# ACS - Processing



## bumba

I got my ACS result letter today. Positive assessment under asco coode 2371-79 (C#) with MODL specification.

Now planning for state nomination, then apply for DIAC.


----------



## Dolly

WELL DONE!!!!!

Good luck with the state nomination part.

Dolly


----------



## bumba

thanks Dolly. 

I have some queries for state nomination of Victoria.

1. For this state without detailed resume, skill assessment and trade qualification/certificates any other documents are needed?

2. without IELTS can i Apply?

3. For upload certificates there are only one provision. How can i upload more than one? Should i male a .PDF file with all documents and upload that one?

Please share your valuable opinion.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## anj1976

Hi Bumba

congratulations.. u finally made it . now ur questions

1. U need to send all documents tht u sent for ACS. plus u need to give an asset statement which meets the minimum asset criteria. The same can be made by your CA or a notary as an affidavit

2. No you have to send the IELT, or wait, let someone else comment on it

3. If you can manage a PDF, that would be the best since it makes things easier for them. I think I read somewehre that one PDF is what they prefer. Cant confirm where.

Hope this helps


----------



## mohit2903

Heartiest Congrx Bumba


----------



## bumba

Thanks all.


----------



## aussieland

bumba said:


> I got my ACS result letter today. Positive assessment under asco coode 2371-79 (C#) with MODL specification.
> 
> Now planning for state nomination, then apply for DIAC.


Congrats Bumba
one step closer to aussieland.
best of luck for ur state nomination....


----------



## pkrish

Heartiest congratulations Bumba!!!


----------



## bbraj

bumba said:


> thanks Dolly.
> 
> I have some queries for state nomination of Victoria.
> 
> 1. For this state without detailed resume, skill assessment and trade qualification/certificates any other documents are needed?
> 
> 2. without IELTS can i Apply?
> 
> 3. For upload certificates there are only one provision. How can i upload more than one? Should i male a .PDF file with all documents and upload that one?
> 
> Please share your valuable opinion.
> Thanks in advance.


congrats bumba....from which part of india u belongs....


----------



## bbraj

mohit2903 said:


> Heartiest Congrx Bumba


hi Amit....which part of India u belongs.....


----------



## TanKianWee

*Sharing on ACS Status*

Hi guys,

Would you mind to share your ACS timelines as below?

The Date For

1) Application Sent
2) Email Acknowledgement by ACS

The Date of Status changed to

3) In Process
4) With Assessor
5) Case Finalised
6) Letter Sent by ACS
7) Letter Received

If i do miss out any process of ACS, please correct me 

*I have a question on once the ACS made the decision to issue the assessment letter, do we know the result is positive or negative via email?*


----------



## TanKianWee

For My Status Now

The Date For

1) Application Sent
2) Email Acknowledgement by ACS

The Date of Status changed to

3) In Process
4) With Assessor
5) Case Finalised
6) Letter Sent by ACS
7) Letter Received

*1) 14 October 2010
2) 22 October 2010

3) 25 October 2010

My latest status is up to "In Process"*


----------



## banujey

Hi TanKianWee,

My ACS Time line as follows:

1) Application Sent - 08/10/2010
2) Acknowledgement Received - 08/10/2010
3)Status "In Process" - 12/10/2010

Waiting for the next status to update..............


Thanks,
Banu


----------



## TanKianWee

banujey said:


> Hi TanKianWee,
> 
> My ACS Time line as follows:
> 
> 1) Application Sent - 08/10/2010
> 2) Acknowledgement Received - 08/10/2010
> 3)Status "In Process" - 12/10/2010
> 
> Waiting for the next status to update..............
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Banu


Thanks for sharing Banu, may i know which category that you applying?


----------



## banujey

Hi TanKianWee,

I have applied for "software Enginner" category and expecting the result to be the same.

Thanks,
Banu


----------



## TanKianWee

banujey said:


> Hi TanKianWee,
> 
> I have applied for "software Enginner" category and expecting the result to be the same.
> 
> Thanks,
> Banu


Wish you all the best and both of us also have the positive result from ACS


----------



## banujey

Thanks and wish you the same.what about your Categatory?


----------



## TanKianWee

banujey said:


> Thanks and wish you the same.what about your Categatory?


I am applying for system analyst  how long have u working in IT?


----------



## syed2010

Glad to hear someone in the same boat. My time-line are as ff:

1) Application Sent - 01/10/2010
2) Acknowledgement Received - 07/10/2010
3) Status "In Process" - 08/10/2010

Category : Network Analyst
Managed By : Rachal Underhill


Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## TanKianWee

syed2010 said:


> Glad to hear someone in the same boat. My time-line are as ff:
> 
> 1) Application Sent - 01/10/2010
> 2) Acknowledgement Received - 07/10/2010
> 3) Status "In Process" - 08/10/2010
> 
> Category : Network Analyst
> Managed By : Rachal Underhill
> 
> 
> Keeping fingers crossed.


Hi, same boat with you xD, and also same person in charged. You are nearly 2 months for the entire process. As i checked most of the people, they getting the result letter within 2 months or 3 months for the entire process. So desperate with the result letter right now ^^


----------



## banujey

Hi, 

I have 4+ years of IT experience in Java/J2ee and currently working in Singapore.
My file is managing by "Henny Chandra" and i never heard about this name in this expat forum.If anybody have the same assesser as your case officer please share with us.Fingers crossed....

Thanks,
Banu


----------



## zeiger

banujey said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have 4+ years of IT experience in Java/J2ee and currently working in Singapore.
> My file is managing by "Henny Chandra" and i never heard about this name in this expat forum.If anybody have the same assesser as your case officer please share with us.Fingers crossed....
> 
> Thanks,
> Banu


Henny Chandra for me too!
Here is my detailed timeline:

14.Nov.2010 : ACS Online application lodged 
14.Nov.2010 : ACS Application Acknowledgment Email received 
14.Nov.2010 : ACS status "To Be Allocated" 
16.Nov.2010 : ACS Documents sent 
19.Nov.2010 : ACS Documents received 
29.Nov.2010 : ACS Documents Received Acknowledgement Email received 
29.Nov.2010 : ACS Status "In Process"


----------



## Tauqir

1st Sept. 2010: (online application)
1st Sept. 2010: Acknowledgement email.
2nd Sept. 2010: Docs. sent
No acknowledgement for Docs received.
15th Nov. 2010: Letter sent by ACS. got registered post tracking ID.
21st Nov. 2010: Letter received.


----------



## TanKianWee

Tauqir said:


> 1st Sept. 2010: (online application)
> 1st Sept. 2010: Acknowledgement email.
> 2nd Sept. 2010: Docs. sent
> No acknowledgement for Docs received.
> 15th Nov. 2010: Letter sent by ACS. got registered post tracking ID.
> 21st Nov. 2010: Letter received.


Hi Tauqir, Thanks for sharing 

May i know some further information from your application as below?

1) Which category did you apply?
2) Who is the person managed your application?
3) How long is your working experience in IT?

Many thanks


----------



## desperateBoi

*Questions*

1) 7.Oct 2010, ACS Application Filed
2) 13.Oct 2010 sent supporting docs
3) 18.Oct 2010 ACS status, In Process
4) xxxxxx With Assessor
5) xxxxxx Case Finalised
6) xxxxxx Letter Sent by ACS
7) xxxxxx Letter Received

Hello Expats,
I have a few questions. I have network security experience for 3 years and 2 years of system admin experience.

I initially filed the application with (ANZSCO 262112 - ICT Security Specialist)

I wanted to change the code to (ANZSCO 261112 - Systems Analyst) and i tried contacting with e-mail and filling form at their contact page, but unfortunately no response...

My question is that

1) Will they going to consider my request for change from Security Specialist to System Analyst?

2) If i were to request for change after receiving the result, what are success rate of changing the Code?

I've read in the ACS website that it'll take time to change from one title to another... and i'm just curious about the success rate.. and whether ACS will change the code for me at this time....


----------



## Tauqir

TanKianWee said:


> Hi Tauqir, Thanks for sharing
> 
> May i know some further information from your application as below?
> 
> 1) Which category did you apply?
> 2) Who is the person managed your application?
> 3) How long is your working experience in IT?
> 
> Many thanks


Hi TanKianWee,
1) Software Engineer 261313.
2) Rachal Underhill
3) Have about 8 years IT experience.


----------



## Tauqir

desperateBoi said:


> 1) 7.Oct 2010, ACS Application Filed
> 2) 13.Oct 2010 sent supporting docs
> 3) 18.Oct 2010 ACS status, In Process
> 4) xxxxxx With Assessor
> 5) xxxxxx Case Finalised
> 6) xxxxxx Letter Sent by ACS
> 7) xxxxxx Letter Received
> 
> Hello Expats,
> I have a few questions. I have network security experience for 3 years and 2 years of system admin experience.
> 
> I initially filed the application with (ANZSCO 262112 - ICT Security Specialist)
> 
> I wanted to change the code to (ANZSCO 261112 - Systems Analyst) and i tried contacting with e-mail and filling form at their contact page, but unfortunately no response...
> 
> My question is that
> 
> 1) Will they going to consider my request for change from Security Specialist to System Analyst?
> 
> 2) If i were to request for change after receiving the result, what are success rate of changing the Code?
> 
> I've read in the ACS website that it'll take time to change from one title to another... and i'm just curious about the success rate.. and whether ACS will change the code for me at this time....


I had the same case just like you.
Initially I went for 261399 and later after about more than 1 month I found that my code should be 261313. Then I did email them and also sent a written application to ACS (quoting my application reference number) to change my code. I have applied online on 1st sep. and sent this request on email on 4th Oct. (i think) and written application posted on 5th or 6th Oct. Got an email reply that your case has been finalized, so we can't change it for now. Also I got an email on 14th Oct. that your letter is about to sent with registered number given. After more than 2 weeks I didn't got any letter then I called AusPost to ask about tracking ID but they said they don't have any such tracking ID in their system, better to ask sender. Then I called ACS and they told me that your case is still with assessor due to some change information (then I got the story). They took 1 more month to assess me at this new code and again got email for registered post on 15th Nov. and got my letter on 21st Nov.
So you may change it, immediately write to them and also send a written application.

BR,
Tauqir


----------



## desperateBoi

thanks.

i just e-mail them and just sent my physical request form today... finger crossing now.. will update the status if i've got reply from them..


----------



## Tauqir

desperateBoi said:


> thanks.
> 
> i just e-mail them and just sent my physical request form today... finger crossing now.. will update the status if i've got reply from them..


Best of luck. Hope for the best!


----------



## elagizy

Looks like no one who applied for ACS in October reached "With Assessor" stage, all people still in "In progress" stage.

I wonder what month they are working on right now XD


----------



## hazel_nutz

Just to share my ACS timeline:

22-Aug-2010 - filled the form online but decided not to submit as I personally think filling up the hardcopy form and sending altogether was much easier. =P
25-Aug-2010 - mailed the forms
08-Sep-2010 - got email notification from ACS. In Process. Handled by Rachel Underhill I think.
11-Oct-2010 - got email notification from ACS. Case Finalised and Letter posted!
And I received the letter a few days after that. Can't remember the exact date.

ANZSCO - 261311 - Suitable - ACS PIM3, Group A
Experience calculated: 5 years 8 months

And I just went for IELTS this morning. Hope can get 7 at my first try. keeping my fingers crossed! 

And good luck! You will get it back soon. Cheers!


----------



## fahim

banujey said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have 4+ years of IT experience in Java/J2ee and currently working in Singapore.
> My file is managing by "Henny Chandra" and i never heard about this name in this expat forum.If anybody have the same assesser as your case officer please share with us.Fingers crossed....
> 
> Thanks,
> Banu




My Case officer is also Henny Chandra.

Here is my detailed timeline:

09.Nov.2010 : ACS Online application lodged
09.Nov.2010 : ACS Application Acknowledgment Email received
10.Nov.2010 : ACS status "To Be Allocated"
10.Nov.2010 : ACS Documents sent
11.Nov.2010 : ACS Documents received
11.Nov.2010 : ACS Status "In Process"
15.Nov.2010 : ACS Documents Received Acknowledgement Email received


----------



## akbar.ali

Hi Tariq,
I would like to get some recommendation about your ACS degree accessment.
My ACS Assesment Application Details are as follows:
Online Application Filled Date : 29/11/2010
Document Send Date: 29/11/2010
Email Notification : 29/11/2010
Managed By: Heney Chandra
Applied Under: ANZSCO Code 261312 ( Developer Programmer)
Current Status: "In Process"
Two years ago my degree was assessed(expired on 22/10/2010) under :Code: 2231 - 79 (Professional Computing nec) 
Later I realize that ANZIC code equivalent to Code: 2231 - 79 (Professional Computing nec) are 
1- 261314 Software Tester
2- 261399 Software and Applications Programmers nec
I have emailed them that if my degree is not successful for ANZSCO Code 261312 ( Developer Programmer) then can you please access my degree to one of the above code.
I have emailed all those details but haven't send them the filled application yet. 
Do you recommend me that shoud i post them the signed paper filled application with ANZIC Code261399 Software and Applications Programmers nec to make sure that my degree should be assesed successfuly.
Any rough estimate how long they are taking to complet the accessment?
I would greatly appreciate your recommendations.
Thanks


----------



## Ling_S

May I know has anyone who has applied for ACS assessment in the month of Oct gotten their resutls? It has already 2 months past and my acs assessment status is still showing 'In Process'. Could I send the person in charge an enquiry on the case now? Or I have to wait for at least 12 weeks before enquiry?

All inputs are greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## syed2010

I got mine submitted in Sept and it's still In Process.
It's been almost on my 12th week, but I assume it's on case-to-case basis.
Maybe due to the recent ACS office re-location things got hold-up for abit.


----------



## desperateBoi

I've submitted ACS (online app) on 7th Oct. ACS received my docs on 18th and i did requested for changing code from Security to System Analyst on 2nd Dec, because it was not appeared in VIC SMP before

There's an announcement from DIAC today regards to reassessment by ACS. I hope to get +ve for whatever code, so that migration process can move forward..

keeping my finger cross =.=


----------



## ssrini

desperateBoi said:


> I've submitted ACS (online app) on 7th Oct. ACS received my docs on 18th and i did requested for changing code from Security to System Analyst on 2nd Dec, because it was not appeared in VIC SMP before
> 
> There's an announcement from DIAC today regards to reassessment by ACS. I hope to get +ve for whatever code, so that migration process can move forward..
> 
> keeping my finger cross =.=


What is the announcement from DIAC?

Could you please let me know the link for the same.

Thanks


----------



## ssrini

ssrini said:


> What is the announcement from DIAC?
> 
> Could you please let me know the link for the same.
> 
> Thanks


Were you talking about below link

http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/acs-skills-assessment-review.pdf


----------



## desperateBoi

h++p : // www . immi . gov . au /skilled/general-skilled-migration/whats-new . htm#f


----------



## banujey

Hi Guys,

Any update on the ACS status ? :ranger:.

Really fed up....


Thanks,
Banu


----------



## srikavitha15

fahim said:


> My Case officer is also Henny Chandra.
> 
> Here is my detailed timeline:
> 
> 09.Nov.2010 : ACS Online application lodged
> 09.Nov.2010 : ACS Application Acknowledgment Email received
> 10.Nov.2010 : ACS status "To Be Allocated"
> 10.Nov.2010 : ACS Documents sent
> 11.Nov.2010 : ACS Documents received
> 11.Nov.2010 : ACS Status "In Process"
> 15.Nov.2010 : ACS Documents Received Acknowledgement Email received


Hi,
I applied for ACS on 18-Oct 2010 
My case was managed by the same. I got my +ve assessment letter on 9-dec-2010.
I wish u for +ve assessment


----------



## TanKianWee

srikavitha15 said:


> Hi,
> I applied for ACS on 18-Oct 2010
> My case was managed by the same. I got my +ve assessment letter on 9-dec-2010.
> I wish u for +ve assessment


congratz


----------



## banujey

Hi SriKavitha,

Congrats..

Thanks,
Banu


----------



## adnan.khan

These are my details and still waiting for the reply :S

Given Name	Adnan
Date Received	15-November-2010
Event Type	PASA
Status	In process
Managed By	Henny Chandra
Registered Post No


----------



## Mike_raj

*Long Processing Time*

Hi,

Talking about ACS timeline. My wife's application received by ACS on 19 July 2010.
But the status of her application is still In Process. Her application is handled by Inge Kusumawati.
Has anyone here had this officer handling their application?
I don't understand why is it taking so long?

Can anyone please advise?
Thanks.


----------



## adnan.khan

Mike its been 5 months :S....have u kept checking your emails?..perhaps you got any reply in your junk. The maximum time they take to process is 12 weeks.


----------



## manoji

*175 Skilled independant migration - timelines*

Hello Expats,

I am a new memebr to this forum from India. I am in a sort of confusion presently & hope I would get some expert advise here...

I have applied for Skilled independant migration (175) for me, my spouse and kid in mid June 2010 and have uploaded all docs online including positive ACS, IELTS assessments. The online status still shows no improvement and I understand that a case officer is still not assigned for my application, the time period till now being around 6 months completed already.

Is this normal? Should I do something to make some progress on my application? Please advise, thanks a million in advance!

Regards,
Manu


----------



## amaslam

It is quite normal. 175's without any form of sponsorship are averaging 18-24 months of processing time. If you look at the timelines thread (it is in one of the STICKY posts at the top of the forum) you can get an idea of others processing experience. 

Also do a search for 175 and you can see the many threads that discuss timeline and other matters.



manoji said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> I am a new memebr to this forum from India. I am in a sort of confusion presently & hope I would get some expert advise here...
> 
> I have applied for Skilled independant migration (175) for me, my spouse and kid in mid June 2010 and have uploaded all docs online including positive ACS, IELTS assessments. The online status still shows no improvement and I understand that a case officer is still not assigned for my application, the time period till now being around 6 months completed already.
> 
> Is this normal? Should I do something to make some progress on my application? Please advise, thanks a million in advance!
> 
> Regards,
> Manu


----------



## ssrini

Here are my timelines

Online application Submitted-14 December 2010
ANZSCO Code-261313
Documents Sent-24 December 2010
Expected date of Delivery to ACS from US- 7 January 2010


Hoping to get positive assessment in Feb 2011.


----------



## Fgreen

ssrini said:


> Here are my timelines
> 
> Online application Submitted-14 December 2010
> ANZSCO Code-261313
> Documents Sent-24 December 2010
> Expected date of Delivery to ACS from US- 7 January 2010
> 
> 
> Hoping to get positive assessment in Feb 2011.


Hope you get +ve assessment. I have applied more or less at the same time as you.

I applied for ACS PASA online on 8th December 
ANZSCO 26111 ICT BUSINESS ANALYST
Sent Documents on 8 Dec to ACS new office address
Documents received by ACS on 12 Dec 
ACS confirmation email received on 14 Dec
Now my status is "In Progress" since


----------



## TanKianWee

*ACS News - ACS Office - Xmas/New Year Closure*

The National Office will close for the Christmas/New Year holiday period from 1PM Thursday 23 Dec 2010 until 8.30am on Tues 04 January 2011. The ACS Board, staff and volunteers wish you a Merry Christmas and a happy New Year.

source from : ACS (Australian Computer Society) - Membership, Professionalism and Leadership for ICT Professionals and the ICT Community


----------



## manoji

amaslam said:


> It is quite normal. 175's without any form of sponsorship are averaging 18-24 months of processing time. If you look at the timelines thread (it is in one of the STICKY posts at the top of the forum) you can get an idea of others processing experience.
> 
> Also do a search for 175 and you can see the many threads that discuss timeline and other matters.


Thanks a lot for your response, I went through lots of forums under the title "175" with impressive discussions. Now, I am more comfortable with the waiting period  
U guys do a fantastic job, nice to be a part of this forum!!


----------



## anj1976

hi manoji

welcome to the forum, remember there is a priority list, one being the employer sponsored apps, priority 2 are those sponsored by a state, 3 is the ones in new SOL, the rest fall in category 4. they are currently processing priority 2 applciations, I dont know what would they be moving to priority 3


----------



## Ling_S

May I know if any one has gotten any updates on thier ACS assessment recently?


----------



## banujey

Hi Ling_S,

My status has changed as "With Assesser" on 5th Jan 2011.
Waiting for the letter to reach my palce ...... .

Thanks,
Banu


----------



## Ling_S

Hi banujey, 

It is great that your status has changed finally... hope to be able to have mine status changed soon in the next few days....


----------



## yasar

Hi Sisri,
My details are same nearly
I applied on 24 dec 2010.
I posted from UK on 29th december 2010
I hope them to get by 7th january 2011.


----------



## softkun123

The Date For

1) Application Sent - 27 / 12/2010
2) Email Acknowledgement by ACS - not yet received from ACS

I have sent my application from Melbourne to following addr of ACS. I have sent using australian post normal delivery.

PO Box Q534
Queen Victoria Building 
Sydney NSW 1230 
Australia

But as of January 10, i havent received confirmation for my mailed application.

Pl any one sent on close dates as of mine, pl post it.


----------



## lahorimunda

Hello Everyone,

Anyone got any comments on this: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-join-acs-along-skills-review.html#post436079


----------



## syed2010

Woot!! Finally, my ACS application status changed today after 18 weeks.


Welcome to our Application Status Monitoring System:

Please allow up to 10 days if living in Australia
or 21 days for overseas for your result letter to
arrive.



Given Name:	Syed
Date Received:	02-September-2010
Event Type:	PASA
Status:	With assessor
Registered Post No


Hoping for a good result!
Keeping my fingers crossed while waiting for the letter reach ......


----------



## Ozdreams

*Applied ACS on 10/01/2011*

Applied online on 10th of Jan 2011
Documents posted on 10th of Jan 2011
Status - Awaiting to be allocated.


----------



## ssrini

Pls update your details at following as well

BEupdate - Timeline Spreadsheet for Australian Visa Applications


----------



## baljinsi

syed2010 said:


> Woot!! Finally, my ACS application status changed today after 18 weeks.
> 
> 
> Welcome to our Application Status Monitoring System:
> 
> Please allow up to 10 days if living in Australia
> or 21 days for overseas for your result letter to
> arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> Given Name:	Syed
> Date Received:	02-September-2010
> Event Type:	PASA
> Status:	With assessor
> Registered Post No
> 
> 
> Hoping for a good result!
> Keeping my fingers crossed while waiting for the letter reach ......


Hi Syed,

18 weeks are too much, Isn't it? Has ACS demanded any documents from you in between the process? it should have not taken more than 12-14 weeks.
Thanks,Baljin


----------



## sohc

Guys, check your spam folder. All my ACS email were sent to spam in my yahoo mail, which is the acknowledgment of my paper and the additional document request of my previous employer.

My Status is still Awaiting Documents, though I'll send the paper this Thrusday.

:spit:


----------



## astudent

long time lurker here, just received positive assessment from ACS today, so figured i'd post here in case this would be helpful to somebody: 

4-Nov-2010 - Documents received
5-Jan-2010 - With Assessor 
6-Jan-2010 - E-mail with registered post number received 
11-Jan-2010 - Skill assessment certificate arrived 

I applied for "Developer Programmer", basing on my undergraduate degree that majors in "Systems Development".


----------



## syed2010

baljinsi said:


> Hi Syed,
> 
> 18 weeks are too much, Isn't it? Has ACS demanded any documents from you in between the process? it should have not taken more than 12-14 weeks.
> Thanks,Baljin



Baljinsi,

Your spot on. I was anticipating about 12 weeks the most.
But they did request for me to re-do by previous employment letter docs before, as mine wasn't specific enough. Did that and re-submitted within the next 2-3 days.

I guess with the ACS office relocating and the festive season going on lately, it might've taken them a 'lil longer to process.
Just when I was about to send them an email to inquire, I saw the status changed. 
So all's cool.. and 1 obstacle hurdled.
Hopefully, it's gonna be a brighter 2011 for us all who's in the long awaiting queue.

Peace out..


----------



## yasar

documents sent on 29th dec from uk to australia
they received on 10th of january and replied on 12th january.


----------



## ssrini

yasar said:


> documents sent on 29th dec from uk to australia
> they received on 10th of january and replied on 12th january.


May I know who is manging your case.(Just first letters of the names will do)

I sent mine on 24th Dec from US and reached ACS on 7th morning but till now no mail for me.


----------



## zeiger

ssrini said:


> May I know who is manging your case.(Just first letters of the names will do)
> 
> I sent mine on 24th Dec from US and reached ACS on 7th morning but till now no mail for me.


Hi ssrini,
I faced a similar situation and I did not get any "Documents Received" email for almost 12 days after the documents courier was received by ACS.


----------



## ssrini

zeiger said:


> Hi ssrini,
> I faced a similar situation and I did not get any "Documents Received" email for almost 12 days after the documents courier was received by ACS.


 Hi zeiger,

Thanks for your response and I received the email from my ACS CO that documents has been received though my online status is still "to be allocated" .. hope to get it changed to "in process" in couple of days.


----------



## zeiger

ssrini said:


> Hi zeiger,
> 
> Thanks for your response and I received the email from my ACS CO that documents has been received though my online status is still "to be allocated" .. hope to get it changed to "in process" in couple of days.



Hi ssrini,
Now that they have your documents and you received an email confirmation, the person who is "managing" your application will go through them and see if they need anything else, whether all the documents are complete and attested etc. If they think everything is in order in terms of documents, it will go into the "In Process" stage in 2-3 days. If not, you will be sent an email asking more documents (or whatever they found to be inadequate).

All the best! I am expecting a result on mine any time now...


----------



## icebreaker1928

My status is
In Process by Henny Chandra since Oct. 18, 2010

Only a few days to reach 12 weeks...
Hoping for a good result.


----------



## TanKianWee

hi my situation is same with you, it has been nearly 3 months till now. i wish the result will come out before February 2011.



icebreaker1928 said:


> My status is
> In Process by Henny Chandra since Oct. 18, 2010
> 
> Only a few days to reach 12 weeks...
> Hoping for a good result.


----------



## icebreaker1928

what skills did you choose for assessment?
Pls. inform me if you have receive your result. tnx 



TanKianWee said:


> hi my situation is same with you, it has been nearly 3 months till now. i wish the result will come out before February 2011.


----------



## baljinsi

icebreaker1928 said:


> what skills did you choose for assessment?
> Pls. inform me if you have receive your result. tnx


My status is:
Application received by ACS : 18th Oct. 2010 (applied as Systems Analyst, skiils: SAP BI Consultant).
Status changed to "in process": In Oct. itself--(after couple of days),
Status changed to "With assessor" : 13 Jan 2011.

Hoping to receive the letter soon with a positive outcome--Fingers crossed--

Thnaks,
-Baljin


----------



## rocketeer28

1) 21.Oct 2010, ACS Application Filed
2) 07.Nov 2010 sent supporting docs
3) 22.Nov 2010 ACS status, In Process
4) xxxxxx With Assessor
5) xxxxxx Case Finalised
6) xxxxxx Letter Sent by ACS
7) xxxxxx Letter Received

Applying as Systems Analyst


----------



## icebreaker1928

baljinsi said:


> My status is:
> Application received by ACS : 18th Oct. 2010 (applied as Systems Analyst, skiils: SAP BI Consultant).
> Status changed to "in process": In Oct. itself--(after couple of days),
> Status changed to "With assessor" : 13 Jan 2011.
> 
> Hoping to receive the letter soon with a positive outcome--Fingers crossed--
> 
> Thnaks,
> -Baljin


Just checked my status also and it is now with assessor...
Really hoping for positive result.
Good luck to all of us.

Application received by ACS : 10th Oct. 2010 
Status changed to "In Process": 18th Oct. 2010
Status changed to "With Assessor" : 14 Jan 2011


----------



## arnabmandal

Date Received	08-October-2010
Event Type	PASA
Status	In process (received mail 15-October-2010)
Managed By	Rachal Underhill (changed December 2010)
Registered Post No	

Applied as Application Developer(Skill Set: Dot Net 3 years + Hyperion 3 years) . 
Still waiting outcome.


----------



## rocketeer28

arnabmandal said:


> Date Received	08-October-2010
> Event Type	PASA
> Status	In process (received mail 15-October-2010)
> Managed By	Rachal Underhill (changed December 2010)
> Registered Post No
> 
> Applied as Application Developer(Skill Set: Dot Net 3 years + Hyperion 3 years) .
> Still waiting outcome.


 ohh. usually now a days it takes sometime because my friend just apply last sept and it took only 2 months to be exact for the result, hope it will be a good year for us guys. goodluck guys


----------



## space_junk

*My status*

Well my status finally changed today, first time in a while.
Applied online: Nov 19 2010
Mailed forms: Nov 20 2010
Date Received: Nov 24 2010
With assessor: Jan 17 2011

Seems pretty quick. Hoping for the best.


----------



## rocketeer28

space_junk said:


> Well my status finally changed today, first time in a while.
> Applied online: Nov 19 2010
> Mailed forms: Nov 20 2010
> Date Received: Nov 24 2010
> With assessor: Jan 17 2011
> 
> Seems pretty quick. Hoping for the best.


wow thats good to hear btw who is the person managed your application?
is it Rachal Underhill?


----------



## space_junk

rocketeer28 said:


> wow thats good to hear btw who is the person managed your application?
> is it Rachal Underhill?


No it was Calista something or other.


----------



## banujey

Hi Guys,

I have received the letter from ACS today and got +ve assessment for "Software Engineer".
Best of luck to all.

Thanks,
Banu


----------



## baljinsi

banujey said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have received the letter from ACS today and got +ve assessment for "Software Engineer".
> Best of luck to all.
> 
> Thanks,
> Banu




Hey Banu,

Congratulations---Good luck with your visa application---

-Baljinsi


----------



## banujey

Hi Baljinsi,

Thanks. Good luck to you too.

Regards,
Banu


----------



## arnabmandal

rocketeer28 said:


> ohh. usually now a days it takes sometime because my friend just apply last sept and it took only 2 months to be exact for the result, hope it will be a good year for us guys. goodluck guys


finally! today 18th January....status changed to "With Assessor". Lets see what's in store


----------



## space_junk

*Another update*

It was "with assessor" for 1 day, and today I got the email that it has been sent registered post.
Now the hardest part, waiting for the letter.


----------



## libra

*ACS Assessment*

Hi all,

I have applied for my ACS assessment and now in waiting,
details as follows

my Case Officer is Henny Chandra:

1) Documents sent on 01-Jan-2011
2) Documents received by ACS on 04-Jan-2011
3) Acknowledgement email on 04-Jan-2011
4) Current status: "In Process"

Will update soon.. as my status changes


----------



## ssrini

My status changed to in process today and here are my timelines

Online Application- 14 Dec 2010
ACS Acknowledgement- 14 Dec 2010
Documents Sent - 24 Dec 2010
Documents Received by ACS- 7 Jan 2011
Documents Received email acknoledgement - 13 Jan 2011
Changed status to "in process" - 19 Jan 2011


----------



## nana046

My Status,

Application Posted Date - 01/11/2011
Application Received Date - 01/14/2011
ACS email Acknowledgement- 01/17/2011
Status - Inprocess - 01/17/2011
Email confirmation from Case officer(Managed by) - 01/18/2011


----------



## mit123

Online Application- 19 Dec 2010
ACS Acknowledgement- 19 Dec 2010
Documents Sent - 20 Dec 2010
Documents Received by ACS - 22 Dec 2010
Documents Received email acknowledgement - 4 Jan 2011
Changed status to "in process" - 4 Jan 2011

Btw, is the processing time (approx 12 weeks according to ACS) counted from the document received date or from the date of document received acknowledgement? Can anyone please clarify this for me?

Thanks


----------



## arntoh

ssrini said:


> May I know who is manging your case.(Just first letters of the names will do)
> 
> I sent mine on 24th Dec from US and reached ACS on 7th morning but till now no mail for me.


Me too mine was received on 9january 2011 but never recieved mail although my status changed to in-process.


----------



## arntoh

mit123 said:


> Online Application- 19 Dec 2010
> ACS Acknowledgement- 19 Dec 2010
> Documents Sent - 20 Dec 2010
> Documents Received by ACS - 22 Dec 2010
> Documents Received email acknowledgement - 4 Jan 2011
> Changed status to "in process" - 4 Jan 2011
> 
> Btw, is the processing time (approx 12 weeks according to ACS) counted from the document received date or from the date of document received acknowledgement? Can anyone please clarify this for me?
> 
> Thanks


Online Application- 7Dec 2010
ACS Acknowledgement- 7 Dec 2010
Documents Sent - 9 Dec 2010
Documents Received by ACS - 24 Dec 2010
Documents Received email acknowledgement - Not received to date
Changed status to "in process" - 10 Jan 2011


----------



## mit123

arntoh said:


> Online Application- 7Dec 2010
> ACS Acknowledgement- 7 Dec 2010
> Documents Sent - 9 Dec 2010
> Documents Received by ACS - 24 Dec 2010
> Documents Received email acknowledgement - Not received to date
> Changed status to "in process" - 10 Jan 2011


Since your application status has been changed to "In process" so it means they did receive your documents . Did you check your junk mailbox?


----------



## icebreaker1928

Just got the mail today and I have a positive assesment yahooo....

ACS Application : Oct. 9, 2010
Send Documents to ACS	: Oct. 11, 2010
Status changed to "In Process" : Oct. 18, 2010
Status changed to "With Assessor" : Jan. 14, 2011
Email received from ACS, result already sent to AU Post	: Jan. 17, 2011
Received Mail - ACS Positive Assesment (PIM 3 GRP A)	: Jan. 21, 2011

Now what is the meaning of PIM 3 Group A?


----------



## denni_boy

Hi,
I have also applied to ACS on Nov 17. It was showing 'In Process ' until last Jan 17. After that it is showing 'With Assessor' from Jan 17th onwards.

From then the Status has not changed. I am tensed as I do not know why the status has not changed to the next stage like 'Case Finalized' or something like that.

My case is managed by Henny Chandra.


----------



## armandra

icebreaker1928 said:


> Just got the mail today and I have a positive assesment yahooo....
> 
> ACS Application : Oct. 9, 2010
> Send Documents to ACS	: Oct. 11, 2010
> Status changed to "In Process" : Oct. 18, 2010
> Status changed to "With Assessor" : Jan. 14, 2011
> Email received from ACS, result already sent to AU Post	: Jan. 17, 2011
> Received Mail - ACS Positive Assesment (PIM 3 GRP A)	: Jan. 21, 2011
> 
> Now what is the meaning of PIM 3 Group A?


Congrats for getting the positive assessment. :clap2:

PIM3 Group A is the category under which ACS has classified you, and henceforth deemed your assessment as positive. For migration purposes, be it Group A or Group B doesn't make any difference. Group C is for recent Australian uni grads. 

I wouldn't worry about it.

armandra!


----------



## baljinsi

icebreaker1928 said:


> Just got the mail today and I have a positive assesment yahooo....
> 
> ACS Application : Oct. 9, 2010
> Send Documents to ACS	: Oct. 11, 2010
> Status changed to "In Process" : Oct. 18, 2010
> Status changed to "With Assessor" : Jan. 14, 2011
> Email received from ACS, result already sent to AU Post	: Jan. 17, 2011
> Received Mail - ACS Positive Assesment (PIM 3 GRP A)	: Jan. 21, 2011
> 
> Now what is the meaning of PIM 3 Group A?


Hey Icebreaker;
Congratulations--Good luck for further processings.
By the way, would you please share about "Your technical skills", "Your Total expereince", "ANZSCO Code you apllied for" and "Your qualification". It will help ppl pre-assessing their applications. Thanks
-Baljinsi


----------



## icebreaker1928

armandra said:


> Congrats for getting the positive assessment. :clap2:
> 
> PIM3 Group A is the category under which ACS has classified you, and henceforth deemed your assessment as positive. For migration purposes, be it Group A or Group B doesn't make any difference. Group C is for recent Australian uni grads.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about it.
> 
> armandra!


Thanks, next stop IELTS


----------



## icebreaker1928

baljinsi said:


> Hey Icebreaker;
> Congratulations--Good luck for further processings.
> By the way, would you please share about "Your technical skills", "Your Total expereince", "ANZSCO Code you apllied for" and "Your qualification". It will help ppl pre-assessing their applications. Thanks
> -Baljinsi


Thanks Baljinsi. 

BTW

Technical Skills: .Net & MS SQL
Exp: 5 yrs
ANZSCO Code : Developer Programmer


----------



## pinoy_star_schema

icebreaker1928 said:


> Thanks, next stop IELTS


Good luck on IELTS! Its relatively easy if you have prepared for it, especially the speaking part.

Most pinoys are shy to talk... and I highly recommend looking at the mirror practicing your speaking.


----------



## icebreaker1928

> Hey Icebreaker;
> Congratulations--Good luck for further processings.
> By the way, would you please share about "Your technical skills", "Your Total expereince", "ANZSCO Code you apllied for" and "Your qualification". It will help ppl pre-assessing their applications. Thanks
> -Baljinsi


Baljinsi... how is your result?
A few pages back i think we have the same situation.


----------



## icebreaker1928

pinoy_star_schema said:


> Good luck on IELTS! Its relatively easy if you have prepared for it, especially the speaking part.
> 
> Most pinoys are shy to talk... and I highly recommend looking at the mirror practicing your speaking.


Thanks, Kabayan, I'll do that...

Is 3 weeks preparation enough to get 7 on all bands? Just need an idea. tia


----------



## mit123

Is the processing time (approx 12 weeks according to ACS) counted from the document received date or from the date of document received acknowledgement? Can anyone please clarify this?


----------



## mit123

icebreaker1928 said:


> Thanks, Kabayan, I'll do that...
> 
> Is 3 weeks preparation enough to get 7 on all bands? Just need an idea. tia


I think it depends on your current ability. If you are good at English, then 3 weeks are enough to achieve 7 on all bands. Personally I think people who come from the Philippines speak good English . Hence, for your case I would say: "Yes"


----------



## baljinsi

icebreaker1928 said:


> Baljinsi... how is your result?
> A few pages back i think we have the same situation.


Hi Icebreaker1928,

My letter is dispatched and hoping to receive the letter soon. I would share the results. I am an SAP BI Consultant with 4+ years of exp and applied as Systems Analyst.
Regarding IELTS, I would strongly suggest to Download Cambridge books of years (2000-2010). Those are the best books and really tougher ones- They will get you good practice. Althought they are meant for IELTS academic but you can do good preparation of LISTENING, READING, SPEAKING. For Writing , Do not practice Graph sections from there. I have downloaded few of those books from websites. Just beging with them.
Please let me know if you need to know anything further---
Enjoy and good luck,
-Baljinsi


----------



## icebreaker1928

mit123 said:


> I think it depends on your current ability. If you are good at English, then 3 weeks are enough to achieve 7 on all bands. Personally I think people who come from the Philippines speak good English . Hence, for your case I would say: "Yes"


tnx for the encouragement.


----------



## icebreaker1928

baljinsi said:


> Hi Icebreaker1928,
> 
> My letter is dispatched and hoping to receive the letter soon. I would share the results. I am an SAP BI Consultant with 4+ years of exp and applied as Systems Analyst.
> Regarding IELTS, I would strongly suggest to Download Cambridge books of years (2000-2010). Those are the best books and really tougher ones- They will get you good practice. Althought they are meant for IELTS academic but you can do good preparation of LISTENING, READING, SPEAKING. For Writing , Do not practice Graph sections from there. I have downloaded few of those books from websites. Just beging with them.
> Please let me know if you need to know anything further---
> Enjoy and good luck,
> -Baljinsi


Ok, tnx for the tip.
Good luck also on your application.


----------



## pinoy_star_schema

icebreaker1928 said:


> Thanks, Kabayan, I'll do that...
> 
> Is 3 weeks preparation enough to get 7 on all bands? Just need an idea. tia


No prob, glad to be of help. I prepared for 3 weeks and I got an overall band of 7.5

3-weeks is doable.

Here's a good game-plan:

1. Enroll yourself in a mock-exam class.
This will guide you on how to prepare and what to expect on the exams. Also, an instructor-led class can pave the way to ask your questions out in the open and assess your current level of English.

2. Try purchasing some review books and read online tips.

3. Widen your vocabulary by reading the dictionary / thesaurus and watching some US TV shows.


----------



## ojk

Hi all,
How long is taking new applications? 12 weeks as they say?


----------



## space_junk

*Qucik turnaround*

I got my ACS assessment today in the mail for Software engineer. Didn't really take long at all.

Submitted:
November 19 2010

Received final results in mail 
January 24 2011


----------



## icebreaker1928

space_junk said:


> I got my ACS assessment today in the mail for Software engineer. Didn't really take long at all.
> 
> Submitted:
> November 19 2010
> 
> Received final results in mail
> January 24 2011


dude, you're already in US and still you want to migrate to AU? how come


----------



## arnabmandal

icebreaker1928 said:


> dude, you're already in US and still you want to migrate to AU? how come


exactly..I am also curious to know the reason


----------



## space_junk

arnabmandal said:


> exactly..I am also curious to know the reason


My wife and I have always wanted to live abroad and we figured the time to do it was before we had kids. I have lived everywhere in the USA from Boston, Las Vegas, New Orleans, to California and Wisconsin. I'd like to experience what it is like to not be American for a while...if that makes any sense.


----------



## arnabmandal

space_junk said:


> My wife and I have always wanted to live abroad and we figured the time to do it was before we had kids. I have lived everywhere in the USA from Boston, Las Vegas, New Orleans, to California and Wisconsin. I'd like to experience what it is like to not be American for a while...if that makes any sense.


Yes, I can understand a bit...you want to explore and feel life outside US.

By the way I received the letter today..it says 

For the purpose of your application you have as of June 2006 satisfied the requirements of the ACS PIM 3, Group A. 

And lot of other details mentioned. I wonder what to do next. Are there any need for sending other documents?


----------



## pinoy_star_schema

wow... this thread is really inspiring. 

Last June 2010, I filed my ACS skills assessment and received an "unsuitable" outcome by August 2010. I have 7 years IT experience specializing in Data Warehousing / Business Intelligence but my degree in college is non-IT (BS Industrial Engineering).

I was on a rush when I filed my ACS and did not bother sending an RPL document. When, I got that outcome, I felt a little bit discouraged since I was preparing my papers while I was working night shift here in Manila (working offshore for a client based in New Jersey).

Now, I should get back in my application and consult with an migration expert on how to make an impeccable RPL, hehe

I'm also hoping that my online applications... I would stumble upon an employer that would sponsor me for a 457 visa.

Well, just sharing there...


----------



## ssrini

Could you update your timelines in this site

BEupdate - Timeline Spreadsheet for Australian Visa Applications

This will be helpful for others to see where exactly they stand with respect to other applicants.

In addition, this is centralised where people can see info for long and accurate one.

Please do the needful.


----------



## sohc

Hi All just to update on my ACS status - applying for Systems Analyst

Oct - 13 - sent the required docs
Dec - 22 - change to awaiting docs (request for detailed previous employer reference)
Jan - 24 - ACS received requested docs

Hope my status change to In Process again soon. 

@pinoystarschema
we're both in the same situation non I.T. but I have 6 1/2 yr exp. That's why I sent them an RPL.


----------



## adeelijaz49

Guys, 

ACS has been a bit slow...

Documents Received by ACS and email Acknowledgment: 6th DEC 2010 "IN PROCESS"

Since then it is the same. 

Case officer "INGE KUSUMAWATI"

ACS website says that if you try to Inquire your process details your case might get further delayed. So i am not touching them at the moment. 

It is almost 1 and a 1/2 months now... I hope they do it quickly as the Immigration points change in June 

I have to appear in IELTS as well.

I appeared last month and got 

listening 8
Writing 7
Speaking 7
Reading 6.5 --I needed another 7  bad luck


----------



## adeelijaz49

Hello guys,

Ling, for your post, NOOOOOOOOO ACS have forgotten us

My application is with INGE KUSUMAWATI and the process started in 6th Dec 2010 (Ack email and document received) since then the application is in "In Process" status


----------



## adeelijaz49

Dear Softkun,

ACS was closed from 24th Dec 2010 to 4th Jan 2011. They clearly stated any applications sent by courier between these dates would not be handled. 

Probably you have to see ur courier service for tracking ur documents. I hope they reach in time.


----------



## Ling_S

adeelijaz49 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Ling, for your post, NOOOOOOOOO ACS have forgotten us
> 
> My application is with INGE KUSUMAWATI and the process started in 6th Dec 2010 (Ack email and document received) since then the application is in "In Process" status



Hi adeelijaz49,

not sure if you are referring to me in your message 'Ling, for your post, NOOOOOOOOO ACS have forgotten us'? : >


----------



## adeelijaz49

Yes i was, actually i didnt read ur latest post.... I read one old one so i though u are waiting for the assessment


----------



## Ling_S

Hi,

you are right... I didn't update my status so far as thought will update later when I received the letter... just told missed the postman today.. will have to collect the letter from the post office tomorrow.


----------



## adnan.khan

yes i checked my spam and after two months i got a confirmation email in spam that my letter is on the way... ....ppl should keep checking their span folder..


----------



## baljinsi

adnan.khan said:


> yes i checked my spam and after two months i got a confirmation email in spam that my letter is on the way... ....ppl should keep checking their span folder..


heyy Guys,

Wanna share something:
Today I have got positive skills assessment for SYSTEMS ANALYST. I myself prepared my whole application with support of all my friends and colleagues and offcourse the knowledge spread by you people---I want to Thank you all...
Specially this reply is to clear few things :
1) Indian Engineering degree "ELECTRONICS AND COMMUNICATION ENGG." is a very much acceptable ICT degree. Please DO NOT go through RPL process if you you are an electronics and communication OR electronics & telecommunication OR electronics Engineer.....
2) SAP consultants (specially functionals or techno functionals) or datawarehouse consultants can very well apply for SYSTEMS ANALYST. Many people were confused about it including me---
3) If you are unable to get reference from colleague or Company in some cases--Just write everything on a 50 rupees stamp paper and provide some supporting documents with it--Everything would be fine and acceptable----

Please let me know if someone has any Questions if I can help----
-Baljinsi:clap2:


----------



## armandra

baljinsi said:


> heyy Guys,
> 
> Wanna share something:
> Today I have got positive skills assessment for SYSTEMS ANALYST. I myself prepared my whole application with support of all my friends and colleagues and offcourse the knowledge spread by you people---I want to Thank you all...
> Specially this reply is to clear few things :
> 1) Indian Engineering degree "ELECTRONICS AND COMMUNICATION ENGG." is a very much acceptable ICT degree. Please DO NOT go through RPL process if you you are an electronics and communication OR electronics & telecommunication OR electronics Engineer.....
> 2) SAP consultants (specially functionals or techno functionals) or datawarehouse consultants can very well apply for SYSTEMS ANALYST. Many people were confused about it including me---
> 3) If you are unable to get reference from colleague or Company in some cases--Just write everything on a 50 rupees stamp paper and provide some supporting documents with it--Everything would be fine and acceptable----
> 
> Please let me know if someone has any Questions if I can help----
> -Baljinsi:clap2:


Hi Baljinsi,

Congrats for getting a positive skills assessment!!!!!! 

1. Did you provide employer/colleague references or just went with self declaration on a stamp paper? 
2. What are the supporting docs you submitted?

armandra!


----------



## rocketeer28

pinoy_star_schema said:


> wow... this thread is really inspiring.
> 
> Last June 2010, I filed my ACS skills assessment and received an "unsuitable" outcome by August 2010. I have 7 years IT experience specializing in Data Warehousing / Business Intelligence but my degree in college is non-IT (BS Industrial Engineering).
> 
> I was on a rush when I filed my ACS and did not bother sending an RPL document. When, I got that outcome, I felt a little bit discouraged since I was preparing my papers while I was working night shift here in Manila (working offshore for a client based in New Jersey).
> 
> Now, I should get back in my application and consult with an migration expert on how to make an impeccable RPL, hehe
> 
> I'm also hoping that my online applications... I would stumble upon an employer that would sponsor me for a 457 visa.
> 
> Well, just sharing there...


----
Yes Mark maybe you can try first in SG. Then next australia.


----------



## zeiger

Congrats to all who got a +ve ACS Skills assessment.

A small update from my side, unfortunately, I did not send a certified photocopy of my managers reference (I sent just a plain photocopy) and they asked for one. So for almost a month (last December to mid January this year), my application was in the "Awaiting Documents" phase. Because of bad weather, Christmas etc. my certified document took almost a month to reach!

Since 15 January 2011, my status is "In Progress".

This probably means my 12 weeks waiting time starts from 15 Jan 

Anyway,
I expect my IELTS results to be out tomorrow!

Good luck to all!
Zeiger


----------



## icebreaker1928

I've got a question guys...

If ever we won't make it through 1 July 2011, the new points system will be applied.
We won't be able to get points for our assessment.

Are we wasting our time and money?
Hope someone can enlighten me :confused2:


----------



## ssrini

icebreaker1928 said:


> I've got a question guys...
> 
> If ever we won't make it through 1 July 2011, the new points system will be applied.
> We won't be able to get points for our assessment.
> 
> Are we wasting our time and money?
> Hope someone can enlighten me :confused2:


What do you mean by not getting points for assessment?

Are you saying that if our qualification is not in the nominated occupation then we are not going to get points.

Kindly clarify


----------



## icebreaker1928

ssrini said:


> What do you mean by not getting points for assessment?
> 
> Are you saying that if our qualification is not in the nominated occupation then we are not going to get points.
> 
> Kindly clarify


hi sir, if you will look on to the new points system...
skills is no longer included...

see here


----------



## rocketeer28

Hi Guys,

I think there is a changes in the ACS website just wondering my status is Blank any idea about it?

Given Name	Eric Orot
Date Received	21-October-2010
Event Type	General (PASA)
Status	
Managed By	Rachal Underhill
Grade Applicant

Applying for Systems Analyst:


----------



## Ling_S

Dear all,

Here are my time lines... received +ve assessment under ICT Business analyst.

ACS Application : Oct. 14, 2010
Status changed to "In Process" : Oct. 18, 2010
Status changed to "With Assessor" : Jan. 12, 2011
Email received from ACS, result already sent to AU Post : Jan. 17, 2011
Received Mail - ACS Positive Assesment (PIM 3 GRP A) : Jan. 26, 2011


Thanks to the forum and those who has helped in clearing doubts on what and the format to submit the application.


----------



## sohc

Congratz Ling_s.

@rocketeer
i just check mine, it is still awaiting documents, though they just received my additional paper last monday.  I am applying too for systems analyst.

@icebreaker
that's my confusion too. But if we lodge our application before July means it will still be assessed using current point system right?

Can anyone share their ideas.


----------



## icebreaker1928

sohc said:


> Congratz Ling_s.
> 
> @rocketeer
> i just check mine, it is still awaiting documents, though they just received my additional paper last monday.  I am applying too for systems analyst.
> 
> @icebreaker
> that's my confusion too. But if we lodge our application before July means it will still be assessed using current point system right?
> 
> Can anyone share their ideas.


yes if we can beat the July 1 2011 deadline, we can still get points for our skills...
however if we don't make it then our assessment is useless, hope I'm wrong.. 
somebody enlighten us with this one


----------



## sohc

@icebreaker
I just check the PDF. Here's what will happen the current point system gives higher points depending on the position. In our case the current point system is better since all I.T. position is given 60 points.

If we reach July 2011 no more point system based on position. It will now be based on qualification. We will still need ACS to assess our qualification this is the point system based on the PDF.

Recognised overseas - 10
Bachelors Degree w/ Honors - 15
Phd - 20

I hope ACS would finish my assessment soon. I am thinking of getting IELTS already even though my ACS is still pending. So that if ACS released it with + we can submit before july 2011.


----------



## rocketeer28

sohc said:


> @icebreaker
> I just check the PDF. Here's what will happen the current point system gives higher points depending on the position. In our case the current point system is better since all I.T. position is given 60 points.
> 
> If we reach July 2011 no more point system based on position. It will now be based on qualification. We will still need ACS to assess our qualification this is the point system based on the PDF.
> 
> Recognised overseas - 10
> Bachelors Degree w/ Honors - 15
> Phd - 20
> 
> I hope ACS would finish my assessment soon. I am thinking of getting IELTS already even though my ACS is still pending. So that if ACS released it with + we can submit before july 2011.



Yeah is it possible btw you are taking what type of visa subclass?


----------



## sohc

I plan of getting subclass 176 visa. My brother and sister will be my sponsor in Sydney. Hope I can submit before July too. Prospect target would be April I think if everything goes well. :juggle:


----------



## rocketeer28

yeah that's good VISA Subclass is 6/9 in 4 categories for IELTS. My migration expert told me that the good thing now the process is 3-6months for subclass 176. Thats why Im also considering it compare 175 which is about 1-2yrs . Hopefully all goes well hehe


----------



## baljinsi

icebreaker1928 said:


> yes if we can beat the July 1 2011 deadline, we can still get points for our skills...
> however if we don't make it then our assessment is useless, hope I'm wrong..
> somebody enlighten us with this one


Hi,

There is no point in thinking that assessment would be useless from July 2011.
Positive Assessment is a criteria to apply for visa. Without a letter from ACS , your file is not going to be accepted by DIAC. Now this condition will remain after July 2011 also. So nothing is really useless with respect to assessment,but we would still need a positive assessment to apply for visa.
Regarding getting the points, w e can get points with our qualification and experience after July 2011, So offcourse assessment of any technical stuff would come thru a relevent assessment authority (in our case ACS).

Thanks,
-Baljinsi


----------



## baljinsi

armandra said:


> Hi Baljinsi,
> 
> Congrats for getting a positive skills assessment!!!!!!
> 
> 1. Did you provide employer/colleague references or just went with self declaration on a stamp paper?
> 2. What are the supporting docs you submitted?
> 
> armandra!


Hi Armandra,

1. I worked for 3 companies in total. For first company Employer reference with all duties, for 2nd company colleague's reference (No hierarchy document but colleague mentioned that he was supervisor or so),, and for 3rd company I just gave self declaration.
2) But for every company I also gave some of the below supporting documents like - Service Certificate from company, Payslips, Offer letter, Appointment letter, Company ID (for current company) etc...You can also attach Income tax papers (form 16 or so).
Supporting documents are of more importance when you are unable to produce Employer reference.
One more point: As a colleague reference , you can also ask your client to give if you have anybody there who identifies your work. Just he needs to mention that you work for his Company or so...

Thanks,
-Baljinsi


----------



## icebreaker1928

baljinsi said:


> Hi,
> 
> There is no point in thinking that assessment would be useless from July 2011.
> Positive Assessment is a criteria to apply for visa. Without a letter from ACS , your file is not going to be accepted by DIAC. Now this condition will remain after July 2011 also. So nothing is really useless with respect to assessment,but we would still need a positive assessment to apply for visa.
> Regarding getting the points, w e can get points with our qualification and experience after July 2011, So offcourse assessment of any technical stuff would come thru a relevent assessment authority (in our case ACS).
> 
> Thanks,
> -Baljinsi


thanks Baljinsi, I guess I have no fear lodging after July 2011 then. 
I can't produce AUD2575 before the deadline so I may lodge after July. :juggle:


----------



## ajaypatil

1) Application Sent -28 / sept /2010 
2) Email Acknowledgement by ACS - couple of weeks 

The Date of Status changed to

3) In Process - 27 / oct /2010
4) With Assessor - last week of Dec
5) Case Finalised - 1st week of Jan 
6) Letter Sent by ACS - 2nd week of Jan 
7) Letter Received - 2nd week of Jan 

It took 4 months for me ..it might be bcoz of the dec , crismas holiday season....
Hope this helps...
All the Best to all...
Thanks,
Ajay


----------



## adeelijaz49

Guys,i check my ACS application status daily. It is in "In PRocess" status. Everytime i open the screen, i showed just the status. 

Today when i opened the screen, it showed the status but there was a address confirmation section. Where my home address was given. I want to know did anyone of you saw the same thing ever ? and what is this address confirmation for ?


----------



## denni_boy

Hi All,
I applied on November 18 to ACS.
Yesterday I got ail that I have got positive assessment for ACS PIM 3,Group A. 
I have been assessed for Software Engineer 261313.

I have already cleared my IELTS. 7.5 for every component.

I am planning to apply for 175 visa. 

How long will the process take. Does anyone have any idea ?


----------



## adeelijaz49

well in general it takes 6 months. if you dont have any problem in documentation or other stuff


----------



## ssrini

Nope 175 takes 18 to 24 months as per the DIAC timelines and as the occupation 261313 is on schedule 3 so it gets into priority 3.


----------



## Guest

Hi denni,

If you do apply in priority 3, do keep updating your timeline here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...stralia/55385-priority-3-applicants-club.html. I applied in Jan 2011 and am waiting for my status to become 'Application Being Processed Further' (ABPF) so I want to compare notes with others who apply near my time. Will you be applying soon???


denni_boy said:


> Hi All,
> I applied on November 18 to ACS.
> Yesterday I got ail that I have got positive assessment for ACS PIM 3,Group A.
> I have been assessed for Software Engineer 261313.
> 
> I have already cleared my IELTS. 7.5 for every component.
> 
> I am planning to apply for 175 visa.
> 
> How long will the process take. Does anyone have any idea ?


----------



## sohc

ACS Status Update:
Submitted: Oct-13-2010

12-22-10 : Awaiting Documents (request of previous employer reference)
01-24-11 : ACS Received my Documents
01-31-11 : In Process 

This In Process status will be the last. Hope to got + soon.


----------



## TanKianWee

*Is waiting for the outcome*

Hi there  my submitted date is 14 October 2010, 1 February 2011, Still "In Process". Wish to get the result letter as soon as possible. Nearly 4 months from the date of my submission ^^



sohc said:


> ACS Status Update:
> Submitted: Oct-13-2010
> 
> 12-22-10 : Awaiting Documents (request of previous employer reference)
> 01-24-11 : ACS Received my Documents
> 01-31-11 : In Process
> 
> This In Process status will be the last. Hope to got + soon.


----------



## zeiger

TanKianWee said:


> Hi there  my submitted date is 14 October 2010, 1 February 2011, Still "In Process". Wish to get the result letter as soon as possible. Nearly 4 months from the date of my submission ^^


Hi TanKianWee,
Did you have to re-submit any documents? I guess when you re-submit documents, your 12 week waiting period starts from the date when they receive the new documents which they have requested.
If this is not the case, I guess after 12 weeks of waiting, you may just ring them up and ask if there is any problem.


----------



## TanKianWee

Hi Zeiger, i have not re-submit any documents. however i have emailed with the person in charge and they told me that my case should be in "With Assessor" and will be finalized soon. I have waited for nearly 2 weeks from the email that i sent. The status still remains "In Process", so that, i sent the 2nd email to them, but seems like never reply me. Hmm.... Any ideas? 



zeiger said:


> Hi TanKianWee,
> Did you have to re-submit any documents? I guess when you re-submit documents, your 12 week waiting period starts from the date when they receive the new documents which they have requested.
> If this is not the case, I guess after 12 weeks of waiting, you may just ring them up and ask if there is any problem.


----------



## adeelijaz49

My status changed today to "with Assessor". What does that mean and how long the process would go on for ??

Documents submitted and Email Acknowledgement: 6-Dec-2010
In Process Status: 6-Dec-2010
With Accessor Status: 4-Feb-2010


----------



## ssrini

adeelijaz49 said:


> My status changed today to "with Assessor". What does that mean and how long the process would go on for ??
> 
> Documents submitted and Email Acknowledgement: 6-Dec-2010
> In Process Status: 6-Dec-2010
> With Accessor Status: 4-Feb-2010


Congratulations ....

It means your case will be finalized in few working days (I would say 1-3 working days) and next week your status should be case finalized and you should get assessment letter in next few days after you get registered postal number(ususlly 6-10 days delivery internaionally)

Please update "http://beupdate.co.uk/skills.php?month=Nov&year=10" site as well with your timelines to help others.


----------



## desperateBoi

TanKianWee said:


> Hi there  my submitted date is 14 October 2010, 1 February 2011, Still "In Process". Wish to get the result letter as soon as possible. Nearly 4 months from the date of my submission ^^


Same here TanKainWee, i've sent on 18th and it is still in process..


----------



## adeelijaz49

how is the result like ???
I mean is it positive or negative 
if positive then any grading like A, B or C ?


----------



## TanKianWee

Hi, wish the outcome is out as soon as possible by this month... good luck to you and me  and everyone who is waiting the ACS result 



desperateBoi said:


> Same here TanKainWee, i've sent on 18th and it is still in process..


----------



## adeelijaz49

finally the moment is here. The status is the same "With Assessor" but the registered post number has been assigned. So probably within next 20 days i would get the letter. I hope it is positive. Here is the summary of my ACS Assessment

Document submitted: 24th Novement 2010
ACS Documents Received: 6th December 2010, Status "In Process"
ACS Status "With Assessor": 4th Feb 2011
ACS Status "With Assessor" and Registered post number assigned: 7th Feb 2011


----------



## mit123

adeelijaz49 said:


> finally the moment is here. The status is the same "With Assessor" but the registered post number has been assigned. So probably within next 20 days i would get the letter. I hope it is positive. Here is the summary of my ACS Assessment
> 
> Document submitted: 24th Novement 2010
> ACS Documents Received: 6th December 2010, Status "In Process"
> ACS Status "With Assessor": 4th Feb 2011
> ACS Status "With Assessor" and Registered post number assigned: 7th Feb 2011


Good luck mate . Btw can you please tell us who managed your application?


----------



## adeelijaz49

mit123 said:


> Good luck mate . Btw can you please tell us who managed your application?


Thanks, My application was managed by "Inge kusumawati".


----------



## adeelijaz49

I have a question, what is the result in the assessment? I posted this question earlier but could not get a reply. 

By result i mean, Positive or negative, if positive, is there a Grade A, B or C ? If negative, is the reason given ?


----------



## mit123

adeelijaz49 said:


> I have a question, what is the result in the assessment? I posted this question earlier but could not get a reply.
> 
> By result i mean, Positive or negative, if positive, is there a Grade A, B or C ? If negative, is the reason given ?


According to ACS website and some posts regarding the ACS skill assessment result I have read, in the result letter, it will state whether your skill is suitable (positive) for migration or not. And if the result is negative, reasons will be given (for example: you don't have enough work experience, etc ).
What do you mean by grade A, B or C? Maybe you mean group?


----------



## adeelijaz49

mit123 said:


> According to ACS website and some posts regarding the ACS skill assessment result I have read, in the result letter, it will state whether your skill is suitable (positive) for migration or not. And if the result is negative, reasons will be given (for example: you don't have enough work experience, etc ).
> What do you mean by grade A, B or C? Maybe you mean group?


yes, i thought they would categorize us in a group. for priority processing within 3rd Category


----------



## adeelijaz49

So finally the status has changed to "Case finalized"

ACS documents received email acknowledgement: 6th Dec 2010
Status: "In Process" : 6th Dec 2010
Status: "With Assessor" : 4th Feb 2011
Status: "With Assessor" + Registered Post No : 4th Feb 2011
Status: "Case Finalized" + Registered Post No : 12th Feb 2011
Letter Received: ??


----------



## adeelijaz49

Received my letter from ACS.....AH 

It is positive......

So finally the status has changed to "Case finalized"

ACS documents received email acknowledgement: 6th Dec 2010
Status: "In Process" : 6th Dec 2010
Status: "With Assessor" : 4th Feb 2011
Status: "With Assessor" + Registered Post No : 4th Feb 2011
Status: "Case Finalized" + Registered Post No : 12th Feb 2011
Letter Received: 14th Feb 2011 - Positive


----------



## Guest

adeelijaz49 said:


> Received my letter from ACS.....AH
> 
> It is positive......
> 
> So finally the status has changed to "Case finalized"
> 
> ACS documents received email acknowledgement: 6th Dec 2010
> Status: "In Process" : 6th Dec 2010
> Status: "With Assessor" : 4th Feb 2011
> Status: "With Assessor" + Registered Post No : 4th Feb 2011
> Status: "Case Finalized" + Registered Post No : 12th Feb 2011
> Letter Received: 14th Feb 2011 - Positive


Heartfelt congrats Adeel. Can you please tell us what your occupation is? Are you planning to get state sponsorship or go for Priority 3???


----------



## adeelijaz49

ausimmi said:


> Heartfelt congrats Adeel. Can you please tell us what your occupation is? Are you planning to get state sponsorship or go for Priority 3???


I applied for developer programmer. i am appearing in IELTS on 5th March and if i clear it i would apply for priority 3. I dont feel like spending any more on immigration thing. State sponsorship means another 300 AUS $. So i am planning to go with priority 3. Do you have any good ideas for me ??


----------



## Guest

adeelijaz49 said:


> I applied for developer programmer. i am appearing in IELTS on 5th March and if i clear it i would apply for priority 3. I dont feel like spending any more on immigration thing. State sponsorship means another 300 AUS $. So i am planning to go with priority 3. Do you have any good ideas for me ??


Unfortunately I really can't give you suggestions. All I can say is that I myself applied for Priority 3 knowing there is always the risk that the priority can change to level 4  It is a chance really. If it does not turn out well, then I would just accept fate  What I CAN say, is that if you decide to apply for Priority 3, don't forget your roll call in the club: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...stralia/55385-priority-3-applicants-club.html


----------



## adeelijaz49

One more thing, i read in alot of posts that ACS result letter classifies an individual in a specialist like .net specialist / Java specialist.

In my case they did not ??

they just said i am suitable for immigration as developer programmer 

why why why ??


__________________________________________________________
ACS documents received email acknowledgement: 6th Dec 2010
Status: "In Process" : 6th Dec 2010
Status: "With Assessor" : 4th Feb 2011
Status: "With Assessor" + Registered Post No : 4th Feb 2011
Status: "Case Finalized" + Registered Post No : 12th Feb 2011
Letter Received: 14th Feb 2011 - Positive [/QUOTE]


----------



## Guest

I am not sure about why, but maybe you have to explicitly ask ACS to rate you as Java/.NET specialist??? Just a hunch, I will look forward to hearing from other forumers as well.


----------



## mit123

adeelijaz49 said:


> One more thing, i read in alot of posts that ACS result letter classifies an individual in a specialist like .net specialist / Java specialist.
> 
> In my case they did not ??
> 
> they just said i am suitable for immigration as developer programmer
> 
> why why why ??


Congratulations :clap2:
Personally I think if someone gets the result letter in which ACS clearly specifies the skill .NET or Java, then he/she probably applies for the old code. I'm not sure if this is correct, but in the old code which is NEC, people normally get something like that.

Anyway, that is not a big deal as your skills are suitable for immigration. 
Good luck with your IELTs test 

When applying for the skill assessment, do you have any experience or Aus qualifications?


----------



## adeelijaz49

ausimmi said:


> I am not sure about why, but maybe you have to explicitly ask ACS to rate you as Java/.NET specialist??? Just a hunch, I will look forward to hearing from other forumers as well.


what is ur msn id ??


----------



## Guest

adeelijaz49 said:


> what is ur msn id ??


I am not on MSN/Twitter/Facebook etc  And as the moderators have said previously, we should keep communication on the forum so if I make any mistake others can rectify. Remember I am not a registered migration agent!!!


----------



## adeelijaz49

ausimmi said:


> I am not on MSN/Twitter/Facebook etc  And as the moderators have said previously, we should keep communication on the forum so if I make any mistake others can rectify. Remember I am not a registered migration agent!!!


well ofcourse i know you are not an MRI. I asked for Msn id as you are from Pakistan so well can communicate if required any way... cheers


----------



## ssrini

adeelijaz49 said:


> One more thing, i read in alot of posts that ACS result letter classifies an individual in a specialist like .net specialist / Java specialist.
> 
> In my case they did not ??
> 
> they just said i am suitable for immigration as developer programmer
> 
> why why why ??
> 
> 
> __________________________________________________________
> ACS documents received email acknowledgement: 6th Dec 2010
> Status: "In Process" : 6th Dec 2010
> Status: "With Assessor" : 4th Feb 2011
> Status: "With Assessor" + Registered Post No : 4th Feb 2011
> Status: "Case Finalized" + Registered Post No : 12th Feb 2011
> Letter Received: 14th Feb 2011 - Positive


[/QUOTE]

Congrats Adeel for positive assessment.

Earlier there used to be specialisation like Java,.net due to MODL and I got 2231-79(Java) in May 2009 and my assessment is currently in process. I mailed my ACS case officer for specialisation and response was that since no more MODL in place so ACS will not be giving any specialisation as iy doesn't serve any purpose.

BTW,could you share the letter details in terms of experience shown. I mean whether ACS letter mentions 4 years/ 6 years of experience or entire software experience as shown in reference letter. I am looking for this answer with new point system coming in July 2011.


----------



## juaning

ACS documents received email acknowledgement: 10th Nov 2010
Status: "In Process" : 10th Nov 2010
Status: "With Assessor" : 14th Feb 2011

I applied for a review, and my CO is Inge Kusumawati


----------



## ssrini

[/QUOTE]Congrats Adeel for positive assessment.

Earlier there used to be specialisation like Java,.net due to MODL and I got 2231-79(Java) in May 2009 and my assessment is currently in process. I mailed my ACS case officer for specialisation and response was that since no more MODL in place so ACS will not be giving any specialisation as iy doesn't serve any purpose.

BTW,could you share the letter details in terms of experience shown. I mean whether ACS letter mentions 4 years/ 6 years of experience or entire software experience as shown in reference letter. I am looking for this answer with new point system coming in July 2011.[/QUOTE]

Adeel, could you share your experience details mentioned in the ACS assessment letter please.


----------



## adeelijaz49

Now they mention it job wise like


Your work experience is calculated as:

Dates: **/** - **/** (3 Years, 6 Months)
Position: XYZ
Employer: ABC


Dates: **/** - **/** (1 Years, 10 Months)
Position: FGH
Employer: JKL


----------



## vappador

I applied to ACS and received a confirmation on October 15 2010. The online site says that my application was logged on Oct 8th and the case office is Henny Chandra. I was asked for some additional documentation and sent them the same, confirmation received on 22 December 2010. Till now the status has not moved from "In Progress" and I have also sent out a reminder to them and not heard back. Is any one aware of the time lines?


----------



## TanKianWee

Hi, i am same as you that i applied the ACS since October 2010, there status still remain "In Progress", the normal timeline is within 3 months time... But it is depends, as i saw there have some people over 3 months... Just like me...



vappador said:


> I applied to ACS and received a confirmation on October 15 2010. The online site says that my application was logged on Oct 8th and the case office is Henny Chandra. I was asked for some additional documentation and sent them the same, confirmation received on 22 December 2010. Till now the status has not moved from "In Progress" and I have also sent out a reminder to them and not heard back. Is any one aware of the time lines?


----------



## rocketeer28

*Status*

Just same as me I applied Oct 18 till now I the status is In Process.




TanKianWee said:


> Hi, i am same as you that i applied the ACS since October 2010, there status still remain "In Progress", the normal timeline is within 3 months time... But it is depends, as i saw there have some people over 3 months... Just like me...


----------



## TanKianWee

I sent for few times to the person in charge, but she never reply to my email yet. Hmm... Who is your case officer?



rocketeer28 said:


> Just same as me I applied Oct 18 till now I the status is In Process.


----------



## rocketeer28

*email*

Dont email them they will not answer for sure that's in their policy. Just follow this thread base on others status. The max i think is 12 weeks or 3months hopefully we get the result this last week of feb. fingers cross.




TanKianWee said:


> I sent for few times to the person in charge, but she never reply to my email yet. Hmm... Who is your case officer?


----------



## TanKianWee

i have been replied once by them, they said my status will be finalized soon, but one month already never finalized lolz, fingers cross 



rocketeer28 said:


> Dont email them they will not answer for sure that's in their policy. Just follow this thread base on others status. The max i think is 12 weeks or 3months hopefully we get the result this last week of feb. fingers cross.


----------



## adeelijaz49

*dont wait for ACS, give IELTS in the mean time*



TanKianWee said:


> Hi, i am same as you that i applied the ACS since October 2010, there status still remain "In Progress", the normal timeline is within 3 months time... But it is depends, as i saw there have some people over 3 months... Just like me...


i would suggest u guys to give Ielts in the mean time. Dont wait. Try to get the second hurdle (IELTS) out of the way


----------



## vappador

I already applied for my IELTS, but if I don't submit by April 21st I lose 5 points and makes me not eligible according to the points system. Just a bit worried that the ACS thingy will be my undoing


----------



## Zeeshanbs

ACS Application Lodged Online: 8th Dec 2010
Paper Application Sent: 10th Dec 2010
Paper application Acknowledged :15th Dec 2010
16th Dec 2010 Emailcouldnt deduct payment)
Paid by wire transfer direct into account:21st Dec 2010
Payment Acknowledged:22 Dec 2010

IN PROCESS:23 Dec 2010

WITH ASSESSOR: 28 Feb 2011 


meanwhile i sat for Ielts and scored 7.5 overall(7 in each)..Alhamdulillah

i would ask every one not to waste time and get through IELTS ASAP...


----------



## zeiger

So I got a positive assessment finally! 

Here is my rather detailed timeline:
14.Nov.2010 : ACS Online application lodged
14.Nov.2010 : ACS Application Acknowledgment Email received
14.Nov.2010 : ACS Status "To Be Allocated"
16.Nov.2010 : ACS Documents sent
19.Nov.2010 : ACS Documents received
29.Nov.2010 : ACS Documents Received Acknowledgement Email received
29.Nov.2010 : ACS Status "In Process"
30.Nov.2010 : ACS Status "Awaiting Documents" (certified copy of managers reference required)
06.Dec.2010 : Sent Certified copy of managers reference (by normal post, should take 4-7 days)
02.Jan.2011 : Re-sent Certified copy of managers reference (by DHL). Earlier one somehow did not reach!
10.Jan.2011 : ACS Status: "In Process" (after receiving certified copy of managers reference letter)
18.Feb.2011 : ACS Status "With Assessor"
21.Feb.2011 : ACS Status "With Assessor" + Registered Post Number
26.Feb.2011 : ACS Status "Case Finalized"
26.Feb.2011 : ACS Result Received by Registered Post. Result Positive!

I have got a lot of helpful information from this forum and I am really thankful for all the members who have helped me here. Cheers to all!

Now begins the next step, the 175


----------



## TanKianWee

Congratz zeiger and others who have received their positive results 



zeiger said:


> So I got a positive assessment finally!
> 
> Here is my rather detailed timeline:
> 14.Nov.2010 : ACS Online application lodged
> 14.Nov.2010 : ACS Application Acknowledgment Email received
> 14.Nov.2010 : ACS Status "To Be Allocated"
> 16.Nov.2010 : ACS Documents sent
> 19.Nov.2010 : ACS Documents received
> 29.Nov.2010 : ACS Documents Received Acknowledgement Email received
> 29.Nov.2010 : ACS Status "In Process"
> 30.Nov.2010 : ACS Status "Awaiting Documents" (certified copy of managers reference required)
> 06.Dec.2010 : Sent Certified copy of managers reference (by normal post, should take 4-7 days)
> 02.Jan.2011 : Re-sent Certified copy of managers reference (by DHL). Earlier one somehow did not reach!
> 10.Jan.2011 : ACS Status: "In Process" (after receiving certified copy of managers reference letter)
> 18.Feb.2011 : ACS Status "With Assessor"
> 21.Feb.2011 : ACS Status "With Assessor" + Registered Post Number
> 26.Feb.2011 : ACS Status "Case Finalized"
> 26.Feb.2011 : ACS Result Received by Registered Post. Result Positive!
> 
> I have got a lot of helpful information from this forum and I am really thankful for all the members who have helped me here. Cheers to all!
> 
> Now begins the next step, the 175


----------



## adeelijaz49

Hi zeeshan,

I am Adeel from Karachi.

Which category are you willing to apply for, 175 or 176?

I am appearing in IELTS exam on 5th March 2011. I already received positive ACS Assessment for Developer programmer.


----------



## syed2010

TanKianWee said:


> Congratz zeiger and others who have received their positive results



Tan,
Have you received your results?
It took me almost 16 weeks to get mine.


----------



## baljinsi

adeelijaz49 said:


> Hi zeeshan,
> 
> I am Adeel from Karachi.
> 
> Which category are you willing to apply for, 175 or 176?
> 
> I am appearing in IELTS exam on 5th March 2011. I already received positive ACS Assessment for Developer programmer.


Kewl----This is baljinsi ..I am also appearing this 5th March, I have been assessed positively as Systems Analyst.....Need to score 7777, doesn't really seem so obvious...Fingers crossed...
I have applied for VIC sponsorship also, but result is awaited. I am planning to apply for 176 if I get sponsorship, no matter what in IELTS box!!

Thanks,
-Baljinsi


----------



## Guest

Zeeshanbs said:


> ACS Application Lodged Online: 8th Dec 2010
> Paper Application Sent: 10th Dec 2010
> Paper application Acknowledged :15th Dec 2010
> 16th Dec 2010 Emailcouldnt deduct payment)
> Paid by wire transfer direct into account:21st Dec 2010
> Payment Acknowledged:22 Dec 2010
> 
> IN PROCESS:23 Dec 2010
> 
> WITH ASSESSOR: 28 Feb 2011
> 
> 
> meanwhile i sat for Ielts and scored 7.5 overall(7 in each)..Alhamdulillah
> 
> i would ask every one not to waste time and get through IELTS ASAP...


Hi Zeeshanbs,

Did your bank allow you to wire transfer the money in the name of ACS as an individual?? My bank told me that individuals cannot transfer money to companies. You need to have a company and use a company account to transfer money to another company. Could you please clarify??


----------



## adeelijaz49

baljinsi said:


> Kewl----This is baljinsi ..I am also appearing this 5th March, I have been assessed positively as Systems Analyst.....Need to score 7777, doesn't really seem so obvious...Fingers crossed...
> I have applied for VIC sponsorship also, but result is awaited. I am planning to apply for 176 if I get sponsorship, no matter what in IELTS box!!
> 
> Thanks,
> -Baljinsi


hehe cool.....i got my assessment on a date where most of state sponsorships were closed for developer programmer and the remaining ones need 7's in all 4 bands. That is what i am appearing for


----------



## aarkay

baljinsi said:


> Kewl----This is baljinsi ..I am also appearing this 5th March, I have been assessed positively as Systems Analyst.....Need to score 7777, doesn't really seem so obvious...Fingers crossed...
> I have applied for VIC sponsorship also, but result is awaited. I am planning to apply for 176 if I get sponsorship, no matter what in IELTS box!!
> 
> Thanks,
> -Baljinsi


how does one apply for state sponsorship? and is it beneficial? does it saves time? please tell something about it.


----------



## TanKianWee

Hi, still no news until now, it is over 4 months... I wish can get it by this month...



syed2010 said:


> Tan,
> Have you received your results?
> It took me almost 16 weeks to get mine.


----------



## Zeeshanbs

adeelijaz49 said:


> Hi zeeshan,
> 
> I am Adeel from Karachi.
> 
> Which category are you willing to apply for, 175 or 176?
> 
> I am appearing in IELTS exam on 5th March 2011. I already received positive ACS Assessment for Developer programmer.


Adeel, i am planning to go for 175 as there is not much time left to wait ...need to send things before April...

meanwhile i will see if the processing speeds are not good i will apply for state sponsorship and will give them my diac references


----------



## adeelijaz49

Zeeshanbs said:


> Adeel, i am planning to go for 175 as there is not much time left to wait ...need to send things before April...
> 
> meanwhile i will see if the processing speeds are not good i will apply for state sponsorship and will give them my diac references


zeeshan add me on msn 

[email protected]


----------



## adeelijaz49

adeelijaz49 said:


> zeeshan add me on msn
> 
> [email protected]


why do you need to submit before April ?? i mean i thought we have time till June when the rules would change ????


----------



## baljinsi

aarkay said:


> how does one apply for state sponsorship? and is it beneficial? does it saves time? please tell something about it.


Yes, Emphatically. your application would be one of the priorities in processing if you get state sponsorship. I guess one can get PR within 5-8 months if all goes well. But if you go ahead with 175, DIAC says processing time is 18-24 months or so,consequently you have to be lucky enough to get it in 6-8 months otherwise would definitely take 10-12 months.

Well, but if all is ready with you , I mean IELTS7777 and Assessment, then sponsorship itself may take 3-4 months so would not be of much use. One drawback with state sponsorship is:you have to serve the state for 2 years at least. Well if you have adequate job opportunites in a state where you are applying, it shud be ok!!

Thanks,
-Baljinsi


----------



## aarkay

baljinsi said:


> Yes, Emphatically. your application would be one of the priorities in processing if you get state sponsorship. I guess one can get PR within 5-8 months if all goes well. But if you go ahead with 175, DIAC says processing time is 18-24 months or so,consequently you have to be lucky enough to get it in 6-8 months otherwise would definitely take 10-12 months.
> 
> Well, but if all is ready with you , I mean IELTS7777 and Assessment, then sponsorship itself may take 3-4 months so would not be of much use. One drawback with state sponsorship is:you have to serve the state for 2 years at least. Well if you have adequate job opportunites in a state where you are applying, it shud be ok!!
> 
> Thanks,
> -Baljinsi


I have already sent my papers to ACS, and expect to receive a response by March end or in early april. I have my IELTS ready with avg 7.5 (7788).

I am looking forward to move to Sydney; so you suggest trying for state sponsorship will not be of much use?


----------



## baljinsi

aarkay said:


> I have already sent my papers to ACS, and expect to receive a response by March end or in early april. I have my IELTS ready with avg 7.5 (7788).
> 
> I am looking forward to move to Sydney; so you suggest trying for state sponsorship will not be of much use?


Well, On DIAC website there are 6-7 classified statesponsorships websites 
Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 176)
You can go thru this link if any state is ready to accept your occupation for sponsorship(Eligibility check!)....Then Mostly it takes 2-3 months for state sponsorship. I knw about VIC where it always takes 3 months minimum now a days---For rest of the states you can check the timelines on the above link.
If any state estimates it to execute even faster (In 1-2 months), then it could be useful--Your overall process after visa filing would be faster for 4-6 months at least (Canberra can be a good option for you). But Mind it, 2 years is a bond you need to serve.

Nice to see about your IELTS scores,
I am little nervous/cautious on my WRITING--any suggestions/tips or specific feedback about IELTS will be really appreciated.

Thanks,
-Baljinsi


----------



## aarkay

Seems like NSW is not willing to sponsor IT guys... :ranger: .except for a couple of technologies... 

For writing: I used the formula - just remember the correct format of letter - the alignment of text, the correct placement of FROM, TO, DATE, SUBJECT, SIGNATURE - and divide the letter in 3 parts - introduction, body and conclusion - keep the language plain and simple - one does need to go overboard and be verbose, rather school-level English is the best which communicates the information well - i.e. the other party should understand what you write in the letter. Just remember few words and bookish language i.e. how to start a paragraph and hoo to end it especially the intro and conclusion- which you can find from IELTS handout and I think that should be good enough.





baljinsi said:


> Well, On DIAC website there are 6-7 classified statesponsorships websites
> Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 176)
> You can go thru this link if any state is ready to accept your occupation for sponsorship(Eligibility check!)....Then Mostly it takes 2-3 months for state sponsorship. I knw about VIC where it always takes 3 months minimum now a days---For rest of the states you can check the timelines on the above link.
> If any state estimates it to execute even faster (In 1-2 months), then it could be useful--Your overall process after visa filing would be faster for 4-6 months at least (Canberra can be a good option for you). But Mind it, 2 years is a bond you need to serve.
> 
> Nice to see about your IELTS scores,
> I am little nervous/cautious on my WRITING--any suggestions/tips or specific feedback about IELTS will be really appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> -Baljinsi


----------



## baljinsi

aarkay said:


> Seems like NSW is not willing to sponsor IT guys... :ranger: .except for a couple of technologies...
> 
> For writing: I used the formula - just remember the correct format of letter - the alignment of text, the correct placement of FROM, TO, DATE, SUBJECT, SIGNATURE - and divide the letter in 3 parts - introduction, body and conclusion - keep the language plain and simple - one does need to go overboard and be verbose, rather school-level English is the best which communicates the information well - i.e. the other party should understand what you write in the letter. Just remember few words and bookish language i.e. how to start a paragraph and hoo to end it especially the intro and conclusion- which you can find from IELTS handout and I think that should be good enough.


Thanks Aarkay---It is really helpful. Let us see....
-Baljinsi


----------



## Zeeshanbs

*Fee by Wire Transfer*



ausimmi said:


> Hi Zeeshanbs,
> 
> Did your bank allow you to wire transfer the money in the name of ACS as an individual?? My bank told me that individuals cannot transfer money to companies. You need to have a company and use a company account to transfer money to another company. Could you please clarify??


Regular Banks are a pain in Bu** when it comes to foreign currency transfer by any means...i was told entirely different issues by 3 banks and no one seemed willing to even issue me with a foreign currency bank draft...

Finally i went to HBL exchange(official subsidiary of HBL Pakistan) and they charged only 300 rupees extra for wire transfer ,and the money was wire transferred in real time ...
ACS had asked me to put my Sur name in Payment Advice with case number, so i did and sent them the scanned copy of Payment Advice issued by HBL Exchange.

Any one trying to send money to ACS from Karachi, i will advise him to use Wire transfer as the fee will be transferred direct in to account in a matter of minutes and cost is merely 300 extra.

As per Now my status is "With Assessor + Registered Post number email received"


----------



## Meak

Hi, here's my timeline ..

2010-12-23 : Applied for ACS skills assessment ANZSCO261313
2010-12-24 : Online application received by ACS
2011-01-12 : ACS changed status to In process
2011-02-21 : ACS changed status to With Assessor
2011-02-28 : ACS changed status to Case finalized
2011-03-02 : Letter received. Result positive (ANZSCO261313 Softare Engineer)

:clap2:


----------



## vappador

I got my positive assessment too . On my way to hit the IELTS exams. need a 7 in each module. The end is in sight (I think)


----------



## TanKianWee

Congratz  My application stepping the 5th month o.o



vappador said:


> I got my positive assessment too . On my way to hit the IELTS exams. need a 7 in each module. The end is in sight (I think)


----------



## Guest

TanKianWee said:


> Congratz  My application stepping the 5th month o.o


Hi TanKianWee,

You should contact the ACS to ask for updates. What is your status in the online status page?


----------



## TanKianWee

Hi, my status page still "In Process", i have contact with my case officer, as she mentioned will be finalized soon, but nearly 2 months till now... i contact her again by email, but never have reply... 



ausimmi said:


> Hi TanKianWee,
> 
> You should contact the ACS to ask for updates. What is your status in the online status page?


----------



## Guest

What is the name of your case officer?


----------



## TanKianWee

hmm start my case officer is Rachal Underhill


----------



## Guest

I can't believe this. Ms. Rachal Underhill is THE MOST understanding, efficient, helpful person EVER. She replies to mails promptly and really goes the extra mile to help applicants. Which email address have you been using to contact ACS??? Their website gives many ways to contact and in my own experience NO response comes from one of those methods.


----------



## TanKianWee

yes for the first email that i emailed her, she response me within a day, after a month, i didnt receive any news from her, so that i enquired the status from her again. But dont have receive any reply from her. I am not sure what's going on... I have not yet try others methods. I am going to send an email to the general email for ACS ^^ thanks for your concern 



ausimmi said:


> I can't believe this. Ms. Rachal Underhill is THE MOST understanding, efficient, helpful person EVER. She replies to mails promptly and really goes the extra mile to help applicants. Which email address have you been using to contact ACS??? Their website gives many ways to contact and in my own experience NO response comes from one of those methods.


----------



## sohc

Status Changed to Case Finalized yesterday, but no Registered Post # yet.

I have a question in ACS assessment. I actually applied using RPL, but in their last e-mail they told me I fall under Group B. Is group B higher than RPL or just the same?

Thanks!


----------



## Zeeshanbs

*Got the Letter Today*

Finally got the letter today i-e 9th March 2011
my Application date was 14th dec 2010


----------



## TanKianWee

Congratulation  How is the result? Hmm... Which category and also the officer name?



Zeeshanbs said:


> Finally got the letter today i-e 9th March 2011
> my Application date was 14th dec 2010


----------



## Zeeshanbs

*Got Positive Result*



TanKianWee said:


> Congratulation  How is the result? Hmm... Which category and also the officer name?


AlhamduLillah Positive in A cat


----------



## mr.india

sohc said:


> Status Changed to Case Finalized yesterday, but no Registered Post # yet.
> 
> I have a question in ACS assessment. I actually applied using RPL, but in their last e-mail they told me I fall under Group B. Is group B higher than RPL or just the same?
> 
> Thanks!


It's same.. as long as you get positive, that should be it for migration purpose (don't worry for Group A, Group B etc.


----------



## TanKianWee

yeah, agree with you as long as getting the positive result 



mr.india said:


> It's same.. as long as you get positive, that should be it for migration purpose (don't worry for Group A, Group B etc.


----------



## TanKianWee

*Finally Got The Email "Registration Post Notification"*

My updated status as below :

1) To Be Allocated : 15 October 2010
2) In Process : 25 October 2010
3) With Accessor : 14 March 2011
4) Case Finalised : Awaiting
5) Letter Sent : Awaiting
6) Letter Received : Awaiting

After a long waiting from In Process to be With Accessor, it took 141 Days O.O

My application sent on 14 October 2011, it took me exactly 151 Days 

Finally  Finger Crossed with my result 

Thank you for my officer Rachal Underhill, eventhough the outcome is positive or negative, i have to face it ^^


----------



## Guest

TanKianWee said:


> My updated status as below :
> 
> 1) To Be Allocated : 15 October 2010
> 2) In Process : 25 October 2010
> 3) With Accessor : 14 March 2011
> 4) Case Finalised : Awaiting
> 5) Letter Sent : Awaiting
> 6) Letter Received : Awaiting
> 
> After a long waiting from In Process to be With Accessor, it took 141 Days O.O
> 
> My application sent on 14 October 2011, it took me exactly 151 Days
> 
> Finally  Finger Crossed with my result
> 
> Thank you for my officer Rachal Underhill, eventhough the outcome is positive or negative, i have to face it ^^


Many congrats TanKianWee!!! You have waited really, really patiently and patience always pays off. Best of luck for further steps.


----------



## TanKianWee

Thank you so much  wish more people getting positive result.



ausimmi said:


> Many congrats TanKianWee!!! You have waited really, really patiently and patience always pays off. Best of luck for further steps.


----------



## Striker

@TanKianWee- Could you please confirm whether you got positive result ?

Surprising to note that your assessment took 151 days . Was any documentation required status in-between ?

Under which category you had applied ? Group A , B or RPL ?


----------



## TanKianWee

Hi, i am still waiting for the result.

There have no any documentation required in between.

striker, once i got the result by this week or next week, i will get back to you. But i guess there might be a negative result O.O



Striker said:


> @TanKianWee- Could you please confirm whether you got positive result ?
> 
> Surprising to note that your assessment took 151 days . Was any documentation required status in-between ?
> 
> Under which category you had applied ? Group A , B or RPL ?


----------



## Striker

@TanKianWee - Your case seems to be one of its kind as it got delayed by 150 + days inspite of no documentation requested inbetween.
Please note that Rachel is one of the most efficeant Case officer in ACS and couple of my friends got their ACS result in 6 weeks time.

Anyways keep us updated on the result. I assume you applied under RPL catgory.


----------



## TanKianWee

Will keep you guys update for my status.

Guys, keep updating your status as well 



Striker said:


> @TanKianWee - Your case seems to be one of its kind as it got delayed by 150 + days inspite of no documentation requested inbetween.
> Please note that Rachel is one of the most efficeant Case officer in ACS and couple of my friends got their ACS result in 6 weeks time.
> 
> Anyways keep us updated on the result. I assume you applied under RPL catgory.


----------



## TanKianWee

*Latest Update ACS - 17 March 2011*

My updated status as below :

1) To Be Allocated : 15 October 2010
2) In Process : 25 October 2010
3) With Accessor : 14 March 2011
4) Case Finalised : 17 March 2011
5) Letter Sent : Awaiting
6) Letter Received : Awaiting

Will keep you updated


----------



## adeelijaz49

*Ielts exams for my wife and converting Visa 175 to 176*

Dear all,

i am now applying for Category 175. I am including my wife in the application. Is it required that she appears in the IELTS exam before i lodge an application or can i apply with out her IELTS. I have my IELTS and ACS assessment ready.

secondly is it possible to convert category 175 to 176 after the lodging the application?? 
i was thinking of applying state sponsorship for ACT but i read on this forum that i takes around 3 months and by this time the laws may change. so i thought to apply for visa 175 and later convert it into 176 ?? Possible or not ??


----------



## Zeeshanbs

*Status.......175/176?*

Adeel ...how much are you totalling up?

120 ,125 or 130

i am totalling 125 but i am planning to apply SA state sponsorship as its the only option available to me for being in Cat 2.

Cat3 is being given least priority and i am afraid ,after july the DIAC will cook up something and it will effect us all in category 3....



adeelijaz49 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> i am now applying for Category 175. I am including my wife in the application. Is it required that she appears in the IELTS exam before i lodge an application or can i apply with out her IELTS. I have my IELTS and ACS assessment ready.
> 
> secondly is it possible to convert category 175 to 176 after the lodging the application??
> i was thinking of applying state sponsorship for ACT but i read on this forum that i takes around 3 months and by this time the laws may change. so i thought to apply for visa 175 and later convert it into 176 ?? Possible or not ??


----------



## adeelijaz49

Zeeshanbs said:


> Adeel ...how much are you totalling up?
> 
> 120 ,125 or 130
> 
> i am totalling 125 but i am planning to apply SA state sponsorship as its the only option available to me for being in Cat 2.
> 
> Cat3 is being given least priority and i am afraid ,after july the DIAC will cook up something and it will effect us all in category 3....


my total is 125 as well. 

Even if Australian govt changes rules in july, i dont think it would affect the applicats of 175 who have submitted their application before that date (july) ?

secondly state sponsorship takes around 2 to 3 months itself. so if let us say it takes 3 months, then it would already be july. we would be waiting for state sponsorship and the rules might change again.


----------



## Zeeshanbs

Adeel,

last time the DIAC changed the rules and it effected every one including those who were in the queue .....

besides SA takes normally a month for sponsorship but just think of the impact of being in category 2....

Immigration rules are getting tough day by day..i agree.. and one needs to act fast..
though i have applied for SA sponsorship but i am still weighing my options...

Being in category 3 and years of wait...are just hindering me to go for 175...

what do u suggest


----------



## adeelijaz49

Yar zeeshan,

i am a bit confused. If the immigration rules change will effect old applicants then i might not apply at all. i would prefer saving my 2575 dollars 

it is big money in Pakistan


----------



## TanKianWee

*Latest Update ACS - 18 March 2011*

My updated status as below :

1) To Be Allocated : 15 October 2010
2) In Process : 25 October 2010
3) With Accessor : 14 March 2011
4) Case Finalised : 17 March 2011
5) Letter Sent : 15 March 2011 (Emailed to Australian Post, stated my Registered Post was despatched on this date)
6) Letter Received : Awaiting (Need to wait up to 10 business days)

Will keep you updated once got the result letter. Finger crossed


----------



## HelloMaggie

Hi! I am newby here, my husband is our principal applicant, i was the one who do inquiries in his behalf. He was applying for skills assessment in ACS as ICT Business Analyst specialising in Oracle.

Status of Assessment are as follows:
1. January 8, 2011 to be allocated
2. Feb. 16, 2011 in process
3. with assessor - patiently waiting
4.Case finalised - patiently waiting 
5. Letter Sent...
6. Outcome of the result...

Will keep you updated guys...


----------



## desperateBoi

Hello,

I would like to share my experience in ACS status, time line are as follow
- 7 Oct 2010, ICT security Specialist application lodged
- 18 Oct 2010, ACS physical supporting documents received
- Dec 2010, requested to change nominated occupation to System Analyst
- Jan 2011, ACS requested further documents for processing
- 19 Jan 2011, ACS received additional documents
- 2nd week of march 2011, e-mail received from ACS saying that they are unable to assessed for System Analyst as my nominated occupation, neither my occupation is not match the security specialist position. I'm more suitable with Network / System Engineer 261111

I've more than four years of experience in Information Security area and I've achieved a degree in Network Computing.

ACS also suggested that if I wanted to nominate besides 261111, i'll have to lodge a new application....

Above are the timeline and as far as i've researched, 261111 is valid for only ACT state... I was planning to migrate to Victoria and applied the victoria sponsorship before the SMP application is closed for ICT applicant. VIC also advise they will only accept nominated occupation...

The communication with ACS is via e-mail and i'm yet to receive the letter from them.. I'm stuck with Network +ve assessment and i'll have to consider for ACT state..

I would like to have your opinions on the ACT state for IT jobs as i'm trying to seek for the sponsorship..


----------



## desperateBoi

Hello,

I would like to share my experience in ACS status, time line are as follow
- 7 Oct 2010, ICT security Specialist application lodged
- 18 Oct 2010, ACS physical supporting documents received
- Dec 2010, requested to change nominated occupation to System Analyst
- Jan 2011, ACS requested further documents for processing
- 19 Jan 2011, ACS received additional documents
- 2nd week of march 2011, e-mail received from ACS saying that they are unable to assessed for System Analyst as my nominated occupation, neither my occupation is not match the security specialist position. I'm more suitable with Network / System Engineer 261111

I've more than four years of experience in Information Security area and I've achieved a degree in Network Computing.

ACS also suggested that if I wanted to nominate besides 261111, i'll have to lodge a new application....

Above are the timeline and as far as i've researched, 261111 is valid for only ACT state... I was planning to migrate to Victoria and applied the victoria sponsorship before the SMP application is closed for ICT applicant. VIC also advise they will only accept nominated occupation...

The communication with ACS is via e-mail and i'm yet to receive the letter from them.. I'm stuck with Network +ve assessment and i'll have to consider for ACT state..

I would like to have your opinions on the ACT state for IT jobs as i'm trying to seek for the sponsorship..


----------



## sharemyhead

Hello,

I applied for the ACS assessment for Software Engineer on 31st December 2010.
In between i was asked to furnish additional documents to the CO.
My PR application category falls under GSM, 175, Priority List point 3.

Now i have some questions:
1. Will my 12 weeks be counted from the date of application or the date of receipt of additional documents by the CO?
2. The immigration website says that the average waiting times for the GSM - 175 visa is somewhere between 18 months - 24 months. Does this include the ACS assessment? Also what are the actual waiting times for this category?
3. What can I do to expedite the process of granting a PR.

Thanks a lot,


----------



## HelloMaggie

sharemyhead said:


> Hello,
> 
> I applied for the ACS assessment for Software Engineer on 31st December 2010.
> In between i was asked to furnish additional documents to the CO.
> My PR application category falls under GSM, 175, Priority List point 3.
> 
> Now i have some questions:
> 1. Will my 12 weeks be counted from the date of application or the date of receipt of additional documents by the CO?
> 2. The immigration website says that the average waiting times for the GSM - 175 visa is somewhere between 18 months - 24 months. Does this include the ACS assessment? Also what are the actual waiting times for this category?
> 3. What can I do to expedite the process of granting a PR.
> 
> Thanks a lot,


Hi sharemyhead! 

Heres my reply to your questions.

1. Yes, you are correct the 12 weeks begin from the date of receipt of additional documents was received by your CO thats the time they will proceed with the processing.
2. ACS processing does not include the waiting for processing of your visa. According to DIAC guidelines processing of visa for GSM 175 are between 18-24 months estimate depending on your case.
3. To escalate processing of your visa one option is to nominate job listed on the state sponsorship which is cat. 2.


----------



## HelloMaggie

desperateBoi said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would like to share my experience in ACS status, time line are as follow
> - 7 Oct 2010, ICT security Specialist application lodged
> - 18 Oct 2010, ACS physical supporting documents received
> - Dec 2010, requested to change nominated occupation to System Analyst
> - Jan 2011, ACS requested further documents for processing
> - 19 Jan 2011, ACS received additional documents
> - 2nd week of march 2011, e-mail received from ACS saying that they are unable to assessed for System Analyst as my nominated occupation, neither my occupation is not match the security specialist position. I'm more suitable with Network / System Engineer 261111
> 
> I've more than four years of experience in Information Security area and I've achieved a degree in Network Computing.
> 
> ACS also suggested that if I wanted to nominate besides 261111, i'll have to lodge a new application....
> 
> Above are the timeline and as far as i've researched, 261111 is valid for only ACT state... I was planning to migrate to Victoria and applied the victoria sponsorship before the SMP application is closed for ICT applicant. VIC also advise they will only accept nominated occupation...
> 
> The communication with ACS is via e-mail and i'm yet to receive the letter from them.. I'm stuck with Network +ve assessment and i'll have to consider for ACT state..
> 
> I would like to have your opinions on the ACT state for IT jobs as i'm trying to seek for the sponsorship..


I think you have to research more on the states that listed your chosen nominated job and decide where to apply sponsorship. Victoria is the best state to apply in terms of funds to declare rather than ACT.


----------



## lakhvir

Can anybody tell me plz in what regional states of Australia developer programmer's are demanded as i haven't find anywhere


----------



## HelloMaggie

lakhvir said:


> Can anybody tell me plz in what regional states of Australia developer programmer's are demanded as i haven't find anywhere


Hi lakhvir,

Try to visit Tasmania skilled list, heres the link : www.development.tas.gov.au/_data/assets/file/0019/30538/TAS_SMP_Occupations_List_FY_2010_201


----------



## HelloMaggie

lakhvir said:


> Can anybody tell me plz in what regional states of Australia developer programmer's are demanded as i haven't find anywhere


Upon visiting Tasmania site i have seen Developer Programmer with ANZCO Code 261312 is on the Tasmania skilled list. One of the states requirements includes an applicant must obtain job offer from a local employer...


----------



## lakhvir

Thanks for the information.actually by me Tasmina skilled list pdf was not opening correctly.


----------



## OllySyd

Hi Baljinsi,

How did your IELTS go? How much was your score?

I am planning to take the test this Saturday. Any tips would be of help?



baljinsi said:


> Thanks Aarkay---It is really helpful. Let us see....
> -Baljinsi


----------



## lakhvir

Hi OllySyd,
If u need i have some IELTS e-books of Cambridge that can help u in preparing IELTS....


----------



## HelloMaggie

lakhvir said:


> Thanks for the information.actually by me Tasmina skilled list pdf was not opening correctly.


I have checked the link and typed it correctly but it was written short cut here in the forum, maybe google may bring you to the correct link. You may try to google it...Tasmania SMP.


----------



## lakhvir

Hi,
actually here Tasmania demand list is not opening. If you don't mind will u plz check what's its IELTS requirement.......actually my ielts score is(6,6,7,8.5) .Is it eligible for any state as developer programmer.


----------



## Striker

ACS site seems to be down today. Anyone has updates around this ? I cant stay without checking my application status atleast 4 times / day


----------



## mr.india

Striker said:


> ACS site seems to be down today. Anyone has updates around this ? I cant stay without checking my application status atleast 4 times / day


Came up for a few minutes and is down again. I hope it is not the site that is hacked (as talked about in BBC yesterday "Australian site hacked by Chinese hackers")?


----------



## mr_var

*Awaiting Documents - Change in Nomination*

Hi All

I had applied for ACS skills assessment on 7th of Feb and my documents reached ACS on the 11th for the occupation ANZSCO code 261111.

I had prepared all the documents myself.

On 23rd March i get a reply from the person handling my file Rhiannon Burkett mentioning 
"Please be advised that your file has been returned by the assessor advising that your nominated ANZSCO code 261111 is not closely related to your nominated occupation.

The assessor has advised that you would be more suited if you were to nominate under ANZSCO 261311.

Please let me know how you would like to proceed"


I replied:
"Hi Rhiannon,

If the assessor has advised ANZSCO 261311, I would like to proceed with an assessment for this nomination.

Please proceed with an assessment for the occupation 261311 ANALYST PROGRAMMER.

Please do let me know, if some input is required from my side."


After this there has been no reply from Rhiannon, I again wrote an email asking if they require something from me and still no reply.

The status of the application is Awaiting Documents, what shall I do?

Has anyone faced this situation? Let me know

Thanks


----------



## mr.india

Mr_Var

I think you will have to wait afew more days and it should be through. ACS seems to be having a lot of problem these days with their e-channel so bear with them.


----------



## HelloMaggie

lakhvir said:


> Hi,
> actually here Tasmania demand list is not opening. If you don't mind will u plz check what's its IELTS requirement.......actually my ielts score is(6,6,7,8.5) .Is it eligible for any state as developer programmer.


www.development.tas.gov.au/_data/assets/file/0019/30538/TAS_SMP_Occupations_List_FY_2010_201

Have typed again the correct link above hope this may lead you to the correct website. 

By the way, if it would not, heres the details for Tasmanian SMP for your nominated job..developer programmer with ANZCO code 261312

1. IELTS requirement 7.5
2. with minimum 5 years IT work experience post qualification.
3. Must obtain job offer or strong interest from local employer

IELTS band score requirements varies in every state so its better to check the required IELTS on the state you are interested to apply sponsorship...GOODLUCK!!


----------



## HelloMaggie

mr_var said:


> Hi All
> 
> I had applied for ACS skills assessment on 7th of Feb and my documents reached ACS on the 11th for the occupation ANZSCO code 261111.
> 
> I had prepared all the documents myself.
> 
> On 23rd March i get a reply from the person handling my file Rhiannon Burkett mentioning
> "Please be advised that your file has been returned by the assessor advising that your nominated ANZSCO code 261111 is not closely related to your nominated occupation.
> 
> The assessor has advised that you would be more suited if you were to nominate under ANZSCO 261311.
> 
> Please let me know how you would like to proceed"
> 
> 
> I replied:
> "Hi Rhiannon,
> 
> If the assessor has advised ANZSCO 261311, I would like to proceed with an assessment for this nomination.
> 
> Please proceed with an assessment for the occupation 261311 ANALYST PROGRAMMER.
> 
> Please do let me know, if some input is required from my side."
> 
> 
> After this there has been no reply from Rhiannon, I again wrote an email asking if they require something from me and still no reply.
> 
> The status of the application is Awaiting Documents, what shall I do?
> 
> Has anyone faced this situation? Let me know
> 
> Thanks


You may ask ACS what do they mean by " Awaiting Documents"? what documents they may require if you may agree to process your skills assessment with ANZCO 261311 or if you have any sentiments with their manner of processing your paper you may address ACS in polite way maybe its some kind of misunderstanding on both of you.


----------



## HelloMaggie

mr.india said:


> Came up for a few minutes and is down again. I hope it is not the site that is hacked (as talked about in BBC yesterday "Australian site hacked by Chinese hackers")?


I hope it is not too, have tried to check status of my application as well but i could not get through the site, instead it has an error message.


----------



## ind2aus

HI,

I am new guy. I lodged my ACS application on 21 March 2011. Status is In process.
I have few questions

1)will CO make a call to us to do any interview kind of thing?
2) anybody from this forum got call from the CO assigned to your ACS application?
3) how will they communicate us? through email and/or phone also?
4) if I provide reference from my Lead or supervioser, will they call my supervisor for verification?

Regards
Kumar


----------



## lakhvir

Hi,
No there are no calls at all.........


----------



## msaqib

mr_var said:


> Hi All
> 
> I had applied for ACS skills assessment on 7th of Feb and my documents reached ACS on the 11th for the occupation ANZSCO code 261111.
> 
> I had prepared all the documents myself.
> 
> On 23rd March i get a reply from the person handling my file Rhiannon Burkett mentioning
> "Please be advised that your file has been returned by the assessor advising that your nominated ANZSCO code 261111 is not closely related to your nominated occupation.
> 
> The assessor has advised that you would be more suited if you were to nominate under ANZSCO 261311.
> 
> Please let me know how you would like to proceed"
> 
> 
> I replied:
> "Hi Rhiannon,
> 
> If the assessor has advised ANZSCO 261311, I would like to proceed with an assessment for this nomination.
> 
> Please proceed with an assessment for the occupation 261311 ANALYST PROGRAMMER.
> 
> Please do let me know, if some input is required from my side."
> 
> 
> After this there has been no reply from Rhiannon, I again wrote an email asking if they require something from me and still no reply.
> 
> The status of the application is Awaiting Documents, what shall I do?
> 
> Has anyone faced this situation? Let me know
> 
> Thanks


Precisely the same thing happened to me and I received such an email on March 24th. I have sent them a reply on 30th and my status got changed from Awaiting Documents to In-process again on 31st. So now waiting to see what happens next.


----------



## mr.india

Two of my friends applied for ACS on 9th Feb, both status changed to with an assessor today and one has Registered post number and other one too will be soon. 

So, guys, 9th Feb application results are getting dispatched now.. Good Work ACS, less than two months.


----------



## Striker

mr.india said:


> Two of my friends applied for ACS on 9th Feb, both status changed to with an assessor today and one has Registered post number and other one too will be soon.
> 
> So, guys, 9th Feb application results are getting dispatched now.. Good Work ACS, less than two months.


@mr.India Do you have any idea how many days It will take once the Registered post number appears in the status if the address is in Aus ?


----------



## arun84

TanKianWee said:


> My updated status as below :
> 
> 1) To Be Allocated : 15 October 2010
> 2) In Process : 25 October 2010
> 3) With Accessor : 14 March 2011
> 4) Case Finalised : Awaiting
> 5) Letter Sent : Awaiting
> 6) Letter Received : Awaiting
> 
> After a long waiting from In Process to be With Accessor, it took 141 Days O.O
> 
> My application sent on 14 October 2011, it took me exactly 151 Days
> 
> Finally  Finger Crossed with my result
> 
> Thank you for my officer Rachal Underhill, eventhough the outcome is positive or negative, i have to face it ^^


Hey
did you contac tyour case officer inbetween? if so where do i find there email address?(My case officer is callister, and i applied in 7th Jan )


----------



## mr.india

Striker said:


> @mr.India Do you have any idea how many days It will take once the Registered post number appears in the status if the address is in Aus ?


 Internationally it takes 7-10 days, however, it should be less when sent in Australia. There is a tracking number with registered post, you can track it if in Australia, but tracking doesn't workinternational


----------



## baljinsi

HI,
answers are in bold--

1)will CO make a call to us to do any interview kind of thing?
*They never contact you through any mode if you have sent sufficient documents (Decision ready application)*2) anybody from this forum got call from the CO assigned to your ACS application?.
* I don't think so anyone would be interviewed at this stage.*3) how will they communicate us? through email and/or phone also?
* They generally Email you for any queryor send a post for results.*4) if I provide reference from my Lead or supervioser, will they call my supervisor for verification?
*I do not think ACS would do that. Yes ,DIAC may do this.*Regards


-Baljinsi


----------



## vappador

If you are in India you can track through this URL

ipsweb.ptcmysore.gov.in/ipswebtracking/IPSWeb_submit.htm


----------



## ind2aus

Hi, Baljinsi

Thank you very much...

what about your IELTS exam? did u sit for exam? how much score did you get in each module?

Can you please share IELTS ebooks if possible send it my mail id?

[email protected]

thanks in advance

Regards
kumar


----------



## ind2aus

lakhvir said:


> Hi OllySyd,
> If u need i have some IELTS e-books of Cambridge that can help u in preparing
> IELTS....


Hi Lakhvir,

I need the IELTS e-books, can you please send it to my mail id?

[email protected]


regards
kumar


----------



## vappador

If you do the test from idpindia they will send you some reference material which is very useful for your IELTS. I just used their material for my preparation took me about 2 weeks to get ready for the exams. Listening - 8.0, Speaking - 7.5, Reading - 7.5 and Writing - 7.0, was not too tough to get these scores.


----------



## baljinsi

vappador said:


> If you do the test from idpindia they will send you some reference material which is very useful for your IELTS. I just used their material for my preparation took me about 2 weeks to get ready for the exams. Listening - 8.0, Speaking - 7.5, Reading - 7.5 and Writing - 7.0, was not too tough to get these scores.


Hi Vappador,

That's a great work executed by you. \
I am mainly concerned about writing module. I cud only score 6. I think there one needs to use lot of idioms/proverbs/quotations to score 7. Am I correct, according to your exp? I wrote essay good enough last time using simple English .Generally I do not make mistakes in Grammer. Letter was written b'fully. Still score was 6. I think they need us to use a good range of vocabulary.
Thanks for sharing,
-Baljinsi


----------



## reza_pvb

Hi dear friends
I applied for ACS on March 10 and today my status became With Assessor . So can you tell me what's the next step?? how long should I wait for the result?


----------



## baljinsi

reza_pvb said:


> Hi dear friends
> I applied for ACS on March 10 and today my status became With Assessor . So can you tell me what's the next step?? how long should I wait for the result?


hI,
21 days are the maximum limit. if you do not receive result by then, you just drop ACS an email for asking about it.

Thanks,
-Baljinsi


----------



## OllySyd

*State Sponshorship*

Guys,

I applied for ACS assessment on Feb 22 2011 for 261111 ICT Business Analyst. It is in "In process" status. Meanwhile, I am scouting for state sponsorships....looks like other than Vic, SA and NSW all the other states have the occupation in their state migration plan. Any idea about the job prospects / timelines for each of the states would be helpful.

Cheers,
OllySyd


----------



## HelloMaggie

OllySyd said:


> Guys,
> 
> I applied for ACS assessment on Feb 22 2011 for 261111 ICT Business Analyst. It is in "In process" status. Meanwhile, I am scouting for state sponsorships....looks like other than Vic, SA and NSW all the other states have the occupation in their state migration plan. Any idea about the job prospects / timelines for each of the states would be helpful.
> 
> Cheers,
> OllySyd


We are on the same boat, applied ACS Jan. 8... Feb 16, 2011 in process status at present... for ICT Business Analyst hopefully if i receive the result on to sit for IELTS test then applied WA sponsorship..patiently waiting, more days to go...
60 days still in process status.:confused2:


----------



## OllySyd

*HelloMaggie*



HelloMaggie said:


> We are on the same boat, applied ACS Jan. 8... Feb 16, 2011 in process status at present... for ICT Business Analyst hopefully if i receive the result on to sit for IELTS test then applied WA sponsorship..patiently waiting, more days to go...
> 60 days still in process status.:confused2:


How long does the WA sponsorship process take? What about other states? Looks like Vic, SA and NSW are ruled out for us right?....


----------



## HelloMaggie

OllySyd said:


> How long does the WA sponsorship process take? What about other states? Looks like Vic, SA and NSW are ruled out for us right?....


Yup..correct! could not say anything about the timelines now because it seems there are no exact days to calculate sponsorship timelines...all i just have to say is about the estimate waiting time its soooooo very long, eh. he he he..i am just kidding just want to keep the atmosphere light. When i decided to choose sponsorship i was so determined to pursue rather than to apply 175 category because sponsorship would make little more easier for me to go to Australia due to the guidelines it has but now immi is currently processing the visa papers of those people who were in the backlog ahead of us intending to apply for sponsorship. The favor now is on cat. 175 people holding overdue papers to finish the processing by that of immi...have you not also notice that.


----------



## warsoever

Hi guys,

Can someone elaborate on the documents required to be sent to ACS? The PASA guidelines are quite comprehensive and asks for notarized docs to be sent across, is that true?

Here are the questions I have,

1. Are the documents required to be notarized?
Can somebody suggest where to get the docs certified in Singapore?

2. Can I scan the docs and attach them to my application or do i have to necessarily post them?

3. Are these the only documents that needs to be sent out?

A copy of the signed online ‘application record’ and the email acknowledgement with the reference number.
A certified copy of a birth certificate or relevant passport pages
A certified copy of academic qualification certificates
A certified copy of academic transcripts
Certified copies of detailed and descriptive employer references
Appropriate fee (if not submitted on-line)



That's all for now.

Thanks


----------



## nana046

My Status,

Application Posted Date - 01/11/2011
Application Received Date - 01/14/2011
ACS email Acknowledgement- 01/17/2011
Status - Inprocess - 01/17/2011
Email confirmation from Case officer(Managed by) - 01/18/2011
With Assessor - 04/11/2011


----------



## abulbees

Hello all

I had a positive assessment of 2331-79 without any specifications, I applied for 261111 under the new ANZSCO.

The problem is that my status is still under process, even though my application is marked as received on 22 December 2010.

A recent email sent from my agent states that ACS has informed them on the 6th of April that my application is with assessor; however on the status page it still says "in process". any Idea what could be happening it is already approaching 16 weeks! and my agent is telling me that this is due to many last minute applications by people who are trying to qualify before the new points system is introduced! does this make sense?


----------



## HelloMaggie

abulbees said:


> Hello all
> 
> I had a positive assessment of 2331-79 without any specifications, I applied for 261111 under the new ANZSCO.
> 
> The problem is that my status is still under process, even though my application is marked as received on 22 December 2010.
> 
> A recent email sent from my agent states that ACS has informed them on the 6th of April that my application is with assessor; however on the status page it still says "in process". any Idea what could be happening it is already approaching 16 weeks! and my agent is telling me that this is due to many last minute applications by people who are trying to qualify before the new points system is introduced! does this make sense?


I heard same cases like yours from others, looks like ACS not updated with their website status but at the back of the story your papers are moving. We also had the chance to follow up ACS when they asked us an additional documents, we knew that they had received our documents then since we have sent it almost two weeks ago but their application status website says still awaiting documents when we sent them an email asking why our papers was not moving there was no reply, when we check their website it was changed to in process...unfortunately until now status still in process since Feb 16 few days from now it will be 60 days of waiting to change to "with assessor" hopefully...could not do anything except to wait patiently.


----------



## sohc

I think the best advice is to wait and have patience. I applied for ACS but because of "awaiting documents" the process took 5 months to complete. In their website the more you contact them the more it will take long. That's why I didn't email them even though I want to. Good luck with your application.


----------



## TheEndofDays

warsoever said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can someone elaborate on the documents required to be sent to ACS? The PASA guidelines are quite comprehensive and asks for notarized docs to be sent across, is that true?
> 
> Here are the questions I have,
> 
> 1. Are the documents required to be notarized?
> Can somebody suggest where to get the docs certified in Singapore?
> 
> 2. Can I scan the docs and attach them to my application or do i have to necessarily post them?
> 
> 3. Are these the only documents that needs to be sent out?
> 
> A copy of the signed online ‘application record’ and the email acknowledgement with the reference number.
> A certified copy of a birth certificate or relevant passport pages
> A certified copy of academic qualification certificates
> A certified copy of academic transcripts
> Certified copies of detailed and descriptive employer references
> Appropriate fee (if not submitted on-line)
> 
> 
> 
> That's all for now.
> 
> Thanks



Hi there!

1. Are the documents required to be notarized?
Can somebody suggest where to get the docs certified in Singapore?

yes. and for your own good! you will still retain the originals and you can use it and have it notarized again just in case you need to resubmit them.

In SIngapore, any law office can notarize the documents. (Mine was notarized in SK Law Office in Tampines). Take note that it is advisable to just notarize all your documents in one appointment in Law office as it is cheaper than notarizing them separately on different days

2. Can I scan the docs and attach them to my application or do i have to necessarily post them?


You have to scan the certified docs and attach it on your online application. Then you have to send the "actual" papers via mail. 

3. Are these the only documents that needs to be sent out?

A copy of the signed online ‘application record’ and the email acknowledgement with the reference number.
A certified copy of a birth certificate or relevant passport pages
A certified copy of academic qualification certificates
A certified copy of academic transcripts
Certified copies of detailed and descriptive employer references
Appropriate fee (if not submitted on-line)

yes, if ever they request for more documents, they will inform you via email


----------



## abulbees

Thank you HelloMaggie and sohc for yoru reply

Fortunately as of today the status is changed to with Assessor

Given Name	****
Date Received	22-December-2010
Event Type	PASA
Status	With assessor
Managed By	Inge Kusumawati
Registered Post No


----------



## arntoh

@nana046, you will most probably have an update on registered post around 18-22 April on your +ve assesment feedback.


----------



## arntoh

In the same boat this has been my journey so far:
07.Dec.2010 : ACS Online application lodged 07.Dec.2010 : ACS Application Acknowledgment Email received; status "To Be Allocated" 09.Dec.2010 : ACS Documents sent 10.Jan.2011 : Application In-Process 24.Mar.2011:Awaiting Docs(Advised and requested to confirm on a more suitable nomination code/acknowledged same day)25.Mar.2011:In progress.

Still waiting hoping to see with assessor soon as I need to beat the SA deadline of 2 march 2011 though seems not possible. I have all other docs including IELTS scores ready and just awaiting the ACS results which am already aware of the code to be allocated in the last mail I recieved from my CO.


----------



## newbie123

Hello everyone,

I lodged my 886 application in Nov09 and got my degree re-assessed positively.

Applied- 13 Feb 2011

Assessed positively: 12 Apr 2011

All other documentation with the department, waiting for a response from CO once allocated. Is there any one who has same circumstances?

Thanks


----------



## newbie123

]Hello everyone,

I lodged my 886 application in Nov09 and got my degree re-assessed positively.

Applied- 13 Feb 2011 (Business Analyst)

Assessed positively: 12 Apr 2011

All other documentation with the department, waiting for a response from CO once allocated. Is there any one who has same circumstances?

Thanks


----------



## bornmw

What's the longest ACS assessment record?
I think I'm going to break it - status 'in process' for 4 months now


----------



## armandra

bornmw said:


> What's the longest ACS assessment record?
> I think I'm going to break it - status 'in process' for 4 months now


20 weeks is what I've seen.

armandra!


----------



## OllySyd

*Managed By*

Guys,

My status shows as "in process" and managed by "Henny Chandra". Any idea how long (s)he typically takes to complete the assessment. Also is (s)he very stringent?


----------



## ish13

Date Received	22-March-2011
Event Type	PASA
Status	In process
Managed By	Henny Chandra
Registered Post No	

Just curious for how long will it take to process the acs? I had applied on 10th March but they asked me for more documents.


----------



## HelloMaggie

OllySyd said:


> Guys,
> 
> My status shows as "in process" and managed by "Henny Chandra". Any idea how long (s)he typically takes to complete the assessment. Also is (s)he very stringent?


What a coincidence! my papers was being handled also by "Henny Chandra", before it was managed by "Calista Rusly" i dont know why it was returned back again to "Henny Chandra" could it be due to people i have read hurriedly beating up the July 1 SOL? where they received volume of applications...It was a day before 60 days "in process" ...still patiently waiting.

Sorry OllySyd got no idea about the assessment background of Henny Chandra nor Calista Rusly either.


----------



## HelloMaggie

bornmw said:


> What's the longest ACS assessment record?
> I think I'm going to break it - status 'in process' for 4 months now


Oh my...Hello! ACS calling.. calling. If i were you i am gonna email ACS...there was a friend of mine who emailed ACS because his skills assessment took about 3mos. and still got no result just an status on their website does not change when he verified he was advised to apply for a new application. His application by the way is a review of his previously expired skills assessment 2331-79. He was so very much angry then with ACS he thought his application was junk for he waited for few months expecting a result without any inquiry about the status. He applied 3 months ahead of me and now starting from the very start of his application we had the same status now.


----------



## abulbees

My case has been given a Registered Post No as of yesterday


----------



## bornmw

abulbees said:


> My case has been given a Registered Post No as of yesterday


Congratulations!
Did they send an email?
Did they update your application info on their site?


----------



## abulbees

bornmw said:


> Congratulations!
> Did they send an email?
> Did they update your application info on their site?


Actually no the status is still "With Assessor" the pdf file under attached to the case states the relevant experience now and I can only think that it will be positive


----------



## HelloMaggie

abulbees said:


> My case has been given a Registered Post No as of yesterday


Oh WOW, Congratulations!!:clap2: thats really i wanted to add from my previous post. Maybe you just missed out your notice from a local post. Sometimes ACS fails to update their website.


----------



## bornmw

abulbees said:


> Actually no the status is still "With Assessor"


They seem to be updating online statuses manually - kind of strange for a Computer Society 

Mine is still "In process", but half a month ago they notified me that my application was with an assessor and result would come shortly.

When I asked them why result doesn't look like coming shortly they replied that


> there is often dialogue with case officers and some materials may need to be validated further back to your educational institution, referee or DIAC.


This makes me regret sending the documents beyond the bare minimum of the 6 years work experience which is the only thing that I really needed to get the positive assessment. It will take them forever to validate all of my stuff if they are really into that.


----------



## chelbie1124

Hi everyone,

My skill was assessed September 2009 as 2231-79 Computing Professional. Since it's no longer valid and new SOL was released, I decided to apply for a re-assessment based from previous ASCO result in order to obtain ANZSCO code. I called ACS Last March 30 and someone named Judy told me that I need to apply for a new assessment online. Today, I tried to check their website for online application. I entered my reference number and password from my previous assessment and what came up was the form for a new applicant. There's no field where I could attach my previous result letter as well as my scanned passport/birth certificate as these are the documents they need for previously assessed 2231-79 Computing Professionals (stated on their web site). 

Since the ACS office is closed today (saturday), I won't be able to contact them and ask them about this. 

Has anyone from this forum lodged his/her application for re-assessment online?

I'm confused. Please help...


----------



## nana046

arntoh said:


> @nana046, you will most probably have an update on registered post around 18-22 April on your +ve assesment feedback.


Arntoh,

you are right, updated Registered Post No today (04/18) and also received email from ACS. I hope it could be +ve.

update you once i have received the letter..


----------



## HelloMaggie

nana046 said:


> Arntoh,
> 
> you are right, updated Registered Post No today (04/18) and also received email from ACS. I hope it could be +ve.
> 
> update you once i have received the letter..


Hi nana046 finally your wait is over:clap2:...hope to receive mine soon.


----------



## Shweta

HelloMaggie said:


> Hi nana046 finally your wait is over:clap2:...hope to receive mine soon.


Hey,Can you please share your ACS timelines ? I have submitted my app 9th March 2011 and still acs has not deducted fees from my credit card.Will they take too much time for collecting fees? I am really worried about getting my resule before June 25th as the rules changes on 1st july..any one facing the same problem like mine?


----------



## HelloMaggie

HelloMaggie said:


> Hi! I am newby here, my husband is our principal applicant, i was the one who do inquiries in his behalf. He was applying for skills assessment in ACS as ICT Business Analyst specialising in Oracle.
> 
> Status of Assessment are as follows:
> 1. January 8, 2011 to be allocated
> 2. Feb. 16, 2011 in process
> 3. with assessor - patiently waiting
> 4.Case finalised - patiently waiting
> 5. Letter Sent...
> 6. Outcome of the result...
> 
> Will keep you updated guys...


 Hi! Shweta, here my husbands timeline...


----------



## Shweta

HelloMaggie,thanks for sharing timelines.Hope your hubby would get result in near future


----------



## arntoh

nana046 said:


> Arntoh,
> 
> you are right, updated Registered Post No today (04/18) and also received email from ACS. I hope it could be +ve.
> 
> update you once i have received the letter..


@nana046, congrats and trust me I believe it's positive looking at the trend on most if not all forums ave been to, I hope to join you soon, they sent me a mail advising that am more suited for 263111 more than the system analyst which I acknowledged and gave a go ahead on the same day march 24, now it's been back to in process since that very day and ave been wondering whether to prompt on the progress as am to apply for SA SS and the deadline is almost here, it worries me a lot.


----------



## arntoh

nana046 said:


> Arntoh,
> 
> you are right, updated Registered Post No today (04/18) and also received email from ACS. I hope it could be +ve.
> 
> update you once i have received the letter..


@nana046, congrats and trust me I believe it's positive looking at the trend on most if not all forums ave been to, I hope to join you soon, they sent me a mail advising that am more suited for 263111 more than the system analyst which I acknowledged and gave a go ahead on the same day march 24, now it's been back to in process since that very day and ave been wondering whether to prompt on the progress as am to apply for SA SS and the deadline is almost here, it worries me a lot.


----------



## HelloMaggie

Shweta said:


> HelloMaggie,thanks for sharing timelines.Hope your hubby would get result in near future


Thanks! Shweta...hopefully we could get positive result...We wish you too.


----------



## dungargon

Hi all

I hope someone can advise me; I'm wondering if ACS will let me know when they have received my paper documents? I know that they will leave my file "On hold" until they have received them.

I applied online 2 weeks ago with scanned docs attached and payment by credit card. I received my acknowledgement email straight way, and my application status went to "In process" after a day or two, which was before they could possibly have received the paper documents.

Thanks for your help


----------



## HelloMaggie

dungargon said:


> Hi all
> 
> I hope someone can advise me; I'm wondering if ACS will let me know when they have received my paper documents? I know that they will leave my file "On hold" until they have received them.
> 
> I applied online 2 weeks ago with scanned docs attached and payment by credit card. I received my acknowledgement email straight way, and my application status went to "In process" after a day or two, which was before they could possibly have received the paper documents.
> 
> Thanks for your help


With the people rushing to assessed there skills by ACS, beating July 1 before the new SOL take effect, i think ACS could not update there website status normally. With your application is in process status, it is right to think that they have received your paper documents but could not let you know due to load of applications they receive from time to time.


----------



## Shweta

dungargon said:


> Hi all
> 
> I hope someone can advise me; I'm wondering if ACS will let me know when they have received my paper documents? I know that they will leave my file "On hold" until they have received them.
> 
> I applied online 2 weeks ago with scanned docs attached and payment by credit card. I received my acknowledgement email straight way, and my application status went to "In process" after a day or two, which was before they could possibly have received the paper documents.
> 
> Thanks for your help


Hi dungargon, how many Acs has taken days to cut payment for fees from ur credit card..I have applied on 9th March but still fees is not collected from my credit card..


----------



## dungargon

HelloMaggie said:


> With the people rushing to assessed there skills by ACS, beating July 1 before the new SOL take effect, i think ACS could not update there website status normally. With your application is in process status, it is right to think that they have received your paper documents but could not let you know due to load of applications they receive from time to time.


@HelloMaggie, thank you, I hadn't thought of how busy they would be... Is there a new SOL from July or just the new points test? I will be ok on the points - but only if my profession is still on SOL!!!

@Swetha, I don't know exactly when they took it - I saw on here today that some people haven't had their funds taken yet so I checked and mine was taken sometime before 13th April - I applied on 4th. I thought they took the funds straight away - did you apply online?


----------



## Shweta

dungargon said:


> @HelloMaggie, thank you, I hadn't thought of how busy they would be... Is there a new SOL from July or just the new points test? I will be ok on the points - but only if my profession is still on SOL!!!
> 
> @Swetha, I don't know exactly when they took it - I saw on here today that some people haven't had their funds taken yet so I checked and mine was taken sometime before 13th April - I applied on 4th. I thought they took the funds straight away - did you apply online?


Hi dungargon, No I have applied through MARA agent.


----------



## armandra

Hi ACS-PASA-aspirants, 

I applied online on April 13th, and my credit card was charged the moment I hit the submit button (received a SMS from my Bank saying amount debited). I couriered the docs on 15th.

armandra!


----------



## dungargon

armandra said:


> Hi ACS-PASA-aspirants,
> 
> I applied online on April 13th, and my credit card was charged the moment I hit the submit button (received a SMS from my Bank saying amount debited). I couriered the docs on 15th.
> 
> armandra!


@armandra, Good luck!  Is your status "In process" yet?

@shweta, I don't know how it works with agents, but sounds like a long time for them to wait to take your money. Is it possible the CC details were copied down wrong?


----------



## Shweta

dungargon said:


> @armandra, Good luck!  Is your status "In process" yet?
> 
> @shweta, I don't know how it works with agents, but sounds like a long time for them to wait to take your money. Is it possible the CC details were copied down wrong?


Hi dungargon, no CC details all are correct. lets see what would happen.. hope for the best before 20th June my result would come positive


----------



## armandra

dungargon said:


> @armandra, Good luck!  Is your status "In process" yet?
> 
> @shweta, I don't know how it works with agents, but sounds like a long time for them to wait to take your money. Is it possible the CC details were copied down wrong?


dungargon,

Yep, my status changed to "In Process" the next day. 

Good luck to you too!!! 


armandra!


----------



## nana046

Shweta said:


> Hi dungargon, how many Acs has taken days to cut payment for fees from ur credit card..I have applied on 9th March but still fees is not collected from my credit card..


Shweta,

FYI,

Application Post Date: 01/11/2011
Documents Delivered Dated: 01/14/2011
Email Acknowledgment Date: 01/17/2011
CC Charged: 01/17/2011
In Process: 01/17/2011
With assessor: 04/11/2011
Registered Post No: 04/18/2011


----------



## HelloMaggie

dungargon said:


> @HelloMaggie, thank you, I hadn't thought of how busy they would be... Is there a new SOL from July or just the new points test? I will be ok on the points - but only if my profession is still on SOL!!!
> 
> @Swetha, I don't know exactly when they took it - I saw on here today that some people haven't had their funds taken yet so I checked and mine was taken sometime before 13th April - I applied on 4th. I thought they took the funds straight away - did you apply online?


Hi! dungargon, i would like to correct my post, people are trying to beat just new point test..but i dont know about the new SOL to release..apologise, please..


----------



## OllySyd

Congrats nana:clap2:[

Who was your case officer and also what was the ANZSCO that you applied against

QUOTE=nana046;501804]Shweta,

FYI,

Application Post Date: 01/11/2011
Documents Delivered Dated: 01/14/2011
Email Acknowledgment Date: 01/17/2011
CC Charged: 01/17/2011
In Process: 01/17/2011
With assessor: 04/11/2011
Registered Post No: 04/18/2011[/QUOTE]


----------



## nana046

OllySyd said:


> Congrats nana:clap2:[
> 
> Who was your case officer and also what was the ANZSCO that you applied against
> 
> QUOTE=nana046;501804]Shweta,
> 
> FYI,
> 
> Application Post Date: 01/11/2011
> Documents Delivered Dated: 01/14/2011
> Email Acknowledgment Date: 01/17/2011
> CC Charged: 01/17/2011
> In Process: 01/17/2011
> With assessor: 04/11/2011
> Registered Post No: 04/18/2011


[/QUOTE]

261313 (Software Engineer) and CO - Inge Kusumawati


----------



## arntoh

261313 (Software Engineer) and CO - Inge Kusumawati[/QUOTE]
@nana, my CO was Inge Kusumawati too then after being asked to swap to 263111 instead of system analyst, it changed to Henny chanda who has gone quite with my status in-progress now for 3weeks, i wonder when al get my assessment result, to me Inge was much reliable and fast. whats ur next target SS or 175!!!!


----------



## nana046

arntoh, apply 175..


----------



## Chan

Hi everyone.,

I am new to this forum and I like to share my ACS timeline here. 

Submitted online application - 1 March 2011
Document delivered - 2 March 2011 
Acknowledge Email - 8 March 2011 
In Process - 8 March 2011 
With assessor - awaiting 
Registered Post - awaiting 
Managed by - Jenifer Lewis 


I like to hear if you have your case with Jenifer Lewis. Anyone knows if she is quick and positive? Shall I contact my CO regarding with my application? I feel that it is still early to contact her as the ACS timeline is at least twelve weeks. It is better to wait till the mid of May. Any idea? 

My current visa will be expired in June. So., I am planning to applied for 885 visa at the end of May. I hope to get my skill assessment in time. 

Please feel free to advise me. 

Many thanks,

Chan


----------



## HelloMaggie

Hi! fellow forumers,

Anyone here whose skills assessment being handled by Henny Chandra got the result, us was in process status since Feb. 16, now more than 2 weeks to complete their 12 weeks timeline for assessment.


----------



## nana046

Hi,

Status:
Application Post Date: 01/11/2011
Documents Delivered Dated: 01/14/2011
Email Acknowledgment Date: 01/17/2011
CC Charged: 01/17/2011
In Process: 01/17/2011
With assessor: 04/11/2011
Registered Post No: 04/18/2011
Case FiCase finalised: 04/19/2011
Received Mail: 04/22/2011(+ve)

thank you all.


----------



## armandra

nana046 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Status:
> Application Post Date: 01/11/2011
> Documents Delivered Dated: 01/14/2011
> Email Acknowledgment Date: 01/17/2011
> CC Charged: 01/17/2011
> In Process: 01/17/2011
> With assessor: 04/11/2011
> Registered Post No: 04/18/2011
> Case FiCase finalised: 04/19/2011
> Received Mail: 04/22/2011(+ve)
> 
> thank you all.


Congrats!!! :clap2:


armandra!


----------



## HelloMaggie

armandra said:


> Congrats!!! :clap2:
> 
> 
> armandra!


Cheers!!


----------



## shakil.ahmed

Application Post Date: 12/20/2010
Documents Delivered Dated: 01/09/2011
Email Acknowledgment Date: 01/11/2011
CC Charged: 01/17/2011
In Process: 01/17/2011
With assessor:
Registered Post No:

Case officer name: Inge Kusumawati

Should I need to send any email or wait...


----------



## HelloMaggie

shakil.ahmed said:


> Application Post Date: 12/20/2010
> Documents Delivered Dated: 01/09/2011
> Email Acknowledgment Date: 01/11/2011
> CC Charged: 01/17/2011
> In Process: 01/17/2011
> With assessor:
> Registered Post No:
> 
> Case officer name: Inge Kusumawati
> 
> Should I need to send any email or wait...


I suggest you should email ACS just to remind them that the estimated timeline of the entire processing was overdue for them to finish the processing if its not done yet and release the result. Perhaps the result was already sent by post and you are not advised yet also you have to consider the Easter and Anzac Day celebration thats maybe the reason. According to their website they will resume office hours on April 27, that will be on Wednesday.


----------



## wizkid0319

*my ACS*

Application Post Date: 01/02/2011
Documents Delivered Dated: 05/02/2011
Email Acknowledgment Date: 01/02/2011
CC Charged: 01/02/2011
In Process: 11/02/2011
With assessor: 18/04/2011
Registered Post No: 18/04/2011

case finalized : 25/04/2011


----------



## armandra

wizkid0319 said:


> Application Post Date: 01/02/2011
> Documents Delivered Dated: 05/02/2011
> Email Acknowledgment Date: 01/02/2011
> CC Charged: 01/02/2011
> In Process: 11/02/2011
> With assessor: 18/04/2011
> Registered Post No: 18/04/2011
> 
> case finalized : 25/04/2011


Congrats mate!! :clap2: That was quick!!!


armandra!


----------



## wizkid0319

tnx dude.... but these days there are no state sponsorships available for developer programmer.. do u hv any idea when they'll release new sponsorships?



armandra said:


> Congrats mate!! :clap2: That was quick!!!
> 
> 
> armandra!


----------



## armandra

wizkid0319 said:


> tnx dude.... but these days there are no state sponsorships available for developer programmer.. do u hv any idea when they'll release new sponsorships?


Guess, after July 1st wherein the financial year 2011-12 starts. Here's the source:

"*The occupations sponsored by NSW may be subject to change during the year depending on application rates and changes in the employment market.

A new State Migration Plan is expected to apply from 1 July 2011.*"

State Migration Plan - Industry & Investment NSW: Business in NSW

armandra!


----------



## armandra

wizkid0319 said:


> tnx dude.... but these days there are no state sponsorships available for developer programmer.. do u hv any idea when they'll release new sponsorships?


BTW, who was your assessor at ACS??


armandra!


----------



## wizkid0319

Rachal Underhill



armandra said:


> BTW, who was your assessor at ACS??
> 
> 
> armandra!


----------



## armandra

wizkid0319 said:


> Rachal Underhill


Thanks for that reply. She sure is an awesome assessor as far as I've seen on the forum 


armandra!


----------



## adeelijaz49

There are state sponsorships available for developer programmer in Australian Central Territory ACT.


----------



## wizkid0319

tnx for the reply mate... ill check.. if this is true u r a life saver.... 



adeelijaz49 said:


> There are state sponsorships available for developer programmer in Australian Central Territory ACT.


----------



## adeelijaz49

wizkid0319 said:


> tnx for the reply mate... ill check.. if this is true u r a life saver....


i would suggest u to directly apply 175 rather than running for state sponsorship. I am also in developer programmer category


----------



## wizkid0319

okey... the thing is my IELTS result is 8.5 7.5 6.5 6.5..... so i have to do again and get 7 in each to go for 175. 
ny ways im doing it again on the 7th... fingers crossed




adeelijaz49 said:


> i would suggest u to directly apply 175 rather than running for state sponsorship. I am also in developer programmer category


----------



## HelloMaggie

adeelijaz49 said:


> There are state sponsorships available for developer programmer in Australian Central Territory ACT.


Another state which has developer programmer available job on their list is Tasmania.


----------



## wizkid0319

tnx mag..... im trying for 175...... looked for a SS as a backup plan if i miss IELTS 7 again .. ;-)




HelloMaggie said:


> Another state which has developer programmer available job on their list is Tasmania.


----------



## adeelijaz49

wizkid0319 said:


> okey... the thing is my IELTS result is 8.5 7.5 6.5 6.5..... so i have to do again and get 7 in each to go for 175.
> ny ways im doing it again on the 7th... fingers crossed


my friend then i m not a life saver for u, as ACT needs 7 in each band of IELTS to give state sponsorship. 

I appeared in IELTS twice to get all 7's. 

first time it was R 6.5 , W 7 , S 7 , L 8

second time it came R 8 , W 7 , S 7 , L 7.5 (and i applied for 175 directly)


----------



## wizkid0319

yeah im trying again on 7th... will keep ya updated mate... tnx alot and good luck



adeelijaz49 said:


> my friend then i m not a life saver for u, as ACT needs 7 in each band of IELTS to give state sponsorship.
> 
> I appeared in IELTS twice to get all 7's.
> 
> first time it was R 6.5 , W 7 , S 7 , L 8
> 
> second time it came R 8 , W 7 , S 7 , L 7.5 (and i applied for 175 directly)


----------



## HelloMaggie

wizkid0319 said:


> yeah im trying again on 7th... will keep ya updated mate... tnx alot and good luck


You may compare between states that your nominated job was being offered, 
what best suits your consideration and you may see also the possibility of category 175 of which one gives you the best options.


----------



## armandra

Hey my app is with ACS atm. Can you guys check with these two distinct status checking pages and let us know what you see:

https://www.acs.org.au/skillsapp/index.cfm



> My Status:
> 
> Given Name	xxxxxx
> Date Received	13-April-2011
> Event Type	PASA
> Status	In process
> Managed By	HC
> Registered Post No



https://www.acs.org.au/memapp/index.asp



> My Status:
> 
> Given Name	xxxxx
> Date Received	13-April-2011
> Event Type	General (PASA)
> Status	Allocated
> Managed By	HC
> Grade	Applicant



armandra!


----------



## ronz17

Good day to All,

need some Enlightenment from the other members of this group. 

my app is with ACS from 18 April 2011 and since then no changes in status, i understand that ACS office was closed for the Easter break from 21st April till 27th April. 

i am just a bit nervous that our migration agent might have missed anything
and this status (To be allocated) might take forever 

Given Name	xxx
Date Received	18-April-2011
Event Type	PASA
Status To be allocated
Managed By	HC
Registered Post No	

any suggestions are appreciated 
good luck to all! have a great day!


----------



## adeelijaz49

ronz17 said:


> Good day to All,
> 
> need some Enlightenment from the other members of this group.
> 
> my app is with ACS from 18 April 2011 and since then no changes in status, i understand that ACS office was closed for the Easter break from 21st April till 27th April.
> 
> i am just a bit nervous that our migration agent might have missed anything
> and this status (To be allocated) might take forever
> 
> Given Name	xxx
> Date Received	18-April-2011
> Event Type	PASA
> Status To be allocated
> Managed By	HC
> Registered Post No
> 
> any suggestions are appreciated
> good luck to all! have a great day!




Relax bro,

you have submitted your ACS assessment just 10 days back. 

To be allocated means, that either you have not sent your documents by courier/post to them up till now or if you have done that, ACS has not received it.

As soon as they get your certified physical documents, you status changes to "In Process".

And ACS takes 3 months for processing , and as far as my knowledge goes, your case has not even started yet. If you read on ACS website, the case is only started when the application is complete and the application is complete when ACS receives a physical set of your certified documents.


----------



## Shweta

adeelijaz49 said:


> my friend then i m not a life saver for u, as ACT needs 7 in each band of IELTS to give state sponsorship.
> 
> I appeared in IELTS twice to get all 7's.
> 
> first time it was R 6.5 , W 7 , S 7 , L 8
> 
> second time it came R 8 , W 7 , S 7 , L 7.5 (and i applied for 175 directly)


Hi..congras for 7 band..Can you send IELTS material and any advice for getting 7 band? thanks


----------



## ronz17

adeelijaz49 said:


> Relax bro,
> 
> you have submitted your ACS assessment just 10 days back.
> 
> To be allocated means, that either you have not sent your documents by courier/post to them up till now or if you have done that, ACS has not received it.
> 
> As soon as they get your certified physical documents, you status changes to "In Process".
> 
> And ACS takes 3 months for processing , and as far as my knowledge goes, your case has not even started yet. If you read on ACS website, the case is only started when the application is complete and the application is complete when ACS receives a physical set of your certified documents.



Thanks Brother.... its now "In Process" - This forum is a lucky charm to me...


----------



## nasif

Hello Everyone 

My Status is as below ::

acs.org.au/skillsapp/index.cfm

My Status:
Given Name	XXX
Date Received	14-February-2011
Event Type	PASA
Status	In process
Managed By	Henny Chandra
Registered Post No	

acs.org.au/memapp/index.asp

My Status:
Given Name	xxxxx
Date Received	14-February-2011
Event Type	General (PASA)
Status	
Managed By	Henny Chandra
Grade	Applicant



Can someone tell me why the status field in the 2nd link is showing blank?? what does it mean?

Thanks
Nasif


----------



## adeelijaz49

Shweta said:


> Hi..congras for 7 band..Can you send IELTS material and any advice for getting 7 band? thanks


hello shweta, 

Well i will tell u how i did it.
b
I am a software developer so most of the times i am listening songs in office during my work.

for IELTS, i use to solve online listening tests from different sites (during my office hours ). i also hear Al Jazeera english radio in my car, BBC online at my office and Australian TV series to understand english in different accents. 

for writing i use to go home and used stop watch and wrote of general topics

for reading i used to come to the office early and read online news papers and tried to make my reading faster and increasing my understanding power at the same time.

for speaking, i talked to my wife all the time. 

i continued this for 20 days and got the result


----------



## HelloMaggie

nasif said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> My Status is as below ::
> 
> acs.org.au/skillsapp/index.cfm
> 
> My Status:
> Given Name	XXX
> Date Received	14-February-2011
> Event Type	PASA
> Status	In process
> Managed By	Henny Chandra
> Registered Post No
> 
> acs.org.au/memapp/index.asp
> 
> My Status:
> Given Name	xxxxx
> Date Received	14-February-2011
> Event Type	General (PASA)
> Status
> Managed By	Henny Chandra
> Grade	Applicant
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me why the status field in the 2nd link is showing blank?? what does it mean?
> 
> Thanks
> Nasif


Hi nasif,

We have the same exact look of link 1 and 2 and the same person who managed our papers except that ACS have received our papers late of 2 days than yours. I took the courage to email Henny C. because i am still hanging in the air about the update of my papers, i reminded him that it is more than 2 weeks to go before ACS given timeline would be due. Told them as well about feeling of getting nervous about whether how it goes my assessment was(whether positive or negative) result. 

Have just checked my inbox right a few minutes ago, i was surprised to know Henny C. took time to reply my email. He/she replied back it goes like this...Dear Mr. xxxxx, The file is still with the assessor now, I will let you know if i receive any information about your case from the assessor.

I hope you got the same idea of how your skills assessment going and make you lessen your fear about the result of your skills assessment.


----------



## armandra

HelloMaggie said:


> Hi nasif,
> 
> We have the same exact look of link 1 and 2 and the same person who managed our papers except that ACS have received our papers late of 2 days than yours. I took the courage to email Henny C. because i am still hanging in the air about the update of my papers, i reminded him that it is more than 2 weeks to go before ACS given timeline would be due. Told them as well about feeling of getting nervous about whether how it goes my assessment was(whether positive or negative) result.
> 
> Have just checked my inbox right a few minutes ago, i was surprised to know Henny C. took time to reply my email. He/she replied back it goes like this...Dear Mr. xxxxx, The file is still with the assessor now, I will let you know if i receive any information about your case from the assessor.
> 
> I hope you got the same idea of how your skills assessment going and make you lessen your fear about the result of your skills assessment.



FYI, it's a SHE! 


armandra!


----------



## nasif

HelloMaggie said:


> Hi nasif,
> 
> We have the same exact look of link 1 and 2 and the same person who managed our papers except that ACS have received our papers late of 2 days than yours. I took the courage to email Henny C. because i am still hanging in the air about the update of my papers, i reminded him that it is more than 2 weeks to go before ACS given timeline would be due. Told them as well about feeling of getting nervous about whether how it goes my assessment was(whether positive or negative) result.
> 
> Have just checked my inbox right a few minutes ago, i was surprised to know Henny C. took time to reply my email. He/she replied back it goes like this...Dear Mr. xxxxx, The file is still with the assessor now, I will let you know if i receive any information about your case from the assessor.
> 
> I hope you got the same idea of how your skills assessment going and make you lessen your fear about the result of your skills assessment.


Thanx a lot....

I was quite confused regarding the status. Now I guess I have to wait for the due date to complete all the formalities. 

Hoping for the best


----------



## mr_var

*Awaiting Documents - Change in Nomination*

Hi All,

So For me its been a long time. My documents were received on 11th Feb.

I got a mail from Rhiannon Burkett on 23rd March that my application was not suitable for ICT Business Analyst and I should nominate ANZSCO 261311, I replied on the same date by email.

The status of the application remained Awaiting Documents

I kept waiting till 7th April then I wrote a mail to ACS, they forwarded the mail to Rhiannon to which she replied on 8th April :
"Hi,

Thank you for your email, we will proceed based on your confirmation that you wished to be assessed for 261311

Yours Sincerely

Miss Rhiannon Burkett"

The status remained the same Awaiting Documents. I kept waiting till yesterday and again mailed Miss Rhiannon if she needs any document.

On the website https://www.acs.org.au/memapp/mas.asp
I see the status as Awaiting endorsement

On the website https://www.acs.org.au/skillsapp/dsp_skillsappstatus.cfm
I see the status as Awaiting Documents

Please advice what shall I do

Thanks


----------



## adeelijaz49

mr_var,

i suggest you to call ACS on phone and talk to them. Probably they might need a written and certified statement by you , that you are ready to change your job title for assessment.


----------



## HelloMaggie

armandra said:


> FYI, it's a SHE!
> 
> 
> armandra!


Oh! i did not know that person is a girl...you know names sometimes applied to a boy.


----------



## armandra

HelloMaggie said:


> Oh! i did not know that person is a girl...you know names sometimes applied to a boy.


AFAIK, ACS employs only girls (dunno if it's official policy or something)! So, by default all the names you come across are of girls!! 

armandra!


----------



## HelloMaggie

armandra said:


> AFAIK, ACS employs only girls (dunno if it's official policy or something)! So, by default all the names you come across are of girls!!
> 
> armandra!


AFAIK!? sorry do not that term?! :confused2:


----------



## armandra

HelloMaggie said:


> AFAIK!? sorry do not that term?! :confused2:


AFAIK = As Far As I Know 


armandra!


----------



## HelloMaggie

armandra said:


> AFAIK = As Far As I Know
> 
> 
> armandra!


Oh i see, i thought you were speaking a term in your local togue, sorry...


----------



## foha2012

armandra said:


> AFAIK, ACS employs only girls (dunno if it's official policy or something)! So, by default all the names you come across are of girls!!
> 
> armandra!


LOL!

Not so entirely.. Mine was done by a gentleman.

Cheers,

TAA


----------



## SUNIL MAHESHI

Hi All,
I am new to this forum, I applied for ACS Assessment for 'Systems Analyst', on 09-03-2011 under RPL category through an immigration agent based at Sydney, but recently ACS told me provide further some comprehensive details regarding Section 2 & 3 of RPL application for.
To put in ACS words---------You need to describe in great details each areas of knowledge against your work experience to display how and where you have gained the knowledge as per your claim."-----------Could somebody guide me further on that please.
Thanks


----------



## HelloMaggie

Hi All!

Had you logged in few minutes ago to check status of your application? i did only to find out the same ACS screen without any updates of the same status or any development of my skills assessment. Is this indication that our application had been finalized? for information of all... our application papers became in process dated Feb 16, 2011 so timeline will due on May 16. I hope my common sense is positive with what i felt about. Did you know anyone who encountered the same situation?:confused2:


----------



## armandra

HelloMaggie said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Had you logged in few minutes ago to check status of your application? i did only to find out the same ACS screen without any updates of the same status or any development of my skills assessment. Is this indication that our application had been finalized? for information of all... our application papers became in process dated Feb 16, 2011 so timeline will due on May 16. I hope my common sense is positive with what i felt about. Did you know anyone who encountered the same situation?:confused2:


It's the same for everyone. Guess the website is under maintenance or something. The other status checking page is working though.

https://www.acs.org.au/memapp/index.asp


armandra!


----------



## HelloMaggie

armandra said:


> It's the same for everyone. Guess the website is under maintenance or something. The other status checking page is working though.
> 
> https://www.acs.org.au/memapp/index.asp
> 
> 
> armandra!


Ah okey, the ACS inquiry status is just under maintenance, etc... thats why. Could not explain the feeling of receiving our ACS application result. By the way, it will come out whether we like it or not, anyway if not, getting tired of waiting patiently, will follow up the person who managed if processing will become overdue.


----------



## HelloMaggie

armandra said:


> It's the same for everyone. Guess the website is under maintenance or something. The other status checking page is working though.
> 
> https://www.acs.org.au/memapp/index.asp
> 
> 
> armandra!


By the way, have you tried the link below? lets see what will happen, any ACS website update or any changes to your application, basically did the screen give results?

https://www.acs.org.au/index.cfm?ac...85d8b80c1-C692C8DC-215E-2DF6-C606C6FCD7688D0A


----------



## agha

HelloMaggie

It wonder to see without an status! So finally where is your case now? Did you contact to ACS.

Today I logged in my account and found same.

Awaiting to hear..


----------



## HelloMaggie

agha said:


> HelloMaggie
> 
> It wonder to see without an status! So finally where is your case now? Did you contact to ACS.
> 
> Today I logged in my account and found same.
> 
> Awaiting to hear..


So ACS website is really undergoing maintenance, i am just wondering and have to double check the website i am currently inquiring the status of our application so i may have conclusion why it gives me the same screen whenever i enter my password. Please note that the link given by armandra is different from the link i am inquiring thats why i am having little bit of confusion. With Armandra link my application has NO status but with details of application while with the link i use to inquire when i entered my password it shows or gives the same screen as before i entered with empty enquiry bar.


----------



## HelloMaggie

agha said:


> HelloMaggie
> 
> It wonder to see without an status! So finally where is your case now? Did you contact to ACS.
> 
> Today I logged in my account and found same.
> 
> Awaiting to hear..


I would like to make additional comment- Had emailed ACS few days ago, i was advised them that our application is with assessor already but no particular date- the person who managed gave us. She told us will inform us if there was any information regarding our application coming from the assessor, if theres any, but on the Application Status update website my application was in process since Feb. 16. You see, looks like they failed to update status as per currently.

My ACS link below

https://www.acs.org.au/index.cfm?action=load&temID=skillsapplogin

...when i entered my application and password looks like below...

Application no.________________

Password ________________

With Armandra link


----------



## OllySyd

*Unable to see ACS Status*



HelloMaggie said:


> I would like to make additional comment- Had emailed ACS few days ago, i was advised them that our application is with assessor already but no particular date- the person who managed gave us. She told us will inform us if there was any information regarding our application coming from the assessor, if theres any, but on the Application Status update website my application was in process since Feb. 16. You see, looks like they failed to update status as per currently.
> 
> My ACS link below
> 
> https://www.acs.org.au/index.cfm?action=load&temID=skillsapplogin
> 
> ...when i entered my application and password looks like below...
> 
> Application no.________________
> 
> Password ________________
> 
> With Armandra link


I am unable to see ACS status. One link does not get me anywhere (same page is being displayed) and the other link gives me a blank status. Definitely think something is amiss there with their servers. Probably loads of people applying / accessing information. 

Anyway I guess they are using the full 12 weeks if not more to give us the result. 

Best wishes HelloMaggie and others in a similar boat for a positive assessment


----------



## agha

Thanks HelloMaggie and other members replied.

I don't think so that the ACS website is under maintenance or having access problem due to overloaded. After login all info coming fine except missing status. I think there is status problem in ACS server database. Anyway, we have to wait or contact to ACS for the reason of not showing status.


----------



## HelloMaggie

OllySyd said:


> I am unable to see ACS status. One link does not get me anywhere (same page is being displayed) and the other link gives me a blank status. Definitely think something is amiss there with their servers. Probably loads of people applying / accessing information.
> 
> Anyway I guess they are using the full 12 weeks if not more to give us the result.
> 
> Best wishes HelloMaggie and others in a similar boat for a positive
> assessment



Sigh...i was relieved, thanks Ollysyd!


----------



## OllySyd

HelloMaggie said:


> Sigh...i was relieved, thanks Ollysyd!


HelloMaggie.....is the status check a problem with all or only with those whose case is managed by HennyC 

Some one in this forum in the past was mentioning that contacting them within the 12 weeks could delay the process even further....is it true? 

That notion is preventing me from sending mails to HennyC...

Wish she replies soon.. I desperately want to apply in the old rules (before july 2011). With the new points giving more weights to a 8 in all bands for ielts ....i might not qualify.....I made an 8 only in the listening and reading sections...fared only a 7 in writing and speaking.....


----------



## HelloMaggie

OllySyd said:


> HelloMaggie.....is the status check a problem with all or only with those whose case is managed by HennyC
> 
> Some one in this forum in the past was mentioning that contacting them within the 12 weeks could delay the process even further....is it true?
> 
> That notion is preventing me from sending mails to HennyC...
> 
> Wish she replies soon.. I desperately want to apply in the old rules (before july 2011). With the new points giving more weights to a 8 in all bands for ielts ....i might not qualify.....I made an 8 only in the listening and reading sections...fared only a 7 in writing and speaking.....


Thats what ACS suggest-not to contact them while application is with the assessor but i tried hoping to get an answer and due to friends advised or i may call it a pressure on our side i did and got replied by Henny C.-person who handles my husbands papers. I think it may cause further delay if the assessor himself would bother to reply us. ACS just want some time to release a decision/result to an applicant without anyones interruption or ACS did not want to bother not really important email for them. My email to them was replied and it was a mistake or against their rule, hmm, i just really do not know whats their reason are or maybe Henny took time to reply while having a coffee break thats why their rule was also broken, ha ha ha

If you did not get any reply to your current email to Henny C. try sending when your timeline's due, maybe few days after.

Those who thought were having problems dealing with high(8.0) band scores in the IELTS could not afford to let new point test comes(july1) before they apply, My husband-he was the principal applicant and i was the one bringing to him any update about everything i could pick regarding about migrating. He would also had a problem with that because of some factors at hand. He will take the test after the result of ACS was released hopefully on or after timelines would be due. We are not getting easy of waiting with ACS results we are also bother whether to get positive and how to get high scores in IELTS.


----------



## arntoh

nana046 said:


> Arntoh,
> 
> you are right, updated Registered Post No today (04/18) and also received email from ACS. I hope it could be +ve.
> 
> update you once i have received the letter..


Finally just got Registered Post No and mail from ACS, it's been an anxious wait, I hope and do believe it's +ve. nana046 am joining your boat soon.:tongue1:


----------



## OllySyd

HelloMaggie said:


> By the way, have you tried the link below? lets see what will happen, any ACS website update or any changes to your application, basically did the screen give results?
> 
> https://www.acs.org.au/index.cfm?ac...85d8b80c1-C692C8DC-215E-2DF6-C606C6FCD7688D0A


Hey HelloMaggie, This link seems to be working now. Though no change in status for me ...unfortunately....it is still in "in process"


----------



## arntoh

I am lucky it came up with registered post no. I just hope it's +ve.:tongue1:


----------



## dungargon

The new ACS website seems to have a handy flowchart of the process;










Unfortunately, it's not that clear where I am on that process? Is there an email for each stage? If so then I'm only on number 2 

dungargon


----------



## armandra

dungargon said:


> The new ACS website seems to have a handy flowchart of the process;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, it's not that clear where I am on that process? Is there an email for each stage? If so then I'm only on number 2
> 
> dungargon


There is no such thing as an email for each stage. Here's what you'll see in the status page corresponding to each of the steps in the picture:

Stage 1: To Be Allocated (email saying online app received with reference #)
Stage 2: In Process (email saying docs received)
Stage 3: In Process
Stage 4: With Assessor 
Stage 5: Case finalised with registered post # (email with the registered post #)

armandra!


----------



## Bang_Mel

Hi all,

I received positive result from ACS as on yesterday. Dates goes as given below.


21-Jan-2011: application lodged
24-Mar-2011:asked for more documents
1-Apr-2011: document submitted.
5-May-2011: received e-mail with registered post details
9-May-2011: received positive result.

Next target PR application before July


----------



## agha

Bang_Mel said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I received positive result from ACS as on yesterday. Dates goes as given below.
> 
> 
> 21-Jan-2011: application lodged
> 24-Mar-2011:asked for more documents
> 1-Apr-2011: document submitted.
> 5-May-2011: received e-mail with registered post details
> 9-May-2011: received positive result.
> 
> Next target PR application before July



Many many congratulations!! and wish you good luck for further process...

Have a you previously applied for state sponsorship?


----------



## Bang_Mel

No agha... I missed that as Vic closed application with couple of days notice...... I have to go with P3 application only.....


----------



## agha

Well that's not bad even... Hope everything shall be in your favor... 

Any idea about processing time of P2 or P3?


----------



## Bang_Mel

Agha, as far as my knowledge goes P2 generally takes 3 to4 months. P3 I am bit confused as I need to go through other thread in this forum to understand the time lines.

However DIAC says 12 Months for P2 and 18 to 24 months for P3


----------



## agha

Hmmm P3 is really time taking period...

Here I like to suggest you go through Canberra state website and see if still opportunity is open for you to apply. You can submit application and in the mean time you should lodge application to immigration dpt; say after 3 or 4 months if you successfully sponsored by state your case can be changed from P3 to P2....


But it is important you must have at least 7 band in each for state sponsorship....


----------



## armandra

*Update on ACS status page*

Oh my, the status page no longer displays the complete name of the CO 



> Given Name	xxxxx
> Date Received	19-April-2011
> Event Type	PASA
> Status In process
> Managed By	Henny
> Registered Post No



May be ACS doesn't want people bugging the COs 


armandra!


----------



## Beertjie

I have recently submitted my ACS application (7 April 2011) I am like many trying to get a positive outcome before the visa changes.

After speaking to ACS, I am not putting much hope on my application going through before July. They have been swamped with applications all hoping to get in before the changes. Applications now taking 12 weeks and longer!!! 
I feel so angry at myself for not getting all this stuff sorted sooner 

Not going to be easy to get in after July but I won't give up! Now how am I going to make up that extra 5 points?


----------



## armandra

Beertjie said:


> I have recently submitted my ACS application (7 April 2011) I am like many trying to get a positive outcome before the visa changes.
> 
> After speaking to ACS, I am not putting much hope on my application going through before July. They have been swamped with applications all hoping to get in before the changes. Applications now taking 12 weeks and longer!!!
> I feel so angry at myself for not getting all this stuff sorted sooner
> 
> Not going to be easy to get in after July but I won't give up! Now how am I going to make up that extra 5 points?


What do you mean after speaking to ACS? Did you call the website listed number?? And what did you ask???


armandra!


----------



## reza_pvb

has your status updated? I don't why my status is inprocess in whole of past 14 days  ( I appealed and send a futher job reference )


----------



## lovemelb

Hi All,

I applied for Analyst Programmer on Mar 1st and status is in In-Progress. Now I want to change it to Software Engineer, as my role matches this criteria. If I send an email to ACS and request for change of ASCO code, would the process starts again and takes 3months? If so, then I would not meet the dead line under the old points. Please suggest anyone, the reason I wanted to change from Analyst Programmer to Software Engineer is, I see this category in most of the State Migration Plans.

Thanks


----------



## aarkay

reza_pvb said:


> has your status updated? I don't why my status is inprocess in whole of past 14 days  ( I appealed and send a futher job reference )


It does take some time, my status is in progress since Mar-16. As per ACS guidlines one has to wait for 12 weeks before mailing.


----------



## HelloMaggie

arntoh said:


> Finally just got Registered Post No and mail from ACS, it's been an anxious wait, I hope and do believe it's +ve. nana046 am joining your boat soon.:tongue1:


I hope its worth the wait for you...GOODLUCK!!!:clap2: what will be your next move?


----------



## arntoh

I will only tell whether it was worth the wait once I get the results on my mailbox. Al let you know once I have it.


----------



## aarkay

arntoh said:


> I will only tell whether it was worth the wait once I get the results on my mailbox. Al let you know once I have it.


great news..and best wishes for application process ahead...

what were your ACS filing timelines, when did u file, and what are the various dates of stage progression? Just curious to understand the timelines...


----------



## HelloMaggie

OllySyd said:


> Hey HelloMaggie, This link seems to be working now. Though no change in status for me ...unfortunately....it is still in "in process"


Had tried the link and yes it was restored now but the screen update was still in process...lets hope to receive further email from CO with the result and registered post.


----------



## arntoh

aarkay said:


> great news..and best wishes for application process ahead...
> 
> what were your ACS filing timelines, when did u file, and what are the various dates of stage progression? Just curious to understand the timelines...



My timelines have been as below:
07.Dec.2010 : ACS Online application lodged 
07.Dec.2010 : ACS Application Acknowledgment Email received; status "To Be Allocated" 
09.Dec.2010 : ACS Documents sent 
10.Jan.2011 : Application In-Process 
24.Mar.2011:Awaiting Docs(Advised and requested to confirm on a more suitable nomination code/acknowledged same day) 
09.May.2011: registered post and tracking number


----------



## msaqib

Hi Guys, Need help. Is there a way to re-order the decision letter from ACS? Due to a conflict with his agent, a friend of mine wants to pursue the diac application by himself but the agent refuses to give him the decision letter. Is there a way out? I shall be thankful if anyone could help.

Regards.


----------



## HelloMaggie

arntoh said:


> My timelines have been as below:
> 07.Dec.2010 : ACS Online application lodged
> 07.Dec.2010 : ACS Application Acknowledgment Email received; status "To Be Allocated"
> 09.Dec.2010 : ACS Documents sent
> 10.Jan.2011 : Application In-Process
> 24.Mar.2011:Awaiting Docs(Advised and requested to confirm on a more suitable nomination code/acknowledged same day)
> 09.May.2011: registered post and tracking number


ACS really took sometime to release your skills assessment result based on your timeline.


----------



## armandra

HelloMaggie said:


> ACS really took sometime to release your skills assessment result based on your timeline.


Yep. 

But you see whenever there ACS requests additional documentation or asks the applicant to change the nominated occupation, the app again goes back to the queue, which takes some time to get to the stage wherein it is sent to the assessor.

armandra!


----------



## arntoh

armandra said:


> Yep.
> 
> But you see whenever there ACS requests additional documentation or asks the applicant to change the nominated occupation, the app again goes back to the queue, which takes some time to get to the stage wherein it is sent to the assessor.
> 
> armandra!


@ armandra, You are right as that the exact thing that happened, it took them a month and about 6 days to get back and without updates, the next time was with the post no. I believe it went back to the queue despite replying the same day they sent me a mail, but checking at the speed of my CO, She equally is generally slow. I really wanted to go for SA SS but now missed it just because of this but its fine.


----------



## armandra

arntoh said:


> @ armandra, You are right as that the exact thing that happened, it took them a month and about 6 days to get back and without updates, the next time was with the post no. I believe it went back to the queue despite replying the same day they sent me a mail, but checking at the speed of my CO, She equally is generally slow. I really wanted to go for SA SS but now missed it just because of this but its fine.


Who was your CO again?

armandra!


----------



## lovemelb

lovemelb said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for Analyst Programmer on Mar 1st and status is in In-Progress. Now I want to change it to Software Engineer, as my role matches this criteria. If I send an email to ACS and request for change of ASCO code, would the process starts again and takes 3months? If so, then I would not meet the dead line under the old points. Please suggest anyone, the reason I wanted to change from Analyst Programmer to Software Engineer is, I see this category in most of the State Migration Plans.
> 
> Thanks


Can anybody reply to this?


----------



## armandra

lovemelb said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for Analyst Programmer on Mar 1st and status is in In-Progress. Now I want to change it to Software Engineer, as my role matches this criteria. If I send an email to ACS and request for change of ASCO code, would the process starts again and takes 3months? If so, then I would not meet the dead line under the old points. Please suggest anyone, the reason I wanted to change from Analyst Programmer to Software Engineer is, I see this category in most of the State Migration Plans.
> 
> Thanks


It's a tricky situation. I personally haven't come across any such situation wherein the applicant wanted to change the nominated occupation after the app has been lodged in.

But, this makes me think if you can actually do that and succeed, if at all.

Since you've already nominated Analyst Programmer (261311), I guess your employer references too would have been in line with the duties/responsibilities of what an Analyst Programmer does, looking at it from ACS' perspective. 

Now, if you want to change the nominated occupation to Software Engineer (261313), say in case ACS happens to accept the request and go on with the assessment, don't you think the employer references you sent in originally would prove that you aren't suitable for the occupation of Software Engineer and eventually, your case would be declined?

Moreover, I don't think ACS would accept new employer references at this stage in line with the new occupation i.e., Software Engineer because that would contradict the old ones and thus, the ingenuity of the references themselves would be questioned.

What say?


armandra!


----------



## lovemelb

armandra said:


> It's a tricky situation. I personally haven't come across any such situation wherein the applicant wanted to change the nominated occupation after the app has been lodged in.
> 
> But, this makes me think if you can actually do that and succeed, if at all.
> 
> Since you've already nominated Analyst Programmer (261311), I guess your employer references too would have been in line with the duties/responsibilities of what an Analyst Programmer does, looking at it from ACS' perspective.
> 
> Now, if you want to change the nominated occupation to Software Engineer (261313), say in case ACS happens to accept the request and go on with the assessment, don't you think the employer references you sent in originally would prove that you aren't suitable for the occupation of Software Engineer and eventually, your case would be declined?
> 
> Moreover, I don't think ACS would accept new employer references at this stage in line with the new occupation i.e., Software Engineer because that would contradict the old ones and thus, the ingenuity of the references themselves would be questioned.
> 
> What say?
> 
> 
> armandra!



Thanks for your quick reply Armandra. 

At first place, I have not done that much research on the skills assessment. I had an Analyst Programmer occupation assigned to me when I applied to ACS back in 2004, after finishing my 1yr masters degree(from Australian university). That made me to apply for the Analyst Programmer occupation again. 

In my employer reference letters the title and roles say I have Analyst Programmer experience. But, as I am from Java background I thought I would qualify for Software Engineer occupation. Where would it say what roles and responsibilities does an occupation hold?

Anyhow I wanted to sit quiet now and wait for the response to my application as Analyst Programmer.

Thanks


----------



## armandra

lovemelb said:


> Thanks for your quick reply Armandra.
> 
> At first place, I have not done that much research on the skills assessment. I had an Analyst Programmer occupation assigned to me when I applied to ACS back in 2004, after finishing my 1yr masters degree(from Australian university). That made me to apply for the Analyst Programmer occupation again.
> 
> In my employer reference letters the title and roles say I have Analyst Programmer experience. But, as I am from Java background I thought I would qualify for Software Engineer occupation. Where would it say what roles and responsibilities does an occupation hold?
> 
> Anyhow I wanted to sit quiet now and wait for the response to my application as Analyst Programmer.
> 
> Thanks


You can find the duties/responsibilities corresponding to each occupation here:

1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, 2006

As you can see, an Analyst Programmer is just a developer who is into programming with business/technical requirements analysis thrown in, whereas a Software Engineer is actually a Software Architect who designs software systems.

Good luck!!

armandra!


----------



## SUNIL MAHESHI

arntoh said:


> My timelines have been as below:
> 07.Dec.2010 : ACS Online application lodged
> 07.Dec.2010 : ACS Application Acknowledgment Email received; status "To Be Allocated"
> 09.Dec.2010 : ACS Documents sent
> 10.Jan.2011 : Application In-Process
> 24.Mar.2011:Awaiting Docs(Advised and requested to confirm on a more suitable nomination code/acknowledged same day)
> 09.May.2011: registered post and tracking number


Hi arntoh,
First of all thanks for getting the Assessment the way you wanted, secondly could you please guide me (about the additional documentation required part), I also has been asked by ACS for submitting the additional documents (Actually I applied through RPL), now they want me to submit Section-2 & 3 again cross referring them with the details of how I learnt the Key areas of Knowledge & from where I learnt them ?
Should I submit these documents afresh or just change them as per Systems Analsyt profile & job responsibilites.
ACS says that my responsibilities seems more suitable for Networking side.

Please comment how you proceeded in that case of yours.

Thanks


----------



## SUNIL MAHESHI

Bang_Mel said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I received positive result from ACS as on yesterday. Dates goes as given below.
> 
> 
> 21-Jan-2011: application lodged
> 24-Mar-2011:asked for more documents
> 1-Apr-2011: document submitted.
> 5-May-2011: received e-mail with registered post details
> 9-May-2011: received positive result.
> 
> Next target PR application before July


Hi Bang_mel,
First of all thanks for getting the Assessment the way you wanted, secondly could you please guide me (about the additional documentation required part), I also has been asked by ACS for submitting the additional documents (Actually I applied through RPL), now they want me to submit Section-2 & 3 again cross referring them with the details of how I learnt the Key areas of Knowledge & from where I learnt them ?
Should I submit these documents afresh or just change them as per Systems Analsyt profile & job responsibilites.
ACS says that my responsibilities seems more suitable for Networking side.

Please comment how you proceeded in that case of yours.

Thanks


----------



## arntoh

armandra said:


> Who was your CO again?
> 
> armandra!


Henny was my CO, she took it from Inge Kisumawati


----------



## armandra

arntoh said:


> Henny was my CO, she took it from Inge Kisumawati


Thanks for the reply. I'm aware Inge Kusumawati left ACS.

Henny is handling my case as well. Wish me luck!!  


armandra!


----------



## adiarora

Hi,

Any of the March Applicants received any kind of communication or positive assessment so far ? I had applied on the 2nd of March and got a confimation about the documents by the 8th, but since then the application just shows "In Process".

Any positive feedback obtained by anyone with a similar timeline ?

Thanks.


----------



## reza_pvb

My CO is Lisa Manhire , has anyone any experience with her? was/is she your CO?!!


----------



## reza_pvb

and another question ... is there anyone who has experience of re-assessment with giving further documents?


----------



## manoji

*PCC + Medicals*

Hello Mods,

I received an email from my CO today :clap2: requesting for PCC + Medicals for me and my family (wife and son). I have 35 days to go from now (feadline as per this email from the CO) ... lane:

I am basically frm India presently living in Germany. Medicals is no problem, I can do it through a panel doctor. 

Police Clearance in Germany - I should be able to do it locally here, I shall start verifying this at the government offices here.

I am not sure how to initiate a PCC for me (not for my wife and son who has just joined me 6 months back) from India? 
The Email from my CO specifies that this can be initiated from the Embassy nearby. I am not sure how this works. 
1. If I make a request at an Indian Embassy in Germany, how shall this be handled? 
2. Will they inturn pass this on to my permanent address & related local police station and get this letter here to Germany? :fear:
3. Will there be a police verification done at my residence (noone stays there now, we have given our house for rent)???:behindsofa:

I would be greatful if some of the experienced mods could help me out here. I have a very short time to do all these formalities, a quick clarification will be well appriciated.

Many thanks in advance!!


----------



## maverick343

Hello Manoj,

Guess what, I am also in Germany and did the PCC from here. 
For the PCC from Germany you must go to the Rathaus in your city. They will ask for your passport and you have to pay a small fee. The PCC will come from Bonn and they will post it to your home address.

For the PCC from India, go to the Indian Consulate/Embassy. I got mine done in Frankfurt. There is a Miscellaneous services form that you have to fill. They will provide it in 10 days time latest. No verification at your residence here or anything.

All in all, a straightforward and simple procedure.

Cheers,
Maverick


----------



## Matrix

adiarora said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any of the March Applicants received any kind of communication or positive assessment so far ? I had applied on the 2nd of March and got a confimation about the documents by the 8th, but since then the application just shows "In Process".
> 
> Any positive feedback obtained by anyone with a similar timeline ?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Adiarora
I applied in 3rd March 2011. I got the document acknowledgment email on 8th March 2011. Since then my application status is also "In Process". I believe ACS may be taking the full 12 weeks and we may have to wait. Wishing you all the very best!

THANKS


----------



## rahulsingh

Sharing my status : 
Analyst Programmer (261311)
Documents recieved : 12th Feb 2011
In- process : 17th Feb 2011 (Managed By Henny)
With Assessor : 12th May 2011
Registered Post No : XX/May/2011


----------



## amer

manoji said:


> Hello Mods,
> 
> I received an email from my CO today :clap2: requesting for PCC + Medicals for me and my family (wife and son). I have 35 days to go from now (feadline as per this email from the CO) ... lane:
> 
> I am basically frm India presently living in Germany. Medicals is no problem, I can do it through a panel doctor.
> 
> Police Clearance in Germany - I should be able to do it locally here, I shall start verifying this at the government offices here.
> 
> I am not sure how to initiate a PCC for me (not for my wife and son who has just joined me 6 months back) from India?
> The Email from my CO specifies that this can be initiated from the Embassy nearby. I am not sure how this works.
> 1. If I make a request at an Indian Embassy in Germany, how shall this be handled?
> 2. Will they inturn pass this on to my permanent address & related local police station and get this letter here to Germany? :fear:
> 3. Will there be a police verification done at my residence (noone stays there now, we have given our house for rent)???:behindsofa:
> 
> I would be greatful if some of the experienced mods could help me out here. I have a very short time to do all these formalities, a quick clarification will be well appriciated.
> 
> Many thanks in advance!!


Congrats Manoji,

Could you please share your timeline pls....


----------



## anj1976

hi manoj ji

wherever you fill a form, request for pcc or go for meds, everyone gives you an acknowledgment receipt, incase your work is not done in 28-35 days (the normal time given by the CO), just mailt he receipts to him/her and ask for an extension, they do give time provided you show them proof that you are at it.

what we did was we anyways send the receipts, once we go tthe requested documents we emailed those as well, and we did everything very much within the timeframe.


----------



## Shweta

reza_pvb said:


> My CO is Lisa Manhire , has anyone any experience with her? was/is she your CO?!!


Hi..my case is also handle by Lisa, I have same question, has anyone case handled by her ?


----------



## Shweta

reza_pvb said:


> My CO is Lisa Manhire , has anyone any experience with her? was/is she your CO?!!


Hi..my case is also handle by Lisa, I have same question, has anyone case handled or was handled by her ?


----------



## Shweta

arntoh said:


> I will only tell whether it was worth the wait once I get the results on my mailbox. Al let you know once I have it.


Hi..congras !! who was your CO? How much time it tooks after submitting doc?


----------



## Shweta

Bang_Mel said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I received positive result from ACS as on yesterday. Dates goes as given below.
> 
> 
> 21-Jan-2011: application lodged
> 24-Mar-2011:asked for more documents
> 1-Apr-2011: document submitted.
> 5-May-2011: received e-mail with registered post details
> 9-May-2011: received positive result.
> 
> Next target PR application before July


Hi...many congras !! u r lucky one  who is your CO?


----------



## manoji

maverick343 said:


> Hello Manoj,
> 
> Guess what, I am also in Germany and did the PCC from here.
> For the PCC from Germany you must go to the Rathaus in your city. They will ask for your passport and you have to pay a small fee. The PCC will come from Bonn and they will post it to your home address.
> 
> For the PCC from India, go to the Indian Consulate/Embassy. I got mine done in Frankfurt. There is a Miscellaneous services form that you have to fill. They will provide it in 10 days time latest. No verification at your residence here or anything.
> 
> All in all, a straightforward and simple procedure.
> 
> Cheers,
> Maverick


Hello Maverick,

Thanks for this info, I am more comfortable now with this!!

I will visit my Rathaus today evening and initiate the local formalities.

Regarding "Misc services" for PCC from CGI (mine will be in München), can this be done by post / personal visit is a must?? I tried to contact them by phone today morning but no one seems to lift it... 

Hoping to clear all these formalities soon.... 
Will keep you updated as things move forward!!!

Cheers!!!


----------



## manoji

amer said:


> Congrats Manoji,
> 
> Could you please share your timeline pls....


Hi Amer, 

The latest timeline that you might want to know (from your status): 

I filed my Visa application in June 2010 (with all other points met from my understanding i9ncluding ACS, IELTS, ... for self and spouse). 

Made a few updates to the highcommission regarding my relocation, address, contact details, etc... in between, as & when it happened.

CO allocation happened in 11 months from the visa application date.

Good luck to you for the next progress soon!!!

Cheers!!


----------



## manoji

anj1976 said:


> hi manoj ji
> 
> wherever you fill a form, request for pcc or go for meds, everyone gives you an acknowledgment receipt, incase your work is not done in 28-35 days (the normal time given by the CO), just mailt he receipts to him/her and ask for an extension, they do give time provided you show them proof that you are at it.
> 
> what we did was we anyways send the receipts, once we go tthe requested documents we emailed those as well, and we did everything very much within the timeframe.


Well said Anj1976, this is absolutely true. 
I was just going through the mail frm CO, it said the same "proof for delays if any". 
I have made a note in my PDCA checklist with this point now 
(Hoping all should happen well within the defined timeframe though, do pray for us) 

Cheers!!!


----------



## kash2182

How can one apply in june 2010 bcos it was freezing time for DIAC. Are you paper based or online? And also wats ur ANZCO code and did you receive 18 march mail?


----------



## manoji

kash2182 said:


> How can one apply in june 2010 bcos it was freezing time for DIAC. Are you paper based or online? And also wats ur ANZCO code and did you receive 18 march mail?


@ Kash, sorry, my bad :ranger:. 
Just went through the application again. Actuals as below:

Visa Class: Skilled (Migrant) (class VE)
Date of Visa Application: 21 July 2010 (Online)
I am not sure what is an ANZCO... No clue regarding 18th March EMail too... 
~ 10 months after the application was filed, I have received this update from them now. Is everything normal, or anything fishy here???!?  

Cheers!!


----------



## nettyjohn

manoji said:


> @ Kash, sorry, my bad :ranger:.
> Just went through the application again. Actuals as below:
> 
> Visa Class: Skilled (Migrant) (class VE)
> Date of Visa Application: 21 July 2010 (Online)
> I am not sure what is an ANZCO... No clue regarding 18th March EMail too...
> 11 months after the application, I have received this update from them now.
> Is everything normal, or anything fishy here???!?
> 
> Cheers!!


This does seem to be a very fast process for you.
We applied in October 2009 for 175 and are in Cat 4 so a long wait.


----------



## kash2182

Thanks manoj for the update.ANZCO code is nothing but your occupation type.and on 18th march many applicant received mailed to get ready with your PCC and medicals. nothing fishy about it just follow your CO ask for and you should be able to get the VISA grant soon.


----------



## manoji

kash2182 said:


> Thanks manoj for the update.ANZCO code is nothing but your occupation type.and on 18th march many applicant received mailed to get ready with your PCC and medicals. nothing fishy about it just follow your CO ask for and you should be able to get the VISA grant soon.


Thanks for the good word Kash, I shall follow my CO. 
I'll keep the progress posted as I get along.

Cheers!!


----------



## manoji

nettyjohn said:


> This does seem to be a very fast process for you.
> We applied in October 2009 for 175 and are in Cat 4 so a long wait.


@ nettyjohn, 

I am not sure regarding their formalities & procedures... 

Infact, my internet was down for the past 1 week. 
Yesterday, casually while checking mails, I was infact surprised with the mail requesting Medicals + PCC! izza:

Anyways, goodluck to you too for the next steps soon!

Cheers!!


----------



## amer

manoji said:


> @ Kash, sorry, my bad :ranger:.
> Just went through the application again. Actuals as below:
> 
> Visa Class: Skilled (Migrant) (class VE)
> Date of Visa Application: 21 July 2010 (Online)
> I am not sure what is an ANZCO... No clue regarding 18th March EMail too...
> ~ 10 months after the application was filed, I have received this update from them now. Is everything normal, or anything fishy here???!?
> 
> Cheers!!


Hi manoji,
We werent doubting you or anything, its just that DIAC stopped accepting application from May8th to June30, so thought u might have made a mistake, which was why I asked for the timeline. 

Anyway its good to know that another July applicant got CO, which is postive since there was so few COs assigend this week.

Good luck and hope for speedy visa grant.


----------



## manoji

amer said:


> Hi manoji,
> We werent doubting you or anything, its just that DIAC stopped accepting application from May8th to June30, so thought u might have made a mistake, which was why I asked for the timeline.
> 
> Anyway its good to know that another July applicant got CO, which is postive since there was so few COs assigend this week.
> 
> Good luck and hope for speedy visa grant.


 
thanks for your good word mate


----------



## arntoh

SUNIL MAHESHI said:


> Hi arntoh,
> First of all thanks for getting the Assessment the way you wanted, secondly could you please guide me (about the additional documentation required part), I also has been asked by ACS for submitting the additional documents (Actually I applied through RPL), now they want me to submit Section-2 & 3 again cross referring them with the details of how I learnt the Key areas of Knowledge & from where I learnt them ?
> Should I submit these documents afresh or just change them as per Systems Analsyt profile & job responsibilites.
> ACS says that my responsibilities seems more suitable for Networking side.
> 
> Please comment how you proceeded in that case of yours.
> 
> Thanks


Sunil, I would advice you stick to what they recommend otherwise it is likely to get complicated, for me I have Bsc (First degree in ICT) with lots of certifications including cisco, backup and data center experience and systems design/implementation, they adviced am more into 263111 and just accepted, I thinking sending docs for Systems Analyst would mean you disregard what they already have with them hence exposing yourself. I hope this info helps.


----------



## Bang_Mel

SUNIL MAHESHI said:


> Hi Bang_mel,
> First of all thanks for getting the Assessment the way you wanted, secondly could you please guide me (about the additional documentation required part), I also has been asked by ACS for submitting the additional documents (Actually I applied through RPL), now they want me to submit Section-2 & 3 again cross referring them with the details of how I learnt the Key areas of Knowledge & from where I learnt them ?
> Should I submit these documents afresh or just change them as per Systems Analsyt profile & job responsibilites.
> ACS says that my responsibilities seems more suitable for Networking side.
> 
> Please comment how you proceeded in that case of yours.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Sunil,

Sorry for late reply. The additional document what they asked me for was company reference which includes roles And responsibility. It also depends on what other documents you have given and the networking side is in skill list for ACS or not. It's better to have documentation supporting for the position you asked assessment for.


----------



## Bang_Mel

Shweta said:


> Hi...many congras !! u r lucky one  who is your CO?


Hi Shweta,

Henny was mu CO


----------



## OllySyd

Bang_Mel said:


> Hi Shweta,
> 
> Henny was mu CO


Nice to see some one with Henny as a CO, reporting a change in status... I guess a lot of people including me would be really happy to see some action.....HelloMaggie....do you agree?


----------



## armandra

OllySyd said:


> Nice to see some one with Henny as a CO, reporting a change in status... I guess a lot of people including me would be really happy to see some action.....HelloMaggie....do you agree?


Seriously, is she that slow?! God help us. Here are my timelines:

Applied online: 13.04.11
Received ref # email: 13.04
Status: To be allocated
Docs posted: 14.04
Docs reached: 19.04 (confirmed by DHL)
Status: In Process
Docs received email: 02.05

Gosh, I'm getting goose bumps 


armandra!


----------



## HelloMaggie

OllySyd said:


> Nice to see some one with Henny as a CO, reporting a change in status... I guess a lot of people including me would be really happy to see some action.....HelloMaggie....do you agree?


Yup! there is some actions in ACS... like my husbands status from ICT Business Analyst it was suggested by assessor to Analyst Programmer where they thought he is best suited. We'll we will accept the suggestion and send email confirmation if thats will make the assessment produce better result in favor of us.

If we will not accept assessor suggestion my husband are required to lodge another application that we are not sure if the ANZSCO we will be going to nominate aside from what the assessor suggests would have good result and will make the assessment processing take more longer. 

Armandra, i think Henny C. is new with ACS.


----------



## rush2syed

*Incorrect info in ACS assessor application*

Hi, 
I've been following the posts on this forum for quite a while, and no doubt they are very useful.

I need some help.

While checking my application copy that was available on the ACS status checking page, I observed a couple of things

1) Under Relevant Qualifications - My engineering qualification has been categorized 'Part Time', whereas my studies were full time.
2) While applying, I had originally applied for ANZSCO 261112 SYSTEMS ANALYST, but my application now shows ASCO code as 261313 Software Engineer.

While atleast being considered Software Engineeer is still close to the work that I've been doing, I'm more concerned about my primary qualifications being taken as part time. My question is : 
Will this impact the ACS assessment result ? 
Should ACS be notified of this? 
Would notifying ACS further delay the process? 

I would want to file my DIAC application ASAP before the new criteria takes effect from 1st July 2011, so would want the ACS result too asap.

Anybody who has gone through something like this ? Any suggestions would be helpful.

Timelines:
ACS received docs & 'In-process' status : 4-Feb-2011
'With assessor' status and registered post no : 12-May-2011


----------



## TheEndofDays

Hello!

When you submit additional requested documents, did you use the same recipient details when you submitted the initial documents? or do I need to put something like (c/o Name of Officer) in the recipient details?


----------



## armandra

TheEndofDays said:


> Hello!
> 
> When you submit additional requested documents, did you use the same recipient details when you submitted the initial documents? or do I need to put something like (c/o Name of Officer) in the recipient details?


I feel there's no harm in including the officer's name. I'd suggest you to include the printout of email asking for sending the docs, as well. And don't forget to write your name and application reference number on a plain sheet of paper on top of the docs.

Good luck!! 


armandra!


----------



## OllySyd

HelloMaggie said:


> Yup! there is some actions in ACS... like my husbands status from ICT Business Analyst it was suggested by assessor to Analyst Programmer where they thought he is best suited. We'll we will accept the suggestion and send email confirmation if thats will make the assessment produce better result in favor of us.
> 
> If we will not accept assessor suggestion my husband are required to lodge another application that we are not sure if the ANZSCO we will be going to nominate aside from what the assessor suggests would have good result and will make the assessment processing take more longer.
> 
> Armandra, i think Henny C. is new with ACS.


Thats interesting. Why are they waiting such a long time to advise on the suitability?

If you change now, would it mean that your husband's case would take another 12 weeks? I hope not.

I understand the constraints that ACS has, but I wish they reciprocate the concerns of the aspirants around the july 1st deadline. Anyway, having submitted, we can just pray and wait and hope for the best.


----------



## OllySyd

TheEndofDays said:


> Hello!
> 
> When you submit additional requested documents, did you use the same recipient details when you submitted the initial documents? or do I need to put something like (c/o Name of Officer) in the recipient details?


If you submitted the initial application online, you can enclose the filled in application once again. You can also draft a letter to the officer who requested for additional documents mentioning your Application Reference Number and the documents you are enclosing.


----------



## ronz17

is it confirmed that 1st july the new points will take effect? its still being proposed right...


----------



## NataLibera

*still Awaiting documents...*

Sharing my status :
Analyst Programmer (261311)
Documents recieved : 8th Feb 2011
In- process : (Managed By Rhiannon)
Awaiting documents : 13th April 2011
Documents emailed (as suggested by Rhiannon): 04 May 2011 

Since the 4th May I had no news and the status of my application is still "Awaiting documents"...I sent them a few e-mails asking if they received my documents, but received no reply.

 Any suggestion?


----------



## rahulsingh

rahulsingh said:


> Sharing my status :
> Analyst Programmer (261311)
> Documents recieved : 12th Feb 2011
> In- process : 17th Feb 2011 (Managed By Henny)
> With Assessor : 12th May 2011
> Registered Post No : XX/May/2011


Hello Guys..
I have received my ACS letter today, it took 3 months in total.
It is positive with "PIM 3 Group A":eyebrows:. What does this mean ?


----------



## armandra

rahulsingh said:


> Hello Guys..
> I have received my ACS letter today, it took 3 months in total.
> It is positive with "PIM 3 Group A":eyebrows:. What does this mean ?


Just means they categorised you under Group A. Don't worry about it, anyway as it's just ACS's internal categorisation. 

Congrats for getting positive results!! :clap2:


armandra!


----------



## nasif

Here is my Status:


ACS Application : Feb 14, 2011
Send Documents to ACS : Feb 14, 2011
Status changed to "In Process" : Feb 18, 2011
Status changed to "With Assessor" : Feb 18, 2011
Email received from ACS, result already sent to AU Post : May 11, 2011
Received Mail By Post - ACS Positive Assesment (PIM 3 GRP A) : May 15, 2011

ANZSCO Code 261313 (Soft Engr)


Will give IELTS exam hopefully by next month. 


Thanks
Nasif


----------



## manoji

*Medicals + Radiology costs*

Guys, I just checked for the costs for Medicals & radiology with the latest panel doctor in Munich, comes around 600 € in total for me, my wife and 1 year old son. Is this normal to expect?? 

Official costs including PCC, Medicals etc... sound to be around 800€ as a whole!!!!

getting into Oz sounds an expensive deed!!! 

Cheers!!!


----------



## maverick343

Hello Manoj,

It was around the same amount for me.
Sure is expensive 

Cheers and good luck,
Maverick


----------



## armandra

nasif said:


> Here is my Status:
> 
> 
> ACS Application : Feb 14, 2011
> Send Documents to ACS : Feb 14, 2011
> Status changed to "In Process" : Feb 18, 2011
> Status changed to "With Assessor" : Feb 18, 2011
> Email received from ACS, result already sent to AU Post : May 11, 2011
> Received Mail By Post - ACS Positive Assesment (PIM 3 GRP A) : May 15, 2011
> 
> ANZSCO Code 261313 (Soft Engr)
> 
> 
> Will give IELTS exam hopefully by next month.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Nasif


Congrats for getting positive assessment!! 

I guess there's a typo in here:


Status changed to "In Process" : *Feb 18, 2011*
Status changed to "With Assessor" : *Feb 18, 2011*


armandra!


----------



## nettyjohn

manoji said:


> Guys, I just checked for the costs for Medicals & radiology with the latest panel doctor in Munich, comes around 600 € in total for me, my wife and 1 year old son. Is this normal to expect??
> 
> Official costs including PCC, Medicals etc... sound to be around 800€ as a whole!!!!
> 
> getting into Oz sounds an expensive deed!!!
> 
> Cheers!!!


We paid £600 for me and my OH (medicals).
I reckon so far we've forked out about £6000 what with agent ,getting OH's work assessed,IELTS,Payment to DIAC etc.
A lot of money and no sign of a visa yet!


----------



## anj1976

Come to India and get it done . we got it done for INR 2500 for adult and INR 700 for infant


----------



## Guest

anj1976 said:


> Come to India and get it done . we got it done for INR 2500 for adult and INR 700 for infant


You NEED to add insult to injury don't you????


----------



## Biswaranjan Behera

patience...patience...patience.......have it man );


----------



## aarkay

Is there anybody from SINGAPORE applying for the Visa. My brother in Singapore wants to apply for Aus Immi, but wants to do it from help of an agent. Is there any agent in singapore who somebody can recommend.

He contacted one in Singapore and that agent is asking for 8400 SGD (approx 6600 USD) for everything (including his commission) - ACS, DIAC, IELTS, document certification. And I find it a li'le overboard considering total ACS, IELTS, DIAC expenses should not go over about 3200 USD.

Can somebody recommend a reliable and good agent in Singapore, and is it also possible for him to stay in singapore and apply from an agent in some other country - in that case please recommend the same?

Thanks.


----------



## armandra

aarkay said:


> Is there anybody from SINGAPORE applying for the Visa. My brother in Singapore wants to apply for Aus Immi, but wants to do it from help of an agent. Is there any agent in singapore who somebody can recommend.
> 
> He contacted one in Singapore and that agent is asking for 8400 SGD (approx 6600 USD) for everything (including his commission) - ACS, DIAC, IELTS, document certification. And I find it a li'le overboard considering total ACS, IELTS, DIAC expenses should not go over about 3200 USD.
> 
> Can somebody recommend a reliable and good agent in Singapore, and is it also possible for him to stay in singapore and apply from an agent in some other country - in that case please recommend the same?
> 
> Thanks.


aarkay,

I'm afraid AU$6600 is what any reputable agent will charge. Don't have any idea about agents in Singapore as such, but I do know a few reputable and established agents in Australia, who charge in the range of AU$3000-4000 for services apart from:

ACS: $400
IELTS: $300
DIAC: $2575 (is going up by 15% post July 1st, 2011 and that would be ~$3000)

The agents in Australia I'm talking about can't help with the document certification, but apart from that they are available through email/phone which doesn't in anyway hinder the process since visa app too can be filed online.

PM me in case you decide something.

Good luck for your brother!! 


armandra!


----------



## maryam.keshtakr

baljinsi said:


> Hey Banu,
> 
> Congratulations---Good luck with your visa application---
> 
> -Baljinsi


hi banujey
congratulation.
I want to get assessment from ACS for "sofware engineer",because of this i have some problem,can you help me?
thanks


----------



## NataLibera

*still Awaiting documents...*

my application status is still "Awaiting documents" although I emailed documents on 4th May...14 days and still no feedback from ACS...

Analyst Programmer (261311)
Documents received : 7th Feb 2011
In-process : 7th Feb 2011(Managed By Rhiannon)
Awaiting documents : 13th April 2011
Documents emailed (as suggested by Rhiannon): 04th May 2011

Since the 4th May I had no news and the status of my application is still "Awaiting documents"...I sent them a few e-mails asking if they received my documents, but received no reply.

Did anyone have such experience? I am quite worried...
NL


----------



## patking

*ACS Assesment*

Here is my status:

ACS Application : 5 March 2011
Send Documents to ACS : 5 March 2011
Status changed to "In Process" : 9 March 2011
Status changed to "With Assessor" : 9 May 2011
Email received from ACS, result already sent to AU Post : 9 May 2011
Received Mail By Post - ACS Positive Assesment : 18 May, 2011

ANZSCO Code 261313 (Software Engineer)


----------



## aarkay

Congrats... who was your CO..



patking said:


> Here is my status:
> 
> ACS Application : 5 March 2011
> Send Documents to ACS : 5 March 2011
> Status changed to "In Process" : 9 March 2011
> Status changed to "With Assessor" : 9 May 2011
> Email received from ACS, result already sent to AU Post : 9 May 2011
> Received Mail By Post - ACS Positive Assesment : 18 May, 2011
> 
> ANZSCO Code 261313 (Software Engineer)


----------



## patking

aarkay said:


> Congrats... who was your CO..



CO was Jennifer Lewis...


----------



## armandra

NataLibera said:


> my application status is still "Awaiting documents" although I emailed documents on 4th May...14 days and still no feedback from ACS...
> 
> Analyst Programmer (261311)
> Documents received : 7th Feb 2011
> In-process : 7th Feb 2011(Managed By Rhiannon)
> Awaiting documents : 13th April 2011
> Documents emailed (as suggested by Rhiannon): 04th May 2011
> 
> Since the 4th May I had no news and the status of my application is still "Awaiting documents"...I sent them a few e-mails asking if they received my documents, but received no reply.
> 
> Did anyone have such experience? I am quite worried...
> NL



The online status isn't actually updated regularly. I'd say don't worry about it.
BTW, what documents did they ask for, the second time??

P.S: Mails don't work generally, in case you really worried call them up. ACS works on weekdays 9 am - 12 pm.

Good luck!! 

armandra!


----------



## armandra

patking said:


> Here is my status:
> 
> ACS Application : 5 March 2011
> Send Documents to ACS : 5 March 2011
> Status changed to "In Process" : 9 March 2011
> Status changed to "With Assessor" : 9 May 2011
> Email received from ACS, result already sent to AU Post : 9 May 2011
> Received Mail By Post - ACS Positive Assesment : 18 May, 2011
> 
> ANZSCO Code 261313 (Software Engineer)


Congrats. That was really quick!!! :clap2:


armandra!


----------



## HelloMaggie

OllySyd said:


> Thats interesting. Why are they waiting such a long time to advise on the suitability?
> 
> If you change now, would it mean that your husband's case would take another 12 weeks? I hope not.
> 
> I understand the constraints that ACS has, but I wish they reciprocate the concerns of the aspirants around the july 1st deadline. Anyway, having submitted, we can just pray and wait and hope for the best.


Very well said Ollysyd, as if our papers have landed on ACS hands just right now and upon verification or study for short period of time they will suggest...Hi! your job is more suitable on so and so job while it takes you to wait for some months for the timeline. It looks like for ACS the 12wks. timeline is just few days judging anybodys papers, it has been waiting in a very long queue that has more time is wasted.


----------



## NataLibera

armandra said:


> The online status isn't actually updated regularly. I'd say don't worry about it.
> BTW, what documents did they ask for, the second time??
> 
> P.S: Mails don't work generally, in case you really worried call them up. ACS works on weekdays 9 am - 12 pm.
> 
> Good luck!!
> 
> armandra!


They suggested to change my assessment to an PASA RPL Application, so I had to properly complete Sections 2-4 of RPL (Recognition of Prior Learning) form. 
I have called them...but it seems they can't say anything and that I can't speak to my assessor directly.


----------



## HelloMaggie

HelloMaggie said:


> Very well said Ollysyd, as if our papers have landed on ACS hands just right now and upon verification or study for short period of time they will suggest...Hi! your job is more suitable on so and so job while it takes you to wait for some months for the timeline. It looks like for ACS the 12wks. timeline is just few days judging anybodys papers, it has been waiting in a very long queue that has more time is wasted.


My mistake, i should have checked first my ACS status before making some comment...ACS have updates regarding my status, as follows:

Given Name : xxxxxxxx
Date Received : 8 Jan. 2011
Event Type : PASA
Status : with Assessor
Managed by H.C.
Registered Post No. XXXXXXXXX

sigh! finally, hope its +ve...


----------



## armandra

NataLibera said:


> They suggested to change my assessment to an PASA RPL Application, so I had to properly complete Sections 2-4 of RPL (Recognition of Prior Learning) form.
> I have called them...but it seems they can't say anything and that I can't speak to my assessor directly.


In that case, you are better off waiting patiently instead of driving your CO mad. 

armandra!


----------



## NataLibera

armandra said:


> In that case, you are better off waiting patiently instead of driving your CO mad.
> 
> armandra!


you're right armandra!, but I just wanted to be sure that my documents arrived, you know how things work with emails...
It would be sad to lose precious time discovering too late that my documents were never arrived.
But anyway...I'll wait... 

Thank you for your reply.


----------



## OllySyd

HelloMaggie said:


> My mistake, i should have checked first my ACS status before making some comment...ACS have updates regarding my status, as follows:
> 
> Given Name : xxxxxxxx
> Date Received : 8 Jan. 2011
> Event Type : PASA
> Status : with Assessor
> Managed by H.C.
> Registered Post No. XXXXXXXXX
> 
> sigh! finally, hope its +ve...



Congrats that things moved and best wishes for a positive assessment.


----------



## HelloMaggie

OllySyd said:


> Congrats that things moved and best wishes for a positive assessment.


Thanks! Ollysyd, wish you the best in your entire Oz migration...


----------



## arntoh

Hi all,

Finally I just got my +ve Skills asesment, thanks everyone for sharing their experiences. 

My timelines have been as below:
07.Dec.2010 : ACS Online application lodged 
07.Dec.2010 : ACS Application Acknowledgment Email received; status "To Be Allocated" 
09.Dec.2010 : ACS Documents sent 
10.Jan.2011 : Application In-Process 
24.Mar.2011:Awaiting Docs(Advised and requested to confirm on a more suitable nomination code/acknowledged same day) 
09.May.2011: registered post and tracking number
19.May.2011: +ve assesment received


----------



## arntoh

guushar said:


> for sharing


Hi TanKianWee,

Based on my process/experience you cannot tell whether its +ve or not unless you ad a prior communication with your CO regarding maybe change of ANZSCO code or whatever docs asked,otherwise it's hard to tell but if you have sent all requird docs, it will mostly be +ve so you dont have to worry, their process is straight though slow at times.


----------



## maharani_1983

hii all..

my application still "In Process" until now, from 11 january 2011.. hiksss hiksss..


----------



## axe1g

*Change in status*

Hi All,

My skill assessment application was received by ACS on 17th Feb 2011. The status has been in "In Progress" till 19th May 2011. Since yesterday, ir 20th May 2011, the status is changed to "With assessor". I have to file for PR before July 1st. 

I would like to know from the experts out here, how long will it again take for me to get a result considering that my application is more than 3 months old now and the status was changed to "with assessor" only yesterday.


----------



## armandra

axe1g said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My skill assessment application was received by ACS on 17th Feb 2011. The status has been in "In Progress" till 19th May 2011. Since yesterday, ir 20th May 2011, the status is changed to "With assessor". I have to file for PR before July 1st.
> 
> I would like to know from the experts out here, how long will it again take for me to get a result considering that my application is more than 3 months old now and the status was changed to "with assessor" only yesterday.


Well, it doesn't matter if your app is 1 month old or 3 months. But, once the status changes to "With Assessor", your case would be finlised within a week and you'll get the letter in another week. 

Good luck!!! 


armandra!


----------



## axe1g

armandra said:


> Well, it doesn't matter if your app is 1 month old or 3 months. But, once the status changes to "With Assessor", your case would be finlised within a week and you'll get the letter in another week.
> 
> Good luck!!!
> 
> 
> armandra!


Thats a big relief.. Thanks a lot armandra !! Cheers!


----------



## rameshrk

axe1g said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My skill assessment application was received by ACS on 17th Feb 2011. The status has been in "In Progress" till 19th May 2011. Since yesterday, ir 20th May 2011, the status is changed to "With assessor". I have to file for PR before July 1st.
> 
> I would like to know from the experts out here, how long will it again take for me to get a result considering that my application is more than 3 months old now and the status was changed to "with assessor" only yesterday.


Just wait for a few more days and it will send to you..


----------



## arntoh

rameshrk said:


> Just wait for a few more days and it will send to you..


@ axe1g, I can almost guarantee you that if they update the webiste on 25th or 26th it will be reading Registered Post no and case will be closed.


----------



## maharani_1983

axe1g said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My skill assessment application was received by ACS on 17th Feb 2011. The status has been in "In Progress" till 19th May 2011. Since yesterday, ir 20th May 2011, the status is changed to "With assessor". I have to file for PR before July 1st.
> 
> I would like to know from the experts out here, how long will it again take for me to get a result considering that my application is more than 3 months old now and the status was changed to "with assessor" only yesterday.



hii.... i'm happy to hear that. May i know who is your case officer? i just want to make sure it's different with me because my status hasn't changed yet into "With assessor" since i applied. hmm.. do everyone has an idea what happened with my application that hasn't changed any status yett?


----------



## OllySyd

maharani_1983 said:


> hii.... i'm happy to hear that. May i know who is your case officer? i just want to make sure it's different with me because my status hasn't changed yet into "With assessor" since i applied. hmm.. do everyone has an idea what happened with my application that hasn't changed any status yett?


maharani....who is your case officer...


----------



## maharani_1983

OllySyd said:


> maharani....who is your case officer...


her/his initial is HC.. how about yours?


----------



## OllySyd

maharani_1983 said:


> her/his initial is HC.. how about yours?


Same here..........HC she is......and she defnly is taking the whole 12 weeks


----------



## maharani_1983

OllySyd said:


> Same here..........HC she is......and she defnly is taking the whole 12 weeks


but, my application almost 16 weeks... ( i'm afraid i can't lodge for visa before 1 july

how about yours?


----------



## Chan

My status has changed to "with assessor" today..,

I hope to get the letter from ACS soon.


----------



## OllySyd

Chan said:


> My status has changed to "with assessor" today..,
> 
> I hope to get the letter from ACS soon.



Congrats Chan....who is your case officer and when did you apply


----------



## armandra

Chan said:


> My status has changed to "with assessor" today..,
> 
> I hope to get the letter from ACS soon.


Congrats mate! :clap2:

Would you mind updating your timeline here: BEupdate - Timeline Spreadsheet for Australian Visa Applications

This would help the future generations of ACS applicants as well.

Good luck for getting your assessment letter soon!! You planning to go for 175 or 176?


armandra!


----------



## foha2012

armandra said:


> Congrats mate! :clap2:
> 
> Would you mind updating your timeline here: BEupdate - Timeline Spreadsheet for Australian Visa Applications
> 
> This would help the future generations of ACS applicants as well.
> 
> Good luck for getting your assessment letter soon!! You planning to go for 175 or 176?
> 
> 
> armandra!


Great Site Armandra !

You know, the best part is.. I can acquire the information I need without running into the Witch, The 8itch and the Misscost1penny !.. LOL

Cheers,

TAA


----------



## mr_var

*ACS positive result*

Hi All,

Finally I have received positive result document today from ACS.
It was managed by Rhiannon Burkett

My timelines are:

Online Application for ICT Business Analyst 7th Feb
Documents Received 11th Feb
Suggested for change in nomination to Analyst Programmer 24th March
Sent email acknowledgement and confirmation for the change 24th March
Sent an email to Skills assessment asking if anything was required from my side 7th April
Rhiannon replied she will process for Analyst Programmer based on my confirmation 8th April
Sent a physical document letter to Rhiannon for change of nomination 1st May
Got a registered post notification on 13th May
Result document reached me on 25th May

This Forum is really helpful.
I applied for skills assessment myself and will do the same for 175 subclass visa as there is enough information and superb guidance from the seniors here.

Preparing for IELTS now, writing it on 11th June.

Cheers !


----------



## aarkay

mr_var said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally I have received positive result document today from ACS.
> It was managed by Rhiannon Burkett
> 
> My timelines are:
> 
> Online Application for ICT Business Analyst 7th Feb
> Documents Received 11th Feb
> Suggested for change in nomination to Analyst Programmer 24th March
> Sent email acknowledgement and confirmation for the change 24th March
> Sent an email to Skills assessment asking if anything was required from my side 7th April
> Rhiannon replied she will process for Analyst Programmer based on my confirmation 8th April
> Sent a physical document letter to Rhiannon for change of nomination 1st May
> Got a registered post notification on 13th May
> Result document reached me on 25th May
> 
> This Forum is really helpful.
> I applied for skills assessment myself and will do the same for 175 subclass visa as there is enough information and superb guidance from the seniors here.
> 
> Preparing for IELTS now, writing it on 11th June.
> 
> Cheers !


congrats mate... thats great news....now file your app with DIAC before 1st july 2011..

one thing is clear.....ACS is spending its full 12 weeks of time for assessment....


----------



## armandra

mr_var said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally I have received positive result document today from ACS.
> It was managed by Rhiannon Burkett
> 
> My timelines are:
> 
> Online Application for ICT Business Analyst 7th Feb
> Documents Received 11th Feb
> Suggested for change in nomination to Analyst Programmer 24th March
> Sent email acknowledgement and confirmation for the change 24th March
> Sent an email to Skills assessment asking if anything was required from my side 7th April
> Rhiannon replied she will process for Analyst Programmer based on my confirmation 8th April
> *Sent a physical document letter to Rhiannon for change of nomination 1st May*
> Got a registered post notification on 13th May
> Result document reached me on 25th May
> ..
> ..


Congrats mate and good luck with the IELTS!!

BTW, did the CO specifically ask for physical doc confirmation for change of nomination? 


armandra!


----------



## mr_var

armandra said:


> Congrats mate and good luck with the IELTS!!
> 
> BTW, did the CO specifically ask for physical doc confirmation for change of nomination?
> 
> 
> armandra!


They didn't ask for physical documents specifically but I still sent it as advised by the people here on the forum. Also I was frustrated watching the status Awaiting Documents on the online system.

Cheers !


----------



## maharani_1983

mr_var said:


> They didn't ask for physical documents specifically but I still sent it as advised by the people here on the forum. Also I was frustrated watching the status Awaiting Documents on the online system.
> 
> Cheers !


Congratzzz.... and good luck for the next process.. btw, which account email ACS did you send to? to [email protected] ? or to case officer email? 

thankss..


----------



## OllySyd

foha2012 said:


> Great Site Armandra !
> 
> You know, the best part is.. I can acquire the information I need without running into the Witch, The 8itch and the Misscost1penny !.. LOL
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> TAA


Thanks Armandra.....was very helpful....


----------



## OllySyd

aarkay said:


> congrats mate... thats great news....now file your app with DIAC before 1st july 2011..
> 
> one thing is clear.....ACS is spending its full 12 weeks of time for assessment....


true aarkay....looks like the minimum is 12 weeks .....and in some cases like we have been seeing in the forum.....more than 12.....


----------



## mr_var

yup [email protected] this address

cheers !


----------



## ronz17

maharani_1983 said:


> hii all..
> 
> my application still "In Process" until now, from 11 january 2011.. hiksss hiksss..



Hello, you need to email them and ask if they require further documentation
and remind them that they already pass their 12 week deadline

hope this help


----------



## maharani_1983

ronz17 said:


> Hello, you need to email them and ask if they require further documentation
> and remind them that they already pass their 12 week deadline
> 
> hope this help


Done!!  i have just sent them an email.. i hope the answered email is not only the "out of office" status as before my agent sent them. 

thanksss... all... wish me luck!!


----------



## JBY

Thanks everyone for sharing your status, this is very helpful information.


----------



## armandra

Breaking news:

ACS has updated the status page. It's nice!

Till yesterday, this picture used to be displayed (not being correlated to the app's current status):











As of today, this is what we see:











Is this same for everyone whose status is "In Process"?


armandra!


----------



## aarkay

well the second image you have inserted isnt visible. My app is also "in process" and the image is as attached... confirm me if yours is same as well..


----------



## armandra

aarkay said:


> well the second image you have inserted isnt visible. My app is also "in process" and the image is as attached... confirm me if yours is same as well..


Yep, it's the same... sighhhhhhhhhhh 


armandra!


----------



## WeekrisH

armandra said:


> Yep, it's the same... sighhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> armandra!



Hello 
Please find my timelines below

To be Allocated - 05-Mar-2011
In process - 11-Mar-2011
With Assessor - 27-May-2011 (Exactly 12 weeks from lodgement date)

The new graphic page has the last box selected with the status as "Case Finalized" but the section above still has status as "With Assessor". I also happened to check the old status page (memapp/index.asp) and the status is "Closed"  LOL 

Did you check the old status page? 

Would love to post images of the status page but cant post url's yet since this is my first post here. 

My timelines are also available on both beupdate site and the pio spreadsheet under the same nick.


----------



## stormgal

I expect mine to be finalized sometime in August....

Here's mine:

Given Name	Stormgal
Date Received	24-May-2011
Event Type	PASA
Status	In process
Managed By	xxxx
Registered Post No	

Your Application has been Allocated and is Currently in Progress. lane:


----------



## Guest

stormgal said:


> [Snip]...Given Name	Stormgal [Snip]...


Daddy's Name: Twisterguy
Mommy's Name: Hurricanegal
Brother's Name: Tornadoboy
Boyfriend's name: ??????

:rofl:


----------



## ricks1088

ausimmi said:


> Daddy's Name: Twisterguy
> Mommy's Name: Hurricanegal
> Brother's Name: Tornadoboy
> Boyfriend's name: ??????
> 
> :rofl:


Omg u r crazy Ausimmi rofl lol lol


----------



## WeekrisH

WeekrisH said:


> Hello
> Please find my timelines below
> 
> To be Allocated - 05-Mar-2011
> In process - 11-Mar-2011
> With Assessor - 27-May-2011 (Exactly 12 weeks from lodgement date)
> 
> The new graphic page has the last box selected with the status as "Case Finalized" but the section above still has status as "With Assessor". I also happened to check the old status page (memapp/index.asp) and the status is "Closed"  LOL
> 
> Did you check the old status page?
> 
> Would love to post images of the status page but cant post url's yet since this is my first post here.
> 
> My timelines are also available on both beupdate site and the pio spreadsheet under the same nick.


Hello again

I received the official email with the registered post number this evening but the graphic status on the site reverted back to 'With assessor'. The old status page still shows status as 'Closed'. ACS systems sure are funny. 

For those of you with 'with assessor' graphic status yesterday has it changed back to 'In process' ? I hope not... 
All the best 

Now the nail biting begins to see if the assessment was positive.


----------



## armandra

WeekrisH said:


> Hello again
> 
> I received the official email with the registered post number this evening but the graphic status on the site reverted back to 'With assessor'. The old status page still shows status as 'Closed'. ACS systems sure are funny. 
> 
> For those of you with 'with assessor' graphic status yesterday has it changed back to 'In process' ? I hope not...
> All the best
> 
> Now the nail biting begins to see if the assessment was positive.


Awesome news!! Congrats mate!!! :clap2:
Good luck with the result and trust me it's gonna be positive!!!! :cheer2:


armandra!


----------



## stormgal

WeekrisH said:


> Hello again
> 
> I received the official email with the registered post number this evening but the graphic status on the site reverted back to 'With assessor'. The old status page still shows status as 'Closed'. ACS systems sure are funny. 
> 
> For those of you with 'with assessor' graphic status yesterday has it changed back to 'In process' ? I hope not...
> All the best
> 
> Now the nail biting begins to see if the assessment was positive.


ooo nice, what did you apply for?


----------



## armandra

stormgal said:


> I expect mine to be finalized sometime in August....
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> Given Name	Stormgal
> Date Received	24-May-2011
> Event Type	PASA
> Status	In process
> Managed By	xxxx
> Registered Post No
> 
> Your Application has been Allocated and is Currently in Progress. lane:


So, you did send off your app to ACS. Which occupation did you nominate - SA or BA? Would appreciate if you can update your app details here:

https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?hl=en&key=tHQP8Hpmu2NRl1EfjvQw3YQ&hl=en#gid=1

and

BEupdate - Timeline Spreadsheet for Australian Visa Applications

Good luck!!! 


armandra!


----------



## WeekrisH

Thank you . I applied for Systems Analyst - PIM3 Group A with a major in ICT and 11 years experience (past 8 years with same company and the rest split between two other companies) .. 

I'm hoping the letter reaches by end of June so I can avoid the steep visa fee hike. Someone said it takes 21 days to receive the letter if you are not in Australia.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## JBY

Looks like the peeps who applied in March are finally entering the "with an assessor" Stage!! 

I also applied mid March, and now my application entered the "assessor" stage. The weird thing is the status still says "IN process" but in the new system they have a Chart which lays out what stages you reached, and mine is now clearly highlighted at the "with assessor, your application is now being assessed by highly qualified assessor etc etc.." (before the final stage). their status page has gotten really weird apparently after the recent changes!

How long does it usually take after it enters the assessment stage ?


----------



## JBY

WeekrisH said:


> Hello again
> 
> I received the official email with the registered post number this evening but the graphic status on the site reverted back to 'With assessor'. The old status page still shows status as 'Closed'. ACS systems sure are funny. 
> 
> For those of you with 'with assessor' graphic status yesterday has it changed back to 'In process' ? I hope not...
> All the best
> 
> Now the nail biting begins to see if the assessment was positive.


I think the online status is not accurate anymore, probably due to the insane volumes they have received trying to beat the Deadline...i have witnessed this with many peeps recently. We shouldn't take the online status for granted anymore, but the Colored GRAPH on the bottom corner gives you a more clear indication of where you are now ,rather than the actual "status" text section.


----------



## aarkay

JBY said:


> Looks like the peeps who applied in March are finally entering the "with an assessor" Stage!!
> 
> I also applied mid March, and now my application entered the "assessor" stage. The weird thing is the status still says "IN process" but in the new system they have a Chart which lays out what stages you reached, and mine is now clearly highlighted at the "with assessor, your application is now being assessed by highly qualified assessor etc etc.." (before the final stage). their status page has gotten really weird apparently after the recent changes!
> 
> How long does it usually take after it enters the assessment stage ?


LOL... thats a sorta false status that ACS is showing... the chart is not correct...what shows in text in status field is your real status... 

but ...otherwise...guys who submitted in March have started to receive letters.. what is the date its shows for you in the system - the Date Received ?


----------



## JBY

aarkay said:


> LOL... thats a sorta false status that ACS is showing... the chart is not correct...what shows in text in status field is your real status...
> 
> but ...otherwise...guys who submitted in March have started to receive letters.. what is the date its shows for you in the system - the Date Received ?


Well Not sure if the Chart is wrong, the reason i mentioned this because my colleague at work the chart showed as "closed" and he received his letter...although the status text till today says "in process" !! that was the proof to me i felt was indication that the chart is what matters now.

Its really weird, honestly there is no 100% with their online system... but from what i saw myself so far it seems the chart gives the right indication. Another example is the above guy who's chart said closed, he received the letter but the text says "with assessor"...


----------



## aarkay

JBY said:


> Well Not sure if the Chart is wrong, the reason i mentioned this because my colleague at work the chart showed as "closed" and he received his letter...although the status text till today says "in process" !! that was the proof to me i felt was indication that the chart is what matters now.
> 
> Its really weird, honestly there is no 100% with their online system... but from what i saw myself so far it seems the chart gives the right indication. Another example is the above guy who's chart said closed, he received the letter but the text says "with assessor"...


the new acs site look is surely deceiving... anyway will get to understand it in few days...

JBY .. what is your filing date as displayed on acs status page..


----------



## armandra

aarkay said:


> the new acs site look is surely deceiving... anyway will get to understand it in few days...
> 
> JBY .. what is your filing date as displayed on acs status page..


I totally agree about the confusing/deceiving part. It seems ACS just decided to twist the status updates to make applicants believe their apps are progressing forward when they actually aren't. 

Pathetic .... 


armandra!


----------



## Matrix

aarkay said:


> well the second image you have inserted isnt visible. My app is also "in process" and the image is as attached... confirm me if yours is same as well..


Hi aarkay

Today my application status also changed to "Your Application is being Assessed by an Authorised Assessor." Image is attached for your reference. Waiting for a positive response. ACS took exactly 12 weeks.


----------



## Matrix

*My Skills Application Status*

ANZSCO Code : 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer
On Line Application Submission : 3 March 2011 
Document Send : 4 March 2011 
Email Acknowledgement : 8 March 2011 
Date Received : 07 March 2011 
Event Type : PASA 
Status : In process 
Managed By HC 
With Assessor : 30-May-2011


----------



## aarkay

Matrix said:


> Hi aarkay
> 
> Today my application status also changed to "Your Application is being Assessed by an Authorised Assessor." Image is attached for your reference. Waiting for a positive response. ACS took exactly 12 weeks.


but you see the status in text above the chart still says "In process" - same is the status for me and armandra... 

but letz hope something is going on....even my app receive date is 16-mar... am also looking fwd to status change.. to "with assessor"


----------



## WeekrisH

I wouldn't really trust the Online status anymore. As noted before i received the Registered Post number but my online status still shows "With Assessor". 

But i agree that ACS is now picking up early March cases. ACS seems to be pretty unbending with their 12 week timeline. If you are an April applicant i very much doubt that the 'With Assessor' is valid.


----------



## nimesh2402

Hi,
I applied in March!


Given Name	Nimesh Kumar
Date Received	01-April-2011
Event Type	PASA
Status	In process
Managed By	Jennifer
Registered Post No 


The same status: Your Application is being Assessed by an Authorised Assessor.


----------



## nimesh2402

Hi,

For me the same!: Your Application is being Assessed by an Authorised Assessor.
Given Name	Nimesh Kumar
Date Received	01-April-2011
Event Type	PASA
Status	In process
Managed By	Jennifer
Registered Post No


----------



## NAL

patking said:


> Here is my status:
> 
> ACS Application : 5 March 2011
> Send Documents to ACS : 5 March 2011
> Status changed to "In Process" : 9 March 2011
> Status changed to "With Assessor" : 9 May 2011
> Email received from ACS, result already sent to AU Post : 9 May 2011
> Received Mail By Post - ACS Positive Assesment : 18 May, 2011
> 
> ANZSCO Code 261313 (Software Engineer)


Hi,

have u logde yr visa application? BTW, are u getting an agent ? please advise me for the cost for ACS u hv gone through...

thks in advance


----------



## manoji

*Visa Grant letter received*

Hello Friends,

After having my medicals + PCCs done last week, I updated my CO with all scanned copies of the documents on Sunday night (29th May 2011).

To our sweet surprise, we received our visa grant email from our CO today morning!! :clap2:

The visa granted has no conditions on it. 
First entry is expected to be made before 17 May 2012. 

I am thankful to this forum and members for the guidance and knowledge I have taken from here.

I shall update my timelines and experiences soon.

Keep going guys, cheers!!!!


----------



## maverick343

Hey!!!

That's great news and pretty fast as well.
Congratulations!!!!

When do you intend to make the move?

Next step would be to send your passports along with a copy of the visa grant letter and a self addressed envelope with registered post stamps on it to the Australian Embassy in Berlin.

Cheers,
Maverick


----------



## manoji

maverick343 said:


> Hey!!!
> 
> That's great news and pretty fast as well.
> Congratulations!!!!
> 
> When do you intend to make the move?
> 
> Next step would be to send your passports along with a copy of the visa grant letter and a self addressed envelope with registered post stamps on it to the Australian Embassy in Berlin.
> 
> Cheers,
> Maverick


Thanks Maverick, it was fast indeed!!! :clap2:

I am not yet sure (infact have to start thinking on these lines now) regarding the final move. Atleast should make it a point to make a short initial visit in Nov / December this year as the deadline for it is mid May 2012. :ranger:

When & where r u planning for "D" move boss??? lane: visiting India in between????

Regarding the labeling the visa, a few tips needed from you:
1. Is it safe enough to post the passport to Berlin?
2. How ling did it take for your visa labeling at Berlin?
3. What happens to your German Visa & Work Permit label??
4. what are the related costs and how do we transfer money to them?
5. Self addressed envelop with registered stamp - where do we get this? 
6. Again, is this procedure safe??? (I am too concerned on this topic as 3 original passports are to be sent & received back isnt it...) 

Cheers!!


----------



## maverick343

I will be leaving mid July. Will be directly going there. My latest date of entry is 01 Aug, so I don't have too much time before that.

Its a registered post. Its safe enough, and I got my passports back last Saturday. Normally it should not take more than 5 working days, but for me it took 10 days after theey received. They said there is some back log and its taking time.

The visa evidencing is done by the Australian Embassy. So it has nothing to do with your German visa. They find another free page and just stick the new visa. 
Just ensure that you are sending it as registered post. Put the self addressed envelope inside the one that you will send the passports in, take it to the post office and ask them to send it as Einschreiben Einwurf.
There is no other cost. 
You can also contact them if you have questions.

Cheers,
Maverick


----------



## HelloMaggie

Hi evryone, 

I have been quite for more than a week waiting for the paper copy of my husband ACS assessment result, just yesterday we receive from our local mailman the envelop containing the letter result indicating its +ve suitable for migration under 261311(Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO code...but i doubt if we could beat the July1 deadline for we are preparing to take the IELTS, result takes 3wks. to release :


----------



## WeekrisH

HelloMaggie said:


> Hi evryone,
> 
> I have been quite for more than a week waiting for the paper copy of my husband ACS assessment result, just yesterday we receive from our local mailman the envelop containing the letter result indicating its +ve suitable for migration under 261311(Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO code...but i doubt if we could beat the July1 deadline for we are preparing to take the IELTS, result takes 3wks. to release :


Congratulations. Well i believe you can still beat the deadline if your IELTS test is taken before u lodge the online application. You will then have 28 days to submit the IELTS result online. This method will only work if your test date is atleast one day before your application lodgment date. Other experienced members can comment if this holds good.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## soni.nikunj

Hey Guys

In regards to Timelines, would like to share it with you guys as well so might prove helpful for members of this forum as it has helped me a lot being here.

03-July-2010 = Visa Application - Filed online 175 on July 3rd, 2010 (ANZSCO 261111 - Systems Designer)
18-Mar-2011 = Got Email from DIAC that Case Officer will be assigned soon.
11-Apr-2011 = Case Officer Assigned
12-Apr-2011 = Additional Info requested (Bank statements, tax statements, payslips)
18-May-2011 = CO requested for PCC & Medicals
31-May-2011 = Uploaded Ausi PCC, India PCC. Medicals will be sent directly by Medibank
1-June-2011 = CO sent an email saying awaiting for Medicals from Medibank



Regards
Nick


----------



## Dhawal

manoji said:


> Hi manoji,
> Congrats for the visa grant...


----------



## HelloMaggie

WeekrisH said:


> Congratulations. Well i believe you can still beat the deadline if your IELTS test is taken before u lodge the online application. You will then have 28 days to submit the IELTS result online. This method will only work if your test date is atleast one day before your application lodgment date. Other experienced members can comment if this holds good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Thanks for the HOPE but we better not to rush things up...we will chose to wait july 1, even theres proposed points system on July 1, we still hope the little chances becomes big to change or at least redo July 1 point system so we may all have bigger chance of going to OZ... even its sounds impossible.


----------



## uroojs

Hi manoji!

COngrats !

Thats real quick buddy


----------



## manoji

maverick343 said:


> I will be leaving mid July. Will be directly going there. My latest date of entry is 01 Aug, so I don't have too much time before that.
> 
> Cheers,
> Maverick


Good luck to you Maverick!!

Cheers


----------



## manoji

soni.nikunj said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> In regards to Timelines, would like to share it with you guys as well so might prove helpful for members of this forum as it has helped me a lot being here.
> 
> 03-July-2010 = Visa Application - Filed online 175 on July 3rd, 2010 (ANZSCO 261111 - Systems Designer)
> 18-Mar-2011 = Got Email from DIAC that Case Officer will be assigned soon.
> 11-Apr-2011 = Case Officer Assigned
> 12-Apr-2011 = Additional Info requested (Bank statements, tax statements, payslips)
> 18-May-2011 = CO requested for PCC & Medicals
> 31-May-2011 = Uploaded Ausi PCC, India PCC. Medicals will be sent directly by Medibank
> 1-June-2011 = CO sent an email saying awaiting for Medicals from Medibank
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> Nick



Your timelines seem to be amazingly fast compared to mine, pretty good going!!!:clap2:

My best wishes for a quicker Visa grant!

Cheers


----------



## manoji

Dhawal said:


> manoji said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi manoji,
> Congrats for the visa grant...
> 
> 
> 
> Thamks a lot Dhawal
> 
> good luck to you!
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...


----------



## manoji

uroojs said:


> Hi manoji!
> 
> COngrats !
> 
> Thats real quick buddy


Thanks Urooj, yes - it went really fast in the last weeks.
Hope that your Medics + PCC will be requested soon towards the final grant, good luck!#


Cheers


----------



## uroojs

manoji said:


> Thanks Urooj, yes - it went really fast in the last weeks.
> Hope that your Medics + PCC will be requested soon towards the final grant, good luck!#
> 
> 
> Cheers



Thank u:clap2:


----------



## WeekrisH

HelloMaggie said:


> Thanks for the HOPE but we better not to rush things up...we will chose to wait july 1, even theres proposed points system on July 1, we still hope the little chances becomes big to change or at least redo July 1 point system so we may all have bigger chance of going to OZ... even its sounds impossible.


I hope you do know that the visa fee is being hiked by 15% from Jul 1, 2011. If you qualify for the currents points test then there is really no reason why you should wait till July 1,2011 even if you do get more points under the new point system. Applications will not get higher priority because you have more points


----------



## stormgal

WeekrisH said:


> I hope you do know that the visa fee is being hiked by 15% from Jul 1, 2011.


Oh Lordy, don't remind me. For us it will be more than 15% taking the currency exchange into consideration. :wacko:


----------



## WeekrisH

stormgal said:


> Oh Lordy, don't remind me. For us it will be more than 15% taking the currency exchange into consideration. :wacko:


Very true. An increase of around 417 USD with today's exchange conversion ($3195-$2778). 

I'm hoping to avoid the extra fee provided i receive the ACS letter soon enough and DIAC doesn't freeze their online app system in preparation for the new changes

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## stormgal

WeekrisH said:


> Very true. An increase of around 417 USD with today's exchange conversion ($3195-$2778).
> 
> I'm hoping to avoid the extra fee provided i receive the ACS letter soon enough and DIAC doesn't freeze their online app system in preparation for the new changes
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Oh how can I forget - the bank may charge you a "foreign transaction fee". Mine was 11% extra when I applied for ACS and I had no idea until I saw my statement. :yuck: So keep that in mind. 


This is how I imagine the bank charging the foreign fee: :eyebrows: :eyebrows:


----------



## ind2aus

WeekrisH said:


> Congratulations. Well i believe you can still beat the deadline if your IELTS test is taken before u lodge the online application. You will then have 28 days to submit the IELTS result online. This method will only work if your test date is atleast one day before your application lodgment date. Other experienced members can comment if this holds good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum



Hi Friends,

Is it possible to lodge the DIAC Application before sitting for IELTS or compulsory IELTS score is required to lodge the DIAC application? 

If IELTS score is not required to lodge the Apps, then we can apply online and send the IELTS score later.

Regards
Kumar


----------



## flippity

Hi guys,

I'm waiting for my ACS application result. It is now "With assessor". Now I'm preparing to apply for 885 visa and wondering how rigid is the "apply within 6 months of completing studies" pre-condition? 'Cause my 6 months are about to get over within a week and I'm worried


----------



## WeekrisH

stormgal said:


> Oh how can I forget - the bank may charge you a "foreign transaction fee". Mine was 11% extra when I applied for ACS and I had no idea until I saw my statement. :yuck: So keep that in mind.
> 
> 
> This is how I imagine the bank charging the foreign fee: :eyebrows: :eyebrows:



Not if you use a credit card that waives the "Foreign Transaction fee". I'm fortunate enough to have a couple of these cards as well.


----------



## WeekrisH

ind2aus said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Is it possible to lodge the DIAC Application before sitting for IELTS or compulsory IELTS score is required to lodge the DIAC application?
> 
> If IELTS score is not required to lodge the Apps, then we can apply online and send the IELTS score later.
> 
> Regards
> Kumar


You have to sit the IELTS test before lodging the Visa Application. The Visa application requires the test reference number ( i believe its the Candidate Reference number from your IELTS test). You have 28 days from the date of visa application to submit your IELTS results and all other documents. 

I also have to warn that if you do this you have to be extremely confident of scoring 7's in all sections (if you choose Proficient english language ability to claim 15 points). If the IELTS results are not as expected then you wouldn't be 
able to submit the IELTS score in time and your application could be rejected since you haven't provided a valid test result (which is a prerequisite).
It is always advisable to atleast know the IELTS score before you pay the visa fee. IELTS offers a results preview on the 13th day after you have taken your IELTS test but the actual paper result arrives in the mail a week later. 

I hope i have clarified your question.


----------



## chaitanya

WeekrisH said:


> You have to sit the IELTS test before lodging the Visa Application. The Visa application requires the test reference number ( i believe its the Candidate Reference number from your IELTS test). You have 28 days from the date of visa application to submit your IELTS results and all other documents.
> 
> I also have to warn that if you do this you have to be extremely confident of scoring 7's in all sections (if you choose Proficient english language ability to claim 15 points). If the IELTS results are not as expected then you wouldn't be
> able to submit the IELTS score in time and your application could be rejected since you haven't provided a valid test result (which is a prerequisite).
> It is always advisable to atleast know the IELTS score before you pay the visa fee. IELTS offers a results preview on the 13th day after you have taken your IELTS test but the actual paper result arrives in the mail a week later.
> 
> I hope i have clarified your question.


Hello Weekrish,
I am a new joinee to this community(u may see that i have joined today). To tell about myself, I have applied for ACS.
Date Received says: 20-May-2011
Event Type: PASA
Status: In Process
The "You are here:" indicator is on the 4th box (Your application is being assessed by an Authorised Assessor). 

I had a query:
Could you please direct me to the link which mentions about the point-wise segregation of IELTS score required for second stage.?

Thanks & Regards,
Chaitanya


----------



## armandra

chaitanya said:


> ..
> ..
> about the *point-wise segregation of IELTS score required for second stage*.?
> ..
> ..


What do you mean? What's a point-wise segregation of IELTS score required for second stage??? 


armandra!


----------



## stormgal

armandra said:


> What do you mean? What's a point-wise segregation of IELTS score required for second stage???
> 
> 
> armandra!


I was looking at that comment as well and .. 

But I wanted to make a correction - it's not 15 but 10 points for 7 in IELTS (considering the OP is applying for the new points system)


----------



## chaitanya

armandra said:


> What do you mean? What's a point-wise segregation of IELTS score required for second stage???
> 
> 
> armandra!


Hi Armandra,

I meant: For the IELTS score:

Information online mentions that getting IELTS 8 will fetch us 20 points

May i please know do we fetch 20 points for the overall IELTS 8 band score or only if we happen to get 8 in all the 4 sections(reading, writing, listening & speaking)

Thanks,
Chaitanya


----------



## armandra

chaitanya said:


> Hi Armandra,
> 
> I meant: For the IELTS score:
> 
> Information online mentions that getting IELTS 8 will fetch us 20 points
> 
> May i please know do we fetch 20 points for the overall IELTS 8 band score or only if we happen to get 8 in all the 4 sections(reading, writing, listening & speaking)
> 
> Thanks,
> Chaitanya


Right. The points are allotted if and ONLY IF the score (be it 7 or 8) pertains to each module. Overall score isn't taken into consideration.

armandra!


----------



## stormgal

chaitanya said:


> Hi Armandra,
> 
> I meant: For the IELTS score:
> 
> Information online mentions that getting IELTS 8 will fetch us 20 points
> 
> May i please know do we fetch 20 points for the overall IELTS 8 band score or only if we happen to get 8 in all the 4 sections(reading, writing, listening & speaking)
> 
> Thanks,
> Chaitanya


8 in each band.


----------



## WeekrisH

chaitanya said:


> Hi Armandra,
> 
> I meant: For the IELTS score:
> 
> Information online mentions that getting IELTS 8 will fetch us 20 points
> 
> May i please know do we fetch 20 points for the overall IELTS 8 band score or only if we happen to get 8 in all the 4 sections(reading, writing, listening & speaking)
> 
> Thanks,
> Chaitanya


Hi

You have to get band 8 in each section of the IELTS test to claim 20 points.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## chaitanya

stormgal said:


> 8 in each band.


Thank you one & all.


----------



## WeekrisH

stormgal said:


> I was looking at that comment as well and ..
> 
> But I wanted to make a correction - it's not 15 but 10 points for 7 in IELTS (considering the OP is applying for the new points system)


The 15 points i mentioned is for the current points test. I thought OP wanted to apply before July 1 since he was showing urgency in applying for visa before receiving the IELTS result. Otherwise he has no reason to rush through his application ??

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## chaitanya

chaitanya said:


> Thank you one & all.


Could you please provide me the link wherein i can check about the new developments regarding the point change & also the present points system for Australian PR.

Thanks,
Chaitanya


----------



## WeekrisH

chaitanya said:


> Could you please provide me the link wherein i can check about the new developments regarding the point change & also the present points system for Australian PR.
> 
> Thanks,
> Chaitanya


http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/whats-new.htm#h

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## chaitanya

Thank you.


----------



## alinaling

Hi, Guys~

I m also waiting for my skill assessment

Given Name Alina
Date Received 15-April-2011 
Event Type PASA 
Status In process 
Managed By Rhiannon 

Registered Post No 

I have no idea when it has been allocated by the assessor, yesterday is my first time to check it since my application lodged.

I am only do the skill assessment review, all based on my previous documents provided and previous skill assessment. 

Does any one know how long does take to get the result after the application allocated?

Thanks in advance~!
Alina


----------



## aarkay

3 months


----------



## alinaling

hi, thanks,

but I mean how long does take from stage 4 to stage 5.....


----------



## aarkay

alinaling said:


> hi, thanks,
> 
> but I mean how long does take from stage 4 to stage 5.....


12 weeks or approx 3months from stage 4 to stage 5...


----------



## flippity

alinaling said:


> hi, thanks,
> 
> but I mean how long does take from stage 4 to stage 5.....


You mean from "With Assessor" to "Posted"? 3-4 days I reckon.


----------



## alinaling

flippity said:


> You mean from "With Assessor" to "Posted"? 3-4 days I reckon.


Yeap~! U got it~!

Because I did check my status, and found it's already "With Assessor", so Just wonder how long I need wait for. 

Thanks~! hope can receive it next week~! :clap2:


----------



## HelloMaggie

alinaling said:


> Yeap~! U got it~!
> 
> Because I did check my status, and found it's already "With Assessor", so Just wonder how long I need wait for.
> 
> Thanks~! hope can receive it next week~! :clap2:


Our ACS skills assessment notice when it was with assessor took 10 days until our CO asked us if we could confirm to them 261311 Analyst Programmer was more suitable to nominate rather than 261111 ICT Business Analyst and right after same day after confirmation of their suggestion, it took 5 days before an autoreply registered post notification email was received and then another 10 working days more after we received from our local post the paper copy of the result. From here maybe you can have the idea of how long you will have your own ACS result...GOODLUCK!!!

By the way, we just received from our local post the ACS skills assessment paper result last May 31.


----------



## alinaling

HelloMaggie said:


> Our ACS skills assessment notice when it was with assessor took 10 days until our CO asked us if we could confirm to them 261311 Analyst Programmer was more suitable to nominate rather than 261111 ICT Business Analyst and right after same day after confirmation of their suggestion, it took 5 days before an autoreply registered post notification email was received and then another 10 working days more after we received from our local post the paper copy of the result. From here maybe you can have the idea of how long you will have your own ACS result...GOODLUCK!!!
> 
> By the way, we just received from our local post the ACS skills assessment paper result last May 31.


Thanks, Maggie~!

Congra.....!!!

i am in brisbane, it should only take 2 day for the nornal mail delivery. Cheers~!


----------



## HelloMaggie

alinaling said:


> Thanks, Maggie~!
> 
> Congra.....!!!
> 
> i am in brisbane, it should only take 2 day for the nornal mail delivery. Cheers~!


Ah okey, most probably you have the bigger chance to lodge your application before July 1 came.


----------



## ind2aus

WeekrisH said:


> You have to sit the IELTS test before lodging the Visa Application. The Visa application requires the test reference number ( i believe its the Candidate Reference number from your IELTS test). You have 28 days from the date of visa application to submit your IELTS results and all other documents.
> 
> I also have to warn that if you do this you have to be extremely confident of scoring 7's in all sections (if you choose Proficient english language ability to claim 15 points). If the IELTS results are not as expected then you wouldn't be
> able to submit the IELTS score in time and your application could be rejected since you haven't provided a valid test result (which is a prerequisite).
> It is always advisable to atleast know the IELTS score before you pay the visa fee. IELTS offers a results preview on the 13th day after you have taken your IELTS test but the actual paper result arrives in the mail a week later.
> 
> I hope i have clarified your question.




Hi WeekrisH,

I am cleared, thank you very much


----------



## alinaling

HelloMaggie said:


> Ah okey, most probably you have the bigger chance to lodge your application before July 1 came.


Thanks~!

I did lodge my application at Dec 2009, just do the skill assessment review to match new SOL. 1st July policy does not effect me at all. 

Good Luck~!


----------



## soni.nikunj

manoji said:


> Your timelines seem to be amazingly fast compared to mine, pretty good going!!!:clap2:
> 
> My best wishes for a quicker Visa grant!
> 
> Cheers


Thanks Manoj.

I too finally got my Visa Grant today. Only thing remaining for me is to go back to India to get my Passport stamped in few weeks.

Hope everyone gets it soon too.

Regards
Nick


----------



## iNinjaN

soni.nikunj said:


> Thanks Manoj.
> 
> I too finally got my Visa Grant today. Only thing remaining for me is to go back to India to get my Passport stamped in few weeks.
> 
> Hope everyone gets it soon too.
> 
> Regards
> Nick


Congrats nick!!!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## HelloMaggie

alinaling said:


> Thanks~!
> 
> I did lodge my application at Dec 2009, just do the skill assessment review to match new SOL. 1st July policy does not effect me at all.
> 
> Good Luck~!


Thanks, GOODLUCK! to you as well...


----------



## imrancrest

Matrix said:


> Hi aarkay
> 
> Today my application status also changed to "Your Application is being Assessed by an Authorised Assessor." Image is attached for your reference. Waiting for a positive response. ACS took exactly 12 weeks.



Hello everybody ,

I applied for ACS and this is my status same as yours , 

* 3rd May - Date received 
* The *status shows InProcess* but the *chart shows with assessor* and this status was changed on 30th may . 

There are just two answers for this , 
* Either they just want to show that the progress is going on or 
* THey want to push all the applicants before the July1 deadline as they might be thinking of new SOL list. 
If they want to push , It would be happiest moment of my life .
I think it generally takes one week to finalize case after status moved to 'with assessor ' . 
Keeping my good fingers crossed if anything happens on monday 6th may .I hope as I will be short of 5 points for new rules beginning july1

good luck every one ....keep posting your status


----------



## aarkay

*ACS letter*

I received an email today that my letter is to be posted very soon, and should reach me in 2 weeks time.

I checked and my status has been changes to "with assessor" and it took exactly 80 days(12th week) for status to change from "in process". 

Looking forward to receive a positive assessment before 20th June 2011 and file my app with DIAC before the 1st July changes come into effect.

I also checked the old application status page and it says status "closed". Don't know what does that mean.


----------



## imrancrest

aarkay said:


> I received an email today that my letter is to be posted very soon, and should reach me in 2 weeks time.
> 
> I checked and my status has been changes to "with assessor" and it took exactly 80 days(12th week) for status to change from "in process".
> 
> Looking forward to receive a positive assessment before 20th June 2011 and file my app with DIAC before the 1st July changes come into effect.
> 
> I also checked the old application status page and it says status "closed". Don't know what does that mean.


congrats aarkay , usually it takes 10 days for the letter to reach you . 

Myself still waiting for udates ......


----------



## WeekrisH

*Another hurdle cleared*

Hello all

I received the ACS result letter today and my skills were assessed as being suitable for migration under PIM 3 Group A. 

A couple of points to share

My experience from previous two companies (about 3.5 years worth of experience) were indicated as not being assessable since i only had the Relieving and Experience Letters from them. The letters only had the Position held, Join Date, Relieving date and conduct recommendation. Neither of them had the job responsibilities listed as is common with most companies. 

It took exactly a week for the letter to receive the letter (in USA) from the time the registered Post number was sent to me. The registered post number was not trackable and i called Australia Post yesterday only to be told that the letter was sent on 31-May-11, reached US on 01-Jun-11 and would take a week to be delivered after it is cleared by customs. 

Here are my timelines again (for those who are interested)

ANZSCO Code - 261112 (System Analyst)
Managed by - JL
To be Allocated - 05/Mar/2011
In process - 11/Mar/2011
With Assessor - 27/May/2011
Case Finalized - 29/May/2011
Result Letter in hand - 06/Jun/2011

I would be lodging the online 175 visa in the next couple of days and prepare for a long wait :ranger:


I wish the best for all of you who have applied and are waiting for the ACS result.


----------



## armandra

WeekrisH said:


> Hello all
> 
> I received the ACS result letter today and my skills were assessed as being suitable for migration under PIM 3 Group A.
> ..
> ...
> 
> I would be lodging the online 175 visa in the next couple of days and prepare for a long wait :ranger:
> 
> 
> I wish the best for all of you who have applied and are waiting for the ACS result.


Congrats mate! Good luck with the 175!! :clap2:


armandra!


----------



## WeekrisH

armandra said:


> Congrats mate! Good luck with the 175!! :clap2:
> 
> 
> armandra!


Thanks armandra for all the tips and encouragement.


----------



## stormgal

WeekrisH said:


> Hello all
> 
> I received the ACS result letter today and my skills were assessed as being suitable for migration under PIM 3 Group A.
> 
> A couple of points to share
> 
> My experience from previous two companies (about 3.5 years worth of experience) were indicated as not being assessable since i only had the Relieving and Experience Letters from them. The letters only had the Position held, Join Date, Relieving date and conduct recommendation. Neither of them had the job responsibilities listed as is common with most companies.


Congrats, weekriH! :clap2:

Can I ask- did you not get a recommendation from your previous bosses? I'm not sure what they mean by "not being assessable" ?


----------



## alinaling

I got reply from Rhiannon Burkett yesterday, only be told My application is currently with the assessor and should be finalised shortly.... 

it is with assessor more than a week .... hope I can get it soon....

Good luck for all!


----------



## WeekrisH

stormgal said:


> Congrats, weekriH! :clap2:
> 
> Can I ask- did you not get a recommendation from your previous bosses? I'm not sure what they mean by "not being assessable" ?


Hi Stormgal 

As i said earlier my experience letters from the previous two companies i worked for barely stated any of my job responsibilities. I did not bother to get a fresh experience letter with my roles and responsibilities with from these companies because of the following para that i had read in the "PASA Guidelines for applicants" document pg 20 under Assessment criteria 

(see section bolded in red)

GROUP A (suitable)

Applicants must provide evidence that they have a qualification assessed as comparable to the educational level of an Australian Qualifications Framework (AQF) Bachelor (undergraduate) degree or Graduate Diploma or higher degree level qualification with a major in ICT in a highly relevant field to the nominated occupation and at least two (2) years of full time professional ICT work experience in a field closely related to the nominated occupation, *completed in the seven (7) years before the date of application for Skills Assessment*. 

The document i quoted above can be found here 
http://www.acs.org.au/assessment/docs/PASAGuidelinesforApplicants.doc

Since it clearly states that ACS will only consider the work experience completed in the immediate seven years before the date of application and i have already been with my current company for more than that, i was certain the previous experience would not be taken into account anyway. 

This i believe was partly the reason that my ACS result letter had my first 3.5 years of experience as "not assessable"


----------



## WeekrisH

*ACS Membership worth it?*

I also had a general question for people following this thread

With the ACS Result letter i also received a prefilled application with an invitation to apply for ACS membership at a discounted price. The invitation also lists some membership benefits the most interesting among which is listing in their skills database which prospective employers use to scout for talent. 

Does anybody have a full membership with ACS and is it really worth the $280 they ask for? My thoughts are in the negative but i thought i'd ask anway.


----------



## aarkay

WeekrisH said:


> I also had a general question for people following this thread
> 
> With the ACS Result letter i also received a prefilled application with an invitation to apply for ACS membership at a discounted price. The invitation also lists some membership benefits the most interesting among which is listing in their skills database which prospective employers use to scout for talent.
> 
> Does anybody have a full membership with ACS and is it really worth the $280 they ask for? My thoughts are in the negative but i thought i'd ask anway.


dont actually know... I think hardly anybody over here will know about it...only the guys who are a step ahead of us might be knowing about this

put your ques in this forum, and see if those people can give some input....


----------



## HelloMaggie

WeekrisH said:


> I hope you do know that the visa fee is being hiked by 15% from Jul 1, 2011. If you qualify for the currents points test then there is really no reason why you should wait till July 1,2011 even if you do get more points under the new point system. Applications will not get higher priority because you have more points


Hi! WeekrisH,

Could you give me the link for what you have mentioned hike in VAC-Visa Application Charge, thanks!!!


----------



## flippity

I got a positive assessment result as well for Software Engineer. Yay! I was not very confident, but props to ACS  It took exactly 12 weeks for them to decide on the case and post it. Can anyone tell me how much is the processing time for an 885 online application?


----------



## WeekrisH

HelloMaggie said:


> Hi! WeekrisH,
> 
> Could you give me the link for what you have mentioned hike in VAC-Visa Application Charge, thanks!!!


Here you go 

http://www.budget.gov.au/2011-12/content/bp2/html/bp2_revenue-06.htm

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## alinaling

WeekrisH said:


> I also had a general question for people following this thread
> 
> With the ACS Result letter i also received a prefilled application with an invitation to apply for ACS membership at a discounted price. The invitation also lists some membership benefits the most interesting among which is listing in their skills database which prospective employers use to scout for talent.
> 
> Does anybody have a full membership with ACS and is it really worth the $280 they ask for? My thoughts are in the negative but i thought i'd ask anway.


Hi, mate,

I donot think it is worth to pay. I did my skills assessment for three times, every time they sent me the result with the membership form. but I have never paid for it. 

the skills assessment result only valid in 2 years, after 2 years, you need to apply again if you need it for some applications.

membership fee may be $280 per year, You may be able to access some database to help you get a job in AU. however everyone in AU go seek.com

:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## HelloMaggie

WeekrisH said:


> Here you go
> 
> Budget Measures 2011-12 - Budget Paper No. 2 - Revenue Measures - Immigration and Citizenship
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Thanks! i went to the link you gave me but as i read through among the issues of Australian budgets i could not find it anywhere else, i was so sad not to have found it. If you have a link that is specific to VAC hike i hope you would not mind to post it, thanks! once again.


----------



## HelloMaggie

alinaling said:


> Hi, mate,
> 
> I donot think it is worth to pay. I did my skills assessment for three times, every time they sent me the result with the membership form. but I have never paid for it.
> 
> the skills assessment result only valid in 2 years, after 2 years, you need to apply again if you need it for some applications.
> 
> membership fee may be $280 per year, You may be able to access some database to help you get a job in AU. however everyone in AU go seek.com
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2:


 Just want to make additional comment...upon receiving our ACS skills assessment result we too received such application and flyer about ACS membership but we did ignore it, i have read in other forum that better to seek for a head hunter prior to migrating in Oz, this way you will have a better chance to get a job as they will be the one to prepare an applicant like attending seminars and training that will makes you fit for a job.


----------



## armandra

HelloMaggie said:


> Thanks! i went to the link you gave me but as i read through among the issues of Australian budgets i could not find it anywhere else, i was so sad not to have found it. If you have a link that is specific to VAC hike i hope you would not mind to post it, thanks! once again.


Here you go:











I just took a screenshot of the page WeekrisH already posted and highlighted the text for you.


armandra!


----------



## HelloMaggie

armandra said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just took a screenshot of the page WeekrisH already posted and highlighted the text for you.
> 
> 
> armandra!


Hi! Armandra, 

I have read this article too, so we have to consider an increase of 15% in visa 175 and 176. Following visa types mentioned in the article were not covered by the hike.

Thanks! Armandra...its a great help!


----------



## WeekrisH

alinaling said:


> Hi, mate,
> 
> I donot think it is worth to pay. I did my skills assessment for three times, every time they sent me the result with the membership form. but I have never paid for it.
> 
> the skills assessment result only valid in 2 years, after 2 years, you need to apply again if you need it for some applications.
> 
> membership fee may be $280 per year, You may be able to access some database to help you get a job in AU. however everyone in AU go seek.com
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Thanks for your input. Your post says the skills assessment is valid for 2 years? I don't think it's 2 years anymore. The result letter I received says it's valid for a year from the date of issue.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## armandra

WeekrisH said:


> Thanks for your input. Your post says the skills assessment is valid for 2 years? I don't think it's 2 years anymore. The result letter I received says it's valid for a year from the date of issue.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Alina's letter is valid for 2 years because he/she is a recent Australian uni grad and hence is classified under Group C. 



> 37. How long is my result letter valid for?
> 
> Group A and B are valid for a period of 12 months from the date of issue, Group C letters are valid for 24 months from date of issue.


Source: https://www.acs.org.au/index.cfm?action=show&conID=frequentask


armandra!


----------



## foha2012

armandra said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just took a screenshot of the page WeekrisH already posted and highlighted the text for you.
> 
> 
> armandra!


Armandra,

That was nice.. But can we stay on the topic here ?

This thread is about ACS timelines and and I get very annoyed when I get notified by an email that someone has posted on this thread, and when I check, its about something else!!

Cheers,

TAA


----------



## HelloMaggie

foha2012 said:


> Armandra,
> 
> That was nice.. But can we stay on the topic here ?
> 
> This thread is about ACS timelines and and I get very annoyed when I get notified by an email that someone has posted on this thread, and when I check, its about something else!!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> TAA


Thanks! to all the people who replied back.

I am sorry...i know its out of topic....may we now continue to the original topic.


----------



## alinaling

WeekrisH said:


> Thanks for your input. Your post says the skills assessment is valid for 2 years? I don't think it's 2 years anymore. The result letter I received says it's valid for a year from the date of issue.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hi, 

it may because I am in AU and got my master degree and working experiences in here as well. 

cheers.
Alina


----------



## alinaling

flippity said:


> I got a positive assessment result as well for Software Engineer. Yay! I was not very confident, but props to ACS  It took exactly 12 weeks for them to decide on the case and post it. Can anyone tell me how much is the processing time for an 885 online application?


God knows~!:eyebrows:
some applications under group3 only took few months, some of them are still waiting for years. 

anyway, sumbit your application ASAP before 1 JULY, IMMI will start to process group4 applications from the beginning of next year.

Cheers,
ALina


----------



## NataLibera

*finally assessed!*

Sharing my status :
Analyst Programmer (261311)
Documents recieved : 8th Feb 2011
In- process : (Managed By Rhiannon)
Awaiting documents : 13th April 2011
Documents emailed (as suggested by Rhiannon): 04 May 2011
With Assessor: 02 Jun 2011
Case Finalised: 03 Jun 2011
Skills Assessment Result: ACS PIM 3, Group B
ANZSCO Code 261311 (Analyst Programmer)

Finally!!


----------



## infypawan

NataLibera said:


> Sharing my status :
> Analyst Programmer (261311)
> Documents recieved : 8th Feb 2011
> In- process : (Managed By Rhiannon)
> Awaiting documents : 13th April 2011
> Documents emailed (as suggested by Rhiannon): 04 May 2011
> With Assessor: 02 Jun 2011
> Case Finalised: 03 Jun 2011
> Skills Assessment Result: ACS PIM 3, Group B
> ANZSCO Code 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
> 
> Finally!!


Congrats..
Which degree are you holding..??? just curious to know as you are assesed Group B


----------



## manoji

soni.nikunj said:


> Thanks Manoj.
> 
> I too finally got my Visa Grant today. Only thing remaining for me is to go back to India to get my Passport stamped in few weeks.
> 
> Hope everyone gets it soon too.
> 
> Regards
> Nick



Wow, thats good news!!!!
Congratz Nick!!!

Cheers


----------



## NataLibera

infypawan said:


> Congrats..
> Which degree are you holding..??? just curious to know as you are assesed Group B


no degree, just diploma and 11 years working experience
NL


----------



## expatthiru

Dear Experts,

Need your suggestion if i can lodge my DIAC application before July 1st.

1. Got State sponsorship from victoria in Apr 2011.

2. ACS status as below.

Date Receievd : 16- May-2011
Even Type : PASA
Status : In Process
Managed by	: Rhiannon
Registered Post	: XXXXX

and the application process graph shows at stage 4 "Your Application is being Assessed by an Authorised Assessor".

So in this condition, Is there any chance my case can be finalised before Jun 20-25th(!!!!). To avoid the postal delayi have given a friend's sydney address. So he could get and send a scan copy to me immediately.

3, The next big thing is, I yet to have the IELTS. i have previous experience in IELTS with over all score of 6.5 but the score is expired now. Now the Only available date is Jun 25th. This time i believe i will score around the same 6.5 only.

DO I NEED TO SCORE 7 in EACH Reading, Writting , Listening & Speaking ? Or I am allowed score over all 6.0 with each 6.0?

So if i take the IELTS exam on 25th, I could get the result around 10 july only. In this case can i lodge the DIAC application before 30th Jun(i filled in all except the ACS and IELTS thingy), later send the IELTS results after Jul 10th?

Will that miracle happen to get my ACS finalised before 25th Jun and allowed to lodge an application with DIAC without a IELTS score but with a IELTS exam taken evidence ? 

Please suggest all possible ways to lodge my application before the points things comes in befroe 1st July.

Regards
thiruvel


----------



## HelloMaggie

expatthiru said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Need your suggestion if i can lodge my DIAC application before July 1st.
> 
> 1. Got State sponsorship from victoria in Apr 2011.
> 
> 2. ACS status as below.
> 
> Date Receievd : 16- May-2011
> Even Type : PASA
> Status : In Process
> Managed by	: Rhiannon
> Registered Post	: XXXXX
> 
> and the application process graph shows at stage 4 "Your Application is being Assessed by an Authorised Assessor".
> 
> So in this condition, Is there any chance my case can be finalised before Jun 20-25th(!!!!). To avoid the postal delayi have given a friend's sydney address. So he could get and send a scan copy to me immediately.
> 
> 3, The next big thing is, I yet to have the IELTS. i have previous experience in IELTS with over all score of 6.5 but the score is expired now. Now the Only available date is Jun 25th. This time i believe i will score around the same 6.5 only.
> 
> DO I NEED TO SCORE 7 in EACH Reading, Writting , Listening & Speaking ? Or I am allowed score over all 6.0 with each 6.0?
> 
> So if i take the IELTS exam on 25th, I could get the result around 10 july only. In this case can i lodge the DIAC application before 30th Jun(i filled in all except the ACS and IELTS thingy), later send the IELTS results after Jul 10th?
> 
> Will that miracle happen to get my ACS finalised before 25th Jun and allowed to lodge an application with DIAC without a IELTS score but with a IELTS exam taken evidence ?
> 
> Please suggest all possible ways to lodge my application before the points things comes in befroe 1st July.
> 
> Regards
> thiruvel


About your skills assessment from the website update, the result could be possible to release 5 days after and then paper result could reached your friend at least 2 days by Australia post, it was based on my personal experience.

Any input from our experienced fellows about IELTS...


----------



## infypawan

expatthiru said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Need your suggestion if i can lodge my DIAC application before July 1st.
> 
> 1. Got State sponsorship from victoria in Apr 2011.
> 
> 2. ACS status as below.
> 
> Date Receievd : 16- May-2011
> Even Type : PASA
> Status : In Process
> Managed by	: Rhiannon
> Registered Post	: XXXXX
> 
> and the application process graph shows at stage 4 "Your Application is being Assessed by an Authorised Assessor".
> 
> So in this condition, Is there any chance my case can be finalised before Jun 20-25th(!!!!). To avoid the postal delayi have given a friend's sydney address. So he could get and send a scan copy to me immediately.
> 
> 3, The next big thing is, I yet to have the IELTS. i have previous experience in IELTS with over all score of 6.5 but the score is expired now. Now the Only available date is Jun 25th. This time i believe i will score around the same 6.5 only.
> 
> DO I NEED TO SCORE 7 in EACH Reading, Writting , Listening & Speaking ? Or I am allowed score over all 6.0 with each 6.0?
> 
> So if i take the IELTS exam on 25th, I could get the result around 10 july only. In this case can i lodge the DIAC application before 30th Jun(i filled in all except the ACS and IELTS thingy), later send the IELTS results after Jul 10th?
> 
> Will that miracle happen to get my ACS finalised before 25th Jun and allowed to lodge an application with DIAC without a IELTS score but with a IELTS exam taken evidence ?
> 
> Please suggest all possible ways to lodge my application before the points things comes in befroe 1st July.
> 
> Regards
> thiruvel



1. Got State sponsorship from victoria in Apr 2011.
Congrats mate..

2. ACS status as below.

Date Receievd : 16- May-2011
Even Type : PASA
Status : In Process
Managed by	: Rhiannon
Registered Post	: XXXXX

and the application process graph shows at stage 4 "Your Application is being Assessed by an Authorised Assessor".

So in this condition, Is there any chance my case can be finalised before Jun 20-25th(!!!!). To avoid the postal delayi have given a friend's sydney address. So he could get and send a scan copy to me immediately.
ACS is currently experiencing high volumes of applications and they are taking their 12 weeks of lead time completely. I filed my case on march 1st and my status is still in process. 

3, The next big thing is, I yet to have the IELTS. i have previous experience in IELTS with over all score of 6.5 but the score is expired now. Now the Only available date is Jun 25th. This time i believe i will score around the same 6.5 only.
U dont need the result of IELTS at the time of filing application. You should atleast book a slot for the exam and upload the receipt as a proof.
Without actually getting the result while filing ur PR u can anticipate that u will get 6 or 7 in each section and fill the same in the application and claim the points accordingly.

DO I NEED TO SCORE 7 in EACH Reading, Writting , Listening & Speaking ? Or I am allowed score over all 6.0 with each 6.0?
Band score of 6 is compulsory in each and every section of IELTS which is the eligibilty criteria for PR. Band score of 7 in each section will give u extra points.

So if i take the IELTS exam on 25th, I could get the result around 10 july only. In this case can i lodge the DIAC application before 30th Jun(i filled in all except the ACS and IELTS thingy), later send the IELTS results after Jul 10th?
U dont need the result of IELTS at the time of filing application. You should atleast book a slot for the exam and u can upload the receipt.

Will that miracle happen to get my ACS finalised before 25th Jun and allowed to lodge an application with DIAC without a IELTS score but with a IELTS exam taken evidence ? 
If ur CO finalises the case on or before June 30 u can request ACS to send a soft copy of ur result letter to ur email and u can use this to file ur PR. Also u dont need IELTS Result while filing ur PR. U atleast need to book for a slot and upload the receipt as proof.
Please suggest all possible ways to lodge my application before the points things comes in befroe 1st July.


----------



## WeekrisH

Dear Experts,

Need your suggestion if i can lodge my DIAC application before July 1st.

1. Got State sponsorship from victoria in Apr 2011.

2. ACS status as below.

Date Receievd : 16- May-2011
Even Type : PASA
Status : In Process
Managed by	: Rhiannon
Registered Post	: XXXXX

and the application process graph shows at stage 4 "Your Application is being Assessed by an Authorised Assessor".

So in this condition, Is there any chance my case can be finalised before Jun 20-25th(!!!!). To avoid the postal delayi have given a friend's sydney address. So he could get and send a scan copy to me immediately.


The chances are next to impossible that you would receive the assessment result by end of June. From what i've seen in recent times ACS takes a solid 12 weeks to complete the assessment and there are a lot of folks on this forum who applied in March and are still waiting.

3, The next big thing is, I yet to have the IELTS. i have previous experience in IELTS with over all score of 6.5 but the score is expired now. Now the Only available date is Jun 25th. This time i believe i will score around the same 6.5 only.

DO I NEED TO SCORE 7 in EACH Reading, Writting , Listening & Speaking ? Or I am allowed score over all 6.0 with each 6.0?

So if i take the IELTS exam on 25th, I could get the result around 10 july only. In this case can i lodge the DIAC application before 30th Jun(i filled in all except the ACS and IELTS thingy), later send the IELTS results after Jul 10th?

If you are looking to score 10 points for Proficient English you need 7's across all sections. If you are not concerned about points you would still need 6's across all sections.

Will that miracle happen to get my ACS finalised before 25th Jun and allowed to lodge an application with DIAC without a IELTS score but with a IELTS exam taken evidence ? 

Since you have lodged the ACS application in the middle of May, i would personally expect a result posted by first or second week of August. 

You can lodge the application with proof of IELTS receipt but since you need to submit the evidence of skills assessment within 28 days of lodging your application, even if you did lodge your application on 30th June it does not seem plausible that you will be able to do that with the ACS result. 

Please suggest all possible ways to lodge my application before the points things comes in befroe 1st July.

If i may ask , how many points are you able to get under the new points test?


Regards
thiruvel


----------



## expatthiru

WeekrisH said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Need your suggestion if i can lodge my DIAC application before July 1st.
> 
> 1. Got State sponsorship from victoria in Apr 2011.
> 
> 2. ACS status as below.
> 
> Date Receievd : 16- May-2011
> Even Type : PASA
> Status : In Process
> Managed by	: Rhiannon
> Registered Post	: XXXXX
> 
> and the application process graph shows at stage 4 "Your Application is being Assessed by an Authorised Assessor".
> 
> So in this condition, Is there any chance my case can be finalised before Jun 20-25th(!!!!). To avoid the postal delayi have given a friend's sydney address. So he could get and send a scan copy to me immediately.
> 
> 
> The chances are next to impossible that you would receive the assessment result by end of June. From what i've seen in recent times ACS takes a solid 12 weeks to complete the assessment and there are a lot of folks on this forum who applied in March and are still waiting.
> 
> 3, The next big thing is, I yet to have the IELTS. i have previous experience in IELTS with over all score of 6.5 but the score is expired now. Now the Only available date is Jun 25th. This time i believe i will score around the same 6.5 only.
> 
> DO I NEED TO SCORE 7 in EACH Reading, Writting , Listening & Speaking ? Or I am allowed score over all 6.0 with each 6.0?
> 
> So if i take the IELTS exam on 25th, I could get the result around 10 july only. In this case can i lodge the DIAC application before 30th Jun(i filled in all except the ACS and IELTS thingy), later send the IELTS results after Jul 10th?
> 
> If you are looking to score 10 points for Proficient English you need 7's across all sections. If you are not concerned about points you would still need 6's across all sections.
> 
> Will that miracle happen to get my ACS finalised before 25th Jun and allowed to lodge an application with DIAC without a IELTS score but with a IELTS exam taken evidence ?
> 
> Since you have lodged the ACS application in the middle of May, i would personally expect a result posted by first or second week of August.
> 
> You can lodge the application with proof of IELTS receipt but since you need to submit the evidence of skills assessment within 28 days of lodging your application, even if you did lodge your application on 30th June it does not seem plausible that you will be able to do that with the ACS result.
> 
> Please suggest all possible ways to lodge my application before the points things comes in befroe 1st July.
> 
> If i may ask , how many points are you able to get under the new points test?
> 
> 
> Regards
> thiruvel



Thanks weeKrish. as per new points i stand at 55 without english. With 10 points for Proficient English i am eligible for 65 points. But i feel scoring over all 7 is ok, but individual score of 7.0 is each task which makes me worry. Thats why i am figuring out all the ways to lodge DIAC application before 1st jul.

Shall i follow up with ACS by Email about the expected date of case completion? My skill assessment with ACS was all ready successfully done in Feb 2010 and expired in Feb2011. This is my second application with ACS. i did not mention this in my application as it was not asked any where... Will this info anyway help to speed up now by sending mail to ACS with previous ACS assessment result ?

Shall i lodge a DIAC application before Jul 1st(say for ex Jun 30th) with a evidence of IELTS receipt and evidence of ACS lodgement? Please advice. 

Regards
thiruvel


----------



## WeekrisH

expatthiru said:


> Thanks weeKrish. as per new points i stand at 55 without english. With 10 points for Proficient English i am eligible for 65 points. But i feel scoring over all 7 is ok, but individual score of 7.0 is each task which makes me worry. Thats why i am figuring out all the ways to lodge DIAC application before 1st jul.
> 
> Shall i follow up with ACS by Email about the expected date of case completion? My skill assessment with ACS was all ready successfully done in Feb 2010 and expired in Feb2011. This is my second application with ACS. i did not mention this in my application as it was not asked any where... Will this info anyway help to speed up now by sending mail to ACS with previous ACS assessment result ?
> 
> Shall i lodge a DIAC application before Jul 1st(say for ex Jun 30th) with a evidence of IELTS receipt and evidence of ACS lodgement? Please advice.
> 
> Regards
> thiruvel


Hi Thiru

I assume you have applied for a fresh assessment with new documentation. Since you have supplied new information i dont think your previous assessment will be taken into account in anyway. I have read of people who had applied for reassessment on the basis of previously supplied information but are still waiting beyond 12 weeks. Still it definitely does not hurt to send an email to ACS and ask them about your application status and when you can expect a result. 

Lodging the application with the very least certainty of receiving the result letter in hand by July 27 (assuming you lodge on 30th June) sounds like a recipe for disaster. You risk the possibility of your application being invalid and forfeiting the visa application fee. 

My advice would be try and get 7 across all bands in IELTS even if it takes a couple of attempts. I believe your SS would also expire in 3 months from the date of grant.


----------



## armandra

WeekrisH said:


> .. send an email to ACS and ask them about your application status and when you can expect a result...


And most probably, this would be the reply he/she is going to get:



> Dear XXXXXXX,
> 
> Please use the online facility to track the status of your application.
> 
> We are aware of the 1st July deadline and we are endeavouring to get as many applications finalised as possible
> 
> As a general rule, applicants should allow at least twelve (12) weeks between the time of making a complete and satisfactory application to the ACS and a decision being made by the responsible decision maker.
> 
> Timelines may be extended by a number of factors, including numbers of incoming applications, the complexity of the application, incomplete applications, requests from the ACS for additional information and the time taken by the applicant to provide additional or revised information.
> 
> Please do not contact Australian Computer Society within this timeframe, as it will delay processing of applications.
> 
> The ACS does not offer a priority service nor can guarantee an exact processing time.
> 
> 
> Kind Regards
> Skills Assessment Support Officer
> [email protected]
> 
> Further information available from: www.acs.org.au/assessment
> Telephone: +61 (0)2 9290 3422 (Sydney office hours Monday to Friday 09.30-12.30)


P.S: Been there, done that ... just trying hard to look elsewhere now 


armandra!


----------



## imrancrest

expatthiru said:


> Thanks weeKrish. as per new points i stand at 55 without english. With 10 points for Proficient English i am eligible for 65 points. But i feel scoring over all 7 is ok, but individual score of 7.0 is each task which makes me worry. Thats why i am figuring out all the ways to lodge DIAC application before 1st jul.
> 
> Shall i follow up with ACS by Email about the expected date of case completion? My skill assessment with ACS was all ready successfully done in Feb 2010 and expired in Feb2011. This is my second application with ACS. i did not mention this in my application as it was not asked any where... Will this info anyway help to speed up now by sending mail to ACS with previous ACS assessment result ?
> 
> Shall i lodge a DIAC application before Jul 1st(say for ex Jun 30th) with a evidence of IELTS receipt and evidence of ACS lodgement? Please advice.
> 
> Regards
> thiruvel


Hi thiruvel , 

I am in a similar position like you . My acs status is "with assessor " and still awaiting . 

With new rules from july , I have 60 points (30 for age + 5 work work exp + 15 for qual + 10 for ielts ) . 

I am short of 5 points . I have two options , one is to get IELTS 8 in all four sec or some state sponsorship . 

Could you please tell me how to get state sponsorship ? . 
I am from IT background with nearly 4 yrs of work exp . 
And is it true that having state sponsorship puts ones applicaion in priority4 category ? .

Your help is much appreciated . 

Thanks 
Imran


----------



## aarkay

imrancrest said:


> Hi thiruvel ,
> 
> I am in a similar position like you . My acs status is "with assessor " and still awaiting .
> 
> With new rules from july , I have 60 points (30 for age + 5 work work exp + 15 for qual + 10 for ielts ) .
> 
> I am short of 5 points . I have two options , one is to get IELTS 8 in all four sec or some state sponsorship .
> 
> Could you please tell me how to get state sponsorship ? .
> I am from IT background with nearly 4 yrs of work exp .
> And is it true that having state sponsorship puts ones applicaion in priority4 category ? .
> 
> Your help is much appreciated .
> 
> Thanks
> Imran


Imran,

5 yrs work exp has 10 points ... you will have 30+10+15+10(age+workex+qual+ielts) = 65 points...


----------



## foha2012

armandra said:


> And most probably, this would be the reply he/she is going to get:
> 
> 
> 
> P.S: Been there, done that ... just trying hard to look elsewhere now
> 
> 
> armandra!


Hey Armandra,

I applied on 20th April and my status shows in process. However, my case is different as its a re-validation using the old docs and same code. 

Do you think I should mail my CO and request her to finalize my case before June 30th, as I will not be able to apply under the new rules.

Do you think she will issue a result and email me a scanned copy? (registered post wastes another 4 - 5 days!). I will only be asking to do it in 10 weeks instead of 12.

I hope you won't mind but I have prepared my request, I can email it to you. Can you check if it is ok ? 

Cheers,


TAA


----------



## F1-CUF

Hi foha2012,

Not a good idea to mail or call CO (ACS), it definitely reaches before 3 months in mail. I received it in 2 months and 10 days.

They don't bother about any stuff scanning and other than the routine.

If you are going to apply near deadline better to apply online. You will require a credit card that has limit upto Rs. 225000/- other way you need to apply through post.

Cheers,


----------



## armandra

foha2012 said:


> Hey Armandra,
> 
> I applied on 20th April and my status shows in process. However, my case is different as its a re-validation using the old docs and same code.
> 
> Do you think I should mail my CO and request her to finalize my case before June 30th, as I will not be able to apply under the new rules.
> 
> Do you think she will issue a result and email me a scanned copy? (registered post wastes another 4 - 5 days!). I will only be asking to do it in 10 weeks instead of 12.
> 
> I hope you won't mind but I have prepared my request, I can email it to you. Can you check if it is ok ?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> 
> TAA


foha2012,

I absolutely don't mind looking at your draft and letting you know my opinion. But I'm 99.99% sure you would most probably be getting the same reply which I posted earlier. Imagine almost everyone waiting in the queue wants to get it before the July 1st changes kick in. Anyway, it's your call and if you wanna take a shot, go ahead.

One sure thing you can do is, if you can spare $45, ACS would courier your result, which is faster, instead of the normal Australia Post.

Just give me a PM, and I'll let you know my email.

P.S: And they have changed the email addresses for almost all the CO's as well (I know this since the emails are bouncing) and hence, the only possible way is sending a mail to the generic assessment @ acs.

P.P.S: About the emailing the scanned copy, I'm 102% sure they're not gonna entertain it (Saw a post in a Chinese/Russian forum about the same, but they didn't even comment on that. 


armandra!


----------



## foha2012

Armandra,


Did you get my PM ?... otherwise I can email it to you.

Cheers,

TAA


----------



## imrancrest

aarkay said:


> Imran,
> 
> 5 yrs work exp has 10 points ... you will have 30+10+15+10(age+workex+qual+ielts) = 65 points...


Hi aarkay , 

I understand your view . But it is too long to wait for another 15 months . Rules can change again in july 2012 . 
Just looking around for 5 points . Giving my effort to get 8 in ielts . But thinking for a workaround tooo ......


----------



## aarkay

imrancrest said:


> Hi aarkay ,
> 
> I understand your view . But it is too long to wait for another 15 months . Rules can change again in july 2012 .
> Just looking around for 5 points . Giving my effort to get 8 in ielts . But thinking for a workaround tooo ......


all I am saying is even after 1st july 2011, you will qualify with 65 points, why are you confused that you have just 60 points? you were considering 5 yrs work ex. points as 5, rather 5 yrs workex contributes 10 points, 

however, 8 in all 4 parts of IELTS is a tough ask, you need to be mentally active while attending all the sections, reading, listening, speaking can fetch you an 8, but writing - it all depends on the examiner.

gd luck...


----------



## expatthiru

WeekrisH said:


> Hi Thiru
> 
> I assume you have applied for a fresh assessment with new documentation. Since you have supplied new information i dont think your previous assessment will be taken into account in anyway. I have read of people who had applied for reassessment on the basis of previously supplied information but are still waiting beyond 12 weeks. Still it definitely does not hurt to send an email to ACS and ask them about your application status and when you can expect a result.
> 
> Lodging the application with the very least certainty of receiving the result letter in hand by July 27 (assuming you lodge on 30th June) sounds like a recipe for disaster. You risk the possibility of your application being invalid and forfeiting the visa application fee.
> 
> My advice would be try and get 7 across all bands in IELTS even if it takes a couple of attempts. I believe your SS would also expire in 3 months from the date of grant.


Dear Weekrish,

My SS granted on 4th Apr and has 4 months validity.

Thanks


----------



## flippity

foha2012 said:


> Hey Armandra,
> 
> I applied on 20th April and my status shows in process. However, my case is different as its a re-validation using the old docs and same code.
> 
> Do you think I should mail my CO and request her to finalize my case before June 30th, as I will not be able to apply under the new rules.
> 
> Do you think she will issue a result and email me a scanned copy? (registered post wastes another 4 - 5 days!). I will only be asking to do it in 10 weeks instead of 12.
> 
> I hope you won't mind but I have prepared my request, I can email it to you. Can you check if it is ok ?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> 
> TAA


Hi Foha,
If you really are in a hurry and worried that registered post might take a lot of time as well (in my case it took 5 days including the weekend and I'm in Australia :\), you could give ACS a call directly and request them to email you a scanned copy, as soon as you get an email that your result has been posted. That's what I did as I wanted to apply for PR quick and got the result in email. Though ACS said that they don't do it normally, but the person on the phone was great and helpful.


----------



## expatthiru

imrancrest said:


> Hi thiruvel ,
> 
> I am in a similar position like you . My acs status is "with assessor " and still awaiting .
> 
> With new rules from july , I have 60 points (30 for age + 5 work work exp + 15 for qual + 10 for ielts ) .
> 
> I am short of 5 points . I have two options , one is to get IELTS 8 in all four sec or some state sponsorship .
> 
> Could you please tell me how to get state sponsorship ? .
> I am from IT background with nearly 4 yrs of work exp .
> And is it true that having state sponsorship puts ones applicaion in priority4 category ? .
> 
> Your help is much appreciated .
> 
> Thanks
> Imran



Dear Imran,

Based on your research, you decide which state you would like to live in and apply for that state. 

For my case(SAP consultant) the SS gave me priority 2 processing. But i face very critical timing issue. Don't know if i can succed in my application lodgement with DIAC. The last resort is to give my heart and soul in gaining 7.0 each IELTS band that too before 8th Aug and assuming my ACS case get finalised before the same date.... :juggle:


----------



## imrancrest

aarkay said:


> all I am saying is even after 1st july 2011, you will qualify with 65 points, why are you confused that you have just 60 points? you were considering 5 yrs work ex. points as 5, rather 5 yrs workex contributes 10 points,
> 
> however, 8 in all 4 parts of IELTS is a tough ask, you need to be mentally active while attending all the sections, reading, listening, speaking can fetch you an 8, but writing - it all depends on the examiner.
> 
> gd luck...


Hi aarkay , 

sorry If you have mistaken .... I have total of 3 yrs and 8 months of work exp and I get only 5 points as my work experience is overseas .....thanks


----------



## aarkay

my bad...from your first post I thought you have 5 yrs work ex... options other than retaking IELTS - get married to a working professional girl - claim 5 points on her behalf, or get state sponsorship..


----------



## imrancrest

aarkay said:


> my bad...from your first post I thought you have 5 yrs work ex... options other than retaking IELTS - get married to a working professional girl - claim 5 points on her behalf, or get state sponsorship..


Thanks aarkay . But searching for a professional girl for 5 points ...noooo.....i can give many attempts for ielts than marriage . 

BTw , i checked for state sponsorship , i checked for victoria and it seems its closed for now ...
Do you have any idea how to get state sponsorship ? 

It seems tough for IT professionals .....please advice ....thanks


----------



## aarkay

TAS and VIC does offer state sponsorship to Analyst Programmers, and software developers and more IT ANZSCO codes. I am looking forward to go to NSW(sydney), which sadly does not offer any for IT guys, so I ve not applied for it. Other forums might be able to help.


----------



## JBY

Why is there an idea that you need atleast 8 in ALL parts of IELTS in new points system to qualify for 20 points ?

The new system only asks for the AVERAGE total to be 8, so if you score 9 in some , eight in some and 7 in some and then your total averages to 8, then you're fine, you get 20 points.


----------



## flippity

JBY said:


> Why is there an idea that you need atleast 8 in ALL parts of IELTS in new points system to qualify for 20 points ?
> 
> The new system only asks for the AVERAGE total to be 8, so if you score 9 in some , eight in some and 7 in some and then your total averages to 8, then you're fine, you get 20 points.


Superior English (a score of at least 8 in each of the four components of 
the IELTS test, or equivalent standard in a specified test) - 20

Proficient English (a score of at least 7 in each of the four components of 
the IELTS test, or equivalent standard in a specified test) - 10


----------



## patking

flippity said:


> Superior English (a score of at least 8 in each of the four components of
> the IELTS test, or equivalent standard in a specified test) - 20
> 
> Proficient English (a score of at least 7 in each of the four components of
> the IELTS test, or equivalent standard in a specified test) - 10


This is correct.


----------



## JBY

patking said:


> This is correct.



Uh huh... well that sure sucks! since writing & Speaking are entirely up to the examiner. What if you speak good but examiner feels otherwise. guess IELTS gonna make good money out of retries !


----------



## stormgal

JBY said:


> Uh huh... well that sure sucks! since writing & Speaking are entirely up to the examiner. What if you speak good but examiner feels otherwise. guess IELTS gonna make good money out of retries !


I think it's easier than we think. I mean, I mumbled on the speaking part as I just lost my train of thought and then felt self conscience -I actually managed to score a 9 on speaking! I was shocked. As for writing, I wrote straight from the heart and got an 8.5. I think the key is to be yourself.


----------



## imrancrest

stormgal said:


> I think it's easier than we think. I mean, I mumbled on the speaking part as I just lost my train of thought and then felt self conscience -I actually managed to score a 9 on speaking! I was shocked. As for writing, I wrote straight from the heart and got an 8.5. I think the key is to be yourself.


yeah thats true ......i was desperate to get 8 ...but on the exam day , i was bit tensed and nervous ....so wasnt able to get 8 .....going to give my best second time....


----------



## dungargon

JBY said:


> Uh huh... well that sure sucks! since writing & Speaking are entirely up to the examiner. What if you speak good but examiner feels otherwise. guess IELTS gonna make good money out of retries !


LOL! You're having a laugh, right?


----------



## stormgal

Well, here's my time line so far. Today I was surprised to see an update:

Initial application submitted online: May 24th
In process: May 26
Documents received: June 7th
With Assessor: June 14th


----------



## dungargon

stormgal said:


> Well, here's my time line so far. Today I was surprised to see an update:
> 
> Initial application submitted online: May 24th
> In process: May 26
> Documents received: June 7th
> With Assessor: June 14th


Wow! With Assessor in less than a month, what's your secret?


----------



## stormgal

dungargon said:


> Wow! With Assessor in less than a month, what's your secret?


haha, probably "failure seen from the assessor's naked eye without having to check or verify documents" :embarassed:


----------



## dungargon

stormgal said:


> haha, probably "failure seen from the assessor's naked eye without having to check or verify documents" :embarassed:


heh, i doubt it... perhaps i shouldn't have sprayed so much perfume on my docs 

all the best for a positive result coming soon


----------



## stormgal

dungargon said:


> heh, i doubt it... perhaps i shouldn't have sprayed so much perfume on my docs
> 
> all the best for a positive result coming soon



all the best to yours too, dungargon


----------



## maharani_1983

hii... i want to update my status, thw status changed on 14 june 2011

Date Received	11-January-2011
Event Type	PASA
Status	With assessor
Managed By	Henny
Registered Post No 

Date Received	11-January-2011
Event Type	General (PASA)
Status	Closed
Managed By	Henny Chandra
Grade	Applicant

btw, why the status is closed but on thr other side my status is "With Assessor".


----------



## WeekrisH

maharani_1983 said:


> hii... i want to update my status, thw status changed on 14 june 2011
> 
> Date Received	11-January-2011
> Event Type	PASA
> Status	With assessor
> Managed By	Henny
> Registered Post No
> 
> Date Received	11-January-2011
> Event Type	General (PASA)
> Status	Closed
> Managed By	Henny Chandra
> Grade	Applicant
> 
> btw, why the status is closed but on thr other side my status is "With Assessor".


It means your case has been finalized. You should receive the registered post number in a day or two. Congrats

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## WeekrisH

stormgal said:


> Well, here's my time line so far. Today I was surprised to see an update:
> 
> Initial application submitted online: May 24th
> In process: May 26
> Documents received: June 7th
> With Assessor: June 14th


Hi stormgal
I don't mean to dampen your hope but where are you seeing the With assessor status? Is it in the graphic box? What does the text status in the section above show? If it is "in process" then you would still have to wait for your results for a few weeks.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## stormgal

WeekrisH said:


> Hi stormgal
> I don't mean to dampen your hope but where are you seeing the With assessor status? Is it in the graphic box? What does the text status in the section above show? If it is "in process" then you would still have to wait for your results for a few weeks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum



lol i'm seeing it by graphic but the top part reads, "in process". 

I'm just happy because I may not have to submit revised documentation - remember when I was asking about the reference on letterhead? I think (*think* being the key word) that if someone from acs moved the graphic to stage 4 then at the very least, I have met the requirements for documentation. Of course, I could be wrong - from what I have read, this graphic thing says nothing - but I am one who likes to keep hope.


----------



## imrancrest

Hello everybody , 

did any body get ACS assessemnt this week ? . 

anyway , I lost my hope to apply before july 1 . So I have planned to give my ielts targeting for 8 so that I could get 70 points under new rules . 

I would advice everyone to apply in 2011 itself . July 2012 rules are even more strict and will take a long time to process . DIAC said " from july 2012 visas will be granted based on australias work force requirement rather than peoples desire " .


----------



## JBY

imrancrest said:


> Hello everybody ,
> 
> did any body get ACS assessemnt this week ? .
> 
> anyway , I lost my hope to apply before july 1 . So I have planned to give my ielts targeting for 8 so that I could get 70 points under new rules .
> 
> I would advice everyone to apply in 2011 itself . July 2012 rules are even more strict and will take a long time to process . DIAC said " from july 2012 visas will be granted based on australias work force requirement rather than peoples desire " .


Hi ImranCrest,

I also lost hope to apply before July2011, now i am focusing on getting IELTS 8 or above for the 20 points (in all which is not that easy, because speaking and writing really depends on how the instructor evaluates you) 

Good luck !


----------



## JBY

maharani_1983 said:


> hii... i want to update my status, thw status changed on 14 june 2011
> 
> Date Received	11-January-2011
> Event Type	PASA
> Status	With assessor
> Managed By	Henny
> Registered Post No
> 
> Date Received	11-January-2011
> Event Type	General (PASA)
> Status	Closed
> Managed By	Henny Chandra
> Grade	Applicant
> 
> btw, why the status is closed but on thr other side my status is "With Assessor".


Congrats Mahrani! It seems yours took 6 Months though !! I'm guessing you applied through an agent in UAE ? v common of them to delay sending documents to ACS on time.

You should receive the letter soon! I'm sure its +


----------



## dsilva

JBY said:


> Hi ImranCrest,
> 
> I also lost hope to apply before July2011, now i am focusing on getting IELTS 8 or above for the 20 points (in all which is not that easy, because speaking and writing really depends on how the instructor evaluates you)
> 
> Good luck !


Hi, 
I am curious to know why you need 8 in IELTS. For me with 5+ yrs of experience i think 7 is enough. Hope i am not missing something here.


----------



## maharani_1983

JBY said:


> Congrats Mahrani! It seems yours took 6 Months though !! I'm guessing you applied through an agent in UAE ? v common of them to delay sending documents to ACS on time.
> 
> You should receive the letter soon! I'm sure its +



Thank youu.. i hope the letter will come in few days... and must apply visa before 1 july. Good Luck for your process!!!


----------



## imrancrest

dsilva said:


> Hi,
> I am curious to know why you need 8 in IELTS. For me with 5+ yrs of experience i think 7 is enough. Hope i am not missing something here.


Yup . For 5 yrs of work exp you get 10 points . If you are able to meet 65 thats fine . 
For me I have nearly 4 yrs work exp , and short of 5 . SO I need 8 in IELTS .


----------



## foha2012

flippity said:


> Hi Foha,
> If you really are in a hurry and worried that registered post might take a lot of time as well (in my case it took 5 days including the weekend and I'm in Australia :\), you could give ACS a call directly and request them to email you a scanned copy, as soon as you get an email that your result has been posted. That's what I did as I wanted to apply for PR quick and got the result in email. Though ACS said that they don't do it normally, but the person on the phone was great and helpful.


Hey Flippity,

Thanks for the advice, I will do that.

Cheers!


TAA


----------



## alinaling

hi, guys~

i got an email from acs, said the result letter is about to be posted to me by registered post. 

however, the ACS tracking system has not been updated yet.

Date Received 15-April-2011 
Event Type PASA 
Status With assessor 
Managed By Rhiannon 

Registered Post No 

anyway, i should receive the letter next week. 

the whole process takes 9 weeks!

G00d luck~!


----------



## stormgal

alinaling said:


> hi, guys~
> 
> i got an email from acs, said the result letter is about to be posted to me by registered post.
> 
> however, the ACS tracking system has not been updated yet.
> 
> Date Received 15-April-2011
> Event Type PASA
> Status With assessor
> Managed By Rhiannon
> 
> Registered Post No
> 
> anyway, i should receive the letter next week.
> 
> the whole process takes 9 weeks!
> 
> G00d luck~!



congratulations, hoping it's a positive one.


----------



## alinaling

stormgal said:


> congratulations, hoping it's a positive one.


Thanks~!

I am only do the review,so should be all right.


----------



## alinaling

I got other email which is a scanned copy of my result letter from my case officer as well~! all good~!


----------



## armandra

alinaling said:


> I got other email which is a scanned copy of my result letter from my case officer as well~! all good~!


Congrats alinaling!!! All the best for future!!! :clap2:


armandra!


----------



## foha2012

alinaling said:


> hi, guys~
> 
> i got an email from acs, said the result letter is about to be posted to me by registered post.
> 
> however, the ACS tracking system has not been updated yet.
> 
> Date Received 15-April-2011
> Event Type PASA
> Status With assessor
> Managed By Rhiannon
> 
> Registered Post No
> 
> anyway, i should receive the letter next week.
> 
> the whole process takes 9 weeks!
> 
> G00d luck~!


Wow ! that was quick !

My CO is also Rhiannon, lets see if she sends my result before June 30th.

Cheers,

TAA


----------



## expatthiru

foha2012 said:


> Wow ! that was quick !
> 
> My CO is also Rhiannon, lets see if she sends my result before June 30th.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> TAA


Congrats. My CO also Rhiannon. foha2012, May i please know when you lodged your application please. Good luck for the positive result

Cheers....


----------



## foha2012

expatthiru said:


> Congrats. My CO also Rhiannon. foha2012, May i please know when you lodged your application please. Good luck for the positive result
> 
> Cheers....


They acknowledged receipt of my docs on April 20th.

Cheers,

TAA


----------



## Matrix

Computer Network and Systems Engineer 263111
On Line Application Submission : 3 March 2011
Document Send : 4 March 2011 
Email Acknowledgement : 8 March 2011 
Date Received : 07-March-2011 
Event Type : PASA 
Status : Case finalised 
Managed By HC
With Assessor : 08-June-2011 
Registered Post Notification : 10-June-2011 
Result Letter : 16-June-2011, Positive


----------



## TheEndofDays

Here's mine:

Given Name	TheEndofDays
Date Received	04-April-2011
Event Type	PASA
Status	In process
Managed By	ZZZ
Registered Post No 

*More timelines:
Notified by ACS to send more documents: April 12
Sent the requested docs to ACS: May 19
Confirmation by ACS that they received the docs: May 25

Status in the graphic box: With Assessor (fourth box)

***

So I guess my "real" status is the text-based one (in process) rather than the one in the graphic box?!


----------



## armandra

TheEndofDays said:


> So I guess my "real" status is the text-based one (in process) rather than the one in the graphic box?!


Yep, it really is "In Process".


armandra!


----------



## JBY

alinaling said:


> hi, guys~
> 
> i got an email from acs, said the result letter is about to be posted to me by registered post.
> 
> however, the ACS tracking system has not been updated yet.
> 
> Date Received 15-April-2011
> Event Type PASA
> Status With assessor
> Managed By Rhiannon
> 
> Registered Post No
> 
> anyway, i should receive the letter next week.
> 
> the whole process takes 9 weeks!
> 
> G00d luck~!


Congrats! You are lucky to have yours ready in 9 weeks, i noticed from these forums that it also depends on the case officer handling the case. If you see the online excel sheet you'll notice some case officers have better speed track record.

Congrats again! I'm still waiting on mine, there was some delay due to missing documents, but i'm hoping for the result in the coming weeks!


----------



## armandra

JBY said:


> ..
> If you see the online excel sheet you'll notice some case officers have better speed track record...


Which online spreadsheet is that?

armandra!


----------



## expatthiru

JBY said:


> Congrats! You are lucky to have yours ready in 9 weeks, i noticed from these forums that it also depends on the case officer handling the case. If you see the online excel sheet you'll notice some case officers have better speed track record.
> 
> Congrats again! I'm still waiting on mine, there was some delay due to missing documents, but i'm hoping for the result in the coming weeks!


Hi JBY,

Could someone please share the link of the online excel sheet...Thanks in advance..


----------



## Dedunu

stormgal said:


> Well, here's my time line so far. Today I was surprised to see an update:
> 
> Initial application submitted online: May 24th
> In process: May 26
> Documents received: June 7th
> With Assessor: June 14th


This is my Status now,

Date Received 15-June-2011 
Event Type PASA 
Status In process 
Managed By xxxxx

My problem is,
Same day as they recived my Docs Status shows as Stage 4"Your Application is being Assessed by an Authorised Assessor."

But today when i checked now its display as Stage 2"Your Application has been Allocated and is Currently in Progress."

I'm very confused.Anybody who can answer me...?


----------



## armandra

Dedunu said:


> This is my Status now,
> 
> Date Received 15-June-2011
> Event Type PASA
> Status In process
> Managed By xxxxx
> 
> My problem is,
> Same day as they recived my Docs Status shows as Stage 4"Your Application is being Assessed by an Authorised Assessor."
> 
> But today when i checked now its display as Stage 2"Your Application has been Allocated and is Currently in Progress."
> 
> I'm very confused.Anybody who can answer me...?


Don't worry too much about the graphic at the bottom of the page. All that matters is the status text (highlighted blue) here:

Date Received 15-June-2011 
Event Type PASA 
*Status In process *
Managed By xxxxx

If the status says "In Process", it is what it says.


armandra!


----------



## Dedunu

armandra said:


> Don't worry too much about the graphic at the bottom of the page. All that matters is the status text (highlighted blue) here:
> 
> Date Received 15-June-2011
> Event Type PASA
> *Status In process *
> Managed By xxxxx
> 
> If the status says "In Process", it is what it says.
> 
> 
> armandra!


Thanks..armandra


----------



## maharani_1983

yeay... finally i've got the result of my skill asessment on friday 17 june 2011. Now, i'm ready to lodge the visa...


----------



## ronz17

Dear all,

under the new point system , i notice we do get 10 points for sponsorship
my brother is a PR already, is he eligible to give me sponsorship hence giving me extra 10 points?

Thanks in advance


----------



## ronz17

expatthiru said:


> Hi JBY,
> 
> Could someone please share the link of the online excel sheet...Thanks in advance..


here it is --> https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?hl=en&key=tHQP8Hpmu2NRl1EfjvQw3YQ&hl=en#gid=1


----------



## manoji

maverick343 said:


> I will be leaving mid July. Will be directly going there. My latest date of entry is 01 Aug, so I don't have too much time before that.
> 
> Its a registered post. Its safe enough, and I got my passports back last Saturday. Normally it should not take more than 5 working days, but for me it took 10 days after theey received. They said there is some back log and its taking time.
> 
> The visa evidencing is done by the Australian Embassy. So it has nothing to do with your German visa. They find another free page and just stick the new visa.
> Just ensure that you are sending it as registered post. Put the self addressed envelope inside the one that you will send the passports in, take it to the post office and ask them to send it as Einschreiben Einwurf.
> There is no other cost.
> You can also contact them if you have questions.
> 
> Cheers,
> Maverick


Hello Maverick,

I had sent an email to the Australian embassy at Berlin as below and am puzzled with their reply... any comments for me???? 

Dear Sir / Madam, 

I am an Indian citizen, presently on a deputation (and residing) at Germany. 
My Australian family migration e-visas (175 skilled independant) are 
granted recently. The visa grant letter is attached with this email for 
your reference. 

As mentioned in my visa grant letter, I would like to get the visa label 
evidenced on our (self, spouse and child) Indian passports to facilitate 
Australian travel from India. 

Please let me know the procedure for the same, thanks. 


Received a reply as below:


Thank you for your interest in Australia.

It is no longer a requirement to have a visa evidenced into your passport
as visa grants are now label free and are linked to your passport number.

Please note that if you obtain a new passport DIAC systems will not
recognise the new passport and you will be prevented from travelling to
Australia. If you have obtained a new passport you will need to complete
the form 929 and post it to the Migration Branch with a copy of the bio
data page of your passport.

Form 929: Change of Address or Passport Details
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/929.pdf

It is important that you complete all aspects of the form, including your
contact details.

We hope this information has been of assistance.

Please note:

-The advice you are given by the Europe Contact Centre will be based on the
information you supply.
-We cannot advise clients on the likely outcome of any visa application, as
applications are assessed on an individual basis.
-The Department of Immigration and Citizenship strongly recommends that
clients do not make any irreversible travel bookings until they have been
granted an appropriate visa.

If you would like help finding the right Australian visa, please visit the
Visa Wizard website: Australian Visa Wizard - Visas & Immigration
We hope this information has been of assistance.

Yours faithfully,

Europe Service Centre
Migration Branch


----------



## maverick343

Hello Manoj,

Easiest would be to give them a call.
Is there a recent development that evidencing is not required. I am not aware of this. I had mine evidences just a month and a half ago.
Call them directly during their working hours. They speak English and are very helpful.

Good luck.

Cheers,
Maverick


----------



## manoji

Thanks for your quick reply Maverick, I shall talk to them tomorrow.

I am also not sure regarding advancements that we can travel without evidencing... Nevertheless, I always felt that sefest would be to have a label on the passports so that there are no problems at our Indian airports... What say??

Do you have any particular telephone number for this??

Cheers!


----------



## maverick343

Its there on their web site.

Home - Australian Embassy

Embassy Address: Wallstraβe 76-79, 10179 Berlin - Telephone +49 (0)30 88 00 88 0 - Fax +49 (0)30 88 00 88 210

Visa Enquiries: Telephone +49 (0)30 700 129 129 - Fax +49(0)30 22 48 92 91
Mon, Wed, Fri 9am to 12pm, Mon-Thu 1pm to 5pm, Fri 1pm to 4pm
Counter Hours Visa Section: Mon, Wed, Fri 9am to 11am

I don't think the procedure would have anything to do with Indian passports as such. The rule if its there would be applicable for all.


Cheers,
Maverick


----------



## imrancrest

ronz17 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> under the new point system , i notice we do get 10 points for sponsorship
> my brother is a PR already, is he eligible to give me sponsorship hence giving me extra 10 points?
> 
> Thanks in advance


You get only If your sponsor is living in a regional area for atleast last 12 months .
Its same case with me too . my sister is living in melbourne which doesnt come in regional area .


----------



## soni.nikunj

Hi Manoji

There is a recent development by the Australian DIAC that once you are granted the PR visa, there is not a compulsion to get your passport evidenced, since the Visa information is linked to your passport number in their systems. Hence, once you arrive Australia, you should proceed to the Permanent Residents section in Immigration with your passport and you would be granted entry - No questions asked.

In case you change your passport and get a new one, you will need to notify them through the form they are asking you to fill out at that time (think its Form 929)

Also, for safety, also carry your grant letter as well, but I highly doubt it would even be required. Hope this helps.

Regards
Nick


----------



## ronz17

imrancrest said:


> You get only If your sponsor is living in a regional area for atleast last 12 months .
> Its same case with me too . my sister is living in melbourne which doesnt come in regional area .


seems perth is also falls in the same category 
need to score 7 in IELTS then...


----------



## imrancrest

ronz17 said:


> seems perth is also falls in the same category
> need to score 7 in IELTS then...


good luck ....btw , i got 7 in ielts , but need to get 8 in order to get 65+ mark.


----------



## imrancrest

Is anybodys ACS assessment being managed by Scott Mabey or in short SM . I would like to know how long does he take usually for assessment .


----------



## infypawan

*My timelines*

ACS application lodged:1st March status to be allocated on that day.
Case Officer:HC
in process :2nd March
With Assesor:17th June
Case finalised: on 20th June
Got the scanned copy on request and the result is +ve..


----------



## manoji

soni.nikunj said:


> Hi Manoji
> 
> There is a recent development by the Australian DIAC that once you are granted the PR visa, there is not a compulsion to get your passport evidenced, since the Visa information is linked to your passport number in their systems. Hence, once you arrive Australia, you should proceed to the Permanent Residents section in Immigration with your passport and you would be granted entry - No questions asked.
> 
> In case you change your passport and get a new one, you will need to notify them through the form they are asking you to fill out at that time (think its Form 929)
> 
> Also, for safety, also carry your grant letter as well, but I highly doubt it would even be required. Hope this helps.
> 
> Regards
> Nick



Hi Nick,

Yeah you are right, my visa grant letter also has this point.

Nevertheless, I am not sure regarding the Visa requirement at our Indian Air Terminals to be allowed to travel. Even when there were valid visa stampings, I have a few experiences of being questioned during my European visits in the past (not very dodging though...). 

Also, the visa grant letter mentions a point "If your passport country requires you to have a visa label, you should approach a departmental office to have your visa evidenced in your passport as soon as possible." This is exactly where I am still not clear. 

It could be stress when a planned travel (with wife and small kid along!!) is not allowed in India just because the visa label is missing...

As Maverick has hinted, I shall talk to them over phone and find it out. 
Nevertheless, is there anyone out here in this forum (or someone u know) have travelled from India just with the Visa Grant letter and without a visa label evidenced on Indian passport(s)??

Cheers!!!


----------



## Shweta

infypawan said:


> ACS application lodged:1st March status to be allocated on that day.
> Case Officer:HC
> in process :2nd March
> With Assesor:17th June
> Case finalised: on 20th June
> Got the scanned copy on request and the result is +ve..


Hi..congras for positive result.can u tell me how much time your application is in "In Progress" status that your app is accessed by accessor.


----------



## Shweta

infypawan said:


> ACS application lodged:1st March status to be allocated on that day.
> Case Officer:HC
> in process :2nd March
> With Assesor:17th June
> Case finalised: on 20th June
> Got the scanned copy on request and the result is +ve..


Hi..congras for positive result.can u tell me how much time your application is in "In Progress" status that is your app is accessed by accessor.


----------



## infypawan

Shweta said:


> Hi..congras for positive result.can u tell me how much time your application is in "In Progress" status that is your app is accessed by accessor.


from 2-March till June 17th the status is in process..


----------



## Vlink

Hi,

Why ACS don't post result on their website? my case is finalized but don't know that Positive or Negative 
Anyone know how to check or just wait?

Thanks


----------



## patking

Vlink said:


> Hi,
> 
> Why ACS don't post result on their website? my case is finalized but don't know that Positive or Negative
> Anyone know how to check or just wait?
> 
> Thanks


you just have to wait... should be able to receive the reply within 2 weeks.


----------



## WeekrisH

Vlink said:


> Hi,
> 
> Why ACS don't post result on their website? my case is finalized but don't know that Positive or Negative
> Anyone know how to check or just wait?
> 
> Thanks


Others have reported being able to request for the scanned copy of the result. Shoot an email and see if they oblige.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## FWL

I'm currently waiting on my Skills Assessment to come through as a Software Engineer.

As of now:

Date Received	07-June-2011
Event Type	PASA
Status	In process
Managed By	Scott 

I'm hoping that it won't take too long considering I'm working as a software developer for a company in Melbourne and living here under the Working Holiday Visa already...


----------



## dsilva

*Hi*

Hi Guys,
Good Day. I called up ACS office this morning and explained to them my situation saying that, even though it is over 17 weeks since my ACS application is lodged, the status is still showing as "In Process". They told me that it is with the assessor now, and the results might come soon. I have also requested them to send me the scanned copy of the result, saying that I have to file my visa application before June 30th. 
The agent has agreed to do it. Hope they will complete the process soon.

Regards,
Dsilva.


----------



## imrancrest

FWL said:


> I'm currently waiting on my Skills Assessment to come through as a Software Engineer.
> 
> As of now:
> 
> Date Received	07-June-2011
> Event Type	PASA
> Status	In process
> Managed By	Scott
> 
> I'm hoping that it won't take too long considering I'm working as a software developer for a company in Melbourne and living here under the Working Holiday Visa already...


Hi , 

Just saw that your case is managed by Scott . My application too being managed by Scott . My current status is "with assessor" and it has been 2 months I lodged my application. 

BTW , do not mistake me as Im telling the practical situation. I believe ACS assessment timeline depends only on two factors 

* Pipeline 
* Person who is assessing .
ACS says they cannot guarantee the timeline . One should allow *atleast *12 weeks . So If there are many applications they can easliy take minimum of 12 weeks and thats what is happening as I can see some people who applied in feb or march are receiving now .

One advantage you now being in Australia is that once case is finalized you will receive your result letter in a week rather than 21 days . 

I have no idea how long does scott usually take .Good Luck .  Keep posting your updates .


----------



## Dedunu

imrancrest said:


> Hi ,
> 
> 
> 
> BTW , do not mistake me as Im telling the practical situation. I believe ACS assessment timeline depends only on two factors
> 
> * Pipeline
> * Person who is assessing .
> ACS says they cannot guarantee the timeline . One should allow *atleast *12


Hi
My Application Manage by Jeniffer.
Anyboady who assess by Jeniffer.Can i know the time that she took to process your application ?


----------



## imrancrest

Dedunu said:


> Hi
> My Application Manage by Jeniffer.
> Anyboady who assess by Jeniffer.Can i know the time that she took to process your application ?


No idea . My case is with Scott Mabey not Jeniffer and it is in :with assessor" status .


----------



## Dedunu

thanx


----------



## Dedunu

Do ANZSEO-361313 Software Engineers are eligible to assess under Critical SOL occupations?


----------



## armandra

Received my ACS result letter on 20th Jun (was engrossed in lodging my 176 so the delay). Here's my timeline:

13 Apr 2011: ACS online app (Analyst Programmer 261311)
14 Apr: Docs posted 
15 Apr: In Process 
19 Apr: Docs reached ACS (confirmed by DHL)
02 May: Received docs acknowledgment email
14 Jun: With Assessor
16 Jun: Case Finalised
20 Jun: Received Positive Letter 

Good luck everyone waiting for the result!!


armandra!


----------



## stormgal

armandra said:


> Received my ACS result letter on 20th Jun (was engrossed in lodging my 176 so the delay). Here's my timeline:
> 
> 13 Apr 2011: ACS online app (Analyst Programmer 261311)
> 14 Apr: Docs posted
> 15 Apr: In Process
> 19 Apr: Docs reached ACS (confirmed by DHL)
> 02 May: Received docs acknowledgment email
> 14 Jun: With Assessor
> 16 Jun: Case Finalised
> 20 Jun: Received Positive Letter
> 
> Good luck everyone waiting for the result!!
> 
> 
> armandra!



Yayyyy, Armandra!!! :clap2::clap2: Congratulations!! :clap2::clap2:


----------



## WeekrisH

armandra said:


> Received my ACS result letter on 20th Jun (was engrossed in lodging my 176 so the delay). Here's my timeline:
> 
> 13 Apr 2011: ACS online app (Analyst Programmer 261311)
> 14 Apr: Docs posted
> 15 Apr: In Process
> 19 Apr: Docs reached ACS (confirmed by DHL)
> 02 May: Received docs acknowledgment email
> 14 Jun: With Assessor
> 16 Jun: Case Finalised
> 20 Jun: Received Positive Letter
> 
> Good luck everyone waiting for the result!!
> 
> 
> armandra!


That's fantastic. Congratulations armandra. Looks like you will be flying to oz very soon ... Best wishes


----------



## FWL

imrancrest said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Just saw that your case is managed by Scott . My application too being managed by Scott . My current status is "with assessor" and it has been 2 months I lodged my application.
> 
> BTW , do not mistake me as Im telling the practical situation. I believe ACS assessment timeline depends only on two factors
> 
> * Pipeline
> * Person who is assessing .
> ACS says they cannot guarantee the timeline . One should allow *atleast *12 weeks . So If there are many applications they can easliy take minimum of 12 weeks and thats what is happening as I can see some people who applied in feb or march are receiving now .
> 
> One advantage you now being in Australia is that once case is finalized you will receive your result letter in a week rather than 21 days .
> 
> I have no idea how long does scott usually take .Good Luck .  Keep posting your updates .


2 months to get to the "With Assessor" stage is rather good. As I'm with Scott too, I'll hopefully get the same timescale roughly. Like I said, I am working here in Australia already so hopefully this makes for a smooth application process!

I've asked my employer about sponsorship on the 457 Visa but it's a rather small company with a limited budget so my boss told me whilst he is open to the possibility of it, he'll research it in the next few weeks and we'll talk again then.

At least if I can't get my 457 Visa with this company, my skills assessment is underway and now I have Australian industry experience to back up my application!


----------



## rameshrk

Hi Aramandra,

Congarts....so when are filing your application...

Regards
RameshRK




armandra said:


> Received my ACS result letter on 20th Jun (was engrossed in lodging my 176 so the delay). Here's my timeline:
> 
> 13 Apr 2011: ACS online app (Analyst Programmer 261311)
> 14 Apr: Docs posted
> 15 Apr: In Process
> 19 Apr: Docs reached ACS (confirmed by DHL)
> 02 May: Received docs acknowledgment email
> 14 Jun: With Assessor
> 16 Jun: Case Finalised
> 20 Jun: Received Positive Letter
> 
> Good luck everyone waiting for the result!!
> 
> 
> armandra!


----------



## Dedunu

armandra said:


> Received my ACS result letter on 20th Jun (was engrossed in lodging my 176 so the delay). Here's my timeline:
> 
> 13 Apr 2011: ACS online app (Analyst Programmer 261311)
> 14 Apr: Docs posted
> 15 Apr: In Process
> 19 Apr: Docs reached ACS (confirmed by DHL)
> 02 May: Received docs acknowledgment email
> 14 Jun: With Assessor
> 16 Jun: Case Finalised
> 20 Jun: Received Positive Letter
> 
> Good luck everyone waiting for the result!!
> 
> 
> armandra!


Hi armandra .... Good luck...! lane:


----------



## expatthiru

armandra said:


> Received my ACS result letter on 20th Jun (was engrossed in lodging my 176 so the delay). Here's my timeline:
> 
> 13 Apr 2011: ACS online app (Analyst Programmer 261311)
> 14 Apr: Docs posted
> 15 Apr: In Process
> 19 Apr: Docs reached ACS (confirmed by DHL)
> 02 May: Received docs acknowledgment email
> 14 Jun: With Assessor
> 16 Jun: Case Finalised
> 20 Jun: Received Positive Letter
> 
> Good luck everyone waiting for the result!!
> 
> 
> armandra!




Congrats armandra. What a fast and postive result. Lucky you. 

Btb, Who is your CO?


Cheers
thiruvel


----------



## armandra

expatthiru said:


> Congrats armandra. What a fast and postive result. Lucky you.
> 
> Btb, Who is your CO?
> 
> 
> Cheers
> thiruvel


My CO happened to be HC, most infamous for being the slowest among the lot 


armandra!


----------



## ronz17

armandra said:


> My CO happened to be HC, most infamous for being the slowest among the lot
> 
> 
> armandra!



Congrats Armandra! i hope to be in the same boat with you. i applied 1 week after you and My CO happened to be the same with yours


----------



## aarkay

armandra said:


> Received my ACS result letter on 20th Jun (was engrossed in lodging my 176 so the delay). Here's my timeline:
> 
> 13 Apr 2011: ACS online app (Analyst Programmer 261311)
> 14 Apr: Docs posted
> 15 Apr: In Process
> 19 Apr: Docs reached ACS (confirmed by DHL)
> 02 May: Received docs acknowledgment email
> 14 Jun: With Assessor
> 16 Jun: Case Finalised
> 20 Jun: Received Positive Letter
> 
> Good luck everyone waiting for the result!!
> 
> 
> armandra!


congrats mate...happy for you.....apply before 1st.... now also help me dude...


----------



## Dedunu

Hi,
I have applied for ACS Skill Assessment.
Date Received 15-June-2011 
Event Type PASA 
Status In process 
Managed By Jennifer 

In 15-June-2011 its displaied in graphic as Stage 4.
Again 18 June displaied in graphic as Stage 2.
Now today also display in graphic as Stage 4.
Why its change like this?

Anyboady can help me?
:ranger:


----------



## ronz17

imrancrest said:


> You get only If your sponsor is living in a regional area for atleast last 12 months .
> Its same case with me too . my sister is living in melbourne which doesnt come in regional area .


imrancrest, 
check out this link Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 176) 

and let me know if this can apply to both of us?  cheers!


----------



## imrancrest

ronz17 said:


> imrancrest,
> check out this link Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 176)
> 
> and let me know if this can apply to both of us?  cheers!


Hi , 

This is for existing rules . This is valid till June 30th . This page will change with effect from July 1 in compliance with new rules .


----------



## HelloMaggie

armandra said:


> Received my ACS result letter on 20th Jun (was engrossed in lodging my 176 so the delay). Here's my timeline:
> 
> 13 Apr 2011: ACS online app (Analyst Programmer 261311)
> 14 Apr: Docs posted
> 15 Apr: In Process
> 19 Apr: Docs reached ACS (confirmed by DHL)
> 02 May: Received docs acknowledgment email
> 14 Jun: With Assessor
> 16 Jun: Case Finalised
> 20 Jun: Received Positive Letter
> 
> Good luck everyone waiting for the result!!
> 
> 
> armandra!


Congratulations!!! Armandra...Goodluck!


----------



## JBY

*Ielts *

COngrats Armandra ! 

MIne was delayed due to missing documents (fault due to courrier) so i have to wait a further 5 weeks, but i am hopeful!  

I did my IELTS and got the results today.

Listening: 8.5
Reading: 9
Speaking: 8.5 
Writing: 7.5 

I was so frustrated by this result, i was .5 lower on writing to get 20 Points for DIAC, although i'm pretty sure i did a perfect job as i practiced like hell before the exam!! Can't get 20 points till i get 8 + in all Bands. Gonna have to re-do it!


----------



## imrancrest

JBY said:


> COngrats Armandra !
> 
> MIne was delayed due to missing documents (fault due to courrier) so i have to wait a further 5 weeks, but i am hopeful!
> 
> I did my IELTS and got the results today.
> 
> Listening: 8.5
> Reading: 9
> Speaking: 8.5
> Writing: 7.5
> 
> I was so frustrated by this result, i was .5 lower on writing to get 20 Points for DIAC, although i'm pretty sure i did a perfect job as i practiced like hell before the exam!! Can't get 20 points till i get 8 + in all Bands. Gonna have to re-do it!



Hello JBY , 

Even Im preparing for IELTS to get 20 points . If you are interested we can prepare for IELTS . Im gonna give it for second time .I need some useful tips . For writing , I found some really nice doc from internet . Its perfect to get 9 . 

my mail id : [email protected]


----------



## ind2aus

imrancrest said:


> Hello JBY ,
> 
> Even Im preparing for IELTS to get 20 points . If you are interested we can prepare for IELTS . Im gonna give it for second time .I need some useful tips . For writing , I found some really nice doc from internet . Its perfect to get 9 .
> 
> my mail id : [email protected]



Hi JBY / imrancrest

I am going to give the IELTS exam. I got my Case finalized today. I may get my ACS result letter next week.

I started preparing for IELTS now. I request you to provide some tips & useful docs if any, pls send them to my mail id.

my mail id: [email protected]


my ACS process:

01-Apr-11	- courier reached to ACS
24-Jun-11 - Status - In process
23-Jun-11 - status with assessor
24-Jun-11 - Got eMail Notification about Registered Post of ACS result
25-Jun-11 - Status with Case Finalized

Assessor: HC

Thanks in advance,

Regards,
ind2aus


----------



## pinkjem

ind2aus said:


> Hi JBY / imrancrest
> 
> I am going to give the IELTS exam. I got my Case finalized today. I may get my ACS result letter next week.
> 
> I started preparing for IELTS now. I request you to provide some tips & useful docs if any, pls send them to my mail id.
> 
> my mail id: [email protected]
> 
> 
> my ACS process:
> 
> 01-Apr-11	- courier reached to ACS
> 24-Jun-11 - Status - In process
> 23-Jun-11 - status with assessor
> 24-Jun-11 - Got eMail Notification about Registered Post of ACS result
> 25-Jun-11 - Status with Case Finalized
> 
> Assessor: HC
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Regards,
> ind2aus



Hi guys,

Would it be okay to lodge even without the ACS and to just let it follow?


----------



## HelloMaggie

pinkjem said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Would it be okay to lodge even without the ACS and to just let it follow?


I think lodging a visa in the abscence of IELTS result would be possible and that could be to follow but without ACS result i dont know if that would be acceptable to DIAC...few fellows here i have heard to be able to beat July 1 deadline...they called up a request to their CO to scan a copy of their ACS result to save on postal days.


----------



## pinkjem

HelloMaggie said:


> I think lodging a visa in the abscence of IELTS result would be possible and that could be to follow but without ACS result i dont know if that would be acceptable to DIAC...few fellows here i have heard to be able to beat July 1 deadline...they called up a request to their CO to scan a copy of their ACS result to save on postal days.



Thank you  my ACS is still in process but stage 4. 11-April was the received date. still waiting.  is it okay to email and follow up in this case?
also, to what email address can i follow up?


----------



## HelloMaggie

pinkjem said:


> Thank you  my ACS is still in process but stage 4. 11-April was the received date. still waiting.  is it okay to email and follow up in this case?
> also, to what email address can i follow up?


You may try sending an email of reminder to your CO stating that your processing deadline is about to come soon...that was exactly what i have done and it was quite effective.


----------



## abdish

HelloMaggie said:


> You may try sending an email of reminder to your CO stating that your processing deadline is about to come soon...that was exactly what i have done and it was quite effective.


How to find the email address of my CO? or just send an online enquiry?


----------



## manoji

*Au Visa Evidencing on Indian Passport*

Hi Guys,

Things seem a little more clear now. 

I verified in the Au embassy in India"s website quite deeply on this point and it seems that by default, they invite Applicant passports with positive Visa Grant for visa evidencing (pasting a visa label on passport).

Also gave a call to the Au embassy in Berlin. They also said the same point that if ur passport country insists on label, please send it across for a visa stamp. They even have sent me an email confirmation regarding this point today.

Based on these inputs, I shall be planning for a visa evidencing shortly. I shall update you guys as things progress. Though cases like mine may be rare, I thought this info could be of some use to someone searching for this info.

Cheers!!


----------



## ronz17

abdish said:


> How to find the email address of my CO? or just send an online enquiry?


here is the email address for inquiry assessment @ acs. org. au


----------



## arntoh

HelloMaggie said:


> Congratulations!!! Armandra...Goodluck!


Hi Armandra and many congratulations on you +ve result, I wish u the best in your VISA application process.


----------



## mrcool4

Hi All,

Nice to see +ve assessments for few people..Congratulations.. I don't know why my application is taking too long.. Thinking of sending email to above email address given by ronz17..

Online Application Sent:Apr04 2011
Documents received:Apr11

Now its in stage 4 i.e with assessor from June 2nd..Don't know whats going wrong..
Any suggessions please?? I am very much tensed..

Mrcool..


----------



## mrcool4

Dedunu said:


> Hi,
> I have applied for ACS Skill Assessment.
> Date Received 15-June-2011
> Event Type PASA
> Status In process
> Managed By Jennifer
> 
> In 15-June-2011 its displaied in graphic as Stage 4.
> Again 18 June displaied in graphic as Stage 2.
> Now today also display in graphic as Stage 4.
> Why its change like this?
> 
> Anyboady can help me?
> :ranger:


Even my application is being managed by Jennifer..Its in stage 4 for a quite long time..


----------



## armandra

mrcool4 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Nice to see +ve assessments for few people..Congratulations.. I don't know why my application is taking too long.. Thinking of sending email to above email address given by ronz17..
> 
> Online Application Sent:Apr04 2011
> Documents received:Apr11
> 
> Now its in stage 4 i.e with assessor from June 2nd..Don't know whats going wrong..
> Any suggessions please?? I am very much tensed..
> 
> Mrcool..


Did you get any request to send extra docs or some other information?


armandra!


----------



## mrcool4

armandra said:


> Did you get any request to send extra docs or some other information?
> 
> 
> armandra!


No armandra... I haven't gotany information from them. Its hanging in 4th stage.. 

Thank You.


----------



## armandra

mrcool4 said:


> No armandra... I haven't gotany information from them. Its hanging in 4th stage..
> 
> Thank You.


May be it's just happened that the heavy application load at ACS is delaying the results a bit. Wait for another week or so and then may be contact ACS about your app.

P.S: Please note ACS normally takes 12 weeks to process an app and only a few apps are processed earlier than that (reasons aren't known, though. May be the decision-ready apps are processed faster, no idea).

Good luck!! 


armandra!


----------



## stormgal

Dedunu said:


> Hi,
> I have applied for ACS Skill Assessment.
> Date Received 15-June-2011
> Event Type PASA
> Status In process
> Managed By Jennifer
> 
> In 15-June-2011 its displaied in graphic as Stage 4.
> Again 18 June displaied in graphic as Stage 2.
> Now today also display in graphic as Stage 4.
> Why its change like this?
> 
> Anyboady can help me?
> :ranger:


 That's a very short time. I wouldn't expect your application to be ready until late August.


I submitted my application in late May, and the graphic part changed from "in process" to "with assessor" almost right away - but only the graphic part. Then, someone moved the "in process" field from the date it had before which was "May 26" and pushed it forward to "June 7". So now I"m not expecting to get the application until sometime in August. But I don't mind, I'm not in a big hurry. Patience is virtue


----------



## armandra

stormgal said:


> Then, someone moved the "in process" field from the date it had before which was "May 26" and pushed it forward to "June 7".


Here's the reason for that:

Online app: May 26th 
Docs reached ACS: June 7th

When you submit the app online, initially the date of application would be the May 26th (the day of online submission) and when ACS receives the docs, at the time of sending across the acknowledgement email, the date of the app changed to June 7th (since this is the date the docs were received by ACS).


armandra!


----------



## stormgal

armandra said:


> Here's the reason for that:
> 
> Online app: May 26th
> Docs reached ACS: June 7th
> 
> When you submit the app online, initially the date of application would be the May 26th (the day of online submission) and when ACS receives the docs, at the time of sending across the acknowledgement email, the date of the app changed to June 7th (since this is the date the docs were received by ACS).
> 
> 
> armandra!


That does make perfect sense, and its' what I initially thought. They were nice though because my documents reached later than that, although not by much.


----------



## armandra

stormgal said:


> my documents reached later than that, although not by much.


:rofl:


----------



## ronz17

stormgal said:


> That's a very short time. I wouldn't expect your application to be ready until late August.
> 
> 
> I submitted my application in late May, and the graphic part changed from "in process" to "with assessor" almost right away - but only the graphic part. Then, someone moved the "in process" field from the date it had before which was "May 26" and pushed it forward to "June 7". So now I"m not expecting to get the application until sometime in August. But I don't mind, I'm not in a big hurry. Patience is virtue


i completely agree with you stormgal, we have passed the 1st July deadline anyway.


----------



## aarkay

Hey armandra, I sent you a pvt message, can you please help me in that?

....I sent it on britishexpats.....

thanks


----------



## ind2aus

HI,

How to track the Register Post sent by ACS?. I got mail from ACS with Register post Number. I tried to check it in the Australia POst, it says "Events not found". 

How long will it take to get the ACS letter once it is posted?

Please advise me.

Regards
ind2aus


----------



## armandra

ind2aus said:


> HI,
> 
> How to track the Register Post sent by ACS?. I got mail from ACS with Register post Number. I tried to check it in the Australia POst, it says "Events not found".
> 
> How long will it take to get the ACS letter once it is posted?
> 
> Please advise me.
> 
> Regards
> ind2aus


Use this URL: IPS Web Tracking/Item Tracking

It would normally take 5-8 days to reach India. Good luck!! 


armandra!


----------



## mrcool4

ind2aus said:


> HI,
> 
> How to track the Register Post sent by ACS?. I got mail from ACS with Register post Number. I tried to check it in the Australia POst, it says "Events not found".
> 
> How long will it take to get the ACS letter once it is posted?
> 
> Please advise me.
> 
> Regards
> ind2aus


Hi ind2aus..Congratulations!!! Could you please let me know how many weeks did ACS take to complete the assessment?

Thnx,
MC


----------



## Dedunu

Hi,
Date Received 15-June-2011 
Event Type PASA 
Status With Assessor 
Managed By Jennifer 

My application is now with Assessor....................... How long it will take to finish?

:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## imrancrest

Hello every body , 

There has been a status change in my ACS login . 
Previously , the text field showed "in process" and chart showed "with assessor".

But now , the both text field and chart shows "with assessor" . 

Anyone has any idea? . Replies appreciated .


----------



## FWL

Date Received	07-June-2011
Event Type	PASA
Status	With Assessor
Managed By	Scott

Rather quick I must say

Judging by the date people received their letters after getting to the "With Assessor" stage, I'd say I will be getting my letter pretty soon!


----------



## Dedunu

FWL said:


> Date Received	07-June-2011
> Event Type	PASA
> Status	With Assessor
> Managed By	Scott
> 
> Rather quick I must say
> 
> Judging by the date people received their letters after getting to the "With Assessor" stage, I'd say I will be getting my letter pretty soon!


Noooo......
Today i got my status update.

Date Received 15-June-2011 
Event Type PASA 
Status With Assessor 
Managed By Jennifer 

my one is sooner than uuu.... 

Congrats... friend.....! Hope we both can get + answer sooon........


----------



## armandra

Dedunu said:


> Hi,
> Date Received 15-June-2011
> Event Type PASA
> Status With Assessor
> Managed By Jennifer
> 
> My application is now with Assessor....................... How long it will take to finish?
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2:





imrancrest said:


> Hello every body ,
> 
> There has been a status change in my ACS login .
> Previously , the text field showed "in process" and chart showed "with assessor".
> 
> But now , the both text field and chart shows "with assessor" .
> 
> Anyone has any idea? . Replies appreciated .





FWL said:


> Date Received	07-June-2011
> Event Type	PASA
> Status	With Assessor
> Managed By	Scott
> 
> Rather quick I must say
> 
> Judging by the date people received their letters after getting to the "With Assessor" stage, I'd say I will be getting my letter pretty soon!


Dedunu/imrancrest/FWL,

Congrats guys! You'll be getting your result within a week or so.

P.S: Would like to tell you a secret about how ACS works. If the status text (highlighted blue and not the graphic) shows "With Assessor", it means a decision has already been taken and the letter just needs to be posted!! 

P.P.S: FWL, my case was initially assigned to HC, but then at the later stage Scott took over and I must say he has been one of the best COs I've come across at ACS.

Let the party begin!!!!!!!!!!! :cheer2:


armandra!


----------



## Dedunu

armandra said:


> Dedunu/imrancrest/FWL,
> 
> Congrats guys! You'll be getting your result within a week or so.
> 
> P.S: Would like to tell you a secret about how ACS works. If the status text (highlighted blue and not the graphic) shows "With Assessor", it means a decision has already been taken and the letter just needs to be posted!!
> 
> P.P.S: FWL, my case was initially assigned to HC, but then at the later stage Scott took over and I must say he has been one of the best COs I've come across at ACS.
> 
> Let the party begin!!!!!!!!!!! :cheer2:
> 
> 
> armandra!


Thank uuu armandra.....


----------



## FWL

I noticed yours was quicker, lol, both are extremely quick though! Surprised it is coming so soon. Hopefully we'll get positive results!

And armandra, I have to agree on Scott. I've sent him a couple of emails asking questions and he has always been quick in replying.

Hopefully I'll have my letter this time next week!


----------



## Dedunu

imrancrest said:


> Hello JBY ,
> 
> Even Im preparing for IELTS to get 20 points . If you are interested we can prepare for IELTS . Im gonna give it for second time .I need some useful tips . For writing , I found some really nice doc from internet . Its perfect to get 9 .
> 
> my mail id : [email protected]


Hi imrancrest,

I'm also going to do IELTS.Could u please send me the IELTS docs that u have.
It will be a great help.

My email id- [email protected]


----------



## ronz17

Dedunu said:


> Noooo......
> Today i got my status update.
> 
> Date Received 15-June-2011
> Event Type PASA
> Status With Assessor
> Managed By Jennifer
> 
> my one is sooner than uuu....
> 
> Congrats... friend.....! Hope we both can get + answer sooon........




Date Received	18-April-2011
Event Type	PASA
Status	With Assessor
Managed By	HC
Registered Post No 

congrats buddy! a bit jealous tho!  
mine is finally with Assessor today!! :clap2:


----------



## dungargon

armandra said:


> P.S: Would like to tell you a secret about how ACS works. If the status text (highlighted blue and not the graphic) shows "With Assessor", it means a decision has already been taken and the letter just needs to be posted!!


Great tip Armandra! I read this and thought I'd check my app - I have the blue background 

Fingers crossed I'll get some good news soon  They seem to be racing through the apps right now...

Given Name	dungargon
Date Received	18-April-2011
Event Type	PASA
Status	With Assessor
Managed By	Jennifer
Registered Post No


----------



## Dedunu

dungargon said:


> Great tip Armandra! I read this and thought I'd check my app - I have the blue background
> 
> Fingers crossed I'll get some good news soon  They seem to be racing through the apps right now...
> 
> Given Name	dungargon
> Date Received	18-April-2011
> Event Type	PASA
> Status	With Assessor
> Managed By	Jennifer
> Registered Post No


my status also in Blue background.with Assessor.


----------



## Dedunu

ronz17 said:


> Date Received	18-April-2011
> Event Type	PASA
> Status	With Assessor
> Managed By	HC
> Registered Post No
> 
> congrats buddy! a bit jealous tho!
> mine is finally with Assessor today!! :clap2:


congrats friend............


----------



## expatthiru

Dear Friends,

Quick reply needed please. I got my positive skill assessment today. Already have a SS for victoria. my concern is till now i did not apply for IELTS. In that case, Could i please lodge a DIAC application today(3 hours left)? Can i submit my IELTS later...Weekrish, Armada....stormgal....All please help.................Thanks(bit in great hurry)


----------



## imrancrest

armandra said:


> Dedunu/imrancrest/FWL,
> 
> Congrats guys! You'll be getting your result within a week or so.
> 
> P.S: Would like to tell you a secret about how ACS works. If the status text (highlighted blue and not the graphic) shows "With Assessor", it means a decision has already been taken and the letter just needs to be posted!!
> 
> P.P.S: FWL, my case was initially assigned to HC, but then at the later stage Scott took over and I must say he has been one of the best COs I've come across at ACS.
> 
> Let the party begin!!!!!!!!!!! :cheer2:
> 
> 
> armandra!


Hi armandra , 

Even my case is managed by Scott . Even I felt hes pretty good . Just hoping for the positive result .


----------



## NanoMeko

Things are finally moving:

Date Received	11-April-2011
Event Type	PASA
Status	With Assessor
Managed By	H
Registered Post No

Good luck everyone!


----------



## TheEndofDays

dungargon said:


> Great tip Armandra! I read this and thought I'd check my app - I have the blue background
> 
> Fingers crossed I'll get some good news soon  They seem to be racing through the apps right now...
> 
> Given Name	dungargon
> Date Received	18-April-2011
> Event Type	PASA
> Status	With Assessor
> Managed By	Jennifer
> Registered Post No



Oh my God! Mine is now in assessor too! Good luck to all of us! I hope this is not another "guess which is the true status" and we have to check for another color somewhere to get the real one.

Date Received	04-April-2011 (and I sent further documents around May)
Event Type	PASA
Status	With Assessor
Managed By	
Registered Post No


----------



## mrcool4

expatthiru said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Quick reply needed please. I got my positive skill assessment today. Already have a SS for victoria. my concern is till now i did not apply for IELTS. In that case, Could i please lodge a DIAC application today(3 hours left)? Can i submit my IELTS later...Weekrish, Armada....stormgal....All please help.................Thanks(bit in great hurry)


If you think you can submit IELTS score within 25(Dnt't remember exact) days you will not have a problem.

Cheers


----------



## mrcool4

TheEndofDays said:


> Oh my God! Mine is now in assessor too! Good luck to all of us! I hope this is not another "guess which is the true status" and we have to check for another color somewhere to get the real one.
> 
> Date Received	04-April-2011 (and I sent further documents around May)
> Event Type	PASA
> Status	With Assessor
> Managed By
> Registered Post No


Ohh Even mine with assessor tooo..Looks like they have wantedly delayed it.. 


Date Received 11-April-2011 
Event Type PASA 
Status With Assessor 
Managed By Jennifer 
Registered Post No 

They haven't requested me for any extra document till date even then I don't know why they took these many days to this step. 
Anyways happy that it has progressed..


----------



## kaushikczech

sharing status of my wife

1) Application Sent 10th January
2) Email Acknowledgement by ACS 19th January

The Date of Status changed to

3) In Process 31st January
4) With Assessor 30th May
5) Case Finalised 30th June
6) Letter Sent by ACS 30th June (by email)
7) Letter Received Not Yet


----------



## WeekrisH

expatthiru said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Quick reply needed please. I got my positive skill assessment today. Already have a SS for victoria. my concern is till now i did not apply for IELTS. In that case, Could i please lodge a DIAC application today(3 hours left)? Can i submit my IELTS later...Weekrish, Armada....stormgal....All please help.................Thanks(bit in great hurry)


Hey buddy

I apologize that i couldn't reply in time. Did you go ahead and apply without your IELTS result?


----------



## expatthiru

WeekrisH said:


> Hey buddy
> 
> I apologize that i couldn't reply in time. Did you go ahead and apply without your IELTS result?


Bad luck friend. Server Maintenance....

Service Temporarily Unavailable due to Scheduled Maintenance

This page is unavailable from 20:00 30/06/2011 Australian Eastern Standard Time until 00:30 01/07/2011 Australian Eastern Standard Time due to scheduled maintenance work:

Please try again later.


----------



## stormgal

expatthiru said:


> Bad luck friend. Server Maintenance....
> 
> Service Temporarily Unavailable due to Scheduled Maintenance
> 
> This page is unavailable from 20:00 30/06/2011 Australian Eastern Standard Time until 00:30 01/07/2011 Australian Eastern Standard Time due to scheduled maintenance work:
> 
> Please try again later.



that sucks - they're probably updating the system to roll out the implementation for July's point test.


----------



## ronz17

expatthiru said:


> Bad luck friend. Server Maintenance....
> 
> Service Temporarily Unavailable due to Scheduled Maintenance
> 
> This page is unavailable from 20:00 30/06/2011 Australian Eastern Standard Time until 00:30 01/07/2011 Australian Eastern Standard Time due to scheduled maintenance work:
> 
> Please try again later.



so sorry to hear that! if you don't mind me asking, hows your chance with the new points system?


----------



## get2gauri

Hey Guys...



1) Application Sent - 5 May 2011
2) Email Acknowledgement by ACS - 19 May 2011

The Date of Status changed to

3) In Process - June 2011
4) With Assessor - 30 June 2011
5) Case Finalised
6) Letter Sent by ACS
7) Letter Received


My status is also "With Assessor " ..


----------



## ind2aus

WeekrisH said:


> Hey buddy
> 
> I apologize that i couldn't reply in time. Did you go ahead and apply without your IELTS result?



Hi Weekrish,

I am also preparing for IELTS exam. Could you please give me some tips&online materiel if any, to get the good score in IELTS with 8 in each band?

Thanks in advance

regards
ind2aus
mail id: [email protected]


----------



## FWL

After finding out my status went to "With Assessor", I sent Scott an email saying:



> Hi Scott,
> 
> Just a quick question regarding my assessment.
> 
> I notice it has gone to the "With Assessor" state in the text Status and judging by others I have been reading about on ACS forums etc, I am assuming my application is near completion on infact complete? If so, this is good news.
> 
> Just thought I would ask so I am up to date with it all.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


And he replied quickly saying...



> Thanks for your email. This means that all your documents have been received and the application is ready to be sent to an assessor. I cannot give you a guarantee about when the application will be finalised.
> 
> Yours Sincerely
> 
> Scott


Maybe he's just playing it safe here with his reply but surely it's well past the stage of being ready to be sent?! Especially as it now says "With Assessor".

I think, or at least hope, that this is a sort of generic reply to these questions as they obviously will get a lot of them.


----------



## PApollo

Guys, sorry to tell you, but why can't you see it right? It seems that something screwed the ACS system and everyone's status changed to with assessor.

This is mine and it can't be true:

Given Name	XXX
Date Received	XX-June-2011
Event Type	PASA
Status	With Assessor
Managed By	XXX
Registered Post No 

They say it takes around 12 weeks to be finalized, so how come ALL of us changed to with assessor?


----------



## ronz17

PApollo said:


> Guys, sorry to tell you, but why can't you see it right? It seems that something screwed the ACS system and everyone's status changed to with assessor.
> 
> This is mine and it can't be true:
> 
> Given Name	XXX
> Date Received	XX-June-2011
> Event Type	PASA
> Status	With Assessor
> Managed By	XXX
> Registered Post No
> 
> They say it takes around 12 weeks to be finalized, so how come ALL of us changed to with assessor?



i agree with you....or is it because less people applied in May and June due to the new point system (hence the fast speed of ACS)


----------



## imrancrest

Hello , 

I just browsed the immigration site to see whether july 2011 rules are reflected.

However , I found something strange between description of Skiiled independent Visa 175 and Spnsored visa 176 .

Refer to this link . 
Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 176)

It is said that If one is sponsored by eligible relative then , no points will be awarded and doesnt mention about regional area too.

If no points awarded for relative sponsorship , What is the difference between Skiiled Indp visa 175 and sponsored visa 176 .

Any thoughts?


----------



## PApollo

ronz17 said:


> i agree with you....or is it because less people applied in May and June due to the new point system (hence the fast speed of ACS)


I'd say so if at least someone else is in process, but from all the comments I see here, it seems that everyone's status changed to with assessor (on the same day), which may indicate an update statement that went wrong at it affected all records.


----------



## FWL

4/5 people's status has updated, hardly groundbreaking is it? It doesn't mean there is a flaw in the system.

And it doesn't say it will take 12 weeks, it says UP TO 12 weeks.


----------



## imrancrest

PApollo said:


> I'd say so if at least someone else is in process, but from all the comments I see here, it seems that everyone's status changed to with assessor (on the same day), which may indicate an update statement that went wrong at it affected all records.


haha.....might be .....In that case they have to do roll back operation


----------



## PApollo

FWL said:


> 4/5 people's status has updated, hardly groundbreaking is it? It doesn't mean there is a flaw in the system.
> 
> And it doesn't say it will take 12 weeks, it says UP TO 12 weeks.


This is from ACS offical web site:

"Timelines for assessment

As a general rule, applicants should allow *at least* twelve (12) weeks between the time of making a complete and satisfactory application to the ACS and a decision being made by the responsible decision maker.

Timelines may be extended by a number of factors, including numbers of incoming applications,the complexity of the application, incomplete applications, requests from the ACS for additional information and the time taken by the applicant to provide additional or revised information. 

Please try not to contact Australian Computer Society within this timeframe, as it will delay processing of applications.

The ACS does not offer a priority service at this time nor can guarantee an exact processing time."

Edit: I'm not pessimistic, but realistic, I'd really hope that I'm wrong, but it doesn't seem right.


----------



## FWL

PApollo said:


> This is from ACS offical web site:
> 
> Timelines for assessment
> 
> As a general rule, applicants should allow *at least* twelve (12) weeks between the time of making a complete and satisfactory application to the ACS and a decision being made by the responsible decision maker.
> 
> Timelines may be extended by a number of factors, including numbers of incoming applications,the complexity of the application, incomplete applications, requests from the ACS for additional information and the time taken by the applicant to provide additional or revised information.
> 
> Please try not to contact Australian Computer Society within this timeframe, as it will delay processing of applications.
> 
> The ACS does not offer a priority service at this time nor can guarantee an exact processing time.


Considering quite a few folk have got it through well before the 12 weeks mark, I'd say that was just a figure which is generally set out, so that incase of a huge amount of applications, people aren't expecting results through straight away.


----------



## PApollo

FWL said:


> Considering quite a few folk have got it through well before the 12 weeks mark, I'd say that was just a figure which is generally set out, so that incase of a huge amount of applications, people aren't expecting results through straight away.


I have sent her an email to specifically ask about this, but no reply yet. I hope it's not a glitch.


----------



## expatthiru

ronz17 said:


> so sorry to hear that! if you don't mind me asking, hows your chance with the new points system?


Need to score 7.0 in each component of IELTS to gain 65 points.


----------



## smabid

Hi,
I am new to this site but have found it very very informative. And thought to get some comments on my case from experts.
Well, i am a victim of ACS . I Was expecting my assessment result by mid of June, but havnt got any good news as yet. I send my document for assessment for System Analyst on 18th of March and received confirmation email on 31st of March. After a week or so my status on ACS web site changed to "In process" and it remains so till yesterday when it changed to "With assessor". But now through this forum i came to know that even that transition may be a result of any flaw in their system. 
I believe my case was pretty straight forward and it should not take much time. I however had an issue with payment. I provided my credit card info along with application and some where in mid-late april i got an email from ACS that my card transaction failed (strange as my bank had no record for any attempted transaction). Any way it took one week to make the payment to ACS via bank draft. 
So when should i accept any result? do i need to do any thing as its already more than 12 weeks?
Thanks
Abid


----------



## abdish

PApollo said:


> Guys, sorry to tell you, but why can't you see it right? It seems that something screwed the ACS system and everyone's status changed to with assessor.
> 
> This is mine and it can't be true:
> 
> Given Name	XXX
> Date Received	XX-June-2011
> Event Type	PASA
> Status	With Assessor
> Managed By	XXX
> Registered Post No
> 
> They say it takes around 12 weeks to be finalized, so how come ALL of us changed to with assessor?


Usually it takes 1-4 days from WA to Finalised. But this time, it is so weird that the applicants from April to June are ALL changed to WA.


----------



## dungargon

abdish said:


> Usually it takes 1-4 days from WA to Finalised. But this time, it is so weird that the applicants from April to June are ALL changed to WA.


I suspect PApollo is right and it's a glitch. When they updated the site everyone had a diagram showing them as "With Assessor" even when the status showed "In Process"...

I will curb my excitement and go back to waiting patiently for now


----------



## WeekrisH

ind2aus said:


> Hi Weekrish,
> 
> I am also preparing for IELTS exam. Could you please give me some tips&online materiel if any, to get the good score in IELTS with 8 in each band?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> regards
> ind2aus
> mail id: [email protected]


Hi

Check this out. It has an IELTS preparation guide and sample IELTS tests. Good luck.

http://bit.ly/k7UHgp

P.S - It is in a 'rar' archive format and you would need winrar to extract the files.


----------



## pinkjem

HelloMaggie said:


> You may try sending an email of reminder to your CO stating that your processing deadline is about to come soon...that was exactly what i have done and it was quite effective.


Hi HelloMaggie, It already changed from in process to with acessor last June 30. I didn't bother sending an email anymore as i couldn't beat the July 1 deadline. Anyway, thank you for your help. if by next week i don't get any result yet, I will try to email them


----------



## PApollo

OK guys, my agent told me something...logical, he said this is because many have withdrawn their applications because they couldn't meet the minimum score required under the new points system to save some bucks. That's why they could process the current applications.

He said that this happened last year as well. Can anyone confirm this, at least did this happen last year?

Edit: I found this under PASA guideline for Applicants document (available on the web site):

"Refunds and withdrawals
Before assessment commences, applications can be withdrawn at any stage. 
However, if any preliminary work or the formal assessment has commenced or the formal assessment has been completed, a refund will not be issued. "

So could he be right and it's actual assessment?


----------



## stormgal

PApollo said:


> OK guys, my agent told me something...logical, he said this is because many have withdrawn their applications because they couldn't meet the minimum score required under the new points system to save some bucks. That's why they could process the current applications.
> 
> He said that this happened last year as well. Can anyone confirm this, at least did this happen last year?
> 
> Edit: I found this under PASA guideline for Applicants document (available on the web site):
> 
> "Refunds and withdrawals
> Before assessment commences, applications can be withdrawn at any stage.
> However, if any preliminary work or the formal assessment has commenced or the formal assessment has been completed, a refund will not be issued. "
> 
> So could he be right and it's actual assessment?



That makes a lot of sense - I think you have solved the mystery 


Either or, I wouldn't get my hopes up high unless I see a registered post number. Plus it doesn't make any sense to rush now - everyone here has passed the deadline.


----------



## JBY

Hi All,

My text too has changed to "With Assessor" !! Which i also think is an error, because my application was delayed by further 5 weeks due to some issue I don't find it believable! I hope its true though :clap2: 

We'll know in a few days.


----------



## JBY

imrancrest said:


> Hello JBY ,
> 
> Even Im preparing for IELTS to get 20 points . If you are interested we can prepare for IELTS . Im gonna give it for second time .I need some useful tips . For writing , I found some really nice doc from internet . Its perfect to get 9 .
> 
> my mail id : [email protected]


HI Imrancrest,

I sort of decided not to retake my IELTS, i realised that 7 is enough to get me 65 points. I was hoping to get 75 points, but after more research , apparently you don't get any priority or special treatment if you score higher points. Honestly if it can be avoided i'd rather not give IELTS more of my $ 

But i'd be glad to help, i guess my weakness is in writing, so i'd like to see the writing samples you have ! 

Basically i studied using the following books: ACTION PLAN IELTS GEneral Training, Cambridge IELTS 8 , Top Tips for IELTS Cambridge University. I found those 3 books + CDs really great which helped me get 8 & 9 is all my exams except "writing"  . 

However , i might re-do IELTS anyway for the heck of it, I"ll send you a PM with my email. !


----------



## dungargon

JBY said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My text too has changed to "With Assessor" !! Which i also think is an error, because my application was delayed by further 5 weeks due to some issue I don't find it believable! I hope its true though :clap2:
> 
> We'll know in a few days.


Is anybody's status NOT "With Assessor"????


----------



## stormgal

dungargon said:


> Is anybody's status NOT "With Assessor"????


:lol:


----------



## oz2356

JBY said:


> HI Imrancrest,
> 
> I sort of decided not to retake my IELTS, i realised that 7 is enough to get me 65 points. I was hoping to get 75 points, but after more research , apparently you don't get any priority or special treatment if you score higher points. Honestly if it can be avoided i'd rather not give IELTS more of my $
> 
> But i'd be glad to help, i guess my weakness is in writing, so i'd like to see the writing samples you have !
> 
> Basically i studied using the following books: ACTION PLAN IELTS GEneral Training, Cambridge IELTS 8 , Top Tips for IELTS Cambridge University. I found those 3 books + CDs really great which helped me get 8 & 9 is all my exams except "writing"  .
> 
> However , i might re-do IELTS anyway for the heck of it, I"ll send you a PM with my email. !


Hi JBY,

I am preparing for IELTS 2nd time as in first attempt unable to score 7 in writing and speaking and looking for 7 each to make 65 points. Could you please share your material, i mean above mentioned three books and other suggestions/tips. your score is awesome! 
Best of Luck for yr case.
PS: I sending my email id in private pls.

Regards,


----------



## ronz17

dungargon said:


> Is anybody's status NOT "With Assessor"????


 i suddenly wish my app is still "in process"


----------



## JBY

dungargon said:


> Is anybody's status NOT "With Assessor"????


:rofl:


----------



## ronz17

imrancrest said:


> Hello ,
> 
> I just browsed the immigration site to see whether july 2011 rules are reflected.
> 
> However , I found something strange between description of Skiiled independent Visa 175 and Spnsored visa 176 .
> 
> Refer to this link .
> Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 176)
> 
> It is said that If one is sponsored by eligible relative then , no points will be awarded and doesnt mention about regional area too.
> 
> If no points awarded for relative sponsorship , What is the difference between Skiiled Indp visa 175 and sponsored visa 176 .
> 
> Any thoughts?


i have the exact same question..


----------



## Dedunu

armandra said:


> Dedunu/imrancrest/FWL,
> 
> Congrats guys! You'll be getting your result within a week or so.
> 
> P.S: Would like to tell you a secret about how ACS works. If the status text (highlighted blue and not the graphic) shows "With Assessor", it means a decision has already been taken and the letter just needs to be posted!!
> 
> P.P.S: FWL, my case was initially assigned to HC, but then at the later stage Scott took over and I must say he has been one of the best COs I've come across at ACS.
> 
> Let the party begin!!!!!!!!!!! :cheer2:
> 
> 
> armandra!



Still my Status is with Assessor.................no emails....not finalized...........
hmm..............anybody got any progress?
 :ranger:


----------



## JBY

oz2356 said:


> Hi JBY,
> 
> I am preparing for IELTS 2nd time as in first attempt unable to score 7 in writing and speaking and looking for 7 each to make 65 points. Could you please share your material, i mean above mentioned three books and other suggestions/tips. your score is awesome!
> Best of Luck for yr case.
> PS: I sending my email id in private pls.
> 
> Regards,


I have purchased these books from amazon.co.uk , unfortunately i don't have any digital copies.


----------



## PApollo

Dedunu said:


> Still my Status is with Assessor.................no emails....not finalized...........
> hmm..............anybody got any progress?
> :ranger:


Same here 

It was better when the status showed "In Process", at least I was not as stressed as I'm now.


----------



## pots

Hi all,

Iam new to this forum..Just recevied my ACS approval. BUt i have 1 querry regarding that..
My approval letter says that "For the purpose of your application you have as of September2007 satisfied the requirements of the ACS PIM3,Group A"
My querry is iam working since last 7.6 years..So do my case is valid i mean shall i proceed ahead to next stage??

Regards,
"Pots"


----------



## PApollo

pots said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Iam new to this forum..Just recevied my ACS approval. BUt i have 1 querry regarding that..
> My approval letter says that "For the purpose of your application you have as of September2007 satisfied the requirements of the ACS PIM3,Group A"
> My querry is iam working since last 7.6 years..So do my case is valid i mean shall i proceed ahead to next stage??
> 
> Regards,
> "Pots"


I don't know the answer to your question, but may I ask you, did your status changed to "With Assessor" last week, or was it before that?


----------



## stormgal

PApollo said:


> I don't know the answer to your question, but may I ask you, did your status changed to "With Assessor" last week, or was it before that?


:lol:


----------



## ronz17

imrancrest said:


> Hello ,
> 
> I just browsed the immigration site to see whether july 2011 rules are reflected.
> 
> However , I found something strange between description of Skiiled independent Visa 175 and Spnsored visa 176 .
> 
> Refer to this link .
> Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 176)
> 
> It is said that If one is sponsored by eligible relative then , no points will be awarded and doesnt mention about regional area too.
> 
> If no points awarded for relative sponsorship , What is the difference between Skiiled Indp visa 175 and sponsored visa 176 .
> 
> Any thoughts?


faster processing time perhaps...

Client Service Charter


----------



## PApollo

ronz17 said:


> faster processing time perhaps...
> 
> Client Service Charter


Odd, this means - theoretically speaking - that 175 visa can take less time than 176 and in worst case scenario it'll be only 6 month difference.

In this case, it'll be better to apply for 175 visa IF you pass without the 5 points you get from state sponsorship. Am I right?


----------



## PApollo

Did anyone try to contact ACS or his agent? Am I the only impatient one here


----------



## mrcool4

PApollo said:


> Did anyone try to contact ACS or his agent? Am I the only impatient one here


I am with you mate... Don't understand what's happening.. Its been 3 months already and no response from them..


----------



## ronz17

PApollo said:


> Odd, this means - theoretically speaking - that 175 visa can take less time than 176 and in worst case scenario it'll be only 6 month difference.
> 
> In this case, it'll be better to apply for 175 visa IF you pass without the 5 points you get from state sponsorship. Am I right?


i totally agree with you 
i have eligible relatives down there and i think i'll save them from these hassles as well.


----------



## pots

HI,

I got my ACS approval within 4 weeks.

Rgds,
"Pots"


----------



## pots

Hi all,

Iam new to this forum..Just recevied my ACS approval. BUt i have 1 querry regarding that..
My approval letter says that "For the purpose of your application you have as of September2007 satisfied the requirements of the ACS PIM3,Group A"
My querry is iam working since last 7.6 years..So do my case is valid i mean shall i proceed ahead to next stage??

Regards,
"Pots"


----------



## FWL

My status hasn't changed from "With Assessor" from Thursday either.

It seems to me like they've just updated the status page so that the text status also reflects the image highlighted in the graph, as opposed to my application nearing completion


----------



## Dedunu

PApollo said:


> Did anyone try to contact ACS or his agent? Am I the only impatient one here


I'm also in same boat.....still its in With Assessor.....
When will it finalize...?


----------



## Dedunu

pots said:


> HI,
> 
> I got my ACS approval within 4 weeks.
> 
> Rgds,
> "Pots"


Could u please tell us the date u apply and the date of finalize?


----------



## JBY

Hi All,

my situation is the same, with Assessor status since 1 week. It shouldn't take more than 5 days, i suggest everyone to wait out their actual 12-Week wait & contact your CO to check. This is clearly an error from ACS side (possibly deliberate).


----------



## dungargon

JBY said:


> Hi All,
> 
> my situation is the same, with Assessor status since 1 week. It shouldn't take more than 5 days, i suggest everyone to wait out their actual 12-Week wait & contact your CO to check. This is clearly an error from ACS side (possibly deliberate).


Has anyone had a look at the other site: Application Status?

There I have NO status  

Given Name: dungargon
Date Received: 18-April-2011
Event Type: General (PASA)
Status: 
Managed By: JL
Grade: Applicant


----------



## mrcool4

dungargon said:


> Has anyone had a look at the other site: Application Status?
> 
> There I have NO status
> 
> Given Name: dungargon
> Date Received: 18-April-2011
> Event Type: General (PASA)
> Status:
> Managed By: JL
> Grade: Applicant


Oh my god I am seeing status as closed..what does this mean???any clue guys?
Date Received 11-April-2011 
Event Type General (PASA) 
Status Closed 
Managed By Jennifer Lewis 
Grade Applicant


----------



## Dedunu

dungargon said:


> Has anyone had a look at the other site: Application Status?
> 
> There I have NO status
> 
> Given Name: dungargon
> Date Received: 18-April-2011
> Event Type: General (PASA)
> Status:
> Managed By: JL
> Grade: Applicant


My Status also missing...............
Date Received 15-June-2011 
Event Type General (PASA) 
Status 
Managed By Jennifer Lewis 
Grade Applicant 
:doh: ray:


----------



## dungargon

Dedunu said:


> My Status also missing...............
> Date Received 15-June-2011
> Event Type General (PASA)
> Status
> Managed By Jennifer Lewis
> Grade Applicant
> :doh: ray:


I guess it's not a supported site any more, so we shouldn't worry too much...


Hope fully it's all sorted and they just need to get round to updating the systems :juggle:


----------



## ronz17

dungargon said:


> I guess it's not a supported site any more, so we shouldn't worry too much...
> 
> 
> Hope fully it's all sorted and they just need to get round to updating the systems :juggle:



HC , my dream is at your hands :juggle:


----------



## NanoMeko

ronz17 said:


> HC , my dream is at your hands :juggle:


Received registered post notification email today!


----------



## PApollo

NanoMeko said:


> Received registered post notification email today!


Congratulation


----------



## mrcool4

NanoMeko said:


> Received registered post notification email today!


yaaaayyyyy...Goood day
me too received email notification...

cheers..


----------



## Dedunu

mrcool4 said:


> yaaaayyyyy...Goood day
> me too received email notification...
> 
> cheers..


good luck...........friends......!:clap2:

my one is still with assessor.........


----------



## armandra

mrcool4 said:


> Oh my god I am seeing status as closed..what does this mean???any clue guys?
> Date Received 11-April-2011
> Event Type General (PASA)
> Status Closed
> Managed By Jennifer Lewis
> Grade Applicant


"Closed" status in the other status webpage means that your case has already been assessed and the letter would be posted in a day or two (at least this is how it worked pre 1st July). Good luck! 


armandra!


----------



## armandra

ronz17 said:


> HC , my dream is at your hands :juggle:


HC? Don't you guys know that HC left ACS sometime ago? 

P.S: For those applicants whose case is being managed by HC, keep an eye on the online status and if doesn't move forward, drop a mail to ACS about the same.



armandra!


----------



## PApollo

armandra said:


> HC? Don't you guys know that HC left ACS sometime ago?
> 
> P.S: For those applicants whose case is being managed by HC, keep an eye on the online status and if doesn't move forward, drop a mail to ACS about the same.
> 
> 
> 
> armandra!


armandra, does this mean that with assessor status for all of us is actually correct and they are sending emails? Mine was lodged in June, can it be true?


----------



## armandra

PApollo said:


> armandra, does this mean that with assessor status for all of us is actually correct and they are sending emails? Mine was lodged in June, can it be true?


Could be (mostly yes) since we've already seen two applicants receiving email notifications (informing the AU Post tracking number) today. 

It's OK to wait a bit guys, trust me the fun part is waiting!! 


armandra!


----------



## Dedunu

armandra said:


> Could be (mostly yes) since we've already seen two applicants receiving email notifications (informing the AU Post tracking number) today.
> 
> It's OK to wait a bit guys, trust me the fun part is waiting!!
> 
> 
> armandra!


ray: Hope it will come sooner to me also..................


----------



## smabid

*No change..*

still..

Given Name	Muhammad
Date Received	31-March-2011
Event Type	PASA
Status	With Assessor
Managed By	Rhiannon
Registered Post No 

:ranger:


----------



## ronz17

armandra said:


> HC? Don't you guys know that HC left ACS sometime ago?
> 
> P.S: For those applicants whose case is being managed by HC, keep an eye on the online status and if doesn't move forward, drop a mail to ACS about the same.
> 
> 
> 
> armandra!



Thanks brother! will drop an email to acs soon
congratulations to the ones who got confirmation letter already.
i'm really glad and happy to hear that...:clap2:


----------



## mrcool4

armandra said:


> "Closed" status in the other status webpage means that your case has already been assessed and the letter would be posted in a day or two (at least this is how it worked pre 1st July). Good luck!
> 
> 
> armandra!


Ya even now its working in the same way...


----------



## Dedunu

mrcool4 said:


> Ya even now its working in the same way...


still.........with Assessor...............:juggle:


----------



## JBY

Hi Guys,
Don't worry about the Online status not working or status empty, i think they are updating their system... currently i am not able to Login at all ! it just bounces me back to the main page when i try to login. :rain:


----------



## ronz17

JBY said:


> Hi Guys,
> Don't worry about the Online status not working or status empty, i think they are updating their system... currently i am not able to Login at all ! it just bounces me back to the main page when i try to login. :rain:


let's hope the status doesn't bounce back to step 1 after they update the system


----------



## smabid

JBY said:


> Hi Guys,
> Don't worry about the Online status not working or status empty, i think they are updating their system... currently i am not able to Login at all ! it just bounces me back to the main page when i try to login. :rain:


Yup, i experienced the same problem couple of hours ago, but its fix now. BTW, i dont think ACS system have any problems. I believe they must have enough smart ppl on board to rectify problem in max 2 days. I think they have somewhat redefined meanings of different Status. Earlier strangely "With Assessor" meant that ones application have already been finalized and case is about to close. Now i guess it mean that ones application is on Assessor's desk .

Have anyone contacted ACS for this issue?
Bye


----------



## PApollo

smabid said:


> Yup, i experienced the same problem couple of hours ago, but its fix now. BTW, i dont think ACS system have any problems. I believe they must have enough smart ppl on board to rectify problem in max 2 days. I think they have somewhat redefined meanings of different Status. Earlier strangely "With Assessor" meant that ones application have already been finalized and case is about to close. Now i guess it mean that ones application is on Assessor's desk .
> 
> Have anyone contacted ACS for this issue?
> Bye


Since I started reading about ACS and I can't figure out why they have this inefficient way of handling applications.

IMO, an case office and/or assessor should quickly go through the documents to determine if it's complete or not, if it's complete then it'd be put on hold till its time comes and if there is anything missing then they contact you on the very first week of submitting it.

but no, their inefficient way of handling it is putting it on hold till its time comes AND THEN they start to look out for any missing documents and ask you to provide it which means more further delay.

Just my 2 angry cents.


----------



## Dedunu

smabid said:


> Yup, i experienced the same problem couple of hours ago, but its fix now. BTW, i dont think ACS system have any problems. I believe they must have enough smart ppl on board to rectify problem in max 2 days. I think they have somewhat redefined meanings of different Status. Earlier strangely "With Assessor" meant that ones application have already been finalized and case is about to close. Now i guess it mean that ones application is on Assessor's desk .
> 
> Have anyone contacted ACS for this issue?
> Bye


Still ACS site is not working...................


----------



## imrancrest

PApollo said:


> Since I started reading about ACS and I can't figure out why they have this inefficient way of handling applications.
> 
> IMO, an case office and/or assessor should quickly go through the documents to determine if it's complete or not, if it's complete then it'd be put on hold till its time comes and if there is anything missing then they contact you on the very first week of submitting it.
> 
> but no, their inefficient way of handling it is putting it on hold till its time comes AND THEN they start to look out for any missing documents and ask you to provide it which means more further delay.
> 
> Just my 2 angry cents.


TO my knowledge , it is something like this . 
Once you submit your application , a sanity check is being made . Check is done whether your application is complete , qualification certificate , experience certificate , payment detail docs are in place . If anything is not found they will contact you.

Then after it is assigned to a assessor , your application is in queue . When your CO starts looking into your application , he looks in detail whether you are eligible or not .If he is not satisfied he will request for additional proof .


----------



## Dedunu

any progress............????


----------



## ronz17

Dedunu said:


> any progress............????


nope...  :ranger:


----------



## mrcool4

guys check in below site as well... status will be null when its in process...
I have checked this with few of my friends as well..
my status in regular site is still showing 'with assessor'..but i got an email this morning with reg post details...

https://www.acs.org.au/memapp/index1.asp

Cheers,


----------



## FWL

I'm on a working holiday visa just now and I am working for an Australian IT company already so my application should be easy.

Quite frankly I think it's utterly ridiculous I've paid $400 and it could take up to 12 weeks.


----------



## Dedunu

:ranger: Another day...........in With Assessor status


----------



## dungargon

FWL said:


> I'm on a working holiday visa just now and I am working for an Australian IT company already so my application should be easy.
> 
> Quite frankly I think it's utterly ridiculous I've paid $400 and it could take up to 12 weeks.


IMO the $400 fee is quite reasonable given the amount of time it must take to perform the checks plus the administration of all the records.

I know if I'd been producing my application as a *job* on someone else's behalf I'd have deserved way more than $400 for time it took me 

I guess the price and the timeframe are linked - faster processing = more staff, more staff = higher cost, higher cost = reduced applications...


----------



## Dedunu

dungargon said:


> IMO the $400 fee is quite reasonable given the amount of time it must take to perform the checks plus the administration of all the records.
> 
> I know if I'd been producing my application as a *job* on someone else's behalf I'd have deserved way more than $400 for time it took me
> 
> I guess the price and the timeframe are linked - faster processing = more staff, more staff = higher cost, higher cost = reduced applications...


he he heeeee


----------



## PApollo

dungargon said:


> IMO the $400 fee is quite reasonable given the amount of time it must take to perform the checks plus the administration of all the records.
> 
> I know if I'd been producing my application as a *job* on someone else's behalf I'd have deserved way more than $400 for time it took me
> 
> I guess the price and the timeframe are linked - faster processing = more staff, more staff = higher cost, higher cost = reduced applications...


Allow me to disagree, because many authorities and professional entities have the fast track route, which you may pay higher fee for faster processing, I'd like to see ACS have the same. 

I have been on the forums and I have seen how some applicants missed their chance to submit application with DIAC before the 1st July due date because of prolonged processing time.

Generally speaking, if I'm not in a hurry I wouldn't waste extra money for fast track, but if I need it soon because of other commitments, I should have the option for it at a higher cost.


----------



## ronz17

armandra said:


> HC? Don't you guys know that HC left ACS sometime ago?
> 
> P.S: For those applicants whose case is being managed by HC, keep an eye on the online status and if doesn't move forward, drop a mail to ACS about the same.
> 
> 
> 
> armandra!


this is the reply i got from ACS.

This is to advise that your application is currently with an assessor - the case is no longer being managed by Ms Henny Chandra, but it will be assigned a new case officer *once the file returns from the assessor*.


----------



## armandra

ronz17 said:


> this is the reply i got from ACS.
> 
> This is to advise that your application is currently with an assessor - the case is no longer being managed by Ms Henny Chandra, but it will be assigned a new case officer *once the file returns from the assessor*.


Coooool 

P.S: Just relax mate, you're gonna get it sooon! Good luck!! 

P.P.S: HC was my CO as well, but later Scott took over and he was the best if you ask me 


armandra!


----------



## dungargon

PApollo said:


> Allow me to disagree, because many authorities and professional entities have the fast track route, which you may pay higher fee for faster processing, I'd like to see ACS have the same.
> 
> I have been on the forums and I have seen how some applicants missed their chance to submit application with DIAC before the 1st July due date because of prolonged processing time.
> 
> Generally speaking, if I'm not in a hurry I wouldn't waste extra money for fast track, but if I need it soon because of other commitments, I should have the option for it at a higher cost.


Of course you can disagree, and it's a fair point, but I was specifically saying that I think that the current charge is reasonable, possibly even cheap, for the current service provided.

What concerns me about your suggestion is that it introduces a two-tiered system, the level of access to which is dictated not just by your willingness, but also by your ability to pay the enhanced rate. Personally I'm an egalitarian at heart so that concept doesn't sit too well with me 

Also, I know it will be an unpopular opinion, but I would humbly suggest that anyone who failed to meet the 1st July deadline because their skills assessment wasn't completed should probably have allowed more time in the first place!


----------



## ronz17

armandra said:


> Coooool
> 
> P.S: Just relax mate, you're gonna get it sooon! Good luck!!
> 
> P.P.S: HC was my CO as well, but later Scott took over and he was the best if you ask me
> 
> 
> armandra!



Thanks mate  
really appreciate your support


----------



## smabid

ronz17 said:


> this is the reply i got from ACS.
> 
> This is to advise that your application is currently with an assessor - the case is no longer being managed by Ms Henny Chandra, but it will be assigned a new case officer *once the file returns from the assessor*.


0hhh..
does this reply imply that ur case IS "WITH ASSESSOR" ?


----------



## manoji

*Visa Label*

Hi All,

Based on the advise from the AU embassy, I had sent our original Indian passports (Self, Spouse & kid) to the AU Embassy at Berlin as a Registered post along with the below enclosures:

1. Covering letter 
2. Visa Grant Letter
3. Self-Addressed & registered postal envelope

Within 10 days, I received back my self-addressed envelope with the vosa-stamped passports. A short notice of "Best complements" from the Embassy really added more spice to the post, we liked it 

Currently Planning for a validation trip to Sydney shortly.

Cheers!!!


----------



## HelloMaggie

ronz17 said:


> this is the reply i got from ACS.
> 
> This is to advise that your application is currently with an assessor - the case is no longer being managed by Ms Henny Chandra, but it will be assigned a new case officer *once the file returns from the assessor*.


My opinion is ACS hires employees by contractual basis, just like the case of my husband when his paper was handled by Calista Rusly, HC took over from then on we heard nothing from any applicants about Calista Rusly if she handles any papers.
I think your file will be turn over to a new CO-assessor for case finalization from HC which is your previous CO-assessor/processor, if i might not mistaken coz when we inquired about development when my husband papers was about to due(12 wks.) ACS emailed was ...your papers was no longer handled by Calista Rusly we will give you any development once it was return from the assessor which happens to be HC when we found out later...you'll gonna have CO soon for final stage most probably.


----------



## stormgal

HelloMaggie said:


> My opinion is ACS hires employees by contractual basis, just like the case of my husband when his paper was handled by Calista Rusly, HC took over from then on we heard nothing from any applicants about Calista Rusly if she handles any papers.
> I think your file will be turn over to a new CO-assessor for case finalization from HC which is your previous CO-assessor/processor, if i might not mistaken coz when we inquired about development when my husband papers was about to due(12 wks.) ACS emailed was ...your papers was no longer handled by Calista Rusly we will give you any development once it was return from the assessor which happens to be HC when we found out later...you'll gonna have CO soon for final stage most probably.


I disagree.

My opinion is that the people who work at ACS get frustrated at the large volume of work and at the constant harassment - "where's my application??!!" "What's the status of my application"??? - constant phone ringing, constant email harassment - where's this, where's that -blah blah blah - then on top of that, seeing your name listed publicly on a forum - oh heck no. Any normal person would get frustrated. :juggle:


----------



## dungargon

stormgal said:


> I disagree.
> 
> My opinion is that the people who work at ACS get frustrated at the large volume of work and at the constant harassment - "where's my application??!!" "What's the status of my application"??? - constant phone ringing, constant email harassment - where's this, where's that -blah blah blah - then on top of that, seeing your name listed publicly on a forum - oh heck no. Any normal person would get frustrated. :juggle:


+1 :boxing:


----------



## ronz17

stormgal said:


> I disagree.
> 
> My opinion is that the people who work at ACS get frustrated at the large volume of work and at the constant harassment - "where's my application??!!" "What's the status of my application"??? - constant phone ringing, constant email harassment - where's this, where's that -blah blah blah - then on top of that, seeing your name listed publicly on a forum - oh heck no. Any normal person would get frustrated. :juggle:




@smabid - i emailed to ACS asking if HC is still my CO, since i got info from this forum that HC is no longer working in ACS , i am a bit worried that my apps is locked up inside her drawer instead of a real assessor 

@HelloMaggie - yes i hope so, the only thing i can do is wait and pray 

@stormgal - well, i guess that's the consequences working in the public service


----------



## stormgal

ronz17 said:


> @stormgal - well, i guess that's the consequences working in the public service


:lol:

well, it's the truth, right? I myself work with large volumes of work and people constantly asking "what's the status on this" - not to sound nasty, but it can get at your goat if you let it. hwell:


----------



## ronz17

stormgal said:


> :lol:
> 
> well, it's the truth, right? I myself work with large volumes of work and people constantly asking "what's the status on this" - not to sound nasty, but it can get at your goat if you let it. hwell:



move to Aussie! heard it's a bit laid back down there


----------



## ke_up

ronz17 said:


> @smabid - i emailed to ACS asking if HC is still my CO, since i got info from this forum that HC is no longer working in ACS , i am a bit worried that my apps is locked up inside her drawer instead of a real assessor
> 
> @HelloMaggie - yes i hope so, the only thing i can do is wait and pray
> 
> @stormgal - well, i guess that's the consequences working in the public service


hey mate when did you apply for the ACS..

I applied 25th May 2011 and my status is with Assessor from Last week..

any idea how long does it take after the above status?

on other websites, people got their letter on hand in 4 days....

i applied for ICT Business Ana.

on shore..

thanks in advance


----------



## mrcool4

ke_up said:


> hey mate when did you apply for the ACS..
> 
> I applied 25th May 2011 and my status is with Assessor from Last week..
> 
> any idea how long does it take after the above status?
> 
> on other websites, people got their letter on hand in 4 days....
> 
> i applied for ICT Business Ana.
> 
> on shore..
> 
> thanks in advance


In 4 dayssss???? They are the most lucky once..
Mine took exact 12 weeks...

cheers


----------



## ke_up

mrcool4 said:


> In 4 dayssss???? They are the most lucky once..
> Mine took exact 12 weeks...
> 
> cheers


Mate... other people got letter on hand in 4 days after the status got changed to WITH ASSESSOR


----------



## ronz17

ke_up said:


> hey mate when did you apply for the ACS..
> 
> I applied 25th May 2011 and my status is with Assessor from Last week..
> 
> any idea how long does it take after the above status?
> 
> on other websites, people got their letter on hand in 4 days....
> 
> i applied for ICT Business Ana.
> 
> on shore..
> 
> thanks in advance


hello there... i applied ICT Business Analyst on 18th april 2011 and got "with assessor" status since last week as well.

good luck to you mate


----------



## ke_up

ronz17 said:


> hello there... i applied ICT Business Analyst on 18th april 2011 and got "with assessor" status since last week as well.
> 
> good luck to you mate


ohh good luck to u as well... you are nearly there mate......


----------



## HelloMaggie

dungargon said:


> +1 :boxing:


Oh no! guys calm down, all we need is patience here...ACS had the ball rolling against our skills assessment papers, all we have to do is wait. Anybody here could reply your query if u did not like someones opinion, its better to ignore or keep quite.


----------



## ind2aus

HI All,

any body from this site sent for ACS review (reassessment)? how to pay the review fee through credit card?

please help me in this regard.

thanks in advance

regards
ind2aus


----------



## dungargon

HelloMaggie said:


> Oh no! guys calm down, all we need is patience here...ACS had the ball rolling against our skills assessment papers, all we have to do is wait. Anybody here could reply your query if u did not like someones opinion, its better to ignore or keep quite.


Sorry hellomaggie, I meant it tongue in cheek 

Was trying to back up the people at ACS - I think they deserve credit for there work :clap2:


----------



## HelloMaggie

dungargon said:


> Sorry hellomaggie, I meant it tongue in cheek
> 
> Was trying to back up the people at ACS - I think they deserve credit for there work :clap2:


Yup!! i understand...its okey, i am not totally mad at all.


----------



## HelloMaggie

Sohc, mine was 6 months before we received the paper result and two weeks backward before the email result was posted. I saw your PM on my profiles it was in April?? i have not visited my profiles frequently i saw it just now. We had long story with ACS and a very long wait which finally in May came to an end.


----------



## HelloMaggie

HelloMaggie said:


> Yup!! i understand...its okey, i am not totally mad at all.


...not totally mad but instead i am not really mad at all...do not get bother anymore.


----------



## hanvic

*subclass 175*

I my name is jean-marie I applied for a visas subclass 175 on the 20 february 2009 "paper lodged application"and so far no news with all the change on time line priority processing and other even if my application was before 1 july 2009 I still waiting and believe that I'm not a priority for the immigration departement.I did have 120 points for the pass mark at the time I applied but with all the changing on the points test I'm may not make it anymore but I should believe that my points test application still OK :chef 60 points english 10 points age 25 points work experience 20 points and second language has french 5 points I'm single no kids no wife on my applications
so to all the one waiting for a subclass 175 sorry but it's gone be a while "so far it's 30 month with no news at all i'm just waiting to do my medical exam when they ask me to do so and last time I call otawa where is the main call center for european applicant they tell me that it should be not later den february 2012 so mean 3 years of processing hope you have better news see you in the outback


manoji said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> I am a new memebr to this forum from India. I am in a sort of confusion presently & hope I would get some expert advise here...
> 
> I have applied for Skilled independant migration (175) for me, my spouse and kid in mid June 2010 and have uploaded all docs online including positive ACS, IELTS assessments. The online status still shows no improvement and I understand that a case officer is still not assigned for my application, the time period till now being around 6 months completed already.
> 
> Is this normal? Should I do something to make some progress on my application? Please advise, thanks a million in advance!
> 
> Regards,
> Manu


----------



## pinkjem

my acs application is on its 12th week and i still don't have any update right now. it is still with assessor. I am having 2nd thoughts of sending them an email because i am scared that it will jeopardize my application or something. (being paranoid) 
anyway, I am still keeping my fingers crossed that things will still work out. 
goodluck to everyone waiting!


----------



## stormgal

I'm beginning to think that the old system - https://www.acs.org.au/memapp/index.asp gives you a more accurate representation of where you are. If your status is null, then that means you're "in progress". Does anyone else here think the same?


----------



## dungargon

stormgal said:


> I'm beginning to think that the old system - https://www.acs.org.au/memapp/index.asp gives you a more accurate representation of where you are. If your status is null, then that means you're "in progress". Does anyone else here think the same?


I hope not  My 12 weeks is today and my status is null on there... with assessor on the other one of course 

Tbh, I'm beginning to think that any attempt to try and understand the inner workings of ACS or to try and figure out when you'll get your result is pretty much futile!


----------



## stormgal

dungargon said:


> I hope not  My 12 weeks is today and my status is null on there... with assessor on the other one of course
> 
> Tbh, I'm beginning to think that any attempt to try and understand the inner workings of ACS or to try and figure out when you'll get your result is pretty much futile!


Oh I know...someone here got their letter in the mail and when they checked the system is said, "in process" :lol:


----------



## ronz17

dungargon said:


> I hope not  My 12 weeks is today and my status is null on there... with assessor on the other one of course
> 
> Tbh, I'm beginning to think that any attempt to try and understand the inner workings of ACS or to try and figure out when you'll get your result is pretty much futile!


take what I am saying with a grain of salt, i think all the pending apps will receive the confirmation letters almost on the same week...let's hope it's going to be this week


----------



## arntoh

*SA SS List finally out*

Hi FOlks here is the list for South Australia for 176 just out, it looks good to me.:focus:

Immigration SA Applications - Occupation Availability

Seems the wait is over buddies....


----------



## pinkjem

dungargon said:


> I hope not  My 12 weeks is today and my status is null on there... with assessor on the other one of course
> 
> Tbh, I'm beginning to think that any attempt to try and understand the inner workings of ACS or to try and figure out when you'll get your result is pretty much futile!



mine too... week 12. did you send them an email already for update?


----------



## pinkjem

arntoh said:


> Hi FOlks here is the list for South Australia for 176 just out, it looks good to me.:focus:
> 
> Immigration SA Applications - Occupation Availability
> 
> Seems the wait is over buddies....


"High Availability" for most of the IT positions.  Good news indeed. But still waiting for Victoria to open though. Is there any possibility that it will happen?


----------



## FWL

I'm only 5 weeks in and already I am sick to the back teeth of waiting for this.


----------



## smabid

pinkjem said:


> mine too... week 12. did you send them an email already for update?


12th??? mines 15th . still no hint of case finalization.


----------



## PApollo

smabid said:


> 12th??? mines 15th . still no hint of case finalization.


15th without asking you for more documents?!!


----------



## imrancrest

pinkjem said:


> "High Availability" for most of the IT positions.  Good news indeed. But still waiting for Victoria to open though. Is there any possibility that it will happen?


It looks good . But need to have positive skills assessment to apply for that . By the time we receive our skills assesment , these positions might be filled and we might not have a chance .


----------



## smabid

PApollo said:


> 15th without asking you for more documents?!!


nope...
i did however had a hickup in payment as credit card transaction was declined by my bank (As per ACS) and it took about 1 week to sort out payment issue... About 10 days back my status got changed to "With Assessor", i was happy about that but later i found out that every ones status has been changed and its may b due to some glitch at ACS end....
m tired of waiting


----------



## dungargon

smabid said:


> 12th??? mines 15th . still no hint of case finalization.


No sign of progress yet... Has anyone received letters this month?

I'm wondering if the push to get letters out for 1st July broke the assessors


----------



## aarkay

smabid said:


> 12th??? mines 15th . still no hint of case finalization.


smabid/ dungargon..

who are your COs?


----------



## Dedunu

arntoh said:


> Hi FOlks here is the list for South Australia for 176 just out, it looks good to me.:focus:
> 
> Immigration SA Applications - Occupation Availability
> 
> Seems the wait is over buddies....


What about list for Central Territory Australia for 176 for 2011?Is it released?


----------



## smabid

aarkay said:


> smabid/ dungargon..
> 
> who are your COs?


Rhiannon Burkett
^^


----------



## dungargon

smabid said:


> Rhiannon Burkett
> ^^


Mine's JL


----------



## aarkay

smabid said:


> nope...
> i did however had a hickup in payment as credit card transaction was declined by my bank (As per ACS) and it took about 1 week to sort out payment issue... About 10 days back my status got changed to "With Assessor", i was happy about that but later i found out that every ones status has been changed and its may b due to some glitch at ACS end....
> m tired of waiting


if your status changed to assessor 10 days ago...expect to hear from ACS...just any day....and that's because your application is 12 weeks old....for others...with assessor popped up in just 10-15 days......your case seems to be almost finalized...stay positive ++++


----------



## smabid

aarkay said:


> if your status changed to assessor 10 days ago...expect to hear from ACS...just any day....and that's because your application is 12 weeks old....for others...with assessor popped up in just 10-15 days......your case seems to be almost finalized...stay positive ++++


thanks.. but it got changed on 1st of july, the day when everyone's status changed.. still keeping finger crossed...


----------



## ronz17

aarkay said:


> smabid/ dungargon..
> 
> who are your COs?



atleast smabid & dungargon have a CO
mine is yet to be allocated due to HC resigned from ACS


----------



## smabid

ronz17 said:


> atleast smabid & dungargon have a CO
> mine is yet to be allocated due to HC resigned from ACS


when were your application got received at ACS end?


----------



## ronz17

smabid said:


> when were your application got received at ACS end?


received on 18 April - 4 days pending due to wrong PASA Form.


----------



## PApollo

ronz17 said:


> received on 18 April - 4 days pending due to wrong PASA Form.


Your application is yet to be allocated since April 18th?!!


----------



## smabid

ronz17 said:


> received on 18 April - 4 days pending due to wrong PASA Form.


Strange... usually a CO is assigned with in 4 weeks. Even considering that any ACS inquiry (due to any problem) usually delays case to 4-6 weeks further, you should had a CO assigned by now. I think its high time you should contact ACS.


----------



## ronz17

smabid said:


> Strange... usually a CO is assigned with in 4 weeks. Even considering that any ACS inquiry (due to any problem) usually delays case to 4-6 weeks further, you should had a CO assigned by now. I think its high time you should contact ACS.


oohh...sorry if i wasnt clear enough earlier....
the current status of my apps is also with assessor , the difference is.. My CO have resigned in the middle of my apps process.... 
i've contacted the ACS and they will point a new CO once the apps have returned from the assessor.


----------



## pinkjem

ronz17 said:


> oohh...sorry if i wasnt clear enough earlier....
> the current status of my apps is also with assessor , the difference is.. My CO have resigned in the middle of my apps process....
> i've contacted the ACS and they will point a new CO once the apps have returned from the assessor.


I think we are on the same boat. Thank you for this. I think I will send them an email already so they can assign it to a new CO.


----------



## PApollo

I have a question; from what I read, it takes approximately 12 weeks for the application to be sent to assessor, does this mean that I have to wait for 12 weeks for my application to be reviewed for any missing documents i.e. references or additional proof?


----------



## FWL

PApollo said:


> I have a question; from what I read, it takes approximately 12 weeks for the application to be sent to assessor, does this mean that I have to wait for 12 weeks for my application to be reviewed for any missing documents i.e. references or additional proof?


From the application status page:



> Timelines for Assessment
> 
> All applications are processed as quickly & efficiently as possible to deliver assessments within a reasonable timeframe while adhering to quality & assessment guidelines.
> 
> Please allow up to 12 weeks for total processing time from the date the ACS receives your physical documents.
> 
> It is essential to send complete & accurate documentation, as missing or incomplete documentation will delay processing time.
> 
> If extra documentation or information is required, a request will be sent your nominated email address.
> 
> Thank you from the Skills Assessment Team"


We should have results within 12 weeks, it's not 12 weeks to be sent to the assessor. When it says "With Assessor" on your status now, it means exactly that.


----------



## JBY

I've been 3 weeks on "With Assessor"  gave up the "daily" checking. I"m just going to wait till my 12 Weeks are over.

Here's my timeline so far:

Applied online (Date received)....25 March 2011
(Due to major Courrier error, documents reached 6 weeks late!!  only found out much later)

Documents received....15 May 2011 (Online Date received corrected to 15 May 2011, 12 weeks calculated from this date)
In process....15 May 2011
With Assessor...28 June 2011
Managed by JL

All there is now is to pray for a positive result


----------



## ke_up

i just saw my application status, 

and my case got finalized and letter sent with the registered post tracking number:

Applied on 25-May-2011 
With Assessor on 30th June

Letter sent: 18/07 


that was Quick ! ! !


----------



## FWL

ke_up said:


> i just saw my application status,
> 
> and my case got finalized and letter sent with the registered post tracking number:
> 
> Applied on 25-May-2011
> With Assessor on 30th June
> 
> Letter sent: 18/07
> 
> 
> that was Quick ! ! !


My status went to "With Assessor" on the same day so surely I'll be getting mine soon too!


----------



## EddyEn

ke_up said:


> i just saw my application status,
> 
> and my case got finalized and letter sent with the registered post tracking number:
> 
> Applied on 25-May-2011
> With Assessor on 30th June
> 
> Letter sent: 18/07
> 
> 
> that was Quick ! ! !


My application have document date received on 22 March 2011. 
Additional ducument sent on 6 May 2011
Status's been changed to "With assessor" on 30 June 2011

Let say that my application time is very similar to you when counting from the date the additional doucument sent.
Hopefully my result is not much later than you and wish you a positive result.


----------



## ronz17

ke_up said:


> i just saw my application status,
> 
> and my case got finalized and letter sent with the registered post tracking number:
> 
> Applied on 25-May-2011
> With Assessor on 30th June
> 
> Letter sent: 18/07
> 
> 
> that was Quick ! ! !


Congratulations!! that was quick indeed!


----------



## aliciathoo

TanKianWee said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Would you mind to share your ACS timelines as below?
> 
> The Date For
> 
> 1) Application Sent
> 2) Email Acknowledgement by ACS
> 
> The Date of Status changed to
> 
> 3) In Process
> 4) With Assessor
> 5) Case Finalised
> 6) Letter Sent by ACS
> 7) Letter Received
> 
> If i do miss out any process of ACS, please correct me
> 
> *I have a question on once the ACS made the decision to issue the assessment letter, do we know the result is positive or negative via email?*


Im not sure abt the process but my agent lodge our application on the 1/6/2010 and we got our grant on 18/6/2011. it shld b fast after they request for ur medical n police check. all the best!


----------



## PApollo

ke_up said:


> i just saw my application status,
> 
> and my case got finalized and letter sent with the registered post tracking number:
> 
> Applied on 25-May-2011
> With Assessor on 30th June
> 
> Letter sent: 18/07
> 
> 
> that was Quick ! ! !


Congratulations :clap2: and that was quick indeed.


----------



## arntoh

Buddy, that was real fast over there, I wish mine had taken that kind of speed ad be getting my Visa by now, anyway welcome to the next phase.


----------



## Dedunu

ke_up said:


> i just saw my application status,
> 
> and my case got finalized and letter sent with the registered post tracking number:
> 
> Applied on 25-May-2011
> With Assessor on 30th June
> 
> Letter sent: 18/07
> 
> 
> that was Quick ! ! !


:clap2: Congrats...................!


----------



## IndiAus

ke_up said:


> i just saw my application status,
> 
> and my case got finalized and letter sent with the registered post tracking number:
> 
> Applied on 25-May-2011
> With Assessor on 30th June
> 
> Letter sent: 18/07
> 
> 
> that was Quick ! ! !


Hey Congrats!!! :clap2:

Seems CO's are back from holidays and more of us can expect our letters!!!


----------



## dungargon

IndiAus said:


> Hey Congrats!!! :clap2:
> 
> Seems CO's are back from holidays and more of us can expect our letters!!!


Congrats to all who have their results! 

I think my assessor is still on holiday though 

I sent an email to ACS as I'm now up to 13 weeks and eager to get my result...

But I got a general reply saying please note the twelve week processing timeframe, my application is currently with an assessor and they expect to finalise "within the next few weeks"


----------



## smabid

ke_up said:


> i just saw my application status,
> 
> and my case got finalized and letter sent with the registered post tracking number:
> 
> Applied on 25-May-2011
> With Assessor on 30th June
> 
> Letter sent: 18/07
> 
> 
> that was Quick ! ! !



Very Quick indeed... Congrats..
I want mine now :boxing:


----------



## IndiAus

dungargon said:


> Congrats to all who have their results!
> 
> I think my assessor is still on holiday though
> 
> I sent an email to ACS as I'm now up to 13 weeks and eager to get my result...
> 
> But I got a general reply saying please note the twelve week processing timeframe, my application is currently with an assessor and they expect to finalise "within the next few weeks"


I got the same response on Friday last week. My status changed to "With Assessor" on 29th June with no further movement and today reading all the updates here I realised that I am not the only one. Don't know how much more I will have to wait.. This is my 12th week going and my case is being managed by LM. She did respond to my mail last week so I'm assuming that she is still working..


----------



## Dedunu

Still with Assessor.......................


----------



## usmanrockz

Dedunu said:


> Still with Assessor.......................


Mine to still with Assessor .. 
Document received date : 12-APR-2011 .

Whats is your Document Received date??


----------



## Dedunu

usmanrockz said:


> Mine to still with Assessor ..
> Document received date : 12-APR-2011 .
> 
> Whats is your Document Received date??


Document received date : 15-June-2011


----------



## JBY

lol, some people got theirs it 4 weeks?! , some in 6 - 8 weeks, some exactly 12, some 14 + and counting...

There is no consistency anymore or fairness it terms of first come-first serve (which they claim), i feel it depends alot on who your case officer is & how lucky you are !


----------



## PApollo

JBY said:


> lol, some people got theirs it 4 weeks?! , some in 6 - 8 weeks, some exactly 12, some 14 + and counting...
> 
> There is no consistency anymore or fairness it terms of first come-first serve (which they claim), i feel it depends alot on who your case officer is & how lucky you are !


When I was preparing my documents, my agent told me too many papers means more processing time, he reviewed all the documents that I sent him, he told me that I provided many redundant documents and we agreed to provide solid basic documents that spans my whole experience.

Time will tell if he's right or wrong.


----------



## ke_up

received the letter today from ACS and + assessment.

thanks ACS


----------



## stormgal

ke_up said:


> received the letter today from ACS and + assessment.
> 
> thanks ACS


Congrats, ke_up


----------



## smabid

Dedunu said:


> Document received date : 15-June-2011


mine 16th :ranger:

Document received date : 31st of March, 2011


----------



## EddyEn

ke_up said:


> received the letter today from ACS and + assessment.
> 
> thanks ACS


Congratulation to you :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## ronz17

JBY said:


> lol, some people got theirs it 4 weeks?! , some in 6 - 8 weeks, some exactly 12, some 14 + and counting...
> 
> There is no consistency anymore or fairness it terms of first come-first serve (which they claim), i feel it depends alot on who your case officer is & how lucky you are !


atleast most of you have case officer 
my case officer (HC) have resigned long back....

anyways...i've emailed acs and they promised by end of this month i should be getting my result...fingercross :ranger:


----------



## Dedunu

ke_up said:


> received the letter today from ACS and + assessment.
> 
> thanks ACS


Congrats.....


----------



## guizn

Hey guys,

I've following this topic a long time and it's my first post.

my application timeline

Date Received:	31-March-2011
Docs Received: 04-April
Request new docs: 04-July
New docs received 12-July

Current Status:	With Assessor

does someone know how long it can takes to be finalized ?

cheers


----------



## F1-CUF

guizn said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've following this topic a long time and it's my first post.
> 
> my application timeline
> 
> Date Received:	31-March-2011
> Docs Received: 04-April
> Request new docs: 04-July
> New docs received 12-July
> 
> Current Status:	With Assessor
> 
> does someone know how long it can takes to be finalized ?
> 
> cheers



You should contact ACS for the status, you have waited for quite long. 
It should have been completed & delivered by now.


----------



## PApollo

guizn said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've following this topic a long time and it's my first post.
> 
> my application timeline
> 
> Date Received:	31-March-2011
> Docs Received: 04-April
> Request new docs: 04-July
> New docs received 12-July
> 
> Current Status:	With Assessor
> 
> does someone know how long it can takes to be finalized ?
> 
> cheers


This is the kind of BS I was referring to in one of my posts earlier. It took them 12 weeks to check for missing documents, if they checked it the first week, then at least the applicant would have time to prepare and submit them before the due date.

This is just pure BS from ACS.


----------



## guizn

F1-CUF said:


> You should contact ACS for the status, you have waited for quite long.
> It should have been completed & delivered by now.


I've contacted them and received below message:

"your application has been returned to the assessor and will be finalised as soon as possible

Timelines may be extended by a number of factors, including numbers of incoming applications, the complexity of the application, incomplete applications, requests from the ACS for additional information and the time taken by the applicant to provide additional or revised information. 

Please do not contact Australian Computer Society within this timeframe, as it will delay processing of applications.

The ACS does not offer a priority service nor can guarantee an exact processing time."


----------



## dungargon

PApollo said:


> This is the kind of BS I was referring to in one of my posts earlier. It took them 12 weeks to check for missing documents, if they checked it the first week, then at least the applicant would have time to prepare and submit them before the due date.
> 
> This is just pure BS from ACS.


I see your point, but if they checked every single application in the first week, that would impact their ability to process applications later on in the process.

They are working with a finite labour resource, and I imagine that there is a considerable overhead in merely moving all of the applications around the office, let alone checking them for appropriate documents.

This means that candidates who have managed to send all of the correct documentation will be penalised, as their applications will be postponed while _all_ of the applications are checked. That doesn't seem fair to me, provided ACS supply clear information about what is required.


----------



## smabid

dungargon said:


> I see your point, but if they checked every single application in the first week, that would impact their ability to process applications later on in the process.
> 
> They are working with a finite labour resource, and I imagine that there is a considerable overhead in merely moving all of the applications around the office, let alone checking them for appropriate documents.
> 
> This means that candidates who have managed to send all of the correct documentation will be penalised, as their applications will be postponed while _all_ of the applications are checked. That doesn't seem fair to me, provided ACS supply clear information about what is required.


I dont agree u completely. Timelines of ACS processing vary ALOT even with complete applications. If they follow an even time frame to process applications, there wont be many queries in first place. If workload is higher then all applications processing should be delayed.


----------



## dungargon

smabid said:


> I dont agree u completely. Timelines of ACS processing vary ALOT even with complete applications. If they follow an even time frame to process applications, there wont be many queries in first place. If workload is higher then all applications processing should be delayed.


Good point, it does seem to depend *a lot* on the individuals who process your app.

I think this is compounded even further recently by the amount of people trying to get through for 1st July. So where any queries from the assessor would usually only impact a day or two, it is now weeks.

Mine seems to have gone through smoothly though , although jus tover 13 weeks in total. Got an email today that my letter is "*about*" to be posted - just hope it's good news...


----------



## smabid

dungargon said:


> Good point, it does seem to depend *a lot* on the individuals who process your app.
> 
> I think this is compounded even further recently by the amount of people trying to get through for 1st July. So where any queries from the assessor would usually only impact a day or two, it is now weeks.
> 
> Mine seems to have gone through smoothly though , although jus tover 13 weeks in total. Got an email today that my letter is "*about*" to be posted - just hope it's good news...


Best of Luck!!!


----------



## stormgal

dungargon said:


> Mine seems to have gone through smoothly though , although jus tover 13 weeks in total. Got an email today that my letter is "*about*" to be posted - just hope it's good news...


wow, this is great news! Finally - the wait may be over for you. I really hope it's positive! :clap2:


----------



## EddyEn

Congratulation, dungargon. Wish you a good news with a positive result.

Have anyone been waiting for longer than 3 weeks since the appliation status's got changed to "With assessor"? 

My one has been "With assessor" for 3 weeks.


----------



## guizn

PApollo said:


> This is the kind of BS I was referring to in one of my posts earlier. It took them 12 weeks to check for missing documents, if they checked it the first week, then at least the applicant would have time to prepare and submit them before the due date.
> 
> This is just pure BS from ACS.


I just called them now and heard that it can take more 12 weeks to finalize the case. big BS !

:boxing:


----------



## Dedunu

EddyEn said:


> Congratulation, dungargon. Wish you a good news with a positive result.
> 
> Have anyone been waiting for longer than 3 weeks since the appliation status's got changed to "With assessor"?
> 
> My one has been "With assessor" for 3 weeks.


same here.......:juggle:


----------



## nimeb

Hi All,

I've been following this thread for sometime, and thought of sharing my status with you guys.

Application lodged online : 1st April 2011
Document Received Acknowledgement: 11th April 2011
With Assessor: 30th June 2011
Received email that the result is about to get posted: 11th July, 2011
Received the result letter by post: 18th July, 2011

Note: Once I received the "about to post" email, I inquired on getting a scanned copy (because my assessment letter was lost last year, and I had a lot of trouble). The assessor gave me the option to pay extra and get it through express mail. 

Hope this will help in some way.


----------



## guizn

nimeb said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've been following this thread for sometime, and thought of sharing my status with you guys.
> 
> Application lodged online : 1st April 2011
> Document Received Acknowledgement: 11th April 2011
> With Assessor: 30th June 2011
> Received email that the result is about to get posted: 11th July, 2011
> Received the result letter by post: 18th July, 2011
> 
> Note: Once I received the "about to post" email, I inquired on getting a scanned copy (because my assessment letter was lost last year, and I had a lot of trouble). The assessor gave me the option to pay extra and get it through express mail.
> 
> Hope this will help in some way.


Congrats ...

btw, who was the CO ?


----------



## nimeb

guizn said:


> Congrats ...
> 
> btw, who was the CO ?


Jennifer Lewis


----------



## ronz17

EddyEn said:


> Congratulation, dungargon. Wish you a good news with a positive result.
> 
> Have anyone been waiting for longer than 3 weeks since the appliation status's got changed to "With assessor"?
> 
> My one has been "With assessor" for 3 weeks.



wait till end next week...that's what they told me....


----------



## dungargon

stormgal said:


> wow, this is great news! Finally - the wait may be over for you. I really hope it's positive! :clap2:


Thanks stormgal, it is!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2: Got my letter this morning 

On to the next stage now lane:, although actually I've been having some second thoughts completely unrelated to ACS, but I'll save those for another thread :focus:

In case it helps any future applicants, here is how my experience panned out:

Applied online: *5th April (Status "in process")*
Sent docs: *12th April*
Docs received: *18th April*
Docs received confirmation email: *20th April*
Status changed to "With assessor": *1st July*
I queried progress by email: *15th July*
Got the brush off : *18th July*
Received "about" to send letter email: *20th July*
Received "the letter": *23rd July*

My main observations/recommendations would be:


The online application does *nothing at all* to speed up the process, but it did help me to have everything much more organised
The online application requires a good scanner and a fair bit of time (I used work's )
Invest time researching what to include in your application - there is no cut and dried list, and I must have spent a good 6-8 weeks understanding and collating _my_ application - I believe this saved me time in the long run as my app went through with no hitches

Best of luck to all 
dungargon


----------



## stormgal

dungargon said:


> Thanks stormgal, it is!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2: Got my letter this morning
> 
> On to the next stage now lane:, although actually I've been having some second thoughts completely unrelated to ACS, but I'll save those for another thread :focus:
> 
> In case it helps any future applicants, here is how my experience panned out:
> 
> Applied online: *5th April (Status "in process")*
> Sent docs: *12th April*
> Docs received: *18th April*
> Docs received confirmation email: *20th April*
> Status changed to "With assessor": *1st July*
> I queried progress by email: *15th July*
> Got the brush off : *18th July*
> Received "about" to send letter email: *20th July*
> Received "the letter": *23rd July*
> 
> My main observations/recommendations would be:
> 
> 
> The online application does *nothing at all* to speed up the process, but it did help me to have everything much more organised
> The online application requires a good scanner and a fair bit of time (I used work's )
> Invest time researching what to include in your application - there is no cut and dried list, and I must have spent a good 6-8 weeks understanding and collating _my_ application - I believe this saved me time in the long run as my app went through with no hitches
> 
> Best of luck to all
> dungargon


congratulations, dungargon! :cheer2: 

And please do share about your other thoughts with us!


----------



## EddyEn

My case's got finalized and the status changed to "Case finalized" this morning. It's my turn to be excited to see the result.

Thank you everyone here to share and let me know I'm not alone. Hopefully everyone on the wait is going to get the result soon. Good luck, everyone.


----------



## imrancrest

Guys , 

My application is still with assessor . I am on my 12th week . Shall I contact them or wait for another week . 
I am concerned that my application might be delayed If I contact them within 12 weeks .

Please advice whether is it advisable to contact them . 

Date Recived : 2 may .


----------



## EddyEn

imrancrest said:


> Guys ,
> 
> My application is still with assessor . I am on my 12th week . Shall I contact them or wait for another week .
> I am concerned that my application might be delayed If I contact them within 12 weeks .
> 
> Please advice whether is it advisable to contact them .
> 
> Date Recived : 2 may .


It would be reasonable to contact them if your application was not finalized and over 12 weeks as in their suggestion. I have been waited for 17 weeks until my case finalized.


----------



## PApollo

Deleted the post. I was just venting.


----------



## irs2k3

I submitted my papers on *10 April* and got the result on *22 July*. That's around 3 months and 10 days.

The good thing about it is that I didn't managed anything. the guys at ASA did everything for me.

Here you go Australia !


----------



## irs2k3

I didn't notice any lebanese people on this forum !


----------



## JBY

EddyEn said:


> My case's got finalized and the status changed to "Case finalized" this morning. It's my turn to be excited to see the result.
> 
> Thank you everyone here to share and let me know I'm not alone. Hopefully everyone on the wait is going to get the result soon. Good luck, everyone.


Congrats :clap2: im sure its + , do share your timeline with us if possible!


----------



## TheEndofDays

Document received by ACS since April 04.

Still waiting for results. Status still with assessor, no emails whatsoever.

Patience....patience....


----------



## zanejohns

Hi Guys, 

Would you mind sharing me some info about ACS assessment. 

Here is my background. I have a masters degree in MCA (Master of Computer Application). And i have 6+ years of work experience as UNIX administrator, Currently i am in Melbourne for one year role. After one year they might renew my contract, only god knows. 
I would like to get ACS assessment done from here and i would like to know which ANZSCO code should i use which doesnt require sponsorship.. ??


----------



## zanejohns

Sorry... I missed out my name... 

Regards

John


----------



## FWL

God, I'm sick of waiting for this.


----------



## ronz17

FWL said:


> God, I'm sick of waiting for this.


you are not alone


----------



## ronz17

Amazing! ACS contacted me that they are about to email me the result with a Registered Post Notification. 

what amuse me the most...i still dont have a CO till date. it's still Henny C (who have resigned months back). 

anyways...thank you guys for the support , i really do appreciate it.


----------



## Dedunu

FWL said:


> God, I'm sick of waiting for this.


me too.....


----------



## EddyEn

ronz17 said:


> Amazing! ACS contacted me that they are about to email me the result with a Registered Post Notification.
> 
> what amuse me the most...i still dont have a CO till date. it's still Henny C (who have resigned months back).
> 
> anyways...thank you guys for the support , i really do appreciate it.


My online Status text changed to "Case finalized" yesterday but Registered Post Number text has been blank. How about your Registered Post Number text?


----------



## ronz17

EddyEn said:


> My online Status text changed to "Case finalized" yesterday but Registered Post Number text has been blank. How about your Registered Post Number text?



This is my real time status.

Date Received	18-April-2011
Event Type	PASA
Status	With assessor
Managed By	Henny
Registered Post No


----------



## telynn

ronz17 said:


> This is my real time status.
> 
> Date Received	18-April-2011
> Event Type	PASA
> Status	With assessor
> Managed By	Henny
> Registered Post No


hmmm

my Date Received is 23 May 2011 n status same as u. 
18 April still not finish?

how long???? can't wait. 
(


----------



## pinkjem

EddyEn said:


> My case's got finalized and the status changed to "Case finalized" this morning. It's my turn to be excited to see the result.
> 
> Thank you everyone here to share and let me know I'm not alone. Hopefully everyone on the wait is going to get the result soon. Good luck, everyone.


hi  did you send a follow up email or did you just wait for them to send out the result. 
Who's your CO if you don't mind (initials will do)


----------



## imrancrest

Hello all , 

I received a mail from ACS stating that my assesment has been done and my result will be posted soon . I have got the registered post no too . 

Then I checked my pdf application from my login to check what they have entered . 

To my surprise , under educatonal qualification , they have marked it as part time . 

Infact , I did my bachelors as four yrs full time degree . 

Is that a big issue ? .....

Also under work exp section , they have designation as "Software Enigneer" instead of "software Engineer" ...

Please advice ....are these big issues ? ....or do i need to say acs first correct and then post it ....

I dont want to wait again as I have completed my 12 weeks time .


----------



## ronz17

imrancrest said:


> Hello all ,
> 
> I received a mail from ACS stating that my assesment has been done and my result will be posted soon . I have got the registered post no too .
> 
> Then I checked my pdf application from my login to check what they have entered .
> 
> To my surprise , under educatonal qualification , they have marked it as part time .
> 
> Infact , I did my bachelors as four yrs full time degree .
> 
> Is that a big issue ? .....
> 
> Also under work exp section , they have designation as "Software Enigneer" instead of "software Engineer" ...
> 
> Please advice ....are these big issues ? ....or do i need to say acs first correct and then post it ....
> 
> I dont want to wait again as I have completed my 12 weeks time .




same here...they have marked mine as part time as well.....


----------



## ronz17

pinkjem said:


> hi  did you send a follow up email or did you just wait for them to send out the result.
> Who's your CO if you don't mind (initials will do)


they emailed me that they are about to post the result to my given address...
my CO is still HC (HC is no longer working at ACS)


----------



## imrancrest

ronz17 said:


> same here...they have marked mine as part time as well.....


Is there any issue with it ? have you got ur letter?


----------



## smabid

imrancrest said:


> Is there any issue with it ? have you got ur letter?


I dunno, but i have heard that ACS letter doesnt help much in getting job in Oz. Its only significance is recognization of your profession. I believe if u have got +ve response against your desired Profession code then there shouldnt be any prob. But again, thats what i "believe".
Anyway congrats for getting +ve response.


----------



## imrancrest

smabid said:


> I dunno, but i have heard that ACS letter doesnt help much in getting job in Oz. Its only significance is recognization of your profession. I believe if u have got +ve response against your desired Profession code then there shouldnt be any prob. But again, thats what i "believe".
> Anyway congrats for getting +ve response.


well I hope so its not a prob . My concern is that when applying for visa , DIAC should not have any hiccups with my assesment . 
For instance , in my app . they hav entered as software enigneer instead of software engineer .... hopefully they corected while sending my letter . 

thanks anyway


----------



## telynn

ke_up said:


> i just saw my application status,
> 
> and my case got finalized and letter sent with the registered post tracking number:
> 
> Applied on 25-May-2011
> With Assessor on 30th June
> 
> Letter sent: 18/07
> 
> 
> that was Quick ! ! !


my status changed to "With Assessor" also on same day 30 June.
I never get it so far.................


----------



## PApollo

imrancrest said:


> well I hope so its not a prob . My concern is that when applying for visa , DIAC should not have any hiccups with my assesment .
> For instance , in my app . they hav entered as software enigneer instead of software engineer .... hopefully they corected while sending my letter .
> 
> thanks anyway


I was just thinking about DIAC, in order to claim the qualification points, ACS has to recognize your qualification and in that case you get 10 points.

So, the question here, does the part-time recognition of the qualification entitles you to claim the qualification 10 points with DIAC or not?


----------



## imrancrest

PApollo said:


> I was just thinking about DIAC, in order to claim the qualification points, ACS has to recognize your qualification and in that case you get 10 points.
> 
> So, the question here, does the part-time recognition of the qualification entitles you to claim the qualification 10 points with DIAC or not?


thats my concern . Im gonna call acs tomorrow and check with them .


----------



## imrancrest

imrancrest said:


> thats my concern . Im gonna call acs tomorrow and check with them .


BTW , If they mention Group A in my letter thats fine . 
Group A means that an applicant has 4 yrs qualification and atleast 2 yrs of work exp in relevance . I believe we must mention Group A while filing to DIAC where ACS letter will serve as a proof.


----------



## PApollo

imrancrest said:


> BTW , If they mention Group A in my letter thats fine .
> Group A means that an applicant has 4 yrs qualification and atleast 2 yrs of work exp in relevance . I believe we must mention Group A while filing to DIAC where ACS letter will serve as a proof.


Maybe enough for the 10 points, but 4 years qualification is equivalent to bachelor degree which can make you claim 15 points.

What I understand is even if ACS recognized your qualification you'll get 10 points, but how can you claim the full 15 points?


----------



## imrancrest

PApollo said:


> Maybe enough for the 10 points, but 4 years qualification is equivalent to bachelor degree which can make you claim 15 points.
> 
> What I understand is even if ACS recognized your qualification you'll get 10 points, but how can you claim the full 15 points?


I remember reading somewhere like this " candidate who has 3 yrs qualification need to have 6yrs work exp and will fall into category Group C ". 
So a person having 4 yrs qualification will fall in either group A (if his qual is major in ICT) or group B (if his qual is minor in ICT) .

Group A and B shows 4 yrs qual and Group C shows 3 yrs qual .


----------



## PApollo

imrancrest said:


> I remember reading somewhere like this " candidate who has 3 yrs qualification need to have 6yrs work exp and will fall into category Group C ".
> So a person having 4 yrs qualification will fall in either group A (if his qual is major in ICT) or group B (if his qual is minor in ICT) .
> 
> Group A and B shows 4 yrs qual and Group C shows 3 yrs qual .


My question is how you'll claim the 15 points when you lodge your application with DIAC if ACS didn't clearly mention that your qualification is recognized 4 years full-time.


----------



## imrancrest

PApollo said:


> My question is how you'll claim the 15 points when you lodge your application with DIAC if ACS didn't clearly mention that your qualification is recognized 4 years full-time.


oh got it . I am not sure if DIAC checks for part-time or full time . If yes , dont know how ......I saw one of my friends ACS result letter , it mentions only 
* Group Name 
* Work experience 
* All Companies you worked for with duration and designation . 

No idea how DIAC differentiates part time and full time...... 

It seems like ACS is only for proof of work exp and not qualification . Will need to provide docs of academic transcripts i guess .


----------



## pinkjem

ronz17 said:


> they emailed me that they are about to post the result to my given address...
> my CO is still HC (HC is no longer working at ACS)


Thanks. I emailed them already and I got the reply that I should go through the RPL route. I have at least 8 years experience in IT. I have a BS in Commerce major in Management Information System. (full time 4 years)

I feel sad about this.


----------



## EddyEn

JBY said:


> Congrats :clap2: im sure its + , do share your timeline with us if possible!


Thank you for your well wish. Yes, It is. 

*Here is my time line*

Date Received: 22-March-2011
Event Type: PASA
Status: With assessor (30-June)
Status: Case finalised (25-July)
Registered Post No: 48612073xxxx (27-July)
The letter arrived: 28-July


Wish everyone the expected result. Good luck everyone.


----------



## smabid

pinkjem said:


> Thanks. I emailed them already and I got the reply that I should go through the RPL route. I have at least 8 years experience in IT. I have a BS in Commerce major in Management Information System. (full time 4 years)
> 
> I feel sad about this.


RPL???
whats that?


----------



## pinkjem

smabid said:


> RPL???
> whats that?


Recognition of Prior Learning. It's a document where you have to exhibit that you have acquired a level of knowledge equivalent to a tertiary ICT qualification. 
it's a document that has all the knowledge areas and all that.


----------



## smabid

Hello guyz... I need some advice..

i applied with ACS for recognization of my profession as "System Analyst". I am unfortunately one of victim of delayed processing by ACS. Its mine 18th week and havnt got the result as yet. I emailed my CO and she told me that i should expect result very soon.
Problem is that i recently have (last week) passed PMP exam. Now i am confused that shall i send this update to ACS or not? i am already tired of waiting and this update can further delays my application. I was thinking that If this PMP cert can have a significant effect in my application and will not delays my application processing for more than 2 weeks then i may, otherwise i wont... But how can i judge the effect and estimate delays
any advice?


----------



## ronz17

Got my ACS Results and its satisfactory (ICT Business Analyst)

My Job Experience
1) Company A - System Analyst ( 2 Years - Not counted since it's not closely related with my occupation code)

2) Company B - IT Business Manager ( 2 Years)
3) Company C - Technical Director ( 1 Year 10 Months)

so only 5 points instead of 10 points for working experience 


Here is my time line

Date Received: 18-April-2011
Event Type: PASA
Status: With assessor (30-June)
Status: Case finalised (26-July)
Registered Post No: 48612073xxxx (27-July)
The letter arrived: 29-July


Wish everyone the expected result. Good luck everyone.


----------



## ronz17

Dear Friends,

does anyone knows how to get 5 points from designated language?
do i have to be a certified translator from NAATI?


----------



## stormgal

PApollo said:


> My question is how you'll claim the 15 points when you lodge your application with DIAC if ACS didn't clearly mention that your qualification is recognized 4 years full-time.


I think you can claim the points, but you have to find out if your degree is listed on NOOSR and Country Education Profiles (CEP) publications. However, I did read that the CO makes that call - whether they want to count your degree or not, especially if ACS didn't. After all, the government hired ACS to make that determination.


The system, btw, is not working for me. I tried to check my application status, and it kicks me back out to log in. I checked it in the old system, and all fields are null...


----------



## PApollo

stormgal said:


> The system, btw, is not working for me. I tried to check my application status, and it kicks me back out to log in. I checked it in the old system, and all fields are null...


It's working now. I hate the waiting game, I really do.


----------



## imrancrest

Hello , 

I have recieved mail from ACS and said my letter would be posted soon . I have recieved my registered ack no . too .

I recieved this ack no. on 27th july , and it is said that i need to allow 2 working days for the online tracking facility .

2 days are over and I chekced my status on australia post , and says no item found .

is there any issue ? . Shall I wait for one more day ? . Please advice .


----------



## ronz17

imrancrest said:


> Hello ,
> 
> I have recieved mail from ACS and said my letter would be posted soon . I have recieved my registered ack no . too .
> 
> I recieved this ack no. on 27th july , and it is said that i need to allow 2 working days for the online tracking facility .
> 
> 2 days are over and I chekced my status on australia post , and says no item found .
> 
> is there any issue ? . Shall I wait for one more day ? . Please advice .



the online tracking is not working...wait for one more day...
otherwise give them (Australia Post) a call 

congratulations!


----------



## JBY

Hi Guys, i'm nearing my 12Week deadline soon (15 August), no Result yet, has been "With Assessor" Since June 29th.. do you guys suggest that i Email my CO or should i just wait it out ? 

I know its dumb but I'm one of those who "worry" to email the CO fearing that it might piss her/him off 

Would like your suggestions from those who got the results ! Thanks


----------



## aarkay

JBY said:


> Hi Guys, i'm nearing my 12Week deadline soon (15 August), no Result yet, has been "With Assessor" Since June 29th.. do you guys suggest that i Email my CO or should i just wait it out ?
> 
> I know its dumb but I'm one of those who "worry" to email the CO fearing that it might piss her/him off
> 
> Would like your suggestions from those who got the results ! Thanks


I think you must wait for another 2 weeks..


----------



## imrancrest

ronz17 said:


> the online tracking is not working...wait for one more day...
> otherwise give them (Australia Post) a call
> 
> congratulations!


Thanks mate . Lets hope for the best .


----------



## Gvenez

First post:

Documents received by ACS on 13th June

"With Assessor" from 1st July.

Waiting since then


----------



## r009

Hello everyone,

My case got finalized on 26th July and since then ive been tracking the post and it seems it was sent on the domestic address but my local post office haven't received anything yet,shall i ask ACS to send me the scan copy of my assessment or wait for a while?


----------



## imrancrest

imrancrest said:


> Thanks mate . Lets hope for the best .


I called up Australian Post to track my ACS letter . To my surprise , I came to know that my letter was sent to China by mistake . Then it was returned back to sydney . Now they have re sent it to my address in India . Hoping to receive in this week.


----------



## imrancrest

r009 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My case got finalized on 26th July and since then ive been tracking the post and it seems it was sent on the domestic address but my local post office haven't received anything yet,shall i ask ACS to send me the scan copy of my assessment or wait for a while?


Even mine got finalized on 26th.I called up Australian Post to track my ACS letter . To my surprise , I came to know that my letter was sent to China by mistake . Then it was returned back to sydney . Now they have re sent it to my address in India . Hoping to receive in this week.

Call up australia post , mention ur ack no and ask the status


----------



## ronz17

imrancrest said:


> I called up Australian Post to track my ACS letter . To my surprise , I came to know that my letter was sent to China by mistake . Then it was returned back to sydney . Now they have re sent it to my address in India . Hoping to receive in this week.


makes me realize that people makes mistakes...even the aussies 
no country is perfect, people who live in it,make it perfect in their own way


----------



## FWL

I am getting extremely annoyed at how long this is taking.

I mean, how long can it take to verify a 25 year old UK citizen that's currently working for a software company in Melbourne?

Utterly ridiculous and they've got a cheek charging $400 for it.


----------



## imrancrest

FWL said:


> I am getting extremely annoyed at how long this is taking.
> 
> I mean, how long can it take to verify a 25 year old UK citizen that's currently working for a software company in Melbourne?
> 
> Utterly ridiculous and they've got a cheek charging $400 for it.


You must patiently .It is always in queue basis . It normally takes 11 weeks and you will get your result in 12th week . It is less likely to get it in less than 11 weeks . Good luck .


----------



## r009

finally got the positive ACS paper at my post this morning, below are my timelines

Systems Analyst
docs sent - 12th may
docs received - 18th may
with assessor - 6th july
case finalized - 26th july
post arrived - 4th August

Total experience - 6 years +
Relevant experience - 4 years
Education - Bachelors of Computers & 40 plus IT certs

At the moment falling short of 5 points which requires me to get 8 Bands in IELTS.


----------



## stormgal

r009 said:


> finally got the positive ACS paper at my post this morning, below are my timelines
> 
> Systems Analyst
> docs sent - 12th may
> docs received - 18th may
> with assessor - 6th july
> case finalized - 26th july
> post arrived - 4th August
> 
> Total experience - 6 years +
> Relevant experience - 4 years
> Education - Bachelors of Computers & 40 plus IT certs
> 
> At the moment falling short of 5 points which requires me to get 8 Bands in IELTS.


Congrats r009 on the positive assessment.  The timeline is not bad at all. I hope you score all 8's on the IELTS.

By the way, do you know why they didn't count the other 2 years of experience? Are you able to tell, or do they give you an explanation?


----------



## r009

stormgal said:


> Congrats r009 on the positive assessment.  The timeline is not bad at all. I hope you score all 8's on the IELTS.
> 
> By the way, do you know why they didn't count the other 2 years of experience? Are you able to tell, or do they give you an explanation?


thanks stromgal, well that 2 yrs i was more into administration side, can we question ACS regarding this point? shall i mail them?


----------



## stormgal

r009 said:


> thanks stromgal, well that 2 yrs i was more into administration side, can we question ACS regarding this point? shall i mail them?


it's hard to say. I guess it wouldn't hurt emailing them, but if you already know the answer, then I guess they'll only tell you what you already know.  Was the job a different one from the 4 year one? Administration can also involve systems analyst - that's how we're categorized in fact, so I'm surprised.

I'm kind of in the same boat as you - I don't have my acs results yet, but in the meantime, I'll try to score all 8's on the exam. Last time I missed it and scored a 7.0 on reading, so will have to retake.


----------



## JBY

imrancrest said:


> Even mine got finalized on 26th.I called up Australian Post to track my ACS letter . To my surprise , I came to know that my letter was sent to China by mistake . Then it was returned back to sydney . Now they have re sent it to my address in India . Hoping to receive in this week.
> 
> Call up australia post , mention ur ack no and ask the status


Hi Imrancrest, congrats on the finalization im sure its positive ! 

What is the status you get online if you login now, and did they also publish the registered post number on the online system or its blank?


----------



## TheEndofDays

update: I just received the email and the registered post number. It would be a perfect birthday gift if I get a positive assessment





TheEndofDays said:


> Document received by ACS since April 04.
> 
> Still waiting for results. Status still with assessor, no emails whatsoever.
> 
> Patience....patience....


----------



## aarkay

r009 said:


> finally got the positive ACS paper at my post this morning, below are my timelines
> 
> Systems Analyst
> docs sent - 12th may
> docs received - 18th may
> with assessor - 6th july
> case finalized - 26th july
> post arrived - 4th August
> 
> Total experience - 6 years +
> Relevant experience - 4 years
> Education - Bachelors of Computers & 40 plus IT certs
> 
> At the moment falling short of 5 points which requires me to get 8 Bands in IELTS.


Congrats for the +ve assessment....

can you show us your point breakup...how come you are missing 5 pts....


----------



## ronz17

r009 said:


> finally got the positive ACS paper at my post this morning, below are my timelines
> 
> Systems Analyst
> docs sent - 12th may
> docs received - 18th may
> with assessor - 6th july
> case finalized - 26th july
> post arrived - 4th August
> 
> Total experience - 6 years +
> Relevant experience - 4 years
> Education - Bachelors of Computers & 40 plus IT certs
> 
> At the moment falling short of 5 points which requires me to get 8 Bands in IELTS.



i am exactly in the same boat with you... 
my total experience is (6 years) but relevant experience only 3 years 10 months as business analyst.

i was a system analyst prior to that and they still didnt want to count that in.
i also question myself...how someone can be a business analyst without being system analyst first 

aiming for 8 in ielts aswell otherwise WA State Sponsorship 

all the best with your ielts


----------



## imrancrest

r009 said:


> finally got the positive ACS paper at my post this morning, below are my timelines
> 
> Systems Analyst
> docs sent - 12th may
> docs received - 18th may
> with assessor - 6th july
> case finalized - 26th july
> post arrived - 4th August
> 
> Total experience - 6 years +
> Relevant experience - 4 years
> Education - Bachelors of Computers & 40 plus IT certs
> 
> At the moment falling short of 5 points which requires me to get 8 Bands in IELTS.



Hey man congrats . Even I got my scanned copy of my letter . Its positive . Waiting for the letter by post . 
What are other ways of getting 5 points . Even Im on same situation as you .
I have just given my IELTS exam expecting 8 in all . Let see what comes out .


----------



## imrancrest

ronz17 said:


> i am exactly in the same boat with you...
> my total experience is (6 years) but relevant experience only 3 years 10 months as business analyst.
> 
> i was a system analyst prior to that and they still didnt want to count that in.
> i also question myself...how someone can be a business analyst without being system analyst first
> 
> aiming for 8 in ielts aswell otherwise WA State Sponsorship
> 
> all the best with your ielts


Hey Ronz , I have given IELTS exam , expecting 8 . By the way , is sponsorship available for ICT . please send me the details . How about other states ? .


----------



## imrancrest

JBY said:


> Hi Imrancrest, congrats on the finalization im sure its positive !
> 
> What is the status you get online if you login now, and did they also publish the registered post number on the online system or its blank?


Hey , I got scanned copy of my letter . Its positive . In my login , it says case finalized and regNo is displayed .


----------



## r009

stormgal said:


> it's hard to say. I guess it wouldn't hurt emailing them, but if you already know the answer, then I guess they'll only tell you what you already know.  Was the job a different one from the 4 year one? Administration can also involve systems analyst - that's how we're categorized in fact, so I'm surprised.
> 
> I'm kind of in the same boat as you - I don't have my acs results yet, but in the meantime, I'll try to score all 8's on the exam. Last time I missed it and scored a 7.0 on reading, so will have to retake.


Yes my previous job had lot of admin task plus the analyst tasks as in to test new hardware/software offerings...anyways lets see how its gonna be ,best of luck for your IELTS.


----------



## r009

aarkay said:


> Congrats for the +ve assessment....
> 
> can you show us your point breakup...how come you are missing 5 pts....


Hello aarkay,

It was because they considered 4 years exp rather than 6..so in this case i get 5 points as it will be counted as 3 years exp.


----------



## r009

ronz17 said:


> i am exactly in the same boat with you...
> my total experience is (6 years) but relevant experience only 3 years 10 months as business analyst.
> 
> i was a system analyst prior to that and they still didnt want to count that in.
> i also question myself...how someone can be a business analyst without being system analyst first
> 
> aiming for 8 in ielts aswell otherwise WA State Sponsorship
> 
> all the best with your ielts



I believe ACS & DIAC had some sort of agreement after july not to consider exp easily the evaluation is much tougher than before, i still remember my friend who applied in 2007 as a network security specialist even his part time hardware job was considered in his experience.


----------



## ronz17

imrancrest said:


> Hey Ronz , I have given IELTS exam , expecting 8 . By the way , is sponsorship available for ICT . please send me the details . How about other states ? .


since i have a family in Perth..so i am aiming for WA and luckily they are in need of ICT Business Analyst

http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/Occupationsindemand.aspx

good luck with your ielts...i am going to take on the 13 Aug.. cant wait for it


----------



## imrancrest

ronz17 said:


> since i have a family in Perth..so i am aiming for WA and luckily they are in need of ICT Business Analyst
> 
> http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/Occupationsindemand.aspx
> 
> good luck with your ielts...i am going to take on the 13 Aug.. cant wait for it


oh cool gud luck . I checked for my ss , unfortunately , there is no sponsorship for Software Engineer in WA. 
I have a family living in Melbourne . Victoria sponsorship is not yet opened .


----------



## TheEndofDays

is the scanned copy of the results automatically given? or you have to request for it?


----------



## imrancrest

TheEndofDays said:


> is the scanned copy of the results automatically given? or you have to request for it?


Once you receive a mail stating your case has been done and notifying your reg post number ,You have to request if you need scanned copy of result.


----------



## ronz17

imrancrest said:


> oh cool gud luck . I checked for my ss , unfortunately , there is no sponsorship for Software Engineer in WA.
> I have a family living in Melbourne . Victoria sponsorship is not yet opened .


Try South Australia
Immigration SA Applications - Occupation Availability


----------



## imrancrest

ronz17 said:


> Try South Australia
> Immigration SA Applications - Occupation Availability


Thanks mate . Waiting for my IELTS result now as IELTS score is req to apply for sponsorship.


----------



## r009

imrancrest said:


> Hey man congrats . Even I got my scanned copy of my letter . Its positive . Waiting for the letter by post .
> What are other ways of getting 5 points . Even Im on same situation as you .
> I have just given my IELTS exam expecting 8 in all . Let see what comes out .


best of luck imran, the other ways are IELTS or SS right?


----------



## r009

ronz17 said:


> Try South Australia
> Immigration SA Applications - Occupation Availability


Ronz17 but if you analyze seek or other AUS job websites most of the IT jobs are in Melbourne or Sydney..so be careful if you are going on this path


----------



## PApollo

r009 said:


> Ronz17 but if you analyze seek or other AUS job websites most of the IT jobs are in Melbourne or Sydney..so be careful if you are going on this path


He can apply to any state and them move to Sydney or Melbourne, it's more like a moral obligation than legal one to stay for two years in the state that sponsored you.


----------



## ronz17

r009 said:


> Ronz17 but if you analyze seek or other AUS job websites most of the IT jobs are in Melbourne or Sydney..so be careful if you are going on this path


i do have a family in Perth..so that will be my baseline to start a new life in Aussie


----------



## imrancrest

r009 said:


> best of luck imran, the other ways are IELTS or SS right?


To my knowledge , these are two good options to get 5 points . Another option is getting married with someone who has skills and assessed by ACS .


----------



## spDownUnder

Received the letter from ACS with positive assessment today.

Timeline:
Docs received by ACS : 4th May
With Assessor : 30th June
Case finalized : 2nd Aug
Post received by me : 8th Aug

Application profile:
ANZSCO Code: 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
Assessed : PIM 3, Group A
Total experience : 7 years
Relevant experience: 7 years
Education: Bachelor's Degree in Electronics and Communications Engineering

Now, some details about my skills application prep. Even though I had a good 7 years of experience in the software services industry, I was initially very confused about the process. My frustration centered around deciding which route to go - General or RPL. I have a Bachelor's degree in Electronics Engineering, but I was not sure if it was considered an ICT course by ACS. I read and re-read the assessment guidelines, went through hundreds of forum postings and was still clueless. FWIW, I decided to go ahead and apply in the non-RPL route. I don't know if it may or may not have helped my assessment, but I did send a copy of the whole syllabus of my four year degree. Now, here it is. I hope this helps anyone with a similar background.

Even though this is my first post, I have been following this forum for a few months and would like to thank the people in this forum and other such forums for sharing their invaluable experiences and selflessly helping others.

Cheers!


----------



## JBY

Finally Received ACS Email today telling me its finalized ! :dance: According to Australia Post it may take up to 2 weeks till i receive the letter. 

Here's my timeline:

Documents Received by ACS: May 15 ( i applied online in March but documents reached ACS 6 weeks late due to courier error)
With Assessor: June 29th
Case Finalized Email: August 9th 
CO: JL

My finders crossed hoping its positive with all work years calculated

FYI, on the Online ACS system it still shows as "With Assessor" without any reg post number, this proves to me that they don't update your status online anymore, atleast from my experience. So don't count on it 100%.


----------



## stormgal

JBY said:


> Finally Received ACS Email today telling me its finalized ! :dance: According to Australia Post it may take up to 2 weeks till i receive the letter.
> 
> Here's my timeline:
> 
> Documents Received by ACS: May 15 ( i applied online in March but documents reached ACS 6 weeks late due to courier error)
> With Assessor: June 29th
> Case Finalized Email: August 9th
> CO: JL
> 
> My finders crossed hoping its positive with all work years calculated
> 
> FYI, on the Online ACS system it still shows as "With Assessor" without any reg post number, this proves to me that they don't update your status online anymore, atleast from my experience. So don't count on it 100%.



Congrats JBY - hope you get a positive assessment! :clap2:


----------



## TheEndofDays

If the result is negative or if they think the applicant is more suitable to be assessed on a different occupation, will they inform the applicant beforehand or they will just write in the assessment results? 

(Got the notification on Aug 5. Still waiting for the letter. Tracking # still not trackable in AuPost)


----------



## aarkay

TheEndofDays said:


> If the result is negative or if they think the applicant is more suitable to be assessed on a different occupation, will they inform the applicant beforehand or they will just write in the assessment results?
> 
> (Got the notification on Aug 5. Still waiting for the letter. Tracking # still not trackable in AuPost)


They do not inform the candidate beforehand, simply a negative result letter comes to your place.


----------



## mimran

Hi All

I have one query. My case status is With Assessor. On the ACS tracking website it says 
Case Managed By: XX person

whereas I received the mail by some other YY person. Is it normal. 

Mytimelines

Online docum submit - 12th July 2011
Courier application - 16th July 2011
Doc Recv Syd - 19th July 2011
Email Received - 20th July 2011
With Assessor - 29th July 2011
Software Engineer


----------



## expatthiru

Hi Gurus,

MY IELTS score as below.
READING : 7.0
LISTENING : 7.0
SPEAKING : 7.0
WRITTING : 6.0

OVERALL : 7.0

Can i claim 10 points ?


----------



## imrancrest

expatthiru said:


> Hi Gurus,
> 
> MY IELTS score as below.
> READING : 7.0
> LISTENING : 7.0
> SPEAKING : 7.0
> WRITTING : 6.0
> 
> OVERALL : 7.0
> 
> Can i claim 10 points ?


No , You need to get 7 in all 4 sections to claim 10 points.


----------



## omarau

mimran said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have one query. My case status is With Assessor. On the ACS tracking website it says
> Case Managed By: XX person
> 
> whereas I received the mail by some other YY person. Is it normal.
> 
> Mytimelines
> 
> Online docum submit - 12th July 2011
> Courier application - 16th July 2011
> Doc Recv Syd - 19th July 2011
> Email Received - 20th July 2011
> With Assessor - 29th July 2011
> Software Engineer


Hello everybody,

I have Just lodge my online skills assessment application with ACS and sent my physical documents by Courier to the following address as requested on the online application:

P O Box Q534
Queen Victoria Building ,
Sydney NSW 1230
Australia . 

Then I read on the FAQ page that if I use Courier instead of post I should use the following address:

Level 11, 50 Carrington Street
Sydney NSW 2000
Australia 

Could anyone please let me know whether this really makes any difference? and for people who have sent their physical documents by Courier; which address did you use?

Many thanks,
This forum is great idea 

Omar.


----------



## omarau

mimran said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have one query. My case status is With Assessor. On the ACS tracking website it says
> Case Managed By: XX person
> 
> whereas I received the mail by some other YY person. Is it normal.
> 
> Mytimelines
> 
> Online docum submit - 12th July 2011
> Courier application - 16th July 2011
> Doc Recv Syd - 19th July 2011
> Email Received - 20th July 2011
> With Assessor - 29th July 2011
> Software Engineer


Hello everybody,

I have Just lodge my online skills assessment application with ACS and sent my physical documents by Courier to the following address as requested on the online application:

P O Box Q534
Queen Victoria Building ,
Sydney NSW 1230
Australia . 

Then I read on the FAQ page that if I use Courier instead of post I should use the following address:

Level 11, 50 Carrington Street
Sydney NSW 2000
Australia 

Could anyone please let me know whether this really makes any difference? and for people who have sent their physical documents by Courier; which address did you use?

Many thanks,
This forum is great idea 

Omar.


----------



## interfacemirror

omarau said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I have Just lodge my online skills assessment application with ACS and sent my physical documents by Courier to the following address as requested on the online application:
> 
> P O Box Q534
> Queen Victoria Building ,
> Sydney NSW 1230
> Australia .
> 
> Then I read on the FAQ page that if I use Courier instead of post I should use the following address:
> 
> Level 11, 50 Carrington Street
> Sydney NSW 2000
> Australia
> 
> Could anyone please let me know whether this really makes any difference? and for people who have sent their physical documents by Courier; which address did you use?
> 
> Many thanks,
> This forum is great idea
> 
> Omar.


Omar, It does not make any difference. I was sending to their PO BOX but courier asked me for a telephone number. As you know you cannot give phone number with PO BOX. I called ACS office and they told me that there is no difference in any addresses. 

However I sent to ACS office by mentioning their phone number. I got confirmation about receipt of my documents.


----------



## interfacemirror

omarau said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I have Just lodge my online skills assessment application with ACS and sent my physical documents by Courier to the following address as requested on the online application:
> 
> P O Box Q534
> Queen Victoria Building ,
> Sydney NSW 1230
> Australia .
> 
> Then I read on the FAQ page that if I use Courier instead of post I should use the following address:
> 
> Level 11, 50 Carrington Street
> Sydney NSW 2000
> Australia
> 
> Could anyone please let me know whether this really makes any difference? and for people who have sent their physical documents by Courier; which address did you use?
> 
> Many thanks,
> This forum is great idea
> 
> Omar.


You may send it to any one of them

I sent to below address and I got confirmation

Level 11, 50 Carrington Street
Sydney NSW 2000
Australia


----------



## mimran

Dear Omar

I personally feel that the courier is more secure, easier and quicker. So I courier the documents. However both are acceptable to them.

Welcome to the waiting queue for ACS


----------



## omarau

interfacemirror said:


> Omar, It does not make any difference. I was sending to their PO BOX but courier asked me for a telephone number. As you know you cannot give phone number with PO BOX. I called ACS office and they told me that there is no difference in any addresses.
> 
> However I sent to ACS office by mentioning their phone number. I got confirmation about receipt of my documents.


Thanks interfacemirror,
Could you please share their phone number that you used? just to have it ready when DHL calls ...


----------



## interfacemirror

omarau said:


> Thanks interfacemirror,
> Could you please share their phone number that you used? just to have it ready when DHL calls ...


I called Ph: +61 2 9299 3666

Level 11
50 Carrington Street
Sydney NSW 2000
Ph: +61 2 9299 3666
Fax: +61 2 9299 3997

BEST OF LUCK


----------



## omarau

mimran said:


> Dear Omar
> 
> I personally feel that the courier is more secure, easier and quicker. So I courier the documents. However both are acceptable to them.
> 
> Welcome to the waiting queue for ACS



Hi mimran,

you're right, courier is more secure and has tracking service thats why I used courier too. but what I meant was that I used the address they specified for post instead of the other one specified for courier  and I was wondering whether it would make any difference. Anyway im sure my docs will find their way to ACS eventually.


----------



## omarau

*ACS average processing time*

Just a quick notice:
it appears that ACS average processing time is longest just before the issue of new DIAC rules, and shortest after that? 
so the lucky ones are who lodge their applications in July and August, Who agrees on my theory 

Omar


----------



## happ

spDownUnder said:


> Received the letter from ACS with positive assessment today.
> 
> Timeline:
> Docs received by ACS : 4th May
> With Assessor : 30th June
> Case finalized : 2nd Aug
> Post received by me : 8th Aug
> 
> Application profile:
> ANZSCO Code: 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
> Assessed : PIM 3, Group A
> Total experience : 7 years
> Relevant experience: 7 years
> Education: Bachelor's Degree in Electronics and Communications Engineering
> 
> Now, some details about my skills application prep. Even though I had a good 7 years of experience in the software services industry, I was initially very confused about the process. My frustration centered around deciding which route to go - General or RPL. I have a Bachelor's degree in Electronics Engineering, but I was not sure if it was considered an ICT course by ACS. I read and re-read the assessment guidelines, went through hundreds of forum postings and was still clueless. FWIW, I decided to go ahead and apply in the non-RPL route. I don't know if it may or may not have helped my assessment, but I did send a copy of the whole syllabus of my four year degree. Now, here it is. I hope this helps anyone with a similar background.
> 
> Even though this is my first post, I have been following this forum for a few months and would like to thank the people in this forum and other such forums for sharing their invaluable experiences and selflessly helping others.
> 
> Cheers!


Hi spDownUnder..

Thanks for posting your background and the decision you made. That should help a lot of people like me.

I share the same background as you and am in the same dilemma as you were.. 

I have two small questions on the decision you made:

1) Why did you go through group A and not Group B, if you had enough experience to qualify for Group B as well.. Don't you think that was more safe with respect to the ICT subjects confusion in electronics and communication degree? 

3) Am not sure what is PIM3? is it same as skill category group A/B/C thing??

Thanks and all the best


----------



## smabid

*ACS Positive Response*

Hello.
I recently have received a positive response from ACS. Following were timelines
===========================================================
30th March : Application received
8th April : Case Office Assigned
19th April : Transaction on my provided Credit card got declined, so ACS contacted me in this regard

21st April : Required Payment made
6th May : Received Ack for Payment (delays due to Easter holidays)
5th August : Case Finalized
8th August : Letter Received
===========================================================

this particular thread help me a lot during all that period. Wish every one in waiting list good luck..

Further can any one suggest me similar thread for DIAC application. I have some queries regarding DIAC online immigration form.

Thank you


----------



## imrancrest

Hello all , 

I got my IELTS result today . Fed up again . I got this score , 

Listening - 8 , reading - 8 , writing - 6.5 and speaking - 7 . 

Last time I got 6.5 in writing as I dint do well . But this time , I practised everyday like crazy , concentrated more on coherence , cohesion , structure and lexical resource .

I want to punch the examiners face who did my writing evaluation .

I am sure of getting 8 in writing . Can I apply for re valuation of writing ?

Is it advisable ? Please advice .


----------



## omarau

When exactly does the 12 weeks counter starts? is it when documents reach ACS by courier (based on courier confirmation) or when ACS sends the documents acknowledgment email? 
another related question is, how long it usually is between physical documents reach ACS and ACS sending to the documents acknowledgment email? 

Thanks guys


----------



## mimran

omarau said:


> When exactly does the 12 weeks counter starts? is it when documents reach ACS by courier (based on courier confirmation) or when ACS sends the documents acknowledgment email?
> another related question is, how long it usually is between physical documents reach ACS and ACS sending to the documents acknowledgment email?
> 
> Thanks guys



Hi Omar 

I just applied last month. Timelines are as follows. I have still 8 long weeks to wait 

Online docum submit - 12th July 2011
Courier application - 16th July 2011
Doc Recv ACS - 19th July 2011
Email Received - 20th July 2011
With Assessor - 29th July 2011


----------



## omarau

mimran said:


> Hi Omar
> 
> I just applied last month. Timelines are as follows. I have still 8 long weeks to wait
> 
> Online docum submit - 12th July 2011
> Courier application - 16th July 2011
> Doc Recv ACS - 19th July 2011
> Email Received - 20th July 2011
> With Assessor - 29th July 2011


Hi mimran,

from the timelines that I have seen, it is only 7 - 10 days maximum till case is finalized after application status is changed to [With Assessor]. So hopefully you wont have to wait another 8 weeks  

keep us posted


----------



## mimran

Hi Omarau

I sure wish this could be true. Lets so hope, but I have seen timelines of many people. Average is 8-12 weeks. Even some people status has been changed to WithAssessor within 5days of submitting the application, they have to wait maximum 12 weeks to get their assessment. Lets see what happens. ACS timelines are surely unpredictable and varies a lot from case to case


----------



## ronz17

imrancrest said:


> Hello all ,
> 
> I got my IELTS result today . Fed up again . I got this score ,
> 
> Listening - 8 , reading - 8 , writing - 6.5 and speaking - 7 .
> 
> Last time I got 6.5 in writing as I dint do well . But this time , I practised everyday like crazy , concentrated more on coherence , cohesion , structure and lexical resource .
> 
> I want to punch the examiners face who did my writing evaluation .
> 
> I am sure of getting 8 in writing . Can I apply for re valuation of writing ?
> 
> Is it advisable ? Please advice .


so sorry to hear this imrancrest
re evaluation might not help and will be a waste of time...just take another shot from different center (if possible). 

i am taking ielts tomorrow...my heart is beating like hell!


----------



## happ

ronz17 said:


> so sorry to hear this imrancrest
> re evaluation might not help and will be a waste of time...just take another shot from different center (if possible).
> 
> i am taking ielts tomorrow...my heart is beating like hell!


All the best Ronz17


----------



## TheEndofDays

Jesus Christ Almighty! I just received the letter from ACS and I got a +ve assessment for Systems Analyst, ACS PIM 3 Group A.

They accepted all the work experiences I provided (4 years ++)

Here's my updated timeline:



Date Received:	04-April-2011
ACS requested to Send more references (my Stat decs were rejected): April 14
References sent: May 19
Status Changed to with Assessor: June 30
Case Finalized: August 5
Letter Received: August 12

Now I'm done with 0.00000000000001% of the GSM 175 process. More challenges to follow :juggle:

Thank you very much to all of you for sharing your tips and experiences. All the best for all of you who are waiting for the results.

Now I need to retake the IELTS since I only got 7 in writing and speaking (8 in listening and 9 in reading). I need to get the max points since my work experience is only less than 5 years (though it will be 5 years by January next year but that's no longer included in ACS assessment).


----------



## r009

Congrats theEndofdays,Yes most of us are on the same boat, falling short of 5 points which requires us to get 8 in IELTS. I booked my IELTS for next month and hopefully i can achieve 8.




TheEndofDays said:


> Jesus Christ Almighty! I just received the letter from ACS and I got a +ve assessment for Systems Analyst, ACS PIM 3 Group A.
> 
> They accepted all the work experiences I provided (4 years ++)
> 
> Here's my updated timeline:
> 
> 
> 
> Date Received:	04-April-2011
> ACS requested to Send more references (my Stat decs were rejected): April 14
> References sent: May 19
> Status Changed to with Assessor: June 30
> Case Finalized: August 5
> Letter Received: August 12
> 
> Now I'm done with 0.00000000000001% of the GSM 175 process. More challenges to follow :juggle:
> 
> Thank you very much to all of you for sharing your tips and experiences. All the best for all of you who are waiting for the results.
> 
> Now I need to retake the IELTS since I only got 7 in writing and speaking (8 in listening and 9 in reading). I need to get the max points since my work experience is only less than 5 years (though it will be 5 years by January next year but that's no longer included in ACS assessment).


----------



## omarau

r009 said:


> Congrats theEndofdays,Yes most of us are on the same boat, falling short of 5 points which requires us to get 8 in IELTS. I booked my IELTS for next month and hopefully i can achieve 8.


hey guys, have you thought of claiming 5 points from community language by sitting NAATI exam? Its more expensive but sure is easier from getting 8 in IELTS .


----------



## spDownUnder

happ said:


> Hi spDownUnder..
> 
> Thanks for posting your background and the decision you made. That should help a lot of people like me.
> 
> I share the same background as you and am in the same dilemma as you were..
> 
> I have two small questions on the decision you made:
> 
> 1) Why did you go through group A and not Group B, if you had enough experience to qualify for Group B as well.. Don't you think that was more safe with respect to the ICT subjects confusion in electronics and communication degree?
> 
> 3) Am not sure what is PIM3? is it same as skill category group A/B/C thing??
> 
> Thanks and all the best


1) The candidate has no say in the group. Only ACS decides which group we are to be assessed under. If I remember correctly, in the online application, there were only two options for us to select - Skills or RPL. If you select 'Skills' you will be assessed under one of groups A, B and C based on the qualifications in your application.

2) PIM 3 is just refers to the latest version of their skills application process. PIM 3 Group A would mean that the candidate has been evaluated under Group A as per version 3 of their PASA guidelines.


----------



## Dedunu

:confused2: waiting.......waiting...........waiting.........................................................


----------



## omarau

Dedunu said:


> :confused2: waiting.......waiting...........waiting.........................................................


Hey Dedunu,

This process as I'm sure learned by know requires a high level of patience, anyway good to know that we're all in the same boat  hopefully your application get processed soon  all the luck


----------



## omarau

interfacemirror said:


> Omar, It does not make any difference. I was sending to their PO BOX but courier asked me for a telephone number. As you know you cannot give phone number with PO BOX. I called ACS office and they told me that there is no difference in any addresses.
> 
> However I sent to ACS office by mentioning their phone number. I got confirmation about receipt of my documents.



Just contacted my courier, gave them shipment ID number and the new address and phone number and they have updated the address for me before shipments arrives to the first address  I guess this is where paying 50$ for courier pays off hahaha

I sent to the following address: 

Level 11, 50 Carrington Street
Sydney, NSW 2000
Ph: +61 2 9299 3666
Fax: +61 2 9299 3997


----------



## happ

spDownUnder said:


> 1) The candidate has no say in the group. Only ACS decides which group we are to be assessed under. If I remember correctly, in the online application, there were only two options for us to select - Skills or RPL. If you select 'Skills' you will be assessed under one of groups A, B and C based on the qualifications in your application.
> 
> 2) PIM 3 is just refers to the latest version of their skills application process. PIM 3 Group A would mean that the candidate has been evaluated under Group A as per version 3 of their PASA guidelines.


Awesumm.. something I always wanted to hear I guess.. Am going through skill then for sure... thanks spDownUnder... Thanks a lot...


----------



## mimran

spDownUnder said:


> 1) The candidate has no say in the group. Only ACS decides which group we are to be assessed under. If I remember correctly, in the online application, there were only two options for us to select - Skills or RPL. If you select 'Skills' you will be assessed under one of groups A, B and C based on the qualifications in your application.
> 
> 2) PIM 3 is just refers to the latest version of their skills application process. PIM 3 Group A would mean that the candidate has been evaluated under Group A as per version 3 of their PASA guidelines.



Hi spDownUnder

As per PASA guidelines, RPL will be assessed as GroupB. Also does it matter ACS assign us in A,B or C group. I think if we get +vs assessment in any of the group then it will be good for us to proceed with the visa application.

Please correct me if Iam wrong. :confused2:

Regards
Imran


----------



## mimran

smabid said:


> Hello.
> I recently have received a positive response from ACS. Following were timelines
> ===========================================================
> 30th March : Application received
> 8th April : Case Office Assigned
> 19th April : Transaction on my provided Credit card got declined, so ACS contacted me in this regard
> 
> 21st April : Required Payment made
> 6th May : Received Ack for Payment (delays due to Easter holidays)
> 5th August : Case Finalized
> 8th August : Letter Received
> ===========================================================
> 
> this particular thread help me a lot during all that period. Wish every one in waiting list good luck..
> 
> Further can any one suggest me similar thread for DIAC application. I have some queries regarding DIAC online immigration form.
> 
> Thank you




Congrats smabid:clap2: Best of luck for visa application


----------



## imrancrest

omarau said:


> hey guys, have you thought of claiming 5 points from community language by sitting NAATI exam? Its more expensive but sure is easier from getting 8 in IELTS .


No mate , its not like that , NAATI exam is 10 times more tougher than IELTS . I knew some people who gave many attempts but failed to do even though they were good at it .


----------



## imrancrest

ronz17 said:


> so sorry to hear this imrancrest
> re evaluation might not help and will be a waste of time...just take another shot from different center (if possible).
> 
> i am taking ielts tomorrow...my heart is beating like hell!



Good luck mate ,


----------



## JBY

Hi All, Still waiting for my ACS Result by Aussie Mail. 

Anyways, my Online application has been updated as "case finalized" an interesting point i saw in the graph that says:

"This means:

The results of your application have been sent to your designated email address as a secure PDF file. The ACS thanks you for your application & looks forward to assisting you with your future as an ICT Professional." 


I didn't receive any "Secure" PDF file. Did anyone else here receive their results by Email ? All i got was an email saying my result is finalized and registerd post number. But their online system says that the results are posted now using a "secured PDF" .

Can anyone who got their case finalized recently confirm this ? Thanks


----------



## TheEndofDays

JBY said:


> Hi All, Still waiting for my ACS Result by Aussie Mail.
> 
> Anyways, my Online application has been updated as "case finalized" an interesting point i saw in the graph that says:
> 
> "This means:
> 
> The results of your application have been sent to your designated email address as a secure PDF file. The ACS thanks you for your application & looks forward to assisting you with your future as an ICT Professional."
> 
> I didn't receive any "Secure" PDF file. Did anyone else here receive their results by Email ? All i got was an email saying my result is finalized and registerd post number. But their online system says that the results are posted now using a "secured PDF" .
> 
> Can anyone who got their case finalized recently confirm this ? Thanks


yep i have that too but I don't think it's implemented yet since in the FAQ section it still says that they won't send the results via email.

Good luck!


----------



## mimran

JBY said:


> Hi All, Still waiting for my ACS Result by Aussie Mail.
> 
> Anyways, my Online application has been updated as "case finalized" an interesting point i saw in the graph that says:
> 
> "This means:
> 
> The results of your application have been sent to your designated email address as a secure PDF file. The ACS thanks you for your application & looks forward to assisting you with your future as an ICT Professional."
> 
> 
> I didn't receive any "Secure" PDF file. Did anyone else here receive their results by Email ? All i got was an email saying my result is finalized and registerd post number. But their online system says that the results are posted now using a "secured PDF" .
> 
> Can anyone who got their case finalized recently confirm this ? Thanks




Hi Thanks to share your timelines


----------



## JBY

TheEndofDays said:


> yep i have that too but I don't think it's implemented yet since in the FAQ section it still says that they won't send the results via email.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks for clarifying. Guess i'll have to wait 2 weeks or so till i get my mail.


----------



## MaddyOZ

JBY said:


> Thanks for clarifying. Guess i'll have to wait 2 weeks or so till i get my mail.



Hi,

Please refer the ACS website. The following information is already given.
-----------------------
LATEST NEWS

Result Letter Update

Effective from Monday August 15, 2011, skills assessment result letters will be issued as a secure PDF file via email to applicants which can be submitted to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC). All applications finalised before this date will continue to be sent as a hard-copy result letter.
-------------------------

Regards,
Mani


----------



## MaddyOZ

JBY said:


> Hi All, Still waiting for my ACS Result by Aussie Mail.
> 
> Anyways, my Online application has been updated as "case finalized" an interesting point i saw in the graph that says:
> 
> "This means:
> 
> The results of your application have been sent to your designated email address as a secure PDF file. The ACS thanks you for your application & looks forward to assisting you with your future as an ICT Professional."
> 
> 
> I didn't receive any "Secure" PDF file. Did anyone else here receive their results by Email ? All i got was an email saying my result is finalized and registerd post number. But their online system says that the results are posted now using a "secured PDF" .
> 
> Can anyone who got their case finalized recently confirm this ? Thanks



Hi,

Please refer the ACS website, the following Info is updated already.

LATEST NEWS
------------------------------
Result Letter Update

Effective from Monday August 15, 2011, skills assessment result letters will be issued as a secure PDF file via email to applicants which can be submitted to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC). All applications finalised before this date will continue to be sent as a hard-copy result letter.
------------------------------

So if you have applied before Aug15th, then pdf won't be sent as by default unless requested specifically.

Regards,
Mani


----------



## MaddyOZ

*With Assessor to Case Finalized Status*



mimran said:


> Hi Omar
> 
> I just applied last month. Timelines are as follows. I have still 8 long weeks to wait
> 
> Online docum submit - 12th July 2011
> Courier application - 16th July 2011
> Doc Recv ACS - 19th July 2011
> Email Received - 20th July 2011
> With Assessor - 29th July 2011


Hi,

I also have a similar timeline as mentioned above, so should we need to wait till Aug month end ?

Regards,
Mani


----------



## aarkay

MaddyOZ said:


> Hi,
> 
> I also have a similar timeline as mentioned above, so should we need to wait till Aug month end ?
> 
> Regards,
> Mani


Wait till September end.....they have mentioned that process can take upto 12 weeks....


----------



## omarau

MaddyOZ said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please refer the ACS website. The following information is already given.
> -----------------------
> LATEST NEWS
> 
> Result Letter Update
> 
> Effective from Monday August 15, 2011, skills assessment result letters will be issued as a secure PDF file via email to applicants which can be submitted to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC). All applications finalised before this date will continue to be sent as a hard-copy result letter.
> -------------------------
> 
> Regards,
> Mani


as I understand, you should get a Secured PDF if your case was finalized on or after 15-Aug-2011. 
it looks to me ACS have been improving their methods noticeably since the start of 3Q 2011. I hope they also reduce processing time


----------



## omarau

aarkay said:


> Wait till September end.....they have mentioned that process can take upto 12 weeks....


well at least you know for sure that your references and other documents are ok and no further action from your side is needed. it is all now up to your case officer, As I see time taken from now highly depends on the assessor, 
mine is Emily, whose yours?


----------



## imrancrest

Hello ,

I have some queries regarding points claim for work experience .

Currently , I have total of 4 yrs and 7 months yrs of work experience .

I got my skills assessed on july 2011 by ACS and stated for 3 yrs and 7 months of full time work experience .

By this september 2011 , I will have total of 4 yrs of full time work experience .
Prior to this , I have worked as part time for one yr (20 hrs per week in nominated occupation).

Since ACS needs 35 hrs work per week , I dint mention my part time work experience but DIAC accepts work exp even if is 20 hrs per week .

Can I say to DIAC that I have 5 yrs of work exp and claim 10 points for 5 yrs of overseas work exprience ?
or Do I have to get assessed by ACS for 5 yrs before applying to DIAC?


----------



## aarkay

omarau said:


> well at least you know for sure that your references and other documents are ok and no further action from your side is needed. it is all now up to your case officer, As I see time taken from now highly depends on the assessor,
> mine is Emily, whose yours?


Mine timeline is similar to yours....just a difference of couple of days....

and my app is also with Emily.....lets see how much time she takes..


----------



## mimran

aarkay said:


> Mine timeline is similar to yours....just a difference of couple of days....
> 
> and my app is also with Emily.....lets see how much time she takes..




Hi Arkay, Omarau

Our timelines are similar and our Assesor is same . Mine is also managed by Emily


----------



## kiran_aus

Hello Everyone,

I have received mail from ACS CO requesting additional documentation on my Masters Degree Certificate.
Below is the mail that i got from ACS..

_I refer to your application for Skills Assessment and wish to advise that before the processing of your application can be finalised, further documentation is required:

* Certified copy of your Masters degree certificate.

PLEASE NOTE THAT FURTHER REQUESTS WILL NOT BE MADE FOR ADDITIONAL DOCUMENTATION.

Regards_


Does this means, they are satisfied with rest of my documentation or is there any chance that they will again ask me for some other documents.

Please help me understand this..

ACS Time lines..

Application Online: 8th Aug 2011
Docs Sent:9th Aug
Docs received mail: 15th Aug
Additional documentation mail: 16th Aug


Thanks,
Kiran


----------



## TheEndofDays

you still need to submit your master's degree certificate. The last statement means they will no longer follow you up just in case you ignore their request. So once you submit your certificate, inform your CO via email that it's already on it's way


----------



## omarau

mimran said:


> Hi Arkay, Omarau
> 
> Our timelines are similar and our Assesor is same . Mine is also managed by Emily



Emily must be really busy then , anybody has a case office other than Emily assigned? 
for those who had their case finilised by her, how long does she usually take to finilize the case ///


----------



## kiran_aus

Jade England is my case officer and requested me for additional documents. my application is just 10 days old.. 

Application Online: 8th Aug 2011
Docs Sent:9th Aug
Docs received mail: 15th Aug
Additional documentation mail: 16th Aug


----------



## omarau

looks like ACS have boosted their work mechanize, Kiran was asked to provide ACS with additional documents just one day after documents acknowledgment email.
anyway here is my time line so far:

online application: 11-Aug-2011
documents sent via DHL: 11-Aug-2011
documents delivered to ACS: 15-Aug-2011
documents acknowledgment email: 16-Aug-2011
I hope my application jumps right to stage 4 and they dont ask me for any addition documents as I tried my best to provide everything they need from the first time.

Please share your timelines even if your application is still in first week, it will give us indications of when to expect them to finished

best of luck for everyone in the queue .....


----------



## FWL

7th June my application was received so going by the 12 week timescale, I should have the result in 13 days time.

At least I better have as this is really starting to annoy me having to wait for notification


----------



## may82

*261312 +ve assessment*

Hi All,

I have been a passive user of this forum. This is my first post 

Yesterday I got my +ve assessment from ACS. 

ANZSCO Code: 261312 (Developer Programmer) 

Following are my timelines

Documents sent: 11th May
Document received: 16th May
Status In process: 16th May
Credit Card charged: 18th May
Status with Assessor: 30th June
Mail with Registered Post Notification: 5th August
Letter received: 16th August

All the best to all who are awaiting their results


----------



## omarau

Gvenez said:


> First post:
> 
> Documents received by ACS on 13th June
> 
> "With Assessor" from 1st July.
> 
> Waiting since then


Hi Gvenez,

Who was your case officer? any updates regarding your timeline?


----------



## omarau

PApollo said:


> He can apply to any state and them move to Sydney or Melbourne, it's more like a moral obligation than legal one to stay for two years in the state that sponsored you.


hello PApollo,
based on this link
[http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/176/obligations-applicant.htm] it is obligatory to live in the sponsoring state for a minimum of two years, otherwise you will be preaching visa conditions, right?


----------



## mjad4u

Here is my status

ANZSCO Code: 261312 (Developer Programmer) 

online application: 09-Aug-2011
documents sent via DHL: 14-Aug-2011
documents delivered to ACS: 16-Aug-2011
documents acknowledgment: 17-Aug-2011
Current status With Assessor: 17-Aug-2011


----------



## omarau

mjad4u said:


> Here is my status
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> 
> online application: 09-Aug-2011
> documents sent via DHL: 14-Aug-2011
> documents delivered to ACS: 16-Aug-2011
> documents acknowledgment: 17-Aug-2011
> Current status With Assessor: 17-Aug-2011


Hello Mjad,

you must be lucky, this is pretty fast. if you dont mind me asking. are you originally from Bahrin? what occupation are you applying for? whose your case officer? 
im from Syria, applying for 261313 - (software engineer) I have around four years of various experience. case office is Emily  ...... what about you


----------



## omarau

mjad4u said:


> Here is my status
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> 
> online application: 09-Aug-2011
> documents sent via DHL: 14-Aug-2011
> documents delivered to ACS: 16-Aug-2011
> documents acknowledgment: 17-Aug-2011
> Current status With Assessor: 17-Aug-2011


Hello Mjad,

you must be lucky, this is pretty fast. if you dont mind me asking. are you originally from Bahrin? what occupation are you applying for? whose your case officer? 
im from Syria, applying for 261313 - (software engineer) I have around four years of various experience. case office is Emily  ...... what about you


----------



## mjad4u

I am from india currently workin in bahrain.i have applied for developer programmer. i think my CO is scott. Now keeping my fingers crossed for IELTS, writing part is very tuff, lets hope for the best.


----------



## omarau

mjad4u said:


> I am from india currently workin in bahrain.i have applied for developer programmer. i think my CO is scott. Now keeping my fingers crossed for IELTS, writing part is very tuff, lets hope for the best.


Good luck Mjad,

btw, what docs did you provide ACS so they put your application with assessor this fast, wish my application is complete ... 

Regards,
Omar.


----------



## FWL

It doesn't matter now if it gets to the "With Assessor" stage quickly anymore. It could get there after a week but you'll still have to wait approximately 11 weeks to get your results as the ACS are useless.


----------



## smabid

Hello,
I am looking for someone who have recently applied (post 1st july) for 175 visa by himself. I need some help in filling out DIAC form.
Thanx


----------



## omarau

FWL said:


> It doesn't matter now if it gets to the "With Assessor" stage quickly anymore. It could get there after a week but you'll still have to wait approximately 11 weeks to get your results as the ACS are useless.


but once with assessor, they wont ask for any further documents


----------



## FWL

omarau said:


> but once with assessor, they wont ask for any further documents


Not necessarily, it's possible that they might ask for more. It states that on the website.

My status has been "With Assessor" for 7 weeks now. 12 days until I hit the overall 12 week mark and that's with me already working for an Australian company as a software developer. Ridiculous.


----------



## mimran

smabid said:


> Hello,
> I am looking for someone who have recently applied (post 1st july) for 175 visa by himself. I need some help in filling out DIAC form.
> Thanx



Hi Abid

Just for my information 175 visa cost is as follows

1st Instalment - $2960
2nd Instalment - $4110

This 2nd Instalment, do we have to pay once our visa is being stamped and this is sort of a landing fee for australia.

Thanks


----------



## mimran

mimran said:


> Hi Abid
> 
> Just for my information 175 visa cost is as follows
> 
> 1st Instalment - $2960
> 2nd Instalment - $4110
> 
> This 2nd Instalment, do we have to pay once our visa is being stamped and this is sort of a landing fee for australia.
> 
> Thanks



Ok abid, I got my answer. 2nd Installment is only for dependent who are 18 years or above

The 2nd instalment of the Visa Application Charge for dependents aged 18 years or over with less than functional English must be paid before the visa is granted.


----------



## omarau

FWL said:


> Not necessarily, it's possible that they might ask for more. It states that on the website.
> 
> My status has been "With Assessor" for 7 weeks now. 12 days until I hit the overall 12 week mark and that's with me already working for an Australian company as a software developer. Ridiculous.


Hello FWL,

the graphical status indicator gives the idea that once with assessor (stage 4) there is no going back to stage 3. and also the note that says:
_Stage 3 is only applicable to applications that required extra documents or information. _

Does anybody had his status (with assessor) and were asked to provide extra documents?

Thanks,
Omar.


----------



## omarau

Hello everyone,

I have couple of questions that I'm sure will be also useful for others
1- is getting a reference that is only singed (not stamped) from you manager on a company letterhead is enough for ACS? or they need further evidence for role?
2- say I have worked in three companies, one year in each, is it enough to get references from two companies (since ACS asks for 2 years of experience for group A) and just tell ACS that no reference can be obtained from the third company ?? this is my case and my third company is from overseas and can think of anyway to get stat dec.

anybody answers/thoughts are most appreciated.
Omar.


----------



## omarau

has any one received the "Secure PDF" ACS implemented? anyone cares to shareeeeeeee?!


----------



## aus_immi

Hi All,

I have been a passive user of this forum. This is my first post 

Today I got my +ve assessment from ACS. 

ANZSCO Code: 261312 (Developer Programmer) 

Following are my timelines

Documents sent: 26th February
Document received: 14th March
Status In process: 14th March
Status Additional Information required: 4th March
Inquiry about additional information: 28th April
As there was no mail for type of additional documents required, I wrote a mail on 28th asking about type of documents required by them.
Mail received about additional documents: 5th May.
Additional documents Sent: 30th May
Documents Received: 1st June 
Status with Assessor: 30th June
Mail with Registered Post Notification: 18th August
Letter received: Waiting.

All the best to all who are awaiting their results.

My working experiance is 5yr's on August 11th. ACS considered only uptill 11th March(4 yr's 7 months). Now while I launch the application on DIAC, can I claim full points for 5yrs experiance?

Note: I have checked the ACS website, the status is still with 'Assessor'. But the status at other website acs.org.au/memapp/index.asp has been changed to 'Closed' which was empty before. I guess the later site is more upto date than formar.


----------



## aus_immi

*Pdf*



omarau said:


> has any one received the "Secure PDF" ACS implemented? anyone cares to shareeeeeeee?!


Yes, I have received the PDF along with +ve reply.


----------



## omarau

my application just jumped from stage 2 to stage 4 
my timeline so far is as following:
online application: 11-Aug-2011
documents sent via DHL: 11-Aug-2011
documents delivered to ACS: 15-Aug-2011
documents acknowledgment email: 16-Aug-2011
with assessor: 19-Aug-2011

my question is: is it possible that ACS asks me for extra documents and my application goes back to stage 3? or once in stage 4 it will only go forward to be finalized soon i hope 

Omar


----------



## FWL

omarau said:


> my application just jumped from stage 2 to stage 4
> my timeline so far is as following:
> online application: 11-Aug-2011
> documents sent via DHL: 11-Aug-2011
> documents delivered to ACS: 15-Aug-2011
> documents acknowledgment email: 16-Aug-2011
> with assessor: 19-Aug-2011
> 
> my question is: is it possible that ACS asks me for extra documents and my application goes back to stage 3? or once in stage 4 it will only go forward to be finalized soon i hope
> 
> Omar


I suppose it depends on whether the assessor feels he stills needs more information.

You've still got a long wait ahead of you, most likely 10/11 weeks.


----------



## omarau

armandra said:


> Dedunu/imrancrest/FWL,
> 
> Congrats guys! You'll be getting your result within a week or so.
> 
> P.S: Would like to tell you a secret about how ACS works. If the status text (highlighted blue and not the graphic) shows "With Assessor", it means a decision has already been taken and the letter just needs to be posted!!
> 
> P.P.S: FWL, my case was initially assigned to HC, but then at the later stage Scott took over and I must say he has been one of the best COs I've come across at ACS.
> 
> Let the party begin!!!!!!!!!!! :cheer2:
> 
> 
> armandra!


hello armandra,

mine is also shows with assessor highlighted in blue ... does that mean that a decision has already been made regarding my application? or does it only mean that my documents are ok to be processed (complete and certified as required) 
Ive seen cases where applications were stuck at "with assessor" stage for 8 and more weeks,,do you have any idea why?

thankssss


----------



## omarau

FWL said:


> I suppose it depends on whether the assessor feels he stills needs more information.
> 
> You've still got a long wait ahead of you, most likely 10/11 weeks.


Hi FWL,

From what I read on this thread, before July 2011 once the application has "with assessor" status the case is finalized like a week or so after. However, seems this has changed after July 2011 where applications get the "with assessor" status quicker but then wait longer till they get finalized..
how about your timeline? still stuck at "with assessor"
I hope your case is finalized soon mate 

Omar.


----------



## FWL

omarau said:


> hello armandra,
> 
> mine is also shows with assessor highlighted in blue ... does that mean that a decision has already been made regarding my application? or does it only mean that my documents are ok to be processed (complete and certified as required)
> Ive seen cases where applications were stuck at "with assessor" stage for 8 and more weeks,,do you have any idea why?
> 
> thankssss


armandra's "With Assessor" stage was different, they have revamped the system since the start of July. It used to mean that a decision had been made, now it just means that your documents are received and that they will be going to an assessor for start the case. My application has been at "With Assessor" since the 30th June.


----------



## omarau

I also believe that the Case Officer is different than the authorized assessor, so pace could change once with assessor based on the pipeline ahead of ones application...


----------



## FWL

omarau said:


> I also believe that the Case Officer is different than the authorized assessor, so pace could change once with assessor based on the pipeline ahead of ones application...


The CO is different, I don't think they are involved in the outcome at all. They just make sure you have all documentation ready for the assessor to make a decision and then make sure everything is okay at the end then send out your results.

It's the assessor that slows everything up.


----------



## Vlink

aus_immi said:


> Yes, I have received the PDF along with +ve reply.


Hi aus_immi,
How different it compares with normal PDF file? any ideas?

Brs


----------



## FWL

Just received my email with a positive assessment

Date Received: 7th June
Case Finalised: 19th August

:clap2:


----------



## omarau

FWL said:


> Just received my email with a positive assessment
> 
> Date Received: 7th June
> Case Finalised: 19th August
> 
> :clap2:


congratulation :clap2:


----------



## omarau

Has anyone applied after 01- July-2011 has his application finalized yet?


----------



## aus_immi

*Pdf*



Vlink said:


> Hi aus_immi,
> How different it compares with normal PDF file? any ideas?
> 
> Brs


It is just a normal PDF file with information:
As when you appled for the Skills assessment. Under which ANZSCO code the skiils has been assessed. In my case it is 261213(Developer Program).
Whether degree awarded in your home country is comparable to Australian degree or not. 
Under which policy of ACS your application has been assessed (PIM 3 policy manual of Group A in my case). 
If it is an full time employement or part time and for number of years of consideration of employement (4 years 7 months full time employement in my case).
Validty of the assessment(24 months) from the date of this letter.
Also some general information about DIAC in regards to migration and stuff.
:clap2:


----------



## omarau

hello guys,

if anyone agrees to separate applications made after 01.July.2011 in another thread please use this one:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...pplications-started-after-01-july-2011-a.html


----------



## aus_immi

Although I have received my +ve assessemtn yesterday, the status on ACS website still says 'With Assessor'. Wonder why? :confused2:


----------



## FWL

aus_immi said:


> Although I have received my +ve assessemtn yesterday, the status on ACS website still says 'With Assessor'. Wonder why? :confused2:


Check this instead:

http://acs.org.au/memapp/mas.asp

Mine says closed on that one but not on the main one.


----------



## mjad4u

aus_immi said:


> It is just a normal PDF file with information:
> As when you appled for the Skills assessment. Under which ANZSCO code the skiils has been assessed. In my case it is 261213(Developer Program).
> Whether degree awarded in your home country is comparable to Australian degree or not.
> Under which policy of ACS your application has been assessed (PIM 3 policy manual of Group A in my case).
> If it is an full time employement or part time and for number of years of consideration of employement (4 years 7 months full time employement in my case).
> Validty of the assessment(24 months) from the date of this letter.
> Also some general information about DIAC in regards to migration and stuff.
> :clap2:


Hi ,

I am also in same boat, have applied for assessment ANZSCO 261213(Developer Program) on 9th Aug 2011. just for information, would like to know have you cleared the IELTS exam, i have started practicing on it writing part is very tuff.


----------



## omarau

mjad4u said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I am also in same boat, have applied for assessment ANZSCO 261213(Developer Program) on 9th Aug 2011. just for information, would like to know have you cleared the IELTS exam, i have started practicing on it writing part is very tuff.


Hi Mjad,

could you please share your timeline on this new thread: 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...pplications-started-after-01-july-2011-a.html

Im waiting to get my skills application finalized before taking any further actions towards migrating to oz. In my opinion once you have +ve skills assessment it is just a matter of time and to get your PR. Im thinking of applying for state sponsorship (SS) in South Australia as they have all ICT occupations open for sponsorship, then do the IELTS so I get maximum time to practice, as you said ielts is really tough espically if your aiming at 7 or even 8 in all bands,

Omar


----------



## Dedunu

Last Friday I have received the PDF along with +ve reply. 

My Timeline

Date Received: 15-June-2011 

Case Finalised: 19th August

Managed By Jennifer 

Software Engineer,PIM3 Group A -4.7 yrs experience.
My question is can i claim 10 points for 5 yrs experience with this ACS assessment?
They were considered experience till June 2011 ,If i'm apply PR on september 2011 will i be abele to claim 10 points for 5 years experience or do i need to re assess?


----------



## ronz17

Dedunu said:


> Last Friday I have received the PDF along with +ve reply.
> 
> My Timeline
> 
> Date Received: 15-June-2011
> 
> Case Finalised: 19th August
> 
> Managed By Jennifer
> 
> Software Engineer,PIM3 Group A -4.7 yrs experience.
> My question is can i claim 10 points for 5 yrs experience with this ACS assessment?
> They were considered experience till June 2011 ,If i'm apply PR on september 2011 will i be abele to claim 10 points for 5 years experience or do i need to re assess?


if i'm not mistaken , you can only claim 5 points...since DIAC only counts on what ACS Assessed 

are you short of 5 points?


----------



## Dedunu

ronz17 said:


> if i'm not mistaken , you can only claim 5 points...since DIAC only counts on what ACS Assessed
> 
> are you short of 5 points?


After getting Dgree i have more than 1yr experience.How can i claim Profitional year points 5.
If i can claim that i still have 65 points.
:confused2:


----------



## ronz17

Dedunu said:


> After getting Dgree i have more than 1yr experience.How can i claim Profitional year points 5.
> If i can claim that i still have 65 points.
> :confused2:


The Professional Year is a structured professional development program combining formal learning and workplace experience ( Provided By ACS)

Professional Year


----------



## Dedunu

ronz17 said:


> The Professional Year is a structured professional development program combining formal learning and workplace experience ( Provided By ACS)
> 
> Professional Year


Thank u for the help but i got some + answers also regarding this experience issue.
Should verify it.
Thanx for the help.


----------



## mimran

Hi Omar / MJad / Others

Thanks to update your timelines on the following links

BEupdate - Timeline Spreadsheet for Australian Visa Applications

In this site there is a tabular format in which user timelines are mentioned. It seems more feasible for tracking and comparing timelines of different people.

I have updated my timelines there. Kindly provide your as well so we can easily track


----------



## aus_immi

ronz17 said:


> if i'm not mistaken , you can only claim 5 points...since DIAC only counts on what ACS Assessed
> 
> are you short of 5 points?


Once you complete your 5 years work experiance, you can claim full 10 points towrds your work experiance. DIAC has nothing to do with ACS when it comes to work experiance. Consider this, you have 4.7 yrs when you luanched your application for skills assessment and completed 5 yrs by the time you got your results from ACS.
So, while launching the appliction to DIAC, the obvious question will be.. Were you still working in the designated field for which ACS has done the assessment and claim 10 pts? For that we need to submit the documentry evidence like latest company HR letter which gives the proof that you are still working in the designated field and total experiance coungts to 5 yrs.

Hope this answers your query. Like some senior expats to comment on this.


----------



## omarau

aus_immi said:


> Once you complete your 5 years work experiance, you can claim full 10 points towrds your work experiance. DIAC has nothing to do with ACS when it comes to work experiance. Consider this, you have 4.7 yrs when you luanched your application for skills assessment and completed 5 yrs by the time you got your results from ACS.
> So, while launching the appliction to DIAC, the obvious question will be.. Were you still working in the designated field for which ACS has done the assessment and claim 10 pts? For that we need to submit the documentry evidence like latest company HR letter which gives the proof that you are still working in the designated field and total experiance coungts to 5 yrs.
> 
> Hope this answers your query. Like some senior expats to comment on this.


This is quite logical, but the question is: Does DIAC follow the same logical analysis? Do you have any link or referecne for that? if so please share it as this might be the case for many of us. 

thanks


----------



## stormgal

Hey guess what, everybody! 

I have received a positive skills assessment for 261111 Business Analyst. I am in PIM3 Group A, and they've counted all of my work experience, since even before I received my degree, can you believe that?? 

Here's my timeline:

Submitted application online, May 24th 
In process May 26 
Documents received June 7th
"Date submitted" changed to June 6
With assessor, "June 29"
Case finalized, August 24th

yeeehaa! 

:thumb:


----------



## Guest

stormgal said:


> Hey guess what, everybody!
> 
> I have received a positive skills assessment for 261111 Business Analyst. I am in PIM3 Group A, and they've counted all of my work experience, since even before I received my degree, can you believe that??
> 
> Here's my timeline:
> 
> Submitted application online, May 24th
> In process May 26
> Documents received June 7th
> "Date submitted" changed to June 6
> With assessor, "June 29"
> Case finalized, August 24th
> 
> yeeehaa!
> 
> :thumb:


Ohhhhh WOWZ Stormgal!!! Many congrats :clap2: Hope to see you in the Priority 3 Applicants Club sooooooooooooooon  If my external checks get over quickly, we MIGHT be getting the visa at around the same time. Can you please give an overall view of your profile. What is your degree and how much total work experience do you have? I want to understand how exactly ACS grants Group A assessment for business analyst. Many thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## mimran

stormgal said:


> Hey guess what, everybody!
> 
> I have received a positive skills assessment for 261111 Business Analyst. I am in PIM3 Group A, and they've counted all of my work experience, since even before I received my degree, can you believe that??
> 
> Here's my timeline:
> 
> Submitted application online, May 24th
> In process May 26
> Documents received June 7th
> "Date submitted" changed to June 6
> With assessor, "June 29"
> Case finalized, August 24th
> 
> yeeehaa!
> 
> :thumb:


Hi Stormgal

Congrats and good luck for future :clap2:

I just want to know whether it matters if ACS assess to A, B or C group? Does all the 3 groups carry different points or the same points?

Also what is PIM3 and Priority3. Thanks for your reply


----------



## stormgal

leptokurtic said:


> Ohhhhh WOWZ Stormgal!!! Many congrats :clap2: Hope to see you in the Priority 3 Applicants Club sooooooooooooooon  If my external checks get over quickly, we MIGHT be getting the visa at around the same time. Can you please give an overall view of your profile. What is your degree and how much total work experience do you have? I want to understand how exactly ACS grants Group A assessment for business analyst. Many thanks in advance!!!!


Thanks leptokurtic and mimran for the cheers! Cheers back to you both!

To answer your questions, I have a degree in MIS with a minor in law. 

ACS granted me everything anyone can ask for and more. They passed me for 10+ years of work experience. But then again, I was blessed to have always worked in IT straight out of high school for well-known organizations. 

I don't know how else they made their decision, but I myself am very surprised and happy this hurdle is over with!  Now time to retake the IELTS hwell:


----------



## stormgal

mimran said:


> Hi Stormgal
> 
> Congrats and good luck for future :clap2:
> 
> I just want to know whether it matters if ACS assess to A, B or C group? Does all the 3 groups carry different points or the same points?
> 
> Also what is PIM3 and Priority3. Thanks for your reply


That's actually a very good question, and I was going to ask it if I had been assessed as B or C. I don't know for sure, but I think that group B is equivalent to diploma's or Bachelors with a minor in IT; and group C is equivalent to RPL's, including certs like MCITP, CCNA, etc.

I believe all three groups are eligible to apply for migration, but it's harder without a bachelor's degree as you lose a significant amount of points.


----------



## ronz17

stormgal said:


> Thanks leptokurtic and mimran for the cheers! Cheers back to you both!
> 
> To answer your questions, I have a degree in MIS with a minor in law.
> 
> ACS granted me everything anyone can ask for and more. They passed me for 10+ years of work experience. But then again, I was blessed to have always worked in IT straight out of high school for well-known organizations.
> 
> I don't know how else they made their decision, but I myself am very surprised and happy this hurdle is over with!  Now time to retake the IELTS hwell:


stormgal congrats! very happy to hear that! i have one question if you don't mind me asking..

do you work as a business analyst or closely related to business analyst straight out of high school??


----------



## omarau

mimran said:


> Hi Stormgal
> 
> Congrats and good luck for future :clap2:
> 
> I just want to know whether it matters if ACS assess to A, B or C group? Does all the 3 groups carry different points or the same points?
> 
> Also what is PIM3 and Priority3. Thanks for your reply


Hi Mimran,

There is no difference regarding points awarded for Group A, B, or C as they are all mean your have been assessed as suitable. However, each group represents a different "thing" that is being assessed:
Group A: Bachelor Degree with ICT major
Group B: I think no ICT degree but a lot of certificates and experience instead and it is called recognition of prior learning RPL. 
Group C: is for recent graduates from Australian universities who have satisfied study requirements in Australia for two years and have just graduated (recent = 6 month or less)

it is up to ACS to determine against which Group you are assessed. 
PIM3 (Procedure Information Manual) and 3 is the version of the guidelines or conditions that you were assessed against. 

Hope this helps  

Regards,
Omar.


----------



## omarau

Processing priority groups

Priority processing arrangements apply to skilled migration applications. They determine the order in which the department considers applications. Applications accorded a higher priority under the arrangements will be processed ahead of lower priority applications, regardless of when the application is lodged.

Read more from DIAC website here:
Client Service Charter
:ranger:


----------



## mimran

omarau said:


> Processing priority groups
> 
> Priority processing arrangements apply to skilled migration applications. They determine the order in which the department considers applications. Applications accorded a higher priority under the arrangements will be processed ahead of lower priority applications, regardless of when the application is lodged.
> 
> Read more from DIAC website here:
> Client Service Charter
> :ranger:



Thanks omarau for your detailed reply. Its clear now


----------



## ronz17

imrancrest said:


> Hello all ,
> 
> I got my IELTS result today . Fed up again . I got this score ,
> 
> Listening - 8 , reading - 8 , writing - 6.5 and speaking - 7 .
> 
> Last time I got 6.5 in writing as I dint do well . But this time , I practised everyday like crazy , concentrated more on coherence , cohesion , structure and lexical resource .
> 
> I want to punch the examiners face who did my writing evaluation .
> 
> I am sure of getting 8 in writing . Can I apply for re valuation of writing ?
> 
> Is it advisable ? Please advice .




hello imrancrest, i just got my ielts today....it's a bit similar with yours 
L : 8 , R : 8.5 , W : 6.5 , S : 7.5

i am speechless 

i think i'll take some tuition and retake the exam...
what's your action plan imran?


----------



## stormgal

ronz17 said:


> stormgal congrats! very happy to hear that! i have one question if you don't mind me asking..
> 
> do you work as a business analyst or closely related to business analyst straight out of high school??



no, don't mind at all 
I guess I should have worded it better - I've been blessed to have gotten good jobs straight out of high school that have landed me better jobs today (is how I meant to say it). I did not submit to be assessed from that far back. Also, my titles have never been "business analyst", but I have always worked in IT and have always interacted with users, customers, vendors, and shareholders. Hope this helps someone in the future.


----------



## TheEndofDays

stormgal said:


> no, don't mind at all
> I guess I should have worded it better - I've been blessed to have gotten good jobs straight out of high school that have landed me better jobs today (is how I meant to say it). I did not submit to be assessed from that far back. Also, my titles have never been "business analyst", but I have always worked in IT and have always interacted with users, customers, vendors, and shareholders. Hope this helps someone in the future.


wow congrats stormgal! 


now Im preparing for IELTS round 2! So another season of being a miser on my side  

Good luck to all of us!


----------



## mimran

ronz17 said:


> hello imrancrest, i just got my ielts today....it's a bit similar with yours
> L : 8 , R : 8.5 , W : 6.5 , S : 7.5
> 
> i am speechless
> 
> i think i'll take some tuition and retake the exam...
> what's your action plan imran?


Hi ronz17

Dont loose hope, better luck for next time. Are you giving IELTS academic or general? For immigration do they accept both? I have heard that General is much easier than Academics.


----------



## ronz17

mimran said:


> Hi ronz17
> 
> Dont loose hope, better luck for next time. Are you giving IELTS academic or general? For immigration do they accept both? I have heard that General is much easier than Academics.



hello mimran , thanks for the support  i did take the general

DIAC accept both but since money and time is at stake...make sure you take general.
way easier compared to academic


----------



## jobski

Hi guys,

I've been lurking on this thread for months now.

My assessment was in "With Assessor" status since August 4. Today something has changed, the Event Type went from PASA to Recent Graduate. Should I be expecting something soon?

Our visa expires in 1 month and this is the only requirement that we're waiting for so we can lodge our application. Hopefully the assessment will be done before the expiration date.


----------



## omarau

jobski said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've been lurking on this thread for months now.
> 
> My assessment was in "With Assessor" status since August 4. Today something has changed, the Event Type went from PASA to Recent Graduate. Should I be expecting something soon?
> 
> Our visa expires in 1 month and this is the only requirement that we're waiting for so we can lodge our application. Hopefully the assessment will be done before the expiration date.


would you please share your profile and timeline with us? given that you're already in Australia it seems that you really are a recent graduate but you have selected a wrong event on the online application. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ns-started-after-01-july-2011-a-new-post.html


Regards, 
Omar.


----------



## immig

Hi all, I have a question do I have to certify my bank statement showing salary for ACS or I can send the original without being certified??

Also is one year is enough or should I submit more??

Thanks


----------



## mimran

immig said:


> Hi all, I have a question do I have to certify my bank statement showing salary for ACS or I can send the original without being certified??
> 
> Also is one year is enough or should I submit more??
> 
> Thanks


Hi immig

As per ACS guidelines, salary certificate dont have to be certified and following docs need to be certified.

Documents that require certifying
copies of all identification documents
documents relating to training and education (e.g. Statement of Results)
professional memberships
certificates

I gave them salary slips and without certification. I guess ACS main focus is on the exprience and degress of candidate rather than the funds.

If you stil want to make sure drop an email to them on [email protected]
or through web inquiry form. They are fast while replying to queries made to them.


----------



## omarau

immig said:


> Hi all, I have a question do I have to certify my bank statement showing salary for ACS or I can send the original without being certified??
> 
> Also is one year is enough or should I submit more??
> 
> Thanks


Hello immig,

What I did was to ask HR department to state current salary for current job and latest salary for previous jobs. they call it salary statement, it is usually issued for embassies to prove finance ability, for ACS it looks to me they ask for whatever information you can get from your work maybe to give them indication jobs was full time or part time, did your salary grow when you moved from one company to the other. I dont know why exactly the ask for salary in the first place, anyways hope this helps. 

Good luck bro,
Omar.


----------



## jobski

omarau said:


> would you please share your profile and timeline with us? given that you're already in Australia it seems that you really are a recent graduate but you have selected a wrong event on the online application.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Omar.


I selected recent graduate when I applied. By the way i'm a recent grad and already have a nomination granted last July for 856 visa. 

All documents are done except for the assessment, wherein which the timeline is as follows:

July 24 - application received
August 5 - status changed to "With Assessor"
August 29 - event type changed from PASA to Recent Graduate.


----------



## omarau

jobski said:


> I selected recent graduate when I applied. By the way i'm a recent grad and already have a nomination granted last July for 856 visa.
> 
> All documents are done except for the assessment, wherein which the timeline is as follows:
> 
> July 24 - application received
> August 5 - status changed to "With Assessor"
> August 29 - event type changed from PASA to Recent Graduate.


it looks like their mistake then, your event type should've been Recent Graduate from the beginning. My best guess would be that the assigned assessor has actually started working on your case and should only be a matter of few days until you get your result . Anyway in case you're in real hurry send them an email and attached a copy of your current visa to show them that you really have a deadline and they cant be late. 

Best of luck,
keep us posted.
Omar


----------



## immig

mimran said:


> Hi immig
> 
> As per ACS guidelines, salary certificate dont have to be certified and following docs need to be certified.
> 
> Documents that require certifying
> copies of all identification documents
> documents relating to training and education (e.g. Statement of Results)
> professional memberships
> certificates
> 
> I gave them salary slips and without certification. I guess ACS main focus is on the exprience and degress of candidate rather than the funds.
> 
> If you stil want to make sure drop an email to them on [email protected]
> or through web inquiry form. They are fast while replying to queries made to them.


Thanks that is better certifying 25 pages were going to cost me a fortune.


----------



## immig

omarau said:


> Hello immig,
> 
> What I did was to ask HR department to state current salary for current job and latest salary for previous jobs. they call it salary statement, it is usually issued for embassies to prove finance ability, for ACS it looks to me they ask for whatever information you can get from your work maybe to give them indication jobs was full time or part time, did your salary grow when you moved from one company to the other. I dont know why exactly the ask for salary in the first place, anyways hope this helps.
> 
> Good luck bro,
> Omar.


Hey omarau i have a salary certificate from hr but wanted to send everything from first time to be in the safe side.thanks for your input


----------



## jobski

Just an update I checked my status on the legacy status checker and now it says "Status: closed"

Could it be that my assessment is done?


----------



## FWL

jobski said:


> Just an update I checked my status on the legacy status checker and now it says "Status: closed"
> 
> Could it be that my assessment is done?


Yes, you should be getting your email rather soon I'd say. The newer version of the website didn't change my status until a couple of days after I got my email.


----------



## jobski

FWL said:


> Yes, you should be getting your email rather soon I'd say. The newer version of the website didn't change my status until a couple of days after I got my email.


That's good news, hopefully real soon as our visa lets us stay for just another month hwell:


----------



## guizn

just got my + assessment

my application timeline

Date Received: 31-March-2011
Docs Received: 04-April
With assessor: 29-Jun
Request new docs: 04-July (12 weeks)
New docs received 12-July
Receive email with + assessment: 31-Aug (*20 weeks*)

my application was RPL - Group B - ANZSCO 261312


----------



## jobski

My status now says its finalised but I haven't received any mail/email yet.


----------



## jobski

Nevermind that, just got my letter!

I got positive assessment for Developer Programmer, the last piece of the requirements is now with me 

All in all it took 5 weeks, but that's because my application is for recent graduates which could be easier.


----------



## hagdanan

Hi Guys, just received my +ve assessment today... 

here's my timeline..

Date Received: 27-June-2011
Docs sent via FedEx: 27-June-2011
Docs Received: 01-July-2011
With Assessor: 29-June-2011
Received Email +ve assessment(Software Engineer): 1-Sept-2011 (around 9 weeks)


----------



## MaddyOZ

hagdanan said:


> Hi Guys, just received my +ve assessment today...
> 
> here's my timeline..
> 
> Date Received: 27-June-2011
> Docs sent via FedEx: 27-June-2011
> Docs Received: 01-July-2011
> With Assessor: 29-June-2011
> Received Email +ve assessment(Software Engineer): 1-Sept-2011 (around 9 weeks)


Thanks for sharing mate. But one doubt... If Docs were received on 1st of july how come with Assessor on 29th itself? Was there a typo error? 

Cheers.


----------



## hagdanan

MaddyOZ said:


> Thanks for sharing mate. But one doubt... If Docs were received on 1st of july how come with Assessor on 29th itself? Was there a typo error?
> 
> Cheers.


At that time I was also wondering because I did not receive any confirmation from ACS that they got the docs and the status was with assessor in just a few days... I was so happy coz m thinking that it will be quick but then I realized Im not alone ;p almost all got their status changed to "with assessor" so I guess it was a glitch in ACS system.


----------



## omarau

Hi, 

Does anyone know when did South Australia State Sponsorship for ICT occupation was closed last year? their website already has some ICT occupation highlighted as "medium availability" already!! too soon 

by the way has anybody got his ACS assessment finalized in August? pls share your timelines with us. We're (at least I am) biting our nails here .....


----------



## JBY

Hi guys, i've been waiting 3 weeks for my Registered post and have not received it yet!!! :confused2: I live in doha Qatar, how long did yours take? If i order item from ebay in australia for example it only takes 10 days max.


I contacted my CO and said that it was posted when they said it was posted which was more than 3 weeks ago. Australian post said that it is not traceable.



Anyone can advise how long it took their registered mail to reach ?


----------



## JBY

omarau said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know when did South Australia State Sponsorship for ICT occupation was closed last year? their website already has some ICT occupation highlighted as "medium availability" already!! too soon
> 
> by the way has anybody got his ACS assessment finalized in August? pls share your timelines with us. We're (at least I am) biting our nails here .....


Hey Man unfortunately it is common knowledge that State sponsorship for ICT gets filled up very quickly  by the time most people get their ACS result, all the slots are full. Its all about luck & timing, hopefully yours comes soon so you can apply!


----------



## omarau

:focus:


JBY said:


> Hi guys, i've been waiting 3 weeks for my Registered post and have not received it yet!!! I live in doha Qatar, how long did yours take? If i order item from ebay in australia for example it only takes 10 days max.
> 
> 
> I contacted my CO and said that it was posted when they said it was posted which was more than 3 weeks ago. Australian post said that it is not traceable.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone can advise how long it took theirs to reach ?



if your case was finalized on or after 15-Aug-2011, you should've received a scanned copy of your result letter by email, otherwise, i guess you can just ask them to scan a copy and send it to you so you dont have to worry about post any more. 

Could you please also share your timeline with us?

Omar.


----------



## JBY

omarau said:


> :focus:
> 
> 
> if your case was finalized on or after 15-Aug-2011, you should've received a scanned copy of your result letter by email, otherwise, i guess you can just ask them to scan a copy and send it to you so you dont have to worry about post any more.
> 
> Could you please also share your timeline with us?
> 
> Omar.


Yeah i already checked that,mine was finalized around 8th August so i don't get the scan apparently. I'll update my timeline on my sig in a bit.


----------



## JBY

*Woot*

Finally received my letter and its +ve , for ICT BUSINESS ANALYST...ACS PIM 3, Group A ! 

Thanks everyone for all the advise offered. 

overall with all the delays i incurred it took me about 18 Weeks to get the result in my hand.

All 6 years were considered (thank god)


Anyone know which priority group will i fall into ? if i am apply for 175 under ICT Business analyst ? How can i know. thnx


----------



## mr_var

JBY said:


> Finally received my letter and its +ve , for ICT BUSINESS ANALYST...ACS PIM 3, Group A !
> 
> Thanks everyone for all the advise offered.
> 
> overall with all the delays i incurred it took me about 18 Weeks to get the result in my hand.
> 
> All 6 years were considered (thank god)
> 
> 
> Anyone know which priority group will i fall into ? if i am apply for 175 under ICT Business analyst ? How can i know. thnx


175 for Business Analyst is prority 4. the priority depends on the kind of visa applied. This information is available on the DIAC website. The timeline for this visa is 18 months.

cheers !


----------



## omarau

Maybe this is a little bit off the topic here but im sure it will be for the interest of many. 
South Australia migration has updated their sponsorship plan for 2011-2012 recently. Now all ICT occupations are marked as highly available without any extra conditions! not even for IELTS . So does that mean that we dont need to submit any IELTS results with our sponsorship applications to SA anymore?

feeling lucky to be an ICT profession now 

Link to SA SSML: http://www.immigration.sa.gov.au/applyonline/skilled/planning_level_status.php


----------



## mimran

Dear omarau

Going through this link it seems that we only have to meet DIAC minimum requirement of IELTS that is 6 in each band and for IT profession South Australia does not require IELTS 7.0 in each band. 
Can any senior please comment.

9. English language

9.1 Most occupations have a special IELTS requirement over and above the minimum DIAC requirement of 6.0 in each band, please see the State Sponsored Migration List (SSML) – 2011 - 2012 program year.

To be eligible for South Australian Government state sponsorship, applicants should have been assessed by the relevant assessing authority, have met all the threshold requirements for sponsorship, including the minimum English Language requirements detailed by the assessing authority and any other additional requirements as detailed by Immigration SA

2.Also now 2nd question
After 1st July, on demand professions were removed for Software Testers and Software Eng NEC, but now we can see that South Austrlia has included them

261313 Software Engineer High availability 
261314 Software Tester High availability 
261399 Software and Applications Programmers nec High availability 

So it means even if some one has testing experience, he may not opt to apply for the Federal sponsorship but can apply for the South Australia sponsorship.

Any detailed comments from seniors will be highly appreciated.

Regards
Imran


----------



## mimran

Question3.

For SA sponsorship they require a lot of funds to be shown. However they say that evidence may or might not be required. If anyone on this forum has some idea on when we have to show the proof of funds, whether when applying or whether when immigrating to SA?

11. Financial Capacity

11.1 Applicants must ensure that they have sufficient funds for settling and living when they arrive in South Australia. Applicants should not dispose of any assets before the visa is granted and these funds must be available upon arrival in South Australia. Evidence of financial capacity is not required. However, Immigration SA reserves the right to seek additional information or evidence at a later stage if necessary. The requirement depends on whether you are applying offshore or onshore:

11.2 Offshore applicants (176 and 475 sponsorship) 

Family composition Total funds Cash or saving component 
Main applicant only AUD$ 25,000 AUD$ 20,000 
Main applicant plus one (1) dependent AUD$ 30,000 AUD$ 20,000 
Main applicant plus two (2) dependents AUD$ 35,000 AUD$ 20,000 
Main applicant plus three (3) dependents AUD$ 40,000 AUD$ 20,000


----------



## omarau

Hi Imran,

I also reached the same conclusion as yours: SA Sponsorship for ICT occupations finds DIAC english requirements which is 6 in IELTS enough, The question here:
Do we still need to provide IETLS results of 6 with our sponsorship application or we only need to send it later on to DIAC with 176 application?

As for your second point, I believe what you said is correct "for any occupations that are on SA SS list you can only apply for 176 visa" anyway you can find these occupations on SOL schedule 2.


----------



## omarau

mimran said:


> Question3.
> 
> For SA sponsorship they require a lot of funds to be shown. However they say that evidence may or might not be required. If anyone on this forum has some idea on when we have to show the proof of funds, whether when applying or whether when immigrating to SA?
> 
> 11. Financial Capacity
> 
> 11.1 Applicants must ensure that they have sufficient funds for settling and living when they arrive in South Australia. Applicants should not dispose of any assets before the visa is granted and these funds must be available upon arrival in South Australia. Evidence of financial capacity is not required. However, Immigration SA reserves the right to seek additional information or evidence at a later stage if necessary. The requirement depends on whether you are applying offshore or onshore:
> 
> 11.2 Offshore applicants (176 and 475 sponsorship)
> 
> Family composition Total funds Cash or saving component
> Main applicant only AUD$ 25,000 AUD$ 20,000
> Main applicant plus one (1) dependent AUD$ 30,000 AUD$ 20,000
> Main applicant plus two (2) dependents AUD$ 35,000 AUD$ 20,000
> Main applicant plus three (3) dependents AUD$ 40,000 AUD$ 20,000



hi mimran,

it is rather a recommendation than a requirement to have that amount to support yourself and family until you find a job and settle down. Its very unlikely to ask you to show that you actually have this amount. However, you will actually need this money once you get there.

any comments from others?

Regards,
Omar.


----------



## loadrunner

pls delete this


----------



## loadrunner

*My ACS result and Timeline*

Got my ACS +ive result Yesterday.

Time line:
Online Application - 29th June
Documents Rcvd Confirmation email - 15th July
With Assessor - 31st July [ And ACS website shows its still in same status]
Result PDF file via email - 12 Sept

Group - PIM 3 Group A - 9 years Exp, Masters etc

Good luck all.


----------



## mimran

Hi All

Got my +ve assessment as Software Engineer (261313) yesterday. 
PIM3 - GroupA

All of my experience (around 10 years) and Masters has been accepted by ACS. So thanks to Allah for this milestone. 

Also thanks to everyone on this forum. Everyone is veryhelpful. 

If there is good forum for DIAC 175/176, please let me know. Also if anyone can suggest what would be good, whether to apply for Federal (175) or SouthAustralia (176). SA has high demnad for Software Engineers these days. I think they also dont require IELTS currently (to be confirmed).

Thanks every one and good luck


Online docum submit - 12th July 2011
Courier application - 16th July 2011
Doc Recv Syd - 19th July 2011
Email Received - 20th July 2011
With Assessor - 29th July 2011
+ve Assesment as Software Engineer (261313)- Mail received on 12th Sept 2011

So its exactly 8 weeks after online document submission. Online status is currently WithAssessor and its Closed on the old tracking application


----------



## varunsal

*Help*

Expats - please help me with this ACS assessment related question:

- I am B.Tech (Computer Science) so I did my graduation degree with ICT major - qualifying in Group A (Skills)

- I did MBA in finance post that (NOW, I will submit this along with my graduation certficates as well, but ACS FAQs say they only assess ICT related qualification) 
What should i do? I will have to submit my PG certificates, right???

- I have worked as business Analyst for past 3.5 years in IT and consulting industries, so i was going to apply for ICT business analyst.

What is the best way to proceed, should I go on....and submit all i have.....or what? 

Help Help help!!!!!


----------



## omarau

varunsal said:


> Expats - please help me with this ACS assessment related question:
> 
> - I am B.Tech (Computer Science) so I did my graduation degree with ICT major - qualifying in Group A (Skills)
> 
> - I did MBA in finance post that (NOW, I will submit this along with my graduation certficates as well, but ACS FAQs say they only assess ICT related qualification)
> What should i do? I will have to submit my PG certificates, right???
> 
> - I have worked as business Analyst for past 3.5 years in IT and consulting industries, so i was going to apply for ICT business analyst.
> 
> What is the best way to proceed, should I go on....and submit all i have.....or what?
> 
> Help Help help!!!!!



hi varunsal,

ACS will only assess your ICT related qualifications and experience (your computer science undergraduate studies and your ICT business analyst experience. However, ACS will ask you to provide all qualifications and previous work experience. So just go ahead and provide them with as much documentation you can gather so they dont hold your application till you provide them with these documents later on. 

hope this helps,
others might have another opinion.
Omar.


----------



## omarau

mimran said:


> Hi All
> 
> Got my +ve assessment as Software Engineer (261313) yesterday.
> PIM3 - GroupA
> 
> All of my experience (around 10 years) and Masters has been accepted by ACS. So thanks to Allah for this milestone.
> 
> Also thanks to everyone on this forum. Everyone is veryhelpful.
> 
> If there is good forum for DIAC 175/176, please let me know. Also if anyone can suggest what would be good, whether to apply for Federal (175) or SouthAustralia (176). SA has high demnad for Software Engineers these days. I think they also dont require IELTS currently (to be confirmed).
> 
> Thanks every one and good luck
> 
> 
> Online docum submit - 12th July 2011
> Courier application - 16th July 2011
> Doc Recv Syd - 19th July 2011
> Email Received - 20th July 2011
> With Assessor - 29th July 2011
> +ve Assesment as Software Engineer (261313)- Mail received on 12th Sept 2011
> 
> So its exactly 8 weeks after online document submission. Online status is currently WithAssessor and its Closed on the old tracking application


congratulations on your assessment result mimran, 
looks like ACS are really reducing their processing time to around 8-10 weeks; anyway which way you go (175 or 176) depends on how much points you can get on the points test, if you can easily get that 65 points for 175 then for sure it is the better choice as you can settle anywhere you like in Australia including SA (giving that they have high demand for software engineering). otherwise, if you're like many of us short with 5 points your choice would be 176. Good luck to you either way. would please share with us your IT experience and how much of it was recognized by ICT? 

ps. I emailed SA immigration regarding IETLS, we still need to provide them with a date valid IETLS result of 6 in each band (DIAC minimum).

cheers.


----------



## varunsal

*Thx*

Thanks, great info....
ACS also replied with somewhat same......



omarau said:


> hi varunsal,
> 
> ACS will only assess your ICT related qualifications and experience (your computer science undergraduate studies and your ICT business analyst experience. However, ACS will ask you to provide all qualifications and previous work experience. So just go ahead and provide them with as much documentation you can gather so they dont hold your application till you provide them with these documents later on.
> 
> hope this helps,
> others might have another opinion.
> Omar.


----------



## ronz17

omarau said:


> congratulations on your assessment result mimran,
> looks like ACS are really reducing their processing time to around 8-10 weeks; anyway which way you go (175 or 176) depends on how much points you can get on the points test, if you can easily get that 65 points for 175 then for sure it is the better choice as you can settle anywhere you like in Australia including SA (giving that they have high demand for software engineering). otherwise, if you're like many of us short with 5 points your choice would be 176. Good luck to you either way. would please share with us your IT experience and how much of it was recognized by ICT?
> 
> ps. I emailed SA immigration regarding IETLS, we still need to provide them with a date valid IETLS result of 6 in each band (DIAC minimum).
> 
> cheers.


Hello Omarau, 

good luck with your IELTS , i am retaking ielts on the same date with your's.

just for info
The whole WA is now considered as designated area.
People who have eligible family staying in WA including Perth can give sponsor for Provisional Visa 475 - 3 Years

What's New? Recent Changes in General Skilled Migration


----------



## mimran

omarau said:


> congratulations on your assessment result mimran,
> looks like ACS are really reducing their processing time to around 8-10 weeks; anyway which way you go (175 or 176) depends on how much points you can get on the points test, if you can easily get that 65 points for 175 then for sure it is the better choice as you can settle anywhere you like in Australia including SA (giving that they have high demand for software engineering). otherwise, if you're like many of us short with 5 points your choice would be 176. Good luck to you either way. would please share with us your IT experience and how much of it was recognized by ICT?
> 
> ps. I emailed SA immigration regarding IETLS, we still need to provide them with a date valid IETLS result of 6 in each band (DIAC minimum).
> 
> cheers.



Hi omarau

Thanks for your wishes. Yes definitely first priority will be 175, but in case of any shortage of IELTS score, then have to consider 176 as they require only 6 in each band. So lets see. My IT experience mainly comprise software development, maintenance, systems analysis and testing of Information Systems based on Oracle, J2EE and Unix platform.


----------



## mjad4u

mimran said:


> Hi omarau
> 
> Thanks for your wishes. Yes definitely first priority will be 175, but in case of any shortage of IELTS score, then have to consider 176 as they require only 6 in each band. So lets see. My IT experience mainly comprise software development, maintenance, systems analysis and testing of Information Systems based on Oracle, J2EE and Unix platform.




Hi mimran,

Same here, my priority is also 175 but if any shortage in IELTS then my last option would be 176, i am software engineer and i think we should be in touch as we are in same boat.


----------



## mimran

mjad4u said:


> Hi mimran,
> 
> Same here, my priority is also 175 but if any shortage in IELTS then my last option would be 176, i am software engineer and i think we should be in touch as we are in same boat.



Hi mjad4u

In case we dont get desired result of 7 in each band, then I dont think so we should wait and try again and again to achieve 7 to apply for 175. Instead we should take first oppurtunity to apply for 176 as currently it has Software fields in high demand but if we wait, it might fill up.
Thats just my opinion. All depends on IELTS results now. Yes do keep in touch. 

As per application of 175 / 176, once we get IELTS result then we should start completing forms / submitaing online applicaiton to DIAC. Right? Or is there anything else than IELTS we should be doing regarding the application prepration to DIAC

Regards
Imran


----------



## mjad4u

mimran said:


> Hi mjad4u
> 
> In case we dont get desired result of 7 in each band, then I dont think so we should wait and try again and again to achieve 7 to apply for 175. Instead we should take first oppurtunity to apply for 176 as currently it has Software fields in high demand but if we wait, it might fill up.
> Thats just my opinion. All depends on IELTS results now. Yes do keep in touch.
> 
> As per application of 175 / 176, once we get IELTS result then we should start completing forms / submitaing online applicaiton to DIAC. Right? Or is there anything else than IELTS we should be doing regarding the application prepration to DIAC
> 
> Regards
> Imran



Hi Imran,

I agree with you, hope for the best i am still waiting for my ACS skill assessment 
may be i would be getting it by next month, i have no idea about the further process lets see.

Regards,
Amjad


----------



## mimran

mimran said:


> Hi omarau
> 
> Thanks for your wishes. Yes definitely first priority will be 175, but in case of any shortage of IELTS score, then have to consider 176 as they require only 6 in each band. So lets see. My IT experience mainly comprise software development, maintenance, systems analysis and testing of Information Systems based on Oracle, J2EE and Unix platform.


I think missed the main part, probably having good experience and expertise in process methodolgies like CMMI / ISO / ITIL/ PMP would have been a definite advantage as these are the ones which completes one being a Software Engineer


----------



## Skumar

*quick help needed on submitting ACS*

Hi,

Currently,after july they have kept .4 ICT areas in SOL.

1.Business analyst
2.Systems analyst
3.Programmer analyst
4.Developer analyst


My question is i have nearly 6 yrs of expereince in IT and bachelor in electronics and communications. and also MBA distance where i completed in may 2011.

so far my designations in the company are project trainee,test engineer trainee,test analyst,Analyst and from last 2 yrs Senior Analyst.

My questions are under which category I'm eligible ? will my project trainee and test engineer trainee experience will be considered?
having bachelors in electronics and communications and working in IT will i be considered?what is the max exp required?

please some help me on this? thanks in advance.


----------



## omarau

Skumar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Currently,after july they have kept .4 ICT areas in SOL.
> 
> 1.Business analyst
> 2.Systems analyst
> 3.Programmer analyst
> 4.Developer analyst
> 
> 
> My question is i have nearly 6 yrs of expereince in IT and bachelor in electronics and communications. and also MBA distance where i completed in may 2011.
> 
> so far my designations in the company are project trainee,test engineer trainee,test analyst,Analyst and from last 2 yrs Senior Analyst.
> 
> My questions are under which category I'm eligible ? will my project trainee and test engineer trainee experience will be considered?
> having bachelors in electronics and communications and working in IT will i be considered?what is the max exp required?
> 
> please some help me on this? thanks in advance.


Hi Skumar,

Actually there are five ICT occupations:

ICT Business Analyst-261111

Systems Analyst-261112

Analyst Programmer-261311

Developer Programmer-261312

Software Engineer-261313


search here for which one resembles what you do the most:
Australian Skills Recognition Information (ASRI)
and read here: 
http://www.acs.org.au/public/SKA/docs/PASAGuidelinesforApplicants_July2011v2.0.pdf
special attention to Group B requirements 

best of luck


----------



## kerriluders

TanKianWee said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Would you mind to share your ACS timelines as below?
> 
> The Date For
> 
> 1) Application Sent
> 2) Email Acknowledgement by ACS
> 
> The Date of Status changed to
> 
> 3) In Process
> 4) With Assessor
> 5) Case Finalised
> 6) Letter Sent by ACS
> 7) Letter Received
> 
> If i do miss out any process of ACS, please correct me
> 
> *I have a question on once the ACS made the decision to issue the assessment letter, do we know the result is positive or negative via email?*


My husband used an agent he sent all docs off in april and we had a positive decision back in August.


----------



## chinmay shah

i wanto to apply for same via online process

can u guide me with steps



banujey said:


> Hi TanKianWee,
> 
> I have applied for "software Enginner" category and expecting the result to be the same.
> 
> Thanks,
> Banu


----------



## chinmay shah

Mjad

i want to do online ACS process can u guide me with steps and docs i need i want to apply fo software engineer post having more then 5 yr work exp


omarau said:


> Good luck Mjad,
> 
> btw, what docs did you provide ACS so they put your application with assessor this fast, wish my application is complete ...
> 
> Regards,
> Omar.


----------



## mjad4u

chinmay shah said:


> Mjad
> 
> i want to do online ACS process can u guide me with steps and docs i need i want to apply fo software engineer post having more then 5 yr work exp



Hi,

1) Relevant education certificates
2) Reference letter in proper format from all employer, also include if possible salary certificate,appointment letter, appraisal letter.
3) Birth certificate
4) Passport photocopy
5) Your resume.
6) All document must be certified

Please let me know if you require further details, i have lot of sample reference letter and statutory declaration letter if you need i would be happy to help you.


Regards,
Amjad


----------



## omarau

A weird update regarding my application status: 
today Status (blue) has changed to case finalized while graphical chart below shows Stage 4 (with assessor). My status on the old tracker is "closed". 
I checked my email and found that nothing was sent from ACS
Has anyone encountered the same ?? should I be expecting a result letter soon?? 

so anxious now....


----------



## chinmay shah

thanks Amjad

can u u tell me from online applcation option i have to select "skill' radiot option right?

and i am planing to uplload below docs
1.all degree certi and semester mark sheet, Transcripts - (with notary)
2. all employer ref letter like reveling ,appointment ( with notary)
3. school leaving and passport ( with notary)
4. also i am creating statutory declaration letter for all employer with notary

this above all docs will upload in online application also after that will send all docs with courier

am i right in steps

let me know if i am missing anything and guide me

thanks


mjad4u said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1) Relevant education certificates
> 2) Reference letter in proper format from all employer, also include if possible salary certificate,appointment letter, appraisal letter.
> 3) Birth certificate
> 4) Passport photocopy
> 5) Your resume.
> 6) All document must be certified
> 
> Please let me know if you require further details, i have lot of sample reference letter and statutory declaration letter if you need i would be happy to help you.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Amjad


----------



## omarau

Just got my +ve assessment letter today  so far this is the quickest timeline I have seen  
here is my timeline:
online application: 11-Aug-2011
documents sent via DHL: 11-Aug-2011
documents delivered to ACS: 15-Aug-2011
documents acknowledgment email: 16-Aug-2011
with assessor: 19-Aug-2011
case finalized and PDF received: 16-Sep-2011

3 out of 4 occupations were assessed as closely relating to my nominated occupation (software engineer) totaling a 33 months.

another good piece of new is that the results seem to be valid for 24 month now instead of 12.

next step for me is sitting the IELTS next week.


----------



## omarau

please delete this


----------



## mjad4u

chinmay shah said:


> thanks Amjad
> 
> can u u tell me from online applcation option i have to select "skill' radiot option right?
> 
> and i am planing to uplload below docs
> 1.all degree certi and semester mark sheet, Transcripts - (with notary)
> 2. all employer ref letter like reveling ,appointment ( with notary)
> 3. school leaving and passport ( with notary)
> 4. also i am creating statutory declaration letter for all employer with notary
> 
> this above all docs will upload in online application also after that will send all docs with courier
> 
> am i right in steps
> 
> let me know if i am missing anything and guide me
> 
> thanks



Hi,

Also include your resume, rest is ok, go ahead and apply online, best of luck.


----------



## mjad4u

omarau said:


> just got my +ve assessment letter today  so far this is the quickest timeline I have seen
> here is my timeline:
> online application: 11-Aug-2011
> documents sent via DHL: 11-Aug-2011
> documents delivered to ACS: 15-Aug-2011
> documents acknowledgment email: 16-Aug-2011
> with assessor: 19-Aug-2011
> case finalized and PDF received: 16-Sep-2011
> 
> 3 out of 4 occupations were assessed as closely relating to my nominated occupation (software engineer) totaling a 33 months.
> 
> another good piece of new is that the results seem to be valid for 24 month now instead of 12.
> 
> next step for me is sitting the IELTS next week.




Hi Omarau,

Congratulations, i had also applied in august 16th wondering how much time it would take for my case keeping my finger crossed.

So whats your plan 175 or 176??

Regards,

Amjad Ali


----------



## mjad4u

Hi All,

My application is with assessor in ACS new status check page whereas in the old ACS status page my status is blank, I would like to know that is this normal or there is a problem with application.



Regards,
Amjad


----------



## aarkay

My ACS Status is showing "Case Finalized" since last two days, but the arrow pointer points to "With Assessor" . The old status page shows as "Closed".

But I have not received any email communication from ACS as of now.

I have sent an email today to ACS about the status of my application.

Any suggestions ...anyone?


----------



## chinmay shah

hi Amjad /mjad4u/omarau

with all docs i mentioned earlier i am planning to add last 3 to 4 year ITR (icome tax return docs ) and last 6 month salary slip of my current employer its ok to uppload?

and it compulsory so upload CV?

also in statuary letter its required to add all projects same as in CV or some of them?

also one more question after online submit will get confration mail on same day wihich i have to add with courier docs?

help me in all point its really help full to get proper idea without mistake
tx



mjad4u said:


> Hi,
> 
> Also include your resume, rest is ok, go ahead and apply online, best of luck.


----------



## omarau

mjad4u said:


> Hi Omarau,
> 
> Congratulations, i had also applied in august 16th wondering how much time it would take for my case keeping my finger crossed.
> 
> So whats your plan 175 or 176??
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Amjad Ali


Since I only have little experience my plan is to apply for 176 (South Australia) without that extra 5 points I wouldnt be eligible to apply to 175 

hopefully your +ve results will come through soon


----------



## mimran

omarau said:


> Since I only have little experience my plan is to apply for 176 (South Australia) without that extra 5 points I wouldnt be eligible to apply to 175
> 
> hopefully your +ve results will come through soon


Thats great omarau. Congrats :clap2: Really fast response from ACS. Best of luck for the rest of the visa process. Lets keep in touch as I might also be going for 176.


----------



## omarau

mimran said:


> Thats great omarau. Congrats :clap2: Really fast response from ACS. Best of luck for the rest of the visa process. Lets keep in touch as I might also be going for 176.


yup looks like we're going through the same pathway


----------



## mimran

omarau said:


> yup looks like we're going through the same pathway


Hi omarau

How much of your experience is accepted by ACS. Also if we apply to 176, stil we have to pass the points tests right? and for IELTS less than 7, points alloted will be 0.


----------



## omarau

mimran said:


> Hi omarau
> 
> How much of your experience is accepted by ACS. Also if we apply to 176, stil we have to pass the points tests right? and for IELTS less than 7, points alloted will be 0.



33 months were accepted and around 26 months were rejected, anyways Im aiming at getting 10 points for my experience i.e. 36 months by the time i apply for ielts and sa sponsorship my 33 month would defiantly be 36 still i need 7 in ielts. looks really tight but doable  and getting to Australia really worth a try.


----------



## mimran

omarau said:


> 33 months were accepted and around 26 months were rejected, anyways Im aiming at getting 10 points for my experience i.e. 36 months by the time i apply for ielts and sa sponsorship my 33 month would defiantly be 36 still i need 7 in ielts. looks really tight but doable  and getting to Australia really worth a try.



Yes same situation here. I also need to IELTS7 to reach there. Lets hope for the best, but why were your experience of 26 months rejected. Was it not realted to Software Engineering


----------



## omarau

mimran said:


> Yes same situation here. I also need to IELTS7 to reach there. Lets hope for the best, but why were your experience of 26 months rejected. Was it not realted to Software Engineering


that what ACS thinks, if i dont get 7 in ielts i may apply for an appeal for ACS to include those 26 months. then i will be able to claim 10 points instead of 5 for my experience now all i can do is prepare for ielts and then wait for the results and hope for the best


----------



## aarkay

*Finally ... successful ACS outcome*

Finally,

after about 9 months of fight, and a rejection in first attempt I got my ACS assessment cleared in 2nd attempt.......

the process was quick....submitted online app on 14th July, and got approval on 14th September... (8 weeks is pretty good time I suppose)...

was rejected as an "Analyst Programmer" and now got approved as a "Software Engineer"

special thanks to Baljinsi, BEUser, infypawan, Gaurab, and Armandra......those who guided me to change and make the application as in desired format as required by assessing authority.....you guys rock...

Though I have new problems those have popped up in last 3 months (since the time I lodged the app)....

1) I have been promoted, so some new documents - new information to be submitted.
2) My passport was to expire in 8 months time, my company forced me to get it renewed so that company can apply for a visa on my new passport..


I do not know what to do about the second one specially.....I do not have a valid passport as of now, and new one can take about a month to come....did not apply in Tatkaal(those in India will understand)...should I wait for that to come....or can I go ahead and apply for DIAC?...will DIAC accept that information?........my IELTS score of 7.5(8,8,7,7) expire in 7th Novemeber 2011, I have to apply before that.....

this forum is awesome.... thanks to all...


----------



## grvijay

My status as of today:
Date Received	20-July-2011
Status	With assessor 
Managed By	Emily

Request for addl documents - 24 August 2011
Documents received acknowledgment - 13 September 2011 

Waiting for the assessment results. 
Anyone does know how much time they take after reviewing the additional docs. I'm in the week now. I can still see ACS is processing in 8 weeks time....

Any thoughts???
Aj


----------



## grvijay

My status as of today:
Date Received 20-July-2011
Status With assessor
Managed By Emily

Request for addl documents - 24 August 2011
Documents received acknowledgment - 13 September 2011

Waiting for the assessment results.
Anyone does know how much time they take after reviewing the additional docs. I'm in the week now. I can still see ACS is processing in 8 weeks time....

Any thoughts???
Aj


----------



## omarau

*ACS vs. DIAC (regarding closely related experience)*

Does anyone know if there is a difference of what ACS consider as experience closely related to nominated occupation and what DIAC consider for the same?
Here is the extract from both sides regarding this:
ACS Says:


> Skilled employment will be assessed in relation to the nominated occupation ANZSCO code.


DIAC Says:


> In determining whether an applicant’s skilled employment is closely related to their nominated occupation, the department will take into consideration the occupations within one unit group classified under Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations (ANZSCO).


Does that mean that DIAC might consider experience that ACS considered not closely related to nominated occupation? 

It would really make a difference in many cases. ACS has considered 24 months of my experience as not closely related to the nominated occupation. depending on the answer to this question I will either apply for 175 pr 176.

Any comments / thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## mimran

omarau said:


> Does anyone know if there is a difference of what ACS consider as experience closely related to nominated occupation and what DIAC consider for the same?
> Here is the extract from both sides regarding this:
> ACS Says:
> 
> DIAC Says:
> 
> 
> Does that mean that DIAC might consider experience that ACS considered not closely related to nominated occupation?
> 
> It would really make a difference in many cases. ACS has considered 24 months of my experience as not closely related to the nominated occupation. depending on the answer to this question I will either apply for 175 pr 176.
> 
> Any comments / thoughts are appreciated.



Hi omarau

The best answer definitely can be given by DIAC, but IMHO DIAC has delegated the work of skills assessment, experience verification and degree verification to the relevant assessing authorities. But who knows what additional check DIAC also do on their end as far as skills assessment is concerned


----------



## omarau

mimran said:


> Hi omarau
> 
> The best answer definitely can be given by DIAC, but IMHO DIAC has delegated the work of skills assessment, experience verification and degree verification to the relevant assessing authorities. But who knows what additional check DIAC also do on their end as far as skills assessment is concerned


I think the same as well. DIAC wont nor has the ability to assess ICT experience or any other business experience for that matter. so they seek relevant assessment authority opinion. But at least what im hopping for the current employment DIAC will be smart enough to extend the period assessed by ACS given that one still holds the same job as assessed by ACS. I wish someone who has had a similar case can enlighten us.


----------



## vivagr

*My status*

Hi Guys

I am planning to apply for 175 as Analyst Programmer. I have already got my skills assessment report from ACS stating "SUITABLE", PIM3 Group B. But i have following question now, please help: -

1. I had submitted experience of only 5 years and 2 months for my skills assessment as that was enough to be eligible for points at that time. But due to change in points system since 1st July 2011, i need to show atleast 8 years of experience to be eligible for 65 points. I do have that much experience but am i required to go for skills assessment again?

2. How do ACS or DIAC calculate last 10 years for their work experience assessment? Will my January 2001 to December 2001 experience fall under last 10 years if i lodge my application by this year end or early next year?

3. I have a B. Com. degree (from India).Can i claim 15 points for that under education?

Appreciate your help here.

Thanks,
VA


----------



## mjad4u

Hi All,

Today i have got my positive skill assessment report stating Suitable, PIM 3 policy manual A, ACS has considered all my work experience 5.10 years.

Thank you all for your support, now next step is IELTS.

Regards,
Amjad Ali


----------



## mimran

mjad4u said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today i have got my positive skill assessment report stating Suitable, PIM 3 policy manual A, ACS has considered all my work experience 5.10 years.
> 
> Thank you all for your support, now next step is IELTS.
> 
> Regards,
> Amjad Ali



congrats mjad4u :clap2:


----------



## MaddyOZ

omarau said:


> Does anyone know if there is a difference of what ACS consider as experience closely related to nominated occupation and what DIAC consider for the same?
> Here is the extract from both sides regarding this:
> ACS Says:
> 
> DIAC Says:
> 
> 
> Does that mean that DIAC might consider experience that ACS considered not closely related to nominated occupation?
> 
> It would really make a difference in many cases. ACS has considered 24 months of my experience as not closely related to the nominated occupation. depending on the answer to this question I will either apply for 175 pr 176.
> 
> Any comments / thoughts are appreciated.


Hi All,

I have got the ACS results today 'ICT Business Analyst' (Which i have nominated while filing the application) and approved under PIM3 Group A, which is a good news. 

However out of the two employer work experience in IT field, only one is considered as the relevant assessed work exp. 

Previous employer work experience is close to System Analyst and not Business Analyst. 

So should i have to ask for review to consider both employers experience under System Analyst ? or when i submit the application with DIAC, they will consider the work experience of the previous ICT occupation based on the CV and service certificates provided by the employer.

In the DIAC Website, Its given as 'Your employment experience is in either your nominated or a closely related skilled occupation.'

So i am in a big dilemma now, any inputs / advise in this regard will be very much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## omarau

MaddyOZ said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have got the ACS results today 'ICT Business Analyst' (Which i have nominated while filing the application) and approved under PIM3 Group A, which is a good news.
> 
> However out of the two employer work experience in IT field, only one is considered as the relevant assessed work exp.
> 
> Previous employer work experience is close to System Analyst and not Business Analyst.
> 
> So should i have to ask for review to consider both employers experience under System Analyst ? or when i submit the application with DIAC, they will consider the work experience of the previous ICT occupation based on the CV and service certificates provided by the employer.
> 
> In the DIAC Website, Its given as 'Your employment experience is in either your nominated or a closely related skilled occupation.'
> 
> So i am in a big dilemma now, any inputs / advise in this regard will be very much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


Havent got any good answer for this yet friend, please experts some help here


----------



## MaddyOZ

Depending on this, the DIAC points calculation needs to be considered.

As there is a 5 point difference between 3+ yrs overseas experience and 5+ overseas experience.

I believe, its not fair to just go by the ACS sheet, as the previous employer occupation may not be exactly same as a single ANZSCO code. It can be of different profile too, in such cases they should be able to count in as long as the related profile is also in IT and available in SOL list.

Your views?

Thanks.


----------



## grvijay

grvijay said:


> My status as of today:
> Date Received 20-July-2011
> Status With assessor
> Managed By Emily
> 
> Request for addl documents - 24 August 2011
> Documents received acknowledgment - 13 September 2011
> 
> Waiting for the assessment results.
> Anyone does know how much time they take after reviewing the additional docs. I'm in the week now. I can still see ACS is processing in 8 weeks time....
> 
> Any thoughts???
> Aj


looks like newbies post to this forum like me will not be recognized...
Poor me......:-(


----------



## chinmay shah

hey 
can u guide me
i am going to upload docs online to ACS for assessment

i want to know that after receiving acknowledgement email 
i have to take print am i rt?

and when i have to send all docs by courier on same or i have to wait if they need anything extra then i have to send all docs


guide me on this


grvijay said:


> looks like newbies post to this forum like me will not be recognized...
> Poor me......:-(


----------



## oz2356

chinmay shah said:


> hey
> can u guide me
> i am going to upload docs online to ACS for assessment
> 
> i want to know that after receiving acknowledgement email
> i have to take print am i rt?
> 
> and when i have to send all docs by courier on same or i have to wait if they need anything extra then i have to send all docs
> 
> 
> guide me on this


Hi chinmay shah,

I think you need to print the pdf version of the application/not acknowledgement email after online submission and than enclose all the degrees/transcripts,profesional certificates and experince letters from all employers with it and yes CV. can add a cover letter at front. this is how i did and got positive assesment.


----------



## aarkay

You can scan all the documents in color and upload while submitting the application. 

You also have to take print outs of ALL the documents and get them attested by Class-I/Notary officer, and along with email acknowledgement and signed application form send to ACS through courier/India Post.






chinmay shah said:


> hey
> can u guide me
> i am going to upload docs online to ACS for assessment
> 
> i want to know that after receiving acknowledgement email
> i have to take print am i rt?
> 
> and when i have to send all docs by courier on same or i have to wait if they need anything extra then i have to send all docs
> 
> 
> guide me on this


----------



## aarkay

Emily is among the few quick assessors. 

You will still have to wait for at-least a month or even more after sending the "Extra Documents"



grvijay said:


> looks like newbies post to this forum like me will not be recognized...
> Poor me......:-(


----------



## chinmay shah

what is that cover letter?
and one thign befor sending courier i have to wait for addtional doc requirement email or not?



oz2356 said:


> Hi chinmay shah,
> 
> I think you need to print the pdf version of the application/not acknowledgement email after online submission and than enclose all the degrees/transcripts,profesional certificates and experince letters from all employers with it and yes CV. can add a cover letter at front. this is how i did and got positive assesment.


----------



## oz2356

chinmay shah said:


> what is that cover letter?
> and one thign befor sending courier i have to wait for addtional doc requirement email or not?


Cover letter is optional, In fact cover letter summarize your application details and tell the assessor about your application ID, Occupation applied in and also tell him the list of documents your are providing in evidence.


----------



## chinmay shah

one thing before sending courier i have to wait for additional doc requirement email or not?


oz2356 said:


> Cover letter is optional, In fact cover letter summarize your application details and tell the assessor about your application ID, Occupation applied in and also tell him the list of documents your are providing in evidence.


----------



## oz2356

chinmay shah said:


> one thing before sending courier i have to wait for additional doc requirement email or not?


Not wait, courier hard copies asap but ensure everything included. I believe additional documents requirement being asked when assesor looks at the application which usually happen later after your hardcopies recieved by ACS.


----------



## asulana76

Hello All,

I applied around 19th May 2011 and got a request to submit further documents (Reference letters from employers) which was submitted mid August. My status on the new system shows with Assessor and on the old system it is blank. What should I do? Do I contact ACS to get an update or patiently wait?

Thanks


----------



## pinkjem

guizn said:


> just got my + assessment
> 
> my application timeline
> 
> Date Received: 31-March-2011
> Docs Received: 04-April
> With assessor: 29-Jun
> Request new docs: 04-July (12 weeks)
> New docs received 12-July
> Receive email with + assessment: 31-Aug (*20 weeks*)
> 
> my application was RPL - Group B - ANZSCO 261312




Hi 

I have a similar assessment RPL Group B how much points do we get for this? 
Also what does the line "for the purpose of the application you have as of March 2007 satisfied the requirements of ACS...." -- what does march 2007 mean?


----------



## immig

Hi all, I have an issue and need the help of experts. I just applied for the ACS and after submitting the application I figured out that i didn't upload my CV.

Is there a way I can upload my CV now after i have submitted the application??

please help!!

Thanks.


----------



## MaddyOZ

You can only send the hardcopy of the cv now.... So send the attested.docs asap...


----------



## MaddyOZ

Remember while sending the.docs you have to attach the printout of the.acknwldgment email too....

All the best...good luck


----------



## MaddyOZ

pinkjem said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a similar assessment RPL Group B how much points do we get for this?
> Also what does the line "for the purpose of the application you have as of March 2007 satisfied the requirements of ACS...." -- what does march 2007 mean?


This means from March 2007 you qualify for the experience quoted in the PIM3 Group B manual.... Check the assessment guidelines sheet...the details are given clearly...

Cheers


----------



## immig

MaddyOZ said:


> You can only send the hardcopy of the cv now.... So send the attested.docs asap...


Thanks maddy i sent the documents now the waiting starts


----------



## happ

*Suggestions??*

Hi.. Need help/suggestion a bit..

While Applying online, the Education section says that 

"_Please enter the details for any ICT qualifications or other courses that contained ICT subjects. Relevant Australian ICT qualifications are classified as Associate Level - Diploma, Associate Diploma, Degree with ICT minor; Professional level - Degree with ICT major_."

I surely would be sending these non - ICT education documents physically, but the confusion is should I attach these NOn-ICT in this section as well? Wouldnt it create confusion for them??

Thanks
Happ


----------



## pinkjem

MaddyOZ said:


> This means from March 2007 you qualify for the experience quoted in the PIM3 Group B manual.... Check the assessment guidelines sheet...the details are given clearly...
> 
> Cheers


oh alright!  thank you for the clarification!


----------



## mimran

MaddyOZ said:


> This means from March 2007 you qualify for the experience quoted in the PIM3 Group B manual.... Check the assessment guidelines sheet...the details are given clearly...
> 
> Cheers



Hi MaddyOz

In my ACS assessment letter they have written

"For the purpose of your application, you have as of July 2009 satisfied the requirements of the ACS as stated - in the PIM 3 policy manual for Group A."

Whereas I have experience from 2000 - 2011 (current), whereas my last job is from 2006 in the same designation. 

So does it mean that they will count my experience from July2009 only. It does not seems so. Thanks to confirm.


----------



## MaddyOZ

mimran said:


> Hi MaddyOz
> 
> In my ACS assessment letter they have written
> 
> "For the purpose of your application, you have as of July 2009 satisfied the requirements of the ACS as stated - in the PIM 3 policy manual for Group A."
> 
> Whereas I have experience from 2000 - 2011 (current), whereas my last job is from 2006 in the same designation.
> 
> So does it mean that they will count my experience from July2009 only. It does not seems so. Thanks to confirm.


This denotes only your educational qualification and not the work experience.

This is given as of July 2007 (Two years after your degree is counted and given AS July 2009) you must have completed the qualification which is coming under PIM3 Group A.

Good Luck.


----------



## mimran

MaddyOZ said:


> This denotes only your educational qualification and not the work experience.
> 
> This is given as of July 2007 (Two years after your degree is counted and given AS July 2009) you must have completed the qualification which is coming under PIM3 Group A.
> 
> Good Luck.


Actually my Masters degree which they have accepted is March 2006. So it means they have counted it after 3 years and 3months.

Also, about the experience I guess they mention all the experience which they accept, which in my case they have accepted all.

But stil Iam not sure of the significance of this "JULY 2009" or whether how would it impact the overall point process. Any ideas?


----------



## MaddyOZ

mimran said:


> Actually my Masters degree which they have accepted is March 2006. So it means they have counted it after 3 years and 3months.
> 
> Also, about the experience I guess they mention all the experience which they accept, which in my case they have accepted all.
> 
> But stil Iam not sure of the significance of this "JULY 2009" or whether how would it impact the overall point process. Any ideas?


It could be probably - depending on the masters degree specialization. Some might have two years eligibility some might have three years and so on. However its a guess, only the assessor can clarify this.

You can write a mail to [email protected] with this clarification and they will respond with the details on the July 2009 specification in the letter.

Cheers. Good Luck.


----------



## mimran

MaddyOZ said:


> It could be probably - depending on the masters degree specialization. Some might have two years eligibility some might have three years and so on. However its a guess, only the assessor can clarify this.
> 
> You can write a mail to [email protected] with this clarification and they will respond with the details on the July 2009 specification in the letter.
> 
> Cheers. Good Luck.



Yes sure will do that. Thanks. But what do you mean by "some might have 2 years eligibility and some might have 3 years?


----------



## MaddyOZ

mimran said:


> Yes sure will do that. Thanks. But what do you mean by "some might have 2 years eligibility and some might have 3 years?


I meant the Masters specialization.

M.S / M.Sc / M.E / MCA / MBA each degree may carry its own criteria in the policy manual related to ICT Australia equivalent overseas qualification recognition.

Cheers.


----------



## MaddyOZ

Mate...

Juz chkd one of the reply mails ....on this topic..CO said...the statement in the letter mentions d date u complete two yrs.of anzsco code.nominated work exp. and your qualification determines the group...

So this means July 2007 is d time where.actually ur ANZSCO code.nominated occupation work experience begin for you as per the assessor assessment...best is to chk with them... its always looks a bit tricky in d statements mentioned in the letter..

Good Luck


----------



## mimran

MaddyOZ said:


> Mate...
> 
> Juz chkd one of the reply mails ....on this topic..CO said...the statement in the letter mentions d date u complete two yrs.of anzsco code.nominated work exp. and your qualification determines the group...
> 
> So this means July 2007 is d time where.actually ur ANZSCO code.nominated occupation work experience begin for you as per the assessor assessment...best is to chk with them... its always looks a bit tricky in d statements mentioned in the letter..
> 
> Good Luck



I dont think it would mean this. They have mentioned
"For the purpose of your application, you have as of July 2009 satisfied the requirements of the ACS as stated in the PIM 3 policy manual for Group A."

I dont think they will count my experience starting from July 2009, becuase my designation and responsibilities from May2006 - July2011 are the same. 

Also I think if they have mentioned my all experience from 2000, it means they accept it, otherwise they would not have mentioned inthe assessment letter.

Your are right, these statements tend to be very tricky. However I will check with them and let you know what this statement means


----------



## mimran

mimran said:


> I dont think it would mean this. They have mentioned
> "For the purpose of your application, you have as of July 2009 satisfied the requirements of the ACS as stated in the PIM 3 policy manual for Group A."
> 
> I dont think they will count my experience starting from July 2009, becuase my designation and responsibilities from May2006 - July2011 are the same.
> 
> Also I think if they have mentioned my all experience from 2000, it means they accept it, otherwise they would not have mentioned inthe assessment letter.
> 
> Your are right, these statements tend to be very tricky. However I will check with them and let you know what this statement means



Furthermore the following statement in the assessment letter indicates that all my experience from 2000 -2011 has been accepted

"Your skilled employment experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at
least 35hrs per week:"

In that case stil the confusion and significance of July2009 makes no sense


----------



## code_artist

Hi everyone,

My status is as follows...

* ACS assessment online application submitted: October 1, 2011
* Hard copies received by ACS (using DHL): October 5, 2011
* Current status: Allocated


----------



## interfacemirror

*ACS Status received*

Hi,

I received my ACS status with relevant status "Suitable" Below are timelines:

Category: SOFTWARE ENGINEER
Category Code: 261313

Online submission date: 01-August-2011
Documents received by ACS: 08-August-2011
Case finalized - (Result received by email): 07-October-2011

Total time in weeks: 8.5 weeks (After receiving courier)
Total time in weeks: 9.5 weeks (After lodging online application)


----------



## spark_23

Hi guys,

I have just received my assessment from ACS and got an 'unsuitable' assessment. 

I have applied for the ANZSCO code Software Engineer and ironically, my work experience in my previous job where I was designated as a software engineer was not considered as closely related to the occupation code I was applying for and was not included in my work experience.
They only considered my work experience in my current company where my designation is an analyst. I'm still doing the same job though, just a change in title.

I'm guessing that the reason why they did this is because I probably didn't have a proper statutory declaration of my tasks back for my work when I was still a software engineer. The reason why I suspect this is because they never called anyone of the references that I had put in my statutory declaration. 

I am planning to lodge a Review Application regarding my case. Now, I don't know if I should change my ANZSCO code or provide a new statutory declaration.

My questions are:
1.) Can I give a new statutory declaration? I initially sent a statutory declaration notarized by the notary public. It was rejected and they said that they require an authorised Statutory Declaration. I sent a new copy and this time I had it stamped by a commissioner of oaths though the same lawyer did this. He said that he is authorized to do both. I plan to do a new one and have a different commissioner of oaths to authorize this.

2.) Is it normal for ACS not to call the references in the statutory declaration?

3.) They didn't recommend a different ANZSCO code in my assessment letter but would it boost my chances if I apply for a different ANZSCO code? Analyst progammer maybe?


----------



## tryingaustralia

spark_23, a suggestion - start a new thread so that u get desired attention and answers of senior expat members on your questions.

and sorry am a newbie myself, so cant suggest much on way out with ACS.:confused2:

All the best though.


----------



## aarkay

spark_23 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have just received my assessment from ACS and got an 'unsuitable' assessment.
> 
> I have applied for the ANZSCO code Software Engineer and ironically, my work experience in my previous job where I was designated as a software engineer was not considered as closely related to the occupation code I was applying for and was not included in my work experience.
> They only considered my work experience in my current company where my designation is an analyst. I'm still doing the same job though, just a change in title.
> 
> I'm guessing that the reason why they did this is because I probably didn't have a proper statutory declaration of my tasks back for my work when I was still a software engineer. The reason why I suspect this is because they never called anyone of the references that I had put in my statutory declaration.
> 
> I am planning to lodge a Review Application regarding my case. Now, I don't know if I should change my ANZSCO code or provide a new statutory declaration.
> 
> My questions are:
> 1.) Can I give a new statutory declaration? I initially sent a statutory declaration notarized by the notary public. It was rejected and they said that they require an authorised Statutory Declaration. I sent a new copy and this time I had it stamped by a commissioner of oaths though the same lawyer did this. He said that he is authorized to do both. I plan to do a new one and have a different commissioner of oaths to authorize this.
> 
> 2.) Is it normal for ACS not to call the references in the statutory declaration?
> 
> 3.) They didn't recommend a different ANZSCO code in my assessment letter but would it boost my chances if I apply for a different ANZSCO code? Analyst progammer maybe?


That's sad that you got an unsuitable response.

Even I was in a similar position sometime ago when I got a -ve assessment as an "Analyst Programmer" after which I reapplied as a "Software Engineer".

As per me, applying for a review/appeal is waste of $300, its better to re-apply with best possible documents and shell out $400.

As per my understanding, most of the cases are declined because duites & responsibilities mentioned do not align with what ACS seeks for in a particular role. Before anything, share what all duties and responsibilities did you mention in your stat-dec letter, or even if any reference letter were submitted what was mentioned in that.

Do not loose heart, share your docs and we all over here will help you get through in your new application. Even I had received a negative assessment before lodging a new app and getting a positive outcome.


----------



## spark_23

tryingaustralia,

Thanks for the advice. I'd look into that.

aarkay,

Thanks for the response and keeping my hopes up. I basically have covered everything that was asked from a stat. dec. based on the ACS site. The tasks I outlined in the stat. dec. specifically pointed out the technology I worked with and these tasks are similar to the tasks outlined in my employer reference from my current company. if they recognized the task in my employer reference, I am assuming that they should recognize the tasks I put in my stat. dec. as well. What really surprised me is, the references in my stat. dec. were not called up. Btw, how long do you have to wait before you can re-apply?


----------



## aarkay

spark_23 said:


> tryingaustralia,
> 
> Thanks for the advice. I'd look into that.
> 
> aarkay,
> 
> Thanks for the response and keeping my hopes up. I basically have covered everything that was asked from a stat. dec. based on the ACS site. The tasks I outlined in the stat. dec. specifically pointed out the technology I worked with and these tasks are similar to the tasks outlined in my employer reference from my current company. if they recognized the task in my employer reference, I am assuming that they should recognize the tasks I put in my stat. dec. as well. What really surprised me is, the references in my stat. dec. were not called up. Btw, how long do you have to wait before you can re-apply?


the references are never called by ACS, ....DIAC might do so...but as per my knowledge ACS depends on the documents you submit....

you can re-apply rightaway......but make sure that Duties&Respons you mention in stat-declarations must match with what given at ACS site : 
Australian Computer Society - Job Description
261313 - Occupation: Software Engineer


----------



## spark_23

aarkay,

Thanks for clearing the references issue. I guess i'd just have to re-apply then.


----------



## simko

Hi all, 

I am new here and I have just got my assessment as suitable. However I do have the same question as mimran below. 



mimran said:


> Hi MaddyOz
> 
> In my ACS assessment letter they have written
> 
> "For the purpose of your application, you have as of July 2009 satisfied the requirements of the ACS as stated - in the PIM 3 policy manual for Group A."
> 
> Whereas I have experience from 2000 - 2011 (current), whereas my last job is from 2006 in the same designation.
> 
> So does it mean that they will count my experience from July2009 only. It does not seems so. Thanks to confirm.





mimran said:


> Furthermore the following statement in the assessment letter indicates that all my experience from 2000 -2011 has been accepted
> 
> "Your skilled employment experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at
> least 35hrs per week:"
> 
> In that case stil the confusion and significance of July2009 makes no sense


mimran, do you have any news on this?


----------



## mimran

simko said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new here and I have just got my assessment as suitable. However I do have the same question as mimran below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mimran, do you have any news on this?



Hi 

I guess probably this is some reference point they have given. All the experience they mention in your letter is acknowledged and the main thing is that assessment is +ve and expires after 2 years, which enables us to proceed further regardless of this date.

If you have any clue on this, please let me know as well


----------



## mimran

simko said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new here and I have just got my assessment as suitable. However I do have the same question as mimran below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mimran, do you have any news on this?



Hi simko

In your assessment letter have they also mentioned July 2009 ?

For the purpose of your application, you have as of July 2009 satisfied the requirements of the ACS as stated
in the PIM 3 policy manual for Group A


----------



## mimran

mimran said:


> Hi simko
> 
> In your assessment letter have they also mentioned July 2009 ?
> 
> For the purpose of your application, you have as of July 2009 satisfied the requirements of the ACS as stated
> in the PIM 3 policy manual for Group A



Hi simko

I got reply from ACS. Now I know exactly what this July 2009 means. It means that til July 2009, my 8 years experience has been counted which enables us to get maximum 15 points. Now its clear


----------



## chinmay shah

wow got assessment result in just 20 days

upload docs 0n 1st oct 2011
and get final rsult email on 20 oct 2011


----------



## happ

chinmay shah said:


> wow got assessment result in just 20 days
> 
> upload docs 0n 1st oct 2011
> and get final rsult email on 20 oct 2011


Wow... thats fast... Awesum.. Congrats!!


----------



## happ

chinmay shah said:


> wow got assessment result in just 20 days
> 
> upload docs 0n 1st oct 2011
> and get final rsult email on 20 oct 2011


By the way.. who was your assessor?


----------



## pinkjem

mimran said:


> Hi simko
> 
> I got reply from ACS. Now I know exactly what this July 2009 means. It means that til July 2009, my 8 years experience has been counted which enables us to get maximum 15 points. Now its clear




how about if it is 2007? i started work in year 2000... in my letter it listed all my jobs the years and the months that i worked. so does it mean that my years of work that counts is only until 2007? how about the other 3 years after that? 
(2008-2011)
now i am kind of confused


----------



## mimran

pinkjem said:


> how about if it is 2007? i started work in year 2000... in my letter it listed all my jobs the years and the months that i worked. so does it mean that my years of work that counts is only until 2007? how about the other 3 years after that?
> (2008-2011)
> now i am kind of confused



Actually its very simple. your experience from 2000 - 2007 becomes 8 years which is the maximum points (15 points) you can gain. For my case although i started my career at 2000 but I have some gaps, so thats why for me 2009 is specified. 

So in short either its 2007 or 2009, its the exact point in time where you experience is counted and enable you to get 15 maximum points. Even though we have experience after that and it is accepted, but as we already have got maximum point, the additional years of experience will not give us any more points.

I hope this is clear now.


----------



## mimran

Hi

Its really confusing. Sept2006 would mean that they have accepted 3 years experience, but as they have mentioned your other experience as well, it should be accepted as well. But Sept 2006 in your case needs clarification.

I think you can claim 15 points once you apply for the VISA. Probably you will have to get a letter from your company that you are stil working on the same position (as the position which was assessed by the ACS)


----------



## happ

Hey... 

I believe, this just means that to "qualify" for ACS basic requirements under group A, you qualified on september 2006. i.e. you completed all the required criterion by september 2006. 

Although, total experience that they have considered is the one they listed down against your company experiences.

In my case it says august 2009.


----------



## mimran

happ said:


> Hey...
> 
> I believe, this just means that to "qualify" for ACS basic requirements under group A, you qualified on september 2006. i.e. you completed all the required criterion by september 2006.
> 
> Although, total experience that they have considered is the one they listed down against your company experiences.
> 
> In my case it says august 2009.



Yes, in my case its July 2009


----------



## happ

sure, no problems. Do let us know what they say... its always good to hear from horse's mouth


----------



## PApollo

*Worst experience*

Finally, I got the +ve results. It was a nightmare thanks to the worst agent ever.

He told me that the less paper we give, the faster the processing will be, and this is absolutely crap.

What happened was that ACS were not satisfied with only employer reference, they asked for more evidence, which took some time to provide. ( 4 weeks delay )

ACS *DID* call my employer (although I'm from a LR country), so this is on the contrary of the believe that only DIAC do job verification.

So, in conclusion, send as many documents as you can provide and make sure that your documents are authentic.

Edit: I'm really pissed, because now I have troubles with my current employer because I did not tell them about my future intentions. It's all because of this stupid agent, as I had more documents to send at the beginning, but he advice that less papers is better which turned to be total B.S.

I wish if I didn't hire him.

Edit 2: Sorry for my angry post, but I really needed to vent.


----------



## jas131

*Douments Required By Case Officer*

Hi All,

I am new to this forum and need help.

I have submitted my documents to ACS.
Received a mail from them some time back that they need a satutory declaration from a college of mine regarding the role and responsibilities that i under take.

I provided them one.

Now few days back they sent a mail to me that they need a satutory delcaration from my supervisor. I cannot provide one because if I tell my supervisor about me applying PR then my growth in the company will gte hampered.
I am very confused on how should i proceed now.

Can someone please guide me what to do so that my application can proceed further.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## jas131

Thanks for the quick reply.

I had already even the satutory declaration of the senior member of my team. Had also sent the business card to prove the same. But still they want anonther declatation from the supervisor. Not sure what to provide this time.


----------



## jas131

Will there be a negatve impact if we send a mil to them telling that i cant provide the declaration from the supervisor as this could hamper my growth in the current organization. 

Can you please guide on how should I approach them.


----------



## jas131

Hi All,

Is there a way I can change the ANZSCO code in the middle of the asessment process.
I think I have nominated for the the wrong ANZSCO code while applying.


----------



## eagleseye

My timeline 

Docs uploaded : 02-nov-11
Co Allocated. : 07-nov-11
Docs couriered : 12-nov-11
With Assessor. : 16-nov-11

Is it normal by current standard to get assessor so fast or I got it quickly?


----------



## svaishya75

*Concern with my ACS Result*

Guys,
I got my ACS result today but it was bit disappointing. 

The Date For

1) Application Sent: 20/09/2011
2) Email Acknowledgement by ACS: 10/10/11

The Date of Status changed to

3) In Process
4) With Assessor: <dont remember i guess it was after couple of days
5) Returned by Assessor for additional Docs: 18/10/11
Additional Doc Sent: 26/10/11
Returned with recommendation to change skill code from Systems Analyst to Analyst Programmer: 02/11/11
5) Case Finalised: 16/11/11
6) Letter Sent by ACS: 16/11/11 (thru email)
7) Letter Received

My concern is that ACS has recommended total 6 years (Analyst Programmer.) of matching skill out of my abour 15 years of solid IT experience. For last 9 years I was working as Systems Analyst/Solution Architect/Enterprise Architect.
For one year i m working in Sydney through my company for client and it is architecture work again. I dont know if immegration will accept this ACS letter which does not consider my last 9 years of experience worth.

I applied for System Analysts earlier but they asked me to change the code. I am thinking not to go for PR now since they might check for recent experience in same skill code. How can I still be analyst programmer after 15 years? This ACS thing is troubling me now.


----------



## svaishya75

jas131 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is there a way I can change the ANZSCO code in the middle of the asessment process.
> I think I have nominated for the the wrong ANZSCO code while applying.


U can send email to case officer, for me she asked me to change code based on assessor's feedback


----------



## svaishya75

eagleseye said:


> My timeline
> 
> Docs uploaded : 02-nov-11
> Co Allocated. : 07-nov-11
> Docs couriered : 12-nov-11
> With Assessor. : 16-nov-11
> 
> Is it normal by current standard to get assessor so fast or I got it quickly?


This one is fast but depending on no of reference letters it may take some time. For my friend it was fast ( I guess around month and few days) for 5 yrs experience


----------



## eagleseye

svaishya75 said:


> This one is fast but depending on no of reference letters it may take some time. For my friend it was fast ( I guess around month and few days) for 5 yrs experience


I hope they finalize it quickly


----------



## chinmay shah

jas131

1 i think u cant change ANZSCO code in middle
u dont need to worry abt this thing if they fill that your docs not match with ANZSCO code u given they will change ANZSCO code themself and then send letter

2. Also abt declration you can tell them that u have send senior person decaration and if u send supervisor then it affect to ur job mostly they will consider as i have seen that even in some cases they consider decaration of same desigantion guy too..not of senior person...

tx




jas131 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is there a way I can change the ANZSCO code in the middle of the asessment process.
> I think I have nominated for the the wrong ANZSCO code while applying.


----------



## melbourne

Guys,

I got my ACS assessment result in 18 days :cheer2:

Date received: 1 Nov 2011.
Case Finalized: 18-Nov-2011.
Got Email: 18 - Nov-2011.

I need ONE INFO from old timers.
When I login into the ACS status checking page and see my application, there is a link saying:
"To print a .PDF version of your application please click here"

In that application(pdf) I see that ACS has by mistake put my education as part-time.
Though my education is full-time and also, the ACS skills assessment pdf is absolutely correct. Can/Should I get this changed. Will in future this affect anything? Like when I file for DIAC...

Thanks,
Melbourne


----------



## eagleseye

eagleseye said:


> My timeline
> 
> Docs uploaded : 02-nov-11
> Co Allocated. : 07-nov-11
> Docs couriered : 12-nov-11
> With Assessor. : 16-nov-11
> 
> Is it normal by current standard to get assessor so fast or I got it quickly?


Yesterday, 22-nov-11, status changed to case finalised. But, it still showing as stage 4 with Assessor. What does this mean?


----------



## eagleseye

eagleseye said:


> My timeline
> 
> Docs uploaded : 02-nov-11
> Co Allocated. : 07-nov-11
> Docs couriered : 12-nov-11
> With Assessor. : 16-nov-11
> 
> Is it normal by current standard to get assessor so fast or I got it quickly?


Yesterday, 22-nov-11, status changed to case finalised. But, it still showing as stage 4 with Assessor. What does this mean?


----------



## MaddyOZ

eagleseye said:


> Yesterday, 22-nov-11, status changed to case finalised. But, it still showing as stage 4 with Assessor. What does this mean?


Some times the status page shows like that. You can ignore. But the status is case finalized means you will get the letter anytime to your email.

Good Luck.


----------



## eagleseye

MaddyOZ said:


> Some times the status page shows like that. You can ignore. But the status is case finalized means you will get the letter anytime to your email.
> 
> Good Luck.


Thanks Maddy. Hoping for + ve mail.


----------



## jas131

Hi All...

When we have some queries with ACS so we write the mail to the case officer assign to us or to the acs queries email.

Actually I have written a mail to the case officer and its been 10days that I have not heard back from them. So i am a bit worried about it....

Can someone please guide.


----------



## MaddyOZ

jas131 said:


> Hi All...
> 
> When we have some queries with ACS so we write the mail to the case officer assign to us or to the acs queries email.
> 
> Actually I have written a mail to the case officer and its been 10days that I have not heard back from them. So i am a bit worried about it....
> 
> Can someone please guide.


When you send mail to the CO, always keep [email protected] email as well in TO /CC. This is incase if the CO is on leave, someone else can pick up and answer your queries.

Good Luck.


----------



## catmonkey

I have read all of the documents and application and were just in the process of obtaining the employer references. Can someone please tell us if we have to pay $400 when we send the application?


----------



## MaddyOZ

Yes you need to pay 400 AUD while submitting the online application

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## catmonkey

Thanks


----------



## jas131

Hi All,

Can someone please help!!

I recieved a mail from the Case officer that

"The assessor has advised that the statutory declaration provided does not comply as it is not from a superior in ICT and is not clear regarding the roles related to the nominated ANZSCO code."

What does "as it is not from a superior in ICT " mean.
Does this mean that the person I have chosen for statutory declaration does not have the relevant experince to be my supervisor.
Does this mean I need to prepare a declaration from someone with higher experience.

Please do guide me as I am in really confused 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MaddyOZ

jas131 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone please help!!
> 
> I recieved a mail from the Case officer that
> 
> "The assessor has advised that the statutory declaration provided does not comply as it is not from a superior in ICT and is not clear regarding the roles related to the nominated ANZSCO code."
> 
> What does "as it is not from a superior in ICT " mean.
> Does this mean that the person I have chosen for statutory declaration does not have the relevant experince to be my supervisor.
> Does this mean I need to prepare a declaration from someone with higher experience.
> 
> Please do guide me as I am in really confused
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Yes..its indicative that..they are not satisfied with the reference letter you have given. You have to do two things now. First get the letter drafted which is more relevant for the nominated ANZSCO occupation. Secondly get it signed from your immediate manager or someone your dept. Who is senior to you in your company.
Along with that give the statutory declaration mentioning the reason for getting the letter from an individual as your company doesnt provide the same.

Send along all these in a scan copy via email and ask the CO if he needs anything else or the provided doc will suffice for continuing the assessment.

Good Luck.

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## jas131

Hi MaddyOZ,

Thanks for the response.

Have few question:

1)I did get the declaration from my manager. Now should I re draft the declaration from the same person as per ANZSCO code I have applied for or I need to get it from someone else.

2). Will scan copy work or I need to post the declaration again.

3). Once we get a positive result from ACS then how is the ANZSCO optied play a role in the Visa process. Actuallu I am asking this because I think I have opted for the wrong ANSZCO code. Actually I am not too sure. So after providing ACS the details if i get a positive result then what would be the impact of the code nominated for the future process. Can I get ur email id where I can send you the details and you could guide me on it. 
I am very consufed 

Thanks alot for your help.


----------



## MaddyOZ

jas131 said:


> Hi MaddyOZ,
> 
> Thanks for the response.
> 
> Have few question:
> 
> 1)I did get the declaration from my manager. Now should I re draft the declaration from the same person as per ANZSCO code I have applied for or I need to get it from someone else.
> 
> 2). Will scan copy work or I need to post the declaration again.
> 
> 3). Once we get a positive result from ACS then how is the ANZSCO optied play a role in the Visa process. Actuallu I am asking this because I think I have opted for the wrong ANSZCO code. Actually I am not too sure. So after providing ACS the details if i get a positive result then what would be the impact of the code nominated for the future process. Can I get ur email id where I can send you the details and you could guide me on it.
> I am very consufed
> 
> Thanks alot for your help.


1) Definitely redraft is required as the CO clearly mentioned the letter is relevant to your nominated ANZSCO code occupation. You can take a call if he is the appropriate person to sign on the reference letter. (His position and relevance to the ANZSCO code recommendation)

2) Scan should work. If hardcopy is needed then CO will ask you anyways to send it.

3) ANZSCO code is the important key factor on deciding the assessment result. If you have nominated wrongly then you have to inform the CO the earlier provided letter was related to a the appropriate ANZSCO code. 

I feel, you are confused with the nomination - firts go to Department of Immigration & Citizenship website, check the description for each ANZSCO code which you feel relevant to you and then confirm the correct code for which you need your skills to get assessed.

Good Luck, Cheers.


----------



## jas131

Yes I am confused... I think I have nominated the wrong ANZSCO code. Now I dont know if I can change them now or not. I really want to change it as I think that the code I selected does not go with my roles and resonsibilties.

What approach should I take to get my ANZSCO code changed.


----------



## MaddyOZ

jas131 said:


> Yes I am confused... I think I have nominated the wrong ANZSCO code. Now I dont know if I can change them now or not. I really want to change it as I think that the code I selected does not go with my roles and resonsibilties.
> 
> What approach should I take to get my ANZSCO code changed.


Mail the CO and justify the reason for the same.


----------



## eagleseye

My timeline

Occupation : Systems Administrator 
Docs uploaded : 02-nov-11
Co Allocated. : 07-nov-11
Docs couriered : 12-nov-11
With Assessor. : 16-nov-11
Case finalised. : 22-nov-11

Received call from agent on 23-nov-11 about positive results letter from ACS. 

Hurray  

Everything just got over in 3 weeks instead of 12.

Now next step is to apply for NSW state sponsorship. Will do in next few days. Guys, wish me luck!


----------



## MaddyOZ

eagleseye said:


> My timeline
> 
> Occupation : Systems Administrator
> Docs uploaded : 02-nov-11
> Co Allocated. : 07-nov-11
> Docs couriered : 12-nov-11
> With Assessor. : 16-nov-11
> Case finalised. : 22-nov-11
> 
> Received call from agent on 23-nov-11 about positive results letter from ACS.
> 
> Hurray
> 
> Everything just got over in 3 weeks instead of 12.
> 
> Now next step is to apply for NSW state sponsorship. Will do in next few days. Guys, wish me luck!



Good Luck. All the best!

Cheers.


----------



## sanands2007

All the best  

Regards 
San


----------



## eagleseye

Thanks alot and greatful to those members who guided me while preparing the RPL.


----------



## ramoz

Hi 

I am very new to this forum, but viewing threads from the past one month.

I have applied for ACS and sent documents on friday which is on December 9th 2011. I have seen my status today as "With Assessor". I have applied for Software Engineer. I have seen this entire thread if it is with assesor then case will be finalized a week or two. Correct me if I am wrongly interpreted. Here is the status

Given Name	
Date Received	12-December-2011
Event Type	Skills
Status With assessor

In the graph below the above information it says stage 4. Please let me know I am very eager to know.

Thanks
Ram


----------



## ramoz

*My application status is "With Assessor"*

Hi 

I am very new to this forum, but viewing threads from the past one month.

I have applied for ACS and sent documents on friday which is on December 9th 2011. I have seen my status today as "With Assessor". I have applied for Software Engineer. I have seen this entire thread if it is with assesor then case will be finalized a week or two. Correct me if I am wrongly interpreted. Here is the status

Given Name	
Date Received	12-December-2011
Event Type	Skills
Status With assessor

In the graph below the above information it says stage 4. Please let me know I am very eager to know.:confused2:

Thanks
Ram


----------



## adeelijaz49

yes , your application may be finalized in a week or two


----------



## ramoz

*How come that much fast*



adeelijaz49 said:


> yes , your application may be finalized in a week or two


Hi Adeel,

Thanks for quick reply. How come within two weeks it could be finalized? Because I have just posted on dec 9th. Just wondering, whether acs improved in processing time? By the way I have 6.5 years of exp, may be it will matter?

Thanks
Ram


----------



## ramoz

*Application Status is with assessor without case officer name*

I am surprised of one thing, I have seen so many forums that they have got allocated some case officer with name. My application status is with assessor but no case office was allocated

Given Name	<myname>
Date Received	12-December-2011
Event Type	Skills
Status With Assessor

I am just wondering whether the ACS has removed the case officer names on the application status page. Every one has the same situation?

Thanks
Rams


----------



## coolsnake

*ACS Assessment*



ramoz said:


> I am surprised of one thing, I have seen so many forums that they have got allocated some case officer with name. My application status is with assessor but no case office was allocated
> 
> Given Name	<myname>
> Date Received	12-December-2011
> Event Type	Skills
> Status With Assessor
> 
> I am just wondering whether the ACS has removed the case officer names on the application status page. Every one has the same situation?
> 
> Thanks
> Rams


Hi Ram,
Even I have submitted for Skills assessment to ACS. The date my docs were received is 6th Dec & I am still waiting for a decision to be made.

About the CO name, I think you have confused ACS CO with the VISA CO. I don't think they usually give the ACS CO name on the page. Senior expats can correct me if I am wrong.

Since its Christmas not sure how many are available & working at ACS. If not this week, then I think we can expect a reply from them by early Jan.

Happy waiting.


----------



## MaddyOZ

coolsnake said:


> Hi Ram,
> Even I have submitted for Skills assessment to ACS. The date my docs were received is 6th Dec & I am still waiting for a decision to be made.
> 
> About the CO name, I think you have confused ACS CO with the VISA CO. I don't think they usually give the ACS CO name on the page. Senior expats can correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Since its Christmas not sure how many are available & working at ACS. If not this week, then I think we can expect a reply from them by early Jan.
> 
> Happy waiting.


Check this link.

https://www.acs.org.au/memapp/mas.asp

You will get the following status :

Given Name	
Date Received	
Event Type	
Status	
Managed By	
Grade	

Cheers


----------



## coolsnake

MaddyOZ said:


> Check this link.
> 
> https://www.acs.org.au/memapp/mas.asp
> 
> You will get the following status :
> 
> Given Name
> Date Received
> Event Type
> Status
> Managed By
> Grade
> 
> Cheers


Thanks Maddy.


----------



## DingDangDoo

Hello,

Can anyone advise on a rough estimate for below application.

Date Received	06-December-2011
Event Type	Skills
Status	Allocated 

I am at stage 2, it says: A case officer has been allocated to manage your application and is in the process of reviewing your documentation in preparing your case to progress to the next assessment stage.

Any info much appreciated


----------



## MaddyOZ

DingDangDoo said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anyone advise on a rough estimate for below application.
> 
> Date Received	06-December-2011
> Event Type	Skills
> Status	Allocated
> 
> I am at stage 2, it says: A case officer has been allocated to manage your application and is in the process of reviewing your documentation in preparing your case to progress to the next assessment stage.
> 
> Any info much appreciated


Now since ACS is closed for christmas for the next 10 days. You can expect.further updates after Jan 15th.

Good Luck.

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## jas131

Happy New Year to All.

Finally I got positive assessment.

Thanks to all you had helped me.
But still need help. Please let me know with how to proceed further.

Thanks!!
-Jasleen.


----------



## coolsnake

*ACS Result*

Hello All,
I am pleased to share that I have finally got a +ve ACS assessment result. :clap2:
Thanks to all those Senior Expats here who helped me with the application process. Looking forward to getting more questions on the visa application process answered here. 

Cheers!!


----------



## coolsnake

jas131 said:


> Happy New Year to All.
> 
> Finally I got positive assessment.
> 
> Thanks to all you had helped me.
> But still need help. Please let me know with how to proceed further.
> 
> Thanks!!
> -Jasleen.


Hi Jasleen,
Congrats on the completion of the first step.
Assuming you want to apply for a PR. Have you decided on the type of visa you are going to apply for? If you have completed your IELTS then you can go for either 175 or a 176. If its a State Sponsored 176, you will have to select the state you find more opportunities in and apply for a sponsorship. If its 175, you can go ahead and apply directly for the Visa if you meet the required 65 points criteria.

All the best!!


----------



## jas131

coolsnake said:


> Hi Jasleen,
> Congrats on the completion of the first step.
> Assuming you want to apply for a PR. Have you decided on the type of visa you are going to apply for? If you have completed your IELTS then you can go for either 175 or a 176. If its a State Sponsored 176, you will have to select the state you find more opportunities in and apply for a sponsorship. If its 175, you can go ahead and apply directly for the Visa if you meet the required 65 points criteria.
> 
> All the best!!



Thanks alot!!
Can you guide process for both.
What all docs will be required.
Any pointers will be a great help.


----------



## coolsnake

jas131 said:


> Thanks alot!!
> Can you guide process for both.
> What all docs will be required.
> Any pointers will be a great help.


Hi Jasleen,
Can you start a new thread with your questions as this is a very old thread and lot of people might be subscribed to it. They would receiving notifications for something which is not about ACS. 

To answer your question in short, I think you will need all the docs you submitted to ACS, Sponsorship approval letter (if you are applying for 176), Marriage Certificate (if applicable), Birth Certificates, Passport copies, Spouse's documents (if applicable), Medical Certificate & Police Clearance Certificate. Don't worry about the last three now as they can be uploaded at a later date.

All the best!!


----------



## ramoz

*ACS Cleared*

Today, I have opened the ACS Application status, it says *Case finalized*. 

Fingers crossed for the result what it could be. Because usually it would take 2 working days. After an hour I have opened my mail and I saw, the PDF from ACS... it says Suitable for Software Engineer for 6.3 Years Exp.. :clap2:

It took exactly 28 days from the date of documents received... (*15 Working days* though there is one week holidays) for completion of my assessment. ACS is fast now a days

Documents Sent: Dec 9th 2011
Documents Received: Dec 12th 2011
With Assessor: Dec 12th 2011
Case Finalized: Jan 9th 2011

Thanks
Ram


----------



## varunsal

ramoz said:


> Today, I have opened the ACS Application status, it says *Case finalized*.
> 
> Fingers crossed for the result what it could be. Because usually it would take 2 working days. After an hour I have opened my mail and I saw, the PDF from ACS... it says Suitable for Software Engineer for 6.3 Years Exp.. :clap2:
> 
> It took exactly 28 days from the date of documents received... (*15 Working days* though there is one week holidays) for completion of my assessment. ACS is fast now a days
> 
> Documents Sent: Dec 9th 2011
> Documents Received: Dec 12th 2011
> With Assessor: Dec 12th 2011
> Case Finalized: Jan 9th 2011
> 
> Thanks
> Ram


ACS has improved its processing speed to a great extent in last few months.....earlier people had to wait for almost 3-4 months which used to delay the overall process as well........but they have made a conscious endavor to make the process efficient and superfast......

Kudos :clap2:

May DIAC picks up same pace as well  though they are processing at better pace than earlier in last few months.....

All the best aspirants  Wish all of us speedy assessments and speedy Grants


----------



## cutenice62

*What about me*

Hi Friends!

a really cool topic, m new here. My ACS app is with Scott Mabey and few details are as below

Document received:19th December
Status: with assessor 
Managed by: Scott Mabey

When to expect assessment result? Its over a month and i fear it might get late 
any idea?


----------



## aarkay

cutenice62 said:


> Hi Friends!
> 
> a really cool topic, m new here. My ACS app is with Scott Mabey and few details are as below
> 
> Document received:19th December
> Status: with assessor
> Managed by: Scott Mabey
> 
> When to expect assessment result? Its over a month and i fear it might get late
> any idea?


I ve heard scott is one of the coolest one.....so chill and just wait....you result should be with you in 15 days.....ACS has been working faster since last couple of months and replying in a months time...all the best...


----------



## MaddyOZ

cutenice62 said:


> Hi Friends!
> 
> a really cool topic, m new here. My ACS app is with Scott Mabey and few details are as below
> 
> Document received:19th December
> Status: with assessor
> Managed by: Scott Mabey
> 
> When to expect assessment result? Its over a month and i fear it might get late
> any idea?


The irony is you will get a reply / response from ACS when you are least expecting it 

Its not too far..you are almost there 

Good Luck!


----------



## cutenice62

*thanks*

Thanks dears, i will update u once i got my letter. hopefully i would get a positive assessment. I will need further advice from all of you in near future.


----------



## cutenice62

hi my Event type is changed to Skill. what does this means


----------



## Hyd2Aus

Hello All - ACS received my docs on Jan 12th and the current step is Stage 2 (Allocated), since Jan 12th same step though . My case officer is Vannessa. Any idea about her style of working and if she is fast to process the applications? 

by the way, Congratulations CoolSnake! So, did u get ur ACS assessment for Software Tester (261314)....how long they took for your assessment?

Regards,
Sri


----------



## coolsnake

Hyd2Aus said:


> Hello All - ACS received my docs on Jan 12th and the current step is Stage 2 (Allocated), since Jan 12th same step though . My case officer is Vannessa. Any idea about her style of working and if she is fast to process the applications?
> 
> by the way, Congratulations CoolSnake! So, did u get ur ACS assessment for Software Tester (261314)....how long they took for your assessment?
> 
> Regards,
> Sri


Hi Sri,
Cool... Don't worry, it should change to stage 4 in a few days time. At first they verify if all the required docs are met for them to start with the assessment. If all the docs are met, they would change the status to stage 4 & start working on your case. If not, you would be requested for more docs. I had a different CO so I cant comment on Vannessa's style of working. 

Thanks buddy!! Yes, I had applied for assessment as a Software Tester. It took me exactly a month to get the result. This is considering the fact that I had applied just before the Christmas holidays.


----------



## Hyd2Aus

coolsnake said:


> Hi Sri,
> Cool... Don't worry, it should change to stage 4 in a few days time. At first they verify if all the required docs are met for them to start with the assessment. If all the docs are met, they would change the status to stage 4 & start working on your case. If not, you would be requested for more docs. I had a different CO so I cant comment on Vannessa's style of working.
> 
> Thanks buddy!! Yes, I had applied for assessment as a Software Tester. It took me exactly a month to get the result. This is considering the fact that I had applied just before the Christmas holidays.


-------------------------------------------------------------------

Cool, that means it was close to 20 days excluding Christmas holidays! How many yrs of testing experience assessment u got it for? How is ur preparation for VIS SS? Have u already submitted ur docs? btw, what was ur score in IELTS?

Regards,
Sri


----------



## coolsnake

Hyd2Aus said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Cool, that means it was close to 20 days excluding Christmas holidays! How many yrs of testing experience assessment u got it for? How is ur preparation for VIS SS? Have u already submitted ur docs? btw, what was ur score in IELTS?
> 
> Regards,
> Sri


Hi Sri,
ACS assessed my total experience and did not deduct even a month. So that was good as I had read stories about people being docked a few years worth of experience.

I am waiting for the IELTS score currently and once I have the result I will apply for the SS.


----------



## Hyd2Aus

coolsnake said:


> Hi Sri,
> ACS assessed my total experience and did not deduct even a month. So that was good as I had read stories about people being docked a few years worth of experience.
> 
> I am waiting for the IELTS score currently and once I have the result I will apply for the SS.


------------------------------------------

Cool Coolsnake , you might have had all the required documentation. I couldn't provide much documentation for my very initial employment during 2000-2004 so just provided self stat decl and very high-level exp letter provided by those employers a very long back, those companies are no longer in business and not in touch with any of the colleagues from there...since 2004 I have all the perfect documentation, so hopefully they will consider initial 4 yrs as well and give me the assessment for 8+yrs.

Thanks,
Sri


----------



## coolsnake

Hyd2Aus said:


> ------------------------------------------
> 
> Cool Coolsnake , you might have had all the required documentation. I couldn't provide much documentation for my very initial employment during 2000-2004 so just provided self stat decl and very high-level exp letter provided by those employers a very long back, those companies are no longer in business and not in touch with any of the colleagues from there...since 2004 I have all the perfect documentation, so hopefully they will consider initial 4 yrs as well and give me the assessment for 8+yrs.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sri


Yeah, if you provide enough documentation to prove your employment it should be fine. Anyways, good luck for the result!! I know you must be having your fingers crossed. Hope you get your complete experience in the assessment result.


----------



## Hyd2Aus

coolsnake said:


> Yeah, if you provide enough documentation to prove your employment it should be fine. Anyways, good luck for the result!! I know you must be having your fingers crossed. Hope you get your complete experience in the assessment result.


-------------------

Thanks Buddy, hope so!


----------



## cutenice62

Hi All,

Although my ACS is still in pipeline(documents were received @ 19th Dec 2011) but i have cleared IELTS with 7.0 each. So tell me how to get state sponsorship? or should i apply for GSM as without state sponsorship i have 65 points.

What should i do?

Regards,


----------



## Hyd2Aus

coolsnake said:


> Yeah, if you provide enough documentation to prove your employment it should be fine. Anyways, good luck for the result!! I know you must be having your fingers crossed. Hope you get your complete experience in the assessment result.


-----------------------------------------------

Hello All - I checked my status in ACS this morning and it's been updated to Stage - 4 and with Accessor. Hopefully, they don't need any further documents from me and get the result soon .

Regards,
Sri


----------



## cutenice62

dear friends

i got 5 years exp assessment from ACS today, and my degree was considered as 

"assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing".

my details are now as, please advise further

1. age = 27 
2. Exp = 5 years
3. IELTS = 7 each
4. Degree (AQF Bachelor Degree)

what should i do now?


----------



## coolsnake

cutenice62 said:


> dear friends
> 
> i got 5 years exp assessment from ACS today, and my degree was considered as
> 
> "assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing".
> 
> my details are now as, please advise further
> 
> 1. age = 27
> 2. Exp = 5 years
> 3. IELTS = 7 each
> 4. Degree (AQF Bachelor Degree)
> 
> what should i do now?


Hello,
Depending on the skill code you have got from ACS, you need to figure out if your skill code is in SOL 1 or 2. 

You need to check this link Skilled Occupation Lists (Formerly Known as Form 1121i) to identify which SOL your skill code falls under depending on which you can decide on the visa type.

If your skill code code is on SOL1, then you can go for either 175 or State sponsored 176 but if in SOL2 then you can only go for State Sponsored 176 visa type.

175 visa is typically taking about a year to 18 months and State sponsored 176 takes about a month or so with both depending on the country you are from. For High Risk country applicants, it takes a bit longer.

Hope the above helps.

Good luck with your next move.


----------



## DingDangDoo

Hi Guys,

After being at stage 4 for weeks they are now deciding to look for extra documentation.

In reference to your Skills Assessment, please be advised that your application has been returned from the assessor and we are unable to complete your application until further documentation is received.


· Certified copy of detailed employer references from Company X. The employer reference needs to be on the company letterhead and include:

· The job title
· A detailed job description
· Specific dates of employment
· Clearly state whether employment was full-time or part-time
· Demonstrated levels of competence with any computer languages, the various types of hardware and software used and the extent of involvement with any major projects.

Please Note: ACS is unable to accept letters of appointment, self statutory declarations or contracts as employment references.


I submitted a stat dec for this particular job(my current job) so i cannot get references. I thought this was what a stat dec was for? What a nightmare and hear was me waiting on a positive response! Everything they have listed in the above I put on the stat dec!

"ACS is unable to accept letters of appointment, self statutory declarations or contracts as employment references"

Any ideas?


----------



## DingDangDoo

Hi Guys,

After being at stage 4 for weeks they are now deciding to look for extra documentation.

In reference to your Skills Assessment, please be advised that your application has been returned from the assessor and we are unable to complete your application until further documentation is received.


· Certified copy of detailed employer references from Company X. The employer reference needs to be on the company letterhead and include:

· The job title
· A detailed job description
· Specific dates of employment
· Clearly state whether employment was full-time or part-time
· Demonstrated levels of competence with any computer languages, the various types of hardware and software used and the extent of involvement with any major projects.

Please Note: ACS is unable to accept letters of appointment, self statutory declarations or contracts as employment references.


I submitted a stat dec for this particular job(my current job) so i cannot get references. I thought this was what a stat dec was for? What a nightmare and hear was me waiting on a positive response! Everything they have listed in the above I put on the stat dec!

"ACS is unable to accept letters of appointment, self statutory declarations or contracts as employment references"

Any ideas?


----------



## vappador

DingDangDoo said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> After being at stage 4 for weeks they are now deciding to look for extra documentation.
> 
> In reference to your Skills Assessment, please be advised that your application has been returned from the assessor and we are unable to complete your application until further documentation is received.
> 
> 
> · Certified copy of detailed employer references from Company X. The employer reference needs to be on the company letterhead and include:
> 
> · The job title
> · A detailed job description
> · Specific dates of employment
> · Clearly state whether employment was full-time or part-time
> · Demonstrated levels of competence with any computer languages, the various types of hardware and software used and the extent of involvement with any major projects.
> 
> Please Note: ACS is unable to accept letters of appointment, self statutory declarations or contracts as employment references.
> 
> 
> I submitted a stat dec for this particular job(my current job) so i cannot get references. I thought this was what a stat dec was for? What a nightmare and hear was me waiting on a positive response! Everything they have listed in the above I put on the stat dec!
> 
> "ACS is unable to accept letters of appointment, self statutory declarations or contracts as employment references"
> 
> Any ideas?


Did you try calling the ACS for clarification?

In the stat dec did you mention why you are not able to get a reference letter?

The other option is to create a email thread asking your HR for a detailed reference letter and if you get a refusal attach this as part of your documentation.

The third option is to get a stat dec about your job profile from a colleague in the same company.(check with ACS about this in my case they accepted this but I had provided them with a refusal email from my HR to back my case)


----------



## DingDangDoo

vappador,

could i PM you my stat dec to have a look and see what you think?


----------



## vappador

DingDangDoo said:


> vappador,
> 
> could i PM you my stat dec to have a look and see what you think?


sure this is my email id: .......................


----------



## varunsal

*??*

ACS guys ae going slow again?

My friend filed on 1st Jan (docs rec - 9 Jan).......bt nothing till now......:juggle:

I told her that she will get max within 20-25 days seeing the ACS speed in past 4-5 months.....bt they are going slow again or what....

Anybody has experience with CO (ACS assessor) with V B as initials.....

Thanks 

PS - The above posts are stressing, 
Did you send *only* self declaration, and not the declaration by a reference along with it?
My friend has sent both, is there a possibility of same reply, that too after so much waiting...all required and supporting docs were sent......


----------



## chsridevi

Hi all, Here are my ACS applicaiton details

Filed on :28th Dec, 2011
Docs received/ Allocated : 3 Jan, 2012
Request for extra docs: 6 Jan, 2012
Documents received /In process: 16th Jan,2012
ACS Completion : Awaiting

Did any one who are in process state after Jan 16th got ther ACS done?


----------



## Hyd2Aus

Hi Varulsal and Sridevi,
Yes, I had my ACS application was in stage 2 during Jan 16th time period and got positive result on Feb 1st. So, I don't think they are gone to slow pace again as I got the result in 15 working days from the docs received date.

Regards,
Sri


----------



## JimJams

*ACS skills assessment processing time*

Hi everyone

Anyone know what the current processing times are for ACS skills assessment? I know around October/November time people were getting it back within a month, heard one story of 18 days!!!

Normally it is about 2 months right...?

thanks


----------



## jagadeesha

Max 12 weeks :ranger: and min 7days :clap2: check this thread...
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...8-acs-how-long-does-stage-usually-take-3.html


----------



## melbourne

Yes, I got it in 18 days in November, 2011.


----------



## masters

Got positive assessment from ACS today. My timelines are as under:

Filed on : 10 Jan, 2012
Docs received/ Allocated : 16 Jan, 2012
Documents received /In process: 16th Jan,2012
ACS Completion : 09 Feb, 2012

Thanks everone for their valuable posts.


----------



## varunsal

masters said:


> Got positive assessment from ACS today. My timelines are as under:
> 
> Filed on : 10 Jan, 2012
> Docs received/ Allocated : 16 Jan, 2012
> Documents received /In process: 16th Jan,2012
> ACS Completion : 09 Feb, 2012
> 
> Thanks everone for their valuable posts.


Congrats, all the best for rest of the process, it was quick


----------



## chsridevi

masters said:


> Got positive assessment from ACS today. My timelines are as under:
> 
> Filed on : 10 Jan, 2012
> Docs received/ Allocated : 16 Jan, 2012
> Documents received /In process: 16th Jan,2012
> ACS Completion : 09 Feb, 2012
> 
> Thanks everone for their valuable posts.


Hi Masters, Can you give your ANZCODE, years of experience too for info. Also who is your CO? Thanks!!


----------



## JimJams

May thanks for the replies, jagadeesha don't know why I didn't see that before! And melbourne, thanks, I knew someone had got it mighty fast and looks like a bunch of other people have too.

Applying for ACS next week, hoping to get it back quick and get in my full app before they change the rules again (so by June!!!).

thanks again


----------



## masters

chsridevi said:


> Hi Masters, Can you give your ANZCODE, years of experience too for info. Also who is your CO? Thanks!!


ANZCODE: 261313
Years of Exp - 5
CO - ........................


----------



## chsridevi

masters said:


> ANZCODE: 261313
> Years of Exp - 5
> CO - ................


Ohh Thanks for the information. I applied for 251313 with 8 years of experience and still waiting for the result. Congratulations to you and all the best for the next!!


----------



## melbourne

JimJams said:


> May thanks for the replies, jagadeesha don't know why I didn't see that before! And melbourne, thanks, I knew someone had got it mighty fast and looks like a bunch of other people have too.
> 
> Applying for ACS next week, hoping to get it back quick and get in my full app before they change the rules again (so by June!!!).
> 
> thanks again


All the best to all of us


----------



## amolpa

melbourne said:


> All the best to all of us


All, 

To update on ACS skill assessment time- I have got ACS assessment done for code 261314 (Software Tester) in just 25 days and result is positive. I have done it myself with the help of this forum. So thanks to all experts and helpful guys here.

To add on to this - Bachelor of Electronics/Electronics & Telecom Enngg from India is ICT equivalant degree.

please let me know if anyone need any help/information on ACS skill Assessment.

Next is IELTS!!!!

Thanks,
Amol


----------



## amolpa

masters said:


> ANZCODE: 261313
> Years of Exp - 5
> ..................../quote]
> 
> Hey,
> 
> Congrats..same case with me...I have applied on 17th Jan and got positive result on 9th Feb.
> 
> Mine CO was also .........................and seems she is very quick...appreciate!!
> 
> 
> My code is 261314 ( software Tester)
> Exp - 8 years
> Degree- B.E.(electronics)
> 
> No RPL was required for skill assesement.
> Good luck to all.


----------



## saydur

JimJams said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Anyone know what the current processing times are for ACS skills assessment? I know around October/November time people were getting it back within a month, heard one story of 18 days!!!
> 
> Normally it is about 2 months right...?
> 
> thanks



my wife got it in 8 days....


----------



## JimJams

saydur said:


> my wife got it in 8 days....


Wowsers! Let's hope for good new for all of us then.

One more question. Does anyone know if I need IELTS results before I apply for the visa, or if I can submit them later on? I need to do the test to gain some extra points.

Good luck with your applications everyone.


----------



## RIA KAUR

hi
yes u need to have ur ielts done before u lodge ur application, coz there have been so many cases that they might consider or not after ur lodge it, its better to hve it done before lodgement to b on safer side, so go now n do it ASAP n then u can lodge it without any worries
all the best


----------



## savyasree

Hello Everyone,

I am new to this forum and please help me out on ACS skills assessment. I am planning to apply next week and stuck with many blogs, articles.

I am software engineer and have 5+ years exp in reputed companies. I have worked in 2 companies for last 5 Yrs. 

what is reference letters all about? do we need to submit payslips, bank statements, IT returns? In ACS website see only reference letters, no where mentioned about IT returns, bank statements, Payslips as posted by members in here.

please help me out with ACS checklist as i am not approaching any agents. please mail me checklist if cannot be posted here 

Thanks in Advance for help!


----------



## savyasree

*Congrats*



masters said:


> Got positive assessment from ACS today. My timelines are as under:
> 
> Filed on : 10 Jan, 2012
> Docs received/ Allocated : 16 Jan, 2012
> Documents received /In process: 16th Jan,2012
> ACS Completion : 09 Feb, 2012
> 
> Thanks everone for their valuable posts.


Can you share ACS checklist please! and do you have format for reference letters. what should be include and what should be excluded. Thanks


----------



## savyasree

Hello All,

Please can anyone help me out with ACS checklist. I am applying myself no agents!
-also any format available for employer reference letters
-when sent online copies that has to be certified?
-certified or notary? what is the difference and do all docs need to notorised or certified?

please help me out as will be applying next week.

Thanks!


----------



## saydur

savyasree said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Please can anyone help me out with ACS checklist. I am applying myself no agents!
> -also any format available for employer reference letters
> -when sent online copies that has to be certified?
> -certified or notary? what is the difference and do all docs need to notorised or certified?
> 
> please help me out as will be applying next week.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi savyasree,

I also applied without any agent.
you will get the checklist from acs.org.au/index.cfm?action=show&conID=skillassessment (Applicant Checklist - Skills Assessment)
...(unfortunately I am not yet permitted to attach any doc.)

I did notarize the photocopy of all my documents......then scanned and uploaded the notarized copy and sent the hard copies through DHL.


wish u all the best.


----------



## saydur

also check this acs.org.au/index.cfm?action=show&conID=skillassessment --- ("Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants" -- section 3.1 CERTIFIED DOCUMENTS) -- on the ACS website.


----------



## coolsnake

savyasree said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum and please help me out on ACS skills assessment. I am planning to apply next week and stuck with many blogs, articles.
> 
> I am software engineer and have 5+ years exp in reputed companies. I have worked in 2 companies for last 5 Yrs.
> 
> what is reference letters all about? do we need to submit payslips, bank statements, IT returns? In ACS website see only reference letters, no where mentioned about IT returns, bank statements, Payslips as posted by members in here.
> 
> please help me out with ACS checklist as i am not approaching any agents. please mail me checklist if cannot be posted here
> 
> Thanks in Advance for help!


Hello,
Here is the check list of docs which you would have to submit for ACS assessment:

Copy of the Application Form - Signed & Dated by the applicant
Copy of the Email Confirmation
Copy of Birth Certificate or Passport
Copy of Degree Mark Sheets
Copy of Degree Certificate
Copy of the Offer Letter(s)
Copy of the Confirmation Letter(s)
Resume
Reference Letter detailing your roles and responsibilities from a supervisor on a company letter head.

If you cannot get the reference letter from your company then the below will suffice:

Self attested Statutory Declaration
Copy of the company ID Card
Supervisor/colleague's Statutory Declaration
Copy of his/her ID Card or Business Card
Last 6 months payslips
Promotion Letter(s) and/or Appointment Letter(s)
Bank Statement

Basically, anything which proves your employment will help.

Good luck!!


----------



## JimJams

RIA KAUR said:


> hi
> yes u need to have ur ielts done before u lodge ur application, coz there have been so many cases that they might consider or not after ur lodge it, its better to hve it done before lodgement to b on safer side, so go now n do it ASAP n then u can lodge it without any worries
> all the best


Thanks Ria, I assumed as much. I am sending off ACS this week, and will book in an IELTS asap. I haven't studied for this but am native English speaking and generally have very good english skills. Looking through the samples on their site I hopefully will have no problems! Again, thanks for the clarification, very helpful.


----------



## savyasree

saydur said:


> Hi savyasree,
> 
> I also applied without any agent.
> you will get the checklist from acs.org.au/index.cfm?action=show&conID=skillassessment (Applicant Checklist - Skills Assessment)
> ...(unfortunately I am not yet permitted to attach any doc.)
> 
> I did notarize the photocopy of all my documents......then scanned and uploaded the notarized copy and sent the hard copies through DHL.
> 
> 
> wish u all the best.



Thank you so much saydur for quick response. appreciate it.
please mail me ..................the doc u want to attach.


Do you also have format for reference letters?


----------



## savyasree

coolsnake said:


> Hello,
> Here is the check list of docs which you would have to submit for ACS assessment:
> 
> Copy of the Application Form - Signed & Dated by the applicant
> Copy of the Email Confirmation
> Copy of Birth Certificate or Passport
> Copy of Degree Mark Sheets
> Copy of Degree Certificate
> Copy of the Offer Letter(s)
> Copy of the Confirmation Letter(s)
> Resume
> Reference Letter detailing your roles and responsibilities from a supervisor on a company letter head.
> 
> If you cannot get the reference letter from your company then the below will suffice:
> 
> Self attested Statutory Declaration
> Copy of the company ID Card
> Supervisor/colleague's Statutory Declaration
> Copy of his/her ID Card or Business Card
> Last 6 months payslips
> Promotion Letter(s) and/or Appointment Letter(s)
> Bank Statement
> 
> Basically, anything which proves your employment will help.
> 
> Good luck!!



Thank you so much for your time and information,
here i get confused with reference letters! if company doesnt give them, typically you mean to say any team mate or manager should endorse us in a white paper, make a notary and get in signed by it and then send to ACS. Am i right? please correct me if am wrong!.

please send me mail to ........................... if anything cannot be shared in public post. i am looking for reference letter format? do you have them, if so can you be able to send me with all your personal details removed!

Please freinds anyone have reference letters format post to ......................


----------



## saydur

savyasree said:


> Thank you so much saydur for quick response. appreciate it.
> please mail me ..................the doc u want to attach.
> 
> 
> Do you also have format for reference letters?



please give me ur mail address...


----------



## coolsnake

savyasree said:


> Thank you so much for your time and information,
> here i get confused with reference letters! if company doesnt give them, typically you mean to say any team mate or manager should endorse us in a white paper, make a notary and get in signed by it and then send to ACS. Am i right? please correct me if am wrong!.
> 
> please send me mail to ........................... if anything cannot be shared in public post. i am looking for reference letter format? do you have them, if so can you be able to send me with all your personal details removed!
> 
> Please freinds anyone have reference letters format post to ......................


You are welcome... 

Yes, if you cannot get a reference letter from your superior you can prepare a statutory declaration, get it signed by your colleague/supervisor and also certified by a notary. That should be sufficient. Make sure you submit his/her company ID or Business card as a proof. Also, submit a stat dec from your side with the reason for not submitting a reference letter and submit as many official documents as you can to prove your employment.

Reference letter needs to basically have info suggesting that you are a full time employee of the company along with your start date in the company. Make sure it also contains your roles and responsibilities you have performed/performing at the firm. 

Any questions, give us a shout here. Someone will definitely answer your queries.

All the best!!


----------



## savyasree

coolsnake said:


> You are welcome...
> 
> Yes, if you cannot get a reference letter from your superior you can prepare a statutory declaration, get it signed by your colleague/supervisor and also certified by a notary. That should be sufficient. Make sure you submit his/her company ID or Business card as a proof. Also, submit a stat dec from your side with the reason for not submitting a reference letter and submit as many official documents as you can to prove your employment.
> 
> Reference letter needs to basically have info suggesting that you are a full time employee of the company along with your start date in the company. Make sure it also contains your roles and responsibilities you have performed/performing at the firm.
> 
> Any questions, give us a shout here. Someone will definitely answer your queries.
> 
> All the best!!



THanks coolsnake
i have seen in ACS website i think....self declarations not accepted...so stat dec is not self declared? so u are telling two stat dec. one from my manager or colleague and other one is self stat dec for reason for submitting stat dec...right?


----------



## pkrajanand

vappador said:


> Did you try calling the ACS for clarification?
> 
> In the stat dec did you mention why you are not able to get a reference letter?
> 
> The other option is to create a email thread asking your HR for a detailed reference letter and if you get a refusal attach this as part of your documentation.
> 
> The third option is to get a stat dec about your job profile from a colleague in the same company.(check with ACS about this in my case they accepted this but I had provided them with a refusal email from my HR to back my case)


Hi,

Just wanted to know whether these refusal emails were plain print-outs or , again got notary-signed when submitted?

Regards
Raj


----------



## coolsnake

savyasree said:


> THanks coolsnake
> i have seen in ACS website i think....self declarations not accepted...so stat dec is not self declared? so u are telling two stat dec. one from my manager or colleague and other one is self stat dec for reason for submitting stat dec...right?


I am not sure where you read about non-acceptance of a self Stat Dec coz I have read on this forum that a lot of people submitted a self Stat Dec & a colleague/superior's stat dec. They do say that the assessor is under no obligation to accept a Stat Dec and you submit this at your own risk. So its up to you to decide which option you want to choose. A reference letter on a company letter head is the safest bet but if you cant provide it then Stat Dec is your only option.

I submitted two stat decs (Self & colleague's) and colour copies of all the documents I mentioned in my earlier post to ACS. They accepted it and I got the assessment result in about a month's time.

Good Luck!!


----------



## savyasree

all documents in your earlier posts? i was looking can u share that link....please


----------



## savyasree

all documents in your earlier posts? i was looking can u share that link....please


----------



## RIA KAUR

JimJams said:


> Thanks Ria, I assumed as much. I am sending off ACS this week, and will book in an IELTS asap. I haven't studied for this but am native English speaking and generally have very good english skills. Looking through the samples on their site I hopefully will have no problems! Again, thanks for the clarification, very helpful.


cheers friend
well if u r a native speaker then most probably u will have no probs, but better practice book 7 or 8 of all the 4 modules and the sample writing tasks so that u r aware of the whole structure n u will come up with ur required band score
cheers and best wishes!


----------



## forlorn79

JimJams said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Anyone know what the current processing times are for ACS skills assessment? I know around October/November time people were getting it back within a month, heard one story of 18 days!!!
> 
> Normally it is about 2 months right...?
> 
> thanks


Mine actually took 4 months! Actually it took roughly about 10 weeks to get someone assigned to it only for the person to sebd me an email asking for a letter from the employer stating my roles and responsibility so i got a senior to write that for me and it took about 2 weeks before it was finally approved.


----------



## coolsnake

savyasree said:


> all documents in your earlier posts? i was looking can u share that link....please


I am talking about the following post in this same thread:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/713846-post1269.html

You can also submit any certificates which you have been awarded.


----------



## savyasree

coolsnake said:


> I am talking about the following post in this same thread:
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/713846-post1269.html
> 
> You can also submit any certificates which you have been awarded.




Coolsnake...please clarify this.....all academic transcripts and employer letters have to be notarized? notarized mean on stamp paper right so all docs whatever we are sending should be on stamp paper!?

gazetted officer stamp sufficient? please bear with my doubts! ......sure people mite think me crazy for my questions. 

please can anyone share checklist to


----------



## coolsnake

savyasree said:


> Coolsnake...please clarify this.....all academic transcripts and employer letters have to be notarized? notarized mean on stamp paper right so all docs whatever we are sending should be on stamp paper!?
> 
> gazetted officer stamp sufficient? please bear with my doubts! ......sure people mite think me crazy for my questions.
> 
> please can anyone share checklist to


You can get your academic transcipts, degree certificates and other employment letters certified by a gazetted officer. That should be sufficient. Or if you can take a colour copy of the original that would also be sufficient without any need for certifying it.

Sorry, what other check list do you want us to mail you? I have already given all the docs which you need to submit. Please clarify.


----------



## savyasree

i have passport with 2 countries visa stamps on it, though it got expired. so do we need take a certified copy of that as well?? 

Also, what is best thing to do wait for ACS result and apply IELTS? or schedule before ACS result? we dont know how long ACS will take! any suggestions!


----------



## savyasree

what about colleague business card? even that has to be attested or made certified copies?


----------



## coolsnake

savyasree said:


> i have passport with 2 countries visa stamps on it, though it got expired. so do we need take a certified copy of that as well??
> 
> Also, what is best thing to do wait for ACS result and apply IELTS? or schedule before ACS result? we dont know how long ACS will take! any suggestions!


You can submit colour copies of your visas and you don't need them to be certified. That should work fine.

ACS on average takes about 3-4 weeks these days. Not sure how long you would need to prepare for IELTS. You would be the best person to judge the order.


----------



## coolsnake

savyasree said:


> what about colleague business card? even that has to be attested or made certified copies?


There is no need to certify an original Business card or any document in colour.


----------



## DingDangDoo

Hi Coolsnake,

I was requested for one extra document by ACS which they acknowledged on the 7th February.
Would you have any idea how long more it would take roughly?

Thanks


----------



## saydur

savyasree said:


> Thank you so much saydur for quick response. appreciate it.
> please mail me ..................the doc u want to attach.
> 
> 
> Do you also have format for reference letters?


hi savyasree,

Pls check the attachments, you will get idea about reference letter format here and also get the checklist.


----------



## coolsnake

DingDangDoo said:


> Hi Coolsnake,
> 
> I was requested for one extra document by ACS which they acknowledged on the 7th February.
> Would you have any idea how long more it would take roughly?
> 
> Thanks


Hello,
That's a difficult question to answer as it all depends on the CO but from my personal experience & what I have read on this forum so far, once your application reaches stage 4 it ideally takes about a week and a bit or two to get the assessment result. Your application must be in final stages so just give it a week and if all the required docs are met, you should hopefully see the email with the result very soon. 

All the very best!!


----------



## chsridevi

coolsnake said:


> Hello,
> That's a difficult question to answer as it all depends on the CO but from my personal experience & what I have read on this forum so far, once your application reaches stage 4 it ideally takes about a week and a bit or two to get the assessment result. Your application must be in final stages so just give it a week and if all the required docs are met, you should hopefully see the email with the result very soon.
> 
> All the very best!!


My application is in the 4th stage for the past 4 weeks wondering whats going on there.


----------



## coolsnake

chsridevi said:


> My application is in the 4th stage for the past 4 weeks wondering whats going on there.


Did you go through the RPL route? If yes, then I am not sure of the time frame for that. I have read that they take more time for RPL applications.

Sorry, couldn't be of much help here.  Probably, someone who has undergone the RPL route can comment on this.


----------



## chsridevi

coolsnake said:


> Did you go through the RPL route? If yes, then I am not sure of the time frame for that. I have read that they take more time for RPL applications.
> 
> Sorry, couldn't be of much help here.  Probably, someone who has undergone the RPL route can comment on this.


Finally got my ACS result today. though it took long time . But the sad thing is that I lost 2y 4m of experience in assessment as I could not provide enough document evidence as the company I worked is closed now and I could not catch any of my past colleagues ( as they also can not provide a proof of their work in the company as we dont have business cards) and I just produced a self statutory declaration. 

So lessons learnt from my side,

1. Reference letter "must" be in the format ACS as requested with roles and responsibilities.

2. Self Statutory declarations if you mention the contact number of HR and details will not be valid. You should have a declaration from your Senior and colleague along with their business card.

Still happy as I have 5 years of exp in hand and preparing to go ahead.

Thanks a lot to the Forum!!


----------



## World2009

chsridevi said:


> Finally got my ACS result today. though it took long time . But the sad thing is that I lost 2y 4m of experience in assessment as I could not provide enough document evidence as the company I worked is closed now and I could not catch any of my past colleagues ( as they also can not provide a proof of their work in the company as we dont have business cards) and I just produced a self statutory declaration.
> 
> So lessons learnt from my side,
> 
> 1. Reference letter "must" be in the format ACS as requested with roles and responsibilities.
> 
> 2. Self Statutory declarations if you mention the contact number of HR and details will not be valid. You should have a declaration from your Senior and colleague along with their business card.
> 
> Still happy as I have 5 years of exp in hand and preparing to go ahead.
> 
> Thanks a lot to the Forum!!


Hey congrats!!

I was wondering if u submitted all you reference letters on a letter head or on a stamp paper. 
As i have got the reference letters signed by my supervisors with their business card but it is on a A4 sheet. As we are not authorised to use the company letter head and managers are reluctant to sign on a stamp paper.

As supporting documents i have offer letter, hike letter, payslips and a brief letter given by the HR of my tenure, designation and location.

Please let me know if it is mandatory to get the reference on a company letter head or on a stamp paper


----------



## pranar1

chsridevi said:


> Finally got my ACS result today. though it took long time . But the sad thing is that I lost 2y 4m of experience in assessment as I could not provide enough document evidence as the company I worked is closed now and I could not catch any of my past colleagues ( as they also can not provide a proof of their work in the company as we dont have business cards) and I just produced a self statutory declaration.
> 
> So lessons learnt from my side,
> 
> 1. Reference letter "must" be in the format ACS as requested with roles and responsibilities.
> 
> 2. Self Statutory declarations if you mention the contact number of HR and details will not be valid. You should have a declaration from your Senior and colleague along with their business card.
> 
> Still happy as I have 5 years of exp in hand and preparing to go ahead.
> 
> Thanks a lot to the Forum!!


Hi Sridevi,

Congrats and all the best for the next step! 
Can you please let me know what code have you applied for? Even mine is in 'with assessor' status for the past 4 weeks. Applied on 31st Dec. Docs received on 16th Jan. I have applied for ICT Bus. Analyst (261111).

Regards
Prakash


----------



## chsridevi

World2009 said:


> Hey congrats!!
> 
> I was wondering if u submitted all you reference letters on a letter head or on a stamp paper.
> As i have got the reference letters signed by my supervisors with their business card but it is on a A4 sheet. As we are not authorised to use the company letter head and managers are reluctant to sign on a stamp paper.
> 
> As supporting documents i have offer letter, hike letter, payslips and a brief letter given by the HR of my tenure, designation and location.
> 
> Please let me know if it is mandatory to get the reference on a company letter head or on a stamp paper


Supporting documents are of no help!! at least in my case. You must have reference letter on letterhead along with roles and responsibilities or else you will be contacted to get the same.

Regarding reference letter on a plain/ stamp paper I am not sure. I had three of my reference letters on company letter head and they were assessed successfully . I also had one self statutory declaration on a stamp paper with all the supporting docs you mentioned because the company was closed now and have no colleagues to refer, they didn't consider that


----------



## chsridevi

pranar1 said:


> Hi Sridevi,
> 
> Congrats and all the best for the next step!
> Can you please let me know what code have you applied for? Even mine is in 'with assessor' status for the past 4 weeks. Applied on 31st Dec. Docs received on 16th Jan. I have applied for ICT Bus. Analyst (261111).
> 
> Regards
> Prakash


Hi Prakash,

I have applied for ICT Software Engineer (261313). I think it may take time if you have worked in more companies or submit any statutory declarations . I also had the same timelines as yours hope your assessment is on the way. All the best!!


----------



## Hyd2Aus

Yes Sridevi, I echo with you on it. For me also same thing happened with stat decl and supporting docs, they didn't consider any of it and provided the positive assessment without it.


----------



## coolsnake

chsridevi said:


> Finally got my ACS result today. though it took long time . But the sad thing is that I lost 2y 4m of experience in assessment as I could not provide enough document evidence as the company I worked is closed now and I could not catch any of my past colleagues ( as they also can not provide a proof of their work in the company as we dont have business cards) and I just produced a self statutory declaration.
> 
> So lessons learnt from my side,
> 
> 1. Reference letter "must" be in the format ACS as requested with roles and responsibilities.
> 
> 2. Self Statutory declarations if you mention the contact number of HR and details will not be valid. You should have a declaration from your Senior and colleague along with their business card.
> 
> Still happy as I have 5 years of exp in hand and preparing to go ahead.
> 
> Thanks a lot to the Forum!!


Cool. Glad to hear that you have got the assessment result. Congrats!! :clap2:

So you going for 175 now or planning to apply for SS?

Good luck!!


----------



## World2009

Hyd2Aus said:


> Yes Sridevi, I echo with you on it. For me also same thing happened with stat decl and supporting docs, they didn't consider any of it and provided the positive assessment without it.


you mean to say you did not provide any reference letters and still got the positive assessment???..


----------



## Hyd2Aus

World2009 said:


> you mean to say you did not provide any reference letters and still got the positive assessment???..


---------------------------------------

Nope, I provided reference letters for the ones available. for the closed down company, I couldn't provide ref letter so I sent them stat decl, offer letter, pay slips, and tax return docs. Still, they didn't consider that employment and provided the positive result without considering that particular exp.


----------



## World2009

Hyd2Aus said:


> ---------------------------------------
> 
> Nope, I provided reference letters for the ones available. for the closed down company, I couldn't provide ref letter so I sent them stat decl, offer letter, pay slips, and tax return docs. Still, they didn't consider that employment and provided the positive result without considering that particular exp.


Here i have a reference letters from my supervisors but this is on a plain A4 sheet as they are reluctant to sign on a stamp paper.
I have a brief letter from HR which they had given for a visa renewal which i am planning to use the same.
one more letter from the HR rather email which says that they can not give detailed roles and responsibility letters

Do i still have to get some thing on the stamp paper??? As i have tried my luck with my managers and they are reluctant as it gives a legal angle by signing on the stamp paper


----------



## chsridevi

coolsnake said:


> Cool. Glad to hear that you have got the assessment result. Congrats!! :clap2:
> 
> So you going for 175 now or planning to apply for SS?
> 
> Good luck!!


Thank you coolsnake!! Because I didnt get assessment for two of the 8 years experience I had I am in short of points so it all depends on my IELTS exam to go for 175/176


----------



## Hyd2Aus

World2009 said:


> Here i have a reference letters from my supervisors but this is on a plain A4 sheet as they are reluctant to sign on a stamp paper.
> I have a brief letter from HR which they had given for a visa renewal which i am planning to use the same.
> one more letter from the HR rather email which says that they can not give detailed roles and responsibility letters
> 
> Do i still have to get some thing on the stamp paper??? As i have tried my luck with my managers and they are reluctant as it gives a legal angle by signing on the stamp paper


----------------------------------------

Yes, I would think so to go for stamp paper. You can still keep all papers which can prove ur employment with that company. Sometimes, they may accept. mostly its case-to-case and there may not be any hard rule. Yes, even I had the reference letter from employer for the visa renewal purpose and I don't think they considered it. But HR email may be helpful in showing ur attempts to get the letter on company letter head and could be useful in considering that employment for assmt purpose.


----------



## Harjeet

Hi ,
Does statutory declaration needs to be on the stamp paper only. 
I am currently in United States and I don't think there is any concept of doing statutory declarations on stamp paper here.

Please advice.

Regards,
Harjeet.


----------



## nowhereKid

savyasree said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Please can anyone help me out with ACS checklist. I am applying myself no agents!
> -also any format available for employer reference letters
> -when sent online copies that has to be certified?
> -certified or notary? what is the difference and do all docs need to notorised or certified?
> 
> please help me out as will be applying next week.
> 
> Thanks!


Savyasree,
-For employer reference letters make sure you have the following information

Start Date
Information about whether you're full/part time
role and description of your activities/responsibilities
Title and contact information of your manager/boss
-Anything that is sent that is not an original has to be certified by a notary public (passport copy,Degrees,transcripts,employer reference letter if its a copy, etc)

Hope this helps, I'm sure someone can chime in if I missed something.
-nK


----------



## savyasree

"Anything that is sent that is not an original has to be certified by a notary public (passport copy,Degrees,transcripts,employer reference letter if its a copy, etc)"

This part confuse me time and again.......Notary public means....all copies to be notorised on stamp paper(all docs on stamp paper?) or he adds just signature and stamp to our copies on A4 paper typically......

thanks


----------



## nowhereKid

savyasree said:


> "Anything that is sent that is not an original has to be certified by a notary public (passport copy,Degrees,transcripts,employer reference letter if its a copy, etc)"
> 
> This part confuse me time and again.......Notary public means....all copies to be notorised on stamp paper(all docs on stamp paper?) or he adds just signature and stamp to our copies on A4 paper typically......
> 
> thanks


I had it done in the US and the process is basically that they attest that the document that they put their seal on is a true copy of the original. This is done on a copy of the original document.
I'm not sure how this could be done on stamp paper, in my understanding stamp paper is used to levy taxes on certain transactions and notarization is a separate process. How/why would you notarize your college degree/transcripts on a stamp paper?


----------



## namshi5

Hi Amol
I am going to apply for Software Tester, can you share what docs you had sent across pls?

Would also like to speak to you about this....is that ok?


----------



## saydur

savyasree said:


> "Anything that is sent that is not an original has to be certified by a notary public (passport copy,Degrees,transcripts,employer reference letter if its a copy, etc)"
> 
> This part confuse me time and again.......Notary public means....all copies to be notorised on stamp paper(all docs on stamp paper?) or he adds just signature and stamp to our copies on A4 paper typically......
> 
> thanks


No stamp paper.

Just make a photocopy of your document on normal A4 paper and get it attested (notarized) by a notary public. All u have to do is to take the copy to a notary public and he will do the rest......just ensure the following:

the notarized copy should clearly show following information on every page:
(a)The words “Certified True Copy of the Original” or something else with same meaning
(b)The original signature of the certifying person
(c)The name, date & provider or registration number or designation (eg: Police Officer) of the certifying person legibly printed with the signature.

check section 3.1 of "PASA Guideline for applicants" that I previously attached in this thread.

Hope it clears the confusion. Otherwise, I could share one of my doc with u that i sent to ACS, if u need. let me know.


----------



## tarun_81

*Guidance Needed*

Hi All,

I am planning to file my ACS skill assessment application for Software Engineer. It will be great if someone can answer my queries.

- Are transcripts required other than Marksheets/Certificate? If YES, Is it the photocopy or the original that needs to be sent to ACS office? 

- I have a work experience of 6 years in software development, including 1 year in US. My previous employer doesnt provide any work reference letter as standard practice. My experience letter only states my designation and the start and end date of my employment. How should i tackle this problem?

- Also, while asking for a work reference letter from my current employer, what should be the format of the letter?

- Do i need to submit Salary Slips or IT returns to the ACS as well?

Thanks 
Tarun


----------



## coolsnake

tarun_81 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to file my ACS skill assessment application for Software Engineer. It will be great if someone can answer my queries.
> 
> - Are transcripts required other than Marksheets/Certificate? If YES, Is it the photocopy or the original that needs to be sent to ACS office?
> 
> - I have a work experience of 6 years in software development, including 1 year in US. My previous employer doesnt provide any work reference letter as standard practice. My experience letter only states my designation and the start and end date of my employment. How should i tackle this problem?
> 
> - Also, while asking for a work reference letter from my current employer, what should be the format of the letter?
> 
> - Do i need to submit Salary Slips or IT returns to the ACS as well?
> 
> Thanks
> Tarun


Hi Tarun,

1) Degree certificate and mark sheets alone should suffice. You can either submit colour copies of them or attested copies of the same. If you are getting the docs attested, make sure you scan the docs before you post them.

2) Submit the experience letter of your ex company you have with your designation along with other docs you have from them on the company letter head and then submit a stat dec with your roles and responsibilities you performed for them.

3) Reference letter should contain all the roles and responsibilities you have performed in the company. Make sure its on the company's letter head.

4) If you cannot submit reference letter for any of the companies you have worked then you can submit pay slips, IT returns, offer letter, joining letter, confirmation letter, passport pages of visa stampings etc. Basically, anything on the company letter head which proves your employment will strengthen your case.

Good luck!!


----------



## savyasree

question on passport!

Do i need to take copies of entire passport including blank pages and visa stamps(total 30 Pages booklet). thought just first 2 and last page with visa stamp pages? please correct me?

thanks all


----------



## dreamaus

savyasree said:


> question on passport!
> 
> Do i need to take copies of entire passport including blank pages and visa stamps(total 30 Pages booklet). thought just first 2 and last page with visa stamp pages? please correct me?
> 
> thanks all


1. first and last page.
2. any visa pages (not necessary but no harm)
3. any pages of observation
4. ECR or non-ECR page

blank pages servers on purpose.


----------



## dreamaus

namshi5 said:


> Hi Amol
> I am going to apply for Software Tester, can you share what docs you had sent across pls?
> 
> Would also like to speak to you about this....is that ok?


Following are the list of docs i sent. HTH...

1. ACS assessment (ACS (Australian Computer Society) - Home Page)
Set of document needed
* Choose a job code from sol-1 or sol-2
* Any professional certifications
* Detailed experience letter for all companies worked in company letter head or prepare statutory declaration with that person's business card 
* All company offer letters
* All company relieveing letter
* Degree Certificate
* College transfer certificate
* Passport
* Consolidated mark sheet
* Resume of yours in prescribed format
* Any other documents you feel necessary
* Go through ACSSkillsAssessmentOccupationCodes_2011V4_tasksGSM_RGJuly2011.pdf and 
PASAGuidelinesforApplicants_July2011v2.0.pdf
* Copy of the Application Form signed by the applicant
* Copy of the Email Confirmation
* Payment of the application fee
* Get all the documents properly attested by any notary public and scan all of them in color and in PDF format
* Go to ACS (Australian Computer Society) - Home Page and apply. Upload all the document mentioned above
* Go to DHL courier and send all of them to Sydney address.
* Wait for few weeks and you will get a assessment positive letter


----------



## nitesh_aus

amolpa said:


> All,
> 
> To update on ACS skill assessment time- I have got ACS assessment done for code 261314 (Software Tester) in just 25 days and result is positive. I have done it myself with the help of this forum. So thanks to all experts and helpful guys here.
> 
> To add on to this - Bachelor of Electronics/Electronics & Telecom Enngg from India is ICT equivalant degree.
> 
> please let me know if anyone need any help/information on ACS skill Assessment.
> 
> Next is IELTS!!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Amol


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi Amol,

Could you please let me know the procedure for ACS Skills Assessment. I am into SAP.

Thanks.
Nitesh


----------



## nowhereKid

*ACS Approved*

delete


----------



## nowhereKid

*ACS Approved*

Hi everyone,
Would like to share that I got my ACS skill assessment approved for 261111 (ICT Business Analyst).
My timeline is:
Date Received	: 09-February-2012
Case Finalized (email sent) : 15th February 2012
That was quick, ACS has really stepped it up! Onto the next phase..
Cheers,
-nK


----------



## amolpa

dreamaus said:


> Following are the list of docs i sent. HTH...
> 
> 1. ACS assessment (ACS (Australian Computer Society) - Home Page)
> Set of document needed
> * Choose a job code from sol-1 or sol-2
> * Any professional certifications
> * Detailed experience letter for all companies worked in company letter head or prepare statutory declaration with that person's business card
> * All company offer letters
> * All company relieveing letter
> * Degree Certificate
> * College transfer certificate
> * Passport
> * Consolidated mark sheet
> * Resume of yours in prescribed format
> * Any other documents you feel necessary
> * Go through ACSSkillsAssessmentOccupationCodes_2011V4_tasksGSM_RGJuly2011.pdf and
> PASAGuidelinesforApplicants_July2011v2.0.pdf
> * Copy of the Application Form signed by the applicant
> * Copy of the Email Confirmation
> * Payment of the application fee
> * Get all the documents properly attested by any notary public and scan all of them in color and in PDF format
> * Go to ACS (Australian Computer Society) - Home Page and apply. Upload all the document mentioned above
> * Go to DHL courier and send all of them to Sydney address.
> * Wait for few weeks and you will get a assessment positive letter




Hi,

Above list is proper. Also, please check if you need RPL route or normal.If it RPL then you need to send 2 project reports.

Please pm me and i will send you my contact number and we can speak.

Thanks,
Amol


----------



## pranar1

chsridevi said:


> Hi Prakash,
> 
> I have applied for ICT Software Engineer (261313). I think it may take time if you have worked in more companies or submit any statutory declarations . I also had the same timelines as yours hope your assessment is on the way. All the best!!


Hi, 

I got my ACS +ve result on 16th. Was a relief. They didn't consider the stat declaration. This, I guess is the biggest hurdle which gotta cross! I guess u r right, Sridevi. Each case has it's timelines and more number of cos. u show, more time it takes. 
Thanks n wish y'all the very best in further steps. 

Regards
Prakash


----------



## pranar1

Hi, 

I got my ACS +ve result on 16th. Was a relief. They didn't consider the stat declaration. This, I guess is the biggest hurdle which gotta cross! I guess u r right, Sridevi. Each case has it's timelines and more number of cos. u show, more time it takes. 
Thanks n wish y'all the very best in further steps. 

Regards
Prakash



chsridevi said:


> Hi Prakash,
> 
> I have applied for ICT Software Engineer (261313). I think it may take time if you have worked in more companies or submit any statutory declarations . I also had the same timelines as yours hope your assessment is on the way. All the best!!


----------



## chsridevi

pranar1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my ACS +ve result on 16th. Was a relief. They didn't consider the stat declaration. This, I guess is the biggest hurdle which gotta cross! I guess u r right, Sridevi. Each case has it's timelines and more number of cos. u show, more time it takes.
> Thanks n wish y'all the very best in further steps.
> 
> Regards
> Prakash


Ohh, Congratulations and all the best for the next !!


----------



## kpriya

Hi All,

I am ready with all my documents to apply for ACS. I have a doubt. How do we create the PDF file for applying via online. Can I make all my experience docs related to the same company as a single PDF or create a separate PDF file like (Joining letter, Appraisal letter, Reliving letter and Employer certificate) ?

Your help will be appreciated.

Regards
Priya


----------



## chsridevi

kpriya said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am ready with all my documents to apply for ACS. I have a doubt. How do we create the PDF file for applying via online. Can I make all my experience docs related to the same company as a single PDF or create a separate PDF file like (Joining letter, Appraisal letter, Reliving letter and Employer certificate) ?
> 
> Your help will be appreciated.
> 
> Regards
> Priya


I created seperate pdf's following the naming conventions


----------



## sudhakar0204

Hi Forum Members

I have made an online application for ACS assessment under the RPL category on 13th Feb 2012. Sent the documents and received by the ACS on 20th Feb 2012. 

I am a non IT graduate working in IT field as Oracle ERP consultant for the past 6 years.

Status updated in the system as follows:

Given Name : my name
Date Received : 20 FEB 2012
EVENT Type : RPL
Status : Allocated

system shows that my application is in Stage2 ("A case officer has been allocated to manage your application and is in the process of reviewing your documentation in preparing your case to progress to the next assessment stage").

I have sent all the required documents including the job description letters from each of my companies clearly stating the duties and responsibilities and the same has been signed by the HR Department.

Could some one focus some light on the status and provide your ideas how the processing is happening for RPL Applications. 

Regards........


----------



## pranar1

kpriya said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am ready with all my documents to apply for ACS. I have a doubt. How do we create the PDF file for applying via online. Can I make all my experience docs related to the same company as a single PDF or create a separate PDF file like (Joining letter, Appraisal letter, Reliving letter and Employer certificate) ?
> 
> Your help will be appreciated.
> 
> Regards
> Priya


Hi Priya,

You need to send it as separate PDFs. You can however, combine all docs pertaining to a single qualification together. Eg: if you have a degree with 3 marksheets for 3 years, you can put them in a single PDF. But suggest you keep the degree certificate separate.

All the best. 

Regards
Prakash


----------



## sudhakar0204

Hi 

Today my ACS assessment status changed to "With Assessor" the 4th stage of the process...

How long it may take to come to a conclusion? BTW i have applied as a RPL applicant.

Regards


----------



## Hyd2Aus

sudhakar0204 said:


> Hi
> 
> Today my ACS assessment status changed to "With Assessor" the 4th stage of the process...
> 
> How long it may take to come to a conclusion? BTW i have applied as a RPL applicant.
> 
> Regards


------------------

Not sure about RPL, but have heard on the forum and with my own exp, it shouldn't be more than a week or two before u hear the final result from them, hopefully in this month only.


----------



## Alwani89

Dear Do you mind to share some of your info, how you did this I am in IT and really need somebody help to fill the form.

If you can share I really appreicate.


amolpa said:


> All,
> 
> To update on ACS skill assessment time- I have got ACS assessment done for code 261314 (Software Tester) in just 25 days and result is positive. I have done it myself with the help of this forum. So thanks to all experts and helpful guys here.
> 
> To add on to this - Bachelor of Electronics/Electronics & Telecom Enngg from India is ICT equivalant degree.
> 
> please let me know if anyone need any help/information on ACS skill Assessment.
> 
> Next is IELTS!!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Amol


----------



## Alwani89

Thanks dear,
can you share over the email at akberalwani at gamil. I really appreicate if you can share how experience letter look like and other stuff.


saydur said:


> Hi savyasree,
> 
> I also applied without any agent.
> you will get the checklist from acs.org.au/index.cfm?action=show&conID=skillassessment (Applicant Checklist - Skills Assessment)
> ...(unfortunately I am not yet permitted to attach any doc.)
> 
> I did notarize the photocopy of all my documents......then scanned and uploaded the notarized copy and sent the hard copies through DHL.
> 
> 
> wish u all the best.


----------



## Alwani89

Please explain how we can do passport Notrized, who will do this, or copy of passport is enough with company Stamp and Signature from HR dept. Though This is really confusing. 

Confirm what exactly we do with passport



dreamaus said:


> 1. first and last page.
> 2. any visa pages (not necessary but no harm)
> 3. any pages of observation
> 4. ECR or non-ECR page
> 
> blank pages servers on purpose.


----------



## vvprashanth

amolpa said:


> All,
> 
> To update on ACS skill assessment time- I have got ACS assessment done for code 261314 (Software Tester) in just 25 days and result is positive. I have done it myself with the help of this forum. So thanks to all experts and helpful guys here.
> 
> To add on to this - Bachelor of Electronics/Electronics & Telecom Enngg from India is ICT equivalant degree.
> 
> please let me know if anyone need any help/information on ACS skill Assessment.
> 
> Next is IELTS!!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Amol



Hi Amol,

Congratulations on your Skills Assessment result. I am also applying for Skills for code 261313(Software Engineer). How did you get to know that Bachelor of Electronics/Electronics & Telecom Enngg from India is ICT equivalant degree? I did B.Tech with Electrical & Electronics Engineering(EEE). Is this one an ICT equivalent degree? Where can we get to know on this?

Thanks,
Prash


----------



## Alwani89

Ok. Just confirm have you done this individual documents as PDF or one PDF all documents, what classificaiton of PDF you have done like certificates one PDF, Educational docs another and job expreince in next. you can email me if you wnat at akberalwani at gmail.com


----------



## Alwani89

saydur said:


> Hi savyasree,
> 
> I also applied without any agent.
> you will get the checklist from acs.org.au/index.cfm?action=show&conID=skillassessment (Applicant Checklist - Skills Assessment)
> ...(unfortunately I am not yet permitted to attach any doc.)
> 
> I did notarize the photocopy of all my documents......then scanned and uploaded the notarized copy and sent the hard copies through DHL.
> 
> 
> wish u all the best.


How you attached the PDF, each documnet by document or as whole. Please explain


----------



## TibInfo

amolpa said:


> All,
> 
> To update on ACS skill assessment time- I have got ACS assessment done for code 261314 (Software Tester) in just 25 days and result is positive. I have done it myself with the help of this forum. So thanks to all experts and helpful guys here.
> 
> To add on to this - Bachelor of Electronics/Electronics & Telecom Enngg from India is ICT equivalant degree.
> 
> please let me know if anyone need any help/information on ACS skill Assessment.
> 
> Next is IELTS!!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Amol


Hi Amol,

I am also applying for ACS Skill Assessment as Software Tester. I have around 12 years of core Testing experience and would really appreciate if you can give me small pointers. Could you please send me email at tibinfo007 at g mail. Thanks...


----------



## sudhakar0204

Hi

Still my ACS status is showing as "With Assessor". Actually it came to this status on 22nd Feb and is still in the assessment phase. Does any one have any idea if it is the case with RPL applications?

Usually many forum members posted that they got the assessment result pretty fast once after the case moved to 4th stage i.e. "With Assessor" stage.

I dont know how long does the assessor takes to finalise the case....


----------



## SandyBR

Even my status is 'With Assessor' from 20th Feb 2012. Hope we will receive the result soon...By the way mine is Non-RPL Application...

All the Best


----------



## msvayani

My current application status with the ACS is updated in my signature. I have applied for "Developer Programmer"


----------



## sudhakar0204

Hello, 

Does any one applied for ACS on or after 13th Feb, got the assessment result by now?

Regards


----------



## des4aus

Hello guys,

It's another newbie here!!!

My document recieved date is 15th feb....since 20th feb status is "With assessor".....my assessor is Jennifer Lewis.

Anyone else also being assessed by JL.

Regards


----------



## indian01

ramoz said:


> Today, I have opened the ACS Application status, it says *Case finalized*.
> 
> Fingers crossed for the result what it could be. Because usually it would take 2 working days. After an hour I have opened my mail and I saw, the PDF from ACS... it says Suitable for Software Engineer for 6.3 Years Exp.. :clap2:
> 
> It took exactly 28 days from the date of documents received... (*15 Working days* though there is one week holidays) for completion of my assessment. ACS is fast now a days
> 
> Documents Sent: Dec 9th 2011
> Documents Received: Dec 12th 2011
> With Assessor: Dec 12th 2011
> Case Finalized: Jan 9th 2011
> 
> Thanks
> Ram


hello Ramoz,

Congrats on fast processing of your application.

Have you applied yourself or through some agent. Please share.

Can you please advise me what I should apply as S/W Eng or Developer Programmer category. I m Bachelors in Electrical Engg (IIT Roorkee - 4 yrs)
15 years of Java dev exp, Sr Architect and Lead Exp.

And also I m confused about 175 and 176 visa. I knwo one is state level and the other is general skilled visa. But who decides that, not sure? Kindly help me.

Much thanks.


----------



## spin123

Hi Guys,

Got my ACS positive assessment today..... . Btw this is the second time i applied. During the earlier occasion i did not have sufficient work experience. 

Documents Sent: Feb 4th 2012
Documents Received: Feb 7th 2012
With Assessor: Feb 8th 2012
Case Finalized: Mar 5th 2012


----------



## des4aus

Hi Guys,

My status changed today from "with assessor" to "in progress", it's still at stage 4. I don't know if this is something to worry about or to cheer. Please share your experience.

/acs.org.au/index.cfm
Given Name 
Date Received 15-February-2012 
Event Type Skills 
Status In Progress 

/acs.org.au/memapp/index.asp
Given Name 
Date Received 15-February-2012 
Event Type Skills 
Status Allocated 
Managed By Jennifer Lewis 
Grade Applicant 

Regards


----------



## melbourne

spin123 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got my ACS positive assessment today..... . Btw this is the second time i applied. During the earlier occasion i did not have sufficient work experience.
> 
> Documents Sent: Feb 4th 2012
> Documents Received: Feb 7th 2012
> With Assessor: Feb 8th 2012
> Case Finalized: Mar 5th 2012


Congrats! 
Go for DIAC now.

-Melbourne


----------



## TibInfo

Hi Amol, Can you please send me your contact number at tibinfo007 at g mail. I would like to talk to you to get some help for ACS Skill Assessment. Thanks in advance...


----------



## br34k

Anyone else have/had their applications managed by Vannessa Baldock?

I am getting quite concerned because I see with many people the status changed to With Assessor the day after ACS received the documents and mine is still sitting at "Allocated"

Online Application Feb 27th 2012
Status Allocated Feb 27th 2012
Documents Sent: Feb 27th 2012
Documents Received: Mar 5th 2012

/memapp/
Date Received	05-March-2012
Event Type	Skills
Status	In Progress
Managed By	Vannessa Baldock
Grade	Applicant

/skillsapp/
Date Received	05-March-2012
Event Type	Skills
Status	Allocated


----------



## msvayani

br34k said:


> Anyone else have/had their applications managed by Vannessa Baldock?
> 
> I am getting quite concerned because I see with many people the status changed to With Assessor the day after ACS received the documents and mine is still sitting at "Allocated"
> 
> Online Application Feb 27th 2012
> Status Allocated Feb 27th 2012
> Documents Sent: Feb 27th 2012
> Documents Received: Mar 5th 2012
> 
> /memapp/
> Date Received	05-March-2012
> Event Type	Skills
> Status	In Progress
> Managed By	Vannessa Baldock
> Grade	Applicant
> 
> /skillsapp/
> Date Received	05-March-2012
> Event Type	Skills
> Status	Allocated


Yes, my ACS application is with Vannessa Baldock and I am currently on Stage 2.


----------



## br34k

I see they have received your docs on the 29th of Feb already so guess I am going to wait a long time since you are still only on stage 2 as well


----------



## msvayani

br34k said:


> I see they have received your docs on the 29th of Feb already so guess I am going to wait a long time since you are still only on stage 2 as well


My friend has also applied on the same day as me and his status was changed to stage 4 yesterday. Although, his CO was NOT Vannessa.


----------



## Germ1

How do you find who's managing your application?
I made my online application on Feb 22nd, my documents were received the 27th and my current status is "Allocated" in Stage 2.


----------



## msvayani

Germ1 said:


> How do you find who's managing your application?
> I made my online application on Feb 22nd, my documents were received the 27th and my current status is "Allocated" in Stage 2.


Go there acs.org.au/memapp/index.asp

and enter your application number and password


----------



## Germ1

Thanks msvayani!

We have the same manager, I will let you know when my status is updated.


----------



## World2009

even i have the same manager

ACS online done on 29th feb
Documents received by ACS on 5th March
currently in stage 2
status says allocated


----------



## br34k

lol this is so weird. Anyone know if the "Managed By" changes once it moves to the next step (Being Assessed) or does it stay the same?



World2009 said:


> even i have the same manager
> 
> ACS online done on 29th feb
> Documents received by ACS on 5th March
> currently in stage 2
> status says allocated


----------



## indian01

br34k said:


> lol this is so weird. Anyone know if the "Managed By" changes once it moves to the next step (Being Assessed) or does it stay the same?


By any chance does nationality of the person is taken into account when processing the application?


----------



## Germ1

In my case, all the documents related to my education are in French so I had to give an official translation from a NAATI translator. Perhaps ACS managers need extra time to run additional checks.


----------



## br34k

Don't think so... Germ1 is from France, msvayani is from Pakistan and I'm from South Africa and we all have the same CO. lol



indian01 said:


> By any chance does nationality of the person is taken into account when processing the application?


----------



## br34k

Hey guys, please add your application details on here: BEupdate - Timeline Spreadsheet for Australian Visa Applications

sudhakar, could you please tell me, who your application is managed by?


----------



## World2009

I doubt if Vannessa Baldock is on leave... Otherwise there is no reason why we are all in stage 2 and applicants with other CO have progress to stage 4


----------



## Germ1

Will I receive a mail when my status is updated or do I have to check manually on the website?


----------



## br34k

Germ1 said:


> Will I receive a mail when my status is updated or do I have to check manually on the website?


Manually on the website


----------



## SandyBR

Received my ACS result today 

My Timelines:
Applied ACS: 27 Jan 2012
Requested for additional Documentation:30 Jan 2012
Provided Additional Documentation : 20 Feb 2012
Received Positive Result : 9 Mar 2012
Managed by: Vannessa

Good luck for everyone waiting for their Results


----------



## Harjeet

Hi All,
Is it compulsary to give IELTS. If a person has stayed in USA for more than 2 years, he is exempted from TOFEL. So if someone has worked in UK or USA for more than 2-3 years, does he still need to give IELTS.

Regards,
Harjeet.


----------



## msvayani

SandyBR said:


> Received my ACS result today
> 
> My Timelines:
> Applied ACS: 27 Jan 2012
> Requested for additional Documentation:30 Jan 2012
> Provided Additional Documentation : 20 Feb 2012
> Received Positive Result : 9 Mar 2012
> Managed by: Vannessa
> 
> Good luck for everyone waiting for their Results


Congrats! That's a sign of relief for us to know that Vannessa is back


----------



## ebyoct82

I have got the assessment in exactly 1 month. i had applied on Jan 28th and my documents reached there on Feb 8th. I received the assessment on Mar 8th.


----------



## br34k

WOOHOOO THERE IS HOPE AGAIN

GO VANNESSA YOU BEAUTY :clap2:



SandyBR said:


> Received my ACS result today
> 
> My Timelines:
> Applied ACS: 27 Jan 2012
> Requested for additional Documentation:30 Jan 2012
> Provided Additional Documentation : 20 Feb 2012
> Received Positive Result : 9 Mar 2012
> Managed by: Vannessa
> 
> Good luck for everyone waiting for their Results


----------



## des4aus

Congratulations Sandy!!!

Guys, I also got the ACS skills assessment done today. 

Documents Recieved Data: 15th of Feb 2012
Status(With Assessor): 20th of Feb 2012
Status(In Progress): 6th of Mar 2012
Received Positive Result : 9 Mar 2012
Managed by: Jennifer Lewis


Regards


----------



## zdeveloper

*ACS didn't mentioned my Group*



des4aus said:


> Congratulations Sandy!!!
> 
> Guys, I also got the ACS skills assessment done today.
> 
> Documents Recieved Data: 15th of Feb 2012
> Status(With Assessor): 20th of Feb 2012
> Status(In Progress): 6th of Mar 2012
> Received Positive Result : 9 Mar 2012
> Managed by: Jennifer Lewis
> 
> 
> Regards


Hi

Just want to ask a question regarding ACS Assessment...

I just got Positive (Suitable) result from ACS, but they didn't mentioned my PIM Group (like A or B or C) on the result letter (sent in PDF by E-mail)...

They just mentioned my Qualification as suitable and equivalent to AQF Masters degree, with Major in computing, along with my 5 years of work experience...

But nothing about any groups (A, B or C)...

So, just wondering, did ACS mentioned anything about any Group in your Result (letter)...

Thanks...


----------



## cutenice62

a quick answer required.
In which category SCM Engineer fall???


----------



## nowhereKid

Harjeet said:


> Hi All,
> Is it compulsary to give IELTS. If a person has stayed in USA for more than 2 years, he is exempted from TOFEL. So if someone has worked in UK or USA for more than 2-3 years, does he still need to give IELTS.
> 
> Regards,
> Harjeet.


No such rule unfortunately


----------



## SandyBR

Hi....

Even i got similar text in the pdf file....suitable and equivalent to AQF Masters degree, with Major in computing....nothing relatd to group A.B and C


----------



## cutenice62

cutenice62 said:


> a quick answer required.
> In which category SCM Engineer fall???


can anybody please help??????


----------



## karan_2891

*Skill evaluation processing*

Hi Friends, I am from India. I am working as an ERP Finance Functional Consultant with 7.5 years of work exp. My total experience has been in leading IT MNCs. However, my qualification is B Com(H)+M Com (Major: Finance).I will also be completing my part time MBA (major: Finance, IT) from a reputed B-School in India, but since results will be out by May, I don't think I can use that degree for availing education related points for skill migration, more so because I intend to file for PR before rules change in Jul. I need to understand:

1) Is it okay to have a non IT degree for the purpose of skill migration, provided entire experience is in IT companies and references can be obtained from current and previous companies?

2) Which authority shall verify my qualifications? Is it ACS or something else?

Any help in this matter would be highly valued,
Thanks.


----------



## saydur

karan_2891 said:


> 1) Is it okay to have a non IT degree for the purpose of skill migration, provided entire experience is in IT companies and references can be obtained from current and previous companies?
> 
> 2) Which authority shall verify my qualifications? Is it ACS or something else?
> 
> Any help in this matter would be highly valued,
> Thanks.


Yes, with a non IT degree you can go for skill migration under ICT job code.
You have to assess your skill by ACS, but have to go through RPL assessment. For details, please check the attachment.

There are people in this forum who have already gone through this (same as yours, with non IT degree), they could help you more on this with there experience.

Please search on this forum, you will definitely find similar cases as yours.


----------



## br34k

Does the group matter? lol. Congrats



zdeveloper said:


> I just got Positive (Suitable) result from ACS, but they didn't mentioned my PIM Group (like A or B or C) on the result letter (sent in PDF by E-mail)...


----------



## karan_2891

Thanks for the useful advice. I have a further Q. I have worked previously with 2 companies:

1) My first company has given me experience letter with start and end dates and title only. Now when I contacted them, they say that as per policy they can't provide an experience letter with detailed roles and responsibilities. My ex-bosses also have left the organization. Now if I write a letter to HR folks asking for an experience letter for immigration and they respond with a letter mentioning that as per policy they can't provide that, will that be a sufficient reason for me to provide a statutory / self-declaration for this job? Also, what should be the format for the same, could someone please share?
2) My boss in my current company is ready to give me a reference letter. Does it necessarily have to be on company letterhead or can he give me a statutory declaration also on stamp paper/normal paper but notarized? 

Thank you.

Regards,
Karan




saydur said:


> Yes, with a non IT degree you can go for skill migration under ICT job code.
> You have to assess your skill by ACS, but have to go through RPL assessment. For details, please check the attachment.
> 
> There are people in this forum who have already gone through this (same as yours, with non IT degree), they could help you more on this with there experience.
> 
> Please search on this forum, you will definitely find similar cases as yours.


----------



## World2009

Any status changes for cases handled by Vanessa????????????? Mine is stuck on stage 2 from 10 days!!!!!


----------



## br34k

Still stuck on stage 2 as well



World2009 said:


> Any status changes for cases handled by Vanessa????????????? Mine is stuck on stage 2 from 10 days!!!!!


----------



## oz2356

Hi all,
I got my assessment as Network Analyst from ACS in OCT 2011 with 7 years 8 months relevant experience. Actually after assessment i couldn’t able to apply for state sponsorship as this occupation planning level were reached for SA. I am planning to apply again once new state sponsorship SOL's out. My query is, I completed 8 years experience in Feb-2012 and i want to get the points for 8 years experience, for this did i have to get re assessed from ACS?


----------



## br34k

If we go according to the date documents were received, we should progress in this order:

Docs Received 27 Feb: Germ1
Docs Received 29 Feb: msvayani
Docs Received 5 Mar: World2009 & br34k

So Germ1 or msv, any update to your statuses yet?

Quite depressing since I have seen many people progress to stage 4 within 1 - 5 days of ACS receiving their documentation



World2009 said:


> Any status changes for cases handled by Vanessa????????????? Mine is stuck on stage 2 from 10 days!!!!!


----------



## piku

Hi All,
I received my ACS result today.
My ANZSCO code: 261313

My Timelines:
ACS Application Received: 20 Feb2012
With Assessor : 22 Feb 2012
Received Positive Result : 13 March 2012
Thanks everyone for sharing your experiences in this informative forum.


----------



## Germ1

My status hasn't changed.

I don't think you should be frustrated or worried at this stage.
It is possible that each CO has its own methods to manage their applications.
i.e. some are immediatly updating the status to "with assessor" before actually checking the documents while others check the documents and only after update to with assessor.

So just be patient, I am sure our applications will be assessed soon.


----------



## cutenice62

Please let me know what is the most suitable category for Software Configuration Mangement (SCM) - Release Management.

Please its an urgent request.

Thanks


----------



## msvayani

br34k said:


> If we go according to the date documents were received, we should progress in this order:
> 
> Docs Received 27 Feb: Germ1
> Docs Received 29 Feb: msvayani
> Docs Received 5 Mar: World2009 & br34k
> 
> So Germ1 or msv, any update to your statuses yet?
> 
> Quite depressing since I have seen many people progress to stage 4 within 1 - 5 days of ACS receiving their documentation


No update...  still stuck at stage 2


----------



## br34k

Ah the voice of reason 

Seems like most applications are being processed within 3 - 4 weeks, so I will wait until 27 March to hear if yours has been processed, then only will I start freaking out 



Germ1 said:


> My status hasn't changed.
> 
> I don't think you should be frustrated or worried at this stage.
> It is possible that each CO has its own methods to manage their applications.
> i.e. some are immediatly updating the status to "with assessor" before actually checking the documents while others check the documents and only after update to with assessor.
> 
> So just be patient, I am sure our applications will be assessed soon.


----------



## Germ1

cutenice62 said:


> Please let me know what is the most suitable category for Software Configuration Mangement (SCM) - Release Management.
> 
> Please its an urgent request.
> 
> Thanks


I am not sure what your job is. Are you also involved in testing? Have you looked at 263213 ICT Systems Test Engineer?
Maybe you should create a new subject to receive more answers.


----------



## neetean

SandyBR said:


> Received my ACS result today
> 
> My Timelines:
> Applied ACS: 27 Jan 2012
> Requested for additional Documentation:30 Jan 2012
> Provided Additional Documentation : 20 Feb 2012
> Received Positive Result : 9 Mar 2012
> Managed by: Vannessa
> 
> Good luck for everyone waiting for their Results



Hello Sandy BR.. Congrats for the +ve results.

I have got the letter from ACS today.Wanted info about the DAIC process.Could you please help.

General Info:

Clean and all documents will make your case move faster.

Docs received: 2-March-2012
Letter Received: 12-March-2012

Thanks
Nit


----------



## br34k

Hi Neetean, would you mind please sharing or private messaging me your ACS reference number? I would like to ask them why some applications are being processed before others submitted prior to them



neetean said:


> Hello Sandy BR.. Congrats for the +ve results.
> 
> I have got the letter from ACS today.Wanted info about the DAIC process.Could you please help.
> 
> General Info:
> 
> Clean and all documents will make your case move faster.
> 
> Docs received: 2-March-2012
> Letter Received: 12-March-2012
> 
> Thanks
> Nit


----------



## neetean

br34k said:


> Hi Neetean, would you mind please sharing or private messaging me your ACS reference number? I would like to ask them why some applications are being processed before others submitted prior to them


A friend of mine enquired the same and their reply was that it depends on the clarity of the documents submitted and the verification time involved.for e.g. if you employer takes time to reply ACS verification query it will delay your process.

Anyways it varies with each case and many other factors.


----------



## br34k

My documents are as clear as they come and my employer would reply immediately so I don't understand how that can be the case. Do you mind sharing who your "Managed By" was on your application?

Congrats tho, at least some people are having their applications assessed



neetean said:


> A friend of mine enquired the same and their reply was that it depends on the clarity of the documents submitted and the verification time involved.for e.g. if you employer takes time to reply ACS verification query it will delay your process.
> 
> Anyways it varies with each case and many other factors.


----------



## interfacemirror

br34k said:


> My documents are as clear as they come and my employer would reply immediately so I don't understand how that can be the case. Do you mind sharing who your "Managed By" was on your application?
> 
> Congrats tho, at least some people are having their applications assessed


Hi Br34k,

I would suggest you to not be so conscious about the timeline. Maybe they process some cases (for different reasons) earlier than the others but your case most probably will be entertained according to SLA time.

In my case, it took 3 months exactly and since past 5 months I am waiting for CO to be assigned. 

What I suggest is that to not engage your mind in waiting time. It will make you relaxed very much. I have gone through the same phase and I learned to wait for the time.


----------



## srivasu

Did you send color copies or B/W copies of the original documents to ACS ?


----------



## br34k

Black and white. You can send colour as well. Does not matter as long as it has been certified.



srivasu said:


> Did you send color copies or B/W copies of the original documents to ACS ?


----------



## msvayani

Any update guys? Mine is still on Stage 2.


----------



## interfacemirror

msvayani said:


> Any update guys? Mine is still on Stage 2.


Hi msvayani,

If you applied on Feb, then you should expect 2.5 to 3 months. Mine was processed exactly on 12th week.


----------



## msvayani

interfacemirror said:


> Hi msvayani,
> 
> If you applied on Feb, then you should expect 2.5 to 3 months. Mine was processed exactly on 12th week.


Would you mind telling me, who was your Case Officer (CO)? and which category you applied for?


----------



## interfacemirror

msvayani said:


> Would you mind telling me, who was your Case Officer (CO)? and which category you applied for?


I don't recall name of Assessor. If I hear his name maybe I would confirm. I applied in GSM 1750 Sub-class For Software Engineer.

My point is that, you have a long way to wait for. Therefore don't lose you patience from start. Better to let processes take their time. 

I applied for visa on Oct and after 5 months still waiting for CO to be assigned. So don't worry. They will come back to you before SLA timing for sure.


----------



## sgk123

interfacemirror said:


> Hi msvayani,
> 
> If you applied on Feb, then you should expect 2.5 to 3 months. Mine was processed exactly on 12th week.


Was your application filed on paper or online?


----------



## interfacemirror

sgk123 said:


> Was your application filed on paper or online?


My Application was Online.


----------



## msvayani

My application moves further today from Stage 2 to Stage 4. That means they don't need any additional documents from me. All good so far.


----------



## Germ1

Same good news for me


----------



## br34k

Ahh that is awesome news  Hopefully mine will change status before the end of the week then


----------



## kpriya

Hi All,

ACS received my application on 27-February-2012. It was changed to "with Assessor " on 29 th Feb. Today the status was changed to "In progress" but it is still in stage 4. Is this normal ?


Regards
Priya


----------



## pranar1

Ye it sounds normal. However, there is a rare chance that it can move to stage 3 if during the assessment process, the assessor needs more documentation.
If not, wait for a maximum time of 1 month from the time it moved to stage 4 for your result.

This is based on my experience.

Regards
Prakash


----------



## coolsnake

kpriya said:


> Hi All,
> 
> ACS received my application on 27-February-2012. It was changed to "with Assessor " on 29 th Feb. Today the status was changed to "In progress" but it is still in stage 4. Is this normal ?
> 
> 
> Regards
> Priya


Hi Priya,
Assuming you have submitted for skills assessment, if all the docs are fine you should get the result in a week or two.

Don't worry, your application progress so far has been absolutely normal. 

Good luck!!


----------



## msvayani

kpriya said:


> Hi All,
> 
> ACS received my application on 27-February-2012. It was changed to "with Assessor " on 29 th Feb. Today the status was changed to "In progress" but it is still in stage 4. Is this normal ?
> 
> 
> Regards
> Priya


Yes it is normal. Btw, who is your Case Officer Priya?


----------



## World2009

Any status changes for those under vanessa..... mine it still shows as stage 2 but in http://acs.org.au/memapp/mas.asp it says in progress..................


----------



## msvayani

World2009 said:


> Any status changes for those under vanessa..... mine it still shows as stage 2 but in http://acs.org.au/memapp/mas.asp it says in progress..................


Yes, mine did. Went to stage 4 yesterday.


----------



## kpriya

msvayani said:


> Yes it is normal. Btw, who is your Case Officer Priya?


Thanks for all your replies. My case officer is Lisa Manhire.

Regards
Priya


----------



## drweb

kpriya said:


> Thanks for all your replies. My case officer is Lisa Manhire.
> 
> Regards
> Priya



Hey Priya my case office is also Lisa Manhire, can u tell me when your status changed from unknown to blank ???

Regards,
Zeeshan.


----------



## br34k

Both msvayani and Germ1 moved to stage 4 yesterday, ACS received their documents on 27 and 29 Feb. That means that ours might progress to stage 4 either late this week or early next week, hopefully 



World2009 said:


> Any status changes for those under vanessa..... mine it still shows as stage 2 but in http://acs.org.au/memapp/mas.asp it says in progress..................


----------



## kpriya

drweb said:


> Hey Priya my case office is also Lisa Manhire, can u tell me when your status changed from unknown to blank ???



Hi Zeeshan,

My status was never in unknown/blank.

Regards
Priya


----------



## Elekter

My timeline so far:

14.03 - online application
15.03 - status changed to stage 3 - Awaiting Documents
19.03 - ACS received my paper documents and status changed to Stage 4 - With Assessor


----------



## amirzakh

Hey Guys, 

I am new to this forum and could you provide some tips on my situation:

ACS Skills Assessment - Computer and Network Systems Engineer
Date Applied: 28 Feb 2012
Documents Received: 2 Mar 2012
With Assessor: 16 Mar 2012

Waiting for the ACS now... 
My CO is Lisa Manhire, has anyone had any experience with her? Also, my application status is blank, is that normal?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## hyperthread

Hi Guys! 
Good news! I received the ACS result.

Here is my timeline 

March 7 - ACS submitted...... 
IELTS Exam - March 10 (Waiting for result)
March 20 - ACS result.. Suitable (Analyst Programmer)


----------



## msvayani

hyperthread said:


> Hi Guys!
> Good news! I received the ACS result.
> 
> Here is my timeline
> 
> March 7 - ACS submitted......
> IELTS Exam - March 10 (Waiting for result)
> March 20 - ACS result.. Suitable (Analyst Programmer)


Congrats mate! That was quick. Who was your CO?


----------



## drweb

amirzakh said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum and could you provide some tips on my situation:
> 
> ACS Skills Assessment - Computer and Network Systems Engineer
> Date Applied: 28 Feb 2012
> Documents Received: 2 Mar 2012
> With Assessor: 16 Mar 2012
> 
> Waiting for the ACS now...
> My CO is Lisa Manhire, has anyone had any experience with her? Also, my application status is blank, is that normal?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



yes today my status turned in progress and my CO is also LISA MANHIRE

Regards,
Zeeshan


----------



## br34k

Mine changed to stage 4 today as well! Full timeline in my signature


----------



## World2009

br34k said:


> Mine changed to stage 4 today as well! Full timeline in my signature


Even mine has changed to stage 4....... relatively longer wait than expected..... but finally i am there


----------



## kpriya

Hi Guys,

I got the ACS result letter today.

My time line is

Application received by ACS : 27-Feb
With Asseesor : 29 - Feb
In Progress : 19-March
Result : 22-March

Regards
Priya


----------



## World2009

kpriya said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got the ACS result letter today.
> 
> My time line is
> 
> Application received by ACS : 27-Feb
> With Asseesor : 29 - Feb
> In Progress : 19-March
> Result : 22-March
> 
> Regards
> Priya


Hi Just a small clarification

Can you co-relate the same with the stages.... also pls let me know where you get to know the inprogress status


----------



## yogeshy

TanKianWee said:


> Hi, same boat with you xD, and also same person in charged. You are nearly 2 months for the entire process. As i checked most of the people, they getting the result letter within 2 months or 3 months for the entire process. So desperate with the result letter right now ^^


Hi All,

Here is my timeline.

Application received by ACS : 31-JAN
With Asseesor : 31-JAN
In Progress : 1 - FEB
Result : 27-FEB. Suitable for migration under ANZCO 261313 (Software Engineer) :clap2:

All the best !!!


----------



## sdahiya85

Hi Everyone,

Here is my timeline.

Application received by ACS : 1-March
With Asseesor : 4 March
In Progress : 22 March
Result : 22-March . Suitable for migration under ANZCO 261313 (Software Engineer) :clap2:

All the best to everyone. Now the next big hurdle IELTS.

Regards
Surender Dahiya


----------



## kpriya

World2009 said:


> Hi Just a small clarification
> 
> Can you co-relate the same with the stages.... also pls let me know where you get to know the inprogress status


There are two URLs to check the status.

Application Status
https://www.acs.org.au/index.cfm?action=load&temID=skillsapplogin

Application received by ACS : 27-Feb - Stage 1
With Asseesor : 29 - Feb - Stage 4
In Progress : 19-March - Stage 4
Result : 22-March

I also have a doubt. Do I get the hard copy of this letter also ?


Regards
Priya


----------



## spin123

kpriya said:


> There are two URLs to check the status.
> 
> Application Status
> https://www.acs.org.au/index.cfm?action=load&temID=skillsapplogin
> 
> Application received by ACS : 27-Feb - Stage 1
> With Asseesor : 29 - Feb - Stage 4
> In Progress : 19-March - Stage 4
> Result : 22-March
> 
> I also have a doubt. Do I get the hard copy of this letter also ?
> 
> 
> Regards
> Priya


Nope you will get only a PDF file through email.


----------



## skv1983

*Need help in getting ACS*

Hi,

I have completed my Bachelor's degree from India in Electronics & Communication (4Years). I am working in IT industry since 5.8 years.


I want to know if i should apply for ACS assessment under group-A or Group-B
I am not sure if my degree falls under ICT Major or ICT minor

or I should apply for RPL.

Please guide me through as i want to start the application process as soon as possible.

I am working as Technology Lead in an India Software company.
I also have 2.5 years of experience of working in Australia on deputation.

My Subjects in engineering included the Following:
==================================
Year-1:
Mathematics-I
Mathematics-II
Computers & languages
Basic Electronics
Mechanical Engg
Electrical Engg
Engg Drawin
Professional Communication
Physics
Chemistry​
Year-2
Mathematics-III
Networks and Systems
Switching Theory and Logical Design
Foundation of Information technology
Computer Organisation
Computer Based Numeric and Statistical Techniques
Signals and Systems
Electromagnetic Field theory
Solid state Devices and Circuits
Electrical Machines​Year-3
Microprocessors
Digital Integrated Circuits
Analog Integrated Circuits
Analog Communication 
Antenna and waves
Power Electronics
Digital Communication
VLSI technology​
Year-4
Information Theory and Coding
VLSI design
Optical Communication
Telecom Switching
Digital Signalling
Datacommunication Networks
Multimedia Communication
Wireless communication​


----------



## coolsnake

skv1983 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have completed my Bachelor's degree from India in Electronics & Communication (4Years). I am working in IT industry since 5.8 years.
> 
> 
> I want to know if i should apply for ACS assessment under group-A or Group-B
> I am not sure if my degree falls under ICT Major or ICT minor
> 
> or I should apply for RPL.
> 
> Please guide me through as i want to start the application process as soon as possible.
> 
> I am working as Technology Lead in an India Software company.
> I also have 2.5 years of experience of working in Australia on deputation.
> 
> My Subjects in engineering included the Following:
> ==================================
> Year-1:
> Mathematics-I
> Mathematics-II
> Computers & languages
> Basic Electronics
> Mechanical Engg
> Electrical Engg
> Engg Drawin
> Professional Communication
> Physics
> Chemistry​
> Year-2
> Mathematics-III
> Networks and Systems
> Switching Theory and Logical Design
> Foundation of Information technology
> Computer Organisation
> Computer Based Numeric and Statistical Techniques
> Signals and Systems
> Electromagnetic Field theory
> Solid state Devices and Circuits
> Electrical Machines​Year-3
> Microprocessors
> Digital Integrated Circuits
> Analog Integrated Circuits
> Analog Communication
> Antenna and waves
> Power Electronics
> Digital Communication
> VLSI technology​
> Year-4
> Information Theory and Coding
> VLSI design
> Optical Communication
> Telecom Switching
> Digital Signalling
> Datacommunication Networks
> Multimedia Communication
> Wireless communication​


Hello,
Welcome to the forum. Answers to your questions are below/

1. You dont select Group A or B while applying for the assessment so you dont have to worry about it.
2. You dont have to go through the RPL route. Normal assessment is fine as ECE is considered an ICT degree by ACS.

Any more questions, just give us a shout. 

Good luck!!


----------



## skv1983

Thanks A lot for your reply.

I have some more questions, 

Given my education and Work Experience, in IT (5.8), is there a possibility to get ACS approval.
or should i wait to complete 6 Years before Applying

i have talked to different people, so i am not clear.

Thanks in advance


----------



## vazagothic

My timeline:

Application submitted online: 05-March
Application sent via USPS: 08-March
Application received by ACS : 12-March
Result : 20-March

ANZSCO code 261311 (Analyst Programmer).

Next step: IELTS on April 21st in Boise, ID.


----------



## coolsnake

skv1983 said:


> Thanks A lot for your reply.
> 
> I have some more questions,
> 
> Given my education and Work Experience, in IT (5.8), is there a possibility to get ACS approval.
> or should i wait to complete 6 Years before Applying
> 
> i have talked to different people, so i am not clear.
> 
> Thanks in advance


No you don't have to wait to complete 6 years to apply for ACS assessment. You will be assessed based on the documents you provide regarding your work. The stronger the proof that you have been working for the last 5.8 years, the more the chances of getting all those years assessed successfully. 

Hope this helps.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## rajlaxman2000

*Congrats*



vazagothic said:


> My timeline:
> 
> Application submitted online: 05-March
> Application sent via USPS: 08-March
> Application received by ACS : 12-March
> Result : 20-March
> 
> ANZSCO code 261311 (Analyst Programmer).
> 
> Next step: IELTS on April 21st in Boise, ID.



Congrats on your ACS result, All the best for IELTS :clap2:
:clap2:


----------



## indian01

vazagothic said:


> My timeline:
> 
> Application submitted online: 05-March
> Application sent via USPS: 08-March
> Application received by ACS : 12-March
> Result : 20-March
> 
> ANZSCO code 261311 (Analyst Programmer).
> 
> Next step: IELTS on April 21st in Boise, ID.


Congratulations, you got result very fast, any specific reason? Any tips on docs parts will be helpful, if that helps in getting results fast.


----------



## skv1983

thanks a Lot.
I will start preparing the application immediately.

Any idea if there is some way some one reviews my application before i submit.


----------



## coolsnake

skv1983 said:


> thanks a Lot.
> I will start preparing the application immediately.
> 
> Any idea if there is some way some one reviews my application before i submit.


You are welcome. All the very best!!

Unfortunately none except the agents would do that and they do it for a charge. But if you submit the list of documents which you intend to submit for assessment on this forum someone can verify the docs for you.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## eternal.wanderer

Well you don't need to worry much. As you have worked in Australia, it will be very helpful in ACS and in Visa process also. Just state the truth. I have got my experience and qualifications assessed twice. First time in 2010 now this month. I had taught at NIIT Center for 4+ years. They accepted my affidavit last time but this time they did not count that period into my experience. 

From my personal experience and from experiences of others in my circles, I will suggest that you don't fake anything. Only state the true roles and responsibilities that you had during various phases of your jobs and you will get a positive outcome. They are also working quite fast now days.

This time when I submitted my application, I even did not attach my CV  Well it was just by mistake or sheer laziness but I got a positive assessment.

Hope for the best and don't wait or brood over it too much. Time is the most important thing in this race. July is coming...


----------



## vazagothic

indian01 said:


> Congratulations, you got result very fast, any specific reason? Any tips on docs parts will be helpful, if that helps in getting results fast.


I am not sure if I can give any tips as I haven't done anything special to it. I submitted my Reference Letters from companies (all in English), copy of my diploma (English), Academic Transcript (original in Polish with English Translation) and my CV/Resume. My diploma was for Bachelor of Science in Computer Science (major in Software Engineering) from Wroclaw University of Technology in Poland.

Most of my Reference Letters mentioned SQL/SQL Server as used skill and had a job title of Data Analyst or Programmer, which might have been the deciding factor of the fast assessment.

Still, I'm going to request a review as one of my jobs had unusual title (Conversion Engineer) and was marked as "Not Assessable due to Insufficient Details" in the assessment. I requested updated version of Reference Letter and hopefully this will be sufficient to get 5+ years of experience.

Unless, I don't need to request a review as the final count will be done by CO who will decide if the above job counts as Analyst Developer (assuming of course I include updated Reference Letter to the application).

Is anyone familiar with the process or had similar experience?


----------



## spin123

Hi Everybody,

Need a little help.

Currently I have 4.5 years of work experience and will be completing 5 years this December. I Have a positive skill assessment from ACS and they have calculated 
my total work experience as 4.5 years.

From the current points system i will be able to claim 5 more points after completing 5 years of work experience this December. 

Assuming the current rules not changing do i have to get another skill assessment done after this December in order to get the extra 5 points or do i get it by default?


----------



## br34k

Received my positive assessment today, full timeline in signature, good luck guys


----------



## Germ1

br34k said:


> Received my positive assessment today, full timeline in signature, good luck guys


Congratulation!
I am still waiting, my application status hasn't changed since last Monday (with assessor).


----------



## indian01

vazagothic said:


> I am not sure if I can give any tips as I haven't done anything special to it. I submitted my Reference Letters from companies (all in English), copy of my diploma (English), Academic Transcript (original in Polish with English Translation) and my CV/Resume. My diploma was for Bachelor of Science in Computer Science (major in Software Engineering) from Wroclaw University of Technology in Poland.
> 
> Most of my Reference Letters mentioned SQL/SQL Server as used skill and had a job title of Data Analyst or Programmer, which might have been the deciding factor of the fast assessment.
> 
> Still, I'm going to request a review as one of my jobs had unusual title (Conversion Engineer) and was marked as "Not Assessable due to Insufficient Details" in the assessment. I requested updated version of Reference Letter and hopefully this will be sufficient to get 5+ years of experience.
> 
> Unless, I don't need to request a review as the final count will be done by CO who will decide if the above job counts as Analyst Developer (assuming of course I include updated Reference Letter to the application).
> 
> Is anyone familiar with the process or had similar experience?


Thanks for your detailed response. And I m sorry I cant help you with your question, as I m still at first stage of collecting docs for ACS assessment.

Hope some one with same experience pitch in and answer your query.


----------



## msvayani

br34k said:


> Received my positive assessment today, full timeline in signature, good luck guys


Congrats mate! I should expect my result within a day or two, I guess


----------



## drmalahat

@ saydur:

sir. 
do the words "XEROX COPY ATTESTED" with the name designation and address of the provider sound good enough(u mentioned 'certified copy of original')??

also do we have to attest the scanned original copies of the documents too?

thanks


----------



## Elekter

Elekter said:


> My timeline so far:
> 
> 14.03 - online application
> 15.03 - status changed to stage 3 - Awaiting Documents
> 19.03 - ACS received my paper documents and the status was changed to Stage 4 - With Assessor


I add an update:
28.03 - Stage 4 - "In Progress".

Another link, where the managed by is written, there the status is "Allocated".

Oh, I wish I received my results soon!


----------



## RIA KAUR

hi guys 
i got my positive assessment from acs yesterday , it was great to see that as i had been waiting long coz it took more than a month with assessor and he has also asked me for extra documents . but after a long wait its done now , now planning for 175 independent visa .

The Date For

1) Application Sent 19/01/12
2) Email Acknowledgement by ACS  20/01/12

The Date of Status changed to

3) In Process 21/01/12
4) With Assessor 24/02/12
5) Case Finalised 27/03/12
6) Letter Sent by ACS 27/03/12mail
7) Letter Received not yet recd


----------



## amirzakh

Hey Guys, 

Today I got my positive skills assessment for Computer Network and Systems Engineer

Application sent - 01/03/2012
Documents Received - 02/03/2012
Stage 4 (With Assessor) - 16/03/2012
Result - 29/03/2012

My CO was Lisa Manhire. Also, my status was always blank and only yesterday it changed to 'closed'


----------



## rajlaxman2000

*congrats*



amirzakh said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Today I got my positive skills assessment for Computer Network and Systems Engineer
> 
> Application sent - 01/03/2012
> Documents Received - 02/03/2012
> Stage 4 (With Assessor) - 16/03/2012
> Result - 29/03/2012
> 
> My CO was Lisa Manhire. Also, my status was always blank and only yesterday it changed to 'closed'


Hi amirzakh,

Congrats on o your success :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## rajlaxman2000

*MY Status details*

Hi All,

Please find my dates below 

Applied on line : 04-03-2011

Date received :09-March-2012

Stage-2 :11-March-2012

Stage-4 :27-March-2012

Waiting for the result


----------



## sgk123

rajlaxman2000 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please find my dates below
> 
> Applied on line : 04-03-2011
> 
> Date received :09-March-2012
> 
> Stage-2 :11-March-2012
> 
> Stage-4 :27-March-2012
> 
> Waiting for the result


Who is managing your Application?


----------



## rajlaxman2000

*U mean Agent*



sgk123 said:


> Who is managing your Application?


Hi Sgk, 

U mean agent, yes i am going through an agent only.


----------



## sgk123

rajlaxman2000 said:


> Hi Sgk,
> 
> U mean agent, yes i am going through an agent only.


In fact, I wanted to know whose name is shown in the "Managed by" field on the ACS status page.


----------



## karan_2891

*Reg Assessor*

Hi Friends, my skill assessment application (with RPL) is being managed by Scott Mabey. Anybody there with the same assessor?

Thanks


----------



## rajlaxman2000

*HI*



sgk123 said:


> In fact, I wanted to know whose name is shown in the "Managed by" field on the ACS status page.



Hi I don't see any such "Managed by" filed on the ACS status page. 

Can u plz direct me, where exactly i can see this.


----------



## karan_2891

*Url*



rajlaxman2000 said:


> Hi I don't see any such "Managed by" filed on the ACS status page.
> 
> Can u plz direct me, where exactly i can see this.


Application Status


----------



## dreamaus

can anybody tell me if a MCA degree holder from India need to go thro RPL procedure or normal as engineering degree process? total 6.5 yr exp in IT she has.


----------



## MaddyOZ

dreamaus said:


> can anybody tell me if a MCA degree holder from India need to go thro RPL procedure or normal as engineering degree process? total 6.5 yr exp in IT she has.


MCA is a valid ICT degree, so she can go through the normal skills assessment.

Good Luck. Cheers!


----------



## rajlaxman2000

*Thanks karan*



karan_2891 said:


> Application Status



Thanks Karan for the url, my case is handling by : *Lisa Manhire*


----------



## dreamaus

MaddyOZ said:


> MCA is a valid ICT degree, so she can go through the normal skills assessment.
> 
> Good Luck. Cheers!


cool. thanks MaddyOZ.


----------



## Elekter

I got my assessment result today. I can not believe how quick it was and that I managed to send them correct documentation right away. I am using no agent. Cool! 

My timeline:
14.03 - online application
15.03 - status changed to stage 3 - Awaiting Documents
19.03 - ACS received paper documents, new status: Stage 4 - With Assessor
28.03 - Stage 4 - "In Progress"
30.03 - positive results :clap2:


----------



## rajlaxman2000

*Congrats*



Elekter said:


> I got my assessment result today. I can not believe how quick it was and that I managed to send them correct documentation right away. I am using no agent. Cool!
> 
> My timeline:
> 14.03 - online application
> 15.03 - status changed to stage 3 - Awaiting Documents
> 19.03 - ACS received paper documents, new status: Stage 4 - With Assessor
> 28.03 - Stage 4 - "In Progress"
> 30.03 - positive results :clap2:


Congrats on the success


----------



## Germ1

I starting to be worried about my application now 
It has been received the 27 of february and with assessor since two weeks. 
When I see all your applications being finished so quickly I wonder what is wrong with mine.


----------



## ssan

Hi guys,

I am unable to log on to both of their websites with My ID and Password. If anyone of you guys also facing the same problem. 

Please guide me.


----------



## karan_2891

ssan said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am unable to log on to both of their websites with My ID and Password. If anyone of you guys also facing the same problem.
> 
> Please guide me.


I am facing the same problem too...


----------



## Elekter

ssan said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am unable to log on to both of their websites with My ID and Password. If anyone of you guys also facing the same problem.
> 
> Please guide me.



It is said on ACS site:

Please be advised that the online facilities will be unavailable from 7.00 pm (AEDT) on 30 March 2012 until midday on 31 March due to system upgrade.

We apologise for any inconvenience caused.


----------



## ssan

Elekter said:


> It is said on ACS site:
> 
> Please be advised that the online facilities will be unavailable from 7.00 pm (AEDT) on 30 March 2012 until midday on 31 March due to system upgrade.
> 
> We apologise for any inconvenience caused.


Ahan! thanks for the update.


----------



## rajlaxman2000

*Me tooo*



karan_2891 said:


> I am facing the same problem too...


I am also in the same boat :confused2:


----------



## JimJams

Germ1 said:


> I starting to be worried about my application now
> It has been received the 27 of february and with assessor since two weeks.
> When I see all your applications being finished so quickly I wonder what is wrong with mine.


Mine seems to be pretty slow too...

26-02-2012 Applied
28-02-2012 Documents sent
05-03-2012 Documents received
21-03-2012 Stage 4 Being assessed

Hoping I'll get my results through soon-ish!


----------



## Germ1

JimJams said:


> Mine seems to be pretty slow too...
> 
> 26-02-2012 Applied
> 28-02-2012 Documents sent
> 05-03-2012 Documents received
> 21-03-2012 Stage 4 Being assessed
> 
> Hoping I'll get my results through soon-ish!


Ok, it's interesting to see I am not alone one lagging behind 

I just got my IELTS results and I'll have to pass it again (L:9, R:8.5, W:8, S:6  ) so time is not really the issue, but getting the ACS assessment would take a weight off my mind.


----------



## JimJams

Germ1 said:


> Ok, it's interesting to see I am not alone one lagging behind
> 
> I just got my IELTS results and I'll have to pass it again (L:9, R:8.5, W:8, S:6  ) so time is not really the issue, but getting the ACS assessment would take a weight off my mind.


How annoying, you did so well in the other topics except the speaking! 

Did you find the other test areas difficult? I have my IELTS tomorrow, I've done very little prep work, just been going through the material this week... the writing test is the one that worries me the most but since I am not very creative in my thinking  BUT I am native English speaker, educated my entire life in the UK and have done well in all the other areas when I have taken mock exams online; my grammer is good as is my spelling and make appropriate use of language... just figuring what my main points of argument should be! 

I need to achieve at least 7 in order to get the 10 points for my application (I'm 5 points short!!!). I'll be happy if I receive a positive ACS assessment by the time I get my IELTS results.

Good luck in your test the next time.


----------



## Germ1

JimJams said:


> How annoying, you did so well in the other topics except the speaking!
> 
> Did you find the other test areas difficult? I have my IELTS tomorrow, I've done very little prep work, just been going through the material this week... the writing test is the one that worries me the most but since I am not very creative in my thinking  BUT I am native English speaker, educated my entire life in the UK and have done well in all the other areas when I have taken mock exams online; my grammer is good as is my spelling and make appropriate use of language... just figuring what my main points of argument should be!
> 
> I need to achieve at least 7 in order to get the 10 points for my application (I'm 5 points short!!!). I'll be happy if I receive a positive ACS assessment by the time I get my IELTS results.
> 
> Good luck in your test the next time.


I know I don't have a very good pronunciation despite living in the UK since 2006.
I am not a very talkative person and people usually understand me and don't correct my mistakes. I just started some courses at home with a teacher to improve that.
I need at least 7, I hope I will be able to improve that area rapidly.

I worked mostly on the writing and the main points, in my opinion, are:
- Don't write short sentences. Use medium/long phrases with a rich syntax and connecting words.
- Avoid repetition (I spend quite a long time learning synonyms for the words I was using the most in my mock essays)
- Ideas are not very important. It does not really matter if your thinking is good or bad, however it should relate closely to the essay subject and you should develop them enough.

Listening and Reading are easy but I nevertheless made around 10 mock exams, that helped me to avoid stupid mistakes.

Well, this it a bit off-topic, you can PM me if you want, otherwise I am sure there are some threads dedicated to the IELTS in this forum.


----------



## JimJams

Yes, thanks, there have been some very useful threads on here that came up over the last few days sot hey have been very useful and point to very useful material. I've been going through some videos on Youtube today and they have been useful.

Thanks for the reply nonetheless and good luck with your re-test.


----------



## dreamaus

Germ1 said:


> I know I don't have a very good pronunciation despite living in the UK since 2006.
> I am not a very talkative person and people usually understand me and don't correct my mistakes. I just started some courses at home with a teacher to improve that.
> I need at least 7, I hope I will be able to improve that area rapidly.
> 
> I worked mostly on the writing and the main points, in my opinion, are:
> - Don't write short sentences. Use medium/long phrases with a rich syntax and connecting words.
> - Avoid repetition (I spend quite a long time learning synonyms for the words I was using the most in my mock essays)
> - Ideas are not very important. It does not really matter if your thinking is good or bad, however it should relate closely to the essay subject and you should develop them enough.
> 
> Listening and Reading are easy but I nevertheless made around 10 mock exams, that helped me to avoid stupid mistakes.
> 
> Well, this it a bit off-topic, you can PM me if you want, otherwise I am sure there are some threads dedicated to the IELTS in this forum.



Check this thread for ielts

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/105568-ielts-getting-band-8-writing.html


----------



## JimJams

Thanks, I've read through that and other threads in here. Have been very useful and had a lot of very good links to training material. There was also a couple of very good posts from mcb71 here: IELTS frustrations


----------



## World2009

Not sure if others are facing the same problem. From yesterday i am getting a invalid user id or password error message while trying to check my status!!!! Strange !!! not sure if the website has gone for a task.


----------



## World2009

World2009 said:


> Not sure if others are facing the same problem. From yesterday i am getting a invalid user id or password error message while trying to check my status!!!! Strange !!! not sure if the website has gone for a task.


Sorry guys my apologies, did not check the previous post.... will check the status once the maintenance is complete


----------



## sgk123

The maintenance was supposed to be complete by noon today but I still get the error that the application number is invalid.

Are others here facing the same issue?


----------



## Mudgil

sgk123 said:


> The maintenance was supposed to be complete by noon today but I still get the error that the application number is invalid.
> 
> Are others here facing the same issue?


Hi I am facing the same issue.. I was at stage 4 and was expecting to get result by 29th March... But since 29th noon i am not able to check the status....


----------



## Destination Journey

me experiencing same issue... 

mudgil which code u opted for?


----------



## Mudgil

Destination Journey said:


> me experiencing same issue...
> 
> mudgil which code u opted for?


I opted for Analyst Programmer....


----------



## shubo2012

*Positive Result from ACS*

I got my assessment result day before yesterday. I am surprised the assessment was done so quickly. Here are my timelines:

18.03 - online application
22.03 - ACS received paper documents, status: Stage 4 - With Assessor
29.03 - Stage 4 - "In Progress"
30.03 - positive results from ACS 

I gave my IELTS y'day...so waiting for the results now.


----------



## pkrajanand

Mudgil said:


> I opted for Analyst Programmer....


Hi Guys,

Me too run into the same issue. I submitted ACS application for Developer Programmer on 18-Feb-2012 and was on Stage-4 with Assessor till last weekend. Now, the online application throws me an error "Invalid application no or password", while signing-in even after the application down-time.

Any clues ???

Regards
Raj


----------



## Mudgil

pkrajanand said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Me too run into the same issue. I submitted ACS application for Developer Programmer on 18-Feb-2012 and was on Stage-4 with Assessor till last weekend. Now, the online application throws me an error "Invalid application no or password", while signing-in even after the application down-time.
> 
> Any clues ???
> 
> Regards
> Raj


This is really frustrating.. I am loosing my patience now.. We have paid 400 AUD...at least these guys could have put a better message on website during the down time.....


----------



## Mudgil

shubo2012 said:


> I got my assessment result day before yesterday. I am surprised the assessment was done so quickly. Here are my timelines:
> 
> 18.03 - online application
> 22.03 - ACS received paper documents, status: Stage 4 - With Assessor
> 29.03 - Stage 4 - "In Progress"
> 30.03 - positive results from ACS
> 
> I gave my IELTS y'day...so waiting for the results now.


Wow.... That was really quick....congratulations Shubo....what code did you apply for? Wish you good luck for your IELTS score.......


----------



## ratnakarg

Mudgil said:


> This is really frustrating.. I am loosing my patience now.. We have paid 400 AUD...at least these guys could have put a better message on website during the down time.....


Very true. Same case with me too. Have been checking for past 3 days. Let's hope the link to be active by Monday.


----------



## pkrajanand

ratnakarg said:


> Very true. Same case with me too. Have been checking for past 3 days. Let's hope the link to be active by Monday.


I sent a mail to my case officer asking about the status of the application and portal, but got an out-of-office till 04-april.

Regards
Raj


----------



## sgk123

pkrajanand said:


> I sent a mail to my case officer asking about the status of the application and portal, but got an out-of-office till 04-april.
> 
> Regards
> Raj


Is your CO Vanessa?


----------



## pkrajanand

sgk123 said:


> Is your CO Vanessa?


No, mine is Ms.Lisa.

-Raj


----------



## Mudgil

pkrajanand said:


> No, mine is Ms.Lisa.
> 
> -Raj


Website is up .......finally.....


----------



## ratnakarg

Mudgil said:


> Website is up .......finally.....


I just checked it. Still the same message showing for me 

ratnakar


----------



## sgk123

I'm able to login now...


----------



## srivasu

My ACS assessment status has gone to stage 4 (with assessor). Is there still a possibility that they might ask for additional documents ( stage 3) ?


----------



## karan_2891

ratnakarg said:


> I just checked it. Still the same message showing for me
> 
> ratnakar


Hi Ratnakar,

Can you try by clearing cache or fresh browser instance..as it is working for me and my friend as well..

Thanks


----------



## karan_2891

*ACS - RPL Application Stage 4*

Hi Friends,

My RPL Application's status just changed to Stage 4 - In Progress from Stage 4 - With Accessor. Any ideas if it is a positive movement, how much time it should take further and if some sort of documents can still be asked?

Thanks


----------



## ratnakarg

karan_2891 said:


> Hi Ratnakar,
> 
> Can you try by clearing cache or fresh browser instance..as it is working for me and my friend as well..
> 
> Thanks


Thanks for the tip Karan. It works.


----------



## shubo2012

Mudgil said:


> Wow.... That was really quick....congratulations Shubo....what code did you apply for? Wish you good luck for your IELTS score.......


Thanks Mudgil... I applied for Software Engineering ( ANZSCO code - 261313). Thanks for the good luck mate... I need it badly.:tongue1:

All the best to you to in your pursuit...

Regards
Shubo


----------



## Destination Journey

Guys,

What do we have to attach as "Biography" in "Personal Details" section of ACS online application?


----------



## msvayani

Yes... Yes... Moved a little bit forward today...

From Stage 4 - with assessor to Stage 4 - In Progress...

Now hoping to get the decision within a day or two. Fingers crossed X


----------



## rajlaxman2000

*Still in stage-4*

My application is still in stage-4 with accessor, looking for the status change asa stage-4 In-Progress


----------



## karan_2891

*RPL Application status*

Hi,

I had submitted my RPL for ICT Business Analyst on Mar 21 and got the positive assessment today (in email) with my complete experience being considered as relevant. I have a question though. Since my educational qualifications include bachelors and masters in commerce, will I get any points for the same while applying for DIAC. The problem is that assessment letter does not say anything about it. So, what should I do in order to get points for my educational qualifications?

Thank you.


----------



## mansin

Hi Guys,

My wife's ACS application was in "With Assessor" state for two weeks and now it has changed to "In progress" but stage is same 4. 

Can any one tell me , what to infer from this.

Regards


----------



## karan_2891

mansin said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My wife's ACS application was in "With Assessor" state for two weeks and now it has changed to "In progress" but stage is same 4.
> 
> Can any one tell me , what to infer from this.
> 
> Regards


Hi,

My case was also similar. This is a positive indication. You should expect a result in a week's time, I guess.

Thanks


----------



## mansin

karan_2891 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My case was also similar. This is a positive indication. You should expect a result in a week's time, I guess.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks Karan..


----------



## JimJams

mansin said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My wife's ACS application was in "With Assessor" state for two weeks and now it has changed to "In progress" but stage is same 4.
> 
> Can any one tell me , what to infer from this.
> 
> Regards


Mine is the same, it's been at Stage 4 since 21 March now... hoping to get +ve assessment through any day!

Good luck everyone.


----------



## karan_2891

*Vetassess assessment of Educational Qualifications*

Hi Friends,

Anyone there with experience with Vetassess assessment of Educational Qualifications alongwith ACS Skill assessment? Thanks...


----------



## Destination Journey

1. Does it matter which ANZSCO code I nominate? 
2. Will CO assess according to nominated code? 
3. Or they just go through the attached documents and assess according to them and assgin ANZSCO code accordingly?

Please reply.

Thanks.


----------



## karan_2891

Destination Journey said:


> 1. Does it matter which ANZSCO code I nominate?
> 2. Will CO assess according to nominated code?
> 3. Or they just go through the attached documents and assess according to them and assgin ANZSCO code accordingly?
> 
> Please reply.
> 
> Thanks.


1. Does it matter which ANZSCO code I nominate?: Yes, it matters. You must refer the right code and apply accordingly
2. Will CO assess according to nominated code? : Yes, that's correct. If you apply for a similar code or unrelated code, you may be asked to change it during later part of your skill assessment by CO
3. Or they just go through the attached documents and assess according to them and assgin ANZSCO code accordingly? : No, prima facie you will be assessed based on the code entered by you in your application

Hope it helps.
Thanks


----------



## Destination Journey

Thanks.

What if I nominate a bit unrelated code and will CO give correct code? Like I want Soft Eng and nominate Soft Eng and my docs are related to Soft Tester. What will happen? CO will give me Soft Tester assessment or try to assess for Soft Eng?


----------



## spin123

Destination Journey said:


> Thanks.
> 
> What if I nominate a bit unrelated code and will CO give correct code? Like I want Soft Eng and nominate Soft Eng and my docs are related to Soft Tester. What will happen? CO will give me Soft Tester assessment or try to assess for Soft Eng?


If you nominate SE and provide documents relating to Software tester, they will say it is not related to SE and most probably asses you as a software tester.

If you need to be assessed as a SE, then you must provide service letters which is related to the SE duties and responsibilities.


----------



## Germ1

I finally got my assessment for Developer Programmer (261312). What a relief! 

22.02 - Online application
27.02 - ACS received paper documents, 
17.03 - Stage 4 - With Assessor
02.04 - Stage 4 - "In Progress"
03.04 - Positive results from ACS

It was longer than others here and I started to be worried, but in the end it is fine.


----------



## msvayani

Germ1 said:


> I finally got my assessment for Developer Programmer (261312). What a relief!
> 
> 22.02 - Online application
> 27.02 - ACS received paper documents,
> 17.03 - Stage 4 - With Assessor
> 02.04 - Stage 4 - "In Progress"
> 03.04 - Positive results from ACS
> 
> It was longer than others here and I started to be worried, but in the end it is fine.


Congrats mate... I should expect a result tomorrow.


----------



## sgk123

Germ1 said:


> I finally got my assessment for Developer Programmer (261312). What a relief!
> 
> 22.02 - Online application
> 27.02 - ACS received paper documents,
> 17.03 - Stage 4 - With Assessor
> 02.04 - Stage 4 - "In Progress"
> 03.04 - Positive results from ACS
> 
> It was longer than others here and I started to be worried, but in the end it is fine.


Congrats!
May I know who your CO was?


----------



## Germ1

sgk123 said:


> Congrats!
> May I know who your CO was?


My CO was Vannessa.


----------



## ratnakarg

sgk123 said:


> Congrats!
> May I know who your CO was?


How/where to check for CO? Currently my application is in stage4 with assessor stage.


----------



## mansin

ratnakarg said:


> How/where to check for CO? Currently my application is in stage4 with assessor stage.


you would have received initial email, after sending the documents....


----------



## ratnakarg

mansin said:


> you would have received initial email, after sending the documents....


Yes I got.
I thought that guy was just a receiver 😊.


----------



## mansin

ratnakarg said:


> Yes I got.
> I thought that guy was just a receiver 😊.


yeah ! you are right ... I just checked with mine... I also got a mail from a receiver , Actually in my case they had by mistake considered it to be a online payment , whereas us I had sent a Demand draft. So I got a mail from a Case officer (was mentioned in the signature) 

One way is to mail them .. with your reference number enquiring of your status... 

surely the CO will reply .. and you will get to know then


----------



## sgk123

ratnakarg said:


> How/where to check for CO? Currently my application is in stage4 with assessor stage.


You can check it here:

http://acs.org.au/memapp/mas.asp


----------



## JimJams

sgk123 said:


> You can check it here:
> 
> http://acs.org.au/memapp/mas.asp


Thanks for that. Looks like mine is being managed by Vannessa. I wish she'd hurry up!!!  I know was also Germ1's CO and their timeline looks very similar to mine and I'm applying for a similar code (261313 Software Engineer) so hopefully any day now...


----------



## Germ1

JimJams said:


> Thanks for that. Looks like mine is being managed by Vannessa. I wish she'd hurry up!!!  I know was also Germ1's CO and their timeline looks very similar to mine and I'm applying for a similar code (261313 Software Engineer) so hopefully any day now...


I actually applied for 261312 Developer Programmer. My current job is Software Engineer but the ANZSCO definition of Software Engineer is a bit different (it's more about software architecture than development/design) and Developer Programmer fits better in my case.

For those who got their assessment, did you sent an acknowledgment to the ACS result mail? (Or a thanking)


----------



## Mudgil

I finally got my assessment for Analyst Programmer (261311). What a relief 

25.02 - Online application
29.02 - ACS received paper documents,
19.03 - Stage 4 - With Assessor
03.04 - Stage 4 - "In Progress"
05.04 - Positive results from ACS
CO: Vannessa

It was longer than others here and I started to be worried but alls well in the end.....


----------



## Harjeet

Hi All,
I applied on 5th March and got the positive assessment today.
Thanks to everyone for answering my queries.

For future applications just an FYI, Electronics from Mumbai University falls under Non - RPL category.

Regards,
Harjeet.


----------



## msvayani

Woohoo!!! Finally got the positive result today from the ACS. :clap2: My CO was also Vannessa.

Very excited as I did not use any agent for this whole process. When I started, I was even unsure about the formats of the documents needed but in the end, it all went good.

For those who are wondering, I have updated my time line in my signature.


----------



## mansin

has anybody received positive assessment recently , where LISA is the CO.. :confused2:


----------



## pkrajanand

mansin said:


> has anybody received positive assessment recently , where LISA is the CO.. :confused2:


Mine is Lisa. She was out of office till April-4, as I got an OOO reply. And yesterday, mine moved to stage-4-in-progress. So, hopefully in another couple of days, I might get the result.

Regards
Raj


----------



## mansin

Thanks Raj..

I was getting worried...


----------



## rajlaxman2000

*Mine is also Lisa*



pkrajanand said:


> Mine is Lisa. She was out of office till April-4, as I got an OOO reply. And yesterday, mine moved to stage-4-in-progress. So, hopefully in another couple of days, I might get the result.
> 
> Regards
> Raj



Thanks Dude for clarifying mine is also lisa and I am really worried about my case.


----------



## shubo2012

Mudgil said:


> I finally got my assessment for Analyst Programmer (261311). What a relief
> 
> 25.02 - Online application
> 29.02 - ACS received paper documents,
> 19.03 - Stage 4 - With Assessor
> 03.04 - Stage 4 - "In Progress"
> 05.04 - Positive results from ACS
> CO: Vannessa
> 
> It was longer than others here and I started to be worried but alls well in the end.....


Congrats Mudgil... The big step is out of the way now...:clap2:


----------



## Mudgil

shubo2012 said:


> Congrats Mudgil... The big step is out of the way now...:clap2:


Thanks a ton Shubo..  now the actual process starts ;-)


----------



## Mudgil

msvayani said:


> Woohoo!!! Finally got the positive result today from the ACS. :clap2: My CO was also Vannessa.
> 
> Very excited as I did not use any agent for this whole process. When I started, I was even unsure about the formats of the documents needed but in the end, it all went good.
> 
> For those who are wondering, I have updated my time line in my signature.


Congratulations msvayani...... My case is very similar to you....


----------



## msvayani

Mudgil said:


> Congratulations msvayani...... My case is very similar to you....


Thanks mate


----------



## ratnakarg

Friends,

My ACS application status is now showing as 'Case Finalised' in stage-4 only. yesterday it was 'With assessor'. In recent posts I didn't see this status from others. 

May I know what could be the next status/step?

ratnakar


----------



## shubo2012

ratnakarg said:


> Friends,
> 
> My ACS application status is now showing as 'Case Finalised' in stage-4 only. yesterday it was 'With assessor'. In recent posts I didn't see this status from others.
> 
> May I know what could be the next status/step?
> 
> ratnakar


I guess you will receive the assessment letter from ACS any moment now from... I got the email from ACS and then checked the status which was showing 'Case Finalised'...So don't worry mate


----------



## ratnakarg

shubo2012 said:


> I guess you will receive the assessment letter from ACS any moment now from... I got the email from ACS and then checked the status which was showing 'Case Finalised'...So don't worry mate


Thanks Shubo. Just checked the mail and it's there  It reads as..

"Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code." and provided all my education/experience details that were counted for assessment. Hope this is done..

My time line:
Online application: 17-Mar
Docs received by ACS: 23-Mar
Assessment letter: 05-Apr

ratnakar


----------



## rajlaxman2000

*Who is u r Case officer*



ratnakarg said:


> Thanks Shubo. Just checked the mail and it's there  It reads as..
> 
> "Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code." and provided all my education/experience details that were counted for assessment. Hope this is done..
> 
> My time line:
> Online application: 17-Mar
> Docs received by ACS: 23-Mar
> Assessment letter: 05-Apr
> 
> ratnakar


Hi Ratnakar,

May i know who is u r case offier


----------



## shubo2012

ratnakarg said:


> Thanks Shubo. Just checked the mail and it's there  It reads as..
> 
> "Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code." and provided all my education/experience details that were counted for assessment. Hope this is done..
> 
> My time line:
> Online application: 17-Mar
> Docs received by ACS: 23-Mar
> Assessment letter: 05-Apr
> 
> ratnakar



Congrats dude...:clap2: Just check if they have mentioned your details correctly in the letter( like University, Company names, Experience etc)... If there are any corrections to be made, you need to inform them about the same so that they provide the corrected one...the process is quick though...


----------



## JimJams

I also got my positive assessment today. Woooop! :clap2:

I applied for 261313 Software Engineer and timelines as follows:
26-02-2012 Applied Online
28-02-2012 Documents sent
05-03-2012 Documents received
21-03-2012 Stage 4 Being assessed
05-04-2012 Positive assessment received

Thanks to everyone on the forum for making it so much easier.


----------



## JimJams

Mudgil said:


> I finally got my assessment for Analyst Programmer (261311). What a relief
> 
> 25.02 - Online application
> 29.02 - ACS received paper documents,
> 19.03 - Stage 4 - With Assessor
> 03.04 - Stage 4 - "In Progress"
> 05.04 - Positive results from ACS
> CO: Vannessa
> 
> It was longer than others here and I started to be worried but alls well in the end.....


Congrats, but what a coincidence, I also finally got my assessment today!

I applied for 261313 Software Engineer and timelines as follows:
26-02-2012 Applied Online
28-02-2012 Documents sent
05-03-2012 Documents received
21-03-2012 Stage 4 Being assessed
05-04-2012 Positive assessment received

My CO was also Vannessa. Maybe she was on holiday! Now I just have to wait for my IELTS results to come through next Friday 

Thanks to everyone on the forum for making it so much easier.


----------



## ratnakarg

shubo2012 said:


> Congrats dude...:clap2: Just check if they have mentioned your details correctly in the letter( like University, Company names, Experience etc)... If there are any corrections to be made, you need to inform them about the same so that they provide the corrected one...the process is quick though...


Yeah checked the details and all are correct.
Sincere Thanks to this forum which guided me and to make it through without agent.

ratnakar


----------



## ratnakarg

ratnakarg said:


> Yeah checked the details and all are correct.
> Sincere Thanks to this forum which guided me and to make it through without agent.
> 
> ratnakar


As mentioned in last post all details are correct. But now got a doubt on no of working hours. 
My assessment letter says "Your ICT skilled employment experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least
20hrs per week". Is this normal OR shall I ask for review and correct it to minimum of 40 hours?

Please suggest.

ratnakar


----------



## Mudgil

ratnakarg said:


> As mentioned in last post all details are correct. But now got a doubt on no of working hours.
> My assessment letter says "Your ICT skilled employment experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least
> 20hrs per week". Is this normal OR shall I ask for review and correct it to minimum of 40 hours?
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> ratnakar


Hi I also got the same response...I think this is the template they use.... 20 hours a week is the minimum for any working professional....


----------



## Mudgil

shubo2012 said:


> Congrats dude...:clap2: Just check if they have mentioned your details correctly in the letter( like University, Company names, Experience etc)... If there are any corrections to be made, you need to inform them about the same so that they provide the corrected one...the process is quick though...


You are right Shubo.. my letter needed few corrections so I mailed my CO and got the updated letter in 20 minutes.


----------



## msvayani

Mudgil said:


> You are right Shubo.. my letter needed few corrections so I mailed my CO and got the updated letter in 20 minutes.


Was your 20hrs changed to 35 or 40 hrs?


----------



## mansin

ratnakarg said:


> As mentioned in last post all details are correct. But now got a doubt on no of working hours.
> My assessment letter says "Your ICT skilled employment experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least
> 20hrs per week". Is this normal OR shall I ask for review and correct it to minimum of 40 hours?
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> ratnakar


This is the exact doubt , with which I am confused from today morning. Actually it should be 35 hours . I got my assessment with 35 hrs and lot of my friends also. 
But in my spouse case today morning , we received the PDF with the proper number of years of experience , but 20 hrs written. 

But they have mentioned full time, whereas i think if it was taken as part time , then the number years of experience should have been halved. 

I am planning to send a mail to CO , requesting her to explain.

Still expecting some body in the forum to clear this doubt. 

Thanks and regards


----------



## JimJams

mansin said:


> This is the exact doubt , with which I am confused from today morning. Actually it should be 35 hours . I got my assessment with 35 hrs and lot of my friends also.
> But in my spouse case today morning , we received the PDF with the proper number of years of experience , but 20 hrs written.
> 
> But they have mentioned full time, whereas i think if it was taken as part time , then the number years of experience should have been halved.
> 
> I am planning to send a mail to CO , requesting her to explain.
> 
> Still expecting some body in the forum to clear this doubt.
> 
> Thanks and regards


Mine is exactly the same



> Your ICT skilled employment experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time
> employment of at least 20hrs per week


BUT the important thing it says here is AT LEAST 20 hours. Also the number of years experience attached to each job is correct and calculated at full time basis... so I think it should be ok.

But if you do mail them then let us all know what their reply is. Hopefully they will reply quickly.

thanks.


----------



## mansin

JimJams said:


> Mine is exactly the same
> 
> 
> 
> BUT the important thing it says here is AT LEAST 20 hours. Also the number of years experience attached to each job is correct and calculated at full time basis... so I think it should be ok.
> 
> But if you do mail them then let us all know what their reply is. Hopefully they will reply quickly.
> 
> thanks.


Guys, I just mailed the CO (LISA) and got a out of Office reply till 10th Apr. 

I guess have to wait.


----------



## ratnakarg

mansin said:


> Guys, I just mailed the CO (LISA) and got a out of Office reply till 10th Apr.
> 
> I guess have to wait.


My letter came from generic mail id->[email protected] with signature of 
Ruth Graham, General Manager, Professional Standards, Learning & Development.

Is (s)he my CO? But since I don't have his/her mail id Should I send mail to [email protected] only?


----------



## mansin

ratnakarg said:


> My letter came from generic mail id->[email protected] with signature of
> Ruth Graham, General Manager, Professional Standards, Learning & Development.
> 
> Is (s)he my CO? But since I don't have his/her mail id Should I send mail to [email protected] only?


As mentioned by SGK123 , in the previous post ... 

check the CO in 
http://acs.org.au/memapp/mas.asp

I am sure , the CO would be someone, whom any one of us would had mail correspondence with .. will come to know.. 

thanks


----------



## JimJams

mansin said:


> Guys, I just mailed the CO (LISA) and got a out of Office reply till 10th Apr.
> 
> I guess have to wait.


It's the Easter weekend so everyone has Good Friday and Monday off...


----------



## karan_2891

JimJams said:


> Mine is exactly the same
> 
> 
> 
> BUT the important thing it says here is AT LEAST 20 hours. Also the number of years experience attached to each job is correct and calculated at full time basis... so I think it should be ok.
> 
> But if you do mail them then let us all know what their reply is. Hopefully they will reply quickly.
> 
> thanks.


Friends,

I had the same issue, so asked my CO and got this response:

_20 hours is a Department of Immigration and Citizenship requirement for counting work experience_.

Hope it clarifies


----------



## pkrajanand

karan_2891 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I had the same issue, so asked my CO and got this response:
> 
> _20 hours is a Department of Immigration and Citizenship requirement for counting work experience_.
> 
> Hope it clarifies


that helps to get relieved. thanks a lot.

-Raj


----------



## pkrajanand

Me too obtained the ACS positive results yesterday. 

My first company had refused to give me a reference letter and so did by the supervisor fearing that that may strain his relationships with the company, so I had given a self statutory declaration with all other employment documents. But my CO had told me self declaration cannnot be considered and won't be assessed. But the ACS certificate did mention about that experience too, though it is added against that experience as "not assessable due to insufficient details". I have to take it like not included in the overall experience, haven't I ? What do you guys feel ?

-Raj


----------



## mansin

pkrajanand said:


> Me too obtained the ACS positive results yesterday.
> 
> My first company had refused to give me a reference letter and so did by the supervisor fearing that that may strain his relationships with the company, so I had given a self statutory declaration with all other employment documents. But my CO had told me self declaration cannnot be considered and won't be assessed. But the ACS certificate did mention about that experience too, though it is added against that experience as "not assessable due to insufficient details". I have to take it like not included in the overall experience, haven't I ? What do you guys feel ?
> 
> -Raj


I am afraid , yes.


----------



## ratnakarg

pkrajanand said:


> Me too obtained the ACS positive results yesterday.
> 
> My first company had refused to give me a reference letter and so did by the supervisor fearing that that may strain his relationships with the company, so I had given a self statutory declaration with all other employment documents. But my CO had told me self declaration cannnot be considered and won't be assessed. But the ACS certificate did mention about that experience too, though it is added against that experience as "not assessable due to insufficient details". I have to take it like not included in the overall experience, haven't I ? What do you guys feel ?
> 
> -Raj


Yes Raj. It says it is not counted. In my case also I couldn't get emp reference but submitted self declaration + colleague declaration mentioning unavailability of supervisor reference. It was accepted without come-backs.


----------



## pkrajanand

ratnakarg said:


> Yes Raj. It says it is not counted. In my case also I couldn't get emp reference but submitted self declaration + colleague declaration mentioning unavailability of supervisor reference. It was accepted without come-backs.


Wow, that was good for you. congrats. 

-Raj


----------



## skarri

amolpa said:


> All,
> 
> To update on ACS skill assessment time- I have got ACS assessment done for code 261314 (Software Tester) in just 25 days and result is positive. I have done it myself with the help of this forum. So thanks to all experts and helpful guys here.
> 
> To add on to this - Bachelor of Electronics/Electronics & Telecom Enngg from India is ICT equivalant degree.
> 
> please let me know if anyone need any help/information on ACS skill Assessment.
> 
> Next is IELTS!!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Amol



Hi,

Hello folks,

Have a very basic question.

I am confused if it is required to apply for Skills Assessment for your spouse if you are the primary applicant ?

I thought for the 175, only the primary needs to clear skills Assessment and attain required number of points at the time of filing !

Can you help clarify please ?


----------



## dreamaus

skarri said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hello folks,
> 
> Have a very basic question.
> 
> I am confused if it is required to apply for Skills Assessment for your spouse if you are the primary applicant ?
> 
> I thought for the 175, only the primary needs to clear skills Assessment and attain required number of points at the time of filing !
> 
> Can you help clarify please ?


unless otherwise you need to claim 5 points from 'partner skills' category partner don't need to undergo assessment


----------



## Tgupta

I have been studying in Australia and waiting for my thesis result, so I could not apply as "Recent Graduates of an Australian University in Australia with ICT skilled experience considered" (type 2). I thought it takes more time to have *my oversea ICT skilled experience* assessed than my degree then I applied under the third type last month (General Skills Assessment) and my application turns "In Progress" today. I hope to receive letter in a couple of days. 

Given it is positive, say they recognize I have 5 years ICT experience in my country, which of the following groups should I apply when I receive my study completion letter?

1. Recent Graduates of an Australian University in Australia
2. Recent Graduates of an Australian University in Australia with ICT skilled experience considered
3. General Skills Assessment

(I intend to apply under the first group and then I have my ICT educational qualifications and ICT skilled employment assessed separately.)

Thank you for your inputs.


----------



## daku

I applied skill assessment beginning of last month and my application status is stuck in "With Assessor"(Stage 4) more that two weeks now. When I check the memapp link the status is blank now. (Earlier it was "Unknown"). Is this normal, did this happened to any of you in the forum? My CO is Lisa Manhire.


----------



## mansin

daku said:


> I applied skill assessment beginning of last month and my application status is stuck in "With Assessor"(Stage 4) more that two weeks now. When I check the memapp link the status is blank now. (Earlier it was "Unknown"). Is this normal, did this happened to any of you in the forum? My CO is Lisa Manhire.


Lisa, was in leave and joined office today .. I guess .. got her OOO mail last week .. Hopefully she starts processing all old applications,this week


----------



## sachdevar

Hi, 
I also applied for my ACS assessment , showing with Assessor since last 4th April , in how many days should i expect my results ?


----------



## sachdevar

Hi,
Also applied for ACS assesssment, showing with Assessor status since 4th April , in how many days , should i expect my results ?


----------



## daku

mansin said:


> Lisa, was in leave and joined office today .. I guess .. got her OOO mail last week .. Hopefully she starts processing all old applications,this week


Can you tell me the mail address of Lisa, if I do not hear anything in next few days, I also think its better to mail her and ask?
/daku


----------



## mansin

daku said:


> Can you tell me the mail address of Lisa, if I do not hear anything in next few days, I also think its better to mail her and ask?
> /daku


[email protected]


----------



## sachdevar

JimJams said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Anyone know what the current processing times are for ACS skills assessment? I know around October/November time people were getting it back within a month, heard one story of 18 days!!!
> 
> Normally it is about 2 months right...?
> 
> thanks



I think , it depends upon case to case , usually ACS takes 12 weeks to finalise the case (as per their given time) , also based upon case officer.


----------



## JimJams

sachdevar said:


> I think , it depends upon case to case , usually ACS takes 12 weeks to finalise the case (as per their given time) , also based upon case officer.


I've received my assessment now. I know that quoted time is 12 weeks but their appear to be a lot quicker these days, hence the reason I asked.

26-02-2012 Applied
28-02-2012 Documents sent
05-03-2012 Documents received
21-03-2012 Stage 4 Being assessed
05-04-2012 Positive assessment received


thanks and good luck, hopefully you'll have your positive assessment very soon.


----------



## Tgupta

> I have been studying in Australia and waiting for my thesis result, so I could not apply as "Recent Graduates of an Australian University in Australia with ICT skilled experience considered" (type 2). I thought it takes more time to have my oversea ICT skilled experience assessed than my degree then I applied under the third type last month (General Skills Assessment) and my application turns "In Progress" today. I hope to receive letter in a couple of days.
> 
> Given it is positive, say they recognize I have 5 years ICT experience in my country, which of the following groups should I apply when I receive my study completion letter?
> 
> 1. Recent Graduates of an Australian University in Australia
> 2. Recent Graduates of an Australian University in Australia with ICT skilled experience considered
> 3. General Skills Assessment
> 
> (I intend to apply under the first group and then I have my ICT educational qualifications and ICT skilled employment assessed separately.)
> 
> Thank you for your inputs.


Note: My application turned from "WITH ASSESSOR" to "IN PROGRESS".


----------



## msvayani

You should get your result within a day or two.


----------



## 161965

Hi Experts,

My skills assessment status on the ACS website shows With Assessor. However when I checked the link for ACS site, memapp/mas.asp with login and password provided it shows the following details

Given Name: Girish Bantwal
Date Received: 13-March-2012
Event Type: Skills
Status: Unknown
Managed By: <Case Offcer Name>
Grade: Applicant

Can someone throw some light on this discrepancy of the statuses . Also could someone let me know when I could expect a movement of the application from With Assessor stage to the 5th stage. What is the average lead time these days for this process?

Regards,
Girish Baliga


----------



## millinium_bug

*how long it will take more?*

Hi Everyone,
Applied Online 16th Feb 2012
Doc Received: 7th March 2012
Stage 2 (Allocated) : 18th March 2012
Stage 4 (With Assessor): 27th March 2012
Stage 4(In Progress): 11th of April 2012

CO: Lisa

I don't know how long it will take more to finalize my Case 

Comments please

Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## Destination Journey

millinium_bug said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Applied Online 16th Feb 2012
> Doc Received: 7th March 2012
> Stage 2 (Allocated) : 18th March 2012
> Stage 4 (With Assessor): 27th March 2012
> Stage 4(In Progress): 11th of April 2012
> 
> CO: Lisa
> 
> I don't know how long it will take more to finalize my Case
> 
> Comments please
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib Anwar


Applied Online 5 April Feb 2012
Doc Received: 10th April 2012
(Allocated) : 10th April 2012
(In Progress): 11th of April 2012

I cannot login using ACS app tacking page. I am able to just use Application Status

Anyone experiencing same?


----------



## Destination Journey

Applied Online 5 April Feb 2012
Doc Received: 10th April 2012
(Allocated) : 10th April 2012
(In Progress): 11th of April 2012

I cannot login using ACS app tacking page. I am able to just use Application Status

Anyone experiencing same?


----------



## pkrajanand

millinium_bug said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Applied Online 16th Feb 2012
> Doc Received: 7th March 2012
> Stage 2 (Allocated) : 18th March 2012
> Stage 4 (With Assessor): 27th March 2012
> Stage 4(In Progress): 11th of April 2012
> 
> CO: Lisa
> 
> I don't know how long it will take more to finalize my Case
> 
> Comments please
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib Anwar


within a day or two.

-Raj


----------



## pkrajanand

Destination Journey said:


> Applied Online 5 April Feb 2012
> Doc Received: 10th April 2012
> (Allocated) : 10th April 2012
> (In Progress): 11th of April 2012
> 
> I cannot login using ACS app tacking page. I am able to just use Application Status
> 
> Anyone experiencing same?


yes, seems to be down.

-Raj


----------



## millinium_bug

pkrajanand said:


> within a day or two.
> 
> -Raj


i wish it could be a day or 2


----------



## Destination Journey

millinium_bug

which code u nominated?


----------



## JimJams

Destination Journey said:


> Applied Online 5 April Feb 2012
> Doc Received: 10th April 2012
> (Allocated) : 10th April 2012
> (In Progress): 11th of April 2012
> 
> I cannot login using ACS app tacking page. I am able to just use Application Status
> 
> Anyone experiencing same?


The site seems to be undergoing some maintenance.

You only applied 6 days ago and they received your docs yesterday, have some patience.


----------



## millinium_bug

Destination Journey said:


> Applied Online 5 April Feb 2012
> Doc Received: 10th April 2012
> (Allocated) : 10th April 2012
> (In Progress): 11th of April 2012
> 
> I cannot login using ACS app tacking page. I am able to just use
> 
> Anyone experiencing same?


Yes bro, i m also having the same issue. I think site is down again.


----------



## millinium_bug

Destination Journey said:


> millinium_bug
> 
> which code u nominated?


bro i nominate *261111- ICT Business Analyst*


----------



## JimJams

Girish Baliga said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> My skills assessment status on the ACS website shows With Assessor. However when I checked the link for ACS site, memapp/mas.asp with login and password provided it shows the following details
> 
> Given Name: Girish Bantwal
> Date Received: 13-March-2012
> Event Type: Skills
> Status: Unknown
> Managed By: <Case Offcer Name>
> Grade: Applicant
> 
> Can someone throw some light on this discrepancy of the statuses . Also could someone let me know when I could expect a movement of the application from With Assessor stage to the 5th stage. What is the average lead time these days for this process?
> 
> Regards,
> Girish Baliga


The site appears to be undergoing some maintenance, quite a few people are experiencing issues right now.

Given that it has been less than a month since you applied, it could be any day, it could be a few weeks - no one can be sure. Some people have received theirs within a couple of weeks, mine took just over one month, some are taking longer. Some of the CO's have also taken holiday over the Easter (people were receiving out of office replies to their emails).


----------



## Destination Journey

Why u have disabled private messages?


----------



## millinium_bug

i am new to this forum ... i m trying to change my settings


----------



## ssan

ACS websites are down again


----------



## millinium_bug

i am at Stage 4 (In Progress) ....


----------



## ssan

Please some one guide how can I rectify my status "Originally from Australia" to "Originally from Pakistan"?


----------



## Destination Journey

edit ur about me.


----------



## Destination Journey

how do u know that in progress is stage 4? my app is in progress too but its merely 2nd day today.


----------



## ssan

Destination Journey said:


> edit ur about me.


from where?


----------



## Destination Journey

click ur username


----------



## millinium_bug

Destination Journey said:


> how do u know that in progress is stage 4? my app is in progress too but its merely 2nd day today.


i have checked it today from skillsapp

In the morning when i checked, it was On Stage 4 (In Progress) , yesterday it was On Stage 4 (With Assessor) ... but now site is down


----------



## ssan

My status is stuck on "In Progress" for last two days. When should I aspect result??


----------



## millinium_bug

ssan said:


> My status is stuck on "In Progress" for last two days. When should I aspect result??


don't worry dude i am also in the same boat at Stage 4 (In Progress)


----------



## Destination Journey

Sites are back. 

I wanted to ask that I applied last week and my status is "In Progress". How can I have this status so early? Are they processing quickly? or I am assuming wrong


----------



## millinium_bug

Destination Journey said:


> Sites are back.
> 
> I wanted to ask that I applied last week and my status is "In Progress". How can I have this status so early? Are they processing quickly? or I am assuming wrong


What is your Stage? either is it on Stage 2 or on Stage 4? If it is on Stage 4 and status is In Progress then its really an ultra fast processing


----------



## ssan

Destination Journey said:


> Sites are back.
> 
> I wanted to ask that I applied last week and my status is "In Progress". How can I have this status so early? Are they processing quickly? or I am assuming wrong



If its Stage 4 "In Progress" ?


----------



## Destination Journey

Where is "Stage number" written? I can't find it.


----------



## ssan

Destination Journey said:


> Where is "Stage number" written? I can't find it.


https://www.acs.org.au/index.cfm?action=load&temID=skillsapplogin

there is highlighted stage.


----------



## millinium_bug

millinium_bug said:


> What is your Stage? either is it on Stage 2 or on Stage 4? If it is on Stage 4 and status is In Progress then its really an ultra fast processing


have you check your status?


----------



## Destination Journey

yes, its on stage 2


----------



## Tgupta

Positive. Lovely.
Please advice me on my previous question:



> I am now waiting for my thesis outcome. I have been studying in Australia and waiting for my thesis result, so I could not apply as "Recent Graduates of an Australian University in Australia with ICT skilled experience considered" (type 2). I thought it takes more time to have my oversea ICT skilled experience assessed than my degree then I applied under the third type last month (General Skills Assessment) and my application turns "In Progress" today. I hope to receive letter in a couple of days.
> 
> Given it is positive, say they recognize I have 5 years ICT experience in my country, which of the following groups should I apply when I receive my study completion letter?
> 
> 1. Recent Graduates of an Australian University in Australia
> 2. Recent Graduates of an Australian University in Australia with ICT skilled experience considered
> 3. General Skills Assessment
> 
> (I intend to apply under the first group and then I have my ICT educational qualifications and ICT skilled employment assessed separately.)
> 
> Thank you for your inputs.


----------



## millinium_bug

ssan said:


> My status is stuck on "In Progress" for last two days. When should I aspect result??


hey any news about your status?
who is your CO?


----------



## northwest

My ACS application was acknowledged on Mar 19th, 2012. In stage 4 right now, with assessor, waiting for the result.

Anyone recently heard back from ACS?


----------



## millinium_bug

northwest said:


> My ACS application was acknowledged on Mar 19th, 2012. In stage 4 right now, with assessor, waiting for the result.
> 
> Anyone recently heard back from ACS?


Same here ....
who is your CO?


----------



## northwest

How do I know who is teh Case officer?


----------



## northwest

Ah it is Jennifer Lewis


----------



## millinium_bug

northwest said:


> Ah it is Jennifer Lewis


mine is Ms Lisa


----------



## sachdevar

Does it matter friends , who is case officer ? .Which case officer are considered fast.In may case it is Rachal Underhill


----------



## millinium_bug

sachdevar said:


> Does it matter friends , who is case officer ? .Which case officer are considered fast.In may case it is Rachal Underhill


I don't know exactly. But the cases handled by CO *Vanessa* were very fast....  Mine is Lisa


----------



## shubo2012

sachdevar said:


> Does it matter friends , who is case officer ? .Which case officer are considered fast.In may case it is Rachal Underhill


Rachal Underhill was my CO too...and I got my ACS assessment done pretty quick..about 8 days... So don't worry mate..


----------



## northwest

:focus:


sachdevar said:


> Does it matter friends , who is case officer ? .Which case officer are considered fast.In may case it is Rachal Underhill


It doesn't matter, it is just a way of tracking the status and maybe estimate how long it might take based upon the trend. But every case is different. We just need to sit tight and wait


----------



## millinium_bug

northwest said:


> :focus:
> 
> It doesn't matter, it is just a way of tracking the status and maybe estimate how long it might take based upon the trend. But every case is different. We just need to sit tight and wait


yes you are absolutely right


----------



## ssan

millinium_bug said:


> hey any news about your status?
> who is your CO?


:clap2: :clap2: I got positive assessment yesterday for Software Engineer and got IELTS result too. 7 Each 

and my assessor was Lisa.


----------



## chaitanya

ssan said:


> :clap2: :clap2: I got positive assessment yesterday for Software Engineer and got IELTS result too. 7 Each
> 
> and my assessor was Lisa.


Congrats


----------



## millinium_bug

ssan said:


> :clap2: :clap2: I got positive assessment yesterday for Software Engineer and got IELTS result too. 7 Each
> 
> and my assessor was Lisa.


wow thats a gr8 new  .... Congrats dude 

Well my case also been finalized .... but result pdf file is sent to my consultant haven't checked yet .... i hope it will be Positive IA..... my case Officer was also Lisa


----------



## ssan

millinium_bug said:


> wow thats a gr8 new  .... Congrats dude
> 
> Well my case also been finalized .... but result pdf file is sent to my consultant haven't checked yet .... i hope it will be Positive IA..... my case Officer was also Lisa


Best of Luck and congrats in advanced 

btw, what is your ANZSCO Code??


----------



## millinium_bug

ssan said:


> Best of Luck and congrats in advanced
> 
> btw, what is your ANZSCO Code??


261111-ICT Business Analyst


----------



## World2009

I got my ACS assessment completed today. It says "Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the
ANZSCO Code. "

*Your ICT skilled employment experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time *
employment of at least 20hrs per week: 
Dates: 04/06 - 06/08 (2yrs 2mths) 
Position: Quality Assurance Analyst And Senior Quality Assurance Analyst 
Employer: ********** 
Country: INDIA 
Dates: 07/08 - 07/11 (3yrs 0mths) 
Position: Senior Quality Assurance Analyst 
Employer: **********
Country: INDIA 
Dates: 08/11 - 02/12 (0yrs 6mths) 
Position: Senior Development Business Analyst 
Employer: ************* 
Country: INDIA

Could some one please let me know if they have considered 5.8 years towards ICT business analyst. As i am bit confused with the overall result


----------



## bangalg

World2009 said:


> I got my ACS assessment completed today. It says "Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the
> ANZSCO Code. "
> 
> Your ICT skilled employment experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time
> employment of at least 20hrs per week:
> Dates: 04/06 - 06/08 (2yrs 2mths)
> Position: Quality Assurance Analyst And Senior Quality Assurance Analyst
> Employer: **********
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 07/08 - 07/11 (3yrs 0mths)
> Position: Senior Quality Assurance Analyst
> Employer: **********
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 08/11 - 02/12 (0yrs 6mths)
> Position: Senior Development Business Analyst
> Employer: *************
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Could some one please let me know if they have considered 5.8 years towards ICT business analyst. As i am bit confused with the overall result


Clearly, YES.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## sachdevar

millinium_bug said:


> i have checked it today from skillsapp
> 
> In the morning when i checked, it was On Stage 4 (In Progress) , yesterday it was On Stage 4 (With Assessor) ... but now site is down





Hello,
Can some body let me know what is difference between On Stage 4 (In Progress) and On Stage 4 (With Assessor)


----------



## pkrajanand

World2009 said:


> I got my ACS assessment completed today. It says "Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the
> ANZSCO Code. "
> 
> *Your ICT skilled employment experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time *
> employment of at least 20hrs per week:
> Dates: 04/06 - 06/08 (2yrs 2mths)
> Position: Quality Assurance Analyst And Senior Quality Assurance Analyst
> Employer: **********
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 07/08 - 07/11 (3yrs 0mths)
> Position: Senior Quality Assurance Analyst
> Employer: **********
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 08/11 - 02/12 (0yrs 6mths)
> Position: Senior Development Business Analyst
> Employer: *************
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Could some one please let me know if they have considered 5.8 years towards ICT business analyst. As i am bit confused with the overall result


Yes, it is considered. If not, again the respective position, they would have specified that "not assessible", as happened in my case.


----------



## daku

Hi All, 
Finally, I also got positive assessment yesterday, my CO was Lisa. Since I already through IELTS now the last step 

Thanks all, this forum is really helpful.

daku


----------



## spin123

World2009 said:


> I got my ACS assessment completed today. It says "Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the
> ANZSCO Code. "
> 
> *Your ICT skilled employment experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time *
> employment of at least 20hrs per week:
> Dates: 04/06 - 06/08 (2yrs 2mths)
> Position: Quality Assurance Analyst And Senior Quality Assurance Analyst
> Employer: **********
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 07/08 - 07/11 (3yrs 0mths)
> Position: Senior Quality Assurance Analyst
> Employer: **********
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 08/11 - 02/12 (0yrs 6mths)
> Position: Senior Development Business Analyst
> Employer: *************
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Could some one please let me know if they have considered 5.8 years towards ICT business analyst. As i am bit confused with the overall result


Congratulations!!!!yep they have considered all your work experience as ICT BA. This is a good example for future applicants that ACS does not consider the Designation when assessing work experience.


----------



## millinium_bug

sachdevar said:


> Hello,
> Can some body let me know what is difference between On Stage 4 (In Progress) and On Stage 4 (With Assessor)


Dear u can say *On Stage 4 (With Assessor)* is the second last step and On *Stage 4 (In Progress) * is the last step ..... Normally when your status moved to Stage 4 (In Progress), maximum after 2 or 3 days u will get your result. In my case it took 2 days after Stage 4 (In Progress).... i got my +ve Assessment today


----------



## millinium_bug

spin123 said:


> Congratulations!!!!yep they have considered all your work experience as ICT BA. This is a good example for future applicants that ACS does not consider the Designation when assessing work experience.



Yeah dude u r right.... i have the same observation


----------



## millinium_bug

yeahhhhhhhh i got +ve Assessment today 

*
"Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code."
*

*"Your Bachelor of Science in Computer Science from University of Central Punjab completed July 2004 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in Computing"*

Your ICT skilled employment experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least 20hrs per week:


----------



## World2009

spin123 said:


> Congratulations!!!!yep they have considered all your work experience as ICT BA. This is a good example for future applicants that ACS does not consider the Designation when assessing work experience.


Thank's spin 123, bangalg, pkrajanand.


----------



## sachdevar

Congrats dear for your +ve assesment....how many days it taken for status change from On Stage 4 (With Assessor) to last step On Stage 4 (In Progress).


----------



## millinium_bug

sachdevar said:


> Congrats dear for your +ve assesment....how many days it taken for status change from On Stage 4 (With Assessor) to last step On Stage 4 (In Progress).


well thanx bro, i was On Stage 2 till 26th March 2012. And Jumped to Stage 4 (With Assessor) on 27th of March 2012. But in my case keep in mind the easter holidays from 6th, 7th, 8th, and 9th of April 2012....


----------



## ssan

Congrats dude. Can you PM me your details.


----------



## sachdevar

millinium_bug said:


> well thanx bro, i was On Stage 2 till 26th March 2012. And Jumped to Stage 4 (With Assessor) on 27th of March 2012. But in my case keep in mind the easter holidays from 6th, 7th, 8th, and 9th of April 2012....



Ok.. one thing more, when we login in ACS skill status website, there is one link at the bottom of the page (To print a .PDF version of your application please click here.)
when i hit this link , it shows my relevant experience and qualification details blank , however other details are given there, if i was same case for you too ?


----------



## millinium_bug

sachdevar said:


> Ok.. one thing more, when we login in ACS skill status website, there is one link at the bottom of the page (To print a .PDF version of your application please click here.)
> when i hit this link , it shows my relevant experience and qualification details blank , however other details are given there, if i was same case for you too ?


No bro In my case it shows everything, which i provided them on the time of online application. You may write to ACS, either is it a system bug or some thing serious....


----------



## millinium_bug

ssan said:


> Congrats dude. Can you PM me your details.


whom u r asking?


----------



## amit26580

Anj ..Sorry for Troubleing ..have few other queires , please help

1. Which Courier is fast & aunthentic to send documents from India ?
2. Format of certificate for completion of english education from Universtiy /school ? do we need this certificate from all the entities like post graduate college , graduate , school or from any of them would work ?

3. Do we need Exp/Releaving letters even though we are submitting Ref/Stau document or let say HR letters having roles and responsibilities mentioned ?

Please respond to me asap as I am running short of time 


Thanks 
Amit


----------



## northwest

My application was lodged with ACS on March 19th, and I got the positive assessment yesterday. Next step IELTS. Damn! dates are not available until May 12th.


----------



## srivasu

Congrats! Best of luck for IELTS - we also checked, dates were available only for 12th and for Bangalore only! and then you have to wait for 2 weeks for the result !

I applied for ACS assessment as a Software Engineer on 2nd April , status is in stage 4 (with assessor). No requests for any additional documents made yet.


----------



## miyur

*Status change*

Hi folks, 
Can some let me know if it's okay for application status to change from "with assessor" to "In progress". Have I moved a step ahead or gone back ? Please let me know. I am in Stage 4 for days now.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## miyur

millinium_bug said:


> What is your Stage? either is it on Stage 2 or on Stage 4? If it is on Stage 4 and status is In Progress then its really an ultra fast processing



Are you sure about this ? I got my application hanging around for a week now on Stage 4 though status changed twice. Till yesterday, It was "With assessor" in Stage 4 and a few minutes ago as I refreshed the same page, it showed "In progress". Have I moved a step ahead or gone back ? Thanks for your time.


----------



## rajlaxman2000

*Need suggestion*

Hi All,

My Acs application changed status from stage-4 InProgress to stage-3 
Awaiting documents

Now they are asking my current employee ref letter on company letter head which obviously i cant provide..

Please see the msg below from them 

*"The employer reference needs to be on the company letterhead and include:"* 

Please help how can i resolve this


----------



## miyur

rajlaxman2000 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My Acs application changed status from stage-4 InProgress to stage-3
> Awaiting documents
> 
> Now they are asking my current employee ref letter on company letter head which obviously i cant provide..
> 
> Please see the msg below from them
> 
> *"The employer reference needs to be on the company letterhead and include:"*
> 
> Please help how can i resolve this


Yikes. That's unfortunate. What all documents did you submit ? Did you apply on your own or via an agent ? I think the documents w/o a company letter head should have sufficed till they appear good. Atleast I didn't submit anything on company letter head. People please chime in and let us know your thoughts too.

Thanks.


----------



## miyur

miyur said:


> Yikes. That's unfortunate. What all documents did you submit ? Did you apply on your own or via an agent ? I think the documents w/o a company letter head should have sufficed till they appear good. Atleast I didn't submit anything on company letter head. People please chime in and let us know your thoughts too.
> 
> Thanks.


Had you submitted the bonafide letter from your current Company stating your position and your joining date ?


----------



## miyur

Had you submitted the bonafide letter from your current Company stating your position and your joining date ?


----------



## rajlaxman2000

*yes*



miyur said:


> Had you submitted the bonafide letter from your current Company stating your position and your joining date ?



yes miyur, I have submitted my current employer offer letter. 
And for exp reference letter i have submitted letter on bond paper with my signature of my manager.

I am using agent. They such a stupid fellows that even i told them that my Application went in "*Awaiting document*s" stage so please check the mail and respond to CO.


----------



## applyoz

Hi,

Putting my dates for ACS skill assessment status.

1) Application Sent - 17th April 2012
2) Email Acknowledgement by ACS - 20th April 2012

The Date of Status changed to

In Process - 19th April (I am surprised as my courier reached on 20th april but the status was changed to In process on 19th!!)

Regards,
ApplyOz


----------



## miyur

rajlaxman2000 said:


> yes miyur, I have submitted my current employer offer letter.
> And for exp reference letter i have submitted letter on bond paper with my signature of my manager.
> 
> I am using agent. They such a stupid fellows that even i told them that my Application went in "*Awaiting document*s" stage so please check the mail and respond to CO.


Hard to understand what might have gone wrong here. Can you elaborate on your work experience and all ? When did you submit the application ?


----------



## miyur

applyoz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Putting my dates for ACS skill assessment status.
> 
> 1) Application Sent - 17th April 2012
> 2) Email Acknowledgement by ACS - 20th April 2012
> 
> The Date of Status changed to
> 
> In Process - 19th April (I am surprised as my courier reached on 20th april but the status was changed to In process on 19th!!)
> 
> Regards,
> ApplyOz


What matters is the Stage ? What stage is it in now ?


----------



## rajlaxman2000

miyur said:


> What matters is the Stage ? What stage is it in now ?



sorry for the msg


----------



## miyur

rajlaxman2000 said:


> yes miyur, I have submitted my current employer offer letter.
> And for exp reference letter i have submitted letter on bond paper with my signature of my manager.
> 
> I am using agent. They such a stupid fellows that even i told them that my Application went in "*Awaiting document*s" stage so please check the mail and respond to CO.



Hang on . I see that you mentioned about 2 letters here.
1) Company offer letter.
2) exp. reference letter with your manager's signatures (I assume it's the one with roles and responsibilties).

If so, can you let me know if you also submitted a Company bonafide letter on a **COMPANY LETTER HEAD** that explicitly mentions about your designation and date of joining and all ?


----------



## applyoz

miyur said:


> What matters is the Stage ? What stage is it in now ?


It is in stage 2 (Your Application has been Allocated and is Currently in Progress.). 

I was surprised as it went through this stage even before the courier reached them!


----------



## rajlaxman2000

*Nope*



miyur said:


> Hang on . I see that you mentioned about 2 letters here.
> 1) Company offer letter.
> 2) exp. reference letter with your manager's signatures (I assume it's the one with roles and responsibilties).
> 
> If so, can you let me know if you also submitted a Company bonafide letter on a **COMPANY LETTER HEAD** that explicitly mentions about your designation and date of joining and all ?



Nope i didn't submitted such. In fact i cant get it from current employer. I don't think they will give such for my visa purpose.


----------



## spin123

rajlaxman2000 said:


> Nope i didn't submitted such. In fact i cant get it from current employer. I don't think they will give such for my visa purpose.


Try to get it saying it's for ACS certification and not migration.

Did u provide a stat declaration?


----------



## rajlaxman2000

spin123 said:


> Try to get it saying it's for ACS certification and not migration.
> 
> Did u provide a stat declaration?


Yeah i provided stat declaration, but for me getting ack from company is really difficult


----------



## miyur

rajlaxman2000 said:


> Nope i didn't submitted such. In fact i cant get it from current employer. I don't think they will give such for my visa purpose.


I suspect that's the catch. My Employer was kind enough to provide it to me. 
What I can suggest you is that you just ask for Bonafide citing some other similar reason. After all, you aren't doing anything wrong but make sure that they don't mention the reason on the letter.

For example , say that you want it for some certification and need to submit it to the government office or etc., . They should definitely help you with it.


----------



## rajlaxman2000

*Thanks a lot*



miyur said:


> I suspect that's the catch. My Employer was kind enough to provide it to me.
> What I can suggest you is that you just ask for Bonafide citing some other similar reason. After all, you aren't doing anything wrong but make sure that they don't mention the reason on the letter.
> 
> For example , say that you want it for some certification and need to submit it to the government office or etc., . They should definitely help you with it.


Can you please send me sample format how should that look like. 
I mean does that need to include any project details and all
Or just my employee details and designation.


----------



## miyur

rajlaxman2000 said:


> Can you please send me sample format how should that look like.
> I mean does that need to include any project details and all
> Or just my employee details and designation.


Should look like this.


Subject : To whomsoever it may concern

This is to certify that Mr xxx. has been working with yyy Company from dd/mm/yy till date as a <designation>. If you wish to know more about him, feel free to contact us at [email protected](HR's mail id).

H.R Signature.
H.R designation with company address.


----------



## World2009

rajlaxman2000 said:


> Can you please send me sample format how should that look like.
> I mean does that need to include any project details and all
> Or just my employee details and designation.


Hi,

I had submitted a self statutory decl, Manager letter on bond paper, his visiting card, org chart, offer letter, hike letter, awards and recognition ltrs, salary slips (attested by the payroll office) and a brief work experience letter from the employer ( which had my start date and the current designation). I got the positive assessment with in 60 days and My case officer was vannessa.

you can just try to get the ltr from the HR or from the manager on the ltr head telling them that you are applying for ACS,


----------



## rajlaxman2000

*Thanks fot this*



miyur said:


> Should look like this.
> 
> 
> Subject : To whomsoever it may concern
> 
> This is to certify that Mr xxx. has been working with yyy Company from dd/mm/yy till date as a <designation>. If you wish to know more about him, feel free to contact us at [email protected](HR's mail id).
> 
> H.R Signature.
> H.R designation with company address.



Thanks a lot for the info, I have talked to my HR. They are fine with the format that you have mentioned.


----------



## miyur

Cheers! see you in australia then


----------



## miyur

Hello all, 
Any idea what "case finalised" implies ? 

Thanks,
Mayur.


----------



## des4aus

miyur said:


> Hello all,
> Any idea what "case finalised" implies ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mayur.


It means you got it 
Cheers!!!


----------



## miyur

des4aus said:


> It means you got it
> Cheers!!!


But how do I know what it means ? Is it that if results are +ve, it says "case finalised" and shows some other status for -ve ones ?


----------



## spin123

miyur said:


> But how do I know what it means ? Is it that if results are +ve, it says "case finalised" and shows some other status for -ve ones ?


Check your email. You should get the result by now.

Good Luck.


----------



## miyur

+ve assessment . Cheers! Next awaiting IELTS results. Fingers crossed. Hope I get required or a higher band scale .


----------



## sherlock

Putting up my details -

ACS Online application (261313 Software Engineer) - 12th April 2012
Docs received by ACS - 17th April 2012
Stage 4 (with assessor) - 18th April 2012

Waiting, waiting waiting ! :typing:


----------



## Tgupta

sherlock said:


> Putting up my details -
> 
> ACS Online application (261313 Software Engineer) - 12th April 2012
> Docs received by ACS - 17th April 2012
> Stage 4 (with assessor) - 18th April 2012
> 
> Waiting, waiting waiting ! :typing:


All ICT Skills Assessment applications submitted to the ACS before 27 April 2012 that are decision ready will be *guaranteed to receive a result letter before 1 July 2012.*

ACS (Australian Computer Society) - ACS News


----------



## sherlock

Tgupta said:


> All ICT Skills Assessment applications submitted to the ACS before 27 April 2012 that are decision ready will be *guaranteed to receive a result letter before 1 July 2012.*
> 
> ACS (Australian Computer Society) - ACS News



Yeah, I saw that news before applying, and was very happy. Just hoping that the results would come-in soon, so that the lonnnng visa process can start !


----------



## kitkar

I engaged an agent and the ACS online application was submitted 19th April 2012 and docs sent on 20th April.

Just wondering if they would have responded to the agent by now.

The downside of engaging an agent is that the responses go straight to them and not directly to you. You worry if they are sitting on it and not informing you. Anyone experienced this problem?


----------



## miyur

kitkar said:


> I engaged an agent and the ACS online application was submitted 19th April 2012 and docs sent on 20th April.
> 
> Just wondering if they would have responded to the agent by now.
> 
> The downside of engaging an agent is that the responses go straight to them and not directly to you. You worry if they are sitting on it and not informing you. Anyone experienced this problem?



You need to keep following with them closely. call him/her up and daily and express your anxiety .


----------



## foxybagga

ACS Application submitted - 23rd April
Docs Sent - 24th April
Application on Stage 1


----------



## kitkar

Contacted my agent and they provided me the id and password to check status myself. So I shall begin to share my timeline.

Acs online application thru agent: 19/4/2012
Stage 1: ?
Stage 2: 26/4/2012 

Is stage 3 mandatory?


----------



## millinium_bug

kitkar said:


> Contacted my agent and they provided me the id and password to check status myself. So I shall begin to share my timeline.
> 
> Acs online application thru agent: 19/4/2012
> Stage 1: ?
> Stage 2: 26/4/2012
> 
> Is stage 3 mandatory?


If you submit your complete documents then its non mandatory and it will be jumped to Stage 4 from Stage 2. In some case where Assessor feels deficiency of documentation, Status can be Jumped to Stage 3 from Stage 4 as well.


All the best ....


Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## kitkar

Hi all,

Quite amazing. Yesterday I just posted that my status was in Stage 2. I checked today and it has become Stage 4 - with Assessor. It's pretty fast! I hope the online status is accurate.

Acs online application thru agent: 19/4/2012
Stage 1: ?
Stage 2: 26/4/2012 
Stage 3: None
Stage 4: 27/4/2012

Normally how long does it take for Assessor to complete this stage?


----------



## indian01

kitkar said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Quite amazing. Yesterday I just posted that my status was in Stage 2. I checked today and it has become Stage 4 - with Assessor. It's pretty fast! I hope the online status is accurate.
> 
> Acs online application thru agent: 19/4/2012
> Stage 1: ?
> Stage 2: 26/4/2012
> Stage 3: None
> Stage 4: 27/4/2012
> 
> Normally how long does it take for Assessor to complete this stage?


Good to know that, congrats.
Even my application reached at Stage 2 on 26th Apr, but it's still at same stage. They received my hard copies on 26th Apr 2012 itself.

Hoping for the best on Monday.


----------



## eagleseye

kitkar said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Quite amazing. Yesterday I just posted that my status was in Stage 2. I checked today and it has become Stage 4 - with Assessor. It's pretty fast! I hope the online status is accurate.
> 
> Acs online application thru agent: 19/4/2012
> Stage 1: ?
> Stage 2: 26/4/2012
> Stage 3: None
> Stage 4: 27/4/2012
> 
> Normally how long does it take for Assessor to complete this stage?


In my case it took 1 week


----------



## gotmyacs

*Got My ACS today*

Thanks to all my friends who are active in this forum.. I got my ACS result today with assessment of all my education and experience..

ACS Online application : 31st March 2012
ACS documents recieved and acknowledgement mail : 3rd April 2012


ACS Status as below:

Stage 2 In Process : 1st April 2012
Stage 4 With assessor : 7th April 2012
Stage 4 In Progress: 26th April 2012

Result email arrived today 27th april 2012.

If your application has reached stage 4 in progress, it implies that the email would arrive at any moment. I got to know this from the forum and have been waiting eagerly for that.

I have to give my IELTS. Please let me know for any questions in ACS process...


----------



## abotelho83

ACS - Developer Programmer
12/03/2012 - Online App and Docs sent
16/03/2012 - Docs arrived, CO allocated (Lisa), Stage 2
03/04/2012 - Stage 4, Status: with assessor
26/04/2012 - Stage 4, Status: In Progress
27/04/2012 - Case Finalised! Suitable! Email received!


----------



## srivasu

Great, things seem to be moving again, my ACS application of Software Engineer has been in Stage IV (With assessor) from 5th April ! Hoping for a change soon!


----------



## srivasu

We got a positive assessment for me as a Software Engineer ( 6 years, 8 months) yesterday, here's the timeline -

ACS - Software Engineer
31/03/2012 - Online App and Docs sent
2/04/2012 - Docs arrived,Stage 2
03/04/2012 - Stage 4, Status: with assessor
30/04/2012 - Stage 4, Positive assessment email received!

Here is the list of documents that we had sent -

1. Moderately detailed Experience letter from company #2
2. 6 months pay slip 
3. 6 months bank account statement
4. All (3) salary increment letters 
5. Offer letter from company #2

6. Experience certificate and relieving letter from company #1
7. Detailed experience letter from my project leader on a stamp paper
8. 6 months pay slip 
9. Offer and appointment letters from company #1

10. CV in "Australian" format
11. Copy of Marksheets from 8 semesters
12. Copy of Degree Certificate
13. Copies of new and old passport

Everything except the CV was certified by a notary. We found a notary in the city civil court (Bangalore) and negotiated the price to 1800/- for 63 pages.

We used DHL to ship our documents at a cost of 3000/- .

I am lucky in the sense that I was able to get fairly detailed experience letters from both the companies that I've worked in as well as get a proper format for those letters from this forum.

Please let me know if you need the format or any other information regarding how to work with ACS.

Also, I would like to mention that we wanted to use the services of an agent (Y-Axis) who quoted INR 60,000 for the whole PR process. Based on the amount of knowledge available in this forum, we decided against it and it seems to be going well.


----------



## msvayani

Congrats mate :clap2:

It was the same case with me as well. Went to an agent and he quoted PKR 115, 000/- for whole PR processing. Just like you, I decided not to go with him and applied for ACS. Hence, got the positive result


----------



## applyoz

Putting my dates for ACS skill assessment status.

1) Application Sent - 17th April 2012
2) Email Acknowledgement by ACS - 20th April 2012
3) In Process - 19th April 
4) Stage 4 - With Assessor - 2nd May

Regards,
ApplyOz


----------



## srivasu

msvayani said:


> Congrats mate :clap2:
> 
> It was the same case with me as well. Went to an agent and he quoted PKR 115, 000/- for whole PR processing. Just like you, I decided not to go with him and applied for ACS. Hence, got the positive result



Thanks! Best of luck for the IELTS  I think agents will not be of much help unless one has a peculiar case maybe something like break in work, missing certificates etc


----------



## mhk

anyone got a reply from ACS who applied in april 2012?


----------



## Destination Journey

I applied on 10th april, its in stage 4 with assessor for over a week now...what about u mhk?


----------



## mhk

i applied on 19th april, docs reached on 23rd april and since then it's "with assessor" in stage 4...


----------



## kitkar

My status is at stage 4 - with assessor since 26th April. I see ppl's status progressing from 10 to 21 days recently. Let's hope to hear some good news soon.


----------



## srivasu

Mine was exactly 27 days in stage 4, check my update a couple of posts above.


----------



## mhk

best of luck kitkar!

srivasu...have u applied for the visa yet?


----------



## srivasu

mhk said:


> best of luck kitkar!
> 
> srivasu...have u applied for the visa yet?


no mhk, i need to find a credit card that has a limit of AUD 2960 and then there's a question of my wife's cancelled passport which i am trying to get answers for


----------



## mhk

i hope and wish u the best of very luck so that u can apply b4 july 2012...


----------



## Soudagar

Hello All,

My ACS status is as follows:

Date Received 03-May-2012
Event Type:RPL
Status: With assessor
Stage 4:Your Application is being Assessed by an Authorised Assessor.

its moved to Stage 4 , three days back , from what I've gathered it takes 1 month from this stage to move to stage 5, Ive applied as an ICT -Business Analyst


----------



## miyur

Hi guys, 
Can we discuss a bit on IELTS scores too ? In my earlier attempt. I got 
Writing - 8
Listening & Speaking 7.5 
Reading - 6  

Can someone advice as to how I can get better there in Reading? Also, how are others doing ? Finding it easy to score 7 across all ? Also, can someone recommend the date by when one should start on filing visa papers ?


----------



## mhk

i think u should file ur case as soon as u r done with all the pre-requisites...the earlier u apply the earlier u get ur PR


----------



## miyur

mhk said:


> i think u should file ur case as soon as u r done with all the pre-requisites...the earlier u apply the earlier u get ur PR



Shame that even after getting 7+ as a gross score, I couldn't make it last time . The whole notion of reappearing and that too for all the modules is tiresome . Yikes.


----------



## Soudagar

northwest said:


> My ACS application was acknowledged on Mar 19th, 2012. In stage 4 right now, with assessor, waiting for the result.
> 
> Anyone recently heard back from ACS?


Docs reached on 3rd may , in stage 4 , with accessor


----------



## foxybagga

miyur said:


> Shame that even after getting 7+ as a gross score, I couldn't make it last time . The whole notion of reappearing and that too for all the modules is tiresome . Yikes.


A perfectly good suggestion for appearing for IELTS is to take professional help. One must take atleast 1 to 2 weeks of professional training at a legitimate coaching center. This increases the probability of gettings a 7+ in all modules.

After almost 15 years of education in English Medium's we are full of over-confidence and consider IELTS as piece of cake and mess up the mildly tricky questions in the exam due to nervousness. Result - you are reading this comment.

Its not that difficult to study for 10-15 days and get a 7+ in all modules - provided you learn from the people who TEACH how to take IELTS.


----------



## Soudagar

Tgupta said:


> All ICT Skills Assessment applications submitted to the ACS before 27 April 2012 that are decision ready will be *guaranteed to receive a result letter before 1 July 2012.*
> 
> ACS (Australian Computer Society) - ACS News


Question : 27th April - online application reaches or 27th april hardcopy reaches.?


----------



## mhk

i guess they are talking about the hard copies, beacuse they dont really start the process until they get the complete docs...


----------



## Soudagar

mhk said:


> i guess they are talking about the hard copies, beacuse they dont really start the process until they get the complete docs...


Shucks ! fingers crosses / looks like a long wait


----------



## mhk

when did u apply btw?


----------



## Soudagar

mhk said:


> when did u apply btw?


Hi! My ACS file was logged in electronically and confirmation receipt received on 26th April , Docs Received on 3rd.


----------



## miyur

Folks, 
Does anyone know about the marking pattern in IELTS ? Perhaps, that's the only stuff that's straining my nerves these days  .

Marking pattern on one of the urls (IELTS Scoring Pattern) shows up as :

_Band Score Conversion Table for IELTS
There are total of 40 questions each in Reading and Listening Modules of IELTS. The band scoring system of the 40 questions are mentioned below:
Number of Correct Answers Score
20 5.5
25 6
28 6.5
30 7
33 7.5
35 8
38 8.5
40 9

In writing Module total score for Report writing is 3.6 and for Essay writing is 5.4. This score depends on your ability to write a report and an essay.

Similarly, speaking module covers total of 9 score. You will never get the score of speaking in decimal.
_

Any idea if that's true ?


----------



## miyur

Folks, 
Does anyone know about the marking pattern in IELTS ? Perhaps, that's the only stuff that's straining my nerves these days  .

Marking pattern on one of the urls (IELTS Scoring Pattern) shows up as :

_Band Score Conversion Table for IELTS
There are total of 40 questions each in Reading and Listening Modules of IELTS. The band scoring system of the 40 questions are mentioned below:
Number of Correct Answers Score
20 5.5
25 6
28 6.5
30 7
33 7.5
35 8
38 8.5
40 9

In writing Module total score for Report writing is 3.6 and for Essay writing is 5.4. This score depends on your ability to write a report and an essay.

Similarly, speaking module covers total of 9 score. You will never get the score of speaking in decimal.
_

Any idea if that's true ?


----------



## sherlock

Update - My ACS status changed from "Stage 4-with assessor(18th April)" to "Stage 4-in progress(9th May)" today.

I hope its a good sign ?


----------



## foxybagga

sherlock said:


> Update - My ACS status changed from "Stage 4-with assessor(18th April)" to "Stage 4-in progress(9th May)" today.
> 
> I hope its a good sign ?


Yeah buddy - you got it. Good luck!


----------



## mhk

hey Sherlock...do keep us posted about on when u get the to stage 5 and finally the approval.

wish u all the luck!


----------



## sherlock

mhk said:


> hey Sherlock...do keep us posted about on when u get the to stage 5 and finally the approval.
> 
> wish u all the luck!



Sure I will. I'm hoping that it'll be within this week ! fingers crossed !


----------



## rajlaxman2000

*Got ACS +ve result.*

Hi I got my ACS positive result.

I fel regret that i have taken agents help. bcz of him one of the employer doc missed and they have again requested for a hard copy. 

Hell with the agents. 

Here is my time lines:


Applied : March-9;

Case finalised: May 6
Got the PDF : May 7 

My agent missed one hard copy so app went into stage-4 to stage-3 for 5-8 days. 
other wise i could have get it in 30 days


----------



## mhk

rajlaxman2000 said:


> Hi I got my ACS positive result.
> 
> I fel regret that i have taken agents help. bcz of him one of the employer doc missed and they have again requested for a hard copy.
> 
> Hell with the agents.
> 
> Here is my time lines:
> 
> 
> Applied : March-9;
> 
> Case finalised: May 6
> Got the PDF : May 7
> 
> My agent missed one hard copy so app went into stage-4 to stage-3 for 5-8 days.
> other wise i could have get it in 30 days


many congrats...btw which occupation did u apply for?


----------



## rajlaxman2000

*Thank u*

I have applied for 261313 (Software engineer).


----------



## kitkar

Congrats sherlock and rajlaxman2000!

I was really frustrated with agents too. Took them two weeks to upload everything I provided. I could have done it myself and saved 2 weeks of waiting time and many many phone calls.


----------



## rajlaxman2000

*It is not completely true*



miyur said:


> Folks,
> Does anyone know about the marking pattern in IELTS ? Perhaps, that's the only stuff that's straining my nerves these days  .
> 
> Marking pattern on one of the urls (IELTS Scoring Pattern) shows up as :
> 
> _Band Score Conversion Table for IELTS
> There are total of 40 questions each in Reading and Listening Modules of IELTS. The band scoring system of the 40 questions are mentioned below:
> Number of Correct Answers Score
> 20 5.5
> 25 6
> 28 6.5
> 30 7
> 33 7.5
> 35 8
> 38 8.5
> 40 9
> 
> In writing Module total score for Report writing is 3.6 and for Essay writing is 5.4. This score depends on your ability to write a report and an essay.
> 
> Similarly, speaking module covers total of 9 score. You will never get the score of speaking in decimal.
> _
> 
> Any idea if that's true ?



We can get speaking in decimals : mine was 7.5.

Here is the listings :

Listening : (General)
23-25 : 6
26-29 : 6.5
30-31 : 7
32-34 : 7.5
35-36 : 8
37-38 : 8.5
39-40 : 9

Reading : (General)
30-31 : 6
32-33 : 6.5
34-35 : 7
36 : 7.5
37-38 : 8
39 : 8.5
40 : 9


I am sure about listening and Reading and Speaking . But I don't know about writing.


----------



## rajlaxman2000

*YEahh Agents are really frustating*



kitkar said:


> Congrats sherlock and rajlaxman2000!
> 
> I was really frustrated with agents too. Took them two weeks to upload everything I provided. I could have done it myself and saved 2 weeks of waiting time and many many phone calls.


Yeahh you are true kitkar, 


Agents are really frustrating. I have done many phone calls. In fact my case was finalized on 6 (sunday). I mailed my agent immediately on Monday I am able to catch them on Tuesday. and still they are saying they are not aware of. 
It is really pathetic. 

In fact my agent company is top in immigration in my city (Hyderabad, India)  so frustrating ppl.


----------



## miyur

thanks, rajlaxman. Hope May12th is the day for us.


----------



## Soudagar

Hi, how long does it take for the IELTS result to come in and how long before we get a hardcopy in our hand ?


----------



## rajlaxman2000

*13 days*



Soudagar said:


> Hi, how long does it take for the IELTS result to come in and how long before we get a hardcopy in our hand ?


It will take 13 days. After that results will be available online. Hard copy to reach our hand will take another 4/5 days


----------



## Soudagar

Thanks, looks tough for me , timelines pretty skewed


----------



## miyur

rajlaxman , soudagar - what are your job codes ? Are they available in plenty in aus ? In short, what are your thoughts ?


----------



## Soudagar

miyur said:


> rajlaxman , soudagar - what are your job codes ? Are they available in plenty in aus ? In short, what are your thoughts ?


Ive applied as an ICT Business Analyst : 261111
I was informed by my agent that theyre in demand also a quick search on seek justified this, 

my worry is that my app was received on 3rd May but lodged elecronically on 26th April , putting me in the twilight zone ! the plan is to , get my ACS and IELTS in order before 30th June and apply , there is a 10% chance of this happening due to the ACS timelines , but 10% is > than 0% , so its a guessing game from now onwards.

With the new rules coming in to play, seems unlikely that all apps coming through to DIAC will get approved, you basically lose your right to apply.

Hope !


----------



## sherlock

My ACS assessment is complete !

Timeline - 

Code - 261313 (Software Engineer)
Online application - 12th April 2012
Docs received by ACS - 17th April 2012
Stage 4 (With assessor) - 18th April 2012
Stage 4 (In Progress) - 9th May 2012
Received final letter - 10th May 2012 :clap2:


----------



## miyur

Guys - can we share our mail addresses here so that we can talk more on this via chat ? I already have rajlaxman in my list . If interested, please list down ur mail ids, preferably gmail ids , if you have one.


----------



## mhk

congrats Sherlock...when r u planning to apply for the visa (r u going for 175 visa?)


----------



## sherlock

mhk said:


> congrats Sherlock...when r u planning to apply for the visa (r u going for 175 visa?)


Thanks to all the seniors and moderators who helped me get through the assessment !


About the visa - Unfortunately, I complete my 5 yrs of exp only in June, so whats when I can claim full 10 points for employment, and complete the 65 points. My IELTS score (R:9, L:8.5, S:8, W:7.5 - O:8.5) was good, but I missed the 20 points given for 8 in all bands (got 7.5 in writing  , but 8+ everywhere else), so I can claim only 10 points there.

So basically, I can apply for 175 only after 20th June  and even if I apply for Vic SS today, I am not so sure that they will give me my results within a month ! 

So now the next question for me is : whether to apply for 175 in last week of June, or wait to hear about SS, and apply after 1st July for 176 (since SS would give me automatic invitation to apply for visa).

Any suggestions?


----------



## srivasu

sherlock said:


> My ACS assessment is complete !
> 
> Timeline -
> 
> Code - 261313 (Software Engineer)
> Online application - 12th April 2012
> Docs received by ACS - 17th April 2012
> Stage 4 (With assessor) - 18th April 2012
> Stage 4 (In Progress) - 9th May 2012
> Received final letter - 10th May 2012 :clap2:


Congrats sherlock!


----------



## miyur

sherlock said:


> My ACS assessment is complete !
> 
> Timeline -
> 
> Code - 261313 (Software Engineer)
> Online application - 12th April 2012
> Docs received by ACS - 17th April 2012
> Stage 4 (With assessor) - 18th April 2012
> Stage 4 (In Progress) - 9th May 2012
> Received final letter - 10th May 2012 :clap2:


Congratulations, Sir


----------



## bangsree

Job Code: 262113 (Systems Administrator)
Status: Stage4 - Your Application is being Assessed by an Authorised Assessor.
Date Received	22-February-2012

In mid of April they have asked for referral letter from my current employer with roles and responsibilities. It took around 35 days to submit but they have request to submit within 30days.

Can anyone let me know how many more days/weeks it might take to know the result? Hopefully it should be +ve


----------



## bangsree

*ACS Status*

Job Code: 262113 (Systems Administrator)
Status: Stage4 - Your Application is being Assessed by an Authorised Assessor.
Date Received	22-February-2012

In mid of April they have asked for referral letter from my current employer with roles and responsibilities. It took around 35 days to submit but they have request to submit within 30days.

Can anyone let me know how many more days/weeks it might take to know the result? Hopefully it should be +ve


----------



## abotelho83

sherlock said:


> Thanks to all the seniors and moderators who helped me get through the assessment !
> 
> 
> About the visa - Unfortunately, I complete my 5 yrs of exp only in June, so whats when I can claim full 10 points for employment, and complete the 65 points. My IELTS score (R:9, L:8.5, S:8, W:7.5 - O:8.5) was good, but I missed the 20 points given for 8 in all bands (got 7.5 in writing  , but 8+ everywhere else), so I can claim only 10 points there.
> 
> So basically, I can apply for 175 only after 20th June  and even if I apply for Vic SS today, I am not so sure that they will give me my results within a month !
> 
> So now the next question for me is : whether to apply for 175 in last week of June, or wait to hear about SS, and apply after 1st July for 176 (since SS would give me automatic invitation to apply for visa).
> 
> Any suggestions?


Apply for NSW SS, and then apply for 176 before Jun 30.


----------



## Destination Journey

Status changed to in progress today for stage 4...


----------



## mhk

Destination Journey said:


> Status changed to in progress today for stage 4...


when did ur docs get there?


----------



## mhk

btw...many congrats! hopefully u'll get ur +ve result on monday!


----------



## Destination Journey

Docs received on 10th April!


----------



## Destination Journey

What about u mhk?


----------



## mhk

i m still waiting for ACS...my docs reached there on 23rd april...


----------



## Destination Journey

occupation? r u going for 176 or 175?


----------



## mhk

Software engineer...hopefully 175...what about u?


----------



## Destination Journey

176, Soft Tester...


----------



## mhk

Which state?


----------



## Destination Journey

Vic, u using agent? before 1st july or after?


----------



## msvayani

sherlock said:


> Thanks to all the seniors and moderators who helped me get through the assessment !
> 
> About the visa - Unfortunately, I complete my 5 yrs of exp only in June, so whats when I can claim full 10 points for employment, and complete the 65 points. My IELTS score (R:9, L:8.5, S:8, W:7.5 - O:8.5) was good, but I missed the 20 points given for 8 in all bands (got 7.5 in writing  , but 8+ everywhere else), so I can claim only 10 points there.
> 
> So basically, I can apply for 175 only after 20th June  and even if I apply for Vic SS today, I am not so sure that they will give me my results within a month !
> 
> So now the next question for me is : whether to apply for 175 in last week of June, or wait to hear about SS, and apply after 1st July for 176 (since SS would give me automatic invitation to apply for visa).
> 
> Any suggestions?


I would say you should apply for 175 before 30 June because there is no guarantee that you will get the SS. What if you waited for SS after June 30 and didn't get it for any reason whatsoever.


----------



## mhk

Nope, i'll do it myself IA...yes hopefully b4 june 30th...and u?


----------



## Destination Journey

Same...


----------



## Soudagar

miyur said:


> Guys - can we share our mail addresses here so that we can talk more on this via chat ? I already have rajlaxman in my list . If interested, please list down ur mail ids, preferably gmail ids , if you have one.


[email protected]


----------



## Soudagar

msvayani said:


> I would say you should apply for 175 before 30 June because there is no guarantee that you will get the SS. What if you waited for SS after June 30 and didn't get it for any reason whatsoever.


APply before June 30th


----------



## rajlaxman2000

Soudagar said:


> [email protected]


[email protected]


----------



## vr4indian

Hi All

Today morning, received email from officer saying that, "required documents have been received. Your assessment will be finalised shortly.". At the moment, application is in stage 4 with status as "With Assessor". 

Just wondering, any idea how long it will take them to finalize decision on my application (261313)?. I submitted my application on 15 March 2012.

Thanks


----------



## vr4indian

Hi All

Today morning, received email from officer saying that, "required documents have been received. Your assessment will be finalised shortly.". At the moment, application is in stage 4 with status as "With Assessor". 

Just wondering, any idea how long it will take them to finalize decision on my application (261313)?. I submitted my application on 15 March 2012.

Thanks


----------



## rajlaxman2000

*It will take another 7 days max*



vr4indian said:


> Hi All
> 
> Today morning, received email from officer saying that, "required documents have been received. Your assessment will be finalised shortly.". At the moment, application is in stage 4 with status as "With Assessor".
> 
> Just wondering, any idea how long it will take them to finalize decision on my application (261313)?. I submitted my application on 15 March 2012.
> 
> Thanks



vr4indian, don't worry you will get the result in another 7-10 days maximum.


----------



## miyur

Thanks guys, I added rajlaxman2000 sometime back to my list and sent sarfaraz d invite now.


----------



## miyur

msvayani said:


> I would say you should apply for 175 before 30 June because there is no guarantee that you will get the SS. What if you waited for SS after June 30 and didn't get it for any reason whatsoever.


Thanks, msvayani for sharing the IELTS results with us, particularly the number of attempts . It's a kind of boost when we are about to down our heads when nothing seems to be working just right.


----------



## vr4indian

Thank you Laxman for your quick reply. It would be great if someone can share his/her skill assessment outcome. I am interested in knowing what sort of details it has. Is there any website where I can check that?

Thanks


----------



## rajlaxman2000

*sample ACS assessment report*



vr4indian said:


> Thank you Laxman for your quick reply. It would be great if someone can share his/her skill assessment outcome. I am interested in knowing what sort of details it has. Is there any website where I can check that?
> 
> Thanks


Please find the attachment for sample ACS report


----------



## miyur

vr4indian said:


> Thank you Laxman for your quick reply. It would be great if someone can share his/her skill assessment outcome. I am interested in knowing what sort of details it has. Is there any website where I can check that?
> 
> Thanks


On their site, it would just show the status . I have been classified as "Developer Programmer" but this doesn't appear online but on the detailed result sent to you or your agent . The one attached by rajlaxman is the right template.

-Miyur.


----------



## mhk

but in the image attached by rajlaxman, it's no where mentioned about teh occupation or the skill code he applied for?


----------



## rajlaxman2000

*please find the updated one with skill code including*

Please find the attached img of sample acs report including skill code, No where they mentioned about technology.


----------



## rajlaxman2000

*sorry for the same one, find the latest now*

Please find the updated one here


----------



## Soudagar

thanks for sharing ,


----------



## mhk

Thanks a lot. It was really very useful...


----------



## miyur

Hi all , 
I would suggest we all share our mail ids and get into a conf. room to share our views and get speedy help. Sounds good to everyone or does any1 have a better idea ?

-MN.


----------



## Destination Journey

Got the magical email today! Positive Assessment!


----------



## rajlaxman2000

*Woww congrats*



Destination Journey said:


> Got the magical email today! Positive Assessment!



Congrats dude, can you share ur time lines which will help others to understand the situation. :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## miyur

Destination Journey said:


> Got the magical email today! Positive Assessment!



CONGRATS ! March towards the destination now .


----------



## Destination Journey

thanks...just updated my signature...


----------



## Soudagar

good idea, count me in , [email protected]


----------



## Soudagar

Destination Journey said:


> Got the magical email today! Positive Assessment!


Congrads, mate:clap2:


----------



## Soudagar

rajlaxman2000 said:


> Congrats dude, can you share ur time lines which will help others to understand the situation. :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


@Rajlaxman , how went the Exam ?


----------



## miyur

Soudagar said:


> good idea, count me in , [email protected]



I sent you the invite from my mail id. Can you check ? Thanks!


----------



## oghope

Status changed to "In Progress". How much time required to get the result, any idea?


----------



## miyur

oghope said:


> Status changed to "In Progress". How much time required to get the result, any idea?


 A weak or two from here.


----------



## mhk

oghope...when did u apply for ACS?...i guess it will take another day or two for u to get your +ve assessment...


----------



## oghope

mhk said:


> oghope...when did u apply for ACS?...i guess it will take another day or two for u to get your +ve assessment...


Thanks mhk. I've applied at 10-Apr-12 and from 20-Apr-12 it was showing "With Assessor".


----------



## mhk

plz do keep us posted about ur status!


----------



## Gocean

Destination Journey said:


> thanks...just updated my signature...


I notice in your signature, you applied for VSS way before you got your skill assessment. Could you share how it is possible?

Thanks,
Joy


----------



## chimo0703

Code - 261312 (Developer Programmer)

Online application - 12th April 2012
Docs received by ACS - 13th April 2012
Stage 4 (With assessor) - 18th April 2012 (?)
Stage 4 (In Progress) - 14th May 2012
Received final letter - 15th May 2012


----------



## Gocean

Congrats..chimo0703!!! Mine was received on 18th April.. still With Assessor! Hope everything goes well! fingers crossed!


----------



## Destination Journey

You just need to have IELTS to apply for Vic SS . You can submit your ACS assessment later.


----------



## vr4indian

Destination Journey said:


> You just need to have IELTS to apply for Vic SS . You can submit your ACS assessment later.



Hi All

May I know how many days it take to reach 'in Progress' from 'With assessor' - stage 4?

Thanks


----------



## sherlock

vr4indian said:


> Hi All
> 
> May I know how many days it take to reach 'in Progress' from 'With assessor' - stage 4?
> 
> Thanks



For me, it took about 19 days.


----------



## andredantas_s

Did anyone write the RPL?
I submitted on April 12th, docs arrived on April 18th the status is still with assessor, I think with RPL will take longer to get the results.


----------



## foxybagga

:clap2:


andredantas_s said:


> Did anyone write the RPL?
> I submitted on April 12th, docs arrived on April 18th the status is still with assessor, I think with RPL will take longer to get the results.


RPL generally takes 4 weeks mate, I submitted on 26th April.


----------



## andredantas_s

OK! lets wait! I´ll keep updating my status!


----------



## Gocean

Destination Journey said:


> You just need to have IELTS to apply for Vic SS . You can submit your ACS assessment later.



Thanks for your response!


----------



## auslover

If i have my ACS ,IELTS and everything 
Plus State sponsorship will i still be effected by EOI . I have heard that if one has EOI then one will not be effected by EOI.


----------



## auslover

If we request the victoria state for fast pace processing of the case due to strict timelines do they accept these kinds of requests??


----------



## oghope

mhk said:


> plz do keep us posted about ur status!


Finally got that sweet mail yesterday. Below is my timeline:

ACS: 10-Apr-12 (ANZSCO 263213), ACS+ve: 15-May-12, IELTS: 21-Apr-12 (6.5 OA), SA SS Applied: 15-May-12, Waiting for SS approval :confused2:


----------



## vr4indian

Hi All

Received email from ACS.

Code: 261311 
Date applied: 20 March 2012
Additional doc asked : 10 April 2012
Additional doc provided: 30 April 2012
Additional doc asked again: 05 May 2012
Additional doc provided again: 13 May 2012
Case assigned to Assessor: 13 May 2012
Received + : 16 May 2012.


My case was bit complicated as I had 

1: Previous employer (from India) who was not ready to provide reference on 
letter head. 

2: Previous employer (from India) who was not in position to provide reference as company was shut down  .

3: For my present organization, I worked in India and they were not ready to provide duties (which is mandatory as per ACS) on letter head.


4: For my present organization, I am working in Australia and they were not ready to provide duties (which is mandatory as per ACS) on letter head.

5: Thank God, I have colleagues who were ready to provide personal reference on 100Rs stamp paper as well as on ACS Statutory Declaration form. 

Let me know if you want details about how I overcome all obstacles by not using any agent.

Thank you again all for your help and guidance.


----------



## mhk

oghope said:


> Finally got that sweet mail yesterday. Below is my timeline:
> 
> ACS: 10-Apr-12 (ANZSCO 263213), ACS+ve: 15-May-12, IELTS: 21-Apr-12 (6.5 OA), SA SS Applied: 15-May-12, Waiting for SS approval :confused2:


congrats oghope and vr4indian...wish u the very best of luck! do keep in touch with us and keep us posted about how u plan to move forward...


----------



## auslover

M very happy got +Ve ACS today 

ACS Application started processing 13th April 2012
ACS Application +ve result 16th May 2012


----------



## vr4indian

auslover said:


> M very happy got +Ve ACS today
> 
> ACS Application started processing 13th April 2012
> ACS Application +ve result 16th May 2012


what is your IELTS score?


----------



## auslover

8.5,8.5,7,7

Gearing up for SS now 
Can anybody suggest where to apply?


----------



## rajlaxman2000

*Woww Gr8 score*



auslover said:


> 8.5,8.5,7,7
> 
> Gearing up for SS now
> Can anybody suggest where to apply?


Hi auslover u have gr8 score. All the best with SS. NSW SS would be possible with in the time line by considering the june-30 dead line for new rules.


----------



## miyur

auslover said:


> 8.5,8.5,7,7
> 
> Gearing up for SS now
> Can anybody suggest where to apply?


Cheers! gr8 going. NSW/VC should be apt but take a look at your job code and decide accordingly.


----------



## auslover

Thank you raj and mayur


----------



## auslover

auslover said:


> Thank you raj and mayur



I have heard that if one gets state sponsorship then he will get invitation to apply automatically when he logs a EOI after july 1 2012.
Can any expert confirm it?


----------



## Pepraoz

Someone have had status update?
I think my application will be soon, My online application was in 16-April and my hard copies was received on 23-April-2012


----------



## andredantas_s

Today my status change from with assessor to in progress. I applyed on April 12th, docs received on April 18th, with assessor on April 19th. I think tomorrow I will get the result.


----------



## mhk

I think so too that u'll get it tomorrow...otherwise u'll have a weekend full of suspense and anxiety


----------



## Pepraoz

mhk said:


> I think so too that u'll get it tomorrow...otherwise u'll have a weekend full of suspense and anxiety


hahahahaha
I hope you can get your result tomorrow and I get my result in next week. The sooner it ending is better.


----------



## Gocean

Just received a positive result. Here is my timeline:

- Documents received on 18 April
- With Assessor 19 April
- In Progress 16 May
- Positive result 16 May

Wish me luck on my IL, which is in 1 week's time!

Good luck to you guys too on this same journey!!!

Joy


----------



## andredantas_s

Me too, just received the positive result as well under system analyst!!!:clap2:

Now I have a dilema, I have my IELTS exams booked to June 30th, there was no other day available before. June 30th is the last day before the new laws takes place.
I am really considering applying for DIAC just after I finish my IELTS test even without my results, here is my doubt:

I know if I didn´t get 7 in all tests I will loose money, but I am willing to take a shot.
After the test they gave us a number to check the results online, can I use this number as refference when I apply without the results or do I need really to wait the results?
Last doubt, here we are 13 hours before Australia, so on June 30th, 11 am here will be July 1st 00:00, do I need to apply before July 1st in Australia timezone or if I apply on June 30th in my timezone I will be able to do so until midnight here?

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## vvc

All timings are based on australian timings. As long as by 30th jun 23:59 in australia, it dhould be ok


----------



## andredantas_s

Great!! thanks vvc!


----------



## vvc

Anyone got a reply from ACS today?

My app deails
Online App : 23/04/2012
Docs received : 26/04/2012
With Assesor : 26/04/2012


----------



## aravind.aiti

Did any one who applied after April 15th received ACS assesment?

I cleared my IELTS (R-9/W-7/S-8/L-7) and waiting for ACS assesment outcome. 

Once that is out and positive, I need to apply for state sponsorship.


Date Received	17-April-2012
Event Type	RPL
Status With assessor

Thanks
Aravind


----------



## timus17

andredantas_s said:


> Me too, just received the positive result as well under system analyst!!!:clap2:
> 
> Now I have a dilema, I have my IELTS exams booked to June 30th, there was no other day available before. June 30th is the last day before the new laws takes place.
> I am really considering applying for DIAC just after I finish my IELTS test even without my results, here is my doubt:
> 
> I know if I didn´t get 7 in all tests I will loose money, but I am willing to take a shot.
> After the test they gave us a number to check the results online, can I use this number as refference when I apply without the results or do I need really to wait the results?
> Last doubt, here we are 13 hours before Australia, so on June 30th, 11 am here will be July 1st 00:00, do I need to apply before July 1st in Australia timezone or if I apply on June 30th in my timezone I will be able to do so until midnight here?
> 
> Thanks for all the help!




Thanks for updating you status..

Who was the CO in your case ?


----------



## aravind.aiti

Yes.Even I have RPL and its more than a month...keeping my fingers crossed. I cleared IELTS and ready with documentation to apply for state sponsorship.


----------



## Gocean

andredantas_s said:


> Me too, just received the positive result as well under system analyst!!!:clap2:
> 
> Now I have a dilema, I have my IELTS exams booked to June 30th, there was no other day available before. June 30th is the last day before the new laws takes place.
> I am really considering applying for DIAC just after I finish my IELTS test even without my results, here is my doubt:
> 
> I know if I didn´t get 7 in all tests I will loose money, but I am willing to take a shot.
> After the test they gave us a number to check the results online, can I use this number as refference when I apply without the results or do I need really to wait the results?
> Last doubt, here we are 13 hours before Australia, so on June 30th, 11 am here will be July 1st 00:00, do I need to apply before July 1st in Australia timezone or if I apply on June 30th in my timezone I will be able to do so until midnight here?
> 
> Thanks for all the help!


I read somewhere that if you dont have your IELTS result at the time of application lodging, your application will be refused later, save your money and wait until you have the result with you. You can do more research but that was what I came across. Hope this helps.

Joy


----------



## Gocean

aravind.aiti said:


> Did any one who applied after April 15th received ACS assesment?
> 
> I cleared my IELTS (R-9/W-7/S-8/L-7) and waiting for ACS assesment outcome.
> 
> Once that is out and positive, I need to apply for state sponsorship.
> 
> 
> Date Received	17-April-2012
> Event Type	RPL
> Status With assessor
> 
> Thanks
> Aravind


See my timeline. They got my application on 18 for Analyst Programmer and I got my result yesterday.


----------



## andredantas_s

I am not sure who was my CO. The first e-mail I got regarding my docs arrived was from Helen, the approval letter e-mail I got from Lisa.

About what Joy said, I think I read that somewhere as well, but I can't find it anymore, I will just keep looking and if I find anything I'll let u all know.


----------



## Gocean

andredantas_s said:


> I am not sure who was my CO. The first e-mail I got regarding my docs arrived was from Helen, the approval letter e-mail I got from Lisa.
> 
> About what Joy said, I think I read that somewhere as well, but I can't find it anymore, I will just keep looking and if I find anything I'll let u all know.


Here it is: SUBMITTING IELTS AFTER LODGING THE APPLICATION : British Expat Discussion Forum

So dont burn your money with that.


----------



## andredantas_s

Actually, I understood he submitted before he took the IELTS, I would be submitting after I took the test but before I get the results. But that is ok, I found an information on the IMMI's blog which I think it is most of people here doubt, after that I am definitely waiting my IELTS results:


Myth 5 -The introduction of SkillSelect will mean less skilled visas will be granted.

This is not true.

Each year the government announces the number of places in the migration program as part of the Budget. This announcement on the program size is what determines the number of skilled visas available each year.

In the 2012–13 Budget an additional 3400 places will be allocated to the skilled migration program—this is a total of 129 250 places.

SkillSelect will not increase or reduce the overall number of visas granted. It will only determine who is able to lodge a visa application for the independent, family sponsored, state/territory nominated and business skills visas. The target number of skilled visas granted will be the same as the number set by government in the Budget.

source: Migration Blog


----------



## TheEndofDays

Remember: When you lodge your application, you will be asked about your level of English competency in form 1221 (superior, competent, etc) and this is based on your IELTS results


----------



## eskaydoubleyoo

took about 31 days for my ACS assessment to complete.

got +ve


----------



## vvc

Escadoubleyoo,

Can you let us know your timelines please???


----------



## eskaydoubleyoo

vvc said:


> Escadoubleyoo,
> 
> Can you let us know your timelines please???


docs received at ACS: Apr 19
results received: May 20


----------



## vvc

Thats great, thank you
My docs receive at ACS on 23 apr 2012

So, i can expect my assesment results this week

Eagerly waiting for it


----------



## eskaydoubleyoo

vvc said:


> Thats great, thank you
> My docs receive at ACS on 23 apr 2012
> 
> So, i can expect my assesment results this week
> 
> Eagerly waiting for it



as hard as it may sound, try not to think about it.

everyone's assessment time may be different, depending on the documentation sent in. mine was very straightforward, but still took a while.


----------



## vvc

Thats true
Mine is also straight forward. In stage 4 since docs received. Hopefully no more additional docs 

Thanks for u r response!


----------



## auslover

eskaydoubleyoo said:


> as hard as it may sound, try not to think about it.
> 
> everyone's assessment time may be different, depending on the documentation sent in. mine was very straightforward, but still took a while.


It is very easy to say that don't try to think about it but in reality one cannot do it as in my case the full 33 days while waiting for ACS were very hard . Harder than waiting for IELTS . 
But, it is a very good suggestion to Divert your attention from thinking about ACS


----------



## Shree Ganesh

Same timeline.. 
docs received at ACS: Apr 23 its in Stage 4.... 

Waiting ..waiting..and waiting .. 




vvc said:


> Thats great, thank you
> My docs receive at ACS on 23 apr 2012
> 
> So, i can expect my assesment results this week
> 
> Eagerly waiting for it


----------



## sherlock

Shree Ganesh said:


> Same timeline..
> docs received at ACS: Apr 23 its in Stage 4....
> 
> Waiting ..waiting..and waiting ..



You are VERY close  Dont worry !


----------



## mhk

thanks to Almighty i got my positive assessment today from acs. my timelines were:

1. Application submitted (online): 19/4/2012
2. Docs received: 23/4/2012
3. With Assessor: 24/4/2012
4. In Progress: 20/5/2012
5. +ve Assessment (thanks GOD): 21/5/2012


----------



## vvc

Hi mhk
Congrats on the good news

My dates are also exactly the same. Waiting for the results!!!!


----------



## mhk

thanks to Almighty i got my positive assessment today from acs. my timelines were:

1. Application submitted (online): 19/4/2012
2. Docs received: 23/4/2012
3. With Assessor: 24/4/2012
4. In Progress: 20/5/2012
5. +ve Assessment (thanks GOD): 21/5/2012


----------



## Shree Ganesh

gr8 .congrats mhk

I am waiting.....ray:




mhk said:


> thanks to Almighty i got my positive assessment today from acs. my timelines were:
> 
> 1. Application submitted (online): 19/4/2012
> 2. Docs received: 23/4/2012
> 3. With Assessor: 24/4/2012
> 4. In Progress: 20/5/2012
> 5. +ve Assessment (thanks GOD): 21/5/2012


----------



## mhk

Thanks and yes, i sincerely hope u get it very quickly!


----------



## oghope

mhk said:


> thanks to Almighty i got my positive assessment today from acs. my timelines were:
> 
> 1. Application submitted (online): 19/4/2012
> 2. Docs received: 23/4/2012
> 3. With Assessor: 24/4/2012
> 4. In Progress: 20/5/2012
> 5. +ve Assessment (thanks GOD): 21/5/2012


Congrats mhk for the success! :clap2:


----------



## mhk

thanks a lot oghope...have u applied for the visa?


----------



## oghope

mhk said:


> thanks a lot oghope...have u applied for the visa?


I've applied for SA SS last Wednesday and waiting for that. After getting SS+ result I will apply final application for 176.


----------



## kitkar

mhk said:


> thanks to Almighty i got my positive assessment today from acs. my timelines were:
> 
> 1. Application submitted (online): 19/4/2012
> 2. Docs received: 23/4/2012
> 3. With Assessor: 24/4/2012
> 4. In Progress: 20/5/2012
> 5. +ve Assessment (thanks GOD): 21/5/2012


Congrats mhk! What visa will u b applying?


----------



## vvc

Guys
Anyone has any updates from ACS?


----------



## Soudagar

Not yet, my signature has my time line


----------



## mhk

kitkar said:


> Congrats mhk! What visa will u b applying?


thanks u kitkar...i'll b applying for 175...what about u?


----------



## vvc

Mhk,
Do you have the required IELTS score?


----------



## mhk

vvc said:


> Mhk,
> Do you have the required IELTS score?


yup...i have overall score of 7.5...with 7 and 7.5 in all the sections...


----------



## kitkar

I'm still waiting for ACS. My application has been in stage 4, with accessor since 26th April. If all goes well, hope to apply for 175 too.


----------



## mhk

Has ur status changed to "in progress"?


----------



## vvc

No, not even mine


----------



## Pepraoz

my docs were received on april 23 and still in stage 4, with accessor and I'm anxious waiting!!!


----------



## mhk

i hope u guys will get ur +ve assessment this week!


----------



## vvc

Yes, mhk expecting so!


----------



## vvc

Guys, i am very eager to know if anyone has received ACS results?


----------



## Dev20

vvc said:


> Guys, i am very eager to know if anyone has received ACS results?


Even our time lines are same......... from 30th April its with assessor. Still waiting for any communication from ACS.

Hope fully the outcome will be +ve.


----------



## vvc

Hi Dev
Mine changed to In progress today and execting my result by this week.

For you, i think it will be next week

Lets hope for the best


----------



## Shree Ganesh

Gr8 vvc ....

I am still waiting for status change ..... ..


----------



## vvc

Oh. Its showing with the assessor again.


----------



## Shree Ganesh

what ??? what is going there....did such things happened?

I hope the status will change soon for all of us.......








vvc said:


> Oh. Its showing with the assessor again.


----------



## vvc

Yes, Ganesh
I was so happy to see the change in the morning!
But now, after my lunch its showing assessor again

God knows!


----------



## spin123

vvc said:


> Yes, Ganesh
> I was so happy to see the change in the morning!
> But now, after my lunch its showing assessor again
> 
> God knows!


keep it cool buddy... you will get it...


----------



## vvc

Thanks Spin


----------



## Shree Ganesh

vcc - You have your IELTS result with you ?

are you planning for 175 ? 

I have question about age Bracket - I am 32 year 10 month old 10 days old 

In which bracket I am fit in 25 to 32 or 33 to 39 ?


----------



## Soudagar

vvc said:


> No, not even mine


Nope


----------



## millinium_bug

Shree Ganesh said:


> vcc - You have your IELTS result with you ?
> 
> are you planning for 175 ?
> 
> I have question about age Bracket - I am 32 year 10 month old 10 days old
> 
> In which bracket I am fit in 25 to 32 or 33 to 39 ?



Dear Ganesh,
i think u fit in 33 to 39 bracket
because you are 32+ now

Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## mhk

But i guess u fit the 32 year bracket, as u havent touced 33 yet...


----------



## Shree Ganesh

I hope so MHK....it will give me 5 points ....

but as you can see Shoaib's reply...it is not sure .

I want to know how DIAC consider the Age bracket ..


----------



## aarkay

Shree Ganesh said:


> I hope so MHK....it will give me 5 points ....
> 
> but as you can see Shoaib's reply...it is not sure .
> 
> I want to know how DIAC consider the Age bracket ..


avoid all confusion and .... send a query to acs assessment email id, and get your answer...


----------



## millinium_bug

aarkay said:


> avoid all confusion and .... send a query to acs assessment email id, and get your answer...


But i don't think so ACS has the authority to reward you points for age. What i know your age will be calculate when you will apply for DIAC.... 

your point needs some expert opinion ....

Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## vvc

Ok guys, thanks for your replies I have checkednow and it shows 'In progress'. 

Wrong option might have been selected before


----------



## Dev20

vvc said:


> Ok guys, thanks for your replies I have checkednow and it shows 'In progress'.
> 
> Wrong option might have been selected before



:clap2: Congratz VVC.

VVC - Can u plz share the dates of each plase. 

How many companies have u mentioned in the ACS . As for me , there is 4 companies for which the ACS guys have to verify . so does this factor going to effect the Processing time .


----------



## Soudagar

*Ielts*

Guys, hope this helps, its something i figured out when studying for IELTS essays.
One problem i encountered was that it was insanely difficult to figure out how to start the paragraph and get the thought process started. So that got me thinking , so here goes, i think i mayhave a one soze fits all template, remember not to blindly copy it but to add your twists and takes to this template, i think it just might work ! all the best , my IELTS starts tomm !

Now lets get :focus:


----------



## millinium_bug

Dev20 said:


> :clap2: Congratz VVC.
> 
> VVC - Can u plz share the dates of each plase.
> 
> How many companies have u mentioned in the ACS . As for me , there is 4 companies for which the ACS guys have to verify . so does this factor going to effect the Processing time .


hi Dev,
bro as far as 4 companies are concerned i don't think this factor may effect your processing time .... yes the factor that may concern ACS is the quality of documentation and your supporting documents provided to ACS ... Extra information may also leads to delay your case .... Exact information, according to what they required may proceed your case more faster ..... plus ACS i don't think verify from your empoyer .... they just evaluate your degree with Australian equivalent and calculate the number of years experience on the basis of your Job description for your selected occupation.......

Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## Dev20

millinium_bug said:


> hi Dev,
> bro as far as 4 companies are concerned i don't think this factor may effect your processing time .... yes the factor that may concern ACS is the quality of documentation and your supporting documents provided to ACS ... Extra information may also leads to delay your case .... Exact information, according to what they required may proceed your case more faster ..... plus ACS i don't think verify from your empoyer .... they just evaluate your degree with Australian equivalent and calculate the number of years experience on the basis of your Job description for your selected occupation.......
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib Anwar


Well Shoaib thanks for the clarification. 
u got ur SS visa right congratz......... u applied for which state ............... what is the requirement for SS n how is it difficult from Visa 175 .:confused2:


----------



## vvc

Guys
Good news to share

My assesmet is positive
I will share more details later! On my way to IELTS exam

ANZSCO: 261111-ICT Business Analyst | ACS Applied: 23 Apr 2012| ACS Result: In progress


----------



## vvc

Details in signature

ANZSCO: 261111-ICT Business Analyst | ACS Applied: 23 Apr 2012| ACS Result: 25 May 2012


----------



## Shree Ganesh

that's gr8. congratulation. :clap2:.... and all the best for IELTS exam...:thumb:




vvc said:


> Details in signature
> 
> ANZSCO: 261111-ICT Business Analyst | ACS Applied: 23 Apr 2012| ACS Result: 25 May 2012


----------



## Shree Ganesh

Hi Shoaib.... 
I have checked with MARA agent today .he said I am in bracket of 25 to 32.
since I have not touch 33 yet..still 2 more moths to go .... 
even anj1976 anj1976 who is Moderator..she also confirmed to me ...

thanks you and all other guys who replied to me .



millinium_bug said:


> But i don't think so ACS has the authority to reward you points for age. What i know your age will be calculate when you will apply for DIAC....
> 
> your point needs some expert opinion ....
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib Anwar


----------



## miyur

hurray . I got my IELTS results today.
The results are as follows:

Listening:	8.0
Reading:	8.0
Writing:	8.5
Speaking:	8.0

Overall:	8.0

Thanks to my Lord and all of you(specially rajesh  ) for helping me out at each and every step.


----------



## Soudagar

miyur said:


> hurray . I got my IELTS results today.
> The results are as follows:
> 
> Listening:	8.0
> Reading:	8.0
> Writing:	8.5
> Speaking:	8.0
> 
> Overall:	8.0
> 
> Thanks to my Lord and all of you(specially rajesh  ) for helping me out at each and every step.


Amazing scores , so whats next ? 176 / 175 ?


----------



## miyur

Soudagar said:


> Amazing scores , so whats next ? 176 / 175 ?


I prefer to take SS considering it would be fast. Any other opinions ?


----------



## Chin2

miyur said:


> hurray . I got my IELTS results today.
> The results are as follows:
> 
> Listening:	8.0
> Reading:	8.0
> Writing:	8.5
> Speaking:	8.0
> 
> Overall:	8.0
> 
> Thanks to my Lord and all of you(specially rajesh  ) for helping me out at each and every step.


Amazing score !! Superb job


----------



## miyur

Chin2 said:


> Amazing score !! Superb job


If I may suggest to those who are attempting again (since this was my second attempt ), never bog down. It's just a test of patience. I flunked in reading last time with a 6. So here are the key things if one would want to consider.

1) Recognize your strong section. For me, writing was always something I loved , enjoyed and more of a passion. So in my second attempt, I didn't concentrate much but always kept an eye on it. I read some good quality blogs and really good articles and tried to understand what examiner wants. That's all I did for writing, the day before my exam.

2) Keep practicing in your weak section. As I said before, I flunked in reading last time but I was always I worried about listening. So there were two obstacles for me. Having said that, I had done reasonably good in listening section in my last attempt but the sweet little monster never went out of my head . So in my second attempt, I kept practicing reading and listening equally. Just 3 exercises everyday and check on your own. Try to hit 9. In that way, u'll definitely reach 8 one fine day or may be 9 also 

3) For speaking, you are the best person to judge yourself. I took sometime to ask my office colleagues and my relatives to rate me by asking some questions. 
If you stammer at times (Like I did when I used to get confused about something), better stay mum but keep smiling and you surely would boost up in confidence and the words would follow.

Good luck to you all. May be what I said helps you.


----------



## Chin2

miyur said:


> If I may suggest to those who are attempting again (since this was my second attempt ), never bog down. It's just a test of patience. I flunked in reading last time with a 6. So here are the key things if one would want to consider.
> 
> 1) Recognize your strong section. For me, writing was always something I loved , enjoyed and more of a passion. So in my second attempt, I didn't concentrate much but always kept an eye on it. I read some good quality blogs and really good articles and tried to understand what examiner wants. That's all I did for writing a day before my exams.
> 
> 2) Keep practicing in your weak section. As I said I flunked in reading last time but I was always I worried about listening. So there were two obstacles for me. Having said that, I had done reasonably good in listening section in my last attempt but the sweet little monster never went out of my head . So in my second attempt, I kept practicing reading and listening equally. Just 3 exercises everyday and check on your own. Try to hit 9. In that way, u'll definitely reach 8 one fine day or may be 9 also
> 
> 3) For speaking, you are the best person to judge yourself. I took sometime to ask my office colleagues and my relatives to rate me by asking some questions.
> If you stammer at times (Like I did when I used to get confused about something), better stay mum but keep smiling and you surely would boost up in confidence and the words would follow.
> 
> Good luck to you all. May be what I said helps you.


Yes ,you are right in saying ,work on your weakest area and continue with the practice until you score 9 or 8 before the exam 

I scored 7 overall in academic module last year but not in each module ( speaking and writing 6 each ) but that time I gave IELTS without any preparation with no prior knowledge of writing formats and all , so let's see with some preparation how much I could score this time  

Having said that ,8 each is what you should be proud of 

Give yourself a treat from my side


----------



## miyur

Chin2 said:


> Yes ,you are right in saying ,work on your weakest area and continue with the practice until you score 9 or 8 before the exam
> 
> I scored 7 overall in academic module last year but not in each module ( speaking and writing 6 each ) but that time I gave IELTS without any preparation with no prior knowledge of writing formats and all , so let's see with some preparation how much I could score this time
> 
> Having said that ,8 each is what you should be proud of
> 
> Give yourself a treat from my side


Good luck to you


----------



## miyur

Guys, If I go for SS, what do you all suggest ? NSW or VC or some other state ?


----------



## Soudagar

miyur said:


> Guys, If I go for SS, what do you all suggest ? NSW or VC or some other state ?


Neither, stick to 175 GSM if you can cut it in time.


----------



## miyur

Soudagar said:


> Neither, stick to 175 GSM if you can cut it in time.


My agent has asked me to get SS via NSW. Acc. to him , It makes one's application strong .


----------



## Soudagar

miyur said:


> My agent has asked me to get SS via NSW. Acc. to him , It makes one's application strong .


Logic being ?


----------



## Soudagar

Ielts starts at 5pm today ! eeeks


----------



## miyur

Soudagar said:


> Logic being ?


May be securing one's Visa.


----------



## Soudagar

Guess right now it depends which one gets into DIAC queue faster ,
175 Vs 176 , my two cents on this is that you'd have to pick the fastest not the strongest.


----------



## millinium_bug

Dev20 said:


> Well Shoaib thanks for the clarification.
> u got ur SS visa right congratz......... u applied for which state ............... what is the requirement for SS n how is it difficult from Visa 175 .:confused2:



Well dude, 
i didn't visa yet.... just SS for West Australia. I have applied for West Australia State.
The steps of requirements of SS is as follow

1) First of all check your occupation exists in the List of State, where you are interested.
2) Copy of IELTS Result.
3) +ve Assessment 
4) Resume
5) State Sponsorship Fee (if applicable)
6) If got SS then apply to DIAC for 176 Visa

No i don't think so its difficult from 175. Steps to Lodge 176 are very simple. Type 175 will take more time to process as compared to 176. Type 176 has same benefits as they offer for 175, except first 2 years living commitment to the State who offered you the sponsorship.

But this story is just valid till 30th of June 2012 


Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## timus17

millinium_bug said:


> Well dude,
> i didn't visa yet.... just SS for West Australia. I have applied for West Australia State.
> The steps of requirements of SS is as follow
> 
> 1) First of all check your occupation exists in the List of State, where you are interested.
> 2) Copy of IELTS Result.
> 3) +ve Assessment
> 4) Resume
> 5) State Sponsorship Fee (if applicable)
> 6) If got SS then apply to DIAC for 176 Visa
> 
> No i don't think so its difficult from 175. Steps to Lodge 176 are very simple. Type 175 will take more time to process as compared to 176. Type 176 has same benefits as they offer for 175, except first 2 years living commitment to the State who offered you the sponsorship.
> 
> But this story is just valid till 30th of June 2012
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib Anwar



You mean to say after June 2012 state sponsorship commitment for 2 years will go off ? Then why would state sponsor some one ? what is their benefit ?


----------



## millinium_bug

timus17 said:


> You mean to say after June 2012 state sponsorship commitment for 2 years will go off ? Then why would state sponsor some one ? what is their benefit ?


No No its not that
first of all i try to explain you the current policy for 175 and 176 (means policy before 30th June 2012)

*175 VISA*
You need 65 points to lodge your 175 Visa Application
Breakup of Points are as follow

* AGE *
18 - 24 (25 Points)
25-32 (30 Points)
33-39 (25 Points)
40-44 (15 Points)
45-49 (0 Points)

*English Language *
IELTS 6 Band in each Module ( 0 Points)
IELTS 7 Band in each Module ( 10 Points)
IELTS 8 Band in each Module ( 20 Points)

*Work Experience*
up to 3 Years (5 Points)
up to 5 Years (10 Points)
up to 8 Years (15 Points)

*Qualifications*
Diploma (10 Points)
Bachelor degree 
(including a Bachelor degree with Honours or Masters) (15 Points)
PhD (20 Points)

*Partner skills*
(5 Points)


*Steps to Lodge 175 Application*
If u got 65 points from above mentioned requirement, u can follow the below mentioned steps.
1) +ve Assessment of your Qualification + Work Experience
2) IELTS Test
3) Apply to DIAC for 175

*Conditions for 175 Type Visa*
175 Visa Type took 18 to 24 months to grant.
In 175 Visa Type is permanent residency and you can work, live any where in Australia without any condition. After 4 years stay in Australia u r eligible for Australian Passport.

*Steps to Lodge 176 Application*
If u r unable to got 65 points from above mentioned Requirement, like you are short of 5 point then you can follow below mentioned steps

1) +ve Assessment of your Qualification + Work Experience
2) IELTS Test
3) Apply for State Sponsorship (it will give u 5 points and u can have total of 65 points)
4) Apply to DIAC for 176

*Example*
i took myself as an example, why i am going for 176 VISA
my points breakup are as follow
*AGE*: 30 Points
*Qualification:* 15 Points
*Work Experience:* 15 Points
i was short of 5 point, so i got West Australia State Sponsorship and Got 5 Point
*Total:* 65 Points

*Conditions for 176 Type Visa*
176 Visa Type took 8 to 18 months to grant.
In 176 Visa Type is also permanent residency with same benefits of 175 BUT u have to live and work first 2 years out of 4 years in the same state, from where u got sponsorship. After 2 years you can move any where in Australia without any condition. After 4 years stay in Australia u r eligible for Australian Passport.

*If you Apply after 1st July 2012 the steps will be*
1) +ve Assessment of your Qualification + Work Experience
2) IELTS Test
3) Lodge online Expression of Interest application
4) If u got Invitation from Expression of Interest (EOI) you can lodge your application to DIAC for both (175 & 176)

*Conclusion*
After 1st July there will be an extra step i.e Step # 3 Expression of Interest Application. And in EOI the system will maintain your Ranking according to your points and check Ceiling of your occupation every month. If both meets condition then u will be received Invitation to apply for your VISA application to DIAC. _Point System and 176 commitments will remain same after 1st of July_

For further about EOI visit 
http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/


----------



## decent1

Dear Friends,

I have 8 year of experience from March 04 to April 12. In this period I worked in three companies without any gap. I have got result from ACS with following experience dates.

03/04 – 11/07 (3yr 8mths) 
12/07 – 11/10 (2yrs 11mths)
12/10 – 04/12 (1 yrs 4mths)

That’s making 7 years and 11 months. I need 8year of experience to apply DIAC, Will the authorities of DIAC accept my experience as 8 years?

Can anyone please suggest me what should I do.

Timmar


----------



## vvc

Hi Millinum
Thanks for such a clear summary. I have another doubt for claim points for experience.

My experience is positively assesed by ACS for 6 years and 2 months

Will i be able to claim 15 points for my experience as it crossed 5 years?

If so, i will get 60 points and i can think of state sponsorship for additional 5 points

ANZSCO: 261111-ICT Business Analyst | ACS Applied: 23 Apr 2012| ACS Result: 25 May 2012


----------



## spin123

decent1 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have 8 year of experience from March 04 to April 12. In this period I worked in three companies without any gap. I have got result from ACS with following experience dates.
> 
> 03/04 – 11/07 (3yr 8mths)
> 12/07 – 11/10 (2yrs 11mths)
> 12/10 – 04/12 (1 yrs 4mths)
> 
> That’s making 7 years and 11 months. I need 8year of experience to apply DIAC, Will the authorities of DIAC accept my experience as 8 years?
> 
> Can anyone please suggest me what should I do.
> 
> Timmar


I believe they will accept the full 8 years as long as you lodge your visa after completing the full 8 years. In vain you should have waited till you completed the required 8 years and then applied for ACS.

However, I have seen few similar posts in this forum about work experience and i think you can even ask ACS for an extension so that your full 8 years is captured in the assessment.


----------



## timus17

bumba said:


> I got my ACS result letter today. Positive assessment under asco coode 2371-79 (C#) with MODL specification.
> 
> Now planning for state nomination, then apply for DIAC.



Congrats bumba ...


One question.. You got +ve assesement mail on Saturday ?

Also could you please mention your time lines for ACS?


----------



## vvc

Hi Guys
I have been reading information in migration websites but i need some info from u experts.

These are my points

Age -30
Experience - 6.2 years( 10 or 15 points confused???)
Qualification - 10 points

IELTS - overall 6.5 (7 in speaking)- i have attempred again but not confident

ANZSCO code - 2611111 ACS Positive

Am i eligible to apply under any state's 176?

Or can you provide other possible options?

Thanks
Vvc

ANZSCO CODE

ANZSCO: 261111-ICT Business Analyst | ACS Applied: 23 Apr 2012| ACS Result: 25 May 2012


----------



## bangalg

vvc said:


> Hi Guys
> I have been reading information in migration websites but i need some info from u experts.
> 
> These are my points
> 
> Age -30
> Experience - 6.2 years( 10 or 15 points confused???)
> Qualification - 10 points
> 
> IELTS - overall 6.5 (7 in speaking)- i have attempred again but not confident
> 
> ANZSCO code - 2611111 ACS Positive
> 
> Am i eligible to apply under any state's 176?
> 
> Or can you provide other possible options?
> 
> Thanks
> Vvc
> 
> ANZSCO CODE
> 
> ANZSCO: 261111-ICT Business Analyst | ACS Applied: 23 Apr 2012| ACS Result: 25 May 2012


Victoria and WA accept ICT BA applications currently. However, WA is no good for job prospects. VIC needs 7 score in all modules. I also read somewhere that they have a cutoff date with regard to processing applications by june 30. Please check. I suggest you go for 8 in IELTS and then apply under skillselect. You are young. Your points will be high.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## decent1

spin123 said:


> I believe they will accept the full 8 years as long as you lodge your visa after completing the full 8 years. In vain you should have waited till you completed the required 8 years and then applied for ACS.
> 
> However, I have seen few similar posts in this forum about work experience and i think you can even ask ACS for an extension so that your full 8 years is captured in the assessment.


Thank you so much for your reply,
I will apply for DIAC in next month, my question is that will DIAC calculate my experience by them selves or they will accept the ACS letter?

Regards,


----------



## Soudagar

ACS , been in stage 4 for 3 weeks now , anyone here applied inthe first week of may ?


----------



## Soudagar

bangalg said:


> Victoria and WA accept ICT BA applications currently. However, WA is no good for job prospects. VIC needs 7 score in all modules. I also read somewhere that they have a cutoff date with regard to processing applications by june 30. Please check. I suggest you go for 8 in IELTS and then apply under skillselect. You are young. Your points will be high.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


I second that opinion .


----------



## timus17

millinium_bug said:


> No No its not that
> first of all i try to explain you the current policy for 175 and 176 (means policy before 30th June 2012)
> 
> *175 VISA*
> You need 65 points to lodge your 175 Visa Application
> Breakup of Points are as follow
> 
> * AGE *
> 18 - 24 (25 Points)
> 25-32 (30 Points)
> 33-39 (25 Points)
> 40-44 (15 Points)
> 45-49 (0 Points)
> 
> *English Language *
> IELTS 6 Band in each Module ( 0 Points)
> IELTS 7 Band in each Module ( 10 Points)
> IELTS 8 Band in each Module ( 20 Points)
> 
> *Work Experience*
> up to 3 Years (5 Points)
> up to 5 Years (10 Points)
> up to 8 Years (15 Points)
> 
> *Qualifications*
> Diploma (10 Points)
> Bachelor degree
> (including a Bachelor degree with Honours or Masters) (15 Points)
> PhD (20 Points)
> 
> *Partner skills*
> (5 Points)
> 
> 
> *Steps to Lodge 175 Application*
> If u got 65 points from above mentioned requirement, u can follow the below mentioned steps.
> 1) +ve Assessment of your Qualification + Work Experience
> 2) IELTS Test
> 3) Apply to DIAC for 175
> 
> *Conditions for 175 Type Visa*
> 175 Visa Type took 18 to 24 months to grant.
> In 175 Visa Type is permanent residency and you can work, live any where in Australia without any condition. After 4 years stay in Australia u r eligible for Australian Passport.
> 
> *Steps to Lodge 176 Application*
> If u r unable to got 65 points from above mentioned Requirement, like you are short of 5 point then you can follow below mentioned steps
> 
> 1) +ve Assessment of your Qualification + Work Experience
> 2) IELTS Test
> 3) Apply for State Sponsorship (it will give u 5 points and u can have total of 65 points)
> 4) Apply to DIAC for 176
> 
> *Example*
> i took myself as an example, why i am going for 176 VISA
> my points breakup are as follow
> *AGE*: 30 Points
> *Qualification:* 15 Points
> *Work Experience:* 15 Points
> i was short of 5 point, so i got West Australia State Sponsorship and Got 5 Point
> *Total:* 65 Points
> 
> *Conditions for 176 Type Visa*
> 176 Visa Type took 8 to 18 months to grant.
> In 176 Visa Type is also permanent residency with same benefits of 175 BUT u have to live and work first 2 years out of 4 years in the same state, from where u got sponsorship. After 2 years you can move any where in Australia without any condition. After 4 years stay in Australia u r eligible for Australian Passport.
> 
> *If you Apply after 1st July 2012 the steps will be*
> 1) +ve Assessment of your Qualification + Work Experience
> 2) IELTS Test
> 3) Lodge online Expression of Interest application
> 4) If u got Invitation from Expression of Interest (EOI) you can lodge your application to DIAC for both (175 & 176)
> 
> *Conclusion*
> After 1st July there will be an extra step i.e Step # 3 Expression of Interest Application. And in EOI the system will maintain your Ranking according to your points and check Ceiling of your occupation every month. If both meets condition then u will be received Invitation to apply for your VISA application to DIAC. _Point System and 176 commitments will remain same after 1st of July_
> 
> For further about EOI visit
> Skillselect




Thanks a ton man....


----------



## kitkar

Soudagar said:


> ACS , been in stage 4 for 3 weeks now , anyone here applied inthe first week of may ?


I've been in stage 4 - with assessor since 26th April. The wait seems forever...:ranger:


----------



## ammad1258

*Please share your thoughts*



kitkar said:


> I've been in stage 4 - with assessor since 26th April. The wait seems forever...:ranger:


Kitkar

You will get your positive assessment before the end of this week. As for me My timelines are as follows:

*Online Application Lodged: April 24, 2012
Docs Received: April 30, 2012
With Assessor: May 2, 2012*

I am expecting my result by the end of this week or by the start of next week *as my case was decision ready*.
*Can anyone guide if I am right?*


----------



## srivasu

What is decision ready ? If you mean it had complete set of docs, then your case was similar to mine and for it took 26 days from being with assessor to +ve reply.


----------



## ammad1258

srivasu said:


> What is decision ready ? If you mean it had complete set of docs, then your case was similar to mine and for it took 26 days from being with assessor to +ve reply.


Yes that is what I mean and mine went in to being with assessor on May 2,2012. I am also applying under Software Engineer. 

and today is the 26th day but still it is with assessor and status is with assessor also 

I am expecting it to change by the end of this week and expect the result by the start of the next week.

Hoping and praying for the best


----------



## Soudagar

ammad1258 said:


> Yes that is what I mean and mine went in to being with assessor on May 2,2012. I am also applying under Software Engineer.
> 
> and today is the 26th day but still it is with assessor and status is with assessor also
> 
> I am expecting it to change by the end of this week and expect the result by the start of the next week.
> 
> Hoping and praying for the best


@ammad , kitkar , same boat here as well, i think that it is safe to assume that one would get the results via email exactly 30 days after it goesinto "with assessor" status , more or less. so hang in there , just a little bit longer .


----------



## Shree Ganesh

Today My status changed to -	In Progress 

waiting...for the result....


----------



## Dev20

Shree Ganesh said:


> Today My status changed to -	In Progress
> 
> waiting...for the result....


:clap2: Great............ 


hopefully my status will changed by end of this week or early next week ( as my doc reached on 30th April)


----------



## Soudagar

Shree Ganesh said:


> Today My status changed to -	In Progress
> 
> waiting...for the result....


Hi Shree Ganesh, shouldnt be longer now, what was your time line ? when did you apply online and when did it (the H/C0pies) reach


----------



## Shree Ganesh

my timelines 

1. Application submitted (online): 19/4/2012
2. Docs received: 23/4/2012
3. With Assessor: 24/4/2012
4. In Progress: 28/5/2012


----------



## srivasu

ammad1258 said:


> Yes that is what I mean and mine went in to being with assessor on May 2,2012. I am also applying under Software Engineer.
> 
> and today is the 26th day but still it is with assessor and status is with assessor also
> 
> I am expecting it to change by the end of this week and expect the result by the start of the next week.
> 
> Hoping and praying for the best


Best of luck to you ! The results must be out anytime


----------



## millinium_bug

vvc said:


> Hi Guys
> I have been reading information in migration websites but i need some info from u experts.
> 
> These are my points
> 
> Age -30
> Experience - 6.2 years( 10 or 15 points confused???)
> Qualification - 10 points
> 
> IELTS - overall 6.5 (7 in speaking)- i have attempred again but not confident
> 
> ANZSCO code - 2611111 ACS Positive
> 
> Am i eligible to apply under any state's 176?
> 
> Or can you provide other possible options?
> 
> Thanks
> Vvc
> 
> ANZSCO CODE
> 
> ANZSCO: 261111-ICT Business Analyst | ACS Applied: 23 Apr 2012| ACS Result: 25 May 2012


Hello bro,
your points breakup are as follow
AGE:30
Experience: 10 (Because 15 Point will be awarded if u have 8+ years experience)
Qualification - 10 points
IELTS: 0
Total: 50

If u go for 176 SS u will be awarded: 5 Point
Total will be 55 Points

If u go for 475 SS u will be awarded: 10 Point
Total will be 60 Points


In my point of view with the current points u are not eligible for 175, 176 and 475
The only way by which u can lodge your application under 475, 176 is just to improve your IELTS by at least 7 in each module. Which will give u extra 10 points......


Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## Goatherd

*Good Luck Wishes*



Dev20 said:


> :clap2: Great............
> 
> 
> hopefully my status will changed by end of this week or early next week ( as my doc reached on 30th April)


Hey

Wish you good luck man.... we all need a new start in life at some stage in our lives..... Hope all goes to plan.
Goatherd


----------



## vvc

Thanks Shoaib
Small mistake - i already have 15 points for qualiification

if i get an average band 7 
For which states, i will be available?


----------



## millinium_bug

vvc said:


> Thanks Shoaib
> Small mistake - i already have 15 points for qualiification
> 
> if i get an average band 7
> For which states, i will be available?



well dude if u got 15 points for education your breakup will be

AGE: 30
Experience : 10
Qualification: 15 
IELTS: 0
TOTAL: 55

If you go for 176 SS u will get 5 points and if u go for 475 SS then u will get 10 points.

In my opinion u are just qualifying for 475.
And every state has its own requirement for IELTS, which may vary time to time.
Currently all states have been stopped taking applications for SS because of changes effecting from 1st of July.


Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## millinium_bug

and i don't think so average band of 7 will be fruitful for you


----------



## vvc

Thanks guys for your responses.

I should find a test centre which provides earphones for listening in Singapore

Does BC provides?


----------



## miyur

Hi all, 
Can someone please let me know how much time NSW takes on an average to process my sponsorship letter ? Also, Can someone send me a reference copy of sample sponsorship letter ? I am done with ACS and IELTS for now. THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR YOUR HELP.


----------



## vvc

Congrats miyur and all the best


----------



## Soudagar

millinium_bug said:


> Hello bro,
> your points breakup are as follow
> AGE:30
> Experience: 10 (Because 15 Point will be awarded if u have 8+ years experience)
> Qualification - 10 points
> IELTS: 0
> Total: 50
> 
> If u go for 176 SS u will be awarded: 5 Point
> Total will be 55 Points
> 
> If u go for 475 SS u will be awarded: 10 Point
> Total will be 60 Points
> 
> 
> In my point of view with the current points u are not eligible for 175, 176 and 475
> The only way by which u can lodge your application under 475, 176 is just to improve your IELTS by at least 7 in each module. Which will give u extra 10 points......
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib Anwar


Online Points Test - Applicable from 1 July 2011 
this link helps in calculating points , see how you go mate


----------



## miyur

vvc said:


> Congrats miyur and all the best


thnks , vvc.


----------



## Gocean

millinium_bug said:


> well dude if u got 15 points for education your breakup will be
> 
> AGE: 30
> Experience : 10
> Qualification: 15
> IELTS: 0
> TOTAL: 55
> 
> If you go for 176 SS u will get 5 points and if u go for 475 SS then u will get 10 points.
> 
> In my opinion u are just qualifying for 475.
> And every state has its own requirement for IELTS, which may vary time to time.
> Currently all states have been stopped taking applications for SS because of changes effecting from 1st of July.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib Anwar


Are you sure that we cannot apply for any SS in any states at all now? I need another 5 points right now and Im waiting for my IELTS result, which will be out on the 9th. Thats scary.. could you please confirm this! thank u!


----------



## miyur

> Are you sure that we cannot apply for any SS in any states at all now? I need another 5 points right now and Im waiting for my IELTS result, which will be out on the 9th. Thats scary.. could you please confirm this! thank u!



As far as I know, IELTS is your saviour.


----------



## ksss

i have a question about the recognition of work experience.
In my skill assesment by the ACS only part of my work experience was
assesed. Does this mean i can not use this other experience when i list work experience for my 175 visa application? Or is there a separate assesmentprocess for this by the Immigration department?


----------



## Gocean

> Are you sure that we cannot apply for any SS in any states at all now? I need another 5 points right now and Im waiting for my IELTS result, which will be out on the 9th. Thats scary.. could you please confirm this! thank u!


All I need is 7 straight in all modules, and i should be good. Fingers crossed!!! Thanks for your response!


----------



## srivasu

ksss said:


> i have a question about the recognition of work experience.
> In my skill assesment by the ACS only part of my work experience was
> assesed. Does this mean i can not use this other experience when i list work experience for my 175 visa application? Or is there a separate assesmentprocess for this by the Immigration department?


AFAIK, you can not list work experience not recognized by ACS (or any equivalent organization).

While filling the 175, you have to list all your work experience and I think the CO would then match it against the assessment that you have received.

Will you loose points by not considering the work ex left out by ACS ?


----------



## millinium_bug

> Are you sure that we cannot apply for any SS in any states at all now? I need another 5 points right now and Im waiting for my IELTS result, which will be out on the 9th. Thats scary.. could you please confirm this! thank u!


My consultant told me couple of days ago about this news ....


----------



## millinium_bug

srivasu said:


> AFAIK, you can not list work experience not recognized by ACS (or any equivalent organization).
> 
> While filling the 175, you have to list all your work experience and I think the CO would then match it against the assessment that you have received.
> 
> Will you loose points by not considering the work ex left out by ACS ?



Agreed to Srivasu


----------



## miyur

millinium_bug - Can you elaborate ? I am not sure what you are referring to .


----------



## millinium_bug

miyur said:


> millinium_bug - Can you elaborate ? I am not sure what you are referring to .


I m referring to Joyleap's post


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney

Hey Guys,

I have applied for ACS under the Analyst Programmer code and the date received on the online status screen is 19th April 2012, i still havent got any result or communication from ACS.
I have mailed them my concern however they said ur application is with the assessor so they cannot do anything abt it and once the assessor provides them with the result they will provide me with the letter.

Do i need to worry about something here as i have seen people getting their results in 4weeks straight.


R.


----------



## msvayani

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have applied for ACS under the Analyst Programmer code and the date received on the online status screen is 19th April 2012, i still havent got any result or communication from ACS.
> I have mailed them my concern however they said ur application is with the assessor so they cannot do anything abt it and once the assessor provides them with the result they will provide me with the letter.
> 
> Do i need to worry about something here as i have seen people getting their results in 4weeks straight.
> 
> 
> R.


I think you will have to wait a bit longer as they have already confirmed that your application is with assessor.


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney

msvayani said:


> I think you will have to wait a bit longer as they have already confirmed that your application is with assessor.



Thanks for a prompt reply!

R.


----------



## Shree Ganesh

dont worry Rinkeh..you will get result....even I am waiting for my result ... 

below is my timeline..

1. Application submitted (online): 19/4/2012
2. Docs received: 23/4/2012
3. With Assessor: 24/4/2012
4. In Progress: 28/5/2012
5. Case Finalised:29/052012

what is your status now ? it still showing Docs received? 





rinkesh.sawhney said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have applied for ACS under the Analyst Programmer code and the date received on the online status screen is 19th April 2012, i still havent got any result or communication from ACS.
> I have mailed them my concern however they said ur application is with the assessor so they cannot do anything abt it and once the assessor provides them with the result they will provide me with the letter.
> 
> Do i need to worry about something here as i have seen people getting their results in 4weeks straight.
> 
> 
> R.


----------



## vvc

Guys
I now have a problem with experience dates. 

I have incorrectly updated my first company experience dates.

1 sep 2006 to 31 march 2009 are the actual dates but i have updated as 31 jan 2006 o 31 mar 2009

Though i have received positive with the dates i have filled in which is incorrect.

How to go about this correction?


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney

Shree Ganesh said:


> dont worry Rinkeh..you will get result....even I am waiting for my result ...
> 
> below is my timeline..
> 
> 1. Application submitted (online): 19/4/2012
> 2. Docs received: 23/4/2012
> 3. With Assessor: 24/4/2012
> 4. In Progress: 28/5/2012
> 5. Case Finalised:29/052012
> 
> what is your status now ? it still showing Docs received?


the current status is "with assessor".

which job code did u apply for?


R.


----------



## sherlock

vvc said:


> Guys
> I now have a problem with experience dates.
> 
> I have incorrectly updated my first company experience dates.
> 
> 1 sep 2006 to 31 march 2009 are the actual dates but i have updated as 31 jan 2006 o 31 mar 2009
> 
> Though i have received positive with the dates i have filled in which is incorrect.
> 
> How to go about this correction?



Best would be to email your assessing authority with your case number, and give them the full details. They would probably send you the corrected letter.


----------



## miyur

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have applied for ACS under the Analyst Programmer code and the date received on the online status screen is 19th April 2012, i still havent got any result or communication from ACS.
> I have mailed them my concern however they said ur application is with the assessor so they cannot do anything abt it and once the assessor provides them with the result they will provide me with the letter.
> 
> Do i need to worry about something here as i have seen people getting their results in 4weeks straight.
> 
> 
> R.


golden word - wait !


----------



## Soudagar

miyur said:


> golden word - wait !


Hang in there buddy


----------



## aravind.aiti

kitkar said:


> I've been in stage 4 - with assessor since 26th April. The wait seems forever...:ranger:


The same with me....its from 19th April.


----------



## Gocean

millinium_bug said:


> My consultant told me couple of days ago about this news ....


Thank you! thats bad news for somebody in need of 5 points like me . Do you guys have any ideas about that new system in effect after June 30? I feel like something is eating away my hope...


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney

aravind.aiti said:


> The same with me....its from 19th April.


Hey buddy,

What is your job code?

R.


----------



## ronkhu

Hi,

I am also sailing on the same boat.

I submitted my online application on 9th April and sent the hard copy of my docs on the same day which they received on 11th April and the same was updated in their website. Then by 19th April, it went to the 3rd Stage asking for additional documents (reference letter on a stamp paper) which i submitted on 25th April and then i was told that ACS would require hard copy of the reference letter to proceed further but while I did that, they moved my application to 4th stage on 25th April and it is there since then. I had also submitted the hard copy of the additional documents which they asked and they even confirmed the receipt of the same on 8th May. 

I am waiting since long 

I am not sure how much more time they would take to complete the assessment - Its killing me and the other challenge is time to submit my visa application before 30th June.


----------



## Shree Ganesh

ICT Business Analysts



rinkesh.sawhney said:


> the current status is "with assessor".
> 
> which job code did u apply for?
> 
> 
> R.


----------



## millinium_bug

> Thank you! thats bad news for somebody in need of 5 points like me . Do you guys have any ideas about that new system in effect after June 30? I feel like something is eating away my hope...



don't worry dude 
i can understand the frustration for 5 points .....
If u have +ve assessment and IELTS result with you u can apply for Expression of Interest Application on 1st July..... As soon as u will apply for Expression of Interest application, your chances for invitation will be more brighter ..... so be ready with the documents required for Expression of Interest and apply it as soon as possible after 1st July ......

and bro don't loose hope  


Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney

ronkhu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also sailing on the same boat.
> 
> I submitted my online application on 9th April and sent the hard copy of my docs on the same day which they received on 11th April and the same was updated in their website. Then by 19th April, it went to the 3rd Stage asking for additional documents (reference letter on a stamp paper) which i submitted on 25th April and then i was told that ACS would require hard copy of the reference letter to proceed further but while I did that, they moved my application to 4th stage on 25th April and it is there since then. I had also submitted the hard copy of the additional documents which they asked and they even confirmed the receipt of the same on 8th May.
> 
> I am waiting since long
> 
> I am not sure how much more time they would take to complete the assessment - Its killing me and the other challenge is time to submit my visa application before 30th June.



What visa are u applying for?

R.


----------



## ronkhu

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> What visa are u applying for?
> 
> R.


As i have applied for a Vic SS as well and if I get it before 30th June then i will apply for 176 else for 175 as Business Analyst.


----------



## timus17

I got my +ve assessment from ACS today. Below are the time line and one query i have, please reply back


ACS Application filled : 23 April 2012
ACS CO Assigned : 23 April 2012
ACS Document received : 26 April 2012
ACS Status with Assessor(stage 4) : 26 April 2012
ACS Status on http://acs.org.au/memapp/mas.asp website as on 26 April 2012 : Unknown
ACS Status on http://acs.org.au/memapp/mas.asp as on 23 April 2012 : Blank
ACS Status on http://acs.org.au/memapp/mas.asp as on 30 April 2012 : Closed
ACS status on other website as on 30th April 2012 Stage 4 : Case Finalized
ACS Email with +ve result : 30th April


Thanks to Everyone in the forum specially ANJ --> She has been playing a significant role in sharing info on Forum. As per her post i submitted each and every possible document i had, even the appreciation mails from Customers as well.

All my Experience has been counted...

Now i have a question. I had submitted my Application to ACE with 42 months of Experience. If i would be filling to DIAC in June then would DIAC consider 42 onths of Experience or 2 months additional. For me this is irrelevant coz i would remain in 3 years exp bracket, but it might be useful for other members.


Guyz please shoot out questions..... It my time to pay back to the forum.


----------



## prajwalkashyap

*ACS on steroids?*

Hey guys,

The new system of online submission ONLY which started on 28th May looks like the guys in the ACS are working on steroids. I submitted my application online on 28th May, by 29th I was asked for 2 certified copy scans of the originals that I had scanned and uploaded. I did that today (30th) and they replied within an hour that they have uploaded the new documents and will proceed with the application processing. Now it is about waiting for the assessment letter.

Pretty quick I must say. Or perhaps this is still new so the queue isn't that long.

Prajwal


----------



## sherlock

prajwalkashyap said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> The new system of online submission ONLY which started on 28th May looks like the guys in the ACS are working on steroids. I submitted my application online on 28th May, by 29th I was asked for 2 certified copy scans of the originals that I had scanned and uploaded. I did that today (30th) and they replied within an hour that they have uploaded the new documents and will proceed with the application processing. Now it is about waiting for the assessment letter.
> 
> Pretty quick I must say. Or perhaps this is still new so the queue isn't that long.
> 
> Prajwal


Wow ! They have definitely improved their speed ! I think this is also because you are no longer required to send the paper-copies.. that should definitely speed up the processing.


----------



## prajwalkashyap

timus17 said:


> I got my +ve assessment from ACS today. Below are the time line and one query i have, please reply back
> 
> 
> ACS Application filled : 23 April 2012
> ACS CO Assigned : 23 April 2012
> ACS Document received : 26 April 2012
> ACS Status with Assessor(stage 4) : 26 April 2012
> ACS Status on http://acs.org.au/memapp/mas.asp website as on 26 April 2012 : Unknown
> ACS Status on http://acs.org.au/memapp/mas.asp as on 23 April 2012 : Blank
> ACS Status on http://acs.org.au/memapp/mas.asp as on 30 April 2012 : Closed
> ACS status on other website as on 30th April 2012 Stage 4 : Case Finalized
> ACS Email with +ve result : 30th April
> 
> 
> Thanks to Everyone in the forum specially ANJ --> She has been playing a significant role in sharing info on Forum. As per her post i submitted each and every possible document i had, even the appreciation mails from Customers as well.
> 
> All my Experience has been counted...
> 
> Now i have a question. I had submitted my Application to ACE with 42 months of Experience. If i would be filling to DIAC in June then would DIAC consider 42 onths of Experience or 2 months additional. For me this is irrelevant coz i would remain in 3 years exp bracket, but it might be useful for other members.
> 
> 
> Guyz please shoot out questions..... It my time to pay back to the forum.


Congrats for ur ACS letter.

For the application with the DIAC, it is the experience till the time of application which will be considered. The experience that you showed with ACS is for confirmation of criteria to fulfil for the assessment for the Job code. The additional time can be added till the application date for the DIAC. So go ahead and add those 2 months as well.

Prajwal


----------



## Gocean

Anwar, thats very sweet of you to say that. I really appreciate it. Lets hope my last week IELTS comes out alright. I will let you know later. Thanks, Bro!




millinium_bug said:


> don't worry dude
> i can understand the frustration for 5 points .....
> If u have +ve assessment and IELTS result with you u can apply for Expression of Interest Application on 1st July..... As soon as u will apply for Expression of Interest application, your chances for invitation will be more brighter ..... so be ready with the documents required for Expression of Interest and apply it as soon as possible after 1st July ......
> 
> and bro don't loose hope
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib Anwar


----------



## ronkhu

timus17 said:


> I got my +ve assessment from ACS today. Below are the time line and one query i have, please reply back
> 
> 
> ACS Application filled : 23 April 2012
> ACS CO Assigned : 23 April 2012
> ACS Document received : 26 April 2012
> ACS Status with Assessor(stage 4) : 26 April 2012
> ACS Status on http://acs.org.au/memapp/mas.asp website as on 26 April 2012 : Unknown
> ACS Status on http://acs.org.au/memapp/mas.asp as on 23 April 2012 : Blank
> ACS Status on http://acs.org.au/memapp/mas.asp as on 30 April 2012 : Closed
> ACS status on other website as on 30th April 2012 Stage 4 : Case Finalized
> ACS Email with +ve result : 30th April
> 
> 
> Thanks to Everyone in the forum specially ANJ --> She has been playing a significant role in sharing info on Forum. As per her post i submitted each and every possible document i had, even the appreciation mails from Customers as well.
> 
> All my Experience has been counted...
> 
> Now i have a question. I had submitted my Application to ACE with 42 months of Experience. If i would be filling to DIAC in June then would DIAC consider 42 onths of Experience or 2 months additional. For me this is irrelevant coz i would remain in 3 years exp bracket, but it might be useful for other members.
> 
> 
> Guyz please shoot out questions..... It my time to pay back to the forum.


Buddy - Did you receive your +ve assessment on 30th April or 30th May ?


----------



## timus17

ronkhu said:


> Buddy - Did you receive your +ve assessment on 30th April or 30th May ?



Oops.. its 30th May.. that is today


I would try to edit my post


----------



## timus17

Editing my previous Post


I got my +ve assessment from ACS today. Below are the time line and one query i have, please reply back


ACS Application filled : 23 April 2012
ACS CO Assigned : 23 April 2012
ACS Document received : 26 April 2012
ACS Status with Assessor(stage 4) : 26 April 2012
ACS Status on http://acs.org.au/memapp/mas.asp website as on 26 April 2012 : Unknown
ACS Status on http://acs.org.au/memapp/mas.asp as on 23 May 2012 : Blank
ACS Status on http://acs.org.au/memapp/mas.asp as on 30 May 2012 : Closed
ACS status on other website as on 30th may 2012 Stage 4 : Case Finalized
ACS Email with +ve result : 30th May


Thanks to Everyone in the forum specially ANJ --> She has been playing a significant role in sharing info on Forum. As per her post i submitted each and every possible document i had, even the appreciation mails from Customers as well.

All my Experience has been counted...

Now i have a question. I had submitted my Application to ACE with 42 months of Experience. If i would be filling to DIAC in June then would DIAC consider 42 onths of Experience or 2 months additional. For me this is irrelevant coz i would remain in 3 years exp bracket, but it might be useful for other members.


Guyz please shoot out questions..... It my time to pay back to the forum.


----------



## nav.mahajan

*MY ACS details*

May 21/12 - Applied online
May 25/12 - Docs received
May 29/12 - With Assessor

Hoping for the +ive results


----------



## miyur

nav.mahajan said:


> May 21/12 - Applied online
> May 25/12 - Docs received
> May 29/12 - With Assessor
> 
> Hoping for the +ive results


Don't worry. It'll be +ve.


----------



## Shree Ganesh

hi there... 
I am still waiting for my result ..its showing me case Finland .....but no mail... generally how much time it takes ?
1. Application submitted (online): 19/4/2012
2. Docs received: 23/4/2012
3. With Assessor: 24/4/2012
4. In Progress: 28/5/2012
5. Case Finalised:29/052012


----------



## miyur

Shree Ganesh said:


> hi there...
> I am still waiting for my result ..its showing me case Finland .....but no mail... generally how much time it takes ?
> 1. Application submitted (online): 19/4/2012
> 2. Docs received: 23/4/2012
> 3. With Assessor: 24/4/2012
> 4. In Progress: 28/5/2012
> 5. Case Finalised:29/052012


In a day or two.


----------



## Shree Ganesh

status changed yesterday....mean result is on that way ..:ranger:



miyur said:


> In a day or two.


----------



## millinium_bug

Shree Ganesh said:


> status changed yesterday....mean result is on that way ..:ranger:


i think email is somewhere near Singapore


----------



## Shree Ganesh

Humm....waiting for the landing then.....



millinium_bug said:


> i think email is somewhere near Singapore


----------



## timus17

Shree Ganesh said:


> hi there...
> I am still waiting for my result ..its showing me case Finland .....but no mail... generally how much time it takes ?
> 1. Application submitted (online): 19/4/2012
> 2. Docs received: 23/4/2012
> 3. With Assessor: 24/4/2012
> 4. In Progress: 28/5/2012
> 5. Case Finalised:29/052012




You will get a mail by end of day today or max tomorrow..


----------



## Soudagar

Ive noticed of late ACS's results coming in 1 month 10 days , they seem to be working fast, lets hope they clear up everything soon


----------



## nav.mahajan

miyur said:


> Don't worry. It'll be +ve.


Thanks Miyur.....

I have sent the Following Docs to ACS:
1. Certified Copy of CV
2. Certified Copy of Passport
3. Certified Copy of Reference letter, Experience letter, Appraisal and Promotions letters and Appointment letter from current employer
4. Certified original copy of Bank statement highlighting salary from Current employer.
5. Certified Copy of Experience cum reference letter and Appointment letter from previous employer
6. Certified Copy of Bachelors degree
7. Certified copy of Mark sheets for engineering 
8. Certified copy of 10th and 12th certificate.


----------



## Shree Ganesh

nav.mahajan said:


> May 21/12 - Applied online
> May 25/12 - Docs received
> May 29/12 - With Assessor
> 
> Hoping for the +ive results


 You will get your result somewhere around 25th June...I am not the expert..but you can see we all compare the timeline ....
all the best .


----------



## Shree Ganesh

Soudagar said:


> Ive noticed of late ACS's results coming in 1 month 10 days , they seem to be working fast, lets hope they clear up everything soon



soudagar, 
My Application submitted online on 19/4/2012..so you can see its more than 1 month 10 days


----------



## Shree Ganesh

timus17 said:


> You will get a mail by end of day today or max tomorrow..


thanks timus....its 30th time now I am checking my mailbox


----------



## Pepraoz

I submitted online on 19/4/2012 and documents were received on 23. I'm starting to get worried!


----------



## kitkar

Congrats timus and shree ganesh!


----------



## ozee

timus17 said:


> You will get a mail by end of day today or max tomorrow..


 Hope


----------



## indian01

*got ACS result today*

I got +assessment today. For 15 yrs of exp they approved 10.5 yrs of exp. Because there was no detailed exp letter for 2 companies, however there were standard ep letter, full n final settlement letter, salary slip , offer letter etc. were there. I guess I should be still fine as points for above 8 yrs exp is same for 10 or 15 yrs.


----------



## miyur

indian01 said:


> I got +assessment today. For 15 yrs of exp they approved 10.5 yrs of exp. Because there was no detailed exp letter for 2 companies, however there were standard ep letter, full n final settlement letter, salary slip , offer letter etc. were there. I guess I should be still fine as points for above 8 yrs exp is same for 10 or 15 yrs.


Congo!


----------



## indian01

miyur said:


> Congo!


Thanks miyur!!


----------



## miyur

indian01 said:


> Thanks miyur!!


what's your job code ? Ielts score and all ?


----------



## aravind.aiti

I did my MBA (part time-Distance education). Will ACS consider the work experience during this period?.


----------



## kitkar

indian01 said:


> I got +assessment today. For 15 yrs of exp they approved 10.5 yrs of exp. Because there was no detailed exp letter for 2 companies, however there were standard ep letter, full n final settlement letter, salary slip , offer letter etc. were there. I guess I should be still fine as points for above 8 yrs exp is same for 10 or 15 yrs.


Congrats indian01. I hv exact timeline as you but still no news yet.


----------



## bangalg

aravind.aiti said:


> I did my MBA (part time-Distance education). Will ACS consider the work experience during this period?.


They will if you continued to work full-time for the period.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Shree Ganesh

Hi guys....

got + ve ICT BA 


1. Application submitted (online): 19/4/2012
2. Docs received: 23/4/2012
3. With Assessor: 24/4/2012
4. In Progress: 28/5/2012
5. Case Finalised:29/052012
6. Letter Sent by ACS:29/05/2012

today i have received mail from my agent.....anyways....I have to get ready for my next IELTS attempt .... 
thanks you guys for all your words..and support


----------



## Shree Ganesh

thanks Kitkar..




kitkar said:


> Congrats timus and shree ganesh!


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney

Shree Ganesh said:


> Hi guys....
> 
> got + ve ICT BA
> 
> 
> 1. Application submitted (online): 19/4/2012
> 2. Docs received: 23/4/2012
> 3. With Assessor: 24/4/2012
> 4. In Progress: 28/5/2012
> 5. Case Finalised:29/052012
> 6. Letter Sent by ACS:29/05/2012
> 
> today i have received mail from my agent.....anyways....I have to get ready for my next IELTS attempt ....
> thanks you guys for all your words..and support


Congrats Buddy,

I am still waiting for mine.
I dont know whats taking so long.

I even dropped a mail to them yesterday, no reply though!!

R.


----------



## timus17

Shree Ganesh said:


> Hi guys....
> 
> got + ve ICT BA
> 
> 
> 1. Application submitted (online): 19/4/2012
> 2. Docs received: 23/4/2012
> 3. With Assessor: 24/4/2012
> 4. In Progress: 28/5/2012
> 5. Case Finalised:29/052012
> 6. Letter Sent by ACS:29/05/2012
> 
> today i have received mail from my agent.....anyways....I have to get ready for my next IELTS attempt ....
> thanks you guys for all your words..and support


Congrats Shree Ganesh


----------



## Shree Ganesh

its still showing you the with Assessor?

wait for their reply...and really hope you will get your + ve result soon 




rinkesh.sawhney said:


> Congrats Buddy,
> 
> I am still waiting for mine.
> I dont know whats taking so long.
> 
> I even dropped a mail to them yesterday, no reply though!!
> 
> R.


----------



## Shree Ganesh

kitkar, what is your status now ? 

even I got my result in 40 days ....

did you try to mail them ?



kitkar said:


> Congrats indian01. I hv exact timeline as you but still no news yet.


----------



## ozee

*Help*

Hi Guys Please help me in understanding the ACS process for a non technical person
i am non technical(Bcom and MBA) person working in IT from almost 6 years,do we have any kind of special requirements required to apply for ACS


----------



## spin123

ozee said:


> Hi Guys Please help me in understanding the ACS process for a non technical person
> i am non technical(Bcom and MBA) person working in IT from almost 6 years,do we have any kind of special requirements required to apply for ACS


The requirement is to align your actual job duties to the ANZO code your applying to. 

If you read the ACS booklet, you may able to get a clear idea.


----------



## ozee

spin123 said:


> The requirement is to align your actual job duties to the ANZO code your applying to.
> 
> If you read the ACS booklet, you may able to get a clear idea.


Thanks Spin I m working as a System Analyst But my question is about my education ..


----------



## indian01

miyur said:


> what's your job code ? Ielts score and all ?


Software Engineer 261313 , IELTS I hve to give again...didn't get 7 in all bands. so looks like I can only apply after 1st July 2012.


----------



## ronkhu

ozee said:


> Thanks Spin I m working as a System Analyst But my question is about my education ..


Hi,

There are 2 aspects to it :

Firstly, if you have done any 2 years Diploma course from NIIT or Aptech consiting of 4 sememsters, then you just have to follow the normal process of skills assessment application with ACS.

Secondly, if not then you will have to take the RPL path (Required Proof of Learning) which means that you will have to write a detailed report stating / quoting examples of your learnings about the job you are currently working for and submit to ACS for assessment.

I was sailing in the same boat sometimes back but i managed to save myself from the RPL path as i had done a 2 years diploma from NIIT.

Let me know for any furtehr queries.

Regards


----------



## vvc

My dear indian01

No luck for us now. We shall apply 1 jul 2012

ANZSCO : 261111 | ACS applied : 23 Apr 2012 | ACS Positive: 25 Apr 2012 | IELTS : 26 May 2012, Awaiting


----------



## ronkhu

vvc said:


> My dear indian01
> 
> No luck for us now. We shall apply 1 jul 2012
> 
> ANZSCO : 261111 | ACS applied : 23 Apr 2012 | ACS Positive: 25 Apr 2012 | IELTS : 26 May 2012, Awaiting


VVC - Are you sure your dates mentioned are correct ?


----------



## vvc

Hi sorry
I have updated now

ANZSCO : 261111 | ACS applied : 23 Apr 2012 | ACS Positive: 25 May 2012 | IELTS : 26 May 2012, Awaiting


----------



## aravind.aiti

Will the applications with RPL take longer time to process?


----------



## mhk

Yes, usually RPL applications are more complex then the normal skill assessment, so they tend to take more time.


----------



## kitkar

Shree Ganesh said:


> kitkar, what is your status now ?
> 
> even I got my result in 40 days ....
> 
> did you try to mail them ?


Still at Stage 4, with assessor. My application is done thru my agent. Can I email them directly? If yes, which email add can I send to?


----------



## aravind.aiti

Hi MHK,

thanks for the reply. Usually how much time that may take.


----------



## mhk

frankly i dont have much idea about the time they take...someone here who took the RPL route here might b able to help u better...


----------



## vvc

My dear friends
For all of us, who has already started the processing, May i suggest we update our signatures with the details of the ACS, Anzsco and the visa applied details. This helps for the new joiners as well as us

What do you guys say?

ANZSCO : 261111 | ACS applied : 23 Apr 2012 | ACS Positive: 25 May 2012 | IELTS : 26 May 2012, Awaiting


----------



## ammad1258

indian01 said:


> I got +assessment today. For 15 yrs of exp they approved 10.5 yrs of exp. Because there was no detailed exp letter for 2 companies, however there were standard ep letter, full n final settlement letter, salary slip , offer letter etc. were there. I guess I should be still fine as points for above 8 yrs exp is same for 10 or 15 yrs.


WOW great congrats man.

I submitted online application on April 24 and docs were received on April 30 and with Assessor since May 2. and its still there and I am starting to get worried now


----------



## Soudagar

Shree Ganesh said:


> thanks Kitkar..


sweeeet


----------



## Soudagar

ammad1258 said:


> WOW great congrats man.
> 
> I submitted online application on April 24 and docs were received on April 30 and with Assessor since May 2. and its still there and I am starting to get worried now


SAME BOAT,here as well, intelligent guess would be somewhere between June 2nd and June 10th , both of us shld be getting it ,


----------



## oracle_81

*Query*

Hi All,

Need below clarification with respect to ACS assessment...

I have done my BE in Mechanical and MBA in Finance from India. I have around 5 years of IT experience. I had more than 20 % of IT content in my BE.

Do I qualify under Group B criteria of ACS assessment?

Eager to hear the thoughts from the experienced minds.


Regards,
Oracle:ranger:


----------



## Dev20

Soudagar said:


> sweeeet


ammad, soudagar ..... even same timelines for me. From 1st MAY its with assessor(applications with RPL). Not sure if i'll be able to apply before 30 june


----------



## ammad1258

Soudagar said:


> SAME BOAT,here as well, intelligent guess would be somewhere between June 2nd and June 10th , both of us shld be getting it ,


Yes you are right Soudagar but I just want to get it over with cant wait cant wait


----------



## ammad1258

One more thing that I would like to ask here is that if I have any queries regarding my application should I email to my case officer directly or should I email to [email protected] with my case number??

Cause as I mentioned above I just cant wait now


----------



## ammad1258

I have updated my timeline in my signature and have also added my IELTS info.

*I have just one question
Will my IELTS Result work for DIAC as I plan to apply in June as soon as I get positive assessment from ACS??*

I am going for 175 and my experience as sent to ACS is 5 years and 2 months :focus:


----------



## ronkhu

Hi All,

Any luck with any one ? Did anyone receive any results today ?

As informed earlier, my status was "With Assessor" since 25th April and it canged to "In Progress" last Friday but again when I checked today, the status shows "With Assessor".

I am confused now - Any suggestions here would be highly appreciated.


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney

ronkhu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any luck with any one ? Did anyone receive any results today ?
> 
> As informed earlier, my status was "With Assessor" since 25th April and it canged to "In Progress" last Friday but again when I checked today, the status shows "With Assessor".
> 
> I am confused now - Any suggestions here would be highly appreciated.



Hi ronkhu,

even i am in a terrible situation.
my documents were received on 19th April and since then it is with assessor.
i even maild them but havent received any replies yet...
keeping the hope alive.... ray2:

cheers,
R.


----------



## rajansid

My documents reached ACS on 14th May'2012. It is showning with Accessor since then. When can I expect response from them ?
I have 10 years of IT experience and I have applied in ICT buisness Analyst Category.
I have IELTS 7.5 ( more than 7 in each band).
I am also applying for Victoria SS today.
Any one received ACS resulted recently.


----------



## aravind.aiti

Finally...the wait is over...received positive skills assessment today morning.(ICT BA 261111)

Will apply for WA state sponsorship soon.


----------



## vvc

Hi Aravind
Could you please update your signature with other details?

ANZSCO : 261111 | ACS applied : 23 Apr 2012 | ACS Positive: 25 May 2012 | IELTS : 26 May 2012, Awaiting


----------



## rajansid

*ACS Submission*

Hi Aravind, When did you submit your documents for ACS ?


----------



## millinium_bug

aravind.aiti said:


> Finally...the wait is over...received positive skills assessment today morning.(ICT BA 261111)
> 
> Will apply for WA state sponsorship soon.



Congrats and another good news for u is

http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/LatestNews.aspx

Current Processing Times
1/06/2012

State Sponsorship

Applications for State Sponsorship received on or before 26 May 2012 have now been processed.

Please take the current processing time of 3 working days into account if you are planning on making an application to Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) before 30 June 2012.



Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## rajansid

Dev20 said:


> ammad, soudagar ..... even same timelines for me. From 1st MAY its with assessor(applications with RPL). Not sure if i'll be able to apply before 30 june



Did you get any response yet?


----------



## Dev20

rajansid said:


> Did you get any response yet?


No......... No luck till now.


----------



## Shree Ganesh

owo that is great news ...
So Shoaib all set for 176 ?I can see you already have SS 




millinium_bug said:


> Congrats and another good news for u is
> 
> http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/LatestNews.aspx
> 
> Current Processing Times
> 1/06/2012
> 
> State Sponsorship
> 
> Applications for State Sponsorship received on or before 26 May 2012 have now been processed.
> 
> Please take the current processing time of 3 working days into account if you are planning on making an application to Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) before 30 June 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib Anwar


----------



## rajansid

aravind.aiti said:


> Finally...the wait is over...received positive skills assessment today morning.(ICT BA 261111)
> 
> Will apply for WA state sponsorship soon.


When did your documents reach ACS?


----------



## vvc

Guys
Considering the speed that the SS's approvals, i am a bit worried whats going to happen after 1 jul 2012.

In case if i wont get 7 in all bands, how abt me applying for 475 before 1 jul 2012 for any state?

Whats the current speed of 475?

Here are my points

Age - 30
Experience - 10
Qualification- 15
IELTS - 0 (6.5)

Need experts opinions please!

ANZSCO : 261111 | ACS applied : 23 Apr 2012 | ACS Positive: 25 May 2012 | IELTS : 26 May 2012, Awaiting


----------



## aravind.aiti

rajansid said:


> Hi Aravind, When did you submit your documents for ACS ?


Submitted on 17th April, 2012.(Reached them on 17th April, I submitted around 10/11th)


----------



## Shree Ganesh

Hi VCC, 

Even I am sailing in a same boat...55 points without IELTS 

but if you can see below link , you need to have 65 points .in your case if you count 5 points for SS still short of 5 ..

Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) Visa (Subclass 475)

lets wait for the experts words now..




vvc said:


> Guys
> Considering the speed that the SS's approvals, i am a bit worried whats going to happen after 1 jul 2012.
> 
> In case if i wont get 7 in all bands, how abt me applying for 475 before 1 jul 2012 for any state?
> 
> Whats the current speed of 475?
> 
> Here are my points
> 
> Age - 30
> Experience - 10
> Qualification- 15
> IELTS - 0 (6.5)
> 
> Need experts opinions please!
> 
> ANZSCO : 261111 | ACS applied : 23 Apr 2012 | ACS Positive: 25 May 2012 | IELTS : 26 May 2012, Awaiting


----------



## aravind.aiti

vvc said:


> Hi Aravind
> Could you please update your signature with other details?
> 
> ANZSCO : 261111 | ACS applied : 23 Apr 2012 | ACS Positive: 25 May 2012 | IELTS : 26 May 2012, Awaiting


Updated.


----------



## Shree Ganesh

congrats...:clap2:



aravind.aiti said:


> Finally...the wait is over...received positive skills assessment today morning.(ICT BA 261111)
> 
> Will apply for WA state sponsorship soon.


----------



## vvc

Thats great Aravind. You already have your IELTS ready. Thats cool

All the best for your sponsorship application

ANZSCO : 261111 | ACS applied : 23 Apr 2012 | ACS Positive: 25 May 2012 | IELTS : 26 May 2012, Awaiting


----------



## ammad1258

No Change in status 

I am shooting them an email


----------



## millinium_bug

Shree Ganesh said:


> owo that is great news ...
> So Shoaib all set for 176 ?I can see you already have SS


yup dude .... i have filed my 176 to DIAC on 31-05-2012



Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## millinium_bug

Shree Ganesh said:


> Hi VCC,
> 
> Even I am sailing in a same boat...55 points without IELTS
> 
> but if you can see below link , you need to have 65 points .in your case if you count 5 points for SS still short of 5 ..
> 
> Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) Visa (Subclass 475)
> 
> lets wait for the experts words now..


Hi Vcc,
i think Shree Ganesh is right ..... u need 10 points ......
in my personal opinion you should apply for 475 SS from WA .... and wait till your IELTS result..... If your IELTS result gives you 10 points then u should direct lodge 175 ..... If not then you will be able to lodge 475 .... In both cases u will be at win win situation ....
and forget about 176 because 176 SS will give u 5 points beside that if u got 7 band each in IELTS u will have 70 points if not then your points will be 60 .... so thinking about 176 will be a risky ......


Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## ammad1258

Email Shot lets see if I get a reply  got a reply the last time I emailed


----------



## Shree Ganesh

Hey Shoaib..
Can you explain me 

I need 10 points .If I dont get IELTS 7 score then my score would be 55 only ..and if i get WA SS so more 5 points then total would be 60 on that bases i can apply 475 ??

WA SS doesn't want IELTS score 7 in each module ? If I apply today , can i get the SS before 30th June ? 


Btw --Con gates bro for your 176 filing....:clap2:



millinium_bug said:


> Hi Vcc,
> i think Shree Ganesh is right ..... u need 10 points ......
> in my personal opinion you should apply for 475 SS from WA .... and wait till your IELTS result..... If your IELTS result gives you 10 points then u should direct lodge 175 ..... If not then you will be able to lodge 475 .... In both cases u will be at win win situation ....
> and forget about 176 because 176 SS will give u 5 points beside that if u got 7 band each in IELTS u will have 70 points if not then your points will be 60 .... so thinking about 176 will be a risky ......
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib Anwar


----------



## vvc

millinium_bug said:


> Hi Vcc,
> i think Shree Ganesh is right ..... u need 10 points ......
> in my personal opinion you should apply for 475 SS from WA .... and wait till your IELTS result..... If your IELTS result gives you 10 points then u should direct lodge 175 ..... If not then you will be able to lodge 475 .... In both cases u will be at win win situation ....
> and forget about 176 because 176 SS will give u 5 points beside that if u got 7 band each in IELTS u will have 70 points if not then your points will be 60 .... so thinking about 176 will be a risky ......
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib Anwar


Thanks Sohaib. Thats very helpful information. 

Do you know how are the job oppurtuniies if you hold a subclass 475 visa?

Shree Ganesh
Wht are your plans?

ANZSCO : 261111 | ACS applied : 23 Apr 2012 | ACS Positive: 25 May 2012 | IELTS : 26 May 2012, Awaiting


----------



## Shree Ganesh

VCC, sorry but I am not able to understand ..how we can file ..when we dont have 65 points ? 

I have only 55 points without IELTS..( I have score with 7 overall and 6 in each module ,next attempt 9th June )

Can you guys explain me I have zero information for 475 ..



vvc said:


> Thanks Sohaib. Thats very helpful information.
> 
> Do you know how are the job oppurtuniies if you hold a subclass 475 visa?
> 
> Shree Ganesh
> Wht are your plans?
> 
> ANZSCO : 261111 | ACS applied : 23 Apr 2012 | ACS Positive: 25 May 2012 | IELTS : 26 May 2012, Awaiting


----------



## vvc

Shree Ganesh
If we would like to apply for 475, we will 10 points under state migration plan. Then we will get total 65 points

ANZSCO : 261111 | ACS applied : 23 Apr 2012 | ACS Positive: 25 May 2012 | IELTS : 26 May 2012, Awaiting


----------



## Shree Ganesh

ahh..... thanks for confirming buddy
so you are going to apply WA SS ? do they also need IELTS score 7 in each module ?




vvc said:


> Shree Ganesh
> If we would like to apply for 475, we will 10 points under state migration plan. Then we will get total 65 points
> 
> ANZSCO : 261111 | ACS applied : 23 Apr 2012 | ACS Positive: 25 May 2012 | IELTS : 26 May 2012, Awaiting


----------



## vvc

I am just thinking but i am not sure about IT jobs in regional areas of WA. Lets ask experts

guys, is perth a part of regional WA?

How is the consideration of 475 visa holders for IT jobs?

I am a Peoplesoft Hcm consultant

ANZSCO : 261111 | ACS applied : 23 Apr 2012 | ACS Positive: 25 May 2012 | IELTS : 26 May 2012, Awaiting


----------



## Soudagar

No change yet, same old same old


----------



## Shree Ganesh

Soudagar said:


> No change yet, same old same old


Hey Soudagar, dont worry...you will get your result...are you dont with your IELTS and SS ?

As you can see..today we are trying to get more information on 475.. 

whats your plan buddy ?


----------



## Soudagar

Shree Ganesh said:


> Hey Soudagar, dont worry...you will get your result...are you dont with your IELTS and SS ?
> 
> As you can see..today we are trying to get more information on 475..
> 
> whats your plan buddy ?


Hey Shree Ganesh, im waiting for my IELTS to come in, 5 more days for the results, all modules went well except listening,so i'm praying that that gets me atleast 7. 

The plan is to apply for 175, JUST manage to GET into the queue before cut off date and take it from there. I'm not too sure on meeting any deadlines for SS, but all this talk of 475's has now got me thinking if I should change my approach.


----------



## Soudagar

Shree Ganesh said:


> Hey Soudagar, dont worry...you will get your result...are you dont with your IELTS and SS ?
> 
> As you can see..today we are trying to get more information on 475..
> 
> whats your plan buddy ?


Just saw this on my IELTS exam results login screen, tuff -news for some, I've given my test on 25th May , so this doesnot apply to my app however. fingers cross everyone.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quality control procedures are in place to protect the integrity of the IELTS test. For the test of 19 May, these procedures have identified certain issues which require further investigation. We regret, therefore, that results will not be issued on 01June. We apologise for the inconvenience caused but hope that you agree that we need to ensure that test results are correct for all candidates. 

Please note that the declaration on the IELTS application form includes the following: 'I understand that my results may not be issued within 13 days of the test day if any of the Test Partners deem it necessary to review any matter associated with my test.'

More information will be available on 06 June. Please do not contact IDP India before this date.


----------



## Shree Ganesh

VVC -- 
see below 2 threads for 475..we can ask our questions there..this thread is only for ACS status. :focus: 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/113082-475-provisional-visa-experience.html


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...g-australia/112474-subclass-475-question.html



vvc said:


> I am just thinking but i am not sure about IT jobs in regional areas of WA. Lets ask experts
> 
> guys, is perth a part of regional WA?
> 
> How is the consideration of 475 visa holders for IT jobs?
> 
> I am a Peoplesoft Hcm consultant
> 
> ANZSCO : 261111 | ACS applied : 23 Apr 2012 | ACS Positive: 25 May 2012 | IELTS : 26 May 2012, Awaiting


----------



## millinium_bug

vvc said:


> Thanks Sohaib. Thats very helpful information.
> 
> Do you know how are the job oppurtuniies if you hold a subclass 475 visa?
> 
> Shree Ganesh
> Wht are your plans?
> 
> ANZSCO : 261111 | ACS applied : 23 Apr 2012 | ACS Positive: 25 May 2012 | IELTS : 26 May 2012, Awaiting


Dude, 
Job opportunities in WA for IT are not appreciable.... yes there are opportunities in Perth but for 475, you can't nominate Perth ......


Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## vvc

Guys
Though this thread is not more appropriate to discuss about subclass 475, i am asking some information. Even for subclass 475 for Victoria, do i need to have IELTS 7 in each band?

ANZSCO : 261111 | ACS applied : 23 Apr 2012 | ACS Positive: 25 May 2012 | IELTS : 26 May 2012, Awaiting


----------



## ronkhu

Hi All,

Please comment on this thread only regarding ACS Assessment status and for any other queries, please either comment on appropriate thread or open a new thread.


----------



## Soudagar

ammad1258 said:


> WOW great congrats man.
> 
> I submitted online application on April 24 and docs were received on April 30 and with Assessor since May 2. and its still there and I am starting to get worried now


WE'RE THREE days apart , 5th to 15th looks like our window


----------



## Soudagar

On the ACS links :below , one showing status unknown ,the other ,with assessor

Link2:
https://www.acs.org.au/index.cfm?action=load&temID=memapplogin

Link1:
https://www.acs.org.au/index.cfm?action=load&temID=skillsapplogin


----------



## ronkhu

Soudagar said:


> On the ACS links :below , one showing status unknown ,the other ,with assessor
> 
> Link2:
> https://www.acs.org.au/index.cfm?action=load&temID=memapplogin
> 
> Link1:
> https://www.acs.org.au/index.cfm?action=load&temID=skillsapplogin


Hey Soudagar,

Exact same status for me as well - Infact, last Friday, the status on both links changed from "With Assessor" and "Unknown" to "In Progress" but today again it changed to "With Assessor" and "Unknown"


----------



## Soudagar

must be a bug, the wait is unbelievable, on one side ACS , the other IELTS, saying to my self "aaaal izzz velll" ..


----------



## ronkhu

Soudagar said:


> must be a bug, the wait is unbelievable, on one side ACS , the other IELTS, saying to my self "aaaal izzz velll" ..


True - very true - is intezaar ne to lagaa rakhi hai .

Haan hai ya naa - jo bhi ho, they should let us know.

I got a little happy last friday after seeing the change in the status but today again back to square one.


----------



## ammad1258

Today I got an email from them saying that there processing time is around 7 weeks due to large volume of cases. I am quoting the email I got from them below:



> Thank you for your email. The ACS will endeavour to finalise your application prior to the 1st of July but we are unable to guarantee that it will be finalised by then as our processing time is around 7 weeks due to large volumes of applicants in a similar situation with the upcoming changes.


Also on the following link:
https://www.acs.org.au/index.cfm?action=load&temID=memappstatus

*My status has become blank. Can anyone tell me what this means is my case near finalization??*

As for the other link it is still showing with assessor.


----------



## ronkhu

ammad1258 said:


> Today I got an email from them saying that there processing time is around 7 weeks due to large volume of cases. I am quoting the email I got from them below:
> 
> 
> 
> Also on the following link:
> https://www.acs.org.au/index.cfm?action=load&temID=memappstatus
> 
> *My status has become blank. Can anyone tell me what this means is my case near finalization??*
> 
> As for the other link it is still showing with assessor.


Hey Ammad - I am also getting the exact same status.

Your email talks about 7 weeks timelines, its surprising as the timeline as per my knowledge is 12 wseeks.

Who is your case officer?


----------



## ammad1258

ronkhu said:


> Hey Ammad - I am also getting the exact same status.
> 
> Your email talks about 7 weeks timelines, its surprising as the timeline as per my knowledge is 12 wseeks.
> 
> Who is your case officer?


Some lady by the name Jade. But instead of reliving me I am as tensed as ever


----------



## ronkhu

ammad1258 said:


> Some lady by the name Jade. But instead of reliving me I am as tensed as ever


Same here buddy - I had heard people getting results in 2 weeks but for if I count from the exact date when I applied online, it has been 2 months now.

The wait is literally killing me and its highly frustrating.


----------



## ammad1258

ronkhu said:


> Same here buddy - I had heard people getting results in 2 weeks but for if I count from the exact date when I applied online, it has been 2 months now.
> 
> The wait is literally killing me and its highly frustrating.


Hey why don't you email them?? for you it is over 7 weeks so you should email them and just to make sure that you get a reply place July 1 deadline in the subject along with your application reference number as it is ACS policy to reply to emails that contain deadlines.

What do you say chum??


----------



## ronkhu

ammad1258 said:


> Hey why don't you email them?? for you it is over 7 weeks so you should email them and just to make sure that you get a reply place July 1 deadline in the subject along with your application reference number as it is ACS policy to reply to emails that contain deadlines.
> 
> What do you say chum??


I already did that buddy and this is what i received as a response :

"Thank you for your email.

Your application is currently with an assessor and we will process your application as soon as possible. We are aware of the changes on 1st July and we will try to finalise all the applications before that date however we cannot guarantee your application will be finalised before then."


----------



## ammad1258

ronkhu said:


> I already did that buddy and this is what i received as a response :
> 
> "Thank you for your email.
> 
> Your application is currently with an assessor and we will process your application as soon as possible. We are aware of the changes on 1st July and we will try to finalise all the applications before that date however we cannot guarantee your application will be finalised before then."


but the reply is not right they received your docs on 11/04/2012 and according to March 12, 2012 News update from ACS all applications received before April 27, 2012 are guaranteed to get a result before July 1 to avoid skill select changes.

Here is the link:
https://www.acs.org.au/index.cfm?action=load&temID=noticedetails&notID=1149


----------



## ronkhu

ammad1258 said:


> but the reply is not right they received your docs on 11/04/2012 and according to March 12, 2012 News update from ACS all applications received before April 27, 2012 are guaranteed to get a result before July 1 to avoid skill select changes.
> 
> Here is the link:
> https://www.acs.org.au/index.cfm?action=load&temID=noticedetails&notID=1149


The issue is although they recieved the doc on 11 th April, my CO asked for additional documents on 25th April which i shared via email but then she replied that it has to be coruired and it took her 1 week to let me know that it has be couriered. So when I couriered the Reference lettre on stamp paper which she had asked for, she sent me a confirmation on 8th May that it has been received after multiple follow ups - I guess my CO is a pain is the wrong place - very laidback.

Even if I consider, 8th May then also it is going to be a month now - Yet no update.


----------



## kitkar

Hi all,

I finally saw some changes in my status after a long wait. It is now 'In Progress' after almost 7 weeks upon receiving docs. Added my signature as below.


----------



## vvc

Hi Kitkar
I hope you will receive your results today or tomorrow

ANZSCO : 261111 | ACS applied : 23 Apr 2012 | ACS Positive: 25 May 2012 | IELTS : 26 May 2012, Awaiting


----------



## ronkhu

kitkar said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I finally saw some changes in my status after a long wait. It is now 'In Progress' after almost 7 weeks upon receiving docs. Added my signature as below.


Thats good Kitkar - But not to demotivate you, even my status changed to In Progress last friday but again on monday it came back to With Asessor.

Hope you do not have the same fate and do keep us informed about the progress - Wish you all the luck buddy.


----------



## pandit81

I am also on the same boat. Expecting the ACS result soon and 7 each in IELTS.


----------



## Shree Ganesh

first thing first.........if you get the score ..go for 175.

you are waiting for 2 results....i hope you get both the result on time . 

till that time keep fighting :boxing: 

shree



Soudagar said:


> Hey Shree Ganesh, im waiting for my IELTS to come in, 5 more days for the results, all modules went well except listening,so i'm praying that that gets me atleast 7.
> 
> The plan is to apply for 175, JUST manage to GET into the queue before cut off date and take it from there. I'm not too sure on meeting any deadlines for SS, but all this talk of 475's has now got me thinking if I should change my approach.


----------



## Shree Ganesh

vvc said:


> Hi Kitkar
> I hope you will receive your results today or tomorrow
> 
> ANZSCO : 261111 | ACS applied : 23 Apr 2012 | ACS Positive: 25 May 2012 | IELTS : 26 May 2012, Awaiting


Hey Kitkar, 
You will get your result by tomorrow, this is my predication.

You can compare my time line .



1. Application submitted (online): 19/4/2012
2. Docs received: 23/4/2012
3. With Assessor: 24/4/2012
4. In Progress: 28/5/2012
5. Case Finalised:29/052012
6. Letter Sent by ACS:29/05/2012


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney

Guys,

I got the letter today.
Although it was a long wait but now I think its worth it.

Cheers,
R.


----------



## Shree Ganesh

congrats....:clap2:



rinkesh.sawhney said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got the letter today.
> Although it was a long wait but now I think its worth it.
> 
> Cheers,
> R.


----------



## rajlaxman2000

*cool congrats buddy*



rinkesh.sawhney said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got the letter today.
> Although it was a long wait but now I think its worth it.
> 
> Cheers,
> R.


Cool congrats buddy, All the best for the future journey.


----------



## Soudagar

ronkhu said:


> Same here buddy - I had heard people getting results in 2 weeks but for if I count from the exact date when I applied online, it has been 2 months now.
> 
> The wait is literally killing me and its highly frustrating.


Write to them, even if you get a standard response maybe it'll keep the C/O alert


----------



## Soudagar

vvc said:


> Hi Kitkar
> I hope you will receive your results today or tomorrow
> 
> ANZSCO : 261111 | ACS applied : 23 Apr 2012 | ACS Positive: 25 May 2012 | IELTS : 26 May 2012, Awaiting


within a week you should get it , keep a tab on the status


----------



## kitkar

Shree Ganesh said:


> Hey Kitkar,
> You will get your result by tomorrow, this is my predication.
> 
> You can compare my time line .
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Application submitted (online): 19/4/2012
> 2. Docs received: 23/4/2012
> 3. With Assessor: 24/4/2012
> 4. In Progress: 28/5/2012
> 5. Case Finalised:29/052012
> 6. Letter Sent by ACS:29/05/2012



Thanks vvc and Shree Ganesh.


----------



## kitkar

Soudagar said:


> within a week you should get it , keep a tab on the status


Thanks Soudagar. I hope so too. Meanwhile, for the other link, my status changed from Blank to Allocated. Not sure if anyone is familiar with that.


----------



## kitkar

ronkhu said:


> Thats good Kitkar - But not to demotivate you, even my status changed to In Progress last friday but again on monday it came back to With Asessor.
> 
> Hope you do not have the same fate and do keep us informed about the progress - Wish you all the luck buddy.


Thanks Ronkhu. Everything should be clear within a week. Will definitely keep the forum in the loop.


----------



## Soudagar

kitkar said:


> Thanks Soudagar. I hope so too. Meanwhile, for the other link, my status changed from Blank to Allocated. Not sure if anyone is familiar with that.


Mine's back to status unknown, not sure what this is , but i'd stick to looking at the first link that tells us the stages, also anyone noticed the link is missing where we could download and see a pdf versionof our application to ACS ?,


----------



## pandit81

Soudagar said:


> Mine's back to status unknown, not sure what this is , but i'd stick to looking at the first link that tells us the stages, also anyone noticed the link is missing where we could download and see a pdf versionof our application to ACS ?,


Yes, I also noticed that PDF link is missing.
Other thing is do you guys have any idea that ACS assessment time varies from 1 ANZSCO code to another as mine is 261311 (Analyst Programmer)?


----------



## Umarsha

*ACS Assesment*

Dear Expats,

I would like to undertake the ACS skill assesment for Computer systems and network engineer job. Though i have 5 yrs of experience my Qulification is in Electrical & Electronics Engineering. How many yrs of experience are they looking for in ICT field and am I eligible to apply now. 

PS: What are the criteria they expect in the experience letters provided to ACS. 

Kindly reply with your suggestion. Thanks in advance. U

Umar


----------



## Soudagar

Umarsha said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> I would like to undertake the ACS skill assesment for Computer systems and network engineer job. Though i have 5 yrs of experience my Qulification is in Electrical & Electronics Engineering. How many yrs of experience are they looking for in ICT field and am I eligible to apply now.
> 
> PS: What are the criteria they expect in the experience letters provided to ACS.
> 
> Kindly reply with your suggestion. Thanks in advance. U
> 
> Umar


Hi Umar, you'd have to do the following (1) Assess your educational qualifications so that it falls inline with the australian degree AND/OR (2) Assess your "relevant" workexperience , when I say relevant i mean, closely related to your field.

You can see how much of work experience is applicable to your filing by calculating your points on this calculator :
Online Points Test - Applicable from 1 July 2011

An experience letter should ideally contain sections clearly defining roles,responsibilities,duties,achievements (if any) ,current position,tenure,
(this is what mine had ,other members my be able to elaborate further points on the letter if I have missed out some)


----------



## Soudagar

pandit81 said:


> Yes, I also noticed that PDF link is missing.
> Other thing is do you guys have any idea that ACS assessment time varies from 1 ANZSCO code to another as mine is 261311 (Analyst Programmer)?


Not too sure, but i read someplace that BA's were get processed faster (some one was trawling through status updates and noticed this, dont know if this is true for a fact) 

But I have seen instances in this forum where people have got their ACS's cleared in a week's time , pehaps it was to do with premier institutes like IIT's /IIM's or perhaps their trade would be like super in demand. cant say though, all we can do is hang tight.


----------



## kitkar

My status has changed to 'Case Finalised'. Hooray! I'm now trying to contact my agent for the email and the next steps. Just wondering how many years have they recognised as relevant to my nominated occupation. Will try to apply for 175 before 1 July.


----------



## miyur

kitkar said:


> My status has changed to 'Case Finalised'. Hooray! I'm now trying to contact my agent for the email and the next steps. Just wondering how many years have they recognised as relevant to my nominated occupation. Will try to apply for 175 before 1 July.


Congrats!
Generally, if it's below 5 they might accept all that you have listed but that's just my assumption and experience.


----------



## ronkhu

kitkar said:


> My status has changed to 'Case Finalised'. Hooray! I'm now trying to contact my agent for the email and the next steps. Just wondering how many years have they recognised as relevant to my nominated occupation. Will try to apply for 175 before 1 July.


Congrats Kitkar !!!

Can you also share some insight as to before your application got finalised, did you get any change in the stats of your online application or was there any other kind of indication hinting you that your application will be finalised soon.


----------



## Shree Ganesh

kitkar said:


> My status has changed to 'Case Finalised'. Hooray! I'm now trying to contact my agent for the email and the next steps. Just wondering how many years have they recognised as relevant to my nominated occupation. Will try to apply for 175 before 1 July.


get the mail from your agent..sometime they are so busy ..they forgot to fwd to us...Its happened with me I come to know my result after 3 days  
anyways...do post your result here..


----------



## pandit81

kitkar said:


> My status has changed to 'Case Finalised'. Hooray! I'm now trying to contact my agent for the email and the next steps. Just wondering how many years have they recognised as relevant to my nominated occupation. Will try to apply for 175 before 1 July.


Congrats Man !!!

My status is shown as 'With Assessor' on the following link:

https://www.acs.org.au/index.cfm?action=load&temID=skillsapplogin 

Status is shown as blank on the following link: 

https://www.acs.org.au/index.cfm?action=load&temID=memapplogin

Please let me know how your status changed from these and how long did it take?


----------



## sherlock

pandit81 said:


> Congrats Man !!!
> 
> My status is shown as 'With Assessor' on the following link:
> 
> https://www.acs.org.au/index.cfm?action=load&temID=skillsapplogin
> 
> Status is shown as blank on the following link:
> 
> https://www.acs.org.au/index.cfm?action=load&temID=memapplogin
> 
> Please let me know how your status changed from these and how long did it take?


Then your result letter will come out very soon. It took about 2 days for my case after my status on second link became blank (from unknown).


----------



## pandit81

sherlock said:


> Then your result letter will come out very soon. It took about 2 days for my case after my status on second link became blank (from unknown).


It is in blank status for last 7 days


----------



## ronkhu

My status is shown as 'With Assessor' on the following link:

https://www.acs.org.au/index.cfm?act...skillsapplogin 

Status is shown as blank on the following link: 

https://www.acs.org.au/index.cfm?act...ID=memapplogin

I never had the Status unknown in the second link or may be i am not sure coz, i got the second link last week only and started checking the status on the second link from then.

I am getting nervous now.


----------



## kitkar

miyur said:


> Congrats!
> Generally, if it's below 5 they might accept all that you have listed but that's just my assumption and experience.


Thanks miyur. I got the letter from my agent already. I've got one employment unrecognised due to insufficient information. The HR refused to use my template and only provided my designation and salary info. But it's ok because the rest were recognised and already exceeds 5 years. I should have enough points already.


----------



## kitkar

ronkhu said:


> Congrats Kitkar !!!
> 
> Can you also share some insight as to before your application got finalised, did you get any change in the stats of your online application or was there any other kind of indication hinting you that your application will be finalised soon.


Thanks ronkhu. Basically I just waited and checked my status nearly everyday! Of course the wait was excruciating but this forum kept me sane as I know many others share the same anxiety with me. Also with others sharing their timeline, I know basically what to expect. During low peak time, I see people getting their status in less than a month. But lately because of the huge amount of applications, more time is required. So hang in there. Your results will come soon.


----------



## kitkar

pandit81 said:


> Congrats Man !!!
> 
> My status is shown as 'With Assessor' on the following link:
> 
> https://www.acs.org.au/index.cfm?action=load&temID=skillsapplogin
> 
> Status is shown as blank on the following link:
> 
> https://www.acs.org.au/index.cfm?action=load&temID=memapplogin
> 
> Please let me know how your status changed from these and how long did it take?


Thanks pandit81. I only got to know about the second link through this forum. By the time I checked, it was already blank. As far as I know, it changed to 'Allocated' from blank. Then you know your results we arrive soon. Just wait a while more


----------



## kitkar

Some interesting info that I've learnt from this experience which I would like to share to those who would like to apply for ACS:

- If your employment letter does not contain your work description, it will not be assessed even though you have the company letter head, work duration, salary and designation provided by HR.

- I did not send any salary slips or bank statements. Although this will be required during visa application, it is not required for ACS.

- My degree in Electronics and Communications Engineering is recognised as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in compouting. I didn't require RPL. (A different agent told me I would require one)

Thanks everyone in this forum for all the useful advice that has helped me get this far. I will now have to gather the required the next set of documents for the 175 visa. Need to beat the July 1 deadline!


----------



## raj_in_melbourne

kitkar said:


> Some interesting info that I've learnt from this experience which I would like to share to those who would like to apply for ACS:
> 
> - If your employment letter does not contain your work description, it will not be assessed even though you have the company letter head, work duration, salary and designation provided by HR.
> 
> - I did not send any salary slips or bank statements. Although this will be required during visa application, it is not required for ACS.
> 
> - My degree in Electronics and Communications Engineering is recognised as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in compouting. I didn't require RPL. (A different agent told me I would require one)
> 
> Thanks everyone in this forum for all the useful advice that has helped me get this far. I will now have to gather the required the next set of documents for the 175 visa. Need to beat the July 1 deadline!



Can you please elaborate a bit more on "If your employment letter does not contain your work description, it will not be assessed even though you have the company letter head, work duration, salary and designation provided by HR"?

I have a HR document which has my work duration and title, but no roles and responsibilities. Since they wanted to give me a standard job description doc, I had to get a stat dec from my superior for all the roles and responsibilities I performed during my tenure. Will that not suffice the assessment requirement?

Thanks


PS: I have also applied for assessment as a System Analyst


----------



## kitkar

raj_in_melbourne said:


> Can you please elaborate a bit more on "If your employment letter does not contain your work description, it will not be assessed even though you have the company letter head, work duration, salary and designation provided by HR"?
> 
> I have a HR document which has my work duration and title, but no roles and responsibilities. Since they wanted to give me a standard job description doc, I had to get a stat dec from my superior for all the roles and responsibilities I performed during my tenure. Will that not suffice the assessment requirement?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> PS: I have also applied for assessment as a System Analyst


Sorry. I should have said the HR letter alone is not sufficient. If u have included a sat dec from yr superior, it should be fine.


----------



## raj_in_melbourne

kitkar said:


> Sorry. I should have said the HR letter alone is not sufficient. If u have included a sat dec from yr superior, it should be fine.


Thanks for clarifying that.

Good luck with your application.


----------



## ammad1258

Still with Assessor here:
Link 1: https://www.acs.org.au/index.cfm?action=load&temID=skillsappstatus

And Still blank here:
Link 2: https://www.acs.org.au/index.cfm?action=load&temID=skillsappstatus

Just wanted to know people's experience as to how long it takes from this *blank* status to the case being finalized??


----------



## sreekripa2002

I submit my application on 23rd May. On 25th it shows in process and next day request for additional documentation. I submit the following documents:
Offer letters
Promotion letters
Relieving letter
Salary slip(3 months for all the companies I worked), Form 16 - Tax documents(only last 4 years) 
Reference letter from my manager -(not declaration)
self declaration
Now my case officer request for declaration from my supervisor. I have 8 years of experience and among that 3 years I work abroad. So some of my managers are working abroad. They were ready to send me their reference letter but I am not sure how to get their declaration. 
Could any one suggest me what we can do in this case.


----------



## pandit81

My status has changed to 'Case Finalised'. Hooray! I'm now trying to contact my agent for the email and the next steps. Just wondering how many years have they recognised as relevant to my nominated occupation. Will try to apply for 175 before 1 July.


----------



## auslover

pandit81 said:


> My status has changed to 'Case Finalised'. Hooray! I'm now trying to contact my agent for the email and the next steps. Just wondering how many years have they recognised as relevant to my nominated occupation. Will try to apply for 175 before 1 July.


I am sure you will get the magical mail by tomorrow!!!!

best of luck!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Soudagar

looks like atleast a 7 week window from trends.


----------



## Soudagar

pandit81 said:


> Congrats Man !!!
> 
> My status is shown as 'With Assessor' on the following link:
> 
> https://www.acs.org.au/index.cfm?action=load&temID=skillsapplogin
> 
> Status is shown as blank on the following link:
> 
> https://www.acs.org.au/index.cfm?action=load&temID=memapplogin
> 
> Please let me know how your status changed from these and how long did it take?


You're almost there bud! shouldnt be long for you, hang in there


----------



## ronkhu

Soudagar said:


> You're almost there bud! shouldnt be long for you, hang in there


My status is shown as 'With Assessor' on the following link:

https://www.acs.org.au/index.cfm?act...skillsapplogin 

Status is shown as blank on the following link: 

https://www.acs.org.au/index.cfm?act...ID=memapplogin

Please let me know how your status changed from these and how long did it take?


----------



## pandit81

Soudagar said:


> looks like atleast a 7 week window from trends.


Yes, in my case it took 6 weeks, waiting for mail now.


----------



## Soudagar

ronkhu said:


> My status is shown as 'With Assessor' on the following link:
> 
> https://www.acs.org.au/index.cfm?act...skillsapplogin
> 
> Status is shown as blank on the following link:
> 
> https://www.acs.org.au/index.cfm?act...ID=memapplogin
> 
> Please let me know how your status changed from these and how long did it take?


I woulnt pay too much attention to the 2nd link, just look at the link with the blue boxes and the "you are here" arrow mark. Statistics are showing a 40 day process time more or less at the moment.


----------



## ronkhu

Soudagar said:


> I woulnt pay too much attention to the 2nd link, just look at the link with the blue boxes and the "you are here" arrow mark. Statistics are showing a 40 day process time more or less at the moment.


Yes buddy - that seems to be the trend now but it is frustarting as I applied on 9th April and they delayed the additional document request process.


----------



## Soudagar

ronkhu said:


> Yes buddy - that seems to be the trend now but it is frustarting as I applied on 9th April and they delayed the additional document request process.


Guestimate : 18-06-2012 should be your date


----------



## ronkhu

Soudagar said:


> Guestimate : 18-06-2012 should be your date


true - that is what even i am targetting as of now


----------



## ammad1258

Soudagar said:


> Guestimate : 18-06-2012 should be your date


Soudagar
if thats the case then mine should be 12/06/2012, ryt??

BTW on the 2nd link my status became blank on the 5/06/2012 and looking at Pandit81 it took him 8 days from there on so the dates match even on that too 

What do you say??


----------



## Dev20

Finally Got the status Changed to In Progress after a long wait.


----------



## Soudagar

ammad1258 said:


> Soudagar
> if thats the case then mine should be 12/06/2012, ryt??
> 
> BTW on the 2nd link my status became blank on the 5/06/2012 and looking at Pandit81 it took him 8 days from there on so the dates match even on that too
> 
> What do you say??


guesstimate is 13-06-2012  , hang in there bro, we're all in the same boat, keep the faith , it should not be long,


----------



## ronkhu

Dev20 said:


> Finally Got the status Changed to In Progress after a long wait.


Hi Dev - Can you please share your application timelines for us.


----------



## pandit81

I got my letter today. Total experience I have applied for was 5 years and 7 months till march 12. They have not considered my 10 months of experience as consultant. 
Total experience as per them is 4 years 9 months till 03/12.
I require 5 years of total exp to file 175.
I am working in the same company so should I apply for visa this month?


----------



## Soudagar

pandit81 said:


> I got my letter today. Total experience I have applied for was 5 years and 7 months till march 12. They have not considered my 10 months of experience as consultant.
> Total experience as per them is 4 years 9 months till 03/12.
> I require 5 years of total exp to file 175.
> I am working in the same company so should I apply for visa this month?


Pandit, I think there are a couple of people on this forum with a similar issue, i remember glancing on their posts some time back, think you should trawl through them, its a good question though, what happens when your currently working and the work ex borders on 12 months.

But in your case , unfortunately i think that if you wait for 3 months, you may have to go in for skill select , its a tough one, you may have time for SS for NSW , i think its coming in in 2 weeks, you may just make it through  look at the timelines of 176 visas and also consider 475 also , if that helps in anyway, as far as possible try and make it before the deadline since your almost half way thru . my two cents.

p.s your IELTS came in ? hope you got thru ?


----------



## Dev20

ronkhu said:


> Hi Dev - Can you please share your application timelines for us.


My Assessment time Lines are:-
Online Applied-21st April 2012
Docs received-30th April 2012
Stage 4:1st May 2012
In Progress:8th June 2012
Case Finalised:8th June 2012

IELTS:-1st Attempt (12th April)
MySelf 7.5
Wife 7

Planning to apply for Visa 175 , if the ACS result is +ve .


----------



## Chin2

pandit81 said:


> I got my letter today. Total experience I have applied for was 5 years and 7 months till march 12. They have not considered my 10 months of experience as consultant.
> Total experience as per them is 4 years 9 months till 03/12.
> I require 5 years of total exp to file 175.
> I am working in the same company so should I apply for visa this month?


Hi 

I guess my case is also somehow same as yours 

My exp. Is as follows
1 company 1.3 yrs
2 company 3.3 yrs
3 company 10 months 

Total 5.4 yrs 

I am also worried ,will they consider my last exp. Of 10 months in my last company ??

Is there is any rule which state exp. should be more than a year to claim it's points ???

Any views??


----------



## ronkhu

Soudagar said:


> Pandit, I think there are a couple of people on this forum with a similar issue, i remember glancing on their posts some time back, think you should trawl through them, its a good question though, what happens when your currently working and the work ex borders on 12 months.
> 
> But in your case , unfortunately i think that if you wait for 3 months, you may have to go in for skill select , its a tough one, you may have time for SS for NSW , i think its coming in in 2 weeks, you may just make it through  look at the timelines of 176 visas and also consider 475 also , if that helps in anyway, as far as possible try and make it before the deadline since your almost half way thru . my two cents.
> 
> p.s your IELTS came in ? hope you got thru ?


PAndit - another thing is that if, even with assessment of 4 yrs 9 months, if you have enough points (65), then there is nothing holding you from applying for the visa now.


----------



## Umarsha

*Mr*



kitkar said:


> Some interesting info that I've learnt from this experience which I would like to share to those who would like to apply for ACS:
> 
> - If your employment letter does not contain your work description, it will not be assessed even though you have the company letter head, work duration, salary and designation provided by HR.
> 
> - I did not send any salary slips or bank statements. Although this will be required during visa application, it is not required for ACS.
> 
> - My degree in Electronics and Communications Engineering is recognised as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in compouting. I didn't require RPL. (A different agent told me I would require one)
> 
> Thanks everyone in this forum for all the useful advice that has helped me get this far. I will now have to gather the required the next set of documents for the 175 visa. Need to beat the July 1 deadline!




Hi Kitkar,

Your case and mine are almost the same. I have a Electrical & Electronics engineering degree with 5 yrs exp in ICT field. Is it okay to apply for my Skills with ACS or they require 6yrs exp & RPL? Kindly advise as im in big confusion as whether to do RPL. Thanks in advance


----------



## ammad1258

Chin2 said:


> Hi
> 
> I guess my case is also somehow same as yours
> 
> My exp. Is as follows
> 1 company 1.3 yrs
> 2 company 3.3 yrs
> 3 company 10 months
> 
> Total 5.4 yrs
> 
> I am also worried ,will they consider my last exp. Of 10 months in my last company ??
> 
> Is there is any rule which state exp. should be more than a year to claim it's points ???
> 
> Any views??



There is no rule that states so. Th simple rule that I know of is that all experience that is up to 20 hours or more but less than 40 hours per is counted as part time and all experiences of 40 or more hours a week is counted as full time. Part time experience is counted in comparison with full time experience. Meaning if you worked one year part time at least 20 hours a week it will be equivalent to 6 months of full time experience and that is how ACS will recognize it.

What ever I stated above is to the best of my knowledge and the senior members can guide in better way.

Chin did you provided complete docs for your current employer??


----------



## Chin2

ammad1258 said:


> There is no rule that states so. Th simple rule that I know of is that all experience that is up to 20 hours or more but less than 40 hours per is counted as part time and all experiences of 40 or more hours a week is counted as full time. Part time experience is counted in comparison with full time experience. Meaning if you worked one year part time at least 20 hours a week it will be equivalent to 6 months of full time experience and that is how ACS will recognize it.
> 
> What ever I stated above is to the best of my knowledge and the senior members can guide in better way.
> 
> Chin did you provided complete docs for your current employer??


Hi 

Thanks for reply!!

My thinking is also same as yours but still need some proof to authenticate about same 

Does anyone had same exp. like me ??

Seniors , Any views??


----------



## pandit81

ronkhu said:


> PAndit - another thing is that if, even with assessment of 4 yrs 9 months, if you have enough points (65), then there is nothing holding you from applying for the visa now.


I have 60 points if 5 years is not considered and only 3 years is considered


----------



## pandit81

Soudagar said:


> Pandit, I think there are a couple of people on this forum with a similar issue, i remember glancing on their posts some time back, think you should trawl through them, its a good question though, what happens when your currently working and the work ex borders on 12 months.
> 
> But in your case , unfortunately i think that if you wait for 3 months, you may have to go in for skill select , its a tough one, you may have time for SS for NSW , i think its coming in in 2 weeks, you may just make it through  look at the timelines of 176 visas and also consider 475 also , if that helps in anyway, as far as possible try and make it before the deadline since your almost half way thru . my two cents.
> 
> p.s your IELTS came in ? hope you got thru ?



I got IELTS result today - L:8,R:9,W:8,S:7


----------



## aravind.aiti

Congrats Pandit


----------



## ammad1258

pandit81 said:


> I got my letter today. Total experience I have applied for was 5 years and 7 months till march 12. They have not considered my 10 months of experience as consultant.
> Total experience as per them is 4 years 9 months till 03/12.
> I require 5 years of total exp to file 175.
> I am working in the same company so should I apply for visa this month?


Pandit did you ask the consultant why 9 months of experience was not counted??
I mean was it due to lack of documented evidence? or something else??


----------



## pandit81

ammad1258 said:


> Pandit did you ask the consultant why 9 months of experience was not counted??
> I mean was it due to lack of documented evidence? or something else??


It was due to the fact that 10 months experience was of Consultant and not employee, however It was mentioned clearly in exp. that I was a full time consultant.


----------



## cy71_shyam

*Very Worrried *

HI ,

I applied for ACS Date received: 11th may'12
Stage 4 in a couple of days and since then has been the same.

Now, I have IETLS cleared with overall 8 ( Min- writing 7). and hence i am clear.

I am worried as i want to apply before 30 june..

Please pray for me.


----------



## kitkar

Umarsha said:


> Hi Kitkar,
> 
> Your case and mine are almost the same. I have a Electrical & Electronics engineering degree with 5 yrs exp in ICT field. Is it okay to apply for my Skills with ACS or they require 6yrs exp & RPL? Kindly advise as im in big confusion as whether to do RPL. Thanks in advance


I had this worry too but turned out that it is an unfounded one. I didn't have to do RPL and they recognised my qualification and experience. So why don't you go ahead and apply?t


----------



## kitkar

pandit81 said:


> It was due to the fact that 10 months experience was of Consultant and not employee, however It was mentioned clearly in exp. that I was a full time consultant.


Could it be possible that the nature of work for consultant did not fit into the role of analyst programmer? Consultant work may be more suited for business analyst or system analyst, possibly? Just my guess...


----------



## ammad1258

pandit81 said:


> It was due to the fact that 10 months experience was of Consultant and not employee, however It was mentioned clearly in exp. that I was a full time consultant.


Well ACS is right when one acts as a consultant he is the employee of the consulting firm and has been deputed at client side so in order for the experience to be counted you need the letter from the consulting firm.

Thats according to the best of my knowledge


----------



## Umarsha

kitkar said:


> I had this worry too but turned out that it is an unfounded one. I didn't have to do RPL and they recognised my qualification and experience. So why don't you go ahead and apply?t


Thanks for your prompt reply mate. Appreciate it :clap2:

One more doubt. How many years of exp did you had when you applied for ACS.

I have exactly 64 months of ICT exp. (5 yrs & 4 months). Is it enough for me to apply for ACS without the need of RPL.

Please advise.


----------



## kiran82

Hi All,
I am new to this forum. Got ACS positive few days ago as Systems Analyst.


Following are my timelines

Documents sent: 23 April
Document received: 27 April
Status with Assessor: 30th April
Positive Letter received : 4th May
IELTS: 09 June 
Result Waiting  to be on 22 June)

The next stage is to apply to DIAC. I am thinking to apply 175 as there is no time to get state sponsorship. Please someone throw some light what does it mean by decision ready application?

All the best to all who are awaiting their results.


----------



## AnuNew77

ACS Positive on May-4 or June-4? 4'th May looks really fast.





kiran82 said:


> Hi All,
> I am new to this forum. Got ACS positive few days ago as Systems Analyst.
> 
> 
> Following are my timelines
> 
> Documents sent: 23 April
> Document received: 27 April
> Status with Assessor: 30th April
> Positive Letter received : 4th May
> IELTS: 09 June
> Result Waiting  to be on 22 June)
> 
> The next stage is to apply to DIAC. I am thinking to apply 175 as there is no time to get state sponsorship. Please someone throw some light what does it mean by decision ready application?
> 
> All the best to all who are awaiting their results.


----------



## kitkar

Umarsha said:


> Thanks for your prompt reply mate. Appreciate it :clap2:
> 
> One more doubt. How many years of exp did you had when you applied for ACS.
> 
> I have exactly 64 months of ICT exp. (5 yrs & 4 months). Is it enough for me to apply for ACS without the need of RPL.
> 
> Please advise.


I submitted about 9.5 years of experience but one of my earliest employment (1.5 years) was rejected because of insufficient detail. So in total I have been granted a positive assessment on 8 years work. I had difficulty getting detailed reference for that particular employment as it would require more time to obtain it and I had to rush to beat the July 1 deadline. 

I'm not sure why you are worried about insufficient experience as I was guided by my agent rather than doing my own research on this. Perhaps other expert members can comment?


----------



## ammad1258

Good News just checked my statuses

*Link 1*: https://www.acs.org.au/index.cfm?action=load&temID=skillsappstatus

My Status here is *In Progress*


*Link 2*: https://www.acs.org.au/index.cfm?action=load&temID=memappstatus

My Status Here is *Allocated*


So when can I expect my result guys?? 

And now the wait is simply killing me 

Dear All please pray that all my experience of 5 years and 2 months gets recognized as sent as I want to apply under 175 and not 176 no matter what


----------



## kiran82

AnuNew77 said:


> ACS Positive on May-4 or June-4? 4'th May looks really fast.


sorry its 4th June ACS positive letter


----------



## Dev20

ammad1258 said:


> Good News just checked my statuses
> 
> *Link 1*: https://www.acs.org.au/index.cfm?action=load&temID=skillsappstatus
> 
> My Status here is *In Progress*
> 
> 
> *Link 2*: https://www.acs.org.au/index.cfm?action=load&temID=memappstatus
> 
> My Status Here is *Allocated*
> 
> 
> So when can I expect my result guys??
> 
> And now the wait is simply killing me
> 
> Dear All please pray that all my experience of 5 years and 2 months gets recognized as sent as I want to apply under 175 and not 176 no matter what


Most Probably ur letter will arrive by end of the day , bcoz same happened with me . The Status was In Progresson Friday Morning( 8th june 2012) and got the magic Letter by evening. :clap2:

ALL the Best


----------



## ronkhu

Dev20 said:


> Most Probably ur letter will arrive by end of the day , bcoz same happened with me . The Status was In Progresson Friday Morning( 8th june 2012) and got the magic Letter by evening. :clap2:
> 
> ALL the Best


Hi Dev,

Are you talking of evening as per IST or Australian timing.
Also, did you find any change in the status before you received your email like "Case Finalized" etc...


----------



## pandit81

ammad1258 said:


> Well ACS is right when one acts as a consultant he is the employee of the consulting firm and has been deputed at client side so in order for the experience to be counted you need the letter from the consulting firm.
> 
> Thats according to the best of my knowledge


I was not the employee of consulting firm rather i was the independent consultant, working full time in the company


----------



## cy71_shyam

*ACS STatus*

hi Guys,

I applied for ACS on 11th may as it says "date received" as 11th.

The funny thing is my IELTS score, i need a 7 and received a 7 in all.

I am getting all other docs ready , have a new born baby 2 months ago and getting her passport.

BUT.. THE ACS still shows with assessor.What should i do?CALL THEM? email them?

The only thing stopping my 175 is the ACS result now.... 
Any pointers?


----------



## Dev20

ronkhu said:


> Hi Dev,
> 
> Are you talking of evening as per IST or Australian timing.
> Also, did you find any change in the status before you received your email like "Case Finalized" etc...


Yes on 8th Morning status displayed was-In Progress and by Afternoon (IST ) status changed to Case Finalize and on the same day evening got the letter form my agent with +ve result


----------



## ronkhu

Dev20 said:


> Yes on 8th Morning status displayed was-In Progress and by Afternoon (IST ) status changed to Case Finalize and on the same day evening got the letter form my agent with +ve result


Hey Dev - Congrats buddy.

The issue is that its showing "In Progress" since sunday evening and am not sure if it is an issue with the website and it is the same until now with no change.

Another concern is that the status changes from "With Assessor" to "In Progress" last weekend as well but again reverted back to "With Assessor" on Monday.

So, not sure as to what trick they are playing with my application.


----------



## Dev20

ronkhu said:


> Hey Dev - Congrats buddy.
> 
> The issue is that its showing "In Progress" since sunday evening and am not sure if it is an issue with the website and it is the same until now with no change.
> 
> Another concern is that the status changes from "With Assessor" to "In Progress" last weekend as well but again reverted back to "With Assessor" on Monday.
> 
> So, not sure as to what trick they are playing with my application.



Hope For the Best....May be they are presently working on your application. I guess u will get your result in a day or two.


----------



## ronkhu

ammad1258 said:


> Good News just checked my statuses
> 
> *Link 1*: https://www.acs.org.au/index.cfm?action=load&temID=skillsappstatus
> 
> My Status here is *In Progress*
> 
> 
> *Link 2*: https://www.acs.org.au/index.cfm?action=load&temID=memappstatus
> 
> My Status Here is *Allocated*
> 
> So when can I expect my result guys??
> 
> And now the wait is simply killing me
> 
> Dear All please pray that all my experience of 5 years and 2 months gets recognized as sent as I want to apply under 175 and not 176 no matter what




Hi Ammad,

Please share your status buddy - Did the status change to case finalized and did you receive your assessment letter ?

Please share - we are waiting 

Regards


----------



## ronkhu

Dev20 said:


> Hope For the Best....May be they are presently working on your application. I guess u will get your result in a day or two.


Hope so buddy - But this game of status change and reverting back is testing my patience


----------



## nav.mahajan

ronkhu said:


> Hope so buddy - But this game of status change and reverting back is testing my patience


Who is assessor of your application??? Did you check that.....


----------



## ammad1258

Dev20 said:


> Most Probably ur letter will arrive by end of the day , bcoz same happened with me . The Status was In Progresson Friday Morning( 8th june 2012) and got the magic Letter by evening. :clap2:
> 
> ALL the Best


Hey Dev thanks man day ended statuses are still the same 
and the wait is still killing me


----------



## ammad1258

pandit81 said:


> I was not the employee of consulting firm rather i was the independent consultant, working full time in the company


ohh even in that case a situatory declaration would have been a good idea station your position role and job responsibility 

What do you say??


----------



## ammad1258

ronkhu said:


> Hey Dev - Congrats buddy.
> 
> The issue is that its showing "In Progress" since sunday evening and am not sure if it is an issue with the website and it is the same until now with no change.
> 
> Another concern is that the status changes from "With Assessor" to "In Progress" last weekend as well but again reverted back to "With Assessor" on Monday.
> 
> So, not sure as to what trick they are playing with my application.


Your story is the same as mine and since Australia is the first country where the day dawns so they are right so our statuses changed on Sunday for us but it was Monday morning in Australia and at Monday 12 pm in Pakistan and 12:30 pm India the ACS are already done with their Monday office work so I am taking that they are working on time and the statuses are correct and my statuses are still the same and have not reverted back



and inshaAllah will get the magical email by Tuesday or latest by Wednesday. *Please pray for my positive assessment for 5+ years of experience*


----------



## ammad1258

ronkhu said:


> Hi Ammad,
> 
> Please share your status buddy - Did the status change to case finalized and did you receive your assessment letter ?
> 
> Please share - we are waiting
> 
> Regards


Nope buddy they are the same and reading your last post I am somewhat happy that at least the statuses are the same and have not reverted back


----------



## ronkhu

nav.mahajan said:


> Who is assessor of your application??? Did you check that.....


mahajan - i know the CO but it is not advisable to put the name here as I am not sure if they check these forums ;-)

But yes, I did email her my concern and i did not get a satisfactory answer and I dont want to take any chance by bugging them further and instead have some more patience and wait for the result.


----------



## ronkhu

ammad1258 said:


> Nope buddy they are the same and reading your last post I am somewhat happy that at least the statuses are the same and have not reverted back


ammad bhai - fingers crossed - lets hope for the best and positive outcome - I have 10+ years of experience and even if they give me positive outcome for 8 years - I am ok with it 

But yes, do share your status change immediately if you get to see any change - We are eagerly waiting and pay for your positive outcome.


----------



## Soudagar

ammad1258 said:


> Hey Dev thanks man day ended statuses are still the same
> and the wait is still killing me


ammad , you and I are just a couple of days apart, think that you should get the mail in the next 2 days, hope it all goes well mate ! keep us posted !


----------



## ammad1258

Hurray

*Link 1:* https://www.acs.org.au/index.cfm?action=load&temID=skillsappstatus

*Status: Case Finalised*

*Link 2:* https://www.acs.org.au/index.cfm?action=load&temID=memappstatus

*Status: Closed*

So I guess I should get the email by tomorrow, right??
What do you say people??
And should I start biting my consultants ears??

Also I have noticed this is how the statuses of a case flow once it is in *Stage 4 - With Assessor*

*Link 1:
With Assessor ->In Progress -> Case Finalised (after 2 days of previous)

Link 2:
Unknown -> Blank -> Allocated (After 5-7 days of previous) -> Closed (after 2 days of previous)*

Hope this helps 

Please pray for me, need all the prayers I can get


----------



## nav.mahajan

ronkhu said:


> mahajan - i know the CO but it is not advisable to put the name here as I am not sure if they check these forums ;-)
> 
> But yes, I did email her my concern and i did not get a satisfactory answer and I dont want to take any chance by bugging them further and instead have some more patience and wait for the result.


There is reviews about the assessor mentioned somewhere my friend has told me. How much time they take for evaluation. Whether they as slow or fast in processing. You can check that.


----------



## aravind.aiti

Received WA state sponsorship just now....


----------



## ronkhu

ammad1258 said:


> Hurray
> 
> *Link 1:* https://www.acs.org.au/index.cfm?action=load&temID=skillsappstatus
> 
> *Status: Case Finalised*
> 
> *Link 2:* https://www.acs.org.au/index.cfm?action=load&temID=memappstatus
> 
> *Status: Closed*
> 
> So I guess I should get the email by tomorrow, right??
> What do you say people??
> And should I start biting my consultants ears??
> 
> Also I have noticed this is how the statuses of a case flow once it is in *Stage 4 - With Assessor*
> 
> *Link 1:
> With Assessor ->In Progress -> Case Finalised (after 2 days of previous)
> 
> Link 2:
> Unknown -> Blank -> Allocated (After 5-7 days of previous) -> Closed (after 2 days of previous)*
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Please pray for me, need all the prayers I can get


Congrats Ammad - Do let us know your assessment results as to how many years they considered.

Mine is still the same


----------



## ammad1258

ronkhu said:


> Congrats Ammad - Do let us know your assessment results as to how many years they considered.
> 
> Mine is still the same


Hang in there man, you will make it I m sure . My Prayers are with you. And don't worry I will keep everyone posted


----------



## ronkhu

ammad1258 said:


> Hang in there man, you will make it I m sure . My Prayers are with you. And don't worry I will keep everyone posted


bas ab to dua ka hi aasra hai - meri kismat abroad ke maamle mein badi kharaab hai and i know that this is the reason why i am stuck


----------



## ammad1258

ronkhu said:


> bas ab to dua ka hi aasra hai - meri kismat abroad ke maamle mein badi kharaab hai and i know that this is the reason why i am stuck


Hey man just hope for the best and keep trying


----------



## ammad1258

Just got a call from the consultant he said that he has received the Email from ACS and will only reveal it once I meet him personally.

So either will call him in the evening again or will visit him , so the details of the assessment are still unknown 

Hoping and praying for the best


----------



## ammad1258

Updated my signature and according the signature it took me exactly 40 days from Stage 4 - With Assessor  My case went in to Stage 4 on May 2, 2012.


----------



## Soudagar

ammad1258 said:


> Updated my signature and according the signature it took me exactly 40 days from Stage 4 - With Assessor  My case went in to Stage 4 on May 2, 2012.


Think Im 5 days behind you , so hopefully imm be getting mine soon, so whats the plan 175 ?? seems the only option right ?


----------



## miyur

Soudagar said:


> Think Im 5 days behind you , so hopefully imm be getting mine soon, so whats the plan 175 ?? seems the only option right ?


u'll make it mate


----------



## Soudagar

ronkhu said:


> Congrats Ammad - Do let us know your assessment results as to how many years they considered.
> 
> Mine is still the same


Hang in there bro, all izzz velll, just keep saying that


----------



## Soudagar

miyur said:


> u'll make it mate


close call, mate, just by the skin of my teeth, your NSW shaping up alright ?? been 1 week right , hear anything yet ?


----------



## ammad1258

Soudagar said:


> Think Im 5 days behind you , so hopefully imm be getting mine soon, so whats the plan 175 ?? seems the only option right ?


Yes I was planning for 175 but I don't have my wife's passport and it will take another 10-12 days to get it made and according my consultant I won't be able to make it.

*I need Expert Advice here as to what to do?? Everyone please help me *


----------



## Soudagar

ammad1258 said:


> Yes I was planning for 175 but I don't have my wife's passport and it will take another 10-12 days to get it made and according my consultant I won't be able to make it.
> 
> *I need Expert Advice here as to what to do?? Everyone please help me *


writng below


----------



## Soudagar

ammad1258 said:


> Yes I was planning for 175 but I don't have my wife's passport and it will take another 10-12 days to get it made and according my consultant I won't be able to make it.
> 
> *I need Expert Advice here as to what to do?? Everyone please help me *


P.s today is 12th , you have a good 18 days more , i think you can cut it in time, give it your best shot have faith , here in India we have a tatkaal system inwhich passports are issuedon fast track mode, checkif youll have a similar system. eitherway youve got plenty of time to make a new passport.


----------



## ammad1258

Soudagar said:


> P.s today is 12th , you have a good 18 days more , i think you can cut it in time, give it your best shot have faith , here in India we have a tatkaal system inwhich passports are issuedon fast track mode, checkif youll have a similar system. eitherway youve got plenty of time to make a new passport.


Lets see what happens I m feeling really down


----------



## Soudagar

ammad1258 said:


> Lets see what happens I m feeling really down


have faith bro! all will be well inshallah, there is also a change in circumstances form that you can send in. Your Plan B can be to apply by your self and add inyour wifes details using the form in 15 days time. my two cents, maybe worth an effort to digg thru the forum on any leads on this form.


----------



## ammad1258

Soudagar said:


> have faith bro! all will be well inshallah, there is also a change in circumstances form that you can send in. Your Plan B can be to apply by your self and add inyour wifes details using the form in 15 days time. my two cents, maybe worth an effort to digg thru the forum on any leads on this form.


The consultant told me that it would be a very lengthy process if I added my wife later on and if I apply alone extra documents would be required just to explai why my wife is not going with me.

I have lost faith in the consultant


----------



## Soudagar

ammad1258 said:


> Yes I was planning for 175 but I don't have my wife's passport and it will take another 10-12 days to get it made and according my consultant I won't be able to make it.
> 
> *I need Expert Advice here as to what to do?? Everyone please help me *


@ammad, think that there is no cause to worry, read through this , it gives you a way forward, this forum has some amazing solutins to all of our problems,

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/114959-adding-dependents-175-visa.html

all the best bro


----------



## Soudagar

ammad1258 said:


> The consultant told me that it would be a very lengthy process if I added my wife later on and if I apply alone extra documents would be required just to explai why my wife is not going with me.
> 
> I have lost faith in the consultant


Have faith in yourself , dude, pull your self up, dont lose hope, go for it , first thing tomm apply fo rthe passport, from what i gather,you still have 28 days after you lodge the app to provide the details, look into this option


----------



## ammad1258

Soudagar said:


> Have faith in yourself , dude, pull your self up, dont lose hope, go for it , first thing tomm apply fo rthe passport, from what i gather,you still have 28 days after you lodge the app to provide the details, look into this option


Yeah will contact the consultant first thing in the morning.

Thanks mate


----------



## ronkhu

I received an email today from the CO stating that the ANSZO code for which I have applied for does not match closely with my roles and responsibilities and hence recommended another ANSZO code for me.

I applied for BA and they have recommended for CIO role.

The question is here now what level of risk I have that they will consider my full experience that I have shown.

I know that I have a very bad fate when it comes to my aspiration to fly abroad 
This is a good example of my badluck.

Also, any idea, how much more time they will take to finalize my case.


----------



## spin123

ronkhu said:


> I received an email today from the CO stating that the ANSZO code for which I have applied for does not match closely with my roles and responsibilities and hence recommended another ANSZO code for me.
> 
> I applied for BA and they have recommended for CIO role.
> 
> The question is here now what level of risk I have that they will consider my full experience that I have shown.
> 
> I know that I have a very bad fate when it comes to my aspiration to fly abroad
> This is a good example of my badluck.
> 
> Also, any idea, how much more time they will take to finalize my case.


Hi there,

don't worry too much about this. I remember seeing CIO in a couple of state sponsorship lists and also since there are less CIO's than BA's you might even have more prospects of finding a job. Also lets hope they consider all your work experience.
Good luck to you.


----------



## ronkhu

spin123 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> don't worry too much about this. I remember seeing CIO in a couple of state sponsorship lists and also since there are less CIO's than BA's you might even have more prospects of finding a job. Also lets hope they consider all your work experience.
> Good luck to you.


hey spin123 - Thanks for your motivating words 
The worry is now more about the timelines - I am not sure if ACS will go through the entire cycle and will take more time to provide the assessment result.

Secondly, as you rightly said, not sure how much experience will they consider.


----------



## spin123

ronkhu said:


> hey spin123 - Thanks for your motivating words
> The worry is now more about the timelines - I am not sure if ACS will go through the entire cycle and will take more time to provide the assessment result.
> 
> Secondly, as you rightly said, not sure how much experience will they consider.


You should reply to CO's mail asap. then they will proceed with your application accordingly.


----------



## ronkhu

spin123 said:


> You should reply to CO's mail asap. then they will proceed with your application accordingly.


hehehehe
I am very proactive in that regards - Already did that and got a response also from the CO as following :

"_Thank you for your email.

Your application will be returned to the assessor to be finalised. We will process your application as soon as possible however we cannot provide a timeframe for when the application will be finalised by._"


----------



## nav.mahajan

ammad1258 said:


> The consultant told me that it would be a very lengthy process if I added my wife later on and if I apply alone extra documents would be required just to explai why my wife is not going with me.
> 
> I have lost faith in the consultant


You have time of 1 month to send rest of the documents. Apply your wife's passport. Mention the passport application number in your visa form. They will accept it for the 1 month time frame. So apply now for passport. Put your visa papers by 10-12 days from now.


----------



## Soudagar

ronkhu said:


> hehehehe
> I am very proactive in that regards - Already did that and got a response also from the CO as following :
> 
> "_Thank you for your email.
> 
> Your application will be returned to the assessor to be finalised. We will process your application as soon as possible however we cannot provide a timeframe for when the application will be finalised by._"


A weeks time at the most is what i guestimate , is CIO on SOL1 / SOL2 ? if its on SOL1 then think that theres no need to worry the time frames would be the same. hang in there buddy.my two cents.


----------



## ammad1258

nav.mahajan said:


> You have time of 1 month to send rest of the documents. Apply your wife's passport. Mention the passport application number in your visa form. They will accept it for the 1 month time frame. So apply now for passport. Put your visa papers by 10-12 days from now.


The consultant said that he needs the actual passport and nothing else would do 

and he also said that I can not add passport details later and without passport details the application form will not be allowed to submit online


----------



## ronkhu

Soudagar said:


> A weeks time at the most is what i guestimate , is CIO on SOL1 / SOL2 ? if its on SOL1 then think that theres no need to worry the time frames would be the same. hang in there buddy.my two cents.


Hi Soudagar - I checked, it is in SOL 2
How does this affect me as BA was in SOL 1 and CIO is in SOL 2.

Also, does it mean that I cannot apply for 175 ?


----------



## nav.mahajan

ammad1258 said:


> The consultant said that he needs the actual passport and nothing else would do
> 
> and he also said that I can not add passport details later and without passport details the application form will not be allowed to submit online


Do write a mail to DIAC. You'll get this information. My consultant told me. You can apply for Visa with your papers, mention your dependents also. You can submit there docs in 28 days time frame. You require IELTS for partner done. have you checked that or not??????


----------



## ammad1258

nav.mahajan said:


> Do write a mail to DIAC. You'll get this information. My consultant told me. You can apply for Visa with your papers, mention your dependents also. You can submit there docs in 28 days time frame. You require IELTS for partner done. have you checked that or not??????


She has not given IELTS as the consultant said that can be added later on.

You mean to say My wife must take IELTS with 28 days of applying to DIAC?? If that is the case things would get even more tough 

I hate this all


----------



## nav.mahajan

ammad1258 said:


> She has not given IELTS as the consultant said that can be added later on.
> 
> You mean to say My wife must take IELTS with 28 days of applying to DIAC?? If that is the case things would get even more tough
> 
> I hate this all


Don't worry partner bands required are 5 each only. I think one can score that. Not 7 like primary applicant.


----------



## ammad1258

nav.mahajan said:


> Don't worry partner bands required are 5 each only. I think one can score that. Not 7 like primary applicant.


But the real worry here is time she has no preparation at all . I m thinking of aborting everything cause all this is seriously hampering mine and hers peace of mind


----------



## nav.mahajan

ammad1258 said:


> But the real worry here is time she has no preparation at all . I m thinking of aborting everything cause all this is seriously hampering mine and hers peace of mind


But I'm amazed your consultant didn't tell all these. This is told at very first step by any consultant. You still have chance. Apply for SS for any state for 5 points. You will be still eligible. With SS in your hand you can omit EOI process.


----------



## ammad1258

nav.mahajan said:


> But I'm amazed your consultant didn't tell all these. This is told at very first step by any consultant. You still have chance. Apply for SS for any state for 5 points. You will be still eligible. With SS in your hand you can omit EOI process.


Don't want to go for State Sponsorship 

He said I can add her educational and IELTS detail anytime before the case is finalized


----------



## nav.mahajan

ammad1258 said:


> Don't want to go for State Sponsorship
> 
> He said I can add her educational and IELTS detail anytime before the case is finalized


I can empathize with you only. But still you might be willing to go to some state. So apply for SS for 5 point where you can live in any place in that state. And if you have SS from other state too you can switch to that state later on too. You just have to show.... you are not getting a job for your profession in that state.


----------



## ammad1258

nav.mahajan said:


> I can empathize with you only. But still you might be willing to go to some state. So apply for SS for 5 point where you can live in any place in that state. And if you have SS from other state too you can switch to that state later on too. You just have to show.... you are not getting a job for your profession in that state.


But states require proof of funds and I have no proof and this news IELTS thing this just killed me We were planning for IELTS in September


----------



## millinium_bug

nav.mahajan said:


> I can empathize with you only. But still you might be willing to go to some state. So apply for SS for 5 point where you can live in any place in that state. And if you have SS from other state too you can switch to that state later on too. You just have to show.... you are not getting a job for your profession in that state.


Don't u think if u moves to other state it may cause some serious issue towards your Citizenship after 4 years?

Yes within 4 years u can move as its just ethical commitment.... but later on it may harm you .... what do u say???


----------



## nav.mahajan

ammad1258 said:


> But states require proof of funds and I have no proof and this news IELTS thing this just killed me We were planning for IELTS in September


NSW don't ask for any funds. Victoria asks to put hows much you have. Verification of funds not that much. SA I'm not sure. 

I know everything about this. But I'm not getting 7 bands each to go ahead with process. I'm waiting for new Rules now July 1.


----------



## nav.mahajan

millinium_bug said:


> Don't u think if u moves to other state it may cause some serious issue towards your Citizenship after 4 years?
> 
> Yes within 4 years u can move as its just ethical commitment.... but later on it may harm you .... what do u say???


You have to spend 2 years in that state. regardless of time spent in that state you landed. So its tricky, but it can be done.

In addition to that it depends on whether profession is in high demand in the state you want to shift.


----------



## ronkhu

i have seen updates stating that most of the states have stopped accepting application due to heavy rush and will open accepting applications only from july.


----------



## millinium_bug

nav.mahajan said:


> You have to spend 2 years in that state. regardless of time spent in that state you landed. So its tricky, but it can be done.
> 
> In addition to that it depends on whether profession is in high demand in the state you want to shift.


Sorry dude couldn't understand .... can u please elaborate? 
like i got WA SS and i know i can't move to other state before 2 years ..... Is it any way that i can move to other state where my occupation is in demand say NSW within first 2 years if i don't get a job of my field in WA .... and r u sure if u move within first 2 years it won't impact on my citizenship status?


----------



## nav.mahajan

millinium_bug said:


> Sorry dude couldn't understand .... can u please elaborate?
> like i got WA SS and i know i can't move to other state before 2 years ..... Is it any way that i can move to other state where my occupation is in demand say NSW within first 2 years if i don't get a job of my field in WA .... and r u sure if u move within first 2 years it won't impact on my citizenship status?


I know a person who went to NSW regional. He didn't find suitable job for his profession. He got SS from Victoria, he asked his state to allow him to move to Victoria. They did so within few months of arrival. 

But he had to spend 2 years from the arrival in Victoria to get PR. So a person need to spend 2 years in the state he moves regardless of the time spent in the state you originally went.


----------



## applyoz

*ACS assessment positive*

Hello All,

I got my ACS assessment today. It is positive. I am putting the timelines below. 

1) Application Sent - 17th April 2012
2) Email Acknowledgement by ACS - 20th April 2012
3) +ve Assessment received - 13th June

The only glitch is I got 6.5 in writing band of IELTS though my scores in the rest of the band are above 7.5 . I am thinking of waiting for some more time before i apply for IELTS. 

Listening	8.50
Reading	7.50
Speaking	7.50
Writing	6.50

All the best guys.

Regards,
ApplyOz


----------



## applyoz

applyoz said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I got my ACS assessment today. It is positive. I am putting the timelines below.
> 
> 1) Application Sent - 17th April 2012
> 2) Email Acknowledgement by ACS - 20th April 2012
> 3) +ve Assessment received - 13th June
> 
> The only glitch is I got 6.5 in writing band of IELTS though my scores in the rest of the band are above 7.5 . I am thinking of waiting for some more time before i apply for IELTS.
> 
> Listening	8.50
> Reading	7.50
> Speaking	7.50
> Writing	6.50
> 
> All the best guys.
> 
> Regards,
> ApplyOz


I had applied under 261313.


----------



## reachsvinoth

Hi applyoz,

Congrats on your positive ACS assessment..

Can you please elaborate on the technology you are working on and your years of experience..

Also the SOL you applied for..

It would be really helpful for me to proceed with my ACS application.. 

Regards,
Vinoth


----------



## applyoz

reachsvinoth said:


> Hi applyoz,
> 
> Congrats on your positive ACS assessment..
> 
> Can you please elaborate on the technology you are working on and your years of experience..
> 
> Also the SOL you applied for..
> 
> It would be really helpful for me to proceed with my ACS application..
> 
> Regards,
> Vinoth


Hi Vinoth,

I am working as a C++ developer and total experience is 4.5 years. As mentioned earlier, the SOL i applied under was 261313. 

Regards


----------



## achinj

Any idea if we get acs result in e-mail or snail mail


----------



## nav.mahajan

achinj said:


> Any idea if we get acs result in e-mail or snail mail


it will come in your email mentioned in application if you have applied on your own or to your consultant


----------



## ammad1258

Just called the consultant and he told me to go ahead with my application and once my wife gets her passport she will be added using a *form 1022* and it will state that she was left out by mistake.

He also said that IELTS for wife can be submitted along with her meds.

*I need expert advice from members on this forum as to if whether what the consultant is saying is right or wrong??*


----------



## Soudagar

ronkhu said:


> Hi Soudagar - I checked, it is in SOL 2
> How does this affect me as BA was in SOL 1 and CIO is in SOL 2.
> 
> Also, does it mean that I cannot apply for 175 ?


If im correct SOL2= 176 and SOL1=175, This is what my agent says.
does State sponsorship require you to submit wifes details also ??


----------



## ammad1258

Also my 5.25 years of experience was recognized by ACS and according to them it was recognized as full time work of 20 hours per work.

*Does DIAC recognize or evaluate experience differently??*


----------



## Soudagar

ammad1258 said:


> Don't want to go for State Sponsorship
> 
> He said I can add her educational and IELTS detail anytime before the case is finalized


agreed, go in for SS, your wifes details can be added in later, your wifes IELTS can also be added in later, she need 4.5 minimum in each band . There also some people who have submitted color scans of wifes academics mentioning that medium of instruction was english. 

P.s IF your applying for skillselect ,then wait until the rules are announced , FAIK, wife is not required to take up IELTS in skillselect. wait for the rules to kick in before you apply.

Basically : ACS + SS + EOI + IELTS == SKILL SELECT

So all those who obtain state sponsorship stand a better chance to apply under skillselect. Also youve got 1 more day i.e tomorrow some states are closing down their windows until new rules kick in , you may just be able to squeeze thru with your application to a few states. All the best and dont lose hope, all will be well mate.


----------



## ammad1258

Soudagar said:


> agreed, go in for SS, your wifes details can be added in later, your wifes IELTS can also be added in later, she need 4.5 minimum in each band . There also some people who have submitted color scans of wifes academics mentioning that medium of instruction was english.
> 
> P.s IF your applying for skillselect ,then wait until the rules are announced , FAIK, wife is not required to take up IELTS in skillselect. wait for the rules to kick in before you apply.
> 
> Basically : ACS + SS + EOI + IELTS == SKILL SELECT
> 
> So all those who obtain state sponsorship stand a better chance to apply under skillselect. Also youve got 1 more day i.e tomorrow some states are closing down their windows until new rules kick in , you may just be able to squeeze thru with your application to a few states. All the best and dont lose hope, all will be well mate.


I just called the consultant he told me to apply by myself and he would add my Wife's details later on using Form 1022 and will state that wife was left out by mistake. He also told me that they handled a case just like this and wife was added later using Form 1022.


*Does this make sense? Is he right?*

PS: I am not sure about the form number but he said this form is used to make changes/additions to the application.


----------



## Soudagar

ammad1258 said:


> I just called the consultant he told me to apply by myself and he would add my Wife's details later on using Form 1022 and will state that wife was left out by mistake. He also told me that they handled a case just like this and wife was added later using Form 1022.
> 
> 
> *Does this make sense? Is he right?*
> 
> PS: I am not sure about the form number but he said this form is used to make changes/additions to the application.


Go for it, mean while get the docs in place for wifes passport , ll the best ammad, go for it


----------



## ammad1258

Soudagar said:


> Go for it, mean while get the docs in place for wifes passport , ll the best ammad, go for it


Yeah I will be going for it 
InshaAllah acha hi hoga


----------



## ammad1258

Soudagar said:


> Go for it, mean while get the docs in place for wifes passport , ll the best ammad, go for it


*But my real question is what my consultant is saying right or wrong??
Any ideas??*


----------



## Soudagar

ammad1258 said:


> *But my real question is what my consultant is saying right or wrong??
> Any ideas??*


AFAIK,it is right, any ideas seniors on this forum ?


----------



## cy71_shyam

*Soudagar Call me*

Hi Soudagar,

I noticed you are in bangalore..Can you please call me @ 9.6.1.1.3.1.0.2.2.5

need to talk to you about ACS.


----------



## Soudagar

*ACS Bhavishyavani- Based on trends*



cy71_shyam said:


> Hi Soudagar,
> 
> I noticed you are in bangalore..Can you please call me @ 9.6.1.1.3.1.0.2.2.5
> 
> need to talk to you about ACS.


shyam , welcome to the forum, heres the new SOL http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/_pdf/updated-sol.pdf 

My Predictions for the ACS applications,going by trends the last weeks

ACS stage 4: 1st May 2012--> ACS result : 11th June 2012
ACS stage 4: 2nd May 2012--> ACS result : 12th June 2012
ACS stage 4: 3rd May 2012--> ACS result : 13th June 2012
ACS stage 4: 4th May 2012--> ACS result : 14th June 2012
ACS stage 4: 5th May 2012--> ACS result : 15th June 2012
ACS stage 4: 7th May 2012--> ACS result : 18th June 2012
ACS stage 4: 8th May 2012--> ACS result : 18th June 2012
ACS stage 4: 9th May 2012--> ACS result : 19th June 2012
ACS stage 4: 10th May 2012--> ACS result : 20th June 2012
ACS stage 4: 11th May 2012--> ACS result : 21st June 2012
ACS stage 4: 12th May 2012--> ACS result : 22nd June 2012
ACS stage 4: 14th May 2012--> ACS result : 25th June 2012
ACS stage 4: 15th May 2012--> ACS result : 25th June 2012
ACS stage 4: 16th May 2012--> ACS result : 26th June 2012
ACS stage 4: 17th May 2012--> ACS result : 27th June 2012
ACS stage 4: 18th May 2012--> ACS result : 28th June 2012
ACS stage 4: 19th May 2012--> ACS result : 29th June 2012

Again this is based on trends, hope this gives an (+)/ (-) estimate forming a broad guideline
On the safer side i'd add +5 days ,to the above,as there are some instances that ACS has taken 1 month 15 days.
Hope that everyone here make the final cut ! wishes and prayers with all,


----------



## AnuNew77

Perfect...

You have done a PhD in ACS timing. Will be used by most of the people.

Thanks.



Soudagar said:


> shyam , welcome to the forum, heres the new SOL http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/_pdf/updated-sol.pdf
> 
> My Predictions for the ACS applications,going by trends the last weeks
> 
> ACS stage 4: 1st May 2012--> ACS result : 11th June 2012
> ACS stage 4: 2nd May 2012--> ACS result : 12th June 2012
> ACS stage 4: 3rd May 2012--> ACS result : 13th June 2012
> ACS stage 4: 4th May 2012--> ACS result : 14th June 2012
> ACS stage 4: 5th May 2012--> ACS result : 15th June 2012
> ACS stage 4: 7th May 2012--> ACS result : 18th June 2012
> ACS stage 4: 8th May 2012--> ACS result : 18th June 2012
> ACS stage 4: 9th May 2012--> ACS result : 19th June 2012
> ACS stage 4: 10th May 2012--> ACS result : 20th June 2012
> ACS stage 4: 11th May 2012--> ACS result : 21st June 2012
> ACS stage 4: 12th May 2012--> ACS result : 22nd June 2012
> ACS stage 4: 14th May 2012--> ACS result : 25th June 2012
> ACS stage 4: 15th May 2012--> ACS result : 25th June 2012
> ACS stage 4: 16th May 2012--> ACS result : 26th June 2012
> ACS stage 4: 17th May 2012--> ACS result : 27th June 2012
> ACS stage 4: 18th May 2012--> ACS result : 28th June 2012
> ACS stage 4: 19th May 2012--> ACS result : 29th June 2012
> 
> Again this is based on trends, hope this gives an (+)/ (-) estimate forming a broad guideline
> On the safer side i'd add +5 days ,to the above,as there are some instances that ACS has taken 1 month 15 days.
> Hope that everyone here make the final cut ! wishes and prayers with all,


----------



## Soudagar

hmm, well i happened to notice this on the email I received from ACS when i first submitte dmy application ,

"Your application reference number is 663125. 
This notification may be used as confirmation to the Department of Immigrationand Citizenship (DIAC) that you have lodged a skills application with theACS."

hmmm,? Can it be inferred that a copy of this email can be used to file at DIAC ? any section of the app that gives you this option ? any one whose files for 175 recently remember seeing anything on the app that allows you to upload this email instead of the assessment letter ?

anyone ?


----------



## Tgupta

It's for TR (845), not PR applications mate. So, you should wait for the ACS result if you want to submit your 175 application.


----------



## nav.mahajan

ammad1258 said:


> *But my real question is what my consultant is saying right or wrong??
> Any ideas??*


You can add your family members later on..... that is a possible scenario...... one quick question..... Is your marriage registered.... if not apply for PR..... get your marriage registered.. and apply for your wife's passport..... and you can add it any time in your application.....


----------



## Shree Ganesh

Great research :ranger:
QUOTE=Soudagar;811645]

My Predictions for the ACS applications,going by trends the last weeks

ACS stage 4: 1st May 2012--> ACS result : 11th June 2012
ACS stage 4: 2nd May 2012--> ACS result : 12th June 2012
ACS stage 4: 3rd May 2012--> ACS result : 13th June 2012
ACS stage 4: 4th May 2012--> ACS result : 14th June 2012
ACS stage 4: 5th May 2012--> ACS result : 15th June 2012
ACS stage 4: 7th May 2012--> ACS result : 18th June 2012
ACS stage 4: 8th May 2012--> ACS result : 18th June 2012
ACS stage 4: 9th May 2012--> ACS result : 19th June 2012
ACS stage 4: 10th May 2012--> ACS result : 20th June 2012
ACS stage 4: 11th May 2012--> ACS result : 21st June 2012
ACS stage 4: 12th May 2012--> ACS result : 22nd June 2012
ACS stage 4: 14th May 2012--> ACS result : 25th June 2012
ACS stage 4: 15th May 2012--> ACS result : 25th June 2012
ACS stage 4: 16th May 2012--> ACS result : 26th June 2012
ACS stage 4: 17th May 2012--> ACS result : 27th June 2012
ACS stage 4: 18th May 2012--> ACS result : 28th June 2012
ACS stage 4: 19th May 2012--> ACS result : 29th June 2012

Again this is based on trends, hope this gives an (+)/ (-) estimate forming a broad guideline
On the safer side i'd add +5 days ,to the above,as there are some instances that ACS has taken 1 month 15 days.
Hope that everyone here make the final cut ! wishes and prayers with all,[/QUOTE]


----------



## ronkhu

Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!

Just got my ACS results and it is positive.

The best part is that they assessed complete 10.8 years of experience.

Now, can anyone please clarify what does the following means :

"You work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of atleast 20hrs per week "

I hope this mean that the 10.8 years of experience that I have shown is considered in full -- Right ?

Secondly, I am an Bachelor of Arts graduate and had done a 2 yrs Diploma in computers and hence in order to avoid RPL, and to be able to nominate myself for ICT skill, I had submitted my Diploma as well to ACS.

Now, ACS, has written the following on the email :
"Your Professional Diploma has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing"

Does this mean that while applying for my visa, DIAC will not consider my Bachelor of Arts Honors degree as highest qualification and instead consider my Diploam as highest qualification ?

Can anyone please confirm ?


----------



## Soudagar

ronkhu said:


> Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!
> 
> Just got my ACS results and it is positive.
> 
> The best part is that they assessed complete 10.8 years of experience.
> 
> Now, can anyone please clarify what does the following means :
> 
> "You work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of atleast 20hrs per week "
> 
> I hope this mean that the 10.8 years of experience that I have shown is considered in full -- Right ?
> 
> Secondly, I am an Bachelor of Arts graduate and had done a 2 yrs Diploma in computers and hence in order to avoid RPL, and to be able to nominate myself for ICT skill, I had submitted my Diploma as well to ACS.
> 
> Now, ACS, has written the following on the email :
> "Your Professional Diploma has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing"
> 
> Does this mean that while applying for my visa, DIAC will not consider my Bachelor of Arts Honors degree as highest qualification and instead consider my Diploam as highest qualification ?
> 
> Can anyone please confirm ?


Afaik, you can only mention to DIAC what ACS has cleared. But considering your 10+ years of experience, if your overall points crosses the 65 threshold ,then dont wack yourself out thinking about diploma vs bachelors.


----------



## Soudagar

ronkhu said:


> Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!
> 
> Just got my ACS results and it is positive.
> 
> The best part is that they assessed complete 10.8 years of experience.
> 
> Now, can anyone please clarify what does the following means :
> 
> "You work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of atleast 20hrs per week "
> 
> I hope this mean that the 10.8 years of experience that I have shown is considered in full -- Right ?
> 
> Secondly, I am an Bachelor of Arts graduate and had done a 2 yrs Diploma in computers and hence in order to avoid RPL, and to be able to nominate myself for ICT skill, I had submitted my Diploma as well to ACS.
> 
> Now, ACS, has written the following on the email :
> "Your Professional Diploma has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing"
> 
> Does this mean that while applying for my visa, DIAC will not consider my Bachelor of Arts Honors degree as highest qualification and instead consider my Diploam as highest qualification ?
> 
> Can anyone please confirm ?


p.s your signature timestamp for additional docs received , check it once


----------



## nav.mahajan

ronkhu said:


> Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!
> 
> Just got my ACS results and it is positive.
> 
> The best part is that they assessed complete 10.8 years of experience.
> 
> Now, can anyone please clarify what does the following means :
> 
> "You work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of atleast 20hrs per week "
> 
> I hope this mean that the 10.8 years of experience that I have shown is considered in full -- Right ?
> 
> Secondly, I am an Bachelor of Arts graduate and had done a 2 yrs Diploma in computers and hence in order to avoid RPL, and to be able to nominate myself for ICT skill, I had submitted my Diploma as well to ACS.
> 
> Now, ACS, has written the following on the email :
> "Your Professional Diploma has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing"
> 
> Does this mean that while applying for my visa, DIAC will not consider my Bachelor of Arts Honors degree as highest qualification and instead consider my Diploam as highest qualification ?
> 
> Can anyone please confirm ?


Congrats buddy... but you can put your bachelor in there.... it depends on DIAC whether they accept it or not....


----------



## Soudagar

nav.mahajan said:


> Congrats buddy... but you can put your bachelor in there.... it depends on DIAC whether they accept it or not....


@Navmahajan , your ACS went to stage 4-inprogress in super fast mode buddy, wow !!


----------



## nav.mahajan

Soudagar said:


> @Navmahajan , your ACS went to stage 4-inprogress in super fast mode buddy, wow !!


Me n Pandit81 are from same office. he got his positive assessment. Few days back and i have applied for the same code with the same set of docs. may be this is the reason.


----------



## nimaparham

Thanks for info


----------



## cy71_shyam

*ACS cleared*

Important day of my life.

ACS +ve received 4 hours back..Total timelines 5.5 weeks.

IELTS cleared.

Only waiting to apply for 175.Do ppl know if this will come soon if i apply this week?


----------



## raj_in_melbourne

*Good Luck*



cy71_shyam said:


> Important day of my life.
> 
> ACS +ve received 4 hours back..Total timelines 5.5 weeks.
> 
> IELTS cleared.
> 
> Only waiting to apply for 175.Do ppl know if this will come soon if i apply this week?


Congratulations on your +ve assessment. 

As to how quickly will your application be processed, I don't think there is a definite answer to that. 

You can follow the thread  Priority-3-now-priority-4-applicants-club-1475.html for update on how the CO allocation is going.

Good luck with your application.


----------



## nav.mahajan

cy71_shyam said:


> Important day of my life.
> 
> ACS +ve received 4 hours back..Total timelines 5.5 weeks.
> 
> IELTS cleared.
> 
> Only waiting to apply for 175.Do ppl know if this will come soon if i apply this week?


Congrats buddy... Go for all the best for 175....


----------



## Soudagar

9 days before rules change, c'mon, ACS :-??


----------



## foxybagga

I am awaiting my IELTS result and shall apply on the next day. Nervous!


----------



## Shree Ganesh

Soudagar said:


> 9 days before rules change, c'mon, ACS :-??


Hey ..You are still waiting for ACS...I know it must be killing you....

I just hope everyone should get their + result before 30th June.....


----------



## Soudagar

Shree Ganesh said:


> Hey ..You are still waiting for ACS...I know it must be killing you....
> 
> I just hope everyone should get their + result before 30th June.....


its a killer, your right, two things, getting it on time and getting a positive result
ive written to my c/o she says that they will try to finish it early next week but no guarantees, tuff wait mate


----------



## cy71_shyam

Soudagar said:


> its a killer, your right, two things, getting it on time and getting a positive result
> ive written to my c/o she says that they will try to finish it early next week but no guarantees, tuff wait mate



YOU WILL DEF GET IT 

I will pray for you.


----------



## Tgupta

> All ICT Skills Assessment applications submitted to the ACS before 27 April 2012 that are decision ready will be guaranteed to receive a result letter before 1 July 2012.


@Soudagar: Your signature says that you applied for assessment on 26-April-2012. So you are guaranteed to receive a result letter before 1 July 2012. 

I submitted on 6/6/12 and have been put on Stage 4 from 10/6. I still do hope. Do I have any chances?


----------



## Shree Ganesh

Hey soudagar...
I got my IELTS result...I am through now......just hope I can able to lodge the application before Friday ..now waiting for hard copy it will take 3 days now ...waiting for this now ..
I think they will sent you the mail before Friday.......u all set with your other document s?
good luck buddy !!




Soudagar said:


> its a killer, your right, two things, getting it on time and getting a positive result
> ive written to my c/o she says that they will try to finish it early next week but no guarantees, tuff wait mate


----------



## nav.mahajan

Shree Ganesh said:


> Hey soudagar...
> I got my IELTS result...I am through now......just hope I can able to lodge the application before Friday ..now waiting for hard copy it will take 3 days now ...waiting for this now ..
> I think they will sent you the mail before Friday.......u all set with your other document s?
> good luck buddy !!


You will get it at most by Tuesday.... Hopefully on Monday also if you are delivery address is in main city. All the best.....


----------



## Soudagar

Shree Ganesh said:


> Hey soudagar...
> I got my IELTS result...I am through now......just hope I can able to lodge the application before Friday ..now waiting for hard copy it will take 3 days now ...waiting for this now ..
> I think they will sent you the mail before Friday.......u all set with your other document s?
> good luck buddy !!


super, to hear mate, yes i am thru with all my other documents, just ACS is pending,
I got my IE results in the post the next day itself, so your all set then mate, go for it


----------



## Shree Ganesh

Soudagar said:


> super, to hear mate, yes i am thru with all my other documents, just ACS is pending,
> I got my IE results in the post the next day itself, so your all set then mate, go for it


yup....I am collecting my final set of documents......in next 2 days.i will file the application.. 
any mail for ACS ?


----------



## oz2356

Hi all,

i am preparing docs for ACS re-assessment in order to claim points for 8 years experience. i had heard that now there is no need to send hard copies of docs to ACS. Can any body confirm this coz i do not found anything like this on ACS website.

BR,


----------



## spin123

oz2356 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> i am preparing docs for ACS re-assessment in order to claim points for 8 years experience. i had heard that now there is no need to send hard copies of docs to ACS. Can any body confirm this coz i do not found anything like this on ACS website.
> 
> BR,


Please check the below link,

https://www.acs.org.au/index.cfm?action=load&temID=noticedetails&notID=1150


----------



## ksss

So no more need for mailing certified copies for documents?
Just scan and upload?


----------



## Soudagar

Shree Ganesh said:


> yup....I am collecting my final set of documents......in next 2 days.i will file the application..
> any mail for ACS ?


still waiting bro:ranger:


----------



## vijaymahes

*Filing Visa Application Before June 30th*

Hello Senior Expats,

I've applied for my ACS skills assessment and they received the document on 21st of May. I am still waiting for my assessment result. I have a question about lodging the visa application before June 30th.

Is it enough to lodge the online application before June 30th or the DIAC has to receive the hard copy of the documents by June 30th?

Please let me know if you have any information regarding this.

Thanks a lot.

Vijay


----------



## Soudagar

vijaymahes said:


> Hello Senior Expats,
> 
> I've applied for my ACS skills assessment and they received the document on 21st of May. I am still waiting for my assessment result. I have a question about lodging the visa application before June 30th.
> 
> Is it enough to lodge the online application before June 30th or the DIAC has to receive the hard copy of the documents by June 30th?
> 
> Please let me know if you have any information regarding this.
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> Vijay


Hi Vijay, you need the ACS+IELTS (advisable) to file @ DIAC.
Also there is no hardcopy required, its all done online by uploading your scanned docs
in the meanwhile i suggest you keep the scanned docs ready for upload whilst you wait. If your uploading color scanned then no attestation is required but if your uploading black and white scanned docs,then attestation is required. all the best mate


----------



## vijaymahes

Soudagar said:


> Hi Vijay, you need the ACS+IELTS (advisable) to file @ DIAC.
> Also there is no hardcopy required, its all done online by uploading your scanned docs
> in the meanwhile i suggest you keep the scanned docs ready for upload whilst you wait. If your uploading color scanned then no attestation is required but if your uploading black and white scanned docs,then attestation is required. all the best mate



Thanks a lot Soudagar. I have cleared my IELTS, just waiting for the ACS results. So, if I get my ACS results in another two days, I will still be able to lodge my application with DIAC, is that right?

Regards,
Vijay


----------



## Soudagar

vijaymahes said:


> Thanks a lot Soudagar. I have cleared my IELTS, just waiting for the ACS results. So, if I get my ACS results in another two days, I will still be able to lodge my application with DIAC, is that right?
> 
> Regards,
> Vijay


Yup, i noticed your from bangalore too,  , whats your skill code


----------



## vijaymahes

Soudagar said:


> Yup, i noticed your from bangalore too,  , whats your skill code


 Yes. I've applied under "Developer Programmer". Have you filed your application?


----------



## reachsvinoth

Soudagar said:


> Yup, i noticed your from bangalore too,  , whats your skill code


Hi all,

I have some doubts on the ACS document submission.

1. If I am not able to get reference letters on company letter head, will it suffice to get a affidavit from former/current colleague on a stamp paper.

2. Is it required to attach the org tree with that..

3. Will we also need to submit a self declaration.

4. Did any of you submit a copy of the course syllabi that you studied.

Thanks a lot in advance if you can help me with the above questions.. I am completely lost..


----------



## nav.mahajan

Soudagar said:


> Yup, i noticed your from bangalore too,  , whats your skill code


You haven't received your ACS till now. Its 1 month 20 days in stage 4. Hope so you will get your ACS done before June 28. Coz you need to apply it on 28th to get your TRN number. It take a day or two to get that.


----------



## ronkhu

Soudagar - Did you see any change in the status like "In Progress" etc ?

If yes then you can expect to hear from them soon and so far as trn# is concerned, I got it in 10 minutes after applying online so, dont worry, you can apply on 30th June as well.


----------



## millinium_bug

ronkhu said:


> Soudagar - Did you see any change in the status like "In Progress" etc ?
> 
> If yes then you can expect to hear from them soon and so far as trn# is concerned, I got it in 10 minutes after applying online so, dont worry, you can apply on 30th June as well.


Yes i u r going to apply online .... u will get your payment receipt along with TRN within no time ......

And Soudagar .... dude i m really worried about you ..... May God bless u

Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## Soudagar

millinium_bug said:


> Yes i u r going to apply online .... u will get your payment receipt along with TRN within no time ......
> 
> And Soudagar .... dude i m really worried about you ..... May God bless u
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib


All friends, thanks so much for the encouragement, im hanging in there, too, the status reads : with assessor: still , ive written to them today but no response from them yet, so looks like its going to be a little difficult to make it this time round. Lets see how things proceed, staying tuff !


----------



## millinium_bug

Soudagar said:


> All friends, thanks so much for the encouragement, im hanging in there, too, the status reads : with assessor: still , ive written to them today but no response from them yet, so looks like its going to be a little difficult to make it this time round. Lets see how things proceed, staying tuff !


No issue dude .... keep your fingers crossed .... i hope u will get best out of this game .....

Cheers 

Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## Soudagar

reachsvinoth said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have some doubts on the ACS document submission.
> 
> 1. If I am not able to get reference letters on company letter head, will it suffice to get a affidavit from former/current colleague on a stamp paper.
> 
> 2. Is it required to attach the org tree with that..
> 
> 3. Will we also need to submit a self declaration.
> 
> 4. Did any of you submit a copy of the course syllabi that you studied.
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance if you can help me with the above questions.. I am completely lost..


1. If your company doesnt give you the letters,then you got no option but to submit it on a stamp paper , take it from your boss or line manager , make sure to attach his/her visiting card , taking it from seniors will always be better than taking it from colleagues.

2. Org tree is HIGHLY RECOMMENDED

3. Yes

4. I submitted my marks cards for ALL semsters from BE and MS as well

Hope this helps , all the best


----------



## Shree Ganesh

Soudagar said:


> All friends, thanks so much for the encouragement, im hanging in there, too, the status reads : with assessor: still , ive written to them today but no response from them yet, so looks like its going to be a little difficult to make it this time round. Lets see how things proceed, staying tuff !



My prayers are with you buddy !!!dont worry ...you are going to file application on time.,,....
I am not sure if we can call ACS Department and ask for the status.. ??


----------



## Soudagar

Shree Ganesh said:


> My prayers are with you buddy !!!dont worry ...you are going to file application on time.,,....
> I am not sure if we can call ACS Department and ask for the status.. ??


:IN PROGRESS: today morning, shouldnt be long now i suppose , :clap2:


----------



## Soudagar

link1 
https://www.acs.org.au/index.cfm?action=load&temID=skillsappstatus
IN PROGRESS


link2
https://www.acs.org.au/index.cfm?action=load&temID=memappstatus
ALLOCATED

fingers crossed, mates,


----------



## vvc

Hi mate
You will get positive assesment. Be cool, get ready to file your application

2631111 - ICT Business Analyst | acs +ve : 25 may 2012 | ielts 6, 6.5,6,7 - attempting again


----------



## Soudagar

vvc said:


> Hi mate
> You will get positive assesment. Be cool, get ready to file your application
> 
> 2631111 - ICT Business Analyst | acs +ve : 25 may 2012 | ielts 6, 6.5,6,7 - attempting again


all is well , i keepsaying to myself


----------



## Shree Ganesh

Soudagar said:


> link1
> https://www.acs.org.au/index.cfm?action=load&temID=skillsappstatus
> IN PROGRESS
> 
> 
> link2
> https://www.acs.org.au/index.cfm?action=load&temID=memappstatus
> ALLOCATED
> 
> fingers crossed, mates,



i think by evening you will receive the mail....

keep updating us....even I excited to hear from you  last 1 week..


----------



## Soudagar

Shree Ganesh said:


> i think by evening you will receive the mail....
> 
> keep updating us....even I excited to hear from you  last 1 week..


will do , my agent says, in most cases they should get the email today, so keeping fingers crossed , last 3 days to go, so hopefully i should make it thru, keep the faith, inshallah


----------



## millinium_bug

Soudagar said:


> will do , my agent says, in most cases they should get the email today, so keeping fingers crossed , last 3 days to go, so hopefully i should make it thru, keep the faith, inshallah


InshAllah


----------



## Soudagar

status : case finalised : waiting for email from agent bhai ,

sarfaraz


----------



## millinium_bug

Soudagar said:


> status : case finalised : waiting for email from agent bhai ,
> 
> sarfaraz


Congrats dude 

Party? 


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## millinium_bug

Soudagar said:


> status : case finalised : waiting for email from agent bhai ,
> 
> sarfaraz


Call your agent immediately n ask for the PDF RIGHT NOWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Soudagar

callling ,,,,,,,


----------



## Soudagar

mail-not come yet, lagta hai, Singapore mei stop over hua hai


----------



## millinium_bug

Soudagar said:


> mail-not come yet, lagta hai, Singapore mei stop over hua hai


LOL yeah


----------



## spin123

Soudagar said:


> status : case finalised : waiting for email from agent bhai ,
> 
> sarfaraz


You have most of Asia(Sri Lankan's, Pakistani's and whole of India) waiting to hear your results...


----------



## Soudagar

Dear All,

Aaagaya , Aaagaya, Aaagaya ,

ACS +VE ,

will file today inshallah - thanks for helping me thru this mates ! ,, uff what a roler coaster ride so far


----------



## mhk

heartiest congratulations soudagar...u've really earned it!!!


----------



## Soudagar

Thanks every one for the super support , biryani's on me anytime !! , the letter finally landed here in bangalore after a brief stop over in malaysia, then at srilanka on a visit visa and did a straight turn to pakistan to say hello, and finally landed here ! in fact the lettr has so many visa stamps by now no need for any more !!


----------



## mhk

lol...so whats the plan? applying for 175 today?


----------



## ronkhu

Soudagar said:


> Thanks every one for the super support , biryani's on me anytime !! , the letter finally landed here in bangalore after a brief stop over in malaysia, then at srilanka on a visit visa and did a straight turn to pakistan to say hello, and finally landed here ! in fact the lettr has so many visa stamps by now no need for any more !!


Hearty Congrats dude - Your patience paid off 

BTW - I see that you are from Bangalore - Even I am from Bangalore .


----------



## msvayani

Soudagar said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Aaagaya , Aaagaya, Aaagaya ,
> 
> ACS +VE ,
> 
> will file today inshallah - thanks for helping me thru this mates ! ,, uff what a roler coaster ride so far


After all that suspense, drama, anxiety... You have got it!!! :clap2:

Many many congrats! and wish you best of luck with your application today. 

Although you have got very limited time to lodge your application, please double check all the information you put in the application form and do not rush.


----------



## Soudagar

mhk said:


> lol...so whats the plan? applying for 175 today?


yup , so thats the plan today will try to file immediately,


----------



## Chin2

Soudagar said:


> yup , so thats the plan today will try to file immediately,


Your result is like giving a positive feel to me


----------



## nobs

Hey Soudagar...Congrats..even though my status shows as newbie...i have been tracking this link for a long time...happy for you.. my timelines are almost the same as yours. my status had changed a week back to in-progress and allocated then reverted back to with assessor and the membership page has been showing blank for over 15 days. I hope something +ve will happen.....wait is really killing...all fingers crossed.


261111| ACS Online:30-Apr-12 | ACS Doc's Rec 05-May-12 | ACS Stage 4: 07-May-12(with assessor) | L7.5,7.5,S8.0,W7.0 |


----------



## Soudagar

nobs said:


> Hey Soudagar...Congrats..even though my status shows as newbie...i have been tracking this link for a long time...happy for you.. my timelines are almost the same as yours. my status had changed a week back to in-progress and allocated then reverted back to with assessor and the membership page has been showing blank for over 15 days. I hope something +ve will happen.....wait is really killing...all fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> 261111| ACS Online:30-Apr-12 | ACS Doc's Rec 05-May-12 | ACS Stage 4: 07-May-12(with assessor) | L7.5,7.5,S8.0,W7.0 |


hang in ther buddy , keep the faith, meanwhle scan everything and keep it, have faith mate


----------



## nobs

do you have the checklist to scan? which is ur agent.....i ask this as i am from bangalore too...



261111| ACS Online:30-Apr-12 | ACS Doc's Rec 05-May-12 | ACS Stage 4: 07-May-12(with assessor) | L7.5,7.5,S8.0,W7.0 |


----------



## nav.mahajan

Soudagar said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Aaagaya , Aaagaya, Aaagaya ,
> 
> ACS +VE ,
> 
> will file today inshallah - thanks for helping me thru this mates ! ,, uff what a roler coaster ride so far


Congrats buddy.... really nice to hear that.... Today filed 175 for a friend. Waiting for my assessment....


----------



## Shree Ganesh

Soudagar said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Aaagaya , Aaagaya, Aaagaya ,
> 
> ACS +VE ,
> 
> will file today inshallah - thanks for helping me thru this mates ! ,, uff what a roler coaster ride so far


Congrats buddy...:clap2:

My agent is lost somewhere...he is not in office yet...its 2.40...but today I am going to file my application ... !!!

so lets finish this today !!


----------



## Soudagar

Shree Ganesh said:


> Congrats buddy...:clap2:
> 
> My agent is lost somewhere...he is not in office yet...its 2.40...but today I am going to file my application ... !!!
> 
> so lets finish this today !!


Done my friend, im just doing a final super duper ultimate check on my docs


----------



## nobs

*Go for it...all the best*

Hey Soudagar,

when its all done can u give me the checklist needed for filing DIAC as my agent is in hyd and as it looks i wont have time left....hope someone can give me a checklist or a link....

all de best Soudagar...


261111| ACS Online:30-Apr-12 | ACS Doc's Rec 05-May-12 | ACS Stage 4: 07-May-12(with assessor) | L7.5,7.5,S8.0,W7.0 |


----------



## Soudagar

filed under 175.


----------



## mhk

that was pretty quick


----------



## Soudagar

updating my signature, hope that all will be well mates , @ nobs i didnt follow ant check list, just gave everything that i had  from xth till masters / work exp everything i had, the best way is to submit everything that would be relevant fromyour work ex point of view and all educational details


----------



## Soudagar

Shree Ganesh said:


> Congrats buddy...:clap2:
> 
> My agent is lost somewhere...he is not in office yet...its 2.40...but today I am going to file my application ... !!!
> 
> so lets finish this today !!


whats the status buddy , agent aaya ?


----------



## nav.mahajan

*Bravo.....*



Soudagar said:


> updating my signature, hope that all will be well mates , @ nobs i didnt follow ant check list, just gave everything that i had  from xth till masters / work exp everything i had, the best way is to submit everything that would be relevant fromyour work ex point of view and all educational details


All the best buddy..... Everything will go Super duper fine...... My friend Pandit 81 also filed 175 today.... his agent has told him to get all the document scanned and attach it to the Application.... Get the PCC (police verification) done also... and attach it... So your visa will come fast...


----------



## mhk

Isnt it too early for him to go for pcc, right after filing 175?


----------



## Shree Ganesh

Soudagar said:


> whats the status buddy , agent aaya ?


yes its done now..status is updated


----------



## Soudagar

Shree Ganesh said:


> yes its done now..status is updated


congrads shree ganesh, 
yup i think lets wait for the c/o to be assigned for the pcc's


----------



## Shree Ganesh

Soudagar said:


> congrads shree ganesh,
> yup i think lets wait for the c/o to be assigned for the pcc's


Thank you .


----------



## nav.mahajan

mhk said:


> Isnt it too early for him to go for pcc, right after filing 175?


YUP its good to have these done.... Coz CO will not ask for these if they are already attached..... Even what she did.. So also got her medical done with the Reference of TRN number got after submitting the application and got her PR in less than 3 months....


----------



## millinium_bug

Soudagar said:


> congrads shree ganesh,
> yup i think lets wait for the c/o to be assigned for the pcc's


OMG glad to see your updated signatures 

u filed 175 with ultra fast speed LOL

All the best for the rest 


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## Soudagar

millinium_bug said:


> OMG glad to see your updated signatures
> 
> u filed 175 with ultra fast speed LOL
> 
> All the best for the rest
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib


thanks shoib !


----------



## TOPGUN

Hi All 175 (cat 5) Applicants, Any newz on latest progress. I have applied on 27th Jan 2010 but haven't got CO yet .... still waiting in the line....to get CO allocated. So anybody have any new where are we with 175 cat 5 applicants? and what is the processing speed at this point of time? Also I m from high risk country. 

With recent changes in immigration policy i believe the input of applications in other cat have lowered so there might be hope cat 5 getting processed .

Regards,
TopgUn


----------



## auslover

*Occupation ceilings display format in skillselect for ICT*

For ICT applications Occupation ceilings will be displayed in the following format:

This is my analysis



1351 Chief Information Officer Group(X) XXXXX number of spaces available

2611 ICT Business Analyst Group(X) XXXXX number of spaces available
2611 Systems Analyst

2613 Analyst Programmer
2613 Developer Programmer
2613 Software Engineer Group(X) XXXXX number of spaces available
2613 Software Tester
2613 Software & Applications Programmer NEC

2621 Database Administrator
2621 ICT Security Specialist Group(X) XXXXX number of spaces available


2631 Network Analyst
2631 Computer Network and Systems Engineer Group(X) XXXXX number of spaces available
2631 Network Administrator

2632 ICT Systems Test Engineer Group(X) XXXXX number of spaces available


2621 Systems Administrator Group(X) XXXXX number of spaces available


----------



## jn_lim

I thought I've already given up 175 visa application yesterday since my ACS status was still 'with assessor' in the evening. 
Guess what, I've just got a call from my agent, they have just sent out my +ve result via email at 13:20 today. Apparently they are still working over the weekend! 

For all who might have already given up like I did, you still have chance. Keep checking your email, or stay in touch with your agent. Keep your fingers crossed!
____________________________________________________
ACS Applied under 261112 (System Analyst): 23-MAY-2012 (261313) | ACS with Assessor: 31-MAY12 | ACS +ve: 30-MAY-2012


----------



## jn_lim

I thought I've already given up 175 visa application yesterday since my ACS status was still 'with assessor' in the evening. 
Guess what, I've just got a call from my agent, they have just sent out my +ve result via email at 13:20 today. Apparently they are still working over the weekend! 

For all who might have already given up like I did, you still have chance. Keep checking your email, or stay in touch with your agent. Keep your fingers crossed!
____________________________________________________
ACS Applied under 261112 (System Analyst): 23-MAY-2012 | ACS with Assessor: 31-MAY-12 | ACS +ve: 30-MAY-2012


----------



## jn_lim

jn_lim said:


> I thought I've already given up 175 visa application yesterday since my ACS status was still 'with assessor' in the evening.
> Guess what, I've just got a call from my agent, they have just sent out my +ve result via email at 13:20 today. Apparently they are still working over the weekend!
> 
> For all who might have already given up like I did, you still have chance. Keep checking your email, or stay in touch with your agent. Keep your fingers crossed!
> _____________________________________________________________________
> 
> ACS Applied under 261112 (System Analyst): 23-MAY-2012 | ACS with Assessor: 31-MAY-12 | ACS +ve: 30-JUN-2012


Corrected the date. Sorry I still a newbie


----------



## nav.mahajan

Finally my status updated to Blank on the following link
https://www.acs.org.au/index.cfm?action=load&temID=memapplogin

i can expect my ACS in a day or two time.... Hoping for some good result.


----------



## aanchalk

*175 application in May: anybody with CO assigned?*

hello,
I have applied for 175 on 13th May, 2012. Seeing the speedy processing of 175 applications with April applicants already having their visa, I am looking forward to a CO assignment anytime now.

I am starting this thread to know from other applicants who have applied in May if they have got a CO assigned.


Looking forward to your posts!


----------



## mhk

i applied on 2nd jun 2012...also waiting for the CO...whats your anzsco code?


----------



## aanchalk

mhk said:


> i applied on 2nd jun 2012...also waiting for the CO...whats your anzsco code?


Software Engineer


----------



## vss

mhk said:


> i applied on 2nd jun 2012...also waiting for the CO...whats your anzsco code?


I have applied on 26th May '12 and waiting for CO


----------



## Fordy

I applied on 16th May and eagerly waiting for the CO allocation.


----------



## suresh1

Hi All,

Can anyone pls clarify my queries with ACS?

1. When apply for ACS skill assessment do i need attach the scan of original documents OR the scan of copied document?
2. From whom do i need to get the attestation?
3. If the job role is not mentioned in the previous job offer means, what can i do?

Kindly help on this..

Regards,
Suresh


----------



## srivasu

satyamusti said:


> I applied on 16th May and eagerly waiting for the CO allocation.


14th May :ranger:


----------



## nasif

I applied on 30 April and still waiting for CO allocation.


----------



## vss

No Changes to allocation dates...

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


----------



## Fordy

vss said:


> No Changes to allocation dates...
> 
> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


The page will be updated on 4th July.


----------



## sdahiya85

aanchalk said:


> hello,
> I have applied for 175 on 13th May, 2012. Seeing the speedy processing of 175 applications with April applicants already having their visa, I am looking forward to a CO assignment anytime now.
> 
> I am starting this thread to know from other applicants who have applied in May if they have got a CO assigned.
> 
> 
> Looking forward to your posts!


Did someone from May got his status changed to ABPF ?


----------



## nav.mahajan

suresh1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone pls clarify my queries with ACS?
> 
> 1. When apply for ACS skill assessment do i need attach the scan of original documents OR the scan of copied document?
> 2. From whom do i need to get the attestation?
> 3. If the job role is not mentioned in the previous job offer means, what can i do?
> 
> Kindly help on this..
> 
> Regards,
> Suresh


You need to send the scanned original docs. No need to go for attestation. You need to get role and responsibilities from the previous employer, otherwise they won't consider this experience. Last resort would be get it from a senior employee (like manager or lead) on stamp paper with the duties you performed in the company and attached the visiting card of that person.


----------



## nav.mahajan

*Got my ACS +ive... YIPPPE*

Finally after around 1 and half month got my positive skill assessment from ACS. They have considered my experience from both the employers in total of 6.9 years. Now i can apply for SS at least and can put my EOI. YIPPPEEEEEE:clap2:


----------



## suresh1

nav.mahajan said:


> You need to send the scanned original docs. No need to go for attestation. You need to get role and responsibilities from the previous employer, otherwise they won't consider this experience. Last resort would be get it from a senior employee (like manager or lead) on stamp paper with the duties you performed in the company and attached the visiting card of that person.


Hi Mahajaan,

Thanks for your reply..

If you don't mind can u share ur personal email ID to get more info from you?

Regards,
Suresh


----------



## vss

sdahiya85 said:


> Did someone from May got his status changed to ABPF ?


i have front loaded the medicals and the medical status shows "Health Requirements have been finalised - application being processed further."

Not sure whether this is equal to ABPF. But no change in overall status


----------



## mhk

i guess that would mean that your health check has been cleared out by the respective authority in australia...


----------



## aanchalk

satyamusti said:


> The page will be updated on 4th July.


The page is anyways not reflecting the true picture. While the page shows dates from December, people who applied in Apr have already got a visa.


----------



## nav.mahajan

suresh1 said:


> Hi Mahajaan,
> 
> Thanks for your reply..
> 
> If you don't mind can u share ur personal email ID to get more info from you?
> 
> Regards,
> Suresh


nav.mahajanatgmail.com


----------



## aanchalk

vss said:


> i have front loaded the medicals and the medical status shows "Health Requirements have been finalised - application being processed further."
> 
> Not sure whether this is equal to ABPF. But no change in overall status


Hey vss,
I think it indicates CO assignment. Good news:clap2:

I have a feeling that applications with PCC and meds done have processed faster.

All the best and do keep us updated!


----------



## vss

aanchalk said:


> Hey vss,
> I think it indicates CO assignment. Good news:clap2:
> 
> I have a feeling that applications with PCC and meds done have processed faster.
> 
> All the best and do keep us updated!



The status remains same for more than 10 days.


----------



## aanchalk

vss said:


> The status remains same for more than 10 days.


if the status was earlier only 'finalized', change in status means some progress:confused2:


----------



## vss

aanchalk said:


> if the status was earlier only 'finalized', change in status means some progress:confused2:


It was directly changed to "Health Requirements have been finalised - application being processed further."


----------



## aanchalk

vss said:


> It was directly changed to "Health Requirements have been finalised - application being processed further."


My status is only 'finalized' after I got my meds uploaded.


----------



## vss

aanchalk said:


> My status is only 'finalized' after I got my meds uploaded.


 Health requirements finalised Message

you mean, when you click the "message"?


----------



## aanchalk

vss said:


> Health requirements finalised Message
> 
> you mean, when you click the "message"?


ok, now I get it, you see ''app being processed further' when you click on the 'message'. No that does not mean anything.

Status you see is 'Health requirements finalised'

When your 'application status' will change from 'processing commenced' to ABPF, it will mean CO is assigned.


----------



## AUSAPPLY

aanchalk said:


> ok, now I get it, you see ''app being processed further' when you click on the 'message'. No that does not mean anything.
> 
> Status you see is 'Health requirements finalised'
> 
> When your 'application status' will change from 'processing commenced' to ABPF, it will mean CO is assigned.


Hello Aanchalk,

I applied on 10th May and my status got changed to "Application Being Processed Further" on 01 Jun. However, I did not receive any mail from CO till now. Am I missing anything, please let me know if something needs to be done from my side?


----------



## aanchalk

AUSAPPLY said:


> Hello Aanchalk,
> 
> I applied on 10th May and my status got changed to "Application Being Processed Further" on 01 Jun. However, I did not receive any mail from CO till now. Am I missing anything, please let me know if something needs to be done from my side?


I do not have the exp but I can share my knowledge from what I have read on this forum. Change of application status(overall status written at the top, please confirm) from 'processing commenced' to 'Application Being Processed Further' does mean CO is assigned. However, it is normal for the CO to not contact you until he needs further information from you for the missing docs.

But with CO being assigned on 1st Jun (assuming), no communication till date is strange. Either you should have got your grant by now or there should have been a request for med/PCC. Did you front load everything?

I understand you are talking about 175...what is the job code. Having the CO assigned in 20 days is rare(you could be lucky), so please check if you are referring to the right status (one at the top of the page)


----------



## AUSAPPLY

aanchalk said:


> I do not have the exp but I can share my knowledge from what I have read on this forum. Change of application status(overall status written at the top, please confirm) from 'processing commenced' to 'Application Being Processed Further' does mean CO is assigned. However, it is normal for the CO to not contact you until he needs further information from you for the missing docs.
> 
> But with CO being assigned on 1st Jun (assuming), no communication till date is strange. Either you should have got your grant by now or there should have been a request for med/PCC. Did you front load everything?
> 
> I understand you are talking about 175...what is the job code. Having the CO assigned in 20 days is rare(you could be lucky), so please check if you are referring to the right status (one at the top of the page)


Yes, the status on top of page says "ABPF".
No, I did not front load med and pcc. No communication from CO yet.should I be concerned?
Can something be wrong?
It's 175, system analyst


----------



## aanchalk

AUSAPPLY said:


> Yes, the status on top of page says "ABPF".
> No, I did not front load med and pcc. No communication from CO yet.should I be concerned?
> Can something be wrong?


It is strange but cannot say if it is a cause of concern. Having the application progress is good news in a way.

I am not sure if they entertain but you can try to confirm your status by calling the helpline for visa inquiry.

Also, suggest you to post your query separately on the forum , you should get response from exp people.

All the best! Don't Panic


----------



## ksss

I asked by email if scanned originals work and got this reply:

The forum is incorrect, we do require certified copies of your documentation whether they are in colour or black and white.

Do they accept scans?


----------



## srivasu

ksss said:


> I asked by email if scanned originals work and got this reply:
> 
> The forum is incorrect, we do require certified copies of your documentation whether they are in colour or black and white.
> 
> Do they accept scans?



I had sent certified black and white copies of all the documentation.


----------



## suresh1

Hi Vasu,

Shall we send the scan copy of original documents?


----------



## srivasu

suresh1 said:


> Hi Vasu,
> 
> Shall we send the scan copy of original documents?


Yes - you need to send certified copy of original documents. Do not send originals under any circumstances.


----------



## Fordy

50 Days and waiting:boxing:


----------



## shyamvpillai

AUSAPPLY said:


> Hello Aanchalk,
> 
> I applied on 10th May and my status got changed to "Application Being Processed Further" on 01 Jun. However, I did not receive any mail from CO till now. Am I missing anything, please let me know if something needs to be done from my side?


where you seeing the status. can u please share the link


----------



## aanchalk

shyamvpillai said:


> where you seeing the status. can u please share the link


Online Applications – Applications & Forms


----------



## aanchalk

aanchalk said:


> Online Applications – Applications & Forms


rather go to Check the progress of an application and then select GSM on the page. It will take you to another page where you enter TRN, passport no an d DOB to check status.


----------



## SV_Aus

This week has been a silent one so far.... no news of any CO allocations or grants
Is this beacuse of the new skill select/EOI program coming into effect from July?


----------



## Fordy

Link updated on immi website with latest allocation dates. 175 allocated till 6 January 2012


----------



## vss

satyamusti said:


> Link updated on immi website with latest allocation dates. 175 allocated till 6 January 2012


The new 189 Skilled – Independent would be processed within 4 weeks of lodgement. Hope our applications also speedup


----------



## karan_2891

does this mean that CO allocation for 175 will now take 5/6 months? Is it min or max?


----------



## suresh1

srivasu said:


> Yes - you need to send certified copy of original documents. Do not send originals under any circumstances.


Hi Vasu,

Thanks for your reply..


----------



## nav.mahajan

ksss said:


> I asked by email if scanned originals work and got this reply:
> 
> The forum is incorrect, we do require certified copies of your documentation whether they are in colour or black and white.
> 
> Do they accept scans?


Yup you need to upload certified black and white copies. not the original 1ns. Earlier you had to upload scan of original docs... however, from the moment they have asked to upload docs only... they have asked to upload certified copies of docs.... and no need to send hard copies to ACS.


----------



## cy71_shyam

*seems like bad news*

Guys check this out.

Seems like Skill select is going to have priority over 175

Client Service Charter

Your comments please!!!


----------



## Fordy

cy71_shyam said:


> Guys check this out.
> 
> Seems like Skill select is going to have priority over 175
> 
> Client Service Charter
> 
> Your comments please!!!


It doesnt say that anywhere. priority of 175 = priority of 189 (new)


----------



## vss

satyamusti said:


> It doesnt say that anywhere. priority of 175 = priority of 189 (new)


see the note

Note: The highest priority is listed first. SkillSelect applications (187, 186, 190 and 489) will be the highest priority in each group.


----------



## Fordy

vss said:


> see the note
> 
> Note: The highest priority is listed first. SkillSelect applications (187, 186, 190 and 489) will be the highest priority in each group.


Yes, but they are not equivalent to 175. Always 176, ENS and other SMP Visas have high priority than skilled independent. It hasnt changed even with skillselect


----------



## cy71_shyam

Applications with nominated occupations on the Skilled Occupation List Schedule 1.
See: Skilled Occupation List ( 37KB PDF file)

Order of processing will be:

applications lodged from 1 July 2012 through SkillSelect
applications within this priority for other GSM subclasses (subclass 175, 176, 475, 487, 885 and 886 applications).



This clearly means that Skill select will be faster ... and 175 might get further delayed.


----------



## Fordy

cy71_shyam said:


> Applications with nominated occupations on the Skilled Occupation List Schedule 1.
> See: Skilled Occupation List ( 37KB PDF file)
> 
> Order of processing will be:
> 
> applications lodged from 1 July 2012 through SkillSelect
> applications within this priority for other GSM subclasses (subclass 175, 176, 475, 487, 885 and 886 applications).
> 
> 
> 
> This clearly means that Skill select will be faster ... and 175 might get further delayed.


I get that now.


----------



## vss

satyamusti said:


> I get that now.


So, the first round of invitation would be issued in the month of August and that implies, if you get your CO before the invitation your application will speedup. Is the right?


----------



## Fordy

I believe so. By the way they were processing a month back, our appls should be processed by August 2012. Lets hope for the best


----------



## vss

satyamusti said:


> I believe so. By the way they were processing a month back, our appls should be processed by August 2012. Lets hope for the best


lets hope for the best


----------



## cy71_shyam

U say our applications will be processed by AUGUST?

Just wanting to know how would that be possible?

Any data you came across?

Man.. I am feeling little depressed now..

I hope our applications wont be rejected or pending for ever.


----------



## aanchalk

cy71_shyam said:


> U say our applications will be processed by AUGUST?
> 
> Just wanting to know how would that be possible?
> 
> Any data you came across?
> 
> Man.. I am feeling little depressed now..
> 
> I hope our applications wont be rejected or pending for ever.


Hello Friends,
Any updates on CO assignment?


----------



## vss

aanchalk said:


> Hello Friends,
> Any updates on CO assignment?


There are few 176 applicants got their COs today.


----------



## MrsPest

Hi All,

I have applied for 175 on 31 May 2012, CO assigned on 19 June, asked for additional documents, PCC and Medical. Now, I am waiting for PCC. Medical done but further Medical results referred on 3 July 2012....... still no change.... I start to get a bit worried.... should I? My Hubby's medical was finalised.... mine is pending, I am worried


----------



## RIA KAUR

hi guys 
i submitted my 175 paper application on 10 april, 2012 from india , but nothing so far 
waiting for the co ? any updates friends pl share..................
ria


----------



## Engi

Guys this information is all over this forum.

Aside from some random posts by some hyper new comers, you will find the correct informations posted by some older/senior members.

175 applications take a couple of months, sometimes 5-6 months for CO's to be assigned.
If your lucky you'll get one upto 2 months or so. Its completely random, depending upon 176 application load I guess.

I would suggest you take it easy and understand that 175, priority 4 group applications can take some time for CO's. 

Set expectations accordingly and time/days will go by much easier. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## vss

A May '12 applicant got his CO yesterday. Looks like 175 applicants also getting their COs this week


----------



## aanchalk

vss said:


> A May '12 applicant got his CO yesterday. Looks like 175 applicants also getting their COs this week


That's great! Do you know the exact application date n nationality?


----------



## vss

aanchalk said:


> That's great! Do you know the exact application date n nationality?


31st May , Bulgaria


----------



## vss

Anyone got their CO today?


----------



## aanchalk

vss said:


> Anyone got their CO today?


So, it seems CO assignment is not in order of submission date, may be they sort country wise too


----------



## skv1983

Hi,

Thanks for all your support. I have received a positive assessment in 6 weeks approx.
Now planning for Next Steps..

I have also received a 7.5 in IELTS with above 7 in all the 4 modules.

i was going through the DIAC website to understand the latest changes in the process. 
Does anyone know if 175 and 176 have now been removed?

Thanks


----------



## prgopala

skv1983 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for all your support. I have received a positive assessment in 6 weeks approx.
> Now planning for Next Steps..
> 
> I have also received a 7.5 in IELTS with above 7 in all the 4 modules.
> 
> i was going through the DIAC website to understand the latest changes in the process.
> Does anyone know if 175 and 176 have now been removed?
> 
> Thanks


The old vs the new visa are
175 -> 189
176 -> 190
Skillselect
Next step for you is to lodge EOI. Go ahead.


----------



## coolsnake

skv1983 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for all your support. I have received a positive assessment in 6 weeks approx.
> Now planning for Next Steps..
> 
> I have also received a 7.5 in IELTS with above 7 in all the 4 modules.
> 
> i was going through the DIAC website to understand the latest changes in the process.
> Does anyone know if 175 and 176 have now been removed?
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations on successful completion of the first step. 

The process has changed slightly since 1st July. 175 and 176 are now called 189 & 190 respectively. Also, you can't directly lodge a visa application under the new system. There is something called an EOI (Expression of Interest) which you would have to lodge first and if accepted by DIAC, you would be invited to apply for a visa.

Also under the new Skill Select system, higher the points; the more your chances of being invited to apply.

Hope this helps.


----------



## skv1983

Thanks a lot,

I have few questions, hope you can help.
1. I want to apply for 190, do i first raise EOI or First Apply for State Sponsorship.
2. Currently I can count 70 Points for Myself, after 4.5 Months I will complete 3 Years of experience in australia. Should i wait, or do you think that I can apply for EOI Now and can update my application when i apply for VISA later?

Thanks
SKV


----------



## prgopala

skv1983 said:


> Thanks a lot,
> 
> I have few questions, hope you can help.
> 1. I want to apply for 190, do i first raise EOI or First Apply for State Sponsorship.
> 2. Currently I can count 70 Points for Myself, after 4.5 Months I will complete 3 Years of experience in australia. Should i wait, or do you think that I can apply for EOI Now and can update my application when i apply for VISA later?
> 
> Thanks
> SKV


1) Raise an EOI and apply for SS, because i think so all the states now require EOI number for their SS.
2) Apply for EOI. You can update your EOI at any point of time. But note, if you are invited to apply then you cannot update the EOI. So you cannot update your EOI when you are applying for VISA.


----------



## skv1983

ok.. will take your advise and start the EOI now.

What i think is 60 is the Passing mark and I am falling above it (70), so it should not matter if i am having 70 or 75 points.

Do you think that its worth waiting for 5 months to gain 75 points?


----------



## prgopala

skv1983 said:


> ok.. will take your advise and start the EOI now.
> 
> What i think is 60 is the Passing mark and I am falling above it (70), so it should not matter if i am having 70 or 75 points.
> 
> Do you think that its worth waiting for 5 months to gain 75 points?


If i were you i would lodge the EOI right away. And also start applying for state sponsorship so as to get more chances of securing that 'invitation to apply'. Waiting for 5 points in this system is risky considering the occupation ceilings and the number of EOI (I think the number is quite high , in lacs) that has been lodged. So don't wait. start applying.


----------



## skv1983

Thanks prgopala.. will start straightaway


----------



## skv1983

Can i submit 2 EOIs, for both 189 and 190 ?


----------



## prgopala

skv1983 said:


> Can i submit 2 EOIs, for both 189 and 190 ?


Why? you can select all visa types in an single EOI. So your single EOI will have option to select both the visa type.


----------



## skv1983

Ok .. Thanks


----------



## skv1983

Hi,

I have Submitted EOI for 189 (70 Points) and 190 (75 Points).
Any Idea in How many days is the result expected?

Thanks
SKV


----------



## prgopala

skv1983 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have Submitted EOI for 189 (70 Points) and 190 (75 Points).
> Any Idea in How many days is the result expected?
> 
> Thanks
> SKV


for 189 the invitations are expected to start in august.
190 state sponsorship invitations can come anytime as long as you have a SS from a state.


----------



## imexpat

i want to ask to those who already submit and get approved by ACS for skill assessment

can i have the exact list i need to prepare

planning to do it my own too!


----------



## thewall

Is ACS right place for any BE ECE with Telecom Network Solution consultancy experience (261112 SYSTEMS ANALYST), or would it be Engineers Australia with some Engineering Code?


----------



## imexpat

im applying for developer programmer (261312)


----------



## pandit81

Waiting for CO as Well. 
Application Status shows "Application received - processing commenced"
How can we get the meds done without embassy asks for it.


----------



## abbasahmad

imexpat said:


> i want to ask to those who already submit and get approved by ACS for skill assessment
> 
> can i have the exact list i need to prepare
> 
> planning to do it my own too!



You can get the list from ACS website all details with sample letter are available there.


----------



## nasif

Any CO allocation today?


----------



## mhk

new allocation dates have been announced: Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


----------



## pandit81

mhk said:


> new allocation dates have been announced: Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


It's same as on July 04


----------



## mhk

pandit81 said:


> It's same as on July 04


Nope, it's not same...the allocation date for 4th july was 6th jan 2012...


----------



## datagirl

I'm a May 2012 applicant for 175. Still waiting for CO allocation.


----------



## Fordy

datagirl said:


> I'm a May 2012 applicant for 175. Still waiting for CO allocation.


Me too:ranger:


----------



## skv1983

Hi,

I am employee of an indian company.
I am working at Onshore location, on 457 VISA, on deputation.
My company is australian recognised company with a ABN number.

I am filing the State Sponsorship of VIC. 

Can i claim that I already have Australian Employment?
Can you please explain what all info will they need from my company and if getting that information will be easy task

Thanks
Sachin


----------



## skv1983

I also want to know who can sign my Employment declaration form


----------



## imexpat

pls. let me know if this right?

for ACS skills assessment requirements 

1. certified copy of passport
2. certified copy of Transcript and DIploma
3. certified copy of employment letter 

is that all?


----------



## hamster

Is anybody facing any issues while checking the ACS application status? Since the update of the website, I am unable to login to it, it returns an error "Your username and password don't allow you to access this page".

Before the update, I could very well log on to it and check the status. Surprisingly, it allows me to access the membership status page.


----------



## nav.mahajan

hamster said:


> Is anybody facing any issues while checking the ACS application status? Since the update of the website, I am unable to login to it, it returns an error "Your username and password don't allow you to access this page".
> 
> Before the update, I could very well log on to it and check the status. Surprisingly, it allows me to access the membership status page.


You can try on this link https://www.acs.org.au/my-acs/skills-assessment/my-application-status ... it might work..... mine is still showing on this....


----------



## hamster

nav.mahajan said:


> You can try on this link https://www.acs.org.au/my-acs/skills-assessment/my-application-status ... it might work..... mine is still showing on this....


Naa...not working..have been accessing this link only....


----------



## deep77

*How to Check ACS CO ?*

I had Applied for ACS assessment on 14 June and since 15 June my status is on stage 4 " With Assessor " , Till Today ..and there is no info about how to check who is my Case Officer who is handling my Case ?
So could any body help me how to check My CO ?
Thanks


----------



## aanchalk

satyamusti said:


> Me too:ranger:


Is there any good news guys?


----------



## GDP

aanchalk said:


> Is there any good news guys?


Just waiting to see what's going to be the update tomorrow on allocation dates page. Last Friday they updated with 13th Jan date. Let's the what they have to say this week...


----------



## karan_2891

Isn't the update on a fortnightly basis? or is it weekly?


----------



## aanchalk

GDP said:


> Just waiting to see what's going to be the update tomorrow on allocation dates page. Last Friday they updated with 13th Jan date. Let's the what they have to say this week...


That is anyways not reflecting actual assignments, they will probably update it to 31st Jan.


----------



## aanchalk

karan_2891 said:


> Isn't the update on a fortnightly basis? or is it weekly?


It is fortnightly


----------



## prgopala

deep77 said:


> I had Applied for ACS assessment on 14 June and since 15 June my status is on stage 4 " With Assessor " , Till Today ..and there is no info about how to check who is my Case Officer who is handling my Case ?
> So could any body help me how to check My CO ?
> Thanks


You would not be able to find the assessor who is doing assessment of your case in ACS. You should be soon seeing (since it is more than a month) your status change to either 'case finalized', if the assessor is happy with your documentations and he has finished your assessment. Once this status you should get a pdf with your assessment result in your mailbox on the same day.
In case more documentation is required or the assessor has any questions your status will change to 'require further document' and it should go back to stage 3. Once you provide addl documents and answers then your status will again go to stage 4 ' with assessor' and then 'case finalized' once assessment is done.
There is no way you can contact the assessor because you will only get mail from ACS and not from individual person @ACS. Be patient your assessment should be due in few days  all the best.


----------



## prgopala

I wonder how come some guys who applied 175 in march have got CO's an Grant as well.http://www.expatforum.com/expats/844002-post26.html
So if i get a 189 invite is it prudent to lodge a 189 VISA since 4 months of processing looks good.


----------



## RIA KAUR

hi friends
i m april applicant, if u guys go through http://beupdate.co.uk/skills.php?month=Feb&year=12 this link , u will find that march applicants have got their visas,, yes its true that they give priority to other country applicants beside india first. but march indian 175 applicants have got their visas too, even though they havent updated their site,
its means now its our turn guys very soon, 

--------------------one thing more i want to ask friends, i m the main applicant, and my husband is the secondary applicant, he has gone to muscat for visit, so what i want to ask is during police clearance will he b required to get clearance from muscat also?
---------------------he is still in muscat, so pl let me know that can he get the clearance himself now from their before he leave muscat ?
or what are the other options?
---------------------- also many applicants have uploaded their medicals, before they have been asked by their co, so how can u get it done before, pl share.

ur suggestions appreciated.


----------



## thewall

prgopala said:


> I wonder how come some guys who applied 175 in march have got CO's an Grant as well.http://www.expatforum.com/expats/844002-post26.html
> So if i get a 189 invite is it prudent to lodge a 189 VISA since 4 months of processing looks good.


It works like this

If there are not enough PG3 applications (or lower than expected threshold), case allocation for PG4 or even PG5 can take place. Since last year didnt have enough PG3 application - PG4 benefitted towards the year end.

I think this year and specially beginning of the year will be different - there is huge rush for PG3, hence once new applications opens up - say August 11/12th, DIAC will always allocate PG3 first then PG4

Tbh, it depends on case load for each priority group and threshold set by DIAC according to Priority processing direction. Hence specified Service standard varies a lot eg. PG3 : 190 is 6 month, PG4: 189 is 12 month


----------



## aanchalk

RIA KAUR said:


> hi friends
> i m april applicant, if u guys go through http://beupdate.co.uk/skills.php?month=Feb&year=12 this link , u will find that march applicants have got their visas,, yes its true that they give priority to other country applicants beside india first. but march indian 175 applicants have got their visas too, even though they havent updated their site,
> its means now its our turn guys very soon,
> 
> --------------------one thing more i want to ask friends, i m the main applicant, and my husband is the secondary applicant, he has gone to muscat for visit, so what i want to ask is during police clearance will he b required to get clearance from muscat also?
> ---------------------he is still in muscat, so pl let me know that can he get the clearance himself now from their before he leave muscat ?
> or what are the other options?
> ---------------------- also many applicants have uploaded their medicals, before they have been asked by their co, so how can u get it done before, pl share.
> 
> ur suggestions appreciated.


Many Apr applicants have already got their grant. Meds can be done by just visiting any of the panel docs listed on DIAc website. PCC is required only if you have stayed in a country for certain period. check DIAC website.


----------



## deep77

prgopala said:


> You would not be able to find the assessor who is doing assessment of your case in ACS. You should be soon seeing (since it is more than a month) your status change to either 'case finalized', if the assessor is happy with your documentations and he has finished your assessment. Once this status you should get a pdf with your assessment result in your mailbox on the same day.
> In case more documentation is required or the assessor has any questions your status will change to 'require further document' and it should go back to stage 3. Once you provide addl documents and answers then your status will again go to stage 4 ' with assessor' and then 'case finalized' once assessment is done.
> There is no way you can contact the assessor because you will only get mail from ACS and not from individual person @ACS. Be patient your assessment should be due in few days  all the best.


Thanks Prgopala, for the Kind Info but on this Forum Only i had gone through Many posted in which the ppls are discussing About their ACS Case officers and also there case officers name are displaying in their Check status page .so i went curios to know why My CO name is not displaying.....Thanks for Wishing me


----------



## prgopala

deep77 said:


> Thanks Prgopala, for the Kind Info but on this Forum Only i had gone through Many posted in which the ppls are discussing About their ACS Case officers and also there case officers name are displaying in their Check status page .so i went curios to know why My CO name is not displaying.....Thanks for Wishing me


Those might be VISA Case officer. You would be assigned one when you file your visa at later stage.


----------



## World2009

A friend of mine lodged his 175 application in May 1st week and got his grant last week and one more friend of mine who had applied for 176 on 29th June had his CO allotted on 17th of this month. 
More over there was not much of rush this time compared to last year mad rush. One more thing that we have to notice is lot many applicants went for a State sponsorship (as there was VIC SS option) and this has brought down the number of 175 applications. 
Fingers crossed most of the June 30 prior applicants (175 applicants) should have a result or a CO by end of August 11th.


----------



## mhk

World2009 said:


> A friend of mine lodged his 175 application in May 1st week and got his grant last week and one more friend of mine who had applied for 176 on 29th June had his CO allotted on 17th of this month.
> More over there was not much of rush this time compared to last year mad rush. One more thing that we have to notice is lot many applicants went for a State sponsorship (as there was VIC SS option) and this has brought down the number of 175 applications.
> Fingers crossed most of the June 30 prior applicants (175 applicants) should have a result or a CO by end of August 11th.


hey World2009....how did u come up with the Aug 11th date? any sources??


----------



## aanchalk

World2009 said:


> A friend of mine lodged his 175 application in May 1st week and got his grant last week and one more friend of mine who had applied for 176 on 29th June had his CO allotted on 17th of this month.
> More over there was not much of rush this time compared to last year mad rush. One more thing that we have to notice is lot many applicants went for a State sponsorship (as there was VIC SS option) and this has brought down the number of 175 applications.
> Fingers crossed most of the June 30 prior applicants (175 applicants) should have a result or a CO by end of August 11th.


Was your friend who applied 175 from India? if yes, its great news:clap2:. Hoping to get a CO allocated soon!


----------



## World2009

mhk said:


> hey World2009....how did u come up with the Aug 11th date? any sources??



as the invites sent under the new rule can lodge their applications only after August 11th


----------



## mhk

World2009 said:


> as the invites sent under the new rule can lodge their applications only after August 11th


okay...lets hope it happens this way


----------



## nav.mahajan

deep77 said:


> Thanks Prgopala, for the Kind Info but on this Forum Only i had gone through Many posted in which the ppls are discussing About their ACS Case officers and also there case officers name are displaying in their Check status page .so i went curios to know why My CO name is not displaying.....Thanks for Wishing me


You need to search for that link... But i'm afraid if that will be working now... with the recent changes to their website.....


----------



## karan_2891

World2009 said:


> as the invites sent under the new rule can lodge their applications only after August 11th


Hey, isn't this Aug 11 date because of some network/system issues DIAC is facing..I think I read it in some other thread on the same forum....


----------



## deep77

nav.mahajan said:


> You need to search for that link... But i'm afraid if that will be working now... with the recent changes to their website.....


@navmahajan ...i searched ACS site from A to Z but was not able to find that Link.The time i Filled Application ACS Site was Different And Now ACS had updated their Portal with new Pages and Logo .
So anyway could you please share the Old ACS CO check Link .


----------



## deep77

prgopala said:


> Those might be VISA Case officer. You would be assigned one when you file your visa at later stage.


Allright Friend And May Almighty God Process me to that Stage Quick And Fast..:clap2:


----------



## skv1983

Submitted both EOI and Victorian State Sponsorship.. in how many days can i expect an invitation


----------



## prgopala

skv1983 said:


> Submitted both EOI and Victorian State Sponsorship.. in how many days can i expect an invitation


VIC SS takes 2-3 months from what i have seen in this forum. I have also applied for VIC but to be on a safer side i also applied for NSW which takes about 4 weeks. So lets see who comes first and ofcourse with a +ve SS.


----------



## rkv146

coolsnake said:


> No you don't have to wait to complete 6 years to apply for ACS assessment. You will be assessed based on the documents you provide regarding your work. The stronger the proof that you have been working for the last 5.8 years, the more the chances of getting all those years assessed successfully.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hello Everyone..
Could you Pleas etell me whether we need to Send the Resume as well for ACS or only Passport,Education and Work Referral Letters would do.
I am referring this link below , it does not state Resume is required. Response will be highly appreciated..

http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...ment-Application-Checklist-1-July-2012-V1.pdf

Thank you


----------



## Dev20

mhk said:


> okay...lets hope it happens this way


Let Hope that Aug bring with itself a CO for all of us


----------



## vss

The planning level was reached for last year, so that could be the reason for delaying the CO allocation in the recent past

http://www.immi.gov.au/media/statistics/pdf/report-on-migration-program-2011-12.pdf


----------



## aanchalk

Dev20 said:


> Let Hope that Aug bring with itself a CO for all of us


Seeing the current progress, Aug 11 is just too optimistic, it will take longer than this


----------



## olan

hi guys,

newbie here. still waiting for my acs results. last time i checked, it says there that "case finalized". anyway, although this may be out of topic, i dont know where to post this. i've seen other members who applied for SS to NSW and Vick as well. Im just wondering if it would us a better advantage if we applied for 2 SS?tnx


----------



## nav.mahajan

olan said:


> hi guys,
> 
> newbie here. still waiting for my acs results. last time i checked, it says there that "case finalized". anyway, although this may be out of topic, i dont know where to post this. i've seen other members who applied for SS to NSW and Vick as well. Im just wondering if it would us a better advantage if we applied for 2 SS?tnx


Yup for sure... to move out for the 189 queue.... you can go for SS... but remember there are also big queues for SS too.... :ranger:


----------



## olan

nav.mahajan said:


> Yup for sure... to move out for the 189 queue.... you can go for SS... but remember there are also big queues for SS too.... :ranger:


that was quick. tnx nav.mahajan


----------



## nishaon

deep77 said:


> @navmahajan ...i searched ACS site from A to Z but was not able to find that Link.The time i Filled Application ACS Site was Different And Now ACS had updated their Portal with new Pages and Logo .
> So anyway could you please share the Old ACS CO check Link .


Here it is:
https://www.acs.org.au/my-acs/skills-assessment/my-application-status


----------



## prgopala

olan said:


> hi guys,
> 
> newbie here. still waiting for my acs results. last time i checked, it says there that "case finalized". anyway, although this may be out of topic, i dont know where to post this. i've seen other members who applied for SS to NSW and Vick as well. Im just wondering if it would us a better advantage if we applied for 2 SS?tnx


Case Finalized means your assessment is done. Did you check your emails? You should be having the assessing letter in ur box.


----------



## olan

prgopala said:


> Case Finalized means your assessment is done. Did you check your emails? You should be having the assessing letter in ur box.


haven't received any emails yet..ive been waiting for 2 days already. hopefully it will be up by 2m


----------



## spin123

olan said:


> haven't received any emails yet..ive been waiting for 2 days already. hopefully it will be up by 2m


ideally you should receive it within a day. check your junk email too, just to make sure.


----------



## prgopala

olan said:


> haven't received any emails yet..ive been waiting for 2 days already. hopefully it will be up by 2m


Oh ok. I & my wife had received emails the same day as the status became case finalized. Did you check spam?


----------



## olan

finally received my acs result! thanks prgopala and spin123. it was in my spam folder the whole time! lol. now i just have to wait for the ielts result before i can finally lodge an EOI. goodluck to us all


----------



## prgopala

olan said:


> finally received my acs result! thanks prgopala and spin123. it was in my spam folder the whole time! lol. now i just have to wait for the ielts result before i can finally lodge an EOI. goodluck to us all


good luck mate.


----------



## deep77

*Recieved ACS +ve Letter.*

Hi Folks,

i received ACS letter by Yesterday With positive Assessment.

So now i had booked ILTES Exam ..and working on it Very Hard..:boxing:

So Friends Please guide Me what should i do Now ! Before IELTS result in Hand.

File EOI or Apply For State Sponsor Without Ielts Result in hand..


Thanks


----------



## pandit81

aanchalk said:


> Seeing the current progress, Aug 11 is just too optimistic, it will take longer than this


Somewhere I viewed that 176 visa holder applied till 24th June have already got there CO's allocated so 6 more days of 176 visa applicants will get there CO's till 31st July. After that, as there is no visa lodgement from 1st July, then I think 175 processing will begin. 

Hope then our turn will come


----------



## vss

pandit81 said:


> Somewhere I viewed that 176 visa holder applied till 24th June have already got there CO's allocated so 6 more days of 176 visa applicants will get there CO's till 31st July. After that, as there is no visa lodgement from 1st July, then I think 175 processing will begin.
> 
> Hope then our turn will come


i have seen some 29th June-176 applicants also got their COs, and 16th June applicant is still waiting 

Not sure how they are picking up the applicants


----------



## nav.mahajan

deep77 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> i received ACS letter by Yesterday With positive Assessment.
> 
> So now i had booked ILTES Exam ..and working on it Very Hard..:boxing:
> 
> So Friends Please guide Me what should i do Now ! Before IELTS result in Hand.
> 
> File EOI or Apply For State Sponsor Without Ielts Result in hand..
> 
> 
> Thanks


You can't file EOI or SS without the IELTS... So you need it in you hand to go for it.... There are so many links for IELTS preperation... Ielts blog... Ace the ielts book you can go through... English ryan is one of the best for writing module....:ranger:


----------



## deep77

nav.mahajan said:


> You can't file EOI or SS without the IELTS... So you need it in you hand to go for it.... There are so many links for IELTS preperation... Ielts blog... Ace the ielts book you can go through... English ryan is one of the best for writing module....:ranger:


Ok thanks..NavMahajan....but while filling EOI the portal had not asked for the IELTS result only info asked is the ACS Assessment. 

and could you please share the link to download English Ryan PDF..
Thanks


----------



## samper

Dear All

I have assessed as network security specialist in 2010 and due to some personal reasons i was not able to pursue my case further and at that moment same occupation was removed from list, now i want to re-asses myself as computer network and system engineer and i have 7+ experience 

*BUT* my consultant is asking that ACS have your record as network security engineer and they will not accept you case for assessment, I need your suggestions and advices to start my journey again.

Regards
Samper


----------



## prgopala

deep77 said:


> while filling EOI the portal had not asked for the IELTS result only info asked is the ACS Assessment.
> 
> Thanks


Are you kidding me, here is the screen for IELTS in EOI.


----------



## prgopala

samper said:


> Dear All
> 
> I have assessed as network security specialist in 2010 and due to some personal reasons i was not able to pursue my case further and at that moment same occupation was removed from list, now i want to re-asses myself as computer network and system engineer and i have 7+ experience
> 
> *BUT* my consultant is asking that ACS have your record as network security engineer and they will not accept you case for assessment, I need your suggestions and advices to start my journey again.
> 
> Regards
> Samper


Well of course you can re-asses yourself as computer network and system engineer. Please go ahead since i think you should be quite aware of the ACS process now. Agents are just out there to fleece people.


----------



## nav.mahajan

prgopala said:


> Well of course you can re-asses yourself as computer network and system engineer. Please go ahead since i think you should be quite aware of the ACS process now. Agents are just out there to fleece people.


Even it was 2 years back... now your profile might change... you can update it any time.....


----------



## deep77

prgopala said:


> Are you kidding me, here is the screen for IELTS in EOI.


Great and thanks for Screenshot..But here there an Option in which you have a choice to Go with or without IELTS Score(Radio Buttons) .. So Ielts i think is Not mandatory while Filing EOI .....


----------



## prgopala

deep77 said:


> Great and thanks for Screenshot..But here there an Option in which you have a choice to Go with or without IELTS Score(Radio Buttons) .. So Ielts i think is Not mandatory while Filing EOI .....


didn't really see any radio button when i had submitted my EOI .
Anyways if it allows you to proceed then go ahead. But i am quite sure they would need the IELTS when they send invitations.


----------



## samper

prgopala said:


> Well of course you can re-asses yourself as computer network and system engineer. Please go ahead since i think you should be quite aware of the ACS process now. Agents are just out there to fleece people.


thanks for your reply one thing i want to know, if i want to give 5 points to my spouse then is it necessary that our both professions should be exist in single sol list either it is list one or two. if one exist in list one and 2nd in list 2 then we will not able to use 5 points for primary applicant is it right or wrong concept. this is one thing.

I have my little brother in Australia and his PR is in process if i get +ve ACS skill assessment and ielts then he can give me 10 points in regional visa. My question is it necessary for regional visa that my occupation should be exist in list 1 instead of list 2 that is for state sponsorship, waiting for your reply.

Regards
Samper


----------



## karan_2891

Looks like someone got a CO for 175 who applied in May..

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ving-australia/117730-waiting-co-gang-12.html

Search for 'thewall'.

Thanks


----------



## thewall

karan_2891 said:


> Looks like someone got a CO for 175 who applied in May..
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ving-australia/117730-waiting-co-gang-12.html
> 
> Search for 'thewall'.
> 
> Thanks



not me mate, I saw in a forum some 175 applicant got grant yesterday

cheers!


----------



## karan_2891

That's an awesome news..any ideas what date did they file their application on?

Thanks..

PS: Congratz on getting the visa grant


----------



## thewall

karan_2891 said:


> That's an awesome news..any ideas what date did they file their application on?
> 
> Thanks..
> 
> PS: Congratz on getting the visa grant



He was May 175 applicant

************************************
03/05/2012 - 175 lodged 
09/06/2012 - Case Officer assigned 
23/07/2012 - Meds & Police Checks finalised 
24/07/2012 - Visa Pre-approved


----------



## World2009

thewall said:


> He was May 175 applicant
> 
> ************************************
> 03/05/2012 - 175 lodged
> 09/06/2012 - Case Officer assigned
> 23/07/2012 - Meds & Police Checks finalised
> 24/07/2012 - Visa Pre-approved


hmm so he was assigned a CO with 36 days of lodging ....!!!


----------



## mhk

where was this guy from?


----------



## GVG

Well, I'm not a may applicant, but I got a CO assigned really fast. My application was lodged june 5th and got a CO june 27th - which wreaked havoc on my life, since I was on vacation and had to rush back home to get the medicals done.


----------



## shyamvpillai

Thats great news, I applied 175 on 17th June hope CO allocation will happen this month. 

I am planning to do medical next week.


----------



## Skilledhansgirl

Hi everyone,

I have only just joined & thought it polite to advise a little about me & some idea of my reasons for joining.

I am a 40 something single lady who was born in Northern Ireland & have lived in Australia for 37 yrs.

I am fascinated to know what my position in either of these two possible situations I am considering as follows:

1, E.G. if I where to sell up my home here in gorgeous Tasmania Australia & move to the UK or Europe & buy a smaller more modest abode to live. Quite simply my current elaborate home is beyond my needs & budget & way too much expense for myself to support alone as a single woman.

2, E.G. The less likely situation should it become the case I where to marry a secure UK based Englishman of at least similar means to myself financially speaking & stay in Au’s here in Tasmania & join forces to pay off my home. 

I am a dual citizen Au’s & UK. I admit at one point I almost married my ex boyfriend (a height challenged chef from Clapham England) or rather clamm as they call it these days. Alas it was not to be due to the fact that given even the slightest glimpse of any scenario which he considered a wind up or alleged short joke transformed him into a heated rage. Early days Gordon Ramsay sounded like a boys choir member by comparison. After we broke up I actually burnt all my flat shoe whilst inebriated & cackling like a pack hyena. 

Nowaday I am considering a change & the idea of at least a trip back to the UK after all these yrs may be interesting ???.

Kind regards to all, skilledhansgirl.


----------



## aanchalk

karan_2891 said:


> Looks like someone got a CO for 175 who applied in May..
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ving-australia/117730-waiting-co-gang-12.html
> 
> Search for 'thewall'.
> 
> Thanks


yes, he got the CO way back in June, situation has changed since July.


----------



## vss

There is an update on allocation dates today

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


----------



## destinyrules13

vss said:


> There is an update on allocation dates today
> 
> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


The doesnt seem very positive..its still 4 months behind may end :-(


----------



## World2009

destinyrules13 said:


> The doesnt seem very positive..its still 4 months behind may end :-(


the time line says that all applicants before 23rd of Jan have a CO or a result but there are many applicants who have applied in May and June first week who have been granted a visa.

So there is no need to loose heart, as of now most of the 175 applicants are getting a CO with in 2 months


----------



## nasif

World2009 said:


> the time line says that all applicants before 23rd of Jan have a CO or a result but there are many applicants who have applied in May and June first week who have been granted a visa.
> 
> So there is no need to loose heart, as of now most of the 175 applicants are getting a CO with in 2 months


Nope ... not true..... I have applied on 31st April....but no CO allocation as of now!!!


----------



## World2009

nasif said:


> Nope ... not true..... I have applied on 31st April....but no CO allocation as of now!!!


I have mentioned as "most of the applicants" and more over it depends on the applicants country as well (guessing).

As my friend (Indian)who applied in May last week got his 175 grant some time last week.


----------



## thewall

Thats correct.

I saw yet another 175 May 31st, got Grant couple of days back. It often depends on Batch processing, most probably applicant country & more importantly each case is unique.


----------



## vss

thewall said:


> Thats correct.
> 
> I saw yet another 175 May 31st, got Grant couple of days back. It often depends on Batch processing, most probably applicant country & more importantly each case is unique.


any guesses when DIAC will resume 175 CO allocations?


----------



## World2009

vss said:


> any guesses when DIAC will resume 175 CO allocations?



I don't think they completely stop the 175 visa processing.... they just pick 1 applications of 175 against 6 applications of 176..... i guess going through the google docs of the 176 timeline shared most of the 176 applicants have a CO (till the last date i.e. June 30th) so sometime they will up the pace the of 175 to clear max backlogs before they take the EOI applications.


----------



## vss

World2009 said:


> I don't think they completely stop the 175 visa processing.... they just pick 1 applications of 175 against 6 applications of 176..... i guess going through the google docs of the 176 timeline shared most of the 176 applicants have a CO (till the last date i.e. June 30th) so sometime they will up the pace the of 175 to clear max backlogs before they take the EOI applications.


agree to you some extent. Did you see any 176 applicants still waiting for CO allocation?


----------



## footinmouth

Are you sure it was 31st april. 
_goes back to searching for a new calendar with 31 days in april._



nasif said:


> Nope ... not true..... I have applied on 31st April....but no CO allocation as of now!!!


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney

guys i have just received the vic ss..
now the question is i have applied for 175 on 23june..can now this be converted to 176...

thnx in anticipation!

cheers,
R.


----------



## thewall

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> guys i have just received the vic ss..
> now the question is i have applied for 175 on 23june..can now this be converted to 176...
> 
> thnx in anticipation!
> 
> cheers,
> R.



176 & 175 Cease to exist post June 30!
& Conversion is not allowed either, had u received any earlier


----------



## thewall

vss said:


> any guesses when DIAC will resume 175 CO allocations?



I dont think they stopped it. Also dont be surprised if u get Direct Grant, I see u Frontloaded everything

Its only matter of batch processing, perhaps LR gets CO fast, then others - 

also note - last year final Outcome had > 7k PG4 independent aplicant less than planned. even PG3 fell short. Only Family sponsored were flooded so much so that DIAC had to increase places for FS


----------



## thewall

u folks might be interested to follow progress *here*

whoever did it - a fantastic compilation, I must say


----------



## destinyrules13

thewall said:


> u folks might be interested to follow progress here
> 
> whoever did it - a fantastic compilation, I must say


Ya..i agree..was waiting for such info.


----------



## anm

vss said:


> agree to you some extent. Did you see any 176 applicants still waiting for CO allocation?


Yep... Applied for 176 on 20jun...still no co


----------



## bilal811

hello everyone, i need help accessing my experience / qualifications with ACS, i am a bit confused that if i am qualified as a ict business analyst (261111) or system analyst(261112) i have done my bachelors in computer science in 2006 and have six years experience, can anyone kind enough to help me go through my bachelors courses and guide me. thanks


----------



## sumi81

Hello All,


I applied for skill assessment through ACS for Software Tester - 261314 on 29th of june. It's been almost a month but no news from them. Desperately waiting for the assessment. 

Anyone recently got assessment from ACS?


----------



## hamster

*ACS Skil assessment timescale*

What's the current ACS skill assessment timescale, based on past 2-3 months trend.

Thanks


----------



## olan

sumi81 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> I applied for skill assessment through ACS for Software Tester - 261314 on 29th of june. It's been almost a month but no news from them. Desperately waiting for the assessment.
> 
> Anyone recently got assessment from ACS?


I just got mine last July 16. It seems that it takes about 4-5 weeks to get the result. Check the online status and once you are already in stage 5, you should expect to receive the assessment within a day or two. You may want to check the spam as well (I was waiting for almost a week only to find out that the assessment had been in my spam mail all along).


----------



## vss

Any news this week???


----------



## destinyrules13

vss said:


> Any news this week???


M loosing my hope now


----------



## Sakib

Can any1 plz tell me how long do I need to wait for CO allocation? any estimation!! 

_________________
EA applied: 27/07/2011 | +ve: 28/09/11 (Telecommunications Engineer) | 175 applied (online|self): *25 May 2012* | CO: | PCC: | Medicals: | Grant: |


----------



## pandit81

thewall said:


> u folks might be interested to follow progress *here*
> 
> whoever did it - a fantastic compilation, I must say


How can I post my info in this sheet?


----------



## GDP

Sakib said:


> Can any1 plz tell me how long do I need to wait for CO allocation? any estimation!!
> 
> _________________
> EA applied: 27/07/2011 | +ve: 28/09/11 (Telecommunications Engineer) | 175 applied (online|self): *25 May 2012* | CO: | PCC: | Medicals: | Grant: |


6 months, based on current allocation timelines. I am also on the same boat as you are..pls. note my signature


----------



## thewall

pandit81 said:


> How can I post my info in this sheet?



Sorry mate, I dont kno - u might ask someone *here*, who has right to edit the sheet.

Just noticed some Mid-June 175 Got CO today :clap2:.

Cheers!


----------



## World2009

thewall said:


> Sorry mate, I dont kno - u might ask someone *here*, who has right to edit the sheet.
> 
> Just noticed some Mid-June 175 Got CO today :clap2:.
> 
> Cheers!


hey nice to know that some one from the june batch has got a CO.... i guess b4 Aug 11th most of us should have a CO assigned


----------



## karan_2891

thewall said:


> Sorry mate, I dont kno - u might ask someone *here*, who has right to edit the sheet.
> 
> Just noticed some Mid-June 175 Got CO today :clap2:.
> 
> Cheers!


Hi,

Can you post the link of that guy's update?

Thnx


----------



## aanchalk

thewall said:


> u folks might be interested to follow progress *here*
> 
> whoever did it - a fantastic compilation, I must say


They have missed the important factor "nationality" here. Country of origin seems to be important in CO allocation from the trends seen in the past. India submits the largest number of applications, so processing is slow.


----------



## World2009

aanchalk said:


> They have missed the important factor "nationality" here. Country of origin seems to be important in CO allocation from the trends seen in the past. India submits the largest number of applications, so processing is slow.



hmm i don't think applicants from India have a delayed allocations. At least not w.r.t 176 and to some extent 175 as i know pple applied for 176 on 29th and 30th with a CO or a visa grant and 175 applicants of May last week with a Grant.


----------



## aanchalk

World2009 said:


> hmm i don't think applicants from India have a delayed allocations. At least not w.r.t 176 and to some extent 175 as i know pple applied for 176 on 29th and 30th with a CO or a visa grant and 175 applicants of May last week with a Grant.


People who have applied in 1st, 2nd and 3rd week of May are still waiting for CO allocation. Can you please share who has got a grant last week, are you referring to the excel sheet shared above?


----------



## World2009

aanchalk said:


> People who have applied in 1st, 2nd and 3rd week of May are still waiting for CO allocation. Can you please share who has got a grant last week, are you referring to the excel sheet shared above?


hmm i am not claiming all of them, i am saying few of them ........ i have couple of my friends in this few of them list, who had applied in May last week and got their grant in this month and both of them are Indian's.


----------



## subz

ronkhu said:


> Hi,
> 
> There are 2 aspects to it :
> 
> Firstly, if you have done any 2 years Diploma course from NIIT or Aptech consiting of 4 sememsters, then you just have to follow the normal process of skills assessment application with ACS.
> 
> Secondly, if not then you will have to take the RPL path (Required Proof of Learning) which means that you will have to write a detailed report stating / quoting examples of your learnings about the job you are currently working for and submit to ACS for assessment.
> 
> I was sailing in the same boat sometimes back but i managed to save myself from the RPL path as i had done a 2 years diploma from NIIT.
> 
> Let me know for any furtehr queries.
> 
> Regards


Hi Ronkhu,

Does this qualify under Group A or Group B or either?
I have a GNIIT certificate from NIIT.

Regards.


----------



## prgopala

subz said:


> Hi Ronkhu,
> 
> Does this qualify under Group A or Group B or either?
> I have a GNIIT certificate from NIIT.
> 
> Regards.


I have a GNIIT certificate but i did went through the RPL route and wrote up the project report form since the other degree that i have is B Com. So i was not quite sure whether they recognize the GNIIT course because i know the B Com degree would not be considered by ACS as ICT. But in the end it turned up all good. My assessment letter recognizes the NIIT degree as equivalent to a AQF Bachelor degree.+ i have the B Com degree as well.


----------



## subz

prgopala said:


> I have a GNIIT certificate but i did went through the RPL route and wrote up the project report form since the other degree that i have is B Com. So i was not quite sure whether they recognize the GNIIT course because i know the B Com degree would not be considered by ACS as ICT. But in the end it turned up all good. My assessment letter recognizes the NIIT degree as equivalent to a AQF Bachelor degree.+ i have the B Com degree as well.


Cool! I have a BE degree, coupled with NIIT. So, I guess it should pass through.
I was wondering though, whether this falls under Group A assessment criteria or Group B. 

If NIIT is considered equivalent to a AQF Bachelor degree with a *Major in ICT*, I just need 2 years of skilled experience related to the ANZSCO code. Otherwise, Group B requires 5 years of experience, if GNIIT equals a AQF Bachelor degree with a *Minor in ICT*.

By what you say, GNIIT is considered in Group A, right?


----------



## prgopala

subz said:


> Cool! I have a BE degree, coupled with NIIT. So, I guess it should pass through.
> I was wondering though, whether this falls under Group A assessment criteria or Group B.
> 
> If NIIT is considered equivalent to a AQF Bachelor degree with a *Major in ICT*, I just need 2 years of skilled experience related to the ANZSCO code. Otherwise, Group B requires 5 years of experience, if GNIIT equals a AQF Bachelor degree with a *Minor in ICT*.
> 
> By what you say, GNIIT is considered in Group A, right?


my assessment says the GNIIT has been assessed as 'major in computing'.


----------



## vss

It seems the first ever EOI would have 90 invitations for 189 visas and there would be a second round of invitation on August itelf.

90 in the Skilled Independent subclass 189; and
10 in the Skilled Nominated or Sponsored (Provisional) (family sponsored) subclass 489.


----------



## destinyrules13

I managed to call diac today at 9 am thr time sharp..but they said co is bot assigned to my application and its in queue... Had applied 175 on 28 may


----------



## aanchalk

World2009 said:


> hmm i am not claiming all of them, i am saying few of them ........ i have couple of my friends in this few of them list, who had applied in May last week and got their grant in this month and both of them are Indian's.


This gives some hope


----------



## aanchalk

destinyrules13 said:


> I managed to call diac today at 9 am thr time sharp..but they said co is bot assigned to my application and its in queue... Had applied 175 on 28 may


Hey,
I did not understand your post well . Did they say you already have a CO assigned?


----------



## aanchalk

aanchalk said:


> Hey,
> I did not understand your post well . Did they say you already have a CO assigned?


ok, reading again and again I understood it. You do 'not' have a CO assigned and it is in queue.


----------



## destinyrules13

aanchalk said:


> ok, reading again and again I understood it. You do 'not' have a CO assigned and it is in queue.


Aah..sorry for the typo..i meant NOT assigned


----------



## aanchalk

vss said:


> It seems the first ever EOI would have 90 invitations for 189 visas and there would be a second round of invitation on August itelf.
> 
> 90 in the Skilled Independent subclass 189; and
> 10 in the Skilled Nominated or Sponsored (Provisional) (family sponsored) subclass 489.


People who had got State Sponsorships before July 1 have got their invites already and will be submitting their applications. So, the queue of applications is not going to be empty soon.


----------



## stomar11

destinyrules13 said:


> I managed to call diac today at 9 am thr time sharp..but they said co is bot assigned to my application and its in queue... Had applied 175 on 28 may


Wow seems like I am just after you and I shall also be assigned CO in no time now.
I applied on 31st May


----------



## vss

no progress on 175 applications though, 176 is reached up to 29th June'12


----------



## sumi81

Hi All,


My ACS status has changed from Stage 4 ( With Assessor) to Stage 4 (In Progress)...finally something happened...Now I am keeping my fingers crossed for the positive results 


Good Luck to me and all who are waiting for the assessment


----------



## nav.mahajan

sumi81 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> My ACS status has changed from Stage 4 ( With Assessor) to Stage 4 (In Progress)...finally something happened...Now I am keeping my fingers crossed for the positive results
> 
> 
> Good Luck to me and all who are waiting for the assessment


In a day or 2... You will get your ACS.... All the best.....:ranger:


----------



## sumi81

nav.mahajan said:


> In a day or 2... You will get your ACS.... All the best.....:ranger:


Thanks  ....


----------



## keerthi

I applied 175 on 16th May , CO not allocated yet
:-(


----------



## pandit81

aanchalk said:


> People who had got State Sponsorships before July 1 have got their invites already and will be submitting their applications. So, the queue of applications is not going to be empty soon.


Visa Application can not be submitted before 11th Aug even if you have invite from the state, because *apply visa* option will only be available after 11/08.
One of my friend has got invite on 7th july and is waiting to lodge the application.


----------



## thewall

aanchalk said:


> People who had got State Sponsorships before July 1 have got their invites already and will be submitting their applications. So, the queue of applications is not going to be empty soon.



R u sure? Only VIC allowed that, moreover - I saw someone mentioned - per state only 25 Invite capped for the month of July. So total approx 200 Invites Until Sep, (unless any mid term surprise arrives)


----------



## deepuz

sumi81 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> My ACS status has changed from Stage 4 ( With Assessor) to Stage 4 (In Progress)...finally something happened...Now I am keeping my fingers crossed for the positive results
> 
> 
> Good Luck to me and all who are waiting for the assessment


Good luck  
mine is submitted on 7th July and sitting in Stage 4 (with Assessor) since 9th July... 
how many days it took for you to jump from "with Assessor" to "In Progress" in stage 4?


----------



## nav.mahajan

deepuz said:


> Good luck
> mine is submitted on 7th July and sitting in Stage 4 (with Assessor) since 9th July...
> how many days it took for you to jump from "with Assessor" to "In Progress" in stage 4?


Around 4 weeks..... It will be soon....:ranger:


----------



## datagirl

I applied for my 175 on the 9th of May 2012. Is it okay if we call DIAC and enquire about when CO allocation might happen???!!!


----------



## sumi81

deepuz said:


> Good luck
> mine is submitted on 7th July and sitting in Stage 4 (with Assessor) since 9th July...
> how many days it took for you to jump from "with Assessor" to "In Progress" in stage 4?



Hi Deepuz,

I submitted my application on 29th June and next day it moved to stage 2 which made me really happy that they are doing it fast. But for another 4 weeks it was stuck on stage 4 ( With Assesor) and today only it is showing the status as Stage 4 (In Progress). 

Now waiting for the final stage to complete.


----------



## suresh1

Hi Friends,

Is the SOL-263113 Network Analyst & 263112 Network Administrator are only related with State Nominated. Aren't we use it for General Skilled Individual?


----------



## prgopala

suresh1 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Is the SOL-263113 Network Analyst & 263112 Network Administrator are only related with State Nominated. Aren't we use it for General Skilled Individual?


Correct. Since it is in schedule 2 of the SOL you will have to go for State Sponsorship.


----------



## suresh1

Thanks prgopala!!


----------



## sumi81

Hi All,

I have received my assessment today and it is positive :clap2:. Finally the wait has ended for the first step. Now for me the next step is to clear IELTS with 7 band in each. I am going to write the exam on 4th August. 


Wish me luck


----------



## deepuz

sumi81 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received my assessment today and it is positive :clap2:. Finally the wait has ended for the first step. Now for me the next step is to clear IELTS with 7 band in each. I am going to write the exam on 4th August.
> 
> 
> Wish me luck


Good Luck


----------



## gaurav_gk

Hey Congrats on the positive ACS Sumi, I filed my ACS on 25/07/2012 and its currently in stage 4 - with assessor and I too am taking my IELTS on the 4th of August.

All the best !!


----------



## sumi81

gaurav_gk said:


> Hey Congrats on the positive ACS Sumi, I filed my ACS on 25/07/2012 and its currently in stage 4 - with assessor and I too am taking my IELTS on the 4th of August.
> 
> All the best !!


Thanks  and Best of luck to you too .. under which ANZECO code you have filed the assessment?


----------



## gaurav_gk

Thanks...I have filed under 261314 - Software Tester


----------



## nav.mahajan

sumi81 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received my assessment today and it is positive :clap2:. Finally the wait has ended for the first step. Now for me the next step is to clear IELTS with 7 band in each. I am going to write the exam on 4th August.
> 
> 
> Wish me luck


All the best buddy...... Hopefully you will achieve this....:clap2:


----------



## gaurav_gk

Actually I am a little worried about my ACS.
I have 6 years of experience as a software tester.
However, when I joined my first organization in 2006 my designation was Systems Engineer even though my profile was that of a software tester and I worked with that org for almost 3 and a half years, so I am not really sure how ACS will assess it, although the Statutory Declaration clearly defines my job profile but I am quite nervous.


----------



## spin123

gaurav_gk said:


> Actually I am a little worried about my ACS.
> I have 6 years of experience as a software tester.
> However, when I joined my first organization in 2006 my designation was Systems Engineer even though my profile was that of a software tester and I worked with that org for almost 3 and a half years, so I am not really sure how ACS will assess it, although the Statutory Declaration clearly defines my job profile but I am quite nervous.


As i seen in this forum, ACS does not necessarily take into account the designation (as in Systems Engineer in your case) but they are more concern about the job roles you perform. So you should be alright in that case.

But why did you submit a stat declaration? Were you not able to obtain a service letter in the company letter head?


----------



## aanchalk

datagirl said:


> I applied for my 175 on the 9th of May 2012. Is it okay if we call DIAC and enquire about when CO allocation might happen???!!!


Yes, you can surely do that.


----------



## gaurav_gk

The company in question shut down its operations in India about a month after I had resigned. 
Primarily the issue (atleast here in India) is that the relieving letter and/or the experience letter is not as elaborate as ACS needs it to be ...its rather unfortunate :-(

So I had to get statutory declaration.


----------



## aanchalk

thewall said:


> R u sure? Only VIC allowed that, moreover - I saw someone mentioned - per state only 25 Invite capped for the month of July. So total approx 200 Invites Until Sep, (unless any mid term surprise arrives)


I just saw posts on the forum where ppl mentioned that they have received invite for 190.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...190-through-skillselect-anybody-else-too.html


----------



## World2009

aanchalk said:


> I just saw posts on the forum where ppl mentioned that they have received invite for 190.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...190-through-skillselect-anybody-else-too.html


But they can lodge their application after August 11th


----------



## AUSAPPLY

Dear All,

I got an email from CO today 
I am now trying to book the medicals but the clinic can only see my details when they find using the TRN number.
Clinic people said they will not be able to proceed if they can't se whole family's details in there(Myself, My Wife and Son). Can you please let me know if you have faced this, and what should I do in this case?


----------



## World2009

AUSAPPLY said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I got an email from CO today
> I am now trying to book the medicals but the clinic can only see my details when they find using the TRN number.
> Clinic people said they will not be able to proceed if they can't se whole family's details in there(Myself, My Wife and Son). Can you please let me know if you have faced this, and what should I do in this case?



not sure why they are creating an issue .... As i have seen people getting their medicals done prior to getting a CO ...

and what are your timelines (when did you apply for the visa)


----------



## Dev20

AUSAPPLY said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I got an email from CO today
> I am now trying to book the medicals but the clinic can only see my details when they find using the TRN number.
> Clinic people said they will not be able to proceed if they can't se whole family's details in there(Myself, My Wife and Son). Can you please let me know if you have faced this, and what should I do in this case?


Hey AUSAPPLY,

Great to know that CO contacted u..... when did u applied and for which Visa.


----------



## aanchalk

AUSAPPLY said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I got an email from CO today
> I am now trying to book the medicals but the clinic can only see my details when they find using the TRN number.
> Clinic people said they will not be able to proceed if they can't se whole family's details in there(Myself, My Wife and Son). Can you please let me know if you have faced this, and what should I do in this case?


You only need to inform the CO abt this issue and ask clinic to resolve the problem by contacting ehealth. You cannot do anything about this, clinic has to resolve the issue.

Congrats for CO allocation. When did you apply, did you apply on Indian passport?


----------



## aanchalk

AUSAPPLY said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I got an email from CO today
> I am now trying to book the medicals but the clinic can only see my details when they find using the TRN number.
> Clinic people said they will not be able to proceed if they can't se whole family's details in there(Myself, My Wife and Son). Can you please let me know if you have faced this, and what should I do in this case?


Are you able to see your family's name and their medical forms in the document checklist when I login through e_visa?


----------



## AUSAPPLY

aanchalk said:


> Are you able to see your family's name and their medical forms in the document checklist when I login through e_visa?


Yes, I can see them when I check the status online


----------



## aanchalk

AUSAPPLY said:


> Yes, I can see them when I check the status online


Then you should tell the clinic to resolve the issue, also inform your CO. When did you apply?


----------



## prgopala

gaurav_gk said:


> The company in question shut down its operations in India about a month after I had resigned.
> Primarily the issue (atleast here in India) is that the relieving letter and/or the experience letter is not as elaborate as ACS needs it to be ...its rather unfortunate :-(
> 
> So I had to get statutory declaration.


True, companies here just mention the designation and dates on the relieving letter. Kinda sucks.


----------



## gaurav_gk

In my opinion its better to get statutory declarations as that serves as one consolidated document for those that do not have elaborate reference/experience/relieving letters.


----------



## AUSAPPLY

aanchalk said:


> Then you should tell the clinic to resolve the issue, also inform your CO. When did you apply?


I lodged 175 on 10th May 2012


----------



## AUSAPPLY

aanchalk said:


> Are you able to see your family's name and their medical forms in the document checklist when I login through e_visa?


By the way, in your case, could you see all your family members when went to clinic...


----------



## aanchalk

AUSAPPLY said:


> By the way, in your case, could you see all your family members when went to clinic...


Yes, for me and my husband. You can try other doctor or go ahead and give your samples, have tests and this issue can be resolved meanwhile.

In my case the TRN was not opening but we gave the samples and the issue was resolved later in 2-3 days.


----------



## karan_2891

You can always write to [email protected]. Their response time is very good.

Thanks


----------



## olan

gaurav_gk said:


> Hey Congrats on the positive ACS Sumi, I filed my ACS on 25/07/2012 and its currently in stage 4 - with assessor and I too am taking my IELTS on the 4th of August.
> 
> All the best !!


congrats sumi81!goouck on the ielts to u and gaurav as well.im waiting on my ielts result,it will be posted by 2m.


----------



## imstaying

hi everyone! this thread has been a much needed source of information to me. im also waiting for my acs result so i thought id post it here as well.


Type: Recent Graduate (BIT; maj: IT, maj: SE) no exp
Occcupation: Analyst Programmer
Applied Online: July 27, 2012
Stage 4 (with assessor): July 30, 2012

My student visa expires next month, so im hoping ill get it soon. Also waiting for IELTS result (need band 8), which should be out tomorrow.


----------



## destinyrules13

Guys ,now that diac has started sending invites for 189..do we have hope tht 175 processing will speed up? Since 175 comes in same priority group as 189


----------



## gaurav_gk

Thank you *olan *and all the best to you too for your IELTS results.

*imstaying*, our ACS filed time is almost the same so we should get our results at about the same time, all the best for your IELTS results.


----------



## datagirl

My online application status has changed today to ABPF....Does it mean that CO has been assigned?


----------



## destinyrules13

datagirl said:


> My online application status has changed today to ABPF....Does it mean that CO has been assigned?


Ya..mostly.. When did u apply 175? M not able to see ur signature as m accessing from mobile


----------



## datagirl

Hi destinyrules123 ...I applied on May 9, 2012.


----------



## destinyrules13

datagirl said:


> Hi destinyrules123 ...I applied on May 9, 2012.


Ok gr8..congrats... Seems they have again started processing may applicarions for 175


----------



## nasif

datagirl :: Did you called DIAC in the last few days??


----------



## datagirl

Hey Guys,
Seems like the DIAC is at full swing to work on our 175s starting August. I saw the status change to ABPF about a couple of hours ago.Now there's an email in my inbox requesting medicals and PCC.

Good luck to all awaiting CO allocation.


----------



## datagirl

nasif said:


> datagirl :: Did you called DIAC in the last few days??


No Nasif..I did not call DIAC at all.


----------



## Pencil

datagirl said:


> Hey Guys,
> Seems like the DIAC is at full swing to work on our 175s starting August. I saw the status change to ABPF about a couple of hours ago.Now there's an email in my inbox requesting medicals and PCC.
> 
> Good luck to all awaiting CO allocation.


Hi datagirl, 
Can you please share your claiming points? (self assessment based). 
I believe, getting CO in August for May case is so quick. Congrats and best of luck :clap2:


----------



## datagirl

Pencil said:


> Hi datagirl,
> Can you please share your claiming points? (self assessment based).
> I believe, getting CO in August for May case is so quick. Congrats and best of luck :clap2:


Thanks ! My self-assessment came to 65 points.


----------



## vss

datagirl said:


> Hey Guys,
> Seems like the DIAC is at full swing to work on our 175s starting August. I saw the status change to ABPF about a couple of hours ago.Now there's an email in my inbox requesting medicals and PCC.
> 
> Good luck to all awaiting CO allocation.


That is a great news....indeed


----------



## vss

Any one else got their CO today?


----------



## Pencil

datagirl said:


> Thanks ! My self-assessment came to 65 points.


Wonderful. 

My case is of 4 May and same points as well. Hope to get Case Officer soon :confused2:.


----------



## vss

Very Silent today ......


----------



## Pencil

vss said:


> Very Silent today ......


Hey VSS...I found following somewhere at this forum. Really making sense to me :eyebrows:


Month 1 = Excitement, finally lodged my visa application
Month 2 = Hmm, seems this is going to a really long wait
Month 3= Is DIAC even working!
Month 4 = This seems to be moving along, my turn soon!
Month 5 = Seriously, can DIAC hurry up!
Month 6 = I give up!
Month 7 = OMG, I have CO! What if they don't grant my visa, oh no! What to do, what to do! Utter panic!
Month 7.5 = OMG, how long does it even take to get an appointment to do my medical! Ah, so frustrated right now!
Month 8 = What is DIAC waiting for, I've provided everything that they asked! Ahhhhhh!
Month 8.5 = OMG, OMG, OMG, I have my visa!


----------



## GDP

pandit81 said:


> How can I post my info in this sheet?


Where you able to add your details in this SS? I am also interested in feeding my info, please let me know how to do it?


----------



## Umarsha

Dear Exxperts,

I have recently applied for the ACS assesment and received a reply on the second day from the CO as my documents are not certified and requested me to certify the documents and send again. After checking with many of the expats in the forum i decided not to attest the certificates as i have uploaded everything in color scan copies. Is the same incident happend to anyone of you as well. Please share. 

I heard only color scan is enough for ACS assessment and not the attested copies. Now i have to attest all my certificates and marksheets and send them again. :-(


----------



## joshi123

Yes you have to attest all the certificates ... You have to send the photocopies which are attested ..


----------



## spin123

joshi123 said:


> Yes you have to attest all the certificates ... You have to send the photocopies which are attested ..


No, now no hard copies are required.


----------



## joshi123

spin123 said:


> No, now no hard copies are required.


But I uploaded and sent the copies as well ???


----------



## spin123

joshi123 said:


> But I uploaded and sent the copies as well ???


when did you apply?

From 28th May 2012 onwards hard copies are not accepted. check the below link.

Latest News and Updates | Australian Computer Society


----------



## suresh1

Hi Friends, 

Can anyone give me the reference template for ‘Computer Networks & System Engineer’, if u already filed?

Thanks..


----------



## olan

joshi123 said:


> But I uploaded and sent the copies as well ???


u mean u sent the original copies by post? they need certified copies NOT the original documents, so just have it certified by a notary public, have those documents scanned, then send it in pdf forms. goodluck


----------



## gaurav_gk

Hey guy's just took my IELTS yesterday and I am very disappointed with how I performed in the Listening and Reading sections. I was confused and panicked...
I don't think I'll be able to manage a 7 after all, though I hope I do, so that I do not have to sit through IELTS again.

The results are supposed to be out on the 17th of Aug so lets see what the outcome is.

*sumi81* I hope you did well in IELTS.


----------



## sumi81

gaurav_gk said:


> Hey guy's just took my IELTS yesterday and I am very disappointed with how I performed in the Listening and Reading sections. I was confused and panicked...
> I don't think I'll be able to manage a 7 after all, though I hope I do, so that I do not have to sit through IELTS again.
> 
> The results are supposed to be out on the 17th of Aug so lets see what the outcome is.
> 
> *sumi81* I hope you did well in IELTS.


Same here.. ....In reading section, in first 2 sections I did good but in the last section it was all confusing..and I panicked that time, I thought I could not make it ..even I know I will have to give the exam again but still waiting for 17th August.. 

*gaurav_gk* ..Good Luck


----------



## gaurav_gk

The writing and the speaking sections went really well for me, I am just worried about the listening and reading.

Nonetheless, I'll pray for us *sumi81*and hope we make it through with a miracle.


----------



## aanchalk

Pencil said:


> Wonderful.
> 
> My case is of 4 May and same points as well. Hope to get Case Officer soon :confused2:.


Hey,
Did you get a CO assigned...

Any other CO allocations?


----------



## srivasu

We got a CO assigned today from team 2. 

They have requested birth certificate, medicals and PCC . The only problem is that I am not sure where my birth certificate is and I had uploaded passport's copy showing date of birth in place of that.

Has this worked for any one in the past or do I need to find my birth certificate ?

My time lines are in my signature.


----------



## karan_2891

Hi Srivasu,

Did you submit forms 80 and 1221 at the time of application?Also, for birth certificate I think 10th certificate should suffice...did you attach that?

Thanks


----------



## Dev20

srivasu said:


> We got a CO assigned today from team 2.
> 
> They have requested birth certificate, medicals and PCC . The only problem is that I am not sure where my birth certificate is and I had uploaded passport's copy showing date of birth in place of that.
> 
> Has this worked for any one in the past or do I need to find my birth certificate ?
> 
> My time lines are in my signature.



Congratz Srivasu.......

I guess your class 10th Certificate will have your Date of Birth Mentioned, and that is good enough and Valid


----------



## World2009

srivasu said:


> We got a CO assigned today from team 2.
> 
> They have requested birth certificate, medicals and PCC . The only problem is that I am not sure where my birth certificate is and I had uploaded passport's copy showing date of birth in place of that.
> 
> Has this worked for any one in the past or do I need to find my birth certificate ?
> 
> My time lines are in my signature.


usually 10th marks card is used for DOB proof


----------



## aanchalk

World2009 said:


> usually 10th marks card is used for DOB proof


But that is a norm in India....I have also attached only the passport as proof of DOB...why are they asking for birth certificate


----------



## karan_2891

Excerpt from document checklist: 'Please provide a certified copy of your full birth certificate.

If your country of birth does not issue birth certificates, please provide written notification stating this, and provide your country's equivalent documentation, for example secondary school certificate, family book extracts or family census register showing names of both parents.'


----------



## aanchalk

srivasu said:


> We got a CO assigned today from team 2.
> 
> They have requested birth certificate, medicals and PCC . The only problem is that I am not sure where my birth certificate is and I had uploaded passport's copy showing date of birth in place of that.
> 
> Has this worked for any one in the past or do I need to find my birth certificate ?
> 
> My time lines are in my signature.


Has your status also changed to ABPF online?


----------



## srivasu

aanchalk said:


> Has your status also changed to ABPF online?


Yes it has changed to ABPF now. Our data of application is same, if you haven't got a CO yet then one should be coming your way very soon.




Dev20 said:


> Congratz Srivasu.......
> 
> I guess your class 10th Certificate will have your Date of Birth Mentioned, and that is good enough and Valid


Thanks Dev20! This was a welcome news as we were losing hope because of the recent slowdown in application processing.



karan_2891 said:


> Hi Srivasu,
> 
> Did you submit forms 80 and 1221 at the time of application?Also, for birth certificate I think 10th certificate should suffice...did you attach that?
> 
> Thanks


I submitted Form 80 and 1221 at the time of application.

I uploaded a copy of passport for D.O.B, I will check with the CO if 10th certificate is ok in absence of a birth certificate.


----------



## shubo2012

Hey,

I hope u guys make it through... Even my reading didn't go that well but miraculously got a 9...

So all the best...

Cheers



gaurav_gk said:


> The writing and the speaking sections went really well for me, I am just worried about the listening and reading.
> 
> Nonetheless, I'll pray for us *sumi81*and hope we make it through with a miracle.


----------



## destinyrules13

hi srivasu,
many congrats for getting CO allocated.. can u let me know what was the email address of the mail u reced from CO? was it eding with @immi.gov.au?
if yes, i would like to filter5 such msgs as my inbox is flooded with unnecessary mails..


----------



## aanchalk

srivasu said:


> Yes it has changed to ABPF now. Our data of application is same, if you haven't got a CO yet then one should be coming your way very soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dev20! This was a welcome news as we were losing hope because of the recent slowdown in application processing.
> 
> 
> 
> I submitted Form 80 and 1221 at the time of application.
> 
> I uploaded a copy of passport for D.O.B, I will check with the CO if 10th certificate is ok in absence of a birth certificate.


yes, eagerly waiting for the CO, I also uploaded only the passport as proof of DOB, let me know if the CO accepts 10th marksheet. Thanks!

All the best!


----------



## Fordy

Woohooo, I got a CO assigned today.


----------



## karan_2891

satyamusti said:


> Woohooo, I got a CO assigned today.


Awesome...my case is similar to yours - 175+ICT BA but I applied on Jun 23...fingers crossed...good luck to you


----------



## Fordy

karan_2891 said:


> Awesome...my case is similar to yours - 175+ICT BA but I applied on Jun 23...fingers crossed...good luck to you


Thank you. Sure you will get one assigned soon. Just hang in there


----------



## World2009

satyamusti said:


> Woohooo, I got a CO assigned today.



hmm guess they have picked up the pace again............. i was told that there were only 1100 175 visa applications pending ................. so if this is true, then we all should have a CO by August 11


----------



## World2009

satyamusti said:


> Thank you. Sure you will get one assigned soon. Just hang in there



Update your time line pls. "Waiting" does not look good any more


----------



## karan_2891

World2009 said:


> hmm guess they have picked up the pace again............. i was told that there were only 1100 175 visa applications pending ................. so if this is true, then we all should have a CO by August 11


Superlike :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Fordy

World2009 said:


> Update your time line pls. "Waiting" does not look good any more


Done that. thanks.


----------



## gaurav_gk

wow *shubo2012*, 9 is awesome...
Thank you for your wishes.


----------



## vss

srivasu said:


> We got a CO assigned today from team 2.
> 
> They have requested birth certificate, medicals and PCC . The only problem is that I am not sure where my birth certificate is and I had uploaded passport's copy showing date of birth in place of that.
> 
> Has this worked for any one in the past or do I need to find my birth certificate ?
> 
> My time lines are in my signature.


Hi Srinivasu,

Congrats on your Co allocation . 

Regarding Birth certificate, it is specific to country and for India i believe only Birth certificate is acceptable proof. Please check with people who already got the grants.


----------



## World2009

vss said:


> Hi Srinivasu,
> 
> Congrats on your Co allocation .
> 
> Regarding Birth certificate, it is specific to country and for India i believe only Birth certificate is acceptable proof. Please check with people who already got the grants.


10th Marks card is also accepted as DOB proof. As i have known pple who have successfully submitted the same as DOB proof and i have also done the same (as advised by my migration agent)


----------



## karan_2891

I also just checked with a friend of mine who recently got 176 grant. He submitted 10th certificate as DOB proof...


----------



## datagirl

vss said:


> Hi Srinivasu,
> 
> Congrats on your Co allocation .
> 
> Regarding Birth certificate, it is specific to country and for India i believe only Birth certificate is acceptable proof. Please check with people who already got the grants.


I uploaded passport + 10th marksheet for birth date proof. These two documents together are good enough. The CO has not asked me for a birth certificate. 

I contacted the birth/death registrar in Chennai and I was told that it is quite difficult to obtain proper birth certificates for us Indians born before 1980 since our birth records have not been maintained properly.


----------



## aanchalk

vss said:


> Hi Srinivasu,
> 
> Congrats on your Co allocation .
> 
> Regarding Birth certificate, it is specific to country and for India i believe only Birth certificate is acceptable proof. Please check with people who already got the grants.


In India, 10th mark sheet is a valid DOB proof for all purposes, rather, once you have it, birth certificate is really not asked for anywhere.


----------



## nav.mahajan

narisettinaidu said:


> Hi All, .
> 
> I have the same doubt. I am seeking help from senoirs.
> 
> I am applying for Australina PR, Before that I have to get ACS approval. I have 3 years of professional experience. And I have MCA ( master of Computer Application).
> Will I get ACS approval with this eligibility.
> 
> About MCA:
> 
> The Master of Computer Applications (MCA) is a Postgraduate degree in computer application Streams awarded in India. MCA is a three year (6 semester) course. The MCA programme is planned to have 5 or more theory subject plus two laboratories each semester. There are two projects in the course One Major and one mini.
> 
> NAidu


You are eligible for the Assessment..... Send you education and experience documents to ACS.... it will assessed in around 6 weeks....:ranger:


----------



## destinyrules13

Any co allocations today?


----------



## nasif

Hello everyone.

Good news for me!!!

I got the CO allocation and Visa pre-grant at the same day. Now i need to inform CO about my departure date from Australia.


----------



## karan_2891

nasif said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Good news for me!!!
> 
> I got the CO allocation and Visa pre-grant at the same day. Now i need to inform CO about my departure date from Australia.


Congratz!!


----------



## vss

nasif said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Good news for me!!!
> 
> I got the CO allocation and Visa pre-grant at the same day. Now i need to inform CO about my departure date from Australia.


Congratzzz....


----------



## aanchalk

nasif said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Good news for me!!!
> 
> I got the CO allocation and Visa pre-grant at the same day. Now i need to inform CO about my departure date from Australia.


Congrats! What do you mean by pre-grant, are you saying you got a direct grant without any request for more documentation?

I guess you meant departure date 'to Australia'. Is that mandatory to provide...


----------



## nasif

aanchalk said:


> Congrats! What do you mean by pre-grant, are you saying you got a direct grant without any request for more documentation?
> 
> I guess you meant departure date 'to Australia'. Is that mandatory to provide...


Basically I applied for 175 visa while holding a 475 visa......I am in Adelaide. Now I need to provide a departure date and leave Aus accordingly. Then my final grant will be given.


----------



## World2009

aanchalk said:


> Congrats! What do you mean by pre-grant, are you saying you got a direct grant without any request for more documentation?
> 
> I guess you meant departure date 'to Australia'. Is that mandatory to provide...



Guess he is a onshore applicant.... he will have fly out of country and return back


----------



## datagirl

nasif said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Good news for me!!!
> 
> I got the CO allocation and Visa pre-grant at the same day. Now i need to inform CO about my departure date from Australia.


Congratulations


----------



## karthiktech123

*IELTS Prep*



amolpa said:


> All,
> 
> To update on ACS skill assessment time- I have got ACS assessment done for code 261314 (Software Tester) in just 25 days and result is positive. I have done it myself with the help of this forum. So thanks to all experts and helpful guys here.
> 
> To add on to this - Bachelor of Electronics/Electronics & Telecom Enngg from India is ICT equivalant degree.
> 
> please let me know if anyone need any help/information on ACS skill Assessment.
> 
> Next is IELTS!!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Amol


Hi Amol,

Please share your IELTS prep experience. I am waiting for my ACS result.

Thanks,
Karthik


----------



## keerthi

Hi all,

CO assigned on 6th, thrilled ....at the same time confused... Not yet received my wife's passport cannot apply for PCC until I get the passport

Does the PCC has my address on it some where in the form I read that If current address is different from the address on passport it will be sent for reverification else will get the PCC the same day... Please help....


----------



## cy71_shyam

keerthi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> CO assigned on 6th, thrilled ....at the same time confused... Not yet received my wife's passport cannot apply for PCC until I get the passport
> 
> Does the PCC has my address on it some where in the form I read that If current address is different from the address on passport it will be sent for reverification else will get the PCC the same day... Please help....



Hi ,

WHats ur Visa Lodgement date?


----------



## karan_2891

keerthi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> CO assigned on 6th, thrilled ....at the same time confused... Not yet received my wife's passport cannot apply for PCC until I get the passport
> 
> Does the PCC has my address on it some where in the form I read that If current address is different from the address on passport it will be sent for reverification else will get the PCC the same day... Please help....


Hey, congratz..when did you submit your application?

Thnx


----------



## keerthi

cy71_shyam said:


> Hi ,
> 
> WHats ur Visa Lodgement date?


16 th May


----------



## karan_2891

ok, thanks


----------



## keerthi

karan_2891 said:


> Hey, congratz..when did you submit your application?
> 
> Thnx


Thank you it was on 16 th May


----------



## vss

Today i got my grant without even CO allocation yipeeeee.......


----------



## pandit81

keerthi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> CO assigned on 6th, thrilled ....at the same time confused... Not yet received my wife's passport cannot apply for PCC until I get the passport
> 
> Does the PCC has my address on it some where in the form I read that If current address is different from the address on passport it will be sent for reverification else will get the PCC the same day... Please help....


It depends that if they have the updated report on the passport address then you will get PCC same day, however if the report is not with the Passport office they will initiate the verification. But if the current address is different from passport then re-verification is mandatory. Also if the applicant is married then spouse name must be endorsed on the passport to get the PCC.


----------



## sdahiya85

vss said:


> Today i got my grant without even CO allocation yipeeeee.......


Hey Congrats VSS!! Please share your timeline


----------



## pandaaram

Congrats Buddy !!! 



sdahiya85 said:


> Hey Congrats VSS!! Please share your timeline


----------



## vss

sdahiya85 said:


> Hey Congrats VSS!! Please share your timeline


Thank you. Time line is in my signature


----------



## Dev20

vss said:


> Today i got my grant without even CO allocation yipeeeee.......


Oh Thatz great ......................Congratz:clap2:


----------



## destinyrules13

Congratz vss..thts gr8 news..now this is the new pattern I guesa .direct grant without co allocation..


----------



## GDP

vss said:


> Today i got my grant without even CO allocation yipeeeee.......


Congrats!! That's great to hear


----------



## nasif

vss said:


> Today i got my grant without even CO allocation yipeeeee.......


Congrats....seems like things are running too fast now.....


----------



## aanchalk

vss said:


> Thank you. Time line is in my signature


Congrats! Wonder where is my application stuck:confused2:


----------



## cy71_shyam

aanchalk said:


> Congrats! Wonder where is my application stuck:confused2:



Waiting myself like you  Heard June 1st week is now moving ahead.We have 2 days before the Aug 11 date and i would hope to get through the CO before then


----------



## keerthi

pandit81 said:


> It depends that if they have the updated report on the passport address then you will get PCC same day, however if the report is not with the Passport office they will initiate the verification. But if the current address is different from passport then re-verification is mandatory. Also if the applicant is married then spouse name must be endorsed on the passport to get the PCC.


Hi Pandit,

Thank you for the information,
My wife's name is not mentioned in my passport but my name is included in my wife's passport (which I am waiting for to receive) will that suffice to get my PCC or should I initiate a change of address and inclusion of my wife's name in my passport (which I am afraid will take a long time).
My address mentioned on my passport is my own home which is rented to some body else . Can I say that my current address is same and et my PCC immediately ? 
Sorry for so many questions but don't understand what to do


----------



## Dev20

aanchalk said:


> Congrats! Wonder where is my application stuck:confused2:[/QUOTE
> 
> Don't Worry , no CO will be needed......straightaway ur Visa will arrive.


----------



## aanchalk

keerthi said:


> Hi Pandit,
> 
> Thank you for the information,
> My wife's name is not mentioned in my passport but my name is included in my wife's passport (which I am waiting for to receive) will that suffice to get my PCC or should I initiate a change of address and inclusion of my wife's name in my passport (which I am afraid will take a long time).
> My address mentioned on my passport is my own home which is rented to some body else . Can I say that my current address is same and et my PCC immediately ?
> Sorry for so many questions but don't understand what to do


Regarding spouse name addition, the policy varies from place to place, e.g. in Delhi, passpost office asked me and my husband to get new passports with spouse name added for having PCC. You should check with your local passport office.

May be you and your wife can go separately and get a PCC.


----------



## spd

pandit81 said:


> It depends that if they have the updated report on the passport address then you will get PCC same day, however if the report is not with the Passport office they will initiate the verification. But if the current address is different from passport then re-verification is mandatory. Also if the applicant is married then spouse name must be endorsed on the passport to get the PCC.


I got a different response from the passport office. They said if the previous report is from the same state then it depends on the sole discretion of the passport officer to ask for a re-verification or just give the PCC. So it entirely depends and there is no hard and fast rule.


----------



## spd

vss said:


> Thank you. Time line is in my signature


congrats


----------



## destinyrules13

hi vss,

i had applied 175 online on 28-May. so hoping to get CO soon..fingures crossed..!!


----------



## datagirl

spd said:


> I got a different response from the passport office. They said if the previous report is from the same state then it depends on the sole discretion of the passport officer to ask for a re-verification or just give the PCC. So it entirely depends and there is no hard and fast rule.


If the address in the passport is the same as the current residential address that you mention on the PCC application (AND) if a police verification has been done for your passport issue, then you can get the PCC right on the same day. If your passport was issued via Normal mode(non-Tatkaal), then police verification would have definitely been done. If in tatkaal mode, in some cases, post police verification would have been done and the PCC comes on the same day. Otherwise, it may take time.


In addition to the above, if it is Chennai, you can fill the PCC application online, submit it online and walk in to the Tambaram or Saligramam passport seva kendra offices without an appointment. Take your passport original, self-attested photocopy of passport first and last 2 pages, Rs.500 cash, PCC application receipt and walk-in to get your PCC report.


----------



## pandit81

keerthi said:


> Hi Pandit,
> 
> Thank you for the information,
> My wife's name is not mentioned in my passport but my name is included in my wife's passport (which I am waiting for to receive) will that suffice to get my PCC or should I initiate a change of address and inclusion of my wife's name in my passport (which I am afraid will take a long time).
> My address mentioned on my passport is my own home which is rented to some body else . Can I say that my current address is same and et my PCC immediately ?
> Sorry for so many questions but don't understand what to do


Whoever has the current address same as passport and spouse name endorsed get the PCC same day. If your wife has these points mentioned, only she is going to get the PCC not you. In your case other than address, spouse name is also not mentioned in your passport so 2 obstacles are there.
It's your decision whether you get these 2 things done or apply for PCC with marital status as 'Single' and current address shown same as passport.


----------



## vernaf09

pandit81 said:


> Whoever has the current address same as passport and spouse name endorsed get the PCC same day. If your wife has these points mentioned, only she is going to get the PCC not you. In your case other than address, spouse name is also not mentioned in your passport so 2 obstacles are there.
> It's your decision whether you get these 2 things done or apply for PCC with marital status as 'Single' and current address shown same as passport.


Hello guys...

I am also in the same situation...
My passport was newly renewed and got my wifes name on it.
My wifes passport does not have spouse name as its old one.

Can I go ahead and apply for PCC with these details?

I contacted local PSK and they said its better to take new passport for wife as visa might get rejected....but i dont think this is true.
Does DIAC require such format ? or is its PSK officers descretion.

My Time line is in signature and I am eagerly wiating when I will get CO...

Thanks.


----------



## pandit81

vernaf09 said:


> Hello guys...
> 
> I am also in the same situation...
> My passport was newly renewed and got my wifes name on it.
> My wifes passport does not have spouse name as its old one.
> 
> Can I go ahead and apply for PCC with these details?
> 
> I contacted local PSK and they said its better to take new passport for wife as visa might get rejected....but i dont think this is true.
> Does DIAC require such format ? or is its PSK officers descretion.
> 
> My Time line is in signature and I am eagerly wiating when I will get CO...
> 
> Thanks.


I don't think DIAC require spouse name in PCC and anyways PCC never contains marital status of the applicant. The difference would be if spouse name is endorsed then PCC will contain "Applicant name W/O your name" if spouse name is not endorsed then PCC will contain "Applicant Name D/O Father Name".
And this also does not make any difference as far as DIAC is concerned.


----------



## hkona

*Anyone who had lodged 175 visa in Jun12 had a case officer assigned ?*

I am starting this thread to know from other applicants who have applied in June 2012, if they have got a CO assigned


----------



## xubeynalym

I recknon, this thread will remain silent for a while bcz there won't be many 175 - Jun 2012 applicants who have got CO assigned.


----------



## Aditi

Even I am waiting for CO. Details below:
ACS received: 21 Mar, 2012, 
IELTS: May 12, 2012, Score 7.5, 
175 filed: June 23, 2012, Status: Application received - processing commenced
CO: Waiting


----------



## hkona

Well Im sure may be by last week of August we should be seeing the CO's being assigned to the applications lodged in June.

I had seen a lot of applications lodged in May being assigned CO's and cases being finalised.

Lets Hope for the best


----------



## amraj1982

Hi friends, 
With ref to my signature, I have completed application process and waiting for CO allocation. (I am the primary applicant). My wife got a new job and hence here in Dubai, she has a new visa. The 175 application was filed on 26-July. Her passport pages are almost over and most probably, the new visa will be stamped on her last page in her passport by this week hopefully. 

Here is the problem. The passport is still valid till 2014, but since the pages are over, we will have to apply a new one. 
CO not yet allocated. So once we get a new passport, will there be a conflict or will there be some kind of problems. With what passport details do we need to apply for PCC and Meds? 
Totally confused situation. Expecting expert advice.
Raj


----------



## sasi561

*Once Submitted 175, can we go for Skill Select EOI?*

Hi There,

I have submitted application for 175 before 1st July. Will that 175 subclass application be considered if i apply for SkillSelect EOI and that gets picked up for processing? Or this will be considered as a separate application which attracts additional application fee payment?

Please advise if there is any harm in submitting the EOI.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## karansuper

sasi561 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I have submitted application for 175 before 1st July. Will that 175 subclass application be considered if i apply for SkillSelect EOI and that gets picked up for processing? Or this will be considered as a separate application which attracts additional application fee payment?
> 
> Please advise if there is any harm in submitting the EOI.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Your EOI will be considered as a separate application, if you get an invite you will have to pay the fee again  Its better to just wait it out unless u r in a hurry.


----------



## RIA KAUR

concrats all dear friends for co allocation ,#
thats great news. i applied in april but no CO assigned yet, worried now?


----------



## JimJams

Your 175 will probably get a CO allocated and processed quicker than EOI unless your skills are highly in demand or you have a very high number of points.

As karansuper says, you are better off waiting otherwise you will have to pay twice.


----------



## cdpothen

Include me in the waiting gang too 

ACS recieved - 13 April 2012
IELTS - 25 May 2012 , Score - 8.5
175 lodged on 2 June 2012
Status: Application received - processing commenced

Has anyone already uploaded their medicals and PCC ?


----------



## footinmouth

Finally CO assigned. on 8th August
In the run up to my Visa Application I had quite a lot of running around to get my documentation in place. But after my ICT-BA 175 Application on 28th May I was only left with checking the progress of my application (Often 5-7 Times within One Day) every time I read a post of a CO assigned to any of our Forum Members.
Must say I feel relieved now. 
The second part of the running has now started. Some More Documentation to be submitted.

My Case details:
Applied (175) - 28th May 2012
ACS - ICT BA
Points - 65 Points.
CO assigned on - 8th August 2012


----------



## Pencil

RIA KAUR said:


> concrats all dear friends for co allocation ,#
> thats great news. i applied in april but no CO assigned yet, worried now?


Hi RIA, most of the allocations are for SS category, i believe.
I applied in may 1 week & in boat...fingers crossed!


----------



## Pencil

destinyrules13 said:


> hi vss,
> 
> i had applied 175 online on 28-May. so hoping to get CO soon..fingures crossed..!!


Me in queue as well ... CO allocation Page stating 23rd Jan cases are being allocated officers!!!


----------



## May_175

aanchalk said:


> hello,
> I have applied for 175 on 13th May, 2012. Seeing the speedy processing of 175 applications with April applicants already having their visa, I am looking forward to a CO assignment anytime now.
> 
> I am starting this thread to know from other applicants who have applied in May if they have got a CO assigned.
> 
> 
> Looking forward to your posts!




My online visa application 175 was lodged on May 29 for System Analyst role...still CO not assigned...:noidea:


----------



## skv1983

Resume needs to be submitted to ACS


----------



## imstaying

gaurav_gk said:


> The writing and the speaking sections went really well for me, I am just worried about the listening and reading.
> 
> Nonetheless, I'll pray for us *sumi81*and hope we make it through with a miracle.


mine is exactly the opposite.. i've taken ielts 3 times already and everytime I always end up with an 8.5-9 on reading and listening but fails miserably on writing and speaking.

anyway, kind of a bit sad right now, the results just came out last friday and yet again i got a L-9, R-9, W-7.5, S-7.0 .. so now it's back to the drawing board and shell $330 again.  (i need 8 as I could only muster 60 points with a band 7)

some good news though, my ACS has now progress to "stage 4 - in progress". Hopefully I'll get a positive result which should somehow cheer me up and provide a little boost of encouragement to continue this never ending quest. 

anyway, good luck to everyone!


Type: Recent Graduate (BIT; maj: IT, maj: SE) no exp
Occcupation: Analyst Programmer
Applied Online: July 27, 2012
Stage 4 (with assessor): July 30, 2012
Stage 4 (in progress): August 9, 2012


----------



## GVG

I guess I'm lucky!
Lodged the 175 visa application June 5th and got a CO June 27th.
My agent has already uploaded all docs and DIAC's web site states that medicals have been finalized on August 6th.
I'm not sure how long it'll take now to hear back from them.
Ah the anxiety...


----------



## rkv146

sumi81 said:


> Same here.. ....In reading section, in first 2 sections I did good but in the last section it was all confusing..and I panicked that time, I thought I could not make it ..even I know I will have to give the exam again but still waiting for 17th August..
> 
> *gaurav_gk* ..Good Luck


Hi Sumi & Gaurav

Did u guys take the Test on Aug 4th.. Even I have taken then same Test.. Will the results be out on Aug 17th.
I am about to file for ACS.... SHould i wait for IELTS before filing ACS??
Thanks


----------



## sasi561

Thank you Karan & Jim. 

Is there any harm if we submit an EOI? I assume we will be given a choice to forego the skill select application if we don't want to go down that path by not paying the application fee again.


----------



## rkv146

joshi123 said:


> Yes you have to attest all the certificates ... You have to send the photocopies which are attested ..


Hi, I am about to file my ACS. From whom should we attest Notary?? If yes then Notary just puts their Seal on the document. They do write the following words
"CERTIFIED TRUE COPY". However in the ACS site it is written that it must state Certified True Copy....
Please advise.


----------



## Kostya

Hi!
There's no harm in case of lodging EOI. You'll get an opportunity to choose your way when you get an invitation.

And as they wrote before - it's separate application with separate fee, set of docs, etc.

According to DIAC, there's no need to withdraw your 175th application if you lodge 189/190 application.

Regards,
Kostya


----------



## RDKalra

*ACS reassesment required..*

I filed my *paper based* application for Australian PR under "*VE175 Skilled-Independent Visa*". ASCO Code -- "2231-79 Computing professional " in April 2010. Till now there has been no progress on my applicaiton and I am in category 5. 

I am contemplating moving my application to State sponsorship (South Australia) and have been advised to get a revalidation done for my ACS assesment.

New Anzsco code applicable for me is = *261399 Software and application programmers nec.*

My question is do we have anyone in this forum who has been granted Visa under 261399 code in the recent past and if SS is a better option than waiting under VE175 Skill independent.

Please advise.....

_____________________________________________________
ACS -"August'09" ASCO Code -"2231-79" Application Filed -"April'10" Type - "VE175 Skilled-Independent " CO - "Not assigned" :focus:


----------



## GDP

thewall said:


> u folks might be interested to follow progress *here*
> 
> whoever did it - a fantastic compilation, I must say


Do you know by now who is updating this SS? I would like to add my name and details there. Any help?


----------



## destinyrules13

Guys, any co allocations today?


----------



## gaurav_gk

Hi rkv146,

Yes we took our IELTS on 4th and the results are set to be out on 17th of this month.
Notary will put a notary seal and a "CERTIFIED TRUE COPY" stamp on your documents....


----------



## rkv146

gaurav_gk said:


> Hi rkv146,
> 
> Yes we took our IELTS on 4th and the results are set to be out on 17th of this month.
> Notary will put a notary seal and a "CERTIFIED TRUE COPY" stamp on your documents....


Thank you very much.. Even I am waiting for IELTS, My writing was not that good, I am hoping I get atleast 7 in that.

So u mean a notary will put his seal and also a Stamp " CERTIFIED TRUE COPY"?

1 last question.
I know I have to get the degree, marksheets , referral letters attested.
The Passport should we attest both Front and Back or only the Front is enough??
Thank you


----------



## gaurav_gk

imstaying said:


> mine is exactly the opposite.. i've taken ielts 3 times already and everytime I always end up with an 8.5-9 on reading and listening but fails miserably on writing and speaking.
> 
> anyway, kind of a bit sad right now, the results just came out last friday and yet again i got a L-9, R-9, W-7.5, S-7.0 .. so now it's back to the drawing board and shell $330 again.  (i need 8 as I could only muster 60 points with a band 7)
> 
> some good news though, my ACS has now progress to "stage 4 - in progress". Hopefully I'll get a positive result which should somehow cheer me up and provide a little boost of encouragement to continue this never ending quest.
> 
> anyway, good luck to everyone!
> 
> 
> Type: Recent Graduate (BIT; maj: IT, maj: SE) no exp
> Occcupation: Analyst Programmer
> Applied Online: July 27, 2012
> Stage 4 (with assessor): July 30, 2012
> Stage 4 (in progress): August 9, 2012


Wow that was quick.
I submitted my online ACS on July 25, 2012 and on 26th July it moved to stage 4 - with assessor, and as of today its still there 
So i do not really know how long its gonna take for me...


----------



## gaurav_gk

rkv146 said:


> Thank you very much.. Even I am waiting for IELTS, My writing was not that good, I am hoping I get atleast 7 in that.
> 
> So u mean a notary will put his seal and also a Stamp " CERTIFIED TRUE COPY"?
> 
> 1 last question.
> I know I have to get the degree, marksheets , referral letters attested.
> The Passport should we attest both Front and Back or only the Front is enough??
> Thank you



All the best for your IELTS results...

All information pages (front & back) and any other pages on your passport that you have a visa stamped on (any country) should be attested.


----------



## xubeynalym

Congrats GVG
U shared a news really...
I can make a guess on CO Allocation to my case too...
September will b the "busy" month for most of the 175-Jun2012 applicants


----------



## Shree Ganesh

xubeynalym said:


> Congrats GVG
> U shared a news really...
> I can make a guess on CO Allocation to my case too...
> September will b the "busy" month for most of the 175-Jun2012 applicants



yes I think the same..September is for June 175 Applicant


----------



## xubeynalym

amraj1982,

It would be advisable to apply for a new passport book asap. Once you get it, you may submit a Form 929 (Change of Passport and/or address details) to your [email protected] and even to your case officer (if allocated).


----------



## pandaaram

Everyone,

Tried calling Adelaide office today. I had lodged my petition on 09-June. I was told that CO is still not assigned and didn't say when it would happen.

Had to call to inquire about "Penal reference letter" as the country that i am in currently won't give PCC without reference letter from DIAC.

Fingers crossed !!



Shree Ganesh said:


> yes I think the same..September is for June 175 Applicant


----------



## pandaaram

That was possible due to your country i suppose  good luck anyway !!



GVG said:


> I guess I'm lucky!
> Lodged the 175 visa application June 5th and got a CO June 27th.
> My agent has already uploaded all docs and DIAC's web site states that medicals have been finalized on August 6th.
> I'm not sure how long it'll take now to hear back from them.
> Ah the anxiety...


----------



## aanchalk

destinyrules13 said:


> Guys, any co allocations today?


I just got a CO assigned from team 2. 

He has asked for more documentation like payslips, meds, PCC, form 80 etc though I have already uploaded everything asked for. Wonder has he not gone through the documents yet and this is just a generic template of mail that they send to everybody.

Has anybody else received a similar mail?


----------



## amraj1982

xubeynalym said:


> amraj1982,
> 
> It would be advisable to apply for a new passport book asap. Once you get it, you may submit a Form 929 (Change of Passport and/or address details) to your [email protected] and even to your case officer (if allocated).


hi xube,
thanks for the reply. So there is nkthing to worry once i submit the form and mail them with copies of new passport? CO not yet allocated in my case. 
Thanks
Raj


----------



## rkv146

gaurav_gk said:


> Hi rkv146,
> 
> Yes we took our IELTS on 4th and the results are set to be out on 17th of this month.
> Notary will put a notary seal and a "CERTIFIED TRUE COPY" stamp on your documents....


Hi Gaurav.
I had applied for ACS yesterday Night and now when I logged in to see the status it is in Stage 4.. So you have any idea how many days/months it takes to get it the ACS Result..


----------



## gaurav_gk

rkv146 said:


> Hi Gaurav.
> I had applied for ACS yesterday Night and now when I logged in to see the status it is in Stage 4.. So you have any idea how many days/months it takes to get it the ACS Result..


Yeah it went the same way for me.
I filed my online assessment on 25th July and on 26th July (the very next day) the application was on stage 4 - with assessor and the status hasn't changed since the last 17 days...

IMO it should not take more than 6 weeks for you to get your ACS assessment results.

But I have seen it done in less that 3 weeks also, so it really depends.


----------



## sleepyeyes

*ACS Documents.*

Dear Amol,
I am going to apply for ACS in next weeks. I am an engineering degree(BE) holder in Electronics and Communications from India. I am applying on Computer Network and system engineer. I have more than 10 years of experience.

I have prepared these documents.
1. Certified copies of Degree certificate and Transcripts
2.Certified copies of Experineced certificates.
Experience certificates are only one page, Is it enough?

I have some certificates(which cannot be verified online), do I have to certify all of them or color scans will be ok?

And can I claim 15 points for Educational qualifications with this?
Thanks a lot. Jason


----------



## deepuz

gaurav_gk said:


> Yeah it went the same way for me.
> I filed my online assessment on 25th July and on 26th July (the very next day) the application was on stage 4 - with assessor and the status hasn't changed since the last 17 days...
> 
> IMO it should not take more than 6 weeks for you to get your ACS assessment results.
> 
> But I have seen it done in less that 3 weeks also, so it really depends.


it takes an average of about 4 weeks in stage 4....


----------



## rkv146

deepuz said:


> it takes an average of about 4 weeks in stage 4....


Ok.. Thanks.. so only after ACS and IELTS we can file EOI right..


----------



## gaurav_gk

That is correct !!


----------



## oz2356

Hi,

I have a skill assessment from ACS last year but i applied for re-assessment last week in order to include additional work experience to claim 8 years work experience points since i switched my job during this interval. Now i realized that I can make 60 points with assessment in hand if get SS. This time i applied for different ANZCO. The issue is, can there be two valid assessments from ACS at same time for same or different ANZCO?

Pls share your experience and findings because this will help me proceed further.

BR,


----------



## amraj1982

vss said:


> Today i got my grant without even CO allocation yipeeeee.......


Hei Vss, congrats buddy   :clap2:


----------



## datagirl

vss said:


> Today i got my grant without even CO allocation yipeeeee.......


Cool...Congrats


----------



## RDKalra

*ACS reassesment*

I am looking at moving my application to SA state sponsorship and have to get a ACS reassesment done, please advise if reassesment also take 6-8 weeks or do we have members who have had this earlier than above time frame?


----------



## mskksm14

*ACS Appl. status*

Dear All,

My ACS application status shows "Case Closed" and its pointing to stage-5.



> _"Your Skills Application has been completed & your results will be sent via email in the following 1-2 working days."_


But for the last four working days I didn't receive any mail from ACS, I had cross checked the mail id.  

Please suggest.. I m bit worried... :scared:


----------



## mskksm14

*ACS Appl. status*

Dear All,

My ACS application status shows "Case Closed" and its pointing to stage-5.



> "Your Skills Application has been completed & your results will be sent via email in the following 1-2 working days."


But for the last four working days I didn't receive any mail from ACS, I had cross checked the mail id. 

Please suggest.. I m bit worried...


----------



## gaurav_gk

mskksm14 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> My ACS application status shows "Case Closed" and its pointing to stage-5.
> 
> But for the last four working days I didn't receive any mail from ACS, I had cross checked the mail id.
> 
> Please suggest.. I m bit worried...


Did you check spam ? maybe it landed in your mailboxes spam folder


----------



## spin123

mskksm14 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> My ACS application status shows "Case Closed" and its pointing to stage-5.
> 
> 
> 
> But for the last four working days I didn't receive any mail from ACS, I had cross checked the mail id.
> 
> Please suggest.. I m bit worried...


Yes check your spam folder.


----------



## spin123

mskksm14 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> My ACS application status shows "Case Closed" and its pointing to stage-5.
> 
> 
> 
> But for the last four working days I didn't receive any mail from ACS, I had cross checked the mail id.
> 
> Please suggest.. I m bit worried... :scared:


check your spam folder.


----------



## varunynr

*Ict ba acs*



deepuz said:


> it takes an average of about 4 weeks in stage 4....


Hi Deepuz/FOlks,

I am applying for ACS ICT BA , need to know if you guys applied urself or took professional migration agent help , just wanted to know if its worth taking prof help. I am through most of documentation but have a few doubts. Would appreciate if someone already applied can help me with this ? Hopefully shouldnt take more than couple of mails to get through.

Regds 

Varun


----------



## Tango1

Hi What is the difference between ACS and Vetassess skill assessment ?

is ACS only for ICT or for other occupations like market research etc and all as well ?


----------



## indtiger

Congrats!!!!


----------



## karan_2891

decent1 said:


> Thank you so much for your reply,
> I will apply for DIAC in next month, my question is that will DIAC calculate my experience by them selves or they will accept the ACS letter?
> 
> Regards,


Hi decent1,

Could you please let us know how much if your experience was considered by DIAC?

Thx


----------



## nishaon

Tango1 said:


> Hi What is the difference between ACS and Vetassess skill assessment ?
> 
> is ACS only for ICT or for other occupations like market research etc and all as well ?


Yes, ACS is only for ICT professionals.


----------



## mskksm14

*ACS Appl. status*

Dear All,

thanx for your reply.... finally i got ACS +Ve  

:focus:

Now please let me know the advantages of taking ACS membership and
wats the next step to proceed with either EOI or SS... 

please guide..


----------



## limonic316

mskksm14 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> thanx for your reply.... finally i got ACS +Ve
> 
> :focus:
> 
> Now please let me know the advantages of taking ACS membership and
> wats the next step to proceed with either EOI or SS...
> 
> please guide..


Next step would be to:
1. assess how many points you get in SkillSelect and which Visa options you qualify for
2. file you EOI
3. file for State Sponsorship(SS) for whichever states you qualify

2&3 can be done simultaneously. It would be better to have the EOI number while filing the SS though, so that you can enter it in the application.


----------



## amraj1982

limonic316 said:


> Next step would be to:
> 1. assess how many points you get in SkillSelect and which Visa options you qualify for
> 2. file you EOI
> 3. file for State Sponsorship(SS) for whichever states you qualify
> 
> 2&3 can be done simultaneously. It would be better to have the EOI number while filing the SS though, so that you can enter it in the application.


u need toge IELTS before u apply if i am right.


----------



## amraj1982

limonic316 said:


> Next step would be to:
> 1. assess how many points you get in SkillSelect and which Visa options you qualify for
> 2. file you EOI
> 3. file for State Sponsorship(SS) for whichever states you qualify
> 
> 2&3 can be done simultaneously. It would be better to have the EOI number while filing the SS though, so that you can enter it in the application.


u need to get IELTS before u apply if i am right.


----------



## mskksm14

amraj1982 said:


> u need toge IELTS before u apply if i am right.


Thanx limonic316 & amraj1982 for reply.

I had cleared IELTS with 7.0. Could you please clarify the below:

1. how to find for State Sponsorship(SS) for whichever states I qualify
2. Can I submit SS for different states
3. what are benefits of getting a SS
4. what are the benefits of taking ACS membership 

Pls advise..


----------



## v190

mskksm14 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> thanx for your reply.... finally i got ACS +Ve
> 
> :focus:
> 
> Now please let me know the advantages of taking ACS membership and
> wats the next step to proceed with either EOI or SS...
> 
> please guide..


Many Congrats 

Can you please share your ACS timeline?

Applied Date:
With Assessor Date:
Result Date:

Thanks,
VJ


----------



## amraj1982

mskksm14 said:


> Thanx limonic316 & amraj1982 for reply.
> 
> I had cleared IELTS with 7.0. Could you please clarify the below:
> 
> 1. how to find for State Sponsorship(SS) for whichever states I qualify
> 2. Can I submit SS for different states
> 3. what are benefits of getting a SS
> 4. what are the benefits of taking ACS membership
> 
> Pls advise..


1. You need to find out the MODL / SOL in each and every states depending on your CODE
http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/Occupationsindemand.aspx

http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__da.../STNI-Update-List-of-Occupations-22.09.11.pdf

Skills in demand by region

Skilled Occupations List

Once you find the SOL then you need to apply for State Sponsorship with those documents as per their requirement. 

2. You are not supposed to submit to more than one as there is a clause which states that you are entitled to stay and work in that state for 2 yrs after your arrival and also you need to mention why you like that state and give a detailed write up / essay kinda thing. But I have seen many people applying to more than one state but mentioning that you are only applying to one. And to DIAC you need to submit only one, if I am right..!!

3. You become 176 and Comparitively the time frame was very less compared to 175 application as it increases points and also since there is a commitment to stay, chances of getting the CO and grant is more. 

4. I dont have much idea of ACS membership. But just found this...
Benefits | Australian Computer Society
Member Advantage - ACS

Hope this helps. Cheers
Raj


----------



## rajanraji

Hey
I need some guidance with Acs...
1. Does having a technical certification on resume help in Acs?
2. Do we need org chart for reference doc? I am not getting a hr letter for one organization.


----------



## mskksm14

vijay176 said:


> Many Congrats
> 
> Can you please share your ACS timeline?
> 
> Applied Date:
> With Assessor Date:
> Result Date:
> 
> Thanks,
> VJ


Applied Date: 31-Jul-2012
Assessor Date: 05-Aug-2012
Result Date: 28-Aug-2012


----------



## mskksm14

rajanraji said:


> Hey
> I need some guidance with Acs...
> 1. Does having a technical certification on resume help in Acs?
> 2. Do we need org chart for reference doc? I am not getting a hr letter for one organization.


Hi Rajan

1. Whatever document you could submit to prove your experience / skill will be an advantage to clear ACS.

2. Org. chart is not required, but most of the companies provide a generic HR letter if possible get it otherwise the same can be substantiated by submitting Affidavits (reference letter) from your senior colleagues.


----------



## v190

mskksm14 said:


> Applied Date: 31-Jul-2012
> Assessor Date: 05-Aug-2012
> Result Date: 28-Aug-2012


That's exactly 4 weeks; Great! Looks like the average processing time is 4 weeks now. 

Congrats again!


----------



## mskksm14

amraj1982 said:


> 1. You need to find out the MODL / SOL in each and every states depending on your CODE
> http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/Occupationsindemand.aspx
> 
> http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__da.../STNI-Update-List-of-Occupations-22.09.11.pdf
> 
> Skills in demand by region
> 
> Skilled Occupations List
> 
> Once you find the SOL then you need to apply for State Sponsorship with those documents as per their requirement.
> 
> 2. You are not supposed to submit to more than one as there is a clause which states that you are entitled to stay and work in that state for 2 yrs after your arrival and also you need to mention why you like that state and give a detailed write up / essay kinda thing. But I have seen many people applying to more than one state but mentioning that you are only applying to one. And to DIAC you need to submit only one, if I am right..!!
> 
> 3. You become 176 and Comparitively the time frame was very less compared to 175 application as it increases points and also since there is a commitment to stay, chances of getting the CO and grant is more.
> 
> 4. I dont have much idea of ACS membership. But just found this...
> Benefits | Australian Computer Society
> Member Advantage - ACS
> 
> Hope this helps. Cheers
> Raj


Thanks Raj for the clarification.  
let me go thru' and proceed ..


----------



## AtsB

northwest said:


> How do I know who is teh Case officer?


Hi Friends,

Has this been changed recently. I am not able to view my CO name.

Any thoughts?


----------



## praetorian84

*ACS points dependent on skillselect??*

Hi,
I am a newbie to the whole process and finding it difficult. I have 4.8 years of experience. I am planning to apply for ACS now. My question is what is the criteria for claiming points for 5 years work ex in SkillSelect? Is it based on ACS?

Because if the criteria is based on ACS, i would rather wait for 2 more months (so that I will complete 5 years) and then apply for ACS. 

Please advise..


----------



## achinj

A friend of mine wants to know if there is any major difference in RPL for BA against one for prog analyst!

If someone can share some tips plz


----------



## foxybagga

achinj said:


> A friend of mine wants to know if there is any major difference in RPL for BA against one for prog analyst!
> 
> If someone can share some tips plz


Could be. I believe the RPL is not about the difference but more about what one has learned and how he/she applied the learning.

Ofcourse the learning has to be related to the role applied for.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Vijaynag

Hi, I have applied for ACS on 25th Sep and right now it is in the 4th stage. Actually it was moved to the fourth stage just the day after I submitted. Any idea how much time it might take?


----------



## Vijaynag

AtsB said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Has this been changed recently. I am not able to view my CO name.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Even I am not able to see the name of the CO. It just says my application is with the Assessor.


----------



## venuhunev

Hi,

I am currently in Sydney from Dec 2011 on 457 visa and looking to apply for Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa. 

I am gathering information to apply for visa and found that my first step should be Skill assessment and next would be taking IELTS (band 7). 

I have few queries regarding Skill assessment.

I have resignation letter or Service certificate in companies letterhead with start date, end date, designation and sign of HR. But it doesnt have description of duties performed and did not mention whether it is full time or part time. Will it have any impact to my Skill assessment application ? 
My total experience till date is 6 years and my overseas experience will be 1 year by this December. Will I get 5 points for 1 year Overseas experience even if I apply to Skill assessment before December 2012 ?
Considering 6 to 8 months for granting a visa, If I apply EOI in January 2013 and If I was invited to apply for Visa in March 2013, what impact will my application have ? I am concerned about Occupation ceiling or quota and the dates (June 2013), since the application is made on March 2013 and the processing goes beyond June 2013.
Will applying in March 2013 have more chances for rejection for any reason like occupation ceiling? 
My Spouse has 1.5 years of IT experience. to get 5 points for Spouse qualification, should I submit a separate Skill assessment application for my spouse as well ?

Thanks for reading my post and your help.
Venu.


----------



## venuhunev

Hi,

I am currently in Sydney from Dec 2011 on 457 visa and looking to apply for Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa. 

I am gathering information to apply for visa and found that my first step should be Skill assessment and next would be taking IELTS (band 7). 

I have few queries regarding Skill assessment.
I have resignation letter or Service certificate in companies letterhead with start date, end date, designation and sign of HR. But it doesnt have description of duties performed and did not mention whether it is full time or part time. Will it have any impact to my Skill assessment application ? 
My total experience till date is 6 years and my overseas experience will be 1 year by this December. Will I get 5 points for 1 year Overseas experience even if I apply to Skill assessment before December 2012 ?
Considering 6 to 8 months for granting a visa, If I apply EOI in January 2013 and If I was invited to apply for Visa in March 2013, what impact will my application have ? I am concerned about Occupation ceiling or quota and the dates (June 2013), since the application is made on March 2013 and the processing goes beyond June 2013.
Will applying in March 2013 have more chances for rejection for any reason like occupation ceiling? 
My Spouse has 1.5 years of IT experience. to get 5 points for Spouse qualification, should I submit a separate Skill assessment application for my spouse as well ?

Thanks for reading my post and your help.
Venu.


----------



## Umarsha

Hi,

Received my ACS assessment results today with +ve assessment for all the years of my work. 

Next stop IELTS on 27th Oct. Hurray!!


----------



## Umarsha

*ACS Results*

Hi,

Received my ACS assessment results today with +ve assessment for all the years of my work. 

Next stop IELTS on 27th Oct. Hurray!!


----------



## indtiger

Hi Everyone,
I hope this is the right thread to post my query.
Today i got my ACS result which is positive. But the thing is my experience has been counted less. Actually i have total experience of 4yrs 2months, but ACS gave me 3yrs 8months
1. I have worked in Company 'A' which was in UK for 6months.
2. Later Company 'A' has been acquired by Company 'B'. (Till date 3yrs 8months experience)
3. After 6months, my Company 'A' has been renamed to Company 'B'. Also i have moved to India on a transfer to Company 'B'.
While applying for ACS, i have provided Refferal letter signed by my superrior for Company B tenure ,
In my self declaration, i have declared that i worked in both Company 'A' and Company 'B'.
Also i have attached publicly avaliable press release document, when Company 'B' acquired Company 'A'

The thing is, i dont have experience letter for Company 'A', the reason is it was just a location, Manager and company name change for me, but my work was same .
ACS did n't considered my 6months experience. Now i have 6mnths experience short, though i have worked. I have my pay slips, offerletter, tax returns for the company 'A'.
Can i ask ACS to reaccess my Company 'A' experience?
Also i have talked to my previous lead in UK company, who is no longer associated with that organisation is ready to refer me.
If he refers me, do i need to use Indian non judicial stamp paper or stamp paper which is of UK related?
Eagerly waiting for your suggestions.
Thanks.


----------



## want_to_fly

*Old company Closed in india*

Hi all,

I have a little query, I hope he experts can help me out here.
My old company has shut down it's INDIA office and also , is now only in US and with a new name.

I am not at all clear as to now, how and from where do I get the reference letter and the experience letter for the ACS. 
Also, the US office with new name of the company will not be able to provide me with the letters.

Please , can any body suggest me what do i need to do about the reference and the experience letters.

P.S- I still am in contact with my previous manger who now is a director of some other company in INDIA.

I will be highly thankful for the help!!


----------



## indtiger

want_to_fly said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a little query, I hope he experts can help me out here.
> My old company has shut down it's INDIA office and also , is now only in US and with a new name.
> 
> I am not at all clear as to now, how and from where do I get the reference letter and the experience letter for the ACS.
> Also, the US office with new name of the company will not be able to provide me with the letters.
> 
> Please , can any body suggest me what do i need to do about the reference and the experience letters.
> 
> P.S- I still am in contact with my previous manger who now is a director of some other company in INDIA.
> 
> I will be highly thankful for the help!!


Do u have the press release doc on web which says ur old company is shutted down and is some way related to new company. If so, it would be bit plus point.
Regarding the experience letter, both of us are travelling in same boat. Let us see any one in this forum can answer our query


----------



## want_to_fly

indtiger said:


> Do u have the press release doc on web which says ur old company is shutted down and is some way related to new company. If so, it would be bit plus point.
> Regarding the experience letter, both of us are travelling in same boat. Let us see any one in this forum can answer our query


Nops , but i am sure people here will help!!
My friend , has done his full visa process. By only posting his queries on this forum and reading replies.


----------



## trushilshah

Vijaynag said:


> Hi, I have applied for ACS on 25th Sep and right now it is in the 4th stage. Actually it was moved to the fourth stage just the day after I submitted. Any idea how much time it might take?


Hi, I have also applied for ACS on 25ht Sep and my case is same as yours. I have 10 yrs. of experience. Still waiting for the reply from ACS. Kindly update if you get some news.

Thanks.


----------



## Tejas_LCA

trushilshah said:


> Hi, I have also applied for ACS on 25ht Sep and my case is same as yours. I have 10 yrs. of experience. Still waiting for the reply from ACS. Kindly update if you get some news.
> 
> Thanks.


I think you should receive it anytime. Once status changes to In Progress, the results are sent in a day or two. I applied on 17th and received positive assessment on 16th.


----------



## trushilshah

Tejas_LCA said:


> I think you should receive it anytime. Once status changes to In Progress, the results are sent in a day or two. I applied on 17th and received positive assessment on 16th.


The status is "With Assessor". As you haven't mentioned month , I assume that you applied on 17th August and received your assessment on 16th Sep. So, almost a month time..Good ..Best Of Luck..


----------



## Tejas_LCA

trushilshah said:


> The status is "With Assessor". As you haven't mentioned month , I assume that you applied on 17th August and received your assessment on 16th Sep. So, almost a month time..Good ..Best Of Luck..


Sorry about the months. I applied on 17th September and received it on 16th October.


----------



## SumitSingh

*More than a month now*

Hi,

I had submitted my ACS application on 15th Sep and from next day onwards, it is on stage 4 (with assessor). Has it taken more than 5 weeks for anyone else as well?

Thanks,
Sumit


----------



## chptp

prgopala said:


> I have a GNIIT certificate but i did went through the RPL route and wrote up the project report form since the other degree that i have is B Com. So i was not quite sure whether they recognize the GNIIT course because i know the B Com degree would not be considered by ACS as ICT. But in the end it turned up all good. My assessment letter recognizes the NIIT degree as equivalent to a AQF Bachelor degree.+ i have the B Com degree as well.


Hi prgopala,

was your GNIIT recognized as AQF equvalent degree or diploma? According to skill assessment guidelines for applicants 4 or 6 semester diploma is considered equivalent to to an AQF Diploma with an ICT major. An I think this puts you in Group B.

Also I ahave one question regarding documentation. What documents did you upload to show your NIIT certification. I only have 4 semister transcripts. is that enough or do I have to collect the certificate from NIIT.


----------



## Vijaynag

SumitSingh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had submitted my ACS application on 15th Sep and from next day onwards, it is on stage 4 (with assessor). Has it taken more than 5 weeks for anyone else as well?
> 
> Thanks,
> Sumit


Hi..we had applied on 25 th sep and today I see the status changed to in progress....so I believe I should get the results in another day or two..


----------



## Vijaynag

trushilshah said:


> Hi, I have also applied for ACS on 25ht Sep and my case is same as yours. I have 10 yrs. of experience. Still waiting for the reply from ACS. Kindly update if you get some news.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi trushilshah, my status has been changed to in progress today...so may be in another one or two days I should get the results.


----------



## ecg78

SumitSingh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had submitted my ACS application on 15th Sep and from next day onwards, it is on stage 4 (with assessor). Has it taken more than 5 weeks for anyone else as well?
> 
> Thanks,
> Sumit


Mine took three weeks and was ready on 14th of Sep.


----------



## trushilshah

Vijaynag said:


> Hi trushilshah, my status has been changed to in progress today...so may be in another one or two days I should get the results.


Hey Vijaynag..Mine is also changed to In Progress  .. Best Of Luck..


----------



## Vijaynag

All the best to you too


----------



## mja123

i got it within 4 weeks


----------



## UStoOZ

14 September 2012 application submitted
17 September 2012 Stage 1: Application has been Received by ACS.
18 September 2012 Stage 2: Your Application has been Allocated and is Currently in Progress.
19 September 2012 Stage 3: A Request for extra documents/information 
19 September 2012 Documents resent to ACS
21 September 2012 documents received
25 September 2012 Stage 4: Your Application is being Assessed by an Authorised Assessor.
22 October 2012 Stage 5: Skills Application completed & results sent 
(POSITIVE RESULTS! YAY)


----------



## trushilshah

Hey Vijaynag, I have received my assessment letter today (total 4 weeks time). Unfortunately they didn't count my experience of one of the companies (1yr. 8 months) and the reason is "Not Assessable due to insufficient details". Not sure why. They have assessed my Bachelors degree as "AQF Bachelor degree with a major in computing" so I hope I will get 15 points for that.


----------



## Vijaynag

trushilshah said:


> Hey Vijaynag, I have received my assessment letter today (total 4 weeks time). Unfortunately they didn't count my experience of one of the companies (1yr. 8 months) and the reason is "Not Assessable due to insufficient details". Not sure why. They have assessed my Bachelors degree as "AQF Bachelor degree with a major in computing" so I hope I will get 15 points for that.


Hi, congratulations. Even I got the assessment letter yesterday. They have considered all my experiences.
I am not sure on the points. Can u elaborate on that?


----------



## sameera207

trushilshah said:


> Hey Vijaynag, I have received my assessment letter today (total 4 weeks time). Unfortunately they didn't count my experience of one of the companies (1yr. 8 months) and the reason is "Not Assessable due to insufficient details". Not sure why. They have assessed my Bachelors degree as "AQF Bachelor degree with a major in computing" so I hope I will get 15 points for that.


Hi,

I lodged for ACS assessment yesterday (23rd Oct) with 5 years 11 months exp as a software engineer. I am curious as to why they havent counted 1 year 8 months for you. Just clarifying as i am worried as tro if they cut experience from my 5 years and 11 months i might not have enough to get 10 points for 5 year

1. Didnt they ask for further details in during the process prior to stating "Not Assessable due to insufficient details". ? 

2. Did you produce detailed service letters stating roles/responsibilities, etc. for the deducted job experience?

3. Does the designation under which the deducted 1 year and 8 months that you worked, the same as your ANZO job code?

Thanks

Sameera207


----------



## trushilshah

Vijaynag said:


> Hi, congratulations. Even I got the assessment letter yesterday. They have considered all my experiences.
> I am not sure on the points. Can u elaborate on that?


Thanks and congrats to you also. 

At least three but less than five years (of past 10 years) - 5 points
At least five but less than eight years (of past 10 years) - 10 points
At least eight and up to 10 years (of past 10 years) - 15 points

Just submitted EOI today. That is also very easy process. At the end the system counts your points depending on the information provided.


----------



## trushilshah

sameera207 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodged for ACS assessment yesterday (23rd Oct) with 5 years 11 months exp as a software engineer. I am curious as to why they havent counted 1 year 8 months for you. Just clarifying as i am worried as tro if they cut experience from my 5 years and 11 months i might not have enough to get 10 points for 5 year
> 
> 1. Didnt they ask for further details in during the process prior to stating "Not Assessable due to insufficient details". ?
> 
> 2. Did you produce detailed service letters stating roles/responsibilities, etc. for the deducted job experience?
> 
> 3. Does the designation under which the deducted 1 year and 8 months that you worked, the same as your ANZO job code?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sameera207


Hi Sameera,

Best Of Luck to you. Regarding your questions,

1) They didn't ask me for any further details.

2) The reference letter was on company letter head but HR hadn't mentioned my responsibilities. Though the HR had mentioned the software technologies / tools in which I had worked. I think that's the reason behind deducting that experience

3) Designation was not the same as ANZO code but you know different companies have different designations. My work was related to ANZO job code.

Thanks,
Viral


----------



## bonkler

Got mine in 3 weeks as well. 

A handy tip for those preparing to submit their documents to the ACS: Although the ACS doesn´t require the reference letters to specify the salary you had while working, the DIAC seems to require that information to be written on the letters (as per the info on their webpage). To play it safe, I´d recommend all of you to ask your reference letter to include the salary, so you don´t have to ask for a second one while applying for the visa.


----------



## anshul1603

Mine asked for more docs after 4 weeks



bonkler said:


> Got mine in 3 weeks as well.
> 
> A handy tip for those preparing to submit their documents to the ACS: Although the ACS doesn´t require the reference letters to specify the salary you had while working, the DIAC seems to require that information to be written on the letters (as per the info on their webpage). To play it safe, I´d recommend all of you to ask your reference letter to include the salary, so you don´t have to ask for a second one while applying for the visa.


----------



## sameera207

bonkler said:


> Got mine in 3 weeks as well.
> 
> A handy tip for those preparing to submit their documents to the ACS: Although the ACS doesn´t require the reference letters to specify the salary you had while working, the DIAC seems to require that information to be written on the letters (as per the info on their webpage). To play it safe, I´d recommend all of you to ask your reference letter to include the salary, so you don´t have to ask for a second one while applying for the visa.


Hi,

Thanks for the tip. I havent taken letters with salary details however I have salary slips from the companies with their certification (about 3 per year). WOuldnt that suffice?

Thanks


----------



## sameera207

trushilshah said:


> Hi Sameera,
> 
> Best Of Luck to you. Regarding your questions,
> 
> 1) They didn't ask me for any further details.
> 
> 2) The reference letter was on company letter head but HR hadn't mentioned my responsibilities. Though the HR had mentioned the software technologies / tools in which I had worked. I think that's the reason behind deducting that experience
> 
> 3) Designation was not the same as ANZO code but you know different companies have different designations. My work was related to ANZO job code.
> 
> Thanks,
> Viral



Hi Viral,

Thanks a lot for the info. I have one letter which doesnt seperately list down my responsibilities. However it had my responsibilities mentioned under each project at a high level. Hope this would save me.

Thanks

Sameera207


----------



## trushilshah

sameera207 said:


> Hi Viral,
> 
> Thanks a lot for the info. I have one letter which doesnt seperately list down my responsibilities. However it had my responsibilities mentioned under each project at a high level. Hope this would save me.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sameera207


I hope that will work..


----------



## sun29

Hi all, 
I am new bee to this forum. I submitted my documents to ACS, with ANZSCO code : 261313 on 26th October. It came on Stage 4 (With Assessor) on 29th October and it is same till now. 
After going to this thread, i foresee my results will be delivered around 26 November. Will keep you all posted.


----------



## sameera207

sun29 said:


> Hi all,
> I am new bee to this forum. I submitted my documents to ACS, with ANZSCO code : 261313 on 26th October. It came on Stage 4 (With Assessor) on 29th October and it is same till now.
> After going to this thread, i foresee my results will be delivered around 26 November. Will keep you all posted.


Hey Sun29,

I lodged mine on 23rd oct with the same ANZSCO code. Even mine is in stage 4. Keep in touch will share my progress as it goes. BTW how many years of exp do you sent for assessment.

All the best for the assessment.

Regards

Sameera207


----------



## sun29

sameera207 said:


> Hey Sun29,
> 
> I lodged mine on 23rd oct with the same ANZSCO code. Even mine is in stage 4. Keep in touch will share my progress as it goes. BTW how many years of exp do you sent for assessment.
> 
> All the best for the assessment.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Sameera207


I have submitted documents of 5.6 years. How many years of experience you have submitted ?


----------



## EddyFR

Hi guys,

I lodged mine on 5th October for Software Engineer, still in stage 4...

All the best for everydoby !


----------



## sun29

EddyFR said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I lodged mine on 5th October for Software Engineer, still in stage 4...
> 
> All the best for everydoby !



How many years of experience you have ? Is your application says "with Assessor" on stage 4 ?


----------



## athar.dcsian

*ACS Re Validation Time*

Hi,

Does anyone know how much time ACS takes to issue Re Validation letter (old ACS letter with extended expiry date of 2 years)?

Regards,
Athar


----------



## EddyFR

sun29 said:


> How many years of experience you have ? Is your application says "with Assessor" on stage 4 ?


Yes, the status is "With Assessor", I have a little bit more than 5 years of experience.


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

*Hi*

I submitted mine on 4 Oct. Not sure of the status since I lodged with the help of an agent and he told me it takes atleast 2 months. 

Good luck to all

Regards,
P


----------



## EddyFR

On this page :

During your Application | Australian Computer Society

The say that the completion time is approximately 6 - 8 weeks.

It has recently changed, because 2 weeks ago, on this same page, they were talking about 12 weeks !


----------



## sameera207

sun29 said:


> I have submitted documents of 5.6 years. How many years of experience you have submitted ?


Almost 6 years. 5 years 11 months. 

How much details did you include in your letters. I had 3 reference letters. 2 with great detail of roles/responsibilities defined seperately and 1 with details on projects and highlevel indication of responsibilities. A little worried about that letter. If they request further details on that employment i could give but worried whether they would simply assess negatively without asking details


----------



## sun29

sameera207 said:


> Almost 6 years. 5 years 11 months.
> 
> How much details did you include in your letters. I had 3 reference letters. 2 with great detail of roles/responsibilities defined seperately and 1 with details on projects and highlevel indication of responsibilities. A little worried about that letter. If they request further details on that employment i could give but worried whether they would simply assess negatively without asking details



Same for me. I am also too worried about the details and responsibilities document as they might can assess it negatively. Let see how it goes. I feel they can come back if they need more clarification.


----------



## sun29

EddyFR said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I lodged mine on 5th October for Software Engineer, still in stage 4...
> 
> All the best for everydoby !


Hi EddyFR,
After reading many post from other members on there ACS assessment duration, it looks like your assessment might be in your inbox before next weekend.

Best of Luck !


----------



## EddyFR

sun29 said:


> Hi EddyFR,
> After reading many post from other members on there ACS assessment duration, it looks like your assessment might be in your inbox before next weekend.
> 
> Best of Luck !


That would be awesome but I have a feeling it's gonna take a little bit more time.

The reason why I'm thinking that, is as you can see, the majority of people here come from India. So ACS got use to process Indian query, I think now they know the school in India pretty well, so it takes less time to assess for them.

But I'm French and I don't see a lot of french software engineer who want to immigrate, so ACS is not used to process this kind of query. So they gonna have to do more research about the French school (moreover the information are in French over the Internet...)

All these things is just a theory I made, maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## EddyFR

Anybody had a result these past days from ACS ?


----------



## imrancrest

athar.dcsian said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know how much time ACS takes to issue Re Validation letter (old ACS letter with extended expiry date of 2 years)?
> 
> Regards,
> Athar


Hi , Appreciate if you could share your ACS re-validation time line . I applied mine yesterday and need it soon to apply for visa before deadline .


----------



## anj0907

I have got my ACS Skills Assessment results today  ....

My timelines are as below :

Applied : 08-Oct-2012
Stage 4 (With assessor) : 10-Oct-2012
Stage 4 (In progress) : 03-Nov-2012
Result : 05-Nov-2012

Hope this helps other applicants to predict their timelines...


----------



## superm

anj0907 said:


> I have got my ACS Skills Assessment results today  ....
> 
> My timelines are as below :
> 
> Applied : 08-Oct-2012
> Stage 4 (With assessor) : 10-Oct-2012
> Stage 4 (In progress) : 03-Nov-2012
> Result : 05-Nov-2012
> 
> Hope this helps other applicants to predict their timelines...


Thanks for the info. Couple of questions :
1. When your status changed from 'assessor' to 'progress' (stage5?), did you receive a mail notification for that? 
2. Did you ever submitted additional documents?


----------



## anj0907

superm said:


> Thanks for the info. Couple of questions :
> 1. When your status changed from 'assessor' to 'progress' (stage5?), did you receive a mail notification for that?
> 2. Did you ever submitted additional documents?




As mentioned, my status changed to Stage 4 (In progress) on 03-Nov and I was not asked for any additional documents....Also, u do not get any e-mails for status changes...u need to login and check...


----------



## monavy

anj0907 said:


> As mentioned, my status changed to Stage 4 (In progress) on 03-Nov and I was not asked for any additional documents....Also, u do not get any e-mails for status changes...u need to login and check...


Hi

What SOL code did u go with?


----------



## superm

bonkler said:


> Got mine in 3 weeks as well.
> 
> A handy tip for those preparing to submit their documents to the ACS: Although the ACS doesn´t require the reference letters to specify the salary you had while working, the DIAC seems to require that information to be written on the letters (as per the info on their webpage). To play it safe, I´d recommend all of you to ask your reference letter to include the salary, so you don´t have to ask for a second one while applying for the visa.


Are these required for the current employer or prior employers also? 
Also., does the last appraisal letter works, which is on letter head also?


----------



## superm

anj0907 said:


> As mentioned, my status changed to Stage 4 (In progress) on 03-Nov and I was not asked for any additional documents....Also, u do not get any e-mails for status changes...u need to login and check...


Thanks anj


----------



## anj0907

monavy said:


> Hi
> 
> What SOL code did u go with?


Analyst Programmer


----------



## superm

anj0907 said:


> Analyst Programmer


Glad to know that, something common we have. I applied acs on 28 Oct but had some additional documents to be submitted which took 5 additional days. Might take end of November for the results. 
I would really want to know how to prepare for the next steps. 
Have you submitted your eoi? How many points you have? How much experience? 
You from India? Which place? 
I think we don't need much preparation for eoi, right? But would definitely need to to prepare for visa filing...


----------



## Cartisol

Hi guys

How long will it take to get the skill letter from companies ?

And its very complicated. I have requested and emailed and its more than 25 days now, still the HR/Manager doesnt respond promptly. And the HR is delaying the process for no good reason and asking me to get approval from my Manager and also the Management. This is ridiculous. I have already got one approval from one Senior Manager. Bloddy chaps are playing with life.

This is annoying and disappointing.


----------



## anj0907

superm said:


> Glad to know that, something common we have. I applied acs on 28 Oct but had some additional documents to be submitted which took 5 additional days. Might take end of November for the results.
> I would really want to know how to prepare for the next steps.
> Have you submitted your eoi? How many points you have? How much experience?
> You from India? Which place?
> I think we don't need much preparation for eoi, right? But would definitely need to to prepare for visa filing...


Nice to know that  ...I have not yet submitted my EOI...waiting for my IELTS results...Yes u r rite, EOI form is very simple, but yeah for visa application we need to collect all the docs...this forum is very helpful...have loads of info in here....


----------



## anj0907

Cartisol said:


> Hi guys
> 
> How long will it take to get the skill letter from companies ?
> 
> And its very complicated. I have requested and emailed and its more than 25 days now, still the HR/Manager doesnt respond promptly. And the HR is delaying the process for no good reason and asking me to get approval from my Manager and also the Management. This is ridiculous. I have already got one approval from one Senior Manager. Bloddy chaps are playing with life.
> 
> This is annoying and disappointing.


Hey dont worry so much....I contacted my prev company HR and I got my letter in around 2weeks time...but yes, I had to contact my previous managers (whom obviously I had no contact with for years) who were in different parts of the country...but once u chase them and get their approval, your HR should give you the letter....


----------



## Cartisol

anj0907 said:


> Hey dont worry so much....I contacted my prev company HR and I got my letter in around 2weeks time...but yes, I had to contact my previous managers (whom obviously I had no contact with for years) who were in different parts of the country...but once u chase them and get ur approval, your HR should give you the letter....


Thank you so much buddy for soothing reply. I am chasing the Manager. And hope to get the letter. And when I gave my letter format along with ACS authentic format as a proof of concept, my HR denied including my awards in the company. Its unprofessional of them. I have quitted the organization rejecting my continual onsite assignment from this HR and Manager. I am sure because of this, these *******s are making things painful


----------



## anj0907

Cartisol said:


> Thank you so much buddy for soothing reply. I am chasing the Manager. And hope to get the letter. And when I gave my letter format along with ACS authentic format as a proof of concept, my HR denied including my awards in the company. Its unprofessional of them. I have quitted the organization rejecting my continual onsite assignment from this HR and Manager. I am sure because of this, these *******s are making things painful


It is ok if ur awards are not included in the letter....what ACS wants to know is whether your roles and responsibilities match the selected skill code...If you have that I guess u r good to go...


----------



## Cartisol

anj0907 said:


> It is ok if ur awards are not included in the letter....what ACS wants to know is whether your roles and responsibilities match the selected skill code...If you have that I guess u r good to go...


Yeup, I am soothing myself  But atleast I hope to get the letter with minimum requirements  Let them go to Hell 

Thanks buddy.


----------



## EddyFR

anj0907 said:


> I have got my ACS Skills Assessment results today  ....
> 
> My timelines are as below :
> 
> Applied : 08-Oct-2012
> Stage 4 (With assessor) : 10-Oct-2012
> Stage 4 (In progress) : 03-Nov-2012
> Result : 05-Nov-2012
> 
> Hope this helps other applicants to predict their timelines...


This is what I was afraid of :/
I applied the 5th October and still on status "With assessor". There are no French people who want to immigrate so it takes them more time to process when they're dealing with that case


----------



## athar.dcsian

imrancrest said:


> Hi , Appreciate if you could share your ACS re-validation time line . I applied mine yesterday and need it soon to apply for visa before deadline .


I couldn't apply yet for Re Validation letter but I read it on forums that it takes around 2 weeks. Please let me know when you receive it from ACS. 

Thanks.


----------



## superm

anj0907 said:


> Nice to know that  ...I have not yet submitted my EOI...waiting for my IELTS results...Yes u r rite, EOI form is very simple, but yeah for visa application we need to collect all the docs...this forum is very helpful...have loads of info in here....


That is right.. best of luck for your IELTS result - when is it due? I remember the feeling of waiting for results.. :ranger: Hope you will do well!


----------



## superm

EddyFR said:


> This is what I was afraid of :/
> I applied the 5th October and still on status "With assessor". There are no French people who want to immigrate so it takes them more time to process when they're dealing with that case


So its complete month for you - may be its just around the corner for you. Hope for the best! Good luck!


----------



## sun29

anj0907 said:


> I have got my ACS Skills Assessment results today  ....
> 
> My timelines are as below :
> 
> Applied : 08-Oct-2012
> Stage 4 (With assessor) : 10-Oct-2012
> Stage 4 (In progress) : 03-Nov-2012
> Result : 05-Nov-2012
> 
> Hope this helps other applicants to predict their timelines...


How many years of experience you have ? 

By the way i have read in some forums that if candidate apply in one occupation code and ACS approves and gives another relavant code if in case SOL code is not matched with skill. Is it possible ?


----------



## anj0907

Cartisol said:


> Thank you so much buddy for soothing reply. I am chasing the Manager. And hope to get the letter. And when I gave my letter format along with ACS authentic format as a proof of concept, my HR denied including my awards in the company. Its unprofessional of them. I have quitted the organization rejecting my continual onsite assignment from this HR and Manager. I am sure because of this, these *******s are making things painful


No problem ...good luck!


----------



## anj0907

EddyFR said:


> This is what I was afraid of :/
> I applied the 5th October and still on status "With assessor". There are no French people who want to immigrate so it takes them more time to process when they're dealing with that case


Dont worry...6-8 weeks is their timeline now...so you should anyways get your resut before that....


----------



## anj0907

sun29 said:


> How many years of experience you have ?
> 
> By the way i have read in some forums that if candidate apply in one occupation code and ACS approves and gives another relavant code if in case SOL code is not matched with skill. Is it possible ?


Yes...I too read that...that can happen....if ACS feels that your skills match another SOL code then they will inform you and you can decide whether they should proceed with the assessment with new code or not...


----------



## anj0907

superm said:


> That is right.. best of luck for your IELTS result - when is it due? I remember the feeling of waiting for results.. :ranger: Hope you will do well!


Thanks buddy...expecting it this week. Have you done ur IELTS?


----------



## superm

anj0907 said:


> Thanks buddy...expecting it this week. Have you done ur IELTS?


Yup, IELTS is done - that was my first step. Let us know when ur's out!


----------



## sun29

superm said:


> Yup, IELTS is done - that was my first step. Let us know when ur's out!


Congrats. Did you received 7 in each module ? To claim points of ielts you need to get 7 in each module.

when you started preparation and when you gave exam ?


----------



## superm

sun29 said:


> Congrats. Did you received 7 in each module ? To claim points of ielts you need to get 7 in each module.
> 
> when you started preparation and when you gave exam ?


Thanks - received 7 and greater in each module. And yes - to claim points you need 7 and above in each module. If you get 8 and above in each module, you get even more points. 

I mentioned the date of result in my timeline/signature. I guess 2-3 weeks prior to that I gave exam.
Guess I did preparation for around a month.

When are you planning to give?


----------



## sun29

superm said:


> Thanks - received 7 and greater in each module. And yes - to claim points you need 7 and above in each module. If you get 8 and above in each module, you get even more points.
> 
> I mentioned the date of result in my timeline/signature. I guess 2-3 weeks prior to that I gave exam.
> Guess I did preparation for around a month.
> 
> When are you planning to give?


I have just started preparation. Planning to give in december


----------



## sameera207

superm said:


> Glad to know that, something common we have. I applied acs on 28 Oct but had some additional documents to be submitted which took 5 additional days. Might take end of November for the results.
> I would really want to know how to prepare for the next steps.
> Have you submitted your eoi? How many points you have? How much experience?
> You from India? Which place?
> I think we don't need much preparation for eoi, right? But would definitely need to to prepare for visa filing...


Hi,

Me in the same boat as you I applied for ACS on the 23rd October under ANSZCO code 26313 software engineer with over 5 years experience. If all go well with ACS assessment I should get 65 points.

I am processing through an agent, anyways next will be loding of EOI. I was told by my agent that additional docs are required for EOI lodging however after receiving the invitation we will have to provide further docs like salary slips, tax docs, translated versions of birth certificates/marriage certificates, banks statements, etc. Better to start putting those in order. 

Keep in touch. Pls let me know once you get feedback from ACS.

Good luck!

Sameera207


----------



## superm

sun29 said:


> I have just started preparation. Planning to give in december


If you use english on regular basis in office or something then prepare for around 15 days and then register for exam such that you have one or more month to prepare.
When you know the exact date and that you can not postpone it - you will prepare nicely!

Best of luck!


----------



## sun29

superm said:


> If you use english on regular basis in office or something then prepare for around 15 days and then register for exam such that you have one or more month to prepare.
> When you know the exact date and that you can not postpone it - you will prepare nicely!
> 
> Best of luck!


I totally agree with you !!..


----------



## sameera207

EddyFR said:


> This is what I was afraid of :/
> I applied the 5th October and still on status "With assessor". There are no French people who want to immigrate so it takes them more time to process when they're dealing with that case


They have case officers so it depends on their workload/speed as well. You should get it soon.


----------



## sun29

sameera207 said:


> They have case officers so it depends on their workload/speed as well. You should get it soon.


Is it possible to know who is case officer? I saw few posts, which were posted before june that they were able to know case officer. Is it possible now !


----------



## sameera207

sun29 said:


> Congrats. Did you received 7 in each module ? To claim points of ielts you need to get 7 in each module.
> 
> when you started preparation and when you gave exam ?


Hi Sun29,

I completed my IELTS on 13/10 and received 7 and above in all 4 aspects. All you need is practice and anlyzing the ways to score. Check on TouTube for IELTS tips on wirting, speaking etc. Search specifically for Ryan's material. Writing was tough for me but with his material I could score 7 which is just enough.

All the best mate.


----------



## sameera207

sun29 said:


> Is it possible to know who is case officer? I saw few posts, which were posted before june that they were able to know case officer. Is it possible now !


Not as far as I know. May be the agents could. Over to experts in the forum to share their knowledge.


----------



## superm

sun29 said:


> Is it possible to know who is case officer? I saw few posts, which were posted before june that they were able to know case officer. Is it possible now !


I guess you would only know that when he/she mails you for some additional docs or clarification!


----------



## superm

sameera207 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Me in the same boat as you I applied for ACS on the 23rd October under ANSZCO code 26313 software engineer with over 5 years experience. If all go well with ACS assessment I should get 65 points.
> 
> I am processing through an agent, anyways next will be loding of EOI. I was told by my agent that additional docs are required for EOI lodging however after receiving the invitation we will have to provide further docs like salary slips, tax docs, translated versions of birth certificates/marriage certificates, banks statements, etc. Better to start putting those in order.
> 
> Keep in touch. Pls let me know once you get feedback from ACS.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Sameera207


Hey Sameera - thanks for the information and best of luck to you too; let me know when you hear back on your ACS.
Can you elaborate on what sort of docs required related to tax?
Also - the docs we require after EOI - are those required to be scanned in original or like we did for ACS (certified copy)?


----------



## ITS27001

I submitted my first application on ACS on 24th September and got result on 29th October as suitable for Computer Network & Systems engineer. As I've planned to migrate to Sydney, I lodged a review through ACS on 30th October and got the result today which is 5th November, suitable as a Systems Administrator. 
That was fast for ACS to process my files in just 6 days. Thanks for it. 
I am currently studying for IELTS which I have to score at 6 in each band. In the last exam I got some difficulties in writing and listening. I hope in the next one get the better result and be qualified to apply for NSW SS.


----------



## superm

ITS27001 said:


> I submitted my first application on ACS on 24th September and got result on 29th October as suitable for Computer Network & Systems engineer. As I've planned to migrate to Sydney, I lodged a review through ACS on 30th October and got the result today which is 5th November, suitable as a Systems Administrator.
> That was fast for ACS to process my files in just 6 days. Thanks for it.
> I am currently studying for IELTS which I have to score at 6 in each band. In the last exam I got some difficulties in writing and listening. I hope in the next one get the better result and be qualified to apply for NSW SS.


Best of luck for that - I would suggest nothing new but the most said tips - practice a lot for both listening and writing "daily". For listening - not just the sample audios but regular english channels/news/movies etc. For improving speaking one suggestion which is really good but takes time is to 'think' in english. it's very simply said - but for this you have to keep it in your mind all the time and when ever you think in your head, do that in English - what ever in the hell it may be - might not make sense that soon; but it will!

Once again best of luck!


----------



## ITS27001

Thanks a lot superm,

The main problem is with my writing specially in essay writing. I don't know how to manage the coherence but as you said I practice daily. Hope all of us one day gather somewhere in AUS and share these memories. 

Best of luck for you and all


----------



## superm

ITS27001 said:


> Thanks a lot superm,
> 
> The main problem is with my writing specially in essay writing. I don't know how to manage the coherence but as you said I practice daily. Hope all of us one day gather somewhere in AUS and share these memories.
> 
> Best of luck for you and all


You are welcome and that would be amazing which you said regarding the sharing memories.. haha ...  

Also - regarding essay writing, if you are facing problem in coherence; you should try dividing up your time such that first 5 or so min you plan about the essay and then start writing. In this planning you chose the number of paras, ideas in these paras, synonyms of main subject (you don't want to use duplicate phrases), etc. Then start writing; this will make much sense and you will have clear direction too! Try, it helped me!


----------



## EddyFR

Another day begins in Australia, and me in France I'm gonna sleep 
Let's hope tomorrow morning I'll wake up with good news about my ACS status !
Good luck everybody


----------



## superm

EddyFR said:


> Another day begins in Australia, and me in France I'm gonna sleep
> Let's hope tomorrow morning I'll wake up with good news about my ACS status !
> Good luck everybody


Good luck to you too man.. !


----------



## Arpitwaj

Hi,I was looking back at my ACS final letter. It mentions that My profile is suitable for given code "with atleast 20 hrs of work experience "
Shudn't it be 40 hrs or is it their default statement. :-X


----------



## anj0907

Arpitwaj said:


> Hi,I was looking back at my ACS final letter. It mentions that My profile is suitable for given code "with atleast 20 hrs of work experience "
> Shudn't it be 40 hrs or is it their default statement. :-X


ACS defines full time work as atleast 20hrs per week...chk this

http://www.acs.org.au/migration-ski...fore-you-Apply/Employment/Employment-FAQs.pdf


----------



## Arpitwaj

anj0907 said:


> ACS defines full time work as atleast 20hrs per week...chk this
> 
> http://www.acs.org.au/migration-skills-assessment/faqs/Before-you-Apply/Employment/Employment-FAQs.pdf


Thanks for the clarification. Yes you are right.


----------



## sameera207

superm said:


> Hey Sameera - thanks for the information and best of luck to you too; let me know when you hear back on your ACS.
> Can you elaborate on what sort of docs required related to tax?
> Also - the docs we require after EOI - are those required to be scanned in original or like we did for ACS (certified copy)?


Hi Superm,

Tax docs to prove that you ahve paid PAYEE tax as an employee. Again to prove your employment. Apart from that:

1. Birth and marriage certificates- engish translated
2. Employment reference letters/ payslips/ Employee Provident fund statements/ Banks statements to show salary remittance(if appplicable to you, in Sri Lanka we have a fund )
3. PCC

I suppose the certified copies need to be scanned and sent(for me agent will be doing these).

All the best!

Sameera207


----------



## superm

sameera207 said:


> Hi Superm,
> 
> Tax docs to prove that you ahve paid PAYEE tax as an employee. Again to prove your employment. Apart from that:
> 
> 1. Birth and marriage certificates- engish translated
> 2. Employment reference letters/ payslips/ Employee Provident fund statements/ Banks statements to show salary remittance(if appplicable to you, in Sri Lanka we have a fund )
> 3. PCC
> 
> I suppose the certified copies need to be scanned and sent(for me agent will be doing these).
> 
> All the best!
> 
> Sameera207


Thanks sameera. Yesterday I checked the visa online document listing the docs required for 189 and 190 type. Both were same list. Sort of same mentioned by you but it did not have tax related docs. I will send you the link soon.


----------



## sameera207

superm said:


> Thanks sameera. Yesterday I checked the visa online document listing the docs required for 189 and 190 type. Both were same list. Sort of same mentioned by you but it did not have tax related docs. I will send you the link soon.


I suppose we dont need the TAX docs. If we can submit pay slips(my agent said 3 slips per year would do), banks statements, reference letters and provident fund statements should suffice. Anyway providing as much evidence as possible is a good thing to ensure we dont loose chances for it

IMpatiently waiting for ACS assessment details.


----------



## superm

sameera207 said:


> I suppose we dont need the TAX docs. If we can submit pay slips(my agent said 3 slips per year would do), banks statements, reference letters and provident fund statements should suffice. Anyway providing as much evidence as possible is a good thing to ensure we dont loose chances for it
> 
> IMpatiently waiting for ACS assessment details.


That is right but as with acs, earlier people used to send anything and everything but now they don't let us upload extra docs, and chances are the same would apply for this. Anyways we need to be prepared with everything we have.


----------



## superm

@ Sameera - here's the links that I was talking about:
www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/189-applicant-checklist.pdf
www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/190-applicant-checklist.pdf


----------



## monavy

EddyFR said:


> Another day begins in Australia, and me in France I'm gonna sleep
> Let's hope tomorrow morning I'll wake up with good news about my ACS status !
> Good luck everybody


Hi 

Dont be worried man. so many people in the same boat. me too waiting for it. everyday i think i will get it today. lets wait.


----------



## EddyFR

Well, I just woke up and the day is over in Sydney, so it's not gonna be today for me 
Good luck !


----------



## scorpiodove

Mine took exactly a month.. Positive


----------



## monavy

when did u get ur assessment? when did u apply for it?


----------



## sun29

From upper cap of Software and Applications Programmers i.e. 5160 , 758 invitations are made till 30 October. 

October 15 results are uploaded here 

SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 15 October 2012 Results

And it is increasing month by month. I feel it is better to prepare for the next round while waiting for 1st round result. This will help to save time for overall process.


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

EddyFR said:


> Well, I just woke up and the day is over in Sydney, so it's not gonna be today for me
> Good luck !


I applied 4 Oct with the help of an agent and today when i emailed him he said it takes 2-2.5 months. When i told him that others are getting it and why only me  - all he said tht it depends case to case. Some its fast and for some it takes time. Guess i just need to bide my time. :ranger:


----------



## sun29

pearljam said:


> I applied 4 Oct with the help of an agent and today when i emailed him he said it takes 2-2.5 months. When i told him that others are getting it and why only me  - all he said tht it depends case to case. Some its fast and for some it takes time. Guess i just need to bide my time. :ranger:


It is mention on ACS site that assement takes 6 to 8 weeks i.e. 1.5 to 2 months. check here
During your Application | Australian Computer Society

And time varies from case to case. You can check with ACS by writing them email with your application number after 2 months.


----------



## superm

sun29 said:


> From upper cap of Software and Applications Programmers i.e. 5160 , 758 invitations are made till 30 October.
> 
> October 15 results are uploaded here
> 
> SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 15 October 2012 Results
> 
> And it is increasing month by month. I feel it is better to prepare for the next round while waiting for 1st round result. This will help to save time for overall process.


Where did you get this number from - from the year to date summary in report tab, I only see 200+ invites:

2613	Software and Applications Programmers	5160	228

Link: SkillSelect

Its mentioned there that these count are year till date:
"_The below table shows the occupation ceiling for the 2012-2013 program year for each occupation on the skilled occupation lists at a four-digit ANZSCO code unit group, and the number of invitations issued to that occupation in this program year to the date specified._"


----------



## sun29

superm said:


> Where did you get this number from - from the year to date summary in report tab, I only see 200+ invites:
> 
> 2613	Software and Applications Programmers	5160	228
> 
> Link: SkillSelect
> 
> Its mentioned there that these count are year till date:
> "_The below table shows the occupation ceiling for the 2012-2013 program year for each occupation on the skilled occupation lists at a four-digit ANZSCO code unit group, and the number of invitations issued to that occupation in this program year to the date specified._"


You will see on same page Occupation ceiling for 2613 is 5150 and 228 is invitation till 1/9/12 (check column header for same)

so i added allotments for 15th September 12, 1st October 12 and 15th October 12 for 2613 and came to number 758.


----------



## superm

got you - thanks for clarifying. Now the counts seems a bit realistic; but at the same time it does not give that much relief as the earlier count gave :O !


----------



## EddyFR

pearljam said:


> I applied 4 Oct with the help of an agent and today when i emailed him he said it takes 2-2.5 months. When i told him that others are getting it and why only me  - all he said tht it depends case to case. Some its fast and for some it takes time. Guess i just need to bide my time. :ranger:


The thing that I don't get is, what are they doing during 8 weeks with only few papers ? (Transcript, degree, cv and letters from employees... it's not that much)

I don't get what does take so much time.
Because I know they didn't call the company where I used to work (I'm still working in the company...)


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

EddyFR said:


> The thing that I don't get is, what are they doing during 8 weeks with only few papers ? (Transcript, degree, cv and letters from employees... it's not that much)
> 
> I don't get what does take so much time.
> Because I know they didn't call the company where I used to work (I'm still working in the company...)


I have no clue what they are doing. The other thing that my agent said was that different people assess different occupations - so i feel that the number of application or number of assessors for a particular occupation code could also be factors in processing times. Just my 2 cents. 
Also I have my IELTS results coming out on 9 Nov so a little worried about that as well. Think I screwed up in speaking. All the candidates who went to the same examiner as me came out smiling but I personally didnt find her too nice to be honest. She even interrupted me in my 2 min speaking thing. M just trying not to think about all this and trying to go back to my old routine of thinking only about Fridays


----------



## EddyFR

pearljam said:


> I have no clue what they are doing. The other thing that my agent said was that different people assess different occupations - so i feel that the number of application or number of assessors for a particular occupation code could also be factors in processing times. Just my 2 cents.
> Also I have my IELTS results coming out on 9 Nov so a little worried about that as well. Think I screwed up in speaking. All the candidates who went to the same examiner as me came out smiling but I personally didnt find her too nice to be honest. She even interrupted me in my 2 min speaking thing. M just trying not to think about all this and trying to go back to my old routine of thinking only about Fridays


Don't worry about the fact she interrupted you, it's normal, that's not a problem, it's just because they have to fill the test in a certain amount of time.
That would be a problem if you were too short (if you had spoken less than 2 minutes).
How many points do you need ? I felt like you, like I screwed it (the woman was not very nice), but I finally had a 7 which was enough for me !


----------



## sun29

EddyFR said:


> Don't worry about the fact she interrupted you, it's normal, that's not a problem, it's just because they have to fill the test in a certain amount of time.
> That would be a problem if you were too short (if you had spoken less than 2 minutes).
> How many points do you need ? I felt like you, like I screwed it (the woman was not very nice), but I finally had a 7 which was enough for me !


In how many days IELTS result is delivered ? Do i get results other than writing on same day ?


----------



## bluebyte

sun29 said:


> In how many days IELTS result is delivered ? Do i get results other than writing on same day ?


14 days after your test, on results.ielts.org


----------



## superm

EddyFR said:


> Don't worry about the fact she interrupted you, it's normal, that's not a problem, it's just because they have to fill the test in a certain amount of time.
> That would be a problem if you were too short (if you had spoken less than 2 minutes).
> How many points do you need ? I felt like you, like I screwed it (the woman was not very nice), but I finally had a 7 which was enough for me !


Agree with Eddy.. It will be fine - don't worry!


----------



## mabilasik

4 oct 2012- submitted ACS
6 Nov 2012- email from AcS received, suitable +ve


----------



## EddyFR

mabilasik said:


> 4 oct 2012- submitted ACS
> 6 Nov 2012- email from AcS received, suitable +ve


That's pretty cool ! Congrats :clap2:
I can't wait to have mine


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

EddyFR said:


> Don't worry about the fact she interrupted you, it's normal, that's not a problem, it's just because they have to fill the test in a certain amount of time.
> That would be a problem if you were too short (if you had spoken less than 2 minutes).
> How many points do you need ? I felt like you, like I screwed it (the woman was not very nice), but I finally had a 7 which was enough for me !


Iam planning to apply for SA SS because I will be assessed under Network Engineer and SA is the only state which has it under their skills occupation list. Think I need 60 so I aiming for atleast 7 in all modules in IELTS.


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

mabilasik said:


> 4 oct 2012- submitted ACS
> 6 Nov 2012- email from AcS received, suitable +ve


Awesome! Congratulations:clap2::clap2:


----------



## superm

mabilasik said:


> 4 oct 2012- submitted ACS
> 6 Nov 2012- email from AcS received, suitable +ve


Congrats - which visa type are you going for ?
When are you planning to apply for EOI?
Also - when did your status changed in ACS?


----------



## superm

EddyFR said:


> That's pretty cool ! Congrats :clap2:
> I can't wait to have mine


you are one day behind him.. may be you are next


----------



## EddyFR

superm said:


> you are one day behind him.. may be you are next


Sadly it does not work like that, somebody applied the 7th October and already had his results !


----------



## Cartisol

Hi Guys

I have a serious question which need right answer immediately as my company is producing me ref letter tomorrow.

After my manager's approval who sits in Australia, my HR has agreed to print my role/responsibilities and skills and other details as per ACS format. However, instead of HR signature, he has put my Manager Name and Title and gona send me the scanned copy. 

I am wondering if this will suffice and also its a scanned copy, should I get a hard copy ? For further use with DIAC ? And otherwise, should I get it signature of HR only ? He is ok with that also. But, I am not sure if he is a Senior HR manager. Company's letterhead with any HR representative or junior will be ok too ? 

Thanks, please reply as its very urgent that I need to communicate to him tomorrow morning.


----------



## EddyFR

Cartisol said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have a serious question which need right answer immediately as my company is producing me ref letter tomorrow.
> 
> After my manager's approval who sits in Australia, my HR has agreed to print my role/responsibilities and skills and other details as per ACS format. However, instead of HR signature, he has put my Manager Name and Title and gona send me the scanned copy.
> 
> I am wondering if this will suffice and also its a scanned copy, should I get a hard copy ? For further use with DIAC ? And otherwise, should I get it signature of HR only ? He is ok with that also. But, I am not sure if he is a Senior HR manager. Company's letterhead with any HR representative or junior will be ok too ?
> 
> Thanks, please reply as its very urgent that I need to communicate to him tomorrow morning.


The mamanger name and his title should be enough ! This is not the most important part of the letter.

However you need a CERTIFIED copy of the document. And to certify a copy, you need the original document.


----------



## superm

Cartisol said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have a serious question which need right answer immediately as my company is producing me ref letter tomorrow.
> 
> After my manager's approval who sits in Australia, my HR has agreed to print my role/responsibilities and skills and other details as per ACS format. However, instead of HR signature, he has put my Manager Name and Title and gona send me the scanned copy.
> 
> I am wondering if this will suffice and also its a scanned copy, should I get a hard copy ? For further use with DIAC ? And otherwise, should I get it signature of HR only ? He is ok with that also. But, I am not sure if he is a Senior HR manager. Company's letterhead with any HR representative or junior will be ok too ?
> 
> Thanks, please reply as its very urgent that I need to communicate to him tomorrow morning.


Am not too sure - but the main requirement is 'letter head and author signed' - who-ever it may be - I guess HR option would work better as I have not seen (m)any letters with manager's sign on letter head. 
Scanned copy only would not work as I guess you need to submit certified copy for which you will either have to take color print and then get it certified and scan again - or have original couriered and do the required steps. 
But again, am no expert on these so would rather want some senior member to share his/her thoughts!


----------



## Cartisol

EddyFR said:


> The mamanger name and his title should be enough ! This is not the most important part of the letter.
> 
> However you need a CERTIFIED copy of the document. And to certify a copy, you need the original document.


Hey don't scare me. One of my company said, they will scan (Obviously company wont send me in color scan when the letter they issue itself is a big thing) in black and white and send me.

I can take the print of that and go to notary and he should sign right ? :S I can give 10 Rs to him per page. Wont he sign :S Please help me.


----------



## EddyFR

Cartisol said:


> Hey don't scare me. One of my company said, they will scan (Obviously company wont send me in color scan when the letter they issue itself is a big thing) in black and white and send me.
> 
> I can take the print of that and go to notary and he should sign right ? :S I can give 10 Rs to him per page. Wont he sign :S Please help me.


I can't say you that yes, absolutly, your notory will sign the paper 
In France, if I don't show him the original letter, he won't sign, for sure !


----------



## Cartisol

EddyFR said:


> I can't say you that yes, absolutly, your notory will sign the paper
> In France, if I don't show him the original letter, he won't sign, for sure !


Uhmm I see, well I think so it is possible here and yes I am not faking 

Well. But one more question. If the signature is not from HR Manager but one guy from HR who is in junior post, is it ok ? Will it be acceptable or rejected by ACS ?


----------



## EddyFR

Cartisol said:


> Uhmm I see, well I think so it is possible here and yes I am not faking
> 
> Well. But one more question. If the signature is not from HR Manager but one guy from HR who is in junior post, is it ok ? Will it be acceptable or rejected by ACS ?


It will be ok, don't worry about that.


----------



## Cartisol

EddyFR said:


> It will be ok, don't worry about that.


Cool buddy thank you. I will then get it from him tomorrow  .....btw my IELTS is day after tomorrow and I am very worried about writing as I have a lay man English only.  Hardly I can get 6 but I need atleast 7 for eligibility of 60 points  God knows what happens  
You got 7 :0 Great

Merci again 

Cheers


----------



## EddyFR

Cartisol said:


> Cool buddy thank you. I will then get it from him tomorrow  .....btw my IELTS is day after tomorrow and I am very worried about writing as I have a lay man English only.  Hardly I can get 6 but I need atleast 7 for eligibility of 60 points  God knows what happens
> You got 7 :0 Great
> 
> Merci again
> 
> Cheers


Try to separate your ideas in different paragraphs, constructive, and everything will be ok.


----------



## Cartisol

EddyFR said:


> Try to separate your ideas in different paragraphs, constructive, and everything will be ok.


Thank you for your Soothing words and advice, will follow it 

Cheers....


----------



## Kart

Hi All,

I submitted my ACS on 2nd November.
I already have received +ve result before on 29th May for the ANZSCO code 261313 software engineer.I changed my job in July and i completed my 8 yrs of experience in September. So i have applied once again for the ACS skills assessment inorder to assess my new job and claim points for the total 8 yrs in DIAC.

ACS Submitted : 2nd November
5th Nov : Stage 2 (Allocated)
6th Nov : Stage 2 (Allocated)
7th Nov : Stage 2 (In progress)

Can anyone in this forum please help me to understand what does this status mean? Are they expecting me to send them more docs for my new job ? I checked my email i havent received any email from ACS. I am really worried that my application hasnt been moved to next stage since the time i applied


----------



## bluebyte

Sorry, deleted


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

Hi Eddy, any news from ACS yet? I didnt receive anything today.


----------



## EddyFR

pearljam said:


> Hi Eddy, any news from ACS yet? I didnt receive anything today.


Still nothing today


----------



## bonkler

Kart said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> ACS Submitted : 2nd November
> 5th Nov : Stage 2 (Allocated)
> 6th Nov : Stage 2 (Allocated)
> 7th Nov : Stage 2 (In progress)


It´s only been 5 days. You need to be patient as this can take up to 4 weeks. Sometimes the status on the webpage won´t be updated at all. If they need more information, they will contact you.


----------



## rsingh

Hello All,
I submitted my ACS (261313 - Software Engineer) on 10th October and is currently at stage 4. Going through all these posts, I hope that I would get the assessment in next 3-4 days. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## superm

rsingh said:


> Hello All,
> I submitted my ACS (261313 - Software Engineer) on 10th October and is currently at stage 4. Going through all these posts, I hope that I would get the assessment in next 3-4 days. Keeping my fingers crossed.


We do hope that too. Do let us know when you get it. All the best.


----------



## misguided

Does one need to take IELTS before submitting for ACS?


----------



## sameera207

misguided said:


> Does one need to take IELTS before submitting for ACS?


It isnt required for ACS. However better to do both simultaneously to avoid time waste. I waited till i do IELTS to apply for ACS and now just killing time until I get the results. SO better to do both at once.


----------



## superm

a


sameera207 said:


> It isnt required for ACS. However better to do both simultaneously to avoid time waste. I waited till i do IELTS to apply for ACS and now just killing time until I get the results. SO better to do both at once.


Same here.. Better do it together but keep in mind both things require good amount of focus.


----------



## Osden

prgopala said:


> my assessment says the GNIIT has been assessed as 'major in computing'.


Hi,

Which Code did you apply under?


----------



## rsingh

superm said:


> We do hope that too. Do let us know when you get it. All the best.


I am done with my IELTS and score >=7 for all sections. If I receive +ve ACS assesement, then i will have 60 points to apply EOI. I have submitted ACS for my wife also on 28th October, so hopefully I can get additional 5 points for spouse qualification by end of this month..


----------



## sameera207

rsingh said:


> I am done with my IELTS and score >=7 for all sections. If I receive +ve ACS assesement, then i will have 60 points to apply EOI. I have submitted ACS for my wife also on 28th October, so hopefully I can get additional 5 points for spouse qualification by end of this month..


Good luck for both the assessments!!!

When did you submit yours?

I have submitted mine on the 23rd. awaiting response. Keep in touch with the ACS results


----------



## rsingh

sameera207 said:


> Good luck for both the assessments!!!
> 
> When did you submit yours?
> 
> I have submitted mine on the 23rd. awaiting response. Keep in touch with the ACS results



Thanks  I submitted my ACS on 10th October. So hoping for the status to change in 2-3 days. Will definitely update on this forum.


----------



## sameera207

rsingh said:


> Thanks  I submitted my ACS on 10th October. So hoping for the status to change in 2-3 days. Will definitely update on this forum.


Oh....then your results is just around the corner


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

I submitted on 4 October but no news as of yet :-(


----------



## Innovation

i am B. Com graduate but i have MCA , NITT 4 semester + professional diploma certificate which shows thati have completed 2 yrs and above all transcripts of all 4 semesters + M.S. in Supply chain management a 3 year program , i my self asked many question but now when i see this i got a clear idea .


----------



## Innovation

Osden said:


> Hi,
> 
> Which Code did you apply under?



Have you applied with 6 semester or with 4 semester


----------



## rsingh

pearljam said:


> I submitted on 4 October but no news as of yet :-(


Ohh.. :confused2: I can understand how you must be feeling, when all we can do is wait. I keep on checking status after every 10 minutes to find out that it still with accessor  Same must be with you.


----------



## Innovation

mskksm14 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> My ACS application status shows "Case Closed" and its pointing to stage-5.
> 
> 
> 
> But for the last four working days I didn't receive any mail from ACS, I had cross checked the mail id.
> 
> Please suggest.. I m bit worried... :scared:




my freind , you have done your job , now being worried what it will help you. you will get it when it ready . so just think , yes i will get it for sure . be positive . 

good luck


----------



## response

i checked most of the people, they getting the result letter within 2 months or 3 months for the entire process. thanks


----------



## EddyFR

rsingh said:


> Ohh.. :confused2: I can understand how you must be feeling, when all we can do is wait. I keep on checking status after every 10 minutes to find out that it still with accessor  Same must be with you.


Same thing for me, 5th October and still nothing. Keep the faith guys !


----------



## Innovation

subz said:


> Cool! I have a BE degree, coupled with NIIT. So, I guess it should pass through.
> I was wondering though, whether this falls under Group A assessment criteria or Group B.
> 
> If NIIT is considered equivalent to a AQF Bachelor degree with a *Major in ICT*, I just need 2 years of skilled experience related to the ANZSCO code. Otherwise, Group B requires 5 years of experience, if GNIIT equals a AQF Bachelor degree with a *Minor in ICT*.
> 
> By what you say, GNIIT is considered in Group A, right?



NIIT 2 yrs diploma is different from GNIIT that is 3 yrs , is this counted in both way by ACS , and be considered as AQF bachelor degree , 

having M.C.A , Counted as ICT Major .


----------



## superm

rsingh said:


> I am done with my IELTS and score >=7 for all sections. If I receive +ve ACS assesement, then i will have 60 points to apply EOI. I have submitted ACS for my wife also on 28th October, so hopefully I can get additional 5 points for spouse qualification by end of this month..


Best of luck for both- I also submitted on 28th.
What are your and your wife's anzsco code and year of exp?


----------



## rsingh

superm said:


> Best of luck for both- I also submitted on 28th.
> What are your and your wife's anzsco code and year of exp?


It is 261313 (Software Engineer) for both me and my wife, with 4 years of experience.


----------



## superm

rsingh said:


> It is 261313 (Software Engineer) for both me and my wife, with 4 years of experience.


oh okay.. so if you have been 5 yr experienced then you would not have required acs for both as you would have got extra points for yourself only. Best of Luck mate!


----------



## rsingh

superm said:


> oh okay.. so if you have been 5 yr experienced then you would not have required acs for both as you would have got extra points for yourself only. Best of Luck mate!


Yes, absolutely. But its better to be at higher score, it just increases the chances of early invitation after submission of EOI.


----------



## superm

rsingh said:


> Yes, absolutely. But its better to be at higher score, it just increases the chances of early invitation after submission of EOI.


yup - keep us updated if you hear anything from ACS on any of your application!


----------



## anj0907

pearljam said:


> I have no clue what they are doing. The other thing that my agent said was that different people assess different occupations - so i feel that the number of application or number of assessors for a particular occupation code could also be factors in processing times. Just my 2 cents.
> Also I have my IELTS results coming out on 9 Nov so a little worried about that as well. Think I screwed up in speaking. All the candidates who went to the same examiner as me came out smiling but I personally didnt find her too nice to be honest. She even interrupted me in my 2 min speaking thing. M just trying not to think about all this and trying to go back to my old routine of thinking only about Fridays


Hi Pearljam...are you able to see your IETLS results online??? the website says results for 27th is available but I am unable to see mine...


----------



## sameera207

anj0907 said:


> Hi Pearljam...are you able to see your IETLS results online??? the website says results for 27th is available but I am unable to see mine...


Even though the site says like that most of the time the site is down and you cannot view the results immediately. I had the same problem when viewing my results. Best is to visit the exams center at which you did your exam on the 13th day from the exam date with your passport and collect the original sheet from them. Results will be available online by about next week

All the best.....i can understand how excited you guys must be.....been there gone through that.....


----------



## ankitbnl406

*Query*



amolpa said:


> All,
> 
> To update on ACS skill assessment time- I have got ACS assessment done for code 261314 (Software Tester) in just 25 days and result is positive. I have done it myself with the help of this forum. So thanks to all experts and helpful guys here.
> 
> To add on to this - Bachelor of Electronics/Electronics & Telecom Enngg from India is ICT equivalant degree.
> 
> please let me know if anyone need any help/information on ACS skill Assessment.
> 
> Next is IELTS!!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Amol


HI,

Can you tell me how can we apply for the First step to ACS and What alll docs are required. Help would be appreciated. 

Regards,
Ankit Sudhera


----------



## shekhar15oc

Hi All, I am looking at working in Australia & this is my first post. 

Brief about me -
1) Bachelors of Engineering[B.E.] Information Technology [IT]
2) Age: 31
3) Experience - 9 yrs + 10 months

Based on the above I pass the qualification 60 points. 
Q1) Do i still need IELTS? 
Q2) My partner is B.E., age 27. Can I get 5 points extra as Other category mentioned on Skills Select? If yes, then do I need to get her skills assessed from ACS?
Q3) While applying to ACS, they have mentioned that not to attach Service certificate. But all the companies I have worked for provide only Service Certificates. So is it ok if all the info requested by them is there in Service certificate?
Q4) In the service certificates some of them do not have jobs performed. Will this be an issue with ACS? 

Appreciate if some one can help me with these.


----------



## EddyFR

shekhar15oc said:


> Hi All, I am looking at working in Australia & this is my first post.
> 
> Brief about me -
> 1) Bachelors of Engineering[B.E.] Information Technology [IT]
> 2) Age: 31
> 3) Experience - 9 yrs + 10 months
> 
> Based on the above I pass the qualification 60 points.
> Q1) Do i still need IELTS?
> Q2) My partner is B.E., age 27. Can I get 5 points extra as Other category mentioned on Skills Select? If yes, then do I need to get her skills assessed from ACS?
> Q3) While applying to ACS, they have mentioned that not to attach Service certificate. But all the companies I have worked for provide only Service Certificates. So is it ok if all the info requested by them is there in Service certificate?
> Q4) In the service certificates some of them do not have jobs performed. Will this be an issue with ACS?
> 
> Appreciate if some one can help me with these.


The first two :

Q1) You have to prove that you meet the competent English requirement, so if you don't have a passport from Canada, New Zealand, Ireland, USA or UK then yes you do need to pass the IELTS. 

Q2) You can clain 5 points if your partner is on the same list as you (SOL, CSOL1 etc..), and yes she needs a Skill Assessment.


----------



## rsingh

shekhar15oc said:


> Hi All, I am looking at working in Australia & this is my first post.
> 
> Brief about me -
> 1) Bachelors of Engineering[B.E.] Information Technology [IT]
> 2) Age: 31
> 3) Experience - 9 yrs + 10 months
> 
> Based on the above I pass the qualification 60 points.
> Q1) Do i still need IELTS?
> Q2) My partner is B.E., age 27. Can I get 5 points extra as Other category mentioned on Skills Select? If yes, then do I need to get her skills assessed from ACS?
> Q3) While applying to ACS, they have mentioned that not to attach Service certificate. But all the companies I have worked for provide only Service Certificates. So is it ok if all the info requested by them is there in Service certificate?
> Q4) In the service certificates some of them do not have jobs performed. Will this be an issue with ACS?
> 
> Appreciate if some one can help me with these.



Hello. I will try to answer your queries one by one:
A1) IELTS is not required for ACS skill assessement but it is required when you will sub,it your EOI. So, its better you start preparing for it.

A2) If your partner skills are in SOL, then you can get 5 additional points, but you need skill assessement for the same. It is mandatory if you wish to take points for your spouse skills.

A3) If all the info they require is in service certificate, then it is not an issue.

A4) Unfortunately, they require the job details information. You can contact the HR from your previous organisations to issue you the certificate which mentions all the details which ACS is looking for. 

Hope this helps. All the best for your plans.


----------



## superm

anj0907 said:


> Hi Pearljam...are you able to see your IETLS results online??? the website says results for 27th is available but I am unable to see mine...


Message generally comes a day before the result actually is retrievable. Keep checking. Also you can call up the center where you registered for IELTS to ask if result is out!
Best of luck! Keep us posted!


----------



## superm

Also - I guess you gave on exam on 27th Oct, for that shouldn't be 13th day would be tomorrow?
Do check in morning. Mine was available online on 13th day at around 9:15 AM.
But I know you would keep on checking every 5 min 

@Anj - what was your anzsco code again?


----------



## sun29

ankitbnl406 said:


> HI,
> 
> Can you tell me how can we apply for the First step to ACS and What alll docs are required. Help would be appreciated.
> 
> Regards,
> Ankit Sudhera


Hi Ankit
All information for skill assessment you can find at Migration Skills Assessment | Australian Computer Society. 

Guidelines : http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...-Guidelines-for-Applicants-1-July-2012-V1.pdf

Application checklist : http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...ment-Application-Checklist-1-July-2012-V1.pdf


----------



## shekhar15oc

rsingh said:


> Hello. I will try to answer your queries one by one:
> A1) IELTS is not required for ACS skill assessement but it is required when you will sub,it your EOI. So, its better you start preparing for it.
> 
> A2) If your partner skills are in SOL, then you can get 5 additional points, but you need skill assessement for the same. It is mandatory if you wish to take points for your spouse skills.
> 
> A3) If all the info they require is in service certificate, then it is not an issue.
> 
> A4) Unfortunately, they require the job details information. You can contact the HR from your previous organisations to issue you the certificate which mentions all the details which ACS is looking for.
> 
> Hope this helps. All the best for your plans.


Thanks so much for your reply.

One more small query -
How does one include his current work experience? What one can perhaps get is the employment verification letter from current employer. But that would not have the roles & responsibilities.


----------



## EddyFR

Why does the letter from the current employer would not have the roles and responsibilities ?


----------



## rsingh

shekhar15oc said:


> Thanks so much for your reply.
> 
> One more small query -
> How does one include his current work experience? What one can perhaps get is the employment verification letter from current employer. But that would not have the roles & responsibilities.


You can get a bonafide certificate from your current employer. But you should ask your manager or HR to include your job responsibilities. Otherwise the letter will not be of any use from ACS prespective.


----------



## getsetgo

shekhar15oc said:


> Thanks so much for your reply.
> 
> One more small query -
> How does one include his current work experience? What one can perhaps get is the employment verification letter from current employer. But that would not have the roles & responsibilities.


You would need the letter with job roles and responsibilites on letter head.
if thats not possible, get a statutory declaration signed by your manager. 
Better, to get it on letter head though


----------



## Vinaybs

*Query related to ACS documents*

Hi All,
I applied for ACS yesterday for Software Engineer with 7.5 years of experience. I have provided reference letters for 3 companies and Statutory declaration for my fourth company.

I am able to get Reference Letter from my current company with all the job descriptions and salary information. But my previous company didnt give me a Reference Letter. So had to get Statutory declaration signed by my manager as per Australian Statutory Declaration format.
Is this fine? will my experience be counted.. i am worried  .. I have IELTS 7 in all unit. Overall i have 7.5. 

Also, I have uploaded my CV, BE certificate andmarkscards of all semesters, 3 reference letters and a staturory declaration... is it enough or I shd have uploaded payslips, offerletter and relieving letters?


----------



## superm

Vinaybs said:


> Hi All,
> I applied for ACS yesterday for Software Engineer with 7.5 years of experience. I have provided reference letters for 3 companies and Statutory declaration for my fourth company.
> 
> I am able to get Reference Letter from my current company with all the job descriptions and salary information. But my previous company didnt give me a Reference Letter. So had to get Statutory declaration signed by my manager as per Australian Statutory Declaration format.
> Is this fine? will my experience be counted.. i am worried  .. I have IELTS 7 in all unit. Overall i have 7.5.
> 
> Also, I have uploaded my CV, BE certificate andmarkscards of all semesters, 3 reference letters and a staturory declaration... is it enough or I shd have uploaded payslips, offerletter and relieving letters?


It would work if the declaration is in the wording of your manager and not in yours. Otherwise acs would get back to you and ask for re submission of the same with changed wording. 
What was the start of your declaration?


----------



## Vinaybs

Thanks for the reply superm.. 
Yes.. the declaration is in the words of my manager. It is like this..

Commonwealth of Australia
STATUTORY DECLARATION
Statutory Declarations Act 1959


I,<My Manager Name>,
SENIOR TECHNICAL LEAD, <My Previous Company Name>, BANGALORE, INDIA.

make the following declaration under the Statutory Declarations Act 1959:
... Details about my roles and responsibilities...

This is exactly in the statutory format prescribed by ACS.


----------



## superm

Vinaybs said:


> Thanks for the reply superm..
> Yes.. the declaration is in the words of my manager. It is like this..
> 
> Commonwealth of Australia
> STATUTORY DECLARATION
> Statutory Declarations Act 1959
> 
> I,<My Manager Name>,
> SENIOR TECHNICAL LEAD, <My Previous Company Name>, BANGALORE, INDIA.
> 
> make the following declaration under the Statutory Declarations Act 1959:
> ... Details about my roles and responsibilities...
> 
> This is exactly in the statutory format prescribed by ACS.


Then you are good to go I believe.


----------



## superm

anj0907 said:


> Hi Pearljam...are you able to see your IETLS results online??? the website says results for 27th is available but I am unable to see mine...


@anj @pearljam - any update on results?


----------



## rsingh

Hello All,

My status changed to "Stage 4 - In Progress" today, so i am keeping my fingers crossed for the final verdict.

ACS Applied: 10 October. 
Stage 4-With Accessor: 15 October
Stage 4 - In Progress: 09 November
IELTS: 22 September. (R-8.5, L-8.5, S-7,W-7. Overall - 8)


----------



## ankitbnl406

Hi all, I want to apply PR For Australia.

"I have total 2.5 years of Experience till now. I have Completed MBA (in Information Technology) in 2009-2011, B.tech (in Electronics and Communication Engineering) in 2005-2008, Diploma (in Electronics and Communication Engineering After 10th) in 2002-2005, Certificate of Programming language (JavaScript+DHTML), Internship Certificates.

I have done MBA in 2009-2011 with PGDBM (Post-Graduate Diploma In Business Management) in Information Technology as a Major Subject and Finance as a Minor Subject from New Delhi Institute of Management Studies under Guahati university. It was a 2 years MBA Degree Full Time Programme along with PGDBM.

In this Programme, in the first year, you have to come college for the first 6 months (5 days in a week) and then you have to do job or training for the rest of 6 months. In the second year, you have the option to do job or training in any private company, public company or college itself.

I have done Training for One and a half months as a IT Executive in a private company. The company name was Bigtel IT Solutions period of training from April 2010 to June 2010. After that i have started to work as a Programmer in Techart Software Solutions Pvt. Ltd., New Delhi for 1 year. Then, at present i am working into Liqvid elearning Services, Noida as a Web Developer from June 2011 to till now.

I have also done B.tech in 2005-2008 of 3 years (Because of Diploma it is of 3 years otherwise B.tech is of 4 years) Regular in Electronics and Communication Engineering from B.G.I.E.T. (Bhai Gurdas Institute of Engineering and Technology), Sangrur College under P.T.U. (Punjab Technical University) Jalander. I have also done internship of 6 months into Riken Instrumentions Panchkkula in Research and Development department.

After 10th, i have Completed 3 years Regular Diploma Electronics and Communication Engineering from G.T.B. Khalsa Polytechnic College, Chhapianwali, Malout in 2002-2005.

I have done all the Courses into English Medium."

My skills are into CSOL Schedule 2

I want to know the following questions:

1) Which visa's i can apply for PR into Australia.
2) How much period SOL, CSOL Schedule1, Schedule2 will be valid? Is it for one year or half year or for july 2012 to june 2013 or july 2012 to December 2012.

Appreciate if some one can help me with these.


----------



## superm

rsingh said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My status changed to "Stage 4 - In Progress" today, so i am keeping my fingers crossed for the final verdict.
> 
> ACS Applied: 10 October.
> Stage 4-With Accessor: 15 October
> Stage 4 - In Progress: 09 November
> IELTS: 22 September. (R-8.5, L-8.5, S-7,W-7. Overall - 8)


Congrats dude. Couple of days more at max. Your mail account would now be tired of you, as you will be hitting a lot of refresh now  
Keep us updated.


----------



## anj0907

superm said:


> @anj @pearljam - any update on results?


Hi superm...yeah results are out...but not good...missed by 0.5 in writing...all other sections got 7.5...


----------



## superm

anj0907 said:


> Hi superm...yeah results are out...but not good...missed by 0.5 in writing...all other sections got 7.5...


 got a 6.5 in writing? That's harsh of them ..how many points do you have without IELTS points?


----------



## anj0907

superm said:


> got a 6.5 in writing? That's harsh of them ..how many points do you have without IELTS points?


Yeah...even I never expected my writing to be so bad as to get a 6.5 ...I have 55 points otherwise...so have to re-write IETLS...no other way out


----------



## superm

ankitbnl406 said:


> Hi all, I want to apply PR For Australia.
> 
> "I have total 2.5 years of Experience till now. I have Completed MBA (in Information Technology) in 2009-2011, B.tech (in Electronics and Communication Engineering) in 2005-2008, Diploma (in Electronics and Communication Engineering After 10th) in 2002-2005, Certificate of Programming language (JavaScript+DHTML), Internship Certificates.
> 
> I have done MBA in 2009-2011 with PGDBM (Post-Graduate Diploma In Business Management) in Information Technology as a Major Subject and Finance as a Minor Subject from New Delhi Institute of Management Studies under Guahati university. It was a 2 years MBA Degree Full Time Programme along with PGDBM.
> 
> In this Programme, in the first year, you have to come college for the first 6 months (5 days in a week) and then you have to do job or training for the rest of 6 months. In the second year, you have the option to do job or training in any private company, public company or college itself.
> 
> I have done Training for One and a half months as a IT Executive in a private company. The company name was Bigtel IT Solutions period of training from April 2010 to June 2010. After that i have started to work as a Programmer in Techart Software Solutions Pvt. Ltd., New Delhi for 1 year. Then, at present i am working into Liqvid elearning Services, Noida as a Web Developer from June 2011 to till now.
> 
> I have also done B.tech in 2005-2008 of 3 years (Because of Diploma it is of 3 years otherwise B.tech is of 4 years) Regular in Electronics and Communication Engineering from B.G.I.E.T. (Bhai Gurdas Institute of Engineering and Technology), Sangrur College under P.T.U. (Punjab Technical University) Jalander. I have also done internship of 6 months into Riken Instrumentions Panchkkula in Research and Development department.
> 
> After 10th, i have Completed 3 years Regular Diploma Electronics and Communication Engineering from G.T.B. Khalsa Polytechnic College, Chhapianwali, Malout in 2002-2005.
> 
> I have done all the Courses into English Medium."
> 
> My skills are into CSOL Schedule 2
> 
> I want to know the following questions:
> 
> 1) Which visa's i can apply for PR into Australia.
> 2) How much period SOL, CSOL Schedule1, Schedule2 will be valid? Is it for one year or half year or for july 2012 to june 2013 or july 2012 to December 2012.
> 
> Appreciate if some one can help me with these.


I would rather have some senior to comment on this, it's way above my knowledge of things.


----------



## superm

anj0907 said:


> Yeah...even I never expected my writing to be so bad as to get a 6.5 ...I have 55 points otherwise...so have to re-write IETLS...no other way out


Yup, no other way I believe. Sorry anj it turned out this way. 
Don't loose patience and get a date for next test. And prepare with a strategy keeping in mind what and where you need to put focus more.


----------



## anj0907

superm said:


> Yup, no other way I believe. Sorry anj it turned out this way.
> Don't loose patience and get a date for next test. And prepare with a strategy keeping in mind what and where you need to put focus more.


Yeah...thanx superm...


----------



## getsetgo

rsingh said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My status changed to "Stage 4 - In Progress" today, so i am keeping my fingers crossed for the final verdict.
> 
> ACS Applied: 10 October.
> Stage 4-With Accessor: 15 October
> Stage 4 - In Progress: 09 November
> IELTS: 22 September. (R-8.5, L-8.5, S-7,W-7. Overall - 8)


ur acs letter is on its way then..shld get it today


----------



## superm

getsetgo said:


> ur acs letter is on its way then..shld get it today


Your timelines is quite something. Applied for visa yet? 
What is your ANZSCO code?


----------



## rsingh

superm said:


> Congrats dude. Couple of days more at max. Your mail account would now be tired of you, as you will be hitting a lot of refresh now
> Keep us updated.


Literally yes  That is the only thing i am gonna do (refresh the mailbox) till i receive the verdict.


----------



## Vinaybs

superm said:


> Then you are good to go I believe.


Thanks superm.

I got an update from ACS. Status is "With Accessor" which is level4. It changes from level 1 to level4 just in one day!! what you think??? how much time it may take to get the result?

I am curious and also anxious....


----------



## superm

Vinaybs said:


> Thanks superm.
> 
> I got an update from ACS. Status is "With Accessor" which is level4. It changes from level 1 to level4 just in one day!! what you think??? how much time it may take to get the result?
> 
> I am curious and also anxious....


When did you submit your application?
How much experience you have and which anzsco code you took?

Generally with assessor change happens from 1 to 5 days - but actual processing of application starts when status becomes 'in progress' - after that it only takes couple of days to get results!


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

I got my IELTS results today - Listening	- 8 Reading- 9	Writing-7	Speaking-7.5	Overall-8

but no news yet from ACS...


----------



## anj0907

pearljam said:


> I got my IELTS results today - Listening	- 8 Reading- 9	Writing-7	Speaking-7.5	Overall-8
> 
> but no news yet from ACS...


Congrats! :clap2:


----------



## superm

pearljam said:


> I got my IELTS results today - Listening	- 8 Reading- 9	Writing-7	Speaking-7.5	Overall-8
> 
> but no news yet from ACS...


Congrats Pearl.. 
When did you submit your ACS ?
ANZSCO Code? year of experience?


----------



## Vinaybs

superm said:


> When did you submit your application?
> How much experience you have and which anzsco code you took?
> 
> Generally with assessor change happens from 1 to 5 days - but actual processing of application starts when status becomes 'in progress' - after that it only takes couple of days to get results!


I have 7.5 years of experience and I have applied for 
ANZSCO code: 261313 - Software Engineer

ACS Application date: 08-Nov-2012 
Status on 08-Nov-2012: In Progress
Status as seen on 09-Nov-2012: With Accessor

So, it has changed from In progress(level 1) to with accessor(level 4) in one day! 
So not sure if the actual process starts from here.. and how long i need to wait for the result.

Please let me know


----------



## ankitbnl406

Vinaybs said:


> I have 7.5 years of experience and I have applied for
> ANZSCO code: 261313 - Software Engineer
> 
> ACS Application date: 08-Nov-2012
> Status on 08-Nov-2012: In Progress
> Status as seen on 09-Nov-2012: With Accessor
> 
> So, it has changed from In progress(level 1) to with accessor(level 4) in one day!
> So not sure if the actual process starts from here.. and how long i need to wait for the result.
> 
> Please let me know


Hi,

How do u apply. Can you tell me the steps to apply for ACS

Regards,
Ankit Sudhera


----------



## shekhar15oc

All, I am finding it hard to get the employment letter mentioning Roles & Responsibilities from my existing employer. Any tips on how to get this done? I dont want them to know that i will be applying for visa.


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

superm said:


> Congrats Pearl..
> When did you submit your ACS ?
> ANZSCO Code? year of experience?


Thanks bro... Submitted ACS 04 OCT.. Network Engineer 4 yrs exp


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

shekhar15oc said:


> All, I am finding it hard to get the employment letter mentioning Roles & Responsibilities from my existing employer. Any tips on how to get this done? I dont want them to know that i will be applying for visa.


For your current employer it is understandable if you dont want tem to know about your plans. What you can do is write your roles and responsibilties and get a Stat declaration or Stamp paper and get one of your supervisors or managers to sign it. That should do it..


----------



## superm

Vinaybs said:


> I have 7.5 years of experience and I have applied for
> ANZSCO code: 261313 - Software Engineer
> 
> ACS Application date: 08-Nov-2012
> Status on 08-Nov-2012: In Progress
> Status as seen on 09-Nov-2012: With Accessor
> 
> So, it has changed from In progress(level 1) to with accessor(level 4) in one day!
> So not sure if the actual process starts from here.. and how long i need to wait for the result.
> 
> Please let me know


Actually progress starts when status becomes stage 4 or 5 - in progress. After that just couple of days..
These days they are taking around 4 weeks to give out results. So keep an eye on your mail for any extra documentation they might need, they will mail - and also on the status on the site! Good luck!


----------



## Vinaybs

*RE:How to apply*



ankitbnl406 said:


> Process is simple. Let me tell you the list of documents you require.
> 1. CV
> 2. All your semester marks cards plus the certificate
> 3. Reference letters from all the companies. It is good if the salary is also mentioned.
> 4. If there is no reference letter, then statutory declaration in your manager's words according to the australian standard stat format.
> 
> Now, once you have all the above documents ready, get them notrified.
> 
> Go to the migration-skills-assessment site
> and click on "individual online application"
> (Sorry i cannot post the URL as i am still not considered as active member  )
> 
> And follow the simple steps specified in there... during appliying, anytime you can save your application and you will get a userid and password to your mail address which you can use to continue from where you last saved.
> 
> At the end, you need to give your credit card details for the fee, which is AUS $450
> 
> Make sure to give all correct information whcih will make the process very quick.


----------



## superm

pearljam said:


> For your current employer it is understandable if you dont want tem to know about your plans. What you can do is write your roles and responsibilties and get a Stat declaration or Stamp paper and get one of your supervisors or managers to sign it. That should do it..


But the thing is this document should be in *words of your manager*, not yours. For example it should go like this:
_
I, <ur manager's name>, manager of <ur name> .... _


----------



## soeid

shekhar15oc said:


> All, I am finding it hard to get the employment letter mentioning Roles & Responsibilities from my existing employer. Any tips on how to get this done? I dont want them to know that i will be applying for visa.


You can ask your supervisor or superior coworker for the letter. You need to prove the hieararchy in your office, provide evidences of his position (i.e. company ID, business cards etc)


----------



## superm

Vinaybs said:


> ankitbnl406 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Process is simple. Let me tell you the list of documents you require.
> 1. CV
> 2. All your semester marks cards plus the certificate
> 3. Reference letters from all the companies. It is good if the salary is also mentioned.
> 4. If there is no reference letter, then statutory declaration in your manager's words according to the australian standard stat format.
> 
> Now, once you have all the above documents ready, get them notrified.
> 
> Go to the migration-skills-assessment site
> and click on "individual online application"
> (Sorry i cannot post the URL as i am still not considered as active member  )
> 
> And follow the simple steps specified in there... during appliying, anytime you can save your application and you will get a userid and password to your mail address which you can use to continue from where you last saved.
> 
> At the end, you need to give your credit card details for the fee, which is AUS $450
> 
> Make sure to give all correct information whcih will make the process very quick.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you also need Birth Certificate and passport too..
Click to expand...


----------



## Vinaybs

superm said:


> Vinaybs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you also need Birth Certificate and passport too..
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes.. my mistake. Need passport as well. I dont have a birth certificate. So didnt upload the birth certificate. One of my friend did the same and he got the ACS positive response.
Click to expand...


----------



## shekhar15oc

Goran said:


> You can ask your supervisor or superior coworker for the letter. You need to prove the hieararchy in your office, provide evidences of his position (i.e. company ID, business cards etc)


Thanks for this suggestion. I will try this.


----------



## sun29

Vinaybs said:


> ankitbnl406 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Process is simple. Let me tell you the list of documents you require.
> 1. CV
> 2. All your semester marks cards plus the certificate
> 3. Reference letters from all the companies. It is good if the salary is also mentioned.
> 4. If there is no reference letter, then statutory declaration in your manager's words according to the australian standard stat format.
> 
> Now, once you have all the above documents ready, get them notrified.
> 
> Go to the migration-skills-assessment site
> and click on "individual online application"
> (Sorry i cannot post the URL as i am still not considered as active member  )
> 
> And follow the simple steps specified in there... during appliying, anytime you can save your application and you will get a userid and password to your mail address which you can use to continue from where you last saved.
> 
> At the end, you need to give your credit card details for the fee, which is AUS $450
> 
> Make sure to give all correct information whcih will make the process very quick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do we need to submit CV to ACS ? It is not mention in document checklist.
Click to expand...


----------



## superm

CV might be optional - but it is suggested that you give them that! As it gives you a chance to put your life in front of them as you want them to see, not as they picture you from rest of documents - so better do it!


----------



## Cartisol

superm said:


> CV might be optional - but it is suggested that you give them that! As it gives you a chance to put your life in front of them as you want them to see, not as they picture you from rest of documents - so better do it!


Hi 

In my case, I managed to get hard copy of the letter from HRs as per ACS format from two of my companies. However the third company, will only send me a black and white scan copy of the letter from HR. Will that be a problem when going to notary ? Or when submitting for ACS ? Anyway its going to be online  Any thoughts ? However I will have the email from my HR group sending me that letter.

Also, do we require to attach the syllabus as I am from Electronics and Communication Engineering and have only 4.9 years of IT experience.


----------



## superm

Cartisol said:


> Hi
> 
> In my case, I managed to get hard copy of the letter from HRs as per ACS format from two of my companies. However the third company, will only send me a black and white scan copy of the letter from HR. Will that be a problem when going to notary ? Or when submitting for ACS ? Anyway its going to be online  Any thoughts ?
> *Even if its online - it is color scan that you upload - so it might matter, not sure though! *
> 
> However I will have the email from my HR group sending me that letter.
> 
> Also, do we require to attach the syllabus as I am from Electronics and Communication Engineering and have only 4.9 years of IT experience.
> * If you are attaching the scorecards with your application - which you have to; then they will be able to see subject names and its quite fine. Also, I read somewhere in this forum only that Au accepts ECE degree in IT only - so I would say not required; neither do they have any option now to upload the syllabus*



Replies in bold.


----------



## fmasaud84

Cartisol said:


> Hi
> 
> In my case, I managed to get hard copy of the letter from HRs as per ACS format from two of my companies. However the third company, will only send me a black and white scan copy of the letter from HR. Will that be a problem when going to notary ? Or when submitting for ACS ? Anyway its going to be online  Any thoughts ? However I will have the email from my HR group sending me that letter.
> 
> Also, do we require to attach the syllabus as I am from Electronics and Communication Engineering and have only 4.9 years of IT experience.


my all the documents which i uploaded for skill assessment were black and white copies, and i did not face any problem.

this is good idea to show them, which subjects you have studied as they want to know this to assess your application.


----------



## Cartisol

superm said:


> Replies in bold.


Perfect buddy

Thank you for your reply 

Well you won't believe, in no time after posting here about third company, I was very surprised and happy to see the letter in my inbox which is color scan from my 3rd company too  Yaaaay I am very happy and got all letters properly from respective HRs in company letterhead.

Now, I don't want to delay much. So could you please share me EXACTLY what documents needed to be uploaded and since I had already been to Sydney and was working close to an year, I also have a Oz bank account through which I can quickly make payment directly in dollars for 450 AUD.

So please help with documents that are needed in my case. 

Also, I don't want to produce my self declaration or company letter or manager letter from my current company as I am quitting it now. Will it be a problem ? I mean ACS would dont get good impression on my Profile as I don't currently work. ???

Thank you


----------



## superm

Cartisol said:


> Perfect buddy
> 
> Thank you for your reply
> 
> Well you won't believe, in no time after posting here about third company, I was very surprised and happy to see the letter in my inbox which is color scan from my 3rd company too  Yaaaay I am very happy and got all letters properly from respective HRs in company letterhead.
> 
> Now, I don't want to delay much. So could you please share me EXACTLY what documents needed to be uploaded and since I had already been to Sydney and was working close to an year, I also have a Oz bank account through which I can quickly make payment directly in dollars for 450 AUD.
> 
> So please help with documents that are needed in my case.
> 
> Also, I don't want to produce my self declaration or company letter or manager letter from my current company as I am quitting it now. Will it be a problem ? I mean ACS would dont get good impression on my Profile as I don't currently work. ???
> 
> Thank you


Good for you buddy - For the other part, ACS I believe don't take impressions. Its there to assess what you want them to. Go to ACS site and start applying - it does not submit until the last step - before that you will be able to see what all documents its asking for. You can upload it as and when you have the document - when completed with docs then you can pay - when you pay, application is submitted. 

I wish I had done the same. I gathered info that what do I require and got all the docs certified - they were close to 170 pages, when I started applying not more than 30 pages were used


----------



## Cartisol

superm said:


> Good for you buddy - For the other part, ACS I believe don't take impressions. Its there to assess what you want them to. Go to ACS site and start applying - it does not submit until the last step - before that you will be able to see what all documents its asking for. You can upload it as and when you have the document - when completed with docs then you can pay - when you pay, application is submitted.
> 
> I wish I had done the same. I gathered info that what do I require and got all the docs certified - they were close to 170 pages, when I started applying not more than 30 pages were used


Hi

THank you so much for your reply again. And one more thing; with respect to ECE course syllabus, I think they are behind what subtopics covered in a particular subject. Well I am unsure. So then will go-ahead without course syllabus as I couldn't find any good one online.

Well will initiate my ACS process.


----------



## soeid

you dont need CV for skills assessment


----------



## krantinelluri

Cartisol said:


> Hi
> 
> In my case, I managed to get hard copy of the letter from HRs as per ACS format from two of my companies. However the third company, will only send me a black and white scan copy of the letter from HR. Will that be a problem when going to notary ? Or when submitting for ACS ? Anyway its going to be online  Any thoughts ? However I will have the email from my HR group sending me that letter.
> 
> Also, do we require to attach the syllabus as I am from Electronics and Communication Engineering and have only 4.9 years of IT experience.


For the first question,I don't think B&W copy matters,atleast it is not in my case, where I submitted Black & White copy of my Vendor certificate last month and got +vely assessed.

Second question, I am also from ECE background and didn't attach any syllabus,but I attached my CMM and Individual semester mark sheets though.


----------



## sameera207

anj0907 said:


> Hi superm...yeah results are out...but not good...missed by 0.5 in writing...all other sections got 7.5...


too bad but dont give up. I have some tipa that i took from sraza who is is a senior member of this forum.


for writing refer "ryans iekts essay writing" videos on youtube. There are 4 videos each for both discussion and argument essays. That with practice wiuld help you score 7. 

all the best....


----------



## anj0907

sameera207 said:


> too bad but dont give up. I have some tipa that i took from sraza who is is a senior member of this forum.
> 
> 
> for writing refer "ryans iekts essay writing" videos on youtube. There are 4 videos each for both discussion and argument essays. That with practice wiuld help you score 7.
> 
> all the best....



Thanks Sameera...I did go through Ryan's videos before my exams...There cud have been 2 things which i feel cud have happend...1) Penalised for underlength 2) not enough points to support my essay (as the topic was quite weird abt benefits or drawback of having more old people in the country)


----------



## Joy75

*ACS 190 Affidavit*



jagadeesha said:


> Max 12 weeks :ranger: and min 7days :clap2: check this thread...


Hi,

Couldn't find link to place new post, so using reply to this.

Is it mandatory to have 'Role & Responsibilities' details from employer for applying in 190.
Do ACS right away reject applications without it.

What are the chances if i apply with Affidavit for current role and responsibilities.

Thanks,
Joy


----------



## mini2ran

*ACS skills assesment*

Hi All,

I am new to this forum. Hope everyone is doing good.

I have a query on ACS approval. 
I am from Electrical and electronics engineering backgorund with 5+ years of IT experience. Am i eligible for ACS approval? As per last year rules, For a non IT backgorund 6 years of IT exp is requried to apply for ACS approval, is this the same scenario after the new rules?

Can some one please reply to my Question on my eligibility for ACS approval?

Regards,
Mini2ran


----------



## fmasaud84

anj0907 said:


> Thanks Sameera...I did go through Ryan's videos before my exams...There cud have been 2 things which i feel cud have happend...1) Penalised for underlength 2) not enough points to support my essay (as the topic was quite weird abt benefits or drawback of having more old people in the country)


I am sure you will do well in next test, so don't give up and good luck


----------



## mohsinhere

Hi All, I'm new here...I'm Mohsin...I had applied for assessment on Oct 11th...Now my status has changed to "In Progress". What does that mean? Until Friday it was the longgg..."With Assessor".

I'm not sure i'll get +ve result since my graduation was in Electronics and Communication Engineering and my experience is as a software engineer for 5 years...

Will update my results here...


----------



## sun29

Hello friends., 
Just want to check is there any anzsco code to assess skill for professor/lecturer ? One of my friend was checking for Australia migration and he could not find any code. He is master of electronics and telecommunication engineering and working as asst professor since last 5 years.


----------



## espresso

Hi sun29, 

have a look at the SOL Schedule 1+2: University Lecturer is listed as ANZSCO code 242111 and the relevant assessing authority would be VETASSESS. However, it is only on the CSOL, so he will not be able to apply for an independent skilled visa right now. 

Alternatively, he could have a look at

Training and Research visa (Subclass 402) (if he wants to research, not applicable for lecturing positions, though) 
 Temporary Work (Skilled) visa (Subclass 457)

If he looks at the information for visiting scholars on University webpages, he should be able to get a better idea about all the options. 

Cheerio, 
Monika


----------



## EddyFR

Good news !
My application just moved to status "In Progress", still Stage 4.
I should receive the result soon normally.
But the thing that I don't get is that it's 4:00 am in Sydney ! How could my status change at 4:00 am ?


----------



## rsingh

EddyFR said:


> Good news !
> My application just moved to status "In Progress", still Stage 4.
> I should receive the result soon normally.
> But the thing that I don't get is that it's 4:00 am in Sydney ! How could my status change at 4:00 am ?



Thats great mate. My status changed to In progress on 9th November, but I am still waiting for the letter :confused2: Tired of refreshing the mailbox now..


----------



## EddyFR

rsingh said:


> Thats great mate. My status changed to In progress on 9th November, but I am still waiting for the letter :confused2: Tired of refreshing the mailbox now..


9th November was a friday, so nothing happened during the week-end, that's normal.
You should get your email on tuesday, something like that.
Keep us updated !


----------



## rsingh

EddyFR said:


> 9th November was a friday, so nothing happened during the week-end, that's normal.
> You should get your email on tuesday, something like that.
> Keep us updated !


Got the assesement letter today and it is positive.  They have recognized my entire experience. Yipppeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## anj0907

mohsinhere said:


> Hi All, I'm new here...I'm Mohsin...I had applied for assessment on Oct 11th...Now my status has changed to "In Progress". What does that mean? Until Friday it was the longgg..."With Assessor".
> 
> I'm not sure i'll get +ve result since my graduation was in Electronics and Communication Engineering and my experience is as a software engineer for 5 years...
> 
> Will update my results here...


Hi Mohsin, normally when the status changes to Stage 4 'In progress', people get the result in 2-4days...good luck!


----------



## anj0907

fmasaud84 said:


> I am sure you will do well in next test, so don't give up and good luck


Thank u fmasaud84...


----------



## anj0907

EddyFR said:


> Good news !
> My application just moved to status "In Progress", still Stage 4.
> I should receive the result soon normally.
> But the thing that I don't get is that it's 4:00 am in Sydney ! How could my status change at 4:00 am ?


That is great EddyFR...My status changed to 'In progress' on a saturday, so dont bother abt the time... Good luck n keep us posted...


----------



## mohsinhere

Hi All,

I got my assessment results today...+ve 

Applied on 11th October
Status Changed to Progress on 9th November
Assessment Results on 12th November

Qualification: Electronics & Communications Engineering
Experience: 5 yrs as Software Engineer

So what next? IELTS?


----------



## mohsinhere

EddyFR said:


> Good news !
> My application just moved to status "In Progress", still Stage 4.
> I should receive the result soon normally.
> But the thing that I don't get is that it's 4:00 am in Sydney ! How could my status change at 4:00 am ?


You may receive the result today...since I too got the same...


----------



## anj0907

mohsinhere said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my assessment results today...+ve
> 
> Applied on 11th October
> Status Changed to Progress on 9th November
> Assessment Results on 12th November
> 
> Qualification: Electronics & Communications Engineering
> Experience: 5 yrs as Software Engineer
> 
> So what next? IELTS?


Congrats!


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

rsingh said:


> Got the assesement letter today and it is positive.  They have recognized my entire experience. Yipppeeeeeeeeeeee


congrats!!!!!


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

mohsinhere said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my assessment results today...+ve
> 
> Applied on 11th October
> Status Changed to Progress on 9th November
> Assessment Results on 12th November
> 
> Qualification: Electronics & Communications Engineering
> Experience: 5 yrs as Software Engineer
> 
> So what next? IELTS?


congrats for the result! Good luck with IELTS


----------



## sun29

espresso said:


> Hi sun29,
> 
> have a look at the SOL Schedule 1+2: University Lecturer is listed as ANZSCO code 242111 and the relevant assessing authority would be VETASSESS. However, it is only on the CSOL, so he will not be able to apply for an independent skilled visa right now.
> 
> Alternatively, he could have a look at
> 
> Training and Research visa (Subclass 402) (if he wants to research, not applicable for lecturing positions, though)
> Temporary Work (Skilled) visa (Subclass 457)
> 
> If he looks at the information for visiting scholars on University webpages, he should be able to get a better idea about all the options.
> 
> Cheerio,
> Monika


Thanks i will tell my friend to check for the same


----------



## sun29

mohsinhere said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my assessment results today...+ve
> 
> Applied on 11th October
> Status Changed to Progress on 9th November
> Assessment Results on 12th November
> 
> Qualification: Electronics & Communications Engineering
> Experience: 5 yrs as Software Engineer
> 
> So what next? IELTS?



congrats. 11th October results are getting finalized !. I submitted document to ACS on October 26th.. Currently its with Accessor


----------



## sun29

rsingh said:


> Got the assesement letter today and it is positive.  They have recognized my entire experience. Yipppeeeeeeeeeeee


Congrats !


----------



## espresso

Hi everyone, 

I thought I would share the good news as well: 

Applied on 13th October
With Assessor on 15th November
Results on 12th November

Qualification: Software Engineer
Experience: 5 years (fully counted)

Cheerio, Monika


----------



## monavy

i have submitted on 16th October. waiting for it. i think it is taking more time for 263 codes.


----------



## sun29

monavy said:


> i have submitted on 16th October. waiting for it. i think it is taking more time for 263 codes.


You probably get result in next 2-3 days. Best of luck and keep us updated.


----------



## devandroid

Congratulations to all who got +ve results. I submitted to ACS on 10th Nov, today the status has changed and it is with Assessor (4th stage). waiting for results....


----------



## Cartisol

espresso said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I thought I would share the good news as well:
> 
> Applied on 13th October
> With Assessor on 15th November
> Results on 12th November
> 
> Qualification: Software Engineer
> Experience: 5 years (fully counted)
> 
> Cheerio, Monika


Congrats.

By the way which code you applied for ? 261313 ? If suppose, I apply for 261313, but they dont find it very suitable for that, will they change it to 261312 and give me a positive reply or just ignore/give a negative reply ? 

Because I am not very clear which would my role would fit to in ANZCODE. However I have already read the descriptions of that. Please share your thoughts


----------



## espresso

Hi Cartisol, 

yes, I got assessed against ANZSCO 261313 (Software Engineer). I have a Software Engineering degree and currently work at the department of Sofware Engineering at our university, so the code selection was easy for me. 261312 (Developer Programmer) is pretty similar, but you might wish to take other aspects (possible state sponsorship etc.) into consideration.

Have a look at this great thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...co-code-apply-acs-261311-261312-261313-a.html

I think that the procedure regarding ANZSCO code change varies. If ACS thinks that your education and experience would fit another code

sometimes they just change it: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...code-acs-but-not-nomination-lists-states.html
sometimes they tell you that you are unsuitable to get assessed for X but would you perhaps like to change to Y. I cannot find the threads/posts right now, but I remember seeing a couple...
they could also just send you a negative reply. The first two options are really just based on the goodwill of the assessor/CO. 

Bottom line: Make sure that you submit a strong application that fits the occupation code as closely as possible (for instance by preparing templates for the reference letters in ACS format yourself). 

Hope that helps, 
Monika


----------



## EddyFR

Guys, for your positive assessment, did you receive an email or it was a letter sent by a post service ?


----------



## espresso

Hi EddyFR, 

I got my assessment by email.


----------



## superm

EddyFR said:


> Guys, for your positive assessment, did you receive an email or it was a letter sent by a post service ?


Hey Eddy - any updates on your ACS?


----------



## EddyFR

No , still status "In Progress", I'm waiting for the email tomorrow or the day after tomorrow normaly.


----------



## jjgeevi

*doubt*

Hi,
Just going to start the process for skill assesment ,
Amol.. do we have to notarize every certificate (educational?)



amolpa said:


> All,
> 
> To update on ACS skill assessment time- I have got ACS assessment done for code 261314 (Software Tester) in just 25 days and result is positive. I have done it myself with the help of this forum. So thanks to all experts and helpful guys here.
> 
> To add on to this - Bachelor of Electronics/Electronics & Telecom Enngg from India is ICT equivalant degree.
> 
> please let me know if anyone need any help/information on ACS skill Assessment.
> 
> Next is IELTS!!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Amol


----------



## fmasaud84

jjgeevi said:


> Hi,
> Just going to start the process for skill assesment ,
> Amol.. do we have to notarize every certificate (educational?)


yes if you are talking about bachelor degree, masters or diploma.

no need for Cisco or Microsoft certification, for these you just need to proive the link with verification codes.


----------



## Cartisol

espresso said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I thought I would share the good news as well:
> 
> Applied on 13th October
> *With Assessor on 15th November*
> 
> [/FONT]Results on 12th November
> 
> Qualification: Software Engineer
> Experience: 5 years (fully counted)
> 
> Cheerio, Monika


*Should the one in red above be 15th October ?*


----------



## Cartisol

espresso said:


> Hi Cartisol,
> 
> yes, I got assessed against ANZSCO 261313 (Software Engineer). I have a Software Engineering degree and currently work at the department of Sofware Engineering at our university, so the code selection was easy for me. 261312 (Developer Programmer) is pretty similar, but you might wish to take other aspects (possible state sponsorship etc.) into consideration.
> 
> Have a look at this great thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...co-code-apply-acs-261311-261312-261313-a.html
> 
> I think that the procedure regarding ANZSCO code change varies. If ACS thinks that your education and experience would fit another code
> 
> sometimes they just change it: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...code-acs-but-not-nomination-lists-states.html
> sometimes they tell you that you are unsuitable to get assessed for X but would you perhaps like to change to Y. I cannot find the threads/posts right now, but I remember seeing a couple...
> they could also just send you a negative reply. The first two options are really just based on the goodwill of the assessor/CO.
> 
> Bottom line: Make sure that you submit a strong application that fits the occupation code as closely as possible (for instance by preparing templates for the reference letters in ACS format yourself).
> 
> Hope that helps,
> Monika


Dear Monika

Thank you so much for your very detailed and understandable reply. That says everything  And thank you for your help in sharing the link and thank you so much for your time in getting those links, I appreciate it greatly   

Well I might have to then have a look at different state things and need to decide the code, most probably would go with Developer Programmer which suits me most.

Have great time  Cheers


----------



## sweethina99

I applied on 10th october in systems administration .my status changed to with accessor stage 4 2 weeks backs and still it is in the same stage. with the statistics of results recieved mine should be near final stages.. coz now i m bit worried because most of the people who applied after me have started getting their positive assesments..


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

sweethina99 said:


> I applied on 10th october in systems administration .my status changed to with accessor stage 4 2 weeks backs and still it is in the same stage. with the statistics of results recieved mine should be near final stages.. coz now i m bit worried because most of the people who applied after me have started getting their positive assesments..


Not really. I applied October 4th but still no news yet... I guess some of us just need to be patient... I just hope they consider all my experience; they can take 2 more weeks if they want for that.


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

Eddy - any news from ACS?


----------



## fmasaud84

sweethina99 said:


> I applied on 10th october in systems administration .my status changed to with accessor stage 4 2 weeks backs and still it is in the same stage. with the statistics of results recieved mine should be near final stages.. coz now i m bit worried because most of the people who applied after me have started getting their positive assesments..


you can expect a result in next couple of days.

just keeping checking the status. as soon as your application status will change to "in progress " you can expect your result same day or next day.


----------



## sweethina99

just checked the status again after my frst post..it now has changed from 'with accessor' to 'in progress' again. so it mean it could arrive to me in a day or two?? fingers crossed...


----------



## getsetgo

sweethina99 said:


> just checked the status again after my frst post..it now has changed from 'with accessor' to 'in progress' again. so it mean it could arrive to me in a day or two?? fingers crossed...


Yes. In a day u shld hv ur assessment.
All d besr


----------



## EddyFR

pearljam said:


> Eddy - any news from ACS?


Still Nothing


----------



## soeid

It'll take 3 weeks guys for ACS assessment


----------



## EddyFR

That depends ! I applied the 5th October and it's still not finished.


----------



## soeid

EddyFR said:


> That depends ! I applied the 5th October and it's still not finished.


Expect it this week


----------



## monavy

sweethina99 said:


> just checked the status again after my frst post..it now has changed from 'with accessor' to 'in progress' again. so it mean it could arrive to me in a day or two?? fingers crossed...


what date did u submit the application?

Regards


----------



## Vinaybs

*Waiting on response from ACS*

Hi All,
I applied on 8th of November... and on 9th the status changed to "With Accessor" ... but from then on, no changes at all... me too waiting for any update from ACS..


----------



## EddyFR

Vinaybs said:


> Hi All,
> I applied on 8th of November... and on 9th the status changed to "With Accessor" ... but from then on, no changes at all... me too waiting for any update from ACS..


The status 'With accessor' is the longest part. It should last at least 4 weeks. Good luck.


----------



## EddyFR

pearljam said:


> Eddy - any news from ACS?


Pearljam what is the status of your application ?


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

EddyFR said:


> Pearljam what is the status of your application ?


No news yet...


----------



## EddyFR

pearljam said:


> No news yet...


Same for me, no news, your status is 'In progress' too ?


----------



## mohsinhere

EddyFR said:


> Same for me, no news, your status is 'In progress' too ?



Hmm...I wonder how come my assessment results are out...i applied after you guys...on 11th Oct... 

Dont worry...2 more days left in this week...


----------



## EddyFR

God works in mysterious ways


----------



## superm

mohsinhere said:


> Hmm...I wonder how come my assessment results are out...i applied after you guys...on 11th Oct...
> 
> Dont worry...2 more days left in this week...


when did you get your result? what anzsco code?


----------



## superm

@RSINGH - hey - whats the status of your ACS application? it went to 'in progress' 5 days ago, right?


----------



## mohsinhere

superm said:


> when did you get your result? what anzsco code?


I got mine on 12th November...anzsco code is 261313...


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

EddyFR said:


> Same for me, no news, your status is 'In progress' too ?


yes ... How about you? How long has your application been in In Progress?


----------



## EddyFR

pearljam said:


> yes ... How about you? How long has your application been in In Progress?


My application is 'In progress' since the 11th October (sunday evening !!??) and you ?


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

EddyFR said:


> My application is 'In progress' since the 11th October (sunday evening !!??) and you ?


I don't know since when. My agent told me its IN PROGRESS. But you should be getting it by tomorrow or day after for sure.. Good luck man!


----------



## sameera207

EddyFR said:


> My application is 'In progress' since the 11th October (sunday evening !!??) and you ?


impatiently waiting for the assessment results of you as i submitted on 23rd oct and waiting for results and hoping i would get it next week. However seeing extreme cases that take longer than 4 weeks worry me.

Let us know as soon as you get the results.

All the best


----------



## sameera207

pearljam said:


> yes ... How about you? How long has your application been in In Progress?


impatiently waiting for the assessment results of you as i submitted on 23rd oct and waiting for results and hoping i would get it next week. However seeing extreme cases that take longer than 4 weeks worry me.

Let us know as soon as you get the results.

All the best


----------



## zamil525

saydur said:


> my wife got it in 8 days....




That's great!!! I have just submitted my ACS application on 12-Nov, then the next day I found it in stage 4 "with Assessor". Don't know how much time will it take to go to the final step. One question did u apply via any agent or u did it in online by ur own?


----------



## EddyFR

zamil525 said:


> That's great!!! I have just submitted my ACS application on 12-Nov, then the next day I found it in stage 4 "with Assessor". Don't know how much time will it take to go to the final step. One question did u apply via any agent or u did it in online by ur own?


This is normal, the Stage 4 comes very quickly, Stage 4 "With Assessor" is the longest part. It can take 4 weeks at least. Good luck.


----------



## superm

EddyFR said:


> My application is 'In progress' since the 11th October (sunday evening !!??) and you ?


You mean 11th November and not October, right?


----------



## saydur

zamil525 said:


> That's great!!! I have just submitted my ACS application on 12-Nov, then the next day I found it in stage 4 "with Assessor". Don't know how much time will it take to go to the final step. One question did u apply via any agent or u did it in online by ur own?


I did it myself...


----------



## rsingh

superm said:


> @RSINGH - hey - whats the status of your ACS application? it went to 'in progress' 5 days ago, right?


Hello. I recieved +ve assessement on 11th November. Now waiting for my wife's assessement, then will lodge EOI with 65 points.

IELTS results: 5 Oct,2012. R-8.5 L=8.5 W-7 S-7 .. Overall - 8
ACS Applied: 10 Oct,12.
ACS +ve : 11 Nov,12


----------



## superm

rsingh said:


> Hello. I recieved +ve assessement on 11th November. Now waiting for my wife's assessement, then will lodge EOI with 65 points.
> 
> IELTS results: 5 Oct,2012. R-8.5 L=8.5 W-7 S-7 .. Overall - 8
> ACS Applied: 10 Oct,12.
> ACS +ve : 11 Nov 12


Hey RSingh - good news, congrats!
I think you can submit your EOI now only and when you receive your wife's points you can update your EOI. It would not harm in anyway - right? And would save time of filling up EOI later!

Congrats again..!!


FYI - Today's invite round is seeing some issue - no one is invited in today's round.


----------



## rsingh

superm said:


> Hey RSingh - good news, congrats!
> I think you can submit your EOI now only and when you receive your wife's points you can update your EOI. It would not harm in anyway - right? And would save time of filling up EOI later!
> 
> Congrats again..!!
> 
> 
> FYI - Today's invite round is seeing some issue - no one is invited in today's round.


Thanks superm. Yes, i already lodged EOI with 60 points, but i am not so optimistic that i will receive the invite with 60 points so soon. and how do you get to know that there is some issue with the invitation round??


----------



## EddyFR

superm said:


> You mean 11th November and not October, right?


Yes yes,
Of course, sorry.


----------



## EddyFR

And by the way still no news from ACS ! I don't get it.


----------



## superm

rsingh said:


> Thanks superm. Yes, i already lodged EOI with 60 points, but i am not so optimistic that i will receive the invite with 60 points so soon. and how do you get to know that there is some issue with the invitation round??


Look around the forum on the threads, like:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia/117201-eoi-submitted-club-281.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia/132249-got-invited-15th-nov-5.html

Nobody received invitation - even 70,75 point holders did not. Seem like some glitch at DIAC end!


----------



## rsingh

superm said:


> Look around the forum on the threads, like:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia/117201-eoi-submitted-club-281.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia/132249-got-invited-15th-nov-5.html
> 
> Nobody received invitation - even 70,75 point holders did not. Seem like some glitch at DIAC end!


Thanks for the info @superm.. Going through these forums is a high tension ride..


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

EddyFR said:


> And by the way still no news from ACS ! I don't get it.


I think we just need to be patient. m tryin not to think about it too much. It's just that m scared that they might not consider all my experience:-(


----------



## EddyFR

pearljam said:


> I think we just need to be patient. m tryin not to think about it too much. It's just that m scared that they might not consider all my experience:-(


Well, pretty hard to don't think about it, for me.
Everybody get their results 2 days after the status changed to 'In progress', and me it's been 4 days and still nothing !

When I saw the 11th Novembre, the status 'In progress', I thought : "Amazing, I'm gonna be able to apply for the next round of November".

Now, I'm just hopping I'll get the result before 1st December...


----------



## zamil525

superm said:


> Hey RSingh - good news, congrats!
> I think you can submit your EOI now only and when you receive your wife's points you can update your EOI. It would not harm in anyway - right? And would save time of filling up EOI later!
> 
> Congrats again..!!
> 
> 
> FYI - Today's invite round is seeing some issue - no one is invited in today's round.


@Superm:
Can u pls. give a feedback on the below case:
I have lodged an ACS application. If it comes as a +ve result then my point will b 60 & I can submit an EOI for 189 visa. Now I am also willing to apply for NSW state sponsorship. So if I submit an EOI for 189 visa with 60 points and after few months gain NSW state sponsorship, will it be then possible to apply for 190 ? I am not sure if I submit my EOI for 189 visa, is it possible then to apply and avail NSW sponsorship and apply under 190 visa ?


----------



## busiaussie

may take upto 1 month.


----------



## superm

zamil525 said:


> @Superm:
> Can u pls. give a feedback on the below case:
> I have lodged an ACS application. If it comes as a +ve result then my point will b 60 & I can submit an EOI for 189 visa. Now I am also willing to apply for NSW state sponsorship. So if I submit an EOI for 189 visa with 60 points and after few months gain NSW state sponsorship, will it be then possible to apply for 190 ? I am not sure if I submit my EOI for 189 visa, is it possible then to apply and avail NSW sponsorship and apply under 190 visa ?


You can lodge EOI with both 189 and 190. In parallel, apply for SS from NSW - when you apply for SS, you can mention your EOI number to link both the things.

Now if you get clear for 189 first then you will receive invitation for 189 - in this case 190 will go on hold. If you get SS from NSW first then you will get automatic invite for 190 - in this case 189 will go on hold. i.e. which ever you get, other will go on hold.

So point is apply for both - both thing will work in parallel till the point you receive first invitation.


----------



## Newborn

Hi guys,

What is the ACS status "With Assessor" means ? It's in 4th stage out of the available 5 stages.

Thanks


----------



## EddyFR

Newborn said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> What is the ACS status "With Assessor" means ? It's in 4th stage out of the available 5 stages.
> 
> Thanks


It means they are processing your case, this is the longest part, it can take 4 weeks and more.


----------



## Newborn

EddyFR said:


> It means they are processing your case, this is the longest part, it can take 4 weeks and more.


Ouch... Then why is that this is shown as 4th stage and the status that you are talking about is shown as "2nd stage". I see final stage is only emailing in 1-2 days. :ranger:


----------



## EddyFR

Newborn said:


> Ouch... Then why is that this is shown as 4th stage and the status that you are talking about is shown as "2nd stage". I see final stage is only emailing in 1-2 days. :ranger:


Stage 2 is more something like : "We gave your case to someone, he will be in charge with your case".

But the real stuff is Stage 4, "With assessor".

You can search in this topic of the forum, for all the people, Stage 4 'With assessor' was the longest part.


----------



## Newborn

EddyFR said:


> Stage 2 is more something like : "We gave your case to someone, he will be in charge with your case".
> 
> But the real stuff is Stage 4, "With assessor".
> 
> You can search in this topic of the forum, for all the people, Stage 4 'With assessor' was the longest part.


But in the status or progress graph when we login with our userid and password, it shows stage 4 as "With assessor" and the status in blue as "With assessor".

Is it something like, I have different flow chart :confused2: 

For me it shows the flow chart as follows:

*Stage1:*
Your Online Application has been Received by ACS.

*Stage2:*
Your Application has been Allocated and is Currently in Progress.

*Stage3:*
A Request for extra documents or information has been sent to your email address. Please check your email for further details.

*Stage4:* This is blue for me and also the Status is blue saying "With Assessor"

Your Application is being Assessed by an Authorised Assessor.

*Stage5:*

Your Skills Application has been completed & your results will be sent via email in the following 1-2 working days.

When I see the flow above, what you say conflicts completely. Any thoughts ?:confused2:

Merci


----------



## EddyFR

Newborn said:


> But in the status or progress graph when we login with our userid and password, it shows stage 4 as "With assessor" and the status in blue as "With assessor".
> 
> Is it something like, I have different flow chart :confused2:
> 
> For me it shows the flow chart as follows:
> 
> *Stage1:*
> Your Online Application has been Received by ACS.
> 
> *Stage2:*
> Your Application has been Allocated and is Currently in Progress.
> 
> *Stage3:*
> A Request for extra documents or information has been sent to your email address. Please check your email for further details.
> 
> *Stage4:* This is blue for me and also the Status is blue saying "With Assessor"
> 
> Your Application is being Assessed by an Authorised Assessor.
> 
> *Stage5:*
> 
> Your Skills Application has been completed & your results will be sent via email in the following 1-2 working days.
> 
> When I see the flow above, what you say conflicts completely. Any thoughts ?:confused2:
> 
> Merci


You have the right graph, don't worry, but the reality is what I'm saying to you.
The descriptions they put on each stage are not really reflecting the reality...


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

What's up Eddy? man no news again today.. Like u said earlier I have given up now and just hope that get result by 1 Dec


----------



## rsingh

Newborn said:


> But in the status or progress graph when we login with our userid and password, it shows stage 4 as "With assessor" and the status in blue as "With assessor".
> 
> Is it something like, I have different flow chart :confused2:
> 
> For me it shows the flow chart as follows:
> 
> *Stage1:*
> Your Online Application has been Received by ACS.
> 
> *Stage2:*
> Your Application has been Allocated and is Currently in Progress.
> 
> *Stage3:*
> A Request for extra documents or information has been sent to your email address. Please check your email for further details.
> 
> *Stage4:* This is blue for me and also the Status is blue saying "With Assessor"
> 
> Your Application is being Assessed by an Authorised Assessor.
> 
> *Stage5:*
> 
> Your Skills Application has been completed & your results will be sent via email in the following 1-2 working days.
> 
> When I see the flow above, what you say conflicts completely. Any thoughts ?:confused2:
> 
> Merci


Hello,
Your flowchart is exactly similar to any other applicant's flowchart. I am not sure why are you confused or what are your doubts? Can you please elaborate?
Your application is in Stage 4, it means that somebody is working on your documents and accessing the same. 

FYI: For me, Stage 4 took around 4 weeks.


----------



## EddyFR

pearljam said:


> What's up Eddy? man no news again today.. Like u said earlier I have given up now and just hope that get result by 1 Dec


Fu**k, don't tell me, I'm so pissed off ! Still nothing today ! The status si 'In process' for almost a week and nothing ! I seriously don't get it.


----------



## monavy

EddyFR said:


> Fu**k, don't tell me, I'm so pissed off ! Still nothing today ! The status si 'In process' for almost a week and nothing ! I seriously don't get it.


Ths status turned to in progress for me today exactly after a month. lets wait


----------



## Newborn

EddyFR said:


> You have the right graph, don't worry, but the reality is what I'm saying to you.
> The descriptions they put on each stage are not really reflecting the reality...


Oh thank you, then I will wait too


----------



## Newborn

rsingh said:


> Hello,
> Your flowchart is exactly similar to any other applicant's flowchart. I am not sure why are you confused or what are your doubts? Can you please elaborate?
> Your application is in Stage 4, it means that somebody is working on your documents and accessing the same.
> 
> FYI: For me, Stage 4 took around 4 weeks.


Thanks for the reply. Well my doubt was, EddyFr was saying mine is with Assessor which is just stage 2 and not stage 4 against to the flow chart indication where With Assessor is stage 4 and stage 2 was In Progress. So I thought, my application is almost getting completed. 

Anyway, Eddy now said that, the representation is somewhat wrong from ACS side on their graph about the stages.

Hope you are understanding what we were discussing now. 

Thanks again.


----------



## rsingh

Newborn said:


> Thanks for the reply. Well my doubt was, EddyFr was saying mine is with Assessor which is just stage 2 and not stage 4 against to the flow chart indication where With Assessor is stage 4 and stage 2 was In Progress. So I thought, my application is almost getting completed.
> 
> Anyway, Eddy now said that, the representation is somewhat wrong from ACS side on their graph about the stages.
> 
> Hope you are understanding what we were discussing now.
> 
> Thanks again.


Yeah, Got that. 
Just to give you more clarity on this. Your application is currently "Stage 4 - With Assessor". Once the assessor is done with your case (which takes almost 3-4 weeks), your status will change to "Stage 4 - In Process". Once you reach this step, then will probably get your result within 2-3 days. But unfortunately for Eddy, his application has been in "Stage 4 - In process" stage for almost a week and he has not received anything yet.


----------



## Newborn

rsingh said:


> Yeah, Got that.
> Just to give you more clarity on this. Your application is currently "Stage 4 - With Assessor". Once the assessor is done with your case (which takes almost 3-4 weeks), your status will change to "Stage 4 - In Process". Once you reach this step, then will probably get your result within 2-3 days. But unfortunately for Eddy, his application has been in "Stage 4 - In process" stage for almost a week and he has not received anything yet.


Oh thank you for bringing this point out, its clear now 

By the way did you got your ACS done ? How much time it took if so ? And when did you apply ? And what ANZSCO code ?


----------



## josh.machine

guys, let me know if its the wrong thread to post it but since most of you have already applied for i believe you would had positively completed your skill assessment. Can someone help me explain if a E&C engg with 8+ years IT experience including 2+ in Australia is required to submit RPL?


----------



## Newborn

josh.machine said:


> guys, let me know if its the wrong thread to post it but since most of you have already applied for i believe you would had positively completed your skill assessment. Can someone help me explain if a E&C engg with 8+ years IT experience including 2+ in Australia is required to submit RPL?


No need at all, just close your eyes and go-ahead if you are interested. 

Your profile seems very strong to have +ve result from my knowledge.

As you've overseas(Australia) experience of 2+ years, it will fetch you some additional points to make your application stronger.


----------



## getsetgo

EddyFR said:


> Fu**k, don't tell me, I'm so pissed off ! Still nothing today ! The status si 'In process' for almost a week and nothing ! I seriously don't get it.


Just for sakes check spam.


----------



## rsingh

Newborn said:


> Oh thank you for bringing this point out, its clear now
> 
> By the way did you got your ACS done ? How much time it took if so ? And when did you apply ? And what ANZSCO code ?


Yes, i got my +ve ACS assesement on 11th November. 

ANZSCO Code: 261313 (Software Engineer)
ACS Submitted: 10 Oct,2012
ACS (Stage 4 - with assessor): 15 Oct,2012
ACS (Stage 4 - In process): 09 Nov,2012
ACS email : 11 Nov,2012


----------



## EddyFR

Maybe the guy who certifies the assessment took a vacation week


----------



## josh.machine

Newborn said:


> No need at all, just close your eyes and go-ahead if you are interested.
> 
> Your profile seems very strong to have +ve result from my knowledge.
> 
> As you've overseas(Australia) experience of 2+ years, it will fetch you some additional points to make your application stronger.


finally i hear something which i wanted to, now only if some more people corroborate that with their experience 
Can u also guide me with the list of docs required, i am basically unable to start with the process.


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

EddyFR said:


> Maybe the guy who certifies the assessment took a vacation week


LOL !! maybe ur right


----------



## EddyFR

Well, juste have to wait, The Australian immigration process is supposed to be one of the easiest in the world.
I can't imagine what it must be to try to immigrate to USA.


----------



## sajid021

Friends need yr help

I want to start my skill assessment process, i am software engineer by profession. Please guide me overall process of skill assessment. Does it required specific cv/experiance letter format. If my past experiance letters are not according to their formats, in this case what i need to do.


----------



## sun29

Seems like ACS has set there deadline to 1 month, which is good for australia to met occupation demand. 

By the way any one of you has applied to ACS between 15th October and 25th October ?


----------



## sameera207

sun29 said:


> Seems like ACS has set there deadline to 1 month, which is good for australia to met occupation demand.
> 
> By the way any one of you has applied to ACS between 15th October and 25th October ?


 i applied on the 23rd oct and still in stage 4 with assessor. little worried seeing extensive time taken for cases like EddyR’s.


----------



## EddyFR

sajid021 said:


> Friends need yr help
> 
> I want to start my skill assessment process, i am software engineer by profession. Please guide me overall process of skill assessment. Does it required specific cv/experiance letter format. If my past experiance letters are not according to their formats, in this case what i need to do.


You need to get your diploma and transcript, marksheet of your studies.
And you need a letter of all your employers in this format :

Each Employment Reference must contain:
• Start & Finish Dates of Employment
• Description of Duties Performed
• Hours worked - Full time or Part time
• Country of Employment
• Company Letterhead and signed by the author

The duration of employment requires specific start and finish dates. Stating month and year and a declaration whether the work was full-time or part-time in nature. Full-time work is considered to be 20 hours or more per week.
It is important that all references are specific as to the nature of duties performed by the applicant and skills applied on the job.

The country in which the employment was performed must be clearly stated in the employment reference.

Employment references should describe the duties and responsibilities of the applicant as stated by the employer.

Statements must be dated and signed by the employer or a person authorised by the employer.

The name, position and contact details of the person making the statement must be clearly indicated.

Here is an example :

http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0019/7570/Skilled-Employment-Reference-Example.pdf


----------



## shekhar15oc

*Application submitted*

Hi All,
I would like to share a tragedy that happened to me today.

Today I submitted my application to ACS website by paying the amount via credit card. Strangely the website did not ask my 2nd level online password which usually is asked for online transactions in India [people from India will perhaps relate to this].

I was surprised with what had happened.

And then in the evening I saw 2 transactions against my credit card in UK - one with INR 27k & another with INR 32K.

This has never happened with my card before.

Did anyone experience this ??


----------



## Newborn

rsingh said:


> Yes, i got my +ve ACS assesement on 11th November.
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> ACS Submitted: 10 Oct,2012
> ACS (Stage 4 - with assessor): 15 Oct,2012
> ACS (Stage 4 - In process): 09 Nov,2012
> ACS email : 11 Nov,2012


Oh that's nice to know, thanks for the reply.

So have you applied for EOI ? If so, 189 ? or 190 ?


----------



## Newborn

josh.machine said:


> finally i hear something which i wanted to, now only if some more people corroborate that with their experience
> Can u also guide me with the list of docs required, i am basically unable to start with the process.



1. Evaluate your points from different factors that count for from the DIAC website.

2. If you get 60 points or above, then see if you can crack IELTS where you want to secure Band 7 in all the individual sections of IELTS exam. 

Simultaneously, you want to have the following documents arranged:

1. UG Degree Certificate, Transcripts and Master Degree if any too. 

2. Passport/Birth Certificate.

3. Skill reference letter from all your employers so far in their letter head, stating your name, designation, type of offer(Full time/part time), duration you worked and your roles and responsibilities and signed by the Human Resources with their title.

3. Once you have these documents ready, take photocopy of all of these, get them notarized from notary and then scan.

4. Apply for ACS through online application where you want to upload the above documents paying 450 AUD.

Job done.

Hope that helps.

Good luck.


----------



## sajid021

Guys

I have 8 yrs of experiance in the field of software engineering, unfortunately i do not have one experiance letter of a company where i have worked for 1 and half year. Now to apply for ACS what i need to do. I dont want to go with forge document.

Is there any way i can satisfy to them. I have visiting card of that company which is also shwoing my designation with the company.

Pls help me and suggest what to do. Yr urgent respone is required.


----------



## josh.machine

Newborn said:


> 1. Evaluate your points from different factors that count for from the DIAC website.
> 
> 2. If you get 60 points or above, then see if you can crack IELTS where you want to secure Band 7 in all the individual sections of IELTS exam.
> 
> Simultaneously, you want to have the following documents arranged:
> 
> 1. UG Degree Certificate, Transcripts and Master Degree if any too.
> 
> 2. Passport/Birth Certificate.
> 
> 3. Skill reference letter from all your employers so far in their letter head, stating your name, designation, type of offer(Full time/part time), duration you worked and your roles and responsibilities and signed by the Human Resources with their title.
> 
> 3. Once you have these documents ready, take photocopy of all of these, get them notarized from notary and then scan.
> 
> 4. Apply for ACS through online application where you want to upload the above documents paying 450 AUD.
> 
> Job done.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Good luck.


thanks a lot mate. thats good info. will get going. however i dont think i can get a letter on company letter head. whats the other way round
also the roles r pretty conflicting in nature and since i am a project lead hard to find a best fit. i think software engg profile suits me. i see that u have applied for the same. ur comments on it and any templates u can share wld be gr8. thanks again


----------



## josh.machine

also can other folks pls corroborate that i dnt need RPL?


----------



## acs.consultant

JimJams said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Anyone know what the current processing times are for ACS skills assessment? I know around October/November time people were getting it back within a month, heard one story of 18 days!!!
> 
> Normally it is about 2 months right...?
> 
> thanks


 during
August it was taken 3 weeks .
September it was 1 months.


----------



## mini2ran

Hi All,
Any response to my query please. TOday i gave my IELTS and looking for a good Band score. Any information on my query will be really helpful.

TIA.



mini2ran said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum. Hope everyone is doing good.
> 
> I have a query on ACS approval.
> I am from Electrical and electronics engineering backgorund with 5+ years of IT experience. Am i eligible for ACS approval? As per last year rules, For a non IT backgorund 6 years of IT exp is requried to apply for ACS approval, is this the same scenario after the new rules?
> 
> Can some one please reply to my Question on my eligibility for ACS approval?
> 
> Regards,
> Mini2ran


----------



## Newborn

mini2ran said:


> Hi All,
> Any response to my query please. TOday i gave my IELTS and looking for a good Band score. Any information on my query will be really helpful.
> 
> TIA.


Depends on how much Computer Subjects you have studied as part of your curriculum. Or you may approach RPL route.

You need to figure it out.


----------



## EddyFR

mini2ran said:


> Hi All,
> Any response to my query please. TOday i gave my IELTS and looking for a good Band score. Any information on my query will be really helpful.
> 
> TIA.


If we take a look at this ACS Document :

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...ls-Assessment-Wizard-Guide-1-July-2012-V1.pdf

It seems that if your diploma is not an ICT Qualification, you need at least 6 years of experience to apply for a RPL.


----------



## Newborn

josh.machine said:


> thanks a lot mate. thats good info. will get going. however i dont think i can get a letter on company letter head. whats the other way round
> also the roles r pretty conflicting in nature and since i am a project lead hard to find a best fit. i think software engg profile suits me. i see that u have applied for the same. ur comments on it and any templates u can share wld be gr8. thanks again


No problem. 

If you're not able to get letter in letterhead, then your ex-bosses from all companies under whom you reported and worked, should make a statutory declaration that you were reporting to him, and with all details I gave in the other post above

In this thread below, you have your template that you are looking for SD by your boss is available. Please read through this whole thread.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...7-statutory-declaration-format-merged-27.html

Hope this helps.

Good luck.


----------



## superm

EddyFR said:


> If we take a look at this ACS Document :
> 
> https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...ls-Assessment-Wizard-Guide-1-July-2012-V1.pdf
> 
> It seems that if your diploma is not an ICT Qualification, you need at least 6 years of experience to apply for a RPL.


Hey Eddy - Any update?


----------



## EddyFR

Nothing !


----------



## fmasaud84

EddyFR said:


> You need to get your diploma and transcript, marksheet of your studies.
> And you need a letter of all your employers in this format :
> 
> Each Employment Reference must contain:
> • Start & Finish Dates of Employment
> • Description of Duties Performed
> • Hours worked - Full time or Part time
> • Country of Employment
> • Company Letterhead and signed by the author
> 
> The duration of employment requires specific start and finish dates. Stating month and year and a declaration whether the work was full-time or part-time in nature. Full-time work is considered to be 20 hours or more per week.
> It is important that all references are specific as to the nature of duties performed by the applicant and skills applied on the job.
> 
> The country in which the employment was performed must be clearly stated in the employment reference.
> 
> Employment references should describe the duties and responsibilities of the applicant as stated by the employer.
> 
> Statements must be dated and signed by the employer or a person authorised by the employer.
> 
> The name, position and contact details of the person making the statement must be clearly indicated.
> 
> Here is an example :
> 
> http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0019/7570/Skilled-Employment-Reference-Example.pdf


this is funny ! you have got your IELTs 7 and waiting for the ACS .
I have got my ACS and waiting for the IELTS result.

dont worry you will get your skill assessment soon.


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

just hoping that we hear from ACS this week!


----------



## monavy

pearljam said:


> just hoping that we hear from ACS this week!


hi guys

I got the ACS assesment today. its +ve. I had submitted on 16th October.

Regards


----------



## superm

monavy said:


> hi guys
> 
> I got the ACS assesment today. its +ve. I had submitted on 16th October.
> 
> Regards


Congrats. ThatsCan you share if you suwe're asked for any extra documdocuments. 
Also what was your anzsco close and year of experience? 
Congrats again.


----------



## monavy

Hi

No additional documents asked. document submitted as follows

1. CV
2. Diploma Certificate and Transcripts
3. Degree Certificate and Transcripts
4. Reference Letters for employment

code 263111 years of experience 9.


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

monavy said:


> hi guys
> 
> I got the ACS assesment today. its +ve. I had submitted on 16th October.
> 
> Regards


congrats!!! God knows when i ll get mine:confused2:


----------



## monavy

pearljam said:


> congrats!!! God knows when i ll get mine:confused2:


Hey

your timeline says you already received +ve correct?

Regards


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

monavy said:


> Hey
> 
> your timeline says you already received +ve correct?
> 
> Regards


No i applied 04 October but still waiting.. This symbol :ranger: means waiting..


----------



## monavy

so did u contact them? why is it taking so long? did they ask you for any additional documents?


----------



## fmasaud84

monavy said:


> Hi
> 
> No additional documents asked. document submitted as follows
> 
> 1. CV
> 2. Diploma Certificate and Transcripts
> 3. Degree Certificate and Transcripts
> 4. Reference Letters for employment
> 
> code 263111 years of experience 9.


Congrat

are you living in UAE ?

have you got your IELTS result already ?

I am living in Dubai and i have got ACS skill assessment for 263111 already now waiting for my IELTS result.


----------



## monavy

Hi

Not yet. Will go for it next month. What field do yo work? I mean what specialisation in networking?


----------



## superm

pearljam said:


> No i applied 04 October but still waiting.. This symbol :ranger: means waiting..


Hey that's really long, guess you should mail them asking something like f they need any further documents? Do you know who is your assessor? Also what's your current status? 

Almost similar wait is eddy's.. Eddy's status is in progress.


----------



## superm

monavy said:


> Hi
> 
> No additional documents asked. document submitted as follows
> 
> 1. CV
> 2. Diploma Certificate and Transcripts
> 3. Degree Certificate and Transcripts
> 4. Reference Letters for employment
> 
> code 263111 years of experience 9.


Okay thanks. Actually I was asked for extra documents so was wondering what would my submit date be considered, actual or when I provided extra documents.


----------



## fmasaud84

monavy said:


> Hi
> 
> Not yet. Will go for it next month. What field do yo work? I mean what specialisation in networking?


i am not totaly into networking only, it is over all IT Infrastructure which includes networking ( Cisco , sonicwall etc ) plus VMware , Microsoft which includes , exchange server , AD, dynamics , SCCM , blackberry enterprise server and few other things.

well good luck to you for IELTS, i am expecting my IELTS result in these days.

you will go for ielts in knowledge village or British Council ?


----------



## monavy

I am in AUH.


----------



## sameera207

superm said:


> Okay thanks. Actually I was asked for extra documents so was wondering what would my submit date be considered, actual or when I provided extra documents.


Hi Superm,

What were the further docs they requested? After how long from application was it?

Thanks


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

monavy said:


> so did u contact them? why is it taking so long? did they ask you for any additional documents?





superm said:


> Hey that's really long, guess you should mail them asking something like f they need any further documents? Do you know who is your assessor? Also what's your current status?
> 
> Almost similar wait is eddy's.. Eddy's status is in progress.


I am using an agent and he told me that my application is "In progress". Agent also said that for all ACS applications he handles it takes anywhere between 2-2.5 months for assessment result. My case is a little complicated and that's the reason why I hired an agent in the first place so he could help me especially with ACS skills assessment. 
I dont mind waiting that much; the thing I am scared of is whether all my experience will be taken or not or worse if I get a -ve assessment


----------



## sameera207

pearljam said:


> I am using an agent and he told me that my application is "In progress". Agent also said that for all ACS applications he handles it takes anywhere between 2-2.5 months for assessment result. My case is a little complicated and that's the reason why I hired an agent in the first place so he could help me especially with ACS skills assessment.
> I dont mind waiting that much; the thing I am scared of is whether all my experience will be taken or not or worse if I get a -ve assessment


Even my agent told me the same story. But all in this forum have gotten it nearly within a month to 6 weeks. So i am also hoping for the best. Lets see. But if its going to be 3 months then thats a long wait


----------



## Cartisol

superm said:


> Okay thanks. Actually I was asked for extra documents so was wondering what would my submit date be considered, actual or when I provided extra documents.


Hey you were asked extra documents ?

When? And what documents they asked you and why(reason) ?


----------



## Cartisol

superm said:


> Hey that's really long, guess you should mail them asking something like f they need any further documents? Do you know who is your assessor? Also what's your current status?
> 
> Almost similar wait is eddy's.. Eddy's status is in progress.


How do one know, who is his assessor ? :S


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

sameera207 said:


> Even my agent told me the same story. But all in this forum have gotten it nearly within a month to 6 weeks. So i am also hoping for the best. Lets see. But if its going to be 3 months then thats a long wait


Even the ACS website says 6-8 weeks.. I am into my 7th week now. Just praying now ray2:ray2:ray2:


----------



## monavy

going with agent specially for ACS is not a wise thing in my opinion. I have noticed that agents give best case timings before signing and give worst-case timings after signing with them. anyways why dont you ask your agent for the username and the password for the ACS website and check with them why there is delay.


----------



## EddyFR

pearljam said:


> Even the ACS website says 6-8 weeks.. I am into my 7th week now. Just praying now ray2:ray2:ray2:


Still nothing for me, I don't get it.


----------



## Cartisol

pearljam said:


> Even the ACS website says 6-8 weeks.. I am into my 7th week now. Just praying now ray2:ray2:ray2:


That's sad, don't worry you will get is soon


----------



## monavy

Eddy I would highly recommend you to call them and see whats happening.


----------



## EddyFR

monavy said:


> Eddy I would highly recommend you to call them and see whats happening.


I sent them an email, I'm gonna wait one more day for the answer. If I get nothing, I'll try to call them for sure.


----------



## superm

sameera207 said:


> Hi Superm,
> 
> What were the further docs they requested? After how long from application was it?
> 
> Thanks


@Sameera - It was the very next day I submitted my application - I submitted the declaration of roles and responsibility in my words (it was signed by my manager as witness); they wanted the same in manger's (referer's) words. That took me 3-4 days to provide them. 




Cartisol said:


> How do one know, who is his assessor ? :S
> 
> Hey you were asked extra documents ?
> 
> When? And what documents they asked you and why(reason) ?


I was mailed for the extra docs - so am assuming the person who mailed me would be my assessor.

For extra docs - see above reply.


----------



## superm

EddyFR said:


> I sent them an email, I'm gonna wait one more day for the answer. If I get nothing, I'll try to call them for sure.


Hey Eddy, hope you are holding up just fine, though its difficult waiting like this -
btw - Where did you mail them and on which number are you planning to call them?


----------



## Cartisol

superm said:


> @Sameera - It was the very next day I submitted my application - I submitted the declaration of roles and responsibility in my words (it was signed by my manager as witness); they wanted the same in manger's (referer's) words. That took me 3-4 days to provide them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was mailed for the extra docs - so am assuming the person who mailed me would be my assessor.
> 
> For extra docs - see above reply.


Thank you for the prompt response always, hope we all get ACS soon ....


----------



## sameera207

monavy said:


> going with agent specially for ACS is not a wise thing in my opinion. I have noticed that agents give best case timings before signing and give worst-case timings after signing with them. anyways why dont you ask your agent for the username and the password for the ACS website and check with them why there is delay.


Agree with you to some extent. I m regretting the fact that I went through an agent coz after going through this forum i have a lot of information now and i believe i could have handled the whole thing on my own. Anyways now the decision has already been made.

Well, my agent shared the user name and pw immediately after lodging and i am checking it everyday. So any status change is visible to me. My only concern is in case they would have requested for further details. 

Anyways, all the pals in the waiting list, lets wait and see.....keep in touch


----------



## Cartisol

monavy said:


> going with agent specially for ACS is not a wise thing in my opinion. I have noticed that agents give best case timings before signing and give worst-case timings after signing with them. anyways why dont you ask your agent for the username and the password for the ACS website and check with them why there is delay.


Agreed.

As agents do have multiple clients and when I approached an agent, they said, they have their own cut-off time for submission of a client's document. When I asked for the reason having said that we give proper documents as expected, they told, they have verification from their experts end which cannot be bypassed. I do not trust all what they say. And they said, for my ACS they will take 3 months to get the result beginning from verification of documents from their end, then submission after 1 month. That's not logical. And once you paid the fee, definitely you have no control, you have to abide by them. They will say, I am not only working on your case, but many.

So, its always better to take your application yourself as you have full control on it.

Nevertheless, some agents are genuine and trust you are with right agents too. 

Those waiting for the ACS results, will get it soon, don't worry 

Cheers


----------



## sameera207

Cartisol said:


> Agreed.
> 
> As agents do have multiple clients and when I approached an agent, they said, they have their own cut-off time for submission of a client's document. When I asked for the reason having said that we give proper documents as expected, they told, they have verification from their experts end which cannot be bypassed. I do not trust all what they say. And they said, for my ACS they will take 3 months to get the result beginning from verification of documents from their end, then submission after 1 month. That's not logical. And once you paid the fee, definitely you have no control, you have to abide by them. They will say, I am not only working on your case, but many.
> 
> So, its always better to take your application yourself as you have full control on it.
> 
> Nevertheless, some agents are genuine and trust you are with right agents too.
> 
> Those waiting for the ACS results, will get it soon, don't worry
> 
> Cheers


Agree with you on the level of priority we will get from an agent as we are not the only case for them.

Same process happened to me, but i must say that they gave me sample letters to use as guidance for the reference letters. That was very helpful. But then there was a delay from my end for about 2 months as I was trying to get in touch with previous companies to check whether i could take letters to claim all my experience which is 8 years. During that time agent called me as well to remind me to expedite things.

So far they have been adding some value(even though not enough for the fee they charge) anyways i believe they would add more value at the point of application.


----------



## Joy75

amolpa said:


> All,
> 
> To update on ACS skill assessment time- I have got ACS assessment done for code 261314 (Software Tester) in just 25 days and result is positive. I have done it myself with the help of this forum. So thanks to all experts and helpful guys here.
> 
> To add on to this - Bachelor of Electronics/Electronics & Telecom Enngg from India is ICT equivalant degree.
> 
> please let me know if anyone need any help/information on ACS skill Assessment.
> 
> Next is IELTS!!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Amol


Hi Amol,

I am not able to obtain Role & Responsibilites details from my employer on company Letter head.

Can you share some info on that, i am also in testing. Would affidavits work in such case.

BTW, my current employer is India's biggest s/w and services exporter, probably among top 5 in world.


----------



## Cartisol

sameera207 said:


> Agree with you on the level of priority we will get from an agent as we are not the only case for them.
> 
> Same process happened to me, but i must say that they gave me sample letters to use as guidance for the reference letters. That was very helpful. But then there was a delay from my end for about 2 months as I was trying to get in touch with previous companies to check whether i could take letters to claim all my experience which is 8 years. During that time agent called me as well to remind me to expedite things.
> 
> So far they have been adding some value(even though not enough for the fee they charge) anyways i believe they would add more value at the point of application.


Oh yes, I feel that, since your agent has shared you the ID and Password, its fair from their end, generally I hear in this forum, that many people don't get the userId and Pass from their respective agents. 

And fee, oh no, they will never compromise on that part even if there is delay from their end.

Looks like you are with the right team, so don't worry, you will get it soon, my prayers for that.

Cheers


----------



## EddyFR

superm said:


> Hey Eddy, hope you are holding up just fine, though its difficult waiting like this -
> btw - Where did you mail them and on which number are you planning to call them?


On this page :

Skills Assessment | Australian Computer Society

There is a phone number and an email address.

Email	[email protected]
Address	Level 11, 50 Carrington St
SYDNEY, NSW 2000
AUSTRALIA
Phone	
+61 (0)2 9290 3422
Sydney Office Hours 09.30-12.30


----------



## EddyFR

pearljam said:


> Even the ACS website says 6-8 weeks.. I am into my 7th week now. Just praying now ray2:ray2:ray2:


Pearljam, did you try to call them or email them ?


----------



## superm

Thanks Eddy!


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

EddyFR said:


> Pearljam, did you try to call them or email them ?


No I havent tried to email or call them... Since it says 6-8 weeks in ACS website itself; i would recommend waiting for that period of time before giving them a call... Just my 2 cents though!


----------



## EddyFR

pearljam said:


> No I havent tried to email or call them... Since it says 6-8 weeks in ACS website itself; i would recommend waiting for that period of time before giving them a call... Just my 2 cents though!


Maybe you're right, I'm just so tired to see people who have applied after me getting their results


----------



## sameera207

Christmas is just around the corner.....I am presuming if we dont get our results by end November it is better to make up our minds to get it in jan coz i dont think anyone would be at work after 1 st week of december...grrrr....


----------



## Cartisol

sameera207 said:


> Christmas is just around the corner.....I am presuming if we dont get our results by end November it is better to make up our minds to get it in jan coz i dont think anyone would be at work after 1 st week of december...grrrr....


From what I know is, from 3rd week of December generally people like to take holidays until 2nd week of Jan.

I don't think it will delay to such extent.


----------



## superm

sameera207 said:


> Christmas is just around the corner.....I am presuming if we dont get our results by end November it is better to make up our minds to get it in jan coz i dont think anyone would be at work after 1 st week of december...grrrr....


Now you are scaring us 
Be hopeful - we will get it soon!


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

EddyFR said:


> Maybe you're right, I'm just so tired to see people who have applied after me getting their results


Thats all right.. Every application is different. Also like you said that since your profile is different than others (degree certs etc), that maybe the reason for the delay. Same goes for me as my case is a little complicated and that's the reason I used an agent.


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

sameera207 said:


> Christmas is just around the corner.....I am presuming if we dont get our results by end November it is better to make up our minds to get it in jan coz i dont think anyone would be at work after 1 st week of december...grrrr....


Be positive !!!!


----------



## Cartisol

pearljam said:


> Be positive !!!!


lol


----------



## sameera207

EddyFR said:


> Maybe you're right, I'm just so tired to see people who have applied after me getting their results


Don’t worry EddyFR, I am thinking what you assumed could be right. May be since your qualifications and everything is French and not many French ppl migrate it could be that the verification takes time. You should get it soon.


----------



## sameera207

Cartisol said:


> From what I know is, from 3rd week of December generally people like to take holidays until 2nd week of Jan.
> 
> I don't think it will delay to such extent.


Thats good news....Anyway thanks a lot for all the feedback. Lets hope for the best......and yeah mates i am trying my best to be positive


----------



## sun29

sameera207 said:


> Agree with you to some extent. I m regretting the fact that I went through an agent coz after going through this forum i have a lot of information now and i believe i could have handled the whole thing on my own. Anyways now the decision has already been made.
> 
> Well, my agent shared the user name and pw immediately after lodging and i am checking it everyday. So any status change is visible to me. My only concern is in case they would have requested for further details.
> 
> Anyways, all the pals in the waiting list, lets wait and see.....keep in touch


Yup. can you share how much you paid for agent for ACS ?


----------



## sameera207

sun29 said:


> Yup. can you share how much you paid for agent for ACS ?


There is no such seperate fee for submitting for ACS. Total agent fee comes upto 3000 USD when we finish the whole thing. Payable in installments at various milestones.


----------



## Cartisol

sameera207 said:


> Thats good news....Anyway thanks a lot for all the feedback. Lets hope for the best......and yeah mates i am trying my best to be positive


No problem, it will work out well and hopefully for me too 

Cheers


----------



## sun29

sameera207 said:


> There is no such seperate fee for submitting for ACS. Total agent fee comes upto 3000 USD when we finish the whole thing. Payable in installments at various milestones.


3000 Includes ACS + visa fees + agent fees


----------



## Cartisol

sun29 said:


> 3000 Includes ACS + visa fees + agent fees


From what I know, no, this should be ONLY agent fees. lol Visa itself costs you 3060 AUD 

ACS, IELTS and Visa is ours. For me, few agents in Sydney told me the same.

However in India, generally many agents charge around 75K to 90K for all these.


----------



## sameera207

sun29 said:


> 3000 Includes ACS + visa fees + agent fees


Nope. Its just agent fees. Apart from that AUD 450 for ACS, AUD 3060 for Visa and additional cost for medicals. USD 3000 is just plain agent fees for handling my case. Nothing else.


----------



## superm

sameera207 said:


> Nope. Its just agent fees. Apart from that AUD 450 for ACS, AUD 3060 for Visa and additional cost for medicals. USD 3000 is just plain agent fees for handling my case. Nothing else.


They earn good money!
what is the qualification required to be one? ;-p

For all we know there could be agents as members of this forum asking doubts for their clients ;-p

Just kidding!


----------



## sameera207

superm said:


> They earn good money!
> what is the qualification required to be one? ;-p
> 
> For all we know there could be agents as members of this forum asking doubts for their clients ;-p
> 
> Just kidding!


Yeah I know....All i know is you have to be an Australian citizen to do that and some other qualifications like a legal professional,etc. not too sure about those but citizenship is required for sure. 

Sometimes i feel i should just abandon my contract with the agent and process it on my own, but at the same time i feel its better to go through them, less hassle and i can assume that my case will be best fought if required. In case i fail somewhere after starting it on my own i would regret for the decision. So might as well just proceed as initially planned. A lot of my friends did it with this agent and all the cases were successful so hoping for the best.


----------



## Cartisol

superm said:


> They earn good money!
> what is the qualification required to be one? ;-p
> 
> For all we know there could be agents as members of this forum asking doubts for their clients ;-p
> 
> Just kidding!


lol, good one.


----------



## superm

sameera207 said:


> Yeah I know....All i know is you have to be an Australian citizen to do that and some other qualifications like a legal professional,etc. not too sure about those but citizenship is required for sure.
> 
> Sometimes i feel i should just abandon my contract with the agent and process it on my own, but at the same time i feel its better to go through them, less hassle and i can assume that my case will be best fought if required. In case i fail somewhere after starting it on my own i would regret for the decision. So might as well just proceed as initially planned. A lot of my friends did it with this agent and all the cases were successful so hoping for the best.


I agree and understand your point. And am in no way was saying that you should go on your own!


----------



## Cartisol

sameera207 said:


> Yeah I know....All i know is you have to be an Australian citizen to do that and some other qualifications like a legal professional,etc. not too sure about those but citizenship is required for sure.
> 
> Sometimes i feel i should just abandon my contract with the agent and process it on my own, but at the same time i feel its better to go through them, less hassle and i can assume that my case will be best fought if required. In case i fail somewhere after starting it on my own i would regret for the decision. So might as well just proceed as initially planned. A lot of my friends did it with this agent and all the cases were successful so hoping for the best.


True, it should be successful as even I know some agents who claim that they are 99 % successful always. 

And your feelings are just like anyone else, even I was confused at the beginning, as to if I need an agent or will do by myself. But yes, after seeing some Gurus here like Superm and some others who always guided me as and when required at each step, I started doing it all by myself as luckily I also got all my 3 organizations letters in their letterhead with all my Manager's approval to HRs. That invoked and boosted my confidence. I am grateful to these folks always.

I always appreciate people who help others like superm and many others in this community. I mostly find everyone here helping and being very friendly, guiding and leading through the success that they had, that's really something which is highly appreciable.

Cheers mates.


----------



## sameera207

Cartisol said:


> True, it should be successful as even I know some agents who claim that they are 99 % successful always.
> 
> And your feelings are just like anyone else, even I was confused at the beginning, as to if I need an agent or will do by myself. But yes, after seeing some Gurus here like Superm and some others who always guided me as and when required at each step, I started doing it all by myself as luckily I also got all my 3 organizations letters in their letterhead with all my Manager's approval to HRs. That invoked and boosted my confidence. I am grateful to these folks always.
> 
> I always appreciate people who help others like superm and many others in this community. I mostly find everyone here helping and being very friendly, guiding and leading through the success that they had, that's really something which is highly appreciable.
> 
> Cheers mates.


Totally Agree with you, even for me it was after reading through this forum i started to feel that i could have done it on my own without simply paying the agent. But anyways just being a typical risk avoider i will still go with the agent. However it is definitely an advantage that i know the process thoroughly so that the agent cannot mislead me in anyway. I posses enough knowledge to question back. And that’s indeed because of all knowledge/experience sharers in this forum and I owe them sincere appreciation.


----------



## sameera207

superm said:


> I agree and understand your point. And am in no way was saying that you should go on your own!


I know Superm....and thanks for all information sharing done by you and everyone in this forum. You all are very helpful and i am learning a lot every day about the process that i would know before hand what requires to be done next and can indeed question my agent if he tries to just not take my case seriously. And for that i owe all of you:clap2:. 

It is my personal feeling that i expressed about the thumping money charged by the agents. It was after signing the agreement that i came across this forum and since then i have been feeling i should have done it myself. With all you guys knowledge shared in the forum one can definitely do it on their own.


----------



## josh.machine

Newborn said:


> 1. Evaluate your points from different factors that count for from the DIAC website.
> 
> 2. If you get 60 points or above, then see if you can crack IELTS where you want to secure Band 7 in all the individual sections of IELTS exam.
> 
> Simultaneously, you want to have the following documents arranged:
> 
> 1. UG Degree Certificate, Transcripts and Master Degree if any too.
> 
> 2. Passport/Birth Certificate.
> 
> 3. Skill reference letter from all your employers so far in their letter head, stating your name, designation, type of offer(Full time/part time), duration you worked and your roles and responsibilities and signed by the Human Resources with their title.
> 
> 3. Once you have these documents ready, take photocopy of all of these, get them notarized from notary and then scan.
> 
> 4. Apply for ACS through online application where you want to upload the above documents paying 450 AUD.
> 
> Job done.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Good luck.



Hi can you pls tell whats a transcript?
Also i have currently been seconded to Australia so should i have 2 skill reference letters for my work here and in India? 
Do i need multiple reference letters for each designation?

Also what kind of supporting documents required like payslips, promotion letters etc?
Thanks


----------



## superm

Cartisol said:


> True, it should be successful as even I know some agents who claim that they are 99 % successful always.
> 
> And your feelings are just like anyone else, even I was confused at the beginning, as to if I need an agent or will do by myself. But yes, after seeing some Gurus here like Superm and some others who always guided me as and when required at each step, I started doing it all by myself as luckily I also got all my 3 organizations letters in their letterhead with all my Manager's approval to HRs. That invoked and boosted my confidence. I am grateful to these folks always.
> 
> I always appreciate people who help others like superm and many others in this community. I mostly find everyone here helping and being very friendly, guiding and leading through the success that they had, that's really something which is highly appreciable.
> 
> Cheers mates.


Me a guru ;-p ?. Am no expert mate, believe me - just a few week ahead of you that's all  - so we basically are just batch-mates.
And all the little knowledge is from this forum itself and something from my experience too! Thanks for the kind words though!


----------



## Newborn

josh.machine said:


> Hi can you pls tell whats a transcript?
> Also i have currently been seconded to Australia so should i have 2 skill reference letters for my work here and in India?
> Do i need multiple reference letters for each designation?
> 
> Also what kind of supporting documents required like payslips, promotion letters etc?
> Thanks


Transcript means your marksheets and or certificates that you have acquired so far.

If you are on a deputation to some client location in Australia, then your parent company skill reference letter should suffice. Else, you may want to get the letter from the company you are working in Australia.

No, you don't need multiple letters, however mention every roles and responsibilities under the various designations that you had.

No other documents is entertained in ACS website.

Good luck.


----------



## josh.machine

thanks newborn. can someone tell me whicb code does it project manager ideally map to?
edit
again edit
that code was not for general skilled so original question remains


----------



## Cartisol

superm said:


> Me a guru ;-p ?. Am no expert mate, believe me - just a few week ahead of you that's all  - so we basically are just batch-mates.
> And all the little knowledge is from this forum itself and something from my experience too! Thanks for the kind words though!


Yeup guru, those who leads someone towards the success is a guru and you did that  Along with another friend of mine here named RKV  And one can lead or guide only if he is confident and also have already completed that path. Both of you were always greatly helpful in nature. Now, I am also helping those who are in need with the knowledge and experience I had so far  (Like you guys*)

Cheers


----------



## SERPIN

Hi everyone,
I'm new to the forum and I've been following this thread since I applied for my ACS skills assessment. I wanted to share my joy and relief with you all. I applied for 261111 ANZSCO code on the Oct 19th and my case finalized today :clap2:
ACS qualified all my experience which is 9 years 6 months. 
My consultant will be lodging my EOI application tomorrow. BTW I have 70 points and assume I have enough points to recieve an invitation in the Nov 1 round 
This was really a dream for me and my hubby but I guess now it's becoming real! Hoping for the best...
Best of luck to all of you!


----------



## EddyFR

SERPIN said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm new to the forum and I've been following this thread since I applied for my ACS skills assessment. I wanted to share my joy and relief with you all. I applied for 261111 ANZSCO code on the Oct 19th and my case finalized today :clap2:
> ACS qualified all my experience which is 9 years 6 months.
> My consultant will be lodging my EOI application tomorrow. BTW I have 70 points and assume I have enough points to recieve an invitation in the Nov 1 round
> This was really a dream for me and my hubby but I guess now it's becoming real! Hoping for the best...
> Best of luck to all of you!


Contrats ! You'll get an invitation for sure the 1st December.


----------



## EddyFR

Well, I just got an email from ACS, they need a modification on a letter from the company I'm currently working. Things seem to move on.


----------



## sun29

EddyFR said:


> Well, I just got an email from ACS, they need a modification on a letter from the company I'm currently working. Things seem to move on.


Hi eddy. 
So finally you heard something from Acs. Can you please eleborate more on what kind of modification they required.


----------



## EddyFR

sun29 said:


> Hi eddy.
> So finally you heard something from Acs. Can you please eleborate more on what kind of modification they required.


The contract with my current company ends the 31th January 2013. So they put this date on the letter. But the ACS think that it's a mistake or an invalid date, I don't know. So I have to ask my company to modify the letter.


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

Thats great news Eddy! Good to know things are moving...


----------



## anj0907

EddyFR said:


> Well, I just got an email from ACS, they need a modification on a letter from the company I'm currently working. Things seem to move on.


Oh...they asked u for extra docs after the status moved to 'In progress'?? that is weird....anyways...good that atleast you heard from....


----------



## anj0907

superm said:


> They earn good money!
> what is the qualification required to be one? ;-p
> 
> For all we know there could be agents as members of this forum asking doubts for their clients ;-p
> 
> Just kidding!



OMG! 3000 USD for one application is hell lot of money  ...Agree wit u Superm! lets start one in partnership...lolz...


----------



## superm

EddyFR said:


> Well, I just got an email from ACS, they need a modification on a letter from the company I'm currently working. Things seem to move on.


Hey, that's good I think. And regarding the modification, I think it's just that they don't expect future dates., so if your working in a company you just don't give the end date if it's in future even if you know it. Well, that's my understanding. Hope you get the good news as soon as you submit this modification.


----------



## sameera207

SERPIN said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm new to the forum and I've been following this thread since I applied for my ACS skills assessment. I wanted to share my joy and relief with you all. I applied for 261111 ANZSCO code on the Oct 19th and my case finalized today :clap2:
> ACS qualified all my experience which is 9 years 6 months.
> My consultant will be lodging my EOI application tomorrow. BTW I have 70 points and assume I have enough points to recieve an invitation in the Nov 1 round
> This was really a dream for me and my hubby but I guess now it's becoming real! Hoping for the best...
> Best of luck to all of you!


Congrats:clap2:

70 points mean definitely you will get an invite in the 1st Dec round.

I submitted on the 23rd Oct under ANZSCO 26313 and awaiting feedback. Hopefully i will be getting mine later this week or early next week looking at your timelines.

Would you mind sharing what docs you submitted?


----------



## Cartisol

SERPIN said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm new to the forum and I've been following this thread since I applied for my ACS skills assessment. I wanted to share my joy and relief with you all. I applied for 261111 ANZSCO code on the Oct 19th and my case finalized today :clap2:
> ACS qualified all my experience which is 9 years 6 months.
> My consultant will be lodging my EOI application tomorrow. BTW I have 70 points and assume I have enough points to recieve an invitation in the Nov 1 round
> This was really a dream for me and my hubby but I guess now it's becoming real! Hoping for the best...
> Best of luck to all of you!


Oh congrats   You will definitely get invited buddy 

Cheers


----------



## fmasaud84

sameera207 said:


> Yeah I know....All i know is you have to be an Australian citizen to do that and some other qualifications like a legal professional,etc. not too sure about those but citizenship is required for sure.
> 
> Sometimes i feel i should just abandon my contract with the agent and process it on my own, but at the same time i feel its better to go through them, less hassle and i can assume that my case will be best fought if required. In case i fail somewhere after starting it on my own i would regret for the decision. So might as well just proceed as initially planned. A lot of my friends did it with this agent and all the cases were successful so hoping for the best.


with this new system i dont see that agents can help in anything. 

they may be able to help to prepare a RPL case better but otherwise you can do everything on your own.

but since you have started this already so maybe you should complete


----------



## fmasaud84

superm said:


> Hey, that's good I think. And regarding the modification, I think it's just that they don't expect future dates., so if your working in a company you just don't give the end date if it's in future even if you know it. Well, that's my understanding. Hope you get the good news as soon as you submit this modification.


i have an experience letter from current employer and this is written on that "This is to confirm that Faisal is employed by our company since 27th July 2008. He is a full time employee.

there is no end date and ACS did not ask for any modification .


----------



## superm

fmasaud84 said:


> i have an experience letter from current employer and this is written on that "This is to confirm that Faisal is employed by our company since 27th July 2008. He is a full time employee.
> 
> there is no end date and ACS did not ask for any modification .


Right. That's what i believe that they don't want end date of your current company even if you know it (that would be in case of contract job)


----------



## fmasaud84

sameera207 said:


> Congrats:clap2:
> 
> 70 points mean definitely you will get an invite in the 1st Dec round.
> 
> I submitted on the 23rd Oct under ANZSCO 26313 and awaiting feedback. Hopefully i will be getting mine later this week or early next week looking at your timelines.
> 
> Would you mind sharing what docs you submitted?


Hi, 

is this correct code 26313 ? as i am unable to find any information related to this


----------



## sameera207

fmasaud84 said:


> Hi,
> 
> is this correct code 26313 ? as i am unable to find any information related to this


I think I missed out on a digit mate. I applied under software engineer.


----------



## Cartisol

sameera207 said:


> I think I missed out on a digit mate. I applied under software engineer.


You Srilankans are more in certain places there in Sydney like Homebush etc  

And fortunately since Srilankan is a kind of Tamil, I had good idly vada and south indian hotel based of Srilankan owner; ofcourse Srilankan style, but closely related to South or Kerala style of India as I felt, they used much of coconut oil for most dishes


----------



## superm

h


Cartisol said:


> You Srilankans are more in certain places there in Sydney like Homebush etc
> 
> And fortunately since Srilankan is a kind of Tamil, I had good idly vada and south indian hotel based of Srilankan owner; ofcourse Srilankan style, but closely related to South or Kerala style of India as I felt, they used much of coconut oil for most dishes


How long have you been to Sydney and when? Any more personal experience to share about the place?


----------



## Cartisol

superm said:


> h
> 
> How long have you been to Sydney and when? Any more personal experience to share about the place?


I was just there for about 10 months only, I was on deputation and on Subclass 457 Visa . I went in July 2011 and returned in May 2012 

Sydney, well BEAUTIFUL in one word. I found every single localities, asians and people from other part of world to be very helpful, very friendly and easy going. No work pressure and office hours are so friendly 9 to 5.30 Max. Then you ll be at your home in no time, depends on where you live, as because the frequency of trains are high with fast and slow options etc.Then I go for exercise and jogging like every sydnyites do  People are so decent and with etiquttes, they always respect each other a lot. I even had experience of travelling late nights midnights etc in local and found no issues at all, it was all friendly with all the experience I had. Shops and everything except grocery and food shops will close by 5.30; Thursday is shopping day where all shops are open until 10 pm or so.

Getting good home is both easy and challenging sometimes; Challenging as in, if you want to visit a home, you must make appointment with owner where he gives you 15 mins time. You should without fail should make exactly between that 15 mins only. However this is not the case with everybody, like if you go without agent, its easy where you can find Ads in gumtree and fix some comfortable time with people posting tthere and visit the house. You have an online website called "gumtree sydney" where you can sell and buy goods and or locate any house if you are searching. There you ll find many Indians putting their ads about house sharing. Housing, shouldn't be a problem as many Indians I know one Indian, he does real estate, Paying Guest kind of business and the expense I found it very reasonable for the package that we will earn. But so many Indians live everywhere. Every train, every street I find aso many Indians  lol. And to say, nearly 25 % of train platform will be filled with Indians in the morning busy hours; 

Coming to food, you have many Indian grocery shops; Indian grocery shops will have everything that even you won't find in India  And preparation of food is so easy; You use Microwave, ovens etc for almost everything; Basically you tend to eat healthy foods as my breakfast habit was very nutritious after going there as I used to have different types of museli etc with milk; just heat the milk in Microwave 50 seconds and put your museli, breakfast done  I try to cook most of the time atleast for 3 days and rest days and or at weekends while going out, we try good different foods. Most houses have dishwasher but we hardly use  You have one indian desi style in almost any big food courts and in major of the train stations and places. Some places you ll find lot of Indian restaurants like Homebush, Paramatta, Flemmington, Strathfield, St leonards etc.

Mostly Office will have milk, cutleries, kitchen, fridge etc where you can store your weekly breakfast and or lunch items. Office provided milk of different kind and mostly people will have breakfast in office at desk. Depends !!! And my office also used to have different kind basket of fruits that we can take in the morning freely  

Places have good connectivity. Roads are well organized, road disciplines and lane disciplines and many such things you will find among people and live a happy life. I certainly loved it all, the kind of world and organized and smooth way of life and people I imagined  like many others...You will enjoy the beaches more if you are one who love to be in sea shores, or into surfing, and stuffs... I enjoyed it all   So many Indian temples at different places. There is a place full of Punjabis when I went to that Sikh Center in Blacktown. So many Indian events takes place and also things like many indian celebrities come and host singing, dancing and such performances. Cricket ticket cost is very cheap and very easy to get.

Generally its most of cosmopolitan city and country where you ll find people from South Korea majorly and Chinese and other asians, germans, britishers and few africans and people from many parts of the world. One thing that everyone from non christian country will enjoy is Christmas period. I loved on Christmas day, went to the biggest church the 24th eve, was feeling like in heaven, the carols etc. How people live happily and enjoy  It was amazing experience that whole night. 

Also you have boxing day, the day next to christmas, where you can buy things at discounted price. You will find full crowd with joy on that day  

Also, new year, wow cannot forget the moments in Sydney Harbour and Opera house on new year eve. Fully crowded, people go at 5 AM in the morning to get seats and wait for the whole day with family and friends, chit chatting and enjoying foods and drinks with tents to see the colorful lights and the new year celebration fireworks  Lovely, just lovely.

Damn, the very first day everything attracted me, I miss it a lot  Loved every seconds of breath I had there like many others 

These all attracted me so much to go there  Hope my fate works out the way I wish


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

Cartisol said:


> I was just there for about 10 months only, I was on deputation and on Subclass 457 Visa . I went in July 2011 and returned in May 2012
> 
> Sydney, well BEAUTIFUL in one word. I found every single localities, asians and people from other part of world to be very helpful, very friendly and easy going. No work pressure and office hours are so friendly 9 to 5.30 Max. Then you ll be at your home in no time, depends on where you live, as because the frequency of trains are high with fast and slow options etc.Then I go for exercise and jogging like every sydnyites do  People are so decent and with etiquttes, they always respect each other a lot. I even had experience of travelling late nights midnights etc in local and found no issues at all, it was all friendly with all the experience I had. Shops and everything except grocery and food shops will close by 5.30; Thursday is shopping day where all shops are open until 10 pm or so.
> 
> Getting good home is both easy and challenging sometimes; Challenging as in, if you want to visit a home, you must make appointment with owner where he gives you 15 mins time. You should without fail should make exactly between that 15 mins only. However this is not the case with everybody, like if you go without agent, its easy where you can find Ads in gumtree and fix some comfortable time with people posting tthere and visit the house. You have an online website called "gumtree sydney" where you can sell and buy goods and or locate any house if you are searching. There you ll find many Indians putting their ads about house sharing. Housing, shouldn't be a problem as many Indians I know one Indian, he does real estate, Paying Guest kind of business and the expense I found it very reasonable for the package that we will earn. But so many Indians live everywhere. Every train, every street I find aso many Indians  lol. And to say, nearly 25 % of train platform will be filled with Indians in the morning busy hours;
> 
> Coming to food, you have many Indian grocery shops; Indian grocery shops will have everything that even you won't find in India  And preparation of food is so easy; You use Microwave, ovens etc for almost everything; Basically you tend to eat healthy foods as my breakfast habit was very nutritious after going there as I used to have different types of museli etc with milk; just heat the milk in Microwave 50 seconds and put your museli, breakfast done  I try to cook most of the time atleast for 3 days and rest days and or at weekends while going out, we try good different foods. Most houses have dishwasher but we hardly use  You have one indian desi style in almost any big food courts and in major of the train stations and places. Some places you ll find lot of Indian restaurants like Homebush, Paramatta, Flemmington, Strathfield, St leonards etc.
> 
> Mostly Office will have milk, cutleries, kitchen, fridge etc where you can store your weekly breakfast and or lunch items. Office provided milk of different kind and mostly people will have breakfast in office at desk. Depends !!! And my office also used to have different kind basket of fruits that we can take in the morning freely
> 
> Places have good connectivity. Roads are well organized, road disciplines and lane disciplines and many such things you will find among people and live a happy life. I certainly loved it all, the kind of world and organized and smooth way of life and people I imagined  like many others...You will enjoy the beaches more if you are one who love to be in sea shores, or into surfing, and stuffs... I enjoyed it all   So many Indian temples at different places. There is a place full of Punjabis when I went to that Sikh Center in Blacktown. So many Indian events takes place and also things like many indian celebrities come and host singing, dancing and such performances. Cricket ticket cost is very cheap and very easy to get.
> 
> Generally its most of cosmopolitan city and country where you ll find people from South Korea majorly and Chinese and other asians, germans, britishers and few africans and people from many parts of the world. One thing that everyone from non christian country will enjoy is Christmas period. I loved on Christmas day, went to the biggest church the 24th eve, was feeling like in heaven, the carols etc. How people live happily and enjoy  It was amazing experience that whole night.
> 
> Also you have boxing day, the day next to christmas, where you can buy things at discounted price. You will find full crowd with joy on that day
> 
> Also, new year, wow cannot forget the moments in Sydney Harbour and Opera house on new year eve. Fully crowded, people go at 5 AM in the morning to get seats and wait for the whole day with family and friends, chit chatting and enjoying foods and drinks with tents to see the colorful lights and the new year celebration fireworks  Lovely, just lovely.
> 
> Damn, the very first day everything attracted me, I miss it a lot  Loved every seconds of breath I had there like many others
> 
> These all attracted me so much to go there  Hope my fate works out the way I wish


Awesome post! Reminds me of my time in Melbourne!


----------



## Cartisol

superm said:


> h
> 
> How long have you been to Sydney and when? Any more personal experience to share about the place?


Also you will be engaged in weekends with all quite interesting outing activities, generally people do here. Like hiring a car if you want, and drive to places around etc. You can go to Canberra in car, where you can visit parliament houses etc. Car is cheap. Even you can get good second hand car in 3000$. 

Friday and Saturday evening and night full of fun buddy  Pubs, drinks, socializing  Wow really I cannot express in words. That will rejuvenate all your nerves. You will find very relaxed socializing as in public places such as above, people will be friendly and moving with us closely. Then Sunday full shopping of grocey needs and may be nearby outings  

And one more thing; You have couple of mobile sim providers who provide unimaginably less call rates to India and some other aisan countries. Like, if you call an Indian landline from there through that sim, it costs you just FLAT 25 cents irrespective of how long you call. Its even better than the call that we make here from city to city to our homes. Even for indian mobile phones from australia, this calls are VERY cheap like for about 20 mins, only 15 cents.

I am sure you ll love all of it once you experience. I have seen most of them, getting attracted, once they been there.

Cheers


----------



## Cartisol

pearljam said:


> Awesome post! Reminds me of my time in Melbourne!


Thanks mate.

Yeup, Melbourne is also similar except for cost of living is comparatively cheap than in Sydney.


----------



## superm

Cartisol said:


> I was just there for about 10 months only, I was on deputation and on Subclass 457 Visa . I went in July 2011 and returned in May 2012
> 
> Sydney, well BEAUTIFUL in one word. I found every single localities, asians and people from other part of world to be very helpful, very friendly and easy going. No work pressure and office hours are so friendly 9 to 5.30 Max. Then you ll be at your home in no time, depends on where you live, as because the frequency of trains are high with fast and slow options etc.Then I go for exercise and jogging like every sydnyites do  People are so decent and with etiquttes, they always respect each other a lot. I even had experience of travelling late nights midnights etc in local and found no issues at all, it was all friendly with all the experience I had. Shops and everything except grocery and food shops will close by 5.30; Thursday is shopping day where all shops are open until 10 pm or so.
> 
> Getting good home is both easy and challenging sometimes; Challenging as in, if you want to visit a home, you must make appointment with owner where he gives you 15 mins time. You should without fail should make exactly between that 15 mins only. However this is not the case with everybody, like if you go without agent, its easy where you can find Ads in gumtree and fix some comfortable time with people posting tthere and visit the house. You have an online website called "gumtree sydney" where you can sell and buy goods and or locate any house if you are searching. There you ll find many Indians putting their ads about house sharing. Housing, shouldn't be a problem as many Indians I know one Indian, he does real estate, Paying Guest kind of business and the expense I found it very reasonable for the package that we will earn. But so many Indians live everywhere. Every train, every street I find aso many Indians  lol. And to say, nearly 25 % of train platform will be filled with Indians in the morning busy hours;
> 
> Coming to food, you have many Indian grocery shops; Indian grocery shops will have everything that even you won't find in India  And preparation of food is so easy; You use Microwave, ovens etc for almost everything; Basically you tend to eat healthy foods as my breakfast habit was very nutritious after going there as I used to have different types of museli etc with milk; just heat the milk in Microwave 50 seconds and put your museli, breakfast done  I try to cook most of the time atleast for 3 days and rest days and or at weekends while going out, we try good different foods. Most houses have dishwasher but we hardly use  You have one indian desi style in almost any big food courts and in major of the train stations and places. Some places you ll find lot of Indian restaurants like Homebush, Paramatta, Flemmington, Strathfield, St leonards etc.
> 
> Mostly Office will have milk, cutleries, kitchen, fridge etc where you can store your weekly breakfast and or lunch items. Office provided milk of different kind and mostly people will have breakfast in office at desk. Depends !!! And my office also used to have different kind basket of fruits that we can take in the morning freely
> 
> Places have good connectivity. Roads are well organized, road disciplines and lane disciplines and many such things you will find among people and live a happy life. I certainly loved it all, the kind of world and organized and smooth way of life and people I imagined  like many others...You will enjoy the beaches more if you are one who love to be in sea shores, or into surfing, and stuffs... I enjoyed it all   So many Indian temples at different places. There is a place full of Punjabis when I went to that Sikh Center in Blacktown. So many Indian events takes place and also things like many indian celebrities come and host singing, dancing and such performances. Cricket ticket cost is very cheap and very easy to get.
> 
> Generally its most of cosmopolitan city and country where you ll find people from South Korea majorly and Chinese and other asians, germans, britishers and few africans and people from many parts of the world. One thing that everyone from non christian country will enjoy is Christmas period. I loved on Christmas day, went to the biggest church the 24th eve, was feeling like in heaven, the carols etc. How people live happily and enjoy  It was amazing experience that whole night.
> 
> Also you have boxing day, the day next to christmas, where you can buy things at discounted price. You will find full crowd with joy on that day
> 
> Also, new year, wow cannot forget the moments in Sydney Harbour and Opera house on new year eve. Fully crowded, people go at 5 AM in the morning to get seats and wait for the whole day with family and friends, chit chatting and enjoying foods and drinks with tents to see the colorful lights and the new year celebration fireworks  Lovely, just lovely.
> 
> Damn, the very first day everything attracted me, I miss it a lot  Loved every seconds of breath I had there like many others
> 
> These all attracted me so much to go there  Hope my fate works out the way I wish


Thanks for such elaborated experience you shared! It was lovely reading this; and pray that we get our things done quickly and smoothly so that we can live this experience daily


----------



## Cartisol

superm said:


> Thanks for such elaborated experience you shared! It was lovely reading this; and pray that we get our things done quickly and smoothly so that we can live this experience daily


Yeup hope so 

My IELTS result tomorrow


----------



## sameera207

Cartisol said:


> Yeup hope so
> 
> My IELTS result tomorrow


Well all the best for the IELTS, I am sure you will do well

Thanks heaps for the experience you shared and I am sure you experienced best of the times in there as you have passionately written all in detail…it just motivated me and reinforced the fact that I am making the right decision. Me and my wife we both like socializing, seeing places, hiking, all that and it is really nice to read all your experiences. I am sure you must be waiting to go back….

Superm…I don’t know whether it is too much to ask…would you like sharing some experience of Melbourne life too…


----------



## superm

Cartisol said:


> Yeup hope so
> 
> My IELTS result tomorrow


You would do well - and if you wanna do better - put this experience essay you wrote above in the IELTS exam ;-p
Best of luck!


----------



## superm

sameera207 said:


> Well all the best for the IELTS, I am sure you will do well
> 
> Thanks heaps for the experience you shared and I am sure you experienced best of the times in there as you have passionately written all in detail…it just motivated me and reinforced the fact that I am making the right decision. Me and my wife we both like socializing, seeing places, hiking, all that and it is really nice to read all your experiences. I am sure you must be waiting to go back….
> 
> Superm…I don’t know whether it is too much to ask…would you like sharing some experience of Melbourne life too…


What got you thinking that I have any experience of Aus - and on top of that specifically Melbourne?
Sorry to disappoint. I would have shared gladly if I had any experience of the oz land . Hope to have it someday though


----------



## Cartisol

superm said:


> What got you thinking that I have any experience of Aus - and on top of that specifically Melbourne?
> Sorry to disappoint. I would have shared gladly if I had any experience of the oz land . Hope to have it someday though


Soon you will have, I am sure you will write your experience too one day soon here 

Hope we all have our processes smooth and clear and we all can get together one day


----------



## sameera207

superm said:


> What got you thinking that I have any experience of Aus - and on top of that specifically Melbourne?
> Sorry to disappoint. I would have shared gladly if I had any experience of the oz land . Hope to have it someday though


My bad Its Pearljam I meant....

Yeah...we will all get to go there hopefully and then we all could share our experiences with others like the seniors do here.....


----------



## anj0907

Cartisol said:


> Yeup hope so
> 
> My IELTS result tomorrow


Nice post and Goodluck for your IELTS...keep us posted...I need to wait another 10days for the 2nd attempt


----------



## Cartisol

sameera207 said:


> Well all the best for the IELTS, I am sure you will do well
> 
> Thanks heaps for the experience you shared and I am sure you experienced best of the times in there as you have passionately written all in detail…it just motivated me and reinforced the fact that I am making the right decision. Me and my wife we both like socializing, seeing places, hiking, all that and it is really nice to read all your experiences. I am sure you must be waiting to go back….
> 
> Superm…I don’t know whether it is too much to ask…would you like sharing some experience of Melbourne life too…


Thank you for the wishes and certainly yes, if I get 7 in each sections of IELTS. I will be the happiest person in the world  lol I pray to god to save me in this  Well unsure how my fate will go. If results are not satisfactory, I will have to re-book again for a near date and somehow get 7 

Thanks again 

Well oh then you'll love the lifestyle there. You can have lot of activity based trips. Indeed you are making right decision and yes you ll find people socializing very much  Mostly I see lot of young couples from Asia live there. So you ll enjoy with your wife there.

Hope we all go there soon 

Cheers


----------



## Cartisol

anj0907 said:


> Nice post and Goodluck for your IELTS...keep us posted...I need to wait another 10days for the 2nd attempt


Oh thanks buddy  Sure ll post the status 

Oh don't worry, I see you have already cleared ACS  And you ll clear IELTS also this time  

And, hey, I always think you are the one, the lady who has her ID similar to you here ANJ..somenumbers...who is the moderator and senior expat who joined this forum in 2008  and who is in Melbourne now with her family.... You both have similar IDs haha  Sometime I see the ID with many posts and Mod status and sometime I see the ID with less posts, then only I realized you both are different person  

Anyway, cheers


----------



## anj0907

Cartisol said:


> Oh thanks buddy  Sure ll post the status
> 
> Oh don't worry, I see you have already cleared ACS  And you ll clear IELTS also this time
> 
> And, hey, I always think you are the one, the lady who has her ID similar to you here ANJ..somenumbers...who is the moderator and senior expat who joined this forum in 2008  and who is in Melbourne now with her family.... You both have similar IDs haha  Sometime I see the ID with many posts and Mod status and sometime I see the ID with less posts, then only I realized you both are different person
> 
> Anyway, cheers


Thanks buddy...ha ha....yeah I have seen her posts but never realised when I created my ID  ...wish to follow her path too all the way to oz....


----------



## Cartisol

anj0907 said:


> Thanks buddy...ha ha....yeah I have seen her posts but never realised when I created my ID  ...wish to follow her path too all the way to oz....


Yep


----------



## shekhar15oc

All, I had submitted my documents on Nov 16, 2012. Based on this I got a mail stating that they need one of my experience letters with the roles mentioned.

I approached my employer for this but they have clearly denied saying that they do not mention roles on the experience letter. The manager with whom I worked [ in 2003] has long left the organization & I dont know do will I get the reference letter from him on company letter head.

What should I do next?


----------



## superm

shekhar15oc said:


> All, I had submitted my documents on Nov 16, 2012. Based on this I got a mail stating that they need one of my experience letters with the roles mentioned.
> 
> I approached my employer for this but they have clearly denied saying that they do not mention roles on the experience letter. The manager with whom I worked [ in 2003] has long left the organization & I dont know do will I get the reference letter from him on company letter head.
> 
> What should I do next?


Get hold of some senior (two level senior is recommended) who worked with you and still is in organization.
Get him to write in his own words (or you write in his words) your roles and responsibilities - and this would be on stamp paper (any amount). First few lines on stamp paper and rest on plane paper (like what generally is done)

Get his sign at end. Format of this can be found in another sticky thread:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...7-statutory-declaration-format-merged-29.html

(its a long thread - you would have to search somewhat)

Get his ID card and business card. (if biz card is not there, make sure to get his company mail address and contact number)

This should get you started!


----------



## sajid021

Guys,
I am going to apply for ACS, I have all the experiance letter ready but its not mentioning company details. My lawyer told be comapany description needs to be mention in experiance letter.

My all experiance letter has below points mentioned on it.

1. Job Designation 
2. Start Date
3. End Date
4. Roles and responsibility
5. tools and technologies worked on
6. full-time
7. All are in letter head and stamped.

Please put yout expert opinion, how much mandatory comapny descriptions are in experiance letter. My problem is recently i had requested all my employers to re-issue letter to me. I cannot go back again to them asking that I need more modification and want company profile to be added. They will kick me out.

regards


----------



## Cartisol

sajid021 said:


> Guys,
> I am going to apply for ACS, I have all the experiance letter ready but its not mentioning company details. My lawyer told be comapany description needs to be mention in experiance letter.
> 
> My all experiance letter has below points mentioned on it.
> 
> 1. Job Designation
> 2. Start Date
> 3. End Date
> 4. Roles and responsibility
> 5. tools and technologies worked on
> 6. full-time
> 7. All are in letter head and stamped.
> 
> Please put yout expert opinion, how much mandatory comapny descriptions are in experiance letter. My problem is recently i had requested all my employers to re-issue letter to me. I cannot go back again to them asking that I need more modification and want company profile to be added. They will kick me out.
> 
> regards


Hi

Well, going by the authentic example format given in ACS website for the reference letter, I do not think you would require company details, again which depends on the type of company as because some companies like HP or IBM are world renowned MNC where we need not explicitly mention about it. Otherwise, its always good to have a couple of lines about the company. 

Let experts share their views as well.

Cheers


----------



## fmasaud84

i am not so sure .. why i am trying to get this PR ... but i am working on this .. 

still confuse ..


----------



## SERPIN

EddyFR said:


> Contrats ! You'll get an invitation for sure the 1st December.


Thanks Eddie, I hope so! I wish you all the best and I hope you get your result soon


----------



## SERPIN

sameera207 said:


> Congrats:clap2:
> 
> 70 points mean definitely you will get an invite in the 1st Dec round.
> 
> I submitted on the 23rd Oct under ANZSCO 26313 and awaiting feedback. Hopefully i will be getting mine later this week or early next week looking at your timelines.
> 
> Would you mind sharing what docs you submitted?


I hope so Sameera! I'm sure you'll get yours in a few days 

I submitted the following docs:

- Diploma
- Employer reference letter (Approved by the HR supervisor)
- 6 month payroll
- CV
- Passport
- Transcript
- Some official company docs
- A few certificates

I'm not sure if my consultant added anything else.


----------



## EddyFR

Well, my company modified the letter and I sent back the letter to ACS, my statut just went back to Stage 4 'With Assessor'. Back to the start !


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

EddyFR said:


> Well, my company modified the letter and I sent back the letter to ACS, my statut just went back to Stage 4 'With Assessor'. Back to the start !


Atleast you know its moving. I haven't heard from them at all.


----------



## superm

EddyFR said:


> Well, my company modified the letter and I sent back the letter to ACS, my statut just went back to Stage 4 'With Assessor'. Back to the start !


Don't worry man. He will be back on your application now that you have submitted again.


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

Eddy I checked with another friend of mine. He told me that when his cousin applied in August this year it took him around 45 days to get the result. So its not only us; it depends on individual application.


----------



## anj0907

Cartisol said:


> Yeup hope so
> 
> My IELTS result tomorrow


Hi Mate...how did it go?


----------



## Cartisol

anj0907 said:


> Hi Mate...how did it go?


Hey buddy

I keep on checking in this site 

https://ielts.britishcouncil.org/checkresults.aspx

No luck yet. Just I can see the 8th November dropdown here now. But looks like they haven't activated the results yet. The other day, that informed me that, I can see the results only after 11 AM....Damn...  

The identification no. should be my passport no and candidate no should be the 8 digit number starting with three zeros right ? :S


----------



## anj0907

Cartisol said:


> Hey buddy
> 
> I keep on checking in this site
> 
> https://ielts.britishcouncil.org/checkresults.aspx
> 
> No luck yet. Just I can see the 8th November dropdown here now. But looks like they haven't activated the results yet. The other day, that informed me that, I can see the results only after 11 AM....Damn...
> 
> The identification no. should be my passport no and candidate no should be the 8 digit number starting with three zeros right ? :S


When did u give your test? I thought the results are out by 12am UK time..


----------



## getsetgo

anj0907 said:


> When did u give your test? I thought the results are out by 12am UK time..


Usually the results are out 11 am ist.


----------



## Cartisol

anj0907 said:


> When did u give your test? I thought the results are out by 12am UK time..


I gave the test on 8th Nov LRW and Speaking on 9th Nov. I was told, today after 11 AM IST, I can see the results from the British Council when I called them couple of days ago. Now, when I was trying their number since today morning, its engaged and or not going. As I suspect, many would be facing the same issue and would be trying to connect to them.

Well, I kept on checking through the nights lol and no drop down value for 8th nov was visible. Fortunately this morning I saw it was visible couple of hours ago. However couldn't see the results, it says "No results found"


----------



## sameera207

Cartisol said:


> I gave the test on 8th Nov LRW and Speaking on 9th Nov. I was told, today after 11 AM IST, I can see the results from the British Council when I called them couple of days ago. Now, when I was trying their number since today morning, its engaged and or not going. As I suspect, many would be facing the same issue and would be trying to connect to them.
> 
> Well, I kept on checking through the nights lol and no drop down value for 8th nov was visible. Fortunately this morning I saw it was visible couple of hours ago. However couldn't see the results, it says "No results found"


I experienced the same thing when i was waiting for my results. The system was up only after a day. Better to take your passport and visit the exam center to check from there(if thats not very far from where you are).


----------



## Cartisol

sameera207 said:


> I experienced the same thing when i was waiting for my results. The system was up only after a day. Better to take your passport and visit the exam center to check from there(if thats not very far from where you are).


Yeup I will do one thing; I will wait until 11 AM which is still 1 more hour from now  If that doesn't works , I will go to the center with my passport   But my test was conducted in a five star hotel, unsure those guys would be available; Anyway I can give a try as I am free today.

Thank you for the suggestion


----------



## sameera207

SERPIN said:


> I hope so Sameera! I'm sure you'll get yours in a few days
> 
> I submitted the following docs:
> 
> - Diploma
> - Employer reference letter (Approved by the HR supervisor)
> - 6 month payroll
> - CV
> - Passport
> - Transcript
> - Some official company docs
> - A few certificates
> 
> I'm not sure if my consultant added anything else.


Thanks buddy.

Thats pretty much what i also submitted. My consultant never told me they requested additional info. So am hoping for the best. All the best for your EOI


----------



## sameera207

Cartisol said:


> Yeup I will do one thing; I will wait until 11 AM which is still 1 more hour from now  If that doesn't works , I will go to the center with my passport   But my test was conducted in a five star hotel, unsure those guys would be available; Anyway I can give a try as I am free today.
> 
> Thank you for the suggestion


I am not too sure how it happens in India, in here exams are coducted by authorized institutions at which we could register for exams. Approach the institution in which you got registered for the exam with your passport. They will surely have your results. All the best


----------



## Cartisol

sameera207 said:


> I am not too sure how it happens in India, in here exams are coducted by authorized institutions at which we could register for exams. Approach the institution in which you got registered for the exam with your passport. They will surely have your results. All the best


Thank you again, actually I registered for IELTS through online and selected the center in the city where I live now (Bangalore). But the controlling authorities of this British Council, sits in different city (Chennai) and that is my "test center". My exam center is the one in Bangalore which is that five start hotel where I gave the test. 

This hotel is 1.5 hours drive from my home  I have no issues in travelling up and down 3 hours today for this. However really unclear if those guys in that Hotel, conducting the IELTS will be availabe there today. 

I was trying to confirm this with British Council (Test center) but the phone is still not reachable. Let me wait for sometime and I will email them also now. Then I can go to that Hotel in sometime 

Thanks for the wishes


----------



## sameera207

SERPIN said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm new to the forum and I've been following this thread since I applied for my ACS skills assessment. I wanted to share my joy and relief with you all. I applied for 261111 ANZSCO code on the Oct 19th and my case finalized today :clap2:
> ACS qualified all my experience which is 9 years 6 months.
> My consultant will be lodging my EOI application tomorrow. BTW I have 70 points and assume I have enough points to recieve an invitation in the Nov 1 round
> This was really a dream for me and my hubby but I guess now it's becoming real! Hoping for the best...
> Best of luck to all of you!


Buddy,

One more clarification. Did you have your user name and password with you to check on the status? If yes when did it change to in progress?

Also I see you have 9 years 6 months experience, how many letters in total you have? Did all of them detailed down the roles and responsibilities? How many papers did each letter have approximately? I am little worried about one of my letters which actually accounts for 4 years of my experience, it didnt have a seperate section for roles and responsibilities however under each project a high level definition of my role as team lead is mentioned but not in extreme details like participating in testing, debugging,etc.

Thanks

Thanks


----------



## sameera207

EddyFR said:


> Well, my company modified the letter and I sent back the letter to ACS, my statut just went back to Stage 4 'With Assessor'. Back to the start !


Hey EddyFR and pearljam,

I was checking with few of my local friends, ACS had taken almost 6 weeks to process their assessments. So i am assuming except for crystal clear familiar qualifications from India and all they generally take about 6 weeks or more. So I am sure you will hear from them on finalization of your case soon.


----------



## Cartisol

Guys

I have just got my result.


Listening: 7.5
Reading: 6.5
Writing: 6.5
Speaking: 6.5
Overall: 7.0


I am unsure what I need to do  Any suggestions please ? NSW 190 I can apply ?  

How this is viewed in DIAC ? I am not qualified for 189 ?  As I will have only 50 without this 10 points in IELTS 

Just 0.5 I am missing in all these 3


----------



## Cartisol

Cartisol said:


> Guys
> 
> I have just got my result.
> 
> 
> Listening: 7.5
> Reading: 6.5
> Writing: 6.5
> Speaking: 6.5
> Overall: 7.0
> 
> 
> I am unsure what I need to do  Any suggestions please ? NSW 190 I can apply ?
> 
> How this is viewed in DIAC ? I am not qualified for 189 ?  As I will have only 50 without this 10 points in IELTS
> 
> Just 0.5 I am missing in all these 3


Does someone suggests me for revalidation as 3 things are 6.5 ? But I know reading and speaking I didn't do well. But writing I did well. 

I need to quickly decide, please, share all of your views


----------



## anj0907

Cartisol said:


> Guys
> 
> I have just got my result.
> 
> 
> Listening: 7.5
> Reading: 6.5
> Writing: 6.5
> Speaking: 6.5
> Overall: 7.0
> 
> 
> I am unsure what I need to do  Any suggestions please ? NSW 190 I can apply ?
> 
> How this is viewed in DIAC ? I am not qualified for 189 ?  As I will have only 50 without this 10 points in IELTS
> 
> Just 0.5 I am missing in all these 3


Ohh...tats such a bad luck ...I can really understand how u r feelin now...Was this ur first attempt?
for DIAC, 6 is the minimum criteria to be eligible for 189....but u also need to have 60 points otherwise in that case....and for NSW also i think they give only 5 points...I am not sure though....mayb seniors can help...


----------



## Cartisol

anj0907 said:


> Ohh...tats such a bad luck ...I can really understand how u r feelin now...Was this ur first attempt?
> for DIAC, 6 is the minimum criteria to be eligible for 189....but u also need to have 60 points otherwise in that case....and for NSW also i think they give only 5 points...I am not sure though....mayb seniors can help...


Yes, its my First attempt.

Oh yes dude, actually my experience is little less than 5 (4.9 years) so otherwise I would have got 5 points and hence 55, meaning when I apply for NSW, I will get 60 

See my BAD fate  Well I am cool but very disappointed too 

Well any suggestions ? Should I go for revalidation ? It costs Rs 6000 

But again that result will come only in 2 months. So I think its better to go for one more attempt on 8th December ? 

8th looks like unlucky number for me as already I gave exam on 8th nov. But helpless, only slot in Bangalore is for 8th Dec.


----------



## fmasaud84

Cartisol said:


> Guys
> 
> I have just got my result.
> 
> 
> Listening: 7.5
> Reading: 6.5
> Writing: 6.5
> Speaking: 6.5
> Overall: 7.0
> 
> 
> I am unsure what I need to do  Any suggestions please ? NSW 190 I can apply ?
> 
> How this is viewed in DIAC ? I am not qualified for 189 ?  As I will have only 50 without this 10 points in IELTS
> 
> Just 0.5 I am missing in all these 3



My friend , reading you can improve , speaking as well .. 

and writing depends how did you write .

dont worry .. you can do it in next attempt


----------



## anj0907

Cartisol said:


> Yes, its my First attempt.
> 
> Oh yes dude, actually my experience is little less than 5 (4.9 years) so otherwise I would have got 5 points and hence 55, meaning when I apply for NSW, I will get 60
> 
> See my BAD fate  Well I am cool but very disappointed too
> 
> Well any suggestions ? Should I go for revalidation ? It costs Rs 6000
> 
> But again that result will come only in 2 months. So I think its better to go for one more attempt on 8th December ?
> 
> 8th looks like unlucky number for me as already I gave exam on 8th nov. But helpless, only slot in Bangalore is for 8th Nov.


I feel it is better to re-attempt rather than doing a re-validation as you have missed in 3 sections....


----------



## Cartisol

fmasaud84 said:


> My friend , reading you can improve , speaking as well ..
> 
> and writing depends how did you write .
> 
> dont worry .. you can do it in next attempt


My worry is, yes as you said, I will be pretty confident in reading and speaking.

However, writing  You know, fortunately both topics which came were easy for me and I got good points to write. Other topics I wouldn't be comfortable 

Not sure if this is a stopping stone for my success


----------



## superm

n


Cartisol said:


> Yes, its my First attempt.
> 
> Oh yes dude, actually my experience is little less than 5 (4.9 years) so otherwise I would have got 5 points and hence 55, meaning when I apply for NSW, I will get 60
> 
> See my BAD fate  Well I am cool but very disappointed too
> 
> Well any suggestions ? Should I go for revalidation ? It costs Rs 6000
> 
> But again that result will come only in 2 months. So I think its better to go for one more attempt on 8th December ?
> 
> 8th looks like unlucky number for me as already I gave exam on 8th nov. But helpless, only slot in Bangalore is for 8th Nov.


Hard luck mate. I guess you can attempt one more time. As its hard to get increment of 0.5 in all 3 in re-evaluation.
When are you completing your 5 years? 
And will you be continuing in your current job to complete 5 years? I suggest that you do. So that you don't have to resubmit ACS if needed later to show 5 years. 
And do prepare hard for ielts. Best of luck mate.


----------



## Cartisol

anj0907 said:


> I feel it is better to re-attempt rather than doing a re-validation as you have missed in 3 sections....


Ok I will book it now itself then. But IDP is easy then BC ? Should I try IDP now ?

ANy suggestions guys please ? Quick !!!:ranger:


----------



## anj0907

Cartisol said:


> Ok I will book it now itself then. But IDP is easy then BC ? Should I try IDP now ?
> 
> ANy suggestions guys please ? Quick !!!:ranger:


I don't think there is any difference ...I gave in IDP last time and missed by 0.5 in writing ....so I guess it does not matter where you take it from...


----------



## Cartisol

superm said:


> n
> 
> Hard luck mate. I guess you can attempt one more time. As its hard to get increment of 0.5 in all 3 in re-evaluation.
> When are you completing your 5 years?
> And will you be continuing in your current job to complete 5 years? I suggest that you do. So that you don't have to resubmit ACS if needed later to show 5 years.
> And do prepare hard for ielts. Best of luck mate.


Hey Thanks so much buddy.

Well no, my last day was this Monday on the current job  So its my BAD FATE again that I am checkmate now.

As you rightly pointed out, I don't want to go for resubmission of ACS as it would require my future employer letters. I will not then currently look for any assignment, but rather sit at home and give one more sincere attempt of IELTS.

So that is the only smooth thing I can think of now which can lead me to success.


----------



## superm

Cartisol said:


> Ok I will book it now itself then. But IDP is easy then BC ? Should I try IDP now ?
> 
> ANy suggestions guys please ? Quick !!!:ranger:


I also heard IDP is easy. Have not much evidence though.


----------



## superm

3


Cartisol said:


> Hey Thanks so much buddy.
> 
> Well no, my last day was this Monday on the current job  So its my BAD FATE again that I am checkmate now.
> 
> As you rightly pointed out, I don't want to go for resubmission of ACS as it would require my future employer letters. I will not then currently look for any assignment, but rather sit at home and give one more sincere attempt of IELTS.
> 
> So that is the only smooth thing I can think of now which can lead me to success.


I remember now that you had to quit. I guess you can prepare first if financial dependency is not there.


----------



## fmasaud84

Cartisol said:


> Yes, its my First attempt.
> 
> Oh yes dude, actually my experience is little less than 5 (4.9 years) so otherwise I would have got 5 points and hence 55, meaning when I apply for NSW, I will get 60
> 
> See my BAD fate  Well I am cool but very disappointed too
> 
> Well any suggestions ? Should I go for revalidation ? It costs Rs 6000
> 
> But again that result will come only in 2 months. So I think its better to go for one more attempt on 8th December ?
> 
> 8th looks like unlucky number for me as already I gave exam on 8th nov. But helpless, only slot in Bangalore is for 8th Dec.


just review your mistakes .. and go for second attempt you can do it .. believe me


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

Cartisol said:


> Ok I will book it now itself then. But IDP is easy then BC ? Should I try IDP now ?
> 
> ANy suggestions guys please ? Quick !!!:ranger:


Where are you giving IELTS? I gave in IDP Pune last time and found it was easier than BC. But i dont think theres much difference.


----------



## anj0907

fmasaud84 said:


> just review your mistakes .. and go for second attempt you can do it .. believe me


Hey fmasaud...if I remember correct, your IELTS results are also out today rite? How did it go?


----------



## Cartisol

superm said:


> 3
> 
> I remember now that you had to quit. I guess you can prepare first if financial dependency is not there.


Yes I can manage myself for sometime; Until 8th dec, it shouldn't be an issue.

However I am worried if I can book my IELTS for 8th in Bangalore or in Mumbai (My homeplace).

Any suggestions on the difficulty level of exam centers please ?  I know its an illogical question


----------



## Cartisol

pearljam said:


> Where are you giving IELTS? I gave in IDP Pune last time and found it was easier than BC. But i dont think theres much difference.


Do you suggest me to give in Mumbai or Bangalore ? I know its a stupid question, I am desperate to get 7 now  Nothing runs in my mind now lol 

I gave in BC, now I am thinking for IDP:confused2::juggle:


----------



## fmasaud84

anj0907 said:


> Hey fmasaud...if I remember correct, your IELTS results are also out today rite? How did it go?


good memory .. my result will be out tomorrow.

i am just waiting ... i will be sad if i dont get at least 7 in each because i think i did better than last time .. and my last attempt had R7.5, W7 , S8 and L6.5

and i feel i did better in my previous attempt .. so lets see =)


----------



## sameera207

Cartisol said:


> Guys
> 
> I have just got my result.
> 
> 
> Listening: 7.5
> Reading: 6.5
> Writing: 6.5
> Speaking: 6.5
> Overall: 7.0
> 
> 
> I am unsure what I need to do  Any suggestions please ? NSW 190 I can apply ?
> 
> How this is viewed in DIAC ? I am not qualified for 189 ?  As I will have only 50 without this 10 points in IELTS
> 
> Just 0.5 I am missing in all these 3


Well....dont be dissapointed buddy...since it is your first attempt, i personally feel you should resit IELTS. I know it will be a pain getting ready for it but still I guess it is worth.

On options you had asked opinions on these are possible options according to my knowledge

1. NSW SS 190- This will get you 5 additional points. But again if you have 50 points this will just make it only to 55 and we have to find 5 more points which again leaves you with the option of resitting IELTS.

2. Regional sponsorship 489 VISA- Regional sponsorships give you 10 additional marks which will help you reach 60. Still you have to find a region that has your occupation in their list and allows 6.5 score in IELTS. I have no information with me on this. May be the experts can help. As far as I know 489 is a TR and after staying minimum 2 years in the designated postcode areas you will have to lodge for PR.
Pls check the below link.
Regional Australia/Low Population Growth Metropolitan Areas - Workers - Visas & Immigration

But I am not too sure whether anything has changed in the new system. Better to check on this with an expert.

Looking at the above options I personally believe that resitting IELTS is the bets option. Because it will enable you;

1. apply for 189 which doesnt restrict you to a particular area.
2. will get you a PR as opposed to TR from 489
3. In future when you apply for 189 after being on TR you anyway will have to resit IELTS as the present results is valid only for 2 years. Who knows by then the rules will require you to obtain 8 in each band? So it will still be a challenge. And i have heard getting 7 in each band in OZ is quite tough.

So mate, make up your mind and resit the exam. Now that you have free time i am sure you will do well. There are plenty of people I know who have resat for like 3 times. Not everyone gets luck to get it in the first attempt itself.

So start today, it is just 0.5 in 3 bands you have to improve.

All the best buddy!!!


----------



## anj0907

fmasaud84 said:


> good memory .. my result will be out tomorrow.
> 
> i am just waiting ... i will be sad if i dont get at least 7 in each because i think i did better than last time .. and my last attempt had R7.5, W7 , S8 and L6.5
> 
> and i feel i did better in my previous attempt .. so lets see =)


Okay....good luck! u will get through ...dont worry


----------



## fmasaud84

anj0907 said:


> Okay....good luck! u will get through ...dont worry


oh i am worried a little bit . but still mentally ready for a 3rd attempt as well.


----------



## sameera207

fmasaud84 said:


> oh i am worried a little bit . but still mentally ready for a 3rd attempt as well.


Thats the spirit buddy. We should never let go of things


----------



## anj0907

fmasaud84 said:


> oh i am worried a little bit . but still mentally ready for a 3rd attempt as well.


Cool...that is the 'Do or Die' attitude...good...:clap2:

Hi Sameera and PearlJam, I see that you have scored 7 in writing....I have requested for a sample essay to be posted in the below thread from all who have scored >=7 in IELTS writing...anything that you had written while doing your preparation will do...http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/105568-ielts-getting-band-8-writing-14.html


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

Cartisol said:


> Do you suggest me to give in Mumbai or Bangalore ? I know its a stupid question, I am desperate to get 7 now  Nothing runs in my mind now lol
> 
> I gave in BC, now I am thinking for IDP:confused2::juggle:


I know a friend who gave in Bangalore and said it was tougher than Pune. I think it does matter where you give the exam (even if it is just 0.5 band). For example if you write in Punjab, you are sure to have better score compared to if you write in Singapore or Australia or even Mumbai/Bangalore for that matter. Just my 2 cents though.


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

fmasaud84 said:


> oh i am worried a little bit . but still mentally ready for a 3rd attempt as well.


good luck for ur results .. sure u ll do well!


----------



## Cartisol

sameera207 said:


> Well....dont be dissapointed buddy...since it is your first attempt, i personally feel you should resit IELTS. I know it will be a pain getting ready for it but still I guess it is worth.
> 
> On options you had asked opinions on these are possible options according to my knowledge
> 
> 1. NSW SS 190- This will get you 5 additional points. But again if you have 50 points this will just make it only to 55 and we have to find 5 more points which again leaves you with the option of resitting IELTS.
> 
> 2. Regional sponsorship 489 VISA- Regional sponsorships give you 10 additional marks which will help you reach 60. Still you have to find a region that has your occupation in their list and allows 6.5 score in IELTS. I have no information with me on this. May be the experts can help. As far as I know 489 is a TR and after staying minimum 2 years in the designated postcode areas you will have to lodge for PR.
> Pls check the below link.
> Regional Australia/Low Population Growth Metropolitan Areas - Workers - Visas & Immigration
> 
> But I am not too sure whether anything has changed in the new system. Better to check on this with an expert.
> 
> Looking at the above options I personally believe that resitting IELTS is the bets option. Because it will enable you;
> 
> 1. apply for 189 which doesnt restrict you to a particular area.
> 2. will get you a PR as opposed to TR from 489
> 3. In future when you apply for 189 after being on TR you anyway will have to resit IELTS as the present results is valid only for 2 years. Who knows by then the rules will require you to obtain 8 in each band? So it will still be a challenge. And i have heard getting 7 in each band in OZ is quite tough.
> 
> So mate, make up your mind and resit the exam. Now that you have free time i am sure you will do well. There are plenty of people I know who have resat for like 3 times. Not everyone gets luck to get it in the first attempt itself.
> 
> So start today, it is just 0.5 in 3 bands you have to improve.
> 
> All the best buddy!!!


Hey Sameera 

Thank you so much for that detailed reply and all possible suggestions that you have posted which can help my case.

Well yes, I agree with you, I need to resit for IELTS. But I am worried if I will get 7 in writing, I am confident on other sections as because I will have to little train myself in reading and speaking only.

Well I cannot simply sit and worry, I am cool now, but only thing that bothers me is, if I will definitely clear with 7 in the next immediate attempt. But I have a positive thoughts and hope that I will 

I will re-book it now for 8th Dec which is the only available date across many popular cities in India.

Thank you again for your detailed advise, I appreciate it greatly  Anyway I can simultaneously wait for my ACS  No worries 

Cheers bud.


----------



## Cartisol

fmasaud84 said:


> oh i am worried a little bit . but still mentally ready for a 3rd attempt as well.


lol you'll get through  Be positive  Cheerup !!!!


----------



## fmasaud84

anj0907 said:


> Cool...that is the 'Do or Die' attitude...good...:clap2:
> 
> Hi Sameera and PearlJam, I see that you have scored 7 in writing....I have requested for a sample essay to be posted in the below thread from all who have scored >=7 in IELTS writing...anything that you had written while doing your preparation will do...http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/105568-ielts-getting-band-8-writing-14.html


Actually i have a good job . Therefore, i am not worried even if this takes a little bit of time, and i feel that there are less people applying for my occupation code.

i am taking this IELTS test as a fun.


----------



## fmasaud84

Cartisol said:


> lol you'll get through  Be positive  Cheerup !!!!


did you get my pm about the essay and letter formats ?


----------



## Cartisol

fmasaud84 said:


> oh i am worried a little bit . but still mentally ready for a 3rd attempt as well.


lol you ll get through, don't worry be positive. Cheer up.... !


----------



## Cartisol

fmasaud84 said:


> did you get my pm about the essay and letter formats ?


Hey yes, thank you so much for that PM, just reading through that  Was in a call.!!! Will respond back  It looks all your tips on writing, thank you


----------



## anj0907

fmasaud84 said:


> did you get my pm about the essay and letter formats ?


Hey fmasaud....Can u also post ur sample essay in the below thread...It will help others who are preparing...

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/105568-ielts-getting-band-8-writing-14.html


----------



## sameera207

anj0907 said:


> Cool...that is the 'Do or Die' attitude...good...:clap2:
> 
> Hi Sameera and PearlJam, I see that you have scored 7 in writing....I have requested for a sample essay to be posted in the below thread from all who have scored >=7 in IELTS writing...anything that you had written while doing your preparation will do...http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/105568-ielts-getting-band-8-writing-14.html


Hey anj0907,

I havent got any sample essays I could give as I did least amount of preperation(actually about 5 essays which were just rough drafts for my reference). All I did was going through Ryan's videos on youtube and sraza's pdf file reference from the thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/105568-ielts-getting-band-8-writing-14.html

So unfortunately, I wont have any material that could be of help. I referred few samples posted by Ryan on his blog and structured my essay according to the structure he suggests (4 lines in intro para, 4 lines in 1st and 2nd supporting paras and 3 lines in the conclusion para) and I ended up scoring 7 in writing. Try and practice his structure as much as you can(I am sure you have already).


----------



## zzenithh overseas

Well ACS usally takes 3 weeks time approx (depends upon documentation). In case if it takes more than a month without requesting for a document, it is usal that ACS would be negative. My client recently got his ACS in 19 days !!!!


----------



## Cartisol

pearljam said:


> I know a friend who gave in Bangalore and said it was tougher than Pune. I think it does matter where you give the exam (even if it is just 0.5 band). For example if you write in Punjab, you are sure to have better score compared to if you write in Singapore or Australia or even Mumbai/Bangalore for that matter. Just my 2 cents though.


Dude for that matter, I am comfortable with only 3 cities in India - Bangalore (Where I live now) and Mumbai (My residence place) and or Chennai (Again I am familiar with all places there).

But Chennai, uffft these Tamils are pretty good in English when it comes to Speaking Interview, that's scary to take that place again and so the case with Bangalore. That old man didn't pass me with 0.5 marks  lol You know, since it was my first attempt, that whole speaking exercise was like "Stress Interview" as because as soon as I entered the room, that examiner, came to the door and addressed my name loudly as Welcome ....., I was lol scared...  And from that moment, he kept on talking on loud voice, I was very nervous and stressed and not at all comfortable lol.

I know, the 2 mins topic on "What weather I like and why" screwed me up  

I can think of Mumbai; any last words before I book ? I am going for IDP :|.

I am going to book now else this slot will be over, quick suggestions appreciated


----------



## sameera207

zzenithh overseas said:


> Well ACS usally takes 3 weeks time approx (depends upon documentation). In case if it takes more than a month without requesting for a document, it is usal that ACS would be negative. My client recently got his ACS in 19 days !!!!


Now you are increasing my pulse....

Well two of my colleagues had to wait for 6 weeks and they ended up getting +ve assessment. So anyways keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## Cartisol

zzenithh overseas said:


> Well ACS usally takes 3 weeks time approx (depends upon documentation). In case if it takes more than a month without requesting for a document, it is usal that ACS would be negative. My client recently got his ACS in 19 days !!!!


Hi

One of my colleague who applied got his results in 1 week few months ago.

However, now its officially informed by ACS that, they take 6 to 8 weeks time. The response could be very well at anytime within this time period or even before that. 

We all will get results soon based on how comfortable they(ACS guys) are with one's documents and stuffs.

Cheers


----------



## sameera207

Dear buddies,

I am confused and worried now. Can all of you who applied for ACS assessment in October share the status of the cases pls;

1. Date applied
2. ANZSCO code/occupation
3. Date results issued
4. Number of years of experience


I remember rsingh submitting somewhere around 10th. Have you got it?

Thanks


----------



## fmasaud84

sameera207 said:


> Now you are increasing my pulse....
> 
> Well two of my colleagues had to wait for 6 weeks and they ended up getting +ve assessment. So anyways keeping my fingers crossed


if you have applied on 23rd of last month .. then dont worry you can expect your result in next couple of days hopefully


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

Cartisol said:


> Dude for that matter, I am comfortable with only 3 cities in India - Bangalore (Where I live now) and Mumbai (My residence place) and or Chennai (Again I am familiar with all places there).
> 
> But Chennai, uffft these Tamils are pretty good in English when it comes to Speaking Interview, that's scary to take that place again and so the case with Bangalore. That old man didn't pass me with 0.5 marks  lol You know, since it was my first attempt, that whole speaking exercise was like "Stress Interview" as because as soon as I entered the room, that examiner, came to the door and addressed my name loudly as Welcome ....., I was lol scared...  And from that moment, he kept on talking on loud voice, I was very nervous and stressed and not at all comfortable lol.
> 
> I know, the 2 mins topic on "What weather I like and why" screwed me up
> 
> I can think of Mumbai; any last words before I book ? I am going for IDP :|.
> 
> I am going to book now else this slot will be over, quick suggestions appreciated


Try in Mumbai IDP.. Should be fine... Good luck!


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

zzenithh overseas said:


> Well ACS usally takes 3 weeks time approx (depends upon documentation). In case if it takes more than a month without requesting for a document, it is usal that ACS would be negative. My client recently got his ACS in 19 days !!!!


If what you are saying is true then its bad news for me  . I am not too excited about it anymore .. Think I ll be getting -ve result. Need to plan for other options if this gets rejected.


----------



## anj0907

pearljam said:


> If what you are saying is true then its bad news for me  . I am not too excited about it anymore .. Think I ll be getting -ve result. Need to plan for other options if this gets rejected.


Hey pearljam...comon...there is no such rule...EddyR in this forum was requested for additional docs after 1months...so chill...


----------



## fmasaud84

pearljam said:


> If what you are saying is true then its bad news for me  . I am not too excited about it anymore .. Think I ll be getting -ve result. Need to plan for other options if this gets rejected.


did you apply for 263111 ?


----------



## Cartisol

pearljam said:


> Try in Mumbai IDP.. Should be fine... Good luck!


Hey thank you, I checked with Mumbai IDP, its in Colaba I need to give exam, which is again far from my home and in that crowd in train, I don't want to take chance of getting my mood spoiled.

May be if I can, I will take a week break to my home now in Mumbai and prepare peacefully and will see to be here around 4th of Dec (Not sure again about my trip)....

I enquired with Bangalore IDP also now, they say its near Brigade road; Hence will book through them now. lane:

thank you bud, cheers


----------



## superm

sameera207 said:


> Dear buddies,
> 
> I am confused and worried now. Can all of you who applied for ACS assessment in October share the status of the cases pls;
> 
> 1. Date applied
> *28 Oct*
> 2. ANZSCO code/occupation
> *anal programmer*
> 3. Date results issued
> *waiting - with assessor*
> 4. Number of years of experience
> *5*
> 
> I remember rsingh submitting somewhere around 10th. Have you got it?
> *he got positive on 11th*
> 
> Thanks


Answers in bold.


----------



## Vinaybs

Cartisol said:


> Hi
> 
> One of my colleague who applied got his results in 1 week few months ago.
> 
> However, now its officially informed by ACS that, they take 6 to 8 weeks time. The response could be very well at anytime within this time period or even before that.
> 
> We all will get results soon based on how comfortable they(ACS guys) are with one's documents and stuffs.
> 
> Cheers


Yes .. I agree with you. I had mailed to ACS enquiring about when can I expect a response. They responded saying that the process will take 6 to 8 weeks. 
I applied on 8th November. So, still early days for me I guess  ...

So waiting!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

fmasaud84 said:


> did you apply for 263111 ?


Network Analyst...


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

anj0907 said:


> Hey pearljam...comon...there is no such rule...EddyR in this forum was requested for additional docs after 1months...so chill...


Thanks for encouraging words anj. Ya just trying to stay positive. Hopefully the result is positive as well


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

Cartisol said:


> Hey thank you, I checked with Mumbai IDP, its in Colaba I need to give exam, which is again far from my home and in that crowd in train, I don't want to take chance of getting my mood spoiled.
> 
> May be if I can, I will take a week break to my home now in Mumbai and prepare peacefully and will see to be here around 4th of Dec (Not sure again about my trip)....
> 
> I enquired with Bangalore IDP also now, they say its near Brigade road; Hence will book through them now. lane:
> 
> thank you bud, cheers


Ya in Bangalore, they usually conduct in that hotel near residency road and speaking is in hotel on brigade road.. Good luck


----------



## fmasaud84

i am not able to understand this approach that first go for IELTS and then apply for Skill assessment.

I am just curious what is the reason ?


----------



## fmasaud84

pearljam said:


> Network Analyst...


what is your profile ? Qualification and experience ?

do you think that you will have to apply for state sponsorship as well ?

because this is code 263113.


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

fmasaud84 said:


> what is your profile ? Qualification and experience ?
> 
> do you think that you will have to apply for state sponsorship as well ?
> 
> because this is code 263113.


I am BE (Electronics) and currently working as Network Eng with around 3.8 years exp. Also have masters in IT from Aus (not 2 years education). ya need to apply for South Australia after this (Assuming skill assessment is positive).



fmasaud84 said:


> i am not able to understand this approach that first go for IELTS and then apply for Skill assessment.
> 
> I am just curious what is the reason ?


I applied for skill assessment on 4 Oct. IELTS taken on 27 October and got result on 9 November


----------



## fmasaud84

pearljam said:


> I am BE (Electronics) and currently working as Network Eng with around 3.8 years exp. Also have masters in IT from Aus (not 2 years education). ya need to apply for South Australia after this (Assuming skill assessment is positive).
> 
> 
> 
> I applied for skill assessment on 4 Oct. IELTS taken on 27 October and got result on 9 November


do you have any cisco or microsoft certifications ?


----------



## superm

fmasaud84 said:


> i am not able to understand this approach that first go for IELTS and then apply for Skill assessment.
> 
> I am just curious what is the reason ?


Thing is - IELTS is less predictible than ACS - and its more in your prepration and capability. So You might take 2 months to clear or one might be able to clear it in one year (giving multiple times). ACS is something either you have or not. As documents and experience would not increase with more prepration - only prepration you can do is the reference letters, CV, etc. Rest are facts.
So first clearing IELTS and then clearing ACS gives you good 2 year coverage in term of validity of both.

In case you clear ACS first then take an year to clear IELTS - then effectively you just have an year with you.

Something on those lines - atleast why I gave IELTS first.


----------



## tej

sameera207 said:


> Dear buddies,
> 
> I am confused and worried now. Can all of you who applied for ACS assessment in October share the status of the cases pls;
> 
> 1. Date applied - *24th October*
> 2. ANZSCO code/occupation - *Analyst Programmer*
> 3. Date results issued - *still waiting*
> 4. Number of years of experience - *6*
> 
> 
> I remember rsingh submitting somewhere around 10th. Have you got it?
> 
> Thanks


I applied on 24th oct and from day one its showing with Assessor. I am hopeful that I will receive a +ve outcome in next 10 days or so. 

Is their anyone who applied nearby 24th Oct and got any kind of response from ACS.

Cheers!
Tej


----------



## sameera207

tej said:


> I applied on 24th oct and from day one its showing with Assessor. I am hopeful that I will receive a +ve outcome in next 10 days or so.
> 
> Is their anyone who applied nearby 24th Oct and got any kind of response from ACS.
> 
> Cheers!
> Tej



I applied on the 23rd still no news. Keep in touch


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

fmasaud84 said:


> do you have any cisco or microsoft certifications ?


CCNA.. preparing for CCNP now


----------



## fmasaud84

superm said:


> Thing is - IELTS is less predictible than ACS - and its more in your prepration and capability. So You might take 2 months to clear or one might be able to clear it in one year (giving multiple times). ACS is something either you have or not. As documents and experience would not increase with more prepration - only prepration you can do is the reference letters, CV, etc. Rest are facts.
> So first clearing IELTS and then clearing ACS gives you good 2 year coverage in term of validity of both.
> 
> In case you clear ACS first then take an year to clear IELTS - then effectively you just have an year with you.
> 
> Something on those lines - atleast why I gave IELTS first.


This makes sense. However, still ACS is valid for 2 years and this is a really long time.i have seen many people have cleared the IELTS and they are waiting for the skill assessment.

but if someone is comfortable doing this then good =) i was just curious


----------



## fmasaud84

pearljam said:


> CCNA.. preparing for CCNP now


any idea of BE Electronics is ICT Major or Minor ???

and when did you complete your masters in IT ?


----------



## SERPIN

sameera207 said:


> Buddy,
> 
> One more clarification. Did you have your user name and password with you to check on the status? If yes when did it change to in progress?
> 
> Also I see you have 9 years 6 months experience, how many letters in total you have? Did all of them detailed down the roles and responsibilities? How many papers did each letter have approximately? I am little worried about one of my letters which actually accounts for 4 years of my experience, it didnt have a seperate section for roles and responsibilities however under each project a high level definition of my role as team lead is mentioned but not in extreme details like participating in testing, debugging,etc.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Thanks


My status changed to "with assesor" in 2 days and for almost 4 weeks it remained in this status. I checked twice every single day until Oct 19. That day I was so busy and I had such an awful day at work that I did not have the time to log in and check. When I went home that evening, I logged into my hotmail account were my account details were and what do I see?! My consultant sent me an e-mail that morning to give me the happy news  
As for your 2nd question, I was lucky to only deal with only 1 employer. It's my first company and I currently still work here. One of the HR supervisors is my close friend, he signed the reference letter. So I did not have to talk to my manager thankfully. I don't want my company to find out what I'm up to, at least not yet :eyebrows:
I had 4 roles during my 9 years 6 months experience and I detailed all my roles and responsibilities. I also seperately mentioned about the projects I managed/participated in under each role. My reference letter was 4 pages long. 
If you also defined your responsibilities well, I don't think there'll be any problem. I suppose they would've contacted you by now for additional docs, etc. Keep your hopes high. I'm sure you'll recieve your results in a few days. From what I've seen, it's taking ACS around 1 month to finalize a case.
Good Luck with the whole procedure


----------



## sameera207

SERPIN said:


> My status changed to "with assesor" in 2 days and for almost 4 weeks it remained in this status. I checked twice every single day until Oct 19. That day I was so busy and I had such an awful day at work that I did not have the time to log in and check. When I went home that evening, I logged into my hotmail account were my account details were and what do I see?! My consultant sent me an e-mail that morning to give me the happy news
> As for your 2nd question, I was lucky to only deal with only 1 employer. It's my first company and I currently still work here. One of the HR supervisors is my close friend, he signed the reference letter. So I did not have to talk to my manager thankfully. I don't want my company to find out what I'm up to, at least not yet :eyebrows:
> I had 4 roles during my 9 years 6 months experience and I detailed all my roles and responsibilities. I also seperately mentioned about the projects I managed/participated in under each role. My reference letter was 4 pages long.
> If you also defined your responsibilities well, I don't think there'll be any problem. I suppose they would've contacted you by now for additional docs, etc. Keep your hopes high. I'm sure you'll recieve your results in a few days. From what I've seen, it's taking ACS around 1 month to finalize a case.
> Good Luck with the whole procedure


Thanks buddy 

So it basically mean it wasnt changed to "in progress" before you received the final outcome (assuming it didn't during the weekend between 16th to 19th). That basically indicates that you could still receive the assessment results whilst it has still stayed in "Stage 4" the day before(I am trying to be positive as much as I could in here),

Yeah. I kind of got two letters in detail with responsibilities mentioned and one letter was not in so much detail though but still listed down projects and high level roles. I presume they would ask any further info is required. So hoping for the best and thanks once again for sharing the experience. all the best to you for the Dec 1st round.


----------



## Cartisol

pearljam said:


> Try in Mumbai IDP.. Should be fine... Good luck!


Hey, just booked for Pune IDP for Dec 8th slot    Like you  I wanna pass lane:


----------



## Cartisol

pearljam said:


> Ya in Bangalore, they usually conduct in that hotel near residency road and speaking is in hotel on brigade road.. Good luck


You are right; I follow you  Pune I have chosen  Its in "Centurion IN" hotel  

You also gave there ? Shivaji Nagar.... lol hope I pass and things ll be easier there 

My bro told me that, in Mumbai there would be a lot of competition. 

Well I dont know anything in Pune, never been. But I do have some pune localites (Friends). May be I will book a good hotel 2 days in advance and go relaxly give my exam


----------



## Cartisol

fmasaud84 said:


> do you have any cisco or microsoft certifications ?


I do have all Microsoft Certifications  One level below to the highest Architect level.

i.e I have the following:

1. Microsoft Certified Application Developer (MCAD)
2. Microsoft Certified Technology Specialist(MCTS)
3. Microsoft Certified Professional Developer(MCPD)

Will this help or add value you in any way in ACS ?


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

Cartisol said:


> You are right; I follow you  Pune I have chosen  Its in "Centurion IN" hotel
> 
> You also gave there ? Shivaji Nagar.... lol hope I pass and things ll be easier there
> 
> My bro told me that, in Mumbai there would be a lot of competition.
> 
> Well I dont know anything in Pune, never been. But I do have some pune localites (Friends). May be I will book a good hotel 2 days in advance and go relaxly give my exam


Ya it was in Shivaji nagar. I think it was Centurion In hotel, the one after Rahul Multiplex. 



Cartisol said:


> Hey, just booked for Pune IDP for Dec 8th slot    Like you  I wanna pass lane:


Dont worry I am sure you will be fine! I think main area to work on is Writing. Once thats sorted out others are very straight forward. As for speaking just need to be confident.:tongue1:


----------



## Cartisol

pearljam said:


> Ya it was in Shivaji nagar. I think it was Centurion In hotel, the one after Rahul Multiplex.
> 
> 
> 
> Dont worry I am sure you will be fine! I think main area to work on is Writing. Once thats sorted out others are very straight forward. As for speaking just need to be confident.:tongue1:


Yeaah, will prepare well  well for writing.


----------



## sameera207

My status changed just now to "In progress". So hoping for the best.


----------



## superm

sameera207 said:


> My status changed just now to "In progress". So hoping for the best.


Congrats  
Dec1 is your date then  
Keep us updated. 

They seem to pick application just one day before one month.


----------



## sameera207

superm said:


> Congrats
> Dec1 is your date then
> Keep us updated.
> 
> They seem to pick application just one day before one month.


You never know....remember what happened to Eddy...similarly they could ask for further docs even now from me. I wouldnt get the results staright away, they will send it to my agent first. So after he informs me only i will get to know. However will keep you guys posted.


----------



## superm

sameera207 said:


> You never know....remember what happened to Eddy...similarly they could ask for further docs even now from me. I wouldnt get the results staright away, they will send it to my agent first. So after he informs me only i will get to know. However will keep you guys posted.


Be positive. You still have more than a week before 1st. Contact your agent ask him that as soon as you get result you want to lodge eoi for obvious reasons. That should tell him that you are not sitting waiting for him and might keep him on his toes. Congrats again and best of luck.


----------



## superm

@eddy. Any update?


----------



## Cartisol

sameera207 said:


> My status changed just now to "In progress". So hoping for the best.


Oh cool, see yesterday you were a bit worried, but today you got the status change 

You'll get the result soon, congrats


----------



## sameera207

pearljam said:


> I am BE (Electronics) and currently working as Network Eng with around 3.8 years exp. Also have masters in IT from Aus (not 2 years education). ya need to apply for South Australia after this (Assuming skill assessment is positive).
> 
> 
> 
> I applied for skill assessment on 4 Oct. IELTS taken on 27 October and got result on 9 November


Is it "in progress" for you or is it still with Assessor?


----------



## sun29

sameera207 said:


> My status changed just now to "In progress". So hoping for the best.


congrats. 
I applied on 26th October and i hope now my application is in due to change in next few days.


----------



## fmasaud84

sameera207 said:


> Is it "in progress" for you or is it still with Assessor?


you should get your result tomorrow or even maybe today 

i hope !!!!


----------



## superm

sun29 said:


> congrats.
> I applied on 26th October and i hope now my application is in due to change in next few days.


Hey Sun, cool... wat is ur anzsco code and yr of experience? 
I am couple of days behind you - keep us updated!


----------



## sun29

superm said:


> Hey Sun, cool... wat is ur anzsco code and yr of experience?
> I am couple of days behind you - keep us updated!


2613123 and 5.9 years of experience


----------



## EddyFR

Hey guys, juste to keep you updated.
My case is still with the status 'With assessor' since I uploaded my new document 2 days ago.
I don't know how much time it's gonna take to go back to 'in progress'. This process is so stressful, I don't get the way it works. It's been 7 weeks for me since the day I applied, but still nothing. And yet my case is so simple, I have an IT master degree (software engineering specialization), and 5 years of experience with 2 big French company. I sent them 2 letters with all the information, made by the company on letter-head paper, and the full transcript of my degree and my diploma. Let's wait again !


----------



## superm

EddyFR said:


> Hey guys, juste to keep you updated.
> My case is still with the status 'With assessor' since I uploaded my new document 2 days ago.
> I don't know how much time it's gonna take to go back to 'in progress'. This process is so stressful, I don't get the way it works. It's been 7 weeks for me since the day I applied, but still nothing. And yet my case is so simple, I have an IT master degree (software engineering specialization), and 5 years of experience with 2 big French company. I sent them 2 letters with all the information, made by the company on letter-head paper, and the full transcript of my degree and my diploma. Let's wait again !


that's really bad - did you mail/call them again?


----------



## EddyFR

I have the mail of my ACS case officer now, but she doesn't answer to my emails....

I still have time until the 1st December, I'm gonna wait a little bit more.


----------



## superm

sun29 said:


> 2613123 and 5.9 years of experience


Thanks - but your code seems a tad bit long, is it DEV PROG?
261311 Analyst Programmer 
261312 Developer Programmer 
261313 Software Engineer 
261399 Software and Applications Programmers nec


----------



## sun29

superm said:


> Thanks - but your code seems a tad bit long, is it DEV PROG?
> 261311 Analyst Programmer
> 261312 Developer Programmer
> 261313 Software Engineer
> 261399 Software and Applications Programmers nec


Apologies typing error. its 261313


----------



## sameera207

superm said:


> Be positive. You still have more than a week before 1st. Contact your agent ask him that as soon as you get result you want to lodge eoi for obvious reasons. That should tell him that you are not sitting waiting for him and might keep him on his toes. Congrats again and best of luck.


Did that mate. So lets wait for the assessment results to reach his mail box. I've already told the case officer(agent has his case officers assigned to clients) about my eagerness to lodge it before the dec 1st round.


----------



## josh.machine

Newborn said:


> Transcript means your marksheets and or certificates that you have acquired so far.
> 
> If you are on a deputation to some client location in Australia, then your parent company skill reference letter should suffice. Else, you may want to get the letter from the company you are working in Australia.
> 
> No, you don't need multiple letters, however mention every roles and responsibilities under the various designations that you had.
> 
> No other documents is entertained in ACS website.
> 
> Good luck.


Hey,
Got an example from a friend who is only mentioning his roles and responsibilities in the current role while seconded to Australia and nothing before that. What do you reckon, will it work or do we need to show the entire career chart?


----------



## Newborn

josh.machine said:


> Hey,
> Got an example from a friend who is only mentioning his roles and responsibilities in the current role while seconded to Australia and nothing before that. What do you reckon, will it work or do we need to show the entire career chart?


Hi,

If I were you, I would mention in detail, with brief points of my responsibilities under different role that I performed. It's your call. 

Good luck.


----------



## timus17

Hello All,


Does any one know about the new web link which is equivalent to acs.org.au/memapp/index.asp..

Actually the above link use to give some extra peace of information for the status of ACS application but now after the new website was launched, this link does not work...

My sister applied for ACS on 8th of Oct, and Case officer asked for some more documents, which she submitted on 28th of Oct.

Still the application status on the main ACS website link shows with assessor since 1st November.

Any suggestion guys ? It has been around 50 days since the application was submitted.


----------



## EddyFR

timus17 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> Does any one know about the new web link which is equivalent to acs.org.au/memapp/index.asp..
> 
> Actually the above link use to give some extra peace of information for the status of ACS application but now after the new website was launched, this link does not work...
> 
> My sister applied for ACS on 8th of Oct, and Case officer asked for some more documents, which she submitted on 28th of Oct.
> 
> Still the application status on the main ACS website link shows with assessor since 1st November.
> 
> Any suggestion guys ? It has been around 50 days since the application was submitted.


Same thing for me dude, I applied the 5th October, they asked for some more documents, and since, it's stille stage 4, "With assessor"... 

I will send another email today, trying to get more information.


----------



## timus17

EddyFR said:


> Same thing for me dude, I applied the 5th October, they asked for some more documents, and since, it's stille stage 4, "With assessor"...
> 
> I will send another email today, trying to get more information.


Thanks EddyFR;

Please do update the reply you get from them...


----------



## superm

timus17 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> Does any one know about the new web link which is equivalent to acs.org.au/memapp/index.asp..
> 
> Actually the above link use to give some extra peace of information for the status of ACS application but now after the new website was launched, this link does not work...
> 
> My sister applied for ACS on 8th of Oct, and Case officer asked for some more documents, which she submitted on 28th of Oct.
> 
> Still the application status on the main ACS website link shows with assessor since 1st November.
> 
> Any suggestion guys ? It has been around 50 days since the application was submitted.


I guess question is 'would the usual month time start from 8th or 28th Oct?' 
@timus- did you mail/call them? You must be having your Co's mail address as he mailed for extra documents.


----------



## EddyFR

superm said:


> I guess question is 'would the usual month time start from 8th or 28th Oct?'
> @timus- did you mail/call them? You must be having your Co's mail address as he mailed for extra documents.


Don't tell me that man, that would mean I'm gonna have to wait until middle of December


----------



## superm

EddyFR said:


> Don't tell me that man, that would mean I'm gonna have to wait until middle of December


No eddy. Thing is you provided docs in couple of days. So you have waited out your time. But in his case they provided documents 20days late so may be they have to serve those days too. That makes sense but am not sure they work in this logic or not. Got what am saying..?


----------



## EddyFR

superm said:


> No eddy. Thing is you provided docs in couple of days. So you have waited out your time. But in his case they provided documents 20days late so may be they have to serve those days too. That makes sense but am not sure they work in this logic or not. Got what am saying..?


Ok, I get it, well let's hope, but I can't see the logic in this process since the beginning. The status are not very clear on the ACS's website.


----------



## superm

QUOTE=EddyFR;964461]Ok, I get it, well let's hope, but I can't see the logic in this process since the beginning. The status are not very clear on the ACS's website.[/QUOTE]

I know. They seem to be following one month from submission to pick application when status turn 'in progress'. That makes me wonder that should they be picking apllication as soon s they can or wait for one month to pick application.


----------



## hh283

I submitted the skill assessment for my husband on 24 Oct. And today it finally moved to "in progress". Hopefully we get the +ve result in 2-3 days time and make it for the 1st Dec invitation round ray2:


----------



## superm

hh283 said:


> I submitted the skill assessment for my husband on 24 Oct. And today it finally moved to "in progress". Hopefully we get the +ve result in 2-3 days time and make it for the 1st Dec invitation round ray2:


Congrats buddy. Keep us updated..


----------



## rsingh

hh283 said:


> I submitted the skill assessment for my husband on 24 Oct. And today it finally moved to "in progress". Hopefully we get the +ve result in 2-3 days time and make it for the 1st Dec invitation round ray2:


Thats great buddy. Congrats. I submitted ACS application for my wife on 28th October. Hoping to get the result before 1st december, so that I can be eligible with 65 points for 1st december invitation rounds.. Best of luck to you fr all the future stuff


----------



## rsingh

Hey superm. You submitted your ACS application on 28th, right??


----------



## fmasaud84

rsingh said:


> Thats great buddy. Congrats. I submitted ACS application for my wife on 28th October. Hoping to get the result before 1st december, so that I can be eligible with 65 points for 1st december invitation rounds.. Best of luck to you fr all the future stuff


which occupation Code ?


----------



## sameera207

My status changed to "Case Finalized" today exactly after a month. I contacted my consultant's case officer, unfortunately she is on leave today, so I asked a colleague of hers to let me know as soon as the assessment outcome reaches them. Hopefully she will attend to it. Impatient to know what the outcome is


----------



## rsingh

fmasaud84 said:


> which occupation code ?


261313


----------



## tej

sameera207 said:


> My status changed to "Case Finalized" today exactly after a month. I contacted my consultant's case officer, unfortunately she is on leave today, so I asked a colleague of hers to let me know as soon as the assessment outcome reaches them. Hopefully she will attend to it. Impatient to know what the outcome is


Mine is still showing "with Assessor ". 

All the best for your result. Most probably you will get the mail today or else on Monday.


Cheers!
Tej


----------



## sameera207

tej said:


> I applied on 24th oct and from day one its showing with Assessor. I am hopeful that I will receive a +ve outcome in next 10 days or so.
> 
> Is their anyone who applied nearby 24th Oct and got any kind of response from ACS.
> 
> Cheers!
> Tej


Hey Tej,

My status is changed to "case finalized", so expecting the results in the next few days. You are just 1 day behind me so All the best to you too


----------



## zamil525

sameera207 said:


> My status changed to "Case Finalized" today exactly after a month. I contacted my consultant's case officer, unfortunately she is on leave today, so I asked a colleague of hers to let me know as soon as the assessment outcome reaches them. Hopefully she will attend to it. Impatient to know what the outcome is


Can u pls inform how can I can get the contacts of my assesor in ACS? As u mentioned, u mailed to ur consultant's case office so can u pls. tell ?


----------



## sameera207

zamil525 said:


> Can u pls inform how can I can get the contacts of my assesor in ACS? As u mentioned, u mailed to ur consultant's case office so can u pls. tell ?


Hi Zamil,

What I meant is my migration agent's case officer mate. I am doing this through an agent and that agent has his case officers assigned to each client. Nothing to do with ACS. They just process my application at a fee.

With regards to case officers at ACS, may be the individuals who got in touch with them directly can help you.

Regards


----------



## Cartisol

sameera207 said:


> My status changed to "Case Finalized" today exactly after a month. I contacted my consultant's case officer, unfortunately she is on leave today, so I asked a colleague of hers to let me know as soon as the assessment outcome reaches them. Hopefully she will attend to it. Impatient to know what the outcome is


Oh good to see, but no need to worry, I am sure it should be positive.

Congrats to you


----------



## sameera207

Hey Friends,

I have received +ve ACS assessment under 261313. They have given me full marks for the degree and considered all my experience (5 years 11 months):clap2:.

Thanks to all who shared info and all the best to the one inline.

Have instructed my agent to lodge the EOI.


----------



## rsingh

sameera207 said:


> Hey Friends,
> 
> I have received +ve ACS assessment under 261313. They have given me full marks for the degree and considered all my experience (5 years 11 months):clap2:.
> 
> Thanks to all who shared info and all the best to the one inline.
> 
> Have instructed my agent to lodge the EOI.


Congrats Sameera  All the best for the invitation rounds


----------



## Cartisol

sameera207 said:


> Hey Friends,
> 
> I have received +ve ACS assessment under 261313. They have given me full marks for the degree and considered all my experience (5 years 11 months):clap2:.
> 
> Thanks to all who shared info and all the best to the one inline.
> 
> Have instructed my agent to lodge the EOI.


Wow congrats buddy  I told you it will be positive 

Good to hear  I think you ll get in Dec 1st round if you lodge today as you got strong ACS and also IELTS. How many points you have ? And are you going for SS ?


----------



## Cartisol

sameera207 said:


> Hey Friends,
> 
> I have received +ve ACS assessment under 261313. They have given me full marks for the degree and considered all my experience (5 years 11 months):clap2:.
> 
> Thanks to all who shared info and all the best to the one inline.
> 
> Have instructed my agent to lodge the EOI.


By the way may I know what's your degree qualification please ?


----------



## sameera207

Cartisol said:


> Wow congrats buddy  I told you it will be positive
> 
> Good to hear  I think you ll get in Dec 1st round if you lodge today as you got strong ACS and also IELTS. How many points you have ? And are you going for SS ?


Thanks mate

Well I already have 65 points and no plans to go for SS as I am in SOL 1. Applying under 189 independant migration.

About qualification, I hold BIT(Bachelor of Information Technology) degree from the University of Colombo Sri Lanka. Which has 3 years of study.


----------



## rsingh

sameera207 said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Well I already have 65 points and no plans to go for SS as I am in SOL 1. Applying under 189 independant migration.


Well I also have 65 points and going to apply under 189. Hopefully we will get invited on 1st


----------



## superm

sameera207 said:


> Hey Friends,
> 
> I have received +ve ACS assessment under 261313. They have given me full marks for the degree and considered all my experience (5 years 11 months):clap2:.
> 
> Thanks to all who shared info and all the best to the one inline.
> 
> Have instructed my agent to lodge the EOI.


CONGRAAAATULATIONSS.... 
Damn - you are through from the toughest things - IELTS and ACS - good going!
1 Dec is waiting for you 
Be prepared with your mode of payment to apply VISA


----------



## Cartisol

sameera207 said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Well I already have 65 points and no plans to go for SS as I am in SOL 1. Applying under 189 independant migration.
> 
> About qualification, I hold BIT(Bachelor of Information Technology) degree from the University of Colombo Sri Lanka. Which has 3 years of study.


Oh good great  And yes since you got 65 points, pack your luggage now


----------



## Cartisol

superm said:


> CONGRAAAATULATIONSS....
> Damn - you are through from the toughest things - IELTS and ACS - good going!
> 1 Dec is waiting for you
> Be prepared with your mode of payment to apply VISA


Yes the toughest part is IELTS and then ACS in terms of complexity passing which visa is confirmed


----------



## anj0907

sameera207 said:


> Hey Friends,
> 
> I have received +ve ACS assessment under 261313. They have given me full marks for the degree and considered all my experience (5 years 11 months):clap2:.
> 
> Thanks to all who shared info and all the best to the one inline.
> 
> Have instructed my agent to lodge the EOI.


Congrats Sameera...So you are now all set for Dec 1st...great! :clap2:


----------



## EddyFR

Congrats guys !

I'm so tired with this process, it's been 7 weeks, still "With assessor" and my CO doesn't answer to my emails. I only asked my CO if he needed another documents, because nothing is moving on, but he doesn't answer. I'm still very polite, but I'm starting to get really pissed off.


----------



## sameera207

EddyFR said:


> Congrats guys !
> 
> I'm so tired with this process, it's been 7 weeks, still "With assessor" and my CO doesn't answer to my emails. I only asked my CO if he needed another documents, because nothing is moving on, but he doesn't answer. I'm still very polite, but I'm starting to get really pissed off.


Dont worry Eddy. Still more time for the 8th week. They wont miss the deadline. Keep your hopes up.


----------



## fmasaud84

sameera207 said:


> Hey Friends,
> 
> I have received +ve ACS assessment under 261313. They have given me full marks for the degree and considered all my experience (5 years 11 months):clap2:.
> 
> Thanks to all who shared info and all the best to the one inline.
> 
> Have instructed my agent to lodge the EOI.


Congrat !!!! now you should be happy and good to go =)


----------



## hh283

Just got +ve result from ACS and updated my EOI with 65 points. Looks like we have a big group of 65pts this round waiting for invitation!

Good luck to everyone


----------



## sameera207

hh283 said:


> Just got +ve result from ACS and updated my EOI with 65 points. Looks like we have a big group of 65pts this round waiting for invitation!
> 
> Good luck to everyone


All the best to all of us. I am planning to lodge it tomorrow


----------



## superm

hh283 said:


> Just got +ve result from ACS and updated my EOI with 65 points. Looks like we have a big group of 65pts this round waiting for invitation!
> 
> Good luck to everyone


Congrats dude! When did your status changed to 'in progress' ?


----------



## hh283

superm said:


> Congrats dude! When did your status changed to 'in progress' ?


It changed this morning and we got the +ve result in the afternoon. Things are moving fast!


----------



## sajid021

Guys can u guide me how to aplly for NSW state sponsorhip, what are the documents required, whats da process. I am currently working on ACS process.


----------



## superm

hh283 said:


> It changed this morning and we got the +ve result in the afternoon. Things are moving fast!


For some people - 'yes' 
Also - you said 'we' - did you and your spouse both put ACS same day and got the result at same time?

May be they knew tomorrow is their off - so they gave thumbs up today only!
But can anybody confirm if they work on Sat or not ?


----------



## bhagya_nair

I applied for ACS on 30-Oct-2012. So are my chances good to get response by 30-Nov-2012?


----------



## Alexamae

bhagya_nair said:


> I applied for ACS on 30-Oct-2012. So are my chances good to get response by 30-Nov-2012?


I think so, I saw a couple of ACS processing times and the results are usually after a month.

I applied mine last Nov 4, another 10 more waiting days.


----------



## superm

bhagya_nair said:


> I applied for ACS on 30-Oct-2012. So are my chances good to get response by 30-Nov-2012?


keep refreshing the site on 29th Nov 
If your status changes that day then you might be lucky enough to see your eoi go through the 1st Dec process!


----------



## jyotikhtr

Hi All,

I got positively assessed by ACS in about 3 weeks. I have submitted my EOI and in process of applying for NSW membership for VISA Subclass 190.

Regards,
Jyoti


----------



## hh283

superm said:


> For some people - 'yes'
> Also - you said 'we' - did you and your spouse both put ACS same day and got the result at same time?
> 
> May be they knew tomorrow is their off - so they gave thumbs up today only!
> But can anybody confirm if they work on Sat or not ?


oops, sorry for misleading you. I did my skill assessment way back and got the result last month while my partner was still waiting for his company letters. I also lodged the EOI on 25 Oct with 60 pts. His ACS result came back yesterday and i updated the EOI to claim additional 5 pts. Now we just keep our fingers crossed and hope that we will get our ITA next round with 65 pts.


----------



## superm

hh283 said:


> oops, sorry for misleading you. I did my skill assessment way back and got the result last month while my partner was still waiting for his company letters. I also lodged the EOI on 25 Oct with 60 pts. His ACS result came back yesterday and i updated the EOI to claim additional 5 pts. Now we just keep our fingers crossed and hope that we will get our ITA next round with 65 pts.


Thanks for the clarifying.. All the best for further processing.. :- )


----------



## jyotikhtr

Cartisol said:


> I do have all Microsoft Certifications  One level below to the highest Architect level.
> 
> i.e I have the following:
> 
> 1. Microsoft Certified Application Developer (MCAD)
> 2. Microsoft Certified Technology Specialist(MCTS)
> 3. Microsoft Certified Professional Developer(MCPD)
> 
> Will this help or add value you in any way in ACS ?


Definitely.

Regards,
Jyoti


----------



## jyotikhtr

sajid021 said:


> Guys can u guide me how to aplly for NSW state sponsorhip, what are the documents required, whats da process. I am currently working on ACS process.


See below link.

Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

Regards.


----------



## Tan2Aus

amolpa said:


> All,
> 
> To update on ACS skill assessment time- I have got ACS assessment done for code 261314 (Software Tester) in just 25 days and result is positive. I have done it myself with the help of this forum. So thanks to all experts and helpful guys here.
> 
> To add on to this - Bachelor of Electronics/Electronics & Telecom Enngg from India is ICT equivalant degree.
> 
> please let me know if anyone need any help/information on ACS skill Assessment.
> 
> Next is IELTS!!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Amol


Hi Amol, 

I am from Electronics and Instrumentation Engineering and i hold a Masters Degree ( M.Tech) from Chemical Engineering department. I am planning to show both the degrees for my ACS. Which one they are going to consider Engg or Masters ? Will there be any effect on ACS based on this ??

Appreciate your help !!!


----------



## zamil525

jyotikhtr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got positively assessed by ACS in about 3 weeks. I have submitted my EOI and in process of applying for NSW membership for VISA Subclass 190.
> 
> Regards,
> Jyoti


Lucky u r to get ur assesment in just 3 weeks..Did u apply via agent or by urself ? Congr8s buddy..


----------



## nazz

*Need help regarding education point for 189*

I am in the process to submit my EOI for 189 visa but have one big question about my education points.

I have two masters degree from Australia and Bachelor degree from overseas.

Two days ago I received my ACS skill assessment with the following details.

• Your Master of Information Systems from university of xxxx completed November 2011 has been assessed as a comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.
• Your Master of Information Technology from university of xxxx completed August 2010 has been assessed as a comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.
• Your Bachelor of Computer Application from xxxx University completed March 2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Associated Degree with a major in computing

Which means my overseas bachelor degree is not equivalent to Australian bachelor degree, however my both master degree is comparable to Australian Master degree.

According to immigration website they says
"At least a Bachelor degree, including a Bachelor degree with Honours or Masters, from an Australian educational institution or other degree of a recognised standard.

To receive points for a Masters degree, you must also have a Bachelor degree, or the Masters degree must be considered as at least comparable to Bachelor level at Australian standards."

So my question is that do I qualify to claim 15 points for the qualification if my bachelor is not equivalent?

Please help me guys with your understanding and personal experience.


----------



## Cartisol

jyotikhtr said:


> Definitely.
> 
> Regards,
> Jyoti


Thank you Jyoti for the reply 

Cheers


----------



## Cartisol

jyotikhtr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got positively assessed by ACS in about 3 weeks. I have submitted my EOI and in process of applying for NSW membership for VISA Subclass 190.
> 
> Regards,
> Jyoti


Oh that's great, congratulations  Hope that goes well.

Cheers


----------



## jyotikhtr

zamil525 said:


> Lucky u r to get ur assesment in just 3 weeks..Did u apply via agent or by urself ? Congr8s buddy..


Thanks, I did it all on my own. Not to mention help from all --- *forum members* + *google *+ *Australia Immigration Sites*.

Regards,
Jyoti


----------



## ss2012

Hi All,

I am new to this forum.. I applied for ACS Skill assessment in Sept end but got a doc requirment immediately after that. I have submitted all the docs and the staus changed to with assessor on 23th Oct.. It was for ICT Project Manager. Do we have anyone else also being assessed for PM job code or any idea abt that.. Pls let me know how long does it take for this job code to complete assessment if yes ?

Many Thanks ..


----------



## superm

jyotikhtr said:


> Thanks, I did it all on my own. Not to mention help from all --- *forum members* + *google *+ *Australia Immigration Sites*.
> 
> Regards,
> Jyoti


YEAR in your timeline seems wrong... current year is 2012


----------



## jyotikhtr

superm said:


> YEAR in your timeline seems wrong... current year is 2012


Thanks Superm , I have rectified it now.

Regards,
Jyoti


----------



## sun29

My ACS status just changed to "In Progress" from "With Assessor".


----------



## hh283

sun29 said:


> My ACS status just changed to "In Progress" from "With Assessor".


Congrats! You should receive your result anytime from now. I got mine within the same day


----------



## superm

sun29 said:


> My ACS status just changed to "In Progress" from "With Assessor".


Congrats man.. Just update your signature time line so that we don't have to ask again again 'when did u submit acs'?


----------



## sun29

superm said:


> Congrats man.. Just update your signature time line so that we don't have to ask again again 'when did u submit acs'?



26th October. Normally how much time application stays in "In Progress" ?


----------



## superm

sun29 said:


> 26th October. Normally how much time application stays in "In Progress" ?


Matter of hours to a day.. At max you should recv result tomorrow.. Best of luck.


----------



## sameera207

superm said:


> Matter of hours to a day.. At max you should recv result tomorrow.. Best of luck.


Time to rise your heartbeat ....you should be getting it anytime today or early tomorrow. Keep us posted


----------



## rsingh

Hey superm. You applied on 28th October, so hoping for a status change tomorrow?? 

IELTS = 22 Sep: Band >=7 (8.5,8.5,7,7) || ACS Submitted/Result = 10th Oct / 9 Nov


----------



## ashish0401

My ACS journey can be seen in my signature.
I am happy to answer any questions on documentation part if any body needs any.


----------



## ksheshkumar

ANZSO CODE : 261311 | ACS Applied/Result : 20th Nov 12 - With Assessor | IELTS ( waiting for result on 30th Nov 2012)


----------



## sun29

sameera207 said:


> Time to rise your heartbeat ....you should be getting it anytime today or early tomorrow. Keep us posted


Hi,
Results are out. ACS has accepted my whole experience. But i am not able to understand which is mention in my letter.

"Engineering degree is comparable with AQF bachelor degree with major in computing."

"MCFD certificate from microsoft is comparable with AQF diploma with major in computing"

So can i claim 10 points in experience ?

Experience considered 5.5 years.


----------



## Cartisol

sun29 said:


> Hi,
> Results are out. ACS has accepted my whole experience. But i am not able to understand which is mention in my letter.
> 
> "Engineering degree is comparable with AQF bachelor degree with major in computing."
> 
> "MCFD certificate from microsoft is comparable with AQF diploma with major in computing"
> 
> So can i claim 10 points in experience ?
> 
> Experience considered 5.5 years.


Congrats dude, first change your signature  

Well dude, 5+ years means indeed 10 points, why this doubt 

1. Well, btw did you submit your MCP Certificate to Microsoft ? How did you submit it ? (As I didn't see any provision to give our Transcript ID and Access code in the ACS online application )

2. And how many total years of experience you have ?

3. What's your qualification ?

4. Whats your ANZSCO code ?

Thanks


----------



## tanymech

Hi,

Can someone tell me how to check my case officer's name, i saw that most of you are aware of ur CO's name. But I do not see such detail in my Application status check screen. And also do you know how long it takes for the assessment during these days? I submitted my docs in early november and status got changed to 'With Assessor' within couple of days and still the same. i think itz too early to be worried.


----------



## sun29

Cartisol said:


> Congrats dude, first change your signature
> 
> Well dude, 5+ years means indeed 10 points, why this doubt
> 
> 1. Well, btw did you submit your MCP Certificate to Microsoft ? How did you submit it ? (As I didn't see any provision to give our Transcript ID and Access code in the ACS online application )
> 
> 2. And how many total years of experience you have ?
> 
> 3. What's your qualification ?
> 
> 4. Whats your ANZSCO code ?
> 
> Thanks


I am having 5.5 years of experience. And i downloaded transcript from mcp site and submitted to ACS, There was no place in ACS application where i can added transcript id and access code.


----------



## fmasaud84

Cartisol said:


> Congrats dude, first change your signature
> 
> Well dude, 5+ years means indeed 10 points, why this doubt
> 
> 1. Well, btw did you submit your MCP Certificate to Microsoft ? How did you submit it ? (As I didn't see any provision to give our Transcript ID and Access code in the ACS online application )
> 
> 2. And how many total years of experience you have ?
> 
> 3. What's your qualification ?
> 
> 4. Whats your ANZSCO code ?
> 
> Thanks


you can make a PDF file .. with links to verify your certifications and the access code.. then name that file "Microsoft certifications" and upload while you are uploading your eduational documents.

this is how i did.


----------



## Cartisol

sun29 said:


> I am having 5.5 years of experience. And i downloaded transcript from mcp site and submitted to ACS, There was no place in ACS application where i can added transcript id and access code.


Thanks

Whats your qualification ?


----------



## sameera207

sun29 said:


> Hi,
> Results are out. ACS has accepted my whole experience. But i am not able to understand which is mention in my letter.
> 
> "Engineering degree is comparable with AQF bachelor degree with major in computing."
> 
> "MCFD certificate from microsoft is comparable with AQF diploma with major in computing"
> 
> So can i claim 10 points in experience ?
> 
> Experience considered 5.5 years.


As far as i know yeah you could claim 10 points for your degree in Engineering.

Congrats mate:clap2:


----------



## Cartisol

fmasaud84 said:


> you can make a PDF file .. with links to verify your certifications and the access code.. then name that file "Microsoft certifications" and upload while you are uploading your eduational documents.
> 
> this is how i did.


Hey I didn't submit my transcript.

However, I have uploaded the "Certificate signed by Bill Gates". I notarized that colorful certificate both (MCTS and MCPD) in a single PDF and notarized and scanned and uploaded with name "Certificate" as it mentioned, the document name should match the upload file name in the drop down 

Will this be considered ? I mean, since these certificates don;t mention the Framework versions and or other technical details, will this be counted  I should have uploaded the transcript too


----------



## tanymech

Hi Friends,
an you guys kindly help me with below queries.

Can someone tell me how to check my case officer's name?
I saw that most of you are aware of ur CO's name. But I do not see such detail in my Application status check screen. 

And also do you know how long it takes for the assessment during these days? 

I submitted my docs in early november and status got changed to 'With Assessor' within couple of days and still the same. i think itz too early to be worried. 

Lastly, is there any impact to the processing time if applied via an agent? ( i meant for the ACS )

thank you in advance...


----------



## sameera207

tanymech said:


> Hi Friends,
> an you guys kindly help me with below queries.
> 
> Can someone tell me how to check my case officer's name?
> I saw that most of you are aware of ur CO's name. But I do not see such detail in my Application status check screen.
> 
> And also do you know how long it takes for the assessment during these days?
> 
> I submitted my docs in early november and status got changed to 'With Assessor' within couple of days and still the same. i think itz too early to be worried.
> 
> Lastly, is there any impact to the processing time if applied via an agent? ( i meant for the ACS )
> 
> thank you in advance...


Well, I didnt know my case officers name at ACS. I dont think you would require those details unless they write back to your requesting additional docs.

Normally about a month these days.

I dont think applying through an agent will make the time any different. But there would be added advantages like letter formats, etc.

All the best and keep us posted on how it goes.

BTW what is your occupation code? How many years of experience are you claiming for?


----------



## tanymech

thanks sameera..

will definetly update the thread..

I applied for Analyst Programmer with 5+ years of experience in IT. BTW if this code doesnt go with my experience and qualifications, Will they suggest me a relevant one?
I also had an issue with my degree. My first degree is in Engineering. Then I completed my M.Sc in IT & Management. I hope that will be enough.


----------



## sameera207

tanymech said:


> thanks sameera..
> 
> will definetly update the thread..
> 
> I applied for Analyst Programmer with 5+ years of experience in IT. BTW if this code doesnt go with my experience and qualifications, Will they suggest me a relevant one?
> I also had an issue with my degree. My first degree is in Engineering. Then I completed my M.Sc in IT & Management. I hope that will be enough.


Well about suggesting a suitable code, I am not too sure mate. Over to experts to comment.

About the 2nd point, does 5+ years experience is after Msc completion? Also in your engineering degree did you have IT subjects covered indepth?


----------



## tanymech

My First Degree had some IT subjects, but not enough. 

My whole 5+ years of experience is not after the completion of M.Sc. 

But it was clearly stated in ACS website ( under FAQs ), that they also consider the experience prior to the qualification. ( But when I checked it now, they have changed the web site very recently and that perticular questionis not there. )..


----------



## tanymech

I think it doesn't matter as far ur work experience is full time. it only matters if you worked part time during ur studies.. Not 100% sure though...


----------



## sameera207

tanymech said:


> My First Degree had some IT subjects, but not enough.
> 
> My whole 5+ years of experience is not after the completion of M.Sc.
> 
> But it was clearly stated in ACS website ( under FAQs ), that they also consider the experience prior to the qualification. ( But when I checked it now, they have changed the web site very recently and that perticular questionis not there. )..


Hey it wont be a problem for ACS even I claimed for experience prior to my degree. But when lodging EOI my agent told me that it is better to lodge only post qualification experience as DIAC will only consider that. Thats why I asked.


----------



## aqeela83

Normally it takes from 6-8 weeks depending upon the occupation in demand.


----------



## tanymech

Thanks for sharing this info dude. Do you think that it will be a problem, since I also have a degree which was done prior to work experience? I hv no idea about this EOI yet...


----------



## tej

sun29 said:


> My ACS status just changed to "In Progress" from "With Assessor".


Congrats!
I had applied on 24th Oct but from day one till today it is showing as 'With Assessor"

People who submitted after me have also got their result.I am a bit concerned but still positive. 

Hope to see status change by this weekend.

Cheers!
Tej


----------



## sameera207

tej said:


> Congrats!
> I had applied on 24th Oct but from day one till today it is showing as 'With Assessor"
> 
> People who submitted after me have also got their result.I am a bit concerned but still positive.
> 
> Hope to see status change by this weekend.
> 
> Cheers!
> Tej


I thought your status changed to in progress already. Anyways all the best!


----------



## superm

rsingh said:


> Hey superm. You applied on 28th October, so hoping for a status change tomorrow??
> 
> IELTS = 22 Sep: Band >=7 (8.5,8.5,7,7) || ACS Submitted/Result = 10th Oct / 9 Nov


hey RSingh - sorry could not reply whole day - my cell had problems. I am hoping I would see some change tomorrow - only concern I have is that there was some extra docs requested on 29th Oct which I submitted on 1st Nov. Am being positive that I will still hear something tomorrow morning. Lets see.. best of luck to you too man! 
Keep us updated ...


----------



## superm

sun29 said:


> Hi,
> Results are out. ACS has accepted my whole experience. But i am not able to understand which is mention in my letter.
> 
> "Engineering degree is comparable with AQF bachelor degree with major in computing."
> 
> "MCFD certificate from microsoft is comparable with AQF diploma with major in computing"
> 
> So can i claim 10 points in experience ?
> 
> Experience considered 5.5 years.


Hey congrats man - now you have 1st Dec EOI timeline with you! 
Happy for you.. keep us updated of your progress. Best of luck for further processing - but I believe main steps of Au immi are ACS and IELTS.. kudos man!


----------



## TOPGUN

It seems these days they are taking longer than 1 month if 24th Oct acs cases were not replied. I am in queue as well and applied 8th Nov. hope to get reply back ASAP. I think step 4 should be break down to more granular level so that ppl apply have more clarity where their application is.


----------



## EddyFR

Event if it's a little more than 1 month, you guys can consider yourself lucky ! 
I applied the 5th October and I'm still waiting.


----------



## TOPGUN

EddyFR said:


> Event if it's a little more than 1 month, you guys can consider yourself lucky !
> I applied the 5th October and I'm still waiting.



Did they ask for any additional docs from you or you haven't heard from them yet?????

Is there anyone who got positive and applied in month of Oct 2012


----------



## Cartisol

superm said:


> hey RSingh - sorry could not reply whole day - my cell had problems. I am hoping I would see some change tomorrow - only concern I have is that there was some extra docs requested on 29th Oct which I submitted on 1st Nov. Am being positive that I will still hear something tomorrow morning. Lets see.. best of luck to you too man!
> Keep us updated ...


Best of luck to you too buddy, fingers-crossed for you


----------



## EddyFR

TOPGUN said:


> Did they ask for any additional docs from you or you haven't heard from them yet?????
> 
> Is there anyone who got positive and applied in month of Oct 2012


After *6 weeks* (  ), they asked a modification on one letter (there was a future end-date on the letter because I still work for the company and my contract will end next year), so I asked my manager to modify the letter in order to remove the end-date, juste put the start date. I uploaded the new letter less than 12 hours after the reclamation....

And that's all. No news, no answer to my emails, nothing... This is soooo not professional. When you pay $450 you could expect at least an answer to your emails...

Anyway It's been 1 week, and since then, I'm still waiting....

So now, it's been almost 8 weeks since the day I applied.


----------



## Cartisol

EddyFR said:


> Event if it's a little more than 1 month, you guys can consider yourself lucky !
> I applied the 5th October and I'm still waiting.


Don't worry mate, patience always works  Not much time left for you to wait


----------



## Cartisol

EddyFR said:


> After *6 weeks* (  ), they asked a modification on one letter (there was a future end-date on the letter because I still work for the company and my contract will end next year), so I asked my manager to modify the letter in order to remove the end-date, juste put the start date. I uploaded the new letter less than 12 hours after the reclamation....
> 
> And that's all. No news, no answer to my emails, nothing... This is soooo not professional. When you pay $450 you could expect at least an answer to your emails...
> 
> Anyway It's been 1 week, and since then, I'm still waiting....
> 
> So now, it's been almost 8 weeks since the day I applied.


May be as Sameera pointed out someday, it could be because your transcripts might be in French or something... (Not sure though that it will extend timelines, but possible ? !!!)..... See if some other guys who applied from France have got this. (In this forum recently)....


----------



## EddyFR

Cartisol said:


> May be as Sameera pointed out someday, it could be because your transcripts might be in French or something... (Not sure though that it will extend timelines, but possible ? !!!)..... See if some other guys who applied from France have got this. (In this forum recently)....


I looked for over the Internet, but french immigration community is not very active, it seems that there are not French people who try to immigrate to Australia.

Anyway, I uploaded, of course, the translation of all french papers, so I can't see what would be the problem.


----------



## Cartisol

EddyFR said:


> I looked for over the Internet, but french immigration community is not very active, it seems that there are not French people who try to immigrate to Australia.
> 
> Anyway, I uploaded, of course, the translation of all french papers, so I can't see what would be the problem.


Oh.. Well fingers crossed, hope you'll get your response soon, don't worry


----------



## superm

TOPGUN said:


> Did they ask for any additional docs from you or you haven't heard from them yet?????
> 
> Is there anyone who got positive and applied in month of Oct 2012


Read through previous 2-5 pages of this thread.. you would see quite many applicant with + from month of Oct!


----------



## superm

Cartisol said:


> Best of luck to you too buddy, fingers-crossed for you


Thanks man.. how's your prep going on ?


----------



## tej

superm said:


> Read through previous 2-5 pages of this thread.. you would see quite many applicant with + from month of Oct!


One of the reason might be the year end holiday season.


----------



## Stigmatic

Hi All,

I am new to Expat Forum. In fact this is my 1st post. 

Can some one please give me some direction on what all documents to be submitted for ACS. 

I am from Pune, India.

I am applying for ICT Business Analyst. 

Also please let me know, what is the average processing time for ICT Business Analyst. As i am planning to apply by this 1st Dec, considering holiday period, how long can i expect the processing time.

Here is the list of documents i have identified and preparing:

1. Passport Copy ( Front & Back).
2. Company 1 - Current - (Offer Letter, Increment Letters for 2 years, Role and Responsibility letter in company letter head signed by HR and ID)
3. Company 2 - (Affidavit stating Roles & Responsibility signed by my Ex-Manager, Service Letter, Relieving Letter and Resignation Letter)
4. Company 3 - (Affidavit stating Roles & Responsibility signed by my senior colleague, Experience Letter, Resignation Letter and Relieving Letter)
5. Training and Internship - ( Experience Certificates)
6. MBA - Degree & Marksheets
7. B.E. (IT) - Degree & Marksheets.


----------



## Stigmatic

Cartisol said:


> Oh.. Well fingers crossed, hope you'll get your response soon, don't worry


This forum will help you for sure.


----------



## superm

Stigmatic said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to Expat Forum. In fact this is my 1st post.
> 
> Can some one please give me some direction on what all documents to be submitted for ACS.
> 
> I am from Pune, India.
> 
> I am applying for ICT Business Analyst.
> 
> Also please let me know, what is the average processing time for ICT Business Analyst. As i am planning to apply by this 1st Dec, considering holiday period, how long can i expect the processing time.
> 
> Here is the list of documents i have identified and preparing:
> 
> 1. Passport Copy ( Front & Back).
> 2. Company 1 - Current - (Offer Letter, Increment Letters for 2 years, Role and Responsibility letter in company letter head signed by HR and ID)
> 3. Company 2 - (Affidavit stating Roles & Responsibility signed by my Ex-Manager, Service Letter, Relieving Letter and Resignation Letter)
> 4. Company 3 - (Affidavit stating Roles & Responsibility signed by my senior colleague, Experience Letter, Resignation Letter and Relieving Letter)
> 5. Training and Internship - ( Experience Certificates)
> 6. MBA - Degree & Marksheets
> 7. B.E. (IT) - Degree & Marksheets.


Throw in a CV and experience letter (relieving letter might as well work - if it has job start and end date) as well. ..
Underlined ones are not required by ACS


----------



## EddyFR

Back luck for me, ACS is waiting for a response from the AEI NOOSR (https://www.aei.gov.au/Services-And...ifications/Our-Assessments/Pages/default.aspx).

This assessment can take up to 3 months...

So uncool, this could take a while. Well that's life, I just have to wait.


----------



## Alexamae

Hi, is it true that ACS doesnt accept Statutory Declarations anymore?




Hi @EddyFR, may I know how did you get the information?
Did your CO reply to your query about the delay?


----------



## nazz

sun29 said:


> 26th October. Normally how much time application stays in "In Progress" ?


I just received within 5 days. I applied last week.


----------



## superm

@rsingh.. Any update?


----------



## rsingh

superm said:


> @rsingh.. Any update?


Hello Superm. No updates as of yet for my wife's ACS. It is With Accessor yet. But not to worry as of now.  Hoping to see some change by the end of day.


----------



## superm

rsingh said:


> Hello Superm. No updates as of yet for my wife's ACS. It is With Accessor yet. But not to worry as of now.  Hoping to see some change by the end of day.


Same here... Let's see..


----------



## superm

@sameera @others.. Generally at what time ist status changes?


----------



## Cartisol

superm said:


> Thanks man.. how's your prep going on ?


Hey well my preparation is kind of ok, but I feel I need to be sincere and serious about this. Now I am a bit ill because of extreme cold in Bangalore, but alright.

Thanks for asking man.


----------



## tej

sameera207 said:


> I thought your status changed to in progress already. Anyways all the best!


Finally today It has changed to "In Progress". 
Fingers crossed now.


----------



## superm

rsingh said:


> Hello Superm. No updates as of yet for my wife's ACS. It is With Accessor yet. But not to worry as of now.  Hoping to see some change by the end of day.


Still the same status.. You got any update?


----------



## superm

tej said:


> Finally today It has changed to "In Progress".
> Fingers crossed now.


Congrats man.. Update your signature with time line.. When did you submit? 24th?


----------



## superm

Cartisol said:


> Hey well my preparation is kind of ok, but I feel I need to be sincere and serious about this. Now I am a bit ill because of extreme cold in Bangalore, but alright.
> 
> Thanks for asking man.


Take care and be strong and focused.. Good luck..


----------



## tej

superm said:


> Congrats man.. Update your signature with time line.. When did you submit? 24th?


Yeah man , it was on 24th oct. Happy that it moved to next stage..


----------



## Cartisol

superm said:


> Take care and be strong and focused.. Good luck..


Thank you  Sure.. !!!! Fingers crossed for your results too soon, cheers


----------



## superm

tej said:


> Yeah man , it was on 24th oct. Happy that it moved to next stage..


Do you know that at what ist time did your status changed today?


----------



## superm

Cartisol said:


> Thank you  Sure.. !!!! Fingers crossed for your results too soon, cheers


Thanks man..


----------



## rsingh

tej said:


> Yeah man , it was on 24th oct. Happy that it moved to next stage..


Congrats Buddy. You will be getting the result letter soon now


----------



## tej

rsingh said:


> Congrats Buddy. You will be getting the result letter soon now


Thanks dear, It should get finalized in a couple of days unless they ask for any additional doc.


----------



## tanymech

tej said:


> Thanks dear, It should get finalized in a couple of days unless they ask for any additional doc.


Hi Tej,

Many congrats....


----------



## superm

@RSingh - seems like end of working day for Au - wait for tomorrow begins, or is there still a chance that some update will be there today?


----------



## rsingh

superm said:


> @RSingh - seems like end of working day for Au - wait for tomorrow begins, or is there still a chance that some update will be there today?


@superm. I guess we will have to wait for tomorrow morning. But that will never stop us from refreshing the ACS status page atleast a 100 times today also.


----------



## rsingh

@superm. I applied on 10th October and my status changed to "In Progress" on 9th November at around 11 am IST. So I was hoping the same for my wife. But there is no hard and fast rule regarding this. So we will sit tight and wait.


----------



## superm

rsingh said:


> @superm. I applied on 10th October and my status changed to "In Progress" on 9th November at around 11 am IST. So I was hoping the same for my wife. But there is no hard and fast rule regarding this. So we will sit tight and wait.


yup.. lets be +ve and wait and keep refreshing 
I also have a baggage of two extra days for additional docs - hence do keep me updated..


----------



## Guest

Dear All,
Have a doubt. For ACS assessment do we need to send hard copy to ACS official address or only online upload is enough?

Please reply,


----------



## anj0907

JoseThomas said:


> Dear All,
> Have a doubt. For ACS assessment do we need to send hard copy to ACS official address or only online upload is enough?
> 
> Please reply,


Not required....you just need to upload all the documents online...


----------



## anj0907

tej said:


> Yeah man , it was on 24th oct. Happy that it moved to next stage..


Hi tej...when u gonna take ur IELTS?


----------



## TOPGUN

Any good thread here which give details on how we can get band 8 in IELTS. I am planning to give it on 8th Dec


----------



## anj0907

TOPGUN said:


> Any good thread here which give details on how we can get band 8 in IELTS. I am planning to give it on 8th Dec


Check this out...good luck

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/105568-ielts-getting-band-8-writing.html


----------



## Guest

TOPGUN said:


> Any good thread here which give details on how we can get band 8 in IELTS. I am planning to give it on 8th Dec


try with Dominic Cole's IELTS and Beyond | A blog to help self-access language learners


----------



## Guest

TOPGUN said:


> Any good thread here which give details on how we can get band 8 in IELTS. I am planning to give it on 8th Dec


http://www.ielts.org/institutions/test_format_and_results/how_is_ielts_marked.aspx

Best way is read the above link especially the PDF attachments and explain to someone how to achieve a band 8 in all modules with examples.


----------



## sameera207

superm said:


> @sameera @others.. Generally at what time ist status changes?


Hey sorry man, its a holiday here n had no time to check the forum.

well i believe somewhere between 12-3pm australian time it got changed to "in progress". Was at meetings n when came back only noticed the change.


----------



## superm

sameera207 said:


> Hey sorry man, its a holiday here n had no time to check the forum.
> 
> well i believe somewhere between 12-3pm australian time it got changed to "in progress". Was at meetings n when came back only noticed the change.


no issues.. am still waiting for status to get changed.. 
i see that you are done with lodging EOI - great! But year in signature should be 2012 ... you have 26/11/11.


----------



## shjuthani

*Hi*



amolpa said:


> All,
> 
> To update on ACS skill assessment time- I have got ACS assessment done for code 261314 (Software Tester) in just 25 days and result is positive. I have done it myself with the help of this forum. So thanks to all experts and helpful guys here.
> 
> To add on to this - Bachelor of Electronics/Electronics & Telecom Enngg from India is ICT equivalant degree.
> 
> please let me know if anyone need any help/information on ACS skill Assessment.
> 
> Next is IELTS!!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Amol


Hi Amol,

Just wanted to know one thing, as you have done assessment by yourself, can you answer me about following queries?
- The formats of employment letters and educational documents actually matters?
- The Bachelor of Computer Engineer is also valid for ICT?
- What are the documents/ is documents list for assessment completion in reduced time?

Thanks,
Shashin


----------



## Pailas

shjuthani said:


> Hi Amol,
> 
> Just wanted to know one thing, as you have done assessment by yourself, can you answer me about following queries?
> - The formats of employment letters and educational documents actually matters?
> - The Bachelor of Computer Engineer is also valid for ICT?
> - What are the documents/ is documents list for assessment completion in reduced time?
> 
> Thanks,
> Shashin


Hi Amol,

Can you share the format of experience letters submitted from previous employer format? And supporting documents to the same from your ex-colleagues?

Thanks, SP.


----------



## tej

Dear All,

Today morning I got the mail from ACS for +ve skill assessment. Bachelors degree and experience has been fully considered.The first hurdle is clear.

Long live EXPAT forum. I followed all the threads silently and then prepared my set of docs accordingly.

I submitted below docs:
Certified and Original color scan copy of degree and mark sheets.
Certified and Original color scan of experience letter from 2 companies where i have worked
Certified and Original color scan of passport.
No CV.

Timelines:-
Submitted - 24th Oct
With Assessor - 24th Oct till 27th Nov
In progress - 27th Nov evening.
Result:- 28th Nov Morning

Once again thanks to all and good luck to people who are in queue.
Happy to help answer ACS queries with whatever little knowledge i have gained.

Cheers!
Tej


----------



## tej

anj0907 said:


> Hi tej...when u gonna take ur IELTS?


Hi Anj,

I have already appeared for IELTS exam on 17th Nov and result is expected on 30th Nov. But I think I will have to reappear as I made a mess in the speaking cue card section.I didn't read the points I had to cover.Rest all other sections I am confident of a good score. Due to some unavoidable personal reasons I had to appear with zero preparation. Still finger crossed and hoping for a 7 in each section.


----------



## jyotikhtr

tej said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Today morning I got the mail from ACS for +ve skill assessment. Bachelors degree and experience has been fully considered.The first hurdle is clear.
> 
> Long live EXPAT forum. I followed all the threads silently and then prepared my set of docs accordingly.
> 
> I submitted below docs:
> Certified and Original color scan copy of degree and mark sheets.
> Certified and Original color scan of experience letter from 2 companies where i have worked
> Certified and Original color scan of passport.
> No CV.
> 
> Timelines:-
> Submitted - 24th Oct
> With Assessor - 24th Oct till 27th Nov
> In progress - 27th Nov evening.
> Result:- 28th Nov Morning
> 
> Once again thanks to all and good luck to people who are in queue.
> Happy to help answer ACS queries with whatever little knowledge i have gained.
> 
> Cheers!
> Tej


Thanks for sharing this information. I am sure this would be useful for others. 

Regards.


----------



## superm

tej said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Today morning I got the mail from ACS for +ve skill assessment. Bachelors degree and experience has been fully considered.The first hurdle is clear.
> 
> Long live EXPAT forum. I followed all the threads silently and then prepared my set of docs accordingly.
> 
> I submitted below docs:
> Certified and Original color scan copy of degree and mark sheets.
> Certified and Original color scan of experience letter from 2 companies where i have worked
> Certified and Original color scan of passport.
> No CV.
> 
> Timelines:-
> Submitted - 24th Oct
> With Assessor - 24th Oct till 27th Nov
> In progress - 27th Nov evening.
> Result:- 28th Nov Morning
> 
> Once again thanks to all and good luck to people who are in queue.
> Happy to help answer ACS queries with whatever little knowledge i have gained.
> 
> Cheers!
> Tej


Congrats.. Prepare your eoi and save. After your ielts result you can instantly submit the same. Best of luck for results.


----------



## superm

@rsingh.. Anything?


----------



## anj0907

tej said:


> Hi Anj,
> 
> I have already appeared for IELTS exam on 17th Nov and result is expected on 30th Nov. But I think I will have to reappear as I made a mess in the speaking cue card section.I didn't read the points I had to cover.Rest all other sections I am confident of a good score. Due to some unavoidable personal reasons I had to appear with zero preparation. Still finger crossed and hoping for a 7 in each section.


Congrats Tej ! ....Good luck for your IELTS...keep us posted...


----------



## superm

anj0907 said:


> Congrats Tej ! ....Good luck for your IELTS...keep us posted...


Hey anj, how's your preparation going on?


----------



## Pailas

Congrats Tej...

Quick question does your experience letters contain the role and responsibilities included (or) did you submit any supporting documents fr the same such as SD...


----------



## anj0907

superm said:


> Hey anj, how's your preparation going on?


Hi Superm...thanks for asking...fighting my way out :boxing: .
Just now got an info from a senior member Anne in another thread that the future of invitations after 1 Jan 2013 is unsure

http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/gener...fact-sheet.pdf

I jus hope I make it in Dec somehow...


----------



## tej

Pailas said:


> Congrats Tej...
> 
> Quick question does your experience letters contain the role and responsibilities included (or) did you submit any supporting documents fr the same such as SD...


It had all the details. The trick is to first check on ACS website what role and responsibilities ACS wants for a particular code. I copied and amended them as per my profile and then got them on my experience letter. Both my experience letter were 1 page each with all relevant info.

In fact the role and responsibilities are same as we do daily in our job.


----------



## tej

anj0907 said:


> Hi Superm...thanks for asking...fighting my way out :boxing: .
> Just now got an info from a senior member Anne in another thread that the future of invitations after 1 Jan 2013 is unsure
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/gener...fact-sheet.pdf
> 
> I jus hope I make it in Dec somehow...


Anj this link is not working. Which thread you are talking about? This is a news for everyone


----------



## rsingh

superm said:


> @rsingh.. Anything?


No mate. Nothing as of now. I hope that I get something before the next round of invites.


----------



## anj0907

tej said:


> Anj this link is not working. Which thread you are talking about? This is a news for everyone


Hi Tej...check this thread

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/117201-eoi-submitted-club-344.html


----------



## superm

anj0907 said:


> Hi Superm...thanks for asking...fighting my way out :boxing: .
> Just now got an info from a senior member Anne in another thread that the future of invitations after 1 Jan 2013 is unsure
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/gener...fact-sheet.pdf
> 
> I jus hope I make it in Dec somehow...


Keep fighting. You will get thru. Your result would come out on 14th Dec? Then u can make it on 15th Dec round. Let's hope we all get our invitation in Dec. Good luck with your ielts.

Your link is not working regarding post Jan thing.


----------



## anj0907

superm said:


> Keep fighting. You will get thru. Your result would come out on 14th Dec? Then u can make it on 15th Dec round. Let's hope we all get our invitation in Dec. Good luck with your ielts.


Thanks buddy...Good luck wit ur ACS too...!


----------



## superm

anj0907 said:


> Thanks buddy...Good luck wit ur ACS too...!


Thanks Anj!


----------



## rsingh

@superm. No status change today also... :-(


----------



## superm

rsingh said:


> @superm. No status change today also... :-(


yup.. another day went by.. Lets hope they were busy winding up the ones whose month ended on last weekend. Our turn comes tomorrow!


----------



## shift_move

superm said:


> Keep fighting. You will get thru. Your result would come out on 14th Dec? Then u can make it on 15th Dec round. Let's hope we all get our invitation in Dec. Good luck with your ielts.
> 
> Your link is not working regarding post Jan thing.


Guys,
Do not panic conceiving that DIAC is gearing up to make changes to skillsect from Jan 1st. If it's going to happen in Jan, it could happen even in December, at anytime as a matter of fact. Not only Australian Immigration system has the rights to change the eligibility criteria, but all countries acrss the world deserves that right. It is a very common practice and you should have known it by now. Althogh, the purpose of this writing is not to ensure you that everyting will remain same, but to give you confidence that you all will get through in getting your desired visa. Lastly, I am posing this question to you all. Is there anything that you could do if DIAC decides to make changes? If your answer is no, then don't worry and conitnue with what you are doing. If your answer is yes, please PM me your number, we need to talk 

Thanks...


----------



## Stigmatic

As far as i know. DAIC mostly make change every year 1st of July. 

I have not heard any news about the changes. 

Please don`t spread rumors in this forum. 






shift_move said:


> Guys,
> Do not panic conceiving that DIAC is gearing up to make changes to skillsect from Jan 1st. If it's going to happen in Jan, it could happen even in December, at anytime as a matter of fact. Not only Australian Immigration system has the rights to change the eligibility criteria, but all countries acrss the world deserves that right. It is a very common practice and you should have known it by now. Althogh, the purpose of this writing is not to ensure you that everyting will remain same, but to give you confidence that you all will get through in getting your desired visa. Lastly, I am posing this question to you all. Is there anything that you could do if DIAC decides to make changes? If your answer is no, then don't worry and conitnue with what you are doing. If your answer is yes, please PM me your number, we need to talk
> 
> Thanks...


----------



## Stigmatic

Hi,

Can some 1 please tell me, what all information is present in the ACS report. I am expecting 25 points from the ACS assessment ( 15 - Experience and 10 - Education). Will they be mentioning these points ? How does it work ?

If some 1 can post any sample ACS report, that would be great.


----------



## superm

Stigmatic said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can some 1 please tell me, what all information is present in the ACS report. I am expecting 25 points from the ACS assessment ( 15 - Experience and 10 - Education). Will they be mentioning these points ? How does it work ?
> 
> If some 1 can post any sample ACS report, that would be great.


in your signature - you submitted ACS on 30 Nov? today is 28th?
do you mean 30 Oct ?


----------



## Stigmatic

superm said:


> in your signature - you submitted ACS on 30 Nov? today is 28th?
> do you mean 30 Oct ?


Hey Superm !!!

No its 30th Nov only. My agent will do it on 30th . Was exicted to updated my signature, thats y wrote it in advance 

:tongue1::tongue1::tongue1::tongue1::tongue1:


----------



## jyotikhtr

Stigmatic said:


> Hey Superm !!!
> 
> No its 30th Nov only. My agent will do it on 30th . Was exicted to updated my signature, thats y wrote it in advance
> 
> :tongue1::tongue1::tongue1::tongue1::tongue1:



Are you looking for State Sponsorship too ?

Regards.


----------



## jjgeevi

Hi,
I tried to get the Employment Refence letter from my company and they refuse to give it, What must I do next? as this is one of the important document needed for Skill assessment. Please help.


----------



## jjgeevi

*Help plz*



tej said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Today morning I got the mail from ACS for +ve skill assessment. Bachelors degree and experience has been fully considered.The first hurdle is clear.
> 
> Long live EXPAT forum. I followed all the threads silently and then prepared my set of docs accordingly.
> 
> I submitted below docs:
> Certified and Original color scan copy of degree and mark sheets.
> Certified and Original color scan of experience letter from 2 companies where i have worked
> Certified and Original color scan of passport.
> No CV.
> 
> Timelines:-
> Submitted - 24th Oct
> With Assessor - 24th Oct till 27th Nov
> In progress - 27th Nov evening.
> Result:- 28th Nov Morning
> 
> Once again thanks to all and good luck to people who are in queue.
> Happy to help answer ACS queries with whatever little knowledge i have gained.
> 
> Cheers!
> Tej


Hi Tej.

I see that you gave your experience letters from company, Dint they require Employement reference letter ? My company has denied to give me one. wondering what to do next


----------



## anj0907

jjgeevi said:


> Hi,
> I tried to get the Employment Refence letter from my company and they refuse to give it, What must I do next? as this is one of the important document needed for Skill assessment. Please help.


Hi jjgeevi....try to get a statutory declaration from your manager in the company...


----------



## jjgeevi

*Plz help*



tej said:


> Anj this link is not working. Which thread you are talking about? This is a news for everyone


Did u try as Analyst programmer? I did work as a Analyst progmr but my agent says I shud file as Software Engineer. What is your say ?


----------



## jjgeevi

*What is statutory declaration ?*



anj0907 said:


> Hi jjgeevi....try to get a statutory declaration from your manager in the company...


Hi Anj

What is a statutory declaration ? Do you have a sample of it ?


----------



## anj0907

jjgeevi said:


> Did u try as Analyst programmer? I did work as a Analyst progmr but my agent says I shud file as Software Engineer. What is your say ?


It really depends on your work experience on what occupation code you need to choose. Check this link and find the code that closely matches your occupation

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/7641/ICT-Skills-Assessment-Code-Descriptions-1-July-2012-V2.pdf


----------



## anj0907

jjgeevi said:


> Hi Anj
> 
> What is a statutory declaration ? Do you have a sample of it ?


Hi ...check this document...It has all information u need. Good luck!

http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0020/7319/Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants-1-July-2012-V1.pdf


----------



## rsingh

@superm. Any update buddy?


----------



## superm

rsingh said:


> @superm. Any update buddy?


nothing man - yours?


----------



## rsingh

superm said:


> nothing man - yours?


Nothing mate. :-( Now desperation is catching me up, bcoz i wish i could update my EOI for 5 additional points before the next round of invitation.


----------



## sameera207

@superm, you will hear from them this week. Keep the spirit up


----------



## fmasaud84

anj0907 said:


> Hi ...check this document...It has all information u need. Good luck!
> 
> http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0020/7319/Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants-1-July-2012-V1.pdf


when is your IELTS ?


----------



## superm

sameera207 said:


> @superm, you will hear from them this week. Keep the spirit up


Thanks man... Hoping the same..


----------



## anj0907

fmasaud84 said:


> when is your IELTS ?


Dec 1st :boxing:


----------



## fmasaud84

anj0907 said:


> Dec 1st :boxing:


i can feel that you will do well this time. 

what was your last IELTS score ?


----------



## anj0907

fmasaud84 said:


> i can feel that you will do well this time.
> 
> what was your last IELTS score ?


Thanks buddy....it was R7.5,L7.5,S7.5,W6.5


----------



## bhagya_nair

Still no "In Progress" for me


----------



## superm

Stigmatic said:


> Hey Superm !!!
> 
> No its 30th Nov only. My agent will do it on 30th . Was exicted to updated my signature, thats y wrote it in advance
> 
> :tongue1::tongue1::tongue1::tongue1::tongue1:


dont wait up for end of month.. as ACS generally takes 30 days + more - so if you submit early you would be sure to enter eoi at 1st Jan.


----------



## superm

bhagya_nair said:


> Still no "In Progress" for me


u submitted on 30th Nov? or 30th Oct.. ??
as per your signature...


----------



## bhagya_nair

superm said:


> u submitted on 30th Nov? or 30th Oct.. ??
> as per your signature...


oh sorry... it was on 30-Oct
corrected my signature now


----------



## superm

bhagya_nair said:


> oh sorry... it was on 30-Oct
> corrected my signature now


what about IELTS - those results in signature was received today?
Bad luck man - planning on giving again?


----------



## fmasaud84

superm said:


> what about IELTS - those results in signature was received today?
> Bad luck man - planning on giving again?


what is your occupation code ?


----------



## tej

jjgeevi said:


> Did u try as Analyst programmer? I did work as a Analyst progmr but my agent says I shud file as Software Engineer. What is your say ?


Their is a thin line of difference between Anal Prog and Soft Engg.
Decide which role suits your profile more.I think if you have 5+ yrs of experience then go for Analyst Programmer.


----------



## superm

fmasaud84 said:


> what is your occupation code ?


asking me?
its analst prgmer!


----------



## shift_move

tej said:


> Their is a thin line of difference between Anal Prog and Soft Engg.
> Decide which role suits your profile more.I think if you have 5+ yrs of experience then go for Analyst Programmer.


Guys,

I dont think it is a thin line of difference between a software engineer and a Programmer/ Analyst. For Example, Software Engineer has the capability to suggest what kind of Software/s the company should be using based on their budget which is never the responsibility of a PA.

That being said, it really does not matter as long as the roles and responsibilites in your ER letter are similar or close to the code you have chosen.

Thanks
Satish


----------



## fmasaud84

superm said:


> asking me?
> its analst prgmer!


yes =) that message was for you.

you will have 60pts or 65pts after the assessment ? 

just curious and trying to know how many people are applying with 60 pts.

i think you will receive your assessment in next couple of days.


----------



## bhagya_nair

superm said:


> what about IELTS - those results in signature was received today?
> Bad luck man - planning on giving again?


yeah received provisional results today 
Waiting on ACS response to decide if I have to give it again

I am hoping on getting --
Employment outside Australia - 15 pts
Employment in Australia - 5 pts
Bachelor degree - 15 pts
(I am 33+ so 25 pts on age)

So in that case, I would make 60 pts and go for EOI


----------



## superm

fmasaud84 said:


> yes =) that message was for you.
> 
> you will have 60pts or 65pts after the assessment ?
> 
> just curious and trying to know how many people are applying with 60 pts.
> 
> i think you will receive your assessment in next couple of days.


It would be 65.. this wait for ACS is killing me.. tomorrow is last day before the EOI invite round on 1st. if its not tomorrow then atleast this round is missed!


----------



## superm

bhagya_nair said:


> yeah received provisional results today
> Waiting on ACS response to decide if I have to give it again
> 
> I am hoping on getting --
> Employment outside Australia - 15 pts
> Employment in Australia - 5 pts
> Bachelor degree - 15 pts
> (I am 33+ so 25 pts on age)
> 
> So in that case, I would make 60 pts and go for EOI


okay - 60ers are getting called now.. last cutoff date I heard was 2nd Oct. (meaning person with 60 submitted on or before 2-Oct got invite); so I guess sooner or later, everybody will get it! best of luck!


----------



## scorpio9

tej said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Today morning I got the mail from ACS for +ve skill assessment. Bachelors degree and experience has been fully considered.The first hurdle is clear.
> 
> Long live EXPAT forum. I followed all the threads silently and then prepared my set of docs accordingly.
> 
> I submitted below docs:
> Certified and Original color scan copy of degree and mark sheets.
> Certified and Original color scan of experience letter from 2 companies where i have worked
> Certified and Original color scan of passport.
> No CV.
> 
> Timelines:-
> Submitted - 24th Oct
> With Assessor - 24th Oct till 27th Nov
> In progress - 27th Nov evening.
> Result:- 28th Nov Morning
> 
> Once again thanks to all and good luck to people who are in queue.
> Happy to help answer ACS queries with whatever little knowledge i have gained.
> 
> Cheers!
> Tej




Hi,

I too am planning to apply for ACS this coming week. Please help me in guiding the following doubts.

1) What is the mode of payment to pay for the ACS? Can we do it through NetBanking or only Credit Card? Approx how muuch it would cost now in INR?

2) Should the certificates be scanned first and then take a printout and then certify them, and then re-scan those certified copies and upload them OR can they be directly xeroxed first and then certify them and then finally scan them and upload ?

3) Should the scan/xerox be colour or it can be black/white also?

4) Please validate the docs required to submit for ACS.
a) Company's Ref letters/SD
b) Passport Front and Back copy

Thanks


----------



## tais9

FYI,

ACS submitted: 10/10/2012
ACS requested additional documentations: 13/11/2012
ACS +ve: 23/11/2012


----------



## escaflowne

tais9 said:


> FYI,
> 
> ACS submitted: 10/10/2012
> ACS requested additional documentations: 13/11/2012
> ACS +ve: 23/11/2012


what were the additional documents requested? and why?


----------



## Cartisol

@anj0907

Hey buddy, very good luck for your exams tomorrow  I am sure you ll clear


----------



## anj0907

Cartisol said:


> @anj0907
> 
> Hey buddy, very good luck for your exams tomorrow  I am sure you ll clear


Thank u so much buddy! Just keeping my fingers crossed...hows ur prep going?


----------



## rsingh

superm said:


> It would be 65.. this wait for ACS is killing me.. tomorrow is last day before the EOI invite round on 1st. if its not tomorrow then atleast this round is missed!


No luck as of now mate.. Still with assessor. Any update on your side?


----------



## tais9

escaflowne said:


> what were the additional documents requested? and why?


Further details about my employment. I don't know why, though.


----------



## Cartisol

anj0907 said:


> Thank u so much buddy! Just keeping my fingers crossed...hows ur prep going?


Hey my preparation is ok, just following the IDP practise tests. And the YouTube vid of Ryan.

Hope I clear too so that my results will be out on 23 and i can place EOI for Dec last invitation.


----------



## superm

rsingh said:


> No luck as of now mate.. Still with assessor. Any update on your side?


Same here.... Seems like they have gone on vacation or something..  
How many points you currently have? 60?


----------



## rsingh

superm said:


> Same here.... Seems like they have gone on vacation or something..
> How many points you currently have? 60?


Yes. Currently I have 60, but i dont think that will be enough for this round.


----------



## sameera207

superm said:


> Same here.... Seems like they have gone on vacation or something..
> How many points you currently have? 60?


@ superm 

Dont worry buddy they have pushed the invitations round to the 3rd dec. So you still have time. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia/133794-01st-dec-invitations-2.html


----------



## rsingh

sameera207 said:


> @ superm
> 
> Dont worry buddy they have pushed the invitations round to the 3rd dec. So you still have time.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia/133794-01st-dec-invitations-2.html


@sameera207. That provides some temperory relief  But still we have weekend on 1st and 2nd, so still worried


----------



## sameera207

rsingh said:


> @sameera207. That provides some temperory relief  But still we have weekend on 1st and 2nd, so still worried


I know how it feels mate....being there gone through that.

but there is this silly pattern i observed analysing the timelines of people.

Usually they give it on the same date of the following month- suppose you submit on 23rd oct you get it finalized by 23rd Nov. Also i have noticed that they do it +4 days from that too meaning in the above scenario if not on 23rd nov 23rd +4 days= 27th of nov. Just a silly pattern i observed during my wait to make up my mind Has no serious logic behind it you know...


----------



## rsingh

sameera207 said:


> I know how it feels mate....being there gone through that.
> 
> but there is this silly pattern i observed analysing the timelines of people.
> 
> Usually they give it on the same date of the following month- suppose you submit on 23rd oct you get it finalized by 23rd Nov. Also i have noticed that they do it +4 days from that too meaning in the above scenario if not on 23rd nov 23rd +4 days= 27th of nov. Just a silly pattern i observed during my wait to make up my mind Has no serious logic behind it you know...


Yeah. I also keep on thinking of such logics, hoping that something can work for my case too.


----------



## superm

rsingh said:


> Yeah. I also keep on thinking of such logics, hoping that something can work for my case too.


Thanks sameera for giving some hope but this would mean invite would be at midnight after Sunday, that. Might not help our case and we would still have Friday as last day before invite.


----------



## fmasaud84

interesting information :

Please note: Masters Qualifications whether obtained in Australia or overseas, will generally only be eligible for the award of 10 points if related to the nominated occupation, unless the client has also completed an Australian Bachelor Degree, or the relevant Assessing Authority has recognised the qualification to be of a similar standing to at least an Australian Bachelor degree.


----------



## Kart

Hi fmasaud84

Thats really interesting can you please provide me the link where you found this info?


----------



## sameera207

superm said:


> Thanks sameera for giving some hope but this would mean invite would be at midnight after Sunday, that. Might not help our case and we would still have Friday as last day before invite.


It could get delayed like the 15th nov simply due to the fact that it is monday 12am. So have your hopes up Superm. You might be able to make it.


----------



## superm

sameera207 said:


> It could get delayed like the 15th nov simply due to the fact that it is monday 12am. So have your hopes up Superm. You might be able to make it.


Yup.. Trying to.... Hope for the best. 
I know who my assessor is, I was thinking today that I should mail him to ask expected time line. But then I thought otherwise as it may effect negatively also.


----------



## sameera207

superm said:


> Yup.. Trying to.... Hope for the best.
> I know who my assessor is, I was thinking today that I should mail him to ask expected time line. But then I thought otherwise as it may effect negatively also.


True coz you are still within their SLA of 8 weeks plus you were asked additional docs too and probably 8 weeks from then.


----------



## fmasaud84

Kart said:


> Hi fmasaud84
> 
> Thats really interesting can you please provide me the link where you found this info?


when you are updating . or submitting your EOI.. during that when you entering your education details there is a question mark for help, if you click on that .. there you can find this information.

recently DIAC has updated many things in EOI form, they are looking after all the issues for example many people were selecting yes to meeting the australian study requirment they have written some extra details on that point.


----------



## Kart

ohhh ok thats really nice from the DIAC part. It can be really helpful for lot of applicants.


----------



## Kart

fmasaud84 said:


> when you are updating . or submitting your EOI.. during that when you entering your education details there is a question mark for help, if you click on that .. there you can find this information.
> 
> recently DIAC has updated many things in EOI form, they are looking after all the issues for example many people were selecting yes to meeting the australian study requirment they have written some extra details on that point.


Thanks fmasaud84  ok thats really nice from the DIAC part. It can be really helpful for lot of applicants.


----------



## anj0907

fmasaud84 said:


> interesting information :
> 
> Please note: Masters Qualifications whether obtained in Australia or overseas, will generally only be eligible for the award of 10 points if related to the nominated occupation, unless the client has also completed an Australian Bachelor Degree, or the relevant Assessing Authority has recognised the qualification to be of a similar standing to at least an Australian Bachelor degree.


Ohh...this is bad news for me  ...ACS has assessed only my masters degree so does that mean i'll get only 10 points?


----------



## fmasaud84

anj0907 said:


> Ohh...this is bad news for me  ...ACS has assessed only my masters degree so does that mean i'll get only 10 points?


what did they say about your bachelor degree ?


----------



## anj0907

fmasaud84 said:


> what did they say about your bachelor degree ?


My bachelors degree is non-IT. So, they have not said anything about it.


----------



## anj0907

fmasaud84 said:


> what did they say about your bachelor degree ?


Hey fmasaud...I have a question now...when I fill my EOI...should I mention only my master's degree? or should I give both bachelors and masters and after clicking on the submit button, is there any place to mention whether which among this is assessed???


----------



## tanymech

anj0907 said:


> My bachelors degree is non-IT. So, they have not said anything about it.


Hi Anj,

When did you complete your M.Sc? Have you got post work experience?


----------



## anj0907

tanymech said:


> Hi Anj,
> 
> When did you complete your M.Sc? Have you got post work experience?


Yes...I started work after completing my masters...


----------



## Minhas

fmasaud84 said:


> interesting information :
> 
> Please note: Masters Qualifications whether obtained in Australia or overseas, will generally only be eligible for the award of 10 points if related to the nominated occupation, unless the client has also completed an Australian Bachelor Degree, or the relevant Assessing Authority has recognised the qualification to be of a similar standing to at least an Australian Bachelor degree.


Why so? They have written clearly that Master's degree will entitle the applicant for 15 points?


----------



## Minhas

My Master's degree is MBA in IT; will it entitle me for 15 points as ICT Business Analyst qualification?


----------



## bhagya_nair

superm said:


> Yup.. Trying to.... Hope for the best.
> I know who my assessor is, I was thinking today that I should mail him to ask expected time line. But then I thought otherwise as it may effect negatively also.


what is the way to to know who the assessor is?


----------



## superm

bhagya_nair said:


> what is the way to to know who the assessor is?


you will only know that if they ask for additional documents through mail..


----------



## rsingh

superm said:


> you will only know that if they ask for additional documents through mail..


@superm. Mate, i think we will have to wait for 17th Dev invitation rounds. I see no hope if getting it bfore 3rd. :-(


----------



## superm

tais9 said:


> FYI,
> 
> ACS submitted: 10/10/2012
> ACS requested additional documentations: 13/11/2012
> ACS +ve: 23/11/2012


was it 13/11 - or 13/10 ?? coz 13/11 would be more than 30 days they give us to submit?


----------



## fmasaud84

anj0907 said:


> Hey fmasaud...I have a question now...when I fill my EOI...should I mention only my master's degree? or should I give both bachelors and masters and after clicking on the submit button, is there any place to mention whether which among this is assessed???


not sure about this .. i just found this information so i thought this is good to share ..

as for me they have accepted both bachelors and masters equal to AQF 

your bachelor degree is for 2 years or 3,4 ??


----------



## fmasaud84

Minhas said:


> Why so? They have written clearly that Master's degree will entitle the applicant for 15 points?


do you have a bachelor degree as well ?


----------



## superm

rsingh said:


> @superm. Mate, i think we will have to wait for 17th Dev invitation rounds. I see no hope if getting it bfore 3rd. :-(


yeah.. there day has gone by.. and midnight post sunday there will be another set of invitations pouring in .. just not ours  !


----------



## Minhas

fmasaud84 said:


> do you have a bachelor degree as well ?


I do have one, but not in relevant field.


----------



## fmasaud84

Minhas said:


> I do have one, but not in relevant field.


2 year bachelor or 3 years ?


----------



## Minhas

fmasaud84 said:


> 2 year bachelor or 3 years ?


2 years.


----------



## fmasaud84

Minhas said:


> 2 years.


I think they will assess your masters degree equal to master but you will be able to claim 10 points only.

but lets see what ACS does.


----------



## Minhas

fmasaud84 said:


> I think they will assess your masters degree equal to master but you will be able to claim 10 points only.
> 
> but lets see what ACS does.


Thanks buddy. Lets see


----------



## Vinaybs

As I see the triggering dates, I hope that my assessment will be out by December 17th  .... I have applied on November 8th. I tell you thw wait is really painful. 

Guys, is there any one who applied around the same date and got the positive result now?


----------



## superm

Vinaybs said:


> As I see the triggering dates, I hope that my assessment will be out by December 17th  .... I have applied on November 8th. I tell you thw wait is really painful.
> 
> Guys, is there any one who applied around the same date and got the positive result now?


I dont think anybody from Nov got any replies - they usually take 1 month.. and sometimes they take more days  - facing the same situation!


----------



## Vinaybs

superm said:


> I dont think anybody from Nov got any replies - they usually take 1 month.. and sometimes they take more days  - facing the same situation!


Scary when I see your date of submission.. So, in all probablity, it will take the maximum time of 6 weeks i guess  ..

Please update as soon as you recieve any updates from them.


----------



## Tan2Aus

anj0907 said:


> My bachelors degree is non-IT. So, they have not said anything about it.



Hi, 

If you have both B.Tech and M.Tech degree and if you show both in the ACS application form. Which one they will consider for assesment ?

I have my B.Tech degree in Electronics (Close to ICT standard subjects) and M.Tech degree ( not many subjects as recommended by ICT). So i am confused if they considered only M.Tech during assessment it might effect my result. 


Please appreciate any of your inputs. I am holding up here rest all i am ready.


----------



## Stigmatic

sureshv said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you have both B.Tech and M.Tech degree and if you show both in the ACS application form. Which one they will consider for assesment ?
> 
> I have my B.Tech degree in Electronics (Close to ICT standard subjects) and M.Tech degree ( not many subjects as recommended by ICT). So i am confused if they considered only M.Tech during assessment it might effect my result.
> 
> 
> Please appreciate any of your inputs. I am holding up here rest all i am ready.


I believe, they will consider for any degree after 12th having subjects 65% ICT related....either B Tech or M Tech. So, i think your are good. 

In my case i have my BE in IT and MBA in general management...i am trusting i`ll get 10 points for it......


----------



## bhagya_nair

Stigmatic said:


> I believe, they will consider for any degree after 12th having subjects 65% ICT related....either B Tech or M Tech. So, i think your are good.
> 
> In my case i have my BE in IT and MBA in general management...i am trusting i`ll get 10 points for it......


for bachelor's degree, should you not get 15 points? why just 10?


----------



## scorpio9

Guys,

I am having both Bachelors and Masters in Computer science (B.Sc Computers & M.Sc Computers). Am i eligible for 15 points?

Also should i need to submit all the educational certificates & transcripts starting from Xth Standard for ACS?


----------



## superm

scorpio9 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am having both Bachelors and Masters in Computer science (B.Sc Computers & M.Sc Computers). Am i eligible for 15 points?
> 
> Also should i need to submit all the educational certificates & transcripts starting from Xth Standard for ACS?


They don't require school things. They require certificate and transcript starting from college. Not sure about the point thing though.


----------



## superm

QUOTE=Vinaybs;973194]Scary when I see your date of submission.. So, in all probablity, it will take the maximum time of 6 weeks i guess  ..

Please update as soon as you recieve any updates from them. [/QUOTE]

There are all kind of cases. There are cases which took not more than 2 weeks.. Cases which have been waiting for 8 weeks but still no result. So you can just hope and pray and be positive that you would be the lucky one..


----------



## Guest

Dear All,
When notarize the documents is it required to stamp the photocopy? I have read the guidelines document of ACS says "A stamp is required on the certified copy to signify that it is a true copy of the original document."

Please reply,


----------



## Cartisol

JoseThomas said:


> Dear All,
> When notarize the documents is it required to stamp the photocopy? I have read the guidelines document of ACS says "A stamp is required on the certified copy to signify that it is a true copy of the original document."
> 
> Please reply,



Indeed yes, which indicates that the documents are true photocopy of the originals.

Cheers


----------



## fmasaud84

Cartisol said:


> Indeed yes, which indicates that the documents are true photocopy of the originals.
> 
> Cheers


when is your IELTS ?


----------



## Cartisol

fmasaud84 said:


> when is your IELTS ?


Hey....mine is 8th and 9th Dec for speaking. I need to clear it somehow with 7 in all. Dude, IDP book model essay answers looks pathetic. It does not follow sny guidelines specified by Ryan or Simone. All essays has 5 paragraphs with no structure like thesis, topics or opinions etc 

So what are you doing, enjoying sitting relaxely after completing these two tough entry stages and chillingly waiting for invite buddy


----------



## fmasaud84

Cartisol said:


> Hey....mine is 8th and 9th Dec for speaking. I need to clear it somehow with 7 in all. Dude, IDP book model essay answers looks pathetic. It does not follow sny guidelines specified by Ryan or Simone. All essays has 5 paragraphs with no structure like thesis, topics or opinions etc
> 
> So what are you doing, enjoying sitting relaxely after completing these two tough entry stages and chillingly waiting for invite buddy


i think you have enough information now , how to write an essay or letter.. so you are gonna do well this time.

i have submitted my EOI with 60 points so lets see i may get an invitation by 3rd december or 17th hopefully .. 

meanwhile i am just trying to learn few new technology .. like i can see that they use citrix a lot in Australia so trying to learn about that and few other things as per demand in there.

at the same time i am working as well =)


----------



## Minhas

fmasaud84 said:


> i think you have enough information now , how to write an essay or letter.. so you are gonna do well this time.
> 
> i have submitted my EOI with 60 points so lets see i may get an invitation by 3rd december or 17th hopefully ..
> 
> meanwhile i am just trying to learn few new technology .. like i can see that they use citrix a lot in Australia so trying to learn about that and few other things as per demand in there.
> 
> at the same time i am working as well =)


What technology are you currently in?


----------



## fmasaud84

Minhas said:


> What technology are you currently in?


i have sent you a PM =)


----------



## Guest

Cartisol said:


> Indeed yes, which indicates that the documents are true photocopy of the originals.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a lot...


----------



## Vinaybs

There are all kind of cases. There are cases which took not more than 2 weeks.. Cases which have been waiting for 8 weeks but still no result. So you can just hope and pray and be positive that you would be the lucky one..[/QUOTE]

Ya... you are right. that is the best we can do.


----------



## Guest

Whoever want good documents for writing, send a mail to iamjosethomas at gmail.com, I got 7 in writing three times.


----------



## jyotikhtr

Dear All, 

Is a correspondence MBA degree accepted by DIAC? 

I have done my bachelor's degree in Computer Engineering and thus score 15 points for overseas education. If I complete an MBA IT correspondence course, will it be of any help. 

Please suggest. 

Regards, 
Vikas


----------



## Guest

Dear All,
I have filed my assessment application yesterday and the status is In Progress and Stage 1


----------



## getsetgo

jyotikhtr said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Is a correspondence MBA degree accepted by DIAC?
> 
> I have done my bachelor's degree in Computer Engineering and thus score 15 points for overseas education. If I complete an MBA IT correspondence course, will it be of any help.
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Regards,
> Vikas


Even if it is assessed u wld still get only 15 points.
N later u might hv trouble claiming work ex points during those 2 yrs of mba.
I wld suggest stick to bachelors.


----------



## darshanpanchal

*How to Obtain 7bands each in IELTS*

Dear All,

Thanks in Advance....
I have received my Positive ACS assessment, I am preparing for my IELTS to appear on jan 5th. 
Would Love to receive your positive tips regarding, How to achieve 7 bands each in IELTS.

Waiting for the best guidance......

Regards,
Darshan


----------



## rsingh

@superm. My Wife's ACS status changed to 'Stage 4 - In Progress' just now. was not expecting it bcoz of Sunday. any update on your side?


----------



## sameera207

rsingh said:


> @superm. My Wife's ACS status changed to 'Stage 4 - In Progress' just now. was not expecting it bcoz of Sunday. any update on your side?


congrats....but at the same time,it would have been great if you had it finalized for this round of invitations.


----------



## jyotikhtr

darshanpanchal said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Thanks in Advance....
> I have received my Positive ACS assessment, I am preparing for my IELTS to appear on jan 5th.
> Would Love to receive your positive tips regarding, How to achieve 7 bands each in IELTS.
> 
> Waiting for the best guidance......
> 
> Regards,
> Darshan


Listening - The easiest one. Just google it, you will find many links with online audios

Writing - A little tricky, but you can manage it with correct starts/ends of the letter/essays.

Reading - Again easy if you are giving General IELTS. Just do some practice over online stuff and IELTS booklet which you will receive on registration

Speaking - This has been taking a toll on me. I speak too fast and this is my biggest hurdle. Look for some videos on youtube. 

This is my IELTS score. I have given it two times.

a) L:9, R:7.5, W:7, S:6.5
b) L:7.5, R:7, W:7, S:6.5

Hope this helps to some extent.


----------



## Rabbu

My Masters degree has been assessed as comparable to AQF Masters in computing while I have not submitted my Bachelors degree thinking that it is not relevant to the nominated occupation and not needed to be submitted for assessment. BUT the DIAC site states:
*
Points for qualifications at Masters level can only be awarded where you have also completed a Bachelors degree recognised by the relevant assessing authority as being of a comparable Australian standard. *

In such situation what should I do? Should I seek the help of the ACS to mention my Bachelors degree in the assessment letter or are there any alternative provision to deal with such problem?
Please you advice is very critical in this regard.


----------



## rsingh

sameera207 said:


> congrats....but at the same time,it would have been great if you had it finalized for this round of invitations.


Yeah. I wish i could get email today itself.


----------



## Guest

jyotikhtr said:


> Listening - The easiest one. Just google it, you will find many links with online audios
> 
> Writing - A little tricky, but you can manage it with correct starts/ends of the letter/essays.
> 
> Reading - Again easy if you are giving General IELTS. Just do some practice over online stuff and IELTS booklet which you will receive on registration
> 
> Speaking - This has been taking a toll on me. I speak too fast and this is my biggest hurdle. Look for some videos on youtube.
> 
> This is my IELTS score. I have given it two times.
> 
> a) L:9, R:7.5, W:7, S:6.5
> b) L:7.5, R:7, W:7, S:6.5
> 
> Hope this helps to some extent.


For speaking, download the ABC or BBC news and reduce the play speed by using any advanced media player and loudly repeat it with the reader. Also, the news scripts also a great help to do the same.


----------



## mra

darshanpanchal said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Thanks in Advance....
> I have received my Positive ACS assessment, I am preparing for my IELTS to appear on jan 5th.
> Would Love to receive your positive tips regarding, How to achieve 7 bands each in IELTS.
> 
> Waiting for the best guidance......
> 
> Regards,
> Darshan


congrats... when was your application date? mine is 6th Oct and status is "with accessor"..


----------



## jyotikhtr

mra said:


> congrats... when was your application date? mine is 6th Oct and status is "with accessor"..


As my signature says, I am done with ACS. I have sent my documents to NSW for State Sponsorship. Guess my documents will reach there by tomorrow. Waiting for State Sponsorship now. 

Regards.


----------



## jyotikhtr

jyotikhtr said:


> As my signature says, I am done with ACS. I have sent my documents to NSW for State Sponsorship. Guess my documents will reach there by tomorrow. Waiting for State Sponsorship now.
> 
> Regards.


I am sorry, I replied on the wrong post.


----------



## superm

rsingh said:


> Yeah. I wish i could get email today itself.


Hey. Congrats. Did not expect it to change today. Any update? 
My also changed to IN PROGRESS. ...... nervous.. 

@sameera.. Invitations came?


----------



## rsingh

superm said:


> Hey. Congrats. Did not expect it to change today. Any update?
> My also changed to IN PROGRESS. ...... nervous..
> 
> @sameera.. Invitations came?


Hey superm.. I got the result letter yesterday at 3'o clock and updated my EOI at 5. and you know what, I got the invitation.. Just cannot believe it..  
@sameera what about you???


----------



## superm

rsingh said:


> Hey superm.. I got the result letter yesterday at 3'o clock and updated my EOI at 5. and you know what, I got the invitation.. Just cannot believe it..
> @sameera what about you???


Congrats man. 
U mean evening? Or morning today? I got result in morning @ 7. Submitting eoi now.


----------



## anj0907

rsingh said:


> Hey superm.. I got the result letter yesterday at 3'o clock and updated my EOI at 5. and you know what, I got the invitation.. Just cannot believe it..
> @sameera what about you???


Congrats rsingh! How many points do u have?


----------



## rsingh

anj0907 said:


> Congrats rsingh! How many points do u have?


I submitted with 65 points. But friend of mine had 60 points and had submitted his EOI on 2nd November and he also got the invite yestrday..


----------



## rsingh

superm said:


> Congrats man.
> U mean evening? Or morning today? I got result in morning @ 7. Submitting eoi now.


yesterday evening.. Just before the invites were sent.


----------



## superm

rsingh said:


> yesterday evening.. Just before the invites were sent.


Ohh.. I missed it by half a day. Anyways now I have you as my guide. 
Congrats again. 
I have submitted EOI just now. May be they have a few to be sent today  just kidding, waiting for 17th.


----------



## rsingh

superm said:


> Ohh.. I missed it by half a day. Anyways now I have you as my guide.
> Congrats again.
> I have submitted EOI just now. May be they have a few to be sent today  just kidding, waiting for 17th.


You will definitely get it on 17th buddy.. Now i will try to catch someone who has already applied Visa to know about the formalities i need to complete before applying for myself.


----------



## sameera207

@ superm and rsingh Congrats buddies:clap2:.

rsingh see i told you that you would make it... you are damn lucky man...

Yes I got the invitation to apply. Planning to apply soon.

@superm all the best to you for the 17th.


----------



## fmasaud84

sameera207 said:


> @ superm and rsingh Congrats buddies:clap2:.
> 
> rsingh see i told you that you would make it... you are damn lucky man...
> 
> Yes I got the invitation to apply. Planning to apply soon.
> 
> @superm all the best to you for the 17th.


just wondering if 22nd Nov will get invite on 17th Dec


----------



## Guest

Submitted ACS application on 02/Dec/2012 and today changed to Allocated


----------



## rsingh

sameera207 said:


> @ superm and rsingh Congrats buddies:clap2:.
> 
> rsingh see i told you that you would make it... you are damn lucky man...
> 
> Yes I got the invitation to apply. Planning to apply soon.
> 
> @superm all the best to you for the 17th.


@sameera: Thanks Sameera. Same to you :clap2: 
what all things we need to be ready with, before applying the Visa?? Any idea??


----------



## sameera207

rsingh said:


> @sameera: Thanks Sameera. Same to you :clap2:
> what all things we need to be ready with, before applying the Visa?? Any idea??


Thanks mate

List of docs requested to submit by my agent;

1. translated copies of birth certificates
2. translated Marriage certificate
3. Passport identification page with all used pages
4. Employment appointment, increment,promotion and service letters
5. Employee Provident Fund account balance statements(might not be applicable to your country)
6. Tax deduction documents
7. Salary slips and bank statements indicating salary remittance
8. Spouse english ability proof
9. degree certificates and transcripts.
10. Form 80- filled for each dependant and main applicant.

Thats more or less it


----------



## rsingh

sameera207 said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> List of docs requested to submit by my agent;
> 
> 1. translated copies of birth certificates
> 2. translated Marriage certificate
> 3. Passport identification page with all used pages
> 4. Employment appointment, increment,promotion and service letters
> 5. Employee Provident Fund account balance statements(might not be applicable to your country)
> 6. Tax deduction documents
> 7. Salary slips and bank statements indicating salary remittance
> 8. Spouse english ability proof
> 9. degree certificates and transcripts.
> 10. Form 80- filled for each dependant and main applicant.
> 
> 
> Thats more or less it


Thats a comprehensive list.. Thanks for the info..


----------



## sameera207

rsingh said:


> Thats a comprehensive list.. Thanks for the info..


HAve you started collecting docs?


----------



## superm

sameera207 said:


> @ superm and rsingh Congrats buddies:clap2:.
> 
> rsingh see i told you that you would make it... you are damn lucky man...
> 
> Yes I got the invitation to apply. Planning to apply soon.
> 
> @superm all the best to you for the 17th.


@ Sameera @RSingh - congrats to you both.. now you are my guide and will help me laters.. okay? 

2 week wait starts now  !!

@ Sameera - why did you seem confused when invites came? did you get invite late?


----------



## sameera207

superm said:


> @ Sameera @RSingh - congrats to you both.. now you are my guide and will help me laters.. okay?
> 
> 2 week wait starts now  !!
> 
> @ Sameera - why did you seem confused when invites came? did you get invite late?


Thanks

Well my invite wouldnt reach me as i lodged through an agent. So I had to wait till today morning to know whether I had received one.


----------



## rsingh

sameera207 said:


> HAve you started collecting docs?


I have most of the docs with me except the Marriage certificate and Form 80.. Most probably by this weekend i will have these docs also (although not sure of Form 80).


----------



## rsingh

superm said:


> @ Sameera @RSingh - congrats to you both.. now you are my guide and will help me laters.. okay?
> 
> 2 week wait starts now  !!
> 
> @ Sameera - why did you seem confused when invites came? did you get invite late?


@superm.. Sure mate.. Will be happy to guide you.


----------



## superm

sameera207 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Well my invite wouldnt reach me as i lodged through an agent. So I had to wait till today morning to know whether I had received one.


okay.. thought so.. that's what I mentioned in Dec invite thread also.
So now update your signatures man..


----------



## superm

rsingh said:


> @superm.. Sure mate.. Will be happy to guide you.


hey, tell me: you get a mail from EOI invite and status change in EOI page?

@Sameera @ RSingh - when are you planning to apply for Visa? and mode of payment would be?


----------



## sameera207

superm said:


> hey, tell me: you get a mail from EOI invite and status change in EOI page?
> 
> @Sameera @ RSingh - when are you planning to apply for Visa? and mode of payment would be?


I wouldnt know the answer to your first question as i dont have firsthand exp.

About the second, I am planning to do it before the end of the week. Payment mode will be credit card.


----------



## rsingh

superm said:


> hey, tell me: you get a mail from EOI invite and status change in EOI page?
> 
> @Sameera @ RSingh - when are you planning to apply for Visa? and mode of payment would be?


Yes, i received a mail stating You have received an invitation to apply for Visa.. and then if you check in EOI(through skillselect), you should notice a correspondence stating that You have received an invitation. And also (most importantly), "Apply Visa" button appears


----------



## rsingh

superm said:


> hey, tell me: you get a mail from EOI invite and status change in EOI page?
> 
> @Sameera @ RSingh - when are you planning to apply for Visa? and mode of payment would be?


For me, Mode of payment will be credit card.


----------



## superm

sameera207 said:


> I wouldnt know the answer to your first question as i dont have firsthand exp.
> 
> About the second, I am planning to do it before the end of the week. Payment mode will be credit card.


yup - I know you would not know.
Thanks for the info.. best of luck ! Keep us updated


----------



## superm

rsingh said:


> For me, Mode of payment will be credit card.


okay.. when are you going to apply?
trying to fetch up docs first ?


----------



## rsingh

superm said:


> okay.. when are you going to apply?
> trying to fetch up docs first ?


Yup. Hopefully I will have most of the docs by end of this week. Then i can arrange for any other pending docs as and when requested by them.


----------



## superm

rsingh said:


> Yup. Hopefully I will have most of the docs by end of this week. Then i can arrange for any other pending docs as and when requested by them.


okay.. you are following the list from Sameera or you have your own too, please share that too. So that I can at least think about them 
Also - what are your docs that are remaining? and also which are hard to get?


----------



## sameera207

superm said:


> okay.. you are following the list from Sameera or you have your own too, please share that too. So that I can at least think about them
> Also - what are your docs that are remaining? and also which are hard to get?


I thought you already have all docs collected. I remember you mentioning having the list I once shared. We can apply with what we have and submit anything if requested.


----------



## rsingh

superm said:


> okay.. you are following the list from Sameera or you have your own too, please share that too. So that I can at least think about them
> Also - what are your docs that are remaining? and also which are hard to get?


Sameera's list covers almost everything. But i will let u know if i come to know about any other requirement. and I think we have passed the stage where documents were hard to get (for ACS), now all the docs should be easy to get hands on.


----------



## superm

sameera207 said:


> I thought you already have all docs collected. I remember you mentioning having the list I once shared. We can apply with what we have and submit anything if requested.


I don't have all of them, but I have quite a few as I collected more than what was required for ACS. I still need to gather my and wife's tax documents and her PCC - and may be her proof of English too.. I am just trying to utilize the wait till 17th..


----------



## sameera207

superm said:


> I don't have all of them, but I have quite a few as I collected more than what was required for ACS. I still need to gather my and wife's tax documents and her PCC - and may be her proof of English too.. I am just trying to utilize the wait till 17th..


We still havent applied for PCC yet. Planning to do this thursday.


----------



## superm

sameera207 said:


> We still havent applied for PCC yet. Planning to do this thursday.


 
Wify has different state address on passport so it would take some time, hence applied earlier. Am not sure about your location's procedure - but here govt work is like only God can predict the same.
One question - these tax docs is needed for wife also, right? (am not claiming her points)

@ RSingh - you got PCC for both of you?


----------



## sameera207

superm said:


> Wify has different state address on passport so it would take some time, hence applied earlier. Am not sure about your location's procedure - but here govt work is like only God can predict the same.
> One question - these tax docs is needed for wife also, right? (am not claiming her points)
> 
> @ RSingh - you got PCC for both of you?


No need for wife. Your tax details would do.


----------



## rsingh

superm said:


> Wify has different state address on passport so it would take some time, hence applied earlier. Am not sure about your location's procedure - but here govt work is like only God can predict the same.
> One question - these tax docs is needed for wife also, right? (am not claiming her points)
> 
> @ RSingh - you got PCC for both of you?


I am yet to get the PCC for me and my wife.. Will get it done this week.


----------



## superm

rsingh said:


> I am yet to get the PCC for me and my wife.. Will get it done this week.


both have passport address of delhi only?


----------



## rsingh

superm said:


> both have passport address of delhi only?


We both have passport address of Punjab.. So we will have to get it done from there.


----------



## rsingh

rsingh said:


> We both have passport address of Punjab.. So we will have to get it done from there.


Hey guys, i just realised i have made one mistake. Date of skill assessement for my wife is 2nd december, but in EOI i put 1st december by mistake.. Can that be a problem???


----------



## fmasaud84

rsingh said:


> Hey guys, i just realised i have made one mistake. Date of skill assessement for my wife is 2nd december, but in EOI i put 1st december by mistake.. Can that be a problem???


i dont think so this is going to be a big problem .

you can explain them ..


----------



## rsingh

fmasaud84 said:


> i dont think so this is going to be a big problem .
> 
> you can explain them ..


I hope so.


----------



## superm

rsingh said:


> I hope so.


should not be a problem.. can be explained saying typo mistake I hope.

Also - how do you plan on getting pcc - would you visit the native place or get it done remotely?


----------



## rsingh

superm said:


> should not be a problem.. can be explained saying typo mistake I hope.
> 
> Also - how do you plan on getting pcc - would you visit the native place or get it done remotely?


My parents can get it done for us. I need not visit there.. You know how our govt. works. But i will have to go for getting marriage certificate.. So i will try to get everything done in my one visit..


----------



## softwareengineer

Hello Guys.. I got my positive assessment in a month. Please check signature for reference. 
I am waiting for my IELTS result.. (fingers crossed)


----------



## rsingh

softwareengineer said:


> Hello Guys.. I got my positive assessment in a month. Please check signature for reference.
> I am waiting for my IELTS result.. (fingers crossed)


Best of luck mate..


----------



## Cartisol

superm said:


> Congrats man.
> U mean evening? Or morning today? I got result in morning @ 7. Submitting eoi now.


Sir many congratulations  So you were very much eagerly expecting this and got what you needed  Now you're almost become an Aussie mate.

Guru, please document all steps, documents you collect and activities, it will help me  I will take all guidance from you asusual  

I pray that you get your invitation too without fail and dude, no need to worry as you have very strong points ! 

Cheers man !!!!!


----------



## Cartisol

fmasaud84 said:


> i think you have enough information now , how to write an essay or letter.. so you are gonna do well this time.
> 
> i have submitted my EOI with 60 points so lets see i may get an invitation by 3rd december or 17th hopefully ..
> 
> meanwhile i am just trying to learn few new technology .. like i can see that they use citrix a lot in Australia so trying to learn about that and few other things as per demand in there.
> 
> at the same time i am working as well =)


Buddy

Very sorry for the delayed response as I didn't had proper net access for couple of days but my mobile which was painstaking.

Thank you for your words I hope to clear and join you all in celebrating too 

Well Citrix is a server where there will be multiple applications hosted and different level of security(Authorization) is given for different groups or individuals.

Well dude, you are rocking, good good  You'll definitely get invitation in next round  Keep your hopes high 

Cheers


----------



## superm

Cartisol said:


> Sir many congratulations  So you were very much eagerly expecting this and got what you needed  Now you're almost become an Aussie mate.
> 
> Guru, please document all steps, documents you collect and activities, it will help me  I will take all guidance from you asusual
> 
> I pray that you get your invitation too without fail and dude, no need to worry as you have very strong points !
> 
> Cheers man !!!!!


Thanks Cartisol.. Thanks for the kind words, and you know that am just a pm/post away  
Hope you are prepared nicely now... Best of luck mate... Cheers. 
someone had ielts on 1st, right? Was it anj? How did it go?


----------



## superm

softwareengineer said:


> Hello Guys.. I got my positive assessment in a month. Please check signature for reference.
> I am waiting for my IELTS result.. (fingers crossed)


Best of luck mate... You will have result before 15th, hence would be able to submit eoi before next round... Again all the best for result. How many points you have without ielts currently?


----------



## softwareengineer

superm said:


> Best of luck mate... You will have result before 15th, hence would be able to submit eoi before next round... Again all the best for result. How many points you have without ielts currently?


Thanks Superm for your wishes...

I have 50 at the moment without IELTS. Will be 55 in a couple of more months as my experience is going to be 5+ years. Its like in a hell waiting for the results... :ranger:


----------



## Cartisol

softwareengineer said:


> Thanks Superm for your wishes...
> 
> I have 50 at the moment without IELTS. Will be 55 in a couple of more months as my experience is going to be 5+ years. Its like in a hell waiting for the results... :ranger:


Dude, amazing; me too 4 years 10 months and have 50 points. I applied for Dev Programmer. We both are same; except, I cannot get 55 in couple of months as I am not currently engaged in any assignment.

Well hope IELTS will help me this time 

Cheers


----------



## Cartisol

superm said:


> Thanks Cartisol.. Thanks for the kind words, and you know that am just a pm/post away
> Hope you are prepared nicely now... Best of luck mate... Cheers.
> someone had ielts on 1st, right? Was it anj? How did it go?


Thanks mate. 

Well yeup ANJ had IELTS on 1st and saw in a post that he did well 

Hoping he ll definitely go into 17th round too  I am left behind


----------



## anj0907

superm said:


> Thanks Cartisol.. Thanks for the kind words, and you know that am just a pm/post away
> Hope you are prepared nicely now... Best of luck mate... Cheers.
> someone had ielts on 1st, right? Was it anj? How did it go?


Hey buddy...Congrats on your ACS :clap2: ...you are now all set for the invite now 

Yes...it was me who had it on 1st...went on much better than i expected...fingers crossed! ray:


----------



## superm

anj0907 said:


> Hey buddy...Congrats on your ACS :clap2: ...you are now all set for the invite now
> 
> Yes...it was me who had it on 1st...went on much better than i expected...fingers crossed! ray:


Hey Thanks .. and Good luck to you mate. You'll also be ready for 17th round.  cheers.


----------



## sajid021

Hello Folks,

I have submitted my ACS yesterday i.e 3rd Decemeber 2012, Just now I checked my status and its showing on STEP 4. How much time it will take to complete whole process from now. Any Idea?

Sajid.


----------



## Cartisol

sajid021 said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I have submitted my ACS yesterday i.e 3rd Decemeber 2012, Just now I checked my status and its showing on STEP 4. How much time it will take to complete whole process from now. Any Idea?
> 
> Sajid.


yes, it will show stage 4 from 2nd day. Approx. 4 to 6 weeks, but it can be completed still early as well. All the best mate.

Cheers


----------



## trends

Hi I submitted mine on October 16th and I received the assesment report on 4-12-2012


----------



## ksheshkumar

sajid021 said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I have submitted my ACS yesterday i.e 3rd Decemeber 2012, Just now I checked my status and its showing on STEP 4. How much time it will take to complete whole process from now. Any Idea?
> 
> Sajid.


ACS processing time is 4 - 6 weeks. I submitted my ACS on 20 Nov and very next day it moved to stage 4 and since then it is in stage 4.

Shesh

IELTS 17 Nov (L-8, R-7, W-7, S-7.5, O-7.5) || ACS Submitted/Result(261311)= 20 Nov/ With Assessor


----------



## Cartisol

trends said:


> Hi I submitted mine on October 16th and I received the assesment report on 4-12-2012


Many congratulations to you buddy. What's next step ?

Cheers


----------



## ksheshkumar

Clarification required ...

I am going got file my ACS soon. I have done BE is ECE and working as a software engineer with 5 years of exp. As my qualification (ECE) and experience (Software engineer) do not match that documents do i need to submit for a +ve reply from ACS.

Regards,
Shesh


----------



## superm

Cartisol said:


> Many congratulations to you buddy. What's next step ?
> 
> Cheers


Update/add your Timelines in your signatures guys, it's damn easy. 
It's under *user cp* and then *edit signature*.


----------



## Vinaybs

ksheshkumar said:


> ACS processing time is 4 - 6 weeks. I submitted my ACS on 20 Nov and very next day it moved to stage 4 and since then it is in stage 4.
> 
> Shesh
> 
> IELTS 17 Nov (L-8, R-7, W-7, S-7.5, O-7.5) || ACS Submitted/Result(261311)= 20 Nov/ With Assessor


Ya.. thats right. You have to wait for 4-6 weeks. I have applied on 8th November. Still no result. I guess, ACS is taking full 6 weeks to process the documents...


----------



## Vinaybs

trends said:


> Hi I submitted mine on October 16th and I received the assesment report on 4-12-2012


Congratulations... and all the best for your further processing :clap2:


----------



## bhagya_nair

I have applied for ACS on 30-Oct. 5 weeks have passed... frustrating


----------



## anj0907

bhagya_nair said:


> I have applied for ACS on 30-Oct. 5 weeks have passed... frustrating


Hey...wer u asked for extra docs? What is ur status showing...have u checked ur 'spam' folder? I have heard some people getting the mails in spam folder...


----------



## bhagya_nair

anj0907 said:


> Hey...wer u asked for extra docs? What is ur status showing...have u checked ur 'spam' folder? I have heard some people getting the mails in spam folder...


Well actually - the format of reference letter was not as specified initially. They asked for that and provided on 1-Nov itself

In the website, my status still shows "With Accessor"


----------



## superm

bhagya_nair said:


> Well actually - the format of reference letter was not as specified initially. They asked for that and provided on 1-Nov itself
> 
> In the website, my status still shows "With Accessor"


Same case was with me.. submitted on 28th - extra docs on 1st Nov. Result came on 3rd Dec. You will get it soon mate.. best of luck.. keep hope!
How many points will you have after ACS?


----------



## jyotikhtr

bhagya_nair said:


> Well actually - the format of reference letter was not as specified initially. They asked for that and provided on 1-Nov itself
> 
> In the website, my status still shows "With Accessor"


There is no format of the reference letter. It should ideally describe below 
- Roles and Responsibilities
- Full Time / Part Time job detail
- sign/stamp of HR or Line Manager
- Date of Joining/Leaving (if applicable)

Regards,
Jyoti


----------



## monavy

jyotikhtr said:


> There is no format of the reference letter. It should ideally describe below
> - Roles and Responsibilities
> - Full Time / Part Time job detail
> - sign/stamp of HR or Line Manager
> - Date of Joining/Leaving (if applicable)
> 
> Regards,
> Jyoti


There is a format. searcg for ACS skills assesment guideline on acs website. There is a pdf file which contains the format.

Regards


----------



## jyotikhtr

monavy said:


> There is a format. searcg for ACS skills assesment guideline on acs website. There is a pdf file which contains the format.
> 
> Regards


Thanks for the information. I didn't knew about it. I had got my reference letters with the same points I mentioned above and those worked for me. 

Regards.


----------



## bhagya_nair

superm said:


> Same case was with me.. submitted on 28th - extra docs on 1st Nov. Result came on 3rd Dec. You will get it soon mate.. best of luck.. keep hope!
> How many points will you have after ACS?


I will only make 60 points


----------



## superm

bhagya_nair said:


> I will only make 60 points


No worries mate.. expected cut off for 60 pointers for 17th Dec round is >10th Dec.
So if you get the result in next 5 days - you may be good to lodge your EOI and most probably recieve invite on 17th.
So to make you EOI lodging time less - have your EOI filled up with all the other details. And update the ACS section and submit as soon as you get your result..
(you might have done this already .. if not then do it - saves quite some time!)


----------



## scorpio9

superm said:


> They don't require school things. They require certificate and transcript starting from college. Not sure about the point thing though.


Superm, thanks a lot.

Seniors, can you please comment on the points please. 

I have both Bachelors degree and Masters degree in computer science (B.Sc Computers & M.Sc Computers).Can I claim total 15 points for this?


----------



## Guest

scorpio9 said:


> Superm, thanks a lot.
> 
> Seniors, can you please comment on the points please.
> 
> I have both Bachelors degree and Masters degree in computer science (B.Sc Computers & M.Sc Computers).Can I claim total 15 points for this?


Yes, you can claim 15 points if it meets the minimum duration and number of semesters.


----------



## scorpio9

JoseThomas said:


> Yes, you can claim 15 points if it meets the minimum duration and number of semesters.


Thanks Jose....!!! You relieved my tension. By the way, its a total of 5 years for my both B.Sc & M.Sc.


----------



## Guest

scorpio9 said:


> Thanks Jose....!!! You relieved my tension. By the way, its a total of 5 years for my both B.Sc & M.Sc.


For me also the same !


----------



## scorpio9

JoseThomas said:


> For me also the same !


Oh great! Did u got assessed?


----------



## Guest

scorpio9 said:


> Oh great! Did u got assessed?


Submitted it on 2nd of this month and it is 'In progress'


----------



## scorpio9

JoseThomas said:


> Submitted it on 2nd of this month and it is 'In progress'


Oh! All the best Jose. In no time you will come with flying colours.


----------



## Guest

scorpio9 said:


> Oh! All the best Jose. In no time you will come with flying colours.


Thanks scorpio9 and all the best for your application.


----------



## scorpio9

JoseThomas said:


> Thanks scorpio9 and all the best for your application.


Jose, I sent you a private msg reg query about ACS. Can you plz reply?


----------



## Guest

scorpio9 said:


> Jose, I sent you a private msg reg query about ACS. Can you plz reply?


replied to the PM


----------



## scorpio9

JoseThomas said:


> replied to the PM


Thanks a ton Jose.


----------



## bhagya_nair

superm said:


> No worries mate.. expected cut off for 60 pointers for 17th Dec round is >10th Dec.
> So if you get the result in next 5 days - you may be good to lodge your EOI and most probably recieve invite on 17th.
> So to make you EOI lodging time less - have your EOI filled up with all the other details. And update the ACS section and submit as soon as you get your result..
> (you might have done this already .. if not then do it - saves quite some time!)


thanks. yeah - i have filled all other sections in EOI & waiting for ACS


----------



## EddyFR

Guys I finally got my result !!!
They considered my degree as a master and my 5 years of experience.
I have 65 points, so that will be ok for the next round, I'm soooo happy.


----------



## bhagya_nair

EddyFR said:


> Guys I finally got my result !!!
> They considered my degree as a master and my 5 years of experience.
> I have 65 points, so that will be ok for the next round, I'm soooo happy.


oh it took 2 months for you to get ACS results !
i have submitted on 30-Oct and still waiting... 5 weeks already


----------



## scorpio9

Dear All,

When filling 'Personal Details' for ACS, it has a drop down to upload the following docs.

1. Passport
2. CV
3. Birth Certificate

Should all 3 docs to be submitted or any one? Also they should be certified too right?

Thanks


----------



## jingaboys

*ACS assessment*

Hi Guys,
I am in the process of getting my documents ready for ACS assessment as AUNZCO code of Software Engineer.
I have 5.5 years of experience in 3 companies. I am getting reference letters from each company. Below are the documents that I am collecting.
1) Scan copy of Passport (for age proof)
2) Scan copy of my resume
2) Scan copies of 
a) Degree Certificate (B.tech Computer Science)
b) Mark list for each of 8 sememters
3) Reference letters for each of the 3 companies that I have worked for.

Is this list exhaustive? Am I missing some documents? 
Also, do I need to take a copy of these documents and get them notarized before scanning them? 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## anj0907

jingaboys said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am in the process of getting my documents ready for ACS assessment as AUNZCO code of Software Engineer.
> I have 5.5 years of experience in 3 companies. I am getting reference letters from each company. Below are the documents that I am collecting.
> 1) Scan copy of Passport (for age proof)
> 2) Scan copy of my resume
> 2) Scan copies of
> a) Degree Certificate (B.tech Computer Science)
> b) Mark list for each of 8 sememters
> 3) Reference letters for each of the 3 companies that I have worked for.
> 
> Is this list exhaustive? Am I missing some documents?
> Also, do I need to take a copy of these documents and get them notarized before scanning them?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


Your list looks fine. Yes, you need to notarise all your documents...


----------



## mohsinhere

*Congrats*



EddyFR said:


> Guys I finally got my result !!!
> They considered my degree as a master and my 5 years of experience.
> I have 65 points, so that will be ok for the next round, I'm soooo happy.


Congrats Edd...at last the wait is over...cheers!


----------



## mohsinhere

I just started preparing for IELTS...planning to write the exam on Jan 12th...any body else for the same day?

Will 1 month be enuf for preparing?


----------



## scorpio9

mohsinhere said:


> I just started preparing for IELTS...planning to write the exam on Jan 12th...any body else for the same day?
> 
> Will 1 month be enuf for preparing?


Hi Mohsinhere

1 month is a pretty good time if you spend 4-6 hours/day. I just prepared for 34 days. It all depends on your practise. All the best.


----------



## sameera207

EddyFR said:


> Guys I finally got my result !!!
> They considered my degree as a master and my 5 years of experience.
> I have 65 points, so that will be ok for the next round, I'm soooo happy.


Congrats EddyFR....worth the long wait. You will clear it on Dec 17th round. All the best.


----------



## zamil525

monavy said:


> hi guys
> 
> I got the ACS assesment today. its +ve. I had submitted on 16th October.
> 
> Regards


Congr8s buddy. So you got you result in 6+ weeks. Some got their result before 4 weeks, how lucky they are!!


----------



## mohsinhere

sameera207 said:


> Congrats EddyFR....worth the long wait. You will clear it on Dec 17th round. All the best.


What is this Dec 17th round?? They invite on a batch by batch basis??


----------



## jyotikhtr

jingaboys said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am in the process of getting my documents ready for ACS assessment as AUNZCO code of Software Engineer.
> I have 5.5 years of experience in 3 companies. I am getting reference letters from each company. Below are the documents that I am collecting.
> 1) Scan copy of Passport (for age proof)
> 2) Scan copy of my resume
> 2) Scan copies of
> a) Degree Certificate (B.tech Computer Science)
> b) Mark list for each of 8 sememters
> 3) Reference letters for each of the 3 companies that I have worked for.
> 
> Is this list exhaustive? Am I missing some documents?
> Also, do I need to take a copy of these documents and get them notarized before scanning them?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


Additionally, I had given my Income Tax Returns proof, Pay Slips and my offer/relieving letters, not sure if these were actually required or not.

My intention was to clear all doubts at once, so that time is not wasted in sending the docs all over again.


----------



## superm

EddyFR said:


> Guys I finally got my result !!!
> They considered my degree as a master and my 5 years of experience.
> I have 65 points, so that will be ok for the next round, I'm soooo happy.


Congraaaats mate - finally.
I and you are in same boat now! Cheers!


----------



## superm

scorpio9 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> When filling 'Personal Details' for ACS, it has a drop down to upload the following docs.
> 
> 1. Passport
> 2. CV
> 3. Birth Certificate
> 
> Should all 3 docs to be submitted or any one? Also they should be certified too right?
> 
> Thanks


I uploaded all - but I believe Passport is essential. 
I know many people who did not upload CV.
And I guess you could get away by not uploading birth certi as well. 
But I would suggest upload all of them - only makes the case strong.


----------



## superm

jyotikhtr said:


> Additionally, I had given my Income Tax Returns proof, Pay Slips and my offer/relieving letters, not sure if these were actually required or not.
> 
> My intention was to clear all doubts at once, so that time is not wasted in sending the docs all over again.


You must have filed for ACS way back - now they don't accept these - and its written in bold on the page where the documents are submitted that these are not required.
And there's no such document type available there to upload against.

Like they did not want us to upload school certi and marksheet - I still loaded my school things. And when I submitted - those were deleted a day after.


----------



## superm

mohsinhere said:


> What is this Dec 17th round?? They invite on a batch by batch basis??


You dont know about EOI - right?
- Things is once you clear IELTS and ACS - you need to submit EOI (express of Interest). 
- They have generally two invite rounds on first and third Monday of each month to send invites on EOIs submitted based on points. (They have invite count limit set for each round)
- Once one gets the EOI invite, he/she can apply for the respective Visa.

Does that Ans your query?


----------



## mohsinhere

superm said:


> You dont know about EOI - right?
> - Things is once you clear IELTS and ACS - you need to submit EOI (express of Interest).
> - They have generally two invite rounds on first and third Monday of each month to send invites on EOIs submitted based on points. (They have invite count limit set for each round)
> - Once one gets the EOI invite, he/she can apply for the respective Visa.
> 
> Does that Ans your query?


Hmm...I never knew this...I just knew that there was an EOI after IELTS...Thanks superm...this was really useful info.


----------



## superm

mohsinhere said:


> Hmm...I never knew this...I just knew that there was an EOI after IELTS...Thanks superm...this was really useful info.


Sure man.. where are you in the process? preparing for anything?


----------



## Vinaybs

EddyFR said:


> Guys I finally got my result !!!
> They considered my degree as a master and my 5 years of experience.
> I have 65 points, so that will be ok for the next round, I'm soooo happy.


Many Congratulations Eddy.... all the best for your further processing mate :clap2:


----------



## superm

@ RSingh @Sameera 

In the EOI, are the following answers correct if I and my wife are going to apply for Visa:

Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?* 
*Yes* 
How many family members? *1*
Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?* 
*Yes*

I know this has been asked many times. But still wanted to confirm..


----------



## fmasaud84

EddyFR said:


> Guys I finally got my result !!!
> They considered my degree as a master and my 5 years of experience.
> I have 65 points, so that will be ok for the next round, I'm soooo happy.


What about your bachelor degree , have they assessed that as well ?


----------



## mohsinhere

superm said:


> Sure man.. where are you in the process? preparing for anything?


I only finished with the ACS superm.. Started preparing for ielts yesterday... This weekend i'll signup for the exam for jan 12. Long way to go... Hard to manage both work n ielts... But have to study hard...

How abt u?


----------



## superm

mohsinhere said:


> I only finished with the ACS superm.. Started preparing for ielts yesterday... This weekend i'll signup for the exam for jan 12. Long way to go... Hard to manage both work n ielts... But have to study hard...
> 
> How abt u?


Am done with Ielts and acs, submitted eoi - you can see my timeline in my signature below!


----------



## rsingh

EddyFR said:


> Guys I finally got my result !!!
> They considered my degree as a master and my 5 years of experience.
> I have 65 points, so that will be ok for the next round, I'm soooo happy.


Thats great Buddy. Congrats.. Now get ready for 17th..


----------



## EddyFR

fmasaud84 said:


> What about your bachelor degree , have they assessed that as well ?


They just assessed my degree as a Master with a major in computing.


----------



## rahul123b

Hi Amol,

Congrats for positive ACS.

Could you please brief me what are the document you have submitted for work experience proof? 

Regards,

Rahul



amolpa said:


> All,
> 
> To update on ACS skill assessment time- I have got ACS assessment done for code 261314 (Software Tester) in just 25 days and result is positive. I have done it myself with the help of this forum. So thanks to all experts and helpful guys here.
> 
> To add on to this - Bachelor of Electronics/Electronics & Telecom Enngg from India is ICT equivalant degree.
> 
> please let me know if anyone need any help/information on ACS skill Assessment.
> 
> Next is IELTS!!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Amol


----------



## bhagya_nair

My ACS status changed to "In Progress". How many more days will it take?


----------



## EddyFR

bhagya_nair said:


> My ACS status changed to "In Progress". How many more days will it take?


You should get the answer today !


----------



## anj0907

EddyFR said:


> They just assessed my degree as a Master with a major in computing.


Hi Eddy...sorry to scare you...but looks like DIAC refused a person's application because he only had his master's degree assessed by ACS and claimed 15 points in EOI. Check out the below thread for the post from 'omarau'...

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/131289-accountant-points-education-need-help-desperately-4.html


----------



## superm

bhagya_nair said:


> My ACS status changed to "In Progress". How many more days will it take?


Get ready man.. Result is on the way..! cheers..


----------



## Alexamae

I am still waiting for my ACS result.
Lodged last Nov 4.


----------



## Cartisol

EddyFR said:


> Guys I finally got my result !!!
> They considered my degree as a master and my 5 years of experience.
> I have 65 points, so that will be ok for the next round, I'm soooo happy.


Congrats mate, now you got what you were waiting for eagerly  Get ready for invite yay !!!  Happy for you man.


----------



## Cartisol

Sameera

Glad to hear you got invite in no time mate, congratulations future aussie  I am happy for you buddy....

Sit back and relax as your agent help you except for pcc and meds.....

Cheers


----------



## bhagya_nair

Got ACS results... positive :clap2:
Will submit EOI for 189 with 60 points


----------



## Cartisol

bhagya_nair said:


> Got ACS results... positive :clap2:
> Will submit EOI for 189 with 60 points


Many congratulations buddy. And you're very lucky to have 60 points without IELTS 7. Which shows, if you can get 7 in all in IELTS, you will have 70 points and the next minute you will get your invite in that case once you place EOI. But even with this 60, no need to worry as you will get invite in 5 mins rather than in 1 minute with 70 points 

All safe buddy and I am happy for you.

I am struggling with IELTS  Need to get 7 to get 10 points to meet 60  Hope I clear it this time:boxing:


----------



## superm

bhagya_nair said:


> Got ACS results... positive :clap2:
> Will submit EOI for 189 with 60 points


hey.. thats great.. told ya.. now submit EOI as soon as possible if not already done to be ahead in Q.
cheers!


----------



## Cartisol

superm said:


> hey.. thats great.. told ya.. now submit EOI as soon as possible if not already done to be ahead in Q.
> cheers!




Dude, you have also applied for 190 ? To NSW ? And are you including your wife too ? Is there any extra fees for your wife ?

1. Does she go to ACS too ?

2. Does you claim wife's skill points in your EOI ?

3. Does she have to give IELTS General ? And if she scores above 4.5, do you need to provide anything else ? Like the score card of her once she gets result. Do you need to upload or give it to case officer to get the concession of 4250 AUD.

4. Is it just fee free if she met IELTS 4.5 in all sections... ?

Cheers


----------



## EddyFR

anj0907 said:


> Hi Eddy...sorry to scare you...but looks like DIAC refused a person's application because he only had his master's degree assessed by ACS and claimed 15 points in EOI. Check out the below thread for the post from 'omarau'...
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/131289-accountant-points-education-need-help-desperately-4.html


What the **** 

I don't get it, should I only claim 10 points ?
What should I do ?


----------



## fmasaud84

EddyFR said:


> What the ****
> 
> I don't get it, should I only claim 10 points ?
> What should I do ?


thats why i asked you if they have assessed your bachelor degree


----------



## anj0907

EddyFR said:


> What the ****
> 
> I don't get it, should I only claim 10 points ?
> What should I do ?


Do you have a bachelors degree? What field it is in? You can try calling up DIAC and confirm...I have been trying to reach them but the line is very busy....Keep us posted if u get any info...


----------



## EddyFR

anj0907 said:


> Do you have a bachelors degree? What field it is in? You can try calling up DIAC and confirm...I have been trying to reach them but the line is very busy....Keep us posted if u get any info...


I don't have a bachelor degree.

I have a Master degree and I have an "Associate degree" (2 years of study), but it's not a Bachelor and I didn't make this one assessed.


----------



## bhagya_nair

Cartisol said:


> Many congratulations buddy. And you're very lucky to have 60 points without IELTS 7. Which shows, if you can get 7 in all in IELTS, you will have 70 points and the next minute you will get your invite in that case once you place EOI. But even with this 60, no need to worry as you will get invite in 5 mins rather than in 1 minute with 70 points
> 
> All safe buddy and I am happy for you.
> 
> I am struggling with IELTS  Need to get 7 to get 10 points to meet 60  Hope I clear it this time:boxing:


thanks buddy... wish u the very best for IELTS... when is the test date?


----------



## bhagya_nair

superm said:


> hey.. thats great.. told ya.. now submit EOI as soon as possible if not already done to be ahead in Q.
> cheers!


yeah - thanks
just submitted a minute ago


----------



## Kart

bhagya_nair said:


> yeah - thanks
> just submitted a minute ago


Hi bhagya_nair

Congratulations on getting a positive skills assessment results 
Good Luck with your EOI.
I can see that you have got 60 points with out any points for ACS which means that you have >= 8 years of experience? If so have you got all your experience assessed as positive by ACS? Also did u submit any statutory declaration for any of your experience or you had the relevant experience letters for all your experience?
The reason why i am asking you is that i have also applied for ACS assessment on 2nd Nov and waiting for my results. I had been with 3 employers in the last 8 years.

3 yrs 3 months -- Company A -- Reference letter from the employer
4yrs 7 months -- Company B -- Reference letter from the employer
4 months -- Company C -- Statutory declaration from the peers

I am just worried if i will get the positive assessment for the complete 8 yrs and if they will accept the statutory declaration as a valid proof.


----------



## anj0907

EddyFR said:


> I don't have a bachelor degree.
> 
> I have a Master degree and I have an "Associate degree" (2 years of study), but it's not a Bachelor and I didn't make this one assessed.


r u doing this process through an agent or urself?


----------



## EddyFR

anj0907 said:


> r u doing this process through an agent or urself?


By myself


----------



## kothandaraman

*Can you help me*

Hi Bhagya_nair 

Can you help me in applying skill assessment for ACS (IT system analyst). I don't want to go with agent, since they are charging too much  . Please help me 
send me an email 
thanks 
kothandaraman



bhagya_nair said:


> yeah - thanks
> just submitted a minute ago


----------



## bhagya_nair

Kart said:


> Hi bhagya_nair
> 
> Congratulations on getting a positive skills assessment results
> Good Luck with your EOI.
> I can see that you have got 60 points with out any points for ACS which means that you have >= 8 years of experience? If so have you got all your experience assessed as positive by ACS? Also did u submit any statutory declaration for any of your experience or you had the relevant experience letters for all your experience?
> The reason why i am asking you is that i have also applied for ACS assessment on 2nd Nov and waiting for my results. I had been with 3 employers in the last 8 years.
> 
> 3 yrs 3 months -- Company A -- Reference letter from the employer
> 4yrs 7 months -- Company B -- Reference letter from the employer
> 4 months -- Company C -- Statutory declaration from the peers
> 
> I am just worried if i will get the positive assessment for the complete 8 yrs and if they will accept the statutory declaration as a valid proof.


Hi Kart,

Thanks. Yes - I do have 8+ yrs of experience. I have been only with 2 employers in the last 8 yrs - and I somehow managed to get the reference letters. Cant you try and get a reference letter from your Company C? Acceptance of statutory declaration will be subject to the discretion of ACS. It might help if you get the declaration from your senior (also attach the business card of the senior)


----------



## bhagya_nair

kothandaraman said:


> Hi Bhagya_nair
> 
> Can you help me in applying skill assessment for ACS (IT system analyst). I don't want to go with agent, since they are charging too much  . Please help me
> send me an email
> thanks
> kothandaraman


sure i can help. there is no need to go to any agent

what i provided to ACS (all certified copies)
* passport biodata page
* degree & consolidated marksheet
* reference letter from companies i have worked with (you can get the format in ACS website)


----------



## Cartisol

bhagya_nair said:


> thanks buddy... wish u the very best for IELTS... when is the test date?


My test is on day after tomorrow  ( on 8th and 9th Dec)


----------



## superm

Cartisol said:


> Dude, you have also applied for 190 ? To NSW ? And are you including your wife too ? Is there any extra fees for your wife ?
> 
> *am going for VIC - although I believe would not be required as I have 65 points. Including wife as well - no extra fees*
> 
> 1. Does she go to ACS too ?
> *nope - she did not *
> 
> 2. Does you claim wife's skill points in your EOI ?
> *no acs hence no partner points*
> 
> 3. Does she have to give IELTS General ? And if she scores above 4.5, do you need to provide anything else ? Like the score card of her once she gets result. Do you need to upload or give it to case officer to get the concession of 4250 AUD.
> *no ielts - you just need to produce a certificate which states that she attended graduation or something which was in english medium - this is enough for "proof for functional english" *
> 
> 4. Is it just fee free if she met IELTS 4.5 in all sections... ?
> *either ielts or the certi mentioned above then no need to pay fees I believe *
> Cheers


answers are preset in bold above...


----------



## superm

@ RSingh @ Sameera - lodged the application for Visa yet?
when you do - can you let me know what all documents (if any) are required to be uploaded right when you apply? or is it that you just have to pay the fees and keep uploading docs as and when you feel like?


----------



## scorpio9

superm said:


> I uploaded all - but I believe Passport is essential.
> I know many people who did not upload CV.
> And I guess you could get away by not uploading birth certi as well.
> But I would suggest upload all of them - only makes the case strong.


Hi superm,

Thanks a lot. Am quite glad to be a part of this forum where we have people to guide us and help us at every instance.


----------



## Kart

bhagya_nair said:


> Hi Kart,
> 
> Thanks. Yes - I do have 8+ yrs of experience. I have been only with 2 employers in the last 8 yrs - and I somehow managed to get the reference letters. Cant you try and get a reference letter from your Company C? Acceptance of statutory declaration will be subject to the discretion of ACS. It might help if you get the declaration from your senior (also attach the business card of the senior)


Thanks a lot bhagya_nair. Getting a reference letter from my Company is not possible because they dont have it in their policy. Now i have submitted 2 statutory declarations one who is of the same level as mine and the other who is one level above my designation. Since i am new to the Company C i dont know people who are 2 or 3 levels above me that well. let me wait and see if ACS asks me for additional docs.


----------



## scorpio9

Kart said:


> Thanks a lot bhagya_nair. Getting a reference letter from my Company is not possible because they dont have it in their policy. Now i have submitted 2 statutory declarations one who is of the same level as mine and the other who is one level above my designation. Since i am new to the Company C i dont know people who are 2 or 3 levels above me that well. let me wait and see if ACS asks me for additional docs.


Kart,

My situation too is similar to that of yours. Currently mine is 2nd company and i got SD from both as my previous company is no more. Buddy, i guess ACS should put us through.


----------



## EddyFR

anj0907 said:


> Do you have a bachelors degree? What field it is in? You can try calling up DIAC and confirm...I have been trying to reach them but the line is very busy....Keep us posted if u get any info...


I called the DIAC, the guy told me that if I only have been assessed for a Master Degree without a Bachelor I can only claim 10 points. So it is. What a mess ! The DIAC website is so confusing about that point. I don't get the logic, a master is superior to a bachelor.

Anyway I still get 60 points instead of 65, it's gonna be OK....
Good luck to all.


----------



## Mila_Ruth

pearljam said:


> just hoping that we hear from ACS this week!


Did u get the ACS results pearljam?
Mine applied on 22Oct and still with assesor for 263111.


----------



## tanymech

EddyFR said:


> I called the DIAC, the guy told me that if I only have been assessed for a Master Degree without a Bachelor I can only claim 10 points. So it is. What a mess ! The DIAC website is so confusing about that point. I don't get the logic, a master is superior to a bachelor.
> 
> Anyway I still get 60 points instead of 65, it's gonna be OK....
> Good luck to all.


Hi Eddy,

Happy to hear that you got a +ve assessment. And itz ridiculous to hear that they only give 10 pts for masters. I'm facing the exact situation as urs. (But thinking of getting my first degree assessed by vetassess to claim 15 pts )
Just a small question. Do you have post work experience compared to ur Masters completion date? I saw that u gonna claim 5 years experience. did you complete ur masters before 2007?
thanks in advance.


----------



## Cartisol

superm said:


> answers are preset in bold above...


Hey Superm

That's a good reply, thanks a lot. But how do you think you will make this English Medium proof certificate ? Do we need to approach college/university and request for a certificate mentioning the candidate name ?

Although we all understand, in India, most of us study in English medium in colleges. How are you gona make it ? Any format that we should draft and get it to college for printing it in college letterpad and with principal's signature ?

Cheers


----------



## superm

Cartisol said:


> Hey Superm
> 
> That's a good reply, thanks a lot. But how do you think you will make this English Medium proof certificate ? Do we need to approach college/university and request for a certificate mentioning the candidate name ?
> 
> Although we all understand, in India, most of us study in English medium in colleges. How are you gona make it ? Any format that we should draft and get it to college for printing it in college letterpad and with principal's signature ?
> 
> Cheers


yup - you need the certificate from university or college (better if from univ.)
That should state:
- roll/regn # etc 
- name of the person. 
- "medium of instruction was english"
- duration of course (course of 2 yr and above are valid)
- was a full time student.

This I guess would be sufficient and this should be on letter head of the collg/univ.

you can refer to this link for other method to prove this too:
Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme (Subclass 119/857)

cheers!


----------



## Cartisol

superm said:


> yup - you need the certificate from university or college (better if from univ.)
> That should state:
> - roll/regn # etc
> - name of the person.
> - "medium of instruction was english"
> - duration of course (course of 2 yr and above are valid)
> - was a full time student.
> 
> This I guess would be sufficient and this should be on letter head of the collg/univ.
> 
> you can refer to this link for other method to prove this too:
> Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme (Subclass 119/857)
> 
> cheers!


Thanks buddy for the guidance. Please let me know once you get it too.

Cheers


----------



## superm

scorpio9 said:


> Hi superm,
> 
> Thanks a lot. Am quite glad to be a part of this forum where we have people to guide us and help us at every instance.


 yup; just trying to give back what I received! 
pretty happening forum.. isn't it?


----------



## superm

Cartisol said:


> Thanks buddy for the guidance. Please let me know once you get it too.
> 
> Cheers


I have gotten it for my wife already 
got it from the collg, not from univ though!


----------



## EddyFR

tanymech said:


> Hi Eddy,
> 
> Happy to hear that you got a +ve assessment. And itz ridiculous to hear that they only give 10 pts for masters. I'm facing the exact situation as urs. (But thinking of getting my first degree assessed by vetassess to claim 15 pts )
> Just a small question. Do you have post work experience compared to ur Masters completion date? I saw that u gonna claim 5 years experience. did you complete ur masters before 2007?
> thanks in advance.


It's totally ridiculous, in France there are situations where you can have a Master without having a Bachelor.... So I don't understand why my master can't get the 15 points, but well that's the rule.

Anyway, I completed my Master in October 2007 but I started to work in March 2007, so it's a little bit more than 5 years of experience.


----------



## kothandaraman

*Hi EddyFR*

Hi Eddy,

Can you please help me. I have MS degree (MS in Electrical Engineering) University of Teas at Arlington (Dec 2008). Started working from Jan 2008 through internship for two semesters. 
Electronics, communications everything will come under general category as Electrical Engineering.

I also have Bachelor of Engineering in Electronics and communication (2000-2004)

2004 - 2006 - DBA\Developer in First Company - reference letter possible
Jan 2008 - OCT 2009 - DBA\Develoer second company in US ( I started working before my master degree completion through intership) - reference letter possible
DEC 2009 - Dec 2010 - Senior Analyst - India 3rd company- verizon will not give refence letter, but I can get from co-employee
Dec 2010 - Till Date - DBA\Developer - QATAR - 4th company. - reference letter possible.

I need to apply for ACS with MS degree, will I get 15 points for my education and also I wish to come under 189 visa category. 189 visa doesn't have DBA role ANZSC code. Am i eligible to come under programmer analyst because all my experience letter speaks only about DBA,Buisness Intelligence and ETL Process, Reporting, Database development.

The reason I moved from US- H1B visa rejected during recession time.

Please others can also comment for this question. I really appreciate for your replies. Please advice me how I need to proceed for 189 visa.

Please reply to my ID also [email protected]




EddyFR said:


> It's totally ridiculous, in France there are situations where you can have a Master without having a Bachelor.... So I don't understand why my master can't get the 15 points, but well that's the rule.
> 
> Anyway, I completed my Master in October 2007 but I started to work in March 2007, so it's a little bit more than 5 years of experience.


----------



## hitesh

bhagya_nair said:


> sure i can help. there is no need to go to any agent
> 
> what i provided to ACS (all certified copies)
> * passport biodata page
> * degree & consolidated marksheet
> * reference letter from companies i have worked with (you can get the format in ACS website)


I am almost ready with my papers for ACS. I have a final confusion.
re employer's reference letter, i could get it from 2 (out of 4) employers. For remaining 2 employers, I have managed to get employee reference letters from my ex-colleauges. So the list of docs is as follows:
1. CV
2. 10th, 12th, degree certificates. Also, degree marksheets from 1-8 semesters.
3. employer's reference letters from 2 employers including current employer.
4. Employee reference letters for remaining 2 employments.
5. Passport 
is it a complete list? Can someone please help.


----------



## kothandaraman

*Hi Bhagya_nair*

Thanks for your kindness,

I have replied to EddyFR recently, It has my complete history about my education and work experience. For two companies I can get reference letter and for other it is not possible. Can you please read the post and guide me for 189 visa, Please reply to my mail also [email protected]

Awaiting for your reply.




bhagya_nair said:


> sure i can help. there is no need to go to any agent
> 
> what i provided to ACS (all certified copies)
> * passport biodata page
> * degree & consolidated marksheet
> * reference letter from companies i have worked with (you can get the format in ACS website)


----------



## EddyFR

kothandaraman said:


> Hi Eddy,
> 
> Can you please help me. I have MS degree (MS in Electrical Engineering) University of Teas at Arlington (Dec 2008). Started working from Jan 2008 through internship for two semesters.
> Electronics, communications everything will come under general category as Electrical Engineering.
> 
> I also have Bachelor of Engineering in Electronics and communication (2000-2004)
> 
> 2004 - 2006 - DBA\Developer in First Company - reference letter possible
> Jan 2008 - OCT 2009 - DBA\Develoer second company in US ( I started working before my master degree completion through intership) - reference letter possible
> DEC 2009 - Dec 2010 - Senior Analyst - India 3rd company- verizon will not give refence letter, but I can get from co-employee
> Dec 2010 - Till Date - DBA\Developer - QATAR - 4th company. - reference letter possible.
> 
> I need to apply for ACS with MS degree, will I get 15 points for my education and also I wish to come under 189 visa category. 189 visa doesn't have DBA role ANZSC code. Am i eligible to come under programmer analyst because all my experience letter speaks only about DBA,Buisness Intelligence and ETL Process, Reporting, Database development.
> 
> The reason I moved from US- H1B visa rejected during recession time.
> 
> Please others can also comment for this question. I really appreciate for your replies. Please advice me how I need to proceed for 189 visa.
> 
> Please reply to my ID also [email protected]


Well you have a Master and a Bachelor so you can claim the 15 points if your degrees are assessed as a Bachelor and as a Master by the ACS, that should be OK.

The problem is your role, if your job is not in the SOL list, you can't apply for the 189 visa.


----------



## bhagya_nair

kothandaraman said:


> Thanks for your kindness,
> 
> I have replied to EddyFR recently, It has my complete history about my education and work experience. For two companies I can get reference letter and for other it is not possible. Can you please read the post and guide me for 189 visa, Please reply to my mail also [email protected]
> 
> Awaiting for your reply.


DBA (262111) is in the occupation list for Victoria... So I dont think thats a problem


----------



## EddyFR

bhagya_nair said:


> DBA (262111) is in the occupation list for Victoria... So I dont think thats a problem


If DBA (262111) is in the occupation list for Victoria, you can apply for a 190 visa (if the ceiling has not been reached for this job...)


----------



## Cartisol

superm said:


> I have gotten it for my wife already
> got it from the collg, not from univ though!


That's good buddy !!! Cheers


----------



## SSP

amolpa said:


> All,
> 
> To update on ACS skill assessment time- I have got ACS assessment done for code 261314 (Software Tester) in just 25 days and result is positive. I have done it myself with the help of this forum. So thanks to all experts and helpful guys here.
> 
> To add on to this - Bachelor of Electronics/Electronics & Telecom Enngg from India is ICT equivalant degree.
> 
> please let me know if anyone need any help/information on ACS skill Assessment.
> 
> Next is IELTS!!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Amol


Hello Amol,

How is your application processing going on? I am too applying for Software tester position. Needed some help from you regarding exact process. Can you please provide the details? We are applying on our own so a bit worried that process should not get stuck due to minor problems.


----------



## shift_move

Experts,

I need your advice on the substitute for a passport certified copy while submitting for ACS


> What details does the ACS use from the passport? Name? or just DOB? My first name, middle name last name are all mixed up in my current passport. I am in the process of fixing this and trying to avoid sending the current messed up passport to ACS. The obvious substitute is the birth certificate which i don't have. When filling out the ACS application, in 'Personal Details' Tab, I see 3 options- Passport, Birth Certificate and CV. Does this mean that my CV will do it, instead of the passport or a birth certificate?

> In case if passport is not avoidable, is there a chance that there could be any discrepancy in terms of printing my name on the ACS Assessment result document? Or they use the name that I exactly fill out in the Online application.

Hoping to see some advices from the veterans...

Thanks so much.
Satish


----------



## Newborn

shift_move said:


> Experts,
> 
> I need your advice on the substitute for a passport certified copy while submitting for ACS
> 
> 
> > What details does the ACS use from the passport? Name? or just DOB? My first name, middle name last name are all mixed up in my current passport. I am in the process of fixing this and trying to avoid sending the current messed up passport to ACS. The obvious substitute is the birth certificate which i don't have. When filling out the ACS application, in 'Personal Details' Tab, I see 3 options- Passport, Birth Certificate and CV. Does this mean that my CV will do it, instead of the passport or a birth certificate?
> 
> > In case if passport is not avoidable, is there a chance that there could be any discrepancy in terms of printing my name on the ACS Assessment result document? Or they use the name that I exactly fill out in the Online application.
> 
> Hoping to see some advices from the veterans...
> 
> Thanks so much.
> Satish


Hi Satish,

You may upload your birth certificate with right name printed, instead of your Passport. It is mainly to have your "Date of Birth" details validated. Ensure to have this notarized.

Forget about uploading your passport. 

Senior expats can correct my suggestion if I'm wrong.

Good luck.


----------



## shift_move

Newborn said:


> Hi Satish,
> 
> You may upload your birth certificate with right name printed, instead of your Passport. It is mainly to have your "Date of Birth" details validated. Ensure to have this notarized.
> 
> Forget about uploading your passport.
> 
> Senior expats can correct my suggestion if I'm wrong.
> 
> Good luck.


@Newborn
Thanks for your quick reply.
I was saying that I do not have a Birth Certificate. Can i CV replace passport and a Birth Certificate.

Thanks
Satish


----------



## superm

shift_move said:


> @Newborn
> Thanks for your quick reply.
> I was saying that I do not have a Birth Certificate. Can i CV replace passport and a Birth Certificate.
> 
> Thanks
> Satish


Nope, I don't think so. Cv is not a proof. 
Also, how much time it will take to get your passport fixed? 
And when do you plan on submitting acs?


----------



## Newborn

superm said:


> Nope, I don't think so. Cv is not a proof.
> Also, how much time it will take to get your passport fixed?
> And when do you plan on submitting acs?


I agree with Superm. I don't think its a good idea to have CV in the place of Birth Certificate/Passport. However, there in the ACS documents upload section of the website, there is a provision to include your CV, but it is along with BC/Passport.

This is very clearly mentioned in the 8th page of this document from ACS, which I've attached here for your reference. This is under the subheading "The Following Certified Copies need to be Uploaded as PDF files:"

Hope this answers your question and as indicated by Superm, I would advise you to work on Passport ASAP as I do not see any other choice.

Good luck.


----------



## shift_move

superm said:


> Nope, I don't think so. Cv is not a proof.
> Also, how much time it will take to get your passport fixed?
> And when do you plan on submitting acs?


@superm, thanks for your response.

The reason I was bring this CV into the picture is because I see CV as one of the item in the pop down menu in the 'Personal Details' Tab. This lead to my above question.

For getting my new passport, it would not take more than 20 days. I am bit worried if this 20 day delay could lead to leaving me with no berth on my occupation list.

I appreciate your response.


----------



## Newborn

shift_move said:


> @superm, thanks for your response.
> 
> The reason I was bring this CV into the picture is because I see CV as one of the item in the pop down menu in the 'Personal Details' Tab. This lead to my above question.
> 
> For getting my new passport, it would not take more than 20 days. I am bit worried if this 20 day delay could lead to leaving me with no berth on my occupation list.
> 
> I appreciate your response.


Why don't you apply for Tatkal of your Passport if you are worried about our Indian Government services timelines. I'd see that as a better choice. Well if your's is related with IT, its a less likely chance that the berths will be full.

Superm can add on to my views.

Good luck.


----------



## shift_move

Newborn said:


> Why don't you apply for Tatkal of your Passport if you are worried about our Indian Government services timelines. I'd see that as a better choice. Well if your's is related with IT, its a less likely chance that the berths will be full.
> 
> Superm can add on to my views.
> 
> Good luck.


Tatkal, is the first thing that came into my mind. Unfortunately, I am not eligible to apply in tatkal as my previous renewal was done in Washinton DC. So i have to go with normal 

You are saying IT is less likely to fill up? hmm, that sounds different that what I usually hear with other countries. If that is the case, I am a happy person


----------



## Newborn

shift_move said:


> Tatkal, is the first thing that came into my mind. Unfortunately, I am not eligible to apply in tatkal as my previous renewal was done in Washinton DC. So i have to go with normal


Oh that's sad, sometimes things like this happens when we are battling with time. Its inevitable mate, not only in your case but many, and even in my own personal experiences in life.

Don't worry things will happen. Leave it to the time and have patience, time will give you the best result. Everything happens for a reason.

There are always new opportunities and I'm also in one way battling with time which is inevitable in my case. I shouldn't sit and worry but look ahead logically. I believe, as long as developments, growth happens, we will have ways to migrate to good countries. At the end, our luck and fate matters.

Peace.


----------



## shift_move

Newborn said:


> Oh that's sad, sometimes things like this happens when we are battling with time. Its inevitable mate, not only in your case but many, and even in my own personal experiences in life.
> 
> Don't worry things will happen. Leave it to the time and have patience, time will give you best result. Everything happens for reason.
> 
> Peace.


Thanks Newborn,

Still I am not sure whether I have wait until I get my new passport or if its going to be okay to go ahead with the ACS Assesment. Like I said if someone can advice out of their experience, on how ACS uses the info from the passport, it will be great. If they only use it for DOB, but not to verify the name, I am safe. The name still is the same but the first , last and middle names are mixed up. If they take my name as given in the online form, i will be fine...Anyways we will see how it goes...

Thanks for your response and your support


----------



## Newborn

shift_move said:


> Thanks Newborn,
> 
> Still I am not sure whether I have wait until I get my new passport or if its going to be okay to go ahead with the ACS Assesment. Like I said if someone can advice out of their experience, on how ACS uses the info from the passport, it will be great. If they only use it for DOB, but not to verify the name, I am safe. The name still is the same but the first , last and middle names are mixed up. If they take my name as given in the online form, i will be fine...Anyways we will see how it goes...
> 
> Thanks for your response and your support


You're welcome.

Well you can also go-ahead with your application as because, I just remember that, even if you apply and if at all ACS needs any further documents, they will intimate you promptly. 

Some other senior expats can answer or suggest you on this before you take any steps.

Goodbye.


----------



## getsetgo

shift_move said:


> Thanks Newborn,
> 
> Still I am not sure whether I have wait until I get my new passport or if its going to be okay to go ahead with the ACS Assesment. Like I said if someone can advice out of their experience, on how ACS uses the info from the passport, it will be great. If they only use it for DOB, but not to verify the name, I am safe. The name still is the same but the first , last and middle names are mixed up. If they take my name as given in the online form, i will be fine...Anyways we will see how it goes...
> 
> Thanks for your response and your support


I m sure u need passport for acs...I would suggest start ur passport work asap..
Even if acs comes back with additional requirements for passport , it will in totality amount to same time ...
Keep all ur acs docs ready..so that the day u hv passport u can apply ...


----------



## superm

getsetgo said:


> I m sure u need passport for acs...I would suggest start ur passport work asap..
> Even if acs comes back with additional requirements for passport , it will in totality amount to same time ...
> Keep all ur acs docs ready..so that the day u hv passport u can apply ...


agree..


----------



## shift_move

getsetgo said:


> I m sure u need passport for acs...I would suggest start ur passport work asap..
> Even if acs comes back with additional requirements for passport , it will in totality amount to same time ...
> Keep all ur acs docs ready..so that the day u hv passport u can apply ...


@getsetgo

Thanks for your response!

Are you saying, I can go ahead with the CV and apply to ACS right away? In that case, ACS will come back asking for the missing passpost, correct? So, in the meanwhile you are saying, get the new passport done so that I can send it when ACS asks for it.

Please correct my understanding


----------



## fatemaster

Sameera, you got invite on 3rd Dec invitations round?


----------



## superm

shift_move said:


> @getsetgo
> 
> Thanks for your response!
> 
> Are you saying, I can go ahead with the CV and apply to ACS right away? In that case, ACS will come back asking for the missing passpost, correct? So, in the meanwhile you are saying, get the new passport done so that I can send it when ACS asks for it.
> 
> Please correct my understanding


Nope. She is saying first get your passport sorted out then apply for ACS. And meanwhile collect all other docs required for ACS and be ready. When you get your passport then apply. 
I also believe that passport is one of the essential docs they need. Do what you can to speed up passport process. I say this because in case you apply for ACS without passport and assessor gives you 30 days to produce the same and somehow you don't get passport in the given time. That will put things in a bad shape. 
Tc.


----------



## superm

fatemaster said:


> Sameera, you got invite on 3rd Dec invitations round?


Yup he got the invite.


----------



## shift_move

superm said:


> Nope. She is saying first get your passport sorted out then apply for ACS. And meanwhile collect all other docs required for ACS and be ready. When you get your passport then apply.
> I also believe that passport is one of the essential docs they need. Do what you can to speed up passport process. I say this because in case you apply for ACS without passport and assessor gives you 30 days to produce the same and somehow you don't get passport in the given time. That will put things in a bad shape.
> Tc.


That makes sense. Thanks so much guys for all your guidance. 
Will keep you posted with the happenings from my side.


----------



## getsetgo

shift_move said:


> That makes sense. Thanks so much guys for all your guidance.
> Will keep you posted with the happenings from my side.


Also, if u r gonna claim points using ielts u will need d passport to book a date for ielts.
Secondly, what is the issue with ur current passport. I might hv missed d reason


----------



## shift_move

getsetgo said:


> Also, if u r gonna claim points using ielts u will need d passport to book a date for ielts.
> Secondly, what is the issue with ur current passport. I might hv missed d reason


Actually, i am done with my ielts and waiting scores which will be declared on the 13th. I might need a 8 , there is a good chance that i will have to do it again.

In my current passport, first,middle and last names are mixed up.


----------



## getsetgo

See, u cld do acs n ielts with old passport ...
But then both results will hv ur mixed up name...

But when u apply for visa..u can apply with new passport ..since new passport will hv mention of old passport ..
N u can explain to co of the change ....

If n only if u r in real hurry ..

My thought is u do ur passport proper then apply.


----------



## shift_move

getsetgo said:


> See, u cld do acs n ielts with old passport ...
> But then both results will hv ur mixed up name...
> 
> But when u apply for visa..u can apply with new passport ..since new passport will hv mention of old passport ..
> N u can explain to co of the change ....
> 
> If n only if u r in real hurry ..
> 
> My thought is u do ur passport proper then apply.


That sounds like a plan. But, my thought are like your's, straighten out the passport issue and then proceed. The only thing that is uncertain to me is, 20 day delay would cost me anything expensive, like the occupational cap reaching the ceiling? I am into IT and as per my knowledge, there are around 5200 berth of which around 225 were taken until Sep 1st. Where this stands today would be anyone's guess at least until DIAC updates these stats. 

As of now, I will wait for the longest 20 days and will take it from there. 

Also, can anyone help me on the IELTS? I need a 8 (I am not sure if I am talking about impossible here!) in all 4 sections. My results are due on the 13th after which I would clearly know how realistic my dream is. For sure, I am not worried about listening and reading. Writing and Speaking might kill me. Even if I practice well on the Speaking, Writing is what I am stuck with...

And once again, I thank you for all the help and sharing your knowledge/ thoughts.


----------



## getsetgo

shift_move said:


> That sounds like a plan. But, my thought are like your's, straighten out the passport issue and then proceed. The only thing that is uncertain to me is, 20 day delay would cost me anything expensive, like the occupational cap reaching the ceiling? I am into IT and as per my knowledge, there are around 5200 berth of which around 225 were taken until Sep 1st. Where this stands today would be anyone's guess at least until DIAC updates these stats.
> 
> As of now, I will wait for the longest 20 days and will take it from there.
> 
> Also, can anyone help me on the IELTS? I need a 8 (I am not sure if I am talking about impossible here!) in all 4 sections. My results are due on the 13th after which I would clearly know how realistic my dream is. For sure, I am not worried about listening and reading. Writing and Speaking might kill me. Even if I practice well on the Speaking, Writing is what I am stuck with...
> 
> And once again, I thank you for all the help and sharing your knowledge/ thoughts.


All d best to you


----------



## shift_move

getsetgo said:


> All d best to you


Thanks so much


----------



## Alexamae

Still no result from ACS, applied last Nov 4


----------



## tanymech

Alexamae said:


> Still no result from ACS, applied last Nov 4


you can expect the result within next 2,3 days. I submitted on 2nd of Nov and recieved +ve assessment today.


----------



## anj0907

tanymech said:


> you can expect the result within next 2,3 days. I submitted on 2nd of Nov and recieved +ve assessment today.


Congrats! ...How is your education assessed?


----------



## tanymech

anj0907 said:


> Congrats! ...How is your education assessed?


thanks buddy.

Only my masters has been assessed as comparable to an AQF masters with major in computing.

My first degree is not related to the occupation. thinking whether i should proceed with an agent or not.


----------



## Alexamae

tanymech said:


> you can expect the result within next 2,3 days. I submitted on 2nd of Nov and recieved +ve assessment today.


Wow congratulations! I hope mine will arrive in the next few days too.


----------



## anj0907

tanymech said:


> thanks buddy.
> 
> Only my masters has been assessed as comparable to an AQF masters with major in computing.
> 
> My first degree is not related to the occupation. thinking whether i should proceed with an agent or not.


Did you contact any agents regarding this? If you claim only 10 points, then how many points u'll have in total?


----------



## tanymech

Alexamae said:


> Wow congratulations! I hope mine will arrive in the next few days too.


thanks alex.


----------



## tanymech

anj0907 said:


> Did you contact any agents regarding this? If you claim only 10 points, then how many points u'll have in total?


my situation is bit complex.

I can claim 30 pts for my age and 10 pts for IELTS. 

ACS has assessed my work experience of 5 years from 2007 to 2012. I completed my M.Sc in 2012 so that my experience are pre work experience compared to my M.Sc.

I contacted some of the agents. according to them I might be able to claim points for work experience as my first degree (honours in engineering) included some IT subjects.

Any way if i only get 10 points for Masters I have only 50 pts alotogether without the work experience points. But according to agents I should get 15 for the qualification as I have a first degree eventhough it is Non ICT.


----------



## Stigmatic

Hi,

I have 6 Years of Experience in IT 3 Years(Functional Analyst) and 3 Years (Business Analyst). I have done my BE(IT) and worked for 3 years then went for 2 years full time MBA(PGDM) from a Tier 1 institute in India in General Management with some IT related subjects and then worked for 3 years till date. 

I am claiming whole 6 years as a Business Analyst, as my Pre MBA work exp was mostly related to Functional Analysis and Post MBA was mostly acting as a Sr BA / IT Management Consultant type of role.

My question is, whether i`ll be able to claim 15 points for my education and 10 points for my Work experience or not ? Would there be any prob on this ?

I have submitted my ACS on 6th Dec. I will be claiming 30 points for age and 10 points for IELTS.

Please if some one can suggest on it.


----------



## fmasaud84

anj0907 said:


> Congrats! ...How is your education assessed?


Did u get ur ielts result ?


----------



## Sreekanth

tanymech said:


> thanks buddy.
> 
> Only my masters has been assessed as comparable to an AQF masters with major in computing.
> 
> My first degree is not related to the occupation. thinking whether i should proceed with an agent or not.


hey tanymech

Just be careful while lodging the EOI in qualifications section.
one of the member had Master qualifications and EOI system automatically calculated 15 points , later when he applied for DIAC the case officer did not gave 15 points but only assigned 10 points mentioning that there bachelor's degree was not mentioned in ACS approval letter.

for detailed case study read all the posts by omarau --> Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad - View Profile: omarau

Also spread this awareness amongst other members.


----------



## krema

Please let me be part of this forum as I will be applying my ACS soon and will definitely not use an agent for processing.
I started working Feb of 2010 until now on 1 company only and I am planning to submit my ACS past feb of 2013 to have 3 years of experience. Will this be enough or the minimum work experience is 5 years?


----------



## shift_move

Hi all,

I was looking at the occupational ceiling and here is what i have noticed:
2611: ICT Business and Systems Analysts: Only 1800 available abd half are gone
2613: Software and Applications Programmers has 5160 out of which only 1690 are gone.

i have a flexibility to get the ER letter in any fashion I want. 
My question is is it wise to opt for 2613 (software engineer) with 7 years of experience? Does it make sense? Has anyone with around 6-7 years applied with 2613 around here? If so, please share it with us.

Thanks
Satish


----------



## TOPGUN

how did u check that ?? is occupational ceiling related to State sponsorship?


----------



## shift_move

TOPGUN said:


> how did u check that ?? is occupational ceiling related to State sponsorship?


That's as per the report. i am not sure if there is ceiling for state sponsership if that is what you are asking.


----------



## EddyFR

The ceiling is for the 189 and 190 visa, so if the ceiling has been reached, you can't be sponsored by a state.


----------



## gav7red

Hi All,

I can see that a few of you are getting anxious whilst waiting for your ACS assessment result. Just wanted to share my high level timeline with you as it might not be so long to wait as you think.

I applied to ACS as an ICT Business Analyst via the RPL route as my degree does not relate to IT. I applied on the 1st of November and today (10th December) received my results letter with all 8 years 7 months assessed as positive! 

I am absolutely delighted... and it only took 6 weeks, and that was assessing an RPL application.

So, just hold tight and stay positive!


----------



## shift_move

EddyFR said:


> The ceiling is for the 189 and 190 visa, so if the ceiling has been reached, you can't be sponsored by a state.


Eddy,
Any idea on how long would a state sponsorship typically take?

Thanks


----------



## EddyFR

shift_move said:


> Eddy,
> Any idea on how long would a state sponsorship typically take?
> 
> Thanks


It depends the state, I can't tell you how long does it take.
You should check in this thread :

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...9035-state-sponsorship-applications-club.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/96400-nsw-state-sponsorship-176-a.html


----------



## Stigmatic

shift_move said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was looking at the occupational ceiling and here is what i have noticed:
> 2611: ICT Business and Systems Analysts: Only 1800 available abd half are gone
> 2613: Software and Applications Programmers has 5160 out of which only 1690 are gone.
> 
> i have a flexibility to get the ER letter in any fashion I want.
> My question is is it wise to opt for 2613 (software engineer) with 7 years of experience? Does it make sense? Has anyone with around 6-7 years applied with 2613 around here? If so, please share it with us.
> 
> Thanks
> Satish


Can you please share the "Monthly Report" link ... i am unable to find it.

TIA.


----------



## EddyFR

http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/

Tab 'Reports'


----------



## samy25

1) Application Sent -----------------------------------23rd Nov
2) Email Acknowledgement by ACS------------------23rd Nov

The Date of Status changed to

3) In Process
4) With Assessor---------------------------------28th NOV
5) Case Finalised
6) Letter Sent by ACS
7) Letter Received


and still with assessor  ..Dont know wats cooking there... i applied as ICT BA


----------



## zamil525

Can anyone in the forum pls. ensure if you get assessment result from ACS applying in November ? I applied in 12-Nov, but still it is showing "With Assessor" stage , so trying to get a time estimation if I can know some cases who have applied in Nov.


----------



## Cartisol

TOPGUN said:


> how did u check that ?? is occupational ceiling related to State sponsorship?


Hey I remember, you have told you sit IELTS on 8th Dec if I am not wrong. How did it go ?  What task 1 question you got ?


----------



## tanymech

Sreekanth said:


> hey tanymech
> 
> Just be careful while lodging the EOI in qualifications section.
> one of the member had Master qualifications and EOI system automatically calculated 15 points , later when he applied for DIAC the case officer did not gave 15 points but only assigned 10 points mentioning that there bachelor's degree was not mentioned in ACS approval letter.
> 
> for detailed case study read all the posts by omarau --> Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad - View Profile: omarau
> 
> Also spread this awareness amongst other members.


Thanks a lot for the Alert Sreekanth. I went through that thread before. My case is even worse compared to Omaru's case. His bachelors is related to the nominated field eventhough it hasnt been assessed. Mine is not an ICT one hence not related to my occupation.

Anj also has a similar case and he has contacted DIAC about this and they have told him that he can claim 15 points. But still it is a gray area.


----------



## Stigmatic

Hi,

What information a ACS report contain. Does it says that he can claim 10points for Work-ex and 15 points for education ? He is Bachelors or masters equivalent. 

Please if some one can post a sample ACS report that would be great help to understand the process.


----------



## TOPGUN

Cartisol said:


> Hey I remember, you have told you sit IELTS on 8th Dec if I am not wrong. How did it go ?  What task 1 question you got ?


Hi yes thats right i gave it on 8th. It went good my recommendation is Dominic Cole's IELTS and Beyond | A blog to help self-access language learners and definitely Rayan videos. For task 1 it was a letter to friend telling him about a job that you will recommend him. Tell where you have seen it, What is job about and why you are recommending him.

Went through fingers crossed for results they said should take 13 days from date of exam.


----------



## tanymech

Stigmatic said:


> Hi,
> 
> What information a ACS report contain. Does it says that he can claim 10points for Work-ex and 15 points for education ? He is Bachelors or masters equivalent.
> 
> Please if some one can post a sample ACS report that would be great help to understand the process.


It containes the assessment of your qualification and ur work experience.

When it comes the qualification, it states the AQF equivalent qualification.

And then the number of work experience which they have assesed.


----------



## superm

@Cartisol - how did the exam go?
@RSingh - whats the status mate?


----------



## zamil525

tanymech said:


> Thanks a lot for the Alert Sreekanth. I went through that thread before. My case is even worse compared to Omaru's case. His bachelors is related to the nominated field eventhough it hasnt been assessed. Mine is not an ICT one hence not related to my occupation.
> 
> Anj also has a similar case and he has contacted DIAC about this and they have told him that he can claim 15 points. But still it is a gray area.


I thought unless its a Phd Degree, both Bachelor and Master degree carry same point for qualification. I wonder I got it wrong for so many days..


----------



## Cartisol

superm said:


> @Cartisol - how did the exam go?
> @RSingh - whats the status mate?


Hey it went well, however Reading was so difficult for me; not sure how I have done. I have less hope, but if authorities consider this as difficult paper, then a mercy will be shown in correction criteria! Lets see. 

Both ways, I should be mentally prepared to accept and move ahead  But fingers crossed to clear this time only 

Thanks for asking 

So what you upto ? 

Cheers


----------



## Cartisol

TOPGUN said:


> Hi yes thats right i gave it on 8th. It went good my recommendation is Dominic Cole's IELTS and Beyond | A blog to help self-access language learners and definitely Rayan videos. For task 1 it was a letter to friend telling him about a job that you will recommend him. Tell where you have seen it, What is job about and why you are recommending him.
> 
> Went through fingers crossed for results they said should take 13 days from date of exam.


Hey buddy, same pinch; same paper for me too ...yes the writing was easy !!!! But hell, Reading TUNGSKA effect, damn it was so difficult all questions 

God knows and let god not make a surprise effect on us because of Tungska 

All the best to your results buddy  I too hope to clear with 7 each


----------



## mra

I was also part of this TUNGSKA event club  . Best of luck for you.. Somehow my experience was different for reading.. I managed to finish reading before time.. However I deviated a bit from the topic while writing essay.. I don't know what they will check (content, grammar, vocabulary, structure)? Finger crossed


----------



## Minhas

zamil525 said:


> Can anyone in the forum pls. ensure if you get assessment result from ACS applying in November ? I applied in 12-Nov, but still it is showing "With Assessor" stage , so trying to get a time estimation if I can know some cases who have applied in Nov.


I applied on November 13th and my status is also "With Assessor". I am anticipating to receive my result either on 24th December (Exact 6 weeks) or after Christmas and new year holidays i.e. after 2nd January.


----------



## EddyFR

ACS is closed between 21 December and 7 January.


----------



## Cartisol

mra said:


> I was also part of this TUNGSKA event club  . Best of luck for you.. Somehow my experience was different for reading.. I managed to finish reading before time.. However I deviated a bit from the topic while writing essay.. I don't know what they will check (content, grammar, vocabulary, structure)? Finger crossed


lol yeup TUNGSKA created another Tungska for many of us  lol

Well writing, they check 4 things strictly:

1. LR (Lexical Resource) - How you use vocabs and what level etc

2. TA (Task Accomplishment) - Here how much you understood and written, content, and you get penalized for off topic.

3. CC - Cohesion and cohesiveness - How logical your paragraphs and linking of every paragraph.

4. Grammar.

You ll definitely clear it buddy and my best wishes for that  

Cheers


----------



## Cartisol

EddyFR said:


> ACS is closed between 21 December and 7 January.


Dude, where did you get this info ? Is it authentic ? :0

Well dude, tell me, what's at your end now ? Filed EOI ?


----------



## mra

Minhas said:


> I applied on November 13th and my status is also "With Assessor". I am anticipating to receive my result either on 24th December (Exact 6 weeks) or after Christmas and new year holidays i.e. after 2nd January.


I applied on Nov 6th and status is "With Assessor". I found on this forum today someone who applied on 2nd Nov got result today. I am expecting to get result at least before this weekend..


----------



## EddyFR

Cartisol said:


> Dude, where did you get this info ? Is it authentic ? :0
> 
> Well dude, tell me, what's at your end now ? Filed EOI ?


I wrote an email to [email protected] and I got an automatic reply giving information and there was this information about christmas holiday.

And yes I filed an EOI, waiting for the next round


----------



## Cheema

mra said:


> I applied on Nov 6th and status is "With Assessor". I found on this forum today someone who applied on 2nd Nov got result today. I am expecting to get result at least before this weekend..


I filed the ACS on 25 Nov, is there any chance to get it before their vacations?
and Is ACS response depends upon the occupation you filed for?


----------



## Cartisol

Cheema said:


> I filed the ACS on 25 Nov, is there any chance to get it before their vacations?
> and Is ACS response depends upon the occupation you filed for?


WRT your first question, that's a least chance to get it within 1 month !!! But depends on case which is exceptional... 

2nd question, I am unsure... Senior expats will answer you... 

Cheers


----------



## Cartisol

EddyFR said:


> I wrote an email to [email protected] and I got an automatic reply giving information and there was this information about christmas holiday.
> 
> And yes I filed an EOI, waiting for the next round


Cool dude; you were very worried few days, see now you can relaxly sit back and watch the game  Ball is in your court...You ll get invite soon and my best wishes for that buddy 

Cheers


----------



## Cheema

EddyFR said:


> ACS is closed between 21 December and 7 January.


This information is on the ACS portal:
The ACS office will be closed from 22 December, 2012 and re-open on 2 January, 2013.

The skills assessment team will endeavour to finalise all priority deadline applications before 22 December, 2012 but cannot guarantee any applications due to the high number of assessments expected at this time.

It will reopen on 2nd Jan 2013


----------



## EddyFR

Cartisol said:


> Cool dude; you were very worried few days, see now you can relaxly sit back and watch the game  Ball is in your court...You ll get invite soon and my best wishes for that buddy
> 
> Cheers


Yeah I was, you're right, now it's pretty cool, juste have to wait and show must go on 

Thanks for all, best wishes for you too.


----------



## Cartisol

EddyFR said:


> Yeah I was, you're right, now it's pretty cool, juste have to wait and show must go on
> 
> Thanks for all, best wishes for you too.


 Merci ... Cheers


----------



## superm

Cartisol said:


> Hey it went well, however Reading was so difficult for me; not sure how I have done. I have less hope, but if authorities consider this as difficult paper, then a mercy will be shown in correction criteria! Lets see.
> 
> Both ways, I should be mentally prepared to accept and move ahead  But fingers crossed to clear this time only
> 
> Thanks for asking
> 
> So what you upto ?
> 
> Cheers


Good to know that it went well. But just for fyi- thing is reading has to go well to score 7. Because each band only has 2 or so marks.. So losing 2 marks would mean losing a band. Marking of listening and reading are similar. Speaking and writing has band equal to more points. So you can lose more points in these and still have better bands. 
I hope you have 8 in all sections  
Best of luck man. Result due on 21st?

My story is in signature. Submitted eoi, waiting for 17th..


----------



## TOPGUN

superm said:


> Good to know that it went well. But just for fyi- thing is reading has to go well to score 7. Because each band only has 2 or so marks.. So losing 2 marks would mean losing a band. Marking of listening and reading are similar. Speaking and writing has band equal to more points. So you can lose more points in these and still have better bands.
> I hope you have 8 in all sections
> Best of luck man. Result due on 21st?
> 
> My story is in signature. Submitted eoi, waiting for 17th..


Well I must have read that effect thing like 5 to 8 time .... was able figure out most of them. so still hoping for best and keeping my thoughts positive. 

But this is amazing we all are from different part of world. So that mean IELTS share only one paper at a time and its all same...... anhaaaaN soooo meaanssss..........There is a catch


----------



## TOPGUN

TOPGUN said:


> Well I must have read that effect thing like 5 to 8 time .... was able figure out most of them. so still hoping for best and keeping my thoughts positive.
> 
> But this is amazing we all are from different part of world. So that mean IELTS share only one paper at a time and its all same...... anhaaaaN soooo meaanssss..........There is a catch


Also just to double check last two from match the heading ones are both F para right?

N learnt a lot deal on how to use ladder  never thought of it in this details...


----------



## TOPGUN

samy25 said:


> 1) Application Sent -----------------------------------23rd Nov
> 2) Email Acknowledgement by ACS------------------23rd Nov
> 
> The Date of Status changed to
> 
> 3) In Process
> 4) With Assessor---------------------------------28th NOV
> 5) Case Finalised
> 6) Letter Sent by ACS
> 7) Letter Received
> 
> 
> and still with assessor  ..Dont know wats cooking there... i applied as ICT BA



23rd Nov? you have to wait for atleast a month. I have applied on 8th Nov and still haven't response yet.. so wait goes on but i guess it should be couple of days more and 2nd Nov ppl start getting response.


----------



## zamil525

Cheema said:


> This information is on the ACS portal:
> The ACS office will be closed from 22 December, 2012 and re-open on 2 January, 2013.
> 
> The skills assessment team will endeavour to finalise all priority deadline applications before 22 December, 2012 but cannot guarantee any applications due to the high number of assessments expected at this time.
> 
> It will reopen on 2nd Jan 2013


Buddies..a little confusion.. will ACS reopen on 2nd Jan or 7th Jan ?


----------



## zamil525

mra said:


> I applied on Nov 6th and status is "With Assessor". I found on this forum today someone who applied on 2nd Nov got result today. I am expecting to get result at least before this weekend..


@mra: pls. keep us informed about your ACS feedback and timeline so that it helps us all in the forum in every possible case


----------



## zamil525

Minhas said:


> I applied on November 13th and my status is also "With Assessor". I am anticipating to receive my result either on 24th December (Exact 6 weeks) or after Christmas and new year holidays i.e. after 2nd January.


hi Minhas:

Pls. keep forum updated about any feedback from ACS so others r benefitted


----------



## tanymech

zamil525 said:


> I thought unless its a Phd Degree, both Bachelor and Master degree carry same point for qualification. I wonder I got it wrong for so many days..


We had the same mind set. But there were cases that they only give 10 pts for a Masters Degree unless the Bachelors Degree has been assessed.

Anj who is a senior expat here has called DIAC and they have confirmed him that if a first degree is available iresspective of it has been assessed or not ( even it is not related to the nominated occupation ), you can claim 15 pts.

But if you have only a Masters, then most probably you can only claim 10 pts.


----------



## SSP

Hello friends, I have a query.
while sending the docs 4 ACS, do we have to scan the original copy and email OR get the XEROX or original, get it notarized and send a scanned copy of it?
They have mentioned that notarized copies are required.

Also when the mention something like following in the ACS docs checklist,
Personal documents
On-line PDF of certified copy of birth certificate or passport - Online
Certified paper copy of the birth certificate or passport page with photo/identity information - Post/Courier
Do we have to send both or either one will do?


----------



## getsetgo

SSP said:


> Hello friends, I have a query.
> while sending the docs 4 ACS, do we have to scan the original copy and email OR get the XEROX or original, get it notarized and send a scanned copy of it?
> They have mentioned that notarized copies are required.
> 
> Also when the mention something like following in the ACS docs checklist,
> Personal documents
> On-line PDF of certified copy of birth certificate or passport - Online
> Certified paper copy of the birth certificate or passport page with.. photo/identity information - Post/Courier
> Do we have to send both or either one will do?


You can email either color scan or notarized xerox ..

Either passport or birth certificate will do


----------



## Cartisol

superm said:


> Good to know that it went well. But just for fyi- thing is reading has to go well to score 7. Because each band only has 2 or so marks.. So losing 2 marks would mean losing a band. Marking of listening and reading are similar. Speaking and writing has band equal to more points. So you can lose more points in these and still have better bands.
> I hope you have 8 in all sections
> Best of luck man. Result due on 21st?
> 
> My story is in signature. Submitted eoi, waiting for 17th..


Agree with you on reading band system. I have very little hope as it was toughest paper in reading. I would be happy and satisfactory if I just get 7 in all  not even 8 in some and dropping in other section 

Yeup let's wait for 21st.....


----------



## Cartisol

TOPGUN said:


> Also just to double check last two from match the heading ones are both F para right?
> 
> N learnt a lot deal on how to use ladder  never thought of it in this details...


Dude not sure about para heading answers, damn it was so diffic
For me...and damn ladder question i made mistake on the "secured" angle to avoid slippage where I wrote "proper angle"


----------



## Stigmatic

Just confirmed from ACS. They will be close for 3 weeks 21st December till 14th January.

Now the process will shift by 3 weeks.


----------



## SSP

Stigmatic said:


> Just confirmed from ACS. They will be close for 3 weeks 21st December till 14th January.
> 
> Now the process will shift by 3 weeks.


Hey...whr did u get this info? Did they confirm in email?


----------



## Stigmatic

SSP said:


> Hey...whr did u get this info? Did they confirm in email?



Yes i wrote them and they replied....


----------



## Alexamae

I applied last Nov 4, status still shows With Assessor. Still waiting :ranger::juggle::spit:


----------



## rajat8676

My ACS was completed in exactly one month - Filed 3rd September, finalised 2nd October


----------



## rohitbehl

*New to ACS Skill Assessment*



amolpa said:


> All,
> 
> To update on ACS skill assessment time- I have got ACS assessment done for code 261314 (Software Tester) in just 25 days and result is positive. I have done it myself with the help of this forum. So thanks to all experts and helpful guys here.
> 
> To add on to this - Bachelor of Electronics/Electronics & Telecom Enngg from India is ICT equivalant degree.
> 
> please let me know if anyone need any help/information on ACS skill Assessment.
> 
> Next is IELTS!!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Amol


Hi Amol,

I'm new to ACS Skills Assessment and I am also an Electronics Engineer from Nagpur University. I am running my own IT company and want to assess the skills, can you provide me any help in this regard.

Thanks,

Rohit


----------



## fatemaster

Stigmatic said:


> Just confirmed from ACS. They will be close for 3 weeks 21st December till 14th January.
> 
> Now the process will shift by 3 weeks.



Click the below link

News & Updates | Australian Computer Society
==================================================
2012 - 2013 End of Year Office Hours 

The ACS office will be closed from 22 December, 2012 and re-open on 2 January, 2013.

The skills assessment team will endeavour to finalise all priority deadline applications before 22 December, 2012 but cannot guarantee any applications due to the high number of assessments expected at this time.
==================================================


----------



## Minhas

zamil525 said:


> hi Minhas:
> 
> Pls. keep forum updated about any feedback from ACS so others r benefitted


Sure thing.


----------



## nishantpatil

*Today was my ACS Day*

Hi All, 

Just a while ego I applied ACS via Skills. 
12/12/2012 (AUS Time/Date)

Waiting for results. Hope to get thru without hassles. Fingers crossed.


----------



## superm

nishantpatil said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just a while ego I applied ACS via Skills.
> 12/12/2012 (AUS Time/Date)
> 
> Waiting for results. Hope to get thru without hassles. Fingers crossed.


best of luck for the result.. but hope you know that ACS is off from I guess 21st till 2nd Jan. you can check previous pages to see exact dates. So some delay is expected..


----------



## nishantpatil

superm said:


> best of luck for the result.. but hope you know that ACS is off from I guess 21st till 2nd Jan. you can check previous pages to see exact dates. So some delay is expected..


Yes I saw the previous threads and Understand the delay. Well, Its Year end so Lets focus on Welcoming 2013. All hav to get back to their work after new year eve and so will the ACS staff. Lets hav fun untill then....


----------



## superm

nishantpatil said:


> Yes I saw the previous threads and Understand the delay. Well, Its Year end so Lets focus on Welcoming 2013. All hav to get back to their work after new year eve and so will the ACS staff. Lets hav fun untill then....


that is right 
every one needs a break !


----------



## Stigmatic

Thanks ... I hope this to be true.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Stigmatic

nishantpatil said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just a while ego I applied ACS via Skills.
> 12/12/2012 (AUS Time/Date)
> 
> Waiting for results. Hope to get thru without hassles. Fingers crossed.


Best of luck buddy...

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## scorpio9

Dear All,

Finally applied for ACS a while ago with the help and support of all of you. :clap2:
Thanks to one and all who have helped me in bridging up the gaps.

Anxiously waiting for the results...!!! :juggle:

Thanks


----------



## anj0907

Hi tanymech....yes they did tell me tat....but just for giving you a heads up...they too seemed pretty confused on this scenario before telling me tat I can claim 15 points...Hence, I am also not sure now whether I really can...  ...I think the finally decision is taken by the CO whether to accept your degree or not...



tanymech said:


> We had the same mind set. But there were cases that they only give 10 pts for a Masters Degree unless the Bachelors Degree has been assessed.
> 
> Anj who is a senior expat here has called DIAC and they have confirmed him that if a first degree is available iresspective of it has been assessed or not ( even it is not related to the nominated occupation ), you can claim 15 pts.
> 
> But if you have only a Masters, then most probably you can only claim 10 pts.


----------



## Alexamae

It's now the 12th of Dec. Still waiting.. I wonder what's taking it so long.


----------



## scorpio9

*ACS Status*

Dear All,

The status of my ACS has come to "With assessor". 

Does that mean that no extra docs are necessary and all the docs i provided are sufficient?

Also how much time shall it take for the completion of the assessment?


----------



## Potturi

scorpio9 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> The status of my ACS has come to "With assessor".
> 
> Does that mean that no extra docs are necessary and all the docs i provided are sufficient?
> 
> Also how much time shall it take for the completion of the assessment?


Hi Scorpio9 ,

Once the status moves to Stage-4 then it means that the preliminary check to ensure all the required docs are available for further perusal by the assessor and no more documents are required.

Its quite difficult to predict the time taken for assessment. It took me 5 weeks to get the assessment done (but mine was an RPL application) .


----------



## Alexamae

Alexamae said:


> It's now the 12th of Dec. Still waiting.. I wonder what's taking it so long.


Hi guys, should I email ACS regarding my status? Is it okay to inquire why there is a delay?


----------



## nishantpatil

Stigmatic said:


> Best of luck buddy...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Thanks mate... 
Its at stage -3 today for additional documents. Just finished uploading the additional docs.


----------



## nishantpatil

Alexamae said:


> Hi guys, should I email ACS regarding my status? Is it okay to inquire why there is a delay?


Its OK to Mail ACS. 
I keep bugging them regarding various quries and etc. They are indeed helpful and prompt.


----------



## TOPGUN

Alexamae said:


> Hi guys, should I email ACS regarding my status? Is it okay to inquire why there is a delay?


I guess you should not....they must have been already getting so many ppl contacting them due to holidays. Also since you applied on 4nov . That still makes them under SLA of 6 to 8 weeks.

I applied on 8 nov even i am waiting like any thing,


----------



## nishantpatil

Hi guys, 
Got mail now from ACS regarding holiday notice. 
Mail as below::

Thank you for contacting the ACS Migration Skills Assessment team.
Please note that our offices will be *closed over the holiday festive season from Friday 21 December and will re-open on Monday 7 January 2013.*


----------



## monavy

mra said:


> I was also part of this TUNGSKA event club  . Best of luck for you.. Somehow my experience was different for reading.. I managed to finish reading before time.. However I deviated a bit from the topic while writing essay.. I don't know what they will check (content, grammar, vocabulary, structure)? Finger crossed


Tunska was not that difficult though. even I made some bad decisions in writing. hope I get 7 atleast.


----------



## TOPGUN

monavy said:


> Tunska was not that difficult though. even I made some bad decisions in writing. hope I get 7 atleast.


Well Tunska was past we all did well and hope to get good results. I have speaking on 13th Nov any tips how we can target 8 or 8.5.

Let me know if you know good sites with tips and practice items on speaking.


----------



## monavy

TOPGUN said:


> Well Tunska was past we all did well and hope to get good results. I have speaking on 13th Nov any tips how we can target 8 or 8.5.
> 
> Let me know if you know good sites with tips and practice items on speaking.


Speak slowly. if u make mistakes correct them.


----------



## Stargaze

TOPGUN said:


> Well Tunska was past we all did well and hope to get good results. I have speaking on 13th Nov any tips how we can target 8 or 8.5.
> 
> Let me know if you know good sites with tips and practice items on speaking.


For Speaking,
1. Speak slowly and precisely. 

2. Download the news files from ABC radio and BBC radio. Reduce the play speed and read the transcript and loudly repeat it with the reader.

3. Prepare the speech by recording your voice and listen to that.

4. Speak in front of a mirror.

5. Use structures, lexical resources and show your vocabulary square.

6. Correct the stress and intonation in the speech. The exercise mentioned in the second step will be useful here.

7. Understand the flow of each section and speak according to that. The examiners will expect that.

8. Express your opinion also.

9. Above all, look at the marking criteria for the speaking section and practice according to that.

All the best,


----------



## scorpio9

Potturi said:


> Hi Scorpio9 ,
> 
> Once the status moves to Stage-4 then it means that the preliminary check to ensure all the required docs are available for further perusal by the assessor and no more documents are required.
> 
> Its quite difficult to predict the time taken for assessment. It took me 5 weeks to get the assessment done (but mine was an RPL application) .


Potturi,

Thanks for the update. As always, you're there to help us.


----------



## TOPGUN

Stargaze said:


> For Speaking,
> 1. Speak slowly and precisely.
> 
> 2. Download the news files from ABC radio and BBC radio. Reduce the play speed and read the transcript and loudly repeat it with the reader.
> 
> 3. Prepare the speech by recording your voice and listen to that.
> 
> 4. Speak in front of a mirror.
> 
> 5. Use structures, lexical resources and show your vocabulary square.
> 
> 6. Correct the stress and intonation in the speech. The exercise mentioned in the second step will be useful here.
> 
> 7. Understand the flow of each section and speak according to that. The examiners will expect that.
> 
> 8. Express your opinion also.
> 
> 9. Above all, look at the marking criteria for the speaking section and practice according to that.
> 
> All the best,


Those are gr8 tips. Also if someone can tell me what is the pattern of questions.

this is what I think.

1) Introduce your self
2) Details about your work/ interest that one have.
3) Random topic
4) In depth of random topic answer.

What do you say? is it pretty much http://img.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/animated/juggle.gif


----------



## Stargaze

TOPGUN said:


> Those are gr8 tips. Also if someone can tell me what is the pattern of questions.
> 
> this is what I think.
> 
> 1) Introduce your self
> 2) Details about your work/ interest that one have.
> 3) Random topic
> 4) In depth of random topic answer.
> 
> What do you say? is it pretty much


Yes, you are correct and after first two questions you can expect any topic.


----------



## kothandaraman

*Hi Anyone can advise*

Hi All,

I am preparing document for ACS. I have stuck in this point "all documents must be certified copies of original" . In United States , I have Masters degree , 2 years of work experience and rest all the work experiences in India. 
1. Do I need to get certified from US notary public (Master degree\2 years work experience letter) OR 
2. I can get certified for all the degree and work experience letters from Indian Notory public.

Please advise me I am confused. I am staying in Doha(Qatar). To get certified from Indian notary public is possible but I don't know how to move on..

can someone help.. Please


----------



## shift_move

kothandaraman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am preparing document for ACS. I have stuck in this point "all documents must be certified copies of original" . In United States , I have Masters degree , 2 years of work experience and rest all the work experiences in India.
> 1. Do I need to get certified from US notary public (Master degree\2 years work experience letter) OR
> 2. I can get certified for all the degree and work experience letters from Indian Notory public.
> 
> Please advise me I am confused. I am staying in Doha(Qatar). To get certified from Indian notary public is possible but I don't know how to move on..
> 
> can someone help.. Please


Hi,
The idea behind getting your documents natorized is to assure to ACS that they are genuine. Anyone from any country who is authorized to notorize can do it as long as they see the originals and certify the copies of the originals as a true copy.

All the best to you.


----------



## samkalu

HI Guys,

I had submitted my ACS application by mid november, is there anyone else who has submitted around the same time and got a result from ACS?

Just wanted to know whether things are progressing since no response yet from ACS.


----------



## kothandaraman

*hi shift_move*

Thanks for your kind reply .. 
then it's fine...



shift_move said:


> Hi,
> The idea behind getting your documents natorized is to assure to ACS that they are genuine. Anyone from any country who is authorized to notorize can do it as long as they see the originals and certify the copies of the originals as a true copy.
> 
> All the best to you.


----------



## SSP

kothandaraman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am preparing document for ACS. I have stuck in this point "all documents must be certified copies of original" . In United States , I have Masters degree , 2 years of work experience and rest all the work experiences in India.
> 1. Do I need to get certified from US notary public (Master degree\2 years work experience letter) OR
> 2. I can get certified for all the degree and work experience letters from Indian Notory public.
> 
> Please advise me I am confused. I am staying in Doha(Qatar). To get certified from Indian notary public is possible but I don't know how to move on..
> 
> can someone help.. Please


I guess you can get all the docs certified from Indian notary. As long as you are able to show original copy at the time of notarization, it should not make any difference. You can also email and ask ACS abt ur queries. They are quite helpful and prompt.


----------



## swatsach

Hi Amol,

I am going to do skill assessment.

Would you please help me to know process?

Thanks & REgards,
Sachin


----------



## swatsach

Hi Amol,

Would you please tell me more information on procedure of Skill Asssessment?

Thanks,
Sachin



amolpa said:


> All,
> 
> To update on ACS skill assessment time- I have got ACS assessment done for code 261314 (Software Tester) in just 25 days and result is positive. I have done it myself with the help of this forum. So thanks to all experts and helpful guys here.
> 
> To add on to this - Bachelor of Electronics/Electronics & Telecom Enngg from India is ICT equivalant degree.
> 
> please let me know if anyone need any help/information on ACS skill Assessment.
> 
> Next is IELTS!!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Amol


----------



## scorpio9

1) Application Submitted ----- 12th DEC
2) Email Acknowledgement by ACS ----- 12th DEC
3) In Process ----- 12th DEC
4) With Assessor ----- 12th DEC

Mine came from Stage 1 to Stage 4 in just few hours. Waiting anxiously when will they finalize the results. 

Since the christmas holidays are in between, I guess, we might expect some more delay.

Any other guys who applied in December 2nd week?


----------



## Stargaze

Mine is in 2nd December and status is Stage 4


----------



## scorpio9

Stargaze said:


> Mine is in 2nd December and status is Stage 4


I guess we all need to wait a bit longer, though its what we really cant wait for, due to the holidays ACS is going through from 22nd Dec.


----------



## Alexamae

Still pending!! 
They replied to my email and stated that normal processing is 8-10 weeks!
Oh noooosss..


----------



## Alexamae

1) Application Sent ------------------------- 4th of Nov
2) Email Acknowledgement by ACS------------ 4th of Nov

The Date of Status changed to

3) In Process
4) With Assessor--------------------------- 13th of NOV
5) Case Finalised
6) Letter Sent by ACS
7) Letter Received

Still with assessor up to now. :ranger::juggle:


----------



## superm

@anj. It's the result day.. Let us know when you get it. Best of luck.


----------



## Cartisol

superm said:


> @anj. It's the result day.. Let us know when you get it. Best of luck.


Hey ANJ, best of luck for your results buddy, prayers for you 

Cheers


----------



## anj0907

Cartisol said:


> Hey ANJ, best of luck for your results buddy, prayers for you
> 
> Cheers


Hey guys....my results will be out 2mro only not today...


----------



## Cartisol

anj0907 said:


> Hey guys....my results will be out 2mro only not today...


Oh cool  Well hey buddy did you write in BC or IDP ?

Cheers


----------



## samy25

i should stop checking ACS website as 4th nov applicants are still with assessor


----------



## superm

anj0907 said:


> Hey guys....my results will be out 2mro only not today...


oh, okay.. 
well best of luck!


----------



## anj0907

cartisol said:


> oh cool  well hey buddy did you write in bc or idp ?
> 
> Cheers


idp


----------



## mra

*ACS Result still "With Assessor"*

Applied on 6th Nov and was expecting result this week but status is still "With Assessor"  . Anybody here who applied in November and has result already?:focus:


----------



## deepuz

My new IELTS result is out... 
this time L - 8, R -6.5, W-6.5, S- 8 , overall 7

This time lost in reading and writing... I was managed to get 7 in writing last time... I could improve my reading score from 6 to 6.5, speaking and listening from 6.5 to 8... but of no use... 

for 190 visa, only state has my occupation listed is Victoria, but they need 7 in all... 
and for 189, I have only 55 points without IELTS... 
I dont if there are any other options left out for me...


----------



## samkalu

mra said:


> Applied on 6th Nov and was expecting result this week but status is still "With Assessor"  . Anybody here who applied in November and has result already?:focus:


HI Mra,

I also applied mid November , but still there is no response from ACS. Seems like they are taking a less load towards christmas.


----------



## neelarao

1) Application Submitted ----- 12th DEC
2) Email Acknowledgement by ACS ----- 13th DEC
3) In Process ----- 13th DEC
4) With Assessor ----- 13th DEC


----------



## jjgeevi

coolsnake said:


> Hi Tarun,
> 
> 1) Degree certificate and mark sheets alone should suffice. You can either submit colour copies of them or attested copies of the same. If you are getting the docs attested, make sure you scan the docs before you post them.
> 
> 2) Submit the experience letter of your ex company you have with your designation along with other docs you have from them on the company letter head and then submit a stat dec with your roles and responsibilities you performed for them.
> 
> 3) Reference letter should contain all the roles and responsibilities you have performed in the company. Make sure its on the company's letter head.
> 
> 4) If you cannot submit reference letter for any of the companies you have worked then you can submit pay slips, IT returns, offer letter, joining letter, confirmation letter, passport pages of visa stampings etc. Basically, anything on the company letter head which proves your employment will strengthen your case.
> 
> Good luck!!


Hi,
Is It okay to just submit the marklists? And not send the transcript?


----------



## gav7red

deepuz said:


> My new IELTS result is out...
> this time L - 8, R -6.5, W-6.5, S- 8 , overall 7
> 
> This time lost in reading and writing... I was managed to get 7 in writing last time... I could improve my reading score from 6 to 6.5, speaking and listening from 6.5 to 8... but of no use...
> 
> for 190 visa, only state has my occupation listed is Victoria, but they need 7 in all...
> and for 189, I have only 55 points without IELTS...
> I dont if there are any other options left out for me...


How many times have you tried IELTS deepuz? You are so close to 7's in all! I haven't used it myself but I am hearing a lot of good things about Martin's IELTS training (you may need to google it or find a link somewhere in the forum)... might be worth a shot?

Stay positive deepuz. It WILL happen for you.


----------



## Vinaybs

Hi Guys,

Finally a state change in the ACS processing. Mine moved from "With Accessor" to "In Progress"... so i think i may get a response in 2 days..... what say?


----------



## Stigmatic

I think these are the steps for ACS:

1. Application Sent

2. Email Acknowledgement by ACS

3. In Process

4. With Assessor

5. Case Finalized

6. Letter Sent by ACS

7. Letter Received

Please correct this information.


----------



## Cartisol

anj0907 said:


> idp


Cool


----------



## Cartisol

Stigmatic said:


> I think these are the steps for ACS:
> 
> 1. Application Sent
> 
> 2. Email Acknowledgement by ACS
> 
> 3. In Process
> 
> 4. With Assessor
> 
> 5. Case Finalized
> 
> 6. Letter Sent by ACS
> 
> 7. Letter Received
> 
> Please correct this information.


Champ


----------



## TOPGUN

Vinaybs said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally a state change in the ACS processing. Mine moved from "With Accessor" to "In Progress"... so i think i may get a response in 2 days..... what say?


Oh that's kool you applied on 9th Nov and got status in progress. Well Congrats.

For my i applied on 8th Nov but its still With Accessor


----------



## superm

Vinaybs said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally a state change in the ACS processing. Mine moved from "With Accessor" to "In Progress"... so i think i may get a response in 2 days..... what say?


you should get your result tomorrow.. cheerz!
Get up early in the morning to check ;p


----------



## Vinaybs

TOPGUN said:


> Oh that's kool you applied on 9th Nov and got status in progress. Well Congrats.
> 
> For my i applied on 8th Nov but its still With Accessor


Hey, even I applied on 8th November... got my status changed to "With Accessor" on 9th November.. So for you the status should get changed to "In Progress". If not today, tomorrow i am definitely certain tht you will get it ... get ready man  inform us once your status gets changed..


----------



## Vinaybs

superm said:


> you should get your result tomorrow.. cheerz!
> Get up early in the morning to check ;p


That will be great.. was waiting for this very badly!!! hoping to see a positive result from then .

Will inform as soon as i get the update.


----------



## mra

TOPGUN said:


> Oh that's kool you applied on 9th Nov and got status in progress. Well Congrats.
> 
> For my i applied on 8th Nov but its still With Accessor


I applied on 6th and status is "With Assessor"..


----------



## superm

Vinaybs said:


> That will be great.. was waiting for this very badly!!! hoping to see a positive result from then .
> 
> Will inform as soon as i get the update.


how much points will you have with +ve assessment?
You can keep your EOI ready and submit on receiving the ACS result.
you will be ready for 17th round then..


----------



## Vinaybs

superm said:


> how much points will you have with +ve assessment?
> You can keep your EOI ready and submit on receiving the ACS result.
> you will be ready for 17th round then..


I will have 65 points.. Yes .. i have my EOI ready. Just waiting for +ve assessment result so tht i can file it..  ... how much is urs!! you have already filed EOI right?


----------



## superm

Vinaybs said:


> I will have 65 points.. Yes .. i have my EOI ready. Just waiting for +ve assessment result so tht i can file it..  ... how much is urs!! you have already filed EOI right?


Yes already filled it with 65. Details mentioned in signature. 
Any update on the result?


----------



## Vinaybs

superm said:


> Yes already filled it with 65. Details mentioned in signature.
> Any update on the result?


Yes.. as you said, i got a mail from them today early in the morning.. i got +ve response from them. Already applied for EOI  Thanks man.. so both of us should have our EOI considered on 17th :clap2: 

Lets hope 

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## exxpat

Dear Vinay - Can you please tell me how was your final educational degree assessed by ACS? Was it a Masters degree assessed equal to an AQF Bachelor or what?

I have a (2 years) Masters Degree in Computer Science and my bachelor degree is not relavent to computer science. I have almost 8 years of post-education experience. Just wondering if they will assess my degree equal to AQF masters or AQF Bachelor.

Thanks,


----------



## Stigmatic

Vinaybs said:


> Yes.. as you said, i got a mail from them today early in the morning.. i got +ve response from them. Already applied for EOI  Thanks man.. so both of us should have our EOI considered on 17th :clap2:
> 
> Lets hope
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay


Congratulations ...


----------



## superm

Vinaybs said:


> Yes.. as you said, i got a mail from them today early in the morning.. i got +ve response from them. Already applied for EOI  Thanks man.. so both of us should have our EOI considered on 17th :clap2:
> 
> Lets hope
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay


Told you.. congrats! 
Now we got two days wait!


----------



## Stigmatic

Vinaybs said:


> Yes.. as you said, i got a mail from them today early in the morning.. i got +ve response from them. Already applied for EOI  Thanks man.. so both of us should have our EOI considered on 17th :clap2:
> 
> Lets hope
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay



Hi,

A question ....

Does people have more than 60 points...say 65, gets priority among those whose got 60 and applied before than the 65 pointer.

For example Candidate A with 60 Points has applied EOI on say 1st Oct and Candidate B with 65 Points have applied 1st Dec. So, Candidate B will get preference in the EOI invited for 15th Dec ? Will a 65 pointer will be prioritized above than a 60 pointer irrespective of the applied date.

Please if some one can clarify on this.


----------



## Cheema

Hi 

Class 190 does not have any preference, I am not sure about 189 visa class



Stigmatic said:


> Hi,
> 
> A question ....
> 
> Does people have more than 60 points...say 65, gets priority among those whose got 60 and applied before than the 65 pointer.
> 
> For example Candidate A with 60 Points has applied EOI on say 1st Oct and Candidate B with 65 Points have applied 1st Dec. So, Candidate B will get preference in the EOI invited for 15th Dec ? Will a 65 pointer will be prioritized above than a 60 pointer irrespective of the applied date.
> 
> Please if some one can clarify on this.


----------



## Stigmatic

Cheema said:


> Hi
> 
> Class 190 does not have any preference, I am not sure about 189 visa class


Please if some1 can throw some light on 189 case....


----------



## Minhas

Stigmatic said:


> Please if some1 can throw some light on 189 case....


First priority will be given to the one having more points, regardless of the date he submitted EOI. 

2nd priority, in a case where multiple candidates have the same points, will be given to the one who has submitted EOI earlier. 

This is a very clear rule.


----------



## zamil525

Vinaybs said:


> Yes.. as you said, i got a mail from them today early in the morning.. i got +ve response from them. Already applied for EOI  Thanks man.. so both of us should have our EOI considered on 17th :clap2:
> 
> Lets hope
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay


Dear Vinaybs

You applied to ACS on 9-Nov and got +ve result on 12-Dec. Is that right ? I applied on 12-Nov, So can I expect to get a result before ACS closes on 22-Dec ?


----------



## zamil525

Alexamae said:


> Still pending!!
> They replied to my email and stated that normal processing is 8-10 weeks!
> Oh noooosss..


I am also surprised as may of here got their results after you applied and now ACS telling that normal processing time is 8-10 weeks, but as far as I remember the processing time is from 4-6 weeks as stated in their website. So I guess the processing time totally depends on individual case officer from ACS. My one is also pending...


----------



## Stigmatic

Minhas said:


> First priority will be given to the one having more points, regardless of the date he submitted EOI.
> 
> 2nd priority, in a case where multiple candidates have the same points, will be given to the one who has submitted EOI earlier.
> 
> This is a very clear rule.


Thanks Minhas.........


----------



## Vinaybs

zamil525 said:


> Dear Vinaybs
> 
> You applied to ACS on 9-Nov and got +ve result on 12-Dec. Is that right ? I applied on 12-Nov, So can I expect to get a result before ACS closes on 22-Dec ?


Hi Zamil,
It depends... it is also possible that you may get early as from December 22nd, ACS will be closed for 10-15 days i guess. So i think that you will get response in early next week.


Regards,
Vinay


----------



## mra

zamil525 said:


> I am also surprised as may of here got their results after you applied and now ACS telling that normal processing time is 8-10 weeks, but as far as I remember the processing time is from 4-6 weeks as stated in their website. So I guess the processing time totally depends on individual case officer from ACS. My one is also pending...


mine is also same case coz I applied on 6th still waiting... anybody got result today ?


----------



## zamil525

mra said:


> mine is also same case coz I applied on 6th still waiting... anybody got result today ?



Dear MRA,

Did ACS call for any extra paper from u after u applied ? Did u apply by urself or by any agent? Plus did u pay online or some overseas transfer that may reach to ACS after some days after u have applied ?


----------



## clarke

I submitted ACS assessment on 17th of October, and received positive result on 10th of December 2012. It took 1month and 1 week.


----------



## LaFleur

Hi Folks!

Thanks to this forum I was able to get started on the Aus PR without the help on a migration agent. I just got my IELTS results and am quite happy with an overall band of 8.5 (L-8.5, R-8, W-8, S-8.5). My ACS is currently with the Assessor after submitting on 28th November. With the long holidays coming up, when can I expect the results?


----------



## Cartisol

LaFleur said:


> Hi Folks!
> 
> Thanks to this forum I was able to get started on the Aus PR without the help on a migration agent. I just got my IELTS results and am quite happy with an overall band of 8.5 (L-8.5, R-8, W-8, S-8.5). My ACS is currently with the Assessor after submitting on 28th November. With the long holidays coming up, when can I expect the results?


Good dude, good score in IELTS you get 20 points dude only for this, just even if you have 40 then you are eligible now


----------



## Alexamae

zamil525 said:


> I am also surprised as may of here got their results after you applied and now ACS telling that normal processing time is 8-10 weeks, but as far as I remember the processing time is from 4-6 weeks as stated in their website. So I guess the processing time totally depends on individual case officer from ACS. My one is also pending...



It's okay, we have no choice but to wait.


----------



## Vinaybs

superm said:


> Told you.. congrats!
> Now we got two days wait!


Hi Superm, I have few doubts.. not sure if i can update my EOI now...

In my EOI, for the Test Reference number, i have given the "Test Report Form" number which is of 18 digits. Is this right? Shouid i give my "Candidate Number"?

Another doubt is that I have given my experience details, but the details is not in the chronological order. Does it matter?

Please let me know... as if it is fine, i will rightaway update the date.


----------



## mra

zamil525 said:


> Dear MRA,
> 
> Did ACS call for any extra paper from u after u applied ? Did u apply by urself or by any agent? Plus did u pay online or some overseas transfer that may reach to ACS after some days after u have applied ?


No extra paper is asked to me after I applied. next day after my application status got changed to "With Assessor" and it is still the same. Yes I have Agent and applied myself with their help. they helped me for document verification etc.. Payment online via credit card and amount debited from my account immediately... I suspect may be different assessors are assessing applications for different code. Mine is Software Tester, yours?


----------



## Cartisol

mra said:


> No extra paper is asked to me after I applied. next day after my application status got changed to "With Assessor" and it is still the same. Yes I have Agent and applied myself with their help. they helped me for document verification etc.. Payment online via credit card and amount debited from my account immediately... I suspect may be different assessors are assessing applications for different code. Mine is Software Tester, yours?


MRA

I see you have given IELTS paper on 8th. You had Tungska effect question paper in reading ? How did it all go ?


----------



## mra

*Status changed from "With Assessor" to "In Progress"*

Posting updates here coz I was also seeking for updates in this thread many times everyday in recent weeks.

It is surprising that today my status is changed to "In Progress" even though it is Sunday. Yesterday it was "With Assessor". May be because of Christmas holiday they are working hard...

Waiting for result soon.. Finger crossed!!!..


----------



## mra

Cartisol said:


> MRA
> 
> I see you have given IELTS paper on 8th. You had Tungska effect question paper in reading ? How did it all go ?


Yeah.. Tungska effect was good.. Expecting good score in Reading. However didn't manage to do very good on Essay (little bit deviated from the topic).. Hoping for the best.. Wish you good luck to you too..


----------



## Cartisol

mra said:


> Yeah.. Tungska effect was good.. Expecting good score in Reading. However didn't manage to do very good on Essay (little bit deviated from the topic).. Hoping for the best.. Wish you good luck to you too..


Dude

Congrats on your status change and you'll get your result email tomorrow from ACS.

Good to know Reading went well for you. Thanks for the wishes and wish you too the same  Let's hope its not doomsday but a day of all good surprises 

Cheers


----------



## mra

Cartisol said:


> Dude
> 
> Congrats on your status change and you'll get your result email tomorrow from ACS.
> 
> Good to know Reading went well for you. Thanks for the wishes and wish you too the same  Let's hope its not doomsday but a day of all good surprises
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a lot and well said ! Hope for the best always, crossing my finger now.


----------



## Vinaybs

Hi All,
I got the invite to apply for VISA. So, will be applying for VISA now... Superm, i think even you should have got the invite right??


Regards,
Vinay


----------



## superm

Vinaybs said:


> Hi All,
> I got the invite to apply for VISA. So, will be applying for VISA now... Superm, i think even you should have got the invite right??
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay


yup I got the invite too. Sorry did not see your Qn earlier in the day, but - I think you are fine with Test Report form number and sequence of experience. I also filled that long one. Point is information given was correct and does not affect your points.
So congrats .. and best of luck - when are you gonna apply?


----------



## superm

mra said:


> Posting updates here coz I was also seeking for updates in this thread many times everyday in recent weeks.
> 
> It is surprising that today my status is changed to "In Progress" even though it is Sunday. Yesterday it was "With Assessor". May be because of Christmas holiday they are working hard...
> 
> Waiting for result soon.. Finger crossed!!!..


Hey - that happened with me also .. that was Sunday and on its night, invite round also was there (3rd Dec).
so cheers - you will see +ve result tomorrow early morning hopefully. best of luck!


----------



## Alexamae

mra said:


> Posting updates here coz I was also seeking for updates in this thread many times everyday in recent weeks.
> 
> It is surprising that today my status is changed to "In Progress" even though it is Sunday. Yesterday it was "With Assessor". May be because of Christmas holiday they are working hard...
> 
> Waiting for result soon.. Finger crossed!!!..


Helo, I applied on the 4th of Nov. When I checked today, my status changed to in progress.
But I am not sure if this status was changed yesterday.

Do you already have your result today? 

BTW, we have the same date for IELTS exam, too!
Good luck for our results this friday


----------



## Alexamae

Alexamae said:


> Helo, I applied on the 4th of Nov. When I checked today, my status changed to in progress.
> But I am not sure if this status was changed yesterday.
> 
> Do you already have your result today?
> 
> BTW, we have the same date for IELTS exam, too!
> Good luck for our results this friday


Mine was "In progress" earlier today, then it changed back to "With Assessor" just now?
What is happening? Is this normal?


----------



## Kart

Guys,

I have applied ACS on Nov 02. This is second application to assess my 8 years of experience.

My application was moved to stage 2 only on Nov 16 and the reason given was that they are waiting for my previous assessment receipt from there offsite storage.

Last week i sent a mail asking for application status and in response they have mentioned that "the timeframe for Skills Assessment is 12 weeks however we are currently finalising applications in around 8 - 10 weeks". Oh God Please help me to get through this ray:


----------



## LaFleur

Cartisol said:


> Good dude, good score in IELTS you get 20 points dude only for this, just even if you have 40 then you are eligible now


Thanks Cartisol! I am keeping my fingers crossed for the ACS assessment now... Looks like I can get it only after the first week of Jan


----------



## Cartisol

LaFleur said:


> Thanks Cartisol! I am keeping my fingers crossed for the ACS assessment now... Looks like I can get it only after the first week of Jan


You ll get it all positive and get invited in next round buddy, no worries at all.

Well dude, when did you apply for ACS ? Which code ? How many years of experience you have ?


----------



## LaFleur

Cartisol,

I am 26yrs old, applying for Software Engineer ANZSCO 261313, having 4.5 years of experience. Done with IELTS with overall 8.5 and I applied for ACS on 28th November.

I'm actually wondering if my husband needs to get his skills assessment done at all just for the 5 points. He needs his skills assessment from Engineers Australia and it seems like a tedious process compared to mine at ACS. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Cartisol

LaFleur said:


> Cartisol,
> 
> I am 26yrs old, applying for Software Engineer ANZSCO 261313, having 4.5 years of experience. Done with IELTS with overall 8.5 and I applied for ACS on 28th November.
> 
> I'm actually wondering if my husband needs to get his skills assessment done at all just for the 5 points. He needs his skills assessment from Engineers Australia and it seems like a tedious process compared to mine at ACS. What are your thoughts?


Amazing to see you have 4.5 years of experience at 26. I am 4.10 years experienced at 28 

Well, since you have 8.5 in IELTS and above or equivalent to 8 in all sections, you get 20 points and it sums to 60. No need to spend money for just the sake of 5 points is what my thoughts say. So if I were you, I wouldn't go for the hubby's skill assessment. By the way, are you including your hubby t0o in your PR ? Does he took IELTS ? I think he should take 6 in all sections else you can provide a certificate that his medium of instructions was in English in College/University.

May be some other can guide you more about your case. Well I honestly don't have any idea about Engineers Australia. 

Cheers


----------



## vijay_k

Hi Guys,
I have applied for ACS on 8th Oct and got positive result on 19 Nov.
Here is my status change in stage 4 - > with accessor ->In Progress->Case finalised.

Once the status changed to "case finalized" same day i got my result.

I applied for Software Engineer (261313)

Hope this helps!
Good luck with your applications!


----------



## TOPGUN

Kart said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have applied ACS on Nov 02. This is second application to assess my 8 years of experience.
> 
> My application was moved to stage 2 only on Nov 16 and the reason given was that they are waiting for my previous assessment receipt from there offsite storage.
> 
> Last week i sent a mail asking for application status and in response they have mentioned that "the timeframe for Skills Assessment is 12 weeks however we are currently finalising applications in around 8 - 10 weeks". Oh God Please help me to get through this ray:


Hi Kart,

Even I am getting it for the second time. Applied it on 8th Nov and still with Accssor, I thought it would be a bit qucik for 2nd timmers but its way around.

Should i call them too.


----------



## sycamore_dg

I applied on 17th November but now is 17th Dec still with Assessor...


----------



## Stigmatic

Just checked the ACS news.....

Now the office re open date has changed from 2nd Jan to 14th Jan. 

So expected the delay of 3 whole weeks....   

*Here what is says:*

2012 - 2013 End of Year Office Hours 

The ACS office will be closed from 21 December, 2012 and re-open on 14 January, 2013.

The skills assessment team will endeavour to finalise all priority deadline applications before 21 December, 2012 but cannot guarantee any applications due to the high number of assessments expected at this time.

News & Updates | Australian Computer Society


----------



## mra

Got the ACS result today morning..
Found minor mistake on the evaluation report. My Bachelor completion year is May 2007 where as in the report it states June 2005. I have written email to the case officer. Anybody has experienced how long normally case officer (assessor) takes to respond on such emails. Should that matter to me to go ahead? Everything else education, experience are assessed correctly.

Also I am trying to find right thread for :
"How to Submit EOI for Vic or SA"
"How to Submit State Sponsorship for Vic"
Could you help with such info/thread ? Somehow I am struggling to find out those info.


----------



## Stigmatic

Hi superm and Vinaybs,

The 17th Dec report is out. Did you get invite in this slot ?


----------



## TOPGUN

mra said:


> Got the ACS result today morning..
> Found minor mistake on the evaluation report. My Bachelor completion year is May 2007 where as in the report it states June 2005. I have written email to the case officer. Anybody has experienced how long normally case officer (assessor) takes to respond on such emails. Should that matter to me to go ahead? Everything else education, experience are assessed correctly.
> 
> Also I am trying to find right thread for :
> "How to Submit EOI for Vic or SA"
> "How to Submit State Sponsorship for Vic"
> Could you help with such info/thread ? Somehow I am struggling to find out those info.


That means today we got 6 Nov replies i hope 8 Nov case will be finalized before holidays as well. .....

BOL for sorting out your degree date


----------



## Kart

TOPGUN said:


> Hi Kart,
> 
> Even I am getting it for the second time. Applied it on 8th Nov and still with Accssor, I thought it would be a bit qucik for 2nd timmers but its way around.
> 
> Should i call them too.



Hi TopGun,

I guess you will also get the same response from them.

I think they are in vacation mood from this week on  so expect delays.


----------



## mra

TOPGUN said:


> That means today we got 6 Nov replies i hope 8 Nov case will be finalized before holidays as well. .....
> 
> BOL for sorting out your degree date


Thanks.


----------



## Vinaybs

Stigmatic said:


> Hi superm and Vinaybs,
> 
> The 17th Dec report is out. Did you get invite in this slot ?


Yes.. we both did.


----------



## zamil525

mra said:


> Got the ACS result today morning..
> Found minor mistake on the evaluation report. My Bachelor completion year is May 2007 where as in the report it states June 2005. I have written email to the case officer. Anybody has experienced how long normally case officer (assessor) takes to respond on such emails. Should that matter to me to go ahead? Everything else education, experience are assessed correctly.
> 
> Also I am trying to find right thread for :
> "How to Submit EOI for Vic or SA"
> "How to Submit State Sponsorship for Vic"
> Could you help with such info/thread ? Somehow I am struggling to find out those info.


Dear MRA,

many many congr8s...My submission date was 12-nov, don't know when my turn comes!!!


----------



## zamil525

mra said:


> No extra paper is asked to me after I applied. next day after my application status got changed to "With Assessor" and it is still the same. Yes I have Agent and applied myself with their help. they helped me for document verification etc.. Payment online via credit card and amount debited from my account immediately... I suspect may be different assessors are assessing applications for different code. Mine is Software Tester, yours?


I applied for Developer Programmer, but my designation was "Software Engineer", don't know if this will be any issue..


----------



## mra

zamil525 said:


> Dear MRA,
> 
> many many congr8s...My submission date was 12-nov, don't know when my turn comes!!!


Thanks.. You are almost there I think.. Wish you a good luck ahead..


----------



## zamil525

Alexamae said:


> Mine was "In progress" earlier today, then it changed back to "With Assessor" just now?
> What is happening? Is this normal?


Dear Alexamae
Any clue yet why it went again to "with Assessor" ?


----------



## Alexamae

zamil525 said:


> Dear Alexamae
> Any clue yet why it went again to "with Assessor" ?


Hi helo.. I have no idea about the status changes.
Right now when I checked, it has changed back to In Progress again.
I don't know what's going on but I am hoping I could get a result this week.


----------



## Angel_07

Hi

My assessment just changed to 'In Progress' today hopefully I get mine this week too


Lodged 22/10/2012
Extra documents lodged 13/11/2012
In Progress 18/12/2012
Business Analyst


----------



## zamil525

Dear Members,

Just got mail from ACS. Its +ve. They have assessed my degree as AQF Bachelor standard and validated my 3 yrs 10 mths work experience. So really happy now.

ACS applied: 12th Nov-2012
ACS +ve mail: 18th Dec-2012

A qucik question:

I have submitted my EOI, but can not see time in my Visa Effect Data. It is showing Visa Effect Date: 18-Dec-12. But so far I know in Skill Select Report in every month, DIAC publishes invitation where the time along with the date is specified. So can anyone pls. share where can I get my time of Visa Effect Date ?


----------



## zamil525

Alexamae said:


> Hi helo.. I have no idea about the status changes.
> Right now when I checked, it has changed back to In Progress again.
> I don't know what's going on but I am hoping I could get a result this week.



No worries friend..I am certain by tomorrow you will get your one..:clap2:


----------



## Alexamae

zamil525 said:


> No worries friend..I am certain by tomorrow you will get your one..:clap2:


He helo again.
I just received the positive reply from ACS today,
Yay.. :clap2:


----------



## TOPGUN

Well even I am unable to see my status "In progress " , as it is case finalized  

Well here are the results.

AQF Bachelor Degree
Exp: 6 years 1 month out of 8+

Any ways i can live with it now waiting for IELTS results and i can go for SS.

Thanks for all of your support for ACS part.


----------



## Cartisol

TOPGUN said:


> Well even I am unable to see my status "In progress " , as it is case finalized
> 
> Well here are the results.
> 
> AQF Bachelor Degree
> Exp: 6 years 1 month out of 8+
> 
> Any ways i can live with it now waiting for IELTS results and i can go for SS.
> 
> Thanks for all of your support for ACS part.


Hi Topgun Cool.... Good Luck for IELTS too...  

Hey btw I liked your name, cute and humorous  "TOPGUN" 

Cheers


----------



## Cartisol

Alexamae said:


> He helo again.
> I just received the positive reply from ACS today,
> Yay.. :clap2:


Congrats man....so done with IELTS ??? Whats next step ?


----------



## Cartisol

zamil525 said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> Just got mail from ACS. Its +ve. They have assessed my degree as AQF Bachelor standard and validated my 3 yrs 10 mths work experience. So really happy now.
> 
> ACS applied: 12th Nov-2012
> ACS +ve mail: 18th Dec-2012
> 
> A qucik question:
> 
> I have submitted my EOI, but can not see time in my Visa Effect Data. It is showing Visa Effect Date: 18-Dec-12. But so far I know in Skill Select Report in every month, DIAC publishes invitation where the time along with the date is specified. So can anyone pls. share where can I get my time of Visa Effect Date ?


Congrats man.... your detailed info let us make an estimate for all who is yet to receive ACS 

Cheers


----------



## TOPGUN

Cartisol said:


> Hi Topgun Cool.... Good Luck for IELTS too...
> 
> Hey btw I liked your name, cute and humorous  "TOPGUN"
> 
> Cheers


Lolz Thank Cartisol ,  BOL for your IELTS too. so we will be it on 21st right and how we will get it through email or we have to collect results from test center.


----------



## Cartisol

TOPGUN said:


> Lolz Thank Cartisol ,  BOF for your IELTS too. so we will be it on 21st right and how we will get it through email or we have to collect results from test center.


 You got good memory  Well thanks for the wishes.... btw what does F stands for in BOF:S Best of...F ???

No, you need not have to go to Test Center but can check your results online through the links below. Our results will be up on 21st after around or after 10.30 AM in the below links....72 hours more 

For IDP:

IELTS at IDP

or

https://results.ielts.org/

For British Council:

https://ielts.britishcouncil.org/checkresults.aspx

And, you'll get your hard copy of the Test Report at your mailing address within 5 days from this result date...


----------



## ksheshkumar

Hey Guy's...

Did anyone got their +ve ACS assessment today ?

*IELTS:* 17 Nov 12 - L-8, R-7.5, W-7,S-7| ACS: 20 Nov. 2012 - With Accessor


----------



## skyscraper

ACS - 
Submitted - 18th December
Email Ack - 18th December
Changed to Stage 2 - 19th Decemeber


----------



## venkatravinder

Applied ACS ob 14th NoV

Still waiting for the result.
Did anyone receive results today,if so when did u apply?


----------



## mra

Cartisol said:


> You got good memory  Well thanks for the wishes.... btw what does F stands for in BOF:S Best of...F ???
> 
> No, you need not have to go to Test Center but can check your results online through the links below. Our results will be up on 21st after around or after 10.30 AM in the below links....72 hours more
> 
> For IDP:
> 
> IELTS at IDP
> 
> or
> 
> https://results.ielts.org/
> 
> For British Council:
> 
> https://ielts.britishcouncil.org/checkresults.aspx
> 
> And, you'll get your hard copy of the Test Report at your mailing address within 5 days from this result date...


Do we need hard copy to submit EOI ?


----------



## ksheshkumar

mra said:


> Do we need hard copy to submit EOI ?


Yes, Test Reference number need to be entered in the EOI.

IELTS: 17 Nov 12 - L-8, R-7.5, W-7,S-7| ACS: 20 Nov. 2012 - With Accessor


----------



## Stigmatic

Hi,

Just checked with my Agent, my ACS application is still in Stage 2. My agent said that Case Officer is allocated. 

After 13 days its still on Stage 2. 

Can someone please help me understand the other stages and what is the cause for this delay. In this forum many people have got there application moved from stage 1 to stage 4 in a single day.


----------



## Cartisol

Stigmatic said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just checked with my Agent, my ACS application is still in Stage 2. My agent said that Case Officer is allocated.
> 
> After 13 days its still on Stage 2.
> 
> Can someone please help me understand the other stages and what is the cause for this delay. In this forum many people have got there application moved from stage 1 to stage 4 in a single day.


Hi Tia

Yeup, for everybody it goes from Stage 1 to 4 if no extra documents are needed. Since its at Stage 2 still, either there are so many applications with them (A drastic rise as because especially in last month and this month, so many try and initiate process for Australia) and so no case officer is free to take the case from the queue, as because many cases which was applied last month in the first half itself is in pending with Assessors, its still in Stage 2. There is possibility that you may be requested for further documents too which is Stage 3, but it depends.

*Stage 2-->Your Application has been Allocated and is Currently in Progress.*

Have patience.

Cheers


----------



## TOPGUN

Cartisol said:


> Hi Tia
> 
> Yeup, for everybody it goes from Stage 1 to 4 if no extra documents are needed. Since its at Stage 2 still, either there are so many applications with them (A drastic rise as because especially in last month and this month, so many try and initiate process for Australia) and so no case officer is free to take the case from the queue, as because many cases which was applied last month in the first half itself is in pending with Assessors, its still in Stage 2. There is possibility that you may be requested for further documents too which is Stage 3, but it depends.
> 
> *Stage 2-->Your Application has been Allocated and is Currently in Progress.*
> 
> Have patience.
> 
> Cheers


I Agree Cartisol - Finally wait is getting over for 8 Dec IELTs ya, just 2 more days to go .....


----------



## Cartisol

mra said:


> Do we need hard copy to submit EOI ?


I think so, because, only in the hard copy, we can see our TRF number (Test Report Form) number which we have to use in IELTS section of EOI. 

Buddy, sounds like IDP releases results a bit early (May be tomorrow afternoon or evening)...sometimes only.....lets pray ray:ray:ray::violin:


----------



## Cartisol

TOPGUN said:


> I Agree Cartisol - Finally wait is getting over for 8 Dec IELTs ya, just 2 more days to go .....


 Yeupz   Not even two full days...  May be sometime IDP release results tomorrow. Check the dropdown box in the result site I gave in my previous post....It will have a 8th Dec dropdown tomorrow... 

ray::juggle:


----------



## Cartisol

TOPGUN said:


> I Agree Cartisol - Finally wait is getting over for 8 Dec IELTs ya, just 2 more days to go .....


*This is seriously Ridiculous, the email which I have got JUST now in my inbox. Have you also got this ?

Have all the members from IDP got this ? STRANGE.*
_

Dear XXX,

We refer to your IELTS test of date 08 December, 2012.



Quality control procedures are in place to protect the integrity and security of the IELTS test. As part of these procedures, test results are routinely analysed by the IELTS Test Partners before they are issued to candidates. Your results are being withheld while these routine checks are being conducted. These checks will be completed as soon as possible.



Please note that the declaration on the IELTS application form includes the following: 'I understand that my results may not be issued within 13 days of the test day if any of the Test Partners deem it necessary to review any matter associated with my test.' 



More information will be available on 18 January, 2013._


----------



## getbinoj

we got an email from idp india that the test results are being withheld for quality checks by testing partners. did you get any such email?


----------



## getbinoj

yes, i did too. another test taker did as well  apparently it's for all idp centers in india and for the exam on 8th dec.


----------



## Cartisol

getbinoj said:


> we got an email from idp india that the test results are being withheld for quality checks by testing partners. did you get any such email?


Above my post and the content of their email. Certainly ITS UNPROFESSIONAL. It causes a lot of problem for all of those who are struggling for Visa dude. Because of this delay, we need to wait and to decide whether we need to reappear for IELTS if our results are not favourable. This delays our EOI and hence everything which sometime can also lead to occupation ceiling problem....damn..... This is ridiculous, it costs our lives man


----------



## getbinoj

Cartisol said:


> Above my post and the content of their email. Certainly ITS UNPROFESSIONAL. It causes a lot of problem for all of those who are struggling for Visa dude. Because of this delay, we need to wait and to decide whether we need to reappear for IELTS if our results are not favourable. This delays our EOI and hence everything which sometime can also lead to occupation ceiling problem....damn..... This is ridiculous, it costs our lives man


yes, and to top it all, the ielts test dates for jan are all before 18th. so if the results aren't good enough, that would be a dampener in more ways than one!


----------



## Cartisol

getbinoj said:


> yes, and to top it all, the ielts test dates for jan are all before 18th. so if the results aren't good enough, that would be a dampener in more ways than one!


Sucks man, yes  This is not professional AT ALL. When we will give IELTS again and when we will get results and when to file EOI  And by that time, if DIAC rules changes and or demand supply curve changes.... It will cost us heavily.....in many ways Never it happened such unfortunate happenings with IELTS, why now ? Its fate

It keeps my mood off


----------



## Minhas

Cartisol said:


> *This is seriously Ridiculous, the email which I have got JUST now in my inbox. Have you also got this ?
> 
> Have all the members from IDP got this ? STRANGE.*
> _
> 
> Dear XXX,
> 
> We refer to your IELTS test of date 08 December, 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> Quality control procedures are in place to protect the integrity and security of the IELTS test. As part of these procedures, test results are routinely analysed by the IELTS Test Partners before they are issued to candidates. Your results are being withheld while these routine checks are being conducted. These checks will be completed as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Please note that the declaration on the IELTS application form includes the following: 'I understand that my results may not be issued within 13 days of the test day if any of the Test Partners deem it necessary to review any matter associated with my test.'
> 
> 
> 
> More information will be available on 18 January, 2013._


I appeared in IELTS exam through IDP on 13th October amd was expecting my result on 26th October, but instead of the result I received a similar email that stated the delay and advised that further information would be available on 30th November. 

I was as disappointed as you guys are, but to my pleasant astonishment I received my result on 7th November and the issue date on the letter was 3rd November. So keeps your hopes intact, your result must not be delayed for more than a week. 

So you guys would still be able to submit EOI before 7th January's round


----------



## Cartisol

Minhas said:


> I appeared in IELTS exam through IDP on 13th October amd was expecting my result on 26th October, but instead of the result I received a similar email that stated the delay and advised that further information would be available on 30th November.
> 
> I was as disappointed as you guys are, but to my pleasant astonishment I received my result on 7th November and the issue date on the letter was 3rd November. So keeps your hopes intact, your result must not be delayed for more than a week.
> 
> So you guys would still be able to submit EOI before 7th January's round


Thank you for sharing your experience.

See, if even if we get results by 28th, I am sure for 60 pointers, the cut off date should be definitely before 28th. Then there is less likely chance to get invite on 7th Dec . This is considering positive result in IELTS.

If the result is bad, then we may want to immediately book for reappearing in 3 or 4 weeks time and get this done. Again we have to wait for results and then the EOI. By that time whats guarantee that things wont change ? As many of us are worried because, since Jan is a new year and as per DIAC statement in their website. rules of skillselect changes in Jan 2013. 

And, also there is a growing demand extensively expecially now in these last 2 months, hence the applications with DIAC will be more to process and logically, there would be a heavy delay and scrutinizing of the processes... 

God knows  Lets hope for the best....


----------



## Minhas

Cartisol said:


> Thank you for sharing your experience.
> 
> See, if even if we get results by 28th, I am sure for 60 pointers, the cut off date should be definitely before 28th. Then there is less likely chance to get invite on 7th Dec . This is considering positive result in IELTS.
> 
> If the result is bad, then we may want to immediately book for reappearing in 3 or 4 weeks time and get this done. Again we have to wait for results and then the EOI. By that time whats guarantee that things wont change ? As many of us are worried because, since Jan is a new year and as per DIAC statement in their website. rules of skillselect changes in Jan 2013.
> 
> And, also there is a growing demand extensively expecially now in these last 2 months, hence the applications with DIAC will be more to process and logically, there would be a heavy delay and scrutinizing of the processes...
> 
> God knows  Lets hope for the best....


Yeah lets hope for the best.

What profession title you are planning to apply for?

I am applying for ICT Business Analyst and the occupation ceiling is reaching its limit quickly. I applied for ACS assessment on 13th November and am yet to receive result which is frustrating me, but nothing is in my hand to catalyze the process but to pray 

All the best with your IELTS result!


----------



## Cartisol

Minhas said:


> Yeah lets hope for the best.
> 
> What profession title you are planning to apply for?
> 
> I am applying for ICT Business Analyst and the occupation ceiling is reaching its limit quickly. I applied for ACS assessment on 13th November and am yet to receive result which is frustrating me, but nothing is in my hand to catalyze the process but to pray
> 
> All the best with your IELTS result!


Many thanks buddy for your positive words and wishes.

I agree, nothing is in our hand, we can only pray  Well I am applying for Developer Programmer, but there's a good number of invites still left. 

Yeup ACS is really a question too. One guy who applied ACS on 12th Nov got +ve result yesterday. So I was suspecting you should get it today and so on...  But its confusing now since you haven't received it yet. Keep checking and update about the progress as you see a change....

Best wishes for your ACS results too 

Cheers


----------



## Minhas

Cartisol said:


> Many thanks buddy for your positive words and wishes.
> 
> I agree, nothing is in our hand, we can only pray  Well I am applying for Developer Programmer, but there's a good number of invites still left.
> 
> Yeup ACS is really a question too. One guy who applied ACS on 12th Nov got +ve result yesterday. So I was suspecting you should get it today and so on...  But its confusing now since you haven't received it yet. Keep checking and update about the progress as you see a change....
> 
> Best wishes for your ACS results too
> 
> Cheers


Thanks!


----------



## Cartisol

Minhas said:


> Thanks!


Welcome


----------



## jingaboys

Just applied for ACS assessment for Software engineer. Hoping to get a positive response soon. Planning to take up IELTS in the meantime.


----------



## scorpio9

neelarao said:


> 1) Application Submitted ----- 12th DEC
> 2) Email Acknowledgement by ACS ----- 13th DEC
> 3) In Process ----- 13th DEC
> 4) With Assessor ----- 13th DEC


Hi neelarao

Any update on your status?


----------



## Stigmatic

Minhas said:


> Yeah lets hope for the best.
> 
> What profession title you are planning to apply for?
> 
> I am applying for ICT Business Analyst and the occupation ceiling is reaching its limit quickly. I applied for ACS assessment on 13th November and am yet to receive result which is frustrating me, but nothing is in my hand to catalyze the process but to pray
> 
> All the best with your IELTS result!


Hi Minhas,

How do you check the occupational ceiling for various codes / streams. Can we check for Business Analyst Ceiling somewhere.


----------



## superm

Stigmatic said:


> Hi Minhas,
> 
> How do you check the occupational ceiling for various codes / streams. Can we check for Business Analyst Ceiling somewhere.


Got *skill select *site, under *reports* goto *occupation ceiling*

In there its given till 28th Nov:
2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts	1800(max) 966(current)


----------



## Stigmatic

superm said:


> Got *skill select *site, under *reports* goto *occupation ceiling*
> 
> In there its given till 28th Nov:
> 2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts	1800(max) 966(current)


Thanks Superm,

Looks scary... its reaching the limit very fast. Half of it is gone in just 3 months.....and still December report is yet to come...

And above all this ACS holidays which is delaying the process further....

I have applied ACS on 6th Dec and hoping to get my ACS result before 31st Jan, so that i can apply under ICT BA with 65 points hoping to get invite in Feb....hopefully it should not reach its limit by then....


----------



## jame13

Dear members,

I am new to this forum. I have 55 points(6.5 yrs experience and age less than 32, matser degree-full time. IELTS 6 each module-no point) a. My wife also has IELTS six each and she has less than 5 years experience. I am planning to claim my wife's point as well, so I can get 60 points and eligible for Apply EOI. Please let me know what is the conditions to claim parter's point. She is test analyst and I am software engineer.
Is it mandatory, both of us should be assessed with the same code?

Please reply....


----------



## neelarao

No change in status. Sill shows as 'With Assessor'. Any change in your status?


----------



## scorpio9

neelarao said:


> No change in status. Sill shows as 'With Assessor'. Any change in your status?


No luck yet. I think we all goanna wait till feb to get our assessments. This year end vacations for them have screwed our timelines. :-(


----------



## Cheema

Hi All

Just for an update 
1) Application Submitted ----- 25th NOV
2) Email Acknowledgement by ACS ----- 25th NOV
4) With Assessor ----- 25th NOV 

Still with ACCESSOR, Stage 4. 
I read somewhere in the forum, ppl applied on 12 NOV, got the response.


----------



## neelarao

Yeah, hopefully by the end of Jan we get the results. Dec-Jan being the holiday season, we can expect delays.


----------



## Cartisol

Cheema said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just for an update
> 1) Application Submitted ----- 25th NOV
> 2) Email Acknowledgement by ACS ----- 25th NOV
> 4) With Assessor ----- 25th NOV
> 
> Still with ACCESSOR, Stage 4.
> I read somewhere in the forum, ppl applied on 12 NOV, got the response.


Last update is only people who have applied on 12th Nov got response and not the ones after 12th Nov say 13th Nov 

So yours undoubtedly should be a long queue  Hope things works quickly


----------



## Minhas

jame13 said:


> Dear members,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I have 55 points(6.5 yrs experience and age less than 32, matser degree-full time. IELTS 6 each module-no point) a. My wife also has IELTS six each and she has less than 5 years experience. I am planning to claim my wife's point as well, so I can get 60 points and eligible for Apply EOI. Please let me know what is the conditions to claim parter's point. She is test analyst and I am software engineer.
> Is it mandatory, both of us should be assessed with the same code?
> 
> Please reply....


No it is not mandatory to have same skill, skills of both of you should be assessed under any job code mentioned in the list of skills in demand.


----------



## thewall

jame13 said:


> Dear members,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I have 55 points(6.5 yrs experience and age less than 32, matser degree-full time. IELTS 6 each module-no point) a. My wife also has IELTS six each and she has less than 5 years experience. I am planning to claim my wife's point as well, so I can get 60 points and eligible for Apply EOI. Please let me know what is the conditions to claim parter's point. She is test analyst and I am software engineer.
> Is it mandatory, both of us should be assessed with the same code?
> 
> Please reply....


I recall - it has to be in same SOL


----------



## Cheema

Hi
Good news for you is, you can apply EOI with 55 score.
More 5 you can achieve with State Sponsorship, to get score of 60.

Still if you want to go for spouse points, then yes you have to get the accessment for both of you.

Let me know if ou still have any doubts:

~Cheema


jame13 said:


> Dear members,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I have 55 points(6.5 yrs experience and age less than 32, matser degree-full time. IELTS 6 each module-no point) a. My wife also has IELTS six each and she has less than 5 years experience. I am planning to claim my wife's point as well, so I can get 60 points and eligible for Apply EOI. Please let me know what is the conditions to claim parter's point. She is test analyst and I am software engineer.
> Is it mandatory, both of us should be assessed with the same code?
> 
> Please reply....


----------



## nathgabhilash

IDP is not picking phone and my mail is not replied

Below response received on chat 

Abhilash: I paid for it & was told about result on 13th day..
Abhilash: Hello, can you respond?
agent5: Sir please wait till 5.15 pm
agent5: we are going to get information from ESOL Cambridge about this
agent5: this is the update as of now
agent5: we are trying to issue the results at least for the candidates (who are in the clear) 
Abhilash: Ok, thanks for your help..
agent5: Because as of now it was communicated none of the candidates will be declared the result
agent5: Is there anything else i may help you with ?
agent5: We are open from Monday to Saturday from 9 a.m to 5:30 p.m . also you can contact us on our toll free number- 1800-102-4544 for any further queries. 
agent5: Thank you for contacting IDP IELTS.
agent5: Have a nice day
agent5: You may disconnect the chat from your end. It was a pleasure assisting you.
Chat session has been terminated by the site operator.


----------



## TOPGUN

nathgabhilash said:


> IDP is not picking phone and my mail is not replied
> 
> Below response received on chat
> 
> Abhilash: I paid for it & was told about result on 13th day..
> Abhilash: Hello, can you respond?
> agent5: Sir please wait till 5.15 pm
> agent5: we are going to get information from ESOL Cambridge about this
> agent5: this is the update as of now
> agent5: we are trying to issue the results at least for the candidates (who are in the clear)
> Abhilash: Ok, thanks for your help..
> agent5: Because as of now it was communicated none of the candidates will be declared the result
> agent5: Is there anything else i may help you with ?
> agent5: We are open from Monday to Saturday from 9 a.m to 5:30 p.m . also you can contact us on our toll free number- 1800-102-4544 for any further queries.
> agent5: Thank you for contacting IDP IELTS.
> agent5: Have a nice day
> agent5: You may disconnect the chat from your end. It was a pleasure assisting you.
> Chat session has been terminated by the site operator.


I have got my IELTS :boxing:.... results Listening/7	Reading/6	Writing/7	Speaking/7.5	Overall/7

Not So happy with this ... As i was expecting more in Reading... Any ways atleast I am through. So my score says Overall 7 and the lowest is 6 so I will get 0 points for IELTS or 10?


----------



## Smarffy

My OH is currently working as Network Operations Manager. He holds an MBA(executive) along with a Bachelor of commerce degree. Also did some network related certifications. Not sure if he falls into 189 SoL list and where can we get our skills assessed.. ACS..?


----------



## Arpitwaj

TOPGUN said:


> I have got my IELTS :boxing:.... results Listening/7	Reading/6	Writing/7	Speaking/7.5	Overall/7
> 
> Not So happy with this ... As i was expecting more in Reading... Any ways atleast I am through. So my score says Overall 7 and the lowest is 6 so I will get 0 points for IELTS or 10?


It will fetch you 0 point.


----------



## Cartisol

TOPGUN said:


> I have got my IELTS :boxing:.... results Listening/7	Reading/6	Writing/7	Speaking/7.5	Overall/7
> 
> Not So happy with this ... As i was expecting more in Reading... Any ways atleast I am through. So my score says Overall 7 and the lowest is 6 so I will get 0 points for IELTS or 10?


Buddy we both got the same paper and I found reading to be VERY tough this time  And its not only my experience but many people feedback in google. 

Very sorry to hear about your results, may be you should think if you want to reevaluate if in case you think you did well and results are not satisfactory. As Arpit said, not scoring 7 in all will fetch us only 0 points  Dont worry, just decide what you have to do next (Reevaluate or reappear)....

I am scared now  I didn't get my results yet as the results are witheld in India for all IELTSer 

I am scared now what score I ll get in reading


----------



## Cartisol

nathgabhilash said:


> IDP is not picking phone and my mail is not replied
> 
> Below response received on chat
> 
> Abhilash: I paid for it & was told about result on 13th day..
> Abhilash: Hello, can you respond?
> agent5: Sir please wait till 5.15 pm
> agent5: we are going to get information from ESOL Cambridge about this
> agent5: this is the update as of now
> agent5: we are trying to issue the results at least for the candidates (who are in the clear)
> Abhilash: Ok, thanks for your help..
> agent5: Because as of now it was communicated none of the candidates will be declared the result
> agent5: Is there anything else i may help you with ?
> agent5: We are open from Monday to Saturday from 9 a.m to 5:30 p.m . also you can contact us on our toll free number- 1800-102-4544 for any further queries.
> agent5: Thank you for contacting IDP IELTS.
> agent5: Have a nice day
> agent5: You may disconnect the chat from your end. It was a pleasure assisting you.
> Chat session has been terminated by the site operator.


I chated with them too yesterday morning, they said the same story as it reflects in your chat  No professionalism. They also made me wait for long time to get response and added* "Sorry for keeping you wait for long time"* 

Hope we get our results soon


----------



## Cartisol

TOPGUN said:


> I have got my IELTS :boxing:.... results Listening/7	Reading/6	Writing/7	Speaking/7.5	Overall/7
> 
> Not So happy with this ... As i was expecting more in Reading... Any ways atleast I am through. So my score says Overall 7 and the lowest is 6 so I will get 0 points for IELTS or 10?


TOPgun I think you are currently in Australia ? So that only you got your results ???


----------



## Cartisol

Guys who are trying their IELTS Dec 8th Result from India (Since its been withheld in India now for this entire batch ), I can see some score in this website only below with my correct candidate numbers etc. However it shows me 0 in all modules 

https://results.ielts.org/default.aspx

Not sure if this link ll work very soon  As because every details is ready in this website but scores  Hope soon they activate in this :| As no other link works yet and dont have have dropdown test dates as 8th ....:ranger:


----------



## superm

Cartisol said:


> Guys who are trying their IELTS Dec 8th Result from India (Since its been withheld in India now for this entire batch ), I can see some score in this website only below with my correct candidate numbers etc. However it shows me 0 in all modules
> 
> https://results.ielts.org/default.aspx
> 
> Not sure if this link ll work very soon  As because every details is ready in this website but scores  Hope soon they activate in this :| As no other link works yet and dont have have dropdown test dates as 8th ....:ranger:


Best of luck man.. Hope you get it good and soon.


----------



## Cartisol

superm said:


> Best of luck man.. Hope you get it good and soon.


Thanks Superm buddy  

Hope things are going great at your end


----------



## Stigmatic

When is DIAC going for next round of invites ???

As year is coming up, will they send invite in January ?

Anybody have any idea about this ??


----------



## Tan2Aus

zamil525 said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> Just got mail from ACS. Its +ve. They have assessed my degree as AQF Bachelor standard and validated my 3 yrs 10 mths work experience. So really happy now.
> 
> ACS applied: 12th Nov-2012
> ACS +ve mail: 18th Dec-2012
> 
> A qucik question:
> 
> I have submitted my EOI, but can not see time in my Visa Effect Data. It is showing Visa Effect Date: 18-Dec-12. But so far I know in Skill Select Report in every month, DIAC publishes invitation where the time along with the date is specified. So can anyone pls. share where can I get my time of Visa Effect Date ?



Hi Zamil 525, 

I too have 3 years 10 months experience from my previous company with roles and responsibilities and i have additional 10 months experience in my current organization. My current organization cannot provide the roles letter without telling the reason. 

I am from Electronics and what about your major ?

So i am planning to check the following things. Could you help me out ?

1. If i apply with stat declaration, would they contact my employer for any information any time during the assesment period.

2. Can i show only my experience from previous company (3 years 10 months) alone and apply for the assessment. Does the number of years will have any effect on the ACS outcome ?

Later during EOI if i show my full experience ( both previous and current experience) does it causes any problems (as ACS assessment has 3 years 10 months and during EOI i am claiming 5 years with all the proofs ) when DIAC assess the experience again.

Please let me know your inputs.


----------



## computer153

Applied on: 11/11/2012
ANZSCO Code: 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
Succesful assessment: 20/12/2012

guys need help, which visa i shall apply for in skill-set, completed ielts with 7 each band, 3 yrs experience....

subcalss 189:60 points
subclass 190:65 points (5 points from state)
subclass 489:70 points (10 from my brother)


----------



## Cartisol

computer153 said:


> Applied on: 11/11/2012
> ANZSCO Code: 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
> Succesful assessment: 20/12/2012
> 
> guys need help, which visa i shall apply for in skill-set, completed ielts with 7 each band, 3 yrs experience....
> 
> subcalss 189:60 points
> subclass 190:65 points (5 points from state)
> subclass 489:70 points (10 from my brother)


You can apply for any Visa you want  Congrats man... 

But for 189, you dont spend any extra thing but visa fees of 3060 AUD. For 190, you may have to pay State Nomination charges of extra 350 AUD or so... Not sure about 489.

But for 190, you need to see if your skill is there in particular state and even if its available, whats the current occupation ceiling and whether you can certainly get through them. 

But you should be invited man for 189 if you apply immediately, go for that and relax 

Cheers


----------



## computer153

Thanks Carlos, since i don't have to pay anything for EOI, i will apply for all 3 of them (don't know if any disadvantage if i go for all three), i have checked for 190 it's available in VIC, not sure about the ceiling........


----------



## Cartisol

computer153 said:


> Thanks Carlos, since i don't have to pay anything for EOI, i will apply for all 3 of them (don't know if any disadvantage if i go for all three), i have checked for 190 it's available in VIC, not sure about the ceiling........


Hi

I am unsure if you can apply for 489 too, but I know you can place a single EOI for 189 and 190. Then for 190, immediately you should visit the chosen state's website to see the criteria and documents they need. Then as given in site, follow and arrange docs and courier it with money if they ask too (Draft). Then once they receive it, they ll acknowledge it in 10 days or so and then they ll take about 4 -6 weeks for processing. Then they ll send a notification of your SS approval and also communicate that to DIAC who ll then give you an invite to apply  This is how it works, the whole picture 

You may have to drill into details about application things at minute level. However here people are always there to help you, especially in EOI submitted and SS threads 

Even I am not sure abut disadvantage, may be you post this query in EOI Submitted Club, Anne Christina can answer your question aptly I guess. Seek her guidance and also other senior expats... 

Cheers


----------



## TOPGUN

Cartisol said:


> TOPgun I think you are currently in Australia ? So that only you got your results ???


No Dude I am in Pakistan. and still trying hard to get through my Grant process... Wish me Luck - IELTS / ACS done next is NSW SS then I will convert my subclass 175 to 176 or 190 what ever it is.

Cheers


----------



## Cartisol

TOPGUN said:


> No Dude I am in Pakistan. and still trying hard to get through my Grant process... Wish me Luck - IELTS / ACS done next is NSW SS then I will convert my subclass 175 to 176 or 190 what ever it is.
> 
> Cheers


oh thats cool. Wish you all the very best dude. But hey without IELTS 7 you ll be able to proceed further ?Means you have 60 points for SS ?


----------



## TOPGUN

Cartisol said:


> Buddy we both got the same paper and I found reading to be VERY tough this time  And its not only my experience but many people feedback in google.
> 
> Very sorry to hear about your results, may be you should think if you want to reevaluate if in case you think you did well and results are not satisfactory. As Arpit said, not scoring 7 in all will fetch us only 0 points  Dont worry, just decide what you have to do next (Reevaluate or reappear)....
> 
> I am scared now  I didn't get my results yet as the results are witheld in India for all IELTSer
> 
> I am scared now what score I ll get in reading



Hey Thanks for such encouraging words, well my overall scope say 7 but if getting 6 in one will fetch me overall 6 , then also I am good I have 55 point without SS so that will be 60 with SS and makes me eligible to apply for NSW. My NSW application is ready now let me know if i need to wait for hardcopy of my result or I can go ahead with application with print out from result page. Also in how much time do we get hard copy results?

Best of Luck for you Results too :ranger:


----------



## Cartisol

TOPGUN said:


> Hey Thanks for such encouraging words, well my overall scope say 7 but if getting 6 in one will fetch me overall 6 , then also I am good I have 55 point without SS so that will be 60 with SS and makes me eligible to apply for NSW. My NSW application is ready now let me know if i need to wait for hardcopy of my result or I can go ahead with application with print out from result page. Also in how much time do we get hard copy results?
> 
> Best of Luck for you Results too :ranger:


Cool Topgun

Well I think you need your hardcopy because your TRF number ll be there which you need to provide for application (EOI). So it will reach you in 3 days  Dont worry....So you are ready now  Cross check with all docs you have made in the EOI Submitted thread. Anne Christina and other senior expats ll confirm you if all are fine at your end 

Thanks man for wishes, I hope to get positive result :smow: 
Cheers


----------



## fmasaud84

Cartisol said:


> Cool Topgun
> 
> Well I think you need your hardcopy because your TRF number ll be there which you need to provide for application (EOI). So it will reach you in 3 days  Dont worry....So you are ready now  Cross check with all docs you have made in the EOI Submitted thread. Anne Christina and other senior expats ll confirm you if all are fine at your end
> 
> Thanks man for wishes, I hope to get positive result :smow:
> Cheers


what happend to your IELTS ???


----------



## Cartisol

fmasaud84 said:


> what happend to your IELTS ???


Hey buddy, all Indians results have been blocked and withheld from IDP and BC for everyone who took test on 8th Dec....not sure when I ll get  why my batch :frusty:


----------



## monavy

So the TRF and the reference number in the booking slip are different?


----------



## Cartisol

monavy said:


> So the TRF and the reference number in the booking slip are different?


Absolutely correct. They are different. The ref or candidate number is no where used except for checking our results 

I am pasting you a link below which shows you a example of Test Transcript you will receive from IELTS (Hard Copy of the original). This contains your TRF number in right hand below section. You have to use this in EOI.  Hope this answers your question.

IELTS Test Report Form

Cheers


----------



## getbinoj

idp ielts results are out for 8th dec test takers; i got mine from their website


----------



## superm

getbinoj said:


> idp ielts results are out for 8th dec test takers; i got mine from their website


you seem happy.. how was your result?


----------



## zamil525

sureshv said:


> Hi Zamil 525,
> 
> I too have 3 years 10 months experience from my previous company with roles and responsibilities and i have additional 10 months experience in my current organization. My current organization cannot provide the roles letter without telling the reason.
> 
> I am from Electronics and what about your major ?
> 
> So i am planning to check the following things. Could you help me out ?
> 
> 1. If i apply with stat declaration, would they contact my employer for any information any time during the assesment period.
> 
> 2. Can i show only my experience from previous company (3 years 10 months) alone and apply for the assessment. Does the number of years will have any effect on the ACS outcome ?
> 
> Later during EOI if i show my full experience ( both previous and current experience) does it causes any problems (as ACS assessment has 3 years 10 months and during EOI i am claiming 5 years with all the proofs ) when DIAC assess the experience again.
> 
> Please let me know your inputs.


My assessment was for Developer Programmer.

First of all, ACS is for IT professional. If ur experience is not related to IT then u should opt Engineers AUS, not ACS . Ur current 10 months experience will not add any value to ur point claim. For 3 but below 5 years experience point is same, so 3 years 10 months and 3 years 20 months(including current 10 months) is same thing for u. So without having current 10 months experience u can have ur skill assessed and claim point. So my suggestion if its problematic to get the current experience letter from ur employer then u can easily skip that part from being assessed. To to be specific to ur queries:

1. I have no idea about stat declaration. U can search the thread Stat Declaration in this expat forum.
2. It will be perfectly ok to show ur previous 3 years 10 mths experience omitting the current 10 mths as the current 10 mths will not add any extra points. DIAC give points on the basis of assessment. If ur assessing agency does not validate ur experience at least for 3 yrs u will not get any points.


----------



## nathgabhilash

Now I think we can results only after 2nd Jan, after X-Mas & New year holidays.

Response from ESOL
+++++++++++++++

Dear Abhilash

Thank you for your enquiry and sorry for the delay in issuing results for the 8th December test.

Your exam centre will be kept informed regarding this matter, so we suggest that you contact them directly. They will be able to provide you with the most up to date information available. 

I am sorry that we cannot be of more assistance.

Please do note that the Cambridge ESOL (UK) office will be closed from 1pm UK time today and will not reopen until 2nd January 2013.

Best wishes,



ESOL Helpdesk
Cambridge ESOL Customer Services
=========================================================

Response from IDP
=============

Hi,

With reference to the below email, we can understand your concern; however the investigation is being conducted by IELTS partners to protect the integrity and security of IELTS test. We will request you to kindly bear with us and further information related to the result will be available on or before Jan 18, 2013.

Please be informed that the result was withheld for all the candidates who had appeared for the test dated Dec 08, 2012 across India.

For any further assistance, you can also call us at 1800 102 4544 (Toll free) from Monday to Saturday between 09:00 am to 05:00 pm.

Regards,

TEAM IDP IELTS.


----------



## Cartisol

nathgabhilash said:


> Now I think we can results only after 2nd Jan, after X-Mas & New year holidays.
> 
> Response from ESOL
> +++++++++++++++
> 
> Dear Abhilash
> 
> Thank you for your enquiry and sorry for the delay in issuing results for the 8th December test.
> 
> Your exam centre will be kept informed regarding this matter, so we suggest that you contact them directly. They will be able to provide you with the most up to date information available.
> 
> I am sorry that we cannot be of more assistance.
> 
> Please do note that the Cambridge ESOL (UK) office will be closed from 1pm UK time today and will not reopen until 2nd January 2013.
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> 
> 
> ESOL Helpdesk
> Cambridge ESOL Customer Services
> =========================================================
> 
> Response from IDP
> =============
> 
> Hi,
> 
> With reference to the below email, we can understand your concern; however the investigation is being conducted by IELTS partners to protect the integrity and security of IELTS test. We will request you to kindly bear with us and further information related to the result will be available on or before Jan 18, 2013.
> 
> Please be informed that the result was withheld for all the candidates who had appeared for the test dated Dec 08, 2012 across India.
> 
> For any further assistance, you can also call us at 1800 102 4544 (Toll free) from Monday to Saturday between 09:00 am to 05:00 pm.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> TEAM IDP IELTS.


No, IDP results are out yesterday 7.30 PM itself. Check your results in the following link

https://www.ieltsidpindia.com/Candidate-Login.aspx

All the best


----------



## Tan2Aus

zamil525 said:


> My assessment was for Developer Programmer.
> 
> First of all, ACS is for IT professional. If ur experience is not related to IT then u should opt Engineers AUS, not ACS . Ur current 10 months experience will not add any value to ur point claim. For 3 but below 5 years experience point is same, so 3 years 10 months and 3 years 20 months(including current 10 months) is same thing for u. So without having current 10 months experience u can have ur skill assessed and claim point. So my suggestion if its problematic to get the current experience letter from ur employer then u can easily skip that part from being assessed. To to be specific to ur queries:
> 
> 1. I have no idea about stat declaration. U can search the thread Stat Declaration in this expat forum.
> 2. It will be perfectly ok to show ur previous 3 years 10 mths experience omitting the current 10 mths as the current 10 mths will not add any extra points. DIAC give points on the basis of assessment. If ur assessing agency does not validate ur experience at least for 3 yrs u will not get any points.



Hi Zamil525, 

Thanks for your response. 

I am working as Software engineer and my all experience is into IT. 

I can asses my 3 years 10 months experience for ACS and during the EOI i can get the letter from my current employer and claim points for 5 years experience.I would request my employer to provide me the experience certificate for the current period during EOI.

Does this cause any problem during EOI processing or Visa phase as my ACS experience ( 3 y + 10 months) and EOI experience ( 5 years) not in sync. ? 

Please advice. 

Thanks once again!!


----------



## Cartisol

sureshv said:


> Hi Zamil525,
> 
> Thanks for your response.
> 
> I am working as Software engineer and my all experience is into IT.
> 
> I can asses my 3 years 10 months experience for ACS and during the EOI i can get the letter from my current employer and claim points for 5 years experience.I would request my employer to provide me the experience certificate for the current period during EOI.
> 
> Does this cause any problem during EOI processing or Visa phase as my ACS experience ( 3 y + 10 months) and EOI experience ( 5 years) not in sync. ?
> 
> Please advice.
> 
> Thanks once again!!


As far I know, absolutely yes, it will create problem. Any experience not evaluated by ACS will likely be not considered by DIAC. 

Let other senior expats can further guide you.

Cheers


----------



## nathgabhilash

I got my results

Reading - 7, Wrting -7, Listening -7.5 & speaking- 6.5

Really disappointed with sapeaking result. Can anyone tell, does it worth for EoR on speaking for 10 valuable points?


----------



## shift_move

Cartisol said:


> As far I know, absolutely yes, it will create problem. Any experience not evaluated by ACS will likely be not considered by DIAC.
> 
> Let other senior expats can further guide you.
> 
> Cheers


Absolutely, it will raise a red flag right away.


----------



## shift_move

nathgabhilash said:


> I got my results
> 
> Reading - 7, Wrting -7, Listening -7.5 & speaking- 6.5
> 
> Really disappointed with sapeaking result. Can anyone tell, does it worth for EoR on speaking for 10 valuable points?


Nope. They will stick to their earlier evaluation in mist cases and more over, its expense as well as time consuming. I personally dont like IDP anyways, was this eith them?


----------



## shift_move

nathgabhilash said:


> I got my results
> 
> Reading - 7, Wrting -7, Listening -7.5 & speaking- 6.5
> 
> Really disappointed with sapeaking result. Can anyone tell, does it worth for EoR on speaking for 10 valuable points?


Nope. They will stick to their earlier evaluation in most cases and moreover , its expense as well as time consuming. I personally don't like IDP anyways, was this with them?


----------



## Tan2Aus

shift_move said:


> Absolutely, it will raise a red flag right away.


Thanks for your responses. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...6-work-experience-reduced-acs-assessment.html

I read in the above link that the DIAC will consider its assessment again irrespective of ACS result and it could be different. That's why i am confused. 

Please suggest !!


----------



## espresso

Hi sureshv, 

DIAC case officers have different criteria than ACS when they evaluate your work experience. It has even happened in the past that DIAC refused to accept work experience previously assessed positively by ACS . I agree with the previous posters that getting ACS re-assessment for the entire period might make your application slightly _safer_, but it can also work without if your documentation is _really_ good.

I'm a bit short on time, so I will refer you to an older post in which I list a couple of threads that might be interesting to read. 

One last tip: Make sure that you can provide evidence that you worked 20hrs/week and got *paid *during the entire period (ACS does not care about that). On closer inspection of my work records I found that I was only employed for 15hrs/week during the initial three months of employment (training period) - without these I just passed the 5 year mark but it was closer than I would have liked. If you claim points for 5+ years of skilled employment and DIAC considers only the 3 years 10 months from your ACS assessment letter, you will face a serious problem. Over-claiming in your EOI can lead to an instant refusal of your visa application...

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## Tan2Aus

espresso said:


> Hi sureshv,
> 
> DIAC case officers have different criteria than ACS when they evaluate your work experience. It has even happened in the past that DIAC refused to accept work experience previously assessed positively by ACS . I agree with the previous posters that getting ACS re-assessment for the entire period might make your application slightly _safer_, but it can also work without if your documentation is _really_ good.
> 
> I'm a bit short on time, so I will refer you to an older post in which I list a couple of threads that might be interesting to read.
> 
> One last tip: Make sure that you can provide evidence that you worked 20hrs/week and got *paid *during the entire period (ACS does not care about that). On closer inspection of my work records I found that I was only employed for 15hrs/week during the initial three months of employment (training period) - without these I just passed the 5 year mark but it was closer than I would have liked. If you claim points for 5+ years of skilled employment and DIAC considers only the 3 years 10 months from your ACS assessment letter, you will face a serious problem. Over-claiming in your EOI can lead to an instant refusal of your visa application...
> 
> All the best,
> Monika


Hi Monika, 

Thanks for your response.

I don't have a letter for the current organization and i cannot get it without telling the reason. So i am planning to either omit this period from assessment or go with statutory declaration for this period. 

How does DIAC assess that one worked for 20hours/week or less ? My roles and responsibilities does not state this one. However all my pay slips will state that i am full time employee. 

If the applicant is in probation period then they would automatically considers that his working hours are less than 20h/week ? How does it works. 

Thanks.


----------



## TRUSTINGOD

*Confused*

Hi everyone,

I am new to this forum. I got assessed as system analyst from ACS long back. I am planning to launch an EOI application with 60 points. But i am bit worried whether my occupation would reach ceiling before i get picked up. On the other hand I got a bachelors degree in electrical engineering. So i can get assessed myself as Electrical engineer. Please guide me on what to do??


----------



## espresso

Hi sureshv,

to answer your questions (to the best of my knowledge): 



> I don't have a letter for the current organization and i cannot get it without telling the reason. So i am planning to either omit this period from assessment or go with statutory declaration for this period.


I see your problem . Maybe you could ask a colleague two levels your senior to issue a letter for you? Do you require the additional 5 points to pass the points test or can you reach 60 points without? Since the current invitation rates are pretty good I would probably submit the EOI with just 60 points and hope to get an invite within 1-2 months or so. 



> How does DIAC assess that one worked for 20hours/week or less ? My roles and responsibilities does not state this one. However all my pay slips will state that i am full time employee.


You could ask your employers to issue new reference letters that include both your income and work hours. However, that shouldn't be necessary if your pay slips include this information - mine didn't. DIAC requests a slightly different reference letter structure than ACS, as described in Booklet 6 on page 21. Most importantly, they want the letters to include your *salary* as well. Tax returns, join and relief letters and pay slips serve just as well, though, as many have reported. 



> If the applicant is in probation period then they would automatically considers that his working hours are less than 20h/week ? How does it works.


Well no, it was just *in my particular case* that we were waiting for project funding to be granted, so I got paid less during the first couple of months. I work in research, so my work hours fluctuated considerable during the last couple of years, depending on the project I got my funding from. DIAC does not assume that you work less during the probation period - but if you did it would probably better to put the cards on the table and be honest. I wanted the application to be all neat and tidy and asked for an additional letter from HR, stating my work hours and yearly income throughout the entire employment period. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## Tan2Aus

espresso said:


> Hi sureshv,
> 
> to answer your questions (to the best of my knowledge):
> 
> 
> I see your problem . Maybe you could ask a colleague two levels your senior to issue a letter for you? Do you require the additional 5 points to pass the points test or can you reach 60 points without? Since the current invitation rates are pretty good I would probably submit the EOI with just 60 points and hope to get an invite within 1-2 months or so.
> 
> 
> You could ask your employers to issue new reference letters that include both your income and work hours. However, that shouldn't be necessary if your pay slips include this information - mine didn't. DIAC requests a slightly different reference letter structure than ACS, as described in Booklet 6 on page 21. Most importantly, they want the letters to include your *salary* as well. Tax returns, join and relief letters and pay slips serve just as well, though, as many have reported.
> 
> 
> Well no, it was just *in my particular case* that we were waiting for project funding to be granted, so I got paid less during the first couple of months. I work in research, so my work hours fluctuated considerable during the last couple of years, depending on the project I got my funding from. DIAC does not assume that you work less during the probation period - but if you did it would probably better to put the cards on the table and be honest. I wanted the application to be all neat and tidy and asked for an additional letter from HR, stating my work hours and yearly income throughout the entire employment period.
> 
> All the best,
> Monika



Hi Monika, 

Thanks a lot for for your responses.

My colleague is ready to sign for me on the statutory declaration and he is at senior level in designation than me but he is not my manager. I have the org chart that says me and my colleague works under same manager. Is this sufficient for ACS ?

Does ACS contact my employer for any of the information ?

Thanks


----------



## espresso

Hi sureshv, 

according to what I've read on this forum so far, ACS rarely contacts employers. However, DIAC is much more likely to mail/phone your referees for checks. 

You could provide a self-signed statement, explaining your concern that your current company might fire you if they find out about your plans to emigrate. Then explain your work relation with your colleague (Did you have joint projects? How well can he assess your tasks and skills?) and get him to confirm this information in his statuary declaration. ACS prefers the referee to be two levels above you, but one is also fine. Finally, you should ask your colleague if he would feel comfortable to answer questions from DIAC/ACS on your behalf. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## dmitry86

Hi All,

Please help. If I request my former employer to sign a job reference, do I need it physically back somehow, i.e by post? 
Does ACS accept scanned references, without 'True and Certified Copy' stamp?

Here as an example they have a stamp.
http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0019/7570/Skilled-Employment-Reference-Example.pdf


----------



## trends

dmitry86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please help. If I request my former employer to sign a job reference, do I need it physically back somehow, i.e by post?
> Does ACS accept scanned references, without 'True and Certified Copy' stamp?
> 
> Here as an example they have a stamp.
> http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0019/7570/Skilled-Employment-Reference-Example.pdf


Dear Dmitry

No they want a true and certified copy , despite certified and true copy one of my experience certificate was. Not acknowledged , and they did not count that experience in their final assessment report. I strongly suggest to send them a true and certified copy.


----------



## samkalu

Cheema said:


> Hi
> Good news for you is, you can apply EOI with 55 score.
> More 5 you can achieve with State Sponsorship, to get score of 60.
> 
> Still if you want to go for spouse points, then yes you have to get the accessment for both of you.
> 
> Let me know if ou still have any doubts:
> 
> ~Cheema


HI Cheema,

Could you give more information on what you said. Any link that says 55 points is ok?


----------



## dmitry86

trends said:


> No they want a true and certified copy , despite certified and true copy one of my experience certificate was. Not acknowledged , and they did not count that experience in their final assessment report. I strongly suggest to send them a true and certified copy.


Thanks mate!

BTW, according to a checklist they do not require to certify vendor's certificates. 
Has anyone uploaded them "as is" along with an URL to official transcript?


----------



## Cartisol

dmitry86 said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> BTW, according to a checklist they do not require to certify vendor's certificates.
> Has anyone uploaded them "as is" along with an URL to official transcript?


ACS blindly mentioned it to provide them URL, transcript ID and Access code, but the ridiculous thing is, ACS didn't provide an option or textboxes asking for this neither any dropdown form upload format.

So, you can either make a PDF file with URL, transcript ID and Access Code or directly upload the vendor certificate and or transcripts from Microsoft.

Cheers


----------



## amirrk

Cartisol said:


> ACS blindly mentioned it to provide them URL, transcript ID and Access code, but the ridiculous thing is, ACS didn't provide an option or textboxes asking for this neither any dropdown form upload format.
> 
> So, you can either make a PDF file with URL, transcript ID and Access Code or directly upload the vendor certificate and or transcripts from Microsoft.
> 
> Cheers


Hello,

i didn't certify my mcitp certificate but instead i made a pdf file contain the user id and pass for Microsoft shared transcript and ACS accepted that


----------



## dmitry86

Thanks, what about the rest, unlisted vendor certifications, i.e VMware, IBM, Juniper? Pointless to attach?


----------



## Cartisol

dmitry86 said:


> Thanks, what about the rest, unlisted vendor certifications, i.e VMware, IBM, Juniper? Pointless to attach?


You have to check first what are all the Vendor Certifications accepted by ACS (In their guideline document). Then upload it if you have done. Unnecessary upload of documents will only frustrate the assessor as its clearly mentioned in ACS application, that unnecessary documents are not entertained.

Cheers


----------



## Stigmatic

What is the deadline after ACS result can we submit the EOI ?


----------



## trends

ACS assessment is valid for two years so I think you can submit eoi as long as your assessment is valid


----------



## TOPGUN

i have got my ACS result over email how much time do they need to deliver hard copy?


----------



## LaFleur

TOPGUN said:


> i have got my ACS result over email how much time do they need to deliver hard copy?


Topgun, when did you get your ACS result?


----------



## Stigmatic

TOPGUN said:


> i have got my ACS result over email how much time do they need to deliver hard copy?


I think they don`t send any hard copy.


----------



## TOPGUN

I got it on Dec 18. and it was positive.


----------



## sbj

when did u apply ?


----------



## TOPGUN

sbj said:


> when did u apply ?


8th Nov.


----------



## Cartisol

TOPGUN said:


> i have got my ACS result over email how much time do they need to deliver hard copy?


Ideally they should dispatch your hardcopy within 5 days from the date of your result through the courier. It should reach you accordingly and as per courier services.

Just call them up and ask if they've couriered. You should be getting a SMS from them about the AWB courier no to check your status online (From IDP). For BC,they dont send SMS but it will reach you promptly 

Cheers


----------



## TOPGUN

Oh 5 days than its already past due. as i got my result on 18th Let me contact them and find out. By the way they are off these days may be thats why its taking long.


----------



## Cartisol

TOPGUN said:


> Oh 5 days than its already past due. as i got my result on 18th Let me contact them and find out. By the way they are off these days may be thats why its taking long.


Not sure about that. Remember that its not exactly IDP Australia or from London, but your test center will have the certificates already, only they need to fill your details and sign and seal and send it. Not sure why its taking time in your case. Contact them over phone and enquire.


----------



## ashish0401

They dont send hard copies of your ACS resut now.
Check there website you will see that. I think they stopped receiving and sending Hard copies from june 2012 i guess.


----------



## espresso

Hi topgun, 

I can confirm what _ashish0401_ wrote. I applied at the beginning of October and only got the ACS result per email, not via snail mail . The FAQ on the ACS homepage also states: 



> Results can only be advised on PDF result letters *sent to your nominated email address*.


Cheerio, 
Monika


----------



## TOPGUN

espresso said:


> Hi topgun,
> 
> I can confirm what _ashish0401_ wrote. I applied at the beginning of October and only got the ACS result per email, not via snail mail . The FAQ on the ACS homepage also states:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheerio,
> Monika


Cool thanks for the info so I am not waiting for ACS letter any more. Also i guess few of ppl on forum mixing ACS letter with IELTS letter I have already got IELTS letter hardcopy. No Worries


----------



## naniexpat

*Aus PR rules*



amolpa said:


> All,
> 
> To update on ACS skill assessment time- I have got ACS assessment done for code 261314 (Software Tester) in just 25 days and result is positive. I have done it myself with the help of this forum. So thanks to all experts and helpful guys here.
> 
> To add on to this - Bachelor of Electronics/Electronics & Telecom Enngg from India is ICT equivalant degree.
> 
> please let me know if anyone need any help/information on ACS skill Assessment.
> 
> Next is IELTS!!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Amol


Hi Anmol,

I am new to Australian immigration. Currently i am in UK and planning to shift Australia in future. 

Kindly give some advise on approach to file PR. I am an SAP consultant and have around 10+ years of experience. 

Kindly share some detailed approach to file PR.

Regards,
Nagesh.


----------



## naniexpat

amolpa said:


> All,
> 
> To update on ACS skill assessment time- I have got ACS assessment done for code 261314 (Software Tester) in just 25 days and result is positive. I have done it myself with the help of this forum. So thanks to all experts and helpful guys here.
> 
> To add on to this - Bachelor of Electronics/Electronics & Telecom Enngg from India is ICT equivalant degree.
> 
> please let me know if anyone need any help/information on ACS skill Assessment.
> 
> Next is IELTS!!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Amol



Hi Amol,

Please share a check-list and process to apply Australian PR. I am new to Australian immigration. Your help will be highly appreciated.

Currently i am in UK and in future i am planning to shift Australia. I am SAP Consultant with more than 10 Years experience.

Regards,
Nagesh.


----------



## Cartisol

ashish0401 said:


> They dont send hard copies of your ACS resut now.
> Check there website you will see that. I think they stopped receiving and sending Hard copies from june 2012 i guess.


TOPGUN

Sorry, it was my fault  I thought you were talking about IELTS hardcopy as we got results together and also were discussing on it. I didn't realize your postis about ACS result. Sorry  Well yes, as people said here, ACS doesn't send hard copy.

So, have you placed EOI ?


----------



## scorpio9

Tans said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Small query (little bit tensed).
> 
> I have submitted my ACS application and I got confirmation screen with details that "I successfully submitted the application" and I got the email too with my username and password. However, there was another pop-up with page can not be displayed error :-(
> 
> Any idea what will be there in that pop-up? Do I need to submit any of the application forms with signature and post it to ACS? Is there anything like this? or just this confirmation is enough?
> 
> PS: I logged in to the link which they give to check online status of the application and it says..
> Your online application has been received by the ACS and is in the process of being allocated to progress to the next stage.
> 
> Thanks for your help in advance. Please help.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tans



Tans,

It means that you've successfully have lodged the ACS application and there's nothing to do from your side. There's nothing like signing docs and sending to ACS. Now you're application is received by them and will be processed. In this process, if they need any extra docs, they'd be sending an email to you requesting for the same.

Since, ACS is on year end vacation till 14th Jan, its goanna take some time for your application to be allocated to the CO. So, sit back and relax buddy.


----------



## naresh.myaka

Tans said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Small query (little bit tensed).
> 
> I have submitted my ACS application and I got confirmation screen with details that "I successfully submitted the application" and I got the email too with my username and password. However, there was another pop-up with page can not be displayed error :-(
> 
> Any idea what will be there in that pop-up? Do I need to submit any of the application forms with signature and post it to ACS? Is there anything like this? or just this confirmation is enough?
> 
> PS: I logged in to the link which they give to check online status of the application and it says..
> Your online application has been received by the ACS and is in the process of being allocated to progress to the next stage.
> 
> Thanks for your help in advance. Please help.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tans


I had also submitted my docs for assessment and its currently at Stage 3, and it will be proceed after 14th Jan as mentioned on their site.

Sorry but I really didn't understood what you mean by pop-up on the page, are you getting some error while trying to login with your credentials?

Rgds,
Naresh


----------



## Tans

naresh.myaka said:


> I had also submitted my docs for assessment and its currently at Stage 3, and it will be proceed after 14th Jan as mentioned on their site.
> 
> Sorry but I really didn't understood what you mean by pop-up on the page, are you getting some error while trying to login with your credentials?
> 
> Rgds,
> Naresh


Hi naresh.. 

Not exactly. Let me be more clear with steps that I followed

1) I filled in the application form online
2) I uploaded all the arrested copies
3) I entered my credit card details and hit submit button
4) at this point one pop-up came with page cannot be displayed error
5) on the main ACS website, I got confirmation screen saying my application is received and they will be working on this application
6) I got my user id and password with which I'm able to successfully login and it says my application is in stage 1

Now I'm talking about point 4 here.. Not sure what that is exactly? I was worried that it is some form with all my details like review page and I need to send that to ACS by signing the form..

Thanks,
Tans


----------



## Tans

scorpio9 said:


> Tans,
> 
> It means that you've successfully have lodged the ACS application and there's nothing to do from your side. There's nothing like signing docs and sending to ACS. Now you're application is received by them and will be processed. In this process, if they need any extra docs, they'd be sending an email to you requesting for the same.
> 
> Since, ACS is on year end vacation till 14th Jan, its goanna take some time for your application to be allocated to the CO. So, sit back and relax buddy.


Thanks Scorpio9 for your reply.. I'm
Little bit relaxed now  enjoy your new year too..


----------



## naresh.myaka

Tans said:


> Hi naresh..
> 
> Not exactly. Let me be more clear with steps that I followed
> 
> 1) I filled in the application form online
> 2) I uploaded all the arrested copies
> 3) I entered my credit card details and hit submit button
> 4) at this point one pop-up came with page cannot be displayed error
> 5) on the main ACS website, I got confirmation screen saying my application is received and they will be working on this application
> 6) I got my user id and password with which I'm able to successfully login and it says my application is in stage 1
> 
> Now I'm talking about point 4 here.. Not sure what that is exactly? I was worried that it is some form with all my details like review page and I need to send that to ACS by signing the form..
> 
> Thanks,
> Tans


Tans,

In that case I cannot comment much, as I doing thru agent.


----------



## scorpio9

Tans said:


> Thanks Scorpio9 for your reply.. I'm
> Little bit relaxed now  enjoy your new year too..


Tans,

A very bright and wonderfull New year wishes to you too...!!! All the Best for your future endeavours.


----------



## nsrivast

My status has changed to `In Progress` from `With Assessor` on 28th. Any one else whose status has changed to `In Progress` or received the results during this holiday period.


----------



## Cartisol

nsrivast said:


> My status has changed to `In Progress` from `With Assessor` on 28th. Any one else whose status has changed to `In Progress` or received the results during this holiday period.


Hi

When did you apply ? What's your ANZSCO Code ? Which means you should have got the email from ACS about your results now ? If not, may be since its Sunday, you will get it early tomorrow.

All the best buddy 

Cheers


----------



## Cartisol

naresh.myaka said:


> I had also submitted my docs for assessment and its currently at Stage 3, and it will be proceed after 14th Jan as mentioned on their site.
> 
> Sorry but I really didn't understood what you mean by pop-up on the page, are you getting some error while trying to login with your credentials?
> 
> Rgds,
> Naresh


I am afraid if your application will be processed when its at Stage 3. Stage 3 is that, they are waiting for some documents from you. 

Generally, for everyone who applies, step 2 to directly step 4 it goes when they allocate application to the officers if they find that all the documents are intact. This is the experience of members here so far.

Cheers


----------



## naresh.myaka

Cartisol said:


> I am afraid if your application will be processed when its at Stage 3. Stage 3 is that, they are waiting for some documents from you.
> 
> Generally, for everyone who applies, step 2 to directly step 4 it goes when they allocate application to the officers if they find that all the documents are intact. This is the experience of members here so far.
> 
> Cheers


You are correct, but there was one document they asked and I have uploaded lately so I think its stuck at stage 3 may think it should proceed after 14th Jan.


----------



## Cartisol

naresh.myaka said:


> You are correct, but there was one document they asked and I have uploaded lately so I think its stuck at stage 3 may think it should proceed after 14th Jan.


Yes in that case, you should expect it to move ahead on 14th  All the best 

Cheers


----------



## naresh.myaka

naresh.myaka said:


> You are correct, but there was one document they asked and I have uploaded lately so I think its stuck at stage 3 may think it should proceed after 14th Jan.


Thanks Cartisol for revert...


----------



## naresh.myaka

Cartisol said:


> Yes in that case, you should expect it to move ahead on 14th  All the best
> 
> Cheers


Thanks....

Actually I some how misplaced my Degree cert. and could not upload the same. So, I thought atleast to start my assessment with provisional cert. which I had with me and in backend I asked my university to issue duplicate cert.

Luckly by the time ACS asked for cert. I received cert. from university and uploaded the same. That was the reason it stuck at stage3


----------



## Cartisol

naresh.myaka said:


> Thanks....
> 
> Actually I some how misplaced my Degree cert. and could not upload the same. So, I thought atleast to start my assessment with provisional cert. which I had with me and in backend I asked my university to issue duplicate cert.
> 
> Luckly by the time ACS asked for cert. I received cert. from university and uploaded the same. That was the reason it stuck at stage3


You're welcome 

Oh that's good. All the best.

Cheers


----------



## Tans

naresh.myaka said:


> You are correct, but there was one document they asked and I have uploaded lately so I think its stuck at stage 3 may think it should proceed after 14th Jan.


Hi Naresh,

May I know what document they had asked for?


----------



## Cartisol

Tans said:


> Hi Naresh,
> 
> May I know what document they had asked for?


The degree certificated which he missed to upload initially. His post above I am pasting below for your reference.
_
Originally Posted by naresh.myaka 
Thanks....

Actually I some how misplaced my Degree cert. and could not upload the same. So, I thought atleast to start my assessment with provisional cert. which I had with me and in backend I asked my university to issue duplicate cert.

Luckly by the time ACS asked for cert. I received cert. from university and uploaded the same. That was the reason it stuck at stage3_


----------



## nsrivast

Cartisol said:


> Hi
> 
> When did you apply ? What's your ANZSCO Code ? Which means you should have got the email from ACS about your results now ? If not, may be since its Sunday, you will get it early tomorrow.
> 
> All the best buddy
> 
> Cheers


I have applied on 22nd Nov and was allocated to Assessor on 27th Nov. Still waiting for the result.


----------



## aussimmi

*Next SkillSelect round?*

Hi folks... since most of the offices are closed in Australia, when is the next SkillSelect round?
Also, has anyone here applied for ANZSCO 263111 Computer Network and System Engineer and received a positive assessment from ACS? I applied on the 10-Nov and its still with assessor. 
I have already given IELTS and am eagerly waiting for ACS to revert back...


----------



## Cartisol

nsrivast said:


> I have applied on 22nd Nov and was allocated to Assessor on 27th Nov. Still waiting for the result.


Cool, you will get the result soon! And you said in your earlier post that its already changed to In Progress on 28th Dec right ? Did you get email from them ?

Cheers


----------



## nsrivast

Cartisol said:


> Cool, you will get the result soon! And you said in your earlier post that its already changed to In Progress on 28th Dec right ? Did you get email from them ?
> 
> Cheers


Yes, the status has changed to "In Progress" on 28th. No emails yet from ACS but will let everyone know. I am not sure they are really working during this holiday period. 

Does any one had his/her status changed during this period?


----------



## Cartisol

nsrivast said:


> Yes, the status has changed to "In Progress" on 28th. No emails yet from ACS but will let everyone know. I am not sure they are really working during this holiday period.
> 
> Does any one had his/her status changed during this period?


Well as far I know, there won't be complete shutting down of the offices for whole 2 weeks but a week from around the Christmas to New Year. I know some of the offices are resuming tomorrow.

So those offices which resume tomorrow have only few members who will be working and I can imagine ACS also to be the same. ACS involves in many services ideally and most people will be on Holiday during this 2 weeks and hence declared officially in their website about leaves in order that, people are not bugging them for responses. The Status change in your case on 28th clearly falls into the case that I told you (28th there is good chance that the office who is handling your case would have been working and not everybody and so only found the status change  ) as when I was in Sydney, we Indians had holidays on 24th, 25th, 26th and 27th. We resumed on 28 and 29 I remember. Then again 4 days holidays. But most of the whites were on leave in those period and very countable number of people were working.

So you must be receiving formal results from them anytime from tomorrow 

Cheers


----------



## fmasaud84

Cartisol said:


> Well as far I know, there won't be complete shutting down of the offices for whole 2 weeks but a week from around the Christmas to New Year. I know some of the offices are resuming tomorrow.
> 
> So those offices which resume tomorrow have only few members who will be working and I can imagine ACS also to be the same. ACS involves in many services ideally and most people will be on Holiday during this 2 weeks and hence declared officially in their website about leaves in order that, people are not bugging them for responses. The Status change in your case on 28th clearly falls into the case that I told you (28th there is good chance that the office who is handling your case would have been working and not everybody and so only found the status change  ) as when I was in Sydney, we Indians had holidays on 24th, 25th, 26th and 27th. We resumed on 28 and 29 I remember. Then again 4 days holidays. But most of the whites were on leave in those period and very countable number of people were working.
> 
> So you must be receiving formal results from them anytime from tomorrow
> 
> Cheers


Have u got ur ACS assessment result ?


----------



## Cartisol

fmasaud84 said:


> Have u got ur ACS assessment result ?


I have PMed you....


----------



## UdayBASIS

Dear All fellow Forum Members,

I have applied for ACS on 23rd December 2012. And My Application is still in Stage 1:

Have read thru the forum and found that, Jan 14 is the resuming date for ACS. However, just a little anxious!! So, just wanted to know, if this is normal?

Is there anybody on the same boat in a similar situation?

BR,
Uday


----------



## joluwarrior

UdayBASIS said:


> Dear All fellow Forum Members,
> 
> I have applied for ACS on 23rd December 2012. And My Application is still in Stage 1:
> 
> Have read thru the forum and found that, Jan 14 is the resuming date for ACS. However, just a little anxious!! So, just wanted to know, if this is normal?
> 
> Is there anybody on the same boat in a similar situation?
> 
> BR,
> Uday


That's perfectly normal. It had just bee a week and a half. Mine took a month and a quarter. There is a chance progress would be sluggish due to the holidays but you really can't help on that. 
Your patience would bear fruit 

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## Cartisol

UdayBASIS said:


> Dear All fellow Forum Members,
> 
> I have applied for ACS on 23rd December 2012. And My Application is still in Stage 1:
> 
> Have read thru the forum and found that, Jan 14 is the resuming date for ACS. However, just a little anxious!! So, just wanted to know, if this is normal?
> 
> Is there anybody on the same boat in a similar situation?
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Quite normal. Just don't expect your results before 2nd half of Feb or 1st week of march. Many fellow members who applied more than 1.5 months ahead of you have still not got their assessment. So just relax until the time period as I said. You need to worry only if your status is in stage 2 in which case you ll gave to produce additional doc requested by them in mail. 

Cheers


----------



## UdayBASIS

Cartisol said:


> Quite normal. Just don't expect your results before 2nd half of Feb or 1st week of march. Many fellow members who applied more than 1.5 months ahead of you have still not got their assessment. So just relax until the time period as I said. You need to worry only if your status is in stage 2 in which case you ll gave to produce additional doc requested by them in mail.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks Cartisol,

I have accounted for the Holiday time frame and have adjusted my plans for a Feb End ACS result. So, not much worried, even if extends till March 1st week.

Lets see how things pan out then in the next 2 months!

Wish You a Happy New year and May all your dreams come true in the Year Ahead!

BR,
Uday


----------



## samy25

nsrivast said:


> Yes, the status has changed to "In Progress" on 28th. No emails yet from ACS but will let everyone know. I am not sure they are really working during this holiday period.
> 
> Does any one had his/her status changed during this period?


yes i submitted on 23rd NOv and my status also got changed from "with assessor" to "In progress" but no email yet.

please inform when u get the lucky email..


----------



## Cartisol

UdayBASIS said:


> Thanks Cartisol,
> 
> I have accounted for the Holiday time frame and have adjusted my plans for a Feb End ACS result. So, not much worried, even if extends till March 1st week.
> 
> Lets see how things pan out then in the next 2 months!
> 
> Wish You a Happy New year and May all your dreams come true in the Year Ahead!
> 
> BR,
> Uday


ACS says it takes 6-8weeks to process an application. Addtionally, accounting 2 weeks holidays and also the rapid unexpected rise in applications they received especially in the last month, you should calculate your time frame. So until that period don't worry, definitely you should receive your results anytime in March 2013 

Thank you for the beautiful wishes, I loved the words 

Wish you and your dear ones too a very happy and prosperous New Year 2013. Let this year leads you through continuous success and my prayers for all your dreams coming true.

Cheers


----------



## UdayBASIS

Thanks Warrior!!

Lets see how things pan out!

BR,
Uday


----------



## Sankar

samy25 said:


> yes i submitted on 23rd NOv and my status also got changed from "with assessor" to "In progress" but no email yet.
> 
> please inform when u get the lucky email..


I submitted my application on 30th Nov and still my status shows "With Assessor". When can I expect it to be completed? Where can I check the status other than ACS site? Thanks for the help.


----------



## LaFleur

I had submitted on 28th Nov and its still With Accessor. I'm patiently waiting for the next change :ranger:


----------



## Sankar

LaFleur said:


> I had submitted on 28th Nov and its still With Accessor. I'm patiently waiting for the next change :ranger:


One question. Stage 3 means, they may ask for additional documents/information. "With Assessor" means, we are at stage 4. Does that means they are not going to ask for any further documents/information? Thanks.


----------



## Cartisol

LaFleur said:


> I had submitted on 28th Nov and its still With Accessor. I'm patiently waiting for the next change :ranger:


From the current statistics, you can anticipate your result in the 3rd week of Jan 2013.

If there is a delay due to pending works because of the vacation period, by the end of Jan you should get the results or at worst case by 1st week of Feb ! 

All the best, cheers


----------



## Cartisol

Sankar said:


> One question. Stage 3 means, they may ask for additional documents/information. "With Assessor" means, we are at stage 4. Does that means they are not going to ask for any further documents/information? Thanks.


That is correct, if you are at Stage 4, they are happy with the documents that you've provided for evaluation and will not ask you any further document. However, if during evaluation, if they are not satisfied with something or need some correction, they will let you know through the email, and will give you time frame to submit the document back with correct (Usually 28 days I believe).

With Assessor is long standing status and since you've submitted it at end of Nov, accounting for the vacation and also huge number of applications received by ACS last month, don't expect your result before 1st half of Feb  This is just my forecast from the statistics of people getting result.:ranger:

All the best for your results, cheers


----------



## Stigmatic

Till now there are people who have applied after 20th Nov are waiting for the result. I believe this is the latest date, before 20th Nov almost every one have got there result ? Please if someone can correct this information. 

People applied between 20-30 Nov are at Stage 4 - "With Accessor". So i think these people can get there result in 3rd week of Jan ( 21-26)....two weeks after the office opens on 14th.And people applied on Dec 1st week can expect there result by Jan end ( 28th Jan - 2nd Feb). In all these cases the SLA of 6-8 weeks are meeting and as per there mail they are keen to keep up their SLA`s irrespective of the holidays.


----------



## samy25

Sankar said:


> I submitted my application on 30th Nov and still my status shows "With Assessor". When can I expect it to be completed? Where can I check the status other than ACS site? Thanks for the help.


no where ... ACS website is the only place where u can check the status... i applied on 23 NOV and now my status is "in progress" . hope to have the result in coming week. for sure will share when i wud get it


----------



## Stigmatic

samy25 said:


> no where ... ACS website is the only place where u can check the status... i applied on 23 NOV and now my status is "in progress" . hope to have the result in coming week. for sure will share when i wud get it


Hi Samy25,

When did your status changed to "in progress" from "with accessor" ?

If this is the case then i am sure you would get your result before next weekend.


----------



## Cheema

I have applied the ACS on 25th and it moved to stage 4 "with Accessor" on same day.
Still it is at Stage 4. Expecting to get the result by 20 Jan


----------



## Stigmatic

Its really confusing 


Stage 4 is "With Accessor" or " In Progress".

Is "In Progress" is the last stage which mean the report is on its way ??


----------



## samy25

Stigmatic said:


> Hi Samy25,
> 
> When did your status changed to "in progress" from "with accessor" ?
> 
> If this is the case then i am sure you would get your result before next weekend.


i wish ...  and praying for a positive assessment...


----------



## samy25

Stigmatic said:


> Its really confusing
> 
> 
> Stage 4 is "With Accessor" or " In Progress".
> 
> Is "In Progress" is the last stage which mean the report is on its way ??


m still on stage 4 as the flowchart showing it but it has been "with assessor" for a month and now showing "in progress"

dont be confuse it means that now assessor "actually " starting work on it


----------



## Minhas

Stigmatic said:


> Till now there are people who have applied after 20th Nov are waiting for the result. I believe this is the latest date, before 20th Nov almost every one have got there result ? Please if someone can correct this information.
> 
> People applied between 20-30 Nov are at Stage 4 - "With Accessor". So i think these people can get there result in 3rd week of Jan ( 21-26)....two weeks after the office opens on 14th.And people applied on Dec 1st week can expect there result by Jan end ( 28th Jan - 2nd Feb). In all these cases the SLA of 6-8 weeks are meeting and as per there mail they are keen to keep up their SLA`s irrespective of the holidays.


I applied on 13th November and still waiting for the result. My status changed from "With Assessor" to "In Progress" on 26th December, but still haven't received my result or even a clue about it's release date.


----------



## jeenumj

*ACS - harcopy required or not*

Reading some of the post I am confused as whether hard copy of the docuemtns (experience certificate, marklist etc ) needs to send via post. It is all online isn't it? - just passport pages, exp letter, degreee certificates. When people saying "document received on so and so date" what do they mean - will you actually see a status like that. I am confused as if it is applied only online then what is significance of "document received date". 

Please someone who has recetly applied for skill assessment please calrify. I know that earlier all the docs were send in post and peope used to send pay slips, tax return, client appreciation letters etc.. but these are not required right.


----------



## Sankar

jeenumj said:


> Reading some of the post I am confused as whether hard copy of the docuemtns (experience certificate, marklist etc ) needs to send via post. It is all online isn't it? - just passport pages, exp letter, degreee certificates. When people saying "document received on so and so date" what do they mean - will you actually see a status like that. I am confused as if it is applied only online then what is significance of "document received date".
> 
> Please someone who has recetly applied for skill assessment please calrify. I know that earlier all the docs were send in post and peope used to send pay slips, tax return, client appreciation letters etc.. but these are not required right.


Hi jeenumj,

It's completely online. No need to send any documents via post or courier. I applied recently and waiting for the result. Documents received date means it is the date when you uploaded the documents or they first looked at your documents. Hope this helps. Cheers....!


----------



## Sankar

Stigmatic said:


> Its really confusing
> 
> 
> Stage 4 is "With Accessor" or " In Progress".
> 
> Is "In Progress" is the last stage which mean the report is on its way ??


In Stage 4, initial status would be "With Assessor" and when they really started working on your application, then they change the status from "With Assessor" to "In Progress" but still in Stage 4. Once they are done with your application and about to send the results to you then your application will be moved to Stage 5. This is what I understand. Hope this helps. Cheers....!


----------



## Cartisol

Sankar said:


> In Stage 4, initial status would be "With Assessor" and when they really started working on your application, then they change the status from "With Assessor" to "In Progress" but still in Stage 4. Once they are done with your application and about to send the results to you then your application will be moved to Stage 5. This is what I understand. Hope this helps. Cheers....!


Hey also there is a stage called 'Case finalised' which is last stage before they roll put the email result for you  Sometime you may not observe this status as its very quick that before you logon and see, they ll send you the mail.  . Cheers....!


----------



## Tans

Hi all,

Is it mandatory to submit CV while submitting the ACS application? 

I have got a letter from my employer on letter head with my roles and responsibilities. Is this enough or a CV is also needed with the application?

Please help.

Thanks,
Tans


----------



## devandroid

Tans said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Is it mandatory to submit CV while submitting the ACS application?
> 
> I have got a letter from my employer on letter head with my roles and responsibilities. Is this enough or a CV is also needed with the application?
> 
> Please help.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tans


No, a cv is not required for ACS assessment, only the reference letters from all your employers will do.


----------



## Stigmatic

DIAC website updated:

Next round of invites will be sent in Jan 7th and 21st... As expected.

The Department of Immigration and Citizenship conducts rounds of invitations on the first Monday of the month. If there is a second invitation round in a month, that round will be held on the third Monday of that month.

In January 2013, two invitation rounds will be held for the Skilled - Independent and Skilled - Regional (Provisional) visa subclasses covering a maximum of 3000 EOIs in that month.

These rounds will be on 7 January 2013 and 21 January 2013.

The table below lists the maximum number of invitations that will be issued in the respective rounds, by visa subclass.
7 January 2013
Visa Subclass Maximum Number
Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) 1400
Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) 100
21 January 2013
Visa Subclass Maximum Number
Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) 1400
Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) 100


----------



## dejumotalks

Any info with regards to State Nominations(sub -190) on the DIAC site.
It seems more quotas are given to sub-class 189.

Anyways, its a good one.


----------



## Cartisol

Stigmatic said:


> DIAC website updated:
> 
> Next round of invites will be sent in Jan 7th and 21st... As expected.
> 
> The Department of Immigration and Citizenship conducts rounds of invitations on the first Monday of the month. If there is a second invitation round in a month, that round will be held on the third Monday of that month.
> 
> In January 2013, two invitation rounds will be held for the Skilled - Independent and Skilled - Regional (Provisional) visa subclasses covering a maximum of 3000 EOIs in that month.
> 
> These rounds will be on 7 January 2013 and 21 January 2013.
> 
> The table below lists the maximum number of invitations that will be issued in the respective rounds, by visa subclass.
> 7 January 2013
> Visa Subclass Maximum Number
> Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) 1400
> Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) 100
> 21 January 2013
> Visa Subclass Maximum Number
> Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) 1400
> Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) 100


Champ  Cheers....!


----------



## pkrajanand

Minhas said:


> I applied on 13th November and still waiting for the result. My status changed from "With Assessor" to "In Progress" on 26th December, but still haven't received my result or even a clue about it's release date.


I applied on 12th Nov, and it is on "Stage-4 In Progress" for sometime now. Looks like, the 2 weeks vacation for ACS really slowed down the processing.


----------



## superm

pkrajanand said:


> I applied on 12th Nov, and it is on "Stage-4 In Progress" for sometime now. Looks like, the 2 weeks vacation for ACS really slowed down the processing.


Hang in there. It should be out before you ielts result is out. 
(considering your ielts exam is on 13th)


----------



## pkrajanand

superm said:


> Hang in there. It should be out before you ielts result is out.
> (considering your ielts exam is on 13th)


thats right. thanks for encouragement.


----------



## Cheema

I have applied the ACS on 25th NOV, and it was with Accessor since then.
Today status changed to "In Progress", but still in Stage 4. 
So, how long are they going to take to respond now after it changes to "In Progress"?

Appreciate your views who got the ACS.


----------



## fatemaster

Stigmatic said:


> Till now there are people who have applied after 20th Nov are waiting for the result. I believe this is the latest date, before 20th Nov almost every one have got there result ? Please if someone can correct this information.
> 
> People applied between 20-30 Nov are at Stage 4 - "With Accessor". So i think these people can get there result in 3rd week of Jan ( 21-26)....two weeks after the office opens on 14th.And people applied on Dec 1st week can expect there result by Jan end ( 28th Jan - 2nd Feb). In all these cases the SLA of 6-8 weeks are meeting and as per there mail they are keen to keep up their SLA`s irrespective of the holidays.



I also submitted on 6th Dec 2012 at Stage 4 - "With Accessor. :ranger:


----------



## fatemaster

samy25 said:


> yes i submitted on 23rd NOv and my status also got changed from "with assessor" to "In progress" but no email yet.
> 
> please inform when u get the lucky email..


Please inform once received email.... all the best


----------



## pkrajanand

fatemaster said:


> I also submitted on 6th Dec 2012 at Stage 4 - "With Accessor. :ranger:


Here is a 12 Nov applicant in stage-4 with accessor for about a week now  keep cool.


----------



## Cartisol

Cheema said:


> I have applied the ACS on 25th NOV, and it was with Accessor since then.
> Today status changed to "In Progress", but still in Stage 4.
> So, how long are they going to take to respond now after it changes to "In Progress"?
> 
> Appreciate your views who got the ACS.


Hi

I know atleast 5-6 people whose Status have changed from With Assessor to In progress since 28th Dec but none have got the result yet. Well as you may be aware, its due to vacation period.

And, you can be sure to get the result email when the status displays "Case finalised". However this status is very intermittent that in no time they will send you the result once it comes to this status. So don't worry even if you miss seeing this status. :focus: Considering those whose status have already changed and so far no result, you may anticipate your result after 16th Jan 2013. This is just my thoughts from the status of people here, but you can get the result anytime soon as well, as and when ACS employees resume to work full fledged 
*
In order to be cautious, please check your SPAM Folder regularly, as some servers put the ACS emails into Spam Folder sometime.*
All the best for your results, keep us posted  Cheers...!


----------



## wziadia

*status has been changed to "In Progress"*

hi every one,

I applied online on 16-Nov-2012 and the status has been changed to "With assessor - Stage 4" just in the next day...

few days ago the status has been changed again to "In progress - Stage 4", I think the holiday will makes us waiting a little more... if anyone applied in the same time, kindly feed me back


----------



## Cartisol

Cartisol said:


> Hey also there is a stage called 'Case finalised' which is last stage before they roll put the email result for you  Sometime you may not observe this status as its very quick that before you logon and see, they ll send you the mail.  . Cheers....!


This is the "Case Finalised" status that I was talking about mates....  in below link...Hope this helps you all 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...32725-acs-status-case-finalized-timeline.html

Cheers...!


----------



## Cheema

Hi Cartisol

Thanks for the clarification, it is really helpful info.
Could you please sugest what all things I would need to apply EOI and SA SS.
Your word on this would be greatly appreciated, as I want to be prepared ahead to apply. I already have IELTS score with me.

Thanks
Cheema


Cartisol said:


> Hi
> 
> I know atleast 5-6 people whose Status have changed from With Assessor to In progress since 28th Dec but none have got the result yet. Well as you may be aware, its due to vacation period.
> 
> And, you can be sure to get the result email when the status displays "Case finalised". However this status is very intermittent that in no time they will send you the result once it comes to this status. So don't worry even if you miss seeing this status. :focus: Considering those whose status have already changed and so far no result, you may anticipate your result after 16th Jan 2013. This is just my thoughts from the status of people here, but you can get the result anytime soon as well, as and when ACS employees resume to work full fledged
> *
> In order to be cautious, please check your SPAM Folder regularly, as some servers put the ACS emails into Spam Folder sometime.*
> All the best for your results, keep us posted  Cheers...!


----------



## Cheema

I applied on 25Nov and it went to stage 4 - with accessor on same day.
Today it changed to Stage 4 -- In Progress.
Hope to get result in next 10 days 

~Cheema


----------



## Sankar

Cheema said:


> Hi Cartisol
> 
> Thanks for the clarification, it is really helpful info.
> Could you please sugest what all things I would need to apply EOI and SA SS.
> Your word on this would be greatly appreciated, as I want to be prepared ahead to apply. I already have IELTS score with me.
> 
> Thanks
> Cheema


Hi Cheema,

I am also looking for similar information. If you get to know this information, please share with us. I am planning to apply for NSW SS. Got the IELTS with 6+ in all the modules and waiting for ACS. Expecting it by next one week. Thanks for the help. Cheers....!


----------



## Cartisol

Cheema said:


> Hi Cartisol
> 
> Thanks for the clarification, it is really helpful info.
> Could you please sugest what all things I would need to apply EOI and SA SS.
> Your word on this would be greatly appreciated, as I want to be prepared ahead to apply. I already have IELTS score with me.
> 
> Thanks
> Cheema


Hi Cheema

If you are interested in visa 190 which is a State Sponsorship you should do the following: (Here I'm giving general info for any SS). Please go through the respective state's website link I give below in order to confirm the authentic requirements and to follow.

Assuming, you have 7 or above in each modules of IELTS or assuming you satisfy the min IELTS requirement of respective state given in their website link below:

1.	Lodge an EoI as soon as you have your ACS assessment . Select visa 190 and SA as the state to sponsor you.

2.	Apply with SA* (But please check with the fellow members or in EOI Submitted club where Anne Christina or any other senior expats will be able to give you a more correct latest info on this)*. Here is the link: https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol
https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/eligibility_requirements
It is best to lodge your EoI before applying for state sponsorship because they will ask you for your EoI number. Not sure if SA charges you something but NSW charges around 350$. Please read through the link above and understand for specific requirements like Min fund if any you need to show etc  I believe, you should send all your documents as hard copy to SA SS through courier with any processing fee if applicable. These info will be clearly mentioned in the link I gave above  (However I am really not sure if its online or through courier for SA, but for NSW its through courier - Anne will give you right info on this).

Right link for all your queries and to catch our senior expats like Anne or any other is below:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...17201-eoi-submitted-club-445.html#post1006255

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-score-state-sponsorship-150.html#post1006395

3.	You will automatically receive an invitation as soon as SA sponsors you (*Not sure about processing time and you can get in touch with Anne Christina or other senior expats regarding this)*. They will notify DIAC and you will get an email. Once you are invited you will have to lodge your application via evisa (there will be an “apply visa” button in skillselect which takes you to evisa) and you have to pay the visa fee of $3,060.

4.	Next it’s time to provide all documents. Those include:

a. Proof of all your claims (Here the checklist: http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/190-applicant-checklist.pdf )

b.	Police clearance certificates (PCC): You will have to provide police clearance from every country where you have lived for more than 1 year in the last 10 years. There is a lot of info about this on this forum. The PCC is valid for 1 year. If you've any specific queries on this, let me know in PM.

c.	Medical clearance: You can schedule your medical examination as soon as you paid your visa fees. There will be a link in your evisa page. 

5.	Now you can sit back and wait for your case officer or pray for an instant visa grant. The case officer will let you know if you need to provide anything else.

Note: If you have a spouse or family you should prob know:
- Your spouse & children also need to get medical clearance
- Police clearance is required for every family member older than 16
- Your spouse needs to have functional English (4.5 in IELTS or previous studies where instruction was in English), otherwise there is a fee of $4,250 for your spouse.

Hope this all helps you and would answer any possible queries that you might have had. Don't hesitate to drop me a message if you have any further questions. Best wishes  Cheers...!


----------



## Cartisol

Sankar said:


> Hi Cheema,
> 
> I am also looking for similar information. If you get to know this information, please share with us. I am planning to apply for NSW SS. Got the IELTS with 6+ in all the modules and waiting for ACS. Expecting it by next one week. Thanks for the help. Cheers....!


Hi Sankar

I have given the details in my post above for your query. However, you need to follow this below link for your NSW SS application process. I know it charges some fee (Around 350$). And the processing time was 2-4 weeks, but now its increased to min of 2 months I guess.

Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

Rest all process same for you as I gave in the above post. Hope this helps. I believe, the right thread to discuss and know all your detailed or specific queries will be 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...17201-eoi-submitted-club-445.html#post1006255

Hope you get ACS soon, all the best  Cheers...!


----------



## Cartisol

Cartisol said:


> Hi Cheema
> 
> If you are interested in visa 190 which is a State Sponsorship you should do the following: (Here I'm giving general info for any SS). Please go through the respective state's website link I give below in order to confirm the authentic requirements and to follow.
> 
> Assuming, you have 7 or above in each modules of IELTS or assuming you satisfy the min IELTS requirement of respective state given in their website link below:
> 
> 1.	Lodge an EoI as soon as you have your ACS assessment . Select visa 190 and SA as the state to sponsor you.
> 
> 2.	Apply with SA* (But please check with the fellow members or in EOI Submitted club where Anne Christina or any other senior expats will be able to give you a more correct latest info on this)*. Here is the link: https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol
> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/eligibility_requirements
> It is best to lodge your EoI before applying for state sponsorship because they will ask you for your EoI number. Not sure if SA charges you something but NSW charges around 350$. Please read through the link above and understand for specific requirements like Min fund if any you need to show etc  I believe, you should send all your documents as hard copy to SA SS through courier with any processing fee if applicable. These info will be clearly mentioned in the link I gave above  (However I am really not sure if its online or through courier for SA, but for NSW its through courier - Anne will give you right info on this).
> 
> Right link for all your queries and to catch our senior expats like Anne or any other is below:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...17201-eoi-submitted-club-445.html#post1006255
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-score-state-sponsorship-150.html#post1006395
> 
> 3.	You will automatically receive an invitation as soon as SA sponsors you (*Not sure about processing time and you can get in touch with Anne Christina or other senior expats regarding this)*. They will notify DIAC and you will get an email. Once you are invited you will have to lodge your application via evisa (there will be an “apply visa” button in skillselect which takes you to evisa) and you have to pay the visa fee of $3,060.
> 
> 4.	Next it’s time to provide all documents. Those include:
> 
> a. Proof of all your claims (Here the checklist: http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/190-applicant-checklist.pdf )
> 
> b.	Police clearance certificates (PCC): You will have to provide police clearance from every country where you have lived for more than 1 year in the last 10 years. There is a lot of info about this on this forum. The PCC is valid for 1 year. If you've any specific queries on this, let me know in PM.
> 
> c.	Medical clearance: You can schedule your medical examination as soon as you paid your visa fees. There will be a link in your evisa page.
> 
> 5.	Now you can sit back and wait for your case officer or pray for an instant visa grant. The case officer will let you know if you need to provide anything else.
> 
> Note: If you have a spouse or family you should prob know:
> - Your spouse & children also need to get medical clearance
> - Police clearance is required for every family member older than 16
> - Your spouse needs to have functional English (4.5 in IELTS or previous studies where instruction was in English), otherwise there is a fee of $4,250 for your spouse.
> 
> Hope this all helps you and would answer any possible queries that you might have had. Don't hesitate to drop me a message if you have any further questions. Best wishes  Cheers...!


Cheema and Sankar:

PCC Links: Please go through this links from first post, you will know everything how to get PCC 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...0-indian-police-clearance-certificate-28.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ving-australia/110667-pcc-timeframe-pune.html

Cheers


----------



## vsubnis

Cartisol said:


> Cheema and Sankar:
> 
> PCC Links: Please go through this links from first post, you will know everything how to get PCC
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...0-indian-police-clearance-certificate-28.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ving-australia/110667-pcc-timeframe-pune.html
> 
> Cheers


I got an auto reply form ACS that they would reopen on 7th January. If anyone on this forum gets anything back from ACS this week, please let others know cause that would me they are working this week and would reduce our processing time for assessment by a week


----------



## fatemaster

vsubnis said:


> I got an auto reply form ACS that they would reopen on 7th January. If anyone on this forum gets anything back from ACS this week, please let others know cause that would me they are working this week and would reduce our processing time for assessment by a week


yeah....received O0O reply says ...they would reopen on 7th January :focus:

but ACS site says....they would be open on 14th January ...


----------



## Stigmatic

I have mailed ACS some 7-8 days back. Today i got a reply from them saying that the office will reopen on 14th, but if they are mailing me on 7th this mean that the office is open now. 

According to my assumption they are just having a weeks buffer time to clear up outstanding Reports and meet deadline. 

I hope people will start getting their reports in coming 1-2 days. 

People please keep posted.


----------



## abu_jassir

Hi;

I submitted my ACS application on 4/1/2013 and until this time it is showing in progress. It is not assigned to any officer, anyone has same status?

Thanks.


----------



## Cheema

Hi Cartisol

Thanks for a very informative thread. Appreciate your detailed process.
Still I have to renew my wife's passport which will expire in July 13. I think her passport is required at later stage when I apply to DIAC....right?

I have another query:
Suppose, me and my wife gets Visa. Can I fly there alone and arrange accomodation and get a job and then bring my partner. is that possible?
If yes, How?

Thanks in advance
~Cheema


Cartisol said:


> Hi Cheema
> 
> If you are interested in visa 190 which is a State Sponsorship you should do the following: (Here I'm giving general info for any SS). Please go through the respective state's website link I give below in order to confirm the authentic requirements and to follow.
> 
> Assuming, you have 7 or above in each modules of IELTS or assuming you satisfy the min IELTS requirement of respective state given in their website link below:
> 
> 1.	Lodge an EoI as soon as you have your ACS assessment . Select visa 190 and SA as the state to sponsor you.
> 
> 2.	Apply with SA* (But please check with the fellow members or in EOI Submitted club where Anne Christina or any other senior expats will be able to give you a more correct latest info on this)*. Here is the link: https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol
> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/eligibility_requirements
> It is best to lodge your EoI before applying for state sponsorship because they will ask you for your EoI number. Not sure if SA charges you something but NSW charges around 350$. Please read through the link above and understand for specific requirements like Min fund if any you need to show etc  I believe, you should send all your documents as hard copy to SA SS through courier with any processing fee if applicable. These info will be clearly mentioned in the link I gave above  (However I am really not sure if its online or through courier for SA, but for NSW its through courier - Anne will give you right info on this).
> 
> Right link for all your queries and to catch our senior expats like Anne or any other is below:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...17201-eoi-submitted-club-445.html#post1006255
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-score-state-sponsorship-150.html#post1006395
> 
> 3.	You will automatically receive an invitation as soon as SA sponsors you (*Not sure about processing time and you can get in touch with Anne Christina or other senior expats regarding this)*. They will notify DIAC and you will get an email. Once you are invited you will have to lodge your application via evisa (there will be an “apply visa” button in skillselect which takes you to evisa) and you have to pay the visa fee of $3,060.
> 
> 4.	Next it’s time to provide all documents. Those include:
> 
> a. Proof of all your claims (Here the checklist: http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/190-applicant-checklist.pdf )
> 
> b.	Police clearance certificates (PCC): You will have to provide police clearance from every country where you have lived for more than 1 year in the last 10 years. There is a lot of info about this on this forum. The PCC is valid for 1 year. If you've any specific queries on this, let me know in PM.
> 
> c.	Medical clearance: You can schedule your medical examination as soon as you paid your visa fees. There will be a link in your evisa page.
> 
> 5.	Now you can sit back and wait for your case officer or pray for an instant visa grant. The case officer will let you know if you need to provide anything else.
> 
> Note: If you have a spouse or family you should prob know:
> - Your spouse & children also need to get medical clearance
> - Police clearance is required for every family member older than 16
> - Your spouse needs to have functional English (4.5 in IELTS or previous studies where instruction was in English), otherwise there is a fee of $4,250 for your spouse.
> 
> Hope this all helps you and would answer any possible queries that you might have had. Don't hesitate to drop me a message if you have any further questions. Best wishes  Cheers...!


----------



## superm

Cheema said:


> Hi Cartisol
> 
> Thanks for a very informative thread. Appreciate your detailed process.
> Still I have to renew my wife's passport which will expire in July 13. I think her passport is required at later stage when I apply to DIAC....right?
> 
> I have another query:
> Suppose, me and my wife gets Visa. Can I fly there alone and arrange accomodation and get a job and then bring my partner. is that possible?
> If yes, How?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> ~Cheema


That is very much possible. But please note that when you get visa - you get a date by which each visa holder is required to visit Oz at least once to validate visa. This date is generally one year + minimum of (med or pcc date).


----------



## Cartisol

Cheema said:


> Hi Cartisol
> 
> Thanks for a very informative thread. Appreciate your detailed process.
> Still I have to renew my wife's passport which will expire in July 13. I think her passport is required at later stage when I apply to DIAC....right?
> 
> I have another query:
> Suppose, me and my wife gets Visa. Can I fly there alone and arrange accomodation and get a job and then bring my partner. is that possible?
> If yes, How?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> ~Cheema


Hi Cheema

You're welcome. Well indeed your wife's passport is required if you're applying for her also as your partner/dependant. You need to hurry up with the process of renewing it!

Well on your second query, yes it is very much possible. However, I don't know what you need to fill in the arrival form in Airport in Australia and or related details. Better I think Anne or Superm or any other Senior expat can reply you on that ! Please shoot your query in EOI Submitted club  !

But staying/accomodation in Sydney/Melbourne shouldn't be a problem at all as its easy to get one before you go itself. There is a website called Gumtree where you can find many Indians Ad where they want room partners. You can get in touch with them accordingly. Remember, I saw that nobody ll come and receive you in Airport  unlike in USA where you can expect client or indians receiving us 

But its all quite user friendly everything in Australia (I know it in Sydney and Melbourne) but not sure about other places but it should be the same. Just go out, exchange your currency in Airport and go to Taxi section out. Its very friendly I have seen there. So you can easily settle yourself initially and get the local experience for sometime and then you can book your house for your family in sometime. 

Hope that helps.

Cheers


----------



## Cartisol

superm said:


> That is very much possible. But please note that when you get visa - you get a date by which each visa holder is required to visit Oz at least once to validate visa. This date is generally one year + minimum of (med or pcc date).


Very true, I agree.


----------



## LaFleur

Hey guys,

My ACS status changed to In-Progress today - looks like they are picking up pace again after the long hols. 

Cheers!


----------



## Cartisol

LaFleur said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My ACS status changed to In-Progress today - looks like they are picking up pace again after the long hols.
> 
> Cheers!


Congratulations, that's really quick in your case as because people whose status changed since 28th dec still haven't got results. But hope this week so many ll get results. 

And once its out for you, only EOI and then you ll get your invite in Feb 1st round by worst case 

Cheers...!


----------



## Janneeyrre

That's great


----------



## SSP

Hello guys, Are you aware of the rule "You should have worked for min 12 months out of previous 24 in the same portfolio"?
I have a gap of 9 months and about to apply for Tester portfolio so m not sure whether to go ahead or not coz if it crosses 12 months, I would not be eligible considering the above mentioned rule.
I inquired with a non-MARA agent and he said that the rule is no more in existence however I have not come across any documentation on web mentioning the rule has been taken away.
Senior expats, any clues?


----------



## Newborn

SSP said:


> Hello guys, Are you aware of the rule "You should have worked for min 12 months out of previous 24 in the same portfolio"?
> I have a gap of 9 months and about to apply for Tester portfolio so m not sure whether to go ahead or not coz if it crosses 12 months, I would not be eligible considering the above mentioned rule.
> I inquired with a non-MARA agent and he said that the rule is no more in existence however I have not come across any documentation on web mentioning the rule has been taken away.
> Senior expats, any clues?


Hi SSP,

That is correct; this rule is exempted now. I've personally discussed this case with my lawyer and she advised that this rule no more exists. Even if it is, you should prove that you've worked for 12 months in last 24 months. You just have 9 months gap. In my point of view, you can go-ahead.

Good luck.


----------



## SSP

Newborn said:


> Hi SSP,
> 
> That is correct; this rule is exempted now. I've personally discussed this case with my lawyer and she advised that this rule no more exists. Even if it is, you should prove that you've worked for 12 months in last 24 months. You just have 9 months gap. In my point of view, you can go-ahead.
> 
> Good luck.


Thx NEWBORN...


----------



## sunnydayz1985

Good to know that things are getting picked up after the break. We were worried things would start only after Jan 14. 

We submitted my husband's docs for ACS on Dec 2nd, but it moved to stage 4 only on Dec 21 as we had hassles getting docs on company letterhead.  Have been looking at the application status page every few hours. But, it still says 'With assessor'. 

Keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## abu_jassir

No case manager to my application... I applied on 4-jan 2013 ...


----------



## fatemaster

LaFleur said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My ACS status changed to In-Progress today - looks like they are picking up pace again after the long hols.
> 
> Cheers!


wish you will see +ve report sooner....thanks


----------



## Stigmatic

Expats !!!

Any news on ACS Result ? Report ...


----------



## Sankar

Stigmatic said:


> Expats !!!
> 
> Any news on ACS Result ? Report ...



I have applied on 30-Nov. Still the status is "With Assessor".


----------



## Stigmatic

Sankar said:


> I have applied on 30-Nov. Still the status is "With Assessor".


Hopefully you will get your report before 21st Jan, so that you can apply before the next round on invite.


----------



## Stigmatic

People having their status as "In Process" any news ? Did any1 get their Report ?


----------



## samy25

Stigmatic said:


> People having their status as "In Process" any news ? Did any1 get their Report ?


I read on ACS Website that they are not going to "Case Finalized" stage before 14 Jan 2013 cuz of their holidays..

so though Acs is working to change our status from "with assessor " to "in progress"
but they are not going to final it before that ..less days left.... n i still didnt book my next Ielts..just waiting for ACS


----------



## Stigmatic

samy25 said:


> I read on ACS Website that they are not going to "Case Finalized" stage before 14 Jan 2013 cuz of their holidays..
> 
> so though Acs is working to change our status from "with assessor " to "in progress"
> but they are not going to final it before that ..less days left.... n i still didnt book my next Ielts..just waiting for ACS


Can you please share the link


----------



## samy25

Stigmatic said:


> Can you please share the link


sure :

https://www.acs.org.au/news-and-media/news-and-media-releases/2012/acs-christmas-office-closure

"ACS Christmas Office Closure

The ACS offices, including state branches, will be closed over the Christmas period from Friday 21 December 2012 and will reopen on Monday 14 January 2013.

Migration Skills Assessment

Applications will be taken and receipted during this period through our online form, however no applications will be finalised during the office closure period. To submit an application, visit our online application page."


----------



## MrTweek

Submitted my Skills Assessment request on 24/12.
I guess I can't expect results before mid/end of February?
My Spouse's visa (working holiday) ends on 1st of April, seems rather unlikely to have my PR granted until then.
If she wants to stay on a 3-months-tourist-visa after 1st of April, will she still have to leave the country for a day or so?

Once we get our PR, will it be valid from the day it is granted?

I never heard anyone complaining about having problems with recognition of a de-facto relationship, so I assume that is quite straight forward. Do they ask for any kind of proof and how particular are they about it? We lived together for like 3 years, so that shouldn't be an issue, but I am not keen on having rental agreements and bank statements translated as this will cost quite some more time and money.

Anything else I can do to speed things up? Police checks should arrive this month, translation will take about 3 days max.
I got my EoI application prepared on the website already, so I just need to upload skills assesment details once I get them and click on submit. I would like to apply for the visa on the day I receive an invitation.
________________
Subclass 189 (60 points), 261313 Software Engineer | IELTS results 2012-12-14 (9/8.5/7/7) | SA submitted: 2012-12-24


----------



## Cartisol

MrTweek said:


> Submitted my Skills Assessment request on 24/12.
> I guess I can't expect results before mid/end of February?
> My Spouse's visa (working holiday) ends on 1st of April, seems rather unlikely to have my PR granted until then.
> If she wants to stay on a 3-months-tourist-visa after 1st of April, will she still have to leave the country for a day or so?
> 
> Once we get our PR, will it be valid from the day it is granted?
> 
> I never heard anyone complaining about having problems with recognition of a de-facto relationship, so I assume that is quite straight forward. Do they ask for any kind of proof and how particular are they about it? We lived together for like 3 years, so that shouldn't be an issue, but I am not keen on having rental agreements and bank statements translated as this will cost quite some more time and money.
> 
> Anything else I can do to speed things up? Police checks should arrive this month, translation will take about 3 days max.
> I got my EoI application prepared on the website already, so I just need to upload skills assesment details once I get them and click on submit. I would like to apply for the visa on the day I receive an invitation.
> ________________
> Subclass 189 (60 points), 261313 Software Engineer | IELTS results 2012-12-14 (9/8.5/7/7) | SA submitted: 2012-12-24


I can answer your ACS question; yes as you rightly predicted, you cannot expect the result until last week of February as I see from the statistics of people who applied ACS on early November haven't got their results yet.

And good about your EOI which is ready. I'm not sure about other queries of yours.

All the best, cheers...!


----------



## nsrivast

Finally I received my ACS result today. Assessment is positive.
TimeLine for my application
Application Filed 22/11/12
Assessor Assigned 27/11/12
Changed to InProgress 28/12/12
Result 10/01/13


----------



## sbj

hi srivast, 

i heard ACS office is closed from 21st dec to 14th jan.but how come they processed ur application ?

~SBJ


----------



## HannahSibson

Thats really great.. I have applied on 7th December and it reached level 4(with assessor )on the same day. However, the status is same till today. Any idea when can i expect? I have very less number of documents and its all straight forward. For instance, single organisation, engineering in computer science etc.i have got my roles and resp. In company letter head. 

Also if i get acs done can i apply for EOI on the same date? (my IELTS is ready).

Can i apply for PCC now? If so what are the procedures. Considring i have passport issued from a different state than Bangalore. I live in Bangalore from past few years.

Thanks,
Hannah


----------



## samy25

sbj said:


> hi srivast,
> 
> i heard ACS office is closed from 21st dec to 14th jan.but how come they processed ur application ?
> 
> ~SBJ


yeah i read the same on ACS website that they would not finalized any case before 14th....m just crossing my fingers as i submitted on 23 nov...


----------



## Cartisol

samy25 said:


> yeah i read the same on ACS website that they would not finalized any case before 14th....m just crossing my fingers as i submitted on 23 nov...


As I said earlier, it's just an official statement given in the website. Most people will be in holidays, it doesn't mean no human would work or like a complete shut down. There are few people who don't go on these holidays because of their personal convenience of going at other time. So the officer who is present can very well work on their job  And for your kind information, already about 8 people got their ACS Status changed since 28th Dec 2012. They all should be receiving the result; because those applicant's officers are certainly working. 

Cheers


----------



## Cartisol

HannahSibson said:


> Thats really great.. I have applied on 7th December and it reached level 4(with assessor )on the same day. However, the status is same till today. Any idea when can i expect? I have very less number of documents and its all straight forward. For instance, single organisation, engineering in computer science etc.i have got my roles and resp. In company letter head.
> 
> Also if i get acs done can i apply for EOI on the same date? (my IELTS is ready).
> 
> Can i apply for PCC now? If so what are the procedures. Considring i have passport issued from a different state than Bangalore. I live in Bangalore from past few years.
> 
> Thanks,
> Hannah


You can expect your results in late February. And then if you've all relevant requirements ready for EOI, you can apply.

You cannot apply for PCC even before you get your ACS as firstly,what is the guarantee of positive ACS ? (I am not forcing you because of this reason, but you should also consider thinking this before you step forward). Secondly what is the PSK asks you to prove that you are eligible and applying for Australia ? You cannot claim it with your just applied ACS either. Because you don't have the eligibility proof yet to defend yourself  In most cases, I see the PSK asks for CO letters which can happen only after you apply for Visa. 

And by chance if something stops your process, and by that time fortunately you managed to get PCC, again if your process is not getting completed within 1 year of issue of PCC, your Visa will not be valid. You should consider all these things 

Its not being pessimistic but you should circumspect all of these and if other personal challenges if any you foresee.

Cheers


----------



## Cartisol

nsrivast said:


> Finally I received my ACS result today. Assessment is positive.
> TimeLine for my application
> Application Filed 22/11/12
> Assessor Assigned 27/11/12
> Changed to InProgress 28/12/12
> Result 10/01/13


Oh yo !!! Congratulations man   . I am in PM with you.


----------



## Newborn

Cartisol said:


> You can expect your results in late February. And then if you've all relevant requirements ready for EOI, you can apply.
> 
> You cannot apply for PCC even before you get your ACS as firstly,what is the guarantee of positive ACS ? (I am not forcing you because of this reason, but you should also consider thinking this before you step forward). Secondly what is the PSK asks you to prove that you are eligible and applying for Australia ? You cannot claim it with your just applied ACS either. Because you don't have the eligibility proof yet to defend yourself  In most cases, I see the PSK asks for CO letters which can happen only after you apply for Visa.
> 
> And by chance if something stops your process, and by that time fortunately you managed to get PCC, again if your process is not getting completed within 1 year of issue of PCC, your Visa will not be valid. You should consider all these things
> 
> Its not being pessimistic but you should circumspect all of these and if other personal challenges if any you foresee.
> 
> Cheers


I agree with this.


----------



## exxpat

*ACS Skills Assessment Result*

Hello Everyone, is there anyone whose progress changed from "With Assessor" to "In Progress" and he/she applied from 13th Nov to 20th Nov?

I applied on 17th Nov and since then it is with Assessor. I am not being impatient here as i am looking for 14th onward dates for result.

Thanks,


----------



## nsrivast

samy25 said:


> yeah i read the same on ACS website that they would not finalized any case before 14th....m just crossing my fingers as i submitted on 23 nov...


I think its a case to case basis and as some suggested that people are still working though they had mentioned the opening date as 14th. May be they want to clear up the backlogs. Wait till monday, you may hear something from them.


----------



## HannahSibson

Cartisol said:


> You can expect your results in late February. And then if you've all relevant requirements ready for EOI, you can apply.
> 
> You cannot apply for PCC even before you get your ACS as firstly,what is the guarantee of positive ACS ? (I am not forcing you because of this reason, but you should also consider thinking this before you step forward). Secondly what is the PSK asks you to prove that you are eligible and applying for Australia ? You cannot claim it with your just applied ACS either. Because you don't have the eligibility proof yet to defend yourself  In most cases, I see the PSK asks for CO letters which can happen only after you apply for Visa.
> 
> And by chance if something stops your process, and by that time fortunately you managed to get PCC, again if your process is not getting completed within 1 year of issue of PCC, your Visa will not be valid. You should consider all these things
> 
> Its not being pessimistic but you should circumspect all of these and if other personal challenges if any you foresee.
> 
> Cheers[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks for ur reply... I m little disappointed after seeing this ...


----------



## HannahSibson

;( ...disappointed.


----------



## Cartisol

exxpat said:


> Hello Everyone, is there anyone whose progress changed from "With Assessor" to "In Progress" and he/she applied from 13th Nov to 20th Nov?
> 
> I applied on 17th Nov and since then it is with Assessor. I am not being impatient here as i am looking for 14th onward dates for result.
> 
> Thanks,


Yes buddy, you can anticipate your results on 3rd week of Jan(My stats shows) because there are around 8 people whose status got changed who applied in the time period you said. It changed since 28th Dec. However only one got the result yesterday. Others are yet to get. Since in your case it hasn't changed to in progress yet, you can anticipate results in 3rd or by worst case 4th week 

Best wishes....Cheers...!


----------



## sbj

hi all, 

i applied on 11th dec but my status is still "With accessor" it has'nt change since 30 day, anybody have idea about this ?

~sbj


----------



## Cartisol

HannahSibson said:


> Cartisol said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can expect your results in late February. And then if you've all relevant requirements ready for EOI, you can apply.
> 
> You cannot apply for PCC even before you get your ACS as firstly,what is the guarantee of positive ACS ? (I am not forcing you because of this reason, but you should also consider thinking this before you step forward). Secondly what is the PSK asks you to prove that you are eligible and applying for Australia ? You cannot claim it with your just applied ACS either. Because you don't have the eligibility proof yet to defend yourself  In most cases, I see the PSK asks for CO letters which can happen only after you apply for Visa.
> 
> And by chance if something stops your process, and by that time fortunately you managed to get PCC, again if your process is not getting completed within 1 year of issue of PCC, your Visa will not be valid. You should consider all these things
> 
> Its not being pessimistic but you should circumspect all of these and if other personal challenges if any you foresee.
> 
> Cheers[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks for ur reply... I m little disappointed after seeing this ...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I'm sorry to be the bearer of message that made you disappoint; its just that, if I were you, I would have thought this way. However, its still upto you if you can manage against all of these  Don't worry if you can intrepidly answer for yourself on all of these factors and can audaciously go for PCC as because its possible, but not advisable considering these factors I told you.
> 
> So, cheerup and think and step ahead
> 
> Cheers...!
Click to expand...


----------



## Cartisol

sbj said:


> hi all,
> 
> i applied on 11th dec but my status is still "With accessor" it has'nt change since 30 day, anybody have idea about this ?
> 
> ~sbj


Buddy don't expect result until February 3rd week. Dont panic, because they have lot of backlogs to clear. People who applied since 10th Nov haven't received their result yet and some didn't have their Status changed to "In Progress" 

Hope you get your results soon  Cheers..>!


----------



## UdayBASIS

Hi All,

Applied for ACS on 23rd December. Till yesterday, it was in Stage 1. Today, it turned to 'Allocated' (Stage 2).

So, I guess, there is some action going on at ACS this week, at least for the last couple of days.

Cheers up!!..

BR,
Uday


----------



## getbinoj

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Applied for ACS on 23rd December. Till yesterday, it was in Stage 1. Today, it turned to 'Allocated' (Stage 2).
> 
> So, I guess, there is some action going on at ACS this week, at least for the last couple of days.
> 
> Cheers up!!..
> 
> BR,
> Uday



Got positive Assessment from ACS today 

ACS Submitted - 24-Nov-2012

With Assessor - 27-Nov-2012

Inprogress - 2-Jan-2013

Case Finalized - 11-Jan-2013
----------------------------------------------------------------------
IELTS - 8-DEC-2012 , R:9,W:8,S:8.5, L:9 -> Overall -> 8

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Total points for EOI :80


----------



## samy25

getbinoj said:


> Got positive Assessment from ACS today
> 
> ACS Submitted - 24-Nov-2012
> 
> With Assessor - 27-Nov-2012
> 
> Inprogress - 2-Jan-2013
> 
> Case Finalized - 11-Jan-2013
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> IELTS - 8-DEC-2012 , R:9,W:8,S:8.5, L:9 -> Overall -> 8
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Total points for EOI :80


congrates..i still didnt get anything .. i applied for ICT BA..wat was urz?


----------



## Cheema

I applied on 25th NOV, expecting the ACS response next week.


~Cheema


----------



## dejumotalks

hello guys,

I applied to ACS on dec.29 and status changed to allocated today. I guess work has started at their offices.
Praying for a swift and positive outcome.


----------



## aussie_german

dejumotalks said:


> hello guys,
> 
> I applied to ACS on dec.29 and status changed to allocated today. I guess work has started at their offices.
> Praying for a swift and positive outcome.


That's strange .. according to there site they resume work from the 14th jan .. i have applied on the 19th dec .. for me status is still the same .. "with assessor"


----------



## HannahSibson

Cartisol said:


> HannahSibson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I'm sorry to be the bearer of message that made you disappoint; its just that, if I were you, I would have thought this way. However, its still upto you if you can manage against all of these  Don't worry if you can intrepidly answer for yourself on all of these factors and can audaciously go for PCC as because its possible, but not advisable considering these factors I told you.
> 
> So, cheerup and think and step ahead
> 
> Cheers...!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..anyway whatever u said is considerable. Me and my hubby were thinking to have all the docs ready to not delay becoz of any sort of delay in getting documents. Now i am waiting with fingers crossed..
Click to expand...


----------



## Cartisol

getbinoj said:


> Got positive Assessment from ACS today
> 
> ACS Submitted - 24-Nov-2012
> 
> With Assessor - 27-Nov-2012
> 
> Inprogress - 2-Jan-2013
> 
> Case Finalized - 11-Jan-2013
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> IELTS - 8-DEC-2012 , R:9,W:8,S:8.5, L:9 -> Overall -> 8
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Total points for EOI :80


Many congratulations buddy . It was fantastic (Fast and furious) on your case 

And 80 points :0 Dude I think with 80 points you will get invite the fraction of moment you apply EOI  haha Well good man, something which is rare and great 

All the best, cheer... !


----------



## sameera207

getbinoj said:


> Got positive Assessment from ACS today
> 
> ACS Submitted - 24-Nov-2012
> 
> With Assessor - 27-Nov-2012
> 
> Inprogress - 2-Jan-2013
> 
> Case Finalized - 11-Jan-2013
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> IELTS - 8-DEC-2012 , R:9,W:8,S:8.5, L:9 -> Overall -> 8
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Total points for EOI :80


thats great. All the best


----------



## wziadia

I got email from them, asking me for extra document which is my transcript with subjects name, as I uploaded one with subjects codes only...

the problem is that my university is very restricted about that and can't provide me such a document... the other option is providing full book with all subjects in the college including mine but the book contains 300 pages, with my subjects has been marked and the book has been certified at the end of it...

now should I upload all 300 pages or only the one which have my subjects? I sent them email but they didn't give me clear answer, any one had this?


----------



## amirrk

sameera207 said:


> thats great. All the best


i thought ACS was off until 14th jan!!!!


----------



## pkrajanand

finally my results came out, which is positive to my greatest relief 

Timelines are:-

Applied : 12 Nov 2012 IN-PROGRESS
Stage2: 13 Nov 2012 Allocated
Stage3: 13 Nov 2012 In-Progress
Stage4: 13 Nov 2012 With Assessor
Stage4: In Progress(most probably on Jan 1st week, forgot to track)
Case Finalized: 14 Jan 2012

-Raj


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

Guys - I finally got my ACS reults today!!!! woohooo... Took more than 3 months but finally it is done! All my 3.7 years exp was considered.


----------



## blurr

Got my +ve ACS result this morning.. I submitted my application on Nov 19


----------



## HannahSibson

pkrajanand said:


> finally my results came out, which is positive to my greatest relief
> 
> Timelines are:-
> 
> Applied : 12 Nov 2012 IN-PROGRESS
> Stage2: 13 Nov 2012 Allocated
> Stage3: 13 Nov 2012 In-Progress
> Stage4: 13 Nov 2012 With Assessor
> Stage4: In Progress(most probably on Jan 1st week, forgot to track)
> Case Finalized: 14 Jan 2012
> 
> -Raj


Congrats..hope u did ielts well..


----------



## HannahSibson

pearljam said:


> Guys - I finally got my ACS reults today!!!! woohooo... Took more than 3 months but finally it is done! All my 3.7 years exp was considered.


Congrats..


----------



## pkrajanand

HannahSibson said:


> Congrats..hope u did ielts well..


Not really up-to my expectation. fingers crossed.


----------



## Cartisol

pkrajanand said:


> Not really up-to my expectation. fingers crossed.


Dude

Congratulations.

Have you received the email yet from ACS ?

Cheers


----------



## Cartisol

pearljam said:


> Guys - I finally got my ACS reults today!!!! woohooo... Took more than 3 months but finally it is done! All my 3.7 years exp was considered.


Hey dude.....Congratulations man  oh yo long time... !!!

Cheers ....


----------



## HannahSibson

pkrajanand said:


> Not really up-to my expectation. fingers crossed.


Oops..r u in Bangalore?if so can u share ur email id.


----------



## Cartisol

blurr said:


> Got my +ve ACS result this morning.. I submitted my application on Nov 19


Congratulations buddy. Best wishes for your further process 

Cheers


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

Cartisol said:


> Hey dude.....Congratulations man  oh yo long time... !!!
> 
> Cheers ....


Thanks a lot.. Really happy after the looooong wait!


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

HannahSibson said:


> Congrats..


thank u


----------



## Cartisol

pearljam said:


> Thanks a lot.. Really happy after the looooong wait!


Welcome bud.....Yup, I remember we meet after a long time here.....what more, a quick EOI needs to be placed....Place it and relax...

Cheers....


----------



## fatemaster

blurr said:


> Got my +ve ACS result this morning.. I submitted my application on Nov 19


Hearty Congratulations....


My ACS Timelines are:-

Applied : 06 Dec 2012 IN-PROGRESS
Stage4: 07 Dec 2012 With Assessor
Stage4: ????
Case Finalized: ???

will it be by 21st Jan 2013?


Thanks,
FM


----------



## Stigmatic

fatemaster said:


> Hearty Congratulations....
> 
> 
> My ACS Timelines are:-
> 
> Applied : 06 Dec 2012 IN-PROGRESS
> Stage4: 07 Dec 2012 With Assessor
> Stage4: ????
> Case Finalized: ???
> 
> will it be by 21st Jan 2013?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> FM



Hi Fatemaster,

I highly doubt that you will get your ACS before 21st Jan. I have also applied of 6th Dec under ICT BA and hoping to get it by 1st feb, so that can submit EOI for Feb. 

What is your skill set.


----------



## Cartisol

fatemaster said:


> Hearty Congratulations....
> 
> 
> My ACS Timelines are:-
> 
> Applied : 06 Dec 2012 IN-PROGRESS
> Stage4: 07 Dec 2012 With Assessor
> Stage4: ????
> Case Finalized: ???
> 
> will it be by 21st Jan 2013?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> FM


As Stigmatic mentioned, definitely NO. You could anticipate your results by 2nd half of Feb at the earliest. As because people who have applied around 6-10th Nov itself many haven't got the results. But it can speed up though.

Hope you get your results soon


----------



## Cheema

Guys, 

My occupation 262111 Database Administrator, is not more listed in the SA SOL.
Earlier this week it was there, and it was under High Availability, now its is showing as off-list.
What should I do?

~Cheema


----------



## fatemaster

Stigmatic said:


> Hi Fatemaster,
> 
> I highly doubt that you will get your ACS before 21st Jan. I have also applied of 6th Dec under ICT BA and hoping to get it by 1st feb, so that can submit EOI for Feb.
> 
> What is your skill set.


Hi Stigmatic, 

Mine is 261313....its very hard wait N see


----------



## fatemaster

Cartisol said:


> As Stigmatic mentioned, definitely NO. You could anticipate your results by 2nd half of Feb at the earliest. As because people who have applied around 6-10th Nov itself many haven't got the results. But it can speed up though.
> 
> Hope you get your results soon


Thank you so much Cartisol, so it will be a miracle if I get on/before 21st Jan :juggle:


----------



## HannahSibson

fatemaster said:


> Thank you so much Cartisol, so it will be a miracle if I get on/before 21st Jan :juggle:



I too in the same boat...
Still with assessor!!!...  
applied on 7th December and status moved to with assessor on 7th Dec.


----------



## ksheshkumar

Hi All....

My ACS Timelines are:-

Applied : 20 Nov 2012 IN-PROGRESS
Stage4: 20 Nov 2012 With Assessor
Stage4: 11 Jan 2013 In Process
Case Finalized: 15 Jan 2013 Case Finalized


261311, ACS: 20 Nov 12 ,+ve 15 Jan 13, IELTS(17 Nov 12): L8,R7.5,W7,,S7.5 (O-7.5), EOI:189(65 points) filling today.:clap2:


----------



## Cartisol

ksheshkumar said:


> Hi All....
> 
> My ACS Timelines are:-
> 
> Applied : 20 Nov 2012 IN-PROGRESS
> Stage4: 20 Nov 2012 With Assessor
> Stage4: 11 Jan 2013 In Process
> Case Finalized: 15 Jan 2013 Case Finalized
> 
> 
> 261311, ACS: 20 Nov 12 ,+ve 15 Jan 13, IELTS(17 Nov 12): L8,R7.5,W7,,S7.5 (O-7.5), EOI:189(65 points) filling today.:clap2:



Congratulations man, hurry up!!! Hurray


----------



## venkatravinder

Applied my ACS on 10th November 2012.
28th December 2012 Status--In Progress.
Till now its IN PROGRESS 
Gave my IELTS on 8th Dec 2012 in IDP (L8.5,R8.0,W6.5,S6.5)
Giving for the second time on 2nd Feb 2013 again in IDP.Hope i get both IELTS and ACS Feb mid and apply for EOI


----------



## Cartisol

venkatravinder said:


> Applied my ACS on 10th November 2012.
> 28th December 2012 Status--In Progress.
> Till now its IN PROGRESS
> Gave my IELTS on 8th Dec 2012 in IDP (L8.5,R8.0,W6.5,S6.5)
> Giving for the second time on 2nd Feb 2013 again in IDP.Hope i get both IELTS and ACS Feb mid and apply for EOI


Dont worry, three of the people who applied after you have got ACS results today. You should be getting it soon too.

IELTS, dont worry, work hard, you will get through this time, just 0.5 you need to get 

Until 15th Feb you need not worry at all about ACS because 15th Feb is where your IELTS result will come where you can place EOI. So its sufficient to have your ACS before that 

All the best, cheers


----------



## Stigmatic

ksheshkumar said:


> Hi All....
> 
> My ACS Timelines are:-
> 
> Applied : 20 Nov 2012 IN-PROGRESS
> Stage4: 20 Nov 2012 With Assessor
> Stage4: 11 Jan 2013 In Process
> Case Finalized: 15 Jan 2013 Case Finalized
> 
> 
> 261311, ACS: 20 Nov 12 ,+ve 15 Jan 13, IELTS(17 Nov 12): L8,R7.5,W7,,S7.5 (O-7.5), EOI:189(65 points) filling today.:clap2:



Congratulations Buddy !!!

:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## venkatravinder

Cartisol said:


> Dont worry, three of the people who applied after you have got ACS results today. You should be getting it soon too.
> 
> IELTS, dont worry, work hard, you will get through this time, just 0.5 you need to get
> 
> Until 15th Feb you need not worry at all about ACS because 15th Feb is where your IELTS result will come where you can place EOI. So its sufficient to have your ACS before that
> 
> All the best, cheers


Thank you very much Cartisol,

Hope i clear the Writing and Speaking this time.Struggling a bit here,as the other two sections can be improved by listening and reading but writing and speaking iam not sure where i lack .

Anyways fingers crossed this tym .Hope being optimistic and patient pay me well this tym


----------



## Stigmatic

venkatravinder said:


> Applied my ACS on 10th November 2012.
> 28th December 2012 Status--In Progress.
> Till now its IN PROGRESS
> Gave my IELTS on 8th Dec 2012 in IDP (L8.5,R8.0,W6.5,S6.5)
> Giving for the second time on 2nd Feb 2013 again in IDP.Hope i get both IELTS and ACS Feb mid and apply for EOI




Dear Venkatravinder,

M very sure u`ll get your result within next 3 days. Yours is already "In Progress". So, u need not worry, just a matter of preparing the report.


----------



## venkatravinder

Stigmatic said:


> Dear Venkatravinder,
> 
> M very sure u`ll get your result within next 3 days. Yours is already "In Progress". So, u need not worry, just a matter of preparing the report.


Thank u Stigmatic,

Yeah i was worried because the status is in Progress since 3 weeks.
But according to their SLA i shud get by Feb 10 max.
and Feb 15th will be my IELTS result.In tht case i will apply for March 4rth EOI slot


----------



## Stigmatic

Just an projection of the results in future, based on some trends in last 2 days ......

ACS Applied ACS Result

Nov->19 to 25 Jan -> 14 to 18

Nov 26 to Dec 2 Jan -> 21 to 25

Dec -> 3 to 9 Jan 28 to Feb 1

Dec -> 10 to 16 Feb - > 4 to 8


----------



## sunnydayz1985

**

So, since the status of our applicn changed to 'with assessor' on Dec 21st, can we expect to get ACS results by mid feb? Everything else is ready, just the ACS. And also, is it OK if we create an EOI applcn now itself leaving the ACS bit incomplete for now? Just anxious to know what other info is asked for while submitting EOI, to make sure we don't experience further delay after getting ACS. 

And to add on, it's really a relief to see updates of people getting their results one after the other as it definitely means our number is fast approaching too


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

Stigmatic said:


> Just an projection of the results in future, based on some trends in last 2 days ......
> 
> ACS Applied ACS Result
> 
> Nov->19 to 25 Jan -> 14 to 18
> 
> Nov 26 to Dec 2 Jan -> 21 to 25
> 
> Dec -> 3 to 9 Jan 28 to Feb 1
> 
> Dec -> 10 to 16 Feb - > 4 to 8


Actually this cannot be guessed as every application is different and worked on by different assessor so the timelines may vary. I remember someone in this thread said that if you don't get your ACS result in 1 month that means the result will be negative but that's not true as well. Just my 2 cents (from exp


----------



## Cartisol

venkatravinder said:


> Thank you very much Cartisol,
> 
> Hope i clear the Writing and Speaking this time.Struggling a bit here,as the other two sections can be improved by listening and reading but writing and speaking iam not sure where i lack .
> 
> Anyways fingers crossed this tym .Hope being optimistic and patient pay me well this tym


Yes, you will clear this time.

As for Writing, just follow ryan's video. Its more than enough. Which is posted in here:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/105568-ielts-getting-band-8-writing-2.html

I am sure if you follow his guidelines, you shouldn't expect your score below 7.5 in writing. Speaking, well many people lack in different things, say some fail because of grammar, some because of lack of confidence, some due to fluency and some due to lack of content. I know its tough. Practise it yourself at your room by recording. Its just need practise. You will clear it this time...Speaking is difficult for me too as although I am better in grammar, fluency etc but content. I don't watch cricket to talk about or praise a celebrity there  neither any sports  lol Well !!!!

Give a serious pactise and thoughts. I have got a collection of essays and letters, if you would like to have, leave me your email ID in private message, will send you.

Cheers...!!!


----------



## Cartisol

Stigmatic said:


> Just an projection of the results in future, based on some trends in last 2 days ......
> 
> ACS Applied ACS Result
> 
> Nov->19 to 25 Jan -> 14 to 18
> 
> Nov 26 to Dec 2 Jan -> 21 to 25
> 
> Dec -> 3 to 9 Jan 28 to Feb 1
> 
> Dec -> 10 to 16 Feb - > 4 to 8


Tia is with better Statistics


----------



## Cartisol

pearljam said:


> Actually this cannot be guessed as every application is different and worked on by different assessor so the timelines may vary. I remember someone in this thread said that if you don't get your ACS result in 1 month that means the result will be negative but that's not true as well. Just my 2 cents (from exp


Hey placed youe EOI ?


----------



## Mav3rick

JimJams said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Anyone know what the current processing times are for ACS skills assessment? I know around October/November time people were getting it back within a month, heard one story of 18 days!!!
> 
> Normally it is about 2 months right...?
> 
> thanks


We received an email from AITSL that it will be 10 weeks.


----------



## venkatravinder

Cartisol said:


> Yes, you will clear this time.
> 
> As for Writing, just follow ryan's video. Its more than enough. Which is posted in here:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure if you follow his guidelines, you shouldn't expect your score below 7.5 in writing. Speaking, well many people lack in different things, say some fail because of grammar, some because of lack of confidence, some due to fluency and some due to lack of content. I know its tough. Practise it yourself at your room by recording. Its just need practise. You will clear it this time...Speaking is difficult for me too as although I am better in grammar, fluency etc but content. I don't watch cricket to talk about or praise a celebrity there  neither any sports  lol Well !!!!
> 
> Give a serious pactise and thoughts. I have got a collection of essays and letters, if you would like to have, leave me your email ID in private message, will send you.
> 
> Cheers...!!!


Thank u again Cartisol.
Thanks for the wonderful thread.
Shall pm you my mail id,please mail me the resources.
I speaking i lost because of a weird topic"politeness" 
Hope there is a better a topic this feb for me.


----------



## samy25

GUys..

M really dejected right now.... got -VE assessment . they want me to come through RPL. even i emailed them first to know that how should i apply with following degrees and they replied me as group A . now they say come through RPL. 
i have Pakistani bachlors NON ICT = two ye ars
Pakistani Masters ICT subjects all = Two years

8 years straight exp of BA...

but they want me to come through RPL..

please help n guide what they need in RPL.


----------



## exxpat

samy25 said:


> GUys..
> 
> M really dejected right now.... got -VE assessment . they want me to come through RPL. even i emailed them first to know that how should i apply with following degrees and they replied me as group A . now they say come through RPL.
> i have Pakistani bachlors NON ICT = two ye ars
> Pakistani Masters ICT subjects all = Two years
> 
> 8 years straight exp of BA...
> 
> but they want me to come through RPL..
> 
> please help n guide what they need in RPL.



Really sad to hear that - but whats the reason for -ve assessement? Is it wrong selection of ANZ code or your experience doesnt match your education or it was not verifiable??? I cant think of reasons other than this.

As a suggestion, i would recommend you to go to some lawyer in your country and tell him the situation. Hopefully someone with experience can guide you through.

All the best, dont loose heart


----------



## exxpat

Samy, i just quickly went through ACS Skills Assessment Guide, and it states the following for RPL:

=================================================
5 – RPL Assessment – (Recognition of Prior Learning) 
• This application is for applicants without an ICT qualification. It provides the opportunity to 
demonstrate that the applicant has acquired a level of knowledge equivalent to that of a formal 
tertiary ICT qualification. 
• The assessment result letter will report the ICT suitability to the nominated occupation ANZSCO 
code for Points Test and skilled migration purposes. 
There are 2 categories applicable for RPL applications.
1. Applicants with a degree qualification without ICT content.
• Applicants require a minimum of 6 years of full time professional ICT skilled employment in a 
field closely related to the nominated occupation ANZSCO Code.
• Applicants are required to provide proven knowledge of skilled employment through detailed 
employment references and documentation. 
• Complete the ACS Project Report Form (RPL)
2. Applicants with no tertiary qualifications.
• Applicants require a minimum of 6 years of full time professional ICT skilled employment in a 
field closely related to the nominated occupation ANZSCO Code.
• Applicants also require an additional 2 years of ICT skilled employment but in this instance is 
not required to be relevant to the ANZSCO code. 
• Applicants are required to provide proven knowledge of skilled employment through detailed 
employment references and documentation.
• Complete the ACS Project Report Form (RPL)
The purpose of RPL is to provide applicants without an ICT educational qualification the opportunity to 
demonstrate that they have acquired a level of knowledge equivalent to that of a formal tertiary ICT 
qualification. 
Applicants are required to demonstrate that they have acquired a level of knowledge equivalent to that 
of a formal tertiary ICT qualification by addressing as many of the areas referred to in the document 
“ACS Key Areas of Knowledge” they consider are covered by their acquired knowledge.
Applicants are also required to provide two project reports. One report must pertain to a project 
undertaken within the last three years, and the other report to a project within the last five years. 
Projects may be used for both reports under either of the following conditions:
• The project has clearly-defined work efforts which took place in parallel, each with its own 
solution development and design activities and its own deliverables.
• The project has clearly-defined phases that were executed in succession, each with its own 
solution development and design activities and deliverables. 

=================================================

So i guess something is wrong with your qualification assessment - you can post your problem to other threads. God bless you.


----------



## samy25

exxpat said:


> Samy, i just quickly went through ACS Skills Assessment Guide, and it states the following for RPL:
> 
> =================================================
> 5 – RPL Assessment – (Recognition of Prior Learning)
> • This application is for applicants without an ICT qualification. It provides the opportunity to
> demonstrate that the applicant has acquired a level of knowledge equivalent to that of a formal
> tertiary ICT qualification.
> • The assessment result letter will report the ICT suitability to the nominated occupation ANZSCO
> code for Points Test and skilled migration purposes.
> There are 2 categories applicable for RPL applications.
> 1. Applicants with a degree qualification without ICT content.
> • Applicants require a minimum of 6 years of full time professional ICT skilled employment in a
> field closely related to the nominated occupation ANZSCO Code.
> • Applicants are required to provide proven knowledge of skilled employment through detailed
> employment references and documentation.
> • Complete the ACS Project Report Form (RPL)
> 2. Applicants with no tertiary qualifications.
> • Applicants require a minimum of 6 years of full time professional ICT skilled employment in a
> field closely related to the nominated occupation ANZSCO Code.
> • Applicants also require an additional 2 years of ICT skilled employment but in this instance is
> not required to be relevant to the ANZSCO code.
> • Applicants are required to provide proven knowledge of skilled employment through detailed
> employment references and documentation.
> • Complete the ACS Project Report Form (RPL)
> The purpose of RPL is to provide applicants without an ICT educational qualification the opportunity to
> demonstrate that they have acquired a level of knowledge equivalent to that of a formal tertiary ICT
> qualification.
> Applicants are required to demonstrate that they have acquired a level of knowledge equivalent to that
> of a formal tertiary ICT qualification by addressing as many of the areas referred to in the document
> “ACS Key Areas of Knowledge” they consider are covered by their acquired knowledge.
> Applicants are also required to provide two project reports. One report must pertain to a project
> undertaken within the last three years, and the other report to a project within the last five years.
> Projects may be used for both reports under either of the following conditions:
> • The project has clearly-defined work efforts which took place in parallel, each with its own
> solution development and design activities and its own deliverables.
> • The project has clearly-defined phases that were executed in succession, each with its own
> solution development and design activities and deliverables.
> 
> =================================================
> 
> So i guess something is wrong with your qualification assessment - you can post your problem to other threads. God bless you.


yeahhhhh this is some thing upsetting as i have a two years IT masters even if they consider it equal to Diploma ..as in above lines they clearly mention that if you dont have IT education? what to do now


----------



## Stigmatic

samy25 said:


> GUys..
> 
> M really dejected right now.... got -VE assessment . they want me to come through RPL. even i emailed them first to know that how should i apply with following degrees and they replied me as group A . now they say come through RPL.
> i have Pakistani bachlors NON ICT = two ye ars
> Pakistani Masters ICT subjects all = Two years
> 
> 8 years straight exp of BA...
> 
> but they want me to come through RPL..
> 
> please help n guide what they need in RPL.



Hi Samy25,

Don`t get dishearten. There must be many other alternative routes for this. I think you should go to an agent and discuss this with them, m sure they will definitely be able to solve your problem.


----------



## Stigmatic

Mav3rick said:


> We received an email from AITSL that it will be 10 weeks.


Hi Mav3rick,

What is AITSL ?


----------



## Cartisol

venkatravinder said:


> Thank u again Cartisol.
> Thanks for the wonderful thread.
> Shall pm you my mail id,please mail me the resources.
> I speaking i lost because of a weird topic"politeness"
> Hope there is a better a topic this feb for me.


Welcome 

The politeness is a bad topic, I know how it screws badly. Its such a worst topic to screw.

I will send you the materials this evening as soon as I get on to my laptop.

Cheers


----------



## samy25

Stigmatic said:


> Hi Samy25,
> 
> Don`t get dishearten. There must be many other alternative routes for this. I think you should go to an agent and discuss this with them, m sure they will definitely be able to solve your problem.


but i m unable to understand that y it happpened..rpl is for those who didnt attand IT classes.. i did two years... dont know then how wud i get points for education...


----------



## exxpat

samy25 said:


> but i m unable to understand that y it happpened..rpl is for those who didnt attand IT classes.. i did two years... dont know then how wud i get points for education...


It seems to me that your subjects (mentioned in your transcript of final IT degree) are not in line with your experience, duties performed and the job code under which you applied assessment. something on these lines....

but you still can go for second attempt after consulting a lawyer. Just stay high and trust in God.


----------



## samy25

thanks alot...m tryng to compose ...wat u mentined its unlike dat ...i studied alll m worried abt my education points even if i go go fr RPL


----------



## Cartisol

samy25 said:


> GUys..k
> 
> M really dejected right now.... got -VE assessment . they want me to come through RPL. even i emailed them first to know that how should i apply with following degrees and they replied me as group A . now they say come through RPL.
> i have Pakistani bachlors NON ICT = two ye ars
> Pakistani Masters ICT subjects all = Two year
> 
> 8 years straight exp of BA...
> 
> but they want me to come through RPL..
> 
> please help n guide what they need in RPL.


Very sorry to hear that, dont lose heart, I know how tough it would be. As expat suggested, see whats needed and or approach immigration lawyer in your place. Will write to you more soon.


----------



## HannahSibson

samy25 said:


> thanks alot...m tryng to compose ...wat u mentined its unlike dat ...i studied alll m worried abt my education points even if i go go fr RPL


Really sad to hear that..Dont worry things will get better.hope next time u will succeed and will pray for the same.


----------



## Cartisol

samy25 said:


> thanks alot...m tryng to compose ...wat u mentined its unlike dat ...i studied alll m worried abt my education points even if i go go fr RPL


Hi

Sometime we study things; but may be as expat and Stigmatic suggested, you need to find out what's the reason for your -ve assessment first.

One wise option would be to write to ACS with your reference number and result file, seeking the clarification and advise. Also if possible write to the case officer whose name would be printed at your letter (I am not sure how you can get his email, but there are ways). This investigation would give you an idea.

If you're not comfortable to proceed with your findings by yourself, seek an Australian Immigration (Either Mara or genuine agent or Lawyer) who is aware of current rules wrt DIAC. Close your eyes and follow him. Also you can have your doubts cleared in this community to cross question your lawyer or agent if needed for your doubts.

*On your RPL/Education part, some thoughts from me:
*
1. Look again your transcripts whether it is reflecting valid computer subject names like "Object Oriented Programming", "Database Design", "C++/C# Programming" etc. If not, you may want to get your detailed course description booklet that would have been issued to you at your university/college for your batch of students! You need to make photocopy of that, get it notarized too. 

2. Accumulate knowledge on RPL and follow RPL threads in this forum(Definitely you should get help to resume yourself on this). Discuss your case there, evaluate if you have to go for RPL with the members. 

RPL is nothing but almost the same as above but you need to clearly state recent two projects you have worked on in detail. I don't have the format, you may get it in ACS website and also in some threads. You need to clearly mention the abstract, detailed architecture, technologies used, your role, programming languages used, softwares, hardwares, scope of the project, team size, timeframes, design patterns, testing frameworks and tools, code review tools, configuration management tools, methodology(Like waterfall/agile etc). Your responsibilities as well.

This is my thoughts, and I feel these are very logical to claim a strong positive assessment, apart from these aforementioned details, please include details that you come across in various threads, seeking guidance from people who went via RPL, and follow authentic ACS website information wrt RPL for conformance.

I am not sure whether you have to write it in bond paper or white sheet and whether your supervisory signature needed or not, find this out in these forums and from ACS website.

3. Neatly, *organize the drafts once you are done.* Then give it for review to any of the senior expat who is guiding you through, and also validate it against the ACS website RPL requirements, then make a final copy based on inputs from them (This is to avoid re-work).

Attest or however it needs to be submitted. Make it all brief but communicate all significant things as much as you can to prove yourself.

Hope this gives you some idea. 

All the best, Cheers...!


----------



## samy25

Dear Cartisol

Thanks profusely for ur detail thought over my case, i really value that... along me many ppl would surly have benefit out of it. NOw going through RPL is another debate and for sure i will follow the way u guide me. but here i want to clear my case for me and for many like me.

first let me tell you my courses:
1-Object Oriented Programming(C,C++)
2-Data Structure
3-System analysis and design
4-Programming languages
5- Digital logic and system design
6-compuetr archtiecture
7-Algorithum
8-Data bases
9-operating systems
10-software eng
11-computer networking....................................ETC

now if they dont consider my 60 credit hours degree equal to bachelors ..atleast they should put me in Group B with 8 years experience.. atleast consider me with IT minors..if they dont acknowledge things(n why dont they ...God knows)...

now u tell me if i am right at my point then with out knowing reasons why should i go for RPL..i will go if no choice left but atleast they should tell me the real story..

i really need serious opinion from you guys... i already email my case officer..but it was quite an abrupt email (cuz i was emotional that time)...will sure email him again once i get the response..
but i want all of you to look into the matter for me and for all others like me...Thanks alot


----------



## Cartisol

samy25 said:


> Dear Cartisol
> 
> Thanks profusely for ur detail thought over my case, i really value that... along me many ppl would surly have benefit out of it. NOw going through RPL is another debate and for sure i will follow the way u guide me. but here i want to clear my case for me and for many like me.
> 
> first let me tell you my courses:
> 1-Object Oriented Programming(C,C++)
> 2-Data Structure
> 3-System analysis and design
> 4-Programming languages
> 5- Digital logic and system design
> 6-compuetr archtiecture
> 7-Algorithum
> 8-Data bases
> 9-operating systems
> 10-software eng
> 11-computer networking....................................ETC
> 
> now if they dont consider my 60 credit hours degree equal to bachelors ..atleast they should put me in Group B with 8 years experience.. atleast consider me with IT minors..if they dont acknowledge things(n why dont they ...God knows)...
> 
> now u tell me if i am right at my point then with out knowing reasons why should i go for RPL..i will go if no choice left but atleast they should tell me the real story..
> 
> i really need serious opinion from you guys... i already email my case officer..but it was quite an abrupt email (cuz i was emotional that time)...will sure email him again once i get the response..
> but i want all of you to look into the matter for me and for all others like me...Thanks alot


No problem buddy.

Well yours have got all the necessary computer subjects. May be that have you ensure all of these reflecting in your transcript correctly in the way the assessor can understand (I hope so it should all be reflecting correctly, but why I want to ensure is, one of the person had difficulty having the subject names in his transcript from his university as his university gives only the Paper numbers and not the subject names).

As you've wrote to them, wait for their feedback. Once you get their comments and if you are not still satisfied as to what you need to do to correct your format for positive assessment, write to them again in a very polite way requesting further clarifications and advice. Don't worry even if you dont get reply immediately, as they may be involved with many things. Once you receive their feedback, and if you are clear, proceed with that. Else take it to the lawyer (There are many, but its for you to find out the genuine one).

*PS:*

I have found a format for you for RPL. Just familiarise yourself. Its from authentic ACS website. Its available for you to download from Page 5 link in the attachment below.

Also, please read through page 5 and 11 on your case of Group A and Group B and RPL in another authentic ACS information PDF which I am attaching.

*And, another thoughts for you; unsure how well you would take this step. There is something called "Review" and "Appeal". *

*Review:* Majorly if the asssessment is unsuitable for the ANZSCO code.

*Appeal:* Its especially if the person disagrees with his/her result and seeking clarification and advise/guidance. It should be submitted to them within 60 days. It will be taken care by senior assessors. There is a fee applicable. 
*
Read through this in the same attachment PDF on page number 18 to last* 

This could be another formal route, how you can seek advise and further guidance.

I discussed all possible ways for you. See what fits you!

No need to panic, if there is a problem, there should be a solution too  Be positive!

Cheers..!


----------



## pr10131

Hii All....

I, Sachin, would like to present my case....my age is 31 years. I just plan to apply for Australian Visa...not much Information regarding Immigration.. just collect some Information from Australian Immigration website.

Done BTECH in Production Engineering...I have started my carrier with Industrial Sales Job as a Sales Engineer....selling Industrial Chemicals. I have worked for about 20 months.

Then, worked for another company as Executive Business Development and I was selling Speciality Chemicals in the manufacturing Industries. I have worked for 27 months.
Again, In my third job I was in Sales , selling Labels & Packaging materials...worked for 17 months.....My current assignment is selling Tools & Capital Equipment in Construction Industries and my current designation is Area Sales Manager...So far worked for 17 months.....As of now my total exp. in Sales & Marketing is 7 years.....

My wife she is 28 now ,has done MCA (Master In Computer Science) and at present she is working for a software company as IT Analyst having 4 years of experience in Java Domain...
My plan is to make my wife as primary applicant and myself dependent applicant.... she is having advantage because she is holding Master Degree as well as she is software professional.

My question is that 
1.Should I have also go for for Skill assessment?
2. I am going as dependent, can I work in Australia??
3. My profession is listed in CSOL not in SOL, In CSOL there are two options related to my occupation one is sales & marketing and second is Sales Representative (Industrial Product ) for which occupation should I apply Sales & Marketing Manager because my current designation is Area Sales Manager or Sales Representative as I have not done MBA.
3. Can I find job related to Production Engineer because I have done BTECH in Production Engineering.
4. What`s another option that I can look in Australia??
5. if I go for skill assessment what kind of Visa I will receive??

I am waiting for suggestion.....
Thanks in Advance....


----------



## samy25

thanks again cartisol

going to do every possible thing.. but for ur info ..my transcript showing all the subjects along with grades and credit hours...

plus before submitting application i asked ACS that in which group i fall if i have bachelors non ICT and masters ICT subjects..they said group A.. this is the reason m v confuse...will share watever reply i would recieve/... thanks again.. n must share if any body else fasing the same problem


----------



## Cartisol

samy25 said:


> thanks again cartisol
> 
> going to do every possible thing.. but for ur info ..my transcript showing all the subjects along with grades and credit hours...
> 
> plus before submitting application i asked ACS that in which group i fall if i have bachelors non ICT and masters ICT subjects..they said group A.. this is the reason m v confuse...will share watever reply i would recieve/... thanks again.. n must share if any body else fasing the same problem


Yes, good...Hope you have a smooth move. Cheers...!


----------



## Cartisol

Cartisol said:


> Welcome
> 
> The politeness is a bad topic, I know how it screws badly. Its such a worst topic to screw.
> 
> I will send you the materials this evening as soon as I get on to my laptop.
> 
> Cheers


Hi Ravinder

Sent you all the materials on essays and letters and Speaking ! Please check your inbox.

Cheers...!


----------



## Tans

Hi Samy,

I'm not sure how the process in your case works as RPL application. I'm a mechanical engineer,did my RPL and submitted on 29th Dec. This RPL process is tedious, but it is not we can't achieve it. You have to submit a document to ACS with below points. There is already a template in ACS website on what to submit.
You have to prove below
1)What you have learnt as part of your 8 years experience
2) How you learnt
3) How you applied the learnt knowledge
4) 2 Project reports demonstrating the knowledge you had learnt.

PM me if you still need any help on RPL. Please note that, I had done everything on my own with out any help of lawer or agent. My application is currently in "Allocated stage". Keeping my fingers crossed, I can help you on what I had done.

Thanks,
Tans



samy25 said:


> GUys..
> 
> M really dejected right now.... got -VE assessment . they want me to come through RPL. even i emailed them first to know that how should i apply with following degrees and they replied me as group A . now they say come through RPL.
> i have Pakistani bachlors NON ICT = two ye ars
> Pakistani Masters ICT subjects all = Two years
> 
> 8 years straight exp of BA...
> 
> but they want me to come through RPL..
> 
> please help n guide what they need in RPL.


----------



## Tans

Hi Samy,

I'm not sure how the process in your case works as RPL application. I'm a mechanical engineer,did my RPL and submitted on 29th Dec. This RPL process is tedious, but it is not we can't achieve it. You have to submit a document to ACS with below points. There is already a template in ACS website on what to submit.
You have to prove below
1)What you have learnt as part of your 8 years experience
2) How you learnt
3) How you applied the learnt knowledge
4) 2 Project reports demonstrating the knowledge you had learnt.

PM me if you still need any help on RPL. Please note that, I had done everything on my own with out any help of lawer or agent. My application is currently in "Allocated stage". Keeping my fingers crossed, I can help you on what I had done.

Thanks,
Tans



samy25 said:


> GUys..
> 
> M really dejected right now.... got -VE assessment . they want me to come through RPL. even i emailed them first to know that how should i apply with following degrees and they replied me as group A . now they say come through RPL.
> i have Pakistani bachlors NON ICT = two ye ars
> Pakistani Masters ICT subjects all = Two years
> 
> 8 years straight exp of BA...
> 
> but they want me to come through RPL..
> 
> please help n guide what they need in RPL.


----------



## Stigmatic

Any more ACS Results this morning ???


----------



## Cheema

Hi all

I have got ACS positive assessment today. They have considered all my education and full 6 years experience. I am very Happy.
I would like to thank all the expat members who helped me to get the assessment.

~Cheema


----------



## Cartisol

Cheema said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have got ACS positive assessment today. They have considered all my education and full 6 years experience. I am very Happy.
> I would like to thank all the expat members who helped me to get the assessment.
> 
> ~Cheema


Congratulations man, now change your Signature here from ACS waiting  haha !

Hope you are going for NSW SS ? 

Cheers


----------



## exxpat

Cheema said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have got ACS positive assessment today. They have considered all my education and full 6 years experience. I am very Happy.
> I would like to thank all the expat members who helped me to get the assessment.
> 
> ~Cheema


Congratulations Cheema - hope you get an invite on 21st 

I applied on 17th Nov and it is still "In Progress (stage 4)" since this sunday. I worked in 5 different companies in last 8 years. May be the verification process takes longer (if at all they verify from employers). Keeping fingers crossed for a +ve assessment :S


----------



## Cheema

I was targeting SA, but my occupation went to off-list this week only. Now I dont know what to do.

~Cheema


Cartisol said:


> Congratulations man, now change your Signature here from ACS waiting  haha !
> 
> Hope you are going for NSW SS ?
> 
> Cheers


----------



## HannahSibson

Cheema said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have got ACS positive assessment today. They have considered all my education and full 6 years experience. I am very Happy.
> I would like to thank all the expat members who helped me to get the assessment.
> 
> ~Cheema


wow...Congrats..:clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## Stigmatic

HannahSibson said:


> wow...Congrats..:clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


:clap2::clap2:

Congratulations Cheema !!!

All the best for future actions


----------



## HannahSibson

Cartisol said:


> Congratulations man, now change your Signature here from ACS waiting  haha !
> 
> Hope you are going for NSW SS ?
> 
> Cheers


I hope he wont be able to apply for NSW SS since they require 7 individual for IELTS. but he is eligible for SA if the occupation is still available in their list.


----------



## HannahSibson

Cheema said:


> I was targeting SA, but my occupation went to off-list this week only. Now I dont know what to do.
> 
> ~Cheema


oops!!... then i suggest you to go for IELTS once more to grab 7 individual.


----------



## Minhas

samy25 said:


> Dear Cartisol
> 
> Thanks profusely for ur detail thought over my case, i really value that... along me many ppl would surly have benefit out of it. NOw going through RPL is another debate and for sure i will follow the way u guide me. but here i want to clear my case for me and for many like me.
> 
> first let me tell you my courses:
> 1-Object Oriented Programming(C,C++)
> 2-Data Structure
> 3-System analysis and design
> 4-Programming languages
> 5- Digital logic and system design
> 6-compuetr archtiecture
> 7-Algorithum
> 8-Data bases
> 9-operating systems
> 10-software eng
> 11-computer networking....................................ETC
> 
> now if they dont consider my 60 credit hours degree equal to bachelors ..atleast they should put me in Group B with 8 years experience.. atleast consider me with IT minors..if they dont acknowledge things(n why dont they ...God knows)...
> 
> now u tell me if i am right at my point then with out knowing reasons why should i go for RPL..i will go if no choice left but atleast they should tell me the real story..
> 
> i really need serious opinion from you guys... i already email my case officer..but it was quite an abrupt email (cuz i was emotional that time)...will sure email him again once i get the response..
> but i want all of you to look into the matter for me and for all others like me...Thanks alot


I think the only thing missing in your degree is "Business" subjects. 

Just a guess, I may be wrong!


----------



## Cartisol

Cheema said:


> I was targeting SA, but my occupation went to off-list this week only. Now I dont know what to do.
> 
> ~Cheema


Uhmm I see. Okay go with 189, that's the best.

Cheers


----------



## Cartisol

HannahSibson said:


> I hope he wont be able to apply for NSW SS since they require 7 individual for IELTS. but he is eligible for SA if the occupation is still available in their list.


Oh, are you certain that NSW SS requires IELTS 7 ? I see in their official website now, that they need only 6. Could you have a look at below please ? Where was your source of information from on this 

Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## Cheema

I make only 55 points, need another 5 from SS, to make it 60
I guess, cudn't go for 189 either 



Cartisol said:


> Uhmm I see. Okay go with 189, that's the best.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Cartisol

Cheema said:


> I make only 55 points, need another 5 from SS, to make it 60
> I guess, cudn't go for 189 either


Oh that is correct. Yes, see what state fits your requirement. Else, no way but only IELTS  

Cheers


----------



## exxpat

Just to update you guys, i got my positive assessment few minutes ago  all my experience has been considered for Analyst Programmer.

Just a quick confirmation, that they have assessed my MSc Computer Science Degree comparable to an AQF Bachelor degree in computing. I assume this gives me 15 points. right?


----------



## Cartisol

exxpat said:


> Just to update you guys, i got my positive assessment few minutes ago  all my experience has been considered for Analyst Programmer.
> 
> Just a quick confirmation, that they have assessed my MSc Computer Science Degree comparable to an AQF Bachelor degree in computing. I assume this gives me 15 points. right?


Congratulations man. Yes indeed 15 points for you from your statement 

AQF Bachelor = Australian Qualification Framework bachelor degree which earns 15 points.You can confirm it once again in the EOI Submitted thread below

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia/117201-eoi-submitted-club-457.html
That is what the following link says:

Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa

Enjoy, cheers. You done with your IELTS ? Placing EOI ?


----------



## exxpat

Cartisol said:


> Congratulations man. Yes indeed 15 points for you from your statement
> 
> That is what the following link says:
> 
> Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa
> 
> Enjoy, cheers. You done with your IELTS ? Placing EOI ?


Thank you Cartisol for your kind words - Yes, already done with 7 in all modules. Will be placing my EOI tonight, with 65 points (since you are suggesting AQF bachelor gives 15 points).


----------



## Cartisol

exxpat said:


> Thank you Cartisol for your kind words - Yes, already done with 7 in all modules. Will be placing my EOI tonight, with 65 points (since you are suggesting AQF bachelor gives 15 points).


Welcome, confirm that in EOI submitted club once again please now itself. 

Good to hear that you can place EOI tonight; get ready for next round of invite 

All the best
Cheers..!


----------



## Stigmatic

exxpat said:


> Just to update you guys, i got my positive assessment few minutes ago  all my experience has been considered for Analyst Programmer.
> 
> Just a quick confirmation, that they have assessed my MSc Computer Science Degree comparable to an AQF Bachelor degree in computing. I assume this gives me 15 points. right?


Congratulations !!!!!

Yes you can claim 15 points for your education. 

What is your Bachelor degree ? ICT or Non ICT ?


----------



## exxpat

Stigmatic said:


> Congratulations !!!!!
> 
> Yes you can claim 15 points for your education.
> 
> What is your Bachelor degree ? ICT or Non ICT ?


Thank you stigmatic. My bachelors is not ICT (a simple BSc with Mathematics and Physics)
My final degree is Masters in Computer Science (software engineering subjects - 2 years)


----------



## Stigmatic

exxpat said:


> Thank you stigmatic. It is Masters in Computer Science (software engineering subjects).


No i mean Its Masters(post graduate) right ? What about your bachelors degree ?

How long was your Msc course 3 years ?


----------



## exxpat

Stigmatic said:


> No i mean Its Masters(post graduate) right ? What about your bachelors degree ?
> 
> How long was your Msc course 3 years ?


My bachelors is not ICT (a simple BSc with Mathematics and Physics)
My final degree is Masters in Computer Science (software engineering subjects - 2 years)


----------



## samy25

exxpat said:


> My bachelors is not ICT (a simple BSc with Mathematics and Physics)
> My final degree is Masters in Computer Science (software engineering subjects - 2 years)


same as my case...then y did they ask me to go for RPL ((((((... m gng nuts..


----------



## HannahSibson

Cartisol said:


> Oh, are you certain that NSW SS requires IELTS 7 ? I see in their official website now, that they need only 6. Could you have a look at below please ? Where was your source of information from on this
> 
> Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


i have seen it in a detailed report. i'll search for this when i get time sometime this weekend. for each occupation they have different reuitrements and for ICt its 7 in each.


----------



## exxpat

samy25 said:


> same as my case...then y did they ask me to go for RPL ((((((... m gng nuts..


Samy - i know few other people with same education level as me (and you) and they got positive assessment from ACS. The only thing i can think of is that your course contents dont match with your job profile. Did you study business subjects as well? And did you upload your detailed resume highlighting your pojects, roles and responsibilities as well in ACS application?

wish you good luck.


----------



## Stigmatic

Just a question !!!

I am not that much clear on Sub Class 190. If some one can put some light on the same. Right now, i am looking for 189.

As my ceiling is filling up fast under my skill set. Can i opt of State options, in case the ceiling is reached. 

Also, can i only work for that particular state ? What is the fess for applying, is it same as 189 (3060 AUD) ?


----------



## samy25

exxpat said:


> Samy - i know few other people with same education level as me (and you) and they got positive assessment from ACS. The only thing i can think of is that your course contents dont match with your job profile. Did you study business subjects as well? And did you upload your detailed resume highlighting your pojects, roles and responsibilities as well in ACS application?
> 
> wish you good luck.


i did alll  i made my application very carefully but yes i didn't study business  i think this wud be the problem


----------



## Stigmatic

So till now we have started getting ACS results till weekending Nov 25th. 

Any one after 25th Nov got their ACS, please respond. 

Hopefully in coming few days or next week we can expect ACS applied weekending 2nd Dec.


----------



## Stargaze

Stigmatic said:


> So till now we have started getting ACS results till weekending Nov 25th.
> 
> Any one after 25th Nov got their ACS, please respond.
> 
> Hopefully in coming few days or next week we can expect ACS applied weekending 2nd Dec.


I have applied on 2nd December and status is 'With Assessor'.


----------



## Stigmatic

Stargaze said:


> I have applied on 2nd December and status is 'With Assessor'.


Hopefully u should get your ACS by next week Friday.


----------



## Stargaze

Stigmatic said:


> Hopefully u should get your ACS by next week Friday.


Hope so and on the receipt of it I will update here.


----------



## Stigmatic

Stargaze said:


> Hope so and on the receipt of it I will update here.


Whats your profile. 

Done with IELTS ?


----------



## tincup

Guys,

Application : November 24th
Stage 4 With Assessor :November 28th
Stage 4 In progress" January 14th


Still waiting for my result ...


----------



## Stigmatic

tincup said:


> Guys,
> 
> Application : November 24th
> Stage 4 With Assessor :November 28th
> Stage 4 In progress" January 14th
> 
> 
> Still waiting for my result ...


Just a matter of few more hours !!!


----------



## Stargaze

Stigmatic said:


> Whats your profile.
> 
> Done with IELTS ?


Developer Programmer with 9+ years experience. Preparing for IELTS


----------



## samkalu

Hi Guys, 

I got a positive result on ACS today. Now waiting for my IELTS results, hope I touch the 7 mark for each.

I submitted my ACS application on November 16 2012. Got my result on 15th Jan 2013.

Regards
Rumesh


----------



## amirrk

Application : December 6th
Stage 4 With Assessor : December 8th
and still with assessor so far :$


----------



## Cartisol

Stigmatic said:


> Just a matter of few more hours !!!


Next job in ACS  Kidding


----------



## Cartisol

samkalu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got a positive result on ACS today. Now waiting for my IELTS results, hope I touch the 7 mark for each.
> 
> I submitted my ACS application on November 16 2012. Got my result on 15th Jan 2013.
> 
> Regards
> Rumesh


All the best for your IELTS friend 

Cheers...!


----------



## KhusbooC

amirrk said:


> Application : December 6th
> Stage 4 With Assessor : December 8th
> and still with assessor so far :$


Mine:
Application : December 7th
Stage 4 With Assessor : Next day, when I checked the status 
Still with accessor :ranger:


----------



## HannahSibson

KhusbooC said:


> Mine:
> Application : December 7th
> Stage 4 With Assessor : Next day, when I checked the status
> Still with accessor :ranger:


Going impatient!!!


----------



## HannahSibson

Guys...any updates on results today?


----------



## LaFleur

Aahh! I'm getting restless too, I was hoping my results would be ready for Jan 21st... doesn't look like it now with status still In-Progress.


----------



## HannahSibson

LaFleur said:


> Aahh! I'm getting restless too, I was hoping my results would be ready for Jan 21st... doesn't look like it now with status still In-Progress.


You can still have hope since its already in-progress, it can come anytime. by the way when has it changed to in-progress?


----------



## LaFleur

HannahSibson said:


> You can still have hope since its already in-progress, it can come anytime. by the way when has it changed to in-progress?


It changed to In-Progress on 8th Jan, been a while hasn't it?


----------



## HannahSibson

LaFleur said:


> It changed to In-Progress on 8th Jan, been a while hasn't it?


You are right..it takes little long for people having more experience and multiple companies compared to others..also if your degree is not in computers it will take little more time.. How is it in your case?


----------



## LaFleur

HannahSibson said:


> You are right..it takes little long for people having more experience and multiple companies compared to others..also if your degree is not in computers it will take little more time.. How is it in your case?


I thought mine was pretty straightforward - 2 companies and with a 4yr BTech in Information Technology. Keeping fingers crossed!

PS: Does ACS work on Saturday as well?


----------



## HannahSibson

LaFleur said:


> I thought mine was pretty straightforward - 2 companies and with a 4yr BTech in Information Technology. Keeping fingers crossed!
> 
> PS: Does ACS work on Saturday as well?



Wish u all the best..i doubt if they work on saturdays..hope urs will come this week..


----------



## LaFleur

Ha! Just when I getting worried  My ACS results are positive! Just got my mail :clap2::cheer2:


----------



## AUS2013

I sent my application for Skills Assesment on Dec 17'2012 and it is still on Stage 2? Is this normal? I know ACS office was closed from 21st Dec to 13th jan. How much time does it take to step from Stage 2 to Stage 4?


----------



## KhusbooC

LaFleur said:


> Ha! Just when I getting worried  My ACS results are positive! Just got my mail :clap2::cheer2:


Awesome, Congratulations :clap2: :clap2: lane:


----------



## Stigmatic

LaFleur said:


> Ha! Just when I getting worried  My ACS results are positive! Just got my mail :clap2::cheer2:


Congrats LaFleur !!!

Get ready for EOI before 21st


----------



## HannahSibson

LaFleur said:


> Ha! Just when I getting worried  My ACS results are positive! Just got my mail :clap2::cheer2:


Wow!!!...God!! my words turned golden...get ready for EOI...  ...


----------



## Cartisol

LaFleur said:


> Ha! Just when I getting worried  My ACS results are positive! Just got my mail :clap2::cheer2:


Many Congratulations LaFluer  

Best wishes for your EOI, you should be getting invite on 21st itself  Cheers !!!


----------



## Cartisol

HannahSibson said:


> Wow!!!...God!! my words turned golden...get ready for EOI...  ...


Well there are many guys who received results on Saturday/Sunday (Not sure how it is possible though).

And did you missed my last post for you ? On IELTS requirement for NSW now in this thread yesterday.?

Cheers


----------



## HannahSibson

AUS2013 said:


> I sent my application for Skills Assesment on Dec 17'2012 and it is still on Stage 2? Is this normal? I know ACS office was closed from 21st Dec to 13th jan. How much time does it take to step from Stage 2 to Stage 4?


Normally it should not take much time to move the status from 2. Right now they have heavy backlogs and because of that COs are occuppied. That may be the reason it is still in status 2. Wishing u all the best. Hope your case will be allocated soon.


----------



## HannahSibson

Cartisol said:


> Well there are many guys who received results on Saturday/Sunday (Not sure how it is possible though).
> 
> And did you missed my last post for you ? On IELTS requirement for NSW now in this thread yesterday.?
> 
> Cheers


I still Remember that Cartisol.. I will check and let you know it by satuday .. There was a detailed pdf in the NSW website before (2 months ago) and yesterday i couldnt find it. 

Regards,
Hannah


----------



## Cartisol

HannahSibson said:


> I still Remember that Cartisol.. I will check and let you know it by satuday .. There was a detailed pdf in the NSW website before (2 months ago) and yesterday i couldnt find it.
> 
> Regards,
> Hannah


Oh that's ok.  Even I saw a post by a person who claims that a band of 7 is required for NSW SS in the "IELTS Requirement for SS" thread a month ago. However, there is no supporting evidence he has provided. I am not following that up either in that thread.

Well I may not be available here for few days from now, you can PM me if you get any information on that, so that I don't miss it. Anyway, I am not going for NSW SS as of now. Thank you 

Best wishes for your ACS 

Cheers


----------



## LaFleur

Thanks so much guys!!
I'm just filling my EOI, and had a quick question on the education aspect. What should I give for the "Qualification" field? I have a BTech degree in IT from India.
Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Tecnology or
Other qualification or award recognized by assessing authority


----------



## exxpat

*Re: Bachelor Qualification*



LaFleur said:


> Thanks so much guys!!
> I'm just filling my EOI, and had a quick question on the education aspect. What should I give for the "Qualification" field? I have a BTech degree in IT from India.
> Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Tecnology or
> Other qualification or award recognized by assessing authority


Lafleur, to best of my knowledge, it would be "Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Tecnology". All the best,


----------



## AUS2013

Thanks for your wishes.. The status details show that officer has been allocated and is in process


----------



## AUS2013

HannahSibson said:


> Normally it should not take much time to move the status from 2. Right now they have heavy backlogs and because of that COs are occuppied. That may be the reason it is still in status 2. Wishing u all the best. Hope your case will be allocated soon.


Thnx for your wishes... Officer has been allocated, however, its in process


----------



## superm

LaFleur said:


> Thanks so much guys!!
> I'm just filling my EOI, and had a quick question on the education aspect. What should I give for the "Qualification" field? I have a BTech degree in IT from India.
> Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Tecnology or
> Other qualification or award recognized by assessing authority


It should be "*Bachelor Degree* in Science, Business or *Technology*."
as it makes sense with matching bachelor degree in Technology (see in bold)
Best of luck!


----------



## vovon

AUS2013 said:


> I sent my application for Skills Assesment on Dec 17'2012 and it is still on Stage 2? Is this normal? I know ACS office was closed from 21st Dec to 13th jan. How much time does it take to step from Stage 2 to Stage 4?


Hey wanted to know how do u check the stages of skill assessment?
Thanks


----------



## scorpio9

vovon said:


> Hey wanted to know how do u check the stages of skill assessment?
> Thanks


Just logon to ACS and you can see the stage. It should be under MyACS.


----------



## sbj

vovon said:


> Hey wanted to know how do u check the stages of skill assessment?
> Thanks


hi,

mine was moved from stage 1 to stage 4 on the same day of application, i,e 11th dec 2012.

~SBJ


----------



## superm

sbj said:


> hi,
> 
> mine was moved from stage 1 to stage 4 on the same day of application, i,e 11th dec 2012.
> 
> ~SBJ


stage 4 is quite long waiting stage.
It would be 'with assessor' now - right?
When it moves to 'in progress' - that means your result would be out in 1-2 days!
Best of luck!


----------



## pramodx

Im an IT professional. Mine took exactly 6 weeks


----------



## sbj

pramodx said:


> Im an IT professional. Mine took exactly 6 weeks


hi,

when did u applied ?

~SBJ


----------



## pramodx

Applied for ACS on 14/5/2012. Got clearance on 27/6/2012. Applied for visa on 28/6/12. Got PR 12/12/12


----------



## fatemaster

Cartisol said:


> Well there are many guys who received results on Saturday/Sunday (Not sure how it is possible though).
> 
> And did you missed my last post for you ? On IELTS requirement for NSW now in this thread yesterday.?
> 
> Cheers



probably some auto batch program sends the reports....I guess


----------



## Newborn

sbj said:


> hi,
> 
> mine was moved from stage 1 to stage 4 on the same day of application, i,e 11th dec 2012.
> 
> ~SBJ


Hi SBJ,

Yes the status changes from 1 to 4 which is the second last stage. As pramodx said, it took one month to receive the ACS results in the final quarter of last year, now the SLA seems to be changed. 

You can track the status changes in ACS website. 

Good luck.


----------



## Newborn

It may be inappropriate to ask here, but can anyone tell me, how to edit our profile settings viz. our personal, the details we add below our post automatically like signatures in emails, privacy settings for profile/activities ? 

Thanks.


----------



## exxpat

superm said:


> stage 4 is quite long waiting stage.
> It would be 'with assessor' now - right?
> When it moves to 'in progress' - that means your result would be out in 1-2 days!
> Best of luck!


Hello Superm, can you please tell me what was the cut-off date for invites on 7th January? Thanks,


----------



## Stigmatic

The Ceiling report has been updated now.

Unfortunately...... ICT Business & System Analyst is almost died for this year....1594 of 1800 is already gone till 31/12/12.

So people like me have to wait until 1st july now.


----------



## AUS2013

HannahSibson said:


> Normally it should not take much time to move the status from 2. Right now they have heavy backlogs and because of that COs are occuppied. That may be the reason it is still in status 2. Wishing u all the best. Hope your case will be allocated soon.


My ACS status has changed from Stage 2 to Stage 4 today


----------



## superm

exxpat said:


> Hello Superm, can you please tell me what was the cut-off date for invites on 7th January? Thanks,


I guess it went to somewhere around 20-22dec for 60 pointers.


----------



## HannahSibson

AUS2013 said:


> My ACS status has changed from Stage 2 to Stage 4 today


Thats good..:clap2: this is the long step.


----------



## HannahSibson

superm said:


> I guess it went to somewhere around 20-22dec for 60 pointers.


Hi,
what is the probability of getting invites for software engineers in Feb and March.what do you think looking at the current ceiling(it has reached 2600+ till December 31) status for Software engineers. 

Regards,
Hannah


----------



## HannahSibson

Guys,

Anybody got their result today? or anyones status moved from With assessor to in progress ??

Regards,
Hannah


----------



## HannahSibson

Cartisol said:


> Oh that's ok.  Even I saw a post by a person who claims that a band of 7 is required for NSW SS in the "IELTS Requirement for SS" thread a month ago. However, there is no supporting evidence he has provided. I am not following that up either in that thread.
> 
> Well I may not be available here for few days from now, you can PM me if you get any information on that, so that I don't miss it. Anyway, I am not going for NSW SS as of now. Thank you
> 
> Best wishes for your ACS
> 
> Cheers


sure...wishing you a nice time. Do pray for my results..


----------



## Stigmatic

HannahSibson said:


> Hi,
> what is the probability of getting invites for software engineers in Feb and March.what do you think looking at the current ceiling(it has reached 2600+ till December 31) status for Software engineers.
> 
> Regards,
> Hannah


Till Dec end, SE / AP are more than 50% occupied. Till Dec there were about 9K invites sent. 

So, calculating this ---> 9K goes for 2675, So 3K goes for around 890.

Positions left after Dec --> 2485

So considering this equation --> Jan --> 890, left 1595: Feb --> 895, left 700: Mar 700.

So, any one apply for 1st slot of March stands a decent chance for invite.


----------



## vsubnis

HannahSibson said:


> Hi,
> what is the probability of getting invites for software engineers in Feb and March.what do you think looking at the current ceiling(it has reached 2600+ till December 31) status for Software engineers.
> 
> Regards,
> Hannah


Considering 2600 were reached in first 6 months (although the first few months were sluggish), I think there would be quite a few visas available even after march. When have you applied for ACS?


----------



## Stigmatic

According to DIAC, they have planned some 1.2L skill migration invites in year 2012-13. But till date they have just sent invites to about 12K (Only 10% in 1st half of the year). 

They only send 3K invites each month, which should be 10K. Also, i see most of the occupational list non occupied. 

Any one have any idea, how they are going about it ?


----------



## HannahSibson

vsubnis said:


> Considering 2600 were reached in first 6 months (although the first few months were sluggish), I think there would be quite a few visas available even after march. When have you applied for ACS?


I have applied on 7th December and status changed to with assessor on 7th december itself. till today the status is same...


----------



## c1phertxt

HannahSibson said:


> I have applied on 7th December and status changed to with assessor on 7th december itself. till today the status is same...


I applied on the 6th of Dec and it changed to Stage 4 a week hence. It's stuck in stage 4 ever since. 

On a side note, where can I get updated ceiling information (i.e. most interested in total applications allotted vs actuals)? I'm applying for Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111.


----------



## mra

c1phertxt said:


> On a side note, where can I get updated ceiling information (i.e. most interested in total applications allotted vs actuals)? I'm applying for Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111.


You can check/click in this website.


----------



## vsubnis

HannahSibson said:


> I have applied on 7th December and status changed to with assessor on 7th december itself. till today the status is same...


Similar case here applied on 13th...on stage 4 since then.


----------



## Stigmatic

I think people who have applied between Nov 29 - Dec 3 can expect their results in next week.


----------



## samy25

guys any one vd successful RPL???????


----------



## nsrivast

samy25 said:


> guys any one vd successful RPL???????


Yep on 10/01/2013. Application submitted on 22nd Nov 2013


----------



## fatemaster

6th Dec -- ACS Submitted
7th Dec -- with Assessor

Will results be on or before 4th Feb ?


----------



## KhusbooC

fatemaster said:


> 6th Dec -- ACS Submitted
> 7th Dec -- with Assessor
> 
> Will results be on or before 4th Feb ?


I too am sailing on the same boat. Experts any suggestions?


----------



## superm

Due to holidays - currently the system has seen much variation and is currently not very predictable. But I guess you should expect results in 2 months.


----------



## Stigmatic

fatemaster said:


> 6th Dec -- ACS Submitted
> 7th Dec -- with Assessor
> 
> Will results be on or before 4th Feb ?


I am confident that you should get it by 1st Feb.


----------



## fatemaster

superm said:


> Due to holidays - currently the system has seen much variation and is currently not very predictable. But I guess you should expect results in 2 months.


ohh.....nooo ...thats very long wait....


----------



## fatemaster

Stigmatic said:


> Till Dec end, SE / AP are more than 50% occupied. Till Dec there were about 9K invites sent.
> 
> So, calculating this ---> 9K goes for 2675, So 3K goes for around 890.
> 
> Positions left after Dec --> 2485
> 
> So considering this equation --> Jan --> 890, left 1595: Feb --> 895, left 700: Mar 700.
> 
> So, any one apply for 1st slot of March stands a decent chance for invite.


above predictions are very interesting....
what are the chances for points 60 scored candidates for ACS 261313 on 4th Feb and 18th Feb 2013?


:ranger:


----------



## samy25

did any one get help for making rpl ONLINE FROM ANY FREE LANCER...PLZ INBOX??? i got into contact with one but dont know if he is credible or not???


----------



## amitagy

*Query on ACS Skill*

Dear Members,

thanks to this forum for having clarified several of my doubts.

i started following this forum after i applied for ACS ( i guess, should have joined earlier), i have following query wrt ACS:

I have 13 years of ICT experience and the experience summary approximates to as follows 

0 to 3rd year : I was a Software Engineer
3rd to 6th year : I was a ICT Software Technical Lead 
7th to 8th year : I was a Technical Sales person selling Telecom solutions
8th to 9th year : I was a Technical Project Manager
9th to 11th year : I was a Technical Project coordinator
11th to 13th year : I am a Program Manager.

Now my question, is which skill set should i have selected for ACS. 

I am confused and perhaps, fortunately/unfortunately i have applied for ICT BA.

Look forward to a response from this forum.

good luck to all.


----------



## samy25

amitagy said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> thanks to this forum for having clarified several of my doubts.
> 
> i started following this forum after i applied for ACS ( i guess, should have joined earlier), i have following query wrt ACS:
> 
> I have 13 years of ICT experience and the experience summary approximates to as follows
> 
> 0 to 3rd year : I was a Software Engineer
> 3rd to 6th year : I was a ICT Software Technical Lead
> 7th to 8th year : I was a Technical Sales person selling Telecom solutions
> 8th to 9th year : I was a Technical Project Manager
> 9th to 11th year : I was a Technical Project coordinator
> 11th to 13th year : I am a Program Manager.
> 
> Now my question, is which skill set should i have selected for ACS.
> 
> I am confused and perhaps, fortunately/unfortunately i have applied for ICT BA.
> 
> Look forward to a response from this forum.
> 
> good luck to all.


acutally ds answer u can get from ur experience that if u have worked as BA or not...if yes , and if u cover ur duties as BA also then u did the right thing... but make sure that as BA u defined ur responsibilites well manner.
one imp point from which i am suffering.. i am asked to come through RPL may be because no business subject was in my education.. so reconsider ur educational track too.. coz if they dont get satisfies from ur education content ..they would ask u to come through RPL...

rest of memebers will also guide u..gather all the info n re look ur case.


----------



## Sanje

*ACS submit*

i have submitted my ACS on 11-01-2013


----------



## Guest

samy25 said:


> did any one get help for making rpl ONLINE FROM ANY FREE LANCER...PLZ INBOX??? i got into contact with one but dont know if he is credible or not???


 That would be what they call visa fraud


----------



## samy25

_shel said:


> That would be what they call visa fraud


u think i should bluntly go for my own write up.. as i am very scared as they already ask me for RPl..wat if i dont come up as per their expectation... we use to work as developing whole soft ware vd a team of two.. seperating my part as BA is imp or i should explain project as i was involve on every phase..??

please guide as i cannot afford any mistake


----------



## imugly

Hi Stigmatic, 

I also applied ACS on 8 Jan 13 for ICT BA and status is still at Step 2. 
So after first round and second round of Jan13, almost 1800 will be used up. Do you know this job will open again in July 2013 or will need to wait until the new requirement at that time ? quite hopeless now ? 





Stigmatic said:


> The Ceiling report has been updated now.
> 
> Unfortunately...... ICT Business & System Analyst is almost died for this year....1594 of 1800 is already gone till 31/12/12.
> 
> So people like me have to wait until 1st july now.


----------



## mra

Sanje said:


> i have submitted my ACS on 11-01-2013


I applied for my spouse on the same day.. Application is still on stage 2. When I applied for myself earlier the status went directly from 1 to 4 next day of my application. May be delay this time due to huge backlog due to holidays.. 

Keep posting your status..


----------



## Stigmatic

imugly said:


> Hi Stigmatic,
> 
> I also applied ACS on 8 Jan 13 for ICT BA and status is still at Step 2.
> So after first round and second round of Jan13, almost 1800 will be used up. Do you know this job will open again in July 2013 or will need to wait until the new requirement at that time ? quite hopeless now ?


Hi imugly,

This is for sure that ICA BA&SA are almost complete for this year. As per DIAC`s statement, once the Quota for a particular is over, the new Quota will come in 1st July of every year. 

So, we can just hope and expect that from 1st July the new Quota comes up and we all can apply during that period. 

BTW, can you PM me your Profile(Education & Exp).


----------



## Stigmatic

amitagy said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> thanks to this forum for having clarified several of my doubts.
> 
> i started following this forum after i applied for ACS ( i guess, should have joined earlier), i have following query wrt ACS:
> 
> I have 13 years of ICT experience and the experience summary approximates to as follows
> 
> 0 to 3rd year : I was a Software Engineer
> 3rd to 6th year : I was a ICT Software Technical Lead
> 7th to 8th year : I was a Technical Sales person selling Telecom solutions
> 8th to 9th year : I was a Technical Project Manager
> 9th to 11th year : I was a Technical Project coordinator
> 11th to 13th year : I am a Program Manager.
> 
> Now my question, is which skill set should i have selected for ACS.
> 
> I am confused and perhaps, fortunately/unfortunately i have applied for ICT BA.
> 
> Look forward to a response from this forum.
> 
> good luck to all.



Hi Amitagy,

When did you applied and what is your status. 

I believe that it totally depends upon 2 factors. First is your designation, usually ACS looks for designation as Business Analyst, Business Consultant, Functional Consultant etc. Secondly, they will look for your job and responsibilities, which has to be in lines with typical work which a BA does based requirement capturing, functionality analysis etc. 

In your case i am sure you must have made sure that the roles and responsibility are in lines with BA activities and your designation can be interpreted as BA / BA/FC. 

So, be positive and hope for the best.


----------



## amitagy

Thanks Stigmatic, Samy, for your response.

I applied for ACS on 8 dec and still awaiting the result. i guess, choosing BA was more with the intention to get max result on my experience, as all the profiles overlap with BA to a large extent. 

IELTS : L:8.5,R:8.5,W:7,S:8,OA:8


----------



## MrTweek

> Considering 2600 were reached in first 6 months (although the first few months were sluggish), I think there would be quite a few visas available even after march.


Hmm, i just did the same calculation...
In the first 6 months, 29.3% of all EoIs were for Software and Applications Programmers (2613). 2485 out of 5160 are left, so if they continue with 3000 Invitations per month, around 879 per month will go to Number 2613, which means the 2485 that are left will be used up by end of March.

I am expecting my Skills Assessment by end of February, but will have 60 points only, so I can only hope that I can get my invitation in the second round of March.
If not, I'll need to go via State Sponsorship, which will means I will loose more time


----------



## HannahSibson

Cartisol said:


> Oh that's ok.  Even I saw a post by a person who claims that a band of 7 is required for NSW SS in the "IELTS Requirement for SS" thread a month ago. However, there is no supporting evidence he has provided. I am not following that up either in that thread.
> 
> Well I may not be available here for few days from now, you can PM me if you get any information on that, so that I don't miss it. Anyway, I am not going for NSW SS as of now. Thank you
> 
> Best wishes for your ACS
> 
> Cheers


Cartisol,

I cudnt find the pdf doc..Here is the info frm NSW website..hav a look at the last paragraph. There was a doc before and it seems to me that they have removed it recently.

English Language
Applicants must sit the International English Language Testing System (IELTS) and score at least a six (6) on each of the four bands (Writing, Speaking, Listening, Reading).

Certain occupations require a higher standard of English in order to obtain a positive skill assessment. Please refer to the assessing authorities' English language requirements.


----------



## HannahSibson

Guys any updates on ACS...any results or in-progress?


----------



## Stigmatic

Hi Expats,

Any new updates on ACS results or status change ?

Also, any one received any Invitation for 21st Jan round ?


----------



## vsubnis

MrTweek said:


> Hmm, i just did the same calculation...
> In the first 6 months, 29.3% of all EoIs were for Software and Applications Programmers (2613). 2485 out of 5160 are left, so if they continue with 3000 Invitations per month, around 879 per month will go to Number 2613, which means the 2485 that are left will be used up by end of March.
> 
> I am expecting my Skills Assessment by end of February, but will have 60 points only, so I can only hope that I can get my invitation in the second round of March.
> If not, I'll need to go via State Sponsorship, which will means I will loose more time


yes I think more or less thats correct. you can try to better your points may be on IELTS to stand a better chance.


----------



## LaFleur

Stigmatic said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> Any new updates on ACS results or status change ?
> 
> Also, any one received any Invitation for 21st Jan round ?


Hey Stigmatic!
I got my invite yesterday  I had submitted my EOI on 18th Jan with 70 points right after I got my positive ACS assessment.


----------



## exxpat

LaFleur said:


> Hey Stigmatic!
> I got my invite yesterday  I had submitted my EOI on 18th Jan with 70 points right after I got my positive ACS assessment.


I got invite as well with 65 points.


----------



## KhusbooC

LaFleur said:


> Hey Stigmatic!
> I got my invite yesterday  I had submitted my EOI on 18th Jan with 70 points right after I got my positive ACS assessment.


Congrats!


----------



## KhusbooC

exxpat said:


> I got invite as well with 65 points.


Congrats


----------



## sbj

HannahSibson said:


> I have applied on 7th December and status changed to with assessor on 7th december itself. till today the status is same...


hi HannahSibson,

even mine in same situation, i have applied on 11th dec 2012, just keep posting ur updates.

~SBJ


----------



## sbj

Stigmatic said:


> Hi imugly,
> 
> This is for sure that ICA BA&SA are almost complete for this year. As per DIAC`s statement, once the Quota for a particular is over, the new Quota will come in 1st July of every year.
> 
> So, we can just hope and expect that from 1st July the new Quota comes up and we all can apply during that period.
> 
> BTW, can you PM me your Profile(Education & Exp).


hi Stigmatic,

ur IELTS score is pretty much impressive, could you PM the materials or any stuff which can be helpful, ur help would be greatly appreciated.
Mail ID : [email protected]

~SBJ


----------



## getbinoj

exxpat said:


> I got invite as well with 65 points.


Got EOI invite with 80 points


----------



## sajid021

Dear Friend,

Need you urgent help.

I am planing to apply for NSW SS. Just want to clarify mode of payment AUD 300.

Do I need to make a BANK draft or DEMAND draft. 
I am not sure if both are same. 
I was planing to make a demand draft but in NSW web site its written make "money order", my agent told me to make "bank draft" and myself can make "demand draft" more easily and quickly.

Pls suggest.

Sajid.


----------



## nsrivast

MrTweek said:


> Hmm, i just did the same calculation...
> In the first 6 months, 29.3% of all EoIs were for Software and Applications Programmers (2613). 2485 out of 5160 are left, so if they continue with 3000 Invitations per month, around 879 per month will go to Number 2613, which means the 2485 that are left will be used up by end of March.
> 
> I am expecting my Skills Assessment by end of February, but will have 60 points only, so I can only hope that I can get my invitation in the second round of March.
> If not, I'll need to go via State Sponsorship, which will means I will loose more time


A bit of cheer for some people including me to sneak in with this new calculation which give some hope in April.

Ok...So the calculation above consider 3000 invitation which isn't true. According to DIAC 3000 invitations for visa 189 & 489 which doesn't include 190. 190 visa can be issued any time of the month and not fortnightly as the other counter part do. so considering this in past six months total invitation issued was 13011 and out of which 2675 issued for 2613 category. Considering the average of 190 visa over six month which comes around 651/month, we can expect 3651 invitation for the month of Jan.Taking consideration of the numbers 750 invitations for 261313 can be executed. Hence 2484 remaining invitation will be over by 2485/750=3.31 months from january. We can expect category 2613 be over some time mid April.

I could be wrong in my calculation. we can go deep in calculation for each state nomination but it is not worth going into it. Any way I have cross my fingers as I have submitted my SS last week.


----------



## sunnydayz1985

*Hello*



nsrivast said:


> A bit of cheer for some people including me to sneak in with this new calculation which give some hope in April.
> 
> Ok...So the calculation above consider 3000 invitation which isn't true. According to DIAC 3000 invitations for visa 189 & 489 which doesn't include 190. 190 visa can be issued any time of the month and not fortnightly as the other counter part do. so considering this in past six months total invitation issued was 13011 and out of which 2675 issued for 2613 category. Considering the average of 190 visa over six month which comes around 651/month, we can expect 3651 invitation for the month of Jan.Taking consideration of the numbers 750 invitations for 261313 can be executed. Hence 2484 remaining invitation will be over by 2485/750=3.31 months from january. We can expect category 2613 be over some time mid April.
> 
> I could be wrong in my calculation. we can go deep in calculation for each state nomination but it is not worth going into it. Any way I have cross my fingers as I have submitted my SS last week.


Any similar predictions about 2611? Submitted for ACS on Dec 2, chgd to 'with assessor' only on Dec 21 because we were unable to provide declaration on company letterhead.  Just wondering if the quota for 2611 will be over by this month? Hope not!


----------



## ramesh_s

Dear Expats,

Any update on the ACS Invitations? 

As per the previous stats Dec 1st week applications should start getting their invitations. Last week we have seen people applied on Nov last week, started getting their invitations.

I've applied on 13 Dec and the status is still "With accessor". I'm getting worried as the seats are getting filled for 2613.


----------



## HannahSibson

Guys anymore status change..we havnt got any updates from last friday...wake up guys!!..


----------



## HannahSibson

Stigmatic said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> Any new updates on ACS results or status change ?
> 
> Also, any one received any Invitation for 21st Jan round ?


stigmatic,

Any updates?


----------



## MrTweek

Thanks for clarification...
However, are the 190 visas also subject to the occupation ceilings? I assumed they were not, although without any reason I must admit.
If so, that would be even worse as it means once the ceiling is reached there is absolutely no way to get a visa before july...
In that case, I would have a problem, if I don't get mine before the ceiling is reached


----------



## HannahSibson

MrTweek said:


> Thanks for clarification...
> However, are the 190 visas also subject to the occupation ceilings? I assumed they were not, although without any reason I must admit.
> If so, that would be even worse as it means once the ceiling is reached there is absolutely no way to get a visa before july...
> In that case, I would have a problem, if I don't get mine before the ceiling is reached


Same here...i dont know if all subclasses have the same ceiling. Ideally the ceiling should be for all visa subclasses and not only or 189 Or 486. That means the current ceiling includes invitations given for all the point based visa subclasses.

Refer the below lines from diac website.


An occupation ceiling may be applied to invitations to apply to migrate issued under the points based skilled visas of the migration program. This means there will be a limit on how many Expressions of Interest are issued for skilled migration from an occupation group. This ensures that the skilled migration program is not dominated by a small number of occupations.
This limitation does not apply to Employer Sponsored or Business Innovation and Investment visa classes. For the state and territory nominated visas, a state or territory will not be able to nominate you if your nominated occupation has reached its occupation ceiling. For clients with an Expression Of Interest in this (already ceiled) occupation group, your Expression Of Interest will remain valid for two years from the date you submitted your Expression Of Interest.

Hope this helps...


----------



## MrTweek

> Ideally the ceiling should be for all visa subclasses and not only or 189 Or 486. That means the current ceiling includes invitations given for all the point based visa subclasses.


 On the other hand, I don't see what the point of the 190 visas would be then. I thought the only reason they exists is, so a state can nominate more candidate with a certain occupation than the DIAC would.

I just checked on the Victorian visa website. It says:


> The number of skilled migrants that the Victorian Government can nominate against each occupation listed on the State Nomination Occupation Lists is limited by quotas for each occupation. There is also an overall cap on the total number of applications that can be nominated by the Victorian Government each year. This limit is set by the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC).


It is not clear whether the ceilings are the same as the ones for subclass 189.
See FAQs about Skilled Nominated Visas

But also, on the Victorian SOL list, they state whenever the ceiling for a certain occupation is reached or about to be reached and at the moment all occupations are green (meaning probably enough visas available for the whole year).
See Victorian State Nomination Lists of Skilled Occupations

It's all not completely clear, but to me this sounds more like the states have their own ceilings that are not affected by DIACs ceiling.


----------



## HannahSibson

MrTweek said:


> On the other hand, I don't see what the point of the 190 visas would be then. I thought the only reason they exists is, so a state can nominate more candidate with a certain occupation than the DIAC would.
> 
> I just checked on the Victorian visa website. It says:
> It is not clear whether the ceilings are the same as the ones for subclass 189.
> See FAQs about Skilled Nominated Visas
> 
> But also, on the Victorian SOL list, they state whenever the ceiling for a certain occupation is reached or about to be reached and at the moment all occupations are green (meaning probably enough visas available for the whole year).
> See Victorian State Nomination Lists of Skilled Occupations
> 
> It's all not completely clear, but to me this sounds more like the states have their own ceilings that are not affected by DIACs ceiling.


I think the other way..Look at the last sentence from one of the paragraph that u have pasted. I am re pasting it again for you.


The number of skilled migrants that the Victorian Government can nominate against each occupation listed on the State Nomination Occupation Lists is limited by quotas for each occupation. There is also an overall cap on the total number of applications that can be nominated by the Victorian Government each year. ****This limit is set by the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC).****


----------



## Tans

Hi Friends,

As usual, need you guys help and inputs.

I am planning to apply for ACS application for my wife. But, the name in the passport and in her marks cards are different.

Her name as in passport: Bindu Hennur Sai Kumar
Her name in her Engineering and +2 and 10th marks cards: Bindu H S

Do any one of you faced the similar situation? Will ACS accept this? Will there be any problem if I submit the application and marks cards to ACS?

Do I need to write anything to ACS regarding this? If yes, is there any particular format?

Thanks for your help in advance.

Thanks,
Tans


----------



## MrTweek

> I think the other way..Look at the last sentence from one of the paragraph that u have pasted.


I see what you mean, but even that sentence is not very clear.
It says LIMIT, not LIMITS which technically means it refers only to the total number, not to occupation specific limits. Otherwise they would have to use plural here.
Also, the fact that these limits are set by DIAC does not necessarily imply that they are the same limits as the ones for subclass 189. The DIAC can of course also give each state different limits for their 190s, which would also make a lot of sense, since NT or TAS with their small populations wouldn't need the same limits as larger states like VIC or NSW.


----------



## Cartisol

HannahSibson said:


> Cartisol,
> 
> I cudnt find the pdf doc..Here is the info frm NSW website..hav a look at the last paragraph. There was a doc before and it seems to me that they have removed it recently.
> 
> English Language
> Applicants must sit the International English Language Testing System (IELTS) and score at least a six (6) on each of the four bands (Writing, Speaking, Listening, Reading).
> 
> Certain occupations require a higher standard of English in order to obtain a positive skill assessment. Please refer to the assessing authorities' English language requirements.


Hi Hannah

Thank you for remembering and your post, I appreciate it 

Yes you are right about it; certain occupations need it! My prayers for your positive skill assessment soon.

Cheers


----------



## KhusbooC

Hi,

Did anyone who applied in December first week get a reply from ACS yet?


----------



## Stigmatic

Still no news from anyone in this Forum ?

No results ? No Stage Updates ? 

This wait is damn frustrating...


----------



## sunnydayz1985

maybe things will pick up over 2nd half of the week..... I am getting really worried now.....:-/


----------



## Stigmatic

sunnydayz1985 said:


> maybe things will pick up over 2nd half of the week..... I am getting really worried now.....:-/


Hi sunnydayz1985,

Urs status is still on "With Assessor" or changed to "In Progress". Please let us know if it changes.


----------



## sunnydayz1985

It's still 'with assessor'. But, i think it will only get updated post yours cz even though we submitted on 02/12/2012, it changed to 'With assessor' only on 21/12/2012.  Lost nearly 3 weeks there.....keeping fingers crossed. Will keep you guys posted. Good Luck...


----------



## krema

sunnydayz1985 said:


> Any similar predictions about 2611? Submitted for ACS on Dec 2, chgd to 'with assessor' only on Dec 21 because we were unable to provide declaration on company letterhead.  Just wondering if the quota for 2611 will be over by this month? Hope not!



Hi,

I thought it is okay to provide statutory declaration not in company letterhead as long as the business card of your senior colleague is attached with it. Am i right?


----------



## sunnydayz1985

krema said:


> Hi,
> 
> I thought it is okay to provide statutory declaration not in company letterhead as long as the business card of your senior colleague is attached with it. Am i right?


We ended up giving statutory declarations from colleauges. The thing is we did get letter on company letter head, but it was a standard template and they were not ready to give a modified one with some other details that the CO wanted. And the whole process of requesting them for a different template and the turn-around time, etc, ate up a lot of time.....Anyways, hope it doesn't adversely affect us, with the timelines.


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Hi Friends,

Today my ACS skill assessment progressed to Stage 4. Curious to know with current rate of progression in line with so many applications, how long it may take me to get result. And also what exactly happens on this Stage 4.

Regards,
Vamshi.


----------



## fatemaster

sunnydayz1985 said:


> maybe things will pick up over 2nd half of the week..... I am getting really worried now.....:-/


I too....."With Assessor" from 6th Dec onwards.......


----------



## fatemaster

Vamshi4happy said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Today my ACS skill assessment progressed to Stage 4. Curious to know with current rate of progression in line with so many applications, how long it may take me to get result. And also what exactly happens on this Stage 4.
> 
> Regards,
> Vamshi.


Mine is in Stage 4 from 6th Dec 2012 onwards.....


----------



## Stigmatic

Vamshi4happy said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Today my ACS skill assessment progressed to Stage 4. Curious to know with current rate of progression in line with so many applications, how long it may take me to get result. And also what exactly happens on this Stage 4.
> 
> Regards,
> Vamshi.


When did you applied ?


----------



## fatemaster

sajid021 said:


> Dear Friend,
> 
> Need you urgent help.
> 
> I am planing to apply for NSW SS. Just want to clarify mode of payment AUD 300.
> 
> Do I need to make a BANK draft or DEMAND draft.
> I am not sure if both are same.
> I was planing to make a demand draft but in NSW web site its written make "money order", my agent told me to make "bank draft" and myself can make "demand draft" more easily and quickly.
> 
> Pls suggest.
> 
> Sajid.


Is ACS assessment report mandatory to apply for NSW SS?


----------



## sunnydayz1985

*???*

Does 'with assessor' mean application is being processed or will th eCO start processing only after stage changes to 'In-progress'. Just a bit confused as I read some guys say they got their results in a day or 2 of status changing to in-progress. So, wondering if the applicn is being worked on as we sit n worry, and then when only the final paper work remain, it changes to 'in-progress'?


----------



## Stigmatic

sunnydayz1985 said:


> Does 'with assessor' mean application is being processed or will th eCO start processing only after stage changes to 'In-progress'. Just a bit confused as I read some guys say they got their results in a day or 2 of status changing to in-progress. So, wondering if the applicn is being worked on as we sit n worry, and then when only the final paper work remain, it changes to 'in-progress'?


I think "With Assessor" means the CO has got all the documents and is with his/her pipeline to actually assess and generate report. "In Progress" means they actually started working on the result / report.


----------



## KhusbooC

Vamshi4happy said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Today my ACS skill assessment progressed to Stage 4. Curious to know with current rate of progression in line with so many applications, how long it may take me to get result. And also what exactly happens on this Stage 4.
> 
> Regards,
> Vamshi.


I submitted my application on 7th Dec, and it is in Stage 4 since the next day


----------



## Vamshi4happy

You all applied before me... I applied on 29th Dec'12.

Regards,
Vamshi.


----------



## sbj

fatemaster said:


> Mine is in Stage 4 from 6th Dec 2012 onwards.....


Mine is in Stage 4 from 11th Dec 2012.

~SBJ


----------



## sajid021

fatemaster said:


> Is ACS assessment report mandatory to apply for NSW SS?


Yes it is ... chk NSW webiste


----------



## sajid021

sbj said:


> Mine is in Stage 4 from 11th Dec 2012.
> 
> ~SBJ


Mine is Stage 4 too, applied on 3rd Dec. and very next day it moved to stage 4... but since then no news....


----------



## HannahSibson

Cartisol said:


> Hi Hannah
> 
> Thank you for remembering and your post, I appreciate it
> 
> Yes you are right about it; certain occupations need it! My prayers for your positive skill assessment soon.
> 
> Cheers


Welcome back and thanks a lot Cartisol


----------



## ntgobinath

KhusbooC said:


> I submitted my application on 7th Dec, and it is in Stage 4 since the next day


We are on the same boat, I applied on 7th Dec and its in stage 4 since 8th Dec. Keep me updated with your progress.





IELTS Exam: 05/01/13 Result 18/01/13 | ACS Submitted: 07/12/12 Result :ranger:


----------



## msvayani

Just to update you all, my friend has submitted application to ACS on 22/NOV/2012 and still waiting for the result.

Current Status: Stage 4 - With assessor


----------



## AUS2013

ntgobinath said:


> We are on the same boat, I applied on 7th Dec and its in stage 4 since 8th Dec. Keep me updated with your progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IELTS Exam: 05/01/13 Result 18/01/13 | ACS Submitted: 07/12/12 Result :ranger:


I applied on 17th Dec but it changed to Stage 4 on 19th Jan'2013


----------



## 2raghu

Hi Amol,
I'm planning for subclass 189 visa. Can you please let me know the series of steps that I have to undergo? First is ACS,second EOI, third ACK, fourth CO allotment,fifth visa grant, sixth visa fee payment. Is that correct? Did I miss anything?


----------



## msvayani

This is the order:

1- ACS
2- EOI
3- Apply and Pay Visa Fee Payment
4- Ack
5- CO
6- Medical/PCC
7- Visa Grant


----------



## superm

msvayani said:


> This is the order:
> 
> 1- ACS
> 2- EOI
> 3- Apply and Pay Visa Fee Payment
> 4- Ack
> 5- CO
> 6- Medical/PCC
> 7- Visa Grant


you can check this link


----------



## Sankar

I applied for ACS on 30th November 2012. Still the status is "With Assessor". This waiting is killing...................


----------



## HannahSibson

Sankar said:


> I applied for ACS on 30th November 2012. Still the status is "With Assessor". This waiting is killing...................


Ohh thats really killing!! Dont have any clue what ACS is doing..last thursday some of the Nov 28 applicants have got results. update upon any status change of urs so that others will have an idea.


----------



## amirrk

guys i applied on 6th dec and now it changed to inprogressss, i am so nervous
when will i receive the result????


----------



## KhusbooC

amirrk said:


> guys i applied on 6th dec and now it changed to inprogressss, i am so nervous
> when will i receive the result????


Awesome! All the best! May you get a +ve assessment soon


----------



## amirrk

KhusbooC said:


> Awesome! All the best! May you get a +ve assessment soon


hope so bro, but they didn't contact my previous employer, is it something normal?


----------



## KhusbooC

As far as I remember reading in this forum, ACS does not "generally" contact your employers, but DIAC does. So, I guess its normal 



amirrk said:


> hope so bro, but they didn't contact my previous employer, is it something normal?


----------



## amirrk

What is that!!!!!
the status changed back to "With Assessor" 
does that happened with anyone before or anyone knows what would this means??


----------



## ramesh_s

amirrk said:


> What is that!!!!!
> the status changed back to "With Assessor"
> does that happened with anyone before or anyone knows what would this means??


Amirrk,

I guess thats normal as far as I remember reading this is one of the posts. You should expect your result soon.

BTW, when the status changed to "In progress", did you receive any email notification or its just that you've logged in and found the status change? Also can you let me know what job code are you applying for?


----------



## fatemaster

sajid021 said:


> Yes it is ... chk NSW webiste


Thank you Sajid


----------



## MrTweek

I applied for Skills Assessment on 24th December. Just right now it moved to Stage 4 (With Assessor).


----------



## krema

sunnydayz1985 said:


> We ended up giving statutory declarations from colleauges. The thing is we did get letter on company letter head, but it was a standard template and they were not ready to give a modified one with some other details that the CO wanted. And the whole process of requesting them for a different template and the turn-around time, etc, ate up a lot of time.....Anyways, hope it doesn't adversely affect us, with the timelines.


Hi Sunnydayz,

Does ACS insists the details they wanted to see in your letterhead? I prepared a statutory declaration from a colleague but the same as yours, I can get a letter from the company but base on their standard template. Were you able to provide what they were asking?

Regards,


----------



## sunnydayz1985

krema said:


> Hi Sunnydayz,
> 
> Does ACS insists the details they wanted to see in your letterhead? I prepared a statutory declaration from a colleague but the same as yours, I can get a letter from the company but base on their standard template. Were you able to provide what they were asking?
> 
> Regards,


In the case of my husband's application, we told them that this is the standard the company provides, and gave the statutory declaration. It was after this that the status changed to 'With Assessor'. So, I am assuming they are ok to proceed with that. If not, they might have come back asking for more info. So, I suggest you go ahead ASAP and provide the docs you have obtained. So that you don't lose the kind of time we lost. Good luck


----------



## HannahSibson

amirrk said:


> What is that!!!!!
> the status changed back to "With Assessor"
> does that happened with anyone before or anyone knows what would this means??


Oops! Possible that some batch program has triggered and modified the status. Later the assessor changed bak to with assessor. Lets hope for the quick result.


----------



## krema

sunnydayz1985 said:


> In the case of my husband's application, we told them that this is the standard the company provides, and gave the statutory declaration. It was after this that the status changed to 'With Assessor'. So, I am assuming they are ok to proceed with that. If not, they might have come back asking for more info. So, I suggest you go ahead ASAP and provide the docs you have obtained. So that you don't lose the kind of time we lost. Good luck


Alright. Thank you Sunnydayz.


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Hi friends, wanted to check what exactly Accessor do on Stage 4?


----------



## Stigmatic

amirrk said:


> What is that!!!!!
> the status changed back to "With Assessor"
> does that happened with anyone before or anyone knows what would this means??


This is Ridiculous...


----------



## Stigmatic

Vamshi4happy said:


> Hi friends, wanted to check what exactly Accessor do on Stage 4?


At this stage all your documents is received by assessor and he then verifies those documents and produce report.


----------



## sunnydayz1985

Stigmatic said:


> At this stage all your documents is received by assessor and he then verifies those documents and produce report.


So, does this mean that it is not necessary that your Case Officer starts looking at your application after it moves to 'In-progress'?

I was hoping that's the case so that atleast we know that it's being worked on and not in the queue to be picked up.


----------



## Stigmatic

sunnydayz1985 said:


> So, does this mean that it is not necessary that your Case Officer starts looking at your application after it moves to 'In-progress'?
> 
> I was hoping that's the case so that atleast we know that it's being worked on and not in the queue to be picked up.


Absolutely.

Until it moves to "In Progress" the CO is does not start looking into the documents.


----------



## sunnydayz1985

so then what happens in 'with assesor'? just remains in their queue?


----------



## 2raghu

msvayani said:


> This is the order:
> 
> 1- ACS
> 2- EOI
> 3- Apply and Pay Visa Fee Payment
> 4- Ack
> 5- CO
> 6- Medical/PCC
> 7- Visa Grant


Thanks a lot for reply..
After EOI submission immediately I am required to pay the fee or is there any buffer time.
So if the Visa is not granted the fee will be refunded? or does that guarantee the Visa? Please clarify. Thanks.


----------



## Stigmatic

2raghu said:


> Thanks a lot for reply..
> After EOI submission immediately I am required to pay the fee or is there any buffer time.
> So if the Visa is not granted the fee will be refunded? or does that guarantee the Visa? Please clarify. Thanks.


After EOI, u`ll get an Invite. After your invite, you apply and pay the fees.


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Stigmatic said:


> At this stage all your documents is received by assessor and he then verifies those documents and produce report.


Thank you for that...so it will be like Background verification usually happens with Companies for their employees.


----------



## Stigmatic

Vamshi4happy said:


> Thank you for that...so it will be like Background verification usually happens with Companies for their employees.


No,

They will not perform background verification. They will just verify your educational degree and work experience letters are inline with the occupational code.


----------



## amirrk

ramesh_s said:


> Amirrk,
> 
> I guess thats normal as far as I remember reading this is one of the posts. You should expect your result soon.
> 
> BTW, when the status changed to "In progress", did you receive any email notification or its just that you've logged in and found the status change? Also can you let me know what job code are you applying for?


i just logged in no email have been received so far, also my job code is 263111


----------



## Tans

Guys, can any one help me with this question? Thanks for your help.



Tans said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> As usual, need you guys help and inputs.
> 
> I am planning to apply for ACS application for my wife. But, the name in the passport and in her marks cards are different.
> 
> Her name as in passport: Bindu Hennur Sai Kumar
> Her name in her Engineering and +2 and 10th marks cards: Bindu H S
> 
> Do any one of you faced the similar situation? Will ACS accept this? Will there be any problem if I submit the application and marks cards to ACS?
> 
> Do I need to write anything to ACS regarding this? If yes, is there any particular format?
> 
> Thanks for your help in advance.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tans


----------



## Stigmatic

amirrk said:


> i just logged in no email have been received so far, also my job code is 263111


Your status is still "With Assessor" or it changed to "In Progress" ?


----------



## amirrk

Stigmatic said:


> Your status is still "With Assessor" or it changed to "In Progress" ?


it changed to in progress again this morning!!!!!
something weird is going on


----------



## Stigmatic

*Duplicate*



amirrk said:


> it changed to in progress again this morning!!!!!
> something weird is going on


I think now its just a matter for 1-2 days. I think by Rriday you will get you result


----------



## amirrk

Stigmatic said:


> I think now its just a matter for 1-2 days. I think by Rriday you will get you result


i just hope it does not change again 
btw it is stage 4 in progress, i think it should be in stage 5 to get the result am i right?


----------



## Stigmatic

amirrk said:


> it changed to in progress again this morning!!!!!
> something weird is going on


I think you should get your result in 1-2 days now. I think by friday, you should expect the result.

All the best.


----------



## mra

Tans said:


> Guys, can any one help me with this question? Thanks for your help.


The name looks same to me, only is in short form. I don't think this should be an issue because I have seen many people using short form when it is too big. However, I think it is safe keeping affidavit with you because it might be required in later stage. Also during ACS application, the first tab contains identification document, there you can check if you can attach affidavit (I only remember passport, birth certificate, but there are other options as well). They are anyways gonna ask you to provide additional document in case they need it..


----------



## mra

2raghu said:


> Thanks a lot for reply..
> After EOI submission immediately I am required to pay the fee or is there any buffer time.
> So if the Visa is not granted the fee will be refunded? or does that guarantee the Visa? Please clarify. Thanks.


You need to pay the fee while applying for Visa, not for EOI submission. There is a time frame to apply visa after you are invited (I think 90 days).

The fee is nonrefundable. If your previous application ACS, IELTS, DEGREE, Experience is genuine and you don't have any criminal record and you are in good health then I don't see any reason for visa rejection.


----------



## mra

amirrk said:


> it changed to in progress again this morning!!!!!
> something weird is going on


Expect the result tomorrow morning.. 

I saw from your signature that you applied on 6 Dec. It seems they are processing pretty fast again.. Because of holidays there was a huge delay on processing. 

Anyways good luck for tomorrow morning..


----------



## Stigmatic

Monday 28th Jan is Australian Day in Australia and is Public Holiday there. 

So i believe ACS office will be closed on Monday.


----------



## Stigmatic

Monday 28th Jan is Australian Day in Australia and is Public Holiday there. 

So i believe ACS office will be closed on Monday.


----------



## Cartisol

Stigmatic said:


> Monday 28th Jan is Australian Day in Australia and is Public Holiday there.
> 
> So i believe ACS office will be closed on Monday.


It comes on every 26th of Jan in Australia is what I know, which is similar to India's Jan 26th thing. 

Not sure this time, may be you're right.


----------



## Cartisol

HannahSibson said:


> Welcome back and thanks a lot Cartisol


Welcome  Well I am still off, will not be here for some weeks. 

Cheers


----------



## MrTweek

Yes, the 28th of January is a public holiday here and there will definitely nobody working in the ACS on that day.


----------



## abu_jassir

Hi Guys ...

I applied on 4-Jan-2013 and my status still a located .... anyone applied in same date or after?

Thanks.


----------



## asrar.csc

abu_jassir said:


> Hi Guys ...
> 
> I applied on 4-Jan-2013 and my status still a located .... anyone applied in same date or after?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi,

I applied on 16th January. Status changed to "Allocated" (Stage 2) the very next day... However no progress after that. 

I think all the people who have applied in this January are in same stage.


----------



## vsubnis

amirrk said:


> it changed to in progress again this morning!!!!!
> something weird is going on


Did you go through one of the ACS affiliated agents? Can that be a reason your status is changing before others who have applied before you?


----------



## amirrk

vsubnis said:


> Did you go through one of the ACS affiliated agents? Can that be a reason your status is changing before others who have applied before you?


are you envy, lool i'm joking 

but no, i didn't use an agent, just i applied every thing exactly as required and with all details included so the next day of applying it went directly to step 4, what makes my wonder is that the status now is in progress and it is still in stage 4, i though this will be on stage 5 as people say that once on in progress you should receive your docs within a couple of days


----------



## vsubnis

amirrk said:


> are you envy, lool i'm joking
> 
> but no, i didn't use an agent, just i applied every thing exactly as required and with all details included so the next day of applying it went directly to step 4, what makes my wonder is that the status now is in progress and it is still in stage 4, i though this will be on stage 5 as people say that once on in progress you should receive your docs within a couple of days


Hahaha...not envious bro just happy for you 
Alright! Let's hope you get it in the next couple of days...keep us updated


----------



## Tans

asrar.csc said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied on 16th January. Status changed to "Allocated" (Stage 2) the very next day... However no progress after that.
> 
> I think all the people who have applied in this January are in same stage.


I applied on 29th Jan and it is still in "Stage 2 - Allocated".


----------



## Stigmatic

Tans said:


> I applied on 29th Jan and it is still in "Stage 2 - Allocated".


29th January ?


----------



## asrar.csc

Tans said:


> I applied on 29th Jan and it is still in "Stage 2 - Allocated".


I assume you mean 29th Dec. 

If so, then I think all the people who have applied during or after ACS Christmas Holidays are kept in the same stage. i.e. Stage 2 - Allocated. Perhaps, they are clearing all the applications received before holidays.

ACS has taken a month or couple of months for the candidates moving directly to stage 4 within couple of days of submission. Afraid how much time they would take for us.


----------



## HannahSibson

amirrk said:


> it changed to in progress again this morning!!!!!
> something weird is going on


Well !!.. It seems to me that your CO is productive compared to others ...as per my knowledge most of the applicants applied before u are still with assessor stage. good luck. Wishing u a positive result soon..


----------



## HannahSibson

Stigmatic said:


> Monday 28th Jan is Australian Day in Australia and is Public Holiday there.
> 
> So i believe ACS office will be closed on Monday.


Disgusting!! Now only they came bak frm a long vacation...this ppl are born to enjoy holidays or what!!...our fate!!!


----------



## amirrk

HannahSibson said:


> Well !!.. It seems to me that your CO is productive compared to others ...as per my knowledge most of the applicants applied before u are still with assessor stage. good luck. Wishing u a positive result soon..


i should bring him a present 
but wish he will give me a positive result after all


----------



## sajid021

Guys,
Just noticed nsw occupation list is not in the website, are they going to change something.

The requested URL /__data/assets/pdf_file/0019/25147/Occupations-Sponsored-by-NSW-2012-20121214.pdf was not found on this server.

Regards
Sajid


----------



## Sankar

sajid021 said:


> Guys,
> Just noticed nsw occupation list is not in the website, are they going to change something.
> 
> The requested URL /__data/assets/pdf_file/0019/25147/Occupations-Sponsored-by-NSW-2012-20121214.pdf was not found on this server.
> 
> Regards
> Sajid


Now the link is accessble. But not sure what the change was. I guess they have added more skills.

http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__da...Revised-Occupations-Sponsored-by-NSW-2013.pdf


----------



## fatemaster

amirrk said:


> i should bring him a present
> but wish he will give me a positive result after all


i think this delay is applicable only for offshore ACS applicants...

mine is still in "*With Assessor*" from 6th Dec onwards...
:ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger:


----------



## ramesh_s

Guys,

Any new updates on the december applicants? This wait is really killing....!!!

Are the ACS guys working or what are they doing? There should be atleast few status changes atleast.


----------



## c1phertxt

fatemaster said:


> i think this delay is applicable only for offshore ACS applicants...
> 
> mine is still in "*With Assessor*" from 6th Dec onwards...
> :ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger:


+1

A bit perplexed with the whole process. The ACS guys shouldn't be taking that long to perform the assessment (if that is what "with assessor" means). 

They really should pull their finger out and get some done.


----------



## MrTweek

> The ACS guys shouldn't be taking that long to perform the assessment (if that is what "with assessor" means).


I think it's more likely to mean, they put it onto the TODO pile on his desk. So it does not actually mean he is working on it. Apparently when he does, the status changes to "in progress".


----------



## c1phertxt

MrTweek said:


> I think it's more likely to mean, they put it onto the TODO pile on his desk. So it does not actually mean he is working on it. Apparently when he does, the status changes to "in progress".


That's a bit asinine though.  Considering Stage-2 would better represent the "TODO pile" as the description for that stage is: "Your Application has been Allocated and is Currently in Progress." 
Reading the description for Stage-4 one gets the impression that the application is being actively assessed (also Stage -5 is "Complete"). 

Thanks for the clarification mate. Would've started getting a bit worried that it was taking so long to assess my rather convoluted application. 

So it's back to waiting...
:ranger:


----------



## MrTweek

Indeed. From what I've gathered in this forum, the status means something like this:

Stage 1: Arrived in their Inbox
Stage 2: Someone (not Assessor) is checking whether it is complete and decides whether it goes to Stage 3 or 4
Stage 3: Incomplete, waiting for more Documents
Stage 4a (with assessor): It's assigned to an Assessor and now in his queue.
Stage 4b (in progress): Assessor is actually working on it
Stage 5: Finished, mailing out results.

How long does it take? These are very rough guesses by me and I don't guarantee anything 
1 -> 2: same or next business day
2 -> 4a: 1 week
4a -> 4b: 3-6 weeks
4b -> 5: 1 week


----------



## superm

c1phertxt said:


> That's a bit asinine though.  Considering Stage-2 would better represent the "TODO pile" as the description for that stage is: "Your Application has been Allocated and is Currently in Progress."
> Reading the description for Stage-4 one gets the impression that the application is being actively assessed (also Stage -5 is "Complete").
> 
> Thanks for the clarification mate. Would've started getting a bit worried that it was taking so long to assess my rather convoluted application.
> 
> So it's back to waiting...
> :ranger:


Actually it's something like this:
When you submit it goes to 2nd. From what I have read and experienced at this stage application is checked on high level for any missing document. If something is found a miss then someone mails you for docs and status goes to 3rd while they wait for docs from you. If extra doc was not required or doc was received then status goes on to 4th which is quite a long stage. It's understood to be in some co's list. when he actually start working it goes to 4th 'in progress' ;after which it used to be a day's time before you get your result. but these days things have become a bit haywire as it seems.

Best of luck to all of you..


----------



## sunnydayz1985

:ranger:

started to get nightmares about the assessment now!!!


----------



## sunnydayz1985

superm said:


> Actually it's something like this:
> When you submit it goes to 2nd. From what I have read and experienced at this stage application is checked on high level for any missing document. If something is found a miss then someone mails you for docs and status goes to 3rd while they wait for docs from you. If extra doc was not required or doc was received then status goes on to 4th which is quite a long stage. It's understood to be in some co's list. when he actually start working it goes to 4th 'in progress' ;after which it used to be a day's time before you get your result. but these days things have become a bit haywire as it seems.
> 
> Best of luck to all of you..


Hey...was just going through the blog link in your signature and its more or less similar to my husband's journey wth the PR process so far...especially the ACS bit..... But its good to kno that u gt the results in a month after u resubmitted docs....we submitted on dec 2, but there was delay till dec 21 to get the docs that CO asked for..... it's definitely a ray of hope.....


----------



## Sankar

c1phertxt said:


> That's a bit asinine though.  Considering Stage-2 would better represent the "TODO pile" as the description for that stage is: "Your Application has been Allocated and is Currently in Progress."
> Reading the description for Stage-4 one gets the impression that the application is being actively assessed (also Stage -5 is "Complete").
> 
> Thanks for the clarification mate. Would've started getting a bit worried that it was taking so long to assess my rather convoluted application.
> 
> So it's back to waiting...
> :ranger:


After a long wait, my application status changed to "In Progress". I applied on 30-Nov-2012. Hoping for a +ve assessment.


----------



## vsubnis

Sankar said:


> After a long wait, my application status changed to "In Progress". I applied on 30-Nov-2012. Hoping for a +ve assessment.


cool...thats great news


----------



## Stigmatic

Sankar said:


> After a long wait, my application status changed to "In Progress". I applied on 30-Nov-2012. Hoping for a +ve assessment.


Congratulation !!!

Kindly share your profile.


----------



## c1phertxt

Sankar said:


> After a long wait, my application status changed to "In Progress". I applied on 30-Nov-2012. Hoping for a +ve assessment.


All the best mate!  Hope you get it real soon (with a +ive assessment ofcourse  )


----------



## sunnydayz1985

Sankar said:


> After a long wait, my application status changed to "In Progress". I applied on 30-Nov-2012. Hoping for a +ve assessment.


Good luck! Hope it comes back +ve for you soon!


----------



## sunnydayz1985

ACS website will be under maintenance from 11:00 pm on Thursday 24th Jan 2013 (ADST) until 7:00 am the next day . Just an FYI. Thankfully, that's about the only timeframe when I don't look at the status. Would have been harder if it was during the day, when I login like every few mins.


----------



## Stigmatic

Hi Amirrk,

Did you get yor ACS result ?


----------



## sunnydayz1985

When does the skillselect reports get updated every month in the immi website? Latest it has is the 17th Dec reports.


----------



## Stigmatic

Please some one help me understand.

According to DIAC will release some 1.2L visas under skill select. But in the occupational ceiling TAB, there are so many non occupied visa for many skill set. 

There are many occupational list having quotas of 3K,4K,5K, 7K, 10K even 13K available and there is no takers to that. How is DIAC going to achieve their target of 1.2L visa this year(By June end 2013). 

How was the scenario last year when they were processing 175/175 visas. 

Please if some expert can throw some light on this.


----------



## amirrk

nothing so far, but i think i should receive the result when it jumps to stage 5, thats what is written on acs steps


----------



## tintin24

*ACS application filed 20-01-2013*

Hi Guys,

I submitted my ACS application on 20-01-2013, it still is in Stage 1.

How long does it take for the processing to complete, hope its doesn't take full 12 week.

cheers


----------



## dmitry86

Hey mate, mine got stuck at Phase2 since last week, I did apply two weeks ago. Just relax for a couple of months and hope for the best.


----------



## sbj

tintin24 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I submitted my ACS application on 20-01-2013, it still is in Stage 1.
> 
> How long does it take for the processing to complete, hope its doesn't take full 12 week.
> 
> cheers


hey mate,
Just relax for couple of weeks, considering the current situation look like its gonna take min 8 weeks  . should be moving to stage 4 less than 2 weeks.

~SBJ


----------



## tintin24

sbj said:


> hey mate,
> Just relax for couple of weeks, considering the current situation look like its gonna take min 8 weeks  . should be moving to stage 4 less than 2 weeks.
> 
> ~SBJ


thanks for the reply mate.. i reckon i'll have to patiently wait for atleast 8 weeks.


----------



## fatemaster

Sankar said:


> After a long wait, my application status changed to "In Progress". I applied on 30-Nov-2012. Hoping for a +ve assessment.


Hello Sankar, Congratulations...
wish you will get +ve report.....enjoy



Mine still in stage "With Assessor" from 6th Dec...hope it will change by 31st Jan... :ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger:


----------



## Stigmatic

tintin24 said:


> thanks for the reply mate.. i reckon i'll have to patiently wait for atleast 8 weeks.


Today i completed my 7th week and my application is still "With Assessor".


----------



## fatemaster

amirrk said:


> nothing so far, but i think i should receive the result when it jumps to stage 5, thats what is written on acs steps


Hello Amirrk,

May I know how many employers declaration you have submitted?
in my case I've provided 3 employers declaration...will it take much time, any idea?
:ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger:


ACS stage "With Assessor" from 6th Dec.


----------



## amirrk

fatemaster said:


> Hello Amirrk,
> 
> May I know how many employers declaration you have submitted?
> in my case I've provided 3 employers declaration...will it take much time, any idea?
> :ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger:
> 
> 
> ACS stage "With Assessor" from 6th Dec.


only 1 with 3 years of experience


----------



## PRK

@Tintin

I applied for my skills assessment with ACS on Nov 30 and got a successful response on Jan 21 - that's about 7 weeks. And note that ACS was closed for 3 weeks during Christmas/New Year. So I think they are doing pretty well.

However, my application moved to stage 2 & then stage 4 within 2 days of submission... hope this helps 





tintin24 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I submitted my ACS application on 20-01-2013, it still is in Stage 1.
> 
> How long does it take for the processing to complete, hope its doesn't take full 12 week.
> 
> cheers


----------



## Stigmatic

PRK said:


> @Tintin
> 
> I applied for my skills assessment with ACS on Nov 30 and got a successful response on Jan 21 - that's about 7 weeks. And note that ACS was closed for 3 weeks during Christmas/New Year. So I think they are doing pretty well.
> 
> However, my application moved to stage 2 & then stage 4 within 2 days of submission... hope this helps


Congrats PRK,

Would you like to share your profile with us - Skill code, education, Experience, no of employees.


----------



## MrTweek

> I applied for my skills assessment with ACS on Nov 30 and got a successful response on Jan 21 - that's about 7 weeks.


That's exactly 52 days.
Good to hear, because for all of the people who got their result last week or the week before it was more like 60 days. Maybe their are cleaning up the queue from Christmas holiday  

I estimated I'll get my results around 22 of February, but with these numbers it could as well be 14th Feb. That would be excellent 

So people who applied on Dec 6 (Sigmatic, amirrk) could expect results beginning of next week. Keep us updated!


----------



## c1phertxt

MrTweek said:


> So people who applied on Dec 6 (Sigmatic, amirrk) could expect results beginning of next week. Keep us updated!


That would be truly awesome!  I'd like to submit my EOI on the 4th of Feb (there's a round then right?) as my IELTS is going to expire on the 20th of Feb .


----------



## vsubnis

PRK said:


> @Tintin
> 
> I applied for my skills assessment with ACS on Nov 30 and got a successful response on Jan 21 - that's about 7 weeks. And note that ACS was closed for 3 weeks during Christmas/New Year. So I think they are doing pretty well.
> 
> However, my application moved to stage 2 & then stage 4 within 2 days of submission... hope this helps


Congratulations!! that's excellent news. Hopefully things have started picking up pace


----------



## HannahSibson

c1phertxt said:


> That would be truly awesome!  I'd like to submit my EOI on the 4th of Feb (there's a round then right?) as my IELTS is going to expire on the 20th of Feb .


Wen did u apply?


----------



## HannahSibson

vsubnis said:


> Congratulations!! that's excellent news. Hopefully things have started picking up pace


Congrats..


----------



## HannahSibson

MrTweek said:


> That's exactly 52 days.
> Good to hear, because for all of the people who got their result last week or the week before it was more like 60 days. Maybe their are cleaning up the queue from Christmas holiday
> 
> I estimated I'll get my results around 22 of February, but with these numbers it could as well be 14th Feb. That would be excellent
> 
> So people who applied on Dec 6 (Sigmatic, amirrk) could expect results beginning of next week. Keep us updated!


Any idea wen was it changed to inprogress?


----------



## HannahSibson

Stigmatic said:


> Today i completed my 7th week and my application is still "With Assessor".


Same here...we r in the same boat..


----------



## HannahSibson

PRK said:


> @Tintin
> 
> I applied for my skills assessment with ACS on Nov 30 and got a successful response on Jan 21 - that's about 7 weeks. And note that ACS was closed for 3 weeks during Christmas/New Year. So I think they are doing pretty well.
> 
> However, my application moved to stage 2 & then stage 4 within 2 days of submission... hope this helps


When was it moved to in progress?


----------



## amirrk

guys i'm unable to sign in to acs, it says user or pass in incorrect,,,,, what is happening??


----------



## fatemaster

amirrk said:


> guys i'm unable to sign in to acs, it says user or pass in incorrect,,,,, what is happening??


Now it should be working.....earlier looks like ACS  login page was down...


----------



## amirrk

guys, its the 3rd day status in progress and i didn't receive the result is this normal?


----------



## dejumotalks

Hello Guys,

I got an email this morning requesting additional documents which I did and just some minutes ago got confirmation of receipt and now on stage 4.

PS: I applied Dec.29


----------



## erbash

*Also stuck at Stage 4 with assessor since 7Dec 2012*

Hi everyone,
I am also stuck at Stage 4 with assessor. Applied on 7 Dec and moved to Stage 4 the same day.


----------



## HannahSibson

erbash said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am also stuck at Stage 4 with assessor. Applied on 7 Dec and moved to Stage 4 the same day.


Same here...


----------



## fatemaster

Dear All,

I received +ve ACS report, Now preparing to submit EOI with 60 points under 261313.


06th Dec 2013: ACS submitted
07th Dec 2013: with Assessor
25th Jan 2013: Case Finalised
25th Jan 2013: +ve report email with PDF received from ACS

I've verified status on 24th Jan, it was "With Assessor" but today 25th Jan 2013 early morning received email with +ve report and then checked status shows "Finalised"

wish you all good luck, I need all of your wishes as well.


Thanks,
Fatemaster


----------



## sbj

fatemaster said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I received +ve ACS report, Now preparing to submit EOI with 60 points under 261313.
> 
> 
> 06th Dec 2013: ACS submitted
> 07th Dec 2013: with Assessor
> 25th Jan 2013: Case Finalised
> 25th Jan 2013: +ve report email with PDF received from ACS
> 
> I've verified status on 24th Jan, it was "With Assessor" but today 25th Jan 2013 early morning received email with +ve report and then checked status shows "Finalised"
> 
> wish you all good luck, I need all of your wishes as well.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Fatemaster


hi buddy,

congrats, and all the best for ur EOI.

~SBJ


----------



## ramesh_s

fatemaster said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I received +ve ACS report, Now preparing to submit EOI with 60 points under 261313.
> 
> 
> 06th Dec 2013: ACS submitted
> 07th Dec 2013: with Assessor
> 25th Jan 2013: Case Finalised
> 25th Jan 2013: +ve report email with PDF received from ACS
> 
> I've verified status on 24th Jan, it was "With Assessor" but today 25th Jan 2013 early morning received email with +ve report and then checked status shows "Finalised"
> 
> wish you all good luck, I need all of your wishes as well.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Fatemaster


Congrats buddy...!!! All the best for EOI.

Its good to know that Dec applicants are finally getting ACS Results. Strangely within one day from 24th you got your assessment. So, hardly would that have been in "In Progress" status.

BTW did you apply through any agent or did that independant?


----------



## sivsen21

Hi all, 

I got my acs approved and received the email. I submitted on Dec 4th 2012. 

But when I login to my acs page, it is still showing stage 4 - case finalized. The mail and pdf says it is approved. 

Thanks
Siva


----------



## ramesh_s

sivsen21 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got my acs approved and received the email. I submitted on Dec 4th 2012.
> 
> But when I login to my acs page, it is still showing stage 4 - case finalized. The mail and pdf says it is approved.
> 
> Thanks
> Siva


Wow... great...!! Congrats buddy.

I guess ACS has girded up the loins. 

Soon we can expect others results also, who've submitted in Dec.


----------



## sbj

ramesh_s said:


> Wow... great...!! Congrats buddy.
> 
> I guess ACS has girded up the loins.
> 
> Soon we can expect others results also, who've submitted in Dec.


I have submitted on 11th Dec 

~SBJ


----------



## HannahSibson

fatemaster said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I received +ve ACS report, Now preparing to submit EOI with 60 points under 261313.
> 
> 06th Dec 2013: ACS submitted
> 07th Dec 2013: with Assessor
> 25th Jan 2013: Case Finalised
> 25th Jan 2013: +ve report email with PDF received from ACS
> 
> I've verified status on 24th Jan, it was "With Assessor" but today 25th Jan 2013 early morning received email with +ve report and then checked status shows "Finalised"
> 
> wish you all good luck, I need all of your wishes as well.
> 
> Thanks,
> Fatemaster


Hey Congrats....:Clap:


----------



## HannahSibson

ramesh_s said:


> Wow... great...!! Congrats buddy.
> 
> I guess ACS has girded up the loins.
> 
> Soon we can expect others results also, who've submitted in Dec.


Congrats...


----------



## ramesh_s

sbj said:


> I have submitted on 11th Dec
> 
> ~SBJ


Hi sbj,

Whats your current status?


----------



## HannahSibson

fatemaster said:


> Now it should be working.....earlier looks like ACS  login page was down...


Hey fatemaster,

When u checked yesterday it wasnt in progress?...


----------



## HannahSibson

sivsen21 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got my acs approved and received the email. I submitted on Dec 4th 2012.
> 
> But when I login to my acs page, it is still showing stage 4 - case finalized. The mail and pdf says it is approved.
> 
> Thanks
> Siva


Congrats


----------



## HannahSibson

Stigmatic said:


> Today i completed my 7th week and my application is still "With Assessor".


Any updates Stigmatic?


----------



## sbj

ramesh_s said:


> Hi sbj,
> 
> Whats your current status?


hi ramesh,

my current status is "With assessor" .

~SBJ


----------



## Stigmatic

HannahSibson said:


> Any updates Stigmatic?


No HannahSibson,

Mine is still WitgAssessor.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Stigmatic

fatemaster said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I received +ve ACS report, Now preparing to submit EOI with 60 points under 261313.
> 
> 06th Dec 2013: ACS submitted
> 07th Dec 2013: with Assessor
> 25th Jan 2013: Case Finalised
> 25th Jan 2013: +ve report email with PDF received from ACS
> 
> I've verified status on 24th Jan, it was "With Assessor" but today 25th Jan 2013 early morning received email with +ve report and then checked status shows "Finalised"
> 
> wish you all good luck, I need all of your wishes as well.
> 
> Thanks,
> Fatemaster


Congratulations Fatemaster,

The wait for you finally got over. All the best for your EOI.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## ramesh_s

sbj said:


> hi ramesh,
> 
> my current status is "With assessor" .
> 
> ~SBJ


Buddy, I guess its not too far for us to get the results. Hopefully, next week we should get, by seeing the current stats.


----------



## MrTweek

> 06th Dec 2013: ACS submitted
> 25th Jan 2013: +ve report email with PDF received from ACS


So, 50 days of waiting time. Looks like it's getting shorter and shorter


----------



## c1phertxt

MrTweek said:


> So, 50 days of waiting time. Looks like it's getting shorter and shorter


Not really. May be an isolated case.

I've lodged it on 6th of Dec as well and have received sweet F-A till now. Status still says "with assessor". So either fatemaster's assessor did his job early, or my assessor is just playing with himself  verdammtes arschloch!


----------



## Stigmatic

Atleast 3 of us... Me, HannahSibson and C1phertxt have applied in 6th Dec and its still with assessor. 

May be we will be lucky next week.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Sankar

Stigmatic said:


> Congratulation !!!
> 
> Kindly share your profile.


They were quick. With in one day they have finalised my case and sent me the +ve assessment. But, small concern is that they didn't mention anything about my qualification which is non-ICT. I think that is fine. Now I have 55 points, planning to apply for NSW SS.

Thank you all for your help, support and encouragement.

Cheers......


----------



## ntgobinath

Stigmatic said:


> Atleast 3 of us... Me, HannahSibson and C1phertxt have applied in 6th Dec and its still with assessor.
> 
> May be we will be lucky next week.


Guys, I applied on 7th Dec, Count me too just after you.


----------



## sunnydayz1985

fatemaster said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I received +ve ACS report, Now preparing to submit EOI with 60 points under 261313.
> 
> 
> 06th Dec 2013: ACS submitted
> 07th Dec 2013: with Assessor
> 25th Jan 2013: Case Finalised
> 25th Jan 2013: +ve report email with PDF received from ACS
> 
> I've verified status on 24th Jan, it was "With Assessor" but today 25th Jan 2013 early morning received email with +ve report and then checked status shows "Finalised"
> 
> wish you all good luck, I need all of your wishes as well.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Fatemaster


That's really cool! Congrats! :clap2: And it's also good to know that one day, the status may just move from 'With Assessor' to finalised.  And good luck with your EOI!


----------



## sunnydayz1985

Now main worry is the occupation ceiling....hope they publish the figures after the jan invitations soon so we have an idea how many more slots are left.


----------



## imugly

Hi all, need your advices:

I sumitted ACS on 8 Jan, today ACS move me to step 3 and ask for additional document that all page in document attached need to be true certified. I have reference letter from line manager not certified as my company not allow company chop on reference letter and here we can not have document certified without chop. So i upload ref letter anyway to acs. Beside referece letter i also uploaded employee certificate which is fine, it is certified. But employee certificate issued from my company jsut provide title, duration, full time ... Not mention job scope...

Could u please help me? I am thinking of statutory declaration but have no idea how to start it ?


----------



## vsubnis

fatemaster said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I received +ve ACS report, Now preparing to submit EOI with 60 points under 261313.
> 
> 
> 06th Dec 2013: ACS submitted
> 07th Dec 2013: with Assessor
> 25th Jan 2013: Case Finalised
> 25th Jan 2013: +ve report email with PDF received from ACS
> 
> I've verified status on 24th Jan, it was "With Assessor" but today 25th Jan 2013 early morning received email with +ve report and then checked status shows "Finalised"
> 
> wish you all good luck, I need all of your wishes as well.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Fatemaster


Cool...so its not mandatory to move the status to In progress.


----------



## akazemis

EddyFR said:


> I called the DIAC, the guy told me that if I only have been assessed for a Master Degree without a Bachelor I can only claim 10 points. So it is. What a mess ! The DIAC website is so confusing about that point. I don't get the logic, a master is superior to a bachelor.
> 
> Anyway I still get 60 points instead of 65, it's gonna be OK....
> Good luck to all.


Have you lodged through skill select system? I hope not ,If you've lodge via skillselect it will result in a refuse cuz your claimed points in EOI should be fulfilled throughly by your application. So if you claim on 65 points and you get 60 visa wont be granted.
Wish you success


----------



## MrTweek

> I have reference letter from line manager not certified as my company not allow company chop on reference letter and here we can not have document certified without chop.


Are you sure about that certification thing? All they have to certify is that the copy is a true copy of the original.
Here in Australia you can do that i.e. on a police or even in a pharmacy.
If that is not possible in your country, it should at least be possible with a notary or city council or something like that.
It's really nothing very official but rather something very common everywhere in the world.


----------



## Stigmatic

akazemis said:


> Have you lodged through skill select system? I hope not ,If you've lodge via skillselect it will result in a refuse cuz your claimed points in EOI should be fulfilled throughly by your application. So if you claim on 65 points and you get 60 visa wont be granted.
> Wish you success


This is a scary situation. 

I have Bachelors degree(B tech in IT) in ICT and masters(MBA in general management) a non ICT. I am not sure what ACS will assess, have uploaded both degrees and mark sheet. 

I am hoping to claim 15 points from my Bachelors degree. Hopefully they will assess my B tech degree.


----------



## imugly

I replied to ACS some mins ago and explained abit on this situation and seeking their adivce. But they just sent a confirmation on receiving my requested documents and move to step 4. I dont know if ACS is ok with my docs or they just assess anyway and fail me 




MrTweek said:


> Are you sure about that certification thing? All they have to certify is that the copy is a true copy of the original.
> Here in Australia you can do that i.e. on a police or even in a pharmacy.
> If that is not possible in your country, it should at least be possible with a notary or city council or something like that.
> It's really nothing very official but rather something very common everywhere in the world.


----------



## MrTweek

> I have Bachelors degree(B tech in IT) in ICT and masters(MBA in general management) a non ICT. I am not sure what ACS will assess, have uploaded both degrees and mark sheet.
> I am hoping to claim 15 points from my Bachelors degree. Hopefully they will assess my B tech degree.


This seems very logical to me. You Bachelor is enough to claim 15 points and your masters is not relevant at all.

I think, they reason why they accept a master only if you have a Bachelor as well is that in some countries (including Australia) you can actually get a Master without ever having had Bachelor or similar degree before.


----------



## Stigmatic

MrTweek said:


> This seems very logical to me. You Bachelor is enough to claim 15 points and your masters is not relevant at all.
> 
> I think, they reason why they accept a master only if you have a Bachelor as well is that in some countries (including Australia) you can actually get a Master without ever having had Bachelor or similar degree before.



Thanks Mrtweek.


----------



## Stargaze

I have applied on 2nd December and still status is 'With assessor'


----------



## Stigmatic

Got a call from my agent that my status is changed to in progress. 

Hoping to get a +ve report by tue-wed next week.


----------



## sbj

Stigmatic said:


> Got a call from my agent that my status is changed to in progress.
> 
> Hoping to get a +ve report by tue-wed next week.


All the best and B +Ve.

~SBJ


----------



## dmitry86

Hi, I applied on Jan 10, and my status has been recently changed to Stage 4 "With assessor". Though I do anticipate it may get stuck for a couple of weeks at this phase.

PS: what is "B +Ve"? I do understand that it is blood group but how it is related to assessment.


----------



## neelarao

Stigmatic said:


> Got a call from my agent that my status is changed to in progress.
> 
> Hoping to get a +ve report by tue-wed next week.


Good Luck. Hope you get a positive report soon. Keep us posted.


----------



## vsubnis

dmitry86 said:


> Hi, I applied on Jan 10, and my status has been recently changed to Stage 4 "With assessor". Though I do anticipate it may get stuck for a couple of weeks at this phase.
> 
> PS: what is "B +Ve"? I do understand that it is blood group but how it is related to assessment.


Haha, it is a blood group but here it is used as a short hand for "Be Positive"


----------



## Vamshi4happy

fatemaster said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I received +ve ACS report, Now preparing to submit EOI with 60 points under 261313.
> 
> 06th Dec 2013: ACS submitted
> 07th Dec 2013: with Assessor
> 25th Jan 2013: Case Finalised
> 25th Jan 2013: +ve report email with PDF received from ACS
> 
> I've verified status on 24th Jan, it was "With Assessor" but today 25th Jan 2013 early morning received email with +ve report and then checked status shows "Finalised"
> 
> wish you all good luck, I need all of your wishes as well.
> 
> Thanks,
> Fatemaster


Wow!!! Great news... This news is like a bit of relaxation to all of us who are in stage 4... All the best with u r further process...

Vamshi...


----------



## mra

dmitry86 said:


> Hi, I applied on Jan 10, and my status has been recently changed to Stage 4 "With assessor". Though I do anticipate it may get stuck for a couple of weeks at this phase.


Same here.. I applied for my souse's assessment on 11 Jan, and today it went to "4- With assessor". They took 2 weeks to move it to stage 4 this time where as when I applied for myself it was moved to stage 4 next day of my application. My guess is we can expect to have result Feb last week..


----------



## Tan2Aus

Hi, 

i got an email from ACS requesting for additional documents. 

This is the document they asked.

•	Certified copy of detailed employer references from XXX Technologies Private Limited

What does it mean ? 

I have submitted my detailed job description reference letter from my company with roles and responsibilities and all the duties included. Still they asked for the above document.

What should i do ? What does it mean ?

Also they said My application will be on hold for next 30 days . What does it mean ?


----------



## sajid021

Hi all

I applied for ACS on 3rd dec, today moning when i check my status was showing with accessor, but in afternoon its changed to in progress, atlast. It seems they are working late hours to meet their internal deadlines.

Sajid


----------



## Stigmatic

sureshv said:


> Hi,
> 
> i got an email from ACS requesting for additional documents.
> 
> This is the document they asked.
> 
> •	Certified copy of detailed employer references from XXX Technologies Private Limited
> 
> What does it mean ?
> 
> I have submitted my detailed job description reference letter from my company with roles and responsibilities and all the duties included. Still they asked for the above document.
> 
> What should i do ? What does it mean ?
> 
> Also they said My application will be on hold for next 30 days . What does it mean ?


Was your document notarized ? You need to print the letter and get it notarized, scanned and then upload.


----------



## scorpio9

sureshv said:


> Hi,
> 
> i got an email from ACS requesting for additional documents.
> 
> This is the document they asked.
> 
> &#149;	Certified copy of detailed employer references from XXX Technologies Private Limited
> 
> What does it mean ?
> 
> I have submitted my detailed job description reference letter from my company with roles and responsibilities and all the duties included. Still they asked for the above document.
> 
> What should i do ? What does it mean ?
> 
> Also they said My application will be on hold for next 30 days . What does it mean ?


Suresh,

The doc that you submitted was a Certified copy or a normal scan/photo copy????

It should be a certified copy from a Notary.


----------



## fatemaster

ramesh_s said:


> Congrats buddy...!!! All the best for EOI.
> 
> Its good to know that Dec applicants are finally getting ACS Results. Strangely within one day from 24th you got your assessment. So, hardly would that have been in "In Progress" status.
> 
> BTW did you apply through any agent or did that independant?


it was really miracle to me, I've verified at 11:00PM night on 24th Jan, and next morning I've +ve ACS report at 7:00AM. So hardly "In progress" been in less than 4 hours...


well I've applied ACS by myself without agent.

thanks for your wishes, I've submitted EOI, looking for invite on 4th Feb.


----------



## amirrk

just received the result......i have failed WTF
i have bachelor degree who has been considered major in ICT and MCITP EA which also considered major + 3 years of experience yet they want 5 years, although they send me before that if i have an ICT major i only need 3years of experience,
what should i do now, please advise....


----------



## fatemaster

sunnydayz1985 said:


> That's really cool! Congrats! :clap2: And it's also good to know that one day, the status may just move from 'With Assessor' to finalised.  And good luck with your EOI!


Thank u, it was moved to "Finalized" straight away from "With Assessor"

It was "With Assessor" till 24th Jan night 11:00, I received report email in the morning 6:00 on 25th Jan.... 


Thank god, I did not wait for the "In progress" and +ve report along with email.


----------



## Newborn

sureshv said:


> Hi,
> 
> i got an email from ACS requesting for additional documents.
> 
> This is the document they asked.
> 
> •	Certified copy of detailed employer references from XXX Technologies Private Limited
> 
> What does it mean ?
> 
> I have submitted my detailed job description reference letter from my company with roles and responsibilities and all the duties included. Still they asked for the above document.
> 
> What should i do ? What does it mean ?
> 
> Also they said My application will be on hold for next 30 days . What does it mean ?


Hi Suresh,

It means, you should provide "*detailed*" letter on your roles and responsibilities more than the way you gave to them. Most probably like they expect it to be in detail still. Secondly, cross check if you have mentioned your designation, duration and full time work etc as sometime, inadequate details may fetch this result as in the case of one of my friend. Once again after she produced the detailed letter, it was then accepted and got her the result.

Once again draft it in detail, ensure to have every details as in tact, get it from employer's letterhead and notarize and email them. Yes 30 days it will be on hold for to get document from you, so hurry up making it now.

Good luck.


----------



## ntgobinath

amirrk said:


> just received the result......i have failed WTF
> i have bachelor degree who has been considered major in ICT and MCITP EA which also considered major + 3 years of experience yet they want 5 years, although they send me before that if i have an ICT major i only need 3years of experience,
> what should i do now, please advise....


Sorry, not getting you properly.

1. Have you completed bachelor degree in ICT? If yes, Has that agreed in the ACS result?
2. How many years you claimed for experience? and, How many years ACS have accepted?


----------



## Newborn

amirrk said:


> just received the result......i have failed WTF
> i have bachelor degree who has been considered major in ICT and MCITP EA which also considered major + 3 years of experience yet they want 5 years, although they send me before that if i have an ICT major i only need 3years of experience,
> what should i do now, please advise....


Hi Amirrk,

It should be only three years strictly, but if at all they don't consider this, it means that, your experience and the roles/responsibilities you played is not convincing for them to qualify it. That is the only good reason I can suspect for your negative results. 

In the result, they would have mentioned why your work experience was not considered. If you are not convinced with their results, you can go for appeal.

Good luck


----------



## Sankar

Stigmatic said:


> Got a call from my agent that my status is changed to in progress.
> 
> Hoping to get a +ve report by tue-wed next week.


All the best. Don't worry, you'll get +ve assessment.
Cheers................!


----------



## amirrk

ntgobinath said:


> Sorry, not getting you properly.
> 
> 1. Have you completed bachelor degree in ICT? If yes, Has that agreed in the ACS result?
> 2. How many years you claimed for experience? and, How many years ACS have accepted?




this is what i have received from them

Your ICT skills have been assessed as unsuitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and
Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

You have been assessed as not meeting the requirements for professional information technology
experience of five (5) years in a field closely related to your nominated skilled occupation.

Your qualifications have been assessed as following:

Your MCITP Enterprise administrator from Microsoft completed September 2011 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing

Your Bachelor Degree from xxxxx of Engineering completed 2008 has been
assessed as comparable to an AQF Associate Degree with a major in computing

Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least
20hrs per week:

Dates: (3yrs 2mths)
Position: IT system engineer 
Employer: xxxx.

______________________________________________

also on a previous communication between me and them they have replied below:


In regards to your enquiry, on the summary of criteria you should be able to see that; if your qualification is relevant to your nominated ANZSCO code you will need to provide 2 years of ICT professional work experience, however if your qualification is not relevant to your nominated ANZSCO code, you will then need to provide 4 years of ICT work experience



I have included a link below to our guidelines, where this will be explained further in our group section.



http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf...-Guidelines-for-Applicants-1-July-2012-V1.pdf

_______________________

could you know the possible reason for such result?


----------



## Tan2Aus

Newborn said:


> Hi Suresh,
> 
> It means, you should provide "*detailed*" letter on your roles and responsibilities more than the way you gave to them. Most probably like they expect it to be in detail still. Secondly, cross check if you have mentioned your designation, duration and full time work etc as sometime, inadequate details may fetch this result as in the case of one of my friend. Once again after she produced the detailed letter, it was then accepted and got her the result.
> 
> Once again draft it in detail, ensure to have every details as in tact, get it from employer's letterhead and notarize and email them. Yes 30 days it will be on hold for to get document from you, so hurry up making it now.
> 
> Good luck.



Hi, 

I have a submitted very detailed letter from organization with all the roles and responsbilities and requisites job code etc etc. 

It has everything on it as per the ACS format. 

It is a colored copy so i did not make it certified it. Rest all the documents are certified.

One of my friend is saying to attest it from a Notary and submit it.

Also in the email they highlighted in BOLD as below

•	*Certified copy* of detailed employer references from XXXX Private Limited

Am i good if i submit the letter with attestation.

Also does the letter requires people under whom i worked ? Is that they are expecting (Detailed references means)


----------



## AUS2013

I recieved my IELTS result today

L: 8.5 R: 9.0 W: 7.5 S: 7.0 OA: 8.0

I have already filed ACS on 17th Dec and currently it is in Stage 4(With Assessor). Waiting for ACS results.

Congrats to all those who received positive ACS results!!


----------



## Tan2Aus

scorpio9 said:


> Suresh,
> 
> The doc that you submitted was a Certified copy or a normal scan/photo copy????
> 
> It should be a certified copy from a Notary.


I have submitted the letter directly with out notarizing it as it is a colored document. 

Also they highlighted the text in my mail as below.

•	*Certified copy* of detailed employer references from XXXX Private Limited

Does this mean they are expecting the same document with certified on it. ?

Thanks for the response.


----------



## Stigmatic

fatemaster said:


> it was really miracle to me, I've verified at 11:00PM night on 24th Jan, and next morning I've +ve ACS report at 7:00AM. So hardly "In progress" been in less than 4 hours...
> 
> 
> well I've applied ACS by myself without agent.
> 
> thanks for your wishes, I've submitted EOI, looking for invite on 4th Feb.



7 AM India Time or Aus time


----------



## Stigmatic

Is ACS result auto generated ?

Is is something like after say mid night the system will auto generate the PDF file and send it to the recipient.

The reason why i am asking this is because can i expect my result tomorrow after being holiday.

My ACS is "In Progress" as of today.


----------



## Stigmatic

AUS2013 said:


> I recieved my IELTS result today
> 
> L: 8.5 R: 9.0 W: 7.5 S: 7.0 OA: 8.0
> 
> I have already filed ACS on 17th Dec and currently it is in Stage 4(With Assessor). Waiting for ACS results.
> 
> Congrats to all those who received positive ACS results!!


Congratulations !!!


----------



## Cartisol

Stigmatic said:


> Is ACS result auto generated ?
> 
> Is is something like after say mid night the system will auto generate the PDF file and send it to the recipient.
> 
> The reason why i am asking this is because can i expect my result tomorrow after being holiday.
> 
> My ACS is "In Progress" as of today.


Indeed, its possible to get results on weekends/holidays. Many of the community members have got result on Sunday too. Tomorrow is just as similar to a weekend and you can expect it, provided they are not gona delay the progress keeping it long in "In progress". Because I see nowadays, In Progress state is taking long time than it used to be earlier (until October/November) where if one gets into In Progress, they get the result in few hours as you know it.

Anyway, you shouldn't worry as everything is ready for you already like IELTS, and the next invite is only on Feb 4th and you, with your points should get invite without fail even if you place your EOI on Feb 1st.  (But hoping that you get your results soon and place your EOI). Because I know many people get invites the very moment. I know one guy who placed the EOI on 11.50 or so in the night and he got invite in just 10 mins 

Cheers...!


----------



## Cartisol

Stigmatic said:


> 7 AM India Time or Aus time


India time I believe :ranger:


----------



## Cartisol

AUS2013 said:


> I recieved my IELTS result today
> 
> L: 8.5 R: 9.0 W: 7.5 S: 7.0 OA: 8.0
> 
> I have already filed ACS on 17th Dec and currently it is in Stage 4(With Assessor). Waiting for ACS results.
> 
> Congrats to all those who received positive ACS results!!


congratulations man on your IELTS  Cheerss..!!!


----------



## amirrk

amirrk said:


> this is what i have received from them
> 
> Your ICT skills have been assessed as unsuitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and
> Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> You have been assessed as not meeting the requirements for professional information technology
> experience of five (5) years in a field closely related to your nominated skilled occupation.
> 
> Your qualifications have been assessed as following:
> 
> Your MCITP Enterprise administrator from Microsoft completed September 2011 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing
> 
> Your Bachelor Degree from xxxxx of Engineering completed 2008 has been
> assessed as comparable to an AQF Associate Degree with a major in computing
> 
> Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least
> 20hrs per week:
> 
> Dates: (3yrs 2mths)
> Position: IT system engineer
> Employer: xxxx.
> 
> ______________________________________________
> 
> also on a previous communication between me and them they have replied below:
> 
> 
> In regards to your enquiry, on the summary of criteria you should be able to see that; if your qualification is relevant to your nominated ANZSCO code you will need to provide 2 years of ICT professional work experience, however if your qualification is not relevant to your nominated ANZSCO code, you will then need to provide 4 years of ICT work experience
> 
> 
> 
> I have included a link below to our guidelines, where this will be explained further in our group section.
> 
> 
> 
> http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf...-Guidelines-for-Applicants-1-July-2012-V1.pdf
> 
> _______________________
> 
> could you know the possible reason for such result?



guys any update about the above will be highly appreciated, can i submit a review with a new reference letter contain a different job description or this can't be done?


----------



## Cartisol

sureshv said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a submitted very detailed letter from organization with all the roles and responsbilities and requisites job code etc etc.
> 
> It has everything on it as per the ACS format.
> 
> It is a colored copy so i did not make it certified it. Rest all the documents are certified.
> 
> One of my friend is saying to attest it from a Notary and submit it.
> 
> Also in the email they highlighted in BOLD as below
> 
> •	*Certified copy* of detailed employer references from XXXX Private Limited
> 
> Am i good if i submit the letter with attestation.
> 
> Also does the letter requires people under whom i worked ? Is that they are expecting (Detailed references means)


Well, certainly you should certify it from the notary irrespective of color/BW. Its enough, enjoy dude  They are expecting the same. Dont delay, get it done today itself and upload your doc/email them. 

Cheers....!


----------



## AUS2013

Stigmatic said:


> Congratulations !!!


Thanks


----------



## thumbsup

amirrk said:


> guys any update about the above will be highly appreciated, can i submit a review with a new reference letter contain a different job description or this can't be done?


Hello, I got this doc for you

Information for Applicants | Australian Computer Society

and 
http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf

please go through these docs. Hope this would help!


----------



## asrar.csc

dmitry86 said:


> Hi, I applied on Jan 10, and my status has been recently changed to Stage 4 "With assessor". Though I do anticipate it may get stuck for a couple of weeks at this phase.
> 
> PS: what is "B +Ve"? I do understand that it is blood group but how it is related to assessment.


Good to know that they are processing Jan's application as well.

I applied on 16th Jan and sitting on Stage 2 from the very next day. No progress this week. Optimistic that they will process my case next week.

Best of Luck.


----------



## HannahSibson

AUS2013 said:


> I recieved my IELTS result today
> 
> L: 8.5 R: 9.0 W: 7.5 S: 7.0 OA: 8.0
> 
> I have already filed ACS on 17th Dec and currently it is in Stage 4(With Assessor). Waiting for ACS results.
> 
> Congrats to all those who received positive ACS results!!


Congrats...


----------



## HannahSibson

Stigmatic said:


> Is ACS result auto generated ?
> 
> Is is something like after say mid night the system will auto generate the PDF file and send it to the recipient.
> 
> The reason why i am asking this is because can i expect my result tomorrow after being holiday.
> 
> My ACS is "In Progress" as of today.


Perhaps..wishing u good luck..


----------



## imugly

Cartisol said:


> Well, certainly you should certify it from the notary irrespective of color/BW. Its enough, enjoy dude  They are expecting the same. Dont delay, get it done today itself and upload your doc/email them.
> 
> Cheers....!


Hi, 

I don't think ACS will take you AUD 450 just to fail you without any communication before, then imply that you would have passed the assessment if you had known to give them to the notarized /certified copy. I think at stage 2, ACS officer will check if your docs are qualified in terms of certified/notarized, make sense or not. Stage 4 will check the content. That is my thought. or is my understanding wrong ?


----------



## Want2Move2013

Hi,
ACS seems to be taking quite some time to proces and in the meantime I find that 2611 for biz/system analyst will be done by Jan.
What does it mean for people who get a positive assessment after the occupational ceiling has reached? Can we still apply for EOI? Will they consider it in July when it opens, or? Do we need to wait until July 2013 to file the EOI ifthe ceiling has reached? 
Could anyone please clarify?
Thanks!


----------



## Stigmatic

Want2Move2013 said:


> Hi,
> ACS seems to be taking quite some time to proces and in the meantime I find that 2611 for biz/system analyst will be done by Jan.
> What does it mean for people who get a positive assessment after the occupational ceiling has reached? Can we still apply for EOI? Will they consider it in July when it opens, or? Do we need to wait until July 2013 to file the EOI ifthe ceiling has reached?
> Could anyone please clarify?
> Thanks!


You can still apply for any skill code for EOI. the EOI is valid for 2 years, so in case the new quota for ICT BA/SA come in July 1st you will get preference based on your EOI date.


----------



## erbash

fatemaster said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I received +ve ACS report, Now preparing to submit EOI with 60 points under 261313.
> 
> 
> 06th Dec 2013: ACS submitted
> 07th Dec 2013: with Assessor
> 25th Jan 2013: Case Finalised
> 25th Jan 2013: +ve report email with PDF received from ACS
> 
> I've verified status on 24th Jan, it was "With Assessor" but today 25th Jan 2013 early morning received email with +ve report and then checked status shows "Finalised"
> 
> wish you all good luck, I need all of your wishes as well.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Fatemaster


Congratulations!!! I guess mine will be coming next week too.


----------



## erbash

sureshv said:


> I have submitted the letter directly with out notarizing it as it is a colored document.
> 
> Also they highlighted the text in my mail as below.
> 
> •	*Certified copy* of detailed employer references from XXXX Private Limited
> 
> Does this mean they are expecting the same document with certified on it. ?
> 
> Thanks for the response.


Hi,

It is not important if the document is coloured or not. You * must * send a * certified copy * Source: I asked and got a reply from ACS by email


----------



## gurudev

The Skills assessment guidelines pdf document link : https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...ly-2012-V1.pdf 

The following was written on Page #10 of above document:

"A Statutory Declaration from a work colleague must describe the working relationship with the applicant and supply details of the duties performed by the applicant with relevant dates of employment. *It is preferable that the work colleague providing the statutory declaration be at a supervisory level.*"

It clearly mentions in *bold* above that the work colleague should "*preferably be at a supervisory level*" NOT "*Mandatory to be at supervisory level*". Can experts please verify this and give valuable inputs? Actually, I have a colleague at the same level who is ready to sign the SD.

Thanks,
- Guru


----------



## amirrk

guys, when ACS consider your job description mentioned as not matching the job code you applied for, what do they say?
as for me they say that You have been assessed as not meeting the requirements for professional information technology
experience of five (5) years in a field closely related to your nominated skilled occupation.

and then they say Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least
20hrs per week:
Dates: 07/08 - 09/11 (3yrs 2mths)
Position: Reference Letter
Employer: xxx Engineering Co.
Country: EGYPT

so does that means that they certify my work experience as relevant to the job code or not?

sorry for making too many posts but i need your help to identify the reason of failuer


----------



## ramesh_s

Guys,

Any more ACS results today? :juggle:


----------



## scorpio9

ramesh_s said:


> Guys,
> 
> Any more ACS results today? :juggle:


Ramesh,

I guess today is a holiday for ACS since its an "Australian Day". So not sure we may receive any assessments today.


----------



## Deshdeep

Hello Everyone,

I got my ACS skill assessment done in about 01 month’s time for code 261314 (Software Tester). But usually I heard that it may take about 12 weeks Max or as less as 07 days.

Thanks,
DCube


----------



## HannahSibson

Want2Move2013 said:


> Hi,
> ACS seems to be taking quite some time to proces and in the meantime I find that 2611 for biz/system analyst will be done by Jan.
> What does it mean for people who get a positive assessment after the occupational ceiling has reached? Can we still apply for EOI? Will they consider it in July when it opens, or? Do we need to wait until July 2013 to file the EOI ifthe ceiling has reached?
> Could anyone please clarify?
> Thanks!


You can still go ahead and file EOI. It has 2years validity from the date u file. So it will consider when they allocate new list by July.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## HannahSibson

Deshdeep said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I got my ACS skill assessment done in about 01 month&#146;s time for code 261314 (Software Tester). But usually I heard that it may take about 12 weeks Max or as less as 07 days.
> 
> Thanks,
> DCube


When did u apply?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## shekhar15oc

Hi, i had applied for skill assessment in Nov2012. They have come back asking me to submit 1 document in their format. This is the 1 of experience letters mentioning the technologies i ve worked on. The employer is not willing to change it & my manager/ex colleagues have left this company. So the ACS is ok if I submit a document from anybody working there who can endorse my skills. Fortunately I have a friend working there. My question is -
Do I have to submit the declaration from my friend mentioning the technologies on company's letter head? OR can i use a stamp paper mentioning all necessary info & attach my friend's visiting card & company's corporate heirarchy?
let me know. ACS has given me another 7 days to finish this.


----------



## Want2Move2013

HannahSibson said:


> You can still go ahead and file EOI. It has 2years validity from the date u file. So it will consider when they allocate new list by July.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Thanks so much!
I heard that SOL for ICT has not changed in the last three years. I am only worried if 2611 would be out of the new sol or so. Anybody knows anything In such a cse? Crossing my fingers on that...
Give a sign if anybody heard/ if you are facing a similar issue.
Hope to hear...


----------



## thumbsup

amirrk said:


> guys, when ACS consider your job description mentioned as not matching the job code you applied for, what do they say?
> as for me they say that You have been assessed as not meeting the requirements for professional information technology
> experience of five (5) years in a field closely related to your nominated skilled occupation.
> 
> and then they say Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least
> 20hrs per week:
> Dates: 07/08 - 09/11 (3yrs 2mths)
> Position: Reference Letter
> Employer: xxx Engineering Co.
> Country: EGYPT
> 
> so does that means that they certify my work experience as relevant to the job code or not?
> 
> sorry for making too many posts but i need your help to identify the reason of failuer


when the job description and code doesn't match as per their guidelines, they normally come back and ask you to apply for another job code which they feel is relevant to your description.

I feel, they have clearly mentioned in the pdf letter that you have less professional experience as per the qualification you possess, not anything about the code and description. If you have still doubts, feel free to drop them an email.

I believe that they are not happy with the kind of courses of content you studied as your qualification since they considered your degree as comparable to AQF diploma; and hence the experience required as per the qualification they considered.

I am sorry if the above confuses you...


----------



## suraheel

ramesh_s said:


> Guys,
> 
> Any more ACS results today? :juggle:



Hi

I also have applied on 11th December under 263111 but unfortunately did not get any reply.


----------



## sbj

suraheel said:


> Hi
> 
> I also have applied on 11th December under 263111 but unfortunately did not get any reply.


hi suraheel,

what is ur profile like ?

~SBJ


----------



## farhanpk

suraheel said:


> Hi
> 
> I also have applied on 11th December under 263111 but unfortunately did not get any reply.



salam suraheel,

fortunately we are on the same boat, i also have applied on 15th decmber for the same category but the status is still with the assessor. as i am from the same location so can you give me ur contact.

Regards,


----------



## c1phertxt

amirrk said:


> this is what i have received from them
> 
> Your ICT skills have been assessed as unsuitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and
> Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> <snip>
> _______________________
> 
> could you know the possible reason for such result?


Hey mate,

The issue appears to be related to your Bachelor's Degree of Engineering not being equal to an AQF Bachelor's Degree.

Requirements:
AQF Bachelor's Degree + 2 years 
OR
AQF Associate's Degree + 5 years

Since your Bachelor's degree has been assessed to be an associate's degree, your experience of 3 yrs 2 months is inadequate. The MCITP is assessed to be a diploma; therefore your highest relevant education is the Associate's degree.

An excerpt from the ACS Guidelines:
"A major in a Bachelor degree must have a minimum of two equivalent full-time semesters of ICT content. Such ICT content must progress through all years of the program with at least one third of it being at a demonstrably advanced level (final year level)."

Did you submit a detailed course description and listing to ACS along with your application? Also, does your course meet the stated requirements given above?


----------



## Vamshi4happy

shekhar15oc said:


> Hi, i had applied for skill assessment in Nov2012. They have come back asking me to submit 1 document in their format. This is the 1 of experience letters mentioning the technologies i ve worked on. The employer is not willing to change it & my manager/ex colleagues have left this company. So the ACS is ok if I submit a document from anybody working there who can endorse my skills. Fortunately I have a friend working there. My question is -
> Do I have to submit the declaration from my friend mentioning the technologies on company's letter head? OR can i use a stamp paper mentioning all necessary info & attach my friend's visiting card & company's corporate heirarchy?
> let me know. ACS has given me another 7 days to finish this.


Hi Sekhar,

You can go with an e-stamp declaration from your previous manager wherever he/she is and working with. Manager has to mention his details, like his past experience and current job details, you may go ahead with notarization of the same document and upload. 

Regards,
Vamshi.


----------



## gurudev

I'm an ICT professional (System Analyst). I have a bachelors in NON-IT field but a Masters in Computers. 

Do I need to send my NON IT bachelors degree/transcripts to ACS for skill assessment as well. Or ONLY Masters (Computers) degree/transcripts would do? 

Please guide!!


----------



## amirrk

c1phertxt said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> The issue appears to be related to your Bachelor's Degree of Engineering not being equal to an AQF Bachelor's Degree.
> 
> Requirements:
> AQF Bachelor's Degree + 2 years
> OR
> AQF Associate's Degree + 5 years
> 
> Since your Bachelor's degree has been assessed to be an associate's degree, your experience of 3 yrs 2 months is inadequate. The MCITP is assessed to be a diploma; therefore your highest relevant education is the Associate's degree.
> 
> An excerpt from the ACS Guidelines:
> "A major in a Bachelor degree must have a minimum of two equivalent full-time semesters of ICT content. Such ICT content must progress through all years of the program with at least one third of it being at a demonstrably advanced level (final year level)."
> 
> Did you submit a detailed course description and listing to ACS along with your application? Also, does your course meet the stated requirements given above?


thanks for your reply, yes i have sent a transcript along with my file and ACS said its an ICT major, also my university is on the list of the best 1000 worldwide, so it have some kind of credentials, so i dono why they are comparing it to an associate degree!!


----------



## amirrk

thumbsup said:


> when the job description and code doesn't match as per their guidelines, they normally come back and ask you to apply for another job code which they feel is relevant to your description.
> 
> I feel, they have clearly mentioned in the pdf letter that you have less professional experience as per the qualification you possess, not anything about the code and description. If you have still doubts, feel free to drop them an email.
> 
> I believe that they are not happy with the kind of courses of content you studied as your qualification since they considered your degree as comparable to AQF diploma; and hence the experience required as per the qualification they considered.
> 
> I am sorry if the above confuses you...


thanks for your advise bro, i believe that's the case for me , they didn't recognize my bachelor degree, i am going to met an immigration agent now to see about that


----------



## c1phertxt

amirrk said:


> thanks for your reply, yes i have sent a transcript along with my file and ACS said its an ICT major, also my university is on the list of the best 1000 worldwide, so it have some kind of credentials, so i dono why they are comparing it to an associate degree!!


This may happen if they don't really have a clear idea of what the course content is. To avoid this, in my previous assessment, I sent a detailed course description (subject-wise) along with my application. It may help them to assess the equivalence. 

It is quite clear that the ONLY reason why the results came -ive was because your degree was considered to be at an Associate level rather than Bachelor's level. As a result, I would suggest you have a quick look at your course contents and subjects and compare them yourself to their stated requirements (quoted in the guidelines; i.e. x % of subject should be ICT; course duration etc). 

Better yet, seek advice from an agent. 

If you find that they are incorrect (could happen, after all they only have the transcripts, not the detailed course description) then suggest appealing. Disclaimer, the best course of action would be to have an agent well versed with AQF equivalance take a look at this. As far as I know, the equivalance/assessment guides are not in public domain (i may be wrong though). 

All the best mate!


----------



## krema

Please advise.

I wanted to include a self declaration letter just to point certain things like why can't I get a reference letter with company letter head and reason on online certificates just to clear things up.

Will it help me or not needed anymore because the reason was already stated on statutory declaration from my colleague? I was just thinking that it might help though ACS guidelines said it is not needed. I am just having a second thought.

Regards,


----------



## gurudev

krema said:


> Please advise.
> 
> I wanted to include a self declaration letter just to point certain things like why can't I get a reference letter with company letter head and reason on online certificates just to clear things up.
> 
> Will it help me or not needed anymore because the reason was already stated on statutory declaration from my colleague? I was just thinking that it might help though ACS guidelines said it is not needed. I am just having a second thought.
> 
> Regards,


You're correct - that's what ACS guidelines say:

*"Important Note: Self-references from applicants in the form of a first person statutory declaration 
cannot be accepted as evidence of employment and cannot be assessed. Statutory Declarations must be 
from a third party work colleague and signed by an authorised witness to be accepted for assessment."*

Since you've already mentioned the reason in SD - it should be sufficient. Giving a self declaration will only give you peace of mind, but not help you with skill assessment.

That's my take entirely based on what all I've dug out from this forum and immi aus website. 

Experts pls chime in 

thanks,
-Guru


----------



## krema

You were right. It was just for my peace of mind and I needed someone to confirm it. 

It was clearly stated on ACS guidelines.

Thanks


----------



## shekhar15oc

Vamshi4happy said:


> Hi Sekhar,
> 
> You can go with an e-stamp declaration from your previous manager wherever he/she is and working with. Manager has to mention his details, like his past experience and current job details, you may go ahead with notarization of the same document and upload.
> 
> Regards,
> Vamshi.


Thanks so much Vamshi. I am not aware of e-stamp. What is it?


----------



## superm

shekhar15oc said:


> Thanks so much Vamshi. I am not aware of e-stamp. What is it?


E stamp is electronic version of stamp papers. Now that stamp papers are vanishing, you will need to use e stamp.


----------



## superm

gurudev said:


> You're correct - that's what ACS guidelines say:
> 
> *"Important Note: Self-references from applicants in the form of a first person statutory declaration
> cannot be accepted as evidence of employment and cannot be assessed. Statutory Declarations must be
> from a third party work colleague and signed by an authorised witness to be accepted for assessment."*
> 
> Since you've already mentioned the reason in SD - it should be sufficient. Giving a self declaration will only give you peace of mind, but not help you with skill assessment.
> 
> That's my take entirely based on what all I've dug out from this forum and immi aus website.
> 
> Experts pls chime in
> 
> thanks,
> -Guru


Yes the declaration they need should be signed by the person (senior or manager) who's declaring and also the declaration should in his words. This happened with me when I submitted my application. 
You can check my experience here with acs.


----------



## shekhar15oc

superm said:


> E stamp is electronic version of stamp papers. Now that stamp papers are vanishing, you will need to use e stamp.


Thanks so much. Will find out the process to do so.


----------



## Vamshi4happy

shekhar15oc said:


> Thanks so much. Will find out the process to do so.


Shekhar,

Will answered correctly about e-stamp. Let us know if u have u issues with your pending document.

Vamshi.


----------



## asrar.csc

Anybody who have applied to ACS after New Year Holidays i.e. after 14th Jan'13 and progressed to Stage '3' or Stage '4' ? If yes, then please update.

I have applied on 16th Jan'13 and my status is still Stage '2' i.e. Allocated.


----------



## smahesh202

I had applied on 18th Jan 2013. My application moved to stage 2 on 25th Jan.


----------



## mra

asrar.csc said:


> Anybody who have applied to ACS after New Year Holidays i.e. after 14th Jan'13 and progressed to Stage '3' or Stage '4' ? If yes, then please update.
> 
> I have applied on 16th Jan'13 and my status is still Stage '2' i.e. Allocated.


Wait few more days, your status will be moved to next stage. I had applied for my spouse on 11-Jan and it was moved from Stage 2 to stage 4 last Friday. Hoping to get result till end of Feb ..


----------



## erbash

*Now in Stage 4: In progress*

Hello all,
Just wanted to update you. Today I checked and my status was now Stage 4: In progress from Stage 4: With Assesor. Applied 7 Dec 2012, Stage 4 With Assessor 7 Dec 2012, Stage 4 In Progress 27.01.2013. I am now nervous about the result. Stigmatic, C1phertxt, HannahSibson any update?


----------



## c1phertxt

erbash said:


> Hello all,
> Just wanted to update you. Today I checked and my status was now Stage 4: In progress from Stage 4: With Assesor. Applied 7 Dec 2012, Stage 4 With Assessor 7 Dec 2012, Stage 4 In Progress 27.01.2013. I am now nervous about the result. Stigmatic, C1phertxt, HannahSibson any update?


Nope mate. Fingers crossed. Hoping to get some closure towards the end of the week (hoping even harder that it's positive  ).

Quite nerve wracking. Tick tock tick tock... the 4th Feb round approaches.  Cutting it quite close.


----------



## HannahSibson

erbash said:


> Hello all,
> Just wanted to update you. Today I checked and my status was now Stage 4: In progress from Stage 4: With Assesor. Applied 7 Dec 2012, Stage 4 With Assessor 7 Dec 2012, Stage 4 In Progress 27.01.2013. I am now nervous about the result. Stigmatic, C1phertxt, HannahSibson any update?


Mine is still with assessor.... I hav just chked..wen its moved to in progress for u today?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## HannahSibson

c1phertxt said:


> Nope mate. Fingers crossed. Hoping to get some closure towards the end of the week (hoping even harder that it's positive  ).
> 
> Quite nerve wracking. Tick tock tick tock... the 4th Feb round approaches.  Cutting it quite close.


U applied on 6th or 7th...

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## c1phertxt

HannahSibson said:


> U applied on 6th or 7th...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


I applied on the 6th. I'm guessing it wouldn't make much of a difference anyway though, it's not like they have SLAs to keep.


----------



## HannahSibson

c1phertxt said:


> I applied on the 6th. I'm guessing it wouldn't make much of a difference anyway though, it's not like they have SLAs to keep.


Ok...hope u will hav some updates soon...tomorrow is holiday in Aus.. So we can expect some status changes by Tuesday i blv

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## HannahSibson

HannahSibson said:


> Ok...hope u will hav some updates soon...tomorrow is holiday in Aus.. So we can expect some status changes by Tuesday i blv
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Goin impatient and restless..

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## c1phertxt

HannahSibson said:


> Ok...hope u will hav some updates soon...tomorrow is holiday in Aus.. So we can expect some status changes by Tuesday i blv
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


...and you.  It's been a great long weekend here so I'm not really complaining.  

From what I can gather, we should all be getting our results by the end of this week (all the folks who filed on 6th).


----------



## erbash

HannahSibson said:


> Mine is still with assessor.... I hav just chked..wen its moved to in progress for u today?


Don't worry. I am sure yours will be updated soon. Yes it moved today 27.01.2013 to in progress, and it's a Sunday!


----------



## c1phertxt

erbash said:


> Don't worry. I am sure yours will be updated soon. Yes it moved today 27.01.2013 to in progress, and it's a Sunday!


Nice mate! Happy for you. :clap2: This means that most of our applications should be in their final stages. So unless there is something wrong (our our case officers are extraordinarily inept) we should get it next week for sure.


----------



## Stigmatic

erbash said:


> Don't worry. I am sure yours will be updated soon. Yes it moved today 27.01.2013 to in progress, and it's a Sunday!


Congratulations erbash,

And yes indeed all who have applied on 6th-7th dec should get results by this Friday. 

BTW can you please share your profile, your skill, exp, education, no of employers etc.


----------



## erbash

c1phertxt said:


> Nice mate! Happy for you. :clap2: This means that most of our applications should be in their final stages. So unless there is something wrong (our our case officers are extraordinarily inept) we should get it next week for sure.


Thanks. I will happier when I receive a positive


----------



## erbash

Stigmatic said:


> Congratulations erbash,
> 
> And yes indeed all who have applied on 6th-7th dec should get results by this Friday.
> 
> BTW can you please share your profile, your skill, exp, education, no of employers etc.


Thanks. I will be even happier when I receive a positive assessment.


----------



## sajid021

Hi all, i applied on 3rd dec, it moved to in progress on friday, since then no updates

Sajid


----------



## naresh.myaka

Hi,

Has anyone registered IELTS test online through h++ps://ielts.britishcouncil.org/ ?

I am trying to register online and at the end of 1st page of registration there is an option _'Send IELTS result to other intitutions?'_ , what I suppose to choose 'YES' or 'NO'.

When I'm choosing 'YES', then in next page its asking for complete address, what address I need to mention.

Please help, thanks.


----------



## erbash

Stigmatic said:


> Congratulations erbash,
> 
> And yes indeed all who have applied on 6th-7th dec should get results by this Friday.
> 
> BTW can you please share your profile, your skill, exp, education, no of employers etc.


Sorry I cannot put my signature because I am new but here is my profile;
ANSCO : 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer
Work Experience: 3<x<5
Two different companies
ACS Apply : 07 Dec 2012
ACS Stage 1: 07 Dec 2012 
ACS Stage 4 With Assesor : 07 Dec 2012
ACS Stage 4 In Progress : 27 Jan 2013

I hope this answers your questions


----------



## erbash

naresh.myaka said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone registered IELTS test online through h++ps://ielts.britishcouncil.org/ ?
> 
> I am trying to register online and at the end of 1st page of registration there is an option _'Send IELTS result to other intitutions?'_ , what I suppose to choose 'YES' or 'NO'.
> 
> When I'm choosing 'YES', then in next page its asking for complete address, what address I need to mention.
> 
> Please help, thanks.


Hi,

If you want a copy of your report to be sent to a recognizing authority like DIAC you can write their address there. Your results will be sent there too.


----------



## ramesh_s

Guys,

Any status updates/results today? I guess 6-8 dec applicants should be moving.


----------



## HannahSibson

naresh.myaka said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone registered IELTS test online through h++ps://ielts.britishcouncil.org/ ?
> 
> I am trying to register online and at the end of 1st page of registration there is an option 'Send IELTS result to other intitutions?' , what I suppose to choose 'YES' or 'NO'.
> 
> When I'm choosing 'YES', then in next page its asking for complete address, what address I need to mention.
> 
> Please help, thanks.


If you choose No. They will send report only to you and i believe thats enuf for you. This option is given because some of the universities require original test report and you can opt here to send the report directly to them.
Note: you will be charged extra if you choose yes and give other address.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## c1phertxt

ramesh_s said:


> Guys,
> 
> Any status updates/results today? I guess 6-8 dec applicants should be moving.


Nope.. the status still says "with assessor". 

:ranger:

layball:

:juggle:

:mad2:

:smash:

:boom:

:rip:


----------



## superm

Its holiday today in Aus


----------



## ramesh_s

superm said:


> Its holiday today in Aus


Isnt the holiday on Jan 26th? Thats when, they say is the Australian Day.


----------



## sunnydayz1985

ramesh_s said:


> Isnt the holiday on Jan 26th? Thats when, they say is the Australian Day.


Here, when a public holiday falls on sat/sun, they give the coming monday as holiday.


----------



## c1phertxt

superm said:


> Its holiday today in Aus


Heh, I know. Which is why I'm having brunch in my shorts at home right now. 

That said, there still seems to be some sort of movement in terms of status changes and stuff.


----------



## ramesh_s

sunnydayz1985 said:


> Here, when a public holiday falls on sat/sun, they give the coming monday as holiday.


Ah.....arggghhhhh.....!!!!!
Oh okay....!!! Thanks for the update buddy.

Cant sustain so many vacations/holidays of ACS at this crucial juncture.


----------



## sunnydayz1985

ramesh_s said:


> Ah.....arggghhhhh.....!!!!!
> Oh okay....!!! Thanks for the update buddy.
> 
> Cant sustain so many vacations/holidays of ACS at this crucial juncture.


Hehe...true...timing definitely hasn't worked out too well for those of us who applied in Dec.


----------



## msvayani

My friend who has applied on 22/NOV/2012. His status changed today from "With Assessor" to "In Progress" Stage 4. Most probably he'll get the result by tomorrow.


----------



## Stargaze

msvayani said:


> My friend who has applied on 22/NOV/2012. His status changed today from "With Assessor" to "In Progress" Stage 4. Most probably he'll get the result by tomorrow.


Thanks for this update, I have submitted it on on 2nd of December and still with Assessor


----------



## superm

Yeah - the thing is supposedly all the assessors don't go on leave.. but most do - so speed of processing is near to zero.


----------



## samy25

Dear All

i am preparing my RPL project report so plz guide me for the following:
- where they ask for evidence as: "Evidence of applying claimed knowledge to a working situation" 
what should i provide against that... please guide


----------



## naresh.myaka

erbash said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you want a copy of your report to be sent to a recognizing authority like DIAC you can write their address there. Your results will be sent there too.


Thanks


----------



## naresh.myaka

HannahSibson said:


> If you choose No. They will send report only to you and i believe thats enuf for you. This option is given because some of the universities require original test report and you can opt here to send the report directly to them.
> Note: you will be charged extra if you choose yes and give other address.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Thanks


----------



## Jaik2012

samy25 said:


> Dear All
> 
> i am preparing my RPL project report so plz guide me for the following:
> - where they ask for evidence as: "Evidence of applying claimed knowledge to a working situation"
> what should i provide against that... please guide


Your signature says ACS submitted. Are you going to submit again now via RPL route?


----------



## chandru_connect

RIA KAUR said:


> hi
> yes u need to have ur ielts done before u lodge ur application, coz there have been so many cases that they might consider or not after ur lodge it, its better to hve it done before lodgement to b on safer side, so go now n do it ASAP n then u can lodge it without any worries
> all the best


Hi,

If I have 60 points without adding IELTS score/points. Can I apply for the EOI. I will be submitting Medium of English certificate for my BE degree(certificate given by university). Please confirm.. 

Thanks,
Chandru.


----------



## superm

chandru_connect said:


> Hi,
> 
> If I have 60 points without adding IELTS score/points. Can I apply for the EOI. I will be submitting Medium of English certificate for my BE degree(certificate given by university). Please confirm..
> 
> Thanks,
> Chandru.


Nope - main applicant has to clear IELTS with atleast 6 Bands in each module. This is the criteria to apply for PR under Skillselect. Over and above if you get 7 min in each module then you get additional 10 points. And even more 10 points if min 8 is scored!

To show functional english by the way you mentioned is fine for only secondary applicant (your spouse for example).


----------



## asrar.csc

chandru_connect said:


> Hi,
> 
> If I have 60 points without adding IELTS score/points. Can I apply for the EOI. I will be submitting Medium of English certificate for my BE degree(certificate given by university). Please confirm..
> 
> Thanks,
> Chandru.



For primary applicant, it is compulsory to write IELTS and get minimum 6 band in all the sections of IELTS. 

However, to carry 10 points from IELTS, you need to score minimum 7 band in all the sections and to carry 20 points from IELTS, you need to score minimum 8 band in all the sections.


----------



## chandru_connect

superm said:


> Nope - main applicant has to clear IELTS with atleast 6 Bands in each module. This is the criteria to apply for PR under Skillselect. Over and above if you get 7 min in each module then you get additional 10 points. And even more 10 points if min 8 is scored!
> 
> To show functional english by the way you mentioned is fine for only secondary applicant (your spouse for example).


Thanks for the info We will do it..

Thanks,
Chandru


----------



## HannahSibson

msvayani said:


> My friend who has applied on 22/NOV/2012. His status changed today from "With Assessor" to "In Progress" Stage 4. Most probably he'll get the result by tomorrow.


Ohh ok...does he had any request for documents in between?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## KhusbooC

Has anyone who submitted ACS application on 7th Dec get an assessment yet? Mine is still with accessor


----------



## KhusbooC

KhusbooC said:


> Has anyone who submitted ACS application on 7th Dec get an assessment yet? Mine is still with accessor


Checked the status just now....has moved to "in Progress"....getting goosebumps now....fingers crossed!


----------



## ntgobinath

I applied ACS on 7th December, today it's moved to 'In Progress' - tensed and fingers crosssed.....:ranger:


----------



## ntgobinath

KhusbooC said:


> Checked the status just now....has moved to "in Progress"....getting goosebumps now....fingers crossed!


Same here dude!!


----------



## ntgobinath

erbash said:


> Sorry I cannot put my signature because I am new but here is my profile;
> ANSCO : 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer
> Work Experience: 3<x<5
> Two different companies
> ACS Apply : 07 Dec 2012
> ACS Stage 1: 07 Dec 2012
> ACS Stage 4 With Assesor : 07 Dec 2012
> ACS Stage 4 In Progress : 27 Jan 2013
> 
> I hope this answers your questions



Have you received the result?


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Hi All,

Need to check on ACS vs Vetassess result..

ACS applied on 29th Dec'12.
Vetassess: application with documents received on 10th Jan'13.
Nominated occupation :	263212 - ICT Support Engineer
Application visa type: 190 ( State nominated visa)

Does ACS AND VETASSESS results will be released same time or any delay between both.

Regards, 
Vamshi.


----------



## HannahSibson

KhusbooC said:


> Has anyone who submitted ACS application on 7th Dec get an assessment yet? Mine is still with accessor


Just now i have checked.. Mine moved to In progress from with assessor. Applied on 7th Dec

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## ntgobinath

HannahSibson said:


> Just now i have checked.. Mine moved to In progress from with assessor. Applied on 7th Dec
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Guys, most of waiting for the result now. Pls. keep posted if you get the result and status move to 'Completed'


----------



## HannahSibson

Vamshi4happy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need to check on ACS vs Vetassess result..
> 
> ACS applied on 29th Dec'12.
> Vetassess: application with documents received on 10th Jan'13.
> Nominated occupation :	263212 - ICT Support Engineer
> Application visa type: 190 ( State nominated visa)
> 
> Does ACS AND VETASSESS results will be released same time or any delay between both.
> 
> Regards,
> Vamshi.


They are 2 different assessment authorities working independently..

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## HannahSibson

Moved to in progress...fingers crossed.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## KhusbooC

ntgobinath said:


> Guys, most of waiting for the result now. Pls. keep posted if you get the result and status move to 'Completed'


Any idea how much time it takes to get the assessment after the status moves to "In Progress"?


----------



## HannahSibson

KhusbooC said:


> Any idea how much time it takes to get the assessment after the status moves to "In Progress"?[/
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## HannahSibson

HannahSibson said:


> Totally dependent on the CO. There are cases where they have got the results within no time and there are cases took a week or more as well..in fact it depends on each case..
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## KhusbooC

HannahSibson said:


> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Thanks HannahSibson!
Looks like I cannot be very hopeful about meeting the 4th Feb deadline!


----------



## ramesh_s

Guys,

Best Wishes to all of them whose status has changed..!!! Wish in no time your inbox be filled with +ve assessments.


----------



## superm

*in progress* usually took 1-2 days.. hope things have not changed much and you shall receive result either today or tomorrow early morning - best of luck!!


----------



## ntgobinath

HannahSibson said:


> KhusbooC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea how much time it takes to get the assessment after the status moves to "In Progress"?[/
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum
> 
> 
> 
> I hope, It will be ready next working day.
Click to expand...


----------



## HannahSibson

KhusbooC said:


> Thanks HannahSibson!
> Looks like I cannot be very hopeful about meeting the 4th Feb deadline!


Dont lose ur hope..as i said its case to case basis..suppose if you have letters from many companies and degree is not in computer science etc can take more time than usual..however there are cases where they got results overnight.they have not even seen the inprogress staus..so lets hope for the quick result..

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## KhusbooC

HannahSibson said:


> Dont lose ur hope..as i said its case to case basis..suppose if you have letters from many companies and degree is not in computer science etc can take more time than usual..however there are cases where they got results overnight.they have not even seen the inprogress staus..so lets hope for the quick result..
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Thanks a lot for the consolation HannahSibson!


----------



## ntgobinath

Guys, if I have positive response from ACS today then I'll be eligible to apply EOI with 60 points. Is there any timeline that I can expect invite for 60 points application with the current trend?


----------



## c1phertxt

Damn... my status is still "With assessor". 

I had given 2 employers (both Australian), 1 Master's degree (from Aus) and 1 Bachelor's degree (from India). Shouldn't be that complicated. Looks like I'm going to miss the Feb 4th round.


----------



## MrTweek

> Is there any timeline that I can expect invite for 60 points application with the current trend?


Hard to tell, but usually less than a month. Did you apply today? Quite a chance you'll make it for the Feb 4 round, I think.


----------



## ntgobinath

MrTweek said:


> Hard to tell, but usually less than a month. Did you apply today? Quite a chance you'll make it for the Feb 4 round, I think.



Nope, I am waiting for ACS result. The status changed to 'In Progress' today, I am hoping to get the result by today or tomorrow.


----------



## HannahSibson

c1phertxt said:


> Damn... my status is still "With assessor".
> 
> I had given 2 employers (both Australian), 1 Master's degree (from Aus) and 1 Bachelor's degree (from India). Shouldn't be that complicated. Looks like I'm going to miss the Feb 4th round.


When did u apply..

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## shekhar15oc

shekhar15oc said:


> Thanks so much Vamshi. I am not aware of e-stamp. What is it?


Hi,
I am finding it very difficult to get the experience letter [as expected by ACS] from my former manager/colleague on a stamp paper. My question is -
What if I am not able to provide this letter? without this letter my total experience with desired skills comes to 6 years.
So what are my chances to get the an approval from ACS? I have chosen Software Engineer code


----------



## Tans

Hi,

I got an experience letter on letter head from my Senior project manager. I applied my ACS on 29th Dec 2012 and got the letter signed on Nov 20th. However, I got to know today that he has put down his papers and his last day is this weekend.

My queries

1) Will ACS ever call people to enquire, If I submit all my experience and job description in company letter head?
2) What happens now? My manager has quit? Will ACS call my Senior manager or will they call company to check whether he was there as part of the company or not?

Any experiences from senior people, it will be of great help and eases my tension.

Thanks,
Tans


----------



## c1phertxt

HannahSibson said:


> When did u apply..
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


6th of December. Still waiting...


----------



## MrTweek

> Will ACS ever call people to enquire, If I submit all my experience and job description in company letter head?


I highly doubt so. Maybe if they suspect fake or something, but this can't be common practice for many reasons. One of them being that most people in the world don't speak English, to begin with.



> What happens now? My manager has quit? Will ACS call my Senior manager or will they call company to check whether he was there as part of the company or not?


What seems to make most sense to me would be calling HR to confirm that you and whoever signed your letter really worked there.

It's not a common thing that someone quits, so I wouldn't even worry about it.
My manager quit as well in the meantime. I don't believe that has any negative effect on my assessment.


----------



## Stigmatic

No Results as of now... Got status changed on 24th Jan. 

Any one got their results applied on 1st week of Dec?


----------



## ntgobinath

Guys, I just received +ve assessment from ACS. Preparing my EOI....


----------



## ntgobinath

Your Bachelor of Science from **** University completed May 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor degree with a major in computing. Shall I qualify for 15 points?


----------



## c1phertxt

ntgobinath said:


> Guys, I just received +ve assessment from ACS. Preparing my EOI....


Congrats mate! 

I can't help but F5 my ACS status page (still on 'with assessor')... hmmmm maybe I should create a script to keep checking.


----------



## Stigmatic

ntgobinath said:


> Guys, I just received +ve assessment from ACS. Preparing my EOI....



Congratulations ntgobinath.....

How much time in between Status change "In Progress" to "Case Finalize" ?


----------



## Stigmatic

ntgobinath said:


> Your Bachelor of Science from **** University completed May 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor degree with a major in computing. Shall I qualify for 15 points?


Can you please share your profile. Education, Exp


----------



## HannahSibson

ntgobinath said:


> Guys, I just received +ve assessment from ACS. Preparing my EOI....


Congrats...

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## HannahSibson

ntgobinath said:


> Guys, I just received +ve assessment from ACS. Preparing my EOI....


Congrats..

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## ntgobinath

Stigmatic said:


> Congratulations ntgobinath.....
> 
> How much time in between Status change "In Progress" to "Case Finalize" ?



Today morning it got changed to 'In progress' and Just half an hour before 'Case finalized'


----------



## ntgobinath

Submitted EOI.


----------



## HannahSibson

Guys mine is saying case finalised now. Although its in stage 4.i have checked with my agent he said he hasnt received report yet...is that normal?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## vsubnis

Is there anyone who has applied after 7th December and has got his status updated yet? Am still awaiting any sort of change since long. 
As the first week applicants are getting results this week, am hoping for a result, hopefully positive, next week for the second week applicants.


----------



## vsubnis

HannahSibson said:


> Guys mine is saying case finalised now. Although its in stage 4.i have checked with my agent he said he hasnt received report yet...is that normal?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


cool...thats great news. I think it must be on the way. You'll get it in some time


----------



## ntgobinath

I worked in ** company for last 3 years and first 2 years I was in India and last one year I am working Australia. In ACS result, all 3 years mentioned as India. Will this be a problem when I lodge my PR/Visa? OR DIAC will accept payslip etc to make sure that I worked in Australia? (also my experience letter from HR states that I am working in Australia from 11/01/2012), is this sufficient? OR do I need to contact ACS?


----------



## vsubnis

ntgobinath said:


> Guys, I just received +ve assessment from ACS. Preparing my EOI....


Awesome...congratulations!!


----------



## Stigmatic

HannahSibson said:


> Guys mine is saying case finalised now. Although its in stage 4.i have checked with my agent he said he hasnt received report yet...is that normal?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Just a matter for few minutes i guess...


----------



## asrar.csc

ntgobinath said:


> Submitted EOI.


Wow... Congrats and Best of luck...

I have applied almost 2 weeks back and my status is still in Stage2  . Don't know when it will go to Stage4 atleast.

Meanwhile can anybody answer till what australian "time" we can expect update in ACS Status Page?


----------



## c1phertxt

HannahSibson said:


> Guys mine is saying case finalised now. Although its in stage 4.i have checked with my agent he said he hasnt received report yet...is that normal?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Congrats Hannah!  

Seems like Stigmatic and me will be the last to get the ACS results in our "batch" (6/7th Dec)


----------



## Stigmatic

c1phertxt said:


> Congrats Hannah!
> 
> Seems like Stigmatic and me will be the last to get the ACS results in our "batch" (6/7th Dec)




I think it must be close of day today at ACS office. As its already 5 PM in Aus. 

Have to wait till tomorrow now.


----------



## c1phertxt

Stigmatic said:


> I think it must be close of day today at ACS office. As its already 5 PM in Aus.
> 
> Have to wait till tomorrow now.


 

5pm in the East coast, still 2:30pm here in WA. Hope they're in WA (highly unlikely though )


----------



## HannahSibson

ntgobinath said:


> Today morning it got changed to 'In progress' and Just half an hour before 'Case finalized'


Is it in stage 5? Mine slso shows case finalised by still stage 4

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## HannahSibson

c1phertxt said:


> Congrats Hannah!
> 
> Seems like Stigmatic and me will be the last to get the ACS results in our "batch" (6/7th Dec)


I havent recieved the results yet...this stage of mine is really killing...  

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Stigmatic

HannahSibson said:


> I havent recieved the results yet...this stage of mine is really killing...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Seriously must be very frustrating. 

Mine is "In Progress" with more than 4 days now, still no result. 

Don`t worry. You will get it pretty soon, keep your mail box freshening.


----------



## KhusbooC

c1phertxt said:


> Congrats Hannah!
> 
> Seems like Stigmatic and me will be the last to get the ACS results in our "batch" (6/7th Dec)


I too am in your gang


----------



## krema

ntgobinath said:


> Guys, I just received +ve assessment from ACS. Preparing my EOI....


Congrats..


----------



## Vamshi4happy

shekhar15oc said:


> Hi,
> I am finding it very difficult to get the experience letter [as expected by ACS] from my former manager/colleague on a stamp paper. My question is -
> What if I am not able to provide this letter? without this letter my total experience with desired skills comes to 6 years.
> So what are my chances to get the an approval from ACS? I have chosen Software Engineer code


The main question arises here will be, what were you doing those years or days for which you are trying to skip on producing documents. 

Vamshi.


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Vamshi4happy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need to check on ACS vs Vetassess result..
> 
> ACS applied on 29th Dec'12.
> Vetassess: application with documents received on 10th Jan'13.
> Nominated occupation :	263212 - ICT Support Engineer
> Application visa type: 190 ( State nominated visa)
> 
> Does ACS AND VETASSESS results will be released same time or any delay between both.
> 
> Regards,
> Vamshi.


Any more ideas or thoughts on this..


----------



## c1phertxt

Vamshi4happy said:


> Any more ideas or thoughts on this..


Mate, ACS and Vetassess are completely independent entities. There is no correlation/dependencies in performing the assessments. Not sure what you're asking there. ACS performs assessment for ICT professionals, VETASSESS performs assessments for all vocational training trades.


----------



## Jaik2012

Vamshi4happy said:


> Any more ideas or thoughts on this..


ACS is much faster compared to VETASSESS. Going by the experience of fellow forum members, VETASSESS takes its own sweet time. Their processing time has improved in the recent past but even then turn around time is between 2 to 3 months.

Did you apply for VETASSESS for qualification advise? I too applied for the same. Docs reached them on 7th Jan 2013


----------



## Vamshi4happy

c1phertxt said:


> Mate, ACS and Vetassess are completely independent entities. There is no correlation/dependencies in performing the assessments. Not sure what you're asking there. ACS performs assessment for ICT professionals, VETASSESS performs assessments for all vocational training trades.


Thank u friend for the info. I was curious to know does both results are compulsory to submit EOI. Also Applying for both ACS & Vetassess for subclass 190 (263212) is correct step?


----------



## c1phertxt

Vamshi4happy said:


> Thank u friend for the info. I was curious to know does both results are compulsory to submit EOI. Also Applying for both ACS & Vetassess for subclass 190 (263212) is correct step?


Not sure vamshi4happy. I'll let people more familiar with 190 and 263212 ICT Support Engineer answer.


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Jaik2012 said:


> ACS is much faster compared to VETASSESS. Going by the experience of fellow forum members, VETASSESS takes its own sweet time. Their processing time has improved in the recent past but even then turn around time is between 2 to 3 months.
> 
> Did you apply for VETASSESS for qualification advise? I too applied for the same. Docs reached them on 7th Jan 2013


Yes, docs received by them on 10th jan. so I think we have long wait to proceed further. Thank u bro.


----------



## HannahSibson

Alast the wait is over...got positive assessment. Congrats to meee... ......assessed under analyst programmer code.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## KhusbooC

HannahSibson said:


> Alast the wait is over...got positive assessment. Congrats to meee... ......assessed under analyst programmer code.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Congrats!


----------



## Stigmatic

HannahSibson said:


> Alast the wait is over...got positive assessment. Congrats to meee... ......assessed under analyst programmer code.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Awesome !!!

Congrats ........

Best of luck for your EOI.


----------



## HannahSibson

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code...

I am happyyy...

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## HannahSibson

KhusbooC said:


> Congrats!


Thank u...i wish u all the best...

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## HannahSibson

Stigmatic said:


> Awesome !!!
> 
> Congrats ........
> 
> Best of luck for your EOI.


Thank u...i will pray for ur speedy result...

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Vamshi4happy

HannahSibson said:


> Alast the wait is over...got positive assessment. Congrats to meee... ......assessed under analyst programmer code.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Congrats...bro


----------



## c1phertxt

HannahSibson said:


> Alast the wait is over...got positive assessment. Congrats to meee... ......assessed under analyst programmer code.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


:clap2: :clap2:arty:
Congratulations!!


----------



## vsubnis

HannahSibson said:


> Alast the wait is over...got positive assessment. Congrats to meee... ......assessed under analyst programmer code.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Congratulations!!! see told you so


----------



## samy25

Jaik2012 said:


> Your signature says ACS submitted. Are you going to submit again now via RPL route?


yes they asked me to come through rpl....

so any one have some idea that what does they mean for evidence?


----------



## Jaik2012

Vamshi4happy said:


> Yes, docs received by them on 10th jan. so I think we have long wait to proceed further. Thank u bro.


No problems. There was a query from you in the previous posts whether it is correct to apply to both ACS and VETASSESS for code 263212. Just want to clarify on that point. 

If you have ICT qualification, then send your documents only to ACS as they are authorized to give assessment. Sending to VETASSESS is not needed. Refer this CSOL link http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/_pdf/sol-schedule1-2.pdf.

In case if you have non-ICT qualification, then ACS will not give any advice on qualification. They just assess on your work experience. Hence, you need to approach VETASSESS for getting assessment on qualification. That is called "Points only advice". This is optional but good to have as some CO might ask qualification points advice from an assessing authority. 

Problem with skillselect is that while filing EOI, it assigns 15 points straightaway if you select a bachelor degree. But, CO may not agree to 15 points if you have bachelor's degree in some other major than ICT. I found someone in this forum whose visa was rejected based on qualification points. He claimed 15 points but CO thought he deserves only 10.


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Jaik2012 said:


> No problems. There was a query from you in the previous posts whether it is correct to apply to both ACS and VETASSESS for code 263212. Just want to clarify on that point.
> 
> If you have ICT qualification, then send your documents only to ACS as they are authorized to give assessment. Sending to VETASSESS is not needed. Refer this CSOL link http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/_pdf/sol-schedule1-2.pdf.
> 
> In case if you have non-ICT qualification, then ACS will not give any advice on qualification. They just assess on your work experience. Hence, you need to approach VETASSESS for getting assessment on qualification. That is called "Points only advice". This is optional but good to have as some CO might ask qualification points advice from an assessing authority.
> 
> Problem with skillselect is that while filing EOI, it assigns 15 points straightaway if you select a bachelor degree. But, CO may not agree to 15 points if you have bachelor's degree in some other major than ICT. I found someone in this forum whose visa was rejected based on qualification points. He claimed 15 points but CO thought he deserves only 10.


Thank you Jaik. Now I understood about difference. My complete 6 years of experience is into IT Helpdesk, just to avoid confusion, opted for Vetassess also.


----------



## mra

Stigmatic said:


> Seriously must be very frustrating.
> 
> Mine is "In Progress" with more than 4 days now, still no result.
> 
> Don`t worry. You will get it pretty soon, keep your mail box freshening.


Mine was "In Progress" for a week even after my result. I think sometimes they will move to finalized stage after sometime.. Did you check the Spam folder, sometimes emails from ACS go to Junk folder instead of Inbox.?


----------



## HannahSibson

Thank u all...

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## erbash

ntgobinath said:


> Guys, I just received +ve assessment from ACS. Preparing my EOI....


Congratulations. The wait is over for you now.


----------



## erbash

ntgobinath said:


> Have you received the result?


Just checked. Still In Progress. I guess I will get my result today or tomorrow. Fingers crossed


----------



## erbash

c1phertxt said:


> Damn... my status is still "With assessor".
> 
> I had given 2 employers (both Australian), 1 Master's degree (from Aus) and 1 Bachelor's degree (from India). Shouldn't be that complicated. Looks like I'm going to miss the Feb 4th round.


Don't worry. I am sure you will get yours either today or tomorrow. It will just jump to In progress then you get the e-mail immediately


----------



## erbash

c1phertxt said:


> Congrats mate!
> 
> I can't help but F5 my ACS status page (still on 'with assessor')... hmmmm maybe I should create a script to keep checking.


C1phertxt, go out and watch a movie or something. When you come back maybe there will be a surprise


----------



## erbash

c1phertxt said:


> Congrats Hannah!
> 
> Seems like Stigmatic and me will be the last to get the ACS results in our "batch" (6/7th Dec)


c1phertxt, don't forget me too. I applied on 7 Dec


----------



## c1phertxt

erbash said:


> C1phertxt, go out and watch a movie or something. When you come back maybe there will be a surprise


I was actually at work. :lol:

It's a bit hard to focus. I've even filled out the entire skillselect application and saved it in draft so that when I get my ACS (and it's positive) then I can toggle "no" to "yes" and submit.  Yea, its a bit much. I know. 

Thanks for the moral support mate.


----------



## erbash

HannahSibson said:


> Alast the wait is over...got positive assessment. Congrats to meee... ......assessed under analyst programmer code.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Congratulations!! Counting down too


----------



## farhanpk

ntgobinath said:


> Submitted EOI.


Dear 

Firsly of all, many congratulations for the successfull submition of EOI. hope you will get invited on 4th Feb. secondly, could you please tell me how did you reached 60 points. I stuck on 55 points depend on the +ve skill assessment in the same category as yours. 

Regards,


----------



## Jaik2012

samy25 said:


> yes they asked me to come through rpl....
> 
> so any one have some idea that what does they mean for evidence?


Ok. Reg your question on "Evidence of applying claimed knowledge to a working situation" in RPL. Give brief explanation on each "Areas of knowledge" you have chosen by relating to a specific project or some incident. Project would make much more sense though. Ensure to include your key skills while explaining the project(s) that are mentioned in the employment reference letters. This way, it will be easy for assessing officer to understand that you have working knowledge and experience.


----------



## ntgobinath

farhanpk said:


> Dear
> 
> Firsly of all, many congratulations for the successfull submition of EOI. hope you will get invited on 4th Feb. secondly, could you please tell me how did you reached 60 points. I stuck on 55 points depend on the +ve skill assessment in the same category as yours.
> 
> Regards,


Age - Received 30 points
Degree - 15 points
Australia exp (1 year) - 5 points
India Exp (5 years+) - 10 points
IELTS (6.5) - 0 points

Can you let me know about your points


----------



## farhanpk

ntgobinath said:


> Age - Received 30 points
> Degree - 15 points
> Australia exp (1 year) - 5 points
> India Exp (5 years+) - 10 points
> IELTS (6.5) - 0 points
> 
> Can you let me know about your points


Age 30 points
Degree 15 points
Pakistan 5 years - 10 points
IELTS (L7, R6.5, W6, S6) - 0 points

unfortunately, i have written 2 times ielts exam but did not score well  . now i have no other option accept to write the exam again.


----------



## HannahSibson

EOI submitted...

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## krema

Hi, interrupting for a while. Just needing your thought regarding this.

For code 261312- Developer programmer, is it okay if you only have 3 years work experience? I am a graduate of BS ECE.


----------



## HannahSibson

Vamshi4happy said:


> Congrats...bro


Thanks Bro..

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## HannahSibson

c1phertxt said:


> :clap2: :clap2:arty:
> Congratulations!!


Thank u

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## sajid021

Guys pls help,

I had applied acs on 03-dec-2012, and my status changed to inprogress on last friday. Since then no change its still in progress status. I can see many people who applied after me got +ve assessment. Why its so delay for my case

Any idea

Sajid


----------



## msvayani

My friend got the +ve result today. ACS accepted total experience of 8 years and 8 months.

His Stage 4 status was changed yesterday from "With Assessor" to "In Progress".


----------



## HannahSibson

sajid021 said:


> Guys pls help,
> 
> I had applied acs on 03-dec-2012, and my status changed to inprogress on last friday. Since then no change its still in progress status. I can see many people who applied after me got +ve assessment. Why its so delay for my case
> 
> Any idea
> 
> Sajid


Whats ur experience and number of employers..also your degree..

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## sajid021

HannahSibson said:


> Whats ur experience and number of employers..also your degree..
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Dear HannahSibson,

I have 8 years of experience, worked with 5 employers. I am software engineer by profession.

Can you suggest wht cld be the reason of this delay.


----------



## superm

farhanpk said:


> Age 30 points
> Degree 15 points
> Pakistan 5 years - 10 points
> IELTS (L7, R6.5, W6, S6) - 0 points
> 
> unfortunately, i have written 2 times ielts exam but did not score well  . now i have no other option accept to write the exam again.


I believe you can go for State sponsorship - it gives you required 5 points. Check out which states allow min 6 in IELTS...!


----------



## HannahSibson

sajid021 said:


> Dear HannahSibson,
> 
> I have 8 years of experience, worked with 5 employers. I am software engineer by profession.
> 
> Can you suggest wht cld be the reason of this delay.


Its the number of employers...thats y its taking bit tym u wil hav ur result soon.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Stigmatic

sajid021 said:


> Guys pls help,
> 
> I had applied acs on 03-dec-2012, and my status changed to inprogress on last friday. Since then no change its still in progress status. I can see many people who applied after me got +ve assessment. Why its so delay for my case
> 
> Any idea
> 
> Sajid


Hi Sajid, 

It depends upon no. Of employers and degree / certificates. Also upon CO's work efficiency. 

Don't worry I am also on same boat, my status changed on Friday and still no result. 

You will get + ve result pretty soon.


----------



## sajid021

Stigmatic said:


> Hi Sajid,
> 
> It depends upon no. Of employers and degree / certificates. Also upon CO's work efficiency.
> 
> Don't worry I am also on same boat, my status changed on Friday and still no result.
> 
> You will get + ve result pretty soon.


Many thanks to hannah and stigmatic for your replies. Finger, hand, legs all are crossed.

Stigmatic did u get my message(PM)


----------



## KhusbooC

sajid021 said:


> Many thanks to hannah and stigmatic for your replies. Finger, hand, legs all are crossed.
> 
> Stigmatic did u get my message(PM)


Finger, hand, legs all are crossed....LOL....


----------



## krema

krema said:


> Hi, interrupting for a while. Just needing your thought regarding this.
> 
> For code 261312- Developer programmer, is it okay if you only have 3 years work experience? I am a graduate of BS ECE.


Any advise on this? Please help.  

Is 3 years enough to have a positive result? My work description is related to what they have provided.


----------



## HannahSibson

krema said:


> Any advise on this? Please help.
> 
> Is 3 years enough to have a positive result? My work description is related to what they have provided.


Since your degree is not in computers( electronics and communication i think), you may need to have some extra docs..can you check this from acs site?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## sunnydayz1985

*New Reports*

When will the latest reports based on the rounds conducted in Jan be updated on IMMI website? I am really eager to know how many slots are left for 263111.:juggle:


----------



## c1phertxt

sunnydayz1985 said:


> When will the latest reports based on the rounds conducted in Jan be updated on IMMI website? I am really eager to know how many slots are left for 263111.:juggle:


I wouldn't be too concerned, the ceiling till July 2013 is 1740. As of 31st Dec, only 440 applications have been received.  Even if you double the amount (unlikely as it's just been a month), it will still be well under the ceiling.


----------



## scorpio9

Guys,

Finally....... I got +ve assessment today. 

Wonder, morning at 3.00 am the status is "With Accessor" and at 7.15am when I checked my email, the ACS email is awaiting in my inbox.

Thanks to all for your wonderfull support.

Am applying EOI right now...!!!! Wish to squeeze myself for 4th Feb invites.


----------



## c1phertxt

scorpio9 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally....... I got +ve assessment today.
> 
> Wonder, morning at 3.00 am the status is "With Accessor" and at 7.15am when I checked my email, the ACS email is awaiting in my inbox.
> 
> Thanks to all for your wonderfull support.
> 
> Am applying EOI right now...!!!! Wish to squeeze myself for 4th Feb invites.


Congrats mate!  All the best for the EOI. 

Mine is still "with assessor".  If I knew who/where my CO was, I'd be kicking down the door.


----------



## scorpio9

c1phertxt said:


> Congrats mate!  All the best for the EOI.
> 
> Mine is still "with assessor".  If I knew who/where my CO was, I'd be kicking down the door.


Hi c1phertxt,

Thanks a lot buddy. Rightly said. I believe you goanna receive +ve assessment in no time. All the best. My prayers are surely for you.


----------



## HannahSibson

scorpio9 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally....... I got +ve assessment today.
> 
> Wonder, morning at 3.00 am the status is "With Accessor" and at 7.15am when I checked my email, the ACS email is awaiting in my inbox.
> 
> Thanks to all for your wonderfull support.
> 
> Am applying EOI right now...!!!! Wish to squeeze myself for 4th Feb invites.


Congrats..when did u apply?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## neelarao

Congrats!! Good Luck!!!



scorpio9 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally....... I got +ve assessment today.
> 
> Wonder, morning at 3.00 am the status is "With Accessor" and at 7.15am when I checked my email, the ACS email is awaiting in my inbox.
> 
> Thanks to all for your wonderfull support.
> 
> Am applying EOI right now...!!!! Wish to squeeze myself for 4th Feb invites.


----------



## haryk

hi scorpio9 congrates !!! when did u applied ? may I know.. I have applied on Dec 19th... now it is in stage 4 with assessor.. awaiting for response  pls let me know how much time it took for you...


----------



## sunnydayz1985

scorpio9 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally....... I got +ve assessment today.
> 
> Wonder, morning at 3.00 am the status is "With Accessor" and at 7.15am when I checked my email, the ACS email is awaiting in my inbox.
> 
> Thanks to all for your wonderfull support.
> 
> Am applying EOI right now...!!!! Wish to squeeze myself for 4th Feb invites.


Wow! Congrats! Really good to see some one who submitted close to when we did get their results. I hope we get my husband's this week too. Though a bit too much to hope for, as our stage changed to 'With assessor' only on 21/12. :ranger:


----------



## sunnydayz1985

haryk said:


> hi scorpio9 congrates !!! when did u applied ? may I know.. I have applied on Dec 19th... now it is in stage 4 with assessor.. awaiting for response  pls let me know how much time it took for you...


Hi,

Did your's change to 'With assessor' on same day? I think ours might come around the same time. Do update if there s any progress.


----------



## sunnydayz1985

c1phertxt said:


> Congrats mate!  All the best for the EOI.
> 
> Mine is still "with assessor".  If I knew who/where my CO was, I'd be kicking down the door.


Hi,

Just saw on your signature that you were previously assessed by ACS for another code. Did you have to re-apply under the current code for any particular reason? 

Was curious to know how they treat applications to re-assess under diff code in case occupn ceiling is reached.


----------



## asrar.csc

Oh! It is getting quite annoying now...

Applied on 16th Jan and the status is still in Stage 2 after 2 weeks. No progress at all.

Thinking of sending email to ACS to know the reason behind being stucked on Stage 2 for sooooo long. Any suggestion!

Anybody applied after 14 Jan'13, please update their status!!!


----------



## AUS2013

scorpio9 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally....... I got +ve assessment today.
> 
> Wonder, morning at 3.00 am the status is "With Accessor" and at 7.15am when I checked my email, the ACS email is awaiting in my inbox.
> 
> Thanks to all for your wonderfull support.
> 
> Am applying EOI right now...!!!! Wish to squeeze myself for 4th Feb invites.


Congrats..... :clap2:

I applied for ACS on 17th Dec.. So I can also expect the result in next 7-10 days.


----------



## ramanj

asrar.csc said:


> Oh! It is getting quite annoying now...
> 
> Applied on 16th Jan and the status is still in Stage 2 after 2 weeks. No progress at all.
> 
> Thinking of sending email to ACS to know the reason behind being stucked on Stage 2 for sooooo long. Any suggestion!
> 
> Anybody applied after 14 Jan'13, please update their status!!!


I applied on 13th Jan, my status is still in stage 2.


----------



## c1phertxt

sunnydayz1985 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just saw on your signature that you were previously assessed by ACS for another code. Did you have to re-apply under the current code for any particular reason?
> 
> Was curious to know how they treat applications to re-assess under diff code in case occupn ceiling is reached.


Mate, my "journey" has been fairly painful. 
---------------------------------------------------------------
WARNING: Story ahead!

Just as I was about to graduate from Uni, the imbeciles completely over-hauled the SOL (or MODL as it was known back then). I was planning to apply for PR as an ICT Security Specialist. However, all specialist ICT classifications had been pulled from the SOL. There was an abject lack of clarity around the SOL and there were modifications/announcements being made on a regular basis which added to the confusion. The situation was so bad that international student intake for the very next semester dropped dramatically (my dept at uni had to close several research positions as they simply didn't have funds). I had a job offer straight out of Uni with one of the big 4 consulting firms, but even their immigration/legal department (which typically services large corporations regarding immigration and 457s) were unsure as to my status. 

So, with just a couple of months to left on my student visa, I decided to file to 485 (Skilled Graduate - Temporary Residency) till the whole situation cleared up. This could be done on the basis of the old SOL (MODL) where ICT Security specialist was present. Thus my old skills assessment. Once I started working and got my TR (took over a year to come through), I just took things easy till I suddenly realised that I had less than half a year left on my TR. 

I don't see why multiple occupations (and therefore skills assessments) would be an issue. Let me explain why:

In my prior role, I was working as part of a project delivery team for a big 4 bank in the infrastructure space. As a result, did a fair amount of tech solution design, project delivery as well as assist with incident response and investigations. 

In my current role, I'm a technical security consultant for a large defence firm (that also provides consulting services). I perform vulnerability assessments and penetration tests (aside from a bunch of other stuff like hardening assessments, configuration reviews, network architecture reviews etc) on infrastructure and applications. As a result, I know networking (and everything to do with it) very intimately.

In addition, my education has been in IT (B.Engg) which covers pretty much everything relevant to bother occupations AND a masters in ICT security (and crypto). 

So, technically speaking, I have the skill sets (and potentially experience) for any of the following professions:
1. ICT Security specialist
2. ICT Business Analyst (I was a Business analyst technology in my old role).
3. Computer Networks and systems engineer.

DISCLAIMER: This is my rationale as to why 2 occupation codes can be applicable. However, whether ACS agrees with me or not still remains to be seen.  If not, then its plan B (employer sponsorship; a route I was hoping to avoid *sigh*)


----------



## asrar.csc

ramanj said:


> I applied on 13th Jan, my status is still in stage 2.


Oh! This is sad. 

Those who have applied before New Year Holidays were moved to Stage 4 in a day or two. And we are not moved from Stage 2 even after 2 weeks. 

May Almighty help us...


----------



## ramanj

asrar.csc said:


> Oh! This is sad.
> 
> Those who have applied before New Year Holidays were moved to Stage 4 in a day or two. And we are not moved from Stage 2 even after 2 weeks.
> 
> May Almighty help us...


May be they are trying to complete the applications made before 21 Dec and then will start with the Jan applications. Hope for the best!


----------



## asrar.csc

ramanj said:


> May be they are trying to complete the applications made before 21 Dec and then will start with the Jan applications. Hope for the best!


Few of those who have applied by 11th Jan were moved to Stage 4 on last Friday. Hope our application will also be progressed to Stage 4 before this weekend.


----------



## scorpio9

HannahSibson said:


> Congrats..when did u apply?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Applied on 12th Dec at 12.30am


----------



## scorpio9

haryk said:


> hi scorpio9 congrates !!! when did u applied ? may I know.. I have applied on Dec 19th... now it is in stage 4 with assessor.. awaiting for response  pls let me know how much time it took for you...


Haryk

I applied on 12 Dec. Mine is still showing in stage 4, but status as 'Case Finaliaed'.


----------



## sunnydayz1985

c1phertxt said:


> Mate, my "journey" has been fairly painful.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> WARNING: Story ahead!
> 
> Just as I was about to graduate from Uni, the imbeciles completely over-hauled the SOL (or MODL as it was known back then). I was planning to apply for PR as an ICT Security Specialist. However, all specialist ICT classifications had been pulled from the SOL. There was an abject lack of clarity around the SOL and there were modifications/announcements being made on a regular basis which added to the confusion. The situation was so bad that international student intake for the very next semester dropped dramatically (my dept at uni had to close several research positions as they simply didn't have funds). I had a job offer straight out of Uni with one of the big 4 consulting firms, but even their immigration/legal department (which typically services large corporations regarding immigration and 457s) were unsure as to my status.
> 
> So, with just a couple of months to left on my student visa, I decided to file to 485 (Skilled Graduate - Temporary Residency) till the whole situation cleared up. This could be done on the basis of the old SOL (MODL) where ICT Security specialist was present. Thus my old skills assessment. Once I started working and got my TR (took over a year to come through), I just took things easy till I suddenly realised that I had less than half a year left on my TR.
> 
> I don't see why multiple occupations (and therefore skills assessments) would be an issue. Let me explain why:
> 
> In my prior role, I was working as part of a project delivery team for a big 4 bank in the infrastructure space. As a result, did a fair amount of tech solution design, project delivery as well as assist with incident response and investigations.
> 
> In my current role, I'm a technical security consultant for a large defence firm (that also provides consulting services). I perform vulnerability assessments and penetration tests (aside from a bunch of other stuff like hardening assessments, configuration reviews, network architecture reviews etc) on infrastructure and applications. As a result, I know networking (and everything to do with it) very intimately.
> 
> In addition, my education has been in IT (B.Engg) which covers pretty much everything relevant to bother occupations AND a masters in ICT security (and crypto).
> 
> So, technically speaking, I have the skill sets (and potentially experience) for any of the following professions:
> 1. ICT Security specialist
> 2. ICT Business Analyst (I was a Business analyst technology in my old role).
> 3. Computer Networks and systems engineer.
> 
> DISCLAIMER: This is my rationale as to why 2 occupation codes can be applicable. However, whether ACS agrees with me or not still remains to be seen.  If not, then its plan B (employer sponsorship; a route I was hoping to avoid *sigh*)


Aah...I see! Hope it works out fine for you.


----------



## c1phertxt

sunnydayz1985 said:


> Aah...I see! Hope it works out fine for you.


Hehe me too!  

Just getting a bit anxious that there has been absolutely NO CHANGE whatsoever in my application status in over a month.. out:


----------



## Stigmatic

Again a day passed by and still no update ...

Highly frustrating....

-ve thoughts popping up...


----------



## c1phertxt

Stigmatic said:


> Again a day passed by and still no update ...
> 
> Highly frustrating....
> 
> -ve thoughts popping up...


I have a feeling that we have the same case officer (and KhusbooC as well), Mr McLazySOB.  Must be on the verge of retirement or just back from extended leave.


----------



## farhanpk

superm said:


> I believe you can go for State sponsorship - it gives you required 5 points. Check out which states allow min 6 in IELTS...!


Dear 

As per my knowledge, currently there is no state who is having 6 requirements in ielts. vistoria has 7 and SA is looking for those who have scored 6.5 in each in 263111 category. if you know any state that has min 6 requirement for the same category, please do let me know. 

best regards,


----------



## vsubnis

Stigmatic said:


> Again a day passed by and still no update ...
> 
> Highly frustrating....
> 
> -ve thoughts popping up...


Dont worry man. You will get a positive result soon. Just hang on & be positive


----------



## vsubnis

c1phertxt said:


> I have a feeling that we have the same case officer (and KhusbooC as well), Mr McLazySOB.  Must be on the verge of retirement or just back from extended leave.


Dont worry you all would get it today or tomorrow just in time for the 4th feb round


----------



## sunnydayz1985

Stigmatic said:


> Again a day passed by and still no update ...
> 
> Highly frustrating....
> 
> -ve thoughts popping up...


Hope you get a +ve result soon....Which code have u applied for? And do you have more than 1 employers n degrees to assess?


----------



## vsubnis

farhanpk said:


> Dear
> 
> As per my knowledge, currently there is no state who is having 6 requirements in ielts. vistoria has 7 and SA is looking for those who have scored 6.5 in each in 263111 category. if you know any state that has min 6 requirement for the same category, please do let me know.
> 
> best regards,


Prepare hard & give your best shot at IELTS again. that would be the best chance I guess rather than relying on the SS.


----------



## vsubnis

scorpio9 said:


> Applied on 12th Dec at 12.30am


Congratulations man...that gives me a little hope of making the 4th feb round


----------



## asrar.csc

Hello experts,

I've applied on 16th Jan'13 and my status is still in Stage 2 (i.e.Allocated) from the very next day. I am thinking of sending an email to ACS to know why there is no progress of stage for soooo long.

Will it be fine? Please suggest...


----------



## Stigmatic

sunnydayz1985 said:


> Hope you get a +ve result soon....Which code have u applied for? And do you have more than 1 employers n degrees to assess?


Yes i have 3 employers and 2 degrees(Bach & Masters) with 5+ years of experience.


----------



## sunnydayz1985

Stigmatic said:


> Yes i have 3 employers and 2 degrees(Bach & Masters) with 5+ years of experience.


Hmmm...this uncertainty is definitely killing....and to top it, I am worried about the occupn ceiling too....Hope its updated soon on the IMMI page.... everything else was very quick with our CO, as soon as it was allocated, she asked for addnl docs, and as soon as we gave it, it went to stage 4. But after that, no luck....


----------



## Stigmatic

Just a question......

If there is a delay in status from "In Progress" to "Case Finalize" then does it mean that the result might turn "-Ve". 

Having Bugbears now...


----------



## superm

Stigmatic said:


> Just a question......
> 
> If there is a delay in status from "In Progress" to "Case Finalize" then does it mean that the result might turn "-Ve".
> 
> Having Bugbears now...


nope - nothings like that I believe!
When was it moved to in progress?


----------



## erbash

scorpio9 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally....... I got +ve assessment today.
> 
> Wonder, morning at 3.00 am the status is "With Accessor" and at 7.15am when I checked my email, the ACS email is awaiting in my inbox.
> 
> Thanks to all for your wonderfull support.
> 
> Am applying EOI right now...!!!! Wish to squeeze myself for 4th Feb invites.


Cangratualtions mate!!!


----------



## erbash

c1phertxt said:


> Hehe me too!
> 
> Just getting a bit anxious that there has been absolutely NO CHANGE whatsoever in my application status in over a month.. out:


Don't worry mate. you will get yours today or tomorrow and hopefully positive. How do I know this? Because today when I woke up I checked my inbox and the result letter was there - a positive!!

Thanks everyone for the encouragement. 

"Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and
Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code"


----------



## erbash

Stigmatic said:


> Again a day passed by and still no update ...
> 
> Highly frustrating....
> 
> -ve thoughts popping up...


You will get yours today or tomorrow. You need to remain positive. See my reply to c1phertxt. I got a positive today.


----------



## asrar.csc

Need suggestion on below concern...



asrar.csc said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> I've applied on 16th Jan'13 and my status is still in Stage 2 (i.e.Allocated) from the very next day. I am thinking of sending an email to ACS to know why there is no progress of stage for soooo long.
> 
> Please suggest if it is fine...


----------



## farhanpk

vsubnis said:


> Prepare hard & give your best shot at IELTS again. that would be the best chance I guess rather than relying on the SS.


Dear 

could you please help me in this, especially in writing. 

regards,


----------



## c1phertxt

asrar.csc said:


> Need suggestion on below concern...


I have a strong suspicion that they'll respond back saying that there's a backlog and that their turnaround time is 8-12 weeks. 

I remember asking them for a clarification around some job classes and they sent me a copy paste of the website page for that skill code (without even reading my original query). Suffice to say that they're pretty overloaded at all times and as a result customer service suffers.


----------



## vsubnis

farhanpk said:


> Dear
> 
> could you please help me in this, especially in writing.
> 
> regards,


Someone on this thread had posted some good material on writing few days back. Do search for it. I'll let you know if I find it.

Others, please share it again if you have it handy.


----------



## c1phertxt

farhanpk said:


> Dear
> 
> could you please help me in this, especially in writing.
> 
> regards,


This may help out a bit mate. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/105568-ielts-getting-band-8-writing.html


----------



## KhusbooC

c1phertxt said:


> I have a feeling that we have the same case officer (and KhusbooC as well), Mr McLazySOB.  Must be on the verge of retirement or just back from extended leave.


Oh yeah  ....getting really impatient now....more so since 4th Feb is approaching soon


----------



## asrar.csc

I think you are right.

Better I will wait for few more days. Thanks bro...



c1phertxt said:


> I have a strong suspicion that they'll respond back saying that there's a backlog and that their turnaround time is 8-12 weeks.
> 
> I remember asking them for a clarification around some job classes and they sent me a copy paste of the website page for that skill code (without even reading my original query). Suffice to say that they're pretty overloaded at all times and as a result customer service suffers.


----------



## hihihehe

Hi all,

I am currently holding TR subclass 485 under my girlfriend as second applicant and will expired in Oct this year. I am working in Helpdesk and graduated at RMIT in Bachelor of IT major System Administration end of year 2010. With this new EOI, I plan to submit my interest as primary applicant because my girlfriend's occupation is not in the SOL list(she in markerting).

I sent an email to ACS whether I can be considered as recent graduate with working experience exempted and they replied I still eligible to apply under recent graduate which is great. Question is System Administrator is not in SOL 1 and not sure if I can relate this to other occupation in that list. Do you think I can nominate Computer Network and Systems Engineer occupation in skill assessment? 

Any advice is appreciated


----------



## Jaik2012

hihihehe said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am currently holding TR subclass 485 under my girlfriend as second applicant and will expired in Oct this year. I am working in Helpdesk and graduated at RMIT in Bachelor of IT major System Administration end of year 2010. With this new EOI, I plan to submit my interest as primary applicant because my girlfriend's occupation is not in the SOL list(she in markerting).
> 
> I sent an email to ACS whether I can be considered as recent graduate with working experience exempted and they replied I still eligible to apply under recent graduate which is great. Question is System Administrator is not in SOL 1 and not sure if I can relate this to other occupation in that list. Do you think I can nominate Computer Network and Systems Engineer occupation in skill assessment?
> 
> Any advice is appreciated


It is related to some extent. You can give it a try.


----------



## hihihehe

Jaik2012 said:


> It is related to some extent. You can give it a try.


Thanks. Not that I don't trust the person from ACS who replied my email but is it true that I still can do the skill assessment under recent graduate basis ?


----------



## krema

vsubnis said:


> Dont worry man. You will get a positive result soon. Just hang on & be positive



Hi vsubnis,

May I know what is your college course? I will also be applying for 261313 but I am not sure if BS Electronics and Communications Engineering is in line with it. My line of work does, but, I am not sure with my education.


----------



## HannahSibson

Stigmatic said:


> Just a question......
> 
> If there is a delay in status from "In Progress" to "Case Finalize" then does it mean that the result might turn "-Ve".
> 
> Having Bugbears now...


No idoesnt...dont worry..u will hav ur results this week itself..b prepared for 4th feb..

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## vsubnis

krema said:


> Hi vsubnis,
> 
> May I know what is your college course? I will also be applying for 261313 but I am not sure if BS Electronics and Communications Engineering is in line with it. My line of work does, but, I am not sure with my education.


I have a Bachelor of Computer Science. not sure if your degree fits with it but if you have enough experience, I think it covers it up. How much experience do you have?


----------



## krema

vsubnis said:


> I have a Bachelor of Computer Science. not sure if your degree fits with it but if you have enough experience, I think it covers it up. How much experience do you have?


Hi,

I am choosing between 261313 and 261312. I had 3 years to be exact working experience this Feb 1. Our company is an ICT vendor.


----------



## Stigmatic

Congrats Sajid021 for your +ve assessment today...

All the best for your EOI.


----------



## haryk

WoW thanks for info... It would be great for me if I receive before this week end. HOPE for the BEST...


----------



## erbash

Stigmatic , c1phertxt where are you and how far with your applications?


----------



## KhusbooC

Day 3 in "In Progress" status.... :juggle:


----------



## c1phertxt

erbash said:


> Stigmatic , c1phertxt where are you and how far with your applications?


"With assessor"

:frusty:


----------



## erbash

c1phertxt said:


> "With assessor"
> 
> :frusty:


Don't . Before the end of this week it will be out.


----------



## erbash

KhusbooC said:


> Day 3 in "In Progress" status.... :juggle:


You will also get your on the 1st Feb latest. Relax


----------



## KhusbooC

KhusbooC said:


> Day 3 in "In Progress" status.... :juggle:


Got an email just now with +ve assessment....yippeeee!!:clap2: ....


----------



## c1phertxt

KhusbooC said:


> Got an email just now with +ve assessment....yippeeee!!:clap2: ....


OMG! Congrats!  :clap2::clap2:


----------



## KhusbooC

I am in process of submitting my EOI (finally!), and have the following questions:

1. I have worked for a company in India, and then moved to USA(onsite) with the same company. Do I need to create two entries under the employment section and write the country as India and USA each? or will one entry suffice? Note: I am an India recruit.

2. I calculated my points which come to 65. Should I stick to 189 visa subclass only or should try for 190 subclass as well?

Any suggestions will be highly appreciated


----------



## KhusbooC

c1phertxt said:


> OMG! Congrats!  :clap2::clap2:


thanks a lot


----------



## HannahSibson

KhusbooC said:


> Got an email just now with +ve assessment....yippeeee!!:clap2: ....


Congrats...

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## ntgobinath

KhusbooC said:


> I am in process of submitting my EOI (finally!), and have the following questions:
> 
> 1. I have worked for a company in India, and then moved to USA(onsite) with the same company. Do I need to create two entries under the employment section and write the country as India and USA each? or will one entry suffice? Note: I am an India recruit.
> 
> 2. I calculated my points which come to 65. Should I stick to 189 visa subclass only or should try for 190 subclass as well?
> 
> Any suggestions will be highly appreciated



1. Is your employee letter shows the split up of India/USA, if yes then go ahead and mentioned two entries. If not, just mention one entry with India. Both the countries going to be treated as overseas experience. So, no impacts going to be in for your point system.

2. My advice stick to 189. Why to waste your effort for 190?


----------



## HannahSibson

KhusbooC said:


> I am in process of submitting my EOI (finally!), and have the following questions:
> 
> 1. I have worked for a company in India, and then moved to USA(onsite) with the same company. Do I need to create two entries under the employment section and write the country as India and USA each? or will one entry suffice? Note: I am an India recruit.
> 
> 2. I calculated my points which come to 65. Should I stick to 189 visa subclass only or should try for 190 subclass as well?
> 
> Any suggestions will be highly appreciated


I hope your employer is still indian (pay system is same and u receive only perdiem), in that case you should create only 1 entry else if u are mapped to US company(under the us pay system then you shud use it as 2 entities i think.

Whats your occupation?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## KhusbooC

ntgobinath said:


> 1. Is your employee letter shows the split up of India/USA, if yes then go ahead and mentioned two entries. If not, just mention one entry with India. Both the countries going to be treated as overseas experience. So, no impacts going to be in for your point system.
> 
> 2. My advice stick to 189. Why to waste your effort for 190?


Thanks a lot for your suggestion


----------



## KhusbooC

HannahSibson said:


> I hope your employer is still indian (pay system is same and u receive only perdiem), in that case you should create only 1 entry else if u are mapped to US company(under the us pay system then you shud use it as 2 entities i think.
> 
> Whats your occupation?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


I am a Software Developer. I am in USA on H1B visa. My employer is the same and yes, it is still Indian. However, I do get my salary here in dollars as per hourly billing rate (not mapped to US pay system though). So, I believe, I should stick to one entry itself.

Thanks a lot for clarifying!


----------



## sunnydayz1985

Anyone whose stage changed to 4 in 2nd or 3rd week of Dec seen any progress?
Also, any idea about when latest occupn ceiling report is going to be published on Skill Select???


----------



## UdayBASIS

sunnydayz1985 said:


> Anyone whose stage changed to 4 in 2nd or 3rd week of Dec seen any progress?
> Also, any idea about when latest occupn ceiling report is going to be published on Skill Select???


Hi,

The occupation ceiling report would be updated normally would be updated by the end of each month. I guess, and have followed for the past 2 months. I hope that would be the same this time too.

BR,
Uday


----------



## UdayBASIS

Hi,

Now that, applications from 1st week of december are getting their results announced, When can I expect my result from ACS? I have applied on 23rd December 2012.

Also, would there be any invitations left for code 2613, by the time, I receive my ACS results?
Just a little worried now that, till the end of 2012, a little more than half of the ceiling is awarded as invitations.

BR,
Uday


----------



## sunnydayz1985

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi,
> 
> Now that, applications from 1st week of december are getting their results announced, When can I expect my result from ACS? I have applied on 23rd December 2012.
> 
> Also, would there be any invitations left for code 2613, by the time, I receive my ACS results?
> Just a little worried now that, till the end of 2012, a little more than half of the ceiling is awarded as invitations.
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Hi Uday,

Our application progressed to stage 4 on 21/12. So, we can hope for results around same timeframe. and seeing that many who submitted during first week of Jan and some from 2nd week have got results, we could get ours anytime in next week or 2. Keep us posted if you see any progress.
And 2613 remaining slots look much better than our 2611. Praying for a miracle that some slots remain. Good luck to you too.


----------



## UdayBASIS

sunnydayz1985 said:


> Hi Uday,
> 
> Our application progressed to stage 4 on 21/12. So, we can hope for results around same timeframe. and seeing that many who submitted during first week of Jan and some from 2nd week have got results, we could get ours anytime in next week or 2. Keep us posted if you see any progress.
> And 2613 remaining slots look much better than our 2611. Praying for a miracle that some slots remain. Good luck to you too.


Thanks buddy,

That is a little reassuring. Lets hope that, we shall get our results on time for utilizing the remaining invitations.

When did you apply actually?

BR,
Uday


----------



## UdayBASIS

KhusbooC said:


> Got an email just now with +ve assessment....yippeeee!!:clap2: ....


Congrats!!

Next step to the journey begins now!

BR,
Uday


----------



## sunnydayz1985

UdayBASIS said:


> Thanks buddy,
> 
> That is a little reassuring. Lets hope that, we shall get our results on time for utilizing the remaining invitations.
> 
> When did you apply actually?
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Well, we applied on Dec 2nd, gt a mail on 4th or so asking for docs on company letterhead....and the next 2 weeks were spent in trying to convince my hubby's manager for the relevant docs....finally had to submit colleaugue's declaration....on dec 21st and on same day, it moved to 'With assessor'. did ur's move to 'with assessor' on same day?


----------



## UdayBASIS

sunnydayz1985 said:


> Well, we applied on Dec 2nd, gt a mail on 4th or so asking for docs on company letterhead....and the next 2 weeks were spent in trying to convince my hubby's manager for the relevant docs....finally had to submit colleaugue's declaration....on dec 21st and on same day, it moved to 'With assessor'. did ur's move to 'with assessor' on same day?


Well, Mine moved to 'with assessor' very recently.

Since I applied during the start of the vacation period, my application was in stage 1 itself. And it moved to stage 4 by Jan 25 or so. Hence, I guess, I will have to look for my results by only mid march! 
Lets see, what happens!


----------



## sunnydayz1985

UdayBASIS said:


> Well, Mine moved to 'with assessor' very recently.
> 
> Since I applied during the start of the vacation period, my application was in stage 1 itself. And it moved to stage 4 by Jan 25 or so. Hence, I guess, I will have to look for my results by only mid march!
> Lets see, what happens!


But still, I don't think there will be that much of a delay for u, cz moving to stage 4 and CO going on 2 weeks leave, and CO coming back from 2 weeks leave and moving to stage 4 seems pretty much the same to me. Just an optimistic way of looking at it. 

I am tired of logging onto ACS, checking the forum for latest updates and then checking SkillSelect for updated reports.


----------



## UdayBASIS

sunnydayz1985 said:


> But still, I don't think there will be that much of a delay for u, cz moving to stage 4 and CO going on 2 weeks leave, and CO coming back from 2 weeks leave and moving to stage 4 seems pretty much the same to me. Just an optimistic way of looking at it.
> 
> I am tired of logging onto ACS, checking the forum for latest updates and then checking SkillSelect for updated reports.


Yeah, can understand the anxiety, especially, when so much depends on the time w.r.t occupational ceiling.

Also, dear forumers, I am currently facing issues in updating my EOI. Every time, I login, atleast on page 1, or 2, or 3, I get 500 server error and unable to move forward.

Have mailed Tech support for their assistance. Anybody else too facing the same issue?

BR,
Uday


----------



## c1phertxt

Hi everyone,

I contacted ACS regarding my application to find out why it was taking longer than usual and got the following (BS) response:

_Our processing time is around 12 weeks (from when we receive all documentation) due to large volumes of applicants in a similar situation with the upcoming changes. Unfortunately we are unable to determine an exact timeframe as all cases vary._

So yea, pretty annoyed! I don't think mine is going to come through before the 4th of Feb round. Hoping that there is a second round on the 18th of Feb else I'll have to take the IELTS again.


----------



## thumbsup

UdayBASIS said:


> Yeah, can understand the anxiety, especially, when so much depends on the time w.r.t occupational ceiling.
> 
> Also, dear forumers, I am currently facing issues in updating my EOI. Every time, I login, atleast on page 1, or 2, or 3, I get 500 server error and unable to move forward.
> 
> Have mailed Tech support for their assistance. Anybody else too facing the same issue?
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Hello UdayBASIS, I have more or less similar situation like yours. I too submitted ACS on 22nd Dec 2012 and it moved to Stage 2 on Jan 11 and Stage 4 on Jan 22. Looking at the time frame people are getting the results (unless there are more than 2-3 employers), we should be getting by 2nd round of Feb.. around 12-13 Feb... taking 3 weeks leaves into account.

By the way, how many employers and years of experience you have?

Mine is around 6yrs and 2 employers.

Cheers..


----------



## UdayBASIS

Hi C1phertxt,

Well, it seems now, due to the huge increase for ACS assessment applications, we are at the receiving end.

When did your application moved to 'stage 4'?

BR,
Uday


----------



## Stigmatic

So......Finally the wait was over this morning. 

Got my +Ve Skill Assessment today. All my degrees(B Tech-IT and MBA- General Management) and experience(5+ Years) were considered relevant. 

Here the result Goes....

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

My Post Graduate Degree in Management (2007-2009) was considered AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.

My B Tech in IT (2000-2004) was considered AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.

All 3 Experiences-

1. 03/05-06/07 ( Associate Consultant) - 2 Years & 3 Months
2. 11/09 - 09/10 ( Associate Business Analyst) - 10 Months
3. 09/10 - 11/12 (Business Consultant) - 2 Years & 2 Months


Total - 5 Years & 3 Months till Nov 2012.


Thanks for all of you in this forum for your support and assistance. 

Preparing for next step "EOI".


----------



## c1phertxt

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi C1phertxt,
> 
> Well, it seems now, due to the huge increase for ACS assessment applications, we are at the receiving end.
> 
> When did your application moved to 'stage 4'?
> 
> BR,
> Uday


I think it was early to mid December. 

In my honest opinion, I think there is a pipeline of applications and either there must have been some sort of holdup in a previous application allocated to my case officer or he/she's just slow. 

ACS never fails to disappoint me. For some reason I always tend to have rather sh1tty luck with those scoundrels. My previous assessment took almost 2.5 months.


----------



## KhusbooC

UdayBASIS said:


> Yeah, can understand the anxiety, especially, when so much depends on the time w.r.t occupational ceiling.
> 
> Also, dear forumers, I am currently facing issues in updating my EOI. Every time, I login, atleast on page 1, or 2, or 3, I get 500 server error and unable to move forward.
> 
> Have mailed Tech support for their assistance. Anybody else too facing the same issue?
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Yes, I too am facing the server error while updating my EOI.


----------



## c1phertxt

Stigmatic said:


> So......Finally the wait was over this morning.
> 
> Got my +Ve Skill Assessment today. All my degrees(B Tech-IT and MBA- General Management) and experience(5+ Years) were considered relevant.
> 
> Here the result Goes....
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> My Post Graduate Degree in Management (2007-2009) was considered AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> My B Tech in IT (2000-2004) was considered AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> All 3 Experiences-
> 
> 1. 03/05-06/07 ( Associate Consultant) - 2 Years & 3 Months
> 2. 11/09 - 09/10 ( Associate Business Analyst) - 10 Months
> 3. 09/10 - 11/12 (Business Consultant) - 2 Years & 2 Months
> 
> 
> Total - 5 Years & 3 Months till Nov 2012.
> 
> 
> Thanks for all of you in this forum for your support and assistance.
> 
> Preparing for next step "EOI".


Congrats mate!  Well deserved. All the best for the EOI. Hope to see you here in Oz soon.


----------



## krema

KhusbooC said:


> Got an email just now with +ve assessment....yippeeee!!:clap2: ....


Hi, 

May I know what is your College course?

I graduated BS Electronics and Communications Engineering and has 3 years work experience as applications support engr and thus going to 261312 as developer programmer I write telephony applications programming.

Is my chosen code 261312 will have a great shot to have +ve result?

Anyone can share their thoughts.


----------



## UdayBASIS

thumbsup said:


> Hello UdayBASIS, I have more or less similar situation like yours. I too submitted ACS on 22nd Dec 2012 and it moved to Stage 2 on Jan 11 and Stage 4 on Jan 22. Looking at the time frame people are getting the results (unless there are more than 2-3 employers), we should be getting by 2nd round of Feb.. around 12-13 Feb... taking 3 weeks leaves into account.
> 
> By the way, how many employers and years of experience you have?
> 
> Mine is around 6yrs and 2 employers.
> 
> Cheers..


Hi buddy,

I have around 5.7 years of exp. However, I gave only 5.2 years for assessment (since, for that only I could collect the document, could not get the document with my new employer).

If it comes by the 2nd round of Feb, then, it is well and good! If not, then at the least by the 1st round of march. I am ok with this, since my IELTS results would come around Feb 27. So, lets hope for the best and prepare for the worst. 

Which domain are you into?

BR,
Uday


----------



## c1phertxt

Just as a matter of curiosity, am I the only one left waiting for the ACS assessment (among the folks who filed on the 6th of Dec)?


----------



## scorpio9

KhusbooC said:


> Got an email just now with +ve assessment....yippeeee!!:clap2: ....


Congrats buddy....!!! All set for EOI ah.


----------



## AUS2013

Stigmatic said:


> So......Finally the wait was over this morning.
> 
> Got my +Ve Skill Assessment today. All my degrees(B Tech-IT and MBA- General Management) and experience(5+ Years) were considered relevant.
> 
> Here the result Goes....
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> My Post Graduate Degree in Management (2007-2009) was considered AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> My B Tech in IT (2000-2004) was considered AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> All 3 Experiences-
> 
> 1. 03/05-06/07 ( Associate Consultant) - 2 Years & 3 Months
> 2. 11/09 - 09/10 ( Associate Business Analyst) - 10 Months
> 3. 09/10 - 11/12 (Business Consultant) - 2 Years & 2 Months
> 
> Total - 5 Years & 3 Months till Nov 2012.
> 
> Thanks for all of you in this forum for your support and assistance.
> 
> Preparing for next step "EOI".


Congrats... Waiting wen will ACS results start cmng for cases filed after 10th dec


----------



## UdayBASIS

KhusbooC said:


> Yes, I too am facing the server error while updating my EOI.


Well KushbooC,

Did You get in touch with the Tech support Team?

Assuming from your timelines, it is more important for you to get it resolved than me, since You might need to get your application submitted for the Feb 4th invitation round.

By the way, I started experiencing this problem, only after updating my First name & Last name (It was reversed). Did you do any such thing with the EOI application?

BR,
Uday


----------



## Stigmatic

c1phertxt said:


> Just as a matter of curiosity, am I the only one left waiting for the ACS assessment (among the folks who filed on the 6th of Dec)?


Just be positive....at the end every thing will go as per your plan..

Just few more hours...


----------



## UdayBASIS

c1phertxt said:


> I think it was early to mid December.
> 
> In my honest opinion, I think there is a pipeline of applications and either there must have been some sort of holdup in a previous application allocated to my case officer or he/she's just slow.
> 
> ACS never fails to disappoint me. For some reason I always tend to have rather sh1tty luck with those scoundrels. My previous assessment took almost 2.5 months.


oh, ok!!

Well, luck plays a very important role here, isn't it!

I Wish You good luck man, (at the least, my wishes could try to negate your sour one).

Cheer UP,
Uday


----------



## UdayBASIS

Stigmatic said:


> So......Finally the wait was over this morning.
> 
> Got my +Ve Skill Assessment today. All my degrees(B Tech-IT and MBA- General Management) and experience(5+ Years) were considered relevant.
> 
> Here the result Goes....
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> My Post Graduate Degree in Management (2007-2009) was considered AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> My B Tech in IT (2000-2004) was considered AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> All 3 Experiences-
> 
> 1. 03/05-06/07 ( Associate Consultant) - 2 Years & 3 Months
> 2. 11/09 - 09/10 ( Associate Business Analyst) - 10 Months
> 3. 09/10 - 11/12 (Business Consultant) - 2 Years & 2 Months
> 
> 
> Total - 5 Years & 3 Months till Nov 2012.
> 
> 
> Thanks for all of you in this forum for your support and assistance.
> 
> Preparing for next step "EOI".


Congrats stigmatic!!

The next step begins now! 

Wish You good luck (For the upcoming invite as well as to get a cool and speedy CO allocated for the fastest grant).

BR,
Uday


----------



## KhusbooC

UdayBASIS said:


> Well KushbooC,
> 
> Did You get in touch with the Tech support Team?
> 
> Assuming from your timelines, it is more important for you to get it resolved than me, since You might need to get your application submitted for the Feb 4th invitation round.
> 
> By the way, I started experiencing this problem, only after updating my First name & Last name (It was reversed). Did you do any such thing with the EOI application?
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Hi,

I did not get in touch with the tech team yet. Let me get in touch with them. Yes, it is very important for me to fill the EOI asap  ....I changed few things in the draft application that I had saved earlier and saved it again. I started getting the error then! ....Not sure if I should just submit a new application altogether!

Regards,
Khusboo


----------



## UdayBASIS

KhusbooC said:


> Hi,
> 
> I did not get in touch with the tech team yet. Let me get in touch with them. Yes, it is very important for me to fill the EOI asap  ....I changed few things in the draft application that I had saved earlier and saved it again. I started getting the error then! ....Not sure if I should just submit a new application altogether!
> 
> Regards,
> Khusboo


well, please do it asap! Since, it might take a days time to get the Tech Team's attention, since they might not understand, how urgent it might be for us.

I have seen in some other thread as well, that some changes to drafted application has resulted in error for them, during the next login. And after getting Tech support's attention, they somehow resolved it. (I know, it is very weird, not knowing what is happening behind the application, though being in the IT field) 

BR,
Uday


----------



## KhusbooC

UdayBASIS said:


> well, please do it asap! Since, it might take a days time to get the Tech Team's attention, since they might not understand, how urgent it might be for us.
> 
> I have seen in some other thread as well, that some changes to drafted application has resulted in error for them, during the next login. And after getting Tech support's attention, they somehow resolved it. (I know, it is very weird, not knowing what is happening behind the application, though being in the IT field)
> 
> BR,
> Uday


I sent an email to the Tech Support now. Let's see when the issue gets resolved. In the meantime, I also tried submitting a fresh application. I could fill up all pages successfully, but the moment I hit "Submit" in the final page, I got the 500 error again


----------



## thumbsup

UdayBASIS said:


> Well KushbooC,
> 
> Did You get in touch with the Tech support Team?
> 
> Assuming from your timelines, it is more important for you to get it resolved than me, since You might need to get your application submitted for the Feb 4th invitation round.
> 
> By the way, I started experiencing this problem, only after updating my First name & Last name (It was reversed). Did you do any such thing with the EOI application?
> 
> BR,
> Uday




Hello again.. I don't think it has anything to do with that.I am facing this since Tuesday night... but today morning, i was able to draft the application. not yet submitted as I am waiting for ACS results


----------



## UdayBASIS

thumbsup said:


> Hello again.. I don't think it has anything to do with that.I am facing this since Tuesday night... but today morning, i was able to draft the application. not yet submitted as I am waiting for ACS results


it is good to know that, we can edit the old application itself.

Dont know, what could be the issue here. Lets see!

BR,
Uday


----------



## UdayBASIS

thumbsup said:


> Hello again.. I don't think it has anything to do with that.I am facing this since Tuesday night... but today morning, i was able to draft the application. not yet submitted as I am waiting for ACS results


Hello thumbsup,

By the way, what is your domain and experience?

BR,
Uday


----------



## vsubnis

KhusbooC said:


> Got an email just now with +ve assessment....yippeeee!!:clap2: ....


Congratulations!!!


----------



## vsubnis

Stigmatic said:


> So......Finally the wait was over this morning.
> 
> Got my +Ve Skill Assessment today. All my degrees(B Tech-IT and MBA- General Management) and experience(5+ Years) were considered relevant.
> 
> Here the result Goes....
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> My Post Graduate Degree in Management (2007-2009) was considered AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> My B Tech in IT (2000-2004) was considered AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> All 3 Experiences-
> 
> 1. 03/05-06/07 ( Associate Consultant) - 2 Years & 3 Months
> 2. 11/09 - 09/10 ( Associate Business Analyst) - 10 Months
> 3. 09/10 - 11/12 (Business Consultant) - 2 Years & 2 Months
> 
> 
> Total - 5 Years & 3 Months till Nov 2012.
> 
> 
> Thanks for all of you in this forum for your support and assistance.
> 
> Preparing for next step "EOI".


Congratulations dude!!!


----------



## vsubnis

Anyone who's submitted in the second week of december got a status update?


----------



## farhanpk

vsubnis said:


> Anyone who's submitted in the second week of december got a status update?


I submitted on 11 December for 263111, now today it has moved to "in progress". Hoping for +ve result in sha Allah.


----------



## vsubnis

farhanpk said:


> I submitted on 11 December for 263111, now today it has moved to "in progress". Hoping for +ve result in sha Allah.


Cool...thats great...keep us updated


----------



## superm

farhanpk said:


> I submitted on 11 December for 263111, now today it has moved to "in progress". Hoping for +ve result in sha Allah.


wake up early tomorrow - a nice mail might be waiting for you when you wake up!
Best of luck!


----------



## asrar.csc

Hi Raman,

Any progress this week in your status? Please update.

Fyi, my status is still same. Applied on 16th Jan'13 and status is still Stage 2. Don't know what's happening. 

Thanks.



ramanj said:


> I applied on 13th Jan, my status is still in stage 2.


----------



## erbash

KhusbooC said:


> Got an email just now with +ve assessment....yippeeee!!:clap2: ....


Congratulations!! See I told you


----------



## thumbsup

UdayBASIS said:


> Hello thumbsup,
> 
> By the way, what is your domain and experience?
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Its 261312 and around 6+ yrs


----------



## erbash

Stigmatic said:


> So......Finally the wait was over this morning.
> 
> Got my +Ve Skill Assessment today. All my degrees(B Tech-IT and MBA- General Management) and experience(5+ Years) were considered relevant.


Congratulations! I am happy I guessed correctly


----------



## erbash

c1phertxt said:


> Just as a matter of curiosity, am I the only one left waiting for the ACS assessment (among the folks who filed on the 6th of Dec)?


I understand the frustration you are going through but just give them another day. By 1 Feb latest you will get your results. So, cheer up.


----------



## UdayBASIS

thumbsup said:


> Its 261312 and around 6+ yrs


oh, ok Thumbsup!

Which Technology You are into? Just curious!

BR,
Uday


----------



## joluwarrior

UdayBASIS said:


> oh, ok Thumbsup!
> 
> Which Technology You are into? Just curious!
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Uday, didn't you get your assessment results yet ?

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## UdayBASIS

joluwarrior said:


> Uday, didn't you get your assessment results yet ?
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


Nopes not yet buddy!

I have just applied by Dec 23. Hence, just waiting for Feb 3rd week or a little early than that.

Going by the recent Assessment process duration for ACS, I guess my expectation is quite fine!

And, I could see from Your signature, that the wait for CO allocation starts now for you. 

BR,
Uday


----------



## joluwarrior

UdayBASIS said:


> Nopes not yet buddy!
> 
> I have just applied by Dec 23. Hence, just waiting for Feb 3rd week or a little early than that.
> 
> Going by the recent Assessment process duration for ACS, I guess my expectation is quite fine!
> 
> And, I could see from Your signature, that the wait for CO allocation starts now for you.
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Yeah I am in the last lap of the race. 

But am surprised that your assessment results hasn't come within a month. SAP professionals applications get reviewed quite soon as long as the correct code is opted for. I guess the break at the turn of the year may be the only reason for delay. 

Nonetheless you can utilize the time to prepare for IELTS. all the best for the exam and rest of the process.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## UdayBASIS

joluwarrior said:


> Yeah I am in the last lap of the race.
> 
> But am surprised that your assessment results hasn't come within a month. SAP professionals applications get reviewed quite soon as long as the correct code is opted for. I guess the break at the turn of the year may be the only reason for delay.
> 
> Nonetheless you can utilize the time to prepare for IELTS. all the best for the exam and rest of the process.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


Thanks buddy!

Was preparing well for the IELTS except for the past 2 days(Pre-occupied with work).

Only the results would say, whether the effort was ok or not! 

Lets see and wish you for getting a cool and speedy CO. I know of somebody getting their Visa grant, the very next day of assignment of CO.

BR,
Uday


----------



## joluwarrior

UdayBASIS said:


> Thanks buddy!
> 
> Was preparing well for the IELTS except for the past 2 days(Pre-occupied with work).
> 
> Only the results would say, whether the effort was ok or not!
> 
> Lets see and wish you for getting a cool and speedy CO. I know of somebody getting their Visa grant, the very next day of assignment of CO.
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Oh to me the IELTS general exam is just a matter of presence of mind on the day of exam. You would do well. Not to worry.

Thanks for your wishes. Actually am not in kuh of hurry as wont be leaving Kuwait before July this year. So CO has ample time to take time over my application 

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## UdayBASIS

joluwarrior said:


> Oh to me the IELTS general exam is just a matter of presence of mind on the day of exam. You would do well. Not to worry.
> 
> Thanks for your wishes. Actually am not in kuh of hurry as wont be leaving Kuwait before July this year. So CO has ample time to take time over my application
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


Yes, I understand the need for timing the move!!

BR,
Uday


----------



## ramoz

For me it completed in 15 working days. it was really fast, if you submit all the documents in proper order and also fullfill all the documents.


----------



## HannahSibson

KhusbooC said:


> I am a Software Developer. I am in USA on H1B visa. My employer is the same and yes, it is still Indian. However, I do get my salary here in dollars as per hourly billing rate (not mapped to US pay system though). So, I believe, I should stick to one entry itself.
> 
> Thanks a lot for clarifying!


Yes thats it..

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## HannahSibson

Stigmatic said:


> So......Finally the wait was over this morning.
> 
> Got my +Ve Skill Assessment today. All my degrees(B Tech-IT and MBA- General Management) and experience(5+ Years) were considered relevant.
> 
> Here the result Goes....
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> My Post Graduate Degree in Management (2007-2009) was considered AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> My B Tech in IT (2000-2004) was considered AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> All 3 Experiences-
> 
> 1. 03/05-06/07 ( Associate Consultant) - 2 Years & 3 Months
> 2. 11/09 - 09/10 ( Associate Business Analyst) - 10 Months
> 3. 09/10 - 11/12 (Business Consultant) - 2 Years & 2 Months
> 
> Total - 5 Years & 3 Months till Nov 2012.
> 
> Thanks for all of you in this forum for your support and assistance.
> 
> Preparing for next step "EOI".


Wow..Congrats..hope u r done with EOI..wish u all the best 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## sbj

hi all,

I got my assessment letter today morning, and it is +ve 
Al hamdu ll allah.
and thank you all for your support.

~SBJ


----------



## c1phertxt

sbj said:


> hi all,
> 
> I got my assessment letter today morning, and it is +ve
> Al hamdu ll allah.
> and thank you all for your support.
> 
> ~SBJ


Hey mate,

Do you mind my asking, what was your lodgement date?


Cheers


----------



## sbj

c1phertxt said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> Do you mind my asking, what was your lodgement date?
> 
> 
> Cheers


no problem mate,

ACS applied : 11th Dec 2012
Moved to "with assessor" : 11th Dec 2012
Moved to "In progress" : 31st Jan 2013
Received result letter : 1st Feb 2013

~SBJ


----------



## c1phertxt

sbj said:


> no problem mate,
> 
> ACS applied : 11th Dec 2012
> Moved to "with assessor" : 11th Dec 2012
> Moved to "In progress" : 31st Jan 2013
> Received result letter : 1st Feb 2013
> 
> ~SBJ


Thanks for that. Doesn't look like I'll be getting my results before the EOI round on Monday. Ahh well. 

My heartiest congratulations and good luck with your EOI!


----------



## superm

c1phertxt said:


> Thanks for that. Doesn't look like I'll be getting my results before the EOI round on Monday. Ahh well.
> 
> My heartiest congratulations and good luck with your EOI!


Hope that you already have your EOI filled with rest of info and is already in saved state so that you don't need much time after getting results for ACS to lodge eoi. 
I have seen cases where people have got acs result just couple hours before invite round started. ACS sometimes release result off time and on weekends too. 
Best of luck mate..


----------



## c1phertxt

superm said:


> Hope that you already have your EOI filled with rest of info and is already in saved state so that you don't need much time after getting results for ACS to lodge eoi.
> I have seen cases where people have got acs result just couple hours before invite round started. ACS sometimes release result off time and on weekends too.
> Best of luck mate..


Thanks superm. I've done that. My EOI application is all ready to go, save for the ACS bit.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## superm

c1phertxt said:


> Thanks superm. I've done that. My EOI application is all ready to go, save for the ACS bit.  Fingers crossed.


Great


----------



## KhusbooC

UdayBASIS said:


> well, please do it asap! Since, it might take a days time to get the Tech Team's attention, since they might not understand, how urgent it might be for us.
> 
> I have seen in some other thread as well, that some changes to drafted application has resulted in error for them, during the next login. And after getting Tech support's attention, they somehow resolved it. (I know, it is very weird, not knowing what is happening behind the application, though being in the IT field)
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Finally submitted my EOI....thanks to the servers


----------



## farhanpk

Alhumdulillah, I got my ACS result with +ve response :clap2:. But unfortunately, since my ielts is not ready so I can not submit my EOI, anyway let's hope for the best.


----------



## c1phertxt

farhanpk said:


> Alhumdulillah, I got my ACS result with +ve response :clap2:. But unfortunately, since my ielts is not ready so I can not submit my EOI, anyway let's hope for the best.


Congrats farhan!  Pity about the IELTS.. hopefully you should get it before the next round in Feb (18th?).


----------



## UdayBASIS

KhusbooC said:


> Finally submitted my EOI....thanks to the servers


Congrats Kushboo!

Would you mind answering, 'when did you update and lodge your EOI?' Also, was that a new EOI or an old one?

Timings are important it seems!

BR,
Uday


----------



## UdayBASIS

farhanpk said:


> Alhumdulillah, I got my ACS result with +ve response :clap2:. But unfortunately, since my ielts is not ready so I can not submit my EOI, anyway let's hope for the best.


Congrats Farhan!

BR,
Uday


----------



## vsubnis

Looking at people applying till 11th getting their assessment today, should I be hopeful about getting it today as well? or tomorrow if they are working?
trying to be too optimistic to make the cut for 4th feb round


----------



## UdayBASIS

vsubnis said:


> Looking at people applying till 11th getting their assessment today, should I be hopeful about getting it today as well? or tomorrow if they are working?
> trying to be too optimistic to make the cut for 4th feb round


Hi vsubnis,

No harm in hoping!! As the old adage goes, be also prepare for the worst! (In your case, I would not term it as worst, but just getting the invitation by the next round).

Hope You have got all your documents ready for the Visa lodgement!! 

BR,
Uday


----------



## vsubnis

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi vsubnis,
> 
> No harm in hoping!! As the old adage goes, be also prepare for the worst! (In your case, I would not term it as worst, but just getting the invitation by the next round).
> 
> Hope You have got all your documents ready for the Visa lodgement!!
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Yeah I know. I know it wont matter much as my points calculated would be 70. only thing is it would be 2 weeks late. so, hope floats 

yea have the docs ready.


----------



## MrTweek

vsubnis said:


> Looking at people applying till 11th getting their assessment today, should I be hopeful about getting it today as well?
> trying to be too optimistic to make the cut for 4th feb round


From what I gathered in the forum, current assessment time is 52 to 57 days.

That would mean, you will get it most likely next week. But there is always some tolerance, it's not impossible to get a result today. Is it "in progress" already?
Not sure whether they send out results outside of business hours and the weekend here starts in like 30 minutes.

Good luck anyway


----------



## KhusbooC

UdayBASIS said:


> Congrats Kushboo!
> 
> Would you mind answering, 'when did you update and lodge your EOI?' Also, was that a new EOI or an old one?
> 
> Timings are important it seems!
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Thanks Uday,

I submitted a new application today around 4:20 pm PST.
Yes timings are important, because if two persons have same points, then the one who submitted the EOI earlier will be considered first.

All the best to you!

Regards,
Khusboo


----------



## vsubnis

MrTweek said:


> From what I gathered in the forum, current assessment time is 52 to 57 days.
> 
> That would mean, you will get it most likely next week. But there is always some tolerance, it's not impossible to get a result today. Is it "in progress" already?
> Not sure whether they send out results outside of business hours and the weekend here starts in like 30 minutes.
> 
> Good luck anyway


Sadly, it's still With Assessor. But am banking on people who didn't see a status change before getting a result. I think they do have some office on the west coast as people were getting updates from them late in the day as well. Not sure though.
Otherwise, 18th feb is always there 

thanks mate.


----------



## UdayBASIS

KhusbooC said:


> Thanks Uday,
> 
> I submitted a new application today around 4:20 pm PST.
> Yes timings are important, because if two persons have same points, then the one who submitted the EOI earlier will be considered first.
> 
> All the best to you!
> 
> Regards,
> Khusboo


Good to know!! 

by PST You mean by Pacific Standard Time? Then I will have to get myself woken up by 6 AM IST to get things done. Anyway, seems You are in the west coast?

BR,
Uday


----------



## c1phertxt

vsubnis said:


> Sadly, it's still With Assessor. But am banking on people who didn't see a status change before getting a result. I think they do have some office on the west coast as people were getting updates from them late in the day as well. Not sure though.
> Otherwise, 18th feb is always there
> 
> thanks mate.


One would hope so. Regarding the 18th Feb round, has it been confirmed that Feb will also have 2 rounds? The skillselect website hasnt been updated yet. 

<rant>
I've been seething all morning at the gross ineptitude/mismanagement of the ACS guys. Once I get my assessment, I am going to lodge a formal complaint.

I would understand if the status of my file was "in progress" and it took a long time as it may relate to the difficulty in processing the application. However this is not the case as the application hasn't even been opened by the CO. 
This indicates issues around load balancing where case officers are being given uneven processing queues. It is important to realise that they are performing a paid service and that we are customers who deserve a certain level of service and transparency. </rant>


----------



## AUS2013

Hello everyone,

Can you please throw some light as to how I can check what are the rounds for EOI submission and where is the limit updated for grating visas?

Best Regards,
Smriti


----------



## vsubnis

c1phertxt said:


> One would hope so. Regarding the 18th Feb round, has it been confirmed that Feb will also have 2 rounds? The skillselect website hasnt been updated yet.
> 
> <rant>
> I've been seething all morning at the gross ineptitude/mismanagement of the ACS guys. Once I get my assessment, I am going to lodge a formal complaint.
> 
> I would understand if the status of my file was "in progress" and it took a long time as it may relate to the difficulty in processing the application. However this is not the case as the application hasn't even been opened by the CO.
> This indicates issues around load balancing where case officers are being given uneven processing queues. It is important to realise that they are performing a paid service and that we are customers who deserve a certain level of service and transparency. </rant>


the 18th feb round hasnt been confirmed on the website. 

I can understand what you are going through right now. Do you know what delayed your application last time? Maybe the CO took it up and is not at work for some reason. The thing is they have the SLA for 8-12 weeks right? Also the statuses are at a very high level and we dont get a feel that they are working if the statuses dont change.
Am sure you will get it next for sure if not today. Hang on & dont lose hope. If there is a 18th feb round, you might not have to give your IELTS again so there's still hope
cheer up


----------



## KhusbooC

UdayBASIS said:


> Good to know!!
> 
> by PST You mean by Pacific Standard Time? Then I will have to get myself woken up by 6 AM IST to get things done. Anyway, seems You are in the west coast?
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Yes I am in the west coast....! If you start experiencing server issues, then you know the best time to retry


----------



## c1phertxt

vsubnis said:


> the 18th feb round hasnt been confirmed on the website.
> 
> I can understand what you are going through right now. Do you know what delayed your application last time? Maybe the CO took it up and is not at work for some reason. The thing is they have the SLA for 8-12 weeks right? Also the statuses are at a very high level and we dont get a feel that they are working if the statuses dont change.
> Am sure you will get it next for sure if not today. Hang on & dont lose hope. If there is a 18th feb round, you might not have to give your IELTS again so there's still hope
> cheer up


Thanks a lot for that mate.  Very sound and well-reasoned post. Makes me feel a lot better.  

Cheers!


----------



## sunnydayz1985

When will the reports in the skillselect website be updated???????


----------



## vsubnis

AUS2013 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Can you please throw some light as to how I can check what are the rounds for EOI submission and where is the limit updated for grating visas?
> 
> Best Regards,
> Smriti


Go to the skill select website, on the reports tab you'll find it. Check the Occupational Ceilings section as well.


----------



## vsubnis

sunnydayz1985 said:


> When will the reports in the skillselect website be updated???????


On the page, they say they update it monthly.But the occupational ceilings surely dont get updated once in a month.


----------



## c1phertxt

vsubnis said:


> On the page, they say they update it monthly.But the occupational ceilings surely dont get updated once in a month.


Apparently they should be doing that. Also, isn't it about time they update the site with info on the Feb rounds... considering there is one on Monday.


----------



## vsubnis

c1phertxt said:


> Apparently they should be doing that. Also, isn't it about time they update the site with info on the Feb rounds... considering there is one on Monday.


I agree but who's gonna tell them that.


----------



## UdayBASIS

vsubnis said:


> I agree but who's gonna tell them that.


WEll, nobody can, I guess.

But, if Ciphertext is to do, what he intended in the above threads, then may be a faint voice is generated. Still for them to look at the process optimization of CO allocation and movement, it won't be enough!

Anybody got their ACS results today? Just curious to count my day!


----------



## PRAMI_AUS

How much longer can it take once application is "in progress" ??? Does ACS work over the weekend..Hope they do..Otherwise I am sure going to miss 4th Feb deadline


----------



## UdayBASIS

PRAMI_AUS said:


> How much longer can it take once application is "in progress" ??? Does ACS work over the weekend..Hope they do..Otherwise I am sure going to miss 4th Feb deadline


It may be an hour or a day, or a couple of days.

Fellow members have commented on this same thread about all their varied experiences!

By the way, are you a BA? Coz, that is one which has its deadline more or less approached in terms of ceiling (If not completely exhausted).

BR,
Uday


----------



## PRAMI_AUS

Not BA..But was hoping to apply EOI by 4th Feb...My application status just moved to "In progress"..does not look like m gonna get the final assessment over the weekend..will have to target next EOI date


----------



## UdayBASIS

PRAMI_AUS said:


> Not BA..But was hoping to apply EOI by 4th Feb...My application status just moved to "In progress"..does not look like m gonna get the final assessment over the weekend..will have to target next EOI date


Man, don't come to the conclusion, until the time has passed.

People have commented in forums about receiving results on weekend as well. 

If your CO is somebody wishing to clear up the piles by the weekend, You are in for a nice surprise.

Best wish that, You get it soon! 

BR,
Uday


----------



## PRAMI_AUS

UdayBASIS said:


> Man, don't come to the conclusion, until the time has passed.
> 
> People have commented in forums about receiving results on weekend as well.
> 
> If your CO is somebody wishing to clear up the piles by the weekend, You are in for a nice surprise.
> 
> Best wish that, You get it soon!
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Hope so ..thanks


----------



## Ozsydney

Hi Amol

Is the firts step in applying for PR is to go for ACS skill assessment? If yes can you please advise me on how to go about it. Do I need to contact any agent. Thanks much.




amolpa said:


> All,
> 
> To update on ACS skill assessment time- I have got ACS assessment done for code 261314 (Software Tester) in just 25 days and result is positive. I have done it myself with the help of this forum. So thanks to all experts and helpful guys here.
> 
> To add on to this - Bachelor of Electronics/Electronics & Telecom Enngg from India is ICT equivalant degree.
> 
> please let me know if anyone need any help/information on ACS skill Assessment.
> 
> Next is IELTS!!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Amol


----------



## UdayBASIS

Ozsydney said:


> Hi Amol
> 
> Is the firts step in applying for PR is to go for ACS skill assessment? If yes can you please advise me on how to go about it. Do I need to contact any agent. Thanks much.


Welcome Newbie!!

IMHO, Agents are not even needed 1%. The ACS website itself is self explanatory in providing answers to all possible questions.

To add to that, if you have any specific queries, We are here to help you out!

Why to pay unnecessarily pay the agents our Hard earned money!! 

BR,
Uday


----------



## vsubnis

UdayBASIS said:


> WEll, nobody can, I guess.
> 
> But, if Ciphertext is to do, what he intended in the above threads, then may be a faint voice is generated. Still for them to look at the process optimization of CO allocation and movement, it won't be enough!
> 
> Anybody got their ACS results today? Just curious to count my day!


No update from my side


----------



## superm

Ozsydney said:


> Hi Amol
> 
> Is the firts step in applying for PR is to go for ACS skill assessment? If yes can you please advise me on how to go about it. Do I need to contact any agent. Thanks much.


There are two main steps - either one can be first, they are IELTS and ACS.
you can check a brief about whole process here.

And when you have started the process - do use this forum as its a great help. This forum even fails an agent when it comes to solution and experience! :tongue1:


----------



## sunnydayz1985

Is there really a round happening on Feb 4th??? Was wondering coz there is no uodate on skillselect website...Was this the case last month too?


----------



## MrPerfect

Hello every one,

i am new to this forum,i have applied to ACS in jan 2nd week.
Any one who applied after jan 1st 2013 in 4th stage, mine is still stage 2 'Allocated'

Thanks


----------



## Abrar

I applied on 16th Jan'13 and my status is also still in Stage 2 "Allocated".

Looks like our timing is very bad.  .

Please update in this forum if you progress to next stage. Atleast I can be optimistic.

Thanks.





MrPerfect said:


> Hello every one,
> 
> i am new to this forum,i have applied to ACS in jan 2nd week.
> Any one who applied after jan 1st 2013 in 4th stage, mine is still stage 2 'Allocated'
> 
> Thanks


----------



## smahesh202

MrPerfect said:


> Hello every one,
> 
> i am new to this forum,i have applied to ACS in jan 2nd week.
> Any one who applied after jan 1st 2013 in 4th stage, mine is still stage 2 'Allocated'
> 
> Thanks


I had applied on Jan 18th. Its is stage 2 as well.


----------



## MrTweek

> Is there really a round happening on Feb 4th??? Was wondering coz there is no uodate on skillselect website...Was this the case last month too?


There definitely is a round on 4th Feb.
I prepared my EoI on the website already and last week they sent me an email telling me that I need to finish my eoi now, to make it for the 4th Feb round. No further details given though.


----------



## UdayBASIS

MrTweek said:


> There definitely is a round on 4th Feb.
> I prepared my EoI on the website already and last week they sent me an email telling me that I need to finish my eoi now, to make it for the 4th Feb round. No further details given though.


I second MrTweak here.

I too got an email asking for the completion of EOI and submission, stating that, with an incomplete EOI application, I would not be able to participate in Feb 4th round.

Seems, the guys responsible for Website maintenance of Immi.go.au & skillselect have not yet returned back from their long leave. Hence it is still showing old pages.!!

BR,
Uday


----------



## UdayBASIS

smahesh202 said:


> I had applied on Jan 18th. Its is stage 2 as well.


For Guys, who have applied for ACS after Jan 1st 2013,

The action has not even started for guys who have submitted by the *** end of December.

And going by the rate of CO allocation for applications, You may need to cool your heels till Feb 10th or so. 

Sheer increase in applications and the 3 week holiday has played havoc with the established schedules! So, patience is the word! 

BR,
Uday


----------



## MrTweek

> Seems, the guys responsible for Website maintenance of Immi.go.au & skillselect have not yet returned back from their long leave. Hence it is still showing old pages.!!


Nah, actually they were never too fast with updating this site. They do it maybe once or twice a month but never with very current data.
Nothing we can do except for waiting.


----------



## jayptl

Hi

I am in biggest dilemma about choosing code. I just assessed my degree as *Developer Programmar* . I got employment before my graduation that I didnt assess with application which suits to System admin or* Software tester( * fromm 2005 to 2008. 3 yrs to obtain 5 pts

Do ACS consider closely related both occupation with Programmar?

I cant understand structure of ACS code. which suits to my roles and responsibilities? Even in this situation Migration agent cant help with this dept knowledge of choosing code.

What should I do? should I assess new application to assess my qualification and experrience under same ANZCO code or different code?? I am so confused about researching this thing. plz help

my email is

[email protected]


----------



## UdayBASIS

jayptl said:


> Hi
> 
> I am in biggest dilemma about choosing code. I just assessed my degree as *Developer Programmar* . I got employment before my graduation that I didnt assess with application which suits to System admin or* Software tester( * fromm 2005 to 2008. 3 yrs to obtain 5 pts
> 
> Do ACS consider closely related both occupation with Programmar?
> 
> I cant understand structure of ACS code. which suits to my roles and responsibilities? Even in this situation Migration agent cant help with this dept knowledge of choosing code.
> 
> What should I do? should I assess new application to assess my qualification and experrience under same ANZCO code or different code?? I am so confused about researching this thing. plz help
> 
> my email is
> 
> [email protected]


Hi Jayptl,

Your questions are confusing a lot to say the least:

What I understand from your post is:

1) You have an ICT major degree, which is related to Developer Programmar - Have You assessed it with ACS by paying 27K or just that, You have zeroed on that code?

2) Your Employment (Per your decision) is related to System Admin, and you would like to add it to get it assessed?

For answering 2nd question, can you please tell us, what is your roles and responsibility and your tech domain?

People here can help you out, if you could clarify these.

BR,
Uday


----------



## jayptl

Thnx Uday,

u can contact me by my email, its bit personal matter.

qualification : BE IT (AUS) from 2008 to 2011.
Experience: 2006 to 2008
past qualification: Diploma in Electronic communication(2002 to 2005).

However, I wana clarify u more that my degree(2008-2011) was assessed as *developer prorammar* 1 yr ago, but at that time I didnt assess my employment from (2005 to 2008). It means my experience was before my graduation and after my Diploma done in India.

However, my duty as networking side, but my employer is ready to write roles as *Tester or admin* to be nominated as closely related occuapation with programmar, however I am nt sure about that. Yet I contacted ACS( with paying full fees) they told me to apply new application and attaching reference letter with attached previous application.

In short in new application which ANZCO code should I choose? I am interested to apply in NSW SS.
Does ACS result letter contain closely related occupation Tester or System admin.

Plz guide me what roles I should write as Tester or System admin.


Its really confusing about me, I am totally sick to get advice from agent even though they r nt confident in my case.

I humbely request you all to luk through my case to get some prompt advice.


----------



## UdayBASIS

Hi Jay,

sent you a invite in your mail to chat!

BR,
Uday


----------



## ntgobinath

UdayBASIS said:


> Y
> I too got an email asking for the completion of EOI and submission, stating that, with an incomplete EOI application, I would not be able to participate in Feb 4th round


Guys, who send a mail to you asking to complete the EOI for feb 4th participation? Skillselect or Immi?


----------



## UdayBASIS

ntgobinath said:


> Guys, who send a mail to you asking to complete the EOI for feb 4th participation? Skillselect or Immi?


Hi Gopinath,

This is the email ID, from which I got the mail: [email protected]

Also, please note that, Skillselect is a department of diac.
To prove this, please fnd that the Signature of the mail read as below.


*'Kind Regards


SkillSelect
Department of Immigration and Citizenship
SkillSelect
skillselect.govspace.gov.au*


----------



## ntgobinath

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi Gopinath,
> 
> This is the email ID, from which I got the mail: [email protected]
> 
> Also, please note that, Skillselect is a department of diac.
> To prove this, please fnd that the Signature of the mail read as below.
> 
> 
> *'Kind Regards
> 
> 
> SkillSelect
> Department of Immigration and Citizenship
> SkillSelect
> skillselect.govspace.gov.au*


Thanks, Uday!! So, it's confirmed that we will be having invite on Monday. BTW, is your IELTS is pending?


----------



## sunnydayz1985

Could someone please help me with the below query?

While updating EOI, if I were to select 189 & 190 to apply under, and if I get an invite for both, is there any compulsion that I have to go for the state's invite under 190?

Also, the 261112 code is present for 3 or 4 states. Does selecting 'Any' for state instead of a specific state have any disadvantage? Asking this as I remember reading somewhere that states generally do not prefer applications if you haven't chosen a specific state?
:juggle:


----------



## Stigmatic

My Friend is having 5+ Years experience as a Business Analyst and he has done his B.Com and MBA. 

Can he apply ACS through the RPL route.


----------



## superm

sunnydayz1985 said:


> Could someone please help me with the below query?
> 
> While updating EOI, if I were to select 189 & 190 to apply under, and if I get an invite for both, is there any compulsion that I have to go for the state's invite under 190?
> 
> Also, the 261112 code is present for 3 or 4 states. Does selecting 'Any' for state instead of a specific state have any disadvantage? Asking this as I remember reading somewhere that states generally do not prefer applications if you haven't chosen a specific state?
> :juggle:


you can opt for both 189 and 190 in EOI - but you can not receive invite for both 189 and 190.
If you receive one invite then your eoi will be in suspended state - in this state you can not receive other invitation.

189 invites comes through rounds that happen generally on 1st and 3rd Monday (0000 hours), these invites are based on points that you have claimed. According to the trend anyone with >=65 points receives invites definately. And if you have 60 points - you may or may not receive invite depending on number of invites and no. of applicants.

If you are opting 190 in your EOI - then generally you need to first submit your eoi then apply for respective SS - as you may need to fill EOI# there - so that they are linked. You would receive automatic 190 invite when SS is approved (this is how 190 invites are different than 189 invites.). You should first check which state you want to opt - as they have different criteria/fees/policy/job-market.

Both invite process works separately but when invite from either 189 or 190 is received then you would not receive other invite until your first invite expires (after 2 months) and you have still not applied for Visa.

Hope that helps clarify few things.


----------



## monavy

superm said:


> you can opt for both 189 and 190 in EOI - but you can not receive invite for both 189 and 190.
> If you receive one invite then your eoi will be in suspended state - in this state you can not receive other invitation.
> 
> 189 invites comes through rounds that happen generally on 1st and 3rd Monday (0000 hours), these invites are based on points that you have claimed. According to the trend anyone with >=65 points receives invites definately. And if you have 60 points - you may or may not receive invite depending on number of invites and no. of applicants.
> 
> If you are opting 190 in your EOI - then generally you need to first submit your eoi then apply for respective SS - as you may need to fill EOI# there - so that they are linked. You would receive automatic 190 invite when SS is approved (this is how 190 invites are different than 189 invites.). You should first check which state you want to opt - as they have different criteria/fees/policy/job-market.
> 
> Both invite process works separately but when invite from either 189 or 190 is received then you would not receive other invite until your first invite expires (after 2 months) and you have still not applied for Visa.
> 
> Hope that helps clarify few things.


What if the invite expires? do we get another invite immidiately in the next round? or does our EOI get to the bottom and wait for our turn?


----------



## superm

monavy said:


> What if the invite expires? do we get another invite immidiately in the next round? or does our EOI get to the bottom and wait for our turn?


it will be again based on the points you have. That's the only criteria. If points are equal then it uses EOI submission time - which I believe will be the time when your invite expired.


----------



## HannahSibson

superm said:


> it will be again based on the points you have. That's the only criteria. If points are equal then it uses EOI submission time - which I believe will be the time when your invite expired.


I read somewhere that midnight we will receive the invite. If so it should be australian time isnt it? Can u please mention something abt it?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## HannahSibson

HannahSibson said:


> I read somewhere that midnight we will receive the invite. If so it should be australian time isnt it? Can u please mention something abt it?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Guys i could see an apply button in my EOI...does that mean i am invited? Please let me know..

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## HannahSibson

HannahSibson said:


> Guys i could see an apply button in my EOI...does that mean i am invited? Please let me know..
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


I am invited with 60points ...thank god

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## superm

HannahSibson said:


> I am invited with 60points ...thank god
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Congrats - when did you apply EOI?
Whats the cutoff this time? (max date applicant invited with 60 points)


----------



## HannahSibson

superm said:


> Congrats - when did you apply EOI?
> Whats the cutoff this time? (max date applicant invited with 60 points)


Thanks a lot...i applied on 29 th..

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Abrar

Congrats buddy...

But when did you receive invitation? It is not 4th Feb yet... It is only 3rd Feb.




HannahSibson said:


> I am invited with 60points ...thank god
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## MrTweek

> It is not 4th Feb yet... It is only 3rd Feb.


You are in the wrong time zone 
In Australia, it was already 4th Feb when you posted your message.


----------



## sunnydayz1985

HannahSibson said:


> I am invited with 60points ...thank god
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Congrats Hannah! :clap2:


----------



## sunnydayz1985

Has anyone who submitted ACS docs after 7/12 got lucky yet?

I am worried sick about the occupation ceiling. When are they going to update the Immi site with the latest figures. Any clue????:ranger:


----------



## c1phertxt

sunnydayz1985 said:


> Has anyone who submitted ACS docs after 7/12 got lucky yet?
> 
> I am worried sick about the occupation ceiling. When are they going to update the Immi site with the latest figures. Any clue????:ranger:


6/12 ... still no luck. Status - "with assessor"


----------



## KhusbooC

I got an invite this morning....yayyy:clap2::clap2:


----------



## sunnydayz1985

c1phertxt said:


> 6/12 ... still no luck. Status - "with assessor"




Did you try emailing ACS? Or are you waiting for a couple of days more?


----------



## c1phertxt

sunnydayz1985 said:


> Did you try emailing ACS? Or are you waiting for a couple of days more?


I did. It is sorta pointless because they respond with some along the lines of "high application volumes" <blah blah> ""processing time is 8-12 weeks".. and some BS about how my application is still within that time frame so I should STFU. 

They're going to be in a world of pain once I get my ACS results.


----------



## dmitry86

Same here, mine "with Assessor" almost 2 weeks. Applied Jan 10,2013.


----------



## sunnydayz1985

c1phertxt said:


> I did. It is sorta pointless because they respond with some along the lines of "high application volumes" <blah blah> ""processing time is 8-12 weeks".. and some BS about how my application is still within that time frame so I should STFU.
> 
> They're going to be in a world of pain once I get my ACS results.


Hmmm....not of any use, eh? 

Is your IELTS valid till Feb 17th round? If yes, you still have some hope. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## c1phertxt

sunnydayz1985 said:


> Hmmm....not of any use, eh?
> 
> Is your IELTS valid till Feb 17th round? If yes, you still have some hope. Keep your fingers crossed.


My IELTS TRF date says 20th Feb 2010. So I'm guessing that it expires on the 21st of Feb(?) so I should be okay for the 17th/18th Feb round. Well, all hinges on ACS actually pulling their finger out and actually performing my assessment.


----------



## sunnydayz1985

c1phertxt said:


> My IELTS TRF date says 20th Feb 2010. So I'm guessing that it expires on the 21st of Feb(?) so I should be okay for the 17th/18th Feb round. Well, all hinges on ACS actually pulling their finger out and actually performing my assessment.


Sort of same as our situation. Everything else is ready, except ACS and as of Dec 31, occupn ceiling report said 1594/1800 are filled. Not really sure where the numbers stand now, after 3 rounds....  Just wish someone updates the immi site soon....


----------



## Stigmatic

Wow !!!

Unexpectedly i got the Invite under ICT Business Analyst. 

I applied on 1st Feb with 65 Points. 

:focus:


----------



## ramanj

dmitry86 said:


> Same here, mine "with Assessor" almost 2 weeks. Applied Jan 10,2013.


Mine is still in stage 2, i applied on 13th Jan 2013. Just waiting patiently.


----------



## UdayBASIS

Stigmatic said:


> Wow !!!
> 
> Unexpectedly i got the Invite under ICT Business Analyst.
> 
> I applied on 1st Feb with 65 Points.
> 
> :focus:


Congrats Stigmatic!!

You never know, until things happen!

BR,
Uday


----------



## UdayBASIS

ntgobinath said:


> Thanks, Uday!! So, it's confirmed that we will be having invite on Monday. BTW, is your IELTS is pending?


Yes Gopinath,

I am waiting for both my IELTS as well as ACS results!!

Its been almost mre than 40 days not with ACS!!

BR,
Uday


----------



## Stigmatic

UdayBASIS said:


> Congrats Stigmatic!!
> 
> You never know, until things happen!
> 
> BR,
> Uday



Absolutely !!!

I think 60% tasks are complete with IELTS, ACS and EOI Invite. 

Renaming 40% remaining with PCC, Medicals, CO and Final Grant.


----------



## Abrar

You are lucky mite.

I have applied on 16th Jan'13 and my status is till in Stage 2.

It's getting too annoying now. 



dmitry86 said:


> Same here, mine "with Assessor" almost 2 weeks. Applied Jan 10,2013.


----------



## sunnydayz1985

Stigmatic said:


> Wow !!!
> 
> Unexpectedly i got the Invite under ICT Business Analyst.
> 
> I applied on 1st Feb with 65 Points.
> 
> :focus:


Congrats! :clap2: 

Good to know that the 2 rounds in Jan didn't wipe out the 2611 quota. Just hoping n praying that there are still slots left after this round too. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Abrar

What is the Job Code (ANZSCO) you applied with?



dmitry86 said:


> Same here, mine "with Assessor" almost 2 weeks. Applied Jan 10,2013.


----------



## Ahmednight

Any last update?


----------



## Ahmednight

What is the maximum periods it could take ?


----------



## PRAMI_AUS

Got +ve ACS today finally...


----------



## AUS2013

Did anyone get ACS results today. I am hoping that applications between 11th Dec to 17th Dec will get cleared by this weekend.


----------



## AUS2013

PRAMI_AUS said:


> Got +ve ACS today finally...


Congrats :clap2:.. When did you apply


----------



## vsubnis

PRAMI_AUS said:


> Got +ve ACS today finally...


Congrats!! when did you apply?


----------



## vsubnis

AUS2013 said:


> Did anyone get ACS results today. I am hoping that applications between 11th Dec to 17th Dec will get cleared by this weekend.


Can we list out who all have applied in this week (between 11th and 17th december) and are awaiting their results this current week?

Hopefully am one of them  applied on the 13th.


----------



## PRAMI_AUS

AUS2013 said:


> Congrats :clap2:.. When did you apply


10th Dec..was in progress since Friday(1st feb)..got the assesment result a few hrs back


----------



## UdayBASIS

PRAMI_AUS said:


> Got +ve ACS today finally...


Congrats!!


----------



## UdayBASIS

vsubnis said:


> Can we list out who all have applied in this week (between 11th and 17th december) and are awaiting their results this current week?
> 
> Hopefully am one of them  applied on the 13th.


Good Luck buddy!!

Next you are in line, I guess!

Also, did you application at any time, went into the 'Stage-3'? Just curious to know!

BR,
Uday


----------



## PRAMI_AUS

vsubnis said:


> Can we list out who all have applied in this week (between 11th and 17th december) and are awaiting their results this current week?
> 
> Hopefully am one of them  applied on the 13th.


Yeah...A lond wait is always paid off well


----------



## vsubnis

UdayBASIS said:


> Good Luck buddy!!
> 
> Next you are in line, I guess!
> 
> Also, did you application at any time, went into the 'Stage-3'? Just curious to know!
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Thanks man!! just crossing my fingers. but no activity on the status front right now.

The first time I saw my status it was With Assessor at stage 4. That was on the 13th of december which is same as of now


----------



## UdayBASIS

vsubnis said:


> Thanks man!! just crossing my fingers. but no activity on the status front right now.
> 
> The first time I saw my status it was With Assessor at stage 4. That was on the 13th of december which is same as of now


Thats good man!

Coz, there is no delay and directly assigned to the CO. Hence, you might be at the fore of the queue!
BR,
Uday


----------



## Abrar

Did you send an email to ACS to know why so much delay in Stage 2. Whereas most of the guys applied before 10th Jan'13 got into further stages within couple of days or maximum a week.



ramanj said:


> Mine is still in stage 2, i applied on 13th Jan 2013. Just waiting patiently.


----------



## Abrar

I have applied for ACS on 16th Jan'13 and currently my status is in Stage 2. However, still I am optimistic that I may get positive result by this month end. 

Currently I am in Saudi Arabia since 2 years (I'm originally from India) and wanted to know that meanwhile can I apply for PCC here. I've studied the process and it looks very tedious. If anybody applied from Saudi Arabia then please clarify.


----------



## subhadipbose

PRAMI_AUS said:


> 10th Dec..was in progress since Friday(1st feb)..got the assesment result a few hrs back


Congratulations !!!!!! :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## AUS2013

vsubnis said:


> Can we list out who all have applied in this week (between 11th and 17th december) and are awaiting their results this current week?
> 
> Hopefully am one of them  applied on the 13th.


I applied on 17th Dec!!!


----------



## UdayBASIS

Abrar said:


> I have applied for ACS on 16th Jan'13 and currently my status is in Stage 2. However, still I am optimistic that I may get positive result by this month end.
> 
> Currently I am in Saudi Arabia since 2 years (I'm originally from India) and wanted to know that meanwhile can I apply for PCC here. I've studied the process and it looks very tedious. If anybody applied from Saudi Arabia then please clarify.


Hi Abrar,

There is no harm in being optimistic.

But, also prepare for the worst. Do note that, there were so many applications filed during the holidays and I am sure, to clear up those (Applications till 10th Jan) will take till the end of the month!

So, If I were you, I would be factoring in a result by March 2nd week result!

BR,
Uday


----------



## Abrar

Hey, you got your Visa Today!!!

Congrats buddy... 




subhadipbose said:


> Congratulations !!!!!! :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## Abrar

Hi Uday,

Hope by the time my ACS result comes out, enough requirement remains in Job Code 2613.

Right now refreshing status page sooooo many times to check if my status has moved further. 

Can have little hope of making it by this month end only if my application moves to further stage in this week. Else as you said, have to think of March.



UdayBASIS said:


> Hi Abrar,
> 
> There is no harm in being optimistic.
> 
> But, also prepare for the worst. Do note that, there were so many applications filed during the holidays and I am sure, to clear up those (Applications till 10th Jan) will take till the end of the month!
> 
> So, If I were you, I would be factoring in a result by March 2nd week result!
> 
> BR,
> Uday


----------



## UdayBASIS

Abrar said:


> Hi Uday,
> 
> Hope by the time my ACS result comes out, enough requirement remains in Job Code 2613.
> 
> Right now refreshing status page sooooo many times to check if my status has moved further.
> 
> Can have little hope of making it by this month end only if my application moves to further stage in this week. Else as you said, have to think of March.


Hey Buddy, 

Don't worry about the Occupational ceiling for 2613; Even if your ACS result comes by mid March, there would be certainly some slots left for the March 18th Round.

Moreover, Have you got your IELTS score? How much did you hit?

BR,
Uday


----------



## RBang

I submitted docs for ACS on the 21st of Jan. After 3 days, it moved to Stage 2 and has been there ever since. Is it reasonable to expect a result in the next 2 weeks? It will be 4 weeks then since the time of submission. Please advise.

Thanks


----------



## vsubnis

UdayBASIS said:


> Thats good man!
> 
> Coz, there is no delay and directly assigned to the CO. Hence, you might be at the fore of the queue!
> BR,
> Uday


hopefully...but the problem is lack of visibility on the actual status. Dont know whats happening behind the scenes while we are waiting for the stupid status to change.


----------



## Abrar

Yes. Done with IELTS in December itself. L8 R7.5 W7.5 S7. So thankful to have some points with IETLS. 

Could not submit ACS earlier due to delay of document from company.

Afraid seeing almost 700-800 slots getting filled up every month from code 2613.

B/w we are working in same sector i.e. SAP. 



UdayBASIS said:


> Hey Buddy,
> 
> Don't worry about the Occupational ceiling for 2613; Even if your ACS result comes by mid March, there would be certainly some slots left for the March 18th Round.
> 
> Moreover, Have you got your IELTS score? How much did you hit?
> 
> BR,
> Uday


----------



## UdayBASIS

RBang said:


> I submitted docs for ACS on the 21st of Jan. After 3 days, it moved to Stage 2 and has been there ever since. Is it reasonable to expect a result in the next 2 weeks? It will be 4 weeks then since the time of submission. Please advise.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Rbang,

It is perfectly Ok to have the stage-2 status

Seems the CO's are overloaded currently and only when they get their queue cleared up, new applications will be allocated based on FCFS process.

BR,
Uday


----------



## UdayBASIS

Abrar said:


> Yes. Done with IELTS in December itself. L8 R7.5 W7.5 S7. So thankful to have some points with IETLS.
> 
> Could not submit ACS earlier due to delay of document from company.
> 
> Afraid seeing almost 700-800 slots getting filled up every month from code 2613.
> 
> B/w we are working in same sector i.e. SAP.


Good to know!!

Which module are you into? 

Lets hope things turn out the way, we want it to!

BR,
Uday


----------



## UdayBASIS

vsubnis said:


> hopefully...but the problem is lack of visibility on the actual status. Dont know whats happening behind the scenes while we are waiting for the stupid status to change.


I truly agree!!

Only option for us is just hoping and waiting!

By the way, going by the timelines, I think, You would get your ACS results before this weekend!

BR,
Uday


----------



## vsubnis

UdayBASIS said:


> I truly agree!!
> 
> Only option for us is just hoping and waiting!
> 
> By the way, going by the timelines, I think, You would get your ACS results before this weekend!
> 
> BR,
> Uday


I sincerely hope so. But there are others who applied before me and are still awaiting their results makes me nervous. 

c1phertxt, any update on your side? I really hope you get a positive result in the next couple of days.


----------



## Abrar

Abap hr...



udaybasis said:


> good to know!!
> 
> Which module are you into?
> 
> Lets hope things turn out the way, we want it to!
> 
> Br,
> uday


----------



## RBang

UdayBASIS said:


> Seems the CO's are overloaded currently and only when they get their queue cleared up, new applications will be allocated based on FCFS process.


Thanks, Uday. What is a reasonable time frame I can expect the ACS result to come by?


----------



## c1phertxt

vsubnis said:


> c1phertxt, any update on your side? I really hope you get a positive result in the next couple of days.


Nah mate! No updates, still on "with assessor". I think the status has been burnt-in to my LCD.  

Hoping it happens soon. I don't think you should have a problem, mine seems to be an isolated case.


----------



## UdayBASIS

RBang said:


> Thanks, Uday. What is a reasonable time frame I can expect the ACS result to come by?


Well, going by the current result statistics,

If Your application does not gets stuck in Stage-3 (for want of documents), then it is almost around 8 to 10 weeks

BR,
Uday


----------



## MrTweek

At the moment, from the numbers that users posted here, skills assessment takes around 52 and 57 days. Nobody here got his results this year faster than 52 days, so 4 weeks surely not realistic.

I myself am on day 42 now, so there is a thin hope that I can have my results in time the 18th Feb invitation round.


----------



## vsubnis

c1phertxt said:


> Nah mate! No updates, still on "with assessor". I think the status has been burnt-in to my LCD.
> 
> Hoping it happens soon. I don't think you should have a problem, mine seems to be an isolated case.


Your status was in progress, wasn't it? did it move back to with assessor?
Hope it works out quick & fine for all of us


----------



## RBang

> I myself am on day 42 now, so there is a thin hope that I can have my results in time the 18th Feb invitation round.


Thanks, MrTweek. Dumb question - where do I get to see the invitation rounds? If we apply after Feb 18th, it will get into the next round? and how can I find out when's the next one. 

Thanks


----------



## c1phertxt

vsubnis said:


> Your status was in progress, wasn't it? did it move back to with assessor?
> Hope it works out quick & fine for all of us


Nope.  Hasnt budged from "with assessor" since mid December.


----------



## vsubnis

RBang said:


> Thanks, MrTweek. Dumb question - where do I get to see the invitation rounds? If we apply after Feb 18th, it will get into the next round? and how can I find out when's the next one.
> 
> Thanks


The first round is on the 1st Monday of every month. if there is a second round for the month, it'll be on the 3rd Monday.


----------



## vsubnis

c1phertxt said:


> Nope.  Hasnt budged from "with assessor" since mid December.


Ah...I was under the impression that it was in progress since last few days. In that case, both of us are in the same state


----------



## MrTweek

The only official information about invitation rounds is here:
SkillSelect (click Reports)

However, they are often outdated, just like now, so we can only guess. I the last months there were always 2 invitations rounds per month, that means one on the first Monday and one on the third Monday of the month.
Since there was a round on 4th Feb, I assume there is another one on the 18th.


----------



## UdayBASIS

c1phertxt said:


> Nah mate! No updates, still on "with assessor". I think the status has been burnt-in to my LCD.
> 
> Hoping it happens soon. I don't think you should have a problem, mine seems to be an isolated case.


Hi Ciphertxt,

Did You get in touch with ACS for the delay and got any reply?

Cause, even I am kind of worried after the delay for You!! 

May be, when we ask them, they could give a clear picture as to , why it is pending for long, or if there is a need for more docs, or etc.

BR,
Uday


----------



## PRAMI_AUS

AUS2013 said:


> Congrats :clap2:.. When did you apply


applied on 10th Dec 2012....


----------



## MrTweek

> May be, when we ask them, they could give a clear picture as to , why it is pending for long, or if there is a need for more docs, or etc.


No, they won't. On their website they state that it usually takes 8-12 weeks. So officially, they are even faster than they are supposed to.
If they need more documents, they will let you know.


----------



## UdayBASIS

MrTweek said:


> No, they won't. On their website they state that it usually takes 8-12 weeks. So officially, they are even faster than they are supposed to.
> If they need more documents, they will let you know.


Yes, You are right!

But, seeing that results are being announced for later applicants(After Ciphertxt), I am just wondering, if this could get the application a much needed attention!!

BR,
Uday


----------



## MrTweek

> But, seeing that results are being announced for later applicants(After Ciphertxt), I am just wondering, if this could get the application a much needed attention!!


I highly doubt that. They seem to have their processes that they follow and they probably won't change them, just because someone sends them an email.


----------



## c1phertxt

MrTweek said:


> I highly doubt that. They seem to have their processes that they follow and they probably won't change them, just because someone sends them an email.


+1.

I did... its always the same response.


----------



## sunnydayz1985

MrTweek said:


> The only official information about invitation rounds is here:
> SkillSelect (click Reports)
> 
> However, they are often outdated, just like now, so we can only guess. I the last months there were always 2 invitations rounds per month, that means one on the first Monday and one on the third Monday of the month.
> Since there was a round on 4th Feb, I assume there is another one on the 18th.


I just submitted a feedback regarding out-of-date data on immi website. Hope they respond tomorrow or atleast put up up-to-date info in a couple of days.:ranger:


----------



## Stargaze

Hi, Today got my ACS positive assessment with 8.7 years and applied on 2nd of December


----------



## c1phertxt

Stargaze said:


> Hi, Today got my ACS positive assessment with 8.7 years and applied on 2nd of December


Congrats mate!  Sounds like I need to stop bitching and moaning about the wait (your wait was longer than mine  ).


----------



## Stargaze

c1phertxt said:


> Congrats mate!  Sounds like I need to stop bitching and moaning about the wait (your wait was longer than mine  ).


That is why I posted it.


----------



## vsubnis

Stargaze said:


> Hi, Today got my ACS positive assessment with 8.7 years and applied on 2nd of December


Congratulations!! that gives hopes for people who's results have delayed.


----------



## Stargaze

Thanks c1phertxt and vsubnis


----------



## PRAMI_AUS

Hey folks..looking at the delay i hv mailed ACS. .i explained them that i am targeting 4th Feb eoi..i got "high volume" and "8 to 12 weeks"in response but the status changd to in progress within few hrs..


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

PRAMI_AUS said:


> Hey folks..looking at the delay i hv mailed ACS. .i explained them that i am targeting 4th Feb eoi..i got "high volume" and "8 to 12 weeks"in response but the status changd to in progress within few hrs..


Even I got the same reply


----------



## c1phertxt

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> Even I got the same reply


I got a very similar reply.

My email to them was:
_I’ve lodged the skilled assessment with ACS (Application No: <redacted>) on the 06th December 2012. It’s been almost 8 weeks (including the Christmas break) and my status is still in “with assessor”. I understand that the turn-around time is 8-12 weeks; however, I know of several applications that were lodged a significant period after mine (mid Dec/early Jan) which have already been processed and assessment performed.

I’m just a bit concerned that my application may have accidentally slipped through the cracks. Also, I enquired about priority processing earlier, could this application be expedited as my IELTS expires on the 20th of Feb and I’d like to get my EOI lodged prior to the next round (i.e. 4th of Feb)._

Their response was:

_Our processing time is around 12 weeks (from when we receive all documentation) due to large volumes of applicants in a similar situation with the upcoming changes. Unfortunately we are unable to determine an exact timeframe as all cases vary.

Unfortunately we cannot make your application a priority for that particular reason.
_

So they have a very rigid process and sending an email is pointless at best. However, YMMV.


----------



## rajesh.149

*Newbie*

Hi All,

I have been following this forum closely since quite a while. I have put my ACS Assessment on as per their website the date submitted shows up as 09-Dec. I know there were some updates that I sent on 14-Dec, making maybe the effective date as 14-Dec. Looking at the various dates, am eagerly expecting the ACS Assessment result either by this week or maybe the next week. Anyone who has applied during the week 10-Dec to 14-Dec and have their results declared, please let me know.


----------



## frodo12

amolpa said:


> All,
> 
> To update on ACS skill assessment time- I have got ACS assessment done for code 261314 (Software Tester) in just 25 days and result is positive. I have done it myself with the help of this forum. So thanks to all experts and helpful guys here.
> 
> To add on to this - Bachelor of Electronics/Electronics & Telecom Enngg from India is ICT equivalant degree.
> 
> please let me know if anyone need any help/information on ACS skill Assessment.
> 
> Next is IELTS!!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Amol


Hi Amol.

Just to reconfirm with you, I have a 'B.E. Telecommunication Engineering' from India. Will that be considered as ICT qualification ?

Thanks.


----------



## erbash

Stigmatic said:


> Wow !!!
> 
> Unexpectedly i got the Invite under ICT Business Analyst.
> 
> I applied on 1st Feb with 65 Points.
> 
> :focus:


Why unexpectedly? They invite people with 60 points and you have 65. plus your chosen skill is ICT Business Analyst


----------



## AUS2013

Is the second round ofEOI for February confirmed?? Any Ideas???


----------



## vsubnis

AUS2013 said:


> Is the second round ofEOI for February confirmed?? Any Ideas???


Even the first round isn't updated on their website. Just raise your EOI & hope you'll get an invite sometime. The good thing is, the invites were sent earlier than 4th feb for quite a few people on this forum. so, if there is a round on the 18th, there are chances people might get invites from 14th - 15th as well. My views of course


----------



## vsubnis

Did anyone from 11th till 17th december week got their assessment/ change of status? 
mine is still in the same state


----------



## MrTweek

AUS2013 said:


> Is the second round ofEOI for February confirmed?? Any Ideas???


Nope, no official information yet


----------



## AUS2013

vsubnis said:


> Did anyone from 11th till 17th december week got their assessment/ change of status?
> mine is still in the same state


Mine is also the same (With Assessor). Applied on 17th Dec.


----------



## vsubnis

AUS2013 said:


> Mine is also the same (With Assessor). Applied on 17th Dec.


Hey my status got changed to In Progress. It was With Assessor 30 minutes back.


----------



## sunnydayz1985

vsubnis said:


> Hey my status got changed to In Progress. It was With Assessor within 30 minutes back.


That's definitely good to know....looks like weekend effect is finally wearing off...:clap2:


----------



## sunnydayz1985

I'm literally getting shivers thinking about the occupation ceiling for 261111/261112....I wish they work on my feedback soon and update the reports on immi site...no luck so far, except for an acknowledgemenet. But I'm guessing it'll definitely take a couple of days minimum.


----------



## vsubnis

sunnydayz1985 said:


> I'm literally getting shivers thinking about the occupation ceiling for 261111/261112....I wish they work on my feedback soon and update the reports on immi site...no luck so far, except for an acknowledgemenet. But I'm guessing it'll definitely take a couple of days minimum.


I agree...they should publish it soon.


----------



## AUS2013

vsubnis said:


> Hey my status got changed to In Progress. It was With Assessor 30 minutes back.


Wish you gud luck!!! Keep us posted!!


----------



## vsubnis

AUS2013 said:


> Wish you gud luck!!! Keep us posted!!


The status now is Case Finalised 
Hoping its a positive one


----------



## AUS2013

vsubnis said:


> The status now is Case Finalised
> Hoping its a positive one


All the best!!!! Fingers crossed


----------



## vsubnis

AUS2013 said:


> All the best!!!! Fingers crossed


Thanks Man!!


----------



## sunnydayz1985

vsubnis said:


> The status now is Case Finalised
> Hoping its a positive one


Wow! Tht was pretty quick!  Good Luck! I'm sure it'll be +ve.

Does your CO's name start with an 'H' by any chance? ;p


----------



## sunnydayz1985

vsubnis said:


> The status now is Case Finalised
> Hoping its a positive one


How many years of exp and how many companies/degrees to be assessed?


----------



## vsubnis

sunnydayz1985 said:


> How many years of exp and how many companies/degrees to be assessed?


9+ years experience. 5 companies including the current one and bachelor's & a master's both in Computer Science.


----------



## UdayBASIS

vsubnis said:


> 9+ years experience. 5 companies including the current one and bachelor's & a master's both in Computer Science.


Hey vsubnis!!

Congrats!! 

Nice information to start the day with!!

BR,
Uday


----------



## neelarao

Received a positive result today


----------



## c1phertxt

neelarao said:


> Received a positive result today


Congrats Neela.  


Also, vsubnis.... great news mate! Hope you get a +ive


----------



## neelarao

Thanks c1phertxt. Hope you get your result soon.



c1phertxt said:


> Congrats Neela.
> 
> 
> Also, vsubnis.... great news mate! Hope you get a +ive


----------



## vsubnis

Got a positive result finally 

c1phertxt, hang on am praying for you. You'll get it soon.


----------



## MrTweek

sunnydayz1985 said:


> I'm literally getting shivers thinking about the occupation ceiling for 261111/261112...


Well, in case the ceiling is reached, there is still state sponsorship...
I'd prefer applying without it, but I could live with it.


----------



## MrPerfect

vsubnis said:


> The status now is Case Finalised
> Hoping its a positive one


Hi Vsubnis
All the best! keep posted

i have applied to ACS and IELTS is done,waiting for both the results.
Do i have to apply for PCC now or wait for ACS result,
can you please tell me the process to apply PCC in india and how many days will it take.

Thanks


----------



## MrTweek

> Do i have to apply for PCC now or wait for ACS result,


Well, it can never be wrong to apply as soon as possible. I did that even before applying with ACS


----------



## vsubnis

MrPerfect said:


> Hi Vsubnis
> All the best! keep posted
> 
> i have applied to ACS and IELTS is done,waiting for both the results.
> Do i have to apply for PCC now or wait for ACS result,
> can you please tell me the process to apply PCC in india and how many days will it take.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks mate.

In my case, I wanted all my documents in my hand while applying for my visa. So applied for PCC earlier. Indian PCC depends on whether your address on your passport is your current address and if its verified. There are other threads on PCC. Check them out.


----------



## vsubnis

MrTweek said:


> Well, it can never be wrong to apply as soon as possible. I did that even before applying with ACS


I agree. You never know you might face some issue while getting your PCC (as happened with my spouse). Better way would be apply early & if you face issues, you have ample time correcting it. My take of course.


----------



## MrPerfect

MrTweek said:


> Well, it can never be wrong to apply as soon as possible. I did that even before applying with ACS


Thank You


----------



## UdayBASIS

vsubnis said:


> I agree. You never know you might face some issue while getting your PCC (as happened with my spouse). Better way would be apply early & if you face issues, you have ample time correcting it. My take of course.


Well,

If the current address and the address on the Passport are the same for all applicants, then apply for them, only after 1.5 months after Visa Application. This is just to give more time for you to validate the PR, once you get the grant, since the Visa Validation last date is 1 year from the PCC date / Medicals (whichever is earlier).

The above is my opinion, but decide on your discretion!

BR,
Uday


----------



## MrPerfect

vsubnis said:


> I agree. You never know you might face some issue while getting your PCC (as happened with my spouse). Better way would be apply early & if you face issues, you have ample time correcting it. My take of course.


I have two kids 6 & 4 yrs do i need to apply PCC for them,
If there is a change of address of that in passport then will it take more time than normal or it is same,
i have changed my house,so do i have to apply for change of address in passport first then apply for PCC.


----------



## MrTweek

> I have two kids 6 & 4 yrs do i need to apply PCC for them,


Nope, only for persons over 16 years.
See here: Character Requirement - Applications & Forms


----------



## superm

MrPerfect said:


> I have two kids 6 & 4 yrs do i need to apply PCC for them,
> If there is a change of address of that in passport then will it take more time than normal or it is same,
> i have changed my house,so do i have to apply for change of address in passport first then apply for PCC.


no pcc required for applicant below 16yrs I believe!


----------



## Abrar

Hi Uday,

I thought the Visa Validation last date would be 1 year from the date Visa is granted or stamped on our Passport.

Are you sure it is one year from PCC Date / Medical.




UdayBASIS said:


> Well,
> 
> If the current address and the address on the Passport are the same for all applicants, then apply for them, only after 1.5 months after Visa Application. This is just to give more time for you to validate the PR, once you get the grant, since the Visa Validation last date is 1 year from the PCC date / Medicals (whichever is earlier).
> 
> The above is my opinion, but decide on your discretion!
> 
> BR,
> Uday


----------



## sunnydayz1985

vsubnis said:


> 9+ years experience. 5 companies including the current one and bachelor's & a master's both in Computer Science.



All that assessed in an hour of changing to 'In-Progress'???? Either ur CO must be super-quick or must have started working on your case earlier and changed to in-progress after you sent your email....either ways, good  

U didn't answer my first qn... does ur CO's name start with a H? Mine does...just hoping it's the same person...no harm in hoping,eh?any bit of relief is good at this juncture....


----------



## UdayBASIS

MrPerfect said:


> I have two kids 6 & 4 yrs do i need to apply PCC for them,
> If there is a change of address of that in passport then will it take more time than normal or it is same,
> i have changed my house,so do i have to apply for change of address in passport first then apply for PCC.


Hi Mr.Perfect,

For the change of address, if You have address proof (Just as a precaution) for the old address(Which you have in PP), then there is no need to go for Address change in the passport.

*Indian government rules also say that, it is desired to change the address, but not mandatory.

So, if you have at the least 1 address proof for the old address (Just as a precaution), then it is enough. You can get the PCC, the same day by visiting PSK after filling up the application form online.

P.S: If the passport is a Tatkal one, and if the Physical police verification for your passport is not done yet, then, this could need a PP change of address and the PCC on the same.


BR,
Uday


----------



## c1phertxt

sunnydayz1985 said:


> All that assessed in an hour of changing to 'In-Progress'???? Either ur CO must be super-quick or must have started working on your case earlier and changed to in-progress after you sent your email....either ways, good
> 
> U didn't answer my first qn... does ur CO's name start with a H? Mine does...just hoping it's the same person...no harm in hoping,eh?any bit of relief is good at this juncture....


and ends with 'elen?


----------



## UdayBASIS

Abrar said:


> Hi Uday,
> 
> I thought the Visa Validation last date would be 1 year from the date Visa is granted or stamped on our Passport.
> 
> Are you sure it is one year from PCC Date / Medical.


Hi Abrar,

The visa validation date is 1 year from your PCC / Medicals, whichever is earlier and not 1 year after your visa grant!

This is because, the PCC and medicals are valid only for a year and hence, your first visit / validation has to be done within that time frame.

BR,
Uday


----------



## sunnydayz1985

c1phertxt said:


> and ends with 'elen?


Oh no!!!! Don't tell me!!! Is that yours c1phertxt????


----------



## vsubnis

sunnydayz1985 said:


> All that assessed in an hour of changing to 'In-Progress'???? Either ur CO must be super-quick or must have started working on your case earlier and changed to in-progress after you sent your email....either ways, good
> 
> U didn't answer my first qn... does ur CO's name start with a H? Mine does...just hoping it's the same person...no harm in hoping,eh?any bit of relief is good at this juncture....



In fact it is


----------



## vsubnis

c1phertxt said:


> and ends with 'elen?


Hahaha true


----------



## c1phertxt

sunnydayz1985 said:


> Oh no!!!! Don't tell me!!! Is that yours c1phertxt????


Hell knows! She's the one responding to my emails. 

Besides, I'm way past giving a  even if she is.


----------



## MrPerfect

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi Mr.Perfect,
> 
> For the change of address, if You have address proof (Just as a precaution) for the old address(Which you have in PP), then there is no need to go for Address change in the passport.
> 
> *Indian government rules also say that, it is desired to change the address, but not mandatory.
> 
> So, if you have at the least 1 address proof for the old address (Just as a precaution), then it is enough. You can get the PCC, the same day by visiting PSK after filling up the application form online.
> 
> P.S: If the passport is a Tatkal one, and if the Physical police verification for your passport is not done yet, then, this could need a PP change of address and the PCC on the same.
> 
> 
> BR,
> Uday


 Thank you mate

I have not changed address in one of the bank,I still get Estatement with the old address,will this be enough.

My wife dont have any address proof in the old address now except passport,
little confused now!!


----------



## UdayBASIS

MrPerfect said:


> Thank you mate
> 
> I have not changed address in one of the bank,I still get Estatement with the old address,will this be enough.
> 
> My wife dont have any address proof in the old address now except passport,
> little confused now!!


Hi Mr. Perfect,

Which is the bank that you are mentioning to have the old address? Based on that, get a Photo pasted cover letter from bank for address proof. Have this attached with your bank e-statement for address proof.

For your wife, if she has a ICICI Bank account(Which is more than 2 years old), then get the address changed to the old one and get a similar address proof ready(like above mentioned) for her as well.

Note that, these address proofs are just a precaution, in case the PSK guys ask for more address proof apart from the PP. Normally, PP is enough, if the Police Verification for both of you has already been done at the old address.

If you have normally applied (not a tatkal one) for both of you, then I would suggest the above approach. 

So, take your call and prepare now!

BR,
Uday


----------



## krema

What does PCC means?
Sorry but, I'am on on the level of ACS for now.


----------



## UdayBASIS

krema said:


> What does PCC means?
> Sorry but, I'am on on the level of ACS for now.


PCC - Police clearance certificate for Indian applicants!

BR,
Uday


----------



## ramanj

acs status got changed to "with assessor".....


----------



## UdayBASIS

ramanj said:


> acs status got changed to "with assessor".....


when did you apply?


----------



## ramanj

UdayBASIS said:


> when did you apply?


13Jan


----------



## Abrar

Oh! Great... 

I applied on 16th Jan. Hope my status also progress to Stage 4 in this week. 

For the people who have applied after 11 Jan, even moving to Stage 4 is a big progress. 



ramanj said:


> 13Jan


----------



## sunnydayz1985

MrTweek said:


> Well, in case the ceiling is reached, there is still state sponsorship...
> I'd prefer applying without it, but I could live with it.


If you have a good score, will u automatically get state nomination if you have applied, just like in 189 or do u have to apply for state sponsorship separately as well...We were only thinking of 189 so far, but seeing the occupn ceiling limitn, wondering if we should apply for 190 too....though I would prefer remaining in QLD, where we are currently and which unfortunately doesn't need any more applicns for Analysts...


----------



## Abrar

Hi Raman,

What is the ANZSCO (Job) code you have applied with?



ramanj said:


> acs status got changed to "with assessor".....


----------



## krema

UdayBASIS said:


> PCC - Police clearance certificate for Indian applicants!
> 
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Okay. Thanks for the info.


----------



## MrTweek

> If you have a good score, will u automatically get state nomination if you have applied, just like in 189 or do u have to apply for state sponsorship separately as well.


You have to apply separately with any state you might want to live in.

A pity that QLD doesn't have places for your occupation. That makes this indeed a much less attractive option.


----------



## ramanj

abrar said:


> hi raman,
> 
> what is the anzsco (job) code you have applied with?


261311, u?


----------



## Abrar

261313 - Software Engineer.

I just thought if they are having dedicated COs for particular ANSZCO Codes and may be the CO alloted to me is either on leave or have too many applications on hand.



ramanj said:


> 261311, u?


----------



## sbj

vsubnis said:


> Did anyone from 11th till 17th december week got their assessment/ change of status?
> mine is still in the same state


i got it on friday 
applied : 11th dec


----------



## imugly

Stigmatic said:


> Wow !!!
> 
> Unexpectedly i got the Invite under ICT Business Analyst.
> 
> I applied on 1st Feb with 65 Points.
> 
> :focus:


Congratulations Stigmatic.

My Acs on ICT BA still with assessor. Applied on 8 Jan. Waiting for +ve. Feel abit worries now. Hope miracle comes to me.


----------



## MrTweek

> My Acs on ICT BA still with assessor. Applied on 8 Jan. Waiting for +ve. Feel abit worries now. Hope miracle comes to me.


That's just a month, be patient 
Fastest result that was reported in this forum this year was 51 days... but others waited 60 days or even more.
So you are very lucky if you get a result this month.


----------



## sunnydayz1985

MrTweek said:


> That's just a month, be patient
> Fastest result that was reported in this forum this year was 51 days... but others waited 60 days or even more.
> So you are very lucky if you get a result this month.


Is that 51 days including Xmas break and weekends?


----------



## MrTweek

> Is that 51 days including Xmas break and weekends?


Yes, 51 real days. It was between 52 and 57 days for most people here.


----------



## Abrar

What are the working hours of ACS Office.

In other words till what Australian time we can expect change on Status Page?


----------



## c1phertxt

imugly said:


> Congratulations Stigmatic.
> 
> My Acs on ICT BA still with assessor. Applied on 8 Jan. Waiting for +ve. Feel abit worries now. Hope miracle comes to me.


I'm with Mr Tweek on this. Mate, you have a bit of a wait coming.  I'm on 62 days... and counting (still with assessor).


----------



## Abrar

Till what Australian time we can expect change on Status Page?

Any idea?


----------



## UdayBASIS

Anybody got their result today?

BR,
Uday


----------



## sunnydayz1985

To mail ACS asking for status or not to? That's the question... :-/ All the more confused after seeing 2 different results to mailing them. 48 days and counting, but really worried about occupation ceiling in case we don't get ACS +ve assessment within next week....


----------



## UdayBASIS

sunnydayz1985 said:


> To mail ACS asking for status or not to? That's the question... :-/ All the more confused after seeing 2 different results to mailing them. 48 days and counting, but really worried about occupation ceiling in case we don't get ACS +ve assessment within next week....


Hi Buddy!!

I also am counting at 43 days now! Did you apply for Dec 24th?

When did your status change to 'With Assessor'?

BR,
Uday


----------



## c1phertxt

sunnydayz1985 said:


> To mail ACS asking for status or not to? That's the question... :-/ All the more confused after seeing 2 different results to mailing them. 48 days and counting, but really worried about occupation ceiling in case we don't get ACS +ve assessment within next week....


I contacted them yesterday... was a bit pointless (IMHO).

Some excerpts:
_We do not have a timeframe as the skills assessment is a lengthy process.

Please be advised the timeframe for a skills assessment is 12 weeks, once the result has been issued by the assessor this will then be sent to you via email.


Please be advised the application is currently in progress and is with the assessor_


----------



## UdayBASIS

c1phertxt said:


> I contacted them yesterday... was a bit pointless (IMHO).
> 
> Some excerpts:
> _We do not have a timeframe as the skills assessment is a lengthy process.
> 
> Please be advised the timeframe for a skills assessment is 12 weeks, once the result has been issued by the assessor this will then be sent to you via email.
> 
> 
> Please be advised the application is currently in progress and is with the assessor_


Hi Ciphertxt,

Per the mail, is it so that the status has changed to 'in progress'?

Just a little more optimistic, but in the same line the ACS reply has 'with assessor' too.

BR,
Uday


----------



## c1phertxt

Yea that's their standard mode of operation. Obscurity and vagueness to try and fool people.

I found this really nice write-up of ACS on linkedin. 
The Australian Computer Society should be disbanded | LinkedIn


----------



## jayptl

*My Frnd ACS*

Hi all,

One of my frnds is interested to appl ACS but problem is below.


HE got 3 year past experience in one company, but company was not related to IT. It was manufacturing of Automobile department. He used to work as Network Analyst or Administrator. Morever, the organization is no more longer available as due to crisis in my country, all unit was shut down. He approached to my employer, but he changed the business now and started working in different field.

In this scenario, is it valid document authorised by my employer to write and sign the duties as per ACS guide line? He am confused about whether I may not provide duties under company letter pad.


----------



## sunnydayz1985

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi Buddy!!
> 
> I also am counting at 43 days now! Did you apply for Dec 24th?
> 
> When did your status change to 'With Assessor'?
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Hi Uday, we applied for my husband's assessment on Dec 2nd, but moved to 'with assesor' only on Dec 21st.


----------



## UdayBASIS

sunnydayz1985 said:


> Hi Uday, we applied for my husband's assessment on Dec 2nd, but moved to 'with assesor' only on Dec 21st.


oh!! That is pretty long, it is already 2 full months since you applied.

I thought may be, you applied on Dec 24th (For the count of 42 days).

Lets hope soon!
BR,
Uday


----------



## sunnydayz1985

UdayBASIS said:


> oh!! That is pretty long, it is already 2 full months since you applied.
> 
> I thought may be, you applied on Dec 24th (For the count of 42 days).
> 
> Lets hope soon!
> BR,
> Uday


I don't think they would count from date u applied, it's from the date that they hav received all documents. We had issues giving some of he docs from employer.....had a good deal of delay there, which is why our case was progressed only on 21st.
I think in most other cases where it took 51 days or so, stage would hv progressed to 'with assesor' within days of applying...


----------



## MrTweek

> I don't think they would count from date u applied


Actually, I always counted from the day people applied. But I also assumed that most people handed in all documents with their application.
So your case is rather hard to compare.
Anyway, in that case you have a very good chance of receiving your results next week.


----------



## UdayBASIS

sunnydayz1985 said:


> I don't think they would count from date u applied, it's from the date that they hav received all documents. We had issues giving some of he docs from employer.....had a good deal of delay there, which is why our case was progressed only on 21st.
> I think in most other cases where it took 51 days or so, stage would hv progressed to 'with assesor' within days of applying...


Well, now it is understandable!

In that case, actually, though I applied by Dec 23rd, My application moved to the next stage only by Jan 29th. Hence, I do not know, how many more days, I would have to wait!

BR,
Uday


----------



## MrTweek

> I applied by Dec 23rd, My application moved to the next stage only by Jan 29th.


That surprises me. I applied on Dec 24 and my status went to stage 4 on Jan 23 already.
I wonder whether that has any effect on the total assessing time or if they are just lazy with updating the status.


----------



## UdayBASIS

MrTweek said:


> That surprises me. I applied on Dec 24 and my status went to stage 4 on Jan 23 already.
> I wonder whether that has any effect on the total assessing time or if they are just lazy with updating the status.


Well, Mr.Tweak.

Probably, I have not expressed correctly in the last post.

Though I applied by Dec 23, the application moved to stage 4 by Jan 29th 2013. (not moved to the next stage).

BR,
Uday


----------



## rajesh.149

ACS results for people who applied in the week of 10-14 Dec ???


----------



## MrPerfect

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi Mr. Perfect,
> 
> Which is the bank that you are mentioning to have the old address? Based on that, get a Photo pasted cover letter from bank for address proof. Have this attached with your bank e-statement for address proof.
> 
> For your wife, if she has a ICICI Bank account(Which is more than 2 years old), then get the address changed to the old one and get a similar address proof ready(like above mentioned) for her as well.
> 
> Note that, these address proofs are just a precaution, in case the PSK guys ask for more address proof apart from the PP. Normally, PP is enough, if the Police Verification for both of you has already been done at the old address.
> 
> If you have normally applied (not a tatkal one) for both of you, then I would suggest the above approach.
> 
> So, take your call and prepare now!
> 
> BR,
> Uday



Thank You Uday,i will try this,
Any progress in your ACS status,mine in stage 4.


----------



## MrPerfect

Any results this week..any update please


----------



## kaurrajbir

I applied on 16 December 

Status is still shown as with assessor. Stage 4


----------



## RBang

My ACS application has now moved to Stage 4. Applied on the 23rd of Jan. :ranger: long wait ahead, I guess.


----------



## AUS2013

kaurrajbir said:


> I applied on 16 December
> 
> Status is still shown as with assessor. Stage 4


I applied on 17th Dec and same status 'With Assessor'... Long wait


----------



## UdayBASIS

MrPerfect said:


> Thank You Uday,i will try this,
> Any progress in your ACS status,mine in stage 4.


Same state! 'With Assessor'

Would have to wait till the end of the month, I guess!

BR,
Uday


----------



## AUS2013

Last week.. I was encouraged by quick posts of +ve ACS results.. this week again seems to be gloomy


----------



## c1phertxt

Same here! 2 months 1 day since I applied.


----------



## sunnydayz1985

AUS2013 said:


> Last week.. I was encouraged by quick posts of +ve ACS results.. this week again seems to be gloomy


Same here!!!!  Anyone tried emailing ACS?


----------



## AUS2013

sunnydayz1985 said:


> Same here!!!!  Anyone tried emailing ACS?


No becoz.. it would be the same run of the mill reply...


----------



## kaurrajbir

kaurrajbir said:


> I applied on 16 December
> 
> Status is still shown as with assessor. Stage 4


My application went to stage 4 on 2nd day of applying but is stuck there since then


----------



## rajesh.149

Well ACS Status has finally moved to 'In Progress' had applied on 09-Dec, and there was a document update sent on 14-Dec. Hoping to have the result ready before 18-Feb.


----------



## sunnydayz1985

rajesh.149 said:


> Well ACS Status has finally moved to 'In Progress' had applied on 09-Dec, and there was a document update sent on 14-Dec. Hoping to have the result ready before 18-Feb.


Great! Some relief there..Good luck


----------



## vsubnis

c1phertxt said:


> Same here! 2 months 1 day since I applied.


Man...it is taking a hell lot of time.

One thing, while raising the EOI, I saw that they are asking if I'd taken IELTS within the last 36 months. So, not sure, but is it within last 3 years or 2 years? if it is 3 then you don't have to worry at all about it


----------



## sunnydayz1985

PRAMI_AUS said:


> Hey folks..looking at the delay i hv mailed ACS. .i explained them that i am targeting 4th Feb eoi..i got "high volume" and "8 to 12 weeks"in response but the status changd to in progress within few hrs..


Have you got ur ACS results yet?


----------



## AUS2013

rajesh.149 said:


> Well ACS Status has finally moved to 'In Progress' had applied on 09-Dec, and there was a document update sent on 14-Dec. Hoping to have the result ready before 18-Feb.


Good to hear some progress during the day!!! Wish you good luck!!!


----------



## UdayBASIS

Any positive results today? 

BR,
Uday


----------



## josh.machine

I have applied mine 2 weeks back, will keep you guys posted on the status


----------



## smahesh202

Mine moved to stage 4 (with assessor) today.

ACS applied - 18/01/2013, Stage 2 - 25/01/2013, Stage 4 - 07/02/2013


----------



## amirrk

guys my frined applied 03-February-2013 and till now its in stage 1 is that normal?


----------



## toughnetguys

I applied my ACS on 2nd Feb'13. Was in Stage 2 yesterday and today it moved to Stage 4. Anyone has an idea how long it takes to move from Stage 4 to Stage 5?


----------



## UdayBASIS

Hi guys/gals,

I know, it is a wrong forum to ask this below question, forgive me for that.

Any tips or tricks, that you would like to share for IELTS speaking test?

I am asking that, generally, I get nervous on Interviews, and though I have prepared for L,R,W, I did not do anything for Speaking. So, Your experiences are most welcome, so that I shall score at the least a 7 (if not a 8 or above).

BR,
Uday


----------



## Janneeyrre

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi guys/gals,
> 
> I know, it is a wrong forum to ask this below question, forgive me for that.
> 
> Any tips or tricks, that you would like to share for IELTS speaking test?
> 
> I am asking that, generally, I get nervous on Interviews, and though I have prepared for L,R,W, I did not do anything for Speaking. So, Your experiences are most welcome, so that I shall score at the least a 7 (if not a 8 or above).
> 
> BR,
> Uday


I know this is a wrong forum to ask a question about IELTS so please forgive me for that. 
Would anyone like to share any tips or tricks for the IELTS speaking test?
I generally get nervous during the speaking interview. I have all the time in the world to prepare for the other sections but not the speaking section. So any suggestions for the speaking tests are welcome. For example: reading loud from a newspaper in front of a mirror is a very good practice for starters. 
With enough practice ill be able to score at least 7 if not 8. 

is it okay to not practice the speaking module for the test?

please please please please help. The repetition of please explains the degree of help requested. 

Thank you in advance. 
JE


----------



## UdayBASIS

Janneeyrre said:


> I know this is a wrong forum to ask a question about IELTS so please forgive me for that.
> Would anyone like to share any tips or tricks for the IELTS speaking test?
> I generally get nervous during the speaking interview. I have all the time in the world to prepare for the other sections but not the speaking section. So any suggestions for the speaking tests are welcome. For example: reading loud from a newspaper in front of a mirror is a very good practice for starters.
> With enough practice ill be able to score at least 7 if not 8.
> 
> is it okay to not practice the speaking module for the test?
> 
> please please please please help. The repetition of please explains the degree of help requested.
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> JE


Thanks JE,

Had a heart full of laugh, reading through your reply!

Sincerely, Thanks for pointing out the mistakes in my post (definitely would help a lot) and for pointing out the mistake of hijacking this lively thread as well.

unfortunately, I could not retract that post (or edit, perhaps), so just want to close this topic here with this post!!

BR,
Uday


----------



## c1phertxt

UdayBASIS said:


> Thanks JE,
> 
> Had a heart full of laugh, reading through your reply!
> 
> Sincerely, Thanks for pointing out the mistakes in my post (definitely would help a lot) and for pointing out the mistake of hijacking this lively thread as well.
> 
> unfortunately, I could not retract that post (or edit, perhaps), so just want to close this topic here with this post!!
> 
> BR,
> Uday


So is that a joke post or a real post? I had a bloody long reply written, and it seems a pity to let it go to waste.


----------



## c1phertxt

Hey guys 

Can you login to the ACS portal? I keep getting the following error:
Invalid username or password entered

To my knowledge, I haven't changed my password and I can confirm that the correct password is in use. Also, the forgot password function doesn't work as well. 

Just wanted to check whether everyone else also has this issue (thus indicating it's some sort of back-end maint) before I bother the ACS guys a bit more :evil:


----------



## UdayBASIS

c1phertxt said:


> So is that a joke post or a real post? I had a bloody long reply written, and it seems a pity to let it go to waste.


Hi Ciphertxt,

Yes, that was a real post, just did not want to disturb the lively thread by giving into unnecessary rants! So, Just left it where it belongs!

By the way, about the ACS login, I am also getting the same error!! 
May be, they might have got their IAM (Identity and Access Management system) downtime going now!


----------



## naresh.myaka

c1phertxt said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Can you login to the ACS portal? I keep getting the following error:
> Invalid username or password entered
> 
> To my knowledge, I haven't changed my password and I can confirm that the correct password is in use. Also, the forgot password function doesn't work as well.
> 
> Just wanted to check whether everyone else also has this issue (thus indicating it's some sort of back-end maint) before I bother the ACS guys a bit more :evil:


I successfully logged in couple of minutes back, but the disappointment is - no progress 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## naresh.myaka

naresh.myaka said:


> I successfully logged in couple of minutes back, but the disappointment is - no progress
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Seems to be some issue at the moment, just tried again but getting same error message what you mentioned.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## chptp

rajesh.149 said:


> ACS results for people who applied in the week of 10-14 Dec ???


I had applied on 15th and the status moved to stage 4 within days. But it's stuck ther ever since. any news from anybody who also applied during this time period?


----------



## haryk

AUS2013 said:


> I applied on 17th Dec and same status 'With Assessor'... Long wait


Applied on 19th dec still waiting


----------



## karan_

Hello Everyone,
 I'm silent observer in this forum . Till date I did not post any messages , as the kind information in this thread was enough for me to keep track ACS processing time & other related details . Today I thought of posting a thank you message for each and every one particularly in this thread. Thanks a lot guys keeping thread alive on latest update from ACS

Now abt my self . Iam an IT professional, presently working in bangalore, having 8 + yrs of exp in IT(java) . I aspire to migrate to Australia i . 
Now abt the process I have applied to ACS on 12 DEC. I got my +ve ACS result today at 10.am. 

I thought my ACS was bit delayed,bcuz one my friend he applied just 13 hrs before mine & he got ACS positive result 5 days before. He applied on EOI before 4FEB & he got invite also.
I was bit worried,so called ACS & informed about my situation & my friend situation. They have informed the same standard response " different type applications different processing time & you will get result with in 12 weeks" . But luckily i got ACS result today.:clap2::clap2:

May be for acs applicants who have applied 6-8weeks before can try to call ACS, to check the ACS status.You never know 

Finally I have applied for EOI today at 12.30PM :clap2::clap2:
MY IELTS SCORE: L:8.5,R:7,W:7.5,S:7.5


----------



## qmzafar

Hi There,

I am new here and i am planing to go ACS. Could you please help me providing the list of document require for ACS.

thanks a lot
-Mohammed


----------



## RRag

naresh.myaka said:


> I successfully logged in couple of minutes back, but the disappointment is - no progress
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


I think portal had some problem, I too had same issue, but now i am able to login now

Raghuveer R


----------



## RRag

toughnetguys said:


> I applied my ACS on 2nd Feb'13. Was in Stage 2 yesterday and today it moved to Stage 4. Anyone has an idea how long it takes to move from Stage 4 to Stage 5?


Congrats at least your application has moved to stage 4, let us know have you applied from onsite or offshore, your ANZSCO and years of exp..

Thanks in advance.

Raghuveer R


----------



## bhupesh545

I applied for ACS on January 25th and my application moved to Stage 4 two days back. Hope to get positive result by February end.


----------



## sunnydayz1985

ACS site was down for maintenance till 7 AM aussie tym today...had seen a message on their site yday....


----------



## MrTweek

> guys my frined applied 03-February-2013 and till now its in stage 1 is that normal?


Yes.


> Anyone has an idea how long it takes to move from Stage 4 to Stage 5?


A couple of weeks. Don't expect results before end of March.


> any news from anybody who also applied during this time period?


From Stage 4 until you get your result, it sometimes only takes a couple of hours. So expect results anytime. Maybe today, but most likely some time next week.
Probably in time for Feb 18 round 


> I thought my ACS was bit delayed,bcuz one my friend he applied just 13 hrs before mine & he got ACS positive result 5 days before. He applied on EOI before 4FEB & he got invite also.


Well, there is always some variation. At least you can get your invite on Feb 18 then. Could you ask your friend at what day and time he filed his EOI?
I'm curious to find out what the cut off time is. Sounds like the queue is very close lately.



> Could you please help me providing the list of document require for ACS.


Sure... what exactly is your problem?



> I applied for ACS on January 25th and my application moved to Stage 4 two days back. Hope to get positive result by February end.


Sorry to disappoint you, but it will probably take until mid-March.


----------



## australia.ind

karan_ said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I'm silent observer in this forum . Till date I did not post any messages , as the kind information in this thread was enough for me to keep track ACS processing time & other related details . Today I thought of posting a thank you message for each and every one particularly in this thread. Thanks a lot guys keeping thread alive on latest update from ACS
> 
> Now abt my self . Iam an IT professional, presently working in bangalore, having 8 + yrs of exp in IT(java) . I aspire to migrate to Australia i .
> Now abt the process I have applied to ACS on 12 DEC. I got my +ve ACS result today at 10.am.
> 
> I thought my ACS was bit delayed,bcuz one my friend he applied just 13 hrs before mine & he got ACS positive result 5 days before. He applied on EOI before 4FEB & he got invite also.
> I was bit worried,so called ACS & informed about my situation & my friend situation. They have informed the same standard response " different type applications different processing time & you will get result with in 12 weeks" . But luckily i got ACS result today.:clap2::clap2:
> 
> May be for acs applicants who have applied 6-8weeks before can try to call ACS, to check the ACS status.You never know
> 
> Finally I have applied for EOI today at 12.30PM :clap2::clap2:
> MY IELTS SCORE: L:8.5,R:7,W:7.5,S:7.5


Hi ,

How difficult it was for you to score "7" in writing.I'm really worried about writing.Have to take my IELTS on feb 14


----------



## c1phertxt

For the IELTS questions:

SPEAKING:


> I think the best approach is to calm yourself by entering into a conversation with the examiner. To their credit, they do tend to make you feel quite at ease. Take your time to think and articulate (and verbalise)... don't rush... it's not a competition.
> 
> For the "extempore" part of the thing, think long and hard about your personal opinion on the topic. Create a bullet list of all the things you want to say, in a structured manner (logical sequence). When the time comes to actually speak, let 'er rip! You can refer to the list to guide your "discourse" on the topic. It doesn't have to be a presentation. It can be as simple as conveying your opinion on a particular topic.
> 
> Practice it a few times. Here are a few topics I've pulled out of my magic hat (or me arse!):
> 1. What do you think of same sex marriages? Do you think they reduce the sanctity of conventional marriages? Why do you think people are so polarised in their opinion regarding this?
> 
> 2. What is your opinion on outsourcing? A necessary evil, or a stepping stone to bigger and better things?
> 
> 3. Why/how do you think traditional gender roles came into existence? Which sex is stronger?
> 
> 4. Given the ubiquitous nature of social media, do you see any negative aspects of it? If there are, how do you think we can make it a wholly positive thing?
> 
> 5. Do you think the inculcation of sms-speak into normal writing is an evolution of the english language or is it degradation?
> 
> Suggest you pull out a few more proper samples from around the web to practice.



For writing:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/105568-ielts-getting-band-8-writing.html


----------



## ian.thomas

I dont have a major in IT. I have around 5.4 years of experience.

I have 1 years more which I can manage but its pretty old.

Do these guys do reference checks.

i also need sample reference letter for Business Analyst


----------



## sunnydayz1985

c1phertxt said:


> For the IELTS questions:
> 
> SPEAKING:
> 
> 
> 
> For writing:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/105568-ielts-getting-band-8-writing.html



And to add on to C1phertxt's list, sometime the topic may be a very trivial one...so u need to keep ur mind open to expecting simple topics as well. Eg: the topic my husband got was 'An incident that made you laugh recently'. So be prepared along those lines as well....


----------



## sunnydayz1985

sunnydayz1985 said:


> ACS site was down for maintenance till 7 AM aussie tym today...had seen a message on their site yday....


Would have expected to see a more graceful 'Maintenance' message though than saying invalid login and putting already anxious folks into panic mode.....Next tym on, will post in forum when I see the advance maintenance message.


----------



## c1phertxt

sunnydayz1985 said:


> And to add on to C1phertxt's list, sometime the topic may be a very trivial one...so u need to keep ur mind open to expecting simple topics as well. Eg: the topic my husband got was 'An incident that made you laugh recently'. So be prepared along those lines as well....


Yea I made some of that stuff up. Generally topics like that tend to be in the writing task. 

I got asked very simple stuff during my prev two IELTS exams


----------



## sunnydayz1985

c1phertxt said:


> Yea I made some of that stuff up. Generally topics like that tend to be in the writing task.
> 
> I got asked very simple stuff during my prev two IELTS exams


Any updates on your case c1phertxt?


----------



## c1phertxt

sunnydayz1985 said:


> Any updates on your case c1phertxt?


Still on Stage -4 "With assessor". Helplessly waiting... :hurt:


----------



## AUS2013

australia.ind said:


> Hi ,
> 
> How difficult it was for you to score "7" in writing.I'm really worried about writing.Have to take my IELTS on feb 14


There is a very good website; ielts-simon.com
Simon is the ex-examiner for IELTS and has provided number of sample essays here.
Also, there is one e-book available for sale on his website. 

Do visit his website, i am sure you will find much useful content.


----------



## sunnydayz1985

Guys,

Looks like my plea to update SkillSelect has been partially heard. They have updated details about rounds in Feb and so, now its official we'll have a 2nd round in Feb. But the sad part is the occupation ceilings have not been updated.  Hope they'll do that soon too...

Cheers


----------



## toughnetguys

RRag said:


> Congrats at least your application has moved to stage 4, let us know have you applied from onsite or offshore, your ANZSCO and years of exp..
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Raghuveer R


Thanks. I applied from offshore in "Software Engineer" category with 8.5 years of total experience. 
But even if my ACS results comes out sooner, I suspect my VETASSESS will take atleast 2 months...


----------



## jayptl

toughnetguys said:


> Thanks. I applied from offshore in "Software Engineer" category with 8.5 years of total experience.
> But even if my ACS results comes out sooner, I suspect my VETASSESS will take atleast 2 months...



HI ALL,

VETASSESS also assess IT occupation? again new things come in thread??

of yes

which should choose ACS or VETASSESS?


----------



## toughnetguys

jayptl said:


> HI ALL,
> 
> VETASSESS also assess IT occupation? again new things come in thread??
> 
> of yes
> 
> which should choose ACS or VETASSESS?


To clarify, I went for VETASSESS as I have a major in Mechanical Engineering where as I work as a Software Professional.


----------



## MrPerfect

Any results today.....or any progress?


----------



## josh.machine

Can you please tell that after ACS outcome is there any timeframe when we need to start the visa process?


----------



## rajesh.149

Finally received the positive ACS result. Getting ready to submit before the 18-Feb round. Some respite. 

ACS applied : 09-Dec
ACS Positive Assessment : 08-Feb
IELTS : R8.5/W8.5/L8/S7.5


----------



## MrTweek

> Looks like my plea to update SkillSelect has been partially heard. They have updated details about rounds in Feb and so, now its official we'll have a 2nd round in Feb. But the sad part is the occupation ceilings have not been updated. Hope they'll do that soon too...


Good to know. Occupation ceilings were always updated a little slower.

But also, in January they had less applicants than Invitations, so that means at the moment, everyone who applies in time will get an invitation, no matter how many points.
Also, that increases the chance that the ceiling of your occupation won't be reached to soon 



> Can you please tell that after ACS outcome is there any timeframe when we need to start the visa process?


You can file your EOI on the day you receive your results.


----------



## UdayBASIS

MrTweek said:


> Good to know. Occupation ceilings were always updated a little slower.
> 
> But also, in January they had less applicants than Invitations, so that means at the moment, everyone who applies in time will get an invitation, no matter how many points.
> Also, that increases the chance that the ceiling of your occupation won't be reached to soon
> 
> You can file your EOI on the day you receive your results.


Hi Tweak,

I would rather add a catch with the comment 'everyone who applies in time will get an invitation, irrespective of the points, provided there are slots still open in the ANZSCO code'

Because, anybody who is having points in a field where the Occupational ceiling has already been reached during Jan 1st or 2nd round, will not be getting the invitation.

So, it is based on the slots remaining on each ANZSCO code, presently the picture is rather bleak for BA's. (Not to discourage anybody, but that is the fact

Well, in any case, the above is just my guesstimate. we will know the truth only when the Occupational ceiling related information is published.
BR,
Uday


----------



## c1phertxt

rajesh.149 said:


> Finally received the positive ACS result. Getting ready to submit before the 18-Feb round. Some respite.
> 
> ACS applied : 09-Dec
> ACS Positive Assessment : 08-Feb
> IELTS : R8.5/W8.5/L8/S7.5


Congrats mate!  All the best for the EOI


----------



## AUS2013

rajesh.149 said:


> Finally received the positive ACS result. Getting ready to submit before the 18-Feb round. Some respite.
> 
> ACS applied : 09-Dec
> ACS Positive Assessment : 08-Feb
> IELTS : R8.5/W8.5/L8/S7.5


Congrats... Wish you gud luck for EOI


----------



## sunnydayz1985

Congrats Rajesh!  All the best for EOI!

Has anyone who is currently in Australia applied for Australian Police Clearance yet? If yes, could you please help with the steps?


----------



## UdayBASIS

rajesh.149 said:


> Finally received the positive ACS result. Getting ready to submit before the 18-Feb round. Some respite.
> 
> ACS applied : 09-Dec
> ACS Positive Assessment : 08-Feb
> IELTS : R8.5/W8.5/L8/S7.5


Congrats buddy!!

For all of us waiting for the results, patience is the word!!!

Having said the above, still it is very frustrating to watch the ACS site for updates every hour!!

BR,
Uday


----------



## c1phertxt

sunnydayz1985 said:


> Congrats Rajesh!  All the best for EOI!
> 
> Has anyone who is currently in Australia applied for Australian Police Clearance yet? If yes, could you please help with the steps?


Hola! 

What do you need help with? 

The AFP National police check is located here:
National Police Checks - Australian Federal Police


----------



## rajesh.149

UdayBASIS said:


> Congrats buddy!!
> 
> For all of us waiting for the results, patience is the word!!!
> 
> Having said the above, still it is very frustrating to watch the ACS site for updates every hour!!
> 
> BR,
> Uday



I can relate very well to that feeling .. but its only a matter of some more time !


----------



## RRag

rajesh.149 said:


> Finally received the positive ACS result. Getting ready to submit before the 18-Feb round. Some respite.
> 
> ACS applied : 09-Dec
> ACS Positive Assessment : 08-Feb
> IELTS : R8.5/W8.5/L8/S7.5


Congrats Rajesh... Please let em know what is your ANZCO (Skill) Code and years of experience.

Raghuveer R


----------



## Abrar

With the latest Report on Skillselect, it can be analysed that 1400 slots could not be filled in 2nd Round of 21st Jan'13 even though they have considered applications submitted till 21st Jan'13.

Going by that result, it looks like slots offered on 1st round of February i.e. 4th Feb, also would not have filled. Ultimately it is good for people who are awaiting for ACS or IELTS results to apply.


----------



## Abrar

Expecting my ACS +ve result to come atleast by Mid of March, I would be applying to EOI with 65 Points. 

Presently I am 32 years old so I am acquiring 30 points from age i.e. 25-32 (Inclusive)... However in coming August I will be 33 years old, which would reduce my 5 points.

I want to know whether there would be any impact on my 189 Visa application when I turn 33 in coming August while my application being in process during that month OR I should be concerned of exact points of EOI only while submitting the Visa application and it doesn't matter if my points reduces due to age during processing of application?

Any idea?


----------



## c1phertxt

Woohoo! Finally! Status says: In Progress. 

Now I'm getting really nervous. Hoping for a positive /worried


----------



## jayptl

Hi All,

Have anyone got negative reply??


----------



## sunnydayz1985

c1phertxt said:


> Woohoo! Finally! Status says: In Progress.
> 
> Now I'm getting really nervous. Hoping for a positive /worried


Wow! That's great..... Hoping u get ur +ve assessment result sooon....


----------



## Abrar

On Saturday??? Is it working day for ACS?



c1phertxt said:


> Woohoo! Finally! Status says: In Progress.
> 
> Now I'm getting really nervous. Hoping for a positive /worried


----------



## AUS2013

c1phertxt said:


> Woohoo! Finally! Status says: In Progress.
> 
> Now I'm getting really nervous. Hoping for a positive /worried


Hey congrats and besties.... U HV awaited very long for this.... Keep us posted


----------



## c1phertxt

AUS2013 said:


> Hey congrats and besties.... U HV awaited very long for this.... Keep us posted


Thanks mate!  Will do. 



Abrar said:


> On Saturday??? Is it working day for ACS?


Perhaps the CO is working overtime to clear his/her backlog?



sunnydayz1985 said:


> Wow! That's great..... Hoping u get ur +ve assessment result sooon....


Thanks a lot sunnydayz. 



jayptl said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Have anyone got negative reply??


I believe so... several pages behind.


----------



## superm

c1phertxt said:


> Woohoo! Finally! Status says: In Progress.
> 
> Now I'm getting really nervous. Hoping for a positive /worried


Congrats - best of luck!


----------



## Abrar

My concern is still unanswered...

Anybody having any idea on this...?



Abrar said:


> Expecting my ACS +ve result to come atleast by Mid of March, I would be applying to EOI with 65 Points.
> 
> Presently I am 32 years old so I am acquiring 30 points from age i.e. 25-32 (Inclusive)... However in coming August I will be 33 years old, which would reduce my 5 points.
> 
> I want to know whether there would be any impact on my 189 Visa application when I turn 33 in coming August while my application being in process during that month OR I should be concerned of exact points of EOI only while submitting the Visa application and it doesn't matter if my points reduces due to age during processing of application?
> 
> Any idea?


----------



## MrTweek

> I want to know whether there would be any impact on my 189 Visa application when I turn 33 in coming August while my application being in process during that month OR I should be concerned of exact points of EOI only while submitting the Visa application and it doesn't matter if my points reduces due to age during processing of application?


Let me google that for you...

On the SkillSelect page it states "Age - at time of invitation". That's pretty clear, isn't it?


----------



## Abrar

Yes bro... It makes sense.

Thanks.



MrTweek said:


> Let me google that for you...
> 
> On the SkillSelect page it states "Age - at time of invitation". That's pretty clear, isn't it?


----------



## AUS2013

Hey can we see Assessor's name to whom our application is assigned? I could not find it anywhere..


----------



## jayptl

Hi All,

Will ACS checks reference to all applicants?? I am confused coz I dont have good relation wid my past employer, may b due to hurdle he may forget my name too.

Wt to do in this situation??


----------



## krema

Hi,

On lodging docs and click SAVE, does it mean as if it was in your draft folder but will not send yet to ACS?


----------



## Abrar

ACS generally doesn't do background check of your documents. 

Background check of all your documents generally takes place in the final phase when you will apply to DIAC for Visa.

Regarding employer forgetting name of an employee. It is easily possible with anybody working in a big company. DIAC would definitely refer the employer letter that you would provide them before enquiring about you with your ex-employer.

Hope this helps.




jayptl said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Will ACS checks reference to all applicants?? I am confused coz I dont have good relation wid my past employer, may b due to hurdle he may forget my name too.
> 
> Wt to do in this situation??


----------



## Abrar

Final page of online application to ACS is Payment Page. Until unless you do not go for any sort of payment, application will not be lodged. 

You will see 'Submit' Button on the last page of the online application, which should be used to submit the application.



krema said:


> Hi,
> 
> On lodging docs and click SAVE, does it mean as if it was in your draft folder but will not send yet to ACS?


----------



## krema

Alright, thanks for that. Then they will send you an email with your membership login?




Abrar said:


> Final page of online application to ACS is Payment Page. Until unless you do not go for any sort of payment, application will not be lodged.
> 
> You will see 'Submit' Button on the last page of the online application, which should be used to submit the application.


----------



## Abrar

Yes. You are right there.



krema said:


> Alright, thanks for that. Then they will send you an email with your membership login?


----------



## krema

Alright, thank you. I will soon have my signature timeline too. I'm exited. 



Abrar said:


> Yes. You are right there.


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

*More than 51 days since Application Submission*



sunnydayz1985 said:


> I don't think they would count from date u applied, it's from the date that they hav received all documents. We had issues giving some of he docs from employer.....had a good deal of delay there, which is why our case was progressed only on 21st.
> I think in most other cases where it took 51 days or so, stage would hv progressed to 'with assesor' within days of applying...


I have applied ACS on 21st Dec for Me and my wife. Its going to be more than 51 days but its still in 'with assessor' stage. Don't know how long its going to take. It is really frustrating.


----------



## MrTweek

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> I have applied ACS on 21st Dec for Me and my wife. Its going to be more than 51 days but its still in 'with assessor' stage. Don't know how long its going to take. It is really frustrating.


Apparently that means nothing, it can move to "in progress" and then to "finalized" within a couple of hours. It's very likely that you will get a result this week.


----------



## c1phertxt

Wooo hoo!! Just got my ACS +ive. That was a big relief. Time to lodge my EOI...


----------



## sunnydayz1985

c1phertxt said:


> Wooo hoo!! Just got my ACS +ive. That was a big relief. Time to lodge my EOI...


Congrats C1phertxt!!!  Really happy for you! Good end to a loooooooooon wait! I hope we get ours this week itself, and hope the occupn ceiling does not get exhausted. So many decisions riding on that one thing! :/


----------



## UdayBASIS

c1phertxt said:


> Wooo hoo!! Just got my ACS +ive. That was a big relief. Time to lodge my EOI...


Hi Ciphertxt,

Worth the wait, I guess!!

Congrats buddy!

BR,
Uday


----------



## rpnight

Hey all, I applied on the 5th December...no documentation required and it quickly went to stage 4 - with assessor...however its been there since and hasn't moved...seems I have been very unlucky considering processing times you guys have had


----------



## rahulng

*ACS Skill Assessment process time*

Has anyone got their skill assessed from ACS?
I have applied on Jan 14, 2013 -- but it remain in stage 4 for more than 3 weeks now. Not sure how long does this process takes.

Please advice!


----------



## Abrar

Hi c1phertxt,

Really happy for you... Congrats and best of luck for coming EOI round.

Regards,
Abrar.




c1phertxt said:


> Wooo hoo!! Just got my ACS +ive. That was a big relief. Time to lodge my EOI...


----------



## Stigmatic

c1phertxt said:


> Wooo hoo!! Just got my ACS +ive. That was a big relief. Time to lodge my EOI...


Congratulations...

Finally you got it..


----------



## vsubnis

c1phertxt said:


> Wooo hoo!! Just got my ACS +ive. That was a big relief. Time to lodge my EOI...


Congratulations!!! Finally you got it. Happy for you


----------



## Abrar

Most probably you will get the result in this week. Best of luck. 



rpnight said:


> Hey all, I applied on the 5th December...no documentation required and it quickly went to stage 4 - with assessor...however its been there since and hasn't moved...seems I have been very unlucky considering processing times you guys have had


----------



## AUS2013

c1phertxt said:


> Wooo hoo!! Just got my ACS +ive. That was a big relief. Time to lodge my EOI...


Congrats!!!!!


----------



## c1phertxt

Thanks a ton everyone!  Really appreciate it.


----------



## thumbsup

c1phertxt said:


> Wooo hoo!! Just got my ACS +ive. That was a big relief. Time to lodge my EOI...


Wao.. long time to see this message of yours.. congrats.. and all the very best for EOI and further.


----------



## rajesh.149

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> I have applied ACS on 21st Dec for Me and my wife. Its going to be more than 51 days but its still in 'with assessor' stage. Don't know how long its going to take. It is really frustrating.


Hello Abhishek, expect good news this week, since I got result last week and had applied around-13/14-dec (I mean last doc submitted by that date.) All the best ..


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

rajesh.149 said:


> Hello Abhishek, expect good news this week, since I got result last week and had applied around-13/14-dec (I mean last doc submitted by that date.) All the best ..


Hope I will get by next week. But the week is going to be very long 

How much experience you have and during the tenure how many organisations were there. I have applied for Software Engineer.


----------



## josh.machine

josh.machine said:


> Can you please tell that after ACS outcome is there any timeframe when we need to start the visa process?


Can someone please answer this query, actually i am yet to give my ielts hence asking.


----------



## AUS2013

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> Hope I will get by next week. But the week is going to be very long
> 
> How much experience you have and during the tenure how many organisations were there. I have applied for Software Engineer.


I have also applied for Software engineer and I applied for ACS on 17th Dec.


----------



## Abrar

If I am not wrong, your ACS result is valid for 1 year from the issue date.



josh.machine said:


> Can someone please answer this query, actually i am yet to give my ielts hence asking.


----------



## c1phertxt

Hi guys,

Advice needed. 

I expect to receive the "Invitation" to file for 189 on 18 Feb 2013 (2nd round for Feb). I intend to file for my PR on 19 Feb 2013. However, my IELTS validity expires on 20/21 Feb 2013; ie a day or two after filing for my PR. My concern, therefore, is that would I be required to take a fresh IELTS even after filing for the 189 or the validity as on the date of filing for the PR is good enough?

Also, do all the EOI invitations come out on the day of the round (18th feb in my case)? Or does it take a few days?


----------



## UdayBASIS

c1phertxt said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Advice needed.
> 
> I expect to receive the "Invitation" to file for 189 on 18 Feb 2013 (2nd round for Feb). I intend to file for my PR on 19 Feb 2013. However, my IELTS validity expires on 20/21 Feb 2013; ie a day or two after filing for my PR. My concern, therefore, is that would I be required to take a fresh IELTS even after filing for the 189 or the validity as on the date of filing for the PR is good enough?
> 
> Also, do all the EOI invitations come out on the day of the round (18th feb in my case)? Or does it take a few days?


Hi Ciphertxt,

I do not know the answer for the first question. Seniors or Mods can help, I guess

w.r.t EOI invitations, last time (Feb 4th round), people received invitations by Feb 3rd evening India Time. So, I am pretty sure that, these invitations would come well before Feb 18th India time. So, I wouldn't be worried much about this!

BR,
Uday


----------



## MrTweek

> I expect to receive the "Invitation" to file for 189 on 18 Feb 2013 (2nd round for Feb). I intend to file for my PR on 19 Feb 2013. However, my IELTS validity expires on 20/21 Feb 2013; ie a day or two after filing for my PR. My concern, therefore, is that would I be required to take a fresh IELTS even after filing for the 189 or the validity as on the date of filing for the PR is good enough?


On the DIAC website, it says "English language ability at time of invitation". So you if you get your invitation with the Feb 18 round, you will be fine.


----------



## Abrar

Hi,

Regarding the 1st question, please post your concern in a new thread in below URL. A Registered Migration Agent of Australia will answer your question to the perfection. His name is Mark Northam.

Visas and immigration - Living and Working in Australia Forum With Immigration and Travel Information

Regarding 2nd question, it is observed that candidates are receiving invitations via email by early morning on same day of the round.

Regards,
Asrar.



c1phertxt said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Advice needed.
> 
> I expect to receive the "Invitation" to file for 189 on 18 Feb 2013 (2nd round for Feb). I intend to file for my PR on 19 Feb 2013. However, my IELTS validity expires on 20/21 Feb 2013; ie a day or two after filing for my PR. My concern, therefore, is that would I be required to take a fresh IELTS even after filing for the 189 or the validity as on the date of filing for the PR is good enough?
> 
> Also, do all the EOI invitations come out on the day of the round (18th feb in my case)? Or does it take a few days?


----------



## AUS2013

Did any one get +ve ACS result today???? Or COs are in Monday Blues


----------



## c1phertxt

AUS2013 said:


> Did any one get +ve ACS result today???? Or COs are in Monday Blues


Hehe.. I did.


----------



## espresso

Hi rahulng, 

*Official information:* The ACS FAQ states that you can expect your assessment to take 8-12 weeks. 

*Unofficial information:* Every application is different, so the processing time cannot be predicted accurately. Look at recent ACS applicant experiences in this thread to get some feeling for what to expect. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## Sathish Ramalingam

UdayBASIS said:


> Welcome Newbie!!
> 
> IMHO, Agents are not even needed 1%. The ACS website itself is self explanatory in providing answers to all possible questions.
> 
> To add to that, if you have any specific queries, We are here to help you out!
> 
> Why to pay unnecessarily pay the agents our Hard earned money!!
> 
> BR,
> Uday



Hi Uday,

This is Sathish form Bangalore.You seem very helpfull thought i will check with you few details.

I am BA gradutate with 9 years of ICT work expereince. I will be applying for System Analyst role. My questions is will ACS give me points for my qualification as they are not relavant to the work i do? or should i get assessed by VETASSES or my degree will be considered by DIAC without the assessment and 15 points will be awarded. 


one of my employer has closed down the business and i have all the relavant documents offer letter to Relieving letter, howerver i dont have the anything in specifc for experience certificate how this can be dealt?

Please let me know the steps to proceed with ACS assessment. I have so many questions it would be a great help if you can advice me .

Regards,
Sathish


----------



## poolmaniac747

*Computer studies degree*

Hi

I have a pass mark in Computer Studies and not an honours degree. Do you know how the ACS will mark this when i submit for assessment? Would a pass at degree level be enough for a successful assessment?

Many thanks


----------



## erbash

c1phertxt said:


> Wooo hoo!! Just got my ACS +ive. That was a big relief. Time to lodge my EOI...


Congratulations!! I am very happy for you. I just came back here to see your status. It must mean a lot because you have been waiting for long.


----------



## Osden

Yey...Finally got a positive result after ACS requested me to convert my Skills Application to RPL!!


----------



## superm

Sathish Ramalingam said:


> Hi Uday,
> 
> This is Sathish form Bangalore.You seem very helpfull thought i will check with you few details.
> 
> I am BA gradutate with 9 years of ICT work expereince. I will be applying for System Analyst role. My questions is will ACS give me points for my qualification as they are not relavant to the work i do? or should i get assessed by VETASSES or my degree will be considered by DIAC without the assessment and 15 points will be awarded.
> 
> 
> one of my employer has closed down the business and i have all the relavant documents offer letter to Relieving letter, howerver i dont have the anything in specifc for experience certificate how this can be dealt?
> 
> Please let me know the steps to proceed with ACS assessment. I have so many questions it would be a great help if you can advice me .
> 
> Regards,
> Sathish


For your general question regarding steps to proceed with ACS assessment for Australian PR - you can check this page.


----------



## c1phertxt

Osden said:


> Yey...Finally got a positive result after ACS requested me to convert my Skills Application to RPL!!


Jesus christ! You had filed on the 25th of Nov?  That was a truly long wait.

Congrats mate and all the best for the EOI.


----------



## Abrar

Did any one body get any update from ACS today..? Apparently nothing so far...


----------



## sunnydayz1985

Nah...I have even stopped checking as frequently as I used to..... It's almost sure that occupn ceiling for 261112 has been met...so sort of lost hope...


----------



## UdayBASIS

sunnydayz1985 said:


> Nah...I have even stopped checking as frequently as I used to..... It's almost sure that occupn ceiling for 261112 has been met...so sort of lost hope...


Well, don't loose hope!

We never know, what is in store tomorrow! Just yesterday Ciphertxt got the result, so cheer up guys!!

BR,
Uday


----------



## Abrar

Don't loose hope. If Almighty wills, you shall get the +ve result soon and would get invitation as well.

Meanwhile when did you apply for Skill Assessment?



sunnydayz1985 said:


> Nah...I have even stopped checking as frequently as I used to..... It's almost sure that occupn ceiling for 261112 has been met...so sort of lost hope...


----------



## AUS2013

Abrar said:


> Did any one body get any update from ACS today..? Apparently nothing so far...


No updates I believe


----------



## Abrar

Hi Uday,

Few days ago, somebody told you in this forum that SAP guys gets skill assessment faster.

I was happy to see that message. But seeing the duration of your processing, it doesn't look that any such concept exists.

ACS guys were on long vacation. Wish now they work harder and dispatch the results sooner.



UdayBASIS said:


> Well, don't loose hope!
> 
> We never know, what is in store tomorrow! Just yesterday Ciphertxt got the result, so cheer up guys!!
> 
> BR,
> Uday


----------



## UdayBASIS

Abrar said:


> Hi Uday,
> 
> Few days ago, somebody told you in this forum that SAP guys gets skill assessment faster.
> 
> I was happy to see that message. But seeing the duration of your processing, it doesn't look that any such concept exists.
> 
> ACS guys were on long vacation. Wish now they work harder and dispatch the results sooner.


Well, your words are true!

And, I guess that the statement 'SAP guys gets assessed quicker' might also have been true earlier. Although, I think, it is dependent on the CO.

But, this 3 week holiday and the pile up probably has shaken up things and it might take a while for things to settle in. It could also be that, the SAP specific / ERP specific CO (If they are allocating based on the Domain), might have got more applications than usual. (I doubt, this is the case, since the applications are processed from an open queue, and the assessment is based on the supporting materials and so -on.

In any case, I am looking for March 4th round, so no worries till then!!

BR,
Uday


----------



## MrPerfect

Hello every one

Any results today?

For EOI submition what documents do we require?


----------



## Abrar

Oh! How I wish that I also get into the round of March 4th... Though it is not looking realistic now. Still hoping for the best. :eyebrows:

Meanwhile, all the best for IELTS exam buddy... Hope you come out with flying colours.



UdayBASIS said:


> Well, your words are true!
> 
> And, I guess that the statement 'SAP guys gets assessed quicker' might also have been true earlier. Although, I think, it is dependent on the CO.
> 
> But, this 3 week holiday and the pile up probably has shaken up things and it might take a while for things to settle in. It could also be that, the SAP specific / ERP specific CO (If they are allocating based on the Domain), might have got more applications than usual. (I doubt, this is the case, since the applications are processed from an open queue, and the assessment is based on the supporting materials and so -on.
> 
> In any case, I am looking for March 4th round, so no worries till then!!
> 
> BR,
> Uday


----------



## Abrar

Looks like no results today for our forum guys.

EOI Submission does not need any document to be attached/uploaded. It just needs information. 

However, before submitting EOI, you need to have your IELTS and ACS results in your hand to fillup relevant information in EOI Application.



MrPerfect said:


> Hello every one
> 
> Any results today?
> 
> For EOI submition what documents do we require?


----------



## MrPerfect

Abrar said:


> Looks like no results today for our forum guys.
> 
> EOI Submission does not need any document to be attached/uploaded. It just needs information.
> 
> However, before submitting EOI, you need to have your IELTS and ACS results in your hand to fillup relevant information in EOI Application.


Thank you Abrar


----------



## UdayBASIS

Abrar said:


> Oh! How I wish that I also get into the round of March 4th... Though it is not looking realistic now. Still hoping for the best. :eyebrows:
> 
> Meanwhile, all the best for IELTS exam buddy... Hope you come out with flying colours.


Thanks Abrar!!

Tomo, I have speaking and day after tomorrow, I have L, & W.

ACS should not take much time! Lets hope, we can apply for the 4th march round!

BR,
Uday


----------



## aussie_german

Finally got the results .. :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

Received positive skill assessment. Both my masters degree and my bachelors degree were considered and also all my experience (8+ years ) was considered. 

I applied for the ACS on 19th dec. It moved to step 4 "with assessor" on the 20th dec. Today morning the mail was there in my inbox with the positive result 

So now moving on to the next step "EOI"


----------



## Abrar

Congratulations... Nice to see somebody getting positive result today...

Best of Luck for your EOI.




aussie_german said:


> Finally got the results .. :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Received positive skill assessment. Both my masters degree and my bachelors degree were considered and also all my experience (8+ years ) was considered.
> 
> I applied for the ACS on 19th dec. It moved to step 4 "with assessor" on the 20th dec. Today morning the mail was there in my inbox with the positive result
> 
> So now moving on to the next step "EOI"


----------



## aussie_german

Abrar said:


> Congratulations... Nice to see somebody getting positive result today...
> 
> Best of Luck for your EOI.


Thanks abrar


----------



## Abrar

Ok. Be relaxed in your speaking test and 1 small mantra that I used. Do not stop speaking in 2nd section until he/she stops you.

I felt I really stumbled in 1st section but made it up in 2nd & 3rd.

Seeing 19th Dec. application getting result today. Who knows, you might get your ACS +ve result in this week. 

Let us know how it goes.



UdayBASIS said:


> Thanks Abrar!!
> 
> Tomo, I have speaking and day after tomorrow, I have L, & W.
> 
> ACS should not take much time! Lets hope, we can apply for the 4th march round!
> 
> BR,
> Uday


----------



## UdayBASIS

aussie_german said:


> Finally got the results .. :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Received positive skill assessment. Both my masters degree and my bachelors degree were considered and also all my experience (8+ years ) was considered.
> 
> I applied for the ACS on 19th dec. It moved to step 4 "with assessor" on the 20th dec. Today morning the mail was there in my inbox with the positive result
> 
> So now moving on to the next step "EOI"


Congrats!!

it is a welcome sign today, cause, most of us have rescind to this being a non-eventful day!

Also, guys, are there anybody out there who applied till Dec 22, and not got their result yet?

BR,
Uday


----------



## aussie_german

One question about submitting EOI .. We are expecting our first child in the first week of march  .. should i wait till then or should i submit the EOI now and can include our baby later on after the CO has been assigned ..


----------



## RRag

UdayBASIS said:


> Thanks Abrar!!
> 
> Tomo, I have speaking and day after tomorrow, I have L, & W.
> 
> ACS should not take much time! Lets hope, we can apply for the 4th march round!
> 
> BR,
> Uday



All the best for IELTS...

Raghuveer R


----------



## UdayBASIS

aussie_german said:


> One question about submitting EOI .. We are expecting our first child in the first week of march  .. should i wait till then or should i submit the EOI now and can include our baby later on after the CO has been assigned ..


Congrats first of all for the new arrival of happiness!

I would suggest to Apply for the EOI and, I don't think there is any valid reason to wait till march, especially when the Occupational ceiling factor comes into play.

In any case, You can add the infant to the application, even after the CO is assigned.

BR,
Uday


----------



## Abrar

You would not need to provide any document proof of your dependants in EOI Application. You only need to show the document proof while submitting for Visa.

However I believe it is better to fill up the application with whatever currently existing you have. Without any problem, you shall be able to add your new born child in your application in future after consultatig your CO.

Wish your family good luck with new family member coming... 



aussie_german said:


> One question about submitting EOI .. We are expecting our first child in the first week of march  .. should i wait till then or should i submit the EOI now and can include our baby later on after the CO has been assigned ..


----------



## UdayBASIS

Abrar said:


> Ok. Be relaxed in your speaking test and 1 small mantra that I used. Do not stop speaking in 2nd section until he/she stops you.
> 
> I felt I really stumbled in 1st section but made it up in 2nd & 3rd.
> 
> Seeing 19th Dec. application getting result today. Who knows, you might get your ACS +ve result in this week.
> 
> Let us know how it goes.


Thanks buddy!!

I will keep it in mind!! Hopefully, things fall in place tomorrow, as we would want it to be!

BR,
Uday


----------



## MrPerfect

All the best Uday for your IELTS...


----------



## thumbsup

UdayBASIS said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> it is a welcome sign today, cause, most of us have rescind to this being a non-eventful day!
> 
> Also, guys, are there anybody out there who applied till Dec 22, and not got their result yet?
> 
> BR,
> Uday


count me.. applied 22nd dec.. Still waiting !


----------



## Abrar

All the best. You might get the result in a couple of days. 

If you get, then do update in this forum.



thumbsup said:


> count me.. applied 22nd dec.. Still waiting !


----------



## AUS2013

thumbsup said:


> count me.. applied 22nd dec.. Still waiting !


Applied on 17th Dec, result still awaited


----------



## thumbsup

Abrar said:


> All the best. You might get the result in a couple of days.
> 
> If you get, then do update in this forum.


Thanks 
Surely. Would love to update in couple of days . Lets see


----------



## sunnydayz1985

UdayBASIS said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> it is a welcome sign today, cause, most of us have rescind to this being a non-eventful day!
> 
> Also, guys, are there anybody out there who applied till Dec 22, and not got their result yet?
> 
> BR,
> Uday


We applied for my hubby"s ACS on 21st.....


----------



## sunnydayz1985

All the very best for your IELTS Uday!!! Do ur best!!


----------



## sunnydayz1985

Abrar said:


> Don't loose hope. If Almighty wills, you shall get the +ve result soon and would get invitation as well.
> 
> Meanwhile when did you apply for Skill Assessment?


Applied on 21st Abrar.....


----------



## sunnydayz1985

Just checked ACS with 0 hope.....n guess what, status is in-progress.... THANK GOD!!!
Praying for a positive assessment soon.... N hoping for a miracle in terms of occupn ceiling.....

Applied on 21/12.


----------



## jyotikhtr

savyasree said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Please can anyone help me out with ACS checklist. I am applying myself no agents!
> -also any format available for employer reference letters
> -when sent online copies that has to be certified?
> -certified or notary? what is the difference and do all docs need to notorised or certified?
> 
> please help me out as will be applying next week.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Savya,

Please see this. Certified copy means attestation by an advocate/notary on the photocopy of the document. It also has a stamps of 'true copy of the original'. I would suggest to get in touch with any notary in your area.

Regards.


----------



## imstaying

sunnydayz1985 said:


> Just checked ACS with 0 hope.....n guess what, status is in-progress.... THANK GOD!!!
> Praying for a positive assessment soon.... N hoping for a miracle in terms of occupn ceiling.....
> 
> Applied on 21/12.


Best of luck! :clap2:


----------



## MrTweek

Abrar said:


> Looks like no results today for our forum guys.
> 
> EOI Submission does not need any document to be attached/uploaded. It just needs information.
> 
> However, before submitting EOI, you need to have your IELTS and ACS results in your hand to fillup relevant information in EOI Application.





> Nah...I have even stopped checking as frequently as I used to..... It's almost sure that occupn ceiling for 261112 has been met...so sort of lost hope...


sunndydayz: what visa are your currently on and how long will it be valid? In the worst case, you'll get an invitation on July 1st, would that help in any way?


----------



## sunnydayz1985

imstaying said:


> Best of luck! :clap2:


Thank you!


----------



## sunnydayz1985

MrTweek said:


> sunndydayz: what visa are your currently on and how long will it be valid? In the worst case, you'll get an invitation on July 1st, would that help in any way?


We are on 457 currently and that's valid for another couple of years, as long as my hubby's company extends his contract, which is till Dec 2013 for now. But lot of other stuff depending on this decision...Let's see what God's plans are...


----------



## MrTweek

Well, at least it's not critical then 
You'll surely get your visa until December. But I know what you mean, having this insecurity in your head is not a nice thing,

I really need to get at least a bridging visa before April 2nd and although this is very likely going to work out, I keep worrying what if something goes wrong %)


----------



## UdayBASIS

sunnydayz1985 said:


> Just checked ACS with 0 hope.....n guess what, status is in-progress.... THANK GOD!!!
> Praying for a positive assessment soon.... N hoping for a miracle in terms of occupn ceiling.....
> 
> Applied on 21/12.


Hi Sunnydayz!!

As already mentioned yesterday, Hang on to the HOPE, You never know, what is in store for You, until it really happens!
You owe me a Treat!!! Hopefully, when we meet in the OZland!

All the best!!

Hopefully the result in a couple of hours from now!! 

BR,
Uday


----------



## sunnydayz1985

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi Sunnydayz!!
> 
> As already mentioned yesterday, Hang on to the HOPE, You never know, what is in store for You, until it really happens!
> You owe me a Treat!!! Hopefully, when we meet in the OZland!
> 
> All the best!!
> 
> Hopefully the result in a couple of hours from now!!
> 
> BR,
> Uday


 Thx Uday! I think urs is on the way too, seeing u submitted on 24th. Good luck!


----------



## Abrar

Wow!!! They are going pretty fast now...

Hope everything goes as planned by you.



sunnydayz1985 said:


> Just checked ACS with 0 hope.....n guess what, status is in-progress.... THANK GOD!!!
> Praying for a positive assessment soon.... N hoping for a miracle in terms of occupn ceiling.....
> 
> Applied on 21/12.


----------



## ramanj

I ma not able to open the acs link and check the status, anybody getting the same problem?


----------



## SAPBINovice

Hello Everyone,
Looks like i may be late to jump into this boat but will surely jump soon for ACS validation.
About myself: SAP BI senior level profile with over 11 yrs intl exp. Now thought of choosing a final destination and picked up Ausi after reading through various forums and websites.
Will be glad if people can input any tips for expediting the application to ACS and then for EOI.I not hiring any agent for application processing.
Thanks and Good luck to all.
Veekay


----------



## sunnydayz1985

Got positive assessment results for my husband's applicn a while ago.....hoping against hope for getting thru the next round.


----------



## sunnydayz1985

I had the same issue till a few mins bak....n wn i finally could login, it was case finalized


----------



## UdayBASIS

ramanj said:


> I ma not able to open the acs link and check the status, anybody getting the same problem?


Hi,

it is working for me! Just try to access after clearing your browser cache!

BR,
Uday


----------



## UdayBASIS

SAPBINovice said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Looks like i may be late to jump into this boat but will surely jump soon for ACS validation.
> About myself: SAP BI senior level profile with over 11 yrs intl exp. Now thought of choosing a final destination and picked up Ausi after reading through various forums and websites.
> Will be glad if people can input any tips for expediting the application to ACS and then for EOI.I not hiring any agent for application processing.
> Thanks and Good luck to all.
> Veekay


Welcome to the Forum!

Good decision to move down under!

Check in ACS website about the Assessment process and prepare for documents required.

If anything specially required, give us a shout! We can do our best!

By the way, there is no way to expedite the process! Only handle for us, is submitting all required documents in full, so that, there wont be any delay back and forth for extra documents.

BR,
Uday


----------



## UdayBASIS

sunnydayz1985 said:


> Got positive assessment results for my husband's applicn a while ago.....hoping against hope for getting thru the next round.


Congratso!!!

Now the target it Feb 18th Round! I am sure, You have your EOI ready!! Only the Submit button has to be clicked!! 

All the best!

BR,
Uday


----------



## Abrar

Wow!!! Great news. Congratulations... 

How much points your husband would be claiming?




sunnydayz1985 said:


> Got positive assessment results for my husband's applicn a while ago.....hoping against hope for getting thru the next round.


----------



## AUS2013

sunnydayz1985 said:


> Got positive assessment results for my husband's applicn a while ago.....hoping against hope for getting thru the next round.


Hey congrats... Good luck for EOI!!!!

I believe my CO is very slow.. I applied on 17th dec


----------



## sunnydayz1985

Does Aqf bachelor degree with a major in computing mean we can select bachelor degree n claim 15 points or aqf option for 10 points??


----------



## UdayBASIS

sunnydayz1985 said:


> Does Aqf bachelor degree with a major in computing mean we can select bachelor degree n claim 15 points or aqf option for 10 points??


Yups, You can!!

BR,
Uday


----------



## MrTweek

> Does Aqf bachelor degree with a major in computing mean we can select bachelor degree n claim 15 points or aqf option for 10 points??


What do you mean by aqf option? AQF means Australian Qualification Framework.
If it's assessed as a Bachelor, you can of course claim the 15 points for a Bachelor.

See Australian Qualifications Framework - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## AUS2013

If approval does not come by 15th then I will not be able to file EOI for 18th Feb round


----------



## UdayBASIS

AUS2013 said:


> If approval does not come by 15th then I will not be able to file EOI for 18th Feb round


Well, Good Luck Buddy!!

Considering that, Yours moved to stage 4 by Jan 19, Yours should come within this week!

Lets hope for the best and prepare for the worst!

BR,
Uday


----------



## Abrar

Don't worry... As we can see the results coming out of application filed of 21st December as well. I believe you shall get it by tomorrow or max. day after tomorrow...

Best of luck... 



AUS2013 said:


> If approval does not come by 15th then I will not be able to file EOI for 18th Feb round


----------



## Abrar

It is almost mid of the month now but EOI Report for January has not been updated yet!!!

Once it is published, atleast candidates would get an idea of current occupation ceiling status.


----------



## Abrar

His status moved to Stage 4 on Dec 19 or Jan 19???



UdayBASIS said:


> Well, Good Luck Buddy!!
> 
> Considering that, Yours moved to stage 4 by Jan 19, Yours should come within this week!
> 
> Lets hope for the best and prepare for the worst!
> 
> BR,
> Uday


----------



## Abrar

Hey Uday,

At what time you have your speaking test today... OR it is already completed?

Regards,
Asrar


----------



## AUS2013

UdayBASIS said:


> Well, Good Luck Buddy!!
> 
> Considering that, Yours moved to stage 4 by Jan 19, Yours should come within this week!
> 
> Lets hope for the best and prepare for the worst!
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Yes.. right.. As I have applied through agent... just called her to prepare my EOI...


----------



## UdayBASIS

Abrar said:


> His status moved to Stage 4 on Dec 19 or Jan 19???


Well, It has moved on jan 19th. At least, that is what I believe seeing in one of his posts!

May be due to extra documents and 3 week holiday!

BR,
Uday


----------



## UdayBASIS

Abrar said:


> Hey Uday,
> 
> At what time you have your speaking test today... OR it is already completed?
> 
> Regards,
> Asrar


Yet to Man!!

Just waiting for it!! It is at 4:20 PM IST.

Will let you know how it went tomo!!

BR,
Uday


----------



## Abrar

Ok. Best of luck buddy... 



UdayBASIS said:


> Yet to Man!!
> 
> Just waiting for it!! It is at 4:20 PM IST.
> 
> Will let you know how it went tomo!!
> 
> BR,
> Uday


----------



## escaflowne

ACS +ve. I am yet to take IELTS. Can i fle EOI now.


----------



## UdayBASIS

escaflowne said:


> ACS +ve. I am yet to take IELTS. Can i fle EOI now.


Nopes, Dont file EOI.

Because, this is a prime reason for rejection. Without IELTS & ACS +ve results at the time of Invitation, the EOI is invalid. And hence, any PR application made on basis of such Invitations are also rejected right away! Easiest way to loose 3060 AUD!

BR,
Uday


----------



## UdayBASIS

Abrar said:


> Ok. Best of luck buddy...


Thanks! Would need a ton of them!

BR,
Uday


----------



## Abrar

Sorry but you cannot file EOI untill you have valid IELTS result in your hand.

In EOI online application you need to provide IELTS TRF Number that you get in IELTS Report Card.



escaflowne said:


> ACS +ve. I am yet to take IELTS. Can i fle EOI now.


----------



## escaflowne

Thanks Abrar & UdayBASIS


----------



## sunnydayz1985

A quick question...

While filing EOI, when we select 190 class, we are hoping for a state to nominate us, right? Or does it mean we have to have an invite from state before we can opt for it? Slightly confused. Please help....


----------



## alapatna

Hi c1phertxt,

Below is outcome from ACS Team:

The outcome of the assessment have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your Master of Science in Information Technology from XXX University completed February 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an *AQF Master Degree* with a major in computing.

Your Bachelor of Information Technology from XXX University completed January 2004 has been assessed as comparable to an *AQF Associate Degree* with a major in computing

Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least 20hrs per week:

My Questions:

1) Will my bachelors degree cause to loose my points against educational qualifications because ACS assessment stated as Associate Degree or Can I claim 15 Points.

Can you please advise.




c1phertxt said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> The issue appears to be related to your Bachelor's Degree of Engineering not being equal to an AQF Bachelor's Degree.
> 
> Requirements:
> AQF Bachelor's Degree + 2 years
> OR
> AQF Associate's Degree + 5 years
> 
> Since your Bachelor's degree has been assessed to be an associate's degree, your experience of 3 yrs 2 months is inadequate. The MCITP is assessed to be a diploma; therefore your highest relevant education is the Associate's degree.
> 
> An excerpt from the ACS Guidelines:
> "A major in a Bachelor degree must have a minimum of two equivalent full-time semesters of ICT content. Such ICT content must progress through all years of the program with at least one third of it being at a demonstrably advanced level (final year level)."
> 
> Did you submit a detailed course description and listing to ACS along with your application? Also, does your course meet the stated requirements given above?


----------



## MrTweek

No, you can't even apply for state nomination before you filed your EoI. I guess, the safest option is to tick the boxes for 189 and 190, just in case. At least that's what I'm planning to do.


----------



## Sanje

*Acs Result ??*

i submitter ACS on 2013-JANU-12 . But still it is in 4th stage .
i dont when i am getting result ??


----------



## Abrar

I submitted on 16th Jan '13, so we have submitted almost in the same period.

Meanwhile, on what date your application status moved to Stage 4?

We can expect our result in last week of February at the earliest OR should get maximum by 2nd week of March.




Sanje said:


> i submitter ACS on 2013-JANU-12 . But still it is in 4th stage .
> i dont when i am getting result ??


----------



## MrTweek

From what people reported here, applications take between 52 and 65 days.

So that means...


> i submitter ACS on 2013-JANU-12 . But still it is in 4th stage .
> i dont when i am getting result ??


Between 5th and 18th of March.



> I submitted on 16th Jan '13[...] We can expect our result in last week of February at the earliest OR should get maximum by 2nd week of March.


Earliest date would be 8th of March for you, but probably it'll be the week 11th-15th of March.


----------



## dmitry86

Hey, I submitted mined on Jan 10, still Stage 4. Keep calm and do expect it by the end of the month.


----------



## Sandeep Reddy

Hi,

I got my ACS result today, applied on Dec 17th. Unfortunately, I am not happy with the result as they have considered only 2.9 years of experience out of 5 years of experience.

I have 5 years of experience and worked for 2 companies. My previous company experience is not considered and given the reason as follows,

Dates: 08/07 - 02/10 (0yrs 0mths) 
Position: Software Engineer - Not Assessable due to Insufficient Detail.

However, I have given following documents,

1. Reference.pdf
a. Reference Letter (page 1): This document contains start date (01/08/2007) and finish date (12/02/2010), and addressof the company in India. 
b. Relieving Letter (page 2)

2. Statutory Declaration.pdf
a. Self-Declaration (page 1 & 2)
b. Statutory Declaration from my Lead (page 3 & 4): This document contains full time employment type, tenure in the company and description of Duties (Roles and Responsibilities) performed.

I desperately need your help on how do I proceed with this. I need the assessment for 5 years otherwise I cannot meet the points 

Please advise and help.


----------



## UdayBASIS

Hi Abrar,

Did my speaking test yesterday, but did not perform to the potential!

Anyways today going to appear for L,R & W.

Lets hope!!


----------



## MrTweek

> Position: Software Engineer - Not Assessable due to Insufficient Detail.
> ------
> a. Reference Letter (page 1): This document contains start date (01/08/2007) and finish date (12/02/2010), and addressof the company in India.


They did not tell you which detail is missing? What did the reference letter contain?

Also, when did you apply for ACS?


----------



## Sandeep Reddy

MrTweek said:


> They did not tell you which detail is missing? What did the reference letter contain?
> 
> Also, when did you apply for ACS?




No. they have not mentioned which detail is missing. Reference letter contains role, start date and end date, address of the company. 

I have submitted on 17th Dec


----------



## alapatna

Sandeep Reddy said:


> No. they have not mentioned which detail is missing. Reference letter contains role, start date and end date, address of the company.
> 
> I have submitted on 17th Dec


You can write an email to ACS and get it clarified. I am also facing issues related to my educational assessment.


----------



## AUS2013

So many results for 17dec... When will my wait get over


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

*55 Days and still counting*



varma.abhishekvarma said:


> I have applied ACS on 21st Dec for Me and my wife. Its going to be more than 51 days but its still in 'with assessor' stage. Don't know how long its going to take. It is really frustrating.


Its now 55 days and still counting . In the mean time waiting for the IELTS result which is due tomorrow . Hope I should make for the 1st round of March.


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

AUS2013 said:


> So many results for 17dec... When will my wait get over


Its a long wait for us. When have you applied.


----------



## MrTweek

> No. they have not mentioned which detail is missing. Reference letter contains role, start date and end date, address of the company.


That is all?
Here's a quote from the ACS website, about what a reference letter needs:


>  Start & Finish Dates of Employment
>  Description of Duties Performed
>  Hours worked - Full time or Part time
>  Country where Employment was Completed
>  Company Letterhead and signed by the author


Does yours have all of that? 2 and 3 seem important to me.



> Hope I should make for the 1st round of March.


Yeah, definitely. I would even say you have a fair chance of getting your result this week and thus be able to apply in time for the Feb 18 round.


----------



## sunnydayz1985

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi Abrar,
> 
> Did my speaking test yesterday, but did not perform to the potential!
> 
> Anyways today going to appear for L,R & W.
> 
> Lets hope!!


All the best for your L,R &W.


----------



## nishantpatil

Sanje said:


> i submitter ACS on 2013-JANU-12 . But still it is in 4th stage .
> i dont when i am getting result ??


Hi,

I submitted my ACS on 12th Dec 2012 and got the results on 4th Feb 2013. 
So you gotta wait for a while.


----------



## Sandeep Reddy

MrTweek said:


> That is all?
> Here's a quote from the ACS website, about what a reference letter needs:
> Does yours have all of that? 2 and 3 seem important to me.
> 
> 
> Yeah, definitely. I would even say you have a fair chance of getting your result this week and thus be able to apply in time for the Feb 18 round.


Thanks for your reply.

Reference letter provided by my company does not include roles and responsibilites and employment type (full time or part time). So, I have included statutary declaration from my supervisor. This document clearly says my roles and responsibilities and full time employment type. 

I have submitted the same way for my second company and that has been assessed.

I have replied to the same ACS Result mail and hoping to receive a reply from them.


----------



## rpnight

I lodged my ACS application on the 5th December...no extra paperwork...very quickly to stage 4 and its STILL there. Has ANYONE been waiting this long? :ranger:


----------



## AUS2013

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> Its a long wait for us. When have you applied.


I also applied on 17th dec


----------



## sunnydayz1985

rpnight said:


> I lodged my ACS application on the 5th December...no extra paperwork...very quickly to stage 4 and its STILL there. Has ANYONE been waiting this long? :ranger:


What's your profile like? Have you worked in multiple companies and have more than one degree to assess? Most of the folks in this forum who applied in th first week of december got their results before the Feb 4th round. So only reason I can think of for such a delay is if you have a complex profile...But hope you get your results soon, in time for the next round.


----------



## krema

If it is a statutory declaration from your senior colleague, it doesn't need to be on a company letterhead right? It should be notarized.


----------



## samy25

Hi every One

finally i got positive assessment from ACS.. Thank u all here in forum specially mr muhib minhas who dragged me out of all ambiguties and helped me to have this day finally  thanks all of u for ur direct and indirect help


----------



## Abrar

Hi Uday,

Hope you get more than 7 in speaking.

And by now you must have done with L, R & W as well.

Let us know how it went.



UdayBASIS said:


> Hi Abrar,
> 
> Did my speaking test yesterday, but did not perform to the potential!
> 
> Anyways today going to appear for L,R & W.
> 
> Lets hope!!


----------



## Abrar

Congratuations!!!

Got good result after waiting for sooooo long.



samy25 said:


> Hi every One
> 
> finally i got positive assessment from ACS.. Thank u all here in forum specially mr muhib minhas who dragged me out of all ambiguties and helped me to have this day finally  thanks all of u for ur direct and indirect help


----------



## Abrar

Oh! I think atleast in this forum everybody else have got results who have applied before 10th December.

Hope you get result by tomorrow. 



rpnight said:


> I lodged my ACS application on the 5th December...no extra paperwork...very quickly to stage 4 and its STILL there. Has ANYONE been waiting this long? :ranger:


----------



## MrPerfect

Any one applied in Christmas holidays got results yet?

please update if anybody got results today.


----------



## thumbsup

Hello All, I lodged EOI with primary applicant's detail as secondary applicant's ACS result still with assessor. I wish to update the EOI in case I get ACS results today or before the 18th feb round.

Hoping for the best!

Cheers.


----------



## alahari20

UdayBASIS said:


> Nopes, Dont file EOI.
> 
> Because, this is a prime reason for rejection. Without IELTS & ACS +ve results at the time of Invitation, the EOI is invalid. And hence, any PR application made on basis of such Invitations are also rejected right away! Easiest way to loose 3060 AUD!
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Hai Uday,

Have you got any response from ACS? Well, How was your IELTS eam today??

Thanks,
Alahari


----------



## expatkukku

Congrats!!!



samy25 said:


> Hi every One
> 
> finally i got positive assessment from ACS.. Thank u all here in forum specially mr muhib minhas who dragged me out of all ambiguties and helped me to have this day finally  thanks all of u for ur direct and indirect help


----------



## Colombo

sameera207 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodged for ACS assessment yesterday (23rd Oct) with 5 years 11 months exp as a software engineer. I am curious as to why they havent counted 1 year 8 months for you. Just clarifying as i am worried as tro if they cut experience from my 5 years and 11 months i might not have enough to get 10 points for 5 year
> 
> 1. Didnt they ask for further details in during the process prior to stating "Not Assessable due to insufficient details". ?
> 
> 2. Did you produce detailed service letters stating roles/responsibilities, etc. for the deducted job experience?
> 
> 3. Does the designation under which the deducted 1 year and 8 months that you worked, the same as your ANZO job code?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sameera207



Dear Sameera,

I need a bit of help with related to police certificate.
Do we need to wait till the assigned a CO to apply for pcc and medical certificate

else place tell me what is the process of applying for a PCC @ sri lanka

Best regards

Colombo


----------



## MrTweek

> Do we need to wait till the assigned a CO to apply for pcc and medical certificate


Police Check is completely independent from Visa application. You apply for this at the police of your country and they obviously know nothing about your visa progress.
I got my PCC long before I even filed my EOI.


----------



## sunnydayz1985

samy25 said:


> Hi every One
> 
> finally i got positive assessment from ACS.. Thank u all here in forum specially mr muhib minhas who dragged me out of all ambiguties and helped me to have this day finally  thanks all of u for ur direct and indirect help


Congrats Samy! Glad that things worked well for you....did u have to go via RPL or did you get it sorted with ACS in some other way. Maybe, it would benefit others in the forum if you share the steps you took... Good luck with ur EOI and invitation....


----------



## rahulng

I have applied on 22 Dec 2012 and still awaiting my results.
Please anybody update if they received their results who have applied during this time. Its a very long wait indeed


----------



## UdayBASIS

Hi All,

No response yet from ACS. Hoping to get the result within the next weekend!

IELTS L,R &W went fine, and I am satisfied with my performance. Don't know yet about the Speaking part though! Well, here at the least, the result will be out by 27th Feb and have to wait till then to see!

Thanks everyone!

BR,
Uday


----------



## AUS2013

rahulng said:


> I have applied on 22 Dec 2012 and still awaiting my results.
> Please anybody update if they received their results who have applied during this time. Its a very long wait indeed


I applied on 17th DEC and result is awaited.... I don't think I will be able to make for 18th Feb round... It will extend to first round of march hopefully....


----------



## UdayBASIS

AUS2013 said:


> I applied on 17th DEC and result is awaited.... I don't think I will be able to make for 18th Feb round... It will extend to first round of march hopefully....


Hi Aus,

By any chance, did your application go to stage 3 for want of documents?

Because, this could very well be a factor. If not, then I guess, Your CO is the same as CIphertxt's!

BR,
Uday


----------



## AUS2013

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi Aus,
> 
> By any chance, did your application go to stage 3 for want of documents?
> 
> Because, this could very well be a factor. If not, then I guess, Your CO is the same as CIphertxt's!
> 
> BR,
> Uday


No it didn't go to stage 3... Yes I believe that CO assigned is the same as Ciphertxr


----------



## UdayBASIS

AUS2013 said:


> No it didn't go to stage 3... Yes I believe that CO assigned is the same as Ciphertxr


oh!! Then, it seems, gotta wait for the result for another week!! 

Hope that, mine didn't get assign to the same CO.

BR,
Uday


----------



## samy25

sunnydayz1985 said:


> Congrats Samy! Glad that things worked well for you....did u have to go via RPL or did you get it sorted with ACS in some other way. Maybe, it would benefit others in the forum if you share the steps you took... Good luck with ur EOI and invitation....


Thanks alot...n again thanks u all for sharing my happiness  ..

My exp was a bit nerve shaking. i applied in Nov with confidence but jan 15th i got the email that i have to come through RPL. they gave me 30 days for that. RPL form is so damn tricky as after so many years experience i got nuts that wat to write.. i searched alot on internet with no hope. but ppl in this forum help me to understand wat exactly they want in RPL. so i made ten drafts and finally came up with final document after so many sleepless nights.
i never studied this much before  as they want to know every thing if u really have done. so no hanky panky can save u up. 

one should read their questions atleast ten times to understand that wat they want to know.

only reading n making drafts can help u. and for sure after that u really need some other person to read it for u to trace out ur shortfalls. (because u start living in RPL thing so u r unable to make any difference in words and ideas )
for ppl facing rpl.following tips will be helpful:

1-= read out again n again questions and start making ur draft with first thought.
2= in knowledge area simply pick the area u have acquired knowledge and atleat u should be able to give the trace that how u got this knowledge. forexample if u pick hardware/software knowledge. tell as u have read in ur watever degree or course n tell a little about the course in brief that wat u have acquired. make sure to read ACS CBOK area of knowledge guideline and try to cover the topic they list.

3=a brief summary to link ur work and area of knowledge. ((no heavy terminology, its like sharing ur real life experience stroy telling style).

4= avoid copying any content from net or from any other person s application. they always have software to detect plegarism.

5=projects report : answer breifly and to the point whatever they asked. if u have done the project ,u can easily answer the question but yes nervousness always there and u think that u r not doing good enough ..so start it with making drafts.. so it would give u clearity gradually and u will win the race. Insha ALLAh..

good luck for every one .that is my heartest pray for all/.........


----------



## AUS2013

UdayBASIS said:


> oh!! Then, it seems, gotta wait for the result for another week!!
> 
> Hope that, mine didn't get assign to the same CO.
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Good luck... Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## UdayBASIS

Any results today?

I guess everybody who have applied before the Christmas holidays already received their results. Or are there somebody still waiting?
BR,
Uday


----------



## Abrar

Hi Uday,

Good luck with your IELTS result on 27th Feb.

And yes, I too wish that my case is not assigned to the same CO. 



UdayBASIS said:


> oh!! Then, it seems, gotta wait for the result for another week!!
> 
> Hope that, mine didn't get assign to the same CO.
> 
> BR,
> Uday


----------



## sunnydayz1985

Hi All,

Can anyone tell me the difference between individual state nominated (190) visa and the regional state sponsorship visa (489)? How does one get invited under 190?

When we apply for EOI and select 189 & 190, and if occupation ceiling is met, is there a chance of getting invitation through 190, as I assume occupn ceiling is for 189. Even in skillselect reports, they have only given count for 189 and 489 invites. 

Does the below paragraph from skill select website refer to 190?
_
"The above automated invitation rounds do not include invitations issued under the state and territory government nominated subclasses. State and territory governments nominate throughout the month for state and territory nominated points tested skilled migration and business innovation and investment visas. Separate results for these visa subclasses are provided monthly."_


----------



## jayptl

Abrar said:


> ACS generally doesn't do background check of your documents.
> 
> Background check of all your documents generally takes place in the final phase when you will apply to DIAC for Visa.
> 
> Regarding employer forgetting name of an employee. It is easily possible with anybody working in a big company. DIAC would definitely refer the employer letter that you would provide them before enquiring about you with your ex-employer.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thnx Abar for valuable promp

If My employer may b unable to refer my contact for verification if DIAC approach you him?? than wt to do??


----------



## alapatna

UdayBASIS said:


> Any results today?
> 
> I guess everybody who have applied before the Christmas holidays already received their results. Or are there somebody still waiting?
> BR,
> Uday


Hi,

The outcome of the ACS assessment have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code and rated for my Master’s degree as comparable to an *AQF Master Degree* with a major in computing. But my Bachelor’s degree was mentioned as *AQF Associate Degree* with a major in computing.

*Due the bachelor’s degree rating, am I losing my educational points on Skillselct. I need clarification on this as few people saying that I have 0 points/others saying that I can claim 10 points/some others saying that I can claim entire 15 points. *

Guys, please advise. 

Thanks in advance for your valued inputs.


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

UdayBASIS said:


> Any results today?
> 
> I guess everybody who have applied before the Christmas holidays already received their results. Or are there somebody still waiting?
> BR,
> Uday


I am still waiting Uday. Applied on 21st and the application never went to stage 3.

Abhishek


----------



## jayptl

alapatna said:


> Hi,
> 
> The outcome of the ACS assessment have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code and rated for my Master’s degree as comparable to an *AQF Master Degree* with a major in computing. But my Bachelor’s degree was mentioned as *AQF Associate Degree* with a major in computing.
> 
> *Due the bachelor’s degree rating, am I losing my educational points on Skillselct. I need clarification on this as few people saying that I have 0 points/others saying that I can claim 10 points/some others saying that I can claim entire 15 points. *
> 
> Guys, please advise.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your valued inputs.



Only ACS can give you proper guide, coz they just match your qualification with aus quali.


----------



## alapatna

jayptl said:


> Only ACS can give you proper guide, coz they just match your qualification with aus quali.


Hi Jayptl,

I contacted ACS Team, regarding my educational points eligibility they are saying to me to contact DIAC. How to contact them, I can see any contact details on immigration site. Any idea??


----------



## jayptl

alapatna said:


> Hi Jayptl,
> 
> I contacted ACS Team, regarding my educational points eligibility they are saying to me to contact DIAC. How to contact them, I can see any contact details on immigration site. Any idea??




I think u may get 15 pts, as in my assessment same this is mentioned as yours.

dont worry


----------



## UdayBASIS

alapatna said:


> Hi,
> 
> The outcome of the ACS assessment have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code and rated for my Master’s degree as comparable to an *AQF Master Degree* with a major in computing. But my Bachelor’s degree was mentioned as *AQF Associate Degree* with a major in computing.
> 
> *Due the bachelor’s degree rating, am I losing my educational points on Skillselct. I need clarification on this as few people saying that I have 0 points/others saying that I can claim 10 points/some others saying that I can claim entire 15 points. *
> 
> Guys, please advise.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your valued inputs.


Hi,

DIAC has clearly stated that To claim points for a Master Degree You need to have the bachelor degree recognized.

So, for sure, 15 points is out of the question. 
However, this can be clarified by DIAC in detail. Check this form: General Skilled Migration Pre-Lodgement Enquiry Form


BR,
Uday


----------



## AUS2013

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> I am still waiting Uday. Applied on 21st and the application never went to stage 3.
> 
> Abhishek


I think they should start giving the name of Case Officer again, earlier they used to, so that all doubts are cleared


----------



## UdayBASIS

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> I am still waiting Uday. Applied on 21st and the application never went to stage 3.
> 
> Abhishek


Hi Abhishek,

Ok, You have submitted the last working day before the holiday!!

So, probably, You can expect by next week beginning, I guess!

Do let us know, once you get an update. Coz, I can calculate my result date based on that!

BR,
Uday


----------



## sunnydayz1985

anyone got any idea about this?


----------



## jingaboys

I applied on 20th Dec and mine is still in stage 4. Wonder how long they are gonna take! Note that mine never went to stage 3.


----------



## sunnydayz1985

Don't worry Abhishek! You should get yours soon as my husband's applicn also went to stage 4 on 21/12 and he got his results this wednesday..


----------



## UdayBASIS

sunnydayz1985 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone tell me the difference between individual state nominated (190) visa and the regional state sponsorship visa (489)? How does one get invited under 190?
> 
> When we apply for EOI and select 189 & 190, and if occupation ceiling is met, is there a chance of getting invitation through 190, as I assume occupn ceiling is for 189. Even in skillselect reports, they have only given count for 189 and 489 invites.
> 
> Does the below paragraph from skill select website refer to 190?
> _
> "The above automated invitation rounds do not include invitations issued under the state and territory government nominated subclasses. State and territory governments nominate throughout the month for state and territory nominated points tested skilled migration and business innovation and investment visas. Separate results for these visa subclasses are provided monthly."_


Hi Sunnydayz,

190 is the referred subclass, in the cited paragraph.

And the difference between 190 & 489 is just that the 190 is a PR, but 489 is for only 4 years (provisional).

only 189 & 489 comes under the automated invitation system.

Also, to get a clear picture, try posting the question in some other relevant thread. I have seen people having in depth discussions on the same topic.

Do also note that, the Occupational Ceiling may be applied. optimistic way of looking is, person with more than 60 points might get the Invitation, regardless of the Occupational Limit!

BR,
Uday


----------



## UdayBASIS

Hi Jingaboys

Well, You have waited till now, can extend for 1 more week, I guess!

And be sure of that, You would get a result by next weekend!!

BR,
Uday


----------



## sunnydayz1985

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi Sunnydayz,
> 
> 190 is the referred subclass, in the cited paragraph.
> 
> And the difference between 190 & 489 is just that the 190 is a PR, but 489 is for only 4 years (provisional).
> 
> only 189 & 489 comes under the automated invitation system.
> 
> Also, to get a clear picture, try posting the question in some other relevant thread. I have seen people having in depth discussions on the same topic.
> 
> Do also note that, the Occupational Ceiling may be applied. optimistic way of looking is, person with more than 60 points might get the Invitation, regardless of the Occupational Limit!
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Thanks Uday! Have asked this question in another forum too.....just wondering when and how they would let eligible people know that they are invited?


----------



## UdayBASIS

sunnydayz1985 said:


> Thanks Uday! Have asked this question in another forum too.....just wondering when and how they would let eligible people know that they are invited?


Well, I guess, it is thru mail and monthly!! 
But it would be more hazardous for guessing the date.

BR,
Uday


----------



## alapatna

jayptl said:


> I think u may get 15 pts, as in my assessment same this is mentioned as yours.
> 
> dont worry


Hi Jayptl,

Thanks for your reply, have received invitation ??


----------



## alapatna

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi,
> 
> DIAC has clearly stated that To claim points for a Master Degree You need to have the bachelor degree recognized.
> 
> So, for sure, 15 points is out of the question.
> However, this can be clarified by DIAC in detail. Check this form: General Skilled Migration Pre-Lodgement Enquiry Form
> 
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Thanks Uday, I have gone through the form - received pdf file in email. pasted below is a quick note for our reference:

Qualifications (Australian or recognised overseas), at time of invitation:
1) Australian Diploma or trade qualification or other qualification recognised by a relevant Assessing Authority - 10 Points.
2) At least a Bachelor degree - 15 Points
3) Doctorate - 20 Points

No clarity at all..!! my masters is assessed as AQF Masters / Bachelors is assessed as AQF Associate degree...

Now a question for me is - will I get 15 points or 10 points??

kindly advise.


----------



## UdayBASIS

alapatna said:


> Thanks Uday, I have gone through the form - received pdf file in email. pasted below is a quick note for our reference:
> 
> Qualifications (Australian or recognised overseas), at time of invitation:
> 1) Australian Diploma or trade qualification or other qualification recognised by a relevant Assessing Authority - 10 Points.
> 2) At least a Bachelor degree - 15 Points
> 3) Doctorate - 20 Points
> 
> No clarity at all..!! my masters is assessed as AQF Masters / Bachelors is assessed as AQF Associate degree...
> 
> Now a question for me is - will I get 15 points or 10 points??
> 
> kindly advise.


Hi Naresh,

Sorry to have provided wrong information earlier:

You sure can claim 15 points on the basis of the below mention in Points section:

*To receive points for a Masters degree, you must also have a Bachelor degree, or the Masters degree must be considered as at least comparable to Bachelor level at Australian standards.*

Hence, Your Masters (which is recognized) can be considered to be a Bachelor degree equivalent and so eligible.

BR,
Uday


----------



## AUS2013

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi Naresh,
> 
> Sorry to have provided wrong information earlier:
> 
> You sure can claim 15 points on the basis of the below mention in Points section:
> 
> *To receive points for a Masters degree, you must also have a Bachelor degree, or the Masters degree must be considered as at least comparable to Bachelor level at Australian standards.*
> 
> Hence, Your Masters (which is recognized) can be considered to be a Bachelor degree equivalent and so eligible.
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Lets c if the CO works on Saturday to clear up the pending files like mine :focus:


----------



## AUS2013

Lets c if the CO works on Saturday to clear up the pending files like mine:focus:


----------



## Tan2Aus

One Month over. Applied on 15-Jan. Waiting for the ACS result........


----------



## AUS2013

Is anyone able to login to ACS Portal?


----------



## Abrar

Hi Suresh,

Those who have applied in 3rd and 4th week of December are still waiting for their results.

I applied on 16th Jan'13. Looks like we can expect our result around 1st/2nd of March.

By the way, when did your application status moved to 4th Stage?

Regards,
Abrar



sureshv said:


> One Month over. Applied on 15-Jan. Waiting for the ACS result........


----------



## haryk

Abrar said:


> Hi Suresh,
> 
> Those who have applied in 3rd and 4th week of December are still waiting for their results.
> 
> I applied on 16th Jan'13. Looks like we can expect our result around 1st/2nd of March.
> 
> By the way, when did your application status moved to 4th Stage?
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar


Exactly.. I have applied on Dec 19th still waiting for the result.. please let me know if some one received result, who applied on those dates around ?


----------



## jayptl

In the ACS guide line it is indicated that

computer, laptop configuration, software upgrate, networking side, installation are not considered as professional level.

While I wana assess *System Admin* role, while majority of these duties involves in this roles. 

Wt to do about this situation


----------



## xmaseveran

haryk said:


> Exactly.. I have applied on Dec 19th still waiting for the result.. please let me know if some one received result, who applied on those dates around ?


I also applied on 19 Dec but still waiting for the result... However one of my friend who submitted her application in the same day had got her result 3 days before.


----------



## AUS2013

xmaseveran said:


> I also applied on 19 Dec but still waiting for the result... However one of my friend who submitted her application in the same day had got her result 3 days before.


I applied on 17th.. Result is awaited... Now I think there r many awaiting with me....


----------



## Sanje

*ACS Result??*



Abrar said:


> Hi Suresh,
> 
> Those who have applied in 3rd and 4th week of December are still waiting for their results.
> 
> I applied on 16th Jan'13. Looks like we can expect our result around 1st/2nd of March.
> 
> By the way, when did your application status moved to 4th Stage?
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar


HI Suresh,

I applied on 12-01-2013. i though that it is geeting only one months. But seems like it will getting delay..


----------



## Tan2Aus

Abrar said:


> Hi Suresh,
> 
> Those who have applied in 3rd and 4th week of December are still waiting for their results.
> 
> I applied on 16th Jan'13. Looks like we can expect our result around 1st/2nd of March.
> 
> By the way, when did your application status moved to 4th Stage?
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar


Hi Abrar, 

Mine went to stage 3 and i submitted the required documents on the same day i received mail 25-Jan. Then Jan 29 it moved to stage 4. 

Since then waiting....


----------



## Tan2Aus

Sanje said:


> HI Suresh,
> 
> I applied on 12-01-2013. i though that it is geeting only one months. But seems like it will getting delay..


Yes. It looks like will take another 2 weeks time frame. 

Let us keep in touch and keep us posted if you get any response.


----------



## jayptl

sureshv said:


> Hi Abrar,
> 
> Mine went to stage 3 and i submitted the required documents on the same day i received mail 25-Jan. Then Jan 29 it moved to stage 4.
> 
> Since then waiting....



What docs they were asked to submit after applying?


----------



## Tan2Aus

jayptl said:


> What docs they were asked to submit after applying?


One of document, i did not certified as it is already a colored one. But they asked me to submit certified copy. I did submitted it.


----------



## jyotikhtr

jayptl said:


> In the ACS guide line it is indicated that
> 
> computer, laptop configuration, software upgrate, networking side, installation are not considered as professional level.
> 
> While I wana assess *System Admin* role, while majority of these duties involves in this roles.
> 
> Wt to do about this situation


System Admins are more into server support than desktop supports. Hope this clears your doubts.


----------



## Abrar

Hi Suresh,

Had I not been following this forum, even I would have been anxious for the result by now.

However, I am calm now because seeing other applications, I know that I can't expect my result before 1st/2nd week of March. Rather I would really be very happy to receive it even by then.

Have patience. Everything will fall in place... 



sureshv said:


> Hi Abrar,
> 
> Mine went to stage 3 and i submitted the required documents on the same day i received mail 25-Jan. Then Jan 29 it moved to stage 4.
> 
> Since then waiting....


----------



## Abrar

Hi Abhishek,

You had given IELTS on 2nd Feb so must have got result by 15th Feb...

What's the outcome this time?

Regards,
Abrar.



varma.abhishekvarma said:


> I am still waiting Uday. Applied on 21st and the application never went to stage 3.
> 
> Abhishek


----------



## Abrar

Hi Sanje,

What is the job code you have applied for? And when did your application move to Stage 4?

Regards,
Abrar.



Sanje said:


> HI Suresh,
> 
> I applied on 12-01-2013. i though that it is geeting only one months. But seems like it will getting delay..


----------



## Abrar

Hi Suresh,

I think you are still lucky. I applied on 16th Jan'13 and my application never took a halt at Stage 3. Still it moved to stage 4 from stage 2 only on 7th Feb'13. 

Meanwhile, what is the job code you have applied for?

Regards,
Abrar.



sureshv said:


> Hi Abrar,
> 
> Mine went to stage 3 and i submitted the required documents on the same day i received mail 25-Jan. Then Jan 29 it moved to stage 4.
> 
> Since then waiting....


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

*Ielts*



Abrar said:


> Hi Abhishek,
> 
> You had given IELTS on 2nd Feb so must have got result by 15th Feb...
> 
> What's the outcome this time?
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


I got 6.5 in one of the section and 8 & above in other sections  These IDP people always give score in one or the other section less than what you require. Hope to get 7 in all section next time.


Regards,

Abhishek


----------



## Abrar

Oh! Can understand the frustration. I have gone through this on my 1st attempt. 

Try to focus on the short comings in the section you got 6.5

Better luck for next attempt.

Regards,
Abrar.





varma.abhishekvarma said:


> I got 6.5 in one of the section and 8 & above in other sections  These IDP people always give score in one or the other section less than what you require. Hope to get 7 in all section next time.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Abhishek


----------



## c1phertxt

Just got an invitation for my EOI!  Filing in progress.


----------



## c1phertxt

Goddamnit! 

An error has occurred
We are currently experiencing a technical issue with our systems. You will not be able to proceed with this application at this time as this service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later.

Monday 18 February 2013
From midnight to 4 am on Monday 18 February 2013 AEDT (GMT +11)

The following systems will become unavailable during the above times:

eLodgement (Online applications and Citizenship)
Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO
LEGENDcom.
You will receive a 'Server 500' error message during this time and you are encouraged to try again after 12 pm (GMT +11)

We apologise for any inconvenience caused.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

 Need to wait till tomorrow.


----------



## thumbsup

Hello aall, got invited at 6:43 PMIST invited with 60pts. .


----------



## MrPerfect

c1phertxt said:


> Just got an invitation for my EOI!  Filing in progress.


Congratulations!!


----------



## MrPerfect

thumbsup said:


> Hello aall, got invited at 6:43 PMIST invited with 60pts. .


Congratulations!!


----------



## theonlyme

@thumbsup...congrats


----------



## theonlyme

thumbsup said:


> Hello aall, got invited at 6:43 PMIST invited with 60pts. .


@thumbsup...I thought the next invites were to be out on 18th Feb...you received yours pretty soon..I submitted my EOI on 15th Feb with 70 points..waiting for the outcome....congrats again


----------



## MrPerfect

hello everyone,
suggestions appreciated please 

I have applied ACS in jan and results awaited.(expecting results till 10 march)
I have written IELTS on 2nd feb and got 6.5 in one and 7+ in all other sections,
now i am worried is it better to write IELTS again on 9th march Or apply for NSW State Sponsorship,

Will the Occupation ceiling is applicable for State Sponsorship or not?


----------



## Tan2Aus

Abrar said:


> Hi Suresh,
> 
> I think you are still lucky. I applied on 16th Jan'13 and my application never took a halt at Stage 3. Still it moved to stage 4 from stage 2 only on 7th Feb'13.
> 
> Meanwhile, what is the job code you have applied for?
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Hi Abrar, 

I applied for 261313 Software Engineer.

Thanks. Congratulations on your IELTS. 

I would need to get 7 in all to file EOI with 60 points. Suggest me any good tips you followed for your exam. 

I am following suggestions from this forum on IELTS preparation and Ryan english tutorials. 

Suggest me if you have any better ideas as you have already gone through it.

Thanks


----------



## clarke

MrPerfect said:


> hello everyone,
> suggestions appreciated please
> 
> I have applied ACS in jan and results awaited.(expecting results till 10 march)
> I have written IELTS on 2nd feb and got 6.5 in one and 7+ in all other sections,
> now i am worried is it better to write IELTS again on 9th march Or apply for NSW State Sponsorship,
> 
> Will the Occupation ceiling is applicable for State Sponsorship or not?


Hi, 

My suggestion is to do IELTS next month and try to get the 7 in each. I don't think Occupation ceiling would finish before July for Software Engineers. But try to book 2 consecutive IELTS exams and be focused it . It is bit hard to get NSW state sponsorship , as you need to be placed in a big queue. The main reason for this delay is people who can get 6 in each band would apply to NSW. Your best option is get 7 in each. Good Luck

Clarke


----------



## thumbsup

theonlyme said:


> @thumbsup...I thought the next invites were to be out on 18th Feb...you received yours pretty soon..I submitted my EOI on 15th Feb with 70 points..waiting for the outcome....congrats again


Thanks a lot!! 
Ya.. I know.. even I was surprised that i got invitation email as soon as it hit 12 in Australia... you would have got the invite by now..


----------



## thumbsup

c1phertxt said:


> Just got an invitation for my EOI!  Filing in progress.


congratulationsssss


----------



## clarke

sureshv said:


> Hi Abrar,
> 
> I applied for 261313 Software Engineer.
> 
> Thanks. Congratulations on your IELTS.
> 
> I would need to get 7 in all to file EOI with 60 points. Suggest me any good tips you followed for your exam.
> 
> I am following suggestions from this forum on IELTS preparation and Ryan english tutorials.
> 
> Suggest me if you have any better ideas as you have already gone through it.
> 
> Thanks



You could follow ielts-simon.com and Dominic Cole's IELTS and Beyond | A blog to help self-access language learners for IELTS. 
I would say these are the best sites that you could follow. Good Luck Mate


----------



## thumbsup

MrPerfect said:


> Congratulations!!


Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Tan2Aus

clarke said:


> You could follow ielts-simon.com and Dominic Cole's IELTS and Beyond | A blog to help self-access language learners for IELTS.
> I would say these are the best sites that you could follow. Good Luck Mate


Thanks a lot mate.


----------



## MrPerfect

clarke said:


> Hi,
> 
> My suggestion is to do IELTS next month and try to get the 7 in each. I don't think Occupation ceiling would finish before July for Software Engineers. But try to book 2 consecutive IELTS exams and be focused it . It is bit hard to get NSW state sponsorship , as you need to be placed in a big queue. The main reason for this delay is people who can get 6 in each band would apply to NSW. Your best option is get 7 in each. Good Luck
> 
> Clarke


Thank you very much for the suggestion mate,
I was just worried about occupation ceiling,
I will for sure try to get 7 in each.


----------



## sunnydayz1985

Congrats C1phertext and the others who got an invite!  We didn't get one  Did u guys get email or update on EOI account?

261112- 80 points- Applied on 13/2 and no invite..... Can't believe we missed it by 2 weeks


----------



## imugly

c1phertxt said:


> Just got an invitation for my EOI!  Filing in progress.


Congrastulations


----------



## c1phertxt

sunnydayz1985 said:


> Congrats C1phertext and the others who got an invite!  We didn't get one  Did u guys get email or update on EOI account?
> 
> 261112- 80 points- Applied on 13/2 and no invite..... Can't believe we missed it by 2 weeks


Hang in there sunnydayz. Check your spam. I got an email.

Alternately, log onto skillselect and check the status there. All the best.


----------



## AUS2013

My ACS status is finally In Progress... Fingers crossed.

I had applied on 17th dec


----------



## AUS2013

I have a quick question.. When will the pool for EOI picked up... If I file it by today EOD(IST).. Is there any scope of my application being picked up today...


----------



## AUS2013

AUS2013 said:


> My ACS status is finally In Progress... Fingers crossed.
> 
> I had applied on 17th dec


Now its showing ' case finalised'... But still on Stage 4.... I think I will not get direct email as I applied via agent....


----------



## sanyoz

AUS2013 said:


> I have a quick question.. When will the pool for EOI picked up... If I file it by today EOD(IST).. Is there any scope of my application being picked up today...


Congrats dude!! I think the cutoff date for EOI is usually the day before the invitation round which was yesterday. You will get an invite for sure in the next round which hopefully will be march 4th.


----------



## AUS2013

sanyoz said:


> Congrats dude!! I think the cutoff date for EOI is usually the day before the invitation round which was yesterday. You will get an invite for sure in the next round which hopefully will be march 4th.


Thanks for your wishes!!!!

When the e-mail is received.. Its shows stage 5 in the ACS status page?


----------



## sanyoz

AUS2013 said:


> Thanks for your wishes!!!!
> 
> When the e-mail is received.. Its shows stage 5 in the ACS status page?


Thats the way it is suppose to work, but I got the mail first and the status changed a couple of days later. Usually if its on stage 4 "In Progress", you will get your mail.


----------



## MrTweek

> I have a quick question.. When will the pool for EOI picked up... If I file it by today EOD(IST).. Is there any scope of my application being picked up today...


Nope... deadline is always midnight before the invitation round (Australian Eastern Standard Time).


----------



## c1phertxt

sunnydayz1985 said:


> Congrats C1phertext and the others who got an invite!  We didn't get one  Did u guys get email or update on EOI account?
> 
> 261112- 80 points- Applied on 13/2 and no invite..... Can't believe we missed it by 2 weeks


Sunnydayz, any luck?


----------



## Abrar

First of all congratulations for ACS completion.

And yes, you are right. Your agent must have got email on behalf of you. Check with him/her and update on this forum.



AUS2013 said:


> Now its showing ' case finalised'... But still on Stage 4.... I think I will not get direct email as I applied via agent....


----------



## AUS2013

Abrar said:


> First of all congratulations for ACS completion.
> 
> And yes, you are right. Your agent must have got email on behalf of you. Check with him/her and update on this forum.


Called up the agent... status will be known in sometime


----------



## Abrar

Hi Suresh,

I did good amount of practice especially in the areas where I felt I am falling short.

I followed ielts-simon.com and also got Barron's material for practice.

There are excellent material of IELTS in Torrentz so you don't need to purchase any book. I followed quite a few from them... :juggle:

First read the tips carefully of all types of questions of IELTS and adopt the required approach to answer them. After proper understanding, do regular practice and give mock tests. With this you can check where you are standing and analyze the areas where you are getting wrong. 

Remember one thing. IELTS is not a difficult exam. We just need some practice and proper approach to handle it.

Regards,
Abrar.



sureshv said:


> Hi Abrar,
> 
> I applied for 261313 Software Engineer.
> 
> Thanks. Congratulations on your IELTS.
> 
> I would need to get 7 in all to file EOI with 60 points. Suggest me any good tips you followed for your exam.
> 
> I am following suggestions from this forum on IELTS preparation and Ryan english tutorials.
> 
> Suggest me if you have any better ideas as you have already gone through it.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Abrar

When will the Report section of EOI would be updated to show the impact of January's rounds on Occupation Ceiling??? Really annoying!!!


----------



## vsubnis

Congratulations to whoever got their invites.

Weirdly I didnt get an invite yet. Is there a chance for me getting the invite through today? or will I have to wait until next round? that'll be really sad as I am claiming 70 points.

Does anyone applying for 189 under 261313 got a invite today?


----------



## vsubnis

vsubnis said:


> Congratulations to whoever got their invites.
> 
> Weirdly I didnt get an invite yet. Is there a chance for me getting the invite through today? or will I have to wait until next round? that'll be really sad as I am claiming 70 points.
> 
> Does anyone applying for 189 under 261313 got a invite today?


Actually, my agent just called up. I did get the invite. Now, need to file for the visa


----------



## Abrar

Congratulations!!! 

Best of luck with EOI.



c1phertxt said:


> Just got an invitation for my EOI!  Filing in progress.


----------



## Abrar

WOW!!! Congratulations!!!

Best of luck with your EOI...



vsubnis said:


> Actually, my agent just called up. I did get the invite. Now, need to file for the visa


----------



## Abrar

Congratulations!!!

You got invitation in 4 days with 60 points...  Is there anything better anybody could have asked???

All the best for EOI... 



thumbsup said:


> Hello aall, got invited at 6:43 PMIST invited with 60pts. .


----------



## sunnydayz1985

vsubnis said:


> Actually, my agent just called up. I did get the invite. Now, need to file for the visa


Hey, congrats! So, was the invite not visible on skillselect when you last checked? Or is it possible that we can still get invite?


----------



## Abrar

I mean 'All the best for last phase i.e. Visa Application'.



Abrar said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> You got invitation in 4 days with 60 points...  Is there anything better anybody could have asked???
> 
> All the best for EOI...


----------



## Abrar

I meant to say 'Best of Luck for the last phase i.e. Visa Application'.



Abrar said:


> WOW!!! Congratulations!!!
> 
> Best of luck with your EOI...


----------



## Abrar

I meant to say 'Best of Luck for the final phase i.e. Visa Application'. 



Abrar said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Best of luck with EOI.


----------



## AUS2013

Abrar said:


> First of all congratulations for ACS completion.
> 
> And yes, you are right. Your agent must have got email on behalf of you. Check with him/her and update on this forum.


Thanks Abrar.... I will update as soon as I get the info


----------



## UdayBASIS

Hi,

Congratulations for all who got a positive response(Be it ACS as well as invitation).

All the best for the next step!!!

BR,
Uday


----------



## rahulng

Hi Uday, did you get any response from ACS? because we both have applied at the same time.


----------



## UdayBASIS

rahulng said:


> Hi Uday, did you get any response from ACS? because we both have applied at the same time.


Nopes, not yet!!

Just hoping to get it either this week or early next week.

Not much bothered as of now, since my IELTS result is expected by 27 Feb.

BR,
Uday


----------



## Abrar

Hi Uday,

I believe you would surely get your ACS result this week.

I don't see any chance of my ACS result in this month now. 

Regards,
Abrar



UdayBASIS said:


> Nopes, not yet!!
> 
> Just hoping to get it either this week or early next week.
> 
> Not much bothered as of now, since my IELTS result is expected by 27 Feb.
> 
> BR,
> Uday


----------



## UdayBASIS

Abrar said:


> Hi Uday,
> 
> I believe you would surely get your ACS result this week.
> 
> I don't see any chance of my ACS result in this month now.
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar


Hang on the rope of hope!!

Seems, now ACS is getting out of the pile up. Hence, we can expect the processing timeline to speed up a little! In any case, If I were you, I would be looking myself at March 18th round!

Also, at the IELTS test venue, got to know that almost around 40 % of people (Who are writing IELTS) are the ones applying for AUS PR. Hence, you know, the amount of applications that are being processed!

BR,
Uday


----------



## Abrar

Yes. I am targeting 2nd round of March.

Would like to get result maximum by 1st of week of March.

2nd week of March would be too close to handle. :juggle:

Anyway, need to be optimistic... Let's hope for the best.

Regards,
Abrar.



UdayBASIS said:


> Hang on the rope of hope!!
> 
> Seems, now ACS is getting out of the pile up. Hence, we can expect the processing timeline to speed up a little! In any case, If I were you, I would be looking myself at March 18th round!
> 
> Also, at the IELTS test venue, got to know that almost around 40 % of people (Who are writing IELTS) are the ones applying for AUS PR. Hence, you know, the amount of applications that are being processed!
> 
> BR,
> Uday


----------



## sunnydayz1985

c1phertxt said:


> Sunnydayz, any luck?


Nope....:-( I guess its July now...any ideas for getting it any quickr??? Really confused with th state nomination process....


----------



## UdayBASIS

sunnydayz1985 said:


> Nope....:-( I guess its July now...any ideas for getting it any quickr??? Really confused with th state nomination process....


Oops!! Now, the only window, is the State nomination!

However, what is so confusing with the Nomination process?

May be, we could be of help or at least learn from your experience!

BR,
Uday


----------



## Abrar

Hi Sunnydayz,

Have you applied with ANZSCO code 2611 ?

Why don't you update your signature here?

Regards,
Abrar



sunnydayz1985 said:


> Nope....:-( I guess its July now...any ideas for getting it any quickr??? Really confused with th state nomination process....


----------



## AUS2013

Finally got the PDF sent by ACS.. its all positive.. Whole experience (6 years and 3 months) has been considered


----------



## Abrar

Great!!! Congratulations... :clap2:



AUS2013 said:


> Finally got the PDF sent by ACS.. its all positive.. Whole experience (6 years and 3 months) has been considered


----------



## shift_move

All,
I have applied to ACS on the a7th of Dec, got the positive result on 13th Feb 2013. Took a long time, but with the desired result. I am through with IETLS, taken in 2nd feb, L:9, R:8, W:7, S:8.5, O:8. Submitting EOI today with 65 points.

Thanks


----------



## MrTweek

> 2nd week of March would be too close to handle.


Actually, you can prepare your EOI already. That way, as soon as you get your ACS result all you need to do is add the reference and click submit. Takes 5 minutes max


----------



## Abrar

Congratulations!!! Perfect timing... 

Got two required results in a span of a week... 



shift_move said:


> All,
> I have applied to ACS on the a7th of Dec, got the positive result on 13th Feb 2013. Took a long time, but with the desired result. I am through with IETLS, taken in 2nd feb, L:9, R:8, W:7, S:8.5, O:8. Submitting EOI today with 65 points.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## UdayBASIS

shift_move said:


> All,
> I have applied to ACS on the a7th of Dec, got the positive result on 13th Feb 2013. Took a long time, but with the desired result. I am through with IETLS, taken in 2nd feb, L:9, R:8, W:7, S:8.5, O:8. Submitting EOI today with 65 points.
> 
> Thanks


Congrats!! 

I just wondering, with all your results at hand, Why did You not file your EOI for the 2nd round of Feb!

Any ways, congrats!! 

BR,
Uday


----------



## Abrar

Hi Buddy,

Prepared my EOI application (except ACS detail) as soon as I submitted ACS Application. 

Can't be more eager and anticipated than this... 

Regards,
Abrar



MrTweek said:


> Actually, you can prepare your EOI already. That way, as soon as you get your ACS result all you need to do is add the reference and click submit. Takes 5 minutes max


----------



## sunnydayz1985

Abrar said:


> Hi Sunnydayz,
> 
> Have you applied with ANZSCO code 2611 ?
> 
> Why don't you update your signature here?
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar


Updated!


----------



## sunnydayz1985

UdayBASIS said:


> Oops!! Now, the only window, is the State nomination!
> 
> However, what is so confusing with the Nomination process?
> 
> May be, we could be of help or at least learn from your experience!
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Hi Uday,

Can you guide if you know the exact steps?
In their site, it mentioned something about requiring a job offer in Victoria if you are in Australia already or so? Maybe it's our frame of mind, but a bit confused now


----------



## Abrar

Hi,

Boss, your IETLS score is excellent and the points that you are claiming is too good.

Think twice before applying for State Sponsorhip especially about the condition of staying/working in the sponsored state for first 2 years. Have you checked the list of jobs in your preferred state?

I think if you wait for just 4 months, with the points you are claiming and EOI submission date, you will be the first person to get invitation (Ofcourse if "System Analyst" remains in their SOL) in July'13 without State Sponsorship.

Regards,
Abrar.



sunnydayz1985 said:


> Hi Uday,
> 
> Can you guide if you know the exact steps?
> In their site, it mentioned something about requiring a job offer in Victoria if you are in Australia already or so? Maybe it's our frame of mind, but a bit confused now


----------



## shift_move

Wondering why one wouldn't be invited with 80 points applied on 13 Jan 2013?


----------



## Abrar

Simple... ANZSCO code i.e. 2611 invitations must have reached its occupation ceiling in 1st round of January itself. 



shift_move said:


> Wondering why one wouldn't be invited with 80 points applied on 13 Jan 2013?


----------



## shift_move

Abrar said:


> Simple... ANZSCO code i.e. 2611 invitations must have reached its occupation ceiling in 1st round of January itself.


Thats not what I wanted to hear 
I am in the same baot as his, 2611 and I have submitted an EOI today.
How would a SS help him get invited, if what you are saying is true?

Thanks


----------



## Abrar

IC...

Have not studied much of SS buddy... Experts in this forum may help you with this.

Meanwhile you can go through State Sponsorship web pages of different states of Australia. You will get good information as different states have set their own criteria...



shift_move said:


> Thats not what I wanted to hear
> I am in the same baot as his, 2611 and I have submitted an EOI today.
> How would a SS help him get invited, if what you are saying is true?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Sanje

*ACS result?*



AUS2013 said:


> Finally got the PDF sent by ACS.. its all positive.. Whole experience (6 years and 3 months) has been considered


Congratulates 
When did you submit ACS ?


----------



## shift_move

Abrar said:


> Congratulations!!! Perfect timing...
> 
> Got two required results in a span of a week...


Thanks Abrar, but i guess I will have to wait until the next quota begins as my ANZSCO Code is 2611.


----------



## shift_move

UdayBASIS said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> I just wondering, with all your results at hand, Why did You not file your EOI for the 2nd round of Feb!
> 
> Any ways, congrats!!
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Uday, thank you!
I just got my official IELTS TRF today. I have submitted by EOI today. But the feeling that I get after reading this thread is that the ceiling has been reached for 2611. There is someone here who submitted an EOI on 13 Jan and still not invited with 2611 code. My hopes are only for the next quota now. We will see how it goes.

Thanks
Satish


----------



## albshah

I am new to this site and I also applied ACS on 23 Dec but still waiting for the result...

On 23 Jan , I got an email asking for few attachments and I provided the same.

Can any one suggest when we can get ACS Result?


----------



## dejumotalks

Congratulations to all those that got invites and those with positive assessment. All the best in the Visa applications.

I believe the ceiling for ICT Biz/System Analyst has been reached hence the reason for an EOI of 80 not getting an invite. You might want to consider SS pending your wait for July.

Anyone that submitted ACS on Dec 29. received any news yet.

And BTW, i think Sunnydayz1985 is a SHE and not guy as many have mistaken on here.

BR,
Dej


----------



## shift_move

albshah said:


> I am new to this site and I also applied ACS on 23 Dec but still waiting for the result...
> 
> On 23 Jan , I got an email asking for few attachments and I provided the same.
> 
> Can any one suggest when we can get ACS Result?


Hi, I guess you will get it in the next few days. I have applied on the 17th of dec and got positive on 13th of Feb.


----------



## shift_move

dejumotalks said:


> Congratulations to all those that got invites and those with positive assessment. All the best in the Visa applications.
> 
> I believe the ceiling for ICT Biz/System Analyst has been reached hence the reason for an EOI of 80 not getting an invite. You might want to consider SS pending your wait for July.
> 
> Anyone that submitted ACS on Dec 29. received any news yet.
> 
> And BTW, i think Sunnydayz1985 is a SHE and not guy as many have mistaken on here.
> 
> BR,
> Dej


Sunnydayz1985 , Could you please comment on the ceiling?
Thanks
Satish


----------



## Abrar

Going by your submission date, you shall receive the result this week.

But if they go by the date of receiving all your documents then I am not sure how much more time it would take.

Regards,
Abrar.



albshah said:


> I am new to this site and I also applied ACS on 23 Dec but still waiting for the result...
> 
> On 23 Jan , I got an email asking for few attachments and I provided the same.
> 
> Can any one suggest when we can get ACS Result?


----------



## Abrar

Hi Satish,

It is just a guess that ceiling has been reached for code 2611, because only 200 slots were remaining after December'12. And a candidate with 80 points not receiving invitation makes it a strong guess. 

Visit below URL and check Report for Occupation Ceiling. This page is yet to be updated for January'13.

SkillSelect

Regards,
Abrar.



shift_move said:


> Sunnydayz1985 , Could you please comment on the ceiling?
> Thanks
> Satish


----------



## shift_move

Abrar said:


> Hi Satish,
> 
> It is just a guess that ceiling has been reached for code 2611, because only 200 slots were remaining after December'12. And a candidate with 80 points not receiving invitation makes it a strong guess.
> 
> Visit below URL and check Report for Occupation Ceiling. This page is yet to be updated for January'13.
> 
> SkillSelect
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Abrar,
I am aware of the above information. But i would like to hear it from the 'applicant' who did not receive an invitation with 80 points 
That way, I can relax and just wait for the next quota to start. Anyways, thanks for being very proavtive in helping out people in the form. I appreaciate it.

Thanks
Satish


----------



## Abrar

Welcome bro...

Well, less work at office today is also a reason that I am being proactive in this forum today ... 

Meanwhile, I highly doubt that applicants would get any letter indicating about the ceiling. DIAC list down certain codes in their website (Report) itself. 
Ex: Chemical and Materials Engineers

Regards,
Abrar



shift_move said:


> Abrar,
> I am aware of the above information. But i would like to hear it from the 'applicant' who did not receive an invitation with 80 points
> That way, I can relax and just wait for the next quota to start. Anyways, thanks for being very proavtive in helping out people in the form. I appreaciate it.
> 
> Thanks
> Satish


----------



## shift_move

Abrar said:


> Welcome bro...
> 
> Well, less work at office today is also a reason that I am being proactive in this forum today ...
> 
> Meanwhile, I highly doubt that applicants would get any letter indicating about the ceiling. DIAC list down certain codes in their website (Report) itself.
> Ex: Chemical and Materials Engineers
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar


Abrar,
I did not mean that the applicant might have received any communication to from DIAC. I meant to ask the original applicant if this is all true. Thats about it. Anyways, no point in paniciking, what ever happens will happen.

Thanks
Satish


----------



## Abrar

Buddy, just noticed that one of the forum user 'Stigmatic' got invitation on 4th Feb with 65 points as "System Analyst". Then how come 80 point applicant can be missed out, who applied on 13th Jan. 

Evidence:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...cs-skills-assessment-processing-time-219.html

Need to confirm if Sunndayz has submitted on 13th Feb or 13th Jan. And lets hope that some slots are still open.

Regards,
Abrar.



shift_move said:


> Abrar,
> I did not mean that the applicant might have received any communication to from DIAC. I meant to ask the original applicant if this is all true. Thats about it. Anyways, no point in paniciking, what ever happens will happen.
> 
> Thanks
> Satish


----------



## sunnydayz1985

Abrar said:


> Hi Satish,
> 
> It is just a guess that ceiling has been reached for code 2611, because only 200 slots were remaining after December'12. And a candidate with 80 points not receiving invitation makes it a strong guess.
> 
> Visit below URL and check Report for Occupation Ceiling. This page is yet to be updated for January'13.
> 
> SkillSelect
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


I agree with Abrar.....As of 31/12, there were only 206 slots left(as 1594/1800 was the status then) After that, there have been 5 rounds, including the one today. And seeing we haven't got an invite, I think the ceiling has been met.....


----------



## sunnydayz1985

dejumotalks said:


> Congratulations to all those that got invites and those with positive assessment. All the best in the Visa applications.
> 
> I believe the ceiling for ICT Biz/System Analyst has been reached hence the reason for an EOI of 80 not getting an invite. You might want to consider SS pending your wait for July.
> 
> Anyone that submitted ACS on Dec 29. received any news yet.
> 
> And BTW, i think Sunnydayz1985 is a SHE and not guy as many have mistaken on here.
> 
> BR,
> Dej


Hi Dej,

How quick is the processing for SS, do you know? Is it quite quick?

Also, you are ryt, I am a SHE.  But, the points are my husband's. I just joined this forum when we submitted for his ACS.


----------



## shift_move

Is there any harm in logging into my EOI? I know, what your are thinking, cant help it, hence I asked it.
Thanks
Satish


----------



## shift_move

sunnydayz1985 said:


> I agree with Abrar.....As of 31/12, there were only 206 slots left(as 1594/1800 was the status then) After that, there have been 5 rounds, including the one today. And seeing we haven't got an invite, I think the ceiling has been met.....


sunnydayz1985,
What Abrar is saying is that, he has seen an invitation for a person with 65 points on 4th feb round. His question is, how come you are not invited in the feb 4th round, having 80 points?? Your signaure says you submitted EOI on 13/01/2013.

Thanks
Satish


----------



## AUS2013

shift_move said:


> All,
> I have applied to ACS on the a7th of Dec, got the positive result on 13th Feb 2013. Took a long time, but with the desired result. I am through with IETLS, taken in 2nd feb, L:9, R:8, W:7, S:8.5, O:8. Submitting EOI today with 65 points.
> 
> Thanks


Hey Congrats... I am also going to submit EOI today with 65 points.


----------



## shift_move

Stigmatic said:


> Wow !!!
> 
> Unexpectedly i got the Invite under ICT Business Analyst.
> 
> I applied on 1st Feb with 65 Points.
> 
> :focus:


Congratulations, I am with 65 points, submitted EOI today! Small hope


----------



## AUS2013

Urgent Info required...

Please confirm if my spouse also needs to give IELTS. By Agent says it is necessary for spouse also to give IELTS as spouse employment and English language details will also be updated after I receive EOI invite...

Please confirm!!!!


----------



## shift_move

AUS2013 said:


> Hey Congrats... I am also going to submit EOI today with 65 points.


AUS2013,
I have submitted mine, have you? I have submitted with ANZSCO Code 2611 Business Analyst, what's yours?

Thanks
Satish


----------



## shift_move

AUS2013 said:


> Urgent Info required...
> 
> Please confirm if my spouse also needs to give IELTS. By Agent says it is necessary for spouse also to give IELTS as spouse employment and English language details will also be updated after I receive EOI invite...
> 
> Please confirm!!!!


To my knowledge, you should produce a certificate from her university saying that she stidied in English medium which should fo it in most cases. If that does not suffice, then she has to take IELTS and should a get 5.5 overall, I think.


----------



## sunnydayz1985

shift_move said:


> sunnydayz1985,
> What Abrar is saying is that, he has seen an invitation for a person with 65 points on 4th feb round. His question is, how come you are not invited in the feb 4th round, having 80 points?? Your signaure says you submitted EOI on 13/01/2013.
> 
> Thanks
> Satish


Oops...sry....we submitted eoi on 13/02. Typo in signature...wil correct tht...thx 4 pointing out...


----------



## sunnydayz1985

shift_move said:


> Abrar,
> I did not mean that the applicant might have received any communication to from DIAC. I meant to ask the original applicant if this is all true. Thats about it. Anyways, no point in paniciking, what ever happens will happen.
> 
> Thanks
> Satish


Sry to hv caused.this confusion folks....had updated.sihnature from my fone....n hence the typo.......i submitted eoi on 13/02...


----------



## Abrar

Have you gone through the prefered jobs list of different states of Australia for sponsorship?

I think Queensland is not having job code '2611' in their preferred job list.

Victoria & NSW may be having it.

Regards,
Abrar.



sunnydayz1985 said:


> Hi Dej,
> 
> How quick is the processing for SS, do you know? Is it quite quick?
> 
> Also, you are ryt, I am a SHE.  But, the points are my husband's. I just joined this forum when we submitted for his ACS.


----------



## shift_move

sunnydayz1985 said:


> Sry to hv caused.this confusion folks....had updated.sihnature from my fone....n hence the typo.......i submitted eoi on 13/02...


Alright now!
We are all in the same boat, you are the captain with 80 points.
We will see how it goes. Do post if you get invited. All the best.

And the confusion is clear now.


----------



## alapatna

Guys,
Quick note:

Occupation ceiling reports on skill select were updated on 20/Jan.


----------



## alapatna

A letter from university or Functional English: Average IELTS score of 4.5 is sufficient. 



AUS2013 said:


> Urgent Info required...
> 
> Please confirm if my spouse also needs to give IELTS. By Agent says it is necessary for spouse also to give IELTS as spouse employment and English language details will also be updated after I receive EOI invite...
> 
> Please confirm!!!!


----------



## shift_move

alapatna said:


> Guys,
> Quick note:
> 
> Occupation ceiling reports on skill select were updated on 20/Jan.


I am not sure what you are saying. It says invitation to 31/12/2012 for the cooupational ceilings.


----------



## Abrar

Where did you check?

URL Please !!!



alapatna said:


> Guys,
> Quick note:
> 
> Occupation ceiling reports on skill select were updated on 20/Jan.


----------



## alapatna

shift_move said:


> I am not sure what you are saying. It says invitation to 31/12/2012 for the cooupational ceilings.


You are right, on the reports page it's showing 31/12/2012 - but I am serious, I am monitoring that specific on daily basis and recording the stuffs for my own purpose.


----------



## mra

alapatna said:


> You are right, on the reports page it's showing 31/12/2012 - but I am serious, I am monitoring that specific on daily basis and recording the stuffs for my own purpose.


I have been seeing below since Jan 2013. Did I overlook something or you are referring any other page?

*2613	Software and Applications Programmers	5160	2675*


----------



## krema

Need urgent advise. 

I just notice that the certified true copy of my documents had no contact number like mobile number of the authorized officer. However, the location address and the Attorney number is printed. 

Will it suffice as certified document?


----------



## dejumotalks

Hi Sunnydayz,

I think SS for Victoria takes like 8 weeks and they would require your Occupation type, i don't know for other states (NSW, WA, NT, ACT etc) but you might want to check their websites out. 

I am sure you would find a suitable state and with that IETLs score, it is a big plus!

Cheers,

Dej.


----------



## Osden

Yup...was on vacation in India hence delayed submitting the RPL form, but got approved in 2 days after submitting it


----------



## MrTweek

shift_move said:


> Thats not what I wanted to hear
> I am in the same baot as his, 2611 and I have submitted an EOI today.
> How would a SS help him get invited, if what you are saying is true?
> Thanks


I can't guarantee you anything, but in my understanding, the occupation ceilings do not count for subclass 190.



> Please confirm if my spouse also needs to give IELTS. By Agent says it is necessary for spouse also to give IELTS as spouse employment and English language details will also be updated after I receive EOI invite...


Yes, he/she does, but only needs to reach an average of 4.5. So, really easy.



> I just notice that the certified true copy of my documents had no contact number like mobile number of the authorized officer. However, the location address and the Attorney number is printed.
> 
> Will it suffice as certified document?


Yes. Who says they need a phone number? Mine didn't have one.


----------



## Spikes

MrTweek said:


> I can't guarantee you anything, but in my understanding, the occupation ceilings do not count for subclass 190.


I also thought so, but was corrected by Monika. It does count for 190


----------



## MrTweek

Ooops, that can also be a problem for me. 26131 could run out soon, maybe second round of March.
Let's hope for the best.


----------



## sunnydayz1985

Spikes said:


> I also thought so, but was corrected by Monika. It does count for 190


Are you sure about that? Coz as per my understanding, it depends on the state you are applying for. In some states' site, it is clearly mentioned that they stick to DIAC's occupation celings whereas in some, they say if an occupation is limited/open/closed, like in ACT's case. In VIC, I guess it has a similar listing. Eg: As per ACT, 261112 is limited, but for VIC, 261112 is Open.


----------



## sunnydayz1985

Any idea about when the new SOL list for 2013-2014 would be updated? Also, I guess we could create a new forum for those who have to wait till July and have questions on 190 rather than bombard this forum which should be for ACS processing time related queries. What say?


----------



## MrTweek

> Are you sure about that? Coz as per my understanding, it depends on the state you are applying for. In some states' site, it is clearly mentioned that they stick to DIAC's occupation celings whereas in some, they say if an occupation is limited/open/closed, like in ACT's case. In VIC, I guess it has a similar listing. Eg: As per ACT, 261112 is limited, but for VIC, 261112 is Open.


That does make a lot of sense to me. Victoria's state nomination was last updated on 8th February and it claims that there are still visas available for all occupations, including 261111.


----------



## Spikes

sunnydayz1985 said:


> Are you sure about that? Coz as per my understanding, it depends on the state you are applying for. In some states' site, it is clearly mentioned that they stick to DIAC's occupation celings whereas in some, they say if an occupation is limited/open/closed, like in ACT's case. In VIC, I guess it has a similar listing. Eg: As per ACT, 261112 is limited, but for VIC, 261112 is Open.


On the skill select site. Under reports tab, occupational ceiling section:

The following occupation has reached its annual occupational ceiling:

- Chemical and Materials Engineers
No further invitations can be issued for this occupation group until 1 July 2013. This limitation does not apply to Employer Sponsored or Business Innovation and Investment visa classes. *For the state and territory nominated visas, a state or territory will not be able to nominate you if your nominated occupation has reached its occupation ceiling.* For clients with an Expression Of Interest in this occupation group, your Expression Of Interest will remain valid for two years from the date you submitted your Expression Of Interest.


----------



## MrTweek

Haha, finally a clear definition. Seriously, I was looking for something like this for weeks. Was always too lazy to read the fine print though


----------



## sunnydayz1985

Spikes said:


> On the skill select site. Under reports tab, occupational ceiling section:
> 
> The following occupation has reached its annual occupational ceiling:
> 
> - Chemical and Materials Engineers
> No further invitations can be issued for this occupation group until 1 July 2013. This limitation does not apply to Employer Sponsored or Business Innovation and Investment visa classes. *For the state and territory nominated visas, a state or territory will not be able to nominate you if your nominated occupation has reached its occupation ceiling.* For clients with an Expression Of Interest in this occupation group, your Expression Of Interest will remain valid for two years from the date you submitted your Expression Of Interest.


Sorry, but does that mean no chance of 190 for 261112 as well, till July 2013? And any idea when they publish new SOL?


----------



## jayptl

Well, I just submitted ref letter in ACS as Data base A ANZXCO code....

But My experience( 3.5 yrs) was after my Diploma and before my IT degree. I am in biggest dillemma whether DIAC or ACS gives me point for experience or not?
Because I dont have any secondary docs as payslip, bank statement, coz i used to work 6 yrs ago ther, and as per policy I wuld get salary on cash..

How I convince DIAC in this situaiton..

plz help


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

My ACS Application is now 2 months old [60 days] and is still with accessor, its almmost 1 month since with accessor.. The process is really slow and testing every bit of my patience.

Anybody who applied after 21st of Dec got his/her reply from ACS?


----------



## Abrar

Hi Abhishek,

There are still 3 working days left in this week and I firmly believe that you shall receive your ACS result this week.

Meanwhile, are you having 60 points without considering any point from IELTS?

Regards,
Abrar



varma.abhishekvarma said:


> My ACS Application is now 2 months old [60 days] and is still with accessor, its almmost 1 month since with accessor.. The process is really slow and testing every bit of my patience.
> 
> Anybody who applied after 21st of Dec got his/her reply from ACS?


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

Abrar said:


> Hi Abhishek,
> 
> There are still 3 working days left in this week and I firmly believe that you shall receive your ACS result this week.
> 
> Meanwhile, are you having 60 points without considering any point from IELTS?
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar


Hi Abrar,

Lets hope for the best.

I am not having 60 points if I do not count IELTS score. I am planning to go for NSW State Sponsorship. Meanwhile my wife and I are going for every alternate IELTS test, but I think we are not lucky enough as always we are short in one or the other section, and that is totaly random. Frustrated with this IELTS also, seems like its a money making machine for them.

Regards,

Abhishek


----------



## rahulng

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> My ACS Application is now 2 months old [60 days] and is still with accessor, its almmost 1 month since with accessor.. The process is really slow and testing every bit of my patience.
> 
> Anybody who applied after 21st of Dec got his/her reply from ACS?


Neither I have received anything from ACS. I believe we should hear from them this week. lets wait!


----------



## MrTweek

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> My ACS Application is now 2 months old [60 days] and is still with accessor, its almmost 1 month since with accessor.. The process is really slow and testing every bit of my patience.
> 
> Anybody who applied after 21st of Dec got his/her reply from ACS?


Applied on 24th December and same status. I think it moved to 'with Assessor' on 21st January. Hope to get a result this week.


----------



## UdayBASIS

MrTweek said:


> Applied on 24th December and same status. I think it moved to 'with Assessor' on 21st January. Hope to get a result this week.


Me too on the same boat, similar to Tweak!!

Just that, I submitted by Dec 23!!

Fingers crossed and thoughts focused!

BR,
Uday


----------



## Abrar

Wish all of you get +ve result this week.

Regards,
Abrar



UdayBASIS said:


> Me too on the same boat, similar to Tweak!!
> 
> Just that, I submitted by Dec 23!!
> 
> Fingers crossed and thoughts focused!
> 
> BR,
> Uday


----------



## ali.vmware

Hi, I have submitted for the revalidation of my assestment which expired 3 months ago. Dose anyone have an idea of how much time it might take for revalidation??


----------



## skyscraper

In my case I submitted on 18th December and I received it yesterday exactly in 2 months. All the best everyone.


----------



## sharav

hello,
i hv 6.5 yrs of automation testing exp. bt i want to apply for 189 visa i.e as a s/w eng.did u knw wht roles and responsibilities shud i add to my profile so dat it gt selected by ACS as a s/w eng.or uknw sm1 who had such profile??plz help me,i wud b v.v.v.mch thankful to u


----------



## UdayBASIS

skyscraper said:


> In my case I submitted on 18th December and I received it yesterday exactly in 2 months. All the best everyone.


Hi Skyscraper,

By any chance, You are from bangalore and wrote your IELTS at 'The Monarch' on 14th Feb?

BR,
Uday


----------



## sharav

sry i cant able to get it??????i didnt go thru any process yet...no ielts.y?????


----------



## Abrar

Hi Sharav,

Attached file is a sample taken from ACS website only and by chance they have taken an example of S/w Engg.

Also in the below URL you can find the relevant roles of Software Engineer that ACS recognizes.

1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, 2006

However, I think if you have 6.5 yrs of experience in Testing then why you are not applying as Software Tester? Find detail of Software Tester in below URL.

http://www.immi.gov.au/asri/occupations/s/software-tester.htm#DESC

Regards,
Abrar






sharav said:


> hello,
> i hv 6.5 yrs of automation testing exp. bt i want to apply for 189 visa i.e as a s/w eng.did u knw wht roles and responsibilities shud i add to my profile so dat it gt selected by ACS as a s/w eng.or uknw sm1 who had such profile??plz help me,i wud b v.v.v.mch thankful to u


----------



## sharav

hi abrar,
thnx for the link......bt tell me one thing can a automation tester apply as a software engineer for AU PR????m v.much confused...u r also into testing????


----------



## Abrar

If you are working with Software Automated Testing tools then I believe you shall better apply as Software Tester.

I am working in SAP Programming sector.

Regards,
Abrar.



sharav said:


> hi abrar,
> thnx for the link......bt tell me one thing can a automation tester apply as a software engineer for AU PR????m v.much confused...u r also into testing????


----------



## sharav

ya i knw dere wud be gud apportunities for a tester...bt d thing is SS is all over in south aus.abd currently victoria has openings...so i dont want to confined myself to one state...nd the other thing is i hv heard dat victoria is v.strict for liquid money of 8-10 lakhs...its tough to manage dat big amount..atleast in 189 m....oney will nt be an issue...


----------



## Abrar

No body received result from ACS today ???


----------



## MrTweek

sharav said:


> hello,
> i hv 6.5 yrs of automation testing exp. bt i want to apply for 189 visa i.e as a s/w eng.did u knw wht roles and responsibilities shud i add to my profile so dat it gt selected by ACS as a s/w eng.or uknw sm1 who had such profile??plz help me,i wud b v.v.v.mch thankful to u


Dude, forget it, you'll never pass IELTS


----------



## UdayBASIS

Abrar said:


> No body received result from ACS today ???


Well, I have also been expecting the same!!

Seems like people outside of our forum are receiving their results today!!

BR,
Uday


----------



## samy25

Dear All. 
before submitting EOI i want to know that what should i put in my education?? AS i got my assessment through RPL. and there is nothing mention on my letter about my qualification. so can i claim 10 points for education for my masters even if acs didnt recognised it as closely related to my occupation??? please guide


----------



## UdayBASIS

MrTweek said:


> Dude, forget it, you'll never pass IELTS


Bang on Tweak!!

@ Shrav, Please try to write completely. Seems your habit of messaging in phone continues here as well! And that is clearly something not going to do any good for you everywhere, let alone this forum!

BR,
Uday


----------



## sharav

ohhh actually i recently joined d forum....will keep in mind...and please if you have answer of my question then please let me know


----------



## MrTweek

Will happily do so if you rephrase them in a way that I can read easily. Seriously, it's not fun reading this mess.

If you want others to help you, you should make it as easy as possible for them. We are not getting paid for this


----------



## samy25

samy25 said:


> Dear All.
> before submitting EOI i want to know that what should i put in my education?? AS i got my assessment through RPL. and there is nothing mention on my letter about my qualification. so can i claim 10 points for education for my masters even if acs didnt recognised it as closely related to my occupation??? please guide


plz guide guys.. any one with RPL


----------



## sharav

@mr Tweek,

see i have done my B.E in electronics and communication..Now i have 6.5 years of experience in manual and automation testing.as per the SOL software tester lies in 190 visa..but i want to apply for 189 visa..so what i want to know is whether a software tester consider as a software engineer?if not then can i apply for ICT business analyst??


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

sharav said:


> @mr Tweek,
> 
> see i have done my B.E in electronics and communication..Now i have 6.5 years of experience in manual and automation testing.as per the SOL software tester lies in 190 visa..but i want to apply for 189 visa..so what i want to know is whether a software tester consider as a software engineer?if not then can i apply for ICT business analyst??


You can apply for whatever role you want but from where will you get the relevant documents. ACS requires a very exhaustive details of roles performed during your stay with all your organisations. If they are ready to provide you with such documents then you can always apply. 

I would suggest you to go ahead with the proper channel else they may cancel your PR request. Its not you always get what you want.


----------



## sharav

thanks for the reply...you are also an automation tester????what i have heard is under 190 visa one have to show liquid money of 8-10 lakhs...is it true?


----------



## Abrar

As far as I remember, this condition varies with different states under State Sponsorship.

I think Northern Territory has such condition but not NSW or Victoria.

Regards,
Abrar.



sharav said:


> thanks for the reply...you are also an automation tester????what i have heard is under 190 visa one have to show liquid money of 8-10 lakhs...is it true?


----------



## MrTweek

> what i have heard is under 190 visa one have to show liquid money of 8-10 lakhs...is it true?


At least on Victoria's website, they state you should have $25,000, but they don't want any proof for that. So you can probably ignore it.


----------



## AUS2013

Finally my EOI submitted today.. Lets wait for the invite 



261313 ACS APP:17/12/12 | +ve RESULT:18/02/13 ||IELTS: 12/01/13 7 in each|| EOI Submitted: 19/02/13| Invite Awaited


----------



## sharav

ok thanks for the response...my designation in previous company was as a senior software engineer..and in current company its staff software engineer...but the role is of a manual and automation tester respectively..so did my designation helps me in getting software engineer catogary???


----------



## Abrar

It is actually your roles & responsibilities during the tenure that really matters, which has be listed out in the employer reference letter.

Regards,
Abrar.




sharav said:


> ok thanks for the response...my designation in previous company was as a senior software engineer..and in current company its staff software engineer...but the role is of a manual and automation tester respectively..so did my designation helps me in getting software engineer catogary???


----------



## Abrar

You will definitely be invited in 1st round of March. 

All the best. 

Hope I too get ACS +ve result well before 2nd round of March. :rolleyes2:

Regards,
Abrar.




AUS2013 said:


> Finally my EOI submitted today.. Lets wait for the invite
> 
> 
> 
> 261313 ACS APP:17/12/12 | +ve RESULT:18/02/13 ||IELTS: 12/01/13 7 in each|| EOI Submitted: 19/02/13| Invite Awaited


----------



## sharav

is it the right time to apply for ACS????or i will apply after 1st july????


----------



## samy25

sharav said:


> is it the right time to apply for ACS????or i will apply after 1st july????


no go ahead to make things ready before 1st july..go for ielts too


----------



## VipinB

Mine took 8 weeks..Applied on 12 Dec... approved on 6 Feb...


----------



## AUS2013

Abrar said:


> You will definitely be invited in 1st round of March.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> Hope I too get ACS +ve result well before 2nd round of March. :rolleyes2:
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


 Thanks Abrar and good luck....

Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## MrTweek

sharav said:


> is it the right time to apply for ACS????or i will apply after 1st july????


Your result will be valid for 2 years, so I'd do it now.


----------



## AUS2013

I have a question regarding the Invitation on EOI...

Does this invite come from Aus Govt or the employers directly??


----------



## MrTweek

> Does this invite come from Aus Govt or the employers directly??


Which employers? The visa is completely independent from any kind of employment. The government invites you.


----------



## AUS2013

MrTweek said:


> Which employers? The visa is completely independent from any kind of employment. The government invites you.


Thanks for your reply!!!

How do we seek for jobs then... post our resumes somewhere? and will it be done after VISA stamping..

These agents completely be fool you by telling all vague things... just wasted my money by applying via Agent.... Since I applied thru agent.. didn't confirm all these things by searching over internet..... I wish i cud have joined this forum earlier


----------



## MrTweek

> How do we seek for jobs then... post our resumes somewhere? and will it be done after VISA stamping..


What visa are you applying for?

You just apply for jobs like you do in any other country. Find adverts, send your resume to companies, all that kind of things. That has nothing to do with the visa process though.


----------



## AUS2013

MrTweek said:


> What visa are you applying for?
> 
> You just apply for jobs like you do in any other country. Find adverts, send your resume to companies, all that kind of things. That has nothing to do with the visa process though.


Sub Class 189; ANZSCO Code 2613 13-- Software Engineer-- years of experience -- 6.5 years-- EOI filed with 65 points..


----------



## mra

Any result today?


----------



## RUSAUS

Hi Guys,
For further indication, I applied on the 20th December. On Monday status turned to "In Progress" and a few hours ago I received the positive assessment. Good luck to all.


----------



## AUS2013

RUSAUS said:


> Hi Guys,
> For further indication, I applied on the 20th December. On Monday status turned to "In Progress" and a few hours ago I received the positive assessment. Good luck to all.


Congrats!!!!


----------



## Abrar

Conratulations!!! :clap2:

Good to see somebody receiving +ve result from ACS Today. 
Status got 'In Progress' on Monday and got result today!!! 

hmmm! 20th December got the result... Others (Uday, Tweek etc...) are not very far. 

Regards,
Abrar.




RUSAUS said:


> Hi Guys,
> For further indication, I applied on the 20th December. On Monday status turned to "In Progress" and a few hours ago I received the positive assessment. Good luck to all.


----------



## jayptl

Toall..

Plz calm down all..

in ACS, it is clearly mentioned its upto max 12 weeks to produce result.

99% people get positive assessment...


----------



## prasiddharaj

*Waiting result*

Hi , I applied on 11 Jan 2013. After 10 days, ACS asked for some additional documents and after that it is in "With Accessor" status. Does anyone have any idea when will I get the result? Any tentative date??

Thanks


----------



## jayptl

prasiddharaj said:


> Hi , I applied on 11 Jan 2013. After 10 days, ACS asked for some additional documents and after that it is in "With Accessor" status. Does anyone have any idea when will I get the result? Any tentative date??
> 
> Thanks




Wt docs they have asked to u??


----------



## prasiddharaj

My MCTS certificate (in PDF) and my Bachelors "degree certificate" which I had forgotten to attach.....!!


----------



## Sanje

prasiddharaj said:


> My MCTS certificate (in PDF) and my Bachelors "degree certificate" which I had forgotten to attach.....!!


Hi Prasid,

pls updated your signature. i sumbit my document on 12-01-2013 and waiting...:ranger:


----------



## Sanje

MrTweek said:


> What visa are you applying for?
> 
> You just apply for jobs like you do in any other country. Find adverts, send your resume to companies, all that kind of things. That has nothing to do with the visa process though.


Hi Tweek,

did u get ACS Positive response ? when did u apply? when did you approved ?


----------



## mra

prasiddharaj said:


> My MCTS certificate (in PDF) and my Bachelors "degree certificate" which I had forgotten to attach.....!!


Just clicked in my mind, does MCTS help in any case for assessment? points, assessment etc? my spouse did have it but didn't attach while ACS assessment.


----------



## prasiddharaj

mra said:


> Just clicked in my mind, does MCTS help in any case for assessment? points, assessment etc? my spouse did have it but didn't attach while ACS assessment.


MCTS certification is accepted by acs and is comparable to AQF diploma with ict major.... my agent suggested me to attach it with the other documents..


----------



## Vamshi4happy

RUSAUS said:


> Hi Guys,
> For further indication, I applied on the 20th December. On Monday status turned to "In Progress" and a few hours ago I received the positive assessment. Good luck to all.


Congrats!!!


----------



## tejukondal

samy25 said:


> Dear All.
> before submitting EOI i want to know that what should i put in my education?? AS i got my assessment through RPL. and there is nothing mention on my letter about my qualification. so can i claim 10 points for education for my masters even if acs didnt recognised it as closely related to my occupation??? please guide


Hi Samy,

I will probably be on the same boat as your's in a month or so(I submitted my RPL application few weeks back). So, please pass on any information that you have received in this regard. 

This is not to scare you but when I lookup On the immigration website, I can see the following statement.

"_The authority that conducts your skills assessment will determine whether any qualifications earned outside Australia are of a standard that is comparable to the relevant Australian qualification._"

I am not sure if its mandatory though. Any thoughts from the experts here esp from the ones that have gone through RPL way...

On another note, I can see you applied for RPL in November 2012 and you got results mid February, did your application take a halt at stage 3? 

Cheers..


----------



## tejukondal

Dear Friends, Any success stories in the past few days with RPL?? how long is the process taking without stage 3...


----------



## expat2aus

Hi,

I applied on Jan 15, 2013. Within 7 days, the status moved to Stage 4. But still waiting for result


----------



## ab1303

I applied on 3rd Week of December and still awaiting result


----------



## ab1303

I expect that it will stretch till march before they do assessment


----------



## praveen_1900

Abrar said:


> Conratulations!!! :clap2:
> 
> Good to see somebody receiving +ve result from ACS Today.
> Status got 'In Progress' on Monday and got result today!!!
> 
> hmmm! 20th December got the result... Others (Uday, Tweek etc...) are not very far.
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


well not to make neone unhappy , just a note..

I also applied on 17th dec and still is in stage 4 . it din go through stage 3.


----------



## Osden

*Rpl*



tejukondal said:


> Dear Friends, Any success stories in the past few days with RPL?? how long is the process taking without stage 3...


Hi,

I submitted my ACS for Software Engineer in Dec was asked to convert to RPL in Jan, after submitting RPL I got positive results in 2 days. Funny thing is I have MCTS, GNIIT ( 6 Sems from NIIT), but still they asked me to convert to RPL, also I did not get any points for my education, only for 9.5 Years Exp.

Good Luck..


----------



## bliss

rahulng said:


> Has anyone got their skill assessed from ACS?
> I have applied on Jan 14, 2013 -- but it remain in stage 4 for more than 3 weeks now. Not sure how long does this process takes.
> 
> Please advice!


I applied on Jan 05, 2013 , mine is also in stage 4 for more than 3 weeks, By going through forum posts , It seems that December applicants are receiving assessment results. Is there anyone who applied in January and got result?


----------



## tejukondal

Osden said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted my ACS for Software Engineer in Dec was asked to convert to RPL in Jan, after submitting RPL I got positive results in 2 days. Funny thing is I have MCTS, GNIIT ( 6 Sems from NIIT), but still they asked me to convert to RPL, also I did not get any points for my education, only for 9.5 Years Exp.
> 
> Good Luck..


Do you have any bachelors degree other than mcts and gniit?


----------



## MrTweek

Sanje said:


> Hi Tweek,
> 
> did u get ACS Positive response ? when did u apply? when did you approved ?


See, my signature. It's almost 2 months now, but still no answer.


----------



## haryk

At last received Positive result after long wait... Applied on Dec 19,2012 .. received on 20th Feb 2013... Till 19th Feb it is with the status "With Accessor" on 20th Morning status changed to "In Progress".. By afternoon .. I have received positive result to my mailId... Need to submit EOI noww


----------



## Vamshi4happy

haryk said:


> At last received Positive result after long wait... Applied on Dec 19,2012 .. received on 20th Feb 2013... Till 19th Feb it is with the status "With Accessor" on 20th Morning status changed to "In Progress".. By afternoon .. I have received positive result to my mailId... Need to submit EOI noww


Congrats!!!! All d best for EOI.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## AUS2013

haryk said:


> At last received Positive result after long wait... Applied on Dec 19,2012 .. received on 20th Feb 2013... Till 19th Feb it is with the status "With Accessor" on 20th Morning status changed to "In Progress".. By afternoon .. I have received positive result to my mailId... Need to submit EOI noww


Congrats... All the best for EOI

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
261313 ACS APP:17/12/12 | +ve RESULT:18/02/13 ||IELTS12/01/13) 7 in each|| EOI Submitted: 19/02/13| Invite Awaited


----------



## sudarshan4unix

I just got my ACS results. It took exactly 60 days. One of my friend got it in 18 days.


----------



## Abrar

Congrats Sudarshan...

On what date did you apply?



sudarshan4unix said:


> I just got my ACS results. It took exactly 60 days. One of my friend got it in 18 days.


----------



## superm

haryk said:


> At last received Positive result after long wait... Applied on Dec 19,2012 .. received on 20th Feb 2013... Till 19th Feb it is with the status "With Accessor" on 20th Morning status changed to "In Progress".. By afternoon .. I have received positive result to my mailId... Need to submit EOI noww


Congrats - all the best for EOI  
Am not sure about points you got - but I would suggest you to submit EOI ASAP. 
Like - you should have had EOI ready in saved state till your ACS came out; and then just after receiving ACS - submit EOI after updating details . 

Now - more than ever as ceilings are reaching and first come first serve is the thing here.. So wanted to suggest do it asap to all waiting for ACS.


----------



## sudarshan4unix

Abrar said:


> Congrats Sudarshan...
> 
> On what date did you apply?


Thanks Abrar!

I applied on Dec 20 2012. After that ACS was on Christmas vacation till Jan 14th. My application was allocated to an accessor on 15th. I got the results on Feb 20th 2013.


----------



## Abrar

Thanks for the info Sudarshan...

Cheers! All the best for EOI.



sudarshan4unix said:


> Thanks Abrar!
> 
> I applied on Dec 20 2012. After that ACS was on Christmas vacation till Jan 14th. My application was allocated to an accessor on 15th. I got the results on Feb 20th 2013.


----------



## sanaqvi

Hi All,

I have done MSC in Computer Sciece from Pakistan but my graduation is not with computer majors, however, I hold couple of certifications recongnized by ACS and have 6+ years of IT experience.

Also I have recently done MBA from UK with some Computer subjects. Any expert opinon will my assessment with ACS give me any points for qulification, if yes, how many???

Thanks


----------



## mra

sanaqvi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have done MSC in Computer Sciece from Pakistan but my graduation is not with computer majors, however, I hold couple of certifications recongnized by ACS and have 6+ years of IT experience.
> 
> Also I have recently done MBA from UK with some Computer subjects. Any expert opinon will my assessment with ACS give me any points for qulification, if yes, how many???
> 
> Thanks


You should still be able to claim your points for degree MSC. You can also claim for experience which are post MSC. As you said you have done MSC in Computer Science, I don't see any issues.

Another thing, it is not acs who gives you points, they just assess your experience and education as per DIAC guidelines. Based on this you will claim your points while applying further. 

In my opinion if your experience is related to the ANZSCO code you are applying you will get points for your Master degree and 5+ years experience.


----------



## ebshib

*ACS application lodged on 1st feb*

my ACS application was lodged on 1st feb. it reached stage 4 in a weeks time and its still there. anyone who has applied around the same time??


----------



## bliss

ebshib said:


> my ACS application was lodged on 1st feb. it reached stage 4 in a weeks time and its still there. anyone who has applied around the same time??


I applied on 5th Jan, I was asked for extra documents in last week of January, I sent documents within that week, since then its in stage 4.

All the best


----------



## ramanj

ebshib said:


> my ACS application was lodged on 1st feb. it reached stage 4 in a weeks time and its still there. anyone who has applied around the same time??


I applied on 13th Jan, on 5th Feb it went to the stage 4 and its still there.


----------



## haryk

Vamshi4happy said:


> Congrats!!!! All d best for EOI.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Thank You.....


----------



## haryk

superm said:


> Congrats - all the best for EOI
> Am not sure about points you got - but I would suggest you to submit EOI ASAP.
> Like - you should have had EOI ready in saved state till your ACS came out; and then just after receiving ACS - submit EOI after updating details .
> 
> Now - more than ever as ceilings are reaching and first come first serve is the thing here.. So wanted to suggest do it asap to all waiting for ACS.


Thanks for ur suggestion.. I have submitted EOI 21feb2013.. from ur exp.. do u think I will get Invitation? pls suggest


----------



## anupriya

ebshib said:


> my ACS application was lodged on 1st feb. it reached stage 4 in a weeks time and its still there. anyone who has applied around the same time??


Hi Ebshib

I lodged my ACS application on 29th January 2013 and it reached stage 4 on 1st February and its in stage 4 since then


----------



## UdayBASIS

Hi Guys,

Any results today or yesterday?

Being Friday, I kind of expect at least a couple of results today!

BR,
Uday


----------



## rahulng

Uday, we may expect it on Monday.


----------



## UdayBASIS

rahulng said:


> Uday, we may expect it on Monday.


Monday is Good. Even if it comes by Friday, it is fine for me, just to make it on time for the March 4th round.

Anything beyond that would be disappointing! 

Anybody got their results in the Dec 20 to 23 applications? I know Mr.Tweak is there and no update yet for him! Other than him?

BR,
Uday


----------



## MrTweek

Nope, nothing. Already on day 60 now. I was hoping to get it by last Friday actually. It's taking really long now.
I have to make it for the next invitation round, otherwise I'll be running into problems :/


----------



## MrTweek

Wow, new reports are available and this time they even include occupation celiings.
SkillSelect
At least still enough for 26131

Also, inviations numbers are going down from 1500 to 1000 per round. Probably because they didn't have enough applicants anyway


----------



## UdayBASIS

MrTweek said:


> Wow, new reports are available and this time they even include occupation celiings.
> SkillSelect
> At least still enough for 26131
> 
> Also, inviations numbers are going down from 1500 to 1000 per round. Probably because they didn't have enough applicants anyway


Hi Mr.Tweak,

Thanks a lot for the heads up about the update on Skillselect.

Did you notice that, there is something wrong with the Feb 18th chart? I could not make out, what it intends to say.

In any case, I am also in 2613 and there are some 1700 slots left out and hence, I guess, we will do just fine, even if we have to submit our EOI for 18th March round. (being 950 for every round, it will be stretching till April second round for the exhaustion of 2613).

BR,
Uday


----------



## MrPerfect

MrTweek said:


> Wow, new reports are available and this time they even include occupation celiings.
> SkillSelect
> At least still enough for 26131
> 
> Also, inviations numbers are going down from 1500 to 1000 per round. Probably because they didn't have enough applicants anyway


Thank you MrTweek for the update,
Great relief after seeing the Occupation ceiling numbers.


----------



## jayptl

Now there is no enough migrants to aussi any way..

may b from July they will reduce points to 55 soon...


----------



## bliss

UdayBASIS said:


> Monday is Good. Even if it comes by Friday, it is fine for me, just to make it on time for the March 4th round.
> 
> Anything beyond that would be disappointing!
> 
> Anybody got their results in the Dec 20 to 23 applications? I know Mr.Tweak is there and no update yet for him! Other than him?
> 
> BR,
> Uday


ACS was closed from Dec 21st to Jan 14th , may be that is causing delay.

All the best!


----------



## ebshib

*263111*



anupriya said:


> Hi Ebshib
> 
> I lodged my ACS application on 29th January 2013 and it reached stage 4 on 1st February and its in stage 4 since then


I have applied for 263111. Is there anyone who have applied for the same??The new occupation ceiling list has been published. Also, they have reduced the number of invitations for march.


----------



## sanaqvi

I have done Masters in Computer Science but my Graduation is with non IT subjects, however, major with Maths. Also, I have two of the additional certifications i.e. CISA and CISSP. Can anybody suggest, how many marks i will get for qualification. 

I've recently done MBA from UK with minor in ICT, any chance if I can get points for that as well.

Thanks


----------



## jayptl

sanaqvi said:


> I have done Masters in Computer Science but my Graduation is with non IT subjects, however, major with Maths. Also, I have two of the additional certifications i.e. CISA and CISSP. Can anybody suggest, how many marks i will get for qualification.
> 
> I've recently done MBA from UK with minor in ICT, any chance if I can get points for that as well.
> 
> Thanks


well

_n order to get response, u need to have a chance to submit through ACS. in this situation only ACS guide u. I guiess u get 10 pts of master_


----------



## UdayBASIS

Mr.Tweak,

Please post a 'Got the +ve result' by tomo!!

Eagerly awaiting for that! 

BR,
Uday


----------



## Abrar

Hi Uday,

It is quite strange buddy that you people didn't get your result in this week.

Seeing so much delay, now I am not sure if I can make it even for 2nd round of March. However going with your analysis, I think I would get invitation even if I apply in April 1st round.

Still let's hope for the best.

Regards,
Abrar.



UdayBASIS said:


> Hi Mr.Tweak,
> 
> Thanks a lot for the heads up about the update on Skillselect.
> 
> Did you notice that, there is something wrong with the Feb 18th chart? I could not make out, what it intends to say.
> 
> In any case, I am also in 2613 and there are some 1700 slots left out and hence, I guess, we will do just fine, even if we have to submit our EOI for 18th March round. (being 950 for every round, it will be stretching till April second round for the exhaustion of 2613).
> 
> BR,
> Uday


----------



## UdayBASIS

Abrar said:


> Hi Uday,
> 
> It is quite strange buddy that you people didn't get your result in this week.
> 
> Seeing so much delay, now I am not sure if I can make it even for 2nd round of March. However going with your analysis, I think I would get invitation even if I apply in April 1st round.
> 
> Still let's hope for the best.
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Yups!! Hope so!

Interestingly, 2613 is fast filling up!
For Ex: As per the data published by 31/12/12, there were some 2500 slots left out.
But the same reduced to 1700 odd slots after 18th Feb round. 

During this period, around 4500 Invitations were sent. So, on a rough scale, 17 % of invitations were sent for 2613 during this 2 month period.

In addition to this, now with the fast filling up ICT BA code out of the list, now, I expect the 2613 to fill up by around a fifth of all invitations for the coming months, if not a fourth of all.

In any case, 2613 does not seem to reach the ceiling till the April 2nd round. (Logic being 25 % of all 4000 invitations to be sent till April 2nd round will just fill up 1000 slots out of 2613).

So, no worries, I would say

BR,
Uday


----------



## HannahSibson

Guys,
Ceiling is updated. Please check below. BA has already reached ceiling. 

2613	Software and Applications Programmers	5160	3389

Hannah

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## rahulng

I just checked my status, its "IN PROGRESS".


----------



## HannahSibson

rahulng said:


> I just checked my status, its "IN PROGRESS".


When did u apply? Hope u will have ur result soon..

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Abrar

Also Uday the other angle is, from the 4 rounds of January & February, only around 800 invitation were sent to 2613 applicants (i.e. avg 400/month), this is after exhausting with all the applications of 2613 that applied even minutes before 2nd round of Feb with alteast 60 points..

With this rate, 1700 remaining slots looks a big figure... Applicants may get chance even in May or even till June. 

What do you say?

Regards,
Abrar.



UdayBASIS said:


> Yups!! Hope so!
> 
> Interestingly, 2613 is fast filling up!
> For Ex: As per the data published by 31/12/12, there were some 2500 slots left out.
> But the same reduced to 1700 odd slots after 18th Feb round.
> 
> During this period, around 4500 Invitations were sent. So, on a rough scale, 17 % of invitations were sent for 2613 during this 2 month period.
> 
> In addition to this, now with the fast filling up ICT BA code out of the list, now, I expect the 2613 to fill up by around a fifth of all invitations for the coming months, if not a fourth of all.
> 
> In any case, 2613 does not seem to reach the ceiling till the April 2nd round. (Logic being 25 % of all 4000 invitations to be sent till April 2nd round will just fill up 1000 slots out of 2613).
> 
> So, no worries, I would say
> 
> BR,
> Uday


----------



## MrPerfect

Abrar said:


> Also Uday the other angle is, from the 4 rounds of January & February, only around 800 invitation were sent to 2613 applicants (i.e. avg 400/month), this is after exhausting with all the applications of 2613 that applied even minutes before 2nd round of Feb with alteast 60 points..
> 
> With this rate, 1700 remaining slots looks a big figure... Applicants may get chance even in May or even till June.
> 
> What do you say?
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Ya true Abrar & Uday
As per ceiling
2613	Software and Applications Program of 5160 only 2675 invited on 31st dec
2613	Software and Applications Program of 5160 only 3389 invited on 18th feb
That means only 714 over in 2 months of jan and feb (in 4 invitation rounds)
still 1771 slots remaining 
by this figures it seems like applicants who apply in march,april and may will for sure get invite.


----------



## MrPerfect

I am from India and have stayed in the UK for 6+ yrs, so i have to apply for PCC in India and UK,
i also went to Paris for 4 days trip on vacation from UK,do i need to apply PCC from France also?
Suggestions appreciated please.


----------



## RRag

MrPerfect said:


> I am from India and have stayed in the UK for 6+ yrs, so i have to apply for PCC in India and UK,
> i also went to Paris for 4 days trip on vacation from UK,do i need to apply PCC from France also?
> Suggestions appreciated please.


No need... if you stay more then 12 months you need PCC


----------



## Sanje

Seems like that another 20days need to wait for ACS result.:-( AKBARand me on same i guess.Will wait and see


----------



## Sanje

*acs*



rahulng said:


> I just checked my status, its "IN PROGRESS".


Hey rahul
congrdsssssss.
when did u submit ACS? Pls update signature.it wil help to poeple who are expecting acs results.


----------



## Sanje

*Acs . 2013*



bliss said:


> I applied on Jan 05, 2013 , mine is also in stage 4 for more than 3 weeks, By going through forum posts , It seems that December applicants are receiving assessment results. Is there anyone who applied in January and got result?


Hi bliss.
I apled on 11 jan 2013. Keep in touch.


----------



## expa2020a

Hi
We are on critical path , and one of the ex-employers is taking long to provide the employment reference letter.

We have rest of the documents including emply. ref. from another employer that my partner worked with for 6 yrs.

Can we start the ACS application, pay the $ 450 fee and then upload the missing document later after it is notarization / mailed from USA ?

Thanks


----------



## rahulng

I applied on 22 Dec 2012.


----------



## Abrar

It would be great if we can get result before 3rd week of March. However after seeing latest update on Occupation ceiling of 2613, I am not much worried. Even if our EOI application is active in 1st round of April, we will surely get the invitation I-A. 

But one thing is for sure. ACS processing is going extremely slow... 

Regards,
Abrar.



Sanje said:


> Seems like that another 20days need to wait for ACS result.:-( AKBARand me on same i guess.Will wait and see


----------



## haryk

UdayBASIS said:


> Monday is Good. Even if it comes by Friday, it is fine for me, just to make it on time for the March 4th round.
> 
> Anything beyond that would be disappointing!
> 
> Anybody got their results in the Dec 20 to 23 applications? I know Mr.Tweak is there and no update yet for him! Other than him?
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Hi Uday, I have received on 20Feb, I have applied to EOI on 21st.. Hoping to get invitation on March 4th... Do any one know what are the documents required to apply after receiving invitation ? I have also included Partner and child.. Please help me..


----------



## thumbsup

In Progress.. ACS submitted for spouse - Dec 22,2012


----------



## ebshib

u applied 3 weeks prior to my application and still waiting...phew..
waiting is tiresome...


----------



## Abrar

Should get +ve result by Monday early morning...

All the best. 



thumbsup said:


> In Progress.. ACS submitted for spouse - Dec 22,2012


----------



## Sanje

Ohhh really.then good news.anyway Do you know what are the documents we shoud send to nsw sponsrship




Abrar said:


> It would be great if we can get result before 3rd week of March. However after seeing latest update on Occupation ceiling of 2613, I am not much worried. Even if our EOI application is active in 1st round of April, we will surely get the invitation I-A.
> 
> But one thing is for sure. ACS processing is going extremely slow...
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


----------



## Abrar

Hi Sanje,

Find attached the document checklist for NSW Sponsorship.

Also click the below URL to get all the information about NSW Sponsorship.

Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

Regards,
Abrar.




Sanje said:


> Ohhh really.then good news.anyway Do you know what are the documents we shoud send to nsw sponsrship


----------



## UdayBASIS

haryk said:


> Hi Uday, I have received on 20Feb, I have applied to EOI on 21st.. Hoping to get invitation on March 4th... Do any one know what are the documents required to apply after receiving invitation ? I have also included Partner and child.. Please help me..


Hi Buddy,

Check it against the Visa Application Checklist
Just get all these things to ready for the Visa Application:

* For You: Birth Certificate, Marriage Certificate, Educational certifications, Employment related certificates (Offer Letter, Payslips, Form 16, Bank statements, Experience Letter, Relieving Letter, etc), ACS result Letter, IELTS TRF
* For Your Wife: Birth Certificate (or ID Card, or other doc to show DOB proof),, IELTS
*For kid: Birth Certificate.

@ Seniors, please add anything which I have missed here.

BR,
Uday


----------



## thumbsup

Abrar said:


> Should get +ve result by Monday early morning...
> 
> All the best.


yup.. hopefully!! and thanks for the wishes.. But I don't know whether I would be able to use this result as of now since already got the invite on 18th feb.

Need to re-calculate certain things before making a decision!


Cheers.


----------



## UdayBASIS

thumbsup said:


> yup.. hopefully!! and thanks for the wishes.. But I don't know whether I would be able to use this result as of now since already got the invite on 18th feb.
> 
> Need to re-calculate certain things before making a decision!
> 
> 
> Cheers.


Hi thumbs up,

All the best first of all.

But, I am at a loss about the Invitation already received on Feb 18th? 

Do You already have a ACS Result earlier?

BR,
Uday


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

thumbsup said:


> In Progress.. ACS submitted for spouse - Dec 22,2012


Hi,

Did you received positive result today? Mine is still with accessor  more than 2 months now.


----------



## thumbsup

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi thumbs up,
> 
> All the best first of all.
> 
> But, I am at a loss about the Invitation already received on Feb 18th?
> 
> Do You already have a ACS Result earlier?
> 
> BR,
> Uday


I and my spouse both applied for ACS.. one result we got on 4th dec and another one we applied on 22nd Dec.. which went "In Progress" today. I was willing to apply myself as primary applicant but had to do vice-versa. So, we applied thinking that ceiling might reach on 4th march and ACS results would not be out by that time.

Hope that clears!


----------



## dejumotalks

Hi Thumbsup,

If you had gotten an invite, I am wondering why you guys din't proceed with that application.
Do you still intend to submit another EOI?
Hope that won't be conflicting and jeopardize your chances.
Anyways, just my thoughts.

BR,

Dej


----------



## thumbsup

dejumotalks said:


> Hi Thumbsup,
> 
> If you had gotten an invite, I am wondering why you guys din't proceed with that application.
> Do you still intend to submit another EOI?
> Hope that won't be conflicting and jeopardize your chances.
> Anyways, just my thoughts.
> 
> BR,
> 
> Dej


Thanks Dej. I don't think so. As I mentioned, few things need to be re-calculated based on the outcome of ACS on Monday.


----------



## krema

Is the status "with assessor" the same with status "allocated"?


----------



## Sanje

*ACS result waiting...*



Abrar said:


> Hi Sanje,
> 
> Find attached the document checklist for NSW Sponsorship.
> 
> Also click the below URL to get all the information about NSW Sponsorship.
> 
> Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Really appreciate your support on this Abrar. 

However are you going to apply in 189 or 190 ? 
i have only 55 marks without SS and need to request NSW sponsorship. If i get ACS result on about mid of March( around 15 th March) and NSW will gets around 3 months for approve sponsorship(then it will be end of June). At that time SE occupation ceiling will be completed i guess.  

If you have 60 without SS , then you are in safe mode and you can apply on 189  . but for me it is very very uncertainty to get EOI invitation.

rgds,
Sanje


----------



## Sanje

*ACS process*

no .
"with assessor" <> "allocated".

"with assessor" is the more longer process in assessment.





krema said:


> Is the status "with assessor" the same with status "allocated"?


----------



## Sanje

*ACS process*

No .They are NOT same.
"with assessor" <> "allocated".

"with assessor" is the more longer process in assessment.

anyway when did you submit your application?



krema said:


> Is the status "with assessor" the same with status "allocated"?


----------



## Abrar

Hi Sanje,

I have 65 points without SS. Hence, most probably I will go ahead only with 189 because with current scenario, I believe 65 points are enough for invitation.

I can't suggest you anything about SS because I don't have much idea about it but I can advise you to try IELTS once more.

In didn't get above 7 band in all the sections in my first attempt itself. But I got it in second attempt. 10 points from IELTS makes a huge difference.

Regards,
Abrar.



Sanje said:


> Really appreciate your support on this Abrar.
> 
> However are you going to apply in 189 or 190 ?
> i have only 55 marks without SS and need to request NSW sponsorship. If i get ACS result on about mid of March( around 15 th March) and NSW will gets around 3 months for approve sponsorship(then it will be end of June). At that time SE occupation ceiling will be completed i guess.
> 
> If you have 60 without SS , then you are in safe mode and you can apply on 189  . but for me it is very very uncertainty to get EOI invitation.
> 
> rgds,
> Sanje


----------



## Sanje

Abrar said:


> Hi Sanje,
> 
> I have 65 points without SS. Hence, most probably I will go ahead only with 189 because with current scenario, I believe 65 points are enough for invitation.
> 
> I can't suggest you anything about SS because I don't have much idea about it but I can advise you to try IELTS once more.
> 
> In didn't get above 7 band in all the sections in my first attempt itself. But I got it in second attempt. 10 points from IELTS makes a huge difference.
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Ohh woww you are good then  

Do you know that what will happen , if i get sponsorship from NSW by end of June and occupation ceiling is completed ?
will Ausi reset celing in july 2013 ?
will i include to next occupation ceiling list ?

i am so worried dd.......


----------



## krema

Sanje said:


> No .They are NOT same.
> "with assessor" <> "allocated".
> 
> "with assessor" is the more longer process in assessment.
> 
> anyway when did you submit your application?


Alright. I have submitted just recently Feb 20 and it moved as "allocated" the following day. I know I have to wait longer, I had my wide range of patience for now.

But, I have seen on someones' case that it moved to "w/ assessor" the following day, so I was just curious if it's the same with as allocated. Anyway, how long will it take usually to move to with assessor?


----------



## Abrar

First of all I don't think getting invitation from NSW would take that much time. And who knows, 2613 occupation can be available even in June.

Secondly, for sure new occupation ceiling will be set from July'13 onwards and your application will be given priority based on your submission date. So you need not worry. 

Regards,
Abrar.



Sanje said:


> Ohh woww you are good then
> 
> Do you know that what will happen , if i get sponsorship from NSW by end of June and occupation ceiling is completed ?
> will Ausi reset celing in july 2013 ?
> will i include to next occupation ceiling list ?
> 
> i am so worried dd.......


----------



## Sanje

krema said:


> Alright. I have submitted just recently Feb 20 and it moved as "allocated" the following day. I know I have to wait longer, I had my wide range of patience for now.
> 
> But, I have seen on someones' case that it moved to "w/ assessor" the following day, so I was just curious if it's the same with as allocated. Anyway, how long will it take usually to move to with assessor?


for my case ,

applied 12 jan 2013
allocated 18 -jan 2013
assessor 25 - jan 2013 

how about your points without SS ?


----------



## Sanje

*3435*

post was repeated.


----------



## Sanje

*3435*



Abrar said:


> First of all I don't think getting invitation from NSW would take that much time. And who knows, 2613 occupation can be available even in June.
> 
> Secondly, for sure new occupation ceiling will be set from July'13 onwards and your application will be given priority based on your submission date. So you need not worry.
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


I did IELTS twice and same results i got. So noway to get IELTS 7 for each band  .
what my concern is that if Ausi change the rule in july 2013 and asking IELTS 7 for each band as 2011, forever i have to stay here. Ausi will be a dream for me.

And other thing is getting sponsorship from NSW for this quota(2012 july-2013july) will be valid for next quota which will begin from 2013 July ?

Last January and February didn't give any invitation for 190 ? is this correct?

i know more questions for your. but guess you can understand the situation where i am in


----------



## krema

Sanje said:


> for my case ,
> 
> applied 12 jan 2013
> allocated 18 -jan 2013
> assessor 25 - jan 2013
> 
> how about your points without SS ?


I'm not really sure about the points. I haven't taking ielts, I am on preparation for now. For work, I have 3 years + 17 days with one company, the time my papers were stamp. 30 for age. I'm not sure for educ, but I graduated BS ECE and I am working as applications support engr. Can you share how will you assess me given this info cause I do not want to expect on so much points. 

One more thing, i have relatives in victoria who is willing to sponsor me, but I have read somewhere that their area code is not listed in designated area, but the SS states that "everywhere" is okay with Victoria. Which one is correct so If in case I ran out of points, I can use Vic SS?


----------



## jayptl

Can anybody tell me??

Do DIAC and ACS accepts work experience prior to qualification???

I searched a lot with throwing money to manny agents and some interenational agent too??

plz plz someone guide me....


----------



## Abrar

Getting sponsorship from NSW will make you eligible to apply for Visa within 2/3 months of getting invitation. So once you get invitation, you should not bother about current ceiling or July'13 ceiling.

I don't know if applicants got invited on 190 for last couple of months or not because I haven't seen any information provided about that on Skillselect website. I've seen information provided till Dec'12.

Did you see any such information that they haven't provided 190 visa in last 2 months?

Regards,
Abrar.



Sanje said:


> I did IELTS twice and same results i got. So noway to get IELTS 7 for each band  .
> what my concern is that if Ausi change the rule in july 2013 and asking IELTS 7 for each band as 2011, forever i have to stay here. Ausi will be a dream for me.
> 
> And other thing is getting sponsorship from NSW for this quota(2012 july-2013july) will be valid for next quota which will begin from 2013 July ?
> 
> Last January and February didn't give any invitation for 190 ? is this correct?
> 
> i know more questions for your. but guess you can understand the situation where i am in


----------



## MrTweek

Sanje said:


> I did IELTS twice and same results i got. So noway to get IELTS 7 for each band  .
> what my concern is that if Ausi change the rule in july 2013 and asking IELTS 7 for each band as 2011, forever i have to stay here. Ausi will be a dream for me.


But why would they do that? I highly doubt so.


> And other thing is getting sponsorship from NSW for this quota(2012 july-2013july) will be valid for next quota which will begin from 2013 July ?


Yes.



> Last January and February didn't give any invitation for 190 ? is this correct?


Where do you have this information from? I have never seen any statistic about 190 visas.


----------



## Sanje

Abrar said:


> Getting sponsorship from NSW will make you eligible to apply for Visa within 2/3 months of getting invitation. So once you get invitation, you should not bother about current ceiling or July'13 ceiling.
> 
> I don't know if applicants got invited on 190 for last couple of months or not because I haven't seen any information provided about that on Skillselect website. I've seen information provided till Dec'12.
> 
> Did you see any such information that they haven't provided 190 visa in last 2 months?
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


i checked in SkillSelect for invitation for 190. But i couldn't see any invitations against 190 in last janu/ feb rounds. May be i am incorrect. if so pls correct this unless others also goes in mess.


----------



## Sanje

MrTweek said:


> But why would they do that? I highly doubt so.
> Yes.
> 
> Where do you have this information from? I have never seen any statistic about 190 visas.


I checked in SkillSelect for invitation for 190. But i couldn't see any invitation against 190 in last janu/ feb rounds. May be i am incorrect.


----------



## MrTweek

Sanje said:


> I checked in SkillSelect for invitation for 190. But i couldn't see any invitation against 190 in last janu/ feb rounds. May be i am incorrect.


That is because these statistics are only for invitation rounds of 189 and 489.
Subclass 190 invitations are granted whenever a state nominates someone, there are no invitation rounds.


----------



## Guest

jayptl said:


> Can anybody tell me??
> 
> Do DIAC and ACS accepts work experience prior to qualification???
> 
> I searched a lot with throwing money to manny agents and some interenational agent too??
> 
> plz plz someone guide me....


 No idea about acs but DIAC do NOT accept any experience for work experience points before the date you became qualified to Australian standard.


----------



## jayptl

_shel said:


> No idea about acs but DIAC do NOT accept any experience for work experience points before the date you became qualified to Australian standard.


Actually my experience was priort to highest qualification and after Diploma.

Should I go ahead with assessing ACS or taking risk at $450 for assessment??

I am in biggest dillemma wt to do??


----------



## mra

Sanje said:


> I checked in SkillSelect for invitation for 190. But i couldn't see any invitation against 190 in last janu/ feb rounds. May be i am incorrect.


I saw occupation ceiling has been updated up to18/02/2013. Even I don't understand why there is no quota for 190 for March..


----------



## Guest

jayptl said:


> Actually my experience was priort to highest qualification and after Diploma.
> 
> Should I go ahead with assessing ACS or taking risk at $450 for assessment??
> 
> I am in biggest dillemma wt to do??


 How much experience do you have since qualifying. The qualification that makes you able to do the job, may not be the highest one but may be.

How many many points will that give you? Would you still get 60 overall?


----------



## MrTweek

mra said:


> I saw occupation ceiling has been updated up to18/02/2013. Even I don't understand why there is no quota for 190 for March..


Because there is only one quota for 189 and 190 together.


----------



## Sanje

MrTweek said:


> That is because these statistics are only for invitation rounds of 189 and 489.
> Subclass 190 invitations are granted whenever a state nominates someone, there are no invitation rounds.


then does it mean that none of people got state nomination last two months (feb/march)?


----------



## MrTweek

> then does it mean that none of people got state nomination last two months (feb/march)?


No, it doesn't.
It just means they don't appear in the statistic that you are looking at.


----------



## jayptl

_shel said:


> How much experience do you have since qualifying. The qualification that makes you able to do the job, may not be the highest one but may be.
> 
> How many many points will that give you? Would you still get 60 overall?




I currently owe 50 pts without SS. thats why I am trying to collect 5 additional pts of experience..

I got 3 yr experience as Administrator. below is my profile

2002 to 2005 Diploma in Electronics Communication
july 2005 to july 2008 Experience

2008 to 2011 Degree in IT.

Should I assess with ACS my above profile ornot??


----------



## ebshib

*Ccnp*

hey,

my brother is a CCNP. He doesnt have a degree. He has 5 years experience in the networking field. what do you think his points status would be as far as education and work ex are concerned?? please advise..


----------



## MrTweek

> I currently owe 50 pts without SS. thats why I am trying to collect 5 additional pts of experience..


5 don't help you at all, you will still need SS. You WILL get an invitation with 60 points. It might just take a bit longer, but at the moment not even that.



> Should I assess with ACS my above profile ornot??


What kind of question is that? Do you want the visa or not? We can not answer that for you


----------



## superm

Hey all - wanted to share the news:
Got my grant today 
:clap: :clap: :clap: 
:rockon: :rockon: :rockon: 
Thanks all!

And Best of luck to all!


----------



## Abrar

Wow... excellent... Final accomplishment.

Congratulations... :clap2:

Keep guiding others. 

Regards,
Abrar.



superm said:


> Hey all - wanted to share the news:
> Got my grant today
> :clap: :clap: :clap:
> :rockon: :rockon: :rockon:
> Thanks all!
> 
> And Best of luck to all!


----------



## dunk

Hi ,
I submited ACS 21 December and wxpecte to received today (almost 62 days) but still not .
What about others


----------



## dldmaniac

dunk said:


> Hi ,
> I submited ACS 21 December and wxpecte to received today (almost 62 days) but still not .
> What about others


What's the status on your online application page?


----------



## AUS2013

superm said:


> Hey all - wanted to share the news:
> Got my grant today
> :clap: :clap: :clap:
> :rockon: :rockon: :rockon:
> Thanks all!
> 
> And Best of luck to all!


Wow... great news... Congratulations!!!! :clap2:


----------



## UdayBASIS

superm said:


> Hey all - wanted to share the news:
> Got my grant today
> :clap: :clap: :clap:
> :rockon: :rockon: :rockon:
> Thanks all!
> 
> And Best of luck to all!


Congratulations first of all!!

The wait is over for you now, and the new era of starting all over from scratch is to begin.

However, I must say that, Your timeline looks like a miracle, to say the least!

BR,
Uday


----------



## thumbsup

superm said:


> Hey all - wanted to share the news:
> Got my grant today
> :clap: :clap: :clap:
> :rockon: :rockon: :rockon:
> Thanks all!
> 
> And Best of luck to all!




Many Many congratulations.. You never got a CO allocation mail?? straight away grant?? AM I correct.. ?


----------



## UdayBASIS

Hi,

Any results so far today? Mr.Tweak, Rahulng, anybody else?

Hoping to get great news from you guys 

BR,
Uday


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

Hi All,

My status in Skill Assessment portal is *"Case Finalized"*. I had applied by a MARA agent so need to wait for him to send me the final status as to what qualification and exerience approved. 

Finally the wait is over. No more sleepless nights.  

Thanks,

Abhishek


----------



## MrTweek

> My status in Skill Assessment portal is "Case Finalized".


Good to hear, congratulations 
Gaah, it's 9 weeks today for me. I am really becoming impatient %)
I really need a result this week.


----------



## UdayBASIS

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My status in Skill Assessment portal is *"Case Finalized"*. I had applied by a MARA agent so need to wait for him to send me the final status as to what qualification and exerience approved.
> 
> Finally the wait is over. No more sleepless nights.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Abhishek


Congratso and All the best!! 

Give him a call and get to know.  Coz, normally, the result is sent via mail, before even the status changes in ACS site to 'Case Finalized'

BR,
Uday


----------



## Abrar

Oh! Today looks a good day.

2 good news. 1 getting Visa and another getting ACS result. Looking forward to hear more good news this week from Uday, Tweek, etc...

Abhishek, call your agent and get the outcome fast buddy...

Regards,
Abrar.



varma.abhishekvarma said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My status in Skill Assessment portal is *"Case Finalized"*. I had applied by a MARA agent so need to wait for him to send me the final status as to what qualification and exerience approved.
> 
> Finally the wait is over. No more sleepless nights.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Abhishek


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Hi Friends,

Today is my day.I got positive results from ACS, stating that my skills is suitable for migrating under 263212 (ICT Support Engineer). Also they considered my 6yr 1 month experience and my Engg. degree.

Vetassess is on post, it may reach my home in two days...Now IELTS is next..Thanks to you all..

Regards,

Vamshi


----------



## UdayBASIS

Vamshi4happy said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Today is my day.I got positive results from ACS, stating that my skills is suitable for migrating under 263212 (ICT Support Engineer). Also they considered my 6yr 1 month experience and my Engg. degree.
> 
> Vetassess is on post, it may reach my home in two days...Now IELTS is next..Thanks to you all..
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vamshi


Congrats Buddy! Good Luck with IELTS as well!

BR,
Uday


----------



## Abrar

Congrats Vamshi... 

For which code you had actually applied? Please update your signature buddy.

I applied as Software Engineer but I feel that I should have gone with Developer Programmer. With your result, it looks like if they believe that we are suitable for another code then they assess the docs as per that and provide the result. Am I right?

Regards,
Abrar.




Vamshi4happy said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Today is my day.I got positive results from ACS, stating that my skills is suitable for migrating under 263212 (ICT Support Engineer). Also they considered my 6yr 1 month experience and my Engg. degree.
> 
> Vetassess is on post, it may reach my home in two days...Now IELTS is next..Thanks to you all..
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vamshi


----------



## UdayBASIS

Hi All,

Request you all to read this sticky thread '*IMPORTANT:Beware of SCAM*'. This is a very important threat for us, since we are the potential target of these scammers.

We already have a forumer sharing his unfortunate experience, hence it is a kind request to you all to equip our self in handling these kind of scams in the future.

BR,
Uday


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Abrar said:


> Congrats Vamshi...
> 
> For which code you had actually applied? Please update your signature buddy.
> 
> I applied as Software Engineer but I feel that I should have gone with Developer Programmer. With your result, it looks like if they believe that we are suitable for another code then they assess the docs as per that and provide the result. Am I right?
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Thanks Abrar, I applied for 263212 (ICT Support Engineer) and I got +ve response for the same. As per I know they assess our profile with the code we applied. However good luck to u as well.

ANZSCO Code:263212|ACS:applied(29-Dec'12)|ACS:+ve Result(25-Feb'13)| Vetassess:Appl. Rec'd.(10-Jan'13)-completed(18-Jan'13)|IELTS:yet to attend(9-Mar'13)|. Sent from Vamshi using my iPhone


----------



## Vamshi4happy

UdayBASIS said:


> Congrats Buddy! Good Luck with IELTS as well!
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Thanks Uday.

ANZSCO Code:263212|ACS:applied(29-Dec'12)|ACS:+ve Result(25-Feb'13)| Vetassess:Appl. Rec'd.(10-Jan'13)-completed(18-Jan'13)|IELTS:yet to attend(9-Mar'13)|. Sent from Vamshi using my iPhone


----------



## Sanje

superm said:


> Hey all - wanted to share the news:
> Got my grant today
> :clap: :clap: :clap:
> :rockon: :rockon: :rockon:
> Thanks all!
> 
> And Best of luck to all!


WOW congraddzzz buddyy.. Good news to hear that someone getting positive outcomessss


----------



## thumbsup

*ACS + ve finally*

hello All, Finally I got the positive ACS result for the spouse which we applied on 22nd dec 2012. To our surprise, his degree is considered comparable to AQF Bachelor degree major in computing. He did BTech Electrical. We were assuming it to minor (not RPL since there are lot of ICT courses).

though there is one issue - Aus experience they have forgotten to mention and they included that exp in India only.. We will drop email for the exact breakup.. No loss of experience though.  

Cheers.


----------



## MrTweek

> I applied as Software Engineer but I feel that I should have gone with Developer Programmer.


Haha, exactly the same situation here 
I think they only assess against the ANZSCO code you applied for.

However, they always call it "closely related to the ANZSCO". And since Software Developer and Software Engineer are closely related to each other and even in their official description I can barely tell a difference between these two, I assume it does not really matter.


----------



## Abrar

Wow!!! Good news are keep coming today...

Congratulations and all the best.

Regards,
Abrar.



thumbsup said:


> hello All, Finally I got the positive ACS result for the spouse which we applied on 22nd dec 2012. To our surprise, his degree is considered comparable to AQF Bachelor degree major in computing. He did BTech Electrical. We were assuming it to minor (not RPL since there are lot of ICT courses).
> 
> though there is one issue - Aus experience they have forgotten to mention and they included that exp in India only.. We will drop email for the exact breakup.. No loss of experience though.
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## UdayBASIS

thumbsup said:


> hello All, Finally I got the positive ACS result for the spouse which we applied on 22nd dec 2012. To our surprise, his degree is considered comparable to AQF Bachelor degree major in computing. He did BTech Electrical. We were assuming it to minor (not RPL since there are lot of ICT courses).
> 
> though there is one issue - Aus experience they have forgotten to mention and they included that exp in India only.. We will drop email for the exact breakup.. No loss of experience though.
> 
> Cheers.


Congratso!!

And all the best for the next step!

BR,
Uday


----------



## praveen_1900

hey guys, 
does anyone know how the proceesing of application happen??

coz i applied on 17th dec and have not yet got my results...


----------



## praveen_1900

hey guys,

does anyone know how the processing of application takes place??

I appied on 17th dec and haven't got any result ..


----------



## UdayBASIS

praveen_1900 said:


> hey guys,
> 
> does anyone know how the processing of application takes place??
> 
> I appied on 17th dec and haven't got any result ..


Buddy,

You got to be a little specific. Which 17th did you apply?

Did you check the ACS site for the status? Which stage it is in? Were you ever asked for more documents?

BR,
Uday


----------



## praveen_1900

UdayBASIS said:


> Buddy,
> 
> You got to be a little specific. Which 17th did you apply?
> 
> Did you check the ACS site for the status? Which stage it is in? Were you ever asked for more documents?
> 
> BR,
> Uday


hey uday,

I submitted on 17th Dec , no docs were asked..

Its with assessor ...


----------



## UdayBASIS

praveen_1900 said:


> hey uday,
> 
> I submitted on 17th Dec , no docs were asked..
> 
> Its with assessor ...


Then, it should be a matter of couple of days!

I get a hunch that, your CO might be the same as 'Ciphertxt' got. Coz, he also got his result, some 10 days later than colleagues, who applied during his time.

Sit tight, get ready with the next step. Just a matter of time.

BR,
Uday


----------



## joluwarrior

superm said:


> Hey all - wanted to share the news:
> Got my grant today
> :clap: :clap: :clap:
> :rockon: :rockon: :rockon:
> Thanks all!
> 
> And Best of luck to all!


Congratulation Superm !!
All the best for the journey ahead


----------



## Abrar

I think my application is also assigned to same CO. 

I observed that applications submitted after mine were moved to Stage 4 before my application.

Ex: One of our forum members (Anupriya) submitted application on 29th Jan'13 and her application moved to Stage 4 on 1st Feb'13. On the other hand, I submitted on 16th Jan'13 and my application moved to Stage 4 on 7th Feb'13 without halting at Stage 3.

Regards,
Abrar



UdayBASIS said:


> Then, it should be a matter of couple of days!
> 
> I get a hunch that, your CO might be the same as 'Ciphertxt' got. Coz, he also got his result, some 10 days later than colleagues, who applied during his time.
> 
> Sit tight, get ready with the next step. Just a matter of time.
> 
> BR,
> Uday


----------



## UdayBASIS

*Check this SCAM*

Hi Guys, since this is one of the most visited thread, I am posting the below link again for you to take note of it and tread cautiously.

*Lately there have been scams specifically targeting us (The potential migrants, who are moving in search of a new life) conning us to pay up around 855 AUD.*

Please check this Sticky Thread 'Beware of Scam'

Take time to make our self aware of the modus operandi, so that, we won't be in a sorry state later.

Safe Migration!!

BR,
Uday


----------



## 2raghu

Vamshi4happy said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Today is my day.I got positive results from ACS, stating that my skills is suitable for migrating under 263212 (ICT Support Engineer). Also they considered my 6yr 1 month experience and my Engg. degree.
> 
> Vetassess is on post, it may reach my home in two days...Now IELTS is next..Thanks to you all..
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vamshi


Hi ,
I'm going to apply for ACS next week. I'm a Developer/Programmer with 5yrs of experience. Below are the documents I have planned to send to ACS:
1) B.Tech Degree Certificate
2) Mark sheets of B.tech Degree
3) Three Employee reference letter (As I have worked in 3 different companies) i.e Statutory Declarations on Rs.20 Stamp paper.(Following the format given by the expat gurus in this forum.)
4) Form-16 of 5yrs
5) The last month payslips of all three companies.
6) Offer letters of all three companies.

Please let me know if this is suffice.
Also if anyone has sent offer letters, can you please let me know how many pages are sufficient to send(as the offer letter of one of my company is of 10 pages).

Please help.


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My status in Skill Assessment portal is *"Case Finalized"*. I had applied by a MARA agent so need to wait for him to send me the final status as to what qualification and exerience approved.
> 
> Finally the wait is over. No more sleepless nights.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Abhishek


Hi All,

My Bachelor degree is considered equivalant to Australian Bachelor degree and total experience of 4 years and 10 months is approved. The same is for my wife also who applied on the same day with exactly the same profile. 


Thanks
Abhishek


----------



## AUS2013

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My Bachelor degree is considered equivalant to Australian Bachelor degree and total experience of 4 years and 10 months is approved. The same is for my wife also who applied on the same day with exactly the same profile.
> 
> Thanks
> Abhishek


Congrats abhishek... So u will also b eligible for 4th march EOI invitation round.....


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

AUS2013 said:


> Congrats abhishek... So u will also b eligible for 4th march EOI invitation round.....


Thanks AUS2013. I am having 55 points as of now with IELTS score 6 in all sections. I might apply for New South Wales state sponsorship and keep trying for the IELTS tests.  Hope I soon get 7 in all sections.

Thanks

Abhishek


----------



## snehaaus

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> Thanks AUS2013. I am having 55 points as of now with IELTS score 6 in all sections. I might apply for New South Wales state sponsorship and keep trying for the IELTS tests.  Hope I soon get 7 in all sections.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Abhishek



Hi Abhishek, 
Congrats and best of Luck!!
i had a question wrt the skills assessment! i am yet to apply for the assessment and was in the process of document collection. I have different names in some docs and have an affidavit created for the same. But i am not sure as to where i can upload the affidavit in the assessment page. Any clue?


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

snehaaus said:


> Hi Abhishek,
> Congrats and best of Luck!!
> i had a question wrt the skills assessment! i am yet to apply for the assessment and was in the process of document collection. I have different names in some docs and have an affidavit created for the same. But i am not sure as to where i can upload the affidavit in the assessment page. Any clue?


Hi Sneha,

To be very frank, I have submitted the application via MARA agent and I do not have any idea regarding the same. I would leave this question to some of the senior members of this forum who can help you. In the mean time you can try contacting any of the MARA agent in your area and ask them if they can help or suggest.

Thanks

Abhishek


----------



## va13

Has anyone applied ACS with RPL?

My question is, if you have a Non Computers/Electronics Bachelors Degree, do they still give points for the education?


----------



## Abrar

Congratulations Abhishek.

All the best for IELTS.



varma.abhishekvarma said:


> Thanks AUS2013. I am having 55 points as of now with IELTS score 6 in all sections. I might apply for New South Wales state sponsorship and keep trying for the IELTS tests.  Hope I soon get 7 in all sections.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Abhishek


----------



## Sanje

MrTweek said:


> No, it doesn't.
> It just means they don't appear in the statistic that you are looking at.


Sorry i didn't get it Tweek.
can you please explain if you don't mind


----------



## dejumotalks

Congrats Superm on your grant...all the best on your way to Aussie


----------



## dejumotalks

Congrats Vamshi4happy,

Really nice to hear as i submitted ACS on 

Dec,29 as well. Means hope rising then and hope for a positive result.

All the best in your IELTs.

Cheers.


----------



## rahulng

I got my positive assessment today from ACS. I had applied on 22 Dec 2012.


----------



## superm

dejumotalks said:


> Congrats Superm on your grant...all the best on your way to Aussie


Thanks!


----------



## Sanje

rahulng said:


> I got my positive assessment today from ACS. I had applied on 22 Dec 2012.


Congradsss Rahull....   
Another good newssssss today.....


----------



## Sanje

Is there anyone who applied ACS between 01 January -2013 to 10 January 2013 time span ?


----------



## tejukondal

va13 said:


> Has anyone applied ACS with RPL?
> 
> My question is, if you have a Non Computers/Electronics Bachelors Degree, do they still give points for the education?


Hi Va13, 

I seem to have finally got some company in this forum  

I have applied through RPL on 6-feb and i am a mechanical engineer by qualification and have 9+ years IT experience. The same question is bothering me from the time i applied acs. 

I have seen few posts by members here that suggests their education was not assessed by acs when hey go hru RPL...so i am exploring if I can get only my qualifications assessed through vetassess or engineers australia... But i am not sure if this is required at all..

The problem with vetassess is that they want a reference from other skills assessment organisation like acs or DIAC... What are your thoughts on this and which qualifications background are you from?

Any thoughts from other experts here please?

Cheers
Kondal


----------



## tejukondal

Vamshi4happy said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Today is my day.I got positive results from ACS, stating that my skills is suitable for migrating under 263212 (ICT Support Engineer). Also they considered my 6yr 1 month experience and my Engg. degree.
> 
> Vetassess is on post, it may reach my home in two days...Now IELTS is next..Thanks to you all..
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vamshi


Congrats Vamshi... And good luck for the process ahead.. Few questions on your assessments that will help me big time with my applications...

1. How did you manage to initiate your acs and vetassess in parallel as vetassess needs a reference from other skilled assessment organisations?
2. Did you do qualifications only assessment from vetasses?
3. How long did the vetassess take in total?
4. Did you go through RPL route for acs assessment?

Cheers
Kondal


----------



## snehaaus

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> Hi Sneha,
> 
> To be very frank, I have submitted the application via MARA agent and I do not have any idea regarding the same. I would leave this question to some of the senior members of this forum who can help you. In the mean time you can try contacting any of the MARA agent in your area and ask them if they can help or suggest.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Abhishek


Thanks for the response Abhishek..we did think of going through an agent at first, but then decided against it after listening to the success stories of many and decided to save around 1 lak by doing it ourselves. Hope this works out.
I have dropped a note to the acs folks requesting guidance, in the meanwhile I would be going ahead with the current documentation set and will post the affidavit along with the other hard copies. Hope that will work,.

Any suggestions from the Expat Gurus?? Any help wid be of great assistance. 

Thanks
SNeha


----------



## tejukondal

thumbsup said:


> hello All, Finally I got the positive ACS result for the spouse which we applied on 22nd dec 2012. To our surprise, his degree is considered comparable to AQF Bachelor degree major in computing. He did BTech Electrical. We were assuming it to minor (not RPL since there are lot of ICT courses).
> 
> though there is one issue - Aus experience they have forgotten to mention and they included that exp in India only.. We will drop email for the exact breakup.. No loss of experience though.
> 
> Cheers.


Hi Thumbsup, many congrats...  

please do keep us posted on how you go on the experience breakup... I might end up in he same boat as you because i have worked for an Indian MNC which includes australian experience of 3 years... But since its the same company, when I uploaded acs documents, i have mentioned as one item for both indian and australian work experience together... 

Do you think this will be an issue later?

B.TECH in mechanical engineering; 9+ IT EXP; Analyst Programmer; IELTS - 6 IN ALL; ACS application(THRU RPL)- 06-FEB-2013; ACS result awaited


----------



## MrTweek

snehaaus said:


> I have different names in some docs and have an affidavit created for the same. But i am not sure as to where i can upload the affidavit in the assessment page. Any clue?


Why would you not be able to upload it?
And what means you have different names? Did your name change? Did they abbreviate your name? This should not be a problem, as long as it looks like they are really yours.



> Sorry i didn't get it Tweek.
> can you please explain if you don't mind


The statistics you are looking are about 189 and 489 visas. Any other visas are not in this list.
The fact that 190 are not in the list, does not mean that there were not grants for 190 visas. It just means, that they are not listed there. Because they work in a different way.



> I got my positive assessment today from ACS. I had applied on 22 Dec 2012.


Good to hear, we are getting there 

*So, current processing time is more or less around 60 to 65 days.*


----------



## dunk

63 day  still with Assessor


----------



## Sanje

Sanje said:


> Is there anyone who applied ACS between 01 January -2013 to 10 January 2013 time span ?


could you please anyone can answer my question?


----------



## futureimran

*189 or 190 subclass*

Hi Amol,

I'm new to this forum. I'm willing to apply for PR under code 261314 (Software Tester). Request your guidance.

What is the difference between SOL and CSOL SKILL SET?

If my skill comes under code 261314 (Software Tester), Do I need to apply for PR visa under 189 or 190 subclass?

Regards,
Imran





amolpa said:


> All,
> 
> To update on ACS skill assessment time- I have got ACS assessment done for code 261314 (Software Tester) in just 25 days and result is positive. I have done it myself with the help of this forum. So thanks to all experts and helpful guys here.
> 
> To add on to this - Bachelor of Electronics/Electronics & Telecom Enngg from India is ICT equivalant degree.
> 
> please let me know if anyone need any help/information on ACS skill Assessment.
> 
> Next is IELTS!!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Amol


----------



## MrTweek

> Do I need to apply for PR visa under 189 or 190 subclass?


189 is better. 190 only makes sense if you can't get 189, i.e. because you don't get enough points.


----------



## UdayBASIS

MrTweek said:


> 189 is better. 190 only makes sense if you can't get 189, i.e. because you don't get enough points.


Hi Mr.Tweak,

Any update with your application? Change of status?

BR,
Uday


----------



## 2raghu

I'm confused by the posts of some of the members.. where they are doing ACS assessment and Vetasses,RPL..etc . What is the difference between them? Is ACS not sufficient for proceeding with EOI? Please clarify.


----------



## MrTweek

UdayBASIS said:


> Any update with your application? Change of status?


Nope, nothing 
Same for you?


----------



## UdayBASIS

2raghu said:


> I'm confused by the posts of some of the members.. where they are doing ACS assessment and Vetasses,RPL..etc . What is the difference between them? Is ACS not sufficient for proceeding with EOI? Please clarify.


Buddy,

Did you check the ACS site for the assessment types for different category?

In short, do you have a IT Major degree and experience post qualification? Then go for ACS assessment.

I strongly suggest to read thru the complete ACS Information guide for a proper understanding. This helps in long term, since You are well versed with different aspects of Migration (Being a big decision by itself).

BR,
Uday


----------



## UdayBASIS

MrTweek said:


> Nope, nothing
> Same for you?


Yups, the same!!

Not even 'In progress'. Guess, I gotta wait a little more, since mine moved to 'with assessor' only by Jan 29th.


BR,
Uday


----------



## Vamshi4happy

tejukondal said:


> Congrats Vamshi... And good luck for the process ahead.. Few questions on your assessments that will help me big time with my applications...
> 
> 1. How did you manage to initiate your acs and vetassess in parallel as vetassess needs a reference from other skilled assessment organisations?
> 2. Did you do qualifications only assessment from vetasses?
> 3. How long did the vetassess take in total?
> 4. Did you go through RPL route for acs assessment?
> 
> Cheers
> Kondal


Hi Kondal,

1. Consultant Agent helped me to process ACS & Vetassess simultaneously.
2. Both Skill and qualification.
3. 40 days.
4. Yes, I opted for RPL.

ANZSCO Code:263212|ACS:applied(29-Dec'12)|ACS:+ve Result(25-Feb'13)| Vetassess:Appl. Rec'd.(10-Jan'13)-completed(18-Feb'13)|IELTS:yet to attend(9-Mar'13)|. Sent from Vamshi using my iPhone


----------



## Sanje

UdayBASIS said:


> Yups, the same!!
> 
> Not even 'In progress'. Guess, I gotta wait a little more, since mine moved to 'with assessor' only by Jan 29th.
> 
> 
> BR,
> Uday


i am really wondering about your case. you applied in 23 dec 2012 and it moved to status "with assessor" on 29 th january 2013.

in my case :
applied 12 jan 2013 
allocated 18 -jan 2013 
assessor 25 - jan 2013 

did they ask any documents from you after first submission ?


----------



## Abrar

Hi Uday,

I believe they mentioned 8-12 weeks for result with respect to your submission date (Provided you submitted all the right documents, which I think you did). 

Hence I think your application shall also be considered in a group of applicants applied between 20th-25th Dec and you should expect your result anytime now.

Tell me if I am wrong... 

Regards,
Abrar.



UdayBASIS said:


> Yups, the same!!
> 
> Not even 'In progress'. Guess, I gotta wait a little more, since mine moved to 'with assessor' only by Jan 29th.
> 
> 
> BR,
> Uday


----------



## Abrar

Hi Sanje,

Few things are unclear here.

See you applied on 12th Jan and your case moved to Stage 4 on 25th Jan'13. Whereas Uday applied on 23rd Dec but his case moved to Stage 4 on 29th Jan'13.

Another instance, one of forum members (Anupriya) applied on 29th Jan'13 and her application moved to Stage 4 on 1st Feb'13. On the other hand, I submitted on 16th Jan'13 and my application moved to Stage 4 on 7th Feb'13 without halting at Stage 3.

Strange. Isn't it?

Regards,
Abrar.



Sanje said:


> i am really wondering about your case. you applied in 23 dec 2012 and it moved to status "with assessor" on 29 th january 2013.
> 
> in my case :
> applied 12 jan 2013
> allocated 18 -jan 2013
> assessor 25 - jan 2013
> 
> did they ask any documents from you after first submission ?


----------



## Prajal

are the age groups inclusive or exclusive?


----------



## Prajal

If a person is 32 years 3 months , will he fall in age group 24-32 or 33 - 49 category?


----------



## UdayBASIS

Abrar said:


> Hi Sanje,
> 
> Few things are unclear here.
> 
> See you applied on 12th Jan and your case moved to Stage 4 on 25th Jan'13. Whereas Uday applied on 23rd Dec but his case moved to Stage 4 on 29th Jan'13.
> 
> Another instance, one of forum members (Anupriya) applied on 29th Jan'13 and her application moved to Stage 4 on 1st Feb'13. On the other hand, I submitted on 16th Jan'13 and my application moved to Stage 4 on 7th Feb'13 without halting at Stage 3.
> 
> Strange. Isn't it?
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Yeah, I second Abrar.

It is completely arbitrary, based on the queue our application is in.

Also, in my case, there was a week of delay for want of documents!(Actually, one of my Employment Reference Letter's certified copy did not have the Company Logo clear - Very light, so invisible at first sight).
And it moved to 'with assessor on 29th Jan - Even still it did not add up, since applicants after me got their status change 3 days before to me, but mine moved to stage 3 after 3 days.

BR,
Uday


----------



## Prajal

sorry ...typo


----------



## Abrar

Hi Prajal,

Until you don't complete 33 years, you will be considered in the age group of 24-32. 

Regards,
Abrar.



Prajal said:


> If a person is 32 years 3 months , will he fall in age group 24-32 or 33 - 49 category?


----------



## thumbsup

tejukondal said:


> Hi Thumbsup, many congrats...
> 
> please do keep us posted on how you go on the experience breakup... I might end up in he same boat as you because i have worked for an Indian MNC which includes australian experience of 3 years... But since its the same company, when I uploaded acs documents, i have mentioned as one item for both indian and australian work experience together...
> 
> Do you think this will be an issue later?


Not sure buddy if that will be an issue. My wife and I both submitted similar documents. We both were in Australia. She got the perfect one with Aus exp mentioned in ACS letter. I got the assessment letter with Aus expereince missing (and merged with India exp). I believe it was somehow missed since I gave only my experience letter in which this information was mentioned.. but they also say NO to offer letter / payslip etc. so what other supporting dic can any one provide for this?

Had my Aus experience is less than 6 months I would not have bothered much but its more than 1 yr.. so have to submit AU PCC as well + points. So I have to have the break up.

I dropped them email yesterday.. still to get a response. Earlier they use to reply in less than 24 hours.. but it seems they are under pressure coz of huge pile of applications so not too much bothering for email enquiries..

Will speak to them tomorrow since I have submit EOI based on the final letter...


----------



## kzaidi11

Abrar said:


> Hi Sanje,
> 
> Few things are unclear here.
> 
> See you applied on 12th Jan and your case moved to Stage 4 on 25th Jan'13. Whereas Uday applied on 23rd Dec but his case moved to Stage 4 on 29th Jan'13.
> 
> Another instance, one of forum members (Anupriya) applied on 29th Jan'13 and her application moved to Stage 4 on 1st Feb'13. On the other hand, I submitted on 16th Jan'13 and my application moved to Stage 4 on 7th Feb'13 without halting at Stage 3.
> 
> Strange. Isn't it?
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Hi, I am writing for the 1st time in this forum. I am working in Australia since 2011. Initiated my PR process now.

Just to let you know that ASC was closed from 23dec to 17th Dec all over Australia. Therefore expect a delay of 4-6 weeks from the usual expected date. And this trend is going to follow till the end of april due to big back log.

Thanks


----------



## sajeesh salim

My wifes application was submitted on 4 feb 2013.Within two days it came to with assessor.Now it is in same status.......


----------



## Sanje

Abrar said:


> Hi Sanje,
> 
> Few things are unclear here.
> 
> See you applied on 12th Jan and your case moved to Stage 4 on 25th Jan'13. Whereas Uday applied on 23rd Dec but his case moved to Stage 4 on 29th Jan'13.
> 
> Another instance, one of forum members (Anupriya) applied on 29th Jan'13 and her application moved to Stage 4 on 1st Feb'13. On the other hand, I submitted on 16th Jan'13 and my application moved to Stage 4 on 7th Feb'13 without halting at Stage 3.
> 
> Strange. Isn't it?
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


days to moved "with assessor"

me = 25 Janu - 12 Janu = 13 Days
Uday =29th Jan'13 - 23rd Dec = 36 Days
Anupriya = 1 st Feb - 29 Janu = 3 Days
Abrar = 7 Feb - 16 Jan = 21 Days

yeap... feel some Strange...


----------



## Sanje

Abrar said:


> Hi Prajal,
> 
> Until you don't complete 33 years, you will be considered in the age group of 24-32.
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Yeap thats Correct


----------



## Sanje

i am still in ACS waiting status and most probably i can submit my SS request on end of march to NSW. Then they gets about 3 months for approvals and it will be around end of June 2013.

1. Can you anyone give me any idea about the possibility of getting invitation from DIAC for 2012 july-2013 july ceiling quota?

2. if i will NOT getting chance to this time, will i be able to getting into next quata which start from july 2013 ?

appreciate experts comments on this . I put this in another forum in here. But didnt get any response.i Guess i can find soultion here.. 



NOTE : occupation : software engineer. (2613)


----------



## MrTweek

> 1. Can you anyone give me any idea about the possibility of getting invitation from DIAC for 2012 july-2013 july ceiling quota?


No, that's impossible to know. Maybe it works, maybe not.


> 2. if i will NOT getting chance to this time, will i be able to getting into next quata which start from july 2013 ?


Of course you can. Unless remove your occupation from the list, but I reckon that's very unlikely.


----------



## mra

Sanje said:


> i am still in ACS waiting status and most probably i can submit my SS request on end of march to NSW. Then they gets about 3 months for approvals and it will be around end of June 2013.
> 
> 1. Can you anyone give me any idea about the possibility of getting invitation from DIAC for 2012 july-2013 july ceiling quota?
> 
> 2. if i will NOT getting chance to this time, will i be able to getting into next quata which start from july 2013 ?
> 
> appreciate experts comments on this . I put this in another forum in here. But didnt get any response.i Guess i can find soultion here..
> 
> 
> 
> NOTE : occupation : software engineer. (2613)


Hi Sanje,

I am also sailing in the same boat. Because I couldn't score each band 7 in IELTS, I also have similar puzzle in my mind like yours. The best thing we can do is hope for the best. (may be new rule in July will be in our favor). I also don't know how things will move in regards to state sponsorship and invite near by June/July. If we are lucky state might still want us. I will keep trying though :focus:


----------



## va13

tejukondal said:


> Hi Va13,
> 
> I seem to have finally got some company in this forum
> 
> I have applied through RPL on 6-feb and i am a mechanical engineer by qualification and have 9+ years IT experience. The same question is bothering me from the time i applied acs.
> 
> I have seen few posts by members here that suggests their education was not assessed by acs when hey go hru RPL...so i am exploring if I can get only my qualifications assessed through vetassess or engineers australia... But i am not sure if this is required at all..
> 
> The problem with vetassess is that they want a reference from other skills assessment organisation like acs or DIAC... What are your thoughts on this and which qualifications background are you from?
> 
> Any thoughts from other experts here please?
> 
> Cheers
> Kondal


Thanks Tejukondal,
the exact queries are bothering me. 
I have Inst & Control Engineering Degree.
I believe the ones who are not having a proper degree are facing the unrecognition of Education by ACS. Lets see what others say about this.


----------



## Sanje

MrTweek said:


> No, that's impossible to know. Maybe it works, maybe not.
> Of course you can. Unless remove your occupation from the list, but I reckon that's very unlikely.


Thanks Tweekk...  

If things goes as you told, then no worries to ceiling..


----------



## Sanje

mra said:


> Hi Sanje,
> 
> I am also sailing in the same boat. Because I couldn't score each band 7 in IELTS, I also have similar puzzle in my mind like yours. The best thing we can do is hope for the best. (may be new rule in July will be in our favor). I also don't know how things will move in regards to state sponsorship and invite near by June/July. If we are lucky state might still want us. I will keep trying though :focus:


Hi mra,

You dont need to request SS as you have 60 points with spouse marks.
Better things is go with 189.


----------



## tejukondal

va13 said:


> Thanks Tejukondal,
> the exact queries are bothering me.
> I have Inst & Control Engineering Degree.
> I believe the ones who are not having a proper degree are facing the unrecognition of Education by ACS. Lets see what others say about this.


Sure va... Lets crack this together then... 
When did u apply for acs and how many companies have you worked for in your experience?

B.TECH in mechanical engineering; 9+ IT EXP; Analyst Programmer; IELTS - 6 IN ALL; ACS application(THRU RPL)- 06-FEB-2013; ACS result awaited


----------



## va13

tejukondal said:


> Sure va... Lets crack this together then...
> When did u apply for acs and how many companies have you worked for in your experience?
> 
> B.TECH in mechanical engineering; 9+ IT EXP; Analyst Programmer; IELTS - 6 IN ALL; ACS application(THRU RPL)- 06-FEB-2013; ACS result awaited


I have worked with one single company as an IT Consultant and my exp is 7 yrs.
Applied ACS on 14 Jan, CO asked for updated RPL (as mine was in old format) and I submitted the same on 4th. The Accessor was assigned on 5th Feb.


----------



## aus82

Please someone help me with this:

I am about to claim 5 points from partner skills. I applied in ACS on 30th december and still waiting .... 
But my question is this: 
He holds UK passport, so I am not sure if he MUST take IELTS and score 6 in each in order to get the 5 points or the UK passport is enough?

_UdayBASIS_ , thinks he needs to take IELTS anyway but i found this which confuses me :

You can establish a competent level of English by:

Obtaining a score of at least 6 out of 9 for all four components of the IELTS test; *or
Holding a passport from one of the following 5 countries:*
Canada
New Zealand
* United Kingdom*
United States
Ireland

Please respond if you have opinion!!


----------



## mra

Sanje said:


> Hi mra,
> 
> You dont need to request SS as you have 60 points with spouse marks.
> Better things is go with 189.


Thanks for suggestion.
My Spouse ACS result is yet to come. Btw, do they really allow 189 for Software Tester(261314)? I heard they don't.


----------



## UdayBASIS

aus82 said:


> Please someone help me with this:
> 
> I am about to claim 5 points from partner skills. I applied in ACS on 30th december and still waiting ....
> But my question is this:
> He holds UK passport, so I am not sure if he MUST take IELTS and score 6 in each in order to get the 5 points or the UK passport is enough?
> 
> _UdayBASIS_ , thinks he needs to take IELTS anyway but i found this which confuses me :
> 
> You can establish a competent level of English by:
> 
> Obtaining a score of at least 6 out of 9 for all four components of the IELTS test; *or
> Holding a passport from one of the following 5 countries:*
> Canada
> New Zealand
> * United Kingdom*
> United States
> Ireland
> 
> Please respond if you have opinion!!


Hi,

Holding a UK Passport and being a UK citizen is enough to meet the Threshold Competent English requirement. 

I stand corrected. Thanks.

BR,
Uday


----------



## aus82

Thanks a lot, that helps a lot!


----------



## kittyminks

I applied on 22nd Feb and mine moved to Stage 4 today ie 26th Feb . How long will it take for assesment ? any guesses ?

I applied for skills , non RPL


----------



## MrTweek

> I applied on 22nd Feb and mine moved to Stage 4 today ie 6th Feb . How long will it take for assesment ? any guesses ?


At the moment, it seems to be around 60-65 days, so don't expect a result before end of April.


----------



## rs100

*IELTS requirement*

Dear Experts,


whether IELTS is required before applying to ACS ?


----------



## aus82

rs100 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> 
> whether IELTS is required before applying to ACS ?


NO, it is not !

You neet to take IELTS befor submitting EOI.


----------



## rs100

aus82 said:


> NO, it is not !
> 
> You neet to take IELTS befor submitting EOI.


thanks


----------



## ParamVenki

Thanks


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

rs100 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> 
> whether IELTS is required before applying to ACS ?


IELTS is not required at the time of submission of ACS Application. but will be required at the later stage. Looking at the current scenario it takes around 60-65 days for ACS application result to some so you have good 2 months for preparation for your IELTS test.


----------



## Sanje

mra said:


> Thanks for suggestion.
> My Spouse ACS result is yet to come. Btw, do they really allow 189 for Software Tester(261314)? I heard they don't.


Really i am not sure. 

any expart comments ???


----------



## Janneeyrre

Sanje said:


> Really i am not sure.
> 
> any expart comments ???


Sorry I'm not an expart and my autocorrect or spell checker is also broken. But DIAC website will mos def have answers to your questions. By the way, mos def has lisp.


----------



## tejukondal

va13 said:


> I have worked with one single company as an IT Consultant and my exp is 7 yrs.
> Applied ACS on 14 Jan, CO asked for updated RPL (as mine was in old format) and I submitted the same on 4th. The Accessor was assigned on 5th Feb.


Both of our outcomes are expected more or less the same time... Urs may be a week or two earlier.. My application got to stage 4 on 8-feb... 
Are you planning to get ur qualifications assessed thru engineers australia or vetassess by any chance?

B.TECH in mechanical engineering; 9+ IT EXP; Analyst Programmer; IELTS - 6 IN ALL; ACS application(THRU RPL)- 06-FEB-2013; ACS result awaited


----------



## chandru_connect

Hi,

I am collecting experience letter for ACS process. For my current company, I cannot get it from the company. So I drafted statutory declaration in stamp paper and get it signed by my lead, my question is do I need to register this document in registrar office or only getting notary sign is enough.

whether I have to register this document? Please advise.

Thanks,
Chandru
India


----------



## josh.machine

All,

I have applied for ACS about 4 weeks back and still its with assesor only! getting worried a little bit. Coming to my query - I am planning to change company in the coming couple of weeks, how and what impact can be forseen due to this on my currently in progress ACS assesment or EOI/Visa application.

Please advise.


----------



## Abrar

Applicants applied in December are still awaiting for thier results. If you applied in January end then you may get your result by March end. So don't worry.

Regarding changing your company in a couple of weeks, I believe you better inform ACS ([email protected]) about this and they will surely guide you appropriately.

Regards,
Abrar.



josh.machine said:


> All,
> 
> I have applied for ACS about 4 weeks back and still its with assesor only! getting worried a little bit. Coming to my query - I am planning to change company in the coming couple of weeks, how and what impact can be forseen due to this on my currently in progress ACS assesment or EOI/Visa application.
> 
> Please advise.


----------



## MrTweek

> Coming to my query - I am planning to change company in the coming couple of weeks, how and what impact can be forseen due to this on my currently in progress ACS assesment or EOI/Visa application.


The ACS does not care about what you are doing at the moment. They just assess what you did in the past.
I didn't even bother to tell them where I am working right now.

In you actual visa application, this might play a role, but since you didn't file it yet, this does not matter yet. Just tell them your current position on the day you file your application.


----------



## noobrex

i already have a succesfull ACS, If I refile under different occupation code. Will I get a quick reply.

Also, whats the success rate in such cases where I file ACS again in different occupation code. However both the occupation codes had same Job skill requirements. Please clarify.


----------



## va13

tejukondal said:


> Both of our outcomes are expected more or less the same time... Urs may be a week or two earlier.. My application got to stage 4 on 8-feb...
> Are you planning to get ur qualifications assessed thru engineers australia or vetassess by any chance?
> 
> B.TECH in mechanical engineering; 9+ IT EXP; Analyst Programmer; IELTS - 6 IN ALL; ACS application(THRU RPL)- 06-FEB-2013; ACS result awaited


I got my application moved to Assessoron 5th, so wouldnt be much difference.

On a positive side, I had around 12-14 Subjects Closely related with ICT in my curriculum. Ideally I should have filed a normal Skill Assessment and later added RPL if requested. But cant change it now anyways 
So I am stuck until I receive the final assessment from ACS on whether to file another Assessment or not.


----------



## MrTweek

> i already have a succesfull ACS, If I refile under different occupation code.


Why do you want to do that?


> Will I get a quick reply.


I doubt so. They probably process it all over again and thus you it will be the same as any other assessment,


----------



## Abrar

I assume you have got successful ACS result for System Analyst, now because its ceiling has been reached, you want to apply with another closely related Job Code.

Am I right in my assumption?

If you apply again, I think they will take their own sweet time to provide the result. Especially due to huge amount of pending applications in their kit.

Regards,
Abrar.




noobrex said:


> i already have a succesfull ACS, If I refile under different occupation code. Will I get a quick reply.
> 
> Also, whats the success rate in such cases where I file ACS again in different occupation code. However both the occupation codes had same Job skill requirements. Please clarify.


----------



## praveen_1900

superm said:


> Hey all - wanted to share the news:
> Got my grant today
> :clap: :clap: :clap:
> :rockon: :rockon: :rockon:
> Thanks all!
> 
> And Best of luck to all!


Hey congrats superm,!!!

Your time line look amazing... 

I had a question??

Was there any job verification done??


----------



## praveen_1900

noobrex said:


> i already have a succesfull ACS, If I refile under different occupation code. Will I get a quick reply.
> 
> Also, whats the success rate in such cases where I file ACS again in different occupation code. However both the occupation codes had same Job skill requirements. Please clarify.


Well even i did the same, i had got a +ve assessment last year, i just wanted to increase my work exp and have applied for an assessment again on 17th dec 2012 and its there from then on. no progress..

I guess its not adviceable to do a re assessment.
even my job responsibilities are the same but they consider it as a new application and processing time lines are the same 12 weeks, no special priority..!!


----------



## Abrar

Uday, you must have got your IETLS result today. Right?

Let us know the outcome.


----------



## UdayBASIS

Abrar said:


> Uday, you must have got your IETLS result today. Right?
> 
> Let us know the outcome.


Hi Abrar,

Right, You are!!

Actually, the results have stumped me!! *L8.5, R8, W6.5*(did not even realize that, it was 6.5 for a couple of minutes, since I was expecting at the least 7.5), *S 6.5*(Again, as I already shared here in the forum, I screwed this one up with my Speed).

First chance missed, now registered for the next one, which is quite long from now on April 6th.

So, You know, I guess, I would probably apply for EOI, only for May 1st round.

BR,
Uday


----------



## Abrar

Hi Uday,

Bad lucky buddy, but I think most of us have gone through this frustration. In my first attempt I secured L8, R7.5, S7.5, W6.5, so you see just missed it by .5 in one section.

Even I had thought that I had done quite well in writing section except for one mistake which later I found was a blunder. I wrote quite well but deviated from the main topic which penalized my points.

April 1st week is just a month time from here. This time you prepare for 8 band in all the sections. And I truly believe that our Job code ceiling will not be reached until June. So best of luck buddy...

Regards,
Abrar.



UdayBASIS said:


> Hi Abrar,
> 
> Right, You are!!
> 
> Actually, the results have stumped me!! *L8.5, R8, W6.5*(did not even realize that, it was 6.5 for a couple of minutes, since I was expecting at the least 7.5), *S 6.5*(Again, as I already shared here in the forum, I screwed this one up with my Speed).
> 
> First chance missed, now registered for the next one, which is quite long from now on April 6th.
> 
> So, You know, I guess, I would probably apply for EOI, only for May 1st round.
> 
> BR,
> Uday


----------



## Sanje

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi Abrar,
> 
> Right, You are!!
> 
> Actually, the results have stumped me!! *L8.5, R8, W6.5*(did not even realize that, it was 6.5 for a couple of minutes, since I was expecting at the least 7.5), *S 6.5*(Again, as I already shared here in the forum, I screwed this one up with my Speed).
> 
> First chance missed, now registered for the next one, which is quite long from now on April 6th.
> 
> So, You know, I guess, I would probably apply for EOI, only for May 1st round.
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Dont give up try. excellent you got 8.5 for listnening. i tried 3 times and got 6.5 
Cheersss


----------



## UdayBASIS

Abrar said:


> Hi Uday,
> 
> Bad lucky buddy, but I think most of us have gone through this frustration. In my first attempt I secured L8, R7.5, S7.5, W6.5, so you see just missed it by .5 in one section.
> 
> Even I had thought that I had done quite well in writing section except for one mistake which later I found was a blunder. I wrote quite well but deviated from the main topic which penalized my points.
> 
> April 1st week is just a month time from here. This time you prepare for 8 band in all the sections. And I truly believe that our Job code ceiling will not be reached until June. So best of luck buddy...
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Thanks Buddy!! 

Yeah, I too would like to think of this as an aberration. 
but, can't help it, especially, the moment alighting from the Speaking test room, I knew that I did not do well. Was still a little optimistic that, I would cross to the band 7 territory.

In the writing section, I tried to bring in a style, which was alien to me till then. It could be that, I made quite a few mistakes there with that unwanted effort!

Now that time is there, I hope to make it for band 8 each in all section. 

Let us see!

BR,
Uday


----------



## UdayBASIS

Sanje said:


> Dont give up try. excellent you got 8.5 for listnening. i tried 3 times and got 6.5
> Cheersss


Thanks buddy!!!

I would attribute my Listening score to everyday hollywood movie!! I am a movie buff right from my college days, and used to watch whole night of movies incessantly! (You know the famous Lord of the Rings - I used to start watch them at 9 PM and finish it up by 6 or 7 AM in the morning).
It was not something, which I consciously did, but rather a take away, due to me being a crazy addict of movies! 

BR,
Uday


----------



## aus82

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi Abrar,
> 
> Right, You are!!
> 
> Actually, the results have stumped me!! *L8.5, R8, W6.5*(did not even realize that, it was 6.5 for a couple of minutes, since I was expecting at the least 7.5), *S 6.5*(Again, as I already shared here in the forum, I screwed this one up with my Speed).
> 
> First chance missed, now registered for the next one, which is quite long from now on April 6th.
> 
> So, You know, I guess, I would probably apply for EOI, only for May 1st round.
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Why don't you try to remark the test?
It is possible on the Writing and Speaking section! The bad thing is that you have to wait 8 weeks for the remark...


----------



## noobrex

MrTweek said:


> Why do you want to do that?
> 
> I doubt so. They probably process it all over again and thus you it will be the same as any other assessment,


becuase the earlier occupation has reached cap limit. How would you rate my success chance for the new occupation.


----------



## UdayBASIS

aus82 said:


> Why don't you try to remark the test?
> It is possible on the Writing and Speaking section! The bad thing is that you have to wait 8 weeks for the remark...


Well, Thanks!

First of all, I really think that, I did not do well in Speaking test! So, naturally I am unable to come to terms to go for a remark.

In any case the second chance is within that 8 weeks time frame and provided my performance is up to the mark, I can score well, not just 7! 

Thats why!!!

BR,
Uday


----------



## Chetu

Got my IELTS coming up on 23 March ,and I am busy with collecting all these documents , reference letters and what not for ACS assessment . I will just apply for ACS and hope that I can submit my EOI for Software Engineer .

Btw , good luck Uday , I think you know this site : IELTS Exam Preparation - IELTS Practice Tests .. if not give it a try and many other IELTS channels on YouTube , this is my favourite called Speaking Ryan , google for it and good luck!!


----------



## smahesh202

chandru_connect said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am collecting experience letter for ACS process. For my current company, I cannot get it from the company. So I drafted statutory declaration in stamp paper and get it signed by my lead, my question is do I need to register this document in registrar office or only getting notary sign is enough.
> 
> whether I have to register this document? Please advise.
> 
> Thanks,
> Chandru
> India


Hi Chandru,

Notarizing will do.

Regards,
Mahesh


----------



## noobrex

tejukondal said:


> Both of our outcomes are expected more or less the same time... Urs may be a week or two earlier.. My application got to stage 4 on 8-feb...
> Are you planning to get ur qualifications assessed thru engineers australia or vetassess by any chance?
> 
> B.TECH in mechanical engineering; 9+ IT EXP; Analyst Programmer; IELTS - 6 IN ALL; ACS application(THRU RPL)- 06-FEB-2013; ACS result awaited


How were you able to apply with 6 ielts score for software tester


----------



## strikerjax

I had applied for ACS assessment on 26 Dec (Biz. Analyst role). I got a positive result today (Feb 27th).


----------



## ebshib

i think business analyst has reached the occupation ceiling..


----------



## jayptl

Just wait till July..

Rules will b liberal with numerous no of occupation ceiling in all IT occupation


----------



## Chetu

Hi Jay , 

I am very very eagerly awaiting such news . Where did you read about rules being liberal for ICT ? I want to apply for Software Engineer or Developer Programmer , right now I am anxious about ceilings etc. .. 

Thanks


----------



## Chetu

Uday you mean you were taking to fast during speaking?


----------



## UdayBASIS

Chetu said:


> Uday you mean you were taking to fast during speaking?


Well, in a sense, yes!

And, I was too much into the answering without concentrating much on the English!!

Thats where I skid!!

BR,
Uday


----------



## strikerjax

I also got my IELTS result today. Scores : Listen 9 Read 9 Writing 7.5 Speaking 7 
that's good enough for me as I was looking to score band 7 in all.


----------



## Abrar

Congratulations!!!

Are you done with IELTS?

Regards,
Abrar



strikerjax said:


> I had applied for ACS assessment on 26 Dec (Biz. Analyst role). I got a positive result today (Feb 27th).


----------



## Abrar

Wow man... Jackpot...

2 +ve result on same day.

But I think System Analyst ceiling has been reached. Still if you apply now, your application will be on priority in July'13.

Regards,
Abrar



strikerjax said:


> I also got my IELTS result today. Scores : Listen 9 Read 9 Writing 7.5 Speaking 7
> that's good enough for me as I was looking to score band 7 in all.


----------



## strikerjax

yeah. thanks. Its been a good day


----------



## rahulng

Uday, apply for reval, because one of friend got 7 from 6.5 in W after reval. The chances are more if you believe that you have done good.


----------



## UdayBASIS

rahulng said:


> Uday, apply for reval, because one of friend got 7 from 6.5 in W after reval. The chances are more if you believe that you have done good.


Thanks for the info buddy!

I really believe that, I have done good in Wirting.

But still, I would need speaking score to match up to 7. And there, I am not sure.

Hence, have tried to go for the next chance! Hope so, that I won't make a fool out of myself in the second chance!

BR,
Uday


----------



## rahulng

I would suggest you to apply for reval (both S and W) and forget it. Meanwhile, prepare for another session of IELTS exam.


----------



## alahari20

UdayBASIS said:


> Well, in a sense, yes!
> 
> And, I was too much into the answering without concentrating much on the English!!
> 
> Thats where I skid!!
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Hi Uday,

Have you taken IELTS through IDP or BC?

Thanks,


----------



## rahulng

Go for IDP, its much easier than BC.


----------



## tejukondal

noobrex said:


> How were you able to apply with 6 ielts score for software tester


Hi noobex, i am applying for analyst programmer... i will soon have 3 yrs work exp in aus and 5+ overseas and I am under 32... So will have 65 points soon.... 
My ielts scores were listening 8, reading 8.5, writing 7, speaking 6.5... I didnt want to go thru the pain of rewriting ielts again... 

B.TECH in mechanical engineering; 9+ IT EXP; Analyst Programmer; IELTS - 6 IN ALL; ACS application(THRU RPL)- 06-FEB-2013; ACS result awaited


----------



## MrTweek

Day 66 and still no news. I am slowly getting worried.


----------



## Chetu

Mr. Tweek .. Ring up and inquire ... What stage are you at now ? And any request for extra docs?


----------



## MrTweek

> Mr. Tweek .. Ring up and inquire ...


Many people here did that and all got the same answer: It takes 8-12 weeks, so you don't have reason to complain before these are over.


> What stage are you at now ?


Stage 4: With Assessor


> And any request for extra docs?


Nope.


----------



## dunk

MrTweek said:


> Day 66 and still no news. I am slowly getting worried.


I am also in same boat .


----------



## MrTweek

Wow, just after writing that, I checked again and voila
Status: *In Progress*
I guess now the Feb 18 Invitation round seems realistic again


----------



## dldmaniac

MrTweek said:


> Wow, just after writing that, I checked again and voila
> Status: *In Progress*
> I guess now the Feb 18 Invitation round seems realistic again


Just takes a couple of working days after the status changes to In Progress. Since tomorrow is Friday, your assessor will try not to keep it pending till Monday. So you can expect your result letter by tomorrow


----------



## va13

Hi MrTweek
Where exactly is this 'In Progress' status comes.
After 'With Accessor' ??


----------



## dunk

I applied 23 December and from 23rd January it is With Assessor


----------



## UdayBASIS

MrTweek said:


> Wow, just after writing that, I checked again and voila
> Status: *In Progress*
> I guess now the Feb 18 Invitation round seems realistic again


Congrats and All the best as well, Mr.Tweak!!

Then I guess, mine is not far away! May be in a weeks time from yours!

BR,
Uday


----------



## dldmaniac

va13 said:


> Hi MrTweek
> Where exactly is this 'In Progress' status comes.
> After 'With Accessor' ??


Yep. The status will change to "In Progress" in stage 4 when your assessor starts assessing your application.


----------



## MrTweek

> Where exactly is this 'In Progress' status comes.
> After 'With Accessor' ??


Yeah. It is still Stage 4, but the status changes.



> I applied 23 December and from 23rd January it is With Assessor


Mine moved to stage 4 on 23rd Jan as well. So you might also get some news this week.



> Then I guess, mine is not far away! May be in a weeks time from yours!


You had some documents missing, right? I reckon that causes some delay. Good luck anyway


----------



## Chetu

Haha 😄 good going .. Good luck !!


----------



## RBang

Hi All,

My ACS submission happened on the 23rd of Jan. What is a reasonable date I should expect it to complete by?

Thanks


----------



## MrTweek

> My ACS submission happened on the 23rd of Jan. What is a reasonable date I should expect it to complete by?


End of March.


----------



## Chetu

Hi MrTweek , 

I plan to apply for ACS in a day or two from now ... any chance that I can do an EOI before 30th June deadline? 

Thank you


----------



## RBang

Chetu said:


> Hi MrTweek ,
> 
> any chance that I can do an EOI before 30th June deadline?
> 
> Thank you


Chetu, didn't understand the part about the 30th June deadline. Is it an EoI pick up deadline for that month?


----------



## MrTweek

Chetu said:


> Hi MrTweek ,
> 
> I plan to apply for ACS in a day or two from now ... any chance that I can do an EOI before 30th June deadline?
> 
> Thank you


At the moment, it takes between 60 and 70 days.
Why is that June 30th deadline important for you?


----------



## Chetu

RBang , deadline is not for EOI pick up , more like saying 1st July it starts new.


----------



## chaitanyasha

Hello All,
I am Chaitanya. I applied for ACS assessment on Dec 29th 2012. My application has changed from Stag 4 With Assessor to Stage 4 to "In Progress" on tuesday. But it is at the same "In Progress" since then. When can I expect my application to come to stage 5?

Regards
Chaitanya.


----------



## UdayBASIS

chaitanyasha said:


> Hello All,
> I am Chaitanya. I applied for ACS assessment on Dec 29th 2012. My application has changed from Stag 4 With Assessor to Stage 4 to "In Progress" on tuesday. But it is at the same "In Progress" since then. When can I expect my application to come to stage 5?
> 
> Regards
> Chaitanya.


Give it a couple of days at the max.

may be in another couple of hours, you can get the result. As it takes normally 2 to 3 days for finalizing after it moves to 'In progress'.

BR,
Uday


----------



## ebshib

chaitanyasha said:


> Hello All,
> I am Chaitanya. I applied for ACS assessment on Dec 29th 2012. My application has changed from Stag 4 With Assessor to Stage 4 to "In Progress" on tuesday. But it is at the same "In Progress" since then. When can I expect my application to come to stage 5?
> 
> Regards
> Chaitanya.


Any time from now you can expect your results.


----------



## mra

chaitanyasha said:


> Hello All,
> I am Chaitanya. I applied for ACS assessment on Dec 29th 2012. My application has changed from Stag 4 With Assessor to Stage 4 to "In Progress" on tuesday. But it is at the same "In Progress" since then. When can I expect my application to come to stage 5?
> 
> Regards
> Chaitanya.


There might be something in Junk folder, worth checking!. 
For me it went to Stage 5 after a week of my result.


----------



## Chetu

MrTweek said:


> At the moment, it takes between 60 and 70 days.
> Why is that June 30th deadline important for you?



Thank you MrTweek , so I can still go ahead do my EOI , and it will be valid when July starts? Same with even if I get an invite after EOI and apply just during June and my application will be valid after July? .. 

Also , does anybody have an idea what job roles are sure to be retained in SOL? 

I am interested in Software Engineer and Developer Programmer. Hoping that they will be retained .


----------



## aus82

I applied in ACS 30th December it is still "With Acessor"


----------



## MrTweek

Chetu said:


> Thank you MrTweek , so I can still go ahead do my EOI , and it will be valid when July starts?


An EOI is valid for 2 years



Chetu said:


> Same with even if I get an invite after EOI and apply just during June and my application will be valid after July?


Why would you not? Do really believe they throw away hundreds of applications that are in progress and paid for, just because?



Chetu said:


> Also , does anybody have an idea what job roles are sure to be retained in SOL?
> 
> I am interested in Software Engineer and Developer Programmer. Hoping that they will be retained .


I don't believe anyone can know that yet, but this is probably one of the most wanted occupations by the Australian government


----------



## Vamshi4happy

chaitanyasha said:


> Hello All,
> I am Chaitanya. I applied for ACS assessment on Dec 29th 2012. My application has changed from Stag 4 With Assessor to Stage 4 to "In Progress" on tuesday. But it is at the same "In Progress" since then. When can I expect my application to come to stage 5?
> 
> Regards
> Chaitanya.


I applied on the same that you had, I got +ve result on 25th Feb. Probably you may expect by anytime and I guess on Monday you will share the good news with us. Good luck Bro.

ANZSCO Code:263212|ACS:applied(29-Dec'12)|ACS:+ve Result(25-Feb'13)| Vetassess:Appl. Rec'd.(10-Jan'13)-completed(18-Feb'13)|IELTS:yet to attend(9-Mar'13)|. Sent from Vamshi using my iPhone


----------



## Sanje

MrTweek said:


> Wow, just after writing that, I checked again and voila
> Status: *In Progress*
> I guess now the Feb 18 Invitation round seems realistic again


WOWWWW.. Congradss Tweek.. 

Now bang men.. :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## MrTweek

Just got my positive result 
Aaah, what a relief 

Filing my EOI now and hope I will have a bridging visa in a week or so 


Just in case someone from Germany ever reads this:


> Your Diploma in Engineering from [...] University of Applied Sciences completed January 2008 has been
> assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing


My degree is a "Diplom-Ingenieur (FH)" Studiengang "Technische Informatik".


----------



## UdayBASIS

MrTweek said:


> Just got my positive result
> Aaah, what a relief
> 
> Filing my EOI now and hope I will have a bridging visa in a week or so
> 
> 
> Just in case someone from Germany ever reads this:
> 
> My degree is a "Diplom-Ingenieur (FH)" Studiengang "Technische Informatik".


Congratso Mr.Tweak,

All the best for EOI as well!! Am sure, you will get invited this monday!

BR,
Uday


----------



## joluwarrior

Just a note to people waiting for their ACS results. Yesterday noticed a member in another thread mentioning that he got his ACS assessment done in 5 days !!!


----------



## MrTweek

> Yesterday noticed a member in another thread mentioning that he got his ACS assessment done in 5 days !!!


But that was not in the last 2 months, I reckon? It really depends on how much they have to do and at the moment 2 months is pretty normal. Might have been different half a year ago.


----------



## va13

MrTweek said:


> Just got my positive result
> Aaah, what a relief
> 
> Filing my EOI now and hope I will have a bridging visa in a week or so
> 
> 
> Just in case someone from Germany ever reads this:
> 
> My degree is a "Diplom-Ingenieur (FH)" Studiengang "Technische Informatik".


Herzliche Gluckwunsche Mr.Tweek !!!


----------



## UdayBASIS

joluwarrior said:


> Just a note to people waiting for their ACS results. Yesterday noticed a member in another thread mentioning that he got his ACS assessment done in 5 days !!!


Well buddy,

It could very well be a typo of 5 instead of 50. However, it is entirely impossible (Next akin to 12-12-12 world coming to an end). Could also be a case of priority! 

If it is really true, then congrats to that lucky chap!

BR,
Uday


----------



## joluwarrior

UdayBASIS said:


> Well buddy,
> 
> It could very well be a typo of 5 instead of 50. However, it is entirely impossible (Next akin to 12-12-12 world coming to an end). Could also be a case of priority!
> 
> If it is really true, then congrats to that lucky chap!
> 
> BR,
> Uday


I was shocked as well when I read his post. Mentioned to him that it must be an ACS record. and he replies that he thought that was the normal time  he applied on Monday and received positive result on Friday of same week. 
The catch is he is located in Sydney. Don't know if that plays a part with ACS.


----------



## UdayBASIS

joluwarrior said:


> I was shocked as well when I read his post. Mentioned to him that it must be an ACS record. and he replies that he thought that was the normal time  he applied on Monday and received positive result on Friday of same week.
> The catch is he is located in Sydney. Don't know if that plays a part with ACS.


oh!! Thats good to hear!!

May be, it could have been the norm for onsite applicants, once upon a time!!

Now, we are seeing a general trend of 55 to 70 days for results! 

BR,
Uday


----------



## joluwarrior

UdayBASIS said:


> oh!! Thats good to hear!!
> 
> May be, it could have been the norm for onsite applicants, once upon a time!!
> 
> Now, we are seeing a general trend of 55 to 70 days for results!
> 
> BR,
> Uday


I would second the fact that it takes 50 to 70 days. But I also think that the timing of the application also plays a part.
Uday, what ANZCO code you had asked for assessment ?


----------



## MrTweek

> The catch is he is located in Sydney.


I highly doubt this makes a difference. Wouldn't make sense to me anyway.
I am in Melbourne, so at least in the same country.

Maybe they process Sydney people faster, being afraid that otherwise they might just come over and beat them up


----------



## anupriya

MrTweek said:


> I highly doubt this makes a difference. Wouldn't make sense to me anyway.
> I am in Melbourne, so at least in the same country.
> 
> Maybe they process Sydney people faster, being afraid that otherwise they might just come over and beat them up


lol


----------



## dldmaniac

Assessment is definitely quicker when the qualifications submitted are Australian. I got my skills assessed in a couple of weeks when I submitted mine with a Masters from UNSW.


----------



## joluwarrior

MrTweek said:


> I highly doubt this makes a difference. Wouldn't make sense to me anyway.
> I am in Melbourne, so at least in the same country.
> 
> Maybe they process Sydney people faster, being afraid that otherwise they might just come over and beat them up


Perhaps his was the only application that week 
Or perhaps a competition in ACS that week for the quickest assessor


----------



## joluwarrior

dldmaniac said:


> Assessment is definitely quicker when the qualifications submitted are Australian. I got my skills assessed in a couple of weeks when I submitted mine with a Masters from UNSW.


Notable point.


----------



## UdayBASIS

joluwarrior said:


> I would second the fact that it takes 50 to 70 days. But I also think that the timing of the application also plays a part.
> Uday, what ANZCO code you had asked for assessment ?


Hi,

I have applied for 261313. Waiting for the result!!

Guessing it would come around within next weekend.

BR,
Uday


----------



## joluwarrior

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for 261313. Waiting for the result!!
> 
> Guessing it would come around within next weekend.
> 
> BR,
> Uday


A Basis guy here had been pondering over which code to get assessed for at ACS. Referred your name. Hope they had contacted you.


----------



## UdayBASIS

joluwarrior said:


> A Basis guy here had been pondering over which code to get assessed for at ACS. Referred your name. Hope they had contacted you.


Yes, He did, and I have also guided him accordingly!

In fact, he is from the same company, which I worked 4 months back! 

Probably, he is preparing for the Documents!!

BR,
Uday


----------



## SAPBINovice

Hello Everyone,
I am in queue finally-
Applied for ACS on 28th Feb-2013 in Software Engineer category.

Cheers,


----------



## anupriya

SAPBINovice said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I am in queue finally-
> Applied for ACS on 28th Feb-2013 in Software Engineer category.
> 
> Cheers,


Welcome SAPBINovice now starts the long wait


----------



## joluwarrior

SAPBINovice said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I am in queue finally-
> Applied for ACS on 28th Feb-2013 in Software Engineer category.
> 
> Cheers,


All the best !! How many years of experience you got ?


----------



## SAPBINovice

Thanks Anupriya and Julowarrior.
Julowarrior,I have over 12 years of exp in SAP.
Cheers,


----------



## joluwarrior

SAPBINovice said:


> Thanks Anupriya and Julowarrior.
> Julowarrior,I have over 12 years of exp in SAP.
> Cheers,


Cool. So another one into the SAP brethren in the PR applications in 2012-2013.


----------



## aus82

When I applied in ACS for myself in september it took 20 days for the results, now I am waiting for my husband's documents more than 8 weeks and still no results.... I applied for him 30th December.... This is really frustrating but I hope I'll get to send EOI by 18th March ...


----------



## AUS2013

Did anyone get Invites on EOI submitted for 4th March round? 

_________________________________________________________________________
261313 ACS APP:17/12/12 | +ve RESULT:18/02/13 ||IELTS: 12/01/13 7 in each|| EOI Submitted: 19/02/13| Invite Awaited


----------



## aus82

AUS2013 said:


> Did anyone get Invites on EOI submitted for 4th March round?
> 
> _________________________________________________________________________
> 261313 ACS APP:17/12/12 | +ve RESULT:18/02/13 ||IELTS: 12/01/13 7 in each|| EOI Submitted: 19/02/13| Invite Awaited


Invites are given on 4th march i think, not before that! So i guess you have to wait until monday..


----------



## dunk

MrTweek said:


> Just got my positive result
> Aaah, what a relief
> 
> Filing my EOI now and hope I will have a bridging visa in a week or so ...


Congratulation and all the best for EOI


----------



## AUS2013

aus82 said:


> Invites are given on 4th march i think, not before that! So i guess you have to wait until monday..


Its usually sent one night before 4th that is 3rd Mid Night... Lets c..
Fingers Crossed!!!

___________________________________________________________________

261313 ACS APP:17/12/12 | +ve RESULT:18/02/13 ||IELTS: 12/01/13 7 in each|| EOI Submitted: 19/02/13| Invite Awaited


----------



## tejukondal

MrTweek said:


> Just got my positive result
> Aaah, what a relief
> 
> Filing my EOI now and hope I will have a bridging visa in a week or so
> 
> Just in case someone from Germany ever reads this:
> 
> My degree is a "Diplom-Ingenieur (FH)" Studiengang "Technische Informatik".


Can someone help me understand how and when someone gets a bridge visa... Is that applicable for people already in Australia on a work permit for example?

And at what stage can we expect a bridge visa? Is it soon after we get the invite letter? 

Please enlighten me 

B.TECH in mechanical engineering; 9+ IT EXP; Analyst Programmer; IELTS - 6 IN ALL; ACS application(THRU RPL)- 06-FEB-2013; ACS result awaited


----------



## taka985

MrTweek said:


> I highly doubt this makes a difference. Wouldn't make sense to me anyway.
> I am in Melbourne, so at least in the same country.
> 
> Maybe they process Sydney people faster, being afraid that otherwise they might just come over and beat them up




Dear All,

I'm in Sydney on 457 and filed for ACS RPL on 16th Jan 2013 and its still "With assessor".

In my opinion, it does not matter from where you are filing it and 5 days was 100% typo.

Regards,
AB


----------



## Abrar

Hi AB,

What is the Job Code that you applied with and when did your application move to Stage 4?

FYI, I also applied on 16th Jan'13.

Regards,
Abrar.



taka985 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I'm in Sydney on 457 and filed for ACS RPL on 16th Jan 2013 and its still "With assessor".
> 
> In my opinion, it does not matter from where you are filing it and 5 days was 100% typo.
> 
> Regards,
> AB


----------



## taka985

Abrar said:


> Hi AB,
> 
> What is the Job Code that you applied with and when did your application move to Stage 4?
> 
> FYI, I also applied on 16th Jan'13.
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Dear Abarar and all active members,

Our profile is same. 
I've applied as software engineer with 10+ years of IT experience. 
Applied ACS on 16th Jan 2013 and it is in stage 4.

I was silent member of this forum from sometime and saw some thoughts about applying from Sydney so posted by opinion.

Regards,
AB


----------



## chaitanyasha

Hi all, 

This is Chaitanya again . I got my ACS assessment +ve. I had applied on Dec 29th 2012.

Thanks
Chaitanya


----------



## taka985

chaitanyasha said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This is Chaitanya again . I got my ACS assessment +ve. I had applied on Dec 29th 2012.
> 
> Thanks
> Chaitanya


Congratulations Chaitanya

Regards,
AB


----------



## bliss

taka985 said:


> Congratulations Chaitanya
> 
> Regards,
> AB


Congrats!


----------



## bliss

MrTweek said:


> I highly doubt this makes a difference. Wouldn't make sense to me anyway.
> I am in Melbourne, so at least in the same country.
> 
> Maybe they process Sydney people faster, being afraid that otherwise they might just come over and beat them up


lol, nice thought


----------



## bliss

MrTweek said:


> Just got my positive result
> Aaah, what a relief
> 
> Filing my EOI now and hope I will have a bridging visa in a week or so
> 
> 
> Just in case someone from Germany ever reads this:
> 
> My degree is a "Diplom-Ingenieur (FH)" Studiengang "Technische Informatik".


Congrats! All the best for EOI.


----------



## Abrar

Hi AB,

Thanks for the info... Would like to know, on what date your application moved to Stage 4?

For your information, my application moved to stage 4 on February 7th.

Regards,
Abrar.



taka985 said:


> Dear Abarar and all active members,
> 
> Our profile is same.
> I've applied as software engineer with 10+ years of IT experience.
> Applied ACS on 16th Jan 2013 and it is in stage 4.
> 
> I was silent member of this forum from sometime and saw some thoughts about applying from Sydney so posted by opinion.
> 
> Regards,
> AB


----------



## Abrar

Hi Tweek,

Congratulations buddy!!!

Happy for you... 

Best of luck for your EOI. Hope you send another good news in a couple of days about EOI.

Regards,
Abrar.



MrTweek said:


> Just got my positive result
> Aaah, what a relief
> 
> Filing my EOI now and hope I will have a bridging visa in a week or so
> 
> 
> Just in case someone from Germany ever reads this:
> 
> My degree is a "Diplom-Ingenieur (FH)" Studiengang "Technische Informatik".


----------



## superm

Abrar said:


> Hi AB,
> 
> Thanks for the info... Would like to know, on what date your application moved to Stage 4?
> 
> For your information, my application moved to stage 4 on February 7th.
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Stage 4 is generally reached in 1-2 days. For detailed status timings check ACS page of Migrate to Australia information place.


----------



## AUS2013

Information required!!!!!

I wish to know that at which stage functoonal english proof of spouse has to be submitted.... 

When the VISA is filed after EOI invite is it possible that we just decalre and give proof later.. as my spouse does not hv proof right now.. IELTS EXAM is yet to be given. ..

Please HELP!!!!


----------



## expa2020a

Hey congtrats MrTweek !

Can one file bridging visa based on EOI ? or one has to wait till the invite/application?

kindly advise .



MrTweek said:


> Just got my positive result
> Aaah, what a relief
> 
> Filing my EOI now and hope I will have a bridging visa in a week or so


----------



## Abrar

I agree buddy that Stage 4 is generally reached in 1-2 days, but it was not the case for applicants applied in this January.

For my case, I applied on same date as AB i.e. 16 Jan'13 and my application moved to Stage 4 on 7th Feb'13 without halting at Stage 3. So I am curious to know when AB's application moved to Stage 4.

Regards,
Abrar.



superm said:


> Stage 4 is generally reached in 1-2 days. For detailed status timings check ACS page of Migrate to Australia information place.


----------



## fenils

is it possible to apply for assessment before 5 yrs of experience?
with ICT minor?


----------



## fenils

Pls reply...


----------



## aus82

AUS2013 said:


> Information required!!!!!
> 
> I wish to know that at which stage functoonal english proof of spouse has to be submitted....
> 
> When the VISA is filed after EOI invite is it possible that we just decalre and give proof later.. as my spouse does not hv proof right now.. IELTS EXAM is yet to be given. ..
> 
> Please HELP!!!!


I was also wondering the same question, where do I give proof of my husband competent english (his UK passport) as there is no such thing while filling the EOI, so I quess is after you get invited, when you apply for the visa with all the other documents...


----------



## Chetu

superm said:


> Stage 4 is generally reached in 1-2 days. For detailed status timings check ACS page of Migrate to Australia information place.


Is that your blog ? That is all the info one needs , collated in a fine manner  .. helped me ease my nerves a wee bit about IELTS  .. You rock man .. keep up the good work :rockon: :rockon:


----------



## MrPerfect

I am waiting for ACS results in a week or two,I have got 6.5 in one module and other 3 modules 7+ in IELTS.
And booked IELTS which is on 9th of march.

Now the question is EOI submission, Can I file EOI with 55 points and apply for SS while waiting for IELTS results and uptate EOI when I get IELTS results with 7 band in all modules.

or it is not possible to make changes in EOI.


----------



## superm

Chetu said:


> Is that your blog ? That is all the info one needs , collated in a fine manner  .. helped me ease my nerves a wee bit about IELTS  .. You rock man .. keep up the good work :rockon: :rockon:


Yup that is mine. Glad its helping out. Do share the link with anybody who needs to know any aspect of 189/190.. Best of luck!


----------



## superm

MrPerfect said:


> I am waiting for ACS results in a week or two,I have got 6.5 in one module and other 3 modules 7+ in IELTS.
> And booked IELTS which is on 9th of march.
> 
> Now the question is EOI submission, Can I file EOI with 55 points and apply for SS while waiting for IELTS results and uptate EOI when I get IELTS results with 7 band in all modules.
> 
> or it is not possible to make changes in EOI.


Few things here.. 
- Most SS will require you to have ielts as basic criteria before you can apply with them. Check EOI page of Migrate to Australia information place for information on same lines. Some might need min 6 others min 7.
- You can submit EOI with any number of points - but without new IELTS result you would not make 55 I guess? So what you can do is have EOI in saved state and submit when you get your acs and ielts result. 
- ACS and IELTS result are essential for you to submit eoi. But yeah, if you already have old IELTS you can go ahead with submitting it - and make change when new result come out. Whenever you change your EOI which affects your points then effective EOI submission date changes to that date..

Drop a comment if still have doubts.. best of luck!


----------



## MrPerfect

superm said:


> Few things here..
> - Most SS will require you to have ielts as basic criteria before you can apply with them. Check EOI page of Migrate to Australia information place for information on same lines. Some might need min 6 others min 7.
> - You can submit EOI with any number of points - but without new IELTS result you would not make 55 I guess? So what you can do is have EOI in saved state and submit when you get your acs and ielts result.
> - ACS and IELTS result are essential for you to submit eoi. But yeah, if you already have old IELTS you can go ahead with submitting it - and make change when new result come out. Whenever you change your EOI which affects your points then effective EOI submission date changes to that date..
> 
> Drop a comment if still have doubts.. best of luck!


Thank you Superm for your blog,it is soo helpful.
Thank you for your kind reply,


I will have 55 points without IELTS, and I have IELTS with 6.5 in all.
I want to make sure if I submit EOI with 55 points,and apply for NSW SS now
(so that if i don't get 7 in all modules in IELTS and SS gives me 5 points-- it save processing time rather than waiting for IELTS)

IF i am lucky and get IELTS results with 7 in all modules then it give me 10 more points which makes 65 points and I will be eligible for 189 invite.

So,here the question is can I make changes to EOI after submitting?
or is it not possible to make changes to EOI once sumitted?


----------



## angorwat

Hi,
ACS checklist you can find in immi website, usually it should hav detailed resume about your roles and responsibility, all your education and professional experience certificates.

Employer reference letter detailing about your job nature, either full time or part time employee - in case if your employer not willing to give one - you can give statutory declaration and get two colleagues reference letter ...the processing time should be less than 2 months for approval.


----------



## MrTweek

expa2020a said:


> Hey congtrats MrTweek !
> 
> Can one file bridging visa based on EOI ? or one has to wait till the invite/application?
> 
> kindly advise .


Nope, you have to file your application first. However, apparently if you file your application while you are in Australia, you will automatically get a bridging visa a few days after applying.


----------



## superm

MrPerfect said:


> Thank you Superm for your blog,it is soo helpful.
> Thank you for your kind reply,
> 
> 
> I will have 55 points without IELTS, and I have IELTS with 6.5 in all.
> I want to make sure if I submit EOI with 55 points,and apply for NSW SS now
> (so that if i don't get 7 in all modules in IELTS and SS gives me 5 points-- it save processing time rather than waiting for IELTS)
> 
> IF i am lucky and get IELTS results with 7 in all modules then it give me 10 more points which makes 65 points and I will be eligible for 189 invite.
> 
> So,here the question is can I make changes to EOI after submitting?
> or is it not possible to make changes to EOI once sumitted?


Your welcome; you can share blog link with anyone who needs information given there.
Plan you mentioned above looks good - hopefully you have seen the other requirement for 189 and 190 visa (SOL etc.)
As I mentioned you can submit your EOI now with ACS and old IELTS result - you can edit to update new IELTS score (if score is above 7) - then your effective date of submission of EOI will change to that particular date when you made the change..
Best of luck!


----------



## MrPerfect

superm said:


> Your welcome; you can share blog link with anyone who needs information given there.
> Plan you mentioned above looks good - hopefully you have seen the other requirement for 189 and 190 visa (SOL etc.)
> As I mentioned you can submit your EOI now with ACS and old IELTS result - you can edit to update new IELTS score (if score is above 7) - then your effective date of submission of EOI will change to that particular date when you made the change..
> Best of luck!


My-pleasure i will for sure share the blog.
Now the idea is clear,I will go with this.
Thank You very much for your support.


----------



## superm

MrPerfect said:


> My-pleasure i will for sure share the blog.
> Now the idea is clear,I will go with this.
> Thank You very much for your support.


Best of luck!


----------



## expa2020a

ah thats what I thought... I was confused coz in your comment you did not mention anything about invite/application..

so by "will have a bridging visa in a week" you meant.. EOI then invite in next round ~ March 4 and then application



MrTweek said:


> Nope, you have to file your application first. However, apparently if you file your application while you are in Australia, you will automatically get a bridging visa a few days after applying.
> 
> -----------------------------------
> Just got my positive result
> Aaah, what a relief
> 
> Filing my EOI now and hope I will have a bridging visa in a week or so


----------



## Sanje

AUS2013 said:


> Information required!!!!!
> 
> I wish to know that at which stage functoonal english proof of spouse has to be submitted....
> 
> When the VISA is filed after EOI invite is it possible that we just decalre and give proof later.. as my spouse does not hv proof right now.. IELTS EXAM is yet to be given. ..
> 
> Please HELP!!!!


I have same question. 
At what stage they ask spouse IELTS result ?

expert plss.. answer...


----------



## superm

Sanje said:


> I have same question.
> At what stage they ask spouse IELTS result ?
> 
> expert plss.. answer...


For spouse (if not claiming partner points) - then you need to submit after you lodge Visa. Its not essentially IELTS that you need to provide - you can get a letter under letter head of college or university which covers the all items from 5th point given at bottom of evisa information page from migrate to Australia information place.


----------



## dejumotalks

Hello Folks,

Any body gotten invite yet?

Please post and keep the good news coming....


----------



## AUS2013

dejumotalks said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> Any body gotten invite yet?
> 
> Please post and keep the good news coming....


Yes I got the invite.... I had submitted EOI application on 19th feb.... got invite for VISA subclass 189.....


----------



## LohPurush

superm said:


> Best of luck!


Wow Superm your journey towards Visa looks quite fast & impressive!!:clap2:

I had applied for ACS last year & got reject due to lack of experience.
This year, I've reapplied after completing 4 years. 
Last year I had got result in about 3 weeks (though -ve). I applied on 6th Feb & still waiting. I wonder why it is taking longer this time.

can anyone share their result status (delivered/awaiting) who applied perhaps in 1st or 2nd week of Feb ?

Here's my profile as I cannot edit my profile yet:

IELTS : L-8,R-8.5,W-8,S-8,O-8.(Test Date : 2st Apr 2012)
ACS : Reject due to lack of 4 years exp. (Mar 2012).
ACS : Reapplied after completing exp. on 6th Feb 2013, result awaiting.


----------



## praveen_1900

superm said:


> For spouse (if not claiming partner points) - then you need to submit after you lodge Visa. Its not essentially IELTS that you need to provide - you can get a letter under letter head of college or university which covers the all items from 5th point given at bottom of evisa information page from migrate to Australia information place.


Congrats on your grant..

Could you please tell us if the job verification was done in your case..


----------



## Abrar

Congratulations!!!

All the best for further processing... 



AUS2013 said:


> Yes I got the invite.... I had submitted EOI application on 19th feb.... got invite for VISA subclass 189.....


----------



## AUS2013

Abrar said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> All the best for further processing...


Thanks Abrar for your wishes!!!


----------



## Abrar

Now where are MrTweek, Rahulng, Abhishek & all others who had applied till last Friday?

They all must have got Invitation...


----------



## MrTweek

Yes, apparently I got an invitation. I didn't receive an email or anything, but in my EOI it says "Status: Invited" and there's a button to apply. Will do that tonight


----------



## va13

Hi Expats
Any idea upto which date ACS results are being issued. 
Anyone who's submitted their Application in January ??
I submitted on 14th Jan and wondering how much wait is still there..


----------



## Abrar

Congratulations!!! And all the best. 

Meanwhile, your signature needs correction. *EOI Invitation Date* .

Regards,
Abrar.



MrTweek said:


> Yes, apparently I got an invitation. I didn't receive an email or anything, but in my EOI it says "Status: Invited" and there's a button to apply. Will do that tonight


----------



## va13

AUS2013 said:


> Yes I got the invite.... I had submitted EOI application on 19th feb.... got invite for VISA subclass 189.....


Congrats AUS2013 :clap2:


----------



## Abrar

Hello buddy,

Many applicants who have applied in December are still awaiting for their result. I haven't seen any application applied in January got result yet in this forum. However we can expect our result maximum by the end of this month.

It would be good if you can update your signature here.

Regards,
Abrar.



va13 said:


> Hi Expats
> Any idea upto which date ACS results are being issued.
> Anyone who's submitted their Application in January ??
> I submitted on 14th Jan and wondering how much wait is still there..


----------



## joluwarrior

AUS2013 said:


> Yes I got the invite.... I had submitted EOI application on 19th feb.... got invite for VISA subclass 189.....


Congratulations. Join the CO awaiting bandwagon soon


----------



## joluwarrior

MrTweek said:


> Yes, apparently I got an invitation. I didn't receive an email or anything, but in my EOI it says "Status: Invited" and there's a button to apply. Will do that tonight


You may get the mail today.
Congratulations !! Time to join the CO awaiting bandwagon now


----------



## UdayBASIS

AUS2013 said:


> Yes I got the invite.... I had submitted EOI application on 19th feb.... got invite for VISA subclass 189.....


Congrats and Good Luck buddy!!


----------



## UdayBASIS

MrTweek said:


> Yes, apparently I got an invitation. I didn't receive an email or anything, but in my EOI it says "Status: Invited" and there's a button to apply. Will do that tonight


Congrats and good luck for the next round of Exciting happenings as well!

BR,
Uday


----------



## rahulng

Hi Abrar,

I got the invitation, my agent just confirmed. keep in touch.!!

Thank you
Rahul


----------



## UdayBASIS

rahulng said:


> Hi Abrar,
> 
> I got the invitation, my agent just confirmed. keep in touch.!!
> 
> Thank you
> Rahul


Hi Rahul,

Congrats and good Luck as well!

BR,
Uday


----------



## joluwarrior

rahulng said:


> Hi Abrar,
> 
> I got the invitation, my agent just confirmed. keep in touch.!!
> 
> Thank you
> Rahul


Congratulations !!
All the best for the next stage


----------



## Abrar

Congratulations and all the best for further proceedings. 

Regards,
Abrar



rahulng said:


> Hi Abrar,
> 
> I got the invitation, my agent just confirmed. keep in touch.!!
> 
> Thank you
> Rahul


----------



## Abrar

Hi Uday,

I am awaiting for your ACS Result buddy... You must get it soon.

And also eager to see the beginning of January applicants results.

Regards,
Abrar.


----------



## aus82

I received my ACS positive results today, now filling the EOI and waiting for invite in the next round. (I applied 30th December).


----------



## joluwarrior

aus82 said:


> I received my ACS positive results today, now filling the EOI and waiting for invite in the next round. (I applied 30th December).


Congratulations !! The ACS wheels are rolling as well now 
By the way, liked your location.


----------



## AUS2013

MrTweek said:


> Yes, apparently I got an invitation. I didn't receive an email or anything, but in my EOI it says "Status: Invited" and there's a button to apply. Will do that tonight


Congrats Mr. Tweek... Good luck with VISA Lodging!!


----------



## Abrar

Congratulations!!! Best of luck for EOI. 

Good to see ACS guys are now active on December end applicants.

It would be good if you can update your signature.

Regards,
Abrar. 



aus82 said:


> I received my ACS positive results today, now filling the EOI and waiting for invite in the next round. (I applied 30th December).


----------



## aus82

joluwarrior said:


> Congratulations !! The ACS wheels are rolling as well now
> By the way, liked your location.


Thanks, do you know where it is?


----------



## joluwarrior

aus82 said:


> Thanks, do you know where it is?


Of course. Macedonia has so much of history bundled up it's sleeve. Right from the time of Alexander the Great.
Skopje also gets a mention through Tintin, the comics series by Herge.
Now, mostly come across Macedonia by the football team when the Euro/World Cup qualifiers are around.


----------



## praveen_1900

Abrar said:


> Congratulations!!! Best of luck for EOI.
> 
> Good to see ACS guys are now active on December end applicants.
> 
> It would be good if you can update your signature.
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Well they have reached the end of dec applicants.

I submitted on 17th Dec , no update at all... 
getting worried ..  

Its also the 12th week...


----------



## dlarge

Just got an email today to say that my skills assessment is not closely related to my Anzsco code (applied under 263111 computer network and systems engineer) and suggested I change it to 262113. 

Not sure what to do as the only state that is sponsoring 262113 is NSW, and i remember a while ago when I looked I needed a degree to appply for nsw though I cant see anything on their site about that now. I was hoping to get diploma points through my vendor certificates which I guess are more related to 262113 rather than 263111 so im guessing my best option is to take the advice and switch though it does limit us to only nsw, as opposed to anywhere.

Am i right in thinking I can switch code now and if/when i get a successful result I can apply for my original code without starting the whole process again?

By the way I applied on the 6th of Jan - status changed in status 4 from accessor to progress yesterday.

Look forward to hearing peoples thoughts.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## UdayBASIS

Abrar said:


> Hi Uday,
> 
> I am awaiting for your ACS Result buddy... You must get it soon.
> 
> And also eager to see the beginning of January applicants results.
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Thanks Buddy!

But, mine is still 'with Assessor'. 

Seems got to wait for a couple of more days!

BR,
Uday


----------



## UdayBASIS

aus82 said:


> I received my ACS positive results today, now filling the EOI and waiting for invite in the next round. (I applied 30th December).


Congratulations!!

And, all the best as well for the EOI!

BR,
Uday


----------



## UdayBASIS

praveen_1900 said:


> Well they have reached the end of dec applicants.
> 
> I submitted on 17th Dec , no update at all...
> getting worried ..
> 
> Its also the 12th week...


Hi Praveen!!

I guess, You might get it in a day or so! Did you check now, which stage it is currently in?

By the way, as it is already 12th week, give a call / mail to check it!

BR,
Uday


----------



## anupriya

dlarge said:


> Just got an email today to say that my skills assessment is not closely related to my Anzsco code (applied under 263111 computer network and systems engineer) and suggested I change it to 262113.
> 
> Not sure what to do as the only state that is sponsoring 262113 is NSW, and i remember a while ago when I looked I needed a degree to appply for nsw though I cant see anything on their site about that now. I was hoping to get diploma points through my vendor certificates which I guess are more related to 262113 rather than 263111 so im guessing my best option is to take the advice and switch though it does limit us to only nsw, as opposed to anywhere.
> 
> Am i right in thinking I can switch code now and if/when i get a successful result I can apply for my original code without starting the whole process again?
> 
> By the way I applied on the 6th of Jan - status changed in status 4 from accessor to progress yesterday.
> 
> Look forward to hearing peoples thoughts.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave 

How many days after applying did your application move to With Assessor?


----------



## praveen_1900

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi Praveen!!
> 
> I guess, You might get it in a day or so! Did you check now, which stage it is currently in?
> 
> By the way, as it is already 12th week, give a call / mail to check it!
> 
> BR,
> Uday


I asked the, they said it in process , but in the ACS website its with Accessor..

I dunno if she meant in process in general.

Did you contact them in case coz u applied during the same time as well..


----------



## dlarge

anupriya - i cant remember exactly but it was probably around the 22nd of January - 6th of January is when i placed my assessment.

Dave


----------



## UdayBASIS

praveen_1900 said:


> I asked the, they said it in process , but in the ACS website its with Accessor..
> 
> I dunno if she meant in process in general.
> 
> Did you contact them in case coz u applied during the same time as well..


Well, No Praveen, I did not ask them!

Since, there was a delay of 1 week in between for want of documents, hence, I am just waiting for the result by this weekend.

BR,
Uday


----------



## anupriya

Well Dave, my experience with ACS says that you do as they say, that is change the code. And then email the person who asked you to change the code and ask him/her if your vendor certification will be assessed.

As a back up plan if you loose points on vendor certificates trying to make up for them with IELTS, even though you dont need to produce IELTS being British National , but if you have a score you will definitely gets points for it. IELTS level 7 in each fetches 10 points and Level 8 fetches 20 points.

And I think you should be able to apply under 189, and not depend on NSW as 2621 has long way to reach ceiling check SkillSelect under occupation ceilings


----------



## dlarge

Hi Anupriya,

Thanks for your reply. I have to indeed take the IELTS test and score an 8, as I have hit the magical 40yo mark and need both the ielts score and my vendor points to make the grade. I will take your advice (seems the best option for me) and change the code. 

Can you explain your statement "And I think you should be able to apply under 189, and not depend on NSW " as I was under the impression that because 262113 is not on the SOL but on the CSOL I would have to been sponsered by a state, and with 262113 currently only being sponsored by NSW I would have to get them to sponsor me. If thats not the case then thats very good news for me!

Thanks again

Dave


----------



## praveen_1900

UdayBASIS said:


> Well, No Praveen, I did not ask them!
> 
> Since, there was a delay of 1 week in between for want of documents, hence, I am just waiting for the result by this weekend.
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Well i will wait this week and check..

hope its processed..

do you know who ur case officer is??


----------



## anupriya

dlarge said:


> Hi Anupriya,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I have to indeed take the IELTS test and score an 8, as I have hit the magical 40yo mark and need both the ielts score and my vendor points to make the grade. I will take your advice (seems the best option for me) and change the code.
> 
> Can you explain your statement "And I think you should be able to apply under 189, and not depend on NSW " as I was under the impression that because 262113 is not on the SOL but on the CSOL I would have to been sponsered by a state, and with 262113 currently only being sponsored by NSW I would have to get them to sponsor me. If thats not the case then thats very good news for me!
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave 

I checked the lists again, and none of 2621 series are present in SOL , and going by what you are saying that only NSW is sponoring, I think there must be hell lost of vacancies in NSW as according to skillselect website there is huge demand for 2621.
Out of 2400 only 153 are fiilled.

This is what I saw in the list at SkillSelect under ->Reports -> occupation ceilings

ANZSCO code Description Occupation ceiling Invitations to
18/02/2013
2621 Database and Systems Administrators, and ICT Security Specialists 2400 153


----------



## UdayBASIS

praveen_1900 said:


> Well i will wait this week and check..
> 
> hope its processed..
> 
> do you know who ur case officer is??


No Praveen, no idea about the CO.

Do you know for your application?

BR,
Uday


----------



## dlarge

Thanks Anupriya,

It does seem odd that only NSW is desperate for 2621* and no-one else! I will change the code, as hopefully that will at least give me a positive assessment and go from there. Does anyone know how long it normally takes after i confirm the code change? I hope it doesnt potentially take another 12 weeks from now.

Thanks for all your help

Dave


----------



## anupriya

dlarge said:


> Thanks Anupriya,
> 
> It does seem odd that only NSW is desperate for 2621* and no-one else! I will change the code, as hopefully that will at least give me a positive assessment and go from there. Does anyone know how long it normally takes after i confirm the code change? I hope it doesnt potentially take another 12 weeks from now.
> 
> Thanks for all your help
> 
> Dave


Go through this thread and you will find similar cases, and I read that it only takes 2-3 days after code change to get result.


----------



## sanaqvi

Hi All,

Can someone guide me with regards to experience, 

i. Does ACS consider experience during the last ten years only?
ii. Whether experience after the highest qualification is considered only? 

After my graduation, I did Post Graduate Diploma in Computer (in year 2000) and worked for two years (2001-2003), and then full time Masters degree (2003-2005). Whether my experience during 2001 to 2003 will be considered.

Thanks


----------



## praveen_1900

UdayBASIS said:


> No Praveen, no idea about the CO.
> 
> Do you know for your application?
> 
> BR,
> Uday


When you mail them, the person who replies will be your CO i guess..

just wanna check if we have the same CO..


----------



## SAPBINovice

Update- ACS application 28th feb-2013. Stage 2- Case officer allocated.

Thanks,


----------



## jumbo420

HI SAPBINovice,

I'm also planning to file ACS in next week, Is it possible to contact you, I need help on some points.doubts. Please email me your contact number sunil.aroraa at hotmail. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## joluwarrior

praveen_1900 said:


> When you mail them, the person who replies will be your CO i guess..
> 
> just wanna check if we have the same CO..


ACS also started having CO's 
I thought CO's were at DIAC while ACS had assessors


----------



## joluwarrior

jumbo420 said:


> HI SAPBINovice,
> 
> I'm also planning to file ACS in next week, Is it possible to contact you, I need help on some points.doubts. Please email me your contact number ********.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi,
Please do not post any sort of personal information. Not allowed as per the forum rules. Send a PM to the interested parties.


----------



## praskr

Hi Umarsha ,
Please let me know about your assessment .I too have Electrical and electronics engineering from JNTU with 8+ years exp in IT.
Will it be a ICT /major or shall i go with RPL?


----------



## Tans

Hi guys,

My ACS application is in IN PROGRESS from past 3 days.. I applied on 29th December.. 

I understand that it takes lot of time for the assessor to assess if I have more companies and through RPL path. 

My scenario: 7 years, 1 company, through RPL.. Can you please let me know how long does it take for me to get my result? Any guys who did RPL got result in how many days after the application moved to In Progress? 

Little tensed.... Im not able to understand the delay and the reasons? 

Can someone who experienced this situation help me? 

Cheers,
Tans


----------



## tejukondal

Tans said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My ACS application is in IN PROGRESS from past 3 days.. I applied on 29th December..
> 
> I understand that it takes lot of time for the assessor to assess if I have more companies and through RPL path.
> 
> My scenario: 7 years, 1 company, through RPL.. Can you please let me know how long does it take for me to get my result? Any guys who did RPL got result in how many days after the application moved to In Progress?
> 
> Little tensed.... Im not able to understand the delay and the reasons?
> 
> Can someone who experienced this situation help me?
> 
> Cheers,
> Tans


Hi tans, i think its just matter of another week or so... I m in same situation as urs... But applied on feb 6th.. So i have long way to go.... But all the best to u... Hope u get result very soon...

Can i get some details abt ur education qualifications... I m a mechanical engineer from JNTU with 9 yrs exp in IT in 2 companies....

B.TECH in mechanical engineering; 9+ IT EXP; Analyst Programmer; IELTS - 6 IN ALL; ACS application(THRU RPL)- 06-FEB-2013; ACS result awaited


----------



## dejumotalks

Congrats to all those who got invites and ACS positive results, all the best in subsequent applications.

This With Accessor stage is really strange...Hope these guys are working at all.

Applied Dec.29 and still with accessor!!


----------



## dmitry86

Hey mate, you are not alone with such issue, I have been waiting as well for almost a couple of months.


----------



## dejumotalks

Hi Dmitry,

When did u apply and when did it move to with accessor?


----------



## dmitry86

I applied on Jan 10, it has been with assessor for more than a month. It's just got stuck in a queue. Nothing to do except waiting.


----------



## harshdsi

Hello Member's

I have question, I am a network engineer working in MNC with 3+ years exp.
I have done grad in IT and Masters in Networking.. I have completed 
CCNA
CCNA SECURITY
CCNP SECURITY
CCIE SECURITY WRITTEN.
In total I have masters degree in networking with above certifications and 3+ years of experience,

Could you please help me in deciding weather i can apply for immigration under 263111 ( Network Engineer and System Engineer).

Please reply....

Singh


----------



## dldmaniac

harshdsi said:


> Hello Member's
> 
> I have question, I am a network engineer working in MNC with 3+ years exp.
> I have done grad in IT and Masters in Networking.. I have completed
> CCNA
> CCNA SECURITY
> CCNP SECURITY
> CCIE SECURITY WRITTEN.
> In total I have masters degree in networking with above certifications and 3+ years of experience,
> 
> Could you please help me in deciding weather i can apply for immigration under 263111 ( Network Engineer and System Engineer).
> 
> Please reply....
> 
> Singh


You certainly can!


----------



## harshdsi

Thanks for your prompt response.. 

Really appreciate it.

Just want to confirm if 3-4 year of experience is good enough ?

The reason why i am asking is this that mostly who are applying for PR have more than 5+ years of experience.... 

Regards
Singh


----------



## dldmaniac

harshdsi said:


> Thanks for your prompt response..
> 
> Really appreciate it.
> 
> Just want to confirm if 3-4 year of experience is good enough ?
> 
> The reason why i am asking is this that mostly who are applying for PR have more than 5+ years of experience....
> 
> Regards
> Singh


No worries man. And it depends on if you are claiming points for work experience. Just to get your skills assessed, your educational qualifications are enough. Your bachelors degree alone should get you 15 points, once assessed.


----------



## harshdsi

dldmaniac : Thanks again...

How can i send you a PM.. I would like to chat with you if you agree...


----------



## dldmaniac

harshdsi said:


> dldmaniac : Thanks again...
> 
> How can i send you a PM.. I would like to chat with you if you agree...


Not a problem. But maybe after 7 hours? I'm at work right now. Haven't used PM myself though.


----------



## harshdsi

I am not able to find the PM option... please mail me at harshdsi @ me . com 
I will revert.... 
Please


----------



## superm

harshdsi said:


> Thanks for your prompt response..
> 
> Really appreciate it.
> 
> Just want to confirm if 3-4 year of experience is good enough ?
> 
> The reason why i am asking is this that mostly who are applying for PR have more than 5+ years of experience....
> 
> Regards
> Singh


Does not matter - there are people who were recent grads and applied. All depends on the total points you have - min 60 is required. Check 
 PR and Points Page of Migrate to Australia information place.

Best of luck!


----------



## Tans

Hi Guys,

Good news.

I applied on 29th Dec through RPL path and got reply from ACS and i think it is positive result.:clap2:

Here is the below text...

Thank you for your ICT skills assessment, which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 29 December 
2012. 
Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO 
Code. 
Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least 20hrs per 
week: 
Dates: 01/06 - 03/08 (2yrs 2mths) 
Position: AAAA 
Employer: XXXX
Country: YYYY 

Dates: 03/08 - 08/08 (0yrs 5mths) 
Position: AAAA
Employer: XXXX
Country: YYYY

and the other dates which I had worked on...

My question here is

The result do not say that I have done *Mechancial Engineering* and through *RPL path*. Will this impact points for claiming when I apply for EOI?

Can someone help me understand this?

Thanks,
Tans


----------



## Sanje

Hi All,

At what stage , they ask spouse IELTS result ?

pls answer....


----------



## praveen_1900

joluwarrior said:


> ACS also started having CO's
> I thought CO's were at DIAC while ACS had assessors



WEll thats what they said when i called them,

They said we can contact our case officers directly through a mail.

Btw they are open only from 9:30 to 12: 30..

I guess that explains the slow processing scenario..


----------



## outlander

*ACS +ve*

Guys... My brother has just received his positive assesment from ACS. I applied for him on 15th Jan. Looks like they are finalizing cases faster than before.

Good luck for all those who are waiting


----------



## outlander

Sanje said:


> Hi All,
> 
> At what stage , they ask spouse IELTS result ?
> 
> pls answer....


If you are not claiming partner's points, you don't need it until you launch visa application


----------



## sunnydayz1985

Hi guys,

Congrats to those who have got their ACS results and good luck with your EOI.

Any idea when the new SOL for 2013-2014 would be published? Keen to know if we'll still have our skill on the list next year as well....:juggle:


----------



## Abrar

Wow!!! Now this is ultimate... Congratulations!!! 

You know, many applicants applied in December are still waiting for result...

On what date your brother's application had moved to Stage 4? 

Regards,
Abrar.



outlander said:


> Guys... My brother has just received his positive assesment from ACS. I applied for him on 15th Jan. Looks like they are finalizing cases faster than before.
> 
> Good luck for all those who are waiting


----------



## outlander

Abrar said:


> Wow!!! Now this is ultimate... Congratulations!!!
> 
> You know, many applicants applied in December are still waiting for result...
> 
> On what date your brother's application had moved to Stage 4?
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Thanks Abrar... here are the timelines

ACS Applied : 15th jan 2013
Stage 2 : 18th Jan
Stage 4 : 25 Jan (With Accessor)
Stage 4 : 4th March (In-progress)
Stage 4 : 5th March (case finalized)


----------



## UdayBASIS

outlander said:


> Thanks Abrar... here are the timelines
> 
> ACS Applied : 15th jan 2013
> Stage 2 : 18th Jan
> Stage 4 : 25 Jan (With Accessor)
> Stage 4 : 4th March (In-progress)
> Stage 4 : 5th March (case finalized)


That is really an amazing timeline!

I guess, we chaps are not as lucky as your brother.

@ Abrar - Seems, that our applications are stuck with somebody, when some queues are moving faster.

BR,
Uday


----------



## Abrar

Hi Uday,

Outlander has really given an amazing timelines.

Let's compare mine. My application also moved to Stage 2 on same date but don't know to whom it was allocated that it took soooooooooooo many days to move to Stage 4.

ACS Applied : 16th jan 2013
Stage 2 : 18th Jan
Stage 4 : 7th Feb (With Accessor) - Current

Wish they follow sequence of Application submission date for further processing. But seeing your situation, I am afraid if they are following the date sequence of Stage 4, then my application would be treated as February's application without any fault of mine. 

Regards,
Abrar.



UdayBASIS said:


> That is really an amazing timeline!
> 
> I guess, we chaps are not as lucky as your brother.
> 
> @ Abrar - Seems, that our applications are stuck with somebody, when some queues are moving faster.
> 
> BR,
> Uday


----------



## dlarge

having got an email from acs yesterday recommending a change of code to systems administrator, i got a successful result this morning. 

Applied 6th Jan
Stage 4 25th Jan(approx)
Stage 4 progress 4th March
Result 5th March

Now onto IELTS - need to score an 8 to go....!

Dave


----------



## UdayBASIS

dlarge said:


> having got an email from acs yesterday recommending a change of code to systems administrator, i got a successful result this morning.
> 
> Applied 6th Jan
> Stage 4 25th Jan(approx)
> Stage 4 progress 4th March
> Result 5th March
> 
> Now onto IELTS - need to score an 8 to go....!
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave,

Does that mean, yesterday's mail was an aberration?

Or did you really change the code and submit again!

In Any case, congrats for the success and a well deserved relief from the uncertainty and anxiety, which you been gripped since yesterday!

BR,
Uday


----------



## joluwarrior

dlarge said:


> having got an email from acs yesterday recommending a change of code to systems administrator, i got a successful result this morning.
> 
> Applied 6th Jan
> Stage 4 25th Jan(approx)
> Stage 4 progress 4th March
> Result 5th March
> 
> Now onto IELTS - need to score an 8 to go....!
> 
> Dave


Congratulations !!
So you did the go ahead with the change. All the best for the path ahead


----------



## mra

It is pretty fast.. the good news came today morning that my spouse's ACS result is +ve. Was not expecting this fast ..


----------



## va13

mra said:


> It is pretty fast.. the good news came today morning that my spouse's ACS result is +ve. Was not expecting this fast ..


Hi MRA,

Congratulations on your spouse's ACS.
Its a Good news that January cases are being picked up.
Can you recollect when did the Application move to Stage 4?


----------



## Abrar

Congratulations Dave & MRA!!!

Happy to see results of January Applicants...

Looks like some assessors are ultimate lazy and some are super active in ACS.

Regards,
Abrar.


----------



## dlarge

joluwarrior said:


> Congratulations !!
> So you did the go ahead with the change. All the best for the path ahead


Yes having got advice and read some threads I thought it best to, thinking that if i didnt i wouldnt get a successful result. It means i'm restricted to NSW but hey hoy thats no hardship ;-)

Thanks for everyones help on here, I managed to get a result without the aid of an agent!

Dave


----------



## Chetu

Hi Uday, 

How did your 2nd IELTS go ? 


And congrats to many who got ACS +ve.


----------



## UdayBASIS

Chetu said:


> Hi Uday,
> 
> How did your 2nd IELTS go ?
> 
> 
> And congrats to many who got ACS +ve.


Hey buddy, my second IELTS is on April 6. (Too long). No other GTs arranged in Bangalore before that date, hence!

BR,
Uday


----------



## Chetu

Flip-side you can prepare well  .. I am due for IELTS on 23 March . Preparation phase on now ..What materials you use to prepare ? Mainly for speaking and writing .


----------



## UdayBASIS

Chetu said:


> Flip-side you can prepare well  .. I am due for IELTS on 23 March . Preparation phase on now ..What materials you use to prepare ? Mainly for speaking and writing .


Speaking, just self recording and analysing to correct myself! Learning at least 1 word every day!! - Optimistic that, at least half a dozen sophisticated words could improve my speaking score

Writing - Ryan English. Have made quite a couple of mistakes in the first attempt, so now correcting them!

BR,
Uday


----------



## mra

Abrar said:


> Congratulations Dave & MRA!!!
> 
> Happy to see results of January Applicants...
> 
> Looks like some assessors are ultimate lazy and some are super active in ACS.
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Oh yeah! reading into this thread, even I was not expecting to have result this fast.
I suspect you can also expect result this week or next. 
Good Luck!


----------



## mra

va13 said:


> Hi MRA,
> 
> Congratulations on your spouse's ACS.
> Its a Good news that January cases are being picked up.
> Can you recollect when did the Application move to Stage 4?


Thanks.. 
On top of my head, that was somewhere around 20 Jan..


----------



## Tans

Experts,

Can any one please help me answer this query?

Thanks,
Tans



Tans said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Good news.
> 
> I applied on 29th Dec through RPL path and got reply from ACS and i think it is positive result.:clap2:
> 
> Here is the below text...
> 
> Thank you for your ICT skills assessment, which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 29 December
> 2012.
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO
> Code.
> Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least 20hrs per
> week:
> Dates: 01/06 - 03/08 (2yrs 2mths)
> Position: AAAA
> Employer: XXXX
> Country: YYYY
> 
> Dates: 03/08 - 08/08 (0yrs 5mths)
> Position: AAAA
> Employer: XXXX
> Country: YYYY
> 
> and the other dates which I had worked on...
> 
> My question here is
> 
> The result do not say that I have done *Mechancial Engineering* and through *RPL path*. Will this impact points for claiming when I apply for EOI?
> 
> Can someone help me understand this?
> 
> Thanks,
> Tans


----------



## UdayBASIS

Hi All,

sweet surprise, My application just moved to 'In progress' now:

Just checked 15 to 20 minutes back, it was 'with assessor':

Hoping for a positive result.

BR,
Uday


----------



## anupriya

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi All,
> 
> sweet surprise, My application just moved to 'In progress' now:
> 
> Just checked 15 to 20 minutes back, it was 'with assessor':
> 
> Hoping for a positive result.
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Congrates


----------



## cloudram

Hi,

Great to see you all of you some very useful information. thanks to everyone,

I would like to finalize the document for ACS skills assessment.

I have completed my B.E in ECE and i have 12 yrs of experience.

Can someone send me the list of documents and RPL sample report?

thanks
Ram


----------



## cloudram

*RPL sample*



melbourne said:


> All the best to all of us


Can you please share the RPL sample ?


----------



## UdayBASIS

cloudram said:


> Hi,
> 
> Great to see you all of you some very useful information. thanks to everyone,
> 
> I would like to finalize the document for ACS skills assessment.
> 
> I have completed my B.E in ECE and i have 12 yrs of experience.
> 
> Can someone send me the list of documents and RPL sample report?
> 
> thanks
> Ram


Hi,

Last I checked, the BE degree in ECE is considered to be a ICT bachelor with Major in IT.

Hence, I don't think you would need to go thru RPL. A general ACS Skills assessment is enough I guess.

BR,
Uday


----------



## Abrar

WOW!!!

Excellent surprise... If I am not wrong, your application had moved to Stage 4 on 29th Jan. Right?

So they do consider Application submission date for processing.

Strange that your status changed at this time (i.e. Late evening in Aus.). 

Looking forward to hear good news from you soon. All the best. 

Regards,
Abrar.



UdayBASIS said:


> Hi All,
> 
> sweet surprise, My application just moved to 'In progress' now:
> 
> Just checked 15 to 20 minutes back, it was 'with assessor':
> 
> Hoping for a positive result.
> 
> BR,
> Uday


----------



## cloudram

Have any of you got the skills assessment done with positive results for BE (ECE) / 12 years IT experience ?

Please confirm , I am waiting for your response.


----------



## UdayBASIS

cloudram said:


> Have any of you got the skills assessment done with positive results for BE (ECE) / 12 years IT experience ?
> 
> Please confirm , I am waiting for your response.


Hi,

Run a search in this same thread, you would be able to find at least a couple of guys who have done the same.

BR,
Uday


----------



## joluwarrior

cloudram said:


> Hi,
> 
> Great to see you all of you some very useful information. thanks to everyone,
> 
> I would like to finalize the document for ACS skills assessment.
> 
> I have completed my B.E in ECE and i have 12 yrs of experience.
> 
> Can someone send me the list of documents and RPL sample report?
> 
> thanks
> Ram


You don't require RPL cloudy. Proceed through normal assessment route.


----------



## smahesh202

Its good to see Jan applicants results coming through. Myself applied on 18th Jan. If I am lucky hoping to submit EOI by Mar 18th round.

Regards,
mahesh


----------



## va13

Hi Cloudram,
With ECE, you mean electronics & -- ??
with even electronics degree, you definitely dont need any RPL.


----------



## va13

smahesh202 said:


> Its good to see Jan applicants results coming through. Myself applied on 18th Jan. If I am lucky hoping to submit EOI by Mar 18th round.
> 
> Regards,
> mahesh


Hi Smahesh,
Yeah I too applied on 14th Jan.
Lets hope something gud in this week.
when did your application move to stage 4?


----------



## balajivellai

Dear experts,
I need your support for 489 visa, I am Electronic instrumentation technician by trade (342315), and I checked some state are not sponsoring the Electronic instrumentation technician trade, but they are sponsoring other trade , say electronic engineering technician(312412 ) & electronic equipment traders worker(342313 ). 
I have my experience certificated in the title of engineering technician and my nature of job related to industrial Instrumentation, electronic and electrical. Can I go for TRA assessment with electronic engineering technician (312412) or electronic equipment trader’s worker (342313) trade?


----------



## smahesh202

va13 said:


> Hi Smahesh,
> Yeah I too applied on 14th Jan.
> Lets hope something gud in this week.
> when did your application move to stage 4?


Hi,

This is my timeline.
ACS applied - 18/01/2013, Stage 2 - 25/01/2013, Stage 4 - 07/02/2013.

regards,
mahesh


----------



## divyanag87

smahesh202 said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my timeline.
> ACS applied - 18/01/2013, Stage 2 - 25/01/2013, Stage 4 - 07/02/2013.
> 
> regards,
> mahesh



Hi all, 

This would be my first post in the forum though I have been around for some time here. Mine is a similar case .

My husband and I both applied for ACS on 18th Jan and its in "assessor" stage since then. Based on the previous posts, I am hoping there is some change on or after March 18th (taking minimum 6 weeks into consideration).


----------



## dunk

My spouse ACS result was received today morning .Now I am waiting till received my ACS result .


----------



## LohPurush

outlander said:


> Guys... My brother has just received his positive assesment from ACS. I applied for him on 15th Jan. Looks like they are finalizing cases faster than before.
> 
> Good luck for all those who are waiting


Cool!! Congo outlander!! :clap2:

15th Jan is the latest in Jan I guess.
seems that mine is also not too far from result (applied 6th Feb).


----------



## UdayBASIS

Hi All,

Just received my ACS assessment today morning!!

And, thanks all for the support provided! 

BR,
Uday


----------



## va13

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just received my ACS assessment today morning!!
> 
> And, thanks all for the support provided!
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Congrats Uday,

Seems like ACS guys are being pushed by their bosses finally 
So many positive results this week.
Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Abrar

Excellent... Congratulations buddy!!!

Next hurdle exactly a month from here. Go for a kill...

All the best. 

Regards,
Abrar



UdayBASIS said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just received my ACS assessment today morning!!
> 
> And, thanks all for the support provided!
> 
> BR,
> Uday


----------



## UdayBASIS

Abrar said:


> Excellent... Congratulations buddy!!!
> 
> Next hurdle exactly a month from here. Go for a kill...
> 
> All the best.
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar


Yes, hopefully!!

The kill has to be worth the attempt and the wait! 

Thanks buddy!

BR,
Uday


----------



## Chetu

superm said:


> Does not matter - there are people who were recent grads and applied. All depends on the total points you have - min 60 is required. Check
> PR and Points Page of Migrate to Australia information place.
> 
> Best of luck!


Hi Superm , 

was just going through your blog , and I have two queries : 
1. What kind of stamp should all the docs be notarised with ? you said "Outside India" stamp on your blog . 

2. I dont yet have the business card of my prev manager who gave me the statutory declaration , but I want to apply for ACS today , so is it ok if submit for acs today and upload the business card tmrw or day after 

Thanks,
Chethan


----------



## bliss

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just received my ACS assessment today morning!!
> 
> And, thanks all for the support provided!
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Congrats!


----------



## UdayBASIS

bliss said:


> Congrats!


Thank You!!

Am sure, you will get results within this weekend!

BR,
Uday


----------



## Chetu

UdayBASIS said:


> Yes, hopefully!!
> 
> The kill has to be worth the attempt and the wait!
> 
> Thanks buddy!
> 
> BR,
> Uday



Aaah , great news!! Congrats Uday .. Good luck for all the further rounds . 

A fellow Bangalorean you too  nice ..


----------



## rs100

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just received my ACS assessment today morning!!
> 
> And, thanks all for the support provided!
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Great News.. Uday... 

congo for this// now tighten your belts for EOI file...

Best of luck budy...


----------



## rs100

Abrar said:


> Excellent... Congratulations buddy!!!
> 
> Next hurdle exactly a month from here. Go for a kill...
> 
> All the best.
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar


Brar,


Get ready//// next number is yours///

Good Luck//


----------



## ebshib

congrats and all the best!!


----------



## Abrar

Thanks man...

I would be happy even if I get my result anytime in this month and I would be very happy if I get it before 18th March. 

Regards,
Abrar



rs100 said:


> Brar,
> 
> 
> Get ready//// next number is yours///
> 
> Good Luck//


----------



## UdayBASIS

Abrar said:


> Thanks man...
> 
> I would be happy even if I get my result anytime in this month and I would be very happy if I get it before 18th March.
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar


Hi Abrar,

looking at the pace, I kind of opine that, You would most certainly get your +ve result before 18th march!

BR,
Uday


----------



## UdayBASIS

rs100 said:


> Great News.. Uday...
> 
> congo for this// now tighten your belts for EOI file...
> 
> Best of luck budy...


Thanks buddy!!

Yups, hopefully!


----------



## Abrar

Thanks Uday... 

I hope your words come true... 

Regards,
Abrar.



UdayBASIS said:


> Hi Abrar,
> 
> looking at the pace, I kind of opine that, You would most certainly get your +ve result before 18th march!
> 
> BR,
> Uday


----------



## va13

Abrar said:


> Thanks man...
> 
> I would be happy even if I get my result anytime in this month and I would be very happy if I get it before 18th March.
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar


Same here


----------



## Tan2Aus

Hi All, 

I just received my assessment result from ACS and is Positive.

Thanks to each one of you in this forum for the guidance and timely help.

All the best for the other awaited members.

This is the message from ACS.

***************************************************************
Your skills assessment have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313(Software Engineer) under ANZSCO code.

Your qualifications have been assessed as follows.

*Your XXX from XXXX university completed XXXX have been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master degree with major in computing*.


* Your XXX from XXXX university completed XXXX have been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor degree with major in computing*.

Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the *basis of full time employment of at least 20 hours per week.*

Followed by employment details....

***************************************************************
1. Can i claim 15 points for the education as my Master degree is assessed by ACS and is equal to AQF master degree. ?

2. The full time employment supposed to be 40 Hours/Week . Isn't it ? If so "*basis of full time employment of at least 20 hours per week*" will there be any problem with this further during EOI or VISA ?


----------



## django

Chetu said:


> Hi Superm ,
> 
> was just going through your blog , and I have two queries :
> 1. What kind of stamp should all the docs be notarised with ? you said "Outside India" stamp on your blog .
> 
> 2. I dont yet have the business card of my prev manager who gave me the statutory declaration , but I want to apply for ACS today , so is it ok if submit for acs today and upload the business card tmrw or day after
> 
> Thanks,
> Chethan


1. I got mine done as a affidavit for INR 20 stamp and then notarised it.
2. There is no provision to upload business cards while submitting for ACS. In your affidavit itself you should mention the contact details of your manager.
Also note that you need to submit everything in one shot. There are no provisions to update or add to your submitted form.

I hope that helps.


----------



## UdayBASIS

sureshv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just received my assessment result from ACS and is Positive.
> 
> Thanks to each one of you in this forum for the guidance and timely help.
> 
> All the best for the other awaited members.
> 
> This is the message from ACS.
> 
> ***************************************************************
> Your skills assessment have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313(Software Engineer) under ANZSCO code.
> 
> Your qualifications have been assessed as follows.
> 
> *Your XXX from XXXX university completed XXXX have been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master degree with major in computing*.
> 
> 
> * Your XXX from XXXX university completed XXXX have been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor degree with major in computing*.
> 
> Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the *basis of full time employment of at least 20 hours per week.*
> 
> Followed by employment details....
> 
> ***************************************************************
> 1. Can i claim 15 points for the education as my Master degree is assessed by ACS and is equal to AQF master degree. ?
> 
> 2. The full time employment supposed to be 40 Hours/Week . Isn't it ? If so "*basis of full time employment of at least 20 hours per week*" will there be any problem with this further during EOI or VISA ?


Hi,

Answers to both of your question:

1) Yes, you can claim
2) Not really an issue, since this is the standard template used by ACS. And per DIAC, full time employment is something, where in the working duration is more than 20 hours / week. By this definition, the ACS template is absolutely sufficient.

BR,
Uday


----------



## django

*Time taken by ACS*

I submitted my application to ACS on 01-March. What might be the possible duration they take for a response or to move to the next state (within ACS's process)?

I am guessing and also from some posts that it would take min. of 4 weeks to get a result from them. Right?


----------



## UdayBASIS

django said:


> I submitted my application to ACS on 01-March. What might be the possible duration they take for a response or to move to the next state (within ACS's process)?
> 
> I am guessing and also from some posts that it would take min. of 4 weeks to get a result from them. Right?


Yes, You are right in assuming so!

You can expect anytime by March end or early April, going by the recent timelines

BR,
Uday


----------



## Abrar

Congratulations Suresh...

When is your IELTS exam?

Quite excited to see one more application processed of 15th Jan... 

Regards,
Abrar.



sureshv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just received my assessment result from ACS and is Positive.
> 
> Thanks to each one of you in this forum for the guidance and timely help.
> 
> All the best for the other awaited members.
> 
> This is the message from ACS.
> 
> ***************************************************************
> Your skills assessment have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313(Software Engineer) under ANZSCO code.
> 
> Your qualifications have been assessed as follows.
> 
> *Your XXX from XXXX university completed XXXX have been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master degree with major in computing*.
> 
> 
> * Your XXX from XXXX university completed XXXX have been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor degree with major in computing*.
> 
> Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the *basis of full time employment of at least 20 hours per week.*
> 
> Followed by employment details....
> 
> ***************************************************************
> 1. Can i claim 15 points for the education as my Master degree is assessed by ACS and is equal to AQF master degree. ?
> 
> 2. The full time employment supposed to be 40 Hours/Week . Isn't it ? If so "*basis of full time employment of at least 20 hours per week*" will there be any problem with this further during EOI or VISA ?


----------



## Tan2Aus

Abrar said:


> Congratulations Suresh...
> 
> When is your IELTS exam?
> 
> Quite excited to see one more application processed of 15th Jan...
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.



Thanks Arbar. You will get the result in next 1-2 days. This is my guess.

I am planning to write in the month of April. Not booked the slot. As i will only complete 5 Years of my experience by June 13. So i have time to get the things ready for filing EOI.

This result will inspire me to tighten my preparation. 

Can i apply for 15 points for my education based on my ACS result ?


----------



## Chetu

UdayBASIS said:


> Yes, You are right in assuming so!
> 
> You can expect anytime by March end or early April, going by the recent timelines
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Hi Uday , 

Should we get a colour xerox of original documents before notarizing the copies ? 

Or black and white will do ?
Please let me know how u did , I am gonna submit today 

Thanks,
Chethan


----------



## bliss

UdayBASIS said:


> Thank You!!
> 
> Am sure, you will get results within this weekend!
> 
> BR,
> Uday


I hope that it comes within this week, Thanks! Next will be IELTS, after going through some online material of IELTS I evaluate myself having average written, reading, speaking and listening skills for IELTS exam.

How many days are required to prepare for IELTS? How many hours each day?
I am asking this question because I have seen many people have good scores & overall band more than 7 but in written they don't get band 7. I can't manage to attend coaching for IELTS due to lack of time, I am thinking of taking it on 6th April.


Regards,
Bliss


----------



## UdayBASIS

Chetu said:


> Hi Uday ,
> 
> Should we get a colour xerox of original documents before notarizing the copies ?
> 
> Or black and white will do ?
> Please let me know how u did , I am gonna submit today
> 
> Thanks,
> Chethan


Hi Chetu,

For Notarizing, You can go with Black and White. (For ACS)

For DIAC(Visa Application), you don't need the documents to be notarized, if they are color. You can directly color scan them and attach.

I did it this way for ACS (Planning to do it this way for DIAC)

BR,
Uday


----------



## Abrar

Thanks. Hope your words come true for me.

I believe its better if you book your IELTS slot asap , else you will not get April slot also. If you attempt for IETLS sooner but score less, then you will have sufficient time to write again. Your IELTS result will be valid for 2 years globally and 3 years for Australia. 

You can 100% apply with 15 points for your education.

Regards,
Abrar.



sureshv said:


> Thanks Arbar. You will get the result in next 1-2 days. This is my guess.
> 
> I am planning to write in the month of April. Not booked the slot. As i will only complete 5 Years of my experience by June 13. So i have time to get the things ready for filing EOI.
> 
> This result will inspire me to tighten my preparation.
> 
> Can i apply for 15 points for my education based on my ACS result ?


----------



## UdayBASIS

bliss said:


> I hope that it comes within this week, Thanks! Next will be IELTS, after going through some online material of IELTS I evaluate myself having average written, reading, speaking and listening skills for IELTS exam.
> 
> How many days are required to prepare for IELTS? How many hours each day?
> I am asking this question because I have seen many people have good scores & overall band more than 7 but in written they don't get band 7. I can't manage to attend coaching for IELTS due to lack of time, I am thinking of taking it on 6th April.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Bliss


Hi,

6th April is a good date, since you have 1 full month in your hand!

For reading & listening, try to take 1 mock test each day (you will run out of mock test materials after 10 days). If you don't see your score improving by the 5th day, then analyse what could be the problem and act corrdingly

For Writing - Go thru the RyanEnglish's youtube video for writing! Around 25 videos are there accounting to about 20 hours. Go thru them and make a note of everything you find useful for you! Then having that in mind, try writing 1 letter & 1 essay daily (again mock test materials).
You will find yourself improving, if you can identify your mistakes and correct them. (Else post them here in another thread, people here are more than helpful to correct them for you)

For Speaking - Mock test materials are scattered, and so collect each and everything you find.
Record your speaking test and analyse yourself. Check for mispronunciation, repeated words, incorrect sentence structure. Most importantly, we tend to speak in a more informal way, correct it.

All in all, you would hardly need 2 hours everyday to get this done.

At least, that is what I am planning to do for my screwed ones!

BR,
Uday


----------



## rs100

django said:


> I submitted my application to ACS on 01-March. What might be the possible duration they take for a response or to move to the next state (within ACS's process)?
> 
> I am guessing and also from some posts that it would take min. of 4 weeks to get a result from them. Right?


Hi Django,

as per current pace by ACS, I believe they will take around 6 to 8 weeks time.

BR//


----------



## SAPBINovice

Hello All,
ACS application Date 28th feb-2013 and updated status to Stage 4- 6th Mar-2013.

Cheers,


----------



## bliss

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi,
> 
> 6th April is a good date, since you have 1 full month in your hand!
> 
> For reading & listening, try to take 1 mock test each day (you will run out of mock test materials after 10 days). If you don't see your score improving by the 5th day, then analyse what could be the problem and act corrdingly
> 
> For Writing - Go thru the RyanEnglish's youtube video for writing! Around 25 videos are there accounting to about 20 hours. Go thru them and make a note of everything you find useful for you! Then having that in mind, try writing 1 letter & 1 essay daily (again mock test materials).
> You will find yourself improving, if you can identify your mistakes and correct them. (Else post them here in another thread, people here are more than helpful to correct them for you)
> 
> For Speaking - Mock test materials are scattered, and so collect each and everything you find.
> Record your speaking test and analyse yourself. Check for mispronunciation, repeated words, incorrect sentence structure. Most importantly, we tend to speak in a more informal way, correct it.
> 
> All in all, you would hardly need 2 hours everyday to get this done.
> 
> At least, that is what I am planning to do for my screwed ones!
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Thanks a lot for valuables and useful suggestions! I will get back with more queries 

Regards,
Bliss


----------



## UdayBASIS

bliss said:


> Thanks a lot for valuables and useful suggestions! I will get back with more queries
> 
> Regards,
> Bliss


By any chance, are you from bangalore?

because, I have also registered for 6th April!

BR,
Uday


----------



## imugly

Today i received positive result for ICT Business Analyst, had submitted for assessment on 8 Jan. This occupation reached the ceiling and i submit EOI anyway with 60 points. Anyone knows if this job will open again in Jul? And any chance for 60points?


----------



## Khan_Oz

Hi All...!!!!

Am new to this forum..!! i have applied for ACS on Feb 4th and it moved to stage 4 on 11th Feb..
however till date the status is still the same ( with assessor). Can any body tell me what is current approximate processing time ACS is taking to Publish the results..

Regards,
Khan


----------



## smahesh202

Khan_Oz said:


> Hi All...!!!!
> 
> Am new to this forum..!! i have applied for ACS on Feb 4th and it moved to stage 4 on 11th Feb..
> however till date the status is still the same ( with assessor). Can any body tell me what is current approximate processing time ACS is taking to Publish the results..
> 
> Regards,
> Khan


Hi Khan,

As per recent trend it is 6-8 weeks. Only this week we are seeing some results for Jan applicants.

Regards,
mahesh


----------



## Khan_Oz

Thank you for the response mahesh..!!


----------



## LohPurush

Khan_Oz said:


> Hi All...!!!!
> 
> Am new to this forum..!! i have applied for ACS on Feb 4th and it moved to stage 4 on 11th Feb..
> however till date the status is still the same ( with assessor). Can any body tell me what is current approximate processing time ACS is taking to Publish the results..
> 
> Regards,
> Khan


Hi Khan,
I've also applied in the same week (6th) & just like you I was too eager to know the same so I checked the posts of those who got +ve results this week.
The latest application date in Jan whose result was delivered is 15th Jan.

Hopefully the process will fasten & we'll get our results in next 1 or 2 week.

Cheers!!
d.D


----------



## coolbuddy2013

I have applied on 19th Jan, still my status is with assessor.. waiting...


----------



## bliss

UdayBASIS said:


> By any chance, are you from bangalore?
> 
> because, I have also registered for 6th April!
> 
> BR,
> Uday



No, Gurgaon (NCR) .

Regards,
Bliss


----------



## Chetu

Just applied for ACS .... My spine is tingling 😄.


----------



## praveen_1900

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just received my ACS assessment today morning!!
> 
> And, thanks all for the support provided!
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Congrates Uday,

Even i got my +ve result yesterday. had not checked my mail,saw today....

R u from blore??


----------



## SS28

i applied for ACS on 16th Jan, still waiting for the response.


----------



## rs100

Khan_Oz said:


> Hi All...!!!!
> 
> Am new to this forum..!! i have applied for ACS on Feb 4th and it moved to stage 4 on 11th Feb..
> however till date the status is still the same ( with assessor). Can any body tell me what is current approximate processing time ACS is taking to Publish the results..
> 
> Regards,
> Khan


Hi Dear,

Even i applied on 2nd Feb & it moved to stage-4 on 7 or 8th Feb.Hope we will get ACS response in 2nd or 3rd week of march.

br//


----------



## ramanj

rs100 said:


> Hi Dear,
> 
> Even i applied on 2nd Feb & it moved to stage-4 on 7 or 8th Feb.Hope we will get ACS response in 2nd or 3rd week of march.
> 
> br//


I have applied on 13th Jan and it moved to stage 4 on 5th Feb. Hope to get result next week.


----------



## UdayBASIS

praveen_1900 said:


> Congrates Uday,
> 
> Even i got my +ve result yesterday. had not checked my mail,saw today....
> 
> R u from blore??


Thanks, Yes, I am from blore!

All the more, congrats for the ACS +ve response

BR,
Uday


----------



## Khan_Oz

praveen_1900 said:


> Congrates Uday,
> 
> Even i got my +ve result yesterday. had not checked my mail,saw today....
> 
> R u from blore??


Congrats praveen.
All the best for your IELTS
May I know when you had applied and when it had moved to stage 4 plz.


----------



## Allolaa

rs100 said:


> Hi Dear,
> 
> Even i applied on 2nd Feb & it moved to stage-4 on 7 or 8th Feb.Hope we will get ACS response in 2nd or 3rd week of march.
> 
> br//


Me too,, i have applied on 13th of feb and moved to stage 4 on 22nd of feb


----------



## sajeesh salim

Khan_Oz said:


> Hi All...!!!!
> 
> Am new to this forum..!! i have applied for ACS on Feb 4th and it moved to stage 4 on 11th Feb..
> however till date the status is still the same ( with assessor). Can any body tell me what is current approximate processing time ACS is taking to Publish the results..
> 
> Regards,
> Khan


same here...first week of April, we can get the outcome


----------



## ebshib

Allolaa said:


> Me too,, i have applied on 13th of feb and moved to stage 4 on 22nd of feb


i applied on the 1st of feb.. it moved to stage 4 on the 7th.. its with assessor. 
hmm.. i find a few here who have applied in early Feb.. 
i see that the applicants of Jan are getting results now... so we still have time left..plenty of it i suppose

ebshib/bglr


----------



## LohPurush

sureshv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just received my assessment result from ACS and is Positive.
> 
> Thanks to each one of you in this forum for the guidance and timely help.
> 
> All the best for the other awaited members.
> 
> This is the message from ACS.
> 
> ***************************************************************
> Your skills assessment have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313(Software Engineer) under ANZSCO code.
> 
> Your qualifications have been assessed as follows.
> 
> *Your XXX from XXXX university completed XXXX have been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master degree with major in computing*.
> 
> 
> * Your XXX from XXXX university completed XXXX have been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor degree with major in computing*.
> 
> Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the *basis of full time employment of at least 20 hours per week.*
> 
> Followed by employment details....
> 
> ***************************************************************
> 1. Can i claim 15 points for the education as my Master degree is assessed by ACS and is equal to AQF master degree. ?
> 
> 2. The full time employment supposed to be 40 Hours/Week . Isn't it ? If so "*basis of full time employment of at least 20 hours per week*" will there be any problem with this further during EOI or VISA ?


Congrats on your ACS result sureshv :clap2:.

1. I guess Yes! but just in case you don't get benefit of the same, I think you won't have to bother much as considering your experience of 5 years at the time of submitting EoI & hoping a good IELTS score(at least 10), I think you'll be able to get through since people with 60 points are getting invites.

2. The policy has changed last year & the ACS people now consider at least 20 hrs/week as full time employment as opposed to previous 35 hrs/week. Meaning that if one works for say 21 hrs a week he'll be considered as a full time employee. Just in case you're wondering if one with more than 40 hrs/week work will be given double work experience, the answer is no. 20 hrs/week is just a lower limit for one to be qualified as a full time employee & any hours beyond that limit are irrelevant.
As for your question. You would not have any problem for EoI/Visa due to this change.


----------



## LohPurush

sureshv said:


> Thanks Arbar. You will get the result in next 1-2 days. This is my guess.
> 
> I am planning to write in the month of April. Not booked the slot. As i will only complete 5 Years of my experience by June 13. So i have time to get the things ready for filing EOI.
> 
> This result will inspire me to tighten my preparation.
> 
> Can i apply for 15 points for my education based on my ACS result ?


Could you please tell us when your application had moved to stage 4 "with Assessor"? just to calculate approximately how much time it would take before others get the result, as the date of change to "with Assessor" is the most relevant in this case.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## praveen_1900

Khan_Oz said:


> Congrats praveen.
> All the best for your IELTS
> May I know when you had applied and when it had moved to stage 4 plz.


Thanks,

I applied on 17th DEc, it went to stage 4 by 20 th jan i guess...


----------



## John112

Hi All,

i am new in this forum . So please help me

Need some advice from you guys. Me and my wife planning to migrate to australia. So i think my wife has better chance than me to be a main applicant. She in IT filed and she have 5 years experience in ETL developer.

So i have few question? 

have you guys done your ACS yourself? or engage any agents?
If done by yourself , what are the documents you have sbumitted?
Dont mind can you listdown ? 

Thanks


----------



## django

Mine too moved to Stage 4 yesterday. Can I now assume that the documents were found to be in order and I just need to wait for the results?


----------



## Abrar

Hi,

Yes. Moving to Stage 4 is an assurance that the submitted documents are fine and enough. 

In an extremely rare case, applicant might be asked for any other document when assessor go through his/her papers in Stage 4.

Regards,
Abrar.



django said:


> Mine too moved to Stage 4 yesterday. Can I now assume that the documents were found to be in order and I just need to wait for the results?


----------



## Chetu

UdayBASIS said:


> Thanks, Yes, I am from blore!
> 
> All the more, congrats for the ACS +ve response
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Hi Uday 

A query . I applied for acs yday but forgot to attach a doc and submitted it .. I have sent that doc to them in mail tho and my status shows in stage 2 

Thanks 
Chethan


----------



## sameerkamat

Hi Chethan, mostly the ACS officer will revert to you if any docs are missing. Nothing to worry about ...


----------



## UdayBASIS

Chetu said:


> Hi Uday
> 
> A query . I applied for acs yday but forgot to attach a doc and submitted it .. I have sent that doc to them in mail tho and my status shows in stage 2
> 
> Thanks
> Chethan


Hi Chethan,

I second Sameer. ACS CO will put the application in stage 3 and ask for document, if he finds the existing documentation insufficient for any reason.

But, I am intrigued by the fact that, how did ACS application allowed you to submit without checking for the presence of supporting document for each experience tenure. May be, You can be specific as to what happened, which could help us understand better.

BR,
Uday


----------



## Chetu

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi Chethan,
> 
> I second Sameer. ACS CO will put the application in stage 3 and ask for document, if he finds the existing documentation insufficient for any reason.
> 
> But, I am intrigued by the fact that, how did ACS application allowed you to submit without checking for the presence of supporting document for each experience tenure. May be, You can be specific as to what happened, which could help us understand better.
> 
> BR,
> Uday


What happens when we upload is , it doesn't validate if we put in a business card for eg: along with Stat Decs . So I just uploaded the stat decs and it went fine ..


----------



## Chetu

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi Chethan,
> 
> I second Sameer. ACS CO will put the application in stage 3 and ask for document, if he finds the existing documentation insufficient for any reason.
> 
> But, I am intrigued by the fact that, how did ACS application allowed you to submit without checking for the presence of supporting document for each experience tenure. May be, You can be specific as to what happened, which could help us understand better.
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Oh god !!  .. I hope not delayed more .. Uday/Sameer can you please let me know if they request for docs , how much more time would they need to move to next step once I give them the docs needed. 


Thanks,
Chethan


----------



## UdayBASIS

Chetu said:


> Oh god !!  .. I hope not delayed more .. Uday/Sameer can you please let me know if they request for docs , how much more time would they need to move to next step once I give them the docs needed.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Chethan


Hi,

The delay will be just 1 day!

Keep yourself ready with the document. As and when the status moves to '3', you would get a mail. Just upload via the given url and once the CO sees it, he/she will move it to the next stage.

BR,
Uday


----------



## Chetu

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi,
> 
> The delay will be just 1 day!
> 
> Keep yourself ready with the document. As and when the status moves to '3', you would get a mail. Just upload via the given url and once the CO sees it, he/she will move it to the next stage.
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Thanks Uday  , that comes as an oasis in an arid desert .


----------



## Allolaa

ebshib said:


> i applied on the 1st of feb.. it moved to stage 4 on the 7th.. its with assessor.
> hmm.. i find a few here who have applied in early Feb..
> i see that the applicants of Jan are getting results now... so we still have time left..plenty of it i suppose
> 
> ebshib/bglr


mm yes .. i think for us the results might come from first week of april. did you write ielts exam.. my exam is on 9th march


----------



## ebshib

Allolaa said:


> mm yes .. i think for us the results might come from first week of april. did you write ielts exam.. my exam is on 9th march


Allolaa,

Waiting for ACS results is a pain. 

Well, I got my ielts done in jan itself
R 8.5 L 8.5 W 8 S 7.5

All the best for ur test

Ebshib


----------



## Allolaa

ebshib said:


> Allolaa,
> 
> Waiting for ACS results is a pain.
> 
> Well, I got my ielts done in jan itself
> R 8.5 L 8.5 W 8 S 7.5
> 
> All the best for ur test
> 
> Ebshib


thats really a good result..i am really tensed . wat abt ur speaking test which topic did u get ?


----------



## John112

Nobody ans me !


----------



## ebshib

Allolaa said:


> thats really a good result..i am really tensed . wat abt ur speaking test which topic did u get ?


getting nervous wouldn't help. But to be honest , I was nervous too. 
But It's all about giving your best shot at the time of the test. 
My topic was "when was the last time you went to a crowded place, where, when , why? Etc

While speaking, try not to speak too fast. And please don't go off topic. There's negative marking for that. And just don't give one word answers. Try and elaborate your reply until they pop the next question. And if the answer sounds by-hearted, there's negative marking for that too. 

Try to use different starters for your answers.


----------



## smahesh202

John112 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> i am new in this forum . So please help me
> 
> Need some advice from you guys. Me and my wife planning to migrate to australia. So i think my wife has better chance than me to be a main applicant. She in IT filed and she have 5 years experience in ETL developer.
> 
> So i have few question?
> 
> have you guys done your ACS yourself? or engage any agents?
> If done by yourself , what are the documents you have sbumitted?
> Dont mind can you listdown ?
> 
> Thanks


Hi John,

We can do it ourselves. No big deal. For a start I would advice you to go through this link.

https://www.acs.org.au/migration-skills-assessment/information-for-applicants
https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...-Guidelines-for-Applicants-1-July-2012-V1.pdf

Any specific question can be clarified here.

Regards,
mahesh


----------



## Tan2Aus

d.D said:


> Could you please tell us when your application had moved to stage 4 "with Assessor"? just to calculate approximately how much time it would take before others get the result, as the date of change to "with Assessor" is the most relevant in this case.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Mine moved to stage 4 on 29th Jan 2013 and initially went to stage 3 for one document that i did not notarized. On the day (25- Jan-2013) i received an email asking me to submit the true copy of the document, i submitted it on the same day.

I feel current window is taking around 50 days.


----------



## superm

John112 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> i am new in this forum . So please help me
> 
> Need some advice from you guys. Me and my wife planning to migrate to australia. So i think my wife has better chance than me to be a main applicant. She in IT filed and she have 5 years experience in ETL developer.
> 
> So i have few question?
> 
> have you guys done your ACS yourself? or engage any agents?
> If done by yourself , what are the documents you have sbumitted?
> Dont mind can you listdown ?
> 
> Thanks


John.. you can refer to [URL="http://pr4oz.blogspot.com/p/skill-assessment.html] Skill Assessment page [/URL] of Migrate to Australia information place. Other pages also contain info on visa lodgement etc.


----------



## John112

Thanks guys . Let me go though the full process . The only worry is , whether they need any special format or not . I mean for the documents submission like experience Cert and referral letter etc. the rest I feel no issue .


----------



## LohPurush

John112 said:


> Nobody ans me !


Hi John112, I had replied to your query just after a couple of minutes you posted it.
I think it never appeared for some reason. I guess the admins suppressed it or something...
Has this happened to anybody else too?


----------



## LohPurush

sureshv said:


> Mine moved to stage 4 on 29th Jan 2013 and initially went to stage 3 for one document that i did not notarized. On the day (25- Jan-2013) i received an email asking me to submit the true copy of the document, i submitted it on the same day.
> 
> I feel current window is taking around 50 days.


I know this might not be an accurate calculation, but your application moved stage IV on 29th Jan & you got result on 6th March so it took around 35+ days for your result after it moved to stage IV.

Guessing by the above rough formula, I'd get my result on or before 18th March!!
I know ACS must not be working by anysuch formula, but its fun to set a deadline


----------



## taka985

Dear All,

I've received positive result today for software engineer. 
They considered my complete 10 years experience and BE degree as ICT major.

Next target IELTS. 

Regards,
AB
__________________
ACS: 261313 :: 16-Jan-2013:+ve 08-Mar-13|IELTS: 09-Mar-13 ||


----------



## Sanje

taka985 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I've received positive result today for software engineer.
> They considered my complete 10 years experience and BE degree as ICT major.
> 
> Next target IELTS.
> 
> Regards,
> AB
> __________________


Hi taka,

i applied in 12 - Janu- 2013 and Today it is in "case Finalized" status. what is that? how long did you wait in that stage ?


----------



## anupriya

taka985 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I've received positive result today for software engineer.
> They considered my complete 10 years experience and BE degree as ICT major.
> 
> Next target IELTS.
> 
> Regards,
> AB
> __________________
> ACS: 261313 :: 16-Jan-2013:+ve 08-Mar-13|IELTS: 09-Mar-13 ||


Congrats Taka

Do you roughly remember when did your application go to stage 4 ?


----------



## taka985

anupriya said:


> Congrats Taka
> 
> Do you roughly remember when did your application go to stage 4 ?


Hi,

It went to stage four in 10 days time.

Regards.
AB


----------



## taka985

Sanje said:


> Hi taka,
> 
> i applied in 12 - Janu- 2013 and Today it is in "case Finalized" status. what is that? how long did you wait in that stage ?


Hi,

It went to "case finalized" today morning and in the afternoon I got PDF with +ve result.

Regards,
AB


----------



## Chetu

Hi Uday / Superm , 

I had put n\a in family name since my passport only has given name .. so my CO put my whole given name in family name field it seems . and she did this by herself and told me that she has done it .. I was asked today to add an additional document by my CO for ACS but when goto the screen it wont let me goto relevant experience tab so that I can add the doc there , it just keeps popping up a message saying "Given name cant be blank " or something and I cannot goto any screen after personal details .. 

Any insights? 


Thanks


----------



## Chetu

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi,
> 
> The delay will be just 1 day!
> 
> Keep yourself ready with the document. As and when the status moves to '3', you would get a mail. Just upload via the given url and once the CO sees it, he/she will move it to the next stage.
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Hi Uday , 

I had put n\a in family name since my passport only has given name .. so my CO put my whole given name in family name field it seems . and she did this by herself and told me that she has done it .. I was asked today to add an additional document by my CO for ACS but when goto the screen it wont let me goto relevant experience tab so that I can add the doc there , it just keeps popping up a message saying "Given name cant be blank " or something and I cannot goto any screen after personal details .. 

Any insights on how I can upload ? I followed the doc they send on how to upload but looks like their Server Side Validation logic is tightly coupled to client form data


----------



## jayptl

Recently one of my frnd got negative assessment of application 

Due to some employment problem.. He has applied through RPL 

dont know why??


----------



## Chetu

jayptl said:


> Recently one of my frnd got negative assessment of application
> 
> Due to some employment problem.. He has applied through RPL
> 
> dont know why??


You mean problem due to verification of reference letters your friend gave?


----------



## UdayBASIS

Chetu said:


> Hi Uday / Superm ,
> 
> I had put n\a in family name since my passport only has given name .. so my CO put my whole given name in family name field it seems . and she did this by herself and told me that she has done it .. I was asked today to add an additional document by my CO for ACS but when goto the screen it wont let me goto relevant experience tab so that I can add the doc there , it just keeps popping up a message saying "Given name cant be blank " or something and I cannot goto any screen after personal details ..
> 
> Any insights?
> 
> 
> Thanks


Hi Chethan,

it is an application related issue and the best people to support here are the ACS technical team.

Inform your CO about this issue and ask her, if she can help out by contacting the ACS Technical team. (She is obliged to assist).

BR,
Uday


----------



## Chetu

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi Chethan,
> 
> it is an application related issue and the best people to support here are the ACS technical team.
> 
> Inform your CO about this issue and ask her, if she can help out by contacting the ACS Technical team. (She is obliged to assist).
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Thanks Uday , I have mailed my CO the attachment too , may be they can over-ride things and upload .


----------



## Sanje

taka985 said:


> Hi,
> 
> It went to "case finalized" today morning and in the afternoon I got PDF with +ve result.
> 
> Regards,
> AB


Thanks Taka. that's mean as soon as i will get result. 

now buzy with IELTS taka.  

congrads.......


----------



## LohPurush

jayptl said:


> Recently one of my frnd got negative assessment of application
> 
> Due to some employment problem.. He has applied through RPL
> 
> dont know why??


Could you please be a bit more specific?


----------



## LohPurush

*Does anybody know how to tag other members?*

This might be a simple/silly option somewhere while posting, but does anybody know how to tag forum members in our reply?
I'm unable to find such an option. Usually, that helps if you want to get attention of those whom you expect to answer your query.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Abrar

Hi AB,

Congratulations!!!

Best of luck for your IELTS tomorrow...

Regards,
Abrar.



taka985 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I've received positive result today for software engineer.
> They considered my complete 10 years experience and BE degree as ICT major.
> 
> Next target IELTS.
> 
> Regards,
> AB
> __________________
> ACS: 261313 :: 16-Jan-2013:+ve 08-Mar-13|IELTS: 09-Mar-13 ||


----------



## dmitry86

Hi, just for reference, applied 10 January 2013, got the result March 7.


----------



## LohPurush

*Most mid Jan applicants have got results*



dmitry86 said:


> Hi, just for reference, applied 10 January 2013, got the result March 7.


Cool. Congrats :clap2:
Seems that most of those who applied by mid Jan have got results by now.


----------



## taka985

Abrar said:


> Hi AB,
> 
> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Best of luck for your IELTS tomorrow...
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Thanks Abrar.


----------



## bliss

d.D said:


> Cool. Congrats :clap2:
> Seems that most of those who applied by mid Jan have got results by now.



I applied on 5th Jan and still waiting for result.


----------



## anupriya

bliss said:


> I applied on 5th Jan and still waiting for result.


Hi Bliss

Was your application stuck at stage 3 at anytime? and finally when did it move to stage 4?


----------



## bliss

anupriya said:


> Hi Bliss
> 
> Was your application stuck at stage 3 at anytime? and finally when did it move to stage 4?


Hi Anupriya, 

Thanks for quick reply.

Yes, I had received email asking additional documents on 23rd Jan and I sent them documents on 2nd Feb. May be this has caused delay in my result.

My spouse applied for it on 6th Jan, application is stuck on 4th stage since 23rd January.


Thanks & Regards,
Bliss


----------



## Chetu

d.D said:


> Cool. Congrats :clap2:
> Seems that most of those who applied by mid Jan have got results by now.


Hi d.D , 

Why was your 1st ACS rejected ? Just curious , because I haven't seen many rejected on the forum . 

Thanks,
CC


----------



## ebshib

anupriya said:


> Hi Bliss
> 
> Was your application stuck at stage 3 at anytime? and finally when did it move to stage 4?


Hi Anupriya,

our applications have almost same dates. Mine is 01st Feb. My application moved on to stage 4 on 7th Feb. Please do update here when there is a change in status.

did they ask for any extra docs from you??

ebshib


----------



## anupriya

ebshib said:


> Hi Anupriya,
> 
> our applications have almost same dates. Mine is 01st Feb. My application moved on to stage 4 on 7th Feb. Please do update here when there is a change in status.
> 
> did they ask for any extra docs from you??
> 
> ebshib


No they didnt ask any extra documents from me , mine moved to stage 4 on 1st Feb


----------



## LohPurush

bliss said:


> I applied on 5th Jan and still waiting for result.


Hey Bliss,
The result delivery date is dependent on the date when your application moves to stage 4, I understand from your previous posts that though you applied on 5th Jan it moved to stage 4 after 2nd Feb or so. Hence you haven't got it yet.
Hopefully you'll get it soon!!


----------



## LohPurush

Chetu said:


> Hi d.D ,
> 
> Why was your 1st ACS rejected ? Just curious , because I haven't seen many rejected on the forum .
> 
> Thanks,
> CC


My qualification is BE in Electronics & Telecommunication.
I had understood from the Immigration website long back before applying that in order to be eligible for applying for visa in ICT, I should have at least 4 years experience in the field being from ECE.
However, unfortunately while applying for ACS I could not find this very specific link & I applied in March last year when I just had 3+ years experience.
Hence the reject.


----------



## Allolaa

taka985 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I've received positive result today for software engineer.
> They considered my complete 10 years experience and BE degree as ICT major.
> 
> Next target IELTS.
> 
> Regards,
> AB
> __________________
> ACS: 261313 :: 16-Jan-2013:+ve 08-Mar-13|IELTS: 09-Mar-13 ||


Best of luck for ur ielts. I am also writing tomorrow.oh mine feels like ice cold..


----------



## dsns

Hi All,
I applied for ACS on 4th Feb and it moved to stage 4 on 12th Feb.
Just wanted to know by when can i expect the result.


----------



## LohPurush

dsns said:


> Hi All,
> I applied for ACS on 4th Feb and it moved to stage 4 on 12th Feb.
> Just wanted to know by when can i expect the result.


Oooh!!!
Finally, someone I can test my formula on!
dsns, you can expect your result sometime around 15th March onwards.


----------



## sunnydee

*DJ*

I applied for Skill Assessment on Jan 18,2013. Got a + today Morning :clap2::clap2:.
IELTS Is next ..

I have a question, Do we need to get band 7 in each section ?
to me 7 in writing looks distant dream


----------



## ebshib

sunnydee said:


> I applied for Skill Assessment on Jan 18,2013. Got a + today Morning :clap2::clap2:.
> IELTS Is next ..
> 
> I have a question, Do we need to get band 7 in each section ?
> to me 7 in writing looks distant dream


congrats!!

6 in all modules is compulsory for ielts. however you get 10 points if you score 7 in all. so it all depends on whether you need those extra 10 points to reach 60 points.


----------



## Abrar

Hi Sunnydee,

Congratulations!!!

If you have total 60 points without considering any point from IELTS, then even 6 in all bands will do. But if you need points from IELTS then you need get 7 in each section.

Meanwhile, you remember on what date your application had moved to Stage 4?

Regards,
Abrar.



sunnydee said:


> I applied for Skill Assessment on Jan 18,2013. Got a + today Morning :clap2::clap2:.
> IELTS Is next ..
> 
> I have a question, Do we need to get band 7 in each section ?
> to me 7 in writing looks distant dream


----------



## sunnydee

Abrar said:


> Hi Sunnydee,
> 
> Congratulations!!!
> 
> If you have total 60 points without considering any point from IELTS, then even 6 in all bands will do. But if you need points from IELTS then you need get 7 in each section.
> 
> Meanwhile, you remember on what date your application had moved to Stage 4?
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Thanks Abrar,

I guess i will have to get 7 in all section in such case.
I applied on Jan 18th for ACS, It moved to Stage 4 on Feb 02.
although i got an email today mentioning suitability of skills,but my application shows still in Stage 4.

Yous should be getting result soon!! Good Luck


----------



## dejumotalks

Congrats to All that have gotten +ve ACS results. 
especially to the lucky January folks

Looks like the Assessors in charge of late December have gone on Vacation :-( 
I applied on 29th December, moved to stage 4 on the 25th January, and it has been there ever since.

Is there anyone else in this same situation!!!


----------



## superm

sunnydee said:


> I applied for Skill Assessment on Jan 18,2013. Got a + today Morning :clap2::clap2:.
> IELTS Is next ..
> 
> I have a question, Do we need to get band 7 in each section ?
> to me 7 in writing looks distant dream


Basically depends on points you already have - you can check the  PR and Points Page of Migrate to Australia information place to see how many points you have and would you need to score min 6 or 7 or 8
6 is min requirement.
7 would give you 10 points
8 would give you 20 points.


----------



## Sanje

sunnydee said:


> I applied for Skill Assessment on Jan 18,2013. Got a + today Morning :clap2::clap2:.
> IELTS Is next ..
> 
> I have a question, Do we need to get band 7 in each section ?
> to me 7 in writing looks distant dream


Congrads Sunnyyy  

I have applied 12 - Jan and now it is in "Case Fianalized" status. Seems like monday morning i can get result. hope it will be + result.


----------



## John112

Hi Guys , Need some advice . 
Actually i have contacted an agent today and after a long discussion they told me their fee structure. They are charging some extra fee for postage fee . So i checked with then , they said we have to sent some hard copy to Australia for the visa application. But my understanding was this time no need to sent any hard copy but we have to upload it to online . Can somebody clarify this?

Kindly advice.
John


----------



## jayptl

No need hard copy to be sent 


Majority agent r money maker, if ur case is simple dont go with this...


----------



## John112

Hi Jayptl,
Thanks for the kind advice. it seems to people are applying themselves with out an agent. Because in Singapore , agent charge itself SGD6500. So i decided to proceed myself.
As i mentioned previously, i am planing to put my wife as main applicant as she has 5 years experience in ETL developer role. but understand that the system analysis quota already filled and the agent was asking to put her for software programmer or Program developer. 

So my question is , which will be more suitable for her role. and where i can check the quota ? Any website can we check the available quota status.
Please advice.
thanks


----------



## jayptl

u can simply go to skillselect.com

I think whatever role u choose make sure, roles must be indicated as per code guide as per ACS rules...

However, if u wait till july , new quota will be released for ceiling occupation, u will apply at that time..


----------



## superm

John112 said:


> Hi Jayptl,
> Thanks for the kind advice. it seems to people are applying themselves with out an agent. Because in Singapore , agent charge itself SGD6500. So i decided to proceed myself.
> As i mentioned previously, i am planing to put my wife as main applicant as she has 5 years experience in ETL developer role. but understand that the system analysis quota already filled and the agent was asking to put her for software programmer or Program developer.
> 
> So my question is , which will be more suitable for her role. and where i can check the quota ? Any website can we check the available quota status.
> Please advice.
> thanks


You would have to check with her roles and duties points vs anzsco details.
Am also in ETL - and to my roles, Analyst programmer suited good. You can check the details for the same. What tools is she in?
Best of luck.


----------



## oz_dreams

Hi All,
Here are my ACS skills assessment timelines for those who are still waiting. Friends ! Its a long story.

ACS Applied 26th Oct 2012: Extra Documents Requested on 28th Oct 2012: Could not provide extra documents hence intimated ACS on 23rd Jan 2013: case moved to with Assessor (from stage 3 to 4) : 26th Jan 2013 : Moved to In Progress on 24 th Feb 2013 : Again documents requested (MCSE Certificate copy) on 25th Feb 2013 (case moved back from stage 4 to stage 3) : Documents submitted on 25th Feb 2013 : Moved to In progress on 26th Feb 2013 : Finally Result received on 27th Feb 2013.

IELTS: 8th December 2012 (7.5, 8, 7, 8) : 

EOI Submitted on 1st March 2013 (65 points)

Got 189 invite on 4th March2013. PCC applied. 
Preparing to lodge 189 VISA.


----------



## John112

Hi SuperM,

She is using teradata, Datastage ,Database SQL.. etc.
How i can check whether the Analyst Programmer quota still open or filled? any website to check the quota?
How is the ETL job demand in australia?

Please advice.




superm said:


> You would have to check with her roles and duties points vs anzsco details.
> Am also in ETL - and to my roles, Analyst programmer suited good. You can check the details for the same. What tools is she in?
> Best of luck.


----------



## John112

Hi OZ dreams,

What kind of doc they have requested additional?
Did you submitter your payslip for the assessment? If yes how many months?





oz_dreams said:


> Hi All,
> Here are my ACS skills assessment timelines for those who are still waiting. Friends ! Its a long story.
> 
> ACS Applied 26th Oct 2012: Extra Documents Requested on 28th Oct 2012: Could not provide extra documents hence intimated ACS on 23rd Jan 2013: case moved to with Assessor (from stage 3 to 4) : 26th Jan 2013 : Moved to In Progress on 24 th Feb 2013 : Again documents requested (MCSE Certificate copy) on 25th Feb 2013 (case moved back from stage 4 to stage 3) : Documents submitted on 25th Feb 2013 : Moved to In progress on 26th Feb 2013 : Finally Result received on 27th Feb 2013.
> 
> IELTS: 8th December 2012 (7.5, 8, 7, 8) :
> 
> EOI Submitted on 1st March 2013 (65 points)
> 
> Got 189 invite on 4th March2013. PCC applied.
> Preparing to lodge 189 VISA.


----------



## ram2013

John112 said:


> Hi SuperM,
> 
> She is using teradata, Datastage ,Database SQL.. etc.
> How i can check whether the Analyst Programmer quota still open or filled? any website to check the quota?
> How is the ETL job demand in australia?
> 
> Please advice.


Hi John,

U can try sw engineer.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## superm

John112 said:


> Hi SuperM,
> 
> She is using teradata, Datastage ,Database SQL.. etc.
> How i can check whether the Analyst Programmer quota still open or filled? any website to check the quota?
> How is the ETL job demand in australia?
> 
> Please advice.



check the ceiling report at this:
SkillSelect

currently this is the situation: 
2613	Software and Applications Programmers	5160	3389

this is till 18th Feb invites.. After that one invite more has been sent. so still around 1000 remaining I guess.

Am not too sure about demand - can only tell once I reach there! Hope its good!


----------



## trends

Dear Savyasree 

You need to ensure all your documents are attested by a Notary and sealed as true copy or attested by , make sure your experience certificate includes all the details like the duration, position and your responsibilities. There are formats available on google or in this forum just google them.

If you need any further details pls do let me know.


CHeers

Trends


----------



## John112

Hi superm
Thanks a lot . 
Did you clear your application yourself or involve any agents ? 
Does she need to produce the payslip for the assessment ? If yes how many months ?


----------



## John112

Supuerm
Please tel me
2613	Software and Applications Programmers= 51603389 application ?
Is that what you mean?


----------



## trends

savyasree said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Please can anyone help me out with ACS checklist. I am applying myself no agents!
> -also any format available for employer reference letters
> -when sent online copies that has to be certified?
> -certified or notary? what is the difference and do all docs need to notorised or certified?
> 
> please help me out as will be applying next week.
> 
> Thanks!


Dear Savyasree 

You need to ensure all your documents are attested by a Notary and sealed as true copy or attested by , make sure your experience certificate includes all the details like the duration, position and your responsibilities. There are formats available on google or in this forum just google them.

If you need any further details pls do let me know.


CHeers

Trend


----------



## ram2013

John112 said:


> Supuerm
> Please tel me
> 2613	Software and Applications Programmers= 51603389 application ?
> Is that what you mean?


Hi John, 

5160 is ceiling limit & currently 3389 already invited , so left over as of feb is 1771.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Abrar

Buddy, If I am not wrong, she raised this query in this forum on 12th Feb'12.

You think she would be waiting for answer for 1 year.  . She might have already got her Visa by now. 

Regards,
Abrar.



trends said:


> Dear Savyasree
> 
> You need to ensure all your documents are attested by a Notary and sealed as true copy or attested by , make sure your experience certificate includes all the details like the duration, position and your responsibilities. There are formats available on google or in this forum just google them.
> 
> If you need any further details pls do let me know.
> 
> 
> CHeers
> 
> Trend


----------



## oz_dreams

John112 said:


> Hi OZ dreams,
> 
> What kind of doc they have requested additional?
> Did you submitter your payslip for the assessment? If yes how many months?


I was asked for provisional certificate proving that I have been awarded degree/diploma, which I could not furnish on time due to University backlog. Payslip is not required for ACS skills assessment but is required by DIAC for VISA lodging to prove employment and salary.


----------



## Chetu

Hi all ,

What is the work timings of acs ? Don't they work on a Saturdays ?


Thanks
Chethan


----------



## aus82

Chetu said:


> Hi all ,
> 
> What is the work timings of acs ? Don't they work on a Saturdays ?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Chethan


I don't think ACS works on saturdays..


----------



## aus82

I have one dilemma and here is the thing:

I applied for myself in ACS somewhere in september and got positive results in october. In november i quit my job and started a new one which is not included in the ACS assesment since it is after i applied. So i submitter EOI on march 4th and I am waiting for invite on 18th march, but in the EOI i did not include my current job since it is not assesed by ACS and I don't have refference letter from them and I don't want to ask for refference because in that case they will know I am applying for visa.
So is it a problem if I don't include my current job while lodging the visa? Can I just say that I am not employed right now?


----------



## Chetu

aus82 said:


> I have one dilemma and here is the thing:
> 
> I applied for myself in ACS somewhere in september and got positive results in october. In november i quit my job and started a new one which is not included in the ACS assesment since it is after i applied. So i submitter EOI on march 4th and I am waiting for invite on 18th march, but in the EOI i did not include my current job since it is not assesed by ACS and I don't have refference letter from them and I don't want to ask for refference because in that case they will know I am applying for visa.
> So is it a problem if I don't include my current job while lodging the visa? Can I just say that I am not employed right now?


I don't think they would worry about experience you have not shown . If you can show that you were working in your nominated occupation within past year or two and you have given enough references to corroborate that , then that should be fine ..


----------



## aus82

Chetu said:


> I don't think they would worry about experience you have not shown . If you can show that you were working in your nominated occupation within past year or two and you have given enough references to corroborate that , then that should be fine ..


I hope you are right!
One more question, the job i worked for from 2005 until 2009 didn't give us payslips, at that time i think nobody in my country ever had payslips, they just started issuing them from 2010.
Anyways, I can get statement from the bank that I have received salary for 4 years on my account from that company. Do you think it will be enough?


----------



## Chetu

From what I have read on this forum , payslips are needed by diac . Not that it's a must but to actually make them believe that you did work in respective organisations . However , bank slips; tax receipts should all serve the purpose . Just in case , your employer might have all the data and can now give you payslips for your tenure , it's good to just get hold of the hr.


----------



## aus82

Chetu said:


> From what I have read on this forum , payslips are needed by diac . Not that it's a must but to actually make them believe that you did work in respective organisations . However , bank slips; tax receipts should all serve the purpose . Just in case , your employer might have all the data and can now give you payslips for your tenure , it's good to just get hold of the hr.


Yes but it was a pharmaceutical company that closed down several years ago and they didn't even had a HR department. I just hope bank certificate would be enough for DIAC.


----------



## sunnydee

Sanje said:


> Congrads Sunnyyy
> 
> I have applied 12 - Jan and now it is in "Case Fianalized" status. Seems like monday morning i can get result. hope it will be + result.



even mine is in "Case Finalized" state but i received email from ACS mentioning Suitability.


----------



## aus82

Chetu said:


> I don't think they would worry about experience you have not shown . If you can show that you were working in your nominated occupation within past year or two and you have given enough references to corroborate that , then that should be fine ..


So when I fill in the Form 80, I should say I am unemployed??


----------



## Sanje

sunnydee said:


> even mine is in "Case Finalized" state but i received email from ACS mentioning Suitability.


That is mean you status is still "Case Finalized" ?


----------



## Chetu

aus82 said:


> So when I fill in the Form 80, I should say I am unemployed??


Hmm better get a statutory declaration done and support that with salary slips and stuff ... Or u might just give a declaration saying I can't ask anyone at office even for a stat dec cos u have joined new etc .. I feel letting them know us better than saying ur not employed


----------



## aus82

Chetu said:


> Hmm better get a statutory declaration done and support that with salary slips and stuff ... Or u might just give a declaration saying I can't ask anyone at office even for a stat dec cos u have joined new etc .. I feel letting them know us better than saying ur not employed


But what's the problem if I say I am unemployed now? I have more that 5 years of work experience and they are all assessed by ACS. 
I don't know what problem can I cause by saying that I am unemployed.


----------



## aus82

aus82 said:


> But what's the problem if I say I am unemployed now? I have more that 5 years of work experience and they are all assessed by ACS.
> I don't know what problem can I cause by saying that I am unemployed.


I can show my contract and payslips but I cannot ask for reference letter.
I also did not mention current job when filling the EOI, should I update my EOI?
Please advise...


----------



## Chetu

Hi ,
If you can you better update and tell your co clearly that there is no way u can get a ref letter and do two stat declarations one from yourself stating y u can't give ref for this employer another one from a supervisor or colleague which is ur job ref stat dec.. 
If u can't get anything from your senior colleagues or supervisor just let them have the pay slips which are like proof of work even if u don't claim points for ur current company


----------



## Chetu

Even I don't see an issue stating ur not working .. I only told if u wanna show that u are working and can't claim points ... Just for the sake of showing u are working


----------



## aus82

Chetu said:


> Even I don't see an issue stating ur not working .. I only told if u wanna show that u are working and can't claim points ... Just for the sake of showing u are working


I just updated my EOI with the current employment and if they ask for document I will show payslips and contract!


----------



## John112

Hi dreams oz 
thanks for the kind reply . Just want to clarify that how many months payslip you have submitted ? My wife have total 5 years experience with 3 companies so she have to submitt all three companies payslip? 



oz_dreams said:


> I was asked for provisional certificate proving that I have been awarded degree/diploma, which I could not furnish on time due to University backlog. Payslip is not required for ACS skills assessment but is required by DIAC for VISA lodging to prove employment and salary.


----------



## John112

Hi OZ dreams and other guys ,

Did you submit ACS Project Report Form (RPL) when you did the assessment ACS?
Does it really needed?

Thanks



oz_dreams said:


> I was asked for provisional certificate proving that I have been awarded degree/diploma, which I could not furnish on time due to University backlog. Payslip is not required for ACS skills assessment but is required by DIAC for VISA lodging to prove employment and salary.


----------



## niva*sis

superm said:


> Yup that is mine. Glad its helping out. Do share the link with anybody who needs to know any aspect of 189/190.. Best of luck!


Hi superman,

ive just seen your blog and its very very good, so first of all thanks 

im hoping you can help me....

im sponsored on a 457 as a database administrator and im now looking to go down the road of PR on my own as i dont want to wait for the two years before my company considers to put me through for ENS, i know they can do it at any stage but the company isnt doing too good financially at the moment so i want to do it myself.

i have been trying to figure out my options

(i have one years experience with this company as a Business Managment Systems Coordinator)

I have a degree in Information Systems Management.

My previous experience is as general office admin and i have 3 years experience as an information systems adminsitrator (this wouldnt have been a very IT related role more just running backups and upgrades and a lot of office admin)

If i go down the road of a 189 then i would have to pick a skill off the SOL list. 
I really dont know what to pick the only thing that i can see as any bit similar is a systems analsyst.

If i go down the 190 route then i have to pick something on the WA skilled migration list. I dont really see anything there, there is a program administrator but its more clerical and my degree would have been first two years office related and the last two years more IT...

Realistically id like to go with the 190 as its a quicker option but im stuck between a rock and a hard place at the moment.

can you give any advice on this???

Thanks


----------



## niva*sis

dlarge said:


> having got an email from acs yesterday recommending a change of code to systems administrator, i got a successful result this morning.
> 
> Applied 6th Jan
> Stage 4 25th Jan(approx)
> Stage 4 progress 4th March
> Result 5th March
> 
> Now onto IELTS - need to score an 8 to go....!
> 
> Dave


hi dlarge,

what did you originally put through as to say they wanted to change?
im currently sponsored as a database administrator but for the 190 i think i need to go through as a systems anaylst, which list is systems adiministrator on?


----------



## jayptl

The simple question arises in mind..

After applying ACS for particular ANZXco code, and if State will remove occupation from list..for 190 visa

than wt to do??


----------



## Abrar

Eagerly waiting for updates from lucky people this week.

Hope we get +ve result asap.


----------



## divyanag87

Hi,

I doubt that the ACS will be working today since it is "Labour Day" in Oz today . Hope to get positive assessment soon


----------



## Abrar

Hi Divyanag,

I believe they shall mention it on their website if they have holiday on any certain day.

Its annoying to keep refreshing the status page when actually the office is not working at all. 

Meanwhile, when did your application's status moved to Stage 4?

Regards,
Abrar.



divyanag87 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I doubt that the ACS will be working today since it is "Labour Day" in Oz today . Hope to get positive assessment soon


----------



## Abrar

Hi Divyanag,

Googled some information about 'Labour Day' in Aus.

The Labour Day public holiday varies considerably between the various states in Aus. It is 2nd Monday of March in Tasmania & Victoria AND 1st Monday of October in NSW & remaining states.

ACS Office is in Sydney, so they must be working today. 

Regards,
Abrar.



divyanag87 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I doubt that the ACS will be working today since it is "Labour Day" in Oz today . Hope to get positive assessment soon


----------



## Sanje

I got Positive ACS result Today 
Now time to waitng for sponsoship ...


----------



## Chetu

Sanje said:


> I got Positive ACS result Today
> Now time to waitng for sponsoship ...


Hi Sanje , 

How much did it take for your application from stage 4 to get a +ve result ? 

Mine moved to stage 4 just today , so hoping against hope . 
Thanks,


----------



## Abrar

Hi Sanje,

Congratulations!!!

All the best for further proceedings.

Regards,
Abrar



Sanje said:


> I got Positive ACS result Today
> Now time to waitng for sponsoship ...


----------



## Sanje

Chetu said:


> Hi Sanje ,
> 
> How much did it take for your application from stage 4 to get a +ve result ?
> 
> Mine moved to stage 4 just today , so hoping against hope .
> Thanks,


this is the time line for my case:

submitted : 2013-01-12
4 th Stage : 2013-01-25
5th Stage : 2013-03-08

Today got the Resut


----------



## Sanje

Abrar said:


> Hi Sanje,
> 
> Congratulations!!!
> 
> All the best for further proceedings.
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar


Thanks Abrar,

Most probably you will get result on this week 
all the best.


----------



## UdayBASIS

Sanje said:


> I got Positive ACS result Today
> Now time to waitng for sponsoship ...


Congrats buddy!

All the best for the future endeavours!

BR,
Uday


----------



## Sanje

UdayBASIS said:


> Congrats buddy!
> 
> All the best for the future endeavours!
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Thanks Uday.

why dont you go with SS sponsorship. It is enough to have IELTS 6 for each band . 
Any reason ??


----------



## UdayBASIS

Sanje said:


> Thanks Uday.
> 
> why dont you go with SS sponsorship. It is enough to have IELTS 6 for each band .
> Any reason ??


Well, Nothing specifically for not choosing SS.

Any case, I am kind of convinced that, I can perform well in IELTS than the last time, and hence sticking to 189!!

If I get to know, I would not be able to perform in IELTS, then I might choose for SS.

There is more time, and I am targeting Jan 2014 for my entry to OZ Land, hence, not much stressed or bothered about delays now!

BR,
Uday


----------



## joluwarrior

UdayBASIS said:


> Congrats buddy!
> 
> All the best for the future endeavours!
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Congrats Uday !!
I see you got a positive assessment. All the best for the next phases


----------



## UdayBASIS

joluwarrior said:


> Congrats Uday !!
> I see you got a positive assessment. All the best for the next phases


Thanks warrior! With all you guys and your experience behind me, I guess, it would be a breeze in all the forthcoming steps!

BR,
Uday


----------



## Sanje

UdayBASIS said:


> Well, Nothing specifically for not choosing SS.
> 
> Any case, I am kind of convinced that, I can perform well in IELTS than the last time, and hence sticking to 189!!
> 
> If I get to know, I would not be able to perform in IELTS, then I might choose for SS.
> 
> There is more time, and I am targeting Jan 2014 for my entry to OZ Land, hence, not much stressed or bothered about delays now!
> 
> BR,
> Uday


yes. u correct. if u have confident then try with IELTS 
But for me, IELTS is bitterrr..

Anyway u have any idea about below concerns ?

I hope to lodge the SS request this 20 march.I guess it will get around 4 months and there are two posibilities of my applicaiton in risk. My occupation code is : 2613 -Software engineer.

1. Ceilling may be reached 
2. it will pass the this july 2012.

So please tell me someone ,
A. my application will be valid for next year Quota ?
B . wait to apply untill july 2013 ?


----------



## Abrar

Hi Sanje,

1. Your application will surely be valid for 2 years from EOI Submission Date. So obviously it will be valid for next year quota.

2. Need not worry about 2012-13 Ceiling after June'13. A new Ceiling Point will be set from July'13. Moreover, Software Engineer would definitely be there in the next year list as well.

Regards,
Abrar.



Sanje said:


> yes. u correct. if u have confident then try with IELTS
> But for me, IELTS is bitterrr..
> 
> Anyway u have any idea about below concerns ?
> 
> I hope to lodge the SS request this 20 march.I guess it will get around 4 months and there are two posibilities of my applicaiton in risk. My occupation code is : 2613 -Software engineer.
> 
> 1. Ceilling may be reached
> 2. it will pass the this july 2012.
> 
> So please tell me someone ,
> A. my application will be valid for next year Quota ?
> B . wait to apply untill july 2013 ?


----------



## Abrar

Oh! This is a very dry Monday except for a good news from Sanje whose case was finalized on Friday itself.

Not even single update of Status change to 'In progress' today.!!! :-(


----------



## Sanje

Abrar said:


> Hi Sanje,
> 
> 1. Your application will surely be valid for 2 years from EOI Submission Date. So obviously it will be valid for next year quota.
> 
> 2. Need not worry about 2012-13 Ceiling after June'13. A new Ceiling Point will be set from July'13. Moreover, Software Engineer would definitely be there in the next year list as well.
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Thanks Abrar.

EOI willl be valid for 2 years.That is true. But the application which was asking sponsship from NSW will be valid for next quota?

And ANy idea about NSW will change their minimum requrement of IELTS 6 to 7 from coming july 2013??


----------



## John112

Hi guys 
Like to check with you that for the engineers Australia , to do the skill assessment do we need to sent the hard copy of the application form and other supporting doc?
Please advice 

Thanks


----------



## Abrar

For the first question, though I am not 100% sure but I believe it will be valid provided NSW has that Job Code in their SS list.

About the second question, I don't think anybody would have any idea if NSW would change IELTS requirement.

Regards,
Abrar.



Sanje said:


> Thanks Abrar.
> 
> EOI willl be valid for 2 years.That is true. But the application which was asking sponsship from NSW will be valid for next quota?
> 
> And ANy idea about NSW will change their minimum requrement of IELTS 6 to 7 from coming july 2013??


----------



## UdayBASIS

Sanje said:


> Thanks Abrar.
> 
> EOI willl be valid for 2 years.That is true. But the application which was asking sponsship from NSW will be valid for next quota?
> 
> And ANy idea about NSW will change their minimum requrement of IELTS 6 to 7 from coming july 2013??


Hi Sanje,

yes, Your SS is very much valid, for the next year, if the ceiling is reached before your EOI date.

In short, never mid about anything. Going by the reduction in the invitations, it seems the applications are drying up for PR. Hence, I think there is a fair chance of 2613's ceiling not being breached by June, Even if this is breached, Your SS which was granted before July 2013, is very much valid to apply for in the next year.

About IELTS requirement - No body will have any idea!
But, as DIAC's itself seeks only Competent English (band 6), there is not much of a chance for the SS requirement to be tweaked to ask for band 7. 

Hope, I have cleared your doubts!

BR,
Uday


----------



## dejumotalks

Hello All,

Finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Status changed to 'In Progress' this morning.
Hoping for a +ve result soonest


----------



## Sanje

Abrar said:


> For the first question, though I am not 100% sure but I believe it will be valid provided NSW has that Job Code in their SS list.
> 
> About the second question, I don't think anybody would have any idea if NSW would change IELTS requirement.
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Thanks Thanks Thanks. Abrar.

now i am so relaxx........


----------



## anupriya

dejumotalks said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Status changed to 'In Progress' this morning.
> Hoping for a +ve result soonest


Good for you, when did you apply and when did application move to stage 4 ?


----------



## Sanje

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi Sanje,
> 
> yes, Your SS is very much valid, for the next year, if the ceiling is reached before your EOI date.
> 
> In short, never mid about anything. Going by the reduction in the invitations, it seems the applications are drying up for PR. Hence, I think there is a fair chance of 2613's ceiling not being breached by June, Even if this is breached, Your SS which was granted before July 2013, is very much valid to apply for in the next year.
> 
> About IELTS requirement - No body will have any idea!
> But, as DIAC's itself seeks only Competent English (band 6), there is not much of a chance for the SS requirement to be tweaked to ask for band 7.
> 
> Hope, I have cleared your doubts!
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Thanks Ubay.

you and Arar give wonderfull answers for my questions and hope those will work

Thanks again...... Both Ubay and Abrar


----------



## UdayBASIS

Sanje said:


> Thanks Ubay.
> 
> you and Arar give wonderfull answers for my questions and hope those will work
> 
> Thanks again...... Both Ubay and Abrar


Hey Buddy!!,

On a rather lighter note, I am '*Uday*' , not 'Ubay'.

BR,
Uday


----------



## meher123

Hello everyone..

New to this forum.

Just applied for ACS today as Analyst programmer.. I hope it will take minimum 2 / 3 months for processing.
Started preparing for IELTS. Long way to go for migration... Is anyone out there in the same situation ?
let me know.
Regards
Meher.


----------



## dejumotalks

anupriya said:


> Good for you, when did you apply and when did application move to stage 4 ?


Thanks Anupriya

I applied 29th Dec, moved to stage 4 on 25th January, In progress on 11th March


----------



## Sanje

UdayBASIS said:


> Hey Buddy!!,
> 
> On a rather lighter note, I am '*Uday*' , not 'Ubay'.
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Hey okkkkk BOSSSSS "UDAY" :clap2:


----------



## superm

meher123 said:


> Hello everyone..
> 
> New to this forum.
> 
> Just applied for ACS today as Analyst programmer.. I hope it will take minimum 2 / 3 months for processing.
> Started preparing for IELTS. Long way to go for migration... Is anyone out there in the same situation ?
> let me know.
> Regards
> Meher.


should not take more than 2 months. Best of luck for IELTS! 
Better get a date for IELTS - preparation would be much better if you have a date booked.


----------



## joluwarrior

jagadeesha said:


> Max 12 weeks :ranger: and min 7days :clap2: check this thread...
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...8-acs-how-long-does-stage-usually-take-3.html


There has been one guy with 5 days reported as well 
Monday submission. Friday positive result !!!


----------



## superm

joluwarrior said:


> There has been one guy with 5 days reported as well
> Monday submission. Friday positive result !!!


These min number of days guys are, I believe, member of ACS - if you are their member, your assessment is done in high priority way! Some member told me this here on this forum itself. He also received result in 7 days or so.


----------



## joluwarrior

superm said:


> These min number of days guys are, I believe, member of ACS - if you are their member, your assessment is done in high priority way! Some member told me this here on this forum itself. He also received result in 7 days or so.


He was not. But an onshore applicant in Sydney.
However, these are extremely rare possibilities. Just to take a note. 2 months should be the planned/anticipated time for all applicants.


----------



## binioz

Hi All,

I applied for ACS on 16thJan'13. It moved to "Stage 4-with Assessor" on 2nd Feb'13. Today when i checked it shows "Stage 4-In Progress".
Any idea what is difference between "Stage 4-with Assessor" and "Stage 4-In Progress"?? 

Thanks..


----------



## anupriya

binioz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for ACS on 16thJan'13. It moved to "Stage 4-with Assessor" on 2nd Feb'13. Today when i checked it shows "Stage 4-In Progress".
> Any idea what is difference between "Stage 4-with Assessor" and "Stage 4-In Progress"??
> 
> Thanks..


Hi bini
this stage means you will get your result in 1-2 days.


----------



## binioz

anupriya said:


> Hi bini
> this stage means you will get your result in 1-2 days.


Thank you, Anupriya for quick reply..


----------



## Abrar

Hi,

"Stage 4 - With Assessor" means It's assigned to an Assessor and your application is in Queue.
"Stage 4 - In Progress" means Assessor is currently working on it. This stage generally takes few hours. Sometimes a day or two.

You will be receiving email from ACS shortly, most probably by tomorrow. Best of Luck!!!

Regards,
Abrar.



binioz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for ACS on 16thJan'13. It moved to "Stage 4-with Assessor" on 2nd Feb'13. Today when i checked it shows "Stage 4-In Progress".
> Any idea what is difference between "Stage 4-with Assessor" and "Stage 4-In Progress"??
> 
> Thanks..


----------



## k.emper

Congratulations. So you will know ur result in another 2 working days -- good luck to you for a +ve result.
I applied mine on 2nd Feb...so calculating based on the time taken for you, I expect to know my result this month end.



binioz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for ACS on 16thJan'13. It moved to "Stage 4-with Assessor" on 2nd Feb'13. Today when i checked it shows "Stage 4-In Progress".
> Any idea what is difference between "Stage 4-with Assessor" and "Stage 4-In Progress"??
> 
> Thanks..


----------



## binioz

Abrar said:


> Hi,
> 
> "Stage 4 - With Assessor" means It's assigned to an Assessor and your application is in Queue.
> "Stage 4 - In Progress" means Assessor is currently working on it. This stage generally takes few hours. Sometimes a day or two.
> 
> You will be receiving email from ACS shortly, most probably by tomorrow. Best of Luck!!!
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Thanks..


----------



## k.emper

dejumotalks said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Status changed to 'In Progress' this morning.
> Hoping for a +ve result soonest


Congratulations dude. Good luck for a +Ve result,
Could you share when you applied for ACS and when it moved to Stage 4 pls


----------



## dejumotalks

k.emper said:


> Congratulations dude. Good luck for a +Ve result,
> Could you share when you applied for ACS and when it moved to Stage 4 pls


 I applied 29th Dec, moved to stage 4 on 25th January, In progress on 11th March
thanks


----------



## ebshib

k.emper said:


> Congratulations. So you will know ur result in another 2 working days -- good luck to you for a +ve result.
> I applied mine on 2nd Feb...so calculating based on the time taken for you, I expect to know my result this month end.


hi k.emper,

i have applied on feb 1st. hoping to get the results by month end. 

ebshib


----------



## meher123

superm said:


> should not take more than 2 months. Best of luck for IELTS!
> Better get a date for IELTS - preparation would be much better if you have a date booked.


ya.. just started preparing for IELTS.

Date not yet booked.. planning for april 6th.


----------



## Allolaa

taka985 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I've received positive result today for software engineer.
> They considered my complete 10 years experience and BE degree as ICT major.
> 
> Next target IELTS.
> 
> Regards,
> AB
> __________________
> ACS: 261313 :: 16-Jan-2013:+ve 08-Mar-13|IELTS: 09-Mar-13 ||


How was your ielts exam..


----------



## taka985

Allolaa said:


> How was your ielts exam..


Hello Allolaa,

My exam was really good and far better and easier than expectation.

However, I'm not waiting for result and have already applied for NSW SS.

Regards,
AB


----------



## taka985

Abrar said:


> Hi,
> 
> "Stage 4 - With Assessor" means It's assigned to an Assessor and your application is in Queue.
> "Stage 4 - In Progress" means Assessor is currently working on it. This stage generally takes few hours. Sometimes a day or two.
> 
> You will be receiving email from ACS shortly, most probably by tomorrow. Best of Luck!!!
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Wish you good luck Abrar.

Regards,
AB


----------



## taka985

Sanje said:


> Thanks Ubay.
> 
> you and Arar give wonderfull answers for my questions and hope those will work
> 
> Thanks again...... Both Ubay and Abrar


'

Hi Sanje,

I totally agree with you. 
I got my lot of doubts cleared by reading to posts by Uday and Abrar.

Regards,
AB


----------



## Allolaa

taka985 said:


> Hello Allolaa,
> 
> My exam was really good and far better and easier than expectation.
> 
> However, I'm not waiting for result and have already applied for NSW SS.
> 
> Regards,
> AB


That is really good to knw may i knw wat was ur essay topic . Also could pls tell wat was ur topic for speaking. As for me, even my exam was on 9th, it was pretty good , but my speaking test will be on 15th of march .


----------



## taka985

superm said:


> These min number of days guys are, I believe, member of ACS - if you are their member, your assessment is done in high priority way! Some member told me this here on this forum itself. He also received result in 7 days or so.


Hi SuperM,

This may be right. 
I came to know my company in Sydney was asking all consultants to get skills accessed by ACS due to their corporate tie up.

In such cases they might get results very quickly.
However, looks its less than one percent applicants as someone who is already in Australia on PR or 457 visa

Regards,
AB


----------



## taka985

Allolaa said:


> That is really good to knw may i knw wat was ur essay topic . Also could pls tell wat was ur topic for speaking. As for me, even my exam was on 9th, it was pretty good , but my speaking test will be on 15th of march .


Hi Allolaa,

I gave exam in Sydney and here they conduct speaking test 2-3 days before L,R,RW test. Essay topic for me on 9th March 2013 was "some people belive reduction in air travel is best way to reduce impact on environment".

What was topic for you Quwait.

Regards,
AB


----------



## Abrar

Thanks a lot buddy... 

Regards,
Abrar.



taka985 said:


> Wish you good luck Abrar.
> 
> Regards,
> AB


----------



## Allolaa

taka985 said:


> Hi Allolaa,
> 
> I gave exam in Sydney and here they conduct speaking test 2-3 days before L,R,RW test. Essay topic for me on 9th March 2013 was "some people belive reduction in air travel is best way to reduce impact on environment".
> 
> What was topic for you Quwait.
> 
> Regards,
> AB


My essay topic was "elderly people think that world was better during their young age"


----------



## Abrar

Hi Allolaa,

I have given IELTS 2 times. My 2nd section topics in Speaking were:

1. If you get enough money, what would you buy
a. Item that you would buy
b. Why
c. How much it would mean to your family.

2. Favorite weather.
a. Which one
b. Why
c. What would be your activities in that.

Take full 1 minute to plan and note down points in short form on a paper. Important to answer the 3 points they ask on topic. Instructor will inform you after 1 minute to start. Be relaxed and confident, go slow and think that you are talking to your friend. All the best. 

Regards,
Abrar.



Allolaa said:


> That is really good to knw may i knw wat was ur essay topic . Also could pls tell wat was ur topic for speaking. As for me, even my exam was on 9th, it was pretty good , but my speaking test will be on 15th of march .


----------



## k.emper

ebshib said:


> hi k.emper,
> 
> i have applied on feb 1st. hoping to get the results by month end.
> 
> ebshib


Yeah I hope so...

When did your application move to Stage-4? Mine moved sometime on 7th Feb. Given that binioz had his application moved to stage 4 on 2nd Feb, I think my result might even come in the next 1 week!!! Fingers crossed, though I think it also depends on the "Occupation" category we applied in.

Good luck to both of us


----------



## Allolaa

Abrar said:


> Hi Allolaa,
> 
> I have given IELTS 2 times. My 2nd section topics in Speaking were:
> 
> 1. If you get enough money, what would you buy
> a. Item that you would buy
> b. Why
> c. How much it would mean to your family.
> 
> 2. Favorite weather.
> a. Which one
> b. Why
> c. What would be your activities in that.
> 
> Take full 1 minute to plan and note down points in short form on a paper. Important to answer the 3 points they ask on topic. Instructor will inform you after 1 minute to start. Be relaxed and confident, go slow and think that you are talking to your friend. All the best.
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


thank u so much .. im lill scared :confused.. hope to be relaxed.ll they asses wat we wrote on question papers for L and R


----------



## superm

binioz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for ACS on 16thJan'13. It moved to "Stage 4-with Assessor" on 2nd Feb'13. Today when i checked it shows "Stage 4-In Progress".
> Any idea what is difference between "Stage 4-with Assessor" and "Stage 4-In Progress"??
> 
> Thanks..



For the various status meaning check [URL="http://pr4oz.blogspot.com/p/skill-assessment.html] Skill Assessment page [/URL] of Migrate to Australia information place.


----------



## superm

meher123 said:


> ya.. just started preparing for IELTS.
> 
> Date not yet booked.. planning for april 6th.


If you think you can do preparation in that time - book it!
Best of luck!


----------



## Abrar

Welcome.

It's natural. But as I said, take it just as you are having some discussion with your friend. Instructor will talk to you very nicely, so just assume that you are discussing some topics with a common person. 

Anything you have written on Question Paper of L & R doesn't matter at all. It can neither benefit you nor harm you.

Regards,
Abrar.



Allolaa said:


> thank u so much .. im lill scared :confused.. hope to be relaxed.ll they asses wat we wrote on question papers for L and R


----------



## mini2ran

Hi all,

I have applied for ACS assesment on 7th march 2013. I am currently in melbourne. Any clue by when can i expect the results? Will the application applied here will have faster process?

TIA,
Mini


----------



## ebshib

k.emper said:


> Yeah I hope so...
> 
> When did your application move to Stage-4? Mine moved sometime on 7th Feb. Given that binioz had his application moved to stage 4 on 2nd Feb, I think my result might even come in the next 1 week!!! Fingers crossed, though I think it also depends on the "Occupation" category we applied in.
> 
> Good luck to both of us


even mine moved on to stage 4 on the 7th.. lets hope for the best.
whats your job code?? mine is 263111


----------



## superm

mini2ran said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have applied for ACS assesment on 7th march 2013. I am currently in melbourne. Any clue by when can i expect the results? Will the application applied here will have faster process?
> 
> TIA,
> Mini


Around 2 months.
Onshore vs offshore processing time is something still unknown- but I guess we will come to know through you.. 
Best of luck!


----------



## joluwarrior

Allolaa said:


> That is really good to knw may i knw wat was ur essay topic . Also could pls tell wat was ur topic for speaking. As for me, even my exam was on 9th, it was pretty good , but my speaking test will be on 15th of march .


The speaking test here is relatively easy(for how I saw it), courtesy the relatively weaker Arabic applicants in Kuwait.
IDP threw us easier and so called friendly topics but British Council had a nice one up for me.

While IDP asked "Who would you regard the most ideal couple in your family and why ?" and "If you had to select another profession than your current one, what would it be?", British Council asked "Do you think technology has an important role to play in human life?"


----------



## Chetu

superm said:


> Around 2 months.
> Onshore vs offshore processing time is something still unknown- but I guess we will come to know through you..
> Best of luck!


Hi Superm/ Uday

Yet again , I come to you with a nagging doubt in mind  ... I have my IELTS on 23rd march and its a necessity for me that I get a 7 overall to make 60 points . And my ACS right now is Stage 4 with Assessor . I have applied for 261313 Software Engineer .. So I need you guys' suggestions : 

1. Should I go and do my EOI now ? 
2. After I get my IELTS results and have my EOI in place , what is the process to apply for an SS? and apply for my jobcode specifically . 

Thank you both in advance


----------



## superm

Chetu said:


> Hi Superm/ Uday
> 
> Yet again , I come to you with a nagging doubt in mind  ... I have my IELTS on 23rd march and its a necessity for me that I get a 7 overall to make 60 points . And my ACS right now is Stage 4 with Assessor . I have applied for 261313 Software Engineer .. So I need you guys' suggestions :
> 
> 1. Should I go and do my EOI now ?
> *EOI required result from both these - you can however have it in saved state with other information filled in.*
> 2. After I get my IELTS results and have my EOI in place , what is the process to apply for an SS? and apply for my jobcode specifically .
> 
> Thank you both in advance


Ans in bold above.. 
For process, check  PR Process of Migrate to Australia information place.


----------



## svb

Hi amolpa,

Could you please advise on the things that I would need to apply for an ACS assessment for analyst programmer? Any idea what the cost is in INR? Can it be done online or does it have to be done through post?


----------



## svb

Does anyone know if 1 year of work experience is sufficient for a positive skills assessment with ACS if my Bachelor's contained ICT Major contents? I did my B.E. in Electronics & Communication


----------



## divyanag87

Hi,
A strange thing has happened to my application today :
1.)	My husband's application: Status changed from “With assessor” to “In progress” . But it is still at stage 4
2.)	Mine : Status remains "with Assessor” but the application date has changed to 19th January 2013 from 18th January . :-o

Both of had applied together on 18th Jan.

_________________________________
My IELTS=7 Sep|ACS applied on 18 Jan
Spouse: IELTS=8| ACS applied on 18 Jan


----------



## UdayBASIS

Chetu said:


> Hi Superm/ Uday
> 
> Yet again , I come to you with a nagging doubt in mind  ... I have my IELTS on 23rd march and its a necessity for me that I get a 7 overall to make 60 points . And my ACS right now is Stage 4 with Assessor . I have applied for 261313 Software Engineer .. So I need you guys' suggestions :
> 
> 1. Should I go and do my EOI now ?
> 2. After I get my IELTS results and have my EOI in place , what is the process to apply for an SS? and apply for my jobcode specifically .
> 
> Thank you both in advance


Hey,

File for EOI, only after getting both the results (IELTS & ACS). But, you are right in saying, that it can be filled in and saved for submission, the moment you get both the results.

About SS, I wonder why you would need it, since you would already have 60 points to receive the invitation. Notwithstanding the 3+ months waiting time for SS, you can go for it, if it is really needed to score 60 points.

BR,
Uday


----------



## Abrar

Hi Divya,

Its good that atleast 1 of your applications has moved to 'In Progress'. All the best.

You remember, on what date yours and your husband's application had moved to Stage 4?

Regards,
Abrar.



divyanag87 said:


> Hi,
> A strange thing has happened to my application today :
> 1.)	My husband's application: Status changed from “With assessor” to “In progress” . But it is still at stage 4
> 2.)	Mine : Status remains "with Assessor” but the application date has changed to 19th January 2013 from 18th January . :-o
> 
> Both of had applied together on 18th Jan.
> 
> _________________________________
> My IELTS=7 Sep|ACS applied on 18 Jan
> Spouse: IELTS=8| ACS applied on 18 Jan


----------



## divyanag87

Hi Abrar, 

I checked again just now and my husband's application has moved to 'Case finalized' status.
Mine however is still "with assessor" . Its strange that my application date is changed as 19th Jan . 

Anyhow, we have lodged this application through our agent.
I am not sure how to check the dates when it has moved to Stage 4. The page just shows a graph of the different stages and the following info :



Given Name	Vivek
Date Received	18-January-2013
Event Type	Skills
Status Case Finalised

Thanks
Divya


----------



## Abrar

Hi Divya,

Congratulation for your Husband's application. Your agent must have received ACS email for your Husband.  . Check with your agent.

Regarding your application's date change, its really strange. 

Stage 4 date will not be mentioned explicitly. When we regurlarly follow our Application Status online page, people generally remember the date when it moves from Stage2/Stage3 to Stage 4.

Best of luck for your application. It shall also be assessed soon.

Regards,
Abrar.



divyanag87 said:


> Hi Abrar,
> 
> I checked again just now and my husband's application has moved to 'Case finalized' status.
> Mine however is still "with assessor" . Its strange that my application date is changed as 19th Jan .
> 
> Anyhow, we have lodged this application through our agent.
> I am not sure how to check the dates when it has moved to Stage 4. The page just shows a graph of the different stages and the following info :
> 
> 
> 
> Given Name	Vivek
> Date Received	18-January-2013
> Event Type	Skills
> Status Case Finalised
> 
> Thanks
> Divya


----------



## taka985

UdayBASIS said:


> Hey,
> 
> File for EOI, only after getting both the results (IELTS & ACS). But, you are right in saying, that it can be filled in and saved for submission, the moment you get both the results.
> 
> About SS, I wonder why you would need it, since you would already have 60 points to receive the invitation. Notwithstanding the 3+ months waiting time for SS, you can go for it, if it is really needed to score 60 points.
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Hi Uday,

Does it takes three months to get SS?

Regards,
AB


----------



## UdayBASIS

taka985 said:


> Hi Uday,
> 
> Does it takes three months to get SS?
> 
> Regards,
> AB


Hey, I do not have first hand experience in securing SS. Just replicated the duration from a fellow forumer's thread that it may take around 3 months!

But, it might really be varying between states. 

BR,
Uday


----------



## taka985

UdayBASIS said:


> Hey, I do not have first hand experience in securing SS. Just replicated the duration from a fellow forumer's thread that it may take around 3 months!
> 
> But, it might really be varying between states.
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Thanks Uday for your quick reply.

Regards,
AB


----------



## PPbad

Hi ,
I am new to this Board . I have been keeping a close track on this thread. I am waiting for my assessment from ACS which i submitted on 25-Jan. Any idea if anyone who has submitted post that have got their assessment. 

Also, i am a bit confused if i have to go for independent or SS . Not sure what the benefits are. And help in this is much appreciated.

Thanks
Padma


----------



## superm

PPbad said:


> Hi ,
> I am new to this Board . I have been keeping a close track on this thread. I am waiting for my assessment from ACS which i submitted on 25-Jan. Any idea if anyone who has submitted post that have got their assessment.
> 
> Also, i am a bit confused if i have to go for independent or SS . Not sure what the benefits are. And help in this is much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> Padma


You can expect result before 25th Mar. 2 months is current timeline.
For process and help to chose between 189/190 - you can check  PR Process of Migrate to Australia information place. And connecting EOI page.

If still have doubts - post comment and we will try to resolve..
Best of luck for ACS!


----------



## Abrar

Hi Superm,

Your blog is extra ordinary buddy, really commendable... Atleast I don't see any other blog or source as helpful as this one. You are bound to take good wishes of many.  

Regards,
Abrar.



superm said:


> You can expect result before 25th Mar. 2 months is current timeline.
> For process and help to chose between 189/190 - you can check  PR Process of Migrate to Australia information place. And connecting EOI page.
> 
> If still have doubts - post comment and we will try to resolve..
> Best of luck for ACS!


----------



## superm

Abrar said:


> Hi Superm,
> 
> Your blog is extra ordinary buddy, really commendable... Atleast I don't see any other blog or source as helpful as this one. You are bound to take good wishes of many.
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Thanks for the kind words Abrar. Share the link where-ever required! 
I will be needing the good wishes very soon when I will be making the move 

Best of luck!


----------



## SS28

Hi,

I applied for ACS on 16 Jan, moved to stage 4 on Feb 12.. still waiting further..


----------



## Abrar

Was your application stucked in Stage3 for sometime or it went to stage 4 straight from Stage 2?

Regards,
Abrar.



SS28 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for ACS on 16 Jan, moved to stage 4 on Feb 12.. still waiting further..


----------



## binioz

Today, my status has moved from "Stage 4 - In Progress" to "Stage 3- awaiting documents". 
The reason they provided is - 
"Certified copy of employer references from *** with the dates oly on company letterhead"

I had applied for ACS on 16th Jan'13.
I didn't provide my roles and responsibilities in company letterhead as my Manager refused. So i provided my self declarations and reference declarations, as per ACS guidelines, in notorized stamp paper. But ACS has refused this. No idea what to do next.


----------



## Abrar

Hi Bini,

As per the reason they provided, they are saying that you shall provide your duration of tenure on complany letter head only. 

That means "Roles & responsibilites" on Statuatory declaration is fine, but you need to provide atleast period of job on Company Letterhead. This is my understanding, see what other says.

Regards,
Abrar.



binioz said:


> Today, my status has moved from "Stage 4 - In Progress" to "Stage 3- awaiting documents".
> The reason they provided is -
> "Certified copy of employer references from *** with the dates oly on company letterhead"
> 
> I had applied for ACS on 16th Jan'13.
> I didn't provide my roles and responsibilities in company letterhead as my Manager refused. So i provided my self declarations and reference declarations, as per ACS guidelines, in notorized stamp paper. But ACS has refused this. No idea what to do next.


----------



## binioz

Abrar said:


> Hi Bini,
> 
> As per the reason they provided, they are saying that you shall provide your duration of tenure on complany letter head only.
> 
> That means "Roles & responsibilites" on Statuatory declaration is fine, but you need to provide atleast period of job on Company Letterhead. This is my understanding, see what other says.
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Thanks Abrar. Other members- pls provide your valuable suggestions.


----------



## PPbad

*Thank you*

Thank you !!!

I saw the site mentioned by you . It awesome . Looks like a one stop repository for anything to do with Migration to Australia.

You have done a commendable job. Truly appreciate that .

Thanks
Padma


----------



## SS28

Abrar said:


> Was your application stucked in Stage3 for sometime or it went to stage 4 straight from Stage 2?
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Yes, it was for around 10 days, case officer asked additional documents and it took around 10 days for me to produce those


----------



## ebshib

binioz said:


> Today, my status has moved from "Stage 4 - In Progress" to "Stage 3- awaiting documents".
> The reason they provided is -
> "Certified copy of employer references from *** with the dates oly on company letterhead"
> 
> I had applied for ACS on 16th Jan'13.
> I didn't provide my roles and responsibilities in company letterhead as my Manager refused. So i provided my self declarations and reference declarations, as per ACS guidelines, in notorized stamp paper. But ACS has refused this. No idea what to do next.


hi binioz,

if you havent given any reference letter on the company letter head at all to ACS, i guess what Abrar is saying is right.


----------



## dejumotalks

Hello Expats in the house,

I am sad about my ACS result.

please can you help me analyse this and advice if I should appeal or not. Because I feel they have not accessed this properly.

Please take a look at the following:

You have been assessed as not meeting the requirements for professional Information Technology experience of 4 yrs in a field closely related to your nominated skilled occupation. 

ANZSCO Code is 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)

However, they have analysed the following as well which I think is contradictory to their first statement. As I need 2 years experience minimum.

I was awarded the following:

MCITP assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with major in computing

Bachelor of Science (Electronics and computer engineering) assessed as comparable to an AQF bachelor degree with major in computing done in 2007

work experience - Technical support analyst 2years 1 month
computer network support and systems administrator 1year.

this I have read on the acs requirement

Also required is a minimum of two (2) years full time professional ICT skilled employment in a field closely related to the nominated occupation ANZSCO Code within the previous ten (10) years of the Skills Assessment or a minimum of 4 such years if completed earlier.


Please Advise me in any way you can.

Thanks in advance

Dej


----------



## UdayBASIS

dejumotalks said:


> Hello Expats in the house,
> 
> I am sad about my ACS result.
> 
> please can you help me analyse this and advice if I should appeal or not. Because I feel they have not accessed this properly.
> 
> Please take a look at the following:
> 
> You have been assessed as not meeting the requirements for professional Information Technology experience of 4 yrs in a field closely related to your nominated skilled occupation.
> 
> ANZSCO Code is 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
> 
> However, they have analysed the following as well which I think is contradictory to their first statement. As I need 2 years experience minimum.
> 
> I was awarded the following:
> 
> MCITP assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with major in computing
> 
> Bachelor of Science (Electronics and computer engineering) assessed as comparable to an AQF bachelor degree with major in computing done in 2007
> 
> work experience - Technical support analyst 2years 1 month
> computer network support and systems administrator 1year.
> 
> this I have read on the acs requirement
> 
> Also required is a minimum of two (2) years full time professional ICT skilled employment in a field closely related to the nominated occupation ANZSCO Code within the previous ten (10) years of the Skills Assessment or a minimum of 4 such years if completed earlier.
> 
> 
> Please Advise me in any way you can.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Dej


Hi Dej,

This is a tricky scenario:

Per the ACS Applicant Guideline's statement:



> Skilled Employment
> Also required is a minimum of two (2) years full time professional ICT skilled employment in a field closely related to the nominated occupation ANZSCO Code within the previous ten (10) years of the Skills Assessment or a minimum of 4 such years if completed earlier.
> Please Note: If the ICT qualification is not closely related to the nominated occupation ANZSCO Code, a minimum of four (4) years of full time professional ICT skilled employment in a field closely related to the nominated occupation ANZSCO Code is required.


The minimum of 4 years comes into picture, if your qualification (Bachelor Degree) is not closely related to the ANSZCO code that you have applied for.

In this case, it seems the assessing officer has concluded that your Bachelor of Science Degree is not closely related to the nominated occupation.

It is possible to comment further, only if your BS course content (Subjects) is available.



BR,
Uday


----------



## k.emper

ebshib said:


> even mine moved on to stage 4 on the 7th.. lets hope for the best.
> whats your job code?? mine is 263111


My job code is 261313 (Software Engineer)


----------



## LohPurush

SS28 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for ACS on 16 Jan, moved to stage 4 on Feb 12.. still waiting further..


It seems that it took a lot of time to move to stage 4. I fear it might take more time than others who applied on the same date.


----------



## dejumotalks

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi Dej,
> 
> This is a tricky scenario:
> 
> Per the ACS Applicant Guideline's statement:
> 
> 
> 
> The minimum of 4 years comes into picture, if your qualification (Bachelor Degree) is not closely related to the ANSZCO code that you have applied for.
> 
> In this case, it seems the assessing officer has concluded that your Bachelor of Science Degree is not closely related to the nominated occupation.
> 
> It is possible to comment further, only if your BS course content (Subjects) is available.
> 
> BR,
> Uday



thanks for the response,

yes they are, would have to list them all in a bit, at least the relevant ones, 

however, the officer has assessed that my bsc degree is a major in computing


----------



## K3tone

amolpa said:


> All,
> 
> To update on ACS skill assessment time- I have got ACS assessment done for code 261314 (Software Tester) in just 25 days and result is positive. I have done it myself with the help of this forum. So thanks to all experts and helpful guys here.
> 
> To add on to this - Bachelor of Electronics/Electronics & Telecom Enngg from India is ICT equivalant degree.
> 
> please let me know if anyone need any help/information on ACS skill Assessment.
> 
> Next is IELTS!!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Amol


Hi I really need help here !!

I am also from India, with B.Tech from Civil Engineering, 5 years of SAP Experience, now as per the RPL Route, i should have minimum 6 years of experience for them to even validate my profile ??

Is it really true, if i apply now what will happen ?
sorry for all the basic questions but i a total newbie here... require your help.


----------



## UdayBASIS

dejumotalks said:


> thanks for the response,
> 
> yes they are, would have to list them all in a bit, at least the relevant ones,
> 
> however, the officer has assessed that my bsc degree is a major in computing


Hi Dej,

Yes, your BS (Electronics & Computer Engg) has rightly been assessed as Major in Computing.

However, could you check, if the majority of the subjects taught are in some way related to the following?


> Networking, Operating Systems, Voice/VoIP Administration, Network Security, Wireless and mobile
> technologies, Platform Technologies, System Administration, Network Applications, Network
> Penetration Testing.


Or, alternatively, if you could post your course subjects, we could help you objectively in moving further.

BR,
Uday.


----------



## UdayBASIS

K3tone said:


> Hi I really need help here !!
> 
> I am also from India, with B.Tech from Civil Engineering, 5 years of SAP Experience, now as per the RPL Route, i should have minimum 6 years of experience for them to even validate my profile ??
> 
> Is it really true, if i apply now what will happen ?
> sorry for all the basic questions but i a total newbie here... require your help.


Hi,

You would most certainly need the 6 years experience, other wise, you can choose to play with the 27,000 INR!

BR,
Uday


----------



## joluwarrior

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi,
> 
> You would most certainly need the 6 years experience, other wise, you can choose to play with the 27,000 INR!
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Or K3tone, if you are married, you can check if your spouse has a favorable route as primary applicant.


----------



## divyanag87

Hi all, 
My husband has received a positive assessment from ACS today.   We both are really happy! 
We both applied on 18th Jan, but mine is still in "Assessor" stage. Hope to get the positive response soon.

Cheers
Div


----------



## joluwarrior

dejumotalks said:


> Hello Expats in the house,
> 
> I am sad about my ACS result.
> 
> please can you help me analyse this and advice if I should appeal or not. Because I feel they have not accessed this properly.
> 
> Please take a look at the following:
> 
> You have been assessed as not meeting the requirements for professional Information Technology experience of 4 yrs in a field closely related to your nominated skilled occupation.
> 
> ANZSCO Code is 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
> 
> However, they have analysed the following as well which I think is contradictory to their first statement. As I need 2 years experience minimum.
> 
> I was awarded the following:
> 
> MCITP assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with major in computing
> 
> Bachelor of Science (Electronics and computer engineering) assessed as comparable to an AQF bachelor degree with major in computing done in 2007
> 
> work experience - Technical support analyst 2years 1 month
> computer network support and systems administrator 1year.
> 
> this I have read on the acs requirement
> 
> Also required is a minimum of two (2) years full time professional ICT skilled employment in a field closely related to the nominated occupation ANZSCO Code within the previous ten (10) years of the Skills Assessment or a minimum of 4 such years if completed earlier.
> 
> 
> Please Advise me in any way you can.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Dej


That's a dampener 
I see your education and work ex. is deemed ok. But the code nominated is not being looked as to be closey related to the qualification. So I think it has resulted in a negative assessment.

I think your post should be noted by all ACS applicants with ECE qualification.


----------



## joluwarrior

divyanag87 said:


> Hi all,
> My husband has received a positive assessment from ACS today.   We both are really happy!
> We both applied on 18th Jan, but mine is still in "Assessor" stage. Hope to get the positive response soon.
> 
> Cheers
> Div


Congratulations !!
All the best for the further stages of the race


----------



## K3tone

joluwarrior said:


> Or K3tone, if you are married, you can check if your spouse has a favorable route as primary applicant.


Yes she has the capability of being a primary applicant, if i go with her as a member, I will not have to do all this for myself and I will be getting a PR .. right ?


----------



## joluwarrior

K3tone said:


> Yes she has the capability of being a primary applicant, if i go with her as a member, I will not have to do all this for myself and I will be getting a PR .. right ?


Provided you people don't need points for partner skills. If you would need points for partner skills, then you need to be assessed as well.


----------



## K3tone

joluwarrior said:


> Provided you people don't need points for partner skills. If you would need points for partner skills, then you need to be assessed as well.


Thank you so very much, you really gave me a breath.. 
Just one last thing please.. 

She will be having 30 (age) + 20 (ielts) + 10 (exp - 5 yrs) + qualification (15)
She is having 4 years IT degree ... so can we claim these points in qualification section ??


----------



## joluwarrior

K3tone said:


> Thank you so very much, you really gave me a breath..
> Just one last thing please..
> 
> She will be having 30 (age) + 20 (ielts) + 10 (exp - 5 yrs) + qualification (15)
> She is having 4 years IT degree ... so can we claim these points in qualification section ??


Firstly, congrats to your wife for getting good scores in IELTS. If you able to pull of 20 points from IELTS, nothing like it.

Assuming you are talking of 4 years IT exp. and that it will be related to the job code she would get assessed, your wife as a primary applicant looks a smooth case.

75 points for EOI is a lovely case.


----------



## K3tone

joluwarrior said:


> Firstly, congrats to your wife for getting good scores in IELTS. If you able to pull of 20 points from IELTS, nothing like it.
> 
> Assuming you are talking of 4 years IT exp. and that it will be related to the job code she would get assessed, your wife as a primary applicant looks a smooth case.
> 
> 75 points for EOI is a lovely case.


Thank you so much.. I dont know where are you man, but if we meet any day.... a good good treat is on me for sure... I was checking your replies as well.. and you are really helpful, i wish once i get enough experience, i will help people here too.


----------



## LohPurush

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi,
> 
> You would most certainly need the 6 years experience, other wise, you can choose to play with the 27,000 INR!
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Yes, i agree with UdayBASIS. I did so during my last ACS. And they follow the rules strictly.


----------



## K3tone

ddotD said:


> Yes, i agree with UdayBASIS. I did so during my last ACS. And they follow the rules strictly.


Ok Thanx man...


----------



## LohPurush

*Got PCC done today!*

Hi, I know it's a bit out of context for this thread. However just wanted to let know guys here as have been active on this one.

I got my PCC done while I'm waiting for my ACS as it is valid for 1 year from the date of issue.

Thanks.


----------



## joluwarrior

K3tone said:


> Thank you so much.. I dont know where are you man, but if we meet any day.... a good good treat is on me for sure... I was checking your replies as well.. and you are really helpful, i wish once i get enough experience, i will help people here too.


Thanks for your kind words. But actually I am a novice. Expert is a far call. There are far better informed stalwarts here.

I had to do mine through agent as I could not give time behind this journey myself. Whatever I know is what I read in this forum and similar repositories elsewhere.

Also, am in the same brethren as you i.e. SAP. So kinda replies automatically flow  So what's your expertise in SAP ?

But the bottomline this is a relay race. You come in, pick up your baton, run the race and hand over the baton to a new joinee. this way, we all go ahead.


----------



## dejumotalks

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi Dej,
> 
> Yes, your BS (Electronics & Computer Engg) has rightly been assessed as Major in Computing.
> 
> However, could you check, if the majority of the subjects taught are in some way related to the following?
> 
> 
> Or, alternatively, if you could post your course subjects, we could help you objectively in moving further.
> 
> BR,
> Uday.



Ok thanks

This is a shortened list of relevant subjects taken:

programming language
information transmission
computer architecture
operating systems
computer graphics
microprocessor software development
database systems and design application
data communication
power electronics, analog electronics
introduction to telecomms and broadcasting
signals and systems
microprocessor fundamentals and application
digital electronics
analog electronics
software engineering
computer network services
microwave antenna
control engineering
optic fibre communication
digital control
system interface
computer hardware systems 
satellite communication
computer assisted application
neural network
industrial management
electronics system installation


----------



## joluwarrior

ddotD said:


> Hi, I know it's a bit out of context for this thread. However just wanted to let know guys here as have been active on this one.
> 
> I got my PCC done while I'm waiting for my ACS as it is valid for 1 year from the date of issue.
> 
> Thanks.


No worries. Any happy news is share-able here


----------



## PPbad

Now i am getting worried, after going through the forum . I had applied for ACS with RPL route .These are my background
B.E(EEE). First two years of my career in Development background. For which i have given company letter head. However my last company i was working in Development and then moved on to Testing . In this company i have worked for more than 5.5 years. This i have given in stamp paper which is notarized as well.

I ended applying for Software engineer , becoz i wanted my intial 2 years also to be considered , instead of Software Tester.

Now i am worried if they would reject since i didnt apply as software Tester


----------



## LohPurush

dejumotalks said:


> Hello Expats in the house,
> 
> I am sad about my ACS result.
> 
> please can you help me analyse this and advice if I should appeal or not. Because I feel they have not accessed this properly.
> 
> Please take a look at the following:
> 
> You have been assessed as not meeting the requirements for professional Information Technology experience of 4 yrs in a field closely related to your nominated skilled occupation.
> 
> ANZSCO Code is 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
> 
> However, they have analysed the following as well which I think is contradictory to their first statement. As I need 2 years experience minimum.
> 
> I was awarded the following:
> 
> MCITP assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with major in computing
> 
> Bachelor of Science (Electronics and computer engineering) assessed as comparable to an AQF bachelor degree with major in computing done in 2007
> 
> work experience - Technical support analyst 2years 1 month
> computer network support and systems administrator 1year.
> 
> this I have read on the acs requirement
> 
> Also required is a minimum of two (2) years full time professional ICT skilled employment in a field closely related to the nominated occupation ANZSCO Code within the previous ten (10) years of the Skills Assessment or a minimum of 4 such years if completed earlier.
> 
> 
> Please Advise me in any way you can.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Dej


Hi Dej,

Your case looks somewhat similar to mine in terms of experience last year when my ACS was rejected as well. The only reason I think your application has been rejected is that the ACS think that you've a profession which is closely related to your qualification but the latter is not exactly meant for the earlier one. Hence you're obliged to complete 4 years in your current profession before applying again.

Next, if you're thinking of appealing I'd suggest checking that you've enough evidence that your qualification is not closely related but exactly implied to your profession.


----------



## K3tone

joluwarrior said:


> Thanks for your kind words. But actually I am a novice. Expert is a far call. There are far better informed stalwarts here.
> 
> I had to do mine through agent as I could not give time behind this journey myself. Whatever I know is what I read in this forum and similar repositories elsewhere.
> 
> Also, am in the same brethren as you i.e. SAP. So kinda replies automatically flow  So what's your expertise in SAP ?
> 
> But the bottomline this is a relay race. You come in, pick up your baton, run the race and hand over the baton to a new joinee. this way, we all go ahead.


Pme'd you ... thought to take it offline as it ll be more SAP related and few other things.. please check and reply


----------



## joluwarrior

PPbad said:


> Now i am getting worried, after going through the forum . I had applied for ACS with RPL route .These are my background
> B.E(EEE). First two years of my career in Development background. For which i have given company letter head. However my last company i was working in Development and then moved on to Testing . In this company i have worked for more than 5.5 years. This i have given in stamp paper which is notarized as well.
> 
> I ended applying for Software engineer , becoz i wanted my intial 2 years also to be considered , instead of Software Tester.
> 
> Now i am worried if they would reject since i didnt apply as software Tester


At present, are you completely into Testing or Development + Testing ?

Roughly, how much proportion of your career is into Testing ? For your case, I don't see any problem as such. At the max., if assessor thinks another job code would be relevant for you, he/she will tell you that and ask you if you wish to change. Accordingly, you can get a positive assessment. So it would depend what your job ref. letter mention.

I have a Devlelopment + Testing role. I entered with code for "Software Engineer" but exited with positive assessment for "Developer Programmer", albeit after assessor's recommendation for change.


----------



## PPbad

I have 2 years of development background , post which i switched into white box testing . And compleletly moved into testing from 2009 . So i would say i have 4 years for Testing expereince and rest is testing + development .

I had applied on 25 - Jan fro ACS , it is stage 4 since 30 - Jan . So i am kind off worried 

Thanks for ur reply





joluwarrior said:


> At present, are you completely into Testing or Development + Testing ?
> 
> Roughly, how much proportion of your career is into Testing ? For your case, I don't see any problem as such. At the max., if assessor thinks another job code would be relevant for you, he/she will tell you that and ask you if you wish to change. Accordingly, you can get a positive assessment. So it would depend what your job ref. letter mention.
> 
> I have a Devlelopment + Testing role. I entered with code for "Software Engineer" but exited with positive assessment for "Developer Programmer", albeit after assessor's recommendation for change.


----------



## dejumotalks

ddotD said:


> Hi Dej,
> 
> Your case looks somewhat similar to mine in terms of experience last year when my ACS was rejected as well. The only reason I think your application has been rejected is that the ACS think that you've a profession which is closely related to your qualification but the latter is not exactly meant for the earlier one. Hence you're obliged to complete 4 years in your current profession before applying again.
> 
> Next, if you're thinking of appealing I'd suggest checking that you've enough evidence that your qualification is not closely related but exactly implied to your profession.



I guess so, thanks for the reply.

I have other years of experience, but could not get someone to authorize it early, so i did not add it to the application. It might be better to add the other 2 years plus and reapply or wat do you think?


----------



## UdayBASIS

dejumotalks said:


> Ok thanks
> 
> This is a shortened list of relevant subjects taken:
> 
> programming language
> information transmission
> computer architecture
> operating systems
> computer graphics
> microprocessor software development
> database systems and design application
> data communication
> power electronics, analog electronics
> introduction to telecomms and broadcasting
> signals and systems
> microprocessor fundamentals and application
> digital electronics
> analog electronics
> software engineering
> computer network services
> microwave antenna
> control engineering
> optic fibre communication
> digital control
> system interface
> computer hardware systems
> satellite communication
> computer assisted application
> neural network
> industrial management
> electronics system installation


Hi Dej,

Looks to me as a good list to go ahead for an appeal.

Per the document, your subjects cover most of the example units, if not all.

Hence, I feel, Your appeal has a good chance for success.
If I were you, I would write the appeal, explaining how the Higher Education qualification (BS), has subjects / units pertaining to the nominated Occupation code, by pointing out to this document's example unit list.

BR,
Uday


----------



## K3tone

PPbad said:


> I have 2 years of development background , post which i switched into white box testing . And compleletly moved into testing from 2009 . So i would say i have 4 years for Testing expereince and rest is testing + development .
> 
> I had applied on 25 - Jan fro ACS , it is stage 4 since 30 - Jan . So i am kind off worried
> 
> Thanks for ur reply


How did you procure the experience letters as far as i am concerned the experience letters states that ... This guy has worked with us from so and so date as Consultant/Developer ... we wish him all the luck.. blah blaj... BUT it does not mention what roles and responsibilities of the employee was.... How did you manage to clear this ???


----------



## dejumotalks

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi Dej,
> 
> Looks to me as a good list to go ahead for an appeal.
> 
> Per the document, your subjects cover most of the example units, if not all.
> 
> Hence, I feel, Your appeal has a good chance for success.
> If I were you, I would write the appeal, explaining how the Higher Education qualification (BS), has subjects / units pertaining to the nominated Occupation code, by pointing out to this document's example unit list.
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Thanks Uday,

I appreciate your time and efforts.

I carefully did my research and picked the ANZSCO code, I have been lucky to have gotten jobs so related to my BSc. I really felt cheated with the result of the assessor.
The first thing that comes to mind is to appeal, however am also thinking of adding more experience from past years that I did not include and reapplying.

What do you advise?


----------



## Sanje

Hi Superm,

i have a question and i got some support from Abrar and Uday. Hope to get ur idea as it will help me to relax my mind.

Yesterday i got ACS positive result and my total point is 55. So i have to request NSW sponsorship. with analyssing current NSW sponsorship flow, It will end of june 2013, when my application get into their processing.

At that time , most probably Occupation Ceiling may be completed. I am software engineer ( 2613).

please tell me what is the best thing i do ? 

1. Apply NSW sponsrsip now OR wait untill this July 2013 ?

if anyone who is same board as me, please contact me

Thanks again you guys Abrar, Uday


----------



## UdayBASIS

dejumotalks said:


> Thanks Uday,
> 
> I appreciate your time and efforts.
> 
> I carefully did my research and picked the ANZSCO code, I have been lucky to have gotten jobs so related to my BSc. I really felt cheated with the result of the assessor.
> The first thing that comes to mind is to appeal, however am also thinking of adding more experience from past years that I did not include and reapplying.
> 
> What do you advise?


You are welcome!!

Yes, Your feeling of being cheated is right. Seems the Assessor did not care to check the Transcripts that you have submitted for the B Sc degree, to decide on the qualification factor.

If your additional experience falls under the same Computer Network and Systems Engineer role, then, I would suggest to go for it, if you are not too much concerned about the Assessment Fee that you have already paid.

If the answer to above question is No, then the appeal looks attractive, since the subjects you have listed are mostly relevant to the ANZSCO code. And to prove that, you have ACS's own document which lists the example units in the Higher Qualification needed.

In support of the appeal, can we find if there are actually any bachelor degree programmes, which explicitly mention the 'Computer Network & System Engineers'? If yes, then we can compare the course contents and make a list to present to ACS, to make them understand, why we feel that the assessment should have been positive in the first place itself.

The above are my concrete opinions, but decide based on the merit of the logic, which I have explained above.


BR,
Uday


----------



## dejumotalks

UdayBASIS said:


> You are welcome!!
> 
> Yes, Your feeling of being cheated is right. Seems the Assessor did not care to check the Transcripts that you have submitted for the B Sc degree, to decide on the qualification factor.
> 
> If your additional experience falls under the same Computer Network and Systems Engineer role, then, I would suggest to go for it, if you are not too much concerned about the Assessment Fee that you have already paid.
> 
> If the answer to above question is No, then the appeal looks attractive, since the subjects you have listed are mostly relevant to the ANZSCO code. And to prove that, you have ACS's own document which lists the example units in the Higher Qualification needed.
> 
> In support of the appeal, can we find if there are actually any bachelor degree programmes, which explicitly mention the 'Computer Network & System Engineers'? If yes, then we can compare the course contents and make a list to present to ACS, to make them understand, why we feel that the assessment should have been positive in the first place itself.
> 
> The above are my concrete opinions, but decide based on the merit of the logic, which I have explained above.
> 
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Ur Absolutely right. But I fear they might bring out a bizzare reason-unimaginable now.
I also feel the aSsessor did not consider my transcript as u said.

Anyways, would reapply with more experience added which is also in the same field.

Thanks a bunch, you would be good for a lawyer u know

Ur well appreciated

Best Regards,
Dej


----------



## PPbad

I contacted the Company HR , who inturn asked for the details of my manager and then got a confirmation from them about my roles and responsiblities.

So actually i followed the normal route , only with my last company i wasnt able to get becoz the company didnt agree to give.





K3tone said:


> How did you procure the experience letters as far as i am concerned the experience letters states that ... This guy has worked with us from so and so date as Consultant/Developer ... we wish him all the luck.. blah blaj... BUT it does not mention what roles and responsibilities of the employee was.... How did you manage to clear this ???


----------



## prod_farooq

*Reg ICT equivalant degree*

Hi Amol,

I am having 5 years and 9 months of IT Experience and i am mechanical engineering graduate(2007 Passed Out).I am planning for ACS skill assesment.Canu please guide me on this.

Regards,
Farooq



amolpa said:


> All,
> 
> To update on ACS skill assessment time- I have got ACS assessment done for code 261314 (Software Tester) in just 25 days and result is positive. I have done it myself with the help of this forum. So thanks to all experts and helpful guys here.
> 
> To add on to this - Bachelor of Electronics/Electronics & Telecom Enngg from India is ICT equivalant degree.
> 
> please let me know if anyone need any help/information on ACS skill Assessment.
> 
> Next is IELTS!!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Amol


----------



## UdayBASIS

dejumotalks said:


> Ur Absolutely right. But I fear they might bring out a bizzare reason-unimaginable now.
> I also feel the aSsessor did not consider my transcript as u said.
> 
> Anyways, would reapply with more experience added which is also in the same field.
> 
> Thanks a bunch, you would be good for a lawyer u know
> 
> Ur well appreciated
> 
> Best Regards,
> Dej


It is a pleasure to give back to the community, which helped me start the journey and run.

About Lawyer, I don't know if that would happen in my wildest imagination, since I have failed to clear even the IELTS Band 7!!! 

BR,
Uday


----------



## dejumotalks

UdayBASIS said:


> It is a pleasure to give back to the community, which helped me start the journey and run.
> 
> About Lawyer, I don't know if that would happen in my wildest imagination, since I have failed to clear even the IELTS Band 7!!!
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Thanks all the same, am sure others would learn from this aswell. To be on the safe side have 4+ experience before applying for ACS, u never can tell who is on the other side.

Regarding ur IELTS, I wish u success. Just be calm, you would make it. Wish you well


----------



## joluwarrior

UdayBASIS said:


> You are welcome!!
> 
> Yes, Your feeling of being cheated is right. Seems the Assessor did not care to check the Transcripts that you have submitted for the B Sc degree, to decide on the qualification factor.
> 
> If your additional experience falls under the same Computer Network and Systems Engineer role, then, I would suggest to go for it, if you are not too much concerned about the Assessment Fee that you have already paid.
> 
> If the answer to above question is No, then the appeal looks attractive, since the subjects you have listed are mostly relevant to the ANZSCO code. And to prove that, you have ACS's own document which lists the example units in the Higher Qualification needed.
> 
> In support of the appeal, can we find if there are actually any bachelor degree programmes, which explicitly mention the 'Computer Network & System Engineers'? If yes, then we can compare the course contents and make a list to present to ACS, to make them understand, why we feel that the assessment should have been positive in the first place itself.
> 
> The above are my concrete opinions, but decide based on the merit of the logic, which I have explained above.
> 
> 
> BR,
> Uday


I would not agree to the point that the transcripts were not checked by the assessor. That's too loose a miss for somebody of that stature. However, I am suprised for the fact that the assessor did not write to Dej with his confusion or doubt, if he had any. Had Dej got a chance then, it would have been a different ball game altogether.


----------



## dejumotalks

joluwarrior said:


> I would not agree to the point that the transcripts were not checked by the assessor. That's too loose a miss for somebody of that stature. However, I am suprised for the fact that the assessor did not write to Dej with his confusion or doubt, if he had any. Had Dej got a chance then, it would have been a different ball game altogether.


Hello Joluwarrior,

The assessor did not write to communicate any doubt at all.

Hence, the reason I felt cheated.


----------



## joluwarrior

PPbad said:


> I have 2 years of development background , post which i switched into white box testing . And compleletly moved into testing from 2009 . So i would say i have 4 years for Testing expereince and rest is testing + development .
> 
> I had applied on 25 - Jan fro ACS , it is stage 4 since 30 - Jan . So i am kind off worried
> 
> Thanks for ur reply


Then I am afraid to let you know that in all likelihood, your experience in testing might get more space in the assessor's mind. 4 years, that too recent, is long enough.
So you don't worry as such. Just keep yourself mentally ready that if you are told by assessor that your applications delves more into job code of "Software Tester" than the one you applied for, what would your reply be. As only on your reply, will assessor close your application, albeit within a fixed response time.


----------



## joluwarrior

dejumotalks said:


> Hello Joluwarrior,
> 
> The assessor did not write to communicate any doubt at all.
> 
> Hence, the reason I felt cheated.


That's what let my jaw drop. I can recollect feebly that we have a member here who was supposedly qualified in Electricals and control systems and stuff and still got assessed by ACS successfully. And that member i think had mentioned some communication/discussion ahd happened between him and ACS.
Alas, I don't have link to that post right now. Will only be able to give that to you once am home.
Perhaps you can get in touch with that member and get some insights.

Looking at your case, am more worried about a host of otehr ECE applicants at ACS's door.


----------



## LohPurush

dejumotalks said:


> I guess so, thanks for the reply.
> 
> I have other years of experience, but could not get someone to authorize it early, so i did not add it to the application. It might be better to add the other 2 years plus and reapply or wat do you think?


Oh, I see, I do not know, I think you can ask the same query to the ACS officer in concern and probably he'll be able to guide you. Plus you can also seek advice from our fellow mates.

BTW, can you tell exactly how much experience do you have? please split it too.


----------



## PPbad

Hi Experts,

I have a query.

Has anyone from this forum , being a software tester applied as a software engineer as Anzco code.

Kindly confirm , if so was that approved as an ACS assessment.

Thanks


----------



## LohPurush

PPbad said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have a query.
> 
> Has anyone from this forum , being a software tester applied as a software engineer as Anzco code.
> 
> Kindly confirm , if so was that approved as an ACS assessment.
> 
> Thanks


Hi PPbad,

I've applied as a software engineer though I'm a tester. However, I also had my experience in dev for 1.5 years out of the total 4+ years I'm showing.
But if your whole experience is of software tester I'd suggest software tester over engineer.


----------



## dejumotalks

ddotD said:


> Oh, I see, I do not know, I think you can ask the same query to the ACS officer in concern and probably he'll be able to guide you. Plus you can also seek advice from our fellow mates.
> 
> BTW, can you tell exactly how much experience do you have? please split it too.


In total I have 5 years and 2 months experience,

but what I submitted was a total of 3 years and 1 month - 2 years 1 month for Technical support Role and 1 year for system admin

i have 2 years 1 month experience as well in network admin which i should add in my next app.

thanks for the reply anyways.


----------



## PPbad

Thank you , i have devlopment experience and mentioned in my roles and responsibilities letter as well in the company letter head. However, my recent one is testing.

So wanted my dev experience also to be counted, so i applied as Software engineer




ddotD said:


> Hi PPbad,
> 
> I've applied as a software engineer though I'm a tester. However, I also had my experience in dev for 1.5 years out of the total 4+ years I'm showing.
> But if your whole experience is of software tester I'd suggest software tester over engineer.


----------



## joluwarrior

غزاوي محتاج;1086433 said:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
> الى ذوي القلوب الرحيمة ارجوكم النظر في موضوعي بعين الرحمة والشفقة انا اخوكم من غزة لي امي فاقده السمع في الادن الايمن وكذلك لي اخت عمرها 12عاما وتعاني من تساقط شعرها بشكل كبير وتحتاج الي علاج يومي وشهري وتحتاج الي صور cteوايضا تعاني من زيادة الكهرباء في الراس الصرع وانا المعيل لهذه العائلة لا اعمل شيئا سواء الدعاء الى الله واطلب السترة لعائلتي واخواتي عندي جميع الإثباتات لصحة كلامي وانا اطلب من الله ومنكم ان تساعدوني في بيت يسترنا انا واطفالي .
> استحلفكم بالله النظر في امري ومساعدتي العاجلة في موضوعي
> رقمي / 00972599095125


habibi...write in english please


----------



## LohPurush

dejumotalks said:


> In total I have 5 years and 2 months experience,
> 
> but what I submitted was a total of 3 years and 1 month - 2 years 1 month for Technical support Role and 1 year for system admin
> 
> i have 2 years 1 month experience as well in network admin which i should add in my next app.
> 
> thanks for the reply anyways.


I'm not sure if this is a feasible solution, but I guess your subjects show pretty much that you're from computer background. so may be, you can persuade them to get you recognized as a computer guy than a non-computer one. if they're able to agree, you might not need reapply with that extra experience.


----------



## UdayBASIS

joluwarrior said:


> That's what let my jaw drop. I can recollect feebly that we have a member here who was supposedly qualified in Electricals and control systems and stuff and still got assessed by ACS successfully. And that member i think had mentioned some communication/discussion ahd happened between him and ACS.
> Alas, I don't have link to that post right now. Will only be able to give that to you once am home.
> Perhaps you can get in touch with that member and get some insights.
> 
> Looking at your case, am more worried about a host of otehr ECE applicants at ACS's door.


Hi Warrior,

In Dej's case, the Qualification was assessed to be equivalent to ICT Major Bachelor Degree. *So, no problem whatsoever for applicants with ECE degree.*

The problem here is that, the assessor probably overlooked the fact, that most of his subjects though were relevant to the ANZSCO code 263111(Computer network & Systems Engineer), this was decided otherwise and they have asked for 4 years relevant experience rather than the 2 years needed for somebody with a relevant qualification for the nominated occupation.

Hence, I was mentioning that a thorough look over the course subjects would help!

BR,
Uday


----------



## UdayBASIS

dejumotalks said:


> In total I have 5 years and 2 months experience,
> 
> but what I submitted was a total of 3 years and 1 month - 2 years 1 month for Technical support Role and 1 year for system admin
> 
> i have 2 years 1 month experience as well in network admin which i should add in my next app.
> 
> thanks for the reply anyways.


Hi Dej,

I guess, you don't have to apply for a new assessment. You can rather go via the 'Review' mode, since you have your 3 years 1 month experience assessed already. 
I believe this could be quick enough!


----------



## dejumotalks

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi Dej,
> 
> I guess, you don't have to apply for a new assessment. You can rather go via the 'Review' mode, since you have your 3 years 1 month experience assessed already.
> I believe this could be quick enough!


Ok , I understand your point a review might be appropriate indeed. Any Links for review process and procedure.

I appreciate


----------



## Sanje

Hi All,

Is it advisable to submit for the SS of NSW now? I believe only 65% of the occupation ceiling has been completed. My occupation code is 261313 (Software engineer). 
Kindly advise.


----------



## sajeesh salim

Hi all,

After read through all those comments, pertaining to the software tester occupation skill assessment, i have badly doubt about my application successfulness. The reason is this, i have three years of experience in software testing and my application was submitted under software engineer anzco cod.What will happen to my skill assessment? will it be rejected? can i change anzco code now?.My application was submitted on 4th february and it is now in with assessor.


----------



## misguided

Sanje said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is it advisable to submit for the SS of NSW now? I believe only 65% of the occupation ceiling has been completed. My occupation code is 261313 (Software engineer).
> Kindly advise.


Hi Sanje , 
From where do you get the above stats? I want to check the same for victoria.


----------



## smahesh202

Slowly loosing my hope to make March 18th invite round.


----------



## jyotikhtr

Sanje said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is it advisable to submit for the SS of NSW now? I believe only 65% of the occupation ceiling has been completed. My occupation code is 261313 (Software engineer).
> Kindly advise.


Hi Sanje,


Where do guys see the occupation ceiling ? Can you please let me know what % is completed for Systems Administrator for NSW ? 

Thanks in advance.

Regards.


----------



## Abrar

Hi Sanje,

If you have 60 points without SS then you can go ahead without SS for Software Engineer. You shall surely be invited provided you apply before its ceiling point reaches (Which doesn't look possible before June).

Regards,
Sanje.



Sanje said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is it advisable to submit for the SS of NSW now? I believe only 65% of the occupation ceiling has been completed. My occupation code is 261313 (Software engineer).
> Kindly advise.


----------



## Abrar

Hi Mahesh,

I'm also in the situation. 18th March not looking possible now.

Also not many results in this week. Right?

Regards,
Abrar.



smahesh202 said:


> Slowly loosing my hope to make March 18th invite round.


----------



## Abrar

Hi,

I believe, Sanje was referring to general occupation ceiling of Software Engineer. He was not referring the percentage of SS applicants.

To analyze general occupation ceiling, view Report in this link. SkillSelect 

Regards,
Abrar.




misguided said:


> Hi Sanje ,
> From where do you get the above stats? I want to check the same for victoria.





jyotikhtr said:


> Hi Sanje,
> 
> 
> Where do guys see the occupation ceiling ? Can you please let me know what % is completed for Systems Administrator for NSW ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards.


----------



## va13

smahesh/abrar,

same here.. I check every morning in hope maybe today it has moved to 'in process' but all in vain.. 
I applied on 14 Jan and application went to Stage 4 on 5 Feb.
when did ur application move to stage 4?


----------



## jayptl

HI all

According to last few reports of skill select.. last 2 months report shows they dont fill up or get enough skill person as per quota..

Its seems that DIAC may reduce points to 55 pts for qulifiying??

wt u guys think??


----------



## Abrar

Hi,

My application moved to Stage 4 on 7th Feb. (took long time to move from Stage 2 to Stage 4 though my application never stopped at Stage 3).

There are few other forum guys who have applied in January. Like Bliss, Ramanj, SS28, divyanag87, Coolbuddy2013, Ppbad, Anupriya, etc... Don't know if anybody of them have got result but not updated in forum OR still awaiting for result like us. :noidea:

Regards,
Abrar.



va13 said:


> smahesh/abrar,
> 
> same here.. I check every morning in hope maybe today it has moved to 'in process' but all in vain..
> I applied on 14 Jan and application went to Stage 4 on 5 Feb.
> when did ur application move to stage 4?


----------



## jety

Hi everyone, I've also applied for ACS on 31 January and went to Stage 3 on 7th Feb, submitted additional documents and progressed to Stage 4 on 14th Feb. Still awaiting results.

I would like to ask those who already have gotten their case finalized whether their application ID number online that is given is the same as finalized results?

E.g.
My Skills Assessment Ref No: 726446
My Skills Applicant No: 3189419 (This was on my email during Stage 3 request for doc)
Reference Number in Case Finalized = ?????


----------



## anupriya

Abrar said:


> Hi,
> 
> My application moved to Stage 4 on 7th Feb. (took long time to move from Stage 2 to Stage 4 though my application never stopped at Stage 3).
> 
> There are few other forum guys who have applied in January. Like Bliss, Ramanj, SS28, divyanag87, Coolbuddy2013, Ppbad, Anupriya, etc... Don't know if anybody of them have got result but not updated in forum OR still awaiting for result like us. :noidea:
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Hi Mine moved to stage 4 on 4th February, but till date with assessor, hoping to make it to 18th March round


----------



## sajeesh salim

sajeesh salim said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After read through all those comments, pertaining to the software tester occupation skill assessment, i have badly doubt about my application successfulness. The reason is this, i have three years of experience in software testing and my application was submitted under software engineer anzco cod.What will happen to my skill assessment? will it be rejected? can i change anzco code now?.My application was submitted on 4th february and it is now in with assessor.


could anyone reply for this?


----------



## ramanj

Abrar said:


> Hi,
> 
> My application moved to Stage 4 on 7th Feb. (took long time to move from Stage 2 to Stage 4 though my application never stopped at Stage 3).
> 
> There are few other forum guys who have applied in January. Like Bliss, Ramanj, SS28, divyanag87, Coolbuddy2013, Ppbad, Anupriya, etc... Don't know if anybody of them have got result but not updated in forum OR still awaiting for result like us. :noidea:
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Hey I am still waiting patiently for the result, lets hope for the best!


----------



## divyanag87

Abrar said:


> Hi,
> 
> My application moved to Stage 4 on 7th Feb. (took long time to move from Stage 2 to Stage 4 though my application never stopped at Stage 3).
> 
> There are few other forum guys who have applied in January. Like Bliss, Ramanj, SS28, divyanag87, Coolbuddy2013, Ppbad, Anupriya, etc... Don't know if anybody of them have got result but not updated in forum OR still awaiting for result like us. :noidea:
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


I have applied on 18th January under software engineer code . 
Strangely the application date has changed to 19th January. Its showing "With Assessor" stage currently. 

My husband applied as Systems Analyst on January 18th and he got his assessment as positive.


----------



## venkatravinder

Hi guys,

I got a small doubt.
Is it that before applying (not considering the 5 points from state sponsorship) to SS one should have 60 points.
Or is it that one should add 5 points from SS to reach 60 

I presently have 55 points without Adding 5 points given by SS.

Please advice


----------



## joluwarrior

sajeesh salim said:


> could anyone reply for this?


Be calm. Don't lose hope and belief in your efforts and application. Assessor notify the applicant if their job duties, as mentioned in work ex letters, are different from the nominated job code. If the duties match with a different job code, they notify the applicant and ask you to change the code in your application. 

So pls don't worry. Instead get mentally ready for such a question if asked in future by the assessor. 

I had also entered the assessment with code for software engineer but exited with Developer programmer on assessor's recommendation. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## va13

The impatience is for getting the application assigned and approaching the 18th March round.
Right now its just sitting in somebody's queue


----------



## PPbad

Hi Abrar,

I have still not got the results. will keep you all posted if my assessment is complete.

Thanks




Abrar said:


> Hi,
> 
> My application moved to Stage 4 on 7th Feb. (took long time to move from Stage 2 to Stage 4 though my application never stopped at Stage 3).
> 
> There are few other forum guys who have applied in January. Like Bliss, Ramanj, SS28, divyanag87, Coolbuddy2013, Ppbad, Anupriya, etc... Don't know if anybody of them have got result but not updated in forum OR still awaiting for result like us. :noidea:
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


----------



## Abrar

Hi Saleem,

Can you tell how much total experience you have applied for?

As per my understanding, you cannot change your code now unless specifically asked by ACS Assessor. When ACS assessor study the documents in Stage 4(In Progress) stage, many a times they asks applicant to change their code to a suitable one. 

Regards,
Abrar



sajeesh salim said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After read through all those comments, pertaining to the software tester occupation skill assessment, i have badly doubt about my application successfulness. The reason is this, i have three years of experience in software testing and my application was submitted under software engineer anzco cod.What will happen to my skill assessment? will it be rejected? can i change anzco code now?.My application was submitted on 4th february and it is now in with assessor.


----------



## UdayBASIS

dejumotalks said:


> Ok , I understand your point a review might be appropriate indeed. Any Links for review process and procedure.
> 
> I appreciate


Hi Dej,

Check this wizard for the Review process: http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...ls-Assessment-Wizard-Guide-1-July-2012-V1.pdf

Also, while applying via 'Online Application' choose the third option 'Linking to an earlier application'. This will give you options for Review.

BR,
Uday


----------



## sajeesh salim

joluwarrior said:


> Be calm. Don't lose hope and belief in your efforts and application. Assessor notify the applicant if their job duties, as mentioned in work ex letters, are different from the nominated job code. If the duties match with a different job code, they notify the applicant and ask you to change the code in your application.
> 
> So pls don't worry. Instead get mentally ready for such a question if asked in future by the assessor.
> 
> I had also entered the assessment with code for software engineer but exited with Developer programmer on assessor's recommendation.
> 
> Hope this helps.


havoooooooooooooo...relaxed...thanks bro:clap2:


----------



## sajeesh salim

Abrar said:


> Hi Saleem,
> 
> Can you tell how much total experience you have applied for?
> 
> As per my understanding, you cannot change your code now unless specifically asked by ACS Assessor. When ACS assessor study the documents in Stage 4(In Progress) stage, many a times they asks applicant to change their code to a suitable one.
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar


actually the application belongs to my wife and she has total 3.6 years of experience nevertheless it is not recent..


----------



## taka985

venkatravinder said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got a small doubt.
> Is it that before applying (not considering the 5 points from state sponsorship) to SS one should have 60 points.
> Or is it that one should add 5 points from SS to reach 60
> 
> I presently have 55 points without Adding 5 points given by SS.
> 
> Please advice


Hi Venkat,

You should add 5 points for SS to reach 60.
At least, I've done it this way and my EOI is submitted with 60 points.

Regards,
AB


----------



## snehaaus

ddotD said:


> I'm not sure if this is a feasible solution, but I guess your subjects show pretty much that you're from computer background. so may be, you can persuade them to get you recognized as a computer guy than a non-computer one. if they're able to agree, you might not need reapply with that extra experience.


Hello ddotD,

I am in a bit of a dilemma  and when i saw your signature i felt that maybe you can help!! I do hope so.
I see that your 1st round ACS got rejected. If you dont mind, may i ask what was the reason? did u have to change the acs code for the 2nd assessment?
did they charge you extra for the 2nd assessment? did they guide you on why the assessment was rejected so that you could get it right in the 2nd lap?
i have submitted for the assessment but unfortunately when i saw that the systems analyst role had hit the ceiling i dropped in a mail to acs asking for the procedure to change the skill code.. they were very prompt and directly went ahead and changed my code. I was devastated when i saw the response from asc today morning. i am a systems analyst and i wonder if i wud be rejected cos of my code. cannot afford to go into another round of assessment if thats what all of this is going to lead into.

Your help in this regard will be of great support!!

Thanks


----------



## bliss

Abrar said:


> Hi,
> 
> My application moved to Stage 4 on 7th Feb. (took long time to move from Stage 2 to Stage 4 though my application never stopped at Stage 3).
> 
> There are few other forum guys who have applied in January. Like Bliss, Ramanj, SS28, divyanag87, Coolbuddy2013, Ppbad, Anupriya, etc... Don't know if anybody of them have got result but not updated in forum OR still awaiting for result like us. :noidea:
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Hi Abrar,
We are in same boat , My spouse applied on 6th Jan and moved to stage 4 on 23rd Jan, still it shows with assessor ,mine was on stage 3 for a week and moved to stage 4 on 2nd Feb, status is with assessor. I am wondering if its really going to take 12 weeks time.



Thanks & Regards,
Bliss


----------



## PPbad

Hi ,
Can some one help me with this.
I have query with the ACS assessment steps
This is for my Hubby 
He is a B.E(ECE) graduate and has around 12 years of experience. These are the details 
He has worked as a Support hardware engineer for 2 years and then moved into an other company as Senior support engineer and worked for 2 years in that Level. Then he moved in Technical account management for different clients , in which he was there was 3 years. Later he moved as a Business analyst and project management role in which he has been for almost 4 years now.

I am not sure if i have do a RPL for his profile . Also not actually sure if i could apply as a Business analyst , will all his years of experience counted.

Kindly help i am totally confused


----------



## snehaaus

joluwarrior said:


> Be calm. Don't lose hope and belief in your efforts and application. Assessor notify the applicant if their job duties, as mentioned in work ex letters, are different from the nominated job code. If the duties match with a different job code, they notify the applicant and ask you to change the code in your application.
> 
> So pls don't worry. Instead get mentally ready for such a question if asked in future by the assessor.
> 
> I had also entered the assessment with code for software engineer but exited with Developer programmer on assessor's recommendation.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Hello Joluwarrior... jus tposted a similar query. but got the answer from the abv post that you had sent out earlier.
just wanted to thank you for the answer and also... for the advice to keep calm.. i hope i can. cos this aus visa is currently a door which is open when many have closed.  fingers crossed.


----------



## joluwarrior

snehaaus said:


> Hello Joluwarrior... jus tposted a similar query. but got the answer from the abv post that you had sent out earlier.
> just wanted to thank you for the answer and also... for the advice to keep calm.. i hope i can. cos this aus visa is currently a door which is open when many have closed.  fingers crossed.


My pleasure to help as far as i can.
But what exactly happened to your assessment ? Has it been rejected ?
Also if you are planning to migrate to Australia, why does your profile shows Bahrain ?


----------



## thumbsup

*ACS results*

Hello all, its just and update.. I am not sure if you guys remember or not. My husband's ACS came +ve but there was no mention of Australia experience and that AU experience was merged with overseas (India in our case) exp. We sent the email on the same day of the result (25th Feb) and the CO after verifying it, issued the amended letter which was still not the desired one.

After 3-4 times of issuing the letter with different different details, we finally got the correct (and desired) letter with AU and India exp mentioned perfectly... not to mention Major in computing (BTech in Electrical).

Cheers,


----------



## Abrar

Congratulations!!! Fruitful result after all the hard work. And thanks for the update, it shall help others if they face similar situation.

Regards,
Abrar



thumbsup said:


> Hello all, its just and update.. I am not sure if you guys remember or not. My husband's ACS came +ve but there was no mention of Australia experience and that AU experience was merged with overseas (India in our case) exp. We sent the email on the same day of the result (25th Feb) and the CO after verifying it, issued the amended letter which was still not the desired one.
> 
> After 3-4 times of issuing the letter with different different details, we finally got the correct (and desired) letter with AU and India exp mentioned perfectly... not to mention Major in computing (BTech in Electrical).
> 
> Cheers,


----------



## UdayBASIS

thumbsup said:


> Hello all, its just and update.. I am not sure if you guys remember or not. My husband's ACS came +ve but there was no mention of Australia experience and that AU experience was merged with overseas (India in our case) exp. We sent the email on the same day of the result (25th Feb) and the CO after verifying it, issued the amended letter which was still not the desired one.
> 
> After 3-4 times of issuing the letter with different different details, we finally got the correct (and desired) letter with AU and India exp mentioned perfectly... not to mention Major in computing (BTech in Electrical).
> 
> Cheers,


Glad to hear that!

Will definitely help fellow applicants relax and take right steps to get the desired one.

BR,
Uday


----------



## joluwarrior

thumbsup said:


> Hello all, its just and update.. I am not sure if you guys remember or not. My husband's ACS came +ve but there was no mention of Australia experience and that AU experience was merged with overseas (India in our case) exp. We sent the email on the same day of the result (25th Feb) and the CO after verifying it, issued the amended letter which was still not the desired one.
> 
> After 3-4 times of issuing the letter with different different details, we finally got the correct (and desired) letter with AU and India exp mentioned perfectly... not to mention Major in computing (BTech in Electrical).
> 
> Cheers,


Durign the assessment period, did the assessor come back to you with any questions on relevance of qualification i.e. BTech in EE to the work ex. claimed ?


----------



## PPbad

Can some one please guide me .Any help in this is much appreciated.



PPbad said:


> Hi ,
> Can some one help me with this.
> I have query with the ACS assessment steps
> This is for my Hubby
> He is a B.E(ECE) graduate and has around 12 years of experience. These are the details
> He has worked as a Support hardware engineer for 2 years and then moved into an other company as Senior support engineer and worked for 2 years in that Level. Then he moved in Technical account management for different clients , in which he was there was 3 years. Later he moved as a Business analyst and project management role in which he has been for almost 4 years now.
> 
> I am not sure if i have do a RPL for his profile . Also not actually sure if i could apply as a Business analyst , will all his years of experience counted.
> 
> Kindly help i am totally confused


----------



## randika

Hi All,

Can you please give me a help regarding the skill assessment and EOI?

I have B.Sc. (Physical Science) Degree with subjects Computer Science, Chemistry, Physics, Applied Mathematics. It consists with 90 credits(24 credits in ICT Content).

I have SCJP (Sun Certified Java Programmer) certificate and MCPD (Microsoft Certified Professional Developer).

I have 3 years working experience as a Software Engineer.

* Will the skill assessment be positive with these qualifications & experience?
* Can I use my B.Sc. degree for claim 15 points in the EOI?

Thanks,
Ran.


----------



## thumbsup

joluwarrior said:


> Durign the assessment period, did the assessor come back to you with any questions on relevance of qualification i.e. BTech in EE to the work ex. claimed ?


Thanks UdayBasis, Abrar and joluwarrior - Yes I posted it just for an FYI since there was a question regarding this a week ago; and members have always doubt about the kind of degree (apart from CS and IT) they have.

I also had similar doubts but couple of queries to ACS people before submitting the application helped me gaining confidence that I don't need to go thru RPL

To your question joluwarrior, no, assessor did not ask any thing regarding exp or qualification... just a letter on 25th feb which I requested them to correct.

Cheers!


----------



## joluwarrior

thumbsup said:


> Thanks UdayBasis, Abrar and joluwarrior - Yes I posted it just for an FYI since there was a question regarding this a week ago; and members have always doubt about the kind of degree (apart from CS and IT) they have.
> 
> I also had similar doubts but couple of queries to ACS people before submitting the application helped me gaining confidence that I don't need to go thru RPL
> 
> To your question joluwarrior, no, assessor did not ask any thing regarding exp or qualification... just a letter on 25th feb which I requested them to correct.
> 
> Cheers!


That's really nice. And thanks for the info.
I asked as we had a member yesterday rejected as CO didn't find his qualification to be closely related to the nominated job code and so rejected for lack of 4 years exp.


----------



## thumbsup

PPbad said:


> Can some one please guide me .Any help in this is much appreciated.
> 
> Hi ,
> Can some one help me with this.
> I have query with the ACS assessment steps
> This is for my Hubby
> He is a B.E(ECE) graduate and has around 12 years of experience. These are the details
> He has worked as a Support hardware engineer for 2 years and then moved into an other company as Senior support engineer and worked for 2 years in that Level. Then he moved in Technical account management for different clients , in which he was there was 3 years. Later he moved as a Business analyst and project management role in which he has been for almost 4 years now.
> 
> I am not sure if i have do a RPL for his profile . Also not actually sure if i could apply as a Business analyst , will all his years of experience counted.
> 
> Kindly help i am totally confused



Hello, I am not sure about the job code you should apply, but you can surely proceed with normal processing. What I would advise is - Select a job code for Business Analyst (current profile) and with all the experience letters from previous organizations, go with normal route. CO will ask you if he is not happy with the courses in B.E as part of ICT and would ask you to pay difference amount of RPL and normal processing.

one of the questions I asked to ACS guys is - do communication subjects are considered as part of ICT. they reply came YES. so ECE should be gud enuf I believe unless it is really from a very third grade university..

Hope that helps!


----------



## PPbad

Thank you , this helps . I would apply as BA . 

One challenge with his profile is , he has been in the same company for 10 years now , so i am not sure how i would show the Split up of his roles played.

Can you please suggest something for that .

Thanks



thumbsup said:


> Hello, I am not sure about the job code you should apply, but you can surely proceed with normal processing. What I would advise is - Select a job code for Business Analyst (current profile) and with all the experience letters from previous organizations, go with normal route. CO will ask you if he is not happy with the courses in B.E as part of ICT and would ask you to pay difference amount of RPL and normal processing.
> 
> one of the questions I asked to ACS guys is - do communication subjects are considered as part of ICT. they reply came YES. so ECE should be gud enuf I believe unless it is really from a very third grade university..
> 
> Hope that helps!


----------



## thumbsup

PPbad said:


> Thank you , this helps . I would apply as BA .
> 
> One challenge with his profile is , he has been in the same company for 10 years now , so i am not sure how i would show the Split up of his roles played.
> 
> Can you please suggest something for that .
> 
> Thanks


Not sure how much I can be of help in this. In India, as most of us belong to Service industry, so this should be a common concern as we serve diff client with same organization.

Two options - 
1. gather the gist of all the roles and responsibilities in your each profile and try to put all of them together in one page. As we say experience letter should not be of more than one page, but it will actually lead to confusion, I believe. Also you need to get it signed from your supervisor so I guess it will be a mess.

2, option, submit experience letter for each of you profile with signature of your supervisor.. 

Not sure if there is any other better option. Any other member would like to suggest here???


----------



## Sanje

Abrar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I believe, Sanje was referring to general occupation ceiling of Software Engineer. He was not referring the percentage of SS applicants.
> 
> To analyze general occupation ceiling, view Report in this link. SkillSelect
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.



Yes Abrar. YOu are correct.

Really sorry i messed up othersss


----------



## joluwarrior

thumbsup said:


> Not sure how much I can be of help in this. In India, as most of us belong to Service industry, so this should be a common concern as we serve diff client with same organization.
> 
> Two options -
> 1. gather the gist of all the roles and responsibilities in your each profile and try to put all of them together in one page. As we say experience letter should not be of more than one page, but it will actually lead to confusion, I believe. Also you need to get it signed from your supervisor so I guess it will be a mess.
> 
> 2, option, submit experience letter for each of you profile with signature of your supervisor..
> 
> Not sure if there is any other better option. Any other member would like to suggest here???


PPbad,
Compile all duties and/or responsibilities as appropriate for BA in the ref. letter you gonna prepare. I know it can be tough to fit in 1 page. But i had one of my ref. letters spanning 2 pages and ACS did not object.

Additionally, see if you can uplaod a resume which describes all roles in detail across the span of his employment. I say "if" here as I have not handled ACS online application interface myself. My agent had done it on behalf of me. However, I did submti my detailed resume to the agent.
So if resume can be uploaded in the online application, that would accentuate the brief work ref. letter.


----------



## UdayBASIS

PPbad said:


> Thank you , this helps . I would apply as BA .
> 
> One challenge with his profile is , he has been in the same company for 10 years now , so i am not sure how i would show the Split up of his roles played.
> 
> Can you please suggest something for that .
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

ACS does not allows for any other document than Employment Reference Letter or Statutory declaration per Employment Tenure for upload.

*Option-1:*If you are ok with splitting the current employment tenure according to the role played, then get each Employment reference letter for a role and apply accordingly
*Challenge: I have not heard of a company so far providing such many Employment reference letters for each role. But you can try.

*Option-2:* If the applicant has had a linear progression in the career (not a Radical shift in career), hence most of the roles & responsibilities overlap between successive designations, hence prepare a single Employment reference letter with all those mentioned with the latest designation also.
Challenge: Getting the complete list of roles and responsibilities in a single page (Don't think it is much of a challenge) for the Employment reference letter. Even if it runs over to a couple of pages, as warrior has mentioned, it wont be much of an issue.

*Bottom Line*: Do not bother much about the petty details. This is not a Job application. Just mention all those main points relevant to the Job code and with the latest designation, get a Employment reference Letter and submit it.

BR,
Uday


----------



## PPbad

Thank you Uday and Joluwarrior . I will try to do that .





UdayBASIS said:


> Hi,
> 
> ACS does not allows for any other document than Employment Reference Letter or Statutory declaration per Employment Tenure for upload.
> 
> *Option-1:*If you are ok with splitting the current employment tenure according to the role played, then get each Employment reference letter for a role and apply accordingly
> *Challenge: I have not heard of a company so far providing such many Employment reference letters for each role. But you can try.
> 
> *Option-2:* If the applicant has had a linear progression in the career (not a Radical shift in career), hence most of the roles & responsibilities overlap between successive designations, hence prepare a single Employment reference letter with all those mentioned with the latest designation also.
> Challenge: Getting the complete list of roles and responsibilities in a single page (Don't think it is much of a challenge) for the Employment reference letter. Even if it runs over to a couple of pages, as warrior has mentioned, it wont be much of an issue.
> 
> *Bottom Line*: Do not bother much about the petty details. This is not a Job application. Just mention all those main points relevant to the Job code and with the latest designation, get a Employment reference Letter and submit it.
> 
> BR,
> Uday


----------



## UdayBASIS

PPbad said:


> Thank you Uday and Joluwarrior . I will try to do that .


Hey,

On a Lighter note, there is also a 'LIKE' button to lighten us up!

BR,
Uday


----------



## PPbad

If i was thinking straight i would have done it . Anyhow , i am totally worried and confused at this point of time.

Feel like banging my head , have been feeling it for the past 2 days and this wait is killing me .





UdayBASIS said:


> Hey,
> 
> On a Lighter note, there is also a 'LIKE' button to lighten us up!
> 
> BR,
> Uday


----------



## joluwarrior

PPbad said:


> If i was thinking straight i would have done it . Anyhow , i am totally worried and confused at this point of time.
> 
> Feel like banging my head , have been feeling it for the past 2 days and this wait is killing me .


Come on ma'am...cheer up. relax over these queries. it's part and parcel of this process. But it's an amazing journey, at the end of which you would not fret over how many days you were submerged in worry; instead through the experience you gain in this process, you would challenge yourself towards higher grounds.

If I can be candid in sharing my experience, I spent the entire summer of 2012 to get work ex. letters ready for my previous experience in India. You can imagine how tough it can be to get them from India while physically present in Kuwait. In fact, I had lost all hope at one point of time. But you see, it's tough to beat one's destiny. Just takes some time to identify the correct path.

So buck up. It's a relay race and not a stampede. Don't be afraid of toppling over. Peers here are always available to support you


----------



## Abrar

Hi Randika,

Even I have also done B.Sc. (Mathematics, Statistics & Computer Science) and little concerend if ACS would consider my Bachelor Degree equivalent to AQF Bachelor Degree with major in ICT. 

However, I believe they should accept it. I'm expecting my result max. by next week.  . My result shall give you a hint. 

If they accept your bachelor degree equivalent to AQF ICT Bachelor Degree then with 3 years of SE experience, you can certainly move ahead. 

Regards,
Abrar



randika said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can you please give me a help regarding the skill assessment and EOI?
> 
> I have B.Sc. (Physical Science) Degree with subjects Computer Science, Chemistry, Physics, Applied Mathematics. It consists with 90 credits(24 credits in ICT Content).
> 
> I have SCJP (Sun Certified Java Programmer) certificate and MCPD (Microsoft Certified Professional Developer).
> 
> I have 3 years working experience as a Software Engineer.
> 
> * Will the skill assessment be positive with these qualifications & experience?
> * Can I use my B.Sc. degree for claim 15 points in the EOI?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ran.


----------



## UdayBASIS

Hi Ppbad,

Well, first of all!! Do not take the below as advice, as an old saying goes, 'The only free thing available in the world is ADVICE' - So basically you know - NO VALUE!

Do not take things way more seriously than they deserve!

Needless to say that, It is really a huge decision for Migration. Especially after knowing all the possible consequences of this decision, and this needs courage! This courage has to be big enough, when one is married and having kid/s on the personal front and on the professional side, already sitting on a well settled Job with lifestyle.

The details to implement them, are way more important, because they are the key to migration. Often one can be in unenviable position, to prepare for this. But, this is what makes us challenging ourselves to come out of our comfort zone and prepare our self for the longer journey of life in OZ.

Going through the ACS site (in our case), this forum and other forums elsewhere, and blogs such as superm(Forum member) are more than adequate to prepare the drafts. At least that is what I truly feel and believe.

But, by giving it more due, we are only stressing ourselves. All seemingly complicated issues have very pragmatic solutions, which are at times, very simple. In our case, ACS too knows that, we (applicants) have varying roles and responsibilities across a single tenure and they too are very practical in handling. If in doubt, they do communicate back to us for clarification, so that, it is win-win on both sides.

Hope, it could make things easier in the head, in the longer journey, which we all have chose to have!


BR,
Uday


----------



## joluwarrior

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi Ppbad,
> 
> Well, first of all!! Do not take the below as advice, as an old saying goes, 'The only free thing available in the world is ADVICE'
> 
> Do not take things way more seriously than they deserve!
> 
> Needless to say that, It is really a huge decision for Migration. Especially after knowing all the possible consequences of this decision, and this needs courage! This courage has to be big enough, when one is married and having kid/s on the personal front and on the professional side, already sitting on a well settled Job with lifestyle.
> 
> The details to implement them, are way more important, because they are the key to migration. Often one can be in unenviable position, to prepare for this. But, this is what makes us challenging ourselves to come out of our comfort zone and prepare our self for the longer journey of life in OZ.
> 
> Going through the ACS site (in our case), this forum and other forums elsewhere, and blogs such as superm(Forum member) are more than adequate to prepare the drafts. At least that is what I truly feel and believe.
> 
> But, by giving it more due, we are only stressing ourselves. All seemingly complicated issues have very pragmatic solutions, which are at times, very simple. In our case, ACS too knows that, we (applicants) have varying roles and responsibilities across a single tenure and they too are very practical in handling. If in doubt, they do communicate back to us for clarification, so that, it is win-win on both sides.
> 
> Hope, it could make things easier in the head, in the longer journey, which we all have chose to have!
> 
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Uday,
Can i be your writing examiner for April 06 ?


----------



## UdayBASIS

joluwarrior said:


> Uday,
> Can i be your writing examiner for April 06 ?


Hi Warrior,

1) I am more than willing to have you as my writing examiner, on the basis of our association here. (I do think, I will get good bands than I would deserve, If You were to be). 

2) For the above to materialize at least in my dream, I would need you to evaluate my above post and publish the score. (I mean the true score, which I might deserve).

BR,
Uday


----------



## joluwarrior

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi Warrior,
> 
> 1) I am more than willing to have you as my writing examiner, on the basis of our association here. (I do think, I will get good bands than I would deserve, If You were to be).
> 
> 2) For the above to materialize at least in my dream, I would need you to evaluate my above post and publish the score. (I mean the true score, which I might deserve).
> 
> BR,
> Uday


But Uday I must admit. Since meeting you here from your first post, your writing has improved by leaps and bounds. Two aspects are quite clearly visible now in your passages here - coherence and logical sequence.

I think April 06 now for you will boil down to the content. The nuances are already in place. Pls. take care that the other sections don't get messed up.

All the best !!


----------



## UdayBASIS

joluwarrior said:


> But Uday I must admit. Since meeting you here from your first post, your writing has improved by leaps and bounds. Two aspects are quite clearly visible now in your passages here - coherence and logical sequence.
> 
> I think April 06 now for you will boil down to the content. The nuances are already in place. Pls. take care that the other sections don't get messed up.
> 
> All the best !!


Well, Thanks Bro!!

Just feel like got a boost (Your post is the secret of my energy).

About content - Lets hope!

Messing up - glad that you have reminded me, because slowly I was resigning to my old self of 'Studying(rather it could be reading) just before exams'. This would keep me on track!

BR,
Uday


----------



## PPbad

I understand everybody is gone through a lot of hardship to go through this process, same in my case too. It was actually a tough decision for me also to make . But at the end of the day, i definitely wanted to have a change and take a plunge . So i decided to apply , but when things are becoming so close , i am starting to feel the heat. I think i am becoming nervous and all weird thoughts keep coming.

I am happy that this forum is supporting each other in all the situation. Kudos to all of you . 
-Padma


----------



## superm

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi Ppbad,
> 
> Well, first of all!! Do not take the below as advice, as an old saying goes, 'The only free thing available in the world is ADVICE' - So basically you know - NO VALUE!
> 
> Do not take things way more seriously than they deserve!
> 
> Needless to say that, It is really a huge decision for Migration. Especially after knowing all the possible consequences of this decision, and this needs courage! This courage has to be big enough, when one is married and having kid/s on the personal front and on the professional side, already sitting on a well settled Job with lifestyle.
> 
> The details to implement them, are way more important, because they are the key to migration. Often one can be in unenviable position, to prepare for this. But, this is what makes us challenging ourselves to come out of our comfort zone and prepare our self for the longer journey of life in OZ.
> 
> Going through the ACS site (in our case), this forum and other forums elsewhere, and blogs such as superm(Forum member) are more than adequate to prepare the drafts. At least that is what I truly feel and believe.
> 
> But, by giving it more due, we are only stressing ourselves. All seemingly complicated issues have very pragmatic solutions, which are at times, very simple. In our case, ACS too knows that, we (applicants) have varying roles and responsibilities across a single tenure and they too are very practical in handling. If in doubt, they do communicate back to us for clarification, so that, it is win-win on both sides.
> 
> Hope, it could make things easier in the head, in the longer journey, *which we all have chose to have!*
> 
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Should not it be 'which we all have chosen to have' or just 'which we all have chosen'
;p

Rest very well written, best of luck for exam


----------



## Sanje

HI All,

Now I am going to lodge the NSW nominations and have some concerns regarding the documents they ask. code : software engineer

1. Do we need to certify the ACS result from authorized person ?
2. what is requirement certify person should hold? ( content in Stamp)
3. I don't all the payslips? is it Ok?
4. How many payslip we should submit ?
5. Can i submit certified bank passbook copy as a payslips ?
6. what is mean by "Letters of Reference" ?

7. In the FORM1 , under "EMPLOYMENT HISTORY" section,
should we write each designations( ex: Senior Software engineer, Software Engineer)
Current company , now i am senior software engineer,but joined as software engineer.
Do i need to put two records for same company ?

8. I got the ACS result sheet via my agent . But i am not sure it is a genuine copy . i checked with one of my friend and there is different logo in my friend's result sheet . How can i verify my result sheet ? 


hope everyone help me to figure out this mess .
thanks .


----------



## Sanje

sunnydee said:


> I applied for Skill Assessment on Jan 18,2013. Got a + today Morning :clap2::clap2:.
> IELTS Is next ..
> 
> I have a question, Do we need to get band 7 in each section ?
> to me 7 in writing looks distant dream


Hi Sunny,

i need to verify ACS result sheet and please PM me .


----------



## LohPurush

Hi snehaaus,

Technically even I haven't cleared the ACS round yet so I'm not the best person to seek advice on this. However, I'll answer your questions as per my understanding. PFT in line.



snehaaus said:


> Hello ddotD,
> 
> I am in a bit of a dilemma  and when i saw your signature i felt that maybe you can help!! I do hope so.
> 
> I see that your 1st round ACS got rejected. If you dont mind, may i ask what was the reason?
> My qualification is BE(E&TC), as per ACS I needed to complete 4 years before applying. However, I applied slightly after I completed 3 years. Hence the result.
> 
> 
> did u have to change the acs code for the 2nd assessment?
> No, since the reason was the* lack of experience* and not the *nature of experience*, I did not need to change the code.
> 
> did they charge you extra for the 2nd assessment?
> It wasn't any extra money, but yes, they charged the whole application fee as it was a new application.
> 
> 
> did they guide you on why the assessment was rejected so that you could get it right in the 2nd lap?
> Well, they did mention clearly that my application was rejected due to lack of 4 years experience, I simply waited for 4 years to complete and resubmitted everything with just the latest details.
> 
> i have submitted for the assessment but unfortunately when i saw that the systems analyst role had hit the ceiling i dropped in a mail to acs asking for the procedure to change the skill code.. they were very prompt and directly went ahead and changed my code. I was devastated when i saw the response from asc today morning. i am a systems analyst and i wonder if i wud be rejected cos of my code.
> You'll have to check if the roles and responsibilities of the current code match with those of the previous code, if so you don't have to change any experience certificates or affidavits. Otherwise, if they are different, I'm not sure what happens check with other fellas on the forum and see if you can request the office to recall the same & produce with changes required. I'd suggest to do it as early as possible.
> 
> cannot afford to go into another round of assessment if thats what all of this is going to lead into.
> No comments.
> 
> Your help in this regard will be of great support!!
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Sanje

Hi superm, Uday,Abrar ....
pls give your comments on this....



Sanje said:


> HI All,
> 
> Now I am going to lodge the NSW nominations and have some concerns regarding the documents they ask. code : software engineer
> 
> 1. Do we need to certify the ACS result from authorized person ?
> 2. what is requirement certify person should hold? ( content in Stamp)
> 3. I don't all the payslips? is it Ok?
> 4. How many payslip we should submit ?
> 5. Can i submit certified bank passbook copy as a payslips ?
> 6. what is mean by "Letters of Reference" ?
> 
> 7. In the FORM1 , under "EMPLOYMENT HISTORY" section,
> should we write each designations( ex: Senior Software engineer, Software Engineer)
> Current company , now i am senior software engineer,but joined as software engineer.
> Do i need to put two records for same company ?
> 
> 8. I got the ACS result sheet via my agent . But i am not sure it is a genuine copy . i checked with one of my friend and there is different logo in my friend's result sheet . How can i verify my result sheet ?
> 
> 
> hope everyone help me to figure out this mess .
> thanks .


----------



## IPS

Hi Everyone,

Pls help me with my query - 

My brother is - B.Tech Mechanical and then MBA in International Business.
He has 10 years of exp. 
For starting 2 years he did Mechanical related work.
After that did most of the work as Business Analyst for 8 years starting from year 3 to 10 out of 10 years of total exp.
In these 8 years he started and completed his MBA.

My query - 

1.) For skill assessment can i only get his MBA and exp assessed or do i need to get B Tech and MBA and Exp assessed?
2.) Do i need an RPL when i get his only MBA and exp assessed??
3.) While assessed will his exp for Business Analyst would be counted after completing MBA or exp calculation has nothing to do with MBA??

example - total exp as BA = 8 yrs
But MBA was started and completed from 4th to 7th year out of 1 to 8 years of exp as BA.

Please help to provide info on this.

Many Thanks
IPS~


----------



## dejumotalks

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi Dej,
> 
> Check this wizard for the Review process: http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...ls-Assessment-Wizard-Guide-1-July-2012-V1.pdf
> 
> Also, while applying via 'Online Application' choose the third option 'Linking to an earlier application'. This will give you options for Review.
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Thanks very helpful
process should be faster


----------



## superm

Sanje said:


> Hi superm, Uday,Abrar ....
> pls give your comments on this....


Am not sure about this SS process as I have not gone through the same.
And generally any doc certifying is to be done by advocate here in India.
But you can directly send ACS result copy I believe.
And why would agent not send you original copy?


----------



## snehaaus

ddotD said:


> Hi snehaaus,
> 
> Technically even I haven't cleared the ACS round yet so I'm not the best person to seek advice on this. However, I'll answer your questions as per my understanding. PFT in line.


Thanks a ton for the response. I actually dropped a query asking them if its pos to change the code... And they directly went ahead and changed it. I did nt want to mess hints further so left it at that.. Will wait and see what comes out of the assessment. :ranger:


----------



## joluwarrior

Sanje said:


> HI All,
> 
> Now I am going to lodge the NSW nominations and have some concerns regarding the documents they ask. code : software engineer
> 
> 1. Do we need to certify the ACS result from authorized person ?
> 2. what is requirement certify person should hold? ( content in Stamp)
> 3. I don't all the payslips? is it Ok?
> 4. How many payslip we should submit ?
> 5. Can i submit certified bank passbook copy as a payslips ?
> 6. what is mean by "Letters of Reference" ?
> 
> 7. In the FORM1 , under "EMPLOYMENT HISTORY" section,
> should we write each designations( ex: Senior Software engineer, Software Engineer)
> Current company , now i am senior software engineer,but joined as software engineer.
> Do i need to put two records for same company ?
> 
> 8. I got the ACS result sheet via my agent . But i am not sure it is a genuine copy . i checked with one of my friend and there is different logo in my friend's result sheet . How can i verify my result sheet ?
> 
> 
> hope everyone help me to figure out this mess .
> thanks .


ACS doc need not be certified. I think you can use the PDF doc received in color.
Did not understand your Question#2.
All payslips are not mandatory. You can provide a minimum of the recent 6 months in past. Compliment it with bank records like bank statements or passbook copies as you write above.

I have not gone through the SS option, so I won't be able to comment on the forms or the letters of reference.

Your ACS doc is ok. Nothing to worry on that.


----------



## jyotikhtr

venkatravinder said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got a small doubt.
> Is it that before applying (not considering the 5 points from state sponsorship) to SS one should have 60 points.
> Or is it that one should add 5 points from SS to reach 60
> 
> I presently have 55 points without Adding 5 points given by SS.
> 
> Please advice


Hi Venkat,

You need to have 55 points without SS. Overall you need at least 60 points for getting 190 VISA, so you need to add 5 points for SS which makes the sum to 60.

Regards.


----------



## jyotikhtr

Abrar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I believe, Sanje was referring to general occupation ceiling of Software Engineer. He was not referring the percentage of SS applicants.
> 
> To analyze general occupation ceiling, view Report in this link. SkillSelect
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Hi Abrar,

Is there an option to check ceiling statewise ? I am looking particularly for NSW.

Regards.


----------



## mini2ran

Hi All,

I have applied for ACS on 7th March-13 and it is still in stage-2. Any clue on average processing time of application from stage-2 to stage -4 and also complete process.

please share the average timelines of the process for better understanding and to workout on other process.

Regards,
Mini


----------



## smahesh202

Feels like ages since we got a positive update in this thread. Hopefully today and tomorrow we will hear some good news.


----------



## SS28

mini2ran said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for ACS on 7th March-13 and it is still in stage-2. Any clue on average processing time of application from stage-2 to stage -4 and also complete process.
> 
> please share the average timelines of the process for better understanding and to workout on other process.
> 
> Regards,
> Mini


Hi Mini,

as per current trend, Looks like its going to take approx 2 months..
I am waiting mine ACS result as well.. Happy waiting Time..


----------



## SS28

smahesh202 said:


> Feels like ages since we got a positive update in this thread. Hopefully today and tomorrow we will hear some good news.


Hey Mahesh,

I am also in same boat.. Applied ACS on 16 Jan and eagerly waiting..


----------



## ian.thomas

is everyone at Stage 4- With Assesor?


----------



## IPS

Hi Everyone,

Pls help me with my query - 

My brother is - B.Tech Mechanical and then MBA in International Business.
He has 10 years of exp. 
For starting 2 years he did Mechanical related work.
After that did most of the work as Business Analyst for 8 years starting from year 3 to 10 out of 10 years of total exp.
In these 8 years he started and completed his MBA.

My query - 

1.) For skill assessment can i only get his MBA and exp assessed or do i need to get B Tech and MBA and Exp assessed?
2.) Do i need an RPL when i get his only MBA and exp assessed??
3.) While assessed will his exp for Business Analyst would be counted after completing MBA or exp calculation has nothing to do with MBA??

example - total exp as BA = 8 yrs
But MBA was started and completed from 4th to 7th year out of 1 to 8 years of exp as BA.

Please help to provide info on this.

Many Thanks
IPS~


----------



## moonryder

Hi Everyone,
I am new here..submitted for ACS assessment on 16-01-13. Since 11th March, the site is showing as case finalised and result will be sent by email in next 1-2 days. Still havent received anything in my email.

I applied through an agent, so will the results be sent to them? Just wondering.


----------



## jyotikhtr

moonryder said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am new here..submitted for ACS assessment on 16-01-13. Since 11th March, the site is showing as case finalised and result will be sent by email in next 1-2 days. Still havent received anything in my email.
> 
> I applied through an agent, so will the results be sent to them? Just wondering.


Hi, 
You can call / Email ACS regarding this. What does your agent says? 

Regards.


----------



## anupriya

moonryder said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am new here..submitted for ACS assessment on 16-01-13. Since 11th March, the site is showing as case finalised and result will be sent by email in next 1-2 days. Still havent received anything in my email.
> 
> I applied through an agent, so will the results be sent to them? Just wondering.


Hi Moonryder 
When you apply through agent , the agent gets your result in his email.


----------



## UdayBASIS

moonryder said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am new here..submitted for ACS assessment on 16-01-13. Since 11th March, the site is showing as case finalised and result will be sent by email in next 1-2 days. Still havent received anything in my email.
> 
> I applied through an agent, so will the results be sent to them? Just wondering.


Yes, check with your agent.

Most probably, the result letter must have been sent to your agent within the last couple of days.

BR,
Uday


----------



## moonryder

Thanks Guys..I am waiting for the agents office to open to check it out.


----------



## aussizz

dear Jim.
if you are applying from Offshore then it may talke around 8 Weeks max,but if you are applying from onshore then it takes 4 Weeks Max
thanks


----------



## sajeesh salim

any one, who applied on february got result?


----------



## jayptl

kkkk


----------



## Chetu

jyotikhtr said:


> Hi Venkat,
> 
> You need to have 55 points without SS. Overall you need at least 60 points for getting 190 VISA, so you need to add 5 points for SS which makes the sum to 60.
> 
> Regards.


Hi Jyoti , 

Please clarify one thing , I can only apply for an SS after I get my ACS +ve and IELTS results right ? From perusing the SS for Vic and NSW site that is what I gleaned....

Basically I can save the application now with all details filled in but I ll have to submit it only after I have me ACS and IELTS ? 


Thanks,
Chethan


----------



## joluwarrior

aussizz said:


> dear Jim.
> if you are applying from Offshore then it may talke around 8 Weeks max,but if you are applying from onshore then it takes 4 Weeks Max
> thanks


Aha !!
Finally I see somebody applying from Ahmedabad. Am from there too.
Post your timeline mate.


----------



## nitin_sharma

*Do I qualify for subclass 190 VISA*

Hi,

I am a software testing engineer having 2 years of experience in testing and 4 months of development.
Can anyone please help me to know that do i qualify for the subclass 190 visa??
Below are my details:
Qualification : *Masters of Computer Applications*
Age : *26*
Experience : *2 years and 1 month in Software Testing*
*4 months in software development*

Thanks in advance..


----------



## superm

nitin_sharma said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a software testing engineer having 2 years of experience in testing and 4 months of development.
> Can anyone please help me to know that do i qualify for the subclass 190 visa??
> Below are my details:
> Qualification : *Masters of Computer Applications*
> Age : *26*
> Experience : *2 years and 1 month in Software Testing*
> *4 months in software development*
> 
> Thanks in advance..


Basically you need to pass the points test - where min 60 is required. But in 190 case 55 is required as 5 will be granted by SS.
Check the  PR and Points Page of Migrate to Australia information place for information on points.


----------



## nitin_sharma

thanks Superm for replying..
So does that means that minimum 3 years of experience is not required for subclass 190?
And do i need to appear for IELTS before Skills Assessment??


----------



## superm

Chetu said:


> Hi Jyoti ,
> 
> Please clarify one thing , I can only apply for an SS after I get my ACS +ve and IELTS results right ? From perusing the SS for Vic and NSW site that is what I gleaned....
> 
> Basically I can save the application now with all details filled in but I ll have to submit it only after I have me ACS and IELTS ?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Chethan


Yes!


----------



## superm

nitin_sharma said:


> thanks Superm for replying..
> So does that means that minimum 3 years of experience is not required for subclass 190?
> And do i need to appear for IELTS before Skills Assessment??


nothing of such sort mentioned at:
Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa


----------



## moonryder

*ACS case finalised but result not availed from agent :-(*

I am having a tough time with my agent. My ACS assessment has moved to case finalised on 10th March but the results will go to agents email and I am :boxing: with them just to get the results. Last I heard from the them, the guy says the company policy is to not share the result until they receive the hardcopy document by post. 

Divya..I see that you too had used an agent, can you please help me. Cant figure out how to extract this information from them.





divyanag87 said:


> Hi all,
> My husband has received a positive assessment from ACS today.   We both are really happy!
> We both applied on 18th Jan, but mine is still in "Assessor" stage. Hope to get the positive response soon.
> 
> Cheers
> Div


----------



## Khan_Oz

ian.thomas said:


> is everyone at Stage 4- With Assesor?


My application Moved to stage 4 on 13 feb - with Assesor..however till date the status is same...!!!


----------



## UdayBASIS

moonryder said:


> I am having a tough time with my agent. My ACS assessment has moved to case finalised on 10th March but the results will go to agents email and I am :boxing: with them just to get the results. Last I heard from the them, the guy says the company policy is to not share the result until they receive the hardcopy document by post.
> 
> Divya..I see that you too had used an agent, can you please help me. Cant figure out how to extract this information from them.


Hey buddy,

Which is that bloody agent, who does not even know that ACS does not send the results by hard copy anymore.

Think again, do you still need to continue with that agent?

Going by the date of 'case finalized' status, your result might have come on or before March 10th itself to the agent.

BR,
Uday


----------



## divyanag87

moonryder said:


> I am having a tough time with my agent. My ACS assessment has moved to case finalised on 10th March but the results will go to agents email and I am :boxing: with them just to get the results. Last I heard from the them, the guy says the company policy is to not share the result until they receive the hardcopy document by post.
> 
> Divya..I see that you too had used an agent, can you please help me. Cant figure out how to extract this information from them.


Hey ,
Our agent is very co-operative. Though we kept him bothering sometimes, he sent us the mail immediately once the case was finalized and the mail was sent to him.
There is no such thing that hard copy has to arrive to know your result.(as far as I know). They can let you know the result and proceed with EOI (if its the case with yours). 

Thanks


----------



## moonryder

Its WWICS...this is not the first time I am facing such bad experience with them. But now the money is fully paid, I paid it all up-front..and I am regretting it now. 

Worst thing is that, once you make the payment, they become magically unavailable all the time to answer your calls :-(


----------



## moonryder

Guys..I grilled them really bad and finally they cared to check and tell me that I have a positive assessment ....

Thanks a lot for the support guys..I was ignorant all these while but with input from you all, I could really grill them.


----------



## divyanag87

moonryder said:


> Its WWICS...this is not the first time I am facing such bad experience with them. But now the money is fully paid, I paid it all up-front..and I am regretting it now.
> 
> Worst thing is that, once you make the payment, they become magically unavailable all the time to answer your calls :-(


Congrats on your positive assessment!


----------



## UdayBASIS

moonryder said:


> Its WWICS...this is not the first time I am facing such bad experience with them. But now the money is fully paid, I paid it all up-front..and I am regretting it now.
> 
> Worst thing is that, once you make the payment, they become magically unavailable all the time to answer your calls :-(


Hey buddy,

Congrats, first of all.

Paid the money upfront? - Even for the Visa Application process?

If the agent is not even aware of the simple fact that, ACS does not sends the Result letter in hard copy, then I wonder what all mayhem are in store for you in the further stages.

Write to them in strong words to check the ACS website, which talks about the 'PDF files' for result letter. Also, ask them whether do they still consider themselves as agents, when they don't even know (rather care to know) the simple fact.

I really feel strongly for you, but why in the world would you pay up front, without knowing about them in the first place.

I would rather suggest you to take up the Visa application yourself, as these idiots are not worth the pain, notwithstanding the money paid already.

BR,
Uday


----------



## moonryder

Thank you Divya...Where have you reached? have you done the IELTS?


----------



## joluwarrior

moonryder said:


> Its WWICS...this is not the first time I am facing such bad experience with them. But now the money is fully paid, I paid it all up-front..and I am regretting it now.
> 
> Worst thing is that, once you make the payment, they become magically unavailable all the time to answer your calls :-(


I'll just add here that I have employed WWICS for my application in Kuwait. I am very satisfied with them. They have been prompt with communication. +/- 2 days here and there is ok for me.

Congratulations for your positive assessment :clap2:


----------



## divyanag87

moonryder said:


> Thank you Divya...Where have you reached? have you done the IELTS?


Yes Moonryder, my husband and I have both taken IETLS when were in India only. 
My husband has a positive assessment for Systems Analyst (ACS) , but mine is still "With assessor" stage.

We are planning to lodge his EOI right away and then add mine to his application to claim extra points.


----------



## moonryder

Uday..

I did it cos they were offering some 20% on paying up the full amount upfront...Anyway..I have decided to follow it up with them...Now that I get the hang of it...I will be in charge...I just went by their reputation and seemingly professional attitude till you were in their client list.

Wish me all the best :clap2:



UdayBASIS said:


> Hey buddy,
> 
> Paid the money upfront? - Even for the Visa Application process?
> 
> If the agent is not even aware of the simple fact that, ACS does not sends the Result letter in hard copy, then I wonder what all mayhem are in store for you in the further stages.
> 
> Write to them in strong words to check the ACS website, which talks about the 'PDF files' for result letter. Also, ask them whether do they still consider themselves as agents, when they don't even know (rather care to know) the simple fact.
> 
> I really feel strongly for you, but why in the world would you pay up front, without knowing about them in the first place.
> 
> BR,
> Uday


----------



## moonryder

Divya..Me too have completed my IELTS...and planning to file EOI soon...


----------



## UdayBASIS

moonryder said:


> Uday..
> 
> I did it cos they were offering some 20% on paying up the full amount upfront...Anyway..I have decided to follow it up with them...Now that I get the hang of it...I will be in charge...I just went by their reputation and seemingly professional attitude till you were in their client list.
> 
> Wish me all the best :clap2:


Always!! Fellow forumer, welcome to the club, and enjoy the journey!!

We all have a long way to go, as 'Landing in OZ land' itself is not the end!! Life only starts there!

Wish you all the best!!  I really would need a break after this agent episode!

BR,
Uday


----------



## moonryder

No break Uday  I am already on the roll 

And Best wishes for your IELTS


----------



## Allolaa

Khan_Oz said:


> My application Moved to stage 4 on 13 feb - with Assesor..however till date the status is same...!!!


My application also moved to stage 4 with assessor on 15th of feb..


----------



## Allolaa

moonryder said:


> Its WWICS...this is not the first time I am facing such bad experience with them. But now the money is fully paid, I paid it all up-front..and I am regretting it now.
> 
> Worst thing is that, once you make the payment, they become magically unavailable all the time to answer your calls :-(


Seriously i cant believe this, my case is handling by them in kwt, and with God's grace i dont find any issue with them. I dont think it is related to company it might be related to the employee who dont knw anything. Anyway hope for the best and congrtz for ur +ve result


----------



## moonryder

Well, I can just say you are lucky if you got a good experience with them. But this negligence was from their Operations Department in Delhi through which all your applications are filed..so just be on your guard..And you can find many bad experiences with them posted online, I saw them a bit too late.


----------



## joluwarrior

moonryder said:


> Well, I can just say you are lucky if you got a good experience with them. But this negligence was from their Operations Department in Delhi through which all your applications are filed..so just be on your guard..And you can find many bad experiences with them posted online, I saw them a bit too late.


Don't worry Moonryder.
Your contract with them will not go in vain. Your efforts to be informed through forums like these will always hold you in good stead


----------



## Allolaa

moonryder said:


> Well, I can just say you are lucky if you got a good experience with them. But this negligence was from their Operations Department in Delhi through which all your applications are filed..so just be on your guard..And you can find many bad experiences with them posted online, I saw them a bit too late.


I paid all the amount, whenever i call them, they r really frndly and helping me out in my doubts, even i contacted them through their online site for doubts and i found them good with me. I found that kwt office people r really good and they understand our tension. I dont abt any other branches. One more thing, in the beginning i was not able to pay the full amount within the time limit and i was in middle of submitting my documents, but they helped me to proceed it without any issue.


----------



## cloudram

Hi Amol,

I would like to know what document you submitted for current employment proof. since i am working with the same company for past 6 years in bangalore, I wont get any letter stating roles and responsibilities what I performed. I can get a letter from HR with the following details, like, start date of job, till date, salary mentioned and Location of employment. Thats it. please suggest how do i get this done now?

Thanks
Ram


----------



## rajblr

Hi,

Anybody got ACS processing done after july 2012 OR in early 2013, how many days it ideally takes for the same.

Thanks.


----------



## joluwarrior

rajblr said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anybody got ACS processing done after july 2012 OR in early 2013, how many days it ideally takes for the same.
> 
> Thanks.


I applied in last week of July 2012 and my assessment letter was dated September 27, 2012.
So you can make out the time taken.


----------



## Chetu

Hello All , 

How do I enter my name on the EOI page if I only have Given Name on my passport and no Family Name or Surname . The page says I should enter what I have on passport as Family Name on that page and put N/A in Given Name . Please elucidate . 

Thanks,
Chethan


----------



## UdayBASIS

Chetu said:


> Hello All ,
> 
> How do I enter my name on the EOI page if I only have Given Name on my passport and no Family Name or Surname . The page says I should enter what I have on passport as Family Name on that page and put N/A in Given Name . Please elucidate .
> 
> Thanks,
> Chethan


That is a good question Chethan!

Yes, as mentioned in the EOI (help pop up), put all names in the 'Family Name'.

If there is any further clarification needed the CO (during the later part of Visa Application) will directly contact you.

Best of Luck!!
BR,
Uday


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

cloudram said:


> Hi Amol,
> 
> I would like to know what document you submitted for current employment proof. since i am working with the same company for past 6 years in bangalore, I wont get any letter stating roles and responsibilities what I performed. I can get a letter from HR with the following details, like, start date of job, till date, salary mentioned and Location of employment. Thats it. please suggest how do i get this done now?
> 
> Thanks
> Ram


Hi Ram,

I also got into the same situation with my current employer, but I convinced them that I am going for a part time higher education  and that wont hamper my work. They agreed and gave me the reference letter. Try the same way.


Regards,

Abhishek


----------



## John112

Hi All,

I really need you help on this matter.

I have bit confused about the ACS skill application type. My wife has completed her Bachelor of Technology in Computer Science and Engineering from India and she has 5 years of working experience as a program developer.

To do the skill assessment , she have to apply for which type application?

1)Recent Graduates of an Australian University with ICT experience considered
Or
2)Skills Assessment

What is the difference between this two type application?
Can you kindly elaborate the details ?

million thanks
John


----------



## Chetu

John112 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I really need you help on this matter.
> 
> I have bit confused about the ACS skill application type. My wife has completed her Bachelor of Technology in Computer Science and Engineering from India and she has 5 years of working experience as a program developer.
> 
> To do the skill assessment , she have to apply for which type application?
> 
> 1)Recent Graduates of an Australian University with ICT experience considered
> Or
> 2)Skills Assessment
> 
> What is the difference between this two type application?
> Can you kindly elaborate the details ?
> 
> million thanks
> John


Hi John , 

You answered your own question , "Recent Graduates of an Australian University" .. means the assessment category is for those who did their grad in Aus . The 2nd one of course , is for all of us , welcome to the pool


----------



## LohPurush

*Created a thread just to track ACS trends*

Hi folks,

I've found this thread very useful ever since I started using it. However, lately, I've observed that the pages are filling very fast during the day. These days I'm in a phase where I'm waiting for my ACS result & hence want to know the same about those who might have got the results during the day. Hence I've created a separate thread on the forum that tracks only the results of the applicants.

While this thread will still remain the most popular & most general one for ACS purposes I seek your help to make a more of a "speed dial" kind of thread just to tap on ACS trends & results.

PLEASE LOG YOUR RESULTS THE DAY YOU GET THEM at the above thread in the following format:

Application Lodged: (Date)
Moved to stage IV: (Date)
Result Received : (+ve/-ve), (Date)


Thanks


----------



## divyanag87

No progress on my application even today! :| 
Does ACS work on Saturday ? 
If not, will have to wait till Monday then


----------



## sss.shastry

*Good news to all*

Though I'm following this forum for long time, this is my post here.

As per the ceiling details published earlier, For Mar 4th, Max No Of Invitations to be given was 950 but today they published the results and they invited only 794 applicants which means we have a fair chance to get invited even in April EOI rounds. All the best to those who are waiting for ACS results.


Venkat
ACS Applied/Status : 29-01-2013 / Waiting


----------



## LohPurush

sss.shastry said:


> Though I'm following this forum for long time, this is my post here.
> 
> As per the ceiling details published earlier, For Mar 4th, Max No Of Invitations to be given was 950 but today they published the results and they invited only 794 applicants which means we have a fair chance to get invited even in April EOI rounds. All the best to those who are waiting for ACS results.
> 
> 
> Venkat
> ACS Applied/Status : 29-01-2013 / Waiting



Agree with you Venkat, with only difference that the results have been there for quite some time now & weren't published yesterday


----------



## Harish2013

7days is really fast, normally took 2 months


----------



## PPbad

Hi All,

I have got Postive Assessment today . I am glad my struggle has paid off. no i will havewait for IELTS results.

Thank you all for the support


----------



## divyanag87

Congrats on ur positive assessment. 
Since your signature does not have info and I am quite new here, could you please tell when you applied and against what code? 
Thanks
Div


----------



## UdayBASIS

PPbad said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have got Postive Assessment today . I am glad my struggle has paid off. no i will havewait for IELTS results.
> 
> Thank you all for the support


Congratso!!!

Wish you the best for the IELTS results. By the way when did you appear for?

BR,
Uday


----------



## PPbad

*+ Ve assessment*

Hi ,

I have submitted on 25 - Jan.
Move to Stage 4 - 29 - Jan
assessment Result date : 15-March

Hope this helps.

Thanks
Padma




divyanag87 said:


> Congrats on ur positive assessment.
> Since your signature does not have info and I am quite new here, could you please tell when you applied and against what code?
> Thanks
> Div


----------



## Khan_Oz

PPbad said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have got Postive Assessment today . I am glad my struggle has paid off. no i will havewait for IELTS results.
> 
> Thank you all for the support


Congrats...!!!

Can you tell us your ACS application Time lines...!!!

Thanks,
Khan


----------



## Khan_Oz

Hello everyone,

I have a query regarding claiming points from spouse.
My wife who is the primary applicat falls under software engineer category, whereas I am a software tester. Is it possible for my wife to claim points from me.


----------



## PPbad

Hi ,

I have submitted on 25 - Jan.
Move to Stage 4 - 29 - Jan
assessment Result date : 15-March

Hope this helps.

Thanks
Padma




Khan_Oz said:


> Congrats...!!!
> 
> Can you tell us your ACS application Time lines...!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Khan


----------



## joluwarrior

PPbad said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have got Postive Assessment today . I am glad my struggle has paid off. no i will havewait for IELTS results.
> 
> Thank you all for the support


Congrats Padma !!!
You know I remember a few days ago somebody was banging her head for the wait :frusty:
I guess now its time to rock your head to the sweet music ACS has played for you  :rockon:
All the best for the next stage.
Why don't you write your ACS timeline in your signature ? Will give some insight to all waiting applicants.


----------



## ACUBE

*Should I proceed with EOI and ACS?*

I need an advice for the below before I proceed:

I am an IT professional with 8years experience in Enterprise Storage management. I am certified in EMC,IBM, ITIL, ISO/IEC 2000. I am also a Chartered IT professional(CITP) with The British Computer Society and a Member Institute of Engineering Technology(IET)

I have HND and ND in Electrical Electronics engineering and IELTS score of
L -- 6.0
R---5.5
W--6.0
S-- 7.0
Overall Band Score 6.0

I want to apply for ACS and EOI.

Alfred


----------



## PPbad

Absolutely i still remember how paranoid i was . And literally pouring my feelings in my updates. 

Yeah , infact i came up with a backup plan also , if things dint go through well. 

Anyhow , it has really paid off for the amount of stress that i have gone through from getting the roles and responsibilities letter to getting a assessment result.

BTW, i have updated my signature . 



joluwarrior said:


> Congrats Padma !!!
> You know I remember a few days ago somebody was banging her head for the wait :frusty:
> I guess now its time to rock your head to the sweet music ACS has played for you  :rockon:
> All the best for the next stage.
> Why don't you write your ACS timeline in your signature ? Will give some insight to all waiting applicants.


----------



## joluwarrior

PPbad said:


> Absolutely i still remember how paranoid i was . And literally pouring my feelings in my updates.
> 
> Yeah , infact i came up with a backup plan also , if things dint go through well.
> 
> Anyhow , it has really paid off for the amount of stress that i have gone through from getting the roles and responsibilities letter to getting a assessment result.
> 
> BTW, i have updated my signature .


wait is temporary.....result of hard work is permanent


----------



## UdayBASIS

PPbad said:


> Absolutely i still remember how paranoid i was . And literally pouring my feelings in my updates.
> 
> Yeah , infact i came up with a backup plan also , if things dint go through well.
> 
> Anyhow , it has really paid off for the amount of stress that i have gone through from getting the roles and responsibilities letter to getting a assessment result.
> 
> BTW, i have updated my signature .


Glad to see energy taking over the place of paranoia!

As already people mentioned here, Migration is a relay race. And there are many more hurdles(If I may say so) to reach there.

In any case, it does not stop there. Life is always over coming challenges, ain't it!
Cheer up and march for the next goal post!

BR,
Uday


----------



## Khan_Oz

Hi All,

I have a query regarding claiming an extra points for spouse.
My Wife is working as Software engineer and she is primary a applicant in the process (Currently her application is in process with ACS) and I am working as software tester. Just need to confirm that can we go head and claim an extra 5 Points for spouse work experience as both of us does not come under same Job code (ANZCO).

Suggestions will be appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## UdayBASIS

Khan_Oz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a query regarding claiming an extra points for spouse.
> My Wife is working as Software engineer and she is primary a applicant in the process (Currently her application is in process with ACS) and I am working as software tester. Just need to confirm that can we go head and claim an extra 5 Points for spouse work experience as both of us does not come under same Job code (ANZCO).
> 
> Suggestions will be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi Khan,

Per the above statement, I understand, Your wife is the primary applicant. And application is in progress.

And I guess, Your ACS is already successfully completed. IN this case, you can always claim for spouse points for yourself, Your wife being the primary applicant. And the argument about same job code, etc does not comes into picture at all. You are free to apply for spouse points, even if both are from the same Job code.

Hope, the doubt has been cleared.

BR,
Uday


----------



## joluwarrior

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi Khan,
> 
> Per the above statement, I understand, Your wife is the primary applicant. And application is in progress.
> 
> And I guess, Your ACS is already successfully completed. IN this case, you can always claim for spouse points for yourself, Your wife being the primary applicant. And the argument about same job code, etc does not comes into picture at all. You are free to apply for spouse points, even if both are from the same Job code.
> 
> Hope, the doubt has been cleared.
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Guys,
Software tester is in SOL2 right ? If yes, then pls note the following.
I am not sure about this but just check please if primary applicant from SOL1 can attain points for partner skills for job code in SOL2 ?


----------



## UdayBASIS

joluwarrior said:


> Guys,
> Software tester is in SOL2 right ? If yes, then pls note the following.
> I am not sure about this but just check please if primary applicant from SOL1 can attain points for partner skills for job code in SOL2 ?


Yes, Thanks for correcting me Warrior!

I overlooked that clause 'partner from same SOL list'

@Khan,

You cannot claim for partner skills, since you both are from different SOL lists. (SOL 1 is for 189 (under which your wife's skills falls), and SOL2 is for states(within which yours falls).

Regret the wrong information given above. My bad!!

BR,
Uday


----------



## Khan_Oz

joluwarrior said:


> Guys,
> Software tester is in SOL2 right ? If yes, then pls note the following.
> I am not sure about this but just check please if primary applicant from SOL1 can attain points for partner skills for job code in SOL2 ?


Hello Guys..!!

This is my main concern.. as my occupation falls under SOL2 and her falls under SOL1. i got to know through agent that we can not claim extra points for spouse experience as our occupation falls under different SOL... so need an clear pictrure on this scenario...!!!!


----------



## Khan_Oz

UdayBASIS said:


> Yes, Thanks for correcting me Warrior!
> 
> I overlooked that clause 'partner from same SOL list'
> 
> @Khan,
> 
> You cannot claim for partner skills, since you both are from different SOL lists. (SOL 1 is for 189 (under which your wife's skills falls), and SOL2 is for states(within which yours falls).
> 
> Regret the wrong information given above. My bad!!
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Thanks a lot for ur help guys...!!!


----------



## LohPurush

PPbad said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have got Postive Assessment today . I am glad my struggle has paid off. no i will havewait for IELTS results.
> 
> Thank you all for the support


Hey PPbad, congo man!!

You indeed have raised our hopes you are the one with latest application date.:clap2:


----------



## Duckworth

*General Skilled Migration Visa 190*



amolpa said:


> All,
> 
> To update on ACS skill assessment time- I have got ACS assessment done for code 261314 (Software Tester) in just 25 days and result is positive. I have done it myself with the help of this forum. So thanks to all experts and helpful guys here.
> 
> To add on to this - Bachelor of Electronics/Electronics & Telecom Enngg from India is ICT equivalant degree.
> 
> please let me know if anyone need any help/information on ACS skill Assessment.
> 
> Next is IELTS!!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Amol



Hi,

Glad to hear that you have got your skills positively assessed as a Software Tester. Happy to know that you did it all by yourself.
I have completed my BE in Electronics and Telecommunication from Amravati University, Maharashtra and have 5 years of experience in Information Technology as a Software Tester.

I would like to apply for General Skilled Migration visa under subclass 190.

I will be gaining 30 points for my Age, 15 points for my BE degree and 10 points for my experience and an additional 5 points through Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) Visa.

1. Am I eligible to apply for 190 as a Software Tester?
2. Since my educational qualification doesnt match my experience will I be eligible to gain 15 AND 10 (ie. 25) points for my education and experience respectively. Or will it be either 15 OR 10?
3. I read in this forum that 6 years experience is required for cases like mine (where my qualification and experience doesnt match), is it true? In that case i have to wait for one more year.


----------



## joluwarrior

Duckworth said:


> Hi,
> 
> Glad to hear that you have got your skills positively assessed as a Software Tester. Happy to know that you did it all by yourself.
> I have completed my BE in Electronics and Telecommunication from Amravati University, Maharashtra and have 5 years of experience in Information Technology as a Software Tester.
> 
> I would like to apply for General Skilled Migration visa under subclass 190.
> 
> I will be gaining 30 points for my Age, 15 points for my BE degree and 10 points for my experience and an additional 5 points through Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) Visa.
> 
> 1. Am I eligible to apply for 190 as a Software Tester?
> 2. Since my educational qualification doesnt match my experience will I be eligible to gain 15 AND 10 (ie. 25) points for my education and experience respectively. Or will it be either 15 OR 10?
> 3. I read in this forum that 6 years experience is required for cases like mine (where my qualification and experience doesnt match), is it true? In that case i have to wait for one more year.


1. Yes. Provided you get the SS in place for an state.
2. 15 and 10 both. For assessment, you would need min. 4 years of work ex. closely related to your job code i.e. Software Tester. That you have. So you would probably get both, your qualification and experience, assessed positively. And that would fetch you both 15 and 10 points in EOI.
3. For you, it is 4 years and route would be General Skills Assessment. Note that your qualification is ICT Major.

Request you to go through this doc once.


----------



## superm

Khan_Oz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a query regarding claiming an extra points for spouse.
> My Wife is working as Software engineer and she is primary a applicant in the process (Currently her application is in process with ACS) and I am working as software tester. Just need to confirm that can we go head and claim an extra 5 Points for spouse work experience as both of us does not come under same Job code (ANZCO).
> 
> Suggestions will be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance


For claiming points with spouse both should be on same list... does not matter if both are on sol1 or sol2. But both be on same one.


----------



## coolbuddy2013

Hello friends,

I got my ACS result today, which is positive. Details in my signature.

Now preparing for an IELTS exam.

Regards,


----------



## joluwarrior

coolbuddy2013 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I got my ACS result today, which is positive. Details in my signature.
> 
> Now preparing for an IELTS exam.
> 
> Regards,


Congratulations !!
All the best for the next stage


----------



## coolbuddy2013

joluwarrior said:


> Congratulations !!
> All the best for the next stage



Thank you so much brother.


----------



## Sanje

superm said:


> Am not sure about this SS process as I have not gone through the same.
> And generally any doc certifying is to be done by advocate here in India.
> But you can directly send ACS result copy I believe.
> And why would agent not send you original copy?


Thanks Super.

The agent sent a pdf. but i am not sure that is a original copy. with the Original copy , we can go our self without their help for state sponsorship. that's why they reluctant to send pdf sheet.

Any way.. 

when we prepare the documents for submit SS for NSW. how do we keep documents each section separately.
In the checklist pdf (below link)., they mention "tab1,tab2" . what is
tab concept?

http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0014/24053/nsw_mig_form3_201207.pdf


----------



## Sanje

joluwarrior said:


> ACS doc need not be certified. I think you can use the PDF doc received in color.
> Did not understand your Question#2.
> All payslips are not mandatory. You can provide a minimum of the recent 6 months in past. Compliment it with bank records like bank statements or passbook copies as you write above.
> 
> I have not gone through the SS option, so I won't be able to comment on the forms or the letters of reference.
> 
> Your ACS doc is ok. Nothing to worry on that.


Thanks Jolu.

question #2 was , the person who certify the our documents with his signature and seal. what are details should consist with seal ? ( ex : tel no, address, COUNTRY,)


----------



## Sanje

*Any person who going to apply NSW ss this month ??*

I am going to request NSW sponsorship this month. So any body here who is in same board ?

i need some help to fill out relevant documents of NSW . Please help me any person who applied NSW SS already.


thanks ...


----------



## jyotikhtr

Sanje said:


> Thanks Jolu.
> 
> question #2 was , the person who certify the our documents with his signature and seal. what are details should consist with seal ? ( ex : tel no, address, COUNTRY,)


Goto a notary, he will definitely know about it. There is no definite format


----------



## mini2ran

hi All,

I have applied for ACS on 7th march 2013 and as of today status it is stilll in stage2. Any clue if the application is staying in stage 2 for longer time will it be an issue on Docs that CO is checking. What is the max time an application will be in stage 2. 

If any one is having any information please throw some lights.

Regards,
Mini


----------



## krema

I think I overlooked something. 

If you choose 261313 for ACS but you are more fit to 261311, do you think ACS will still credit you under that code you filed (261313) and will advise that 261311 is suited for you with positive result?


----------



## RBang

*Still waiting for ACS result..*

I have applied on 23rd Jan and the status changed to Stage 4 on the 7th of Feb. My wait continues. I am now getting restless.


----------



## smahesh202

krema said:


> I think I overlooked something.
> 
> If you choose 261313 for ACS but you are more fit to 261311, do you think ACS will still credit you under that code you filed (261313) and will advise that 261311 is suited for you with positive result?


I believe they do this. See below post. I remember seeing in couple of other posts also.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...assessment-processing-time-31.html#post952556


----------



## superm

mini2ran said:


> hi All,
> 
> I have applied for ACS on 7th march 2013 and as of today status it is stilll in stage2. Any clue if the application is staying in stage 2 for longer time will it be an issue on Docs that CO is checking. What is the max time an application will be in stage 2.
> 
> If any one is having any information please throw some lights.
> 
> Regards,
> Mini


As per usual belief - you should not worry about it; as stage 2 is not where docs are checked. Check [URL="http://pr4oz.blogspot.com/p/skill-assessment.html] Skill Assessment page[/URL] of Migrate to Australia information place for different status and what is believed to be meaning of stages and time it generally takes


----------



## krema

smahesh202 said:


> I believe they do this. See below post. I remember seeing in couple of other posts also.
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...assessment-processing-time-31.html#post952556


This helps. Thank you so much.

I hope the CO will be kind hearted making such decisions.


----------



## mini2ran

Thanks supremo..
But as per the blog it is 7 days max to move to either to stage 3 or 4.. but mine is still in stage 2.. almost 10 days near by...


----------



## Abrar

Hi,

The timelines in Superm's blog are generic. Ususally application moves ahead from Stage 3 to further stage in 2 days to around 1 week.

For my case, I applied on 16th Jan and my application moved to Stage 4 on 7th Feb without stopping at Stage 3. And there are few other such cases as well.

So relax. Best of luck. 

Regards,
Abrar.



mini2ran said:


> Thanks supremo..
> But as per the blog it is 7 days max to move to either to stage 3 or 4.. but mine is still in stage 2.. almost 10 days near by...


----------



## Abrar

Hi Mahesh,

There are few applicants whose movement between Stage2 to Stage4 took extra ordinary time (without halting at Stage 3). That includes me, you, Ramanj, Rbang, etc... 

I certainly believe that our applications were allocated to same assessor and he was on leave till 1st week of Feb. 

Can't do anything except for praying that we receive +ve result at the earliest now. Best of luck.

Regards,
Abrar.



smahesh202 said:


> I believe they do this. See below post. I remember seeing in couple of other posts also.
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...assessment-processing-time-31.html#post952556


----------



## Abrar

Hi buddy,

Congratulations!!! 

You remember, on what date your application moved to Stage 4?

Wish you best of luck for your IELTS.

Regards,
Abrar.



coolbuddy2013 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I got my ACS result today, which is positive. Details in my signature.
> 
> Now preparing for an IELTS exam.
> 
> Regards,


----------



## Abrar

Congratulations buddy!!!

Happy for you... You were soooo tensed!!! 

Hope we too get our results soon. 

Regards,
Abrar.



PPbad said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have got Postive Assessment today . I am glad my struggle has paid off. no i will havewait for IELTS results.
> 
> Thank you all for the support


----------



## arnab.aussie

amolpa said:


> All,
> 
> To update on ACS skill assessment time- I have got ACS assessment done for code 261314 (Software Tester) in just 25 days and result is positive. I have done it myself with the help of this forum. So thanks to all experts and helpful guys here.
> 
> To add on to this - Bachelor of Electronics/Electronics & Telecom Enngg from India is ICT equivalant degree.
> 
> please let me know if anyone need any help/information on ACS skill Assessment.
> 
> Next is IELTS!!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Amol




Hi Amol,

I am a manual Testing engineer with little exposure to automation. I have a total of 8.5 years of work experience. Does ACS cover Manual testing under 261314? Or it will be just a waste of money to apply for it.

Arnab


----------



## D D

*ACS Result awaiting*

Hi fellow members,

I applied for ACS on 22nd of Jan 2013 and still waiting for result it was through some agent, so i don't have my membership details and henceforth not able to check the status of my application, really worried about what to do. 

Regards,
DD


----------



## Abrar

Hi,

Welcome to the forum.

First of all, even if you have applied through an agent, they should provide you the User ID & p/w to check the status. Many other forum members have applied through an agent and their agent has given them the User ID and p/w of ACS.

Regarding delay in result, don't worry about it. It varies case to case. I've applied on 16th Jan and haven't received the result yet. Likewise there are few others waiting as well. We can raise complaint to ACS only if they exceed 12 weeks to provide the result, as mentioned in their website.

Meanwhile, you make sure to take User ID and P/w of ACS from your agent.

Regards,
Abrar.



D D said:


> Hi fellow members,
> 
> I applied for ACS on 22nd of Jan 2013 and still waiting for result it was through some agent, so i don't have my membership details and henceforth not able to check the status of my application, really worried about what to do.
> 
> Regards,
> DD


----------



## arnab.aussie

Hi,
I am a manual Testing engineer with little exposure to automation. I have a total of 8.5 years of work experience. Does ACS cover Manual testing under 261314? Or it will be just a waste of money to apply for it.

Arnab


----------



## Abrar

Hi Arnab,

From what I have read from the senior members of this forum, you can go ahead with 261314.

As you've mentioned that you've got exposure to automation testing as well, try to showcase it in your reference letter as well.

Go through the following thread, it may give you more idea.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/121428-code-261314-software-tester.html 

Regards,
Abrar



arnab.aussie said:


> Hi,
> I am a manual Testing engineer with little exposure to automation. I have a total of 8.5 years of work experience. Does ACS cover Manual testing under 261314? Or it will be just a waste of money to apply for it.
> 
> Arnab


----------



## D D

Hi Abrar,

Thanks a lot for the information till date i am going with the words of agent, as he told me to wait till 22nd of this month. Hopefully things will be positive (finger cross).
Having exam on 23rd of this month, i didn't start preparation yet. Can you share any key points i have to take care while preparation for good result in IELTS. :amen:

Once again thanks for your quick response.

Regards,
DD


----------



## smahesh202

Abrar said:


> Hi Mahesh,
> 
> There are few applicants whose movement between Stage2 to Stage4 took extra ordinary time (without halting at Stage 3). That includes me, you, Ramanj, Rbang, etc...
> 
> I certainly believe that our applications were allocated to same assessor and he was on leave till 1st week of Feb.
> 
> Can't do anything except for praying that we receive +ve result at the earliest now. Best of luck.
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Hi Abrar,

How are you ? You were missing for a few days.
Before I was hoping to get the result before March 18th round. Now because of the delay I am more concerned that the result should come out positive.

Regards,
Mahesh.


----------



## superm

mini2ran said:


> Thanks supremo..
> But as per the blog it is 7 days max to move to either to stage 3 or 4.. but mine is still in stage 2.. almost 10 days near by...


these times were for general scenarios.. some up downs are there sometimes.. plus as mentioned that Post Dec - total time went up to 2 mnths.. where as previously it was just one month. So don't worry, you will see some action soon! No worries at this stage.. they will communicate if they find anything missing.
Best of luck!


----------



## ACUBE

superm said:


> these times were for general scenarios.. some up downs are there sometimes.. plus as mentioned that Post Dec - total time went up to 2 mnths.. where as previously it was just one month. So don't worry, you will see some action soon! No worries at this stage.. they will communicate if they find anything missing.
> Best of luck!


Superm, pls i need your advice on my question.


----------



## Abrar

Hi DD,

It's really strange that there is hardly a week left for your IELTS exam and you haven't started your preparation. 

Common boss, you need to do good enough preparation before going ahead for exam. 

You can get good material of IELTS from Torrentz. Go through Simone website for IELTS. I liked his book ACE THE IELTS. For writing, go through Ryan's videos in Youtube. 

Make sure to practice enough mock tests before going for the real one. All the best.

Regards,
Abrar.



D D said:


> Hi Abrar,
> 
> Thanks a lot for the information till date i am going with the words of agent, as he told me to wait till 22nd of this month. Hopefully things will be positive (finger cross).
> Having exam on 23rd of this month, i didn't start preparation yet. Can you share any key points i have to take care while preparation for good result in IELTS. :amen:
> 
> Once again thanks for your quick response.
> 
> Regards,
> DD


----------



## Abrar

Hi Mahesh,

I am fine buddy. Thanks. I've weekend here on Thursday & Friday, so was not active on fourm.

I think, last week's result ratio was very poor compare to earlier weeks (Atleast considering our forum members). Hope to see improvement in coming week. Meanwhile, never hated Saturday & Sunday this much. 

I am also concerned about the result's outcome buddy. Hope it will be +ve for all of us and also now I am getting too desperate to get it at the earliest. :juggle:

Regards,
Abrar.



smahesh202 said:


> Hi Abrar,
> 
> How are you ? You were missing for a few days.
> Before I was hoping to get the result before March 18th round. Now because of the delay I am more concerned that the result should come out positive.
> 
> Regards,
> Mahesh.


----------



## superm

ACUBE said:


> Superm, pls i need your advice on my question.


hi ACUBE .. sorry am not able to find your questions.. can you give link to that.. !


----------



## ACUBE

superm said:


> hi ACUBE .. sorry am not able to find your questions.. can you give link to that.. !



Superm, i cannot post link but the subject is 

Should I proceed with EOI and ACS?

Thanks


----------



## ACUBE

superm said:


> hi ACUBE .. sorry am not able to find your questions.. can you give link to that.. !


Quote:
Originally Posted by ACUBE View Post
I need an advice for the below before I proceed:

I am an IT professional with 8years experience in Enterprise Storage management. I am certified in EMC,IBM, ITIL, ISO/IEC 2000. I am also a Chartered IT professional(CITP) with The British Computer Society and a Member Institute of Engineering Technology(IET)

I have HND and ND in Electrical Electronics engineering and IELTS score of
L -- 6.0
R---5.5
W--6.0
S-- 7.0
Overall Band Score 6.0

I want to apply for ACS and EOI.

Alfred


----------



## superm

ACUBE said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by ACUBE View Post
> I need an advice for the below before I proceed:
> 
> I am an IT professional with 8years experience in Enterprise Storage management. I am certified in EMC,IBM, ITIL, ISO/IEC 2000. I am also a Chartered IT professional(CITP) with The British Computer Society and a Member Institute of Engineering Technology(IET)
> 
> I have HND and ND in Electrical Electronics engineering and IELTS score of
> L -- 6.0
> R---5.5
> W--6.0
> S-- 7.0
> Overall Band Score 6.0
> 
> I want to apply for ACS and EOI.
> 
> Alfred


Find anzsco code that matches your skills and education and check how many yr of exp is required.
Check if this anzsco is present in SOL1 or 2.
But in any case I believe you require atleast 6 in IELTS (each module>=6)

Also check the info link given in my signature below to see how process works and what are requirements for the same.


----------



## Sanje

*EOI filling...*

Family members Sestion in EOI.

1) .Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?* 
Yes No
Please specify if family members included in a future application.

2) Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?* 
Yes No

I HOPE TO MIGRATE WITH MY WIFE AND 1 KID. what are answer s for above two?


----------



## superm

Sanje said:


> Family members Sestion in EOI.
> 
> 1) .Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?*
> *Yes *No
> Please specify if family members included in a future application.
> 
> 2) Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?*
> *Yes *No
> 
> I HOPE TO MIGRATE WITH MY WIFE AND 1 KID. what are answer s for above two?


people marked this question with different ans as question is a bit un-clear.
I marked it with YES to both (I had my wife as 2ndary applicant)


----------



## arnab.aussie

Abrar said:


> Hi Arnab,
> 
> From what I have read from the senior members of this forum, you can go ahead with 261314.
> 
> As you've mentioned that you've got exposure to automation testing as well, try to showcase it in your reference letter as well.
> 
> Go through the following thread, it may give you more idea.
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/121428-code-261314-software-tester.html
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar


Thanks Abrar for the help..However I am not very confident to apply as automation tester as I have not been in touch with it for a long time. 

I am really not sure how exactly I get the job there. Do I need to go there and search for the job? Or I can get a job and move to Australia after resigning from my present organization?

The first option scares me and the second option seems logical 

Arnab


----------



## Sanje

superm said:


> people marked this question with different ans as question is a bit un-clear.
> I marked it with YES to both (I had my wife as 2ndary applicant)


Thanks Super.

but in my case,i am not claiming any points from my wife. i just add she as dependent.
Then 2 question is bit complected ?


----------



## Abrar

Hi Sanje,

As Superm mentioned, the questions are not very clear so many people have confusion with it.

Anyhow we can move ahead confidently with inputs from applicants like Superm & others as they have been granted the Visa. 

I believe your answers shall be



> 1) Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?*


Ans: *Yes*



> 2) Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?* .


Ans: * Yes* 

The number of family members shall be '2' (Your wife & kid).

Regards,
Abrar



Sanje said:


> Family members Sestion in EOI.
> 
> 1) .Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?*
> Yes No
> Please specify if family members included in a future application.
> 
> 2) Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?*
> Yes No
> 
> I HOPE TO MIGRATE WITH MY WIFE AND 1 KID. what are answer s for above two?


----------



## joluwarrior

Abrar said:


> Hi Sanje,
> 
> As Superm mentioned, the questions are not very clear so many people have confusion with it.
> 
> Anyhow we can move ahead confidently with inputs from applicants like Superm & others as they have been granted the Visa.
> 
> I believe your answers shall be
> 
> 
> Ans: *Yes*
> 
> 
> Ans: * Yes*
> 
> The number of family members shall be '2' (Your wife & kid).
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar


You have given the right answers. But there is no real confusion in this. All your dependents i.e. secondary applicants need to be marked in this space.
Since people marked here are dependents, they would also need to go through Medicals and PCC.

E.g. Your mum/dad/in-laws stay with you now. But if they won't accompany you during migrating, you should not mark them in this space as family members.

Disclaimer: My example here is a hypothetical case.


----------



## Abrar

Hi Arnab,

First of all, your will not be tested or interviewed with the skills you have showcased in your Employer Reference Letter by Australian Immigration Department.

Regarding getting the job, the choice is yours. First of all, if I am not wrong, you have to apply through State Sponsorship due to your Job Code 'S/W Tester'. 

After finally getting Permenant Visa, you can start applying to different Australian firms from your origin and can leave to Australia once you get the Job. Else, if you want, you can go to Australia and search for a job once you get the Visa.

Senior members, correct me if my understanding on the above is wrong.

Regards,
Abrar.



arnab.aussie said:


> Thanks Abrar for the help..However I am not very confident to apply as automation tester as I have not been in touch with it for a long time.
> 
> I am really not sure how exactly I get the job there. Do I need to go there and search for the job? Or I can get a job and move to Australia after resigning from my present organization?
> 
> The first option scares me and the second option seems logical
> 
> Arnab


----------



## Sanje

Abrar said:


> Hi Sanje,
> 
> As Superm mentioned, the questions are not very clear so many people have confusion with it.
> 
> Anyhow we can move ahead confidently with inputs from applicants like Superm & others as they have been granted the Visa.
> 
> I believe your answers shall be
> 
> 
> Ans: *Yes*
> 
> 
> Ans: * Yes*
> 
> The number of family members shall be '2' (Your wife & kid).
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar


Thanks both Abrar and Super for your thoughts..

now i am filling uppp my EOI....

there are more concerns.. 

1). Preferred locations within Australia ( i selected NSW)
"Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?* 
This question will not affect eligibility for selected visa types in this EOI. This is only information to help Employers or State/Territory governments to search for relevant EOIs."

Do i need to put NO for getting any priority? what is the best ?
2) . Education

Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test?* 
Please note: To be eligible to claim Australian Study requirement points you must satisfy certain criterion including having completed a registered course in Australia of at least 2 academic years duration. For more information on eligibility please refer to the help text.

what is this mean ?


3). Credentialled community language

Has the client obtained credentialled community language qualifications?


hope your all thoughts...


----------



## Abrar

Hi Buddy,

I wanted to confirm few things in EOI Application. 

1. There is no page in EOI where we need to mention detail (i.e. names, age etc...) of our family members. The only thing we mention about our family members is how many would be accompanying us. Right?

2. In Education, what shall we write in 'Name of Course'? I've done B.Sc. (Maths, Statistics & Compueters) and M.Sc. (Information Technology). I've written 'Bachelor of Science'. Is it right?

3. Education and Work Experience: I don't think order would be important but still wanted to confirm if it has any signaficance. Whether education and experience shall be listed Latest one first and last one last or vice versa?

Regards,
Abrar.



joluwarrior said:


> You have given the right answers. But there is no real confusion in this. All your dependents i.e. secondary applicants need to be marked in this space.
> Since people marked here are dependents, they would also need to go through Medicals and PCC.
> 
> E.g. Your mum/dad/in-laws stay with you now. But if they won't accompany you during migrating, you should not mark them in this space as family members.
> 
> Disclaimer: My example here is a hypothetical case.


----------



## joluwarrior

Abrar said:


> Hi Buddy,
> 
> I wanted to confirm few things in EOI Application.
> 
> 1. There is no page in EOI where we need to mention detail (i.e. names, age etc...) of our family members. The only thing we mention about our family members is how many would be accompanying us. Right?
> 
> 2. In Education, what shall we write in 'Name of Course'? I've done B.Sc. (Maths, Statistics & Compueters) and M.Sc. (Information Technology). I've written 'Bachelor of Science'. Is it right?
> 
> 3. Education and Work Experience: I don't think order would be important but still wanted to confirm if it has any signaficance. Whether education and experience shall be listed Latest one first and last one last or vice versa?
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


1. You are right. No details. Details needed later in visa application. For EOI, only need to be specified "Yes/No" if family members a.k.a dependents/secondary applicants would be present in visa application. If yes, how many. In Sanje's case, it would be 2.
In my prev. query, I just gave some pointers for visa application where the answers there has implications.

2. Same as written in your certificate. In your case, it is right.

3. I had listed education details with latest first and work ex. details as oldest first. There was no problem. So I would conclude there is no significance.


----------



## Sanje

joluwarrior said:


> You have given the right answers. But there is no real confusion in this. All your dependents i.e. secondary applicants need to be marked in this space.
> Since people marked here are dependents, they would also need to go through Medicals and PCC.
> 
> E.g. Your mum/dad/in-laws stay with you now. But if they won't accompany you during migrating, you should not mark them in this space as family members.
> 
> Disclaimer: My example here is a hypothetical case.


Thanks Jolu. your all comments are really helpfull. 
thanks again for alll


----------



## Abrar

1. Not sure but I believe, You can write 'Yes'. Confirm with senior members

2. Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test?* 
Answer: If you have acquired education in Australia then 'Yes'. If not select *'No'*.

3. Has the client obtained credentialled community language qualifications?

Answer: To make it simple, if you are not certified by NAATI as translator or interpreter of certain Australian community language. Then select *'No'*.

Regards,
Abrar.



Sanje said:


> Thanks both Abrar and Super for your thoughts..
> 
> now i am filling uppp my EOI....
> 
> there are more concerns..
> 
> 1). Preferred locations within Australia ( i selected NSW)
> "Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?*
> This question will not affect eligibility for selected visa types in this EOI. This is only information to help Employers or State/Territory governments to search for relevant EOIs."
> 
> Do i need to put NO for getting any priority? what is the best ?
> 2) . Education
> 
> Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test?*
> Please note: To be eligible to claim Australian Study requirement points you must satisfy certain criterion including having completed a registered course in Australia of at least 2 academic years duration. For more information on eligibility please refer to the help text.
> 
> what is this mean ?
> 
> 
> 3). Credentialled community language
> 
> Has the client obtained credentialled community language qualifications?
> 
> 
> hope your all thoughts...


----------



## Sanje

Under EOI ...
English language : Test reference number* ?

is it Candidate Number (6 digit number)? or Test Report Form Number (18 digit)?


----------



## Abrar

It is Test Report Form Number that you have at the bottom of IELTS memo.



Sanje said:


> Under EOI ...
> English language : Test reference number* ?
> 
> is it Candidate Number (6 digit number)? or Test Report Form Number (18 digit)?


----------



## Sanje

Abrar said:


> It is Test Report Form Number that you have at the bottom of IELTS memo.


Thanks Abrar. appreciate ur help everytime


----------



## Sanje

Continue.. EOI......

Skills assessment :
Reference number/receipt number* ? 
is it "our reference " (6 digits number) ?


----------



## superm

Sanje said:


> Thanks both Abrar and Super for your thoughts..
> 
> now i am filling uppp my EOI....
> 
> there are more concerns..
> 
> 1). Preferred locations within Australia ( i selected NSW)
> "Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?*
> This question will not affect eligibility for selected visa types in this EOI. This is only information to help Employers or State/Territory governments to search for relevant EOIs."
> 
> Do i need to put NO for getting any priority? what is the best ?
> 
> *As it says - it does not effect eligibility. be honest. I said No. As I wanted to live in Mel*
> 
> 2) . Education
> 
> Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test?*
> Please note: To be eligible to claim Australian Study requirement points you must satisfy certain criterion including having completed a registered course in Australia of at least 2 academic years duration. For more information on eligibility please refer to the help text.
> 
> what is this mean ?
> 
> *I think this is the one where most people say yes when they should have said no. Basically it asks if you have studied in Oz or not.*
> 
> 3). Credentialled community language
> 
> Has the client obtained credentialled community language qualifications?
> 
> *You would be knowing if you had something like this. say No.*
> hope your all thoughts...


My thoughts in bold... others are also invited to correct if required.. !


----------



## superm

Sanje said:


> Continue.. EOI......
> 
> Skills assessment :
> Reference number/receipt number* ?
> is it "our reference " (6 digits number) ?


I don't remember me having confusion in this.. so should be straight fwd. If not - am not currently able to help in this.


----------



## Sanje

Thanks. Superm.

quick questions >>>>

1). In the EOI - > Employment

i have worked *Senior Software engineer* and *software engineer* in *current company*.
Do i need to put two entries for in EOI as SENIOR SOFTEWARE ENGINEER AND SOFTWARE ENGINEER? 

2 ). i have point 55 and going to submit EOI (190) and after request NSW Sponsorship. Just One of my frd said, i cant submit EOI (190)with 55 without NSW SS *approval*.

I know this is possible. But need to double check with you guys....


appreciate helpppp


----------



## Sanje

joluwarrior said:


> You have given the right answers. But there is no real confusion in this. All your dependents i.e. secondary applicants need to be marked in this space.
> Since people marked here are dependents, they would also need to go through Medicals and PCC.
> 
> E.g. Your mum/dad/in-laws stay with you now. But if they won't accompany you during migrating, you should not mark them in this space as family members.
> 
> Disclaimer: My example here is a hypothetical case.


Thanks Jolu,

Great explanation with example


----------



## Sanje

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> I am still waiting Uday. Applied on 21st and the application never went to stage 3.
> 
> Abhishek


how many points u currently have? 

i have 55 point and can i submit EOI before get NSW ss approval ?


----------



## joluwarrior

Sanje said:


> Thanks. Superm.
> 
> quick questions >>>>
> 
> 1). In the EOI - > Employment
> 
> i have worked *Senior Software engineer* and *software engineer* in *current company*.
> Do i need to put two entries for  in EOI as SENIOR SOFTEWARE ENGINEER AND SOFTWARE ENGINEER?
> 
> 2 ). i have point 55 and going to submit EOI (190) and after request NSW Sponsorship. Just One of my frd said, i cant submit EOI (190)with 55 without NSW SS *approval*.
> 
> I know this is possible. But need to double check with you guys....
> 
> 
> appreciate helpppp


1. The latest position held by you in the company and for which you have got your work ref. letters eventually. So 1 record in your EOI from that company.

2. This one's an uncharted territory for me. Still have got the following points for your perusal.

--> NSW SS application does not need EOI# as a mandatory input. But it is advised by NSW Trade and Inv to provide the EOI# in the application.

--> So better get your EOI# first. While creating EOI, you need to select the 190 Visa and NSW as the preferred state. Even though you didn't have the state sponsorship you can apply like this. It would be like a conditional EOI, invitation of which will hinge on successful NSW nomination.

--> NSW authorities will take appropriate time to review your application and further send an SS approval. SS Approval is a two page approval letter (A grant of approval letter) which will be sent to your postal address sent through international courier.

--> BUT, an invitation to apply for VISA will only be sent through your skill select online EOI portal and that means your EOI has to be existent in Skillselect.

--> So if EOI(conditional) is submitted before you apply for NSW SS, you will get an invitation to apply visa within a day or two of your case gettign approved. It may also come during the invitation cycle which happens for every fortnight. Again, this invitation will also depends on the CAP of the state in which how many applicants they can be able to sponsor.

--> Once you will get an invitation, you will get an email as well as an Apply Visa button under 190 in your EOI Portal.

--> EOI before NSW SS application is not mandatory. However, NSW SS authorities would required your EOI# and would eventually ask you for it when they are ready to send invitation to you. Hence, I think submitting a conditional EOI with 60 points(including 5 points for SS) and providing that EOI# to your NSW SS application would be the preferred route.

*Disclaimer:* I have collated above points from browsing through this forum. Also I can suggest you to contact member "Ramoz" for any query regarding SS route for visa. He has already received grant through this route and his posts elsewhere helped me in collating above points.


----------



## Sanje

*EOI is Completed *

Finally Completed EOI Submission.  
I had to go number of unclear areas and without you guys help, definitely can't complete this.

Special thanks goes with alphabetic order -: 

*1). Abrar
2). brahmgupta
3). HarshiJ
4). joluwarrior,
5). Super*

and all the people in this Forum 


Thanks Thanks Thanks.


----------



## sharav

hello friends,

I am planning to apply for ACS this week.please answer some of my queries-

1- Should i have to submit marriage certificate also????

2-The xerox copy of all the documents should be in coloured or black and white format?

3-The pdf attached in online ACS form should be coloured or b/w notarised?

4-i got referal letters from both of my organisations,so still i have to submit offer letter,relieving letter,pay slips,hike letters etc.?


----------



## Abrar

Hi Sharav,

1. Marriage Certificate NOT required at ACS.

2. Colour OR Black & White, either will do.

3. Scan the original certified copy and make it as .pdf file.

4. Only Employer Reference Letter of each organization is enough. No need to submit other documents. See that the following detail do exist in your reference letter. 

1. Start & Finish Dates of Employment
2. Description of duties performed (i.e. Roles & responsibilities)
3. Hours worked - Full time or Part time
4. Country of Employement
5. Company letterhead and signed by the author.

Use this blog http://pr4oz.blogspot.com , made by a forum member 'Superm'. It will be helpful for you.

Regards,
Abrar.



sharav said:


> hello friends,
> 
> I am planning to apply for ACS this week.please answer some of my queries-
> 
> 1- Should i have to submit marriage certificate also????
> 
> 2-The xerox copy of all the documents should be in coloured or black and white format?
> 
> 3-The pdf attached in online ACS form should be coloured or b/w notarised?
> 
> 4-i got referal letters from both of my organisations,so still i have to submit offer letter,relieving letter,pay slips,hike letters etc.?


----------



## jyotikhtr

sharav said:


> hello friends,
> 
> I am planning to apply for ACS this week.please answer some of my queries-
> 
> 1- Should i have to submit marriage certificate also????
> 
> 2-The xerox copy of all the documents should be in coloured or black and white format?
> 
> 3-The pdf attached in online ACS form should be coloured or b/w notarised?
> 
> 4-i got referal letters from both of my organisations,so still i have to submit offer letter,relieving letter,pay slips,hike letters etc.?


I would suggest to send all the documents so that there is no chance of confusion, as if ACS finds something doubtful they will contact you again and kill your time. Why not be safer on the first go? This is my opinion and I did the same and arranged documents neatly.


----------



## D D

Hi,

One small question Ielts result is required at the time of EOI submission or not.

Regards,
DD


----------



## Sanje

D D said:


> Hi,
> 
> One small question Ielts result is required at the time of EOI submission or not.
> 
> Regards,
> DD


Yes you need IELTS when you submit the EOI.


----------



## Sanje

jyotikhtr said:


> I would suggest to send all the documents so that there is no chance of confusion, as if ACS finds something doubtful they will contact you again and kill your time. Why not be safer on the first go? This is my opinion and I did the same and arranged documents neatly.


Hi jyotikhtr,

i am preparaing documents to send NSW SS request. So i need to know belows:

1).Do we need to send Appointment letters?
2) Pay slips ?


----------



## theonlyme

Yes..IELTS is required


----------



## superm

Sanje said:


> Finally Completed EOI Submission.
> I had to go number of unclear areas and without you guys help, definitely can't complete this.
> 
> Special thanks goes with alphabetic order -:
> 
> *1). Abrar
> 2). brahmgupta
> 3). HarshiJ
> 4). joluwarrior,
> 5). Super*
> 
> and all the people in this Forum
> 
> 
> Thanks Thanks Thanks.


Your welcome man.. thanks for kind words.
Best of luck for further process!
Keep us posted!


----------



## superm

jyotikhtr said:


> I would suggest to send all the documents so that there is no chance of confusion, as if ACS finds something doubtful they will contact you again and kill your time. Why not be safer on the first go? This is my opinion and I did the same and arranged documents neatly.


Now when ACS system is online - you can not submit documents that are not required. They don't even have heading to get this uploaded in their wizard. Also - when you start ACS application, you would know what they need you to upload - their wizard is quite good.
You can refer to [URL="http://pr4oz.blogspot.com/p/skill-assessment.html] Skill Assessment page [/URL] of Migrate to Australia information place.


----------



## sharav

Hi Amol,

I too am applying for ACS under 261314 next week. I have got employer referral letters and have collected all the other required docs. I too am, like you, applying it myself with the help of this forum.

I just wanted you to confirm if the below docs are all we need and i am not missing anything :-
1) Employer Referral Letters (Both, current and previous)
2) Degree/Marksheets
3) Offer Letters
4) Pay Slips
5) HikeLetter (whichever i have)
6) Relieving Letter (last company)
7) All non-empty pages of your passport
8) Certifications Xerox
9) Awards Xerox
10) Resume

Also, as we need to go for SS, when is the right time to apply for it, before or after 1st June?


----------



## superm

sharav said:


> Hi Amol,
> 
> I too am applying for ACS under 261314 next week. I have got employer referral letters and have collected all the other required docs. I too am, like you, applying it myself with the help of this forum.
> 
> I just wanted you to confirm if the below docs are all we need and i am not missing anything :-
> 1) Employer Referral Letters (Both, current and previous)
> 2) Degree/Marksheets
> 3) Offer Letters
> 4) Pay Slips
> 5) HikeLetter (whichever i have)
> 6) Relieving Letter (last company)
> 7) All non-empty pages of your passport
> 8) Certifications Xerox
> 9) Awards Xerox
> 10) Resume
> 
> Also, as we need to go for SS, when is the right time to apply for it, before or after 1st June?


you would not need around 2/3rd of these docs. Check [URL="http://pr4oz.blogspot.com/p/skill-assessment.html] Skill Assessment page[/URL] of Migrate to Australia information place.


----------



## aus82

I received invitation EOI today : ))))


----------



## ian.thomas

Hi Guys,

I desperately need some expert advise.

The current visa I am on will be cancelled in a months time so I have applied for Assessment with ACS.

I had taken all my reference letters for the role of BA but since it has reached its ceiling I changed the code to Analyst Programmer.

Now my question is- If my skills are not suitable for Analyst Programmer and more closely related to BA will ACS tell me this before making there decision.
My assessment is at stage 4 at the moment.

Secondly I have done my MBA marketing and BE mech with a Diploma in management from Sydney.Will i get 15 points for these?

I am planning to file SS when I get the ACS assessment result. For SS do i have to start after I get my assessment or can I do it now as well? Also can I send them an email to prioritise my application once I submit my EOI.

I have given my IELTS and the result is on 22 march. hoping to get through.

Sorry for bothering you but I need some advise.
thanks


----------



## bliss

Hi all,
I am so happy to share that I have got mail just now with positive result from ACS.
My status didn't change to 'In Progress' status, it straight away changed to Case finalized.

Now next is IELTS

Thanks & Regards,
Bliss


----------



## slav123

I'm trying to get my skills assessment to move from 457 to perm via ENS - Direct Entry stream.

Got 3 years proven work experience in AU (but only 1year on 457), and 5 years overseas as a Web Developer. 

The only problem which I can see is my education - got bachelor degree in Management and Marketing (company management) specialisation. So is not really ICS

So.. the question is - how big are my chances to get recognition for my skills? And tips how to approach it?


----------



## sajeesh salim

bliss said:


> Hi all,
> I am so happy to share that I have got mail just now with positive result from ACS.
> My status didn't change to 'In Progress' status, it straight away changed to Case finalized.
> 
> Now next is IELTS
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> Bliss


congratz buddy. all the very best for your IELTS.which band need to be achieved?when was your application moved to stage 4 with assessor?


----------



## Abrar

Hi Bliss,

Congratulations!!! Good to see week started with good news...

Meanwhile, I believe you had applied even for your spouse as well. If yes, what's the status of your spouse' application?

Regards,
Abrar.



bliss said:


> Hi all,
> I am so happy to share that I have got mail just now with positive result from ACS.
> My status didn't change to 'In Progress' status, it straight away changed to Case finalized.
> 
> Now next is IELTS
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> Bliss


----------



## LohPurush

bliss said:


> Hi all,
> I am so happy to share that I have got mail just now with positive result from ACS.
> My status didn't change to 'In Progress' status, it straight away changed to Case finalized.
> 
> Now next is IELTS
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> Bliss


Hey Bliss congrats!!
can you also post your results HERE ?

Thanks!


----------



## Allolaa

bliss said:


> Hi all,
> I am so happy to share that I have got mail just now with positive result from ACS.
> My status didn't change to 'In Progress' status, it straight away changed to Case finalized.
> 
> Now next is IELTS
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> Bliss


Congrats bliss.


----------



## Chetu

bliss said:


> Hi all,
> I am so happy to share that I have got mail just now with positive result from ACS.
> My status didn't change to 'In Progress' status, it straight away changed to Case finalized.
> 
> Now next is IELTS
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> Bliss


Congrats Bliss !! This result must be such a bliss


----------



## bliss

sajeesh salim said:


> congratz buddy. all the very best for your IELTS.which band need to be achieved?when was your application moved to stage 4 with assessor?


Thanks a lot! I am trying to figure out the qualification points. As of now I am assuming that I need to achieve band 7.

My application moved to stage 4 on 2nd Feb.I was asked for additional document, within a week submitted documents, same day when documents were updated it had changed to stage 4 . 

Thanks & Regards,
Bliss


----------



## joluwarrior

bliss said:


> Hi all,
> I am so happy to share that I have got mail just now with positive result from ACS.
> My status didn't change to 'In Progress' status, it straight away changed to Case finalized.
> 
> Now next is IELTS
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> Bliss


Congratulations :clap2:


----------



## bliss

Abrar said:


> Hi Bliss,
> 
> Congratulations!!! Good to see week started with good news...
> 
> Meanwhile, I believe you had applied even for your spouse as well. If yes, what's the status of your spouse' application?
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Hi Abrar,

Thank you very much! Yes, hopefully this is another good news, For my spouse the status has changed to 'In Progress'. Keeping our fingers crossed that in a day or two we get positive result.

Thanks & Regards,
Bliss


----------



## bliss

ddotD said:


> Hey Bliss congrats!!
> can you also post your results HERE ?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi,
Thanks! I am surely going to update there.


Thanks & Regards,
Bliss


----------



## sajeesh salim

bliss said:


> Thanks a lot! I am trying to figure out the qualification points. As of now I am assuming that I need to achieve band 7.
> 
> My application moved to stage 4 on 2nd Feb.I was asked for additional document, within a week submitted documents, same day when documents were updated it had changed to stage 4 .
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> Bliss


so assuming that candidates whose applications were moved to stage 4 on the first week of february, will get result on this week...


----------



## Sanje

Resending again...



Sanje said:


> Hi ALL,
> 
> i am preparaing documents to send NSW SS request. So i need to know belows:
> 
> 1).Do we need to send Appointment letters?
> 2) Pay slips ?


----------



## bliss

Chetu said:


> Congrats Bliss !! This result must be such a bliss


Thanks ! Indeed it is a bliss  . it is the 1st and most important step, although hard work and struggle doubles on every step progress for all of us.


Thanks & Regards,
Bliss


----------



## mike alic

Hi All,

I am new to this forum, probably the question I am asking may be repeated, and have answered earlier....

Q: Do we need to get Ref letter from HR only? or if Manager can sign the reference letter will be also acceptable?

thanks!


----------



## bliss

joluwarrior said:


> Congratulations :clap2:


Thanks a lot! 


Thanks & Regards,
Bliss


----------



## sajeesh salim

mike alic said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum, probably the question I am asking may be repeated, and have answered earlier....
> 
> Q: Do we need to get Ref letter from HR only? or if Manager can sign the reference letter will be also acceptable?
> 
> thanks!


my reference letter was endorsed by finance manager...


----------



## joluwarrior

mike alic said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum, probably the question I am asking may be repeated, and have answered earlier....
> 
> Q: Do we need to get Ref letter from HR only? or if Manager can sign the reference letter will be also acceptable?
> 
> thanks!


While the former would be ideal, the latter would be a workaround.


----------



## bliss

Please help me in finding out that how many points can be awarded for qualification. I am not sure that if i can calculate 15 points for education or not. 

In the acs result document my qualification is assessed as follows:

Post Graduate Diploma in Business Management has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a minor in Computing.

MCSD has been assessed as an AQF Diploma with a major in computing.


Thanks & Regards,
Bliss


----------



## Abrar

Hi Mike,

I believe, it would still be fine if your manager undersigns your reference letter. But the reference should be on Company letter head. You have to make sure that you adhere by the following points in your reference letter.

1. Start & Finish Dates of Employment
2. Description of duties performed (i.e. Roles & responsibilities)
3. Hours worked - Full time or Part time
4. Country of Employement
5. Company letterhead and signed by the author.

Hope this helps.

Regards,
Abrar.



mike alic said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum, probably the question I am asking may be repeated, and have answered earlier....
> 
> Q: Do we need to get Ref letter from HR only? or if Manager can sign the reference letter will be also acceptable?
> 
> thanks!


----------



## mike alic

Thanks... so u didnt get any issue while ACS assessment was done?

just now i was reading one blog (mentioned in one of the earlier posts), while mentions that HR need to sign, if HR is not signing the letter, manager need to sign statutory declaration (on legal/stamp paper)..

So i was bit confused.


----------



## mike alic

Abrar said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> I believe, it would still be fine if your manager undersigns your reference letter. But the reference should be on Company letter head. You have to make sure that you adhere by the following points in your reference letter.
> 
> 1. Start & Finish Dates of Employment
> 2. Description of duties performed (i.e. Roles & responsibilities)
> 3. Hours worked - Full time or Part time
> 4. Country of Employement
> 5. Company letterhead and signed by the author.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Many thanks Abrar!!!


----------



## mike alic

sajeesh salim said:


> my reference letter was endorsed by finance manager...


Thanks... so u didnt get any issue while ACS assessment was done?

just now i was reading one blog (mentioned in one of the earlier posts), while mentions that HR need to sign, if HR is not signing the letter, manager need to sign statutory declaration (on legal/stamp paper)..

So i was bit confused.


----------



## ali.vmware

Hi All,

I have completed my
- B.Tech from electronics and communications (4 year) from India and
- MIS (Masters In Information Systems) from Australia
- I am working as a System Engineer from 1.5 years (sep 2011 till date)
- I have done MCTS (Windows server 2008 active directory configuration)

applied for assessment on the 19th of feb and it is still in stage 4 with assessor. Can some one advice me if my profile fits in for 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)


----------



## sajeesh salim

mike alic said:


> Thanks... so u didnt get any issue while ACS assessment was done?
> 
> just now i was reading one blog (mentioned in one of the earlier posts), while mentions that HR need to sign, if HR is not signing the letter, manager need to sign statutory declaration (on legal/stamp paper)..
> 
> So i was bit confused.


see abrar's post.My application is still in fourth stage with assessor but it did not stuck on stage three,directly went to stage four within two days of submission and also the application was submitted through agent and they said that it would be ok with finance manger endorsement.

Thanks


----------



## divyanag87

Apologies for deviating from the above topics. 
How long would it take to process after status is changed to "In progress" ? 
My husband's application was quick enough. Morning it was "in progress" and at 4 PM (Aus time), it was "Case finalized" . In the night , our agent sent us the mail. 

In my case, today morning it is changed to "In progress" and no progress yet 

Hoping for positive result


----------



## sajeesh salim

divyanag87 said:


> Apologies for deviating from the above topics.
> How long would it take when it is changed to "In progress"stage ?
> My husband's application was quick enough. Morning it was "in progress" and at 4 PM (Aus time), it was "Case finalized" . Night agent got the mail.
> 
> In my case, today morning it is changed to "In progress" and no progress yet
> 
> Hoping for positive result


normally it will take two working days.the food is already cooked, wait for it to be served...:clap2:


----------



## Sanje

joluwarrior said:


> While the former would be ideal, the latter would be a workaround.


Hi joluwarrior,

i am preparaing documents to send NSW SS request. So i need to know belows:

1).Do we need to send Appointment letters?
2) Pay slips ?


----------



## mike alic

sajeesh salim said:


> see abrar's post.My application is still in fourth stage with assessor but it did not stuck on stage three,directly went to stage four within two days of submission and also the application was submitted through agent and they said that it would be ok with finance manger endorsement.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks to both (salim & Abrar) for quick response...


----------



## Abrar

Hi Divya,

Generally applicants receives email from ACS within few hours or next day once the status moves to 'In Progress'. For few it has taken couple of days as well. Hope you get it shortly.

'In Progress' means your documents are currently getting scrutinized. Best time for prayers. ray2: . Pray for other applicants also. 

Looking forward to see good news from your side soon. All the best.

Regards,
Abrar.



divyanag87 said:


> Apologies for deviating from the above topics.
> How long would it take to process after status is changed to "In progress" ?
> My husband's application was quick enough. Morning it was "in progress" and at 4 PM (Aus time), it was "Case finalized" . In the night , our agent sent us the mail.
> 
> In my case, today morning it is changed to "In progress" and no progress yet
> 
> Hoping for positive result


----------



## divyanag87

Abrar, 

I see that you have applied before mine. 16th Jan . Any progress on ur end? 
And yes, prayer time  I will call my agent however.


----------



## ali.vmware

Hi All,

I have completed my
- B.Tech from electronics and communications (4 year) from India and
- MIS (Masters In Information Systems) from Australia
- I am working as a System Engineer in Australia from last 1.5 years (sep 2011 till date)
- I have done MCTS (Windows server 2008 active directory configuration)

applied for assessment on the 19th of feb and it is still in stage 4 with assessor. Can some one advice me if my profile fits in for 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)


----------



## Abrar

Still same status 'With assessor'.  . Don't know to whom my applicantion is allocated (Lazy guy )  . 

Pray for other applicants also. 

Regards,
Abrar.



divyanag87 said:


> Abrar,
> 
> I see that you have applied before mine. 16th Jan . Any progress on ur end?
> And yes, prayer time  I will call my agent however.


----------



## sajeesh salim

Abrar said:


> Hi Divya,
> 
> Generally applicants receives email from ACS within few hours or next day once the status moves to 'In Progress'. For few it has taken couple of days as well. Hope you get it shortly.
> 
> 'In Progress' means your documents are currently getting scrutinized. Best time for prayers. ray2: . Pray for other applicants also.
> 
> Looking forward to see good news from your side soon. All the best.
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Abrar, what is the current status of your application?


----------



## Abrar

Hi Salim,

No progress buddy. Still 'With assessor'. 

Hope I get +ve result this week.

Regards,
Abrar.



sajeesh salim said:


> Abrar, what is the current status of your application?


----------



## mini2ran

Finally, got mail for More documents, Moved to stage 3 today morning.
Working out on Documents to update.

Hope all goes positively. Will keep posted if i get hit by any blocker.

TIA, 
mini


----------



## bliss

Abrar said:


> Still same status 'With assessor'.  . Don't know to whom my applicantion is allocated (Lazy guy )  .
> 
> Pray for other applicants also.
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.



Hi Abrar,
Seriously such thoughts popup in mind when you find the same status 'With Assessor'
I had been reading on forum that people who applied mid Jan onward got their results, My thoughts had gone beyond reasonable ideas that maybe my records are buried somewhere and forgotten by the guy who it was assigned to.

Today getting to see straight away the result and no waiting on in progress was of much relief. 

So don't worry that lazy guy is back to work and looking into pending applications, I am sure most of the January applicants will get you positive result within this week .I pray your wait ends by tomorrow.

Thanks & Regards,
Bliss


----------



## bliss

Please help me in finding out that how many points can be awarded for qualification. I am not sure that if i can calculate 15 points for education or not. 

In the ACS result document my qualification is assessed as follows:

Post Graduate Diploma in Business Management has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a minor in Computing.

MCSD has been assessed as an AQF Diploma with a major in computing.


Thanks & Regards,
Bliss


----------



## Abrar

Thanks a lot buddy. 

And all the best for your IELTS and your spouse' ACS result.

Regards,
Abrar.



bliss said:


> Hi Abrar,
> Seriously such thoughts popup in mind when you find the same status 'With Assessor'
> I had been reading on forum that people who applied mid Jan onward got their results, My thoughts had gone beyond reasonable ideas that maybe my records are buried somewhere and forgotten by the guy who it was assigned to.
> 
> Today getting to see straight away the result and no waiting on in progress was of much relief.
> 
> So don't worry that lazy guy is back to work and looking into pending applications, I am sure most of the January applicants will get you positive result within this week .I pray your wait ends by tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> Bliss


----------



## joluwarrior

mini2ran said:


> Finally, got mail for More documents, Moved to stage 3 today morning.
> Working out on Documents to update.
> 
> Hope all goes positively. Will keep posted if i get hit by any blocker.
> 
> TIA,
> mini


Can you share what more documents were you requested ?


----------



## UdayBASIS

bliss said:


> Please help me in finding out that how many points can be awarded for qualification. I am not sure that if i can calculate 15 points for education or not.
> 
> In the ACS result document my qualification is assessed as follows:
> 
> Post Graduate Diploma in Business Management has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a minor in Computing.
> 
> MCSD has been assessed as an AQF Diploma with a major in computing.
> 
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> Bliss


Hi,

You can claim 15 points for your education based on the below statement: (Especially the second clause)



> To receive points for a Masters degree, you must also have a Bachelor degree, or the Masters degree must be considered as at least comparable to Bachelor level at Australian standards.


 This is taken from Skillselect website. You can also find the same detail mentioned in PR guide as well.

BR,
Uday


----------



## Abrar

Hi Bliss,

Following is the detail that DIAC has given wrt points for qualification.

*20* - Doctorate degree
*15* - At least Bachelor degree (including a Bachelor degree with Honours or Masters)
*10* - Australian Diploma or trade qualification
*10* - Award or qualification recognised by the assessing authority in the assessment of the skilled occupation.

Looks like you fall in 4th category as your Bachelor degree has not been mentioned in the letter. Still not sure. Plz, check with other forum members..

Regards,
Abrar.




bliss said:


> Please help me in finding out that how many points can be awarded for qualification. I am not sure that if i can calculate 15 points for education or not.
> 
> In the ACS result document my qualification is assessed as follows:
> 
> Post Graduate Diploma in Business Management has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a minor in Computing.
> 
> MCSD has been assessed as an AQF Diploma with a major in computing.
> 
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> Bliss


----------



## Abrar

Hey Uday,

This post of yours encourages me to check my application status daily even till evening. 

You had posted this message at around 4pm or 5pm of Indian time on 5th March 2013.

Regards,
Abrar. 



UdayBASIS said:


> Hi All,
> 
> sweet surprise, My application just moved to 'In progress' now:
> 
> Just checked 15 to 20 minutes back, it was 'with assessor':
> 
> Hoping for a positive result.
> 
> BR,
> Uday


----------



## bliss

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi,
> 
> You can claim 15 points for your education based on the below statement: (Especially the second clause)
> 
> This is taken from Skillselect website. You can also find the same detail mentioned in PR guide as well.
> 
> BR,
> Uday



Hi Uday,
Thanks for your inputs!

I was thinking that you are not seen on forum since 2-3 days  You clarified my doubt and made by day. How are your preparations going on. I haven't started giving regular time for IELTS preparations yet. Now I am more inspired to do so 

I haven't booked my test yet as waiting for passport(Applied for reissue).

All the best for IELTS!

Thanks & Regards,
Bliss


----------



## UdayBASIS

Abrar said:


> Hey Uday,
> 
> This post of yours encourages me to check my application status daily even till evening.
> 
> You had posted this message at around 4pm or 5pm of Indian time on 5th March 2013.
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Yes, indeed Abrar. That is the reason, I had mentioned it then as 'sweet surprise':

We never know, who is working over time to clear the back logs! And going by the Invitation rates for the recent rounds, it seems the duration from Invitation to Grant is also going shrink to the better!!

BR,
Uday


----------



## UdayBASIS

bliss said:


> Hi Uday,
> Thanks for your inputs!
> 
> I was thinking that you are not seen on forum since 2-3 days  You clarified my doubt and made by day. How are your preparations going on. I haven't started giving regular time for IELTS preparations yet. Now I am more inspired to do so
> 
> I haven't booked my test yet as waiting for passport(Applied for reissue).
> 
> All the best for IELTS!
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> Bliss


Glad to see, my posts helping you relax.

About absence for 2, 3 days - Weekends are strictly allocated for family - Have a 7 month old son. So what best can it be than to play with the tender kid!!

My preparation for IELTS, slowly inching!! - Hoping to finish Speaking practice today!! 

All the best for future challenges!!
BR,
Uday


----------



## Abrar

Congratulations!!!

All the best for further proceedings.

I was expecting more posts of EOI invitation today.

Regards,
Abrar



aus82 said:


> I received invitation EOI today : ))))


----------



## mini2ran

joluwarrior said:


> Can you share what more documents were you requested ?


I have been requested for a final degree certificate and role and responsibilities for few scenarios. 

I have given roles and responsibilities for the roles as per company records. But in my resume, i have provided few more roles as onsite coordinator. 

So my CO, has raised to provide new references for the roles and responsibilities i have performed in my onsite coordinator role and provide detail roles and responsibilities are individual role level.

TIA,
Mini


----------



## SS28

Abrar said:


> Hi Salim,
> 
> No progress buddy. Still 'With assessor'.
> 
> Hope I get +ve result this week.
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Hey Abrar,

I am in same Boat, applied on 12 Jan and still getting 'With assessor'.. 
me too counting on this week


----------



## nitin_sharma

Can anyone please send me the format of the declaration required to prove the work experience?
Also please tell if I can get the declaration from one of my colleague and not from any senior employee of my company. As it would be difficult for me to get the signature of any senior employee..


----------



## binioz

Hello,
My ACS application moved from 'Stage 4 -in progress' to 'Stage 3 -documents required'. With help from our forum members i was able to understand the reason why it was moved to Stage 3.
I managed to get the documents which ACS assessor was asking for.
My question is-
Do i again need to pay 450AUD to ACS? 

Br,
binioz


----------



## UdayBASIS

binioz said:


> Hello,
> My ACS application moved from 'Stage 4 -in progress' to 'Stage 3 -documents required'. With help from our forum members i was able to understand the reason why it was moved to Stage 3.
> I managed to get the documents which ACS assessor was asking for.
> My question is-
> Do i again need to pay 450AUD to ACS?
> 
> Br,
> binioz


No, not needed at all.

But, then, why did such a thought even arise in your mind?

BR,
Uday


----------



## night_wolf_in

hi guys. i have few clarifications that i'm not sure about. i would appreciate if you help me with it.

According to ACS, with my working experience i come under Computer Network and Systems 
Engineer 263111, i have 3+ years of experience, CCIE, CCNP, CCDP. But my educational certificate under Engineering :and masters of Science in Communication Engineering, Bachelor of Engineering in communication. 

I have checked the document h**p://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf from there i figured i would require around 2+ of working exp. 

here what i calculated, Age: 30 pts, Work exp: 5pts, Language IELTS 7:10. now Education, if they consider the Masters, i would get 15, otherwise, for diploma 10 (CCIE equivalent). so i get best case of 60pts, or 55pts. 

How can i know how they will assess my education? anyway of knowing before applying?


----------



## binioz

UdayBASIS said:


> No, not needed at all.
> 
> But, then, why did such a thought even arise in your mind?
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Thanks, Uday.
When i clicked on link which was mentioned in Assessor's mail, it took me to landing page of 'ACS Skills application' page and option 3 (450$) was by default selected. So i got panicked 
But then later on as i navigated, i realised i dont need to again pay 450$


----------



## UdayBASIS

night_wolf_in said:


> hi guys. i have few clarifications that i'm not sure about. i would appreciate if you help me with it.
> 
> According to ACS, with my working experience i come under Computer Network and Systems
> Engineer 263111, i have 3+ years of experience, CCIE, CCNP, CCDP. But my educational certificate under Engineering :and masters of Science in Communication Engineering, Bachelor of Engineering in communication.
> 
> I have checked the document h**p://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf from there i figured i would require around 2+ of working exp.
> 
> here what i calculated, Age: 30 pts, Work exp: 5pts, Language IELTS 7:10. now Education, if they consider the Masters, i would get 15, otherwise, for diploma 10 (CCIE equivalent). so i get best case of 60pts, or 55pts.
> 
> How can i know how they will assess my education? anyway of knowing before applying?


Hi XXXX,

No, You cannot know before applying.

But as you put it, You can claim 15 points for your Masters, since you have the bachelors (Anyway there is no extra point for having a masters).

So, your total points would come to 60!

if you are asking specifically, then you might need to spell it out clearly, why and which point you are worried of.

BR,
Uday


----------



## Sanje

*Nsw ss ??*

please anyone anser my question .....

i am preparaing documents to send NSW SS request. 

1).Do we need to send Appointment letters?
2) Pay slips ? 
3). is it ok do spiral bind all the documents and send ?


----------



## joluwarrior

Sanje said:


> please anyone anser my question .....
> 
> i am preparaing documents to send NSW SS request.
> 
> 1).Do we need to send Appointment letters?
> 2) Pay slips ?
> 3). is it ok do spiral bind all the documents and send ?


In all probability, I would say yes to points 1/2 unless NSW specifically requests only reference letters.

Spiral bind why ? Do you have to send by post ? pardon me for asking as i have not applied for SS.


----------



## night_wolf_in

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi XXXX,
> 
> No, You cannot know before applying.
> 
> But as you put it, You can claim 15 points for your Masters, since you have the bachelors (Anyway there is no extra point for having a masters).
> 
> So, your total points would come to 60!
> 
> if you are asking specifically, then you might need to spell it out clearly, why and which point you are worried of.
> 
> BR,
> Uday


thanks for reply. it cleared it to me. 
yah, 1- if ACS will asses Bachelor of engineering/master of science in communication for Networking skill. 2-how many years exp required? 3- same working exp letter will be used for ACS and later with EOI?


----------



## UdayBASIS

night_wolf_in said:


> thanks for reply. it cleared it to me.
> yah, 1- if ACS will asses Bachelor of engineering/master of science in communication for Networking skill. 2-how many years exp required? 3- same working exp letter will be used for ACS and later with EOI?


1) ACS assesses Engineering as ICT Major or Minor - In your case, if you have had at the least 40 % of subjects relevant to ICT, then it is a ICT Major one.
2) Based on the above, the number of years would differ.
3) Yes, You can use the same(but for DIAC - visa processing, you would need other docs such as Appointment / offer letter, Pay slips, Bank statements, etc)

BR,
Uday


----------



## RBang

bliss said:


> Hi Abrar,
> Seriously such thoughts popup in mind when you find the same status 'With Assessor'
> I had been reading on forum that people who applied mid Jan onward got their results, My thoughts had gone beyond reasonable ideas that maybe my records are buried somewhere and forgotten by the guy who it was assigned to.
> 
> Today getting to see straight away the result and no waiting on in progress was of much relief.
> 
> So don't worry that lazy guy is back to work and looking into pending applications, I am sure most of the January applicants will get you positive result within this week .I pray your wait ends by tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> Bliss


Thanks for your words, Bliss. Every morning I get up and even before I brush my teeth, check the status, only to get disappointed. After 9AM India time, I just lose hope for the day and do the same routine the next day! Hoping to see the result soon but it is proving too long a wait.


----------



## anupriya

RBang said:


> Thanks for your words, Bliss. Every morning I get up and even before I brush my teeth, check the status, only to get disappointed. After 9AM India time, I just lose hope for the day and do the same routine the next day! Hoping to see the result soon but it is proving too long a wait.


I am in the same condition as you. and now starting to get worried if they send my application to stage 3 , I will miss the next round as well


----------



## va13

Hi Abrar/RBank/Anupriya,

Guess these guys are busy in watching Ind-Aus Test Series.
3rd Match is over today, lets keep our fingers crossed they work for next 4 days and lead us to atleast the next EOI Round.

When did your application move to stage 4??
Mine moved to 4 on 5th Feb and I am on same boat as you guys are.
Every morning I wake up with hope, maybe today but all in vain.
Have passed both rounds in March in the same hope.

Lets see if we have something good in store for April rounds.


----------



## anupriya

va13 said:


> Hi Abrar/RBank/Anupriya,
> 
> Guess these guys are busy in watching Ind-Aus Test Series.
> 3rd Match is over today, lets keep our fingers crossed they work for next 4 days and lead us to atleast the next EOI Round.
> 
> When did your application move to stage 4??
> Mine moved to 4 on 5th Feb and I am on same boat as you guys are.
> Every morning I wake up with hope, maybe today but all in vain.
> Have passed both rounds in March in the same hope.
> 
> Lets see if we have something good in store for April rounds.


Hi Va13 
Mine moved to stage 4 on 4th Feb


----------



## joluwarrior

va13 said:


> Hi Abrar/RBank/Anupriya,
> 
> Guess these guys are busy in watching Ind-Aus Test Series.
> 3rd Match is over today, lets keep our fingers crossed they work for next 4 days and lead us to atleast the next EOI Round.
> 
> When did your application move to stage 4??
> Mine moved to 4 on 5th Feb and I am on same boat as you guys are.
> Every morning I wake up with hope, maybe today but all in vain.
> Have passed both rounds in March in the same hope.
> 
> Lets see if we have something good in store for April rounds.


Hope that they dont pass on the wrath to Indian applicants


----------



## va13

joluwarrior said:


> Hope that they dont pass on the wrath to Indian applicants


True 
I hope these guys are more of football people


----------



## Abrar

Hi,

True. I too was engrossed in test match today. Good to have something to rejoice.

I recorded 25 forum members applied in this Jan out of which 14 have already got +ve result and 2 applicant's status is 'In Progress' today.

For sure few more will get +ve result this week. As per my records, remaining 9 applicants who are still waiting in Status 'With assessor' are:

*Applicants* - *Applied on* - *Halted at Stage 3* - *Stage 4*
VA13 - 10/Jan - Yes - 5/Feb
SS28 - 12/Jan - Yes - 12/Feb
Ramanj - 13/Jan - No - 5/Feb
Abrar - 16/Jan - No - 7/Feb
Binioz - 16/Jan - Yes (*After 'In Progress' on 11th Mar) - 2/Feb --------*Status moved back to Stage 3 on 12th March
smahesh202 - 18/Jan - No - 7/Feb
Rbang - 23/Jan - No - 7/Feb
Anupriya - 29/Jan - No - 1/Feb
Jety - 31/Jan - Yes - 14/Feb

As per my observation, with Bliss' spouse' application moving to 'In Progress' today, all the application that moved to Stage 4 before this Febraury have moved ahead of Stage 4.

Hope all of us get our results in +ve before coming EOI round.

Regards,
Abrar.



va13 said:


> Hi Abrar/RBank/Anupriya,
> 
> Guess these guys are busy in watching Ind-Aus Test Series.
> 3rd Match is over today, lets keep our fingers crossed they work for next 4 days and lead us to atleast the next EOI Round.
> 
> When did your application move to stage 4??
> Mine moved to 4 on 5th Feb and I am on same boat as you guys are.
> Every morning I wake up with hope, maybe today but all in vain.
> Have passed both rounds in March in the same hope.
> 
> Lets see if we have something good in store for April rounds.


----------



## RBang

Thanks for compiling the list, Abrar. What should we base our hope now on? On the date we submitted or on the date it has moved to Stage 4?


----------



## Abrar

I think 2 factors.

1. Date when our case moves to Stage 4. (Which we can analyze through our forum)

2. Your application queue status with your Assessor. I think few Assessors got their hands on allocated files around 2 weeks back itself, which moved to stage 4 in February. Whereas other Assessors still have lot of older pending files with them. Now we just can't have any idea upon this. 

For instance: 

Forum member Sunnydee applied on *18th Jan*, case moved to Stage 4 on *2nd February*. He got positive result on *8th March*.

Bliss' Spouse applied on *6th Jan*, case moved to Stage 4 on *23rd Jan* and today (*18th Mar*) status changed to 'In Progress'.

As far as I know, neither of their case ever halted at Stage 3.

So you see, we can't just have any sort of clear idea upon how to calculate the expected result date. It highly depends upon your Assessor.

Regards,
Abrar.



RBang said:


> Thanks for compiling the list, Abrar. What should we base our hope now on? On the date we submitted or on the date it has moved to Stage 4?


----------



## cloudram

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> Hi Ram,
> 
> I also got into the same situation with my current employer, but I convinced them that I am going for a part time higher education  and that wont hamper my work. They agreed and gave me the reference letter. Try the same way.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Abhishek



Hi Abhishek

Great , I followed the same and it worked. However i have another quesiton.

For ACS assessment, Do we need to submit all the experience from the degree education? 

Some of the employment i had in the past , they have not given any specific reference letters. 

I got a current employer reference letter for 5.5 years as required by ACS.

Thanks
Ram


----------



## smahesh202

Abrar said:


> Hi,
> 
> True. I too was engrossed in test match today. Good to have something to rejoice.
> 
> I recorded 25 forum members applied in this Jan out of which 14 have already got +ve result and 2 applicant's status is 'In Progress' today.
> 
> For sure few more will get +ve result this week. As per my records, remaining 9 applicants who are still waiting in Status 'With assessor' are:
> 
> *Applicants* - *Applied on* - *Halted at Stage 3* - *Stage 4*
> VA13 - 10/Jan - Yes - 5/Feb
> SS28 - 12/Jan - Yes - 12/Feb
> Ramanj - 13/Jan - No - 5/Feb
> Abrar - 16/Jan - No - 7/Feb
> Binioz - 16/Jan - Yes (*After 'In Progress' on 11th Mar) - 2/Feb --------*Status moved back to Stage 3 on 12th March
> smahesh202 - 18/Jan - No - 7/Feb
> Rbang - 23/Jan - No - 7/Feb
> Anupriya - 29/Jan - No - 1/Feb
> Jety - 31/Jan - Yes - 14/Feb
> 
> As per my observation, with Bliss' spouse' application moving to 'In Progress' today, all the application that moved to Stage 4 before this Febraury have moved ahead of Stage 4.
> 
> Hope all of us get our results in +ve before coming EOI round.
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Hi Abrar,

Great job compiling this list. Wish all of us get a positive result soon.

Regards,
Mahesh.


----------



## Sanje

joluwarrior said:


> In all probability, I would say yes to points 1/2 unless NSW specifically requests only reference letters.
> 
> Spiral bind why ? Do you have to send by post ? pardon me for asking as i have not applied for SS.


Thanks joluwarrior.

Yes .NSW is asking certify hard copies and need to send by post .
any one who applied NSW , can answer my question ???
please..


----------



## balajivellai

sharav said:


> Hi Amol,
> 
> I too am applying for ACS under 261314 next week. I have got employer referral letters and have collected all the other required docs. I too am, like you, applying it myself with the help of this forum.
> 
> I just wanted you to confirm if the below docs are all we need and i am not missing anything :-
> 1) Employer Referral Letters (Both, current and previous)
> 2) Degree/Marksheets
> 3) Offer Letters
> 4) Pay Slips
> 5) HikeLetter (whichever i have)
> 6) Relieving Letter (last company)
> 7) All non-empty pages of your passport
> 8) Certifications Xerox
> 9) Awards Xerox
> 10) Resume
> 
> Also, as we need to go for SS, when is the right time to apply for it, before or after 1st June?


Dear Sharav,
Congratulation, me to planning to apply self, if you dont mind , can you help me? As per the assessment authorities they need the above documents by photocopy and these need to be attested by Australian lawyer , did you get from Australian lawyer or form other authorities, if other then from whom? waiting for your replay.


----------



## joluwarrior

balajivellai said:


> Dear Sharav,
> Congratulation, me to planning to apply self, if you dont mind , can you help me? As per the assessment authorities they need the above documents by photocopy and these need to be attested by Australian lawyer , did you get from Australian lawyer or form other authorities, if other then from whom? waiting for your replay.


Your location says you are in Dubai. I can help you with a pointer of getting your docs attested based on experience in Kuwait.

We have a forum member who had successfully got assessment done from ACS by attesting from following authorities.

1. Degree certificate from Indian Embassy in Kuwait.
2. Employment ref. letter done at Australian Embassy in Kuwait.

The main reason he cited for approaching above authorities was that the lawyers in Kuwait were charging exorbitant amounts for attestation, to the tune of KWD 60 per page. 

So perhaps you can contact the respective embassies once for information.


----------



## mini2ran

Finally, I have submitted docs yesterday evening to ACS and today morning status changes to Stage -4 "with assessor".

Now time starts for the next change "In-Progress".:ranger:layball:


----------



## sajeesh salim

mini2ran said:


> Finally, I have submitted docs yesterday evening to ACS and today morning status changes to Stage -4 "with assessor".
> 
> Now time starts for the next change "In-Progress".:ranger:layball:


yesturday was third monday of the month thatswhat it became so fast.:clap2:


----------



## bliss

Hi All,

Just now 8:05 AM(Indian time) mail landed and status changed for my spouse.
It is +ve :clap2:

We had checked at 7:30, 8:00 even around 8:03 AM it was showing 'In Progress' and there was no mail till then. 


Friends! Please check your status now and don't give up hope it may be changing now.

All the best!

Thanks & Regards,
Bliss


----------



## divyanag87

ACS result : Positive


----------



## sbashok25

What is the next step, after ACS skills assessment and IELTS


----------



## sajeesh salim

bliss said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just now 8:05 AM(Indian time) mail landed and status changed for my spouse.
> It is +ve :clap2:
> 
> We had checked at 7:30, 8:00 even around 8:03 AM it was showing 'In Progress' and there was no mail till then.
> 
> 
> Friends! Please check your status now and don't give up hope it may be changing now.
> 
> All the best!
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> Bliss


congratz...............:clap2:


----------



## sajeesh salim

divyanag87 said:


> ACS result : Positive


congratz:clap2:..........i will have to wait for another two weeks....:ranger:


----------



## Abrar

Congratulations to both of you!!! 

Best of luck for further proceedings.

Regards,
Abrar.



bliss said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just now 8:05 AM(Indian time) mail landed and status changed for my spouse.
> It is +ve :clap2:
> 
> We had checked at 7:30, 8:00 even around 8:03 AM it was showing 'In Progress' and there was no mail till then.
> 
> 
> Friends! Please check your status now and don't give up hope it may be changing now.
> 
> All the best!
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> Bliss





divyanag87 said:


> ACS result : Positive


----------



## Abrar

Hi Ashok,

After applicant gets +ve Skill assessment and required Band in IELTS, next phase is EOI (Expression of Interest).

It is an online application form, where you will pass on all the required information. Monthly once or twice DIAC keeps a round of invitation, which is done based on your EOI. Once Applicant receives iniviation, he can apply for respective Visa.

For all this information you can visit this blog: Migrate to Australia: How to GET PR? (in short) . It is prepared by one of forum members 'Superm'.

Regards,
Abrar.



sbashok25 said:


> What is the next step, after ACS skills assessment and IELTS


----------



## Abrar

Wow... You are lucky Mini.

It took 3 weeks for my application to move from Stage 2 to Stage 4 without stopping at Stage 3. Honestly, I am not as frustrated now as I was in that period.

Best of luck.

Regards,
Abrar.



mini2ran said:


> Finally, I have submitted docs yesterday evening to ACS and today morning status changes to Stage -4 "with assessor".
> 
> Now time starts for the next change "In-Progress".:ranger:layball:


----------



## va13

Abrar said:


> Hi,
> 
> True. I too was engrossed in test match today. Good to have something to rejoice.
> 
> I recorded 25 forum members applied in this Jan out of which 14 have already got +ve result and 2 applicant's status is 'In Progress' today.
> 
> For sure few more will get +ve result this week. As per my records, remaining 9 applicants who are still waiting in Status 'With assessor' are:
> 
> *Applicants* - *Applied on* - *Halted at Stage 3* - *Stage 4*
> VA13 - 10/Jan - Yes - 5/Feb
> SS28 - 12/Jan - Yes - 12/Feb
> Ramanj - 13/Jan - No - 5/Feb
> Abrar - 16/Jan - No - 7/Feb
> Binioz - 16/Jan - Yes (*After 'In Progress' on 11th Mar) - 2/Feb --------*Status moved back to Stage 3 on 12th March
> smahesh202 - 18/Jan - No - 7/Feb
> Rbang - 23/Jan - No - 7/Feb
> Anupriya - 29/Jan - No - 1/Feb
> Jety - 31/Jan - Yes - 14/Feb
> 
> As per my observation, with Bliss' spouse' application moving to 'In Progress' today, all the application that moved to Stage 4 before this Febraury have moved ahead of Stage 4.
> 
> Hope all of us get our results in +ve before coming EOI round.
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Great Job Abrar.
I was specifically asking people about their application and stage 4 dates 
this is a one stop shop now ..


----------



## Abrar

Hi Ram,

ACS is not concerned about the gaps between your education and work experieince. ACS will just assess the degrees & work experience certificates that you send them to check if you are allowed to apply for respecitive Job Code that you have claimed.

If you are claiming points for only 5.5 yrs of your work experience then your current company's letter is enough in ACS.

However, from different forums I came to know that later when you apply for Visa there you cannot keep the gaps blank and need to explain what you were doing in that gap.

Regards,
Abrar.



cloudram said:


> Hi Abhishek
> 
> Great , I followed the same and it worked. However i have another quesiton.
> 
> For ACS assessment, Do we need to submit all the experience from the degree education?
> 
> Some of the employment i had in the past , they have not given any specific reference letters.
> 
> I got a current employer reference letter for 5.5 years as required by ACS.
> 
> Thanks
> Ram


----------



## Abrar

Thanks. Meanwhile, your signature shows that you have applied on 16th Jan. So this table needs correction.

Eagerly waiting for some good news today. Feel happy when other members post messages of +ve results. Best of luck.

Regards,
Abrar.



va13 said:


> Great Job Abrar.
> I was specifically asking people about their application and stage 4 dates
> this is a one stop shop now ..


----------



## RBang

divyanag87 said:


> ACS result : Positive


Congratulations! When did you apply and when did it change to Stage 4?


----------



## divyanag87

RBang said:


> Congratulations! When did you apply and when did it change to Stage 4?


Hey ,

I applied on 18th Jan but I am not sure when it changed to stage 4.


----------



## joluwarrior

Guys,

Appreciate if all ACS awaiting applicants maintain your application timeline in your signature. I guess it will be quite useful among yourselves to evaluate progress.


----------



## Abrar

Correct. 

And same request goes to the applicants that have already received their results.

Regards,
Abrar.



joluwarrior said:


> Guys,
> 
> Appreciate if all ACS awaiting applicants maintain your application timeline in your signature. I guess it will be quite useful among yourselves to evaluate progress.


----------



## slimk2004

Dear All,

I applied for ACS on 11th March and moved to stage 4 on 13th March. 
Meantime I'm preparing to take IELTS on 23rd March 

Cheers,


----------



## Abrar

Welcome to this Forum. 

Wish you success in all your efforts.

Regards,
Abrar.



slimk2004 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I applied for ACS on 11th March and moved to stage 4 on 13th March.
> Meantime I'm preparing to take IELTS on 23rd March
> 
> Cheers,


----------



## rvijay

Good luck for ur IETLS test


----------



## Chetu

Good luck for your ielts . I have my speaking this Friday and rest on this Saturday


----------



## sajeesh salim

This saturday my ielts....................


----------



## sajeesh salim

chetu said:


> good luck for your ielts . I have my speaking this friday and rest on this saturday


where you are going to do? Bc or idp?


----------



## va13

Gudluck to everyone who's appearing for IELTS this weekend.


----------



## Abrar

No movement of Stage 4 'With assessor' to 'In Progress' today of any member. 

Sad  . Thinking of sending an email to ACS.

Regards,
Abrar.


----------



## binioz

ACS holiday notice:

Thank you for contacting the ACS Migration Skills Assesment team.
ADVANCE HOLIDAY NOTICE: please note the that the ACS offices will be closed over the Easter holiday break: Friday 29 March and Monday 1 April 2013.


----------



## Abrar

That means for first EOI round of April, we shall get ACS result maximum by 28th March. I am thinking of sending email to ACS today.

B/w, did you submit the requested documents to ACS?

Regards,
Abrar.



binioz said:


> ACS holiday notice:
> 
> Thank you for contacting the ACS Migration Skills Assesment team.
> ADVANCE HOLIDAY NOTICE: please note the that the ACS offices will be closed over the Easter holiday break: Friday 29 March and Monday 1 April 2013.


----------



## binioz

Abrar said:


> That means for first EOI round of April, we shall get ACS result maximum by 28th March.
> 
> B/w, did you submit the requested documents to ACS?
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


No Abrar, I'm still waiting for employee certification letter from my company..


----------



## Abrar

Ok. As soon as you submit the requested documents, you will get result in a day or two.

All the best.

Regards,
Abrar.




binioz said:


> No Abrar, I'm still waiting for employee certification letter from my company..


----------



## rakesharavindan

Hello all, 

I applied for acs on 8th feb. It moved to stage 4 on 11th feb.. And from then, the wait is on

Best of luck to all here.. 

Regards, 
Rakesh


----------



## sajeesh salim

rakesharavindan said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I applied for acs on 8th feb. It moved to stage 4 on 11th feb.. And from then, the wait is on
> 
> Best of luck to all here..
> 
> Regards,
> Rakesh


your ielts result is great...where did you take it from?


----------



## sajeesh salim

i think this week we can get some outcomes from ACS because of the holidays..hehehe everybody wanna leave from their tensions naaaaaa...so i think all outstanding things will be completed as soon as possible....


----------



## as_gag

Thought of sharing my ACS result timelines:

I applied to ACS on 25 Jan 2013 and I received +ve skill assessment on 18 March for 261313: Software Engineer category.




______________________________________________________________
261313 Software Engineer | IELTS exam/result-Jan 12/Jan25 - L 8.5,R 8.5,W 7,S 7 = 8 | ACS Applied/ Result : 25-Jan-2013 / 18 Mar 2013, EOI lodged/invite - 18 Mar 2013/Waiting


----------



## squawk

Hello all,

Been reading this thread with interest, here's my status:

261311 Analyst Programmer | IELTS L9,R8.5,W8.5,S9 | ACS Applied/ Result : 16-01-2013 / Waiting

My application has been stuck "with assesor" for weeks now, similar to Abrar. 

It's a pity there's not an alternative professional body who can also certify computer skills and provide a bit of competition for the ACS!


----------



## philipjoel

Hi All,

I realized this is a bit off topic, just need a quick advice. I moved to Canada 10 years ago from the Philippines. I am currently collecting all the documents I need to be assessed by ACS. My question is, since my transcript of records and diploma are originally from the Philippines. Should it then be notarized in the Philippines or could I get it notarized here in Canada?

Please advise. Thanks!


----------



## RBang

philipjoel said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I realized this is a bit off topic, just need a quick advice. I moved to Canada 10 years ago from the Philippines. I am currently collecting all the documents I need to be assessed by ACS. My question is, since my transcript of records and diploma are originally from the Philippines. Should it then be notarized in the Philippines or could I get it notarized here in Canada?
> 
> Please advise. Thanks!


Per my knowledge, you can get them notarized in Canada. You need to show the originals when you get the copies notarized. Having said that, I have also come across quite a few posts in this forum where people have said that color scan of the document is sufficient and does not require notarization.


----------



## Abrar

Hi Buddy,

Did your application stuck in Stage 3 for some time or it straight away moved from stage 2 to stage 4? 

Also do you remember on what date your application status moved to Stage 4?

Regards,
Abrar.



squawk said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Been reading this thread with interest, here's my status:
> 
> 261311 Analyst Programmer | IELTS L9,R8.5,W8.5,S9 | ACS Applied/ Result : 16-01-2013 / Waiting
> 
> My application has been stuck "with assesor" for weeks now, similar to Abrar.
> 
> It's a pity there's not an alternative professional body who can also certify computer skills and provide a bit of competition for the ACS!


----------



## rakesharavindan

sajeesh salim said:


> your ielts result is great...where did you take it from?


Hey sajeesh, 

Thanks, I did it from British council mumbai 

Regards, 
Rakesh


----------



## Abrar

Hi,

You can notarize your documents from Canada as well. Notarizing the documents just shows that the authorized body has viewed the Original copy after which they have stamped its photocopy as 'True copy of Original'.



philipjoel said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I realized this is a bit off topic, just need a quick advice. I moved to Canada 10 years ago from the Philippines. I am currently collecting all the documents I need to be assessed by ACS. My question is, since my transcript of records and diploma are originally from the Philippines. Should it then be notarized in the Philippines or could I get it notarized here in Canada?
> 
> Please advise. Thanks!



Rbang,
It doesn't matter if your photocopy is normal or colour copy, you have to get it notarized.



RBang said:


> Per my knowledge, you can get them notarized in Canada. You need to show the originals when you get the copies notarized. Having said that, I have also come across quite a few posts in this forum where people have said that color scan of the document is sufficient and does not require notarization.


Regards,
Abrar.


----------



## UdayBASIS

RBang said:


> Per my knowledge, you can get them notarized in Canada. You need to show the originals when you get the copies notarized. Having said that, I have also come across quite a few posts in this forum where people have said that color scan of the document is sufficient and does not require notarization.


Regarding Notarzation: You can do it in Canada itself.

Regarding Color Scan: Only DIAC accepts color scan of documents, which have some color in it.
ACS needs the documents notarized irrespective of the document being a colored one or not.

BR,
Uday


----------



## Abrar

Hi buddy,

Congratulations!!! Its always nice to see good news from members.

All the best for your EOI... 

Can you tell on what date your application moved to Stage 4?

Regards,
Abrar.




as_gag said:


> Thought of sharing my ACS result timelines:
> 
> I applied to ACS on 25 Jan 2013 and I received +ve skill assessment on 18 March for 261313: Software Engineer category.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ______________________________________________________________
> 261313 Software Engineer | IELTS exam/result-Jan 12/Jan25 - L 8.5,R 8.5,W 7,S 7 = 8 | ACS Applied/ Result : 25-Jan-2013 / 18 Mar 2013, EOI lodged/invite - 18 Mar 2013/Waiting


----------



## Chetu

Hi Uday , Abrar , SuperM , joluwarrior and others , 

I have the IELTS Speaking test on this Friday . I wanted to know few things : 
1. Is it ok to sometimes mumble when you speak ? For eg: Ummm , hmm etc . Like you are pondering something . 
2. Is it ok to use phrases like "I mean" , "You know" etc ? 
3. How much score / band does each Speaking Band Descriptor carry ? Can someone list these from most important to least ? Like , Pronunciation , Grammar and so on . 

Thanks,
Chethan


----------



## UdayBASIS

Chetu said:


> Hi Uday , Abrar , SuperM , joluwarrior and others ,
> 
> I have the IELTS Speaking test on this Friday . I wanted to know few things :
> 1. Is it ok to sometimes mumble when you speak ? For eg: Ummm , hmm etc . Like you are pondering something .
> 2. Is it ok to use phrases like "I mean" , "You know" etc ?
> 3. How much score / band does each Speaking Band Descriptor carry ? Can someone list these from most important to least ? Like , Pronunciation , Grammar and so on .
> 
> Thanks,
> Chethan


Hi Chethan,

I am obliged to reply you, since you have addressed to me as well.

but, let me tell you at the outset that, I have scored just 6.5(speaking) in my first attempt and waiting for the next one on April 6th.

But, this is what I have realized after going thru the speaking test and the scores:

1) Mumbling definitely will have a negative influence on the score. Better you could put them in words as you think about answering the question. - Like 'This is really a tricky question', 'I have not thought in this particular way', 'I don't have a strong considered view on this, but If I were to explain my position, then ....'

2) 'I mean', 'You know' are informal expressions which is very normal in verbal communication. Having said that, repeated and unjustifiable usage (out of habit preceding each and every sentence) will have a negative effect.

3) Nobody actually knows about the separate score each band descriptor carries. (Probably IELTS examiners would). Since this being a highly subjective one, if You have performed exceedingly well in one parameter (rare deviations in other parameters), you would get a great score in excess of 8.

Glad to answer your questions to the extent of my knowledge and experience (rather a failure). 

Most important things to keep in mind: (Not in any specific order)

1) Arrive at the Test venue well in advance
2) Do not repeat sentences / words twice. 
3) Try to exhibit your vocabulary (which you are comfortable with)
4) Talk at length, unless the Examiner starts the next question
5) Give appropriate pause between punctuation marks(As if you were writing).
6) Avoid fumbling, by-hearted sentences.
7) Speak slowly, matching the speed of the examiner or a little faster. We(Indians) usually speak at a speed which is tough to comprehend.
8) Read the task card carefully and form your sentences. - I missed it here.

Good Luck!!

BR,
Uday


----------



## joluwarrior

Chetu said:


> Hi Uday , Abrar , SuperM , joluwarrior and others ,
> 
> I have the IELTS Speaking test on this Friday . I wanted to know few things :
> 1. Is it ok to sometimes mumble when you speak ? For eg: Ummm , hmm etc . Like you are pondering something .
> 2. Is it ok to use phrases like "I mean" , "You know" etc ?
> 3. How much score / band does each Speaking Band Descriptor carry ? Can someone list these from most important to least ? Like , Pronunciation , Grammar and so on .
> 
> Thanks,
> Chethan



1. Avoid it. This has a partner-in-crime in the fact that the moment one utter those those expressions, instinctively one's eye contact wanders away from the opposite person.

2. Not ok. Also avoid unnecessary use of the the conunction "and" in joining sentences while you speak. Instead of these, use joiners like "In fact", "Consequently", "Hence" etc.

3. Don't worry about the nuances of the language. Chances are you might not be free with your dialogue. Be clear, be audible, don't vary your pitch too much. Stress on certain words which describe/summarize/explain a point. Also speak at a pleasant rate. Not too fast, not too slow.

Overall, I always believe in sticking to one's natural flair, when it comes to speaking in English, so that the nervousness doesn't get the better of him. Just feel free and think as if you are talking to your friend  So I didn't prepare for Speaking at all before going for the test. Got one of my fav topics plus friendly questions. So took advantage of the opportunity and got to spend some cool 20 minutes with my beautiful examiner 

Good luck to you !!


----------



## Abrar

Hi Chetan,

1. Mumbling once in a while is quite natural, but it should not be long and frequent. I think it is better to take a second to think and talk sense rather than giving by-hearted answers or talking something without being sure.
2. Phrases that you mentioned are fine if used once or twice. But if you repeat similar phrases through out your conversation, then examiner may feel irritated.
3. I don't know the calculation of band weightage on areas like grammer, vocablary, pronounciation, etc... :noidea: But I believe that you should atleast be good if not excellent in all the areas. 

Kudos to Uday for providing splendid inputs to you. :thumb:

Relax and try to be natural. Best of luck.

Regards,
Abrar.



Chetu said:


> Hi Uday , Abrar , SuperM , joluwarrior and others ,
> 
> I have the IELTS Speaking test on this Friday . I wanted to know few things :
> 1. Is it ok to sometimes mumble when you speak ? For eg: Ummm , hmm etc . Like you are pondering something .
> 2. Is it ok to use phrases like "I mean" , "You know" etc ?
> 3. How much score / band does each Speaking Band Descriptor carry ? Can someone list these from most important to least ? Like , Pronunciation , Grammar and so on .
> 
> Thanks,
> Chethan


----------



## squawk

It went straight from stage 2 to stage 4 on around about Feb 7.



Abrar said:


> Hi Buddy,
> 
> Did your application stuck in Stage 3 for some time or it straight away moved from stage 2 to stage 4?
> 
> Also do you remember on what date your application status moved to Stage 4?
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


----------



## Abrar

Oh! Bad luck buddy...

I believe mine, yours, Smahesh202 and Rbang's applications have been allocated to same assessor. All of our applications moved straight to Stage4 exactly on 7th February though we all have submitted it around 3 weeks before. Our Assessor must have been on Holiday till 7th Feb. 

If my assumption is correct then I seriously believe that ACS process of application allotment to assessor is ridiculous. :crazy:

Why to assign an application to a person who is not at work? This way applicant submitting perfect application would suffer without any fault of his. :wacko: . And that is what happening, really frustrating. :frusty:

Regards,
Abrar.



squawk said:


> It went straight from stage 2 to stage 4 on around about Feb 7.


----------



## amitso

Hello,

I have applied on 23 Jan and yesterday I have got the +ve assessment. On 28 I will be 33, so I tried applying for 189 yesterday's 189 round. But no luck, no reply.

Anyone who has got 189 invitation yesterday in 18th March 2013 round?


----------



## Khan_Oz

Hi All,

My Application is in process with ACS ( Currently at stage 4). mean time can we go head and complete our Medicals and keep the reports ready. or is there any criteria that the medical reports should be dated after the EOI Invite date? is there any Validity duration for medical reports?

Any suggestions are appreciated.

Thanks,
Khan


----------



## Want2Move2013

Hi Abrar,
I have been watching the posts for a long time and I absolutely agree with you.
I have applied on 21 Jan and mine moved to stage 4 on 30Jan. Since then, it is sitting there  without any further news. And you can add me to the list of people who applied in Jan.
Cheers,
Want2move2013


----------



## smahesh202

amitso said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have applied on 23 Jan and yesterday I have got the +ve assessment. On 28 I will be 33, so I tried applying for 189 yesterday's 189 round. But no luck, no reply.
> 
> Anyone who has got 189 invitation yesterday in 18th March 2013 round?


Hi Amitso,

If you had submitted EOI yesterday I believe you must have missed the March 18th round. I had observed people getting their invite early Monday morning IST.

Regards,
mahesh.


----------



## smahesh202

Khan_Oz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My Application is in process with ACS ( Currently at stage 4). mean time can we go head and complete our Medicals and keep the reports ready. or is there any criteria that the medical reports should be dated after the EOI Invite date? is there any Validity duration for medical reports?
> 
> Any suggestions are appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Khan


Hi Khan,

I believe you can do police clearance but not medicals (But you need activate your visa by visiting Australia within 1 year of getting PCC). You can do the medicals once you get invite and pay visa fees. 
My personal opinion is to do both after paying visa fees.

Regards,
mahesh.


----------



## Chetu

Uday Joluwarrior Abrar ,

You guys are godsend  thanks a lot for your valuable inputs .. Good luck to you too Uday you will surely crack it open this time , as it were an egg and you had a sledgehammer


----------



## amitso

smahesh202 said:


> Hi Amitso,
> 
> If you had submitted EOI yesterday I believe you must have missed the March 18th round. I had observed people getting their invite early Monday morning IST.
> 
> Regards,
> mahesh.


Thanks for the reply, should I wait for next round? but in that case I will be 33 years old, will this get considered?


----------



## smahesh202

amitso said:


> Thanks for the reply, should I wait for next round? but in that case I will be 33 years old, will this get considered?


There is no other option. You can go for state sponsorship, in case you are falling short by 5 points, because of age.

Regards,
mahesh.


----------



## philipjoel

UdayBASIS said:


> Regarding Notarzation: You can do it in Canada itself.
> 
> Regarding Color Scan: Only DIAC accepts color scan of documents, which have some color in it.
> ACS needs the documents notarized irrespective of the document being a colored one or not.
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Thanks Uday that really made a difference - thanks


----------



## philipjoel

RBang said:


> Per my knowledge, you can get them notarized in Canada. You need to show the originals when you get the copies notarized. Having said that, I have also come across quite a few posts in this forum where people have said that color scan of the document is sufficient and does not require notarization.


Thanks Abrar and Rbang


----------



## prasun.sap

*ACS application moved from stage 4 to stage 3*



binioz said:


> No Abrar, I'm still waiting for employee certification letter from my company..



Hi, i had applied for ACS on 19 Jan, 2013. My status was Stage 4. On 19th Mar, the status was reverted to stage 3 and i was asked to upload additional documents.. 

I have both Indian ( 4.8 years ) and Australian experience (1.8 years ) and its with the same IT company. I had applied through an agent.
The Certified copies of documents i had submitted are :
1. Resume 
2. Passport 
3. my Indian B.Tech in Computer science Degree and all semester mark sheet.

4. Bonafied letter from my employer with start date of employment, designation.
Reference of Roles and Responsibilities in the form of indian notarised statuatory 
declaration by my managers which contains info such as full time employment 
mentioned with project dates and roles & resoponsibilities.

5. Reference letters with roles and responsibilities from team leads whom i reported 
on day to day basis in australia, signed on a plain word document. ( ACS rejected 
the doc saying its not on company letter head or a statutory declaration ).

But now ACS have asked for document as to show in the reference letter, the dates i worked in India and Australia distinctly. I had actually worked under the same manager so he provided me a statuatory declaration notarised in india, with the total tenure i worked under him with roles and responsibilities. It didnt mention the dates i had worked in India and australia separately under him. 

My humble query to experts is :
1. now i got a updated indian notorised statutory declaration from my manager also mentioning the Australian and Indian work experience dates along with the roles and responsibilities, mentioning full time employee. 
I am also submitting my company deputation letter to australia on company letterhead but it doesnt mention the period i stayed in australia and My australian payslips as well though ACS doesnt consider these.

So are these documents enough for indian and australian experience by ACS ????

2. Once sumbitted, how long does it take to get the accessment result by ACS in cases like mine where stage is reverted to stage3????

My IELTS score is L8.5, R7.5,S7.5,W7 on 14th feb,2013 | ACS Applied on 19.01.2013, Stage 4 on 02.02.2013, back to stage 3 on 19.03.2013


----------



## divyanag87

Hi guys ,

Seeing some posts here, I would want to share my experience. 
There were many posts and recommendations from friends to get a notarized statutory declaration for experience / reference from the companies that I have worked for. 
I really stressed myself a lot about it when neither of my employers were willing to give it on a letter head. 
I would like to emphasize on the fact that my husband's ACS and mine were assessed positively ONLY by giving reference letters from our colleagues (who were at least a level above us in the hierarchy) and attaching their business cards along with the letter. 
Please note that it was neither notarized / self declared / on company's letter head. It was just plain print out.
I do not want to impose but wanted to just share my experience so that others are not stressed as I were.

Thanks
Div


----------



## smahesh202

Abrar said:


> That means for first EOI round of April, we shall get ACS result maximum by 28th March. I am thinking of sending email to ACS today.
> 
> B/w, did you submit the requested documents to ACS?
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Hi Abrar,

I am also planning to mail them if there is no update by this Friday. Please update if you get any response.

Regards,
mahesh.


----------



## smahesh202

divyanag87 said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> Seeing some posts here, I would want to share my experience.
> There were many posts and recommendations from friends to get a notarized statutory declaration for experience / reference from the companies that I have worked for.
> I really stressed myself a lot about it when neither of my employers were willing to give it on a letter head.
> I would like to emphasize on the fact that my husband's ACS and mine were assessed positively ONLY by giving reference letters from our colleagues (who were at least a level above us in the hierarchy) and attaching their business cards along with the letter.
> Please note that it was neither notarized / self declared / on company's letter head. It was just plain print out.
> I do not want to impose but wanted to just share my experience so that others are not stressed as I were.
> 
> Thanks
> Div


This is from my experience. If you had good relationship with your manager, better to go through him/her, instead of asking HR. In my case I sent the contents of the reference letter, that I required to my manager. He approved and sent it to the HR team. I got it within 2 days. All through email. HR tends to respond slowly or not respond at all to ex-employees.


----------



## prasun.sap

Abrar said:


> Hi Ram,
> 
> ACS is not concerned about the gaps between your education and work experieince. ACS will just assess the degrees & work experience certificates that you send them to check if you are allowed to apply for respecitive Job Code that you have claimed.
> 
> If you are claiming points for only 5.5 yrs of your work experience then your current company's letter is enough in ACS.
> 
> However, from different forums I came to know that later when you apply for Visa there you cannot keep the gaps blank and need to explain what you were doing in that gap.
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.





Hi Abrar, i had applied for ACS on 19 Jan, 2013. My status was Stage 4. On 19th Mar, the status was reverted to stage 3 and i was asked to upload additional documents.. 

I have both Indian ( 4.8 years ) and Australian experience (1.8 years ) and its with the same IT company. I had applied through an agent.
The Certified copies of documents i had submitted are :
1. Resume 
2. Passport 
3. my Indian B.Tech in Computer science Degree and all semester mark sheet.

4. Bonafied letter from my employer with start date of employment, designation.
Reference of Roles and Responsibilities in the form of indian notarised statuatory 
declaration by my managers which contains info such as full time employment 
mentioned with project dates and roles & resoponsibilities.

5. Reference letters with roles and responsibilities from team leads whom i reported 
on day to day basis in australia, signed on a plain word document. ( ACS rejected 
the doc saying its not on company letter head or a statutory declaration ).

But now ACS have asked for document as to show in the reference letter, the dates i worked in India and Australia distinctly. I had actually worked under the same manager so he provided me a statuatory declaration notarised in india, with the total tenure i worked under him with roles and responsibilities. It didnt mention the dates i had worked in India and australia separately under him. 

My humble query is :
1. now i got a updated indian notorised statutory declaration from my manager also mentioning the Australian and Indian work experience dates along with the roles and responsibilities, mentioning full time employee. 
I am also submitting my company deputation letter to australia on company letterhead but it doesnt mention the period i stayed in australia and My australian payslips as well though ACS doesnt consider these.

So are these documents enough for indian and australian experience by ACS ????

2. Once sumbitted, how long does it take to get the accessment result by ACS in cases like mine where stage is reverted to stage3????

My IELTS score is L8.5, R7.5,S7.5,W7 on 14th feb,2013 | ACS Applied on 19.01.2013, Stage 4 on 02.02.2013, back to stage 3 on 19.03.2013


----------



## rvijay

Khan_Oz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My Application is in process with ACS ( Currently at stage 4). mean time can we go head and complete our Medicals and keep the reports ready. or is there any criteria that the medical reports should be dated after the EOI Invite date? is there any Validity duration for medical reports?
> 
> Any suggestions are appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Khan


Hi,

I would suggest to do them only when they are required. Because during the grant of your PR visa, your first entry date will depend on when you did either PCC/Medicals. So assuming you do it today, and ur visa application is done sometime in May, then when you finally get ur visa(which could be July/early August) your 'Enter by date' would be 20-Mar-2014. So delaying it would definitely mean a longer time frame within which u can enter Australia. Hope its not confusing..


----------



## va13

Finally.. after a long wait 
Got a +ve assessment for Education and Experience.
As usual early morning I checked my email the first thing I woke up and to my surprise, it was sitting there  

Thank you everyone on this forum for contributing to the hope and patience.
Frankly, I started freaking out in the 4th week itself hoping for the result as it usually takes this much time only.
If it wasnt for u guys, I wud have been hopeless by now.
People were posting their timelines which prepared us to wait for at least 2 months before losing patience, and also raising each other's confidence.

Next step... EOI 

Gud luck to everyone for getting positive assessment very soon and those who are preparing for IELTS.


----------



## joluwarrior

Khan_Oz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My Application is in process with ACS ( Currently at stage 4). mean time can we go head and complete our Medicals and keep the reports ready. or is there any criteria that the medical reports should be dated after the EOI Invite date? is there any Validity duration for medical reports?
> 
> Any suggestions are appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Khan


Khan,
Simply put, that's not possible. Medicals are way ahead from the stage you are in right now. So don't worry about them mate. Time will come for that and ample time 

For Medicals, your visa application has to be lodged. A TRN# (Transaction Reference Number) will be generated. Then based on your location and sometimes the clinic's will, you will have to follow one of these two routes - online or paper based.

In online route, you can organize your medicals through available links in the eHealth portal. Clinics can only upload your results online through your TRN#.

In paper based route, clinics send the reports by courier to Global Health in Sydney, where they are evaluated and uploaded.

That's pretty much about it in short. So mate, keep fingers crossed for your assessment. All the best for that !!


----------



## joluwarrior

va13 said:


> Finally.. after a long wait
> Got a +ve assessment for Education and Experience.
> As usual early morning I checked my email the first thing I woke up and to my surprise, it was sitting there
> 
> Thank you everyone on this forum for contributing to the hope and patience.
> Frankly, I started freaking out in the 4th week itself hoping for the result as it usually takes this much time only.
> If it wasnt for u guys, I wud have been hopeless by now.
> People were posting their timelines which prepared us to wait for at least 2 months before losing patience, and also raising each other's confidence.
> 
> Next step... EOI
> 
> Gud luck to everyone for getting positive assessment very soon and those who are preparing for IELTS.


Congratulations VA13 !!
That's wonderful news  Submit EOI fast now. 65 points or more should give you a boost in ranking and high chances of invite in the next round.


----------



## bliss

va13 said:


> Finally.. after a long wait
> Got a +ve assessment for Education and Experience.
> As usual early morning I checked my email the first thing I woke up and to my surprise, it was sitting there
> 
> Thank you everyone on this forum for contributing to the hope and patience.
> Frankly, I started freaking out in the 4th week itself hoping for the result as it usually takes this much time only.
> If it wasnt for u guys, I wud have been hopeless by now.
> People were posting their timelines which prepared us to wait for at least 2 months before losing patience, and also raising each other's confidence.
> 
> Next step... EOI
> 
> Gud luck to everyone for getting positive assessment very soon and those who are preparing for IELTS.


Congrats!


----------



## va13

Thanks Warrior 

One concern though.
1st April, is holiday and that is the first Monday when the EOI is picked.
Anyone havning Idea about the impact of this holiday?


----------



## UdayBASIS

va13 said:


> Finally.. after a long wait
> Got a +ve assessment for Education and Experience.
> As usual early morning I checked my email the first thing I woke up and to my surprise, it was sitting there
> 
> Thank you everyone on this forum for contributing to the hope and patience.
> Frankly, I started freaking out in the 4th week itself hoping for the result as it usually takes this much time only.
> If it wasnt for u guys, I wud have been hopeless by now.
> People were posting their timelines which prepared us to wait for at least 2 months before losing patience, and also raising each other's confidence.
> 
> Next step... EOI
> 
> Gud luck to everyone for getting positive assessment very soon and those who are preparing for IELTS.


Congratso!!!

Way to go buddy!!  Keep up the spirits!

BR,
Uday


----------



## va13

Thanks Bliss/Uday


----------



## smahesh202

va13 said:


> Finally.. after a long wait
> Got a +ve assessment for Education and Experience.
> As usual early morning I checked my email the first thing I woke up and to my surprise, it was sitting there
> 
> Thank you everyone on this forum for contributing to the hope and patience.
> Frankly, I started freaking out in the 4th week itself hoping for the result as it usually takes this much time only.
> If it wasnt for u guys, I wud have been hopeless by now.
> People were posting their timelines which prepared us to wait for at least 2 months before losing patience, and also raising each other's confidence.
> 
> Next step... EOI
> 
> Gud luck to everyone for getting positive assessment very soon and those who are preparing for IELTS.


Thats great news. Congratulations. Gives me lot of hope.


----------



## UdayBASIS

va13 said:


> Thanks Warrior
> 
> One concern though.
> 1st April, is holiday and that is the first Monday when the EOI is picked.
> Anyone havning Idea about the impact of this holiday?


Regarding Holiday:

All Australian offices are closed during those days(29th March & 1st April).

But, still since these are automatic invitations sent by the system, I believe, it would be as per schedule despite the offices being closed.

In any case, Skillselect would update the next round details soon, and we would know for sure, only then.

BR,
Uday


----------



## RBang

va13 said:


> Finally.. after a long wait
> Got a +ve assessment for Education and Experience.
> As usual early morning I checked my email the first thing I woke up and to my surprise, it was sitting there
> 
> Thank you everyone on this forum for contributing to the hope and patience.
> Frankly, I started freaking out in the 4th week itself hoping for the result as it usually takes this much time only.
> If it wasnt for u guys, I wud have been hopeless by now.
> People were posting their timelines which prepared us to wait for at least 2 months before losing patience, and also raising each other's confidence.
> 
> Next step... EOI
> 
> Gud luck to everyone for getting positive assessment very soon and those who are preparing for IELTS.


Congratulations!!! :clap2:


----------



## Allolaa

va13 said:


> Finally.. after a long wait
> Got a +ve assessment for Education and Experience.
> As usual early morning I checked my email the first thing I woke up and to my surprise, it was sitting there
> 
> Thank you everyone on this forum for contributing to the hope and patience.
> Frankly, I started freaking out in the 4th week itself hoping for the result as it usually takes this much time only.
> If it wasnt for u guys, I wud have been hopeless by now.
> People were posting their timelines which prepared us to wait for at least 2 months before losing patience, and also raising each other's confidence.
> 
> Next step... EOI
> 
> Gud luck to everyone for getting positive assessment very soon and those who are preparing for IELTS.


Congratulation.. happy to hear that docs of feb applicants are started to move. Myself applied on 13 feb.


----------



## ramanj

HI guys, I can see my acs application "In progress" status. When can I expect the result? 
I applied on 13 Jan and it moved to stage 4 on 5th Feb.


----------



## sajeesh salim

february applications are being assessed now.hope we can get result before April...


----------



## sajeesh salim

ramanj said:


> HI guys, I can see my acs application "In progress" status. When can I expect the result?
> I applied on 13 Jan and it moved to stage 4 on 5th Feb.


i think 2 or 3 days................


----------



## Allolaa

sajeesh salim said:


> february applications are being assessed now.hope we can get result before April...


yes true..hope for all of us to get +ve result..ray2:


----------



## Allolaa

ramanj said:


> HI guys, I can see my acs application "In progress" status. When can I expect the result?
> I applied on 13 Jan and it moved to stage 4 on 5th Feb.


within 2 days u ll get ur +ve result


----------



## Abrar

Congratulations!!! Very happy for you... 

Hope in couple of days you too shall be congratulating us. 

Regards,
Abrar.



va13 said:


> Finally.. after a long wait
> Got a +ve assessment for Education and Experience.
> As usual early morning I checked my email the first thing I woke up and to my surprise, it was sitting there
> 
> Thank you everyone on this forum for contributing to the hope and patience.
> Frankly, I started freaking out in the 4th week itself hoping for the result as it usually takes this much time only.
> If it wasnt for u guys, I wud have been hopeless by now.
> People were posting their timelines which prepared us to wait for at least 2 months before losing patience, and also raising each other's confidence.
> 
> Next step... EOI
> 
> Gud luck to everyone for getting positive assessment very soon and those who are preparing for IELTS.


----------



## ramanj

Thanks Allola and Sajeesh!
Hope for the best!


----------



## Abrar

Hi Raman,

I was looking forward to your post. Happy that your status moved to 'In Progress'. Good news shall be waiting in your inbox tomorrow morning. 

All the best.

Regards,
Abrar.



ramanj said:


> HI guys, I can see my acs application "In progress" status. When can I expect the result?
> I applied on 13 Jan and it moved to stage 4 on 5th Feb.


----------



## sajeesh salim

Abrar said:


> Congratulations!!! Very happy for you...
> 
> Hope in couple of days you too shall be congratulating us.
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Hi Abrar Bro,

did you drop an email to them? if your application had moved to stage 4 on the end of jan, now the time for a reminder to them..i guess..ramans application has moved to stage 4 on feb.....


----------



## ramanj

thanks Abrar!


----------



## sharav

Hello Abrar,

thanks for answering my queries..with the help of u and other guys,i have lodged my application today.now my time starts.Hope will get the result till last week of April


----------



## sajeesh salim

sharav said:


> Hello Abrar,
> 
> thanks for answering my queries..with the help of u and other guys,i have lodged my application today.now my time starts.Hope will get the result till last week of April


IF I AM NOT WRONG, YOUR APPLICATION WILL MOVE TO STAGE 4 ON 2 APRIL.IN MY KNOWLEDGE 1ST AND 3RD MONDAYS ARE CUT OFF DAYS....NOT SURE..lane:


----------



## RBang

Abrar said:


> Hi Raman,
> 
> I was looking forward to your post. Happy that your status moved to 'In Progress'. Good news shall be waiting in your inbox tomorrow morning.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Abrar,

Looks like people who got their status changed to Stage 4 on Feb. 5 are getting their results this week. I guess our turn will come soon. The wait is frustrating though!!! :smash:


----------



## anupriya

RBang said:


> Abrar,
> 
> Looks like people who got their status changed to Stage 4 on Feb. 5 are getting their results this week. I guess our turn will come soon. The wait is frustrating though!!! :smash:


Mine went to stage 4 on 4th feb and still no update on my application, Still With Assessor. Should i be getting worried


----------



## sharav

sajeesh salim said:


> IF I AM NOT WRONG, YOUR APPLICATION WILL MOVE TO STAGE 4 ON 2 APRIL.IN MY KNOWLEDGE 1ST AND 3RD MONDAYS ARE CUT OFF DAYS....NOT SURE..lane:


hmmmm,if they don't ask for any extra documents..well i have submitted both companies employer refferal letter on letter head..hope that would be sufficient..as i can see,4th stage tooks the maximum time around 1 month or above?


----------



## Abrar

Hi bro...

My application moved to Stage 4 on 7th February. Raman's application moved to Stage 4 on 5th Feb. 

Glad to see Feb's applications in action now. 

Regards,
Abrar.



sajeesh salim said:


> Hi Abrar Bro,
> 
> did you drop an email to them? if your application had moved to stage 4 on the end of jan, now the time for a reminder to them..i guess..ramans application has moved to stage 4 on feb.....


----------



## Abrar

Absolutely right boss,

Quite excited to see progress in Raman & VA13's Application, whose Stage4 dates are quite similar to us. 

Hope we will also post good news in a couple of days here. I-A. 

Regards,
Abrar.



RBang said:


> Abrar,
> 
> Looks like people who got their status changed to Stage 4 on Feb. 5 are getting their results this week. I guess our turn will come soon. The wait is frustrating though!!! :smash:


----------



## Abrar

Hi Anupriya,

Don't panick. We are on track and fortunately destination does not seem to be far now. 

FYI, yesterday a new forum member 'Want2Move2013' informed that his application moved to Stage 4 on 30th Jan and he still waiting. 

Moreover, by now you should understand that ACS doesn't strictly follows any date sequence. I think much depends upon individual assessor's application queue sequence. 

Regards,
Abrar.



anupriya said:


> Mine went to stage 4 on 4th feb and still no update on my application, Still With Assessor. Should i be getting worried


----------



## Abrar

Hi Sharav,

Most welcome buddy...

Right now you can assume the timeline as 6 weeks, but I observed that lot depends upon when your application moves to Stage4. So from that date you can expect result in 4-6 weeks.

Journey started. All the best... 

Regards,
Abrar.



sharav said:


> Hello Abrar,
> 
> thanks for answering my queries..with the help of u and other guys,i have lodged my application today.now my time starts.Hope will get the result till last week of April


----------



## RBang

anupriya said:


> Mine went to stage 4 on 4th feb and still no update on my application, Still With Assessor. Should i be getting worried


Anupriya, as abrar said there is no logic behind this. This just keeps the hope afloat and keeps us going  I wish ALL of us get the good news in the next few days.


----------



## sharav

Abrar said:


> Hi Sharav,
> 
> Most welcome buddy...
> 
> Right now you can assume the timeline as 6 weeks, but I observed that lot depends upon when your application moves to Stage4. So from that date you can expect result in 4-6 weeks.
> 
> Journey started. All the best...
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


thanks Abrar,
just wanted to know one more thing...whether my wife has to appear in ielts exam or we can submit a school application stating she is throughtout an english medium student??


----------



## Abrar

Check the below URL that has answer to your question.

http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/175/eligibility-english-family.htm

If you can submit letter from her college stating that medium of instruction was English through out the course (Min. 2 yrs), then it will be enough. 

Regards,
Abrar.



sharav said:


> thanks Abrar,
> just wanted to know one more thing...whether my wife has to appear in ielts exam or we can submit a school application stating she is throughtout an english medium student??


----------



## sajeesh salim

sharav said:


> thanks Abrar,
> just wanted to know one more thing...whether my wife has to appear in ielts exam or we can submit a school application stating she is throughtout an english medium student??


if you wanna claim partner point, definately you wife should taste the sweetness of IELTS....


----------



## sajeesh salim

Abrar said:


> Hi bro...
> 
> My application moved to Stage 4 on 7th February. Raman's application moved to Stage 4 on 5th Feb.
> 
> Glad to see Feb's applications in action now.
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


SO WE ARE IN THE SAME BOAT, BUT WAY IS DIFFERENT BECAUSE YOU HAVE PASSED THE JUMP OF IELTS. ME IS STILL PREPARE FOR A JUMP...:confused2:


----------



## joluwarrior

prasun.sap said:


> Hi Abrar, i had applied for ACS on 19 Jan, 2013. My status was Stage 4. On 19th Mar, the status was reverted to stage 3 and i was asked to upload additional documents..
> 
> I have both Indian ( 4.8 years ) and Australian experience (1.8 years ) and its with the same IT company. I had applied through an agent.
> The Certified copies of documents i had submitted are :
> 1. Resume
> 2. Passport
> 3. my Indian B.Tech in Computer science Degree and all semester mark sheet.
> 
> 4. Bonafied letter from my employer with start date of employment, designation.
> Reference of Roles and Responsibilities in the form of indian notarised statuatory
> declaration by my managers which contains info such as full time employment
> mentioned with project dates and roles & resoponsibilities.
> 
> 5. Reference letters with roles and responsibilities from team leads whom i reported
> on day to day basis in australia, signed on a plain word document. ( ACS rejected
> the doc saying its not on company letter head or a statutory declaration ).
> 
> But now ACS have asked for document as to show in the reference letter, the dates i worked in India and Australia distinctly. I had actually worked under the same manager so he provided me a statuatory declaration notarised in india, with the total tenure i worked under him with roles and responsibilities. It didnt mention the dates i had worked in India and australia separately under him.
> 
> My humble query is :
> 1. now i got a updated indian notorised statutory declaration from my manager also mentioning the Australian and Indian work experience dates along with the roles and responsibilities, mentioning full time employee.
> I am also submitting my company deputation letter to australia on company letterhead but it doesnt mention the period i stayed in australia and My australian payslips as well though ACS doesnt consider these.
> 
> So are these documents enough for indian and australian experience by ACS ????
> 
> 2. Once sumbitted, how long does it take to get the accessment result by ACS in cases like mine where stage is reverted to stage3????
> 
> My IELTS score is L8.5, R7.5,S7.5,W7 on 14th feb,2013 | ACS Applied on 19.01.2013, Stage 4 on 02.02.2013, back to stage 3 on 19.03.2013


The docs submitted as mentioned in Point 5 was a mistake. I think it created a doubt in the assessor's mind that you may have worked for different employer in Australia.

Now, it's good that you have fresh notarized statutory declarations specifying your Indian and Austrlian stints separately. Additionally, I believe you might have got a visa invitation letter from Australian arm of your company, before you could make a move to Australia. Does it mention dates ? Can you add that to your application ?

I had a similar case, where I had been to Sweden for 3 months on a business visa. My job ref. letter was only 1, that of the company in India, explaining my overall job duties. No mention of projects here. Additionally, I provided my visa invitation letter from the Swedish counterpart in their letterhead, stating the reason of trip and visa and duration.
ACS didn't object on my Swedish stint and I could get positive assessemnt without such queries as you have recd.

If your submitted docs are ok and accepted, your result should take just a day or two to come to your agent's inbox.


----------



## lamisleandra

ACS Applied: 25th January 2013.
ACS 4th Stage: 29th January 2013.
ACS Positive: 19th March 2013.


----------



## joluwarrior

lamisleandra said:


> ACS Applied: 25th January 2013.
> ACS 4th Stage: 29th January 2013.
> ACS Positive: 19th March 2013.


Congratulations


----------



## sajeesh salim

lamisleandra said:


> ACS Applied: 25th January 2013.
> ACS 4th Stage: 29th January 2013.
> ACS Positive: 19th March 2013.


CONGRATZ BRO...........

SO I THINK, GUYS WHOS APPLICATIONS WERE MOVED TO STAGE 4 ON THE FIRST WEEK OF FEB SHOULD CHECK THE STATUS THREE TIMES EVERYDAY NOW ON..:clap2:


----------



## Sanje

lamisleandra said:


> ACS Applied: 25th January 2013.
> ACS 4th Stage: 29th January 2013.
> ACS Positive: 19th March 2013.


Congragulation


----------



## hitesh

Sanje said:


> Congragulation


Hi, Have you applied for EOI with this IELTS score? are you applying for 189 or 190 and with how many points i.e. 60?


----------



## sharav

Abrar said:


> Check the below URL that has answer to your question.
> 
> Skilled – Independent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 175)
> 
> If you can submit letter from her college stating that medium of instruction was English through out the course (Min. 2 yrs), then it will be enough.
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


hm thanks bro....in her high school and 12th marksheet it is written "english medium"...will it going to help???

secondly,i was seeing the slots of ielts exams,so on 27th april banglore booking is not available but it is available a city near to us...nd in banglore on 16 th may i am getting the availability...can u guys please suggest me which date i'll choose?i don't want to waste my time after having ACS result positive...


----------



## Abrar

Congratulations!!!

We have 3 members applied on 25th Jan and all have already got +ve results with applicants waiting before them. Lucky date... 

Regards,
Abrar.



lamisleandra said:


> ACS Applied: 25th January 2013.
> ACS 4th Stage: 29th January 2013.
> ACS Positive: 19th March 2013.


----------



## RBang

sajeesh salim said:


> CONGRATZ BRO...........
> 
> SO I THINK, GUYS WHOS APPLICATIONS WERE MOVED TO STAGE 4 ON THE FIRST WEEK OF FEB SHOULD CHECK THE STATUS THREE TIMES EVERYDAY NOW ON..:clap2:


Three times, Sajeesh? Didn't quite get this. I was under the impression that if it doesn't happen till say 10AM India time, then it won't happen that day.


----------



## Abrar

Now you must be joking...

You seriously mean to say 3 times??? Boss, nothing short of atleast 30 times I am checking daily. :ranger:

Regards,
Abrar.



sajeesh salim said:


> CONGRATZ BRO...........
> 
> SO I THINK, GUYS WHOS APPLICATIONS WERE MOVED TO STAGE 4 ON THE FIRST WEEK OF FEB SHOULD CHECK THE STATUS THREE TIMES EVERYDAY NOW ON..:clap2:


----------



## Sanje

HI ALL,

I sent my NSW Request yesterday and send all the documents excect *Appoinment letters and Reference letters* .They have mentoned these are optional documents.

However can anyone say, is this an issues for process my application?


----------



## rvijay

lamisleandra said:


> ACS Applied: 25th January 2013.
> ACS 4th Stage: 29th January 2013.
> ACS Positive: 19th March 2013.


Congrats!


----------



## joluwarrior

Sanje said:


> HI ALL,
> 
> I sent my NSW Request yesterday and send all the documents excect *Appoinment letters and Reference letters* .They have mentoned these are optional documents.
> 
> However can anyone say, is this an issues for process my application?


All the best....machan


----------



## Sanje

joluwarrior said:


> All the best....machan


Thanks joluwarrior, you guys gave me lot of help to make this true


----------



## LohPurush

anupriya said:


> Mine went to stage 4 on 4th feb and still no update on my application, Still With Assessor. Should i be getting worried


Hey Anupriya,

Try requesting them, it might work.


----------



## LohPurush

RBang said:


> Three times, Sajeesh? Didn't quite get this. I was under the impression that if it doesn't happen till say 10AM India time, then it won't happen that day.


Yeah, good one!
Perhaps he already lives as per the Australian day LoL.


----------



## sajeesh salim

RBang said:


> Three times, Sajeesh? Didn't quite get this. I was under the impression that if it doesn't happen till say 10AM India time, then it won't happen that day.


One of our members status changed at 5pm Indian time...that's what I do check morning afternoon and evening..


----------



## sajeesh salim

joluwarrior said:


> All the best....machan


Are you from kerela?


----------



## joluwarrior

sajeesh salim said:


> Are you from kerela?


Nope.


----------



## hihihehe

i am going to do skill assessment for visa 189 but i graduated in Bachelor of IT(System Admin) in RMIT

Which ANZSCO code I should nominate? SYstem engineer?


----------



## joluwarrior

hihihehe said:


> i am going to do skill assessment for visa 189 but i graduated in Bachelor of IT(System Admin) in RMIT
> 
> Which ANZSCO code I should nominate? SYstem engineer?


Depends on your roles and responsibilities present and/or past in your professional career. So share your roles and folks will be able to advise you a code.


----------



## hihihehe

joluwarrior said:


> Depends on your roles and responsibilities present and/or past in your professional career. So share your roles and folks will be able to advise you a code.


i don't have experience in career yet. i just plan to assess the skill as recent graduate


----------



## joluwarrior

hihihehe said:


> i don't have experience in career yet. i just plan to assess the skill as recent graduate


In that case, a Bachelors in IT is an ICT Major in every sense.
However, before commenting further, I would like to know why you mentioned System Admin specifically with your course ? Is that your specialization ?


----------



## hihihehe

joluwarrior said:


> In that case, a Bachelors in IT is an ICT Major in every sense.
> However, before commenting further, I would like to know why you mentioned System Admin specifically with your course ? Is that your specialization ?


That was my major in Bachelor. I am not sure if I can assess it as Computer Network and System Engineer cause I believe they are somewhat related

Edit: Based on the link below, Example of units undertaken in higher education qualifications:
Networking, Operating Systems, Voice/VoIP Administration, Network Security, Wireless and mobile 
technologies, Platform Technologies, System Administration, Network Applications, Network Penetration 
Testing

http://sydneyvisa.ru/netcat_files/2...cupation_Codes_2011V4_tasksGSM_RGJuly2011.pdf


----------



## joluwarrior

hihihehe said:


> That was my major in Bachelor. I am not sure if I can assess it as Computer Network and System Engineer cause I believe they are somewhat related


Then I would say, at first glance to your Majors, code 262113 - Systems Administrator looks to be a fit.
However, do note that this code belongs to CSOL and hence, you will have to get a nomination from a State hosting this job code and then you can apply for a visa through visa subclass 190.

Having said that, also go through the sample units ACS kooks for when they assess code 263111 - Computer Network and System Engineer.

Sample units of respective codes is available at http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/7641/ANZSCO-Code-Descriptions-1-July-2012-V2.pdf

Have a look at both the codes and you will come to know which matches more closely to your Major.


----------



## hihihehe

joluwarrior said:


> Then I would say, at first glance to your Majors, code 262113 - Systems Administrator looks to be a fit.
> However, do note that this code belongs to CSOL and hence, you will have to get a nomination from a State hosting this job code and then you can apply for a visa through visa subclass 190.
> 
> Having said that, also go through the sample units ACS kooks for when they assess code 263111 - Computer Network and System Engineer.
> 
> Sample units of respective codes is available at http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/7641/ANZSCO-Code-Descriptions-1-July-2012-V2.pdf
> 
> Have a look at both the codes and you will come to know which matches more closely to your Major.


Yes, I looked at that as well(just edited my previous post). Few of the sample units are covered in my bachelor. So do you think is fine if they assess it as Computer Network and System Engineer even though my major is System Admin?


----------



## joluwarrior

hihihehe said:


> Yes, I looked at that as well(just edited my previous post). Few of the sample units are covered in my bachelor. So do you think is fine if they assess it as Computer Network and System Engineer even though my major is System Admin?


If code Systems Administrator matches more closely to your course units than the other one, you should go for that.
If you go the other way, it is likely that ACS comes back to you saying your education closely matches to Systems Administrator and not Computer Network and System Engineer and hence will ask you to change it in your application.
So better select Systems Admin right from start.


----------



## hihihehe

joluwarrior said:


> If code Systems Administrator matches more closely to your course units than the other one, you should go for that.
> If you go the other way, it is likely that ACS comes back to you saying your education closely matches to Systems Administrator and not Computer Network and System Engineer and hence will ask you to change it in your application.
> So better select Systems Admin right from start.


but I can't apply for subclass 189 if I go for System Administrator and that is the main reason I am going to other role. 

btw, they not going to reject the assessment straight away if they find out is not suitable and instead, provide an option?


----------



## UdayBASIS

hihihehe said:


> Yes, I looked at that as well(just edited my previous post). Few of the sample units are covered in my bachelor. So do you think is fine if they assess it as Computer Network and System Engineer even though my major is System Admin?


I understand that going for 'Computer Network & Systems Engineer' is beneficial, since it is in the 189 SOL list. 

If there is an impediment for that, then it could be the explicit mention of 'System Admin' in your Bachelor Degree. If it is not, then feel free to go for the above mentioned one, since you are confident that all those subjects are covered in your qualification.

BR,
Uday


----------



## sharav

sajeesh salim said:


> if you wanna claim partner point, definately you wife should taste the sweetness of IELTS....


is there any significance for us if she wud appear in ielts??in visa process or something?sorry i really dont know about that,please tell me


----------



## joluwarrior

hihihehe said:


> but I can't apply for subclass 189 if I go for System Administrator and that is the main reason I am going to other role.
> 
> btw, they not going to reject the assessment straight away if they find out is not suitable and instead, provide an option?


I sensed that you wanna target SC 189. That's why was asking to check the ACS link to evaluate possibility of Computer Network and Systems Engineer.

They do recommend and advise you to change after evaluating your application. I have had such a case. I applied for Software Engineer but they advised me to change to Developer Programmer, after evaluating my job role.


----------



## joluwarrior

sharav said:


> is there any significance for us if she wud appear in ielts??in visa process or something?sorry i really dont know about that,please tell me


If you wanna claim points from partner skills, then IELTS is mandatory for your wife. Scores required would depend on the assessment body for her skills.

If you dont wanna claim points from partner skills, you have to just provide evidence towards her functional English ability. For this, there are many options. The ones most opted are -- Either appear for IELTS and get 4.5 overall score or get a letter from university/college stating that she has received qualification in English medium.


----------



## sharav

joluwarrior said:


> If you wanna claim points from partner skills, then IELTS is mandatory for your wife. Scores required would depend on the assessment body for her skills.
> 
> If you dont wanna claim points from partner skills, you have to just provide evidence towards her functional English ability. For this, there are many options. The ones most opted are -- Either appear for IELTS and get 4.5 overall score or get a letter from university/college stating that she has received qualification in English medium.


sorry but can u please explain "claim points from ur spouse ielts score"???what and how it will help me???/


----------



## sajeesh salim

sharav said:


> is there any significance for us if she wud appear in ielts??in visa process or something?sorry i really dont know about that,please tell me


If you have achieved 50 points in your age,experience and educational qualification.
You can have the benefit of 10 points from ielts once you scored 7 band each..

In other scenario you have 50 points for your age,education and experience and you get only 6 band in ielts.you can claim partner point for that you should do skill assessment for your wife and she must take ielts also you have to look for state sponsorship...if I am not wrong, if your wife does not go for skill assessment and she appear for ielts, I will not bring you any benefits..

I can't explain more..I am in phone..I think this will be enough to clarify your query...


----------



## UdayBASIS

sharav said:


> sorry but can u please explain "claim points from ur spouse ielts score"???what and how it will help me???/


Hi Buddy,

What warrior mentioned is: If you want to claim points for your partner's skills, then she needs a IELTS.

If you had time to check the points table in DIAC website, you could see that, 5 points can be claimed for partner's skills to qualify for the EOI selection.

So, if this is what you are going to do, then IELTS is mandatory for your wife.

My humble suggestion is to read thru the points based skillselect section in the website, because, it would help you throughout the journey. I actually wonder, how come you have not read it so far, but already in the ACS process.

BR,
Uday


----------



## hihihehe

i ave certified copies for degree transcript and award but not for my diploma study. Do I need to provide both of them or bachelor degree is more than enough?

I only have transcript from my diploma and is not certified. Can I scan it in color and submit it?


----------



## sajeesh salim

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi Buddy,
> 
> What warrior mentioned is: If you want to claim points for your partner's skills, then she needs a IELTS.
> 
> If you had time to check the points table in DIAC website, you could see that, 5 points can be claimed for partner's skills to qualify for the EOI selection.
> 
> So, if this is what you are going to do, then IELTS is mandatory for your wife.
> 
> My humble suggestion is to read thru the points based skillselect section in the website, because, it would help you throughout the journey. I actually wonder, how come you have not read it so far, but already in the ACS process.
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Udhay

May be he applied through agent. I did the same.when agent submitted my application, I was not aware about the point system and all.after that I have gone through various sites and took some effort to understand it.


----------



## joluwarrior

hihihehe said:


> i ave certified copies for degree transcript and award but not for my diploma study. Do I need to provide both of them or bachelor degree is more than enough?
> 
> I only have transcript from my diploma and is not certified. Can I scan it in color and submit it?


For your route i.e. Recent Graduate, education requirement is Bachelor's Degree or higher. Diploma won't do.
So you can go ahead with the certified degree documents that you already possess.


----------



## UdayBASIS

sajeesh salim said:


> Udhay
> 
> May be he applied through agent. I did the same.when agent submitted my application, I was not aware about the point system and all.after that I have gone through various sites and took some effort to understand it.


Well, yes that is understandable.

If he is applying thru agent, then I am not sure, why these questions arise in his mind.

Well, in any case, reading thru the site will give ample information which would be helpful throughout the journey!

BR,
Uday


----------



## vbh

*Employment Ref letter*

Hello,
I submitted my docs on ACS website and today i got the reply from the case officer:
Please upload the following documents:
Certified copy of detailed employer references from company (all 5 points below must be on the one document) 
Each employment reference must contain:
Start & Finish Dates of Employment
Description of Duties Performed
Hours worked - Full time or Part time
Country where Employment was Completed
Company Letterhead and signed by the author

What i submit was:
1. ref letter in plain A4 paper from my colleague describing roles/resp, start and end date of employment, full time, country , with their business card ,duly notarized.
2. HR letter on company letter head stating start end date and my designation.

i have merged both of them (1) and (2) in one pdf.

I dont know what else they rerquire? 
I cannot get the roles/resp on company letter head .
Can anyone help?

do they want it to be statuary declared.if yes, anyone has any format for india statuary declaration?
pls reply ASAP.


----------



## joluwarrior

sharav said:


> sorry but can u please explain "claim points from ur spouse ielts score"???what and how it will help me???/


Ok. I will give it another try.

No my friend. Its not "claim points from spouse' IELTS score".
The actual term is "partner skills".

I think you must be already knowing that you have to pass the points test for visa subclasses 189, 190 and 489. So for these subclasses, you have to gather 60 points.

Now if you look at the ways you can collect points, one option allows to collect 5 points by tapping your partner/spouse skills. In order to collect these points successfully, following points have to be met by your spouse:

• is able to satisfy ‘basic requirements’ including age, English language ability and
nominated occupation; and
• has obtained a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their nominated occupation.

Regarding English language ability from first point above, she has to appear in IELTS and pass with a minimum band of 6 in all sections. IELTS has an academic test and a general training test. Unless she is required to do otherwise by her assessing authority she only needs to take the general training test.

That explains the term "Partner Skills" in the points test. It is collected when you as a primary applicant would submit EOI. However, your spouse continues to be the secondary applicant in your visa application.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

In the second scenario, let's say you are already able to collect 60 points fo your EOI, on your own merit, and so do not opt to collect points from partner skills.
In this case as well, your spouse has to demonstrate functional English language ability, but only to the extent as a secondary applicant in your visa application.
Now for secondary applicants, there are many options available for demonstrating such evidence and they will be open for her.
Following are the options:

•an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) average score of at least 4.5 for the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing)
•an Occupational English Test score which is at least equivalent to an IELTS 4.5, and the test was relevant to the nominated occupation
•the applicant's first language is English and they have a current passport from the United Kingdom, United States, Canada, New Zealand or the Republic of Ireland
•a positive assessment by an Adult Migrant English Program service provider in Australia as having functional English
•evidence of a trade, diploma or higher qualification awarded by an institution in or outside Australia which involved at least two years of full-time study and all instruction was in English
•evidence of completion of at least one year of full-time or equivalent study in Australia for a diploma or higher qualification and all instruction was in English.


----------



## Want2Move2013

Finally, it has happened! Positive ACS result! Came at 10.00 in the morning. 
Guess they are now gaining some momentum...
Wondering if there is anyone in the forum who is assessed positive for 261112.
Cannot do much as the ceiling has reached for 261112


----------



## vbh

Hello,
I submitted my docs on ACS website and today i got the reply from the case officer:
Please upload the following documents:
Certified copy of detailed employer references from company (all 5 points below must be on the one document) 
Each employment reference must contain:
Start & Finish Dates of Employment
Description of Duties Performed
Hours worked - Full time or Part time
Country where Employment was Completed
Company Letterhead and signed by the author

What i submit was:
1. ref letter in plain A4 paper from my colleague describing roles/resp, start and end date of employment, full time, country , with their business card ,duly notarized.
2. HR letter on company letter head stating start end date and my designation.

i have merged both of them (1) and (2) in one pdf.

I dont know what else they rerquire? 
I cannot get the roles/resp on company letter head .
Can anyone help?

do they want it to be statuary declared.if yes, anyone has any format for india statuary declaration?
pls reply ASAP.


----------



## sharav

joluwarrior said:


> Ok. I will give it another try.
> 
> No my friend. Its not "claim points from spouse' IELTS score".
> The actual term is "partner skills".
> 
> I think you must be already knowing that you have to pass the points test for visa subclasses 189, 190 and 489. So for these subclasses, you have to gather 60 points.
> 
> Now if you look at the ways you can collect points, one option allows to collect 5 points by tapping your partner/spouse skills. In order to collect these points successfully, following points have to be met by your spouse:
> 
> • is able to satisfy ‘basic requirements’ including age, English language ability and
> nominated occupation; and
> • has obtained a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their nominated occupation.
> 
> Regarding English language ability from first point above, she has to appear in IELTS and pass with a minimum band of 6 in all sections. IELTS has an academic test and a general training test. Unless she is required to do otherwise by her assessing authority she only needs to take the general training test.
> 
> That explains the term "Partner Skills" in the points test. It is collected when you as a primary applicant would submit EOI. However, your spouse continues to be the secondary applicant in your visa application.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> In the second scenario, let's say you are already able to collect 60 points fo your EOI, on your own merit, and so do not opt to collect points from partner skills.
> In this case as well, your spouse has to demonstrate functional English language ability, but only to the extent as a secondary applicant in your visa application.
> Now for secondary applicants, there are many options available for demonstrating such evidence and they will be open for her.
> Following are the options:
> 
> •an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) average score of at least 4.5 for the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing)
> •an Occupational English Test score which is at least equivalent to an IELTS 4.5, and the test was relevant to the nominated occupation
> •the applicant's first language is English and they have a current passport from the United Kingdom, United States, Canada, New Zealand or the Republic of Ireland
> •a positive assessment by an Adult Migrant English Program service provider in Australia as having functional English
> •evidence of a trade, diploma or higher qualification awarded by an institution in or outside Australia which involved at least two years of full-time study and all instruction was in English
> •evidence of completion of at least one year of full-time or equivalent study in Australia for a diploma or higher qualification and all instruction was in English.


thank u so much for the entire effort that u have made for making the things clear...that was a big question in my mind which is now been cleared...heartly thaknful to u..


----------



## joluwarrior

vbh said:


> Hello,
> I submitted my docs on ACS website and today i got the reply from the case officer:
> Please upload the following documents:
> Certified copy of detailed employer references from company (all 5 points below must be on the one document)
> Each employment reference must contain:
> Start & Finish Dates of Employment
> Description of Duties Performed
> Hours worked - Full time or Part time
> Country where Employment was Completed
> Company Letterhead and signed by the author
> 
> What i submit was:
> 1. ref letter in plain A4 paper from my colleague describing roles/resp, start and end date of employment, full time, country , with their business card ,duly notarized.
> 2. HR letter on company letter head stating start end date and my designation.
> 
> i have merged both of them (1) and (2) in one pdf.
> 
> I dont know what else they rerquire?
> I cannot get the roles/resp on company letter head .
> Can anyone help?
> 
> do they want it to be statuary declared.if yes, anyone has any format for india statuary declaration?
> pls reply ASAP.


I could only frown after I read point 1.

They require same things which you have sent, but in a proper format as they require. If company letterhead not possible, statutory declaration is mandatory. A4 paper submissions not acceptable.

People here have used declarations on stamp paper, followed by notarizing.
I can share the only format I have. Attached below.


----------



## joluwarrior

sharav said:


> thank u so much for the entire effort that u have made for making the things clear...that was a big question in my mind which is now been cleared...heartly thaknful to u..


:thumb:eace:


----------



## vbh

Thanks so much for replying to my question, just one more thing , 
the statuary declaration format you attached is for Australia, can I use it in India too after removing the first three lines Commonwealth of Australia
STATUTORY DECLARATION
Statutory Declarations Act 1959.


----------



## joluwarrior

vbh said:


> Thanks so much for replying to my question, just one more thing ,
> the statuary declaration format you attached is for Australia, can I use it in India too after removing the first three lines Commonwealth of Australia
> STATUTORY DECLARATION
> Statutory Declarations Act 1959.


Buddy,
I didn't use stat. declarations. 
That's the only format of stat. declaration I have and I took it from the ACS applicant guide.

But I think you can use the relevant contents from the sample letter, as http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf...-Guidelines-for-Applicants-1-July-2012-V1.pdf, get it on a stamp paper and then notarize it. Members in India can comment further on this.


----------



## Want2Move2013

Dear forum members,
Got the positive assessment for SA today. But, since 261112 is over now, can I submit for a new acs assessment for a diff. Code? 
Does ACS check/bother on the previous assessment that was done? Is this allowed? Can both be valid at the same time?

Also does anyone have any clue of whether BA/SA would be in the SOL next year? Any links to share?
Thanks,
Want2move2013


----------



## jety

Hi Want2Move2013, what was the date that you applied and went to Stage 4? Please share this information! Thanks.


----------



## Sanje

Sure this will help him.. appreciate. great writing. 



joluwarrior said:


> Ok. I will give it another try.
> 
> No my friend. Its not "claim points from spouse' IELTS score".
> The actual term is "partner skills".
> 
> I think you must be already knowing that you have to pass the points test for visa subclasses 189, 190 and 489. So for these subclasses, you have to gather 60 points.
> 
> Now if you look at the ways you can collect points, one option allows to collect 5 points by tapping your partner/spouse skills. In order to collect these points successfully, following points have to be met by your spouse:
> 
> • is able to satisfy ‘basic requirements’ including age, English language ability and
> nominated occupation; and
> • has obtained a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their nominated occupation.
> 
> Regarding English language ability from first point above, she has to appear in IELTS and pass with a minimum band of 6 in all sections. IELTS has an academic test and a general training test. Unless she is required to do otherwise by her assessing authority she only needs to take the general training test.
> 
> That explains the term "Partner Skills" in the points test. It is collected when you as a primary applicant would submit EOI. However, your spouse continues to be the secondary applicant in your visa application.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> In the second scenario, let's say you are already able to collect 60 points fo your EOI, on your own merit, and so do not opt to collect points from partner skills.
> In this case as well, your spouse has to demonstrate functional English language ability, but only to the extent as a secondary applicant in your visa application.
> Now for secondary applicants, there are many options available for demonstrating such evidence and they will be open for her.
> Following are the options:
> 
> •an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) average score of at least 4.5 for the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing)
> •an Occupational English Test score which is at least equivalent to an IELTS 4.5, and the test was relevant to the nominated occupation
> •the applicant's first language is English and they have a current passport from the United Kingdom, United States, Canada, New Zealand or the Republic of Ireland
> •a positive assessment by an Adult Migrant English Program service provider in Australia as having functional English
> •evidence of a trade, diploma or higher qualification awarded by an institution in or outside Australia which involved at least two years of full-time study and all instruction was in English
> •evidence of completion of at least one year of full-time or equivalent study in Australia for a diploma or higher qualification and all instruction was in English.


----------



## squawk

As previously mentioned I applied 9 weeks ago. Enviously seeing others who applied later getting their results already, I lodged a ticket with ACS, who got back very quickly with a standard response saying it can take up to 12 weeks 

Frustrating or what?!

ps how do you set your signature/footer on the forum posts - or is this functionality granted once you've posted 5 times?


----------



## superm

squawk said:


> As previously mentioned I applied 9 weeks ago. Enviously seeing others who applied later getting their results already, I lodged a ticket with ACS, who got back very quickly with a standard response saying it can take up to 12 weeks
> 
> Frustrating or what?!
> 
> ps how do you set your signature/footer on the forum posts - or is this functionality granted once you've posted 5 times?


yes - after 5 posts.
From this page go to 
USER CP > Edit Signature

Direct link:
USER CP: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/usercp.php
Edit signature: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature


----------



## ebshib

superm said:


> yes - after 5 posts.
> From this page go to
> USER CP > Edit Signature
> 
> Direct link:
> USER CP: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/usercp.php
> Edit signature: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature


Thanks superm. Just updated my signature


----------



## ian.thomas

I am thinking of emailing ACS to enquire about my application. I was wondering whats the best option-

1) email them from my email ID
2) or from within the status application page.

I have applied through an agent

Thanks
Ian


----------



## sajeesh salim

ian.thomas said:


> I am thinking of emailing ACS to enquire about my application. I was wondering whats the best option-
> 
> 1) email them from my email ID
> 2) or from within the status application page.
> 
> I have applied through an agent
> 
> Thanks
> Ian


If you email them, definately the reply will be that to wait for 12 weeks..just wait for four to six weeks from the day of application moved to stage 4


----------



## vbh

*third party statuary declaration*

I have a query regarding the third party statuary declaration form.
I have applied from India.

I checked from ACS website and found the following:

I live overseas and need to make a statutory declaration

You will need to find a witness who is both: 

on the list of authorised witnesses
has a connection with Australia.
For example, a doctor who is registered to practise medicine in Australia can witness your declaration, but a doctor who is not registered in Australia cannot.

You can use a notary to witness your statutory declaration. They must be appointed in Australia, under their local state or territory legislation, to be able to witness Commonwealth statutory declarations.

You can find someone who is an authorised witness at the nearest Australian Embassy, High Commission or Consulate. For more information including contact details, visit the Department of Foreign Affairs and Tradewebsite. 

I have questions on it:

1. can't we get it done through indian notary
2.also as there is no indian format for third party statuaru declaration, how should i get it done, on a stamp paper of Rs100 ?
3. can i use the same content which is there on ACS Website for statuaru declaration?

Please advise, as i have to submit it by mid of next week.


----------



## ramanj

Got positive result today morning  Thanks all for your support.
Hope others will get it soon.


----------



## vbh

ramanj said:


> Got positive result today morning  Thanks all for your support.
> Hope others will get it soon.


Hi Ramanj,

Can you please help me with my question i posted above.

Thanks in advance..


----------



## bliss

ramanj said:


> Got positive result today morning  Thanks all for your support.
> Hope others will get it soon.



Congrats! please update your signature.


----------



## Allolaa

ramanj said:


> Got positive result today morning  Thanks all for your support.
> Hope others will get it soon.


Congratulation . Please share ur ACS result timelines:


----------



## venuhunev

Hi,

I just applied for ACS and hope to get it positively. 

My query is, can I go for PCC in India and Australia now itself or should I do only after applying EOI ?

Kindly clarify.

Thanks,
Venu


----------



## sajeesh salim

ramanj said:


> Got positive result today morning  Thanks all for your support.
> Hope others will get it soon.


Share your timelines..


----------



## anupriya

Hi Everyone 

My status moved to In Progress today morning when I checked at 7:30 and at 9:00 AM I got positive result mail. Now waiting for spouse ACS before filing EOI.


----------



## sajeesh salim

anupriya said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> My status moved to In Progress today morning when I checked at 7:30 and at 9:00 AM I got positive result mail. Now waiting for spouse ACS before filing EOI.


Congrats anu....
When was your application pushed to stage 4?


----------



## Want2Move2013

jety said:


> Hi Want2Move2013, what was the date that you applied and went to Stage 4? Please share this information! Thanks.


We applied on 21 jan and it moved to stage 4 on 30 jan. Got the result yesterday.


----------



## ramanj

I am not sure about the process to update the timeline but the details are as follows:

I applied for ACS on 13Jan, 
went to stage 4 on 5th Feb 
and got +ve result today 21stMar.

i had applied for Analyst programmer.
Engineering bachelors degree with 6.8 years of exp.


----------



## sajeesh salim

So it is clear that..6 weeks is the time period from stage 4 to case finalised..


----------



## RBang

anupriya said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> My status moved to In Progress today morning when I checked at 7:30 and at 9:00 AM I got positive result mail. Now waiting for spouse ACS before filing EOI.


Congratulations Anypriya and Ramanj!!!


----------



## ian.thomas

sajeesh salim said:


> If you email them, definately the reply will be that to wait for 12 weeks..just wait for four to six weeks from the day of application moved to stage 4


Thanks a lot sajeesh salim

the only problem is that my current visa may be cancelled in few days.

so was very worried....


----------



## Allolaa

anupriya said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> My status moved to In Progress today morning when I checked at 7:30 and at 9:00 AM I got positive result mail. Now waiting for spouse ACS before filing EOI.


 Congrats anupriya..


----------



## sajeesh salim

ramanj said:


> I am not sure about the process to update the timeline but the details are as follows:
> 
> I applied for ACS on 13Jan,
> went to stage 4 on 5th Feb
> and got +ve result today 21stMar.
> 
> i had applied for Analyst programmer.
> Engineering bachelors degree with 6.8 years of exp.


Thanks man...so feb first week candidates can get result within one week...


----------



## sajeesh salim

ian.thomas said:


> Thanks a lot sajeesh salim
> 
> the only problem is that my current visa may be cancelled in few days.
> 
> so was very worried....


Which is your current visa ?


----------



## bliss

anupriya said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> My status moved to In Progress today morning when I checked at 7:30 and at 9:00 AM I got positive result mail. Now waiting for spouse ACS before filing EOI.


Congrats!


----------



## ebshib

anupriya said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> My status moved to In Progress today morning when I checked at 7:30 and at 9:00 AM I got positive result mail. Now waiting for spouse ACS before filing EOI.


congratulations!!!!


----------



## UdayBASIS

ian.thomas said:


> Thanks a lot sajeesh salim
> 
> the only problem is that my current visa may be cancelled in few days.
> 
> so was very worried....


Hi,

If you can prove that the visa could be expired / cancelled (I dont know why) in a few days, then this is a fit case for priority processing. 

Hence, get in touch with the ACS people with the proofs, to get your case taken on priority basis.

BR,
Uday


----------



## UdayBASIS

Congratso Anupriya and Ramanj!!

Way to go guys!! Good luck!

BR,
Uday


----------



## ian.thomas

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you can prove that the visa could be expired / cancelled (I dont know why) in a few days, then this is a fit case for priority processing.
> 
> Hence, get in touch with the ACS people with the proofs, to get your case taken on priority basis.
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Thanks a lot Mate,

I have provided them the letter that I have received from DIAC.

My application moved to stage 4 on 1st March, I had applied on 28 Feb2013.

How long should I wait before contacting them.

I am very nervous.

Cheers,
Ian


----------



## UdayBASIS

ian.thomas said:


> Thanks a lot Mate,
> 
> I have provided them the letter that I have received from DIAC.
> 
> My application moved to stage 4 on 1st March, I had applied on 28 Feb2013.
> 
> How long should I wait before contacting them.
> 
> I am very nervous.
> 
> Cheers,
> Ian


Hi,

Did you get any response from the ACS guys, saying the application is now under priority processing or otherwise, for your mail with the DIAC letter?

Also, when did you forward it to them?

BR,
Uday


----------



## vbh

Hello guys, 

please help me with my question on statuary declaration.


----------



## vbh

Can anyone share the statuary declaration from India, if some has got it done through india.


----------



## harshdsi

Hi Members,

I applied on 21st Jan under 263111 and now the status of the ACS is on stage 4 - Case Finalized.

How much time will it take for the result to come out?
Any idea?


----------



## UdayBASIS

harshdsi said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> I applied on 21st Jan under 263111 and now the status of the ACS is on stage 4 - Case Finalized.
> 
> How much time will it take for the result to come out?
> Any idea?


Hi,

It is highly likely that, You might have already received the result letter in your inbox.
Do check the SPAM folder as well. If not, then it would take a couple of hours!

BR,
Uday


----------



## UdayBASIS

vbh said:


> Can anyone share the statuary declaration from India, if some has got it done through india.


Hi vbh,

There is another thread specially concerning the Stat Decl. Probably the most visited one. I guess, there you could find a lot of example ones.

BR,
Uday


----------



## SS28

ramanj said:


> Got positive result today morning  Thanks all for your support.
> Hope others will get it soon.


Congrats ramanj


----------



## ian.thomas

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you get any response from the ACS guys, saying the application is now under priority processing or otherwise, for your mail with the DIAC letter?
> 
> Also, when did you forward it to them?
> 
> BR,
> Uday


My agent uploaded it while submitting the application. No I haven't received any email notifying about priority processing. So I am wondering what to do


----------



## ian.thomas

sajeesh salim said:


> which is your current visa ?


820


----------



## UdayBASIS

ian.thomas said:


> My agent uploaded it while submitting the application. No I haven't received any email notifying about priority processing. So I am wondering what to do


Hi Ian,

If you are processing thru Agent (I presume it to be Onshore agent), then it is easier to contact ACS via the agent about the priority processing status.

In this case, since you have already nominated your agent to apply/correspond on your behalf, it should already have been communicated to the agent. If not a call/mail from the agent would help you get the clear picture.

BR,
Uday


----------



## dval10

I have been going through this thread from the day I applied for ACS skill assessment, Its a very nice thread to know about the current status of other applicants and also the kind of advice that the senior members give is very useful.

I got my positive skill assessment today as software tester.
ACS applied: 21 Jan
Moved to state 4: 1st Feb
ACS result: 21 March 
IELTS: L8.5, R8.5, W7, S7.5

Next step is state sponsorship, According to my understanding it is very difficult to get a state sponsorship as Victoria is the only state that I can apply and it takes around 3 months.
I would like to get suggestion regarding this,
In the time that I wait to get state sponsorship can my husband who is a software engineer (manager) apply for skill asssessment.. so that if I dont get state sponsorship we can go thro his application or is there any other option for software testers


----------



## UdayBASIS

dval10 said:


> I have been going through this thread from the day I applied for ACS skill assessment, Its a very nice thread to know about the current status of other applicants and also the kind of advice that the senior members give is very useful.
> 
> I got my positive skill assessment today as software tester.
> ACS applied: 21 Jan
> Moved to state 4: 1st Feb
> ACS result: 21 March
> IELTS: L8.5, R8.5, W7, S7.5
> 
> Next step is state sponsorship, According to my understanding it is very difficult to get a state sponsorship as Victoria is the only state that I can apply and it takes around 3 months.
> I would like to get suggestion regarding this,
> In the time that I wait to get state sponsorship can my husband who is a software engineer (manager) apply for skill asssessment.. so that if I dont get state sponsorship we can go thro his application or is there any other option for software testers


Hi,

You have answered Your own question. As you have already mentioned about going with your husband's as the primary applicant. I guess that would be the best way to go forward, not depending on the SS.

BR,
Uday


----------



## ian.thomas

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi Ian,
> 
> If you are processing thru Agent (I presume it to be Onshore agent), then it is easier to contact ACS via the agent about the priority processing status.
> 
> In this case, since you have already nominated your agent to apply/correspond on your behalf, it should already have been communicated to the agent. If not a call/mail from the agent would help you get the clear picture.
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Thanks Uday

Its a offshore agent.

Will call him and ask.

Very stressed at the moment. 
Appreciate your help.


----------



## rvijay

dval10 said:


> I have been going through this thread from the day I applied for ACS skill assessment, Its a very nice thread to know about the current status of other applicants and also the kind of advice that the senior members give is very useful.
> 
> I got my positive skill assessment today as software tester.
> ACS applied: 21 Jan
> Moved to state 4: 1st Feb
> ACS result: 21 March
> IELTS: L8.5, R8.5, W7, S7.5
> 
> Next step is state sponsorship, According to my understanding it is very difficult to get a state sponsorship as Victoria is the only state that I can apply and it takes around 3 months.
> I would like to get suggestion regarding this,
> In the time that I wait to get state sponsorship can my husband who is a software engineer (manager) apply for skill asssessment.. so that if I dont get state sponsorship we can go thro his application or is there any other option for software testers


Hi, 
Was this an RPL application?


----------



## dval10

rvijay said:


> Hi,
> Was this an RPL application?


NO this was not RPL. I have BE in ECE and was assessed as major in computing


----------



## smahesh202

squawk said:


> As previously mentioned I applied 9 weeks ago. Enviously seeing others who applied later getting their results already, I lodged a ticket with ACS, who got back very quickly with a standard response saying it can take up to 12 weeks
> 
> Frustrating or what?!
> 
> ps how do you set your signature/footer on the forum posts - or is this functionality granted once you've posted 5 times?


I am with you. Most frustrating indeed.:frusty:


----------



## Allolaa

Hi,
I wonder y still the skillselect is showing as "*Next SkillSelect Invitation Rounds to be held in March 2013*" which is suppose to be* april 2013*.


----------



## UdayBASIS

Allolaa said:


> Hi,
> I wonder y still the skillselect is showing as "*Next SkillSelect Invitation Rounds to be held in March 2013*" which is suppose to be* april 2013*.


Hi,

Lucky enough to see at least the current month's content. There was a time 2 months back, when it showed the last month's even though the running month's first invitation round was over.

For now, at least the state of affairs have improved a bit. May be due to backlog of XMAS vacations.

BR,
Uday


----------



## Allolaa

rvijay said:


> Hi,
> Was this an RPL application?


Hi did u come to knw ur ielts result, where did u write idp or bc?


----------



## rvijay

Allolaa said:


> Hi did u come to knw ur ielts result, where did u write idp or bc?


Ill know it only tomorrow...am still waiting for results. I took in IDP


----------



## Allolaa

rvijay said:


> Ill know it only tomorrow...am still waiting for results. I took in IDP


I am also waiting for the result, but bc said it will be available today from 7 pm on wards


----------



## rvijay

Allolaa said:


> I am also waiting for the result, but bc said it will be available today from 7 pm on wards


Possible, one of my friends also asked me to check by that time.


----------



## Allolaa

rvijay said:


> Possible, one of my friends also asked me to check by that time.


Hope v will get good result


----------



## rvijay

Allolaa said:


> Hope v will get good result


Yeah! Good luck to you


----------



## joluwarrior

Allolaa said:


> I am also waiting for the result, but bc said it will be available today from 7 pm on wards


I don't know 7 PM as per what timezone, but just noticed that results for 9th March are already out, if that's the day you guys are looking for.

Check here - https://results.ielts.org/


----------



## samkalu

joluwarrior said:


> I don't know 7 PM as per what timezone, but just noticed that results for 9th March are already out, if that's the day you guys are looking for.
> 
> Check here - https://results.ielts.org/


Very disappointing results for me. I have done ielts for the 4th time and this time also got L-7.5,S-7.5,R-6,W-6.i need to get 7 each to get 60. Anyone got any tips... please share as iam getting ready for my next try


----------



## rvijay

samkalu said:


> Very disappointing results for me. I have done ielts for the 4th time and this time also got L-7.5,S-7.5,R-6,W-6.i need to get 7 each to get 60. Anyone got any tips... please share as iam getting ready for my next try


Feel sorry for you...Did you take it in British Council?I havent got mine,i took from IDP.


----------



## samkalu

rvijay said:


> Feel sorry for you...Did you take it in British Council?I havent got mine,i took from IDP.


I took from idp


----------



## samkalu

samkalu said:


> I took from idp


Whats best to do idp or bc.


----------



## rvijay

Has any one from India, who took IELTS in IDP got their results?


----------



## Allolaa

Mine too is bad. I took frm IDP and i am going crazy... My exam was good to me and speaking was perfect oh mine. I feel something wrong with IDP my 2 frnds who wrote through BC they got good marks. Do anyone knw the procedure for revaluation and fee for it..


----------



## Allolaa

samkalu said:


> Very disappointing results for me. I have done ielts for the 4th time and this time also got L-7.5,S-7.5,R-6,W-6.i need to get 7 each to get 60. Anyone got any tips... please share as iam getting ready for my next try


Hi,
Did u do anytime with BC..Mine too is bad..


----------



## ebshib

dval10 said:


> NO this was not RPL. I have BE in ECE and was assessed as major in computing


Hey Experts,

Attention please. My education is BE(ECE). i have 6 years experience as well. My Agent suggested me to go thru the RPL mode. 

My question is whether the ACS guys will assess my degree?? I find that other BE ECE guys have been assessed as ICT major. Is there a problem if i go thru RPL even when my education has good amount of ICT content? i am worried.

Please advise.


----------



## ian.thomas

Hi Guys,

Just checked my IELTS result online....

Listening	Reading	Writing	Speaking	Overall
8.5	7.0	7.0	7.5	7.5

One stage is cleared...

Waiting for ACS


----------



## Abrar

Hi,

BE(ECE) has many subjects relevant to ICT. So you need not apply via RPL.

And ultimately if ACS guys feel that you should've applied via RPL then they will any how inform you and even then you will not be having a problem because you do have 6yrs of expderience.

So I suggest, just go ahead and apply in normal procedure.

Regards,
Abrar.



ebshib said:


> Hey Experts,
> 
> Attention please. My education is BE(ECE). i have 6 years experience as well. My Agent suggested me to go thru the RPL mode.
> 
> My question is whether the ACS guys will assess my degree?? I find that other BE ECE guys have been assessed as ICT major. Is there a problem if i go thru RPL even when my education has good amount of ICT content? i am worried.
> 
> Please advise.


----------



## sajeesh salim

ian.thomas said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just checked my IELTS result online....
> 
> Listening	Reading	Writing	Speaking	Overall
> 8.5	7.0	7.0	7.5	7.5
> 
> One stage is cleared...
> 
> Waiting for ACS


where did you take it?from IDP or BC? anways congratz buddy. All the best to your further journey...:clap2:


----------



## PraBhuwan

Hey guys,
I just joined the group but have been following it since long. I applied for ACS for Software Engineer on 8th feb and my application was moved to stage 4 on 13th Feb.. I am not liking this long wait.. I wanted to check if it is ok to get PCC done before ACS results come? Or shall I wait for the results?


----------



## ian.thomas

sajeesh salim said:


> where did you take it?from IDP or BC? anways congratz buddy. All the best to your further journey...:clap2:


Thanks sajeesh salim,

I took it from IDP...

Just waiting for ACS... Not sure how strict they are when assessing..


----------



## sajeesh salim

ian.thomas said:


> Thanks sajeesh salim,
> 
> I took it from IDP...
> 
> Just waiting for ACS... Not sure how strict they are when assessing..


ok..you have enough time to move on..just wait for four to six week after stage 4 date..mine was moved to stage four on feb7 and still waiting for ACS result.
dont worry, you will get a possitive result from ACS.


----------



## sajeesh salim

PraBhuwan said:


> Hey guys,
> I just joined the group but have been following it since long. I applied for ACS for Software Engineer on 8th feb and my application was moved to stage 4 on 13th Feb.. I am not liking this long wait.. I wanted to check if it is ok to get PCC done before ACS results come? Or shall I wait for the results?


you can do police clearance before ACS.But i wanna ask you, why you are so rushing to do police clearance .are you going to do any crime after getting police clearance.If not just wait for ACS result and prepare for IELTS....


----------



## sajeesh salim

I think this week is bad..not many people are getting results.i guess this acs guys are lazy now because of holiday.they are ordeing stuffs for holiday celebration during the office hours....


----------



## ebshib

Abrar said:


> Hi,
> 
> BE(ECE) has many subjects relevant to ICT. So you need not apply via RPL.
> 
> And ultimately if ACS guys feel that you should've applied via RPL then they will any how inform you and even then you will not be having a problem because you do have 6yrs of expderience.
> 
> So I suggest, just go ahead and apply in normal procedure.
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Thanks Abrar.

my application is already lodged through RPL on 1st of feb. I just hope they assess both my education and experience.


----------



## Khan_Oz

ian.thomas said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just checked my IELTS result online....
> 
> Listening	Reading	Writing	Speaking	Overall
> 8.5	7.0	7.0	7.5	7.5
> 
> One stage is cleared...
> 
> Waiting for ACS



Hi,

Congrats mate.
Just want to confirm one thing.
the identificaiton doc number is our passport number right?
i have been checking since yesterday and it still says no results found.
just want to make sure im entering the correct details.
I also tried with the reference number...still no luck.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bliss

ian.thomas said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just checked my IELTS result online....
> 
> Listening	Reading	Writing	Speaking	Overall
> 8.5	7.0	7.0	7.5	7.5
> 
> One stage is cleared...
> 
> Waiting for ACS


Congrats!


----------



## joluwarrior

ian.thomas said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just checked my IELTS result online....
> 
> Listening	Reading	Writing	Speaking	Overall
> 8.5	7.0	7.0	7.5	7.5
> 
> One stage is cleared...
> 
> Waiting for ACS


Congratulations !!


----------



## joluwarrior

ebshib said:


> Thanks Abrar.
> 
> my application is already lodged through RPL on 1st of feb. I just hope they assess both my education and experience.


I would be interested to follow your assessment progress. Since you didn't have to go through the RPL route, I would be curious to know if ACS asks to change the route altogether.

Keep us posted !!


----------



## ian.thomas

Khan_Oz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congrats mate.
> Just want to confirm one thing.
> the identificaiton doc number is our passport number right?
> i have been checking since yesterday and it still says no results found.
> just want to make sure im entering the correct details.
> I also tried with the reference number...still no luck.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Thanks Mate..

https://results.ielts.org/

its your passport number for IDP.. not sure for BC.

Cheers


----------



## ian.thomas

joluwarrior said:


> Congratulations !!


Thanks a lot guys...


----------



## ian.thomas

sajeesh salim said:


> ok..you have enough time to move on..just wait for four to six week after stage 4 date..mine was moved to stage four on feb7 and still waiting for ACS result.
> dont worry, you will get a possitive result from ACS.




Thanks Mate...

I have got my Indian PCC and AFP certificate.....

Just waiting for ACS


----------



## ian.thomas

ebshib said:


> Thanks Abrar.
> 
> my application is already lodged through RPL on 1st of feb. I just hope they assess both my education and experience.


Mine is a RPL too...

I have 3 degrees totally different( all non ICT) and work experience between these 3....

Fingers crossed... Desperately waiting for ACS result..


----------



## rvijay

Khan_Oz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congrats mate.
> Just want to confirm one thing.
> the identificaiton doc number is our passport number right?
> i have been checking since yesterday and it still says no results found.
> just want to make sure im entering the correct details.
> I also tried with the reference number...still no luck.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


hi Khan,

Did u take in IDP? Is yes try to check in their site https://www.ieltsidpindia.com/
I was checking all evening yesterday and this morning, it was released only at 8:55 AM today


----------



## ian.thomas

bliss said:


> Congrats!


Thanks Bliss...


----------



## joluwarrior

ian.thomas said:


> Thanks Mate...
> 
> I have got my Indian PCC and AFP certificate.....
> 
> Just waiting for ACS


PCC's already ? 
Mind sharing, with what idea you already got PCC's issued this early into the process ?


----------



## sajeesh salim

ian.thomas said:


> thanks mate...
> 
> I have got my indian pcc and afp certificate.....
> 
> Just waiting for acs


is that difficult to get pcc from india?

I think it is simple as that of passport police verification.


----------



## Khan_Oz

rvijay said:


> hi Khan,
> 
> Did u take in IDP? Is yes try to check in their site https://www.ieltsidpindia.com/
> I was checking all evening yesterday and this morning, it was released only at 8:55 AM today


Congrats vijay.

I had taken it in BC. I called them up and they asked me to check after 12..
The wait seems too long.


----------



## Khan_Oz

ian.thomas said:


> Thanks Mate..
> 
> https://results.ielts.org/
> 
> its your passport number for IDP.. not sure for BC.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks Ian.


----------



## joluwarrior

Khan_Oz said:


> Congrats vijay.
> 
> I had taken it in BC. I called them up and they asked me to check after 12..
> The wait seems too long.


Did you check here -> https://ielts.britishcouncil.org/checkresults.aspx

BC normally publishes results before IDP. Since last evening, I found results published in above link. Check once.

I think to your call, they probably understood you are asking if hard copies of the result is available at the center.


----------



## sajeesh salim

Can anybody tell me that which ielts is easy to score bc or idp?


----------



## joluwarrior

sajeesh salim said:


> Can anybody tell me that which ielts is easy to score bc or idp?


To me, it would be IDP.


----------



## PPbad

Hi All,

I have got my IELTS results. Now next step is EOI. Will do it by Monday. 

Do i need the TRF # for filing the EOI?


----------



## sajeesh salim

joluwarrior said:


> To me, it would be IDP.


thanks joluwarrior,

I am going to apprear tomorrow....pray for me to score 7 for each....:ranger:


----------



## joluwarrior

PPbad said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have got my IELTS results. Now next step is EOI. Will do it by Monday.
> 
> Do i need the TRF # for filing the EOI?


Congratulations !!
Yes, you would need the TRF# in EOI.


----------



## PPbad

Updated my Signature with the IELTS details . Could experts answer the query that i have .
Do i need the TRF # for filing the EOI?

Thank you all in advance


----------



## sajeesh salim

PPbad said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have got my IELTS results. Now next step is EOI. Will do it by Monday.
> 
> Do i need the TRF # for filing the EOI?


Could you please share your results?


----------



## PPbad

Sorry loooks like i forgot to save 

Listening	8.50
Reading	7.50
Speaking	7.00
Writing	7.50
OverAllBandScore	7.50

I took it in IDP.

My opinion is that, IDP is much more easier than BC. i had earlier taken in British council , and got above 7 in all , except , Reading , in which i got only 6 and i found the last part of reading also tough. However , in IDP i felt that some of the question are from Insearch book , specifically one part was already from that . So i feel , it's better to take the test from there 



sajeesh salim said:


> Could you please share your results?


----------



## UdayBASIS

PPbad said:


> Sorry loooks like i forgot to save
> 
> Listening	8.50
> Reading	7.50
> Speaking	7.00
> Writing	7.50
> OverAllBandScore	7.50
> 
> I took it in IDP.
> 
> My opinion is that, IDP is much more easier than BC. i had earlier taken in British council , and got above 7 in all , except , Reading , in which i got only 6 and i found the last part of reading also tough. However , in IDP i felt that some of the question are from Insearch book , specifically one part was already from that . So i feel , it's better to take the test from there


Hey, Congratso!!

Yes, you would need the TRF#, while filing the EOI. You would get it in a couple of days.

BR,
Uday


----------



## joluwarrior

sajeesh salim said:


> thanks joluwarrior,
> 
> I am going to apprear tomorrow....pray for me to score 7 for each....:ranger:


All the best !!
But do note that registering for the exam with IDP, and it probably being a tad easy, doesn't mean you'll have to prepare less. 
So hope you have prepped well and sweep all the sections tomorrow !!

I must also admit that I would prefer BC any day. I kinda like their way of doing business. Additionally, they give you a small head-start through the "Road to IELTS" course online for registering with them, at no extra cost. That's a nice peek for somebody preparing from scratch, though it's not comprehensive as some other resources/books.


----------



## AjanAussie

I am following this form last couple of months but registered today to give some update 
I applied on 30th of Jan
Stage 4 - on 5th of Feb
did not change to Stage 4 "In Progress" directly to Case Finalized. and got the email today
Result +ve on 22nd of March


----------



## joluwarrior

PPbad said:


> Sorry loooks like i forgot to save
> 
> Listening	8.50
> Reading	7.50
> Speaking	7.00
> Writing	7.50
> OverAllBandScore	7.50
> 
> I took it in IDP.
> 
> My opinion is that, IDP is much more easier than BC. i had earlier taken in British council , and got above 7 in all , except , Reading , in which i got only 6 and i found the last part of reading also tough. However , in IDP i felt that some of the question are from Insearch book , specifically one part was already from that . So i feel , it's better to take the test from there


Second that. Especially on the BC reading test last passage.
BC is more cool to the trained eye.


----------



## joluwarrior

AjanAussie said:


> I am following this form som couple of months but registered today to give some update
> I applied on 30th of Jan
> Stage 4 - on 5th of Feb
> did not change to Stage 4 "In Progress" directly to Case Finalized. and got the email today
> Result +ve on 22nd of March


Congratulations :clap2:
The next invitation round is round the corner. Don't miss the bus


----------



## sajeesh salim

ppbad said:


> sorry loooks like i forgot to save
> 
> listening	8.50
> reading	7.50
> speaking	7.00
> writing	7.50
> overallbandscore	7.50
> 
> i took it in idp.
> 
> My opinion is that, idp is much more easier than bc. I had earlier taken in british council , and got above 7 in all , except , reading , in which i got only 6 and i found the last part of reading also tough. However , in idp i felt that some of the question are from insearch book , specifically one part was already from that . So i feel , it's better to take the test from there


insearch book..what is that?


----------



## AjanAussie

Thanks joluwarrior 
IELTS exam is tomorrow. I should have my IELTS before submit my EOI isnt it?
would be appriciate if u could tell me when is the next round?


----------



## sajeesh salim

AjanAussie said:


> I am following this form last couple of months but registered today to give some update
> I applied on 30th of Jan
> Stage 4 - on 5th of Feb
> did not change to Stage 4 "In Progress" directly to Case Finalized. and got the email today
> Result +ve on 22nd of March


Congratz buddy. What time you got the result?what time it went to case finalized?


----------



## AjanAussie

sajeesh salim said:


> Congratz buddy. What time you got the result?what time it went to case finalized?


Around 9 in the morning. Sorry managed to login now only becaouse in the office.


----------



## joluwarrior

sajeesh salim said:


> insearch book..what is that?


I can imagine an evil laff on your face when you ask that. 
Guess you got the right dose 1 day before appearing for the test through IDP eh !!


----------



## sajeesh salim

AjanAussie said:


> Thanks joluwarrior
> IELTS exam is tomorrow. I should have my IELTS before submit my EOI isnt it?
> would be appriciate if u could tell me when is the next round?


Are you going to do IDP singapore?


----------



## AjanAussie

Yes Bro I am doing my exam in IDP


----------



## sajeesh salim

so most of the results are published in the morning itself.................


----------



## joluwarrior

AjanAussie said:


> Thanks joluwarrior
> IELTS exam is tomorrow. I should have my IELTS before submit my EOI isnt it?
> would be appriciate if u could tell me when is the next round?


Yes. IELTS would be required in EOI. You have to provide the TRF# mentioned in your result sheet. Accordingly, points for English language ability would be collected.

Invitation rounds of SkillSelect taken place on 1st and 3rd Monday of every calendar month. So the next round is scheduled for 1st April 2013.


----------



## AjanAussie

joluwarrior said:


> Yes. IELTS would be required in EOI. You have to provide the TRF# mentioned in your result sheet. Accordingly, points for English language ability would be collected.
> 
> Invitation rounds of SkillSelect taken place on 1st and 3rd Monday of every calendar month. So the next round is scheduled for 1st April 2013.


Yeah Thanks. SO if everything okey I will do it on 3rd Monday round because if I am sitting my IELTS tomorrow and it will take couple of week to get the result.


----------



## AjanAussie

sajeesh salim said:


> so most of the results are published in the morning itself.................



Cool man I am sitting tomorrow, not awaiting for result.


----------



## joluwarrior

AjanAussie said:


> Yeah Thanks. SO if everything okey I will do it on 3rd Monday round because if I am sitting my IELTS tomorrow and it will take couple of week to get the result.


All the best...machan


----------



## PPbad

All the IELTS books are available in the below link

IELTS Ebook Collection!




sajeesh salim said:


> insearch book..what is that?


----------



## sajeesh salim

PPbad said:


> All the IELTS books are available in the below link
> 
> IELTS Ebook Collection!


wow......:clap2::clap2:

tomorrow is my exam and i got so many books today..can it be possible to cover all those books within 12 hours......:ranger:


----------



## sajeesh salim

AjanAussie said:


> Cool man I am sitting tomorrow, not awaiting for result.


i was talking about ACS results


----------



## mini2ran

Can some one please confirm, if BE(Electrical and Electronics Engg) from india is considered as ICT minor.
Any one who got positive acknowledgement with this Degree.

please revert back, as i am planning to apply ACS for my Spouse who is from BE(EEE) from Hyd , India with nearly 5years 10 months exp.

As per ACS guidlines, if ICT minor then need 5 yrs of exp. So wanted to get that confirmation.

Regards,
Mini


----------



## AjanAussie

sajeesh salim said:


> i was talking about ACS results


Sorry bro misunderstood.


----------



## LohPurush

PraBhuwan said:


> Hey guys,
> I just joined the group but have been following it since long. I applied for ACS for Software Engineer on 8th feb and my application was moved to stage 4 on 13th Feb.. I am not liking this long wait.. I wanted to check if it is ok to get PCC done before ACS results come? Or shall I wait for the results?


Hi PraBhuwan,
I think our timeline matches to some extent. I applied for software engr. too. on 6th Feb, went to stage IV on 14th. I'm also waiting for results. And I got my PCC done in advance just because I had time for that. I felt that it'll save my time in case my PCC gets complicated. Anyway, you can do so too but whether or not it'll be good perhaps others will be able to help.


----------



## rvijay

samkalu said:


> Very disappointing results for me. I have done ielts for the 4th time and this time also got L-7.5,S-7.5,R-6,W-6.i need to get 7 each to get 60. Anyone got any tips... please share as iam getting ready for my next try


Hi,

I would suggest you read tips/strategies form diferent sites like ieltsblog, ielts.org, bc etc for the different sections of the test.
For writing, i recommend you check the videos on youtube, a guy from ietlsanswers . com gives good suggestions on how to write an argumentative essay. Same guy also has a speaking test video. Also check a blonde lady's series of videos..for speaking etc.
Just practice more and be focused particularly during listening test.


----------



## samkalu

Allolaa said:


> Hi,
> Did u do anytime with BC..Mine too is bad..


I did bc once but i feel idp is ok when comparing...anyhow ill b taking one whole month and will try to focus on weak areas


----------



## samkalu

rvijay said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would suggest you read tips/strategies form diferent sites like ieltsblog, ielts.org, bc etc for the different sections of the test.
> For writing, i recommend you check the videos on youtube, a guy from ietlsanswers . com gives good suggestions on how to write an argumentative essay. Same guy also has a speaking test video. Also check a blonde lady's series of videos..for speaking et..
> Just practice more and be focused particularly during listening test.


Thanks rvijay. Will do it differently this time


----------



## bliss

PPbad said:


> Updated my Signature with the IELTS details . Could experts answer the query that i have .
> Do i need the TRF # for filing the EOI?
> 
> Thank you all in advance


Excellent result ! Congrats!


----------



## PPbad

Don't stress yourself at this point of time. You would not be able to perform your 100% . So just try to do one or two mock exams.

That's my suggestion



sajeesh salim said:


> wow......:clap2::clap2:
> 
> tomorrow is my exam and i got so many books today..can it be possible to cover all those books within 12 hours......:ranger:


----------



## PPbad

Thank you


----------



## PPbad

Hi ,

Even though this is not the correct forum to post the tips for ielts , i feel that this is a widely used chain by many . So I thought, let me post some tips from the ielts-simon for reading. sharing with folks who are appearing in the exam tomorrow.

Here is my list of advice and techniques for IELTS reading:

Don't read the whole text; you haven't got enough time. Just go straight to the questions.
'Paragraph' questions are much easier if you do them last. Do other sections first.

The answers to most questions should be in the correct order in the text, so you don't need to go back to the beginning to start looking for the next answer.

Read all instructions carefully.

Look for 'keywords'. There are usually words in the questions that are similar to words you need to find in the text. For example, if the text contains the word "global", the question might use the word "international". If you find the similar words, you have probably found the answer.

You must get to the end and answer every question. If you don't finish, you might miss some easy points.

Some questions are difficult because their aim is to separate band 8 and band 9. Don't waste time on difficult questions. Miss them, finish the exam, and return to them at the end.


----------



## ronny78

*IPA skills assessment*

Hello guys i applied through an agent and submitted my docs in Nov 2012 to IPA for accountant general category. Till now there is no response from them and its been almost more than 4 months. Their current processing times is 4 weeks. Is anybody facing the same situation here. Experts please help ?? 

Cheers
Ron


----------



## Chetu

Just finished my IELTS Speaking , I think it went well . And I was often interrupted in between my answers , when the examiner moved onto the next Q. 

Abrar, Uday , Joluwarrior and others . Your suggestions helped a lot bros  . Thank you .


----------



## UdayBASIS

ronny78 said:


> Hello guys i applied through an agent and submitted my docs in Nov 2012 to IPA for accountant general category. Till now there is no response from them and its been almost more than 4 months. Their current processing times is 4 weeks. Is anybody facing the same situation here. Experts please help ??
> 
> Cheers
> Ron


Hi Ron,

I am sure, you might have noted that this thread specifically talks about ACS for IT professionals.

However, if anything to go by what you have presented. It makes sense to call these people and ask for status. Since the difference between 4 weeks & 5 months is as significant as to a mountain and a mole.

BR,
Uday


----------



## rvijay

PPbad said:


> All the IELTS books are available in the below link
> 
> IELTS Ebook Collection!


Good collection, wish i had this before. Will pass it on to my friends


----------



## bliss

PPbad said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Even though this is not the correct forum to post the tips for ielts , i feel that this is a widely used chain by many . So I thought, let me post some tips from the ielts-simon for reading. sharing with folks who are appearing in the exam tomorrow.
> 
> Here is my list of advice and techniques for IELTS reading:
> 
> Don't read the whole text; you haven't got enough time. Just go straight to the questions.
> 'Paragraph' questions are much easier if you do them last. Do other sections first.
> 
> The answers to most questions should be in the correct order in the text, so you don't need to go back to the beginning to start looking for the next answer.
> 
> Read all instructions carefully.
> 
> Look for 'keywords'. There are usually words in the questions that are similar to words you need to find in the text. For example, if the text contains the word "global", the question might use the word "international". If you find the similar words, you have probably found the answer.
> 
> You must get to the end and answer every question. If you don't finish, you might miss some easy points.
> 
> Some questions are difficult because their aim is to separate band 8 and band 9. Don't waste time on difficult questions. Miss them, finish the exam, and return to them at the end.


Thanks for sharing Tips! Please share some tips for speaking,writing and listening also.

Best Regards,
Bliss


----------



## rvijay

Khan_Oz said:


> Congrats vijay.
> 
> I had taken it in BC. I called them up and they asked me to check after 12..
> The wait seems too long.


Thanks Khan. Hope you get a good score.


----------



## PPbad

A quick question.

When we visit https://results.ielts.org/Results.aspx. There is a # in the below section of the page. 

Is that the TRF #. Could anyone confirm

Thanks
Padma


----------



## joluwarrior

ronny78 said:


> Hello guys i applied through an agent and submitted my docs in Nov 2012 to IPA for accountant general category. Till now there is no response from them and its been almost more than 4 months. Their current processing times is 4 weeks. Is anybody facing the same situation here. Experts please help ??
> 
> Cheers
> Ron


I would be more interested to know who is the agent


----------



## ronny78

joluwarrior said:


> i would be more interested to know who is the agent


wwics


----------



## PPbad

Hi Experts,
I am filling my EOI , i would like to know what i should be filling for the below questions
Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) *Yes or No?*
Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent) *Yes or NO?*

I am applying as a Software Engineer and i have the required scores of 65 .

So could you please clarify. 
Thanks
Padma


----------



## Allolaa

ian.thomas said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just checked my IELTS result online....
> 
> Listening	Reading	Writing	Speaking	Overall
> 8.5	7.0	7.0	7.5	7.5
> 
> One stage is cleared...
> 
> Waiting for ACS


 Good result ian


----------



## joluwarrior

PPbad said:


> Hi Experts,
> I am filling my EOI , i would like to know what i should be filling for the below questions
> Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) Yes or No?
> Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent) Yes or NO?
> 
> I am applying as a Software Engineer and i have the required scores of 65 .
> 
> So could you please clarify.
> Thanks
> Padma


Say "YES" to the visa subclass you have decided for yourself. 190 is the subclass that requires State Sponsorship. 189 is the independent one.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## PPbad

Hi Warrior,

Even though i would be applying for independent 189 only , should i answer 190 also as yes.

Is my understanding right? or should answer that question as NO.

Kindly clarify 

Thanks
Padma



joluwarrior said:


> Say "YES" to the visa subclass you have decided for yourself. 190 is the subclass that requires State Sponsorship. 189 is the independent one.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## joluwarrior

PPbad said:


> Hi Warrior,
> 
> Even though i would be applying for independent 189 only , should i answer 190 also as yes.
> 
> Is my understanding right? or should answer that question as NO.
> 
> Kindly clarify
> 
> Thanks
> Padma


If you decided for 189 for yourself, definitely 190 would be a NO.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## PPbad

ThankS a lot.



joluwarrior said:


> if you decided for 189 for yourself, definitely 190 would be a no.
> 
> Sent from my ipod touch using expatforum


----------



## Khan_Oz

i got my IELTS results from BC late night.

Listening:	7.0
Reading:	7.5
Writing:	7.5
Speaking:	7.5
Overall:	7.5

Hoping for ACS results next week...!!!!!


----------



## joluwarrior

Khan_Oz said:


> i got my IELTS results from BC late night.
> 
> Listening:	7.0
> Reading:	7.5
> Writing:	7.5
> Speaking:	7.5
> Overall:	7.5
> 
> Hoping for ACS results next week...!!!!!


Backdoor entry is it 
Congrats for your successful results.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## bliss

Khan_Oz said:


> i got my IELTS results from BC late night.
> 
> Listening:	7.0
> Reading:	7.5
> Writing:	7.5
> Speaking:	7.5
> Overall:	7.5
> 
> Hoping for ACS results next week...!!!!!


Great! This week ended with good news for IELTS candidates. Congrats!
All the best


----------



## bliss

Khan_Oz said:


> i got my IELTS results from BC late night.
> 
> Listening:	7.0
> Reading:	7.5
> Writing:	7.5
> Speaking:	7.5
> Overall:	7.5
> 
> Hoping for ACS results next week...!!!!!


Did the result come on 15th day of exam ? if speaking section test is 2 days after other sections, is the result date calculated based on that?


----------



## bliss

Senior expats,

Please suggest about EOI(although this thread is not the right one to ask this )

At the time of filling EOI details ,in qualifications section, Do we just enter those qualification which are mentioned in assessment report or we enter all of them? 

If two professional courses of nominated skill are done by applicant and one of them is assessed by authority, Should applicant add both of them in EOI.

If only Masters degree is mentioned in assessment report, should applicant add graduate degree too in EOI?


----------



## PraBhuwan

sajeesh salim said:


> you can do police clearance before ACS.But i wanna ask you, why you are so rushing to do police clearance .are you going to do any crime after getting police clearance.If not just wait for ACS result and prepare for IELTS....



Hey - I am not sure on the time that PCC takes. I was hoping that once I get my Invite then I can submit my Visa docs as early as possible.


----------



## sss.shastry

Guys,

Need your suggestion.
I've applied for ACS assessment for 261313 (S/w Engg) on 29th Jan and still waiting.
Can I expect a reply before 1st April (EOI Cutoff Date)?

Once we apply for EOI, how long it'll take to get the invitation confirmation?
After getting invitation, what is the process and how long it'll take?
When is the good time for IT market in AUS?

Please help. Thanks.

~Venkat


----------



## anupriya

sss.shastry said:


> Guys,
> 
> Need your suggestion.
> I've applied for ACS assessment for 261313 (S/w Engg) on 29th Jan and still waiting.
> Can I expect a reply before 1st April (EOI Cutoff Date)?
> 
> Once we apply for EOI, how long it'll take to get the invitation confirmation?
> After getting invitation, what is the process and how long it'll take?
> When is the good time for IT market in AUS?
> 
> Please help. Thanks.
> 
> ~Venkat


Hi Venkat

I too applied on 29th January for me and my spouse. I got my result on 21st March but my spouse is still waiting. So it looks like totally random. Did your application stop at stage 3 for extra documents? My spouse application was stuck at stage 3 for a week and we suspect that is delaying result.


----------



## sss.shastry

anupriya said:


> Hi Venkat
> 
> I too applied on 29th January for me and my spouse. I got my result on 21st March but my spouse is still waiting. So it looks like totally random. Did your application stop at stage 3 for extra documents? My spouse application was stuck at stage 3 for a week and we suspect that is delaying result.


No, My application didn't suck at Stage 3 but not sure when it moved to Stage 4. What are your job codes?


----------



## anupriya

sss.shastry said:


> No, My application didn't suck at Stage 3 but not sure when it moved to Stage 4. What are your job codes?


Mine is 261312 and my spouse is 261313


----------



## Sanje

Hi all,

i have submitted my doc 21-mar-2013 and received mail from NSW and saying that the processing time is 12 weeks and not to contact until 12 weeks. But without File number

How ever with the current nomination flow , most probably it will past 2012 July when my application get into their processing.

1). So any thoughts on what will happen to my application ?
2). will they (NSW)hold my application for next quota?
3). Australian government will set occupation ceiling for Software Engineer in 2013- 2014 for Software engineer (2613) ?


any comments???


----------



## rvijay

PraBhuwan said:


> Hey - I am not sure on the time that PCC takes. I was hoping that once I get my Invite then I can submit my Visa docs as early as possible.


PCC you can get in one day from any RPO.


----------



## rvijay

Khan_Oz said:


> i got my IELTS results from BC late night.
> 
> Listening:	7.0
> Reading:	7.5
> Writing:	7.5
> Speaking:	7.5
> Overall:	7.5
> 
> Hoping for ACS results next week...!!!!!


Congrats Khan!


----------



## rvijay

PPbad said:


> A quick question.
> 
> When we visit https://results.ielts.org/Results.aspx. There is a # in the below section of the page.
> 
> Is that the TRF #. Could anyone confirm
> 
> Thanks
> Padma


Hi, I was not sure until i got my TRF today. Yes that # there is ur TRF#(partly), but 5G is missing at the end. 85*5* is Chennai's IDP Centre Code and *G*, i guess stands for General Training. So you can consider that as ur partial TRF # and make out the rest if you know. I will still suggest you wait for ur TRF to be delivered at ur home to be 100% sure.


----------



## joluwarrior

rvijay said:


> Hi, I was not sure until i got my TRF today. Yes that # there is ur TRF#(partly), but 5G is missing at the end. 855 is Chennai's IDP Centre Code and G, i guess stands for General Training. So you can consider that as ur partial TRF # and make out the rest if you know. I will still suggest you wait for ur TRF to be delivered at ur home to be 100% sure.


TRF# would be available only in the result sheet. Not online.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## joluwarrior

rvijay said:


> PCC you can get in one day from any RPO.


Not exactly.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## ebshib

hey guys,

I just checked the ACS website. Its showing "IN PROGRESS". i have butterflies in my stomach. i guess i will get the result on Monday morning.:confused2:


----------



## h3rdna

ebshib said:


> hey guys,
> 
> I just checked the ACS website. Its showing "IN PROGRESS". i have butterflies in my stomach. i guess i will get the result on Monday morning.:confused2:


Stage 4? Mine has been there for the past month or so...initially applied on 25-Jan


----------



## starwars123

Hi,

I submitted ACS with RPL on 16th Feb 2013. Now its in stage 4 with assessor. I dont quite remember when it moved to this stage though. Any idea about when i will get the result  TIA


----------



## PPbad

Hi experts ,
I would like to know if the dependents needs to take IELTS. Can i provide a english proficiency certificate.
Would that cause any issue when i submit English proficiency for Visa. Will they ask me to take IELTS.

Do you remember any such cases?

Kindly Clarify

Thanks
Padma


----------



## joluwarrior

PPbad said:


> Hi experts ,
> I would like to know if the dependents needs to take IELTS. Can i provide a english proficiency certificate.
> Would that cause any issue when i submit English proficiency for Visa. Will they ask me to take IELTS.
> 
> Do you remember any such cases?
> 
> Kindly Clarify
> 
> Thanks
> Padma


If you are collecting points for partner skills, IELTS is mandatory. If not, you can either opt for IELTS or provide a letter from college/university stating that the medium of instruction was English for the higher qualification.

If not attended college, Certificate of English medium would also serve if you provide proof of:
1. Completion of Primary Education and atleast 3 years of Secondary Education
2. Completion of atleast five years of Secondary Education


----------



## Abrar

Hi Joluwarrior,

Didn't notice till today that you have got the CO on 5th Mar'13.

Hope you get the ultimate good news soon. Best of luck. 

Regards,
Abrar.



joluwarrior said:


> If you are collecting points for partner skills, IELTS is mandatory. If not, you can either opt for IELTS or provide a letter from college/university stating that the medium of instruction was English for the higher qualification.
> 
> If not attended college, Certificate of English medium would also serve if you provide proof of:
> 1. Completion of Primary Education and atleast 3 years of Secondary Education
> 2. Completion of atleast five years of Secondary Education


----------



## joluwarrior

Abrar said:


> Hi Joluwarrior,
> 
> Didn't notice till today that you have got the CO on 5th Mar'13.
> 
> Hope you get the ultimate good news soon. Best of luck.
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Oh thanks !!!
I hope the same for your ACS results.


----------



## jyotikhtr

joluwarrior said:


> If you are collecting points for partner skills, IELTS is mandatory. If not, you can either opt for IELTS or provide a letter from college/university stating that the medium of instruction was English for the higher qualification.
> 
> If not attended college, Certificate of English medium would also serve if you provide proof of:
> 1. Completion of Primary Education and atleast 3 years of Secondary Education
> 2. Completion of atleast five years of Secondary Education


Hi joluwarrior,

Is same true for my mother ? She has completed her schooling and graduation is English medium.

I would like her and my spouse to accompany me after a while (say 6-12 months). I have submitted EOI for 190 visa.

In more words, this is what I am looking


> - I am hoping to get Work VISA 190 for myself and my spouse. My spouse has an IELTS score of 7 overall (>=6.5)
> - I would move to Australia first all alone
> - After 6-12 months will ask my mother and spouse to join me, as my mother will retire by that time



Does this sounds good ?
Will there be any complications for my mother ? Is IELTS necessary for my mother too ?
What VISA subclass would she be entitled (obviously I don't want her to work) ?

Thanks in advance.

Regards.


----------



## joluwarrior

jyotikhtr said:


> Hi joluwarrior,
> 
> Is same true for my mother ? She has completed her schooling and graduation is English medium.
> 
> I would like her and my spouse to accompany me after a while (say 6-12 months). I have submitted EOI for 190 visa.
> 
> In more words, this is what I am looking
> 
> 
> 
> Does this sounds good ?
> Will there be any complications for my mother ? Is IELTS necessary for my mother too ?
> What VISA subclass would she be entitled (obviously I don't want her to work) ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards.


Since your mum not in the visa application, it would be a completely different proposition for her. Visa subclass 103 becomes applicable for her entry. Check here --> Parent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 103)
Going by what I have read about this visa in this forum, it takes a substantial time as compared to other visa subclasses. I might also add here that, in order to sponsor your mom later, you would have to be a resident for atleast 2 years in Australia.

But I am surprised thinking, if you plan to bring over your mum to Australia eventually, why didn't you add her as one of the dependants in your visa application ?


----------



## rvijay

joluwarrior said:


> Not exactly.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


Hi,

I have already got one from Chennai RPO, 3 yrs back when i went to a European Country on WP.That is why i said so..Not sure if it is any different if PCC is requested for Australia...


----------



## joluwarrior

rvijay said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have already got one from Chennai RPO, 3 yrs back when i went to a European Country on WP.That is why i said so..Not sure if it is any different if PCC is requested for Australia...


Am not denying you. 1 day PCC's are heard of. But still it's not something baselined by the Ministry of External Affairs yet. I seriously wish they do so at some point of time in future.

Also sometimes it depends on complexity of the application, like how many cities you have lived in since issue of passport or how many cities have you lived in the last 12 months from the application date.

E.g. Pune is a seemingly notorious place to get PCC issued, as reported by members here. Authorities there seem to take their own sweet time. Yet there are people who have got PCC from Pune in quick time.

A lot of distasteful variance actually. Hopefully, we would see some consistent momentum soon in this space.


----------



## sss.shastry

sss.shastry said:


> Guys,
> 
> Need your suggestion.
> I've applied for ACS assessment for 261313 (S/w Engg) on 29th Jan and still waiting.
> Can I expect a reply before 1st April (EOI Cutoff Date)?
> 
> Once we apply for EOI, how long it'll take to get the invitation confirmation?
> After getting invitation, what is the process and how long it'll take?
> When is the good time for IT market in AUS?
> 
> Please help. Thanks.
> 
> ~Venkat


Can someone answer my queries please ?

~Venkat


----------



## joluwarrior

sss.shastry said:


> Can someone answer my queries please ?
> 
> ~Venkat


Venkat,
Please note below.

1. Can't predict when you would get your assessment results. You can follow this thread to get an idea of trends in the progress of existing applications.

2. Invitation depends on you ranking vis-a-vis your peers for the points you have collected. 65 points or higher would get you an invitaion in the next round from your submission date, as there are less people in this space. 60 points may take 2 rounds to get an invite as there are many applicants on 60 points and so applications submitted before you would get preference.

3. After invitation, it can take anywhere between 2 months to 1 year, based on various methodologies followed by DIAC to process a visa application. More time is taken only in cases e.g. when Medicals are referred and/or PCC is awaited and/or external checks are being conducted.

4. Conduciveness of the IT market to you will depend on your skills to some extent. But overall July-September and February-April are good times when the local job market opens up. I would reqeust you to browse this forum on this point to get more information.


----------



## sss.shastry

Plz ignore this


----------



## sss.shastry

joluwarrior said:


> Venkat,
> Please note below.
> 
> 1. Can't predict when you would get your assessment results. You can follow this thread to get an idea of trends in the progress of existing applications.
> 
> 2. Invitation depends on you ranking vis-a-vis your peers for the points you have collected. 65 points or higher would get you an invitaion in the next round from your submission date, as there are less people in this space. 60 points may take 2 rounds to get an invite as there are many applicants on 60 points and so applications submitted before you would get preference.
> 
> 3. After invitation, it can take anywhere between 2 months to 1 year, based on various methodologies followed by DIAC to process a visa application. More time is taken only in cases e.g. when Medicals are referred and/or PCC is awaited and/or external checks are being conducted.
> 
> 4. Conduciveness of the IT market to you will depend on your skills to some extent. But overall July-September and February-April are good times when the local job market opens up. I would reqeust you to browse this forum on this point to get more information.


Thanks a lot for the detailed answers Joluwarrior.

In case if I get the assessment done by this month end and apply for Apr 1st EOI round, can I expect invite in that round considering I've 60 points and in previous round, not the entire quota was fulfilled? (As my Visa Date of Effect is 7 months back)

Also, in EOI round, who'll have higher priority (Who applied earlier or who has earlier Visa Date of Effect) ?


----------



## PPbad

As Vijay mentioned it was available in the results link , but it was missing the last two digit 5G.

I was able to mail IDP and get the # confirmed , so that i could file my EOI on the same day.



joluwarrior said:


> TRF# would be available only in the result sheet. Not online.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## PPbad

Thanks Warrior for the reply.

So i hope i dont need to worry ,because my agent was telling that it would cause problem if my spouse dont do IELTS. She was scaring that case officer would reject if no IELTS is taken and would ask for further proof for english proficiency.

That paranoid me , your update definitely helps

Thanks
Padma




joluwarrior said:


> If you are collecting points for partner skills, IELTS is mandatory. If not, you can either opt for IELTS or provide a letter from college/university stating that the medium of instruction was English for the higher qualification.
> 
> If not attended college, Certificate of English medium would also serve if you provide proof of:
> 1. Completion of Primary Education and atleast 3 years of Secondary Education
> 2. Completion of atleast five years of Secondary Education


----------



## joluwarrior

PPbad said:


> Thanks Warrior for the reply.
> 
> So i hope i dont need to worry ,because my agent was telling that it would cause problem if my spouse dont do IELTS. She was scaring that case officer would reject if no IELTS is taken and would ask for further proof for english proficiency.
> 
> That paranoid me , your update definitely helps
> 
> Thanks
> Padma


You need not worry. You can check the information at Functional English

But I must say to you that the points which I mentioned about primary/secondary education is not mentioned in DIAC's website. We came to know of it only when a member here was requested by CO to provide proof of functional english for spouse. So the member shared these point from the CO's request letter.

Even you would come to know of all this as you progress further. In visa application, you will not be asked to enter partner's IELTS score. unless you claiming partner skills.


----------



## PPbad

Thank you . In that case i would ask my spouse to get the college certificate as well as the school certificate from Anand , Gujarat . Only problem is that he has travel so far for getting this lane:

-Padma


joluwarrior said:


> You need not worry. You can check the information at Functional English
> 
> 
> But I must say to you that the points which I mentioned about primary/secondary education is not mentioned in DIAC's website. We came to know of it only when a member here was requested by CO to provide proof of functional english for spouse. So the member shared these point from the CO's request letter.
> 
> Even you would come to know of all this as you progress further. In visa application, you will not be asked to enter partner's IELTS score. unless you claiming partner skills.


----------



## joluwarrior

PPbad said:


> Thank you . In that case i would ask my spouse to get the college certificate as well as the school certificate from Anand , Gujarat . Only problem is that he has travel so far for getting this lane:
> 
> -Padma


Aha 
Your mention of Anand reminds me of home. Am from Ahmedabad.
Anyways, see what is a better call for you people, with regards to time, effort and money.


----------



## jyotikhtr

joluwarrior said:


> Since your mum not in the visa application, it would be a completely different proposition for her. Visa subclass 103 becomes applicable for her entry. Check here --> Parent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 103)
> Going by what I have read about this visa in this forum, it takes a substantial time as compared to other visa subclasses. I might also add here that, in order to sponsor your mom later, you would have to be a resident for atleast 2 years in Australia.
> 
> But I am surprised thinking, if you plan to bring over your mum to Australia eventually, why didn't you add her as one of the dependants in your visa application ?


Thanks, so if I want to include my wife and mother in the future application, shall I answer the questions as below.



> Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application? *Yes*
> How many family members? *1* _(I am not sure if this count is including my spouse or members excluding my spouse)_
> Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application? *Yes*


My apologies if this appears a non-sense question, I just do not want to take any chances. :confused2:

Regards.


----------



## joluwarrior

sss.shastry said:


> Thanks a lot for the detailed answers Joluwarrior.
> 
> In case if I get the assessment done by this month end and apply for Apr 1st EOI round, can I expect invite in that round considering I've 60 points and in previous round, not the entire quota was fulfilled? (As my Visa Date of Effect is 7 months back)
> 
> Also, in EOI round, who'll have higher priority (Who applied earlier or who has earlier Visa Date of Effect) ?


Can you tell what did you mean by "Visa Date of Effect" ?


----------



## joluwarrior

jyotikhtr said:


> Thanks, so if I want to include my wife and mother in the future application, shall I answer the questions as below.
> 
> 
> 
> My apologies if this appears a non-sense question, I just do not want to take any chances. :confused2:
> 
> Regards.


Your answer to first and third questions are right. But answer to second question would be 2, if both your wife and mom would be in the visa application. If only wife, then the answer is 1. So the count would have to include your spouse.

But mate, you said your mother is working at present. In that case, you won't be able to add her in your visa application as a dependant as she is not yet dependent on you.

Kindly check these points.

To be considered a dependent relative you must prove they:


have no other relative able to care for them in their own country
are not currently married, engaged or in a de facto relationship
usually are a resident in your household
depend on you for financial support for their basic needs and you have supported them for a substantial period
depend on you more than any other person or source.

Acceptable forms of proof include:


a certified copy of their birth certificate and proof of their relationship to you
proof that the relative lives in your household
proof that your relative has been dependent on you for at least the last 12 months.
if your relative is divorced, legally separated or widowed, you must provide certified copies of supporting evidence, such as:

the document of legal divorce
the document of legal separation
the death certificate of the deceased partner.


----------



## ian.thomas

Hi All,

I checked my login today morning and my application has moved from stage 4 to stage 3- requesting for more documents.

I am bit nervous as to what do they require now.

My agent is offshore so will have to wait for 6 more hours for him to wake up....

Do you guys know what do they generally ask? I am pretty sure I had provided everything including 2 project reports.

Any help much appreciated..

Thanks
Ian


----------



## ian.thomas

Hi All,

I need your inputs for my ACS application.

Thanks
Ian


----------



## ian.thomas

sajeesh salim said:


> is that difficult to get pcc from india?
> 
> I think it is simple as that of passport police verification.


both takes a week each... problem is I have issues with my current visa... if I need to travel back I need my passport which we submit for Indian PC..

If by any chance it gets delayed then it takes 8 weeks and passport is not returned during this time period....

BTW my ACS application has moved back to stage 3 from 4.

Any idea buddy what they may be requiring?

Thanks...


----------



## ian.thomas

Allolaa said:


> Good result ian


thanks mate


----------



## ian.thomas

joluwarrior said:


> PCC's already ?
> Mind sharing, with what idea you already got PCC's issued this early into the process ?


Just wanted to keep my passport with me.
I believe these are valid for 1 year..
I want to apply for my visa at the earliest.


----------



## mini2ran

As per ian.thomas comments it looks like feb end applications are in progress as he applied on 28th feb and it moved form stage-4 to stage -3.


----------



## krema

ian.thomas said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I checked my login today morning and my application has moved from stage 4 to stage 3- requesting for more documents.
> 
> I am bit nervous as to what do they require now.
> 
> My agent is offshore so will have to wait for 6 more hours for him to wake up....
> 
> Do you guys know what do they generally ask? I am pretty sure I had provided everything including 2 project reports.
> 
> Any help much appreciated..
> 
> Thanks
> Ian


Sorry, It's in the signature


----------



## RBang

*In Progress... fingers crossed...*

Hi All,

My application has a status change this morning. It has moved to "In Progress". Feeling very nervous now and keeping my fingers crossed. :ranger:


----------



## ian.thomas

krema said:


> Sorry, It's in the signature


I didnt get you.

What does that mean

Thanks


----------



## smahesh202

RBang said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My application has a status change this morning. It has moved to "In Progress". Feeling very nervous now and keeping my fingers crossed. :ranger:


Same for me too. Abrar where are you ? Your status could also have changed.

Regards,
mahesh


----------



## RBang

Mahesh, when should we expect a result?

Abrar, where are you? I think processing of applications for our batch has started.

Status changed to "Case Finalized" now. Feeling really really nervous now. Have to wait until I get the mail.


----------



## smahesh202

RBang said:


> Mahesh, when should we expect a result?
> 
> Abrar, where are you? I think processing of applications for our batch has started.
> 
> Status changed to "Case Finalized" now. Feeling really really nervous now. Have to wait until I get the mail.


Hi RBang,

Please check your mail. I got my +ve assessment.

With regards,
mahesh.


----------



## smahesh202

*EOI submitted*

Submitted EOI with 65 points.

Regards,
mahesh.


----------



## RBang

smahesh202 said:


> Hi RBang,
> 
> Please check your mail. I got my +ve assessment.
> 
> With regards,
> mahesh.


Congratulations!!

I haven't got the mail, probably because I applied through an agent?

Would the assessment status change to Stage 5, for us to get the mail?


----------



## krema

ian.thomas said:


> I didnt get you.
> 
> What does that mean
> 
> Thanks


I asked you when did your application moved to stage 4, later I saw that it was on your signature so I edit it. Sorry for the confusion. 

Anyways, it seems that your application was being handled faster cause mine moved to stage 4 on feb 26 and remained in "with assessor" up to date.


----------



## smahesh202

RBang said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> I haven't got the mail, probably because I applied through an agent?
> 
> Would the assessment status change to Stage 5, for us to get the mail?


No. For me it is still in stage 4. But status changed to 'Case Finalised'.


----------



## sss.shastry

joluwarrior said:


> Can you tell what did you mean by "Visa Date of Effect" ?


I heard about it from Skill Select and this is what it says : 

The highest ranked clients by points score are invited to apply for the relevant visa. For clients who have equal points scores, *the time at which they reached their points score for that subclass (referred to as the visa date of effect) determines their order of invitation*. Expressions Of Interest with earlier dates of effect are invited before later dates.


----------



## Abrar

Hi everbody,

Finally finally finally got my result.

Thanks to Alimighty, my whole work experience & qualifications considered as I wanted. :clap2:

Cannot express how happy I'm today.  Thank you all for your support. 

Heartiest congratulations to you both buddies!!!

Regards,
Abrar.




smahesh202 said:


> Hi RBang,
> 
> Please check your mail. I got my +ve assessment.
> 
> With regards,
> mahesh.





RBang said:


> Mahesh, when should we expect a result?
> 
> Abrar, where are you? I think processing of applications for our batch has started.
> 
> Status changed to "Case Finalized" now. Feeling really really nervous now. Have to wait until I get the mail.


----------



## ian.thomas

Abrar said:


> Hi everbody,
> 
> Finally finally finally got my result.
> 
> Thanks to Alimighty, my whole work experience & qualifications considered as I wanted. :clap2:
> 
> Cannot express how happy I'm today.  Thank you all for your support.
> 
> Heartiest congratulations to you both buddies!!!
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Congrats Brother,

Do pray for us too.

Cheers


----------



## va13

*Heartly Congratulations Abrar/RBank/Smahesh* :clap2:
finally the effort paid off.. 
gud luck for the EOI
lets wait for the next round... :ranger:


----------



## RBang

va13 said:


> *Heartly Congratulations Abrar/RBank/Smahesh* :clap2:
> finally the effort paid off..
> gud luck for the EOI
> lets wait for the next round... :ranger:


Thanks!! Got the email with the PDF now. :thumb:

Congratulations Abrar!!


----------



## Abrar

Thanks buddy.

Meanwhile, did you receive information from your agent about what document ACS is expecting from you?

Regards,
Abrar.



ian.thomas said:


> Congrats Brother,
> 
> Do pray for us too.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Abrar

Thank you. 

We all are in a same boat again. 

All the best for EOI.

Regards,
Abrar.



va13 said:


> *Heartly Congratulations Abrar/RBank/Smahesh* :clap2:
> finally the effort paid off..
> gud luck for the EOI
> lets wait for the next round... :ranger:


----------



## joluwarrior

smahesh202 said:


> Hi RBang,
> 
> Please check your mail. I got my +ve assessment.
> 
> With regards,
> mahesh.


Congratulations !!
Good luck ahead


----------



## joluwarrior

RBang said:


> Mahesh, when should we expect a result?
> 
> Abrar, where are you? I think processing of applications for our batch has started.
> 
> Status changed to "Case Finalized" now. Feeling really really nervous now. Have to wait until I get the mail.


The time when heart stops still eh 
And then BOOM !! You've got Mail


----------



## joluwarrior

Abrar said:


> Hi everbody,
> 
> Finally finally finally got my result.
> 
> Thanks to Alimighty, my whole work experience & qualifications considered as I wanted. :clap2:
> 
> Cannot express how happy I'm today.  Thank you all for your support.
> 
> Heartiest congratulations to you both buddies!!!
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Congratulations !!!
Good luck ahead


----------



## Allolaa

Abrar said:


> Hi everbody,
> 
> Finally finally finally got my result.
> 
> Thanks to Alimighty, my whole work experience & qualifications considered as I wanted. :clap2:
> 
> Cannot express how happy I'm today.  Thank you all for your support.
> 
> Heartiest congratulations to you both buddies!!!
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Congrats..


----------



## Abrar

Thank you!!! 



joluwarrior said:


> Congratulations !!!
> Good luck ahead





Allolaa said:


> Congrats..


----------



## k.emper

Hello pals,

Today I received by ACS assessment result and thank god its Positive and all my years of experience has been considered.
Applied: 2nd Feb 2013
Stave IV: 7th Feb 2013
Result: 25th Mar 2013
Though the status of the application shows as "Case Finalized", I wonder why its still in Stage IV rather than moving to Stage V.

I have a query guys: I now have 60 points without IELTS. Can I move ahead and do the EOI? I do not have 7 in each band in my IELTS, though I have an overall score of 7.5 (been let down by writing).

Thanks.


----------



## Abrar

Hi,

First of all congratulations...

Regarding your query, if you have 60 points without getting points from IELTS (provided you get above 6 band in all the sections, which I see from your signature that you got), you can certainly move ahead and submit EOI.

However, I see you are awaiting result from Vetassis as well. What is it then?

Regards,
Abrar.



k.emper said:


> Hello pals,
> 
> Today I received by ACS assessment result and thank god its Positive and all my years of experience has been considered.
> Applied: 2nd Feb 2013
> Stave IV: 7th Feb 2013
> Result: 25th Mar 2013
> Though the status of the application shows as "Case Finalized", I wonder why its still in Stage IV rather than moving to Stage V.
> 
> I have a query guys: I now have 60 points without IELTS. Can I move ahead and do the EOI? I do not have 7 in each band in my IELTS, though I have an overall score of 7.5 (been let down by writing).
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## joluwarrior

k.emper said:


> Hello pals,
> 
> Today I received by ACS assessment result and thank god its Positive and all my years of experience has been considered.
> Applied: 2nd Feb 2013
> Stave IV: 7th Feb 2013
> Result: 25th Mar 2013
> Though the status of the application shows as "Case Finalized", I wonder why its still in Stage IV rather than moving to Stage V.
> 
> I have a query guys: I now have 60 points without IELTS. Can I move ahead and do the EOI? I do not have 7 in each band in my IELTS, though I have an overall score of 7.5 (been let down by writing).
> 
> Thanks.


Congratulations !!!
Good luck ahead


----------



## k.emper

Thanks for the quick response buddy. 
Yeah for a moment I forgot I am still waiting for my VETASSESS result too  
My background is a Mechanical Engineer and I am working as a IT Professional - so been advised to get assessment done by VETASSESS too.




Abrar said:


> Hi,
> 
> First of all congratulations...
> 
> Regarding your query, if you have 60 points without getting points from IELTS (provided you get above 6 band in all the sections, which I see from your signature that you got), you can certainly move ahead and submit EOI.
> 
> However, I see you are awaiting result from Vetassis as well. What is it then?
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


----------



## k.emper

Thanks mate


joluwarrior said:


> Congratulations !!!
> Good luck ahead


----------



## PPbad

Wow.. I dint know that you are from Ahmedabad. I know you always miss your home when you are away.

Yeah, we have got a contact from my spouse's college , so we will get only from college.




joluwarrior said:


> Aha
> Your mention of Anand reminds me of home. Am from Ahmedabad.
> Anyways, see what is a better call for you people, with regards to time, effort and money.


----------



## Chetu

Abrar said:


> Hi everbody,
> 
> Finally finally finally got my result.
> 
> Thanks to Alimighty, my whole work experience & qualifications considered as I wanted. :clap2:
> 
> Cannot express how happy I'm today.  Thank you all for your support.
> 
> Heartiest congratulations to you both buddies!!!
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Finally!! , that's an awesome news . Congrats Abrar  . 
I think you can now let all the butterflies you held inside for long flutter away  ..

Thanks,
Chethan


----------



## Sanje

Abrar said:


> Hi everbody,
> 
> Finally finally finally got my result.
> 
> Thanks to Alimighty, my whole work experience & qualifications considered as I wanted. :clap2:
> 
> Cannot express how happy I'm today.  Thank you all for your support.
> 
> Heartiest congratulations to you both buddies!!!
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Wow.... congragulation. nowww bangggggggggg bangggggg


----------



## Abrar

Thank you both!!!

Yes. I am feeling extremely happy and relaxed. :nod: Thanks for your wishes. 

Now looking ahead at other tasks... :boxing:

Regards,
Abrar.



Chetu said:


> Finally!! , that's an awesome news . Congrats Abrar  .
> I think you can now let all the butterflies you held inside for long flutter away  ..
> 
> Thanks,
> Chethan





Sanje said:


> Wow.... congragulation. nowww bangggggggggg bangggggg


----------



## sss.shastry

sss.shastry said:


> I heard about it from Skill Select and this is what it says :
> 
> The highest ranked clients by points score are invited to apply for the relevant visa. For clients who have equal points scores, *the time at which they reached their points score for that subclass (referred to as the visa date of effect) determines their order of invitation*. Expressions Of Interest with earlier dates of effect are invited before later dates.


JoluWarrior,

Does this answer your question?


----------



## joluwarrior

sss.shastry said:


> JoluWarrior,
> 
> Does this answer your question?


Oh I missed your reply in the flow of congratulating on positive results here. Thanks for the sharing the detail. I am clueless though why they call it visa date of effect 

Anyways, back to your query. If you say your visa date of effect is 7 months back, I assume you have an EOI submitted without the assessment details ? In that case, I believe your EOI has not reached 60 points yet. Kindly clarify.


----------



## SS28

Abrar said:


> Thank you both!!!
> 
> Yes. I am feeling extremely happy and relaxed. :nod: Thanks for your wishes.
> 
> Now looking ahead at other tasks... :boxing:
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Congrats Abrar, gr8 news...


----------



## Abrar

Hi buddy,

Thank you. 

Meanwhile, it has been quite evident now that ACS process applications by the sequence of date the status moves to Stage 4 and not by the application submission date even if your application was complete from day 1.

Yours application shall be processed soon. Best of luck.

Regards,
Abrar.



SS28 said:


> Congrats Abrar, gr8 news...


----------



## PPbad

Great News Abrar. so the wait is over on the assessment.


----------



## Abrar

Yes Padma. A very long wait.

Hope next monday we all would come with good news of EOI invitation. 

Regards,
Abrar.



PPbad said:


> Great News Abrar. so the wait is over on the assessment.


----------



## UdayBASIS

Abrar said:


> Hi everbody,
> 
> Finally finally finally got my result.
> 
> Thanks to Alimighty, my whole work experience & qualifications considered as I wanted. :clap2:
> 
> Cannot express how happy I'm today.  Thank you all for your support.
> 
> Heartiest congratulations to you both buddies!!!
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Hey buddy!!

Happy to see the results!!!

Congratso and Party as well!!!! The inordinate loooooooooooooooooooooooooong wait is now over! 

BR,
Uday


----------



## vbh

anyone who has applied recently(jan onwards) 
with the statuary declarations on stamp paper who got the ACS positive result?

i have been asked for additional docs as i have submitted ref on a plain paper and start - end dates n designation from HR on company letter head.


----------



## tejukondal

k.emper said:


> Thanks for the quick response buddy.
> Yeah for a moment I forgot I am still waiting for my VETASSESS result too
> My background is a Mechanical Engineer and I am working as a IT Professional - so been advised to get assessment done by VETASSESS too.


Hey emper... Many Congratulations... I am a mechanical engineer working as an IT professional too... So i applied through RPL on 6-feb and waiting for my result...
You mentioned that you have been advised to get assessment done by VETASSESS... could you please let me know if ACS has advised this?

B.TECH in mechanical engineering; 9+ IT EXP; Analyst Programmer; IELTS - 6 IN ALL; ACS application(THRU RPL)- 06-FEB-2013; ACS result awaited


----------



## ebshib

Abrar said:


> Hi everbody,
> 
> Finally finally finally got my result.
> 
> Thanks to Alimighty, my whole work experience & qualifications considered as I wanted. :clap2:
> 
> Cannot express how happy I'm today.  Thank you all for your support.
> 
> Heartiest congratulations to you both buddies!!!
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Hi guys,

i thought i will update my ACS results. I got positive assessment.

My degree BE (ECE) has been assessed as ICT major in computing. Also, 6 years of work ex has been positively assessed. 

I had applied through RPL (for the records).

regards,
ebshib


----------



## PPbad

Yes i did submit it on a stamp paper and gave the business card of the person who gave me reference.

And i have got positive results.



vbh said:


> anyone who has applied recently(jan onwards)
> with the statuary declarations on stamp paper who got the ACS positive result?
> 
> i have been asked for additional docs as i have submitted ref on a plain paper and start - end dates n designation from HR on company letter head.


----------



## joluwarrior

ebshib said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> i thought i will update my ACS results. I got positive assessment.
> 
> My degree BE (ECE) has been assessed as ICT major in computing. Also, 6 years of work ex has been positively assessed.
> 
> I had applied through RPL (for the records).
> 
> regards,
> ebshib


Congratulations !!!


----------



## Abrar

Hey Uday,

Thanks buddy... Was looking forward to your post.

Yes. A biiiiiiiig relief, feeling as if I've put down a heavy stone off my head. 

Submitted EOI as well. 

Regards,
Abrar.



UdayBASIS said:


> Hey buddy!!
> 
> Happy to see the results!!!
> 
> Congratso and Party as well!!!! The inordinate loooooooooooooooooooooooooong wait is now over!
> 
> BR,
> Uday


----------



## Abrar

Congratulations!!!

Today is a good day for our forum. Think we have got maximum number of positive results in a single day today. Good going... 

Regards,
Abrar



ebshib said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> i thought i will update my ACS results. I got positive assessment.
> 
> My degree BE (ECE) has been assessed as ICT major in computing. Also, 6 years of work ex has been positively assessed.
> 
> I had applied through RPL (for the records).
> 
> regards,
> ebshib


----------



## k.emper

Hey Thanks buddy. The advice to go for VETASSESS assessment came from the agent through whom I started my processing.



tejukondal said:


> Hey emper... Many Congratulations... I am a mechanical engineer working as an IT professional too... So i applied through RPL on 6-feb and waiting for my result...
> You mentioned that you have been advised to get assessment done by VETASSESS... could you please let me know if ACS has advised this?
> 
> B.TECH in mechanical engineering; 9+ IT EXP; Analyst Programmer; IELTS - 6 IN ALL; ACS application(THRU RPL)- 06-FEB-2013; ACS result awaited


----------



## Khan_Oz

congrats to everyone who have their results today.
A good reason to beat the monday blues and continue with the party mood of the weekend. 
You guys couldn't have asked for more...


----------



## k.emper

Yes I submitted the declaration on stamp paper in Feb'13 and got my ACS positive result today.


vbh said:


> anyone who has applied recently(jan onwards)
> with the statuary declarations on stamp paper who got the ACS positive result?
> 
> i have been asked for additional docs as i have submitted ref on a plain paper and start - end dates n designation from HR on company letter head.


----------



## k.emper

Hey Abrar - Sorry for my ignorance, but will the ITA come that fast ie., within a week from the date you submitted EOI?



Abrar said:


> Yes Padma. A very long wait.
> 
> Hope next monday we all would come with good news of EOI invitation.
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


----------



## Ajan

Congratz buddies for ur positive result
And Good Luck with ur EOI


----------



## Ajan

Guys how to create/customize my Signature?


----------



## UdayBASIS

Abrar said:


> Hey Uday,
> 
> Thanks buddy... Was looking forward to your post.
> 
> Yes. A biiiiiiiig relief, feeling as if I've put down a heavy stone off my head.
> 
> Submitted EOI as well.
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Haan, that was a double whammy!!

Good going Abrar!! Chin up & Cheers!!

About the delay till now: Just reached Bangalore after a whole night Journey by 9 AM and was very late to office as well 

BR,
Uday


----------



## sss.shastry

joluwarrior said:


> Oh I missed your reply in the flow of congratulating on positive results here. Thanks for the sharing the detail. I am clueless though why they call it visa date of effect
> 
> Anyways, back to your query. If you say your visa date of effect is 7 months back, I assume you have an EOI submitted without the assessment details ? In that case, I believe your EOI has not reached 60 points yet. Kindly clarify.


Visa Date of Effect is used only for seniority purpose I think as that's what Skill Select says. 

One more query, after EOI submission cut-off date, usually when do they confirm the invitations ?


----------



## k.emper

Quick Links -> Edit Signature


Ajan said:


> Guys how to create/customize my Signature?


----------



## joluwarrior

sss.shastry said:


> Visa Date of Effect is used only for seniority purpose I think as that's what Skill Select says.
> 
> One more query, after EOI submission cut-off date, usually when do they confirm the invitations ?


You're right on the visa date of effect with respect to seniority. But it will come into effect only when you have reached the points where seniority is being checked.

Invitations are received after every round. First and third Monday of every calendar month.


----------



## Ajan

k.emper said:


> Quick Links -> Edit Signature



Thanks Ill try


----------



## squawk

good news here too  

+ve assessment received today (applied Jan 16)

congrats to others who got good news and fingers crossed for rest of you all


----------



## joluwarrior

squawk said:


> good news here too
> 
> +ve assessment received today (applied Jan 16)
> 
> congrats to others who got good news and fingers crossed for rest of you all


Congratulations !!


----------



## Abrar

Hi,

DIAC conducts round of invitations on every first Monday of the month. If there is a second invitation round in a month, that round will be held on the third Monday of that month. 

Read the information under tab 'Report' in the follow link.
SkillSelect

Regards,
Abrar.



k.emper said:


> Hey Abrar - Sorry for my ignorance, but will the ITA come that fast ie., within a week from the date you submitted EOI?


----------



## Abrar

Congratulations!!! 

You were missing out from the group of applicants whose application moved to Stage 4 on 7th Feb after a loooonnng wait.

Looks like our assumption that our Assessor is same was correct.

Once again congrats buddy...

Regards,
Abrar.



squawk said:


> good news here too
> 
> +ve assessment received today (applied Jan 16)
> 
> congrats to others who got good news and fingers crossed for rest of you all


----------



## h3rdna

Hopefully mine comes soon...applied on the 25th Jan


----------



## LohPurush

va13 said:


> *Heartly Congratulations Abrar/RBank/Smahesh* :clap2:
> finally the effort paid off..
> gud luck for the EOI
> lets wait for the next round... :ranger:


Congrats! Best luck ahead!!!:clap2:


----------



## squawk

so presumably next round of invites on April Fools Day?

does anybody have experience of how soon you receive an invite (I'm guessing its automated and fairly quick)?



Abrar said:


> Hi,
> 
> DIAC conducts round of invitations on every first Monday of the month. If there is a second invitation round in a month, that round will be held on the third Monday of that month.
> 
> Read the information under tab 'Report' in the follow link.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


----------



## joluwarrior

squawk said:


> so presumably next round of invites on April Fools Day?
> 
> does anybody have experience of how soon you receive an invite (I'm guessing its automated and fairly quick)?


Kindly share how many points you got in EOI.


----------



## squawk

65 points


----------



## joluwarrior

squawk said:


> 65 points


Fairly good probability for you to get invite on April 1st.


----------



## bliss

Abrar said:


> Hi everbody,
> 
> Finally finally finally got my result.
> 
> Thanks to Alimighty, my whole work experience & qualifications considered as I wanted. :clap2:
> 
> Cannot express how happy I'm today.  Thank you all for your support.
> 
> Heartiest congratulations to you both buddies!!!
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.



Congrats! :clap2:


----------



## bliss

smahesh202 said:


> No. For me it is still in stage 4. But status changed to 'Case Finalised'.


Congrats!


----------



## Abrar

Thank You !!! 



ddotD said:


> Congrats! Best luck ahead!!!:clap2:





bliss said:


> Congrats! :clap2:


----------



## bliss

RBang said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My application has a status change this morning. It has moved to "In Progress". Feeling very nervous now and keeping my fingers crossed. :ranger:


Congrats RBang!


----------



## sajeesh salim

congratz Abrar. wish you all success in the future....

Congratz to all who got positive assessment....i am still waiting...dont know, when i can wind up my waiting...


----------



## PPbad

I hope u got my message. I have sent you the format for the Statuary declaration.



vbh said:


> anyone who has applied recently(jan onwards)
> with the statuary declarations on stamp paper who got the ACS positive result?
> 
> i have been asked for additional docs as i have submitted ref on a plain paper and start - end dates n designation from HR on company letter head.


----------



## Chetu

joluwarrior said:


> Kindly share how many points you got in EOI.


Hi JoluWarrior , 
Glad to see you online  . I had an urgent query . 

I had used an SD for one of my experiences , but the company for which I had used the SD have sent a proper reference letter today - after rejecting to give that to me initially . My application now is at stage 4 , so if I ask ACS to use the reference letter instead of the SD , would my application be again moved back to stage 3? .. 

I am confused , is it EOI whose effective date changes upon updating the points?


Thanks,
Chethan


----------



## PPbad

Hi Experts,
Do we have to get PCC for all the dependants. What i mean is , if we need to get PCC for 7 years old kid also.

Thanks


----------



## karenSt

*ACS Stage 4*

Hi everyone,

I have just joined the forum and looking for updates and clarifications regarding my ACS application filed on 7/2/2013. Do we have anyone in the forum from that batch and have got results yet? 
My ACS status changed stage 4 with assessor on 14/2/2013 and same till date- how long will it take from now till I get my results and can put an EOI? I hope there is no cut off date for the EOI and it can be filed anytime of the year

Thanks in advance


----------



## vbh

PPbad said:


> I hope u got my message. I have sent you the format for the Statuary declaration.


Thanks for the format and your reply


----------



## LohPurush

karenSt said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have just joined the forum and looking for updates and clarifications regarding my ACS application filed on 7/2/2013. Do we have anyone in the forum from that batch and have got results yet?
> My ACS status changed stage 4 with assessor on 14/2/2013 and same till date- how long will it take from now till I get my results and can put an EOI? I hope there is no cut off date for the EOI and it can be filed anytime of the year
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hey karenSt, our dates match. I applied on 6th Feb and mine moved to stage 4 on 14th Feb. Till now, those whose applications moved to stage 4 on 7th Feb have got results. So hopefully we'll get ours by the end of Friday. If so, I guess we'll be able to submit our EoIs. While you are right in saying that the EoI can be filed anytime, however you MUST have IELTS and ACS assessment results before you can do that.


----------



## karenSt

good to know ddotD 
which skill you have applied for? Mine is 261311 Analyst Programmer and I have 5+ years of work ex in IT

Really curious for the results now........


----------



## LohPurush

karenSt said:


> good to know ddotD
> which skill you have applied for? Mine is 261311 Analyst Programmer and I have 5+ years of work ex in IT
> 
> Really curious for the results now........


It's there in my signature .


----------



## karenSt

ddotD said:


> It's there in my signature .


yeap just saw


----------



## LohPurush

**** Stage IV - 14th Feb, please gather here****

Hi everyone, I'm making a list of those whose application moved to stage IV on 14th 
Feb just to compare the results against each other. Please PM me in case you are on of those. Here are a few :

karenSt,
ddotD




:cheer2:


----------



## tobeaussie

*Thanks Guys*

This is an amazing thread and has given me a lot of info for my skills assessment. I want to thank all the wonderful people on this thread for all the help rendered.

I have applied for ACS on 05th March 2013 and have given my IELTS on 23rd March 2013.

I am waiting on everything basically and i know have to wait loooooooong :ranger:

__________________
261313 ACS: App:05/03/13 Stage IV:05/03/13, Result::ranger: IELTS : 23/05/13: Result: :ranger:


----------



## joluwarrior

PPbad said:


> Hi Experts,
> Do we have to get PCC for all the dependants. What i mean is , if we need to get PCC for 7 years old kid also.
> 
> Thanks


PCC is required for all migrants aged over 16. So no, your 7 year old kid won't need a PCC.
For further details, check this page --> Character Requirement - Applications & Forms


----------



## joluwarrior

Chetu said:


> Hi JoluWarrior ,
> Glad to see you online  . I had an urgent query .
> 
> I had used an SD for one of my experiences , but the company for which I had used the SD have sent a proper reference letter today - after rejecting to give that to me initially . My application now is at stage 4 , so if I ask ACS to use the reference letter instead of the SD , would my application be again moved back to stage 3? ..
> 
> I am confused , is it EOI whose effective date changes upon updating the points?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Chethan


No point trying to update that SD now with the ref. letter you have received.

If your SD is up to the mark with respect to content and format, it would be accepted. If ACS does not accept the SD for that employer and asks you to furnish a proper one, you can then provide the new ref. letter you got.

Also, as you progress further, you can use this new ref. letter for your visa application as you would have to provide evidence of work experience to DIAC.

Maybe you can leave a token of thanks to that employer for providing the letter. Better late than never


----------



## jyotikhtr

joluwarrior said:


> Your answer to first and third questions are right. But answer to second question would be 2, if both your wife and mom would be in the visa application. If only wife, then the answer is 1. So the count would have to include your spouse.
> 
> But mate, you said your mother is working at present. In that case, you won't be able to add her in your visa application as a dependant as she is not yet dependent on you.
> 
> Kindly check these points.
> 
> To be considered a dependent relative you must prove they:
> 
> 
> [*]have no other relative able to care for them in their own country
> [*]are not currently married, engaged or in a de facto relationship
> [*]usually are a resident in your household
> [*]depend on you for financial support for their basic needs and you have supported them for a substantial period
> [*]depend on you more than any other person or source.
> 
> 
> Acceptable forms of proof include:
> 
> 
> [*]a certified copy of their birth certificate and proof of their relationship to you
> [*]proof that the relative lives in your household
> [*]proof that your relative has been dependent on you for at least the last 12 months.
> [*]if your relative is divorced, legally separated or widowed, you must provide certified copies of supporting evidence, such as:
> 
> 
> [*]the document of legal divorce
> [*]the document of legal separation
> [*]the death certificate of the deceased partner.


Well my mother can be counted as a divorcee and she has no one to look after her. I have the legal copy of the separation. 

Can now she be counted as a dependent? 

Does declaring more number of dependants reduce the chances of getting an invitation? I guess I read it somewhere. 

What problems would be there if I do not declare her now ?

Thanks in advance. 

Regards.


----------



## joluwarrior

jyotikhtr said:


> Well my mother can be counted as a divorcee and she has no one to look after her. I have the legal copy of the separation.
> 
> Can now she be counted as a dependent?
> 
> Does declaring more number of dependants reduce the chances of getting an invitation? I guess I read it somewhere.
> 
> What problems would be there if I do not declare her now ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards.


You, along with her, would mostly have all the normal documentation e.g. identity or separation as you cite here.
But it is very important to show that she is financially dependent on you. Now am not sure how exactly these evidences look like. Probably you can browse the forum to get more clarity on this aspect.

More dependents makes invitation chances less likely is something I have never heard of. By my understanding of how SkillSelect works, this shouldn't be the case.

If you do not have her now in your application, naturally you would have to look for the right visa for her at a later time. I read the options in this thread today --> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...living-australia/147805-aged-parent-visa.html. Just have a look. You would get some idea.


----------



## tejukondal

ddotD said:


> Hi everyone, I'm making a list of those whose application moved to stage IV on 14th
> Feb just to compare the results against each other. Please PM me in case you are on of those. Here are a few :
> 
> karenSt,
> ddotD
> 
> :cheer2:


Hey buddy,,, i applied on 6-feb and moved to stage 4 on 8-feb... I applied thru RPL.. Plz include mine as well and thanks a lot for taking pains to consolidate this... 

B.TECH in mechanical engineering; 9+ IT EXP; Analyst Programmer; IELTS - 6 IN ALL; ACS application(THRU RPL)- 06-FEB-2013; ACS result awaited


----------



## tejukondal

Is there anyone whose application moved to stage 4 on or before 7-feb waiting for result?

B.TECH in mechanical engineering; 9+ IT EXP; Analyst Programmer; IELTS - 6 IN ALL; ACS application(THRU RPL)- 06-FEB-2013; ACS result awaited


----------



## ece24544

*Acs*

Hi Gurus/Masters,

I've received my ACS assessment. Need some advice if I can claim 15 points for Bachelor Degree and 10 point for Diploma or maybe for qualification/award recognised by relevant assessing authorities in determining skills for nomination occupation and will have 25 points for Educational qualification. 

I really need the 10 points to have 65 points. My IELTS is only 6.5 (W 7.5 L 7.0 L 6.0 R 6.0).

============
From ACS
=============

Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:

Your Cisco Certified Network Professional from Cisco completed May 2012 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing

Your Bachelor of Science in Electonics and Communication Engineering from Adamson University completed March 2001 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing


----------



## tejukondal

ece24544 said:


> Hi Gurus/Masters,
> 
> I've received my ACS assessment. Need some advice if I can claim 15 points for Bachelor Degree and 10 point for Diploma or maybe for qualification/award recognised by relevant assessing authorities in determining skills for nomination occupation and will have 25 points for Educational qualification.
> 
> I really need the 10 points to have 65 points. My IELTS is only 6.5 (W 7.5 L 7.0 L 6.0 R 6.0).
> 
> ============
> From ACS
> =============
> 
> Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Cisco Certified Network Professional from Cisco completed May 2012 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing
> 
> Your Bachelor of Science in Electonics and Communication Engineering from Adamson University completed March 2001 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing


Hi, I think you can claim points based on your highest educational qual.. So u will be able to claim 15 points... 

Its just like a person with doctorate will not be able to claim 35 points(20 for doctorate and 15 for his bachelors)


----------



## ece24544

tejukondal said:


> Hi, I think you can claim points based on your highest educational qual.. So u will be able to claim 15 points...
> 
> Its just like a person with doctorate will not be able to claim 35 points(20 for doctorate and 15 for his bachelors)


Thanks tejukondal


----------



## krema

ece24544 said:


> Thanks tejukondal


Hi ECE24544,

May I know how many years of work experience do you have and what code did you applied for?

I am also a graduate of BSECE and I wonder if ACS will always assess BSECE here in Philippines as comparable to bachelor degree.


----------



## Ajan

ACS 
Applied 30th Jan
State 4 5th Feb
+ve Result 22nd March


----------



## Ajan

Ajan said:


> ACS
> Applied 30th Jan
> State 4 5th Feb
> +ve Result 22nd March



Next Target is IELTS


----------



## Ajan

when I am trying to place my Signature the page render with following. Please advice
"You are still a junior member that has made less than 5 posts on the site. There are some restrictions placed on new member accounts such not being able to post links, not having a profile page, not being able to use the Private Messaging facility. After you have made 5 posts we will look at upgrading your account to an Active Member status when all the restrictions will be lifted.
Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.
"


----------



## ece24544

krema said:


> Hi ECE24544,
> 
> May I know how many years of work experience do you have and what code did you applied for?
> 
> I am also a graduate of BSECE and I wonder if ACS will always assess BSECE here in Philippines as comparable to bachelor degree.



8 Years plus. I applied for Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111


----------



## LohPurush

**** Stage IV - 8th till 14th Feb, please gather here****



tejukondal said:


> Hey buddy,,, i applied on 6-feb and moved to stage 4 on 8-feb... I applied thru RPL.. Plz include mine as well and thanks a lot for taking pains to consolidate this...
> 
> B.TECH in mechanical engineering; 9+ IT EXP; Analyst Programmer; IELTS - 6 IN ALL; ACS application(THRU RPL)- 06-FEB-2013; ACS result awaited


Ok, here's the list again:

karenSt (14th Feb)
ddotD (14th Feb)
tejukondal (8th Feb)

Cheers!


----------



## hellocraj

*Help needed for assessment*

Hi Guys,

This is Raj, I live in Melbourne I have Master of Computer applications(MCA) qualification from India. Could you please tell me what are the documents need for ACS assessment and i dont have any work experience...
Many thanks
Raj


----------



## Abrar

Hi Ajan,

This forum doesn't allow its member to have signature before he/she sends atleast 5 posts. Now that you have already sent 7 posts, it shall allow you to edit/create your signature.

Regards,
Abrar.



Ajan said:


> when I am trying to place my Signature the page render with following. Please advice
> "You are still a junior member that has made less than 5 posts on the site. There are some restrictions placed on new member accounts such not being able to post links, not having a profile page, not being able to use the Private Messaging facility. After you have made 5 posts we will look at upgrading your account to an Active Member status when all the restrictions will be lifted.
> Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.
> "


----------



## hellocraj

*Hi Amol*

This is Raj. 

I have Indian Masters Degree i,e. Master of Computer Applications (M.C.A) If i need to get Skills Assessment from ACS what are the documents need and i dont have any work experience 
Many thanks
Raj






amolpa said:


> All,
> 
> To update on ACS skill assessment time- I have got ACS assessment done for code 261314 (Software Tester) in just 25 days and result is positive. I have done it myself with the help of this forum. So thanks to all experts and helpful guys here.
> 
> To add on to this - Bachelor of Electronics/Electronics & Telecom Enngg from India is ICT equivalant degree.
> 
> please let me know if anyone need any help/information on ACS skill Assessment.
> 
> Next is IELTS!!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Amol


----------



## Ajan

Abrar said:


> Hi Ajan,
> 
> This forum doesn't allow its member to have signature before he/she sends atleast 5 posts. Now that you have already sent 7 posts, it shall allow you to edit/create your signature.
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Yeah Thanks Bro

I managed to do this after 5 post

Thanks
Ajan


----------



## Khan_Oz

ddotD said:


> Ok, here's the list again:
> 
> karenSt (14th Feb)
> ddotD (14th Feb)
> tejukondal (8th Feb)
> 
> Cheers!



Khan_Oz (13th Feb)


----------



## hellocraj

Hi Every one

I have Indian Master degree. Master of computer applications ( M.C.A) and i dont have any IT experience what are the documents need for skills assessment form ACS help plz

Raj


----------



## joluwarrior

hellocraj said:


> Hi Every one
> 
> I have Indian Master degree. Master of computer applications ( M.C.A) and i dont have any IT experience what are the documents need for skills assessment form ACS help plz
> 
> Raj


If you say you do not have any IT experience, I am assuming you have looked into all the job codes which are assessed by ACS and read all the job duties/responsibilities under those job codes.

Having said that, if you have completed MCA in India i.e. overseas, you cannot apply for assessment at ACS with no relevant work experience. Skilled employment exemption is given only if you are a recent graduate of an Australian University in Australia.

In case, you have had experience in some other area than IT, you can check with the applicable assessment authority for that area of work, if your skills assessment can be done by them


----------



## joluwarrior

ece24544 said:


> Hi Gurus/Masters,
> 
> I've received my ACS assessment. Need some advice if I can claim 15 points for Bachelor Degree and 10 point for Diploma or maybe for qualification/award recognised by relevant assessing authorities in determining skills for nomination occupation and will have 25 points for Educational qualification.
> 
> I really need the 10 points to have 65 points. My IELTS is only 6.5 (W 7.5 L 7.0 L 6.0 R 6.0).
> 
> ============
> From ACS
> =============
> 
> Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Cisco Certified Network Professional from Cisco completed May 2012 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing
> 
> Your Bachelor of Science in Electonics and Communication Engineering from Adamson University completed March 2001 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing


Congratulations for the assessment result.
Adding to what member tejukondal has already correctly mentioned, do provide details of both your Diploma and Degree in EOI.


----------



## abdulzak

Hi All,

Will my cousin can sponsor for skill select 189 and fetch 5 points?


----------



## UdayBASIS

ece24544 said:


> Hi Gurus/Masters,
> 
> I've received my ACS assessment. Need some advice if I can claim 15 points for Bachelor Degree and 10 point for Diploma or maybe for qualification/award recognised by relevant assessing authorities in determining skills for nomination occupation and will have 25 points for Educational qualification.
> 
> I really need the 10 points to have 65 points. My IELTS is only 6.5 (W 7.5 L 7.0 L 6.0 R 6.0).
> 
> ============
> From ACS
> =============
> 
> Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Cisco Certified Network Professional from Cisco completed May 2012 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing
> 
> Your Bachelor of Science in Electonics and Communication Engineering from Adamson University completed March 2001 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing


Hi,

You can claim points for only one of your recognized qualification, per the below statement from skillselect



> You can receive up to 20 points based on your educational qualifications at the time you were invited to apply.
> 
> Points can be awarded for only one of your recognised qualifications. For example, if you have completed a Bachelor degree and a Doctorate degree, you can receive points for the Doctorate degree only.


BR,
Uday


----------



## joluwarrior

abdulzak said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Will my cousin can sponsor for skill select 189 and fetch 5 points?


Subclass 489 is the one if you wanna get sponsored by an eligible relative. And I think the points collected in that case is 10.


----------



## PPbad

Thanks Warrior. So i just have to get it from the RPO for my spouse and me.

Is there anything else required. Any idea how long does it take . just an approx period



joluwarrior said:


> PCC is required for all migrants aged over 16. So no, your 7 year old kid won't need a PCC.
> For further details, check this page --> Character Requirement - Applications & Forms


----------



## joluwarrior

PPbad said:


> Thanks Warrior. So i just have to get it from the RPO for my spouse and me.
> 
> Is there anything else required. Any idea how long does it take . just an approx period


To be frank, I am not completely aware of the current procedures to procure IND PCC in India. Nowadays, I hear that PSK's have also sprung up apart from RPO's.

So I would reqeust you to check IND PCC specific threads in the forum to get some insight.

Regarding time, it can take from a day to 2 months. Depends on a lot of factors i.e. if you are applying in same RPO that issued your passport, how many cities you have lived in last 12 months from application date etc.

If you asking about what else reqd. with respect to visa application, then yes, there are medical reports, proof of functional English for your spouse etc. You can check this checklist for the entire list --> http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/189-applicant-checklist.pdf
This checklist is for SC 189. You can get a similar one for SC 190 from teh DIAC's website, if you gonna apply for 190.


----------



## rvijay

amolpa said:


> All,
> 
> To update on ACS skill assessment time- I have got ACS assessment done for code 261314 (Software Tester) in just 25 days and result is positive. I have done it myself with the help of this forum. So thanks to all experts and helpful guys here.
> 
> To add on to this - Bachelor of Electronics/Electronics & Telecom Enngg from India is ICT equivalant degree.
> 
> please let me know if anyone need any help/information on ACS skill Assessment.
> 
> Next is IELTS!!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Amol


hi Amol. good to hear that.. I also belong to the same job category. I heard only VIC and ACT are the available states for now. Is Canberra a better option?what abt job opportunities there? I heard Victoria normally takes some 3 months for sponsorship? What are ur thoughts?
Others if you know anything pls share..


----------



## krema

ece24544 said:


> 8 Years plus. I applied for Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111


Alright. I just had 3 years. I am hoping and praying to get result as comparable to Bachelors degree.

Thanks.


----------



## RK3

joluwarrior said:


> Congratulations for the assessment result.
> Adding to what member tejukondal has already correctly mentioned, do provide details of both your Diploma and Degree in EOI.


Hi, I have a query regarding the same. 
Is it mandatory to update ACS positively assessed Vendor Certifications (CCNA, MCSE etc) while lodging EOI? (As we won’t be able to obtain any additional points for these certifications since already have a positively assessed bachelors Degree and hence can only claim 15 points max for education). Thanks in Advance


----------



## karenSt

Hi All,

While I await my ACS results, have a uniquie query 
I am a UC 457 visa holder, worked in Austalia for 11months and have filed my ACS on 7th Feb 2013, now due to certain personal situations I want to travel to Australia in the month of April. Since there is no valid project for me to travel on work basis at the moment, so I am considering applying a tourist visa for my personal visit. My agent is not very confident that I should take that step and I am unaware of how that can matter in my PR application

In this context I see following situations can occur- please help with your suggestions:
1. my 457 visa may get cancelled due to application of tourist visa - can this anyway affect my ACS or EOI or PR in future application? I would believe 457 has no bearing on the PR
2. I may have to resign from my company in the worst case that they dont allow me to take leaves for my travel. Is it necessary to stick to your company till you get PR?
3. any other suggestions what can be done in this situation

Eagerly awaiting some guidance
TIA


----------



## MrPerfect

good news after a long wait..
I got my ACS positive,they considered all my experience and education..

i will be submitting for NSW SS this week can any one suggest me how much funds should be shown (cash & property)and is there any format to declare the funds.were do i find these details.
i am applying and adding 3 dependents. Anz code 261313
what will happen to my application if occupation ceiling is reached in the state,will it be considered for next year i.e july 2013 or I will have to apply again.


----------



## UdayBASIS

MrPerfect said:


> good news after a long wait..
> I got my ACS positive,they considered all my experience and education..
> 
> i will be submitting for NSW SS this week can any one suggest me how much funds should be shown (cash & property)and is there any format to declare the funds.were do i find these details.
> i am applying and adding 3 dependents. Anz code 261313
> what will happen to my application if occupation ceiling is reached in the state,will it be considered for next year i.e july 2013 or I will have to apply again.


Congratso Mr.Perfect!

Party hard!

BR,
Uday


----------



## joluwarrior

RK3 said:


> Hi, I have a query regarding the same.
> Is it mandatory to update ACS positively assessed Vendor Certifications (CCNA, MCSE etc) while lodging EOI? (As we won’t be able to obtain any additional points for these certifications since already have a positively assessed bachelors Degree and hence can only claim 15 points max for education). Thanks in Advance


Yeah you will get 15 points for the Bachelors.
But you ought to mention all your educational qualifications in the EOI, which in your case would include the ceritifications assessed as comparable to AQF Diploma.


----------



## UdayBASIS

PPbad said:


> Thanks Warrior. So i just have to get it from the RPO for my spouse and me.
> 
> Is there anything else required. Any idea how long does it take . just an approx period


Hi Padmini,

I guess, you have your passports issued on the current address.
If yes, then visit the relevant PSK(with the online application already filled in the day before), and you can get the PCC done in the same day.

If the address in passport is different than the current address, then decide whether you would need a Change of address in Passport (Based on available documents, etc) and go for Renewal and then PCC.

BR,
Uday


----------



## MrPerfect

UdayBASIS said:


> Congratso Mr.Perfect!
> 
> Party hard!
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Thank you Uday,
but again busy with NSW SS work.


----------



## RK3

joluwarrior said:


> Yeah you will get 15 points for the Bachelors.
> But you ought to mention all your educational qualifications in the EOI, which in your case would include the ceritifications assessed as comparable to AQF Diploma.


Thanks mate for your response.
1)	So should we update ACS assessed vendor certificate under EOI Education history ‘Diploma’ or ‘Other qualifications or award recognized by assessing authority’
2)	As you might be aware, Vendor certifications like CCNA, MCSE are awarded by companies like CISCO and Microsoft, after passing online examinations and without undergoing any specific training program in any institute. So what should we mention in the following fields? ‘ Institution Name’ , ‘Country of Institution’, ‘Date from’, ‘Date To’


----------



## PPbad

Thanks Uday. My passport is issued iin the same address . so will get it done.

Thanks
Padma

TE=UdayBASIS;1104271]Hi Padmini,

I guess, you have your passports issued on the current address.
If yes, then visit the relevant PSK(with the online application already filled in the day before), and you can get the PCC done in the same day.

If the address in passport is different than the current address, then decide whether you would need a Change of address in Passport (Based on available documents, etc) and go for Renewal and then PCC.

BR,
Uday[/QUOTE]


----------



## PPbad

Uday,

One more query. Would the PCC be given in the PSK itself on the same day. Or do we need to visit the Police station , since i do see that they are asking the Police station near by home while submitting.

Could you give some more insight on the PCC .

Thanks
Padma



UdayBASIS said:


> Hi Padmini,
> 
> I guess, you have your passports issued on the current address.
> If yes, then visit the relevant PSK(with the online application already filled in the day before), and you can get the PCC done in the same day.
> 
> If the address in passport is different than the current address, then decide whether you would need a Change of address in Passport (Based on available documents, etc) and go for Renewal and then PCC.
> 
> BR,
> Uday


----------



## joluwarrior

RK3 said:


> Thanks mate for your response.
> 1)	So should we update ACS assessed vendor certificate under EOI Education history ‘Diploma’ or ‘Other qualifications or award recognized by assessing authority’
> 2)	As you might be aware, Vendor certifications like CCNA, MCSE are awarded by companies like CISCO and Microsoft, after passing online examinations and without undergoing any specific training program in any institute. So what should we mention in the following fields? ‘ Institution Name’ , ‘Country of Institution’, ‘Date from’, ‘Date To’


1) ‘Other qualifications or award recognized by assessing authority’.

2) ‘ Institution Name’ --> The company awarding the certificate/qualification.
‘Country of Institution’ --> Place where you were awarded the certificate. I think you can mention India here.
‘Date from’, ‘Date To’ --> The date on your certificate.

I understand your point of these certifications being mostly doled out through online exams. But they are treated at par to any Diploma course by ACS and hence the mention ought to be there in EOI and further, in your visa application.

The idea is to maintain transparency in your application to the best detail possible. Remember, your EOI and visa application would have the ACS result reference#. So it should not be the case that your education history ends up in a mismatch between your applciation and the ACS result. Hope you got it.


----------



## RK3

joluwarrior said:


> 1) ‘Other qualifications or award recognized by assessing authority’.
> ‘Date from’, ‘Date To’ --> The date on your certificate.


Thanks a lot for your elaborated response. ‘Achievement Date’ is the only date mentioned on vendor certificates. So I put this same date for ‘Date from’ and ‘Date To’. But EOI is not allowing to put same date for both. So I have changed ‘Date from’ to a date which is one day prior to the ‘Achievement Date’ mentioned in the certificate. Hope this won’t cause any issue later (This is same with my Bachelors degree certificate as well, ‘Date from’ Is not mentioned anywhere on the bachelor’s certificates or any mark lists’. SO i just put an imprecise date)


----------



## joluwarrior

RK3 said:


> Thanks a lot for your elaborated response. ‘Achievement Date’ is the only date mentioned on vendor certificates. So I put this same date for ‘Date from’ and ‘Date To’. But EOI is not allowing to put same date for both. So I have changed ‘Date from’ to a date which is one day prior to the ‘Achievement Date’ mentioned in the certificate. Hope this won’t cause any issue later (This is same with my Bachelors degree certificate as well, ‘Date from’ Is not mentioned anywhere on the bachelor’s certificates or any mark lists’. SO i just put an imprecise date)


For the Bachelor's, give the start date of your Bachelor's course, not one day before.
For the certification, why not give the date of examination as start date ?

So finally, how many points did you get for educational qualification ?


----------



## RK3

joluwarrior said:


> For the Bachelor's, give the start date of your Bachelor's course, not one day before.
> For the certification, why not give the date of examination as start date ?
> 
> So finally, how many points did you get for educational qualification ?


Yes, bachelors i have given the approximate starting date of the course. 
We get the result of online certification exams same day right after the exam. So exam date and achievement / completion date are same.


----------



## RK3

RK3 said:


> Yes, bachelors i have given the approximate starting date of the course.
> We get the result of online certification exams same day right after the exam. So exam date and achievement / completion date are same.


15 Points only


----------



## joluwarrior

RK3 said:


> 15 Points only


So now you know how the points are picked up by the system, based on your inputs, although you have given details of 2 qualifications.

All the best in the next round of invitation !!


----------



## joluwarrior

PPbad said:


> Uday,
> 
> One more query. Would the PCC be given in the PSK itself on the same day. Or do we need to visit the Police station , since i do see that they are asking the Police station near by home while submitting.
> 
> Could you give some more insight on the PCC .
> 
> Thanks
> Padma


--> For the 1 day affair, it's like apply in the morning and collect in the evening.

--> Nearest police station is being asked as normally a police verification is conducted for the applicants. So ideally the nearest police station is to carry out that check.

--> You mentioned that currently you are staying in the same city where your passport was issued. So it's highly likely that you would get yours on same day, unless the local authorities are too stubborn to again get a police verification done.


----------



## starwars123

Wow Congrats..


----------



## ian.thomas

Hi there,
My ACS case officer has requested for some additional documents. I am currently preparing it. Should I submit it before or after the easter break.


----------



## karenSt

reposting...please advice



karenSt said:


> Hi All,
> 
> While I await my ACS results, have a uniquie query
> I am a UC 457 visa holder, worked in Austalia for 11months and have filed my ACS on 7th Feb 2013, now due to certain personal situations I want to travel to Australia in the month of April. Since there is no valid project for me to travel on work basis at the moment, so I am considering applying a tourist visa for my personal visit. My agent is not very confident that I should take that step and I am unaware of how that can matter in my PR application
> 
> In this context I see following situations can occur- please help with your suggestions:
> 1. my 457 visa may get cancelled due to application of tourist visa - can this anyway affect my ACS or EOI or PR in future application? I would believe 457 has no bearing on the PR
> 2. I may have to resign from my company in the worst case that they dont allow me to take leaves for my travel. Is it necessary to stick to your company till you get PR?
> 3. any other suggestions what can be done in this situation
> 
> Eagerly awaiting some guidance
> TIA


----------



## maximus_xps

Khan_Oz said:


> Khan_Oz (13th Feb)


maximus_xps (21-Feb)


----------



## tejukondal

ian.thomas said:


> Hi there,
> My ACS case officer has requested for some additional documents. I am currently preparing it. Should I submit it before or after the easter break.


Hi Ian, I guess earlier the better. but I guess if you want the result before the easter break(which will mean u can submit EOI for apr 1), you need to submit it today or in fact in the next couple of hours... Do you think you will be able to do that?

Btw, i think you are going through RPL route... Mine is the same... Can you plz let me know the following details..

1. Date when ur application moved to stage 4.
2. What additional documents you were asked to produce?

All the best and hope u get ur result soon for apr1 EOI....

B.TECH in mechanical engineering; 9+ IT EXP; Analyst Programmer; IELTS - 6 IN ALL; ACS application(THRU RPL)- 06-FEB-2013; ACS result awaited


----------



## jety

ddotD said:


> Hi everyone, I'm making a list of those whose application moved to stage IV on 14th
> Feb just to compare the results against each other. Please PM me in case you are on of those. Here are a few :
> 
> karenSt,
> ddotD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheer2:


I moved to stage 4 on 14th Feb as well..


----------



## sajeesh salim

Still at stage 4....


----------



## ian.thomas

tejukondal said:


> Hi Ian, I guess earlier the better. but I guess if you want the result before the easter break(which will mean u can submit EOI for apr 1), you need to submit it today or in fact in the next couple of hours... Do you think you will be able to do that?
> 
> Btw, i think you are going through RPL route... Mine is the same... Can you plz let me know the following details..
> 
> 1. Date when ur application moved to stage 4. 1march20132. What additional documents you were asked to produce?More details required in RPL
> 
> All the best and hope u get ur result soon for apr1 EOI....
> 
> B.TECH in mechanical engineering; 9+ IT EXP; Analyst Programmer; IELTS - 6 IN ALL; ACS application(THRU RPL)- 06-FEB-2013; ACS result awaited


thanks Mate...
Please find the answers above...
I have submitted the document and it has again gone back to stage 4...
Donno when it will go to stage 5..
waiting eagerly for the result..

Dont think I will be able to get into the first round of April. Easter break starts from friday so it looks bit difficult that my CO will finalize my case in a day

Cheers,


----------



## smahesh202

ian.thomas said:


> Hi there,
> My ACS case officer has requested for some additional documents. I am currently preparing it. Should I submit it before or after the easter break.


Always ASAP. They are working anyway till tomorrow.


----------



## ian.thomas

smahesh202 said:


> Always ASAP. They are working anyway till tomorrow.


thanks Mate.. I have just uploaded the document..

any idea as to how long will it take from now?

Thanks


----------



## sss.shastry

smahesh202 said:


> Always ASAP. They are working anyway till tomorrow.


Mahesh,

I see you've applied for 261313 code and I'm also under the same code. Just wanted to know what is your qualification and experience? This is to confirm that I've applied under right code.

~Venkat


----------



## PraBhuwan

ddotD said:


> Ok, here's the list again:
> 
> karenSt (14th Feb)
> ddotD (14th Feb)
> tejukondal (8th Feb)
> 
> Cheers!


Hey.. Count me as well. I applied on 8th Feb and it went to 4th stage on 13 or 14th Feb... Under software engineer.. Still waiting for results :ranger:


----------



## Abrar

Hi Thomas,

I believe, you shall get the response/result very shortly. Best of luck.

If I am not wrong, your status had moved to Stage 3 from Stage 4, which means your application was 'In Progress' for some time.

Regards,
Abrar.



ian.thomas said:


> thanks Mate.. I have just uploaded the document..
> 
> any idea as to how long will it take from now?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## LohPurush

**** Stage IV - 8th till 14th Feb Please gather here****

karenSt (14th Feb)
ddotD (14th Feb)
tejukondal (8th Feb)
PraBhuwan (14th Feb)
jety (14th Feb)

Cheers!


----------



## ian.thomas

Abrar said:


> Hi Thomas,
> 
> I believe, you shall get the response/result very shortly. Best of luck.
> 
> If I am not wrong, your status had moved to Stage 3 from Stage 4, which means your application was 'In Progress' for some time.
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Thanks Abrar,

it went from 4 to 3 and now back to stage 4 " With Assessor"

Can I expect it to be finalised by tomorrow..

If not tomorrow then it will be next week after tuesday



thnx


----------



## superm

ian.thomas said:


> Thanks Abrar,
> 
> it went from 4 to 3 and now back to stage 4 " With Assessor"
> 
> Can I expect it to be finalised by tomorrow..
> 
> If not tomorrow then it will be next week after tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> thnx


Nope - that is when application move to stage 4 - in progress. Check  Skill Assessment page of Migrate to Australia information place.


----------



## kzaidi11

*ACS Positive Assessment*

Hi ,

I applied for ACS Assessment for System Analyst 261112 on 2nd Feb , went on stage 4 on 3rd Feb and got a positive Assessment on 26th March.

I have a question here

ACS has assessed my 4 years Bachelors in Computer science equivalent to AQF Associate Degree. 

Can any one please tell me how much points I can get on Associate degree in EOI??

I have over 3 years of relevant experience outside Australia and 2 years in Australia.


----------



## vbh

Hello, 
I applied for ACS on 19th March (no agents used), the very next day i got an email for additional docs, which were statutory declarations from my previous companies.I submitted them on 26th March.Application is now moved to stage 4.
qstns
1. In one of the statutory declaration , I added the business card of my senior colleague and in one of them i did not.
Was that necessary? as my colleague will get promoted and he will have a new business card , i did not attach his.
2. do we need to provide the originals during Visa application stage or during EOI?
3.Can we send the scanned copy of Id cards separately to the case officer?
4. Should i wait for ACS results to take date of IELTS date?


----------



## karenSt

Hi folks,
Could anyone please let me know if holding a UC457 visa is of any help during ACS/EOI/SS stages for the PR application or it doesnt matter?
I am currenlty 457 visa holder and awaiting results for ACS
Any idea!!


----------



## tejukondal

karenSt said:


> Hi folks,
> Could anyone please let me know if holding a UC457 visa is of any help during ACS/EOI/SS stages for the PR application or it doesnt matter?
> I am currenlty 457 visa holder and awaiting results for ACS
> Any idea!!


Dont think so... I am on 457 as well... I submitted my application on 6-feb but its still with assessor...

just curious What does UC in UC457 mean?


----------



## karenSt

Thats what they call it .. it may be 'C' for class not sure

well I may get rid of 457 before i apply for PR hence was wondering if its ok to do so




tejukondal said:


> Dont think so... I am on 457 as well... I submitted my application on 6-feb but its still with assessor...
> 
> just curious What does UC in UC457 mean?


----------



## pm5

ddotD said:


> karenSt (14th Feb)
> ddotD (14th Feb)
> tejukondal (8th Feb)
> PraBhuwan (14th Feb)
> jety (14th Feb)
> 
> Cheers!


Hi everyone. This is my first post to the forum. Not sure how to add to the list. 
I applied on 3rd Feb and my application reached to stage4 on 12th Feb.


----------



## joluwarrior

pm5 said:


> Hi everyone. This is my first post to the forum. Not sure how to add to the list.
> I applied on 3rd Feb and my application reached to stage4 on 12th Feb.


Welcome to the thread.
You could have added your details in the quoted text in your comment.
Good luck with your assessment application.


----------



## joluwarrior

vbh said:


> Hello,
> I applied for ACS on 19th March (no agents used), the very next day i got an email for additional docs, which were statutory declarations from my previous companies.I submitted them on 26th March.Application is now moved to stage 4.
> qstns
> 1. In one of the statutory declaration , I added the business card of my senior colleague and in one of them i did not.
> Was that necessary? as my colleague will get promoted and he will have a new business card , i did not attach his.
> 2. do we need to provide the originals during Visa application stage or during EOI?
> 3.Can we send the scanned copy of Id cards separately to the case officer?
> 4. Should i wait for ACS results to take date of IELTS date?


1. It's fine if you have not provided business card in any 1 SD. No point trying to run after it now. If ACS requests so, you can get it. But in hindsight, even if you had provided your senior's business card before promotion, it would have been ok. I say this with the understanding that your senior might have signed on SD before he got his promotion.

2. No originals. Only scanned copies are to be uploaded with visa application. No document submissions for EOI. Check the document checklist for SC 189 here for reference --> http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/189-applicant-checklist.pdf

3. You can do so if requested.

4. Take IELTS date asap. Already the available dates in India are about 1.5 to 2 months down the line from what I read about test takers in this thread. Plus you will have repeating test takers. So check which is the earliest date available in your city and book it. It might also help as a blessing in disguise in making you focussed and dedicated towards preparing for the exam. The overall idea behind this is to have your ACS and IELTS results almost at the same time. This will allow you to submit EOI immediately.


----------



## tejukondal

karenSt said:


> Thats what they call it .. it may be 'C' for class not sure
> 
> well I may get rid of 457 before i apply for PR hence was wondering if its ok to do so


Good idea if u want to claim ur superannuation that u earned during ur stay on 457 here...

B.TECH in mechanical engineering; 9+ IT EXP; Analyst Programmer; IELTS - 6 IN ALL; ACS application(THRU RPL)- 06-FEB-2013; ACS result awaited


----------



## Abrar

Hi Superm,

In Checklist of DIAC for subclass 189, they mentioned 'Certified copies' of Passport, Birth Certificates, Marriage Certificates etc..., but through your blog I understand that instead we can send color copies of originals (without Notarizing).

Wanted to know if I missed any information in DIAC website where they have mentioned that instead of Certified Copies we can send Original's colour copy.

Also, may I know what you have sent to them. Original's colour copy OR True Certified Copy.

Regards,
Abrar.



superm said:


> Nope - that is when application move to stage 4 - in progress. Check  Skill Assessment page of Migrate to Australia information place.


----------



## pm5

joluwarrior said:


> Welcome to the thread.
> You could have added your details in the quoted text in your comment.
> Good luck with your assessment application.


Thanks joluwarrior!


----------



## joluwarrior

pm5 said:


> Thanks joluwarrior!


That's fine. But later I noticed that the thread starter is refreshing the list with a comment. So probably he will add your name in the next list he posts here.


----------



## Chetu

Abrar said:


> Hi Superm,
> 
> In Checklist of DIAC for subclass 189, they mentioned 'Certified copies' of Passport, Birth Certificates, Marriage Certificates etc..., but through your blog I understand that instead we can send color copies of originals (without Notarizing).
> 
> Wanted to know if I missed any information in DIAC website where they have mentioned that instead of Certified Copies we can send Original's colour copy.
> 
> Also, may I know what you have sent to them. Original's colour copy OR True Certified Copy.
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Hi Abrar , 

Had this same doubt , and infact when I just sent ACS a colour scanned copy they asked me for a notarized one . So all in all , black and white and certified / notarized is the only option left is what ACS told me . 
I doubt if DIAC would differ . 

Thanks,
Chethan


----------



## LohPurush

****Stage IV - 8th Feb till 14th Feb please gather here****



pm5 said:


> Hi everyone. This is my first post to the forum. Not sure how to add to the list.
> I applied on 3rd Feb and my application reached to stage4 on 12th Feb.


Here you go then:

tejukondal (8th Feb)
pm5(12th Feb)
karenSt (14th Feb)
ddotD (14th Feb)
PraBhuwan (14th Feb)
jety (14th Feb)

Cheers!


----------



## tejukondal

Looks oike not much activity yesterday.... Anyone moved to in-progress??


Meanwhile my login to check application status isnt working strangely.... :-( It says the password is incorrect... Did anyone face this issue?

B.TECH in mechanical engineering; 9+ IT EXP; Analyst Programmer; IELTS - 6 IN ALL; ACS application(THRU RPL)- 06-FEB-2013; ACS result awaited


----------



## mini2ran

Hi tejukondal,

I am also facing same issue. It is saying login incorrect but i am giving valid credentials.
Probably, it looks like some server issue.

TIA


----------



## ian.thomas

mini2ran said:


> Hi tejukondal,
> 
> I am also facing same issue. It is saying login incorrect but i am giving valid credentials.
> Probably, it looks like some server issue.
> 
> TIA


Morning Guys,

Same issue here.. it says login key incorrect..

I will be ringing ACS in few minutes..

I am thru RPL as well


----------



## mini2ran

Now the server is up it seems.. I am able to login, please check at your end.


----------



## ian.thomas

mini2ran said:


> Now the server is up it seems.. I am able to login, please check at your end.


Thanks,

Its up and running

And you know my statu is now "In progress"

So if I am am not wrong I should get the result soon...

Bit nervous.


----------



## mini2ran

ian.thomas said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Its up and running
> 
> And you know my statu is now "In progress"
> 
> So if I am am not wrong I should get the result soon...
> 
> Bit nervous.


Nice.. your application has been processed very fast. exactly in a month.. All the best!!!!


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

Friends,

I got my IELTS clear with 7 band each. Will lidge the EOI soon with 65 points for 2613 

Regards,

Abhishek


----------



## ian.thomas

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> Friends,
> 
> I got my IELTS clear with 7 band each. Will lidge the EOI soon with 65 points for 2613
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Abhishek


congrats and all the best

is the next round on 1st april


----------



## sss.shastry

My application got moved to 'In Progress' yesterday and still in the same status.
Fingers crossed.......

I guess Monday is a working day for ACS?

~Venkat


----------



## ian.thomas

sss.shastry said:


> My application got moved to 'In Progress' yesterday and still in the same status.
> Fingers crossed.......
> 
> I guess Monday is a working day for ACS?
> 
> ~Venkat


so it will be finalised soon.

btw Monday is a holiday here in Aus so may be you will have to wait a day more

hopefully they should send you an email by today evening....


----------



## tejukondal

ian.thomas said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Its up and running
> 
> And you know my statu is now "In progress"
> 
> So if I am am not wrong I should get the result soon...
> 
> Bit nervous.


All the best ian... Even my status changed to in progress this afternoon.. Needless to say I m A bit nervous becoz of my rpl application... My project report spans 60 pages as I added all the crap I could  
I just didnt want them to question on anything... Lets see how it goes...

I really want to make apr 1 eoi and hope I get the result today...


----------



## ian.thomas

tejukondal said:


> All the best ian... Even my status changed to in progress this afternoon.. Needless to say I m A bit nervous becoz of my rpl application... My project report spans 60 pages as I added all the crap I could
> I just didnt want them to question on anything... Lets see how it goes...
> 
> I really want to make apr 1 eoi and hope I get the result today...


60 pages... are you kidding.
Now you made me more nervous.. mine was only 20 odd pages..
when the status changes to case finalised they send an email no matter what stage it shows...


----------



## tejukondal

ian.thomas said:


> 60 pages... are you kidding.
> Now you made me more nervous.. mine was only 20 odd pages..
> when the status changes to case finalised they send an email no matter what stage it shows...


Hey ian... Just got my letter from acs and its positive..  

dont worry abt 60 page buddy... It shud be fine with even 10 pages if the content is up to the mark or as expected.. One of my friend prepared 5 pg report and his was rejected so I went extra safe... 

All is well at the end and so it will be for u... Sorry if I made u nervous... Not intended at all


----------



## ian.thomas

tejukondal said:


> Hey ian... Just got my letter from acs and its positive..
> 
> dont worry abt 60 page buddy... It shud be fine with even 10 pages if the content is up to the mark or as expected.. One of my friend prepared 5 pg report and his was rejected so I went extra safe...
> 
> All is well at the end and so it will be for u... Sorry if I made u nervous... Not intended at all


Congrats Mate...
wowww
My agent is still sleeping there 

have they assesses your degree as well.
if you can please tell me


----------



## va13

ian.thomas said:


> Congrats Mate...
> wowww
> My agent is still sleeping there
> 
> have they assesses your degree as well.
> if you can please tell me



Hey Ian
20 shouldnt be a prob.
Mine was also 20 something and was accepted.
Which degree you want to be accessed?


----------



## tejukondal

ian.thomas said:


> Congrats Mate...
> wowww
> My agent is still sleeping there
> 
> have they assesses your degree as well.
> if you can please tell me


No ian.. As we expected they did not... But I am going a ahead with eoi... What do you think?

I am also thinking if I can launch vetassess but havnt decided yet...


----------



## ian.thomas

va13 said:


> Hey Ian
> 20 shouldnt be a prob.
> Mine was also 20 something and was accepted.
> Which degree you want to be accessed?


I have 3 degrees
BE mech
MBA mark
Dip of mgmt


----------



## mini2ran

ian.thomas said:


> I have 3 degrees
> BE mech
> MBA mark
> Dip of mgmt


Hi Ian,
It looks all the one who has applied in RPL mode are getting processed...
Just a Question, 28/02/2013 is your application date or Stage 4 date.

TIA,
Mini


----------



## va13

Guys Any IDea if there is EOI round this Monday, as 1st is holiday in Aus.


----------



## ian.thomas

mini2ran said:


> Hi Ian,
> It looks all the one who has applied in RPL mode are getting processed...
> Just a Question, 28/02/2013 is your application date or Stage 4 date.
> 
> TIA,
> Mini


same..
it moved to stage 4 on pretty much the same day


----------



## mini2ran

Again system went slow...Not able to login into site any one also facing similar issue.


----------



## Allolaa

ddotD said:


> Hi everyone, I'm making a list of those whose application moved to stage IV on 14th
> Feb just to compare the results against each other. Please PM me in case you are on of those. Here are a few :
> 
> karenSt,
> ddotD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheer2:


Stage 4 - 14 feb


----------



## ian.thomas

mini2ran said:


> Hi Ian,
> It looks all the one who has applied in RPL mode are getting processed...
> Just a Question, 28/02/2013 is your application date or Stage 4 date.
> 
> TIA,
> Mini


Hi Everyone,

just got my email.. got a positive response... feeling relaxed now 

however there is no mention of my qualification


----------



## Allolaa

ddotD said:


> karenSt (14th Feb)
> ddotD (14th Feb)
> tejukondal (8th Feb)
> PraBhuwan (14th Feb)
> jety (14th Feb)
> 
> Cheers!


Allolaa (14th feb)


----------



## mini2ran

Congrats IAN.... very fast 1 month average response... congrats again...

Just a Q, are you able to login into the ACS site?


----------



## Allolaa

mini2ran said:


> Again system went slow...Not able to login into site any one also facing similar issue.


 I cannot login  , saying my password is wrong


----------



## mini2ran

Check now once... it is opening and bad luck my status is not changed it is still stage 4:with assessor


----------



## ian.thomas

mini2ran said:


> Congrats IAN.... very fast 1 month average response... congrats again...
> 
> Just a Q, are you able to login into the ACS site?


Thanks a lot..

No I cannot

It happened this morning as well.. so try after some time.. it will work


----------



## PPbad

Hi Experts,

Do we need a prooof of letter to show in passport office why we need a police clearance.

Thanks
Padma

PS: I have added this on the PCC chain http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...0-indian-police-clearance-certificate-33.html , but no reply :-(


----------



## tejukondal

ian.thomas said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> just got my email.. got a positive response... feeling relaxed now
> 
> however there is no mention of my qualification


Congrats ian... Guess u r in australia... Have a beer and enjoy the rest of the long weekend... Cheers... all ready for eoi for apr 1st?


----------



## tejukondal

For everyone's reference... Here are my dates
Acs application (RPL) - 6-feb
Stage 4 - 8-feb
Result - 28-Mar

Qualifications not assessed.


----------



## marek

Allolaa said:


> Allolaa (14th feb)


Marek (stage 1 - Feb 10, Stage 3 - Feb 13, Stage 4 - Feb 20)


----------



## karenSt

ditto 


mini2ran said:


> Hi tejukondal,
> 
> I am also facing same issue. It is saying login incorrect but i am giving valid credentials.
> Probably, it looks like some server issue.
> 
> TIA


----------



## karenSt

Hi Tejukondal
Congratulations on your +ve result  ..good news for weekend

Well, I am a bit confused what is RPL? I also applied my ACS nearly on same date and it is still in stage 4 assessor



tejukondal said:


> For everyone's reference... Here are my dates
> Acs application (RPL) - 6-feb
> Stage 4 - 8-feb
> Result - 28-Mar
> 
> Qualifications not assessed.


----------



## rvijay

karenSt said:


> Hi Tejukondal
> Congratulations on your +ve result  ..good news for weekend
> 
> Well, I am a bit confused what is RPL? I also applied my ACS nearly on same date and it is still in stage 4 assessor


RPL - Recognition of Prior Learning. This route is for people whose bachelor/master degrees are not belonging to ICT i.e. B.E./BTech -CSE, IT, MCA etc


----------



## rajibbd15

Dear Mate,

Can anyone help me? I submitted my application to 
ACS (261311 ANALYST PROGRAMMER ) on 26/02/2013, Current Stage 4 "With assessor", 
But I could not get any result from ACS. Can any one tell me HOW LONG I need wait :ranger:?

Thanks

Firoj


----------



## ramanj

Hey guys the skillselect site has been updated and for Software and Applications Programmers the quota remaining is 1262. 
Does anyone remember what was the number after Feb invitations?


----------



## rvijay

ramanj said:


> Hey guys the skillselect site has been updated and for Software and Applications Programmers the quota remaining is 1262.
> Does anyone remember what was the number after Feb invitations?


Guess it was 1771 (5160 - 3389).


----------



## ramanj

Thanks Vijay!
So this means only approx 500 invitations went out in Mar.


----------



## Mangats

Hi,

Applied for ACS Skill Assessment on 5th Feb 2013, as on today is is at level 4, how long before i get the Results

Regards

Mangats


----------



## joluwarrior

tejukondal said:


> For everyone's reference... Here are my dates
> Acs application (RPL) - 6-feb
> Stage 4 - 8-feb
> Result - 28-Mar
> 
> Qualifications not assessed.


Congratulations !!

Are you planning to get qualification assessed by VETASESS ?


----------



## joluwarrior

Mangats said:


> Hi,
> 
> Applied for ACS Skill Assessment on 5th Feb 2013, as on today is is at level 4, how long before i get the Results
> 
> Regards
> 
> Mangats


Should be in by end of next week.


----------



## joluwarrior

rajibbd15 said:


> Dear Mate,
> 
> Can anyone help me? I submitted my application to
> ACS (261311 ANALYST PROGRAMMER ) on 26/02/2013, Current Stage 4 "With assessor",
> But I could not get any result from ACS. Can any one tell me HOW LONG I need wait :ranger:?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Firoj


Take a 1.5 to 2 month wait in your stride. That means you can expect result only after second week of April.
All the best !


----------



## tejukondal

joluwarrior said:


> Congratulations !!
> 
> Are you planning to get qualification assessed by VETASESS ?


Hi mate, am confused at this stage. Am going ahed with EOI tonight and give a thought about VETASSESS over the weekend. I am open for suggestions at this stage 

B.TECH in mechanical engineering; 9+ IT EXP; Analyst Programmer; IELTS - 6 IN ALL; ACS application(THRU RPL)- 06-FEB-2013; ACS result awaited


----------



## joluwarrior

tejukondal said:


> Hi mate, am confused at this stage. Am going ahed with EOI tonight and give a thought about VETASSESS over the weekend. I am open for suggestions at this stage
> 
> B.TECH in mechanical engineering; 9+ IT EXP; Analyst Programmer; IELTS - 6 IN ALL; ACS application(THRU RPL)- 06-FEB-2013; ACS result awaited


What's your case in Points Test ? Without qualification, are you able to muster 60 points ?


----------



## tejukondal

joluwarrior said:


> What's your case in Points Test ? Without qualification, are you able to muster 60 points ?


no. I have 60 points including the points for qualification. But I have heard people whose qualifications were not assessed by ACS but the grant letters were provided without asking for VETASSESS. 

I will get 5 more points in 20 days as I will complete 3 years in Australia..


----------



## joluwarrior

tejukondal said:


> no. I have 60 points including the points for qualification. But I have heard people whose qualifications were not assessed by ACS but the grant letters were provided without asking for VETASSESS.
> 
> I will get 5 more points in 20 days as I will complete 3 years in Australia..


Will hold my reservations on the first point you make with respect to VETASESS. No clear direction that I see in any of the online information resources at DIAC. Do see a lot of members with same case as you going through the VETASESS' grind after ACS. But if you say there are people who have got grant without need of VETASESS assessment, I guess there ought to be a directive by DIAC, to lessen the burden of cost and wait of VETASESS on such applicants.


----------



## tejukondal

joluwarrior said:


> Will hold my reservations on the first point you make with respect to VETASESS. No clear direction that I see in any of the online information resources at DIAC. Do see a lot of members with same case as you going through the VETASESS' grind after ACS. But if you say there are people who have got grant without need of VETASESS assessment, I guess there ought to be a directive by DIAC, to lessen the burden of cost and wait of VETASESS on such applicants.


Its a good topic for discussion and I Agree with you. There is another dimension to this as well... VETASSESS specifically mentions in the online application that the applicant needs to be referred by either DIAC or any other skills authority like ACS to be able to do the points test advice(in my case qualifications assessment). But, they also mention they do not need any proofs of the referral.

All in all, If I were to follow this rule, I need my case officer to ask me to do assessment through VETASSESS. Having said that, there are people in this forum who have done VETASSESS points test advise without referral...  

What do you think..


----------



## starwars123

Mine moved to stage 4 on 10th Feb and i submitted on 4th feb through rpl. still in stage 4 


ddotD said:


> Here you go then:
> 
> tejukondal (8th Feb)
> pm5(12th Feb)
> karenSt (14th Feb)
> ddotD (14th Feb)
> PraBhuwan (14th Feb)
> jety (14th Feb)
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## joluwarrior

tejukondal said:


> Its a good topic for discussion and I Agree with you. There is another dimension to this as well... VETASSESS specifically mentions in the online application that the applicant needs to be referred by either DIAC or any other skills authority like ACS to be able to do the points test advice(in my case qualifications assessment). But, they also mention they do not need any proofs of the referral.
> 
> All in all, If I were to follow this rule, I need my case officer to ask me to do assessment through VETASSESS. Having said that, there are people in this forum who have done VETASSESS points test advise without referral...
> 
> What do you think..


I don't know too much of VETASESS' assessment criteria + methodology. Never checked that space.

But if ACS doesn't ask to get qualifications assessed with VETASESS, DIAC might surely do as there has got to be a way through which DIAC must come to know that your Bachelor's, if done overseas, is comparable to a Bachelor's Degree in Australia. DIAC doesn't give a free lunch does it :tongue1:


----------



## squawk

Sorry if already posted... "Reports" tab on skill select website has been updated with March 18 results:

SkillSelect​
Note occupational ceiling for software has reached 75%:

Software and Applications Programmers (3898 of 5160)​
However probably not too much of an issue as we're also 75% the way through the year (ceiling limits will be reset July 1)


----------



## LohPurush

****Stage IV - 8th Feb till 14th Feb please gather here****

Congrats tejukondal! :clap2:

Best luck ahead!! 


tejukondal (8th Feb) *(Result +ve - 28th March)*
pm5(12th Feb)
karenSt (14th Feb)
ddotD (14th Feb)
PraBhuwan (14th Feb)
jety (14th Feb)


----------



## PraBhuwan

ddotD said:


> Congrats tejukondal! :clap2:
> 
> Best luck ahead!!
> 
> 
> tejukondal (8th Feb) *(Result +ve - 28th March)*
> pm5(12th Feb)
> karenSt (14th Feb)
> ddotD (14th Feb)
> PraBhuwan (14th Feb)
> jety (14th Feb)


Looks like its gonna b challenging to make it in1st April EOI. ..still one day left .. let's hope for the best


----------



## karenSt

Think its gonna be next week only now, since its Easter break till Monday



PraBhuwan said:


> Looks like its gonna b challenging to make it in1st April EOI. ..still one day left .. let's hope for the best


----------



## sss.shastry

Guys,

Happy to share that I've got my +ve assessment today at last....

~Venkat


----------



## imstaying

Congrats! Best of Luck! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## tejukondal

ddotD said:


> Congrats tejukondal! :clap2:
> 
> Best luck ahead!!
> 
> tejukondal (8th Feb) (Result +ve - 28th March)
> pm5(12th Feb)
> karenSt (14th Feb)
> ddotD (14th Feb)
> PraBhuwan (14th Feb)
> jety (14th Feb)


Thatns ddotD  i guess i just got very lucky and could sneak-in for apr 1 EOI.... All the best to you... Hope u all get he assessment vry soon!.

B.TECH in mechanical engineering; 9+ IT EXP; Analyst Programmer; IELTS - 6 IN ALL; ACS application(THRU RPL)- 06-FEB-2013; ACS result - 28-Mar-2013


----------



## joluwarrior

sss.shastry said:


> Guys,
> 
> Happy to share that I've got my +ve assessment today at last....
> 
> ~Venkat


Congratulations


----------



## tejukondal

joluwarrior said:


> I don't know too much of VETASESS' assessment criteria + methodology. Never checked that space.
> 
> But if ACS doesn't ask to get qualifications assessed with VETASESS, DIAC might surely do as there has got to be a way through which DIAC must come to know that your Bachelor's, if done overseas, is comparable to a Bachelor's Degree in Australia. DIAC doesn't give a free lunch does it :tongue1:


Yup! I think i will go ahead with VETASSESS... I decided to go thru it... Needless to say, this discussion helped me make that decision as well....

Thanks warrior.. Appreciate ur point of view... 

B.TECH in mechanical engineering; 9+ IT EXP; Analyst Programmer; IELTS - 6 IN ALL; ACS application(THRU RPL)- 06-FEB-2013; ACS result - 28-Mar-2013


----------



## tejukondal

sss.shastry said:


> Guys,
> 
> Happy to share that I've got my +ve assessment today at last....
> 
> ~Venkat


Congrats venkat...  Did u launch EOI.. Which code?

B.TECH in mechanical engineering; 9+ IT EXP; Analyst Programmer; IELTS - 6 IN ALL; ACS application(THRU RPL)- 06-FEB-2013; ACS result - 28-Mar-2013


----------



## joluwarrior

tejukondal said:


> Yup! I think i will go ahead with VETASSESS... I decided to go thru it... Needless to say, this discussion helped me make that decision as well....
> 
> Thanks warrior.. Appreciate ur point of view...
> 
> B.TECH in mechanical engineering; 9+ IT EXP; Analyst Programmer; IELTS - 6 IN ALL; ACS application(THRU RPL)- 06-FEB-2013; ACS result - 28-Mar-2013


All the best !!


----------



## tejukondal

joluwarrior said:


> All the best !!


Man... Which time zone r u from...  u seem to be online round he clock!

B.TECH in mechanical engineering; 9+ IT EXP; Analyst Programmer; IELTS - 6 IN ALL; ACS application(THRU RPL)- 06-FEB-2013; ACS result - 28-Mar-2013


----------



## joluwarrior

tejukondal said:


> man... Which time zone r u from...  u seem to be online round he clock!
> 
> B.tech in mechanical engineering; 9+ it exp; analyst programmer; ielts - 6 in all; acs application(thru rpl)- 06-feb-2013; acs result - 28-mar-2013


utc+3


----------



## ian.thomas

tejukondal said:


> Congrats ian... Guess u r in australia... Have a beer and enjoy the rest of the long weekend... Cheers... all ready for eoi for apr 1st?


Thanks a lot. 

My agent has submitted my EOI but I found I mistake. 
My name has been entered incorrectly. 
I am very worried now. Can we update the name. 
Guys I need your expert advise. I can't agonies loosing the first round on 1april


----------



## tejukondal

ian.thomas said:


> Thanks a lot.
> 
> My agent has submitted my EOI but I found I mistake.
> My name has been entered incorrectly.
> I am very worried now. Can we update the name.
> Guys I need your expert advise. I can't agonies loosing the first round on 1april


Thats very unfortunate ian. There is an option to update EOI but i am not sure if you can update the name...
Did u check with agent..how could he be so careless... Oh god...

B.TECH in mechanical engineering; 9+ IT EXP; Analyst Programmer; IELTS - 6 IN ALL; ACS application(THRU RPL)- 06-FEB-2013; ACS result - 28-Mar-2013


----------



## ian.thomas

tejukondal said:


> Thats very unfortunate ian. There is an option to update EOI but i am not sure if you can update the name...
> Did u check with agent..how could he be so careless... Oh god...
> 
> B.TECH in mechanical engineering; 9+ IT EXP; Analyst Programmer; IELTS - 6 IN ALL; ACS application(THRU RPL)- 06-FEB-2013; ACS result - 28-Mar-2013


I dont know what to do now.
Its like he entered half name only
Can we submit another eoi?
Anyone know if we can edit name?
Any options which are available


----------



## ian.thomas

I was wondering what if I withdraw my eoi and submit again


----------



## sss.shastry

tejukondal said:


> Congrats venkat...  Did u launch EOI.. Which code?
> 
> B.TECH in mechanical engineering; 9+ IT EXP; Analyst Programmer; IELTS - 6 IN ALL; ACS application(THRU RPL)- 06-FEB-2013; ACS result - 28-Mar-2013


I'll be launching the EOI today.
I've applied for 261313 (Software Engineer).
Yet to receive my ACS copy today.

~Venkat


----------



## sss.shastry

Guys,

I've a question.
For Feb 4th round, no of invites allocated were 950 but only 743 were issued.
Does it mean, there were no enough EOIs submitted?

~Venkat


----------



## sss.shastry

ian.thomas said:


> Thanks a lot.
> 
> My agent has submitted my EOI but I found I mistake.
> My name has been entered incorrectly.
> I am very worried now. Can we update the name.
> Guys I need your expert advise. I can't agonies loosing the first round on 1april


Ian,

How many points you've?

~Venkat


----------



## ian.thomas

sss.shastry said:


> Ian,
> 
> How many points you've?
> 
> ~Venkat


Hi I have 
65


----------



## UdayBASIS

PPbad said:


> Uday,
> 
> One more query. Would the PCC be given in the PSK itself on the same day. Or do we need to visit the Police station , since i do see that they are asking the Police station near by home while submitting.
> 
> Could you give some more insight on the PCC .
> 
> Thanks
> Padma


Hi,

Was occupied in work these many days, hence could not reply you!

If you have your passports issued via normal way, then You would get your PCC on the same day. (logic being - Police verification already completed)

If the passport was issued via tatkal, then the PSK authorities will check, whether the initial police verification(Post issuance of passport) was done successfully or not. If the police verification had been completed earlier, then PCC is issued on the same day. If not, then you may have to wait for a minimum of 15 days.

BR,
Uday


----------



## smahesh202

ian.thomas said:


> I was wondering what if I withdraw my eoi and submit again


If you are unable to edit the existing EOI you can do this. I believe you have 65 points. So withdrawing and submitting again shouldn't reduce your chances of getting an invite in the next round.

With regards,
mahesh


----------



## PPbad

Update to all.
*The department conducts rounds of invitations to apply to migrate on the first Monday of the month. If there is a second invitation round in a month, that round will be held on the third Monday of that month.

In April 2013, two invitation rounds will be held for the Skilled - Independent and Skilled - Regional (Provisional) visa subclasses covering a maximum of 2000 Expressions Of Interest in that month.

Due to a systems update on Saturday 13 April 2013 we will not conduct the second invitation round for April on the second Monday, instead it will be at a later date, on 22 April. These rounds will be on Monday, 1 April 2013 and Thursday, 22 April 2013.

The table below lists the maximum number of invitations that will be issued in the respective rounds, by visa subclass. *


----------



## sss.shastry

PPbad said:


> Update to all.
> *The department conducts rounds of invitations to apply to migrate on the first Monday of the month. If there is a second invitation round in a month, that round will be held on the third Monday of that month.
> 
> In April 2013, two invitation rounds will be held for the Skilled - Independent and Skilled - Regional (Provisional) visa subclasses covering a maximum of 2000 Expressions Of Interest in that month.
> 
> Due to a systems update on Saturday 13 April 2013 we will not conduct the second invitation round for April on the second Monday, instead it will be at a later date, on 22 April. These rounds will be on Monday, 1 April 2013 and Thursday, 22 April 2013.
> 
> The table below lists the maximum number of invitations that will be issued in the respective rounds, by visa subclass. *


Not sure whether you observed or not, but 22nd April is not Thursday. It's 3rd Monday of the month. 

~Venkat


----------



## ExpatBob

Hello everyone,

i'll be really thankful if someone can share his experience or can reply.

My question is what should be the* Data from and Date to* of my Microsoft Certified Technology Specialist Diploma while filling in EOI's Education form as I never joined any institute/training and just passed out the Microsoft exam one day. Should i mention same exam date in both?

Given that my ACS +ve assessment says "Your Microsoft Certified Technology Specialist from Microsoft completed November 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing"


----------



## ian.thomas

Hi All,

I have a question regarding SS question in EOI. 

It says which state you are interested. Should we select any or a particular state. 

I am also confused like say I select any will all states that have my occupation listed send me a correspondence 

Would be great if someone can walk me through this

Thanks in advance

Cheers


----------



## ian.thomas

ian.thomas said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a question regarding SS question in EOI.
> 
> It says which state you are interested. Should we select any or a particular state.
> 
> I am also confused like say I select any will all states that have my occupation listed send me a correspondence
> 
> Would be great if someone can walk me through this
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Cheers


Sorry one more question

I am currently in Australia so what should be in usual country of residence India or Australia. 

Thanks


----------



## tejukondal

ian.thomas said:


> Sorry one more question
> 
> I am currently in Australia so what should be in usual country of residence India or Australia.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Ian... I am in Australia as well... I have put my usual country of residense is australia... others, plz correct if its otherwise... 

So, did u sort out the name issue? All the best for eoi round ian.


----------



## ian.thomas

tejukondal said:


> No ian.. As we expected they did not... But I am going a ahead with eoi... What do you think?
> 
> I am also thinking if I can launch vetassess but havnt decided yet...


Hi,
I am going ahead with my EOI. 
I do t think we need our qualification to be assessed. 
Entered in skillselect and it shows 15 points. 
Called up DIAC. They said we need to do only if the CO says


----------



## ian.thomas

tejukondal said:


> Hi Ian... I am in Australia as well... I have put my usual country of residense is australia... others, plz correct if its otherwise...
> 
> So, did u sort out the name issue? All the best for eoi round ian.


Thanks Mate,

I was not sure so posted it. 
Yeah we can edit the name before 1st April. 
So will be doing it in sometime. 
So how's your long weekend going. 
I am looking forward to 1st
By the way if we get the invite on 1st and apply for SS when do we get bridging visa.


----------



## Ajan

Hi Everyone
we they assess my work experience he missed 6 month of my experience meaning that my last day in my previous work place is December 2010 but in the document they mention that as July 2010. does it matter because i need this 6 months to cross 5 years of experience. ?

Thanks
Ajan


----------



## Abrar

Hi Thomas,

As you know, your name can still be correct in EOI Application. But don't delay it. Don't expect your agent to correct it before last minute. Make it as early as possible. 

Regards,
Abrar.



ian.thomas said:


> Thanks Mate,
> 
> I was not sure so posted it.
> Yeah we can edit the name before 1st April.
> So will be doing it in sometime.
> So how's your long weekend going.
> I am looking forward to 1st
> By the way if we get the invite on 1st and apply for SS when do we get bridging visa.


----------



## Abrar

Hi Ajan,

ACS will go by the dates mentioned in Employer Reference Letter.

Regards,
Abrar.



Ajan said:


> Hi Everyone
> we they assess my work experience he missed 6 month of my experience meaning that my last day in my previous work place is December 2010 but in the document they mention that as July 2010. does it matter because i need this 6 months to cross 5 years of experience. ?
> 
> Thanks
> Ajan


----------



## Abrar

Hi Venkat,

Congratulations for +ve reply from ACS...

You said you didn't receive the copy yet. Have you applied thru agent and expecting him to send copy to you?

Regarding 22nd April, it is 4th Monday of the month. 

Regards,
Abrar.



sss.shastry said:


> Not sure whether you observed or not, but 22nd April is not Thursday. It's 3rd Monday of the month.
> 
> ~Venkat


----------



## Ajan

Abrar said:


> Hi Ajan,
> 
> ACS will go by the dates mentioned in Employer Reference Letter.
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Thanks
But in the reference letter it been clearly mention that worked till december 2010. 

is it matter when applying for EOI or application ?
if yes I may need to drop a mail to ACS to resend the doc as per my reference

Thanks


----------



## Abrar

Hi Ajan,

I think, you better send an email to ACS showing your concern. They might correct it and send another copy.

I believe, DIAC accepts only those many months/years of work experience that is assessed by ACS as suitable to nominated occupation.

But the problem is, ACS may not give you response before Tuesday now. 

Regards,
Abrar.



Ajan said:


> Thanks
> But in the reference letter it been clearly mention that worked till december 2010.
> 
> is it matter when applying for EOI or application ?
> if yes I may need to drop a mail to ACS to resend the doc as per my reference
> 
> Thanks


----------



## ian.thomas

Abrar said:


> Hi Thomas,
> 
> As you know, your name can still be correct in EOI Application. But don't delay it. Don't expect your agent to correct it before last minute. Make it as early as possible.
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Thanks Abrar I have done it. 
It would be great if you can please address my queries
1 if I get an invite can I apply for visa on 1st April. What are the chances with 65 points. On 1st what time should we expect the invitation AEST
2 once I apply for visa will I get bridging visa
3 how does SS thing work. I mean once I have clicked that apply visa button does that mean I have officially applied for a visa. I am asking this because if I get a section 48 bar because of my current visa cancellation I need to go overseas to apply

Sorry for these questions but I need to apply an onshore visa by 2april


----------



## Abrar

Hi Thomas,

I am not aware of point 2 & 3.

Regarding point 1, once you get invitation, I heard that apply button appears on EOI Page from where you can apply. And yes, you can apply on the same day as well. 

With 65 points, you shall surely receive invitation for code 2613.

Observed that invitation round is scheduled at around 00:05 hrs of first monday. So you can expect invitation at midnight. Best of luck. 

Regards,
Abrar.



ian.thomas said:


> Thanks Abrar I have done it.
> It would be great if you can please address my queries
> 1 if I get an invite can I apply for visa on 1st April. What are the chances with 65 points. On 1st what time should we expect the invitation AEST
> 2 once I apply for visa will I get bridging visa
> 3 how does SS thing work. I mean once I have clicked that apply visa button does that mean I have officially applied for a visa. I am asking this because if I get a section 48 bar because of my current visa cancellation I need to go overseas to apply
> 
> Sorry for these questions but I need to apply an onshore visa by 2april


----------



## ian.thomas

Abrar said:


> Hi Thomas,
> 
> I am not aware of point 2 & 3.
> 
> Regarding point 1, once you get invitation, I heard that apply button appears on EOI Page from where you can apply. And yes, you can apply on the same day as well.
> 
> With 65 points, you shall surely receive invitation for code 2613.
> 
> Observed that invitation round is scheduled at around 00:05 hrs of first monday. So you can expect invitation at midnight. Best of luck.
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Thanks a lot Abrar,
Will be awake on 1st

PS- dear senior members can you please share your thoughts on State Sponsorship
Thanks in advance


----------



## shehryar2013

*Education Qualification*

Hi all, I would appreciate if someone with authentic answers could reply to my query.

ACS has assessed my Master Degree as equivalent to AQF Associate degree with major in computing and my MCSE as diploma with major in computing.

Is this going to fetch me any points in DIAC under education category?

Please clear my doubt with thanks....


----------



## sss.shastry

Abrar said:


> Hi Venkat,
> 
> Congratulations for +ve reply from ACS...
> 
> You said you didn't receive the copy yet. Have you applied thru agent and expecting him to send copy to you?
> 
> Regarding 22nd April, it is 4th Monday of the month.
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


I applied through the agent and got the report today. I'll be submitting the EOI today.

~Venkat


----------



## sss.shastry

Guys,

Need help with EOI process.
I'll be submitting the EOI today. My consultant is working on it and I'll be submitting it after verifying the details.

What is the cutoff (in IST) for submitting EOI for April 1st round?
Any precautions to be taken while submitting EOI?
How to know whether my EOI is selected or not?

~Venkat


----------



## Abrar

Hi Shehryar,

Did you assess your bachelor degree as well with ACS. If yes, then what did they mention for your bachelor's degree?

Regards,
Abrar



shehryar2013 said:


> Hi all, I would appreciate if someone with authentic answers could reply to my query.
> 
> ACS has assessed my Master Degree as equivalent to AQF Associate degree with major in computing and my MCSE as diploma with major in computing.
> 
> Is this going to fetch me any points in DIAC under education category?
> 
> Please clear my doubt with thanks....


----------



## Abrar

Hi,

Submit as early as possible. Nobody can be sure of the Cutoff date&time, however in the recent rounds it is observed that they have considered applications that are submitted even a minute before 1st monday of the month starts. However in the latest round of 18th March, they considered applications submitted before 17/03/2013 11.35 pm.

Each and every field shall be filled carefully, as you need to support every claim & detail of EOI with documents in later stage.

You will receive invitation thru email as soon as your EOI application is positively picked.

Best of luck. 

Regards,
Abrar.



sss.shastry said:


> Guys,
> 
> Need help with EOI process.
> I'll be submitting the EOI today. My consultant is working on it and I'll be submitting it after verifying the details.
> 
> What is the cutoff (in IST) for submitting EOI for April 1st round?
> Any precautions to be taken while submitting EOI?
> How to know whether my EOI is selected or not?
> 
> ~Venkat


----------



## Abrar

18th March round reached maximum number set by DIAC for invitations. i.e. 950

In January & February, whoever have applied must have received invitation (provided availibility of code slots), but it doesn't look the same for 18th March round.

Hope everybody gets invitation in 1st April round. :fingerscrossed:

Regards,
Abrar


----------



## sss.shastry

Abrar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Submit as early as possible. Nobody can be sure of the Cutoff date&time, however in the recent rounds it is observed that they have considered applications that are submitted even a minute before 1st monday of the month starts. However in the latest round of 18th March, they considered applications submitted before 17/03/2013 11.35 pm.
> 
> Each and every field shall be filled carefully, as you need to support every claim & detail of EOI with documents in later stage.
> 
> You will receive invitation thru email as soon as your EOI application is positively picked.
> 
> Best of luck.
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Thanks for the quick response Arbar. I've just submitted the EOI. Fingers crossed again....

Once again Thanks and wish you all the best.

~Venkat


----------



## tejukondal

ian.thomas said:


> Thanks Mate,
> 
> I was not sure so posted it.
> Yeah we can edit the name before 1st April.
> So will be doing it in sometime.
> So how's your long weekend going.
> I am looking forward to 1st
> By the way if we get the invite on 1st and apply for SS when do we get bridging visa.


Hi Ian.. I am having a blast with a big group of relatives who landed in sydney for the weekend!!! 

I have no knowledge wat so ever on the bridge visa rules mate... Can anyone enlighten me on these?


----------



## Ajan

Abrar said:


> Hi Ajan,
> 
> I think, you better send an email to ACS showing your concern. They might correct it and send another copy.
> 
> I believe, DIAC accepts only those many months/years of work experience that is assessed by ACS as suitable to nominated occupation.
> 
> But the problem is, ACS may not give you response before Tuesday now.
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Thanks Abrar 
Its should be okey with me bcoz i am waiting for my IELTS result as well so Tuesday will be fine with me.
Ill drop a mail to ACS today itself.

Thanks 
Ajan


----------



## ian.thomas

Abrar said:


> 18th March round reached maximum number set by DIAC for invitations. i.e. 950
> 
> In January & February, whoever have applied must have received invitation (provided availibility of code slots), but it doesn't look the same for 18th March round.
> 
> Hope everybody gets invitation in 1st April round. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar


Hi Abrar,

Do we not get an invitation in the correspondence section in our Skillselect login?

I have updated my EOI couple of times. Hope that should not be a problem. 

Waiting for clock to strike 12 midnight. 

All the best guys. 

I will surely be awake so will you be in India. Soon the time difference will be 4:30 hours. Easy to catch you all. 

Cheers


----------



## sss.shastry

All,

ACS has certified my current job till Dec'12 as I've applied in Jan'13. But while lodging the EOI, my agent has put the current job 'To Date' as y'day. Is this fine? Should EOI dates be in sync with ACS assessed dates? 

When questioned his with my Agent, he told it is fine as this is how we tell them that you are still working and there is no gap between ACS & EOI applications. Not sure how far this is correct?

If this is not correct, updating my EOI will impact my seniority (Date of Effect) ?

~Venkat


----------



## superm

sss.shastry said:


> All,
> 
> ACS has certified my current job till Dec'12 as I've applied in Jan'13. But while lodging the EOI, my agent has put the current job 'To Date' as y'day. Is this fine? Should EOI dates be in sync with ACS assessed dates?
> 
> When questioned his with my Agent, he told it is fine as this is how we tell them that you are still working and there is no gap between ACS & EOI applications. Not sure how far this is correct?
> 
> If this is not correct, updating my EOI will impact my seniority (Date of Effect) ?
> 
> ~Venkat


This is correct.
For eg. if ACS would have assessed 4.5yr of your exp at certain company and you are still in that company till 5 yrs. You can get points for 5 years from DIAC seeing that you stayed in the same company. At max you will be required to present a doc saying you continued same roles and resp from your company when asked by CO.


----------



## Abrar

Hi Thomas,

You are correct, invitation tab will be updated in corresponding section, once we receive invitation.

All the best. 

Regards,
Abrar.



ian.thomas said:


> Hi Abrar,
> 
> Do we not get an invitation in the correspondence section in our Skillselect login?
> 
> I have updated my EOI couple of times. Hope that should not be a problem.
> 
> Waiting for clock to strike 12 midnight.
> 
> All the best guys.
> 
> I will surely be awake so will you be in India. Soon the time difference will be 4:30 hours. Easy to catch you all.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Abrar

Hi Superm,

I haven't given any date for 'To Date' in my current employment as per my understanding on below statement copied from EOI Application:

*The 'end date' field in the client's current employment should be left blank. SkillSelect will continue to tally periods of employment from date of EOI submission to the date of invitation to apply. Therefore, the client must update their Expression of Interest if their employment details change.*

Regards,
Abrar



superm said:


> This is correct.
> For eg. if ACS would have assessed 4.5yr of your exp at certain company and you are still in that company till 5 yrs. You can get points for 5 years from DIAC seeing that you stayed in the same company. At max you will be required to present a doc saying you continued same roles and resp from your company when asked by CO.





sss.shastry said:


> All,
> 
> ACS has certified my current job till Dec'12 as I've applied in Jan'13. But while lodging the EOI, my agent has put the current job 'To Date' as y'day. Is this fine? Should EOI dates be in sync with ACS assessed dates?
> 
> When questioned his with my Agent, he told it is fine as this is how we tell them that you are still working and there is no gap between ACS & EOI applications. Not sure how far this is correct?
> 
> If this is not correct, updating my EOI will impact my seniority (Date of Effect) ?
> 
> ~Venkat


----------



## ian.thomas

Abrar said:


> Hi Thomoas,
> 
> You are correct, invitation tab will be updated in corresponding section, once we receive invitation.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Thanks Abrar,
I am applying for 190 but my agent has put in 189 as well. My occupation is on schedule 2 of SOL so how does this logic of applying for both works. 

Thanks
Ian


----------



## Potturi

sss.shastry said:


> All,
> 
> ACS has certified my current job till Dec'12 as I've applied in Jan'13. But while lodging the EOI, my agent has put the current job 'To Date' as y'day. Is this fine? Should EOI dates be in sync with ACS assessed dates?
> 
> When questioned his with my Agent, he told it is fine as this is how we tell them that you are still working and there is no gap between ACS & EOI applications. Not sure how far this is correct?
> 
> If this is not correct, updating my EOI will impact my seniority (Date of Effect) ?
> 
> ~Venkat


I'm sure you might have added a date in the employer's declaration(s) that you have submitted for ACS. They (ACS) evaluate your work experience considering the date mentioned on top of your latest employer's letter < I mean your experience letter>. But DIAC has a different way of calculating experience (as far as my knowledge goes) - I'm saying so because there have been cases where even after ACS validating the whole experience of a candidate, DIAC can decide to not consider a portion or more of the experience the candidate has submitted. Remember ACS does not do any background verifications and DIAC on the other hand has the right to verify. So, the crux is DIAC and ACS are two different things and I believe it is okay to mention the latest date as to-date. As I said, DIAC (if at all thinks necessary will do a background verification).

BTW, your EOI date of effect is the date on which your application is complete and lodged...your experience would not impact your EOI date in anyway.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Abrar

Sorry buddy, I have very limited information about 190 Visa Type. 

But other members will help you in this. 

Regards,
Abrar.



ian.thomas said:


> Thanks Abrar,
> I am applying for 190 but my agent has put in 189 as well. My occupation is on schedule 2 of SOL so how does this logic of applying for both works.
> 
> Thanks
> Ian


----------



## karenSt

Hey all...can we expect an update on 1-Apr (Monday) regarding our ACS status??Although Monday is easter holiday in Oz still EOI invitations are being issued



ddotD said:


> Congrats tejukondal! :clap2:
> 
> Best luck ahead!!
> 
> 
> tejukondal (8th Feb) *(Result +ve - 28th March)*
> pm5(12th Feb)
> karenSt (14th Feb)
> ddotD (14th Feb)
> PraBhuwan (14th Feb)
> jety (14th Feb)


----------



## RK3

ian.thomas said:


> Thanks Abrar,
> I am applying for 190 but my agent has put in 189 as well. My occupation is on schedule 2 of SOL so how does this logic of applying for both works.
> 
> Thanks
> Ian


Hi Ian, According to my understanding, your ACS assessed occupation should be on schedule 1 list for applying under 189 Visa category. So i dont think it make any sense in applying for 189 visa as your occupation is on schedule 2.


----------



## RK3

karenSt said:


> Hey all...can we expect an update on 1-Apr (Monday) regarding our ACS status??Although Monday is easter holiday in Oz still EOI invitations are being issued


Well, i dotn think so Karen, as ACS wont be working on public holidays. Public holidays wont impact EOI invites as its an automatic computerized process


----------



## superm

Abrar said:


> Hi Superm,
> 
> I haven't given any date for 'To Date' in my current employment as per my understanding on below statement copied from EOI Application:
> 
> *The 'end date' field in the client's current employment should be left blank. SkillSelect will continue to tally periods of employment from date of EOI submission to the date of invitation to apply. Therefore, the client must update their Expression of Interest if their employment details change.*
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar


That is right you should not give To date as per EOI statement - I agreed to the point that ACS had old date and EOI can take it to current employment as its continued employment so employment period between ACS and EOI will be counted if its in the same company.


----------



## superm

ian.thomas said:


> Thanks Abrar,
> I am applying for 190 but my agent has put in 189 as well. My occupation is on schedule 2 of SOL so how does this logic of applying for both works.
> 
> Thanks
> Ian


if you occupation is in just SOL2 - then you can not apply for 189. No use! Better remove that..

Though you are not allowed for applying both 189/190 but if you still want to know how applying both works then you can check the EOI page from the process info link given in my signature.


----------



## ian.thomas

RK3 said:


> Hi Ian, According to my understanding, your ACS assessed occupation should be on schedule 1 list for applying under 189 Visa category. So i dont think it make any sense in applying for 189 visa as your occupation is on schedule 2.


Indeed that's what I was thinking. 

Can't understand these agents. I told him to put NSW in SS question in EOI but he insisted on putting ANY. Not sure how it will work to ight


----------



## ian.thomas

superm said:


> if you occupation is in just SOL2 - then you can not apply for 189. No use! Better remove that..
> 
> Though you are not allowed for applying both 189/190 but if you still want to know how applying both works then you can check the EOI page from the process info link given in my signature.


Thanks a lot superm,
When I get an invite for 190 from where do I need to select NSW state. 
Also when I apply for visa do I get a bridging visa if I am onshore. 
Would be great if you can please answer

Thanks


----------



## sss.shastry

superm said:


> That is right you should not give To date as per EOI statement - I agreed to the point that ACS had old date and EOI can take it to current employment as its continued employment so employment period between ACS and EOI will be counted if its in the same company.


Oops...I've filled in the 'To Date' in my EOI application. Should I correct it? or is it ok to leave it as it is?

If I've to correct it, will it change my 'Date Of Effect' to today as I submitted the EOI y'day?

~Venkat


----------



## RK3

sss.shastry said:


> Oops...I've filled in the 'To Date' in my EOI application. Should I correct it? or is it ok to leave it as it is?
> 
> If I've to correct it, will it change my 'Date Of Effect' to today as I submitted the EOI y'day?
> 
> ~Venkat


I think its better to get it corrected as its clearly mentioned n EOI (If you click on the questions mark next to work experience) that you should leave 'To Date' blank if you are still employed with current organization. I think 'Date Of Effect' will only change if the EOI changes you make modify your total points (I am not 100% sure). Also if you are having 65 points or above, you should be getting an invite on April 1st regardless your 'Date Of Effect'. All the best


----------



## superm

ian.thomas said:


> Thanks a lot superm,
> When I get an invite for 190 from where do I need to select NSW state.
> Also when I apply for visa do I get a bridging visa if I am onshore.
> Would be great if you can please answer
> 
> Thanks


You don't seem to understand the process.. you first will get SS approval then only would get 190 process. Check EOI page from the process info link given in my signature below for detail.


----------



## ian.thomas

superm said:


> You don't seem to understand the process.. you first will get SS approval then only would get 190 process. Check EOI page from the process info link given in my signature below for detail.


Thanks Superm,
I am still confused. 
I am opting for 190 so will I be receiving an invite tonight if I have sufficient points. 
The problem is I need to apply for it ASAP to get bridging visa
Can you please quickly mention the steps I will have to do after getting invite
Sorry for the trouble
Thanks


----------



## Abrar

Hi Thomas,

Invitation round of First & third monday of the months are for eligible applicants of Visa subclass 189 and 489 only.

As per my limited knowledge about SS, if you are looking for Visa Subclass 190, you will get invitation when you will be explicitly invited by the state that you will be applying. And there is no dedicated or particular date of the month for this.

So now that you have already submitted EOI, now you need to apply for State Sponsorhip of particular state for invitation.

Regards,
Abrar.



ian.thomas said:


> Thanks Superm,
> I am still confused.
> I am opting for 190 so will I be receiving an invite tonight if I have sufficient points.
> The problem is I need to apply for it ASAP to get bridging visa
> Can you please quickly mention the steps I will have to do after getting invite
> Sorry for the trouble
> Thanks


----------



## ian.thomas

Abrar said:


> Hi Thomas,
> 
> Invitation round of First & third monday of the months are for eligible applicants of Visa subclass 189 and 489 only.
> 
> As per my limited knowledge about SS, if you are looking for Visa Subclass 190, you will get invitation when you will be explicitly invited by the state that you will be applying. And there is no dedicated or particular date of the month for this.
> 
> So now that you have already submitted EOI, now you need to apply for State Sponsorhip of particular state for invitation.
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Thanks a lot. 
It's all last minute confusion. 
So from what you guys have told I will not be getting an invite for 190 tonight
Even if I have applied for 189 as analyst programmer is only on SOL2 I will not get anything. 
So all goes to tursday


----------



## superm

Abrar said:


> Hi Thomas,
> 
> Invitation round of First & third monday of the months are for eligible applicants of Visa subclass 189 and 489 only.
> 
> As per my limited knowledge about SS, if you are looking for Visa Subclass 190, you will get invitation when you will be explicitly invited by the state that you will be applying. And there is no dedicated or particular date of the month for this.
> 
> So now that you have already submitted EOI, now you need to apply for State Sponsorhip of particular state for invitation.
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


That is right!


----------



## superm

ian.thomas said:


> Thanks a lot.
> It's all last minute confusion.
> So from what you guys have told I will not be getting an invite for 190 tonight
> Even if I have applied for 189 as analyst programmer is only on SOL2 I will not get anything.
> So all goes to tursday


Hey - what?
Analyst programmer is in SOL1 too. I was analyst programmer - has the list changed or are you not looking at it right? List I have (not too old) does have Analyst programmer:
Analyst Programmer 261311 ACS


----------



## tejukondal

Wish you All a very best to everyone expecting an invite tonight... Less than 3 hours to go now! 

I really hope I get the invite tonight as well but I am little doubtful as I read from one of posts(in this forum) that there were people who applied before 18 mar and still waiting for invite.. I have 60 points only and applied for analyst programmer on 28-mar..

Just wondering what are my chances...

B.TECH in mechanical engineering; 9+ IT EXP; Analyst Programmer; IELTS - 6 IN ALL; ACS application(THRU RPL)- 06-FEB-2013; ACS result - 28-Mar-2013


----------



## tejukondal

Hey guys... Happy to share the good news... I m invited.... No email yet but status changed from submitted to invited at 00:07 hrs.  

Applied with 60 points for analyst programmer on 28-mar.

Analyst Programmer; IELTS - R/L/W/S - 9/8.5/7/6.5; ACS application(RPL)- 06-Feb; ACS result - 28-Mar; EOI launch - 28-Mar; Invite - ??


----------



## ebshib

tejukondal said:


> Hey guys... Happy to share the good news... I m invited.... No email yet but status changed from submitted to invited at 00:07 hrs.
> 
> Applied with 60 points for analyst programmer on 28-mar.
> 
> Analyst Programmer; IELTS - R/L/W/S - 9/8.5/7/6.5; ACS application(RPL)- 06-Feb; ACS result - 28-Mar; EOI launch - 28-Mar; Invite - ??


Congrats. Even I got the invite.


----------



## va13

Congratulations EBSHIB and TEJUKONDAL..
I got the invite too


----------



## superm

Congrats to all who got the Invite.. 
Don't waste time - lodge the Visa ASAP but CAREFULLY!


----------



## rvijay

va13 said:


> Congratulations EBSHIB and TEJUKONDAL..
> I got the invite too


Was this 189 visa? or SS?


----------



## superm

Invites at this time is generally 189 invites.. 190 invites are not bound by time/date!


----------



## PPbad

Hi ,

I am glad to share that i have got the invite.

Thanks
Padma


----------



## sss.shastry

Guys,

Good new from my side too.... Got the invite.
Thanks to all the members for your help.

~Venkat


----------



## mini2ran

Congrts to all.. this mean who all are eligible are getting invitation......


----------



## ian.thomas

superm said:


> Hey - what?
> Analyst programmer is in SOL1 too. I was analyst programmer - has the list changed or are you not looking at it right? List I have (not too old) does have Analyst programmer:
> Analyst Programmer 261311 ACS


Thanks a lot Mate. 
I have got an invite. 
Thanks a lot for your help. 
Should I go ahead and apply. Or go the SS way suggested
Congrats everyone for getting invite
All the best


----------



## tejukondal

ian.thomas said:


> Thanks a lot Mate.
> I have got an invite.
> Thanks a lot for your help.
> Should I go ahead and apply. Or go the SS way suggested
> Congrats everyone for getting invite
> All the best


Hey Ian... Congrats mate... U made it in spite of all the troubles by the agent... well done!  
One thing i do not understand, why do u want to go for SS when u got invite for 189? Am i missing something here....


----------



## ian.thomas

tejukondal said:


> Hey Ian... Congrats mate... U made it in spite of all the troubles by the agent... well done!
> One thing i do not understand, why do u want to go for SS when u got invite for 189? Am i missing something here....


Thanks Mate and congrats. I somehow managed it. 
The thing is for SS I have 70 points so won't it be fast. 
How long will 189 take. 
At the moment I think I will hit that apply visa button and fill in the form. At least I will get a bridging A visa
My current visa may be nacelles tomorrow when DIAC opens
Btw are in Aus?


----------



## sajeesh salim

Today morning itself status changed to "in progress"


----------



## ian.thomas

sajeesh salim said:


> Today morning itself status changed to "in progress"


Expect an email soon.


----------



## sajeesh salim

ian.thomas said:


> expect an email soon.


the status should change to case fanalized, then only we can get a mail..istnt it?


----------



## sajeesh salim

Now its time to pray......

By the way today is a public holiday.but some acs guys are working too.i think they are having a lot of over time...


----------



## ian.thomas

sajeesh salim said:


> Now its time to pray......
> 
> By the way today is a public holiday.but some acs guys are working too.i think they are having a lot of over time...


Indeed it's a public holiday. 
But it's good for you.


----------



## sss.shastry

Guys,

As mentioned in my earlier posts, my agent has put a date in 'To Date' field for current job and I didn't change it but got the invite. Is this fine or will it cause any problem?

~Venkat


----------



## VNExpat

*The agony of waiting*

Hi all,

I am new here but thought to rely on your expertise, since a lot of people have heaps of experience with ACS. So thank you for your replies in advance.

I would like to hear your thoughts regarding my processing times and if I should be worried.

I submitted my application on 19th of Feb. The status turned into stage 4 on 22nd of Feb and has been "With assessor" ever since. I applied with the job code of 263111. By looking other people's posts, people who have submitted around the same date have received their results by now. 

Any point of following up ACS or should I just calm myself and keep following up daily the ACS website?


----------



## sss.shastry

VNExpat said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new here but thought to rely on your expertise, since a lot of people have heaps of experience with ACS. So thank you for your replies in advance.
> 
> I would like to hear your thoughts regarding my processing times and if I should be worried.
> 
> I submitted my application on 19th of Feb. The status turned into stage 4 on 22nd of Feb and has been "With assessor" ever since. I applied with the job code of 263111. By looking other people's posts, people who have submitted around the same date have received their results by now.
> 
> Any point of following up ACS or should I just calm myself and keep following up daily the ACS website?


Hi,
You don't have to worry as I feel you should be getting the assessment in next 5-10 days. As next EOI round is 22 days away, you've ample time and I'm sure you'll be able to lodge your EOI then.

All the best.

~Venkat


----------



## sajeesh salim

vnexpat said:


> hi all,
> 
> i am new here but thought to rely on your expertise, since a lot of people have heaps of experience with acs. So thank you for your replies in advance.
> 
> I would like to hear your thoughts regarding my processing times and if i should be worried.
> 
> I submitted my application on 19th of feb. The status turned into stage 4 on 22nd of feb and has been "with assessor" ever since. I applied with the job code of 263111. By looking other people's posts, people who have submitted around the same date have received their results by now.
> 
> Any point of following up acs or should i just calm myself and keep following up daily the acs website?


it will take around two months.just wait for the result...


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

Hi All,

Did anyone submitted the EOI for 1st April round. I submitted on 28th of March. And will have to check with my agent if I was invited or not.


Regards,

Abhishek


----------



## maddy84

VNExpat said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new here but thought to rely on your expertise, since a lot of people have heaps of experience with ACS. So thank you for your replies in advance.
> 
> I would like to hear your thoughts regarding my processing times and if I should be worried.
> 
> I submitted my application on 19th of Feb. The status turned into stage 4 on 22nd of Feb and has been "With assessor" ever since. I applied with the job code of 263111. By looking other people's posts, people who have submitted around the same date have received their results by now.
> 
> Any point of following up ACS or should I just calm myself and keep following up daily the ACS website?


Hey VNExpat,

Even I submitted around the same time 18th Feb and status changed to 'With assessor' on 21st of Feb. Hope we will get the result in the next couple of weeks.

Cheers


----------



## joluwarrior

sss.shastry said:


> Guys,
> 
> As mentioned in my earlier posts, my agent has put a date in 'To Date' field for current job and I didn't change it but got the invite. Is this fine or will it cause any problem?
> 
> ~Venkat


That's ok. Don't worry.
While lodging your visa application, you will be uploading your pay slips till the recent month. So no problem.
As a pointer, even I had put a "To Date" as the EOI submission date. No objections with the CO, as long as you are gonna submit eviodence of continuity of the employment. In the worst case, you might have to submit a work ref. letter of a recent date.

Btw, did your ITA have a date of 31.03 ?


----------



## noobrex

maddy84 said:


> Hey VNExpat,
> 
> Even I submitted around the same time 18th Feb and status changed to 'With assessor' on 21st of Feb. Hope we will get the result in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> Cheers


My agent submitted my ACS on 12th March, how many days will they take to revert. When I had applied for a different code I got the results with in 19 days. Its taking a long time now. Any inputs.


----------



## tejukondal

ian.thomas said:


> Thanks Mate and congrats. I somehow managed it.
> The thing is for SS I have 70 points so won't it be fast.
> How long will 189 take.
> At the moment I think I will hit that apply visa button and fill in the form. At least I will get a bridging A visa
> My current visa may be nacelles tomorrow when DIAC opens
> Btw are in Aus?


Yeah i m in sydney... How abt u?
Did u mean ur current visa may be cancelled tomorrow? 

Btw, since u have got the invite, i dont think the no of points u have effects the speed of your grant... Experts, please correct if i m wrong...


----------



## tejukondal

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Did anyone submitted the EOI for 1st April round. I submitted on 28th of March. And will have to check with my agent if I was invited or not.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Abhishek


It is most likely tat u wud have got an invite... I applied on same day with 60 and got it...all the best...


----------



## superm

tejukondal said:


> Yeah i m in sydney... How abt u?
> Did u mean ur current visa may be cancelled tomorrow?
> 
> Btw, since u have got the invite, i dont think the no of points u have effects the speed of your grant... Experts, please correct if i m wrong...


you are right.. does not matter how many points you have after invited!


----------



## noobrex

Does it take more than 4 weeks for ACS results ?


----------



## noobrex

Has anyone who applied around 12 March, got their ACS results.


----------



## rvijay

noobrex said:


> Does it take more than 4 weeks for ACS results ?





noobrex said:


> Has anyone who applied around 12 March, got their ACS results.


It could take anywhere between 18 days upto 6-7 weeks.
I guess many who applied & moved to Stage 4 around 20 Feb are still awaiting their results.


----------



## starwars123

HI,

ACS applied on 4th Feb for me and 16th Feb for my Husband through RPL. It moved to stage 4 ona couple of days (dont remember the exact date). But still its in with asessor state. When can i expect the result? Everyone applied after us are getting the result. Is there something for us to be panicked about?


----------



## ian.thomas

tejukondal said:


> Yeah i m in sydney... How abt u?
> Did u mean ur current visa may be cancelled tomorrow?
> 
> Btw, since u have got the invite, i dont think the no of points u have effects the speed of your grant... Experts, please correct if i m wrong...


Thanks Mate,
I am in Sydney too. 
Yeah I am going to file 189 today. 
Not sure how many details we have to fill in. 
I think I will have to key in my CV details for visa fees if I am not wrong. 
If all goes well how much time do you think will it take for visa grant. 
Cheers


----------



## ian.thomas

sajeesh salim said:


> the status should change to case fanalized, then only we can get a mail..istnt it?


True.


----------



## noobrex

rvijay said:


> It could take anywhere between 18 days upto 6-7 weeks.
> I guess many who applied & moved to Stage 4 around 20 Feb are still awaiting their results.


Thanks for resolving my query.

Also, you applied for software tester, dont you need 7 in each for clearing the victoria as all the other states have now capped ?


----------



## SS28

starwars123 said:


> HI,
> 
> ACS applied on 4th Feb for me and 16th Feb for my Husband through RPL. It moved to stage 4 ona couple of days (dont remember the exact date). But still its in with asessor state. When can i expect the result? Everyone applied after us are getting the result. Is there something for us to be panicked about?


Same is the case for me, mine moved to stage 4 on 12 Feb, but still it shows with assessor. I am freaking out now


----------



## rvijay

noobrex said:


> Thanks for resolving my query.
> 
> Also, you applied for software tester, dont you need 7 in each for clearing the victoria as all the other states have now capped ?


Yes that is right, I have 7.


----------



## noobrex

rvijay said:


> Yes that is right, I have 7.


Great, I have not been able to get 7 in writing since last 3 times always 6.5 I have over 8 in otherz


----------



## starwars123

SS28 said:


> Same is the case for me, mine moved to stage 4 on 12 Feb, but still it shows with assessor. I am freaking out now


Hoping for the best


----------



## tejukondal

SS28 said:


> Same is the case for me, mine moved to stage 4 on 12 Feb, but still it shows with assessor. I am freaking out now


Hey buddy, u shud get the result within next 4-5 working days if not earlier... U will definitely make it to next EOI round on 22nd...


----------



## tejukondal

ian.thomas said:


> Thanks Mate,
> I am in Sydney too.
> Yeah I am going to file 189 today.
> Not sure how many details we have to fill in.
> I think I will have to key in my CV details for visa fees if I am not wrong.
> If all goes well how much time do you think will it take for visa grant.
> Cheers


I think we are looking at 2 months from now on... 
I just Launched my visa application today itself... Now onto uploading the docs which will take a while...


----------



## ian.thomas

tejukondal said:


> I think we are looking at 2 months from now on...
> I just Launched my visa application today itself... Now onto uploading the docs which will take a while...


Cool. All the best
Where do we have to upload the docs.


----------



## Haseeb.hasan

hi guys,
i have a question..kindly help me in it...
in ACS assessment ,my current experience wasn't considered and marked as "insufficient information"...when i asked the reason they told me that my experience wasn't have the current date under the signature (WTF)..and they asked me to review your case in case you need to include that...but despite this my assessment was positive...with 7 year of professional experience....
my question is?
what about the CO....will he ask to review the ASSESSMENT 
or i need to just send the updated document with date mentioned properly....as my assessment is already positive...
my points breakdown include 8+ experience including current employment..what would i do now?


----------



## joluwarrior

Haseeb.hasan said:


> hi guys,
> i have a question..kindly help me in it...
> in ACS assessment ,my current experience wasn't considered and marked as "insufficient information"...when i asked the reason they told me that my experience wasn't have the current date under the signature (WTF)..and they asked me to review your case in case you need to include that...but despite this my assessment was positive...with 7 year of professional experience....
> my question is?
> what about the CO....will he ask to review the ASSESSMENT
> or i need to just send the updated document with date mentioned properly....as my assessment is already positive...
> my points breakdown include 8+ experience including current employment..what would i do now?


Can you share the complete sentence written in the result, about your current employment ? Do remove the personal details.


----------



## Haseeb.hasan

joluwarrior said:


> Can you share the complete sentence written in the result, about your current employment ? Do remove the personal details.


Dates: 03/11 - 12/12
Position: Principal Software Engg- Not Assessible due to insufficient Details
Employer: XXXXXX

inspite it my assessment is positive under 261313(Software Engineer)
and qualification is assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with major in Computing..


----------



## joluwarrior

Haseeb.hasan said:


> Dates: 03/11 - 12/12
> Position: Principal Software Engg- Not Assessible due to insufficient Details
> Employer: XXXXXX
> 
> inspite it my assessment is positive under 261313(Software Engineer)
> and qualification is assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with major in Computing..


Firstly, am surprised that ACS didn't ask you for an explanation before drafting the result.

Secondly, I doubt DIAC will acknowledge your work experience if it is not assessed. As points for skilled employment can only be claimed, if that experience closely matches to your nominated occupation or is closely related to your nominated occupation. In either case, ACS has drawn a blank for your current employment and that disturbs me.

Have you thought of a review with ACS with updated documentation ?


----------



## Haseeb.hasan

joluwarrior said:


> Firstly, am surprised that ACS didn't ask you for an explanation before drafting the result.
> 
> Secondly, I doubt DIAC will acknowledge your work experience if it is not assessed. As points for skilled employment can only be claimed, if that experience closely matches to your nominated occupation or is closely related to your nominated occupation. In either case, ACS has drawn a blank for your current employment and that disturbs me.
> 
> Have you thought of a review with ACS with updated documentation ?


i didn't reveiw the case...perhaps my agent who is very experienced in migration has a stance that ACS only task is to evaluate whether the given person is eligible for the migration or not and fall under the section defined i.e. 261313...
so as we have +ve assessment the DIAC will assess and verify your each n every detail again...including current employer.


----------



## joluwarrior

Haseeb.hasan said:


> i didn't reveiw the case...perhaps my agent who is very experienced in migration has a stance that ACS only task is to evaluate whether the given person is eligible for the migration or not and fall under the section defined i.e. 261313...
> so as we have +ve assessment the DIAC will assess and verify your each n every detail again...including current employer.


That's what keeps me surprised. You have been deemed as eligible, but partly.
So when DIAC will evaluate your skilled employment period, how will it know if your current employment is suitable to the nominated occupation ?

You will submit your work ref. letters to DIAC, but in this situation I think DIAC will not be able to conclude on your current employment as they do not have an opinion from the relevant assessment authority as well. So a passible fallout may be that you are asked to get current employemnt assessed.


----------



## Haseeb.hasan

joluwarrior said:


> That's what keeps me surprised. You have been deemed as eligible, but partly.
> So when DIAC will evaluate your skilled employment period, how will it know if your current employment is suitable to the nominated occupation ?
> 
> You will submit your work ref. letters to DIAC, but in this situation I think DIAC will not be able to conclude on your current employment as they do not have an opinion from the relevant assessment authority as well. So a passible fallout may be that you are asked to get current employemnt assessed.


this is what i have in my mind...but my agent is very confident that it will not happen..hoping for the best...in case it happen i think they will pend my case untill the assessment.


----------



## Hrsid

hi All,

Is it important to mention 'last drawn salary' on the employer's certificates for ACS assessment? 

OR Is it required at some later stage for DIAC ? 

Thanx in advance...


----------



## tejukondal

ian.thomas said:


> Cool. All the best
> Where do we have to upload the docs.


Hey ian.. Once u submit the application and make the payment.. U will be navigated to that page automatically...
Just follow the instructions and u shud be ok...


----------



## sss.shastry

joluwarrior said:


> That's ok. Don't worry.
> While lodging your visa application, you will be uploading your pay slips till the recent month. So no problem.
> As a pointer, even I had put a "To Date" as the EOI submission date. No objections with the CO, as long as you are gonna submit eviodence of continuity of the employment. In the worst case, you might have to submit a work ref. letter of a recent date.
> 
> Btw, did your ITA have a date of 31.03 ?


Thanks for the response JoluWarrior.
My ITA has date of 31st May, 2013.

~Venkat


----------



## sss.shastry

Guys,

2 more questions :

1. Do I need to get the PCC for my Kid who is 2 years old?
2. I stayed in UK for around 16 months in 4 different visits (3m, 5m, 6m, 3m). Do I still need to get the PCC from UK?

~Venkat


----------



## joluwarrior

Hrsid said:


> hi All,
> 
> Is it important to mention 'last drawn salary' on the employer's certificates for ACS assessment?
> 
> OR Is it required at some later stage for DIAC ?
> 
> Thanx in advance...


Not required in either.
For DIAC, you would be submitting payslips separately.


----------



## joluwarrior

sss.shastry said:


> Guys,
> 
> 2 more questions :
> 
> 1. Do I need to get the PCC for my Kid who is 2 years old?
> 2. I stayed in UK for around 16 months in 4 different visits (3m, 5m, 6m, 3m). Do I still need to get the PCC from UK?
> 
> ~Venkat


1. No
2. Yes, required if stayed 12 months or more in the last 10 years, since you turned 16.


----------



## sss.shastry

joluwarrior said:


> 1. No
> 2. Yes, required if stayed 12 months or more in the last 10 years, since you turned 16.


JoluWarrior,

Is PCC required even if it's not a 16months stay in single visit?
As I said, all the times, I didn't stay for more than 6 months in one visit and My agent is saying that it's not required. 

~Venkat


----------



## karenSt

Hi all,
Curious to know- is it important to stick to your company until you are granted visa 189/190? Hw does it help?
I have submitted ACS on 7Feb and awaiting results however I may have to leave my current employment soon due to change in personal cirumstances- am worried if it affects residency application at any stage then should I resist the decision of changing employer or leaving job for sometime!!
please help.....


----------



## Ajan

joluwarrior said:


> Not required in either.
> For DIAC, you would be submitting payslips separately.



joluwarrior

This is my third company and I dont have haveany payslis from my first company because they dont give it but I have my Income Tax payment document.
1. Should we have each and every month pay slip from the start?(to submit at any point of time)


----------



## Haseeb.hasan

dude you hsud stick to it untill you get the EOI invitation and after lodging visa the CO can ask you anything related to your current employer...


----------



## karenSt

thanks for the reply guy
Yeah thought so would be the case 
calls for more patience now!!



Haseeb.hasan said:


> dude you hsud stick to it untill you get the EOI invitation and after lodging visa the CO can ask you anything related to your current employer...


----------



## shehryar2013

friends,
is it true that DIAC deducts 5 years of your Work experience if you are assessed by ACS as AQF Associate Degree and not Bachelors or Masters degree?
Please reply.


----------



## joluwarrior

sss.shastry said:


> JoluWarrior,
> 
> Is PCC required even if it's not a 16months stay in single visit?
> As I said, all the times, I didn't stay for more than 6 months in one visit and My agent is saying that it's not required.
> 
> ~Venkat


DIAC doesn't really mention if they accept the case where the applicant may have stayed in batches. 12 months or more in last 10 years. Those are pretty much the data points. So even if I enter and exit every month for 2 years and thus totaling more than 12 months , don't see a reason why PCC wouldn't be required. 

However I will also request you to browse this forum as there are many members with such cases. Their experiences will also give you some insight.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## joluwarrior

Ajan said:


> joluwarrior
> 
> This is my third company and I dont have haveany payslis from my first company because they dont give it but I have my Income Tax payment document.
> 1. Should we have each and every month pay slip from the start?(to submit at any point of time)


How about bank statements from your time in the first company ?

Pay slips not all are required. I used for the recent 6 months in the past. Bank statements however can be provided for such longer time period. 

In fact, for one member here, CO requested bank statement for 9 years during processing 

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## ian.thomas

tejukondal said:


> Hey ian.. Once u submit the application and make the payment.. U will be navigated to that page automatically...
> Just follow the instructions and u shud be ok...


Thanks a lot mate.
BTW what all documents do we need to upload.. 
If i dont have tax invoices do I have to upload payslip for every month and for how many years of work experience...


----------



## Ajan

joluwarrior said:


> How about bank statements from your time in the first company ?
> 
> Pay slips not all are required. I used for the recent 6 months in the past. Bank statements however can be provided for such longer time period.
> 
> In fact, for one member here, CO requested bank statement for 9 years during processing
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


Thanks

That was in two different countries (SL and UK but same company) where I don't have any bank account because when I move from there I have closed the accounts. but I have payslip with company stamp chop for more that 2 years. I this this longer period should be well enough isn't it?

Thanks


----------



## sajeesh salim

the status shows, case finalized........pray time....


----------



## Khan_Oz

sajeesh salim said:


> the status shows, case finalized........pray time....


all the best...I had applied on 4th feb and it still shows as with assessor
when had you applied.


----------



## sajeesh salim

Khan_Oz said:


> all the best...I had applied on 4th feb and it still shows as with assessor
> when had you applied.


Same date....when it was moved to 4th stage?


----------



## sajeesh salim

Waiting for result....


----------



## Khan_Oz

sajeesh salim said:


> Same date....when it was moved to 4th stage?


I think it was 13th or 14th...was yours also around same date?


----------



## LohPurush

*Best Luck Friend!!!*



sajeesh salim said:


> Waiting for result....


Best luck sajeesh_salim!!!

BTW, when did your application move to stage 4?
Could you write a signature for yourself?


----------



## sajeesh salim

Khan_Oz said:


> I think it was 13th or 14th...was yours also around same date?


I think mine was in seventh of feb..so within two days your status will change..


----------



## sajeesh salim

ddotD said:


> Best luck sajeesh_salim!!!
> 
> BTW, when did your application move to stage 4?
> Could you write a signature for yourself?


On the 7th...tonight I will make a siggy...now I am in phone....


----------



## noobrex

ddotD said:


> Best luck sajeesh_salim!!!
> 
> BTW, when did your application move to stage 4?
> Could you write a signature for yourself?


Why was your ACS rejected earlier ? and how long did it take the ACS to assess ?


----------



## noobrex

sajeesh salim said:


> the status shows, case finalized........pray time....


When did you file ?


----------



## VenuKumar

Got +ve result from ACS today, Submitted on 6-Feb-2013. Submitted my EOI. :clap2:

All the best to all people here !!


----------



## noobrex

sss.shastry said:


> Guys,
> 
> 2 more questions :
> 
> 1. Do I need to get the PCC for my Kid who is 2 years old?
> 2. I stayed in UK for around 16 months in 4 different visits (3m, 5m, 6m, 3m). Do I still need to get the PCC from UK?
> 
> ~Venkat


Venkat does 6.5 IELTS work, I heard we need to have 7 in each ?


----------



## noobrex

VenuKumar said:


> Got +ve result from ACS today, Submitted on 6-Feb-2013. Submitted my EOI. :clap2:
> 
> All the best to all people here !!


Congrats, which code did you apply for ? and have you done your IELTS ?


----------



## joluwarrior

VenuKumar said:


> Got +ve result from ACS today, Submitted on 6-Feb-2013. Submitted my EOI. :clap2:
> 
> All the best to all people here !!


Congratulations !!


----------



## joluwarrior

noobrex said:


> Venkat does 6.5 IELTS work, I heard we need to have 7 in each ?


Pls. specify the details for whom are you asking the IELTS required score for, as different requirements have been set bsed on differect factors e.g. applicant type, occupation etc.


----------



## noobrex

joluwarrior said:


> Pls. specify the details for whom are you asking the IELTS required score for, as different requirements have been set bsed on differect factors e.g. applicant type, occupation etc.


Software Testers ?


----------



## joluwarrior

Ajan said:


> Thanks
> 
> That was in two different countries (SL and UK but same company) where I don't have any bank account because when I move from there I have closed the accounts. but I have payslip with company stamp chop for more that 2 years. I this this longer period should be well enough isn't it?
> 
> Thanks


The primary idea to be followed is that the more evidence you provide to assert the genuity of your application, the smoother, faster and less doubtful your case' processing. Now this does not mean that if you can't provide bank statements for example, your employment is fake.
I understand that you might have closed the accounts. But normally banks also send monthly account ledger by email if you have registered for email correspondence. So do you have any in your email ?
If the bank has a branch in your current location, can you approach them and ask for a consolidated statement for a specified time period ?

Provided you go ahead without bank statement, but upload all pay slips for 2 years, it is likely that CO may ask for bank statements and then you might have to justify him the details you mention here. So I would suggest you to keep that note in your mind as you progress.


----------



## joluwarrior

noobrex said:


> Software Testers ?


1. If you are the primary applicant/main applicant, you would need minimum 6 score in each IELTS section, to demonstrate competence in English. However, this doesn't fetch you points.

2. To claim points from IELTS score, you need 7 or more in each IELTS section.

3. Since your nominated occupation is in CSOL, also check if some states have a different/higher IELTS score requirement than DIAC.

4. If you are secondary applicant/partner/spouse aged 18 years or older and your primary applicant is claiming partner skills, you would need minimum 6 score in each IELTS section.

5. If you are secondary applicant/partner/spouse/migrating dependent aged 18 years or older and partner skills are not being claimed, you would need 4.5 score overall.


----------



## noobrex

joluwarrior said:


> 1. If you are the primary applicant/main applicant, you would need minimum 6 score in each IELTS section, to demonstrate competence in English. However, this doesn't fetch you points.
> 
> 2. To claim points from IELTS score, you need 7 or more in each IELTS section.
> 
> 3. Since your nominated occupation is in CSOL, also check if some states have a different/higher IELTS score requirement than DIAC.


Thanks for clarrification.

My agent however tells me that I can only goto victoria now and for that I need at least 7 band in each as required. I have tried giving the exam 4 times and always getting 6.5 in writing. I dont know how can i help my self get that 7 band in writing.


----------



## noobrex

joluwarrior said:


> 1. If you are the primary applicant/main applicant, you would need minimum 6 score in each IELTS section, to demonstrate competence in English. However, this doesn't fetch you points.
> 
> 2. To claim points from IELTS score, you need 7 or more in each IELTS section.
> 
> 3. Since your nominated occupation is in CSOL, also check if some states have a different/higher IELTS score requirement than DIAC.
> 
> 4. If you are secondary applicant/partner/spouse aged 18 years or older and your primary applicant is claiming partner skills, you would need minimum 6 score in each IELTS section.
> 
> 5. If you are secondary applicant/partner/spouse/migrating dependent aged 18 years or older and partner skills are not being claimed, you would need 4.5 score overall.


Can you explain a bit more on -

4. If you are secondary applicant/partner/spouse aged 18 years or older and your primary applicant is claiming partner skills, you would need minimum 6 score in each IELTS section.

5. If you are secondary applicant/partner/spouse/migrating dependent aged 18 years or older and partner skills are not being claimed, you would need 4.5 score overall.


----------



## maximus_xps

tejukondal said:


> Hey buddy, u shud get the result within next 4-5 working days if not earlier... U will definitely make it to next EOI round on 22nd...


Submitted my application to ACS of 21st Feb, moved to stage 4 on the 24th. Hope I'll get my assessment done in a week or two. 

Should I alert my previous employers/Managers who signed the reference letters to expect a call from the ACS


----------



## sajeesh salim

noobrex said:


> when did you file ?


4th feb


----------



## joluwarrior

noobrex said:


> Can you explain a bit more on -
> 
> 4. If you are secondary applicant/partner/spouse aged 18 years or older and your primary applicant is claiming partner skills, you would need minimum 6 score in each IELTS section.
> 
> 5. If you are secondary applicant/partner/spouse/migrating dependent aged 18 years or older and partner skills are not being claimed, you would need 4.5 score overall.


These 2 points are for the other applicants in your visa application. I believe you are the primary applicant.

Apart from you, any other applicant/family member in your application aged 18 years or older have to prove functional English ability.

Among other applicants, there is a distinction between your spouse/partner and other migrating dependents e.g. child.

*Case I:*
Your spouse also has a commendable professional career and so you decide to claim 5 points for her skills as partner in EOI. In order to claim those 5 points, your spouse would have to achieve mimimum of 6 band in each section od IELTS. There is no other option to demonstrate her English competency in this case.

*Case II:*
Your spouse is just an applicant and you are not claiming her skills. In this case, there are many ways (I said only IELTS way in previous comment) to demonstrate competency in English. Check this link for the various ways --> Functional English
So if you opt for IELTS in this case, score required is 4.5 overall. Another way opted by many people is to provide a letter from University/College which specifies that she has received higher qualification in English.


----------



## joluwarrior

noobrex said:


> Thanks for clarrification.
> 
> My agent however tells me that I can only goto victoria now and for that I need at least 7 band in each as required. I have tried giving the exam 4 times and always getting 6.5 in writing. I dont know how can i help my self get that 7 band in writing.


Be alert on the following points in Writing section.

1. Word overflow
2. Inappropriateness of your passage to the question asked.
3. Logical Sequence.

These 3 points harm a lot and often bring down the score more rapidly than a couple of spelling mistakes or grammatical mistakes.
At the end of every day, practise scripting down your day's events and check these 3 points. Get opinion from your family members/colleagues on your passages. Then you can move on to practise IELTS sample questions in writing.


----------



## praskr

Hi All,
Do we need to post the hard copies of documents uploaded in ACS portal for assessment ?

Thanks


----------



## rvijay

praskr said:


> Hi All,
> Do we need to post the hard copies of documents uploaded in ACS portal for assessment ?
> 
> Thanks


Not required.


----------



## harshaldesai

Hello All,

We applied for ACS for my wife on 21st Feb as she is the primary applicant and i am secondary. I wanted to clarify a few doubts.

1. We need to apply for EOI only once she has recd a positive reply from ACS & has cleared her IELTS?

2. I have a formal education in English in my under grad and also have a Msc. Degree from a UK University. Do i need to give IELTS?

3. We applied for her ACS on 21st Feb 2013. I came to know from various posts that for most it has taken approx 8 weeks to get a response. Her IELTS is scheduled for 27th April 2013. So, lets say IF we clear IELTS & ACS assessment and apply for EOI around 2nd week May, what is the approx time frame we should wait for FINAL response about PR?

Regards,


----------



## rvijay

noobrex said:


> Thanks for clarrification.
> 
> My agent however tells me that I can only goto victoria now and for that I need at least 7 band in each as required. I have tried giving the exam 4 times and always getting 6.5 in writing. I dont know how can i help my self get that 7 band in writing.


Go through YouTube videos (there was one titled argumentative essay), follow the tips/ strategies given in various sites.. And don't write more than 30 lines for the essay. Plan before you write, jot down points, idioms and phrases that you are comfortable with(remember they need to be apt to the subject).


----------



## LohPurush

*Congrats!!!*



VenuKumar said:


> Got +ve result from ACS today, Submitted on 6-Feb-2013. Submitted my EOI. :clap2:
> 
> All the best to all people here !!


Congrats VenuKumar !!!:clap2:

Best luck ahead!

BTW, when did it move to stage 4 ?


----------



## joluwarrior

harshaldesai said:


> Hello All,
> 
> We applied for ACS for my wife on 21st Feb as she is the primary applicant and i am secondary. I wanted to clarify a few doubts.
> 
> 1. We need to apply for EOI only once she has recd a positive reply from ACS & has cleared her IELTS?
> 
> 2. I have a formal education in English in my under grad and also have a Msc. Degree from a UK University. Do i need to give IELTS?
> 
> 3. We applied for her ACS on 21st Feb 2013. I came to know from various posts that for most it has taken approx 8 weeks to get a response. Her IELTS is scheduled for 27th April 2013. So, lets say IF we clear IELTS & ACS assessment and apply for EOI around 2nd week May, what is the approx time frame we should wait for FINAL response about PR?
> 
> Regards,


Nice to see a fellow Amdavadi here  All the best through the migration process !!

1. EOI now would be meaningless as you won't reach 60 points, since IELTS score and ACS result are still pending. So complete and submit the EOI once you ahve all the ammunition ready.

2. IELTS one of the ways. Another way would be to provide a letter from University/College which specifies that she has received higher qualification in English. 

3. Fianl response for PR i.e. Grant Letter is still quite far ahead for you guys. After you receive invitation, you will have to lodge your visa application. Then 7-10 weeks to get a CO. So once you lodge visa application, it would be about 2 months or more, depending on the case, to finally get the grant letter.


----------



## harshaldesai

joluwarrior said:


> Nice to see a fellow Amdavadi here  All the best through the migration process !!
> 
> 1. EOI now would be meaningless as you won't reach 60 points, since IELTS score and ACS result are still pending. So complete and submit the EOI once you ahve all the ammunition ready.
> 
> 2. IELTS one of the ways. Another way would be to provide a letter from University/College which specifies that she has received higher qualification in English.
> 
> 3. Fianl response for PR i.e. Grant Letter is still quite far ahead for you guys. After you receive invitation, you will have to lodge your visa application. Then 7-10 weeks to get a CO. So once you lodge visa application, it would be about 2 months or more, depending on the case, to finally get the grant letter.


Thanks for your help. 

1. Will wait for EOI application till we are sorted from ACS & IELTS

2. I have documents from Uni in UK clarifying that education recd in English. 

3. So once we apply for EOI, IF selected, we get Invitation and once we get that, we lodge application as per their guideline. i am sorry for being a noob, but what is "CO"? 

my understanding is ACS > IELTS > EOI > Invitation > Grant > VISA. 

:fingerscrossed:

Regards,


----------



## praskr

Hi All,
Where to upload vendor certification in ACS online assessment form ?

Thanks


----------



## tejukondal

maximus_xps said:


> Submitted my application to ACS of 21st Feb, moved to stage 4 on the 24th. Hope I'll get my assessment done in a week or two.
> 
> Should I alert my previous employers/Managers who signed the reference letters to expect a call from the ACS


Yeah... If u can, its probably worth notifying them... 

You may not get ur result in a week looking at the current timelines.. Givw it 10 days to 2 weeks more... All the best...


----------



## noobrex

joluwarrior said:


> Be alert on the following points in Writing section.
> 
> 1. Word overflow
> 2. Inappropriateness of your passage to the question asked.
> 3. Logical Sequence.
> 
> These 3 points harm a lot and often bring down the score more rapidly than a couple of spelling mistakes or grammatical mistakes.
> At the end of every day, practise scripting down your day's events and check these 3 points. Get opinion from your family members/colleagues on your passages. Then you can move on to practise IELTS sample questions in writing.


Thanks a lot buddy, I have started taking classes at British council. Also, would definitely work on the above points.


----------



## noobrex

tejukondal said:


> Yeah... If u can, its probably worth notifying them...
> 
> You may not get ur result in a week looking at the current timelines.. Givw it 10 days to 2 weeks more... All the best...


What are the current timelines for ACS, I re-applied for ACS on 12th of March. When would I get my results ? Last time they gave results in 19 days.


----------



## joluwarrior

harshaldesai said:


> Thanks for your help.
> 
> 1. Will wait for EOI application till we are sorted from ACS & IELTS
> 
> 2. I have documents from Uni in UK clarifying that education recd in English.
> 
> 3. So once we apply for EOI, IF selected, we get Invitation and once we get that, we lodge application as per their guideline. i am sorry for being a noob, but what is "CO"?
> 
> my understanding is ACS > IELTS > EOI > Invitation > Grant > VISA.
> 
> :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Regards,


CO --> Case Officer ( the person who evaluates your case and woulf give you the Grant ).

_I will just add to your understanding.
ACS > IELTS > EOI > Invitation > Visa Application > Medicals + PCC > Grant._

The grant letter you get itself can be used to travel. You need not have a visa label in your passport, unless specifically mentioned in your grant letter.


----------



## harshaldesai

joluwarrior said:


> CO --> Case Office ( the person who evaluates your case and woulf give you the Grant ).
> 
> _I will just add to your understanding.
> ACS > IELTS > EOI > Invitation > Visa Application > Medicals + PCC > Grant._
> 
> The grant letter you get itself can be used to travel. You need not have a visa label in your passport, unless specifically mentioned in your grant letter.


Thanks,

So i need not worry about medicals or PCC at this stage. 

I need to sort EOI first and then and then bother about PCC & Medicals when asked to. Since you are also from Amdawad, Can you please guide me a bit on PCC. How simple or difficult it is? do we need any forms for it or just walk in to the police station of our area?


----------



## noobrex

joluwarrior said:


> These 2 points are for the other applicants in your visa application. I believe you are the primary applicant.
> 
> Apart from you, any other applicant/family member in your application aged 18 years or older have to prove functional English ability.
> 
> Among other applicants, there is a distinction between your spouse/partner and other migrating dependents e.g. child.
> 
> *Case I:*
> Your spouse also has a commendable professional career and so you decide to claim 5 points for her skills as partner in EOI. In order to claim those 5 points, your spouse would have to achieve mimimum of 6 band in each section od IELTS. There is no other option to demonstrate her English competency in this case.
> 
> *Case II:*
> Your spouse is just an applicant and you are not claiming her skills. In this case, there are many ways (I said only IELTS way in previous comment) to demonstrate competency in English. Check this link for the various ways --> Functional English
> So if you opt for IELTS in this case, score required is 4.5 overall. Another way opted by many people is to provide a letter from University/College which specifies that she has received higher qualification in English.


Thanks again for the detailed response, Could you please share the other ways 
* "In this case, there are many ways (I said only IELTS way in previous comment) to demonstrate competency in English. "* 

My wife has done her Bsc and all her education has been done in English. Could you also guide me if there is any other way.


----------



## joluwarrior

harshaldesai said:


> Thanks,
> 
> So i need not worry about medicals or PCC at this stage.
> 
> I need to sort EOI first and then and then bother about PCC & Medicals when asked to. Since you are also from Amdawad, Can you please guide me a bit on PCC. How simple or difficult it is? do we need any forms for it or just walk in to the police station of our area?


You are right. PCC and Medicals need not be bothered about now.

Right now, IELTS, ACS result and EOI should be the areas of focus. Additionally, if you guys are gonna claim partner skills, then your skills assessment and IELTS results also need to be made ready before EOI submission.

Also keep an eye on the occupational ceiling for your spouse' nominated occupation, after each invitation round. Do note that if the occupational ceiling is hit, invitations would be stalled for that occupation in SkillSelect.

For me, I took India PCC from the Indian Embassy in Kuwait, as I live in Kuwait at present. In India, it is issued by RPO/PSK in your city. So you gotta approach them. That's pretty much what I can help in terms of getting PCC in India as I am not well aware of the current procedures. However, you can browse the website for Ministry of External Affairs. Also you can browse through this forum to get info on obtaining PCC in India.

In your case, PCC from UK might also be required, provided you were in UK for more than 12 months in the last 10 years.


----------



## joluwarrior

noobrex said:


> Thanks again for the detailed response, Could you please share the other ways
> * "In this case, there are many ways (I said only IELTS way in previous comment) to demonstrate competency in English. "*
> 
> My wife has done her Bsc and all her education has been done in English. Could you also guide me if there is any other way.


Pls. check the link I shared in my previous post. All the ways are mentioned there. Pls. save me a Copy-->Paste


----------



## harshaldesai

joluwarrior said:


> You are right. PCC and Medicals need not be bothered about now.
> 
> Right now, IELTS, ACS result and EOI should be the areas of focus. Additionally, if you guys are gonna claim partner skills, then your skills assessment and IELTS results also need to be made ready before EOI submission.
> 
> Also keep an eye on the occupational ceiling for your spouse' nominated occupation, after each invitation round. Do note that if the occupational ceiling is hit, invitations would be stalled for that occupation in SkillSelect.
> 
> For me, I took India PCC from the Indian Embassy in Kuwait, as I live in Kuwait at present. In India, it is issued by RPO/PSK in your city. So you gotta approach them. That's pretty much what I can help in terms of getting PCC in India as I am not well aware of the current procedures. However, you can browse the website for Ministry of External Affairs. Also you can browse through this forum to get info on obtaining PCC in India.
> 
> In your case, PCC from UK might also be required, provided you were in UK for more than 12 months in the last 10 years.


will wait and watch till we get ACS response & sort IELTS. 

PCC & Meds can wait. 

PCC from UK? will have to find out how can that be sorted. can you please share how can we keep an eye on occupational ceiling?


----------



## joluwarrior

harshaldesai said:


> will wait and watch till we get ACS response & sort IELTS.
> 
> PCC & Meds can wait.
> 
> PCC from UK? will have to find out how can that be sorted. can you please share how can we keep an eye on occupational ceiling?


For UK PCC, you will get a lot of info in this forum as there are so many Indian members who have done that.

For occupational ceiling, go to SkillSelect and then navigate to the tab title *Reports*, then scroll down and expand the node *Occupation Ceilings*


----------



## VenuKumar

ddotD said:


> Congrats VenuKumar !!!:clap2:
> 
> Best luck ahead!
> 
> BTW, when did it move to stage 4 ?



Thank you 
It moved to stage 4 on 12-Feb-2013.


----------



## sajeesh salim

Just now recieved result..it is possitive and approved as software engineer 261313.but my experienec is in software tester....


----------



## joluwarrior

sajeesh salim said:


> Just now recieved result..it is possitive and approved as software engineer 261313.but my experienec is in software tester....


Congratulations !!
Had you already applied for SS ?


----------



## sajeesh salim

joluwarrior said:


> congratulations !!
> Had you already applied for ss ?


waiting for ielts result.if i got 7 band, no need of ss.i guess


----------



## noobrex

How long is it taking for ACS assessment results to arrive, Previously when I filled the application I got the positive assessment results with in 19 days. Can any one give me the maximum time frame ?

Also, I re-filled as I could not get 7 in writing, I am still trying but I am not sure If I would be able to to since I have been getting all 8s apart from 6.5 that I have been getting in writing. Since, my last 4 tries. I am re-appearing for IELTS on 27th April. But I was not sure, so I re-filled any how for ACS re-assessment. 

I have re-filled the application on 12th March (my agent filled it for me). As per my estimate from previous experience, I should have received the results till now. Am I missing something.


----------



## joluwarrior

sajeesh salim said:


> waiting for ielts result.if i got 7 band, no need of ss.i guess


Yeah. Go for SC 189 now.


----------



## LohPurush

*congo man!!*



sajeesh salim said:


> Just now recieved result..it is possitive and approved as software engineer 261313.but my experienec is in software tester....


Congrats sajeesh_salim, :clap2:.

Best Luck ahead!!!


----------



## RK3

noobrex said:


> How long is it taking for ACS assessment results to arrive, Previously when I filled the application I got the positive assessment results with in 19 days. Can any one give me the maximum time frame ?
> 
> Also, I re-filled as I could not get 7 in writing, I am still trying but I am not sure If I would be able to to since I have been getting all 8s apart from 6.5 that I have been getting in writing. Since, my last 4 tries. I am re-appearing for IELTS on 27th April. But I was not sure, so I re-filled any how for ACS re-assessment.
> 
> I have re-filled the application on 12th March (my agent filled it for me). As per my estimate from previous experience, I should have received the results till now. Am I missing something.


Well, these days its taking 30 - 60 days to get ACS result. Many folks applied on first and second week of Feb haven't received their result yet. Unless you are extremely lucky, you can't expect your result prior to April last or May first according to the current trend. AL the best for a favorable result


----------



## harshaldesai

RK3 said:


> Well, these days its taking 30 - 60 days to get ACS result. Many folks applied on first and second week of Feb haven't received their result yet. Unless you are extremely lucky, you can't expect your result prior to April last or May first according to the current trend. AL the best for a favorable result


I applied for ACS on 21st Feb 2013 and since almost 27th Feb my application is on Stage 4. 

Awaiting update from ACS. Hope it comes soon. IELTS is scheduled for 27th April. So anyways its a wait and watch situation.


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

Hi All,

I received the invitation for 189 Yesterday. 


Regards,

Abhishek


----------



## joluwarrior

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received the invitation for 189 Yesterday.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Abhishek


Congratulations :clap2:


----------



## Khan_Oz

Congrats Abhishek and Sajeesh


----------



## harshaldesai

maximus_xps said:


> Submitted my application to ACS of 21st Feb, moved to stage 4 on the 24th. Hope I'll get my assessment done in a week or two.
> 
> Should I alert my previous employers/Managers who signed the reference letters to expect a call from the ACS


Hi,

I too applied to ACS on 21st Feb. Moved to stage 4 a couple of days later. Kindly keep your result status posted so we know approx how much to expect the results in. 

Thank You.


----------



## mandarn10

i applied on 15th Feb and still in Stage4. Kept fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


----------



## h3rdna

So after two months of waiting, my application's status changed today, but not from 4 to 5 but back to 3. They are asking for more documentation stating that my references had a few "generic" terms for my work descriptions and they need more clarity. What a huge waste of time. Sigh.


----------



## sajeesh salim

h3rdna said:


> So after two months of waiting, my application's status changed today, but not from 4 to 5 but back to 3. They are asking for more documentation stating that my references had a few "generic" terms for my work descriptions and they need more clarity. What a huge waste of time. Sigh.


just do it quickly.your case will be fanilized within two three days...


----------



## sajeesh salim

mandarn10 said:


> i applied on 15th Feb and still in Stage4. Kept fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


next wee you may get result....


----------



## h3rdna

sajeesh salim said:


> just do it quickly.your case will be fanilized within two three days...


thanks, will do. i already sent requests for the new job letters..hope that doesn't take long but I realise that patience is the name of the game where this whole visa thing is concerned


----------



## starwars123

*Waiting *

Hi,

I applied on Feb 4th and it moved to stage 4 in a couple of days. Still its "with assessor" only. Am perplexed  Any idea when i can get my result?


----------



## LohPurush

starwars123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied on Feb 4th and it moved to stage 4 in a couple of days. Still its "with assessor" only. Am perplexed  Any idea when i can get my result?


You probably should have got it by the recent trends since some of those whose application moved to stage IV on 6th, 8th etc. have got their results. 
Yours should be on the way, perhaps you might get as early as today.
Be patient.


----------



## starwars123

ddotD said:


> You probably should have got it by the recent trends since some of those whose application moved to stage IV on 6th, 8th etc. have got their results.
> Yours should be on the way, perhaps you might get as early as today.
> Be patient.


Thanks Thanks  I have another Query. Sorry i am quite new so apologize if my query seems to sound stupid. I have applied under ICT System analyst for which the ceiling for this ear has been filled out. So what should be my next step? (Provided i get my ACS evealuation done successfully). Advices please?


----------



## starwars123

superm said:


> If you already have ielts and acs then apply for EOI. July will bring new ceilings.
> You can check  PR Process of Migrate to Australia information place.


Thank you


----------



## Khan_Oz

My ACS application status changed to "In Progress" today..!!! Hoping for Positive results soon..!!!


----------



## LohPurush

Khan_Oz said:


> My ACS application status changed to "In Progress" today..!!! Hoping for Positive results soon..!!!


Best luck Khan_Oz!!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## karenSt

Hi fellas,
My ACS is in stage 4 since 14th Feb and I have received Role change letter from my emploer now though the new role is effective Jan 1st 2013. Should I get this updated in my ACS application at this stage (my agent advices so)? 
I am afraid if this will it linger on my application further as I am expecting the results soon and with this change ACS won't need to re-assess my Role History and experience duration and may ask for further documents, i m not sure.....


----------



## rs100

Hi,

I Applied on 2nd for ACS assessment. From 8th Feb onwards it is on Level-4 having status "with accessor". but today the status is changed to "Inprogress", but there is no change in level(still on L4). any idea about this change ?

BR//


----------



## LucasLily1112

If ACS assessed your education qualification as comparable to AQF Diploma instead of Bachelor's Degree, am I right to assume that I can only claim only 10 points (Advanced Diploma) for the education section in the EOI?


----------



## k.emper

Hi SuperM,

I have my IELTS (min 6.5 in each component) and ACS +ve result. However ACS only assessed my work experience. My educational background is being assessed by VETASSESS (as I have a major in Mechanical Engineering while I am working as a software professional and applied as a "Software Engineer"). Can you please advice me whether I can proceed with EOI.
Thanks in anticipation.

Chazz.



superm said:


> If you already have ielts and acs then apply for EOI. July will bring new ceilings.
> You can check  PR Process of Migrate to Australia information place.


----------



## LohPurush

karenSt said:


> Hi fellas,
> My ACS is in stage 4 since 14th Feb and I have received Role change letter from my emploer now though the new role is effective Jan 1st 2013. Should I get this updated in my ACS application at this stage (my agent advices so)?
> I am afraid if this will it linger on my application further as I am expecting the results soon and with this change ACS won't need to re-assess my Role History and experience duration and may ask for further documents, i m not sure.....


Hi karenSt, it might delay your ACS application further, however it might save your headache later in case you're planning to use the latest Role letter in the upcoming Visa process. While I haven't experienced this situation before, I would have definitely conveyed the same to ACS had I been at your place.


----------



## noobrex

ddotD said:


> Hi karenSt, it might delay your ACS application further, however it might save your headache later in case you're planning to use the latest Role letter in the upcoming Visa process. While I haven't experienced this situation before, I would have definitely conveyed the same to ACS had I been at your place.


ddotD, why was you first ACS rejected ? Just wanted to know, If there are any precautions, that we need to take before and after filling the ACS.


----------



## karenSt

Thanks ddotD, I have shared the new role grant letter with my agent. I hope no more documentation will be required and the reference letters with Roles and Responsibilities submitted earlier will still suffice


ddotD said:


> Hi karenSt, it might delay your ACS application further, however it might save your headache later in case you're planning to use the latest Role letter in the upcoming Visa process. While I haven't experienced this situation before, I would have definitely conveyed the same to ACS had I been at your place.


----------



## seny005

Hi ,

I got my employer reference letter as a Soft copy , as they don't send hard copy of it.

For ACS assessment, would they accept the copy of it i'e with out "certify true copy.." in it.


----------



## jety

Mine is still "With Assessor". Went to Stage 4 on 14th Feb too.

So tense now!! The wait is killing me.


----------



## rs100

jety said:


> Mine is still "With Assessor". Went to Stage 4 on 14th Feb too.
> 
> So tense now!! The wait is killing me.


Don't worry... we are waiting from 2nd feb. Today my status changed "with accessor" to "In Prgress". 

BR//


----------



## kmann

seny005 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I got my employer reference letter as a Soft copy , as they don't send hard copy of it.
> 
> For ACS assessment, would they accept the copy of it i'e with out "certify true copy.." in it.


take the print out of soft copy, get it notarized, scan and upload it in pdf format. ACS won't accept copy of it i guess. You have to get it notarized.

Regards,
Karan


----------



## jety

Which code did you apply for? I found out that the codes 26113 seems to be getting their results a few days sooner.

Mine is 26112.


----------



## rs100

jety said:


> which code did you apply for? I found out that the codes 26113 seems to be getting their results a few days sooner.
> 
> Mine is 26112.


263111


----------



## noobrex

why are the application for ACS taking more time this year, they used to give out the results in 4 weeks earlier. Any specific reasons ? Are they still clearing the backlog ?


----------



## tejukondal

k.emper said:


> Hi SuperM,
> 
> I have my IELTS (min 6.5 in each component) and ACS +ve result. However ACS only assessed my work experience. My educational background is being assessed by VETASSESS (as I have a major in Mechanical Engineering while I am working as a software professional and applied as a "Software Engineer"). Can you please advice me whether I can proceed with EOI.
> Thanks in anticipation.
> 
> Chazz.


Hi emper, mine is the same case and i decided to go ahead with EOI and got the invitation as well.. Now i have applied for visa and in parallel going for VETASSESS just as a safety precaution.... This is just to satisfy the case officer if he asks me to go to VETASSESS... 

Ias you would have already seen, in VETASSESS online application, they have clearly mentioned that we need to be referred by DIAC or any other skills assessment authority to apply for qualification only assessment... But there are people in this forum who have done it without referral and in parallel to filing an EOI... I m just following them 

I think you can call up DIAC and ask them.... But chances are, you might hear different suggestions from different people in the DIAC helpdesk... It happened to someone in this forum.... 

Sorry if this confusing but bottom line is, if u got ur acs and done with ielts, just goahead and file EOI...


----------



## pm5

Me and my husband's status has changed to 'in progress' since yesterday. The wait is killing us now!

Stage 4: Feb 12th


----------



## SS28

hey, I got the ACS +ve response today, but there is a catch. I got last 2 employers experience certified and got duration assessed as 2 yrs, 3 months (for 1st) and 2yrs, 8 months (with current employer). The time calculate with current employer is till the date of application submitted (Jan 2013). not its April 2013, am i eligible to claim 5yrs of Exp to get the Points ????

if Not, what is the remedy (unfortunately fell short of 1 month, as both from and to Months are not inclusive)


----------



## h3rdna

SS28 said:


> hey, I got the ACS +ve response today, but there is a catch. I got last 2 employers experience certified and got duration assessed as 2 yrs, 3 months (for 1st) and 2yrs, 8 months (with current employer). The time calculate with current employer is till the date of application submitted (Jan 2013). not its April 2013, am i eligible to claim 5yrs of Exp to get the Points ????
> 
> if Not, what is the remedy (unfortunately fell short of 1 month, as both from and to Months are not inclusive)


good question. dealing with the ACS seems like there's always a pain or a catch of some sort


----------



## joluwarrior

SS28 said:


> hey, I got the ACS +ve response today, but there is a catch. I got last 2 employers experience certified and got duration assessed as 2 yrs, 3 months (for 1st) and 2yrs, 8 months (with current employer). The time calculate with current employer is till the date of application submitted (Jan 2013). not its April 2013, am i eligible to claim 5yrs of Exp to get the Points ????
> 
> if Not, what is the remedy (unfortunately fell short of 1 month, as both from and to Months are not inclusive)


You can go ahead and claim points for 5 years, as long as you are continuing with current employer till you get grant.
Change in employer may promt DIAC to ask you for reassessment.


----------



## SS28

Thanks a lot julowarrier,
I am gonna apply for eoi tomorrow !!

I hope all should go well


----------



## k.emper

Thanks for the response tejukondal. If I go ahead with EOI submission, is there a chance that it gets stuck because I did not have the assessment from VETASSESS?

Chazz.




tejukondal said:


> Hi emper, mine is the same case and i decided to go ahead with EOI and got the invitation as well.. Now i have applied for visa and in parallel going for VETASSESS just as a safety precaution.... This is just to satisfy the case officer if he asks me to go to VETASSESS...
> 
> Ias you would have already seen, in VETASSESS online application, they have clearly mentioned that we need to be referred by DIAC or any other skills assessment authority to apply for qualification only assessment... But there are people in this forum who have done it without referral and in parallel to filing an EOI... I m just following them
> 
> I think you can call up DIAC and ask them.... But chances are, you might hear different suggestions from different people in the DIAC helpdesk... It happened to someone in this forum....
> 
> Sorry if this confusing but bottom line is, if u got ur acs and done with ielts, just goahead and file EOI...


----------



## LohPurush

noobrex said:


> ddotD, why was you first ACS rejected ? Just wanted to know, If there are any precautions, that we need to take before and after filling the ACS.


Hi it was rejected because I have my qualification as BE in Electronics & Telecommunication, however it is considered as a closely related qualification for one to work in software industry(which is my profession) hence i required at least 4 years experience which I did not have back then(3 years 2 months).


----------



## LohPurush

seny005 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I got my employer reference letter as a Soft copy , as they don't send hard copy of it.
> 
> For ACS assessment, would they accept the copy of it i'e with out "certify true copy.." in it.


not sure about this one, they usually do ask about certified copies of physical documents but you check with the officer about this one. I had uploaded scanned copy of my original passport but they later asked for scan of certified copy of the same .


----------



## LohPurush

*Don't worry ho jayega...*



SS28 said:


> hey, I got the ACS +ve response today, but there is a catch. I got last 2 employers experience certified and got duration assessed as 2 yrs, 3 months (for 1st) and 2yrs, 8 months (with current employer). The time calculate with current employer is till the date of application submitted (Jan 2013). not its April 2013, am i eligible to claim 5yrs of Exp to get the Points ????
> 
> if Not, what is the remedy (unfortunately fell short of 1 month, as both from and to Months are not inclusive)


Well, ACS is just for qualifying you for IT. You can claim points for all your experience as long as you have proof, so don't worry.


----------



## PPbad

Hi Experts,

Is there a separate Thread for eVisa . I know it is out of line for this thread, but kindly update.

Thanks
Padma


----------



## seny005

kmann said:


> take the print out of soft copy, get it notarized, scan and upload it in pdf format. ACS won't accept copy of it i guess. You have to get it notarized.
> 
> Regards,
> Karan


Thanks karan.

To get it Notarized they need Original Doc, without it would they certify?


----------



## sss.shastry

Guys,

Can someone please suggest what are the possible payment options for paying the Visa Fee i.e, AUD 3060 ?

Apart from Debit/Credit card, are there any options available?
Which is the cheapest way to make the payment ?

*~Venkat*


----------



## tejukondal

k.emper said:


> Thanks for the response tejukondal. If I go ahead with EOI submission, is there a chance that it gets stuck because I did not have the assessment from VETASSESS?
> 
> Chazz.


Hi emper, not for eoi but once u get the invite and apply for visa, ur case officer may ask for vetassess. But all that process will take approx 2.5 months now... (assuming u get invite in 22 apr round)..
U might get ur vetassess done by that time.... 

Hope this helps and all the best


----------



## tejukondal

ian.thomas said:


> I Mate,
> hope you are doing good...
> in my evisa page there is a list of document details listed with recommended written..
> Does that mean the agent has uploaded the documents or yet to upload.
> 
> One more thing I would like to say is that if we apply onshore we do get a BVA.. Please check your email which has the ack letter.
> 
> thnx


I think yes. Ur agent has uploaded docs... I am yet to upload  

By BVA, do you mean bridging visa?
I havent got any acknowledgement letter... But I have an email saying I r


----------



## tejukondal

ian.thomas said:


> I Mate,
> hope you are doing good...
> in my evisa page there is a list of document details listed with recommended written..
> Does that mean the agent has uploaded the documents or yet to upload.
> 
> One more thing I would like to say is that if we apply onshore we do get a BVA.. Please check your email which has the ack letter.
> 
> thnx


 
I think yes. Ur agent has uploaded docs... I am yet to upload 

By BVA, do you mean bridging visa?
I havent got any acknowledgement letter... But I have an email on my mail id saying I received an email in my skillselect login.. But I cant locate the mailbox in skillselect.. Any clues?


----------



## expatkukku

Received a +ve assessment today 

Applied: 5-Feb-2013
Stage IV: 13-Feb-2013
+ve Assessment: 4-Apr-2013

Next is IELTS...

All the Best to others waiting for assessment.


----------



## kmann

seny005 said:


> Thanks karan.
> 
> To get it Notarized they need Original Doc, without it would they certify?


well it depends, i got it notarized from gurgaon and they dint ask for original. only in rare cases they do ask for original


----------



## rs100

Got the +ve rsult today in 263111.

ACS filed on 2nd Feb// 


All the best which are in waiting list// :-


----------



## Neilanil

rs100 said:


> Got the +ve rsult today in 263111.
> 
> ACS filed on 2nd Feb//
> 
> 
> All the best which are in waiting list// :-




Congrats all !! 

Still waiting 

applied on 19th Feb 

its still in stage 4 

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## rs100

expatkukku said:


> Received a +ve assessment today
> 
> Applied: 5-Feb-2013
> Stage IV: 13-Feb-2013
> +ve Assessment: 4-Apr-2013
> 
> Next is IELTS...
> 
> All the Best to others waiting for assessment.


congo ..:clap2:


----------



## pm5

Received +ve assessment today 

Applied: 3rd Feb 2013
Stage 4: 12th Feb 2013
+ve assessment: 4th April

I have already taken IELTS. So next step is filing the EOI.

Feb first half results have started coming out. For others who are waiting, the wait won't be too long. All the best.


----------



## k.emper

Thanks mate.
Is the next round for invites on 15th April or 22nd April?

Chazz.


tejukondal said:


> Hi emper, not for eoi but once u get the invite and apply for visa, ur case officer may ask for vetassess. But all that process will take approx 2.5 months now... (assuming u get invite in 22 apr round)..
> U might get ur vetassess done by that time....
> 
> Hope this helps and all the best


----------



## harshaldesai

k.emper said:


> Thanks mate.
> Is the next round for invites on 15th April or 22nd April?
> 
> Chazz.


22 April 2013

Visa Subclass	Maximum Number
Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)	950
Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	50


----------



## k.emper

Thanks mate. Just seen this information on Skillselect



harshaldesai said:


> 22 April 2013
> 
> Visa Subclass	Maximum Number
> Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)	950
> Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	50


----------



## Mangats

*Back to Stage 3*



Mangats said:


> Hi,
> 
> Applied for ACS Skill Assessment on 5th Feb 2013, as on today is is at level 4, how long before i get the Results
> 
> Regards
> 
> Mangats


Today the system threw me back to Level 3 and are awaiting Documents after 1.5 month on being at level 4.....Is is something Bad about to happen or does it usually happen for more clarificatrion.

Though we are yet to get the requirement from ACS, just wanted to check what could it be????:fingerscrossed:


----------



## maximus_xps

rs100 said:


> Got the +ve rsult today in 263111.
> 
> ACS filed on 2nd Feb//
> 
> 
> All the best which are in waiting list// :-



I have applied for 263111 too. Did ACS call any of your references? 
One of my references has left the country for a month and will be back by end of April. I'm little worried.


----------



## k.emper

There were instances where the same happened to some of the other members on this forum. They got a +ve assessment after submitting the required documents.
So just do the needful mate..and don't worry this is fine.



Mangats said:


> Today the system threw me back to Level 3 and are awaiting Documents after 1.5 month on being at level 4.....Is is something Bad about to happen or does it usually happen for more clarificatrion.
> 
> Though we are yet to get the requirement from ACS, just wanted to check what could it be????:fingerscrossed:


----------



## rs100

maximus_xps said:


> I have applied for 263111 too. Did ACS call any of your references?
> One of my references has left the country for a month and will be back by end of April. I'm little worried.


Don't worry. ACS did the assessment on the basis of documents you provided. 

if they observe some thing suspicious only then they may be contact your company or reference.

majorly personal visit, or calls will be made by DIAC only once you file the main VISA application.


----------



## joluwarrior

Mangats said:


> Today the system threw me back to Level 3 and are awaiting Documents after 1.5 month on being at level 4.....Is is something Bad about to happen or does it usually happen for more clarificatrion.
> 
> Though we are yet to get the requirement from ACS, just wanted to check what could it be????:fingerscrossed:


Don't worry. Check what they are requesting now and look to provide that. Once done, your case would be finalized in no time.


----------



## karenSt

congrats pm5:clap2:
when did the status change to In Progress and Case Finalized?
do you get mail directly to your inbox or have to wait for agent to fwd u across..



pm5 said:


> Received +ve assessment today
> 
> Applied: 3rd Feb 2013
> Stage 4: 12th Feb 2013
> +ve assessment: 4th April
> 
> I have already taken IELTS. So next step is filing the EOI.
> 
> Feb first half results have started coming out. For others who are waiting, the wait won't be too long. All the best.


----------



## Mangats

joluwarrior said:


> Don't worry. Check what they are requesting now and look to provide that. Once done, your case would be finalized in no time.


Thanks....


----------



## pm5

karenSt said:


> congrats pm5:clap2:
> when did the status change to In Progress and Case Finalized?
> do you get mail directly to your inbox or have to wait for agent to fwd u across..


It changed to 'In Progress' on 2nd April. I checked today morning, it was still 'In Progress' and a couple of hours later, I got their mail. I am not doing it through an agent, so I got the mail directly.


----------



## noobrex

Has anyone from March received results for ACS


----------



## rvijay

noobrex said:


> Has anyone from March received results for ACS


No, when did u apply?


----------



## ankurk

Hi Guys

In process of applying for skill assessment (ACS) . In screen where we have to upload docs related to qualification i am facing a issue. There is a drop down field called qualification. But when i click on it there is no option to select (Bachelor of Technology) as a matter of fact there is no other option. 

Has anyone faced this issue ? how to get it resolved or shall write Btech in other course field? 

PS: I have tried different browser.

Thanks
Ankur


----------



## noobrex

rvijay said:


> No, when did u apply?


My agent applied on my behalf on 12th March. I am not sure which stage the application is in?

Hey did you get 7 in each, I have been trying but have not got 7 in writing in my last 4 tries  its always 6.5


----------



## PPbad

Hi Joluwarrior,

I have a question with respect to eVisa. Does all the documents needs to be notarized and uploaded there as well .

Thanks
Padma


----------



## UdayBASIS

PPbad said:


> Hi Joluwarrior,
> 
> I have a question with respect to eVisa. Does all the documents needs to be notarized and uploaded there as well .
> 
> Thanks
> Padma


Hi,

Not necessarily. If the documents have some color in it, then you can color scan and upload.

If they are dual tone (B&W) then, it is necessary to get them notarized and then scan & upload.

BR,
Uday


----------



## h3rdna

Mangats said:


> Today the system threw me back to Level 3 and are awaiting Documents after 1.5 month on being at level 4.....Is is something Bad about to happen or does it usually happen for more clarificatrion.
> 
> Though we are yet to get the requirement from ACS, just wanted to check what could it be????:fingerscrossed:


same happened to me, so understand your frustration


----------



## UdayBASIS

ankurk said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> In process of applying for skill assessment (ACS) . In screen where we have to upload docs related to qualification i am facing a issue. There is a drop down field called qualification. But when i click on it there is no option to select (Bachelor of Technology) as a matter of fact there is no other option.
> 
> Has anyone faced this issue ? how to get it resolved or shall write Btech in other course field?
> 
> PS: I have tried different browser.
> 
> Thanks
> Ankur


Hey buddy,

This is an issue at times.

Clear your browser cookies (temp files, etc) and then restart browser, it would work.

I had faced it sometime back, and doing as mentioned above helped me.

BR,
Uday


----------



## joluwarrior

Uday/Padma,

Pls. help our friend, Ankurk, with his query above on the online interface of ACS application.
I have not handled that interface so I cannot clearly conclude anything.


----------



## UdayBASIS

joluwarrior said:


> Uday/Padma,
> 
> Pls. help our friend, Ankurk, with his query above on the online interface of ACS application.
> I have not handled that interface so I cannot clearly conclude anything.


Hi Warrior,

I have indeed posted a reply above your post!! 

Guess, we both posted between a very little interval!!

BR,
Uday


----------



## joluwarrior

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi Warrior,
> 
> I have indeed posted a reply above your post!!
> 
> Guess, we both posted between a very little interval!!
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Thanks man !!!
But that's the worst part of going through an agent. Not able to see everything in front of your eyes.
Can't say "Been there.....Done that".


----------



## ankurk

UdayBASIS said:


> Hey buddy,
> 
> This is an issue at times.
> 
> Clear your browser cookies (temp files, etc) and then restart browser, it would work.
> 
> I had faced it sometime back, and doing as mentioned above helped me.
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Hi Uday

I did try that but still same thing. A similar drop down field (Australia university ) is populated when i click on it. But not for qualification. 

Any other suggestion?

Thanks
Ankur


----------



## joluwarrior

ankurk said:


> Hi Uday
> 
> I did try that but still same thing. A similar drop down field (Australia university ) is populated when i click on it. But not for qualification.
> 
> Any other suggestion?
> 
> Thanks
> Ankur


Any luck ?


----------



## sajeesh salim

Anybody know about the time of IELTS results should be published?


----------



## ankurk

joluwarrior said:


> Any luck ?


No man tried 3 different laptops ... mozilla safari chrome explorer... Any way to contact ACS and make them aware of the issue?

Thanks
Ankur


----------



## joluwarrior

ankurk said:


> No man tried 3 different laptops ... mozilla safari chrome explorer... Any way to contact ACS and make them aware of the issue?
> 
> Thanks
> Ankur


Checked the screenshot you shared.
To me, it looks like the "Qualification" field is tagged to "Aust University" and "Other Course" field is tagged to "Other Institute".

So I guess, "Other Institute" and "Other Course" ought to be the fields to fill.


----------



## ankurk

joluwarrior said:


> Checked the screenshot you shared.
> To me, it looks like the "Qualification" field is tagged to "Aust University" and "Other Course" field is tagged to "Other Institute".
> 
> So I guess, "Other Institute" and "Other Course" ought to be the fields to fill.



Yeah ... Already logged the application as well . Many thanks for helping me out and that too instantly. 

Cheers
Ankur


----------



## rvijay

sajeesh salim said:


> Anybody know about the time of IELTS results should be published?


Depends on where u took it from...Sometimes its published the previous evening i.e. Thursday around 8, 8.30 pm, but for me it was at 8:55 am on Friday(IDP India).


----------



## RRag

Another Good News

Received +ve assessment today

Applied: 4th Feb 2013
Stage 4: 8th Feb 2013
+ve assessment: 4th April

Thanks to everyone....


----------



## superm

RRag said:


> Another Good News
> 
> Received +ve assessment today
> 
> Applied: 4th Feb 2013
> Stage 4: 8th Feb 2013
> +ve assessment: 4th April
> 
> Thanks to everyone....


Congrats!
Ready for next step?


----------



## RRag

superm said:


> Congrats!
> Ready for next step?


Thanks Superm,

Next IELTS...


----------



## joluwarrior

RRag said:


> Another Good News
> 
> Received +ve assessment today
> 
> Applied: 4th Feb 2013
> Stage 4: 8th Feb 2013
> +ve assessment: 4th April
> 
> Thanks to everyone....



Congrats !!
All the best ahead. Pls. update your timeline as well.


----------



## joluwarrior

ankurk said:


> Yeah ... Already logged the application as well . Many thanks for helping me out and that too instantly.
> 
> Cheers
> Ankur


Oh it worked that way ? 
I just posted a guess though as there were not much updates on your query.


----------



## sajeesh salim

Hi Guys,

yesturday i got my IELTS results and disappointed.R-7.5,L-7.5,W-6,S-6 and overall 7.Really fed up with my speaking result.The test was really fine for me but got only 6.Really dont know whether the examiner knows english.
experts give some advice about what shall I do further? my occupation code is 261313.If i should have got 7 band each, i can submit EOI.I could not manage to get it. what are the next options? i have only 3.6 years of experience as software test engineer.Please advice me.


----------



## karenSt

Hi all..pleased to share the good news
Got my ACS +ve assessment today in 261311
Qualification assessed equivalent to AQF Bachelor Degree
ACS filed: 7th Feb, Stage 4:14Feb, Result:5th Apr

Gearing up to fill EOI before the next round of invitation!!
best wishes to all awaiting results soon.......


----------



## h3rdna

probably a silly question..but the documents that ACS is re-requesting..can I upload them in colour without having them notarized?


----------



## LohPurush

karenSt said:


> Hi all..pleased to share the good news
> Got my ACS +ve assessment today in 261311
> Qualification assessed equivalent to AQF Bachelor Degree
> ACS filed: 7th Feb, Stage 4:14Feb, Result:5th Apr
> 
> Gearing up to fill EOI before the next round of invitation!!
> best wishes to all awaiting results soon.......


Congrats buddy!!!:clap2:


----------



## Chetu

sajeesh salim said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> yesturday i got my IELTS results and disappointed.R-7.5,L-7.5,W-6,S-6 and overall 7.Really fed up with my speaking result.The test was really fine for me but got only 6.Really dont know whether the examiner knows english.
> experts give some advice about what shall I do further? my occupation code is 261313.If i should have got 7 band each, i can submit EOI.I could not manage to get it. what are the next options? i have only 3.6 years of experience as software test engineer.Please advice me.


Hi Sajeesh ,
Two options at your disposal . 1: apply for revaluation of speaking and writing results . Go and check forum for posts regarding how many have really got the needed band after reval . 2. State sponsorship for that five points if you are not having sixty points without IELTS.


----------



## Chetu

Hi all , 

Is there a chance that IELTS result given online and on TRF may differ ? I ask since I got a msg saying your indicative IELTS results are so and so , TRF scores will be final .


----------



## UdayBASIS

ankurk said:


> Yeah ... Already logged the application as well . Many thanks for helping me out and that too instantly.
> 
> Cheers
> Ankur


Hey,

Thats glad to hear!! Any idea what could have been the problem!!?

Coz, I too had the same issue and cookie clearing helped me earlier!!

BR,
Uday


----------



## UdayBASIS

joluwarrior said:


> Thanks man !!!
> But that's the worst part of going through an agent. Not able to see everything in front of your eyes.
> Can't say "Been there.....Done that".


Yes, thats understandable!!

Still, You are a treasure trove of information. And thats what matters.

BR,
Uday


----------



## UdayBASIS

Chetu said:


> Hi all ,
> 
> Is there a chance that IELTS result given online and on TRF may differ ? I ask since I got a msg saying your indicative IELTS results are so and so , TRF scores will be final .


Hi Chetan,

No, it does not differ in most cases(At least, I have not seen such things happening yet). I presume that, this information is given, since we cannot directly use the results which are published online for our purposes.

And, only the TRF can be used.

BR,
Uday


----------



## joluwarrior

UdayBASIS said:


> Yes, thats understandable!!
> 
> Still, You are a treasure trove of information. And thats what matters.
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Treasure trove <wink> <wink>
I hear somebody's IELTS exam is round the corner. 
All the best. Nail it this time !!

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## joluwarrior

karenSt said:


> Hi all..pleased to share the good news
> Got my ACS +ve assessment today in 261311
> Qualification assessed equivalent to AQF Bachelor Degree
> ACS filed: 7th Feb, Stage 4:14Feb, Result:5th Apr
> 
> Gearing up to fill EOI before the next round of invitation!!
> best wishes to all awaiting results soon.......


Congratulations 

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## Khan_Oz

Hi All,

Got my ACS Positive Assessment results yesterday..!!! In Progress with Lodging the EOI now, as already done with IELTS. 
I have an query..!! my total work exp is almost around 4years 11months.. can i go head and claim for 5 years total work exp during EOI lodging and claim an extra points? or i should mentioned exactly w my work exp?

Suggestions will appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## UdayBASIS

joluwarrior said:


> Treasure trove <wink> <wink>
> I hear somebody's IELTS exam is round the corner.
> All the best. Nail it this time !!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


Ah!!! You are right. Thanks - Today is my Speaking test!
But I guess, this vocabulary was not part my cultivating exercise after the first IELTS failure!!

Anyways, truth be told You are indeed a treasure trove of info!! There is no denying that!! Proofs are the number of posts & the no of likes!!

BR,
Uday


----------



## PPbad

Hi All,

I wanted to post the IELTS-simon ebook for the benefit of all

can somebody tell me how to add an attachments to the post. I just got this from one of my friends and i am sure it will be of use to many who are planning to write IELTS. So thought of sharing.

Thanks
Padma


----------



## UdayBASIS

Khan_Oz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my ACS Positive Assessment results yesterday..!!! In Progress with Lodging the EOI now, as already done with IELTS.
> I have an query..!! my total work exp is almost around 4years 11months.. can i go head and claim for 5 years total work exp during EOI lodging and claim an extra points? or i should mentioned exactly w my work exp?
> 
> Suggestions will appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

At the time of EOI submission, you should provide what is exactly true at that point of time.

Which means 4 years 11 months. Because should there be an audit later to verify you experience, then this will be considered a violation of 'claiming something which is not true then'.

I guess, you still have 60 points without that, and go ahead everybody who fills out the EOI gets an invitation now.

BR,
Uday


----------



## ram2013

Khan_Oz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my ACS Positive Assessment results yesterday..!!! In Progress with Lodging the EOI now, as already done with IELTS.
> I have an query..!! my total work exp is almost around 4years 11months.. can i go head and claim for 5 years total work exp during EOI lodging and claim an extra points? or i should mentioned exactly w my work exp?
> 
> Suggestions will appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

Presume ACS should have mentioned n they will take into account only those values. Better to follow ACS.


----------



## noobrex

UdayBASIS said:


> Ah!!! You are right. Thanks - Today is my Speaking test!
> But I guess, this vocabulary was not part my cultivating exercise after the first IELTS failure!!
> 
> Anyways, truth be told You are indeed a treasure trove of info!! There is no denying that!! Proofs are the number of posts & the no of likes!!
> 
> BR,
> Uday



Best of luck Uday, I have given 4 times and always lack the .5 in writing. I would be taking IELTS again on 27 April.


----------



## UdayBASIS

PPbad said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I wanted to post the IELTS-simon ebook for the benefit of all
> 
> can somebody tell me how to add an attachments to the post. I just got this from one of my friends and i am sure it will be of use to many who are planning to write IELTS. So thought of sharing.
> 
> Thanks
> Padma


Hi Padma,

Do use the 'Reply with Quote' option, where in you can find ways to attach the documents!!

I wish, you attached it a little earlier (a couple of days earlier), for that could have helped me!! 

BR,
Uday


----------



## UdayBASIS

noobrex said:


> Best of luck Uday, I have given 4 times and always lack the .5 in writing. I would be taking IELTS again on 27 April.


Thanks buddy!!

I also missed the IELTS bus by .5 in both Speaking(Was my own mistake, perhaps mistakes) & Writing.

Prepare well, and make use of Padma's attachment, which is expected any time soon.

BR,
Uday


----------



## joluwarrior

Khan_Oz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my ACS Positive Assessment results yesterday..!!! In Progress with Lodging the EOI now, as already done with IELTS.
> I have an query..!! my total work exp is almost around 4years 11months.. can i go head and claim for 5 years total work exp during EOI lodging and claim an extra points? or i should mentioned exactly w my work exp?
> 
> Suggestions will appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations !!


----------



## Chetu

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi Padma,
> 
> Do use the 'Reply with Quote' option, where in you can find ways to attach the documents!!
> 
> I wish, you attached it a little earlier (a couple of days earlier), for that could have helped me!!
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Good luck Uday , you will crack it this time man !! .. Don't worry much about books that you could t get  just use your plain old English you know and lots of common sense mainly to maintain coherence of the essay . And answer to all parts of the essay . Speaking is something that should be done from the gut, I felt that is when maximise our efficiency .


----------



## tomtomwq

hi, I'm new to this forum. I have this question, which have been asked thousands of times before, but I figure I would just ask it again.

My bachelor degree is Civil Engineering, but two years into the program, I realised I prefer to do IT. So I took the Minor in Computer Science. The Minor requires only 6 courses but I took 14 courses:

1. Programming Methodology
2. Data Structures and Algorithms
3. Computer Organisation
4. Discrete Structures
5. Database Systems
6. Software Engineering
7. Operating Systems
8. Enterprise Software Development
9. Design and Analysis of Algorithms
10. Theory of Computation
11. Foundations of AI
12. Machine Learning
13. Programming Languages
14. Computer Graphics

So which option should I go with ACS:
- ICT Major
- ICT Minor (The Minor is stated in the transcript)
- RPL

I'd appreciate your advice.

Thanks
Tomtom


----------



## UdayBASIS

Chetu said:


> Good luck Uday , you will crack it this time man !! .. Don't worry much about books that you could t get  just use your plain old English you know and lots of common sense mainly to maintain coherence of the essay . And answer to all parts of the essay . Speaking is something that should be done from the gut, I felt that is when maximise our efficiency .


Thanks Chetan!!

Hope to improve things this time, if not a clean bowled!! 

BR,
Uday


----------



## UdayBASIS

tomtomwq said:


> hi, I'm new to this forum. I have this question, which have been asked thousands of times before, but I figure I would just ask it again.
> 
> My bachelor degree is Civil Engineering, but two years into the program, I realised I prefer to do IT. So I took the Minor in Computer Science. The Minor requires only 6 courses but I took 14 courses:
> 
> 1. Programming Methodology
> 2. Data Structures and Algorithms
> 3. Computer Organisation
> 4. Discrete Structures
> 5. Database Systems
> 6. Software Engineering
> 7. Operating Systems
> 8. Enterprise Software Development
> 9. Design and Analysis of Algorithms
> 10. Theory of Computation
> 11. Foundations of AI
> 12. Machine Learning
> 13. Programming Languages
> 14. Computer Graphics
> 
> So which option should I go with ACS:
> - ICT Major
> - ICT Minor (The Minor is stated in the transcript)
> - RPL
> 
> I'd appreciate your advice.
> 
> Thanks
> Tomtom


Hey Tomtom,

Could you tell in terms of percentage? Like how much of percentage is the IT related subjects in your curriculum?

Because, anything less then 40 will be automatically deemed as IT minor!

BR,
Uday


----------



## PPbad

*IELTS writing ideas*

If i had got the book earlier i would have definitely provided. Anyways, i believe that your writing is good. So you would definitely not require it . And also my suggestion would be not to overload yourself by reading any of this books.

All the best for your IELTS.

Thanks
padma



UdayBASIS said:


> Hi Padma,
> 
> Do use the 'Reply with Quote' option, where in you can find ways to attach the documents!!
> 
> I wish, you attached it a little earlier (a couple of days earlier), for that could have helped me!!
> 
> BR,
> Uday


----------



## tomtomwq

around 28% in term of percentage when these course are added on top of the engineering program. 
But these courses also satisfies the 3-year Computer Sci degree requirements at the same school and they span 3 semesters full time.
It's kinda unfair if they automatically classifies them as Minor (


----------



## UdayBASIS

tomtomwq said:


> around 28% in term of percentage when these course are added on top of the engineering program.
> But these courses also satisfies the 3-year Computer Sci degree requirements at the same school and they span 3 semesters full time.
> It's kinda unfair if they automatically classifies them as Minor (


Well, that is the catch!! Yes, it is kind of unfair, when taking a high level look. Because, the same 3 year Comp Sci degree would be classified as AQF Bachelor with Major in computing.

But, when taking it in your context, Your focus of the Engineering Degree is Civil and hence much of your effort would have been naturally towards Civil with all the Project / Internships all aligned towards that. Though you had a number of IT subjects numerically equivalent to 3 year degree, in here the IT is considered minor, since it still was not the focus of your Engineering Degree. I know after reading the above you would feel frustrated, but that is nature!.

As You already mentioned that Your Degree certificate mentioned it as IT minor, there is only this chance now.

BR,
Uday


----------



## UdayBASIS

PPbad said:


> If i had got the book earlier i would have definitely provided. Anyways, i believe that your writing is good. So you would definitely not require it . And also my suggestion would be not to overload yourself by reading any of this books.
> 
> All the best for your IELTS.
> 
> Thanks
> padma


Yes, You are right!! Bombarding with loads of info, which might choke my natural writing off!!

Thanks for the wishes, hope to en cash it today & tomorrow!

BR,
Uday


----------



## noobrex

UdayBASIS said:


> Thanks Chetan!!
> 
> Hope to improve things this time, if not a clean bowled!!
> 
> BR,
> Uday


How have you been practicing, I solved all teh 8 books last time. I have not even started this time. I plan to start from this weekend.

As for writing, have just been reading not writing anything. Any tips you might have.


----------



## tomtomwq

UdayBASIS said:


> Well, that is the catch!! Yes, it is kind of unfair, when taking a high level look. Because, the same 3 year Comp Sci degree would be classified as AQF Bachelor with Major in computing.
> 
> But, when taking it in your context, Your focus of the Engineering Degree is Civil and hence much of your effort would have been naturally towards Civil with all the Project / Internships all aligned towards that. Though you had a number of IT subjects numerically equivalent to 3 year degree, in here the IT is considered minor, since it still was not the focus of your Engineering Degree. I know after reading the above you would feel frustrated, but that is nature!.
> 
> As You already mentioned that Your Degree certificate mentioned it as IT minor, there is only this chance now.
> 
> BR,
> Uday



I also have a Master in Information Systems, but that's after I've been working for two years. Do you think if that helps?


----------



## UdayBASIS

tomtomwq said:


> I also have a Master in Information Systems, but that's after I've been working for two years. Do you think if that helps?


Well, that could work for ACS.

But for DIAC to consider, the work experience has to be after the qualifying education.

If I were in your shoes, I would provide all the Educational qualifications and work experience to be certified / recognised by ACS. 

Based on the result from ACS (You know, they might even ask us to change the application category midway, if they think that is appropriate), would go ahead with DIAC.

Hope you understood what I meant!

BR,
Uday


----------



## noobrex

UdayBASIS said:


> Well, that could work for ACS.
> 
> But for DIAC to consider, the work experience has to be after the qualifying education.
> 
> If I were in your shoes, I would provide all the Educational qualifications and work experience to be certified / recognised by ACS.
> 
> Based on the result from ACS (You know, they might even ask us to change the application category midway, if they think that is appropriate), would go ahead with DIAC.
> 
> Hope you understood what I meant!
> 
> BR,
> Uday


What happens if someone is filling an RPL ?, not showing any of the bachelors degree just going in on the basis of exp ?


----------



## UdayBASIS

noobrex said:


> How have you been practicing, I solved all teh 8 books last time. I have not even started this time. I plan to start from this weekend.
> 
> As for writing, have just been reading not writing anything. Any tips you might have.


W.r.t writing, I am also in the same boat. Not much extensive writing practice, but yes did quite a few.

My suggestion: Go for a couple of essays and check for score in each of the band descriptors(Which is mentioned in IELTS website). Or post it here (perhaps on other relevant threads), I am sure people would help you improve after analysing!

BR,
Uday


----------



## sajeesh salim

Chetu said:


> Hi Sajeesh ,
> Two options at your disposal . 1: apply for revaluation of speaking and writing results . Go and check forum for posts regarding how many have really got the needed band after reval . 2. State sponsorship for that five points if you are not having sixty points without IELTS.


i have deficiency of 10 points to reach 60.I think, i would take IELTS from India.Does it make any difference in my score? because i heard from some where that our scores will depend on others performance also..


----------



## UdayBASIS

noobrex said:


> What happens if someone is filling an RPL ?, not showing any of the bachelors degree just going in on the basis of exp ?


In that case, I am sure you would get your qualification assessed from VETASSESS.

If You check the ACS guidelines, they have categorised both ICT minor & RPL & Work experience under the same schedule.

I guess this gives clear idea!

BR,
Uday


----------



## superm

sajeesh salim said:


> i have deficiency of 10 points to reach 60.I think, i would take IELTS from India.Does it make any difference in my score? because i heard from some where that our scores will depend on others performance also..


I don't think so! Marking is very objective and well defined! Only minor difference might be seen but not due to the performance of others taking exam with you


----------



## starwars123

*upset*

 my ielts result came today. R 9, L 9, S 7 but W 6.5  overall 8


----------



## superm

ohh.. that's really sad!


----------



## superm

starwars123 said:


> my ielts result came today. R 9, L 9, S 7 but W 6.5  overall 8


ohh - that's sad!


----------



## tobeaussie

*IELTS done awaiting ACS*

Hi all,
Thanks for all this wealth of information on this blog. I am happy to share I have got the required band scores for ielts ie 7
R:9 L:8 S:7.5 W:7

personally it has been avery difficult journey to get the requiured band scores and I wish all the best to all the people who are to reach their required band scores. Hang In there and give it a try may be a couple of times and you will eventually get what is required(personal experience )

I have applied for ACS on 05th march 2013 and stage 4 with assessor on 05th march 2013.

Can anyone please let me know if it is a possibility to apply for the April 22 nd invitation round?? Will I be able to possibly receive my ACS assesment result before the date.

Btw I have 65 points. Anybody sailing In the same boat as me.


----------



## tejukondal

tobeaussie said:


> Hi all,
> Thanks for all this wealth of information on this blog. I am happy to share I have got the required band scores for ielts ie 7
> R:9 L:8 S:7.5 W:7
> 
> personally it has been avery difficult journey to get the requiured band scores and I wish all the best to all the people who are to reach their required band scores. Hang In there and give it a try may be a couple of times and you will eventually get what is required(personal experience )
> 
> I have applied for ACS on 05th march 2013 and stage 4 with assessor on 05th march 2013.
> 
> Can anyone please let me know if it is a possibility to apply for the April 22 nd invitation round?? Will I be able to possibly receive my ACS assesment result before the date.
> 
> Btw I have 65 points. Anybody sailing In the same boat as me.


With the current situation, to be honest, 22nd april looks a little difficult.... U may sneak in if u r lucky!


----------



## tejukondal

tobeaussie said:


> Hi all,
> Thanks for all this wealth of information on this blog. I am happy to share I have got the required band scores for ielts ie 7
> R:9 L:8 S:7.5 W:7
> 
> personally it has been avery difficult journey to get the requiured band scores and I wish all the best to all the people who are to reach their required band scores. Hang In there and give it a try may be a couple of times and you will eventually get what is required(personal experience )
> 
> I have applied for ACS on 05th march 2013 and stage 4 with assessor on 05th march 2013.
> 
> Can anyone please let me know if it is a possibility to apply for the April 22 nd invitation round?? Will I be able to possibly receive my ACS assesment result before the date.
> 
> Btw I have 65 points. Anybody sailing In the same boat as me.


Btw, many congratulations on the ielts score buddy... Its a good score! I know how hard it is to score 7 in all....


----------



## Chetu

starwars123 said:


> my ielts result came today. R 9, L 9, S 7 but W 6.5  overall 8


Hang in there buddy .. if you need band 7 overall , why dont you choose for a remark mainly for .5 in writing , also you get a refund if you get that 0.5 , but remark generally takes 7 weeks , so sometimes its better to resit the exam ,if time is the constraint.


----------



## tobeaussie

tejukondal said:


> Btw, many congratulations on the ielts score buddy... Its a good score! I know how hard it is to score 7 in all....


Thanks tejukondal... Personally I also feel 22 April is difficult just hoping against hope


----------



## rvijay

Khan_Oz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my ACS Positive Assessment results yesterday..!!! In Progress with Lodging the EOI now, as already done with IELTS.
> I have an query..!! my total work exp is almost around 4years 11months.. can i go head and claim for 5 years total work exp during EOI lodging and claim an extra points? or i should mentioned exactly w my work exp?
> 
> Suggestions will appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Congrats!


----------



## starwars123

Chetu said:


> Hang in there buddy .. if you need band 7 overall , why dont you choose for a remark mainly for .5 in writing , also you get a refund if you get that 0.5 , but remark generally takes 7 weeks , so sometimes its better to resit the exam ,if time is the constraint.


Thinking about options yaar.. my wife needs to retake anyway since she doesnt have 6 in all components. So probably i ll retake also.. thanks btw


----------



## noobrex

Who all have applied in March 2013? 

Also, whats the current status that's showing on the ACS website ?


----------



## rvijay

noobrex said:


> Who all have applied in March 2013?
> 
> Also, whats the current status that's showing on the ACS website ?


I have applied on 15th March, moved to Stage 4 on 20th March.


----------



## noobrex

how much time does it generally takes after stage 4 to get finalized? Whats the current trend look like how many days will it take ?


----------



## tobeaussie

noobrex said:


> Who all have applied in March 2013?
> 
> Also, whats the current status that's showing on the ACS website ?


I have applied on march 5th and moved to stage 4 on march 5th.


----------



## noobrex

tobeaussie said:


> I have applied on march 5th and moved to stage 4 on march 5th.


What the time frame since the time your application reaches stage 4 and for it to get finalized generally. 

also, whats the current trend look like ?


----------



## tobeaussie

noobrex said:


> What the time frame since the time your application reaches stage 4 and for it to get finalized generally.
> 
> also, whats the current trend look like ?


As far as what I have seen and followed in this forum anywhere between 6 to 8 weeks. There are a few people who have got it in a month or so but extremely rare. 6 weeks also is becoming rare now so either 7 or 8 weeks.


----------



## noobrex

tobeaussie said:


> As far as what I have seen and followed in this forum anywhere between 6 to 8 weeks. There are a few people who have got it in a month or so but extremely rare. 6 weeks also is becoming rare now so either 7 or 8 weeks.


This is the time taken after our application reaches Stage 4 ? 

Wow, that a lot of time


----------



## noobrex

My agent submitted my application on 12th of March 2013. Considering the above time frame as quoted by you. I should be getting my results by end of April or first / Second week of May.


----------



## tobeaussie

noobrex said:


> My agent submitted my application on 12th of March 2013. Considering the above time frame as quoted by you. I should be getting my results by end of April or first / Second week of May.


Yes that is considering current trend. You may be one of the lucky ones you never know. By the way have you completed your ielts and got the required band scores? If not it is best to get that done meanwhile acs is assessing your skills..


----------



## noobrex

tobeaussie said:


> Yes that is considering current trend. You may be one of the lucky ones you never know. By the way have you completed your ielts and got the required band scores? If not it is best to get that done meanwhile acs is assessing your skills..


I need a 7 in all, I have been trying (4 times) but yet not been able to get 7 in writing. However I have got all 8s in rest. I would re-appear on 27th April. Plan to start studying again from today.


----------



## nlannapurna

I have just submitted my case for ACS skill assessment on 4th Apr,2013. But my husband is moving to Melbourne this month on 457 and I may have to accompany him as 457 dependant.
In that case I will be moving to Melbourne soon. Should I update my contacts and notify ACS after reaching Melbourne? Will all my employment references certified by Indian notary be still valid despite this change in my location?


----------



## noobrex

by the way, If someone does not have a degree but filling an RPL with 9+ years of work exp will he get all the points for all the exp from DIAC and ACS.


----------



## rvijay

nlannapurna said:


> I have just submitted my case for ACS skill assessment on 4th Apr,2013. But my husband is moving to Melbourne this month on 457 and I may have to accompany him as 457 dependant.
> In that case I will be moving to Melbourne soon. Should I update my contacts and notify ACS after reaching Melbourne? Will all my employment references certified by Indian notary be still valid despite this change in my location?


The references will still remain valid i guess...Seniors correct me if am wrong.


----------



## nlannapurna

My qualifications : B.Tech (IT) and M.Tech (CSE)
Work experience : 4+ years in various roles like developer, programmer, assoc consultant and S/w engineer. I have teaching experience too (1.5yrs). Will they consider my teaching exp too?
Anyway, I have put up all my past experience.


----------



## nlannapurna

rvijay said:


> The references will still remain valid i guess...Seniors correct me if am wrong.


 Lucky me !!!


----------



## k.emper

double 9s and still lagging in writing . Sorry for you man. Writing is one demon thats haunting most of us I think.



starwars123 said:


> my ielts result came today. R 9, L 9, S 7 but W 6.5  overall 8


----------



## tejukondal

nlannapurna said:


> I have just submitted my case for ACS skill assessment on 4th Apr,2013. But my husband is moving to Melbourne this month on 457 and I may have to accompany him as 457 dependant.
> In that case I will be moving to Melbourne soon. Should I update my contacts and notify ACS after reaching Melbourne? Will all my employment references certified by Indian notary be still valid despite this change in my location?


Hi annapurna.. No need to worry... All indian certified documents will stay valid...
Also, acs will give u a login to check your status after your submission... Once u login, on the home page, u can update the address details... Hope this helps and all the very best for your trip to Aus!


----------



## tejukondal

noobrex said:


> by the way, If someone does not have a degree but filling an RPL with 9+ years of work exp will he get all the points for all the exp from DIAC and ACS.


Yes as long as the experience is relAted to ANZSCO code that you are applying for....


----------



## tejukondal

nlannapurna said:


> My qualifications : B.Tech (IT) and M.Tech (CSE)
> Work experience : 4+ years in various roles like developer, programmer, assoc consultant and S/w engineer. I have teaching experience too (1.5yrs). Will they consider my teaching exp too?
> Anyway, I have put up all my past experience.


I dont think ACS can assess your teaching experience.... What is ur situation with points if you don't consider the teaching experience?


----------



## noobrex

tejukondal said:


> Yes as long as the experience is relAted to ANZSCO code that you are applying for....


Awesome thanks a lot buddy


----------



## tobeaussie

noobrex said:


> I need a 7 in all, I have been trying (4 times) but yet not been able to get 7 in writing. However I have got all 8s in rest. I would re-appear on 27th April. Plan to start studying again from today.


Really sorry to know my case is very similar to yours. Had to give it multiple times to finally get a 7 . Believe me I was not this tensed during my job interviews. Sigh!!!!


----------



## tobeaussie

*Any positive news*

Any Acs positive assesment I recently kindly update


----------



## starwars123

k.emper said:


> double 9s and still lagging in writing . Sorry for you man. Writing is one demon thats haunting most of us I think.


Thats true  hopefully next time


----------



## PraBhuwan

noobrex said:


> This is the time taken after our application reaches Stage 4 ?
> 
> Wow, that a lot of time


Yes, those whose applications moved to stage 4 in feb on(7th -14th) are getting their results now.. Which makes it 5-6 weeks in stage 4. SOme even got it in 4 weeks time. So all the best for urs


----------



## josh.machine

Wanted to update everyone that i have received +ve skill assessment from ACS today, i had applied on 1st Feb. Thanks everyone for the help in preparing the docs. Next step is IELTS for me.


----------



## PraBhuwan

josh.machine said:


> Wanted to update everyone that i have received +ve skill assessment from ACS today, i had applied on 1st Feb. Thanks everyone for the help in preparing the docs. Next step is IELTS for me.


:clap2: congratulations... What was ur code? And when did ur application moved to stage 4?


----------



## preetipatel

Hi,

I am from India and will be applying for ACS review. I have a query on the Job code to be used for processing. I have 12 years of experience in Oracle ERP as technofunctional consultant, project Manager and Development manager. But I am not sure which job code to be used. I found the description of the below 3 job code almost same.

261311 Analyst Programmer
261312 Developer Programmer
261313 Software Engineer

Can somebody clarify on this?

Thanks.


----------



## tobeaussie

josh.machine said:


> Wanted to update everyone that i have received +ve skill assessment from ACS today, i had applied on 1st Feb. Thanks everyone for the help in preparing the docs. Next step is IELTS for me.


Congrats and all the best for your ielts..


----------



## tobeaussie

preetipatel said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am from India and will be applying for ACS review. I have a query on the Job code to be used for processing. I have 12 years of experience in Oracle ERP as technofunctional consultant, project Manager and Development manager. But I am not sure which job code to be used. I found the description of the below 3 job code almost same.
> 
> 261311 Analyst Programmer
> 261312 Developer Programmer
> 261313 Software Engineer
> 
> Can somebody clarify on this?
> 
> Thanks.


I think u can go with analyst or developer programmer . Seniors and experts please comment.


----------



## noobrex

Dude is there a way I coukld go to australia and give ielts exam there and then file the PR......lol


----------



## tobeaussie

noobrex said:


> Dude is there a way I coukld go to australia and give ielts exam there and then file the PR......lol


If you have a substantiative visa which allows you to stay in Australia like 457 then you can go and give IELTS there. But believe me out of experience it is a bit tougher there because the examiners are from natively english speaking countries and may expect a little more from your english than in India ....


----------



## noobrex

I know a person who was getting 5s here and got 7 in writing there cause the y considered that he was frm india bro....but you never know


----------



## josh.machine

PraBhuwan said:


> :clap2: congratulations... What was ur code? And when did ur application moved to stage 4?


Thanks, my code was 261311, i think it moved to stage 4 in 1st week of march. not very sure though.


----------



## josh.machine

tobeaussie said:


> Congrats and all the best for your ielts..


Thanks, can someone suggest best center to give ielts in bangalore.


----------



## noobrex

josh.machine said:


> Thanks, can someone suggest best center to give ielts in bangalore.


Wots the ideal practice for ielts or a study plan please share I only have 2 weeks now


----------



## athar.dcsian

*"New ACS Application" OR "ACS Re-Validation" ?*

Hi Friends,

I would like to take your opinion on my case.

I got positive ACS assessment in 2011 as Business Analyst and that time my experience was 6.4 years. This letter is expired now.

Continuing same job with same designation, now I have 8 years experience. To claim 15 points for 8 years:

1. Should I launch a new ACS application (to get 8 years experience on ACS letter)
OR
2. My old ACS letter with new validity date (Re-Validation) along-with updated reference letter from current employer will be enough for DIAC as evidence of 8 years experience?

So what do you suggest "New ACS Application" OR "ACS Re-Validation"? Please help so I can start the process.

Thanks,
Athar


----------



## tobeaussie

tobeaussie said:


> I think u can go with analyst or developer programmer . Seniors and experts please comment.


You can also probably try

1351	ICT Managers


----------



## rimon

One question please,

My application is in Stage 4? Does this mean all my paper are correct and they need nothing else from me?


----------



## karenSt

Hello seniors,

I have just received +ve ACS assessment and planning to lodge EOI for 189 visa in 22nd Apr round, I have few questions regarding my application please advice.....

1. Once I get invitation to apply, will I need to furnish any additional employment related documents (experience letter, references, employment proof) during 189 visa lodgement or the ones submitted during ACS will suffice throughout

2. I want to include my partner name in my visa application but my marriage date is falling in May beginning which is after presumed EOI invitation date. Can I mention status married including my spouse details when i file the 189 visa file. Given that my EOI will show status single

3. Assuming I will lodge my visa file in early May, how soon can I expect a request for getting police verification and medicals done? Can I utilize time now to get these clearance done before the CO asks for it 


TIA


----------



## tejukondal

preetipatel said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am from India and will be applying for ACS review. I have a query on the Job code to be used for processing. I have 12 years of experience in Oracle ERP as technofunctional consultant, project Manager and Development manager. But I am not sure which job code to be used. I found the description of the below 3 job code almost same.
> 
> 261311 Analyst Programmer
> 261312 Developer Programmer
> 261313 Software Engineer
> 
> Can somebody clarify on this?
> 
> Thanks.


What i suggest is you pick the ANZSCO code based on the roles and responsibilities letter you have.... Try to see what is written in them and relate to which description they match to.... 

Recently one of my colleague picked up systems analyst code as his current role matched the description of ANZSCO code for system analyst... But ACS ended up classifying his earlier developer experience(when he was new in the industry) as NOT closely related to systems analyst.... So pick ur code very carefully based on the roles and responsibilities letter.... 

That's my suggestion....


----------



## tejukondal

preetipatel said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am from India and will be applying for ACS review. I have a query on the Job code to be used for processing. I have 12 years of experience in Oracle ERP as technofunctional consultant, project Manager and Development manager. But I am not sure which job code to be used. I found the description of the below 3 job code almost same.
> 
> 261311 Analyst Programmer
> 261312 Developer Programmer
> 261313 Software Engineer
> 
> Can somebody clarify on this?
> 
> Thanks.


Just wanted to add that ACS considers the roles and responsibilities documents as the main documents for assessment apart from your service certificates....


----------



## joluwarrior

noobrex said:


> Dude is there a way I coukld go to australia and give ielts exam there and then file the PR......lol


You can come to the Middle East. It's easier here. 

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## joluwarrior

karenSt said:


> Hello seniors,
> 
> I have just received +ve ACS assessment and planning to lodge EOI for 189 visa in 22nd Apr round, I have few questions regarding my application please advice.....
> 
> 1. Once I get invitation to apply, will I need to furnish any additional employment related documents (experience letter, references, employment proof) during 189 visa lodgement or the ones submitted during ACS will suffice throughout
> 
> 2. I want to include my partner name in my visa application but my marriage date is falling in May beginning which is after presumed EOI invitation date. Can I mention status married including my spouse details when i file the 189 visa file. Given that my EOI will show status single
> 
> 3. Assuming I will lodge my visa file in early May, how soon can I expect a request for getting police verification and medicals done? Can I utilize time now to get these clearance done before the CO asks for it
> 
> 
> TIA


Congratulations for the assessment !!

1. For DIAC, you can submit the same work ref. letter as used for ACS. Additionally, offer letter, relieving letter (if applicable), pay slips, bank statements and tax return statements are to be provided.

2. In EOI, following are to be maintained.
*-->* Marital Status - Single
*-->* Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application - Yes
*-->* How many family members - 1 (Assuming inclusion of to be spouse only)
*-->* Will partner accompany you in future application - Yes
*--> * Lodge your visa application as soon as you get ITA. In your visa application, maintain relationship status as Engaged and provide intended date of marriage. Include details of your partner in the appropriate section. After your marriage and once evidences of relationship are available, submit Form 1022, to notify that your relationship status has changed. Check Form 1022 below.
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1022.pdf

3. I would suggest you and your spouse to apply for PCC and have Medicals together. That means, you approach these tasks once you have submitted Form 1022 for your application. It would help to maintain a logical sequence for the change in your application.

All the best for your application and wish you and your partner a happy married life


----------



## tejukondal

joluwarrior said:


> Congratulations for the assessment !!
> 
> 1. For DIAC, you can submit the same work ref. letter as used for ACS. Additionally, offer letter, relieving letter (if applicable), pay slips, bank statements and tax return statements are to be provided.
> 
> 2. In EOI, following are to be maintained.
> --> Marital Status - Single
> --> Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application - Yes
> --> How many family members - 1 (Assuming inclusion of to be spouse only)
> --> Will partner accompany you in future application - Yes
> --> Lodge your visa application as soon as you get ITA. In your visa application, maintain relationship status as Engaged and provide intended date of marriage. Include details of your partner in the appropriate section. After your marriage and once evidences of relationship are available, submit Form 1022, to notify that your relationship status has changed. Check Form 1022 below.
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1022.pdf
> 
> 3. I would suggest you and your spouse to apply for PCC and have Medicals together. That means, you approach these tasks once you have submitted Form 1022 for your application. It would help to maintain a logical sequence for the change in your application.
> 
> All the best for your application and wish you and your partner a happy married life


Your response cant get any more detailed.. Well done warrior!


----------



## VipinB

Is there any problems if I change company after ACS is completed?


----------



## preetipatel

Thanks for the responses.
Out of my 12 years experience 8yr I was in one organization and last 3yr 9 months in another.
Do I need to furnish reference letter with role and responsibilities from both organization or only the reference from my current organization will suffice? I can provide the relieving letter from my previous organization. As I understand ACS requires 2 years experience to validate in last 10 years. I am an engg. grad in Electronics and Telecomm. And have done 6 months diploma course from CDAC.

Also can someone please share the submitted reference letter for "261311 Analyst Programmer". It will help to formulate mine.

Thanks for your guidance.


----------



## preetipatel

"1351	ICT Managers" is no longer there in Skilled Occupation Lists as per "Skilled Occupation List (SOL): Schedule 1".


----------



## RK3

preetipatel said:


> Thanks for the responses.
> Out of my 12 years experience 8yr I was in one organization and last 3yr 9 months in another.
> Do I need to furnish reference letter with role and responsibilities from both organization or only the reference from my current organization will suffice? I can provide the relieving letter from my previous organization. .


Hi, You should provide reference letters (Which describes your job responsibilities) from *all *the organizations you worked till date. SO in your case get it from both the organizations. You don’t have to submit relieving letter or any other employment proofs other than the aforementioned reference letter to ACS. I am not sure if ACS would assess your CDAC Diploma, but you can submit CDAC diploma certificate & transcript too with your Engineering Documents.


----------



## starwars123

*Need Serious Advice*

Hi Guys, need an advice. I applied for ACS (RPL Mode) on 1st week of February. I have a bachelors in Engineering Degree with 8.2 years work experience. I haven't received my evaluation still. Expecting to get in a couple of days. But as of now i have 30 points for age, 15 for my work experience and 15 more points for education. Total 60 points. IELTS i flunked with L 9, R 9, W 6.5 and R 7 = O 8. so is it advisable to apply with 60 points now? or remark or retake the ielts exam and apply EOI later? Advice Please.


----------



## RK3

starwars123 said:


> Hi Guys, need an advice. I applied for ACS (RPL Mode) on 1st week of February. I have a bachelors in Engineering Degree with 8.2 years work experience. I haven't received my evaluation still. Expecting to get in a couple of days. But as of now i have 30 points for age, 15 for my work experience and 15 more points for education. Total 60 points. IELTS i flunked with L 9, R 9, W 6.5 and R 7 = O 8. so is it advisable to apply with 60 points now? or remark or retake the ielts exam and apply EOI later? Advice Please.


Hi, You dont have to think twice to lodge the EOI right after your positive ACS assessment result. 
IELTS remark result will come only after a month. If you take IELTS again it would also take approximately that much time. So you dont have to spend time on IELTS unnecessarily as you may get an invite on 22nd according to the previous 2 EOI invite trend. All the Best.


----------



## noobrex

joluwarrior said:


> Congratulations for the assessment !!
> 
> 1. For DIAC, you can submit the same work ref. letter as used for ACS. Additionally, offer letter, relieving letter (if applicable), pay slips, bank statements and tax return statements are to be provided.
> 
> 2. In EOI, following are to be maintained.
> *-->* Marital Status - Single
> *-->* Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application - Yes
> *-->* How many family members - 1 (Assuming inclusion of to be spouse only)
> *-->* Will partner accompany you in future application - Yes
> *--> * Lodge your visa application as soon as you get ITA. In your visa application, maintain relationship status as Engaged and provide intended date of marriage. Include details of your partner in the appropriate section. After your marriage and once evidences of relationship are available, submit Form 1022, to notify that your relationship status has changed. Check Form 1022 below.
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1022.pdf
> 
> 3. I would suggest you and your spouse to apply for PCC and have Medicals together. That means, you approach these tasks once you have submitted Form 1022 for your application. It would help to maintain a logical sequence for the change in your application.
> 
> All the best for your application and wish you and your partner a happy married life


Jolu, Should I apply for PCC, considering I would get ACS result by 2 week next month and can we get medicals done before filling EOI. Also what all should i get done before EOI ? So that I can save time. Just incase I can clear the exam for IELTS.


----------



## karenSt

Very informative, thanks alot joluwarrior
U seem to be the CHAMP 

I was reading the form 1022 ans it says 'You do not have to notify the department of any changes in your circumstances that occurred:
1. after you were granted your visa (if you applied for your visa
in Australia); or
2. after you have been immigration cleared (if you applied for
your visa outside Australia).'
I fall under the second category since I am applying from India, not sure what 'after immigration cleared' means?? How many days/weeks after filing visa do I get this immigration clear so that I know how much time I have to submit 1022

--Normally how long after visa file we need to apply for PCC and medicals? I am actually going to my hometown for 2-3 weeks just around the period when I am expecting ITA so calculating if it will be possible to get my clearances from hometown then and there, otherwise it becomes complex from another state where I am currently living and working

Thanks you so much for you replies....really appreciate it buddy



joluwarrior said:


> Congratulations for the assessment !!
> 
> 1. For DIAC, you can submit the same work ref. letter as used for ACS. Additionally, offer letter, relieving letter (if applicable), pay slips, bank statements and tax return statements are to be provided.
> 
> 2. In EOI, following are to be maintained.
> *-->* Marital Status - Single
> *-->* Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application - Yes
> *-->* How many family members - 1 (Assuming inclusion of to be spouse only)
> *-->* Will partner accompany you in future application - Yes
> *--> * Lodge your visa application as soon as you get ITA. In your visa application, maintain relationship status as Engaged and provide intended date of marriage. Include details of your partner in the appropriate section. After your marriage and once evidences of relationship are available, submit Form 1022, to notify that your relationship status has changed. Check Form 1022 below.
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1022.pdf
> 
> 3. I would suggest you and your spouse to apply for PCC and have Medicals together. That means, you approach these tasks once you have submitted Form 1022 for your application. It would help to maintain a logical sequence for the change in your application.
> 
> All the best for your application and wish you and your partner a happy married life


----------



## starwars123

RK3 said:


> Hi, You dont have to think twice to lodge the EOI right after your positive ACS assessment result.
> IELTS remark result will come only after a month. If you take IELTS again it would also take approximately that much time. So you dont have to spend time on IELTS unnecessarily as you may get an invite on 22nd according to the previous 2 EOI invite trend. All the Best.


Thanks Mate. This entire process has started tiring me... hoo..


----------



## noobrex

A friend mine who applied on 20 march got his assesment


----------



## tobeaussie

noobrex said:


> A friend mine who applied on 20 march got his assesment


He is quite a lucky guy i must say. For our understanding could you please provide the exact dates and occupation code he applied for?


----------



## tobeaussie

karenSt said:


> Hello seniors,
> 
> I have just received +ve ACS assessment and planning to lodge EOI for 189 visa in 22nd Apr round, I have few questions regarding my application please advice.....
> 
> 1. Once I get invitation to apply, will I need to furnish any additional employment related documents (experience letter, references, employment proof) during 189 visa lodgement or the ones submitted during ACS will suffice throughout
> 
> 2. I want to include my partner name in my visa application but my marriage date is falling in May beginning which is after presumed EOI invitation date. Can I mention status married including my spouse details when i file the 189 visa file. Given that my EOI will show status single
> 
> 3. Assuming I will lodge my visa file in early May, how soon can I expect a request for getting police verification and medicals done? Can I utilize time now to get these clearance done before the CO asks for it
> 
> 
> TIA


Congrats on the positive result.

Please update your timelines


----------



## indianinact

JimJams said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Anyone know what the current processing times are for ACS skills assessment? I know around October/November time people were getting it back within a month, heard one story of 18 days!!!
> 
> Normally it is about 2 months right...?
> 
> thanks


I submitted on 2Jan2013 and got reply on 26March2013

This includes 2 weeks shutdown and 10 days delay from my side in furnishing some clarifications


----------



## joluwarrior

VipinB said:


> Is there any problems if I change company after ACS is completed?


It might, if you include employment with new employer in EOI and visa application.
In this case, to evaluate that, DIAC has to know if it is related to your nominated job code, for which your ACS result is a pointer. But your ACS result does not include details of your employment with this new employer so you may eventually be asked to reassess your assessment with the new employer.


----------



## joluwarrior

tejukondal said:


> Your response cant get any more detailed.. Well done warrior!


Thank you


----------



## joluwarrior

preetipatel said:


> Thanks for the responses.
> Out of my 12 years experience 8yr I was in one organization and last 3yr 9 months in another.
> Do I need to furnish reference letter with role and responsibilities from both organization or only the reference from my current organization will suffice? I can provide the relieving letter from my previous organization. As I understand ACS requires 2 years experience to validate in last 10 years. I am an engg. grad in Electronics and Telecomm. And have done 6 months diploma course from CDAC.
> 
> Also can someone please share the submitted reference letter for "261311 Analyst Programmer". It will help to formulate mine.
> 
> Thanks for your guidance.


Kindly note a few points here.

1. ACS has different application types for assessment. The 2 years you mention is a criteria for one of those application types, along with other criteria e.g. qualification.

2. ACS would assess only 10 years of your work experience, from the date of application. So your roles and responsibilities in the last 10 years would be of significance to them while evaluation. And these 10 years would include documentation for all employers you have worked for.

3. Relieving letters do not suffice for ACS. They have a sample format of work ref. letter which you can find here --> http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0019/7570/Skilled-Employment-Reference-Example.pdf


----------



## joluwarrior

preetipatel said:


> "1351	ICT Managers" is no longer there in Skilled Occupation Lists as per "Skilled Occupation List (SOL): Schedule 1".


You have 135112 ICT Project Manager in CSOL. But visa subclass would be 190 for this job code.


----------



## joluwarrior

noobrex said:


> Jolu, Should I apply for PCC, considering I would get ACS result by 2 week next month and can we get medicals done before filling EOI. Also what all should i get done before EOI ? So that I can save time. Just incase I can clear the exam for IELTS.


Pls. don't worry about PCC and Medicals at this stage. You will get ample time i.e. close to 7-10 weeks to think about them.
Moreover, Medicals cannot be done without TRN# of your visa application and TRN# is applicable only when you lodge a visa application.

If you want to save time while you wait for IELTS result or ITA, you can get relevant documentation ready for your visa application. DIAC needs many more documents for your work ex. than ACS, so you can look to get them ready. For that, you can check what are the various important data points you have to specify in visa application and accordingly gear yourself up. This way you can lodge visa as soon as you have an ITA.
Also you can browse around this forum and know different experiences shared by members.


----------



## joluwarrior

starwars123 said:


> Thanks Mate. This entire process has started tiring me... hoo..


Already tired ? 

Don't worry. Folks here would cheer you up


----------



## athar.dcsian

athar.dcsian said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I would like to take your opinion on my case.
> 
> I got positive ACS assessment in 2011 as Business Analyst and that time my experience was 6.4 years. This letter is expired now.
> 
> Continuing same job with same designation, now I have 8 years experience. To claim 15 points for 8 years:
> 
> 1. Should I launch a new ACS application (to get 8 years experience on ACS letter)
> OR
> 2. My old ACS letter with new validity date (Re-Validation) along-with updated reference letter from current employer will be enough for DIAC as evidence of 8 years experience?
> 
> So what do you suggest "New ACS Application" OR "ACS Re-Validation"? Please help so I can start the process.
> 
> Thanks,
> Athar


Can anyone please comments on this if have some information.


----------



## joluwarrior

karenSt said:


> Very informative, thanks alot joluwarrior
> U seem to be the CHAMP
> 
> I was reading the form 1022 ans it says 'You do not have to notify the department of any changes in your circumstances that occurred:
> 1. after you were granted your visa (if you applied for your visa
> in Australia); or
> 2. after you have been immigration cleared (if you applied for
> your visa outside Australia).'
> I fall under the second category since I am applying from India, not sure what 'after immigration cleared' means?? How many days/weeks after filing visa do I get this immigration clear so that I know how much time I have to submit 1022
> 
> --Normally how long after visa file we need to apply for PCC and medicals? I am actually going to my hometown for 2-3 weeks just around the period when I am expecting ITA so calculating if it will be possible to get my clearances from hometown then and there, otherwise it becomes complex from another state where I am currently living and working
> 
> Thanks you so much for you replies....really appreciate it buddy


Thank you. My pleasure to be of some help 

1. Look at the following info from DIAC's website on the meaning of "Immigration Cleared".
_If any of your circumstances change, such that an answer in your application or information given to the department is no longer correct, you must inform the department as soon as possible.

You must continue to advise the department of any changes in your circumstances until a decision is made on your application – or, in the case of a visa granted outside Australia, until you travel to Australia and are cleared by immigration._

So simply put, it means that you have to notify the change before your visa is granted. Hence, after your marriage, update your application online by uploading Form 1022.

2. When you lodge a visa application, you would get a TRN. That's transaction reference number. Your medicals would be done through this TRN. So, once you have your TRN ready, you can proceed for PCC and Medical tests.
You can check this link to know the nearest panel physician for you. India - Panel Physicians

3. You would be the best person to evaluate where you can apply for PCC, current location or native place as it depends on various factors. But do note that you would require PCC from all countries, where you have stayed for more than 12 months in the last 10 years. Same holds true for your partner.


----------



## joluwarrior

athar.dcsian said:


> Can anyone please comments on this if have some information.


Revalidation, assuming you haven't lodged a visa application yet.


----------



## athar.dcsian

joluwarrior said:


> Revalidation, assuming you haven't lodged a visa application yet.


No, I didn't submit the EOI yet. 
I am confused about ACS. Should I apply for New ACS application OR ACS Re-validation application in my scenario?

So do you recommend ACS Re-Validation in this scenario? Please confirm.


----------



## joluwarrior

athar.dcsian said:


> No, I didn't submit the EOI yet.
> I am confused about ACS. Should I apply for New ACS application OR ACS Re-validation application in my scenario?
> 
> So do you recommend ACS Re-Validation in this scenario? Please confirm.


Yes. You qualify for re-validation. Read info below from ACS.

_Revalidation application is for cases where the result letter due date is about to expire or has expired before the application for a visa can be lodged.
Please note: if the previous skills assessment application was received before 1 July 2010, a new skills assessment application is required.
_


----------



## athar.dcsian

Thanks buddy. 
Yes I know this rule by ACS. My concern is whether DIAC also acknowledge this and would accept Re-Validation letter along-with latest reference letter from current employer as an evidence to include current experience for EOI?



joluwarrior said:


> Yes. You qualify for re-validation. Read info below from ACS.
> 
> _Revalidation application is for cases where the result letter due date is about to expire or has expired before the application for a visa can be lodged.
> Please note: if the previous skills assessment application was received before 1 July 2010, a new skills assessment application is required.
> _


----------



## tejukondal

noobrex said:


> A friend mine who applied on 20 march got his assesment


Was his assessment done on priority because of his is closer to being 32 or something?


----------



## noobrex

tejukondal said:


> Was his assessment done on priority because of his is closer to being 32 or something?


Well he is of my age so I think its still 2 years for him to reach 32.


----------



## noobrex

Dies acs gives priority for age ?


----------



## superm

I don't think so.. !


----------



## joluwarrior

noobrex said:


> Well he is of my age so I think its still 2 years for him to reach 32.


Frankly, there is no point speculating on such instances. There's even a reported case in this forum where the applicant is in Sydney and got his assessment within a week.

But to some extent, I would tend to think that response time is directly proportional to the number of applicants and hence inversely proportional to the time of the immigration calendar.


----------



## starwars123

joluwarrior said:


> Already tired ?
> 
> Don't worry. Folks here would cheer you up


Thank you buddy  BTW i have a question what are my chances if i apply for eoi with 60 points?


----------



## joluwarrior

starwars123 said:


> Thank you buddy  BTW i have a question what are my chances if i apply for eoi with 60 points?


Don't worry. You'll get through, unless your occupation ceiling is on the verge of signalling red on the buzzer.
All the best !


----------



## superm

if ceiling is remaining then good chances!


----------



## noobrex

joluwarrior said:


> Frankly, there is no point speculating on such instances. There's even a reported case in this forum where the applicant is in Sydney and got his assessment within a week.
> 
> But to some extent, I would tend to think that response time is directly proportional to the number of applicants and hence inversely proportional to the time of the immigration calendar.


I guess so they however were really quick last year during this month. Many I knew filed acs and got results in 18-20 days


----------



## 0z_dream

Dear All,
I am confused now after submitting for ACS assessment. 
Please clarify my doubts :
i am a CS enginer having 3.8 yrs of exp in IT , After completing my course in engineering (2007), i started to work as a programmer (from 2008- to 2013)- but had some back-papers which i cleared got my engineering degree certificate just last yr (2012). 
But now my doubt is that will they reject my application( ACS or DIAC) because i had some back-papers during my 3 yr working period. I am so tensed thinking abt that i will not get the points to meet 60 

Regards
JO


----------



## 0z_dream

0z_dream said:


> Dear All,
> I am confused now after submitting for ACS assessment.
> Please clarify my doubts :
> i am a CS enginer having 3.8 yrs of exp in IT , After completing my course in engineering (2007), i started to work as a programmer (from 2008- to 2013)- but had some back-papers which i cleared got my engineering degree certificate just last yr (2012).
> But now my doubt is that will they reject my application( ACS or DIAC) because i had some back-papers during my 3 yr working period. I am so tensed thinking abt that i will not get the points to meet 60
> 
> Regards
> JO


Please help me.. I am going crazy here..


----------



## joluwarrior

0z_dream said:


> Please help me.. I am going crazy here..


I am not too aware of such cases.
But if I try to map the ACS guidelines to your case, I think your work experience will get counted only after you got your qualification certificate.


----------



## RK3

0z_dream said:


> Please help me.. I am going crazy here..


I do echo Jolu's opinion as DIAC will only consider your skilled work experience post completion of your professional qualification. As you were not passed engineering till 2012, your work experience prior to 2012 would not be considered. Have u done any vendor certifications before you start working (Microsoft MCSE etc)? Checkout ACS website to fine more details on this if you have completed any ACS approved certifications prior to your Job.


----------



## karenSt

Correcto...makes perfect sense!!
Thanks alot mate



joluwarrior said:


> Thank you. My pleasure to be of some help
> 
> 1. Look at the following info from DIAC's website on the meaning of "Immigration Cleared".
> _If any of your circumstances change, such that an answer in your application or information given to the department is no longer correct, you must inform the department as soon as possible.
> 
> You must continue to advise the department of any changes in your circumstances until a decision is made on your application – or, in the case of a visa granted outside Australia, until you travel to Australia and are cleared by immigration._
> 
> So simply put, it means that you have to notify the change before your visa is granted. Hence, after your marriage, update your application online by uploading Form 1022.
> 
> 2. When you lodge a visa application, you would get a TRN. That's transaction reference number. Your medicals would be done through this TRN. So, once you have your TRN ready, you can proceed for PCC and Medical tests.
> You can check this link to know the nearest panel physician for you. India - Panel Physicians
> 
> 3. You would be the best person to evaluate where you can apply for PCC, current location or native place as it depends on various factors. But do note that you would require PCC from all countries, where you have stayed for more than 12 months in the last 10 years. Same holds true for your partner.


----------



## PraBhuwan

Hey Guys,
My status changed to "In Progress" today... Waiting for the results...


----------



## noobrex

Anyone got any update on acs filed in march for them ?


----------



## noobrex

PraBhuwan said:


> Hey Guys,
> My status changed to "In Progress" today... Waiting for the results...


When did you recieve the conf ?


----------



## amandineFR

*ACS confirmation email*

Hi all,

I lodged an skills assessment application with ACS yesterday. I have read that I should have received a confirmation email afterwards but I did not.
I did get a reference number at the end of the application, but am wondering now I did not get the email with the ID and password to check my application status.
Did you all receive it immediately after the application? or did it take a few days? 

Please let me know.


----------



## amandineFR

0z_dream said:


> Dear All,
> I am confused now after submitting for ACS assessment.
> Please clarify my doubts :
> i am a CS enginer having 3.8 yrs of exp in IT , After completing my course in engineering (2007), i started to work as a programmer (from 2008- to 2013)- but had some back-papers which i cleared got my engineering degree certificate just last yr (2012).
> But now my doubt is that will they reject my application( ACS or DIAC) because i had some back-papers during my 3 yr working period. I am so tensed thinking abt that i will not get the points to meet 60
> 
> Regards
> JO



My husband had called ACS to know if his internship could count towards his years of experience. They told him that as long as the experience is full time and related to his field, it doesn't matter whether it happened before or after graduation. So I'd assume it is the same for you, especially because in your case the jobs aren't internships. However, if you have doubts, just call ACS


----------



## ebshib

0z_dream said:


> Dear All,
> I am confused now after submitting for ACS assessment.
> Please clarify my doubts :
> i am a CS enginer having 3.8 yrs of exp in IT , After completing my course in engineering (2007), i started to work as a programmer (from 2008- to 2013)- but had some back-papers which i cleared got my engineering degree certificate just last yr (2012).
> But now my doubt is that will they reject my application( ACS or DIAC) because i had some back-papers during my 3 yr working period. I am so tensed thinking abt that i will not get the points to meet 60
> 
> Regards
> JO


Hey,

Have you submitted your "course completion certificate" along with your educational certificates??? they would actually consider the course completion date as 2007 if its mentioned in the certificate as 2007. so you still you have a chance for your experience to get considered. however, you will have to wait till they reveal their final verdict.


----------



## starwars123

joluwarrior said:


> Don't worry. You'll get through, unless your occupation ceiling is on the verge of signalling red on the buzzer.
> All the best !


Thank you  when i see the occupation ceiling report for my line of work - security specialist it is mentioned as 189. Is 189 number of invitations pending or number in ited? Tia.


----------



## noobrex

*Occupation Ceiling*

What are the chances of occupation which are under ceiling to open in the next cycle and when will that happen ?


----------



## PraBhuwan

noobrex said:


> When did you recieve the conf ?


Haven't received it yet, still waiting ...:ranger:


----------



## noobrex

PraBhuwan said:


> Haven't received it yet, still waiting ...:ranger:


seems like they are 2 months to process one application


----------



## 0z_dream

ebshib said:


> Hey,
> 
> Have you submitted your "course completion certificate" along with your educational certificates??? they would actually consider the course completion date as 2007 if its mentioned in the certificate as 2007. so you still you have a chance for your experience to get considered. however, you will have to wait till they reveal their final verdict.


Oh thank u so much, yes i have kept my course completed certificate and also my TC from college both showing that i have completed my course on july 2007


----------



## 0z_dream

RK3 said:


> I do echo Jolu's opinion as DIAC will only consider your skilled work experience post completion of your professional qualification. As you were not passed engineering till 2012, your work experience prior to 2012 would not be considered. Have u done any vendor certifications before you start working (Microsoft MCSE etc)? Checkout ACS website to fine more details on this if you have completed any ACS approved certifications prior to your Job.


No i have not done any, before starting my process through the agent, i told them my situation and they it is all right everything will be fine and calculated as i have course completion cert. and Tc from college both mentioning my date of competion.. , now when i read somewhere in this thread abt the DIAC they calculate only after award it is like a shock to me coz i have already payed all my amount and waiting for my result..


----------



## 0z_dream

amandineFR said:


> My husband had called ACS to know if his internship could count towards his years of experience. They told him that as long as the experience is full time and related to his field, it doesn't matter whether it happened before or after graduation. So I'd assume it is the same for you, especially because in your case the jobs aren't internships. However, if you have doubts, just call ACS


Thank u for u reply, actually i feel some how sure abt ACS but my tension is about DIAC, i have read that both look to this in different way.. i dont know the truth..


----------



## jayptl

bro

Majority agent are looter

I have been researching for more than 8 months and fooloow this blog...

finally I came to know that experience cant consider prior to your qualification eligibility..
dont trust on agent

I consulted many agent, and they all told me surity about my case.. but still I dont trust on them..


----------



## 0z_dream

May i knw how to go for a state sponsorship, i just knw abt independent way, ACS- EOI-DIAC, right. Wat abt state sponsorship


----------



## joluwarrior

0z_dream said:


> May i knw how to go for a state sponsorship, i just knw abt independent way, ACS- EOI-DIAC, right. Wat abt state sponsorship


Check this 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...126-state-sponsorship-website-links-post.html


----------



## joluwarrior

starwars123 said:


> Thank you  when i see the occupation ceiling report for my line of work - security specialist it is mentioned as 189. Is 189 number of invitations pending or number in ited? Tia.


189 is number of invitations sent out to applicants. But I noticed that is till the February 18 round. So you can expect that number to have increased as of today.

However, the positive part is that still the occupational ceiling is way ahead. So no worries for you on this aspect.


----------



## starwars123

joluwarrior said:


> 189 is number of invitations sent out to applicants. But I noticed that is till the February 18 round. So you can expect that number to have increased as of today.
> 
> However, the positive part is that still the occupational ceiling is way ahead. So no worries for you on this aspect.


Thanks


----------



## starwars123

Hi,

I started working since Jan 2005. But in 2010 i had a break for 6 months due to personal reasons. Can i claim 15 points for work experience for 8 - 10 years? Read in another thread that they count the months and not the years. Seniors please clarify. Thanks


----------



## joluwarrior

starwars123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I started working since Jan 2005. But in 2010 i had a break for 6 months due to personal reasons. Can i claim 15 points for work experience for 8 - 10 years? Read in another thread that they count the months and not the years. Seniors please clarify. Thanks


Yes. Months.


----------



## nlannapurna

tejukondal said:


> I dont think ACS can assess your teaching experience.... What is ur situation with points if you don't consider the teaching experience?


My profile is :

Age:30 - 30 points
IELTS:7.5 - 10 points
Education: M.Tech - 15 points


Education:
4 year Bachelors degree in IT 1999-2003
2 years Masters degree in Computer Science...2009-2011)

Work Experience::
1)2003~2005:: 1.6 yrs Teaching/programming in Computer Sciences depart.
2)2007-2009:: Software Developer 
2)2010~2012:: Software Engineer/ Technical Consultant

I have submitted employment references till 2012 only...though am working till date...I have applied for skill assessment against 261313::Software Engineer


Question after this long story is:
a)How many years my experience will be counted ?will they count my #1 teaching experience?

If YES : then I can claim 10 points for 5+ yrs exp then my total points will be 65
If NO : then only 5 points for 3+ yrs exp then my total points will be 60

But I am looking for that 65 benchmark. Now seniors please help me..

Thanks everyone for analysis and time.


----------



## RK3

nlannapurna said:


> My profile is :
> 
> a)How many years my experience will be counted ?will they count my #1 teaching experience?
> 
> If YES : then I can claim 10 points for 5+ yrs exp then my total points will be 65
> If NO : then only 5 points for 3+ yrs exp then my total points will be 60
> 
> But I am looking for that 65 benchmark. Now seniors please help me..


I hardly see any possibility for ACS to assess your Teaching experience. So in that case EOI will award you 60 points only which would help you to gain an invite according to the current trend. But not sure if that would be sufficient in the future to get a quick invite. Anyway mention your teaching experience as well when you apply for ACS assessment. If ACS doesn't assess your teaching experience then you are left with the following options
- Lodge EOI with 60 points (minimum points to lodge EOI is 60. NOT 65)
- Retake IELTS to score 8 band in each (Hope you have 7 band or above for each IELTS section currently, not overall band of 7.5)

Seniors can add alternate points if any. All the best


----------



## nlannapurna

RK3 said:


> I hardly see any possibility for ACS to assess your Teaching experience. So in that case EOI will award you 60 points only which would help you to gain an invite according to the current trend. But not sure if that would be sufficient in the future to get a quick invite. Anyway mention your teaching experience as well when you apply for ACS assessment. If ACS doesn't assess your teaching experience then you are left with the following options
> - Lodge EOI with 60 points
> - Retake IELTS to score 8 band in each
> 
> Seniors can add alternate points if any. All the best


Thanks a lot for the reply.
Will my work exp as S/w developer be considered as closely related to 261313?

Thanks again


----------



## RK3

nlannapurna said:


> Thanks a lot for the reply.
> Will my work exp as S/w developer be considered as closely related to 261313?
> 
> Thanks again


Though the designation sounds bit different, It would be fine if you could try to add/highlight more points related to S/W engineer job responsibilities in your reference letter rather highlighting Developer skills.


----------



## joluwarrior

nlannapurna said:


> My profile is :
> 
> Age:30 - 30 points
> IELTS:7.5 - 10 points
> Education: M.Tech - 15 points
> 
> 
> Education:
> 4 year Bachelors degree in IT 1999-2003
> 2 years Masters degree in Computer Science...2009-2011)
> 
> Work Experience::
> 1)2003~2005:: 1.6 yrs Teaching/programming in Computer Sciences depart.
> 2)2007-2009:: Software Developer
> 2)2010~2012:: Software Engineer/ Technical Consultant
> 
> I have submitted employment references till 2012 only...though am working till date...I have applied for skill assessment against 261313::Software Engineer
> 
> 
> Question after this long story is:
> a)How many years my experience will be counted ?will they count my #1 teaching experience?
> 
> If YES : then I can claim 10 points for 5+ yrs exp then my total points will be 65
> If NO : then only 5 points for 3+ yrs exp then my total points will be 60
> 
> But I am looking for that 65 benchmark. Now seniors please help me..
> 
> Thanks everyone for analysis and time.


1. The teaching experience won't yield you any relevance for 261313, as far as ACS is concerned.

2. From 2007 till date, aren't you able to muster 5 years of employment, counted by months ? I ask this as I assume that your employment from 2012 is continuing till date, so in your application, you must have put a current end date with current employer. Ain't it ?


----------



## joluwarrior

RK3 said:


> Though the designation sounds bit different, It would be fine if you could try to add/highlight more points related to S/W engineer job responsibilities in your reference letter rather highlighting Developer skills.


That's right. Job ref. letters hold the key.


----------



## nlannapurna

joluwarrior said:


> 1. The teaching experience won't yield you any relevance for 261313, as far as ACS is concerned.
> 
> 2. From 2007 till date, aren't you able to muster 5 years of employment, counted by months ? I ask this as I assume that your employment from 2012 is continuing till date, so in your application, you must have put a current end date with current employer. Ain't it ?


Thanks 
No, I have submitted employment ref till Oct,2012 only...thought am working till date...


----------



## joluwarrior

nlannapurna said:


> Thanks
> No, I have submitted employment ref till Oct,2012 only...thought am working till date...


Right. Does that letter mention that you are employed till October 31, 2012 or till date ?
I believe it is "Till date".


----------



## nlannapurna

joluwarrior said:


> Right. Does that letter mention that you are employed till October 31, 2012 or till date ?
> I believe it is "Till date".


 .. Point to mention !!!

Employment ref letter mentions .."Till Date", but the ref letter is dated Oct,2012


----------



## joluwarrior

nlannapurna said:


> .. Point to mention !!!
> 
> Employment ref letter mentions .."Till Date", but the ref letter is dated Oct,2012


Then my friend, your current employment will get counted till your date of application. Now I believe you have recently submitted application for assessment.

Pls. check till from 2007 till March 31, 2013, how many years of exp. you complete. Only include completed months. I still have a hunch you have 5+.


----------



## nlannapurna

joluwarrior said:


> Then my friend, your current employment will get counted till your date of application. Now I believe you have recently submitted application for assessment.
> 
> Pls. check till from 2007 till March 31, 2013, how many years of exp. you complete. Only include completed months. I still have a hunch you have 5+.


Thanks for putting my confidence on a high cloud...but am afraid ...as per the info I hv gathered from ACS guidelines..they hv clearly mentioned tht the latest/current employment exp will b counted based on the date mentioned on the ref letter


----------



## symphony

Guys, pls advise.
I submitted my ACS assessment application yesterday with reference letters for past 5.5 years. Now, out of nowhere, one of my old employer decided to released detailed experience letter.
Is it possible to add additional reference letter to my application now ? If yes, pls advise how to proceed.


----------



## joluwarrior

nlannapurna said:


> Thanks for putting my confidence on a high cloud...but am afraid ...as per the info I hv gathered from ACS guidelines..they hv clearly mentioned tht the latest/current employment exp will b counted based on the date mentioned on the ref letter


Can you pls share where you saw that info ?

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## h3rdna

additional documents submitted..wish me luck =]



joluwarrior said:


> Can you pls share where you saw that info ?
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


it's stated here:



> The employment duration is calculated on the, “from and to” dates on the employer reference. If there
> is no, “to date” on the employment reference; the date the reference was written will be used.


http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...-Guidelines-for-Applicants-1-July-2012-V1.pdf


----------



## joluwarrior

h3rdna said:


> additional documents submitted..wish me luck =]
> 
> it's stated here:
> 
> http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0020/7319/Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants-1-July-2012-V1.pdf


Thanks for sharing. I may have skipped as my ref letter and application both were in same month. 

Nlannapurna,
Any possibility that you can get a current dated ref letter from current employer ? Nov last year to March/April is too long a time to let go. So check it once if possible. Even would help during DIAC's evaluation.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## noobrex

Any update on march applications


----------



## preetipatel

Experts, one query related to passport.
The address in my passport and the place I am currently staying are different.
With this have any impact in the whole process.

I assume for ACS, it will not since they are looking for date of birth.
But how about the VISA processing later?


----------



## starwars123

noobrex said:


> Any update on march applications


I think feb applications are pending still


----------



## preetipatel

Hi,

I am planning to submit ACS verification this week. Following are the list of documents I am planning to upload. Please verify and let me know whether I am missing something.

All the below copies need to be signed by NOTARY I suppose.

Thanks.


- Passport copy (Both front and Back Page)
- Engg. Degree Certificate
- Engg. Degree Transcript
- CDAC Diploma Certificate
- CDAC Diploma Transcript
- PMP Certificate (Since I have dome PMP)
- Oracle ERP implementation Certificate (I have some certfications in Oracle ERP)
- Organization1 Reference Letter
- Organization1 experience Letter
- Organization2 (Current) Reference Letter
- Organization2 Offer Letter
- Organization2 1st and latest payslips


----------



## UdayBASIS

preetipatel said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to submit ACS verification this week. Following are the list of documents I am planning to upload. Please verify and let me know whether I am missing something.
> 
> All the below copies need to be signed by NOTARY I suppose.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> - Passport copy (Both front and Back Page)
> - Engg. Degree Certificate
> - Engg. Degree Transcript
> - CDAC Diploma Certificate
> - CDAC Diploma Transcript
> - PMP Certificate (Since I have dome PMP)
> - Oracle ERP implementation Certificate (I have some certfications in Oracle ERP)
> - Organization1 Reference Letter
> - Organization1 experience Letter
> - Organization2 (Current) Reference Letter
> - Organization2 Offer Letter
> - Organization2 1st and latest payslips


Hi Preeti,

Did you ever go thru the document checklist for ACS?

Apart from the Reference Letter, no other documentation is allowed to be uploaded as far as experience is concerned.

As far as Education is concerned, all are fine, though I dont know, if all these are useful, since you have the highest degree of Engg. This is my personal opinion.

BR,
Uday


----------



## dhiraj_g23

*ACS Employment reference*

Hi All,

I have referred various threads in the expat forum and gained good knowledge, but few things are still unconfirmed. So thought to ask seniors who have already submitted this.
I am unable to get experience letter with roles and respons.. from previous employer
So I am planning to go with below
1. what is statutory declaration format like...Is it self-declaration ? If so what it needs to contain
I have worked for 3 companies before...So one statutory declaration for all 3 companies ????
2. Employment reference. I got the format for this. So I will include roles, time period etc and get it signed by supervisor
3. I will include official experience and relieving letter given when I left the company. or do i need to add anything ?

What is DIAC and does these docs sufficient to submit to DIAC again..


----------



## dhiraj_g23

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi Preeti,
> 
> Did you ever go thru the document checklist for ACS?
> 
> Apart from the Reference Letter, no other documentation is allowed to be uploaded as far as experience is concerned.
> 
> As far as Education is concerned, all are fine, though I dont know, if all these are useful, since you have the highest degree of Engg. This is my personal opinion.
> 
> BR,
> Uday


I thought we should add tech certifications and other docs like experience letter etc to show strong proof of employment...Any suggestions on this ?

I already stand weak on reference letters, as i had no choice but get it signed by next supervisor, not HR or manager.


----------



## UdayBASIS

dhiraj_g23 said:


> I thought we should add tech certifications and other docs like experience letter etc to show strong proof of employment...Any suggestions on this ?
> 
> I already stand weak on reference letters, as i had no choice but get it signed by next supervisor, not HR or manager.


Hi,

ACS does not allows anything other than Employment Reference Letters as a Proof of Employment.

Tech Certifications are for Proof of Qualification - It does neither good nor harm to have them recognised in the ACS result letter, since already you have a higher qualification (Engineering) as a proof for ICT Major Qualification(I assume).

The docs, which you have listed helps with DIAC, but not with ACS.

For your previous question:

Stat Decl should not be a self declared one. It should be declared by a Third party(Your Supervisor in your case), with all the Roles & Responsibilities mentioned along with the Org. Chart clearly showing your relationship with hiim/her. (For more info on Stat Decl, there is a dedicated thread which deals with that - Kindly search thru)

For Reference Letters, it is ok to get it signed by the Supervisor, as long as the Letter is on Company Letter pad, and the Supervisor is ready to vouch for you, if and when asked by ACS.

Does this clears your doubt?

BR,
Uday


----------



## LohPurush

nlannapurna said:


> My profile is :
> 
> Age:30 - 30 points
> IELTS:7.5 - 10 points
> Education: M.Tech - 15 points
> 
> 
> Education:
> 4 year Bachelors degree in IT 1999-2003
> 2 years Masters degree in Computer Science...2009-2011)
> 
> Work Experience::
> 1)2003~2005:: 1.6 yrs Teaching/programming in Computer Sciences depart.
> 2)2007-2009:: Software Developer
> 2)2010~2012:: Software Engineer/ Technical Consultant
> 
> I have submitted employment references till 2012 only...though am working till date...I have applied for skill assessment against 261313::Software Engineer
> 
> 
> Question after this long story is:
> a)How many years my experience will be counted ?will they count my #1 teaching experience?
> 
> If YES : then I can claim 10 points for 5+ yrs exp then my total points will be 65
> If NO : then only 5 points for 3+ yrs exp then my total points will be 60
> 
> But I am looking for that 65 benchmark. Now seniors please help me..
> 
> Thanks everyone for analysis and time.


Perhaps mine is not an answer for your question, but why do you need 65 points?
These points are only meant for qualification and as per the SkillSelect reports people with 60 points are also getting invites, so why long for 65 then ?


----------



## maximus_xps

starwars123 said:


> I think feb applications are pending still


ACS submitted on 21st Feb, moved to stage 4 on 24th Feb. Still with assessor


----------



## rvijay

preetipatel said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to submit ACS verification this week. Following are the list of documents I am planning to upload. Please verify and let me know whether I am missing something.
> 
> All the below copies need to be signed by NOTARY I suppose.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> - Passport copy (Both front and Back Page)
> - Engg. Degree Certificate
> - Engg. Degree Transcript
> - CDAC Diploma Certificate
> - CDAC Diploma Transcript
> - PMP Certificate (Since I have dome PMP)
> - Oracle ERP implementation Certificate (I have some certfications in Oracle ERP)
> - Organization1 Reference Letter
> - Organization1 experience Letter
> - Organization2 (Current) Reference Letter
> - Organization2 Offer Letter
> - Organization2 1st and latest payslips


All certificates are fine (ensure that you upload all under education tab)...You forgot self declaration on your roles and responsibilities. Offer letters, payslips are not required. Self decl. is not required in case you have company HR issued reference letter, but required if you are providing a reference declaration from your supervisor.


----------



## PraBhuwan

Hey.. Just got my skill assessment response. They considered my full experience and degree... A great relief after long wait of 2 months... Now the next wait for EOI begins


----------



## LohPurush

PraBhuwan said:


> Hey.. Just got my skill assessment response. They considered my full experience and degree... A great relief after long wait of 2 months... Now the next wait for EOI begins


Congo Man!!!


----------



## superm

Self declaration will not work - it has to be statutory declaration in word of manager/2-level-senior!



rvijay said:


> All certificates are fine (ensure that you upload all under education tab)...You forgot self declaration on your roles and responsibilities. Offer letters, payslips are not required. Self decl. is not required in case you have company HR issued reference letter, but required if you are providing a reference declaration from your supervisor.


----------



## superm

PraBhuwan said:


> Hey.. Just got my skill assessment response. They considered my full experience and degree... A great relief after long wait of 2 months... Now the next wait for EOI begins


Congrats Bhuvan! way to go!
Lodged EOI already?


----------



## rvijay

PraBhuwan said:


> Hey.. Just got my skill assessment response. They considered my full experience and degree... A great relief after long wait of 2 months... Now the next wait for EOI begins


What was ur degree's discipline?


----------



## marek

maximus_xps said:


> ACS submitted on 21st Feb, moved to stage 4 on 24th Feb. Still with assessor


Submitted 10th Feb, stage 4 on 20th feb, still with assessor...


----------



## UdayBASIS

Hi All,

Just posting an interesting (perhaps out of wary) question. Let me your opinion:

Currently, per the Occupation Ceiling Report as on 18 feb 2013, the remaining slots for 
Software Engineer is 1272 (3898 out of 5160 filled out).

Is there any chance of at least 100 of the slots to remain for the May 6th round?

BR,
Uday


----------



## noobrex

maximus_xps said:


> ACS submitted on 21st Feb, moved to stage 4 on 24th Feb. Still with assessor



they are taking too long, I submitted mine on March 12 by my agent, not sure when will we get the results


----------



## 0z_dream

marek said:


> Submitted 10th Feb, stage 4 on 20th feb, still with assessor...


sumbitted on 13 th feb stage 4 - 21st feb ..still with assessor


----------



## athar.dcsian

Guys,

How much time ACS re-validation application takes? I applied last night.

Regards,
Athar


----------



## dhiraj_g23

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi,
> 
> ACS does not allows anything other than Employment Reference Letters as a Proof of Employment.
> 
> Tech Certifications are for Proof of Qualification - It does neither good nor harm to have them recognised in the ACS result letter, since already you have a higher qualification (Engineering) as a proof for ICT Major Qualification(I assume).
> 
> The docs, which you have listed helps with DIAC, but not with ACS.
> 
> For your previous question:
> 
> Stat Decl should not be a self declared one. It should be declared by a Third party(Your Supervisor in your case), with all the Roles & Responsibilities mentioned along with the Org. Chart clearly showing your relationship with hiim/her. (For more info on Stat Decl, there is a dedicated thread which deals with that - Kindly search thru)
> 
> For Reference Letters, it is ok to get it signed by the Supervisor, as long as the Letter is on Company Letter pad, and the Supervisor is ready to vouch for you, if and when asked by ACS.
> 
> Does this clears your doubt?
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Hi Uday,

Thanks for your reply.
I cannot get the letter from supervisor on company letter head, but can get it signed by supervisor in statutory declaration. Would that be sufficient as a proof for employment.

Now I would list things needed

1. Passport copy
2. Degree certificate (shall I include transcripts as well ?)
''Online PDF copy of vendor qualifications with login and password" what is this ?
3. Reg. Employment, only statutory declaration (4) for the 4 companies I workd including present. (No experience letter, relieving letter etc I believe are needed. But i have the experience letter on company letter head, the day I left the company(without roles and responsibilities) which helds strong. I wish i could include this with little less believed statutory decl)

Please correct if I am wrong any where.

Thanks,
Dhiraj


----------



## ankurk

Hi All

I submitted ACS application on 4th April. They came back next day with this.



> Please upload the following documents:
> Certified copy of the complete and final academic transcript for your degree with all mark sheets consolidated into one PDF only.


Please help me understand what do they mean? what i submitted was my BTech degree certificate all Mark sheets (all in Individual PDF Files).

Do i need to send them the syllabus as well for my Btech?

Please help.

Thanks
Ankur


----------



## UdayBASIS

ankurk said:


> Hi All
> 
> I submitted ACS application on 4th April. They came back next day with this.
> 
> 
> 
> Please help me understand what do they mean? what i submitted was my BTech degree certificate all Mark sheets (all in Individual PDF Files).
> 
> Do i need to send them the syllabus as well for my Btech?
> 
> Please help.
> 
> Thanks
> Ankur


Hey Buddy,

Just merge all individual pdfs to a single large PDF and upload. It will do.

Make sure that all are certified copies.

BR,
Uday


----------



## UdayBASIS

dhiraj_g23 said:


> Hi Uday,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> I cannot get the letter from supervisor on company letter head, but can get it signed by supervisor in statutory declaration. Would that be sufficient as a proof for employment.
> 
> Now I would list things needed
> 
> 1. Passport copy
> 2. Degree certificate (shall I include transcripts as well ?)
> ''Online PDF copy of vendor qualifications with login and password" what is this ?
> 3. Reg. Employment, only statutory declaration (4) for the 4 companies I workd including present. (No experience letter, relieving letter etc I believe are needed. But i have the experience letter on company letter head, the day I left the company(without roles and responsibilities) which helds strong. I wish i could include this with little less believed statutory decl)
> 
> Please correct if I am wrong any where.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dhiraj


Hi,

My comments below:

1 - OK
2 - Add the transcript as well. A consolidated marksheet will be good. If not merge all individual scanned pdfs to a single one. It will do.
3 - ACS does not even allow you to upload other than Employment Reference Letter and Stat Decl.

Reg 2a: Online PDF copy of vendor qualifications with login and password" - This is for your vendor Certifications like Oracle / Microsoft Certifications. Normally for all certified people, there would be a Login ID & PWD to access the certification page in their respective vendor site. This information has to be prepared in a PDF and attached, if any.

Hence for point 3: Prepare Statutory Declaration from Your Supervisor(On stamp Paper), with all the roles and responsibilities mentioned + DOJ & DOR + Organisational Chart.

Let me know, if you need any more info.

BR,
Uday


----------



## Steve_

ankurk said:


> Hi All
> 
> I submitted ACS application on 4th April. They came back next day with this.
> 
> Thanks
> Ankur


According to my logic, I dont think ACS will ask you to combine multiple mark lists into a single PDF file again and send it again as you have already send it in separate sheet. I would suggest you to check the following
- Have you submitted semester mark lists or a final consolidated mark list? You have to submit attested copy of f*inal consolidated mark list*.
- Have you submitted Degree certificate ?
You dont have to provide Engineering subject details and all. Just check the above and submit accordingly if you missed any


----------



## Steve_

athar.dcsian said:


> Guys,
> 
> How much time ACS re-validation application takes? I applied last night.
> 
> Regards,
> Athar


I dont understand why some folks are are reluctant to do a basic research by themselves rather expecting to spoon-feed all the info by wasting valuable time of other forum members. you could have found the answer for that question if you would have gone through few pages of this same thread by yourself.


----------



## ankurk

UdayBASIS said:


> Hey Buddy,
> 
> Just merge all individual pdfs to a single large PDF and upload. It will do.
> 
> Make sure that all are certified copies.
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Thanks Uday. Yeah i did that but i did not get any mail from them acknowledging that. Moreover my application status still shows in stage 3 i.e. waiting for docs to be uploaded. Any idea how much time will it take to re commence the validation?

Thanks
Ankur


----------



## dhiraj_g23

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi,
> 
> My comments below:
> 
> 1 - OK
> 2 - Add the transcript as well. A consolidated marksheet will be good. If not merge all individual scanned pdfs to a single one. It will do.
> 3 - ACS does not even allow you to upload other than Employment Reference Letter and Stat Decl.
> 
> Reg 2a: Online PDF copy of vendor qualifications with login and password" - This is for your vendor Certifications like Oracle / Microsoft Certifications. Normally for all certified people, there would be a Login ID & PWD to access the certification page in their respective vendor site. This information has to be prepared in a PDF and attached, if any.
> 
> Hence for point 3: Prepare Statutory Declaration from Your Supervisor(On stamp Paper), with all the roles and responsibilities mentioned + DOJ & DOR + Organisational Chart.
> 
> Let me know, if you need any more info.
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Quite clear to me now
2. I will upload degree + consolidated
2a. I have cisco certifications, so I would provide them with the relevant info
3. I will get the statutory declaration done quickly. Anyway i cannot get reference on company letter head

Thanks a lot for suggestions.


----------



## joluwarrior

ankurk said:


> Thanks Uday. Yeah i did that but i did not get any mail from them acknowledging that. Moreover my application status still shows in stage 3 i.e. waiting for docs to be uploaded. Any idea how much time will it take to re commence the validation?
> 
> Thanks
> Ankur


Member *Abrar* is the database for stage movement timelines


----------



## Khan_Oz

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just posting an interesting (perhaps out of wary) question. Let me your opinion:
> 
> Currently, per the Occupation Ceiling Report as on 18 feb 2013, the remaining slots for
> Software Engineer is 1272 (3898 out of 5160 filled out).
> 
> Is there any chance of at least 100 of the slots to remain for the May 6th round?
> 
> BR,
> Uday



Hi Udaya,

I think the left out number will more than what u have mentioned. considering if April 1st round - 500 invites for software engineer occupation and April 22nd - 500 invites (am considering maximum invites may possible), stil it will around 272 left out for May 6th round.

regards to this i have any query, in april the second round is going to take place on 22nd (Which was suppose to take place on 15th April) will it impact for every one as there will be a week extension which results in more application in pool to get select when compared to previous cycles???

Regards,
Khan


----------



## UdayBASIS

Khan_Oz said:


> Hi Udaya,
> 
> I think the left out number will more than what u have mentioned. considering if April 1st round - 500 invites for software engineer occupation and April 22nd - 500 invites (am considering maximum invites may possible), stil it will around 272 left out for May 6th round.
> 
> regards to this i have any query, in april the second round is going to take place on 22nd (Which was suppose to take place on 15th April) will it impact for every one as there will be a week extension which results in more application in pool to get select when compared to previous cycles???
> 
> Regards,
> Khan


Well, in a way yes, regarding the week long extension.

But, still the application invitation is for only 1000 totally and hence, not much to change there.

Coming to my original question: This total slots left over for Software Engineer is posted on the date 18th February 2013. After that, we have to take into account 2 months March & April. Hence totally 4000 invitations roughly(Assuming that 1000 are invited every fort night).

This is where the scenario gets really tough! 

BR,
Uday


----------



## UdayBASIS

ankurk said:


> Thanks Uday. Yeah i did that but i did not get any mail from them acknowledging that. Moreover my application status still shows in stage 3 i.e. waiting for docs to be uploaded. Any idea how much time will it take to re commence the validation?
> 
> Thanks
> Ankur


Normally you would get the acknowledgement and the status change to '4' the next day morning.

If it did not yet occur, then drop a mail once again after a interval of 2 full days.

BR,
Uday


----------



## ankurk

UdayBASIS said:


> Normally you would get the acknowledgement and the status change to '4' the next day morning.
> 
> If it did not yet occur, then drop a mail once again after a interval of 2 full days.
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Ok.. Will wait for one more day and later drop an email. but no need to attach the syllabus right?

Thanks
Ankur


----------



## Khan_Oz

UdayBASIS said:


> Well, in a way yes, regarding the week long extension.
> 
> But, still the application invitation is for only 1000 totally and hence, not much to change there.
> 
> Coming to my original question: This total slots left over for Software Engineer is posted on the date 18th February 2013. After that, we have to take into account 2 months March & April. Hence totally 4000 invitations roughly(Assuming that 1000 are invited every fort night).
> 
> This is where the scenario gets really tough!
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Hi uday,

This total slots left over that i.e. (Software and Applications Programmers (3898 of 5160) is posted after 18 March round . after that there was only one round conducted that is April 1st.. the next round is on 22nd April.. So i think conditions are not soo worst for May invitation round..!!!


----------



## UdayBASIS

ankurk said:


> Ok.. Will wait for one more day and later drop an email. but no need to attach the syllabus right?
> 
> Thanks
> Ankur


No, not at all, this is not needed.

From the Marksheet, they can do to the segregation of ICT Major / ICT Minor, etc.

BR,
Uday


----------



## UdayBASIS

Khan_Oz said:


> Hi uday,
> 
> This total slots left over that i.e. (Software and Applications Programmers (3898 of 5160) is posted after 18 March round . after that there was only one round conducted that is April 1st.. the next round is on 22nd April.. So i think conditions are not soo worst for May invitation round..!!!


Hi Buddy,

I would be over the moon, if it were so.

Unfortunately, if you check the Invitations to Column head in the Occupation Ceiling Report, it still specifies 18/02/2013. Hence the wariness!! 

BR,
Uday


----------



## ravi.svce

Khan_Oz said:


> Hi uday,
> 
> This total slots left over that i.e. (Software and Applications Programmers (3898 of 5160) is posted after 18 March round . after that there was only one round conducted that is April 1st.. the next round is on 22nd April.. So i think conditions are not soo worst for May invitation round..!!!


Hi Khan,

The 1262 slots were remaining after 18 Feb invite as per skillselect. And there will be 4 more rounds after that and around 1262 slots remaining. I also need the slots to be open till May.

Do you know how many get selected in each round? If its like 300/round then it will be difficult for may i think


----------



## nilwal

ACS documentation says document should be marked as “Certified True Copy of the Original”.
In india, we can get "True Copy" stamped by Notary. Should we get documents notarized or just "true copy" is enough?

Thanks,
Nikhil


----------



## Khan_Oz

ravi.svce said:


> Hi Khan,
> 
> The 1262 slots were remaining after 18 Feb invite as per skillselect. And there will be 4 more rounds after that and around 1262 slots remaining. I also need the slots to be open till May.
> 
> Do you know how many get selected in each round? If its like 300/round then it will be difficult for may i think


Hi Uday,

Please take a look

An automated invitation round to apply to migrate under the Skilled - Independent and Skilled - Regional (provisional) visa subclasses was completed on 18 March in SkillSelect.
See: SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 18 March 2013 Results 

Previous invitation round information is available.
See: 
SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 4 March 2013 Results
SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 4 February and 18 February 2013 Results
SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 7 January and 21 January 2013 Results
SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 17 December 2012 Results
SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 3 December 2012 Results
SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 1 November & 16 November 2012 Results 
SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 15 October 2012 Results 
SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 1 October 2012 Results 
SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 15 September 2012 Results 
SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 1 September 2012 Results 
SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 1 August 2012 Results


IF you notice there was no round conducted on 18th feb. instead they conducted on 18th March. i have lodged my EOI and waiting for 22nd march round. so little worried about it and following the process closely.. i hope am not missing out on anything..??


----------



## Khan_Oz

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi Buddy,
> 
> I would be over the moon, if it were so.
> 
> Unfortunately, if you check the Invitations to Column head in the Occupation Ceiling Report, it still specifies 18/02/2013. Hence the wariness!!
> 
> BR,
> Uday



Hi Uday,

Please take a look

An automated invitation round to apply to migrate under the Skilled - Independent and Skilled - Regional (provisional) visa subclasses was completed on 18 March in SkillSelect.
See: SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 18 March 2013 Results 

Previous invitation round information is available.
See: 
SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 4 March 2013 Results
SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 4 February and 18 February 2013 Results
SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 7 January and 21 January 2013 Results
SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 17 December 2012 Results
SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 3 December 2012 Results
SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 1 November & 16 November 2012 Results 
SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 15 October 2012 Results 
SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 1 October 2012 Results 
SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 15 September 2012 Results 
SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 1 September 2012 Results 
SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 1 August 2012 Results


IF you notice there was no round conducted on 18th feb. instead they conducted on 18th March. i have lodged my EOI and waiting for 22nd march round. so little worried about it and following the process closely.. i hope am not missing out on anything..??


----------



## ravi.svce

Khan_Oz said:


> Hi Uday,
> 
> Please take a look
> 
> An automated invitation round to apply to migrate under the Skilled - Independent and Skilled - Regional (provisional) visa subclasses was completed on 18 March in SkillSelect.
> See: SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 18 March 2013 Results
> 
> Previous invitation round information is available.
> See:
> SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 4 March 2013 Results
> SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 4 February and 18 February 2013 Results
> SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 7 January and 21 January 2013 Results
> SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 17 December 2012 Results
> SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 3 December 2012 Results
> SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 1 November & 16 November 2012 Results
> SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 15 October 2012 Results
> SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 1 October 2012 Results
> SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 15 September 2012 Results
> SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 1 September 2012 Results
> SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 1 August 2012 Results
> 
> 
> IF you notice there was no round conducted on 18th feb. instead they conducted on 18th March. i have lodged my EOI and waiting for 22nd march round. so little worried about it and following the process closely.. i hope am not missing out on anything..??


If you look at Occupation Ceilings subsection it clearly says Invitations to 18/02/2013 on the heading for current slots filled. Even though the result was published after 18 March round. Thats what is getting me worried


----------



## Khan_Oz

ravi.svce said:


> If you look at Occupation Ceilings subsection it clearly says Invitations to 18/02/2013 on the heading for current slots filled. Even though the result was published after 18 March round. Thats what is getting me worried


My Bad.. I have lodged my EOI and waiting for 22nd April Round. Hope i may get through in this round..!!


----------



## UdayBASIS

Khan_Oz said:


> My Bad.. I have lodged my EOI and waiting for 22nd April Round. Hope i may get through in this round..!!


Well Buddy!! The results of rounds are actually published every month. But for some odd reason(If there is one), the Occupational ceilings are not yet updated.

It is the same from February 18. You will get through for this round. I am worried about the next round as such!


----------



## athar.dcsian

Steve_ said:


> I dont understand why some folks are are reluctant to do a basic research by themselves rather expecting to spoon-feed all the info by wasting valuable time of other forum members. you could have found the answer for that question if you would have gone through few pages of this same thread by yourself.


Steve,
I have already searched this thread before posting this query. May be you skipped that I am looking for duration of "ACS Re-Validation" not the "ACS New Application".

I couldn't find that's why posted on the forum and that what's the purpose of this portal.


----------



## Khan_Oz

UdayBASIS said:


> Well Buddy!! The results of rounds are actually published every month. But for some odd reason(If there is one), the Occupational ceilings are not yet updated.
> 
> It is the same from February 18. You will get through for this round. I am worried about the next round as such!


Hi Buddy..

According to you what are the chances of getting invited in next round i.e. on 22nd april round with 60 points for software engineer occupation keeping current scenarios and occupation ceiling in mind ..??


----------



## dhiraj_g23

*Organisation chart*

I have last question pending for docs req for skills.

reg. organisation role chart

Can that be written on a plain paper and notarized 

or 

that should included in statutory declaration and signed by supervisor


----------



## rvijay

dhiraj_g23 said:


> I have last question pending for docs req for skills.
> 
> reg. organisation role chart
> 
> Can that be written on a plain paper and notarized
> 
> or
> 
> that should included in statutory declaration and signed by supervisor


First page has to be a stamp paper, other pages like org chart can be on green colored legal paper..


----------



## nilwal

Do we have to notarize it or just get "True Copy" from a notary will be enough?
I did not find anything on ACS documentation.


----------



## Steve_

athar.dcsian said:


> I couldn't find that's why posted on the forum and that what's the purpose of this portal.


Well, I was referring to re-validation only. For e.g, Checkout the experience of this person #4 in this page
ww.expatforum.co/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/136100-acs-re-validation-procedure-time.html


----------



## preetipatel

superm said:


> Self declaration will not work - it has to be statutory declaration in word of manager/2-level-senior!


If the reference is in company letter head and signed by supervisor then it should suffice right? No need of stamp paper. But still it has to be certified by a Notary.

Please confirm my understanding.


----------



## superm

preetipatel said:


> If the reference is in company letter head and signed by supervisor then it should suffice right? No need of stamp paper. But still it has to be certified by a Notary.
> 
> Please confirm my understanding.


You are right!

To confirm - in this case - have it photocopy attested by Notary as a true copy; not on the originals


----------



## rakesharavindan

Hello all,

Got my acs result today. Applied on 8th feb.. Stage 4 on 12th feb.. State sponsorship next. Keep supporting

Regards,
Rakesh


----------



## superm

rakesharavindan said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Got my acs result today. Applied on 8th feb.. Stage 4 on 12th feb.. State sponsorship next. Keep supporting
> 
> Regards,
> Rakesh


Congrats!
They are still taking almost 2 months to give results! At least they are consistent


----------



## rakesharavindan

superm said:


> Congrats!
> They are still taking almost 2 months to give results! At least they are consistent


Yea yu are correct superm.. Exactly 2 months..
Vic ss is a bigger wait i hear :-(


----------



## waseem_expat

Hi,

I have been following this thread for couple of weeks. It has been very useful in figuring out the time and trend of ACS validation time. 

I would like to add share my experience too. I applied for ACS on 7th Feb and today (9 April) received the confirmation letter from ACS  .. They endorsed my all 8.2 years of experience under 261313, Software Engineer.

I was worried about missing the 22nd April round. Thankfully, got the letter well before the date  I will try my best to file EOI within a day or two 

P.S. I don't remember when my application moved to Stage 4. I guess it moved within a fortnight.


----------



## superm

waseem_expat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been following this thread for couple of weeks. It has been very useful in figuring out the time and trend of ACS validation time.
> 
> I would like to add share my experience too. I applied for ACS on 7th Feb and today (9 April) received the confirmation letter from ACS  .. They endorsed my all 8.2 years of experience under 261313, Software Engineer.
> 
> I was worried about missing the 22nd April round. Thankfully, got the letter well before the date  I will try my best to file EOI within a day or two
> 
> P.S. I don't remember when my application moved to Stage 4. I guess it moved within a fortnight.


Its generally move to Stage 4 in couple of days!


----------



## Khan_Oz

Hi All..

According to you guys what are the chances of getting invited in next round i.e. on 22nd april round with 60 points for software engineer occupation keeping current scenarios and occupation ceiling (1272 left after 18 feb 2013 round, after 18th feb 3 rounds of invite has been has done)in mind ..?? 

Thanks,
Khan


----------



## superm

rakesharavindan said:


> Yea yu are correct superm.. Exactly 2 months..
> Vic ss is a bigger wait i hear :-(


Yes - For Vic, you need to wait quite long. They have sent some rejections also lately saying that they had better candidates ;-p


----------



## dsns

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just posting an interesting (perhaps out of wary) question. Let me your opinion:
> 
> Currently, per the Occupation Ceiling Report as on 18 feb 2013, the remaining slots for
> Software Engineer is 1272 (3898 out of 5160 filled out).
> 
> Is there any chance of at least 100 of the slots to remain for the May 6th round?
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Hi Uday,
Just to clarify the quota remaining that is 1272 is after March 18th invite.
I know occupation ceiling in skillselect is showing otherwise.
I remember it was around 2600 after December 17th invite and 3372 after February invite.
So, around 600 invites have happened during two rounds of March.
Going by this trend, by June end quota for S/W engg shall be done with.

Thanks,
Anil.


----------



## tobeaussie

dsns said:


> Hi Uday,
> Just to clarify the quota remaining that is 1272 is after March 18th invite.
> I know occupation ceiling in skillselect is showing otherwise.
> I remember it was around 2600 after December 17th invite and 3372 after February invite.
> So, around 600 invites have happened during two rounds of March.
> Going by this trend, by June end quota for S/W engg shall be done with.
> 
> Thanks,
> Anil.


I agree with you the remaining ceiling is after the march 18th round and not feb 18th . So going by the trend June will see the end if ceiling only to be refreshed in July. So actually no problems at all.

I think the following occupations which have reached 75% have been updated rest have remained the same. Hence the dates above the reports has not changed and remained at 18/02 as rest if application ceilings have not been updated. I had seen this for one other occupation ceiling which was at 75 or 85% earlier which is 100% full now

Telecommunications Engineering Professionals (447 of 480)
Other Engineering Professionals (435 of 540)
Software and Applications Programmers (3898 of 5160)


----------



## PraBhuwan

superm said:


> Congrats Bhuvan! way to go!
> Lodged EOI already?


Thanks Man, Yes logged EOI already,  waiting for invite. Meanwhile do you know currently how much time they are taking to allocate CO. I know its 4-6 weeks, but are you aware of recent trend?


----------



## superm

its 6-8 weeks currently.. fluctuates a bit.
It got to >10 weeks in time of jan - feb now they seem to be catching up!


----------



## RRag

Hello Guys,

Request for information, I am planning to Apply for NSW SS, before going a head I have few quarries, any Senior member who have info please help me. My quarries are as below.

1. My skill assessment is done by ACS, do I need to submit any extra documents for SS apart from all the documents which I have submitted while logging ACS.

2. Do I need to take black and white photocopy of all documents and attested by Notary?

3. I am primary applicant, do I need to submit my wife's documents i.e. Education, Work Experience, Passport etc.

4. Please advise which is better, Taking DD for 300 AUD from India or from Australia (My friend in Sydney is ready to help me).

5. My IETLS score is R 6.0, S 6.0, L 6.5,W 7.0. what is the percentage on chance I get SS

Thanks in advance...


----------



## tejukondal

Khan_Oz said:


> Hi All..
> 
> According to you guys what are the chances of getting invited in next round i.e. on 22nd april round with 60 points for software engineer occupation keeping current scenarios and occupation ceiling (1272 left after 18 feb 2013 round, after 18th feb 3 rounds of invite has been has done)in mind ..??
> 
> Thanks,
> Khan


Hey Khan, dont worry mate... There are people who got invited on Apr 1st round even though they filed their EOI with 60 points on 31st mar...
Given that, there is no back log of applicants at least for our skill... If you have filed ur EOI by now, you will get an invite.... 100%... 

All the very best...


----------



## tejukondal

dsns said:


> Hi Uday,
> Just to clarify the quota remaining that is 1272 is after March 18th invite.
> I know occupation ceiling in skillselect is showing otherwise.
> I remember it was around 2600 after December 17th invite and 3372 after February invite.
> So, around 600 invites have happened during two rounds of March.
> Going by this trend, by June end quota for S/W engg shall be done with.
> 
> Thanks,
> Anil.


I agree... The heading which says 18/02/2013 in the occupation ceilings table seems incorrect.... I have been tracking the ceilings closely and the results are after 18th ma invitation round...

My feeling is ceilings may not be reached at least till 2nd round in may if not later....


----------



## tweet

*Raj*



ddotD said:


> Hi it was rejected because I have my qualification as BE in Electronics & Telecommunication, however it is considered as a closely related qualification for one to work in software industry(which is my profession) hence i required at least 4 years experience which I did not have back then(3 years 2 months).


Hi.. I have just applied for ACS assessment a week ago. I have my BE in telecom and have more then 5yrs exp. Reading your rejection i just got worried. Could you please clear things off?? Is my degree in Telecom thing to worry about??


----------



## mini2ran

Hi All,

I have few questions and need expert advice.Below is the brief background of my journey so far:

1. Done with IETLS , 6 in each band  . I have applied for ACS on 7th march for 261311 and waiting for results :ranger: . Assuming i got ACS positive, i will end up with 55 points. 

So for the additional 5 points i have two options:

1. Apply partner skills ( Spouse in same SOL and possess IELTS 7 in each band).
2. Apply for NSW sponsorship and go for 190.

Question is, whether i can opt both the options like:

once i get my ACS, submit EOI with both 189 an 190 .
For 190 it wont be a problem as i will be havind ACS and IELTS.
But for 189, Do i need to wait till ACS assessment of my spouse is done? or Can i apply in EOI and apply ACS parallel for my Spouse and later update once i get the results.

Please confirm if i can do the above or should i need to wait till My Spouse ACS is done. with the current trend, if i apply ACS for my spouse now, i may end up getting her ACS results by june end, which pushes me into next FY and not sure in next FY what will be the scenario of this code and rules.

Need your advice in this scenario on how to proceed.

TIA,
Mini


----------



## Mangats

Mangats said:


> Today the system threw me back to Level 3 and are awaiting Documents after 1.5 month on being at level 4.....Is is something Bad about to happen or does it usually happen for more clarificatrion.
> 
> Though we are yet to get the requirement from ACS, just wanted to check what could it be????:fingerscrossed:


Finally the long wait is over got a positive reply for business analyst....what next


----------



## superm

mini2ran said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have few questions and need expert advice.Below is the brief background of my journey so far:
> 
> 1. Done with IETLS , 6 in each band  . I have applied for ACS on 7th march for 261311 and waiting for results :ranger: . Assuming i got ACS positive, i will end up with 55 points.
> 
> So for the additional 5 points i have two options:
> 
> 1. Apply partner skills ( Spouse in same SOL and possess IELTS 7 in each band).
> 2. Apply for NSW sponsorship and go for 190.
> 
> Question is, whether i can opt both the options like:
> 
> once i get my ACS, submit EOI with both 189 an 190 .
> For 190 it wont be a problem as i will be havind ACS and IELTS.
> But for 189, Do i need to wait till ACS assessment of my spouse is done? or Can i apply in EOI and apply ACS parallel for my Spouse and later update once i get the results.
> 
> Please confirm if i can do the above or should i need to wait till My Spouse ACS is done. with the current trend, if i apply ACS for my spouse now, i may end up getting her ACS results by june end, which pushes me into next FY and not sure in next FY what will be the scenario of this code and rules.
> 
> Need your advice in this scenario on how to proceed.
> 
> TIA,
> Mini


You can chose both 189/190.
If you don't add partner points now - you will be with 55 points. As 60 is min; am not sure if system would let you submit the EOI - if you can submit then you would not be eligible for invite round anyhow - so you would have to wait for partner acs anyhow.
Well if you submit before FY ends then I guess you should be following old rules even in new year - not sure though!


----------



## UdayBASIS

dsns said:


> Hi Uday,
> Just to clarify the quota remaining that is 1272 is after March 18th invite.
> I know occupation ceiling in skillselect is showing otherwise.
> I remember it was around 2600 after December 17th invite and 3372 after February invite.
> So, around 600 invites have happened during two rounds of March.
> Going by this trend, by June end quota for S/W engg shall be done with.
> 
> Thanks,
> Anil.


Man, Thanks a lot.

You saved me from a lot of unwanted anxiety. This is really heartening to hear.

Now, I am a bit relaxed and not much worried about the ceiling anymore!!

Hopefully, it has helped ease most of our fellow forumer's worry as well.

BR,
Uday


----------



## mini2ran

superm said:


> You can chose both 189/190.
> If you don't add partner points now - you will be with 55 points. As 60 is min; am not sure if system would let you submit the EOI - if you can submit then you would not be eligible for invite round anyhow - so you would have to wait for partner acs anyhow.
> Well if you submit before FY ends then I guess you should be following old rules even in new year - not sure though!


Thanks Supremo..
One Question, can i provide a ACS number of XYZ and submit and later change it before CO assigned. Is it possible? or will it lead t any problem ?


----------



## UdayBASIS

Khan_Oz said:


> Hi Buddy..
> 
> According to you what are the chances of getting invited in next round i.e. on 22nd april round with 60 points for software engineer occupation keeping current scenarios and occupation ceiling in mind ..??


Hi,

There is absolutely no need to worry. 100 % chance for getting an invitation! Njoy!!

BR,
Uday


----------



## RK3

mini2ran said:


> Thanks Supremo..
> One Question, can i provide a ACS number of XYZ and submit and later change it before CO assigned. Is it possible? or will it lead t any problem ?


Oh Yea, What an idea Sirji  That would be the easiest way to get your Visa rejected and permanent closure to your Aussie dream!!!!


----------



## superm

mini2ran said:


> Thanks Supremo..
> One Question, can i provide a ACS number of XYZ and submit and later change it before CO assigned. Is it possible? or will it lead t any problem ?


No, I don't think you would want to go that route.... 
People - be genuine!


----------



## noobrex

*ACS - March - Current - Status*

Hey Guys, Can all the applicants who have submitted the ACS application in the Month of March. Please share the current status of the application. To know whats the progress so far.


----------



## mini2ran

Thanks guys... for all the comments and its just a wild thought....


----------



## deepajose

noobrex said:


> Hey Guys, Can all the applicants who have submitted the ACS application in the Month of March. Please share the current status of the application. To know whats the progress so far.


Is there any excel sheet for the same. I am a March applicant.


----------



## joluwarrior

deepajose said:


> Is there any excel sheet for the same. I am a March applicant.


Applying through agent in Dubai or self ?


----------



## mini2ran

I am also march applicant...please count me inn....


----------



## deepajose

joluwarrior said:


> Applying through agent in Dubai or self ?


self.. Already applied for ACS on March 25th. Now its in stage 4 '' With Asessor "


----------



## noobrex

deepajose said:


> Is there any excel sheet for the same. I am a March applicant.


I dont know if there is an excel sheet for March. 

Would request the mods to please create one .


----------



## noobrex

Mods, could you please create an Excel sheet for ACS filled in March. Would help us keep a track.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nlannapurna

Submitted : 4th APR
Stage 4 :10th APR
How long will it take from now  .. ?
(I have submitted all the required documents)


----------



## rvijay

nlannapurna said:


> Submitted : 4th APR
> Stage 4 :10th APR
> How long will it take from now  .. ?
> (I have submitted all the required documents)


6-7 weeks from now, could be longer so wait and see


----------



## nlannapurna

rvijay said:


> 6-7 weeks from now, could be longer so wait and see


Then I can expect my result only in May. Happy summer vacation to me


----------



## superm

nlannapurna said:


> Submitted : 4th APR
> Stage 4 :10th APR
> How long will it take from now  .. ?
> (I have submitted all the required documents)


Currently ACS is giving out result almost exactly after 2 months !
And regarding the excel list - its a google doc - not a feature of forum - anybody can create that..!


----------



## deepajose

superm said:


> Currently ACS is giving out result almost exactly after 2 months !
> And regarding the excel list - its a google doc - not a feature of forum - anybody can create that..!


2 months is long... Hoping they will not remove Software Engineer from the list on July.. I am planning for NSW SS


----------



## jety

Quick update. I have received my positive assessment from ACS for ANZSCO 261111.

For those who are interested in the time it took:-

Submitted: 31 Jan 2013
Stage IV: 14 Feb 2013
Finalized: 11 April 2013


----------



## deepajose

jety said:


> Quick update. I have received my positive assessment from ACS for ANZSCO 261111.
> 
> For those who are interested in the time it took:-
> 
> Submitted: 31 Jan 2013
> Stage IV: 14 Feb 2013
> Finalized: 11 April 2013


COngrats.. Did you follow up with themanytime during ur waiting?


----------



## jety

Followed up with them in February but they told me to wait. After that I did not email them any further.


----------



## rvijay

jety said:


> Quick update. I have received my positive assessment from ACS for ANZSCO 261111.
> 
> For those who are interested in the time it took:-
> 
> Submitted: 31 Jan 2013
> Stage IV: 14 Feb 2013
> Finalized: 11 April 2013


Congrats!


----------



## joluwarrior

jety said:


> Quick update. I have received my positive assessment from ACS for ANZSCO 261111.
> 
> For those who are interested in the time it took:-
> 
> Submitted: 31 Jan 2013
> Stage IV: 14 Feb 2013
> Finalized: 11 April 2013


Congrats !!


----------



## joluwarrior

deepajose said:


> 2 months is long... Hoping they will not remove Software Engineer from the list on July.. I am planning for NSW SS


Nothing much to do really on that, from the applicant's side except :fingerscrossed:


----------



## noobrex

jety said:


> Quick update. I have received my positive assessment from ACS for ANZSCO 261111.
> 
> For those who are interested in the time it took:-
> 
> Submitted: 31 Jan 2013
> Stage IV: 14 Feb 2013
> Finalized: 11 April 2013


Congrats buddy go ahead and file EOI ASAP.

That took a lot of time, people here are getting results in 2 months I guess. Yours took a lot of time may be because of the holidays.


----------



## noobrex

jety said:


> Followed up with them in February but they told me to wait. After that I did not email them any further.


Ddi you application moved to Stage 3 ? for any addtional documents requirements.


----------



## jety

It went to Stage 3 on 4th Feb because I submitted some documents which were not notarized. I submitted the notarized documents on 11th Feb and it went to Stage 4 on 14th Feb.


----------



## noobrex

I can recall last year couple of my friends had filled ACS on 16 April 2012 and they got the results in 19 days.


----------



## abdulzak

Hi Guys,

I have submitted reference letter from my current company from the HR Manager to the ACS on 16th March for skill assessment. Unfortunately, my HR Manager left the company on 28th of March. The main problem is the direct number and mobile number he mentioned belongs to the company. When i call to the company mobile number, someone picks up and says HR manager left the company. BUt my main concern is how to convince the ACS or DIAC about my current company reference letter. I'm waiting for my ACS skills assessment. Is there any supporting doc i can submit if they ask for verification, Please help me

Regards,

Abdulzak


----------



## joluwarrior

abdulzak said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have submitted reference letter from my current company from the HR Manager to the ACS on 16th March for skill assessment. Unfortunately, my HR Manager left the company on 28th of March. The main problem is the direct number and mobile number he mentioned belongs to the company. When i call to the company mobile number, someone picks up and says HR manager left the company. BUt my main concern is how to convince the ACS or DIAC about my current company reference letter. I'm waiting for my ACS skills assessment. Is there any supporting doc i can submit if they ask for verification, Please help me
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Abdulzak


ACS doesn't verify with the employer as such. So I think ACS shouldn't cause you a worry.

For DIAC, the matter is unpredicatable. Verification with employer may or may not happen. So I think the best idea would be to get a fresh ref. letter issued with the new undersigned adn present it to DIAC, when you submit visa application.

For ACS, current ref. letter that you have submitted should suffice. As the person was legibly in the company when he issued it. So you have not done any wrong thing.


----------



## h3rdna

Got my positive assessment today. Applied on the 25th Jan. Time to submit the EOI


----------



## joluwarrior

h3rdna said:


> Got my positive assessment today. Applied on the 25th Jan. Time to submit the EOI


Congratulations buddy !!


----------



## abdulzak

Hi Joliwarrior,

Thanks for your comments.. i will go as per ur words.. hopefully evrthin shud go fine...


----------



## superm

joluwarrior said:


> Congratulations buddy !!


Congrats - hey.. it took time>2mnths; was there some communication in between?


----------



## h3rdna

superm said:


> Congrats - hey.. it took time>2mnths; was there some communication in between?


only recently, i was asked to get more detailed job reference letters..i uploaded them and got the positive assessment 2 days after


----------



## noobrex

Assuming I clear ACS, what would be the next step if I I have to file SA SS 

Will I have to file ss first and then EOI ?

If yes whats the average time SA ss takes?

What all thing I need to submit for SS?
What all I would need to submit for EOI ? And how long does EOI take ?


----------



## variable

Does 457 Visa require ACS/Skills Assessment or just 186/189 Visa types?


----------



## mandarn10

*ACS Completed*

Got positive ACS reply Today..... :clap2:

Applied on Feb 15th, +ve Apr 12 

Now waiting for IELTS result :ranger:


----------



## noobrex

noobrex said:


> Assuming I clear ACS, what would be the next step if I I have to file SA SS
> 
> Will I have to file ss first and then EOI ?
> 
> If yes whats the average time SA ss takes?
> 
> What all thing I need to submit for SS?
> What all I would need to submit for EOI ? And how long does EOI take ?



Would request the seniors to please resolve the above queries ?


----------



## noobrex

mandarn10 said:


> Got positive ACS reply Today..... :clap2:
> 
> Applied on Feb 15th, +ve Apr 12
> 
> Now waiting for IELTS result :ranger:


Congrats exactly 2 months


----------



## noobrex

Today everyone is so quite


----------



## UdayBASIS

noobrex said:


> Today everyone is so quite


Well, I for one want to have a good discussion!! Want to check other hang outs as well!!

But, there is no question / doubt today!! Hence cooling the heels!!

BR,
Uday


----------



## noobrex

noobrex said:


> Assuming I clear ACS, what would be the next step if I I have to file SA SS
> 
> Will I have to file ss first and then EOI ?
> 
> If yes whats the average time SA ss takes?
> 
> What all thing I need to submit for SS?
> What all I would need to submit for EOI ? And how long does EOI take ?



Someone please respond


----------



## jayptl

for Sa SS need 6.5 in IELTS. FOR IT ocupation


----------



## superm

noobrex said:


> Someone please respond


Responded 

Process is 
1)Decide on 189/190
2) Get IELTS and skill assessed. In any order - keep in mind you have to score IELTS atleast 6 in each module to be eligible for skilled migration. min 7 in each module = 10points. min8 in each module = 20 points.
3) Lodge EOI (expression of interest) with successful assessment + IELTS. EOI is free of cost, EOI does not need any doc upload, just declaration of your details.
a) when EOI is done - lodge SS if going for 190.
4) if get invite - lodge visa .. and so on..


----------



## melloncollie

Great to hear so many positive stories of ACS success in this forum! Hope things work out well for all here.

I have just started the process of arranging my documents for an ACS assessment (ENS - entry stream under ICT - Project Manager, so need to show 3 years of relevant experience). 

I have taken the help of a senior colleague from my previous organization to provide a skills reference on stamp paper as the organization will not provide much. He will also provide his business card. What else will be required? I've heard about Org Charts. Is that really necessary and what should it have - Name, numbers etc and till what level in the organization hierarchy? Any inputs from those who have done this successfully before?


----------



## LohPurush

*Got result yesterday!!*

Hi guys,

I posted this yesterday but somehow didn't appear(I missed submitting it seems!).

I got my ACS result +ve yesterday(11th April), here are the details:

Applied: 6th Feb
Extra documents asked: 13th Feb
Stage IV :14th Feb
Result Received: 11th April
Result: +ve (261313, all experience shown considered as it is i.e. 4+ years).
EoI submitted: 12th April.

Rgds,
ddotD.


----------



## noobrex

ddotD said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I posted this yesterday but somehow didn't appear(I missed submitting it seems!).
> 
> I got my ACS result +ve yesterday(11th April), here are the details:
> 
> Applied: 6th Feb
> Extra documents asked: 13th Feb
> Stage IV :14th Feb
> Result Received: 11th April
> Result: +ve (261313, all experience shown considered as it is i.e. 4+ years).
> EoI submitted: 12th April.
> 
> Rgds,
> ddotD.


Great news buddy


----------



## noobrex

superm said:


> Responded
> 
> Process is
> 1)Decide on 189/190
> 2) Get IELTS and skill assessed. In any order - keep in mind you have to score IELTS atleast 6 in each module to be eligible for skilled migration. min 7 in each module = 10points. min8 in each module = 20 points.
> 3) Lodge EOI (expression of interest) with successful assessment + IELTS. EOI is free of cost, EOI does not need any doc upload, just declaration of your details.
> a) when EOI is done - lodge SS if going for 190.
> 4) if get invite - lodge visa .. and so on..


Thanks bhai, can you also tell me about the time frame the invite takes to come and meds etc to be finalized


----------



## superm

noobrex said:


> Thanks bhai, can you also tell me about the time frame the invite takes to come and meds etc to be finalized


which Visa? 189/190?
189 - generally couple of rounds per month [1st and 3rd Mon] - this is announced on Skill select website. Min required point is 60. But will you get invite or not depends on your rank in terms of points(and then EOI submission date in points match) and count of invites DIAC decides to send out.
190 - Invite depends on approval from State - once approved, invites happens immediately.

Medical is something that you need to worry about when you have lodged your visa after getting invite.
They are finalized within 1 or 2 weeks, if not referred. But if referred, they may take 3 or so months!

Hope you got your answers!


----------



## noobrex

Got them all bro, thanks a lot.


----------



## mandarn10

noobrex said:


> Congrats exactly 2 months


thanks buddy


----------



## noobrex

Waiting for ACS results.....I logged the application on 12th march. Another month I guess.

I am go nervous. 

Accha can we give updated experience letters at DIAC stage ?

As I thin it would give me additional 6 months of work ex will make it exactly 10 years hehe


----------



## superm

yes you can give - but it would affect even if it is 10 years.. above 8, its all same! And basically from the experience you were invited in EOI, you need to prove that.


----------



## starwars123

*Confused*



I applied for ACS under ICT System Analyst Category on 4th Feb 2013. It moved to stage 4 in a couple of days (don't remember exactly when). And my wife applied on 12th Feb 2013. Hers moved to stage 4 on a couple of days as well. She got her positive assessment today . Mine is still in stage 4 "with assessor"  is this something i need to be worried about? My occupation ceiling has been touched for this year, does this impact my application progress? (Though i don't think so). Extremely confused and not sure what to do other than waiting :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mike alic

starwars123 said:


> I applied for ACS under ICT System Analyst Category on 4th Feb 2013. It moved to stage 4 in a couple of days (don't remember exactly when). And my wife applied on 12th Feb 2013. Hers moved to stage 4 on a couple of days as well. She got her positive assessment today . Mine is still in stage 4 "with assessor"  is this something i need to be worried about? My occupation ceiling has been touched for this year, does this impact my application progress? (Though i don't think so). Extremely confused and not sure what to do other than waiting :fingerscrossed:


I believe, ceiling is nothing to do assessment. Assessment is done throughly, so it may vary from case to case basis. Based on all the replies in this thread, I think its very normal. 
Probably u can drop email to ACS and clear your doubts as well.


----------



## noobrex

So what plans everyone has for today ?


----------



## superm

starwars123 said:


> I applied for ACS under ICT System Analyst Category on 4th Feb 2013. It moved to stage 4 in a couple of days (don't remember exactly when). And my wife applied on 12th Feb 2013. Hers moved to stage 4 on a couple of days as well. She got her positive assessment today . Mine is still in stage 4 "with assessor"  is this something i need to be worried about? My occupation ceiling has been touched for this year, does this impact my application progress? (Though i don't think so). Extremely confused and not sure what to do other than waiting :fingerscrossed:


Your wife got it on time. you case is seeing some delay.. it happens! You should get it soon though. Can drop a mail to aCS if you want.
General time is 2mnths that ACS is taking these days!


----------



## Amrik_12

*Eoi*



Abrar said:


> Oh! Bad luck buddy...
> 
> I believe mine, yours, Smahesh202 and Rbang's applications have been allocated to same assessor. All of our applications moved straight to Stage4 exactly on 7th February though we all have submitted it around 3 weeks before. Our Assessor must have been on Holiday till 7th Feb.
> 
> If my assumption is correct then I seriously believe that ACS process of application allotment to assessor is ridiculous. :crazy:
> 
> Why to assign an application to a person who is not at work? This way applicant submitting perfect application would suffer without any fault of his. :wacko: . And that is what happening, really frustrating. :frusty:
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


I applied ACS on 22 March as System Admin. I did not get any result back. Plz advice me that can i applied EOI with Skill Assessment. Plz help I am so worried. where can i know NSW ceiling round list?
Amrik


----------



## Amrik_12

I am in Australia want to apply NSW SS. but my Skill Assessment is still in Stage 4. I applied ACS on 22 March 2013. Can I applied EOI without Skill Assessment?????????
PLZ Help......................


----------



## Amrik_12

Hi, 
Any one applied ACS assessment in march and got result? i applied on 22 March-and go to Stage 4 on 25 March. I am still waiting for result. I am so worried. plz reply.
Amrik


----------



## Amrik_12

*Eoi*



noobrex said:


> Waiting for ACS results.....I logged the application on 12th march. Another month I guess.
> 
> I am go nervous.
> 
> Accha can we give updated experience letters at DIAC stage ?
> 
> As I thin it would give me additional 6 months of work ex will make it exactly 10 years hehe


Your ACS is not approved yet. How come you applied EOI without ACS. I applied ACS on 22 March. Still waiting for result. Can I apply EOI without ACS for NSW SS?
plz reply


----------



## mini2ran

I applied on 7th march and still waiting for results... i think 2 months s the avg time now.. expecting rsults in 1st week of may..


----------



## melloncollie

In practice, does the time required for ACS assessment depend upon the ANZSCO code you're being assessed against?


----------



## noobrex

Amrik_12 said:


> I applied ACS on 22 March as System Admin. I did not get any result back. Plz advice me that can i applied EOI with Skill Assessment. Plz help I am so worried. where can i know NSW ceiling round list?
> Amrik


It takes 2 month for results to come bac. No I dont think you can file EOI before ACS results and ielts results.


----------



## noobrex

Amrik_12 said:


> Your ACS is not approved yet. How come you applied EOI without ACS. I applied ACS on 22 March. Still waiting for result. Can I apply EOI without ACS for NSW SS?
> plz reply


Where in post it says that I have applied for EOI.


----------



## noobrex

melloncollie said:


> In practice, does the time required for ACS assessment depend upon the ANZSCO code you're being assessed against?


No it does not


----------



## noobrex

mini2ran said:


> I applied on 7th march and still waiting for results... i think 2 months s the avg time now.. expecting rsults in 1st week of may..


Yep 2 months as per curent trends. Last year they were very quick were only takin 15- 20 days. But this year 2 months in the min


----------



## deepajose

Amrik_12 said:


> I am in Australia want to apply NSW SS. but my Skill Assessment is still in Stage 4. I applied ACS on 22 March 2013. Can I applied EOI without Skill Assessment?????????
> PLZ Help......................


NSW has stopped accepting applications for this year.

Please read the below link.

Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


I was also planning for NSW SS. Lets hope for the best.


----------



## superm

Amrik_12 said:


> Your ACS is not approved yet. How come you applied EOI without ACS. I applied ACS on 22 March. Still waiting for result. Can I apply EOI without ACS for NSW SS?
> plz reply


Nope.. ACS + IELTS is required for submitting EOI. You can have EOI in saved draft form though while waiting.
ACS is taking 2 months and result time does not depend on ANZSCO!


----------



## Amrik_12

noobrex said:


> It takes 2 month for results to come bac. No I dont think you can file EOI before ACS results and ielts results.


Hi,
Thank you for your reply. Its really useful info.


----------



## noobrex

deepajose said:


> NSW has stopped accepting applications for this year.
> 
> Please read the below link.
> 
> Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW
> 
> I was also planning for NSW SS. Lets hope for the best.


Do they again open entries for occupation even after when ceiling has reached.


----------



## Amrik_12

noobrex said:


> Do they again open entries for occupation even after when ceiling has reached.


yes, they will open in july Surly, but may be change some rules.


----------



## Ozsydney

*State skill assessment*

Hi all,

Just wanted to know that is it that people who apply for state sponsored skillset get a faster assessment done by ACS? Normally I have heard it takes 2 months however some people in the forum confirmed about as early as 18 days.... 
Is it just random applications are assessed early or there might be some basis?


----------



## superm

Ozsydney said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wanted to know that is it that people who apply for state sponsored skillset get a faster assessment done by ACS? Normally I have heard it takes 2 months however some people in the forum confirmed about as early as 18 days....
> Is it just random applications are assessed early or there might be some basis?


State sponsoring is the step that comes after ACS or any assessment!
SS does not related to ACS anyhow!

Steps:
IELTS and ACS (any order)
EOI
SS
Invite recvd
Visa lodging!


----------



## Amrik_12

noobrex said:


> Where in post it says that I have applied for EOI.


Opps  by mistake , I post u. I lost that post . sorry
well, thank u for reply.


----------



## 0z_dream

Now, it moved to in progress... oh mine i cant breath due to tension..


----------



## melloncollie

All the best. I am going to be submitting mine to ACS today.


----------



## noobrex

Anyone from march got results ?


----------



## rainee

i sent for assessment last March 8 but no reply from ACS yet...i'm still waiting.


----------



## noobrex

rainee said:


> i sent for assessment last March 8 but no reply from ACS yet...i'm still waiting.



Thanks for your reply. Please do keep us posted here. I have logged my application on 12th of March.


----------



## noobrex

Under which occupational code have u filled acs ?


----------



## Amrik_12

*ACS Timeline*



noobrex said:


> Under which occupational code have u filled acs ?


Hi,
My Occupation is System Admin,applied on: 22 March, Stage 4: 25 March; Case Officer: Bessie 
I gave them Call but they said due to peak time processing is delay. Just wanna +result now.
I am So worried.


----------



## Amrik_12

*ACS Timeline*



0z_dream said:


> Now, it moved to in progress... oh mine i cant breath due to tension..


When you applied? what is your occupation ?
Thanks


----------



## Amrik_12

I done Master of IT in Australia(2 year) and I have Post Graduate Computer Application Diploma(1 year). I already have Developer Programmer 261312 Assessment. Now I want 262113 Systems Administrator Assessment. I don't have experience. Plz tell me there is any possibility to get successful Skill Assessment in 262113 Systems Administrator. Plz reply
Thanks


----------



## starwars123

superm said:


> Your wife got it on time. you case is seeing some delay.. it happens! You should get it soon though. Can drop a mail to aCS if you want.
> General time is 2mnths that ACS is taking these days!


My Application has moved to "in progress" now. *Fingers Crossed*:fingerscrossed:


----------



## jimboo

*ACS for 263111 before july*

This is my first post to this forum and I really hope to get your help, I'm really worried. 

I am going to apply for ACS assessment for the first time, ACS code I want to apply for is ANZSCO 263111 -Computer Network and Systems Engineer

I need my ACS before JULY, so I can fill my EOI for Immigrant Visa (189), 

What are the parameters affecting ACS processing time so I can prevent them before applying. I have a related Bachelor and Master Degree and at least 5 years experience.

Any help and information is appreciated.


----------



## noobrex

starwars123 said:


> My Application has moved to "in progress" now. *Fingers Crossed*:fingerscrossed:


What all stages are there in ACS


----------



## jimboo

*ACS process stages*



noobrex said:


> What all stages are there in ACS


ACS stages are as follows:

Stage 1: Your Online Application has been Received by ACS

Stage 2: Your Application has been Allocated and is Currently in Progress

Stage 3: A Request for extra documents or information has been sent to your email address. Please check your email for further details.

Stage 4: Your Application is being ssessed by an Authorised Assessor

It means: Your application has been allocated to an Authorised Assessor. The assessment process involves a high level of quality processing in investigation and verification of documented evidence. Qualifications and work experience are assessed and calculated in line with your nominated occupation and your overall information is assessed according to teh documentation provided. Once this process is completed, the case officer will perform a final examination of your application before progressing to the final stage.

Stage 5: Your Skills Application has been completed & your results will be sent via email in the following 1-2 working days.


----------



## starwars123

jimboo said:


> ACS stages are as follows:
> 
> Stage 1: Your Online Application has been Received by ACS
> 
> Stage 2: Your Application has been Allocated and is Currently in Progress
> 
> Stage 3: A Request for extra documents or information has been sent to your email address. Please check your email for further details.
> 
> Stage 4: Your Application is being ssessed by an Authorised Assessor
> 
> It means: Your application has been allocated to an Authorised Assessor. The assessment process involves a high level of quality processing in investigation and verification of documented evidence. Qualifications and work experience are assessed and calculated in line with your nominated occupation and your overall information is assessed according to teh documentation provided. Once this process is completed, the case officer will perform a final examination of your application before progressing to the final stage.
> 
> Stage 5: Your Skills Application has been completed & your results will be sent via email in the following 1-2 working days.


To add in stage 4 you have 3 sub-stages.

1. With assessor- your application would be in this stage for the longest time.
2. In progress - literally means your assessment has been completed and you will receive email in a day or 2
3. Case finalized - go check your email NOW


----------



## josephjt

Applied my ACS on Feb 22nd. However i was asked for more information and I could only submit those by March 17th. My skill assessment is in the 4th stage from then. 

Does the processing time count from the day the application was submitted or from the day the information was provided ?


----------



## 0z_dream

Amrik_12 said:


> When you applied? what is your occupation ?
> Thanks


I applied on 13th feb, stage 4 - 21st feb. 261312 Developer Programmer


----------



## noobrex

0z_dream said:


> I applied on 13th feb, stage 4 - 21st feb. 261312 Developer Programmer


Think you should get your results today or tomorrow.


----------



## 0z_dream

noobrex said:


> Think you should get your results today or tomorrow.


Hope so


----------



## noobrex

0z_dream said:


> Hope so


Best of luck buddy


----------



## noobrex

So any one from 15-20 Feb got their ACS results ?


----------



## tomtomwq

Amrik_12 said:


> Hi,
> My Occupation is System Admin,applied on: 22 March, Stage 4: 25 March; Case Officer: Bessie
> I gave them Call but they said due to peak time processing is delay. Just wanna +result now.
> I am So worried.


Curious, how did you know your Case Officer's name?


----------



## 0z_dream

noobrex said:


> Best of luck buddy


Thanks..


----------



## starwars123

noobrex said:


> So any one from 15-20 Feb got their ACS results ?


Yep. Applied on 16th feb. Moved to stage 4 in 2 days. Got result on 12th april.


----------



## aditya_

preetipatel said:


> Thanks for the responses.
> Out of my 12 years experience 8yr I was in one organization and last 3yr 9 months in another.
> Do I need to furnish reference letter with role and responsibilities from both organization or only the reference from my current organization will suffice? I can provide the relieving letter from my previous organization. As I understand ACS requires 2 years experience to validate in last 10 years. I am an engg. grad in Electronics and Telecomm. And have done 6 months diploma course from CDAC.
> 
> Also can someone please share the submitted reference letter for "261311 Analyst Programmer". It will help to formulate mine.
> 
> Thanks for your guidance.


I am also an engg.grad in EEE [ but working as software engineer for 5 years] and have done 6 months diploma course from CDAC. how are you getting this verified/recognized by the ACS.


----------



## samysunny

ACS Applied 15th March 2013 / Stage 4 - 18th March 2013. Still waiting.


----------



## noobrex

samysunny said:


> ACS Applied 15th March 2013 / Stage 4 - 18th March 2013. Still waiting.


I applied around the same time, keep me posted, I would keep you posted


----------



## rimon

me too

ACS Applied 15th March 2013 / Stage 4 - 20th March 2013. Still waiting.


----------



## kiran55

Hi Experts,

I got my ACS assessment today ( i have applied on feb 14th ).I am applied for software engineer (261313) My total experience is 6 yrs 5 months

its mentioned in the letter that 

'you have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 of the ANZCO Code

your experience is calculated as

4yrs 11 months
position: senior software enginner

1yr 6 months
position: specialist/senior software test enginner'

My question in the points calculation will they consider my entire 6.5 yrs or will they use this above classification and is there a chance of considering only my 4.11 yrs of experience (classified by ACS) in points evaluation?


----------



## 0z_dream

kiran55 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I got my ACS assessment today ( i have applied on feb 14th ).I am applied for software engineer (261313) My total experience is 6 yrs 5 months
> 
> its mentioned in the letter that
> 
> 'you have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 of the ANZCO Code
> 
> your experience is calculated as
> 
> 4yrs 11 months
> position: senior software enginner
> 
> 1yr 6 months
> position: specialist/senior software test enginner'
> 
> My question in the points calculation will they consider my entire 6.5 yrs or will they use this above classification and is there a chance of considering only my 4.11 yrs of experience (classified by ACS) in points evaluation?


Thats a good news, may i knw pls how long ur status stayed on "in progress". Mine is now in progress


----------



## UdayBASIS

kiran55 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I got my ACS assessment today ( i have applied on feb 14th ).I am applied for software engineer (261313) My total experience is 6 yrs 5 months
> 
> its mentioned in the letter that
> 
> 'you have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 of the ANZCO Code
> 
> your experience is calculated as
> 
> 4yrs 11 months
> position: senior software enginner
> 
> 1yr 6 months
> position: specialist/senior software test enginner'
> 
> My question in the points calculation will they consider my entire 6.5 yrs or will they use this above classification and is there a chance of considering only my 4.11 yrs of experience (classified by ACS) in points evaluation?


Hi buddy,

This is an interesting case. (can feel your heart beat as well).

Congrats first for the assessment.

As it has already been assessed by ACS as suitable for migration under 261313, I do not foresee any problems there in.

However, if the CO is to take a closer look at the Employment evidence for the second job( Specialist / Senior Test Engineer), a doubt might arise in his mind. Still, this is not an issue first of all. You will still get your points for 5 years of Experience. My Opinion.

SO, just keep your cool and go ahead with applying for EOI & henceforth for the PR as well.

BR,
Uday


----------



## kiran55

0z_dream said:


> Thats a good news, may i knw pls how long ur status stayed on "in progress". Mine is now in progress


Thank u....in my case it is for 2 days in progress


----------



## noobrex

*ICT System Test Eng*

Hi - Has anyone filled with ICT System Test Eng and got a positive assessment ?


----------



## josephjt

Applied my ACS on Feb 22nd. However i was asked for more information and I could only submit those by March 17th. My skill assessment is in the 4th stage from then. 

Does the processing time count from the day the application was submitted or from the day the information was provided ?


----------



## kiran55

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi buddy,
> 
> This is an interesting case. (can feel your heart beat as well).
> 
> Congrats first for the assessment.
> 
> As it has already been assessed by ACS as suitable for migration under 261313, I do not foresee any problems there in.
> 
> However, if the CO is to take a closer look at the Employment evidence for the second job( Specialist / Senior Test Engineer), a doubt might arise in his mind. Still, this is not an issue first of all. You will still get your points for 5 years of Experience. My Opinion.
> 
> SO, just keep your cool and go ahead with applying for EOI & henceforth for the PR as well.
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Thanks for the words uday...got some relief..
hope evry thing goes well....


----------



## noobrex

noobrex said:


> Hi - Has anyone filled with ICT System Test Eng and got a positive assessment ?


Anyone ?


----------



## Potturi

kiran55 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I got my ACS assessment today ( i have applied on feb 14th ).I am applied for software engineer (261313) My total experience is 6 yrs 5 months
> 
> its mentioned in the letter that
> 
> 'you have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 of the ANZCO Code
> 
> your experience is calculated as
> 
> 4yrs 11 months
> position: senior software enginner
> 
> 1yr 6 months
> position: specialist/senior software test enginner'
> 
> My question in the points calculation will they consider my entire 6.5 yrs or will they use this above classification and is there a chance of considering only my 4.11 yrs of experience (classified by ACS) in points evaluation?


If you see in the ACS document , the roles and responsibilities are almost similar to software engineer with other related job codes. My gut feel is that there should not be any problem. However, 1 suggestion, see if the reference or experience letters that you have submitted for ACS have at least 3 or4 common points...if there are then I am confident that you can justify your role and work saying you moved into this designation as per business needs or on personal interest to explore the testing vertical as well. 

Good luck !

ACS (Software Engineer) Applied/Results : 30th Oct'12/4th Dec | IELTS (L8;R8;W8;S7) - 25th Jan'13(post reval score) | EOI App - 30th Jan'13 (65 points) | UK PCC - 14th Dec'12 | Invite - 4th Feb'13 | Application Lodged - 7th Feb'13 | Indian PCC - 26th Mar'13 | Medicals - 11th Feb'13 | CO Assigned & Docs Requested - 2nd April'13 | CO Details - T4 JH | Grant - 12th April'13 | Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## melloncollie

I submitted my ACS application on Monday and today morning I found it on stage 4.

Is there a possibility that the assessor may still ask for additional documents at this stage? Or is it just a waiting game from here onwards?


----------



## josephjt

Hi All, 

I applied my ACS on Feb 22nd. However i was asked for more information and I could only submit those by March 17th. My skill assessment is in the 4th stage from then. 

Does the processing time count from the day the application was submitted or from the day the information was provided ?

Sorry about re posting this question.


----------



## noobrex

melloncollie said:


> I submitted my ACS application on Monday and today morning I found it on stage 4.
> 
> Is there a possibility that the assessor may still ask for additional documents at this stage? Or is it just a waiting game from here onwards?


It can go to Stage 3 anytime during application assessment process.


----------



## noobrex

josephjt said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied my ACS on Feb 22nd. However i was asked for more information and I could only submit those by March 17th. My skill assessment is in the 4th stage from then.
> 
> Does the processing time count from the day the application was submitted or from the day the information was provided ?
> 
> Sorry about re posting this question.


AFIK the day it was submitted.


----------



## Chetu

Feeling the wait now ( not to mention the weight too which I have put on in last few months )


----------



## noobrex

Chetu said:


> Feeling the wait now ( not to mention the weight too which I have put on in last few months )


You will get your results by 4 June i guess, its going to be a long long wait 

i will get mine on 14th May


----------



## Amrik_12

*Acs*



tomtomwq said:


> Curious, how did you know your Case Officer's name?


i did not attach my documents with ACS then my case officer request to snd documents on his email and he said that i can ask any question if i have regarding Assessment.


----------



## Chetu

noobrex said:


> You will get your results by 4 June i guess, its going to be a long long wait
> 
> i will get mine on 14th May


When did you apply ? I applied on 7 march .


----------



## noobrex

12 feb


----------



## Chetu

noobrex said:


> 12 feb


I am wondering is there any hope to submit an EOI for those who get ACS in June . I have applied for Software Engineer , I know I can submit the EOI but may be thats all .


----------



## karenSt

one query-
if the applicant undergoes minor role change after ACS and before application of visa, does he need to submit updated reference letter from employer to include new role? Or this is required only if CO asks else the same reference letters submitted during ACS would suffice


----------



## alapatna

*reference letter*

Also one question - reference letter required from current employer is enough right or it is required form all previous employers?


----------



## UdayBASIS

karenSt said:


> one query-
> if the applicant undergoes minor role change after ACS and before application of visa, does he need to submit updated reference letter from employer to include new role? Or this is required only if CO asks else the same reference letters submitted during ACS would suffice


Hi,

I guess, that role change still does not mean a radical change in the roles and responsibilities. If this is the case, then You can use the same ACS one for DIAC as well. There wont be any problem at all.

BR,
Uday


----------



## UdayBASIS

alapatna said:


> Also one question - reference letter required from current employer is enough right or it is required form all previous employers?


Hi Naresh,

Employment Reference Letters for all of your Employment, which you want to get assessed are needed for ACS.

Simply put, if you want the employment to be assessed, you need to submit the relevant ER Letter.

Anyways, generally people need points based on work experience, and all of the experience is assessed for claiming points.

BR,
Uday


----------



## karenSt

Thanks Uday for response. Yes the role change is a an upscale to a more senior position however the skill and responsibility is more or less the same 


UdayBASIS said:


> Hi,
> 
> I guess, that role change still does not mean a radical change in the roles and responsibilities. If this is the case, then You can use the same ACS one for DIAC as well. There wont be any problem at all.
> 
> BR,
> Uday


----------



## noobrex

jacklin said:


> hey guys m new here want to introduce my self
> m jacklin ,jacklin thomson and recently join this forum .
> best regards


2 or 21/2 months.


----------



## 0z_dream

How long to get the result after moved to "in progress". Mine is "in progress " since Sunday.


----------



## melloncollie

How do you find out who your case officer is?


----------



## RK3

0z_dream said:


> How long to get the result after moved to "in progress". Mine is "in progress " since Sunday.


Most of the folks got it in 1-3 days. I got it in 1 day. All the best


----------



## noobrex

0z_dream said:


> How long to get the result after moved to "in progress". Mine is "in progress " since Sunday.


When did you file ?


----------



## ian.thomas

melloncollie said:


> How do you find out who your case officer is?


Give ACS a call and quote you ref no...


----------



## ian.thomas

0z_dream said:


> How long to get the result after moved to "in progress". Mine is "in progress " since Sunday.


for me it moved to in progress in morning
afternoon case finalised and got an email


----------



## noobrex

ian.thomas said:


> for me it moved to in progress in morning
> afternoon case finalised and got an email


When did you file.


----------



## 0z_dream

noobrex said:


> When did you file ?


file on 13th feb, stage 4-21st feb, in progress-14th april, case finalized-17th april


----------



## 0z_dream

my result is not yet received


----------



## harshaldesai

0z_dream said:


> file on 13th feb, stage 4-21st feb, in progress-14th april, case finalized-17th april


me too same as yours

file on 13th feb, stage 4-21st feb, still awaiting further update. 

hoping that in next couple of days we should get the response.


----------



## noobrex

0z_dream said:


> file on 13th feb, stage 4-21st feb, in progress-14th april, case finalized-17th april


I fiked in 12th feb


----------



## 0z_dream

noobrex said:


> I fiked in 12th feb


when did urs moved to stage 4


----------



## 0z_dream

harshaldesai said:


> me too same as yours
> 
> file on 13th feb, stage 4-21st feb, still awaiting further update.
> 
> hoping that in next couple of days we should get the response.


is it now "in progress" or "case finalized"


----------



## noobrex

0z_dream said:


> file on 13th feb, stage 4-21st feb, in progress-14th april, case finalized-17th april


I filed on 12th feb. What code did you file for. My agent said it will take 2 more weeks.


----------



## noobrex

0z_dream said:


> when did urs moved to stage 4


I dont know my agent does not tell me anything.


----------



## superm

Currently it seems to be taking around 2months.. so plus minus 1 week is usual!


----------



## ian.thomas

noobrex said:


> I dont know my agent does not tell me anything.


take ref no and password from agent..

they usually give it to the clients


----------



## 0z_dream

noobrex said:


> I filed on 12th feb. What code did you file for. My agent said it will take 2 more weeks.


my code is 261312 and urs?


----------



## 0z_dream

noobrex said:


> I dont know my agent does not tell me anything.


even i m through agent, they must have given u member login username and password, so we can check ourself


----------



## noobrex

0z_dream said:


> even i m through agent, they must have given u member login username and password, so we can check ourself


I requested him but think he forgit tried again but think he forgit again.


----------



## 0z_dream

noobrex said:


> I requested him but think he forgit tried again but think he forgit again.


try again to see if it is moved to case finalized


----------



## noobrex

superm said:


> Currently it seems to be taking around 2months.. so plus minus 1 week is usual!


They recieved around 3 weeks early. Acs is going fast its nice. I filled


----------



## 0z_dream

how to get the result after "case is finalized", my agent is saying it might take a week more :/


----------



## UdayBASIS

0z_dream said:


> how to get the result after "case is finalized", my agent is saying it might take a week more :/


It might already have come to the agent's mail box.

Ask him to check the mailbox(spam folder especially).

BR,
Uday


----------



## 0z_dream

UdayBASIS said:


> It might already have come to the agent's mail box.
> 
> Ask him to check the mailbox(spam folder especially).
> 
> BR,
> Uday


I am trying all th eway , they r saying to wait for more days


----------



## preetipatel

I submitted for ACS verification today, code - 261312 (Developer Programmer).
Seems I need to wait for 2 months.
Planning to prepare for IELTS in between.

Thanks all for answering my queries.


----------



## 0z_dream

preetipatel said:


> I submitted for ACS verification today, code - 261312 (Developer Programmer).
> Seems I need to wait for 2 months.
> Planning to prepare for IELTS in between.
> 
> Thanks all for answering my queries.


Yes, according to current members, yes it is taking almost near to 2 months. Good luck for ur ielts


----------



## noobrex

0z_dream said:


> how to get the result after "case is finalized", my agent is saying it might take a week more :/


He has the pdf he wont give it to you I think.


----------



## noobrex

noobrex said:


> He has the pdf he wont give it to you I think.


He would tell you the result thaugh


----------



## josephjt

Do you think it would be ok to ask ACS on a status if the application is already 2 months old? The wait is just killing me :-( .

Patience is a virtue, when you are not in a hurry to file EOI


----------



## noobrex

josephjt said:


> Do you think it would be ok to ask ACS on a status if the application is already 2 months old? The wait is just killing me :-( .
> 
> Patience is a virtue, when you are not in a hurry to file EOI


You can check with them.


----------



## maverick27

Hi,

I had been assessed as a Software Tester by ACS in Nov 2011. I have done coding for Test Automation scripts/Performance testing and all the relevant details has been provided in the resume submitted to ACS at that time. Since then, i'm more working on Performance testing which involves design & coding and now i wanted to apply for ACS assessment again (as its going to expire in Nov 2013 anyway). My questions are
1. Is it possible to apply for Software Engineer this time?
2. Will ACS consider the previous experience as well? Even though i had worked on design & coding in the past, ACS already assessed me a Software tester. Will they re-assess and consider my previous experience for Software engineer?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## superm

josephjt said:


> Do you think it would be ok to ask ACS on a status if the application is already 2 months old? The wait is just killing me :-( .
> 
> Patience is a virtue, when you are not in a hurry to file EOI


You submitted on 22 Feb - its not 2 months yet 
Yes, you are just on edge to hit or miss EOI round.. but mailing would not hurry it up I guess. You can try..
I'd suggest to have your EOI filled and *saved in draft mode*...if not done already!


----------



## superm

maverick27 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had been assessed as a Software Tester by ACS in Nov 2011. I have done coding for Test Automation scripts/Performance testing and all the relevant details has been provided in the resume submitted to ACS at that time. Since then, i'm more working on Performance testing which involves design & coding and now i wanted to apply for ACS assessment again (as its going to expire in Nov 2013 anyway). My questions are
> 1. Is it possible to apply for Software Engineer this time?
> 2. Will ACS consider the previous experience as well? Even though i had worked on design & coding in the past, ACS already assessed me a Software tester. Will they re-assess and consider my previous experience for Software engineer?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.


if you have assessment for one role - you can not go to apply for another role.
Yes, there are people who have got themselves assessed in multiple roles at different times.
Thing is if you can show proof of matching responsibilities then you can be assessed +ve for any role!


----------



## 0z_dream

Just received information from my agent that i got ACS +ve assessment , waiting for the official email


----------



## noobrex

superm said:


> You submitted on 22 Feb - its not 2 months yet
> Yes, you are just on edge to hit or miss EOI round.. but mailing would not hurry it up I guess. You can try..
> I'd suggest to have your EOI filled and saved in draft mode...if not done already!


When are upcomming eoi rounds ?


----------



## smahesh202

*Going via RPL route*

Hi All,

I am asking this for my friend. If we are applying to ACS via RPL route, do we need to get the degree qualification assessed seperately by VETASSESS ?

with regards,
mahesh.


----------



## 0z_dream

when ll be the next EOI, PLs i want to knw if there ll be EOI round on may and june, as my IELTS exam is on 27th april


----------



## maximus_xps

0z_dream said:


> when ll be the next EOI, PLs i want to knw if there ll be EOI round on may and june, as my IELTS exam is on 27th april


I submitted my application to ACS on 21st Feb, moved to Stage 4 on the 24th.
i am expecting to get my assessment results by the 21st (going by the 2 months processing time). Keep me posted about your results.


----------



## 0z_dream

maximus_xps said:


> I submitted my application to ACS on 21st Feb, moved to Stage 4 on the 24th.
> i am expecting to get my assessment results by the 21st (going by the 2 months processing time). Keep me posted about your results.


Sure i will be posting, next is IELTS exam ( second attempt  ) on 27 april


----------



## noobrex

maximus_xps said:


> I submitted my application to ACS on 21st Feb, moved to Stage 4 on the 24th.
> i am expecting to get my assessment results by the 21st (going by the 2 months processing time). Keep me posted about your results.


When are the eoi rounds in may ?


----------



## jayptl

howmuch time will take after showing "" with assessor""??


----------



## Amrik_12

*ACS Approval*

Hi all,

Thank you so much for your help. I got My ACS. 

One month ago I already Apply EOI, Now i want to apply 190 Visa. Could you plz let me know what i need to do Now? My wife has Australian edu (6 months). Can i need to summit my wife documents. Although i know i cant claim 5 points?


----------



## Amrik_12

*Acs*



jayptl said:


> howmuch time will take after showing "" with assessor""??


My one took 18-19 days 

best of luck 

DO you know. what i need 2 do after positive Skill Assessment. I want to apply 190 visa 

thanks


----------



## jayptl

my status is " WITH ASSESSOR" in just 2 days....I submit apps 2 days ago..


----------



## Amrik_12

jayptl said:


> my status is " WITH ASSESSOR" in just 2 days....I submit apps 2 days ago..


these days they are taking 2 months to issue final result....


----------



## jayptl

hmmmmmmmmm... too long


----------



## Mroks

noobrex said:


> When are the eoi rounds in may ?


The DIAC conducts rounds of invitations to apply to migrate on the first Monday of the month. If there is a second invitation round in a month, that round will be held on the third Monday of that month.

In the April the rounds are on 1st April and 22nd April. Due to system maintenance activities the 2nd round was conducted on 4th Monday instead of 3rd Monday.

As per their logic predictive dates for May
6th May only if there is 1 round of invitation
also 20th May, if there are 2 rounds of invitation


----------



## noobrex

madhukar.rokade said:


> The DIAC conducts rounds of invitations to apply to migrate on the first Monday of the month. If there is a second invitation round in a month, that round will be held on the third Monday of that month.
> 
> In the April the rounds are on 1st April and 22nd April. Due to system maintenance activities the 2nd round was conducted on 4th Monday instead of 3rd Monday.
> 
> As per their logic predictive dates for May
> 6th May only if there is 1 round of invitation
> also 20th May, if there are 2 rounds of invitation



thanks for sharing the information.


----------



## 0z_dream

jayptl said:


> howmuch time will take after showing "" with assessor""??


well according to my experience , stage 4 -21st feb and moved to next step on 14th april


----------



## tejukondal

smahesh202 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am asking this for my friend. If we are applying to ACS via RPL route, do we need to get the degree qualification assessed seperately by VETASSESS ?
> 
> with regards,
> mahesh.


I was in the same boat... I did ACS and launched my eoi after that... I got my invite on the 1-apr round...
Now i m doing my vetassess while i await CO allocation...


----------



## harshaldesai

Applied for ACS on 21st Feb.

Received +ve response today. 

Only issue is we had submitted work experience details for 8 years but of which they say earlier 2 odd years arent related to the CODE for which applying and hence cannot be counted towards points claim and hence only 5 years 11 months has been calculated. But its ok. no worries there

IELTS on 27th April. EOI once IELTS result comes. 

Regards,


----------



## maximus_xps

harshaldesai said:


> Applied for ACS on 21st Feb.
> 
> Received +ve response today.
> 
> Only issue is we had submitted work experience details for 8 years but of which they say earlier 2 odd years arent related to the CODE for which applying and hence cannot be counted towards points claim and hence only 5 years 11 months has been calculated. But its ok. no worries there
> 
> IELTS on 27th April. EOI once IELTS result comes.
> 
> Regards,


 Congrats.. My best wishes for your IELTS


----------



## josephjt

superm said:


> You submitted on 22 Feb - its not 2 months yet
> Yes, you are just on edge to hit or miss EOI round.. but mailing would not hurry it up I guess. You can try..
> I'd suggest to have your EOI filled and *saved in draft mode*...if not done already!



I just sent them a mail asking about it anyway. They say 12 weeks from the time it has moved to Stage 4. Say they take 2 months, this means i would only get mine by May 17th. :-( .


----------



## raguvenkat

I applied on April5th and it is in stage 4 for last 8 days. It moved so fast to stage 4 but still in stage 4. waiting with patience.


----------



## depende

Hello guys

I'm applied on April 9th. I hope to get my results in June.

But I'm a bit worried because I applied now. For example if I get a positive ACS assessment with 8 years work experience (15points) and then I would stop to work because I will study a master for two years. So I need to revalidate my assessment but it's possible that then they will reduce my work experience to 6 years?


----------



## raguvenkat

But you will get 5 points for your Australian degree. Why should they drop the 2 years in your experience?


----------



## depende

Because it's written work experience from the past 10 years.

In my case 2005 until 2013 = 8 years
Study from 2014 to 2016 then they will look in the past 10 years from 2016 and I would lose 1 year work experience.
I'm right?

I see here only a problem when they accept only 6 years or less work experience.


----------



## jayptl

now Have u started study after 2013??


----------



## depende

I'll start my study in 2014 but I'm waiting first if my ACS skills assessment is positive.


----------



## ravi.svce

*New Ceiling Available*

I think the new ceiling for 1 Apr is available in skillselect website. I see 989 slots remaining for Software and Applications Programmers. Hoping quota for 2613 will be there till May end.


----------



## Mroks

ravi.svce said:


> I think the new ceiling for 1 Apr is available in skillselect website. I see 989 slots remaining for Software and Applications Programmers. Hoping quota for 2613 will be there till May end.


Taking into account the progress of filling up of 2613 quota till now, I think it will remain till June as they are getting filled up proportionally.


----------



## jayptl

I just submit ACS recently.

I want to know that * Communication or Telecommunication* subjects are considered as ICT?? major?

2.5 yr diploma considered as Associate degree??

Highly appreciate for your respoonose


----------



## preetipatel

ravi.svce said:


> I think the new ceiling for 1 Apr is available in skillselect website. I see 989 slots remaining for Software and Applications Programmers. Hoping quota for 2613 will be there till May end.


Can you please tell me how to check the remaining slots in skillselect ?


----------



## superm

preetipatel said:


> Can you please tell me how to check the remaining slots in skillselect ?


goto skill select website - go under Reports tab - then find ceiling reports.


----------



## NHQ

kzaidi11 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I applied for ACS Assessment for System Analyst 261112 on 2nd Feb , went on stage 4 on 3rd Feb and got a positive Assessment on 26th March.
> 
> I have a question here
> 
> ACS has assessed my 4 years Bachelors in Computer science equivalent to AQF Associate Degree.
> 
> Can any one please tell me how much points I can get on Associate degree in EOI??
> 
> I have over 3 years of relevant experience outside Australia and 2 years in Australia.




Hi KZaidi,

Same is the case here, I applied for ACS Assessment 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) on 18th Feb 2013, went on stage 4 on 22nd Feb and got a positive Assessment on 18th April 2013. 

But instead of Bachelor degree they evaluated my 4 years Bachelor of Computer Science from Pakistan as AQF Associate degree. Which in Australia is normally of 2 years duration having 4 semester and approximately 60 - 70 credit hours. 

It is really strange for me, as my degree has duration of about 4 years (actually 3 years 11 months) and has 8 semesters and 132 credit hours.

Any idea how to proceed now. Can I ask/email ACS to check for any possible mistake during assessment?


----------



## josephjt

Has anyone applied for an ACS skill assessment after 22nd Feb 2013 got a +ve ? Just want to understand the progress of applications.


----------



## vamshimadisetty

Guys i applied on the 10mar for analyst programmer is there anyone who applied during the same time....the wait is killing me


----------



## noobrex

vamshimadisetty said:


> Guys i applied on the 10mar for analyst programmer is there anyone who applied during the same time....the wait is killing me


I know someone who did on 12th march


----------



## noobrex

your result shoupd be there by 10th may


----------



## mini2ran

I applied on 7 th march same code and waiting...


----------



## Khan_Oz

Got invited today..!!!


----------



## PraBhuwan

Got the invite today guys.......:clap2::clap2:


----------



## noobrex

Khan_Oz said:


> Got invited today..!!!


Khan bhai when did you get acs and when did you file eoi? How many points you had


----------



## noobrex

PraBhuwan said:


> Got the invite today guys.......:clap2::clap2:


 when did you get acs and when did you file eoi? How many points you had ? And what was the code


----------



## Mroks

PraBhuwan said:


> Got the invite today guys.......:clap2::clap2:


Hi,
Khan_Oz and Prabhu

Congrats for both of you for your invitation.


----------



## Chetu

Aah this wait for ACS and the looming possibility of Software Engineers topping off before June


----------



## Chetu

Udaybasis , noobrex joluwarrior superm Abrar or anyone has any idea when did 2613 Software engineer and programmers hit ceiling last year? Just asking . May be to quell the queasiness in my stomach


----------



## jayptl

Hi

Whether *Diploma in Electronics & Communication Engineering course 2.5 yr* is considered as ICT Major Degree??? with Associate or advance diplooma??


----------



## PPbad

Congrats to everybody who have got the invite.

Were you people able to login to Skillselect.


----------



## softkun123

josephjt said:


> Has anyone applied for an ACS skill assessment after 22nd Feb 2013 got a +ve ? Just want to understand the progress of applications.


I have applied for software engineer on 22nd Feb but still on stage 4.


----------



## Amrik_12

softkun123 said:


> I have applied for software engineer on 22nd Feb but still on stage 4.


No dear, I applied on 15 march still on Stage 4....
waiting waiting waiting


----------



## jayptl

it takes exactly 2 months


----------



## melloncollie

jayptl said:


> it takes exactly 2 months


... so Softkun123 should see a change by today CoB. All the best.


----------



## jayptl

??????????????????????????


----------



## melloncollie

jayptl said:


> ??????????????????????????


Sorry, in reference to a post by member Softkun123 on page 500 of this thread.


----------



## josephjt

*Still no response*

I applied on Feb 22nd. Logged in today, but unfortunately, still "with assessor".

The document was moved to stage 4 only on March 17th because of more information required from my end. Looks like they consider 2 months from the time the application is in stage 4. 

Sigh!


----------



## josephjt

*Still no response*



softkun123 said:


> I have applied for software engineer on 22nd Feb but still on stage 4.


I feel your pain  . 

Please let me know when you get assessment. My application was waiting on information from my end for a couple of weeks. So I am thinking mine will be late.


----------



## vamshimadisetty

Yes guys i guess its correct that they consider the 2 months from the time it went into with assessor...let me know how u guys go...am waiting for mine from the 10th march for analyst programmer fingers crossed


----------



## maximus_xps

vamshimadisetty said:


> Yes guys i guess its correct that they consider the 2 months from the time it went into with assessor...let me know how u guys go...am waiting for mine from the 10th march for analyst programmer fingers crossed


My got finalised today. Filed my application on 21st Feb. took exactly 2 months. I'm still waiting for my agent to send me the result.


----------



## jayptl

hi send here yor result plz with qualification assessed for many applixants thnxx


----------



## Vivek Shadilya

Hello All, 
Just joined to the forum.
Am I too late to join this group? ...better late than never I would say.

Regards
Vivek


----------



## Vivek Shadilya

I applied for ACS on April 11th.

I am close to 12 years of experience with non-computer science engineering degree.

currently ACS is in stage 4 "with assesor".


----------



## Vivek Shadilya

I took up IELTS on April 6th, scored 8,7,6.5,7 ( L, R,W,S) with 7 O ....planning to take it up again on May 25th ...anyone who took it on April 6th ?


----------



## melloncollie

Anyone on this forum who has had the experience of an ACS application moving from Stage 4 back to Stage 3? I've been told that this *can* happen, however just want to if someone has actually experienced this.


----------



## anujmalhotra262

*Need help with ACS*

Hi, 

I am working as Senior Consultant with a leading US based IT Company. I have 7.5 yrs of experience in IT. Need some help with ACS.

I have worked with 4 companies and have release letters from all the 4 orgs but that is in a standard format with Start date, end date and full time status but no roles and responsibilities. 

Can you share a sample format of the Declaration which I can get from my Supervisors for Credentials assessment?

Also in my previous org, I worked in 2 Projects, one in India for 2 Yrs and another one in US for 2 Years . In that case do I need to get References from each supervisor along with the Org Chart?

Can I get the Declaration paper work done on Rs 100/- Stamp paper and send the documents to them for their signature as getting a stamp paper in US would be a challenge for my supervisor.

From one of my employer, I have a detailed Role and Responsibility document on company letter head but now the company has shifted to different location. In that case do I need to get the document again on a new letter head to reflect the change of address?

Please advise. 

Anuj




amolpa said:


> All,
> 
> To update on ACS skill assessment time- I have got ACS assessment done for code 261314 (Software Tester) in just 25 days and result is positive. I have done it myself with the help of this forum. So thanks to all experts and helpful guys here.
> 
> To add on to this - Bachelor of Electronics/Electronics & Telecom Enngg from India is ICT equivalant degree.
> 
> please let me know if anyone need any help/information on ACS skill Assessment.
> 
> Next is IELTS!!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Amol


----------



## Vivek Shadilya

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am working as Senior Consultant with a leading US based IT Company. I have 7.5 yrs of experience in IT. Need some help with ACS.
> 
> I have worked with 4 companies and have release letters from all the 4 orgs but that is in a standard format with Start date, end date and full time status but no roles and responsibilities.
> 
> Can you share a sample format of the Declaration which I can get from my Supervisors for Credentials assessment?
> 
> Also in my previous org, I worked in 2 Projects, one in India for 2 Yrs and another one in US for 2 Years . In that case do I need to get References from each supervisor along with the Org Chart?
> 
> Can I get the Declaration paper work done on Rs 100/- Stamp paper and send the documents to them for their signature as getting a stamp paper in US would be a challenge for my supervisor.
> 
> From one of my employer, I have a detailed Role and Responsibility document on company letter head but now the company has shifted to different location. In that case do I need to get the document again on a new letter head to reflect the change of address?
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Anuj


Hello Anuj,
I am new to this forum and process, hence seniors can correct me if somewhere I am wrong.
If any of your colleague can also sign, I think that would also suffice. Address changed , I guess that should be ok.
Regards
Vivek


----------



## rvijay

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am working as Senior Consultant with a leading US based IT Company. I have 7.5 yrs of experience in IT. Need some help with ACS.
> 
> I have worked with 4 companies and have release letters from all the 4 orgs but that is in a standard format with Start date, end date and full time status but no roles and responsibilities.
> 
> Can you share a sample format of the Declaration which I can get from my Supervisors for Credentials assessment?
> 
> Also in my previous org, I worked in 2 Projects, one in India for 2 Yrs and another one in US for 2 Years . In that case do I need to get References from each supervisor along with the Org Chart?
> 
> Can I get the Declaration paper work done on Rs 100/- Stamp paper and send the documents to them for their signature as getting a stamp paper in US would be a challenge for my supervisor.
> 
> From one of my employer, I have a detailed Role and Responsibility document on company letter head but now the company has shifted to different location. In that case do I need to get the document again on a new letter head to reflect the change of address?
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Anuj


Stamp paper for Rs.10/- or 20/- should suffice... For your prev org. its enough if you can get it from your Indian supervisor or anyone higher...


----------



## jayptl

My query is that for in verification part of employment

They may check or call direct company or mention contact no provided in SD??such as ( senior collegue, supervisor)??


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Thanks for the Info.. Can you send me a sample document for my reference?

My email address is my username gmail DOT COM






rvijay said:


> Stamp paper for Rs.10/- or 20/- should suffice... For your prev org. its enough if you can get it from your Indian supervisor or anyone higher...


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Vivek Shadilya said:


> I took up IELTS on April 6th, scored 8,7,6.5,7 ( L, R,W,S) with 7 O ....planning to take it up again on May 25th ...anyone who took it on April 6th ?


Hi Vivek,

I took the test on 6th April but there was some issue with the listening equipments at the center due to which the test got delayed for 2 hrs.. 

I emailed IELTS Authorities and they granted me a free test though they didnt declare my 6th April Result.. 

I have my retest in May.


----------



## maximus_xps

maximus_xps said:


> My got finalised today. Filed my application on 21st Feb. took exactly 2 months. I'm still waiting for my agent to send me the result.


Once the case is finalized, how long does it take to get the result from ACS?


----------



## rvijay

maximus_xps said:


> Once the case is finalized, how long does it take to get the result from ACS?


Normally 1-2 days as per those who went through this..


----------



## Vivek Shadilya

Oops...where are you put up? I am placed in Bangalore. I took test with IDP. All the best.


----------



## decent1

Online Apply=17 April
ACS Received Document=19 April
Result=22 May


----------



## decent1

process have maximum points of at least 8 year experience.


----------



## Rahulr

Hello Uday Sir,

I need ur help to understand that:
in case i m not able to get the employment reference with detailed job duties,
i understand that i need to get the letter from my supervisor in that employer and also the same should be signed by a witness. Is there any particular format/legal paper for this or that i can get it in a plain white paper which mentions all those things signed by my supervisor and a witness? Is it also required to give the org structure all the way up to the highest management level?

Best Regards,
Rahul (SISL)




UdayBASIS said:


> Hi,
> 
> ACS does not allows anything other than Employment Reference Letters as a Proof of Employment.
> 
> Tech Certifications are for Proof of Qualification - It does neither good nor harm to have them recognised in the ACS result letter, since already you have a higher qualification (Engineering) as a proof for ICT Major Qualification(I assume).
> 
> The docs, which you have listed helps with DIAC, but not with ACS.
> 
> For your previous question:
> 
> Stat Decl should not be a self declared one. It should be declared by a Third party(Your Supervisor in your case), with all the Roles & Responsibilities mentioned along with the Org. Chart clearly showing your relationship with hiim/her. (For more info on Stat Decl, there is a dedicated thread which deals with that - Kindly search thru)
> 
> For Reference Letters, it is ok to get it signed by the Supervisor, as long as the Letter is on Company Letter pad, and the Supervisor is ready to vouch for you, if and when asked by ACS.
> 
> Does this clears your doubt?
> 
> BR,
> Uday


----------



## Potturi

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am working as Senior Consultant with a leading US based IT Company. I have 7.5 yrs of experience in IT. Need some help with ACS.
> 
> I have worked with 4 companies and have release letters from all the 4 orgs but that is in a standard format with Start date, end date and full time status but no roles and responsibilities.
> 
> Can you share a sample format of the Declaration which I can get from my Supervisors for Credentials assessment?
> [Potturi] - I remember to have uploaded a copy of the format that I've used in this forum. Try searching for my posts by clicking on my profile and if you weren't lucky PM me your email I'd or just end a reminder and I'll send you a copy of the format to you by tomorrow.
> 
> Also in my previous org, I worked in 2 Projects, one in India for 2 Yrs and another one in US for 2 Years . In that case do I need to get References from each supervisor along with the Org Chart?
> 
> [Potturi] - your reference letter can be a generalised one (in which u can highlight the most important roles and technologies used) no matter how many projects you have worked on. Just ensure your document has the correct joining and relieving dates .
> Can I get the Declaration paper work done on Rs 100/- Stamp paper and send the documents to them for their signature as getting a stamp paper in US would be a challenge for my supervisor.
> 
> [Potturi] - I'm not 100% sure but I think it is possible and quite okay because say you worked in US for a while but your supervisor is still in the same org. You fill in your roles and responsibilities and send it over to your lead to certify that what you've mentioned matches to what you've done. But ensure that a correct contact address of your supervisor is mentioned (for ACS or DIAC to contact them if necessary).
> 
> UPDATE : had a thought about it and I realised that the document should be signed ( by your supervisor) in the presence of a lawyer or a person legally authorised to authorise such works...so I'd suggest you try requesting your supervisor to create a legal document in the US itself and send it across to you. however, ensure that you proof read the document before it is being converted into a legal document.
> 
> From one of my employer, I have a detailed Role and Responsibility document on company letter head but now the company has shifted to different location. In that case do I need to get the document again on a new letter head to reflect the change of address?
> [Potturi] - It doesn't seem necessary ( at least that's what I think). But see if you can get a letter from your org hr stating that the company has relocated to a new address . That should be more than enough.
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Anuj


See my comments inline

Hope these points help. But if you have any more questions PM me . Good luck !

ACS (Software Engineer) Applied/Results : 30th Oct'12/4th Dec | IELTS (L8;R8;W8;S7) - 25th Jan'13(post reval score) | EOI App - 30th Jan'13 (65 points) | UK PCC - 14th Dec'12 | Invite - 4th Feb'13 | Application Lodged - 7th Feb'13 | Indian PCC - 26th Mar'13 | Medicals - 11th Feb'13 | CO Assigned & Docs Requested - 2nd April'13 | CO Details - T4 JH | Grant - 12th April'13 | Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## rockyrambo

Hi Potturi,

Sorry for directing these queries here to you directly but I couldn't help it due to the system not allowing me to send a PM. I understand that you're an expat veteran so need your help with the following questions that I am having. 
Firstly, I would provide some information about my profile which can help you to advise me better.

Background information - I earned my B.Tech in Electronics and Communication Engineering from Delhi. I have worked w/ an IT company for 22 months and have been working w/ a data analytics consulting company for 3 years (discontinuous workex; completed my 2 yr full time MBA in between). Also, I would like to say that though both the industries provide IT enabled services to their clients, still there exists some difference in technical skill sets demanded by them. As far as my career progression is concerned, I am right now in a managerial role and very less hands-on with programming on a particular language.

*Assessment from ACS*
1. When should I apply to ACS for assessment? 
I will complete my 5 year workex on 1st July 2013. I understand that ACS certifies a person for a particular skill using his educational background and workex in the ANZSCO category that he is applying to. It is also known to us that a 5 yr workex will give an applicant 5 points over a 3 yr workex. _Hence, would it be better to wait for 2 months before applying and have the whole 5 yr workex certified by ACS than to apply right now and have less than 5 yr workex certified by ACS?_ I am aware of the fact that one can update one's EOI application to garner more points anytime. _So, if I were to apply to ACS readily, will I be able to claim points for the rest of the workex even if I don't get it certified by ACS? _

2. Processing times of ACS? 
_What is the average processing time for ACS to come back w/ a positive assessment?_ 

3. Selection of an ANZSCO Code? 
I am thinking to apply under '261311 Analyst Programmer'. After going through the description of this code, I have developed an understanding that this code requires the applicant to have a programming skill and requires him to have worked as a programmer. As far as programming is concerned, I was working on dot net in my IT company and have worked on VBA, SAS, etc in the data analytics company. But, the role in the latter company was not only programming. _So, firstly, would my workex in the latter company fit the bill of this ANZSCO code chosen?_ _and secondly, would ACS try to contact the latter company to inquire about the company does and how much of progamming is involved in a person of my designation?_

4. Documentation for ACS application? 
I have had multiple supervisors in different projects. Also, contacting a supervisor in my previous company is a big concern. _Hence, should the letter stating my roles and responsibilities be signed by my direct present supervisor only, or is it fine if the letter is signed by an HR of the organization?_
_Do I need to provide a supporting org chart to give an evidence that the signatory authority could be my supervisor?_
_What if I get it signed by a person who's above me in hierarchy but may not have been my direct supervisor ever?_
_Does the supervisor/HR need to sign in front of a witness who should be a legal person?_

5. ICT major?
Does Electronics and Communication Engineering from India considered as ICT Major?

6. Assessment of an additional non ICT degree?
I also have a generalist MBA besides a B.Tech. Additionally, I know that ICT would be concerned with only those degrees that would help me in getting my skills assessed for the particular ANZSCO category that I am applying to, however, _would you recommend submitting documents related to my MBA degree?_ 

P.S. I am a novice as far as this application process is concerned, hence, would request your patience and magnanimity in answering the above questions.

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## rockyrambo

Potturi said:


> See my comments inline
> 
> Hope these points help. But if you have any more questions PM me . Good luck !
> 
> ACS (Software Engineer) Applied/Results : 30th Oct'12/4th Dec | IELTS (L8;R8;W8;S7) - 25th Jan'13(post reval score) | EOI App - 30th Jan'13 (65 points) | UK PCC - 14th Dec'12 | Invite - 4th Feb'13 | Application Lodged - 7th Feb'13 | Indian PCC - 26th Mar'13 | Medicals - 11th Feb'13 | CO Assigned & Docs Requested - 2nd April'13 | CO Details - T4 JH | Grant - 12th April'13 | Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Hi,

I guess I missed quoting you in my previous post. Please have a look at it.

Thanks


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Potturi said:


> See my comments inline
> 
> Hope these points help. But if you have any more questions PM me . Good luck !
> 
> ACS (Software Engineer) Applied/Results : 30th Oct'12/4th Dec | IELTS (L8;R8;W8;S7) - 25th Jan'13(post reval score) | EOI App - 30th Jan'13 (65 points) | UK PCC - 14th Dec'12 | Invite - 4th Feb'13 | Application Lodged - 7th Feb'13 | Indian PCC - 26th Mar'13 | Medicals - 11th Feb'13 | CO Assigned & Docs Requested - 2nd April'13 | CO Details - T4 JH | Grant - 12th April'13 | Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Hi i sent a message with my email address and would appreciate if you can send me the reference letter..

Was thinking about ur point regarding attestation of the arfidavit.. If i will be sending a legal document to my supervisor after writing all the roles and responsibilties and he just have to sign it and then send it back to me.. In that case that document will stamped by notory rt.. You are saying at that time his presence is required??


----------



## softkun123

*Email notification*

Once the processing is moved to stage 5, do we get an email notification?


----------



## harry1207

Hi Guys,

ACS Applied: 28th Feb.
Stage 4: 28th Feb
In Progress: 22nd April
Case finalized and E-mail Received: 24th April.

Code: 261112 Systems Analyst.

Thought would let you guys know as I have been stalking this forum forever, haha. 

But this is my one and only post so thanks a lot for all your guys' help and good luck with your future endeavours. 

Cheers.


----------



## harry1207

harry1207 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> ACS Applied: 28th Feb.
> Stage 4: 28th Feb
> In Progress: 22nd April
> Case finalized and E-mail Received: 24th April.
> 
> Code: 261112 Systems Analyst.
> 
> Thought would let you guys know as I have been stalking this forum forever, haha.
> 
> But this is my one and only post so thanks a lot for all your guys' help and good luck with your future endeavours.
> 
> Cheers.



Haha, sorry Case Finalized on 23rd April. 11:10 AM Brisbane Time. 
And my result was positive. :clap2:

You guys have a good one and good luck!!!


----------



## 0z_dream

harry1207 said:


> Haha, sorry Case Finalized on 23rd April. 11:10 AM Brisbane Time.
> And my result was positive. :clap2:
> 
> You guys have a good one and good luck!!!


congratz


----------



## samysunny

Hello Members,

ACS Applied: 15th march.
Stage 4: 18th March
Stage 5: Pending.
Code: ICT Business Analyst - 261111
IELTS: 25th May(Scheduled)

Do we have anyone who has applied nearest to 15th march and moved to next stage?

Cheers,
SS


----------



## Chetu

samysunny said:


> Hello Members,
> 
> ACS Applied: 15th march.
> Stage 4: 18th March
> Stage 5: Pending.
> Code: ICT Business Analyst - 261111
> IELTS: 25th May(Scheduled)
> 
> Do we have anyone who has applied nearest to 15th march and moved to next stage?
> 
> Cheers,
> SS


I think it ll be at least two months after stage four to reach the last stage


----------



## AUS14

*Hi*



harry1207 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> ACS Applied: 28th Feb.
> Stage 4: 28th Feb
> In Progress: 22nd April
> Case finalized and E-mail Received: 24th April.
> 
> Code: 261112 Systems Analyst.
> 
> Thought would let you guys know as I have been stalking this forum forever, haha.
> 
> But this is my one and only post so thanks a lot for all your guys' help and good luck with your future endeavours.
> 
> Cheers.


Congrats Harry :clap2:

Even I have applied for ACS on 28th Feb 
Moved to Stage 4: 28th Feb
Still waiting for the results 

Code: 261314 software tester


----------



## superm

ujbanj said:


> Congrats Harry :clap2:
> 
> Even I have applied for ACS on 28th Feb
> Moved to Stage 4: 28th Feb
> Still waiting for the results
> 
> Code: 261314 software tester


should get it within a week!
Best of luck!


----------



## abdulzak

samysunny said:


> Hello Members,
> 
> ACS Applied: 15th march.
> Stage 4: 18th March
> Stage 5: Pending.
> Code: ICT Business Analyst - 261111
> IELTS: 25th May(Scheduled)
> 
> Do we have anyone who has applied nearest to 15th march and moved to next stage?
> 
> Cheers,
> SS



Hi Samsunny,

I have applied on 16th March, Stage 4 - 26th March.. still in stage 4.. 

Mine is 263111..

is yours still in Stage 4?...

regards,

Zak


----------



## noobrex

abdulzak said:


> Hi Samsunny,
> 
> I have applied on 16th March, Stage 4 - 26th March.. still in stage 4..
> 
> Mine is 263111..
> 
> is yours still in Stage 4?...
> 
> regards,
> 
> Zak


I filed mine on 12th March no update as of now


----------



## Optimist007

*ACS Skills Assessment Query*

Hi all,

I am having work experience in Software Testing and Automation (9+ yrs) and am planning to apply for ACS under RPL mode since I'm Mechanical Engineer. I've got my Australia Visa processed from my current employer- 'Temporary Business Long Stay (Subclass 457)' valid for 4 years which mentions the occupation as 'ICT SYSTEMS TEST ENGINEER'. 
Now my question is when I'm applying for ACS, should I apply for Software Tester (261314) or ICT Systems Test Engineer (263213). Which occupation has bright chances of getting invitation for EOI? 

Kindly help me with the above query and also the people who have their RPL's successfully accessed by the ACS please help/guide me with the project details that they have mentioned (i.e. not their exact RPL details but any help in that regard). How long should the RPL be? In how much details should I mention about my projects?

Thanks,
Saurabh


----------



## nishantpatil

jayptl said:


> Hi
> 
> Whether Diploma in Electronics & Communication Engineering course 2.5 yr is considered as ICT Major Degree??? with Associate or advance diplooma??


Yes acs do consider it as aqf trade cert. U can claim 10points for this...


----------



## jayptl

I mean its considered Associate degree or just ceritificate??


----------



## rockyrambo

Hi ,

This is a call to all the experts here. Please help on the queries mentioned below.

Firstly, I would provide some information about my profile which can help you to advise me better.

Background information - I earned my B.Tech in Electronics and Communication Engineering from Delhi. I have worked w/ an IT company for 22 months and have been working w/ a data analytics consulting company for 3 years (discontinuous workex; completed my 2 yr full time MBA in between). Also, I would like to say that though both the industries provide IT enabled services to their clients, still there exists some difference in technical skill sets demanded by them. As far as my career progression is concerned, I am right now in a managerial role and very less hands-on with programming on a particular language.

Assessment from ACS
1. When should I apply to ACS for assessment? 
I will complete my 5 year workex on 1st July 2013. I understand that ACS certifies a person for a particular skill using his educational background and workex in the ANZSCO category that he is applying to. It is also known to us that a 5 yr workex will give an applicant 5 points over a 3 yr workex. Hence, would it be better to wait for 2 months before applying and have the whole 5 yr workex certified by ACS than to apply right now and have less than 5 yr workex certified by ACS? I am aware of the fact that one can update one's EOI application to garner more points anytime. So, if I were to apply to ACS readily, will I be able to claim points for the rest of the workex even if I don't get it certified by ACS? 

2. Processing times of ACS? 
What is the average processing time for ACS to come back w/ a positive assessment? 

3. Selection of an ANZSCO Code? 
I am thinking to apply under '261311 Analyst Programmer'. After going through the description of this code, I have developed an understanding that this code requires the applicant to have a programming skill and requires him to have worked as a programmer. As far as programming is concerned, I was working on dot net in my IT company and have worked on VBA, SAS, etc in the data analytics company. But, the role in the latter company was not only programming. So, firstly, would my workex in the latter company fit the bill of this ANZSCO code chosen? and secondly, would ACS try to contact the latter company to inquire about the company does and how much of progamming is involved in a person of my designation?

4. Documentation for ACS application? 
I have had multiple supervisors in different projects. Also, contacting a supervisor in my previous company is a big concern. Hence, should the letter stating my roles and responsibilities be signed by my direct present supervisor only, or is it fine if the letter is signed by an HR of the organization?
Do I need to provide a supporting org chart to give an evidence that the signatory authority could be my supervisor?
What if I get it signed by a person who's above me in hierarchy but may not have been my direct supervisor ever?
Does the supervisor/HR need to sign in front of a witness who should be a legal person?

5. ICT major?
Does Electronics and Communication Engineering from India considered as ICT Major?

6. Assessment of an additional non ICT degree?
I also have a generalist MBA besides a B.Tech. Additionally, I know that ICT would be concerned with only those degrees that would help me in getting my skills assessed for the particular ANZSCO category that I am applying to, however, would you recommend submitting documents related to my MBA degree? 

P.S. I am a novice as far as this application process is concerned, hence, would request your patience and magnanimity in answering the above questions.

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## softkun123

ACS applied 22 feb
Still in stage 4 
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## venuhunev

abdulzak said:


> Hi Samsunny,
> 
> I have applied on 16th March, Stage 4 - 26th March.. still in stage 4..
> 
> Mine is 263111..
> 
> is yours still in Stage 4?...
> 
> regards,
> 
> Zak


Hi,

*My Status*

ACS Applied: 21st march.
Stage 4: 27th March
Stage 5: Pending.
Code: ICT Software Engineer - 261313


----------



## josephjt

softkun123 said:


> ACS applied 22 feb
> Still in stage 4
> :fingerscrossed:


Same here ....


----------



## mini2ran

Hi All,

My Status

ACS Applied:07th march.
Stage 3: 17th March
Stage 4: 18 th March
Stage 5: Pending.
Code: ICT Analyst Progammer -- 261311


----------



## softkun123

mini2ran said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My Status
> 
> ACS Applied:07th march.
> Stage 3: 17th March
> Stage 4: 18 th March
> Stage 5: Pending.
> Code: ICT Analyst Progammer -- 261311


Way ahead to go....


----------



## philipjoel

Thanks for the support of this community. I finally submitted my details today - woohoo!
I'm getting my skills assessed as a systems analyst.

My Status
ACS Applied: April 23 2013


----------



## mini2ran

softkun123 said:


> Way ahead to go....


I know.. it will take another 2-3 weeks to get an outcome..
Only Concerned on the Occupation ceiling.. any clue about the new Occupation list for next FY...


----------



## noobrex

mini2ran said:


> I know.. it will take another 2-3 weeks to get an outcome..
> Only Concerned on the Occupation ceiling.. any clue about the new Occupation list for next FY...


you should get the results this week.


----------



## jayptl

Hi guys

plz share your ACS assessment here....if getting recently or today..


----------



## noobrex

jayptl said:


> Hi guys
> 
> plz share your ACS assessment here....if getting recently or today..


when did you apply for ACS, I did on 12th March ?


----------



## Amrik_12

jayptl said:


> Hi guys
> 
> plz share your ACS assessment here....if getting recently or today..


Hii how r u?

Have you noticed 489 visa occupation change in NSW???


----------



## jayptl

I applied recently Norex.....17 apr..so long long wait I guess...before july getting

Amril..

dont bother about 489, they give majority SRS,,,,,however official data is nt available.


----------



## noobrex

Guys anyone got Positive assessment today and anyone who applied in march got there results ?


----------



## anujmalhotra262

I am an IT Professional with 7.5 yrs of IT experience. I am collecting my papers for ACS.. I am thinking of applying under category 190.. 
I have experience in OBIEE/ Dataware housing and Oracle Apps.. Can some one suggest under which category I should apply? and are we expecting any changes in July? 
by when I should apply for ACS?


----------



## Mroks

noobrex said:


> Guys anyone got Positive assessment today and anyone who applied in march got there results ?


by mistake got posted, could not delete the post, please ignore


----------



## anujmalhotra262

I am an IT Professional with 7.5 yrs of IT experience. I am collecting my papers for ACS.. I am thinking of applying under category 189.. 
I have experience in OBIEE/ Dataware housing and Oracle Apps.. Can some one suggest under which category I should apply? and are we expecting any changes in July? 
by when I should apply for ACS?


----------



## joluwarrior

anujmalhotra262 said:


> I am an IT Professional with 7.5 yrs of IT experience. I am collecting my papers for ACS.. I am thinking of applying under category 189..
> I have experience in OBIEE/ Dataware housing and Oracle Apps.. Can some one suggest under which category I should apply? and are we expecting any changes in July?
> by when I should apply for ACS?


As per your thread where you described your job duties, Developer Programmer looked appropriate. Your job reference leter will hold the key, irrespective of your designation.

Why do you want 190 ? You can opt for nominated occupation applicable for 189.

Possible changes post July 2013 are tough to predict. If you are ready with your bullets, I would say fire the shot.


----------



## PPbad

Congrats Joluwarrior on the grant . Just happened to see it .

So getting ready for the next steps?


----------



## joluwarrior

PPbad said:


> Congrats Joluwarrior on the grant . Just happened to see it .
> 
> So getting ready for the next steps?


Thanks so much !!
Am not doing anything yet on Australia shift. Will start around August-September and travel in Jan next year.

What's up with your case ? PCC done ?


----------



## PPbad

I lodged my visa on 20 - April. So i know its going to be a another long wait .

Anyhow , i have getting all the other docs ready and yes i have done by PCC.

Thanks
Padma



joluwarrior said:


> Thanks so much !!
> Am not doing anything yet on Australia shift. Will start around August-September and travel in Jan next year.
> 
> What's up with your case ? PCC done ?


----------



## joluwarrior

PPbad said:


> I lodged my visa on 20 - April. So i know its going to be a another long wait .
> 
> Anyhow , i have getting all the other docs ready and yes i have done by PCC.
> 
> Thanks
> Padma


Cool.....all the best !!


----------



## noobrex

exactly 2 weeks and 4 days remaining for my ACS results  ...such a loooooong wait


----------



## frodo12

josephjt said:


> Same here ....


I had submitted on 23rd Feb, with the application moved to stage 4 on 27th Feb. Still waiting.

Read a couple of posts which had a mention of stage 5 'Pending'. Is there a stage 5 as well ? From how things appear on the ACS 'My Status' page, my presumption was that stage 4 was the penultimate stage.


----------



## rockyrambo

joluwarrior said:


> As per your thread where you described your job duties, Developer Programmer looked appropriate. Your job reference leter will hold the key, irrespective of your designation.
> 
> Why do you want 190 ? You can opt for nominated occupation applicable for 189.
> 
> Possible changes post July 2013 are tough to predict. If you are ready with your bullets, I would say fire the shot.


That is one of my questions. If one applies to ACS for assessment by May starting, one might get the results by July starting. Now, if there are some changes in the process (which might affect ACS assessment for a particular application such as scrapping a particular category, etc.), then the previous assessment goes waste. 

Additionally, in my case, I will get a total workex of 5 years by July1st which will give me more points; wouldn't it be better if I get all 5 years assessed by ACS and then apply for an EOI? As, I have an opinion that a) I should enter the EOI queue with maximum number of points rather than trying to update later on when I achieve the 5 yr workex AND b) I should get all the years assessed from ACS to avoid any problem going forward.

Please advise!


----------



## noobrex

frodo12 said:


> I had submitted on 23rd Feb, with the application moved to stage 4 on 27th Feb. Still waiting.
> 
> Read a couple of posts which had a mention of stage 5 'Pending'. Is there a stage 5 as well ? From how things appear on the ACS 'My Status' page, my presumption was that stage 4 was the penultimate stage.


there is no stage five its case finalized after stage 4 or moves to stage 3 for more info. dont worry yar you r going to get results by 28th...


----------



## josephjt

noobrex said:


> there is no stage five its case finalized after stage 4 or moves to stage 3 for more info. dont worry yar you r going to get results by 28th...


Yes, hopefully we get it this week. I know 3 people who submitted around/on the same date. 

I also read in this thread that applications from the 28th were completed. Usually 2 months +/- 1 week is what the current trend is. Hopefully every one that submitted in the second last week of Feb get their result this week.:fingerscrossed: 

P.S. I am tired of logging in and checking on the status on my application.


----------



## joluwarrior

rockyrambo said:


> That is one of my questions. If one applies to ACS for assessment by May starting, one might get the results by July starting. Now, if there are some changes in the process (which might affect ACS assessment for a particular application such as scrapping a particular category, etc.), then the previous assessment goes waste.
> 
> Additionally, in my case, I will get a total workex of 5 years by July1st which will give me more points; wouldn't it be better if I get all 5 years assessed by ACS and then apply for an EOI? As, I have an opinion that a) I should enter the EOI queue with maximum number of points rather than trying to update later on when I achieve the 5 yr workex AND b) I should get all the years assessed from ACS to avoid any problem going forward.
> 
> Please advise!


I do not think applications awaiting result at the cusp of June-July would go waste, due to any potential changes.

For you, 2 months remain to complete 5 years. Even if you start assessment now, you can submit EOI after completing 5 years. Then you can claim points for 5-8 years of experience and show evidence later while submitting visa application that you have continued in the current job. Since current job will also be assessed, there won't be a problem.


----------



## joluwarrior

josephjt said:


> Yes, hopefully we get it this week. I know 3 people who submitted around/on the same date.
> 
> I also read in this thread that applications from the 28th were completed. Usually 2 months +/- 1 week is what the current trend is. Hopefully every one that submitted in the second last week of Feb get their result this week.:fingerscrossed:
> 
> P.S. I am tired of logging in and checking on the status on my application.


Don't worry mate. You will get a positive end to your result soon.
While the wait is inevitable, but it does make the result that extra sweet to cherish


----------



## frodo12

josephjt said:


> P.S. I am tired of logging in and checking on the status on my application.


Very true. It's all blue for the last 2 months :fingerscrossed:


----------



## softkun123

josephjt said:


> Yes, hopefully we get it this week. I know 3 people who submitted around/on the same date.
> 
> I also read in this thread that applications from the 28th were completed. Usually 2 months +/- 1 week is what the current trend is. Hopefully every one that submitted in the second last week of Feb get their result this week.:fingerscrossed:
> 
> P.S. I am tired of logging in and checking on the status on my application.


Don't bother to check your status today. It's public holiday here and highly unlikely that status will be updated.


----------



## rockyrambo

joluwarrior said:


> I do not think applications awaiting result at the cusp of June-July would go waste, due to any potential changes.
> 
> For you, 2 months remain to complete 5 years. Even if you start assessment now, you can submit EOI after completing 5 years. Then you can claim points for 5-8 years of experience and show evidence later while submitting visa application that you have continued in the current job. Since current job will also be assessed, there won't be a problem.


Thanks for the response Joluwarrior. I am just playing the devil's advocate here - There could be a case where one's category is removed. I am applying as an Analyst Programmer. What if they remove this category after July and I get an assessment done for it by ACS? Then, I will have to abide by the new rules unless I submit my application before July.

Please look into some more questions (most of them are apprehensions) around this.

1. Is there any sort of confirmation(through past experiences of forum members here) that an Electronics and Communication Engineering degree (B.Tech.) from India (Delhi) should be treated as an ICT Major? Moreover, would such an ICT Major degree (B.Tech in ECE) be closely related to the ANZSCO code of Analyst Programmer that I am applying to?

P.S. I am attaching here the ACS criterion for mapping the degrees with the required workex, etc.

2. Regarding the letter on roles and responsibilities, is it sufficient to get them listed on a company letter head mentioning the contact details of the company? Is it required for the signatory authority to be an HR? Is it required for the signatory authority to put his/her designation and email id? If the letter has been drafted using a computer and is a print-out of that draft, is it required to have it stamped using the company seal?

3. Description of 261311 Analyst Programmer - If a person's jobs involves programming in SAS (Statistical Analysis Software), VBA (Excel and Access) and SQL, would it be appropriate to opt for this code? These are skills used in Analytics which is an IT enabled service but doesn't function or work as an IT company yet. I mean to say that is it fine if a person is not working as the traditional so called 'software engineer/programmer' in an IT company but his/her work comprises a lot of programming skills amongst many other things then should he go ahead and apply under this category?

Thanks,
Rocky


----------



## rockyrambo

Thanks for the response Joluwarrior. 

P.S. I am attaching here the ACS criterion for mapping the degrees with the required workex, etc.

Thanks,
Rocky


----------



## deepajose

noobrex said:


> Guys anyone got Positive assessment today and anyone who applied in march got there results ?



I applied on March 25 and its in Stage 4- With Asessor.


----------



## joluwarrior

rockyrambo said:


> Thanks for the response Joluwarrior. I am just playing the devil's advocate here - There could be a case where one's category is removed. I am applying as an Analyst Programmer. What if they remove this category after July and I get an assessment done for it by ACS? Then, I will have to abide by the new rules unless I submit my application before July.
> 
> Please look into some more questions (most of them are apprehensions) around this.
> 
> 1. Is there any sort of confirmation(through past experiences of forum members here) that an Electronics and Communication Engineering degree (B.Tech.) from India (Delhi) should be treated as an ICT Major? Moreover, would such an ICT Major degree (B.Tech in ECE) be closely related to the ANZSCO code of Analyst Programmer that I am applying to?
> 
> P.S. I am attaching here the ACS criterion for mapping the degrees with the required workex, etc.
> 
> 2. Regarding the letter on roles and responsibilities, is it sufficient to get them listed on a company letter head mentioning the contact details of the company? Is it required for the signatory authority to be an HR? Is it required for the signatory authority to put his/her designation and email id? If the letter has been drafted using a computer and is a print-out of that draft, is it required to have it stamped using the company seal?
> 
> 3. Description of 261311 Analyst Programmer - If a person's jobs involves programming in SAS (Statistical Analysis Software), VBA (Excel and Access) and SQL, would it be appropriate to opt for this code? These are skills used in Analytics which is an IT enabled service but doesn't function or work as an IT company yet. I mean to say that is it fine if a person is not working as the traditional so called 'software engineer/programmer' in an IT company but his/her work comprises a lot of programming skills amongst many other things then should he go ahead and apply under this category?
> 
> Thanks,
> Rocky


If EOI is submitted after July 01, 2013 for an occupation omitted post that date, there is a chance that the applicant may have to get skills assessed under another relevant occupation. However, I do not know the probability of that chance. On this regard, matters would be clear only when official information is out from DIAC.
What I can point out though is that I was in the same slate as you last year. I had waited till start of July as visa subclasses were getting renumbered and SkillSelect was coming into action.

1. Bachelors in ECE would be deemed as IT Major, but may not be deemed closely related to your nominated occupation. Since you have already completed 4 years of experience, you need not worry, you are above the threshold limit.

2. Getting the letter on company letterhead is the best case scenario. Once printed in company letterhead, signatory authority can be HR or your reporting manager/supervisor. Position of the signatory authority should be clearly mentioned in the letter, otherwise you would have to submit his/her business card.
If signed by HR, email is not necessary as contact details of company from letterhead would suffice. But if signed by your manager, ensure that at the least his email is included. Otherwise his business card or the org. chart may be required.

3. There is a fine line that divides all the occupations udner Unit Group 2613. I think it is already obvious to you from the sample roles and responsibilities. However, acceptance of ACS would depend on your work ref. letter. They would evaluate how closely match to those of the nominated occupation. So take ca call appropriately.
I can tell you here that if after evaluation, assessor thinks your exp. closely relates to another occupation under the same unit group, he will ask your input to change. If you change to the recommended occupation by assessor, your assessment would be finalized as positive under the new occupation code.

*Note:* In point 2, ensure that all details are printed on the letter as you would be using the letter for your visa application as well. So the more transparent you make it, the more clarity you would be providing to the assessor and CO.


----------



## rajj

Hi All,

My Status

ACS Applied:11th March.
Stage 4: 18th March
Stage 5: Pending.
Code: Systems Administrator - 262113

Anyone who has applied on March and got assessment outcome. Pls share.:ranger:


----------



## jayptl

hmm I guess System admin for 190 NSW is closed now,, same to me


----------



## noobrex

deepajose said:


> I applied on March 25 and its in Stage 4- With Asessor.


I logged on 12th March, I should get my results by 12th May +/- 1 week. 

You should get your results by 25th May +/- 1 week. 

Long wait


----------



## noobrex

rajj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My Status
> 
> ACS Applied:11th March.
> Stage 4: 18th March
> Stage 5: Pending.
> Code: Systems Administrator - 262113
> 
> Anyone who has applied on March and got assessment outcome. Pls share.:ranger:



I applied on 12th March, Still no results. Guess they should come by 12th May, as per the current trend of results.


----------



## rajj

jayptl said:


> hmm I guess System admin for 190 NSW is closed now,, same to me


yes, but I guess other states like NT, SA are still accepting the applications for system admin with limited places available.


----------



## Chetu

noobrex said:


> I applied on 12th March, Still no results. Guess they should come by 12th May, as per the current trend of results.


Hi noobrex , 

I remember you and someone having discussions about the remaining 989 in 2613 and how long that might last , and someone had done an analysis of the same based on the invitations consumption in previous months .. you know where those posts might be ? 

I have applied on 7-3-2013 to ACS .. so just wanted to know the prospects 


Thanks,
Chethan


----------



## Abollgoog

*ACS for B.Sc. Eng + CCIE/RHCE*

Hi All,

I am new here .... so kindly forgive if my enquiry was answered here before.

I have the following certificates:
- B.Sc. Honor (5 Years) in Electronics and Communication systems (ICT courses are less than 20%)
- Cisco CCIE, CCVP, CCNP.
- Red Hat Certified Engineer (RHCE)

I would like to submit my papers to ACS, i am little bit confused. Shall i use my CCIE/CCNP as a diploma ? or i should go for Non-ICT & RPL ?
What are the cons and pros?

Thanks,
Abollgoog


----------



## PPbad

Check in this chain.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia/117201-eoi-submitted-club-523.html

Hope this helps.



Chetu said:


> Hi noobrex ,
> 
> I remember you and someone having discussions about the remaining 989 in 2613 and how long that might last , and someone had done an analysis of the same based on the invitations consumption in previous months .. you know where those posts might be ?
> 
> I have applied on 7-3-2013 to ACS .. so just wanted to know the prospects
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Chethan


----------



## Khan_Oz

Hi Expat,

Am in process of lodging Visa application I got few queries

1)The address on spouse passport is different than the current address, we are in process of getting PCC is done, so I heard that the PCC will reflect the current address. Will it impact the process if the address on passport and PCC are different?

2)The Address on my passport and my spouse passport are different, hence the address on the both PCC’s (mine and my spouse will be different), will this also impact the process in anyways?

3)Should I need to change the address of spouse passport to the same address my passport contains and then apply for PCC, so that both the PCC’s contains same address?

Any suggestion will be appreciated


----------



## Haseeb.hasan

Khan_Oz said:


> Hi Expat,
> 
> Am in process of lodging Visa application I got few queries
> 
> 1)The address on spouse passport is different than the current address, we are in process of getting PCC is done, so I heard that the PCC will reflect the current address. Will it impact the process if the address on passport and PCC are different?
> 
> 2)The Address on my passport and my spouse passport are different, hence the address on the both PCC’s (mine and my spouse will be different), will this also impact the process in anyways?
> 
> 3)Should I need to change the address of spouse passport to the same address my passport contains and then apply for PCC, so that both the PCC’s contains same address?
> 
> Any suggestion will be appreciated


 i had a different address on passport but when i filled the PCC forms..i gave the current address and everything good according to that....
after that i applied for new passport as it was expiring and changes the address also with current.
so i think it shud work and in case your passport is valid.no need to change anything...


----------



## rockyrambo

joluwarrior said:


> If EOI is submitted after July 01, 2013 for an occupation omitted post that date, there is a chance that the applicant may have to get skills assessed under another relevant occupation. However, I do not know the probability of that chance. On this regard, matters would be clear only when official information is out from DIAC.
> What I can point out though is that I was in the same slate as you last year. I had waited till start of July as visa subclasses were getting renumbered and SkillSelect was coming into action.
> 
> 1. Bachelors in ECE would be deemed as IT Major, but may not be deemed closely related to your nominated occupation. Since you have already completed 4 years of experience, you need not worry, you are above the threshold limit.
> 
> 2. Getting the letter on company letterhead is the best case scenario. Once printed in company letterhead, signatory authority can be HR or your reporting manager/supervisor. Position of the signatory authority should be clearly mentioned in the letter, otherwise you would have to submit his/her business card.
> If signed by HR, email is not necessary as contact details of company from letterhead would suffice. But if signed by your manager, ensure that at the least his email is included. Otherwise his business card or the org. chart may be required.
> 
> 3. There is a fine line that divides all the occupations udner Unit Group 2613. I think it is already obvious to you from the sample roles and responsibilities. However, acceptance of ACS would depend on your work ref. letter. They would evaluate how closely match to those of the nominated occupation. So take ca call appropriately.
> I can tell you here that if after evaluation, assessor thinks your exp. closely relates to another occupation under the same unit group, he will ask your input to change. If you change to the recommended occupation by assessor, your assessment would be finalized as positive under the new occupation code.
> 
> *Note:* In point 2, ensure that all details are printed on the letter as you would be using the letter for your visa application as well. So the more transparent you make it, the more clarity you would be providing to the assessor and CO.


Thank you very much for the elaborate replies. Further, I would request you to check your inbox for my PM. I am getting only weekends to work on my application process and IELTS but everything runs at the back of my mind during weekdays and it keeps boiling my reservoir of apprehensions! Hence, I am bothering you w/ all these queries over here.


----------



## philipjoel

ACS Status:
Stage 1 - April 22 2013
Stage 2 - April 25 2013


----------



## josephjt

Any one who applied around 3rd week of Feb have any luck today ?


----------



## AUS14

josephjt said:


> Any one who applied around 3rd week of Feb have any luck today ?


When did ur application moved to stage 4?


----------



## josephjt

ujbanj said:


> When did ur application moved to stage 4?


I was asked for some more information and my application moved to stage 4 in March 17th. I fear that May 17th is probably when i will get my assessment, but i am just hoping against hope.

If i know of someone who applied at around that time, has been completed, then i can put my head down and just wait till then.


----------



## baba18

HI guys, 

I am new to this forum and i really appriciate all the information given by u all. 
I applied for my skill assessment on 12th Feb 2013 and still waiting for it, under 222311 Financial Investment Adviser.


----------



## baba18

josephjt said:


> Any one who applied around 3rd week of Feb have any luck today ?


I applied my skill assessment on 12th feb and still waiting for it


----------



## softkun123

I applied for ACS on 22nd Feb for Software Engineer and got positive result today.

Phew


----------



## jayptl

gr88 

can u display your result here plz


----------



## vamshimadisetty

softkun123 said:


> I applied for ACS on 22nd Feb for Software Engineer and got positive result today.
> 
> Phew


Hey Softkun123...could you please tell me if you were asked to submit any documents, i mean was your application ever in Stage 3 if so what date did it move to stage 4


----------



## softkun123

vamshimadisetty said:


> Hey Softkun123...could you please tell me if you were asked to submit any documents, i mean was your application ever in Stage 3 if so what date did it move to stage 4


No was directly moved to Stage 4...
Good luck


----------



## vamshimadisetty

softkun123 said:


> No was directly moved to Stage 4...
> Good luck


Do you remember what date did it moved to stage 4?


----------



## softkun123

vamshimadisetty said:


> Do you remember what date did it moved to stage 4?


Nope ... sorry


----------



## vamshimadisetty

Hey guys anyone applied for ACS on the last week of FEB or the first week of march and got their result already


----------



## AUS14

softkun123 said:


> I applied for ACS on 22nd Feb for Software Engineer and got positive result today.
> 
> Phew


Congrats...you did not remember when it moved to stage 4 but do you know when ur application status changed to IN PROGRESS? Just wanted to understand the ACS result trend. I have submitted my application on 28th Feb and have moved to Stage 4 directly (even i dont remember the date) and still waiting for my result.

uj


----------



## AUS14

vamshimadisetty said:


> Hey guys anyone applied for ACS on the last week of FEB or the first week of march and got their result already


Yeh I have applied on 28th Feb and moved to stage 4 directly. Still waiting for results


----------



## softkun123

jayptl said:


> gr88
> 
> can u display your result here plz


I unable to copy contents from the pdf copy...sorry

It says my degree has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor degree with a major in computing and relevant to the nominated occupation.


----------



## noobrex

IElTS again .... god help me


----------



## Optimist007

*ACS Assessment query*

Hi all,

I am having work experience in Software Testing and Automation (9+ yrs) and am planning to apply for ACS under RPL mode since I'm Mechanical Engineer. I've got my Australia Visa processed from my current employer- 'Temporary Business Long Stay (Subclass 457)' valid for 4 years which mentions the occupation as 'ICT SYSTEMS TEST ENGINEER'. 
Now my question is when I'm applying for ACS, should I apply for Software Tester (261314) or ICT Systems Test Engineer (263213). Which occupation has bright chances of getting invitation for EOI? 

Kindly help me with the above query and also the people who have their RPL's successfully accessed by the ACS please help/guide me with the project details that they have mentioned (i.e. not their exact RPL details but any help in that regard). 
Am confused about the details have been mentioned in the Area of Knowledge section.
How long should the RPL be? 
In how much details should I mention about my projects?

Thanks,
Saurabh


----------



## eva-aus1

anyone submitted ACS on April 20-27th .. ?? searching for someone on same boat


----------



## jayptl

WTS YOR DEGREE, mean spevializaion im with duration?


----------



## nishantpatil

jayptl said:


> I mean its considered Associate degree or just ceritificate??


Trade Cert (diploma) with "major in ITC if with advanced diploma. "

In my case I am diploma in E&C with Microsoft Certification. Hence mine is Trade Cert with major in ITC.


----------



## Optimist007

jayptl said:


> WTS YOR DEGREE, mean spevializaion im with duration?


I have done BE Mechanical Engg. post my Diploma in Mechanical Engg. So effectively I have attended Engineering for 6 years (DME: 3ys + BE: 3 yrs).
But my experience is in IT field and am in Software Testing/Automation field. Since this is non-ICT degree I need to write RPL- am I right? Atlhough there were computer related subjects taught @ engineering.

Correct / Guide me if Im wrong.


----------



## noobrex

Anyone who applied in March got there results ? Please share an update ?


----------



## rvijay

Optimist007 said:


> I have done BE Mechanical Engg. post my Diploma in Mechanical Engg. So effectively I have attended Engineering for 6 years (DME: 3ys + BE: 3 yrs).
> But my experience is in IT field and am in Software Testing/Automation field. Since this is non-ICT degree I need to write RPL- am I right? Atlhough there were computer related subjects taught @ engineering.
> 
> Correct / Guide me if Im wrong.


Yes RPL is a must for you.


----------



## frodo12

**

Received my positive response from ACS today  Had applied on 23rd Feb with the application moved to Stage 4 on 27th Feb. In between, I had to resubmit one document for which my application was stuck at Stage 3 for a couple days.

For those of you who were inquiring about Stage 4 'In Progress', my application status was changed from 'With Assessor' to 'In Progress' yesterday and further changed to 'Case Finalized' today. Even though I have already received the result in pdf format, my application status is still in Stage 4. 

My guess is if you have applied in the last week of Feb, you will definitely receive your results by following week.


----------



## ehanu009

i have lodged my acs app (261311) on 19-apr; 'have been requested additional docs on 23-apr. submitted additional docs today. now on stage 4 (with assessor).


----------



## Abollgoog

Kindly assist me ! or guide me if i'm posting in wrong place

Hi All,

I am new here .... so kindly forgive if my enquiry was answered here before.

I have the following certificates:
- B.Sc. Honor (5 Years) in Electronics and Communication systems (ICT courses are less than 20%)
- Cisco CCIE, CCVP, CCNP.
- Red Hat Certified Engineer (RHCE)

I would like to submit my papers to ACS, i am little bit confused. Shall i use my CCIE/CCNP as a diploma ? or i should go for Non-ICT & RPL ?
What are the cons and pros?

Thanks,
Abollgoog


----------



## eva-aus1

ok cool.. i did applied ystrdy.. 26th april .. and wat did they ask for??


----------



## jayptl

I did on 17th


----------



## ehanu009

eva-aus1 said:


> ok cool.. i did applied ystrdy.. 26th april .. and wat did they ask for??


i did postgrad in IT. acs requested for a letter from research supervisor indicating ICT relevance of my studies.


----------



## josephjt

softkun123 said:


> I applied for ACS on 22nd Feb for Software Engineer and got positive result today.
> 
> Phew


Congrats buddy,

All the best for your EOI.


----------



## josephjt

baba18 said:


> I applied my skill assessment on 12th feb and still waiting for it


Did your application require more information ? or do you remember if it went to stage 3 in between ? and when did it move to stage 4 ? It usually takes 2 months from the time it went to stage 4.


----------



## josephjt

Guys, i just completed my CCNP after i submitted my ACS assessment ? is it necessary to get my CCNP recognized by ACS as well ? 

I did my B.Tech in IT and have 6 years of experience. Do you think i should just apply for the visa with just my B.Tech ( provided it comes up as relevant education in assessment )


----------



## josephjt

frodo12 said:


> Received my positive response from ACS today  Had applied on 23rd Feb with the application moved to Stage 4 on 27th Feb. In between, I had to resubmit one document for which my application was stuck at Stage 3 for a couple days.
> 
> For those of you who were inquiring about Stage 4 'In Progress', my application status was changed from 'With Assessor' to 'In Progress' yesterday and further changed to 'Case Finalized' today. Even though I have already received the result in pdf format, my application status is still in Stage 4.
> 
> My guess is if you have applied in the last week of Feb, you will definitely receive your results by following week.



Great, congratulations...!!! Hopefully mine is around the corner too.

To tell you the truth, I don't know what i would have done if I didn't have this forum. I would have had anxiety attacks 

Wish everyone here all the best. ( and don't forget to keep updating  )


----------



## AmitKumar02

*ACS Applied on 19th April*

Hi All,

Has anyone applied ACS around 19th April? 

Moved to Stage 4 within 3-4 days but i think i need to wait for 2 months.Is it possible to get the result before 2 months as i want to apply before July. What are the chances that there will be changes in rules after 1st July? Senior members plz advise...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## josephjt

Abollgoog said:


> Kindly assist me ! or guide me if i'm posting in wrong place
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I am new here .... so kindly forgive if my enquiry was answered here before.
> 
> I have the following certificates:
> - B.Sc. Honor (5 Years) in Electronics and Communication systems (ICT courses are less than 20%)
> - Cisco CCIE, CCVP, CCNP.
> - Red Hat Certified Engineer (RHCE)
> 
> I would like to submit my papers to ACS, i am little bit confused. Shall i use my CCIE/CCNP as a diploma ? or i should go for Non-ICT & RPL ?
> What are the cons and pros?
> 
> Thanks,
> Abollgoog


How long have you been working after your CCNP or CCIE ? if you decide to use CCNP or CCIE, they will only consider the experience you have after the certifications was completed.


----------



## josephjt

AmitKumar02 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Has anyone applied ACS around 19th April?
> 
> Moved to Stage 4 within 3-4 days but i think i need to wait for 2 months.Is it possible to get the result before 2 months as i want to apply before July. What are the chances that there will be changes in rules after 1st July? Senior members plz advise...:fingerscrossed:


No, it is not possible to expedite this except is certain circumstances. like :
1) your are staying in Australia and your visa is about to expire.
2) DIAC recommendation.
3) ... I don't remember 

But under normal circumstances it is not possible.


----------



## Haseeb.hasan

josephjt said:


> No, it is not possible to expedite this except is certain circumstances. like :
> 1) your are staying in Australia and your visa is about to expire.
> 2) DIAC recommendation.
> 3) ... I don't remember
> 
> But under normal circumstances it is not possible.



its better to apply after 1st July due to occupation ceiling reaching very soon..
when it will be reset to 1...there will be more chances to get the Grant...and in case your Visa is in process..you can apply fro bridging visa...it will let you stay up till Grant


----------



## Abollgoog

josephjt said:


> How long have you been working after your CCNP or CCIE ? if you decide to use CCNP or CCIE, they will only consider the experience you have after the certifications was completed.


My experience after CCNP is 8 years


----------



## Abollgoog

josephjt said:


> How long have you been working after your CCNP or CCIE ? if you decide to use CCNP or CCIE, they will only consider the experience you have after the certifications was completed.


Hi All,

I am new here .... so kindly forgive if my enquiry was answered here before.

I have the following certificates:
- B.Sc. Honor (5 Years) in Electronics and Communication systems (ICT courses are less than 20%)
- Cisco CCIE, CCVP, CCNP.
- Red Hat Certified Engineer (RHCE)
- Experience 8 years after CCNP.

I would like to submit my papers to ACS, i am little bit confused. Shall i use my CCIE/CCNP as a diploma ? or i should go for Non-ICT & RPL ?
What are the cons and pros?

Thanks,
Abollgoog


----------



## AUS14

frodo12 said:


> Received my positive response from ACS today  Had applied on 23rd Feb with the application moved to Stage 4 on 27th Feb. In between, I had to resubmit one document for which my application was stuck at Stage 3 for a couple days.
> 
> For those of you who were inquiring about Stage 4 'In Progress', my application status was changed from 'With Assessor' to 'In Progress' yesterday and further changed to 'Case Finalized' today. Even though I have already received the result in pdf format, my application status is still in Stage 4.
> 
> My guess is if you have applied in the last week of Feb, you will definitely receive your results by following week.


Congrats and all the best for your EOI


----------



## philipjoel

My Status:

Stage 1 = April 22 2013
Stage 2 = April 24 2013
Stage 4 = April 26 2013 with Assesor

Thanks


----------



## krema

Im so sad. I got my result and I am not suitable for 261313.


----------



## rockyrambo

Oh! That's very sad to hear. Did they give you a satisfactory answer that why weren't you eligible for a Software Engineer skill? I hope you would've done the best possible thing to get a positive assessment but still, was it a glitch wrt to the documentation?


----------



## Chetu

krema said:


> Im so sad. I got my result and I am not suitable for 261313.


Sorry to hear that .. What is your total experience , and educational background ? 

I wonder why not !! .. Didn't you have relevant job reference letters to support your code? 


Thanks,
Chethan


----------



## Mroks

krema said:


> Im so sad. I got my result and I am not suitable for 261313.


How much is your IELTS requirement?

Minimum 6 in each - If u are going for State Sponsorship then it varies as per state and occupation
Minimum 7 in each - 10 points
Minimum 6 in each - 20 points


----------



## krema

krema said:


> Im so sad. I got my result and I am not suitable for 261313.


I've done and submitted all the docs needed. I think, i have choosen the wrong code for me, but I don't know really. 

I have 3 years and 17 days  work experience upon lodging ACS as support engineer. They did not ask for any further documents. This is their findings.

"You have been assess as not meeting the requirements for professional information technology experience of 6 years in a field closely related to your nominated skilled occupation" Qualification has been ssessed s follows:

"Your BS electronics and communications engineering from xxxx completed 2009 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Advance diploma with major in computing. Work experience assess as 0yrs 0 months


----------



## krema

Mroks said:


> How much is your IELTS requirement?
> 
> Minimum 6 in each - If u are going for State Sponsorship then it varies as per state and occupation
> Minimum 7 in each - 10 points
> Minimum 6 in each - 20 points


I haven't done with IELTS because I am waiting for ACS result.


----------



## rockyrambo

That's very tricky!

This would come due to a restriction imposed by ACS that if your degree is ICT minor and your degree is not closely related to 'Support Engineer' workex then you need minimum of 6 years workex closely related to 'Support Engineer' to get a positive assessment. 

This certainly proves two points
1. Your BS in Electronics and Communication Engineering got assessed as ICT minor
2. Your BS in Electronics and communication was not closely related to the profile of a support engineer.

The second point may be true, however, ideally, you should have been assessed as ICT major, as B.Tech. in ECE has been assessed as ICT major many a time.

Would you mind posting your course content that should be mentioned on your consolidated marksheet, etc.? ACS would've used the same course content to tag you as an ICT minor.



krema said:


> I've done and submitted all the docs needed. I think, i have choosen the wrong code for me, but I don't know really.
> 
> I have 3 years and 17 days  work experience upon lodging ACS as support engineer. They did not ask for any further documents. This is their findings.
> 
> "You have been assess as not meeting the requirements for professional information technology experience of 6 years in a field closely related to your nominated skilled occupation" Qualification has been ssessed s follows:
> 
> "Your BS electronics and communications engineering from xxxx completed 2009 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Advance diploma with major in computing. Work experience assess as 0yrs 0 months


----------



## krema

rockyrambo said:


> That's very tricky!
> 
> This would come due to a restriction imposed by ACS that if your degree is ICT minor and your degree is not closely related to 'Support Engineer' workex then you need minimum of 6 years workex closely related to 'Support Engineer' to get a positive assessment.
> 
> This certainly proves two points
> 1. Your BS in Electronics and Communication Engineering got assessed as ICT minor
> 2. Your BS in Electronics and communication was not closely related to the profile of a support engineer.
> 
> The second point may be true, however, ideally, you should have been assessed as ICT major, as B.Tech. in ECE has been assessed as ICT major many a time.
> 
> Would you mind posting your course content that should be mentioned on your consolidated marksheet, etc.? ACS would've used the same course content to tag you as an ICT minor.


Here are my subjects


----------



## krema

krema said:


> Here are my subjects


I don't know if i attached it clearly. Any one is free to give comment so i can correct my mistakes and plan for my next action.

I think i need to wait for July 2013 application or should i opt for 263212 ICT support ENgineer?


If I re-apply under different code, lets say 263212, will they assess my course BSECE as bachelors degree since my work will be suited for my education? Or it will be the same as advance diploma major in computing?


----------



## ajay.lele83

Hi,
I have done diploma in mech engg and MCA(Autonomous) what are the chances of getting positive result?


----------



## maddy84

*ACS Sample*

Hi Friends,

I am preparing the ACS RPL Project report, request your help by providing some sample RPL Project reports. Appreciate your help in this regard. Thanks


----------



## frodo12

Abollgoog said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new here .... so kindly forgive if my enquiry was answered here before.
> 
> I have the following certificates:
> - B.Sc. Honor (5 Years) in Electronics and Communication systems (ICT courses are less than 20%)
> - Cisco CCIE, CCVP, CCNP.
> - Red Hat Certified Engineer (RHCE)
> - Experience 8 years after CCNP.
> 
> I would like to submit my papers to ACS, i am little bit confused. Shall i use my CCIE/CCNP as a diploma ? or i should go for Non-ICT & RPL ?
> What are the cons and pros?
> 
> Thanks,
> Abollgoog


Firstly I am not sure why are you so confident that your 5 years ECE course had less than 20% ICT content. If I were you, I would have tried my luck with normal application as ECE has repeatedly been evaluated as AQF Bachelor's with ICT major, which would have entitled me for 15 points. On the contrary, a diploma will earn you 10 points.

Your Cisco certification will be evaluated as AQF Diploma with ICT major. 

Just apply via normal route. If ACS decides that your educational qualification is insufficient to meet 'Group B' criteria (refer to Skills Assessment Guidellines), they will ask to reapply via RPL.


----------



## rockyrambo

I am sorry but it is not very clear. Please attach another more clear image. I can see your subjects in First and Second semester, however, nothing is visible beyond that.



krema said:


> I don't know if i attached it clearly. Any one is free to give comment so i can correct my mistakes and plan for my next action.
> 
> I think i need to wait for July 2013 application or should i opt for 263212 ICT support ENgineer?
> 
> 
> If I re-apply under different code, lets say 263212, will they assess my course BSECE as bachelors degree since my work will be suited for my education? Or it will be the same as advance diploma major in computing?


----------



## krema

rockyrambo said:


> I am sorry but it is not very clear. Please attach another more clear image. I can see your subjects in First and Second semester, however, nothing is visible beyond that.


Thanks for looking into it. I remove subjects for mathematics like physics and the likes as well as the minor subject during 1st and 2nd year.

- 3rd year
Electromagnetics
Engineering Mechanics( statistics and dynamics)
Material Science
Elementary DC circuits
Electronics 1 and laboratory
Advance engineering mathematics
Computer Systems
Elementary alternating current circuits and laboratory
Thermodynamics

- 4th Year
Electronics 2 and laboratory
Principles of Communications and laboratory
Signals, Spectra and signals processing with laboratory
Electronics 3 and lab
Communications 2 and lab
Control Systems and lab
Energy Conversion and Laboratory
Compute Fundamentals and lab
Logic circuis and switching theory and lab
Communications 3 and lab
Industrial electronics
Microprocessor
Coomunications 4
Alternating/ Direct Current Machinery

- 5th year
Microprocessor lab
Industrial elecs lab
Instrumentation and control and lab
ECE computer applications and lab
Data Communictaions
Communications 5
Broadcast and accoustics and lab
Navigational aid
safety engineering


----------



## krema

Just a question, If i will have to submit another assessment but on a different anzcode, will they assess my degree as the same on their initial findings?


----------



## rockyrambo

Thanks for posting them here. I have highlighted the ones in red, that I think should come under the repertoire of ICT content. I may be wrong here and there and request more senior members to comment on the courses which should definitely be a part of ICT content.

For your reference, I am also pasting the courses that I had in my engineering (ECE) which I think should be a part of ICT content.

Semester 1st - Introduction to Computers
Semester 2nd - Programming and Autocad
Semester 3rd - Object Oriented Programming, Foundations of Computer Science, Data Structures
Semester 4th - Digital Circuits and Systems - I, Computer Graphics and Multimedia, Operating Systems and Systems Programming, Communication Systems and Circuits
Semester 5th - Digital Circuits and Systems - II, Computer Architecture, Database Management System, Microprocessor System - I, Telecommunications Networks
Semester 6th - Microprocessor System - II, Data Communication Networks
Semester 7th - Network Technology, Software Engineering, Mobile Computing
Semester 8th - Network Management and Security, Satellite and Mobile communication, Embedded Systems.

It will be very helpful if someone who has got his ECE assessed as an ICT major could post his/her courses in each semester. This can guide the ECE grads better.



krema said:


> Thanks for looking into it. I remove subjects for mathematics like physics and the likes as well as the minor subject during 1st and 2nd year.
> 
> - 3rd year
> Electromagnetics
> Engineering Mechanics( statistics and dynamics)
> Material Science
> Elementary DC circuits
> Electronics 1 and laboratory
> Advance engineering mathematics
> Computer Systems
> Elementary alternating current circuits and laboratory
> Thermodynamics
> 
> - 4th Year
> Electronics 2 and laboratory
> Principles of Communications and laboratory
> Signals, Spectra and signals processing with laboratory
> Electronics 3 and lab
> Communications 2 and lab
> Control Systems and lab
> Energy Conversion and Laboratory
> Compute Fundamentals and lab
> Logic circuis and switching theory and lab
> Communications 3 and lab
> Industrial electronics
> Microprocessor
> Coomunications 4
> Alternating/ Direct Current Machinery
> 
> - 5th year
> Microprocessor lab
> Industrial elecs lab
> Instrumentation and control and lab
> ECE computer applications and lab
> Data Communictaions
> Communications 5
> Broadcast and accoustics and lab
> Navigational aid
> safety engineering


----------



## krema

rockyrambo said:


> Thanks for posting them here. I have highlighted the ones in red, that I think should come under the repertoire of ICT content. I may be wrong here and there and request more senior members to comment on the courses which should definitely be a part of ICT content.
> 
> For your reference, I am also pasting the courses that I had in my engineering (ECE) which I think should be a part of ICT content.
> 
> Semester 1st - Introduction to Computers
> Semester 2nd - Programming and Autocad
> Semester 3rd - Object Oriented Programming, Foundations of Computer Science, Data Structures
> Semester 4th - Digital Circuits and Systems - I, Computer Graphics and Multimedia, Operating Systems and Systems Programming, Communication Systems and Circuits
> Semester 5th - Digital Circuits and Systems - II, Computer Architecture, Database Management System, Microprocessor System - I, Telecommunications Networks
> Semester 6th - Microprocessor System - II, Data Communication Networks
> Semester 7th - Network Technology, Software Engineering, Mobile Computing
> Semester 8th - Network Management and Security, Satellite and Mobile communication, Embedded Systems.
> 
> It will be very helpful if someone who has got his ECE assessed as an ICT major could post his/her courses in each semester. This can guide the ECE grads better.


I appreciate your reply very much. Just to clear my thoughts, If I have chosen a different code say 263212- ICT support engineer , will they assess me differently as it is closely related to my employment?

I have chosen 261313 because what I do is more into programming though my job title is support engineer. Last time I was so sure about the process, now I am so confuse.


----------



## rockyrambo

krema said:


> I appreciate your reply very much. Just to clear my thoughts, If I have chosen a different code say 263212- ICT support engineer , will they assess me differently as it is closely related to my employment?
> 
> I have chosen 261313 because what I do is more into programming though my job title is support engineer. Last time I was so sure about the process, now I am so confuse.


Your degree has already been assessed as an ICT minor. I am afraid you can't change that during re-assessment which implies the least number of years of workex that you would need for a positive assessment would be 5 years and all of that closely related to the code that you have chosen. 
PFA the criterion sheet and please have a look at it for better understanding.


----------



## krema

rockyrambo said:


> Your degree has already been assessed as an ICT minor. I am afraid you can't change that during re-assessment which implies the least number of years of workex that you would need for a positive assessment would be 5 years and all of that closely related to the code that you have chosen.
> PFA the criterion sheet and please have a look at it for better understanding.


Alright. In that case, I can email my officer to why he had evaluated me as ICT minor and try to emphasize that those subject are somehow related to ICT so that I have done my part right. If that didn't change his mind, then I need to find other options. What do you think?


----------



## rockyrambo

krema said:


> Alright. In that case, I can email my officer to why he had evaluated me as ICT minor and try to emphasize that those subject are somehow related to ICT so that I have done my part right. If that didn't change his mind, then I need to find other options. What do you think?


Well, if you would email ACS authorities and demand a reason behind the assessment of your degree as an ICT minor, at best they would come back with a reply like this, 'Your degree seemed to have less than x% ICT content which is not enough for classifying it as ICT major'. Never the less, try this and see what they come back with. I think it is the best that you can do in your current circumstances.


----------



## krema

rockyrambo said:


> Well, if you would email ACS authorities and demand a reason behind the assessment of your degree as an ICT minor, at best they would come back with a reply like this, 'Your degree seemed to have less than x% ICT content which is not enough for classifying it as ICT major'. Never the less, try this and see what they come back with. I think it is the best that you can do in your current circumstances.


Yeah.. Thank you so much rockyrambo. If I go thru RPL, I will still be needing 6years of work experience. Haist...


----------



## ExpatUmesh

Hi all,

I am a new member of forum. 
I am working as IT PM for last 7 years now. I found the job description is matching to ANZCOD 261112 Systems Analyst, as it contains some responsibilities like Project Management and Costing etc. 
I have sent it for ACS verification on 27th Apr 13 (yesterday). However I understand that the Occupational Ceiling for System Analyst is already reached its limit for 2012-2013 and will be reset on 1st July 2013. I wanted to understand if that would increase the time ACS will take to certify my Skills. 
And also if I should wait and apply after 1st July or can I apply once my ACS approval comes. How does it affect the overall processing time


Please advice. Thank you 


Regards,

Umesh


----------



## philipjoel

Hi Umesh,

I recently launched my assessment last Monday and my application has since been moved to Stage 4 in just 4 days. Currently, the ceiling has been met. The only option I believe we have at this point is to continue waiting for the positive assessment, complete your IELTS and submit your EOI after July 1st once the quota has been reset.

I hope this helps. Good Luck to both of us 



ExpatUmesh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am a new member of forum.
> I am working as IT PM for last 7 years now. I found the job description is matching to ANZCOD 261112 Systems Analyst, as it contains some responsibilities like Project Management and Costing etc.
> I have sent it for ACS verification on 27th Apr 13 (yesterday). However I understand that the Occupational Ceiling for System Analyst is already reached its limit for 2012-2013 and will be reset on 1st July 2013. I wanted to understand if that would increase the time ACS will take to certify my Skills.
> And also if I should wait and apply after 1st July or can I apply once my ACS approval comes. How does it affect the overall processing time
> 
> 
> Please advice. Thank you
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Umesh


----------



## jayptl

*hmm*

Hi krema

First of all sorry to say that any 3 yr degree would be considered Advance diploma or Associate degree by ACS.. but i m surprised why EC subjects r considered as ICT minor.. its really surprising to me..I am worried bcoz just 1 week ago I submited same thing like u.. with 3 yr experience...:fingerscrossed:

In this situation, sorry to say, U need to wait for another 2 yrs for suitable assessment, However, I am not sure about that your 3 yr experience will result in gaining 5 pts or not?? just advice from senior expat..


----------



## noobrex

Anyone got results from March ? Any good news ?


----------



## rockyrambo

jayptl said:


> Hi krema
> 
> First of all sorry to say that any 3 yr degree would be considered Advance diploma or Associate degree by ACS.. but i m surprised why EC subjects r considered as ICT minor.. its really surprising to me..I am worried bcoz just 1 week ago I submited same thing like u.. with 3 yr experience...:fingerscrossed:
> 
> In this situation, sorry to say, U need to wait for another 2 yrs for suitable assessment, However, I am not sure about that your 3 yr experience will result in gaining 5 pts or not?? just advice from senior expat..


Hi Jay,

If your degree is also ECE, would you mind posting the courses that you have taken?
And, I was thinking that krema's degree was of 4 years. Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## jayptl

hi

if i m not wrong, kremas degree is 3 yrs in BS....

only 4 yrs degree or any qualification is considered as AQF Bachelor.

I guess ACS also considers grade or academic performance to give assessment in some circumstance, if u study well throughly than they might give ICT major result in assessment,

Well I got TEB Diploma qualification with 2.5 yr course with 3 yr work experience considered


----------



## rockyrambo

jayptl said:


> hi
> 
> if i m not wrong, kremas degree is 3 yrs in BS....
> 
> only 4 yrs degree or any qualification is considered as AQF Bachelor.
> 
> I guess ACS also considers grade or academic performance to give assessment in some circumstance, if u study well throughly than they might give ICT major result in assessment,
> 
> Well I got TEB Diploma qualification with 2.5 yr course with 3 yr work experience considered


@krema - Would you mind posting here whether your degree was of 3 yrs or 4 yrs? Was it a proper B.Tech. or B.E. from an engineering college in India?


----------



## jayptl

If there is 4 yr degree, than there is doubt about BE EC consider as AQF Bachelor....with many expat here in past.


----------



## krema

jayptl said:


> If there is 4 yr degree, than there is doubt about BE EC consider as AQF Bachelor....with many expat here in past.


Sorry for late response. Engineering courses in Philippines are 5year course. Mine is a 5year course that is why I am surprise with the result.


----------



## krema

krema said:


> Sorry for late response. Engineering courses in Philippines are 5year course. Mine is a 5year course that is why I am surprise with the result.


Also, my grades are good. I didn't have any failed subject and I can say that I am above average student cause I used to join academic contests at school, though that is not needed here in ACS.

Also, mine is Bachelor of Science in ECE


----------



## Heizeberg

Where did people get this theory of degrees needing to be at least 4 years long to be considered as comparable to AQF ? British degrees are 3 years long, does that mean those degrees can't be assessed?


----------



## jayptl

hezen berg,

from 1 yr to 5 yr qualification is assesssed, but for krema's case, 5 yr course would be considered as AQF major for ACS criteria, however, it varis from country to country, I guess


----------



## krema

jayptl said:


> hezen berg,
> 
> from 1 yr to 5 yr qualification is assesssed, but for krema's case, 5 yr course would be considered as AQF major for ACS criteria, however, it varis from country to country, I guess


I am confident before that I will be assess as AQF major since many from Phils were given positive result though we were not as visible as with the indian communities.

Can you share your opinion to my case jayptl? I am thinking of filing a review of my case but I want to hear some opinions.


----------



## jayptl

iTS really hard to predict, but I think u should approach ACS for your queries and analyse for this result,,if u think in yor country people got different result than u..


----------



## krema

yeah. Are you familiar with review and appeal for ACS?


----------



## jayptl

yes, I guess u need to pay additional charges to review appeal to ACS, they may send u result in just few days....


----------



## krema

jayptl said:


> yes, I guess u need to pay additional charges to review appeal to ACS, they may send u result in just few days....


Okay, I'll do a research first.


----------



## vamshimadisetty

noobrex said:


> Anyone got results from March ? Any good news ?


Hey noobrex...i applied on the 10th march...still waiting...guess till 10may hopefully fingersscrossed


----------



## vivekshankar13

*ACS assessment timelines*

Hi All,
For the benefit of those tracking the assessment timelines, I am providing my details - I applied for ACS assessment (261312) on 06-Feb-2013, and got a positive assessment on 09-Apr-2013. I did my B.Tech (ECE) from India and have 6+ yrs of work experience in IT field.

Regards,
Vivek


----------



## rockyrambo

vivekshankar13 said:


> Hi All,
> For the benefit of those tracking the assessment timelines, I am providing my details - I applied for ACS assessment (261312) on 06-Feb-2013, and got a positive assessment on 09-Apr-2013. I did my B.Tech (ECE) from India and have 6+ yrs of work experience in IT field.
> 
> Regards,
> Vivek


Thanks a lot for the information. Would you be knowing that ACS assessed your degree as ICT Major or ICT Minor? And, whether ACS assessed your qualification(degree) being closer to the 261312 code that you applied for?

Additionally, if possible, please post the subjects that you studied during your B.Tech. ECE course or please comment on the following list of subjects that whether they will get my ECE degree classified as ICT Major?

Semester 1st - Introduction to Computers, Introduction to Computers Lab

Semester 2nd - Programming and Autocad, Programming and Autocad Lab 

Semester 3rd - Object Oriented Programming, Object Oriented Programming Lab, Foundations of Computer Science, Data Structures, Data Structures Lab 

Semester 4th - Digital Circuits and Systems - I, Digital Circuits and Systems - I Lab, Computer Graphics and Multimedia, Computer Graphics and Multimedia Lab, Operating Systems and Systems Programming, Operating Systems and Systems Programming Lab, Communication Systems and Circuits, Communication Systems and Circuits Lab

Semester 5th - Digital Circuits and Systems - II, Digital Circuits and Systems - II Lab, Computer Architecture, Computer Architecture Lab, Database Management System, Database Management System Lab, Microprocessor System - I, Microprocessor System - I Lab, Telecommunications Networks, Telecommunications Networks Lab, Programming I Lab. (ORCAD)

Semester 6th - Microprocessor System - II, Microprocessor System - II Lab, Data Communication Networks, Data Communication Networks Lab

Semester 7th - Network Technology, Network Technology Lab, Optical Communication, Software Engineering, Software Engineering Lab, Mobile Computing, Programming II (MATLAB)

Semester 8th - Network Management and Security, Satellite and Mobile communication, Satellite and Mobile communication Lab.


----------



## rockyrambo

Hi, 

May all those who have applied as 261311 Analyst Programmer and have received a positive assessment comment on the following sample letter for the same code to give an idea whether the letter looks fine in content and the description of duties/responsibilities match those of 261311 Analyst Programmer

​Company logo

<Date of Letter>

To whom it may concern, 

This is to certify that <Name> was an employee of <Company>, and was employed from <start date> until <end date>

<Name> was employed on a full time basis (45 hours per week Monday through Friday) as an ‘Associate Systems Engineer’ in System Integration Division of our organization.

His duties/responsibilities/activities included but were not limited to:

	Analyzing the requirements, objectives and problems specified by clients and writing and maintaining program code working from formalized representations of solutions
	Identifying functional and logical programming errors through debugging and testing making amendments if necessary. 
	Creating, updating and following requirements documentation such as Software Requirement Specification, Software Design Description, etc. during the development of solutions for the clients
	Adhering to meeting systems requirements and specifications in accordance with quality accredited standards
	Learning and working on variety of programming languages, for e.g. Dot Net, Java, etc. and database systems, for e.g. SQL, Access, Oracle, etc. depending on the business requirements and system needs 

Sincerely yours,

ABC
<Signatures>
<Designation>
<EmailID>



<Compnay Name>, <Address>, < Phone No>, <Website>


----------



## vivekshankar13

rockyrambo said:


> Thanks a lot for the information. Would you be knowing that ACS assessed your degree as ICT Major or ICT Minor? And, whether ACS assessed your qualification(degree) being closer to the 261312 code that you applied for?
> 
> Additionally, if possible, please post the subjects that you studied during your B.Tech. ECE course or please comment on the following list of subjects that whether they will get my ECE degree classified as ICT Major?


Hi Rocky,
ACS assessed my degree as "_comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing_". It also mentions that my "_skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261312_".

In my opinion, the list of subjects you have provided look good enough to allow you to be positively assessed - seniors on the forum may kindly correct me if otherwise. From what I have read elsewhere, B.Tech (ECE) is positively assessed.

In regards to your query about sample description of roles for the IT job codes, there is a very fine distinction between the different categories, so you should be good to go there as well.

Hope the above information is useful to you. All the best for your assessment!

Cheers,
Vivek


----------



## rockyrambo

vivekshankar13 said:


> Hi Rocky,
> ACS assessed my degree as "_comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing_". It also mentions that my "_skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261312_".
> 
> In my opinion, the list of subjects you have provided look good enough to allow you to be positively assessed - seniors on the forum may kindly correct me if otherwise. From what I have read elsewhere, B.Tech (ECE) is positively assessed.
> 
> In regards to your query about sample description of roles for the IT job codes, there is a very fine distinction between the different categories, so you should be good to go there as well.
> 
> Hope the above information is useful to you. All the best for your assessment!
> 
> Cheers,
> Vivek


Thanks! I am just worried of the fine line between these different codes. Personally, I don't think that it is possible to distinguish between categories such as developer programmer, analyst programmer, etc. One more thing, were you specific in your letter which means did you mention all the items/languages/protocols etc that you actually worked on? or were you general , which means you provided a general description of all the job roles/responsibilities?


----------



## AUS14

Hi Guys

Finally my application status changed to IN PROGRESS.


----------



## noobrex

ujbanj said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Finally my application status changed to IN PROGRESS.


Great news, you should have your results today most probably. Best of luck


----------



## samysunny

frodo12 said:


> Received my positive response from ACS today  Had applied on 23rd Feb with the application moved to Stage 4 on 27th Feb. In between, I had to resubmit one document for which my application was stuck at Stage 3 for a couple days.
> 
> For those of you who were inquiring about Stage 4 'In Progress', my application status was changed from 'With Assessor' to 'In Progress' yesterday and further changed to 'Case Finalized' today. Even though I have already received the result in pdf format, my application status is still in Stage 4.
> 
> My guess is if you have applied in the last week of Feb, you will definitely receive your results by following week.


Congratulations!!


----------



## samysunny

vamshimadisetty said:


> Hey noobrex...i applied on the 10th march...still waiting...guess till 10may hopefully fingersscrossed


No I dint, I applied on March 15th & moved to stage 4 on 18th March. Please keep us posted if someone has good news.

Cheers


----------



## noobrex

samysunny said:


> No I dint, I applied on March 15th & moved to stage 4 on 18th March. Please keep us posted if someone has good news.
> 
> Cheers


I applied on 12th March, I am waiting for 12th of May  ... god please help me


----------



## jayptl

Cool down noorbex....

dont wait for date.


----------



## noobrex

jayptl said:


> Cool down noorbex....
> 
> dont wait for date.


Trying very hard not too buddy, but control nahi hota


----------



## jayptl

u r eager to move to Aus, enjoy here max buddy

once u reach ther in *KARAVAS* u will miss Bharat forever....


----------



## samysunny

If we get a ACS approval in May 1st week, what is the estimated time to fly? I mean, looking at the trend now.


----------



## noobrex

jayptl said:


> u r eager to move to Aus, enjoy here max buddy
> 
> once u reach ther in *KARAVAS* u will miss Bharat forever....


I would I know, but its just the time taking process that's making me impatient. 

Whats the status of your application Jay ?


----------



## jayptl

Stage 4 ,, with assessor...mine takes too long


----------



## AUS14

ujbanj said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Finally my application status changed to IN PROGRESS.


Received my result from ACS. Its positive :clap2: :clap2:

Next wait starts for the EOI - yet to apply


----------



## samysunny

ujbanj said:


> Received my result from ACS. Its positive :clap2: :clap2:
> 
> Next wait starts for the EOI - yet to apply


Congratulations!!:clap2:


----------



## noobrex

ujbanj said:


> Received my result from ACS. Its positive :clap2: :clap2:
> 
> Next wait starts for the EOI - yet to apply


Told ya  Congrats


----------



## josephjt

samysunny said:


> No I dint, I applied on March 15th & moved to stage 4 on 18th March. Please keep us posted if someone has good news.
> 
> Cheers


I applied on Feb 22nd, but application was moved to more info and i was only able to provide data by March 18th.

So I am looking to the have my assessment at around the same time as you. Please do post here if yours progresses.

Thanks
JJT


----------



## rajblr

Ideally 2 months, mine filed on Mar 15th, still awaiting.........


----------



## noobrex

jayptl said:


> Stage 4 ,, with assessor...mine takes too long


When did you apply and which occupation code did you apply under ?


----------



## jayptl

appied 17th with system admin for NSW


----------



## Chetu

People only 593 remaining for 261313


----------



## noobrex

jayptl said:


> appied 17th with system admin for NSW


Great, how long will this take for approval ?

also, how long will it take after I get my ACS ? Like applying for SS and than how does EOI comes into the picture ? First will I have to file EOI or SS as I have 55 points without SS.


----------



## samysunny

Chetu said:


> People only 593 remaining for 261313


Where did u get this number from?


----------



## noobrex

samysunny said:


> Where did u get this number from?


immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/


----------



## Chetu

noobrex said:


> immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/



So looks like for last round of invitations around four hundred got exhausted . So its lucky if we have 261313 open for May 2nd round ... Sigh


----------



## raguvenkat

Any body applied on April first week. I have applied for the same (261313).Hopefully I will be on next year since 593 will vanish in minute with 2 rounds of invitation scheduled for May 2013. Any change happening for next year in the Immi rules?


----------



## vamshimadisetty

Chetu said:


> So looks like for last round of invitations around four hundred got exhausted . So its lucky if we have 261313 open for May 2nd round ... Sigh


Hey chetu if you get a +ve assessment how many points will u be at? When did u apply for the assessment


----------



## jayptl

*Help*

first of all cool down

wts yor age and profile, yor experience?? with which code??

I guess we cant apply before july,, hopfull all is well after july...

which SS u luking for??


----------



## jayptl

I guess all IT occupation from july will be having with double ceiling than this year..


----------



## kothandaraman

I have applied ACS for my wife on 

10th March - Additional Doc 12th march

Moved to stage 4 - March 15th

waiting for results...

Mine on 22nd March

Moved to stage 4 on 25th March ..

waiting...


----------



## eva-aus1

still my status is stage 2 .. how abu u guys ??


----------



## jayptl

wen did u apply under which code??


----------



## ehanu009

eva-aus1 said:


> still my status is stage 2 .. how abu u guys ??


yesss! i got my skills assessed positive today. i got the email with the result of the assessment. (note that, on the status portal it is still showing on stage 4 and state is indicating 'case finalised')

i should btw inform you that i had lodged my application with a request for priority processing showing my current visa deadline which is only four weeks away. since i lodged my application, there had been a public holiday (anzac day), too. moreover, i had to submit additional documents on request. considering all these, the process effectively was super fast.

now time to lodge my eoi 

acs applied: 19-apr; acs +ve: 29-apr;


----------



## vivekshankar13

rockyrambo said:


> were you specific in your letter which means did you mention all the items/languages/protocols etc that you actually worked on? or were you general , which means you provided a general description of all the job roles/responsibilities?


I provided a generalized description of my tasks and roles. In addition I provided a list of tools/utilities/OS/frameworks I am proficient in. As you mentioned there is not much to distinguish between the different roles - I guess that is the reason Skillselect has clubbed all programmer roles into one - 2613	(Software and Applications Programmers) having combined cap of 5160!


----------



## jayptl

how u got fast result??

did u pay additional amount of money??


----------



## ehanu009

jayptl said:


> how u got fast result??
> 
> did u pay additional amount of money??


as i said in my earlier post, i applied for priority processing. there has to be a legitimate reason if priority processing is sought. details is provided on acs website. acs doesn't charge any additional fee for such processing. however, whether or not your application would be accepted for priority processing solely depends on their decision. therefore, please do not consider this as a usual case. this timeline is rather useful to those who are eligible to request for priority processing.


----------



## eva-aus1

jayptl said:


> wen did u apply under which code??


I did apply for 231313 soft engineer - on april 26th


----------



## rockyrambo

Chetu said:


> People only 593 remaining for 261313


Hey, I guess only the total number of applications are displayed for the s/w engineers category. I am not sure they have displayed the numbers for sub-categories as well.


----------



## rockyrambo

vivekshankar13 said:


> I provided a generalized description of my tasks and roles. In addition I provided a list of tools/utilities/OS/frameworks I am proficient in. As you mentioned there is not much to distinguish between the different roles - I guess that is the reason Skillselect has clubbed all programmer roles into one - 2613	(Software and Applications Programmers) having combined cap of 5160!


Thanks for the reply. Yes, you're right, there is nothing much to distinguish between each of these sub-categories. A code is a coder is a coder!


----------



## noobrex

March Results ? anyone, Feb should have ended yesterday


----------



## reenapillai82

noobrex said:


> March Results ? anyone, Feb should have ended yesterday [/QUOT
> 
> not really , i have applied on the 28th of feb and status still shows with assessor(stage 4)


----------



## reenapillai82

can anyone please what could be the reason for delay


----------



## Girdhar1982

Please help
I will be employed in Australia for 1 year by this July, so I’ll be eligible for 5 points for a skilled year in Australia.
I want to go for ACS assessment now (April), so that in July I’m already ACS assessed and can submit my EOI,
but not sure if I should wait for July to go for ACS instead. Does ACS have to prove this 1 year in Australia or I can just provide references to DIAC at the time of application?


----------



## jayptl

*hmm*

u applied with experience considered??

or just degree??


----------



## akshat13

*ACS Assessment*

I applied for ACS assessement for "System Analyst" on 25th April 2013 . Very next day i checked my application status online where it was showing at Stage 4. Just for my knowledge can someone tell me when i can expect result.

Thanks!!


----------



## roposh

*Hi*

Hi,
I applied for ACS assessment on 15th of April. The application moved to stage 4 on April 21st, now waiting for the result.

I have gone through most of the posts on this forum and that gives me an idea that generally it take around 2 months to get result from ACS but *I know a friend who got +ve assessment result from ACS in just 22 days*.

Before joining this forum I was kind of hoping that I would get the result by May 10th and may be I could be selected for inivitation to apply in the 2nd round of May. But the timelines of most of the people here tells a different story altogether 

regards,
Roposh


----------



## roposh

Also, does anyone of you have any idea if the rules are going to be the same from July 1st or should we expect any changes in the immigration rules? 

I ask this because it is very unlikely that those of us who have applied for ACS assessment after March 2013 shall get invitation to apply as the cap for most of IT related occupations has almost filled. 
Now just hope that rules remain the same when the cap is reset on July1, 2013, otherwise all our efforts will be in vain


----------



## akshat13

Hi Roposh, are you done with your IELTS? How much band you scored? Meanwhile i am preparing for IELTS and it will take a month or so for me to sit for the exam.

What i came to know from my consultant is there are caps which are open but for State Sponsership. They are asking me to appy for EOI in June.


----------



## roposh

akshat13 said:


> Hi Roposh, are you done with your IELTS? How much band you scored? Meanwhile i am preparing for IELTS and it will take a month or so for me to sit for the exam.
> 
> What i came to know from my consultant is there are caps which are open but for State Sponsership. They are asking me to appy for EOI in June.


Yes, I did my IELTS in Sep 2011. My results are as follows;
Listening: 7
Reading: 9
Writing: 7.5
Speaking: 7.5
Overall: 7.5

The thing that I am also worried about is the expiry date of my IELTS result. IELTS test is valid for 2 years, this means that I need to apply by 30 August 2013 or else my result will expire and I'll have to re-take the test 

regards,
Roposh


----------



## jayptl

IELTS is valid for 3 yr


----------



## hoodaajay1

roposh said:


> Hi,
> I applied for ACS assessment on 15th of April. The application moved to stage 4 on April 21st, now waiting for the result.
> 
> I have gone through most of the posts on this forum and that gives me an idea that generally it take around 2 months to get result from ACS but *I know a friend who got +ve assessment result from ACS in just 22 days*.
> 
> Before joining this forum I was kind of hoping that I would get the result by May 10th and may be I could be selected for inivitation to apply in the 2nd round of May. But the timelines of most of the people here tells a different story altogether
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


I applied for ACS skill assessment on 25th April, it has moved to stage 4 today i.e. 30th April. So am I right to assume that I should sit back & relax for 2 months before I will hear something?

Since it has moved to stage 4, I don't need to track my mails for any request for further documentation, which as per the process should have happened in stage 3, or from stage 4 it can still come back to stage 3 as they may ask for some documentation?

Any inputs much appreciated


----------



## koleth

Hi All,
I'm applying for 189 as system analyst and i'm just waiting for my wife's ACS to get completed.
As per the report from website i came to know that the number of visa issued per year for the System Analyst and Business Analyst(together) is 1800 and it has been already reached the ceiling for this year. and it will get reset to 0 on 1st June 2013 or so

Now my Question is if i apply for EOI now will they keep my EOI request onhold as there is no Visa that can be granted and they will wait for the count to be set to 0 for the next year. or they will send the invite and i can apply for the Visa in the beginning of next year(1st June 2013)...... Please help me guys......


----------



## raguvenkat

Hi koleth,
You can apply for the EOI and once the counter is reset they will send you invite based on the priority. So better to send an EOI.


----------



## koleth

Thanks a lot Bro.....


----------



## roposh

jayptl said:


> IELTS is valid for 3 yr



I hope you are right but I have my reservation because of the below noted extract from my IELTS test report:

_*"It is recommended that the candidates language ability as indicated in this test report form be re-assessed after two years from the date of this test"*_*
*


----------



## rimon

How do you know how many people are remaining to be invited for each quote?

Me applied for 2631111 , I wanna know how many people left?




Chetu said:


> People only 593 remaining for 261313


----------



## raguvenkat

SkillSelect Go to Reports-> Occupation Cielings. This will give you the count .


----------



## vampire

Hi all,

I have applied on 05-March-2013 FedEx the documents on 07-March-2013 which are delivered on 12-March-2013.
Application is on stage 4.

My question is that am i suppose to receive any conformation email about "Document Received" or something similar ? because i have not received any.

Also have anybody received any email during their application progressed from stage 1 to stage 4 ?


----------



## TheEndGame

Applied for ACS on 23-April, waiting game has started, By the way can people who got ACS recently let us know when they applied for it,


----------



## rimon

raguvenkat said:


> SkillSelect Go to Reports-> Occupation Cielings. This will give you the count .


I know the occupation cielings page, but this give output for the main occupation "Computer Network Professionals" in my case , I think inside it there is Computer network Engineer" which i applied for..

Please anyone correct me if i am wrong?
and What is the occupation cielings for 2631111 "Computer Network Engineer"?


----------



## TheEndGame

vampire said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have applied on 05-March-2013 FedEx the documents on 07-March-2013 which are delivered on 12-March-2013.
> Application is on stage 4.
> 
> My question is that am i suppose to receive any conformation email about "Document Received" or something similar ? because i have not received any.
> 
> Also have anybody received any email during their application progressed from stage 1 to stage 4 ?


Nop did not get any mail for stage 1-4 processing, it kind moved instantly, after applying when i checked the status next morning, it was at stage 4 already


----------



## noobrex

Who all applied in March ?

Come forward my friends and give details for tracking purpose. It would helps all of us.


----------



## tejukondal

vampire said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have applied on 05-March-2013 FedEx the documents on 07-March-2013 which are delivered on 12-March-2013.
> Application is on stage 4.
> 
> My question is that am i suppose to receive any conformation email about "Document Received" or something similar ? because i have not received any.
> 
> Also have anybody received any email during their application progressed from stage 1 to stage 4 ?


Why did u courier the documents to ACS? Acs requires only notarised scanned copies of your documents.... Not physical documents...


----------



## tejukondal

vampire said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have applied on 05-March-2013 FedEx the documents on 07-March-2013 which are delivered on 12-March-2013.
> Application is on stage 4.
> 
> My question is that am i suppose to receive any conformation email about "Document Received" or something similar ? because i have not received any.
> 
> Also have anybody received any email during their application progressed from stage 1 to stage 4 ?


And u will not receive any email when your application moves from stage 1 to 4... 
U will only get a mail after ur case id finalised.... Not sure abt stage 3 though...


----------



## rimon

noobrex said:


> Who all applied in March ?
> 
> Come forward my friends and give details for tracking purpose. It would helps all of us.


applied: 15th march, stage 4 with assessor : 20 th march , still waiting.


----------



## koleth

rimon said:


> applied: 15th march, stage 4 with assessor : 20 th march , still waiting.


As per my knowledge that you need not sent any hard copy to ACS its only notary attested color scanned copy which needs to be uploaded in the website.

Everyone will reach to Stage 4 in 1-2 days. 
Stage 1: Confirm that they received your request
Stage 2: Check your documents
Stage 3: if any documents missing then they will ask you to provide more info
Stage 4: Crucial Stage where they hold our application for about 2 months for verification.

I've already got my ACS done (it took more than 2 months because they had their vacation for Christmas when i applied) and i've applied for my wife's ACS which i applied on 17th Mar 2013 and waiting for the approval. They have clearly mentioned that ACS process will take 8-10 weeks to get completed.


----------



## Chetu

rimon said:


> I know the occupation cielings page, but this give output for the main occupation "Computer Network Professionals" in my case , I think inside it there is Computer network Engineer" which i applied for..
> 
> Please anyone correct me if i am wrong?
> and What is the occupation cielings for 2631111 "Computer Network Engineer"?


These is no ceiling for 26311 in particular , there is only ceiling for its parent group . For eg: 2613 Software ENggineer and programmers all have 5160 and there is no specific no. for 261313 and 261312 etc as such .


----------



## rimon

Chetu said:


> These is no ceiling for 26311 in particular , there is only ceiling for its parent group . For eg: 2613 Software ENggineer and programmers all have 5160 and there is no specific no. for 261313 and 261312 etc as such .


Thanks for your reply


----------



## vampire

tejukondal said:


> Why did u courier the documents to ACS? Acs requires only notarised scanned copies of your documents.... Not physical documents...


Physical notarized copies of all the documents that you have attached with your ACS application are required to be sent to ACS.


----------



## vampire

noobrex said:


> Who all applied in March ?
> 
> Come forward my friends and give details for tracking purpose. It would helps all of us.


applied: 5th march, stage 4 with assessor still waiting.


----------



## Chetu

vampire said:


> Physical notarized copies of all the documents that you have attached with your ACS application are required to be sent to ACS.


ACS needs only scans of notarised docs nothing in hard copy needs to be sent


----------



## koleth

vampire said:


> Physical notarized copies of all the documents that you have attached with your ACS application are required to be sent to ACS.


that is the old process...... but now no need to sent them the hard copy of any attested document (if we do a color scanning of attested copy then they can take the print out of that...so sending the hard copy doesn't make any sense).... i'm telling you this because i've already done my ACS and i didnt sent any hard copy.


----------



## tejukondal

vampire said:


> Physical notarized copies of all the documents that you have attached with your ACS application are required to be sent to ACS.


I agree that This was the case more than a year ago... But not any more... Soft copies are enough... 
I did my assessment just a month ago... Never sent any physical copy to anyone.... U can recheck on acs website...


----------



## hoodaajay1

hoodaajay1 said:


> I applied for ACS skill assessment on 25th April, it has moved to stage 4 today i.e. 30th April. So am I right to assume that I should sit back & relax for 2 months before I will hear something?
> 
> Since it has moved to stage 4, I don't need to track my mails for any request for further documentation, which as per the process should have happened in stage 3, or from stage 4 it can still come back to stage 3 as they may ask for some documentation?


Any inputs much appreciated


----------



## noobrex

hoodaajay1 said:


> Any inputs much appreciated


It would take 2 months so relax, also keep checking your mails intermittently to ensure that if they require any more information or if you applications moves to stage 3 at any stage. You would need to provide those documents.


----------



## vamshimadisetty

Guys just heard from my immigration agent that he has seen a result for the acs that was applied on the 3rd march today so fingers crossed as i applied on the 10th march


----------



## jayptl

congrats buddy

plz share yor result here with qualification..assessment


----------



## jayptl

from when to expect starting time??

lodging of date or with stage 4 status " WITH ASSESSOR"???


----------



## munit_si

Dear Group members,

a) I have 4 years of experience and I go for skill assessment now . Say after 5 years of experience , I will get extra points, do i need to go for skill assessment again, will the same skill assessment is enough to get extra points as I heard acs report is valid for 2 years.


Appreciate this group response.


----------



## TheEndGame

munit_si said:


> Dear Group members,
> 
> a) I have 4 years of experience and I go for skill assessment now . Say after 5 years of experience , I will get extra points, do i need to go for skill assessment again, will the same skill assessment is enough to get extra points as I heard acs report is valid for 2 years.
> 
> Appreciate this group response.


You will need to get assesment done again. They also have provision to get ur application re assessed. But i dont think this route will be valid for you. Considering you would do rw assessment only after a year


----------



## Mroks

munit_si said:


> Dear Group members,
> 
> a) I have 4 years of experience and I go for skill assessment now . Say after 5 years of experience , I will get extra points, do i need to go for skill assessment again, will the same skill assessment is enough to get extra points as I heard acs report is valid for 2 years.
> 
> 
> Appreciate this group response.


No need to do the skill assessment again. You can claim additional experience gained after ACS till date of filing EOI. The DIAC will consider this additional experience while allotting you points. You need to submit some documents as proof for experience gained after ACS certification.

Go through the given posts in the url below, might be helpful to you. 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/151754-critical-situation-living-edge.html


----------



## noobrex

Strange no one got there ACS results who applied in the first week of March, they should have started by now ?

Any update anyone ?


----------



## josephjt

noobrex said:


> Strange no one got there ACS results who applied in the first week of March, they should have started by now ?
> 
> Any update anyone ?


Feb 22nd and still waiting... :-(


----------



## frodo12

jayptl said:


> from when to expect starting time??
> 
> lodging of date or with stage 4 status " WITH ASSESSOR"???


Lodging Date - the date which appears on your status page.


----------



## josephjt

Anything ? Anyone ? 

This is officially the most difficult of the waits I have had in my life.


----------



## noobrex

Any update for the applications filed in March ?


----------



## samysunny

noobrex said:


> Any update for the applications filed in March ?


Stuck at 4:fingerscrossed:


----------



## oskyimporto

*experience counts?*

Hi guys, I have more than 10 years experience as a system administrator, however, most of them are from before I got my bachelor degree on computer sciense. Will that experience counts in the assestment? I also have several industry certifications that shows my skills as a system administrator. I sent certified letters from my former employeers to the assestment.
Please advice.

Thanks!


----------



## 0z_dream

josephjt said:


> Anything ? Anyone ?
> 
> This is officially the most difficult of the waits I have had in my life.


Dont be upset , everything ll be fine soon.. just give some more time


----------



## 0z_dream

oskyimporto said:


> Hi guys, I have more than 10 years experience as a system administrator, however, most of them are from before I got my bachelor degree on computer sciense. Will that experience counts in the assestment? I also have several industry certifications that shows my skills as a system administrator. I sent certified letters from my former employeers to the assestment.
> Please advice.
> 
> Thanks!


which course?, did u complete the course before that?


----------



## oskyimporto

hi....thanks for your reply
you mean which certifications? Microsoft MCSA, Vmware VCP and CItrix CCA.
All of them are from 2007 to 2011.
I also have a diploma (minor - associate) as a system analyst in 2007. I also sent it. If they count that one that means that they would give me the 5 years experience?
My questions actually is related to the experience before the bachelor or diploma...does it count or I have to do an RPL?
Cheers


----------



## joluwarrior

oskyimporto said:


> hi....thanks for your reply
> you mean which certifications? Microsoft MCSA, Vmware VCP and CItrix CCA.
> All of them are from 2007 to 2011.
> I also have a diploma (minor - associate) as a system analyst in 2007. I also sent it. If they count that one that means that they would give me the 5 years experience?
> My questions actually is related to the experience before the bachelor or diploma...does it count or I have to do an RPL?
> Cheers


Experience without requisite qualification won't count.

By the way, I see that you are located in Melbourne. Are you a graduate from Australian University ?


----------



## oskyimporto

joluwarrior said:


> Experience without requisite qualification won't count.
> 
> By the way, I see that you are located in Melbourne. Are you a graduate from Australian University ?


Not yet, I'm finishing my masters in IS.

So, can use my diploma (10 points) plus 5 years of experience or I should use my bachelor (15 points) and 1 year of experience?

Also, I guess the experience at least counts to tell them that I'm suitable for the position I am applying for...right?


----------



## joluwarrior

Kindly ntoe my comments in Red.



oskyimporto said:


> Not yet, I'm finishing my masters in IS.
> Skilled employment is exempted for recent grads from AU universities. So I asked.
> 
> So, can use my diploma (10 points) plus 5 years of experience or I should use my bachelor (15 points) and 1 year of experience?
> Provided 5 years of exp. is after Diploma was awarded. Here I must say that Diploma is not seen as requisite qualification for all occupations. So check the Unit Group for the occupation you have nominated.
> Am sharing the stats for Unit Group 2613 here --> 1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, 2006
> You can check for the Unit Group applicable for you.
> 
> Also, I guess the experience at least counts to tell them that I'm suitable for the position I am applying for...right?
> Not really. Qualification in line with chosed occupation is required.


----------



## 0z_dream

joluwarrior said:


> Kindly ntoe my comments in Red.


Happy to see u on again joluwarrior


----------



## oskyimporto

joluwarrior said:


> Kindly ntoe my comments in Red.


Thank you very much for taking the time to answer my questions.

I am in stage 4 now, guessing I will have an answer by the end of june.
I will post my results once I have them.
Cheers!


----------



## joluwarrior

0z_dream said:


> Happy to see u on again joluwarrior


My pleasure. Thank you


----------



## joluwarrior

oskyimporto said:


> Thank you very much for taking the time to answer my questions.
> 
> I am in stage 4 now, guessing I will have an answer by the end of june.
> I will post my results once I have them.
> Cheers!


Sure. Do share.


----------



## cool_nax

Hello All,,

I am new to this forum and has question regarding the IELTS score. I am bit confused with description given in the skillselect website..According to my understanding the score for language is like below

IELTS score 6.0 - 0 points
IELTS score 7.0 - 10 points
IELTS score 8.0 - 20 points

So does that mean we should get minimum 6.0 point in each module for the process or is it something different. The reason why I am asking this is because of the statement in skill selecct.

immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/functional-english/

Proof of functional English

Proof that confirms a person's ability to communicate in English includes:

>>an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) average score of at least 4.5 for the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing)
>>an Occupational English Test score which is at least equivalent to an IELTS 4.5, and the test was relevant to the nominated occupation

>>the applicant's first language is English and they have a current passport from the United Kingdom, United States, Canada, New Zealand or the Republic of Ireland

>>a positive assessment by an Adult Migrant English Program service provider in Australia as having functional English

>>evidence of a trade, diploma or higher qualification awarded by an institution in or outside Australia which involved at least two years of full-time study and all instruction was in English

>>evidence of completion of at least one year of full-time or equivalent study in Australia for a diploma or higher qualification and all instruction was in English.

Hope I am not confusing anyone and expecting a reply soon.

Thanks,
NAX


----------



## josephjt

cool_nax said:


> Hello All,,
> 
> I am new to this forum and has question regarding the IELTS score. I am bit confused with description given in the skillselect website..According to my understanding the score for language is like below
> 
> IELTS score 6.0 - 0 points
> IELTS score 7.0 - 10 points
> IELTS score 8.0 - 20 points
> 
> So does that mean we should get minimum 6.0 point in each module for the process or is it something different. The reason why I am asking this is because of the statement in skill selecct.
> 
> immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/functional-english/
> 
> Proof of functional English
> 
> Proof that confirms a person's ability to communicate in English includes:
> 
> >>an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) average score of at least 4.5 for the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing)
> >>an Occupational English Test score which is at least equivalent to an IELTS 4.5, and the test was relevant to the nominated occupation
> 
> >>the applicant's first language is English and they have a current passport from the United Kingdom, United States, Canada, New Zealand or the Republic of Ireland
> 
> >>a positive assessment by an Adult Migrant English Program service provider in Australia as having functional English
> 
> >>evidence of a trade, diploma or higher qualification awarded by an institution in or outside Australia which involved at least two years of full-time study and all instruction was in English
> 
> >>evidence of completion of at least one year of full-time or equivalent study in Australia for a diploma or higher qualification and all instruction was in English.
> 
> Hope I am not confusing anyone and expecting a reply soon.
> 
> Thanks,
> NAX



This is the description of "functional English". If you are planning apply for 189 or 190 you need an IELTS taken, if you are not an native English speaker and you need to have a score of at least 6.0 in IELTS to be able to apply. Also, the better score you have in your IELTS, you get extra points for it.

However, the definition of functional English is in there for your dependents below 16 (or 18) of age. If your dependent does not meet this qualification you will need pay extra along with your visa application fee for English classes for the person (i think).

JJT


----------



## cool_nax

Thanks Joesph for the quick response.. Yes just now I confirmed the same..

Also is there any specific requirement like maintain X amount of money in the bank account before applying.. I didn't find anything like this in the immi.gov.au website


----------



## josephjt

cool_nax said:


> Thanks Joesph for the quick response.. Yes just now I confirmed the same..
> 
> Also is there any specific requirement like maintain X amount of money in the bank account before applying.. I didn't find anything like this in the immi.gov.au website


There is only recommendation on how much money you should have before you move in to Australia. But you do not need to provide any statements to prove this.


----------



## mohitgoel

Did anyone get the ACS assessment done who applied in march first week? I applied on 7th march and still it is at stage 4. I hope to get it done by 7th May. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## snehaaus

mohitgoel said:


> Did anyone get the ACS assessment done who applied in march first week? I applied on 7th march and still it is at stage 4. I hope to get it done by 7th May. :fingerscrossed:


Hi, just got my result out today. U too will have it soon. Gud luck..


----------



## snehaaus

noobrex said:


> Strange no one got there ACS results who applied in the first week of March, they should have started by now ?
> 
> Any update anyone ?


I just got my reply today mornin.. So good luck to all those waiting.... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## josephjt

Congrats and thanks for sharing... All the best with EOI!


----------



## tejukondal

Hey guys occupatonal ceiling reports after 22apr round are out now.... Please chk on skillselect... Software and application programmers have 597 invites left...

They gave lot of invites in the last round... If my math and memory are right, 300+...
Thats is probably the reason, eois after 13 apr with 60 points were not considered.... Experts, plz correct if i mis-stated something... 

Good luck to everyone... Hope u make it in next rpund...


----------



## josephjt

Is anyone who applied on or before Feb 4th week yet to get to get their assessment results ?


----------



## noobrex

snehaaus said:


> I just got my reply today mornin.. So good luck to all those waiting.... :fingerscrossed:


When did you apply ?


----------



## noobrex

josephjt said:


> Is anyone who applied on or before Feb 4th week yet to get to get their assessment results ?


You submitted your documents late so should get results by 17 may. I guess if I remember correctly.


----------



## josephjt

noobrex said:


> You submitted your documents late so should get results by 17 may. I guess if I remember correctly.



Yes, (Sigh!) you are right. I will probably get only by then. I just hope i don't miss the invite on the 20th as well. 

I just cant concentrate on anything just because I am running against the deadline for the new SOL and the uncertainty of the job code being there. I am sure almost everyone feels the same.

Back to work....

JJT


----------



## anujmalhotra262

I have not applied for ACS yet as I am collecting my documents... I will be applying for Programmer Developer Category.. Should I wait for July for new rules or should I apply before 15th of May as I am expecting to be ready with all the documents by 15th May?


----------



## vamshimadisetty

tejukondal said:


> Hey guys occupatonal ceiling reports after 22apr round are out now.... Please chk on skillselect... Software and application programmers have 597 invites left...
> 
> They gave lot of invites in the last round... If my math and memory are right, 300+...
> Thats is probably the reason, eois after 13 apr with 60 points were not considered.... Experts, plz correct if i mis-stated something...
> 
> Good luck to everyone... Hope u make it in next rpund...


Am sorry but thats wrong because the most numbrr of invitations being sent are with 60points


----------



## noobrex

anujmalhotra262 said:


> I have not applied for ACS yet as I am collecting my documents... I will be applying for Programmer Developer Category.. Should I wait for July for new rules or should I apply before 15th of May as I am expecting to be ready with all the documents by 15th May?


Go ahead and apply asap.


----------



## mini2ran

josephjt said:


> Yes, (Sigh!) you are right. I will probably get only by then. I just hope i don't miss the invite on the 20th as well.
> 
> I just cant concentrate on anything just because I am running against the deadline for the new SOL and the uncertainty of the job code being there. I am sure almost everyone feels the same.
> 
> Back to work....
> 
> JJT


If i am not wrong 2months wait period is from the day you have submitted not from the day it went to stage -4. As per observation, for many people it has moved to stage-3 and stage-4 but still got results from the date of lodge.
You should be getting results any time from coming monday..

I have also applied on 7th march and waiting for results :fingerscrossed:


----------



## noobrex

I applied on 12th March, Lets see how soon we get the results


----------



## anujmalhotra262

I am planning to get the skill assessment for my spouse as well as she has 5 yrs of IT experience in SAP.. I understand that she needs to submit her docs seperatly and i need to submit my docs seperatly to ACS. Once we get the assesment done can i include her results ( ielts And acs) in my EOI? Or she needs to file her EOI seperatly? 

As per my understanding if spouse has ielts and her assesment results and apply together we get additional 5 points.. Please confirm and suggest.


----------



## tihor

*Positive ACS result received today*

Dear All, 

I have been reading your experiences and results for quite sometime and joined just today so that I can share my news with you. 

I got positive ACS assessment for 262113 (Systems Administrator) today. I lodged my ACS application online on March 10th. On March 11th it moved to "with acessor" and today morning status showed "in progress". Finally after couple of hours I received my results. 

Best of luck for all those who are waiting!


----------



## jayptl

gr888,,tihor

howmany years experience is considered?? and wt about your qualification recognized ??


----------



## SAPBINovice

*ACS Positive*

Dear Members,
Thanks for all the information.
My ACS application has been approved under Software Engineer 261313 category.
Applied on 28-02-2013 and approved on 02-05-2013.
Now planning to start IELTS prep as looks I am delaying myself.

Cheers,
SAPBINovice


----------



## noobrex

anujmalhotra262 said:


> I am planning to get the skill assessment for my spouse as well as she has 5 yrs of IT experience in SAP.. I understand that she needs to submit her docs seperatly and i need to submit my docs seperatly to ACS. Once we get the assesment done can i include her results ( ielts And acs) in my EOI? Or she needs to file her EOI seperatly?
> 
> As per my understanding if spouse has ielts and her assesment results and apply together we get additional 5 points.. Please confirm and suggest.


Yes. you do get 5 point.


----------



## tihor

jayptl said:


> gr888,,tihor
> 
> howmany years experience is considered?? and wt about your qualification recognized ??


Total 13.5 years of experience was considered. I had to go through RPL route since I didn't have any formal ICT qualification.


----------



## jayptl

hi guys

for all who got result

plz share your qualification details here..for other intending applicants

thnx


----------



## noobrex

tihor said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have been reading your experiences and results for quite sometime and joined just today so that I can share my news with you.
> 
> I got positive ACS assessment for 262113 (Systems Administrator) today. I lodged my ACS application online on March 10th. On March 11th it moved to "with acessor" and today morning status showed "in progress". Finally after couple of hours I received my results.
> 
> Best of luck for all those who are waiting!


Congrats


----------



## jayptl

does RPL candidate gets qualification points *0*??


----------



## noobrex

when will I get my results  i am so anxious


----------



## noobrex

jayptl said:


> does RPL candidate gets qualification points *0*??


I have filed an RPL, I am not sure. I will drop and e-mail to ACS to confirm this.


----------



## tihor

jayptl said:


> does RPL candidate gets qualification points *0*??


I believe this is only for the assessment - meaning that my experience/qualification is suitable for that position. I am a graduate too, this would mean I would get points associated with it.


----------



## vamshimadisetty

tihor said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have been reading your experiences and results for quite sometime and joined just today so that I can share my news with you.
> 
> I got positive ACS assessment for 262113 (Systems Administrator) today. I lodged my ACS application online on March 10th. On March 11th it moved to "with acessor" and today morning status showed "in progress". Finally after couple of hours I received my results.
> 
> Best of luck for all those who are waiting!


Hey what time did u get the result


----------



## jayptl

RPL apps gives seperate apps from VETASS for education pts...for claiming pts..otherwise would b fine, I guess


----------



## tihor

vamshimadisetty said:


> Hey what time did u get the result


Around 9:20 AM IST.


----------



## tobeaussie

noobrex said:


> When did you apply ?


Hi all, 

My acs application moved to stage 4 in progress yesterday sometime .. Anxiously waiting for results now....


----------



## gentoo

tihor said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have been reading your experiences and results for quite sometime and joined just today so that I can share my news with you.
> 
> I got positive ACS assessment for 262113 (Systems Administrator) today. I lodged my ACS application online on March 10th. On March 11th it moved to "with acessor" and today morning status showed "in progress". Finally after couple of hours I received my results.
> 
> Best of luck for all those who are waiting!


Congrats


----------



## gentoo

I submitted my skill assessment appliction for under system engineer category on 07/03/2013.. and still waiting for a result.. It seems some of them who submitted after me got positive results... waiting anxiously ..


----------



## hoodaajay1

tihor said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have been reading your experiences and results for quite sometime and joined just today so that I can share my news with you.
> 
> I got positive ACS assessment for 262113 (Systems Administrator) today. I lodged my ACS application online on March 10th. On March 11th it moved to "with acessor" and today morning status showed "in progress". Finally after couple of hours I received my results.
> 
> Best of luck for all those who are waiting!


Congrats mate.

Can anybody share what the ACS mail contents are like? Is it just that ....

You qualify (or don't qualify) for the job or does it also say that your qualification matches & your X number of years of experience matches with the job we select while applying for ACS?

I started my IT career in 2000, with few months IT course (after my BA & MBA).....after that I started my MCA (distance education) in 2001 & finished in 2004 (along with the job)......now as per me I have got around 13 years IT experience in all big companies across India, Uk & Singapore but not sure how much they will consider....applied for ACS on 24th April


----------



## tihor

hoodaajay1 said:


> Congrats mate.
> 
> Can anybody share what the ACS mail contents are like? Is it just that ....
> 
> You qualify (or don't qualify) for the job or does it also say that your qualification matches & your X number of years of experience matches with the job we select while applying for ACS?
> 
> I started my IT career in 2000, with few months IT course (after my BA & MBA).....after that I started my MCA (distance education) in 2001 & finished in 2004 (along with the job)......now as per me I have got around 13 years IT experience in all big companies across India, Uk & Singapore but not sure how much they will consider....applied for ACS on 24th April


To give you an idea - their letter says this

"Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on <date>. 

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 262113 (Systems Administrator) of the ANZSCO Code. 

The following employment after <date> is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 262113 (Systems Administrator) of the ANZSCO Code. 

..List of employments which were considered

Please note that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship reserves the right to undertake further investigation regarding your skilled employment experience.

While the ACS is authorised to assess ICT skills assessments, the final decision in awarding points remains with the Department of Immigration and Citizenship. 

This assessment is based upon the documents provided. By issuing this letter or otherwise, the ACS makes no representation regarding: 

• The authenticity of documentation provided or the veracity of content. 
• The suitability of the applicant for migration or employment. 

This assessment is valid for a period of 24 months from the date of this letter. 

The ACS thanks you for your application and looks forward to assisting you with your future as an ICT Professional. "


----------



## hoodaajay1

tihor said:


> The following employment after <date> is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 262113 (Systems Administrator) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> ..List of employments which were considered
> 
> "


Thanks bro for sharing this

The employment after date, is it based on when you completed your ICT education?

I am slightly bothered that instead of counting my experience from 2000, they may count it from 2004, when I finished my MCA


----------



## noobrex

anyone else got the results ?


----------



## tihor

hoodaajay1 said:


> Thanks bro for sharing this
> 
> The employment after date, is it based on when you completed your ICT education?
> 
> I am slightly bothered that instead of counting my experience from 2000, they may count it from 2004, when I finished my MCA


Why are you bothered? You still have enough experience.


----------



## cottesloe

just got my results today for my application under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst). waited for about 2 months.

Just submitted my EOI application with 70 points. Wonder how long it'll take...


----------



## samysunny

cottesloe said:


> just got my results today for my application under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst). waited for about 2 months.
> 
> Just submitted my EOI application with 70 points. Wonder how long it'll take...


Congratulations!! :clap2: When did u submit to ACS and when it moved to Stage 4? Am still :ranger:


----------



## Chetu

cottesloe said:


> just got my results today for my application under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst). waited for about 2 months.
> 
> Just submitted my EOI application with 70 points. Wonder how long it'll take...


Congrats!! when had you applied ? what is your "Date received"


----------



## cottesloe

Chetu said:


> Congrats!! when had you applied ? what is your "Date received"





samysunny said:


> Congratulations!! :clap2: When did u submit to ACS and when it moved to Stage 4? Am still :ranger:


My date received was 4th march, and was in stage 4 within the week.


----------



## DreamOfOz

Hi all,

I applied on 6th March, went to stage 4 - with assessor the same day. Still waiting. Fingers crossed any day now...

I did assessment for Developer Programmer.

Good luck all.


----------



## subscriptions.im007

hoodaajay1 said:


> Congrats mate.
> 
> Can anybody share what the ACS mail contents are like? Is it just that ....
> 
> You qualify (or don't qualify) for the job or does it also say that your qualification matches & your X number of years of experience matches with the job we select while applying for ACS?
> 
> I started my IT career in 2000, with few months IT course (after my BA & MBA).....after that I started my MCA (distance education) in 2001 & finished in 2004 (along with the job)......now as per me I have got around 13 years IT experience in all big companies across India, Uk & Singapore but not sure how much they will consider....applied for ACS on 24th April


I am in almost similar situation, I am sure there might be so many others as everybody in IT in India did not start with ICT level qualification. 

Senior members please pitch in with your inputs


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

I applied on March 7th and received a positive response today. So you (@DreamOfOz)should get it sometime today or tomorrow.


----------



## vamshimadisetty

ChinnuBangalore said:


> I applied on March 7th and received a positive response today. So you (@DreamOfOz)should get it sometime today or tomorrow.


Congratulations!!!!Hey what time did u get the result?


----------



## Chetu

ChinnuBangalore said:


> I applied on March 7th and received a positive response today. So you (@DreamOfOz)should get it sometime today or tomorrow.


Hi , 

Congrats !! great news .. Which code u did it for? even I applied on 7-3 hence curious


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

I had applied for Software Tester - 261314. 

I know you also had applied on the same date. I keep reading your posts and you are the ones who gave me enough confidence to apply myself. I thank each and every member of this forum.


----------



## Chetu

ChinnuBangalore said:


> I had applied for Software Tester - 261314.
> 
> I know you also had applied on the same date. I keep reading your posts and you are the ones who gave me enough confidence to apply myself. I thank each and every member of this forum.


Had your application ever gone to stage 3 for more docs? Mine did , but not sure how it ll affect me , but application still shows Date Received	07-March-2013


----------



## indianinact

Hi everyone 

I submitted acs assessment on 3 jan 2013 and got a positive reply on 20 march 2013. 

When filling evisa what date should be specified as date of assessment. 

Thanks in advance
IndianInAct


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

@chetu Mine never went to stage 3 after it was moved to Stage 4 on the same day of application.


But there was one typo error in my assessment result doc where my experience starting year was typed wrongly. I just sent out an email requesting for a correction and not sure how many weeks this would take now


----------



## vampire

Applied on March 5. Received a positive reply from ACS today. yaaaaa


----------



## Chetu

ChinnuBangalore said:


> @chetu Mine never went to stage 3 after it was moved to Stage 4 on the same day of application.
> 
> 
> But there was one typo error in my assessment result doc where my experience starting year was typed wrongly. I just sent out an email requesting for a correction and not sure how many weeks this would take now


Dude dont worry if that is a mistake they did it ll get corrected quickly


----------



## noobrex

Chetu said:


> Dude dont worry if that is a mistake they did it ll get corrected quickly


Did you get you ACS result ? I filled on 12 March... i am yet to recieve it.


----------



## noobrex

make this sticky topic buddies


----------



## Chetu

noobrex said:


> Did you get you ACS result ? I filled on 12 March... i am yet to recieve it.


Not yet man !! I had to resubmit a document on 11 th March , wonder if that changed my effective date of applying which is 7 March , but I was told that docs were attached to my application before it was given to an assessor so that must not have affected my date


----------



## noobrex

lets see what tomorrow and next week hold for us.... I applied on 12th march and gave ielts again on 26th April. Both the results coming in the next week I guess.


----------



## noobrex

Chetu said:


> Dude dont worry if that is a mistake they did it ll get corrected quickly


Did you get your results ?


----------



## Chetu

noobrex said:


> Did you get your results ?


Not yet its still at stage 4 .. I was told when I mailed them a few weeks back that once the application is in stage 4 it may take upto 12 weeks after that . So I wonder if the time frame doesnt count the time before it went to assessor , so for me it was on 11th march it went to assessor , so is it 12 weeks from that ?  . Joluwarrior Abrar Uday others What say guys?


----------



## cool_nax

Hello,
Does that mean if we show 8 years of exp and ACS considered only 7 years of exp we cant claim point for 8 years.

Nax..


----------



## rimon

me applied on 15 th March under Computer Network Engineer 2631111, moved to stage 4 on 20th March , still waiting my results. I hope i get it next week.

note: there were 5 weeks in April this year , and hope this make the results come earlier !


----------



## abdulzak

rimon said:


> me applied on 15 th March under Computer Network Engineer 2631111, moved to stage 4 on 20th March , still waiting my results. I hope i get it next week.
> 
> note: there were 5 weeks in April this year , and hope this make the results come earlier !


rimon

Hi Rimon,

I've applied on 16th March for 2631111.. Still awaiting for the result. Hope we will get it within this week..

Regards

Zak


----------



## tobeaussie

Chetu said:


> Dude dont worry if that is a mistake they did it ll get corrected quickly


I have also recieved my acs skill assesment results and yes it is positive. I also have the same problem with a typo for which I have sent a mail as well. 

Now my question is should I go ahead with EOI or wait for the correction. The reason is EOI asks for a date however I am unsure if the typo is corrected later will the date on the result letter change. Will this later cause a problem for eoi? Please advise on this.


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

Can anyone explain why my employment starting year was June 2008 when the experience is starting from June 2006?

I was expecting it was typo error but when I called them today, they were saying there was no typo and the initial two years will not be considered for the ACS assessment. 

What I understood from the whole conversation was the initial two years were the mandatory work experience for acs eligibility and hence they have given it as June 2008

Please advice me by reading their summary,

The following employment after June 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 06/06 to 09/09 (3yrs 3mths)
Position: xxxxxxxx
Employer: xxxxxxxx
Country: INDIA

Dates: 09/09 to 02/13 (3yrs 5mths)
Position: xxxxxxxxx
Employer: xxxxxxxxx
Country: INDIA


For me when they say 'following employment .....' it should have been June 2006 instead of June 2008 

I guess they were covering up for their mistake by speaking about rules & regulations. But I am not sure about the exact guidelines


----------



## tobeaussie

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Can anyone explain why my employment starting year was June 2008 when the experience is starting from June 2006?
> 
> I was expecting it was typo error but when I called them today, they were saying there was no typo and the initial two years will not be considered for the ACS assessment.
> 
> What I understood from the whole conversation was the initial two years were the mandatory work experience for acs eligibility and hence they have given it as June 2008
> 
> Please advice me by reading their summary,
> 
> The following employment after June 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 06/06 to 09/09 (3yrs 3mths)
> Position: xxxxxxxx
> Employer: xxxxxxxx
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 09/09 to 02/13 (3yrs 5mths)
> Position: xxxxxxxxx
> Employer: xxxxxxxxx
> Country: INDIA
> 
> 
> For me when they say 'following employment .....' it should have been June 2006 instead of June 2008
> 
> I guess they were covering up for their mistake by speaking about rules & regulations. But I am not sure about the exact guidelines



Mine says april 2012 while I have been working from April 2008 which looks to me like a typo. However can you advise me if the same thing changes will the date of assesment change. My case doesnot fall under any category??? So confused now.


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

Can someone suggest me few options for my earlier post?

I would require clarifications on these points,

1) Now that ACS assessed my qualifications form June 2008, should I have to consider my self for 3-5 years experience group for points calculation?
2) Is there a way to review my earlier request and get quick response for my assessment?

How can they say my roles and responsibilities from June 2006 equate to 261314 when I worked from June 2006 to September 2009 in one company and have one document explaining my roles and responsibilities?


----------



## samysunny

Anyone else got results who submitted in 2nd week of March'13


----------



## noobrex

anyone else got results who applied in march 1st or second week.


----------



## jayptl

*k*

when did u finished your education?? wts yor qualification?? wt gives ACS opinion about education?? your all employment is in similar to testing??


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

I completed my Bachelor of Engineering in Computer Science and Information Technology in the year of 2005 and started working in the field of Software testing from June 2006. 

Your Bachelor of Technology in Computer Science & Information Technology from Jawaharlal Nehru Technological University completed April 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing

Your Diploma in Computer Engineering from State Board of Technical Education & Training completed May 2002 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing

The following employment after June 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 06/06 to 09/09 (3yrs 3mths)
Position: xxxxxxxx
Employer: xxxxxxxx
Country: INDIA

Dates: 09/09 to 02/13 (3yrs 5mths)
Position: xxxxxxxxx
Employer: xxxxxxxxx
Country: INDIA


----------



## jayptl

Ohh it luks fine

why they considered after june 2008 only?? wts your role of first employment? even it was finished after 2009, why they mentioned june 2008?? there must be something error?? I guess..

your diploma is howmany years duration??


----------



## noobrex

does ACS work on Saturdays ?


----------



## ian.thomas

noobrex said:


> does ACS work on Saturdays ?


I believe they dont


----------



## jayptl

NO

They just work 4hrs per day..


----------



## ian.thomas

jayptl said:


> NO
> 
> They just work 4hrs per day..


Last time I was with ACS and they said these assessors work in morning and then they go. they are mostly faculties from Uni's


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

I started with QA Engineer role and then got promoted to Senior QA before resigning for my first job. 

Diploma is for 3 years. Now what do you suggest me? Should I go for review or can i continue to proceed with my Victoria SS by claiming my actual exp?


----------



## jayptl

yes,

this is totally money oriented business,, once I went to his office in sydney..majority r young guys...who evaluates other's life destiny


----------



## tobeaussie

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Can anyone explain why my employment starting year was June 2008 when the experience is starting from June 2006?
> 
> I was expecting it was typo error but when I called them today, they were saying there was no typo and the initial two years will not be considered for the ACS assessment.
> 
> What I understood from the whole conversation was the initial two years were the mandatory work experience for acs eligibility and hence they have given it as June 2008
> 
> Please advice me by reading their summary,
> 
> The following employment after June 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 06/06 to 09/09 (3yrs 3mths)
> Position: xxxxxxxx
> Employer: xxxxxxxx
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 09/09 to 02/13 (3yrs 5mths)
> Position: xxxxxxxxx
> Employer: xxxxxxxxx
> Country: INDIA
> 
> 
> For me when they say 'following employment .....' it should have been June 2006 instead of June 2008
> 
> I guess they were covering up for their mistake by speaking about rules & regulations. But I am not sure about the exact guidelines


Here's is my letter. I have worked in the same company for give years and timely got my promotions. Now I don't know what should I claim for my EOI 1 year or 5 years? 

Your Bachelor of Engineering from Visveswaraiah Technological University completed July 2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
The following employment after April 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

What does the above sentence mean? What am I now claim for my EOI? How many points . How can I be assessed successfully without even two years of experience then? According to them I have only one year of experience.

I have worked in a single company and have promoted to technology analyst from software engineer. I have 5 years of experience starring april 2008. Somebody please help me should I fill my EOI or wait for the next round even though I have successful ACS assesment ?


----------



## Chetu

I thought they used let us change the code atleast if all our experience suits some other code better , before giving assessment .


----------



## Chetu

ChinnuBangalore said:


> I completed my Bachelor of Engineering in Computer Science and Information Technology in the year of 2005 and started working in the field of Software testing from June 2006.
> 
> Your Bachelor of Technology in Computer Science & Information Technology from Jawaharlal Nehru Technological University completed April 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> 
> Your Diploma in Computer Engineering from State Board of Technical Education & Training completed May 2002 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing
> 
> The following employment after June 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 06/06 to 09/09 (3yrs 3mths)
> Position: xxxxxxxx
> Employer: xxxxxxxx
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 09/09 to 02/13 (3yrs 5mths)
> Position: xxxxxxxxx
> Employer: xxxxxxxxx
> Country: INDIA


Had you given job ref letters for every experience ? Or did u make a stat dec for ur exp before 2008?


----------



## noobrex

4 hours per day even on weekend ?

Or I think now we can only expect results only on Monday now considering its 3:44 PM and there weekend has started.


----------



## ian.thomas

noobrex said:


> 4 hours per day even on weekend ?
> 
> Or I think now we can only expect results only on Monday now considering its 3:44 PM and there weekend has started.


whats the status of your application..


----------



## Chetu

Mine is in progress since yday night dunno how much longer I should wait . Also if I submit eoi on Monday then it won't be considered for the same day invites right


----------



## ian.thomas

Chetu said:


> Mine is in progress since yday night dunno how much longer I should wait . Also if I submit eoi on Monday then it won't be considered for the same day invites right



have you applied through agent? check your email...

You should have called ACS this morning. they are good. they do talk nicely and help you


----------



## cool_nax

Hello,
Does that mean if we show 8 years of exp and ACS considered only 7 years of exp we cant claim point for 8 years while applying Visa.

I worked as Software Engineer from 05/2005 to 06/2006 
and
as Programmer Analyst from 06/2006 till now.

Will they consider my Software Engineer Exp as I applied under Analyst Programmer category.

I already submitted the application and its with assessor now. If i found one mistake is it possible for me to correct that in this stage?..

Nax.


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

I got the reference letter from both the companies I worked for and the first one is from 06/06 to 09/09. But still they somehow managed to assess me from 06/08 which is a mystery. And morning when I called them, I got an answer saying two years is the minimum experience and thats the reason why it was not considered for assessment.


----------



## Chetu

ian.thomas said:


> have you applied through agent? check your email...
> 
> You should have called ACS this morning. they are good. they do talk nicely and help you


Applied on my own , no email yet  .. butterfiles are fluttering by in my tummy .. What is the no. I can call them on ? Also will they tell me the status before they send the mail out , if I call ?


----------



## ian.thomas

Chetu said:


> Applied on my own , no email yet  .. butterfiles are fluttering by in my tummy .. What is the no. I can call them on ? Also will they tell me the status before they send the mail out , if I call ?


Level 11
50 Carrington Street
Sydney NSW 2000
Ph: +61 2 9299 3666
Fax: +61 2 9299 3997 

No they dont tellover the phone but if you can explain why you need it urgently they may do it.

Worth trying

And I think if the round is scheduled for Monday it takes place at 12:05 am in the morning which I think unfortunately you will miss


----------



## mini2ran

Hi All,

I have applied on 7th march still my application is in stage 4: with accessor.

Chetu,
by anytime your application moved to stage 3. or on 11th march it went to stage 4?


----------



## noobrex

ian.thomas said:


> Level 11
> 50 Carrington Street
> Sydney NSW 2000
> Ph: +61 2 9299 3666
> Fax: +61 2 9299 3997
> 
> No they dont tellover the phone but if you can explain why you need it urgently they may do it.
> 
> 
> Worth trying
> 
> And I think if the round is scheduled for Monday it takes place at 12:05 am in the morning which I think unfortunately you will miss


do they send out results in the evening india time cause its already 4 PM in Australia I am so worried.


----------



## ian.thomas

noobrex said:


> do they send out results in the evening india time cause its already 4 PM in Australia I am so worried.


I am not sure.. but few days back someone got it on a public holiday..

check your spam/junk folder


----------



## Chetu

mini2ran said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied on 7th march still my application is in stage 4: with accessor.
> 
> Chetu,
> by anytime your application moved to stage 3. or on 11th march it went to stage 4?


Ya it went to stage 3 before it went to stage 4 itself .. Yes it went to stage 4 on 11th March.. 

I had called them now , they said though its in progress results will be sent out by mail only


----------



## ian.thomas

Chetu said:


> Ya it went to stage 3 before it went to stage 4 itself .. Yes it went to stage 4 on 11th March..
> 
> I had called them now , they said though its in progress results will be sent out by mail only


what time did you call


----------



## ian.thomas

ian.thomas said:


> I am not sure.. but few days back someone got it on a public holiday..
> 
> check your spam/junk folder


call now and see if you can get hold of someone


----------



## Chetu

ian.thomas said:


> call now and see if you can get hold of someone


Called them just now ten mins back . Yes the lady I talked to was very well mannered . kinda expected they ll be annoyed


----------



## noobrex

noobrex said:


> do they send out results in the evening india time cause its already 4 PM in Australia I am so worried.


Called them the lady on the phone said that they have all gone home. I can however e-mail them and check for a response. 

So, I guess any new results would only come on Monday. 

Again a long wait in between Sat and Sun ..then Monday hehe


----------



## Chetu

Any chance that anybody got acs results on a sat or Sunday ?


----------



## noobrex

Chetu said:


> Any chance that anybody got acs results on a sat or Sunday ?


I havent read of anyone who might have got the results on Sat or Sun. I dont think we are getting results before Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## cool_nax

Hello All,

Kindly help me to understand this..Does that mean if we show 8 years of exp and ACS considered only 7 years of exp we cant claim point for 8 years while applying Visa.

I worked as Software Engineer from 05/2005 to 06/2006
and
as Programmer Analyst from 06/2006 till now.

Will they consider my Software Engineer Exp as I applied under Analyst Programmer category.

I already submitted the application and its with assessor now. If i found one mistake ( in the statutory declaration experience was mentioned as06/2006 to till date even though the current date is mentioned in the declaration letter. Not sure whether ACS will accept that or not) is it possible for me to correct that in this stage?.. If yes then how?

Nax.


----------



## Chetu

noobrex said:


> I havent read of anyone who might have got the results on Sat or Sun. I dont think we are getting results before Monday or Tuesday.


Yours in "In Progress" too ? So if we dont get it before monday only hope is that atleast 300 remain in ICT quota for us on 3rd Monday..


----------



## cool_nax

ian.thomas said:


> call now and see if you can get hold of someone


Hi,

Kindly help me to understand this..Does that mean if we show 8 years of exp and ACS considered only 7 years of exp we cant claim point for 8 years while applying Visa.

I worked as Software Engineer from 05/2005 to 06/2006
and
as Programmer Analyst from 06/2006 till now.

Will they consider my Software Engineer Exp as I applied under Analyst Programmer category.

I already submitted the application and its with assessor now. If i found one mistake ( in the statutory declaration experience was mentioned as06/2006 to till date even though the current date is mentioned in the declaration letter. Not sure whether ACS will accept that or not) is it possible for me to correct that in this stage?.. If yes then how?

Nax.


----------



## Heizeberg

noobrex said:


> Called them the lady on the phone said that they have all gone home. I can however e-mail them and check for a response.
> 
> So, I guess any new results would only come on Monday.
> 
> Again a long wait in between Sat and Sun ..then Monday hehe


You applied on 12th of March right? So by looking at the tens of other people who have posted in thsi thread you should expect your result between 10th May-17th May, there is absolutely no point calling them. 

IMO you should only call them if its been more than 12 weeks since you applied.


----------



## noobrex

Chetu said:


> Yours in "In Progress" too ? So if we dont get it before Monday only hope is that at least 300 remain in ICT quota for us on 3rd Monday..


Yar whats ICT Quota ? I could still see my code in high demand on state sponsorship list ? In reports in skill select I cant see my profession I do come under ICT System Analyst type.


----------



## noobrex

Heizeberg said:


> You applied on 12th of March right? So by looking at the tens of other people who have posted in thsi thread you should expect your result between 10th May-17th May, there is absolutely no point calling them.
> 
> IMO you should only call them if its been more than 12 weeks since you applied.


Almost everyone who applied on or before 10th March has recieved there result. One who applied on 11th has his ACS in progress status. Thats why I thaught I might get the results early.


----------



## Heizeberg

cool_nax said:


> Hi,
> 
> Kindly help me to understand this..Does that mean if we show 8 years of exp and ACS considered only 7 years of exp we cant claim point for 8 years while applying Visa.
> 
> DIAC will consider the experience that ACS considers, if ACS consider 7 years and 11 months DIAC will consider it as 7 years.
> 
> I worked as Software Engineer from 05/2005 to 06/2006
> and
> as Programmer Analyst from 06/2006 till now.
> 
> Will they consider my Software Engineer Exp as I applied under Analyst Programmer category.


So 1 year and 1 month as Software eng and 6 years and 11 months as Analayst programmer. So the maximum experience they'll cosnider is 6 years 11 months as analyst programmer which means you'll fall short of the 8 years. However in my opinion it's stupid, they should consider that experience as the parent group of IT professionals. A guy who has worked for 8 years won't know too much more than a guy who has worked 7 years.


> I already submitted the application and its with assessor now. If i found one mistake ( in the statutory declaration experience was mentioned as06/2006 to till date even though the current date is mentioned in the declaration letter. Not sure whether ACS will accept that or not) is it possible for me to correct that in this stage?.. If yes then how?


No you cant change it once its in stage 4, you need to re do an application i think.


----------



## Heizeberg

noobrex said:


> Almost everyone who applied on or before 10th March has recieved there result. One who applied on 11th has his ACS in progress status. Thats why I thaught I might get the results early.


Thing is from what I've understood (by going through hundreds of pages of this thread) is that it's impossible to come up with an exact date for processing times. Looking through this thread I've understood that the average waiting times are between 8 to 10 weeks, so just call them after 10 weeks. It depends on your CO, whether he's eager to clear his backlog, or maybe he's slower than the other guys CO or maybe he's on a few days leave. If there was something wrong with your application they would have told you already and it would have moved to stage 3. Just wait a couple weeks more and then call them, 99% you'll get a result by then.


----------



## cool_nax

noobrex said:


> Almost everyone who applied on or before 10th March has recieved there result. One who applied on 11th has his ACS in progress status. Thats why I thaught I might get the results early.


Hi,

Kindly help me to understand this..Does that mean if we show 8 years of exp and ACS considered only 7 years of exp we cant claim point for 8 years while applying Visa.

I worked as Software Engineer from 05/2005 to 06/2006
and
as Programmer Analyst from 06/2006 till now.

Will they consider my Software Engineer Exp as I applied under Analyst Programmer category.

I already submitted the application and its with assessor now. If i found one mistake ( in the statutory declaration experience was mentioned as06/2006 to till date even though the current date is mentioned in the declaration letter. Not sure whether ACS will accept that or not) is it possible for me to correct that in this stage?.. If yes then how?

Nax.


----------



## noobrex

Heizeberg said:


> Thing is from what I've understood (by going through hundreds of pages of this thread) is that it's impossible to come up with an exact date for processing times. Looking through this thread I've understood that the average waiting times are between 8 to 10 weeks, so just call them after 10 weeks. It depends on your CO, whether he's eager to clear his backlog, or maybe he's slower than the other guys CO or maybe he's on a few days leave. If there was something wrong with your application they would have told you already and it would have moved to stage 3. Just wait a couple weeks more and then call them, 99% you'll get a result by then.


I know i am running out of patience, thanks for your support  its very much appreicated.


----------



## noobrex

cool_nax said:


> Hi,
> 
> Kindly help me to understand this..Does that mean if we show 8 years of exp and ACS considered only 7 years of exp we cant claim point for 8 years while applying Visa.
> 
> I worked as Software Engineer from 05/2005 to 06/2006
> and
> as Programmer Analyst from 06/2006 till now.
> 
> Will they consider my Software Engineer Exp as I applied under Analyst Programmer category.
> 
> I already submitted the application and its with assessor now. If i found one mistake ( in the statutory declaration experience was mentioned as06/2006 to till date even though the current date is mentioned in the declaration letter. Not sure whether ACS will accept that or not) is it possible for me to correct that in this stage?.. If yes then how?
> 
> Nax.



Relax

You can claim all your relevant exp when you file DIAC if your KRAs in both the JOBs is same.


----------



## issacjohn

*Acs*

Hi Amol,

Please share your mail id . i have few question on ACS. Please help/

Thanks,
Issac



amolpa said:


> All,
> 
> To update on ACS skill assessment time- I have got ACS assessment done for code 261314 (Software Tester) in just 25 days and result is positive. I have done it myself with the help of this forum. So thanks to all experts and helpful guys here.
> 
> To add on to this - Bachelor of Electronics/Electronics & Telecom Enngg from India is ICT equivalant degree.
> 
> please let me know if anyone need any help/information on ACS skill Assessment.
> 
> Next is IELTS!!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Amol


----------



## cool_nax

noobrex said:


> Relax
> 
> You can claim all your relevant exp when you file DIAC if your KRAs in both the JOBs is same.


Thanks noobrex..

What is your opinion on my second question??

"I already submitted the application and its with assessor now. If i found one mistake ( in the statutory declaration experience was mentioned as06/2006 to till date even though the current date is mentioned in the declaration letter. Not sure whether ACS will accept that or not) is it possible for me to correct that in this stage?.. If yes then how?"


----------



## noobrex

cool_nax said:


> Thanks noobrex..
> 
> What is your opinion on my second question??
> 
> "I already submitted the application and its with assessor now. If i found one mistake ( in the statutory declaration experience was mentioned as06/2006 to till date even though the current date is mentioned in the declaration letter. Not sure whether ACS will accept that or not) is it possible for me to correct that in this stage?.. If yes then how?"


As far as I know they wont. However I would suggest you get the right copies get them attested and upload them. 

also, call them or e-mail them and confirm the same.


----------



## Heizeberg

cool_nax said:


> Thanks noobrex..
> 
> What is your opinion on my second question??
> 
> "I already submitted the application and its with assessor now. If i found one mistake ( in the statutory declaration experience was mentioned as06/2006 to till date even though the current date is mentioned in the declaration letter. Not sure whether ACS will accept that or not) is it possible for me to correct that in this stage?.. If yes then how?"


I answered your questions, just scroll up a bit.


----------



## tobeaussie

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Can anyone explain why my employment starting year was June 2008 when the experience is starting from June 2006?
> 
> I was expecting it was typo error but when I called them today, they were saying there was no typo and the initial two years will not be considered for the ACS assessment.
> 
> What I understood from the whole conversation was the initial two years were the mandatory work experience for acs eligibility and hence they have given it as June 2008
> 
> Please advice me by reading their summary,
> 
> The following employment after June 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 06/06 to 09/09 (3yrs 3mths)
> Position: xxxxxxxx
> Employer: xxxxxxxx
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 09/09 to 02/13 (3yrs 5mths)
> Position: xxxxxxxxx
> Employer: xxxxxxxxx
> Country: INDIA
> 
> 
> For me when they say 'following employment .....' it should have been June 2006 instead of June 2008
> 
> I guess they were covering up for their mistake by speaking about rules & regulations. But I am not sure about the exact guidelines



Hi I have had a chat with ACS assesment agency and I think what they have done is that they have said that apart from the basic work experience required for successful assesment u have further more experience. In Your case 2 years(AQF MAJOR in computing in closely related field) as you are comp science graduate and my case 4 years as I am a telecom graduate( AQF MAJOR In computing in not closely related field) 

I have also spoke to diac and have discussed he same. They said that it doesnot matter what they write in ACS results what they care is only about the positive skills assesment and your ability to prove that you indeed worked at the required level ina company( may be the declarations and other employment documents will help) . Hence we can go ahead and claim the complete experience if we can prove that using HR letTer and other proofs. 

Now going ahead with my EOI submission as it looks logical to me. Going forward I think everybody will receive a similar letter I guess.


Seniors please help in case this is incorrect ...


----------



## cool_nax

Heizeberg said:


> I answered your questions, just scroll up a bit.


Thanks Heizeberg and noobrex


----------



## DreamOfOz

Applied on 6th March, stage 4 with assessor the same day.

Moved to 'In Progeress' today!!! eeeeeek. No email yet, and guess now it will only be on Monday??


----------



## noobrex

Yes, next week holds lots of interest to lots of people 

I would get my IELTS scores as well.


----------



## DreamOfOz

noobrex said:


> Yes, next week holds lots of interest to lots of people
> 
> I would get my IELTS scores as well.


Pity we just missing the invites on monday though


----------



## noobrex

DreamOfOz said:


> Pity we just missing the invites on monday though


What ever happens, happens because of a reason. I am a firm believer of that.  

We would be eligible for the next invite bro. Think it would happen on 27th May.


----------



## DreamOfOz

noobrex said:


> What ever happens, happens because of a reason. I am a firm believer of that.
> 
> We would be eligible for the next invite bro. Think it would happen on 27th May.


I totally agree, if its meant to be...

Yeah the next invites will hopefully still have space for me... Developer Programmer.


----------



## mini2ran

noobrex said:


> Almost everyone who applied on or before 10th March has recieved there result. One who applied on 11th has his ACS in progress status. Thats why I thaught I might get the results early.


I applied on 7 th n still waiting


----------



## kmann

noobrex said:


> Yes, next week holds lots of interest to lots of people
> 
> I would get my IELTS scores as well.


Where did u give ur IELTS exam.......I am waiting for my IELTS result as well....
Best of luck......Hope you get what you want


----------



## noobrex

kmann said:


> Where did u give ur IELTS exam.......I am waiting for my IELTS result as well....
> Best of luck......Hope you get what you want


26 April, I think we should get our results by 10th May.


----------



## kmann

noobrex said:


> 26 April, I think we should get our results by 10th May.


yes results will be out by 10th. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ian.thomas

kmann said:


> yes results will be out by 10th. :fingerscrossed:


dont worry mate you will be fine.. you will get through this time.

all the best


----------



## kmann

ian.thomas said:


> dont worry mate you will be fine.. you will get through this time.
> 
> all the best


Thanks Buddy


----------



## Chetu

tobeaussie said:


> Hi I have had a chat with ACS assesment agency and I think what they have done is that they have said that apart from the basic work experience required for successful assesment u have further more experience. In Your case 2 years(AQF MAJOR in computing in closely related field) as you are comp science graduate and my case 4 years as I am a telecom graduate( AQF MAJOR In computing in not closely related field)
> 
> I have also spoke to diac and have discussed he same. They said that it doesnot matter what they write in ACS results what they care is only about the positive skills assesment and your ability to prove that you indeed worked at the required level ina company( may be the declarations and other employment documents will help) . Hence we can go ahead and claim the complete experience if we can prove that using HR letTer and other proofs.
> 
> Now going ahead with my EOI submission as it looks logical to me. Going forward I think everybody will receive a similar letter I guess.
> 
> Seniors please help in case this is incorrect ...


Aaagh!! Why these new set of templates again ?!! Thanks for the info bro , will help others who end up getting this .


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

tobeaussie said:


> Hi I have had a chat with ACS assesment agency and I think what they have done is that they have said that apart from the basic work experience required for successful assesment u have further more experience. In Your case 2 years(AQF MAJOR in computing in closely related field) as you are comp science graduate and my case 4 years as I am a telecom graduate( AQF MAJOR In computing in not closely related field)
> 
> I have also spoke to diac and have discussed he same. They said that it doesnot matter what they write in ACS results what they care is only about the positive skills assesment and your ability to prove that you indeed worked at the required level ina company( may be the declarations and other employment documents will help) . Hence we can go ahead and claim the complete experience if we can prove that using HR letTer and other proofs.
> 
> Now going ahead with my EOI submission as it looks logical to me. Going forward I think everybody will receive a similar letter I guess.
> 
> 
> Seniors please help in case this is incorrect ...


Thanks for the reply @tobeaussie.

Based on your reply, I can claim the experience right from 06/06 to 02/13 and that would give me 15points for my DIAC assessment. I still don't understand the logic behind ACS printing these details when DIAC doesn't care about them.

Now based on your reply I am going to launch my EOI and SS applications claiming 15 points for my experience. So please let me know in case you get to know additional information regarding the same.


----------



## tobeaussie

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Thanks for the reply @tobeaussie.
> 
> Based on your reply, I can claim the experience right from 06/06 to 02/13 and that would give me 15points for my DIAC assessment. I still don't understand the logic behind ACS printing these details when DIAC doesn't care about them.
> 
> Now based on your reply I am going to launch my EOI and SS applications claiming 15 points for my experience. So please let me know in case you get to know additional information regarding the same.


Hi 

The information I have posted is based on the information from ACS which you also know and chat with DIAC. This is also inferred from my case below.


I have work experience of 5 years starting April 08, and my results say that only after April 12 is my experience considered in ACS. According to ACS 4 years experience is the time taken for my education to be eligible for skill assessment. Which is what has been written and said. 

Hence if only 1 year of experience was actually considered then my ACS would not have been successful which it is now. Hence I feel no problem with claiming the complete experience. To top it up I had a chat with DIAC and they did tell me what I posted. 

Hence my opinion on this is as said.. If any seniors can comment on this or you can verify from another source it will be good.

Also booklet 6 in immigration does not say that work experience needs to be assessed. They only say that it needs to be relevant and needs to be proved using employment and other proofs, the skill assessing authority opinion can also be sought. This leads me to believe that the requirement is not to assess the experience but suitability of the experience for Australia. 

I could not find any other guys apart from me And you who have hit results yesterday and today who have this problem. My friend exactly same scenario as mine got Assessment one month back all details same only tat additional line omitted. 

Hope this clarifies my reasoning.


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

tobeaussie said:


> Hi
> 
> The information I have posted is based on the information from ACS which you also know and chat with DIAC. This is also inferred from my case below.
> 
> 
> I have work experience of 5 years starting April 08, and my results say that only after April 12 is my experience considered in ACS. According to ACS 4 years experience is the time taken for my education to be eligible for skill assessment. Which is what has been written and said.
> 
> Hence if only 1 year of experience was actually considered then my ACS would not have been successful which it is now. Hence I feel no problem with claiming the complete experience. To top it up I had a chat with DIAC and they did tell me what I posted.
> 
> Hence my opinion on this is as said.. If any seniors can comment on this or you can verify from another source it will be good.
> 
> Also booklet 6 in immigration does not say that work experience needs to be assessed. They only say that it needs to be relevant and needs to be proved using employment and other proofs, the skill assessing authority opinion can also be sought. This leads me to believe that the requirement is not to assess the experience but suitability of the experience for Australia.
> 
> I could not find any other guys apart from me And you who have hit results yesterday and today who have this problem. My friend exactly same scenario as mine got Assessment one month back all details same only tat additional line omitted.
> 
> Hope this clarifies my reasoning.


Thanks for the detailed info.


----------



## karenSt

Hi friends,

For those who have obtained a visa, i have a query - are the addresses we list in Q.46 of form 80 (full address of places lived in last 10 years) verified by CO/DIAC by asking for address proofs of the places we mention in that section??


----------



## shadyrobin

tobeaussie said:


> Here's is my letter. I have worked in the same company for give years and timely got my promotions. Now I don't know what should I claim for my EOI 1 year or 5 years?
> 
> Your Bachelor of Engineering from Visveswaraiah Technological University completed July 2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> The following employment after April 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> What does the above sentence mean? What am I now claim for my EOI? How many points . How can I be assessed successfully without even two years of experience then? According to them I have only one year of experience.
> 
> I have worked in a single company and have promoted to technology analyst from software engineer. I have 5 years of experience starring april 2008. Somebody please help me should I fill my EOI or wait for the next round even though I have successful ACS assesment ?





I saw somebody posting that DIAC would only consider your positive assessment. They do not care about the years of experience considered by ACS. You will have to prove your experience later when you apply for with with proper support documentation from your colleagues, HR, your promotion/annual increment letters etc.
I am unable to post the link for that as I am a junior member but I read it in some post between page 529 to 533 of this thread


----------



## shadyrobin

I am a newbie here and was following the thread for a month. 
Thanks you all for sharing your details and experience and it is really helpful in keep me going on this thread.

My Status:
IELTS : L(8.5),R(8.5), W(7), S(7); ACS (261311 ANALYST PROGRAMMER ): Applied18/03/2013 Result AWAITED


----------



## mohitgoel

mini2ran said:


> I applied on 7 th n still waiting


me too...:ranger:


----------



## noobrex

This is going to be the biggest week. I applied acs on 12th march and 4th attempt at ielts result due on 10th may.

God help us all.


----------



## mohitgoel

I have applied for ACS assessment on 6th march. It moved to stage 3 on same day. I uploaded required docs on 7th march and it moved to stage 4, and it is still there on stage 4. Did anyone apply on same dates? I believe it should be done by 7th May.. waiting... waiting...:ranger: :ranger: :ranger:


----------



## mohitgoel

Should I prepare my EOI meanwhile I get the assessment done?? 

Where I can see the ceiling of occupations and number of EOI's applied.. Pls provide the links, if anyone have...

Thanks
Mohit Goel


----------



## Mroks

mohitgoel said:


> Should I prepare my EOI meanwhile I get the assessment done??
> 
> Where I can see the ceiling of occupations and number of EOI's applied.. Pls provide the links, if anyone have...
> 
> Thanks
> Mohit Goel


Check the Reports tab in the following link and go to Occupation Ceilings
SkillSelect

If you are ready with IELTS, start preparing for EOI.

Check whether SS (state sponsorship) is required for your occupation or not.


----------



## mohitgoel

Mroks said:


> Check the Reports tab in the following link and go to Occupation Ceilings
> 
> If you are ready with IELTS, start preparing for EOI.
> 
> Check whether SS (state sponsorship) is required for your occupation or not.


thanks buddy.. 
I have already taken IELTS and scored L-8.5 R-7, W-7, S-7. 

Now started to prepare EOI.

Thanks
Mohit Goel


----------



## noobrex

Mroks said:


> Check the Reports tab in the following link and go to Occupation Ceilings
> SkillSelect
> 
> If you are ready with IELTS, start preparing for EOI.
> 
> Check whether SS (state sponsorship) is required for your occupation or not.


How do and what do I prepare if i am going to file state sponsership.


----------



## tobeaussie

Hi Guys,

Happy to share that i have recieved invitataion for 26313 software engineer around 10 mins back. 

This rounds invitataion have already been sent.


----------



## Chetu

tobeaussie said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Happy to share that i have recieved invitataion for 26313 software engineer around 10 mins back.
> 
> This rounds invitataion have already been sent.


Awesome news !! Congratulations!! . Was your full exp. assessed completely ? 
Or do u see dates being given 2 years after ur exp started?


----------



## chandru_connect

*Reg IELTS*



asrar.csc said:


> For primary applicant, it is compulsory to write IELTS and get minimum 6 band in all the sections of IELTS.
> 
> However, to carry 10 points from IELTS, you need to score minimum 7 band in all the sections and to carry 20 points from IELTS, you need to score minimum 8 band in all the sections.


Hi,

In my case, We both are planning to work in AUS. We both should take IELTS or only primary can take the test and secondary can only submit the certficate(4 yrs course taught in English) is enough or secondary also need to take up the test.
Please advise.

Thanks,
Chandru


----------



## tobeaussie

Chetu said:


> Awesome news !! Congratulations!! . Was your full exp. assessed completely ?
> Or do u see dates being given 2 years after ur exp started?


Hi chetu,

In my letter they did assess my work experience but added a line stating after April 2012 is my job suting the ANZCO.

I have posted a detailed thread in rfelation to it.

As for me i have 5 years experience as sofware engineer to Technology Analyst and going by their letter it is very confusing and seems like they have assesed only 1 year of 5. Please read through my other thread posted yesterday or day before for teh explanation.

Basically ACS is only an assesing authority which advises whether your experience is suitable or not and DIAC has it own ways to verify the work experience. However they can also look into ACS assesment. As far as you can prove the work experience there is nlo problem as advised by DIAC(On call).


----------



## Chetu

tobeaussie said:


> Hi chetu,
> 
> In my letter they did assess my work experience but added a line stating after April 2012 is my job suting the ANZCO.
> 
> I have posted a detailed thread in rfelation to it.
> 
> As for me i have 5 years experience as sofware engineer to Technology Analyst and going by their letter it is very confusing and seems like they have assesed only 1 year of 5. Please read through my other thread posted yesterday or day before for teh explanation.
> 
> Basically ACS is only an assesing authority which advises whether your experience is suitable or not and DIAC has it own ways to verify the work experience. However they can also look into ACS assesment. As far as you can prove the work experience there is nlo problem as advised by DIAC(On call).


Oh ya , got that post . Thank you much  and all the best for your further rounds


----------



## Mroks

noobrex said:


> How do and what do I prepare if i am going to file state sponsership.


If your occupation is listed on SOL you can go for 189 visa option ie without state sponsorship (provided u have min 60 points)

If your occupation is listed in CSOL, the only option is state sponsorship. Check which state can sponsor you and their criteria for it.


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

tobeaussie said:


> Hi chetu,
> 
> In my letter they did assess my work experience but added a line stating after April 2012 is my job suting the ANZCO.
> 
> I have posted a detailed thread in rfelation to it.
> 
> As for me i have 5 years experience as sofware engineer to Technology Analyst and going by their letter it is very confusing and seems like they have assesed only 1 year of 5. Please read through my other thread posted yesterday or day before for teh explanation.
> 
> Basically ACS is only an assesing authority which advises whether your experience is suitable or not and DIAC has it own ways to verify the work experience. However they can also look into ACS assesment. As far as you can prove the work experience there is nlo problem as advised by DIAC(On call).


Congratulations tobeaussie.

This gives me extra confidence for me to launch my EOI and apply for my state sponsorship. 

@chetu: this would in some level reduce our confusion


----------



## preetipatel

Experts,

I have submitted my ACS assessment request on Apr 17th. As per my understanding the complete process of getting VISA process will take min 6 months.

My query is, if I do a job change in between, is there an issue or risk to my VISA processing?

Thanks.


----------



## noobrex

Mroks said:


> If your occupation is listed on SOL you can go for 189 visa option ie without state sponsorship (provided u have min 60 points)
> 
> If your occupation is listed in CSOL, the only option is state sponsorship. Check which state can sponsor you and their criteria for it.


Thanks, its in csol


----------



## vamshimadisetty

Still with assessor...applied on the 10th march...hopefully an answer before this week ends....also hoping enough ceiling left for the next round of invitations for analyst programmers  senior expats your comments please...the wait has been the worst ever and is killing me


----------



## mini2ran

I would say the ceiilng might have reached as per the last invitation ( may 6th).
May be a max of another 100-200 Invitations might be in 2613 SOL which will be filled by may second round.

Only hope for guys like me getting ACS after may 25th is to assume occupation ceiling wil be reset and the code is still in SOL of 2013-2014.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## noobrex

vamshimadisetty said:


> Still with assessor...applied on the 10th march...hopefully an answer before this week ends....also hoping enough ceiling left for the next round of invitations for analyst programmers  senior expats your comments please...the wait has been the worst ever and is killing me


Did your application moved to stage 3 at any time ?


----------



## noobrex

mini2ran said:


> I would say the ceiilng might have reached as per the last invitation ( may 6th).
> May be a max of another 100-200 Invitations might be in 2613 SOL which will be filled by may second round.
> 
> Only hope for guys like me getting ACS after may 25th is to assume occupation ceiling wil be reset and the code is still in SOL of 2013-2014.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Sure hope there are some left for us


----------



## noobrex

Has anyone recieved any ACS results from the 1st or 2nd week of March ?


----------



## Chetu

Got mine today at 6:32 AM . And its a success thank you all guys for being there  

Submitted my EOI too now , just a query though , there is a question like would like to add a partner to your future visa application . So I chose NO , being un-married right now , but choosing would hamper my partners VISA later when I get married? 

Is the reference no. we include in EOI for ACS , same as the ref no. (6 digit) we get in ACS mails?

PS : Like Tobeaussie and others even my 1st year of exp. was left out in the result letter .


----------



## vamshimadisetty

noobrex said:


> Did your application moved to stage 3 at any time ?


Hey Noobrex mine never moved to stage 3...am hoping there would be a lot left for the second round in may. Considering the time gap between the april's secon round and the yesterdays round only had about 13 days so the number of EOI's will be a lot lesser. If you remember in april the second round got delayed by a week(3 weeks in all) and the total EOI's sent were about 400 odd :fingerscrossed: what are your thoughts...


----------



## vamshimadisetty

Chetu said:


> Got mine today at 6:32 AM . And its a success thank you all guys for being there
> 
> Submitted my EOI too now , just a query though , there is a question like would like to add a partner to your future visa application . So I chose NO , being un-married right now , but choosing would hamper my partners VISA later when I get married?
> 
> Is the reference no. we include in EOI for ACS , same as the ref no. (6 digit) we get in ACS mails?
> 
> PS : Like Tobeaussie and others even my 1st year of exp. was left out in the result letter .


Congrats chetu...good luck :clap2:


----------



## noobrex

Chetu said:


> Got mine today at 6:32 AM . And its a success thank you all guys for being there
> 
> Submitted my EOI too now , just a query though , there is a question like would like to add a partner to your future visa application . So I chose NO , being un-married right now , but choosing would hamper my partners VISA later when I get married?
> 
> Is the reference no. we include in EOI for ACS , same as the ref no. (6 digit) we get in ACS mails?
> 
> PS : Like Tobeaussie and others even my 1st year of exp. was left out in the result letter .


Chetu, I think that they went by the day submitted  Congratulations. Wish you best of luck for rest of the process.


----------



## noobrex

vamshimadisetty said:


> Hey Noobrex mine never moved to stage 3...am hoping there would be a lot left for the second round in may. Considering the time gap between the april's secon round and the yesterdays round only had about 13 days so the number of EOI's will be a lot lesser. If you remember in april the second round got delayed by a week(3 weeks in all) and the total EOI's sent were about 400 odd :fingerscrossed: what are your thoughts...


I am completely with you on this, and thats our only hope. :fingerscrossed:

When did you file your ACS ?


----------



## vamshimadisetty

noobrex said:


> I am completely with you on this, and thats our only hope. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> When did you file your ACS ?


Hey Noobrex, I applied ACS on the 10th March When did you do yours ?


----------



## noobrex

vamshimadisetty said:


> Hey Noobrex, I applied ACS on the 10th March When did you do yours ?


12th march, I think you should get your results with in this week. 

I may get thir or the next week. So well we wouldnhave time for EOI.


----------



## Chetu

It doesn't matter as long as you guys get before 20th May .and you will in next week or two . There 593 invites in 2613 so hopefully at least 200 are left and god wish we can make the cut


----------



## vamshimadisetty

noobrex said:


> 12th march, I think you should get your results with in this week.
> 
> I may get thir or the next week. So well we wouldnhave time for EOI.


Hey would you know if they have any backlog of EOI's or all of them have been sent the invitations...i will be applying with 60 Points...what about you?


----------



## gentoo

mohitgoel said:


> I have applied for ACS assessment on 6th march. It moved to stage 3 on same day. I uploaded required docs on 7th march and it moved to stage 4, and it is still there on stage 4. Did anyone apply on same dates? I believe it should be done by 7th May.. waiting... waiting...:ranger: :ranger: :ranger:


Same story here mate... Still "with assessor" as of now.. :ranger:


----------



## noobrex

vamshimadisetty said:


> Hey would you know if they have any backlog of EOI's or all of them have been sent the invitations...i will be applying with 60 Points...what about you?


Yes, there is. As they can only issue certain number of invites.


----------



## vamshimadisetty

noobrex said:


> Yes, there is. As they can only issue certain number of invites.


Yes Noobrex but also if you notice the certain number of invites is only per round and not per occupation celing because every round the number of analyst promrammers reducing is quiet a lot and i think there is no backlog atleast for this ceiling as the most number of invitaions are from this occupation...what are your thoughts


----------



## noobrex

Think there were not many results declared today. ACS guys must be having monday blues 

Its already 1 PM so I dont think there would be any more results considering they only work 4 hours ?


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

Chetu said:


> Got mine today at 6:32 AM . And its a success thank you all guys for being there
> 
> Submitted my EOI too now , just a query though , there is a question like would like to add a partner to your future visa application . So I chose NO , being un-married right now , but choosing would hamper my partners VISA later when I get married?
> 
> Is the reference no. we include in EOI for ACS , same as the ref no. (6 digit) we get in ACS mails?
> 
> PS : Like Tobeaussie and others even my 1st year of exp. was left out in the result letter .


Congrats Buddy.


----------



## softkun123

*Invitation recvd*

ACS:
Sumbitted: 22nd feb, Recvd 23rd April

EOI (60 points): Submitted: 23rd April, Invitation recvd: 6th MAy

Skill: Software Engineer


----------



## noobrex

vamshimadisetty said:


> Hey would you know if they have any backlog of EOI's or all of them have been sent the invitations...i will be applying with 60 Points...what about you?


I would not know of any backlog or numbers.

I have 55 points need 5 points of SS, my occupation is in CSOL.


----------



## noobrex

so whats the update ? Any fresh ACS assessment results ?


----------



## samysunny

noobrex said:


> so whats the update ? Any fresh ACS assessment results ?


nothing as of now!


----------



## mini2ran

Hi All,

2 MONTHS processing time is from the date of lodge or date application went to to stage -4?

My case: Applied; 7th march, Stage -4 : 18th march

What could be the best possibility of getting my results? this week or next week?

TIA


----------



## Chetu

mini2ran said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 2 MONTHS processing time is from the date of lodge or date application went to to stage -4?
> 
> My case: Applied; 7th march, Stage -4 : 18th march
> 
> What could be the best possibility of getting my results? this week or next week?
> 
> TIA


Expect today or tmrw if its in In Progress


----------



## mini2ran

It still in stage 4 _with Assessor chaitu.
Is your application processed? or yours is also in stage 4?


----------



## Chetu

mini2ran said:


> It still in stage 4 _with Assessor chaitu.
> Is your application processed? or yours is also in stage 4?


Just got mine +ve today 6 30 AM , it was in progress on Friday wait a day or two u ll surely get it


----------



## SunnyK

*EOI while ACS in progress?*

Hi, 

Can I submit EOI while my ACS assessment is still in progress?? 

Thanks,
Sunny


----------



## ian.thomas

mini2ran said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 2 MONTHS processing time is from the date of lodge or date application went to to stage -4?
> 
> My case: Applied; 7th march, Stage -4 : 18th march
> 
> What could be the best possibility of getting my results? this week or next week?
> 
> TIA


Hopefully should get it this week.....


----------



## superm

mini2ran said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 2 MONTHS processing time is from the date of lodge or date application went to to stage -4?
> 
> My case: Applied; 7th march, Stage -4 : 18th march
> 
> What could be the best possibility of getting my results? this week or next week?
> 
> TIA


Its usually from date of lodge - or date when you submitted any extra asked documents!
Best of luck!


----------



## Chetu

superm said:


> Its usually from date of lodge - or date when you submitted any extra asked documents!
> Best of luck!


I was told the effective date changes only if one has to submit docs after its with an assessor , not if one submits extra docs before that


----------



## tobeaussie

Chetu said:


> Got mine today at 6:32 AM . And its a success thank you all guys for being there
> 
> Submitted my EOI too now , just a query though , there is a question like would like to add a partner to your future visa application . So I chose NO , being un-married right now , but choosing would hamper my partners VISA later when I get married?
> 
> Is the reference no. we include in EOI for ACS , same as the ref no. (6 digit) we get in ACS mails?
> 
> PS : Like Tobeaussie and others even my 1st year of exp. was left out in the result letter .


Congrats mate. 

For all the people who have doubts regarding what to consider for points please check the link below. This is provided to me by DIAC guys when I called them today. Bottom line you can consider your complete experience. 

Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa

Excerpt below which clearly states that skill assessing authority's words will be considered but DIAC will infividually evaluate the experience.

Excerpt below from the website AS-IS: 

You can receive up to 20 points for having had a combination of overseas and Australian skilled employment in the last 10 years at the time you are invited to apply.

To receive these points, you must have worked at least 20 hours of paid work per week and in your nominated skilled occupation, or a closely related occupation. This applies to employment in and/or outside Australia.

The relevant authority that assessed your skills may also provide an opinion on your skilled employment experience. The department will consider this opinion when awarding points.

*When determining whether your skilled employment is closely related to your nominated occupation, the department will refer to the Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations*.

Hope this information helps as the format of ACS result letters have changed and will cause huge confusion now.


----------



## superm

SunnyK said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I submit EOI while my ACS assessment is still in progress??
> 
> Thanks,
> Sunny


no - that can not be done.
You should have ACS + IELTS +ve result to submit EOI.
(you also need ACS + IELTS +ve of spouse if claiming spouse points before you submit)
best of luck!


----------



## mohitgoel

josephjt said:


> Applied my ACS on Feb 22nd. However i was asked for more information and I could only submit those by March 17th. My skill assessment is in the 4th stage from then.
> 
> Does the processing time count from the day the application was submitted or from the day the information was provided ?


The processing time will be starting from 17th March. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## abakik

Chetu said:


> Got mine today at 6:32 AM . And its a success thank you all guys for being there
> 
> Submitted my EOI too now , just a query though , there is a question like would like to add a partner to your future visa application . So I chose NO , being un-married right now , but choosing would hamper my partners VISA later when I get married?
> 
> Is the reference no. we include in EOI for ACS , same as the ref no. (6 digit) we get in ACS mails?
> 
> PS : Like Tobeaussie and others even my 1st year of exp. was left out in the result letter .


hi Chetu,

I got my result letter last week, and similarly almost my entire experience was possibly left out. At least, this is what I understood due to their statement like: "the following employement after XX date is considered as equivalent ... ".

Do you mind writing an excerpt from your result letter here?

you can see a screenshot of my result letter attached

it is really confusing. I sent them an email, not got a response yet.. don't know how much points I can claim for.


----------



## Chetu

abakik said:


> hi Chetu,
> 
> I got my result letter last week, and similarly almost my entire experience was possibly left out. At least, this is what I understood due to their statement like: "the following employement after XX date is considered as equivalent ... ".
> 
> Do you mind writing an excerpt from your result letter here?
> 
> you can see a screenshot of my result letter attached
> 
> it is really confusing. I sent them an email, not got a response yet.. don't know how much points I can claim for.


Hi Abakik , 

I got mine in similar format too , and nothing to worry . Its just a way telling you that your exp. which they left out is a pre-requisite no. of years for your education qualification . I suppose your needed 4 years and in mine they needed two years of exp. to qualify me as an SE . So its like saying "Given your edu. background and work experience you are +vely assessed since such and such a year " so all the prior years are just to make you qualified for the jobcode ..


Mine goes some thing like this :

"The following employment after October 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO code ..

Then my exp. listed : 



.....


To cut the long story short , as it were


----------



## jayptl

*hmm*

why dont they consider before qualification employment??

how ACS evalutes skill employment?? even with RPL they requirment 6 to 8 yr experience?? wts problm?


----------



## abakik

chetu,
have you included the left out experience to your total ex for points?


----------



## abakik

ChinnuBangalore said:


> I completed my Bachelor of Engineering in Computer Science and Information Technology in the year of 2005 and started working in the field of Software testing from June 2006.
> 
> Your Bachelor of Technology in Computer Science & Information Technology from Jawaharlal Nehru Technological University completed April 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> 
> Your Diploma in Computer Engineering from State Board of Technical Education & Training completed May 2002 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing
> 
> The following employment after June 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 06/06 to 09/09 (3yrs 3mths)
> Position: xxxxxxxx
> Employer: xxxxxxxx
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 09/09 to 02/13 (3yrs 5mths)
> Position: xxxxxxxxx
> Employer: xxxxxxxxx
> Country: INDIA


This entire letter does make no sense at all. June 2008? it is not the date of any degrees, not the start of employment. I can't understand this new format..


----------



## jayptl

i THINK ACS becomes more strict now a dayz


----------



## Chetu

abakik said:


> This entire letter does make no sense at all. June 2008? it is not the date of any degrees, not the start of employment. I can't understand this new format..


It does , like I said two years is atleast needed if your degree is an AQF major , 4 years if its a minor . See he started working June 06 and they give the date as June 2008


----------



## abakik

Chetu said:


> It does , like I said two years is atleast needed if your degree is an AQF major , 4 years if its a minor . See he started working June 06 and they give the date as June 2008


but, I have not read such a requirement written anywhere either on the web pages of ACS or DIAC. Where does this req come from then?


----------



## Chetu

abakik said:


> but, I have not read such a requirement written anywhere either on the web pages of ACS or DIAC. Where does this req come from then?


Tobeaussie I guess had put some info on the same after consulting with ACS and then DIAC . DIAC told him its ok that he has +ve assessment and the experience assessed itself will anyways be redone by DIAC . 


Also does anybody know EOIs submitted till when will be considered for today's invite round.. 

I just did it today morning


----------



## jayptl

i think there must b error in ACS in letter, u shud contact them


----------



## eva-aus1

guys.I am bit confused .. is it that from july 2013 EOI invite will be possible for Software Engineer - 261313 only if we cover 70 points ?? what is the story behind this 200 more left .. etc?? can any one of you explain..??


----------



## noobrex

Only one ACS assessment in a day today for Chetu.

Has anyone else got there assessments ?


----------



## John112

eva-aus1 said:


> guys.I am bit confused .. is it that from july 2013 EOI invite will be possible for Software Engineer - 261313 only if we cover 70 points ?? what is the story behind this 200 more left .. etc?? can any one of you explain..??


Hi eva aus,

from where did you get this info?


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

abakik said:


> but, I have not read such a requirement written anywhere either on the web pages of ACS or DIAC. Where does this req come from then?


Ya true. There was no mention within the documents saying we require minimum of two years and probably this would be the new way ACS assess our experience and educational qualifications. I had Diploma in Computer Science and Bachelor of technology in Computer science bit that did not help me in terms of ACS assessment


----------



## noobrex

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Ya true. There was no mention within the documents saying we require minimum of two years and probably this would be the new way ACS assess our experience and educational qualifications. I had Diploma in Computer Science and Bachelor of technology in Computer science bit that did not help me in terms of ACS assessment


Please dont speculate, what if they really do it


----------



## jayptl

As I told, ACS made mistake in assessment, just file review and they will change straight way


----------



## Chetu

noobrex said:


> Please dont speculate, what if they really do it


Hopefully its just a new way of they putting experience into perspective , best way would be to call them and check which Tobeaussie did .


----------



## noobrex

Chetu said:


> Hopefully its just a new way of they putting experience into perspective , best way would be to call them and check which Tobeaussie did .


We can call them and check the status of the application ? I heard they don't share this information ?


----------



## Chetu

noobrex said:


> We can call them and check the status of the application ? I heard they don't share this information ?


Status not so much , since that you can already see by logging in . These kinda questions , yes.


----------



## Chetu

We get an email when we submit the EOI right ?


----------



## shaikjalal

Hello..

Just joined this forum.. ACS result waiting.. IELTS waiting.. 
ACS application 11/3/2013, IELTS 27/4 ... 
ACS is taking.. flipping ages ... still with assessor..


----------



## shaikjalal

Anybody know, if occupational ceiling will be reset for June .. Applying for System analyst.. for which ceiling had been reached 1800/1800 ...


----------



## Chetu

shaikjalal said:


> Anybody know, if occupational ceiling will be reset for June .. Applying for System analyst.. for which ceiling had been reached 1800/1800 ...


Its in July the resets happen


----------



## koleth

Guys a quick question.....
i'm making my wife as the co-applicant so that i can claim 5 points for the same, and i'm waiting for her ACS to be completed.

Now the question is... 

i heard that the co-applicant have to either take the IELTS exam.

or

they can provide a document which state that the mode of education was in English (as she have completed her B-tech and the mode of education was in english). 

And i'm planning to get the above letter from her college

But When i went through EOI application form, i cant find any option to upload the letter from the college, they have only the option to enter the IELTS Score(I think this option has been added recently in EOI, because when i checked the EOI application form about 1-2 months back there was no option of entering the IELTS score for co-applicant).

Guys please help me.....what to do now??????????????


----------



## Mroks

koleth said:


> Guys a quick question.....
> i'm making my wife as the co-applicant so that i can claim 5 points for the same, and i'm waiting for her ACS to be completed.
> 
> Now the question is...
> 
> i heard that the co-applicant have to either take the IELTS exam.
> 
> or
> 
> they can provide a document which state that the mode of education was in English (as she have completed her B-tech and the mode of education was in english).
> 
> And i'm planning to get the above letter from her college
> 
> But When i went through EOI application form, i cant find any option to upload the letter from the college, they have only the option to enter the IELTS Score(I think this option has been added recently in EOI, because when i checked the EOI application form about 1-2 months back there was no option of entering the IELTS score for co-applicant).
> 
> Guys please help me.....what to do now??????????????


To get partners point, spouse has to get minimum 6 band in each along with +ve skill assessment. Check other criteria also.


----------



## koleth

I've 55 Points that is the reason thought of making my wife as co-applicant, i'm tired of writing IELTS, is there any chance for State Sponsorship for System analyst in QL or NSW????



Mroks said:


> To get partners point, spouse has to get minimum 6 band in each along with +ve skill assessment. Check other criteria also.


----------



## madrag

koleth said:


> I've 55 Points that is the reason thought of making my wife as co-applicant, i'm tired of writing IELTS, is there any chance for State Sponsorship for System analyst in QL or NSW????


to get 5 partner points, you have to get her ACS too.


----------



## FerFrizzo

savyasree, did you apply already? 

I'm also on this process, have some docs and need some others. (also doing it without agent). 

Can you email me, so then we can try to help each other? 

fernandofrizzo at gmail dot com

Cheers


----------



## koleth

ACS for my wife is on the way, but this IELTS i never expected, i thought the letter from the college would have been enough.



madrag said:


> to get 5 partner points, you have to get her ACS too.


----------



## Mroks

koleth said:


> I've 55 Points that is the reason thought of making my wife as co-applicant, i'm tired of writing IELTS, is there any chance for State Sponsorship for System analyst in QL or NSW????


Your occupation is not sponsored by QL and NSW.

Your occupation is sponsored by following states:
SA - DIAC occupation ceiling met. Need to wait till July 2013 
Tasmania
Victoria - 7 in each band for IELTS
Northern Territory - IELTS score of average 7.0 or higher. Must have IELTS 7.0 in speaking
ACT - 

Check rest other criteria for the state sponsorship.


----------



## Sravk

Did any one applied for ACS in mar 13 have got their assessment result?


----------



## noobrex

Sravk said:


> Did any one applied for ACS in mar 13 have got their assessment result?


Applied on 12th still waiting. Agent said that I should get it this or the next week.


----------



## FerFrizzo

Which agents are you getting guys? I'm from Brazil and there is no one here.


----------



## Chetu

FerFrizzo said:


> Which agents are you getting guys? I'm from Brazil and there is no one here.


Hi Ferfrizzo you generally don't need an agent if your case is pretty much straightforward  we all will help anyone who needs it so no worries


----------



## noobrex

Chetu said:


> Hi Ferfrizzo you generally don't need an agent if your case is pretty much straightforward  we all will help anyone who needs it so no worries


I would second that, its faster and easier without agent.


----------



## FerFrizzo

Chetu said:


> Hi Ferfrizzo you generally don't need an agent if your case is pretty much straightforward  we all will help anyone who needs it so no worries


That's very nice to read Chetu!!

Right now, I'm stucked trying to fill the RPL report. Do you guys have any sample of one accepted for Software Developer?
My doubt is the level of detail and what kind of information they need/appreciate on this kind of report.

Thanks for your help Chetu!!


----------



## madrag

FerFrizzo said:


> Which agents are you getting guys? I'm from Brazil and there is no one here.


members here on this forum mostly processed their visa applications themselves. people here are glad to help you if you want.


----------



## noobrex

FerFrizzo said:


> That's very nice to read Chetu!!
> 
> Right now, I'm stucked trying to fill the RPL report. Do you guys have any sample of one accepted for Software Developer?
> My doubt is the level of detail and what kind of information they need/appreciate on this kind of report.
> 
> Thanks for your help Chetu!!


Wel just discribe any two of your biggest projects both learning wise tech wise and money wise and send them across.


----------



## FerFrizzo

noobrex said:


> Wel just discribe any two of your biggest projects both learning wise tech wise and money wise and send them across.


Nice, this won't be that hard!!

Did you send it in a technical language or a little bit common, I mean, describing it to anyone that would read understand?


----------



## noobrex

FerFrizzo said:


> Nice, this won't be that hard!!
> 
> Did you send it in a technical language or a little bit common, I mean, describing it to anyone that would read understand?


Has to tech thats what they want but should be structured as per specified format and understandable.


----------



## FerFrizzo

noobrex said:


> Has to tech thats what they want but should be structured as per specified format and understandable.


Got it. Thank you so much noobrex. 

I'll keep working on it.


----------



## noobrex

FerFrizzo said:


> Got it. Thank you so much noobrex.
> 
> I'll keep working on it.


Anytime, sorry cant share mine as my application it has to be original.


----------



## noobrex

FerFrizzo said:


> Got it. Thank you so much noobrex.
> 
> I'll keep working on it.


I am here ask away any questions you may or will have would resolve them for you.


----------



## FerFrizzo

noobrex said:


> I am here ask away any questions you may or will have would resolve them for you.


That's perfect. I didn't mean that I wanted to copy, actually the projects I worked are not common, so I hardly would find someone with the same report/structure of it.


----------



## noobrex

FerFrizzo said:


> That's perfect. I didn't mean that I wanted to copy, actually the projects I worked are not common, so I hardly would find someone with the same report/structure of it.


What and which tech you work on ?


----------



## AmitKumar02

Just wanted to clarify if I apply for EOI before 1st July as my IELTS is done and waiting for +ve ACS assessment around 19th June, would the old rules apply for the visa process even if cap is reached for Software Engineer??


----------



## FerFrizzo

noobrex said:


> What and which tech you work on ?


Informatica PowerCenter ETL tool... it's not quite used here in Brazil.


----------



## noobrex

Hey any new results from March ?


----------



## mini2ran

Mine is still in stage 4 with assessor.
As per the logic, it should be moving to "in progress" but no movement.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## abakik

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Ya true. There was no mention within the documents saying we require minimum of two years and probably this would be the new way ACS assess our experience and educational qualifications. I had Diploma in Computer Science and Bachelor of technology in Computer science bit that did not help me in terms of ACS assessment


I got an email from CO and I think I understood main source of the problem. ACS needs to at least two years experience in order to positively assess the application. and they start to calculate the experience after 2 years (after ICT major degree). DIAC, on the other hand, calculates the experience from the date of graduation. 

long story short, I think one needs at least two years experience after graduation in order to get a positive result. but then you will be considered to have 2 years experience by DIAC. I think ACS is missing a point here and making things a bit confusing. They are correct to look for work experience after graduation. but they should evaluate the total work experience according to ANZSCO specifications which says:
"_Most occupations in this unit group have a level of skill commensurate with a bachelor degree or higher qualification._"


----------



## noobrex

mini2ran said:


> Mine is still in stage 4 with assessor.
> As per the logic, it should be moving to "in progress" but no movement.:fingerscrossed:


Sup, when did you apply and when did it move to stage 4 and did it ever move to stage 3 ?


----------



## noobrex

no one else got there results ?


----------



## samysunny

Nope, finger crossed. Heights of worry is raised after looking at the old threads. I have a Btech degree and I started working an year before my final year. So will ACS deduct those months of experience?


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

abakik said:


> I got an email from CO and I think I understood main source of the problem. ACS needs to at least two years experience in order to positively assess the application. and they start to calculate the experience after 2 years (after ICT major degree). DIAC, on the other hand, calculates the experience from the date of graduation.
> 
> long story short, I think one needs at least two years experience after graduation in order to get a positive result. but then you will be considered to have 2 years experience by DIAC. I think ACS is missing a point here and making things a bit confusing. They are correct to look for work experience after graduation. but they should evaluate the total work experience according to ANZSCO specifications which says:
> "_Most occupations in this unit group have a level of skill commensurate with a bachelor degree or higher qualification._"


Thanks for the update @abakik.

Even I got a reply this morning and here is the copy,
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi XXXXXXXX,



Thank you for your email.



The date provided in your skill assessment result letter is the date you have met the ACS requirements.



http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf



This is the date in which you have been deemed to reach the appropriate skilled level for your nominated occupation.



After this date you may be able to claim points for your experience with the Department of Immigration – please contact them for further information.



Kind Regards,

---------------------------------------------------------------------------


So the email suggests we can only claim the experience form the date we qualify for the requested occupation. But why are they not assessing everyone in the same manner is still a suspense.

@tobeaussie and @chetu this might be a concern for us


----------



## noobrex

no Results thats strange


----------



## ss.neo

samysunny said:


> Nope, finger crossed. Heights of worry is raised after looking at the old threads. I have a Btech degree and I started working an year before my final year. So will ACS deduct those months of experience?


Dear Samysunny,

Both ACS and DIAC consider only full time work. Full time work is considered to be
20 hours or more per week. If you can prove that you were working as a regular full time employee and that it was closely related to your profession and ANZSCO code, then that work exp might be considered.

For more details you can refer to the PDF named "Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants" on ACS's website.

Hope this helps.


----------



## tobeaussie

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Thanks for the update @abakik.
> 
> Even I got a reply this morning and here is the copy,
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hi XXXXXXXX,
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> 
> 
> The date provided in your skill assessment result letter is the date you have met the ACS requirements.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> This is the date in which you have been deemed to reach the appropriate skilled level for your nominated occupation.
> 
> 
> 
> After this date you may be able to claim points for your experience with the Department of Immigration – please contact them for further information.
> 
> 
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> So the email suggests we can only claim the experience form the date we qualify for the requested occupation. But why are they not assessing everyone in the same manner is still a suspense.
> 
> @tobeaussie and @chetu this might be a concern for us



Hi I got a similar reply or can I say exactly he same reply. The line says you may and not you should be. Also suggests you to call DIAC. 

Please refer my earlier posts and you can see the reply from DIAC on this issue. They will consider skill assessing bodies opinion. However they will check the job against ANZCO guidelines to confirm whether to grant you point or not. 


This is a very recent regulation and I have a friend who got the result letter 1 month ago of same experience who already has a CO allocated and he has got no issues. Definetely the rules have not changed as for now only the result format has changed. 

Nowhere does it say that your experience will be counted only based on what skill assessing authority advises. 

No need to worry call DIAC and explain the situation and may be then people may be relaxed after first hand information.


----------



## Chetu

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Thanks for the update @abakik.
> 
> Even I got a reply this morning and here is the copy,
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hi XXXXXXXX,
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> 
> 
> The date provided in your skill assessment result letter is the date you have met the ACS requirements.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> This is the date in which you have been deemed to reach the appropriate skilled level for your nominated occupation.
> 
> 
> 
> After this date you may be able to claim points for your experience with the Department of Immigration – please contact them for further information.
> 
> 
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> So the email suggests we can only claim the experience form the date we qualify for the requested occupation. But why are they not assessing everyone in the same manner is still a suspense.
> 
> @tobeaussie and @chetu this might be a concern for us


If this is true , why this sudden change in dates and experience valuation . Either ways dont worry I am mailing ACS too and we will ask DIAC too what's this all about .


----------



## Chetu

tobeaussie said:


> Hi I got a similar reply or can I say exactly he same reply. The line says you may and not you should be. Also suggests you to call DIAC.
> 
> Please refer my earlier posts and you can see the reply from DIAC on this issue. They will consider skill assessing bodies opinion. However they will check the job against ANZCO guidelines to confirm whether to grant you point or not.
> 
> 
> This is a very recent regulation and I have a friend who got the result letter 1 month ago of same experience who already has a CO allocated and he has got no issues. Definetely the rules have not changed as for now only the result format has changed.
> 
> Nowhere does it say that your experience will be counted only based on what skill assessing authority advises.
> 
> No need to worry call DIAC and explain the situation and may be then people may be relaxed after first hand information.


Correct, moreover the EOI application just asks for a reference no. for ACS and not the result letter for it , also we are asked to enter all our experience again in later pages of the EOI . Proof that ACS assessment is only for our skill level and not the "no. of years of experience"


----------



## vamshimadisetty

No assessments today ?


----------



## Chetu

Joluwarrior , Abrar , Tobeaussie , Superm and others .

I have a query : For ACS assessment application I had put my graduation date as Septmber 2008 which is when I received my final semester result . But Feb 2009 is when I got my grad certificate and I have Feb 2009 on it . For EOI I am confused which one to put Sep 2008 - which is what ACS result letter says - or Feb 2009 . My start date for my degree is Jan 2005 , so Feb 2009 is logical since it makes degree duration 4 years . But i am confused now cos acs result letter has SEpt 2008


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

tobeaussie said:


> Hi I got a similar reply or can I say exactly he same reply. The line says you may and not you should be. Also suggests you to call DIAC.
> 
> Please refer my earlier posts and you can see the reply from DIAC on this issue. They will consider skill assessing bodies opinion. However they will check the job against ANZCO guidelines to confirm whether to grant you point or not.
> 
> 
> This is a very recent regulation and I have a friend who got the result letter 1 month ago of same experience who already has a CO allocated and he has got no issues. Definetely the rules have not changed as for now only the result format has changed.
> 
> Nowhere does it say that your experience will be counted only based on what skill assessing authority advises.
> 
> No need to worry call DIAC and explain the situation and may be then people may be relaxed after first hand information.


I am going ahead and filing my Victoria SS by claiming the points for my actual experience rather than the one assessed by ACS. I launched my EOI yesterday and would be applying for SS tomorrow. Rest all is upto DIAC and ACS to figure out the right one.

Thanks for all your support.


----------



## noobrex

Sad no one on the forum got the ACS assessment results today


----------



## Mroks

ChinnuBangalore said:


> I am going ahead and filing my Victoria SS by claiming the points for my actual experience rather than the one assessed by ACS. I launched my EOI yesterday and would be applying for SS tomorrow. Rest all is upto DIAC and ACS to figure out the right one.
> 
> Thanks for all your support.


You are right. My current job is not present in ACS, still it has been mentioned in EOI. This is as per my MARA agent. You can go ahead.


----------



## roposh

*Applying for EOI before ACS result*

Can anyone of you please guide me with this query of mine please.

I applied for ACS on 15 April 2013, currently my application is at stage 4 and I expect to get the result by 15th June. 
Now since I also have my IELTS result with me, is it possible that I apply for EOI before getting the ACS result? I am thinking that If I can do that and If I get an invitation to apply then by that time I'll also have the ACS result with me. 
I am thinking about it bcoz i read somewhere in this forum that you just need to provide the reference number of your ACS application in the EOI.

Any suggestions/ feedback will be highly appreciated.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## noobrex

roposh said:


> Can anyone of you please guide me with this query of mine please.
> 
> I applied for ACS on 15 April 2013, currently my application is at stage 4 and I expect to get the result by 15th June.
> Now since I also have my IELTS result with me, is it possible that I apply for EOI before getting the ACS result? I am thinking that If I can do that and If I get an invitation to apply then by that time I'll also have the ACS result with me.
> I am thinking about it bcoz i read somewhere in this forum that you just need to provide the reference number of your ACS application in the EOI.
> 
> Any suggestions/ feedback will be highly appreciated.
> 
> regards,
> Roposh



Cant file EOI without ACS and IELTS results


----------



## DreamOfOz

I moved to 'In Progress' on friday (03/05) and still no results yet... been checking my phone all night sunday and monday night waiting for an email.... this wait is killing me.


----------



## noobrex

DreamOfOz said:


> I moved to 'In Progress' on friday (03/05) and still no results yet... been checking my phone all night sunday and monday night waiting for an email.... this wait is killing me.


When did you file ACS and when did it move to Stage 4 ?


----------



## DreamOfOz

noobrex said:


> When did you file ACS and when did it move to Stage 4 ?


I filed on 6th March an moved to stage 4 the same day.


----------



## rimon

Chetu said:


> Its in July the resets happen



hi Chetu,

have u submitted the EOI before ACS results?!


----------



## noobrex

DreamOfOz said:


> I filed on 6th March an moved to stage 4 the same day.


did it go to stage 3 at anytime ?


----------



## KateRaj

I have completed my Bachelor of Technology (Electrical and Electronics) from Mahatma Gandhi University on June 2006 and I started working from February 2007 as a software Engineer. But my skill assessment stating “The following employment after February 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO code." I have submitted all relevant documents which supports my qualification and experience. Ideally I should have got 6+ yrs experience accounted in Skill Assessment Report. I am not convinced that Why my experience from February 2007 to January 2011 is not considered.


----------



## cool_nax

KateRaj said:


> I have completed my Bachelor of Technology (Electrical and Electronics) from Mahatma Gandhi University on June 2006 and I started working from February 2007 as a software Engineer. But my skill assessment stating “The following employment after February 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO code." I have submitted all relevant documents which supports my qualification and experience. Ideally I should have got 6+ yrs experience accounted in Skill Assessment Report. I am not convinced that Why my experience from February 2007 to January 2011 is not considered.


Hi KateRaj,

So that means you got a +ve assessment from ACS. Getting a +ve assessment is important and if I am not wrong this is what I understand from the previous post that even though ACS didn't show your complete exp still you can show your complete years of exp while applying EOI and DIAC will review and accept if it is is genuine and has all supporting documents.

Btw when you applied and got result fromACS.


----------



## jayptl

wts going on with ACS now a dayz???


----------



## Chetu

rimon said:


> hi Chetu,
> 
> have u submitted the EOI before ACS results?!


Nope only after I got ACS


----------



## jayptl

I cant understand, why recently many people get deducted experience, even after relevent qualification??

expat advice needed?????????????


----------



## KateRaj

Dates for my application

Assessment Submitted Date – 27th Feb 2013
Assessment Completed Date – 2nd May 2013
Assessment ANZSCO Code - 261313 (Software Engineer)

Rule Change:

There is a rule change happened after I submit skill assessment. As per new rule, for non computing courses(mine was EEE) need 4yrs minimum experience to meet criteria. They used to consider total yrs of exp for point calculation but now they will not consider first 4 yrs to calculate points. So i will only get 2 yrs exp which will not give me any points for my experience.

Work Around from my consultant: -

To compensate work experience 10 points I have to score individual 8 in IELTS (20 points) which will make me eligible for independent migration. But if you get individual 7 score (10points) then you should go for State sponsorship migration.

I was planning to apply for state sponsorship with my 6.5 IELTS score


----------



## Chetu

KateRaj said:


> Dates for my application
> 
> Assessment Submitted Date – 27th Feb 2013
> Assessment Completed Date – 2nd May 2013
> Assessment ANZSCO Code - 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> Rule Change:
> 
> There is a rule change happened after I submit skill assessment. As per new rule, for non computing courses(mine was EEE) need 4yrs minimum experience to meet criteria. They used to consider total yrs of exp for point calculation but now they will not consider first 4 yrs to calculate points. So i will only get 2 yrs exp which will not give me any points for my experience.
> 
> Work Around from my consultant: -
> 
> To compensate work experience 10 points I have to score individual 8 in IELTS (20 points) which will make me eligible for independent migration. But if you get individual 7 score (10points) then you should go for State sponsorship migration.
> 
> I was planning to apply for state sponsorship with my 6.5 IELTS score


Did your agent confirm that this is a new rule change? 

also , I have seen many here talk about this stuff and that they can claim full experience though the result letter says so .


----------



## Mroks

KateRaj said:


> Dates for my application
> 
> Assessment Submitted Date – 27th Feb 2013
> Assessment Completed Date – 2nd May 2013
> Assessment ANZSCO Code - 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> Rule Change:
> 
> There is a rule change happened after I submit skill assessment. As per new rule, for non computing courses(mine was EEE) need 4yrs minimum experience to meet criteria. They used to consider total yrs of exp for point calculation but now they will not consider first 4 yrs to calculate points. So i will only get 2 yrs exp which will not give me any points for my experience.
> 
> Work Around from my consultant: -
> 
> To compensate work experience 10 points I have to score individual 8 in IELTS (20 points) which will make me eligible for independent migration. But if you get individual 7 score (10points) then you should go for State sponsorship migration.
> 
> I was planning to apply for state sponsorship with my 6.5 IELTS score


Could u please provide link for the mentioned change in rule.
This rule should be affecting many more like you, and they should be aware of it so as to take necessary steps going ahead.


----------



## DreamOfOz

noobrex said:


> did it go to stage 3 at anytime ?


No, its been on stage 4 with assessor all this time.


----------



## KateRaj

Chetu said:


> Did your agent confirm that this is a new rule change?
> 
> also , I have seen many here talk about this stuff and that they can claim full experience though the result letter says so .


Yes this what consultant told me. But let me know if some one apply with this experience, DIAC might accept it. But I am scared to apply with this letter.


----------



## Chetu

Only way to find out is to call DIAC and check


----------



## jayptl

No.. dont trust on agent

I think only relevent experience is considered by DIAC..its clearly states in booklet 6..


----------



## KateRaj

jayptl said:


> No.. dont trust on agent
> 
> I think only relevent experience is considered by DIAC..its clearly states in booklet 6..


My agent says, write IELTS and get min 7 score in each.. So i can apply for state sponsorship(5 points). which will fetch me 60 points for immigration.

If I get 8 score in all sections then i can go for independent migration, which is very tough for me


----------



## jayptl

I guess ( just for my own understanding)

ACS assess 4 yr deduction in experience in ICT minor education...

not happening with ICT major degree


----------



## eva-aus1

hi senior membs..

do you guys have any idea on the new rule for EOI .. or ACS that first 4 years of your experiance wont be taken for point calculation ..??my friend got 6 yrs exp but she got only last 2 yrs being taken for acs assessment .. this seems to be for non comp background??

Thanks ,
Eva


----------



## jayptl

hmm

well bro

its well said " *easier said than done*" agent needs to give just advice, but how to cracke IELTS 7 each.... once given then realize..


----------



## eva-aus1

I think Kate you should call DIAC and confirm if your 6 yrs exp will be considered or not... instead of trusting AGENT..!!


----------



## KateRaj

jayptl said:


> I guess ( just for my own understanding)
> 
> ACS assess 4 yr deduction in experience in ICT minor education...
> 
> not happening with ICT major degree


I have a BTech in EEE, it is an ICT Major degree but which is not closely related to nominated occupation (Software Engineer). So they will deduct 4 yrs experience.

http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf


Applicants from Computer Engineering and Electronics engineering are safe.


----------



## jayptl

I cant understand

previous applicants of Bachlor in Electronics Comm background considered all with software side experience?? why u not??


----------



## KateRaj

eva-aus1 said:


> I think Kate you should call DIAC and confirm if your 6 yrs exp will be considered or not... instead of trusting AGENT..!!


So Can i call directly? Will they give me time to explain all these details? Are they friendly to discuss these kind of issues.?

I am kind of confused. Please advice. and which number i should call?


----------



## Chetu

KateRaj said:


> So Can i call directly? Will they give me time to explain all these details? Are they friendly to discuss these kind of issues.?
> 
> I am kind of confused. Please advice. and which number i should call?


What is the DIAC no. to ring ? You can call them no worries just tell them the situation is this and they will respond correctly


----------



## jayptl

DIAC never gives specific answer, dont waste money with 131 no with long awaited que in phone bill....

I suggest u to put thread here... and waiting for senior advice, and get gud MARA agent.


----------



## murfi

Hi Guys,

I would check all these assumptions with DIAC before panicking . Some of what is being said it doesn’t make any sense at all. See below what I mean with an example.

Let’s say someone has a Bachelor Degree with ICT Minor, and closely related work experience. That means that ACS requires 5 years work experience to provide a positive assessment. If DIAC is based in the same assumption, you will never be able to achieve 15 points because you would need 13 years work experience (5 years per ACS requirement + 8 years). As ACS+DIAC only consider employment experience within the last 10 years, the above scenario will never ever happen. 
Would this make sense?

Regards,


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

Chetu said:


> What is the DIAC no. to ring ? You can call them no worries just tell them the situation is this and they will respond correctly


These changes are making our lives miserable day by day. One day we feel safe thinking we can claim the actual experience and the next day ACS comes out with an email saying you cant claim points based on our actual experience.

I am going ahead with what @tobeaussie discussed with DIAC and according to them ACS assessment is just an opinion on your experience and not the final verdict.

I will also try to reach out to DIAC tomorrow morning and jeep you posted on the same.


----------



## cool_nax

murfi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I would check all these assumptions with DIAC before panicking . Some of what is being said it doesn’t make any sense at all. See below what I mean with an example.
> 
> Let’s say someone has a Bachelor Degree with ICT Minor, and closely related work experience. That means that ACS requires 5 years work experience to provide a positive assessment. If DIAC is based in the same assumption, you will never be able to achieve 15 points because you would need 13 years work experience (5 years per ACS requirement + 8 years). As ACS+DIAC only consider employment experience within the last 10 years, the above scenario will never ever happen.
> Would this make sense?
> 
> Regards,


Hi Murfi,

That's a wonderful logic and finding.. It makes sense.. Thanks for sharing this..:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## KateRaj

Hi Murfi,

What you say make sense, but i feel, since number of applicants increasing day by day, they are keeping more restrictions.

But if you can contact DIAC then it would be great.

Please keep posting updates here guys...


----------



## Chetu

Guys someone give the no. to call and enquire DIAC . I am being redirected to a form to be filled on their site under Contact Us


----------



## abakik

Chetu said:


> Guys someone give the no. to call and enquire DIAC . I am being redirected to a form to be filled on their site under Contact Us


you can find all the phone nos here:
National Telephone Numbers


----------



## noobrex

Any new results


----------



## mini2ran

My Application is still in stage 4- with assessor.. its 9 weeks from now i have applied...
No movement any updates from any one who applied around 7-8th march 2013.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## noobrex

Not sure what the .... is going on


----------



## noobrex

And I read somewhere they only work for 4 hours.


----------



## Chetu

Hi Guys , 

I had just called DIAC and after a wait of 15 minutes got through to the operator. 

They say regardless of whatever is put in the result letter in terms of dates I can add full exp. as long as I can substantiate them with docs later . 


Also , I spoke to ACS and all they said was The date was when I became eligible for a +ve assessment and that I need to contact DIAC for any query on points etc. and they didn't comment to anything related to EOI or claiming of points . 


Thanks,
Chethan


----------



## mini2ran

Thats a very good news chaitu.. thanks alot.. hope this helps to clear lot fo doubts around assesement


----------



## Chetu

mini2ran said:


> Thats a very good news chaitu.. thanks alot.. hope this helps to clear lot fo doubts around assesement


 you will get yours in time too dont worry


----------



## samysunny

*Waiting!*



noobrex said:


> Any new results


No new results!


----------



## josephjt

I have a question about the letter which i have to submit to DIAC. I have only worked in one company for 6 years now. The letter which i received from my company only currently states my current designation. However, I have had 3 promotions after i joined and every designation is different. 

My fear is if i submit the letter to DIAC with my current designation ( only one in the letter ) and they ask me for my appointment letter anything from before, they will find a different designation. Does that matter ?


----------



## vamshimadisetty

mini2ran said:


> My Application is still in stage 4- with assessor.. its 9 weeks from now i have applied...
> No movement any updates from any one who applied around 7-8th march 2013.:fingerscrossed:


Hey mini2ran, i applied on the 10th and still waiting too...the wait is killing me...and again the same question...will we have enough quota in the next invitation round for Analyst programmer :fingerscrossed:


----------



## noobrex

vamshimadisetty said:


> Hey mini2ran, i applied on the 10th and still waiting too...the wait is killing me...and again the same question...will we have enough quota in the next invitation round for Analyst programmer :fingerscrossed:


I applied on 12th March, Not sure why almost no one from the forum has received any ACS assessments yesterday and today. This we should get them next week.


----------



## venuhunev

Chetu said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I had just called DIAC and after a wait of 15 minutes got through to the operator.
> 
> They say regardless of whatever is put in the result letter in terms of dates I can add full exp. as long as I can substantiate them with docs later .
> 
> Also , I spoke to ACS and all they said was The date was when I became eligible for a +ve assessment and that I need to contact DIAC for any query on points etc. and they didn't comment to anything related to EOI or claiming of points .
> 
> Thanks,
> Chethan


That's great news..

I have submitted self declaration for 2 years of experience since I can't get it from colleagues or company. But I do have payslips, appointment letters and reliving letter. Can I add that two years of experience as well while claiming points in EOI ? Please assist. 

Venu.


----------



## KateRaj

Chetu said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I had just called DIAC and after a wait of 15 minutes got through to the operator.
> 
> They say regardless of whatever is put in the result letter in terms of dates I can add full exp. as long as I can substantiate them with docs later .
> 
> 
> Also , I spoke to ACS and all they said was The date was when I became eligible for a +ve assessment and that I need to contact DIAC for any query on points etc. and they didn't comment to anything related to EOI or claiming of points .
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Chethan


See but what happens when visa case officer rejects or put our application on hold saying, not meeting the criteria?


----------



## KateRaj

I got an email reply from ACS.. So as per this we wont be able to claim the points.

"Thank you for your email,

The date provided in your skill assessment result letter is the date you have met the ACS requirements.

Your experience between February 2007 to January 2011 has been considered in your skill assessment application in determining the outcome of your application.

As your Bachelor degree was not relevant to the nominated occupation you were required to demonstrate 4 years’ experience which was completed in January 2011.

January 2011 is the date you met the ACS requirements and is the date in which you have been deemed to reach the appropriate skilled level for your nominated occupation.

http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf


This is the date in which you have been deemed to reach the appropriate skilled level for your nominated occupation.

After this date you may be able to claim points for your experience with the Department of Immigration – please contact them for further information

If you have further questions please let me know.

Regards,

"


----------



## subscriptions.im007

If you don't mind can you pls share your education qualification (with pass years) & your work experience.

Could you pls share the mail that you had sent to ACS, for which you got the below response.

The reason I am asking this is because my situation also appears to be similar to you, with non ICT qualification, however around 13 years IT experience. I submitted my ACS application last month so quite a lot of time for the result...just want to set my expectations right by trying to correlate to your result.

Thanks a lot.



KateRaj said:


> I got an email reply from ACS.. So as per this we wont be able to claim the points.
> 
> "Thank you for your email,
> 
> The date provided in your skill assessment result letter is the date you have met the ACS requirements.
> 
> Your experience between February 2007 to January 2011 has been considered in your skill assessment application in determining the outcome of your application.
> 
> As your Bachelor degree was not relevant to the nominated occupation you were required to demonstrate 4 years’ experience which was completed in January 2011.
> 
> January 2011 is the date you met the ACS requirements and is the date in which you have been deemed to reach the appropriate skilled level for your nominated occupation.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the date in which you have been deemed to reach the appropriate skilled level for your nominated occupation.
> 
> After this date you may be able to claim points for your experience with the Department of Immigration – please contact them for further information
> 
> If you have further questions please let me know.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> "


----------



## jayptl

Thats very strange, now I am also worried after seeing many applicants like this typo by ACS..


----------



## KateRaj

subscriptions.im007 said:


> If you don't mind can you pls share your education qualification (with pass years) & your work experience.
> 
> Could you pls share the mail that you had sent to ACS, for which you got the below response.
> 
> The reason I am asking this is because my situation also appears to be similar to you, with non ICT qualification, however around 13 years IT experience. I submitted my ACS application last month so quite a lot of time for the result...just want to set my expectations right by trying to correlate to your result.
> 
> Thanks a lot.



if you refer back to the sam thread you will get all those info. 45 to 60 days ACS will give you result.

I am EEE engineer, completed engg on 2006. I have experience from feb 2007 to till date, so my total yrs of exp is 6+

If you have 13 yrs of experience then its not an issue.


----------



## KateRaj

jayptl said:


> Thats very strange, now I am also worried after seeing many applicants like this typo by ACS..


As per them, its the new way they asses, it is nt typo. So it is better to find another way out to get points rather than submitting EOI.

I have decided t write IELTS again


----------



## tobeaussie

KateRaj said:


> As per them, its the new way they asses, it is nt typo. So it is better to find another way out to get points rather than submitting EOI.
> 
> I have decided to write IELTS again


You may wish to write the IELTS again. However why do you not believe DIAC and believe ACS. At least two of us have called DIAC and confirmed the same. I believe by not believing DIAC you are adding a delay to your application and who knows when the rules change????

The requirements is simple:

1. ACS suggests whether your skill is eligible for migration. This is considered by DIAC.

2. DIAC may use assesment opinion but when you can prove your experience and the same is relevant the DIAC cannot reject your claim. There is no where it is said that whatever skill assessing authorities decision is final. It only says they may consider their opinion, however more importantly it says that the ANZCO specifications for the skill code is supreme so if your job responsibilities match with what you applied and you can substantiate it there is noting to worry.

My 2 cents call DIAC and verify this and get a personal satisfaction with the above advice and go ahead with the application. 

All the best !!!!!


----------



## akshat13

KateRaj said:


> As per them, its the new way they asses, it is nt typo. So it is better to find another way out to get points rather than submitting EOI.
> 
> I have decided t write IELTS again


Hi KateRaj,

Yes, this is the new rule from ACS. It is not documented anywhere till date but they started to follow this practice and hopefully in coming months they will be updating the same.

For Bachelor Degree, i dont know but i can share my Experience.

I have applied for System Analyst Cap. Still awaiting my ACS result.

I completed MCA in 2005 and started working as JD Edwards Functional Consultant from 2006 onwards till 2008(around 2 Years). Although i have not shown this experience in my ACS. Because my Job Description was not fully matching with the desired System Analyst Job Description. So i droped this exp. 

In my ACS i have shown my exp. from 2008 Till Date around 5 Years. 

As i have done MCA (PG), so they will be deducting 2 years for sure from 5 Years and remaining 3 years only i can claim for points.


----------



## eva-aus1

KateRaj said:


> As per them, its the new way they asses, it is nt typo. So it is better to find another way out to get points rather than submitting EOI.
> 
> I have decided t write IELTS again



so is it like if your education qualification is an ict minor degree .. then would need 4 yrs experience also to validate your qualification and rest of your exp only will be considered for your 'no of years ' of experience as per ACS??:fingerscrossed:

but what chetu tells is different .. DIAC is not worried about how ACS calculates but only checks if its positive for you .. DIAC will count your all experience while giving points if you are able to provide evidence .. 

I think there is a gap between these two information...when ACS says you are ICT minor and need 4 yrs experience to cover it ..then DIAC will also need it same way right .. then how come they take the whole experiance for point calc for no of yrs of exp..


----------



## jayptl

Guys itss gonna be very confusing thread with new ACS dilemma


----------



## KateRaj

I have talked to consultant regarding EOI, he is still waiting for some mail confirmation from DIAC.

But if our findings holds good then i will submit EOI.

I have another question, If i apply for EOI now with my IELTS score (6.5 overall) and state sponsorship, then later can I update my EOI when i get a better IELTS score?

Thanks
Kate


----------



## akshat13

DIAC and ACS protocols are same. They are no different.
DIAC will award points only for experience which is a positive outcome from ACS result.
Not for everything and this is very correct. There should be no confusions on this.

One more info but not sure for its reliability. For PHD guys, ACS will not deduct any exp.
They can claim points against their full exp.


----------



## jayptl

Yes

fully agree, Diac only approves ACS opinion, if not, they why there is need of ACS.. why not DIAC directly gives points??

only ACS result gives suitability of rewarding points...but ACS gives different strategy now a dayz due to overwhelming application of IT guys... I have seen they assess many applicant with non ICT back ground through RPL route too..

but I am also worried same situation like u guys, let c wt happen in ACS result??

Even if i m not wrong, ACS result says not AQF major degree in result letter, and if applicant did Bachlor degree in IT they cant get 15 pts of education...


----------



## vamshimadisetty

Guys i had applied for the ACS on the 10th of March for Analyst programmer. it moved to inprogress just now..so should expect the letter tomorrow...hopefull +ve


----------



## akshat13

@Vamshimadisetty, most probably within next 30-50 mins you will get result. Or else tomorrow.

Kindly share your assessment outcome.

Pls Note:- Keep expectations for only real and valid things

Best of Luck in advance!!!


----------



## vamshimadisetty

akshat13 said:


> @Vamshimadisetty, most probably within next 30-50 mins you will get result. Or else tomorrow.
> 
> Kindly share your assessment outcome.
> 
> Pls Note:- Keep expectations for only real and valid things
> 
> Best of Luck in advance!!!


Hey akshat13 thanks a lot...hoping i get positive as i had already completed MSC in computer science in india and also have a mastres in australia(in IS)

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Chetu

Hi All , 

I really would like everyone in doubt to call up DIAC and clarify these things , its worth the wait of 10-20 mins to get through to the operator : 

The questions we have are : 

1. Have ACS rules changed in terms of how it assesses work experience ?
2. Can we go ahead and claim full points for our total exp. though the ACS result letter states a date further from our first 2 years of exp. and states that on this date we have reached the needed skill level ( or 4 years for ICT major or minor ) ?
3. Is it ok to submit EOI if I have all docs to prove my entire exp that I want to claim and which I think is relevant to my job code ? 

So ask those Qs and some more if you want to and clarify soon  


PS : My view is if ACS says we need 2 or 4 years to reach the needed skill level and the years following is where we are skilled , doesn't it automatically mean once we reach the skilled level needed then all our exp. whether it is to gain our skills (first 2 /4 years) or continue our skills(after 2/4 years) all show we have worked with those skills throughout . Sigh


----------



## Chetu

jayptl akshat vamshi eva kateraj tobeaussie chinnubangalore and others. 

One check we need to do here is if the ACS guidelines about needing atleast 2 / or 4 years was still there in this pdf link ( http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf ) before they started changing the result letter format . If it was there before and the criteria pdf has not changed that means the requirements then and now are same and only how they put the results have . Please opine


----------



## tobeaussie

akshat13 said:


> @Vamshimadisetty, most probably within next 30-50 mins you will get result. Or else tomorrow.
> 
> Kindly share your assessment outcome.
> 
> Pls Note:- Keep expectations for only real and valid things
> 
> Best of Luck in advance!!!


Akshat although I respect your opinion on this matter I would like to request you to provide relevant proof with your opinion. 

Without relevant proof your information is mis leading to all the people in the forum. Please highlight whether you have discussed this matter with ACS OR DIAC or did you just conjure up an opinion that DIAC only considers ACS assesment in that case why is assesment valid for two years and will I not be able to claim points for the two years the skill assesment is valid. 

If there was a rule change can you advise who said so or where it is listed. are you suggesting that DIAC themselves doesnot know of rule change? because i discussed twice with them and they have given same information no suggestion of a rule change. Also no suggestuon that they will only consider what ACS says. 

During my discussion with ACS they said it is a directive from DIAC to list the date during which the assesment became valid. Also they clearly told me to discuss with DIAC regarding points. The mail also says the same " you may be able to claim points after the date . Please contact DIAC for further information" the word used is may and not should and what about the disclaimer contact DIAC. 

Hence please do not speculate and opine without providing relevant proof as a lot of people here will be mislead with that information.


----------



## tobeaussie

Chetu said:


> jayptl akshat vamshi eva kateraj tobeaussie chinnubangalore and others.
> 
> One check we need to do here is if the ACS guidelines about needing atleast 2 / or 4 years was still there in this pdf link ( http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf ) before they started changing the result letter format . If it was there before and the criteria pdf has not changed that means the requirements then and now are same and only how they put the results have . Please opine


It was there from before I definetely remember discussing this with ACS even before my application. As I am a telecom graduate and was confused if I needed 4 or 6 years of experience . They had said 4 and hence I proceeded with application.


----------



## KateRaj

Chetu said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> I really would like everyone in doubt to call up DIAC and clarify these things , its worth the wait of 10-20 mins to get through to the operator :
> 
> The questions we have are :
> 
> 1. Have ACS rules changed in terms of how it assesses work experience ?
> 2. Can we go ahead and claim full points for our total exp. though the ACS result letter states a date further from our first 2 years of exp. and states that on this date we have reached the needed skill level ( or 4 years for ICT major or minor ) ?
> 3. Is it ok to submit EOI if I have all docs to prove my entire exp that I want to claim and which I think is relevant to my job code ?
> 
> So ask those Qs and some more if you want to and clarify soon
> 
> 
> PS : My view is if ACS says we need 2 or 4 years to reach the needed skill level and the years following is where we are skilled , doesn't it automatically mean once we reach the skilled level needed then all our exp. whether it is to gain our skills (first 2 /4 years) or continue our skills(after 2/4 years) all show we have worked with those skills throughout . Sigh


What you say holds good. But i dnt have enough IELTS score. 
I Got only 6.5 for writing and speaking. However, I had planned to apply for NSW state sponsorship with that score. But unfortunately, NSW occupation list got closed 2 weeks back. So I have to wait until next occupation list are open. Meantime, i thought its better to write IELTS and get a better score.


----------



## Chetu

tobeaussie said:


> It was there from before I definetely remember discussing this with ACS even before my application. As I am a telecom graduate and was confused if I needed 4 or 6 years of experience . They had said 4 and hence I proceeded with application.


Good bud , so that said there was no rule change from ACS or we are entitled to an intimation or a refund thereafter as the case may be isn't it ? What if I now say "if your rules were so and so then I would have waited so that I reach my relevant exp. level till I submit for ACS" , ifs and buts aside . Its good to make sure than to guess and that is where all this analyses are coming from all of us let us break our heads till we find out for sure for the life of us


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

Chetu said:


> jayptl akshat vamshi eva kateraj tobeaussie chinnubangalore and others.
> 
> One check we need to do here is if the ACS guidelines about needing atleast 2 / or 4 years was still there in this pdf link ( http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf ) before they started changing the result letter format . If it was there before and the criteria pdf has not changed that means the requirements then and now are same and only how they put the results have . Please opine


I guess these rules might have come into force in the last month or so. 

One of my friend got positive ACS assessment 3months back with similar educational qualifications and roles & responsibilities without any mention about the eligibility or mandatory 2 years for gaining eligibility. I followed his footsteps while procuring the reference letters and stuff but landed up getting a completely different result letter.

So there should have been a change in the way ACS interpret our experience summary and this will definitely be a hit if DIAC starts following the same. Anyhow I launched my Victoria SS today claiming the actual points for my experience rather than following the ACS assessment result.


----------



## KateRaj

ChinnuBangalore said:


> I guess these rules might have come into force in the last month or so.
> 
> One of my friend got positive ACS assessment 3months back with similar educational qualifications and roles & responsibilities without any mention about the eligibility or mandatory 2 years for gaining eligibility. I followed his footsteps while procuring the reference letters and stuff but landed up getting a completely different result letter.
> 
> So there should have been a change in the way ACS interpret our experience summary and this will definitely be a hit if DIAC starts following the same. Anyhow I launched my Victoria SS today claiming the actual points for my experience rather than following the ACS assessment result.


Hi Chinnu

Whats your IELTS score?


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

KateRaj said:


> Hi Chinnu
> 
> Whats your IELTS score?


Speaking: 7.0 Writing: 7.0 Reading: 8.0 Listening: 8.0 Overall: 7.5

But I am applying for 261314 Software tester. So the only option for me is to go through the state nomination process.


----------



## Chetu

ALERT!!! 

Guys , 

The ACS Guidelines document itself has changed , I had to punch in a variety of google search strings to get to this . I have the previous version of this document too which was released 1 July 2012 and the latest one is released 16 April 2013 . I felt the new one doesnt have the section about "ASSESSMENT CRITERIA" which I found in the previous version : 

This is the excerpt from prev version : 

Skilled Employment
Also required is a minimum of two (2) years full time professional ICT skilled employment in a field closely related to the nominated occupation ANZSCO Code within the previous ten (10) years of the Skills Assessment or a minimum of 4 such years if completed earlier.



Link to new version : http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf


Best part is see what changed in new version : 

Version History
Date Document 
Version
Revision History (reason for change) Author/Reviser
2 April 2012 1.0 20hr employment added Berny Martinez
25 May 2012 1.1 Paperless process added Berny Martinez
20 August 2012 1.2 Update of CISCO Vendor Certification Berny Martinez
16 April 2013 2.0 Update of Microsoft Vendor Certifications and new format of wording Berny Ma


Check at the end "new format of wording" . But what worries me is the left out ASSESSMENT CRITERIA so that is still a gray area.


----------



## akshat13

tobeaussie said:


> Akshat although I respect your opinion on this matter I would like to request you to provide relevant proof with your opinion.
> 
> Without relevant proof your information is mis leading to all the people in the forum. Please highlight whether you have discussed this matter with ACS OR DIAC or did you just conjure up an opinion that DIAC only considers ACS assesment in that case why is assesment valid for two years and will I not be able to claim points for the two years the skill assesment is valid.
> 
> If there was a rule change can you advise who said so or where it is listed. are you suggesting that DIAC themselves doesnot know of rule change? because i discussed twice with them and they have given same information no suggestion of a rule change. Also no suggestuon that they will only consider what ACS says.
> 
> During my discussion with ACS they said it is a directive from DIAC to list the date during which the assesment became valid. Also they clearly told me to discuss with DIAC regarding points. The mail also says the same " you may be able to claim points after the date . Please contact DIAC for further information" the word used is may and not should and what about the disclaimer contact DIAC.
> 
> Hence please do not speculate and opine without providing relevant proof as a lot of people here will be mislead with that information.



Hi Tobeaussie/Chetu,

I dont want to mislead any one here. All australian PR aspirants are like me. 
I used to read and grab info from this forum and sometimes it is very useful. There are only few people in this forum who are well aware of the PR process as per my observation. 

Anyway i am not here to comment on any one's knowledge.

Whatever i wrote in my previous threads, i came to know yesterday only so i shared.

Needless to say, i am going through this process through a well known and reputated Consultant. 


No matter what if people are taking my thread seriously or not. It is individual wish and i am not compelling anyone.


Pls note there is no word called "conjure" in my dictionary.


----------



## tobeaussie

Chetu said:


> ALERT!!!
> 
> Guys ,
> 
> The ACS Guidelines document itself has changed , I had to punch in a variety of google search strings to get to this . I have the previous version of this document too which was released 1 July 2012 and the latest one is released 16 April 2013 . I felt the new one doesnt have the section about "ASSESSMENT CRITERIA" which I found in the previous version :
> 
> This is the excerpt from prev version :
> 
> Skilled Employment
> Also required is a minimum of two (2) years full time professional ICT skilled employment in a field closely related to the nominated occupation ANZSCO Code within the previous ten (10) years of the Skills Assessment or a minimum of 4 such years if completed earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> Link to new version : http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf
> 
> 
> Best part is see what changed in new version :
> 
> Version History
> Date Document
> Version
> Revision History (reason for change) Author/Reviser
> 2 April 2012 1.0 20hr employment added Berny Martinez
> 25 May 2012 1.1 Paperless process added Berny Martinez
> 20 August 2012 1.2 Update of CISCO Vendor Certification Berny Martinez
> 16 April 2013 2.0 Update of Microsoft Vendor Certifications and new format of wording Berny Ma
> 
> 
> Check at the end "new format of wording" . But what worries me is the left out ASSESSMENT CRITERIA so that is still a gray area.


Perfect mate. Great job in finding this proof. Now we can see that only wording has changed and not assessing criterion. 

Why do you think left out assesment criteria, as the assesment criteria has not changed at all. It is the same and only a new format of result letter. Now no where does it say that the experience required to get positively assessed cannot be considered as a valid skilled experience right?? Hence what was happening before is what is happening now only change is wording which has caused all the chaos. Ridiculous wording I must say and unfortunately we are the first victims. 

So people please keep the doubts at bay, call DIAC and get the required information and confirmation. 


Good job once again mate. I will now allow this topic to rest in peace Fromm perspective


----------



## rvijay

tobeaussie said:


> Perfect mate. Great job in finding this proof. Now we can see that only wording has changed and not assessing criterion.
> 
> Why do you think left out assesment criteria, as the assesment criteria has not changed at all. It is the same and only a new format of result letter. Now no where does it say that the experience required to get positively assessed cannot be considered as a valid skilled experience right?? Hence what was happening before is what is happening now only change is wording which has caused all the chaos. Ridiculous wording I must say and unfortunately we are the first victims.
> 
> So people please keep the doubts at bay, call DIAC and get the required information and confirmation.
> 
> 
> Good job once again mate. I will now allow this topic to rest in peace Fromm perspective


How many points did you apply EOI with?


----------



## Chetu

tobeaussie said:


> Perfect mate. Great job in finding this proof. Now we can see that only wording has changed and not assessing criterion.
> 
> Why do you think left out assesment criteria, as the assesment criteria has not changed at all. It is the same and only a new format of result letter. Now no where does it say that the experience required to get positively assessed cannot be considered as a valid skilled experience right?? Hence what was happening before is what is happening now only change is wording which has caused all the chaos. Ridiculous wording I must say and unfortunately we are the first victims.
> 
> So people please keep the doubts at bay, call DIAC and get the required information and confirmation.
> 
> 
> Good job once again mate. I will now allow this topic to rest in peace Fromm perspective



Tobeaussie , 

ONe more thing and may be the last thing , we need to do is mail/call both ACS and DIAC and confirm this , with ACS : "Is there any change whatsoever in how experience is assessed apart from the way the result letter is worded? " 
with DIAC : "Is there any change in how DIAC reads ACS result letters or is there any change in how they consider assessment done by ACS as compared to previous EOI rounds where invties were given "


----------



## PPbad

Hi 
I would like to know if you applied through RPL route. Because that helps you to validate your education and considering the all the work experience.

This is what i was able to find from the link provided in the previous thread.

http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf
*
Page - 8

If you do not have an ICT-related qualification, you may apply for a Recognition of Prior Learning (RPL).
You will need to have at least 6 years of full time professional ICT work experience if you hold a non ICT 
qualification and at least 8 years if you do not hold any tertiary qualifications. 
The purpose of the RPL application is to give you the opportunity to demonstrate that you have 
acquired a level of knowledge equivalent to that of a formal tertiary ICT qualification. *



jayptl said:


> Yes
> 
> fully agree, Diac only approves ACS opinion, if not, they why there is need of ACS.. why not DIAC directly gives points??
> 
> only ACS result gives suitability of rewarding points...but ACS gives different strategy now a dayz due to overwhelming application of IT guys... I have seen they assess many applicant with non ICT back ground through RPL route too..
> 
> but I am also worried same situation like u guys, let c wt happen in ACS result??
> 
> Even if i m not wrong, ACS result says not AQF major degree in result letter, and if applicant did Bachlor degree in IT they cant get 15 pts of education...


----------



## tobeaussie

rvijay said:


> How many points did you apply EOI with?


65 points offshore experience 3 years Onsite 1 year Sai 10 points for the experience totally. 

If I go by ACS letter I have only 1 year exp ironically a few people have no experience at all I read in forum where his letter says his experience from 2013 April is considered. He had a education which was a ICT minor which required 6 years of experience and he had exactly six I reckon. 

Anyways I have taken the plunge and have chose to believe DIAC. Have already applied and my application acknowledged. I am hoping for best .


----------



## popot

can u share as to how to get started wih RPL 
I have a commerce degree but have worked in the IT industry for 7 years now
do I need to Apply thru ACS or RPL??


----------



## DreamOfOz

Got my +ve results today!! Yippeeee. EOI (80 points) submitted this morning too!! Fingers crossed there is still space for me in 261312 Developer Programmer on 20th May

261312 Develper Programmer| IELTS - L:8.5 W:8 S:9 R:8.5 | ACS Applied/Stage 4 : 06-Mar-2013/06-Mar-2013 ACS RESULTS: 08 May | EOI submitted 8 May.


----------



## noobrex

popot said:


> can u share as to how to get started wih RPL
> I have a commerce degree but have worked in the IT industry for 7 years now
> do I need to Apply thru ACS or RPL??


RPL for IT experience and occupation

Vetass for getting points for your commerece degree.


----------



## popot

will it get reused if i submit directly to ACS for Skills assessment
or Do I need to Go tru RPL and then Vetassess
Kindly help as I am needing all the help I can get here
what would be the sequence?


----------



## mini2ran

DreamOfOz said:


> Got my +ve results today!! Yippeeee. EOI (80 points) submitted this morning too!! Fingers crossed there is still space for me in 261312 Developer Programmer on 20th May
> 
> 261312 Develper Programmer| IELTS - L:8.5 W:8 S:9 R:8.5 | ACS Applied/Stage 4 : 06-Mar-2013/06-Mar-2013 ACS RESULTS: 08 May | EOI submitted 8 May.


Congrats !! 
Can you share your ACS details like did u get your entire years assessed or few years deducted as some exp criteria?


----------



## rajesh.149

Hello,

Can someone suggest if a person with following qualification can put his application for assessment with ACS as a Business Analyst ?
1) B.Com Graduate with Mumbai University
2) MIS Manager, Business Operations, IT Infrastructure and has got more than 8 yrs experience, with ITIL Certification. More into IT Service Management like role.

If not, what is the suitable code under which he can apply ? This is becoming a major challenge.

If somebody can suggest what code he can apply under for his assessment.

It would be of great help.

Regard


----------



## jacobpauls

*Waiting for ACS*

I have applied for ACS on March 12 waiting and waiting.
Now looking at the update I have only 4 years of experience as Software Developer. 
I think I will loose my points.


----------



## softkun123

jacobpauls said:


> I have applied for ACS on March 12 waiting and waiting.
> Now looking at the update I have only 4 years of experience as Software Developer.
> I think I will loose my points.


It will take at least 2 months


----------



## venuhunev

DreamOfOz said:


> Got my +ve results today!! Yippeeee. EOI (80 points) submitted this morning too!! Fingers crossed there is still space for me in 261312 Developer Programmer on 20th May
> 
> 261312 Develper Programmer| IELTS - L:8.5 W:8 S:9 R:8.5 | ACS Applied/Stage 4 : 06-Mar-2013/06-Mar-2013 ACS RESULTS: 08 May | EOI submitted 8 May.


Congrats DreamOfOz. Could you please share your experience details and ACS outcode as everyone in the forum is confused with the wordings in ACS result letter. 

Thanks,
Venu


----------



## noobrex

Heard from someone from yaxis that acs assesment criteria has changed with regards to exp req ?????? Is that true

He said the rules changed from today


----------



## arshedbobbyc

anyone applied for ACS in March and got Assessment back recently????


----------



## noobrex

arshedbobbyc said:


> anyone applied for ACS in March and got Assessment back recently????


Some did and some did not, fir people wgo applied till 8th march I think.


----------



## arshedbobbyc

noobrex said:


> Some did and some did not, fir people wgo applied till 8th march I think.


Thanks noobrex


----------



## noobrex

noobrex said:


> Heard from someone from yaxis that acs assesment criteria has changed with regards to exp req ?????? Is that true
> 
> He said the rules changed from today


Anyone has update ?


----------



## Mroks

noobrex said:


> Heard from someone from yaxis that acs assesment criteria has changed with regards to exp req ?????? Is that true
> 
> He said the rules changed from today


If true then the info has to be present on acs site Australian Computer Society - ACS


----------



## mini2ran

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Speaking: 7.0 Writing: 7.0 Reading: 8.0 Listening: 8.0 Overall: 7.5
> 
> But I am applying for 261314 Software tester. So the only option for me is to go through the state nomination process.


but 261314 is in SOL1 list right? then why to go for SS? is it because of lack of points?

Below document i got online clearly says it is in SOL 1 added. Am i refering any future document? Confused 

http://www.ausstats.abs.gov.au/ausstats/subscriber.nsf/0/DF6EC104F9730D3ECA2575DF001CB71D/$File/12200_first%20edition%20revision%201.pdf


----------



## mini2ran

Below is the extract from the document:

26 1 3 SO F T W A R E AN D
APPLICATIONS
PROGRAMMERS

The list of occupations for this unit group has been revised. 261314 Software Tester has
been added.
The revised definitional element for this unit group is shown below
Occupations:
261311 Analyst Programmer
261312 Developer Programmer
261313 Software Engineer
261314 Software Tester
261399 Software and Applications Programmers nec


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

mini2ran said:


> Below is the extract from the document:
> 
> 26 1 3 SO F T W A R E AN D
> APPLICATIONS
> PROGRAMMERS
> 
> The list of occupations for this unit group has been revised. 261314 Software Tester has
> been added.
> The revised definitional element for this unit group is shown below
> Occupations:
> 261311 Analyst Programmer
> 261312 Developer Programmer
> 261313 Software Engineer
> 261314 Software Tester
> 261399 Software and Applications Programmers nec


This is something new even for me 

But will check it out today. If that's the case, then I can continue without the State Sponsorship.

Let me check it out. Thanks for the update


----------



## Chetu

Hi Tobeaussie akshat chinnubangalore and others 

I just read the entire guidelines document and found this which is extra compared to the last doc they had , this is under 4. EMPLOYMENT 

"Only employment completed after the date you have met the ACS requirements will be counted as skilled employment. Please see the Summary of Criteria for additional information."

and this is skillselect / DIAC view of skilled experience : 
How points are awarded for Skilled Employment » SkillSelect Support

What is skilled employment?

For employment to be considered skilled it must meet the following requirements:

the employment must have in your nominated occupation or a closely related occupation.
the employment was undertaken after you met the entry level requirements for that occupation (that is, completed a sufficient level of study or amount of on-the-job training). If the entry level prescribed for your nominated occupation is a certain qualification only work undertaken after you have completed that qualification will be counted as skilled employment
the relevant Assessing Authority which undertook your skills assessment may also provide an opinion on your skilled employment experience. You should check with your relevant assessing authority about documents that have to be provided to allow them to provide an opinion about your skilled employment. You must provide the department with copies of all the documents that you provide your assessing authorities, when you are invited to apply.
you must have been paid for working in this nominated occupation or a closely related occupation for at least 20 hours a week. Working for at least 20 hours a week means 20 hours each week and not irregular periods that average out to 20 hours a week over a year.




So , all in all , we need to be careful and informed before proceeding


----------



## PPbad

This is a pretty old one , seems to be from 2009.

EMBA R G O : 11. 30 A M (CAN B E R R A TIME ) THU R S 25 JUN 2009

check the first page footnotes.



mini2ran said:


> but 261314 is in SOL1 list right? then why to go for SS? is it because of lack of points?
> 
> Below document i got online clearly says it is in SOL 1 added. Am i refering any future document? Confused
> 
> http://www.ausstats.abs.gov.au/ausstats/subscriber.nsf/0/DF6EC104F9730D3ECA2575DF001CB71D/$File/12200_first%20edition%20revision%201.pdf


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

Chetu said:


> Hi Tobeaussie akshat chinnubangalore and others
> 
> I just read the entire guidelines document and found this which is extra compared to the last doc they had , this is under 4. EMPLOYMENT
> 
> "Only employment completed after the date you have met the ACS requirements will be counted as skilled employment. Please see the Summary of Criteria for additional information."
> 
> and this is skillselect / DIAC view of skilled experience :
> How points are awarded for Skilled Employment » SkillSelect Support
> 
> What is skilled employment?
> 
> For employment to be considered skilled it must meet the following requirements:
> 
> the employment must have in your nominated occupation or a closely related occupation.
> the employment was undertaken after you met the entry level requirements for that occupation (that is, completed a sufficient level of study or amount of on-the-job training). If the entry level prescribed for your nominated occupation is a certain qualification only work undertaken after you have completed that qualification will be counted as skilled employment
> the relevant Assessing Authority which undertook your skills assessment may also provide an opinion on your skilled employment experience. You should check with your relevant assessing authority about documents that have to be provided to allow them to provide an opinion about your skilled employment. You must provide the department with copies of all the documents that you provide your assessing authorities, when you are invited to apply.
> you must have been paid for working in this nominated occupation or a closely related occupation for at least 20 hours a week. Working for at least 20 hours a week means 20 hours each week and not irregular periods that average out to 20 hours a week over a year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So , all in all , we need to be careful and informed before proceeding


Man, I am tired now. I should have waited 2 more months before launching my SS. What do they mean by saying 'the employment was undertaken after you met the entry level requirements for that occupation (that is, completed a sufficient level of study or amount of on-the-job training).'

If Diploma and Bachelors degree in Computer Science doesn't relate to software field then I can accept their on-the-job training concept. I feel I am cheated by these new rules from ACS and Diac.


----------



## PPbad

Hi All,

Please see the below site. This is the site for live chat with the skillselect team .

SkillSelect Facebook live chat?update | Migration Blog

Thanks


----------



## tobeaussie

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Man, I am tired now. I should have waited 2 more months before launching my SS. What do they mean by saying 'the employment was undertaken after you met the entry level requirements for that occupation (that is, completed a sufficient level of study or amount of on-the-job training).'
> 
> If Diploma and Bachelors degree in Computer Science doesn't relate to software field then I can accept their on-the-job training concept. I feel I am cheated by these new rules from ACS and Diac.


Guys very recent news from skill select which is the EOI application for us might lighten you guys up below:

Dont worry and relax now.

What is Skilled Employment under SkillSelect | Skillselect EOI review service

Excerpt below:
Under SkillSelect, the more than 5-month old migration program of the Australian Government, you can receive up to 20 points for any combination of skilled employment within Australia and overseas.

According to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC), the agency that issues Australian visas, in order that employment can be considered “skilled” it must meet the following requirements:
■The employment was done after you met the entry level requirements for that occupation – which means that you have completed a sufficient level of study or amount of on-the-job training; and
■The employment involved duties and responsibilities at the level and complexity expected in Australia.

According to DIAC, “If the entry level prescribed for your nominated occupation is a certain qualification only work undertaken after you have completed that qualification will be counted as skilled employment.”

Under the SkillSelect points test, DIAC considers the skilled employment in the nominated occupation or closely related occupation as the employment where the intending migrant has been paid for working for “at least 20 hours a week.”

DIAC clarified that “at least 20 hours a week” means employment for 20 hours every week, not irregular employment that totals 20 hours a week over a year.

Meanwhile, closely related occupation refers to the following:
■The same Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations (ANZSCO) Unit Group such as Taxation Accountant and Management Accountant are in the same group, or
■Consistent with a reasonable career advancement pathway such as Accountant to Chief Financial Officer.

Skillselects.com.au is a service provider for the Australian SkillSelect EOI process. We assess your EOI before application submission, review your English levels and employment history and skills to make sure you have sufficient points for an EOI under the Skilled Migration SkillSelect stream.


----------



## tobeaussie

tobeaussie said:


> Guys very recent news from skill select which is the EOI application for us might lighten you guys up below:
> 
> Dont worry and relax now.
> 
> What is Skilled Employment under SkillSelect | Skillselect EOI review service
> 
> Excerpt below:
> Under SkillSelect, the more than 5-month old migration program of the Australian Government, you can receive up to 20 points for any combination of skilled employment within Australia and overseas.
> 
> According to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC), the agency that issues Australian visas, in order that employment can be considered “skilled” it must meet the following requirements:
> ■The employment was done after you met the entry level requirements for that occupation – which means that you have completed a sufficient level of study or amount of on-the-job training; and
> ■The employment involved duties and responsibilities at the level and complexity expected in Australia.
> 
> According to DIAC, “If the entry level prescribed for your nominated occupation is a certain qualification only work undertaken after you have completed that qualification will be counted as skilled employment.”
> 
> Under the SkillSelect points test, DIAC considers the skilled employment in the nominated occupation or closely related occupation as the employment where the intending migrant has been paid for working for “at least 20 hours a week.”
> 
> DIAC clarified that “at least 20 hours a week” means employment for 20 hours every week, not irregular employment that totals 20 hours a week over a year.
> 
> Meanwhile, closely related occupation refers to the following:
> ■The same Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations (ANZSCO) Unit Group such as Taxation Accountant and Management Accountant are in the same group, or
> ■Consistent with a reasonable career advancement pathway such as Accountant to Chief Financial Officer.
> 
> Skillselects.com.au is a service provider for the Australian SkillSelect EOI process. We assess your EOI before application submission, review your English levels and employment history and skills to make sure you have sufficient points for an EOI under the Skilled Migration SkillSelect stream.


I went ahead and checked what is the entry level skills required for 26313 software engineer ANZCO

Software Engineer - 261313

Simply very clear that they may consider the ACS opinion. Also states that if a job experience not assesed by ACS is claimed then DIAC will take a call on the points to be awarded. Hence if you can prove teh relevant experience then you should be good.

Hence after entry criteria is met(in this case bachelor degree in relevant field which is assessed by ACS) then your experience is skilled experience. But note they will consider ACS assesment, however the points claimed will then come in non relevant qualification as per the *Note* below highlighted.

Hope evewrybody in India at least can sleep peacewfully now.

Excerpt below:

Skills assessment authority

Before you can migrate to Australia as a skilled migrant you must have your skills assessed by the relevant national assessment authority. The assessment authority for your occupation is the Australian Computer Society. 
See: Australian Computer Society

If you want to claim points for your qualifications and/or work experience in your nominated or closely related occupation you should forward all the relevant documents to the relevant skills assessing authority. Based on your documents, the assessing authority will provide advice to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship on your qualifications and/or work experience. The department will consider this advice when awarding points for your qualifications and work experience.

_Note: If your qualifications are not in a relevant field to your nominated occupation and you want to claim points, the assessing authority will be unable to provide advice to the department. In these circumstances, the department will make a determination of how many points will be awarded to your qualifications._


----------



## maximus_xps

*Current experience not considered*

I got my ACS results last week. My current experience was not considered stating "Not assessable due to insufficient detail", because of which I'll lose 5 points. (hoping to get 15 points for experience)

When I contacted ACS, I was told that the reference letter did not have an ending date. 

It was mentioned as 10-Jun-2010 to till date. They are not happy with till date, even though the letter had a date on the top.

Is this normal? Should we mentioned the actual date instead of till date?

My consultant says that my current experience will be considered by DIAC, if we show the same letter and the latest payslip. 

Anyone who had similar experience?


----------



## tobeaussie

tobeaussie said:


> I went ahead and checked what is the entry level skills required for 26313 software engineer ANZCO
> 
> Software Engineer - 261313
> 
> Simply very clear that they may consider the ACS opinion. Also states that if a job experience not assesed by ACS is claimed then DIAC will take a call on the points to be awarded. Hence if you can prove teh relevant experience then you should be good.
> 
> Hence after entry criteria is met(in this case bachelor degree in relevant field which is assessed by ACS) then your experience is skilled experience. But note they will consider ACS assesment, however the points claimed will then come in non relevant qualification as per the *Note* below highlighted.
> 
> Hope evewrybody in India at least can sleep peacewfully now.
> 
> Excerpt below:
> 
> Skills assessment authority
> 
> Before you can migrate to Australia as a skilled migrant you must have your skills assessed by the relevant national assessment authority. The assessment authority for your occupation is the Australian Computer Society.
> See: Australian Computer Society
> 
> If you want to claim points for your qualifications and/or work experience in your nominated or closely related occupation you should forward all the relevant documents to the relevant skills assessing authority. Based on your documents, the assessing authority will provide advice to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship on your qualifications and/or work experience. The department will consider this advice when awarding points for your qualifications and work experience.
> 
> _Note: If your qualifications are not in a relevant field to your nominated occupation and you want to claim points, the assessing authority will be unable to provide advice to the department. In these circumstances, the department will make a determination of how many points will be awarded to your qualifications._


Further more info from Booklet 6

Before you receive an invitation, you must have had your skills assessed as suitable for your occupation
by an assessing authority for your nominated occupation.
You also need to find out if the occupation you have nominated requires you to be registered, licensed, or
be a member of a professional or industry organisation.
If your skills assessment was made on the basis of a qualification obtained in Australia while you were the
holder of a student visa, the qualification must have been awarded as a result of studying a CRICOS
registered course.
Note: These assessing authorities are responsible for undertaking skills assessment for migration
purposes, and are NOT employment agencies. *The assessing authorities will not reply to requests for job
placement, nor can they give advice on the allocation of points.*
In addition to your skills assessment, you may need to obtain licensing or registration in your occupation
before you can work in the state or territory where you settle. You may also require additional training or
membership of a particular industry association. Information on licensing, registration, industry
associations and a number of other skills recognition topics is available from the department’s website
Australian Skills Recognition Information (ASRI)
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

going on reading booklet 6 i also got to see the evidence required for the points on empliyment. The third and teh last point is as below which clearly says that they provide an opinion. It is no where said that the skill assesing authority has to consider all of teh work experience as skilled.

_3. Your relevant Assessing Authority may also be able to provide an opinion on your employment
claims._

Hopefully a lot of doubts and anxiety will be clear after readinbg this looooooong posts. apologies but i thought i will try and provide information that i see. 

Please submit your findings on this subject.


Evidence of this suitable skills assessment must be available at the time you are invited to apply.


----------



## GhouseYaseen

Hello All:

My name is Yaseen, I have applied for ACS assessment through Yaxis in India from Middle East on 7th Feb 2013 and I have not received any emails and my case status says Finalized...I searched all spam/inbox whereas somebody applied after me got Positive assessment. I have mailed assessment and acsskills ID for status no reply. I have asked my agent she says you should hve received...Any suggestions? I have given IELTS once but left out in Writing , Will be trying again soon. Thanks and God Bless.


----------



## samysunny

Can post questions directly to Immigration about the change in rules/process:

https://www.facebook.com/events/146609732183081/


----------



## GhouseYaseen

SammySUnny thnks for the quickie, Does my delay in receiving the status could be due to some rule changes ?


----------



## samysunny

GhouseYaseen said:


> SammySUnny thnks for the quickie, Does my delay in receiving the status could be due to some rule changes ?


No. Its different case but you can always ask for the result to be sent to your contact email address.


----------



## ashhegde

Hello, 

I am Ashwini and I have applied for my PR visa through Abhinav Consultancy, Bangalore, India. My ACS Application recd date is 2-Mar-2013, its been 9 weeks now and i am still waiting - its forever in the In Progress Status - Stage 4. Anybody else who has got their ACS Assessment??

Thanks for letting me know


----------



## samysunny

ashhegde said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am Ashwini and I have applied for my PR visa through Abhinav Consultancy, Bangalore, India. My ACS Application recd date is 2-Mar-2013, its been 9 weeks now and i am still waiting - its forever in the In Progress Status - Stage 4. Anybody else who has got their ACS Assessment??
> 
> Thanks for letting me know


Is it in the "In progress" or "with assessor"?


----------



## dragoman

Mroks said:


> If true then the info has to be present on acs site [


It is unlikely that there will be any rule changes at least before 1 July 2013.

And if there are any changes , it just shows Australia is now not willing to take any more migrants ! Slowly starting to tighten the screws like other countries 

Its directly related to job scenario there which I got to know from my friends is getting worse day by day ! 


Dragoman


----------



## afarooqi

*please contact me*



starwars123 said:


> To add in stage 4 you have 3 sub-stages.
> 
> 1. With assessor- your application would be in this stage for the longest time.
> 2. In progress - literally means your assessment has been completed and you will receive email in a day or 2
> 3. Case finalized - go check your email NOW


I see you're based in Saudi Arabia; so am I. Please get in touch with me at adnanfarooqi(at)gmail(dot)com. We can exchange ideas. I've applied for ICT BA 2 days back.


----------



## abakik

I think the problem is related to the difference between ACS and ANZSCO's definitions of required skill level.

ACS requires one to have a degree plus at least two years work experience,

ANZSCO code requires one to have a degree:
_Most occupations in this unit group have a level of skill commensurate with a bachelor degree or higher qualification. At least five years of relevant experience and/or relevant vendor certification may substitute for the formal qualification. In some instances relevant experience and/or on-the-job training may be required in addition to the formal qualification (ANZSCO Skill Level 1)._
see the link: 1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, 2006

I think making the final decision according to ANZSCO code should not be risky.


----------



## josephjt

abakik said:


> I think the problem is related to the difference between ACS and ANZSCO's definitions of required skill level.
> 
> ACS requires one to have a degree plus at least two years work experience,
> 
> ANZSCO code requires one to have a degree:
> _Most occupations in this unit group have a level of skill commensurate with a bachelor degree or higher qualification. At least five years of relevant experience and/or relevant vendor certification may substitute for the formal qualification. In some instances relevant experience and/or on-the-job training may be required in addition to the formal qualification (ANZSCO Skill Level 1)._
> see the link: 1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, 2006
> 
> I think making the final decision according to ANZSCO code should not be risky.


What if 4 years are taken out my experience by ACS because i have a ICT minor ? Does that mean i can only claim points with DIAC for the remaining years or does it include the 4 years which ACS didn't recognize ?


----------



## mini2ran

Its been a long time wiating for the results... 
Can we email to the Case officer who is handling the application to know the status?

Or we need to wait till they respond?


----------



## abakik

josephjt said:


> What if 4 years are taken out my experience by ACS because i have a ICT minor ? Does that mean i can only claim points with DIAC for the remaining years or does it include the 4 years which ACS didn't recognize ?


I think in the case of minor degree, you may not include the 4 years to your total experience as the case for minor degrees are not explained in the ANSCO code. Therefore, I think you need to follow ACS's advice.


----------



## Chetu

abakik said:


> I think in the case of minor degree, you may not include the 4 years to your total experience as the case for minor degrees are not explained in the ANSCO code. Therefore, I think you need to follow ACS's advice.


I think your earlier post has the answer for this too , it says 

"
Indicative Skill Level:
In Australia and New Zealand:

Most occupations in this unit group have a level of skill commensurate with a bachelor degree or higher qualification. At least five years of relevant experience and/or relevant vendor certification may substitute for the formal qualification. In some instances relevant experience and/or on-the-job training may be required in addition to the formal qualification (ANZSCO Skill Level 1)."


But best is to call up DIAC - wait in queue for 25 mins - and then ask what s the minimum exp. needed , if any for a degree assessed by ACS as ICT Minor .


----------



## josephjt

abakik said:


> I think in the case of minor degree, you may not include the 4 years to your total experience as the case for minor degrees are not explained in the ANSCO code. Therefore, I think you need to follow ACS's advice.


Did anyone with ICT major have their experience reduced by the ACS ?


----------



## tobeaussie

josephjt said:


> Did anyone with ICT major have their experience reduced by the ACS ?


Guys 4 years is required for a ICT major but from a not closely related field , example electronics and communication and telecommunication etc.

ICT major in closely related field is comp science graduate, hence not to worry about this I guess anyways good to ask DIAC.


----------



## vamshimadisetty

Guys the name of the thread is ACS skills assessment processing time...I guess it would be great if people kept to the topic related to the processing times rather than discuss about ACS and it's rules for accessing people. Expats are eager to get on to the site when they get replies only to find irrelevent information. I hope am not wrong in what i am trying to convey.


----------



## noobrex

Anyone got results ????

Also, just FYI DIAC will take all the relavent experience so you can claim points. dont worry about ACS.


----------



## noobrex

mini2ran said:


> Its been a long time wiating for the results...
> Can we email to the Case officer who is handling the application to know the status?
> 
> Or we need to wait till they respond?


Is your application in progress ?


----------



## samysunny

Anyone got their assessments results?


----------



## noobrex

Call DIAC dont worry all exp relavent would be accounted for


----------



## mini2ran

No its still in stage-4 with assessor...


----------



## tomtomwq

maximus_xps said:


> I got my ACS results last week. My current experience was not considered stating "Not assessable due to insufficient detail", because of which I'll lose 5 points. (hoping to get 15 points for experience)
> 
> When I contacted ACS, I was told that the reference letter did not have an ending date.
> 
> It was mentioned as 10-Jun-2010 to till date. They are not happy with till date, even though the letter had a date on the top.
> 
> Is this normal? Should we mentioned the actual date instead of till date?
> 
> My consultant says that my current experience will be considered by DIAC, if we show the same letter and the latest payslip.
> 
> Anyone who had similar experience?


Hi anyone has a similar case with maximus_xps's? How did you write end date for your current job?


----------



## eva-aus1

tomtomwq said:


> Hi anyone has a similar case with maximus_xps's? How did you write end date for your current job?


this is a new issue. any one got result like this?? Till date is not valid date for ACS??


----------



## jayptl

Thats really ******** thing,, for just sake of minor mistake in ref letter, they shows unsuccessful result instead of requesting new letter immediately...


----------



## jacobpauls

ashhegde said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am Ashwini and I have applied for my PR visa through Abhinav Consultancy, Bangalore, India. My ACS Application recd date is 2-Mar-2013, its been 9 weeks now and i am still waiting - its forever in the In Progress Status - Stage 4. Anybody else who has got their ACS Assessment??
> 
> Thanks for letting me know


Hi Ashwini any update u got now


----------



## noobrex

mini2ran said:


> No its still in stage-4 with assessor...


its already been 2 months yar you should have had your results.


----------



## subscriptions.im007

In relation to the discussion we are having about ACS reducing our experience......

When we submit our EOI, won't we give a reference to the ACS result which the Skill Select guys refer to before deciding how many points do we get for experience (irrespective of what we claim)?

If that is the case, if we get the invitation then we are good, otherwise not. For EOI we don't submit any documents, so I think DIAC taking a different view of our experience won't arise.

In my opinion, the matter would be decided at the stage of EOI, not at the visa stage......I am really new to all this what do other guys think?


----------



## jayptl

Skill select is automatic point calculating system, they just send invitation if u get 60, doesnt matter wt u mentioned in skill select.


----------



## subscriptions.im007

jayptl said:


> Skill select is automatic point calculating system, they just send invitation if u get 60, doesnt matter wt u mentioned in skill select.


It clears the ..so apart from the setback to our plans there is a risk of wasting around 2L if they don't take our experience into account while evaluating our visa application.

Looks like the story is going to unfold only when some of the visas with this new format of ACS report would be processed....not a nice situation to be in :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jayptl

yes itss biggest risk, even if we go through with agent with complicated case, they dont know about some rules...Unless and untill lodgment of visa, v cant decide...and honestly cant rely on Aus....

For recent news from ACS, deducting experience with minor education, hardly few agent can tell exactly...I cant understand rules of DIAC that??

* if DIAC gives point for non related qualification for 15 pts through VETASS, why they dont give flexibility of employment with association with qualification,,, and wt about RPL guys?? they give education points or not, if not than i dont think so they can reach 60 pts...so many doubt, so many confusiton??*


----------



## tomtomwq

jayptl said:


> Thats really ******** thing,, for just sake of minor mistake in ref letter, they shows unsuccessful result instead of requesting new letter immediately...


Interestingly, I just went through the new ACS Application guidelines and I found the instructions on the "From and End Date, and letter without End Date" removed!

It was there in the previous versions.


----------



## vamshimadisetty

Just got the +ve assessment from ACS for analyst programmer...EOI Launched.


----------



## samysunny

vamshimadisetty said:


> Just got the +ve assessment from ACS for analyst programmer...EOI Launched.


Congratulations :clap2:


----------



## samysunny

samysunny said:


> Congratulations :clap2:[/Q
> 
> 
> Whats ur time line?


----------



## vamshimadisetty

samysunny said:


> samysunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations :clap2:[/Q
> 
> 
> Whats ur time line?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks samy am really not sure about that...it was lodged by my agent
Click to expand...


----------



## eva-aus1

subscriptions.im007 said:


> It clears the ..so apart from the setback to our plans there is a risk of wasting around 2L if they don't take our experience into account while evaluating our visa application.
> 
> Looks like the story is going to unfold only when some of the visas with this new format of ACS report would be processed....not a nice situation to be in :fingerscrossed:


you are right there should be atleast one person who actually got the ACS assesment with experience reduced ,skilselect /EOI positive with claimed points , and should get visa approved finally with whole experience counted (without deducting the no of experience reduced as per ACS) to really believe what we hope


----------



## subscriptions.im007

This is always going to be the case with current employer, when you are currently in employment no employer is going to write end date, they will write working till date.....even mine was same so can expect a surprise assessment for me then when it comes around end of June


maximus_xps said:


> I got my ACS results last week. My current experience was not considered stating "Not assessable due to insufficient detail", because of which I'll lose 5 points. (hoping to get 15 points for experience)
> 
> When I contacted ACS, I was told that the reference letter did not have an ending date.
> 
> It was mentioned as 10-Jun-2010 to till date. They are not happy with till date, even though the letter had a date on the top.
> 
> Is this normal? Should we mentioned the actual date instead of till date?
> 
> My consultant says that my current experience will be considered by DIAC, if we show the same letter and the latest payslip.
> 
> Anyone who had similar experience?


----------



## mini2ran

vamshimadisetty said:


> Just got the +ve assessment from ACS for analyst programmer...EOI Launched.


Congrats vamsi!!! Can you share your timelines and the experience details ? Are you also facing the same issue as others facing?


----------



## cool_nax

tomtomwq said:


> Hi anyone has a similar case with maximus_xps's? How did you write end date for your current job?


Hi,

I am also in the same situation and my 90% of exp is with the current employer so if ACS not going to accept this end date mentioned as till date then I don't know what assessment they can do based on what.To confirm this and to check the possibility of changing the reference letter I wrote to ACS and got the below reply,, Normally when I send some query to ACS I used to get reply from their initial support staff but this time it was quite different. They forwarded my email to a particular person and he/she replied to my query like this. So from the signature of the particular XXXX person it seems like that person is my assessor not sure( signature shows Senior Case Officer - Assessments) . Anyway in the reply they mentioned that they will give a chance to produce any document if they are not happy with the one I provided.. Please find the email response i got from them..

<<<Hi



Thank you for your email.



As your application is currently with an assessor no further documentation can be added to your application at this stage.



In the event that the assessor requires further documentation in order to finalise your assessment you will be notified via email and given the chance to provide additional documentation as requested.



Regards>>>


----------



## noobrex

vamshimadisetty said:


> Just got the +ve assessment from ACS for analyst programmer...EOI Launched.


when did you logde the application ? Please tell me i logged on 12th March.


----------



## noobrex

did anyone got there results today who applied around 12th of March ?


----------



## KateRaj

ashhegde said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am Ashwini and I have applied for my PR visa through Abhinav Consultancy, Bangalore, India. My ACS Application recd date is 2-Mar-2013, its been 9 weeks now and i am still waiting - its forever in the In Progress Status - Stage 4. Anybody else who has got their ACS Assessment??
> 
> Thanks for letting me know


I have applied on 3rd March 2013, I have received the ACS result on 2nd May 2013. And i know couple of people who applied on 8th March also received the ACS letter.


----------



## akshat13

@ Cool Nax,

What i know and understand, there is no problem if we mention "Till Date" in our Exp letter. 

It depends upon our fate (In the form of Case Officer assigned) and also in case if there is no clarity/decent comments from his supervisor in case of ACS third party checking. It all depends on case to case basis.Usually if your details are up to the mark they will not mention any -ve comments.

Even ACS used to reply back if they need more clarification on your details.

It was very unfortunate what has happened with our other forum mate(Max).

so dont take any worries just keep your finger crossed for +ve assessment.
Very importantly keep up good relation (For Time Being ) with your supervisor/HR who has signed and verified your job description.


----------



## akshat13

vamshimadisetty said:


> Just got the +ve assessment from ACS for analyst programmer...EOI Launched.


BRAVO :boxing:


----------



## noobrex

anyone who applied on 11 or 12th of march got the results ?


----------



## jacobpauls

Hi All,

Those who applied for the 1st week of march and got your assessment this week could you please share ur total experience and the program code you have applied for it will give us better clarity on what basis ACS is sending out results.


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

vamshimadisetty said:


> Just got the +ve assessment from ACS for analyst programmer...EOI Launched.


Congrats Vamshi.

What bout the result format? All of your experience was considered or did they deduct mandatory 2 years wrt ACS eligibility criteria?


----------



## cool_nax

Hello All,

I have a question regading the points for Partner Skills.For claming point for partner skills is it mandatory that my partner is presently working in the closley related occupation?.To be more clear do I need to show my partner's number of years exp in the Visa application or as mentioned below only a positive assessment,Age proof and proper IELTS result is good enough. Please advise.

This is the details in 1119-Booklet 6
=========================================================
points for Partner skills
Points
If your partner is included in your application you may be awarded points if at time of
invitation, he or she:
• is able to satisfy ‘basic requirements’ including age, English language ability and
nominated occupation; and
• has obtained a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for
their nominated occupation.
Points are only available if your partner is included in your application as an applicant.
Points are not available if your partner is an Australian citizen or permanent resident.
5
Evidence to support your application
1. Obtain evidence that your partner satisfies the basic requirements:
• a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for your partner’s
nominated occupation (see ‘Self-assessment’ on page 18);
• evidence of age (see ‘points for Age’ on page 19); and
• evidence of English language ability (see page 20).
2. Your partner should provide a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority
at the time of invitation.
=========================================================


----------



## Mroks

cool_nax said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have a question regading the points for Partner Skills.For claming point for partner skills is it mandatory that my partner is presently working in the closley related occupation?.To be more clear do I need to show my partner's number of years exp in the Visa application or as mentioned below only a positive assessment,Age proof and proper IELTS result is good enough. Please advise.
> 
> This is the details in 1119-Booklet 6
> =========================================================
> points for Partner skills
> Points
> If your partner is included in your application you may be awarded points if at time of
> invitation, he or she:
> • is able to satisfy ‘basic requirements’ including age, English language ability and
> nominated occupation; and
> • has obtained a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for
> their nominated occupation.
> Points are only available if your partner is included in your application as an applicant.
> Points are not available if your partner is an Australian citizen or permanent resident.
> 5
> Evidence to support your application
> 1. Obtain evidence that your partner satisfies the basic requirements:
> • a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for your partner’s
> nominated occupation (see ‘Self-assessment’ on page 18);
> • evidence of age (see ‘points for Age’ on page 19); and
> • evidence of English language ability (see page 20).
> 2. Your partner should provide a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority
> at the time of invitation.
> =========================================================


Following text taken from immi site:
=============================
*Partner Skills*

You can receive five points if your partner meets requirements at the time you are invited to apply relating to:

age
English language ability
*a suitable skills assessment in a nominated occupation on the same Skilled Occupation List used for your application.*
You cannot receive these points if your partner is not included on your visa application, or if they are an Australian citizen or an Australian permanent resident.
===========================

Your partner needs to get 6 band each in IELTS.
Partner's Postive skill assessment


----------



## cool_nax

Mroks said:


> Following text taken from immi site:
> =============================
> *Partner Skills*
> 
> You can receive five points if your partner meets requirements at the time you are invited to apply relating to:
> 
> age
> English language ability
> *a suitable skills assessment in a nominated occupation on the same Skilled Occupation List used for your application.*
> You cannot receive these points if your partner is not included on your visa application, or if they are an Australian citizen or an Australian permanent resident.
> ===========================
> 
> Your partner needs to get 6 band each in IELTS.
> Partner's Postive skill assessment


Hi Mroks,

Thanks for the details but I dont think that I can claim point for my partner skill becasue she is a registered nurse in India and for nurses outside Auz and Nz even for applying assessment at ANMC they are asking IELTS Acadamic score of 7.0 in each band .


----------



## Mroks

cool_nax said:


> Hi Mroks,
> 
> Thanks for the details but I dont think that I can claim point for my partner skill becasue she is a registered nurse in India and for nurses outside Auz and Nz even for applying assessment at ANMC they are asking IELTS Acadamic score of 7.0 in each band .


If u are short by 5 points, u can go for 190 SS option.


----------



## vamshimadisetty

noobrex said:


> when did you logde the application ? Please tell me i logged on 12th March.



hi noobrex i have applied my ACS on 10/03/2013


----------



## venuhunev

vamshimadisetty said:


> hi noobrex i have applied my ACS on 10/03/2013


Congrats Vamsi. Would you mind sharing your outcome ? 

Venu.


----------



## day

*Query on experience*

I have a query, hope this type might be routine one for seniors.

I have applied for assessment on April 18. 
I have bachelor’s degree in Mechanical engineering, which I completed in June 2008. Though the course was completed by June 2006, backlogs were cleared off late.
I Started working as fulltime IT System Administrator from Feb-2007 till date. Here I have 6 years full time experience.
Though I am ICT minor and applied for assessment through RPL, I am worried weather I will be successful. 
Can anyone let me know how the experience between Feb-2007 to Jun 2008 treated. Will the assessment be successful.


----------



## shaikjalal

My 3rd post: applied for ACS on 11 mar, with assessor, looking at the discussions I am not sure if in your EOI you put in all your experience or just what was assessed, for me I have 9+ exp but since I could not get some on letter head, applied only for 6 odd years for ACS.
My other doubt is, in your EOI there is option to check if it's relevant to your nominated occ.
Now my nominated occ is system analyst : my actual occupation is project manager which I thought was closely related, can I claim my exp as SE as closely related to nominated occ as its a natural progression , SE , SSE, Team lead, Project Manager.
Please advise.


----------



## eva-aus1

vamshimadisetty said:


> hi noobrex i have applied my ACS on 10/03/2013



I think vamsee is relaxing and throwing party after long waited ACS .:clap2::clap2:.I am waiting for your result details from long time.:boxing:.!!!


----------



## noobrex

got 7 in each finally, now EOI tommorow. With previous ACS


----------



## josephjt

I have started a new thread for every one who had experiences reduced by ACS that way we can keep this thread for ACS processing time only.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/153972-acs-assessment-letter-problems.html

Please add your thoughts


----------



## josephjt

noobrex said:


> got 7 in each finally, now EOI tommorow. With previous ACS


Did you get your assessment ? what were the time lines ? I remember you applied around the same time I did.


----------



## noobrex

josephjt said:


> Did you get your assessment ? what were the time lines ? I remember you applied around the same time I did.


I also applied last year with a different occupation code I do have that with me I am going to file EOI with that result don't think I should need the new ACS now when I have the IELTS score finally. Slight happiness after 4 tries. God keep helping everyone.


----------



## Chetu

noobrex said:


> I also applied last year with a different occupation code I do have that with me I am going to file EOI with that result don't think I should need the new ACS now when I have the IELTS score finally. Slight happiness after 4 tries. God keep helping everyone.


Awesome news bro congrats  happy for you


----------



## noobrex

You know the best part of IELTS result was getting 8.5 in writing.


----------



## mohitgoel

Today my application moved to "In Progress" Stage-4. Hope to get the results soon. How much time it takes to move to stage 5... :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jacobpauls

27th April IELTS Results out 
Is 7.5 a good score with 3.11 years exp applied for Software Developer
L-8 , R-7, S-7,W-7 O-7.5


----------



## josephjt

noobrex said:


> You know the best part of IELTS result was getting 8.5 in writing.


That is awesome!


----------



## josephjt

mohitgoel said:


> Today my application moved to "In Progress" Stage-4. Hope to get the results soon. How much time it takes to move to stage 5... :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:



With in 2 days max.


----------



## ashhegde

I finally got my ACS Assessment - " Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code" however they have also stated "The following employment after September 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code." not sure what this means! i have shown around 6.7 yrs of relevant experience, however per the statement, they have considered only 8months as equivalent to BA??? Should i contest this? I am confused and worried.

Also my IELTS results will be out tomorrow, so seems like things are finally moving, in the right direction.. that i will have to wait and watch


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

noobrex said:


> I also applied last year with a different occupation code I do have that with me I am going to file EOI with that result don't think I should need the new ACS now when I have the IELTS score finally. Slight happiness after 4 tries. God keep helping everyone.


Congrats buddy. All the best for yout EOI


----------



## samysunny

ashhegde said:


> I finally got my ACS Assessment - " Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code" however they have also stated "The following employment after September 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code." not sure what this means! i have shown around 6.7 yrs of relevant experience, however per the statement, they have considered only 8months as equivalent to BA??? Should i contest this? I am confused and worried.
> 
> Also my IELTS results will be out tomorrow, so seems like things are finally moving, in the right direction.. that i will have to wait and watch


I will almost have same situation. But if u find any solution, plz do let me know.


----------



## noobrex

ashhegde said:


> I finally got my ACS Assessment - " Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code" however they have also stated "The following employment after September 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code." not sure what this means! i have shown around 6.7 yrs of relevant experience, however per the statement, they have considered only 8months as equivalent to BA??? Should i contest this? I am confused and worried.
> 
> Also my IELTS results will be out tomorrow, so seems like things are finally moving, in the right direction.. that i will have to wait and watch


IELTS results are out, check on IELTS site


----------



## josephjt

ashhegde said:


> I finally got my ACS Assessment - " Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code" however they have also stated "The following employment after September 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code." not sure what this means! i have shown around 6.7 yrs of relevant experience, however per the statement, they have considered only 8months as equivalent to BA??? Should i contest this? I am confused and worried.
> 
> Also my IELTS results will be out tomorrow, so seems like things are finally moving, in the right direction.. that i will have to wait and watch



What are your educational qualifications ?


----------



## jacobpauls

ashhegde said:


> I finally got my ACS Assessment - " Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code" however they have also stated "The following employment after September 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code." not sure what this means! i have shown around 6.7 yrs of relevant experience, however per the statement, they have considered only 8months as equivalent to BA??? Should i contest this? I am confused and worried.
> 
> Also my IELTS results will be out tomorrow, so seems like things are finally moving, in the right direction.. that i will have to wait and watch




Ashwini you can check the ielts results now ...its already out...
Congo for getting the ACS results


----------



## praskr

where to check ielts results for british council test takers for 27th april ?
i am unable to view mine on site https://results.ielts.org .Is this only for idp test takers?


----------



## bliss

praskr said:


> where to check ielts results for british council test takers for 27th april ?
> i am unable to view mine on site https://results.ielts.org .Is this only for idp test takers?


Yes, That is only for IDP takers, I am not sure but I guess you can check on https://ielts.britishcouncil.org/CheckResults.aspx


----------



## venuhunev

mohitgoel said:


> Today my application moved to "In Progress" Stage-4. Hope to get the results soon. How much time it takes to move to stage 5... :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


All the best. You will it receive it today or by monday. Please let us know when yours moved to Stage 4.


----------



## vamshimadisetty

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Congrats Vamshi.
> 
> What bout the result format? All of your experience was considered or did they deduct mandatory 2 years wrt ACS eligibility criteria?


Hey Chinnu,

I did'nt have to go thru all this as i completed my masters in Australia and also have a masters in India but no experience in IT. It came positive so thats good


----------



## vamshimadisetty

noobrex said:


> You know the best part of IELTS result was getting 8.5 in writing.


Wow congrats mate...so you applying with 60 or 65 points?


----------



## vamshimadisetty

eva-aus1 said:


> I think vamsee is relaxing and throwing party after long waited ACS .:clap2::clap2:.I am waiting for your result details from long time.:boxing:.!!!


Hey Eva,

thanks a lot..yeah mate i was slaushed yeaterday night...waited long for the result...Hey i have a masters in australlia and also from india so i did not need the experience. i qualified with 60 points


----------



## vamshimadisetty

This is how the result is
"Thank you for your ICT skills assessment, which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 10 March 2013.

Your ICT skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the
ANZSCO Code.

Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:

Your Master of Information Systems Management from **********University of Technology completed July 2010
has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing

Your Master of Science in Computer Science from **********University completed July 2001 has been assessed as
comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing

Your Bachelor of Science from *********University completed April 1999 has been assessed as comparable to an
AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing"


----------



## SunnyK

*ACS Query?/*

Hi All, 

My application has moved to Stage 3 asking for more Employment references which describe my roles and responsiblities. I have a few queries in this regard. It would be great if some one responds them..


1. My Company does not provide any detailed roles and responsibilities in the employment proof. What should be done in this case?

2. Is it ok if we provide this details for the current employment. Or should it be provided for all the employments with multiple organisations?

3. My previous company does'nt exist anymore. How do I get my roles and responsibilities detailed to ACS now? 


Thanks,
Sunny


----------



## samysunny

Any results today?


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

vamshimadisetty said:


> This is how the result is
> "Thank you for your ICT skills assessment, which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 10 March 2013.
> 
> Your ICT skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the
> ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Master of Information Systems Management from **********University of Technology completed July 2010
> has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing
> 
> Your Master of Science in Computer Science from **********University completed July 2001 has been assessed as
> comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing
> 
> Your Bachelor of Science from *********University completed April 1999 has been assessed as comparable to an
> AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing"


Thanks for the update Vamshi. These days we have become curious about almost every ACS result and you know the reason too


----------



## ashhegde

josephjt said:


> What are your educational qualifications ?


I am a BBM Grad & Oracle Univ Certified Siebel Product & Pricing Configurator


----------



## ashhegde

noobrex said:


> IELTS results are out, check on IELTS site


So yay to me, i got an 8 on my IELTS


Listening	Reading	Writing	Speaking	Overall
8.5 8.0 7.0 8.5 8.0


----------



## eva-aus1

vamshimadisetty said:


> This is how the result is
> "Thank you for your ICT skills assessment, which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 10 March 2013.
> 
> Your ICT skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the
> ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Master of Information Systems Management from **********University of Technology completed July 2010
> has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing
> 
> Your Master of Science in Computer Science from **********University completed July 2001 has been assessed as
> comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing
> 
> Your Bachelor of Science from *********University completed April 1999 has been assessed as comparable to an
> AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing"




ohh alright..I thought may be you had to give experience also.. anyways all the best for your EOI !!


----------



## jayptl

u got gr88 score?? how u got this score?? which centre in india??

I think u must b from english medicum school enviornment to see yor score..


----------



## jayptl

hi ther

u got huge gap around 9 year after master and before Aus master??

ACS still assess yor education?? no need experience?? why??

how u got 60??


----------



## jayptl

Hi guys..

how u got 7 each?? I m really fed up with this exam after giving more than 10 trial... totally sick with this bloody exam

wasting huge money and time with frustration more and more... *kahi ka nahi chhoda*
wt to do plz help??


----------



## gentoo

I have submitted my application on 7th March and it's still with assessor... It's more than 9 weeks now.. I really don't know what's wrong..


----------



## vamshimadisetty

jayptl said:


> hi ther
> 
> u got huge gap around 9 year after master and before Aus master??
> 
> ACS still assess yor education?? no need experience?? why??
> 
> how u got 60??



Hey jay,

I need not show any experience because i completed my masters in Australia 

15 At least a Bachelor Degree
10 IELTS(All bands 7)
25 33 – 39(AGE)
5 Minimum two years full-time (Australian study requirement)
5 Partner Skills

Thats a total of 60 points.


----------



## vamshimadisetty

eva-aus1 said:


> ohh alright..I thought may be you had to give experience also.. anyways all the best for your EOI !!


Thanks Eva...wish you good luck too


----------



## eva-aus1

jayptl said:


> Hi guys..
> 
> how u got 7 each?? I m really fed up with this exam after giving more than 10 trial... totally sick with this bloody exam
> 
> wasting huge money and time with frustration more and more... *kahi ka nahi chhoda*
> wt to do plz help??


its case with many .. IELTS all 7 is a tough game.. one of my friend got advise from IDP delegate that ..if you appear in a centre where native speakers(not Indians) conducts exam you can ensure atleast your speaking and writing score wont be reduced ... 

I got L-7.5,R-8.5,S-7.5,O-7.5 but writing - 6.5 ..I am planning to try once more if its turning down on another part next time i will just leave it and try for SS!!


----------



## vamshimadisetty

gentoo said:


> I have submitted my application on 7th March and it's still with assessor... It's more than 9 weeks now.. I really don't know what's wrong..


Hey gentoo, are you sure your application never moved to stage 3, because i already got mine yesterday and i had applied on the 10th march.


----------



## ashhegde

gentoo said:


> I have submitted my application on 7th March and it's still with assessor... It's more than 9 weeks now.. I really don't know what's wrong..



Dont worry, your assessment should be coming through soon, mine was submitted on 2nd march and i got the results yesterday! So hang in there


----------



## praskr

Hi any one who took ielts from british council got results .I am unable to view my results online .
I took test in hyderabad india.


----------



## ashhegde

praskr said:


> Hi any one who took ielts from british council got results .I am unable to view my results online .
> I took test in hyderabad india.


Had taken it from IDP at the Blore center, have got my results!


----------



## Chetu

ashhegde said:


> Dont worry, your assessment should be coming through soon, mine was submitted on 2nd march and i got the results yesterday! So hang in there


Congrats .. What date have they put in your acs results letter? That is from which date they say you are skilled employment is skilled


----------



## ashhegde

Chetu said:


> Congrats .. What date have they put in your acs results letter? That is from which date they say you are skilled employment is skilled


I am still sorting that out... there are quite a few confusions - they have given it as Sep 2012 which is incorrect..given that i have 7+ yrs of experience and havent changed any jobs or roles in Sept 2012


----------



## KateRaj

noobrex said:


> You know the best part of IELTS result was getting 8.5 in writing.


Wow.. Awesome.. Kidos..


----------



## KateRaj

ashhegde said:


> I am still sorting that out... there are quite a few confusions - they have given it as Sep 2012 which is incorrect..given that i have 7+ yrs of experience and havent changed any jobs or roles in Sept 2012


If you have an ICT minor degree which is not related to your applied ANZCO code then they will deduct 5 yrs exp from your total exp, saying that you met the eligibility on that day.


----------



## Mroks

praskr said:


> Hi any one who took ielts from british council got results .I am unable to view my results online .
> I took test in hyderabad india.


British council usually declares the result after 12:00 noon, while IDP sends the result through sms at around 9 am. In case there is delay in displaying result by British council, they will inform on their site.


----------



## jayptl

wts the diff betwn

Diploma in major ICT and Bachlor in ICT minor???????????


----------



## ashhegde

KateRaj said:


> If you have an ICT minor degree which is not related to your applied ANZCO code then they will deduct 5 yrs exp from your total exp, saying that you met the eligibility on that day.


Not quite sure i got you..


----------



## noobrex

Did anyone get the results today ? 

i did not applied on 12th March


----------



## noobrex

praskr said:


> Hi any one who took ielts from british council got results .I am unable to view my results online .
> I took test in hyderabad india.


goto results.ielts.org and get your results do put https:// before the link.


----------



## jayptl

Can u tell me if ACS deducts experience with ICT minor, than many people got approved through RPL and went to Aus who dont have proper qualification like 12 standard..

Than why ACS doesnt deduct their experience?? 
reply with authentic answer


----------



## noobrex

Any update on ACS results ?


----------



## jayptl

Noobrex


cool down....


----------



## dragoman

noobrex said:


> Any update on ACS results ?


Seems like ACS has become a mad house lately ... First taking ages to give the results and then secondly giving bizarre assessment letters ! 

My friends till last year got results within a month ..& with all there exp considered even if it was not an ICT degree ! 

Again as I mentioned before , its because of pathetic Job market situation in OZ currently ..! 

Dragoman


----------



## jacobpauls

Hi All,
Just found from my cousultant that I have 4 years of exp as Software Developer and hence ACS will not give me points as I need 5 years in total. To claim points I need to get 8 in all sections for IELTS. Is there any other option left or shall I give up .

I have applied for ACS on MArch 12 did not expect this situation from ACS now I have stopped refreshing the ACS status page 

I have R-7, W-7,S-7,L-8 O-7.5


----------



## eva-aus1

jacobpauls said:


> Hi All,
> Just found from my cousultant that I have 4 years of exp as Software Developer and hence ACS will not give me points as I need 5 years in total. To claim points I need to get 8 in all sections for IELTS. Is there any other option left or shall I give up .
> 
> I have applied for ACS on MArch 12 did not expect this situation from ACS now I have stopped refreshing the ACS status page
> 
> I have R-7, W-7,S-7,L-8 O-7.5


I think you need 5 years exp.. else partner skill you can try

wer did you appear for ielts??


----------



## jacobpauls

eva-aus1 said:


> I think you need 5 years exp.. else partner skill you can try
> 
> wer did you appear for ielts??


 i will have to wait for 1 year then... I have my bachelors in IT 
Partner again 1 year i thought i ll get the visa and then get married 
I wrote the IELTS in IDP


----------



## tobeaussie

:focus:


ashhegde said:


> I am still sorting that out... there are quite a few confusions - they have given it as Sep 2012 which is incorrect..given that i have 7+ yrs of experience and havent changed any jobs or roles in Sept 2012


The date in your letter says so because your education should have been assessed as ICT minor in closely related field. Let me guess

Your joining date is sep 2006 due to your education according to ACS you met their skills eligibility on sep 2012 and anything after that should be considered as skilled as per ACS. 

We all know this is ridiculous but tats their new rule


----------



## noobrex

So did anyone got the results, just curious I filed ACS on 12 march


----------



## mrtravelman

ChinnuBangalore said:


> I completed my Bachelor of Engineering in Computer Science and Information Technology in the year of 2005 and started working in the field of Software testing from June 2006.
> 
> Your Bachelor of Technology in Computer Science & Information Technology from Jawaharlal Nehru Technological University completed April 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> 
> Your Diploma in Computer Engineering from State Board of Technical Education & Training completed May 2002 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing
> 
> The following employment after June 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 06/06 to 09/09 (3yrs 3mths)
> Position: xxxxxxxx
> Employer: xxxxxxxx
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 09/09 to 02/13 (3yrs 5mths)
> Position: xxxxxxxxx
> Employer: xxxxxxxxx
> Country: INDIA


I got exactly same assessment. Exactly two years were removed from my experience and I don't understand why. I did read most of the similar problems and the pattern is that they all received their letters after May 2013 .. looks like some crappy rule is induced from 1st may.


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

mrtravelman said:


> I got exactly same assessment. Exactly two years were removed from my experience and I don't understand why. I did read most of the similar problems and the pattern is that they all received their letters after May 2013 .. looks like some crappy rule is induced from 1st may.


true. I don't understand how in the world ACS can decide our fate. 

I paid the price for not completing my ACS assessment last year. Nothing more to say


----------



## Chetu

ChinnuBangalore said:


> true. I don't understand how in the world ACS can decide our fate.
> 
> I paid the price for not completing my ACS assessment last year. Nothing more to say


Same here :/ .. I wasted time trying to get all proper docs from previous employers , could have just got it done with stat decs  and gotten the ACS result letter earlier . 


ChinnuBangalore , 

I see your VIC SS is ack'd , but would you stand a chance to get VIC approval before 20th May when effectively 2613 will be closed ?


----------



## dragoman

ChinnuBanglore , Chetu , mrtravelman or those who got thier assessments in May ..

Did you mention TILL DATE for your current employment ?

I know one case in this forum whose complete exp for current company was not counted as he didn't mention a specific date in the letter! ( Which is RIDICULOUS) 

Reason I am worried as already I have lost atleast 2 yrs of Exp and I am employed with current company for last 4 yrs ... If I loose 6yrs ! Man I am so F**** ! 

Then good bye OZ dreams ! 

Dragoman


----------



## dragoman

mrtravelman said:


> I got exactly same assessment. Exactly two years were removed from my experience and I don't understand why. I did read most of the similar problems and the pattern is that they all received their letters after May 2013 .. looks like some crappy rule is induced from 1st may.


And we were the first unlucky ones to get affected !


----------



## eva-aus1

anyone of you submitted EOI with this result?? just wnat to know what crap now DIAC will play!! I am so fed up!!!


----------



## cool_nax

eva-aus1 said:


> anyone of you submitted EOI with this result?? just wnat to know what crap now DIAC will play!! I am so fed up!!!


Did anyone called DIAC and checked whether we can claim our total exp or only the eligibility date which ACS shown in the assessment?.


----------



## dragoman

cool_nax said:


> Did anyone called DIAC and checked whether we can claim our total exp or only the eligibility date which ACS shown in the assessment?.


"Only employment completed after the date you have met the ACS requirements will be counted as skilled employment. Please see the Summary of Criteria for additional information."

This is what the new Devil is in our fate ! Quite self explanatory and don't understand why DIAC will have a different opinion from ACS ! 

Although I am still hoping for the best !

Dragoman


----------



## josephjt

dragoman said:


> "Only employment completed after the date you have met the ACS requirements will be counted as skilled employment. Please see the Summary of Criteria for additional information."
> 
> This is what the new Devil is in our fate ! Quite self explanatory and don't understand why DIAC will have a different opinion from ACS !
> 
> Although I am still hoping for the best !
> 
> Dragoman


Yes, but i wonder why ACS recognized complete experience for all the applicants till now. Do you think that it should be brought to the attention of DIAC that there has been a change in the way ACS does their assessment in the middle of an year with no prior notice ?


----------



## dragoman

josephjt said:


> Yes, but i wonder why ACS recognized complete experience for all the applicants till now. Do you think that it should be brought to the attention of DIAC that there has been a change in the way ACS does their assessment in the middle of an year with no prior notice ?


Absolutely correct ... The timing of this change is surprising specially when so many applicants are in the race to file the EOI before July 1 2013 as we never know what other changes would take affect after July 1 .

There should be a notice of atleast 3-4 months before getting the new rule rolling out ... Yes I agree , we should form a group and get this addressed with DIAC.

Dragaman


----------



## Chetu

dragoman said:


> Absolutely correct ... The timing of this change is surprising specially when so many applicants are in the race to file the EOI before July 1 2013 as we never know what other changes would take affect after July 1 .
> 
> There should be a notice of atleast 3-4 months before getting the new rule rolling out ... Yes I agree , we should form a group and get this addressed with DIAC.
> 
> Dragaman


I and tobeaussie and others have already called DIAC several times and needless to say they are aware of how the results letters are worded by ACS now , moreover we were told we can claim full points with right proof . I would advise you guys ask DIAC to and see if there is any change in opinion . 

PS: How much time does VIC SS take for approval ?


----------



## dragoman

dragoman said:


> ChinnuBanglore , Chetu , mrtravelman or those who got thier assessments in May ..
> 
> Did you mention TILL DATE for your current employment ?
> 
> I know one case in this forum whose complete exp for current company was not counted as he didn't mention a specific date in the letter! ( Which is RIDICULOUS)
> 
> Reason I am worried as already I have lost atleast 2 yrs of Exp and I am employed with current company for last 4 yrs ... If I loose 6yrs ! Man I am so F**** !
> 
> Then good bye OZ dreams !
> 
> Dragoman


Chetu can you answer my this query please ?


----------



## Chetu

Yes I did have till date in mine, but ACS takes the letter on which the date was made ( date on top left corner usually ) as to date when start date is mentioned and end date is "Till date"


----------



## dragoman

Chetu said:


> Yes I did have till date in mine, but ACS takes the letter on which the date was made ( date on top left corner usually ) as to date when start date is mentioned and end date is "Till date"


Thanks Chetu .. I had the date mentioned on the top left corner . so some relief as of now atleast . 

I am expecting my results by next week! I am now even more nervous then IELTS , got my required score in second attempt.

Atleast IELTS gives you a second / third / fourth .... chance , but here u get doomed instantly. 


Dragoman


----------



## Chetu

dragoman said:


> "Only employment completed after the date you have met the ACS requirements will be counted as skilled employment. Please see the Summary of Criteria for additional information."
> 
> This is what the new Devil is in our fate ! Quite self explanatory and don't understand why DIAC will have a different opinion from ACS !
> 
> Although I am still hoping for the best !
> 
> Dragoman


From Where did you get the above text in quotes ?


----------



## mini2ran

Latest occupation ceiling report updated"

2613	Software and Applications Programmers	5160	4902

Still 250 slots available for may next round.

Hope everyone in forum gets the invite


----------



## mini2ran

hi All,

Need a help on the EOI. Below is the issue i am facing and need your advice:

Me and my Spouse applied for ACS and waiting for results. Below are the details:
Mine:
ACS - 7th march 2013 - waiting for results
IELTS - 6 in each module

Spouse:
ACS- 24th April 2013- expecting before June 2013
IELTS - 7 in each module

Concern is My spouse is planning to quit the job in india and planning to join me here. As per the recent ACS format( i am yet to get ACS letter), I cannot apply as primary applicant due to the points i am missing for my experience.

My Spouse with out experience points but with Partner skills can get the 60 points and apply. Since My spouse is quiting the job and coming to join me here for job search on 457 dependent visa. Can my spouse still be primary applicant with out having job in india and searching for job in Oz?
Once we get the Invitation, will the CO cause any issue of no job being primary applicant?

Can some one please share any information as i am in real dilema on proceeding further.

TIA.

Regards,
Mini


----------



## Chetu

mini2ran said:


> hi All,
> 
> Need a help on the EOI. Below is the issue i am facing and need your advice:
> 
> Me and my Spouse applied for ACS and waiting for results. Below are the details:
> Mine:
> ACS - 7th march 2013 - waiting for results
> IELTS - 6 in each module
> 
> Spouse:
> ACS- 24th April 2013- expecting before June 2013
> IELTS - 7 in each module
> 
> Concern is My spouse is planning to quit the job in india and planning to join me here. As per the recent ACS format( i am yet to get ACS letter), I cannot apply as primary applicant due to the points i am missing for my experience.
> 
> My Spouse with out experience points but with Partner skills can get the 60 points and apply. Since My spouse is quiting the job and coming to join me here for job search on 457 dependent visa. Can my spouse still be primary applicant with out having job in india and searching for job in Oz?
> Once we get the Invitation, will the CO cause any issue of no job being primary applicant?
> 
> Can some one please share any information as i am in real dilema on proceeding further.
> 
> TIA.
> 
> Regards,
> Mini


Hi Mini
My gut feeling is that it shouldn't matter whether a person is in his latest job per his EOI or not ,because any points given till you get an invite is on the basis that you are still in the same job , if one quits his job b4 an EOI invite then he/she must fill in the end date for that job - usually u leave the end date for your current job blank as per info on eoi page . So CO shouldn't be worried neither do you . 

Best thing call DIAC and ask  and wait for my some more inputs here . 

Good luck


----------



## jayptl

If This happens and rules implemented by ACS 

than I think so majority IT guys fuk up with going to Aus.....

I think its better Aus priority should be second thing, cant relly on Aus only due to unexpected changes of immigration..


----------



## mini2ran

Chetu said:


> Hi Mini
> My gut feeling is that it shouldn't matter whether a person is in his latest job per his EOI or not ,because any points given till you get an invite is on the basis that you are still in the same job , if one quits his job b4 an EOI invite then he/she must fill in the end date for that job - usually u leave the end date for your current job blank as per info on eoi page . So CO shouldn't be worried neither do you .
> 
> Best thing call DIAC and ask  and wait for my some more inputs here .
> 
> Good luck


thanks Chaitu.. Any clue DIAC will be working today or if so what is the working timings please...


----------



## Chetu

Monday to Friday 9 to 4 .. Today and tmrw
Are holidays


----------



## austrotter

I have been stalking this forum for like EVER. Great to see the forum seniors helping people out with their queries. I have one as well.

I applied for ACS on 8 April 2013 (Awaiting Assessment around June first week)
Have Applied as Software Engineer 261313?
Bachelors in BTech IT from reputed university in India
Completing 2 years study in June 2013
I have 2 years of work-ex from India
IELTS : L:8,R:8.5,W:8.5, S:8.0

I am waiting to be assessed as a Software Engineer, but have only 2 years work ex in the IT field. Moreover, I still havent understood the changes that ACS considers (heard 2 years were not considered)  sad to hear that. Could someone clarify that for me please?

I current have 50 points and with ACS assessment, will get a total of 65 for the EoI. Fingers crossed


----------



## ashik

tobeaussie said:


> Hi
> 
> The information I have posted is based on the information from ACS which you also know and chat with DIAC. This is also inferred from my case below.
> 
> 
> I have work experience of 5 years starting April 08, and my results say that only after April 12 is my experience considered in ACS. According to ACS 4 years experience is the time taken for my education to be eligible for skill assessment. Which is what has been written and said.
> 
> Hence if only 1 year of experience was actually considered then my ACS would not have been successful which it is now. Hence I feel no problem with claiming the complete experience. To top it up I had a chat with DIAC and they did tell me what I posted.
> 
> Hence my opinion on this is as said.. If any seniors can comment on this or you can verify from another source it will be good.
> 
> Also booklet 6 in immigration does not say that work experience needs to be assessed. They only say that it needs to be relevant and needs to be proved using employment and other proofs, the skill assessing authority opinion can also be sought. This leads me to believe that the requirement is not to assess the experience but suitability of the experience for Australia.
> 
> I could not find any other guys apart from me And you who have hit results yesterday and today who have this problem. My friend exactly same scenario as mine got Assessment one month back all details same only tat additional line omitted.
> 
> Hope this clarifies my reasoning.




Hi all,

I am Ashik from India and I too have completed my ACS assessment and and IELTS. I have a total of 6.5 years experience from Aug 2006 in IT. However I received my ACS results on 8th May and I could see that the ACS has mentioned that only my experience after Aug 2010 would be equated as experience in the relevant field.

I came across your posts here and I now I have a better understanding of what is happening. Thanks for the clarity provided. However I am applying through an agency in India and my agent says that DIAC might consider only my experience after Aug 2010 as mentioned in the ACS result an hence I may not be able to score any point for my experience (2.5 years after Aug 2010).

I have mailed DIAC regarding this and I await their reply. I will post if I have more updates. Please feel free to share more details if you find any. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## venuhunev

ashik said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am Ashik from India and I too have completed my ACS assessment and and IELTS. I have a total of 6.5 years experience from Aug 2006 in IT. However I received my ACS results on 8th May and I could see that the ACS has mentioned that only my experience after Aug 2010 would be equated as experience in the relevant field.
> 
> I came across your posts here and I now I have a better understanding of what is happening. Thanks for the clarity provided. However I am applying through an agency in India and my agent says that DIAC might consider only my experience after Aug 2010 as mentioned in the ACS result an hence I may not be able to score any point for my experience (2.5 years after Aug 2010).
> 
> I have mailed DIAC regarding this and I await their reply. I will post if I have more updates. Please feel free to share more details if you find any. Thanks in advance!!


Hi Ashik, Please share when you have info from DIAC. It would help everyone in the forum. Could you please tell abt your bachelor degree ? I think yours was considered as Minor and they neede 5 yrs of experience.


----------



## tobeaussie

ashik said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am Ashik from India and I too have completed my ACS assessment and and IELTS. I have a total of 6.5 years experience from Aug 2006 in IT. However I received my ACS results on 8th May and I could see that the ACS has mentioned that only my experience after Aug 2010 would be equated as experience in the relevant field.
> 
> I came across your posts here and I now I have a better understanding of what is happening. Thanks for the clarity provided. However I am applying through an agency in India and my agent says that DIAC might consider only my experience after Aug 2010 as mentioned in the ACS result an hence I may not be able to score any point for my experience (2.5 years after Aug 2010).
> 
> I have mailed DIAC regarding this and I await their reply. I will post if I have more updates. Please feel free to share more details if you find any. Thanks in advance!!


No worries all agents play safe as the application clearly states so. However call DIAC and get the required information they are really helpful. 

There is a element of risk and if you are okay to wait you can choose to till next year for some clarity as there are only 200 odd invitations left. 

My 2 cents is that I have discussed with DIAC and I have applied, I may be on the wrong side of the risk but I have taken it and hope for the best. 

Also unless your agent is a MARA registered agent believing or not believing the person is if no consequence. I personally had gone to a best agent in city namely y axis and the responses they gave me pissed me off. They said my existing Australian visa will get cancelled the moment I apply for the ACS assessment . They are a joke in the name of immigration consultant. Hence I decided to donut myself.

Bottom line do not believe your agent unless he shows you proof and he is a MARA agent. They are simply playing safe and don't want to take risk in this new ACS FORMAT that's all.


----------



## ashik

venuhunev said:


> Hi Ashik, Please share when you have info from DIAC. It would help everyone in the forum. Could you please tell abt your bachelor degree ? I think yours was considered as Minor and they neede 5 yrs of experience.


Mine is a Bachelor in Engineering from Anna university and ACS has been assesed to be comparable with toan AQF Bachelor degree with a major in computing


----------



## venuhunev

ashik said:


> Mine is a Bachelor in Engineering from Anna university and ACS has been assesed to be comparable with toan AQF Bachelor degree with a major in computing


Was yours ECE or CSE or IT ? I think they need only 2 yrs when you have bachelor major in computing, right ?


----------



## ashik

tobeaussie said:


> No worries all agents play safe as the application clearly states so. However call DIAC and get the required information they are really helpful.
> 
> There is a element of risk and if you are okay to wait you can choose to till next year for some clarity as there are only 200 odd invitations left.
> 
> My 2 cents is that I have discussed with DIAC and I have applied, I may be on the wrong side of the risk but I have taken it and hope for the best.
> 
> Also unless your agent is a MARA registered agent believing or not believing the person is if no consequence. I personally had gone to a best agent in city namely y axis and the responses they gave me pissed me off. They said my existing Australian visa will get cancelled the moment I apply for the ACS assessment . They are a joke in the name of immigration consultant. Hence I decided to donut myself.
> 
> Bottom line do not believe your agent unless he shows you proof and he is a MARA agent. They are simply playing safe and don't want to take risk in this new ACS FORMAT that's all.


I am actually appling via the same y-axis.....but as you say till I hear from DIAC I cannot realy decide on what to do.

My case is if my full experince is considered then I qualify for all states in Australia....but if my first 4 years are not considered then I qualify for Victoria with a state sponsorhip...do you have any suggestions for me on is it worth applying only for Victoria state????....Can I have your email id so that I can discuss my case in more details if needed....


----------



## ashik

venuhunev said:


> Was yours ECE or CSE or IT ? I think they need only 2 yrs when you have bachelor major in computing, right ?



Mine is a degree in ECE...so I guess that is why they deducted 4 years


----------



## tobeaussie

ashik said:


> I am actually appling via the same y-axis.....but as you say till I hear from DIAC I cannot realy decide on what to do.
> 
> My case is if my full experince is considered then I qualify for all states in Australia....but if my first 4 years are not considered then I qualify for Victoria with a state sponsorhip...do you have any suggestions for me on is it worth applying only for Victoria state????....Can I have your email id so that I can discuss my case in more details if needed....


Oops sorry mate about my earlier comment on y axis, may be it is my personal experience only and they are good as said. If you can get state sponsorship go ahead and get it it is best to be on less risky side .

It is all the same except that you may have to find a job in melbourne and as per my experience there are a good number of jobs in melbourne. So if you have luxury of time go get the state sponsorship. The only downside I see is that the application process wil Ne delayed a little more that's all.


----------



## venuhunev

ashik said:


> Mine is a degree in ECE...so I guess that is why they deducted 4 years


Mine too ECE from Anna university.... have applied for 261313 code.... if they count 4 years to assess for me as well, i also need to opt for SS to get 60 points...


----------



## Sai Smile

Thanks for the info it was really helpful if you can let me know on which email Id you have forwarded the enquiry for clarification will be highly appreciated





ashik said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am Ashik from India and I too have completed my ACS assessment and and IELTS. I have a total of 6.5 years experience from Aug 2006 in IT. However I received my ACS results on 8th May and I could see that the ACS has mentioned that only my experience after Aug 2010 would be equated as experience in the relevant field.
> 
> I came across your posts here and I now I have a better understanding of what is happening. Thanks for the clarity provided. However I am applying through an agency in India and my agent says that DIAC might consider only my experience after Aug 2010 as mentioned in the ACS result an hence I may not be able to score any point for my experience (2.5 years after Aug 2010).
> 
> I have mailed DIAC regarding this and I await their reply. I will post if I have more updates. Please feel free to share more details if you find any. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## ashik

I had sent my mail to [email protected]

I took it from one of the blogs...I hope it is still active...


----------



## ashhegde

ashik said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am Ashik from India and I too have completed my ACS assessment and and IELTS. I have a total of 6.5 years experience from Aug 2006 in IT. However I received my ACS results on 8th May and I could see that the ACS has mentioned that only my experience after Aug 2010 would be equated as experience in the relevant field.
> 
> I came across your posts here and I now I have a better understanding of what is happening. Thanks for the clarity provided. However I am applying through an agency in India and my agent says that DIAC might consider only my experience after Aug 2010 as mentioned in the ACS result an hence I may not be able to score any point for my experience (2.5 years after Aug 2010).
> 
> I have mailed DIAC regarding this and I await their reply. I will post if I have more updates. Please feel free to share more details if you find any. Thanks in advance!!



I am going through exactly similar situation, i have applied to Abhinav Consultants who are checking with their Australian Counterparts, ACS and trying to sort out my assessment, am being told that ACS has been deducting 2-5 yrs from work experience if the education qualification does not match with the Applied ICT major.. its frustrating, but there's only so much that you can do,

While i will continue to follow up with my consultants, and keep you posted on how my application goes, please keep me posted on what is the outcome of your application! 

Hoping and praying for the best!


----------



## Heizeberg

austrotter said:


> I have been stalking this forum for like EVER. Great to see the forum seniors helping people out with their queries. I have one as well.
> 
> I applied for ACS on 8 April 2013 (Awaiting Assessment around June first week)
> Have Applied as Software Engineer 261313?
> Bachelors in BTech IT from reputed university in India
> Completing 2 years study in June 2013
> I have 2 years of work-ex from India
> IELTS : L:8,R:8.5,W:8.5, S:8.0
> 
> I am waiting to be assessed as a Software Engineer, but have only 2 years work ex in the IT field. Moreover, I still havent understood the changes that ACS considers (heard 2 years were not considered)  sad to hear that. Could someone clarify that for me please?
> 
> I current have 50 points and with ACS assessment, will get a total of 65 for the EoI. Fingers crossed


I think this new rule change won't affect people who are not claiming points for work exp, assuming you are one as you have filed with 2 years experience so you should be fine. ACS will use your 2 years experience to deem you as suitable for migration but won't give you work exp points. With that IELTS score you get 65 points so you don't need exp anyways.

As a side note please people *do not use this thread to discuss IELTS or ask about what your partner needs to do to get skills recognition*, keep this ACS related only.


----------



## divyap

Heizeberg said:


> I think this new rule change won't affect people who are not claiming points for work exp, assuming you are one as you have filed with 2 years experience so you should be fine. ACS will use your 2 years experience to deem you as suitable for migration but won't give you work exp points. With that IELTS score you get 65 points so you don't need exp anyways.
> 
> As a side note please people *do not use this thread to discuss IELTS or ask about what your partner needs to do to get skills recognition*, keep this ACS related only.


This is absolutely wrong.. Having a positive assessment itself mean u hv 2 yrs exp if your degree is ITC related. Please better stop spreading false sentiments/knowledge if you are not fully aware of things.....

As per Daic, your +ve assessment will fetch u 2 yrs and add ur left out exp and then lodge your EOI. 

Things are he still the same..


----------



## ashhegde

divyap said:


> This is absolutely wrong.. Having a positive assessment itself mean u hv 2 yrs exp if your degree is ITC related. Please better stop spreading false sentiments/knowledge if you are not fully aware of things.....
> 
> As per Daic, your +ve assessment will fetch u 2 yrs and add ur left out exp and then lodge your EOI.
> 
> Things are he still the same..


Hi Divya, is there any website where this is mentioned? "As per Daic, your +ve assessment will fetch u 2 yrs and add ur left out exp and then lodge your EOI" I wasnt aware that a +ve assessment from ACS will fetch 2 yrs???


----------



## Chetu

divyap said:


> This is absolutely wrong.. Having a positive assessment itself mean u hv 2 yrs exp if your degree is ITC related. Please better stop spreading false sentiments/knowledge if you are not fully aware of things.....
> 
> As per Daic, your +ve assessment will fetch u 2 yrs and add ur left out exp and then lodge your EOI.
> 
> Things are he still the same..


Sorry to say but I think what you said is not seen or heard by any of us on Diac site or anywhere ... But I am sure you have your sources , which if you can share will be great


----------



## Heizeberg

divyap said:


> This is absolutely wrong.. Having a positive assessment itself mean u hv 2 yrs exp if your degree is ITC related. Please better stop spreading false sentiments/knowledge if you are not fully aware of things.....
> 
> As per Daic, your +ve assessment will fetch u 2 yrs and add ur left out exp and then lodge your EOI.
> 
> Things are he still the same..


Sorry but you probably shouldn't comment on things without fully understanding them. DIAC gives points for a minimum of 3 years work experience so why are you fitting over 2 years? Our friend was asking about how his case will get affected by the _seemingly_ undocumented rule changes by the ACS which will consider you fit for migration only when you have 2 years experience, but won't give points for 3 years experience. Just glance through the previous pages of this thread to see what I mean, it's not written anywhere but countless people here are reporting it to be the case. Basically now:

For 3 years experience you get a positive assessment from ACS but they will NOT count the 3 years as skilled experience, they will count only 1 year of that, so with 5 years experience you get points for 3 years skilled employment. Basically take the old scheme and add 2 years to everything, except the 2 years needed to be assessed as positive.

Basically now in the eyes of the ACS 3 years experience = 1 year, 5 years = 2 years, 8 years = 6 years....however they still only require 2 years skilled employment as the base experience to deem you eligible for migration.


----------



## rimon

Dear all,

Please help....

I am graduated from Electronics and communication Engineer and I worked for 1 year 6 months as a computer system administrator , then i worked for 7 years 3 months as a Network Engineer . I am CCIP. I applied to ACS as Computer Network professional "2631111" on 15th march. 
*My question is:* Can i claim to have* 8+* years experience from ACS? and if not Do DIAC also not give me 8+ years experience? I am totally confused and don't know the truth. Anyone please help me especially in my situation?


----------



## josephjt

Heizeberg said:


> Sorry but you probably shouldn't comment on things without fully understanding them. DIAC gives points for a minimum of 3 years work experience so why are you fitting over 2 years? Our friend was asking about how his case will get affected by the _seemingly_ undocumented rule changes by the ACS which will consider you fit for migration only when you have 2 years experience, but won't give points for 3 years experience. Just glance through the previous pages of this thread to see what I mean, it's not written anywhere but countless people here are reporting it to be the case. Basically now:
> 
> For 3 years experience you get a positive assessment from ACS but they will NOT count the 3 years as skilled experience, they will count only 1 year of that, so with 5 years experience you get points for 3 years skilled employment. Basically take the old scheme and add 2 years to everything, except the 2 years needed to be assessed as positive.
> 
> Basically now in the eyes of the ACS 3 years experience = 1 year, 5 years = 2 years, 8 years = 6 years....however they still only require 2 years skilled employment as the base experience to deem you eligible for migration.


I am still a bit confused with the whole process. My confusion is basically how DIAC considers your experience. ACS will give 1 year skilled experience to a person with 3 years experience if his job code is closely related to his experience.

My question is if DIAC would consider the 2 years cut out and the person can claim 10 points for his 3 years of experience. I am not able to conclude by going through DIAC documents out there.


----------



## josephjt

rimon said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Please help....
> 
> I am graduated from Electronics and communication Engineer and I worked for 1 year 6 months as a computer system administrator , then i worked for 7 years 3 months as a Network Engineer . I am CCIP. I applied to ACS as Computer Network professional "2631111" on 15th march.
> *My question is:* Can i claim to have* 8+* years experience from ACS? and if not Do DIAC also not give me 8+ years experience? I am totally confused and don't know the truth. Anyone please help me especially in my situation?


I am in the same boat. I have also been reading mixed reports on this blog saying that they will not reduce your years of experience if you education is closely related to the job code.

I guess we will just have to wait and see how to results are. But i understand your problem. We will not have much time after the assessment comes out to make a decision on this before the next round of EOI. But here is my thought, in my case i have 6 years of experience. If they take away 2 years , then i will have 4 and will go ahead and apply just with 4 because i would still make the cut with 60 points.

I will not risk my whole application fee over five points. Thoughts ?


----------



## Heizeberg

josephjt said:


> I am still a bit confused with the whole process. My confusion is basically how DIAC considers your experience. ACS will give 1 year skilled experience to a person with 3 years experience if his job code is closely related to his experience.
> 
> My question is if DIAC would consider the 2 years cut out and the person can claim 10 points for his 3 years of experience. I am not able to conclude by going through DIAC documents out there.


I'm not really sure, I assume ACS will highlight the number of years of professional experience they accept on their letter, and maybe DIAC will use that. It's really weird that they made this change without prior warnings/notifications.


----------



## josephjt

For those who are worried about their job codes not being in the next SOL list in July, one of our forum members did some research and came up with the report by Australian Workforce and Productivity Agency and i thought i should share this here as well.

SOL Occupation Summary Sheets


----------



## venuhunev

josephjt said:


> For those who are worried about their job codes not being in the next SOL list in July, one of our forum members did some research and came up with the report by Australian Workforce and Productivity Agency and i thought i should share this here as well.
> 
> SOL Occupation Summary Sheets


Hi Joseph,

Are you still waiting for your ACS assessment as I see only applied date in your signature.

I am waiting for my assessment to call or go diectly to DIAC to confirm. But wat if DIAC says yes to add all our exp when asked in call or in person and CO says no after applying ? 

Also, I dont know how to add work expereience in EOI. if ACS eat own 4 years of experience , should we ignore that 4 years and all rest of the experience ? 


Venu.


----------



## josephjt

venuhunev said:


> Hi Joseph,
> 
> Are you still waiting for your ACS assessment as I see only applied date in your signature.
> 
> I am waiting for my assessment to call or go diectly to DIAC to confirm. But wat if DIAC says yes to add all our exp when asked in call or in person and CO says no after applying ?
> 
> Also, I dont know how to add work expereience in EOI. if ACS eat own 4 years of experience , should we ignore that 4 years and all rest of the experience ?
> 
> 
> Venu.


What job code are you applying for ?


----------



## venuhunev

josephjt said:


> What job code are you applying for ?


am applying for 261313....


----------



## tobeaussie

venuhunev said:


> Hi Joseph,
> 
> Are you still waiting for your ACS assessment as I see only applied date in your signature.
> 
> I am waiting for my assessment to call or go diectly to DIAC to confirm. But wat if DIAC says yes to add all our exp when asked in call or in person and CO says no after applying ?
> 
> Also, I dont know how to add work expereience in EOI. if ACS eat own 4 years of experience , should we ignore that 4 years and all rest of the experience ?
> 
> 
> Venu.


Good question mate...

Just to clarify to all DIAC will record your call against your passport number . Just tell them to record it and provide the employee reference to whom you spoke.

Even after this if CO refuses it is a fault at DIAC end and we will be on right side of the risk. However there is a risk and you may have to go well beyond defined documents set to prove your skilled employment. The more the proof better.


----------



## tobeaussie

tobeaussie said:


> Good question mate...
> 
> Just to clarify to all DIAC will record your call against your passport number . Just tell them to record it and provide the employee reference to whom you spoke.
> 
> Even after this if CO refuses it is a fault at DIAC end and we will be on right side of the risk. However there is a risk and you may have to go well beyond defined documents set to prove your skilled employment. The more the proof better.


Regarding your query on how to add work experience in EOI. It asks you to list all input work experience and has a check box called relevant when you select it is relevant automatically the experience will be counted by the software. 

Why on earth I will say my 2 years of software engineer experience when I started is not relevant when I apply for 26313 software engineer just because ACS did not agree to it. EOI application does not ask whether the experience is assessed but only whether is it relevant and the experience is if I say no then this is actually false information to DIAC. This is one more minor proof where it proves DIAC will consider all relevant experience.


----------



## dragoman

tobeaussie said:


> Regarding your query on how to add work experience in EOI. It asks you to list all input work experience and has a check box called relevant when you select it is relevant automatically the experience will be counted by the software.
> 
> Why on earth I will say my 2 years of software engineer experience when I started is not relevant when I apply for 26313 software engineer just because ACS did not agree to it. EOI application does not ask whether the experience is assessed but only whether is it relevant and the experience is if I say no then this is actually false information to DIAC. This is one more minor proof where it proves DIAC will consider all relevant experience.


Mate , it wont be a good idea just to assume things based on an application which was programmed almost an year back . 

Unless anything is written on DIAC website or we get this in writing , things are not concrete. As for me Verbal communication has Zero Value , even if its coming from an Immigration office .

Dragoman


----------



## tobeaussie

dragoman said:


> Mate , it wont be a good idea just to assume things based on an application which was programmed almost an year back .
> 
> Unless anything is written on DIAC website or we get this in writing , things are not concrete. As for me Verbal communication has Zero Value , even if its coming from an Immigration office .
> 
> Dragoman


Yeah agree.

I have posted the proof provided by DIAC earlier. Go to immigration website and right on front it says about experience you will get information. Even if you call DIAC you will get the same answer most definetely they will not give advice on individual case as that has to be assessed by CO, give high level advise. I have the same as an email from DIAC, but not of much use as it is on the immigration website. 

Bottom line is they will consider Skill assessing authorities opinion however they will do individuall assessment before points allocation. Points are based on ANZCO specification for the skilled occupation.

Mate as i have said in a lot of my posts,
if you have luxury of time tgen probably waiting is best until confusion settkes down hopefully in 2 to 3 months when a decision about the new Visa applicatiobs are out. Other than this you will have to wait for my results probably then you will get first hand information so please pray for my positive result


----------



## Chetu

tobeaussie said:


> Yeah agree.
> 
> I have posted the proof provided by DIAC earlier. Go to immigration website and right on front it says about experience you will get information. Even if you call DIAC you will get the same answer most definetely they will not give advice on individual case as that has to be assessed by CO, give high level advise. I have the same as an email from DIAC, but not of much use as it is on the immigration website.
> 
> Bottom line is they will consider Skill assessing authorities opinion however they will do individuall assessment before points allocation. Points are based on ANZCO specification for the skilled occupation.
> 
> Mate as i have said in a lot of my posts,
> if you have luxury of time tgen probably waiting is best until confusion settkes down hopefully in 2 to 3 months when a decision about the new Visa applicatiobs are out. Other than this you will have to wait for my results probably then you will get first hand information so please pray for my positive result


We hope and pray u get positive mate.... When do u expect your co allocation. ?


----------



## dragoman

tobeaussie said:


> Yeah agree.
> 
> I have posted the proof provided by DIAC earlier. Go to immigration website and right on front it says about experience you will get information. Even if you call DIAC you will get the same answer most definetely they will not give advice on individual case as that has to be assessed by CO, give high level advise. I have the same as an email from DIAC, but not of much use as it is on the immigration website.
> 
> Bottom line is they will consider Skill assessing authorities opinion however they will do individuall assessment before points allocation. Points are based on ANZCO specification for the skilled occupation.
> 
> Mate as i have said in a lot of my posts,
> if you have luxury of time tgen probably waiting is best until confusion settkes down hopefully in 2 to 3 months when a decision about the new Visa applicatiobs are out. Other than this you will have to wait for my results probably then you will get first hand information so please pray for my positive result


We are all in the same boat Mate , so our best wishes are with each other !

Cheers ! 

Dragoman


----------



## tobeaussie

Chetu said:


> We hope and pray u get positive mate.... When do u expect your co allocation. ?


Possibly end of June hopefully or start of July assuming 8 to 10 weeks from date of application


----------



## josephjt

tobeaussie said:


> Yeah agree.
> 
> I have posted the proof provided by DIAC earlier. Go to immigration website and right on front it says about experience you will get information. Even if you call DIAC you will get the same answer most definetely they will not give advice on individual case as that has to be assessed by CO, give high level advise. I have the same as an email from DIAC, but not of much use as it is on the immigration website.
> 
> Bottom line is they will consider Skill assessing authorities opinion however they will do individuall assessment before points allocation. Points are based on ANZCO specification for the skilled occupation.
> 
> Mate as i have said in a lot of my posts,
> if you have luxury of time tgen probably waiting is best until confusion settkes down hopefully in 2 to 3 months when a decision about the new Visa applicatiobs are out. Other than this you will have to wait for my results probably then you will get first hand information so please pray for my positive result


I am with you on this, I think DIAC clearly says to mention all the experiences which were related or closely related to the Job Code. Besides, EOI asks for exact dates of employment and not the dates considered by ACS.


----------



## josephjt

I am waiting for my ACS result and hopefully I get it this week. But i think i know what to expect now. But if i do get it before the round of invite, i am going to put my full experience and not what ACS says.


----------



## jayptl

wts going on with ACS,,, its really strange to comes out new ACS result....

I am very sad to hear about new rules of ACS, If it happens with anyone than I guess there is no other option to apply visa of PR


----------



## zeinasoft

Guys .i'm completely lost what does this the new rules mean ?
as far as i understood ACS will reduce your total work experience . is that true ?

my spouse is 2 years experience only ...does the new roles mean that i can't claim partner points any more

thank u


----------



## 0z_dream

i got my +ve assessment from ACS, but as i didnt keep my previous 5 months exp because i was not in a plan to claim for 5 yrs exp. But, now as im not getting good result for ielts (just getting 6 not 7 ) ca i reapply the same with past exp certificate, will it cost me any?


----------



## divyap

eva-aus1 said:


> guys.I am bit confused .. is it that from july 2013 EOI invite will be possible for Software Engineer - 261313 only if we cover 70 points ?? what is the story behind this 200 more left .. etc?? can any one of you explain..??


give us the source.. orelse just quit this forum...


----------



## noobrex

bhai when are the results comming for ACS, I applied on 12th March today is 12th May no results


----------



## rahu

hi guys if any one is getting invited on the next round (may 20) and have the same problem with acs letter than what are you going to do? are you going to lodge your application??

say you have 60 points (counting full experience) then what you should do?
say another has 65 points (with full experience counted) then even what would be his/her case as well??

DIAC say you must meet the claims of points to get visa. so, whether it is 65 or 60 it does not matter. if you count full experience you will (most likely) fall short five points and it means you do not meet the claims.

makes sense??


----------



## eva-aus1

divyap said:


> give us the source.. orelse just quit this forum...


dear .. quitting the forum is out of your control anyways .. but for your information it is better to read a thread fully before commenting on just a post .. if you really read back the thread you can find more information on what i asked about .. source should be given by person commented about it first .. hope you are clear !!!


----------



## noobrex

0z_dream said:


> i got my +ve assessment from ACS, but as i didnt keep my previous 5 months exp because i was not in a plan to claim for 5 yrs exp. But, now as im not getting good result for ielts (just getting 6 not 7 ) ca i reapply the same with past exp certificate, will it cost me any?


When did you apply for ACS ?


----------



## Groen

I have a small question. I have got a Comptia's IT Project Management Certification Project+ and three years of experience in the Netherlands. Next to that I have a bechelor's degree with Major Economics and Business. Would this be sufficient to get possitive assesement by ACS for 190 (ANZSCO 135112 , ICT Project Manager)?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Heizeberg

Groen said:


> I have a small question. I have got a Comptia's IT Project Management Certification Project+ and three years of experience in the Netherlands. Next to that I have a bechelor's degree with Major Economics and Business. Would this be sufficient to get possitive assesement by ACS for 190 (ANZSCO 135112 , ICT Project Manager)?
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


Depends on how many computer related courses there were in your bachelors, but I think you would need 4 years experience to be assessed as suitable.


----------



## Harish2013

noobrex said:


> bhai when are the results comming for ACS, I applied on 12th March today is 12th May no results



Same situations here
It was on Stage4 on Mar13, but today May13, i didnt get the result letter.
I have 4 reference letters 
How much have you submitted?

I think they might take more days if your ref letter are many, or you are applying one occupation which already ceiling down.


----------



## SunnyK

Hi All, 

A quick question for those applying from India. What could be an official Statutory Declaration (in the legally required format in the country where the declaration is being made) for an experience in India?? 

Thanks,


----------



## austrotter

Heizeberg said:


> Sorry but you probably shouldn't comment on things without fully understanding them. DIAC gives points for a minimum of 3 years work experience so why are you fitting over 2 years? Our friend was asking about how his case will get affected by the _seemingly_ undocumented rule changes by the ACS which will consider you fit for migration only when you have 2 years experience, but won't give points for 3 years experience. Just glance through the previous pages of this thread to see what I mean, it's not written anywhere but countless people here are reporting it to be the case. Basically now:
> 
> For 3 years experience you get a positive assessment from ACS but they will NOT count the 3 years as skilled experience, they will count only 1 year of that, so with 5 years experience you get points for 3 years skilled employment. Basically take the old scheme and add 2 years to everything, except the 2 years needed to be assessed as positive.
> 
> Basically now in the eyes of the ACS 3 years experience = 1 year, 5 years = 2 years, 8 years = 6 years....however they still only require 2 years skilled employment as the base experience to deem you eligible for migration.


Im fairly confused with this. I read the ACS document to understand the concept of 3 years after assessment. But now im flustered and confused !


----------



## samysunny

Anyone got their assessments?


----------



## vamshimadisetty

samysunny said:


> Anyone got their assessments?


Hey samy...when did you apply?


----------



## samysunny

vamshimadisetty said:


> Hey samy...when did you apply?


March 15


----------



## vamshimadisetty

samysunny said:


> March 15


I guess you should get it this week, it was the weekend. I had applied on the 10th March and got it on the 9th May...so you are not far...with how many points will you be applying your EOI and what occupation/


----------



## Chetu

Just called DIAC and a guy with 5390 was patient enough to explain that they may not count experience before ACS mentioned date after I mentioned that result letter says it is after certain date that my exp is considered skilled and said that ACS is the assessing body and DIAC takes in their opinion generally apart from special cases.  utter bad luck this one


----------



## jayptl

hi chetu

u qualify for points without ACS assessing experience/// I am very sad with many guys like this including me to expect this result..


----------



## Harish2013

Chetu said:


> Just called DIAC and a guy with 5390 was patient enough to explain that they may not count experience before ACS mentioned date after I mentioned that result letter says it is after certain date that my exp is considered skilled and said that ACS is the assessing body and DIAC takes in their opinion generally apart from special cases.  utter bad luck this one


Get IELTS with 4*8
lane:


----------



## vamshimadisetty

Chetu said:


> Just called DIAC and a guy with 5390 was patient enough to explain that they may not count experience before ACS mentioned date after I mentioned that result letter says it is after certain date that my exp is considered skilled and said that ACS is the assessing body and DIAC takes in their opinion generally apart from special cases.  utter bad luck this one


Hey chetu wid how many poing did you launch your EOI? just confirming as i am on 60 points and not sure what to expect as only 258 slots left in Analyst programmer :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Chetu

I fall 5 short without 3 years exp. though I have 4.7 in total. I dont have 3 year after ACS date .And I dont think I can make it with SS with ceiling almost being met .


----------



## vamshimadisetty

Chetu said:


> I fall 5 short without 3 years exp. though I have 4.7 in total. I dont have 3 year after ACS date .And I dont think I can make it with SS with ceiling almost being met .


So you would be on 60 points is it or 55


----------



## Chetu

Harish2013 said:


> Get IELTS with 4*8
> lane:


Yes that's the plan now , since I had 60 and its 55, but wont be doable before 2613 is finished .


----------



## vamshimadisetty

Chetu said:


> Yes that's the plan now , since I had 60 and its 55, but wont be doable before 2613 is finished .


But could you launch your EOI with 55 points...and change as and when you get an updated score..is that correct


----------



## Chetu

vamshimadisetty said:


> So you would be on 60 points is it or 55


Yes 55 it is , but I have not yet changed my EOI which is at 60 and I have applied for VIC SS. Though SS may not be of help now.


----------



## tobeaussie

Chetu said:


> Just called DIAC and a guy with 5390 was patient enough to explain that they may not count experience before ACS mentioned date after I mentioned that result letter says it is after certain date that my exp is considered skilled and said that ACS is the assessing body and DIAC takes in their opinion generally apart from special cases.  utter bad luck this one


Chetu this is very disturbing news however did you say that you worked in relevant emoloyment from day 1. I had called twice and I spoke to employee named betsy who even sent me an email suggesting it is no problem. I also read the same letter out to her. 


This is now getting on my nerve... Why can't these guys be consistent..


----------



## vamshimadisetty

Chetu said:


> Yes 55 it is , but I have not yet changed my EOI which is at 60 and I have applied for VIC SS. Though SS may not be of help now.


Sorry to hear that chetu...hopefully things turn around for you mate


----------



## jayptl

Yes I agree with 

DIAC phone operate changes frequently, all day u get different answer...

now how to get proper answer ??


----------



## Chetu

tobeaussie said:


> Chetu this is very disturbing news however did you say that you worked in relevant emoloyment from day 1. I had called twice and I spoke to employee named betsy who even sent me an email suggesting it is no problem. I also read the same letter out to her.
> 
> 
> This is now getting on my nerve... Why can't these guys be consistent..


Same happened to me too  atleast I would say you are worry free since you applied already , though you have taken the risk you need to hope for the best . I for one am drenched in uncertainty . 

Tobeaussie , is it that we reach different people even if I call again today ? Or will I reach the same person ? If we can reach someone else I can try calling again now and ask . You called 1300364613?


I read out to the guy my ACS result letter and he said DIAC takes their opinion but if ACS says you have met the skills needed only after your 2 or 4 years completed then points can be claimed only for later years.


----------



## samysunny

vamshimadisetty said:


> I guess you should get it this week, it was the weekend. I had applied on the 10th March and got it on the 9th May...so you are not far...with how many points will you be applying your EOI and what occupation/


Thanks for the motivation  65 points is what I currently have, writing my IELTS on 25 May. Occupation: Business analyst - 261111 (already closed for this year).

Total 65

Age: 30
IELTS : 10
Education: 15
Employment: 10 (assuming)


----------



## Harish2013

tobeaussie said:


> Chetu this is very disturbing news however did you say that you worked in relevant emoloyment from day 1. I had called twice and I spoke to employee named betsy who even sent me an email suggesting it is no problem. I also read the same letter out to her.
> 
> 
> This is now getting on my nerve... Why can't these guys be consistent..


I think it still depends on the Case Officer who will decide whether or not it will be counted. There are no general guideline defined right now within DIAC ,so looks everybody might has different opinion on it. Especially for the one who works on answering the phone might have different understanding with the Case officer who actually processing your cases. 

BTW, could please kindly paste the mail which the officer sent to you mentioned 'No problem'?
So that we could still feeling there is a hope.
Thanks a lot.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## tobeaussie

Chetu said:


> Same happened to me too  atleast I would say you are worry free since you applied already , though you have taken the risk you need to hope for the best . I for one am drenched in uncertainty .
> 
> Tobeaussie , is it that we reach different people even if I call again today ? Or will I reach the same person ? If we can reach someone else I can try calling again now and ask . You called 1300364613?
> 
> 
> I read out to the guy my ACS result letter and he said DIAC takes their opinion but if ACS says you have met the skills needed only after your 2 or 4 years completed then points can be claimed only for later years.


Nopes you will go to different people... Yes I had called the same number..... 

I also read my letter and they said it does not matter and sent me the link that I posted other day... now it is a mess at least till yesterday we all had same answers now we have different one...

Now it is best to wait up or get 60 points any other way. I reckon..

And I will have to pray to god ......


----------



## vamshimadisetty

samysunny said:


> thanks for the motivation  65 points is what i currently have, writing my ielts on 25 may. Occupation: Business analyst - 261111 (already closed for this year).
> 
> Total 65
> 
> age: 30
> ielts : 10
> education: 15
> employment: 10 (assuming)


good luck with that...where in hyd are you from. Pm me


----------



## josephjt

Any body going through agents ? I am wondering what are their thoughts on this.


----------



## jayptl

Hi guys

I think its quite not sophisticated that u rely on phone operator and have biggest risk of 2 lac...

Phone operator and case officer is both different things... we get different answer whenver call to DIAC.. sometimes get not relevent and specific answer, they tell go to MARA agent, if u r not sure, thats why official site of DIAC, they introduce MARA agent..

Hi guys,, dont rely on just call of DIAC.....

But, its really confusing now day by day due to ACS...I guess 90% DIAC accepts ACS opinion at any how..that doesnt matter your employment is match with ANZCO code or not??


----------



## abakik

i think people can rely on the things talked during a phone conversation with DIAC as long as they record the time of the call and if possible name of the operator.


----------



## tobeaussie

jayptl said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I think its quite not sophisticated that u rely on phone operator and have biggest risk of 2 lac...
> 
> Phone operator and case officer is both different things... we get different answer whenver call to DIAC.. sometimes get not relevent and specific answer, they tell go to MARA agent, if u r not sure, thats why official site of DIAC, they introduce MARA agent..
> 
> Hi guys,, dont rely on just call of DIAC.....
> 
> But, its really confusing now day by day due to ACS...I guess 90% DIAC accepts ACS opinion at any how..that doesnt matter your employment is match with ANZCO code or not??


I wish to agree with you now what's the difference between a guy who got results with the same number of years say on April 15th and next a guy who gets a letter on may 02nd with the same number of years of experience. 

Both apply on the same day and submit same proof, now what will the case officer decide... And will he decide blindly on ACS results...

Another case what if a guy got results say last year on earlier format but took time to get required IELTS score then applies now what will be decided.... Will it be decided blindly on ACS results....

This leads me to believe that either there is a rule change in DIAC or no rule change.... If there is a rule change from such and such date then we are on the wrong side, otherwise we are safe.

Others can comment on this may be


----------



## rahu

man what to do now??

are you guys seriously planning to lodge your application with that ACS letter issued??


----------



## Chetu

tobeaussie said:


> I wish to agree with you now what's the difference between a guy who got results with the same number of years say on April 15th and next a guy who gets a letter on may 02nd with the same number of years of experience.
> 
> Both apply on the same day and submit same proof, now what will the case officer decide... And will he decide blindly on ACS results...
> 
> Another case what if a guy got results say last year on earlier format but took time to get required IELTS score then applies now what will be decided.... Will it be decided blindly on ACS results....
> 
> This leads me to believe that either there is a rule change in DIAC or no rule change.... If there is a rule change from such and such date then we are on the wrong side, otherwise we are safe.
> 
> Others can comment on this may be


If there is a rule change however and it has never been done before in the middle of the year anyways , also we are not informed of that change , if it is not there on the DIAC website where else can they announce it , and people filing EOI's must be notified on their page that such and such ACS letters will be assessed as is.


----------



## tobeaussie

Chetu said:


> If there is a rule change however and it has never been done before in the middle of the year anyways , also we are not informed of that change , if it is not there on the DIAC website where else can they announce it , and people filing EOI's must be notified on their page that such and such ACS letters will be assessed as is.


Exactly so why will they change the way they assess people due to new ACS letters then... 

This is my question? 

ACS and DIAC should change together for the new ACS letter to come into effect or else there will be chaos like the one we are seeing now. 

Then even if the guy had got an ACS letter earlier and if he has not applied a he also not in the same boat????? Just asking .....

Anyways did you call DIAC again Chetu???


----------



## Chetu

vamshimadisetty said:


> But could you launch your EOI with 55 points...and change as and when you get an updated score..is that correct


Yes Eoi can be lodged and later points added but once u add points it ll change ur effective date to date u made changes that altered points


----------



## Chetu

tobeaussie said:


> I wish to agree with you now what's the difference between a guy who got results with the same number of years say on April 15th and next a guy who gets a letter on may 02nd with the same number of years of experience.
> 
> Both apply on the same day and submit same proof, now what will the case officer decide... And will he decide blindly on ACS results...
> 
> Another case what if a guy got results say last year on earlier format but took time to get required IELTS score then applies now what will be decided.... Will it be decided blindly on ACS results....
> 
> This leads me to believe that either there is a rule change in DIAC or no rule change.... If there is a rule change from such and such date then we are on the wrong side, otherwise we are safe.
> 
> Others can comment on this may be


Honestly I really don't think such a responsible an prestigious organisation can cause thousands of people lakhs loss just because they forgot to put up rules that they changed on their site


----------



## abakik

tobeaussie said:


> Exactly so why will they change the way they assess people due to new ACS letters then...
> 
> This is my question?
> 
> ACS and DIAC should change together for the new ACS letter to come into effect or else there will be chaos like the one we are seeing now.
> 
> Then even if the guy had got an ACS letter earlier and if he has not applied a he also not in the same boat????? Just asking .....
> 
> Anyways did you call DIAC again Chetu???


hi tobeassie,

if you are asking me, yes, I'm exactly in the same boat. still havenot got a proper response from ACS. sent two emails, called once, waiting...


----------



## tobeaussie

abakik said:


> hi tobeassie,
> 
> if you are asking me, yes, I'm exactly in the same boat. still havenot got a proper response from ACS. sent two emails, called once, waiting...


ACS has clearly said that they have changed the way they produce result formats and they are not going to change. Discussed a lot with them but to no avail. Hence have very less hopes from them now.

Only hope in what DIAC does and we are the unfortunate people during this chaos and so much of misinformation around .....

Bottom line ACS is a unprofessional organisation not advising of changes upfront and only advising when queried. HOPELESS....


----------



## tomtomwq

I'll send a mail to DIAC to ask about this. You know which address to send to?


----------



## 0z_dream

may i know wat is the timing for ielts exam in india both idp and BC


----------



## noobrex

Did anyone who applied on 11th and 12th March got there ACS results ? Please respond.


----------



## Chetu

Just got of the call from another guy in DIAC , he says they have definitely not heard of any rule changes related to ACS neither do they know of any change in wording and so on and so forth . And no rules were changed atleast in recent past that they guy was aware of and he said we would have definitely heard any changes in rules about points assessment since lot of ppl call us . So back to square one I guess   . One helluva roller-coaster ride this one !!


----------



## Mroks

0z_dream said:


> may i know wat is the timing for ielts exam in india both idp and BC


Starts at 1:00 PM and ends at around 4:00 PM


----------



## Chetu

tobeaussie said:


> Exactly so why will they change the way they assess people due to new ACS letters then...
> 
> This is my question?
> 
> ACS and DIAC should change together for the new ACS letter to come into effect or else there will be chaos like the one we are seeing now.
> 
> Then even if the guy had got an ACS letter earlier and if he has not applied a he also not in the same boat????? Just asking .....
> 
> Anyways did you call DIAC again Chetu???


Yes mate , 

my reply below 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...sessment-processing-time-583.html#post1164838


btw , I am calling from a office facility and how much is charged per minute for this call to DIAC on 1300 *** no. ?


----------



## samysunny

noobrex said:


> Did anyone who applied on 11th and 12th March got there ACS results ? Please respond.


I haven't got.

__________________
261111: * ACS App/Res: 15-03-13/Stage 4* EOI(189)-??? * ITA-??? * Visa App/Ack-??? * PCC(IND/AUS)-??? * Meds-??? * CO-???


----------



## rimon

Chetu said:


> Just called DIAC and a guy with 5390 was patient enough to explain that they may not count experience before ACS mentioned date after I mentioned that result letter says it is after certain date that my exp is considered skilled and said that ACS is the assessing body and DIAC takes in their opinion generally apart from special cases.  utter bad luck this one


Dear Chetu,

I have some questions:

1- what you mean by *5390*?
2- what you mean by* ACS mentioned date*?
3- I claim by *8+* years in ACS , I am graduated from *Electronics and communication Engineering*, Do ACS consider all my 8+ years?
4- If *ACS *don't consider my *8+* years, Do *DIAC *consider this or they refer to what ACS might Say?

applied on 15th March to ACS , still waiting :-(


----------



## rahu

0z_dream said:


> may i know wat is the timing for ielts exam in india both idp and BC


Is it really hard bro to find it yourself rather than asking everyone else?? also how do think your question is relevant in this page??

https://ielts.britishcouncil.org/Default.aspx

Find an IELTS Test Centre


----------



## ashik

tobeaussie said:


> Hi
> 
> The information I have posted is based on the information from ACS which you also know and chat with DIAC. This is also inferred from my case below.
> 
> 
> I have work experience of 5 years starting April 08, and my results say that only after April 12 is my experience considered in ACS. According to ACS 4 years experience is the time taken for my education to be eligible for skill assessment. Which is what has been written and said.
> 
> Hence if only 1 year of experience was actually considered then my ACS would not have been successful which it is now. Hence I feel no problem with claiming the complete experience. To top it up I had a chat with DIAC and they did tell me what I posted.
> 
> Hence my opinion on this is as said.. If any seniors can comment on this or you can verify from another source it will be good.
> 
> Also booklet 6 in immigration does not say that work experience needs to be assessed. They only say that it needs to be relevant and needs to be proved using employment and other proofs, the skill assessing authority opinion can also be sought. This leads me to believe that the requirement is not to assess the experience but suitability of the experience for Australia.
> 
> I could not find any other guys apart from me And you who have hit results yesterday and today who have this problem. My friend exactly same scenario as mine got Assessment one month back all details same only tat additional line omitted.
> 
> Hope this clarifies my reasoning.



Can you please let me know the number to reach DIAC to clarify this issue ?

I tried reaching them on +6181 3003 64613...but with no success !!! ..Thanks for your help.


----------



## tobeaussie

Chetu said:


> Yes mate ,
> 
> my reply below
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...sessment-processing-time-583.html#post1164838
> 
> 
> btw , I am calling from a office facility and how much is charged per minute for this call to DIAC on 1300 *** no. ?


It is toll free in Australia for your office may be free as well i believe .....

Man these guys are making our life a hell here... I will simply wait for the case officer now.... Whatever happens happens I don't have much choice. Do I???


----------



## Chetu

rimon said:


> Dear Chetu,
> 
> I have some questions:
> 
> 1- what you mean by *5390*?
> 2- what you mean by* ACS mentioned date*?
> 3- I claim by *8+* years in ACS , I am graduated from *Electronics and communication Engineering*, Do ACS consider all my 8+ years?
> 4- If *ACS *don't consider my *8+* years, Do *DIAC *consider this or they refer to what ACS might Say?
> 
> applied on 15th March to ACS , still waiting :-(


5390 is the code of the employee who assists with queries .

ACS mentioned date is what we are all worried about , for me from BE in CSE they mentioned saying exp. after oct2010 is skilled etc etc whereas my exp starts from July 2008 with 2 months gap in between jobs . 

What I have seen is for ICT minor degress or degrees which are not closely related to nominated occupation code for eg : EC , Telecom etc for Software related codes ACS puts a date which is 4 years after their exp. for ICT Major degress its two years after exp. But how DIAC reads it we are not sure yet


----------



## Sai Smile

ashik said:


> I had sent my mail to [email protected]
> 
> I took it from one of the blogs...I hope it is still active...


Have u received any revert from them :confused2::confused2:


----------



## rimon

Chetu said:


> 5390 is the code of the employee who assists with queries .
> 
> ACS mentioned date is what we are all worried about , for me from BE in CSE they mentioned saying exp. after oct2010 is skilled etc etc whereas my exp starts from July 2008 *with 2 months gap *in between jobs .
> 
> What I have seen is for ICT minor degress or degrees which are not closely related to nominated occupation code for eg : EC , Telecom etc for Software related codes ACS puts a date which is 4 years after their exp. for ICT Major degress its two years after exp. But how DIAC reads it we are not sure yet


Dear Chetu,

ACS didn't consider your previous job casue there is 2 month gap between the 1st and 2nd job? or Due to other reasons?


----------



## 0z_dream

rahu said:


> Is it really hard bro to find it yourself rather than asking everyone else?? also how do think your question is relevant in this page??
> 
> https://ielts.britishcouncil.org/Default.aspx
> 
> Find an IELTS Test Centre


Thank u for ur reply, actully yes lill bit as i am residing in kuwait i cant find it out from here, also the links are talking abt the dates not the timings, This page is really an active one, also bro this thread has a lot of information rather than ACS , when u get time have a look to previous post s


----------



## Chetu

rimon said:


> Dear Chetu,
> 
> ACS didn't consider your previous job casue there is 2 month gap between the 1st and 2nd job? or Due to other reasons?


No its not just me , this has happened even to those who had one chunk of whole 5+ years exp. in a single organisation.


----------



## abakik

tobeaussie said:


> ACS has clearly said that they have changed the way they produce result formats and they are not going to change. Discussed a lot with them but to no avail. Hence have very less hopes from them now.
> 
> Only hope in what DIAC does and we are the unfortunate people during this chaos and so much of misinformation around .....
> 
> Bottom line ACS is a unprofessional organisation not advising of changes upfront and only advising when queried. HOPELESS....


very bad timing for us. What ACS did was definitely not professional. Do they not know the consequences of their 'little' wording change? At least, they could have discussed this change officially with DIAC and made a public announcement of the change and what it entails. no chance..


----------



## jayptl

i m very sad aftr reading lot og threads.......i guess i have to go throug 489 if ACS deducts


----------



## tomtomwq

They should have at least made this change not applicable to applications submitted to ACS before April 16, the date they post the new guidelines. We all had self-assessed with the old guidelines before submitting our applications.


----------



## jayptl

Actually the question rises that

how much %% DIAC considers ACS opinion... In skill select site thay used " may " word.. just read below

_the relevant Assessing Authority which undertook your skills assessment *may* also provide an opinion on your skilled employment experience. You should check with your relevant assessing authority about documents that have to be provided to allow them to provide an opinion about your skilled employment. You must provide the department with copies of all the documents that you provide your assessing authorities, when you are invited to apply.
_
However, DIAC doesnt mention clearly yes or no?? it means 50-50 may b or may not be....

*Wt to understand?? and honestly no one MARA agnet cant give answer specifically in thisscenario,* I guess DIAC must publish this new format of employment points soon, but still dont know


----------



## Sai Smile

I have also made call to AHC and they ask me to send the email to b/m email id . Jus for your Information...........Will update you people once I receive any updates from them. 

[email protected]


----------



## zeinasoft

Guys i'm totally confused 

*Basically now in the eyes of the ACS 3 years experience = 1 year, 5 years = 2 years, 8 years = 6* 

is that true , i have 7 years of experience . this is mean it will be counted as 2 years only ..

is this really true ?


----------



## wish

,
Am new in this forum... I have gone tru the post where seniors mentioned here and its really helpful.

Regarding the ACS assessment, i also bit confused about the report. But anyway me too finger crossed for my coming ACS assessment which i have submitted on 31 Mar13.

Anyway I have contacted one MARA agent at my place and I was told that I may able to claim my total 5 years of experience and he have never heard about this new changes. He also advice that ACS may deduct points those who don’t have direct related experience to the Degree .
But still the doubt not clear as there was no written doc saying this.

So the only way is to score high IELTS band to get chance. Really sad.


----------



## rahu

zeinasoft said:


> Guys i'm totally confused
> 
> *Basically now in the eyes of the ACS 3 years experience = 1 year, 5 years = 2 years, 8 years = 6*
> 
> is that true , i have 7 years of experience . this is mean it will be counted as 2 years only ..
> 
> is this really true ?


depends on the degree. if you got ICT major you will lose only 2 (7-2=5 years will be counted) but if yours is minor then its a huge loss - 4 years (7-4=3 years will be counted).

the worst part is: say you are getting invited on the next round: should you really take such a risk of applying with 3060AUD??

it could be a hit and equally it could be a miss.


----------



## zeinasoft

rahu said:


> depends on the degree. if you got ICT major you will lose only 2 (7-2=5 years will be counted) but if yours is minor then its a huge loss - 4 years (7-4=3 years will be counted).
> 
> the worst part is: say you are getting invited on the next round: should you really take such a risk of applying with 3060AUD??
> 
> it could be a hit and equally it could be a miss.


could you please clarifiy what you mean by ICT Magor. i'm computer science graduated is this mean i'm ]ICT major.

sorry for the silly question


----------



## rahu

zeinasoft said:


> could you please clarifiy what you mean by ICT Magor. i'm computer science graduated is this mean i'm ]ICT major.
> 
> sorry for the silly question


yes i think so. any four year degree in computer science should be (must be) considered as ICT major. 

not quite sure about three year degrees though.


----------



## rimon

rahu said:


> depends on the degree. if you got ICT major you will lose only 2 (7-2=5 years will be counted) but if yours is minor then its a huge loss - 4 years (7-4=3 years will be counted).
> 
> the worst part is: say you are getting invited on the next round: should you really take such a risk of applying with 3060AUD??
> 
> it could be a hit and equally it could be a miss.


where is the ACS link that states the above things? 
what about vendor certificates?


----------



## banining

Hi all,

i am new to this site but i've been following this particular thread for weeks now for a dilemma similar to what others are experiencing. wife is the applicant, we have already submitted eoi with 65 pts however we recently noticed the "employment after date" on our assessment letter. actual work experience is 5yrs but per ACS assessment, we can only claim for 3yrs reducing our points to 60. the problem now is whether or not to edit eoi play safe side or risk it all ang go for 65 considering that there is only 250+ left for 261313. this has been bugging me for days now tsk3


----------



## zeinasoft

rahu said:


> depends on the degree. if you got ICT major you will lose only 2 (7-2=5 years will be counted) but if yours is minor then its a huge loss - 4 years (7-4=3 years will be counted).
> 
> the worst part is: say you are getting invited on the next round: should you really take such a risk of applying with 3060AUD??
> 
> it could be a hit and equally it could be a miss.


my spouse is 2 years experience only 

is this mean i can't claim partner point any more


----------



## raguvenkat

banining said:


> Hi all,
> 
> i am new to this site but i've been following this particular thread for weeks now for a dilemma similar to what others are experiencing. wife is the applicant, we have already submitted eoi with 65 pts however we recently noticed the "employment after date" on our assessment letter. actual work experience is 5yrs but per ACS assessment, we can only claim for 3yrs reducing our points to 60. the problem now is whether or not to edit eoi play safe side or risk it all ang go for 65 considering that there is only 250+ left for 261313. this has been bugging me for days now tsk3


It is better to edit the EOI since if DIAC considers the ACS letter as final verdict. Then you entire application stands invalid since you get only 60 points and got invited for 65. So they will ask you to pull back your Visa application and you wont get your cash back.so update and with 60 points too you will get invited dont worry.


----------



## banining

raguvenkat said:


> It is better to edit the EOI since if DIAC considers the ACS letter as final verdict. Then you entire application stands invalid since you get only 60 points and got invited for 65. So they will ask you to pull back your Visa application and you wont get your cash back.so update and with 60 points too you will get invited dont worry.


at first we decided to just proceed with what we have but now after reading all the posts today, we are leaning towards editing the eoi.


----------



## noobrex

any update on results for now ? Anyone from 11th or 12th March got there results ?


----------



## rahu

rimon said:


> where is the ACS link that states the above things?
> what about vendor certificates?


http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf

seems like i made a typo: for ICT Minor it will be 5 years (Not 4) lose.


----------



## zeinasoft

banining said:


> Hi all,
> 
> i am new to this site but i've been following this particular thread for weeks now for a dilemma similar to what others are experiencing. wife is the applicant, we have already submitted eoi with 65 pts however we recently noticed the "employment after date" on our assessment letter. actual work experience is 5yrs but per ACS assessment, we can only claim for 3yrs reducing our points to 60. the problem now is whether or not to edit eoi play safe side or risk it all ang go for 65 considering that there is only 250+ left for 261313. this has been bugging me for days now tsk3


could you please explain why did they deduct 2 years


----------



## jayptl

yes ACS updates skill summary,, read carefully,, its different than previous


----------



## rahu

raguvenkat said:


> It is better to edit the EOI since if DIAC considers the ACS letter as final verdict. Then you entire application stands invalid since you get only 60 points and got invited for 65. So they will ask you to pull back your Visa application and you wont get your cash back.so update and with 60 points too you will get invited dont worry.


well, if you mention your job as *NOT RELEVANT* (although its relevant) then i am afraid DIAC might challenge you as well that you did not give "true" information. 

i am also facing the same dilemma whether i should "correct" my EOI too. so please correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## DreamOfOz

Hi,

This is the results I got from ACS. I am trying to work out if I should change my EOI as I have submitted it will all my experience on it???



> Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 6
> March 2013.
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261312 (Developer Programmer) of
> the ANZSCO Code.
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Microsoft Certified Solution Developer from Microsoft completed November 2001 has
> been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing
> The following employment after April 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
> level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Dates: 11/01 - 09/02 (0yrs 10mths)
> Position: Junior Developer
> Employer: ####
> Country: SOUTH AFRICA
> Dates: 04/03 - 03/13 (9yrs 11mths)
> Position: Web Applications Developer
> Employer:#####
> Country: UNITED KINGDOM
> Please note that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship reserves the right to undertake further
> investigation regarding your skilled employment experience.
> While the ACS is authorised to assess ICT skills assessments, the final decision in awarding points
> remains with the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.
> This assessment is based upon the documents provided. By issuing this letter or otherwise, the ACS
> makes no representation regarding:
> • The authenticity of documentation provided or the veracity of content.


----------



## jayptl

*j*

to see your result

I cant understand how ACS evalutes it?? there is nothing matching with everything of dates mentioned..

while u finished your diploma at 2011,, so hope u didnt go through RPL..

why they deduct 7 yr from employment?? wt they said if u approached ACS?

I think there is major changes occured in ACS, wt about RPL applicantns??


----------



## rimon

rahu said:


> http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf
> 
> seems like i made a typo: for ICT Minor it will be 5 years (Not 4) lose.


i opened the link you provided, where it is written they that 
deduct years?


----------



## cool_nax

Guys,

Correct me if I am wrong.. What does this ICT Major and Minor means?. My understanding was ICT Major is the education which is very closely related to the appiled ANZSCO and ICT Minor is the one which is having some subjects related to the ANZSCO. If this understanding is correct then why again ICT Major and Minor has two sub-divisions?,"Closely related to the nominated occupation" and "NOT closely related to the nominated occupation". If it is "Closely related to the nominated occupation" the it will automatically fall under ICT Major else for "NOT closely related to the nominated occupation" it will be ICT Minor.:boom::boom:

http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf

Also the "Required Work Experience" mentioned in the document shows only the minimum exp required to get a positive assessment not the years which will be deducted from our total experience.

One more thought.. ACS is only one of the asssessing body and there are lot of other assessing bodies also for other occupation so I dont think that DIAC will change the rule just to match with the wording of ACS. So if DIAC wants to change the rule in such a way to count only few years of exp out of complete relevant exp (the way how ACS is doing now) then they will defenitly request all the assessing authorities to provide the result letter in the similar format. Because DIAC rule is common for all the ANZSCO not specific for each ANZSCO.


----------



## banining

zeinasoft said:


> could you please explain why did they deduct 2 years


wife has a bachelors degree in computer engineering and chose software Software and Applications Programmers as nominated occupation. dont understand fully also, but not all experience were credited due to the new rules of acs.


----------



## jayptl

Now onwards, it cant be said for ACS result

its all matching with closely related ANZCO code, ICT MAJOR or minor, and your qualification..

just read it carefully
http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf

Honestly ACS and DIAC both toally differently analyse cretieria, cant understood

For example, majority IT code in DIAC site indicated below:

Skill level

This occupation has a level of skill commensurate with a bachelor degree or higher qualification. At least five years of relevant experience may substitute for the formal qualification. In some instances relevant experience and/or on-the-job training may be required in addition to the formal qualification (ANZSCO Skill Level 1).

for above mentioned detail, for instance, wt to do with RPL candidate, even if ACS pass skill assessment DIAC refuses...morever, diac mentioned than all employment must be after specific qualification, majority after Bachelor or Formal education...


----------



## rahu

well, dear mates i would say DO NOT CHANGE YOUR EOI now.

as we actually dont know how points will be awarded by DIAC under this situation.
better through email at this address

[email protected]

i will surely inform you once i get their answer on my acs results


----------



## rahu

rimon said:


> i opened the link you provided, where it is written they that
> deduct years?


Honestly bro, I have the same q as you.

but the only way to "justify" the issue is because they added an additional line of comment in my ACS results:

The following employment after ---Two years After my relevant occupation start year--- is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.


----------



## DreamOfOz

Hi,

I have received my assessment back from ACS, the results are quoted below.

I have submitted my EOI with the following job listed for my experience: Dates 07/04/2003 - Present as Web Applications Developer.

I have worked for the same company since April 2003, in my current position since May 2004.

My question is, should I change the date on my EOI to April 2008, which is what ACS has said will be considered for appropriate skilled employment?

Your Microsoft Certified Solution Developer from Microsoft completed November 2001 has
been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing

The following employment after April 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 11/01 - 09/02 (0yrs 10mths)
Position: Junior Developer
Employer: ####
Country: SOUTH AFRICA

Dates: 04/03 - 03/13 (9yrs 11mths)
Position: Web Applications Developer
Employer:#####
Country: UNITED KINGDOM

Seniors, please advise??


----------



## cool_nax

rahu said:


> Honestly bro, I have the same q as you.
> 
> but the only way to "justify" the issue is because they added an additional line of comment in my ACS results:
> 
> The following employment after ---Two years After my relevant occupation start year--- is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
> level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.


I think its not ACS made us confused but we ourself did that. Previously ACS just gave +ve or -ve assessment but now they added one more line in the result to justify why they are giving +ve or -ve assessment. So according to me everything remain the same and we are confused assuming that the rule has been completely changed because of that extra line in the result. This is exactly I mentioned in previous post.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...sessment-processing-time-587.html#post1165281


----------



## rahu

cool_nax said:


> I think its not ACS made us confused but we ourself did that. Previously ACS just gave +ve or -ve assessment but now they added one more line in the result to justify why they are giving +ve or -ve assessment. So according to me everything remain the same and we are confused assuming that the rule has been completely changed because of that extra line in the result. This is exactly I mentioned in previous post.
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...sessment-processing-time-587.html#post1165281


bro, dont be so sure. to be honest with you, without hearing from DIAC itself i WILL NOT LODGE MY APPLICATION as for me 3060AUD is just not fun any more.


----------



## noobrex

Has anyone received the ACS results, for those who applied on 11th or 12th March ? 

No one seems to be answering the questions for which this thread is meant to be


----------



## banining

noobrex said:


> Has anyone received the ACS results, for those who applied on 11th or 12th March ?
> 
> No one seems to be answering the questions for which this thread is meant to be


we applied on 12 march and got the results on the 9th last week.


----------



## noobrex

banining said:


> we applied on 12 march and got the results on the 9th last week.


Thanks, mine is still be assessor, dont know when will i get mine. 

What did you apply as ?
Was your experience considered ?
Have you filed SS or EOI ?


----------



## rajj

noobrex said:


> Has anyone received the ACS results, for those who applied on 11th or 12th March ?
> 
> No one seems to be answering the questions for which this thread is meant to be


I have applied on March 11 and still waiting for the output,no response from there side till yet, its on stage 4 since then.


----------



## banining

noobrex said:


> Thanks, mine is still be assessor, dont know when will i get mine.
> 
> What did you apply as ?
> Was your experience considered ?
> Have you filed SS or EOI ?


Applied for software programmer (261313), only 3 out of 5 yrs experience was considered  have already submitted EOI with 65 pts (accounting all experience) but is seriously considering to take away 5 pts and claim only 3 yrs experience as per ACS.

hope someone could sort out this issue before may 20 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## shaikjalal

Lodged ACS assessment on 11Mar .. still with assessor.. dont know when i will get it, i claimed around 7yrs.. but looking at things.. looks like i will end up with 5yr, although mine is ICT major.. 

will end up around 65pts if all my exp is considered, worse case will end up at 60pts.. 
IELTS - 7, (8, 8, 7, 7). ...
Anyways.. my occupation has reached ceiling(system analyst), i doubt I will get an invite this year.
I am hopeful at least when the reset the ceilings in july i will have a chance.. seriously praying that system analyst still make to SOL list..


----------



## jacobpauls

noobrex said:


> Has anyone received the ACS results, for those who applied on 11th or 12th March ?
> 
> No one seems to be answering the questions for which this thread is meant to be



Still with accessor applied on 12th March


----------



## Chetu

noobrex said:


> Has anyone received the ACS results, for those who applied on 11th or 12th March ?
> 
> No one seems to be answering the questions for which this thread is meant to be


Just call Acs and also mail and follow up it ll be a reminder that you are waiting


----------



## shadyrobin

Guys.. Looks like the results have dried up as people have not posted good news after 7th March applications almost.
Looks like even ACS and DIAC are trying to sort this matter. Please do not get confused I am just quoting my opinion and being positive in my thinking (a way to calm myself )


----------



## shadyrobin

Just trying to divert from the ACS results confusion... only 200+ invites pending in 2613xx as of 18/03/2013 (source: Skill select website> Reports> Occupation Ceiling) . I think the May EOI invites would be zero for this category as they should have already exhausted in April. #
> What do you think on these numbers guys?
> Should one still go ahead and submit the EOI or wait for July 2013 quota to open?


----------



## shadyrobin

Tired of refreshing my ACS spplication page. I think I would be losing 6 years due to ICT Minor not closely related to ANZSC :-(. This will leave me with 55 points only thus leaving me with no option but to do away with my OZ dreams.


----------



## shaikjalal

Shady, I too have the same confusion..I was just looking at some of the state occupation list.
Victoria is still open to some of the occupation which has already reached ceiling.
NSW is not accepting any of the occupation which has reached ceiling.

So does it mean, even if the occupation has reached ceiling, if a state is open we can still launch SS application with them correct ???


----------



## Bokya

ACS filed on 15th April... awaiting results...


----------



## Bokya

Chetu said:


> Just call Acs and also mail and follow up it ll be a reminder that you are waiting


Did you submit you EOI before ACS assessment? looks like from your post. Let me know.


----------



## Chetu

Bokya said:


> Did you submit you EOI before ACS assessment? looks like from your post. Let me know.


No it's a mistake in my sign . Sorry and thank uou


----------



## zeinasoft

my spouse is 2 years experience only 

can i claim parrtnet points with after ACS new rules


----------



## KateRaj

Chetu said:


> Just called DIAC and a guy with 5390 was patient enough to explain that they may not count experience before ACS mentioned date after I mentioned that result letter says it is after certain date that my exp is considered skilled and said that ACS is the assessing body and DIAC takes in their opinion generally apart from special cases.  utter bad luck this one


So whats next?


----------



## samysunny

noobrex said:


> Has anyone received the ACS results, for those who applied on 11th or 12th March ?
> 
> No one seems to be answering the questions for which this thread is meant to be


Applied 15 March and still waiting for the results.


----------



## dragoman

shadyrobin said:


> Guys.. Looks like the results have dried up as people have not posted good news after 7th March applications almost.
> Looks like even ACS and DIAC are trying to sort this matter. Please do not get confused I am just quoting my opinion and being positive in my thinking (a way to calm myself )


This is wat exactly I was thinking! 

Now dont expect to get results before June for the guys applied in March , from 8 weeks now its extended to 12 weeks ! 

What if ur nominated occupation is removed from July 1 , because of all the mess created by ACS just before yer end ? 

I m so frustrated .. may be need a small vacation where I dont have access to Internet to cool off my mind ! 

Dragoman


----------



## rimon

samysunny said:


> Applied 15 March and still waiting for the results.


me too applied on 15th March, bored from everything, waiting ACS results !


----------



## kothandaraman

I have applied on 10 th March submitted additional documents on 12 th march still waiting for the results  all the best guys


----------



## samysunny

While filling up the ACS form, do anyone filled up their technical certificaions like MCSE, MCITP or CISCO related? Below is the instruction while filling it.

"Relevant Qualifications:

Please enter the details for any ICT qualifications or other courses that contained ICT subjects. Relevant Australian ICT qualifications are classified as Associate Level - Diploma, Associate Diploma, Degree with ICT minor; Professional level - Degree with ICT major."

If we have below certifications are meant to be ICT Major even though we have ICT minor?

Microsoft Certification: Novell Certification:
 Microsoft Certified Systems Engineer  Certified Lotus Professional or Certified Novell Engineer from 1997
 Microsoft Certified Solution Developer  Certified Directory Engineer from Novell
 Microsoft Certified Professional Developer  Master Certified Novell Engineer
 Microsoft Certified IT Professional from 2007  Certified Novell Instructor
 Microsoft Certified Technology Specialist from August 2009
Cisco Professional:
Microsoft Certified Solutions Expert • Cisco Certified Network Professional (CCNP) - All tracks
 MCSE: Server Infrastructure • Cisco Certified Design Professional (CCDP)
 MCSE: Desktop Infrastructure • Cisco Certified Voice Professional (CCVP)
 MCSE: Private Cloud • Cisco Certified Security Professional (CCSP)
 MCSE: Messaging • Cisco Certified Internetwork Professional (CCIP)
 MCSE: Communication
 MCSE: Sharepoint Cisco Expert:
 MCSE Data Platform • Cisco Certified Internetworking Expert (CCIE) - All tracks
 MCSE Business Intelligence • Cisco Certified Design Expert (CCDE)
Microsoft Certified Solutions Developer Cisco Architect:
 MCSD: Windows Store Apps • Cisco Certified Architect
 MCSD: Web Applications
 MCSD: Applications Lifecycle Management Additional Certifications:
 CITEC Certified Engineer or Oracle Certified Master from 2004
Microsoft Certified Solutions Master  Certified Information Systems Auditor 
 MCSM Data Platform  Certified Information Security Manager from Information Systems Audit and Control Association from 14 June 2007
 MCSM Sharepoint  Certified Information Systems Security Professional from International Information Systems Security Certification Consortium from May 2008
 MCSM Communication  Examination in Computing or Examination in IT from Australian Computer Society
 MCSM Messaging  Graduate Diploma (IT) or HDSE Diploma from Aptech
 MCSM Directory Services  Certificate or Diploma from British Computer Society
 Four or six semester Diploma from NIIT


----------



## dragoman

1 August 2012 1.0 Ruth Graham 
16 April 2013 2.0 Andrew Johnson

I am not sure who all noticed this , but the new assessment document has this guy Andrew named for the approver ! I am sure guys who got their assessment letter in May would have Andrew Johnson in the signature instead of Ruth Graham . 

So this new suc*** I believe has got this new set of Rules ! 

Basically new management new changes , as we always see even in our professional lives! 

Dragoman


----------



## josephjt

dragoman said:


> 1 August 2012 1.0 Ruth Graham
> 16 April 2013 2.0 Andrew Johnson
> 
> I am not sure who all noticed this , but the new assessment document has this guy Andrew named for the approver ! I am sure guys who got their assessment letter in May would have Andrew Johnson in the signature instead of Ruth Graham .
> 
> So this new suc*** I believe has got this new set of Rules !
> 
> Basically new management new changes , as we always see even in our professional lives!
> 
> Dragoman



http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf

Yes there is a new version out there. Here is a quote from it

"Skilled Employment Date
The date specified for skilled employment for a non-relevant Bachelor or above is upon completion of 4 years experience. For a relevant degree it is either 2 years in the past 10 years or 4 years in any time period, whichever is earlier. For qualifications below a Bachelor, 5 years in the past 10 years and 6 years in any time period.If the date specified for skilled employment is earlier than the completion of the qualification; the date will be noted as the completion date of the qualification. In this case, the date specified for skilled employment cannot be earlier than the completion date of the qualification.If the applicant has multiple qualifications, the date will be based on whichever results in the earliest date."

And a new version was released on April 16th and this is from when the the problems have started.


----------



## zeinasoft

josephjt said:


> http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf
> 
> Yes there is a new version out there. Here is a quote from it
> 
> "Skilled Employment Date
> The date specified for skilled employment for a non-relevant Bachelor or above is upon completion of 4 years experience. For a relevant degree it is either 2 years in the past 10 years or 4 years in any time period, whichever is earlier. For qualifications below a Bachelor, 5 years in the past 10 years and 6 years in any time period.If the date specified for skilled employment is earlier than the completion of the qualification; the date will be noted as the completion date of the qualification. In this case, the date specified for skilled employment cannot be earlier than the completion date of the qualification.If the applicant has multiple qualifications, the date will be based on whichever results in the earliest date."
> 
> And a new version was released on April 16th and this is from when the the problems have started.


but is there any confirmation that they will really deduct the total years of experience


----------



## rimon

Dears,

I ve just called ACS "0061 2 9299 3666 " and they told me that they will consider all the work experience years in the assessment.


----------



## mini2ran

I applied on 7th march and still waiting for results..


----------



## josephjt

Any positive results today ?


----------



## gentoo

noobrex said:


> Has anyone received the ACS results, for those who applied on 11th or 12th March ?
> 
> No one seems to be answering the questions for which this thread is meant to be


I applied on 7th March and my application still with the assessor


----------



## jayptl

Yes, in new rules, Andrew came

and now, ACS results comes with not flexibility..


----------



## samysunny

gentoo said:


> I applied on 7th March and my application still with the assessor


Applied on 15 march, awaiting!


----------



## noobrex

I applied on 12th March still on result


----------



## melloncollie

jayptl said:


> Yes, in new rules, Andrew came
> 
> and now, ACS results comes with not flexibility..


One more carefully crafted line and you could have yourself a Haiku there ...


----------



## shadyrobin

josephjt said:


> http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf
> 
> Yes there is a new version out there. Here is a quote from it
> 
> "Skilled Employment Date
> The date specified for skilled employment for a non-relevant Bachelor or above is upon completion of 4 years experience. For a relevant degree it is either 2 years in the past 10 years or 4 years in any time period, whichever is earlier. For qualifications below a Bachelor, 5 years in the past 10 years and 6 years in any time period.If the date specified for skilled employment is earlier than the completion of the qualification; the date will be noted as the completion date of the qualification. In this case, the date specified for skilled employment cannot be earlier than the completion date of the qualification.If the applicant has multiple qualifications, the date will be based on whichever results in the earliest date."
> 
> And a new version was released on April 16th and this is from when the the problems have started.



With this logic I am losing 4years in my experience out of total 8 which just brings me to boundary of 60 points. 

On top of that, the ceiling would already be reached for this year by the time I get the assessment result and no one is aware of the next year points criteria or occupation ceiling under 2613.. :-(

And what about the visa fee next year?


----------



## melloncollie

shadyrobin said:


> And what about the visa fee next year?


If you have dependents, you will pay more (how much is still TBC) if your application goes through after 1st July.


----------



## wish

Guys, 

Any reply from ACS about the work ex? 
Wait for my result...I think me going to loss my hope...

May be can conact "Professional Assessments Manager : [email protected] " for more clarification. 
Or can contact :- [email protected]


----------



## tomtomwq

ACS is being unprofessional. 
It's fine they can change their rules whatsoever. But they should have announced it and not applied it retrospectively for applications submitted before April 16.


----------



## jacobpauls

Hi All,

Applied on 12th March got the result today 

Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 12 
March 2013. 
Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the 
ANZSCO Code. 
Your qualification has been assessed as follows: 
Your Bachelor of Engineering In Information Technology from XYZ completed April 
2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing 
The following employment after June 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled 
level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. 
Dates: 06/09 - 09/11 (2yrs 3mths) 
Position: Software Engineer 
Employer: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXx
Country: INDIA 
Dates: 09/11 - 03/13 (1yrs 6mths) 
Position: Software Engineer 
Employer: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Country: INDIA 
Please note that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship reserves the right to undertake further
investigation regarding your skilled employment experience.
While the ACS is authorised to assess ICT skills assessments, the final decision in awarding points 
remains with the Department of Immigration and Citizenship. 
This assessment is based upon the documents provided. By issuing this letter or otherwise, the ACS 
makes no representation regarding: 
• The authenticity of documentation provided or the veracity of content. 
• The suitability of the applicant for migration or employment. 


Please let me know if i can apply further


----------



## noobrex

jacobpauls said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Applied on 12th March got the result today
> 
> Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 12
> March 2013.
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the
> ANZSCO Code.
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Engineering In Information Technology from XYZ completed April
> 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> The following employment after June 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
> level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Dates: 06/09 - 09/11 (2yrs 3mths)
> Position: Software Engineer
> Employer: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXx
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 09/11 - 03/13 (1yrs 6mths)
> Position: Software Engineer
> Employer: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> Country: INDIA
> Please note that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship reserves the right to undertake further
> investigation regarding your skilled employment experience.
> While the ACS is authorised to assess ICT skills assessments, the final decision in awarding points
> remains with the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.
> This assessment is based upon the documents provided. By issuing this letter or otherwise, the ACS
> makes no representation regarding:
> • The authenticity of documentation provided or the veracity of content.
> • The suitability of the applicant for migration or employment.
> 
> 
> Please let me know if i can apply further


What time did you get the results ? Even I applied on 12th March


----------



## melloncollie

Congrats!! Is this in line with what you had expected or did you also get affected by the "2 year reduction syndrome" that a lots of members reported?



jacobpauls said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Applied on 12th March got the result today
> 
> Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 12
> March 2013.
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the
> ANZSCO Code.
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Engineering In Information Technology from XYZ completed April
> 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> The following employment after June 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
> level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Dates: 06/09 - 09/11 (2yrs 3mths)
> Position: Software Engineer
> Employer: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXx
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 09/11 - 03/13 (1yrs 6mths)
> Position: Software Engineer
> Employer: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> Country: INDIA
> Please note that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship reserves the right to undertake further
> investigation regarding your skilled employment experience.
> While the ACS is authorised to assess ICT skills assessments, the final decision in awarding points
> remains with the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.
> This assessment is based upon the documents provided. By issuing this letter or otherwise, the ACS
> makes no representation regarding:
> • The authenticity of documentation provided or the veracity of content.
> • The suitability of the applicant for migration or employment.
> 
> 
> Please let me know if i can apply further


----------



## jacobpauls

noobrex said:


> What time did you get the results ? Even I applied on 12th March


9 30 AM IST today

Can any one tell me what options do i have


----------



## wish

Hi jacob, congrats.
How many points do you have now ? If you have 60 the go head and apply eio .
Or you can check with acs about the two years ex. 2009-2011.
I have given two contact address in my last post .just write to then and enquire.


----------



## zeinasoft

Dear Seniors ,
Could you please explain what is 
*
2 year reduction syndrome*?

what is the criteria of deduction ?


----------



## rvijay

jacobpauls said:


> 9 30 AM IST today
> 
> Can any one tell me what options do i have


How many points do u have?


----------



## jacobpauls

wish said:


> Hi jacob, congrats.
> How many points do you have now ? If you have 60 the go head and apply eio .
> Or you can check with acs about the two years ex. 2009-2011.
> I have given two contact address in my last post .just write to then and enquire.


Hi Wish thanks for ur wishes 

Well since I have less than 5 years of experience i may not receive any points for work exp so my tally adds up to 55
In IELTS i got R-8, L-7,S-7,W-7 and O - 7.5


----------



## jacobpauls

rvijay said:


> Was urs an RPL application?



What is RPL application


----------



## noobrex

rvijay said:


> Was urs an RPL application?


Mine was


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

jacobpauls said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Applied on 12th March got the result today
> 
> Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 12
> March 2013.
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the
> ANZSCO Code.
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Engineering In Information Technology from XYZ completed April
> 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> The following employment after June 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
> level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Dates: 06/09 - 09/11 (2yrs 3mths)
> Position: Software Engineer
> Employer: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXx
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 09/11 - 03/13 (1yrs 6mths)
> Position: Software Engineer
> Employer: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> Country: INDIA
> Please note that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship reserves the right to undertake further
> investigation regarding your skilled employment experience.
> While the ACS is authorised to assess ICT skills assessments, the final decision in awarding points
> remains with the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.
> This assessment is based upon the documents provided. By issuing this letter or otherwise, the ACS
> makes no representation regarding:
> • The authenticity of documentation provided or the veracity of content.
> • The suitability of the applicant for migration or employment.
> 
> 
> Please let me know if i can apply further


As per yesterday's call with DIAC, you will not be able to claim any points for experience.


----------



## jacobpauls

rvijay said:


> How many points do u have?



Currenlty i suspect they will not give points for my work exp which will be 4 years so i may not get any points so my tally is 55

incase i get that point then 60 .... 
so confusion is will i get points for my work experience


----------



## jacobpauls

ChinnuBangalore said:


> As per yesterday's call with DIAC, you will not be able to claim any points for experience.



thanks chinnu... u think i have got any other options


----------



## wish

Jacob , as you have band 7 for ielts , y dont u try for ss ? U will get add 5 points there


----------



## zeinasoft

jacobpauls said:


> thanks chinnu... u think i have got any other options


could you please explain why u will not give any points for 4 years exp?


my experience is 6 years how many points can i claim ?

my pouse is 2 years , can i calim points for her as well?


----------



## tobeaussie

ChinnuBangalore said:


> As per yesterday's call with DIAC, you will not be able to claim any points for experience.


Later it was disproved as well by Chetu and we are back on square 1. 

Anyways beat to get ss so that there is no confusion at all...


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

You can opt for state sponsorship. But for few states like Victoria, you need a minimum of 3 years experience. I would suggest you to check out the eligibility criteria for the interesting states and then decide on the application.


----------



## jacobpauls

wish said:


> Jacob , as you have band 7 for ielts , y dont u try for ss ? U will get add 5 points there



Hi Wish,

My exp is less then 5 years so i have few options in states.... i ll check that out


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

tobeaussie said:


> Later it was disproved as well by Chetu and we are back on square 1.
> 
> Anyways beat to get ss so that there is no confusion at all...


Oh ok. I missed it then


----------



## ashhegde

Clueless what to do.. even i am stuck at 55 points, with not able to claim any points for my Work Exp, post the +ve ACS Assessment, that validates my experience to be relevant post Sept 2012!!! Damn$

Can anyone tell me what their future plan of action is?? BTW am applying under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst)


----------



## tobeaussie

zeinasoft said:


> could you please explain why u will not give any points for 4 years exp?
> 
> 
> my experience is 6 years how many points can i claim ?
> 
> my pouse is 2 years , can i calim points for her as well?


This is the biggest question everybody has and is yet in a confusion state.

Regarding your spouse you can claim if her assesment is positive as you will not be claiming points for her experience anyways.

If you have 60 then don't bother considering work experience points. There is a fix here if the EOI Aapplication should not consider points for your work experience you must say the work experience is not relevant for all even though you have work experience. This means you are providing wrong info to DIAC intentionally.

My point is the confusion will fade away in some time or probably if others agree go without experience points in EOI....


----------



## samysunny

ashhegde said:


> Clueless what to do.. even i am stuck at 55 points, with not able to claim any points for my Work Exp, post the +ve ACS Assessment, that validates my experience to be relevant post Sept 2012!!! Damn$
> 
> Can anyone tell me what their future plan of action is?? BTW am applying under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst)


Yes I applied for BA and waiting for ACS result.


----------



## wish

All are on the same boat now . 
Y dont we just wire to them together and ask y there a sudden change ?
Even myself I stuck with 55points . Need to aim for 7 for ielts . 
Dont know can score 7 each.


----------



## ashhegde

samysunny said:


> Yes I applied for BA and waiting for ACS result.


All the best, how many yrs of Work Ex do you have also what is your ICT major degree???


----------



## samysunny

ashhegde said:


> All the best, how many yrs of Work Ex do you have also what is your ICT major degree???


Got around 7 yrs experience and ICT Minor (EEE - Engineering). Applied on March 15- Stage 4. Not sure much they would deduct from 7.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## samysunny

Senior expats,

Do we need update ACS if we change jobs after ACS was submitted?


----------



## rahu

acs is indeed counting your full experience. 
if the experience is not relevant then of-course acs must have mentioned it that way.

from their change its also clear that they need 2/4 years etc experience to be suitable for migration. 
but if that threshold experience (2/4 years) is to be excluded is never mentioned anywhere.
and whether that experience is to be excluded could only be decided by DIAC and not by ACS. 
as of now, there is no such declaration on DIAC.


----------



## SAPBINovice

Oh God.
After reading the results of ACS evaluation , I found awkward the way ACS is judging the experience documented.
In my case, I have experience of over 12 years with all supporting documents, but they only approved and validated my experience of 9 years..
Most surprising....No queries asked, no extra documentation requested!
Also, while working for same company with same job profile/position in 2004-2005, they counted partial experience of only few months for this company...Well, this is a great consulting company.
Guys, I don't know why this happened and not even of thinking of appealing the results as I still have 8+ years of experience approved by ACS for EOI.

Cheers,


----------



## josephjt

SAPBINovice said:


> Oh God.
> After reading the results of ACS evaluation , I found awkward the way ACS is judging the experience documented.
> In my case, I have experience of over 12 years with all supporting documents, but they only approved and validated my experience of 9 years..
> Most surprising....No queries asked, no extra documentation requested!
> Also, while working for same company with same job profile/position in 2004-2005, they counted partial experience of only few months for this company...Well, this is a great consulting company.
> Guys, I don't know why this happened and not even of thinking of appealing the results as I still have 8+ years of experience approved by ACS for EOI.
> 
> Cheers,



How are you going to file the EOI ? are you going to state the experience before the date ACS mentioned as not related ? so that EOI does not count points for the experience ?


----------



## SAPBINovice

josephjt said:


> How are you going to file the EOI ? are you going to state the experience before the date ACS mentioned as not related ? so that EOI does not count points for the experience ?


@josephjt
As said earlier, points did not matter in my EOI application as my experience is still over 8 years after ACS evaluation. But I will still write all my experience since start of my career in same industry although and let them evaluate again at DIAC level.
I read somewhere in this forum that we can still write all our experience eventhough ACS did not validated all the years of experience. 
Thanks,


----------



## josephjt

SAPBINovice said:


> @josephjt
> As said earlier, points did not matter in my EOI application as my experience is still over 8 years after ACS evaluation. But I will still write all my experience since start of my career in same industry although and let them evaluate again at DIAC level.
> I read somewhere in this forum that we can still write all our experience eventhough ACS did not validated all the years of experience.
> Thanks,


You are right, You max out either way.  . Congrats and all the best for your EOI


----------



## SAPBINovice

josephjt said:


> You are right, You max out either way.  . Congrats and all the best for your EOI


Thanks mate.
But I discussed this to make people aware of ACS evaluation process on accepting experience. I was surprised as this was not anticipated and they should have atleast asked for supporting documents in case they had any confusions.
Nevertheless, July 2013 is coming and lot may be expected from ACS-DIAC now
Cheers,


----------



## eva-aus1

samysunny said:


> Got around 7 yrs experience and ICT Minor (EEE - Engineering). Applied on March 15- Stage 4. Not sure much they would deduct from 7.:fingerscrossed:


Probably 4 .. my friend was EEE got deducted 4 years.. Iam ECE stage 4 most probably 2 .. hmmm anyways .. need to crack .. ielts now :-(


----------



## abdulzak

Anyone got ACS results who has applied on 16 March..


----------



## noobrex

I filled on 12th yet not recieved them.


----------



## abdulzak

ufffffff.. waiting time is killing ...........


----------



## ashhegde

So post +ve assessment from ACS and with them considering my experience post Sept 2012 ( Although i had provided work ex of 6.5 yrs) my consultant is telling me to do a Vetassess Assessment now

"As of now DIAC offers experience points as per the "advisory letter" issued from Vetassess. One more assessment from Vetassess, which will cost AUD 250. Vetassess will assess overall experience and confirm if points can be claimed for entire experience."

Not sure if i should go with this or if it is another 250 AUD down the drain.. Sad, depressed but still hopeful.. any expert advice??


----------



## jacobpauls

ashhegde said:


> So post +ve assessment from ACS and with them considering my experience post Sept 2012 ( Although i had provided work ex of 6.5 yrs) my consultant is telling me to do a Vetassess Assessment now
> 
> "As of now DIAC offers experience points as per the "advisory letter" issued from Vetassess. One more assessment from Vetassess, which will cost AUD 250. Vetassess will assess overall experience and confirm if points can be claimed for entire experience."
> 
> Not sure if i should go with this or if it is another 250 AUD down the drain.. Sad, depressed but still hopeful.. any expert advice??


Hi Ash,

We are in the same boat. If you are confident of getting 8 in each band in IELTS you get 20 points

Jacob


----------



## tobeaussie

eva-aus1 said:


> Probably 4 .. my friend was EEE got deducted 4 years.. Iam ECE stage 4 most probably 2 .. hmmm anyways .. need to crack .. ielts now :-(


Even ECE gets four years deducted under the pretext of major in computing in not closely related field ... Just letting you know early so that you are not disappointed......


----------



## tobeaussie

ashhegde said:


> So post +ve assessment from ACS and with them considering my experience post Sept 2012 ( Although i had provided work ex of 6.5 yrs) my consultant is telling me to do a Vetassess Assessment now
> 
> "As of now DIAC offers experience points as per the "advisory letter" issued from Vetassess. One more assessment from Vetassess, which will cost AUD 250. Vetassess will assess overall experience and confirm if points can be claimed for entire experience."
> 
> Not sure if i should go with this or if it is another 250 AUD down the drain.. Sad, depressed but still hopeful.. any expert advice??


Well this is interesting is going to VETASSESS going to help?? Can I ask a question here why is your consultant telling this has he got information from DIAC that the points will not be counted???? Also can you not go for state sponsorship?? How many points are you short of btw...

Any case nobody has clear information as to why you cannot claim points now... Then why are you paying the consultant huge fees.. I thought the only reason is to ease pressure of us and do the work that we ought to do... I would ask you to pressure your agent to get authentic news and push that you would still like to go ahead with complete experience....


----------



## shaikjalal

I have another doubt with acs assessment, now I have close to about 9+ exp started from SE and now PM, but since I couldn't get all my experience on company letter heads I submitted only those for which I had on letter head, about 7+ exp claimed while applying for acs assessment.
So now when I submit my EOI can I put in remaining exp, for which I have enough proof ( payslips, tax records ....) but this has not been assessed by acs.

Please advise.


----------



## PPbad

You submit in the EOI however , you could claim points for that , since it is not assessed by ACS.





shaikjalal said:


> I have another doubt with acs assessment, now I have close to about 9+ exp started from SE and now PM, but since I couldn't get all my experience on company letter heads I submitted only those for which I had on letter head, about 7+ exp claimed while applying for acs assessment.
> So now when I submit my EOI can I put in remaining exp, for which I have enough proof ( payslips, tax records ....) but this has not been assessed by acs.
> 
> Please advise.


----------



## PPbad

What i meant was You can submit in the EOI however , you could not claim points for that , since it is not assessed by ACS.


----------



## samysunny

jacobpauls said:


> Hi Ash,
> 
> We are in the same boat. If you are confident of getting 8 in each band in IELTS you get 20 points
> 
> Jacob


Vetasses takes more than 3 months to give out the result. My friend applied on march 13 and still waiting for the results and hez expecting to get his reults by june end.


----------



## dragoman

jacobpauls said:


> Hi Wish thanks for ur wishes
> 
> Well since I have less than 5 years of experience i may not receive any points for work exp so my tally adds up to 55
> In IELTS i got R-8, L-7,S-7,W-7 and O - 7.5



If you have between 3-5 yrs of Exp then you get 5 points
between 5-8 yrs of Exp then you get 10 points 
Over 8yrs 15 points

I cant understand y u cant claim atleast 5 points ! 

Dragoman


----------



## sam2905

savyasree said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Please can anyone help me out with ACS checklist. I am applying myself no agents!
> Sure. You do not need agents to do this. everything you need is within this portal
> -also any format available for employer reference letters
> Check this out http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0019/7570/Skilled-Employment-Reference-Example.pdf
> 
> -when sent online copies that has to be certified?
> All the copies except your resume should be attested. You need to do a colour scan of your document, take a color print out and get it attested.
> -certified or notary? what is the difference and do all docs need to notorised or certified?
> Go for notary public. Yes all copies needs to be attested. Except your resume.
> 
> please help me out as will be applying next week.
> 
> Thanks!


Read my comments inline.


----------



## jacobpauls

dragoman said:


> If you have between 3-5 yrs of Exp then you get 5 points
> between 5-8 yrs of Exp then you get 10 points
> Over 8yrs 15 points
> 
> I cant understand y u cant claim atleast 5 points !
> 
> Dragoman



The new ACS rules have changed so out of my 4 years they have deducted 2 years. 
To consider the points i need total 3 more years to claim the 5 points. If I had 5 years then i can claim the 5 points
Thats the new math of ACS


----------



## sam2905

dragoman said:


> If you have between 3-5 yrs of Exp then you get 5 points
> between 5-8 yrs of Exp then you get 10 points
> Over 8yrs 15 points
> 
> I cant understand y u cant claim atleast 5 points !
> 
> Dragoman


What do you mean? If you have less than 5 yrs experience and more than 3 years, then you get 5 points. Without 3 yrs you cannot apply. I think you should be good. How many years of exp do you have?


----------



## jacobpauls

sam2905 said:


> What do you mean? If you have less than 5 yrs experience and more than 3 years, then you get 5 points. Without 3 yrs you cannot apply. I think you should be good. How many years of exp do you have?


I have exactly 4 years


----------



## sam2905

jacobpauls said:


> I have exactly 4 years


So hope that ACS assessment gives you atleast 3 years in the total 4 years. Then you should be good. All the best.


----------



## vamshimadisetty

Guys one question...i have a 1.5 years masters in IS and also a 1 year Graduate diploma in IT...i got a positive assessment for ACS as a programmer analyst but i did not include the Grad dip in the assessment. Now my question is i use 5 points for completing the 2 years of study in Australia how is this going to affect , can i still use the grad dip without it being assessed?


----------



## abakik

vamshimadisetty said:


> Guys one question...i have a 1.5 years masters in IS and also a 1 year Graduate diploma in IT...i got a positive assessment for ACS as a programmer analyst but i did not include the Grad dip in the assessment. Now my question is i use 5 points for completing the 2 years of study in Australia how is this going to affect , can i still use the grad dip without it being assessed?



Hi,

As far as I know you cannot claim any points related to AU education unless you complete a study that lasts two years (fulltime). it is not possible to combine two different studies to have a two-year AU education in total.


----------



## samysunny

Any results today?


----------



## vamshimadisetty

abakik said:


> Hi,
> 
> As far as I know you cannot claim any points related to AU education unless you complete a study that lasts two years (fulltime). it is not possible to combine two different studies to have a two-year AU education in total.


Hey abakik,

i am sure i can claim the points as long as i have done 2 years study in australia. the question i had was with regarding the ACS assessment. should all my degrees be accessed by ACS for DIAC to consider for immigration or could i just send them my copies of degree certificates in my application for PR


----------



## abakik

vamshimadisetty said:


> Hey abakik,
> 
> i am sure i can claim the points as long as i have done 2 years study in australia. the question i had was with regarding the ACS assessment. should all my degrees be accessed by ACS for DIAC to consider for immigration or could i just send them my copies of degree certificates in my application for PR


okay! not sure but logically if you did your studies in AU, there is no need to get them recognised by ACS for the purposes of AU study requirement. since they are AU degrees/diplomas, they should be recognised automatically. you need to prove that they are 92 weeks of registered study. transcripts or letters from the education provider should be sufficient.


----------



## noobrex

I am yet to recieve mine logged on 12th March.


----------



## ashhegde

tobeaussie said:


> Well this is interesting is going to VETASSESS going to help?? Can I ask a question here why is your consultant telling this has he got information from DIAC that the points will not be counted???? Also can you not go for state sponsorship?? How many points are you short of btw...
> 
> Any case nobody has clear information as to why you cannot claim points now... Then why are you paying the consultant huge fees.. I thought the only reason is to ease pressure of us and do the work that we ought to do... I would ask you to pressure your agent to get authentic news and push that you would still like to go ahead with complete experience....



Well, they want me to take the Vetassess Point advisory assessment, to check if they will award me the points to qualify for the PR Visa, as ACS has literally flushed my 5 yrs of work ex down the drain, hence inspite of receiving a +ve assessment i cannot claim for any points.

I agree, and i have already questioned back quite a few things to the consultant who i am indeed paying a huge fee, and as for now they have given me 2 options - Vetassess Assessment ( that will take 4 months) or re-write IELTs and get 8 points.. the latter seems to be a better option :fingerscrossed:


----------



## vamshimadisetty

abakik said:


> okay! not sure but logically if you did your studies in AU, there is no need to get them recognised by ACS for the purposes of AU study requirement. since they are AU degrees/diplomas, they should be recognised automatically. you need to prove that they are 92 weeks of registered study. transcripts or letters from the education provider should be sufficient.


Thanks for that Abakik, that reason sounds about right as i had a look at this info on the immi website too.


----------



## josephjt

:ranger:

How much longer ? (Sigh!)


----------



## dragoman

josephjt said:


> :ranger:
> 
> How much longer ? (Sigh!)


When did it reach stage 4 ? you should have got it by now ! I dont think anybody else from Feb is still waiting .

Dragoman


----------



## tobeaussie

dragoman said:


> When did it reach stage 4 ? you should have got it by now ! I dont think anybody else from Feb is still waiting .
> 
> Dragoman


Guys any news from DIAC on the new ACS result format and what can be considered for points.. Basically we had some two or three people call DIAC and enquire... Please share your updates and this will help people to go ahead with their EOI and also for people who have applied to be in peace .....


----------



## Jyotsna Soni

can anybody help me with choosing right ANZSCO code?


----------



## Mroks

Jyotsna Soni said:


> can anybody help me with choosing right ANZSCO code?


Your occupation details?


----------



## Jyotsna Soni

whr can i share tht? its a long list of 3-4 companies..


----------



## Mroks

Jyotsna Soni said:


> whr can i share tht? its a long list of 3-4 companies..


U don't have to share ur company name. Just write down the tasks and responsibilities carried out by u in your job.


----------



## Jyotsna Soni

(High Severity Incident Manager/ Service Delivery Consultant) NOV 11-Till date



	Develop, co-ordinate and promote incident management activities across the whole of the program and take responsibility for the effective functioning of the Incident Management processes across all support areas.
	Notifying Problem Manager of major incidents that need to be handled or existing problems that have been identified.
	Opening Bridge/Con-Call for High Severity issues and get all the relevant teams/Technologies supporting the client into the call, and try to get the issue/Service resolved/restored ASAP
	Driving the incident with Level 2, Level 3 support towards restoring the business ASAP
	Participating in DSR (Daily Service Review) calls with Clients to discuss the SLA Breaches, service review and service improvement plans.
	Participating in the SLR calls for service improvement.
	RCA capture & Analysis with the help of engineers.
	Real Time & continuous follow-up with global support teams for Critical & High priority (Sev 1 / Sev 2) incident resolution
	Regular follow-up with global support teams for resolution of P3 & P4 (Sev 3 / Sev 4) incidents
	Ensure that the Incident record is fully updated prior to Problem Management handover
	Responsible for sending all Incident notifications as per agreed process
	Chair the conference call during Critical outage situations
 Ensure Incident Timeline Report is created immediately after resolution
	Ensure Real-time dashboard is updated appropriately during and after the outage
	Contribution to ongoing process & operational improvements
	Carry out daily & weekly audits/spots checks and send report to the team
	Provide functional/procedural assistance to Tier I, II and Tire III team members during shift
	Provide pro-active problem management by analysing problem trends and formulate Corrective and Preventive Action Plans with respective technology support teams.
	Conduct Trend analysis of the incidents/issues for service improvement measures and present to business.
	Responsible for Change & Release Management activities. 
	Accountable for adhering and enforcing the Change Management process with global processes to meet service expectations
	Performed end to end process Gap analysis and project manage the service improvement plan.

	Present the Service Improvement Plans to the clients and internal Management



(Incident Manager/Administrator-Tools System) FEB 08- NOV 11


.

Job Description & Responsibilities:
	Driving the Core Incident Management Process as per ITIL guidelines. 
	Develop, co-ordinate and promote incident management activities across the whole of Program and take responsibility for the effective functioning of the Incident Management processes across all support areas.
	Active participation in driving Change Management & Problem Management as per ITIL guidelines.
	Notifying the Problem Manager of any major incidents that need to be handled or existing problems that have been identified.
	Participating in DSR (Daily Service Review) calls with Clients.
	Participating in the SLR calls (internal) for service improvement.
	RCA capture & Analysis with the help of engineers.
	Participating in the CAB meetings.
	Review and recommend, as appropriate, changes to support processes to ensure continuous improvement of the incident management process
	Ensure that any service breach is suitably recorded and described before it is closed
	Review and improve the accuracy and content of the Service Management System knowledge base
	Produce metrics for service performance and customer satisfaction both on a regular and an ad-hoc basis 
	Ensure regular reporting on key service performance and quality metrics (in relation to incident management)
	Working with Program & Project Managers to assess the operations, support and service requirements and implications of new projects and their on-going needs 
	Conduct initial analysis; produce detailed requirements and operational process specifications. Use appropriate analytical frameworks to illustrate and explain the problem and solution clearly too all levels of users
	Establishing and conducting regular performance, availability and capacity planning on all aspects of the infrastructure and business systems
	Reviewing system / service performance and estimating requirements over time.
	Conducting regular capacity planning reviews to ensure service levels are maintained through predicted increase in demand
	Monitoring, streamlining & resolving problems on servers using BMC Patrol Central & BMC Patrol Express.
	Troubleshoot and provide resolutions to application errors.
	Performing regular housing keeping activities including daily checks and reports.
	Work with the vendor (BMC) to report and resolve issues
	Manage user profiles and server/user licenses.
	Generate Remedy reports
	Update team documentation, work instructions and procedures.
	Undertake Software License monitoring reporting using the tools in relation to both Software and Hardware asset management (CMDB). 
	Received appreciation for support given to clients.





(System Admin -6 Months Contract) July 2007- Dec 2007

Job Description & Responsibilities:
	Provide onsite network support. Tasks include installations, repair and configuration of computers and network equipment.
	Refurbishment of computer systems and laptops. Test and diagnosed computer and laptop components for failure and replaced components as needed. 
	Handling and Maintaining the Allworx phone server. Tasks include adding and deleting the users, mapping of users and phones, configuration and live call monitoring.



(Sr. Solution Eng.) Feb 2007- July 2007

Job Description & Responsibilities:
	Giving technical support to US customers for their ISP queries – DSL/Satellite/Dialup
	Responsible to troubleshoot all the common devices which can jack with computer.
	Responsible to provide e-mail and chat support along with up-selling.
	Assistance through phone via remote access.
	Resolve issue of SOHO i.e Small Office Home Office Business.



(Data Support Analyst) Nov 2005- May 2006

Job Description & Responsibilities:
	Working in a team of 30, ensuring prompt resolution times, adhering to set SLA’s and maintaining an 80% call resolution at 1st Line.
	Supporting PC hardware/software, POP3 email problems, PC connectivity, Wi-fi and provisioning of any new data products.
	Supporting external customers in relation to all aspects of mobile data including WAP, GPRS, MMS, GSM, GPS, Bluetooth, PDAs, PC/laptop connectivity and fixed lines solutions.
	Building relationships and liasing with manufacturers such as O2, Nokia and Sony Ericsson to gain greater support and understanding of products and technologies



(Sr. Desktop Eng.) Mar 2004- Sep 2005

Job Description & Responsibilities:
	Install, upgrade, support and troubleshoot XP and Microsoft Office 
and any other authorized desktop applications
	Experience in Antivirus Management
	Install, upgrade, support and troubleshoot for printers, computer hardware and any 
other authorized peripheral equipment
	Performs general preventative maintenance tasks on computers, laptops, printers 
and any other authorized peripheral equipment
	Performs remedial repairs on computers, laptops, printers and any other 
authorized peripheral equipment
	Customize desktop hardware to meet user specifications and site standards
	Performs work in compliance within specified warranty requirements
	Returns defective equipment/parts to maintenance inventory, documents customer 
	repairs, maintains and restocks assigned parts inventory to insure proper spare 
parts levels.
	Dealing with hardware and application support queries and issues reported to the 
support desk and escalated to the Desktop Support Engineers
	Provide user data and application recovery.
	Familiarize end users on basic software, hardware and peripheral device 
operation
	Take ownership and responsibility of queries, issues and problems assigned to 
the Desktop Support Engineers
	Works with vendor support contacts to resolve technical issues within the desktop 
environment
	Escalate issues and involve experts wherever required in order to resolve issues 
as quickly as possible



(Desktop Support Eng.) Nov 2001- Dec 2003


Job Description & Responsibilities:
	To provide basic to moderately complex support to client customers on client products, systems, peripherals and software.
	Logging of calls from customers onto a database and following escalation procedures to resolve problems or issues.
	To provide and maintain strong, professional relationships with all of the client customers and show empathy for the customers at all times.
	Escalate more complex customer queries and product-related issues to the Advanced Support Group.
	To provide feedback on a daily basis to the team leader on the new emerging issues that have been discovered.
	Maintaining cordial peer to peer relationship & motivate associates towards organizational goals.
	Moved to Advisory Support Group (ASG) / Service Mentor, job responsibility was to assist L1 technician if they face any problem while troubleshooting or not able to find any solution related to any specific issues. Sometimes needs to take ownership of the issue from L1 technician and fix the issue.


----------



## subscriptions.im007

tobeaussie said:


> Guys any news from DIAC on the new ACS result format and what can be considered for points.. Basically we had some two or three people call DIAC and enquire... Please share your updates and this will help people to go ahead with their EOI and also for people who have applied to be in peace .....


Looking at your signature, am I right in my understanding that you have been invited & have applied for Visa?

If yes, was your ACS assessment in the new format with experience cut short by ACS?

It seems the real story may unfold only when we start getting Visa application response from DIAC for those whose unfortunate ones whose ACS assessment was in new format, with experience cut short.

By the way, I am waiting for my ACS feedback, I am sure it would bring in some unpleasant surprise.


----------



## Jyotsna Soni

any update by seeing my job duties?


----------



## jayptl

Hi guys

anyone got from DIAC or ACS

how to mention in EOI as skilled employment

*totall employment or only skill employment mention in ACS letter???*


----------



## Jyotsna Soni

guys plz reply..i need help


----------



## Mroks

Jyotsna Soni said:


> any update by seeing my job duties?


google serach '263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer' 

check in the site immi.gov.in whether the tasks matches with you.

I am from a different field, so cannot guided u in deep.

U can repost ur query in one thread completely again as currently ur requirement is spread across several posts. Someone should be able to guide u properly.


----------



## Jyotsna Soni

Mroks said:


> google serach '263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer'
> 
> check in the site immi.gov.in whether the tasks matches with you.
> 
> I am from a different field, so cannot guided u in deep.
> 
> U can repost ur query in one thread completely again as currently ur requirement is spread across several posts. Someone should be able to guide u properly.



how to post in a new thread??


----------



## Mroks

Jyotsna Soni said:


> how to post in a new thread??


when ur are logged, go to Australia Expat Forum for Expats Living in Australia - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad
On the left side u clik button 'Post A New Thread'

In title mention that u 'want to know the six digit ANZSCO code' and in the message section give ur task and responsibilities carried out by u. I hope some one should be able to help u out.


----------



## mustu521

melloncollie said:


> If you have dependents, you will pay more (how much is still TBC) if your application goes through after 1st July.


Where is this info available about an increase in fees for applications including dependants?. Can you send the source?


----------



## tobeaussie

subscriptions.im007 said:


> Looking at your signature, am I right in my understanding that you have been invited & have applied for Visa?
> 
> If yes, was your ACS assessment in the new format with experience cut short by ACS?
> 
> It seems the real story may unfold only when we start getting Visa application response from DIAC for those whose unfortunate ones whose ACS assessment was in new format, with experience cut short.
> 
> By the way, I am waiting for my ACS feedback, I am sure it would bring in some unpleasant surprise.


Yes I have applied with a result in new format, however considering the entire experience. I may be the unfortunate one that you are referring to..

Worst case I will withdraw my application if CO advises so and hopefully will be allowed to reapply for the EOI again.. 

This confusion is not new for ACS even before this change ACS results had a fair bit of uncertainty and people have been refuses visas ... So nothing new here but it is affecting a whole lot if people as they changed something's without notice ... This is what is very disturbing ....


----------



## ravireddy99

Anyone got ACS results from March ? Any good news ?


----------



## happybuddha

*Wtf*

ACS changed their format ? 
Like I'd know the difference 
So what exactly has changed guys ? Does it make submitting an EOI more difficult? What is affect it has ? 

>Anyone got ACS results from March ? Any good news ?
Am waiting. My 12th week from the 8 to 12 weeks is in the first week of June. When did you submit your docs ?


----------



## anjana.11jun

I am in stage-4 with assessor,how was the next stage...........


----------



## abakik

mustu521 said:


> Where is this info available about an increase in fees for applications including dependants?. Can you send the source?


Here are some links for increases in visa charges from July 2013:

https://www.acacia-au.com/visa_fee_increases_July_2013.php
Visa Charges to Increase Significantly from 1 July 2013 « Executive Staff Services


----------



## subscriptions.im007

tobeaussie said:


> Yes I have applied with a result in new format, however considering the entire experience. I may be the unfortunate one that you are referring to..
> 
> Worst case I will withdraw my application if CO advises so and hopefully will be allowed to reapply for the EOI again..
> 
> This confusion is not new for ACS even before this change ACS results had a fair bit of uncertainty and people have been refuses visas ... So nothing new here but it is affecting a whole lot if people as they changed something's without notice ... This is what is very disturbing ....


Its been how long when the format was changed, I was thinking may be in the other thread (for those who have filed the visa application) somebody might be there who might have got the feedback from CO


----------



## samysunny

Any results today?


----------



## rajj

samysunny said:


> Any results today?


Not Yet applied on March 11. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## psnr

Hi,

My friend has got his skilled assessed (ACS) with +ve result in Jan-13. He is completing his 3 yrs in Australia with May-2013 But he is working with the same company.

Can he apply EOI with 3yrs in Australia? or Does he go for ACS again till May-13.

Please suggest if he can provide pay slips to prove his employment in the same company.

Appreciate for your valuable suggestions.

Thanks.


----------



## deepajose

happybuddha said:


> ACS changed their format ?
> Like I'd know the difference
> So what exactly has changed guys ? Does it make submitting an EOI more difficult? What is affect it has ?
> 
> >Anyone got ACS results from March ? Any good news ?
> Am waiting. My 12th week from the 8 to 12 weeks is in the first week of June. When did you submit your docs ?



Hello All,

I have 5 years of experience and I need those 10 points to be elgible to apply for PR.. Whats this new format? I am really worried now.


----------



## KateRaj

rimon said:


> me too applied on 15th March, bored from everything, waiting ACS results !


Did you get results?


----------



## Mroks

psnr said:


> Hi,
> 
> My friend has got his skilled assessed (ACS) with +ve result in Jan-13. He is completing his 3 yrs in Australia with May-2013 But he is working with the same company.
> 
> Can he apply EOI with 3yrs in Australia? or Does he go for ACS again till May-13.
> 
> Please suggest if he can provide pay slips to prove his employment in the same company.
> 
> Appreciate for your valuable suggestions.
> 
> Thanks.


No need of ACS again. The experience gained which is outside to ACS certificate can be claimed by documents like payslip, bank statements etc. The granting of experience points is in the hands of DIAC and not with ACS.


----------



## psnr

Mroks said:


> No need of ACS again. The experience gained which is outside to ACS certificate can be claimed by documents like payslip, bank statements etc. The granting of experience points is in the hands of DIAC and not with ACS.


Thanks mate.


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

tobeaussie said:


> Guys any news from DIAC on the new ACS result format and what can be considered for points.. Basically we had some two or three people call DIAC and enquire... Please share your updates and this will help people to go ahead with their EOI and also for people who have applied to be in peace .....



Today morning I poke to DIAC and here are the details,

We can go ahead and launch our EOI by claiming the points for actual experience and once the CO is assigned, he would get back to us for the proof's. It will not be a concern if we can substantiate our claim in the EOI. He also told me that ACS and DIAC are two different departments and they will not completely depend on each other and as mentioned in the DIAC website they will only consider the ACS opinion.


----------



## tobeaussie

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Today morning I poke to DIAC and here are the details,
> 
> We can go ahead and launch our EOI by claiming the points for actual experience and once the CO is assigned, he would get back to us for the proof's. It will not be a concern if we can substantiate our claim in the EOI. He also told me that ACS and DIAC are two different departments and they will not completely depend on each other and as mentioned in the DIAC website they will only consider the ACS opinion.


Well at least 90 to 10 90% of operators have this view where as 10% have a different view ... But man shall I say this is scariest part of my life I have done everything now sit and wait and hope I don't get rejected due to this change which has come into effect from a back dated application in ACS .. 

Highly unprofessional organisation I must say..


----------



## eva-aus1

tobeaussie said:


> Well at least 90 to 10 90% of operators have this view where as 10% have a different view ... But man shall I say this is scariest part of my life I have done everything now sit and wait and hope I don't get rejected due to this change which has come into effect from a back dated application in ACS ..
> 
> Highly unprofessional organisation I must say..


Hi ur signature says EOI received..on 6th may .. you did apply EOI with ne format letter from ACS? what is the status now of your EOI .. ??


----------



## tobeaussie

I replied earlier to this I got an invitation I considered entire experience as advised by DIAC and have filed my application already


----------



## jayptl

Hi guys

DIAC should clarify things about employment

Currently they indicated word* relevent or skilled* that can be shown in ACS, 

It means thay may b or may not be accepted by DIAC..


----------



## eva-aus1

tobeaussie said:


> I replied earlier to this I got an invitation I considered entire experience as advised by DIAC and have filed my application already


all the best to you!! How long it took for you to get invite after you applied EOI?


----------



## wish

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Today morning I poke to DIAC and here are the details,
> 
> We can go ahead and launch our EOI by claiming the points for actual experience and once the CO is assigned, he would get back to us for the proof's. It will not be a concern if we can substantiate our claim in the EOI. He also told me that ACS and DIAC are two different departments and they will not completely depend on each other and as mentioned in the DIAC website they will only consider the ACS opinion.


Hi ChinnuBangalore,

Good to hear that. But let me ask you. When you submitted your EIO how many years work exp you have given? did you follow the ACS advice? 
Please advice...

Am waiting for my ACS , submitted on 31 Mar with total of 5 years work exp after ICT major.
If they take out my 2 years, then ielts i have to score 7 on each.. Dont know possible or not...


----------



## tobeaussie

eva-aus1 said:


> all the best to you!! How long it took for you to get invite after you applied EOI?


Thanks a lot

It took 16 hours to get invitation... Yes that's how it is now.... May be things are about to change from July 2013 ..... Only my personal feeling nothing official looking at the whole lot of changes in costing, skill assessment etc. 

For now I a already in the ocean swimming will I reach Aussie shore time will only decide ...

Just for your information I discussed with a MARA agent in melbourne and he has a similar view posted above from DIAC, but also says that we will have to wait for the case officer to raise any objections die to this new ACS line in the letter.

However he said there are no upfront communications of any changes in the way experience counted for points and said if visa officer raises objection then they can go for the review of existing do umentatauin and change it for future applicants. So all in all a few of us will be the experimental rats... So it can be either way of the story but I feel with a lot of inputs from DIAC as well as MARA agents I am on right side and swimming correctly ..

If things turn otherwise at this sage without clear rules nobody has a control on that.. Let us understand it is about permanent entry to another country and its their land their rules... We are just requesting an entry...


----------



## jayptl

Dear above

ACS changed pattern by requesting to DIAC, due to overwhealming applicants of IT otherwise ACS is one type of organization..


----------



## tataussie

samysunny said:


> Any results today?



Hi SamySunny?

When have u applied for ACS Assesment and for which code.

I have applied for reveloper programmer on 11th march and not received yet


----------



## roposh

Hi,
I've been reading the replies of all regarding this ACS assessment issue. I myself applied on April 15th and now my application is at stage 4. Dont know what will happen to our application. My education and experience are provided below so if any of you could give your opinion if I will make 5 points or not.

Education: 
B.Sc (Hons) in Economics (3 years) 
M.Sc - Information technology Jan 2005 to Dec 2006. (Transcript issued March 2007 and Degree Issued Jan 2008)
Experience: 
1) Developer Programmer Aug 2006 - Oct 2009 (3 years 2 months)
2) Developer Programmer Oct 2009 - to date (3 years 6 months)

Guys please tell me what do you make out of my qualification and experience? Will they atleast accept my experience as 3 years as my bachelor was a Non-ICT qualification?


----------



## samysunny

tataussie said:


> Hi SamySunny?
> 
> When have u applied for ACS Assesment and for which code.
> 
> I have applied for reveloper programmer on 11th march and not received yet


__________________
261111: * ACS App/Res: 15-03-13/Stage 4* EOI(189)-??? * ITA-??? * Visa App/Ack-??? * PCC(IND/AUS)-??? * Meds-??? * CO-???


----------



## eva-aus1

tobeaussie said:


> Thanks a lot
> 
> It took 16 hours to get invitation... Yes that's how it is now.... May be things are about to change from July 2013 ..... Only my personal feeling nothing official looking at the whole lot of changes in costing, skill assessment etc.
> 
> For now I a already in the ocean swimming will I reach Aussie shore time will only decide ...
> 
> Just for your information I discussed with a MARA agent in melbourne and he has a similar view posted above from DIAC, but also says that we will have to wait for the case officer to raise any objections die to this new ACS line in the letter.
> 
> However he said there are no upfront communications of any changes in the way experience counted for points and said if visa officer raises objection then they can go for the review of existing do umentatauin and change it for future applicants. So all in all a few of us will be the experimental rats... So it can be either way of the story but I feel with a lot of inputs from DIAC as well as MARA agents I am on right side and swimming correctly ..
> 
> If things turn otherwise at this sage without clear rules nobody has a control on that.. Let us understand it is about permanent entry to another country and its their land their rules... We are just requesting an entry...


you are right.. as you said ..it is not a college admission we are seeking based on our ranks but to a country.. so it is always there call..!!.. ok will have my ACS results only by june end and hoping by july first week or second ..all rules change will be out!!! then I shall submit EOI .. just keeping fingers crossed and praying that you all should swim to other end.... as we also will be in same ocean in another 2 or 3 months


----------



## dayms

eva-aus1 said:


> you are right.. as you said ..it is not a college admission we are seeking based on our ranks but to a country.. so it is always there call..!!.. ok will have my ACS results only by june end and hoping by july first week or second ..all rules change will be out!!! then I shall submit EOI .. just keeping fingers crossed and praying that you all should swim to other end.... as we also will be in same ocean in another 2 or 3 months


Eva - What is your ACS Application date, I have applied on 18 April.


----------



## binioz

Hi,

I applied for ACS on 16th Jan'13.. ACS came back to me asking for more documents on 15th Mar'13. I provided them more documents on 22nd Mar'13 and i'm still waiting for ACS results. 

Any idea how long it will take more??

My patience is running out and with these new set of ACS rules it will affect my points.


----------



## eva-aus1

dayms said:


> Eva - What is your ACS Application date, I have applied on 18 April.


April 26th


----------



## melloncollie

That's painful!!

What additional documents did ACS ask you for?




binioz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for ACS on 16th Jan'13.. ACS came back to me asking for more documents on 15th Mar'13. I provided them more documents on 22nd Mar'13 and i'm still waiting for ACS results.
> 
> Any idea how long it will take more??
> 
> My patience is running out and with these new set of ACS rules it will affect my points.


----------



## KateRaj

looks like lots of IT application for visa. So high chance they will tighten the rules


----------



## eva-aus1

KateRaj said:


> looks like lots of IT application for visa. So high chance they will tighten the rules


hi Kate how is ur ielts prep going??


----------



## binioz

melloncollie said:


> That's painful!!
> 
> What additional documents did ACS ask you for?


Initially, i had provided my roles and responsibilities as self declaration since my manager clearly refused to give it in company letterhead. ACS came back and asked me to provide my employment certification (date of joining and role) in company letterhead. 

I provided requested documents and senior expat members suggested that after providing documents i will get results in 2 weeks, but its now almost 2 months and im still waiting 

Does anyone has ACS contact no? is it ok to call them and ask the reason for delay??


----------



## roposh

roposh said:


> Hi,
> I've been reading the replies of all regarding this ACS assessment issue. I myself applied on April 15th and now my application is at stage 4. Dont know what will happen to our application. My education and experience are provided below so if any of you could give your opinion if I will make 5 points or not.
> 
> Education:
> B.Sc (Hons) in Economics (3 years)
> M.Sc - Information technology Jan 2005 to Dec 2006. (Transcript issued March 2007 and Degree Issued Jan 2008)
> Experience:
> 1) Developer Programmer Aug 2006 - Oct 2009 (3 years 2 months)
> 2) Developer Programmer Oct 2009 - to date (3 years 6 months)
> 
> Guys please tell me what do you make out of my qualification and experience? Will they atleast accept my experience as 3 years as my bachelor was a Non-ICT qualification?


Anyone??


----------



## Mroks

binioz said:


> Initially, i had provided my roles and responsibilities as self declaration since my manager clearly refused to give it in company letterhead. ACS came back and asked me to provide my employment certification (date of joining and role) in company letterhead.
> 
> I provided requested documents and senior expat members suggested that after providing documents i will get results in 2 weeks, but its now almost 2 months and im still waiting
> 
> Does anyone has ACS contact no? is it ok to call them and ask the reason for delay??


Nothing wrong in contacting them. If u r using agent, let the agent contact them with the reference number else u can contact. ACS should be in a position to give u justifiable answer.

Skills Assessment
(02) 9290 3422 
[email protected]

Contact Us | Australian Computer Society


----------



## PPbad

This is also in line with the below presentation

http://library.constantcontact.com/...672330684-123/Visa+Pricing+Changes+-+DIAC.pdf




abakik said:


> Here are some links for increases in visa charges from July 2013:
> 
> https://www.acacia-au.com/visa_fee_increases_July_2013.php
> Visa Charges to Increase Significantly from 1 July 2013 « Executive Staff Services


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

wish said:


> Hi ChinnuBangalore,
> 
> Good to hear that. But let me ask you. When you submitted your EIO how many years work exp you have given? did you follow the ACS advice?
> Please advice...
> 
> Am waiting for my ACS , submitted on 31 Mar with total of 5 years work exp after ICT major.
> If they take out my 2 years, then ielts i have to score 7 on each.. Dont know possible or not...


I submitted my EOI and Vic SS applications last week by claiming the points for my actual work experience ignoring the ACS assessment. But I have to call them today to ease the tension 

@tobeaussie is the first person to go ahead with EOI submission and we are all his followers. But today I am confident that I took a right decision.


----------



## Jyotsna Soni

hi can anybody help me in choosing right anzsco code plz.....


----------



## KateRaj

Jyotsna Soni said:


> hi can anybody help me in choosing right anzsco code plz.....


please give ur qualification and experience.


----------



## rimon

Any +ve results todays?

it seems that all these people in ACS died !!!


----------



## Jyotsna Soni

KateRaj said:


> please give ur qualification and experience.


(High Severity Incident Manager/ Service Delivery Consultant) NOV 11-Till date



	Develop, co-ordinate and promote incident management activities across the whole of the program and take responsibility for the effective functioning of the Incident Management processes across all support areas.
	Notifying Problem Manager of major incidents that need to be handled or existing problems that have been identified.
	Opening Bridge/Con-Call for High Severity issues and get all the relevant teams/Technologies supporting the client into the call, and try to get the issue/Service resolved/restored ASAP
	Driving the incident with Level 2, Level 3 support towards restoring the business ASAP
	Participating in DSR (Daily Service Review) calls with Clients to discuss the SLA Breaches, service review and service improvement plans.
	Participating in the SLR calls for service improvement.
	RCA capture & Analysis with the help of engineers.
	Real Time & continuous follow-up with global support teams for Critical & High priority (Sev 1 / Sev 2) incident resolution
	Regular follow-up with global support teams for resolution of P3 & P4 (Sev 3 / Sev 4) incidents
	Ensure that the Incident record is fully updated prior to Problem Management handover
	Responsible for sending all Incident notifications as per agreed process
	Chair the conference call during Critical outage situations
 Ensure Incident Timeline Report is created immediately after resolution
	Ensure Real-time dashboard is updated appropriately during and after the outage
	Contribution to ongoing process & operational improvements
	Carry out daily & weekly audits/spots checks and send report to the team
	Provide functional/procedural assistance to Tier I, II and Tire III team members during shift
	Provide pro-active problem management by analysing problem trends and formulate Corrective and Preventive Action Plans with respective technology support teams.
	Conduct Trend analysis of the incidents/issues for service improvement measures and present to business.
	Responsible for Change & Release Management activities. 
	Accountable for adhering and enforcing the Change Management process with global processes to meet service expectations
	Performed end to end process Gap analysis and project manage the service improvement plan.

	Present the Service Improvement Plans to the clients and internal Management



(Incident Manager/Administrator-Tools System) FEB 08- NOV 11


.

Job Description & Responsibilities:
	Driving the Core Incident Management Process as per ITIL guidelines. 
	Develop, co-ordinate and promote incident management activities across the whole of Program and take responsibility for the effective functioning of the Incident Management processes across all support areas.
	Active participation in driving Change Management & Problem Management as per ITIL guidelines.
	Notifying the Problem Manager of any major incidents that need to be handled or existing problems that have been identified.
	Participating in DSR (Daily Service Review) calls with Clients.
	Participating in the SLR calls (internal) for service improvement.
	RCA capture & Analysis with the help of engineers.
	Participating in the CAB meetings.
	Review and recommend, as appropriate, changes to support processes to ensure continuous improvement of the incident management process
	Ensure that any service breach is suitably recorded and described before it is closed
	Review and improve the accuracy and content of the Service Management System knowledge base
	Produce metrics for service performance and customer satisfaction both on a regular and an ad-hoc basis 
	Ensure regular reporting on key service performance and quality metrics (in relation to incident management)
	Working with Program & Project Managers to assess the operations, support and service requirements and implications of new projects and their on-going needs 
 Conduct initial analysis; produce detailed requirements and operational process specifications. Use appropriate analytical frameworks to illustrate and explain the problem and solution clearly too all levels of users
	Establishing and conducting regular performance, availability and capacity planning on all aspects of the infrastructure and business systems
	Reviewing system / service performance and estimating requirements over time.
	Conducting regular capacity planning reviews to ensure service levels are maintained through predicted increase in demand
	Monitoring, streamlining & resolving problems on servers using BMC Patrol Central & BMC Patrol Express.
	Troubleshoot and provide resolutions to application errors.
	Performing regular housing keeping activities including daily checks and reports.
	Work with the vendor (BMC) to report and resolve issues
	Manage user profiles and server/user licenses.
	Generate Remedy reports
	Update team documentation, work instructions and procedures.
	Undertake Software License monitoring reporting using the tools in relation to both Software and Hardware asset management (CMDB). 
	Received appreciation for support given to clients.





(System Admin -6 Months Contract) July 2007- Dec 2007

Job Description & Responsibilities:
	Provide onsite network support. Tasks include installations, repair and configuration of computers and network equipment.
	Refurbishment of computer systems and laptops. Test and diagnosed computer and laptop components for failure and replaced components as needed. 
	Handling and Maintaining the Allworx phone server. Tasks include adding and deleting the users, mapping of users and phones, configuration and live call monitoring.



(Sr. Solution Eng.) Feb 2007- July 2007

Job Description & Responsibilities:
	Giving technical support to US customers for their ISP queries – DSL/Satellite/Dialup
	Responsible to troubleshoot all the common devices which can jack with computer.
	Responsible to provide e-mail and chat support along with up-selling.
	Assistance through phone via remote access.
	Resolve issue of SOHO i.e Small Office Home Office Business.



(Data Support Analyst) Nov 2005- May 2006

Job Description & Responsibilities:
	Working in a team of 30, ensuring prompt resolution times, adhering to set SLA’s and maintaining an 80% call resolution at 1st Line.
	Supporting PC hardware/software, POP3 email problems, PC connectivity, Wi-fi and provisioning of any new data products.
	Supporting external customers in relation to all aspects of mobile data including WAP, GPRS, MMS, GSM, GPS, Bluetooth, PDAs, PC/laptop connectivity and fixed lines solutions.
	Building relationships and liasing with manufacturers such as O2, Nokia and Sony Ericsson to gain greater support and understanding of products and technologies



(Sr. Desktop Eng.) Mar 2004- Sep 2005

Job Description & Responsibilities:
	Install, upgrade, support and troubleshoot XP and Microsoft Office 
and any other authorized desktop applications
	Experience in Antivirus Management
	Install, upgrade, support and troubleshoot for printers, computer hardware and any 
other authorized peripheral equipment
	Performs general preventative maintenance tasks on computers, laptops, printers 
and any other authorized peripheral equipment
	Performs remedial repairs on computers, laptops, printers and any other 
authorized peripheral equipment
	Customize desktop hardware to meet user specifications and site standards
	Performs work in compliance within specified warranty requirements
	Returns defective equipment/parts to maintenance inventory, documents customer 
	repairs, maintains and restocks assigned parts inventory to insure proper spare 
parts levels.
	Dealing with hardware and application support queries and issues reported to the 
support desk and escalated to the Desktop Support Engineers
	Provide user data and application recovery.
	Familiarize end users on basic software, hardware and peripheral device 
operation
	Take ownership and responsibility of queries, issues and problems assigned to 
the Desktop Support Engineers
	Works with vendor support contacts to resolve technical issues within the desktop 
environment
	Escalate issues and involve experts wherever required in order to resolve issues 
as quickly as possible



(Desktop Support Eng.) Nov 2001- Dec 2003


Job Description & Responsibilities:
	To provide basic to moderately complex support to client customers on client products, systems, peripherals and software.
	Logging of calls from customers onto a database and following escalation procedures to resolve problems or issues.
	To provide and maintain strong, professional relationships with all of the client customers and show empathy for the customers at all times.
	Escalate more complex customer queries and product-related issues to the Advanced Support Group.
	To provide feedback on a daily basis to the team leader on the new emerging issues that have been discovered.
	Maintaining cordial peer to peer relationship & motivate associates towards organizational goals.
	Moved to Advisory Support Group (ASG) / Service Mentor, job responsibility was to assist L1 technician if they face any problem while troubleshooting or not able to find any solution related to any specific issues. Sometimes needs to take ownership of the issue from L1 technician and fix the issue.


----------



## shaikjalal

.. Seriously .. I am literally counting days.. .. morning check.. and evenin check.. 10 weeks now


----------



## rimon

where r u IT Guys?


----------



## rimon

shaikjalal said:


> .. Seriously .. I am literally counting days.. .. morning check.. and evenin check.. 10 weeks now



can u please hire someone to check for you when u are asleep?

i am bored from these ACS people


----------



## Jyotsna Soni

*hi*



shaikjalal said:


> .. Seriously .. I am literally counting days.. .. morning check.. and evenin check.. 10 weeks now


wats ur job profile?


----------



## asriraj

*ACS skills assessment*

I'm planing to apply for ACS skills assessment. Below are my qualification details.


1. Im a BSc graduate (Maths, Physics Statistics)
2. I have 8+ years of experience in Systems administration
3. I have got vendor certifications i.e MCSA, VCP410 VCP 510 ITIL v3 Foundation 

Can anyone clarify me if am I eligible to claim points for both education and work experience?

Do I have to apply for vetassess assessment for claiming education qualification points?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

Jyotsna Soni said:


> (High Severity Incident Manager/ Service Delivery Consultant) NOV 11-Till date
> 
> 
> 
> 	Develop, co-ordinate and promote incident management activities across the whole of the program and take responsibility for the effective functioning of the Incident Management processes across all support areas.
> 	Notifying Problem Manager of major incidents that need to be handled or existing problems that have been identified.
> 	Opening Bridge/Con-Call for High Severity issues and get all the relevant teams/Technologies supporting the client into the call, and try to get the issue/Service resolved/restored ASAP
> 	Driving the incident with Level 2, Level 3 support towards restoring the business ASAP
> 	Participating in DSR (Daily Service Review) calls with Clients to discuss the SLA Breaches, service review and service improvement plans.
> 	Participating in the SLR calls for service improvement.
> 	RCA capture & Analysis with the help of engineers.
> 	Real Time & continuous follow-up with global support teams for Critical & High priority (Sev 1 / Sev 2) incident resolution
> 	Regular follow-up with global support teams for resolution of P3 & P4 (Sev 3 / Sev 4) incidents
> 	Ensure that the Incident record is fully updated prior to Problem Management handover
> 	Responsible for sending all Incident notifications as per agreed process
> 	Chair the conference call during Critical outage situations
>  Ensure Incident Timeline Report is created immediately after resolution
> 	Ensure Real-time dashboard is updated appropriately during and after the outage
> 	Contribution to ongoing process & operational improvements
> 	Carry out daily & weekly audits/spots checks and send report to the team
> 	Provide functional/procedural assistance to Tier I, II and Tire III team members during shift
> 	Provide pro-active problem management by analysing problem trends and formulate Corrective and Preventive Action Plans with respective technology support teams.
> 	Conduct Trend analysis of the incidents/issues for service improvement measures and present to business.
> 	Responsible for Change & Release Management activities.
> 	Accountable for adhering and enforcing the Change Management process with global processes to meet service expectations
> 	Performed end to end process Gap analysis and project manage the service improvement plan.
> 
> 	Present the Service Improvement Plans to the clients and internal Management
> 
> 
> 
> (Incident Manager/Administrator-Tools System) FEB 08- NOV 11
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Job Description & Responsibilities:
> 	Driving the Core Incident Management Process as per ITIL guidelines.
> 	Develop, co-ordinate and promote incident management activities across the whole of Program and take responsibility for the effective functioning of the Incident Management processes across all support areas.
> 	Active participation in driving Change Management & Problem Management as per ITIL guidelines.
> 	Notifying the Problem Manager of any major incidents that need to be handled or existing problems that have been identified.
> 	Participating in DSR (Daily Service Review) calls with Clients.
> 	Participating in the SLR calls (internal) for service improvement.
> 	RCA capture & Analysis with the help of engineers.
> 	Participating in the CAB meetings.
> 	Review and recommend, as appropriate, changes to support processes to ensure continuous improvement of the incident management process
> 	Ensure that any service breach is suitably recorded and described before it is closed
> 	Review and improve the accuracy and content of the Service Management System knowledge base
> 	Produce metrics for service performance and customer satisfaction both on a regular and an ad-hoc basis
> 	Ensure regular reporting on key service performance and quality metrics (in relation to incident management)
> 	Working with Program & Project Managers to assess the operations, support and service requirements and implications of new projects and their on-going needs
> 	Conduct initial analysis; produce detailed requirements and operational process specifications. Use appropriate analytical frameworks to illustrate and explain the problem and solution clearly too all levels of users
> 	Establishing and conducting regular performance, availability and capacity planning on all aspects of the infrastructure and business systems
> 	Reviewing system / service performance and estimating requirements over time.
> 	Conducting regular capacity planning reviews to ensure service levels are maintained through predicted increase in demand
> 	Monitoring, streamlining & resolving problems on servers using BMC Patrol Central & BMC Patrol Express.
> 	Troubleshoot and provide resolutions to application errors.
> 	Performing regular housing keeping activities including daily checks and reports.
> 	Work with the vendor (BMC) to report and resolve issues
> 	Manage user profiles and server/user licenses.
> 	Generate Remedy reports
> 	Update team documentation, work instructions and procedures.
> 	Undertake Software License monitoring reporting using the tools in relation to both Software and Hardware asset management (CMDB).
> 	Received appreciation for support given to clients.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (System Admin -6 Months Contract) July 2007- Dec 2007
> 
> Job Description & Responsibilities:
> 	Provide onsite network support. Tasks include installations, repair and configuration of computers and network equipment.
> 	Refurbishment of computer systems and laptops. Test and diagnosed computer and laptop components for failure and replaced components as needed.
> 	Handling and Maintaining the Allworx phone server. Tasks include adding and deleting the users, mapping of users and phones, configuration and live call monitoring.
> 
> 
> 
> (Sr. Solution Eng.) Feb 2007- July 2007
> 
> Job Description & Responsibilities:
> 	Giving technical support to US customers for their ISP queries – DSL/Satellite/Dialup
> 	Responsible to troubleshoot all the common devices which can jack with computer.
> 	Responsible to provide e-mail and chat support along with up-selling.
> 	Assistance through phone via remote access.
> 	Resolve issue of SOHO i.e Small Office Home Office Business.
> 
> 
> 
> (Data Support Analyst) Nov 2005- May 2006
> 
> Job Description & Responsibilities:
> 	Working in a team of 30, ensuring prompt resolution times, adhering to set SLA’s and maintaining an 80% call resolution at 1st Line.
> 	Supporting PC hardware/software, POP3 email problems, PC connectivity, Wi-fi and provisioning of any new data products.
> 	Supporting external customers in relation to all aspects of mobile data including WAP, GPRS, MMS, GSM, GPS, Bluetooth, PDAs, PC/laptop connectivity and fixed lines solutions.
> 	Building relationships and liasing with manufacturers such as O2, Nokia and Sony Ericsson to gain greater support and understanding of products and technologies
> 
> 
> 
> (Sr. Desktop Eng.) Mar 2004- Sep 2005
> 
> Job Description & Responsibilities:
> 	Install, upgrade, support and troubleshoot XP and Microsoft Office
> and any other authorized desktop applications
> 	Experience in Antivirus Management
> 	Install, upgrade, support and troubleshoot for printers, computer hardware and any
> other authorized peripheral equipment
> 	Performs general preventative maintenance tasks on computers, laptops, printers
> and any other authorized peripheral equipment
> 	Performs remedial repairs on computers, laptops, printers and any other
> authorized peripheral equipment
> 	Customize desktop hardware to meet user specifications and site standards
> 	Performs work in compliance within specified warranty requirements
> 	Returns defective equipment/parts to maintenance inventory, documents customer
> 	repairs, maintains and restocks assigned parts inventory to insure proper spare
> parts levels.
> 	Dealing with hardware and application support queries and issues reported to the
> support desk and escalated to the Desktop Support Engineers
> 	Provide user data and application recovery.
> 	Familiarize end users on basic software, hardware and peripheral device
> operation
> 	Take ownership and responsibility of queries, issues and problems assigned to
> the Desktop Support Engineers
> 	Works with vendor support contacts to resolve technical issues within the desktop
> environment
> 	Escalate issues and involve experts wherever required in order to resolve issues
> as quickly as possible
> 
> 
> 
> (Desktop Support Eng.)  Nov 2001- Dec 2003
> 
> 
> Job Description & Responsibilities:
> 	To provide basic to moderately complex support to client customers on client products, systems, peripherals and software.
> 	Logging of calls from customers onto a database and following escalation procedures to resolve problems or issues.
> 	To provide and maintain strong, professional relationships with all of the client customers and show empathy for the customers at all times.
> 	Escalate more complex customer queries and product-related issues to the Advanced Support Group.
> 	To provide feedback on a daily basis to the team leader on the new emerging issues that have been discovered.
> 	Maintaining cordial peer to peer relationship & motivate associates towards organizational goals.
> 	Moved to Advisory Support Group (ASG) / Service Mentor, job responsibility was to assist L1 technician if they face any problem while troubleshooting or not able to find any solution related to any specific issues. Sometimes needs to take ownership of the issue from L1 technician and fix the issue.


Please check this link https://www.acacia-au.com/anzsco/263212.php

But i fear if your roles and responsibilities would match one of these occupations.


----------



## Jyotsna Soni

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Please check this link https://www.acacia-au.com/anzsco/263212.php
> 
> But i fear if your roles and responsibilities would match one of these occupations.


actually i m choosing same code...wat other u can suggest?


----------



## AmitKumar02

eva-aus1 said:


> you are right.. as you said ..it is not a college admission we are seeking based on our ranks but to a country.. so it is always there call..!!.. ok will have my ACS results only by june end and hoping by july first week or second ..all rules change will be out!!! then I shall submit EOI .. just keeping fingers crossed and praying that you all should swim to other end.... as we also will be in same ocean in another 2 or 3 months


Hi eva-aus1,

when did u apply for ACS? I applied on 19th April so hopefully will get the results before 1st July..In that case I am confused whether to apply before 1st July or after 1st July??


----------



## wish

ChinnuBangalore said:


> I submitted my EOI and Vic SS applications last week by claiming the points for my actual work experience ignoring the ACS assessment. But I have to call them today to ease the tension
> 
> @tobeaussie is the first person to go ahead with EOI submission and we are all his followers. But today I am confident that I took a right decision.


Hi chinnu 
good luck.. have you got the vic ss? how long does it take for the processing? 
So how many points u had when u apply EIO? (include SS points?) 

Am bit confuse.. as i mention ielts is my main killer.. dont know can score 7 each..


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

wish said:


> Hi chinnu
> good luck.. have you got the vic ss? how long does it take for the processing?
> So how many points u had when u apply EIO? (include SS points?)
> 
> Am bit confuse.. as i mention ielts is my main killer.. dont know can score 7 each..


I had 65 points when I applied for EOI but have to go through the SS mode because my Software Tester occupation is not in the SOL1.

Don't worry about IELTS. I wish you get more than 7 in all the modules. All the best for your exam.


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

Jyotsna Soni said:


> actually i m choosing same code...wat other u can suggest?


Get second opinion before you proceed with your process. I still feel you have to make some modifications to your roles and responsibilities if you have to meet the requirements. I have to go thrugh the whole list to suggest other alternatives.


----------



## rockyrambo

Hi,

Quoting 'jacobpauls' assessment from ACS

Your Bachelor of Engineering In Information Technology from XYZ completed April 
2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing 
The following employment after June 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled 
level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. 
Dates: 06/09 - 09/11 (2yrs 3mths) 
Position: Software Engineer 
Employer: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXx
Country: INDIA 
Dates: 09/11 - 03/13 (1yrs 6mths) 
Position: Software Engineer 
Employer: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Country: INDIA 

The above implies that an ICT Major which might be closely related to the nominated occupation has seen a deduction of 2 years from the employment. Hence, an ICT Major which is not closely related to the nominated occupation would have a deduction of 4 years from the employment. Have we had any such cases to support this inference? Additionally, they can not and should not make any such change w/o proper prior notification. Else, why would a candidate waste money on an assessment from ACS? Anyone who would have applied before this step was implemented would have referred to ACS previous guidelines and hence, technically, has been cheated!! An E&O Insurance claim beckons him !!
If I refuse to believe that ACS would act so unprofessionally, then, has there been a glitch on the applicant's part where he has not shown proper documentation to have that experience evaluated completely? Have we had any cases where such deduction has not happened? This is preposterous indeed..!!


----------



## rockyrambo

rockyrambo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Quoting 'jacobpauls' assessment from ACS
> 
> Your Bachelor of Engineering In Information Technology from XYZ completed April
> 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> The following employment after June 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
> level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Dates: 06/09 - 09/11 (2yrs 3mths)
> Position: Software Engineer
> Employer: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXx
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 09/11 - 03/13 (1yrs 6mths)
> Position: Software Engineer
> Employer: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> Country: INDIA
> 
> The above implies that an ICT Major which might be closely related to the nominated occupation has seen a deduction of 2 years from the employment. Hence, an ICT Major which is not closely related to the nominated occupation would have a deduction of 4 years from the employment. Have we had any such cases to support this inference? Additionally, they can not and should not make any such change w/o proper prior notification. Else, why would a candidate waste money on an assessment from ACS? Anyone who would have applied before this step was implemented would have referred to ACS previous guidelines and hence, technically, has been cheated!! An E&O Insurance claim beckons him !!
> If I refuse to believe that ACS would act so unprofessionally, then, has there been a glitch on the applicant's part where he has not shown proper documentation to have that experience evaluated completely? Have we had any cases where such deduction has not happened? This is preposterous indeed..!!


And, then there is now news over here : News & Updates | Australian Computer Society

However, they have changed the summary of criterion : https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf

They are now using a new language ' relevant to ANZSCO' code and not closely related to 'ANZSCO' code. 

But this seems logical, that they don't need to declare this beforehand in public as the words
'Suitable assessment from ACS' and work experience needed to be 2 years of relevant to ANZSCO are all subjective. ACS can come up with a logic that the assessment given is suitable and work experience needed for such a suitable assessment was 2 years relevant to ANZSCO code, however, only the workex after 2 years has been considered at a level appropriate for a skilled worker classification.


----------



## wish

Hi guys 
I wrote to acs and this is what the replied


Thank you for your email.



There has been no policy change to the requirements of the ACS.



The Department of Immigration and Citizenship have requested that we include on our result letter the date that the applicant meets the requirements for a suitable Skill Assessment.



In order to gain a suitable Skill Assessment with an overseas qualification an applicant has always required a minimum of two years of experience.



Regards,



Scott


----------



## mini2ran

Can some one please provide me the email id of DIAC for general enquires.

TIA


----------



## wish

I wrote to them again and the got reply 


The DIAC request stared on our result letters on the 30th April 2013.


Your friends in order to obtain a suitable Skills Assessment did need to have at least a minimum of two years experience it was just not mentioned on the result letter as it is now.



If you lodge an application now your result letter will be in the current format which does include experience after the requirement met date.



Regards,



Scott


----------



## Jyotsna Soni

wish said:


> I wrote to them again and the got reply
> 
> 
> The DIAC request stared on our result letters on the 30th April 2013.
> 
> 
> Your friends in order to obtain a suitable Skills Assessment did need to have at least a minimum of two years experience it was just not mentioned on the result letter as it is now.
> 
> 
> 
> If you lodge an application now your result letter will be in the current format which does include experience after the requirement met date.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> 
> Scott


R u frm IT background? can u help me as well?


----------



## jayptl

Hi guys attention..

I got reply from ACS saying that DIAC put pressure to ACS to deduction 2 yr deduction with ICT mamjor degree,and 4 yrs if non relevent degree, and DIAC also approves only ACS opinion.

IT means majority guys loose 5 points, its really sadest part of DIAC to tough rules before july without notification.


----------



## mustu521

wish said:


> I wrote to them again and the got reply
> 
> 
> The DIAC request stared on our result letters on the 30th April 2013.
> 
> 
> Your friends in order to obtain a suitable Skills Assessment did need to have at least a minimum of two years experience it was just not mentioned on the result letter as it is now.
> 
> 
> 
> If you lodge an application now your result letter will be in the current format which does include experience after the requirement met date.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> 
> Scott


But the question remains to see how many years DIAC will consider as relevant work experience.

a) If they go with the new results format, then it would be unfair to the applicant as compared with another past applicant (who had the same number of years in the ACS result letter) but WITHOUT the new format got through.

b) If DIAC continues to honor the full work experience that ACS has assessed as relevant then there is no issue.

But all of this is yet very grey.


----------



## Jyotsna Soni

(High Severity Incident Manager/ Service Delivery Consultant) NOV 11-Till date



	Develop, co-ordinate and promote incident management activities across the whole of the program and take responsibility for the effective functioning of the Incident Management processes across all support areas.
	Notifying Problem Manager of major incidents that need to be handled or existing problems that have been identified.
	Opening Bridge/Con-Call for High Severity issues and get all the relevant teams/Technologies supporting the client into the call, and try to get the issue/Service resolved/restored ASAP
	Driving the incident with Level 2, Level 3 support towards restoring the business ASAP
	Participating in DSR (Daily Service Review) calls with Clients to discuss the SLA Breaches, service review and service improvement plans.
	Participating in the SLR calls for service improvement.
	RCA capture & Analysis with the help of engineers.
	Real Time & continuous follow-up with global support teams for Critical & High priority (Sev 1 / Sev 2) incident resolution
	Regular follow-up with global support teams for resolution of P3 & P4 (Sev 3 / Sev 4) incidents
	Ensure that the Incident record is fully updated prior to Problem Management handover
	Responsible for sending all Incident notifications as per agreed process
	Chair the conference call during Critical outage situations
 Ensure Incident Timeline Report is created immediately after resolution
	Ensure Real-time dashboard is updated appropriately during and after the outage
	Contribution to ongoing process & operational improvements
	Carry out daily & weekly audits/spots checks and send report to the team
	Provide functional/procedural assistance to Tier I, II and Tire III team members during shift
	Provide pro-active problem management by analysing problem trends and formulate Corrective and Preventive Action Plans with respective technology support teams.
	Conduct Trend analysis of the incidents/issues for service improvement measures and present to business.
	Responsible for Change & Release Management activities. 
	Accountable for adhering and enforcing the Change Management process with global processes to meet service expectations
	Performed end to end process Gap analysis and project manage the service improvement plan.

	Present the Service Improvement Plans to the clients and internal Management



(Incident Manager/Administrator-Tools System) FEB 08- NOV 11


.

Job Description & Responsibilities:
	Driving the Core Incident Management Process as per ITIL guidelines. 
	Develop, co-ordinate and promote incident management activities across the whole of Program and take responsibility for the effective functioning of the Incident Management processes across all support areas.
	Active participation in driving Change Management & Problem Management as per ITIL guidelines.
	Notifying the Problem Manager of any major incidents that need to be handled or existing problems that have been identified.
	Participating in DSR (Daily Service Review) calls with Clients.
	Participating in the SLR calls (internal) for service improvement.
	RCA capture & Analysis with the help of engineers.
	Participating in the CAB meetings.
	Review and recommend, as appropriate, changes to support processes to ensure continuous improvement of the incident management process
	Ensure that any service breach is suitably recorded and described before it is closed
	Review and improve the accuracy and content of the Service Management System knowledge base
	Produce metrics for service performance and customer satisfaction both on a regular and an ad-hoc basis 
	Ensure regular reporting on key service performance and quality metrics (in relation to incident management)
	Working with Program & Project Managers to assess the operations, support and service requirements and implications of new projects and their on-going needs 
	Conduct initial analysis; produce detailed requirements and operational process specifications. Use appropriate analytical frameworks to illustrate and explain the problem and solution clearly too all levels of users
	Establishing and conducting regular performance, availability and capacity planning on all aspects of the infrastructure and business systems
	Reviewing system / service performance and estimating requirements over time.
	Conducting regular capacity planning reviews to ensure service levels are maintained through predicted increase in demand
	Monitoring, streamlining & resolving problems on servers using BMC Patrol Central & BMC Patrol Express.
	Troubleshoot and provide resolutions to application errors.
	Performing regular housing keeping activities including daily checks and reports.
	Work with the vendor (BMC) to report and resolve issues
	Manage user profiles and server/user licenses.
	Generate Remedy reports
	Update team documentation, work instructions and procedures.
	Undertake Software License monitoring reporting using the tools in relation to both Software and Hardware asset management (CMDB). 
	Received appreciation for support given to clients.





(System Admin -6 Months Contract) July 2007- Dec 2007

Job Description & Responsibilities:
	Provide onsite network support. Tasks include installations, repair and configuration of computers and network equipment.
	Refurbishment of computer systems and laptops. Test and diagnosed computer and laptop components for failure and replaced components as needed. 
	Handling and Maintaining the Allworx phone server. Tasks include adding and deleting the users, mapping of users and phones, configuration and live call monitoring.



(Sr. Solution Eng.) Feb 2007- July 2007

Job Description & Responsibilities:
	Giving technical support to US customers for their ISP queries – DSL/Satellite/Dialup
	Responsible to troubleshoot all the common devices which can jack with computer.
	Responsible to provide e-mail and chat support along with up-selling.
	Assistance through phone via remote access.
	Resolve issue of SOHO i.e Small Office Home Office Business.



(Data Support Analyst) Nov 2005- May 2006

Job Description & Responsibilities:
	Working in a team of 30, ensuring prompt resolution times, adhering to set SLA’s and maintaining an 80% call resolution at 1st Line.
	Supporting PC hardware/software, POP3 email problems, PC connectivity, Wi-fi and provisioning of any new data products.
	Supporting external customers in relation to all aspects of mobile data including WAP, GPRS, MMS, GSM, GPS, Bluetooth, PDAs, PC/laptop connectivity and fixed lines solutions.
	Building relationships and liasing with manufacturers such as O2, Nokia and Sony Ericsson to gain greater support and understanding of products and technologies



(Sr. Desktop Eng.) Mar 2004- Sep 2005

Job Description & Responsibilities:
	Install, upgrade, support and troubleshoot XP and Microsoft Office 
and any other authorized desktop applications
	Experience in Antivirus Management
	Install, upgrade, support and troubleshoot for printers, computer hardware and any 
other authorized peripheral equipment
	Performs general preventative maintenance tasks on computers, laptops, printers 
and any other authorized peripheral equipment
	Performs remedial repairs on computers, laptops, printers and any other 
authorized peripheral equipment
	Customize desktop hardware to meet user specifications and site standards
	Performs work in compliance within specified warranty requirements
	Returns defective equipment/parts to maintenance inventory, documents customer 
	repairs, maintains and restocks assigned parts inventory to insure proper spare 
parts levels.
	Dealing with hardware and application support queries and issues reported to the 
support desk and escalated to the Desktop Support Engineers
	Provide user data and application recovery.
	Familiarize end users on basic software, hardware and peripheral device 
operation
	Take ownership and responsibility of queries, issues and problems assigned to 
the Desktop Support Engineers
	Works with vendor support contacts to resolve technical issues within the desktop 
environment
	Escalate issues and involve experts wherever required in order to resolve issues 
as quickly as possible



(Desktop Support Eng.) Nov 2001- Dec 2003


Job Description & Responsibilities:
	To provide basic to moderately complex support to client customers on client products, systems, peripherals and software.
	Logging of calls from customers onto a database and following escalation procedures to resolve problems or issues.
	To provide and maintain strong, professional relationships with all of the client customers and show empathy for the customers at all times.
	Escalate more complex customer queries and product-related issues to the Advanced Support Group.
	To provide feedback on a daily basis to the team leader on the new emerging issues that have been discovered.
	Maintaining cordial peer to peer relationship & motivate associates towards organizational goals.
	Moved to Advisory Support Group (ASG) / Service Mentor, job responsibility was to assist L1 technician if they face any problem while troubleshooting or not able to find any solution related to any specific issues. Sometimes needs to take ownership of the issue from L1 technician and fix the issue.


----------



## Jyotsna Soni

plz help me in choosing the right ANZSCO code friends....


----------



## mustu521

tobeaussie said:


> Yes I have applied with a result in new format, however considering the entire experience. I may be the unfortunate one that you are referring to..
> 
> Worst case I will withdraw my application if CO advises so and hopefully will be allowed to reapply for the EOI again..
> 
> This confusion is not new for ACS even before this change ACS results had a fair bit of uncertainty and people have been refuses visas ... So nothing new here but it is affecting a whole lot if people as they changed something's without notice ... This is what is very disturbing ....


tobeaussie, is the visa application fee refunded if you withdraw your application on CO's advice?. What is the difference between withdrawal and rejection?


----------



## jayptl

all same,

lossing $3060 + other expense.


----------



## josephjt

Jyotsna Soni said:


> plz help me in choosing the right ANZSCO code friends....


Looks like you had a role system administrator and then moved to a role of a shift manager/incident analyst.

That is the best i can say from your duties, but you have to do some research yourself and no one better to know which job code you fall under than yourself.

Please do not spam this thread with the same post. You have the same job description post pasted multiple times on this thread and other threads.


----------



## Jyotsna Soni

josephjt said:


> Looks like you had a role system administrator and then moved to a role of a shift manager/incident analyst.
> 
> That is the best i can say from your duties, but you have to do some research yourself and no one better to know which job code you fall under than yourself.
> 
> Please do not spam this thread with the same post. You have the same job description post pasted multiple times on this thread and other threads.


srry for that..but acc to ur experience, wat code i can choose?


----------



## tobeaussie

mustu521 said:


> tobeaussie, is the visa application fee refunded if you withdraw your application on CO's advice?. What is the difference between withdrawal and rejection?


Withdrawal means there was no rejection and you will be to go ahead again with new EOI next day... This is assuming you did not deliberately claim points which is the case now as even DIAC has responded that we can claim points for all relevant experience and even a few MARA agents have confirmed that there is no rule change.

NOW rejection means even after CO advises that as per him you don't meet points you claimed and you still went ahead and the application got rejected.

Regarding refund 80% of cases whether it is DIAC fault or not will not get a refund but if it is not your fault and a policy has internally changed then you can reapply for EOI and earlier rejection will not have adverts effects ....

Also as somebody said that DIAC has put pressure to deduct years of experience I believe this is completely untrue again my opinion all my communications with ACS they have said that DIAC gas asked ACS TO specify the date when they became eligible as said by others also and multiple times. the points were never with ACSand also ACS assessment rules have not changed remember it is the same yet only result format has changed...

My 2 cents of advise is if you want to believe DIAC go ahead and claim points if you do not want to then wait for these confusions to get clear.. I believe this discussion is gong to take place everyday and it is not worth it. Please call DIAC and ACS and evaluate your decisions and go ahead or wait for this confusion to settle down.

Bottom line ACS has no say in what DIAC decides and awards points this has been clearly said in DIAc website that skill assessing authority will not be able to answer question on how many points will be awarded...

This is a simple matter of what's written on the result letter. ACS rules not changed clearly DIAC rules not changed(apart from internal changes) no notifications... If nothing changes why will assessing mechanism differ for me and another guy with same experience.. As per me either we both go in or both don't .... So everybody are still in the same boat as earlier... Hopefully we will not discuss this anymore in a daily basis...


----------



## jayptl

DIAC doesnt say directly, but via ACS they say indirectly to stop immigration furthre due to excessive IT applicants in Aus....

They have objection and right via skill assessment to refuse visa...

Because in skill select " employment section" this is clearly mention that * relevent employment YES or NO*

But still its uncertinity, its better to wait and watch to update in skill select website..


----------



## tobeaussie

jayptl said:


> DIAC doesnt say directly, but via ACS they say indirectly to stop immigration furthre due to excessive IT applicants in Aus....
> 
> They have objection and right via skill assessment to refuse visa...
> 
> Because in skill select " employment section" this is clearly mention that * relevent employment YES or NO*
> 
> But still its uncertinity, its better to wait and watch to update in skill select website..


Agree with the uncertainty part of it... However this is not because of ACS line ... Visa decisions have always been uncertain even before ACS introduced this line people have claimed complete experience what ACS suggested which DIAC did not agree... You can look at other threads in that and what are reasons for that.. This simply means everybody's case is different regardless of what ACS letter says ....

Now coming to relevant experience as far as I have read and understood any experience after your highest degree and closely related to ANZCO definition of roles and responsibilities for the applied ANZCO code is relevant ... There have been. No changes to this whatsoever , MARA agents have confirmed this.. This is has been a rule that DIAC follows from ages not only for 189 but even before .... If this would have changed then it is a major change and definetely will be notified to everybody and MARA society. The reason I say this is because MARA agent will be held responsible for the advise to any client in case he provides wrong advise and not the applicant... So relevance of experience is regardless of what ACS or any other assessing body says...

Yes here is a minute possibility of a internal rule change in DIAC due Tia lot of applicants and they want to refuse applications which is there in any country any day. As I said earlier if you. Have luxury if time then best to wait... Hope this. Helps people to take necessary decisions on the experience part.


----------



## noobrex

Has anyone got the results ? I applied on 12th March ? I did not receive it yet


----------



## rockyrambo

tobeaussie said:


> Withdrawal means there was no rejection and you will be to go ahead again with new EOI next day... This is assuming you did not deliberately claim points which is the case now as even DIAC has responded that we can claim points for all relevant experience and even a few MARA agents have confirmed that there is no rule change.
> 
> NOW rejection means even after CO advises that as per him you don't meet points you claimed and you still went ahead and the application got rejected.
> 
> Regarding refund 80% of cases whether it is DIAC fault or not will not get a refund but if it is not your fault and a policy has internally changed then you can reapply for EOI and earlier rejection will not have adverts effects ....
> 
> Also as somebody said that DIAC has put pressure to deduct years of experience I believe this is completely untrue again my opinion all my communications with ACS they have said that DIAC gas asked ACS TO specify the date when they became eligible as said by others also and multiple times. the points were never with ACSand also ACS assessment rules have not changed remember it is the same yet only result format has changed...
> 
> My 2 cents of advise is if you want to believe DIAC go ahead and claim points if you do not want to then wait for these confusions to get clear.. I believe this discussion is gong to take place everyday and it is not worth it. Please call DIAC and ACS and evaluate your decisions and go ahead or wait for this confusion to settle down.
> 
> Bottom line ACS has no say in what DIAC decides and awards points this has been clearly said in DIAc website that skill assessing authority will not be able to answer question on how many points will be awarded...
> 
> This is a simple matter of what's written on the result letter. ACS rules not changed clearly DIAC rules not changed(apart from internal changes) no notifications... If nothing changes why will assessing mechanism differ for me and another guy with same experience.. As per me either we both go in or both don't .... So everybody are still in the same boat as earlier... Hopefully we will not discuss this anymore in a daily basis...


I hope you're correct mate. However, is there any evidence of deduction of 4 years from the workex of an applicant? And, by what date does DIAC usually comes up with changes (if any)? By end of June?


----------



## samysunny

Any results of march applicants?


----------



## tobeaussie

rockyrambo said:


> I hope you're correct mate. However, is there any evidence of deduction of 4 years from the workex of an applicant? And, by what date does DIAC usually comes up with changes (if any)? By end of June?


Nope not yet as the ACS result format changed April end and I have not seen anybody applying apart from me with the new ACS result format. Look at my signature. If anybody who has applied before me gets an answer its good or else I will definitely post my status once CO is assigned. So pray for me that j go through :fingerscrossed:

Yes DIAC comes up with new rules end of financial year in Australia or June and will Be in effect from July.


----------



## PPbad

There is definitely changes from July 2013. There will be additional charges for dependents . 

It is mentioned in the Changes deck that is proposed.

Surcharges for:
• duration (*457 only)
• onshore subsequent visa 
applications (676 tourist, 
456 short-stay business 
and 457 business long -
stay)
• additional applicants 
(dependents)
• paper applications 
(progressively introduced).

http://library.constantcontact.com/...672330684-123/Visa+Pricing+Changes+-+DIAC.pdf


----------



## roposh

Hi,
I've been reading the replies of all regarding this ACS assessment issue. I myself applied on April 15th and now my application is at stage 4. Dont know what will happen to our application. My education and experience are provided below so if any of you could give your opinion if I will make 5 points or not.

Education: 
B.Sc (Hons) in Economics (3 years) 
M.Sc - Information technology Jan 2005 to Dec 2006. (Transcript issued March 2007 and Degree Issued Jan 2008)
Experience: 
1) Developer Programmer Aug 2006 - Oct 2009 (3 years 2 months)
2) Developer Programmer Oct 2009 - to date (3 years 6 months)

Guys please tell me what do you make out of my qualification and experience? Will they atleast accept my experience as 3 years as my bachelor was a Non-ICT qualification?


----------



## gentoo

Hi Guys,

I'm really pissed off with ACS now.. I submitted my application on 7th March.. And it progressed to stage 4 within a week... Yesterday the status of the application changed to "In progress" but today it has gone back to stage 3 asking for more documents... 

Whe they didn't asked for those 2 months back... This is really frustrating... Not sure how long I have to wait after submitting those docs...


----------



## tomtomwq

gentoo said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm really pissed off with ACS now.. I submitted my application on 7th March.. And it progressed to stage 4 within a week... Yesterday the status of the application changed to "In progress" but today it has gone back to stage 3 asking for more documents...
> 
> Whe they didn't asked for those 2 months back... This is really frustrating... Not sure how long I have to wait after submitting those docs...


What happened? Why do they ask for more docs from you?


----------



## gentoo

They asked for emplyee reference for my current employer.. I didn't submit cos as policy my company doesn't give reference letter.. Now probably I had to get a third party statuatory declarations from my manager.. which will lead to lots of questions..


----------



## gentoo

tomtomwq said:


> What happened? Why do they ask for more docs from you?


They asked for emplyee reference for my current employer.. I didn't submit cos as policy my company doesn't give reference letter.. Now probably I had to get a third party statuatory declarations from my manager.. which will lead to lots of questions..


----------



## PPbad

You need not get from your manager. You can get it from anyone from the company who is one level above your designation



gentoo said:


> They asked for emplyee reference for my current employer.. I didn't submit cos as policy my company doesn't give reference letter.. Now probably I had to get a third party statuatory declarations from my manager.. which will lead to lots of questions..


----------



## AUS14

noobrex said:


> I filled on 12th yet not recieved them.


Did you check the spam mailbox? whats ur stage? Is it IN PROGESS?


----------



## KateRaj

gentoo said:


> They asked for emplyee reference for my current employer.. I didn't submit cos as policy my company doesn't give reference letter.. Now probably I had to get a third party statuatory declarations from my manager.. which will lead to lots of questions..


See when your company wont give you reference letter, you need to get a reference letter from you colleague or manager which should be in a stamp paper and get it attested by Notary. With that you need to submit your self declaration also in the same format. I dd the same thing , and i did nt get any questions for those documents.


----------



## jayptl

I think

majority ACS guys r dead, and dont see threads frequently after launching new rules


----------



## gentoo

KateRaj said:


> See when your company wont give you reference letter, you need to get a reference letter from you colleague or manager which should be in a stamp paper and get it attested by Notary. With that you need to submit your self declaration also in the same format. I dd the same thing , and i did nt get any questions for those documents.


Thanks KateRaj.. The reference letter that my collegue will give will not be on a company letter head.. As long as I get attested by notary it's fine ya ?


----------



## sunshakthi

Hello All,

Hope below information may give us all some clarity in current happening with ACS Assessment Criteria.

Please find my ACS Assessment Result / Outcome that I have received this morning.
Note: Assessment outcome after the change regard to Experience Criteria for ICT Minor / Non-ICT / AQF Diploma

ACS Applied - 05th March 2013
ACS Stage 4 - 35 Days Ago ( Not sure about the exact Date )
ACS Stage 4 - "In-Progress" - 16th March 2013
ACS Case Finalized and Email Out - 17th March 2013

Qualification:
Bachelor Of Commerce - 1994
Microsoft Certified Solutions Expert 
Microsoft Certified Systems Engineer
Microsoft Certified Systems Administrator
Microsoft Certified Database Administrator
VMware Certified Professional
Citrix Certified Administrator

ANZSCO - 263111 ( Computer Network and System Engineer )
Total No Of Experience Closely related to Nominated Occupation - 11.07 Years
As per Assessment Result, ACS Considerd only 6.07 Years of Experience. ( 10 Points ONLY )

Available Options and My Current Points for Australia Migratoin

AGE - 15
STATE SPONSORSHIP - 05
QUALIFICATION - 15
EXPERIENCE - 10

My NOMINATED OCCUPATION - SOL 1
SPOUSE NOMIATED OCCUPATION - CSOL / SOL 2 ( Can't get 5 Points from Spouse )

Three Available Options for me:

1) Can convert my Spouse as Primary Applicant in AUS Migration, need to complete her Skill Assessment
2) Else, I have to score 8 - in all Components in IELTS.
3) Temporary State Sponrship Visa - 4 Years

Thanks
Ganesh


----------



## jayptl

hi Ganesh

can u tell me r u sure yor finalized date is 17 march?? it must be may....

why u got just 15 pts of age?? wts yor age? yes on diploma they reduce 6 years experience.. r u sure u got 15 pts of qualification, if i m not wrong u got diploma only.


----------



## zeinasoft

jayptl said:


> hi Ganesh
> 
> can u tell me r u sure yor finalized date is 17 march?? it must be may....
> 
> why u got just 15 pts of age?? wts yor age? yes on diploma they reduce 6 years experience.. r u sure u got 15 pts of qualification, if i m not wrong u got diploma only.


could you please clarify this doubt for me .

my wife is 2 years experience only with it major . is the new rules mean that they will reduce 2 years experience and now she is 0 experience and i can't calim aprtner point any more


----------



## binioz

gentoo said:


> Thanks KateRaj.. The reference letter that my collegue will give will not be on a company letter head.. As long as I get attested by notary it's fine ya ?



gentoo, once u provide the required documents to ACS they will again reset you to stage 2 i.e. you have to again wait for another 8-12 weeks for ACS to declare their assessment results. This is my experience..


----------



## jayptl

*k*

i guess u dont need to worry about skill assessmnt, coz passing requirement is just 2 years after degree.... if yor wife is dependend


----------



## sunshakthi

Hello All,

Sorry !
Typo Corrected !

Hope below information may give us all some clarity in current happening with ACS Assessment Criteria.

Please find my ACS Assessment Result / Outcome that I have received this morning.
Note: Assessment outcome after the change regard to Experience Criteria for ICT Minor / Non-ICT / AQF Diploma

ACS Applied - 05th March 2013
ACS Stage 4 - 35 Days Ago ( Not sure about the exact Date )
ACS Stage 4 - "In-Progress" - 16th May 2013
ACS Case Finalized and Email Out - 17th May 2013

Qualification:
Bachelor Of Commerce - 1994
Microsoft Certified Solutions Expert
Microsoft Certified Systems Engineer
Microsoft Certified Systems Administrator
Microsoft Certified Database Administrator
VMware Certified Professional
Citrix Certified Administrator

ANZSCO - 263111 ( Computer Network and System Engineer )
Total No Of Experience Closely related to Nominated Occupation - 11.07 Years
As per Assessment Result, ACS Considerd only 6.07 Years of Experience. ( 10 Points ONLY )

Available Options and My Current Points for Australia Migratoin

AGE - 15
STATE SPONSORSHIP - 05
QUALIFICATION - 15
EXPERIENCE - 10

My NOMINATED OCCUPATION - SOL 1
SPOUSE NOMIATED OCCUPATION - CSOL / SOL 2 ( Can't get 5 Points from Spouse )

Three Available Options for me:

1) Can convert my Spouse as Primary Applicant in AUS Migration, need to complete her Skill Assessment
2) Else, I have to score 8 - in all Components in IELTS.
3) Temporary State Sponrship Visa - 4 Years

Thanks
Ganesh


----------



## sunshakthi

jayptl said:


> hi Ganesh
> 
> can u tell me r u sure yor finalized date is 17 march?? it must be may....
> 
> why u got just 15 pts of age?? wts yor age? yes on diploma they reduce 6 years experience.. r u sure u got 15 pts of qualification, if i m not wrong u got diploma only.




Age 40 - .i.e. - 15 Points
Qualification - Bachelors Of Commerce - 15 Points


----------



## jayptl

i guess u need to get 7 each, there is only option left for u for skill select visa.. or go with 489 with top of IELTS 7 each


----------



## sunshakthi

jayptl said:


> i guess u need to get 7 each, there is only option left for u for skill select visa.. or go with 489 with top of IELTS 7 each


489 - Temporary Visa for 4 Years, Any idea about advantages and disadvantages with this visa ?
Skil Select - You mean again State Sponsorship ? but I am lacking 5 Points in Experience, So I need to get 8 in IELTS ( Each )

Thanks in advance


----------



## jayptl

if u get 8 each, then no need worry

but if u qualify 489,, then grab it before shutting door of immigration


----------



## Mroks

zeinasoft said:


> could you please clarify this doubt for me .
> 
> my wife is 2 years experience only with it major . is the new rules mean that they will reduce 2 years experience and now she is 0 experience and i can't calim aprtner point any more


There is no criteria for partner experience as per their site details. Check for Partner Skills in Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa

Seems u can claim partner points.


----------



## sunshakthi

My Nominated Occupation is from SOL 1, if you need to get points from Spouse, then their Nominated Occupation should be in from the same SOL

In my case, my nomiated occupation is from SOL 1, and my Spouse she is into MBA, her Nominated Occupation available only in CSOL, So I can't avail 5 Points from my Spouse Skill sets.

Any idea about Temporary Visa ( 489 ) hidden issues ?


----------



## Mroks

sunshakthi said:


> My Nominated Occupation is from SOL 1, if you need to get points from Spouse, then their Nominated Occupation should be in from the same SOL
> 
> In my case, my nomiated occupation is from SOL 1, and my Spouse she is into MBA, her Nominated Occupation available only in CSOL, So I can't avail 5 Points from my Spouse Skill sets.
> 
> Any idea about Temporary Visa ( 489 ) hidden issues ?


489 is a difficult option.
Requires a family member residing at regional area to sponsor u or need to get an employment offer from regional area.


----------



## sunshakthi

Mroks said:


> 489 is a difficult option.
> Requires a family member residing at regional area to sponsor u or need to get an employment offer from regional area.


Do we need to get an employment offer as well ?


----------



## Mroks

sunshakthi said:


> Do we need to get an employment offer as well ?


Either of the two
1. Family member sponsorship
or
2. employment offer


----------



## jayptl

Hi morks

u r wrong quite, 

its regional state sponsorship not employer sponsor....


----------



## Mroks

jayptl said:


> Hi morks
> 
> u r wrong quite,
> 
> its regional state sponsorship not employer sponsor....


For 489 u need to be sponsored by family member residing in regional area or an offer of employment from regional area.
The same thing has been posted in the my previous post.


----------



## binioz

Mroks said:


> For 489 u need to be sponsored by family member residing in regional area or an offer of employment from regional area.
> The same thing has been posted in the my previous post.


Whatever Mroks has mentioned is right..


----------



## jayptl

yes but adding one thing that its also regional state sponsoring visa... chek skill select site properly

or check my older post, its mentin same thing


----------



## sunshakthi

For Victoria - In their portal they have mentioned Employement Offer is mandatory requirement for 489 Visa,


----------



## jayptl

*k*



binioz said:


> Whatever Mroks has mentioned is right..


hi ther

plz check below link

*Skilled - Nominated or Sponsored (Provisional) (subclass 489) visa* carefully


----------



## sunshakthi

Please check the below link,

Skilled Regional (489) Visa - Live in Victoria


----------



## Mroks

jayptl said:


> hi ther
> 
> plz check below link
> 
> *Skilled - Nominated or Sponsored (Provisional) (subclass 489) visa* carefully


Thanks man. I stay corrected and my statement cannot be taken in generally valid for all states as each states have their own criteria.


----------



## zeinasoft

jayptl said:


> i guess u dont need to worry about skill assessmnt, coz passing requirement is just 2 years after degree.... if yor wife is dependend


but to be bale to claim 5 points for partner skills , she must get Positive skill assessment with at least 2 years .

as per the new rules thy will deduct 2 years . in this case she will be 0 Experience which mean i can't claim any points 

please correct me if i'm wrong


----------



## jayptl

hey der

I alreagy gave answer,, read my previous post


----------



## Jyotsna Soni

zeinasoft said:


> but to be bale to claim 5 points for partner skills , she must get Positive skill assessment with at least 2 years .
> 
> as per the new rules thy will deduct 2 years . in this case she will be 0 Experience which mean i can't claim any points
> 
> please correct me if i'm wrong



Hi, can u guys also help me?


----------



## hihihehe

Submitted the skill assessment on 21 March and got a positive result last night which is great!

Now I have to face IELTS and get band 8 for every task which seems like impossible for me especially in Writing. Finger crossed to me


----------



## hihihehe

Just curious, will ACS take Helpdesk into consideration in recent graduate application and being certified as Computer Network and System Engineer with 1 year+ experience(turn 2 in july) as Helpdesk so that I will be granted another 5 points for 1 year work experience?

I look at ANZSCO website and under Network Administrator "May also perform tasks such as help desk support and user training.", does that mean they can take helpdesk as entry level occupation and can be considered as work experience?
1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1


----------



## jayptl

why u need 8 IELTS??


----------



## Chetu

Since you already got your result from Acs how would it matter now ? Had you included helpdesk Experience in your application ? If not you might have to redo Acs if you want it considered .


----------



## jayptl

Hi Guys to all

According to new guideline

the processing time is 12 weeks, not 8 weeks...very sad to heard


----------



## abdulzak

Hi 

Has anyone got the ACS results applied during march 7th to march 20th?

regards,

Zak


----------



## hihihehe

Chetu said:


> Since you already got your result from Acs how would it matter now ? Had you included helpdesk Experience in your application ? If not you might have to redo Acs if you want it considered .


Because I heard Helpdesk is not considered as professional occupation and they won't assess it. Please correct me if I'm wrong

Or I can leave it and just go for EOI and tick 1 year working experience? 



jayptl said:


> why u need 8 IELTS??


To reach 60 points. I only can get maximum 55 points if I only get IELTS 7


----------



## tataussie

hihihehe said:


> Submitted the skill assessment on 21 March and got a positive result last night which is great!
> 
> Now I have to face IELTS and get band 8 for every task which seems like impossible for me especially in Writing. Finger crossed to me


Hi,

For which code u have applied.

We are waiting since 11th march.


----------



## hihihehe

tataussie said:


> Hi,
> 
> For which code u have applied.
> 
> We are waiting since 11th march.


263111

I just wondering, does ACS only assess(positive) you based on minimum 2 years working experience or you can submit it as recent graduate and mention that you working in that field for 1 year +?


----------



## rockyrambo

tobeaussie said:


> Nope not yet as the ACS result format changed April end and I have not seen anybody applying apart from me with the new ACS result format. Look at my signature. If anybody who has applied before me gets an answer its good or else I will definitely post my status once CO is assigned. So pray for me that j go through :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Yes DIAC comes up with new rules end of financial year in Australia or June and will Be in effect from July.


Please help me understand that you got an invite within 4 days of your ACS results. Is 6th May the date that you received an EOI or is 6th May the date that you applied for an EOI after you got your ACS results on 2nd May? 
Did you try contacting DIAC on the criterion of points for workex? Well, since ACS has come up with their rationale that they are mentioning the # of yrs greater than the minimum level needed in that category; we need to check with DIAC about their criterion of calling an experience a 'skilled based' one. So, I guess you can even question/call them anonymously about the statement mentioned on your letter by ACS and ask whether you will be given points for all your workex or for a part of it. This is a big puzzle for all of us till we get to hear DIAC's results.

Moreover, we have seen one more post where there has been a deduction of 5 years (again the minimum level required in a particular category). I am an ECE grad, hence, I anticipate a deduction of 4 years from my 5 year workex which tantamounts to zero points!!


----------



## rockyrambo

gentoo said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm really pissed off with ACS now.. I submitted my application on 7th March.. And it progressed to stage 4 within a week... Yesterday the status of the application changed to "In progress" but today it has gone back to stage 3 asking for more documents...
> 
> Whe they didn't asked for those 2 months back... This is really frustrating... Not sure how long I have to wait after submitting those docs...


Could you please guide what extra documents are they asking for? Did you provide all the necessary employment reference letters, etc.?


----------



## rockyrambo

rockyrambo said:


> Could you please guide what extra documents are they asking for? Did you provide all the necessary employment reference letters, etc.?


I am sorry to have asked this question since you already provided the reason in your posts.


----------



## ipsec88

Applied 22 april
with accessor


----------



## jayptl

Hi all guys

I recently got reply from ACS saying that

*DIAC only approves and accepts relevent experience stating on result letter..*

DIAC pressures on ACS to reduce experience on assessment letter that is why, it is happening....

Morever, according to new guideline, RPL and employment before qualification seems difficult to be assessed..


----------



## rockyrambo

jayptl said:


> Hi all guys
> 
> I recently got reply from ACS saying that
> 
> *DIAC only approves and accepts relevent experience stating on result letter..*
> 
> DIAC pressures on ACS to reduce experience on assessment letter that is why, it is happening....
> 
> Morever, according to new guideline, RPL and employment before qualification seems difficult to be assessed..


See, if that were the case, then for those who don't get all of their years assessed from ACS, DIAC would not have awarded them points. For e.g., a person with 9 years of workex gets a positive assessment from ACS only for let's say 5 years ,because that's above the minimum that ACS needs to give a positive assessment; then doesn't DIAC award him points for all the 9 years by asking him for relevant documents such as salary slips, etc to corroborate the rest of the years. Of course, DIAC would be discretionary and cautious that the rest of the years are relevant to the job code. However, it would accept that the person is a skilled worker and award him all the 9 points. ACS is just to provide an opinion to DIAC on the relevance of skills. 
So, when DIAC states that it approves and accepts only relevant experience on each letter; it is not stating that it approves and accepts only the work experience assessed by ACS to be relevant. If that were the case, they would've had mentioned this already that they need all the workex assessed from ACS and only then they will provide points for those number of years.

Anyway, all of us are still in a quandary. Would you mind posting the question that you asked and the reply that DIAC gave, over here and verbatim?


----------



## jayptl

well, 

without reason ACS doesnt change their guideline, ofcourse DIAC wants to break IT guys at end of financial year.

In skill select website its clearly mention that only relevent employment will be considered?? Thats why skill assessment is necessary

Ofcourse, stil there is lot of uncertinity, but it would impact thousands of immigrants to Aus


----------



## rimon

rockyrambo said:


> See, if that were the case, then for those who don't get all of their years assessed from ACS, DIAC would not have awarded them points. For e.g., a person with 9 years of workex gets a positive assessment from ACS only for let's say 5 years ,because that's above the minimum that ACS needs to give a positive assessment; then doesn't DIAC award him points for all the 9 years by asking him for relevant documents such as salary slips, etc to corroborate the rest of the years. Of course, DIAC would be discretionary and cautious that the rest of the years are relevant to the job code. However, it would accept that the person is a skilled worker and award him all the 9 points. ACS is just to provide an opinion to DIAC on the relevance of skills.
> So, when DIAC states that it approves and accepts only relevant experience on each letter; it is not stating that it approves and accepts only the work experience assessed by ACS to be relevant. If that were the case, they would've had mentioned this already that they need all the workex assessed from ACS and only then they will provide points for those number of years.
> 
> Anyway, all of us are still in a quandary. Would you mind posting the question that you asked and the reply that DIAC gave, over here and verbatim?


Have You called ACS and DIAC and got the above info or these are your dreams about what you wish to happen?


----------



## rockyrambo

rimon said:


> Have You called ACS and DIAC and got the above info or these are your dreams about what you wish to happen?


What info? I haven't posted any facts yet. Yes, I will write to them/call them to understand the situation. I am just replying to what jayptl posted!


----------



## PNP Aspirant

Hi Rocky,

I have applied for ACS skill select on 26th April and its currently at stage 4(with assesor). I have applied through a consultancy named Abhinav (Bangalore) and I was not aware about skillselect rules getting changed. Please check the details about my profile and let me know what you think, as I am really worried about getting a +VE assesment.

- Education : BTech (IT) - 2008 (From WBUT - Not sure if they will look for any specific Indian university) - (15 PTS) 
- Worked in Call center as Tech support Engg from Jun 2008 to Aug 2009
- Changed my domain and started working in Software Automation Testing
from Sep 2009 to Till date. - (5 PTS - Probably, let me know what you think 
about it)
- Age < 32 yrs - (30 PTS)
- Going for statesponsorship (5 PTS)
- IELTS (Targeting 7 in each) (10 PTS)

Total - 65 PTS

Please let me know if this looks to realistic.

Thanks
Souvik






rockyrambo said:


> See, if that were the case, then for those who don't get all of their years assessed from ACS, DIAC would not have awarded them points. For e.g., a person with 9 years of workex gets a positive assessment from ACS only for let's say 5 years ,because that's above the minimum that ACS needs to give a positive assessment; then doesn't DIAC award him points for all the 9 years by asking him for relevant documents such as salary slips, etc to corroborate the rest of the years. Of course, DIAC would be discretionary and cautious that the rest of the years are relevant to the job code. However, it would accept that the person is a skilled worker and award him all the 9 points. ACS is just to provide an opinion to DIAC on the relevance of skills.
> So, when DIAC states that it approves and accepts only relevant experience on each letter; it is not stating that it approves and accepts only the work experience assessed by ACS to be relevant. If that were the case, they would've had mentioned this already that they need all the workex assessed from ACS and only then they will provide points for those number of years.
> 
> Anyway, all of us are still in a quandary. Would you mind posting the question that you asked and the reply that DIAC gave, over here and verbatim?


----------



## rockyrambo

PNP Aspirant said:


> Hi Rocky,
> 
> I have applied for ACS skill select on 26th April and its currently at stage 4(with assesor). I have applied through a consultancy named Abhinav (Bangalore) and I was not aware about skillselect rules getting changed. Please check the details about my profile and let me know what you think, as I am really worried about getting a +VE assesment.
> 
> - Education : BTech (IT) - 2008 (From WBUT - Not sure if they will look for any specific Indian university) - (15 PTS)
> - Worked in Call center as Tech support Engg from Jun 2008 to Aug 2009
> - Changed my domain and started working in Software Automation Testing
> from Sep 2009 to Till date. - (5 PTS - Probably, let me know what you think
> about it)
> - Age < 32 yrs - (30 PTS)
> - Going for statesponsorship (5 PTS)
> - IELTS (Targeting 7 in each) (10 PTS)
> 
> Total - 65 PTS
> 
> Please let me know if this looks to realistic.
> 
> Thanks
> Souvik


Hi,

Well, the bone of contention over here is how many points will DIAC give for work experience? 
It seems like ACS is calling only those # of years above that are above the minimum years required for skill assessment in a category as skill based experience. In your case, I hope B.Tech IT should be closely related to the occupation that you're applying to and it should also be classified as an ICT Major. Hence, the result that you should get from ACS according to the new template would count your experience from 2011 to 2013 as skill based experience, there by discounting two years from 2009 to 2011. Having said that, no one over here is damn sure as to how many points will DIAC award for it. Will it be 5 or 0? !! Please let us know the exact response that you receive from ACS...


----------



## PNP Aspirant

Thanks for your prompt response rocky, just to summarize what you said -

I have started my career from Jun 2008 in call center and then moved into Software testing from 2009 Sep, are you trying to say that they will reduce experience from my relevant experience or from my total experience. If its from total experience then I believe I still stand a chance :fingerscrossed: or else I have to be prepared for the tough time ahead 

By the way could please PM me your number so that we can discuss more abt it, obviously if you are Ok with it.

Thnaks
Souvik





rockyrambo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well, the bone of contention over here is how many points will DIAC give for work experience?
> It seems like ACS is calling only those # of years above that are above the minimum years required for skill assessment in a category as skill based experience. In your case, I hope B.Tech IT should be closely related to the occupation that you're applying to and it should also be classified as an ICT Major. Hence, the result that you should get from ACS according to the new template would count your experience from 2011 to 2013 as skill based experience, there by discounting two years from 2009 to 2011. Having said that, no one over here is damn sure as to how many points will DIAC award for it. Will it be 5 or 0? !! Please let us know the exact response that you receive from ACS...


----------



## rockyrambo

PNP Aspirant said:


> Thanks for your prompt response rocky, just to summarize what you said -
> 
> I have started my career from Jun 2008 in call center and then moved into Software testing from 2009 Sep, are you trying to say that they will reduce experience from my relevant experience or from my total experience. If its from total experience then I believe I still stand a chance :fingerscrossed: or else I have to be prepared for the tough time ahead
> 
> By the way could please PM me your number so that we can discuss more abt it, obviously if you are Ok with it.
> 
> Thnaks
> Souvik


Well, please go to the ACS website and look for a document 'summary of criterion'. It describes how many years are relevant for a particular category. Now, if you think that all of your years are relevant, then subtract 'x' number of years from it. In your case, I think 'x' will be 2. Moreover, I am not sure on how have you corroborated your call center experience. Have you shown them relevant experience certifications where your job roles match to that of the category that you have applied for? If yes, then count that as well. Caveat - It would certainly depend on ACS discretion..So, let us know what ACS says about your experience. Yes, you can PM me and we can discuss over the web as of now.


----------



## tobeaussie

rockyrambo said:


> Well, please go to the ACS website and look for a document 'summary of criterion'. It describes how many years are relevant for a particular category. Now, if you think that all of your years are relevant, then subtract 'x' number of years from it. In your case, I think 'x' will be 2. Moreover, I am not sure on how have you corroborated your call center experience. Have you shown them relevant experience certifications where your job roles match to that of the category that you have applied for? If yes, then count that as well. Caveat - It would certainly depend on ACS discretion..So, let us know what ACS says about your experience. Yes, you can PM me and we can discuss over the web as of now.


Rocky whatever my signature says is perfectly right I got ACS assessment 02 nd may I applied for invite on I reckon 05th after a discussion with ACS and DIAC. 

ACS said that they have a directive from DIAC to mention when the applicant met their criterion..... Mind you ACS criterion not DIAC criterion. ACS also told me that there is no policy change which has been priced beyond doubt by all the profs posted by Chetu chinnu Bangalore and lot of others. Which clearly indicates that all are being assessed the same way by ACS the only change is that the result letter format has changed. Now would like to rubbish the claim that ACS is reducing any experience. They are just telling that you met their criteria on such and such a date and anything after that is totally relevant ... This is indicated via a lot of mails and communication from ACS. Also I want to say that ACS cannot decide on how many points DIAC will approve this is not true. If ACS IS claiming so then they are wrong as well go to booklet 6 the bible for GSM and read paragraph called skilled assesment where it is mentioned.


Coming to DIAC it has said again not only to me but a lot of folks that all experience in closely related filed is considered after a highest degree. This is very high level and diffes from case to case the perfect answer only CO can give for your case. 

this has all been discussed earlier and I would recommend the guys to see and read all posts after 30th April 2013 which is when the new result formats have come into effect and not ask the same questions again and again as the bottom line decision needs to be made by you and needs to be made on faith on either ACS or DUAC or your agent or your own knowledge. No rules for either DIAC or ACS assesment has changed only the result format has changed. This is the final thing no body can comment on what DIAC is thinking internally as one of the guys commented that they don't want IT guys to come in. If this is the case they can bring in any rule they want not only this. This is their country and they decide who to let in.....

Hopefully you will get all answers in the posts after 30th April...


----------



## rockyrambo

tobeaussie said:


> Rocky whatever my signature says is perfectly right I got ACS assessment 02 nd may I applied for invite on I reckon 05th after a discussion with ACS and DIAC.
> 
> ACS said that they have a directive from DIAC to mention when the applicant met their criterion..... Mind you ACS criterion not DIAC criterion. ACS also told me that there is no policy change which has been priced beyond doubt by all the profs posted by Chetu chinnu Bangalore and lot of others. Which clearly indicates that all are being assessed the same way by ACS the only change is that the result letter format has changed. Now would like to rubbish the claim that ACS is reducing any experience. They are just telling that you met their criteria on such and such a date and anything after that is totally relevant ... This is indicated via a lot of mails and communication from ACS. Also I want to say that ACS cannot decide on how many points DIAC will approve this is not true. If ACS IS claiming so then they are wrong as well go to booklet 6 the bible for GSM and read paragraph called skilled assesment where it is mentioned.
> 
> 
> Coming to DIAC it has said again not only to me but a lot of folks that all experience in closely related filed is considered after a highest degree. This is very high level and diffes from case to case the perfect answer only CO can give for your case.
> 
> this has all been discussed earlier and I would recommend the guys to see and read all posts after 30th April 2013 which is when the new result formats have come into effect and not ask the same questions again and again as the bottom line decision needs to be made by you and needs to be made on faith on either ACS or DUAC or your agent or your own knowledge. No rules for either DIAC or ACS assesment has changed only the result format has changed. This is the final thing no body can comment on what DIAC is thinking internally as one of the guys commented that they don't want IT guys to come in. If this is the case they can bring in any rule they want not only this. This is their country and they decide who to let in.....
> 
> Hopefully you will get all answers in the posts after 30th April...


Yes, that is right. I am thinking to write to DIAC on how they wish to evaluate the total number of years of work experience. They will have to be categorical in their response as it would affect the number of points for all of us which means someone might not be even eligible to apply. Henceforth, DIAC could be held responsible for the monetary loss for keeping ambiguity around it. Well, that is true, it is in DIAC's hands to change the criterion of evaluation,etc. however, it is imperative for them to come out in the open and make things crystal clear. They have the right to grant people but not the right to dupe them! Would you mind telling me how did you contact DIAC? Did you mail them and/or call them up?


----------



## tobeaussie

rockyrambo said:


> Yes, that is right. I am thinking to write to DIAC on how they wish to evaluate the total number of years of work experience. They will have to be categorical in their response as it would affect the number of points for all of us which means someone might not be even eligible to apply. Henceforth, DIAC could be held responsible for the monetary loss for keeping ambiguity around it. Well, that is true, it is in DIAC's hands to change the criterion of evaluation,etc. however, it is imperative for them to come out in the open and make things crystal clear. They have the right to grant people but not the right to dupe them! Would you mind telling me how did you contact DIAC? Did you mail them and/or call them up?


Call them up on the 1300 number can't call from INDIA directly if you have Australia phone access may be in office or anybody is Aus ask them to. Number sorry I am on the move again refer some older posts or DIAC website you will get the number recently may be yesterday chinnu Bangalore posted some posts based i his discussions with DIAC..


----------



## jayptl

In other words, Aus doesnt want more IT guys, its too much overflow in this year..


----------



## jayptl

Accroding to new result after April it says

*Bachlor AQF ICT major + 2 year = 0 year Pass assessment
Bachlor AQF ICT major ( non relevent ANZCO code) +4 years = pass assessment
Bachlor AQF ICT minor + 5 year= pass assessment
Diploma ICT major + 5 year = pass assessment
*


In other words, deduct all experience from starting date of your actual employment, it gives you result

in other words, this is big big huge change of rules, many IT guys suddenly stops
and, there is clear strategy of DIAC to break suddenly of excessive flows of IT..

According to new rules, hardly 10% people qualify for points, and most of guys loose 5 points in EOI. for RPL and DIPLOMA guys has no chance* like me..*....I already loose hope..


----------



## zeinasoft

jayptl said:


> Accroding to new result after April it says
> 
> *Bachlor AQF ICT major + 2 year = 0 year Pass assessment
> Bachlor AQF ICT major ( non relevent ANZCO code) +4 years = pass assessment
> Bachlor AQF ICT minor + 5 year= pass assessment
> Diploma ICT major + 5 year = pass assessment
> *
> 
> 
> In other words, deduct all experience from starting date of your actual employment, it gives you result
> 
> in other words, this is big big huge change of rules, many IT guys suddenly stops
> and, there is clear strategy of DIAC to break suddenly of excessive flows of IT..
> 
> According to new rules, hardly 10% people qualify for points, and most of guys loose 5 points in EOI. for RPL and DIPLOMA guys has no chance* like me..*....I already loose hope..


could you explain littel bit more 

in my case 

Computer Science Bachlor Degree + 7 year experience

my partner 
Computer Science Bachlor Degree + 2 year 

in this case , how many points can i claim for my experience 
and for my partner can be able to claim 5 points as partner skills

thank u


----------



## rockyrambo

zeinasoft said:


> could you explain littel bit more
> 
> in my case
> 
> Computer Science Bachlor Degree + 7 year experience
> 
> my partner
> Computer Science Bachlor Degree + 2 year
> 
> in this case , how many points can i claim for my experience
> and for my partner can be able to claim 5 points as partner skills
> 
> thank u


Well, I have gone through ACS guidelines for this year and those for the previous year in detail. They have come up with the following updates - 

1. As a guide, a major in a Bachelor degree must have a minimum of 33% ICT content. Such ICT content must progress through all years of the program with at least one third of it being at a demonstrably advanced final year level.

In 2012 guideline, they used to call it as minimum 2 full time semesters needed instead of calling it as 33%.

2. Only employment completed after the date you have met the ACS requirements will be counted as skilled employment.

3. The date specified for skilled employment for a non-relevant Bachelor or above is upon completion of 4 years experience.

I think that DIAC would count the entire experience as it goes against their initial philosophy of the criterion of calling an experience as skill based. If they were to discourage IT people, then can use occupational ceiling very easily!!


----------



## rockyrambo

*Statutory declaration*

I have few questions around providing the workex letter through statutory declaration. I request anyone here to confirm the process

1. Get a stamp paper and then draft/print the verbiage on it
2. Get it signed by the work colleague
3. Get it xeroxed
4. Get it notarized as 'certified true copy of original'
5. Get it scanned and uploaded

Additionally, please answer the following questions
1. How much should be the worth of the stamp paper? Rs 50?
2. How should I put the 'working relationship' of the undersigned with myself? - Should I use the language that 'I have overseen his work and have been in the same company with him ' etc?
3. Do I need to provide a declaration stating that why I can not furnish a letter on company's letter head?
4. Do I need to provide a separate letter from the HR confirming my job dates?

Please advise urgently!


----------



## venuhunev

gentoo said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm really pissed off with ACS now.. I submitted my application on 7th March.. And it progressed to stage 4 within a week... Yesterday the status of the application changed to "In progress" but today it has gone back to stage 3 asking for more documents...
> 
> Whe they didn't asked for those 2 months back... This is really frustrating... Not sure how long I have to wait after submitting those docs...


Hi gentoo, what was the document they were looking for ? 

Venu.


----------



## venuhunev

*PCC AUS and PCC IND*

Hi tobeaussie, 

I see PCC Aus in your Signature. Are you currently in Australia on 457 or any other visa ? Please let me know how you applied for PCC Ind and how long it took for PCC India and Aus ? 


Venu.






tobeaussie said:


> Rocky whatever my signature says is perfectly right I got ACS assessment 02 nd may I applied for invite on I reckon 05th after a discussion with ACS and DIAC.
> 
> ACS said that they have a directive from DIAC to mention when the applicant met their criterion..... Mind you ACS criterion not DIAC criterion. ACS also told me that there is no policy change which has been priced beyond doubt by all the profs posted by Chetu chinnu Bangalore and lot of others. Which clearly indicates that all are being assessed the same way by ACS the only change is that the result letter format has changed. Now would like to rubbish the claim that ACS is reducing any experience. They are just telling that you met their criteria on such and such a date and anything after that is totally relevant ... This is indicated via a lot of mails and communication from ACS. Also I want to say that ACS cannot decide on how many points DIAC will approve this is not true. If ACS IS claiming so then they are wrong as well go to booklet 6 the bible for GSM and read paragraph called skilled assesment where it is mentioned.
> 
> 
> Coming to DIAC it has said again not only to me but a lot of folks that all experience in closely related filed is considered after a highest degree. This is very high level and diffes from case to case the perfect answer only CO can give for your case.
> 
> this has all been discussed earlier and I would recommend the guys to see and read all posts after 30th April 2013 which is when the new result formats have come into effect and not ask the same questions again and again as the bottom line decision needs to be made by you and needs to be made on faith on either ACS or DUAC or your agent or your own knowledge. No rules for either DIAC or ACS assesment has changed only the result format has changed. This is the final thing no body can comment on what DIAC is thinking internally as one of the guys commented that they don't want IT guys to come in. If this is the case they can bring in any rule they want not only this. This is their country and they decide who to let in.....
> 
> Hopefully you will get all answers in the posts after 30th April...


----------



## venuhunev

venuhunev said:


> Hi gentoo, what was the document they were looking for ?
> 
> Venu.



Hi gentoo, what is your Status in ACS site ? 

Venu.


----------



## tobeaussie

venuhunev said:


> Hi tobeaussie,
> 
> I see PCC Aus in your Signature. Are you currently in Australia on 457 or any other visa ? Please let me know how you applied for PCC Ind and how long it took for PCC India and Aus ?
> 
> 
> Venu.


I was in Australia till very recently on 457 visa, I am back in India now for a shirt term assuhnment.

India Pcc from passport seva kendra India. 

Aus PCC online to be very frank both if these took only a day for me. Maybe I am very lucky.

If you are in Australia Aus Pcc will be simple but for induan PCC you need to go to vfs or embassy and apply, mind you you must submit your passport there so basically if it takes 3 months then you will not have passport for three months ...


----------



## vamshimadisetty

Guys just wanted to check how many more people have applied for tomorrows EOI and with how many points....only 258 left from programmer analyst...i applied on the 9th with 60 points...what do you think are my chances guys


----------



## venuhunev

Thank you tobeaussie or your information. I am sure Aus PCC will reach within 15 working days as there were no ifs buts. But not sure of Indian PCC since it might take 6 weeks if they want to consult with Indian counterparts. 

Venu.




tobeaussie said:


> I was in Australia till very recently on 457 visa, I am back in India now for a shirt term assuhnment.
> 
> India Pcc from passport seva kendra India.
> 
> Aus PCC online to be very frank both if these took only a day for me. Maybe I am very lucky.
> 
> If you are in Australia Aus Pcc will be simple but for induan PCC you need to go to vfs or embassy and apply, mind you you must submit your passport there so basically if it takes 3 months then you will not have passport for three months ...


----------



## abakik

vamshimadisetty said:


> Guys just wanted to check how many more people have applied for tomorrows EOI and with how many points....only 258 left from programmer analyst...i applied on the 9th with 60 points...what do you think are my chances guys


according to my calculations (based on the trend) the cut off date will be around 12th of May with 60points. a higher # of submissions (above 60points) can push the date a few days earlier though.


----------



## tobeaussie

vamshimadisetty said:


> Guys just wanted to check how many more people have applied for tomorrows EOI and with how many points....only 258 left from programmer analyst...i applied on the 9th with 60 points...what do you think are my chances guys


You have a chance definitely and most definitely with the current ACS confusion. 

Have you considered ACS defined experience or complete experience btw... Just curious to know....


----------



## jafferali

amolpa said:


> All,
> 
> To update on ACS skill assessment time- I have got ACS assessment done for code 261314 (Software Tester) in just 25 days and result is positive. I have done it myself with the help of this forum. So thanks to all experts and helpful guys here.
> 
> To add on to this - Bachelor of Electronics/Electronics & Telecom Enngg from India is ICT equivalant degree.
> 
> please let me know if anyone need any help/information on ACS skill Assessment.
> 
> Next is IELTS!!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Amol


Hi Amol,

I am a beginner. I am planning to apply for PR. Could you please help me with the process and I did Bachelor of Engineering - Electronics and Instrumentation Engineering. I have 5 years of experience. 

Thanks and Regards,
Jaffer Ali


----------



## vamshimadisetty

Guys any invitations?


----------



## eva-aus1

tobeaussie said:


> Rocky whatever my signature says is perfectly right I got ACS assessment 02 nd may I applied for invite on I reckon 05th after a discussion with ACS and DIAC.
> 
> ACS said that they have a directive from DIAC to mention when the applicant met their criterion..... Mind you ACS criterion not DIAC criterion. ACS also told me that there is no policy change which has been priced beyond doubt by all the profs posted by Chetu chinnu Bangalore and lot of others. Which clearly indicates that all are being assessed the same way by ACS the only change is that the result letter format has changed. Now would like to rubbish the claim that ACS is reducing any experience. They are just telling that you met their criteria on such and such a date and anything after that is totally relevant ... This is indicated via a lot of mails and communication from ACS. Also I want to say that ACS cannot decide on how many points DIAC will approve this is not true. If ACS IS claiming so then they are wrong as well go to booklet 6 the bible for GSM and read paragraph called skilled assesment where it is mentioned.
> 
> 
> Coming to DIAC it has said again not only to me but a lot of folks that all experience in closely related filed is considered after a highest degree. This is very high level and diffes from case to case the perfect answer only CO can give for your case.
> 
> this has all been discussed earlier and I would recommend the guys to see and read all posts after 30th April 2013 which is when the new result formats have come into effect and not ask the same questions again and again as the bottom line decision needs to be made by you and needs to be made on faith on either ACS or DUAC or your agent or your own knowledge. No rules for either DIAC or ACS assesment has changed only the result format has changed. This is the final thing no body can comment on what DIAC is thinking internally as one of the guys commented that they don't want IT guys to come in. If this is the case they can bring in any rule they want not only this. This is their country and they decide who to let in.....
> 
> Hopefully you will get all answers in the posts after 30th April...


:clap2:


----------



## samysunny

Anyone got their assessments today?


----------



## abdulzak

not yet, applied on 16th March.. what abt u samsunny?


----------



## samysunny

abdulzak said:


> not yet, applied on 16th March.. what abt u samsunny?


@abdulzak:

261111: * ACS App/Res: 15-03-13/Stage 4* EOI(189)-??? * ITA-??? * Visa App/Ack-??? * PCC(IND/AUS)-??? * Meds-??? *...


----------



## Harish2013

I would like to know if ACS now processing cases with priority by considering the status of occupation celling?

For example, 2611 is already celling and closed, then ACS will firstly process thoses cases who are not applied for 2611.
For those cases like 2613/2631, if the celling is still not reach will be processed with high priority like 7.5 weeks - 8 weeks.
If you are 2611, then you might have to wait 8 weeks--12 weeks which stated as offical processing time on ACS website.

Cause i know someone applied 2611 on 13-March, the status is now still in stage4 without result letter being issued...while someone applied other code at same day, they had got the result letter.

If we ask this question to ACS, they will only reply you that the processing time is 8wks-12wks. ??


----------



## shaikjalal

11th week starting today ....  still with assessor .... Sigh


----------



## Harish2013

shaikjalal said:


> 11th week starting today ....  still with assessor .... Sigh


Congrats! Dude. 
Surely it will be released within 2 wks. :ranger:
Guess this still related to the Ceiling status that ACS would take that into consideration for the processing timeframe.


----------



## ammu1983

Hi,
I have applied for acs on 8th march. I am currently having 457 visa which ends in July. So contacted acs about this on 12th may. Got reply on the next day and asked to upload the proof (visa label). At that time i was in the fourth stage. After waiting for 8 weeks , status changed to stage 3 asking for additional transcripts which I uploaded on 17th May. I am worried as the code I am applying for may reached its ceiling(analyst programmer). Should I submit eoi if I recieve acs or wait for july?


----------



## Mroks

ammu1983 said:


> Hi,
> I have applied for acs on 8th march. I am currently having 457 visa which ends in July. So contacted acs about this on 12th may. Got reply on the next day and asked to upload the proof (visa label). At that time i was in the fourth stage. After waiting for 8 weeks , status changed to stage 3 asking for additional transcripts which I uploaded on 17th May. I am worried as the code I am applying for may reached its ceiling(analyst programmer). Should I submit eoi if I recieve acs or wait for july?


Don't wait for July to file EOI. As soon as u receive ACS file for EOI. You will have earlier Visa date of effect for 189. 
For clients who have equal points scores, the time at which they reached their points score for that subclass (referred to as the visa date of effect) determines their order of invitation. Expressions Of Interest with earlier dates of effect are invited before later dates.


----------



## kothandaraman

Hi,

I applied ACS on 10th March, Additional documents 12th March..

I got the results today...

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Engineering in Computer Science and Engineering from Sathyabama University completed April 2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
The following employment after June 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO code.
Dates: 06/07 - 07/11 (4yrs 1mths)
Position: Senior Software Engineer
Country: INDIA
Dates: 11/11 - 08/12 (0yrs 9mths)
Position: Senior Software Engineer
Country: QATAR
Dates: 08/12 - 02/13 (0yrs 6mths)
Position: System Engineer
Country: QATAR

I have doubt now, how much point I can claim in EOI for work experience... Please anyone senior advice me...


----------



## abdulzak

Hi kothandaraman,

At what time you got the result? India time...


----------



## kothandaraman

abdulzak said:


> Hi kothandaraman,
> 
> At what time you got the result? India time...



HI

Mon, May 20, 2013 at 2:45 AM (This is the time mentioned in email.. I don't know which time it is)


----------



## KateRaj

kothandaraman said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied ACS on 10th March, Additional documents 12th March..
> 
> I got the results today...
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Engineering in Computer Science and Engineering from Sathyabama University completed April 2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> The following employment after June 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO code.
> Dates: 06/07 - 07/11 (4yrs 1mths)
> Position: Senior Software Engineer
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 11/11 - 08/12 (0yrs 9mths)
> Position: Senior Software Engineer
> Country: QATAR
> Dates: 08/12 - 02/13 (0yrs 6mths)
> Position: System Engineer
> Country: QATAR
> 
> I have doubt now, how much point I can claim in EOI for work experience... Please anyone senior advice me...


so as per them you have 4 yrs of exp and you can claim 5 points


----------



## roposh

kothandaraman said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied ACS on 10th March, Additional documents 12th March..
> 
> I got the results today...
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Engineering in Computer Science and Engineering from Sathyabama University completed April 2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> The following employment after June 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO code.
> Dates: 06/07 - 07/11 (4yrs 1mths)
> Position: Senior Software Engineer
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 11/11 - 08/12 (0yrs 9mths)
> Position: Senior Software Engineer
> Country: QATAR
> Dates: 08/12 - 02/13 (0yrs 6mths)
> Position: System Engineer
> Country: QATAR
> 
> I have doubt now, how much point I can claim in EOI for work experience... Please anyone senior advice me...


I think its quite obvious that you can claim 5 points for your experience. Bacsuse from June 2009 to Feb 2013 the total exprience comes to around 3.8 years which means you will get 5 points for having atleast 3 years experience.

Hope this helps!
regards,
Roposh


----------



## akshat13

kothandaraman said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied ACS on 10th March, Additional documents 12th March..
> 
> I got the results today...
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Engineering in Computer Science and Engineering from Sathyabama University completed April 2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> The following employment after June 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO code.
> Dates: 06/07 - 07/11 (4yrs 1mths)
> Position: Senior Software Engineer
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 11/11 - 08/12 (0yrs 9mths)
> Position: Senior Software Engineer
> Country: QATAR
> Dates: 08/12 - 02/13 (0yrs 6mths)
> Position: System Engineer
> Country: QATAR
> 
> I have doubt now, how much point I can claim in EOI for work experience... Please anyone senior advice me...



If i am not wrong, you can claim 10 points. As your aggregate Experience is coming above 5 Years.
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## noobrex

shaikjalal said:


> 11th week starting today ....  still with assessor .... Sigh


i applied on 12th March still no results.


----------



## jayptl

Hi Noobrex

U already got 7 each, and have previous assessment

why u worried??


----------



## kothandaraman

I am not sure whether I can claim 10 Points as per new ACS result letter. If i am claiming 5 points I am short of 5 points for EOI... waiting for spouse ACS.. results applied on 22nd March.

I have one question .. My spouse is having 6.8 years - 4 years = expecting 2.8 years (ECE) + IELTS 6.5 . In this case is it possible to claim 5 points for partner... please advice


----------



## noobrex

jayptl said:


> Hi Noobrex
> 
> U already got 7 each, and have previous assessment
> 
> why u worried??


Worried as Victoria has a high rejection rate and I dont know what would be the outcome. However if I get this ACS which I had filed as ICT Manager I would have hopes in other states as well.


----------



## Harish2013

noobrex said:


> i applied on 12th March still no results.


As i mentioned earlier, have you guys noticed that the code you applied is 2611 or what? IF yes, then the time might be expected delayed for ACS might take ceiling status into consideration. 

Cause i found pretty much people who applied 2613/2631 under same time-frame but got the result letter recently.


----------



## abdulzak

Hi Harish,

What about mine.. i applied for the 2631 on 16th march, yet to get the result.. My Job code doesn't reach the ceiling.. why is it taking such a longtime...


----------



## freebie

my company is not giving me the resposibilities written in the company letter head, as there is some policy restrictions but they can provide work experience details,duration and my designation.

anybody faced similar issue while submitting skills assessment documents?
what should be done? Plz help


----------



## jayptl

I think for all IT guys loose 5 points now onwards...due to new policy


----------



## freebie

whats the new policy? why loose 5 points?


----------



## jayptl

read ACS guideline lauched 15 april

There is bit changes of IT employment

if u have ICT major degree,, than 2 year deduction, if not , 4 yr deduction from total employment


----------



## shaikjalal

I Know, 2 weeks.. .. but I am still scared about the assessment, may be +ve may be alternative suggestion.. may be they reduce exp, may be not.. lots of questions ... fingers crossed


----------



## noobrex

jayptl said:


> read ACS guideline lauched 15 april
> 
> There is bit changes of IT employment
> 
> if u have ICT major degree,, than 2 year deduction, if not , 4 yr deduction from total employment


What does it say about RPL ?


----------



## jayptl

just wait for RPL candidate, wt ACS says about it

if they approve relevent experience after 8 years, than in last 10 year they just max 2 yr employment, which gives 0 points


----------



## Harish2013

abdulzak said:


> Hi Harish,
> 
> What about mine.. i applied for the 2631 on 16th march, yet to get the result.. My Job code doesn't reach the ceiling.. why is it taking such a longtime...


Not sure about your case
but truly for 2611, no one applied on March has got the result letter...


----------



## noobrex

jayptl said:


> just wait for RPL candidate, wt ACS says about it
> 
> if they approve relevent experience after 8 years, than in last 10 year they just max 2 yr employment, which gives 0 points


lol that would be bad


----------



## rohitk

jayptl said:


> read ACS guideline lauched 15 april
> 
> There is bit changes of IT employment
> 
> if u have ICT major degree,, than 2 year deduction, if not , 4 yr deduction from total employment



Hi can anybody provide link of policy change please


----------



## rimon

Any +ve results and good news pals?


----------



## kgpsan

jayptl said:


> read ACS guideline lauched 15 april
> 
> There is bit changes of IT employment
> 
> if u have ICT major degree,, than 2 year deduction, if not , 4 yr deduction from total employment


Hi,

Can you please point me to the document, where this has been mentioned.


----------



## Mroks

My skill assessment was carried out on 27 Jan 2012 and giving the retails of the same hiding the company name only. I would like to see the format of the new ACS certificate from any member so that both can be compared. This might give some clarity.

=======================================
Thank you for your ICT skills assessment, which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 3 January 2012.

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code, being the skilled occupation indicated that you intend to nominate for migration purposes.

Your Bachelor or Engineering (Computer Engineering) from University of Mumbai completed January 1998 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.

Your skilled employment experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least 35hrs per week:

Dates: 03/03 - 10/08 (5yrs 7mths)
Position: Team Leader, Quality Assurance
Employer: ABC Pvt Ltd
Country: INDIA

Dates: 11/08 - 07/11 (2yrs 8mths)
Position: Head, Quality Assurance and Testing
Employer: XYZ Pvt Ltd
Country: INDIA

Please note that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship reserves the right to undertake further investigation regarding your skilled employment experience.

While the ACS is authorised to assess ICT skills assessments, the final decision in awarding points remains with the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.

This assessment is based upon the documents provided. By issuing this letter or otherwise, the ACS makes no representation
regarding:
• The authenticity of documentation provided or the veracity of content.
• The suitability of the applicant for migration or employment.

This assessment is valid for a period of 24 months from the date of this letter.

The ACS thanks you for your application and looks forward to assisting you with your future as an ICT Professional.

Yours sincerely
Ruth Graham
General Manager, Professional Standards & Education

===========================================================


----------



## DreamOfOz

Hi guys, 

Just wanted to thank you all for your help and wish you luck for the rest of your application. I have received my invite yesterday, so moving to the next group. 

All the best


----------



## wish

Hi Mroks,

When did you start your professional career? 
Did ACS count your full workingex? or you excatly start on 03/03 ?, which showed on ACS letter?


----------



## Mroks

DreamOfOz said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just wanted to thank you all for your help and wish you luck for the rest of your application. I have received my invite yesterday, so moving to the next group.
> 
> All the best


Congrats and good wishes for 189 visa process ahead.

Was there any issue with ur experience duration. They have considered all ur experience or have deducted some yrs from it.


----------



## rimon

DreamOfOz said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just wanted to thank you all for your help and wish you luck for the rest of your application. I have received my invite yesterday, so moving to the next group.
> 
> All the best


Congratulations Man
Did ACS count all your experience years? Can you please share with us your +ve Assessment letter?


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

Mroks said:


> My skill assessment was carried out on 27 Jan 2012 and giving the retails of the same hiding the company name only. I would like to see the format of the new ACS certificate from any member so that both can be compared. This might give some clarity.
> 
> =======================================
> Thank you for your ICT skills assessment, which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 3 January 2012.
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code, being the skilled occupation indicated that you intend to nominate for migration purposes.
> 
> Your Bachelor or Engineering (Computer Engineering) from University of Mumbai completed January 1998 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> Your skilled employment experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least 35hrs per week:
> 
> Dates: 03/03 - 10/08 (5yrs 7mths)
> Position: Team Leader, Quality Assurance
> Employer: ABC Pvt Ltd
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 11/08 - 07/11 (2yrs 8mths)
> Position: Head, Quality Assurance and Testing
> Employer: XYZ Pvt Ltd
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Please note that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship reserves the right to undertake further investigation regarding your skilled employment experience.
> 
> While the ACS is authorised to assess ICT skills assessments, the final decision in awarding points remains with the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.
> 
> This assessment is based upon the documents provided. By issuing this letter or otherwise, the ACS makes no representation
> regarding:
> • The authenticity of documentation provided or the veracity of content.
> • The suitability of the applicant for migration or employment.
> 
> This assessment is valid for a period of 24 months from the date of this letter.
> 
> The ACS thanks you for your application and looks forward to assisting you with your future as an ICT Professional.
> 
> Yours sincerely
> Ruth Graham
> General Manager, Professional Standards & Education
> 
> ===========================================================


Now we no more get the assessment letter in this format. A re-assessment of your experience would be printed as given below,

Earlier you were assessed by saying,
Your skilled employment experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least 35hrs per week

But a re-assessment would give you something like this,
The following employment after March 2005 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code.

It wouldn't have mattered in your case because you had enough experience to claim maximum available points for experience.

All the bext for your Victoria SS. I had applied for the same on May 9th and will be praying for all the aspiring candidates.


----------



## DreamOfOz

Mroks said:


> Congrats and good wishes for 189 visa process ahead.
> 
> Was there any issue with ur experience duration. They have considered all ur experience or have deducted some yrs from it.


Thanks 

Yeah ACS removed 5 years of my experience. I had 10 years and they have only counted the last 5 years, so I used the last 5 years on my EOI just in case as I was worried about over claiming points.


----------



## tobeaussie

abakik said:


> according to my calculations (based on the trend) the cut off date will be around 12th of May with 60points. a higher # of submissions (above 60points) can push the date a few days earlier though.





ChinnuBangalore said:


> Now we no more get the assessment letter in this format. A re-assessment of your experience would be printed as given below,
> 
> Earlier you were assessed by saying,
> Your skilled employment experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least 35hrs per week
> 
> But a re-assessment would give you something like this,
> The following employment after March 2005 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> It wouldn't have mattered in your case because you had enough experience to claim maximum available points for experience.
> 
> All the bext for your Victoria SS. I had applied for the same on May 9th and will be praying for all the aspiring candidates.


Now my question is considering both these formats and say you get state sponsorship soon and if both of you apply will DIAC consider for experience meaning 8 year experience guy got results in January 13 and same exp guy got a result letter in may 2013???

My opinion is either both go in or both don't meaning assessment done in jan 13 and waiting for ss and assesment done in may 13 and applied right away...

Hence ACS result letter will have nil effect on processing but will make the CO and our life hell die to the new cinfusing line (may be not) we have to wait until a CO is allocated ....

Why couldn't they have said something like on this date you are deemed to meet ACS requirement for a positive assessment... Should they make it this complex for everybody.... I am very disappointed by ACS

Moreover they take two months and letter says they don't claim any responsibility on veracity aunthenticity etc.. Then why game two months give it in two days anyways you are not accountable or responsible for anything.... Bad bad bad


----------



## Harish2013

DreamOfOz said:


> Thanks
> 
> Yeah ACS removed 5 years of my experience. I had 10 years and they have only counted the last 5 years, so I used the last 5 years on my EOI just in case as I was worried about over claiming points.



75points 
How to get band 8.5 in writing??
Indeed you dont need those 5 years
Wish you all the best:clap2:


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

DreamOfOz said:


> Thanks
> 
> Yeah ACS removed 5 years of my experience. I had 10 years and they have only counted the last 5 years, so I used the last 5 years on my EOI just in case as I was worried about over claiming points.


Congrats Buddy. All the best for your VISA.


----------



## DreamOfOz

Harish2013 said:


> 75points
> How to get band 8.5 in writing??
> Indeed you dont need those 5 years
> Wish you all the best:clap2:


hee hee, thank you!!

I am English speaking, so IELTS was easy, luckily for me. 

All the best!!


----------



## tobeaussie

DreamOfOz said:


> Thanks
> 
> Yeah ACS removed 5 years of my experience. I had 10 years and they have only counted the last 5 years, so I used the last 5 years on my EOI just in case as I was worried about over claiming points.


All the best mate ... Apply soon and welcome aboard I am Sailing in the same boat applied on 06th may and now awaiting CO.... Though I must say Only considering ACS experience you are way safer and in a good position.....


----------



## dayms

noobrex said:


> What does it say about RPL ?


Hello noobrex,

can you please share the URL I couldn't find this article on the changes.


----------



## VenkytoOz

Congrats buddy , awaiting my IELTS results


----------



## venuhunev

kgpsan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please point me to the document, where this has been mentioned.



Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf


Check this document. Its on version 2.0 from Apr 16 2013. Changes are "Update of Microsoft Vendor Certifications and new format of wording"


----------



## venuhunev

kothandaraman said:


> I am not sure whether I can claim 10 Points as per new ACS result letter. If i am claiming 5 points I am short of 5 points for EOI... waiting for spouse ACS.. results applied on 22nd March.
> 
> I have one question .. My spouse is having 6.8 years - 4 years = expecting 2.8 years (ECE) + IELTS 6.5 . In this case is it possible to claim 5 points for partner... please advice


I think positive assessment and IELTS 6 should be good enough to claim partner points.


----------



## zeinasoft

venuhunev said:


> Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf
> 
> 
> Check this document. Its on version 2.0 from Apr 16 2013. Changes are "Update of Microsoft Vendor Certifications and new format of wording"


Do you have any idea whether DIAC will change the point system as well?
in other words how many points can i claim for 5 years after it getting reduced by ACS


----------



## venuhunev

zeinasoft said:


> Do you have any idea whether DIAC will change the point system as well?
> in other words how many points can i claim for 5 years after it getting reduced by ACS


Am not veth clear. I may have to talk to them once I have my ACS results.


----------



## dayms

ammu1983 said:


> Hi,
> I have applied for acs on 8th march. I am currently having 457 visa which ends in July. So contacted acs about this on 12th may. Got reply on the next day and asked to upload the proof (visa label). At that time i was in the fourth stage. After waiting for 8 weeks , status changed to stage 3 asking for additional transcripts which I uploaded on 17th May. I am worried as the code I am applying for may reached its ceiling(analyst programmer). Should I submit eoi if I recieve acs or wait for july?


Hello Ammu,

I am not sure weather you have opted for priority request. If so your application would be processed on priority. Look at the guidelines, which clearly asks for additional evidence.

Priority Request
The priority request option is only for visa deadlines less than 12 weeks from the date of application. Evidence of the visa deadline must be uploaded as a PDF document to have this request approved.
Examples of PDF scan documentation to upload as evidence:
 Passport visa stamp showing the deadline date
 Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO) web page showing visa expiry date
 Department of Immigration and Citizenship email notification of the grant of a visa

acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0020/7319/Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf


----------



## ammu1983

Mroks said:


> Don't wait for July to file EOI. As soon as u receive ACS file for EOI. You will have earlier Visa date of effect for 189.
> For clients who have equal points scores, the time at which they reached their points score for that subclass (referred to as the visa date of effect) determines their order of invitation. Expressions Of Interest with earlier dates of effect are invited before later dates.[/QUOTE
> Hi,
> Thank you for your reply. Just want to know if we are submitting eoi in this month we will be get invited in july. So at that time we will be India. Can we apply for the medicals before getting an invitation?
> Thanks
> Ammu


----------



## ammu1983

roposh said:


> I think its quite obvious that you can claim 5 points for your experience. Bacsuse from June 2009 to Feb 2013 the total exprience comes to around 3.8 years which means you will get 5 points for having atleast 3 years experience.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> regards,
> Roposh


Hi,
Please clear my doubt..why he cannot claim 10 points?. His qualification is a major one. 
Thank you 
ammu


----------



## whizzard

Hi

I had got my ACS done in Nov 2012 when my exp. Was 7 years. Now in August 2013 my exp. Will be 8 years so will I need to get another Acs done to be eligible for extra 5 points of experience? What is the validity of ACS? 
P.S. - I havent changed my company till now. So I think no need for another Acs.

Plz reply


----------



## ammu1983

whizzard said:


> Hi
> 
> I had got my ACS done in Nov 2012 when my exp. Was 7 years. Now in August 2013 my exp. Will be 8 years so will I need to get another Acs done to be eligible for extra 5 points of experience? What is the validity of ACS?
> P.S. - I havent changed my company till now. So I think no need for another Acs.
> 
> Plz reply


Hi,
I have read in the acs site about reviewing the application, that if we we have to add our experience or to change the code, apply for a review within 60 days of issuing the result letter. Otherwise we have to submit it as a new application.
Hope this helps
Regards
Ammu


----------



## abdulzak

hi guys,

any new acs results today?


----------



## whizzard

ammu1983 said:


> Hi,
> I have read in the acs site about reviewing the application, that if we we have to add our experience or to change the code, apply for a review within 60 days of issuing the result letter. Otherwise we have to submit it as a new application.
> Hope this helps
> Regards
> Ammu


Ammu.. I am not asking for a review but since I understand that acs is applicable for 2 years so if the experience increases to 8 years will it need to be reassesed or old outcome will remain valid


----------



## ammu1983

whizzard said:


> Ammu.. I am not asking for a review but since I understand that acs is applicable for 2 years so if the experience increases to 8 years will it need to be reassesed or old outcome will remain valid


HI,
What I was trying to say that you may have to reassess your experience after 60 days of getting a positive result. You got the results in November 2012. So its more than 60 days now. 
Regards
Ammu


----------



## venuhunev

whizzard said:


> Ammu.. I am not asking for a review but since I understand that acs is applicable for 2 years so if the experience increases to 8 years will it need to be reassesed or old outcome will remain valid


Your old assessment should be valid as long as you have the supporting documents for your continued working.


----------



## gentoo

venuhunev said:


> Hi gentoo, what was the document they were looking for ?
> 
> Venu.


Well they basically ask for a statutory declaration for my current employement.. I didn't submit a work reference letter since my current employer doesn't issue one (weird..).. So I asked my manager and another work collegue to give me two statutory declarations.. Also I'll submit a general service confirming my position from the company..

Since I have more than 3 years of experience after my bachelors which is an ICT major.. I thought they would let it go and do the assessment.. Which they didn't and asked for work reference for my current employer..


----------



## ammu1983

abdulzak said:


> hi guys,
> 
> any new acs results today?


Hi,
Got the result today..But not as expected...Very much disappointed
I had 5.7 years of IT experience in India and 33 months in Australia.
Expected to get 15 points from experience. But will get only 5 points. My ielts score is 6. So may be writing ielts and get 7 each for getting 60 points.


----------



## gentoo

rockyrambo said:


> Well, please go to the ACS website and look for a document 'summary of criterion'. It describes how many years are relevant for a particular category. Now, if you think that all of your years are relevant, then subtract 'x' number of years from it. In your case, I think 'x' will be 2. Moreover, I am not sure on how have you corroborated your call center experience. Have you shown them relevant experience certifications where your job roles match to that of the category that you have applied for? If yes, then count that as well. Caveat - It would certainly depend on ACS discretion..So, let us know what ACS says about your experience. Yes, you can PM me and we can discuss over the web as of now.


Guys,

I went through "summary of criteria".. According to my understanding you need ICT major plus minimum 2 years work experience in relevant ANZCO code for a positive assessment.. That'll say you have required skills to perform the said job in Australia..

Once you apply for visa DIAC will decide number of years.. provided you submit all relevant docs..


----------



## abdulzak

ammu1983 said:


> Hi,
> Got the result today..But not as expected...Very much disappointed
> I had 5.7 years of IT experience in India and 33 months in Australia.
> Expected to get 15 points from experience. But will get only 5 points. My ielts score is 6. So may be writing ielts and get 7 each for getting 60 points.



Hi Ammu,

Sorry to hear that.. when did u apply acs.. whats the anzsco code.. whats ur qualification?


----------



## samysunny

ammu1983 said:


> Hi,
> Got the result today..But not as expected...Very much disappointed
> I had 5.7 years of IT experience in India and 33 months in Australia.
> Expected to get 15 points from experience. But will get only 5 points. My ielts score is 6. So may be writing ielts and get 7 each for getting 60 points.



Hello,

When did you apply for ACS and whats the ANZO code.


----------



## tobeaussie

ammu1983 said:


> Hi,
> Got the result today..But not as expected...Very much disappointed
> I had 5.7 years of IT experience in India and 33 months in Australia.
> Expected to get 15 points from experience. But will get only 5 points. My ielts score is 6. So may be writing ielts and get 7 each for getting 60 points.


Hi do not be disappointed yet... You can still go ahead and raise a EOI now as anyways you will not get an invitation until July at least you will be ahead of the queue. Also consider all your experience. 

Until July which is almost a month and a half from now you will get the pointers and if the DIAC says that they will only consider ACS assessment you can change your EOI. That day I feel doing this will help you and not hurt you in anyway...


----------



## tobeaussie

gentoo said:


> Guys,
> 
> I went through "summary of criteria".. According to my understanding you need ICT major plus minimum 2 years work experience in relevant ANZCO code for a positive assessment.. That'll say you have required skills to perform the said job in Australia..
> 
> Once you apply for visa DIAC will decide number of years.. provided you submit all relevant docs..


Agree


----------



## mini2ran

I Applied on 7th march and still no luck of results....waiting patiently..
My application went to stage-3 on 17th March and moved to stage-4 on 18th march...
Any clue any one applied that time have any luck and got results?


----------



## gentoo

mini2ran said:


> I Applied on 7th march and still no luck of results....waiting patiently..
> My application went to stage-3 on 17th March and moved to stage-4 on 18th march...
> Any clue any one applied that time have any luck and got results?


Hey,

I applied on 7th March.. And status for stage 4 changed to "In progress" on 16/05/13. Then on 17/05/13 it went back to stage 3 requesting more documents.. 

Now I'm in the process of prepairing additional docs.. Will submit within this week.. Probably I might have to wait another 2-8 weeks...

And in assessment guidline says it might take 12 weeks now.. So probably you'll get results by this Thursday..


----------



## noobrex

gentoo said:


> Hey,
> 
> I applied on 7th March.. And status for stage 4 changed to "In progress" on 16/05/13. Then on 17/05/13 it went back to stage 3 requesting more documents..
> 
> Now I'm in the process of prepairing additional docs.. Will submit within this week.. Probably I might have to wait another 2-8 weeks...
> 
> And in assessment guidline says it might take 12 weeks now.. So probably you'll get results by this Thursday..


Even I applied on 12th March  no results


----------



## ali.vmware

Hi All,

I have applied on the 19th feb and the application came to stage 4 with assessor on the 5th of march and I still dint got any results. I applied for Computer Network and Systems Engineer 263111 with one year of work exp onshore. Patently waiting for the results as my TR will expire on the 9th of June


----------



## gentoo

ali.vmware said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied on the 19th feb and the application came to stage 4 with assessor on the 5th of march and I still dint got any results. I applied for Computer Network and Systems Engineer 263111 with one year of work exp onshore. Patently waiting for the results as my TR will expire on the 9th of June


I think you should call them andcheck.. Since it way pass 3 months...


----------



## gentoo

noobrex said:


> Even I applied on 12th March  no results


Yeah I know.. something definitely wrong with ACS.. It's like they want to discourage us..


----------



## ammu1983

abdulzak said:


> Hi Ammu,
> 
> Sorry to hear that.. when did u apply acs.. whats the anzsco code.. whats ur qualification?


Hi,
I applied for acs on 8th March for analyst programmer. I have done my bachelor degree in Electronics and communication from India. I have read somewhere that only 12 modules of computer related subjects are necessary to consider it as closely related ict which I had. Even then it is not considered. So I lost my 4 years of experience.


----------



## ammu1983

tobeaussie said:


> Hi do not be disappointed yet... You can still go ahead and raise a EOI now as anyways you will not get an invitation until July at least you will be ahead of the queue. Also consider all your experience.
> 
> Until July which is almost a month and a half from now you will get the pointers and if the DIAC says that they will only consider ACS assessment you can change your EOI. That day I feel doing this will help you and not hurt you in anyway...


 Hi,
Thankyou very much. Your words really helped me to get relaxed....
So can I submit my eoi with my original experience. Now I am only having 50 points according to acs.
Regards
Ammu


----------



## ali.vmware

gentoo said:


> I think you should call them andcheck.. Since it way pass 3 months...


I did called them and sent them an email, they replied that the 12 week time line starts after we submit all the documents. I submitted additional documents on the 4th march and the application came to stage 4 with assessor on 5th march

This is the reply they gave
"
Please be advised as all documents have been provided by 5/03/13 the applicant was then sent to the assessor.

Please note the application timeframe is 12 weeks from when all documents are attached
"


----------



## ammu1983

whizzard said:


> Hi
> 
> I had got my ACS done in Nov 2012 when my exp. Was 7 years. Now in August 2013 my exp. Will be 8 years so will I need to get another Acs done to be eligible for extra 5 points of experience? What is the validity of ACS?
> P.S. - I havent changed my company till now. So I think no need for another Acs.
> 
> Plz reply


Hope this will help you.
It is from the faq given in the skillselect.

Hi What if my circumstances change after submitting my EOI?

You must update your EOI.
If your circumstances change, you are required to update your EOI in SkillSelect. You should update your details to reflect any additional qualifications or experience you have obtained. SkillSelect will automatically take the changes into account and, if appropriate, will update your ranking. This may increase your chances to be invited.


----------



## subscriptions.im007

Hi

Can anybody advise me what needs to be done to get the state sponsorship. I am waiting for my ACS feedback & was quite sure of claiming 15 points for experience before this experience confusion.

Now it seems I may not be able to make 60 points so have started exploring the state sponsorship option for 190 visa instead of 189.

Aplogies for posting this query on another thread too, just looking for inputs from your experience.

Thanks


----------



## jayptl

Hey

currently all sponsorship is getting difficult, majority needs IELTS 7


----------



## subscriptions.im007

jayptl said:


> Hey
> 
> currently all sponsorship is getting difficult, majority needs IELTS 7


Thats fine with me mate, I have 7.5. Can you please share the details what I need to do to get their sponsorships & which state is good for IT guys, is it NSW which has Sydney in it?


----------



## Mroks

arnoldous said:


> Anyone know what the current processing times are for ACS


A few weeks back it was around 2 months, but now it has gone beyond 2 months.


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

Sorry for posting it here.

Does anyone has contact with any agent who helps in gaining Police Clearance Certificates from Pune Passport Office.

Any help will be highly appreciated.

Thanks and Regards,

Abhishek


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

subscriptions.im007 said:


> Thats fine with me mate, I have 7.5. Can you please share the details what I need to do to get their sponsorships & which state is good for IT guys, is it NSW which has Sydney in it?


NSW has stopped issueing Sponsorship for this year. They may open up in July for fresh applications.

Visit NSW website for more information.


----------



## subscriptions.im007

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> NSW has stopped issueing Sponsorship for this year. They may open up in July for fresh applications.
> 
> Visit NSW website for more information.


Ya just looked at that, surprisingly there I could just find a notice saying its closed for this year....no other information.

I am assuming its similar to other states (I looked at Victoria) where you first need to apply (similar to applying for 189 to DIAC) and once you get that approval then we apply with the additional 5 points to DIAC?

For Victoria, its free, does it cost for NSW?


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

subscriptions.im007 said:


> Ya just looked at that, surprisingly there I could just find a notice saying its closed for this year....no other information.
> 
> I am assuming its similar to other states (I looked at Victoria) where you first need to apply (similar to applying for 189 to DIAC) and once you get that approval then we apply with the additional 5 points to DIAC?
> 
> For Victoria, its free, does it cost for NSW?


Yes it costs AUD$ 300 for the state sponsorship. If you want the list of documents then I can send you the same.


Thanks and Regards,

Abhishek


----------



## subscriptions.im007

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> Yes it costs AUD$ 300 for the state sponsorship. If you want the list of documents then I can send you the same.
> 
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> 
> Abhishek


Thanks Abhishek, I may not need them right now as waiting for ACS outcome ...assuming it would be similar to what we submit to ACS.

So is it similat to EOI application where we upload the docs & wait for the outcome after paying the fee. How much time do they take?

Thanks


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

subscriptions.im007 said:


> Thanks Abhishek, I may not need them right now as waiting for ACS outcome ...assuming it would be similar to what we submit to ACS.
> 
> So is it similat to EOI application where we upload the docs & wait for the outcome after paying the fee. How much time do they take?
> 
> Thanks


The documents might differ to some extent. The NSW immigration department requires the document and the demand draft to be sent as hard copy. Currently they do not take documents as soft copy. You would be required to submit the EOI and select state sponsorship option as yes and mention the name of the State you want the sponsorship from and then send the hard copy of the documents to NSW immigration department.


Thanks,

Abhishek


----------



## PNP Aspirant

Hi All,

I have processed my profile with one of the renound banaglore based immigration consultancy, and yesterday I have received this mail by them stating that the selection process for ACS has been changed, i thought of sharing this with everyone so that we all can have a fair idea about the process. 

Note : as per the consultancy this info is coming directly from their australian POC who got in touch with ACS. 
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ __ _ _ _ _ _ __ _ _ _ _ _ __ _ _ _ _ _ __ _ _ _ _ _ __ _ 

To start with let us try and look at the IDEAL eligible combinations for ACS assessments, under the revised regime 
1. IT degree holder-with 5-8 years of experience with 7 bands in each module. 
2. Non IT degree holder with 8 years of experience with 8 bands in each module. 
3. Ideal age-27-32 years. Anybody with above combinations will surely qualify. So if meeting above criteria, we can proceed ahead and file your ACS straightway.

Now about situations of applicants who do not fall in above criteria: The recent results from the ACS, received since 1st May, 2013, indicate the following: Applicants with IT education: 

1. Applicants with 5 years experience are getting acknowledgement from ACS for only 3 years of work experience. This will result in the drop of marks for the clients in the experience 

Comments: Even with accepted 3 years experience from ACS, one can qualify with minimum bands of 7 in each of the 4 language skills.

2. Applicants with 8 years of experience are getting acknowledgement for only 5 years. This will result in the drop of marks for the clients in the experience quotient 

Comments: Even with accepted 5 years experience, one can qualify with minimum bands of 7 in each of the 4 language skills

3. Clients with 3 years of experience are getting acknowledgement for 1 year 

Comments: It is with this category of applicants that are facing the biggest challenge. One will now qualify – under the circumstances – only with minimum bands of 8 in each of the 4 language skills. In addition, if married, they can also gain points through spousal credits (skills assessment and minimum bands of 6.0 in each)

Applicants with NON IT background having technical education:
1. Bachelor Degree in Electrical and Communication – ACS is deducting 5 years of experience 
2. Bachelor Degree in Electronics and communications – ACS is deducting 5 years of Experience 
3. Bachelor of Technology in Information Technology – ACS is deducting 4 years of experience
4. Bachelor of Engineering in Mechanical/civil – ACS is deducting 6 years of Experience
5. Bachelor of commerce, Bachelor of Arts, Bachelor of Business Management – ACS is deducting 6 years of experience

Explanation notes: 
1) Thus an applicant with just the number years of experience (let us say 5/5/4/6 and 6 in above 1 to 5 examples) , will not get any points for experience factor and thus must compensate for missing points by getting minimum 8 in each of the 4 skills in IELTS. 

2) An applicant with additional 3 years experience in 1 and 2 above (over and above the years for which deduction is being made by ACS) can claim 5 points. This will be a person with typically with 8 years of related experience. IELTS score requirement in this instance will be 7.0 in each.

3) An applicant with additional 3 years experience in 3 above (over and above the years for which deduction is being made by ACS) can claim 5 points. This will be a person with typically with 7 years of related experience. IELTS score requirement in this instance will be 7.0 in each.

4) An applicant with additional 3 years experience in 4 & 5 above (over and above the years for which deduction is being made by ACS) can claim 5 points. This will be a person with typically with 9 years of related experience. IELTS score requirement in this instance will be 7.0 in each

In all above instances, where an applicant does not have additional 3 years of experience (over and above the years that are being deducted by ACS), he/she MUST get IELTS score with 8.0 in each of the language skill to qualify. 

Above is valid for general skilled migrant category. There might be some leverage for applicants who wish to file under state/regional program. 
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ __ _ _ _ _ _ __ _ _ _ _ _ __ _ _ _ _ _ __ _ _ _ _ _ __ _ 

This new rules will actually make a huge difference and I am not sure what should be done now. Please share comments if any one else has received any such details with more explanation

Thanks
PNP


----------



## samysunny

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> Yes it costs AUD$ 300 for the state sponsorship. If you want the list of documents then I can send you the same.
> 
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> 
> Abhishek


Hello Abhishek,

Could you PM the list of documents plz.

Thanks


----------



## dayms

Hello All, 
I have been following expatforum since 20 days. Though one can quickly understand the problem statement, It took a while for me to understand and come with probable causes and effects. No wonder the new format of wording on ACS assessment had made many Expats to lose their nerve and created a havoc in the community. 
I am not sure has any one actually wondered how the DIAC would treat the experience of the prospective immigrants who got assessed prior to April 15 2013. Now that's not going to be fair enough to start deducting experience to meet the criteria in Skill assessment without guidelines or prior information on their website and to MARA agents. 
Yes if I slip into the shoes of the DIAC/ACS official and start thinking to implement such a norm of deducting experience to meet the criteria. Then I would have thought the need to have the new assessment procedure in place along with the old one, so that I can bring in the norm in place seamlessly in near future. And Its apparent that the none of your experience is missed out of the assessment result letter. So as long as there is change in the guidelines one should have no reason to worry about claiming the points for experience as mentioned by the ACS and DIAC officials, provided you have valid evidences.
Now the big question arises how soon is this new guidelines coming to effect. Well here goes my justification, to make sure the new guidelines are implemented it is very important that all the prospective immigrants should hold the assessment letter on the new format. Do you think its practical to re-assess all the successful applicants during the last two years prior to April 15 2013 and issue them with a fresh assessment letters on the new format!! its obvious. 
As a process consultant I would have suggested the same approach what ACS/DIAC has actually adopted now, so that down the line two year from now the new guidelines can be enforced. And by that time all the valid assessment letters would have issued on the new format and expired ones would be applying for revalidation. 
Taking note of this bigger picture none of you need to really worry about this who plan to migrate in near future. But any one planning after two years remember its going to be tougher..


----------



## subscriptions.im007

PNP Aspirant said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have processed my profile with one of the renound banaglore based immigration consultancy, and yesterday I have received this mail by them stating that the selection process for ACS has been changed, i thought of sharing this with everyone so that we all can have a fair idea about the process.
> 
> Note : as per the consultancy this info is coming directly from their australian POC who got in touch with ACS.
> _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ __ _ _ _ _ _ __ _ _ _ _ _ __ _ _ _ _ _ __ _ _ _ _ _ __ _
> 
> To start with let us try and look at the IDEAL eligible combinations for ACS assessments, under the revised regime
> 1. IT degree holder-with 5-8 years of experience with 7 bands in each module.
> 2. Non IT degree holder with 8 years of experience with 8 bands in each module.
> 3. Ideal age-27-32 years. Anybody with above combinations will surely qualify. So if meeting above criteria, we can proceed ahead and file your ACS straightway.
> 
> Now about situations of applicants who do not fall in above criteria: The recent results from the ACS, received since 1st May, 2013, indicate the following: Applicants with IT education:
> 
> 1. Applicants with 5 years experience are getting acknowledgement from ACS for only 3 years of work experience. This will result in the drop of marks for the clients in the experience
> 
> Comments: Even with accepted 3 years experience from ACS, one can qualify with minimum bands of 7 in each of the 4 language skills.
> 
> 2. Applicants with 8 years of experience are getting acknowledgement for only 5 years. This will result in the drop of marks for the clients in the experience quotient
> 
> Comments: Even with accepted 5 years experience, one can qualify with minimum bands of 7 in each of the 4 language skills
> 
> 3. Clients with 3 years of experience are getting acknowledgement for 1 year
> 
> Comments: It is with this category of applicants that are facing the biggest challenge. One will now qualify – under the circumstances – only with minimum bands of 8 in each of the 4 language skills. In addition, if married, they can also gain points through spousal credits (skills assessment and minimum bands of 6.0 in each)
> 
> Applicants with NON IT background having technical education:
> 1. Bachelor Degree in Electrical and Communication – ACS is deducting 5 years of experience
> 2. Bachelor Degree in Electronics and communications – ACS is deducting 5 years of Experience
> 3. Bachelor of Technology in Information Technology – ACS is deducting 4 years of experience
> 4. Bachelor of Engineering in Mechanical/civil – ACS is deducting 6 years of Experience
> 5. Bachelor of commerce, Bachelor of Arts, Bachelor of Business Management – ACS is deducting 6 years of experience
> 
> Explanation notes:
> 1) Thus an applicant with just the number years of experience (let us say 5/5/4/6 and 6 in above 1 to 5 examples) , will not get any points for experience factor and thus must compensate for missing points by getting minimum 8 in each of the 4 skills in IELTS.
> 
> 2) An applicant with additional 3 years experience in 1 and 2 above (over and above the years for which deduction is being made by ACS) can claim 5 points. This will be a person with typically with 8 years of related experience. IELTS score requirement in this instance will be 7.0 in each.
> 
> 3) An applicant with additional 3 years experience in 3 above (over and above the years for which deduction is being made by ACS) can claim 5 points. This will be a person with typically with 7 years of related experience. IELTS score requirement in this instance will be 7.0 in each.
> 
> 4) An applicant with additional 3 years experience in 4 & 5 above (over and above the years for which deduction is being made by ACS) can claim 5 points. This will be a person with typically with 9 years of related experience. IELTS score requirement in this instance will be 7.0 in each
> 
> In all above instances, where an applicant does not have additional 3 years of experience (over and above the years that are being deducted by ACS), he/she MUST get IELTS score with 8.0 in each of the language skill to qualify.
> 
> Above is valid for general skilled migrant category. There might be some leverage for applicants who wish to file under state/regional program.
> _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ __ _ _ _ _ _ __ _ _ _ _ _ __ _ _ _ _ _ __ _ _ _ _ _ __ _
> 
> This new rules will actually make a huge difference and I am not sure what should be done now. Please share comments if any one else has received any such details with more explanation
> 
> Thanks
> PNP


Your consultant seems to be a fair guy, could you pls share the details, may be you can PM.

Does he charge before giving the feedback about if they would be able to process the application?


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

samysunny said:


> Hello Abhishek,
> 
> Could you PM the list of documents plz.
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

I am not able to find a way to attach the files. If you want you can PM me your mail ID.

Thanks and Regards,

Abhishek


----------



## rimon

*Too unfair *



PNP Aspirant said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have processed my profile with one of the renound banaglore based immigration consultancy, and yesterday I have received this mail by them stating that the selection process for ACS has been changed, i thought of sharing this with everyone so that we all can have a fair idea about the process.
> 
> Note : as per the consultancy this info is coming directly from their australian POC who got in touch with ACS.
> _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ __ _ _ _ _ _ __ _ _ _ _ _ __ _ _ _ _ _ __ _ _ _ _ _ __ _
> 
> To start with let us try and look at the IDEAL eligible combinations for ACS assessments, under the revised regime
> 1. IT degree holder-with 5-8 years of experience with 7 bands in each module.
> 2. Non IT degree holder with 8 years of experience with 8 bands in each module.
> 3. Ideal age-27-32 years. Anybody with above combinations will surely qualify. So if meeting above criteria, we can proceed ahead and file your ACS straightway.
> 
> Now about situations of applicants who do not fall in above criteria: The recent results from the ACS, received since 1st May, 2013, indicate the following: Applicants with IT education:
> 
> 1. Applicants with 5 years experience are getting acknowledgement from ACS for only 3 years of work experience. This will result in the drop of marks for the clients in the experience
> 
> Comments: Even with accepted 3 years experience from ACS, one can qualify with minimum bands of 7 in each of the 4 language skills.
> 
> 2. Applicants with 8 years of experience are getting acknowledgement for only 5 years. This will result in the drop of marks for the clients in the experience quotient
> 
> Comments: Even with accepted 5 years experience, one can qualify with minimum bands of 7 in each of the 4 language skills
> 
> 3. Clients with 3 years of experience are getting acknowledgement for 1 year
> 
> Comments: It is with this category of applicants that are facing the biggest challenge. One will now qualify – under the circumstances – only with minimum bands of 8 in each of the 4 language skills. In addition, if married, they can also gain points through spousal credits (skills assessment and minimum bands of 6.0 in each)
> 
> Applicants with NON IT background having technical education:
> 1. Bachelor Degree in Electrical and Communication – ACS is deducting 5 years of experience
> 2. Bachelor Degree in Electronics and communications – ACS is deducting 5 years of Experience
> 3. Bachelor of Technology in Information Technology – ACS is deducting 4 years of experience
> 4. Bachelor of Engineering in Mechanical/civil – ACS is deducting 6 years of Experience
> 5. Bachelor of commerce, Bachelor of Arts, Bachelor of Business Management – ACS is deducting 6 years of experience
> 
> Explanation notes:
> 1) Thus an applicant with just the number years of experience (let us say 5/5/4/6 and 6 in above 1 to 5 examples) , will not get any points for experience factor and thus must compensate for missing points by getting minimum 8 in each of the 4 skills in IELTS.
> 
> 2) An applicant with additional 3 years experience in 1 and 2 above (over and above the years for which deduction is being made by ACS) can claim 5 points. This will be a person with typically with 8 years of related experience. IELTS score requirement in this instance will be 7.0 in each.
> 
> 3) An applicant with additional 3 years experience in 3 above (over and above the years for which deduction is being made by ACS) can claim 5 points. This will be a person with typically with 7 years of related experience. IELTS score requirement in this instance will be 7.0 in each.
> 
> 4) An applicant with additional 3 years experience in 4 & 5 above (over and above the years for which deduction is being made by ACS) can claim 5 points. This will be a person with typically with 9 years of related experience. IELTS score requirement in this instance will be 7.0 in each
> 
> In all above instances, where an applicant does not have additional 3 years of experience (over and above the years that are being deducted by ACS), he/she MUST get IELTS score with 8.0 in each of the language skill to qualify.
> 
> Above is valid for general skilled migrant category. There might be some leverage for applicants who wish to file under state/regional program.
> _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ __ _ _ _ _ _ __ _ _ _ _ _ __ _ _ _ _ _ __ _ _ _ _ _ __ _
> 
> This new rules will actually make a huge difference and I am not sure what should be done now. Please share comments if any one else has received any such details with more explanation
> 
> Thanks
> PNP


----------



## tobeaussie

PNP Aspirant said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have processed my profile with one of the renound banaglore based immigration consultancy, and yesterday I have received this mail by them stating that the selection process for ACS has been changed, i thought of sharing this with everyone so that we all can have a fair idea about the process.
> 
> Note : as per the consultancy this info is coming directly from their australian POC who got in touch with ACS.
> _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ __ _ _ _ _ _ __ _ _ _ _ _ __ _ _ _ _ _ __ _ _ _ _ _ __ _
> 
> To start with let us try and look at the IDEAL eligible combinations for ACS assessments, under the revised regime
> 1. IT degree holder-with 5-8 years of experience with 7 bands in each module.
> 2. Non IT degree holder with 8 years of experience with 8 bands in each module.
> 3. Ideal age-27-32 years. Anybody with above combinations will surely qualify. So if meeting above criteria, we can proceed ahead and file your ACS straightway.
> 
> Now about situations of applicants who do not fall in above criteria: The recent results from the ACS, received since 1st May, 2013, indicate the following: Applicants with IT education:
> 
> 1. Applicants with 5 years experience are getting acknowledgement from ACS for only 3 years of work experience. This will result in the drop of marks for the clients in the experience
> 
> Comments: Even with accepted 3 years experience from ACS, one can qualify with minimum bands of 7 in each of the 4 language skills.
> 
> 2. Applicants with 8 years of experience are getting acknowledgement for only 5 years. This will result in the drop of marks for the clients in the experience quotient
> 
> Comments: Even with accepted 5 years experience, one can qualify with minimum bands of 7 in each of the 4 language skills
> 
> 3. Clients with 3 years of experience are getting acknowledgement for 1 year
> 
> Comments: It is with this category of applicants that are facing the biggest challenge. One will now qualify – under the circumstances – only with minimum bands of 8 in each of the 4 language skills. In addition, if married, they can also gain points through spousal credits (skills assessment and minimum bands of 6.0 in each)
> 
> Applicants with NON IT background having technical education:
> 1. Bachelor Degree in Electrical and Communication – ACS is deducting 5 years of experience
> 2. Bachelor Degree in Electronics and communications – ACS is deducting 5 years of Experience
> 3. Bachelor of Technology in Information Technology – ACS is deducting 4 years of experience
> 4. Bachelor of Engineering in Mechanical/civil – ACS is deducting 6 years of Experience
> 5. Bachelor of commerce, Bachelor of Arts, Bachelor of Business Management – ACS is deducting 6 years of experience
> 
> Explanation notes:
> 1) Thus an applicant with just the number years of experience (let us say 5/5/4/6 and 6 in above 1 to 5 examples) , will not get any points for experience factor and thus must compensate for missing points by getting minimum 8 in each of the 4 skills in IELTS.
> 
> 2) An applicant with additional 3 years experience in 1 and 2 above (over and above the years for which deduction is being made by ACS) can claim 5 points. This will be a person with typically with 8 years of related experience. IELTS score requirement in this instance will be 7.0 in each.
> 
> 3) An applicant with additional 3 years experience in 3 above (over and above the years for which deduction is being made by ACS) can claim 5 points. This will be a person with typically with 7 years of related experience. IELTS score requirement in this instance will be 7.0 in each.
> 
> 4) An applicant with additional 3 years experience in 4 & 5 above (over and above the years for which deduction is being made by ACS) can claim 5 points. This will be a person with typically with 9 years of related experience. IELTS score requirement in this instance will be 7.0 in each
> 
> In all above instances, where an applicant does not have additional 3 years of experience (over and above the years that are being deducted by ACS), he/she MUST get IELTS score with 8.0 in each of the language skill to qualify.
> 
> Above is valid for general skilled migrant category. There might be some leverage for applicants who wish to file under state/regional program.
> _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ __ _ _ _ _ _ __ _ _ _ _ _ __ _ _ _ _ _ __ _ _ _ _ _ __ _
> 
> This new rules will actually make a huge difference and I am not sure what should be done now. Please share comments if any one else has received any such details with more explanation
> 
> Thanks
> PNP


All of these combinations are correct and there are several more combinations possible but aren't you missing the point that all these are for ACS assessment none of this is to deal with points..

Did your consultant say that there are changes in DIAC rules if yes is he a MARA agent. Most probably the answer is no ... So if DIAC rules do not change then the points allocation do not change.. This is the bottom line .. Unless DIAC says otherwise you can still claim points as per the ANZCO classification of skilled employment and not ACS definition....


----------



## tobeaussie

tobeaussie said:


> All of these combinations are correct and there are several more combinations possible but aren't you missing the point that all these are for ACS assessment none of this is to deal with points..
> 
> Did your consultant say that there are changes in DIAC rules if yes is he a MARA agent. Most probably the answer is no ... So if DIAC rules do not change then the points allocation do not change.. This is the bottom line .. Unless DIAC says otherwise you can still claim points as per the ANZCO classification of skilled employment and not ACS definition....


Most importantly ACS assessment criteria has not changed only the resulted letter has changed which is accepted by ACS as well...


----------



## tobeaussie

dayms said:


> Hello All,
> I have been following expatforum since 20 days. Though one can quickly understand the problem statement, It took a while for me to understand and come with probable causes and effects. No wonder the new format of wording on ACS assessment had made many Expats to lose their nerve and created a havoc in the community.
> I am not sure has any one actually wondered how the DIAC would treat the experience of the prospective immigrants who got assessed prior to April 15 2013. Now that's not going to be fair enough to start deducting experience to meet the criteria in Skill assessment without guidelines or prior information on their website and to MARA agents.
> Yes if I slip into the shoes of the DIAC/ACS official and start thinking to implement such a norm of deducting experience to meet the criteria. Then I would have thought the need to have the new assessment procedure in place along with the old one, so that I can bring in the norm in place seamlessly in near future. And Its apparent that the none of your experience is missed out of the assessment result letter. So as long as there is change in the guidelines one should have no reason to worry about claiming the points for experience as mentioned by the ACS and DIAC officials, provided you have valid evidences.
> Now the big question arises how soon is this new guidelines coming to effect. Well here goes my justification, to make sure the new guidelines are implemented it is very important that all the prospective immigrants should hold the assessment letter on the new format. Do you think its practical to re-assess all the successful applicants during the last two years prior to April 15 2013 and issue them with a fresh assessment letters on the new format!! its obvious.
> As a process consultant I would have suggested the same approach what ACS/DIAC has actually adopted now, so that down the line two year from now the new guidelines can be enforced. And by that time all the valid assessment letters would have issued on the new format and expired ones would be applying for revalidation.
> Taking note of this bigger picture none of you need to really worry about this who plan to migrate in near future. But any one planning after two years remember its going to be tougher..


Very valid point and on another note if you have not given IELTS yet , I am sure you will score very well in writing....


----------



## zeinasoft

tobeaussie said:


> Very valid point and on another note if you have not given IELTS yet , I am sure you will score very well in writing....


could you please simplify what he is trying to say as i didn't get his point


----------



## alihasan

zeinasoft said:


> could you please simplify what he is trying to say as i didn't get his point


Same here.


----------



## superm

freebie said:


> my company is not giving me the resposibilities written in the company letter head, as there is some policy restrictions but they can provide work experience details,duration and my designation.
> 
> anybody faced similar issue while submitting skills assessment documents?
> what should be done? Plz help


You would need to get stat declaration from you manager or 2-level senior from that company.. search with statutory declaration on forum - you would get more info!


----------



## ashhegde

PNP Aspirant said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have processed my profile with one of the renound banaglore based immigration consultancy, and yesterday I have received this mail by them stating that the selection process for ACS has been changed, i thought of sharing this with everyone so that we all can have a fair idea about the process.
> 
> Note : as per the consultancy this info is coming directly from their australian POC who got in touch with ACS.
> _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ __ _ _ _ _ _ __ _ _ _ _ _ __ _ _ _ _ _ __ _ _ _ _ _ __ _
> 
> To start with let us try and look at the IDEAL eligible combinations for ACS assessments, under the revised regime
> 1. IT degree holder-with 5-8 years of experience with 7 bands in each module.
> 2. Non IT degree holder with 8 years of experience with 8 bands in each module.
> 3. Ideal age-27-32 years. Anybody with above combinations will surely qualify. So if meeting above criteria, we can proceed ahead and file your ACS straightway.
> 
> Now about situations of applicants who do not fall in above criteria: The recent results from the ACS, received since 1st May, 2013, indicate the following: Applicants with IT education:
> 
> 1. Applicants with 5 years experience are getting acknowledgement from ACS for only 3 years of work experience. This will result in the drop of marks for the clients in the experience
> 
> Comments: Even with accepted 3 years experience from ACS, one can qualify with minimum bands of 7 in each of the 4 language skills.
> 
> 2. Applicants with 8 years of experience are getting acknowledgement for only 5 years. This will result in the drop of marks for the clients in the experience quotient
> 
> Comments: Even with accepted 5 years experience, one can qualify with minimum bands of 7 in each of the 4 language skills
> 
> 3. Clients with 3 years of experience are getting acknowledgement for 1 year
> 
> Comments: It is with this category of applicants that are facing the biggest challenge. One will now qualify – under the circumstances – only with minimum bands of 8 in each of the 4 language skills. In addition, if married, they can also gain points through spousal credits (skills assessment and minimum bands of 6.0 in each)
> 
> Applicants with NON IT background having technical education:
> 1. Bachelor Degree in Electrical and Communication – ACS is deducting 5 years of experience
> 2. Bachelor Degree in Electronics and communications – ACS is deducting 5 years of Experience
> 3. Bachelor of Technology in Information Technology – ACS is deducting 4 years of experience
> 4. Bachelor of Engineering in Mechanical/civil – ACS is deducting 6 years of Experience
> 5. Bachelor of commerce, Bachelor of Arts, Bachelor of Business Management – ACS is deducting 6 years of experience
> 
> Explanation notes:
> 1) Thus an applicant with just the number years of experience (let us say 5/5/4/6 and 6 in above 1 to 5 examples) , will not get any points for experience factor and thus must compensate for missing points by getting minimum 8 in each of the 4 skills in IELTS.
> 
> 2) An applicant with additional 3 years experience in 1 and 2 above (over and above the years for which deduction is being made by ACS) can claim 5 points. This will be a person with typically with 8 years of related experience. IELTS score requirement in this instance will be 7.0 in each.
> 
> 3) An applicant with additional 3 years experience in 3 above (over and above the years for which deduction is being made by ACS) can claim 5 points. This will be a person with typically with 7 years of related experience. IELTS score requirement in this instance will be 7.0 in each.
> 
> 4) An applicant with additional 3 years experience in 4 & 5 above (over and above the years for which deduction is being made by ACS) can claim 5 points. This will be a person with typically with 9 years of related experience. IELTS score requirement in this instance will be 7.0 in each
> 
> In all above instances, where an applicant does not have additional 3 years of experience (over and above the years that are being deducted by ACS), he/she MUST get IELTS score with 8.0 in each of the language skill to qualify.
> 
> Above is valid for general skilled migrant category. There might be some leverage for applicants who wish to file under state/regional program.
> _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ __ _ _ _ _ _ __ _ _ _ _ _ __ _ _ _ _ _ __ _ _ _ _ _ __ _
> 
> This new rules will actually make a huge difference and I am not sure what should be done now. Please share comments if any one else has received any such details with more explanation
> 
> Thanks
> PNP


Hey PNP,

I got the same email and think we have applied via the same consultant, all said and done, i am re-doing my IELTS now with the hope of scoring an 8... Last time round although my overall was 8, i had got 7 in writing. With some practice :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: i will be scoring least of 8 in all bands!

How far has your application progressed??

Regards
Ash


----------



## Pooja Srivastava

ashhegde said:


> Hey PNP,
> 
> I got the same email and think we have applied via the same consultant, all said and done, i am re-doing my IELTS now with the hope of scoring an 8... Last time round although my overall was 8, i had got 7 in writing. With some practice :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: i will be scoring least of 8 in all bands!
> 
> How far has your application progressed??
> 
> Regards
> Ash


Will it possible for you guys to let us know the consultant name? As I am also using a bangalore MARA consultant


----------



## abdulzak

Hi Guys,

Any new acs results today?


----------



## ammu1983

PNP Aspirant said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have processed my profile with one of the renound banaglore based immigration consultancy, and yesterday I have received this mail by them stating that the selection process for ACS has been changed, i thought of sharing this with everyone so that we all can have a fair idea about the process.
> 
> Note : as per the consultancy this info is coming directly from their australian POC who got in touch with ACS.
> _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ __ _ _ _ _ _ __ _ _ _ _ _ __ _ _ _ _ _ __ _ _ _ _ _ __ _
> 
> To start with let us try and look at the IDEAL eligible combinations for ACS assessments, under the revised regime
> 1. IT degree holder-with 5-8 years of experience with 7 bands in each module.
> 2. Non IT degree holder with 8 years of experience with 8 bands in each module.
> 3. Ideal age-27-32 years. Anybody with above combinations will surely qualify. So if meeting above criteria, we can proceed ahead and file your ACS straightway.
> 
> Now about situations of applicants who do not fall in above criteria: The recent results from the ACS, received since 1st May, 2013, indicate the following: Applicants with IT education:
> 
> 1. Applicants with 5 years experience are getting acknowledgement from ACS for only 3 years of work experience. This will result in the drop of marks for the clients in the experience
> 
> Comments: Even with accepted 3 years experience from ACS, one can qualify with minimum bands of 7 in each of the 4 language skills.
> 
> 2. Applicants with 8 years of experience are getting acknowledgement for only 5 years. This will result in the drop of marks for the clients in the experience quotient
> 
> Comments: Even with accepted 5 years experience, one can qualify with minimum bands of 7 in each of the 4 language skills
> 
> 3. Clients with 3 years of experience are getting acknowledgement for 1 year
> 
> Comments: It is with this category of applicants that are facing the biggest challenge. One will now qualify – under the circumstances – only with minimum bands of 8 in each of the 4 language skills. In addition, if married, they can also gain points through spousal credits (skills assessment and minimum bands of 6.0 in each)
> 
> Applicants with NON IT background having technical education:
> 1. Bachelor Degree in Electrical and Communication – ACS is deducting 5 years of experience
> 2. Bachelor Degree in Electronics and communications – ACS is deducting 5 years of Experience
> 3. Bachelor of Technology in Information Technology – ACS is deducting 4 years of experience
> 4. Bachelor of Engineering in Mechanical/civil – ACS is deducting 6 years of Experience
> 5. Bachelor of commerce, Bachelor of Arts, Bachelor of Business Management – ACS is deducting 6 years of experience
> 
> Explanation notes:
> 1) Thus an applicant with just the number years of experience (let us say 5/5/4/6 and 6 in above 1 to 5 examples) , will not get any points for experience factor and thus must compensate for missing points by getting minimum 8 in each of the 4 skills in IELTS.
> 
> 2) An applicant with additional 3 years experience in 1 and 2 above (over and above the years for which deduction is being made by ACS) can claim 5 points. This will be a person with typically with 8 years of related experience. IELTS score requirement in this instance will be 7.0 in each.
> 
> 3) An applicant with additional 3 years experience in 3 above (over and above the years for which deduction is being made by ACS) can claim 5 points. This will be a person with typically with 7 years of related experience. IELTS score requirement in this instance will be 7.0 in each.
> 
> 4) An applicant with additional 3 years experience in 4 & 5 above (over and above the years for which deduction is being made by ACS) can claim 5 points. This will be a person with typically with 9 years of related experience. IELTS score requirement in this instance will be 7.0 in each
> 
> In all above instances, where an applicant does not have additional 3 years of experience (over and above the years that are being deducted by ACS), he/she MUST get IELTS score with 8.0 in each of the language skill to qualify.
> 
> Above is valid for general skilled migrant category. There might be some leverage for applicants who wish to file under state/regional program.
> _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ __ _ _ _ _ _ __ _ _ _ _ _ __ _ _ _ _ _ __ _ _ _ _ _ __ _
> 
> This new rules will actually make a huge difference and I am not sure what should be done now. Please share comments if any one else has received any such details with more explanation
> 
> Thanks
> PNP


Hi,
Just want to make clear one point. I am with degree in Electronics and communication, acs reduced my 4 years of experience instead of 5 years as your statement. But from the 8 years of experience my 3 years was in Australia, so I can claim 10 points for that. But then also with ielts 6, I need 5 points extra. For that I can either reappear ielts and get 7 each or can claim my spouse skill.


----------



## tobeaussie

ammu1983 said:


> Hi,
> Just want to make clear one point. I am with degree in Electronics and communication, acs reduced my 4 years of experience instead of 5 years as your statement. But from the 8 years of experience my 3 years was in Australia, so I can claim 10 points for that. But then also with ielts 6, I need 5 points extra. For that I can either reappear ielts and get 7 each or can claim my spouse skill.


Hi Ammu,

I am not wishing to discourage you , however getting a increase of completely one band in IELTS in any section needs a whole lot of English language training starting from basics. I have had my friends trying it for 0.5 increase twice or thrice and ending up in similar bands. Although it might not be impossible it is pretty difficult. 

Now I feel it is better to get a spouse skill assessment at get than this. My 2 cents on this..


----------



## jayptl

You mean 

ACS introduces IELTS 7 each?? to qualify asssessment??


----------



## gentoo

PNP Aspirant said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have processed my profile with one of the renound banaglore based immigration consultancy, and yesterday I have received this mail by them stating that the selection process for ACS has been changed, i thought of sharing this with everyone so that we all can have a fair idea about the process.
> 
> Note : as per the consultancy this info is coming directly from their australian POC who got in touch with ACS.
> _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ __ _ _ _ _ _ __ _ _ _ _ _ __ _ _ _ _ _ __ _ _ _ _ _ __ _
> 
> To start with let us try and look at the IDEAL eligible combinations for ACS assessments, under the revised regime
> 1. IT degree holder-with 5-8 years of experience with 7 bands in each module.
> 2. Non IT degree holder with 8 years of experience with 8 bands in each module.
> 3. Ideal age-27-32 years. Anybody with above combinations will surely qualify. So if meeting above criteria, we can proceed ahead and file your ACS straightway.
> 
> Now about situations of applicants who do not fall in above criteria: The recent results from the ACS, received since 1st May, 2013, indicate the following: Applicants with IT education:
> 
> 1. Applicants with 5 years experience are getting acknowledgement from ACS for only 3 years of work experience. This will result in the drop of marks for the clients in the experience
> 
> Comments: Even with accepted 3 years experience from ACS, one can qualify with minimum bands of 7 in each of the 4 language skills.
> 
> 2. Applicants with 8 years of experience are getting acknowledgement for only 5 years. This will result in the drop of marks for the clients in the experience quotient
> 
> Comments: Even with accepted 5 years experience, one can qualify with minimum bands of 7 in each of the 4 language skills
> 
> 3. Clients with 3 years of experience are getting acknowledgement for 1 year
> 
> Comments: It is with this category of applicants that are facing the biggest challenge. One will now qualify – under the circumstances – only with minimum bands of 8 in each of the 4 language skills. In addition, if married, they can also gain points through spousal credits (skills assessment and minimum bands of 6.0 in each)
> 
> Applicants with NON IT background having technical education:
> 1. Bachelor Degree in Electrical and Communication – ACS is deducting 5 years of experience
> 2. Bachelor Degree in Electronics and communications – ACS is deducting 5 years of Experience
> 3. Bachelor of Technology in Information Technology – ACS is deducting 4 years of experience
> 4. Bachelor of Engineering in Mechanical/civil – ACS is deducting 6 years of Experience
> 5. Bachelor of commerce, Bachelor of Arts, Bachelor of Business Management – ACS is deducting 6 years of experience
> 
> Explanation notes:
> 1) Thus an applicant with just the number years of experience (let us say 5/5/4/6 and 6 in above 1 to 5 examples) , will not get any points for experience factor and thus must compensate for missing points by getting minimum 8 in each of the 4 skills in IELTS.
> 
> 2) An applicant with additional 3 years experience in 1 and 2 above (over and above the years for which deduction is being made by ACS) can claim 5 points. This will be a person with typically with 8 years of related experience. IELTS score requirement in this instance will be 7.0 in each.
> 
> 3) An applicant with additional 3 years experience in 3 above (over and above the years for which deduction is being made by ACS) can claim 5 points. This will be a person with typically with 7 years of related experience. IELTS score requirement in this instance will be 7.0 in each.
> 
> 4) An applicant with additional 3 years experience in 4 & 5 above (over and above the years for which deduction is being made by ACS) can claim 5 points. This will be a person with typically with 9 years of related experience. IELTS score requirement in this instance will be 7.0 in each
> 
> In all above instances, where an applicant does not have additional 3 years of experience (over and above the years that are being deducted by ACS), he/she MUST get IELTS score with 8.0 in each of the language skill to qualify.
> 
> Above is valid for general skilled migrant category. There might be some leverage for applicants who wish to file under state/regional program.
> _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ __ _ _ _ _ _ __ _ _ _ _ _ __ _ _ _ _ _ __ _ _ _ _ _ __ _
> 
> This new rules will actually make a huge difference and I am not sure what should be done now. Please share comments if any one else has received any such details with more explanation
> 
> Thanks
> PNP


If this is true.. then it's really worrying..

I only have almost 5 years of experience after the Degree which BSc IT with computer communication..

Only thing I can do is keep my fingers cross and hope for the best and plan for the worst..


----------



## ammu1983

tobeaussie said:


> Hi Ammu,
> 
> I am not wishing to discourage you , however getting a increase of completely one band in IELTS in any section needs a whole lot of English language training starting from basics. I have had my friends trying it for 0.5 increase twice or thrice and ending up in similar bands. Although it might not be impossible it is pretty difficult.
> 
> Now I feel it is better to get a spouse skill assessment at get than this. My 2 cents on this..


hi,
My ielts score is like for listening and speaking 7.5, reading 7 and for writing 6.5. I would go for ielts as my spouse assessment may take longer(19 weeks) as it is under engineers australia .


----------



## ali.vmware

gentoo said:


> I think you should call them andcheck.. Since it way pass 3 months...


After waiting for so long, my application is finally in stage 4 in progress. Not sure how long it will take from here:fingerscrossed:


----------



## dragoman

ali.vmware said:


> After waiting for so long, my application is finally in stage 4 in progress. Not sure how long it will take from here:fingerscrossed:


Good to know that .. You would get your results by this week.

I applied in 18th March , so for me may be next week,

Dragoman


----------



## ali.vmware

dragoman said:


> Good to know that .. You would get your results by this week.
> 
> I applied in 18th March , so for me may be next week,
> 
> Dragoman


They have put me back to additional documents required now after waiting for almost 3 months... I have sent through the documents they have asked for and now my file is back to with assessor. god knows how much more time it will take


----------



## maddy84

*ACS +ve*

My ACS application went to 'In Process' today morning and now it has gone to 'Case Finalized' status :fingerscrossed:
Hopefully it will be positive


----------



## abdulzak

Hey Maddy, 

When did u apply? whats ur Job Code?


----------



## dragoman

ali.vmware said:


> They have put me back to additional documents required now after waiting for almost 3 months... I have sent through the documents they have asked for and now my file is back to with assessor. god knows how much more time it will take


Oh ! What extra documents they asked for ?

Dragoman


----------



## rimon

maddy84 said:


> My ACS application went to 'In Process' today morning and now it has gone to 'Case Finalized' status :fingerscrossed:
> Hopefully it will be positive


When did u apply ? When u moved to stage 4?


----------



## mini2ran

ali.vmware said:


> After waiting for so long, my application is finally in stage 4 in progress. Not sure how long it will take from here:fingerscrossed:


When did you apply?


----------



## ali.vmware

dragoman said:


> Oh ! What extra documents they asked for ?
> 
> Dragoman


They have asked me "Please provide the transcript for your microsoft certificate" I have already submitted my MCTS certificate but not the transcript that comes along with it. I did uploaded the transcript but i bundled all the microsoft documents into one PDF file. I think it only pick up the first page in the PDF. Not sure what went wrong but i have to submit it again


----------



## dragoman

ali.vmware said:


> They have asked me "Please provide the transcript for your microsoft certificate" I have already submitted my MCTS certificate but not the transcript that comes along with it. I did uploaded the transcript but i bundled all the microsoft documents into one PDF file. I think it only pick up the first page in the PDF. Not sure what went wrong but i have to submit it again



Is that the highest qualification you are claiming ? If not then it should not really matter I believe ... 

Dragoman


----------



## ali.vmware

dragoman said:


> Is that the highest qualification you are claiming ? If not then it should not really matter I believe ...
> 
> Dragoman


No, I did my masters in information systems from Australia, BTech in electronics and communications from india, And I also have 2 years of onshore work experience as a system engineer. But, they are still asking me for that additional document


----------



## maddy84

abdulzak said:


> Hey Maddy,
> 
> When did u apply? whats ur Job Code?




I applied on Feb 18th and moved to stage 4 on Feb 21st, in between it moved to stage 3 for additional documents on April 17th.


----------



## abdulzak

maddy84 said:


> I applied on Feb 18th and moved to stage 4 on Feb 21st, in between it moved to stage 3 for additional documents on April 17th.


Why is it moved to stage 3? what they have asked you on additional documents?

This is strange..


----------



## jayptl

I guess

recently ACS undergoing with employment verificahetion and other issue??


----------



## KateRaj

ali.vmware said:


> No, I did my masters in information systems from Australia, BTech in electronics and communications from india, And I also have 2 years of onshore work experience as a system engineer. But, they are still asking me for that additional document


My understanding is, if you give any certifications then you need to give transcript. If you did not give the certification in first place they might not have asked for it.


----------



## dragoman

ali.vmware said:


> No, I did my masters in information systems from Australia, BTech in electronics and communications from india, And I also have 2 years of onshore work experience as a system engineer. But, they are still asking me for that additional document


This is harassment then & nothing else ! 

I have also attached certs for CCNA , CCNP etc .. but just to make my case a little stronger .. I already have Masters in Computers and Bachelors as well.

They should not even be bothered about other certs if a person qualifies with the minimum eligibility criteria & not claiming anything for it .

I think like mine urs is also 263111 and we can still catch the Bus this year if this guys give us our RESULTS ! 

Only God knows what will happen after July 1 ... as I m suspecting some major changes in Immigration Rules .

Dragoman


----------



## PNP Aspirant

Hi Ash,

I am currently in skillselect stage - shows "With Assesor". I am about to give IELTS on 25/05, hoping to score well :fingerscrossed:.

Can we catch up some where and discuss more about the process, please PM your number.

Thanks
PNP



ashhegde said:


> Hey PNP,
> 
> I got the same email and think we have applied via the same consultant, all said and done, i am re-doing my IELTS now with the hope of scoring an 8... Last time round although my overall was 8, i had got 7 in writing. With some practice :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: i will be scoring least of 8 in all bands!
> 
> How far has your application progressed??
> 
> Regards
> Ash


----------



## Harish2013

jayptl said:


> I guess
> 
> recently ACS undergoing with employment verificahetion and other issue??


What kind of employment verification?
You mean reference check and they are calling to your employer to check if everything is true as stated in the ref letter?


----------



## samysunny

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am not able to find a way to attach the files. If you want you can PM me your mail ID.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> 
> Abhishek


its my userd id with a dot{.} inbetween @gmail.com

Thanks


----------



## ali.vmware

dragoman said:


> This is harassment then & nothing else !
> 
> I have also attached certs for CCNA , CCNP etc .. but just to make my case a little stronger .. I already have Masters in Computers and Bachelors as well.
> 
> They should not even be bothered about other certs if a person qualifies with the minimum eligibility criteria & not claiming anything for it .
> 
> I think like mine urs is also 263111 and we can still catch the Bus this year if this guys give us our RESULTS !
> 
> Only God knows what will happen after July 1 ... as I m suspecting some major changes in Immigration Rules .
> 
> Dragoman


I am very frustrated and upset due to this. I already had a positive assessment from ACS for system analyst which is expired now, hence I have applied for 263111 now. They already know my profile but still they have asked for this additional document, they could have disregarded the microsoft certificate.

My problem is that I am in Australia on a work visa which is due to expire on the 9th of june and to apply for 189 visa I need a positive assessment from ACS.

Looks like I might have to quit my hard earned job and go back to India and apply from there:rip: or if immigration can give me a temp visa to remain in aus till I get ACS assessment...I dont know what to do now


----------



## samysunny

ali.vmware said:


> I am very frustrated and upset due to this. I already had a positive assessment from ACS for system analyst which is expired now, hence I have applied for 263111 now. They already know my profile but still they have asked for this additional document, they could have disregarded the microsoft certificate.
> 
> My problem is that I am in Australia on a work visa which is due to expire on the 9th of june and to apply for 189 visa I need a positive assessment from ACS.
> 
> Looks like I might have to quit my hard earned job and go back to India and apply from there:rip: or if immigration can give me a temp visa to remain in aus till I get ACS assessment...I dont know what to do now


Hello,

Was there any issue due to showcasing certifications?


----------



## ali.vmware

samysunny said:


> Hello,
> 
> Was there any issue due to showcasing certifications?


showcasing certifications???


----------



## samysunny

ali.vmware said:


> showcasing certifications???


I have provided MCSE and ITIL certifications, will that create a problem in delaying the accessing time?


----------



## ali.vmware

samysunny said:


> I have provided MCSE and ITIL certifications, will that create a problem in delaying the accessing time?


I think it should be fine as long as you submit the certificate along with the transcript.


----------



## shaikjalal

Ali, 

Why did you go for reassessment, july is round the corner and may be occ ceiling will be lifted.
I too have applied for system analyst, hoping to get positve and then waiting for July to apply EOI.. 
Is there any specific reason other than timeline you went for reassesment.







ali.vmware said:


> I am very frustrated and upset due to this. I already had a positive assessment from ACS for system analyst which is expired now, hence I have applied for 263111 now. They already know my profile but still they have asked for this additional document, they could have disregarded the microsoft certificate.
> 
> My problem is that I am in Australia on a work visa which is due to expire on the 9th of june and to apply for 189 visa I need a positive assessment from ACS.
> 
> Looks like I might have to quit my hard earned job and go back to India and apply from there:rip: or if immigration can give me a temp visa to remain in aus till I get ACS assessment...I dont know what to do now


----------



## ali.vmware

shaikjalal said:


> Ali,
> 
> Why did you go for reassessment, july is round the corner and may be occ ceiling will be lifted.
> I too have applied for system analyst, hoping to get positve and then waiting for July to apply EOI..
> Is there any specific reason other than timeline you went for reassesment.


I went for reassessment because my previous assessment for system analyst is expired ( ACS assessment is only valid for 2 years) and I cant wait until July as my present visa in Australia will expire on the 9th of June.


----------



## noobrex

mini2ran said:


> When did you apply?


I applied on 12th March, dont know whats taking so long


----------



## dayms

tobeaussie said:


> Very valid point and on another note if you have not given IELTS yet , I am sure you will score very well in writing....


Thanks Dear, I wish you could be my examiner. I am sitting the exam on 25th May. That is three days from today. Please wish me the best.


----------



## Mroks

dayms said:


> Thanks Dear, I wish you could be my examiner. I am sitting the exam on 25th May. That is three days from today. Please wish me the best.


Good luck for ur IELTS exam. U should easily score 8+ in writing.


----------



## msaeed

I applied for ACS on 15th march and got the positive result day before yesterday, but the confusion regarding how much points we can get for years of experience remains as with all the other people on this forum..My assessment result letter mentions below..

The following employment after May 2005 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

My actual experience is from May 2003 till date..so how can I see the above statement..work experience will be counted after May 2005 or from May 2003..

Also My BS computer science degree completion date is Jan 2008 so if we take the statement above it means that actually my work experience will be counted only after jan 2010..as I have heard that work experience before and during the degree is not counted..

So much confusion but no clear answers..


----------



## ali.vmware

Hi peers and seniors,

Dose anyone have a clue what would be the processing time after the ACS application comes to stage 4 with assessor the second time? in my case, I have been requested for additional document and upon submitting the document, the status in now back to stage 4 with assessor. 

They kept me waiting for almost 3 months and now they asked me for additional document. Not sure how much more I have to wait. My Visa in aus is due to expire soon and i need the assessment. My time line is as follows

19th feb - Applied for ACS assessment
4th march - stage 4 with assessor
22nd may - stage 4 in progress (At 2:00pm); stage 3 awaiting documents(at 2:30pm)(Microsoft transcipt); stage-4 with assessor (after submitting the document)(at 3:30pm)

Please help me out if any one has a similar experience or know someone in my situation

Thanks


----------



## rimon

msaeed said:


> I applied for ACS on 15th march and got the positive result day before yesterday, but the confusion regarding how much points we can get for years of experience remains as with all the other people on this forum..My assessment result letter mentions below..
> 
> The following employment after May 2005 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> My actual experience is from May 2003 till date..so how can I see the above statement..work experience will be counted after May 2005 or from May 2003..
> 
> Also My BS computer science degree completion date is Jan 2008 so if we take the statement above it means that actually my work experience will be counted only after jan 2010..as I have heard that work experience before and during the degree is not counted..
> 
> So much confusion but no clear answers..


1st congratulations for the +ve assessment.
2nd i also applied on 15th March and still no resuls till now, so when exactly u received ur results?
3rd have u checked with DIAC about the point u r can can claim for?


----------



## tobeaussie

msaeed said:


> I applied for ACS on 15th march and got the positive result day before yesterday, but the confusion regarding how much points we can get for years of experience remains as with all the other people on this forum..My assessment result letter mentions below..
> 
> The following employment after May 2005 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> My actual experience is from May 2003 till date..so how can I see the above statement..work experience will be counted after May 2005 or from May 2003..
> 
> Also My BS computer science degree completion date is Jan 2008 so if we take the statement above it means that actually my work experience will be counted only after jan 2010..as I have heard that work experience before and during the degree is not counted..
> 
> So much confusion but no clear answers..


I think the work experience is considered skilled only after a bachelor degree by DIAC as well as ASRI rules. Do not go by what ACS says I have seen a lot of rejections from DIAC they are all in this forum posts. 

Only consider experience after your degree ie jan 2008 for points. Also please ensure your degree is assessed by ACS as well in your result letter. If yes go ahead and claim points after bachelors degree. Best call DIAC and they are more than happy to help.


----------



## Cheema

Hi All

I have a query hope to get advice.

My wife has only 12 months of experience in Developer Programmer,
However, if I calculate, we make 65 points as follows:
Spouse as Primary Applicant:
Age: 30
Education (MCA): 15
IELTS (8 each): 20
Total: 65

Her occupation code is Developer Programmer 261312, which is in SOL
and my occupation code is Database Administrator, 262111, only in CSOL.

Ques 1: Can we claim 5 points for myself, as I have 6.5 in each module? But out occupation code differs ( I have read somewhere that it must be same)

Ques 2: She has experience of just 1 year, does it make any problem for visa officer?

Please advice

Thanks in Advance
--Harman


----------



## tobeaussie

Cheema said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have a query hope to get advice.
> 
> My wife has only 12 months of experience in Developer Programmer,
> However, if I calculate, we make 65 points as follows:
> Spouse as Primary Applicant:
> Age: 30
> Education (MCA): 15
> IELTS (8 each): 20
> Total: 65
> 
> Her occupation code is Developer Programmer 261312, which is in SOL
> and my occupation code is Database Administrator, 262111, only in CSOL.
> 
> Ques 1: Can we claim 5 points for myself, as I have 6.5 in each module? But out occupation code differs ( I have read somewhere that it must be same)
> 
> Ques 2: She has experience of just 1 year, does it make any problem for visa officer?
> 
> Please advice
> 
> Thanks in Advance
> --Harman


Unfortunately she will not get skill assessment as she needs at least 2 years of work. Exp to get a positive assessment. Without a positive assessment for primary applicant you cannot proceed with EOI. The answer is she cannot become primary applicant and also you cannot claim spouse assessment points from her....

Really sorry but this is the case..


----------



## dragoman

ali.vmware said:


> I am very frustrated and upset due to this. I already had a positive assessment from ACS for system analyst which is expired now, hence I have applied for 263111 now. They already know my profile but still they have asked for this additional document, they could have disregarded the microsoft certificate.
> 
> My problem is that I am in Australia on a work visa which is due to expire on the 9th of june and to apply for 189 visa I need a positive assessment from ACS.
> 
> Looks like I might have to quit my hard earned job and go back to India and apply from there:rip: or if immigration can give me a temp visa to remain in aus till I get ACS assessment...I dont know what to do now


Hmm ...You must have never thought it would take more than 3 months to get your results .. Although U still have a chance if u get your results ASAP , then apply for EOI before 3rd June and get ur invite . I am sure before 9th June you will be able to lodge your Visa application.

Hoping the best for you mate ! 

Dragoman


----------



## rimon

Dears,

Can you please send me the Email of DIAC?


----------



## dayms

ali.vmware said:


> Hi peers and seniors,
> 
> Dose anyone have a clue what would be the processing time after the ACS application comes to stage 4 with assessor the second time? in my case, I have been requested for additional document and upon submitting the document, the status in now back to stage 4 with assessor.
> 
> They kept me waiting for almost 3 months and now they asked me for additional document. Not sure how much more I have to wait. My Visa in aus is due to expire soon and i need the assessment. My time line is as follows
> 
> 19th feb - Applied for ACS assessment
> 4th march - stage 4 with assessor
> 22nd may - stage 4 in progress (At 2:00pm); stage 3 awaiting documents(at 2:30pm)(Microsoft transcipt); stage-4 with assessor (after submitting the document)(at 3:30pm)
> 
> Please help me out if any one has a similar experience or know someone in my situation
> 
> Thanks


Hello Ali,

Please go for Priority Request by providing additional evidence of to be expired visa.

Look at the guidelines, which clearly asks for additional evidence.

" Priority Request
The priority request option is only for visa deadlines less than 12 weeks from the date of application. Evidence of the visa deadline must be uploaded as a PDF document to have this request approved.
Examples of PDF scan documentation to upload as evidence:
 Passport visa stamp showing the deadline date
 Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO) web page showing visa expiry date
 Department of Immigration and Citizenship email notification of the grant of a visa" 

acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0020/7319/Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf


----------



## dayms

msaeed said:


> I applied for ACS on 15th march and got the positive result day before yesterday, but the confusion regarding how much points we can get for years of experience remains as with all the other people on this forum..My assessment result letter mentions below..
> 
> The following employment after May 2005 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> My actual experience is from May 2003 till date..so how can I see the above statement..work experience will be counted after May 2005 or from May 2003..
> 
> Also My BS computer science degree completion date is Jan 2008 so if we take the statement above it means that actually my work experience will be counted only after jan 2010..as I have heard that work experience before and during the degree is not counted..
> 
> So much confusion but no clear answers..


Hello Msaeed,

What does the assessment letter say about the BS computer science.


----------



## msaeed

dayms said:


> Hello Msaeed,
> 
> What does the assessment letter say about the BS computer science.



Dear Dayms,

This is what is mentioned in the result letter about BS computer science.

Your Bachelor of Science in Computer Science from Preston Institute of Management Science and Technology completed January 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing..


----------



## msaeed

tobeaussie said:


> I think the work experience is considered skilled only after a bachelor degree by DIAC as well as ASRI rules. Do not go by what ACS says I have seen a lot of rejections from DIAC they are all in this forum posts.
> 
> Only consider experience after your degree ie jan 2008 for points. Also please ensure your degree is assessed by ACS as well in your result letter. If yes go ahead and claim points after bachelors degree. Best call DIAC and they are more than happy to help.



Dear tobeaussie,

Thanks for your reply, how to contact DIAC, is there any contact number or customer center to contact regarding this..My concern is that even if you have BS computer science they will consider you skilled only after you have 2 years of experience with BS...so how much points would I get..my experijence starting from Feb 2008 till date will be counted for points or not..


----------



## msaeed

rimon said:


> 1st congratulations for the +ve assessment.
> 2nd i also applied on 15th March and still no results till now, so when exactly u received ur results?
> 3rd have u checked with DIAC about the point u r can can claim for?



I got the assessment result letter on 20th of May.
How to check with DIAC about point, Kindly assist if you know.


----------



## tobeaussie

msaeed said:


> I got the assessment result letter on 20th of May.
> How to check with DIAC about point, Kindly assist if you know.


Ok first things first can you score a 60 without the experience ???? If yes go ahead with that just to ease you out.

ACS has already removed those two years from your experience by telling that after 2005 your experience is valid. However DIAC will not consider any experience before your bachelor qualification, one more proof that DIAC doesnot care about ACS story.

DIAC rules have not changed so even if you call they will not be able to advise on your query anyways the number for DIAC you will get in contact us section of DIAC website. It is a 1300 number present in the national telephone numbers I am not sure if you can call from outside Australia.


----------



## happybuddha

Does anyone know what time and time zone do they update the acs website (acs application status) ? 
I am getting anxious by the day and hour as I am at 2 months 1 day (9 weeks) and still at level 4. And then on top of it I hear about the rules being changed. I end up hitting the refresh key every hour to see the same level 4
:sad: :yield:


----------



## ammu1983

ali.vmware said:


> I am very frustrated and upset due to this. I already had a positive assessment from ACS for system analyst which is expired now, hence I have applied for 263111 now. They already know my profile but still they have asked for this additional document, they could have disregarded the microsoft certificate.
> 
> My problem is that I am in Australia on a work visa which is due to expire on the 9th of june and to apply for 189 visa I need a positive assessment from ACS.
> 
> Looks like I might have to quit my hard earned job and go back to India and apply from there:rip: or if immigration can give me a temp visa to remain in aus till I get ACS assessment...I dont know what to do now


Hi, 
You just upload your visa page through the support link. I had the same issue.
I applied on 8th march and opened a case that my visa expires in 6 weeks requesting for priority on 12th May. They asked me to upload the proof on 17th May. I uploaded the same on 21st May and within 5 minutes my results came and it is positive reducing my 4 years of experience. So do it ASAP. All the best.

If anybody is having the issue of expiring visa you can request for a priority at the time of application if the visa expires in 12 weeks which is free of cost.
If I had any idea about this, I got my assessment before April 15th without losing the 4 years experience.


----------



## Harish2013

msaeed said:


> Dear Dayms,
> 
> This is what is mentioned in the result letter about BS computer science.
> 
> Your Bachelor of Science in Computer Science from Preston Institute of Management Science and Technology completed January 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing..


Hi Msaeed,
I am really confused on your ACS result letter.
Your BS in Computer Science completed *Jan 2008* has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree...

According to new selection rules of ACS, normally you should get below statement regarding the 'skilled employment' which should be 2 years after your ICT major degrees...

The following employment after *Jan 2010* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant...

But what you actually got from ACS is following:

The following employment after *May 2005* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level..


Really confused how ACS is counting the 'skilled employment' now?
Have you achieved any ICT major degrees before 2003?

Thanks.
Harish


----------



## abdulzak

Hi guys,

Any ACS results today


----------



## ali.vmware

ammu1983 said:


> Hi,
> You just upload your visa page through the support link. I had the same issue.
> I applied on 8th march and opened a case that my visa expires in 6 weeks requesting for priority on 12th May. They asked me to upload the proof on 17th May. I uploaded the same on 21st May and within 5 minutes my results came and it is positive reducing my 4 years of experience. So do it ASAP. All the best.
> 
> If anybody is having the issue of expiring visa you can request for a priority at the time of application if the visa expires in 12 weeks which is free of cost.
> If I had any idea about this, I got my assessment before April 15th without losing the 4 years experience.


Support link??? I have requested (via email) to my case officer to put me to priority processing and all they reply is "Please be advised the application is the last stage and once the assessor has issued a result letter I will send this to you via email"

Is there a separate support link to upload the visa?? I cant find it on the ACS site


----------



## subscriptions.im007

Does anybody know what does ACS could MCA degree as, with non IT bachelor's degree before that?


----------



## ammu1983

ali.vmware said:


> Support link??? I have requested (via email) to my case officer to put me to priority processing and all they reply is "Please be advised the application is the last stage and once the assessor has issued a result letter I will send this to you via email"
> 
> Is there a separate support link to upload the visa?? I cant find it on the ACS site


Hi,
I opened a case and then they closed the case asking my visa page. You can find it in the bottom of the page which shows the application status.

it is given as

If you wish to contact the ACS Skills Team regarding your application, please lodge your request with our Skills Helpdesk.


----------



## Harish2013

Hi all,

*2613* *has reached its annual occupational ceiling*
The following occupations have reached their annual occupational ceiling:

Chemical and Materials Engineers
*2611 ICT Business & System Analysts*
Electronic Engineers
Telecommunications Engineering Professionals
Other Engineering Professionals
*2613 Software and Application Programmers.*

No further invitations can be issued for these occupation groups until *1 July 2013. *


----------



## auspirant258

tobeaussie said:


> Unfortunately she will not get skill assessment as she needs at least 2 years of work. Exp to get a positive assessment. Without a positive assessment for primary applicant you cannot proceed with EOI. The answer is she cannot become primary applicant and also you cannot claim spouse assessment points from her....
> 
> Really sorry but this is the case..


Hi ,

In my case I have got 6 years of experience as software developer and btech in EEE. my wife have 3.7 years experience with same education qualifications. Please let me know if I can get any points for my work experience and spouse points.


----------



## ammu1983

Harish2013 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> *2613* *has reached its annual occupational ceiling*
> The following occupations have reached their annual occupational ceiling:
> 
> Chemical and Materials Engineers
> *2611 ICT Business & System Analysts*
> Electronic Engineers
> Telecommunications Engineering Professionals
> Other Engineering Professionals
> *2613 Software and Application Programmers.*
> 
> No further invitations can be issued for these occupation groups until *1 July 2013. *


waiting for July......


----------



## msaeed

tobeaussie said:


> Ok first things first can you score a 60 without the experience ???? If yes go ahead with that just to ease you out.
> 
> ACS has already removed those two years from your experience by telling that after 2005 your experience is valid. However DIAC will not consider any experience before your bachelor qualification, one more proof that DIAC doesnot care about ACS story.
> 
> DIAC rules have not changed so even if you call they will not be able to advise on your query anyways the number for DIAC you will get in contact us section of DIAC website. It is a 1300 number present in the national telephone numbers I am not sure if you can call from outside Australia.


Thanks for your reply,

If I understood correctly..I achieved my BS computer science degree on Jan 2008 so my skilled experience will be counted on after Jan 2010 because as per ACS you become skilled only after two years.. ??

In this case I still get five points for experience as my experience will be of more then three years starting from Jan 2010 till date..

Age 30 points
Degree 15 points
Experience 5 points
I need minimum IELTS band 7 to get 10 more points to reach 60..

Regardsm


----------



## ali.vmware

ammu1983 said:


> Hi,
> I opened a case and then they closed the case asking my visa page. You can find it in the bottom of the page which shows the application status.
> 
> it is given as
> 
> If you wish to contact the ACS Skills Team regarding your application, please lodge your request with our Skills Helpdesk.


Thank you very much my friend, I have clicked on that link now and added a case in there and requested for a priority processing and attached my visa copy in there. I hope they will accelerate the processing now.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Harish2013

msaeed said:


> Thanks for your reply,
> 
> If I understood correctly..I achieved my BS computer science degree on Jan 2008 so my skilled experience will be counted on after Jan 2010 because as per ACS you become skilled only after two years.. ??
> 
> Regardsm


ACS and DIAC are two different things:

*ACS stated that:* "*after May 2005* are skilled level"
The logic behind ACS is:


> From Kgpsan:
> what ACS does is -- today is May 2013, they will go back 10 years. so it is May 2003, they will remove two years from your experience , so you will land up in May 2005, so your date of skilled employment starts from May 2005 -- have this as -- A
> 
> today is May - 2013, go back to the start of your career -- it was 2003. remove 4 years of experience from that , so now your skilled start date starts from May 2007 (assuming you have started your career on May 2003) --- have this as -- B
> 
> Compare A and B -- in this case May 2005 and May 2007.
> 
> ACS is now more generous and they want to do something good for you, so they will go for May 2005, whereby you get more number of years in the experience.



*While DIAC stated:* *After Jan 2010*
quote from *tobeaussie* "However DIAC will not consider any experience before your bachelor qualification, one more proof that DIAC doesnot care about ACS story."


----------



## tobeaussie

msaeed said:


> Thanks for your reply,
> 
> If I understood correctly..I achieved my BS computer science degree on Jan 2008 so my skilled experience will be counted on after Jan 2010 because as per ACS you become skilled only after two years.. ??
> 
> In this case I still get five points for experience as my experience will be of more then three years starting from Jan 2010 till date..
> 
> Age 30 points
> Degree 15 points
> Experience 5 points
> I need minimum IELTS band 7 to get 10 more points to reach 60..
> 
> Regardsm


Nopes ..

ACS doesnot have a rule that your experience should be after a degree. Hence they have assessed your employment from the starting date 2003 and as you are a major in computing in closely related field they have said after 2005 you are skilled.


However DIAC will consider employment as skilled only after relevant education as per ANZCO guidelines. Hence they will count your experience for points only after your bachelors degree. Hence you can count all experience after your bachelors degree. 

Hope it is clear now .....


----------



## Harish2013

tobeaussie said:


> Nopes ..
> However DIAC will consider employment as skilled only after relevant education as per ANZCO guidelines. Hence they will count your experience for points only after your bachelors degree. Hence you can count all experience after your bachelors degree.
> 
> Hope it is clear now .....


Hi tobeaussie,
For DIAC, the bachelor degree has to be ICT major or any other major degree is ok?
Thanks.


----------



## tobeaussie

auspirant258 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> In my case I have got 6 years of experience as software developer and btech in EEE. my wife have 3.7 years experience with same education qualifications. Please let me know if I can get any points for my work experience and spouse points.


How many points you can gain is a grey area now after new ACS result letter

Two cases possible:

Your spouse will not be assessed as suitable as she will need at least 4 years of experience to get a suitable assesment with her education background.

1. You will get no points for your experience as ACS will say you are eligible after 5th year completion and will be left skilled for 1 year.


2. DIAC will consider all your experience and you will get points for all 6 years.


This will get clear in the near future. Go ahead with your assessment and IELTS however cos they are going to be valid for 2 years and the. You an take a call on what options you will have.


----------



## tobeaussie

Harish2013 said:


> Hi tobeaussie,
> For DIAC, the bachelor degree has to be ICT major or any other major degree is ok?
> Thanks.


I think it is ICT major degree I believe. Sorry I am not sure on this as myself am a ICT major in computing. Probably overs can answer...


----------



## noobrex

I still don't have results


----------



## msaeed

tobeaussie said:


> Nopes ..
> 
> ACS doesnot have a rule that your experience should be after a degree. Hence they have assessed your employment from the starting date 2003 and as you are a major in computing in closely related field they have said after 2005 you are skilled.
> 
> 
> However DIAC will consider employment as skilled only after relevant education as per ANZCO guidelines. Hence they will count your experience for points only after your bachelors degree. Hence you can count all experience after your bachelors degree.
> 
> Hope it is clear now .....


I really appreciate your reply and thanks again..

So it means that I can count my experience for points soon after Jan 2008 correct.
But some people on this forum suggesting that there is a new rule from DIAC that they will only consider your experience post Graduation after two years of skilled work..

In my case I can go for 10 points if all the experience after my graduation is counted i.e from Jan 2008 till date which is more then 5 years..


----------



## Chetu

noobrex said:


> I still don't have results


Hang on buddy , now its ok if u get it b4 july 2013  . I really feel bad for you cos you are delayed much but now it doesnt matter till july , in the meantime why dont you go and do all the prerequisites needed


----------



## tobeaussie

Chetu said:


> Hang on buddy , now its ok if u get it b4 july 2013  . I really feel bad for you cos you are delayed much but now it doesnt matter till july , in the meantime why dont you go and do all the prerequisites needed


Hey Chetu long time mate .... Did you get an invite yet or you also have to wait till July???

If it is the latter really sorry to know that....


----------



## Chetu

tobeaussie said:


> Hey Chetu long time mate .... Did you get an invite yet or you also have to wait till July???
> 
> If it is the latter really sorry to know that....


Ya long time  ,have you been allocated a CO yet ? Didn't make the cut , like I doubted , since there were only 258 remaining and like every last few seats be it in a cinema or for a cricket match , a mad rush is an eventuality  . So no wonder I missed it as there were lots of guys with 65+ . Now , I am contemplating sitting IELTS again with hope that I ll get an 8 in each band . Also , what next July brings only god knows , I hope its not something very drastic apart from fee revision .


----------



## noobrex

Chetu said:


> Hang on buddy , now its ok if u get it b4 july 2013  . I really feel bad for you cos you are delayed much but now it doesnt matter till july , in the meantime why dont you go and do all the prerequisites needed


Still lot of time for July  so damm tired now ...mentally, physically and financially


----------



## noobrex

Chetu said:


> Ya long time  ,have you been allocated a CO yet ? Didn't make the cut , like I doubted , since there were only 258 remaining and like every last few seats be it in a cinema or for a cricket match , a mad rush is an eventuality  . So no wonder I missed it as there were lots of guys with 65+ . Now , I am contemplating sitting IELTS again with hope that I ll get an 8 in each band . Also , what next July brings only god knows , I hope its not something very drastic apart from fee revision .


How and when would be know as to what all changes are being made in July ?

Also, when will they come up with the new SOL and CSOL quota ?

What will happen to existing candidates who have filed SS or who are waiting for invite ?


----------



## abakik

noobrex said:


> Still lot of time for July  so damm tired now ...mentally, physically and financially


same here! : (
and it's really worrying not to know what is waiting for us in July ..


----------



## rimon

any +ve results today pals?


----------



## abdulzak

I'm completely tired with this ACS results.. waited, waiting and will wait...
Applied on 16th March.. Not even ACS showing some signs to release the result...


----------



## jayptl

Now ACS takes much lethargic and taking time than b4??


----------



## rajj

I have got my positive assessment today.....

Applied 11 March
Assessment 23 May


----------



## rajj

noobrex said:


> I still don't have results


hope u will get in a day or two as i got mine just today itself. Applied on 11 March.


----------



## abdulzak

rajj said:


> hope u will get in a day or two as i got mine just today itself. Applied on 11 March.


Hi Raji,

Thats great.. can u share ur results.. what job code have u applied for?
whats ur qualification? Have u applied from onshore or offshore?


----------



## rajj

abdulzak said:


> Hi Raji,
> 
> Thats great.. can u share ur results.. what job code have u applied for?
> whats ur qualification? Have u applied from onshore or offshore?



Thanks... I have applied for Systems Administrator 262113 with 5 + years of exp but unfortunately they deducted my 2 yrs of work ex as per the new format. My qualification is Master in Computer Application and Bachelor in Computer Application & Management both the degrees are assessed as per the AQF with major in computing. I have applied from offshore.


----------



## abdulzak

Hmmm good to know that. Hopefully we will get it with in next week .. Before applying ACS we need train ourself on how to be patient


----------



## rimon

abdulzak said:


> Hmmm good to know that. Hopefully we will get it with in next week .. Before applying ACS we need train ourself on how to be patient


Patience is killing me


----------



## rimon

rajj said:


> Thanks... I have applied for Systems Administrator 262113 with 5 + years of exp but unfortunately they deducted my 2 yrs of work ex as per the new format. My qualification is Master in Computer Application and Bachelor in Computer Application & Management both the degrees are assessed as per the AQF with major in computing. I have applied from offshore.


congratulation man but -->
Have u checked with DIAC with what to do ? 
i.e cliaming all the experience years "10 points" or cliaming just ACS years "5 points"


----------



## zeinasoft

rimon said:


> Patience is killing me


Hi Rimon , 
i'm sorry for getting you out , have you passed iltes ?
how was it easy to score 6 especially in writing ?


----------



## rimon

zeinasoft said:


> Hi Rimon ,
> i'm sorry for getting you out , have you passed iltes ?
> how was it easy to score 6 especially in writing ?


I passed IELTS and scored 6.5 in writing but I think I ve to score 7 each with the new rules by ACS 

U can refer to ielts cambride books for ielts and Don't forget to use linking words, words with similar meanings , short introduction and conclusion , 2 or 3 body paragraph.


----------



## zeinasoft

rimon said:


> I passed IELTS and scored 6.5 in writing but I think I ve to score 7 each with the new rules by ACS
> 
> U can refer to ielts cambride books for ielts and Don't forget to use linking words, words with similar meanings , short introduction and conclusion , 2 or 3 body paragraph.


good luck


----------



## AmitKumar02

rimon said:


> I passed IELTS and scored 6.5 in writing but I think I ve to score 7 each with the new rules by ACS
> 
> U can refer to ielts cambride books for ielts and Don't forget to use linking words, words with similar meanings , short introduction and conclusion , 2 or 3 body paragraph.


Hi All,

Guys who want to score more in writing section please refer to this blog IELTS Writing Blog – Model Task 1 and 2 responses Original IELTS writing resources provided by an IELTS instructor. It was really beneficial for me and I scored an 8 in writing. I too got to know about this on the same forum in some other thread. Best of Luck!!!


----------



## athar.dcsian

*Result changed after ACS Re-Validation*

Hi Friends,

My post may be lengthy but I want to put all details in front of you to get proper advice.

I already had positive ACS result (with 5.10 years) as ICT Business Analyst which got expired. As per ACS guidelines in case of expiry, I applied for ACS *Re-Validation* letter on 9th April.

As per ACS, Re-Validation means same old letter with new expiry date should be issued within few days but it didn't happen in my case. 
I didn't get it even in 5 weeks, I reminded them 3 days back and they said ACS NEW application takes 8 - 12 months. I replied back and mentioned that its RE-Validation application. My Case Officer apologized on this and sent the letter today but they have almost cut down 3.5 years of my experience.

*Letter Details*

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Your qualifications have been assessed as follows: 

Your Master of Science from ABC University completed June 2010 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing 

Your Bachelor of Computer of Science from XYZ University completed December 2004 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing

The following employment after November 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.

Position: Sr. QA Engineer
Dates: Mar 2006 - Jan 2007 (0yrs 2mths)
Employer: Company A

Position: Business Analyst
Dates: Jan 2007 - Sep 2008 (1yrs 8mths)
Employer: Company B

Position: QA Lead
Dates: Sep 2008 - Feb 2010 (1yrs 5mths)
Employer: Company C

Position: Business Analyst
Dates: Feb 2010 - Feb 2011 (1yrs 0mths)
Employer: Company D

The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.

Position: Jr. QA Engineer - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
Dates: Mar 2005 - Feb 2006 (0yrs 0mths)
Employer: Company A


*Now my questions are:
*

1. At first, why didn't ACS follow rule itself of issuing same old letter with new expiry date in case of Re-Validation application? 

2. Even if ACS re-calculated the experience, how an experience which was relevant earlier (in June 2011) become irrelevant now?

3. How did they choose a particular date (Nov 2008) after which they think my experience is relevant? I didn't even start any job in Nov 2008 neither completed Bachelor/Masters degree on this. You can see details above.

5. How the experience Mar 2006 - Jan 2007 can be counted as (0yrs 2mths)?

6. Even if they calculated experience after November 2008, then how Sr. QA Engineer position having (0yrs 2mths) and why Business Analyst position having calculated as (1yrs 8mths) for duration Jan 2007 - Sep 2008 which is before Nov 2008? I am totally confused with these weird calculations.

7. How many points did ACS awarded according to above weird calculations?

8. Should I reply back to CO? What should be my response? What are the options for me now? Please suggest.

Sincerely Thanks for your time,
Athar


----------



## shafaqat309

are you currently working as "Business Analyst"?


----------



## athar.dcsian

shafaqat309 said:


> are you currently working as "Business Analyst"?


Yes Shafqat I am working in same company since Feb 2010 as Business Analyst


----------



## shafaqat309

athar.dcsian said:


> Yes Shafqat I am working in same company since Feb 2010 as Business Analyst


you should write to him, i guess he missed your recent documents. I personally feel they should not consider ur experience as QA.


----------



## djzek

hi all,
I am planning to take the first step towards immigrating to Australia, have decided to apply myself without the help of agents. Considering the new ACS assessment system, I went through the document list as per the guidelines on ACS site, just wanted to make a checklist of documents that would be required for the online application. In addition to those, do i need to submit any affidavit, ie detailed job experience that speaking about the job responsibilities ? Thank you


----------



## happybuddha

Chetu said:


> Aah this wait for ACS and the looming possibility of Software Engineers topping off before June


Hey Chetu, I see in your signature that you have submitted your EOI. If you are still waiting for the ACS assessment, how come you have submitted the EOI ?


----------



## Sunlight11

athar.dcsian said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> 
> *Now my questions are:
> *
> 
> 1. At first, why didn't ACS follow rule itself of issuing same old letter with new expiry date in case of Re-Validation application?
> 
> 2. Even if ACS re-calculated the experience, how an experience which was relevant earlier (in June 2011) become irrelevant now?
> 
> 3. How did they choose a particular date (Nov 2008) after which they think my experience is relevant? I didn't even start any job in Nov 2008 neither completed Bachelor/Masters degree on this. You can see details above.
> 
> 5. How the experience Mar 2006 - Jan 2007 can be counted as (0yrs 2mths)?
> 
> 6. Even if they calculated experience after November 2008, then how Sr. QA Engineer position having (0yrs 2mths) and why Business Analyst position having calculated as (1yrs 8mths) for duration Jan 2007 - Sep 2008 which is before Nov 2008? I am totally confused with these weird calculations.
> 
> 7. How many points did ACS awarded according to above weird calculations?
> 
> 8. Should I reply back to CO? What should be my response? What are the options for me now? Please suggest.
> 
> Sincerely Thanks for your time,
> Athar




Majority of issues does seem to worthy of inquiry ... I'll advice immediately call ACS and speak to them directly .. that would certainly clear some of the doubts..!


----------



## jayptl

wts the difference betwn

Revalidation and New application?? 

and wt is review letter?


----------



## abdulzak

hi guys,

any new acs results today


----------



## Chetu

happybuddha said:


> Hey Chetu, I see in your signature that you have submitted your EOI. If you are still waiting for the ACS assessment, how come you have submitted the EOI ?


Hi Happybuddha , 

I got my ACS results long back ,on 6-5-2013 . May be I lost the zeal to update my sign once all this confusion about acs result letter started


----------



## mini2ran

Hi All,
Can some one pelase email me DIAC email ID for skilled migration enquiries.


----------



## rimon

Any +ve results today?!


----------



## abdulzak

Rimon, I think no has got the results today. Very tired in getting the results


----------



## shaikjalal

I got my assessment results today,  not very happy about it.. 
I applied for System Analyst.. with 7yrs exp.. My result.. is positive.. but i cant claim Exp  non sense.. cant understand.. If i go with the letter.. I end up with 55 points.. and without.. I can easily get 65.. 

Thing is - I completed by bachelors in 04 - major in computing.. 
My exp is as follows.. 
1. Trainee Engineer (Oct -3 - Oct 04) - ACS -Not assessable ( Agreed as this was before my graduation)
2. Senior Software Engineer (Nov 05 -Feb 08) - ACS -Not closely related to Nominated occupation ( Disagree this is natural progression and is required to reach System Analyst Position )
3. Technical Acc Manager (1 yr 10 mnts)(Feb 08 - Dec 09) - ACS ( assessed)
4. Technical Lead (Mar 09 - Oct 10 ) - ACS - Not closely related to nominated occupation .. 
5. Program Manager (Nov 10 - Current) - ACS (assessed )

Basically they started my exp from my 3rd position (Feb 08) onwards to date.. deducted 2 yrs.. and sent it.. 
Now I have following options.. 
1. Ask them why some my positions are not relevant .. depending on this (ask for revalidation)
2. Write IELTS again and score band 8 in all. 
3. Get Partner assesment for 5 points.. (7 yr exp - 2(ACS deduction) = 5yrs + IELTS
4. State sponsorship.. 

Please advise.. how should i go ahead.. July is around the corner and System analyst has already reached occ ceiling.. 
Should I submit my EOI with 55 (acc to ACS letter) or 60( not caring about ACS deduction) ?

Please please advise..


----------



## jayptl

can u tell here from which date they mentioned as "skilled"?


----------



## athar.dcsian

*Reply by ACS Case Office*



shafaqat309 said:


> you should write to him, i guess he missed your recent documents. I personally feel they should not consider ur experience as QA.


Shafaqat, I sent him email last evening and got reply. He sent another letter by including my Jr. QA Engr. position as suitable for ICT Business Analyst. I think the title doesn't matter as far as JD matches with required %. Another proof is, I worked on BA position itself from Jan 2007 - Sep 2008 But he still mentioned that my experience after Nov 2008 is suitable for ICT Business Analyst.

*New Letter Details*

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:

Your Master of Science from ABC University completed June 2010 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing

Your Bachelor of Computer of Science from XYZ University completed December 2004 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing

The following employment after November 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.

Position: Jr. QA Engineer
Dates: Mar 2005 - Feb 2006 (0yrs 11mths)

Position: Sr. QA Engineer
Dates: Mar 2006 - Jan 2007 (0yrs 2mths) --- How this can be calculated as 2 months. It must be 10 months as it was in original ACS letter that was issued in June 2011.

Position: Business Analyst
Dates: Jan 2007 - Sep 2008 (1yrs 8mths)

Position: QA Lead
Dates: Sep 2008 - Feb 2010 (1yrs 5mths)

Position: Business Analyst
Dates: Feb 2010 - Feb 2011 (1yrs 0mths)

when they are saying experience is relevant after Nov 2008 then why are they counting previous experiences and didn't mention those as (0 yrs 0 mths)? What can be logic here? I am still confused on this.

Regards,
Athar


----------



## athar.dcsian

jayptl said:


> wts the difference betwn
> 
> Revalidation and New application??
> 
> and wt is review letter?


New Application means new ACS assessment as we normally do as the 1st step of immigration process by sending all relevant documents to ACS.

Re-Validation is required if your ACS assessment has been expired. ACS will re-issue the same old letter with new expiry date. The letter content doesn't change hence you aren't supposed to submit any new document.

Not sure what's review letter.


----------



## jayptl

hmm

suppose in revalidation howmuch duration comes with old assessment letter?? 2 yr??

if i wana apply revalidation after 6 years, will they still make new letter?


----------



## shaikjalal

jayptl said:


> can u tell here from which date they mentioned as "skilled"?


Its from Dec 10.


----------



## athar.dcsian

jayptl said:


> hmm
> 
> suppose in revalidation howmuch duration comes with old assessment letter?? 2 yr??
> 
> if i wana apply revalidation after 6 years, will they still make new letter?


if you have an expired ACS assessment which was issued after 1 July 2010, then you can apply for re-validation.


----------



## ram2013

athar.dcsian said:


> if you have an expired ACS assessment which was issued after 1 July 2010, then you can apply for re-validation.


Hi mate,

Have some clarifications. If I did my ACS in July 2012 n got 7.1 years experience. I changed my employer last month n if I want to go for 189 which qualifies 8 years by July 2013. Can I use old ACS which expires in July 2014 or do I need to get new assessment to add up 1 year. Can help to reply.


----------



## athar.dcsian

ram2013 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Have some clarifications. If I did my ACS in July 2012 n got 7.1 years experience. I changed my employer last month n if I want to go for 189 which qualifies 8 years by July 2013. Can I use old ACS which expires in July 2014 or do I need to get new assessment to add up 1 year. Can help to reply.


As per earlier replies by senior members/moderators on this forum, if you don't change the job which was mentioned as last job on your ACS letter then you can provide update reference letter to DIAC along with re-validation letter and it will surely work.

In your case, you have changed the employer. I am not sure about the outcome in this case. 

Let's see if any senior can give feedback on this.


----------



## jayptl

suppose if any person have 2 assessment letter with 2 diff ANZCO code???


Does it work??? with validation


----------



## shaikjalal

Guys.. 
Need help... With my recent ACS assesment.. I dont have min 3 yrs in my nominated occupation.. what to do ???
State sponsorship also need min 3 yrs (victoria) dont know about NSW .. ??/
For now my only option looks like re write IELTS to get 8 band in alll..


----------



## dragoman

shaikjalal said:


> I got my assessment results today,  not very happy about it..
> I applied for System Analyst.. with 7yrs exp.. My result.. is positive.. but i cant claim Exp  non sense.. cant understand.. If i go with the letter.. I end up with 55 points.. and without.. I can easily get 65..
> 
> Thing is - I completed by bachelors in 04 - major in computing..
> My exp is as follows..
> 1. Trainee Engineer (Oct -3 - Oct 04) - ACS -Not assessable ( Agreed as this was before my graduation)
> 2. Senior Software Engineer (Nov 05 -Feb 08) - ACS -Not closely related to Nominated occupation ( Disagree this is natural progression and is required to reach System Analyst Position )
> 3. Technical Acc Manager (1 yr 10 mnts)(Feb 08 - Dec 09) - ACS ( assessed)
> 4. Technical Lead (Mar 09 - Oct 10 ) - ACS - Not closely related to nominated occupation ..
> 5. Program Manager (Nov 10 - Current) - ACS (assessed )
> 
> Basically they started my exp from my 3rd position (Feb 08) onwards to date.. deducted 2 yrs.. and sent it..
> Now I have following options..
> 1. Ask them why some my positions are not relevant .. depending on this (ask for revalidation)
> 2. Write IELTS again and score band 8 in all.
> 3. Get Partner assesment for 5 points.. (7 yr exp - 2(ACS deduction) = 5yrs + IELTS
> 4. State sponsorship..
> 
> Please advise.. how should i go ahead.. July is around the corner and System analyst has already reached occ ceiling..
> Should I submit my EOI with 55 (acc to ACS letter) or 60( not caring about ACS deduction) ?
> 
> Please please advise..



I thought ACS has got some brains and processing occupation codes which has not reached its ceiling so that at least people like me can still apply before 17th June .. But these guys are only dumb A**. 


Coming back to your assessment shaikjalal .. very sad to know that they got your 7 yrs down to less than 3 yrs ! 
My suggestion would be stay with same company and wait till you reach 3 yrs ( which i dont think will be very far ! ) and then apply with 60 points . I dont think in that case you would need reassessment from ACS .

Unless u r reaching 33 which might bring down your points .
Else you can ask for revaluation from ACS .

Dragoman


----------



## dragoman

How many people from March are still waiting ?

Specially those whose Occupation Code Celing has not reached ... ?

Dragoman


----------



## rimon

dragoman said:


> How many people from March are still waiting ?
> 
> Specially those whose Occupation Code Celing has not reached ... ?
> 
> Dragoman


Me applied on 15th March , still waiting


----------



## Sunlight11

shaikjalal said:


> Guys..
> Need help... With my recent ACS assesment.. I dont have min 3 yrs in my nominated occupation.. what to do ???
> State sponsorship also need min 3 yrs (victoria) dont know about NSW .. ??/
> For now my only option looks like re write IELTS to get 8 band in alll..


Yes as others suggested... be in the same company till u get the required 3 years +
Keep trying IELTS in a view to get 8 across all bands... keep both channels open.


----------



## dayms

Harish2013 said:


> Hi Msaeed,
> I am really confused on your ACS result letter.
> Your BS in Computer Science completed *Jan 2008* has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree...
> 
> According to new selection rules of ACS, normally you should get below statement regarding the 'skilled employment' which should be 2 years after your ICT major degrees...
> 
> The following employment after *Jan 2010* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant...
> 
> But what you actually got from ACS is following:
> 
> The following employment after *May 2005* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level..
> 
> 
> Really confused how ACS is counting the 'skilled employment' now?
> Have you achieved any ICT major degrees before 2003?
> 
> Thanks.
> Harish


hello Harish,

I Was wondering on the same, its totally confusing how things really work.


----------



## dayms

tobeaussie said:


> Ok first things first can you score a 60 without the experience ???? If yes go ahead with that just to ease you out.
> 
> ACS has already removed those two years from your experience by telling that after 2005 your experience is valid. However DIAC will not consider any experience before your bachelor qualification, one more proof that DIAC doesnot care about ACS story.
> 
> DIAC rules have not changed so even if you call they will not be able to advise on your query anyways the number for DIAC you will get in contact us section of DIAC website. It is a 1300 number present in the national telephone numbers I am not sure if you can call from outside Australia.


Hello Maseed - Tobeaussie is right. You can claim points post your qualification for DIAC process.


----------



## rimon

hi tobeaussie,

I see that u are claiming for all your experience years, I know that DIAC rules are not changed but they say an evil thing in their skill select explianation in the below link which still make me totally confused!! 

How points are awarded for Skilled Employment » SkillSelect Support

It is :

For employment to be considered skilled it must meet the following requirements:
•the employment *must have in your nominated occupation* or a closely related occupation.
•the employment was undertaken* after* you met the entry level requirements for that occupation (that is, *completed a sufficient level of study *or *amount of on-the-job training*). If the entry level prescribed for your nominated occupation is a certain qualification only work undertaken after you have completed that qualification will be counted as skilled employment
•the relevant Assessing Authority which undertook your skills assessment *may also provide an opinion on your skilled employment experience*.You should check with your relevant assessing authority about documents that have to be provided to allow them to provide an opinion about your skilled employment. You must provide the department with copies of all the documents that you provide your assessing authorities, when you are invited to apply.
•you must have been paid for working in this nominated occupation or a closely related occupation for at least 20 hours a week. Working for at least 20 hours a week means 20 hours each week and not irregular periods that average out to 20 hours a week over a year.




tobeaussie said:


> Ok first things first can you score a 60 without the experience ???? If yes go ahead with that just to ease you out.
> 
> ACS has already removed those two years from your experience by telling that after 2005 your experience is valid. However DIAC will not consider any experience before your bachelor qualification, one more proof that DIAC doesnot care about ACS story.
> 
> DIAC rules have not changed so even if you call they will not be able to advise on your query anyways the number for DIAC you will get in contact us section of DIAC website. It is a 1300 number present in the national telephone numbers I am not sure if you can call from outside Australia.


----------



## dayms

tobeaussie said:


> Nopes ..
> 
> ACS doesnot have a rule that your experience should be after a degree. Hence they have assessed your employment from the starting date 2003 and as you are a major in computing in closely related field they have said after 2005 you are skilled.
> 
> 
> 
> However DIAC will consider employment as skilled only after relevant education as per ANZCO guidelines. Hence they will count your experience for points only after your bachelors degree. Hence you can count all experience after your bachelors degree.
> 
> Hope it is clear now .....


I am keeping fingers crossed, I fall under this category. I can find the find this below extract on the ACS guidelines. I am worried on this.

If the date specified for skilled employment is earlier than the completion of the qualification; the date will be noted as the completion date of the qualification. In this case, the date specified for skilled employment cannot be earlier than the completion date of the qualification.


----------



## dayms

Harish2013 said:


> Hi tobeaussie,
> For DIAC, the bachelor degree has to be ICT major or any other major degree is ok?
> Thanks.


Hello Harish,

For DIAC it doesn't matter if ICT major or Non ICT. They need a bachelors degree.
My consultant confirmed on this. I am mech with IT experience.


----------



## rimon

dayms said:


> Hello Harish,
> 
> For DIAC it doesn't matter if ICT major or Non ICT. They need a bachelors degree.
> My consultant confirmed on this. I am mech with IT experience.


Ok and this Bachelor degree is from an non australian country or an australian one or an equivelent to it "using ACS assessment" ?


----------



## dayms

shaikjalal said:


> I got my assessment results today,  not very happy about it..
> I applied for System Analyst.. with 7yrs exp.. My result.. is positive.. but i cant claim Exp  non sense.. cant understand.. If i go with the letter.. I end up with 55 points.. and without.. I can easily get 65..
> 
> Thing is - I completed by bachelors in 04 - major in computing..
> My exp is as follows..
> 1. Trainee Engineer (Oct -3 - Oct 04) - ACS -Not assessable ( Agreed as this was before my graduation)
> 2. Senior Software Engineer (Nov 05 -Feb 08) - ACS -Not closely related to Nominated occupation ( Disagree this is natural progression and is required to reach System Analyst Position )
> 3. Technical Acc Manager (1 yr 10 mnts)(Feb 08 - Dec 09) - ACS ( assessed)
> 4. Technical Lead (Mar 09 - Oct 10 ) - ACS - Not closely related to nominated occupation ..
> 5. Program Manager (Nov 10 - Current) - ACS (assessed )
> 
> Basically they started my exp from my 3rd position (Feb 08) onwards to date.. deducted 2 yrs.. and sent it..
> Now I have following options..
> 1. Ask them why some my positions are not relevant .. depending on this (ask for revalidation)
> 2. Write IELTS again and score band 8 in all.
> 3. Get Partner assesment for 5 points.. (7 yr exp - 2(ACS deduction) = 5yrs + IELTS
> 4. State sponsorship..
> 
> Please advise.. how should i go ahead.. July is around the corner and System analyst has already reached occ ceiling..
> Should I submit my EOI with 55 (acc to ACS letter) or 60( not caring about ACS deduction) ?
> 
> Please please advise..


Hey shaikjalal,

You should have shown all your activities in an organization as single period, instead of various roles, you need to mention last held role. You need not specify your natural progressions. That is where it takes a HIT.

This is good learning for others. May be its too late for you but others who are yet to apply make a note of this.


----------



## dayms

ram2013 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Have some clarifications. If I did my ACS in July 2012 n got 7.1 years experience. I changed my employer last month n if I want to go for 189 which qualifies 8 years by July 2013. Can I use old ACS which expires in July 2014 or do I need to get new assessment to add up 1 year. Can help to reply.


Ram,

this is a tough query to be answered. Having a call with DIAC probably might help, I am not sure.


----------



## rockyrambo

dragoman said:


> I thought ACS has got some brains and processing occupation codes which has not reached its ceiling so that at least people like me can still apply before 17th June .. But these guys are only dumb A**.
> 
> 
> Coming back to your assessment shaikjalal .. very sad to know that they got your 7 yrs down to less than 3 yrs !
> My suggestion would be stay with same company and wait till you reach 3 yrs ( which i dont think will be very far ! ) and then apply with 60 points . I dont think in that case you would need reassessment from ACS .
> 
> Unless u r reaching 33 which might bring down your points .
> Else you can ask for revaluation from ACS .
> 
> Dragoman


Thanks for posting this.

All - Does this mean that ACS doesn't assess experience that is a natural progression for the ANZSCO code applied? Hence, would ACS give points only for the number of years which have exactly the same experience as that of the ANZSCO Code?


----------



## rockyrambo

*SD by supevisor*

Hi,

In the SD, is it necessary to have the undersigned as a direct supervisor? Can't a person who's two levels above you but not your direct supervisor hold good? Has ACS given a positive assessment for such SD's?


----------



## tobeaussie

rimon said:


> hi tobeaussie,
> 
> I see that u are claiming for all your experience years, I know that DIAC rules are not changed but they say an evil thing in their skill select explianation in the below link which still make me totally confused!!
> 
> How points are awarded for Skilled Employment » SkillSelect Support
> 
> It is :
> 
> For employment to be considered skilled it must meet the following requirements:
> •the employment *must have in your nominated occupation* or a closely related occupation.
> •the employment was undertaken* after* you met the entry level requirements for that occupation (that is, *completed a sufficient level of study *or *amount of on-the-job training*). If the entry level prescribed for your nominated occupation is a certain qualification only work undertaken after you have completed that qualification will be counted as skilled employment
> •the relevant Assessing Authority which undertook your skills assessment *may also provide an opinion on your skilled employment experience*.You should check with your relevant assessing authority about documents that have to be provided to allow them to provide an opinion about your skilled employment. You must provide the department with copies of all the documents that you provide your assessing authorities, when you are invited to apply.
> •you must have been paid for working in this nominated occupation or a closely related occupation for at least 20 hours a week. Working for at least 20 hours a week means 20 hours each week and not irregular periods that average out to 20 hours a week over a year.


What you are reading is perfectly true and answers your query..entry level requirements for a ANZCO is not defined by skill assessing authority. It is defined in ASRI or ANZCO rules which DIAC follow. Entry level requirement for software engineer and related field is at least a bachelor degree in relevant field which anyways is assessed by ACS as either major or minor which are both bachelor degrees and fine. 

This is the current understanding and moreover ACS has assessed all your experience but quoting the date when you reached respective skill level according to them. Hence this satisfies bullet point 3. 

Hope this answers your query. This is the understanding at this stage and we will have to wait and watch for further changes if any.


----------



## tobeaussie

tobeaussie said:


> What you are reading is perfectly true and answers your query..entry level requirements for a ANZCO is not defined by skill assessing authority. It is defined in ASRI or ANZCO rules which DIAC follow. Entry level requirement for software engineer and related field is at least a bachelor degree in relevant field which anyways is assessed by ACS as either major or minor which are both bachelor degrees and fine.
> 
> This is the current understanding and moreover ACS has assessed all your experience but quoting the date when you reached respective skill level according to them. Hence this satisfies bullet point 3.
> 
> Hope this answers your query. This is the understanding at this stage and we will have to wait and watch for further changes if any.



Read this below link on the exact question asked in nov 12 . Hence if nothing has changed then we can all follow this 

Points Test Factors ? are your claims in SkillSelect correct? » SkillSelect Support


----------



## hihihehe

tobeaussie said:


> Read this below link on the exact question asked in nov 12 . Hence if nothing has changed then we can all follow this
> 
> Points Test Factors ? are your claims in SkillSelect correct? » SkillSelect Support


In that link, it says *"a) the same Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations (ANZSCO) Unit Group, for example the occupations of Management Accountant and Taxation Accountant are in the same group, or"*

I was given positive result by ACS as Computer System and Network Engineer with recent graduate application. I didn't submit my IT Service Desk work experience to them to assess as I worried they will give me a negative result. Now I read the unit group for 2613(which I'm currently in) in ANZSCO that Network Administrator is under that group and the description says *"May also perform tasks such as help desk support and user training."*

Can I assume that DIAC actually accept my Service Desk as skilled employment and receive the point? I graduated in RMIT University and Service Desk job is my first job after graduated.

Or I need to re-assess my skill assessment again and to include my SD working experience? DIAC decides based on ACS result?


----------



## rimon

tobeaussie said:


> Read this below link on the exact question asked in nov 12 . Hence if nothing has changed then we can all follow this
> 
> Points Test Factors ? are your claims in SkillSelect correct? » SkillSelect Support


excuse me tobeaussie,What about the below 

*The relevant authority that assessed your skills may also provide an opinion on your skilled employment experience. The department will consider this opinion when awarding points.*

in the link: Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa ???


----------



## rimon

Is today a vacation at ACS side? , we expect no results today?


----------



## tobeaussie

rimon said:


> excuse me tobeaussie,What about the below
> 
> *The relevant authority that assessed your skills may also provide an opinion on your skilled employment experience. The department will consider this opinion when awarding points.*
> 
> in the link: Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa ???


Yes they will consider but not base their results completely on what ACS says. There are a lot if examples where they have overruled the ACS assessment. 

Here this is the case of differences between what ASRI or ANZCO says and what ACS says. This is the point of contention and will get resolved in a month or so. Hence we will have to wait and watch.


----------



## jayptl

Hi

recently talked with MARA agent in Australia, said that

DIAC only considers skilled experiened mentioned in ACS letter.


----------



## rockyrambo

tobeaussie said:


> Yes they will consider but not base their results completely on what ACS says. There are a lot if examples where they have overruled the ACS assessment.
> 
> Here this is the case of differences between what ASRI or ANZCO says and what ACS says. This is the point of contention and will get resolved in a month or so. Hence we will have to wait and watch.


tobeaussie : Isn't this true that when a person files an EOI, he/she gets to know his/her exact points on the website at that very instant? Now, since there are many people, including yourself, who have got a positive assessment in the new format, so all of them would be ready to file an EOI; which, consequently, will help us know the points that DIAC is awarding to them. But, then why do we need to wait for 1 month or so to solve this quandary? Or, please let me know whether I am missing something here.

Moreover, please elucidate the following:

1. In the SD, is it necessary to have the undersigned as a direct supervisor? Can't a person who's two levels above you but not your direct supervisor hold good? Has ACS given a positive assessment for such SD's?

2. According to dragoman's report, should we conclude that ACS doesn't assess experience that is a natural progression for the ANZSCO code applied? Hence, would ACS give points only for the number of years which have exactly the same experience as that of the ANZSCO Code?


----------



## tobeaussie

rockyrambo said:


> tobeaussie : Isn't this true that when a person files an EOI, he/she gets to know his/her exact points on the website at that very instant? Now, since there are many people, including yourself, who have got a positive assessment in the new format, so all of them would be ready to file an EOI; which, consequently, will help us know the points that DIAC is awarding to them. But, then why do we need to wait for 1 month or so to solve this quandary? Or, please let me know whether I am missing something here.
> 
> Moreover, please elucidate the following:
> 
> 1. In the SD, is it necessary to have the undersigned as a direct supervisor? Can't a person who's two levels above you but not your direct supervisor hold good? Has ACS given a positive assessment for such SD's?
> 
> 2. According to dragoman's report, should we conclude that ACS doesn't assess experience that is a natural progression for the ANZSCO code applied? Hence, would ACS give points only for the number of years which have exactly the same experience as that of the ANZSCO Code?


Yes the EOI will show points but when you are entering your experience then you check a box saying relevant... Now the confusion is whether relevant is based on what ACS says or what ANZCO guidelines say. Hence if you fill as relevant then your points will be more if you say not relevant as per ACS letter the. Your points will be less. This is the confusion. However now it does it matter you can file EOI now with considering all your ACS assessed experience (don't worry about the date mentioned) as you will not get an invitation till July and meanwhile if you get information regarding this then change your EOI. How this helps.

Anyways you do not need SD from two level up and one level up is fine.

I can't comment on the second as I started as a software engineer and became senior software engineer and technology analyst. Now they have said that after 4 years of the start of employment is valid and skilled . Hence they have considered all my experience by natural progression.


----------



## rockyrambo

tobeaussie said:


> Yes the EOI will show points but when you are entering your experience then you check a box saying relevant... Now the confusion is whether relevant is based on what ACS says or what ANZCO guidelines say. Hence if you fill as relevant then your points will be more if you say not relevant as per ACS letter the. Your points will be less. This is the confusion. However now it does it matter you can file EOI now with considering all your ACS assessed experience (don't worry about the date mentioned) as you will not get an invitation till July and meanwhile if you get information regarding this then change your EOI. How this helps.
> 
> Anyways you do not need SD from two level up and one level up is fine.
> 
> I can't comment on the second as I started as a software engineer and became senior software engineer and technology analyst. Now they have said that after 4 years of the start of employment is valid and skilled . Hence they have considered all my experience by natural progression.


So, whenever DIAC will come up with clarity on this, then it will also instruct applicants to either alter or not their EOI based on the points that they are getting..Let's see..
Thanks for the replies to the previous queries. Additionally, please look at the following:

1. While applying online to ACS or DIAC, does the applicant come across a section/statement which tells him to explain a break in his career?

2. If one has completed an MBA along with a B.Tech but is using only the latter for assessment. Is that acceptable by both ACS and DIAC?

3. Since ACS doesn't count days but months and years, please advise on what will be the total workex counted by ACS (not necessarily skilled) for the following dates:

Company A: 1st Aug 2005 to 28th May 2007
Company B: 5th May 2008 to 7th May 2010
Company B: 30th Apr 2012 to 1st Jul 2013

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dayms

rimon said:


> Ok and this Bachelor degree is from an non australian country or an australian one or an equivelent to it "using ACS assessment" ?


I am having an Indian Degree. its a BE mechanical


----------



## dayms

rimon said:


> Ok and this Bachelor degree is from an non australian country or an australian one or an equivelent to it "using ACS assessment" ?


Hello Rimon

here is the extract

You may be able to receive points for a qualification that is not related to your nominated occupation. If the authority that conducts your skills assessment cannot give you an opinion about this qualification, contact Vocational Education Training and Assessment Services.

this can be found on this URL


----------



## dayms

Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa


----------



## rimon

dayms said:


> Hello Rimon
> 
> here is the extract
> 
> You may be able to receive points for a qualification that is not related to your nominated occupation. If the authority that conducts your skills assessment cannot give you an opinion about this qualification, contact Vocational Education Training and Assessment Services.
> 
> this can be found on this URL


1st I didnt find in the website what you are trying to show us, so please guide us to this section in the site.

2nd what I found is that :

To receive these points, you must have worked at least 20 hours of paid work per week *and* in your *nominated skilled occupation*, *or a closely related occupation*. This applies to employment in and/or outside Australia.

The relevant authority that assessed your skills may also provide an *opinion* on your skilled employment experience. The department will consider *this opinion*on when awarding points.


----------



## jayptl

i found Diac site they rwmoved vetass points of non related education with employment


----------



## Harish2013

jayptl said:


> i found Diac site they rwmoved vetass points of non related education with employment


Did they?


----------



## dayms

Expats,

No confusion its very clear, that till now DIAC have been awarding points for Non ICT Degree. As long as the Indian degree is approved by AICTE, the degree is fulltime and one have 15+ years of formal education i.e. 10+2+3 one need not worry.

May be in some cases for other degrees like 10+3, Distance education or part time, assessing authority would not be able to assess the qualification in such cases, its advised to have the qualification assessed by VETASS


----------



## ammu1983

Hi,
According to your valuable comments and suggestions, I submitted my EOI. 
I am waiting for their rule changes to decide whether have to write IELTS or not. Now I am with 65 points as per diac including all my experiences.As my job reached its ceiling i will not get any invitation before July.
I completed my degree in 2004 and they neglected my 4 years of experience.
Meanwhile I had contacted acs and got the reply as follows
The date provided in your skill assessment result letter (October 2008) is the date you have met the ACS requirements.

This is the date in which you have been deemed to reach the appropriate skilled level for your nominated occupation.

After this date you may be able to claim points for your experience with the Department of Immigration – please contact them for further information.

Yet to receive reply from diac.


----------



## mini2ran

My application moved to "In progress" today morning.. waiting for results....


----------



## mini2ran

Can someone please provide diac email id please.

Thanks in advance....


----------



## abdulzak

Hi mini2ran

When did u apply? What's ur job code

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## mini2ran

261311 Analyst Programmer ACS: 07-Mar-2013


----------



## frodo12

dragoman said:


> I thought ACS has got some brains and processing occupation codes which has not reached its ceiling so that at least people like me can still apply before 17th June .. But these guys are only dumb A**.
> 
> 
> Coming back to your assessment shaikjalal .. very sad to know that they got your 7 yrs down to less than 3 yrs !
> My suggestion would be stay with same company and wait till you reach 3 yrs ( which i dont think will be very far ! ) and then apply with 60 points . I dont think in that case you would need reassessment from ACS .
> 
> Unless u r reaching 33 which might bring down your points .
> Else you can ask for revaluation from ACS .
> 
> Dragoman


There are a couple of things which you can do out here :

1. Apply with 65 points and explain to your CO that your initial employment years were indeed related to your nominated occupation. Try to word your company reference letter / statutory declaration in a manner to prove that. I don't think it will be very hard for you to prove that.

As mentioned earlier, ACS letter is not the last word.

2. Do as Dragoman has explained above.


----------



## DKY

Hi Ammu1983,
May I know your qualifications.
Good luck for your application.


----------



## mini2ran

Got positive results..with deduction of 4 yrs but the letter mentions all tge exp from beginning bit confused in this...


----------



## Expat74

mini2ran said:


> Got positive results..with deduction of 4 yrs but the letter mentions all tge exp from beginning bit confused in this...


Hey,

Can you please post some details like whats your education, how many years of work ex you have, and what route you followed for applying for ACS (RPL or normal) etc.

Thanks


----------



## shaikjalal

frodo12 said:


> There are a couple of things which you can do out here :
> 
> 1. Apply with 65 points and explain to your CO that your initial employment years were indeed related to your nominated occupation. Try to word your company reference letter / statutory declaration in a manner to prove that. I don't think it will be very hard for you to prove that.
> 
> As mentioned earlier, ACS letter is not the last word.
> 
> 2. Do as Dragoman has explained above.


I am now thinking of appeal, may be4-6 weeks for this... Has anybody made an appeal before, what was the outcome ?

@frodo ::: I actually drafted my work reference line to line according to anzsco still  they disappointed  
Meanwhile will also apply for wife's ACS .. May be in July system analysts may not be sol. So can make my wife principal applicant.


----------



## mini2ran

Expat74 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Can you please post some details like whats your education, how many years of work ex you have, and what route you followed for applying for ACS (RPL or normal) etc.
> 
> Thanks


Hi ,
B-TECH: EEE
TOTAL exp: 6 years
Considered last 2 yrs.
Normal mode: Degree is considered as ICT Major (Normal mode)


----------



## jayptl

*s*

can u paste your result latter here??


----------



## Expat74

mini2ran said:


> Hi ,
> B-TECH: EEE
> TOTAL exp: 6 years
> Considered last 2 yrs.
> Normal mode: Degree is considered as ICT Major (Normal mode)



oh man, that's horrible. Even I am from EEE background working in IT profession from past 6.5yrs. If they consider only two years(which means ZERO points for work ex), then getting 8 in IELTS is the only option for getting 189..... how many points do you have now currently and how much did you score in IELTS? 

Any idea if we go through RPL route will they still deduct those years of exp? Seniors pls input your thoughts.... 

Thanks again


----------



## dayms

Expat74 said:


> oh man, that's horrible. Even I am from EEE background working in IT profession from past 6.5yrs. If they consider only two years(which means ZERO points for work ex), then getting 8 in IELTS is the only option for getting 189..... how many points do you have now currently and how much did you score in IELTS?
> 
> Any idea if we go through RPL route will they still deduct those years of exp? Seniors pls input your thoughts....
> 
> Thanks again


Expat74,

Suggest dont even dare to take RPL. You might loose 5 or 6 years. Try options like state nominations and spouse points. Since you are close to 7 years of experience you can apply once you complete 7 Years.

__________________________________________________________________________
ACS- applied APR 18, IELTS -25 MAY


----------



## shaikjalal

shaikjalal said:


> I am now thinking of appeal, may be4-6 weeks for this... Has anybody made an appeal before, what was the outcome ?
> 
> @frodo ::: I actually drafted my work reference line to line according to anzsco still  they disappointed
> Meanwhile will also apply for wife's ACS .. May be in July system analysts may not be sol. So can make my wife principal applicant.


i have another query...Following is what later states.. 

"The following employment after December 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and
relevant to 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 02/08 - 12/09 (1yrs 10mths)
Position: Technical Account Manager
Employer: Wind River Systems International Inc
Country: INDIA
Dates: 10/10 - 03/13 (2yrs 5mths)
Position: Program Manager
Employer: Bridgeco Technologies India Pvt Ltd
Country: INDIA
"
Now on my EOI, I have marked both of these exp as relevant.. as the ACS letter states.. which is true.. ( I can qualify with 60 points.. )
My concern is the beginning statement : "after DEC 10" .. this is scaring me.. 

If i submit my EOI with only these 2 exp as relevant do you think, CO might raise objection, after I show my ASC letter as proof.

I have another Strategy .. for now I submit the EOI with 60 points..and meanwhile I get my partner assessment done.. if at all I get invited.. and meantime I get Partner assesment results, Can I change my EOI points claim, by marking Exp before Dec 10 as irrelevant and claiming Partner points ??
Seniors... please advise..


----------



## dragoman

shaikjalal said:


> i have another query...Following is what later states..
> 
> "The following employment after December 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and
> relevant to 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Dates: 02/08 - 12/09 (1yrs 10mths)
> Position: Technical Account Manager
> Employer: Wind River Systems International Inc
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 10/10 - 03/13 (2yrs 5mths)
> Position: Program Manager
> Employer: Bridgeco Technologies India Pvt Ltd
> Country: INDIA
> "
> Now on my EOI, I have marked both of these exp as relevant.. as the ACS letter states.. which is true.. ( I can qualify with 60 points.. )
> My concern is the beginning statement : "after DEC 10" .. this is scaring me..
> 
> If i submit my EOI with only these 2 exp as relevant do you think, CO might raise objection, after I show my ASC letter as proof.
> 
> I have another Strategy .. for now I submit the EOI with 60 points..and meanwhile I get my partner assessment done.. if at all I get invited.. and meantime I get Partner assesment results, Can I change my EOI points claim, by marking Exp before Dec 10 as irrelevant and claiming Partner points ??
> Seniors... please advise..


I am afraid you would only know the answers once the CO asses your application , and after you would have paid $3060 . I dont think you can update EOI , and specially if u get invited . EOI details are matched with VISA application I believe.

As of now no body on this forum is 100 % sure about this question , and very few are willing to take this risk.

With immigration I am afraid no "Jugaad" will work  .. Dec 10 is wat ACS told you for skilled employment , and as per the latest rules after this you can claim your points for employment. 

But if you are still willing to take the Risk , please please update everyone about your file status in few months time. It might help us all.

Best of luck .. 

Dragoman


----------



## KateRaj

dragoman said:


> I am afraid you would only know the answers once the CO asses your application , and after you would have paid $3060 . I dont think you can update EOI , and specially if u get invited . EOI details are matched with VISA application I believe.
> 
> As of now no body on this forum is 100 % sure about this question , and very few are willing to take this risk.
> 
> With immigration I am afraid no "Jugaad" will work  .. Dec 10 is wat ACS told you for skilled employment , and as per the latest rules after this you can claim your points for employment.
> 
> But if you are still willing to take the Risk , please please update everyone about your file status in few months time. It might help us all.
> 
> Best of luck ..
> 
> Dragoman


As per my understanding, until and unless you get the invitation u can change your EOI, After that you cant change your EOI.


----------



## noobrex

Expat74 said:


> oh man, that's horrible. Even I am from EEE background working in IT profession from past 6.5yrs. If they consider only two years(which means ZERO points for work ex), then getting 8 in IELTS is the only option for getting 189..... how many points do you have now currently and how much did you score in IELTS?
> 
> Any idea if we go through RPL route will they still deduct those years of exp? Seniors pls input your thoughts....
> 
> Thanks again


Not sure check with ACS


----------



## binioz

Guys can anyone suggest-

I applied for ACS on 16th Jan'13 (all mandatory documents including passport, engnn certificate and each year transcripts, R&R of my each company with reference were notorized and uploaded to ACS). 
16th Mar'13, ACS came back and asked me to upload 1 document (company certificate of current company)
I uploaded it on 22nd Mar'13.

Now, ACS has again come back asking me to upload passport, degree certificate, degree transcripts, employment references.

What i dont understand is, all these above documents were already uploaded on 16th Jan'13, then why are they again coming back to me now (after waiting for more than 4 months) asking to upload the same documents.

Has anyone experience this?? Pls suggest.


----------



## josephjt

I had a question for those who received the ACS assessment in the new format and filed the EOI and only claimed the points for the years ACS recognized as skilled employment.

How did you split the experience in the EOI ? Did you split the experience and mark it as non relevant ? or did you not mention that experience ?

Please help have to get my EOI in.


----------



## samysunny

Any one got their results who applied around march 15?


----------



## abdulzak

not yet samsunny.. applied on 16th march


----------



## samysunny

abdulzak said:


> not yet samsunny.. applied on 16th march


oh thanks! i thot i was the only one


----------



## ajitpillai85

I have applied on 6th march 2013 and it is still in stage 4. Any idea how long will it take?


----------



## abdulzak

I believe ACS takes very long time to assess 263111. As i can see most of us are from 263111 background awaiting for the results.

GOD only knows what is happening


----------



## anw.jaff

Hi 
Thank you all for the updates/queries, it really helps us all to estimate the time frame....

I was wondering if anyone received their ACS clearance in May 2013. I applied for the same in the 3rd week of May 2013. I am wondering how long is it for me to receive the result these days.

Please explain the procedure you all went through after applying for ACS and what is to be followed after that....

Thanks


----------



## anw.jaff

Hi All,

Thank you all for the updates/queries, it really helps us all to estimate the time frame....

I was wondering if anyone received their ACS clearance in May 2013. I applied for the same in the 3rd week of May 2013 Software Engineer (261313) ICT MAJOR.

I am wondering how long is it for me to receive the result these days.

Please explain the procedure you all went through after applying for ACS and what is to be followed after that....

Thanks


----------



## roposh

anw.jaff said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thank you all for the updates/queries, it really helps us all to estimate the time frame....
> 
> I was wondering if anyone received their ACS clearance in May 2013. I applied for the same in the 3rd week of May 2013 Software Engineer (261313) ICT MAJOR.
> 
> I am wondering how long is it for me to receive the result these days.
> 
> Please explain the procedure you all went through after applying for ACS and what is to be followed after that....
> 
> Thanks


It usually takes 2 months to get ACS result, however, people have been facing severe delays in ACS assessment for the last 1 month so now the right timeline would be 3 months from the day you applied for assessment.


----------



## shaikjalal

Submitted my EOI today with 55 points for 189 and 60 for 190... Will Apply for an appeal later this week.. and see where it takes me... 
Partner Assessment : Currently getting required docs..

Hope for the best... 
Is it possible we get an Invite with 55 points.. has it happened anytime before.. ? just curious..


----------



## anw.jaff

roposh said:


> It usually takes 2 months to get ACS result, however, people have been facing severe delays in ACS assessment for the last 1 month so now the right timeline would be 3 months from the day you applied for assessment.


Lets hope it gets done with in 2 months and doesn't get long....


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Hi,

What if the code for which we are getting the assessment done is not listed in the new SOL list expected in July with new rules?

Do we need to get the assessment done again for a new code?


----------



## anw.jaff

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What if the code for which we are getting the assessment done is not listed in the new SOL list expected in July with new rules?
> 
> Do we need to get the assessment done again for a new code?


I've read on the acs website that they update on the ACS website 2-3 months in advance if they are making major changes as in removing a job code etc.... so I do not think that is going to happen this July as we are a month away from the same.... 

Hope that clarifies your query 

Good Luck


----------



## mini2ran

But SOL list is set by DIAC not ACS.... so even acs can assess but DIAC cannot have it in SOL 2014


----------



## FerFrizzo

mini2ran said:


> But SOL list is set by DIAC not ACS.... so even acs can assess but DIAC cannot have it in SOL 2014


Mini2ran, 

Do you know when DIAC usualy updates their list?


----------



## josephjt

Got ACS results.

My time lines are below


----------



## dragoman

josephjt said:


> Got ACS results.
> 
> My time lines are below


Could you please let us know under which code you applied ? 

And so it took more than 3 months to get your results ! or was there any issue?


Dragoman


----------



## dragoman

mini2ran said:


> But SOL list is set by DIAC not ACS.... so even acs can assess but DIAC cannot have it in SOL 2014


Yes this is correct .. and the only worry point for me or for many others now ! 

After waiting ages to get the results and getting it +ve ( assuming) , what if ur occupations moves out of SOL ? Scary ...

ACS did not give any notice before changing it rules .. so DIAC can also do the same.

The Rule is simple "Immigration is not our Right " ~ so they can do watever the want .. 

Dragoman


----------



## mandeeps

anw.jaff said:


> I've read on the acs website that they update on the ACS website 2-3 months in advance if they are making major changes as in removing a job code etc.... so I do not think that is going to happen this July as we are a month away from the same....
> 
> Hope that clarifies your query
> 
> Good Luck


Could u plz send the link where u read it?

Thx in advance


----------



## rimon

josephjt said:


> Got ACS results.
> 
> My time lines are below



what is ur letter look like ? Can u please share with us?
have they deducted years from years experience?


----------



## happybuddha

josephjt said:


> Got ACS results.
> 
> My time lines are below


they took 3 months ! Just about 12 weeks. I am still waiting, I guess it will take another month. What ANZCO code did you select ?


----------



## josephjt

Computer and network professional. But my application was sent back for more information. It moved into stage 4 on March 19th. it took around 9 weeks from then.


----------



## josephjt

rimon said:


> what is ur letter look like ? Can u please share with us?
> have they deducted years from years experience?


Yes, they deducted 2 years from my experience since my education is closely related to the job code. But I plan to only apply for the experience which ACS recognized.


----------



## ram2013

http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/business-22685260


----------



## gentoo

abdulzak said:


> I believe ACS takes very long time to assess 263111. As i can see most of us are from 263111 background awaiting for the results.
> 
> GOD only knows what is happening


Yeah seems so.. I also applied for 263111 assessment.. They requested for more docs.. Even after submitting those by my agent.. it still says "awaiting documents"..

It's just crazy..


----------



## samysunny

What would be the time frame if we resubmit the ACS application? I mean once we get the ACS result if we want to access with other anzsco code, how much time does it take? again 8-12 weeks?


----------



## mini2ran

It gives me an hint of 263111 is being kept on hold? Does it means they may be removed in next SOL? 

As even though with all good documents it is pushed to stage-3 and pushing for another 3 months more..

I may be wrong.. Just felt based on the disussions and sharing my view.

TIA


----------



## abdulzak

gentoo said:


> Yeah seems so.. I also applied for 263111 assessment.. They requested for more docs.. Even after submitting those by my agent.. it still says "awaiting documents"..
> 
> It's just crazy..


Hey Gentoo,

When did u apply? when it was turned to 'Awaiting Documents"? What docs do they need ?:focus::focus:


----------



## abdulzak

mini2ran said:


> It gives me an hint of 263111 is being kept on hold? Does it means they may be removed in next SOL?
> 
> As even though with all good documents it is pushed to stage-3 and pushing for another 3 months more..
> 
> I may be wrong.. Just felt based on the disussions and sharing my view.
> 
> TIA


Even i think the same but anyhow 263111 cannot be removed since we are needed in massive quantity.:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## dragoman

mini2ran said:


> It gives me an hint of 263111 is being kept on hold? Does it means they may be removed in next SOL?
> 
> As even though with all good documents it is pushed to stage-3 and pushing for another 3 months more..
> 
> I may be wrong.. Just felt based on the disussions and sharing my view.
> 
> TIA


Well it can be the case , but this occupation code is hardly filled 60% this year . Only thing I can think of this delay is , we can still get an invite before 1st July .. which they don't want i believe . I wont be surprised we all get our results after 17th June , which will make us wait for invite after 1st July. 

I would assume , for complete ICT occupations there are some major planned after 1st July . which will make even tougher for us to apply. One of my friends , who is already in OZ hinted this. 

Dragoman


----------



## mini2ran

What will be happen to those we submit EOI before June 30th(in which occupation ceiling reached) and after July 1st that specific code is removed.

For eg: Analyst programmer, Business analyst has reached the ceiling and it is flagged as per the Australia data. Many of us including me applied in EOI but need to wait till July to get the ceiling reset.

If DIAC, considered to remove these codes, then those who applied before June 30th will be considered? or its close of OZ entry?

TIA


----------



## dragoman

EOI will remain in system for 2 yrs .. so if this year the occupation code is removed , may be next year it can be added. But yes if the occupation is code is removed from SOL . there is no way you will get the invite.

There is no where mentioned that DIAC has freezed these SOL and will always remain constant. Can be added , removed anytime.

Dragoman


----------



## dragoman

Just a curious question : 

Till what time ( IST ) , should I check my status for ACS ? I think if in Morning ( IST ) it says with assesor it is unlikely the status will change whole day ?

Dragoman


----------



## mini2ran

dragoman said:


> EOI will remain in system for 2 yrs .. so if this year the occupation code is removed , may be next year it can be added. But yes if the occupation is code is removed from SOL . there is no way you will get the invite.
> 
> There is no where mentioned that DIAC has freezed these SOL and will always remain constant. Can be added , removed anytime.
> 
> Dragoman


If it is the case of DIAC can added later and wait for another 2 years guessing our luck is not the right option?

if the Code is removed from SOL , then it is highly unlikely to add as the govt removes the code by keeping 3-4 yrs time frame in mind and no on yearly basis.

It would be a real pathetic situation if after getting all the IETLS, ACS and other things and all set to apply and got to know no SOL?

I am putting my views and this can be 100% wrong as how things goes no one knows.. Any view sharing will be helpful, so please share your thoughts on the possible options .


----------



## abdulzak

dragoman said:


> Just a curious question :
> 
> Till what time ( IST ) , should I check my status for ACS ? I think if in Morning ( IST ) it says with assesor it is unlikely the status will change whole day ?
> 
> Dragoman


Dragoman,

As i have seen somewhere in this forum that ACS works between 9:00 and 12:00 PM their local time, I think our results status could change until 7:30 am IST (12:00 PM Australia Time). After that it is unlikely to get change.


----------



## abakik

abdulzak said:


> Dragoman,
> 
> As i have seen somewhere in this forum that ACS works between 9:00 and 12:00 PM their local time, I think our results status could change until 7:30 am IST (12:00 PM Australia Time). After that it is unlikely to get change.


actually they work full day: 9-12 is the period when they answer to the phones.


----------



## dayms

mini2ran said:


> If it is the case of DIAC can added later and wait for another 2 years guessing our luck is not the right option?
> 
> if the Code is removed from SOL , then it is highly unlikely to add as the govt removes the code by keeping 3-4 yrs time frame in mind and no on yearly basis.
> 
> It would be a real pathetic situation if after getting all the IETLS, ACS and other things and all set to apply and got to know no SOL?
> 
> I am putting my views and this can be 100% wrong as how things goes no one knows.. Any view sharing will be helpful, so please share your thoughts on the possible options .


Yes Practically its not ACS who decides on the code addition or removal. Its ANZSCO who decides on the occupation codes. They cannot remove the occupation code unless that occupation doesn't exist. And for every one's information this is codes defined and used by Australia and NZ skill departments for their internal purposes more rather immigration. Here least DIAC can do is reduce or limit the intake.


----------



## dragoman

dayms said:


> Yes Practically its not ACS who decides on the code addition or removal. Its ANZSCO who decides on the occupation codes. They cannot remove the occupation code unless that occupation doesn't exist. And for every one's information this is codes defined and used by Australia and NZ skill departments for their internal purposes more rather immigration. Here least DIAC can do is reduce or limit the intake.


But they can surely remove it from SOL1 and change it to SOL2 .

And for SOL2 , its not necessary that a state will sponsor your occupation . So practically your nominated occupation is dead .

Dragoman


----------



## Harish2013

dragoman said:


> But they can surely remove it from SOL1 and change it to SOL2 .
> 
> And for SOL2 , its not necessary that a state will sponsor your occupation . So practically your nominated occupation is dead .
> 
> Dragoman


There is another list called Specialised Occupation List (SpOL). 
The Australian Workforce and Productivity Agency (AWPA) develops and publishes a Specialised Occupation List (SpOL) each year on this website, prior to the annual update of the Skilled Occupation List (SOL). Or we could see, the Occupation Code normally picked from SpOL to SOL1 and SOL2.

In recommending to the Minister of Immigration and Citizenship whether specialised occupations *should be included on the Skilled Occupation List (SOL) or removed*, AWPA analyses labour market, education and training, migration, and general economic and demographic data to assess longer term skills and workforce development needs for that occupation. 

This analysis is based on a range of indicators, including vacancy levels, employment and unemployment levels, job turnover, average hours worked/part-time work, training rates and trends (including completion rates), and occupational wastage of the domestic and migrant workforces.

Consideration is given to efforts being made to fill shortages by other means, such as recruiting and up-skilling the domestic workforce. Based on this analysis, together with industry intelligence and the views of stakeholders, specialised occupations have been *excluded from the SOL for the following reasons:*

1) the occupation is likely to be in surplus in the medium to long term—based on the size and age of the current workforce, expected employment growth rates, and turnover and trends in student enrolments and completions

2) there are other more appropriate and/or specific visa options. For example, niche occupations (i.e. the occupation has very few employers or employment opportunities) may be more appropriately dealt with through employer nominated or state and regional sponsorship arrangements

3) the job requires the occupant to be an Australian Citizen, or

4) the course of study can and usually is completed without a long lead time and is not sufficiently skilled. 

As a result of this analysis, a number of occupations which are on the SpOL have not been included on the SOL.


----------



## Mroks

It's highly unlikely that the occupations 263111, 261311 will be removed for the list SOL/CSOL.


----------



## mini2ran

Mroks said:


> It's highly unlikely that the occupations 263111, 261311 will be removed for the list SOL/CSOL.


But since these occupations are considered as flagged for past two years.
So there are very high chances of getting removed it.
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## mini2ran

mini2ran said:


> But since these occupations are considered as flagged for past two years.
> So there are very high chances of getting removed it.
> :fingerscrossed:


Just now chcked the below link:
Specialised Occupations List 

This is the specialised occupation list of 2013 and it has 2613 specified in it.
The below has been mentioned in the link also:

"As a result of this analysis, a number of occupations which are on the SpOL have not been included on the SOL. AWPA releases summary sheets for all occupations that are on the SpOL."

Am i reading something wrong, please confirm


----------



## dragoman

mini2ran said:


> Just now chcked the below link:
> Specialised Occupations List
> 
> This is the specialised occupation list of 2013 and it has 2613 specified in it.
> The below has been mentioned in the link also:
> 
> "As a result of this analysis, a number of occupations which are on the SpOL have not been included on the SOL. AWPA releases summary sheets for all occupations that are on the SpOL."
> 
> Am i reading something wrong, please confirm


What I can understand is 263111 was in not in list for 2010 & 2011 so it is marked with NO and for 2012 it got added , so its is marked with a tick.

For 2013 the table is not updated for SOL. Obviously we would get to know after a month or so only.

Dragoman


----------



## dragoman

Australia to maintain immigration at 190,000 in 2013/14

The only thing I cant understand , if they are making things so difficult for IT professionals , how on earth with they get 190000 immigrants for next year.

As majority of people ( 90 % specially from India) are IT professionals. 

So many thoughts are coming in Mind .. all will go if ACS publish our results

Dragoman


----------



## gentoo

abdulzak said:


> Even i think the same but anyhow 263111 cannot be removed since we are needed in massive quantity.:clap2::clap2::clap2:


Guys Victoria still accept applications for 263111.. Sysdney also did untill they closed everything..


----------



## gentoo

abdulzak said:


> Hey Gentoo,
> 
> When did u apply? when it was turned to 'Awaiting Documents"? What docs do they need ?:focus::focus:


 I applied on 07-03-2013.. Turned "awaiting douments on 17-05-2103"

They asked for a my current employemnt duties and resposibilities.. I gave them a statutory declaration from my manager with his business card. Also general service letter from the employer confirming my employement..


----------



## gentoo

mini2ran said:


> Just now chcked the below link:
> Specialised Occupations List
> 
> This is the specialised occupation list of 2013 and it has 2613 specified in it.
> The below has been mentioned in the link also:
> 
> "As a result of this analysis, a number of occupations which are on the SpOL have not been included on the SOL. AWPA releases summary sheets for all occupations that are on the SpOL."
> 
> Am i reading something wrong, please confirm


According to this point in the link you gave,

there are other more appropriate and/or specific visa options. For example, niche occupations (i.e. the occupation has very few employers or employment opportunities) may be more appropriately dealt with through employer nominated or state and regional sponsorship arrangements 

So as for my understanding some codes may still available via regional sponsorships.. For example Victoria still has lots of vacancies for 263111.. Where as other regions do not..


----------



## Sunlight11

dragoman said:


> Australia to maintain immigration at 190,000 in 2013/14
> 
> The only thing I cant understand , if they are making things so difficult for IT professionals , how on earth with they get 190000 immigrants for next year.
> 
> As majority of people ( 90 % specially from India) are IT professionals.
> 
> So many thoughts are coming in Mind .. all will go if ACS publish our results
> 
> Dragoman



Well if u look at the reports... it is only some of the IT occupations that are getting filled.. and basically nothing else, not even half the close... so keeping the current setup of getting 60 points.. same thing will happen... only 5-7K positions will be completed... so making life harder for ONLY IT people doesn't affect the 200K target in any significant way... 

BTW me too eagerly waiting to see if Developer\Programmer stays for another year.


----------



## rimon

any +ve results today ? !


----------



## dragoman

rimon said:


> any +ve results today ? !


Nope the results have now completely dried . May be ACS guys have gone for a vacation now .


----------



## shaikjalal

I applied for Appeal today, hopefully there is a improvement in the result.. the website says 4-6 weeks ... anybody did this before.. 
I was reading about priority groups the other day, and it turns out State sponsorship visa(190) are of higher priority than 189s... the order is (RSMS(regional), Employer Sponsored, State Sponsored, then Independent, there is Cat 5 ....


----------



## dragoman

ali.vmware said:


> Thank you very much my friend, I have clicked on that link now and added a case in there and requested for a priority processing and attached my visa copy in there. I hope they will accelerate the processing now.:fingerscrossed:


Ali , 

Any update on your case Mate ! ? Hope you got this sorted out ..


----------



## FerFrizzo

Guys,

As ACS assessment and IELTS test costs money, I'm holding my ACS assessment 'til July, 1st to see what happens and don't thru money away!!

Now we have a whole scary month to wait and see what happens!!


----------



## Mroks

FerFrizzo said:


> Guys,
> 
> As ACS assessment and IELTS test costs money, I'm holding my ACS assessment 'til July, 1st to see what happens and don't thru money away!!
> 
> Now we have a whole scary month to wait and see what happens!!


Looking at the overall cost of the whole process, ACS cost is nominal and the ACS result is valid for 2 years. By waiting till July, you will be wasting 1 month which can be utilized for ACS and IELTS. Moreover now a days ACS is taking more than 2 months to give results.
For ICT occupation, I don't except a major change as these occupations are in high demand.

Rest final decision in your hand.


----------



## FerFrizzo

Mroks said:


> Looking at the overall cost of the whole process, ACS cost is nominal and the ACS result is valid for 2 years. By waiting till July, you will be wasting 1 month which can be utilized for ACS and IELTS. Moreover now a days ACS is taking more than 2 months to give results.
> For ICT occupation, I don't except a major change as these occupations are in high demand.
> 
> Rest final decision in your hand.


Very good point Mroks!!

And your totally right, I'll proceed with my process hoping it remains the same!! 

Thank you!!


----------



## happybuddha

dragoman said:


> Nope the results have now completely dried . May be ACS guys have gone for a vacation now .


Seriously ! 
I have submitted on 21st March. So, I will be eagerly scanning your signature and this thread.


----------



## dragoman

What do you guys think the reason for such huge delays in assessment ?

The timelines has been just increasing with every month , till last year people were getting their results in max a month . Till Feb 13 it was max 2 months & now we are taking about almost 3 months.

Is ACS really overloaded with applications ? or something fishy is gng on in Backgroud.

I hate to be negative , but things are not looking positive either. Thoughts ?

Dragoman


----------



## PNP Aspirant

Hi,

I am really sorry to hear that but what are you planning to do now, I am asking as I have also provided the same documents as you have mentioned for current employment.

Also could you please confirm that how much relevant experience you are claiming and if you have any irrelevant experience then what documents you have provided for the same.

Actually I have total of 5yrs of exp and initial 1.3 yrs I was working as IT helpdesk and since then working as Software Tester, I am a BTech IT graduate. I am just trying to understand that if some one with irrelevant exp applies for Skill Select then how much exp will be deducted. For my case ideally as I am from IT background hence 2 yrs must be deducted from overall. Could you please let me know if you have different thoughts.

- Souvik



gentoo said:


> I applied on 07-03-2013.. Turned "awaiting douments on 17-05-2103"
> 
> They asked for a my current employemnt duties and resposibilities.. I gave them a statutory declaration from my manager with his business card. Also general service letter from the employer confirming my employement..


----------



## sethu.krs

Hi,

I have few queiries with my ACS assessment. 

1. I am planning to get statutory declaration from a colleague of mine, he was my team mate, not supervisor. Is it fine that i dont get it from a supervisor ?

2. Is an Organisation Chart required ? if yes, can it be self drawn ?

3. Does the statutory declaration, have to mention my skills also ? like techonologies worked, etc ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## abakik

FerFrizzo said:


> Very good point Mroks!!
> 
> And your totally right, I'll proceed with my process hoping it remains the same!!
> 
> Thank you!!


I submitted this link at another post but might be useful for those worried about new SOL and the fate of 2613 jobs. it is highly likely that they will stay in the list. The reason they have been flagged due to the need to closely monitor the changes in supply/demand:

http://www.awpa.gov.au/our-work/lab...ts/2613SoftwareandApplicationsProgrammers.pdf


----------



## sandy76

Any idea when new SOL for year 2013-14 will be published by DIAC?


----------



## Sunlight11

Mroks said:


> Looking at the overall cost of the whole process, ACS cost is nominal and the ACS result is valid for 2 years. By waiting till July, you will be wasting 1 month which can be utilized for ACS and IELTS. Moreover now a days ACS is taking more than 2 months to give results.
> For ICT occupation, I don't except a major change as these occupations are in high demand.
> 
> Rest final decision in your hand.


...


----------



## Sunlight11

FerFrizzo said:


> Guys,
> 
> As ACS assessment and IELTS test costs money, I'm holding my ACS assessment 'til July, 1st to see what happens and don't thru money away!!
> 
> Now we have a whole scary month to wait and see what happens!!


I am doing the same... holding back till July First... However, it is advisable to that only in case if you can have atleast 65 ponts according to the new system or 70 according to the current system. If you have just 60, it might just become an issue. For me I'll get 65 or 70 if i get an AQF Bachelor.. so holding back to see if Developer\Programmer stays or what they gonna do..

Immigration things can not be predicted in anyway.. for example.. this year in Canadian Immigration... 100% of the world population Knew "Social Worker" gonna stay in the list... BUT it didn't...!

So yeah... there is always a chance... but you've to gauge according to your total points.


----------



## abakik

sandy76 said:


> Any idea when new SOL for year 2013-14 will be published by DIAC?


last year, it was 14 June.


----------



## gentoo

I got my postive assessment today..

But they have got my surname wrong.. I just noticed it on the result page.. Is there anyway I can correct it .. ?


----------



## abdulzak

hey gentoo,

congrats, when did u apply? whats ur job code


----------



## gentoo

PNP Aspirant said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am really sorry to hear that but what are you planning to do now, I am asking as I have also provided the same documents as you have mentioned for current employment.
> 
> Also could you please confirm that how much relevant experience you are claiming and if you have any irrelevant experience then what documents you have provided for the same.
> 
> Actually I have total of 5yrs of exp and initial 1.3 yrs I was working as IT helpdesk and since then working as Software Tester, I am a BTech IT graduate. I am just trying to understand that if some one with irrelevant exp applies for Skill Select then how much exp will be deducted. For my case ideally as I am from IT background hence 2 yrs must be deducted from overall. Could you please let me know if you have different thoughts.
> 
> - Souvik


Even though I have 9.5 years of experience.. I only claim for work experience after I graduated (2008).. 

my current job related to the code and they haven't done any reduction of the 4.6 years I apllied for..

SO if your job is related the code they won't do any reduction..


----------



## gentoo

abdulzak said:


> hey gentoo,
> 
> congrats, when did u apply? whats ur job code


I applied on 7/3/13 and they asked for more documents on 17/05/13.. I sumitted the docs on 27/05/13.. Got the reply today morning..

job code 263111..


----------



## abdulzak

gentoo said:


> Even though I have 9.5 years of experience.. I only claim for work experience after I graduated (2008)..
> 
> my current job related to the code and they haven't done any reduction of the 4.6 years I apllied for..
> 
> SO if your job is related the code they won't do any reduction..


wow, thats great..

Can you share your ACS results, if you dont mind


----------



## gentoo

abdulzak said:


> wow, thats great..
> 
> Can you share your ACS results, if you dont mind


PLease see below..

Dates: 09/08 - 02/11 (2yrs 5mths)
Position: System Engineer
Employer: XXXXXXXX
Country: UNITED KINGDOM

Dates: 02/11 - 02/12 (1yrs 0mths)
Position: Senior IT Engineer
Employer: XXXXXXXXX
Country: SRI LANKA

Dates: 02/12 - 03/13 (1yrs 1mths)
Position: System Engineer
Employer: XXXXXXXXXX
Country: SRI LANKA


----------



## abdulzak

gentoo said:


> PLease see below..
> 
> Dates: 09/08 - 02/11 (2yrs 5mths)
> Position: System Engineer
> Employer: XXXXXXXX
> Country: UNITED KINGDOM
> 
> Dates: 02/11 - 02/12 (1yrs 0mths)
> Position: Senior IT Engineer
> Employer: XXXXXXXXX
> Country: SRI LANKA
> 
> Dates: 02/12 - 03/13 (1yrs 1mths)
> Position: System Engineer
> Employer: XXXXXXXXXX
> Country: SRI LANKA



Thanks gentoo for sharing..

Did they mention the date like after 200X you are considered to be skilled employed as like for others ACS deduct 2 years for ICT major, 4years Non ICT and etc...

As i can see in your previous post, ACS didnt deduct any 2, 4 or 6 years for you, correct? Meaning they considered all your 9.5 years experience? only DIAC will consider from 2008, correct?


----------



## jayptl

its surprise that

ACS didnt deduct experience in yor case min 2 yr


----------



## zeinasoft

my wife is 2 years experience only is that mean they will dedcut 2 years so that she will be 0 experience and i can't claim 5 points any more

thank u


----------



## gentoo

abdulzak said:


> Thanks gentoo for sharing..
> 
> Did they mention the date like after 200X you are considered to be skilled employed as like for others ACS deduct 2 years for ICT major, 4years Non ICT and etc...
> 
> As i can see in your previous post, ACS didnt deduct any 2, 4 or 6 years for you, correct? Meaning they considered all your 9.5 years experience? only DIAC will consider from 2008, correct?


I only applied for my experience after graduation (2008).. I didn't include any of my emplyemnt before the graduation in my ACS application..

And I saw following line after you have mention it.. 

""The following employment after September 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. ""

So if we go with the theory they have deducted 4 years.. But they say my degree is an ICT major. And they have listed all my experience.. If they deduct they shouldn't list those isn't it ?

I wrote to my agent to verify on this regard.. So have to wait and see what they tell..


----------



## VGrover

I applied for ACS on 23rd March'13 , but its stuck in stage 4 since then :| .. Anyone who applied for ACS around same date????


----------



## ind2oz

zeinasoft said:


> my wife is 2 years experience only is that mean they will dedcut 2 years so that she will be 0 experience and i can't claim 5 points any more
> 
> thank u


Hello.

What is her Qualification and nominated profession.


----------



## msaeed

gentoo said:


> I only applied for my experience after graduation (2008).. I didn't include any of my emplyemnt before the graduation in my ACS application..
> 
> And I saw following line after you have mention it..
> 
> ""The following employment after September 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. ""
> 
> So if we go with the theory they have deducted 4 years.. But they say my degree is an ICT major. And they have listed all my experience.. If they deduct they shouldn't list those isn't it ?
> 
> I wrote to my agent to verify on this regard.. So have to wait and see what they tell..


They did the same to me the same thing is mentioned in my result letter, I am also confused about.

Kindly update us once you get any feedback from your agent...the letter is to confusing and ACS not replying on my query about this how much experience I can claim..


----------



## abdulzak

VGrover said:


> I applied for ACS on 23rd March'13 , but its stuck in stage 4 since then :| .. Anyone who applied for ACS around same date????


Hey VGrover, 

Applied on 16th, yet to receive... As per the new rule I think processing time is minimum 12 weeks and so on.. I hope to get by 8 th of June ..let's wait and watch..

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Sunlight11

msaeed said:


> They did the same to me the same thing is mentioned in my result letter, I am also confused about.
> 
> Kindly update us once you get any feedback from your agent...the letter is to confusing and ACS not replying on my query about this how much experience I can claim..


Look the Bachelor can be ICT Major, but they may deduct 4 years if the degree is NOT CLOSELY RELEVANT to your Chosen occupation..

It really depends how many individual subjects in your Bachelor relates to your chosen occupation.


----------



## VGrover

abdulzak said:


> Hey VGrover,
> 
> Applied on 16th, yet to receive... As per the new rule I think processing time is minimum 12 weeks and so on.. I hope to get by 8 th of June ..let's wait and watch..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


My husband applied in late January this year and we got the ACS result in a months time !!! We were amazed by their processing speed .....!!!!! I dont know what happened to them now !! prbbly their efficiency is better post vacation !!!


----------



## dragoman

gentoo said:


> I only applied for my experience after graduation (2008).. I didn't include any of my emplyemnt before the graduation in my ACS application..
> 
> And I saw following line after you have mention it..
> 
> ""The following employment after September 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. ""
> 
> So if we go with the theory they have deducted 4 years.. But they say my degree is an ICT major. And they have listed all my experience.. If they deduct they shouldn't list those isn't it ?
> 
> I wrote to my agent to verify on this regard.. So have to wait and see what they tell..


They have deducted 4 yrs of your exp mate ! 

What was your bachelors into exactly and how much content was related to network or systems ?


----------



## dragoman

VGrover said:


> My husband applied in late January this year and we got the ACS result in a months time !!! We were amazed by their processing speed .....!!!!! I dont know what happened to them now !! prbbly their efficiency is better post vacation !!!


I think now there is much more scrutiny due to which the delay .. earlier they were keeping things easy..


----------



## shadyrobin

Hi friends.. I got an option from ACS to convert Skills assesment application to RPL. Can anyone please suggest:
1) What is an RPL
2) Would this be accepted by DIAC as proper recognition of skills to claim the points?
3) What is ACS project report and how to craete it?

My Qualifications: Civil Engg
Total IT Exp: 8 years - Programmer



The exact text of email is as below:
Dear Mr XXXXX,

Skills Assessment No: NNNNNN

Your qualifications have been assessed as not meeting the ACS educational requirements for this application type. 

We would like to provide you the option to change your application type to a RPL application (Recognition of Prior Learning).

To proceed with a RPL application, please complete the 2 following actions:

Action No: 1 - Please submit an additional payment of $50.00 AUD.

* Credit Card
- to pay online via credit card, please click here.

* Direct Deposit - into the ACS account payable through an Australian nominated agent bank.

* Transfer Payments - please use the following bank account information:
Bank Branch: XXXX Bank

Bank Branch Number: (BSB) NNNNNN
Account Name: XXXXXX
Account Number: NNNNNN

When paying by transfer, please include your full name as the payment reference and provide a copy of the receipt by email quoting your reference number to - [email protected]

Action No: 2 - Please complete an ACS Project Report Form.

Please attach your completed ACS Project Report Form and the following documents in PDF file format to this email:

Certified copy of your birth certificate or passport.
Certified copy of a letter of completion for your .........................., stating the exact date that the course requirements were met.
Certified copy of your ............................... degree certificate.
Certified copy of the complete and final academic transcript for your ............................... degree.
Certified copy of detailed employer references from ....................................................... 
Each employment reference must contain:
Start & Finish Dates of Employment
Description of Duties Performed
Hours worked - Full time or Part time
Country where Employment was Completed
Company Letterhead and signed by the author
Please Note: the ACS is unable to accept letters of appointment, self statutory declarations or contracts as employment references.

We will place your skills assessment on hold for an extra 30 days. If no contact has been received from you by the ACS after this period, we will proceed to assess your application according to the existing documentation.

Kind Regards, 

The Skills Assessment Team
Australian Computer Society 




Any details on this would be much appreciated.

Thanks,
Shady


----------



## gentoo

dragoman said:


> They have deducted 4 yrs of your exp mate !
> 
> What was your bachelors into exactly and how much content was related to network or systems ?


well they assesed my BSc as ICT major,

"Your Bachelor of Science in Information Technology with Computer Communication from Middlesex University completed June 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing"

My question is what's the logic behind reducing 4 years if my degree is an ICT major ?

There was a similar situation with forum member "tobeaussie" seems he successfully applied for EOI..


----------



## dragoman

gentoo said:


> well they assesed my BSc as ICT major,
> 
> "Your Bachelor of Science in Information Technology with Computer Communication from Middlesex University completed June 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing"
> 
> My question is what's the logic behind reducing 4 years if my degree is an ICT major ?
> 
> There was a similar situation with forum member "tobeaussie" seems he successfully applied for EOI..


Not logical at all ... wats wrong with acs .. have they lost it ?


----------



## zeinasoft

ind2oz said:


> Hello.
> 
> What is her Qualification and nominated profession.



She is Software developer and holding 4 years computer science bachelor Degree but 
she is 2 years experience only is that mean they will dedcut 2 years so that she will be 0 experience and i can't claim 5 points any more?

any advice


----------



## kothandaraman

zeinasoft said:


> She is Software developer and holding 4 years computer science bachelor Degree but
> she is 2 years experience only is that mean they will dedcut 2 years so that she will be 0 experience and i can't claim 5 points any more?
> 
> any advice



Hi Zeinasoft .. 

I am also in similar situation.

6.8 - 4 years = 2.8 years experience (ECE degree). My guess would be (IELTS > 6 & + ACS results ) is enough to claim 5 points 

seniors pls advice.

thanks 
kothandaraman


----------



## Bokya

I have written following letter to ACS and DIAC. I will update their response.

ACS has started allotting letters on basis of new guidelines published on 15 April with the wording which states the suitable employment date after 2 years of completing the employment from a valid ICT Major degree. So it in a sense says that candidate can claim points for skilled employment after 2 years of experience from their bachelor's degree completion if its ICT Major.

Before March 2013 ACS use to provide candidates with complete experience after their ICT Major Bachelors degree and ACS didn't use the wording suitable/ eligible employment after XXXX date. So candidates were eligible to claim full points on the basis of their entire experience (not after degree + 2 yrs as stated in new policy). 
After March 2013 ACS has change the wording which in turn is deducting 2 years from candidate's experience in accordance with new guidelines. 

My question is that why didn't ACS provide any notification on its website/ in media before changing the guidelines/ rules/ policies since the new wording in the letter is affecting candidate's score (candidates are losing points for experience) to apply for DIAC GSM Visas under subclass 189 and 190. These new guidelines are introducing different scores for candidates who got their assessment before March 2013 and after March 2013. Can you please throw some light on this situation.
If my understanding is incorrect, any clarification regarding this would be really helpful for me and other candidates to re-apply or re-think of EOI with DIAC.


----------



## dragoman

The worst part is people like me who applied in march 2013 .. were not even aware abt these new rules and still are assesed based on rules laid in april .. crazy


----------



## Chetu

Just resigned to my fate and depressed that oz will remain a dream  and this bloody dengue I contracted is not helping either


----------



## sethu.krs

Hi,

I have few queiries with my ACS assessment. 

1. I am planning to get statutory declaration from a colleague of mine, he was my team mate, not supervisor. Is it fine that i dont get it from a supervisor ?

2. Is an Organisation Chart required ? if yes, can it be self drawn ?

3. Does the statutory declaration, have to mention my skills also ? like techonologies worked, etc ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bokya

sethu.krs said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have few queiries with my ACS assessment.
> 
> 1. I am planning to get statutory declaration from a colleague of mine, he was my team mate, not supervisor. Is it fine that i dont get it from a supervisor ?
> 
> 2. Is an Organisation Chart required ? if yes, can it be self drawn ?
> 
> 3. Does the statutory declaration, have to mention my skills also ? like techonologies worked, etc ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Everything is mentioned in ACS guidelines. You need to read them carefully.


----------



## dragoman

gentoo said:


> well they assesed my BSc as ICT major,
> 
> "Your Bachelor of Science in Information Technology with Computer Communication from Middlesex University completed June 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing"
> 
> My question is what's the logic behind reducing 4 years if my degree is an ICT major ?
> 
> There was a similar situation with forum member "tobeaussie" seems he successfully applied for EOI..


Can you list down your course content which you studied in your degree please ? 

I am still not able to understand , how they deducted 4 yrs of exp for Bachelor Degree in IT and that too which specializes in Computer Communication ?  

May be they compared your degree with Btech ( Electronics & Communication Engineering ) as mostly we guys have in India ?

Dragoman


----------



## Sunlight11

gentoo said:


> well they assesed my BSc as ICT major,
> 
> "Your Bachelor of Science in Information Technology with Computer Communication from Middlesex University completed June 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing"
> 
> My question is what's the logic behind reducing 4 years if my degree is an ICT major ?
> 
> There was a similar situation with forum member "tobeaussie" seems he successfully applied for EOI..


There's no logic ... The plain simple truth is they want to limit IT ppl, This new rule will reduce at a minimum 50% application.

BTW, the RELEVANCE of the individual subjects in ur bachelor is a major factor for determining how many years they gonna cut off.


----------



## dragoman

Sunlight11 said:


> There's no logic... The plain simple truth is they want to limit IT ppl, This new rule will reduce at a minimum 50% application.


The whole idea of implementing Skill Select / EOI was to control the immigration based on occupations , as per OZ need. 

They can easily limit it by only allowing certain number of applications for each code or even making it 0 for certain year . If they don't want IT guys just close the tap there.

Just cant understand all this rubbish from ACS.

Dragoman


----------



## Sunlight11

dragoman said:


> The whole idea of implementing Skill Select / EOI was to control the immigration based on occupations , as per OZ need.
> 
> They can easily limit it by only allowing certain number of applications for each code or even making it 0 for certain year . If they don't want IT guys just close the tap there.
> 
> Just cant understand all this rubbish from ACS.
> 
> Dragoman


No, closing the occupation will affect the applicants from North America and Europe... note that it'll be only difficult for Asians to reach upto that 60 level but it is very much possible for Americans and Europeans to score 8.0 all in IELTS and get to that 60. 

By following this rule DIAC may ensure that they get least possible applicants from Asia while keeping the door fully open for North Americans and Europeans.


----------



## sumitrustagi2001

I think it's a HAVOC and nothing else...I AM sharing result of ACS of one of my friend. There is no change in ACS assessment wrt your qualification.

23 April 2013
Our Reference: 739264


Dear XXX,
Thank you for your ICT skills assessment, which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 27 February 2013.

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Technology from Gautam Buddha Technical University Lucknow Formerly known as: Uttar Pradesh Technical University completed July 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing 

Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least 20hrs per week:
Dates: 01/06 - 02/11 (5yrs 1mths)
Position: SENIOR ENGINEER
Employer: ABBC LTD
Country: INDIA

Dates: 02/11 - 11/11 (0yrs 9mths)
Position: PROJECT TECHNICAL LEAD
Employer: XYZ LIMITED
Country: INDIA

Dates: 12/11 - 11/12 (0yrs 11mths)
Position: LEAD ENGINEER
Employer: ABC LIMITED
Country: INDIA

Page 2
Dates: 11/12 - 02/13 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: R&D ENGINEER, SR.I - Not Assessable due to Insufficient Detail
Employer: 123 LIMITED
Country: INDIA

Please note that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship reserves the right to undertake further investigation regarding your skilled employment experience.

While the ACS is authorised to assess ICT skills assessments, the final decision in awarding points remains with the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.

This assessment is based upon the documents provided. By issuing this letter or otherwise, the ACS makes no representation regarding:
• The authenticity of documentation provided or the veracity of content.
• The suitability of the applicant for migration or employment.
This assessment is valid for a period of 24 months from the date of this letter.
The ACS thanks you for your application and looks forward to assisting you with your future as an ICT Professional.


----------



## dragoman

sumitrustagi2001 said:


> I think it's a HAVOC and nothing else...I AM sharing result of ACS of one of my friend. There is no change in ACS assessment wrt your qualification.
> 
> 23 April 2013
> Our Reference: 739264
> 
> 
> Dear XXX,
> Thank you for your ICT skills assessment, which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 27 February 2013.
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Technology from Gautam Buddha Technical University Lucknow Formerly known as: Uttar Pradesh Technical University completed July 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> 
> Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least 20hrs per week:
> Dates: 01/06 - 02/11 (5yrs 1mths)
> Position: SENIOR ENGINEER
> Employer: ABBC LTD
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 02/11 - 11/11 (0yrs 9mths)
> Position: PROJECT TECHNICAL LEAD
> Employer: XYZ LIMITED
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 12/11 - 11/12 (0yrs 11mths)
> Position: LEAD ENGINEER
> Employer: ABC LIMITED
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Page 2
> Dates: 11/12 - 02/13 (0yrs 0mths)
> Position: R&D ENGINEER, SR.I - Not Assessable due to Insufficient Detail
> Employer: 123 LIMITED
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Please note that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship reserves the right to undertake further investigation regarding your skilled employment experience.
> 
> While the ACS is authorised to assess ICT skills assessments, the final decision in awarding points remains with the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.
> 
> This assessment is based upon the documents provided. By issuing this letter or otherwise, the ACS makes no representation regarding:
> • The authenticity of documentation provided or the veracity of content.
> • The suitability of the applicant for migration or employment.
> This assessment is valid for a period of 24 months from the date of this letter.
> The ACS thanks you for your application and looks forward to assisting you with your future as an ICT Professional.


All assesments after 1st May 2013 are getting into trouble ~! 

Your friend was extremely lucky to get his results before that . 

Dragoman


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

Chetu said:


> Just resigned to my fate and depressed that oz will remain a dream  and this bloody dengue I contracted is not helping either


Man what happened to you suddenly?

I wish you recover fast and be prepared for your medicals. Take care buddy.


----------



## athar.dcsian

*Mistake in calculation*

Hi Guys,

I got letter from ACS but it's having a mistake in experience calculation for one position. Instead of 10 months, they mentioned 2. 

Dates: 03/06 - 01/07 (0yrs 2mths)
Position: Senior Quality Assurance Engineer

Experience for all other positions is calculated correctly. I wrote to my Case Officer few days back but didn't get any reply yet even after reminder email 2 days back. 

Should I send another reminder OR create a Case in ACS support OR directly call them? 

Please advise.


----------



## dragoman

Sunlight11 said:


> No, closing the occupation will affect the applicants from North America and Europe... note that it'll be only difficult for Asians to reach upto that 60 level but it is very much possible for Americans and Europeans to score 8.0 all in IELTS and get to that 60.
> 
> By following this rule DIAC may ensure that they get least possible applicants from Asia while keeping the door fully open for North Americans and Europeans.


Well the Europeans ( except UK ) , don't think can even score all 7 in ( IELTS) .

North Americans , may be can score good in speaking or listening but not necessarily can score 8.0 in writing / reading. Anyways , how many people form US/ Canada would actually prefer to stay in Australia when they themselves are staying in of the best countries .

What would be interesting to know is how ACS is assessing applications outside ASIA ? I hope they are not biased ! 

Dragoman


----------



## anw.jaff

Sad hearing that ChinnuBangalore, GET WELL SOON

Cheers


----------



## anw.jaff

dragoman said:


> Well the Europeans ( except UK ) , don't think can even score all 7 in ( IELTS) .
> 
> North Americans , may be can score good in speaking or listening but not necessarily can score 8.0 in writing / reading. Anyways , how many people form US/ Canada would actually prefer to stay in Australia when they themselves are staying in of the best countries .
> 
> What would be interesting to know is how ACS is assessing applications outside ASIA ? I hope they are not biased !
> 
> Dragoman


Hi Dragoman, 
I believe you have applied for ACS on 18th March 2013, What stage are you currently on and since when are you in the same stage?

Please share...

Regards, 
Anw


----------



## Sunlight11

dragoman said:


> Well the Europeans ( except UK ) , don't think can even score all 7 in ( IELTS) .
> 
> North Americans , may be can score good in speaking or listening but not necessarily can score 8.0 in writing / reading. Anyways , how many people form US/ Canada would actually prefer to stay in Australia when they themselves are staying in of the best countries .
> 
> What would be interesting to know is how ACS is assessing applications outside ASIA ? I hope they are not biased !
> 
> Dragoman


Technologically advanced countries such as Swedish, Finnish and Germans are Very proficient and can easily score 8.0 all with some effort. If you actually check the annual IELTS report, you can see country specific record.

North Americans can also score 8.0 in writing believe me, yes they have to spend some time on it.

The point is, with little effort, many of these Western nationals will be able to score full 20 in IELTS, but even with extremely high efforts, very few ppl from Asia will score at such level. The Australian Immigration folks know this very well, that is exactly why there is extra 10 pts for 8.0 all IELTS. DIAC will obviously encourage more immigration from Europe and America rather than Asia.

In Asia, it is the Malaysians who score best in IELTS (as per annual report), but not many Malaysian are keen on migration anyway.


----------



## dragoman

anw.jaff said:


> Hi Dragoman,
> I believe you have applied for ACS on 18th March 2013, What stage are you currently on and since when are you in the same stage?
> 
> Please share...
> 
> Regards,
> Anw


Stage 4 ... since 20 th march.

Dragoman


----------



## athiruth

If I am not wrong you could submit an EOI only when you have taken IELTS and have entered the scores in there...... All the best


----------



## dragoman

athiruth said:


> If I am not wrong you could submit an EOI only when you have taken IELTS and have entered the scores in there...... All the best


Thanks , 

I have already cleared ielts with 7 each .. just need this acs to file for which i m waiting for last 2.5 months now .. 

Dragoman


----------



## athiruth

Alright then you are good to go.... It depends buddy you will get it soon. May be you can use this time get your finances ready for the applying VISA.... All the best


----------



## dragoman

athiruth said:


> Alright then you are good to go.... It depends buddy you will get it soon. May be you can use this time get your finances ready for the applying VISA.... All the best



Thanks Mate .. actually its a double blow at the moment and I am sure people who applied since March 13 would agree.

First you are not sure how many years of your hard earned experience will be cut and then wait till eternity to get your results !! 

Dragoman


----------



## josh.machine

Sunlight11 said:


> Technologically advanced countries such as Swedish, Finnish and Germans are Very proficient and can easily score 8.0 all with some effort. If you actually check the annual IELTS report, you can see country specific record.
> 
> North Americans can also score 8.0 in writing believe me, yes they have to spend some time on it.
> 
> The point is, with little effort, many of these Western nationals will be able to score full 20 in IELTS, but even with extremely high efforts, very few ppl from Asia will score at such level. The Australian Immigration folks know this very well, that is exactly why there is extra 10 pts for 8.0 all IELTS. DIAC will obviously encourage more immigration from Europe and America rather than Asia.
> 
> In Asia, it is the Malaysians who score best in IELTS (as per annual report), but not many Malaysian are keen on migration anyway.


Couldn't resist from adding my POV. I have got 9 in reading and listening and 7.5 in both speaking and writing with 1 days preparation ! I am almost sure that if I had prepared moderately I could had down better. I am regular globalized Indian Joe studied in ICSE and watch a lot of Hollywood movies and sitcoms. So from my POV IELTS should not be too difficult for average Indians with similar backgrounds maybe.


----------



## ind2oz

gentoo said:


> well they assesed my BSc as ICT major,
> 
> "Your Bachelor of Science in Information Technology with Computer Communication from Middlesex University completed June 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing"
> 
> My question is what's the logic behind reducing 4 years if my degree is an ICT major ?
> 
> There was a similar situation with forum member "tobeaussie" seems he successfully applied for EOI..


Gentoo.

Though its ICT Major , they feel that nominated occupation is not closely related to qualification.


----------



## ind2oz

zeinasoft said:


> She is Software developer and holding 4 years computer science bachelor Degree but
> she is 2 years experience only is that mean they will dedcut 2 years so that she will be 0 experience and i can't claim 5 points any more?
> 
> any advice


Zeinasoft,

Understand that your wife has ICT major degree. If ACS cosiders this degree as closely related to nominated occupation then she shall be positively assessed. That means she is eligible for immigration with current skills. Well this will entitle you 5 points for spouse skills as long as she also meets IELTS criteria.

But your spouse cannot claim any points for her experience.


----------



## ind2oz

kothandaraman said:


> Hi Zeinasoft ..
> 
> I am also in similar situation.
> 
> 6.8 - 4 years = 2.8 years experience (ECE degree). My guess would be (IELTS > 6 & + ACS results ) is enough to claim 5 points
> 
> seniors pls advice.
> 
> thanks
> kothandaraman



kothandaraman

Well you are absolutly right. All the best


----------



## ind2oz

shadyrobin said:


> Hi friends.. I got an option from ACS to convert Skills assesment application to RPL. Can anyone please suggest:
> 1) What is an RPL
> 2) Would this be accepted by DIAC as proper recognition of skills to claim the points?
> 3) What is ACS project report and how to craete it?
> 
> My Qualifications: Civil Engg
> Total IT Exp: 8 years - Programmer
> 
> The exact text of email is as below:
> Dear Mr XXXXX,
> 
> Skills Assessment No: NNNNNN
> 
> Your qualifications have been assessed as not meeting the ACS educational requirements for this application type.
> 
> We would like to provide you the option to change your application type to a RPL application (Recognition of Prior Learning).
> 
> To proceed with a RPL application, please complete the 2 following actions:
> 
> Action No: 1 - Please submit an additional payment of $50.00 AUD.
> 
> * Credit Card
> - to pay online via credit card, please click here.
> 
> * Direct Deposit - into the ACS account payable through an Australian nominated agent bank.
> 
> * Transfer Payments - please use the following bank account information:
> Bank Branch: XXXX Bank
> 
> Bank Branch Number: (BSB) NNNNNN
> Account Name: XXXXXX
> Account Number: NNNNNN
> 
> When paying by transfer, please include your full name as the payment reference and provide a copy of the receipt by email quoting your reference number to - [email protected]
> 
> Action No: 2 - Please complete an ACS Project Report Form.
> 
> Please attach your completed ACS Project Report Form and the following documents in PDF file format to this email:
> 
> Certified copy of your birth certificate or passport.
> Certified copy of a letter of completion for your .........................., stating the exact date that the course requirements were met.
> Certified copy of your ............................... degree certificate.
> Certified copy of the complete and final academic transcript for your ............................... degree.
> Certified copy of detailed employer references from .......................................................
> Each employment reference must contain:
> Start & Finish Dates of Employment
> Description of Duties Performed
> Hours worked - Full time or Part time
> Country where Employment was Completed
> Company Letterhead and signed by the author
> Please Note: the ACS is unable to accept letters of appointment, self statutory declarations or contracts as employment references.
> 
> We will place your skills assessment on hold for an extra 30 days. If no contact has been received from you by the ACS after this period, we will proceed to assess your application according to the existing documentation.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> The Skills Assessment Team
> Australian Computer Society
> 
> Any details on this would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Shady


Shady.

You are lucky ONE. Rather than giving negetive assessment, you have been offerered to change application type with nominal fee.

So you have 30 days to preprare a RPL report and share it with them. The RPL format and guidlines to fill RPL are available on ACS portal just download and start your reporting.

All the best.


----------



## Harish2013

gentoo said:


> _"Your Bachelor of Science in Information Technology with Computer Communication from Middlesex University completed June 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing"
> 
> ""The following employment after September 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. ""
> 
> 
> Dates: 09/08 - 02/11 (2yrs 5mths)
> Position: System Engineer
> Employer: XXXXXXXX
> Country: UNITED KINGDOM
> 
> Dates: 02/11 - 02/12 (1yrs 0mths)
> Position: Senior IT Engineer
> Employer: XXXXXXXXX
> Country: SRI LANKA
> 
> Dates: 02/12 - 03/13 (1yrs 1mths)
> Position: System Engineer
> Employer: XXXXXXXXXX
> Country: SRI LANKA _
> 
> My question is what's the logic behind reducing 4 years if my degree is an ICT major ?



I guess the only possible reason would be the 'Reference letter' which you had submitted contains 'Job Duties and Responsibilities' *NOT closely related to the nominated occupation ICT 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer).*. Refer the ANZCODE job description pdf for more details on the code.


----------



## gentoo

dragoman said:


> Can you list down your course content which you studied in your degree please ?
> 
> I am still not able to understand , how they deducted 4 yrs of exp for Bachelor Degree in IT and that too which specializes in Computer Communication ?
> 
> May be they compared your degree with Btech ( Electronics & Communication Engineering ) as mostly we guys have in India ?
> 
> Dragoman


I completed my degree in UK and following are the subjects,

Computer Networks 
Distributed Systems
HCI: Understanding Human Element
OS for Networked Computers
Computing Project Management 
Undergraduate Computing Project


----------



## abdulzak

gentoo said:


> I completed my degree in UK and following are the subjects,
> 
> Computer Networks
> Distributed Systems
> HCI: Understanding Human Element
> OS for Networked Computers
> Computing Project Management
> Undergraduate Computing Project


Hi Gentoo.

can you please list down your roles and responsibilities for all companies which you have submitted to ACS as an attachment just want to check whether your roles and responsibilities are related to the 2631111

You can skip mentioning your company name.


----------



## gentoo

abdulzak said:


> Hi Gentoo.
> 
> can you please list down your roles and responsibilities for all companies which you have submitted to ACS as an attachment just want to check whether your roles and responsibilities are related to the 2631111
> 
> You can skip mentioning your company name.


Combination of what's below with a detail description..

Managing the Data and Voice Network
Data Centre Management
Implementing BMC Remedy IT Service Management suite
Implementing a custom solution to replicate Oracle Data Guard functionality
Managing AIX servers
Implementing & Managing AIX based Application Clusters
Implementing the first Storage Area Network in the company
Managing Network and Server Security
Managing Microsoft Windows based servers
Managing Linux based servers
Managing the MySQL Database
Server Virtualization
Server monitoring
Network Monitoring
Liaising with Third Party vendors
Supporting the In-house Development Team


----------



## tataussie

*Got assesment results*

Finally after a long wait of 10 weeks got +ve assesment from ACS....:clap2:


----------



## dragoman

gentoo said:


> I completed my degree in UK and following are the subjects,
> 
> Computer Networks
> Distributed Systems
> HCI: Understanding Human Element
> OS for Networked Computers
> Computing Project Management
> Undergraduate Computing Project


Just my POV ... 

may be they didnt like subjects like HCI : Understanding Human Element etc .. in your degree + it was bachelor of Science ( BSc) .

So they FELT we should reduce 4 yrs . So we are now dependent on the feelings of ACS guys .

Dragoman


----------



## dragoman

tataussie said:


> Finally after a long wait of 10 weeks got +ve assesment from ACS....:clap2:


Could you please share your results ? 

Dragoman


----------



## ind2oz

tataussie said:


> Finally after a long wait of 10 weeks got +ve assesment from ACS....:clap2:


What is your ocupation code and experience. Degree? and how many years you lost.


----------



## tataussie

ind2oz said:


> What is your ocupation code and experience. Degree? and how many years you lost.


261312.. Lost 2 years..of experience...overall 60 points with current guidelines..


----------



## rohitk

hey guys sorry for asking this question , 

why people are loosing years of exp ???

will u loose years even if u have Australian degree ??


----------



## rvijay

Guys,

Got positive assessment from ACS after a long wait.
Applied - 15th March, Stage 4 - In Progress - 30 May; Result : 31 May.
Mode : RPL, Lost 6 years. 

All the best to those who are waiting...

Vijay


----------



## jayptl

Lost 6 years mean??

how u managed enough points??


----------



## rvijay

jayptl said:


> Lost 6 years mean??
> 
> how u managed enough points??


With the new format they have said "your employment after Nov 2007 can be considered close to the nominated occupation...."
so yes, as it was RPL mode non ICT degree they have taken 6 yrs of employment...

Now i get 10 points, (for 5+ yrs) instead of 15 points. Yes i have 65 pts now, with SS (while i should be having 70 had ACS operated the same way as they used to in Mar/Apr)


----------



## ind2oz

rvijay said:


> With the new format they have said "your employment after Nov 2007 can be considered close to the nominated occupation...."
> so yes, as it was RPL mode non ICT degree they have taken 6 yrs of employment...
> 
> Now i get 10 points, (for 5+ yrs) instead of 15 points. Yes i have 65 pts now, with SS (while i should be having 70 had ACS operated the same way as they used to in Mar/Apr)


Ok great!! you must be having more than 11 years of experiance. all the best Vijay.


----------



## ind2oz

rohitk said:


> hey guys sorry for asking this question ,
> 
> why people are loosing years of exp ???
> 
> will u loose years even if u have Australian degree ??


to meet the eligibility criteria one has to have appropriate experiance as per the type of qualification ICT minor/Major/non ICT/no teritory education etc. Experiance after the meeting eligibility would be considered for points.

even with Australian degree one needs experience for Skilled application. Except for recent graduates.


----------



## Bokya

Got following letter from ACS
-------------------------------------
Hi

Thank you for your email.

The ACS have not changed their criteria. The only update is how the skill assessment is reported on as the Department of Immigration now require us to publish the date an applicant is deemed skilled on our result letters.

In regards to your concerns I will pass on your comments to the Professional Assessments Manager on your behalf.

Regards
-----------------------------------
my reply on above email
-----------------------------------
Thanks for your quick reply. 

I understand you have only updated "how the skill assessment is reported" on as the Department of Immigration. However this change is affecting me and others in terms of claiming the points based on experience for subclass 189 and 190. 
So, e.g. if a candidate has ICT Major and has got 8 years of experience applies for his skill assessment to ACS before March 2013 can claim 15 points, however if the same candidate applies after March 2013 now can claim only 10 points since ACS will state that his eligible skills are worth 6 years i.e. (8 yrs - 2 yrs). 
Request you to pass on this scenario as an example to Professional Assessments Manager.


----------



## Bokya

Bokya said:


> I have written following letter to ACS and DIAC. I will update their response.
> 
> ACS has started allotting letters on basis of new guidelines published on 15 April with the wording which states the suitable employment date after 2 years of completing the employment from a valid ICT Major degree. So it in a sense says that candidate can claim points for skilled employment after 2 years of experience from their bachelor's degree completion if its ICT Major.
> 
> Before March 2013 ACS use to provide candidates with complete experience after their ICT Major Bachelors degree and ACS didn't use the wording suitable/ eligible employment after XXXX date. So candidates were eligible to claim full points on the basis of their entire experience (not after degree + 2 yrs as stated in new policy).
> After March 2013 ACS has change the wording which in turn is deducting 2 years from candidate's experience in accordance with new guidelines.
> 
> My question is that why didn't ACS provide any notification on its website/ in media before changing the guidelines/ rules/ policies since the new wording in the letter is affecting candidate's score (candidates are losing points for experience) to apply for DIAC GSM Visas under subclass 189 and 190. These new guidelines are introducing different scores for candidates who got their assessment before March 2013 and after March 2013. Can you please throw some light on this situation.
> If my understanding is incorrect, any clarification regarding this would be really helpful for me and other candidates to re-apply or re-think of EOI with DIAC.


Got following letter from ACS
-------------------------------------
Hi

Thank you for your email.

The ACS have not changed their criteria. The only update is how the skill assessment is reported on as the Department of Immigration now require us to publish the date an applicant is deemed skilled on our result letters.

In regards to your concerns I will pass on your comments to the Professional Assessments Manager on your behalf.

Regards
-----------------------------------
my reply on above email
-----------------------------------
Thanks for your quick reply. 

I understand you have only updated "how the skill assessment is reported" on as the Department of Immigration. However this change is affecting me and others in terms of claiming the points based on experience for subclass 189 and 190. 
So, e.g. if a candidate has ICT Major and has got 8 years of experience applies for his skill assessment to ACS before March 2013 can claim 15 points, however if the same candidate applies after March 2013 now can claim only 10 points since ACS will state that his eligible skills are worth 6 years i.e. (8 yrs - 2 yrs). 
Request you to pass on this scenario as an example to Professional Assessments Manager.


----------



## shaikjalal

Guys, 

I got my Appeal results today.. disappointed again.. no change.. still cant claim 3 years out of 7yr I submitted.. however.. they did offer a choice of changing my Nominated Occ to Analyst Programmer and with this I shall be able to claim 10 points.. 
... the Irony is .. it cost me 65K to know what my nominated occ needs to be.. ..... 

Here is link "http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf" according to this .. they deduct experience... 

Good thing is.. I got my appeal result in flat 2 days.. and if I make a review application..I am hoping this too would take a week max... anyways... I am thinking of waiting until the new SOL is out.. just to be sure.. Nominated occ stays on SOL(schedule 1)... \

So I may finally be able to apply with 65 or 70 points(wife's assesment).. Looking at way they are tweaking the rules... I am sure.. they would like to get less migrants from Asia.. India in particular.. I am expecting .. a increase in pass marks from 60 to 65.. this will definitely put the brakes to an extent..


----------



## ind2oz

shaikjalal said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got my Appeal results today.. disappointed again.. no change.. still cant claim 3 years out of 7yr I submitted.. however.. they did offer a choice of changing my Nominated Occ to Analyst Programmer and with this I shall be able to claim 10 points..
> ... the Irony is .. it cost me 65K to know what my nominated occ needs to be.. .....
> 
> Here is link "http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf" according to this .. they deduct experience...
> 
> Good thing is.. I got my appeal result in flat 2 days.. and if I make a review application..I am hoping this too would take a week max... anyways... I am thinking of waiting until the new SOL is out.. just to be sure.. Nominated occ stays on SOL(schedule 1)... \
> 
> So I may finally be able to apply with 65 or 70 points(wife's assesment).. Looking at way they are tweaking the rules... I am sure.. they would like to get less migrants from Asia.. India in particular.. I am expecting .. a increase in pass marks from 60 to 65.. this will definitely put the brakes to an extent..


if the min points for immigration required is increased to 65, many will be droping the process. I am not sure that weather it makes any sense to restrict IT lot from indian subcontinent by raising the point limit. It might impact over all immigration program. We might be able to comment on this only on June 30 when the annual immigration report is released by DIAC.


----------



## bond_bhai

Ok, Anybody with BE Telecommunication Engineering from VTU, any experience with the ACS? I have 9.5 years of experience. Any idea what it will be "considered" as? Should i wait for July?!

My wifey is BE with Information Science - 6 Years if Exp. Any "cuts" in experience for her? Any help guys pleasE!!!


----------



## shaikjalal

bond_bhai said:


> Ok, Anybody with BE Telecommunication Engineering from VTU, any experience with the ACS? I have 9.5 years of experience. Any idea what it will be "considered" as? Should i wait for July?!
> 
> My wifey is BE with Information Science - 6 Years if Exp. Any "cuts" in experience for her? Any help guys pleasE!!!


They will reduce 4 yrs from yours.. you should be able to make it with 10 points, provided your ref letter mentions your closely related occupation.. atleast 65% your tasks should match ANZSCO description.. else they will mention not related to nominated occupation and ignore the particular experience


----------



## shaikjalal

shaikjalal said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got my Appeal results today.. disappointed again.. no change.. still cant claim 3 years out of 7yr I submitted.. however.. they did offer a choice of changing my Nominated Occ to Analyst Programmer and with this I shall be able to claim 10 points..
> ... the Irony is .. it cost me 65K to know what my nominated occ needs to be.. .....
> 
> Here is link "http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf" according to this .. they deduct experience...
> 
> Good thing is.. I got my appeal result in flat 2 days.. and if I make a review application..I am hoping this too would take a week max... anyways... I am thinking of waiting until the new SOL is out.. just to be sure.. Nominated occ stays on SOL(schedule 1)... \
> 
> So I may finally be able to apply with 65 or 70 points(wife's assesment).. Looking at way they are tweaking the rules... I am sure.. they would like to get less migrants from Asia.. India in particular.. I am expecting .. a increase in pass marks from 60 to 65.. this will definitely put the brakes to an extent..



What do you guys think.. should I apply for review now.. or wait for new SOL to come out in July and then apply... 
2613 - group now.. .. ceiling reached.. not sure.. if it will make it to .. new SOL..


----------



## Bokya

shaikjalal can you be more clear over here and paste contents from your letter from ACS. How can you claim more points if you change your Nomination Code?


----------



## shaikjalal

Bokya, 

I had applied for System analyst initially.. but they did not consider my exp as Software engineer and team lead.. due to this, of my 7yrs.. i could only claim 2 yrs.., Later I applied for appeal, which got turned down.. and they suggested changing Occ from system analyst to Analyst programmer, doing so.. all my experience would get considered which makes it 5yrs after deduction of 2 yrs.. 
that is the summary ..


----------



## Chetu

Why do you all keep sayin only India and Asia IT ppl are affected ? Isn't Acs deducting experience for USA and uk candidates in 2613 group ?


----------



## dragoman

Chetu said:


> Why do you all keep sayin only India and Asia IT ppl are affected ? Isn't Acs deducting experience for USA and uk candidates in 2613 group ?


Well no one in this forum is from uk or US to confirm this .. almost all are from asia ..


----------



## mdmk

Dear Seniors,
I am new to this forum and I am in need of your advise regarding my years of employment which will be considered by ACS.

*Employment History*
Company A - Software Engineer - Sep 2002 - March 2009
Company B - Analyst(SE role) - April 2009 - May 2011
Company C - Sr. Associate(SE role) - June 2011 - Present

I hope, my roles will suit for 'Software Engineer' occupation, All my jobs are closely related to this category.

*Education Details*

UG - Bachelor of commerce with Computer Application(3 yrs) - Year of completion Apr 2005 - Regular Stream
Computer related Subjects in UG as per mark sheet
(21comp subjects out of total 41 subjects)
Introduction to IBM PC, Business Data Processing, DBMS - I, DBMS - II, Computer Fundamentals, Operating Systems, Structural Programing, Desktop Publishing, MS Office, Auto CAD, Project Report, Data COmmunication and multimedia, Introduction to IBM PC - Practical, Business Data Processing, DBMS - I - Practial, DBMS - II - Practial, Operating Systems - Practical, Structural Programing - Practical, Desktop Publishing - Practical, Auto CAD - Practical, Data Communication and Multimedia - Practical


PG - Master of Business Application (3 yrs) - Year of completion Apr 2008 - Part Time
Computer related Subjects in PG as per mark sheet
(6 comp subjects out of total 25 subjects)
Fundamentals of Computers, MIS, RDBMS, Software Engineering, Management of software projects, Emerging trends in IT


*FYI. Perhaps this is a typical and unique case. I have started my IT career after my schooling by getting on the job training, so there is an overlap between my UG education and my first 3 years (2002 - 2005). I worked 6 hours/day after my college hours for first 3 years.
*


----------



## ind2oz

shaikjalal said:


> Bokya,
> 
> I had applied for System analyst initially.. but they did not consider my exp as Software engineer and team lead.. due to this, of my 7yrs.. i could only claim 2 yrs.., Later I applied for appeal, which got turned down.. and they suggested changing Occ from system analyst to Analyst programmer, doing so.. all my experience would get considered which makes it 5yrs after deduction of 2 yrs..
> that is the summary ..


If it is for sure that by changing to Analyst programmer you will benefit, please go-ahead and do it now, by July if you have the assessment, you can apply as soon as the occupation ceiling are reset.


----------



## athar.dcsian

*No. of Years Redecued in ACS Letter*

Hi Guys,

Following is the letter that I received from ACS and they *reduced almost 4 years *from my experience even my first job was started after completion of Bachelor degree (ICT Major) in Dec 2004.

Can someone please guide what can the logic here to reduce this experience?

Regards,
Athar

=========================================================

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:

Your Master of Science from ABC University completed June 2010 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing

Your Bachelor of Computer of Science from XYZ University completed December 2004 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing

The following employment after November 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.

Position: Jr. QA Engineer
Dates: Mar 2005 - Feb 2006 (0yrs 11mths)

Position: Sr. QA Engineer
Dates: Mar 2006 - Jan 2007 (0yrs 10mths)

Position: Business Analyst
Dates: Jan 2007 - Sep 2008 (1yrs 8mths)

Position: QA Lead
Dates: Sep 2008 - Feb 2010 (1yrs 5mths)

Position: Business Analyst
Dates: Feb 2010 - Apr 2013 (3yrs 2mths)


----------



## dragoman

athar.dcsian said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Following is the letter that I received from ACS and they reduced almost 4 years from my experience even my first job was started after completion of Bachelor degree (ICT Major) in Dec 2004.
> 
> Can someone please guide what can the logic here to reduce this experience?
> 
> Regards,
> Athar
> 
> =========================================================
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Master of Science from ABC University completed June 2010 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing
> 
> Your Bachelor of Computer of Science from XYZ University completed December 2004 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> 
> The following employment after November 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Position: Jr. QA Engineer
> Dates: Mar 2005 - Feb 2006 (0yrs 11mths)
> 
> Position: Sr. QA Engineer
> Dates: Mar 2006 - Jan 2007 (0yrs 10mths)
> 
> Position: Business Analyst
> Dates: Jan 2007 - Sep 2008 (1yrs 8mths)
> 
> Position: QA Lead
> Dates: Sep 2008 - Feb 2010 (1yrs 5mths)
> 
> Position: Business Analyst
> Dates: Feb 2010 - Apr 2013 (3yrs 2mths)


Honestly no idea ... ideally it should be 2 yrs . 

May be they are now reducing 4yrs anyhow .. even with ict major closely related !


----------



## FerFrizzo

Guys,

Do you think ACS processing time will be the same for me (applying from Brazil) than the majority of you (from India)?

Cheers


----------



## dragoman

athar.dcsian said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Following is the letter that I received from ACS and they reduced almost 4 years from my experience even my first job was started after completion of Bachelor degree (ICT Major) in Dec 2004.
> 
> Can someone please guide what can the logic here to reduce this experience?
> 
> Regards,
> Athar
> 
> =========================================================
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Master of Science from ABC University completed June 2010 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing
> 
> Your Bachelor of Computer of Science from XYZ University completed December 2004 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> 
> The following employment after November 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Position: Jr. QA Engineer
> Dates: Mar 2005 - Feb 2006 (0yrs 11mths)
> 
> Position: Sr. QA Engineer
> Dates: Mar 2006 - Jan 2007 (0yrs 10mths)
> 
> Position: Business Analyst
> Dates: Jan 2007 - Sep 2008 (1yrs 8mths)
> 
> Position: QA Lead
> Dates: Sep 2008 - Feb 2010 (1yrs 5mths)
> 
> Position: Business Analyst
> Dates: Feb 2010 - Apr 2013 (3yrs 2mths)


When did u apply btw ? Looks like in april ?


----------



## bond_bhai

shaikjalal said:


> They will reduce 4 yrs from yours.. you should be able to make it with 10 points, provided your ref letter mentions your closely related occupation.. atleast 65% your tasks should match ANZSCO description.. else they will mention not related to nominated occupation and ignore the particular experience


Great. Thanks! I am screwed i guess, probably not make it thru


----------



## ind2oz

FerFrizzo said:


> Guys,
> 
> Do you think ACS processing time will be the same for me (applying from Brazil) than the majority of you (from India)?
> 
> Cheers


FerFrizzo,

The timeframe is not specific for India alone, this is universal time frame ACS has been following since last 4 months.


----------



## shaikjalal

bond_bhai said:


> Great. Thanks! I am screwed i guess, probably not make it thru


Y do you say so, what's ur age and ielts score ?


----------



## venkatasatya

Hi Guys,
I am planning to apply for the ACS skill assessment, below is my profile
> BE in Mechanical Engineering (Non ICT branch)
> 8 Yrs of experience in the Software industry 

Can you please help me to understand if i will still be qualified to get 15 (for 8+ yrs exp) & 15 (for Bachelors degree) points in my skilled employment and educational qualification categories respectively ?. or i will not be awarded any points at all for my educational qualification because it is not related to my skilled employment ?.


----------



## Bokya

venkatasatya said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am planning to apply for the ACS skill assessment, below is my profile
> > BE in Mechanical Engineering (Non ICT branch)
> > 8 Yrs of experience in the Software industry
> 
> Can you please help me to understand if i will still be qualified to get 15 (for 8+ yrs exp) & 15 (for Bachelors degree) points in my skilled employment and educational qualification categories respectively ?. or i will not be awarded any points at all for my educational qualification because it is not related to my skilled employment ?.


I think you will get 4/6 years deducted from your experience since you don't have ICT Major but you should get 15 points for your degree. You might have to do RPL since your degree is not related to ICT.


----------



## HarryAdd

athar.dcsian said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Following is the letter that I received from ACS and they *reduced almost 4 years *from my experience even my first job was started after completion of Bachelor degree (ICT Major) in Dec 2004.
> 
> Can someone please guide what can the logic here to reduce this experience?
> 
> Regards,
> Athar
> 
> =========================================================
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Master of Science from ABC University completed June 2010 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing
> 
> Your Bachelor of Computer of Science from XYZ University completed December 2004 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> 
> The following employment after November 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Position: Jr. QA Engineer
> Dates: Mar 2005 - Feb 2006 (0yrs 11mths)
> 
> Position: Sr. QA Engineer
> Dates: Mar 2006 - Jan 2007 (0yrs 10mths)
> 
> Position: Business Analyst
> Dates: Jan 2007 - Sep 2008 (1yrs 8mths)
> 
> Position: QA Lead
> Dates: Sep 2008 - Feb 2010 (1yrs 5mths)
> 
> Position: Business Analyst
> Dates: Feb 2010 - Apr 2013 (3yrs 2mths)


My guess is ACS deducted 4 years because you have applied for Business Analyst and your education background is computer science.... If you have done MBA, maybe then ACS would have deducted 2 instead of 4 years.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
ACS Submitted - 3 May 2013, ACS stage 4 - 8 May 2013, Result - Waiting (expecting in July)


----------



## cool_nax

athar.dcsian said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Following is the letter that I received from ACS and they *reduced almost 4 years *from my experience even my first job was started after completion of Bachelor degree (ICT Major) in Dec 2004.
> 
> Can someone please guide what can the logic here to reduce this experience?
> 
> Regards,
> Athar
> 
> =========================================================
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Master of Science from ABC University completed June 2010 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing
> 
> Your Bachelor of Computer of Science from XYZ University completed December 2004 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> 
> The following employment after November 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Position: Jr. QA Engineer
> Dates: Mar 2005 - Feb 2006 (0yrs 11mths)
> 
> Position: Sr. QA Engineer
> Dates: Mar 2006 - Jan 2007 (0yrs 10mths)
> 
> Position: Business Analyst
> Dates: Jan 2007 - Sep 2008 (1yrs 8mths)
> 
> Position: QA Lead
> Dates: Sep 2008 - Feb 2010 (1yrs 5mths)
> 
> Position: Business Analyst
> Dates: Feb 2010 - Apr 2013 (3yrs 2mths)


Hi Athar,

Can you please let us know when you had applied for ACS?.


----------



## athar.dcsian

HarryAdd said:


> My guess is ACS deducted 4 years because you have applied for Business Analyst and your education background is computer science.... If you have done MBA, maybe then ACS would have deducted 2 instead of 4 years.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ACS Submitted - 3 May 2013, ACS stage 4 - 8 May 2013, Result - Waiting (expecting in July)


This is ICT Business Analyst that's why atleast Bachelor degree (ICT Major) is required which I already have. MBA is not required for ICT Business Analyst.


----------



## athar.dcsian

cool_nax said:


> Hi Athar,
> 
> Can you please let us know when you had applied for ACS?.


I applied in April and it was re-validation application. I got result in around 6 weeks.


----------



## dragoman

athar.dcsian said:


> This is ICT Business Analyst that's why atleast Bachelor degree (ICT Major) is required which I already have. MBA is not required for ICT Business Analyst.


U should get this checked with acs.. i dont think anybody will have concrete answers ..


----------



## mdmk

Seniors... can someone help me?



mdmk said:


> Dear Seniors,
> I am new to this forum and I am in need of your advise regarding my years of employment which will be considered by ACS.
> 
> *Employment History*
> Company A - Software Engineer - Sep 2002 - March 2009
> Company B - Analyst(SE role) - April 2009 - May 2011
> Company C - Sr. Associate(SE role) - June 2011 - Present
> 
> I hope, my roles will suit for 'Software Engineer' occupation, All my jobs are closely related to this category.
> 
> *Education Details*
> 
> UG - Bachelor of commerce with Computer Application(3 yrs) - Year of completion Apr 2005 - Regular Stream
> Computer related Subjects in UG as per mark sheet
> (21comp subjects out of total 41 subjects)
> Introduction to IBM PC, Business Data Processing, DBMS - I, DBMS - II, Computer Fundamentals, Operating Systems, Structural Programing, Desktop Publishing, MS Office, Auto CAD, Project Report, Data COmmunication and multimedia, Introduction to IBM PC - Practical, Business Data Processing, DBMS - I - Practial, DBMS - II - Practial, Operating Systems - Practical, Structural Programing - Practical, Desktop Publishing - Practical, Auto CAD - Practical, Data Communication and Multimedia - Practical
> 
> 
> PG - Master of Business Application (3 yrs) - Year of completion Apr 2008 - Part Time
> Computer related Subjects in PG as per mark sheet
> (6 comp subjects out of total 25 subjects)
> Fundamentals of Computers, MIS, RDBMS, Software Engineering, Management of software projects, Emerging trends in IT
> 
> 
> *FYI. Perhaps this is a typical and unique case. I have started my IT career after my schooling by getting on the job training, so there is an overlap between my UG education and my first 3 years (2002 - 2005). I worked 6 hours/day after my college hours for first 3 years.
> *


----------



## Sunlight11

mdmk said:


> Seniors... can someone help me?


ACS will count your job experience before/during bachelor... put hours worked per week on the job cert... note that if the title of the job is 'Trainee' or 'Junior' they may not evaluate those,,,, so take this fact into consideration while preparing work cert.

For dissimilar Degree Title, there is a good chance that ACS might deduct 4 years in ur case ... ! ... As there has to be a certain number of Subjects in the degree that needs to be relevant to Software Development if they decide to deduct only 2 years... So EXACTLY which subjects come under SE into their eyes is not always clear...


----------



## abdulzak

athar.dcsian said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Following is the letter that I received from ACS and they reduced almost 4 years from my experience even my first job was started after completion of Bachelor degree (ICT Major) in Dec 2004.
> 
> Can someone please guide what can the logic here to reduce this experience?
> 
> Regards,
> Athar
> 
> =========================================================
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Master of Science from ABC University completed June 2010 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing
> 
> Your Bachelor of Computer of Science from XYZ University completed December 2004 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> 
> The following employment after November 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Position: Jr. QA Engineer
> Dates: Mar 2005 - Feb 2006 (0yrs 11mths)
> 
> Position: Sr. QA Engineer
> Dates: Mar 2006 - Jan 2007 (0yrs 10mths)
> 
> Position: Business Analyst
> Dates: Jan 2007 - Sep 2008 (1yrs 8mths)
> 
> Position: QA Lead
> Dates: Sep 2008 - Feb 2010 (1yrs 5mths)
> 
> Position: Business Analyst
> Dates: Feb 2010 - Apr 2013 (3yrs 2mths)


Hi athar,

The logic is so simple.. They deducted 4 years because your relevant job code title 261111 starts actually from 2007. Prior to 2007 you were working as QA engineer which is no where related to 261111. As per the current trend ACS needs To deduct 2 years related to 261111 That's why they deducted 2 years from 2007 to 2008 skipping 2005 and 2006 . Hope it clears.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## athar.dcsian

abdulzak said:


> Hi athar,
> 
> The logic is so simple.. They deducted 4 years because your relevant job code title 261111 starts actually from 2007. Prior to 2007 you were working as QA engineer which is no where related to 261111. As per the current trend ACS needs To deduct 2 years related to 261111 That's why they deducted 2 years from 2007 to 2008 skipping 2005 and 2006 . Hope it clears.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum



Thanks Abdulzak for the feedback.

I don't think this is the case. Firstly, as per my knowledge so far, title doesn't matter, JD matters more if it's matching with required % then experience counts. During my QA positions, I also performed Business Analyst related tasks and its mentioned on my reference letters. They are counting my experience after November 2008 which also have "QA Lead" title experience so this logic become invalid here.

Secondly, you said they deducted 2 years from 2007 - 2008 even when the title itself was Business Analyst. I can't believe this. How on earth it can be done?

So, as per your logic, having same title or different title ... experience will deduct!!!


----------



## bond_bhai

shaikjalal said:


> Y do you say so, what's ur age and ielts score ?


I am 31, 9.5 years exp and i am not sure if i can get above 7 in ielts


----------



## Sunlight11

athar.dcsian said:


> Thanks Abdulzak for the feedback.
> 
> I don't think this is the case. Firstly, as per my knowledge so far, title doesn't matter, JD matters more if it's matching with required % then experience counts. During my QA positions, I also performed Business Analyst related tasks and its mentioned on my reference letters. They are counting my experience after November 2008 which also have "QA Lead" title experience so this logic become invalid here.
> 
> Secondly, you said they deducted 2 years from 2007 - 2008 even when the title itself was Business Analyst. I can't believe this. How on earth it can be done?
> 
> So, as per your logic, having same title or different title ... experience will deduct!!!


Well one can not actually say that Job Title doesn't matter... Job description is obviously more important and at least 65%-70% relevant job duty can take that experience to the level of chosen occupation.... But as with everything.... these ACS things are evaluated by human beings and thus more common sense approach needs to be taken from our part while preparing the work docs... may be one assessor would STRICTLY adhere to the JD but another may be influenced by the Title as well... no one can really charge them for such occurrences ... 

An inquery into the matter with ACS may reveal a bit more...


----------



## dragoman

athar.dcsian said:


> Thanks Abdulzak for the feedback.
> 
> I don't think this is the case. Firstly, as per my knowledge so far, title doesn't matter, JD matters more if it's matching with required % then experience counts. During my QA positions, I also performed Business Analyst related tasks and its mentioned on my reference letters. They are counting my experience after November 2008 which also have "QA Lead" title experience so this logic become invalid here.
> 
> Secondly, you said they deducted 2 years from 2007 - 2008 even when the title itself was Business Analyst. I can't believe this. How on earth it can be done?
> 
> So, as per your logic, having same title or different title ... experience will deduct!!!


Did they mention anywhere that this job period is not relevant to ur job code or doesnt have sufficient details ?


----------



## athar.dcsian

dragoman said:


> Did they mention anywhere that this job period is not relevant to ur job code or doesnt have sufficient details ?


Hi Dgragoman,

They didn't mention such details anywhere. They sent me a reply on same subject which is as follows:

================================================

In regards to your result letter, please note that *all your experience have been considered and is all closely related *to your nominated ANZSCO code.

The date provided in your skill assessment result letter is *the date you have met the ACS requirements which is November 2008*.

http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/...f-Criteria.pdf


We are now however required by the Department of Immigration to report on the letter the date in which you have been deemed to reach the appropriate skilled level for your nominated occupation.

After this date you may be able to claim points for your experience with the Department of Immigration – please contact them for further information.
================================================

Do you think I should apply by claiming whole experience? At one point, they are saying the whole experience is closely related to my nominated occupation and in other statement saying I can only claim after Nov 2008. 

I am confused. If I don't claim whole experience I will be at 55 points. Please advise.

Regards,
Athar


----------



## dragoman

athar.dcsian said:


> Hi Dgragoman,
> 
> They didn't mention such details anywhere. They sent me a reply on same subject which is as follows:
> 
> ================================================
> 
> In regards to your result letter, please note that all your experience have been considered and is all closely related to your nominated ANZSCO code.
> 
> The date provided in your skill assessment result letter is the date you have met the ACS requirements which is November 2008.
> 
> http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/...f-Criteria.pdf
> 
> We are now however required by the Department of Immigration to report on the letter the date in which you have been deemed to reach the appropriate skilled level for your nominated occupation.
> 
> After this date you may be able to claim points for your experience with the Department of Immigration &#150; please contact them for further information.
> ================================================
> 
> Do you think I should apply by claiming whole experience? At one point, they are saying the whole experience is closely related to my nominated occupation and in other statement saying I can only claim after Nov 2008.
> 
> I am confused. If I don't claim whole experience I will be at 55 points. Please advise.
> 
> Regards,
> Athar


The only thing u can ask is y they deducted 4 instead of 2 ? That might help .


----------



## athar.dcsian

dragoman said:


> The only thing u can ask is y they deducted 4 instead of 2 ? That might help .


Yeah I am going to send an email to inquire about this. I will update here as well whatever they reply.


----------



## dragoman

athar.dcsian said:


> Yeah I am going to send an email to inquire about this. I will update here as well whatever they reply.


As per ACS guidelines , the following you should have studied for ICT Business Analyst . 

Example of units undertaken in higher education qualifications:

Business System Planning, Business Process Reengineering, Object Oriented Design and Development, 
Data Base Modelling, eCommerce, Business Intelligence, Knowledge Management, Quality Management, 
IS Project Management.

Did you study topics as stated above ? If not this can be the reason , although I hope the best for you mate ! 

Dragoman


----------



## noobrex

My ACS which I filled on 12th march moved to stage 3 from 4, I re- submitted the doc. Any idea when will they provide result


----------



## dragoman

noobrex said:


> My ACS which I filled on 12th march moved to stage 3 from 4, I re- submitted the doc. Any idea when will they provide result


Depends wat kind of doc was asked . I think in 2 - 3 days .


----------



## dragoman

noobrex said:


> My ACS which I filled on 12th march moved to stage 3 from 4, I re- submitted the doc. Any idea when will they provide result


But you have already filed your EOI , as per your signature based on your old ACS result . Why do you want the new result now ? 

Dragoman


----------



## samysunny

Any one got their assessments after 15 march?


----------



## abdulzak

Not yet Samsunny, applied on 16th march.. Hopefully by Wednesday ..

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## HarryAdd

Is there anyone who has submitted ACS assessment application in the 1st week of May?


----------



## ind2oz

venkatasatya said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am planning to apply for the ACS skill assessment, below is my profile
> > BE in Mechanical Engineering (Non ICT branch)
> > 8 Yrs of experience in the Software industry
> 
> Can you please help me to understand if i will still be qualified to get 15 (for 8+ yrs exp) & 15 (for Bachelors degree) points in my skilled employment and educational qualification categories respectively ?. or i will not be awarded any points at all for my educational qualification because it is not related to my skilled employment ?.


Venkat,

since you have non ICT degree. Hence you need to apply RPL application, for which ACS would need 6 years of work experience in the nominated profession to qualify. So ACS would issue a letter stating after six years would be considered. 

Now while we discuss on points, it is for sure that you shall get 15 for BE,Mech. But its is not clear weather DIAC would consider your 8 years or 2 years of experience. Its too early to comment on that. May be in the month of july any one will be able to give a clear picture.


----------



## ind2oz

noobrex said:


> My ACS which I filled on 12th march moved to stage 3 from 4, I re- submitted the doc. Any idea when will they provide result


noobex 

your signature says that you got your positive assessment in the month of may and applied for Vic SS on 22 may .....can you explain, why is this review


----------



## noobrex

dragoman said:


> But you have already filed your EOI , as per your signature based on your old ACS result . Why do you want the new result now ?
> 
> Dragoman


I filed for additional exp


----------



## noobrex

ind2oz said:


> noobex
> 
> your signature says that you got your positive assessment in the month of may and applied for Vic SS on 22 may .....can you explain, why is this review


I need addition of exp


----------



## shyam

Hi Guys,

Can someone please help me on my below queries.

I have done my B-Tech in Electronics and communication engineering and 
Masters in Information Systems in Australia which I believe is a ICT major for 2 years. Below are my subjects for 4 semester respectively

System management overview
Systems development overview
Programming principles

Database development and management
Digital telecommunications and networks
Information system management

Knowledge management
Data mining
Electronic commerce-a global perpective

Information systems project planning and management
Informatics, culture and communication
Developing e-commerce solutions

Since Dec 2008 till date, i was working as a Datawarehousing specialist and working as a business objects tool with the company role IT consultant, responsibilities as Business Objects Developer and since Sep 2012 as a Team Lead along with Business Objects Developer

Earlier, i had the assessment +ve for 2 years but it was valid only till March 2013, so i had to apply again and i did and waiting.

What will be the ACS assessment? Will it reduce my experience?

Please shed some light. thanks in advance.


----------



## dragoman

noobrex said:


> I filed for additional exp


Actually ur exp will be reduced now .. use ur last yr skill assesment only 

Dragoman


----------



## dragoman

shyam said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can someone please help me on my below queries.
> 
> I have done my B-Tech in Electronics and communication engineering and
> Masters in Information Systems in Australia which I believe is a ICT major for 2 years. Below are my subjects for 4 semester respectively
> 
> System management overview
> Systems development overview
> Programming principles
> 
> Database development and management
> Digital telecommunications and networks
> Information system management
> 
> Knowledge management
> Data mining
> Electronic commerce-a global perpective
> 
> Information systems project planning and management
> Informatics, culture and communication
> Developing e-commerce solutions
> 
> Since Dec 2008 till date, i was working as a Datawarehousing specialist and working as a business objects tool with the company role IT consultant, responsibilities as Business Objects Developer and since Sep 2012 as a Team Lead along with Business Objects Developer
> 
> Earlier, i had the assessment +ve for 2 years but it was valid only till March 2013, so i had to apply again and i did and waiting.
> 
> What will be the ACS assessment? Will it reduce my experience?
> 
> Please shed some light. thanks in advance.


For wat job code u r applying ? If u apply for BA they will reduce 2 yrs else 4yrs for other codes based on ur academics and my judgement . 

Rest u never know with acs now


----------



## venuhunev

Anyone applied after 20th March received reply from ACS ? I applied on 21st March and stage 4 on 27th March...


----------



## anujmalhotra262

dragoman said:


> For wat job code u r applying ? If u apply for BA they will reduce 2 yrs else 4yrs for other codes based on ur academics and my judgement .
> 
> Rest u never know with acs now


Hi Dragmon, Why ACS will reduce his experience by 2 yrs if he applies for BA role and 4 Yrs for any other role like Developer Programmer etc? Is there any criteria which ACS is following to deal with such cases?


----------



## ind2oz

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Hi Dragmon, Why ACS will reduce his experience by 2 yrs if he applies for BA role and 4 Yrs for any other role like Developer Programmer etc? Is there any criteria which ACS is following to deal with such cases?


Anuj,

refer this doc, probably you might get some clarity.

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf


----------



## dragoman

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Hi Dragmon, Why ACS will reduce his experience by 2 yrs if he applies for BA role and 4 Yrs for any other role like Developer Programmer etc? Is there any criteria which ACS is following to deal with such cases?



Not Such cases , any case now as ACS changed the rules from 16th April 2013 and got it applied for the reports issued since 1st may 2013 .

You can loose from 2-8 yrs of exp based on your ICT Degree and how closely its related to your occupation code . Although only hope at the moment is DIAC , who might consider all our exp , BUT actually DIAC only wanted ACS to enforce this new rule. So atleast I have no hopes from them .

And the worst part is people like me also got affected who applied in March 2013 who had no idea of these new rules coming in April .

Dragoman


----------



## divyap

ind2oz said:


> Anuj,
> 
> refer this doc, probably you might get some clarity.
> 
> 
> 
> Where in the document has it been mentioned that "x no of years will be reduced"?
> 
> It seems you have made up your mind that x no of years will be reduced and by looking at your other posts you have already adapted to life without those reduced no of years. pity on you.
> 
> I assure you no no. of years of exp will be reduced and you can claim points for your entire no. of years experience. You just have to think and just have to be brave.
> 
> Thanks and Regards.


----------



## Sunlight11

divyap said:


> ind2oz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anuj,
> 
> refer this doc, probably you might get some clarity.
> 
> 
> 
> Where in the document has it been mentioned that "x no of years will be reduced"?
> 
> It seems you have made up your mind that x no of years will be reduced and by looking at your other posts you have already adapted to life without those reduced no of years. pity on you.
> 
> I assure you no no. of years of exp will be reduced and you can claim points for your entire no. of years experience. You just have to think and just have to be brave.
> 
> 
> 
> Well thats a pretty bold statement to make while the Visa fee is $3060 and in case EOI point increases from CO's calculated points, one may looking for a 3 year blockade on further application.
> 
> ACS now days putting up a date clearly saying after WHICH date the applicant would be able to claim points for SKILLED work experience... After such a clear cut explanation form them (infact it is DIAC who asked ACS to follow such policy as was replied by ACS to one applicant), there shouldn't be any reason to overclaim in the EOI... UNLESS AND UNTIL we do not have concrete assurance from DIAC that they gonna follow the old policy.... claiming full experience points equates to total gambling.
Click to expand...


----------



## ind2oz

Divya.

Well well well...

I would ask you to revisit my various posts.

Well let me make it clear ---Me and others have been always communicating that ACS would not consider the experiance required to meet the elgibiliy. New ACS letters says the experiance after meeting the criteria would be valid one. And none of us are clear how will DIAC treat this experience, it must be clear by july last week.

Its too early to get into debate now.

To be frank I deserve your pitty, afterall I am burning my poket.


----------



## dragoman

ind2oz said:


> Divya.
> 
> Well well well...
> 
> I would ask you to revisit my various posts.
> 
> Well let me make it clear ---Me and others have been always communicating that ACS would not consider the experiance required to meet the elgibiliy. New ACS letters says the experiance after meeting the criteria would be valid one. And none of us are clear how will DIAC treat this experience, it must be clear by july last week.
> 
> Its too early to get into debate now.
> 
> To be frank I deserve your pitty, afterall I am burning my poket.



I read a post on this forum or some other forum in which DIAC did reply to him that only experience considered after the date mentioned in ACS skills letter will be considered and not the whole experience.

May it was Chetu , chinnubanglore ..... can;t recall. May be someone can help in finding that post.

Dragoman


----------



## josephjt

*Got my invite today, Phew!*

Hi Guys, I got my invite today after a long long wait with the ACS results.

Here is one thing i noticed while i was filling out the form for the visa application. Unlike EOI, it does not ask you if your experience was relevant or not, It has a another question in there which asks how many years of relevant experience you have in the nominated job code. This is far less confusing than the EOI where the system calculates the experience for you.

JJT


----------



## jojoeh

shyam said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can someone please help me on my below queries.
> 
> I have done my B-Tech in Electronics and communication engineering and
> Masters in Information Systems in Australia which I believe is a ICT major for 2 years. Below are my subjects for 4 semester respectively
> 
> System management overview
> Systems development overview
> Programming principles
> 
> Database development and management
> Digital telecommunications and networks
> Information system management
> 
> Knowledge management
> Data mining
> Electronic commerce-a global perpective
> 
> Information systems project planning and management
> Informatics, culture and communication
> Developing e-commerce solutions
> 
> Since Dec 2008 till date, i was working as a Datawarehousing specialist and working as a business objects tool with the company role IT consultant, responsibilities as Business Objects Developer and since Sep 2012 as a Team Lead along with Business Objects Developer
> 
> Earlier, i had the assessment +ve for 2 years but it was valid only till March 2013, so i had to apply again and i did and waiting.
> 
> What will be the ACS assessment? Will it reduce my experience?
> 
> Please shed some light. thanks in advance.


Hi, would you mind letting me know what job code you got positive assessment on? I am also working on business objects tool and a little bit confused what job code to apply.

Thanks,
Julianto


----------



## shyam

dragoman said:


> For wat job code u r applying ? If u apply for BA they will reduce 2 yrs else 4yrs for other codes based on ur academics and my judgement .
> 
> Rest u never know with acs now


Thank you for the replies.

I have applied for ANZCO code 261313 Software engineer. Hoping my total Yrs of Experience to recognised.


----------



## mini2ran

As per the previous posts, many forum members has applied for 189 with out considering the ACS after date logic. Any update from those members, did CO raise any concerns or granted the visa?


----------



## jayptl

Hi guys

Finally SOL displayed for 2013


*Occupations removed from the SOL
ANZSCO Code Occupation
251511 Hospital Pharmacist
251513 Retail Pharmacist
323111 Aircraft Maintenance Engineer (Avionics)
323112 Aircraft Maintenance Engineer (Mechanical)
323113 Aircraft Maintenance Engineer (Structures)

Occupations on the SOL from 1 July 2013
ANZSCO Code Occupation
133111 Construction Project Manager
133112 Project Builder
133211 Engineering Manager
133513 Production Manager (Mining)
134111 Child Care Centre Manager
134211 Medical Administrator
134212 Nursing Clinical Director
134213 Primary Health Organisation Manager
134214 Welfare Centre Manager
221111 Accountant (General)
221112 Management Accountant
221113 Taxation Accountant
221213 External Auditor
221214 Internal Auditor
224111 Actuary
224511 Land Economist
224512 Valuer
231212 Ship's Engineer
231213 Ship's Master
231214 Ship's Officer
232111 Architect
232112 Landscape Architect
232213 Cartographer
232214 Other Spatial Scientist
232212 Surveyor
232611 Urban and Regional Planner
233111 Chemical Engineer
233112 Materials Engineer
233211 Civil Engineer
233212 Geotechnical Engineer
233213 Quantity Surveyor
233214 Structural Engineer
233215 Transport Engineer
233311 Electrical Engineer
233411 Electronics Engineer
233511 Industrial Engineer
233512 Mechanical Engineer
233513 Production or Plant Engineer
233611 Mining Engineer (Excluding Petroleum)
233612 Petroleum Engineer
233911 Aeronautical Engineer
233912 Agricultural Engineer
233913 Biomedical Engineer
233914 Engineering Technologist
233915 Environmental Engineer
233916 Naval Architect
234111 Agricultural Consultant
234112 Agricultural Scientist
234113 Forester
234611 Medical Laboratory Scientist
234711 Veterinarian
234912 Metallurgist
234914 Physicist (Medical Physicist only)
241111 Early Childhood (Pre-Primary School) Teacher
241411 Secondary School Teacher
241511 Special Needs Teacher
241512 Teacher of the Hearing Impaired
241513 Teacher of the Sight Impaired
241599 Special Education Teachers nec
251211 Medical Diagnostic Radiographer
251212 Medical Radiation Therapist
251213 Nuclear Medicine Technologist
251214 Sonographer
251311 Environmental Health Officer
251312 Occupational Health and Safety Advisor
251411 Optometrist
252111 Chiropractor
252112 Osteopath
252311 Dental Specialist
252312 Dentist
252411 Occupational Therapist
252511 Physiotherapist
252611 Podiatrist
252712 Speech Pathologist
253111 General Medical Practitioner
253211 Anaesthetist
253311 Specialist Physician (General Medicine)
253312 Cardiologist
253313 Clinical Haematologist
253314 Medical Oncologist
253315 Endocrinologist
253316 Gastroenterologist
253317 Intensive Care Specialist
253318 Neurologist
253321 Paediatrician
253322 Renal Medicine Specialist
253323 Rheumatologist
253324 Thoracic Medicine Specialist
253399 Specialist Physicians nec
253411 Psychiatrist
253511 Surgeon (General)
253512 Cardiothoracic Surgeon
253513 Neurosurgeon
253514 Orthopaedic Surgeon
253515 Otorhinolaryngologist
253516 Paediatric Surgeon
253517 Plastic and Reconstructive Surgeon
253518 Urologist
253521 Vascular Surgeon
253911 Dermatologist
253912 Emergency Medicine Specialist
253913 Obstetrician and Gynaecologist
253914 Ophthalmologist
253915 Pathologist
253917 Diagnostic and Interventional Radiologist
253918 Radiation Oncologist
253999 Medical Practitioners nec
254111 Midwife
254411 Nurse Practitioner
254412 Registered Nurse (Aged Care)
254413 Registered Nurse (Child and Family Health)
254414 Registered Nurse (Community Health)
254415 Registered Nurse (Critical Care and Emergency)
254416 Registered Nurse (Development Disability)
254417 Registered Nurse (Disability and Rehabilitation)
254418 Registered Nurse (Medical)
254421 Registered Nurse (Medical Practice)
254422 Registered Nurse (Mental Health)
254423 Registered Nurse (Perioperative)
254424 Registered Nurse (Surgical)
254499 Registered Nurse nec
261111 ICT business Analyst
261112 Systems Analyst
261311 Analyst Programmer
261312 Developer Programmer
261313 Software Engineer
263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer
263311 Telecommunications Engineer
263312 Telecommunications Network Engineer
271111 Barrister
271311 Solicitor
272311 Clinical Psychologist
272312 Educational Psychologist
272313 Organisational Psychologist
272314 Psychotherapist
272399 Psychologists nec
272511 Social Worker
312211 Civil Engineering Draftsperson
312212 Civil Engineering Technician
312311 Electrical Engineering Draftsperson
312312 Electrical Engineering Technician
313211 Radio Communications Technician
313212 Telecommunications Field Engineer
313213 Telecommunications Network Planner
313214 Telecommunications Technical Officer or Technologist
321111 Automotive Electrician
321211 Motor Mechanic (General)
321212 Diesel Motor Mechanic
321213 Motorcycle Mechanic
321214 Small Engine Mechanic
322211 Sheetmetal Trades Worker
322311 Metal Fabricator
322312 Pressure Welder
322313 Welder (First Class)
323211 Fitter (General)
323212 Fitter and Turner
323213 Fitter-Welder
323214 Metal Machinist (First Class)
323313 Locksmith
331112 Stonemason
331211 Carpenter and Joiner
331212 Carpenter
331213 Joiner
332211 Painting trades workers
333111 Glazier
333211 Fibrous Plasterer
333212 Solid Plasterer
334111 Plumber (General)
334112 Airconditioning and Mechanical Services Plumber
334113 Drainer
334114 Gasfitter
334115 Roof plumber
341111 Electrician (General)
341112 Electrician (Special Class)
341113 Lift Mechanic
342111 Airconditioning and Refrigeration Mechanic
342211 Electrical Linesworker
342212 Technical Cable Jointer
342313 Electronic Equipment Trades Worker
342314 Electronic Instrument Trades Worker (General)
342315 Electronic Instrument Trades Worker (Special Class)
399111 Boat Builder and Repairer
399112 Shipwright
411211 Dental Hygienist
411212 Dental Prosthetist
411213 Dental Technician
411214 Dental Therapist*


----------



## koleth

Hi,
Do you have any idea how long it will take to receive the letter after the stage is "In progress"?



josephjt said:


> Hi Guys, I got my invite today after a long long wait with the ACS results.
> 
> Here is one thing i noticed while i was filling out the form for the visa application. Unlike EOI, it does not ask you if your experience was relevant or not, It has a another question in there which asks how many years of relevant experience you have in the nominated job code. This is far less confusing than the EOI where the system calculates the experience for you.
> 
> JJT


----------



## abdulzak

koleth said:


> Hi,
> Do you have any idea how long it will take to receive the letter after the stage is "In progress"?


Hi Koleth,

It takes just hours to maximum 1 day to receive the final assessment.

May i know when did u apply for ACS assessment and when it turned to In progress?


----------



## anujmalhotra262

jayptl said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Finally SOL displayed for 2013
> 
> 
> *Occupations removed from the SOL
> ANZSCO Code Occupation
> 251511 Hospital Pharmacist
> 251513 Retail Pharmacist
> 323111 Aircraft Maintenance Engineer (Avionics)
> 323112 Aircraft Maintenance Engineer (Mechanical)
> 323113 Aircraft Maintenance Engineer (Structures)
> 
> Occupations on the SOL from 1 July 2013
> ANZSCO Code Occupation
> 133111 Construction Project Manager
> 133112 Project Builder
> 133211 Engineering Manager
> 133513 Production Manager (Mining)
> 134111 Child Care Centre Manager
> 134211 Medical Administrator
> 134212 Nursing Clinical Director
> 134213 Primary Health Organisation Manager
> 134214 Welfare Centre Manager
> 221111 Accountant (General)
> 221112 Management Accountant
> 221113 Taxation Accountant
> 221213 External Auditor
> 221214 Internal Auditor
> 224111 Actuary
> 224511 Land Economist
> 224512 Valuer
> 231212 Ship's Engineer
> 231213 Ship's Master
> 231214 Ship's Officer
> 232111 Architect
> 232112 Landscape Architect
> 232213 Cartographer
> 232214 Other Spatial Scientist
> 232212 Surveyor
> 232611 Urban and Regional Planner
> 233111 Chemical Engineer
> 233112 Materials Engineer
> 233211 Civil Engineer
> 233212 Geotechnical Engineer
> 233213 Quantity Surveyor
> 233214 Structural Engineer
> 233215 Transport Engineer
> 233311 Electrical Engineer
> 233411 Electronics Engineer
> 233511 Industrial Engineer
> 233512 Mechanical Engineer
> 233513 Production or Plant Engineer
> 233611 Mining Engineer (Excluding Petroleum)
> 233612 Petroleum Engineer
> 233911 Aeronautical Engineer
> 233912 Agricultural Engineer
> 233913 Biomedical Engineer
> 233914 Engineering Technologist
> 233915 Environmental Engineer
> 233916 Naval Architect
> 234111 Agricultural Consultant
> 234112 Agricultural Scientist
> 234113 Forester
> 234611 Medical Laboratory Scientist
> 234711 Veterinarian
> 234912 Metallurgist
> 234914 Physicist (Medical Physicist only)
> 241111 Early Childhood (Pre-Primary School) Teacher
> 241411 Secondary School Teacher
> 241511 Special Needs Teacher
> 241512 Teacher of the Hearing Impaired
> 241513 Teacher of the Sight Impaired
> 241599 Special Education Teachers nec
> 251211 Medical Diagnostic Radiographer
> 251212 Medical Radiation Therapist
> 251213 Nuclear Medicine Technologist
> 251214 Sonographer
> 251311 Environmental Health Officer
> 251312 Occupational Health and Safety Advisor
> 251411 Optometrist
> 252111 Chiropractor
> 252112 Osteopath
> 252311 Dental Specialist
> 252312 Dentist
> 252411 Occupational Therapist
> 252511 Physiotherapist
> 252611 Podiatrist
> 252712 Speech Pathologist
> 253111 General Medical Practitioner
> 253211 Anaesthetist
> 253311 Specialist Physician (General Medicine)
> 253312 Cardiologist
> 253313 Clinical Haematologist
> 253314 Medical Oncologist
> 253315 Endocrinologist
> 253316 Gastroenterologist
> 253317 Intensive Care Specialist
> 253318 Neurologist
> 253321 Paediatrician
> 253322 Renal Medicine Specialist
> 253323 Rheumatologist
> 253324 Thoracic Medicine Specialist
> 253399 Specialist Physicians nec
> 253411 Psychiatrist
> 253511 Surgeon (General)
> 253512 Cardiothoracic Surgeon
> 253513 Neurosurgeon
> 253514 Orthopaedic Surgeon
> 253515 Otorhinolaryngologist
> 253516 Paediatric Surgeon
> 253517 Plastic and Reconstructive Surgeon
> 253518 Urologist
> 253521 Vascular Surgeon
> 253911 Dermatologist
> 253912 Emergency Medicine Specialist
> 253913 Obstetrician and Gynaecologist
> 253914 Ophthalmologist
> 253915 Pathologist
> 253917 Diagnostic and Interventional Radiologist
> 253918 Radiation Oncologist
> 253999 Medical Practitioners nec
> 254111 Midwife
> 254411 Nurse Practitioner
> 254412 Registered Nurse (Aged Care)
> 254413 Registered Nurse (Child and Family Health)
> 254414 Registered Nurse (Community Health)
> 254415 Registered Nurse (Critical Care and Emergency)
> 254416 Registered Nurse (Development Disability)
> 254417 Registered Nurse (Disability and Rehabilitation)
> 254418 Registered Nurse (Medical)
> 254421 Registered Nurse (Medical Practice)
> 254422 Registered Nurse (Mental Health)
> 254423 Registered Nurse (Perioperative)
> 254424 Registered Nurse (Surgical)
> 254499 Registered Nurse nec
> 261111 ICT business Analyst
> 261112 Systems Analyst
> 261311 Analyst Programmer
> 261312 Developer Programmer
> 261313 Software Engineer
> 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer
> 263311 Telecommunications Engineer
> 263312 Telecommunications Network Engineer
> 271111 Barrister
> 271311 Solicitor
> 272311 Clinical Psychologist
> 272312 Educational Psychologist
> 272313 Organisational Psychologist
> 272314 Psychotherapist
> 272399 Psychologists nec
> 272511 Social Worker
> 312211 Civil Engineering Draftsperson
> 312212 Civil Engineering Technician
> 312311 Electrical Engineering Draftsperson
> 312312 Electrical Engineering Technician
> 313211 Radio Communications Technician
> 313212 Telecommunications Field Engineer
> 313213 Telecommunications Network Planner
> 313214 Telecommunications Technical Officer or Technologist
> 321111 Automotive Electrician
> 321211 Motor Mechanic (General)
> 321212 Diesel Motor Mechanic
> 321213 Motorcycle Mechanic
> 321214 Small Engine Mechanic
> 322211 Sheetmetal Trades Worker
> 322311 Metal Fabricator
> 322312 Pressure Welder
> 322313 Welder (First Class)
> 323211 Fitter (General)
> 323212 Fitter and Turner
> 323213 Fitter-Welder
> 323214 Metal Machinist (First Class)
> 323313 Locksmith
> 331112 Stonemason
> 331211 Carpenter and Joiner
> 331212 Carpenter
> 331213 Joiner
> 332211 Painting trades workers
> 333111 Glazier
> 333211 Fibrous Plasterer
> 333212 Solid Plasterer
> 334111 Plumber (General)
> 334112 Airconditioning and Mechanical Services Plumber
> 334113 Drainer
> 334114 Gasfitter
> 334115 Roof plumber
> 341111 Electrician (General)
> 341112 Electrician (Special Class)
> 341113 Lift Mechanic
> 342111 Airconditioning and Refrigeration Mechanic
> 342211 Electrical Linesworker
> 342212 Technical Cable Jointer
> 342313 Electronic Equipment Trades Worker
> 342314 Electronic Instrument Trades Worker (General)
> 342315 Electronic Instrument Trades Worker (Special Class)
> 399111 Boat Builder and Repairer
> 399112 Shipwright
> 411211 Dental Hygienist
> 411212 Dental Prosthetist
> 411213 Dental Technician
> 411214 Dental Therapist*


Can you share the link from where you copied this.. I am using below mentioned link however, it is showing the old list for 2012..

Skilled Occupation Lists (Formerly Known as Form 1121i)


----------



## Mroks

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Can you share the link from where you copied this.. I am using below mentioned link however, it is showing the old list for 2012..
> 
> Skilled Occupation Lists (Formerly Known as Form 1121i)


Skilled Occupation List - 1 July 2013


----------



## seny005

Thanks for sharing it.

Happy.., 263111 continue in the list.


----------



## starwars123

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Can you share the link from where you copied this.. I am using below mentioned link however, it is showing the old list for 2012..
> 
> Skilled Occupation Lists (Formerly Known as Form 1121i)


Hi ICT Security Analyst not there ?


----------



## Mroks

starwars123 said:


> Hi ICT Security Analyst not there ?


Was not part of SOL for 2012-13.
Should be in CSOL - 2013-2014 which is not declared yet.


----------



## starwars123

Mroks said:


> Was not part of SOL for 2012-13.
> Should be in CSOL - 2013-2014 which is not declared yet.


Yes csol 2 sorry  BTW saw that you have appliedfir vic ss. Any idea how much time taken for getting ss approval and the funds requirement? Sorry just trying to gather details since i need to applyfor vic ss as well.


----------



## noobrex

Mroks said:


> Was not part of SOL for 2012-13.
> Should be in CSOL - 2013-2014 which is not declared yet.


Mrocks - When will the CSOl come out ?


----------



## noobrex

starwars123 said:


> Yes csol 2 sorry  BTW saw that you have appliedfir vic ss. Any idea how much time taken for getting ss approval and the funds requirement? Sorry just trying to gather details since i need to applyfor vic ss as well.


They take 4 months and i dont think there is a need to declared any funds ? Do they Mroks correct me if I am wrong ?


----------



## Mroks

noobrex said:


> They take 4 months and i dont think there is a need to declared any funds ? Do they Mroks correct me if I am wrong ?


You are right Noobrex, there is no need of proof for declared funds at Victoria. Seems ACT is the only state which asks for proof of funds.


----------



## jayptl

According to new news in smh, there is no change of policy in 2013-14 program year...

but, of course, they tap on flow of IT guys..


----------



## samysunny

Anyone got their assessments submitted after march 15?


----------



## starwars123

noobrex said:


> They take 4 months and i dont think there is a need to declared any funds ? Do they Mroks correct me if I am wrong ?


 Thanks. So if i have 55 points without ss. I can still submit eoi citing ss?


----------



## Mroks

starwars123 said:


> Thanks. So if i have 55 points without ss. I can still submit eoi citing ss?


You can submit your EOI.


----------



## mdmk

Hi All,

May I know under which category I will fall based on my education?

ICT Major - Closely related to the nominated occupation Skills
- 2 year relevant to ANZSCO
ICT Major - NOT closely related to the nominated occupation - 4 years relevant to ANZSCO
ICT Minor - Closely related to the nominated occupation - 5 years relevant to ANZSCO
ICT Minor - NOT closely related to the nominated occupation - 6 years relevant to ANZSCO





mdmk said:


> Dear Seniors,
> I am new to this forum and I am in need of your advise regarding my years of employment which will be considered by ACS.
> 
> *Employment History*
> Company A - Software Engineer - Sep 2002 - March 2009
> Company B - Analyst(SE role) - April 2009 - May 2011
> Company C - Sr. Associate(SE role) - June 2011 - Present
> 
> I hope, my roles will suit for 'Software Engineer' occupation, All my jobs are closely related to this category.
> 
> *Education Details*
> 
> UG - Bachelor of commerce with Computer Application(3 yrs) - Year of completion Apr 2005 - Regular Stream
> Computer related Subjects in UG as per mark sheet
> (21comp subjects out of total 41 subjects)
> Introduction to IBM PC, Business Data Processing, DBMS - I, DBMS - II, Computer Fundamentals, Operating Systems, Structural Programing, Desktop Publishing, MS Office, Auto CAD, Project Report, Data COmmunication and multimedia, Introduction to IBM PC - Practical, Business Data Processing, DBMS - I - Practial, DBMS - II - Practial, Operating Systems - Practical, Structural Programing - Practical, Desktop Publishing - Practical, Auto CAD - Practical, Data Communication and Multimedia - Practical
> 
> 
> PG - Master of Business Application (3 yrs) - Year of completion Apr 2008 - Part Time
> Computer related Subjects in PG as per mark sheet
> (6 comp subjects out of total 25 subjects)
> Fundamentals of Computers, MIS, RDBMS, Software Engineering, Management of software projects, Emerging trends in IT
> 
> 
> *FYI. Perhaps this is a typical and unique case. I have started my IT career after my schooling by getting on the job training, so there is an overlap between my UG education and my first 3 years (2002 - 2005). I worked 6 hours/day after my college hours for first 3 years.
> *


----------



## shadyrobin

rvijay said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got positive assessment from ACS after a long wait.
> Applied - 15th March, Stage 4 - In Progress - 30 May; Result : 31 May.
> Mode : RPL, Lost 6 years.
> 
> All the best to those who are waiting...
> 
> Vijay



Congrats Vijay..!!


Would you be able to guide me in preparing the RPL plz.. I have been given the option by ACS to change my application type to RPL. It would be helpful if you can email me some sample RPL applications if you have. 

I also have these queries:
1) The RPL form template on ACS website asks for client details like name, trading name etc. I wanted to check if this will be kept confidential or my employer would be called to verify these details. Sharing client details may put my job on risk and just being curious to check on the confidentiality for sharing the information.
2) What kind of project evidence is required to support my reports as "Evidence of applying claimed knowledge to a working situation"? I may not be able to provide any project document again due to confidentiality clause in my employment.

Quick response on this query woule be highly appreciated..

Thanks,
Shady


----------



## shadyrobin

Hi Noobrex and All 
Could anyone of you please help me with my above post queries and RPL application preparation?


----------



## shadyrobin

my email id: raj undrscr nitjam @ yahoo dot com

sorry for these staggered and partial posts


----------



## Mroks

noobrex said:


> Mrocks - When will the CSOl come out ?


Last year it came out on 1st July 2012.


----------



## rvijay

shadyrobin said:


> Congrats Vijay..!!
> 
> 
> Would you be able to guide me in preparing the RPL plz.. I have been given the option by ACS to change my application type to RPL. It would be helpful if you can email me some sample RPL applications if you have.
> 
> I also have these queries:
> 1) The RPL form template on ACS website asks for client details like name, trading name etc. I wanted to check if this will be kept confidential or my employer would be called to verify these details. Sharing client details may put my job on risk and just being curious to check on the confidentiality for sharing the information.
> 2) What kind of project evidence is required to support my reports as "Evidence of applying claimed knowledge to a working situation"? I may not be able to provide any project document again due to confidentiality clause in my employment.
> 
> Quick response on this query woule be highly appreciated..
> 
> Thanks,
> Shady


Yes they would ask you for those details. Do you think it would be a problem to furnish those? I have done so, am not too sure if ACS will do a background check..In my opinion it should not be a problem to furnish details. You are not going to give details on detailed design or software architecture for instance, but just what the project is about, what your role was, what did u do special what was the outcome etc..i will share a template with you, go through that and see if u can come up with something similar to that.


----------



## ind2oz

mdmk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> May I know under which category I will fall based on my education?
> 
> ICT Major - Closely related to the nominated occupation Skills
> - 2 year relevant to ANZSCO
> ICT Major - NOT closely related to the nominated occupation - 4 years relevant to ANZSCO
> ICT Minor - Closely related to the nominated occupation - 5 years relevant to ANZSCO
> ICT Minor - NOT closely related to the nominated occupation - 6 years relevant to ANZSCO


Perhaps its difficult to comment on your case, It is clear that its ICT content is close to 50% of total content. How ever I would advice you be prepared to go with 
ICT Minor - Closely related to the nominated occupation - 5 years relevant to ANZSCO


----------



## ind2oz

shadyrobin said:


> Congrats Vijay..!!
> 
> 
> Would you be able to guide me in preparing the RPL plz.. I have been given the option by ACS to change my application type to RPL. It would be helpful if you can email me some sample RPL applications if you have.
> 
> I also have these queries:
> 1) The RPL form template on ACS website asks for client details like name, trading name etc. I wanted to check if this will be kept confidential or my employer would be called to verify these details. Sharing client details may put my job on risk and just being curious to check on the confidentiality for sharing the information.
> 2) What kind of project evidence is required to support my reports as "Evidence of applying claimed knowledge to a working situation"? I may not be able to provide any project document again due to confidentiality clause in my employment.
> 
> Quick response on this query woule be highly appreciated..
> 
> Thanks,
> Shady


rvijay,

1) ACS is not going to perform any background verification, get chilled BUddy.

2) I have no Idea how the evidence is expected for rpl projects. Vijay had gone through it he can help you.


----------



## FerFrizzo

Guys,

A quick question regarding the RPL document. The reference says I have to fill this document up with information related to 2 projects: one that happened in the last3 years and another in the last 5 years. 

My question is, can I include two, that happened in the last 3 years?


----------



## ind2oz

FerFrizzo said:


> Guys,
> 
> A quick question regarding the RPL document. The reference says I have to fill this document up with information related to 2 projects: one that happened in the last3 years and another in the last 5 years.
> 
> My question is, can I include two, that happened in the last 3 years?


I was unable to find anything mentioned like it should be more than 3 years and less than 5 years. Hence they shouldn't mind if both are younger than 3 years.

Brevity Excuse. Using Expat Forum on Mobile device.


----------



## FerFrizzo

ind2oz said:


> I was unable to find anything mentioned like it should be more than 3 years and less than 5 years. Hence they shouldn't mind if both are younger than 3 years.
> 
> Brevity Excuse. Using Expat Forum on Mobile device.


That's the point I'm confused ind2oz, it's not clear if I can mention 2 projects in the last 2 years or if one of them MUST be aged more then 3 years.

Another point, I worked in a 2,5 years project, I can't use only this one, right?


----------



## divyap

jayptl said:


> According to new news in smh, there is no change of policy in 2013-14 program year...
> 
> but, of course, they tap on flow of IT guys..



how do they tap on flow of IT guys? Can u plx explain?


----------



## rockyrambo

divyap said:


> how do they tap on flow of IT guys? Can u plx explain?


Well, by introducing a change in the manner skilled experience is evaluated. However, everything is yet to be divulged..I personally don't think that it should be the case as DIAC can always control the influx of IT people using occupation ceiling !


----------



## ind2oz

FerFrizzo said:


> That's the point I'm confused ind2oz, it's not clear if I can mention 2 projects in the last 2 years or if one of them MUST be aged more then 3 years.
> 
> Another point, I worked in a 2,5 years project, I can't use only this one, right?


Pls allow me to read RPL requirments again , by noon i will getback.

Brevity Excuse. Using Expat Forum on Mobile device.


----------



## dhiraj_g23

*ICT relevance*

Hi,

Could some one help me decide this

I am an Electronics and communications engineer, B.E from Osmania University, with 6 years of experience as Network engineer, so fall under category 263111 or 263113. Now I feel ECE is closely related to network engineer field. Could someone confirm this ??

Note : B.E subjects in most of the universities in India are same. So anyone who have done B.E, ECE and applied for networking can confirm this. Others who are aware of this also please help.


ICT Major - Closely related to the nominated occupation Skills
- 2 year relevant to ANZSCO
ICT Major - NOT closely related to the nominated occupation - 4 years relevant to ANZSCO
ICT Minor - Closely related to the nominated occupation - 5 years relevant to ANZSCO
ICT Minor - NOT closely related to the nominated occupation - 6 years relevant to ANZSCO


----------



## Sunlight11

dhiraj_g23 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could some one help me decide this
> 
> I am an Electronics and communications engineer, B.E from Osmania University, with 6 years of experience as Network engineer, so fall under category 263111 or 263113. Now I feel ECE is closely related to network engineer field. Could someone confirm this ??
> 
> Note : B.E subjects in most of the universities in India are same. So anyone who have done B.E, ECE and applied for networking can confirm this. Others who are aware of this also please help.
> 
> 
> ICT Major - Closely related to the nominated occupation Skills
> - 2 year relevant to ANZSCO
> ICT Major - NOT closely related to the nominated occupation - 4 years relevant to ANZSCO
> ICT Minor - Closely related to the nominated occupation - 5 years relevant to ANZSCO
> ICT Minor - NOT closely related to the nominated occupation - 6 years relevant to ANZSCO


If I am not mistaken, 33% content of a BSc Must be ICT related to declare it Major. But how closely relates the degree to Networking will depend upon the number of individual subjects in the degree that is relevant to Networking to the eyes of ACS, which then will be used to decide Experience exclusion of 2 or 4 years.


----------



## justujoo

msaeed said:


> Dear Dayms,
> 
> This is what is mentioned in the result letter about BS computer science.
> 
> Your Bachelor of Science in Computer Science from Preston Institute of Management Science and Technology completed January 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing..


Got my ACS result today, and it says: 
Your Bachelor of Science in Computer Science from Preston Institute of Management Science and Technology completed January 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Associate Degree with a major in computing. 
And they deducted 5 years of my exp. Now can't apply for immigration, any suggestion seniors. 
Should I appeal, is that going to be fruitful.


----------



## jayptl

no option buddy, no choice for immigration


----------



## justujoo

jayptl said:


> no option buddy, no choice for immigration


How come ACS assess one degree as Bachelors and another as Associate of the same university and same course... Confused......


----------



## noobrex

jayptl said:


> no option buddy, no choice for immigration


Jay - how much exp do you have and did they reduce your exp as well ?


----------



## dhiraj_g23

Sunlight11 said:


> If I am not mistaken, 33% content of a BSc Must be ICT related to declare it Major. But how closely relates the degree to Networking will depend upon the number of individual subjects in the degree that is relevant to Networking to the eyes of ACS, which then will be used to decide Experience exclusion of 2 or 4 years.


Thanks for the reply. Someone who have already applied can confirm. Though I feel it is closely related, most of my subjects are electronics related and close to communications. I also am a CCNP which is considered as ICT major AQF diploma. Does this addition help anyway consider the experience in full.

One more question is can i apply for SS as I have 55 points now with 263111. Somewhere I saw 263111 can only be independent not for SS


----------



## koleth

Hi,
I applied on 17 March and till today morning it was in progress and when i checked now the status moved to stage 3 and they are asking for more documents, they say that they need the mark list of all semester of B-tech where i've submitted the degree certificate and consolidated mark list in the first place.

after waiting for 12 week i reached at "in progress"
Not sure what they are upto, now i think they will make me wait for another 12 more weeks after resubmitting the documents.

Did anyone had this kind of experience???????

Please help me guys.......



abdulzak said:


> Hi Koleth,
> 
> It takes just hours to maximum 1 day to receive the final assessment.
> 
> May i know when did u apply for ACS assessment and when it turned to In progress?


----------



## jayptl

i m waiting for ACS......


----------



## abdulzak

koleth said:


> Hi,
> I applied on 17 March and till today morning it was in progress and when i checked now the status moved to stage 3 and they are asking for more documents, they say that they need the mark list of all semester of B-tech where i've submitted the degree certificate and consolidated mark list in the first place.
> 
> after waiting for 12 week i reached at "in progress"
> Not sure what they are upto, now i think they will make me wait for another 12 more weeks after resubmitting the documents.
> 
> Did anyone had this kind of experience???????
> 
> Please help me guys.......



this is incredible, i think they are not aware what is meant by consolidated mark sheet. better u provide what they ask. U shud be getting ur results by next week.


----------



## noobrex

jayptl said:


> i m waiting for ACS......


how much total work exp you have and do you anticipate they would deduct your work exp as well, if yes how much do you assume they would deduct ?


----------



## jayptl

I supplied 3 yr experience which is prior to my bachlor and after AQF diploma....

so I m confused about it whether they will approve or not??


----------



## ind2oz

justujoo said:


> Got my ACS result today, and it says:
> Your Bachelor of Science in Computer Science from Preston Institute of Management Science and Technology completed January 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Associate Degree with a major in computing.
> And they deducted 5 years of my exp. Now can't apply for immigration, any suggestion seniors.
> Should I appeal, is that going to be fruitful.


justu,

please compare if there are any variation in the content from what msaeed had taken up. There are chances that the electives would have played a crucial role and here. 

if there isn't major change. please repeal right away, there are chances you might get positive results.

Can you share some details? Further we can decided how can we can proceed.
Nominated occupation code - 
Age-
IELTS Score in each module-


----------



## ind2oz

dhiraj_g23 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Someone who have already applied can confirm. Though I feel it is closely related, most of my subjects are electronics related and close to communications. I also am a CCNP which is considered as ICT major AQF diploma. Does this addition help anyway consider the experience in full.
> 
> One more question is can i apply for SS as I have 55 points now with 263111. Somewhere I saw 263111 can only be independent not for SS


Dear Dhiraj,

ACS assessment happen in a weird manner, you better check previous page you can find Massed and Justujoo are from same university and have completed same course still one has been assessed with Associate Degree and other as Degree. One cannot give a better example. Hence our predictions can work some times but not always.

next point is CCNP, Yes its considered as ICT major AQF diploma but keep in mind that date of certification will play an important role. You can hope for something out of it but never bet on it.

263111 can go for SS as long as the sate you are applying for is sponsoring that occupation code. Not all states are doing it, you better refer each state CSOL list and current status of sponsoring.


----------



## samysunny

jayptl said:


> i m waiting for ACS......


Hey when did u apply for ACS?


----------



## samysunny

Anyone got their assessments applied after march 15?


----------



## roposh

justujoo said:


> How come ACS assess one degree as Bachelors and another as Associate of the same university and same course... Confused......


Hi Justujoo!!
I have sent you a private message. Please respond to that r text me on the cell number I mentioned in that message.
Thanks
Roposh


----------



## samysunny

Hey did u get your result?


----------



## shyam

shyam said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can someone please help me on my below queries.
> 
> I have done my B-Tech in Electronics and communication engineering and
> Masters in Information Systems in Australia which I believe is a ICT major for 2 years. Below are my subjects for 4 semester respectively
> 
> System management overview
> Systems development overview
> Programming principles
> 
> Database development and management
> Digital telecommunications and networks
> Information system management
> 
> Knowledge management
> Data mining
> Electronic commerce-a global perpective
> 
> Information systems project planning and management
> Informatics, culture and communication
> Developing e-commerce solutions
> 
> Since Dec 2008 till date, i was working as a Datawarehousing specialist and working as a business objects tool with the company role IT consultant, responsibilities as Business Objects Developer and since Sep 2012 as a Team Lead along with Business Objects Developer
> 
> Earlier, i had the assessment +ve for 2 years but it was valid only till March 2013, so i had to apply again and i did and waiting.
> 
> What will be the ACS assessment? Will it reduce my experience?
> 
> Please shed some light. thanks in advance.


Any one has experience/knowledge on the quoted scenario. Please share your experiences. I have applied for assessment for ANZSCO 261313 Software Engineer.

In my Btech, I had C, C# and Java.


----------



## abdulzak

samysunny said:


> Hey did u get your result?


Not yet samsunny...

Looking at the sky and waiting for the pigeon to travel such a very long distance from OZ to India and deliver the ACS result letter.
Hopefully it shud not drop somewhere while flying else we need to appeal or re-apply again.


----------



## ind2oz

FerFrizzo said:


> That's the point I'm confused ind2oz, it's not clear if I can mention 2 projects in the last 2 years or if one of them MUST be aged more then 3 years.
> 
> Another point, I worked in a 2,5 years project, I can't use only this one, right?


FerFrizzo,

Of the two reports, one must pertain to project undertaken within the last three years, and the other for project within the last five years. Projects over two years long may be used for both reports under either of the following conditions:

•	The project has clearly-defined work efforts which took place in parallel, each with their own solution development and design activities and their own deliverables.
•	The project had clearly-defined phases that were executed in succession, each with its own solution development and design activities and deliverables. Note that a second project phase that constructs and implements the solution developed by the first phase does not meet this requirement.

As per the text I can understand that both projects can be under taken in last three years and can go in parallel. Also you can use projects which had 2.5 years time frame..

But both the projects should be Independent of each other and should be no way related to one another either in outcome or requirements. That should be fine enough. Go ahead. 

All the best.


----------



## dragoman

abdulzak said:


> Not yet samsunny...
> 
> Looking at the sky and waiting for the pigeon to travel such a very long distance from OZ to India and deliver the ACS result letter.
> Hopefully it shud not drop somewhere while flying else we need to appeal or re-apply again.


Ha ha even the Pigeon can reach faster to India from OZ .. our ACS letter has gone for a world tour I think  

May be ur Assessor and mine are same .. as we applied for the same code and almost the same time. 


Dragoman


----------



## sethu.krs

Hi,

A query regd ACS skill assessment . 

I am planning to get a statutory declaration from my previous manager. Is it mandate to get it on a non judicial stamp paper, because my manager is hesitant to give it on a stamp paper. Has any indian got this on a plain A4 paper previously, and successfully assessed ? 
Also I am attaching my manager's Visiting card, nothing else from him. Do I need any other details from him like, offer letter etc ?

Thanks!!


----------



## anujmalhotra262

No offer letters, appontment letters required.. What they need is:

Birth Certificate
CV
Passport
Org Structure --- Not sure if that is mandatory but it is mentioned on ACS website when you upload the documents.
Reference letters
Statuary declarations
Degree
Marksheets


----------



## FerFrizzo

ind2oz said:


> FerFrizzo,
> 
> Of the two reports, one must pertain to project undertaken within the last three years, and the other for project within the last five years. Projects over two years long may be used for both reports under either of the following conditions:
> 
> •	The project has clearly-defined work efforts which took place in parallel, each with their own solution development and design activities and their own deliverables.
> •	The project had clearly-defined phases that were executed in succession, each with its own solution development and design activities and deliverables. Note that a second project phase that constructs and implements the solution developed by the first phase does not meet this requirement.
> 
> As per the text I can understand that both projects can be under taken in last three years and can go in parallel. Also you can use projects which had 2.5 years time frame..
> 
> But both the projects should be Independent of each other and should be no way related to one another either in outcome or requirements. That should be fine enough. Go ahead.
> 
> All the best.


Thanks ind2oz


----------



## FerFrizzo

ind2oz said:


> FerFrizzo,
> 
> Of the two reports, one must pertain to project undertaken within the last three years, and the other for project within the last five years. Projects over two years long may be used for both reports under either of the following conditions:
> 
> •	The project has clearly-defined work efforts which took place in parallel, each with their own solution development and design activities and their own deliverables.
> •	The project had clearly-defined phases that were executed in succession, each with its own solution development and design activities and deliverables. Note that a second project phase that constructs and implements the solution developed by the first phase does not meet this requirement.
> 
> As per the text I can understand that both projects can be under taken in last three years and can go in parallel. Also you can use projects which had 2.5 years time frame..
> 
> But both the projects should be Independent of each other and should be no way related to one another either in outcome or requirements. That should be fine enough. Go ahead.
> 
> All the best.



Another question regarding these "project times". How is the "size" of a project to be considered as a "good candidate" to be choosen and detailed in the RPL document?

I mean, I worked in all sort of projects in the last years, so have some projects of 1 month long and other of 2,5 years. Is a 6 months project a good candidate?

How long are the projects you are using guys?


----------



## abdulzak

dragoman said:


> Ha ha even the Pigeon can reach faster to India from OZ .. our ACS letter has gone for a world tour I think
> 
> May be ur Assessor and mine are same .. as we applied for the same code and almost the same time.
> 
> Dragoman


Haha yes you are correct .. This is australian pigeon, it takes ages to reach.. My instinct says that we shud get it within Friday ..

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## sethu.krs

sethu.krs said:


> Hi,
> 
> A query regd ACS skill assessment .
> 
> I am planning to get a statutory declaration from my previous manager. Is it mandate to get it on a non judicial stamp paper, because my manager is hesitant to give it on a stamp paper. Has any indian got this on a plain A4 paper previously, and successfully assessed ?
> Also I am attaching my manager's Visiting card, nothing else from him. Do I need any other details from him like, offer letter etc ?
> 
> Thanks!!



But will I need to do it on a Stamp paper ? Mandate ?


----------



## happybuddha

sethu.krs said:


> Hi,
> 
> A query regd ACS skill assessment .
> 
> I am planning to get a statutory declaration from my previous manager. Is it mandate to get it on a non judicial stamp paper, because my manager is hesitant to give it on a stamp paper. Has any indian got this on a plain A4 paper previously, and successfully assessed ?
> Also I am attaching my manager's Visiting card, nothing else from him. Do I need any other details from him like, offer letter etc ?
> 
> Thanks!!


There are no stamp papers in US. So I dont think thats a requirement. I am an Indian, but living in US. I had my colleague sign the Self decl in front of a notary. Thats all. Although I havent receved my assessment, I dont think a stamp paper is required.


----------



## ind2oz

sethu.krs said:


> Hi,
> 
> A query regd ACS skill assessment .
> 
> I am planning to get a statutory declaration from my previous manager. Is it mandate to get it on a non judicial stamp paper, because my manager is hesitant to give it on a stamp paper. Has any indian got this on a plain A4 paper previously, and successfully assessed ?
> Also I am attaching my manager's Visiting card, nothing else from him. Do I need any other details from him like, offer letter etc ?
> 
> Thanks!!


Which state you belong to?? I can suggest.


----------



## sethu.krs

ind2oz said:


> Which state you belong to?? I can suggest.


I was working in bangalore, but currently in Ireland.

Do I need to submit an Org chart ?

Thanks.


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

*2013 Skilled Occupation List*

Skilled Occupation List - 1 July 2013


----------



## ind2oz

sethu.krs said:


> I was working in bangalore, but currently in Ireland.
> 
> Do I need to submit an Org chart ?
> 
> Thanks.


Ha. In bangalore we have an option of printing and signing on plain paper, later this paper can be stamped with desired denomination at the selected sub-registrar offices. This process is known as Franking or e-stamping.

Once franking is done and all the content and signatures Notarise the document.

Sounds good!!!! Isn't it???

But ireland i have no clue. I am not sure on the organization chart. Expecting response from those who have already cleared acs assessment.

Brevity Excuse. Using Expat Forum on Mobile device.


----------



## justujoo

Hello. 
Seniors please guide me as I have applied to ACS for my degree assessment on 18th March, I received the email from ACS yesterday and I was kind of shocked to see the result because it throw me out of the race to australian immigration . Here is my case:
4 years full time Bachelors of Science degree in Computer Science from PIMSAT (Preston Institute of Management Science and Technology). 
Been graduated in Feb 2006.
Working since July 2006 till today. 
2.4 years in one company as Software Engineer and 4.8 years in another in the same and senior category. 
I took 44 subjects in my bachelor's and more than 60 % of the subjects are of Computers and Maths. 
Now came the result and ACS also assess my proffession as Software Engineer and tells me that I could apply for immigration under the Developer Programmer code but assessed my Bachelor's degree as AQF Associate Degree, And on the basis of this assessment eliminated my 5 years of experience and said the experience from July 2011 will be eligible. 
Now this left me very disappointed but my friends who studied with me in the university in the same course who got positive assessment in the past telling me to go for the appeal. 
I need to ask seniors if appealing should do any good in my case or should I leave the idea of immigration.


----------



## rimon

Have you tried to call ACS for your assessment and negotiate with them?



justujoo said:


> Hello.
> Seniors please guide me as I have applied to ACS for my degree assessment on 18th March, I received the email from ACS yesterday and I was kind of shocked to see the result because it throw me out of the race to australian immigration . Here is my case:
> 4 years full time Bachelors of Science degree in Computer Science from PIMSAT (Preston Institute of Management Science and Technology).
> Been graduated in Feb 2006.
> Working since July 2006 till today.
> 2.4 years in one company as Software Engineer and 4.8 years in another in the same and senior category.
> I took 44 subjects in my bachelor's and more than 60 % of the subjects are of Computers and Maths.
> Now came the result and ACS also assess my proffession as Software Engineer and tells me that I could apply for immigration under the Developer Programmer code but assessed my Bachelor's degree as AQF Associate Degree, And on the basis of this assessment eliminated my 5 years of experience and said the experience from July 2011 will be eligible.
> Now this left me very disappointed but my friends who studied with me in the university in the same course who got positive assessment in the past telling me to go for the appeal.
> I need to ask seniors if appealing should do any good in my case or should I leave the idea of immigration.


----------



## Harish2013

Hello All,
After a long wait, finally got the ACS result. 

ACS submitted: 13-Mar-2013
ACS Result received: 05-June-2013
ANZSCO Code: 2611

--------
Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under XXXXX of the ANZSCO Code.

Your Bachelor of Engineering from XXXXXX University *completed July 2004 *has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing

The following employment *after August 2006* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 08/04-12/06 (2yrs4mths)
Position: 
Employer: XXX Co, Ltd
Country:

Dates: 05/07-06/08 (1yrs1mths)
Position: 
Employer: XXX Co, Ltd
Country:

Dates: 07/08-09/11 (3yrs2mths)
Position: 
Employer: XXX Co, Ltd
Country:

Dates: 10/11-02/13 (1yrs4mths)
Position: 
Employer: XXX Co, Ltd
Country:
------------------total: 7 years 11 months till Feb-2013---------

I am still working in the last employer with same position.


----------



## jayptl

It seems that ACS running too much slowly.. taking almost 3 or 2.5 months


----------



## anujmalhotra262

So you will not be able to claim for 8 Yrs experience while submitting EOI?


----------



## Harish2013

anujmalhotra262 said:


> So you will not be able to claim for 8 Yrs experience while submitting EOI?


Hi anujmalhotra262,
Firstly i will get HR reference letter from my current employer as to prove i am working in same position till today say June-2013. Then the total working experiences is enough for 8 years. 

I am thinking if i should ignore the ACS to submit EOI by claiming full 8 years working experiences.

Cause i have all HR reference letters / tax reports..to prove.

This is a bet.

Thanks.


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Hi Harish2013, 

But normally HR letters are issued for a reason mentioned at the bottom of the letter and system generated and none of the org will give employment proof letters for Immigration Purpose, how you will be able to manage that.. I wish you get your required letters somehow and able to claim for 8 Yrs.. All the best!


----------



## HarryAdd

Harish2013 said:


> Hello All,
> After a long wait, finally got the ACS result.
> 
> ACS submitted: 13-Mar-2013
> ACS Result received: 05-June-2013
> ANZSCO Code: 2611
> 
> --------
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under XXXXX of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your Bachelor of Engineering from XXXXXX University *completed July 2004 *has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> 
> The following employment *after August 2006* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 08/04-12/06 (2yrs4mths)
> Position:
> Employer: XXX Co, Ltd
> Country:
> 
> Dates: 05/07-06/08 (1yrs1mths)
> Position:
> Employer: XXX Co, Ltd
> Country:
> 
> Dates: 07/08-09/11 (3yrs2mths)
> Position:
> Employer: XXX Co, Ltd
> Country:
> 
> Dates: 10/11-02/13 (1yrs4mths)
> Position:
> Employer: XXX Co, Ltd
> Country:
> ------------------total: 7 years 11 months till Feb-2013---------
> 
> I am still working in the last employer with same position.


hi

You should awaited for 1 more month before submitting the ACS application. Are you processing your application with any agent's assistance?

Try contacting ACS or DIAC to find out whether you will be able to claim 8 years


----------



## Mroks

anujmalhotra262 said:


> So you will not be able to claim for 8 Yrs experience while submitting EOI?


8 yrs experience can be claimed. Experience till the date of invitation is counted. The experience outside ACS till the date of invitation can be supported by documents.


----------



## Mroks

Harish2013 said:


> Hello All,
> After a long wait, finally got the ACS result.
> 
> ACS submitted: 13-Mar-2013
> ACS Result received: 05-June-2013
> ANZSCO Code: 2611
> 
> --------
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under XXXXX of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your Bachelor of Engineering from XXXXXX University *completed July 2004 *has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> 
> The following employment *after August 2006* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 08/04-12/06 (2yrs4mths)
> Position:
> Employer: XXX Co, Ltd
> Country:
> 
> Dates: 05/07-06/08 (1yrs1mths)
> Position:
> Employer: XXX Co, Ltd
> Country:
> 
> Dates: 07/08-09/11 (3yrs2mths)
> Position:
> Employer: XXX Co, Ltd
> Country:
> 
> Dates: 10/11-02/13 (1yrs4mths)
> Position:
> Employer: XXX Co, Ltd
> Country:
> ------------------total: 7 years 11 months till Feb-2013---------
> 
> I am still working in the last employer with same position.


Congrats. Has any experience been deducted in your case.


----------



## dragoman

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Hi Harish2013,
> 
> But normally HR letters are issued for a reason mentioned at the bottom of the letter and system generated and none of the org will give employment proof letters for Immigration Purpose, how you will be able to manage that.. I wish you get your required letters somehow and able to claim for 8 Yrs.. All the best!



But how can he claim 8 yrs ? From August 2006 to Till date .. it will come around 6 yrs 10 months .

2 yrs has been deducted from his exp ... or am I missing something? 

Dragoman


----------



## Sunlight11

Mroks said:


> 8 yrs experience can be claimed. Experience till the date of invitation is counted. The experience outside ACS till the date of invitation can be supported by documents.


Well its Kind of Risky.. !


----------



## Mroks

Sunlight11 said:


> Well its Kind of Risky.. !


When the ACS shows 7 years 11 months experience, then there should not be any issue in claiming 8+ yrs experience.


----------



## Sunlight11

Mroks said:


> When the ACS shows 7 years 11 months experience, then there should not be any issue in claiming 8+ yrs experience.


The 'After August 2006' clause is the issue.. what if CO disagrees to take the whole 8 years?


----------



## ipsec88

I think we should make a petition and sign it all and send it to DIAC n ACS.
Its not fair, base on what docs they deduct these years????


----------



## mdmk

What are the subjects required for "Software Engineer"?



dragoman said:


> As per ACS guidelines , the following you should have studied for ICT Business Analyst .
> 
> Example of units undertaken in higher education qualifications:
> 
> Business System Planning, Business Process Reengineering, Object Oriented Design and Development,
> Data Base Modelling, eCommerce, Business Intelligence, Knowledge Management, Quality Management,
> IS Project Management.
> 
> Did you study topics as stated above ? If not this can be the reason , although I hope the best for you mate !
> 
> Dragoman


----------



## Grizli

Hi all, I have the same question connected with my work experience. I sent my documents to ACS on the 03.05.2013 and now progress of my application is on stage 4. I sent documents for 6.5 year experience and did not send for 2 years in the Army, because I could not get a reference letter. A few weeks after I sent my documents to ACS I accidentally got the reference letter for those two years and asked ACS to include them to the assessment , but they answered me that it is impossible. 
What do you think, can I include these two years when I send my documents to the DIAC?


----------



## Harish2013

Hi Experts,

If we already got the ACS result of one ANZSCO code 261111.
Could we keep submitting review request for other codes like 2613 and 2631?

I mean we could submit 2 review request at same time, right?

------------ACS result received of 261111----------------------
Review request - review to 2613 | Review request - review to 2631
------------------------------------------------------------------------

We could submit 2 review request with earlier assessment reference number at the same time, right?

Thanks.


----------



## KateRaj

gentoo said:


> well they assesed my BSc as ICT major,
> 
> "Your Bachelor of Science in Information Technology with Computer Communication from Middlesex University completed June 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing"
> 
> My question is what's the logic behind reducing 4 years if my degree is an ICT major ?
> 
> There was a similar situation with forum member "tobeaussie" seems he successfully applied for EOI..


Your degree is ICT Major but it might not be related to your ANEZCO code..So if your degree is ICT MAjor which is closely related to ur selected code then they deduct 2 yrs.

OR

If your degree is ICT Major which is not closely related to your selected code then they will deduct 4 yrs. Same thing happened with me.

Thanks
Kate


----------



## sounddonor

im in..


----------



## shyam

Hi all,

I have created a google spreadsheet to track the ACS assessment results, thinking that we do not have one till now. I hope this helps to track whats happening with the ACS assessments.

Please make modifications if required.

find the link below:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc&usp=sharing

Please pour in more suggestions


----------



## sounddonor

shyam said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have created a google spreadsheet to track the ACS assessment results, thinking that we do not have one till now. I hope this helps to track whats happening with the ACS assessments.
> 
> 
> Please pour in more suggestions


nice one dude


----------



## cool_nax

shyam said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have created a google spreadsheet to track the ACS assessment results, thinking that we do not have one till now. I hope this helps to track whats happening with the ACS assessments.
> 
> Please make modifications if required.
> 
> find the link below:
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc&usp=sharing
> 
> Please pour in more suggestions


Hi Shyam,

Its a good idea.. Can you please another column also there to include username?. Else how we will make it as unique


----------



## shyam

cool_nax said:


> Hi Shyam,
> 
> Its a good idea.. Can you please another column also there to include username?. Else how we will make it as unique


Hi Cool Nax,

Thanks, I forgot about that.


----------



## Bokya

Bokya said:


> I have written following letter to ACS and DIAC. I will update their response.
> 
> ACS has started allotting letters on basis of new guidelines published on 15 April with the wording which states the suitable employment date after 2 years of completing the employment from a valid ICT Major degree. So it in a sense says that candidate can claim points for skilled employment after 2 years of experience from their bachelor's degree completion if its ICT Major.
> 
> Before March 2013 ACS use to provide candidates with complete experience after their ICT Major Bachelors degree and ACS didn't use the wording suitable/ eligible employment after XXXX date. So candidates were eligible to claim full points on the basis of their entire experience (not after degree + 2 yrs as stated in new policy).
> After March 2013 ACS has change the wording which in turn is deducting 2 years from candidate's experience in accordance with new guidelines.
> 
> My question is that why didn't ACS provide any notification on its website/ in media before changing the guidelines/ rules/ policies since the new wording in the letter is affecting candidate's score (candidates are losing points for experience) to apply for DIAC GSM Visas under subclass 189 and 190. These new guidelines are introducing different scores for candidates who got their assessment before March 2013 and after March 2013. Can you please throw some light on this situation.
> If my understanding is incorrect, any clarification regarding this would be really helpful for me and other candidates to re-apply or re-think of EOI with DIAC.


ACS replied to me saying contact DIAC, when I contacted DIAC they told me to contact ACS. Very strange. So ultimately my friend in AUS called DIAC, from what he told me is that they can change the rule any time. There is no binding on them. DIAC said rules were published and they are telling ACS to deduct 2 or 4 or 6 years depending on new rules published by ACS.


----------



## subscriptions.im007

How about creating a new thread for those who have got the ACS result in the new format & have been invited by the EOI process to file their visa application. It looks like now we are looking forward to what the CO says about the experience........I think tobeaussie is one of those who has filled their visa application with the new ACS result format.

What do you guys say, I think it would make the thread more directed to the point we are discussing.


----------



## Harish2013

Harish2013 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> If we already got the ACS result of one ANZSCO code 261111.
> Could we keep submitting review request for other codes like 2613 and 2631?
> 
> I mean we could submit 2 review request at same time, right?
> 
> ------------ACS result received of 261111----------------------
> Review request - review to 2613 | Review request - review to 2631
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> We could submit 2 review request with earlier assessment reference number at the same time, right?
> 
> Thanks.


Let me answer my question by myself. I think the answer should be 'YES', we could submit review request as many times as we want.

Please check here:
Review & Appeal | Australian Computer Society

What is the purpose of a Review application?
You have a suitable assessment under a particular ANZSCO and you would like to be assessed under a different ANZSCO. You can review your previous application within 60 days.

Can I Review an application that has already been reviewed?
Yes, a Review application can be submitted as many times as the applicant requires. We recommend that you provide all the required documentation in the first instance, to avoid this situation.

If I Review, will this cancel or overturn my previous application?
No, both assessment will still be valid.


----------



## anujmalhotra262

I think there is a fee for review as well.. Please check that as well..


----------



## Harish2013

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Hi Harish2013,
> 
> But normally HR letters are issued for a reason mentioned at the bottom of the letter and system generated and none of the org will give employment proof letters for Immigration Purpose, how you will be able to manage that.. I wish you get your required letters somehow and able to claim for 8 Yrs.. All the best!


Hi anujmalhotra262,
Normally i get one 'Employment proof' letter from HR and one reference letter from my manager or senior position collengue with duties and responsibilities on it.
Thanks!


----------



## Harish2013

anujmalhotra262 said:


> I think there is a fee for review as well.. Please check that as well..


Hi anujmalhotra262,
Indeed, it is around 355AUD, but consider the ceiling siturations and long waiting queue list. Also if your job duties and responsiblities are really close to another ANZsco code which still open for receiving invites...Most importantly, 'review' seems took very short timeline compared with Normal assessment application.


----------



## vindvg

*Employment reference letter*

Hi,

I have a query. I have worked for a company 'A' thro' another company 'B' and became the permanent employee of company 'A' after 1 year. I just want to know if I can submit single reference letter mentioning both the companies as same person was my supervisor for the whole period.

Please give me some expert suggestion.


----------



## ind2oz

vindvg said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a query. I have worked for a company 'A' thro' another company 'B' and became the permanent employee of company 'A' after 1 year. I just want to know if I can submit single reference letter mentioning both the companies as same person was my supervisor for the whole period.
> 
> Please give me some expert suggestion.


If you do so how are planning to provide experience letter. Is Company A will to give the letter.

Brevity Excuse. Using Expat Forum on Mobile device.


----------



## Mroks

vindvg said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a query. I have worked for a company 'A' thro' another company 'B' and became the permanent employee of company 'A' after 1 year. I just want to know if I can submit single reference letter mentioning both the companies as same person was my supervisor for the whole period.
> 
> Please give me some expert suggestion.


Both are different companies, so a single reference letter will not suffice. If same person was your supervisor, just can not justify a single combined letter for both companies. First you need letter from company B and then company A on their respective letter heads. 
Hope this is clear.


----------



## atiker

*Should I wait for new guidilines from ACS*

I am a newbie here.
Going through the threads I got an impression that ACS changes Skills that it assess and the criteria for the same around July. 
I am yet to start process for Skill assessment by ACS. Do you advice me to wait for a month and let ACS come up with new set of rules and guidelines.


----------



## FerFrizzo

atiker said:


> I am a newbie here.
> Going through the threads I got an impression that ACS changes Skills that it assess and the criteria for the same around July.
> I am yet to start process for Skill assessment by ACS. Do you advice me to wait for a month and let ACS come up with new set of rules and guidelines.


Atiker,

I'm in the same situation as you are and I won't wait (and waste) a month, once we already know that DIAC will keep the same standard for next year.


----------



## rockyrambo

atiker said:


> I am a newbie here.
> Going through the threads I got an impression that ACS changes Skills that it assess and the criteria for the same around July.
> I am yet to start process for Skill assessment by ACS. Do you advice me to wait for a month and let ACS come up with new set of rules and guidelines.


I have got a written reply from ACS in which they have confirmed that they are not going to make any changes around July! What needs to be seen is DIAC's reaction to the number of points!!


----------



## FerFrizzo

rockyrambo said:


> I have got a written reply from ACS in which they have confirmed that they are not going to make any changes around July! What needs to be seen is DIAC's reaction to the number of points!!


rockyrambo (what a nice nick!!!)

Do you expect any change in DIAC points?


----------



## New_user01

Hello,

Does anyone know whether ACS considers Doeacc 'O' and 'A' level as a valid ICT qualification. (Welcome to NIELIT, Gorakhpur Centre)

My institute also gave me HDSE Diploma. (THE DELHI INSTITUTE OF COMPUTER SCIENCE)

I did this in 2005 and I have total 7 years of experience out of which 6+ in ICT business Analyst. 

Apart from that, I have done B.Com from Delhi university as well in 2005 itself.

I was ready to apply for 489 Visa but heard something bad about recent rules which made me scared.

So please help me to check whether I am still eligible or not?

If yes, How many years of experience they will deduct from my total experience.

Your assistance could save my money and time.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dragoman

rockyrambo said:


> I have got a written reply from ACS in which they have confirmed that they are not going to make any changes around July! What needs to be seen is DIAC's reaction to the number of points!!


My consultant who is a mara agent, confirmed we can only claim points after the acs mentioned skill date . : ( 
He has over 15 yrs of exp , said this is the deeming date which acs used to mention and one could claim points after that only. As they wanted more IT guys so they stopped mentioning it . Now again they have started to reduce the flow .

Now not sure to believe him blindly , but he might be correct also . Thoughts ?


----------



## Snazme

*Re: DIAC Check*

Wouldn't we all want to hear it from DIAC? I think it only makes sense that we reach out to them and get a final word on this. It is very unlikely that such significant changes will happen without as much of an official notification from them.
Let's all write to them and see what they have to say on this.

Cheers


----------



## mini2ran

Can you share the Email ID of the DIAC please?


----------



## Snazme

I guess we'll just have to drop a query on their general inquiry forms.

Cheers


----------



## samysunny

mini2ran said:


> Can you share the Email ID of the DIAC please?


Helllo,

Did u apply ACS for 2nd time?


----------



## samysunny

abdulzak said:


> Not yet Samsunny, applied on 16th march.. Hopefully by Wednesday ..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


your pigeon is still on the way  Wednesday gone!


----------



## jayptl

Hi Guys

its officially confirm that I+DIAC only confirms experience based on ACS word after " skilled"...

Its confirmed by many MARA agent throughout world even in AUS..


----------



## rockyrambo

dragoman said:


> My consultant who is a mara agent, confirmed we can only claim points after the acs mentioned skill date . : (
> He has over 15 yrs of exp , said this is the deeming date which acs used to mention and one could claim points after that only. As they wanted more IT guys so they stopped mentioning it . Now again they have started to reduce the flow .
> 
> Now not sure to believe him blindly , but he might be correct also . Thoughts ?


Well, don't you think that using occupational ceiling is a more easy way to reduce the cap of IT people each year? If not, then what else are these ceilings for?
Reducing the number of points through this method reflects a change in ideology of the definition of skilled experience. And, DIAC should not change the ideology behind it. If it is that very capricious then anything can happen..Then it is a game of cards!

Anyway, rhetoric isn't of much help here. So, would you mind contacting this MARA agent and asking him to produce the very old DIAC guidelines and sample ACS positive assessments? If he has a vast amount of experience, he should give some evidence about that it used to happen in the past with ACS and DIAC. 

I searched for DIAC's email id for these queries but didn't find it. I think someone in Australia should either visit it /call it to confirm.


----------



## rockyrambo

FerFrizzo said:


> rockyrambo (what a nice nick!!!)
> 
> Do you expect any change in DIAC points?


Thanks buddy! Well, please refer to my post on page #670. Also, Please see below:

My Questions

Thanks for the reply. However, please look at the questions below:

1. How does ACS count months/years for employment? : For example, will an experience from 1st Aug 2005 to 28th May 2007 be counted as 22 months or 21 months? i.e. will 28th May be treated as one complete month? Please note that I need an opinion on just the ACS counting logic. Here, I am not asking ACS to provide an opinion on my assessment result basis my number of years of experience.

2. I have gone through the documentation on both employment reference and Statutory Declaration guidelines. I needed an advise on whether these formats could change in the future (post 1st July 2013)?

Thank you for your email

ACS Response

To answer your questions:



1. It will depend on the documentation you provide to confirm your employment however, If accepted each month of the experience will be counted



2. We do not have any changes after 1st of July 2013.



Regards

Helen


----------



## subscriptions.im007

As the immigration rules or the numbers needed by Aus change from 1st July, by when can we expect DIAC to publish the information about the new EOI criteria & number of professionals needed?


----------



## abdulzak

samysunny said:


> your pigeon is still on the way  Wednesday gone!


My pigeon is like a Goods train.. hoping it shud reach by Friday..


----------



## Sunlight11

rockyrambo said:


> Well, don't you think that using occupational ceiling is a more easy way to reduce the cap of IT people each year? If not, then what else are these ceilings for?
> Reducing the number of points through this method reflects a change in ideology of the definition of skilled experience. And, DIAC should not change the ideology behind it. If it is that very capricious then anything can happen..Then it is a game of cards!
> 
> Anyway, rhetoric isn't of much help here. So, would you mind contacting this MARA agent and asking him to produce the very old DIAC guidelines and sample ACS positive assessments? If he has a vast amount of experience, he should give some evidence about that it used to happen in the past with ACS and DIAC.
> 
> I searched for DIAC's email id for these queries but didn't find it. I think someone in Australia should either visit it /call it to confirm.




It is indeed a game of cards... immigration criterion do not always follow real life statistics.. there are many other factors to consider ... one is that reducing the overall cap doesn't achieve their desired purpose of presenting more opportunity to Europeans\Americans... even if the cap is reduced.. whatever remaining will be filled by the Asians... but with the 'Deeming Date' policy... Westerners will get good window to apply as applications will substantially (some say 50%) drop from Asia (atleast for SC 189) but Will not really affect Europeans and Americans as they can supplant their lost points by scoring all 8.0 in IELTS.

Hope I made some sense...


----------



## gopikrishna

hallo

i am gopi from india i was applied subclass 175 skilled independent in 2009 june and i got letter from co in aug 2011
finally my case was refused in dec 2011 

now i want to apply for 457 visa or 175 visa .can i apply it now boecause it was pay 18months ..
any one please sugget me whether i can start my process are i should wait few more months 

kindly help me 

thanking you


----------



## dragoman

Sunlight11 said:


> It is indeed a game of cards... immigration criterion do not always follow real life statistics.. there are many other factors to consider ... one is that reducing the overall cap doesn't achieve their desired purpose of presenting more opportunity to Europeans\Americans... even if the cap is reduced.. whatever remaining will be filled by the Asians... but with the 'Deeming Date' policy... Westerners will get good window to apply as applications will substantially (some say 50%) drop from Asia (atleast for SC 189) but Will not really affect Europeans and Americans as they can supplant their lost points by scoring all 8.0 in IELTS.
> 
> Hope I made some sense...


Yes I agree with you on this , and there can be below aspects as well :

1) Earlier people were getting qualified without the IELTS extra points ( i.e 7 each), now its kind of forcing everybody to get 7 each at least.

2) Now , they only want people with good academics & relevant experience to showcase it . Earlier virtually almost EVERYBODY was qualifying . 

3) They get the highest number of immigrants from UK ( among Western World) and getting band 8 for them is piece of cake , so no worries there.

These are only my POV , but logically makes sense to me . 

But still I don't support these new rules , and specially the way it got implemented without any notice !

Dragoman


----------



## roposh

dragoman said:


> Yes I agree with you on this , and there can be below aspects as well :
> 
> 1) Earlier people were getting qualified without the IELTS extra points ( i.e 7 each), now its kind of forcing everybody to get 7 each at least.
> 
> 2) Now , they only want people with good academics & relevant experience to showcase it . Earlier virtually almost EVERYBODY was qualifying .
> 
> 3) They get the highest number of immigrants from UK ( among Western World) and getting band 8 for them is piece of cake , so no worries there.
> 
> These are only my POV , but logically makes sense to me .
> 
> But still I don't support these new rules , and specially the way it got implemented without any notice !
> 
> Dragoman


Well, I agree to this to an extent but I have doubts if any UK citizen would be desperate for Australian Citizenship. Really why would he?
Also, majority of the immigrants are from the third world country, IMHO the ratio of US or UK citizens applying for immigration would be 1/500.


----------



## abdulzak

Hi guys,
I got a reply from ACS that it takes minimum 3 months to process , meaning If u applied on 18th march, we get the result by 18th June

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## samysunny

abdulzak said:


> My pigeon is like a Goods train.. hoping it shud reach by Friday..


I really like your optimistic way towards the change of days  Lets keep our hope alive till we reach the dreamland!


----------



## abdulzak

samysunny said:


> I really like your optimistic way towards the change of days  Lets keep our hope alive till we reach the dreamland!


Thanks samsunny for your compliment.. It's not I'm optimistic, just kidding.. rather they will make us to become optimistic.. This is a good treatment for all pessimist to become optimist..


----------



## dragoman

abdulzak said:


> Thanks samsunny for your compliment.. It's not I'm optimistic, just kidding.. rather they will make us to become optimistic.. This is a good treatment for all pessimist to become optimist..


But definately they have soaked all my energy and enthusiasim for immigration .. was so positive when i applied for acs . But worried if i will make it thru . All i hope is best for me and everybody else.


----------



## dhiraj_g23

*Is this right time to apply for ACS*

Hi All,

Till March, I was having only 55 points and almost lost hope as most of State sponsorship asks for 7 in each IELTS. I prepared for IELTS and wrote it for second time and got 7 in all, and opened expatforum after a gap of 2 months with ecstasy, but got to know of new ACS rules, now back to 55 again.(my experience 6(ECE and network engineer, CCNP) - 5 or 4 yrs = 2 yrs only)

At present the only option left is to apply for SS, and I don't think my job code 263111 was in NSW last year, finally left with option Victoria.

Now I can apply for ACS by June 15 or wait till July 1. I wanted to listen to all rules for coming year, but if it does have any advantage i ll submit by June 15.


----------



## Mroks

dhiraj_g23 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Till March, I was having only 55 points and almost lost hope as most of State sponsorship asks for 7 in each IELTS. I prepared for IELTS and wrote it for second time and got 7 in all, and opened expatforum after a gap of 2 months with ecstasy, but got to know of new ACS rules, now back to 55 again.(my experience 6(ECE and network engineer, CCNP) - 5 or 4 yrs = 2 yrs only)
> 
> At present the only option left is to apply for SS, and I don't think my job code 263111 was in NSW last year, finally left with option Victoria.
> 
> Now I can apply for ACS by June 15 or wait till July 1. I wanted to listen to all rules for coming year, but if it does have any advantage i ll submit by June 15.


If you are not done with ACS, apply for it as soon as possible. Currently ACS takes around 3 months to give result.


----------



## anujmalhotra262

I am B.Tech IT 2005 Pass out and my scores are as follows.. 

Age: 30 ( Aged less than 32)
Education: 15 ( Graduate B.Tech- IT 2005 pass out )
IELTS : 0 as of now as I scored 6.5 in Writing and overall 7.5 ( R=9, L=7.5, W=6.5, S=7) 
Work Experience/ Employment = 10 ( If ACS reduces only 2 Yrs of experience which makes me fall in the category of >5 and <8 Yrs of experience, though I have 8 yrs experience at present.
Spouse : 5 Points ( Getting Experience assessment ( MCA , 5 Yrs IT experience and scored R-8, L-8.5, S=8, W-6.5, Overall 8 in IELTS)

Total comes out to be 60 without considering IELTS score.. Can I apply for EOI as soon as I receive ACS assessment keeping fingers crossed that only 2 Yrs will be reduced and not 4
And is IELTS score mandatory?.


----------



## Mroks

anujmalhotra262 said:


> I am B.Tech IT 2005 Pass out and my scores are as follows..
> 
> Age: 30 ( Aged less than 32)
> Education: 15 ( Graduate B.Tech- IT 2005 pass out )
> IELTS : 0 as of now as I scored 6.5 in Writing and overall 7.5 ( R=9, L=7.5, W=6.5, S=7)
> Work Experience/ Employment = 10 ( If ACS reduces only 2 Yrs of experience which makes me fall in the category of >5 and <8 Yrs of experience, though I have 8 yrs experience at present.
> Spouse : 5 Points ( Getting Experience assessment ( MCA , 5 Yrs IT experience and scored R-8, L-8.5, S=8, W-6.5, Overall 8 in IELTS)
> 
> Total comes out to be 60 without considering IELTS score.. Can I apply for EOI as soon as I receive ACS assessment keeping fingers crossed that only 2 Yrs will be reduced and not 4.


Apply for EOI, as EOI is valid for 2 years and can be modified.


----------



## anujmalhotra262

But the point is, Is IELTS score require even if one scores 60 without considering IELTS..


----------



## Mroks

anujmalhotra262 said:


> But the point is, Is IELTS score require even if one scores 60 without considering IELTS..


Required for an applicant coming from non-english speaking country.
6 band in each is the minimum requirement for all main applicants, hence IELTS required.

For applicants of english speaking countries like UK, USA, canada etc, IELTS is not required if claiming for band 6.5 in each. If claiming more than 6.5 band, then it is required for them also.


----------



## dragoman

anujmalhotra262 said:


> But the point is, Is IELTS score require even if one scores 60 without considering IELTS..


Yes u need atleast 6 in each to prove u r competent in english .. some1 can correct me if i m wrong .

Dragoman


----------



## anujmalhotra262

6 is fine.. I have 6 that is why I scored myself 0.. 

My score is R-9, L-7.5, W=6.5 , S-7 and over all 7.5

So without IELTS my total score is 60 so i am confused whether IELTS is mandatory or not?


----------



## atiker

Totally confused between 

261311 Analyst Programmer
261312 Developer Programmer
261313 Software Engineer
261399 Software & Applications Programmer NEC

They all seem same to me. 

Whats the catch ?


----------



## Vivek Shadilya

*Got IELTS result*

I knew I screwed up in writing the moment I came out of the hall ....completely mis- understood the question

Listening	9
Reading	8.5
Writing	6.5
Speaking	8.0
Overall 8

Can you believe it !!!


----------



## Vivek Shadilya

dragoman said:


> Yes u need atleast 6 in each to prove u r competent in english .. some1 can correct me if i m wrong .
> 
> Dragoman


I think it depends on job code, for sw minimum 7 is required in all !!


----------



## Mroks

Vivek Shadilya said:


> I knew I screwed up in writing the moment I came out of the hall ....completely mis- understood the question
> 
> Listening	9
> Reading	8.5
> Writing	6.5
> Speaking	8.0
> Overall 8
> 
> Can you believe it !!!


Very sad. You are fit to get 20 points, but something went in a wayward direction.
1. Always read the question twice and underline key words in Task1.
2. Always read the question thrice and underline key words in Task2.

This will help you to maintain focus on topics and reduces chances of going off the track.

Nothing to feel bad, its part of life. Put hard work and you will definitely come with 20 points.

Wish you good luck.


----------



## sghosh

Vivek Shadilya said:


> I knew I screwed up in writing the moment I came out of the hall ....completely mis- understood the question
> 
> Listening	9
> Reading	8.5
> Writing	6.5
> Speaking	8.0
> Overall 8
> 
> Can you believe it !!!


when was your LRW test held? and you went through IDP or British council?


----------



## Vivek Shadilya

sghosh said:


> when was your LRW test held? and you went through IDP or British council?


25th may, idp


----------



## Vivek Shadilya

Mroks said:


> Very sad. You are fit to get 20 points, but something went in a wayward direction.
> 1. Always read the question twice and underline key words in Task1.
> 2. Always read the question thrice and underline key words in Task2.
> 
> This will help you to maintain focus on topics and reduces chances of going off the track.
> 
> Nothing to feel bad, its part of life. Put hard work and you will definitely come with 20 points.
> 
> Wish you good luck.


Thanks....thats what I need I guess. For claiming 20 points one needs 8 in all sections or overall?


----------



## sghosh

Vivek Shadilya said:


> 25th may, idp


Even I wrote on 25th May, IDP. They said I will get results on 7th June. I logged in to website, and it says "results coming soon..."


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Yes, i have 6 in each and overll 7.5, that means i am eligible.. Please correct me if i am wrong..
So with 6 in ielts if one score 60 overall one should be good to go.. Correct??


----------



## k.emper

Thats right mate


anujmalhotra262 said:


> Yes, i have 6 in each and overll 7.5, that means i am eligible.. Please correct me if i am wrong..
> So with 6 in ielts if one score 60 overall one should be good to go.. Correct??


----------



## k.emper

8 in each section to claim 20 points



Vivek Shadilya said:


> Thanks....thats what I need I guess. For claiming 20 points one needs 8 in all sections or overall?


----------



## k.emper

Please go through the job descriptions for each..there will be a difference. For example, to be able to apply for 261313 you would need to have experience in difference phases of software lifecycle (testing, design, requirements gathering, support etc).


atiker said:


> Totally confused between
> 
> 261311 Analyst Programmer
> 261312 Developer Programmer
> 261313 Software Engineer
> 261399 Software & Applications Programmer NEC
> 
> They all seem same to me.
> 
> Whats the catch ?


----------



## k.emper

Sorry mate..its the ACS result thats valid for 2 years.
EOI is valid only for 60 days.


Mroks said:


> Apply for EOI, as EOI is valid for 2 years and can be modified.


----------



## Vivek Shadilya

sghosh said:


> Even I wrote on 25th May, IDP. They said I will get results on 7th June. I logged in to website, and it says "results coming soon..."


[email protected] in https://results.ielts.org
This is preview of result


----------



## dragoman

k.emper said:


> Sorry mate..its the ACS result thats valid for 2 years.
> EOI is valid only for 60 days.


No EOI remains in the system for 2 yrs .. the invitation is valid for 60 days .


----------



## ind2oz

sghosh said:


> Even I wrote on 25th May, IDP. They said I will get results on 7th June. I logged in to website, and it says "results coming soon..."


Sghosh

Bai use this url for results. Idp India portal results are delayed always....

https://results.ielts.org

Brevity Excuse. Using Expat Forum on Mobile device.


----------



## ind2oz

Vivek Shadilya said:


> I knew I screwed up in writing the moment I came out of the hall ....completely mis- understood the question
> 
> Listening	9
> Reading	8.5
> Writing	6.5
> Speaking	8.0
> Overall 8
> 
> Can you believe it !!!


Buddy

You dont deserve this, you are capable of much more. 
You need sit the exam once more. You have the stuff of 20 points.

Brevity Excuse. Using Expat Forum on Mobile device.


----------



## dragoman

ACS has also updated it website with below information ! 

News & Updates

ACS Skill Assessment Result Letters

All ACS Skill Assessment Result Letters report on a date (mm/yy) of when an applicant becomes ‘skilled’.

This date will be when the applicant meets the ACS Requirements, these requirements are detailed in the Summary of Criteria 

*Please note, only employment completed after the date the applicant has met the ACS requirements will be counted as skilled employment.
*

https://www.acs.org.au/migration-skills-assessment/news-and-updates


----------



## sghosh

ind2oz said:


> Sghosh
> 
> Bai use this url for results. Idp India portal results are delayed always....
> 
> https://results.ielts.org
> 
> Brevity Excuse. Using Expat Forum on Mobile device.


Thanks Ind2Oz, I just saw my results. I have at least 7 in each section.


----------



## ind2oz

dragoman said:


> ACS has also updated it website with below information !
> 
> News & Updates
> 
> ACS Skill Assessment Result Letters
> 
> All ACS Skill Assessment Result Letters report on a date (mm/yy) of when an applicant becomes ‘skilled’.
> 
> This date will be when the applicant meets the ACS Requirements, these requirements are detailed in the Summary of Criteria
> 
> Please note, only employment completed after the date the applicant has met the ACS requirements will be counted as skilled employment.
> 
> 
> https://www.acs.org.au/migration-skills-assessment/news-and-updates


So now its Official..What took so long for them..

Brevity Excuse. Using Expat Forum on Mobile device.


----------



## dragoman

ind2oz said:


> So now its Official..What took so long for them..
> 
> Brevity Excuse. Using Expat Forum on Mobile device.



Official from ACS but what about DIAC ? there is nothing mentioned in Imm.gov.au or while applying the EOI .. and how actually EOI needs to be filled ? 

Mark the previous exp as non - relevant in EOI ? 

Dragoman


----------



## Sunlight11

dragoman said:


> Official from ACS but what about DIAC ? there is nothing mentioned in Imm.gov.au or while applying the EOI .. and how actually EOI needs to be filled ?
> 
> Mark the previous exp as non - relevant in EOI ?
> 
> Dragoman


Well this is now official, as it has been put up in the ACS site .. DIAC, ACS whatever all these are same party, they all work together..


----------



## jayptl

Hi guys

Stop discussion with " skilled employment" by ACS.

its already publish now on 
*
https://www.acs.org.au/migration-skills-assessment/news-and-updates*

It seems, next year almost 80% deduction in IT occupation


----------



## ind2oz

dragoman said:


> Official from ACS but what about DIAC ? there is nothing mentioned in Imm.gov.au or while applying the EOI .. and how actually EOI needs to be filled ?
> 
> Mark the previous exp as non - relevant in EOI ?
> 
> Dragoman


Man.

We need to go on a holiday. Things will be clear after a while. Hope somewhere in mid of july we will be able to proceed.

Brevity Excuse. Using Expat Forum on Mobile device.


----------



## Sunlight11

80% I guess is too high, probably little over 50% may drop out.


----------



## nilwal

Anyone with Bachelor & Master in Comp Sci got review from ACS with new process?

I am confused due to *"If the applicant has multiple qualifications, the date will be based on whichever results in the earliest 
date."* from Guide lines for applicant page no. 8

Just want to check, how they are calculating experience in this case (B + M degree) ?


----------



## superm

Sunlight11 said:


> Well this is now official, as it has been put up in the ACS site .. DIAC, ACS whatever all these are same party, they all work together..


I guess you would need to wait to hear from DIAC on this - or if someone with new result has got a CO to know. ACS and DIAC are not same. DIAC merely takes ACS things as advice and may over-ride them!


----------



## Sunlight11

superm said:


> I guess you would need to wait to hear from DIAC on this - or if someone with new result has got a CO to know. ACS and DIAC are not same. DIAC merely takes ACS things as advice and may over-ride them!


Well yeah I know they are not same... relax,..... I said this to imply all of the bodies relating to immigration work together to juggle with the policies however they see fit for Australia.... which they are perfectly entitled to do.


----------



## Sunlight11

nilwal said:


> Anyone with Bachelor & Master in Comp Sci got review from ACS with new process?
> 
> I am confused due to *"If the applicant has multiple qualifications, the date will be based on whichever results in the earliest
> date."* from Guide lines for applicant page no. 8
> 
> Just want to check, how they are calculating experience in this case (B + M degree) ?


To me it means DIAC counts your work after BSc. and ACS also makes you skilled taking experience (if u have) Before Msc.

Please rectify me If I am mistaken.


----------



## Mroks

Vivek Shadilya said:


> Thanks....thats what I need I guess. For claiming 20 points one needs 8 in all sections or overall?


8 in each section to claim 20 points
7 in each section to claim 10 points


----------



## subscriptions.im007

Any idea if MCA (with Bachelotrs in Arts) is considered ICT Major, Minor...hope they won't say its not related...



Anybody got it evaluated?


----------



## roposh

It looks as if results have dried up completely. No information on any result recieved by any applicant??????????


----------



## starwars123

Got 7 in each module of ielts  this is my 2nd attempt and thanks for all the words of encouragement and support during my 1st exam results  Listening:7.0 Reading:8.0 Writing:8.0 Speaking:7.5 Overall:7.5


----------



## Chetu

Sunlight11 said:


> 80% I guess is too high, probably little over 50% may drop out.


Hi Sunlight , 
What do you mean by 80% , 50% where are you guys getting these nos. from ?


----------



## Sunlight11

subscriptions.im007 said:


> Any idea if MCA (with Bachelotrs in Arts) is considered ICT Major, Minor...hope they won't say its not related...
> 
> 
> Anybody got it evaluated?



Bachelor of Arts will not be looked over by ACS, for that you may have to go for Vetassess if I am not mistaken... MCA (Masters of Com. App. is it ?) should be considered ICT Major but depending upon the individual courses, they'll decide how many years to take out.


----------



## Sunlight11

Chetu said:


> Hi Sunlight ,
> What do you mean by 80% , 50% where are you guys getting these nos. from ?


Look last year ppl who got 60 pts, now with same qualification will get 55 pts... to apply SC 189, from that pool, many will either reattempt IELTS, or will try for spousal points... So I believe out of that number atleast 40% will succeed, thus I mentioned 50%-60% from last year's number will not make it, cause either they wont have an option to try for spousal pts or will not get desired IELTS.

Whereas Jayptl thinks the scenario is even darker, and probably max 20% would get that extra 5 pts somehow.


----------



## jayptl

to Sunlight

Picture is clear by new ACS rules,,,, by making huge break of IT guys.


----------



## Chetu

Sunlight11 said:


> Look last year ppl who got 60 pts, now with same qualification will get 55 pts... to apply SC 189, from that pool, many will either reattempt IELTS, or will try for spousal points... So I believe out of that number atleast 40% will succeed, thus I mentioned 50%-60% from last year's number will not make it, cause either they wont have an option to try for spousal pts or will not get desired IELTS.
> 
> Whereas Jayptl thinks the scenario is even darker, and probably max 20% would get that extra 5 pts somehow.


That is where I think states can cash-in on , and we will see lots of ppl opting for 190 rather than 189 . Cannot comment on the percent of ppl though , too high a guess than an estimate . 

By the way guys , is there any change on points front by DIAC from July 2013 ? Like is it something else instead of 60?


----------



## starwars123

Forgive me for asking this basic question. Does it impact the previously approved ACS evaluation also?


Chetu said:


> That is where I think states can cash-in on , and we will see lots of ppl opting for 190 rather than 189 . Cannot comment on the percent of ppl though , too high a guess than an estimate .
> 
> By the way guys , is there any change on points front by DIAC from July 2013 ? Like is it something else instead of 60?


----------



## subscriptions.im007

Ya I understand that they would just ignore BA....Master of Computer Application I am also hoping they will consider as ICT Major after which they may deduct 2 years....so that may leave me with 6 year


Sunlight11 said:


> Bachelor of Arts will not be looked over by ACS, for that you may have to go for Vetassess if I am not mistaken... MCA (Masters of Com. App. is it ?) should be considered ICT Major but depending upon the individual courses, they'll decide how many years to take out.


----------



## Sunlight11

Chetu said:


> That is where I think states can cash-in on , and we will see lots of ppl opting for 190 rather than 189 . Cannot comment on the percent of ppl though , too high a guess than an estimate .
> 
> By the way guys , is there any change on points front by DIAC from July 2013 ? Like is it something else instead of 60?


It should not be.. I've read some reports where it was said the points and some other things will remain same... but in any case, DIAC has the last say.

And yeah SC 190 this time gonna be flooded for sure.


----------



## ind2oz

subscriptions.im007 said:


> Any idea if MCA (with Bachelotrs in Arts) is considered ICT Major, Minor...hope they won't say its not related...
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody got it evaluated?


Dear Subscriber,

ACS would consider your MCA as ICT major, but but you loose your experience till your MCA and 2 years after your MCA to meet the eligibility. 

now none of us have any Idea how DIAC will treat for points. we are in the same dilemma.


----------



## ind2oz

Chetu said:


> That is where I think states can cash-in on , and we will see lots of ppl opting for 190 rather than 189 . Cannot comment on the percent of ppl though , too high a guess than an estimate .
> 
> By the way guys , is there any change on points front by DIAC from July 2013 ? Like is it something else instead of 60?


Chetu,

Wats your expectation. 55 or 65?


----------



## ind2oz

I would take this opportunity to inform my fella expats that with decent efforts I was able to secure 10 points today..

yes got my IELTS results.

RL8, S7.5,W7

I am in mood to celebrate.


----------



## Bokya

nilwal said:


> Anyone with Bachelor & Master in Comp Sci got review from ACS with new process?
> 
> I am confused due to *"If the applicant has multiple qualifications, the date will be based on whichever results in the earliest
> date."* from Guide lines for applicant page no. 8
> 
> Just want to check, how they are calculating experience in this case (B + M degree) ?


Hey, I do have same qualifications probably your are talking about BCS and MCS\MSc. Please let me know if you get your assessment.


----------



## zeinasoft

starwars123 said:


> Got 7 in each module of ielts  this is my 2nd attempt and thanks for all the words of encouragement and support during my 1st exam results  Listening:7.0 Reading:8.0 Writing:8.0 Speaking:7.5 Overall:7.5


Congrats 

are you a native arabic speaker ?

is it really difficult to gain a good score in saudi arabia ?


----------



## athar.dcsian

nilwal said:


> Anyone with Bachelor & Master in Comp Sci got review from ACS with new process?
> 
> I am confused due to *"If the applicant has multiple qualifications, the date will be based on whichever results in the earliest
> date."* from Guide lines for applicant page no. 8
> 
> Just want to check, how they are calculating experience in this case (B + M degree) ?


Hi Niwal,

I applied with both Bachelor/Master degrees (ICT Major). What's the exact response from ACS in your result letter on this. Can you share?


----------



## subscriptions.im007

Looks like we need a matrix to denote these things....so that we get a feel of where we might fit in based on other's experiences.

Bachelor's qualification
Master's qualification
IT Experience Start date
What ACS thinks about the qualification
What ACS thinks about the experience start date
How DIAC CO evaluated the experience


----------



## starwars123

Congrats 

:clap2:


ind2oz said:


> I would take this opportunity to inform my fella expats that with decent efforts I was able to secure 10 points today..
> 
> yes got my IELTS results.
> 
> RL8, S7.5,W7
> 
> I am in mood to celebrate.


----------



## starwars123

Hi., No i am a filipino settles in Saudi Arabia. I took my exams in Manila. The frst time i took in Doha. But was not successful. I am not sure if the location impacts scores. In both the places i found the standard of question paper equal. But heard British Council is easier than IDP.




zeinasoft said:


> Congrats
> 
> are you a native arabic speaker ?
> 
> is it really difficult to gain a good score in saudi arabia ?


----------



## nilwal

My application is still at stage 4, applied on 20th May. 


athar.dcsian said:


> Hi Niwal,
> 
> I applied with both Bachelor/Master degrees (ICT Major). What's the exact response from ACS in your result letter on this. Can you share?


If they are going to deduct 2 yrs from exp, then I might have to give IELTS again. I have 6.5 in writing, others are above 7.


----------



## HarryAdd

:clap2: Congrats :clap2:



ind2oz said:


> I would take this opportunity to inform my fella expats that with decent efforts I was able to secure 10 points today..
> 
> yes got my IELTS results.
> 
> RL8, S7.5,W7
> 
> I am in mood to celebrate.


----------



## New_user01

ind2oz said:


> I would take this opportunity to inform my fella expats that with decent efforts I was able to secure 10 points today..
> 
> yes got my IELTS results.
> 
> RL8, S7.5,W7
> 
> I am in mood to celebrate.




Hey Ind2OZ,

Congrats for your great score and getting 10 points. Could you share your experience of getting 7 each which is becoming pain for everyone including myself.

I appeared for IELTS in April but could manage to score 6.5 overall with RL-7 and WS-6.

I can control the score of Listening and Reading but not sure what examiners look in Speaking and writing part.

Your help will be highly appreciated.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Snazme

*Re: DIAC*

Doesn't DIAC already say on it's page that it considers the ACS opinion while awarding points for skilled employment? 

"The relevant authority that assessed your skills may also provide an opinion on your skilled employment experience. The department will consider this opinion when awarding points. "

If we were to tie this up with the recent announcement made by ACS, I guess we have the answer?

Any opinions?

Cheers


----------



## Vivek Shadilya

ind2oz said:


> Chetu,
> 
> Wats your expectation. 55 or 65?


IMO they may not reduce points, because if want to curtail inputs they hsa two choices either increase points or increase eligibility criteria they chose the latter becsuse increasing points may require lotsa changes in the system or whatever may be the reason. This common in organizations and other admission criteria to tweak a little when more candidates apply with almost same credentials. Like in campus interviews few companies just increase the cgp or percentages, but basic criteria remains they want to take engineering grads only. This is my personal thinking


----------



## ind2oz

New_user01 said:


> Hey Ind2OZ,
> 
> Congrats for your great score and getting 10 points. Could you share your experience of getting 7 each which is becoming pain for everyone including myself.
> 
> I appeared for IELTS in April but could manage to score 6.5 overall with RL-7 and WS-6.
> 
> I can control the score of Listening and Reading but not sure what examiners look in Speaking and writing part.
> 
> Your help will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


Dear New_user,

Thank you so much. 

It was really difficult to crack IELTS for me, it use to be gambling for me. I was 7 always in RLS, I lacked in writing. 

Self study was not effective in improving score, I finally decided to join a institute for the IELTS training. There I found that our English ability can score more than 7 actually. Where we lack is Knack of the cracking exam, we don't really understand what is expected out of this exam. More often we sit the exam without the awareness of expectations of the examiner/evaluator. You need understand what should be ideal way/approach of answering for each module. 

I researched and found that most of the institutes were training as per their own Standard operating procedure and usually in batch's with least personal attention and lot of practice material. This was not my requirement. I finally found a tutor with 12 plus years of experience, now practicing independently at home. There are lot of advantages it was flexible with timings and 100% personal attention. I enrolled a month before the exam and had attended around 15 sessions. My score has improved by 1 band.

My advice is to go to a professional trainer. 

If you or anyone in Bangalore need the tutor details, Please send PM I can share.


----------



## navindce

Dear All

I am new this site. 
I have done Electronics and Communication Engineering and then I worked for three years with an IT company. Post that I did my MBA in International Business and have been working for a Bank for the last two years. I have the following queries-

1. Am I eligible for the Skill set visa? And if yes under which education/ work experience? What could be the probable points I can expect for this.

2. What will be the probable time taken for the assessment?

3. Also my entire education has been in English. Do I need to take IELTS? If no then will i carry any points for the same.

Kindly reply 

Thanks in advance


----------



## noobrex

*1212 - Crop Farmers*

ssss


----------



## aruno

Good evening friends!!

My self Arun from India, applied for ACS Assessment on June6th and its "With Assessor" status.

My Background is:

1. B.Sc in Maths, Physics and Computer Science - no idea whether it comes under ICT major/minor - 2005
2. MCA (Master of Computer Applications- hope it comes under ICT major) -2008
3. M.Tech Computer Science - clearly it comes under ICT Major -2010

Now, I have 3 years exact experience as "Software Engineer" 2010 - 2013 May
My Nominated occupation also "Software Engineer" so it is clearly close.

Now my worry is, if they consider MCA as ICT Major then will they consider my second masters
as learning stage and consider my 3 years exp as valid 

or

they reduce my exp to 1 year (3 - 2 yrs) and hence i should rely on my 7 band IELTS and SS.

How will they consider my profile any clues.. fingers crossed ..

~Arun


----------



## Sunlight11

aruno said:


> Good evening friends!!
> 
> My self Arun from India, applied for ACS Assessment on June6th and its "With Assessor" status.
> 
> My Background is:
> 
> 1. B.Sc in Maths, Physics and Computer Science - no idea whether it comes under ICT major/minor - 2005
> 2. MCA (Master of Computer Applications- hope it comes under ICT major) -2008
> 3. M.Tech Computer Science - clearly it comes under ICT Major -2010
> 
> Now, I have 3 years exact experience as "Software Engineer" 2010 - 2013 May
> My Nominated occupation also "Software Engineer" so it is clearly close.
> 
> Now my worry is, if they consider MCA as ICT Major then will they consider my second masters
> as learning stage and consider my 3 years exp as valid
> 
> or
> 
> they reduce my exp to 1 year (3 - 2 yrs) and hence i should rely on my 7 band IELTS and SS.
> 
> How will they consider my profile any clues.. fingers crossed ..
> 
> ~Arun


Well ur BSc may go down as ICT Minor but your MCA and M.Tech will definitely be considered ICT Major... And there is high chance that they'll deduct only 2 years of work in your case. Work experience gained during study is alright if you've prepared the work doc according to the desired format.


----------



## dragoman

Sunlight11 said:


> Well ur BSc may go down as ICT Minor but your MCA and M.Tech will definitely be considered ICT Major... And there is high chance that they'll deduct only 2 years of work in your case. Work experience gained during study is alright if you've prepared the work doc according to the desired format.


But he did his mtech regular and started to work only after that .. what will be the deductuion in this case ?


----------



## chptp

dragoman said:


> But he did his mtech regular and started to work only after that .. what will be the deductuion in this case ?


There should not be any deduction.


----------



## shyam

Hi Guys,

Any idea on my case? Please suggest.

I have done my B-Tech in Electronics and Communication
Masters in Information systesm in Australia which is a ICT major.
and 4+ years of experience till now and i have applied for ANZSCO code 261313 Software Engineer.

Will there be any deductions in my case?

I have read in the Summary Critera PDF as "Recent work experience excempt" with Australia Study Requirement.

Please suggest.


----------



## aruno

chptp said:


> There should not be any deduction.


Thanks a ton friends for a quick reply.

I am also hoping that it should not be deducted.. since i have another masters
after the qualified degree (MCA in my case). lets see.. Will update you as soon as i get my result letter.

~Arun


----------



## jazzz

saydur said:


> my wife got it in 8 days....


WOW in 8 days???


I am thinking of applying for Australian PR. I have the following profile:

* Age : 26 years
* Bachelor of Engineering in Computer Science(4 years)
* 2 years and 1 month work experience as Systems and network administrator working in a school
* 1year + experience as Systems administrator in IT Engineering Services company in Brisbane. Still continuing with the same job
* IELTS - 7 min in all bands

I am working in Australia and my husband is doing his Masters in Computer Science (2 years degree in progress). Hence I have complete work rights for 2 years. I was wanting to apply for PR with the above profile.

I am currently arranging the experience certificate for my work experience from the School where I was working. I am also arranging for the salary certificate as I did not have payslips with me. I have got all the payslips here from the IT engineering services company, Australia and the current work experience certificate from my manager

I have the degree certificate and the marks card showing all the subjects I have studied.

Please advise if I need to collect any more documents.


----------



## VenkytoOz

jazzz said:


> WOW in 8 days???
> 
> 
> I am thinking of applying for Australian PR. I have the following profile:
> 
> * Age : 26 years
> * Bachelor of Engineering in Computer Science(4 years)
> * 2 years and 1 month work experience as Systems and network administrator working in a school
> * 1year + experience as Systems administrator in IT Engineering Services company in Brisbane. Still continuing with the same job
> * IELTS - 7 min in all bands
> 
> I am working in Australia and my husband is doing his Masters in Computer Science (2 years degree in progress). Hence I have complete work rights for 2 years. I was wanting to apply for PR with the above profile.
> 
> I am currently arranging the experience certificate for my work experience from the School where I was working. I am also arranging for the salary certificate as I did not have payslips with me. I have got all the payslips here from the IT engineering services company, Australia and the current work experience certificate from my manager
> 
> I have the degree certificate and the marks card showing all the subjects I have studied.
> 
> Please advise if I need to collect any more documents.


Jazzz, who would be the primary applicant and who would be the dependant? Di you check if you qualification and wrk exp is mentioned in Skill select? If yes, then in sol1 or sol2? And from are you planning to apply PR, Oz or India? Please check if teachers IELTS requirements with respective states.

Thx.


----------



## Sunlight11

aruno said:


> Thanks a ton friends for a quick reply.
> 
> I am also hoping that it should not be deducted.. since i have another masters
> after the qualified degree (MCA in my case). lets see.. Will update you as soon as i get my result letter.
> 
> ~Arun



Hello, I haven't seen anywhere in ACS guideline that said having Double Masters will reduce the work experience requirement... if that's the case.. then obviously good for you. But please check with ACS if they do indeed follow such a practice...! Let us know too if you have seen such explanation from any ACS booklet.


----------



## roposh

This thread is originally meant for tracking the ACS assessment timelines but the discussion has gone to a different level altogether. Please focus on ACS assessment and sshare your status. 
All those interested in other conversations please use other threads.

It's been quite some time since anyone has updated their ACS result, have results dried up completely???


----------



## sounddonor

i just submitted and waiting ..


----------



## seny005

roposh said:


> This thread is originally meant for tracking the ACS assessment timelines but the discussion has gone to a different level altogether. Please focus on ACS assessment and sshare your status.
> All those interested in other conversations please use other threads.
> 
> It's been quite some time since anyone has updated their ACS result, have results dried up completely???



I second that, other posts are deviating the thread subject. fellow members please post your other queries in respective/relevant threads or start your own.


----------



## happybuddha

roposh said:


> It's been quite some time since anyone has updated their ACS result, have results dried up completely???


Yes I think. There is another thread with people who submitted in March, that thread has gone way beyond the 6th page of this forum. I dont think anyone who submitted after March15 has received an assessment. Me included.


----------



## cool_nax

happybuddha said:


> Yes I think. There is another thread with people who submitted in March, that thread has gone way beyond the 6th page of this forum. I dont think anyone who submitted after March15 has received an assessment. Me included.


Can you please provide the link for that new thread


----------



## TheEndGame

happybuddha said:


> Yes I think. There is another thread with people who submitted in March, that thread has gone way beyond the 6th page of this forum. I dont think anyone who submitted after March15 has received an assessment. Me included.


What!!! U applied on march 15 and still waiting.... I should stop waiting for mine then


----------



## SS28

What is your time lines Anu, when did you apply your ACS?


----------



## tweet

Guys ,

I have a quick question. When applying for state sponsorship guess for Software Enginner both NSW and Victoria min of 3 yrs exp is required. Will this exp counted after the ACS eligibilty date or it does not take ACS into consideration. Reason I am asking is I am a telecom guy applying for SE. I have 6yrs exp. So if they cut 4 yrs with ICT minor can I apply for state sponsorship or not ??? I already have 7 in IELTS and applied to ACS on March 25th.


----------



## New_user01

Hello Guys,

I was about to apply for Australian Immigration under 190 or 489 visa however Recent changes by ACS made me confused and different MARA agents says different things for the same.

I have done Doeacc 'O' and 'A' level along with B.Com (pass) from Delhi University (India).

I have 7+ years of experience in Total out of which 6+ in ICT Business Analyst profile so i want to know whether i would get any points for my experience.

If they deduct 2 years, i would be getting 5 points but if they deduct 4 or 5 years, i won't be able to get 5 points which i need and I will have to get 7 each in IELTS which seems really difficult.



I want to know whether i am eligible for any 189,190 or 489 Visa.

I have few concerns about my education qualifications whether ACS will consider this and how much experience years I will get.

I have done DOEACC 'O' and 'A' level in 2005 along with B.Com (pass)

My profile relates to Business Analyst and having 6+ years in this and 1 years in different profile.

I wish to apply soon but do not want to loose money at the same time.

Regards,


----------



## New_user01

Hello Guys,

I was about to apply for Australian Immigration under 190 or 489 visa however Recent changes by ACS made me confused and different MARA agents says different things for the same.

I have done Doeacc 'O' and 'A' level along with B.Com (pass) from Delhi University (India).

I have 7+ years of experience in Total out of which 6+ in ICT Business Analyst profile so i want to know whether i would get any points for my experience.

If they deduct 2 years, i would be getting 5 points but if they deduct 4 or 5 years, i won't be able to get 5 points which i need and I will have to get 7 each in IELTS which seems really difficult.


I wish to apply soon but do not want to loose money at the same time.

Regards,


----------



## dragoman

New_user01 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I was about to apply for Australian Immigration under 190 or 489 visa however Recent changes by ACS made me confused and different MARA agents says different things for the same.
> 
> I have done Doeacc 'O' and 'A' level along with B.Com (pass) from Delhi University (India).
> 
> I have 7+ years of experience in Total out of which 6+ in ICT Business Analyst profile so i want to know whether i would get any points for my experience.
> 
> If they deduct 2 years, i would be getting 5 points but if they deduct 4 or 5 years, i won't be able to get 5 points which i need and I will have to get 7 each in IELTS which seems really difficult.
> 
> I wish to apply soon but do not want to loose money at the same time.
> 
> Regards,


Is ur o and a level considered as degree or diploma ?


----------



## New_user01

dragoman said:


> Is ur o and a level considered as degree or diploma ?


It is a diploma however it is equivalent to (BCA) Bachelors in Computer Application.


----------



## dragoman

New_user01 said:


> It is a diploma however it is equivalent to (BCA) Bachelors in Computer Application.


If u can prove that with supporting documents to acs then u can expect 2 yrs. Submit ur docs with deoac website links or some other proof to make ur case stronger.


----------



## New_user01

dragoman said:


> If u can prove that with supporting documents to acs then u can expect 2 yrs. Submit ur docs with deoac website links or some other proof to make ur case stronger.




So it means, there are chances to get 5 points...And Consultants are recommending me to give RPL along with other docs. 

A level candidates can do MCA after that in 2 years.


----------



## dragoman

New_user01 said:


> So it means, there are chances to get 5 points...And Consultants are recommending me to give RPL along with other docs.
> 
> A level candidates can do MCA after that in 2 years.


Its only my pov .. but acs is very unpredictable these days , some people with mca got 4 yrs deducted . 
So u never know .


----------



## New_user01

dragoman said:


> Its only my pov .. but acs is very unpredictable these days , some people with mca got 4 yrs deducted .
> So u never know .


hmmm....

That is why I am hesitating while applying.

I think these ACS rules are made to break lots of people dreams.


Anyways thanks for the help.


Any more thoughts on this?

Regards


----------



## dragoman

roposh said:


> This thread is originally meant for tracking the ACS assessment timelines but the discussion has gone to a different level altogether. Please focus on ACS assessment and sshare your status.
> All those interested in other conversations please use other threads.
> 
> It's been quite some time since anyone has updated their ACS result, have results dried up completely???


Its because results have completely dried .. plus the acs rules changed in meantime . So thats y these queries coming up since may .

Else who has time to discuss irrelevant things . .


----------



## happybuddha

This morning it showed Stage 4 - with assessor, but just an hour ago, I got my acs assessment


----------



## tweet

Guys ,

I have a quick question. When applying for state sponsorship guess for Software Enginner both NSW and Victoria min of 3 yrs exp is required. Will this exp counted after the ACS eligibilty date or it does not take ACS into consideration. Reason I am asking is I am a telecom guy applying for SE. I have 6yrs exp. So if they cut 4 yrs with ICT minor can I apply for state sponsorship or not ??? I already have 7 in IELTS and applied to ACS on March 25th


----------



## venuhunev

happybuddha said:


> This morning it showed Stage 4 - with assessor, but just an hour ago, I got my acs assessment


Kindly share your time line and result


----------



## TheEndGame

SS28 said:


> What is your time lines Anu, when did you apply your ACS?


I applied on 22nd april


----------



## abdulzak

happybuddha said:


> This morning it showed Stage 4 - with assessor, but just an hour ago, I got my acs assessment


When did u apply ?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Mroks

tweet said:


> Guys ,
> 
> I have a quick question. When applying for state sponsorship guess for Software Enginner both NSW and Victoria min of 3 yrs exp is required. Will this exp counted after the ACS eligibilty date or it does not take ACS into consideration. Reason I am asking is I am a telecom guy applying for SE. I have 6yrs exp. So if they cut 4 yrs with ICT minor can I apply for state sponsorship or not ??? I already have 7 in IELTS and applied to ACS on March 25th


Experience after the ACS eligibilty date will be counted. Check with the sponsoring state, the min experience criteria required.


----------



## Talha_

I applied on 13 April, still waiting.


----------



## Talha_

happybuddha said:


> This morning it showed Stage 4 - with assessor, but just an hour ago, I got my acs assessment


Congratulations


----------



## wish

happybuddha said:


> This morning it showed Stage 4 - with assessor, but just an hour ago, I got my acs assessment


you applied ACS on 21 march? 
What was your code?


----------



## deepajose

I applied on 25th March and still waiting...


----------



## showeb23

Anu said:


> I applied on 22nd april


I have applied on 30th April.So if you got the assessment please let me know


----------



## austrotter

*ACS results*

Applied on 8th april and Still " With Assessor"... This is painful !


----------



## austrotter

happybuddha said:


> This morning it showed Stage 4 - with assessor, but just an hour ago, I got my acs assessment




When did you Apply ? And details pls ?


----------



## noobrex

Even my agent tell me that he has recived the results today and they have accessed my completed experience 9 years and 4 months.


----------



## wish

noobrex said:


> Even my agent tell me that he has recived the results today and they have accessed my completed experience 9 years and 4 months.


Hi Noobrex,

Bit confused , If am not wrong you got your ACS + ve May 2012 ? Then how come your agent recived it today?


----------



## noobrex

wish said:


> Hi Noobrex,
> 
> Bit confused , If am not wrong you got your ACS + ve May 2012 ? Then how come your agent recived it today?


I had re-filed under a different occupation code which is part of Sol 1 list, but if Vic SS goes through I dont think I would need this.


----------



## jayptl

noobrex

r u crazy or drunk with ACS


----------



## wish

noobrex said:


> I had re-filed under a different occupation code which is part of Sol 1 list, but if Vic SS goes through I dont think I would need this.


Hi Noobrex,

We did u re-file? 
One your first ACS assessment , did you get full years of work ex? i remember your first accessment result was on May13 means after ACS intoduce their new format for work ex!


----------



## seny005

noobrex said:


> I had re-filed under a different occupation code which is part of Sol 1 list, but if Vic SS goes through I dont think I would need this.


Hi,

When did u apply for reassesment for different occupation code ? what is the code and fees? as i planned similarly.


----------



## Mroks

noobrex said:


> I had re-filed under a different occupation code which is part of Sol 1 list, but if Vic SS goes through I dont think I would need this.


What is the new occupation code under which you have filed for ACS ?


----------



## cool_nax

noobrex said:


> I had re-filed under a different occupation code which is part of Sol 1 list, but if Vic SS goes through I dont think I would need this.


Noobrex,

Even if you would have re-filed under different occupation code ,ACS rule change will remain same. i.e. For ICT Major they will deduct 2 yrs and for ICT Minor 4 yrs from your total exp.So when you say that they considered your total exp 9yrs 4 months does that mean they exclude your case from the new rule change and did the assessment based on the previous criteria before the rule change?


----------



## Vincentluf

showeb23 said:


> I have applied on 30th April.So if you got the assessment please let me know


Hi there I applied with ACS on the 30th April as Business Analyst.

Could anyone help me regarding the my working experience ?

Diploma (Major IT) Nov 2007
Degree (Major IT) Nov 2008

Working experience Nov 2007 - Date -> Business Analyst in same company

How many years of working experience do you think I will get and how many points I will be able to claim?

Thanks for your comments team


----------



## Talha_

Dear Fellows,

What are my chances ? My profile is as under:

ICT Major (Both Bachelors and Masters)
Graduation date : April 2006
ANZSCO job code : 261314 (Software Tester)
6 years and 11 months relevant experience (starting from May 2006 till date)
IELTS : 8.5(L) 7.5(R) 7.5(W) 7.0(S), Avg 7.5
Age : Under 32
ACS : Awaiting result. Applied on 13th April 2013.

Many thanks in advance


----------



## anw.jaff

[quote

Hi Vincentluf

Looks like you have over 5 years of experience, as ACS considers 20 hours a week work as full time work. 
As long as you have mentioned anything covering the above point in the exp letter you submitted to ACS you should be fine.... 
Let us hope for the best.......


GOOD LUCK...

Cheers....





=Vincentluf;1200471]Hi there I applied with ACS on the 30th April as Business Analyst.

Could anyone help me regarding the my working experience ?

Diploma (Major IT) Nov 2007
Degree (Major IT) Nov 2008

Working experience Nov 2007 - Date -> Business Analyst in same company

How many years of working experience do you think I will get and how many points I will be able to claim?

Thanks for your comments team[/quote]


----------



## Mroks

Vincentluf said:


> Hi there I applied with ACS on the 30th April as Business Analyst.
> 
> Could anyone help me regarding the my working experience ?
> 
> Diploma (Major IT) Nov 2007
> Degree (Major IT) Nov 2008
> 
> Working experience Nov 2007 - Date -> Business Analyst in same company
> 
> How many years of working experience do you think I will get and how many points I will be able to claim?
> 
> Thanks for your comments team


Your experience will be counted post Degree. 2 yrs will be deducted as per new ACS rule.


----------



## anw.jaff

Hi Mroks, 

Hi have seen a lot of ppl refer to "Vic SS App" 
Please enlighten me what SS is all about?


Thank you


----------



## Talha_

anw.jaff said:


> Hi Mroks,
> 
> Hi have seen a lot of ppl refer to "Vic SS App"
> Please enlighten me what SS is all about?
> 
> 
> Thank you


Vic SS App = Victoria (state) Skill Select Application


----------



## Mroks

Talha_ said:


> Dear Fellows,
> 
> What are my chances ? My profile is as under:
> 
> ICT Major (Both Bachelors and Masters)
> Graduation date : April 2006
> ANZSCO job code : 261314 (Software Tester)
> 6 years and 11 months relevant experience (starting from May 2006 till date)
> IELTS : 8.5(L) 7.5(R) 7.5(W) 7.0(S), Avg 7.5
> Age : Under 32
> ACS : Awaiting result. Applied on 13th April 2013.
> 
> Many thanks in advance


Min 2 yrs will get deducted as per new ACS rule. Age will give you 30 points. Qualification should give you 15 points. IELTS = 10 points.

For 261314 there is no 189 route, but 190 route and you require min 55 points.
I think you should qualify. Additional 5 points you will get from State nomination.


----------



## anw.jaff

Thanks

So that is the nominated category.....


----------



## Talha_

Mroks said:


> Your experience will be counted post Degree. 2 yrs will be deducted as per new ACS rule.


In my case, I completed my degree in Dec 2005 and it was awarded in April 06. I started job in May 06 ..... When I applied to the ACS on 13th April 2013, my total experience (in the same category) was 6 years and 10 months.

So according to the new rule, where do I stand ?


----------



## Mroks

anw.jaff said:


> Hi Mroks,
> 
> Hi have seen a lot of ppl refer to "Vic SS App"
> Please enlighten me what SS is all about?
> 
> 
> Thank you


189 option:
When your occupation is code is on SOL Skilled Occupation List - 1 July 2013 and you have min 60 points you go for 189 option.

190 option: State Nomination / State sponsorship (SS)
Applicable when
a) Occupation code is not on SOL, but present on CSOL http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/_pdf/sol-schedule1-2.pdf
b) You have 55 points and you are short of 5 points, then state sponsorship (SS) gives the required 5 points. Your occupation has to be on sponsoring states occupation list SNOL.

ICT professional are sponsored by states viz. Victoria, SA (South Australia), NSW (New South Wales) and ACT( Australian Capital Territory)

Those who apply for state sponsorship to Victoria, hence the term Vic SS.

Hope I am able to clarify you.


----------



## Talha_

Mroks said:


> Min 2 yrs will get deducted as per new ACS rule. Age will give you 30 points. Qualification should give you 15 points. IELTS = 10 points.
> 
> For 261314 there is no 189 route, but 190 route and you require min 55 points.
> I think you should qualify. Additional 5 points you will get from State nomination.


Thanks for your reply, just one clarification:

2 years deducted from the time of degree award? (there might be a gap between the time of degree award and start of the job)
OR 
2 years deducted from overall work experience ?


----------



## Mroks

Talha_ said:


> In my case, I completed my degree in Dec 2005 and it was awarded in April 06. I started job in May 06 ..... When I applied to the ACS on 13th April 2013, my total experience (in the same category) was 6 years and 10 months.
> 
> So according to the new rule, where do I stand ?


You may get experience around less than 5 years if rest every thing ok.
Note: You can claim experience out side ACS ie experience from 13th April 2013 to till date.


----------



## anw.jaff

Thank you 
Yes you have. I really appreciate....


----------



## Vincentluf

Mroks said:


> Your experience will be counted post Degree. 2 yrs will be deducted as per new ACS rule.


2years years will be deducted after my degree or before since I was doing the same job? Otherwise which option you advise me so as to be able to claim the 3yrs of experience from DIAC?

Thanks a lot again


----------



## Mroks

Vincentluf said:


> 2years years will be deducted after my degree or before since I was doing the same job? Otherwise which option you advise me so as to be able to claim the 3yrs of experience from DIAC?
> 
> Thanks a lot again


2 yrs experience deduction from experience post degree. Experience prior to degree is not taken into account for deduction.


----------



## happybuddha

My code is 261313. I had submitted my docs on 21st March and got the assessment on June 10. 
My Indian degree was counted as an ICT major and they took away 2 years of my experience. 
I emailed them with 'why 2 years were deducted' and they pointed me to the criteria pdf Then I again sent an email as to what yardsticks went into making that pdf. I dont care if you put in a pdf that you will deduct 2 years, but WHY will you deduct it. Even more so because my designation shows that I was a software engineer in those 2 years which got deducted. Why wouldn't ACS accept it to be a software engineers experience. 
There has been no reply since.


----------



## shyam

Guys,

Whoever got their results, can you please update the spreadsheet.
It helps to understand the process.

Thanks heaps.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc&usp=sharing


----------



## shyam

happybuddha said:


> This morning it showed Stage 4 - with assessor, but just an hour ago, I got my acs assessment


Hey, 

can you please update the details in the spreadsheet.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc&usp=sharing


----------



## Sunlight11

happybuddha said:


> My code is 261313. I had submitted my docs on 21st March and got the assessment on June 10.
> My Indian degree was counted as an ICT major and they took away 2 years of my experience.
> I emailed them with 'why 2 years were deducted' and they pointed me to the criteria pdf Then I again sent an email as to what yardsticks went into making that pdf. I dont care if you put in a pdf that you will deduct 2 years, but WHY will you deduct it. Even more so because my designation shows that I was a software engineer in those 2 years which got deducted. Why wouldn't ACS accept it to be a software engineers experience.
> There has been no reply since.


Well seems just a policy to reduce the number of IT applicants that's just it. May be after few years when the demand will grow, we may see this deeming date policy being put to a halt for some more time.


----------



## HarryAdd

:clap2: Congratulation :clap2:

Please share more details about your application
date applied/ skill code / qualification / total experience / total experience considered by ACS.


happybuddha said:


> This morning it showed Stage 4 - with assessor, but just an hour ago, I got my acs assessment


----------



## Bokya

Applied on 15th April, THE DAY WHEN ACS rules changed. Still haven't got ACS skills assessment. Anyone ???


----------



## happybuddha

@Shyam, done. 
@@HarryAdd, thanks 
date applied/ skill code / qualification / total experience / total experience considered by ACS
21March/261313/ BCA / 9+ years/ they have deducted 2 years of experience


----------



## shyam

happybuddha said:


> @Shyam, done.
> @@HarryAdd, thanks
> date applied/ skill code / qualification / total experience / total experience considered by ACS
> 21March/261313/ BCA / 9+ years/ they have deducted 2 years of experience


Thanks Dude!

Request to the spreadsheet users. 

Please do not apply filters on the spreadsheet shared. Download a copy for yourself and then do your analysis but not on the copy which is available on the web.


----------



## Mroks

Sunlight11 said:


> Well seems just a policy to reduce the number of IT applicants that's just it. May be after few years when the demand will grow, we may see this deeming date policy being put to a halt for some more time.


You are right. This limiting the ICT professionals can't be implemented at DIAC side as it will affect all the occupation codes. Now many will be moving from 189 to 190 option. Need to check any changes for 190 route. Already WA SS changes from 1st July 2013 has been displayed on WA site, where DIAC will be sending invitation to apply for WA SS. There is no information about the criteria on which DIAC will inviting the applicants to apply for WA SS.


----------



## Sunlight11

Mroks said:


> You are right. This limiting the ICT professionals can't be implemented at DIAC side as it will affect all the occupation codes. Now many will be moving from 189 to 190 option. Need to check any changes for 190 route. Already WA SS changes from 1st July 2013 has been displayed on WA site, where DIAC will be sending invitation to apply for WA SS. There is no information about the criteria on which DIAC will inviting the applicants to apply for WA SS.


Ya...I guess close to 60% applicants will shift to 190. Those immi folks are really clever ... !


----------



## ind2oz

shyam said:


> Guys,
> 
> Whoever got their results, can you please update the spreadsheet.
> It helps to understand the process.
> 
> Thanks heaps.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc&usp=sharing


I think this url need to be re-tweeted on daily basis. most of us often tend to forget.


----------



## samysunny

noobrex said:


> I had re-filed under a different occupation code which is part of Sol 1 list, but if Vic SS goes through I dont think I would need this.


Hi,

How much time did ACS take for reapplications? Again 8-12 weeks?


----------



## shyam

ind2oz said:


> I think this url need to be re-tweeted on daily basis. most of us often tend to forget.


Ye,s will do that. Thanks


----------



## Talha_

Mroks said:


> You may get experience around less than 5 years if rest every thing ok.
> Note: You can claim experience out side ACS ie experience from 13th April 2013 to till date.


Is there any special procedure to claim the experience out side ACS after applying ACS..... I am not aware of how ACS result looks like and what details it contains, lets say if 2 years post degree is deducted then at the time of filing SS/EOI .... they will consider my experience till date or everything (experiece) is depended on the one written in ACS assessment result ?


----------



## HarryAdd

happybuddha said:


> @Shyam, done.
> @@HarryAdd, thanks
> date applied/ skill code / qualification / total experience / total experience considered by ACS
> 21March/261313/ BCA / 9+ years/ they have deducted 2 years of experience


Thank you for the info... this gives us some hope that someone in ACS is working


----------



## itisme

ind2oz said:


> Dear New_user,
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> It was really difficult to crack IELTS for me, it use to be gambling for me. I was 7 always in RLS, I lacked in writing.
> 
> Self study was not effective in improving score, I finally decided to join a institute for the IELTS training. There I found that our English ability can score more than 7 actually. Where we lack is Knack of the cracking exam, we don't really understand what is expected out of this exam. More often we sit the exam without the awareness of expectations of the examiner/evaluator. You need understand what should be ideal way/approach of answering for each module.
> 
> I researched and found that most of the institutes were training as per their own Standard operating procedure and usually in batch's with least personal attention and lot of practice material. This was not my requirement. I finally found a tutor with 12 plus years of experience, now practicing independently at home. There are lot of advantages it was flexible with timings and 100% personal attention. I enrolled a month before the exam and had attended around 15 sessions. My score has improved by 1 band.
> 
> My advice is to go to a professional trainer.
> 
> If you or anyone in Bangalore need the tutor details, Please send PM I can share.


May I know your personal Email ID so that I can contact you?


----------



## happybuddha

Mroks said:


> You are right. This limiting the ICT professionals can't be implemented at DIAC side as it will affect all the occupation codes. Now many will be moving from 189 to 190 option. Need to check any changes for 190 route. Already WA SS changes from 1st July 2013 has been displayed on WA site, where DIAC will be sending invitation to apply for WA SS. There is no information about the criteria on which DIAC will inviting the applicants to apply for WA SS.


This sure seems a stupid way to do it, because then it isnt _really _an ACS assessment right? Well, one idea for them to earn more money is, say anyone who wants full experience shall pay double the fees


----------



## happybuddha

Just a quick OT questoin, In the EOI form, DIAC asks for 10 years of history of employment. 
Could someone tell me if I should enter all my years of experience (9) or just enter the experience deducting the first two years ? All of my experience has been being a software engineer.


----------



## abdulzak

Desperately, helplessly, longingly, I cried for ACS result
Quietly, patiently, lovingly, ACS replied,
I pled and I wept for a clue to my fate . . .
And the ACS so gently said, "Wait for 8 weeks"

“Wait? you say wait?" my indignant reply.
“ACS, I need answers, I need to know why!

Then quietly, softly, I learned of my fate,
As my ACS replied again, "Wait for 12 weeks."
So I slumped in my chair, defeated and taut,
And grumbled to ACS, "So, I'm waiting for what?


----------



## jayptl

keep paticne abdul

now a dayz ACS becomes so profesinal with DIAC... 

I can understand yor pain, i m in same boat like u, daily i watch logon and just shows bulsit "with assesor" msg.

I gues before july they may release all results submitted by march and april


----------



## subscriptions.im007

Mroks said:


> 189 option:
> When your occupation is code is on SOL Skilled Occupation List - 1 July 2013 and you have min 60 points you go for 189 option.
> 
> 190 option: State Nomination / State sponsorship (SS)
> Applicable when
> a) Occupation code is not on SOL, but present on CSOL http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/_pdf/sol-schedule1-2.pdf
> b) You have 55 points and you are short of 5 points, then state sponsorship (SS) gives the required 5 points. Your occupation has to be on sponsoring states occupation list SNOL.
> 
> ICT professional are sponsored by states viz. Victoria, SA (South Australia), NSW (New South Wales) and ACT( Australian Capital Territory)
> 
> Those who apply for state sponsorship to Victoria, hence the term Vic SS.
> 
> Hope I am able to clarify you.


Hey Mroks...great summary mate :clap2:

Could you pls throw some light on the process for applying for SS. Is it just that I need to select 190 also (along with 189) when I file in my EOI & select 1 of the states (or can I select multiple states)?

Do they have some other criteria also like funds etc.....I am waiting for ACS for Developer Programmer which I think is there in SOL & CSOL both but I am not sure what ACS will do with my experience so may need to apply for SS.

Thanks bro


----------



## Sunlight11

happybuddha said:


> Just a quick OT questoin, In the EOI form, DIAC asks for 10 years of history of employment.
> Could someone tell me if I should enter all my years of experience (9) or just enter the experience deducting the first two years ? All of my experience has been being a software engineer.


Enter all your experience, but check "Not relevant" to the first 2 year one.
And later add a note saying the first one is actually FULLY relevant but due to ACS thing, you are not claiming any pts for it.


----------



## subscriptions.im007

Mroks said:


> 189 option:
> When your occupation is code is on SOL Skilled Occupation List - 1 July 2013 and you have min 60 points you go for 189 option.
> 
> 190 option: State Nomination / State sponsorship (SS)
> Applicable when
> a) Occupation code is not on SOL, but present on CSOL http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/_pdf/sol-schedule1-2.pdf
> b) You have 55 points and you are short of 5 points, then state sponsorship (SS) gives the required 5 points. Your occupation has to be on sponsoring states occupation list SNOL.
> 
> ICT professional are sponsored by states viz. Victoria, SA (South Australia), NSW (New South Wales) and ACT( Australian Capital Territory)
> 
> Those who apply for state sponsorship to Victoria, hence the term Vic SS.
> 
> Hope I am able to clarify you.


Hey Mroks...great summary mate :clap2:

Could you pls throw some light on the process for applying for SS. Is it just that I need to select 190 also (along with 189) when I file in my EOI & select 1 of the states (or can I select multiple states)?

Do they have some other criteria also like funds etc.....I am waiting for ACS for Developer Programmer which I think is there in SOL & CSOL both but I am not sure what ACS will do with my experience so may need to apply for SS.

Thanks bro


----------



## samysunny

Hello,

After 12 weeks, ACS is asking for documents. Was at 4th stage om 18th march and moved to 3rd today. How long it would take if i provide the documents today?


----------



## Mroks

subscriptions.im007 said:


> Hey Mroks...great summary mate :clap2:
> 
> Could you pls throw some light on the process for applying for SS. Is it just that I need to select 190 also (along with 189) when I file in my EOI & select 1 of the states (or can I select multiple states)?
> *If there is no chance for 189, select 190. You can select any state for 190 option, but may not work for some sponsoring states. Like some sponsoring states specifically want their state name to be selected in EOI. Need to check the details from 1st July.*
> 
> 
> Do they have some other criteria also like funds etc.....I am waiting for ACS for Developer Programmer which I think is there in SOL & CSOL both but I am not sure what ACS will do with my experience so may need to apply for SS.
> *Some states require proof of funds eg. ACT
> Again depends upon the changes coming from 1st July.
> Many ICT professional prefer for NSW which requires IELTS 6.5 band in each.*
> 
> 
> Thanks bro


Above reply in *bold*


----------



## abdulzak

samysunny said:


> Hello,
> 
> After 12 weeks, ACS is asking for documents. Was at 4th stage om 18th march and moved to 3rd today. How long it would take if i provide the documents today?


Wat doc did they ask u?


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Finally, I submitted my and my wife's skill assessment today... Thanks everyone for all your support and help.. 

Regards,

Anuj


----------



## ind2oz

itisme said:


> May I know your personal Email ID so that I can contact you?


hello itisme,

its same userID, that is ind2oz @outllok.com without any spaces.


----------



## jayptl

According to see recesion in IT in India and Aus..

it seems hav to rely on free lancer


----------



## anw.jaff

Gud Luck Anuj.


----------



## shyam

Hi Expat users,

Please update your ACS & experience details in the below link. It helps understand the ACS process.
Thanks in advance.

Link: 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc#gid=0

Note: Please do not apply filter on the sheet on web. Download a copy for yourself and do the analysis. Thanks for you co-operation.


----------



## anujmalhotra262

anw.jaff said:


> Gud Luck Anuj.


Thanks alot! I appreciate your help!!


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Hi,

After submitting the documents for ACS, the status link shows " In Progress" and below that my Address details are mentioned and asked to update the contact details.. where 

State is blank and it is mentioned :Required for Australian Addresses
and Country shows INDIA, all other fields like Address , phone , City etc are greyed out. It seems Ok to me, can any one comfirm if that is normal or do I need to do anything there.
I clicked the update button as all information entered is correct and State drop down shows either N/ A or Australian states which are not valid for me as I am filing it from India and currently in India only.. 

*********************
Contact details

Please provide details of your current residential address as well as contact details.
Address* - It has valid data
Suburb/Town/City*	- It has valid data
Postal Code* - I thas valid Indian data
State - Its blank and shows ---->>>> Required for Australian Addresses
Country*	--- It has valid data	
Phone	-- It has valid data
Fax - It has valid data and is not mandatory	
Mobile	-- It has valid data
Email Address*	---- It has valid data
Re-enter email address - It has valid data

UPDATE BUTTON.


----------



## auspirant258

Hi Guys,

Any one received results from ACS recently?


----------



## Chetu

Mroks said:


> Above reply in *bold*


Hi Mroks and other members ,a query :

I had applied for VIC SS with 65 points in May , now after realising that I may not be able to claim points for exp. that ACS deducted , I have just now modified my EOI and now I have 55 points for 189 and 60 with 190 . Should I go ahead and submit another application to VIC or should inform them of the change ? Or is it automatic and the VIC SS sees my application with 55 points before SS ? 

Also , I have not received any invites for both 189 and 190 . 


Thanks,
Chethan


----------



## gentoo

samysunny said:


> Hello,
> 
> After 12 weeks, ACS is asking for documents. Was at 4th stage om 18th march and moved to 3rd today. How long it would take if i provide the documents today?


I came across the same situation.. Mine got finalized in 4 days after submitting additional docs..


----------



## Sunlight11

gentoo said:


> I came across the same situation.. Mine got finalized in 4 days after submitting additional docs..


hi,
What was the additional doc ?


----------



## happybuddha

One more thing guys, in the report that ACS sent, they had counted my current experience only till 2012. Thankfully, I was very carefully reading the dates of employment (and the duration) and caught this error. They replied with a new assessment which listed my current employment till March 2013 instead of 03 2012. I had expected an apology about this oversight in the mail, but no. So even after you get your letter, read it very carefully. My status in the acs website still shows stage 4 (case finalized).


----------



## Mroks

Chetu said:


> Hi Mroks and other members ,a query :
> 
> I had applied for VIC SS with 65 points in May , now after realising that I may not be able to claim points for exp. that ACS deducted , I have just now modified my EOI and now I have 55 points for 189 and 60 with 190 . Should I go ahead and submit another application to VIC or should inform them of the change ? Or is it automatic and the VIC SS sees my application with 55 points before SS ?
> 
> Also , I have not received any invites for both 189 and 190 .
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Chethan


Discrepancies in information for EOI and Vic SS application may result in rejection. Inform Vic about the mismatch and a way to correct it going ahead.


----------



## abdulzak

happybuddha said:


> One more thing guys, in the report that ACS sent, they had counted my current experience only till 2012. Thankfully, I was very carefully reading the dates of employment (and the duration) and caught this error. They replied with a new assessment which listed my current employment till March 2013 instead of 03 2012. I had expected an apology about this oversight in the mail, but no. So even after you get your letter, read it very carefully. My status in the acs website still shows stage 4 (case finalized).


Hey happy ,

U mean even if ACS says stage 4 , there is a chance to get the result . Is it?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## happybuddha

abdulzak said:


> Hey happy ,
> 
> U mean even if ACS says stage 4 , there is a chance to get the result . Is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Yes, there is a chance that you can get your assessment and the acs page still shows stage 4. I am attaching a screen shot of my acs page. I think the main status indicator is "Status" which is below Event Type field. If your status shows case finalized, and you still dont see the letter, you should check your spam folder. 
One other thing is that I am in CST, which is like a day apart from Au, so that may make a difference.


----------



## shyam

auspirant258 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any one received results from ACS recently?


Hi Auspirant,

You can check the details in the spreadsheet at the below link:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc&usp=sharing


----------



## Bokya

happybuddha said:


> Yes, there is a chance that you can get your assessment and the acs page still shows stage 4. I am attaching a screen shot of my acs page. I think the main status indicator is "Status" which is below Event Type field. If your status shows case finalized, and you still dont see the letter, you should check your spam folder.
> One other thing is that I am in CST, which is like a day apart from Au, so that may make a difference.


Happybuddha,
I am also frm Birmingham lets exchange email ids so that we can consult each other in AUS visa. What say?


----------



## Vivek Shadilya

shyam said:


> Hi Auspirant,
> 
> You can check the details in the spreadsheet at the below link:
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc&usp=sharing


Thanks. I have also saved my info.


----------



## samysunny

gentoo said:


> I came across the same situation.. Mine got finalized in 4 days after submitting additional docs..


I applied for BA 261111 and they recommended me System Admin 262113, hence moved to Stage 3. Do we have any ETA after we respond to their email?


----------



## cool_nax

samysunny said:


> I applied for BA 261111 and they recommended me System Admin 262113, hence moved to Stage 3. Do we have any ETA after we respond to their email?


When did you applied for ACS?


----------



## samysunny

cool_nax said:


> When did you applied for ACS?


March 15, moved to stage 4 on march 18.


----------



## HarryAdd

shyam said:


> Hi Auspirant,
> 
> You can check the details in the spreadsheet at the below link:
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc&usp=sharing


Guys,

Please don't do research on the online spreadsheet because it will confuse other viewers. download a copy and do your research on the local copy on your computer.


----------



## cooluno

*April 13 applications starter..*

I saw someone posted "Results received" for an application submitted on 9th April. So ACS might be hurrying up with the application to clear the backlog. They do it from time to time. I submitted my documents on 11-April. Fingers crossed....


----------



## jimjimmer

Hi all, been following this thread for a while, thought Id better join up!
Applied for 261112 on 17th April, currently at stage 4 awaiting result. Anyone else received results from around then?

Cant view the spreadsheet at work but will add my details this evening.
Cheers
Jim


----------



## jayptl

*k*

how do u know?? april has started?


----------



## cooluno

jayptl said:


> how do u know?? april has started?


In the shared excel, somebody who submitted on Apr-9 seemed to have his results already... or am I seeing things again?


----------



## abdulzak

shyam said:


> Hi Auspirant,
> 
> You can check the details in the spreadsheet at the below link:
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc&usp=sharing


Any update from u? Only U and I are waiting for the results in March, it seems..


----------



## HarryAdd

cooluno said:


> In the shared excel, somebody who submitted on Apr-9 seemed to have his results already... or am I seeing things again?


looks like athar.dcsian is the luckiest one in this forum thread. athar.dcsian has received the result in 41 days... 

Congratulation athar.dcsian :clap2:


----------



## HarryAdd

abdulzak said:


> Any update from u? Only U and I are waiting for the results in March, it seems..


abdulzak, don't loose your hopes. there are 7 more people who applied in the march and are waiting... as per the spreadsheet it looks like you will get it in the next couples days.


----------



## wish

Hi Guys ,

Can somebody tel me about the spouse point claim requirment ? 
My understanding is spouse skill assessment have to done and IELTS min score of 4.5 ?

Please clear mr about the ielts score . Somebody says that spouse have to score min 6 for claim points not 4.5 

Please advice.
100000 thanks


----------



## Sunlight11

Mine Gone to "With Assessor" stage... yesterday !


----------



## jayptl

hi sunlight

how u got 8 each IELTS?


----------



## HarryAdd

wish said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> Can somebody tel me about the spouse point claim requirment ?
> My understanding is spouse skill assessment have to done and IELTS min score of 4.5 ?
> 
> Please clear mr about the ielts score . Somebody says that spouse have to score min 6 for claim points not 4.5
> 
> Please advice.
> 100000 thanks


You can refer to this link Including family members

btw, Do you hold a visa? if so, which one?


----------



## wish

currently i dont hold any visa.. i would like to apply either 189 or 190 , depents on my IELTS score.. First attempt ielts able to score only 6.5 .. so i hope i will be able to score 7 after a short tearm ielts course.. Aslo i have done my spouse skill + assessment from engineer australia . 
Currently i am wating for my skill assessemnt from ACS which applied on 31 march ( still with acc) ...


----------



## kothandaraman

Hi,

I applied on 22nd March and I got my ACS results today.

Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:

Your Master of Science in Electrical Engineering from University of Texas at Arlington completed December 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing

Your Microsoft Certified IT Professional from Microsoft completed April 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing

Your Bachelor of Engineering in Electronics and Communication Engineering from Bharathiar University completed April 2004 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing

The following employment after January 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level
and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 06/04 - 07/06 (2yrs 1mths)
Position: Analyst
Employer: ******
Country: INDIA
Dates: 12/08 - 10/09 (0yrs 10mths)
Position: Programmer Analyst
Employer: *******
Country: USA
Dates: 12/09 - 12/10 (1yrs 0mths)
Position: Senior Analyst
Employer: 
Country: INDIA
Dates: 12/10 - 02/13 (2yrs 2mths)
Position: Senior IT Consultant
Employer: ******
Country: QATAR

Reduced 4 yrs of experience


----------



## jayptl

deducted 4 yr experience??

meaning BE EC is not related to programar code relevent


----------



## abdulzak

kothandaraman said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied on 22nd March and I got my ACS results today.
> 
> Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Master of Science in Electrical Engineering from University of Texas at Arlington completed December 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing
> 
> Your Microsoft Certified IT Professional from Microsoft completed April 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing
> 
> Your Bachelor of Engineering in Electronics and Communication Engineering from Bharathiar University completed April 2004 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> 
> The following employment after January 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level
> and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Dates: 06/04 - 07/06 (2yrs 1mths)
> Position: Analyst
> Employer: ******
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 12/08 - 10/09 (0yrs 10mths)
> Position: Programmer Analyst
> Employer: *******
> Country: USA
> Dates: 12/09 - 12/10 (1yrs 0mths)
> Position: Senior Analyst
> Employer:
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 12/10 - 02/13 (2yrs 2mths)
> Position: Senior IT Consultant
> Employer: ******
> Country: QATAR
> 
> Reduced 4 yrs of experience


ACS deducted 2 years, u have completed ur masters in 2008 April and u started working from December 2008.. Eventually ur skilled employment starts from January 2011. What I suggest all on this forum is .. Do not submit your masters degree if your bachelor is IT major .

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## abdulzak

abdulzak said:


> ACS deducted 2 years, u have completed ur masters in 2008 April and u started working from December 2008.. Eventually ur skilled employment starts from January 2011. What I suggest all on this forum is .. Do not submit your masters degree if your bachelor is IT major
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## jayptl

It means u get 0 points or wait for 1 year to gain 5 points


----------



## jayptl

According to see new ACS policy

its really unfair for those who got more than 1 qualification.. even he mentioned in guideline that

if more than one qualification " the date is mention is whichiever is earlier".. than why this guy got 4 yrs after finished Master????


----------



## Vincentluf

jayptl said:


> It means u get 0 points or wait for 1 year to gain 5 points


I will be in same situation, with the 2yrs deduction I will be able to claim 3yrs work experience in Dec 2013. I''m expecting my ACS results in July...

My Question is:

1. Will I have to submit a new application in Dec if I'm still working for the same company and also same position? 
2. While waiting for Dec can I meanwhile try to get sponsorship from State as I will be having 55points?
3. Do you know which states sponsors Business/System Analyst?

Thanks for your comments


----------



## kothandaraman

abdulzak said:


> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hi Abdulzak,

They reduced 4 years of experience..

I completed B.E in 2004, worked from 2004 - 2006 (2 yrs 1 months) - reduced
Masters 2006 - dec 2008, working 2008 - till now . ( 2yrs - reduced )

total 4 years of work experience will be reduced if u have ECE.

Regards
Kothandaraman


----------



## jayptl

Yes it seems that now

Indian BE EC is not relevent to Programming code.....so max 4 yr deduction for EC degree.. I has same situation,,, bit worried


----------



## mahendra.kadwa

*Got ACS after 77 Days*

Hi All,

I would like to let the interested people know that, I have got my profile assessed from ACS, which I have applied on 26th or March.

However ACS has deducted 2 Years of experience, although I'm still able to claim 10 points for my exp (5.5 Years).


----------



## kothandaraman

jayptl said:


> Yes it seems that now
> 
> Indian BE EC is not relevent to Programming code.....so max 4 yr deduction for EC degree.. I has same situation,,, bit worried



Hi jayptl,

I should wait for an year and also I should score to get 7 in IETLS..

ok no options right now..

what is ur scenario..


----------



## samysunny

Hi,

I applied on 15th March and I got my ACS results today.

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your BACHELOR OF TECHNOLOGY from JAWAHARLAL NEHRU TECHNOLOGICAL UNIVERSITY
completed November 2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a
major in computing
The following employment after August 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 262113 (Systems Administrator) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 07/06 - 01/08 (1yrs 6mths)
Position: SENIOR SYSTEM ADMINISTRATOR
Employer: XXXXX
Country: INDIA
Dates: 01/08 - 05/10 (2yrs 4mths)
Position: SPECIALIST- DCOPS
Employer: XXXXX
Country: INDIA
Dates: 06/10 - 04/11 (0yrs 10mths)
Position: TECH LEAD
Employer: XXXXXX
Country: INDIA
Dates: 04/11 - 01/13 (1yrs 9mths)
Position: SENIOR SYSTEM EXECUTIVE
Employer: XXXXX
Country: INDIA

Deducted approx 5 years


----------



## Mroks

Vincentluf said:


> I will be in same situation, with the 2yrs deduction I will be able to claim 3yrs work experience in Dec 2013. I''m expecting my ACS results in July...
> 
> My Question is:
> 
> 1. Will I have to submit a new application in Dec if I'm still working for the same company and also same position?
> *ACS result is valid for 2 yrs. No need to submit again for ACS. The exp. post ACS result can be claimed by necessary documents.*
> 
> 2. While waiting for Dec can I meanwhile try to get sponsorship from State as I will be having 55points?
> *Yes*
> 
> 3. Do you know which states sponsors Business/System Analyst?
> *NSW seems a favored one.
> *
> 
> Thanks for your comments


Above reply in *bold*


----------



## jayptl

hi samy

its just shwing 3 yr deduction???


----------



## mahendra.kadwa

samysunny said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied on 15th March and I got my ACS results today.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your BACHELOR OF TECHNOLOGY from JAWAHARLAL NEHRU TECHNOLOGICAL UNIVERSITY
> completed November 2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a
> major in computing
> The following employment after August 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 262113 (Systems Administrator) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Dates: 07/06 - 01/08 (1yrs 6mths)
> Position: SENIOR SYSTEM ADMINISTRATOR
> Employer: XXXXX
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 01/08 - 05/10 (2yrs 4mths)
> Position: SPECIALIST- DCOPS
> Employer: XXXXX
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 06/10 - 04/11 (0yrs 10mths)
> Position: TECH LEAD
> Employer: XXXXXX
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 04/11 - 01/13 (1yrs 9mths)
> Position: SENIOR SYSTEM EXECUTIVE
> Employer: XXXXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Deducted approx 5 years


It seems that, you have competed BTech in 2007 but, you are working since July 2006. So the experience, which you gained before the completion of BTech, will not considered at all. That is why you are in impression that ACS has deducted 5 Years of experiece. I think, I'm clear now?


----------



## samysunny

mahendra.kadwa said:


> It seems that, you have competed BTech in 2007 but, you are working since July 2006. So the experience, which you gained before the completion of BTech, will not considered at all. That is why you are in impression that ACS has deducted 5 Years of experiece. I think, I'm clear now?


Yes am clear about that but what about below

Dates: 01/08 - 05/10 (2yrs 4mths)
Position: SPECIALIST- DCOPS
Employer: XXX
Country: INDIA


----------



## athar.dcsian

HarryAdd said:


> looks like athar.dcsian is the luckiest one in this forum thread. athar.dcsian has received the result in 41 days...
> 
> Congratulation athar.dcsian :clap2:


Hi Harry,

It's me who received it in 41 days but it was Re-Validation application which itself took too much time as it was expected to be done in max 2 weeks.

Regards,
Athar


----------



## noobrex

abdulzak said:


> Any update from u? Only U and I are waiting for the results in March, it seems..



I got my results all my exp is gone as I just had a diploma, I need to work till july next year to gain 5 points for exp.


----------



## mahendra.kadwa

samysunny said:


> Yes am clear about that but what about below
> 
> Dates: 01/08 - 05/10 (2yrs 4mths)
> Position: SPECIALIST- DCOPS
> Employer: XXX
> Country: INDIA


Hi Sunny,

That seems to be weird. The lines below shows that, ACS has considered that employment as part of training. Otherwise ACS should have considered you as employed since Nov 2009

*Dates: 07/06 - 01/08 (1yrs 6mths)
Position: SENIOR SYSTEM ADMINISTRATOR
Employer: XXXXX
Country: INDIA*

I think you should ask them to revalidate that period.


----------



## abdulzak

noobrex said:


> I got my results all my exp is gone as I just had a diploma, I need to work till july next year to gain 5 points for exp.


Hey noobrex, 

Can u share ur results..

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## mahendra.kadwa

noobrex said:


> I got my results all my exp is gone as I just had a diploma, I need to work till july next year to gain 5 points for exp.


Man, you have got approval in a day. That's wow


----------



## jayptl

hi noobrex

i got also diploma...can u share result


----------



## wish

athar.dcsian said:


> Hi Harry,
> 
> It's me who received it in 41 days but it was Re-Validation application which itself took too much time as it was expected to be done in max 2 weeks.
> 
> Regards,
> Athar


Hi Ather . Dcsian,

Can you tel us why you submitt for re-validation? And how is the result or re-validation compare to the first assessment? any changes or any + reply


----------



## shyam

kothandaraman said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied on 22nd March and I got my ACS results today.
> 
> Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Master of Science in Electrical Engineering from University of Texas at Arlington completed December 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing
> 
> Your Microsoft Certified IT Professional from Microsoft completed April 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing
> 
> Your Bachelor of Engineering in Electronics and Communication Engineering from Bharathiar University completed April 2004 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> 
> The following employment after January 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level
> and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Dates: 06/04 - 07/06 (2yrs 1mths)
> Position: Analyst
> Employer: ******
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 12/08 - 10/09 (0yrs 10mths)
> Position: Programmer Analyst
> Employer: *******
> Country: USA
> Dates: 12/09 - 12/10 (1yrs 0mths)
> Position: Senior Analyst
> Employer:
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 12/10 - 02/13 (2yrs 2mths)
> Position: Senior IT Consultant
> Employer: ******
> Country: QATAR
> 
> Reduced 4 yrs of experience


May be because you do not have the bachelors and the masters in computing and that ECE and EE are not close to the ANZSCO occupation.

Can you please update your details in the below spreadsheet.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc&usp=sharing


----------



## athar.dcsian

wish said:


> Hi Ather . Dcsian,
> 
> Can you tel us why you submitt for re-validation? And how is the result or re-validation compare to the first assessment? any changes or any + reply


Hi,

I already had +ve assessment for ICT Business Analyst with 5.10 years experience but it was expired. As per ACS guidelines, I submitted for Re-Validation to get same letter with new expiry date. 
However, I become the victim of ACS new rules and they deducted 4 years from my experience and kicked me out of the stream.

Regards,
Athar


----------



## jayptl

It seems to current agenda of DIAC its clearly shwoing that

almost 50 to 70% applicant loose dream to going Aus....especialy for IT.

On other hand, IELTS 7 is not an easy task....


----------



## anujmalhotra262

wish said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> Can somebody tel me about the spouse point claim requirment ?
> My understanding is spouse skill assessment have to done and IELTS min score of 4.5 ?
> 
> Please clear mr about the ielts score . Somebody says that spouse have to score min 6 for claim points not 4.5
> 
> Please advice.
> 100000 thanks


To claim 5 points for spouse you to get her skills assessed and score should be Competent in english ( for competent IELTS score should be 6)

**** Text from 1119.pdf************
For all Skilled Migration Points Based visas the threshold English
language requirement will be Competent English, which is a minimum score of
6 in each of the 4 components of the International English Language Testing
System (IELTS) test or other language test as specified by the minister. No
points will be awarded for Competent English.


----------



## Vincentluf

Hi All,

I will be having Business Analyst 3years of experience in Dec 2013 (including the 2yrs ACS will take)

The EOI must be made at the time I have 3years or can I do it earlier as I know invitations will take time because of the current backlogs ? 

Can you please help here regarding the best options as I'm afraid by Dec 2013 we already reach the ceiling for Business Analyst.

Kind Regards
Vincent

IETLS (7.5)//ACS: 30th April -> With Assessor//


----------



## Sunlight11

Hi,

Anyone had their ACS assessment moved back to Stage 3 after being into Stage 4? Please tell us a bit in detail if that has happened.


----------



## noobrex

jayptl said:


> hi noobrex
> 
> i got also diploma...can u share result


Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under XXXX (ICT XXX)
of the ANZSCO Code.

The following employment after July 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to XXXX (ICT XXXX) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 07/03 - 08/06 (3yrs 1mths)
Position: TEAM LEAD
Employer: XXXX
Country: INDIA
Dates: 08/06 - 03/13 (6yrs 7mths)
Position: ASSISTANT MANAGER (PMO)
Employer: XXXXXXX
Country: INDIA


----------



## shyam

noobrex said:


> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under XXXX (ICT XXX)
> of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> The following employment after July 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to XXXX (ICT XXXX) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 07/03 - 08/06 (3yrs 1mths)
> Position: TEAM LEAD
> Employer: XXXX
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 08/06 - 03/13 (6yrs 7mths)
> Position: ASSISTANT MANAGER (PMO)
> Employer: XXXXXXX
> Country: INDIA


Hi noobrex,

can you please update your details in the spreadsheet at the below link:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc&usp=sharing


----------



## Mroks

Vincentluf said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I will be having Business Analyst 3years of experience in Dec 2013 (including the 2yrs ACS will take)
> 
> The EOI must be made at the time I have 3years or can I do it earlier as I know invitations will take time because of the current backlogs ?
> *You can file your EOI now. No harm in it. EOI validity period is of 2 yrs. It won't become part of 189 invitation till it carries 60 points.*
> 
> 
> Can you please help here regarding the best options as I'm afraid by Dec 2013 we already reach the ceiling for Business Analyst.
> *There is high possibility of reaching ceiling for your occupation. This year the ceiling reached very fast. There are many members waiting since several months for new year quota reset.
> Check for State Sponsorship, if you are short by 5 points.*
> 
> Kind Regards
> Vincent
> 
> IETLS (7.5)//ACS: 30th April -> With Assessor//


Above reply in *bold*


----------



## NirajK

noobrex said:


> I got my results all my exp is gone as I just had a diploma, I need to work till july next year to gain 5 points for exp.


Can you please share your results? Was it RPL application?


----------



## jayptl

*k*

thnx nobrex

which code u applied?? when u finished your diploma?? which stream?

I guess u already have 1 skill assessment?? why u applied 2nd time?? even u hav enough points with gud score in IELTS??


wts your problem mate?? to waste money on ACS??


----------



## jayptl

hi buddy
:fingerscrossed:
i have same situation..

I cant get 7 each,, its really very furstrative and hard...

no option now left...

all door closed.......


----------



## NirajK

jayptl said:


> hi buddy
> :fingerscrossed:
> i have same situation..
> 
> I cant get 7 each,, its really very furstrative and hard...
> 
> no option now left...
> 
> all door closed.......


Why? What is your profile?


----------



## mahendra.kadwa

jayptl said:


> hi buddy
> :fingerscrossed:
> i have same situation..
> 
> I cant get 7 each,, its really very furstrative and hard...
> 
> no option now left...
> 
> all door closed.......


Buddy, Don't loose hope. However, you may need to try bit hard as compare to others, but you could get through the whole process. So keep believing yourself. 

You need to analyze your week point/areas, and try hard to overcome of those. :first:


----------



## jayptl

Hey buddy

I took *IELTS 21 *times in last 2 years for getting 7 band,

My mind is broken down with English language but still dont achieve 7 each


----------



## abdulzak

jayptl said:


> Hey buddy
> 
> I took IELTS 21 times in last 2 years for getting 7 band,
> 
> My mind is broken down with English language but still dont achieve 7 each


Oh my GOD!!!! I appreciate ur determination and consistency. I wrote only once and got 6.5 and i don't want to write again because I fed up with that. But after seeing I think i need to write again but anyhow I'm applying for 489. It shud be sufficient I hope so.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## mahendra.kadwa

jayptl said:


> Hey buddy
> 
> I took *IELTS 21 *times in last 2 years for getting 7 band,
> 
> My mind is broken down with English language but still dont achieve 7 each


That's crazy! I salute your determination. Did you observe that, you may be an ideal for some people.

As I have already told you that, just sitting ofr IELTS again and again will not solve the problem. First try to figure out the week areas, and then work hard on those. That is the only way!


----------



## Sunlight11

abdulzak said:


> Oh my GOD!!!! I appreciate ur determination and consistency. I wrote only once and got 6.5 and i don't want to write again because I fed up with that. But after seeing I think i need to write again but anyhow I'm applying for 489. It shud be sufficient I hope so.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


21 Times ???!!!! That's unthinkable ... ! last week you said you spent $50K in your bachelor, ... whats going on ???!!!!?

I sat for AC IELTS once last year and GT once this year ... ! I believe instead of keep reappearing, you better spend some good hard time on practice and perfection... and then appear in mock tests ... If you can score good in Mock tests consistently, then go for the real test.


----------



## mahendra.kadwa

jayptl said:


> Hey buddy
> 
> I took *IELTS 21 *times in last 2 years for getting 7 band,
> 
> My mind is broken down with English language but still dont achieve 7 each


Even me too got 7, 7, 6.5 and 6 in first attempt and I'm quite reluctant to go for IELTS once again. Buddy you have got that thing, which most of us lacks. Great!


----------



## jayptl

hey buddy

I m pitty myself I wasted my valuable time and career & money in my life for this gamble.. and ultimately I lost this battle...I got 7 in all module in many results many time but couldnt manage 7,7,7,7 in 1 result...


----------



## abdulzak

mahendra.kadwa said:


> Even me too got 7, 7, 6.5 and 6 in first attempt and I'm quite reluctant to go for IELTS once again. Buddy you have got that thing, which most of us lacks. Great!


Hey Mahendran , may I know what is "THAT" thing does jayptl has? Be specific yaar just kidding

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## jayptl

hey abdul

U can kid or laugh on me dont worry

cheers....


----------



## abdulzak

jayptl said:


> hey abdul
> 
> U can kid or laugh on me dont worry
> 
> cheers....


Hey jayptl, 
Don't take it to the heart just kidding.. I myself in worry because of delay in ACS result. I know everyone is under fire. Only thing we can do is "Relax and try"

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## venuhunev

mahendra.kadwa said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like to let the interested people know that, I have got my profile assessed from ACS, which I have applied on 26th or March.
> 
> However ACS has deducted 2 Years of experience, although I'm still able to claim 10 points for my exp (5.5 Years).


Congrats dude... could you please let me know what code you applied for...


----------



## Mroks

jayptl said:


> hey buddy
> 
> I m pitty myself I wasted my valuable time and career & money in my life for this gamble.. and ultimately I lost this battle...I got 7 in all module in many results many time but couldnt manage 7,7,7,7 in 1 result...


Some where you are lacking in calmness and focus during the exam. Looking at the past results, analyze the factors responsible and try to work on it. For encouragement purpose join some good classes.
I am not near to you but still have given around 8 to 9 IELTS tests. In that around 5 to 6 times I was short by 0.5 band in one module.

Last 2 attempts I took a little different approach. I use to prepare for the test. For last 2 days just before exam I didn't touched the books. Those 2 days I tried to remain calm and stress free.

Wishing you good luck.


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Its high level of concentration which is required during the IELTS test, that's it.. I understand its a pain writing IELTS again and again... 

Give it another shot with full confidence and you will make it.. or else if you feel you were short of just .5 in either speaking or writing, file revaluation.. You never know you may be lucky enough to get through..


----------



## noobrex

If all the experience is before the IT Masters degree. Will the exp count ?


----------



## shyam

mahendra.kadwa said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like to let the interested people know that, I have got my profile assessed from ACS, which I have applied on 26th or March.
> 
> However ACS has deducted 2 Years of experience, although I'm still able to claim 10 points for my exp (5.5 Years).



Hi Mahenra,

can you please help us updating your detail in the below spreadsheet.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc&usp=sharing


----------



## khan_06

Hi All,

Just wanted to know is the ACS deducting 2 years of experience for everyone or is there some specific criteria for the same.

Regards


----------



## Sunlight11

noobrex said:


> If all the experience is before the IT Masters degree. Will the exp count ?


Experience AFTER Bachelor is Counted by DIAC if its skilled.


----------



## Sunlight11

khan_06 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wanted to know is the ACS deducting 2 years of experience for everyone or is there some specific criteria for the same.
> 
> Regards


This may help: http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf


----------



## ind2oz

noobrex said:


> I got my results all my exp is gone as I just had a diploma, I need to work till july next year to gain 5 points for exp.


Hello Noobex,

That's not the final option. Remember that still none of us are clear how DIAC will treat your experience. Hope for the best. Cheers.:cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## kunalsmilez

Hi Guys,

Just to people who have moved into Melbourne from India, I have started a group on meetup for regular catchups and outings. If interested, please join by going to the following link.

www(dot)meetup(dot)com/indiansinmelbourne

You can also help me to promote by showing your support

www(dot)facebook(com)/indiansinmelbourne

Kunal


----------



## ind2oz

jayptl said:


> Hey buddy
> 
> I took *IELTS 21 *times in last 2 years for getting 7 band,
> 
> My mind is broken down with English language but still dont achieve 7 each


Buddy,

You have the spirit, use this in a positive way. Go to a professional trainer and get trained. I am sure you can do it.


----------



## ind2oz

kunalsmilez said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just to people who have moved into Melbourne from India, I have started a group on meetup for regular catchups and outings. If interested, please join by going to the following link.
> 
> www(dot)meetup(dot)com/indiansinmelbourne
> 
> You can also help me to promote by showing your support
> 
> www(dot)facebook(com)/indiansinmelbourne
> 
> Kunal


kunal bhai,

Not for discouraging you, but still you are in wrong place. Most people on this Thread are rookies , starting their journey. Its long way to reach Melbourne.

Consider my advice to start a new Thread for your topic.


----------



## mahendra.kadwa

shyam said:


> Hi Mahenra,
> 
> can you please help us updating your detail in the below spreadsheet.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc&usp=sharing


Hi Shyam,

I have added the details related to my ACS process.


----------



## mahendra.kadwa

venuhunev said:


> Congrats dude... could you please let me know what code you applied for...


Hi Venu,

I have opted Developer Programmer!


----------



## khan_06

Hi 

I had gone through this link but did not find anything specific for the same

Regards.


----------



## mahendra.kadwa

khan_06 said:


> Hi
> 
> I had gone through this link but did not find anything specific for the same
> 
> Regards.


Hi Khan_06,

What is your question?


----------



## khan_06

mahendra.kadwa said:


> Hi Khan_06,
> 
> What is your question?


hI 

I wanted to know that is there any specific criteria for the deduction in number of years of work experience by ACS

Regards


----------



## ind2oz

khan_06 said:


> Hi
> 
> I had gone through this link but did not find anything specific for the same
> 
> Regards.


try this dear

https://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf


----------



## mahendra.kadwa

khan_06 said:


> hI
> 
> I wanted to know that is there any specific criteria for the deduction in number of years of work experience by ACS
> 
> Regards


Hi,

ACS is not awarding the experience, which is being claimed by an applicant.
Suppose you have lodged your app along with the supportive docs and claiming 7 Years of experience.

There may be many cases

1. ACS may award you 7 Years if your Bachelors or Masters is a Major subject and closely related to that occupation and completed in Australia.

2. ACS may award you 5 Years in case of the above conditions but you have done Bachelors or Masters from outside of Australia.

3. ACS may award you just 3 years if your Bachelors or Masters is not closely related to the occupation you have applied for. i.e. You have done BTech ECE and working as an IT Professional.

and many more...


----------



## starwars123

*Question about State Sponsorship*

Hi., not sure if it is the correct thread. I have 2 questions: 1. If my job is from SOL2, then can i not apply for EOI if i have 60+ points? Is State Sponsorship Mandatory for applying EOI for SOL2 Category jobs? 2. If we have ACS asessement and positive IELTS results, what is the chances of getting a job in Australia (while we are processing the EOI and things)? Thanks.


----------



## khan_06

mahendra.kadwa said:


> Hi,
> 
> ACS is not awarding the experience, which is being claimed by an applicant.
> Suppose you have lodged your app along with the supportive docs and claiming 7 Years of experience.
> 
> There may be many cases
> 
> 1. ACS may award you 7 Years if your Bachelors or Masters is a Major subject and closely related to that occupation and completed in Australia.
> 
> 2. ACS may award you 5 Years in case of the above conditions but you have done Bachelors or Masters from outside of Australia.
> 
> 3. ACS may award you just 3 years if your Bachelors or Masters is not closely related to the occupation you have applied for. i.e. You have done BTech ECE and working as an IT Professional.
> 
> and many more...


Hi Mahendra,

I have total experience of 9.5 years and have done B.Tech in CSC but done from outside Australia

Regards


----------



## mahendra.kadwa

khan_06 said:


> Hi Mahendra,
> 
> I have total experience of 9.5 years and have done B.Tech in CSC but done from outside Australia
> 
> Regards


In that case, ACS may award you 7.5 Years. So to claim 15 points for experinece, you may wait for few more months before you apply for *EOI* .


----------



## Mroks

starwars123 said:


> Hi., not sure if it is the correct thread. I have 2 questions:
> 
> 1. If my job is from SOL2, then can i not apply for EOI if i have 60+ points?
> *If your occupation code is on CSOL and not on SOL, irrespective of having 60 or more points 190 state sponsorship is the option. No 189 option available. EOI is mandatory for all.*
> 
> Is State Sponsorship Mandatory for applying EOI for SOL2 Category jobs?
> *Yes*
> 
> 2. If we have ACS asessement and positive IELTS results, what is the chances of getting a job in Australia (while we are processing the EOI and things)?
> *Hardly any. To get a job most probably you have to be there in Australia.*
> 
> Thanks.


Above reply in *bold*


----------



## starwars123

Hey Not sure if you have tried this already, why not go for ielts course conducted by british council. Though it might be an additional cost, but i am sure that will give you some valuable exam tps 


jayptl said:


> Hey buddy
> 
> I took *IELTS 21 *times in last 2 years for getting 7 band,
> 
> My mind is broken down with English language but still dont achieve 7 each


----------



## khan_06

mahendra.kadwa said:


> In that case, ACS may award you 7.5 Years. So to claim 15 points for experinece, you may wait for few more months before you apply for *EOI* .


hmmm.... thanx for the reply Mahendra


----------



## starwars123

Mroks said:


> Above reply in *bold*


 Thanks Mroks  I will be applying my Victoria state sponsorship on probably monday. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mroks

starwars123 said:


> Thanks Mroks  I will be applying my Victoria state sponsorship on probably monday. :fingerscrossed:


What's your occupation code?
Also add the same to your signature.


----------



## starwars123

mahendra.kadwa said:


> In that case, ACS may award you 7.5 Years. So to claim 15 points for experinece, you may wait for few more months before you apply for *EOI* .


 A dumb question  this does not affect the previous ACS assessments right? like i have already had positive assessment for the whole of my work experience in April 2013 (i did my stdies outside australia). The result doesnt change right?


----------



## venuhunev

mahendra.kadwa said:


> Hi Venu,
> 
> I have opted Developer Programmer!


tats great.... i might expect my result in next few days....


----------



## starwars123

Mroks said:


> What's your occupation code?
> Also add the same to your signature.


 Done  I am a Oracle DBA so mine would be 262111.


----------



## khan_06

starwars123 said:


> A dumb question  this does not affect the previous ACS assessments right? like i have already had positive assessment for the whole of my work experience in April 2013 (i did my stdies outside australia). The result doesnt change right?


HI StarWars,

you mean whatever the result comes from ACS would only be taken into consideration right

Regards


----------



## anujmalhotra262

starwars123 said:


> A dumb question  this does not affect the previous ACS assessments right? like i have already had positive assessment for the whole of my work experience in April 2013 (i did my stdies outside australia). The result doesnt change right?


If your assessment is not longer valid and if no experience was reduced earlier and if you will apply for reval for your ACS assessment then they can reduce 2 yrs if your education is with IT major or 4 or 6 if not IT major.

see the excel sheet to analyze the current trend followed by ACS..

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc#gid=0


----------



## khan_06

anujmalhotra262 said:


> If your assessment is not longer valid and if no experience was reduced earlier and if you will apply for reval for your ACS assessment then they can reduce 2 yrs if your education is with IT major or 4 or 6 if not IT major.
> 
> see the excel sheet to analyze the current trend followed by ACS..
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc#gid=0


Hi Anuj

This is first time I am getting my assessment done with total experience of 9 years 10 months in IT and B.Tech in CSC from outside Australia.

Regards,


----------



## shyam

mahendra.kadwa said:


> Hi Shyam,
> 
> I have added the details related to my ACS process.


Thanks Mahendra.


----------



## anujmalhotra262

*Hi*



khan_06 said:


> Hi Anuj
> 
> This is first time I am getting my assessment done with total experience of 9 years 10 months in IT and B.Tech in CSC from outside Australia.
> 
> Regards,



In that case 2 yrs will be reduced...... All the best with your assessment!!!


----------



## shyam

mahendra.kadwa said:


> Hi,
> 
> ACS is not awarding the experience, which is being claimed by an applicant.
> Suppose you have lodged your app along with the supportive docs and claiming 7 Years of experience.
> 
> There may be many cases
> 
> 1. ACS may award you 7 Years if your Bachelors or Masters is a Major subject and closely related to that occupation and completed in Australia.
> 
> 2. ACS may award you 5 Years in case of the above conditions but you have done Bachelors or Masters from outside of Australia.
> 
> 3. ACS may award you just 3 years if your Bachelors or Masters is not closely related to the occupation you have applied for. i.e. You have done BTech ECE and working as an IT Professional.
> 
> and many more...


Hi Mahendra,

can you suggest on my case:

My BTech in ECE India
MY Masters in IT major in Australia
Have 4 + experience in IT and i opted for software engineer.


----------



## starwars123

anujmalhotra262 said:


> If your assessment is not longer valid and if no experience was reduced earlier and if you will apply for reval for your ACS assessment then they can reduce 2 yrs if your education is with IT major or 4 or 6 if not IT major.
> 
> see the excel sheet to analyze the current trend followed by ACS..
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc#gid=0


 Thanks  Mine is still valid. So i guess the years awarded wouldnt change after the new rule change.


----------



## shyam

starwars123 said:


> Thanks  Mine is still valid. So i guess the years awarded wouldnt change after the new rule change.



Even if the ACS is valid, the case office at EOI are refusing the applications considering the new rule.

That mean, even if you have the Valid ACS assessment and apply for EOI then the case officer will only process the EOI according to the new ACS rules and will not proceed further saying the experience you claim does not meet the requirement or says that your experience is complete.


----------



## venuhunev

shyam said:


> Even if the ACS is valid, the case office at EOI are refusing the applications considering the new rule.
> 
> That mean, even if you have the Valid ACS assessment and apply for EOI then the case officer will only process the EOI according to the new ACS rules and will not proceed further saying the experience you claim does not meet the requirement or says that your experience is complete.


how do you know Case officer are rejecting these cases.... i think no one got CO assigned after new ACS rule. I might be wrong..... plz let me know if you have more details...


----------



## rahu

shyam said:


> Even if the ACS is valid, the case office at EOI are refusing the applications considering the new rule.
> 
> That mean, even if you have the Valid ACS assessment and apply for EOI then the case officer will only process the EOI according to the new ACS rules and will not proceed further saying the experience you claim does not meet the requirement or says that your experience is complete.


Bro, could you please mention where did you get this info?? I dont think by any measure DIAC can do this on previously assessed letters and reduce points based on new rules.


----------



## mahendra.kadwa

starwars123 said:


> A dumb question  this does not affect the previous ACS assessments right? like i have already had positive assessment for the whole of my work experience in April 2013 (i did my stdies outside australia). The result doesnt change right?


Starwars (  ),

You are right, it's not gonna affect your assessment so far. But rules may get change from next month. But don't worry, that's just a speculation. Let's wait till 1st July.


----------



## HarryAdd

Good to see that ACS has started releasing the results...


----------



## mahendra.kadwa

shyam said:


> Hi Mahendra,
> 
> can you suggest on my case:
> 
> My BTech in ECE India
> MY Masters in IT major in Australia
> Have 4 + experience in IT and i opted for software engineer.


Your case is quite strong to claim 4+ yrs of exp.


----------



## shyam

venuhunev said:


> how do you know Case officer are rejecting these cases.... i think no one got CO assigned after new ACS rule. I might be wrong..... plz let me know if you have more details...


Hi Venu,

I strongly believe i have a read a post in EOI thread on this. I am trying to find out the post. will let you know once i find out.


----------



## shyam

rahu said:


> Bro, could you please mention where did you get this info?? I dont think by any measure DIAC can do this on previously assessed letters and reduce points based on new rules.


Hi Rahu,

I read in EOI. Sorry forgot and could not find where exactly. i am trying to find and will update the thread once i find.


----------



## shyam

All,

Please help updating your details at the below link. 

It helps everyone to understand the ACS trend and process.


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc&usp=sharing


----------



## shyam

mahendra.kadwa said:


> Your case is quite strong to claim 4+ yrs of exp.


Thanks Mahendra,

I am worried about my BTECH ECE qualification


----------



## san2013

amolpa said:


> All,
> 
> To update on ACS skill assessment time- I have got ACS assessment done for code 261314 (Software Tester) in just 25 days and result is positive. I have done it myself with the help of this forum. So thanks to all experts and helpful guys here.
> 
> To add on to this - Bachelor of Electronics/Electronics & Telecom Enngg from India is ICT equivalant degree.
> 
> please let me know if anyone need any help/information on ACS skill Assessment.
> 
> Next is IELTS!!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Amol



Hi,

I am planning to start the process for australia.i have a5 + yes of experience in sybase and unix development.
Is this right time to start the process and what is the success rate for getting the job?


----------



## athar.dcsian

mahendra.kadwa said:


> Hi,
> 
> ACS is not awarding the experience, which is being claimed by an applicant.
> Suppose you have lodged your app along with the supportive docs and claiming 7 Years of experience.
> 
> There may be many cases
> 
> 1. ACS may award you 7 Years if your Bachelors or Masters is a Major subject and closely related to that occupation and completed in Australia.
> 
> 2. ACS may award you 5 Years in case of the above conditions but you have done Bachelors or Masters from outside of Australia.
> 
> 3. ACS may award you just 3 years if your Bachelors or Masters is not closely related to the occupation you have applied for. i.e. You have done BTech ECE and working as an IT Professional.
> 
> and many more...


Hi Mahendra,

Can you please provide the link for above documented points?

In my case, ACS deducted 4 years even when I am having both Bachelor/Masters Degree (outside Australia) with ICT Major and applied for ICT Business Analyst. What can be the reason for deducting 4 years?

Regards,
Athar


----------



## mahendra.kadwa

shyam said:


> Thanks Mahendra,
> 
> I am worried about my BTECH ECE qualification


Masters will be considered in your case.... need not to worry at all....


----------



## mahendra.kadwa

athar.dcsian said:


> Hi Mahendra,
> 
> Can you please provide the link for above documented points?
> 
> In my case, ACS deducted 4 years even when I am having both Bachelor/Masters Degree (outside Australia) with ICT Major and applied for ICT Business Analyst. What can be the reason for deducting 4 years?
> 
> Regards,
> Athar


Could you paste the edited contents here please? So that we could check the details!


----------



## mahendra.kadwa

athar.dcsian said:


> Hi Mahendra,
> 
> Can you please provide the link for above documented points?
> 
> In my case, ACS deducted 4 years even when I am having both Bachelor/Masters Degree (outside Australia) with ICT Major and applied for ICT Business Analyst. What can be the reason for deducting 4 years?
> 
> Regards,
> Athar


Here you go
https://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf


----------



## shyam

amolpa said:


> All,
> 
> To update on ACS skill assessment time- I have got ACS assessment done for code 261314 (Software Tester) in just 25 days and result is positive. I have done it myself with the help of this forum. So thanks to all experts and helpful guys here.
> 
> To add on to this - Bachelor of Electronics/Electronics & Telecom Enngg from India is ICT equivalant degree.
> 
> please let me know if anyone need any help/information on ACS skill Assessment.
> 
> Next is IELTS!!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Amol


Hi Amol,

Can you please update your results in the below spreadsheet shared.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...nc&usp=sharing


----------



## dchiniwal

Ok, here's an update from my end. Applied for Skill verification last evening.
Current wait time for ACS skill verification is mentioned as 8-12 weeks. Fingers crossed.


----------



## anujmalhotra262

dchiniwal said:


> Ok, here's an update from my end. Applied for Skill verification last evening.
> Current wait time for ACS skill verification is mentioned as 8-12 weeks. Fingers crossed.


Its the standard wording on the web page.. Within a day or so, it will be moved to Stage 4 as well.. All the best!


----------



## dchiniwal

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Its the standard wording on the web page.. Within a day or so, it will be moved to Stage 4 as well.. All the best!


Hey Anuj, Thank you. I just went back to see the portal after seeing your message. Yes, its been moved to Stage 4. What is average time they take to reply with a status.


----------



## shyam

dchiniwal said:


> Ok, here's an update from my end. Applied for Skill verification last evening.
> Current wait time for ACS skill verification is mentioned as 8-12 weeks. Fingers crossed.


Hey,

can you please update the details in the spreadsheet.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc&usp=sharing


----------



## anujmalhotra262

dchiniwal said:


> Hey Anuj, Thank you. I just went back to see the portal after seeing your message. Yes, its been moved to Stage 4. What is average time they take to reply with a status.


These days as per the excel sheet attached, seems between 2-3 months.. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc#gid=0


----------



## dchiniwal

Done updating the sheet


----------



## seny005

shyam said:


> Hi Amol,
> 
> Can you please update your results in the below spreadsheet shared.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...nc&usp=sharing



Bro,

You doing good job in keeping the file updated. Keep Going.

Thx


----------



## shyam

dchiniwal said:


> Done updating the sheet


Thanks


----------



## shyam

seny005 said:


> Bro,
> 
> You doing good job in keeping the file updated. Keep Going.
> 
> Thx


It is helping me and others to understand the new process. So why not 
Anyways, thanks for the guys who updated their details in the sheet. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc&usp=sharing


----------



## abdulzak

Hi Guys, I got my ACS result eventually.. Thanks God i got the result as expected. They deducted just 2 years for me. I started working from 2006 after my graduation 2004. Here is my result. I thank everyone on this forum. I still can claim 10 points until july

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:


Your BACHELOR OF ENGINEERING IN COMPUTER SCIENCE AND ENGINEERING from UNIVERSITY
OF XXXXXX completed April 2004 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing

The following employment after July 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.


Dates: 07/06 - 12/09 (3yrs 5mths)
Position: XXXXXX
Employer: XXXXXX
Country:INDIA

Dates: 12/09 - 06/11 ( 1yrs 6mths)
Position: XXXXXX
Employer: XXXXXX
Country:INDIA


Dates: 07/11- 06/12 (Oyrs 11mths) 
Position: XXXXXX
Employer: XXXXXX
Country:INDIA

Dates: 11/12- 02/13 (Oyrs 3mths) 
Position: XXXXXX
Employer: XXXXXX
Country:INDIA


----------



## jayptl

hey abdul

U can go with 190 or 489??


----------



## Sunlight11

abdulzak said:


> Hi Guys, I got my ACS result eventually.. Thanks God i got the result as expected. They deducted just 2 years for me. I started working from 2006 after my graduation 2004. Here is my result. I thank everyone on this forum. I still can claim 10 points until july
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> 
> 
> Your BACHELOR OF ENGINEERING IN COMPUTER SCIENCE AND ENGINEERING from UNIVERSITY
> OF XXXXXX completed April 2004 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> 
> The following employment after July 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> 
> Dates: 07/06 - 12/09 (3yrs 5mths)
> Position: XXXXXX
> Employer: XXXXXX
> Country:INDIA
> 
> Dates: 12/09 - 06/11 ( 1yrs 6mths)
> Position: XXXXXX
> Employer: XXXXXX
> Country:INDIA
> 
> 
> Dates: 07/11- 06/12 (Oyrs 11mths)
> Position: XXXXXX
> Employer: XXXXXX
> Country:INDIA
> 
> Dates: 11/12- 02/13 (Oyrs 3mths)
> Position: XXXXXX
> Employer: XXXXXX
> Country:INDIA


Excellent... !


----------



## mahendra.kadwa

abdulzak said:


> Hi Guys, I got my ACS result eventually.. Thanks God i got the result as expected. They deducted just 2 years for me. I started working from 2006 after my graduation 2004. Here is my result. I thank everyone on this forum. I still can claim 10 points until july
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> 
> 
> Your BACHELOR OF ENGINEERING IN COMPUTER SCIENCE AND ENGINEERING from UNIVERSITY
> OF XXXXXX completed April 2004 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> 
> The following employment after July 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> 
> Dates: 07/06 - 12/09 (3yrs 5mths)
> Position: XXXXXX
> Employer: XXXXXX
> Country:INDIA
> 
> Dates: 12/09 - 06/11 ( 1yrs 6mths)
> Position: XXXXXX
> Employer: XXXXXX
> Country:INDIA
> 
> 
> Dates: 07/11- 06/12 (Oyrs 11mths)
> Position: XXXXXX
> Employer: XXXXXX
> Country:INDIA
> 
> Dates: 11/12- 02/13 (Oyrs 3mths)
> Position: XXXXXX
> Employer: XXXXXX
> Country:INDIA


Congratulations bro!


----------



## ind2oz

abdulzak said:


> Hi Guys, I got my ACS result eventually.. Thanks God i got the result as expected. They deducted just 2 years for me. I started working from 2006 after my graduation 2004. Here is my result. I thank everyone on this forum. I still can claim 10 points until july
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your BACHELOR OF ENGINEERING IN COMPUTER SCIENCE AND ENGINEERING from UNIVERSITY
> OF XXXXXX completed April 2004 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> 
> The following employment after July 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 07/06 - 12/09 (3yrs 5mths)
> Position: XXXXXX
> Employer: XXXXXX
> Country:INDIA
> 
> Dates: 12/09 - 06/11 ( 1yrs 6mths)
> Position: XXXXXX
> Employer: XXXXXX
> Country:INDIA
> 
> Dates: 07/11- 06/12 (Oyrs 11mths)
> Position: XXXXXX
> Employer: XXXXXX
> Country:INDIA
> 
> Dates: 11/12- 02/13 (Oyrs 3mths)
> Position: XXXXXX
> Employer: XXXXXX
> Country:INDIA


So Abdul you will be out of this thread now, joining EOI thread.

I am happy for you. We will catch you soon dont worry.

Good luck.

Brevity Excuse. Using Expat Forum on Mobile device.


----------



## wish

Hi abdul, 
congrats

How many points u have? done ur ielts?






abdulzak said:


> Hi Guys, I got my ACS result eventually.. Thanks God i got the result as expected. They deducted just 2 years for me. I started working from 2006 after my graduation 2004. Here is my result. I thank everyone on this forum. I still can claim 10 points until july
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> 
> 
> Your BACHELOR OF ENGINEERING IN COMPUTER SCIENCE AND ENGINEERING from UNIVERSITY
> OF XXXXXX completed April 2004 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> 
> The following employment after July 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> 
> Dates: 07/06 - 12/09 (3yrs 5mths)
> Position: XXXXXX
> Employer: XXXXXX
> Country:INDIA
> 
> Dates: 12/09 - 06/11 ( 1yrs 6mths)
> Position: XXXXXX
> Employer: XXXXXX
> Country:INDIA
> 
> 
> Dates: 07/11- 06/12 (Oyrs 11mths)
> Position: XXXXXX
> Employer: XXXXXX
> Country:INDIA
> 
> Dates: 11/12- 02/13 (Oyrs 3mths)
> Position: XXXXXX
> Employer: XXXXXX
> Country:INDIA


----------



## venuhunev

Congrats Abdulzak


----------



## abdulzak

jayptl said:


> hey abdul
> 
> U can go with 190 or 489??


Hey jayptl, 
I'm going for 489 relative sponsor .

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## abdulzak

Sunlight11 said:


> Excellent... !


Thanks sunlight

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## wish

489 is the 4 years visa ? 
why dont you go for 190?


----------



## abdulzak

mahendra.kadwa said:


> Congratulations bro!


Thanks magendra

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## abdulzak

ind2oz said:


> So Abdul you will be out of this thread now, joining EOI thread.
> 
> I am happy for you. We will catch you soon dont worry.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Brevity Excuse. Using Expat Forum on Mobile device.


Thanks ind, I will be joining EOI thread as u said

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Chetu

abdulzak said:


> Hi Guys, I got my ACS result eventually.. Thanks God i got the result as expected. They deducted just 2 years for me. I started working from 2006 after my graduation 2004. Here is my result. I thank everyone on this forum. I still can claim 10 points until july
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> 
> 
> Your BACHELOR OF ENGINEERING IN COMPUTER SCIENCE AND ENGINEERING from UNIVERSITY
> OF XXXXXX completed April 2004 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> 
> The following employment after July 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> 
> Dates: 07/06 - 12/09 (3yrs 5mths)
> Position: XXXXXX
> Employer: XXXXXX
> Country:INDIA
> 
> Dates: 12/09 - 06/11 ( 1yrs 6mths)
> Position: XXXXXX
> Employer: XXXXXX
> Country:INDIA
> 
> 
> Dates: 07/11- 06/12 (Oyrs 11mths)
> Position: XXXXXX
> Employer: XXXXXX
> Country:INDIA
> 
> Dates: 11/12- 02/13 (Oyrs 3mths)
> Position: XXXXXX
> Employer: XXXXXX
> Country:INDIA


Congrats Abdulzak!! great news !! . 

So now you can claim experience points from August 2008 ? or can you include july 2008 as well ?


----------



## abdulzak

wish said:


> Hi abdul,
> congrats
> 
> How many points u have? done ur ielts?


Hey wish, here is my points table for 489

Age 30
Ielts 0 (6.5)
Experience 10
Relative sponsor 10
Education 15

Total 65

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## wish

i think you will be suite for 190 .. you will still get 60pts with 5 points of SS. as few states accept 6.5 ielts


----------



## abdulzak

wish said:


> 489 is the 4 years visa ?
> why dont you go for 190?


I know that , I'm shortage of 5 points for 189 or 190 because of ielts 6.5. I'm not interested to write again even though this was my first attempt. Somehow I need to push myself to get into OZ and convert to PR after 2 years.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## shyam

Request to spreadsheet users,

Please do not apply filters on the spreadsheet shared on the web. Download a copy for yourself for your analysis.

Thanks for you cooperation.


----------



## abdulzak

Chetu said:


> Congrats Abdulzak!! great news !! .
> 
> So now you can claim experience points from August 2008 ? or can you include july 2008 as well ?


I can include July as well,

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## abdulzak

wish said:


> i think you will be suite for 190 .. you will still get 60pts with 5 points of SS. as few states accept 6.5 ielts


Hey wish I don't have stamina to apply for SS and wait for another few months.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## venuhunev

abdulzak said:


> I can include July as well,
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hi abdulzak, are you sure you can include July 2008 ?


----------



## wish

Understand... But how is the 489 visa processing ? i think its just for 4 years . After that can convert to PR?


----------



## dragoman

abdulzak said:


> I can include July as well,
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


The result letter clearly says after july .. so it should be august . I excluded my skilled month in my eoi.

Btw congrats for ur results


----------



## Mroks

wish said:


> Understand... But how is the 489 visa processing ? i think its just for 4 years . After that can convert to PR?


489 is a tough path.
1. Requires a close family member residing in regional area to sponsor you
2. For some states it is mandatory to have job offer from regional area.


----------



## venuhunev

dragoman said:


> The result letter clearly says after july .. so it should be august . I excluded my skilled month in my eoi.
> 
> Btw congrats for ur results


Hi dragoman, how did you claim your experience in EOI ? Did you mark unskilled (as per ACS) as not relevant to your code ? Please let us know.


----------



## jayptl

Hi morks

its not necessary in 489 to sponsor job offer.... its similar like 190 but must b nominated by RCB...but its difficult to get


----------



## Talha_

abdulzak said:


> Hi Guys, I got my ACS result eventually.. Thanks God i got the result as expected. They deducted just 2 years for me. I started working from 2006 after my graduation 2004. Here is my result. I thank everyone on this forum. I still can claim 10 points until july
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> 
> 
> Your BACHELOR OF ENGINEERING IN COMPUTER SCIENCE AND ENGINEERING from UNIVERSITY
> OF XXXXXX completed April 2004 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> 
> The following employment after July 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> 
> Dates: 07/06 - 12/09 (3yrs 5mths)
> Position: XXXXXX
> Employer: XXXXXX
> Country:INDIA
> 
> Dates: 12/09 - 06/11 ( 1yrs 6mths)
> Position: XXXXXX
> Employer: XXXXXX
> Country:INDIA
> 
> 
> Dates: 07/11- 06/12 (Oyrs 11mths)
> Position: XXXXXX
> Employer: XXXXXX
> Country:INDIA
> 
> Dates: 11/12- 02/13 (Oyrs 3mths)
> Position: XXXXXX
> Employer: XXXXXX
> Country:INDIA


Congratulations


----------



## Talha_

abdulzak said:


> Hi Guys, I got my ACS result eventually.. Thanks God i got the result as expected. They deducted just 2 years for me. I started working from 2006 after my graduation 2004. Here is my result. I thank everyone on this forum. I still can claim 10 points until july


That means if someone applied for ACS such that the total experience is at the border line ... like 4 years 10 months at the time of applying ACS ... then we can still claim 10 points at the time of filing SS or EOI even if ACS accepts 4 years 10 months ?


----------



## mahendra.kadwa

Talha_ said:


> That means if someone applied for ACS such that the total experience is at the border line ... like 4 years 10 months at the time of applying ACS ... then we can still claim 10 points at the time of filing SS or EOI even if ACS accepts 4 years 10 months ?


Hi Talha_,

The assessment letter from ACS, clearly says that, the experience is till date. To claim the experience till you go for EOI, you need to provide the supportive documnets.

Suppose ACS has awarded 4 Yrs and 10 Months till June 2013 and you have decided to submit EOI in August or later, and you want to claim 5+ Yrs exp, then you need to provide the supportive docs to prove your claim. And if DIAC finds that evidence authentic, DIAC will consider your exp 5+ straightforward.


----------



## Talha_

Thanks for the reply, could you please tell about the supporting document required in this case ?

/Talha


----------



## Mroks

Talha_ said:


> Thanks for the reply, could you please tell about the supporting document required in this case ?
> 
> /Talha


The experience post ACS till the date of invitation is taken into account for point calculation.


----------



## dragoman

venuhunev said:


> Hi dragoman, how did you claim your experience in EOI ? Did you mark unskilled (as per ACS) as not relevant to your code ? Please let us know.


Yes infact the new line in acs letter has the word Relevant mentioned .. so mark all the past exp as non relevant .


----------



## mahendra.kadwa

Talha_ said:


> Thanks for the reply, could you please tell about the supporting document required in this case ?
> 
> /Talha




Salary slips, letter of employment from HR if you could arrange, statutory declaration self and from one of your colleagues or Manager, whichever is possible.


----------



## roposh

So its official. The fees for GSM has increased manifold from 1st July 2013. The GSM application for a family of 3 (2 Adults and 1 child) which was $3060 uptill now has now been increased to $5360 atleast. This is utter ********. This type of increase is unprecedeted.

Below is the information based on which you can calculate the fee for yoru case;
*Base Application Charge* - $3060 (Applies to every applicant)
*Charges for Dependent (Over 18 years)* $1530 per dependent
*Charges for Dependent (under 18 years)* $765 per dependent

For details you may check the Official Immigration website of DIAC

regards
Roposh!


----------



## Chetu

Oh damn!! For single applicant fee is same but for adding dependant they have increased fee right ?


----------



## anujmalhotra262

So, If Husband and wife are applying the fees is still 3060 which is same as earlier. For Dependent children below 18 now that will be charging.. 
I think dependent children below 18 were part of 3060 fees. correct me if I am wrong..


----------



## mahendra.kadwa

anujmalhotra262 said:


> So, If Husband and wife are applying the fees is still 3060 which is same as earlier. For Dependent children below 18 now that will be charging..
> I think dependent children below 18 were part of 3060 fees. correct me if I am wrong..


Anuj,

You mean to say that, base application includes the partner as well? Could you point me to the line which says the same please?


----------



## anujmalhotra262

It seems though..

Check this:

Attachment A – Examples of the New Visa Pricing Charges

Changes to Visa Pricing Arrangements – Frequently Asked Questions for Clients


Looking more to understand the changes..

Note:

Visa charges are applied to all applicants in a visa application. When you are submitting an application online, the breakdown of the charges will be displayed on the receipt once you have completed paying and lodging your application.

Its confusing.. No where it is mentioned about the spouse.. 

General Skilled Migration
Applicant in Australia or outside Australia

Visa Subclass see Note Base Application Charge Non- internet Application Charge Additional Applicant Charge 18 and over	Additional Applicant Charge under 18 
Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) 12a $3060 N/A $1530 $765


----------



## mahendra.kadwa

anujmalhotra262 said:


> It seems though..
> 
> Check this:
> 
> Attachment A – Examples of the New Visa Pricing Charges
> 
> Changes to Visa Pricing Arrangements – Frequently Asked Questions for Clients
> 
> 
> Looking more to understand the changes..
> 
> Note:
> 
> Visa charges are applied to all applicants in a visa application. When you are submitting an application online, the breakdown of the charges will be displayed on the receipt once you have completed paying and lodging your application.



Thanks Anuj,

I should have asked the same in different thread. Sorry guys...


----------



## seny005

mahendra.kadwa said:


> Anuj,
> 
> You mean to say that, base application includes the partner as well? Could you point me to the line which says the same please?



Definition from DIAC site:

What is the base application charge?

Every visa application will have a base application charge, unless there is an exemption or in the case of the base application charge is nil. If an application includes more than one applicant, known as a combined application, then the base application charge will only be paid by the main applicant.

What is the additional applicant charge?

The additional applicant charge will be paid for each additional visa applicant when there is more than one visa applicant in a combined visa application, unless there is an exemption.

The amount of the additional applicant charge will depend on the visa type and the age of the applicant.

Not all visas will allow additional applicants to be included with or added to the visa application.

The additional applicant charge will only be for people who are applying for the visa with you. Some visa applications will ask you to list everyone in your family unit, even if they are not migrating with you. You will not have to pay the additional charge for non-migrating family members.

The charge will not be paid for newborns that are born after you lodge you application but before we have made a decision on the application. If you have a newborn we will advise you to contact us.

New Visa Charges from 1 July 2013


----------



## sunnybansal1983

I have done Bachelor of computer application(BCA) and Master of computers (MCA) from India . I have 5+ experience in software development and I am applying for 261313(Software Engineer). 
Is this the correct category for the ACS assessment?
How much are the chances that my experience will be reduced in ACS assessment?


----------



## Expat74

As per the new rules, if applying for PR for Self + Spouse then additional 1530AUD needs to be paid.


----------



## anujmalhotra262

sunnybansal1983 said:


> I have done Bachelor of computer application(BCA) and Master of computers (MCA) from India . I have 5+ experience in software development and I am applying for 261313(Software Engineer).
> Is this the correct category for the ACS assessment?
> How much are the chances that my experience will be reduced in ACS assessment?


You can choose category as per roles and responsibilities performed by you and it can be any ( SE, Analyst prog, Developer Programmer etc) and yes 2 yrs will be deducted from your total experience as per the latest trend followed by ACS


----------



## jame13

Hi Everyone,

Could you please help me to find out the answer for the below.

I have done BSc electronics from India and let me know which department should I approch for assessment? I need to assess only my qualification


----------



## mahendra.kadwa

jame13 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Could you please help me to find out the answer for the below.
> 
> I have done BSc electronics from India and let me know which department should I approch for assessment? I need to assess only my qualification


Hi,

You need to decide that, against which occupation you want your profile to get assessed!

What's your profession?


----------



## venuhunev

dragoman said:


> Yes infact the new line in acs letter has the word Relevant mentioned .. so mark all the past exp as non relevant .


Thnx Dragoman..... Will keep that in mind.... could you please update your signature when u r free


----------



## athar.dcsian

Expat74 said:


> As per the new rules, if applying for PR for Self + Spouse then additional 1530AUD needs to be paid.


Seems true. Here's an example from DIAC itself.

Attachment A – Examples of the New Visa Pricing Charges


----------



## mahendra.kadwa

athar.dcsian said:


> Seems true. Here's an example from DIAC itself.
> 
> Attachment A – Examples of the New Visa Pricing Charges


Buddies,

I would request you all to discuss the same in the dedicated thread about the VISA fee changes, so the purpose of these two thread remain intact!.

Thanks


----------



## athar.dcsian

mahendra.kadwa said:


> Here you go
> https://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf


Hi Mahendra,

From the provided link, I understand if qualification is "NOT closely related to the nominated occupation" then they deduct 4 years. 

In my case, I completed Bachelors in Computer Science in Dec 2004 and Masters in Software Engineering in June 2010 and the code was 261111 (ICT Business Analyst). As per ACS, I am skilled after Nov 2008. While actually I started job in Mar 2005. 
What could I have done to show my Qualification is closely related with nominated occupation?


----------



## mahendra.kadwa

athar.dcsian said:


> Hi Mahendra,
> 
> From the provided link, I understand if qualification is "NOT closely related to the nominated occupation" then they deduct 4 years.
> 
> In my case, I completed Bachelors in Computer Science in Dec 2004 and Masters in Software Engineering in June 2010 and the code was 261111 (ICT Business Analyst). As per ACS, I am skilled after Nov 2008. While actually I started job in Mar 2005.
> What could I have done to show my Qualification is closely related with nominated occupation?


ACS is right. Let's say, if you have started Masters in Dec 2004 then, you would have finish it in Dec 2006 and then you have started your first job. In that case you would have got approx 6.5 Years of experience. And ACS would have awarded 4.5 Years of experience in that case, and that is what ACS has done now!

So be relaxed, it's okay. As per ACS or any other assessment authority, part time work can't be considered as experience.


----------



## athar.dcsian

mahendra.kadwa said:


> ACS is right. Let's say, if you have started Masters in Dec 2004 then, you would have finish it in Dec 2006 and then you have started your first job. In that case you would have got approx 6.5 Years of experience. And ACS would have awarded 4.5 Years of experience in that case, and that is what ACS has done now!
> 
> So be relaxed, it's okay. As per ACS or any other assessment authority, part time work can't be considered as experience.


Thanks Mahendra for the feedback.

My 1st job (Mar 2005) is after completing the Bachelor degree (Dec 2004) which is equivalent to "AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing" as per ACS letter. So, how the experience after that can be counted as "Part-Time"? As per my knowledge, Bachelor degree is the least requirement for skilled assessment not the Master. Please correct me if I misunderstood.


----------



## mahendra.kadwa

athar.dcsian said:


> Thanks Mahendra for the feedback.
> 
> My 1st job (Mar 2005) is after completing the Bachelor degree (Dec 2004) which is equivalent to "AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing" as per ACS letter. So, how the experience after that can be counted as "Part-Time"? As per my knowledge, Bachelor degree is the least requirement for skilled assessment not the Master. Please correct me if I misunderstood.


ACS will not consider your work exp which you have got during your Masters. So ACS has done it intentionally so set a date so that one calculate your exp without any confusion. Or else ACS could have given your exp in two parts. Something like

First: from dec 2004 till dec 2008 and then 
Second one: from nov 2010 till date.


----------



## Harish2013

Hey guys,

【New Visa Charges】 for 1 July 2013 annourced by DIAC
New Visa Charges from 1 July 2013

This means:
For Example:
-------------------
Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189/190)	
Base Application Charge $3060	
Additional Applicant Charge 18 and over $1530	
Additional Applicant Charge under 18 $765
-----------------------

For a family applying for 189/190 from 1-july-2013, the charge will be:
Husband as base application charged $3060, wife as included 2nd applicator will also be charged $1530, any child under 18 if included in the application will be charged$765


----------



## mahendra.kadwa

Harish2013 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 【New Visa Charges】 for 1 July 2013 annourced by DIAC
> New Visa Charges from 1 July 2013
> 
> This means:
> For Example:
> -------------------
> Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189/190)
> Base Application Charge $3060
> Additional Applicant Charge 18 and over $1530
> Additional Applicant Charge under 18 $765
> -----------------------
> 
> For a family applying for 189/190 from 1-july-2013, the charge will be:
> Husband as base application charged $3060, wife as included 2nd applicator will also be charged $1530, any child under 18 if included in the application will be charged$765


I appreciate your efforts personally.

But it would be better if you could read previous posts in each thread, before you post your thoughts.


----------



## athar.dcsian

mahendra.kadwa said:


> ACS will not consider your work exp which you have got during your Masters.


Can you please provide any documented link for that information? 

According to 
Points Test Factors ? are your claims in SkillSelect correct? » SkillSelect Support



> For employment to be considered ‘skilled’ it must meet the following requirements:
> 
> • it was undertaken after you met the *entry level requirements* for that occupation (that is, completed a sufficient level of study or amount of on-the-job training) and
> 
> • it involved duties at the level and complexity expected in Australia.
> 
> For the purpose of awarding points, the Department considers skilled employment in the nominated occupation or a closely related occupation to be where the applicant has been paid for working for *at least 20 hours a week*.


I had completed entry level requirement Bachelor Degree (ICT Major) before the 1st job. The Master degree was awarded as evening program during which I continued the job as full-time & permanent (40 hours a week) so I don't think this could be the reason for deducting 2 extra years.

Your thoughts!


----------



## dragoman

venuhunev said:


> Thnx Dragoman..... Will keep that in mind.... could you please update your signature when u r free


Yes mate did the same just now .. and with that officially can say bye to this Forum! 
Although will keep pitching in with my answers where ever find applicable .

I wish all the best for ACS to others ! and hope you get your +ve results soon ! 

Dragoman


----------



## Talha_

mahendra.kadwa said:


> ACS will not consider your work exp which you have got during your Masters. So ACS has done it intentionally so set a date so that one calculate your exp without any confusion. Or else ACS could have given your exp in two parts. Something like
> 
> First: from dec 2004 till dec 2008 and then
> Second one: from nov 2010 till date.


Same is the case with me.

Bachelors (ICT Major) : Dec 2005 
First Job : May 2006
Masters duration (ICT Major) : Jan 2008 to June 2010 (2.5 Years, part time)
Total Experience : 6 years 11 Months

mahendra.kadwa, your thoughts? what should I expect in this case, I am waiting for the result.


----------



## noobrex

athar.dcsian said:


> Hi Mahendra,
> 
> From the provided link, I understand if qualification is "NOT closely related to the nominated occupation" then they deduct 4 years.
> 
> In my case, I completed Bachelors in Computer Science in Dec 2004 and Masters in Software Engineering in June 2010 and the code was 261111 (ICT Business Analyst). As per ACS, I am skilled after Nov 2008. While actually I started job in Mar 2005.
> What could I have done to show my Qualification is closely related with nominated occupation?


File with bachelors dont show masters and you would be fine.


----------



## noobrex

Talha_ said:


> Same is the case with me.
> 
> Bachelors (ICT Major) : Dec 2005
> First Job : May 2006
> Masters duration (ICT Major) : Jan 2008 to June 2010 (2.5 Years, part time)
> Total Experience : 6 years 11 Months
> 
> mahendra.kadwa, your thoughts? what should I expect in this case, I am waiting for the result.


They will count from your masters, the highest qualification and exp would be after that so from June 2010 to the date you filed your ACS application.


----------



## mahendra.kadwa

athar.dcsian said:


> Can you please provide any documented link for that information?
> 
> According to
> Points Test Factors ? are your claims in SkillSelect correct? » SkillSelect Support
> 
> I had completed entry level requirement Bachelor Degree (ICT Major) before the 1st job. The Master degree was awarded as evening program during which I continued the job as full-time & permanent (40 hours a week) so I don't think this could be the reason for deducting 2 extra years.
> 
> Your thoughts!


Then you should talk to ACS asap, along with the required documents. ACS may reconsider your app, but that may cost you some more time and even that may not be fruitfull at all. So if you are ready to undertake these risks, then you must go on.

Good luck!!


----------



## mahendra.kadwa

Talha_ said:


> Same is the case with me.
> 
> Bachelors (ICT Major) : Dec 2005
> First Job : May 2006
> Masters duration (ICT Major) : Jan 2008 to June 2010 (2.5 Years, part time)
> Total Experience : 6 years 11 Months
> 
> mahendra.kadwa, your thoughts? what should I expect in this case, I am waiting for the result.


I think ACS may deduct the exp which you have gained while doing masters, if you are unfortunate. Hope for the best.... I'll pray for you bro....


----------



## rockyrambo

noobrex said:


> They will count from your masters, the highest qualification and exp would be after that so from June 2010 to the date you filed your ACS application.


And, if you don't show them that you've a Master's degree (MBA in my case) then would they/ DIAC question you about the break in your professional career, which will be in place of that Master's degree for which you haven't given any evidence, neither to ACS nor to DIAC?
Conclusively, is not showing a Master's degree a problem for the applicant in any way?


----------



## noobrex

rockyrambo said:


> And, if you don't show them that you've a Master's degree (MBA in my case) then would they/ DIAC question you about the break in your professional career, which will be in place of that Master's degree for which you haven't given any evidence, neither to ACS nor to DIAC?
> Conclusively, is not showing a Master's degree a problem for the applicant in any way?


1. Well technically Masters is not ACS area of expertise, Vetass can assess your MBA.
2. They would question you, you can tell them you are getting that assessed by Vetass. You should however not claiming the exp while you did your MBA if it was regular.
3. DIAC would not question you, if you have ACS and Vetass


----------



## auspirant258

dragoman said:


> Yes mate did the same just now .. and with that officially can say bye to this Forum!
> Although will keep pitching in with my answers where ever find applicable .
> 
> I wish all the best for ACS to others ! and hope you get your +ve results soon !
> 
> Dragoman


Hi Dragoman,

Can you please give your details on your work experience and how ACS handled it?

Thanks!!


----------



## ind2oz

jame13 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Could you please help me to find out the answer for the below.
> 
> I have done BSc electronics from India and let me know which department should I approch for assessment? I need to assess only my qualification


Jame,

please approach vetassess

VETASSESS - Vocational Education Training and Assessment Services


----------



## athar.dcsian

mahendra.kadwa said:


> Then you should talk to ACS asap, along with the required documents. ACS may reconsider your app, but that may cost you some more time and even that may not be fruitfull at all. So if you are ready to undertake these risks, then you must go on.
> 
> Good luck!!


Thanks Mahendra.
I have sent 3 emails to my CO and one to [email protected] with reference of my letter but they don't reply.

I think I should call now. I found this number. Any other contact details available for ACS?

Skills Assessment
(02) 9290 3422


----------



## athar.dcsian

Talha_ said:


> Same is the case with me.



Hi Talha,

What's our nominated occupation? For mostly occupations, Bachelor degree is minimum requirement and Master is just a plus. I agree with Noobrex we shouldn't have shown Master degree but now damage has already been done. Let's hope for the best and ready with your points to defend.

Regards,
Athar


----------



## rockyrambo

noobrex said:


> 1. Well technically Masters is not ACS area of expertise, Vetass can assess your MBA.
> 2. They would question you, you can tell them you are getting that assessed by Vetass. You should however not claiming the exp while you did your MBA if it was regular.
> 3. DIAC would not question you, if you have ACS and Vetass


Thanks for the reply. To add some more information, my MBA was a generalist full time MBA through one of the tests in India which is CAT. Hence, I have a break of 2 years during that tenure. Would you please clarify who would question me on that break and why would they do so? I am not inclined to get my MBA assessed from VETASSESS or any other body , as I am not claiming any points, etc. related to it. So, if I don't tell either ACS or DIAC about my MBA, would that be fine?


----------



## mahendra.kadwa

rockyrambo said:


> Thanks for the reply. To add some more information, my MBA was a generalist full time MBA through one of the tests in India which is CAT. Hence, I have a break of 2 years during that tenure. Would you please clarify who would question me on that break and why would they do so? I am not inclined to get my MBA assessed from VETASSESS or any other body , as I am not claiming any points, etc. related to it. So, if I don't tell either ACS or DIAC about my MBA, would that be fine?


Nobody would question you, but should be in situation to prove that you were working that time. If you could prove that then there should not be any issue. But why would you like to loose the hard earned MBA degree? Because you may not be able to get a high profile job on the basis of MBA, which you are not going to show the authorities!!

After all decision is yours!


----------



## rockyrambo

mahendra.kadwa said:


> Nobody would question you, but should be in situation to prove that you were working that time. If you could prove that then there should not be any issue. But why would you like to loose the hard earned MBA degree? Because you may not be able to get a high profile job on the basis of MBA, which you are not going to show the authorities!!
> 
> After all decision is yours!


Well, the codes (Analyst programmer) that I am applying to don't really require an MBA degree. Moreover, there are chances of ACS calculating my experience only post MBA, etc. The point is I am not getting the benefit of MBA through the skilled application route. But then, basis your advice, I have two questions:
1. Why should I be in a position to say that I was working that time? - If I say, that I was not working, how would that affect my application?
2. What exactly do you mean by losing the hard earned MBA degree? - Do you mean to say that if I don't get it assessed then I can't use it in Australia? In that case, can I get it separately, if need be later on, even when I have the grant?


----------



## rockyrambo

mahendra.kadwa said:


> Nobody would question you, but should be in situation to prove that you were working that time. If you could prove that then there should not be any issue. But why would you like to loose the hard earned MBA degree? Because you may not be able to get a high profile job on the basis of MBA, which you are not going to show the authorities!!
> 
> After all decision is yours!


Moreover, to digress a little, is an assessment from ACS a mandate for lodging the application? Since, all of us are in a quandary over the points awarded by DIAC basis the new assessment results/criterion of ACS; I might get just 1 out 5 years of experience as 'skilled'. And, this would leave me with no point for an experience. Hence, if we assume that DIAC is not awarding points for the complete workex, then it doesn't make any sense for me to get an assessment from ACS. Any thoughts on this as well?


----------



## Sunlight11

rockyrambo said:


> Moreover, to digress a little, is an assessment from ACS a mandate for lodging the application? Since, all of us are in a quandary over the points awarded by DIAC basis the new assessment results/criterion of ACS; I might get just 1 out 5 years of experience as 'skilled'. And, this would leave me with no point for an experience. Hence, if we assume that DIAC is not awarding points for the complete workex, then it doesn't make any sense for me to get an assessment from ACS. Any thoughts on this as well?


Well yes, If you are applying for IT Category with IT Bachelor, ACS can not be avoided.


----------



## abakik

noobrex said:


> They will count from your masters, the highest qualification and exp would be after that so from June 2010 to the date you filed your ACS application.


sorry but your comment is not correct. ACS considers work experience after the bachelor degree regardless of a master degree.
if one has an IT bachelor and an IT Master. any experience after the bachelor will be counted. 
a person is considered skilled 2 years of work experience after getting a bachelor degree (IT) or 4 years of work experience after getting a bachelor degree (non-IT).
the master degree does not have an effect on the evaluation as long as the work experience is fulltime work (>20hours/week) during the master


----------



## Sunlight11

After seeing number of ACS results, I am clear that ACS counts work experience BEFORE \ DURING \ AFTER Bachelor, but it has to be full time and the tasks need to be according to one of their ANZSCO codes.

DIAC will not take anything prior Bachelor.


----------



## arnav007

*Average time*

Hi Guys,

I just filed my ACS last week. What's the average time nowadays? 12 weeks or less?

Also, Currently i have 4.7 years of exp. I'll be completing 5 years in couple of months, so can i claim 5 points once my exp is equal to 5 years or experience is only taken into account once till the date when ACS is filed?

Please help.


----------



## shyam

jame13 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Could you please help me to find out the answer for the below.
> 
> I have done BSc electronics from India and let me know which department should I approch for assessment? I need to assess only my qualification


Hi Jame,

can you please update your details in the below link:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc&usp=sharing


----------



## shyam

rockyrambo said:


> Thanks for the reply. To add some more information, my MBA was a generalist full time MBA through one of the tests in India which is CAT. Hence, I have a break of 2 years during that tenure. Would you please clarify who would question me on that break and why would they do so? I am not inclined to get my MBA assessed from VETASSESS or any other body , as I am not claiming any points, etc. related to it. So, if I don't tell either ACS or DIAC about my MBA, would that be fine?


Hi Rocky,

Can you please update your details in the spreadsheet:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc&usp=sharing


----------



## shyam

arnavsharma said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just filed my ACS last week. What's the average time nowadays? 12 weeks or less?
> 
> Also, Currently i have 4.7 years of exp. I'll be completing 5 years in couple of months, so can i claim 5 points once my exp is equal to 5 years or experience is only taken into account once till the date when ACS is filed?
> 
> Please help.


Hi Arnav,

can you please update your details in the below link. We have more guys waiting for the ACS result. 
Please go throught the sheet, it might help you understand the ACS process and times.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc&usp=sharing


----------



## shyam

Sunlight11 said:


> After seeing number of ACS results, I am clear that ACS counts work experience BEFORE \ DURING \ AFTER Bachelor, but it has to be full time and the tasks need to be according to one of their ANZSCO codes.
> 
> DIAC will not take anything prior Bachelor.


Hi Dude,

can you please update your details in the spreadsheet if you have not.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc&usp=sharing


----------



## ind2oz

arnavsharma said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just filed my ACS last week. What's the average time nowadays? 12 weeks or less?
> 
> Also, Currently i have 4.7 years of exp. I'll be completing 5 years in couple of months, so can i claim 5 points once my exp is equal to 5 years or experience is only taken into account once till the date when ACS is filed?
> 
> Please help.


arnavsharma - You can analyze average time, data is available on the spreadsheet please use the below URL and do update your details on it.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc&usp=sharing

ACS will assess till the date of application, but DIAC will consider experience till apply with the department. As long as you haven't changed your organization it shouldn't be a problem, your experience after the assessment shall be accounted.


----------



## athar.dcsian

abakik said:


> a person is considered skilled 2 years of work experience after getting a bachelor degree (IT) or 4 years of work experience after getting a bachelor degree (non-IT).
> the master degree does not have an effect on the evaluation as long as the work experience is fulltime work (>20hours/week) during the master


Hi Abakik,
That's exactly what my understanding is but it didn't reflect in my case. ACS deducted 4 years from my experience even they recognized my both Bachelor/Master degree with ICT Major. 
I am still unable to understand what went wrong in my case. I sent them email and they replied ALL of my experience is closely related with my nominated occupation (Business Analyst) but still emphasize that as per ACS requirement, I am skilled after deducting 4 years. 
When I asked them how they come up to this 4 years, there's no more reply by them even after couple of reminders


----------



## abakik

athar.dcsian said:


> Hi Abakik,
> That's exactly what my understanding is but it didn't reflect in my case. ACS deducted 4 years from my experience even they recognized my both Bachelor/Master degree with ICT Major.
> I am still unable to understand what went wrong in my case. I sent them email and they replied ALL of my experience is closely related with my nominated occupation (Business Analyst) but still emphasize that as per ACS requirement, I am skilled after deducting 4 years.
> When I asked them how they come up to this 4 years, there's no more reply by them even after couple of reminders


could you post details of your result letter?


----------



## mahendra.kadwa

abakik said:


> could you post details of your result letter?


He has already done it please traverse through couple of older pages.


----------



## mahendra.kadwa

athar.dcsian said:


> Hi Abakik,
> That's exactly what my understanding is but it didn't reflect in my case. ACS deducted 4 years from my experience even they recognized my both Bachelor/Master degree with ICT Major.
> I am still unable to understand what went wrong in my case. I sent them email and they replied ALL of my experience is closely related with my nominated occupation (Business Analyst) but still emphasize that as per ACS requirement, I am skilled after deducting 4 years.
> When I asked them how they come up to this 4 years, there's no more reply by them even after couple of reminders


I would say that, you had been very unlucky .


----------



## abakik

athar.dcsian said:


> Hi Abakik,
> That's exactly what my understanding is but it didn't reflect in my case. ACS deducted 4 years from my experience even they recognized my both Bachelor/Master degree with ICT Major.
> I am still unable to understand what went wrong in my case. I sent them email and they replied ALL of my experience is closely related with my nominated occupation (Business Analyst) but still emphasize that as per ACS requirement, I am skilled after deducting 4 years.
> When I asked them how they come up to this 4 years, there's no more reply by them even after couple of reminders


i checked your previous posts. if all your experience was found as relevant then there is definitely a mistake. I strongly recommend you to call them rather than sending emails. they may correct it, if not, you may need to make an appeal or review application.


----------



## Sunlight11

athar.dcsian said:


> Hi Abakik,
> That's exactly what my understanding is but it didn't reflect in my case. ACS deducted 4 years from my experience even they recognized my both Bachelor/Master degree with ICT Major.
> I am still unable to understand what went wrong in my case. I sent them email and they replied ALL of my experience is closely related with my nominated occupation (Business Analyst) but still emphasize that as per ACS requirement, I am skilled after deducting 4 years.
> When I asked them how they come up to this 4 years, there's no more reply by them even after couple of reminders


Its NOT about IT and Non-IT Bachelor...

Its about How RELEVANT your bachelor is with chosen occupation... even an ICT degree could be deemed as NOT Closely relevant to your chosen occupation, and in that case, they will deduct 4 years.

A non-IT degree will not be assessed by ACS.


----------



## shyam

athar.dcsian said:


> Hi Abakik,
> That's exactly what my understanding is but it didn't reflect in my case. ACS deducted 4 years from my experience even they recognized my both Bachelor/Master degree with ICT Major.
> I am still unable to understand what went wrong in my case. I sent them email and they replied ALL of my experience is closely related with my nominated occupation (Business Analyst) but still emphasize that as per ACS requirement, I am skilled after deducting 4 years.
> When I asked them how they come up to this 4 years, there's no more reply by them even after couple of reminders


I Agree with Sunlight.

I am not sure why they have mentioned your Bachelors & Masters(Computers) to be closely related to your nominated occupation(Business Analyst). But, definitely they are ICT majors.

However, i believe your experience and nominated occupation should be closely matched and in your case I think ICT major is different to Business Analyst occupation.

If you were a Software Engineer or if your courses were in Business management then you could have got complete years assessed. If not they would deduct 4 Years according to the New ACS assessment criteria.


----------



## hawaiisurf

abdulzak said:


> Hey jayptl,
> I'm going for 489 relative sponsor .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hi abdulzak

What was the date of your ACS application. 
It will help us understanding, since the new rule came into account post April 15th 2013, does it apply to everyone 
who applied for ACS before April ? 

Updated my details to the doc : 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc#gid=0


----------



## athar.dcsian

shyam said:


> I Agree with Sunlight.
> 
> I am not sure why they have mentioned your Bachelors & Masters(Computers) to be closely related to your nominated occupation(Business Analyst). But, definitely they are ICT majors.
> 
> However, i believe your experience and nominated occupation should be closely matched and in your case I think ICT major is different to Business Analyst occupation.
> 
> If you were a Software Engineer or if your courses were in Business management then you could have got complete years assessed. If not they would deduct 4 Years according to the New ACS assessment criteria.


Thanks Shyam, Abakik, Sunlight and Mahendra for your thoughts.

I am also thinking that may be they didn't consider Bachelor (ICT Major) as related qualification with ICT Business Analyst that's why deducted 4 years experience. But believe me it's only because of these new ACS rules. 

One of my friend submitted for ACS assessment with same occupation and same qualification in Jan 2013. All of his experienced counted and he also got visa invitation and now waiting for Visa. 

Yeah, with last hope, I will call to ACS on Monday. Is there any specific time for call OR any special recommendation that you guys can share?

Thanks once again.


----------



## shyam

athar.dcsian said:


> Thanks Shyam, Abakik, Sunlight and Mahendra for your thoughts.
> 
> I am also thinking that may be they didn't consider Bachelor (ICT Major) as related qualification with ICT Business Analyst that's why deducted 4 years experience. But believe me it's only because of these new ACS rules.
> 
> One of my friend submitted for ACS assessment with same occupation and same qualification in Jan 2013. All of his experienced counted and he also got visa invitation and now waiting for Visa.
> 
> Yeah, with last hope, I will call to ACS on Monday. Is there any specific time for call OR any special recommendation that you guys can share?
> 
> Thanks once again.


Hi Athardcsian,

I completely agree. It is most unfortunate for the ones who applied after April and got their experience deducted. Surely, your friend and many others like him are the fortunate guys.

Any ways, it is always better to apply for visa as early as possible. Hope nothing surprises us before 1st July at least.


----------



## itisme

abdulzak said:


> Anyone got ACS results who has applied on 16 March..


I applied on 20th March. Got +ve result on 13th June.


----------



## shyam

itisme said:


> I applied on 20th March. Got +ve result on 13th June.


HI Itisme,

can you please update your details in the below shared spreadsheet.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc&usp=sharing


----------



## venuhunev

Acs received. Skilled after Sep 2012. Will paste the results in the evening.


----------



## shyam

venuhunev said:


> Acs received. Skilled after Sep 2012. Will paste the results in the evening.


Hi Venu,

Congrats! But, seems like ACS has taken away your 3 Years..

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc&usp=sharing


----------



## venuhunev

shyam said:


> Hi Venu,
> 
> Congrats! But, seems like ACS has taken away your 3 Years..
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc&usp=sharing


No. 4 years.


----------



## jayptl

hi venu??

it seems u just claim educational points only??


----------



## sounddonor

according to the google docs .. there is a scary reduction from ACS .. we gonna loose


----------



## venuhunev

jayptl said:


> hi venu??
> 
> it seems u just claim educational points only??


Yes as of now.


----------



## Vincentluf

*ACS Results - April 2013*

Hi Team,

In the shared spreadsheet, I saw someone applied on the 30th April and already got his results. Is ACS processing applications faster?

Who else already got their results for those who applied in April?


----------



## Sunlight11

Vincentluf said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> In the shared spreadsheet, I saw someone applied on the 30th April and already got his results. Is ACS processing applications faster?
> 
> Who else already got their results for those who applied in April?



Well few lucky ones will definitely get results earlier, plus if the qualification is Australian, things go smooth.... But generally in current situation, it'll probably take full 2 months atleast.


----------



## shyam

Vincentluf said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> In the shared spreadsheet, I saw someone applied on the 30th April and already got his results. Is ACS processing applications faster?
> 
> Who else already got their results for those who applied in April?


Hi Vincentluf,

I guess it depends on the occupation rather than the applied date. May be they might have different stream where in the applications go in and based on that they might assess the applications and this might decide when the applications are assessed.

can you please update your details in the spreadsheet:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc&usp=sharing


----------



## Vincentluf

sheet updated


----------



## Vincentluf

Do you think the reason of the new ACS work experience rules is to mainly encourage applicants look for sponsorship? I read sometimes back that Australia will be facing an IT boom...


----------



## shyam

Vincentluf said:


> Do you think the reason of the new ACS work experience rules is to mainly encourage applicants look for sponsorship? I read sometimes back that Australia will be facing an IT boom...


I do not think so. The main intention is to pick the most suitable persons and to reduce the number of inflow of IT guys.

Most importantly, it is giving importance to the qualifications and experience that are closely related to nominated occupation.


----------



## susmithaburra

Hi all,

i need a review on my profile, i am planning to submit to ACS.

I am indian, but lived and worked abroad for the last 10 years...
i did my UG from Malaysia ( but australian university which is like partner ship with local universities) 
Victoria University, Melbourne : B.Sc Computer science
then Graduate diploma in systems analysis from National University of Singapore (1year), internship (developer) 5months
Work experience 1 year 9 months - PayPal Singapore, Software engineer
then Master of Technology (software engineering) from national University of singapore (1.5yr)
now currently working as IT and business consultant 3 months.
I am wondering if i am eligible to apply for Software engineer for ACS and will get succeed 
Is my experience too less to apply for Subclass 189 visa 

please let me know....


----------



## jayptl

189 is very complex and difficult now a dayz for IT guys to reach 60 points..


----------



## Sunlight11

susmithaburra said:


> Hi all,
> 
> i need a review on my profile, i am planning to submit to ACS.
> 
> I am indian, but lived and worked abroad for the last 10 years...
> i did my UG from Malaysia ( but australian university which is like partner ship with local universities)
> Victoria University, Melbourne : B.Sc Computer science
> then Graduate diploma in systems analysis from National University of Singapore (1year), internship (developer) 5months
> Work experience 1 year 9 months - PayPal Singapore, Software engineer
> then Master of Technology (software engineering) from national University of singapore (1.5yr)
> now currently working as IT and business consultant 3 months.
> I am wondering if i am eligible to apply for Software engineer for ACS and will get succeed
> Is my experience too less to apply for Subclass 189 visa
> 
> please let me know....


As your degrees are on Software Engineering and Computer Science, with 2 years experience you are good to go for ACS as a Software Engineer.

However, when you apply to DIAC for SC 189, you wont get any work points.


----------



## anw.jaff

venuhunev said:


> No. 4 years.


Congrats Venu.....


----------



## shyam

susmithaburra said:


> Hi all,
> 
> i need a review on my profile, i am planning to submit to ACS.
> 
> I am indian, but lived and worked abroad for the last 10 years...
> i did my UG from Malaysia ( but australian university which is like partner ship with local universities)
> Victoria University, Melbourne : B.Sc Computer science
> then Graduate diploma in systems analysis from National University of Singapore (1year), internship (developer) 5months
> Work experience 1 year 9 months - PayPal Singapore, Software engineer
> then Master of Technology (software engineering) from national University of singapore (1.5yr)
> now currently working as IT and business consultant 3 months.
> I am wondering if i am eligible to apply for Software engineer for ACS and will get succeed
> Is my experience too less to apply for Subclass 189 visa
> 
> please let me know....


Hi Susmitha,

if i am not wrong you have 2.2 Years of experience after your Graduation right?


----------



## susmithaburra

hi shyam.. yes you are right...


----------



## Rajn

*Got the results today*

I got my ACS results this afternoon. I'm following this thread from last few weeks. Thought to share them here so it will be helpful to someone.

Best of luck everyone!


----------



## Rajn

*Updated Sheet*

I have updated my results in the spread sheet.


----------



## shyam

susmithaburra said:


> hi shyam.. yes you are right...


You might get your experience assessed but it might be not enough to meet the points. 

Though you get the assessment, you need to have enough experience at least 3 years to get state sponsorship or 5 points for skilled experience under DIAC rules.


----------



## shyam

Rajn said:


> I got my ACS results this afternoon. I'm following this thread from last few weeks. Thought to share them here so it will be helpful to someone.
> 
> Best of luck everyone!


Thanks Rajn!!


----------



## shyam

Request to spreadsheet users,

Please do not apply filters on the spreadsheets shared on the web. Please download a copy for yourself for your analysiss.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc&usp=sharing


----------



## venuhunev

*My results*

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:


Your BACHELOR OF ENGINEERING UNIVERSITY OF XXXXXX completed April 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing

The following employment after September 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.


Dates: 09/08 - 07/10 (1yrs 10mths)
Position: XXXXXX
Employer: XXXXXX
Country:INDIA

Dates: 07/10 - 12/11 ( 1yrs 5mths)
Position: XXXXXX
Employer: XXXXXX
Country:INDIA


Dates: 12/11- 03/13 (1yrs 3mths) 
Position: XXXXXX
Employer: XXXXXX
Country:Australia


----------



## khan_06

Hi All,

Does this rule of deducting 2 years is applied to people who have applied for ACS before 15th April

Regards


----------



## venuhunev

khan_06 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does this rule of deducting 2 years is applied to people who have applied for ACS before 15th April
> 
> Regards


Yes... ppl who are expected to receive their result after 30 April will have this deduction.


----------



## jayptl

*hmm*

can u make 60?? pts


----------



## depende

Hi guys

I got this email today but no result letter:

Australian Computer Society Skill Assessment Result LettersAll Skill Assessment Result Letters issued by the Australian Computer Society report on a date (mm/yy) of when an applicant becomes ‘skilled’. 

This date is the time the applicant meets the requirements as detailed in the Summary of CriteriaSome examples demonstrating how this is applied in practice include:· The date specified for skilled employment for a Bachelor degree or above that is not closely related to the nominated occupation is upon completion of 4 years’ experience. 

For a Bachelor degree or above that is closely related to the nominated occupation, it is upon completion of 2 years’ experience . For the 2 year requirement this must be in the past 10 years or if 4 years are required this can be in any time period, whichever is earlier.· For qualifications below a Bachelor degree or for a Bachelor degree or above with a minor in computing, the skilled employment date will be upon completion of 5 years in the past 10 years, or 6 years in any time period.If the date specified for skilled employment is earlier than the completion of the qualification; the date will be noted as the completion date of the qualification. 

If the applicant has multiple qualifications, the date will be based on whichever results in the earliest date.Please note, only employment completed after the date the applicant has met the ACS requirements will be counted as skilled employment.

Regards, 

The Skills Assessment Team
Australian Computer Society 

What's the meaning?


----------



## roposh

depende said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I got this email today but no result letter:
> 
> Australian Computer Society Skill Assessment Result LettersAll Skill Assessment Result Letters issued by the Australian Computer Society report on a date (mm/yy) of when an applicant becomes ‘skilled’.
> 
> This date is the time the applicant meets the requirements as detailed in the Summary of CriteriaSome examples demonstrating how this is applied in practice include:· The date specified for skilled employment for a Bachelor degree or above that is not closely related to the nominated occupation is upon completion of 4 years’ experience.
> 
> For a Bachelor degree or above that is closely related to the nominated occupation, it is upon completion of 2 years’ experience . For the 2 year requirement this must be in the past 10 years or if 4 years are required this can be in any time period, whichever is earlier.· For qualifications below a Bachelor degree or for a Bachelor degree or above with a minor in computing, the skilled employment date will be upon completion of 5 years in the past 10 years, or 6 years in any time period.If the date specified for skilled employment is earlier than the completion of the qualification; the date will be noted as the completion date of the qualification.
> 
> If the applicant has multiple qualifications, the date will be based on whichever results in the earliest date.Please note, only employment completed after the date the applicant has met the ACS requirements will be counted as skilled employment.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Skills Assessment Team
> Australian Computer Society
> 
> What's the meaning?


Very confusing indeed. Looks like we need a secret code to decipher this.


----------



## depende

roposh said:


> Very confusing indeed. Looks like we need a secret code to decipher this.


Yes I'm very confused why they send this email!!!


----------



## athar.dcsian

depende said:


> Yes I'm very confused why they send this email!!!


Reply back and ask. Nowadays, anything can be expected from them. May be they are preparing your mind for bad result by giving such explaination. Just kidding


----------



## roposh

depende said:


> Yes I'm very confused why they send this email!!!


Did you send them any email to ACS inquiring about the criteria or anything? Because otheriwse this is very strange.


----------



## depende

no nothing! I sent my application on April 9th and still waiting....


----------



## cool_nax

depende said:


> no nothing! I sent my application on April 9th and still waiting....


April 9th?? Then thats pretty fast they responded even though the response is confusing..


----------



## Chetu

depende said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I got this email today but no result letter:
> 
> Australian Computer Society Skill Assessment Result LettersAll Skill Assessment Result Letters issued by the Australian Computer Society report on a date (mm/yy) of when an applicant becomes skilled.
> 
> This date is the time the applicant meets the requirements as detailed in the Summary of CriteriaSome examples demonstrating how this is applied in practice include:· The date specified for skilled employment for a Bachelor degree or above that is not closely related to the nominated occupation is upon completion of 4 years experience.
> 
> For a Bachelor degree or above that is closely related to the nominated occupation, it is upon completion of 2 years experience . For the 2 year requirement this must be in the past 10 years or if 4 years are required this can be in any time period, whichever is earlier.· For qualifications below a Bachelor degree or for a Bachelor degree or above with a minor in computing, the skilled employment date will be upon completion of 5 years in the past 10 years, or 6 years in any time period.If the date specified for skilled employment is earlier than the completion of the qualification; the date will be noted as the completion date of the qualification.
> 
> If the applicant has multiple qualifications, the date will be based on whichever results in the earliest date.Please note, only employment completed after the date the applicant has met the ACS requirements will be counted as skilled employment.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Skills Assessment Team
> Australian Computer Society
> 
> What's the meaning?


If your application is in stage 4 then expect result in a few days . I think ACS might have started sending this explanation proactively , to those applications awaiting result , in order to preempt the barrage of mails they might be getting , as expected , with queries related to the truncated experience . 

Either that or they sent it to you instead of some other email id. In any case I wouldn't worry much as it is a humble email throwing light upon the recent changes .

Chill buddy  and all the best .

-Chetu


----------



## depende

Chetu said:


> If your application is in stage 4 then expect result in a few days . I think ACS might have started sending this explanation proactively , to those applications awaiting result , in order to preempt the barrage of mails they might be getting , as expected , with queries related to the truncated experience .
> 
> Either that or they sent it to you instead of some other email id. In any case I wouldn't worry much as it is a humble email throwing light upon the recent changes .
> 
> Chill buddy  and all the best .
> 
> -Chetu


Thank you Chetu!!! 

I'm only a bit scared that they will reduce my work experience from 9 years 11 months to 1 year 11months skilled employment....


----------



## Chetu

depende said:


> Thank you Chetu!!!
> 
> I'm only a bit scared that they will reduce my work experience from 9 years 11 months to 1 year 11months skilled employment....


Hehe 😊 and on what logic did you base that upon ? What is your qualification degree , job code and is all your experience related to the code you have applied ? They will deduct max of 6 years - in the worst case- like they explain in the mail to you , provided your experience itself is all related.


----------



## depende

Chetu said:


> Hehe &#55357;&#56842; and on what logic did you base that upon ? What is your qualification degree , job code and is all your experience related to the code you have applied ? They will deduct max of 6 years - in the worst case- like they explain in the mail to you , provided your experience itself is all related.


I applied RPL and I don't have a tertiary education. The required work experience is 8 years relevant to ANZSCO plus a successful RPL application.

http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf

I'm really scared now....


----------



## Chetu

depende said:


> I applied RPL and I don't have a tertiary education. The required work experience is 8 years relevant to ANZSCO plus a successful RPL application.
> 
> http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf
> 
> I'm really scared now....


I see , just hold on to your horses and dont worry and try to make up the points somewhere , with better ielts or an SS.


----------



## depende

Chetu said:


> I see , just hold on to your horses and dont worry and try to make up the points somewhere , with better ielts or an SS.


I looked also for SS but the work experience is 1 year and at least 6 months has been achieved in SS. So how I can reach 6 months if I'am offshore....

BTW my ANZSC code is ICT Business Analyst


----------



## Lords

*ACS assessment duration*

Hi,

I have been waiting for the reply for about 2 months now. Seems like, it is gonna take 1 more month. 

I suggest, check your profile assessment status on the ACS website.

Thanks,
Lords




JimJams said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Anyone know what the current processing times are for ACS skills assessment? I know around October/November time people were getting it back within a month, heard one story of 18 days!!!
> 
> Normally it is about 2 months right...?
> 
> thanks


----------



## shahid1976

depende said:


> I looked also for SS but the work experience is 1 year and at least 6 months has been achieved in SS. So how I can reach 6 months if I'am offshore....
> 
> BTW my ANZSC code is ICT Business Analyst


Hello

First of all dont worry I am confident that you will get a positive response but with some years of experience deducted. 

What degree you have and when did you complete it?


----------



## depende

shahid1976 said:


> Hello
> 
> First of all dont worry I am confident that you will get a positive response but with some years of experience deducted.
> 
> What degree you have and when did you complete it?


I don't have a degree. This is why I applied through ACS RPL. 
Nobody told me that they will reduce 8 years from my almost 10 years work experiences 

They wrote only that to apply for RPL without tertiary education you need 8 years work experiences.

I hope I' ll get in a few days my results...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## kratos

*ACS stand on assessment*

Folks,

This is the communication from ACS which they have sent to MARA agent:
Hope this clarifies.




> Australian Computer Society Skill Assessment Result Letters:
> 
> All Skill Assessment Result Letters issued by the Australian Computer Society report on a date (mm/yy) of when an applicant becomes ‘skilled’.
> 
> This date is the time the applicant meets the requirements as detailed in the Summary of Criteria
> 
> Some examples demonstrating how this is applied in practice include:
> 
> · The date specified for skilled employment for a Bachelor degree or above that is not closely related to the nominated occupation is upon completion of 4 years’ experience.
> 
> · For a Bachelor degree or above that is closely related to the nominated occupation, it is upon completion of 2 years’ experience . For the 2 year requirement this must be in the past 10 years or if 4 years are required this can be in any time period, whichever is earlier.
> 
> · For qualifications below a Bachelor degree or for a Bachelor degree or above with a minor in computing, the skilled employment date will be upon completion of 5 years in the past 10 years, or 6 years in any time period.
> 
> If the date specified for skilled employment is earlier than the completion of the qualification; the date will be noted as the completion date of the qualification.
> 
> If the applicant has multiple qualifications, the date will be based on whichever results in the earliest date.
> 
> Please note, only employment completed after the date the applicant has met the ACS requirements will be counted as skilled employment.
> 
> For further information please email [email protected]


----------



## captain_hoomi

> If the date specified for skilled employment is earlier than the completion of the qualification; the date will be noted as the completion date of the qualification.


guys, I have a question, 2 years of my work experience was achieved before my qualification and 4 years was done after it. and I need 6 years of work experience to be assessed as skilled. so base on this statement , ACS will consider whole 6 years right?


----------



## mahendra.kadwa

captain_hoomi said:


> guys, I have a question, 2 years of my work experience was achieved before my qualification and 4 years was done after it. and I need 6 years of work experience to be assessed as skilled. so base on this statement , ACS will consider whole 6 years right?


Hi Captain,

Sorry to say that but it's true that experience gained before completion of the degree in nominated qualification will not be considered at all.


----------



## coolbuddy2013

Why ACS is deducting years from your experience?


----------



## captain_hoomi

mahendra.kadwa said:


> Hi Captain,
> 
> Sorry to say that but it's true that experience gained before completion of the degree in nominated qualification will not be considered at all.


Do you have a source mate? I think DIAC won't give points to experiences before qualification but about ACS I doubt that because I din't find anywhere in ACS that states it.. so what about this statement from ACS that says 6 years in any time period?


> · For qualifications below a Bachelor degree or for a Bachelor degree or above with a minor in computing, the skilled employment date will be upon completion of 5 years in the past 10 years, or 6 years in any time period.


and also if they don't consider experience before completion of the degree , how on earth the date specified for skilled employment can be earlier than completion of qualification?



> If the date specified for skilled employment is earlier than the completion of the qualification; the date will be noted as the completion date of the qualification.


----------



## Sunlight11

ACS counts work experience BEFORE \ DURING \ AFTER Bachelor, but it has to be full time and the tasks need to be according to one of their ANZSCO codes.

It is that DIAC will not take anything prior Bachelor.


----------



## mahendra.kadwa

captain_hoomi said:


> Do you have a source mate? I think DIAC won't give points to experiences before qualification but about ACS I doubt that because I din't find anywhere in ACS that states it.. so what about this statement from ACS that says 6 years in any time period?
> 
> and also if they don't consider experience before completion of the degree , how on earth the date specified for skilled employment can be earlier than completion of qualification?


so what about this statement from ACS that says 6 years in any time period?

That means, to get assessed as skilled in nominated occupation, you must have worked for at least six years in last 10 years after completion of degree or required level of education in closely related nominated occupation.

Hope you got it, if it's still unclear, do share your doubts to get clarification.


----------



## Sunlight11

*Before I submitted my own assessment, I emailed them and got the following reply: (1) Before Bachelor (2) During *



Dear .....,

Thank you for your email.


To answer your questions:



1. Work experience prior to your Bachelor degree can be taken into account when assessing your requirement met date.


2. The same for work experience during another qualification. 



Regards,

Scott

[cid:[email protected]]

Skills Assessment
Professional Standards, Learning & Development
D +61 (0) 2 9290 3422

E [email protected]<mailto:[email protected]>

Level 11, 50 Carrington Street
Sydney NSW 2000
T 02 9299 3666
F 02 9299 3997

----------


----------



## shyam

depende said:


> Yes I'm very confused why they send this email!!!


Hi depende,

Can you please update your details in the spreadsheet. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc&usp=sharing


----------



## shyam

Lords said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been waiting for the reply for about 2 months now. Seems like, it is gonna take 1 more month.
> 
> I suggest, check your profile assessment status on the ACS website.
> 
> Thanks,
> Lords



Hi Lords,

Can you please update your details in the below spreadsheet;
You can view many others and the processing times in the same

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc&usp=sharing


----------



## shyam

Captain hoomi, Kratos, Coolbuddy,

Guys, can you please update your details in the spreadsheet.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc&usp=sharing


----------



## captain_hoomi

Sunlight11 said:


> *Before I submitted my own assessment, I emailed them and got the following reply: (1) Before Bachelor (2) During *
> 
> 
> 
> Dear .....,
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> 
> To answer your questions:
> 
> 
> 
> *1. Work experience prior to your Bachelor degree can be taken into account when assessing your requirement met date.*
> 
> 
> 2. The same for work experience during another qualification.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Scott
> 
> [cid:[email protected]]
> 
> Skills Assessment
> Professional Standards, Learning & Development
> D +61 (0) 2 9290 3422
> 
> E [email protected]<mailto:[email protected]>
> 
> Level 11, 50 Carrington Street
> Sydney NSW 2000
> T 02 9299 3666
> F 02 9299 3997
> 
> ----------


spot on! that's it! so ACS consider work experience prior to qualification based on this answer!
awesome!


----------



## captain_hoomi

mahendra.kadwa said:


> so what about this statement from ACS that says 6 years in any time period?
> 
> That means, to get assessed as skilled in nominated occupation, you must have worked for at least six years in last 10 years after completion of degree or required level of education in closely related nominated occupation.
> 
> Hope you got it, if it's still unclear, do share your doubts to get clarification.


mate, when ACS say the date specified for skilled employment can be achieved before completing a qualification so it means they consider experience before qualification. beside take a look at sunlight11 post about ACS email, they clearly approve that they consider work experience prior to bachelor.
am I wrong then?


----------



## rickymadhu

_If the applicant has multiple qualifications, the date will be based on whichever results in the earliest date.Please note, only employment completed after the date the applicant has met the ACS requirements will be counted as skilled employment.

Regards,

The Skills Assessment Team
Australian Computer Society_

Guys....
Im not clear on this part. I hv multiple qualifications..B.Sc & M.Sc in Computers.
My bachelors only has one subject per year in computers. But, Masters is all computers..
If they are going to consider earliest date, would be Masters or Bachelors ??

Pls clarify...Thx in advance..


----------



## Sunlight11

rickymadhu said:


> _If the applicant has multiple qualifications, the date will be based on whichever results in the earliest date.Please note, only employment completed after the date the applicant has met the ACS requirements will be counted as skilled employment.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Skills Assessment Team
> Australian Computer Society_
> 
> Guys....
> Im not clear on this part. I hv multiple qualifications..B.Sc & M.Sc in Computers.
> My bachelors only has one subject per year in computers. But, Masters is all computers..
> If they are going to consider earliest date, would be Masters or Bachelors ??
> 
> Pls clarify...Thx in advance..



If your B.Sc. is on Computers, how can it had only ONE ICT Subject PER YEAR ??


----------



## rickymadhu

Sunlight11 said:


> If your B.Sc. is on Computers, how can it had only ONE ICT Subject PER YEAR ??


It is a 3 yr course with one subject in CS only. Hence the query..


----------



## Sunlight11

rickymadhu said:


> It is a 3 yr course with one subject in CS only. Hence the query..


Have you already applied ACS?

Look, for an ICT Minor bachelor, it has to have 20% ICT content if I am not mistaken,

Else, To my understanding, They may try some other frameworks to assess your degree OR might say it is NOT assessable by them, BUT They will assess your Masters AND DIAC will most probably consider work experience AFTER Masters.

However, to Have a valid Masters, you need to have a Valid AQF standard Bachelor, but as ACS may not assess your degree, You would need to go through VETASSESS, where they will just give your Bachelor an AQF standard, and then your Masters is alright if ACS does their job properly.

Now the question is, What needs to be done FIRST, VETASSESS OR ACS ?? If you feel your BSc. doesn't have minimum 20% ICT content, May be VETASSESS should be done first.

---

Just throw emails to both VETASSESS and ACS, see what they say.... Others in this forum may also have better answers and ideas.


----------



## tweet

Hi.. 

I got positive assesment. But they have cut 4 yrs out of my 6 yrs exp.. Hence I cannot claim points for exp. Whats is the min exp required for SS. Can i apply ss ?? I see vic has min 3yrs that means after as eligibilty date right?? What are my option?? NSW min exp required???


----------



## jayptl

Hi all 

ACS may consider experience prior to degree, but DIAC will never do it..


----------



## Vincentluf

*Question sent to ACS*

Here is a question I sent to ACS... 

I read a lot on internet that recently ACS started to cut down 2 years from experience even when the qualification and work experience are related. How far is this true? The reason am asking is to know if I will be able to claim 5 points for skilled experience when applying to DIAC.

Response from ACS -


With regards to your question, that is a common misconception. The ACS does not "cut down" any experience. Applicants who apply for a skills assessment are all considered unskilled up until a point deemed acceptable by the ACS. From the date which those requirements are met, an applicant will then be deemed as skilled. In your example, those 2 years would have been required for an applicant to be deemed as skilled, with the years following counted as skilled employment for migration purposes. I hope this clarifies the issue.


----------



## mahendra.kadwa

jayptl said:


> Hi all
> 
> ACS may consider experience prior to degree, but DIAC will never do it..


Guys,
It's pretty simple. How could one be a skilled worker without proper qualification? If one could be a skilled worker without proper qualification, then why would one will invest time and money to gain a degree or diploma?


----------



## venuhunev

jayptl said:


> can u make 60?? pts


If this question is to me, I dont get 60 till September 2013.


----------



## Sunlight11

mahendra.kadwa said:


> Guys,
> It's pretty simple. How could one be a skilled worker without proper qualification? If one could be a skilled worker without proper qualification, then why would one will invest time and money to gain a degree or diploma?


Hello, With enough on job experience, applicants can be deemed skilled by ACS WITHOUT any tertiary qualification, that's why RPL route is there.


----------



## mahendra.kadwa

Sunlight11 said:


> Hello, With enough on job experience, applicants can be deemed skilled by ACS WITHOUT any tertiary qualification, that's why RPL route is there.


You are right Sunlight! But for that one has to go a long way!


----------



## noobrex

mahendra.kadwa said:


> You are right Sunlight! But for that one has to go a long way!


Yep you need at least 15+ years of work ex as they deduct 8+ xp to equate.


----------



## Chetu

Vincentluf said:


> Here is a question I sent to ACS...
> 
> I read a lot on internet that recently ACS started to cut down 2 years from experience even when the qualification and work experience are related. How far is this true? The reason am asking is to know if I will be able to claim 5 points for skilled experience when applying to DIAC.
> 
> Response from ACS -
> 
> 
> With regards to your question, that is a common misconception. The ACS does not "cut down" any experience. Applicants who apply for a skills assessment are all considered unskilled up until a point deemed acceptable by the ACS. From the date which those requirements are met, an applicant will then be deemed as skilled. In your example, those 2 years would have been required for an applicant to be deemed as skilled, with the years following counted as skilled employment for migration purposes. I hope this clarifies the issue.


That said , they just shed light on what is considered skilled experience ;experience we can claim points for , is still in the grey . Can you please mail back on the same mail and ask them about what you can claim points for , whether it is only for exp. after requirements are met or even for the exp. prior to meeting the reqs. 

Thanks,
Chetu


----------



## subscriptions.im007

Chetu said:


> That said , they just shed light on what is considered skilled experience ;experience we can claim points for , is still in the grey . Can you please mail back on the same mail and ask them about what you can claim points for , whether it is only for exp. after requirements are met or even for the exp. prior to meeting the reqs.
> 
> Thanks,
> Chetu



Shouldn't this question be directed to DIAC?

The questions is, 
With an ICT major degree ACS considers a candidate as skilled once he has 2 years of experience in the relavant field. So if I have 4 years experience after my ICT major, as per ACS my experience will be 2 years (after deducting 2 years), as per DIAC will it be 4 years ot 2 years?

If we get answer to this question I think the confusion would go away.

Can somebody ask this question from his CO or DIAC or whoever is relavant authority in DIAC?


----------



## Vincentluf

subscriptions.im007 said:


> Shouldn't this question be directed to DIAC?
> 
> The questions is,
> With an ICT major degree ACS considers a candidate as skilled once he has 2 years of experience in the relavant field. So if I have 4 years experience after my ICT major, as per ACS my experience will be 2 years (after deducting 2 years), as per DIAC will it be 4 years ot 2 years?
> 
> If we get answer to this question I think the confusion would go away.
> 
> Can somebody ask this question from his CO or DIAC or whoever is relavant authority in DIAC?


Let's all send an email to DIAC what you think?


----------



## ITProfessional

*Work Experience after Skills Assessment*

Hi all 
Can anyone kindly help me in my following query?

My skills assessment from ACS has been done positively since last year as Software Engineer. ACS mentioned on the results letter that I have 3.5 years of work experience as Software Engineer. 

I continued to work as Software Engineer after my assessment till further 1.5 years (almost) till now. Hence, my 1st job was of 3.5 years, and skills assessment is done only uptil then. Right after my skills assessment, I switched to my current, 2nd job.

Now, I want to submit my EOI next month, and don’t want to go for a Re-Assessment from ACS.

Plz let me know whether I should:

a)	Claim All 5 years (3.5 years of ACS Assessment and 1.5 years of post- ACS assessment)?
b)	OR I should Claim points for only 3.5 years of ACS Assessment, but DO inform DIAC that I am currently working under same ANZSCO code in another company since additional 1.5 years?
c)	OR I should Claim points for only 3.5 years of ACS Assessment, but do NOT inform DIAC that I am currently working?
I have enough points (60) , and don’t need additional 5 points as such to submit EOI. But still let me know what’s the best in my case from above 3 options?


Also, I have taken out my Result letter from ACS, and it says the following (Result sent to me last year in end of April):

" Your skills have been assessd to be suitable for migration under Software Engineer code.

Your BAchelor of Science from XYZ University has been assessd as comparable to an AFQ BAchelor degree with a major in computing.

Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least 20 hrs per week:

3 years and 6 months
Position: Software ENgineer
Company: ABC
"

Kindly help!
Regards


----------



## Chetu

subscriptions.im007 said:


> Shouldn't this question be directed to DIAC?
> 
> The questions is,
> With an ICT major degree ACS considers a candidate as skilled once he has 2 years of experience in the relavant field. So if I have 4 years experience after my ICT major, as per ACS my experience will be 2 years (after deducting 2 years), as per DIAC will it be 4 years ot 2 years?
> 
> If we get answer to this question I think the confusion would go away.
> 
> Can somebody ask this question from his CO or DIAC or whoever is relavant authority in DIAC?


No harm in mailing both ACS and DIAC . I and some others have called DIAC many times and received mixed responses , also my mail to DIACs general id remains unanswered to this day . But I think we can get it answered by someone who has a CO allocated .


----------



## Vincentluf

Chetu said:


> No harm in mailing both ACS and DIAC . I and some others have called DIAC many times and received mixed responses , also my mail to DIACs general id remains unanswered to this day . But I think we can get it answered by someone who has a CO allocated .


yes you are right anyone who has a CO can help here pls?


----------



## Chetu

Vincentluf said:


> yes you are right anyone who has a CO can help here pls?


I think there are not many in this thread who have CO allocated , either we need the admins to intervene or we need to post in threads where ppl have CO allocated. But I am not sure which threads , will go find out , you guys do too pls.


----------



## shyam

Did anyone got results today?

It seems no one from the spreadsheet.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc&usp=sharing


----------



## romilgupta01

Did any one got ACS results.

I have applied for ACS on 7 April 2013 still showing with Accessor. Anyone having any information please share.


----------



## amitso

Hi Friends,

I have applied for ACS on 23 Jan 2013 under *RPL*, and recieved positive skill assessment with 111 months (9.25 Years) on *15th March 2013*. Do I need to worry about the new ACS rule of experience deduction from DIAC? Will I get all the points for said experience or it will be reduced?

Thanks in Advance,

Amit


----------



## captain_hoomi

mahendra.kadwa said:


> Guys,
> It's pretty simple. How could one be a skilled worker without proper qualification? If one could be a skilled worker without proper qualification, then why would one will invest time and money to gain a degree or diploma?


the case is different here, one can have a proper qualification and have work experience after achieving it but also may have worked prior the completion of that qualification in that field. so why not consider work experience prior that qualification?


----------



## shyam

romilgupta01 said:


> Did any one got ACS results.
> 
> I have applied for ACS on 7 April 2013 still showing with Accessor. Anyone having any information please share.


Hi Romil,

You can check the detail in the spreadsheet shared at the below link.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc&usp=sharing


----------



## Vincentluf

Chetu said:


> I think there are not many in this thread who have CO allocated , either we need the admins to intervene or we need to post in threads where ppl have CO allocated. But I am not sure which threads , will go find out , you guys do too pls.


Hi Chetu, in your EOI did you put your total working experience or you put only the experience assessed as Skilled by ACS?


----------



## Chetu

Initially I had put all my 4 years 8 months exp. , but a week back I changed it to just to what ACS says ,thereby gaining nothing for exp. of 1+years.


----------



## rickymadhu

Sunlight11 said:


> Have you already applied ACS?
> 
> Look, for an ICT Minor bachelor, it has to have 20% ICT content if I am not mistaken,
> 
> Else, To my understanding, They may try some other frameworks to assess your degree OR might say it is NOT assessable by them, BUT They will assess your Masters AND DIAC will most probably consider work experience AFTER Masters.
> 
> However, to Have a valid Masters, you need to have a Valid AQF standard Bachelor, but as ACS may not assess your degree, You would need to go through VETASSESS, where they will just give your Bachelor an AQF standard, and then your Masters is alright if ACS does their job properly.
> 
> Now the question is, What needs to be done FIRST, VETASSESS OR ACS ?? If you feel your BSc. doesn't have minimum 20% ICT content, May be VETASSESS should be done first.
> 
> ---
> 
> Just throw emails to both VETASSESS and ACS, see what they say.... Others in this forum may also have better answers and ideas.



Thanks Sunlight.
No..I still have not applied. Planning to apply this week end.
I am at 22% (4 subjects of 18) in BSc.
However, I hv MSc with all subjects in CS. Should I still go for VETASSESS? 
I intend to get assessed as ICT Major for the purposes of meeting the points.

(I sent a mail already to ACS. Trying to get some inputs from the forum as well).


----------



## subscriptions.im007

Chetu said:


> I think there are not many in this thread who have CO allocated , either we need the admins to intervene or we need to post in threads where ppl have CO allocated. But I am not sure which threads , will go find out , you guys do too pls.


Writing to ACS I think won't help as they will copy paste the standard response they are giving.

Writing on the general DIAC id, would be best, provided we get a response.

if somebody has CO allocated the chances of response are high.

Another options is, if somebody is using the certified agent the agent can send this mail to their contact in DIAC


----------



## Sunlight11

rickymadhu said:


> Thanks Sunlight.
> No..I still have not applied. Planning to apply this week end.
> I am at 22% (4 subjects of 18) in BSc.
> However, I hv MSc with all subjects in CS. Should I still go for VETASSESS?
> I intend to get assessed as ICT Major for the purposes of meeting the points.
> 
> (I sent a mail already to ACS. Trying to get some inputs from the forum as well).


According to my understanding,

To get assessed as ICT MAJOR, you should just First submit your Masters to ACS and see what they assess, if they give you AQF Bachelor Equivalent (NOT Masters), u r done then, no need to submit anything to VETASSESS.

BUT, if they give AQF Masters, then probably you will have to submit your BSc. to VETASSESS, to get AQF Bachelor equivalence for you BSc.


----------



## Talha_

tweet said:


> Hi..
> 
> I got positive assesment. But they have cut 4 yrs out of my 6 yrs exp.. Hence I cannot claim points for exp. Whats is the min exp required for SS. Can i apply ss ?? I see vic has min 3yrs that means after as eligibilty date right?? What are my option?? NSW min exp required???


Could you pleas tell about your qualification with time lines ?


----------



## subscriptions.im007

Talha_ said:


> Could you pleas tell about your qualification with time lines ?


It seems 13th April is the latest result we have got. I am assuming it was not a re-validation?


----------



## depende

noobrex said:


> Yep you need at least 15+ years of work ex as they deduct 8+ xp to equate.


Hi Noobrex

How do you know that they will deduct 8+ years if I apply RPL?
Do you know somebody?

Because I applied on the 9th of April with almost 10 years work experience and still waiting of my results.

So I'm really scared if they will reduce my work experience


----------



## depende

amitso said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have applied for ACS on 23 Jan 2013 under *RPL*, and recieved positive skill assessment with 111 months (9.25 Years) on *15th March 2013*. Do I need to worry about the new ACS rule of experience deduction from DIAC? Will I get all the points for said experience or it will be reduced?
> 
> Thanks in Advance,
> 
> Amit


Hi Amit

I'm also applied for ACS on 9th April under RPL but still waiting of my results. 
With how many work experience years did you apply for RPL?
Me with almost 10 years.


----------



## NirajK

depende said:


> Hi Noobrex
> 
> How do you know that they will deduct 8+ years if I apply RPL?
> Do you know somebody?
> 
> Because I applied on the 9th of April with almost 10 years work experience and still waiting of my results.
> 
> So I'm really scared if they will reduce my work experience


Depends on your education qualifications. For Bachelors and above, 6 years. For no tertiary qualification, 8 years. Refer Summary of Criteria pdf.


----------



## depende

NirajK said:


> Depends on your education qualifications. For Bachelors and above, 6 years. For no tertiary qualification, 8 years. Refer Summary of Criteria pdf.


Yes, but it would be interesting if somebody could proof that he received a ACS result with a deducation of 8 years.


----------



## tobeaussie

****** golden grant recieved *******

I am very very pleased to advise that i have recieved my grant today for 189 visa.

Amidst all the confusion and heart break i have had and the thougths of getting rejected and getting barred from appling for 3 years and all those sleepless nights it was a very painful 1.5 months i must say.

But all is well that ends well isnt it.. I felt that the risk i took paid off and i have my visa granted today. I am so so so happy and cannot express teh happines in words.

Thanks all for all the help, wealth of information and support.i will be able to help anybosy in teh forum with tehir queries except for the ACS vs DIAC skilled assessment points question.

I considered all my experience after a bachelors degree even though ACS said otherwise. May be fortune favors the brave.

However i would not recommend anybody in this forum to take this as a bottomline scenario and go ahead caliming pionts as i did(I was one of teh firsts victim of ACS new rule and nobody knew what to say and hence i had to take the risk). I may just be plain lucky to have got through so please wait have the rules clarified from DIAC and only then apply as now the cost has doubled almost and teh risk as well as i recently heard that ACS has mad these rules public with MARA agent. hence we do not know how it will pan out in the next financial year. 

I must apologise to a lot of rorummers here pooja, chetu, chiinu bangalore and a lot more not to have responded to their queries. Amidst these many speculations i made a decision not to check any forums until my case officer either approves or rejects my case. then came my case officer just asking for my medicals and form 80 on 24th May whoch i felt was very soon and i thought she might have not checked my skill assessment letter carefully hence waited again. really sorry guys

My Timelines below::
CO alocation: 24 May (CO : L)
Medicals and form 80 submitted: 01st June
Grant 18th June 2013. 

I will wish everybody all the best and GODSPEED mates.


----------



## Chetu

tobeaussie said:


> I am very very pleased to advise that i have recieved my grant today for 189 visa.
> 
> Amidst all the confusion and heart break i have had and the thougths of getting rejected and getting barred from appling for 3 years and all those sleepless nights it was a very painful 1.5 months i must say.
> 
> But all is well that ends well isnt it.. I felt that the risk i took paid off and i have my visa granted today. I am so so so happy and cannot express teh happines in words.
> 
> Thanks all for all the help, wealth of information and support.i will be able to help anybosy in teh forum with tehir queries except for the ACS vs DIAC skilled assessment points question.
> 
> I considered all my experience after a bachelors degree even though ACS said otherwise. May be fortune favors the brave.
> 
> However i would not recommend anybody in this forum to take this as a bottomline scenario and go ahead caliming pionts as i did(I was one of teh firsts victim of ACS new rule and nobody knew what to say and hence i had to take the risk). I may just be plain lucky to have got through so please wait have the rules clarified from DIAC and only then apply as now the cost has doubled almost and teh risk as well as i recently heard that ACS has mad these rules public with MARA agent. hence we do not know how it will pan out in the next financial year.
> 
> I must apologise to a lot of rorummers here pooja, chetu, chiinu bangalore and a lot more not to have responded to their queries. Amidst these many speculations i made a decision not to check any forums until my case officer either approves or rejects my case. then came my case officer just asking for my medicals and form 80 on 24th May whoch i felt was very soon and i thought she might have not checked my skill assessment letter carefully hence waited again. really sorry guys
> 
> My Timelines below::
> CO alocation: 24 May (CO : L)
> Medicals and form 80 submitted: 01st June
> Grant 18th June 2013.
> 
> I will wish everybody all the best and GODSPEED mates.


Aha , your news comes as god-send oasis in a bone-dry desert . Congrats man !! Needless to say very happy for you , more so because you took the risk and came out a star  . Congrats again !! . 

As far as the confusion goes , yes , we are still in doldrums w.r.t which exp. claimed and which not . 

Will keep firing queries to you , now that your back from a long hiatus  starting with this : 

Didn't your CO ask absolutely anything at all w.r.t ACS result or that you claimed full exp. ? 

-Chetu


----------



## tobeaussie

Chetu said:


> Aha , your news comes as god-send oasis in a bone-dry desert . Congrats man !! Needless to say very happy for you , more so because you took the risk and came out a star  . Congrats again !! .
> 
> As far as the confusion goes , yes , we are still in doldrums w.r.t which exp. claimed and which not .
> 
> Will keep firing queries to you , now that your back from a long hiatus  starting with this :
> 
> Didn't your CO ask absolutely anything at all w.r.t ACS result or that you claimed full exp. ?
> 
> -Chetu


NIL 

believe me i was prepared to answer a lot of questions and if rejected bargain at least not to debar me on teh pretext of the misinformation present in DIAC policies. 

But it is not worth it it has cost me my health over this 1.5 months, but i must say god has been very very kind or else from ACS letter date to grant it is exactly one and a half months and i think this is as fast as it can get.


----------



## Chetu

tobeaussie said:


> NIL
> 
> believe me i was prepared to answer a lot of questions and if rejected bargain at least not to debar me on teh pretext of the misinformation present in DIAC policies.
> 
> But it is not worth it it has cost me my health over this 1.5 months, but i must say god has been very very kind or else from ACS letter date to grant it is exactly one month and i think this is as fast as it can get.


That's really great thank god 
Ya I can imagine your quandary , you can't be just peaceful knowing its a risk . But good that it paid off . Now I am in the same boat and dunno what to do , although , I have just claimed points after the acs date .


----------



## tobeaussie

Chetu said:


> That's really great thank god
> Ya I can imagine your quandary , you can't be just peaceful knowing its a risk . But good that it paid off . Now I am in the same boat and dunno what to do , although , I have just claimed points after the acs date .


Thats teh best thing to do then . You need not be worried do you meet 60 points then go for it buddy.

With the current scenario and god forbid if the new ACS rules change the DIAC policies in anyway regarding skilled employment(i strongly wish that it doesnt though) then a lot of people will have to wait a lot longer to reach 60. 

So having 60(based on ACS skilled employment assessment) now is a privilege and if you have it use it quickly i will say . But i see you have applied for SS and it will atke time to get state sponsorship but your visa will be very quick after you get it. All the best buddy.

You can do one or two things though.

1. Get all your documents sorted so that you apply and you upload 
2. Go for police checks they are valid for 6 months and they wil come very handy in reducing your timelines considerably.
3. If you see any minor heaklth issues like probably overweight or a little high BP, bring it back in control so that your meds are not referred.

believe me this is just the begining of frustration. When you are done doing everything and you start waiting for CO to get back(which they rarely very rarely do) then is when your mind wanders and thinks of all these things like is my medicals ok etc So use this time to get it ok.

Just a peice of friendly advise.


----------



## Chetu

tobeaussie said:


> NIL
> 
> believe me i was prepared to answer a lot of questions and if rejected bargain at least not to debar me on teh pretext of the misinformation present in DIAC policies.
> 
> But it is not worth it it has cost me my health over this 1.5 months, but i must say god has been very very kind or else from ACS letter date to grant it is exactly one and a half months and i think this is as fast as it can get.


What all proofs you had to give for your experience ? Like salary slips bank statements and ?


----------



## PNP Aspirant

Hi All,

Thanks for all the information provided. Now as we know that the new rules are officially declared, could you guys shed some light on the assessment for my profile. I have applied ACS on 25th Apr - still waiting for the reply.

I have 5 yrs of IT exp - applied ACS for Software Tester under SOL II
- BTech IT 2008 Passout
- From Jun 2008 to Sep 2009 worked in IT Tech Support (irrelevant exp)
- From Sep 2009 to till date - working as Software Automation Tester (relevant exp) 

Now my question is if ACS will deduct 2 yrs from relevant exp of 3 yrs or from total exp of 5 yrs

Thanks in advance
- PNP


----------



## Chetu

PNP Aspirant said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for all the information provided. Now as we know that the new rules are officially declared, could you guys shed some light on the assessment for my profile. I have applied ACS on 25th Apr - still waiting for the reply.
> 
> I have 5 yrs of IT exp - applied ACS for Software Tester under SOL II
> - BTech IT 2008 Passout
> - From Jun 2008 to Sep 2009 worked in IT Tech Support (irrelevant exp)
> - From Sep 2009 to till date - working as Software Automation Tester (relevant exp)
> 
> Now my question is if ACS will deduct 2 yrs from relevant exp of 3 yrs or from total exp of 5 yrs
> 
> Thanks in advance
> - PNP


Sad to say ,but it most certainly is the relevant experience that will be truncated ,logically speaking , since the requirements met clause always refers to experience that is pertinent to the code being assessed .


----------



## cool_nax

tobeaussie said:


> Thats teh best thing to do then . You need not be worried do you meet 60 points then go for it buddy.
> 
> With the current scenario and god forbid if the new ACS rules change the DIAC policies in anyway regarding skilled employment(i strongly wish that it doesnt though) then a lot of people will have to wait a lot longer to reach 60.
> 
> So having 60(based on ACS skilled employment assessment) now is a privilege and if you have it use it quickly i will say . But i see you have applied for SS and it will atke time to get state sponsorship but your visa will be very quick after you get it. All the best buddy.
> 
> You can do one or two things though.
> 
> 1. Get all your documents sorted so that you apply and you upload
> 2. Go for police checks they are valid for 6 months and they wil come very handy in reducing your timelines considerably.
> 3. If you see any minor heaklth issues like probably overweight or a little high BP, bring it back in control so that your meds are not referred.
> 
> believe me this is just the begining of frustration. When you are done doing everything and you start waiting for CO to get back(which they rarely very rarely do) then is when your mind wanders and thinks of all these things like is my medicals ok etc So use this time to get it ok.
> 
> Just a peice of friendly advise.


hi tobeaussie,

Just because of curiosity I am asking this  what all test will be done as part of Medical.. You mentioned about BP and all right ,that’s why I asked. Is BP ,over weight and all they will treat it as a real health concern ?


----------



## PNP Aspirant

Chetu said:


> Sad to say ,but it most certainly is the relevant experience that will be truncated ,logically speaking , since the requirements met clause always refers to experience that is pertinent to the code being assessed .


Hi,

Thanks for the prompt reply, that means I won't be able to claim any points for exp. Moreover I was planning for VIC and they require 3 yrs of exp and that won't be counted either. With IELTS scores of 10 I can only reach till 55 points, I was expecting another 5 points from SS but that's gone as well. I am at loss now, can you guys suggest any other options or shall I stop dreaming about Australia.

PNP


----------



## NirajK

PNP Aspirant said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the prompt reply, that means I won't be able to claim any points for exp. Moreover I was planning for VIC and they require 3 yrs of exp and that won't be counted either. With IELTS scores of 10 I can only reach till 55 points, I was expecting another 5 points from SS but that's gone as well. I am at loss now, can you guys suggest any other options or shall I stop dreaming about Australia.
> 
> PNP


Not sure if states require "skilled" experience as defined by new ACS rules or full time post bachelor experience counts. So check again.


----------



## Chetu

PNP Aspirant said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the prompt reply, that means I won't be able to claim any points for exp. Moreover I was planning for VIC and they require 3 yrs of exp and that won't be counted either. With IELTS scores of 10 I can only reach till 55 points, I was expecting another 5 points from SS but that's gone as well. I am at loss now, can you guys suggest any other options or shall I stop dreaming about Australia.
> 
> PNP


IELTS again , also I think states consider your relevant exp. and even the exp. that ACS truncates , please verify this part and go ahead.


----------



## tobeaussie

cool_nax said:


> hi tobeaussie,
> 
> Just because of curiosity I am asking this  what all test will be done as part of Medical.. You mentioned about BP and all right ,that’s why I asked. Is BP ,over weight and all they will treat it as a real health concern ?


No problem......


Medical consists of
1. HIV test
2.chest X ray
3. General medical examination.

The first two you can't really help via what is is what shows. Now general medical exam will assess several criteria , now say you are over weight and say you have a little high bp and also high blood sugar then your doctor will assess or grade it as b instead of A, which will then get referred. Referral is talking anytime between 3 weeks to 4 months wait. You may end up clear after that but believe Ne the wait will kill you before the real disease can.

So what can be controlled can be and brought to normal .. Check medicals merged thread you will get a lot if information. Also you check firm 26 it gives you a fair use of what all is tested in medical exam..

Sorry folks I think we are all blogging too many irrelevant things in thus tread meant for ACS tile mines only..


----------



## NirajK

tobeaussie said:


> I am very very pleased to advise that i have recieved my grant today for 189 visa.
> 
> Amidst all the confusion and heart break i have had and the thougths of getting rejected and getting barred from appling for 3 years and all those sleepless nights it was a very painful 1.5 months i must say.
> 
> But all is well that ends well isnt it.. I felt that the risk i took paid off and i have my visa granted today. I am so so so happy and cannot express teh happines in words.
> 
> Thanks all for all the help, wealth of information and support.i will be able to help anybosy in teh forum with tehir queries except for the ACS vs DIAC skilled assessment points question.
> 
> I considered all my experience after a bachelors degree even though ACS said otherwise. May be fortune favors the brave.
> 
> However i would not recommend anybody in this forum to take this as a bottomline scenario and go ahead caliming pionts as i did(I was one of teh firsts victim of ACS new rule and nobody knew what to say and hence i had to take the risk). I may just be plain lucky to have got through so please wait have the rules clarified from DIAC and only then apply as now the cost has doubled almost and teh risk as well as i recently heard that ACS has mad these rules public with MARA agent. hence we do not know how it will pan out in the next financial year.
> 
> I must apologise to a lot of rorummers here pooja, chetu, chiinu bangalore and a lot more not to have responded to their queries. Amidst these many speculations i made a decision not to check any forums until my case officer either approves or rejects my case. then came my case officer just asking for my medicals and form 80 on 24th May whoch i felt was very soon and i thought she might have not checked my skill assessment letter carefully hence waited again. really sorry guys
> 
> My Timelines below::
> CO alocation: 24 May (CO : L)
> Medicals and form 80 submitted: 01st June
> Grant 18th June 2013.
> 
> I will wish everybody all the best and GODSPEED mates.


Congratulations.!

I just wish I could use your case in my arguments, if needed, with DIAC. Rather this should be referred as tobeaussie vs DIAC, June 2013 henceforth.


----------



## tobeaussie

Chetu said:


> What all proofs you had to give for your experience ? Like salary slips bank statements and ?


Offer letters promotion letters , form 16, IT Tax returns, salary certificate. Employment proof from employer.

If considering Aus experience then payg summaries , ATO assessment notice etc.

The more the better.


----------



## tobeaussie

NirajK said:


> Congratulations.!
> 
> I just wish I could use your case in my arguments, if needed, with DIAC. Rather this should be referred as tobeaussie vs DIAC, June 2013 henceforth.


Hmmmm....

Look my logic is simple DIAC should either go with what ACS says which essentially means they must apply this logic to whoever is applying after a date 

Or

DIAC should follow their policies AS-IS. 

Only this needs to be confirmed. Essentially either everybody Goes in or nobody does. But it doesn't Always work this way .. I have seen people claiming experience prior to their bachelors as per ACS assessment letter and being rejected and a few go though. This was the point if discussion in last October if I am not wrong then people were like why should I care to say my experience is irrelevant when ACS skill assessing authorities say so. 

These rules are really intricate and a little bit of luck is also required to get through I reckon.


----------



## rahu

tobeaussie said:


> I am very very pleased to advise that i have recieved my grant today for 189 visa.
> 
> Amidst all the confusion and heart break i have had and the thougths of getting rejected and getting barred from appling for 3 years and all those sleepless nights it was a very painful 1.5 months i must say.
> 
> But all is well that ends well isnt it.. I felt that the risk i took paid off and i have my visa granted today. I am so so so happy and cannot express teh happines in words.
> 
> Thanks all for all the help, wealth of information and support.i will be able to help anybosy in teh forum with tehir queries except for the ACS vs DIAC skilled assessment points question.
> 
> I considered all my experience after a bachelors degree even though ACS said otherwise. May be fortune favors the brave.
> 
> However i would not recommend anybody in this forum to take this as a bottomline scenario and go ahead caliming pionts as i did(I was one of teh firsts victim of ACS new rule and nobody knew what to say and hence i had to take the risk). I may just be plain lucky to have got through so please wait have the rules clarified from DIAC and only then apply as now the cost has doubled almost and teh risk as well as i recently heard that ACS has mad these rules public with MARA agent. hence we do not know how it will pan out in the next financial year.
> 
> I must apologise to a lot of rorummers here pooja, chetu, chiinu bangalore and a lot more not to have responded to their queries. Amidst these many speculations i made a decision not to check any forums until my case officer either approves or rejects my case. then came my case officer just asking for my medicals and form 80 on 24th May whoch i felt was very soon and i thought she might have not checked my skill assessment letter carefully hence waited again. really sorry guys
> 
> My Timelines below::
> CO alocation: 24 May (CO : L)
> Medicals and form 80 submitted: 01st June
> Grant 18th June 2013.
> 
> I will wish everybody all the best and GODSPEED mates.


Congrats mate 
may god let us pass this pandemonium..


----------



## ind2oz

tobeaussie said:


> I am very very pleased to advise that i have recieved my grant today for 189 visa.
> 
> Amidst all the confusion and heart break i have had and the thougths of getting rejected and getting barred from appling for 3 years and all those sleepless nights it was a very painful 1.5 months i must say.
> 
> But all is well that ends well isnt it.. I felt that the risk i took paid off and i have my visa granted today. I am so so so happy and cannot express teh happines in words.
> 
> Thanks all for all the help, wealth of information and support.i will be able to help anybosy in teh forum with tehir queries except for the ACS vs DIAC skilled assessment points question.
> 
> I considered all my experience after a bachelors degree even though ACS said otherwise. May be fortune favors the brave.
> 
> However i would not recommend anybody in this forum to take this as a bottomline scenario and go ahead caliming pionts as i did(I was one of teh firsts victim of ACS new rule and nobody knew what to say and hence i had to take the risk). I may just be plain lucky to have got through so please wait have the rules clarified from DIAC and only then apply as now the cost has doubled almost and teh risk as well as i recently heard that ACS has mad these rules public with MARA agent. hence we do not know how it will pan out in the next financial year.
> 
> I must apologise to a lot of rorummers here pooja, chetu, chiinu bangalore and a lot more not to have responded to their queries. Amidst these many speculations i made a decision not to check any forums until my case officer either approves or rejects my case. then came my case officer just asking for my medicals and form 80 on 24th May whoch i felt was very soon and i thought she might have not checked my skill assessment letter carefully hence waited again. really sorry guys
> 
> My Timelines below::
> CO alocation: 24 May (CO : L)
> Medicals and form 80 submitted: 01st June
> Grant 18th June 2013.
> 
> I will wish everybody all the best and GODSPEED mates.


I am really happy for you Buddy.

You are real brave, admire you and kudos..

Coñgrats and wising the best for new life.

Hoping to similar success follow fella expats.

Brevity Excuse. Using Expat Forum on Mobile device.


----------



## tobeaussie

ind2oz said:


> I am really happy for you Buddy.
> 
> You are real brave, admire you and kudos..
> 
> Coñgrats and wising the best for new life.
> 
> Hoping to similar success follow fella expats.
> 
> Brevity Excuse. Using Expat Forum on Mobile device.


Thanks mate. I wish you too a speedy grant and resolution to this issue soon very soon and hope it works out in the Favour of applicants.

I had to take the risk as I did not have luxury of time as i said in my earlier posts. My peice of advise if you have time then it is beat to is err on side of caution and not take risks whatsoever. The chance of getting on wrong side of the grass are too high here.

Personally i feel that ACS has been a very unprofessional body very unlike any other Australian organisation I have seen and worked with even if the new result letter works in favor of applicants. When I have paid money and am correct where I stand I at least demand fairness and integrity. They can reject me but due to correct reasons . If I have a chance I will voice this and give the feedback as I am their client and this is what I feel. 

I also would like to urge forummers to voice their concerns if they know of any place where they can and let me know as well...


----------



## Vincentluf

*ACS Explains further*

The Australian Computer Society gave more information regarding the change in its processing policy concerning deeming dates.

If the date specified for skilled employment is earlier than the completion of the qualification; the date will be noted as the completion date of the qualification.
-> full time experience prior degree completion will be taken into consideration when substracting the 2years

If the applicant has multiple qualifications, the date will be based on whichever results in the earliest date.

Please note, only employment completed after the date the applicant has met the ACS requirements will be counted as skilled employment.


Hope this helps


----------



## cooluno

*risk while filling EOI*

On the same note, I was wondering if taking a bit of a risk in my case would be a good decision or not.

I have 55 points without the employment points. I have 3.5 years of experience(5 points) outside australia, and 2 years of experience working currently in australia(5 points). If I had points for both of these, it would take the total points to 65(a speedy application process, hopefully). On the other hand, ACS would probably come back with 1.5 years outside Aus(0 points) and 2 years within Aus(5 points). That would make my total points just on the margin with 60, and that would mean a bit of wait for my application to be considered. 

I was wondering if I should put my EOI with 65 points, and then, if the CO has a problem, he can always remove the 2 years frm my experience. Do you think that would be wrong to do?? Can that result in my application to be cancelled completely?? All these confusion regarding the new ACS format....


----------



## Sunlight11

Vincentluf said:


> The Australian Computer Society gave more information regarding the change in its processing policy concerning deeming dates.
> 
> If the date specified for skilled employment is earlier than the completion of the qualification; the date will be noted as the completion date of the qualification.
> -> full time experience prior degree completion will be taken into consideration when substracting the 2years
> 
> If the applicant has multiple qualifications, the date will be based on whichever results in the earliest date.
> 
> Please note, only employment completed after the date the applicant has met the ACS requirements will be counted as skilled employment.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps



Yes they have emailed me the same thing last month, work experience BEFORE \ DURING \ AFTER Bachelor will be counted as long as it meets criteria.


----------



## espresso

Hi tobeaussie, 

congratulations - I'm so glad it worked out for you . Celebrations are in order!

And I agree completely: DIAC ought to clarify whether they will follow the ACS "skilled" date or continue with the work experience evaluation as before. In the current situation it's up to the CO to decide. I believe it's a bit unfair to lay the blame entirely on ACS. Looks to me like there was pressure from DIAC to print the "skilled" date on the letters. Too bad that ACS and DIAC don't follow the same criteria (only "paid" employment, employment during studies etc.)

Cheerio, 
Monika


----------



## amitso

depende said:


> Hi Amit
> 
> I'm also applied for ACS on 9th April under RPL but still waiting of my results.
> With how many work experience years did you apply for RPL?
> Me with almost 10 years.


Hi,

I heard from my visa agent that new ACS results are coming with the deduction of the experience. She is saying they are deducting 6 years of experience for the RPL. I have not found any formal communication on any website. In my case ACS has only considered experience after the full time study.

Senior members please comment, there are many people like us who has applied with RPL and in worry of the DIAC consideration of the experience.

Thanks,

Amit


----------



## shyam

Hi tobeausie,

i am sure it the moment of joy. I can imagine what you have gone through all these days and until you heard about your visa. We are in the same track.

Everyday is nerver cracking. 

Nevertheless, Congratulations and its the time get yourself prepared to migrate.


----------



## shyam

Anyone else who got their ACS results Yesterday or today??

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc&usp=sharing


----------



## shyam

amitso said:


> Hi,
> 
> I heard from my visa agent that new ACS results are coming with the deduction of the experience. She is saying they are deducting 6 years of experience for the RPL. I have not found any formal communication on any website. In my case ACS has only considered experience after the full time study.
> 
> Senior members please comment, there are many people like us who has applied with RPL and in worry of the DIAC consideration of the experience.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Amit


I believe for the people who have applied for Visa already nothing gets affected. For the guys who are about to apply for a visa, then its time to worry. 

There are high chances that DIAC will follow only the ACS assessed years of experience and will not consider the deducted experience.


----------



## auspr01

Hi .. i have applied for skills assessment under 261314-software tester.
My qualification is B.E(Hons) Civil, will the acs deduct my exp in assessment.
I have total 5 yrs of exp.
Please clarify.


----------



## DKY

*Congrats !!*



tobeaussie said:


> Offer letters promotion letters , form 16, IT Tax returns, salary certificate. Employment proof from employer.
> 
> If considering Aus experience then payg summaries , ATO assessment notice etc.
> 
> The more the better.


Congrats for the Grant.
Should we upload these documents (offer letter, payslips, form 16 etc.) for ACS assessment as well? or employer reference/statutory decl. is enough.


----------



## anujmalhotra262

DKY said:


> Congrats for the Grant.
> Should we upload these documents (offer letter, payslips, form 16 etc.) for ACS assessment as well? or employer reference/statutory decl. is enough.


Reference letter/Stat. Declaration is enough...


----------



## shyam

auspr01 said:


> Hi .. i have applied for skills assessment under 261314-software tester.
> My qualification is B.E(Hons) Civil, will the acs deduct my exp in assessment.
> I have total 5 yrs of exp.
> Please clarify.


Hi Auspr01,

Yes, ACS will deduct the experience in your case.
Please follow the spreadsheet for more details and the ACS trend.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc&usp=sharing


----------



## noobrex

auspr01 said:


> Hi .. i have applied for skills assessment under 261314-software tester.
> My qualification is B.E(Hons) Civil, will the acs deduct my exp in assessment.
> I have total 5 yrs of exp.
> Please clarify.


They will defnetly deduct around 3 years as non ICT, may be 4 years, so would suggest you gain at least 2 more years work exp before going in for ACS.


----------



## mahendra.kadwa

auspr01 said:


> Hi .. i have applied for skills assessment under 261314-software tester.
> My qualification is B.E(Hons) Civil, will the acs deduct my exp in assessment.
> I have total 5 yrs of exp.
> Please clarify.


I think, ACS would deduct 6 Years, so as per the new ACS rules you would be considered skilled after a year :-(. As your degree is ICT Minor and your experience is also not closely related. For more please have a look at the link given below.

http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf


----------



## chowdary_e

Hi friends,

My profile as below and my work experience suits for ANZESCO - 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer, kindly advice me if i should take RPL route or can a head normally? as i read my vendor certifications will be considered as ICT Major? and any of my experience will be deducted in assessment? if yes, will i be eligible for the minimum required points? 

B.Tech (Mechanical) - 4 years
working as Network & server support engineer
Experience - 6+ Years (currently working in Malaysia - 4.5+ yrs ...Previous 1.5 yrs(India) )
Vendor Certifications - ITIL v3, MCSE, MCITP - 2k8 server 

Please advice me. Thanks in advance...


----------



## jssandhu99

Hi ,

I applied ACS assessment on 10th April and it is still in stage 4 "WITH ASSESSOR" stage since den. has anybody got the assessment recently , can u plz share so that we can get the idea that they are currently assessing applications recieved on which date ???

thnx in advance


----------



## subscriptions.im007

jssandhu99 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I applied ACS assessment on 10th April and it is still in stage 4 "WITH ASSESSOR" stage since den. has anybody got the assessment recently , can u plz share so that we can get the idea that they are currently assessing applications recieved on which date ???
> 
> thnx in advance


I think yesterday or the day before somebody got the result who applied on 13th April


----------



## jssandhu99

subscriptions.im007 said:


> I think yesterday or the day before somebody got the result who applied on 13th April


thnx .... dat means i can expect the result anytime


----------



## Talha_

noobrex said:


> They will count from your masters, the highest qualification and exp would be after that so from June 2010 to the date you filed your ACS application.


In that case, I might end up losing experience points


----------



## shyam

jssandhu99 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I applied ACS assessment on 10th April and it is still in stage 4 "WITH ASSESSOR" stage since den. has anybody got the assessment recently , can u plz share so that we can get the idea that they are currently assessing applications recieved on which date ???
> 
> thnx in advance


No updates from anyone as such. Not sure if someone got any updates from ACS.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc&usp=sharing


----------



## india2aus

jssandhu99 said:


> thnx .... dat means i can expect the result anytime


I actually applied on 27th march for analyst programmer and I still haven't received my results.. It's still with the assessor. I hope mine come soon.. I've seen people who applied till 26th march have received their results..


----------



## expa2020a

...


----------



## Talha_

mahendra.kadwa said:


> I think ACS may deduct the exp which you have gained while doing masters, if you are unfortunate. Hope for the best.... I'll pray for you bro....


It wont hurt much if they deduct experience during Masters studies, atleast it is better than the worst case scenario i.e. considering experience gained after Masters studies.. I am worried !


----------



## mahendra.kadwa

Talha_ said:


> It wont hurt much if they deduct experience during Masters studies, atleast it is better than the worst case scenario i.e. considering experience gained after Masters studies.. I am worried !


Don't worry, your case is not complicated! Just be relaxed and wait for the output.


----------



## amitso

mahendra.kadwa said:


> I think, ACS would deduct 6 Years, so as per the new ACS rules you would be considered skilled after a year :-(. As your degree is ICT Minor and your experience is also not closely related. For more please have a look at the link given below.
> 
> http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf


Hi,

Thanks for the info, when you say deduct, will the ACS will deduct this and DIAC will accept whatever ACS has assessed or ACS will give the result with the years and DIAC will deduct the years?

In my case my ACS is already approved, and I have got 9 years as a assessment so will DIAC accept my 9.25 years as it is after Junly 1st or it will deduct the experience?

Thanks,

Amit


----------



## mahendra.kadwa

amitso said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the info, when you say deduct, will the ACS will deduct this and DIAC will accept whatever ACS has assessed or ACS will give the result with the years and DIAC will deduct the years?
> 
> In my case my ACS is already approved, and I have got 9 years as a assessment so will DIAC accept my 9.25 years as it is after Junly 1st or it will deduct the experience?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Amit


Buddy, You are lucky enough. No idea! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## tobeaussie

espresso said:


> Hi tobeaussie,
> 
> congratulations - I'm so glad it worked out for you . Celebrations are in order!
> 
> And I agree completely: DIAC ought to clarify whether they will follow the ACS "skilled" date or continue with the work experience evaluation as before. In the current situation it's up to the CO to decide. I believe it's a bit unfair to lay the blame entirely on ACS. Looks to me like there was pressure from DIAC to print the "skilled" date on the letters. Too bad that ACS and DIAC don't follow the same criteria (only "paid" employment, employment during studies etc.)
> 
> Cheerio,
> Monika


Thanks Monica. You are true as well regarding ACS.

Dont know what is teh true story there is only so much we can do about this...


----------



## abakik

Talha_ said:


> Same is the case with me.
> 
> Bachelors (ICT Major) : Dec 2005
> First Job : May 2006
> Masters duration (ICT Major) : Jan 2008 to June 2010 (2.5 Years, part time)
> Total Experience : 6 years 11 Months
> 
> mahendra.kadwa, your thoughts? what should I expect in this case, I am waiting for the result.


if your bachelor is assessed as comparable to Major in ICT then
you will be considered as skilled after May 2008.


----------



## tobeaussie

cooluno said:


> On the same note, I was wondering if taking a bit of a risk in my case would be a good decision or not.
> 
> I have 55 points without the employment points. I have 3.5 years of experience(5 points) outside australia, and 2 years of experience working currently in australia(5 points). If I had points for both of these, it would take the total points to 65(a speedy application process, hopefully). On the other hand, ACS would probably come back with 1.5 years outside Aus(0 points) and 2 years within Aus(5 points). That would make my total points just on the margin with 60, and that would mean a bit of wait for my application to be considered.
> 
> I was wondering if I should put my EOI with 65 points, and then, if the CO has a problem, he can always remove the 2 years frm my experience. Do you think that would be wrong to do?? Can that result in my application to be cancelled completely?? All these confusion regarding the new ACS format....


Raise it with 60 points and do not take any risks whatsoever apply with 60 and believe me the delay is only one invitataion cycle. meaning with 65 you can get the invitataion the same cycle with 60 ideally teh next only 15 days delay.

Hope this helps.


----------



## noobrex

Why does Victoria takes ages to reply


----------



## abakik

tobeaussie said:


> I am very very pleased to advise that i have recieved my grant today for 189 visa.
> 
> Amidst all the confusion and heart break i have had and the thougths of getting rejected and getting barred from appling for 3 years and all those sleepless nights it was a very painful 1.5 months i must say.
> 
> But all is well that ends well isnt it.. I felt that the risk i took paid off and i have my visa granted today. I am so so so happy and cannot express teh happines in words.
> 
> Thanks all for all the help, wealth of information and support.i will be able to help anybosy in teh forum with tehir queries except for the ACS vs DIAC skilled assessment points question.
> 
> I considered all my experience after a bachelors degree even though ACS said otherwise. May be fortune favors the brave.
> 
> However i would not recommend anybody in this forum to take this as a bottomline scenario and go ahead caliming pionts as i did(I was one of teh firsts victim of ACS new rule and nobody knew what to say and hence i had to take the risk). I may just be plain lucky to have got through so please wait have the rules clarified from DIAC and only then apply as now the cost has doubled almost and teh risk as well as i recently heard that ACS has mad these rules public with MARA agent. hence we do not know how it will pan out in the next financial year.
> 
> I must apologise to a lot of rorummers here pooja, chetu, chiinu bangalore and a lot more not to have responded to their queries. Amidst these many speculations i made a decision not to check any forums until my case officer either approves or rejects my case. then came my case officer just asking for my medicals and form 80 on 24th May whoch i felt was very soon and i thought she might have not checked my skill assessment letter carefully hence waited again. really sorry guys
> 
> My Timelines below::
> CO alocation: 24 May (CO : L)
> Medicals and form 80 submitted: 01st June
> Grant 18th June 2013.
> 
> I will wish everybody all the best and GODSPEED mates.


congratulations!!! :clap2: it was really a brave decision.


----------



## ankurk

Many Congratulations man! A ray of Hope for people like us 

Thanks for sharing

Thanks
Ankur


----------



## prathapkb

Do we need to provide Aus and nonAus experience duration details for ACS to claim points for Aus experience..


----------



## dchiniwal

Bachelor of Engineering - 2004 - Computer Science
Post that since 2004 till date its been the same roles and responsibilities.

How does it work in my case and what will be considered and what will not?


----------



## Mroks

dchiniwal said:


> Bachelor of Engineering - 2004 - Computer Science
> Post that since 2004 till date its been the same roles and responsibilities.
> 
> How does it work in my case and what will be considered and what will not?


2 yrs will get deducted from your experience.


----------



## depende

Hey guys

my migration agent called ACS today. She asked about the new rules of deduction. They told her that to give a positive result letter they need the required work experience according to: http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf

After you got the positive result they will research than how many years are skilled employment. So do you understand?

I’ll inform you after I’ll get my results. I hope in a few days…:fingerscrossed:
RPL ACS application sent on 9th of April.


----------



## Chetu

You mean after the positive result letter from Acs the Diac without referring the letter from Acs does its own research about what is skilled employment ?


----------



## depende

Chetu said:


> You mean after the positive result letter from Acs the Diac without referring the letter from Acs does its own research about what is skilled employment ?


No, I mean your assessment is positive if the required work experience _"for example in my case RPL I need 8 years work experience and I have almost 10 years"_ and the ANZSCO code is match to your work experience. 

If it's match than they check how many years from your work experience is skilled employment. 

I'm not sure if it's true. However, I'll know it when I'll get my results.


----------



## showeb23

Sunlight11 said:


> ACS counts work experience BEFORE \ DURING \ AFTER Bachelor, but it has to be full time and the tasks need to be according to one of their ANZSCO codes.
> 
> It is that DIAC will not take anything prior Bachelor.


Hi Sunlight,
How do you achieve 8 in all band?give me some tips and how did you prepare for Ielts?

Thanks


----------



## #trigger

Hey I am also planning to apply for 189 under 261311 (Analyst Programmer). What would ACS consider for my profile -

BE (CompSc.) - 2006 -- Total IT Experienece - Around 7yrs -- Role - Technical Lead


----------



## Vincentluf

Sunlight11 said:


> Yes they have emailed me the same thing last month, work experience BEFORE \ DURING \ AFTER Bachelor will be counted as long as it meets criteria.


Thats good specially if someone has been working before or during his degree...


----------



## Vincentluf

#trigger said:


> Hey I am also planning to apply for 189 under 261311 (Analyst Programmer). What would ACS consider for my profile -
> 
> BE (CompSc.) - 2006 -- Total IT Experienece - Around 7yrs -- Role - Technical Lead


Which month you got your degree and when you started working full time as Analyst Programmer?


----------



## jadoon

Dear Members 
anyone please help me I am going to apply for assessment.
If anyone give me the checklist of require documents for vetassess assessment 

Regards


----------



## cool_nax

jadoon said:


> Dear Members
> anyone please help me I am going to apply for assessment.
> If anyone give me the checklist of require documents for vetassess assessment
> 
> Regards


Hi Jadoon,

You can find the document checklist in the below link
Required documents (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS

All the best:clap2::clap2:


----------



## venkatasatya

*ACS skill assessment through RPL*

Just got a resonse from the ACS for the below query I have raised

*******
Qualification: Bachelor of Engineering in a Non-ICT cateogory (2001-2005)
Total IT experience: 8 yrs (2005-2013)

Will my relevant experience be considered after 2 or 4 or 6 yrs (from 2007 or 2009 or 2011) ?
*******

Very disappointed to learn that, 6 yrs will be deducted from my total experience, which means I would not be able to claim any points (for remaining 2 yrs) at all through skill assessment...


----------



## jre05

Dear Friends,

One pressing concern and help needed. Seniors or who is familiar and sure about the direction, please help me.

Company A - Software Engineer - 2005 to 2008
Company B - Software Development Senior Analyst - 2008 to 2012
Company C - Senior Software Engineer - 2013 to till date

My ACS Code - Developer Programmer (261312) and in my ACS, only Company A and Company B is included. 

1. Company C is not part of my ACS evaluation as I have joined recently. However, I do have offer letter and payslips for that. So, should I put the Company C as well in my EOI ?

2. Also, although my ACS is positive and the code is Developer Programmer, all my title in offer letters are either Software Engg/Senior Soft Engg/ Software Dev Senior Analyst. Will it be a problem when I fill in EOI ? I should put the title as in OL right ?

Thank you, your help will be much appreciated.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## shyam

jre05 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> One pressing concern and help needed. Seniors or who is familiar and sure about the direction, please help me.
> 
> Company A - Software Engineer - 2005 to 2008
> Company B - Software Development Senior Analyst - 2008 to 2012
> Company C - Senior Software Engineer - 2013 to till date
> 
> My ACS Code - Developer Programmer (261312) and in my ACS, only Company A and Company B is included.
> 
> 1. Company C is not part of my ACS evaluation as I have joined recently. However, I do have offer letter and payslips for that. So, should I put the Company C as well in my EOI ?
> 
> 2. Also, although my ACS is positive and the code is Developer Programmer, all my title in offer letters are either Software Engg/Senior Soft Engg/ Software Dev Senior Analyst. Will it be a problem when I fill in EOI ? I should put the title as in OL right ?
> 
> Thank you, your help will be much appreciated.
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


Hi jre,

Yes, you should include the company C in the EOI. It should be ok if you have not included in the ACS. DIAC might emphasize on the experience which ACS has assessed.

And for your second question, It should be ok. It does not make much difference. I believe ACS knows much more than what DIAC knows. So, go ahead with your titles as you have on your reference letters.


----------



## Vincentluf

*ACS Results*

Hello,

Anyone received their ACS results today?


----------



## SunnyK

*Skilled Employment*

With all the confusion around ACS deducting experience etc, I just had a look around SkillSelect Website and got the following information . 

Points Test Factors ? are your claims in SkillSelect correct? » SkillSelect Support


*What is Skilled Employment?*

_For employment to be considered ‘skilled’ it must meet the following requirements:

• it was undertaken after you met the entry level requirements for that occupation (that is, completed a sufficient level of study or amount of on-the-job training) and

• it involved duties at the level and complexity expected in Australia.

If the entry level prescribed for your nominated occupation is a certain qualification only work undertaken after you have completed that qualification will be counted as skilled employment.

For the purpose of awarding points, the Department considers skilled employment in the nominated occupation or a closely related occupation to be where the applicant has been paid for working for at least 20 hours a week. Working for at least 20 hours a week means 20 hours each week and not irregular periods that average out to 20 hours a week over a year.

Any periods of skilled employment must have been undertaken at the required skill level as an example, a person who works 4 years as a bookkeeper while undertaking accounting studies, then qualifies as an accountant, then works 2 years as an accountant, can only claim 2 years skilled employment in the nominated occupation of Accountant.

Any periods of employment in a closely related occupation must be undertaken at the relevant skill level of the nominated occupation. Employment is to be in occupations in:

a) the same Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations (ANZSCO) Unit Group, for example the occupations of Management Accountant and Taxation Accountant are in the same group, or

b) what would be consistent with a plausible career advancement pathway: for example, Accountant to Chief Financial Officer.

Further information on occupation information, skill level and ANZSCO unit groups are available on the department’s website at Australian Skills Recognition Information (ASRI).

You need to keep your current employment details up to date. SkillSelect will continue to tally periods of employment from date of EOI submission to the date of invitation to apply. Therefore, if you change or cease your employment after you submit your EOI, you need to update your EOI._

Based on the above description, I had a the following queries, 

1) How do we know the entry level prescribed for your nominated occupation?? If this is known, I think we will have a clarification whether DIAC considers the experience or not?


----------



## Vincentluf

SunnyK said:


> With all the confusion around ACS deducting experience etc, I just had a look around SkillSelect Website and got the following information .
> 
> Points Test Factors ? are your claims in SkillSelect correct? » SkillSelect Support
> 
> 
> *What is Skilled Employment?*
> 
> _For employment to be considered ‘skilled’ it must meet the following requirements:
> 
> • it was undertaken after you met the entry level requirements for that occupation (that is, completed a sufficient level of study or amount of on-the-job training) and
> 
> 
> 
> • it involved duties at the level and complexity expected in Australia.
> 
> If the entry level prescribed for your nominated occupation is a certain qualification only work undertaken after you have completed that qualification will be counted as skilled employment.
> 
> For the purpose of awarding points, the Department considers skilled employment in the nominated occupation or a closely related occupation to be where the applicant has been paid for working for at least 20 hours a week. Working for at least 20 hours a week means 20 hours each week and not irregular periods that average out to 20 hours a week over a year.
> 
> Any periods of skilled employment must have been undertaken at the required skill level as an example, a person who works 4 years as a bookkeeper while undertaking accounting studies, then qualifies as an accountant, then works 2 years as an accountant, can only claim 2 years skilled employment in the nominated occupation of Accountant.
> 
> Any periods of employment in a closely related occupation must be undertaken at the relevant skill level of the nominated occupation. Employment is to be in occupations in:
> 
> a) the same Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations (ANZSCO) Unit Group, for example the occupations of Management Accountant and Taxation Accountant are in the same group, or
> 
> b) what would be consistent with a plausible career advancement pathway: for example, Accountant to Chief Financial Officer.
> 
> Further information on occupation information, skill level and ANZSCO unit groups are available on the department’s website at Australian Skills Recognition Information (ASRI).
> 
> You need to keep your current employment details up to date. SkillSelect will continue to tally periods of employment from date of EOI submission to the date of invitation to apply. Therefore, if you change or cease your employment after you submit your EOI, you need to update your EOI._
> 
> Based on the above description, I had a the following queries,
> 
> 1) How do we know the entry level prescribed for your nominated occupation?? If this is known, I think we will have a clarification whether DIAC considers the experience or not?


The significance of this is that the DIAC guidelines as to when an applicant is "skilled".

Copying that material below:



22.2 When is an applicant skilled

Skilled on basis of educational qualifications

An applicant is taken to be capable of undertaking work at a skilled level only after they have met the entry level requirements for that occupation.

If the entry level prescribed for the applicant’s nominated occupation is a certain qualification only work undertaken after the applicant has completed that qualification will be counted as skilled employment.

For example to be a Systems Analyst, ANZSCO states that the entry level requirement is a bachelor degree or a higher qualification or at least 5 years relevant experience. If an applicant had worked in a systems analyst role while completing their bachelor degree, only the work undertaken after the academic requirements of the bachelor degree had been met would count as skilled employment - see section 23 Working while studying.



22.3 Skilled after on the job training

The three main occupations for which on the job training can be used to obtain a suitable skills assessment are the trades, management positions and IT professionals.

As these applicants do not have an identifiable date of registration or completion of their formal studies, the assessing body will normally prescribe a date as of which the applicant is assessed as meeting the Australian standard for the occupation.

If this date has not been identified by the assessing authority, a case officer should have regard to ANZSCO in the first instance or where ANZSCO is silent, the guidelines used by the relevant assessing authority, to determine how long a person would need to work in that occupation before they would be considered to meet the Australian entry level requirement.

Importance of this date for visa purposes

The date an applicant met the Australian entry level requirement for their occupation, as prescribed by the assessing body or determined in accordance with the guidelines above, is the date from which an applicant can acquire skilled work experience in that occupation. Until that time, the applicant is in fact learning the job, albeit while on-the-job. They cannot therefore normally be assessed as performing the job at a skilled level.

For example, ANZSCO provides that in relation to Software and Applications Programmers, the entry level requirement is either a bachelor level qualification or 5 years work experience (or relevant vendor certification may substitute for the formal qualification). If an applicant applied for a GSM visa and nominated a suitable occupation from the Unit Group Software and Applications Programmers, but had no formal qualification, the case officer would, on the basis of ANZSCO, only consider work after the applicant had been working in that occupation for 5 years to be at a skilled level. This means only work undertaken after working in that occupation for 5 years would be considered towards meeting the requirements for the award of points for the Overseas employment, Australian employment, Occupation in demand or the Partner skills factors.



cheers,


----------



## SunnyK

Vincentluf said:


> The significance of this is that the DIAC guidelines as to when an applicant is "skilled".
> 
> Copying that material below:
> 
> 
> 
> 22.2 When is an applicant skilled
> 
> Skilled on basis of educational qualifications
> 
> An applicant is taken to be capable of undertaking work at a skilled level only after they have met the entry level requirements for that occupation.
> 
> If the entry level prescribed for the applicant’s nominated occupation is a certain qualification only work undertaken after the applicant has completed that qualification will be counted as skilled employment.
> 
> For example to be a Systems Analyst, ANZSCO states that the entry level requirement is a bachelor degree or a higher qualification or at least 5 years relevant experience. If an applicant had worked in a systems analyst role while completing their bachelor degree, only the work undertaken after the academic requirements of the bachelor degree had been met would count as skilled employment - see section 23 Working while studying.
> 
> 
> 
> 22.3 Skilled after on the job training
> 
> The three main occupations for which on the job training can be used to obtain a suitable skills assessment are the trades, management positions and IT professionals.
> 
> As these applicants do not have an identifiable date of registration or completion of their formal studies, the assessing body will normally prescribe a date as of which the applicant is assessed as meeting the Australian standard for the occupation.
> 
> If this date has not been identified by the assessing authority, a case officer should have regard to ANZSCO in the first instance or where ANZSCO is silent, the guidelines used by the relevant assessing authority, to determine how long a person would need to work in that occupation before they would be considered to meet the Australian entry level requirement.
> 
> Importance of this date for visa purposes
> 
> The date an applicant met the Australian entry level requirement for their occupation, as prescribed by the assessing body or determined in accordance with the guidelines above, is the date from which an applicant can acquire skilled work experience in that occupation. Until that time, the applicant is in fact learning the job, albeit while on-the-job. They cannot therefore normally be assessed as performing the job at a skilled level.
> 
> For example, ANZSCO provides that in relation to Software and Applications Programmers, the entry level requirement is either a bachelor level qualification or 5 years work experience (or relevant vendor certification may substitute for the formal qualification). If an applicant applied for a GSM visa and nominated a suitable occupation from the Unit Group Software and Applications Programmers, but had no formal qualification, the case officer would, on the basis of ANZSCO, only consider work after the applicant had been working in that occupation for 5 years to be at a skilled level. This means only work undertaken after working in that occupation for 5 years would be considered towards meeting the requirements for the award of points for the Overseas employment, Australian employment, Occupation in demand or the Partner skills factors.
> 
> 
> 
> cheers,


From your last paragraph, it seems like when there is no proof for formal qualification, then 5 yrs of experience would be deducted inorder to count that you had reached the expected skill level. And experience after that is considered to be Skilled Employment..

But in all the cases, the formal qualification of Bachelors Degree and above is already disclosed. Though this is provided, will DIAC reduce the experience to consider we are skilled.


----------



## tobeaussie

**** ACS assessed experience to be only considered******

Recent unfortunate developments say DIAC is changing I yet back policy to give skill assessing authorities assessment primacy over theirs. The policy is internally being changed and date of effect is not known yet. Until that point there is no other option other than waiting. 

Look at this thread from a MARA agent 

Deeming Dates for Skilled Applications - Australian Computer Society - Page 2 : British Expat Discussion Forum

I am so sorry to give bad news but I thought if it might help others to stop from applying ....


----------



## Vincentluf

SunnyK said:


> From your last paragraph, it seems like when there is no proof for formal qualification, then 5 yrs of experience would be deducted inorder to count that you had reached the expected skill level. And experience after that is considered to be Skilled Employment..
> 
> But in all the cases, the formal qualification of Bachelors Degree and above is already disclosed. Though this is provided, will DIAC reduce the experience to consider we are skilled.


i believe DIAC will have to make a communication in July... let's wait


----------



## rprabaharan79

savyasree said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Please can anyone help me out with ACS checklist. I am applying myself no agents!
> -also any format available for employer reference letters
> -when sent online copies that has to be certified?
> -certified or notary? what is the difference and do all docs need to notorised or certified?
> 
> please help me out as will be applying next week.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi my friend certified / notery both or same, don't get confuse .
you can get notery for all the certificate is good enough. U need to upload in online.


----------



## jayptl

Wt about recent graduate of Aus

It also implies 2 yr deduction rules??


----------



## whirled

Hi everyone

I am planning to migrate to Australia and I have here a few points that I need to clarify with the experts.

My qualifications:

25 years old
Bachelor's Degree, Management Information Systems, March 2009
Working from Jan 2010 - present. I've been with three companies already
I am an IT Security Analyst, which is only eligible for Visa 190. I will try to ask assessment for a Systems Analyst, which has the same code as ICT Security Analyst. I am aiming for VIsa 189, not 190 because my relatives live in Sydney and ICT Security Analyst is not included in Sydney's list of skills for sponsorship. I've also read the job description of a Systems Analyst and it closely related with what I do. So I do hope my experience will be considered.

My questions are:

I am contractor here at my current company, hence, we I don't have any monthly payslip. Can I submit my Certificate of Income Payment from the government instead? We receive this on a quarterly basis.

For proof of my employment and responsibilities, is it okay if my senior or lead signs the document instead of my manager? I'm not so sure about this because on the example it says manager.

Thanks!


----------



## devanand

tobeaussie said:


> Recent unfortunate developments say DIAC is changing I yet back policy to give skill assessing authorities assessment primacy over theirs. The policy is internally being changed and date of effect is not known yet. Until that point there is no other option other than waiting.
> 
> Look at this thread from a MARA agent
> 
> 
> I am so sorry to give bad news but I thought if it might help others to stop from applying ....


Hi Tobeaussie,

Do you think I should go ahead and lodge my visa as you did?? I also have an invite from 20th May round. Looks like the new policy isnt in effect yet.

Devanand


----------



## Chetu

tobeaussie said:


> Recent unfortunate developments say DIAC is changing I yet back policy to give skill assessing authorities assessment primacy over theirs. The policy is internally being changed and date of effect is not known yet. Until that point there is no other option other than waiting.
> 
> Look at this thread from a MARA agent
> 
> Deeming Dates for Skilled Applications - Australian Computer Society - Page 2 : British Expat Discussion Forum
> 
> I am so sorry to give bad news but I thought if it might help others to stop from applying ....


Till DIAC puts it up on their website about they considering what Acs says , it might be safe to claim points for all exp. , or so it seems.


----------



## Chetu

devanand said:


> Hi Tobeaussie,
> 
> Do you think I should go ahead and lodge my visa as you did?? I also have an invite from 20th May round. Looks like the new policy isnt in effect yet.
> 
> Devanand


Hi Devanand,
I don't think anybody can or should advise you to take the risk , if they feel the risk is impending , however , after having read all posts and perspectives it is left us what to do and what not  Just think it over , see it inside out , then come to a conclusion . But to answer your question , it does seem that till July , at least , things will work the way they did .

Good luck


----------



## #trigger

Vincentluf said:


> Which month you got your degree and when you started working full time as Analyst Programmer?


I graduated in May'06 and started off as developer programmer in Aug'06. Then moving gradually to senior developer programmer position (around Jan'09) and now at technical lead (Mar'12) equivalent to analyst programmer.


----------



## tobeaussie

devanand said:


> Hi Tobeaussie,
> 
> Do you think I should go ahead and lodge my visa as you did?? I also have an invite from 20th May round. Looks like the new policy isnt in effect yet.
> 
> Devanand


Look you can but....

Be ready to loose 3060 dollars.
Be ready for all the tensions that will increase in coming days as more and more news comes out.
Pray that you will not be debarred from applying for the next 3 years on the pretext of deliberately claiming extra points.

The first two are fine third one is most unlucky one as you may get another opportunity somehow say state sponsorship or say increased IELTS score or spouse sponsorship in next one or two years when you can apply.

Hence if you are okay to take this risk then you can . Otherwise it is best to see how else you can achieve 60 without any risk even if it means a wait for 2 - 6 months. 

Your call mate. When I applied no body knew now a lot of information had come out. If I were you I wouldn't have applied now after all this info .. Say you would have asked me may 1st or 2 nd week I would have urged you to apply cos I wanted a company in my grief ha ha just kidding 

May 1st week I took the risk that I mentioned above and by gods grace came out well. It is only luck I will say. And nothing else DIAC had all reasons to reject or even debar me


----------



## tobeaussie

However there is an interesting question...


What happens to people who have ACS letter in earlier format and who have still not applied VISA. They I will say are most unlucky because now they are also in tremendous confusion.

If DIAC change their rule then probably ACS will reissue all valid assessment results after may 01st in new format.

If DIAC doesn't then what is the use of the new line in ACS letter? This question had scared me to death in last two weeks and I had come to a conclusion that I will be rejected for sure . I was only waiting for my CO to come tell me that and how I can bargain into withdrawing my application and how I can urge her to not debar me from re applying again.


----------



## tobeaussie

tobeaussie said:


> However there is an interesting question...
> 
> 
> What happens to people who have ACS letter in earlier format and who have still not applied VISA. They I will say are most unlucky because now they are also in tremendous confusion.
> 
> If DIAC change their rule then probably ACS will reissue all valid assessment results after may 01st in new format.
> 
> If DIAC doesn't then what is the use of the new line in ACS letter? This question had scared me to death in last two weeks and I had come to a conclusion that I will be rejected for sure . I was only waiting for my CO to come tell me that and how I can bargain into withdrawing my application and how I can urge her to not debar me from re applying again.



However for people who have been given letters in earlier format they will not most definetely face the debar scenario as they have not deliberately claimed points. So they still have the risk of loosing visa fees though. 

This is my conclusion, however you guys assess your scaenraios calculate the risk and if needed you can take it. 

If there is no pressing need for a PR then best answer is WAIT till everything is clear.


----------



## jayptl

Hi all

I got july info from my MARA agent saying that

DIAC only accepts ACS skilled date... if u claim totally experience it leads to waste $4000 altogether....of visa process..


----------



## tobeaussie

jayptl said:


> Hi all
> 
> I got july info from my MARA agent saying that
> 
> DIAC only accepts ACS skilled date... if u claim totally experience it leads to waste $4000 altogether....of visa process..


Also new news on other thread is people with older ACS letter will go through. Hence only people who got letters from may01 st will be affected as per MARA agent. 

Now I feel it is best to take risk and apply who all have invitations and hope for best. The only ray of hope is that the rules have not changed so at least on that pretext you cannot be debarred and hopefully get your fees back as well. If fees is no problem I think people who have invitation should apply and hope for the best .....


----------



## Chetu

tobeaussie said:


> Also new news on other thread is people with older ACS letter will go through. Hence only people who got letters from may01 st will be affected as per MARA agent.
> 
> Now I feel it is best to take risk and apply who all have invitations and hope for best. The only ray of hope is that the rules have not changed so at least on that pretext you cannot be debarred and hopefully get your fees back as well. If fees is no problem I think people who have invitation should apply and hope for the best .....


Man this is so sad :'( only option left now is to retake IELTS and score 8 in all  . God help me with that . 

Also , if ACS result letter says ,that after October 2010 is when I have skilled experience , does it mean I complete 3 years of skilled employment in Oct 2013 or is it Nov 2013 ?


----------



## Harish2013

Hey Guys,
I found same topic were discussed 2 years ago. 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/68903-mistake-assessment-result-letter.html

Not sure how they claimed in the past.


----------



## sarath.techy

Hi Amol..
Thanks for you Valuable InPut, Can you Please Guide me as i have some quries regarding the ACS,

I am Sarath presently Working in Malaysia right now, My IT Total Experince as Server Administrator is 8+ Years (Includes 5Yrs International Experince), Right now i am planning to Apply for PR to Aus, in July i m going to attemt IELTS, Please Guide me the complete Process to Apply and do i need to prepare RPL? as my Education and presently doin job is irrelavant. Please find my Bio Details and let me know to proceed further.

Name: Sarath Kumar
Education: B-Tech in Electricals and Electronics
Experince in IT : 8+ Years ( Including 5Yrs International Experince).
Presently Working in Malaysia
Certifications: MCSA in Exchange Server 2003

Waiting for your Valuable Inputs

Thanks in Advance
Sarath


----------



## Vincentluf

Chetu said:


> Man this is so sad :'( only option left now is to retake IELTS and score 8 in all  . God help me with that .
> 
> Also , if ACS result letter says ,that after October 2010 is when I have skilled experience , does it mean I complete 3 years of skilled employment in Oct 2013 or is it Nov 2013 ?


A quick clarification: as ACS consider work experience before and during studies as well. Can they count the 2 years before my degree? I remain in the same position since Nov 2007 and was Awarded my Degree in Nov 2008.

What is your opinion?


----------



## mahendra.kadwa

Vincentluf said:


> A quick clarification: as ACS consider work experience before and during studies as well. Can they count the 2 years before my degree? I remain in the same position since Nov 2007 and was Awarded my Degree in Nov 2008.
> 
> What is your opinion?


Vincentluf, I believe the text below may lead you to get clarified.


22.2 When is an applicant skilled

Skilled on basis of educational qualifications

An applicant is taken to be capable of undertaking work at a skilled level only after they have met the entry level requirements for that occupation.

If the entry level prescribed for the applicant’s nominated occupation is a certain qualification only work undertaken after the applicant has completed that qualification will be counted as skilled employment.

For example to be a Systems Analyst, ANZSCO states that the entry level requirement is a bachelor degree or a higher qualification or at least 5 years relevant experience. If an applicant had worked in a systems analyst role while completing their bachelor degree, only the work undertaken after the academic requirements of the bachelor degree had been met would count as skilled employment - see section 23 Working while studying.



22.3 Skilled after on the job training

The three main occupations for which on the job training can be used to obtain a suitable skills assessment are the trades, management positions and IT professionals.

As these applicants do not have an identifiable date of registration or completion of their formal studies, the assessing body will normally prescribe a date as of which the applicant is assessed as meeting the Australian standard for the occupation.

If this date has not been identified by the assessing authority, a case officer should have regard to ANZSCO in the first instance or where ANZSCO is silent, the guidelines used by the relevant assessing authority, to determine how long a person would need to work in that occupation before they would be considered to meet the Australian entry level requirement.

Importance of this date for visa purposes

The date an applicant met the Australian entry level requirement for their occupation, as prescribed by the assessing body or determined in accordance with the guidelines above, is the date from which an applicant can acquire skilled work experience in that occupation. Until that time, the applicant is in fact learning the job, albeit while on-the-job. They cannot therefore normally be assessed as performing the job at a skilled level.

For example, ANZSCO provides that in relation to Software and Applications Programmers, the entry level requirement is either a bachelor level qualification or 5 years work experience (or relevant vendor certification may substitute for the formal qualification). If an applicant applied for a GSM visa and nominated a suitable occupation from the Unit Group Software and Applications Programmers, but had no formal qualification, the case officer would, on the basis of ANZSCO, only consider work after the applicant had been working in that occupation for 5 years to be at a skilled level. This means only work undertaken after working in that occupation for 5 years would be considered towards meeting the requirements for the award of points for the Overseas employment, Australian employment, Occupation in demand or the Partner skills factors.


----------



## amitso

Friends,

Experience deduction will be done by DIAC or ACS will deduct the experience based on their rules?

If I have already got a skill asessement with 9 years from ACS in March, do I need to worry for the DIAC rules after 1st July??

(Sorry for posting this again in this forum, but I have not got any satisfactory reply on this)


Thanks,

Amit


----------



## Chetu

Vincentluf said:


> A quick clarification: as ACS consider work experience before and during studies as well. Can they count the 2 years before my degree? I remain in the same position since Nov 2007 and was Awarded my Degree in Nov 2008.
> 
> What is your opinion?


Moot point is : even if ACS considers pre degree exp. , would DIAC ? Read up on DIAC mainly to get this info.


----------



## mahendra.kadwa

amitso said:


> Friends,
> 
> Experience deduction will be done by DIAC or ACS will deduct the experience based on their rules?
> 
> If I have already got a skill asessement with 9 years from ACS in March, do I need to worry for the DIAC rules after 1st July??
> 
> (Sorry for posting this again in this forum, but I have not got any satisfactory reply on this)
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Amit


So far, whatever ACS has given in letter will apply. I mean you can claim points for whole experience.

Good luck!


----------



## shyam

amitso said:


> Friends,
> 
> Experience deduction will be done by DIAC or ACS will deduct the experience based on their rules?
> 
> If I have already got a skill asessement with 9 years from ACS in March, do I need to worry for the DIAC rules after 1st July??
> 
> (Sorry for posting this again in this forum, but I have not got any satisfactory reply on this)
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Amit


Hi Amit,

IT is the ACS that will tell from which date your expereice will be considered as skilled. DIAC will just follow this date and years of experience.

If you got the Assessment already, i guess DIAC might just process your application based on the assessment. However, not clear on what would happen in your case.

DIAC might deduct experience only in your case considering the new rules or case office might simply come to say to get your experience re assessed. This might be the worst case.

Hope for the best dude..


----------



## Englad69

When ACS deducts the 2 or 4 years from your experience does this come off the assessed experience?

EG

applying for Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111
as a Network Engineer

Graduated ICT Major in IT 2003
Worked from 2003 - 2006 in IT but not associated with the code i am applying for (AKA none ACS Assessed)
2006-2013 - has been submitted to ACS for assessment

Will ACS deduct the 2 years (or 4 if they deem my degree not closely associated) from my experience i have asked them to assess? or will they not deduct any experience due to my previous roles (2003-2006)?


----------



## Vincentluf

Englad69 said:


> When ACS deducts the 2 or 4 years from your experience does this come off the assessed experience?
> 
> EG
> 
> applying for Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111
> as a Network Engineer
> 
> Graduated ICT Major in IT 2003
> Worked from 2003 - 2006 in IT but not associated with the code i am applying for (AKA none ACS Assessed)
> 2006-2013 - has been submitted to ACS for assessment
> 
> Will ACS deduct the 2 years (or 4 if they deem my degree not closely associated) from my experience i have asked them to assess? or will they not deduct any experience due to my previous roles (2003-2006)?


I'm afraid to say that deduction will certainly be made from you 2006-2013 experience which is related to your nominated occupation


----------



## noobrex

Vincentluf said:


> I'm afraid to say that deduction will certainly be made from you 2006-2013 experience which is related to your nominated occupation


4 years


----------



## Talha_

kothandaraman said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied on 22nd March and I got my ACS results today.
> 
> Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Master of Science in Electrical Engineering from University of Texas at Arlington completed December 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing
> 
> Your Microsoft Certified IT Professional from Microsoft completed April 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing
> 
> Your Bachelor of Engineering in Electronics and Communication Engineering from Bharathiar University completed April 2004 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> 
> The following employment after January 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level
> and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Dates: 06/04 - 07/06 (2yrs 1mths)
> Position: Analyst
> Employer: ******
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 12/08 - 10/09 (0yrs 10mths)
> Position: Programmer Analyst
> Employer: *******
> Country: USA
> Dates: 12/09 - 12/10 (1yrs 0mths)
> Position: Senior Analyst
> Employer:
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 12/10 - 02/13 (2yrs 2mths)
> Position: Senior IT Consultant
> Employer: ******
> Country: QATAR
> 
> Reduced 4 yrs of experience


http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf

*Skilled Employment Date*
The date specified for skilled employment for a Bachelor or above, not relevant to the ANZSCO, is upon 
completion of 4 years experience. For a relevant degree, it is either 2 years in the past 10 years or 4 
years in any time period, whichever is earlier. 
For qualifications below a Bachelor, 5 years in the past 10 years and 6 years in any time period.
If the date specified for skilled employment is earlier than the completion of the qualification; the date
will be noted as the completion date of the qualification. In this case, the date specified for skilled 
employment cannot be earlier than the completion date of the qualification.

*If the applicant has multiple qualifications, the date will be based on whichever result is the earliest date.*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As per the ACS website, these are the basic guidelines/rules ACS is following to access application. 
Incase of multiple qualifications, any idea if they are considering Bachelors and Masters as multiple qualifications OR double Masters instead ... 

Secondly what about the phrase which says :
_"the date will be based on whichever result is the earliest date"_

It is clearly written that the earlier NOT the latest date will be considered for counting/assessing relevant work experience, my question is ... if this is the case then WHY are they considering experience after the Masters degree which off course is not the EARLIEST in this case ?


----------



## Englad69

Vincentluf said:


> I'm afraid to say that deduction will certainly be made from you 2006-2013 experience which is related to your nominated occupation


Thanks, thought this would be the case


----------



## noobrex

Talha_ said:


> http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf
> 
> *Skilled Employment Date*
> The date specified for skilled employment for a Bachelor or above, not relevant to the ANZSCO, is upon
> completion of 4 years experience. For a relevant degree, it is either 2 years in the past 10 years or 4
> years in any time period, whichever is earlier.
> For qualifications below a Bachelor, 5 years in the past 10 years and 6 years in any time period.
> 
> employment cannot be earlier than the completion date of the qualification.
> 
> *If the applicant has multiple qualifications, the date will be based on whichever result is the earliest date.*
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> As per the ACS website, these are the basic guidelines/rules ACS is following to access application.
> Incase of multiple qualifications, any idea if they are considering Bachelors and Masters as multiple qualifications OR double Masters instead ...
> 
> Secondly what about the phrase which says :
> _"the date will be based on whichever result is the earliest date"_
> 
> It is clearly written that the earlier NOT the latest date will be considered for counting/assessing relevant work experience, my question is ... if this is the case then WHY are they considering experience after the Masters degree which off course is not the EARLIEST in this case ?



*If the date specified for skilled employment is earlier than the completion of the qualification; the date
will be noted as the completion date of the qualification. In this case, the date specified for skilled *

Can you clarify what does this line traslate to ?


----------



## eva-aus1

guys any one got visa grant with ALL you experience counted even after ACS deducting some out of it?? 

Thanks ,
Eva
ACS applied - 26th April


----------



## ahmedsomir

thanks so so much ..


----------



## Talha_

noobrex said:


> *If the date specified for skilled employment is earlier than the completion of the qualification; the date
> will be noted as the completion date of the qualification. In this case, the date specified for skilled *
> 
> Can you clarify what does this line traslate to ?


It means all the experience (if any) prior to the date of completion of degree (qualification) will not be considered, unfortunately!


----------



## Vincentluf

noobrex said:


> *If the date specified for skilled employment is earlier than the completion of the qualification; the date
> will be noted as the completion date of the qualification. In this case, the date specified for skilled *
> 
> Can you clarify what does this line traslate to ?


My understanding here is although someone already completed the 2yrs requirements before getting his degree... his skilled experiences will be automatically be counted after getting his degree.

Let's take the below example:

Mr X worked as System Analyst 2005-till date
Mr X got his degree(major IT) in Dec 2008

Mr X skill experience will start as from Jan2009 - date as the 2 years have already been calculated before his degree.

Please share your thoughts on this....


----------



## Sunlight11

Vincentluf said:


> My understanding here is although someone already completed the 2yrs requirements before getting his degree... his skilled experiences will be automatically be counted after getting his degree.
> 
> Let's take the below example:
> 
> Mr X worked as System Analyst 2005-till date
> Mr X got his degree(major IT) in Dec 2008
> 
> Mr X skill experience will start as from Jan2009 - date as the 2 years have already been calculated before his degree.
> 
> Please share your thoughts on this....


That's Correct according to my understanding.
One may complete 2/4 or even more years of work prior Bachelor, But When DIAC starts counting, It'll always be AFTER Bachelor (Provided that ACS has already cut off required Years from Pre-Bachelor experience).


----------



## Vincentluf

Sunlight11 said:


> That's Correct according to my understanding.
> One may complete 2/4 or even more years of work prior Bachelor, But When DIAC starts counting, It'll always be AFTER Bachelor (Provided that ACS has already cut off required Years from Pre-Bachelor experience).


Hi Sunlight,

Do you agree with the below scenario:

Mr X worked as System Analyst Nov 2007-till date (full time)
Mr X got his degree(major IT) in Nov 2008

Mr X skill experience will start as from Dec 2009 - (-2years working experience: 1 year before and 1 year after the degree).

Please let me know if you agree on the Skilled Date?


----------



## Sunlight11

Vincentluf said:


> Hi Sunlight,
> 
> Do you agree with the below scenario:
> 
> Mr X worked as System Analyst Nov 2007-till date (full time)
> Mr X got his degree(major IT) in Nov 2008
> 
> Mr X skill experience will start as from Dec 2009 - (-2years working experience: 1 year before and 1 year after the degree).
> 
> Please let me know if you agree on the Skilled Date?


Yes I agree to that, provided they indeed exclude just 2 years not 4. Infact, this is exactly my scenario, out of my 4.6 relevant years ... 1.3 Years experience is Pre-Bachelor. So once I emailed them about it, they confirmed me Pre-Bachelor experience WILL BE taken into account to set the Requirement Met Date.

So I Guess you dont've to worry Unless ACS really trips their OWN Words.


----------



## Vincentluf

Sunlight11 said:


> Yes I agree to that, provided they indeed exclude just 2 years not 4. Infact, this is exactly my scenario, out of my 4.6 relevant years ... 1.3 Years experience is Pre-Bachelor. So once I emailed them about it, they confirmed me Pre-Bachelor experience WILL BE taken into account to set the Requirement Met Date.
> 
> So I Guess you dont've to worry Unless ACS really trips their OWN Words.



I keep you updated I applied on the 30th April 2013. 

IELTS - June-13 (7/7/8/8)
ACS Applied - 30th-April-13


----------



## shyam

Hi Rjx,

I could see from the spreadsheet that your experience got deducted by 5 Yrs, but your qualification is BS Information Technology. I believe your qualification is an ICT Major, not sure though.

Can you please let us know your scenario.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc&usp=sharing


----------



## nv_awesome

oh my !!! the yrs of experience have been drastically cut down in the assessment !! I'm so nervous nw...


----------



## dejumotalks

For All that have gotten Invite pls note the following and apply for your evisa asap

" 

System outages and offline periods 28 June to 1 July 2013

The department’s eLodgement systems will be offline for system upgrades from 28 June 2013 and may not be available again until 1 July 2013. Clients planning to apply online for any Australian visa, prior to the introduction of new visa pricing and policies on 1 July, are encouraged to lodge and pay for their application before 9 pm (AEST) on 28 June. Clients will not be able to lodge online visa applications while the systems are offline. If a client does not lodge their visa application prior to 1 July 2013, they will be subject to the new visa pricing arrangements.

More information on system outage timings are posted on the department's website Planned system maintenance and technical issues. "


----------



## jre05

shyam said:


> Hi jre,
> 
> Yes, you should include the company C in the EOI. It should be ok if you have not included in the ACS. DIAC might emphasize on the experience which ACS has assessed.
> 
> And for your second question, It should be ok. It does not make much difference. I believe ACS knows much more than what DIAC knows. So, go ahead with your titles as you have on your reference letters.


Hello Shyam,

Thanks for the quick reply, it helps me. Have followed the same in my EOI, what you have guided. Thanks again for the help and directions.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## captain_hoomi

Vincentluf said:


> Hi Sunlight,
> 
> Do you agree with the below scenario:
> 
> Mr X worked as System Analyst Nov 2007-till date (full time)
> Mr X got his degree(major IT) in Nov 2008
> 
> Mr X skill experience will start as from Dec 2009 - (-2years working experience: 1 year before and 1 year after the degree).
> 
> Please let me know if you agree on the Skilled Date?


in this case, I'm that Mr.X! 
I worked 2 years as a network support technician and then I got my MCSE, and since then I've worked 4 years as Network administrator. now I wonder if ACS consider those 2 years before MCSE, if they don't I have to go through RPL and if they do I'll be safe! 
what do you think about my case?


----------



## TOPGUN

They will count two years don't worry


----------



## cooluno

Rsults seem to have dried up completely, going by the last few days posts, and the excel sheet. Applied on 11th april, not sure now if I can even put in the EOI by the 2nd round of invitation in July. Totally lost hope of making it in the 1st round, already!!


----------



## jimjimmer

captain_hoomi said:


> in this case, I'm that Mr.X!
> I worked 2 years as a network support technician and then I got my MCSE, and since then I've worked 4 years as Network administrator. now I wonder if ACS consider those 2 years before MCSE, if they don't I have to go through RPL and if they do I'll be safe!
> what do you think about my case?


I'm also in a similar boat to you captain_hoomi...have 5.5 years assessable experience, then did MCITP, then another 0.5 year after (ongoing). I can probably get a few more reference letters if needed from before the MCITP but I stopped collecting them when I got to 6 years. 10 weeks on Wednesday since I applied anyway - just waiting now for the result with everything crossed. In the meantime am wearing my keyboard out refreshing the ACS website!


----------



## rjx

shyam said:


> Hi Rjx,
> 
> I could see from the spreadsheet that your experience got deducted by 5 Yrs, but your qualification is BS Information Technology. I believe your qualification is an ICT Major, not sure though.



Yes, my qualification is ICT Major but the college I graduated is not on category 1 list of school so my qualification is only equivalent to AQF Diploma hence the deduction of 5 years based on their new criteria. Anyway, I been anticipating this kind of result, I'll just need to get 7.0 on my IELTS to compensate for the lost points.


----------



## SunnyK

*Any Visa lodging issues?*

Hi, 


Is there anyone who faced issues with ACS deducting experience while lodging EOI /PR Visa???


----------



## shyam

rjx said:


> Yes, my qualification is ICT Major but the college I graduated is not on category 1 list of school so my qualification is only equivalent to AQF Diploma hence the deduction of 5 years based on their new criteria. Anyway, I been anticipating this kind of result, I'll just need to get 7.0 on my IELTS to compensate for the lost points.


Thanks heaps Rjx. Thanks for the inputs. Sure it helps everyone on this thread.

The ACS results has been leaving many disappointed  .

Best of luck with your IELTS. Just in case this might help you and many who are preparing for IELTS.

There are a few website that post most recent exam topics. Most importantly,
They check your writing and your speaking(you need to record and send them in mail) for a price and the band they give is just the same as what you get in IELTS. Prefer British Council. This is what from my experience.

One best site and that do correction is below:
For checking you writing-
IELTS Writing Correction Service | IELTS-Blog

for recent exam topics:
Recent IELTS exams | IELTS-Blog

For other details:
IELTS-Blog - IELTS exam preparation for free

Browse through the net you will find 'Ace The IELTS' that has excellent tips.

Hope this helps.


----------



## whirled

Hi

I only have 55 points since they will deduct 2 years from my 3 years experience. I just want to ask, if I'm going to apply for Visa 190, would the state also deduct 2 years from my experience? I have 3 years total of Systems Analyst experience. In the Victoria state nomination, it says that the minimum experience they require is 3 years. I'm not so sure if I would be qualified for that or they would deduct 2 years.

Thanks in advance for the help


----------



## shyam

whirled said:


> Hi
> 
> I only have 55 points since they will deduct 2 years from my 3 years experience. I just want to ask, if I'm going to apply for Visa 190, would the state also deduct 2 years from my experience? I have 3 years total of Systems Analyst experience. In the Victoria state nomination, it says that the minimum experience they require is 3 years. I'm not so sure if I would be qualified for that or they would deduct 2 years.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help


Hi Whirled,

Yes, states and DIAC would consider only the ACS assessed years. If the ACS deducts 2 Yrs from your experience, then yes I fear you will not be able to get the sponsorship or claim your points on it.


----------



## Sunlight11

shyam said:


> Hi Whirled,
> 
> Yes, states and DIAC would consider only the ACS assessed years. If the ACS deducts 2 Yrs from your experience, then yes I fear you will not be able to get the sponsorship or claim your points on it.


Hello,

If the State requires 3 years job experience, will that mean in total we have to have 5 years experience (deducting 2 ACS Years) ? Are all states following the same rule now ?


----------



## Vincentluf

whirled said:


> Hi
> 
> I only have 55 points since they will deduct 2 years from my 3 years experience. I just want to ask, if I'm going to apply for Visa 190, would the state also deduct 2 years from my experience? I have 3 years total of Systems Analyst experience. In the Victoria state nomination, it says that the minimum experience they require is 3 years. I'm not so sure if I would be qualified for that or they would deduct 2 years.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help


Victoria State nomination states Work Experience and NOT 'Skilled Work Experience'. I believe you can give it a try.

Good Luck


----------



## Chetu

shyam said:


> Thanks heaps Rjx. Thanks for the inputs. Sure it helps everyone on this thread.
> 
> The ACS results has been leaving many disappointed  .
> 
> Best of luck with your IELTS. Just in case this might help you and many who are preparing for IELTS.
> 
> There are a few website that post most recent exam topics. Most importantly,
> They check your writing and your speaking(you need to record and send them in mail) for a price and the band they give is just the same as what you get in IELTS. Prefer British Council. This is what from my experience.
> 
> One best site and that do correction is below:
> For checking you writing-
> IELTS Writing Correction Service | IELTS-Blog
> 
> for recent exam topics:
> Recent IELTS exams | IELTS-Blog
> 
> For other details:
> IELTS-Blog - IELTS exam preparation for free
> 
> Browse through the net you will find 'Ace The IELTS' that has excellent tips.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Hi Shyam have you used this service of paying and getting evaluated ? Did it help ? 

Thabks


----------



## subscriptions.im007

Vincentluf said:


> My understanding here is although someone already completed the 2yrs requirements before getting his degree... his skilled experiences will be automatically be counted after getting his degree.
> 
> Let's take the below example:
> 
> Mr X worked as System Analyst 2005-till date
> Mr X got his degree(major IT) in Dec 2008
> 
> Mr X skill experience will start as from Jan2009 - date as the 2 years have already been calculated before his degree.
> 
> Please share your thoughts on this....


I agree...I think on this thread only there was a similar case, ACS deducted from the experience the person had got before the degree


----------



## Vivek Shadilya

cooluno said:


> Rsults seem to have dried up completely, going by the last few days posts, and the excel sheet. Applied on 11th april, not sure now if I can even put in the EOI by the 2nd round of invitation in July. Totally lost hope of making it in the 1st round, already!!


Ditto !!! I have also applied on 11th April


----------



## shyam

Sunlight11 said:


> Hello,
> 
> If the State requires 3 years job experience, will that mean in total we have to have 5 years experience (deducting 2 ACS Years) ? Are all states following the same rule now ?


Yes, unless you have an Australian qualification. 

OR you have ICT major degree with your occupation closely related to your nominated occupation ANZSCO.


----------



## shyam

Chetu said:


> Hi Shyam have you used this service of paying and getting evaluated ? Did it help ?
> 
> Thabks


Yes, I have given IELTS several times and i have used this service every time i gave my exam. It is indeed a very good service.


----------



## jayptl

doesnt matter u have Aus qualifiation

my frnd got refusal of SS even having Aus qualification..


----------



## shyam

jayptl said:


> doesnt matter u have Aus qualifiation
> 
> my frnd got refusal of SS even having Aus qualification..


Hi Jay,

Can you please provide more information on your friends case.
On what base his SS got refused? And for which state did he apply?

thanks in advance.


----------



## vindvg

Hi,

I have submitted all the documents for assessment and got the mail for additional documents as below.



> _This email is to advise you that we require additional documentation to finalise your application.
> 
> 
> 
> To attach your additional documents, please use the following link:
> 
> Attach documents
> 
> 
> 
> Please upload the following documents:
> 
> Please merge transcript into one PDF
> Certified copy of detailed employer references from XYZ
> 
> Each employment reference must contain:
> 
> Start & Finish Dates of Employment
> Description of Duties Performed
> Hours worked - Full time or Part time
> Country where Employment was Completed
> Company Letterhead and signed by the author
> 
> Please Note: the ACS is unable to accept letters of appointment, self-statutory declarations or contracts as employment references.
> We will place your skills assessment on hold for an extra 30 days. If no contact is received by this period, your application will be assessed according to the existing documents.
> _


I have submitted all the employer references except for XYZ which is my current company(I submitted the letter from HR which does not talk about the roles and responsibilities).

1) My assumption is the reference letters submitted for the remaining companies is correct and only I need to submit for XYZ. Please confirm if this is correct if any one faced similar issue.

2) I need to merge only the marks cards not the degree certificate. Please confirm this also.


----------



## india2aus

I got a mail yesterday from my assessor after 12 weeks asking for additional documentation.. I need to submit a certified copy of my testamur for my undergrad degree.. Hope it doesn't take long from now. I will be sending through the document either today or Monday (need to get a JP to certify it).


----------



## cooluno

Any results today?? Anyone getting results who applied in April 1st or 2nd week??


----------



## shyam

vindvg said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted all the documents for assessment and got the mail for additional documents as below.
> 
> 
> 
> I have submitted all the employer references except for XYZ which is my current company(I submitted the letter from HR which does not talk about the roles and responsibilities).
> 
> 1) My assumption is the reference letters submitted for the remaining companies is correct and only I need to submit for XYZ. Please confirm if this is correct if any one faced similar issue.
> 
> 2) I need to merge only the marks cards not the degree certificate. Please confirm this also.


Hi Vindvg,

Yes, you need to submit only the XYZ company reference as they have clearly asked for only that.

Also, you need to include all the marks cards into one PDF. I believe that what transcript means.

Your both perceptions are correct.


----------



## shyam

india2aus said:


> I got a mail yesterday from my assessor after 12 weeks asking for additional documentation.. I need to submit a certified copy of my testamur for my undergrad degree.. Hope it doesn't take long from now. I will be sending through the document either today or Monday (need to get a JP to certify it).


Yes buddy, you should be getting result anytime soon..


----------



## devanand

tobeaussie said:


> Also new news on other thread is people with older ACS letter will go through. Hence only people who got letters from may01 st will be affected as per MARA agent.
> 
> Now I feel it is best to take risk and apply who all have invitations and hope for best. The only ray of hope is that the rules have not changed so at least on that pretext you cannot be debarred and hopefully get your fees back as well. If fees is no problem I think people who have invitation should apply and hope for the best .....



Hi Tobeaussie,

I have got my results on 10th May, and in the new format. I have an invite for 189 visa from 20th May. Do you insist that I should go ahead and lodge my visa application ???


----------



## Talha_

rjx said:


> Yes, my qualification is ICT Major but the college I graduated is not on category 1 list of school so my qualification is only equivalent to AQF Diploma hence the deduction of 5 years based on their new criteria. Anyway, I been anticipating this kind of result, I'll just need to get 7.0 on my IELTS to compensate for the lost points.


Any ideas about the *"category 1 list of school"*, is there a formal list or defined criteria available for public to determine the Category of Grad school ?


----------



## #trigger

#trigger said:


> Hey I am also planning to apply for 189 under 261311 (Analyst Programmer). What would ACS consider for my profile -
> 
> BE (CompSc.) - 2006 -- Total IT Experienece - Around 7yrs -- Role - Technical Lead





Vincentluf said:


> Which month you got your degree and when you started working full time as Analyst Programmer?





#trigger said:


> I graduated in May'06 and started off as developer programmer in Aug'06. Then moving gradually to senior developer programmer position (around Jan'09) and now at technical lead (Mar'12) equivalent to analyst programmer.


Hey I just started to read through this thread, and I am not sure about the exp. deduction by ACS. Can somebody please see my case and explain what would happen I go for assessment now? Meanwhile I am reading the ACS site for more information.


----------



## jre05

jre05 said:


> Hello Shyam,
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply, it helps me. Have followed the same in my EOI, what you have guided. Thanks again for the help and directions.
> 
> Best regards,
> JR




Listening - 8, Reading - 8, Writing - 6.5  Speaking -7.5

Overall - 7.5 

  very sad  

How should I stop my already submitted EOI ? I shouldn't get invitation for the recently submitted one as I am not qualified with IELTS  

But, I want the EOI to be back in draft mode, so that in the future if I again appear for IELTS and go with this, I need not have to again create a new EOI. Which option should I use ? Suspend or Withdraw or any other ?   

Best regards,
JR


----------



## shyam

jre05 said:


> Listening - 8, Reading - 8, Writing - 6.5  Speaking -7.5
> 
> Overall - 7.5
> 
> very sad
> 
> How should I stop my already submitted EOI ? I shouldn't get invitation for the recently submitted one as I am not qualified with IELTS
> 
> But, I want the EOI to be back in draft mode, so that in the future if I again appear for IELTS and go with this, I need not have to again create a new EOI. Which option should I use ? Suspend or Withdraw or any other ?
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


I know how it feels Jre, i had the same result twice but was short in speaking by just .5.

Did you try modifying the submitted EOI. I think the date of EOI submission changes when you make major changes.


----------



## captain_hoomi

jimjimmer said:


> I'm also in a similar boat to you captain_hoomi...have 5.5 years assessable experience, then did MCITP, then another 0.5 year after (ongoing). I can probably get a few more reference letters if needed from before the MCITP but I stopped collecting them when I got to 6 years. 10 weeks on Wednesday since I applied anyway - just waiting now for the result with everything crossed. In the meantime am wearing my keyboard out refreshing the ACS website!


we're exactly in a same boat, both having MCITP and 6 years of work experiences, I wish the best for you , and please let us know about your assessment result. I can decide better base on your results.
good luck mate


----------



## Talha_

captain_hoomi said:


> we're exactly in a same boat, both having MCITP and 6 years of work experiences, I wish the best for you , and please let us know about your assessment result. I can decide better base on your results.
> good luck mate


Same here, 10 weeks and still counting !!!

Is there anyone who applied in 3rd week of April of lucky enough to have received ACS result ???


----------



## PPbad

For the benefit of all , i am attaching simon's ebook once again in the forum.

Hope this helps all.




jre05 said:


> Listening - 8, Reading - 8, Writing - 6.5  Speaking -7.5
> 
> Overall - 7.5
> 
> very sad
> 
> How should I stop my already submitted EOI ? I shouldn't get invitation for the recently submitted one as I am not qualified with IELTS
> 
> But, I want the EOI to be back in draft mode, so that in the future if I again appear for IELTS and go with this, I need not have to again create a new EOI. Which option should I use ? Suspend or Withdraw or any other ?
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


----------



## jimjimmer

Glad Im not the only one! Good luck to you both. Even the agent I'm using has no idea how they will treat this type of application anymore...As soon as I hear anything I'll update the sheet/board.


----------



## ashhegde

Am re-doing my IELTS tomorrow folks, please wish me luck, need the Band 8 as i have currently accumulated 55 points and short by 5


----------



## Mroks

ashhegde said:


> Am re-doing my IELTS tomorrow folks, please wish me luck, need the Band 8 as i have currently accumulated 55 points and short by 5


Wishing you good luck. Check for SS which gives 5 points.


----------



## noobrex

Question - Can I refile my current ACS assessment with my ICT degree which I have recently completed. 

How much will the deduct earlier the deducted 8 years with diploma. Also do i need to pay fee again


----------



## NirajK

ashhegde said:


> Am re-doing my IELTS tomorrow folks, please wish me luck, need the Band 8 as i have currently accumulated 55 points and short by 5


If you already have 55, why do you need Band 8? With band 7, you will get 10 points and you will be through.


----------



## nv_awesome

Talha_ said:


> Same here, 10 weeks and still counting !!!
> 
> Is there anyone who applied in 3rd week of April of lucky enough to have received ACS result ???


I applied on March 27th and still waiting !!!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## jre05

shyam said:


> I know how it feels Jre, i had the same result twice but was short in speaking by just .5.
> 
> Did you try modifying the submitted EOI. I think the date of EOI submission changes when you make major changes.


Hello Shyam,

That's a good point, I will try to modify my score and see if that leaves my point as 50. But unsure about the consequence of this EOI, as I want to have EOI in draft mode. I am sure, this will not make mine back to draft but something else as its already submitted. 

Will keep you posted.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05

PPbad said:


> For the benefit of all , i am attaching simon's ebook once again in the forum.
> 
> Hope this helps all.


Hello PPbad,

Thanks for sharing this, however, I used this, didn't help much.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## noobrex

noobrex said:


> Question - Can I refile my current ACS assessment with my ICT degree which I have recently completed.
> 
> How much will the deduct earlier the deducted 8 years with diploma. Also do i need to pay fee again


Can someone please respond to this ?


----------



## shyam

noobrex said:


> Question - Can I refile my current ACS assessment with my ICT degree which I have recently completed.
> 
> How much will the deduct earlier the deducted 8 years with diploma. Also do i need to pay fee again


Hi Noobrex,

I think the experience works out to be the same in your case and your ICT degree does not help much. Because ACS has assessed your experience after a particular date and what ever experience left is what it counts and the recent qualification does not help much as it is later the date ACS has mentioned.

I am sure it cant reconsider the experience based on the qualification which you have after the year of experience you had.

In short, you should be qualified to be skilled and to count your experience as skilled. It could be either experience or qualification whatever comes first. In your case experience is what it took to make you qualified and whatever after the deduction is what is counted by ACS.


----------



## ashhegde

Mroks said:


> Wishing you good luck. Check for SS which gives 5 points.



ACS has given me a +ve assessment, though it has stripped me of my almost whole work experience, 

and the 55 points is inclusive of my band 7 score ( prev IELTS score W7, S8.5, R8.5,L8.5)


----------



## Mroks

ashhegde said:


> ACS has given me a +ve assessment, though it has stripped me of my almost whole work experience,
> 
> and the 55 points is inclusive of my band 7 score ( prev IELTS score W7, S8.5, R8.5,L8.5)


Is there any possibility of SS for you?
Your Occupation code?


----------



## jayptl

Getting 7 each is not childs play...its really pain ful exam.


----------



## ashhegde

Mroks said:


> Is there any possibility of SS for you?
> Your Occupation code?


ICT Business Analyst - 261111, VIC states that it requires a min of 3 years work experience ( whether its relevant or otherwise am not too sure)

Currently i am exploring all options, though i must admit it has been nerve wrecking


----------



## noobrex

shyam said:


> Hi Noobrex,
> 
> I think the experience works out to be the same in your case and your ICT degree does not help much. Because ACS has assessed your experience after a particular date and what ever experience left is what it counts and the recent qualification does not help much as it is later the date ACS has mentioned.
> 
> I am sure it cant reconsider the experience based on the qualification which you have after the year of experience you had.
> 
> In short, you should be qualified to be skilled and to count your experience as skilled. It could be either experience or qualification whatever comes first. In your case experience is what it took to make you qualified and whatever after the deduction is what is counted by ACS.


Thanks for the detailed response. I think in that case I would need to file Vetass to get my Bcom analysed


----------



## NirajK

ashhegde said:


> ICT Business Analyst - 261111, VIC states that it requires a min of 3 years work experience ( whether its relevant or otherwise am not too sure)
> 
> Currently i am exploring all options, though i must admit it has been nerve wrecking


I am going to be in exactly same situation. I am applying for Business analyst. ACS is going to take away almost all experience 7 yr 1 month (RPL application - 6 yr deduction)

I feel the options for remaining points
- IELTS 8 
- SS 
- Spouse Assessment

On SS, I have been asking the same question to many people whether states require 3 years of full time exp or "skilled" full time experience as newly defined by ACS?


----------



## ashhegde

NirajK said:


> I am going to be in exactly same situation. I am applying for Business analyst. ACS is going to take away almost all experience 7 yr 1 month (RPL application - 6 yr deduction)
> 
> I feel the options for remaining points
> - IELTS 8
> - SS
> - Spouse Assessment
> 
> On SS, I have been asking the same question to many people whether states require 3 years of full time exp or "skilled" full time experience as newly defined by ACS?



As work experience for SS is still under a good amount of doubt, and the fact that i am unmarried so spouse assessment is ruled out, the only way through for me is IELTS:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mroks

ashhegde said:


> ICT Business Analyst - 261111, VIC states that it requires a min of 3 years work experience ( whether its relevant or otherwise am not too sure)
> 
> Currently i am exploring all options, though i must admit it has been nerve wrecking


Check for SA also.
https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol_data
https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104


----------



## jayptl

SA needs 6.5 IELTS EACH and 3 yr expeorince in IT


----------



## ashhegde

jayptl said:


> SA needs 6.5 IELTS EACH and 3 yr expeorince in IT


meaning i wont qualify for SA as ACS has validated by experience to be relevant only Sept 2012 onwards - damn$


----------



## india2aus

nv_awesome said:


> I applied on March 27th and still waiting !!!:fingerscrossed:


Hey even I applied on 27th March.. I was asked for additional documentation (testamur) yesterday so u should be hearing something soon.. Good luck!


----------



## Mroks

jayptl said:


> SA needs 6.5 IELTS EACH and 3 yr expeorince in IT


The general experience requirement is one year of skilled work experience in the past three years for SA.

Point 7.1
https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104


----------



## shyam

NirajK said:


> I am going to be in exactly same situation. I am applying for Business analyst. ACS is going to take away almost all experience 7 yr 1 month (RPL application - 6 yr deduction)
> 
> I feel the options for remaining points
> - IELTS 8
> - SS
> - Spouse Assessment
> 
> On SS, I have been asking the same question to many people whether states require 3 years of full time exp or "skilled" full time experience as newly defined by ACS?


Hi Niraj,

From now on, be it states or DIAC anyone would consider only the ACS assessed years. If the Assessing authorised bodies in Australia does not consider your whole experience then why would government consider what it is not consdiered by these Assessing bodies(like ACS)?


----------



## Sunlight11

india2aus said:


> Hey even I applied on 27th March.. I was asked for additional documentation (testamur) yesterday so u should be hearing something soon.. Good luck!


testamur ??? Is it the degree certificate ??
Does it mean you hadn't submitted copy of certificate earlier ?


----------



## jayptl

Hi ass

its happening with many people.. u just lost 450$,, many people lost huge money with time.. so dont worry


----------



## Chetu

ashhegde said:


> ACS has given me a +ve assessment, though it has stripped me of my almost whole work experience,
> 
> and the 55 points is inclusive of my band 7 score ( prev IELTS score W7, S8.5, R8.5,L8.5)


I am in the same boat , and probably in the same water too  . 

Have made 55 points with no experience points and the IELTS as seen in my sign gave me 10 points . Have booked IELTS again , to got for the elusive 8 .

I have second thoughts about SS as I would be tied down to a state for 2 years , limiting my options.

Good Luck ,keep me posted of your progress .


----------



## ashhegde

Chetu said:


> I am in the same boat , and probably in the same water too  .
> 
> Have made 55 points with no experience points and the IELTS as seen in my sign gave me 10 points . Have booked IELTS again , to got for the elusive 8 .
> 
> I have second thoughts about SS as I would be tied down to a state for 2 years , limiting my options.
> 
> Good Luck ,keep me posted of your progress .


Sure will do, maybe will send a PM. When are you giving your IELTs again?? Am up for tomorrow..


----------



## ashhegde

jayptl said:


> Hi ass
> 
> its happening with many people.. u just lost 450$,, many people lost huge money with time.. so dont worry


I know your English is really weak and am not even sure who you are replying to.. but check your spelling man!


----------



## india2aus

Sunlight11 said:


> testamur ??? Is it the degree certificate ??
> Does it mean you hadn't submitted copy of certificate earlier ?


Yes degree certificate.. I thought they only needed the marksheets.. My fault there.. Anyway hoping for the best!


----------



## PPbad

One suggestion for people who are taking IELTS is that , Take the test in IDP , thats much more easier compared to British council. Although, this is my personal opinion , its worth a try.

All ensure that you do as much as writing practice and learn to write good essay with argument and thesis approach.


----------



## nv_awesome

india2aus said:


> Hey even I applied on 27th March.. I was asked for additional documentation (testamur) yesterday so u should be hearing something soon.. Good luck!


They asked for additional documents at the initial stage itself, after a couple of days application launch. So I am not sure about whether they will ask for more documents again at this point in time....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## deepajose

Hello All,

I received my positive assessment today. They dint recognize my first 2 years of experience.. ...


----------



## rjx

Talha_ said:


> Any ideas about the *"category 1 list of school"*, is there a formal list or defined criteria available for public to determine the Category of Grad school ?



Sorry, I only know category list of schools in the Philippines.


----------



## Talha_

deepajose said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I received my positive assessment today. They dint recognize my first 2 years of experience.. ...


What are the details of their response ?


----------



## vindvg

shyam said:


> Hi Vindvg,
> 
> Yes, you need to submit only the XYZ company reference as they have clearly asked for only that.
> 
> Also, you need to include all the marks cards into one PDF. I believe that what transcript means.
> 
> Your both perceptions are correct.


Thanks Shyam for your quick reply.

Please let me know how to merge the pdf documents, if you know.


----------



## Vincentluf

#trigger said:


> Hey I just started to read through this thread, and I am not sure about the exp. deduction by ACS. Can somebody please see my case and explain what would happen I go for assessment now? Meanwhile I am reading the ACS site for more information.


Hi Trigger,

This will depend on your degree whether it is related or not to the nominated occupation and also deduction will be made during the time you are working in your nomimated occupation. It can be 2 or 4 years


----------



## deepajose

Talha_ said:


> What are the details of their response ?


They matched my MCA to AQF Masters degree with a Master in Computing...


----------



## bokembo

Hi all,

with regard to work experience, I've read Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants on ACS website and found this:

*Skilled Employment Date*

1. The date specified for skilled employment for a Bachelor or above, not relevant to the ANZSCO, is upon completion of 4 years experience. For a relevant degree, it is either 2 years in the past 10 years or 4 years in any time period, whichever is earlier.

2. For qualifications below a Bachelor, 5 years in the past 10 years and 6 years in any time period.

3. If the date specified for skilled employment is earlier than the completion of the qualification; the date will be noted as the completion date of the qualification. In this case, the date specified for skilled employment cannot be earlier than the completion date of the qualification.

4. If the applicant has multiple qualifications, the date will be based on whichever result is the earliest date.

My case:

- Completed Bachelor degree in economics in 03/2001 (not ICT-related and not relevant to ANZSCO as above)

- Completed Microsoft MCSE in 09/2001 (equivalent to Diploma level and in the list of accepted Vendor Certifications by ACS)

- Completed Cisco CCIE in 03/2003 (equivalent to Diploma level and in the list of accepted Vendor Certifications by ACS)

- Work experience: 12 years from 07/2001 to 07/2013 as Network and Systems Engineer

- I would use MCSE for skill assessment but I'm concerning about when the Skill Employment Date starts? if they cut down 5 years due to qualification below bachelor (MCSE=below bachelor) then I would not get enough work experience for point I need, if they consider my bachelor (economics) then 4 years will be cut and I still have chance to get enough point (12 years - 4 years = 8 years = 15 points)

Is anybody in the same case? Please help me.


----------



## shyam

deepajose said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I received my positive assessment today. They dint recognize my first 2 years of experience.. ...


Hi Jose,

That's very disappointing news  . You have BCA and MCA both in ICT, then why did they reduce your 2 years of experience??


Thats really sad....................


----------



## jayptl

hey shyam

U must say he is lucky that in his case only 2 yr deduction.. otherwise majority got 4 yr


----------



## shyam

vindvg said:


> Thanks Shyam for your quick reply.
> 
> Please let me know how to merge the pdf documents, if you know.


Its the option available in the scanner. When you scan your pages, you just click on add pages instead of scanning the next page as a whole new document. This way the PDF would have all the pages of your deree.


----------



## cool_nax

shyam said:


> Its the option available in the scanner. When you scan your pages, you just click on add pages instead of scanning the next page as a whole new document. This way the PDF would have all the pages of your deree.


If you have seperate copy of pdf files then you can use this tool to merge the pdf files.
FoxyUtils MergePDF - Merge PDF Files Online for Free


----------



## shyam

jayptl said:


> hey shyam
> 
> U must say he is lucky that in his case only 2 yr deduction.. otherwise majority got 4 yr


Yes Jay,

I agree. One way he is lucky. Compared to other unlucky guys he is better off.


----------



## ltrifonov

bokembo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> with regard to work experience, I've read Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants on ACS website and found this:
> 
> Skilled Employment Date
> 
> 1. The date specified for skilled employment for a Bachelor or above, not relevant to the ANZSCO, is upon completion of 4 years experience. For a relevant degree, it is either 2 years in the past 10 years or 4 years in any time period, whichever is earlier.
> 
> 2. For qualifications below a Bachelor, 5 years in the past 10 years and 6 years in any time period.
> 
> 3. If the date specified for skilled employment is earlier than the completion of the qualification; the date will be noted as the completion date of the qualification. In this case, the date specified for skilled employment cannot be earlier than the completion date of the qualification.
> 
> 4. If the applicant has multiple qualifications, the date will be based on whichever result is the earliest date.
> 
> My case:
> 
> - Completed Bachelor degree in economics in 03/2001 (not ICT-related and not relevant to ANZSCO as above)
> 
> - Completed Microsoft MCSE in 09/2001 (equivalent to Diploma level and in the list of accepted Vendor Certifications by ACS)
> 
> - Completed Cisco CCIE in 03/2003 (equivalent to Diploma level and in the list of accepted Vendor Certifications by ACS)
> 
> - Work experience: 12 years from 07/2001 to 07/2013 as Network and Systems Engineer
> 
> - I would use MCSE for skill assessment but I'm concerning about when the Skill Employment Date starts? if they cut down 5 years due to qualification below bachelor (MCSE=below bachelor) then I would not get enough work experience for point I need, if they consider my bachelor (economics) then 4 years will be cut and I still have chance to get enough point (12 years - 4 years = 8 years = 15 points)
> 
> Is anybody in the same case? Please help me.


Hi, l'm in the same situation, with almost the same time periods. However, my ACS assessment is from last year. Now I'm in the final stage, awaiting grant (or reject) for my visa. For your education to be recognized, you have to apply for VETASSESS assessment separately.


----------



## bokembo

ltrifonov said:


> Hi, l'm in the same situation, with almost the same time periods. However, my ACS assessment is from last year. Now I'm in the final stage, awaiting grant (or reject) for my visa. For your education to be recognized, you have to apply for VETASSESS assessment separately.


Hi ltrifonov,

Thanks for your quick response!

Can you please give me the detail? You mean I have to do 2 seperate assessments? VETASSESS first then ACS? VETASSESS for non-ICT bachelor degree and ACS for MCSE? And then how to link the result of two assessment together and ACS gives me the skill employment as expected?

And in your case, how ACS deduct your work experience year?


----------



## ltrifonov

bokembo said:


> Hi ltrifonov,
> 
> Thanks for your quick response!
> 
> Can you please give me the detail? You mean I have to do 2 seperate assessments? VETASSESS first then ACS? VETASSESS for non-ICT bachelor degree and ACS for MCSE? And then how to link the result of two assessment together and ACS gives me the skill employment as expected?
> 
> And in your case, how ACS deduct your work experience year?


Hi, sorry typing from my phone, which isn't quite comfortable.
You have to apply for "point test advise" with VETASSESS, because ACS will not assess your bachelor at all. You can do the both assessments at the same time. Then, when apply for visa, you will provide both results to DIAC,
First One for your educational points, and the other one for your work exerience. My MCITP was enough for ACS to not ask for any project reports, although I've applied for RPL.

Hope this helps.


----------



## akshat13

ashhegde said:


> I know your English is really weak and am not even sure who you are replying to.. but check your spelling man!


Hey Ash, 
It seems it was a typo error from Jayptl. Pls ignore. But he was replying to you only. 
Being a senior expat we should respect him...


----------



## ltrifonov

ltrifonov said:


> Hi, sorry typing from my phone, which isn't quite comfortable.
> You have to apply for "point test advise" with VETASSESS, because ACS will not assess your bachelor at all. You can do the both assessments at the same time. Then, when apply for visa, you will provide both results to DIAC,
> First One for your educational points, and the other one for your work exerience. My MCITP was enough for ACS to not ask for any project reports, although I've applied for RPL.
> 
> Hope this helps.


To add, ACS did not deduct anything from my experience, as my result was issued last December. Anyway, regardless of ACS deduction, DIAC has the final word. The DIAC rules states, that to be recognised, System Administrator experience must be after the bachelor level. 

That's why you should get a point test advice, as a proof that your experience is AFTER bachelor level, and in same time for education points. DIAC will take the final decision, not ACS.

The other reasonable question is, whether VETASSESS will assess your bachelor degree as comparable to AQF Bachelor, which is essential for all above.

Hope this helps


----------



## Vincentluf

deepajose said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I received my positive assessment today. They dint recognize my first 2 years of experience.. ...



Congrats deepajose, were these 2yrs before/during/after your degree?


----------



## msaeed

jayptl said:


> Hi all
> 
> I got july info from my MARA agent saying that
> 
> DIAC only accepts ACS skilled date... if u claim totally experience it leads to waste $4000 altogether....of visa process..


Dear What will happen in my case, Kindly see if you can help or ask any one for help as my case is totally different and confusing...I have no idea what to doo..

ACS have assessed me deemed as skilled from May 2005 but my BS degree completion date is January 2008...in this case should I claim experience after Jan 2008 as skilled or on my own should I proactively cut two years after my BS degree for being counted as skilled..Below is what mentioned in my ACS assessment letter..

Your Bachelor of Science in Computer Science completed January 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.

The following employment after May 2005 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 05/03 - 07/07 (4yrs 2mths)
Position: System Administrator

Dates: 08/07 - 03/13 (5yrs 7mths)
Position: Senior System Engineer


----------



## msaeed

ACS have assessed me deemed as skilled from May 2005 but my BS degree completion date is January 2008...in this case should I claim experience after Jan 2008 as skilled or on my own should I proactively cut two years after my BS degree for being counted as skilled..Below is what mentioned in my ACS assessment letter..

Your Bachelor of Science in Computer Science completed January 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.

The following employment after May 2005 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 05/03 - 07/07 (4yrs 2mths)
Position: System Administrator

Dates: 08/07 - 03/13 (5yrs 7mths)
Position: Senior System Engineer


----------



## Sunlight11

msaeed said:


> Dear What will happen in my case, Kindly see if you can help or ask any one for help as my case is totally different and confusing...I have no idea what to doo..
> 
> ACS have assessed me deemed as skilled from May 2005 but my BS degree completion date is January 2008...in this case should I claim experience after Jan 2008 as skilled or on my own should I proactively cut two years after my BS degree for being counted as skilled..Below is what mentioned in my ACS assessment letter..
> 
> Your Bachelor of Science in Computer Science completed January 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> The following employment after May 2005 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 05/03 - 07/07 (4yrs 2mths)
> Position: System Administrator
> 
> Dates: 08/07 - 03/13 (5yrs 7mths)
> Position: Senior System Engineer


Hello,
The problem is, Australia Immigration sets an entry point, for most of the IT jobs this Entry is AFTER Bachelor.

So, your CO may overlook it as ACS says you are skilled BEFORE this point, but I doubt it.... Its risky to claim Points before Grad due to that DIAC Entry Point.

You've to take a considerable chance in this...


----------



## Sunlight11

msaeed said:


> ACS have assessed me deemed as skilled from May 2005 but my BS degree completion date is January 2008...in this case should I claim experience after Jan 2008 as skilled or on my own should I proactively cut two years after my BS degree for being counted as skilled..Below is what mentioned in my ACS assessment letter..
> 
> Your Bachelor of Science in Computer Science completed January 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> The following employment after May 2005 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 05/03 - 07/07 (4yrs 2mths)
> Position: System Administrator
> 
> Dates: 08/07 - 03/13 (5yrs 7mths)
> Position: Senior System Engineer



Well making an addition to my previous post, I have answered something else I guess...

Anyway As per your original question, you can readily claim experience AFTER GRAD.


----------



## captain_hoomi

msaeed said:


> ACS have assessed me deemed as skilled from May 2005 but my BS degree completion date is January 2008...in this case should I claim experience after Jan 2008 as skilled or on my own should I proactively cut two years after my BS degree for being counted as skilled..Below is what mentioned in my ACS assessment letter..
> 
> Your Bachelor of Science in Computer Science completed January 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> The following employment after May 2005 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 05/03 - 07/07 (4yrs 2mths)
> Position: System Administrator
> 
> Dates: 08/07 - 03/13 (5yrs 7mths)
> Position: Senior System Engineer


congrats buddy, I'm so glad to see ACS has considered your work experiences prior to your bachelor. that's great indeed!


----------



## bokembo

ltrifonov said:


> To add, ACS did not deduct anything from my experience, as my result was issued last December. Anyway, regardless of ACS deduction, DIAC has the final word. The DIAC rules states, that to be recognised, System Administrator experience must be after the bachelor level.
> 
> That's why you should get a point test advice, as a proof that your experience is AFTER bachelor level, and in same time for education points. DIAC will take the final decision, not ACS.
> 
> The other reasonable question is, whether VETASSESS will assess your bachelor degree as comparable to AQF Bachelor, which is essential for all above.
> 
> Hope this helps


Your infor is so helpful!

BTW, if possible, can you disclose what major you studied at university? is it ICT-related or not? it's because my major is economics, totally unrelated to ICT


----------



## deepajose

Vincentluf said:


> Congrats deepajose, were these 2yrs before/during/after your degree?


It was after my Master's degree... They cut exactly 2 years.... Anyways waiting for DIAC update on new ACS rules..


----------



## deepajose

mandeeps said:


> Hi deepajose,
> 
> Plz post ur qualification and experience time lines
> 
> Thanks
> Mandeep


Master OF Computer Applications..Started work in 2006 as SE till 2008.. Then again 2010 to till date...


----------



## tobeaussie

devanand said:


> Hi Tobeaussie,
> 
> I have got my results on 10th May, and in the new format. I have an invite for 189 visa from 20th May. Do you insist that I should go ahead and lodge my visa application ???


Yes if you are okay with loosing 3060 dollars in case there is a restriction and all of your skilled experience perfectly matches DIAC policies and you will be able to defend what you have claimed directly relating to DIAC policies.

If there is any confusion in DIAC policy also then there is trouble...


----------



## tobeaussie

tobeaussie said:


> Yes if you are okay with loosing 3060 dollars in case there is a restriction and all of your skilled experience perfectly matches DIAC policies and you will be able to defend what you have claimed directly relating to DIAC policies.
> 
> If there is any confusion in DIAC policy also then there is trouble...


I have got my results on 10th May, and in the new format. I have an invite for 189 visa from 20th May. Do you insist that I should go ahead and lodge my visa application ???[/quote]

Yes if you are okay with loosing 3060 dollars in case there is a rejection/withdrawal, however the chances of you going through looks good to me. Look I am no MARA agent so if you have opportunity then co tact one of them before taking a risk. Also more importantly make sure all of your skilled experience perfectly matches DIAC policies and you will be able to defend what you have claimed directly relating to DIAC policies so that at least you can defend against deliberate claim of points.

If there is any confusion in DIAC policy also then there is trouble...


----------



## mahendra.kadwa

ashhegde said:


> hey Mr Gay oops Jay, I wouldn't dream ( read nightmare) of teaching you English. Even if you are commenting on general threads, try and keep it real!!!
> 
> Am not trying to be smart, coz i already am, and sorry am not your buddy, dont patronize me!~



Hi Guys,

I would like to request you all to behave properly with each other. Please don't try to hurt others by any means! Be a human!


----------



## #trigger

Vincentluf said:


> Hi Trigger,
> 
> This will depend on your degree whether it is related or not to the nominated occupation and also deduction will be made during the time you are working in your nomimated occupation. It can be 2 or 4 years


Looking at the deduction happening for non-relevant experience, should I change my code to developer prog. from analyst prog., since I started off as developer and gradually moved to lead position. In addition, I have relevant degree as well - engineering in computer science.


----------



## Chetu

#trigger said:


> Looking at the deduction happening for non-relevant experience, should I change my code to developer prog. from analyst prog., since I started off as developer and gradually moved to lead position. In addition, I have relevant degree as well - engineering in computer science.


Yes , that should be one's strategy : to salvage as much experience as one can , by using the right job code .


----------



## #trigger

Chetu said:


> Yes , that should be one's strategy : to salvage as much experience as one can , by using the right job code .


Yeah that should be the idea.. but since my current role is more related to analyst role, I should be choosing that rather than developer from where I started off. Also, will this job code affect the future job, as I could fit in either of these roles.


----------



## deepajose

Hello All,

Can you please paste DIAC contact email-id here? I searched the website but couldnt find


----------



## Chetu

On a completely different note ; a good read and a great write-up : https://medium.com/this-happened-to-me/a1ba4aec950 . 

Thought I would share that here as we all are on the verge of embarking a new, uncertain and interesting chapter of our lives


----------



## jojo

I'm deleting all of the childish posts - pointless, childless and ridiculous. Please spell correctly and dont use text speak - no one understands it - even those who use english as their first language havent a clue what you're on about!

Jo


----------



## Sunlight11

Mod seems angry !!


----------



## ind2oz

Sunlight11 said:


> Mod seems angry !!


Ha ha. After all he has a point. The incident makes us understand that one has be more sensible while posting. Typo errors can be disastrous.


----------



## Sunlight11

ind2oz said:


> Ha ha. After all he has a point. The incident makes us understand that one has be more sensible while posting. Typo errors can be disastrous.


   That Was one of a TYPO ERR to remember !


----------



## eva-aus1

Anyone got ACS results ..who applied on or after April 25 th?


----------



## mahendra.kadwa

eva-aus1 said:


> Anyone got ACS results ..who applied on or after April 25 th?


I got it on 13th June.


----------



## Vincentluf

mahendra.kadwa said:


> I got it on 13th June.



Hi Mahendra,

When you applied exactly?


----------



## ind2oz

Vincentluf said:


> Hi Mahendra,
> 
> When you applied exactly?


He did apply on 26-Mar-2013

Dear Vincentluf,

kindly update your data on

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc#gid=0


----------



## sunnybansal1983

anujmalhotra262 said:


> You can choose category as per roles and responsibilities performed by you and it can be any ( SE, Analyst prog, Developer Programmer etc) and yes 2 yrs will be deducted from your total experience as per the latest trend followed by ACS


Thanks a lot for the info. 

I have got below responsibilities from my previous and current organizations in Emp ref letters:-
•	Requirements Gathering: Gathering requirements from clients and understanding their needs to come up with robust technical solutions.
•	Design: Involved in solution designed from high level to low level. Prepared design diagrams and models. Understanding technology limitation and coming up with technical design.
•	Development: Developed Interfaces/Frameworks efficiently and helped in improving the code quality by doing code reviews.
•	Technical Documentation: Writing Functional design documents and low level design documents.
•	Testing/Maintenance: Coordinating Integration testing with end system users and fixing any issues found during the testing.
•	Go live Support: Providing Production support by monitoring the applications and analysing the issues to find the Root cause of issues. 
•	Change request and issues: Assisted in resolution of issues and corrected project variances as and when necessary.
•	Experience in SDLC, Waterfall software development methodologies.

Which category ANZSCO code you feel is correct for ACS assessment?


----------



## SunnyK

sunnybansal1983 said:


> Thanks a lot for the info.
> 
> I have got below responsibilities from my previous and current organizations in Emp ref letters:-
> •	Requirements Gathering: Gathering requirements from clients and understanding their needs to come up with robust technical solutions.
> •	Design: Involved in solution designed from high level to low level. Prepared design diagrams and models. Understanding technology limitation and coming up with technical design.
> •	Development: Developed Interfaces/Frameworks efficiently and helped in improving the code quality by doing code reviews.
> •	Technical Documentation: Writing Functional design documents and low level design documents.
> •	Testing/Maintenance: Coordinating Integration testing with end system users and fixing any issues found during the testing.
> •	Go live Support: Providing Production support by monitoring the applications and analysing the issues to find the Root cause of issues.
> •	Change request and issues: Assisted in resolution of issues and corrected project variances as and when necessary.
> •	Experience in SDLC, Waterfall software development methodologies.
> 
> Which category ANZSCO code you feel is correct for ACS assessment?




I would prefer to lodge application as an Analyst Programmer based on above roles and responsibilities,..


----------



## shyam

Hi All,

To a surprise to me, my application status has changed to In Progress today. Not sure what does it mean, because its been 102 days since i have sent my application and 82 days since i have sent my additional documents.

Hope i get soon.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc&usp=sharing


----------



## Harish2013

shyam said:


> Hi All,
> 
> To a surprise to me, my application status has changed to In Progress today.


Hello,
This means you will get your result in 2 days.


----------



## prathapkb

i got my letter today. Its not allowing to copy to paste it here.. how you guys do..


----------



## cooluno

prathapkb said:


> i got my letter today. Its not allowing to copy to paste it here.. how you guys do..


Hi prathapkb,
When did you apply??


----------



## Harish2013

prathapkb said:


> i got my letter today. Its not allowing to copy to paste it here.. how you guys do..


If using Gmail, you could check the pdf file online, then you can copy n paste.
Also, you could use screen capture, then remove sensitive information., then attach it to the forum


----------



## Vincentluf

prathapkb said:


> i got my letter today. Its not allowing to copy to paste it here.. how you guys do..


hi, when you applied?


----------



## prathapkb

i am not able to do copy and paste at this time. 

i hv applied on 1-apr. got it today.. i totally had 11+ exp.. But they mentioned that i am skilled from Jun-2005. ACS dedducted 4 years ..It gives me 8 years..But I am loosing my australian experience as i hv 2+ years exp in Australia in last 4 years.. I thougt i can claim 5 for this... but it seems i dont hv that option now..


----------



## cooluno

prathapkb said:


> i am not able to do copy and paste at this time.
> 
> i hv applied on 1-apr. got it today.. i totally had 11+ exp.. But they mentioned that i am skilled from Jun-2005. ACS dedducted 4 years ..It gives me 8 years..But I am loosing my australian experience as i hv 2+ years exp in Australia in last 4 years.. I thougt i can claim 5 for this... but it seems i dont hv that option now..



Do you mean you had australian experience in your FIRST 4 years??  I feel sorry for you then. Australian experience sure comes handy in this case.


----------



## Sunlight11

shyam said:


> Hi All,
> 
> To a surprise to me, my application status has changed to In Progress today. Not sure what does it mean, because its been 102 days since i have sent my application and 82 days since i have sent my additional documents.
> 
> Hope i get soon.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc&usp=sharing


102 Days !!  .. Anyway your case is done then, they are rechecking for a final time and will very soon mail you the assessment.


----------



## Harish2013

Hello,
Has anyone got 2631 ACS result after May-14-2013, and done the e-lodge and got visa granted so far?


----------



## nv_awesome

shyam said:


> Hi All,
> 
> To a surprise to me, my application status has changed to In Progress today. Not sure what does it mean, because its been 102 days since i have sent my application and 82 days since i have sent my additional documents.
> 
> Hope i get soon.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc&usp=sharing


My application is 90 days old now. was hoping to get something this week but looks like it might reach 3 figures !!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## prathapkb

prathapkb said:


> i am not able to do copy and paste at this time.
> 
> i hv applied on 1-apr. got it today.. i totally had 11+ exp.. But they mentioned that i am skilled from Jun-2005. ACS dedducted 4 years ..It gives me 8 years..But I am loosing my australian experience as i hv 2+ years exp in Australia in last 4 years.. I thougt i can claim 5 for this... but it seems i dont hv that option now..


Mates.. its last 4 years... not the first 4 years..


----------



## prathapkb

cooluno said:


> Do you mean you had australian experience in your FIRST 4 years??  I feel sorry for you then. Australian experience sure comes handy in this case.


my australian exp is in last 4 years.. its after jun-2005.. will it be possible to claim5 points if its part of 8 years..


----------



## Sunlight11

prathapkb said:


> my australian exp is in last 4 years.. its after jun-2005.. will it be possible to claim5 points if its part of 8 years..


Hi,
as you said *"skilled from Jun-2005"*,
You should be good to go From June 2005. Normally they deduct initial 2/4 Years.


----------



## prathapkb

Sunlight11 said:


> Hi,
> as you said *"skilled from Jun-2005"*,
> You should be good to go From June 2005. Normally they deduct initial 2/4 Years.


i hv 8 years from Jun-2005 to till date. I am eligible to claim 15 points. 

i also hv australia exp as part of this. Is it possible to claim 5 points for this. How is the process .Please suggest.


----------



## shaikjalal

Guys.. 

Pleased to inform you all, that i received my Review assessment results today.. and its as I expected.. can claim 5 points for exp.. It was quite a shock when i first got my results..as i couldnt claim 5 points for my 7+ yrs of exp, after an appeal and a review and changing my Nominated occupation.. finally ... finally.. I can claim 65 points.. now just waiting for Occ ceiling reset.. 1 July!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks for all your support and advise..


----------



## Sunlight11

prathapkb said:


> i hv 8 years from Jun-2005 to till date. I am eligible to claim 15 points.
> 
> i also hv australia exp as part of this. Is it possible to claim 5 points for this. How is the process .Please suggest.


Well would be helpful if you can post the content, take a screenshot and attach here if you can not copy the text from PDF.


----------



## Sunlight11

shaikjalal said:


> Guys..
> 
> Pleased to inform you all, that i received my Review assessment results today.. and its as I expected.. can claim 5 points for exp.. It was quite a shock when i first got my results..as i couldnt claim 5 points for my 7+ yrs of exp, after an appeal and a review and changing my Nominated occupation.. finally ... finally.. I can claim 65 points.. now just waiting for Occ ceiling reset.. 1 July!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for all your support and advise..


Great.. Congrats... can you update your record in the ACS google sheet ? Would've been helpful for us.


----------



## shaikjalal

Sunlight11 said:


> Great.. Congrats... can you update your record in the ACS google sheet ? Would've been helpful for us.


Where can i find this sheet..?


----------



## Sunlight11

shaikjalal said:


> Where can i find this sheet..?


Its here : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc#gid=0


----------



## kshah

I applied on 29th March, now today I am not able to login to the system to check my latest status! Does it mean that my result is on its way? Please let me know!


----------



## roposh

kshah said:


> I applied on 29th March, now today I am not able to login to the system to check my latest status! Does it mean that my result is on its way? Please let me know!


This is happening with everyone. I guess their server is down or something like that. Don't think it has anything to do with the results


----------



## Talha_

roposh said:


> This is happening with everyone. I guess their server is down or something like that. Don't think it has anything to do with the results


Same here, cant login!


----------



## nilwal

shaikjalal said:


> Guys..
> 
> Pleased to inform you all, that i received my Review assessment results today.. and its as I expected.. can claim 5 points for exp.. It was quite a shock when i first got my results..as i couldnt claim 5 points for my 7+ yrs of exp, after an appeal and a review and changing my Nominated occupation.. finally ... finally.. I can claim 65 points.. now just waiting for Occ ceiling reset.. 1 July!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for all your support and advise..


Can you give more details on what was the problem, why you were not able to claim those 5 pts and what did you appeal to ACS to claim those points?


----------



## nilwal

Anyone facing issues for ACS site? I am not able to login or reset my passwd.


----------



## SunnyK

nilwal said:


> Anyone facing issues for ACS site? I am not able to login or reset my passwd.


Same here.. not able to login.. I get password error though I give correct credentials.. and also it not allows to reset password... 

Might be the system is facing issues!!!


----------



## anujmalhotra262

I am able to login.. Checked my status this morning... Stage 4.


----------



## arnav007

anujmalhotra262 said:


> I am able to login.. Checked my status this morning... Stage 4.


Same here, not able to login.


----------



## ind2oz

arnavsharma said:


> Same here, not able to login.


Guys this is the time for Annual maintenance in most of the AUS orgs. Even DIAC portal is off intermittently. This might go on till Jun 30th. 

So take a break and chill off...


----------



## wish

shaikjalal said:


> Guys..
> 
> Pleased to inform you all, that i received my Review assessment results today.. and its as I expected.. can claim 5 points for exp.. It was quite a shock when i first got my results..as i couldnt claim 5 points for my 7+ yrs of exp, after an appeal and a review and changing my Nominated occupation.. finally ... finally.. I can claim 65 points.. now just waiting for Occ ceiling reset.. 1 July!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for all your support and advise..


Hi bro,

How was ur first assessment? can u bit explain as was the code u applied and how many years they eat from youe work ex? 
review assessment code? and experience ?

thanks


----------



## shaikjalal

wish said:


> Hi bro,
> 
> How was ur first assessment? can u bit explain as was the code u applied and how many years they eat from youe work ex?
> review assessment code? and experience ?
> 
> thanks


My first assessment was for system analyst, they reduced 2 yrs, and did not consider my 5 yrs of exp as it was not closely related to nominated occupation.
Then I made an appeal, which was turned down saying the job description needs to be 65% or more matching ANZSCO description and suggested i apply for Analyst programmer as nominated occupation, when i did, I got my desired experience ... just that it cost me lot more than it should..


----------



## anujmalhotra262

shaikjalal said:


> My first assessment was for system analyst, they reduced 2 yrs, and did not consider my 5 yrs of exp as it was not closely related to nominated occupation.
> Then I made an appeal, which was turned down saying the job description needs to be 65% or more matching ANZSCO description and suggested i apply for Analyst programmer as nominated occupation, when i did, I got my desired experience ... just that it cost me lot more than it should..



Hi,
How much extra you paid for it? and how much time it took for the complete assessment?


----------



## shyam

Guys,

Who got the result, can you please help us providing your details in the spreadsheet.
It helps many.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc&usp=sharing


----------



## shaikjalal

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Hi,
> How much extra you paid for it? and how much time it took for the complete assessment?


Original Assessment : 11 Mar - Result : 24 May (450Aud)
Appeal : 27th May - Result 29 May.. (355 Aud)
Review : 03 June - Result 24 June..(355 Aud)


----------



## wish

shaikjalal said:


> My first assessment was for system analyst, they reduced 2 yrs, and did not consider my 5 yrs of exp as it was not closely related to nominated occupation.
> Then I made an appeal, which was turned down saying the job description needs to be 65% or more matching ANZSCO description and suggested i apply for Analyst programmer as nominated occupation, when i did, I got my desired experience ... just that it cost me lot more than it should..


thanks,

So your 2nd assessment , have they deduct any exp? or they allow you to claim your full exp?


----------



## shyam

prathapkb said:


> i got my letter today. Its not allowing to copy to paste it here.. how you guys do..


Hi Pratap,

can you please provide more details on your case. Please help updating the same in the spreadsheet.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc&usp=sharing


----------



## shyam

nv_awesome said:


> My application is 90 days old now. was hoping to get something this week but looks like it might reach 3 figures !!:fingerscrossed:


It seems to me like they would count it as the first when you have sent your additional documents. And, this is for the people who have sent their documents in the early stage of their application.

If someone has sent their documents in the 12th week then it may not be the case.

However, it seems like the applications that fall in 12th week seems to be worked on high priority. And it looks like the ACS is not picking up the most of the applications unless they fall in 12th weeks.


----------



## prathapkb

Please find my results below. they considerd past 8 years( from jun 2005)as my expe which i hope gives me 15 points. but i do have 2 years of australia experience as part of this . can i claim additional 5 points for my australia experiene . Please advise.

---------------------------------------------------
Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the
ANZSCO Code.
Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
Your Master of Science (Computer Science) from xxxxxx University completed
August 2001 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in
computing
Your Bachelor of Science from xxxxxxxxxxx completed April 1999 has been
assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
The following employment after June 2005 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 02/02 - 06/06 (4yrs 4mths)
Position: Senior Software Engineer
Employer: xxxxxxxxxxxxx
Country: INDIA
Dates: 06/06 - 03/13 (6yrs 9mths)
Position:/ Software Consultant
Employer: xxxxxxxxxx
Country: INDIA


----------



## shyam

prathapkb said:


> i hv 8 years from Jun-2005 to till date. I am eligible to claim 15 points.
> 
> i also hv australia exp as part of this. Is it possible to claim 5 points for this. How is the process .Please suggest.


Whatever the experience comes after the specific ACS mentioned date is what considered as your experience. And if you Australian experience comes in these 8 Years then you are well and good to claim points for this experience.

Please post the ACS result information so that it can be of more help in understanding you case.


----------



## prathapkb

shyam said:


> Whatever the experience comes after the specific ACS mentioned date is what considered as your experience. And if you Australian experience comes in these 8 Years then you are well and good to claim points for this experience.
> 
> Please post the ACS result information so that it can be of more help in understanding you case.


i posted above. Please check..


----------



## cooluno

prathapkb said:


> i posted above. Please check..


but ACS did not mark any of your experience as being in Australia!! Maybe you should contact them and ask them to re-issue your letter, marking the experience in Australia separately. They should do that. Else, it will be bigger discussion with your CO during the actual application process.


----------



## shyam

prathapkb said:


> i posted above. Please check..


Thanks.

But nothing mentions in the assessment letter as the experience you have it in Australia. I guess you should be getting a separate letter from your employer to issue them the reference or experience letter that has your tenure of working in Australia. It should be ok then to use those to support your australian experience.

Once you have the reference/experience that refers to your Australian experience then you should be good to claim the points. Check with your MARA agent if you have any.


----------



## Sunlight11

prathapkb said:


> Please find my results below. they considerd past 8 years( from jun 2005)as my expe which i hope gives me 15 points. but i do have 2 years of australia experience as part of this . can i claim additional 5 points for my australia experiene . Please advise.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the
> ANZSCO Code.
> Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
> Your Master of Science (Computer Science) from xxxxxx University completed
> August 2001 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in
> computing
> Your Bachelor of Science from xxxxxxxxxxx completed April 1999 has been
> assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> The following employment after June 2005 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
> level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Dates: 02/02 - 06/06 (4yrs 4mths)
> Position: Senior Software Engineer
> Employer: xxxxxxxxxxxxx
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 06/06 - 03/13 (6yrs 9mths)
> Position:/ Software Consultant
> Employer: xxxxxxxxxx
> Country: INDIA


You can safely claim work points in EOI From June 2005, your ACS letter is pretty alright. However, as you are concerned about your Australian Experience, BUT if those experience are in First Four years that they've deducted, then I afraid it'll be too risky to claim points for those.

As there is no mention of Australian Work Experience in the letter, it is not safe in my opinion to claim points based on that even if you had worked in Australia as part of your company in later years (In that case, this should've been mentioned when you submitted you papers for ACS).


----------



## shyam

Sunlight11 said:


> You can safely claim work points in EOI From June 2005, your ACS letter is pretty alright. However, as you are concerned about your Australian Experience, BUT if those experience are in First Four years that they've deducted, then I afraid it'll be too risky to claim points for those.
> 
> As there is no mention of Australian Work Experience in the letter, it is not safe in my opinion to claim points based on that even if you had worked in Australia as part of your company in later years (In that case, this should've been mentioned when you submitted you papers for ACS).


I Agree.

But, i guess ACS has done its job by assessing the experience. Now it should be his job to prove that he had that experience in Australia.

Just getting the experience/reference letters from the Australian managers should do in this case.

I believe, he should be ok in claiming the points, but on condition that he has the reference letter from the Australian work counterparts.


----------



## Sunlight11

shyam said:


> I Agree.
> 
> But, i guess ACS has done its job by assessing the experience. Now it should be his job to prove that he had that experience in Australia.
> 
> Just getting the experience/reference letters from the Australian managers should do in this case.
> 
> I believe, he should be ok in claiming the points, but on condition that he has the reference letter from the Australian work counterparts.


Yes may be that can do the job as well, but he needs to explain nicely this thing to his Case Officer As Soon As he is assigned one.


----------



## prathapkb

Sunlight11 said:


> Yes may be that can do the job as well, but he needs to explain nicely this thing to his Case Officer As Soon As he is assigned one.


I do have aus pay stubs, bank st, and paygs along with entry/exit date in passport.. do you think will it be sufficeint. i can get reference letter from my org as well..

Second queston : how many points can i claim for my exp . 

will it be 15 or 20 if i prove my australia exp for 1+ years out of 8 years ( from jun 2005). i am little confused with this letter.


----------



## shyam

prathapkb said:


> I do have aus pay stubs, bank st, and paygs along with entry/exit date in passport.. do you think will it be sufficeint. i can get reference letter from my org as well..
> 
> Second queston : how many points can i claim for my exp .
> 
> will it be 15 or 20 if i prove my australia exp for 1+ years out of 8 years ( from jun 2005). i am little confused with this letter.


Get a letter from Australian managers. It will do a lot in your case.

You should be claiming 20 in total
8 Yrs experience: 15 Points
1 Australian experience: 5 Points
Total 20.


----------



## shyam

Info for someone who need.
I am able to login to ACS website now.


----------



## anw.jaff

Congrats Rajn..... it seems the average wait period is between 2 -3 months.......


All the best for further processing.....


----------



## FerFrizzo

Guys,

Will ACS skill assessment change after 1st of July? I'm almost done with the RPL report and want to know if something changed, so then I can apply in my documents.

Cheers from Brazil!!


----------



## svspavan

Hi All,

I am a new entrant into this forum.
I have applied for ACS Skill Assessment on 10th of April 2013 and am still awaiting the result. I have applied under the ANZSCO Code 261313. I would like suggestions from you on when I could expect a response from the ACS on my application.

My application is currently with Assessor in the 4th Stage of assessment.

Thanks everyone.

Regards,
Pavan Kumar


----------



## Vincentluf

svspavan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a new entrant into this forum.
> I have applied for ACS Skill Assessment on 10th of April 2013 and am still awaiting the result. I have applied under the ANZSCO Code 261313. I would like suggestions from you on when I could expect a response from the ACS on my application.
> 
> My application is currently with Assessor in the 4th Stage of assessment.
> 
> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Regards,
> Pavan Kumar



hi Pravan,

i believe you can expect a result by next week. cross fingers

cheers 
Vincent


----------



## svspavan

Thanks for an immediate response, Has any one who has applied around the same time got a response of late?


----------



## Vincentluf

svspavan said:


> Thanks for an immediate response, Has any one who has applied around the same time got a response of late?


not sure...


----------



## depende

svspavan said:


> Thanks for an immediate response, Has any one who has applied around the same time got a response of late?


I applied for ACS Skill Assessment on 9th of April 2013 and still awaiting the result....:ranger:


----------



## shyam

Hi,

Anyone here had 
B-tech : ECE
Masters: Australian Masters ICT major

and got their experience assessed?


----------



## shyam

svspavan said:


> Thanks for an immediate response, Has any one who has applied around the same time got a response of late?


Hi Pavan,

You can check the status in the spreadsheet.
Please update your details too in the sheet.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc&usp=sharing

thanks.


----------



## Bokya

depende said:


> I applied for ACS Skill Assessment on 9th of April 2013 and still awaiting the result....:ranger:


I have applied on 15th April


----------



## lucyyang

*how many years experience deduction in ANZSCO 135112*

I applied for ACS as ICT Project Manager - ANZSCO 135112.(in the 5th of June)
I am worried about that I would get 8 years of experience in ANZSCO 135112.

Is there anyone who will anticipate my ACS result in the following case?

Educational Background
Mar. 1990 – Feb. 1993 : Bachelor degree in Mathematics
Feb. 2001: MCSE license. 

Career
Apr. 2012 – Present : (1 year) : ICT Project Manager 
Mar. 2009 – Apr. 2012 (3 years): ICT Project Manager 
Feb. 2004 – Feb. 2008 (4 years): ICT Project Manager 
Feb. 2000 – Feb. 2004 (4 years): Software Engineer 
Aug. 1997 – Feb. 2000 (2 years 6months): Software Engineer 
Dec. 1996 – Aug. 1997 (9 month): Software Engineer


----------



## shyam

shyam said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone here had
> B-tech : ECE
> Masters: Australian Masters ICT major
> 
> and got their experience assessed?


Anyone with Australian qualifications got their total experience got Assessed?


----------



## divyap

Hope the EOI system remains the same after july 1st too.. 

If it does, then the following might help... 

Write to ACS, asking how much of your employment years is 
1. Relevant
2. Skilled


For this they wil reply that all of your experience years is relevant to the job code but the experience only after the deeming date is skilled. 

Now just save that email reply from ACS.(very imp for future reference).

Then go to EOI, here it will only ask whether experience is relevant or not and it wont ask if it's skilled or un-skilled. 

Thats it... Now you have a way to claim points for your entire experience. Bingo..

It's vey simple guys.. 

If a job/exp is not relevant to the code, then ACS wont assess the same. 

Here every employment mentioned in your ACS evaluation result pdf is relevant and relevant experience is what DIAC is looking for through the existing EOI... 

Skilled or not skilled is a different debate and if you can fight to prove that your job is skilled, then dont hold back for anything.. Go ahead and be brave and you can be successful in claiming points.


----------



## Harish2013

divyap said:


> Hope the EOI system remains the same after july 1st too..
> 
> If it does, then the following might help...
> 
> Write to ACS, asking how much of your employment years is
> 1. Relevant
> 2. Skilled
> 
> 
> For this they wil reply that all of your experience years is relevant to the job code but the experience only after the deeming date is skilled.
> 
> Now just save that email reply from ACS.(very imp for future reference).
> 
> Then go to EOI, here it will only ask whether experience is relevant or not and it wont ask if it's skilled or un-skilled.
> 
> Thats it... Now you have a way to claim points for your entire experience. Bingo..


Hi Divyap,
I just did as you said, but i got the reply from ACS as following:

"The date that you have listed is the date that your employment experience meets the ACS requirements to be deemed as skilled. The experience prior to that was required to be considered skilled."

anda:


----------



## wish

any ACS today?

i applies on 31 Mar but still with assessor .
Waiting long long long long......................


----------



## whirled

Let's all hope that after July everything will be back to normal (no 2years deduction)


----------



## Vincentluf

whirled said:


> Let's all hope that after July everything will be back to normal (no 2years deduction)


hi whirled, i'm afraid but this is the new rule of ACS so it will be same after 1st July.


----------



## jayptl

Hi guys

Recently I got news from MY MARA agent that if anyone have 2 skill assessment valid... recently, only newly ACS is approved.....


----------



## Harish2013

jayptl said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Recently I got news from MY MARA agent that if anyone have 2 skill assessment valid... recently, only newly ACS is approved.....


Hi Jayptl,
How about the case that one has 2 valid skill assessment under 2 different ANZSCO code? For example i have both skill assessment valid for 2611 and 2613. Both issued this month.


----------



## jayptl

hmmm

its hard to predict Harish about this dielmma,,, in EOI only one ref no needs to be mentioned??/

ACS approves both valid as skill migration,, but eoi only accepts one only.. I guess


----------



## nv_awesome

Hi All,

My ACS app status moved to "In progress" today. Its been exactly 3 months now. Hoping to get a mail from ACS soon !!


----------



## Harish2013

jayptl said:


> hmmm
> 
> its hard to predict Harish about this dielmma,,, in EOI only one ref no needs to be mentioned??/
> 
> ACS approves both valid as skill migration,, but eoi only accepts one only.. I guess


Yes, i submitted multiple EOIs for each.


----------



## Harish2013

nv_awesome said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My ACS app status moved to "In progress" today. Its been exactly 3 months now. Hoping to get a mail from ACS soon !!


You will get your result in 2 days, normally will be tomorrow.


----------



## SunnyK

Harish2013 said:


> You will get your result in 2 days, normally will be tomorrow.


When did you apply??


----------



## Sunlight11

nv_awesome said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My ACS app status moved to "In progress" today. Its been exactly 3 months now. Hoping to get a mail from ACS soon !!


Congrats, Do you have your details on the spreadsheet ? If not can you pls add ?

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc#gid=0


----------



## nv_awesome

SunnyK said:


> When did you apply??


I submitted on March 27, 2013..


----------



## nv_awesome

Harish2013 said:


> You will get your result in 2 days, normally will be tomorrow.


Is it?? ... Let's see tomorrow... shocker news awaiting i guess !!:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## nv_awesome

Sunlight11 said:


> Congrats, Do you have your details on the spreadsheet ? If not can you pls add ?
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc#gid=0


No. I haven't. Will do it asap


----------



## shyam

nv_awesome said:


> Is it?? ... Let's see tomorrow... shocker news awaiting i guess !!:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


I expected the same and woke up at 6 am today, which was unusual time for me and could not sleep later on for obvious reason. 

Opened up my mail and ACS website with great anxiety, apprehension, dismay and distress..  but to see nothing else other than In Progress.

My application status changed to In Progress yesterday. Got a few more hours of terrific wait for the ACS result letter.


----------



## askchennai

I applied for ACS on April 1st and still the staus is "with Assessor". Planning to send an email to ACS asking for status. Since ACS changed the rule after I applied for Skill assessment, I have to go for a review to include my first 2 years expericance (they will exlude that anyway : since I am Computer science graduate ).


----------



## wish

jayptl said:


> hmmm
> 
> its hard to predict Harish about this dielmma,,, in EOI only one ref no needs to be mentioned??/
> 
> ACS approves both valid as skill migration,, but eoi only accepts one only.. I guess


Hi Harish,

How about ur two assessment? should u able to claim your full of ur experience? or did they deduct few years from it? 
I am waiting for my acs which i applied on 31 Mar. i expect the deduction on it.. but just want to have bit hope if i redo it can claim my 5 years of expereience


----------



## deepajose

shyam said:


> I expected the same and woke up at 6 am today, which was unusual time for me and could not sleep later on for obvious reason.
> 
> Opened up my mail and ACS website with great anxiety, apprehension, dismay and distress..  but to see nothing else other than In Progress.
> 
> My application status changed to In Progress yesterday. Got a few more hours of terrific wait for the ACS result letter.


You are almost there buddy..Relax.. and Best Of luck..


----------



## shyam

deepajose said:


> You are almost there buddy..Relax.. and Best Of luck..


Guys,

I can see Case Finalised in my status.
Now i am waiting for the mail from my agent.
Nervous


----------



## Chetu

divyap said:


> Hope the EOI system remains the same after july 1st too..
> 
> If it does, then the following might help...
> 
> Write to ACS, asking how much of your employment years is
> 1. Relevant
> 2. Skilled
> 
> 
> For this they wil reply that all of your experience years is relevant to the job code but the experience only after the deeming date is skilled.
> 
> Now just save that email reply from ACS.(very imp for future reference).
> 
> Then go to EOI, here it will only ask whether experience is relevant or not and it wont ask if it's skilled or un-skilled.
> 
> Thats it... Now you have a way to claim points for your entire experience. Bingo..


You might want to look up "skilled employment" which is what DIAC , too , says you can claim points for . Information or lack of it thereof on the EOI page itself cannot be taken as a conclusive deduction on how we can play the system  . 

In any case , DIAC would come up with clear-cut definitions come 1st July .


----------



## Chetu

askchennai said:


> I applied for ACS on April 1st and still the staus is "with Assessor". Planning to send an email to ACS asking for status. Since ACS changed the rule after I applied for Skill assessment, I have to go for a review to include my first 2 years expericance (they will exlude that anyway : since I am Computer science graduate ).


I dont think a review will help you get the first two years of your experience. If that was the case a lot of others here would be doing the same , moreover , even if that worked , it would be downright extortion by ACS for the extra money , which I dont think DIAC or any immigration dept. would approve of . Be wise , read up rules before you would want to go and make your next move .

Good luck.


----------



## wish

shyam said:


> Guys,
> 
> I can see Case Finalised in my status.
> Now i am waiting for the mail from my agent.
> Nervous



When did u applied ?


----------



## nv_awesome

shyam said:


> Guys,
> 
> I can see Case Finalised in my status.
> Now i am waiting for the mail from my agent.
> Nervous


My status is also the same !!! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## shyam

wish said:


> When did u applied ?


I applied on 14th March and additional documents sent on 3rd April.
I guess it counts from the day we send any additional documents and that too if we have sent in the early days of our application.

you can check many others status and details in spreadsheet:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc&usp=sharing


----------



## shyam

nv_awesome said:


> My status is also the same !!! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Good luck to you too buddy. Not sure when the letter is received after the Status change. I have heard nothing from my agent yet.


----------



## balajism

*+ve assessment*

I've finally received my POSITIVE ACS assessment for 263111, thanks be to god and all your good wishes! 

Just a refresher of my situation:
-- Applied for 263111 assessment under ICT recent graduate, no experience
-- Applied 15th April 2013
-- Received +ve assessment today (25 Jun)
-- 28 yrs old
-- IELTS L 9, R 9, W 8, S 8.5. Overall 8.5
-- Master's degree in Aus 

I believe I get 70 points with the Aus study requirement, and so can submit EOI for the 189 visa. I don't think I'll qualify for the 190 as I don't have any relevant work experience (is that correct?).

Now, I'm stuck in a dilemma again. It's the end of June almost (25th) today. So if I submit the EOI today, what happens?

Because afaik, the new SOL will come into effect for 1 July 2013? Will I get the EOI evaluated for the month of June even if 263111 is removed from the list?

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!



shyam said:


> Good luck to you too buddy. Not sure when the letter is received after the Status change. I have heard nothing from my agent yet.


----------



## depende

balajism said:


> I've finally received my POSITIVE ACS assessment for 263111, thanks be to god and all your good wishes!
> 
> Just a refresher of my situation:
> -- Applied for 263111 assessment under ICT recent graduate, no experience
> -- Applied 15th April 2013
> -- Received +ve assessment today (25 Jun)
> -- 28 yrs old
> -- IELTS L 9, R 9, W 8, S 8.5. Overall 8.5
> -- Master's degree in Aus
> 
> I believe I get 70 points with the Aus study requirement, and so can submit EOI for the 189 visa. I don't think I'll qualify for the 190 as I don't have any relevant work experience (is that correct?).
> 
> Now, I'm stuck in a dilemma again. It's the end of June almost (25th) today. So if I submit the EOI today, what happens?
> 
> Because afaik, the new SOL will come into effect for 1 July 2013? Will I get the EOI evaluated for the month of June even if 263111 is removed from the list?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


Hi balajism

Which master's degree did you?
And in which university?
Because I'll start next year with my master in systems information.


----------



## vindvg

vindvg said:


> Thanks Shyam for your quick reply.
> 
> Please let me know how to merge the pdf documents, if you know.


Hi Shyam,

I have one more query. This XYZ is my current company and I am not able to get the reference letter from my manager. So can I get the letter from my colleague.


----------



## shyam

balajism said:


> I've finally received my POSITIVE ACS assessment for 263111, thanks be to god and all your good wishes!
> 
> Just a refresher of my situation:
> -- Applied for 263111 assessment under ICT recent graduate, no experience
> -- Applied 15th April 2013
> -- Received +ve assessment today (25 Jun)
> -- 28 yrs old
> -- IELTS L 9, R 9, W 8, S 8.5. Overall 8.5
> -- Master's degree in Aus
> 
> I believe I get 70 points with the Aus study requirement, and so can submit EOI for the 189 visa. I don't think I'll qualify for the 190 as I don't have any relevant work experience (is that correct?).
> 
> Now, I'm stuck in a dilemma again. It's the end of June almost (25th) today. So if I submit the EOI today, what happens?
> 
> Because afaik, the new SOL will come into effect for 1 July 2013? Will I get the EOI evaluated for the month of June even if 263111 is removed from the list?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


Congratulations!! 

From what i know you can definitely apply for 189 and you should be getting an invitation.
The eligibility for the 189 visa is as below:
Visa Criteria

In order to qualify for a Subclass 189 visa, you would need to:
Lodge an EOI and be invited by DIAC to apply
Meet the pass mark in the skilled migration points test - currently 60
Be aged between 18 and 49 inclusive
Pass Skills Assessment in an occupation on the relevant Skilled Occupations List
Have Competent English or higher (6 minimum in IELTS or holder of approved passports)
Meet health and character requirements
This option does not require sponsorship by a relative or State/Territory Government.

You should submit the EOI as soon as you meet the points criteria. The DIAC will pick your application once the Occupation is back in the list.

However, can you please let me know when you have completed your Masters?
I have done it in 2006 and have 4+ yrs of experience, do i come under ICT no experience category?

Any info is appreciated.


----------



## shyam

vindvg said:


> Hi Shyam,
> 
> I have one more query. This XYZ is my current company and I am not able to get the reference letter from my manager. So can I get the letter from my colleague.


Yes, you can get it. But make sure you get it on Company letter head or make third party Statutory Declaration.


----------



## mahendra.kadwa

vindvg said:


> Hi Shyam,
> 
> I have one more query. This XYZ is my current company and I am not able to get the reference letter from my manager. So can I get the letter from my colleague.


Hi Vindvg,

The letter from colleague will do, and that is what most of us do. Go ahead...


----------



## vindvg

shyam said:


> Yes, you can get it. But make sure you get it on Company letter head or make third party Statutory Declaration.


I am planning to get it from my colleague who is not my supervisor. is this fine?


----------



## shyam

vindvg said:


> I am planning to get it from my colleague who is not my supervisor. is this fine?


Yes Yes, will definitely do. That's what most of us do.


----------



## vindvg

shyam said:


> Yes Yes, will definitely do. That's what most of us do.


Thanks shyam.


----------



## nv_awesome

shyam said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> From what i know you can definitely apply for 189 and you should be getting an invitation.
> The eligibility for the 189 visa is as below:
> Visa Criteria
> 
> In order to qualify for a Subclass 189 visa, you would need to:
> Lodge an EOI and be invited by DIAC to apply
> Meet the pass mark in the skilled migration points test - currently 60
> Be aged between 18 and 49 inclusive
> Pass Skills Assessment in an occupation on the relevant Skilled Occupations List
> Have Competent English or higher (6 minimum in IELTS or holder of approved passports)
> Meet health and character requirements
> This option does not require sponsorship by a relative or State/Territory Government.
> 
> You should submit the EOI as soon as you meet the points criteria. The DIAC will pick your application once the Occupation is back in the list.
> 
> However, can you please let me know when you have completed your Masters?
> I have done it in 2006 and have 4+ yrs of experience, do i come under ICT no experience category?
> 
> Any info is appreciated.


Finally!!!! Positive News guys !!
I've finally received my POSITIVE ACS assessment for 261111. 

Your Bachelor of Technology from XXXXXXXXX completed April
2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing

The following employment after May 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 05/08 - 07/10 (2yrs 2mths)
Position: XXXXXXXX
Employer: XXXXXXXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 07/10 - 03/13 (2yrs 8mths)
Position: XXXXXX
Employer: XXXXXXX
Country: INDIA

The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.
Dates: 09/07 - 04/08 (0yrs 0mths)

Position: XXXXXXXX
Employer: XXXXXXXX
Country: INDIA

I'm planning to submit EOI asap. I've 65 points now...


----------



## mahendra.kadwa

Congratulations nv_awesome !


----------



## Chetu

nv_awesome said:


> Finally!!!! Positive News guys !!
> I've finally received my POSITIVE ACS assessment for 261111.
> 
> Your Bachelor of Technology from XXXXXXXXX completed April
> 2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> 
> The following employment after May 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
> level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 05/08 - 07/10 (2yrs 2mths)
> Position: XXXXXXXX
> Employer: XXXXXXXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 07/10 - 03/13 (2yrs 8mths)
> Position: XXXXXX
> Employer: XXXXXXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.
> Dates: 09/07 - 04/08 (0yrs 0mths)
> 
> Position: XXXXXXXX
> Employer: XXXXXXXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> I'm planning to submit EOI asap. I've 65 points now...


Congratulations!! How many years of skilled experience you have after may 2012 ?


----------



## ind2oz

askchennai said:


> I applied for ACS on April 1st and still the staus is "with Assessor". Planning to send an email to ACS asking for status. Since ACS changed the rule after I applied for Skill assessment, I have to go for a review to include my first 2 years expericance (they will exlude that anyway : since I am Computer science graduate ).


Buddy - I have already marked a mail, got a reply to wait till 12 weeks of application.


----------



## ind2oz

balajism said:


> I've finally received my POSITIVE ACS assessment for 263111, thanks be to god and all your good wishes!
> 
> Just a refresher of my situation:
> -- Applied for 263111 assessment under ICT recent graduate, no experience
> -- Applied 15th April 2013
> -- Received +ve assessment today (25 Jun)
> -- 28 yrs old
> -- IELTS L 9, R 9, W 8, S 8.5. Overall 8.5
> -- Master's degree in Aus
> 
> I believe I get 70 points with the Aus study requirement, and so can submit EOI for the 189 visa. I don't think I'll qualify for the 190 as I don't have any relevant work experience (is that correct?).
> 
> Now, I'm stuck in a dilemma again. It's the end of June almost (25th) today. So if I submit the EOI today, what happens?
> 
> Because afaik, the new SOL will come into effect for 1 July 2013? Will I get the EOI evaluated for the month of June even if 263111 is removed from the list?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


Balaji

Where is the question of 263111 being removed from the list. FYI its already in the list of SOL 2013-14


----------



## balajism

Thanks shyam!

I'm looking to submit the EOI asap, despite my confusion haha.

From what I understand, anyone with an Australian Masters can apply under ICT recent graduate category, there's no stipulation as to when you graduated. But that is only if you feel you do not want your experience assessed by the ACS, or because you do not have relevant experience. That was my case (I graduated in 2009), and I do not have relevant experience.

One thing to note - if you apply under ICT recent graduate, you won't get any points for the experience while submitting the EOI. I have enough points without that I believe.

For depende who asked - I did my Masters in IT-MBA degree from James Cook Uni.




shyam said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> From what i know you can definitely apply for 189 and you should be getting an invitation.
> The eligibility for the 189 visa is as below:
> Visa Criteria
> 
> In order to qualify for a Subclass 189 visa, you would need to:
> Lodge an EOI and be invited by DIAC to apply
> Meet the pass mark in the skilled migration points test - currently 60
> Be aged between 18 and 49 inclusive
> Pass Skills Assessment in an occupation on the relevant Skilled Occupations List
> Have Competent English or higher (6 minimum in IELTS or holder of approved passports)
> Meet health and character requirements
> This option does not require sponsorship by a relative or State/Territory Government.
> 
> You should submit the EOI as soon as you meet the points criteria. The DIAC will pick your application once the Occupation is back in the list.
> 
> However, can you please let me know when you have completed your Masters?
> I have done it in 2006 and have 4+ yrs of experience, do i come under ICT no experience category?
> 
> Any info is appreciated.


----------



## balajism

ind2oz said:


> Balaji
> 
> Where is the question of 263111 being removed from the list. FYI its already in the list of SOL 2013-14


OMG.

Shows how much I know!! I wasn't aware that the SOL for 2013-2014 had already been published  Thank you so much for that!! I can go ahead and submit the EOI without any confusion now. Thanks again!! You are my hero!!

PS - For anyone who's as ignorant as me (I don't think there's anyone lol), here's the link to the SOL 2013-2014 that comes into force 1 July 2013 Skilled Occupation List - 1 July 2013


----------



## nv_awesome

Chetu said:


> Congratulations!! How many years of skilled experience you have after may 2012 ?


I've 5 years and 2 months....


----------



## prathapkb

nv_awesome said:


> I've 5 years and 2 months....


can we claim like that ? or it shoudl be only from given skill date in ACS letter?


----------



## Sunlight11

nv_awesome said:


> I've 5 years and 2 months....


Congrats to you, BTW are you sure you can claim SKILLED work points ? Cause it says SKILLED AFTER MAY 2012.


----------



## devanand

tobeaussie said:


> I have got my results on 10th May, and in the new format. I have an invite for 189 visa from 20th May. Do you insist that I should go ahead and lodge my visa application ???


Yes if you are okay with loosing 3060 dollars in case there is a rejection/withdrawal, however the chances of you going through looks good to me. Look I am no MARA agent so if you have opportunity then co tact one of them before taking a risk. Also more importantly make sure all of your skilled experience perfectly matches DIAC policies and you will be able to defend what you have claimed directly relating to DIAC policies so that at least you can defend against deliberate claim of points.

If there is any confusion in DIAC policy also then there is trouble...[/QUOTE]

Thanks Tobeaussie,

I am beginning to think that I should go ahead and apply since there is no definite policy as yet. I have another question - Did you submit certified copies of all your offer letter, salary slip, form 16, etc. ... or does the color scan copy suffice.???


----------



## Harish2013

nv_awesome said:


> I've 5 years and 2 months....


Hi Awesome,
As i could see from your result letter, you have totally 4 years 10 month, then plus 3 months till now, you have totally 5 years 1 month.
------------
Dates: 05/08 - 07/10 (2yrs 2mths)
Position: XXXXXXXX
Employer: XXXXXXXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 07/10 - 03/13 (2yrs 8mths)
Position: XXXXXX
Employer: XXXXXXX
Country: INDIA
---------------


----------



## nv_awesome

Harish2013 said:


> Hi Awesome,
> As i could see from your result letter, you have totally 4 years 10 month, then plus 3 months till now, you have totally 5 years 1 month.
> ------------
> Dates: 05/08 - 07/10 (2yrs 2mths)
> Position: XXXXXXXX
> Employer: XXXXXXXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 07/10 - 03/13 (2yrs 8mths)
> Position: XXXXXX
> Employer: XXXXXXX
> Country: INDIA
> ---------------


ya harish.. tat's a typo !


----------



## lucyyang

I have a question.
I have a total 15 years of IT exerience(non it-major) 
and have worked as a project manager since 2004.(about 10 years)
in this case, I am wondering if ACS will deduct my experience from my project manger years.(e.g 10-6 = 4years)
or the experience since college graduation(15-6=9years)


----------



## shyam

balajism said:


> Thanks shyam!
> 
> I'm looking to submit the EOI asap, despite my confusion haha.
> 
> From what I understand, anyone with an Australian Masters can apply under ICT recent graduate category, there's no stipulation as to when you graduated. But that is only if you feel you do not want your experience assessed by the ACS, or because you do not have relevant experience. That was my case (I graduated in 2009), and I do not have relevant experience.
> 
> One thing to note - if you apply under ICT recent graduate, you won't get any points for the experience while submitting the EOI. I have enough points without that I believe.
> 
> For depende who asked - I did my Masters in IT-MBA degree from James Cook Uni.


Thanks Balaji.

I could see two types of application in ACS guidelines:

Recent Graduate of an Australian University	
Recent Graduate of an Australian University, wanting ICT experience considered

I think the second suits me. I have relevant experience so hoping for the best.

Thanks for the information dude.


----------



## tobeaussie

devanand said:


> Yes if you are okay with loosing 3060 dollars in case there is a rejection/withdrawal, however the chances of you going through looks good to me. Look I am no MARA agent so if you have opportunity then co tact one of them before taking a risk. Also more importantly make sure all of your skilled experience perfectly matches DIAC policies and you will be able to defend what you have claimed directly relating to DIAC policies so that at least you can defend against deliberate claim of points.
> 
> If there is any confusion in DIAC policy also then there is trouble...


Thanks Tobeaussie,

I am beginning to think that I should go ahead and apply since there is no definite policy as yet. I have another question - Did you submit certified copies of all your offer letter, salary slip, form 16, etc. ... or does the color scan copy suffice.???[/QUOTE]

No you do not need certification on those clotted scan is okay. As a matter of fact all coloured scan copies are accepted by DIAC meaning if every document you have is coloured you don't need certification at all...

All the best mate let god and luck be in your favor and other brave hearts


----------



## shyam

nv_awesome said:


> ya harish.. tat's a typo !


Hi Awesome,

But ACS has mentioned it as skilled only after May 2012 right, so i guess it does not work out to be 5 years in your case.

I doubt you can claim points for the experience before the date ACS has mentioned.


----------



## Harish2013

tobeaussie said:


> Thanks Tobeaussie,
> 
> All the best mate let god and luck be in your favor and other brave hearts


Hi tobeaussie,
May i ask you one question? As i see you got your ACS result at May-2-2013 which is in new ACS rule, and you got Grant later on.
How you claimed your work experience in EOI? With full experiences or only experiences after the deemed skill date as mentioned by ACS? Thank you!


----------



## cooluno

shyam said:


> Hi Awesome,
> 
> But ACS has mentioned it as skilled only after May 2012 right, so i guess it does not work out to be 5 years in your case.
> 
> I doubt you can claim points for the experience before the date ACS has mentioned.


Hi Shyam,
I second your point. the result letter above does look misguiding from ACS. if the experience before May is not recognised, what was the point mentioning it at all?? It seems in this case, acs only deducted 8 months of experience!!

things are getting more and more confusing, as 1st july approaches...


----------



## shyam

lucyyang said:


> I have a question.
> I have a total 15 years of IT exerience(non it-major)
> and have worked as a project manager since 2004.(about 10 years)
> in this case, I am wondering if ACS will deduct my experience from my project manger years.(e.g 10-6 = 4years)
> or the experience since college graduation(15-6=9years)


Hi Lucyyand,

From the recent post, ACS is considering the experience prior to your qualifications too.

And it might deduct like 15-6 - 9 years in your case. Please provide bit more details with dates so that it can help in answering your query in detail.


----------



## Sunlight11

cooluno said:


> Hi Shyam,
> I second your point. the result letter above does look misguiding from ACS. if the experience before May is not recognised, what was the point mentioning it at all?? It seems in this case, acs only deducted 8 months of experience!!
> 
> things are getting more and more confusing, as 1st july approaches...


ACS will list out ALL the employments they have assessed in order for the applicant to meet the criteria, BUT will put the date AFTER which he can claim SKILLED work points.


----------



## cooluno

Sunlight11 said:


> ACS will list out ALL the employments they have assessed in order for the applicant to meet the criteria, BUT will put the date AFTER which he can claim SKILLED work points.


Right-o!! 

thanks for that, wasn't aware...


----------



## lucyyang

shyam said:


> Hi Lucyyand,
> 
> From the recent post, ACS is considering the experience prior to your qualifications too.
> 
> And it might deduct like 15-6 - 9 years in your case. Please provide bit more details with dates so that it can help in answering your query in detail.


Thanks for your answer!!
Following is my details.

I already applied for ACS as ICT Project Manager - ANZSCO 135112.(on the 5th of June), actually, I did not know the ACS new rules at that time.

I am worried about that I would get more than 8 years of experience in ANZSCO 135112.

Educational Background
Mar. 1990 – Feb. 1993 : Bachelor degree in Mathematics
Feb. 2001: MCSE license. 

Career
Apr. 2012 – Present : (1 year) : ICT Project Manager - company5
Mar. 2009 – Apr. 2012 (3 years): ICT Project Manager - company4
Feb. 2004 – Feb. 2008 (4 years): ICT Project Manager - company3
Feb. 2000 – Feb. 2004 (4 years): Software Engineer - company3
Aug. 1997 – Feb. 2000 (2 years 6months): Software Engineer - company2 
Dec. 1996 – Aug. 1997 (9 month): Software Engineer - company 1


----------



## balajism

Good luck with your assessment mate!

I'm trying to fill my EOI in, but have a few doubts. I'd be grateful if someone could help me out. Please!

-- I'm at the page where I fill in the details of my education qualifications. My degree is Master of Information Technology/Master of Business Administration. However, the field is only 40 characters long, and I have to shorten it to MIT-MBA. Hope that's okay!

-- Also, do I have to enter my Bachelor's degree details as well to claim the full 15 points? FYI this is what the ACS assessment says (both Masters and Bachelors have been recognized):

"Your ICT skills have been assessed as suitable under 263111.
Your MIT/MBA degree from XXXXX completed XXXXX has been assessed as comparable 
to AQF Masters degree with major in computing.
Your Bachelor of Engineering degree from India has been assessed as comparable to
AQF Bachelor degree with major in computing.

So do I need to enter both degrees? The main reason for my confusion is these lines from the skillselect website points section
"To receive points for a Masters degree, you must also have a Bachelor degree, or the Masters degree must be considered as at least comparable to Bachelor level at Australian standards.

The authority that conducts your skills assessment will determine whether any qualifications earned outside Australia are of a standard that is comparable to the relevant Australian qualification."

Please help! 




shyam said:


> Thanks Balaji.
> 
> I could see two types of application in ACS guidelines:
> 
> Recent Graduate of an Australian University
> Recent Graduate of an Australian University, wanting ICT experience considered
> 
> I think the second suits me. I have relevant experience so hoping for the best.
> 
> Thanks for the information dude.


----------



## Harish2013

lucyyang said:


> Thanks for your answer!!
> Following is my details.
> 
> I already applied for ACS as ICT Project Manager - ANZSCO 135112.(on the 5th of June), actually, I did not know the ACS new rules at that time.
> 
> 1


Hello Lucyyang,
I am not MARA, below just my thoughts on your case, please find below:

*-------Your Case---------------------------*
Educational Background
Mar. 1990 – Feb. 1993 : Bachelor degree in Mathematics <---For qualifications below a Bachelor degree or for a Bachelor degree or above with a minor in computing, 
Feb. 2001: MCSE license.<---Vendor Certification - The following are accepted by the ACS as comparable to graduate outcomes of an ICT major at the AQF Diploma level

Career
Apr. 2012 – Present : (1 year) : ICT Project Manager - company5
Mar. 2009 – Apr. 2012 (3 years): ICT Project Manager - company4
Feb. 2004 – Feb. 2008 (4 years): ICT Project Manager - company3
Feb. 2000 – Feb. 2004 (4 years): Software Engineer - company3<----------Not revelant to ICT Project Manager - ANZSCO 135112
Aug. 1997 – Feb. 2000 (2 years 6months): Software Engineer - company2<----------Not revelant to ICT Project Manager - ANZSCO 135112
Dec. 1996 – Aug. 1997 (9 month): Software Engineer - company 1 <----------Not revelant to ICT Project Manager - ANZSCO 135112

*-------Your Case---------------------------*

Then below is what i thought, only for your reference:
*
---------Assumption of ACS result------------------*

Dear Lucyyang,
Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 05 June 2013. 

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 135112 (Project Manager) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Your qualification has been assessed as follows: 
Your Bachelor of Mathematics from XXXXX University completed Feb 1993 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a minor in computing 
Your Vendor Certification of MCSE completed Feb 2001 has been assessed as comparable to graduate outcomes of an ICT major at the AQF Diploma level.

The following employment after *March 2010 *is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 135112 (Project Manager) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Apr. 2012 – Present : (1 year 2 month) : ICT Project Manager - company5
Mar. 2009 – Apr. 2012 (3 years 1 month): ICT Project Manager - company4
Feb. 2004 – Feb. 2008 (4 years 0 month): ICT Project Manager - company3 

*
---------Assumption of ACS result------------------*


----------



## nv_awesome

Sunlight11 said:


> ACS will list out ALL the employments they have assessed in order for the applicant to meet the criteria, BUT will put the date AFTER which he can claim SKILLED work points.


Totally misleading...  #misunderstoodASSESSMENT


----------



## lucyyang

Oh!! thank you again~


----------



## devanand

tobeaussie said:


> Yes if you are okay with loosing 3060 dollars in case there is a restriction and all of your skilled experience perfectly matches DIAC policies and you will be able to defend what you have claimed directly relating to DIAC policies.
> 
> If there is any confusion in DIAC policy also then there is trouble...




Thanks Tobeaussie,

I am beginning to think that I should go ahead and apply since there is no definite policy as yet. I have another question - Did you submit certified copies of all your offer letter, salary slip, form 16, etc. ... or does the color scan copy suffice.???


----------



## sunnybansal1983

SunnyK said:


> I would prefer to lodge application as an Analyst Programmer based on above roles and responsibilities,..


Thanks alot..I will apply against the same.


----------



## shyam

balajism said:


> Good luck with your assessment mate!
> 
> I'm trying to fill my EOI in, but have a few doubts. I'd be grateful if someone could help me out. Please!
> 
> -- I'm at the page where I fill in the details of my education qualifications. My degree is Master of Information Technology/Master of Business Administration. However, the field is only 40 characters long, and I have to shorten it to MIT-MBA. Hope that's okay!
> 
> -- Also, do I have to enter my Bachelor's degree details as well to claim the full 15 points? FYI this is what the ACS assessment says (both Masters and Bachelors have been recognized):
> 
> "Your ICT skills have been assessed as suitable under 263111.
> Your MIT/MBA degree from XXXXX completed XXXXX has been assessed as comparable
> to AQF Masters degree with major in computing.
> Your Bachelor of Engineering degree from India has been assessed as comparable to
> AQF Bachelor degree with major in computing.
> 
> So do I need to enter both degrees? The main reason for my confusion is these lines from the skillselect website points section
> "To receive points for a Masters degree, you must also have a Bachelor degree, or the Masters degree must be considered as at least comparable to Bachelor level at Australian standards.
> 
> The authority that conducts your skills assessment will determine whether any qualifications earned outside Australia are of a standard that is comparable to the relevant Australian qualification."
> 
> Please help!


You will have to enter all the degrees before your Masters and that you have submitted to ACS.


----------



## balajism

shyam said:


> You will have to enter all the degrees before your Masters and that you have submitted to ACS.


Thanks shyam, will do!


----------



## JaxSantiago

Just to share. Got my result today.

Applied: 28 Mar 2013 (evening)
Stage 2: 02 Apr 2013
Stage 4 (with assesor): 04 Apr 2013
Case Finalized: 25 Jun 2013

There's something I'm a bit confused about. The letter lists down employment that ACS deemed relevant to my nominated skill (261311). The list goes from year 2000 - 2013 but it seems they considered only those after Sept 2004. None of my employment however ever started *from* Sept (the closest is that I started in Mar 2004 for one). 

Considering that I still can claim max points for experience, I guess I can leave it at that. But I wonder if that's just a mistake on their end... or if I should shoot them an email for clarification. Has anyone run into similar scenario before?


----------



## Sunlight11

JaxSantiago said:


> Just to share. Got my result today.
> 
> Applied: 28 Mar 2013 (evening)
> Stage 2: 02 Apr 2013
> Stage 4 (with assesor): 04 Apr 2013
> Case Finalized: 25 Jun 2013
> 
> There's something I'm a bit confused about. The letter lists down employment that ACS deemed relevant to my nominated skill (261311). The list goes from year 2000 - 2013 but it seems they considered only those after Sept 2004. None of my employment however ever started *from* Sept (the closest is that I started in Mar 2004 for one).
> 
> Considering that I still can claim max points for experience, I guess I can leave it at that. But I wonder if that's just a mistake on their end... or if I should shoot them an email for clarification. Has anyone run into similar scenario before?



May be you can post the content of the letter, then it would be easier to answer ... ACS now a days setting a date AFTER which one can claim skilled work points in EOI.


----------



## sonie

shyam said:


> Hi All,
> 
> To a surprise to me, my application status has changed to In Progress today. Not sure what does it mean, because its been 102 days since i have sent my application and 82 days since i have sent my additional documents.
> 
> Hope i get soon.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc&usp=sharing



My status changed to case final today. Waiting for final result/mail by them. I am not too optimistic aboutt it looking at the deductions made by ACS.


----------



## shyam

shyam said:


> Thanks Balaji.
> 
> I could see two types of application in ACS guidelines:
> 
> Recent Graduate of an Australian University
> Recent Graduate of an Australian University, wanting ICT experience considered
> 
> I think the second suits me. I have relevant experience so hoping for the best.
> 
> Thanks for the information dude.


Guys,

Finally, I got my assessment results. It was 103 days since I submitted my application. But, sent additional documents on 3rd April and this is 12th week since I sent additional documents.

My result is most disappointing like for others.
I got my experience deducted by 2 Years despite of having Australian Masters degree. I am yet to get confirmation from my agent but not sure if the Application Type: Recent Graduate of an Australian University, wanting ICT experience considered worked out for me.

My case: My Result
B-Tech in ECE -2003: --> comparable to AQF Bachelor degree major in computing
Australian Masters in Information Systems-2006 :-->comparable to AQF Masters degree major in computing
IT experience as software engineer since December 2008: Skilled level after December 2010


----------



## shyam

sonie said:


> My status changed to case final today. Waiting for final result/mail by them. I am not too optimistic aboutt it looking at the deductions made by ACS.


Hi Sonie,

You should be getting your result by tomorrow. When did you apply and can you please provide more details on your case. Please update the spreadsheet if you can.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc&usp=sharing


----------



## wish

nv_awesome said:


> I've 5 years and 2 months....


Nv_awesome,

Wondering  how you can claim 5 years of ex as your assessment already stated that your experience will be consider after 2012. 
Now its 2013 ..

please double check


----------



## JaxSantiago

Sunlight11 said:


> May be you can post the content of the letter, then it would be easier to answer ... ACS now a days setting a date AFTER which one can claim skilled work points in EOI.


Somewhere along the lines of:



> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Science in Computer Science from XXX completed March 1995 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> 
> The following employment *after September 2004* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 04/00 - 10/03 (3yrs 6mths)
> Position: Senior Analyst Programmer
> Employer: XXX
> Country: Singapore
> 
> Dates: 03/04 - 08/05 (1yrs 5mths)
> Position: Software Developer
> Employer: XXX
> Country: Singapore
> 
> Dates: 08/05 - 09/11 (6yrs 1mths)
> Position: PeopleSoft Consultant
> Employer: XXXX
> Country: Singapore
> 
> Dates: 10/11 - 03/13 (1yrs 5mths)
> Position: Senior Consultant
> Employer: XXX
> Country: Singapore


I have a few other employments where I submitted only a generic employment certificate. As such I was expecting they wouldn't assess those (they didn't).

Again, I'm not sure why "after September 2004". But even if I were to base on this, I get about 8.5 yrs experience deemed relevant which will allow me to claim 15 pts (what I expected). 

Just curious how they derived it ("after September 2004")


----------



## wish

JaxSantiago said:


> Somewhere along the lines of:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few other employments where I submitted only a generic employment certificate. As such I was expecting they wouldn't assess those (they didn't).
> 
> Again, I'm not sure why "after September 2004". But even if I were to base on this, I get about 8.5 yrs experience deemed relevant which will allow me to claim 15 pts (what I expected).
> 
> Just curious how they derived it ("after September 2004")


Hi JaxSantiago,

Nobody can tel you the right ans of your question.
I could say that ACS is an unorganised organisation  

thats why we all getting this kind of unexpected assessement. I am also waiting for my ACS which i have applied on 31 Mar. ( Still with assess) Dont know how many years they may give us as i have only 5 years of ex as a software engineer based in singapore.


----------



## rjx

JaxSantiago said:


> Somewhere along the lines of:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few other employments where I submitted only a generic employment certificate. As such I was expecting they wouldn't assess those (they didn't).
> 
> Again, I'm not sure why "after September 2004". But even if I were to base on this, I get about 8.5 yrs experience deemed relevant which will allow me to claim 15 pts (what I expected).
> 
> Just curious how they derived it ("after September 2004")


Here's how they came up with September 2004. They have this rule 

_The date specified for skilled employment for a Bachelor or above, not relevant to the ANZSCO, is upon completion of 4 years experience. For a relevant degree, it is either 2 years in the past 10 years or 4 years in any time period, whichever is earlier. _


They have deducted 4 years from your assessed work experience. You have 3yrs 6mths on your first qualified work experience, so they still needed 6 more months to complete that 4 years deduction. So they deducted 6 more months on your second qualified work experience that is why it was on Septermber 2004 that you met their requirement. Hope it make sense.


----------



## JaxSantiago

rjx said:


> Here's how they came up with September 2004. They have this rule
> 
> _The date specified for skilled employment for a Bachelor or above, not relevant to the ANZSCO, is upon completion of 4 years experience. For a relevant degree, it is either 2 years in the past 10 years or 4 years in any time period, whichever is earlier. _
> 
> They have deducted 4 years from your assessed work experience. You have 3yrs 6mths on your first qualified work experience, so they still needed 6 more months to complete that 4 years deduction. So they deducted 6 more months on your second qualified work experience that is why it was on Septermber 2004 that you met their requirement. Hope it make sense.


:clap2: The 4 years deduction does make sense and that explains it (after September 2004).

But why 4? Why not 2 since the above rule mentions whichever is earlier.


----------



## rjx

JaxSantiago said:


> :clap2: The 4 years deduction does make sense and that explains it (after September 2004).
> 
> But why 4? Why not 2 since the above rule mentions whichever is earlier.


It says "2 years in the past 10 years or 4 years in any time period". Since your relevant first work experience started on 2000, that is more than 10 years ago so you fall under the "4 years in any time period" rule. 

Or, it can also be that your work experience is not relevant to the nominated ANZSCO so the deduction of 4 years. 

The former I think is the more likely reason.


----------



## JaxSantiago

rjx said:


> It says "2 years in the past 10 years or 4 years in any time period". Since your relevant first work experience started on 2000, that is more than 10 years ago so you fall under the "4 years in any time period" rule.
> 
> Or, it can also be that your work experience is not relevant to the nominated ANZSCO so the deduction of 4 years.
> 
> The former I think is the more likely reason.


Ok. I guess I should consider myself lucky then. When I submitted my ACS application I was so confident they'd assess 2010 onwards positively since the employment certs had detailed information on my roles/contributions. My friends who submitted before me -- some I worked with for several years -- didn't have any years deducted from their work experience.

I pity those who gets hit by the new rule.

Thanks a lot BTW.


----------



## Sunlight11

shyam said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally, I got my assessment results. It was 103 days since I submitted my application. But, sent additional documents on 3rd April and this is 12th week since I sent additional documents.
> 
> My result is most disappointing like for others.
> I got my experience deducted by 2 Years despite of having Australian Masters degree. I am yet to get confirmation from my agent but not sure if the Application Type: Recent Graduate of an Australian University, wanting ICT experience considered worked out for me.
> 
> My case: My Result
> B-Tech in ECE -2003: --> comparable to AQF Bachelor degree major in computing
> Australian Masters in Information Systems-2006 :-->comparable to AQF Masters degree major in computing
> IT experience as software engineer since December 2008: Skilled level after December 2010


Congrats ... But I think the Australian Degree needs to be RECENT or Something like this, then they wouldn't have deducted 2 Years I guess.


----------



## mahendra.kadwa

shyam said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally, I got my assessment results. It was 103 days since I submitted my application. But, sent additional documents on 3rd April and this is 12th week since I sent additional documents.
> 
> My result is most disappointing like for others.
> I got my experience deducted by 2 Years despite of having Australian Masters degree. I am yet to get confirmation from my agent but not sure if the Application Type: Recent Graduate of an Australian University, wanting ICT experience considered worked out for me.
> 
> My case: My Result
> B-Tech in ECE -2003: --> comparable to AQF Bachelor degree major in computing
> Australian Masters in Information Systems-2006 :-->comparable to AQF Masters degree major in computing
> IT experience as software engineer since December 2008: Skilled level after December 2010



Congratulations Shyam!


----------



## shyam

Sunlight11 said:


> Congrats ... But I think the Australian Degree needs to be RECENT or Something like this, then they wouldn't have deducted 2 Years I guess.


Thanks Sunlight,

I thought the same, but if we have experience then the Masters can not be recent one right.

Anyways I am disappointed a lot. That was the only option for me to get sponsorship.
Now, will have to wait another 6 months to get 3 Years of experience and get again ACS validated with the new 6 months included in the ACS letters, before all of this again I should get a new reference letter from company, its all pain guys...And, after all of this not sure if NSW continues to take applications.


----------



## shyam

mahendra.kadwa said:


> Congratulations Shyam!


Thanks Mahendra, but its disappointing bro.. I had been waiting and counting every year to meet the visa criteria. But all gone in vain.

Lesson Learnt:
Having patience is in a way bad because you keep doing what you were doing and hoping something good to come with what you have done so far.
Otherwise, we just find out other ways which show up instant results and that meet your satisfaction level.


----------



## Sunlight11

shyam said:


> Thanks Sunlight,
> 
> I thought the same, but if we have experience then the Masters can not be recent one right.
> 
> Anyways I am disappointed a lot. That was the only option for me to get sponsorship.
> Now, will have to wait another 6 months to get 3 Years of experience and get again ACS validated with the new 6 months included in the ACS letters, before all of this again I should get a new reference letter from company, its all pain guys...And, after all of this not sure if NSW continues to take applications.


Going for ACS AGAIN after ... !!!??!! But I thought You can just as well submit latest payslips to claim those extra six months SPECIALLY if you are in the same job.


----------



## mahendra.kadwa

shyam said:


> Thanks Mahendra, but its disappointing bro.. I had been waiting and counting every year to meet the visa criteria. But all gone in vain.
> 
> Lesson Learnt:
> Having patience is in a way bad because you keep doing what you were doing and hoping something good to come with what you have done so far.
> Otherwise, we just find out other ways which show up instant results and that meet your satisfaction level.



Indeed, it's disappointing bro! :-(, I too was not expecting any deduction as you have done masters from an Australian University. 

Why don't you write en email to them, and ask for the unexpected deduction?


----------



## balajism

Good luck again, shyam! Keep trying.

PS - Forgive me for asking, but why not 189 if you can't get enough experience for 190? You have Aus masters so you should make the points comfortably?



shyam said:


> Thanks Mahendra, but its disappointing bro.. I had been waiting and counting every year to meet the visa criteria. But all gone in vain.
> 
> Lesson Learnt:
> Having patience is in a way bad because you keep doing what you were doing and hoping something good to come with what you have done so far.
> Otherwise, we just find out other ways which show up instant results and that meet your satisfaction level.


----------



## shyam

Sunlight11 said:


> Going for ACS AGAIN after ... !!!??!! But I thought You can just as well submit latest payslips to claim those extra six months SPECIALLY if you are in the same job.


Yeah but it did not work for me.

I had valid ACS when i applied for NSW sponsorship and had 3 years exp by then( in the month of Nov or december). But NSW replied me saying the ACS is valid only until march and it mentoned only 2 years when i applied(i had only 2 years when i applied for ACS previously).

Hence i had to apply for new ACS getting 3 years mentioned in the ACS letter and had more validity. Thats where it all started


----------



## lavanyamiranda

Hi,

Just wanted to check what L|GRANT means?

I got my ACS letter on 2nd May 2013, they have stated "employment after May 2012 is considered to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant" 

But they have also called out my entire experience and say it is relevant.

Is this similar to what you have received?

Also I am interpreting this as the first 6 years is descoped from me considering it as relevant employment?

any guidance would be appreciated.

regards


----------



## mahendra.kadwa

shyam said:


> Yeah but it did not work for me.
> 
> I had valid ACS when i applied for NSW sponsorship and had 3 years exp by then( in the month of Nov or december). But NSW replied me saying the ACS is valid only until march and it mentoned only 2 years when i applied(i had only 2 years when i applied for ACS previously).
> 
> Hence i had to apply for new ACS getting 3 years mentioned in the ACS letter and had more validity. Thats where it all started


Shyam,

If possible, then you could bridge the points gap with the help of better IELTS score, and go for 189?


----------



## shyam

balajism said:


> Good luck again, shyam! Keep trying.
> 
> PS - Forgive me for asking, but why not 189 if you can't get enough experience for 190? You have Aus masters so you should make the points comfortably?


Thanks Balaji,

For 189, I do not meet criteria as i do not have IELTS 7 in all. Moreover, till now i have 4+ years of experience but 2 gone from it now. So even with 5 years of experience i will have to depend on some states to sponsor.......


----------



## lavanyamiranda

tobeaussie said:


> Rocky whatever my signature says is perfectly right I got ACS assessment 02 nd may I applied for invite on I reckon 05th after a discussion with ACS and DIAC.
> 
> ACS said that they have a directive from DIAC to mention when the applicant met their criterion..... Mind you ACS criterion not DIAC criterion. ACS also told me that there is no policy change which has been priced beyond doubt by all the profs posted by Chetu chinnu Bangalore and lot of others. Which clearly indicates that all are being assessed the same way by ACS the only change is that the result letter format has changed. Now would like to rubbish the claim that ACS is reducing any experience. They are just telling that you met their criteria on such and such a date and anything after that is totally relevant ... This is indicated via a lot of mails and communication from ACS. Also I want to say that ACS cannot decide on how many points DIAC will approve this is not true. If ACS IS claiming so then they are wrong as well go to booklet 6 the bible for GSM and read paragraph called skilled assesment where it is mentioned.
> 
> 
> Coming to DIAC it has said again not only to me but a lot of folks that all experience in closely related filed is considered after a highest degree. This is very high level and diffes from case to case the perfect answer only CO can give for your case.
> 
> this has all been discussed earlier and I would recommend the guys to see and read all posts after 30th April 2013 which is when the new result formats have come into effect and not ask the same questions again and again as the bottom line decision needs to be made by you and needs to be made on faith on either ACS or DUAC or your agent or your own knowledge. No rules for either DIAC or ACS assesment has changed only the result format has changed. This is the final thing no body can comment on what DIAC is thinking internally as one of the guys commented that they don't want IT guys to come in. If this is the case they can bring in any rule they want not only this. This is their country and they decide who to let in.....
> 
> Hopefully you will get all answers in the posts after 30th April...


Hi,

Just wanted to check what L|GRANT means?

I got my ACS letter on 2nd May 2013, they have stated "employment after May 2012 is considered to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant" 

But they have also called out my entire experience and say it is relevant.

Is this similar to what you have received?

Also I am interpreting this as the first 6 years is descoped from me considering it as relevant employment?

any guidance would be appreciated.

regards


----------



## shyam

mahendra.kadwa said:


> Shyam,
> 
> If possible, then you could bridge the points gap with the help of better IELTS score, and go for 189?


Yes Mahendra, 

Thats seems the only option for me now. I have given IELTS around 8 times already . I missed every time with 0.5 point in writing or in speaking. 

Now, I should be back on battle with IELTS.


----------



## cooluno

lavanyamiranda said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wanted to check what L|GRANT means?
> 
> I got my ACS letter on 2nd May 2013, they have stated "employment after May 2012 is considered to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant"
> 
> But they have also called out my entire experience and say it is relevant.
> 
> Is this similar to what you have received?
> 
> Also I am interpreting this as the first 6 years is descoped from me considering it as relevant employment?
> 
> any guidance would be appreciated.
> 
> regards


Hi lavanyamiranda,
ACS would be considering your entire experience for your assessment. That is what is listed in your letter. Out of that, employment AFTER May 2012 is what you can claim points for as skilled employment.


----------



## sonie

shyam said:


> Hi Sonie,
> 
> You should be getting your result by tomorrow. When did you apply and can you please provide more details on your case. Please update the spreadsheet if you can.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc&usp=sharing



Hi Shyam,

Firstly, congrats on getting your result.

I have updated the spreadsheet, But i didn't get my assessment result as of now. No mails from them. Could you please tell me if I will get mail from ACS or my agent, as I applied through MARA agent?

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mroks

shyam said:


> Yes Mahendra,
> 
> Thats seems the only option for me now. I have given IELTS around 8 times already . I missed every time with 0.5 point in writing or in speaking.
> 
> Now, I should be back on battle with IELTS.


Never loose hope. I too faced problems in writing and speaking and took nearly 8-9 attempts to get 10 points from IELTS. Wishing you good luck.


----------



## sonie

Hi,

Can anyone update me on how much experience I can expect to be assessed by the ACS and what can be my result based on the recent changes in rules. Please help guys. I am getting mad thinking about it. I have updated my details in the spreadsheet.


----------



## shyam

sonie said:


> Hi Shyam,
> 
> Firstly, congrats on getting your result.
> 
> I have updated the spreadsheet, But i didn't get my assessment result as of now. No mails from them. Could you please tell me if I will get mail from ACS or my agent, as I applied through MARA agent?
> 
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Thanks Sonie.

ACS will communicate to your MARA agent and your agent should be sending the result to you. Your agent might have got it already if your status is Case Finalised.


----------



## shyam

Mroks said:


> Never loose hope. I too faced problems in writing and speaking and took nearly 8-9 attempts to get 10 points from IELTS. Wishing you good luck.


Thanks Mroks. This gives me bit of hope now. Sure will go ahead with my fight.


----------



## sonie

shyam said:


> Thanks Sonie.
> 
> ACS will communicate to your MARA agent and your agent should be sending the result to you. Your agent might have got it already if your status is Case Finalised.


I have called my agent to check for any mail from ACS, but no update as of now.

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## shyam

sonie said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone update me on how much experience I can expect to be assessed by the ACS and what can be my result based on the recent changes in rules. Please help guys. I am getting mad thinking about it. I have updated my details in the spreadsheet.


Hi Sonie,

Since you have Bachelors in ECE and you do not have any Masters you would lose your 4 Years of experience.

Sorry, and this is what you would see in your result letter.


----------



## sonie

shyam said:


> Hi Sonie,
> 
> Since you have Bachelors in ECE and you do not have any Masters you would lose your 4 Years of experience.
> 
> Sorry, and this is what you would see in your result letter.


I knew this, but wanted to hear something good.


----------



## deepajose

shyam said:


> Thanks Balaji,
> 
> For 189, I do not meet criteria as i do not have IELTS 7 in all. Moreover, till now i have 4+ years of experience but 2 gone from it now. So even with 5 years of experience i will have to depend on some states to sponsor.......[/QUOTE
> 
> As there is no clarity in DIAC website specifying how they would treat the NEW ACS result letter, I am still hoping for a positive update by July. And I assume if there was any diffrence in asessing the expereince, they would have posted it there already.. so those who have not submiited their EOI should wait for an update from DIAC.. Just my thoughts...


----------



## sonie

deepajose said:


> shyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Balaji,
> 
> For 189, I do not meet criteria as i do not have IELTS 7 in all. Moreover, till now i have 4+ years of experience but 2 gone from it now. So even with 5 years of experience i will have to depend on some states to sponsor.......[/QUOTE
> 
> As there is no clarity in DIAC website specifying how they would treat the NEW ACS result letter, I am still hoping for a positive update by July. And I assume if there was any diffrence in asessing the expereince, they would have posted it there already.. so those who have not submiited their EOI should wait for an update from DIAC.. Just my thoughts...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you. Anyways I have not yet given IELTS, so by the time I am done with it, hopefully the updates would be published on DIAC site.
Click to expand...


----------



## deepajose

sonie said:


> deepajose said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you. Anyways I have not yet given IELTS, so by the time I am done with it, hopefully the updates would be published on DIAC site.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, based on the update I might need to take IELTS again...
Click to expand...


----------



## PNP Aspirant

Hi Harish,

Your explanation looks promising, I am currently waiting for ACS result and just want to know what you think the result would be for ACS assessment for my profile.

Education 
BTech IT 2008 passout

Exp
2008 Jun to 2009 Aug - worked as IT helpdesk and techsupport 
From 2009 Aug to Till Date working as Software Tester (for the same ANZCO code I have applied ACS)

My 1st question is - are they going to deduct 2 yrs from relevant exp or from total exp ?

My 2nd question - if they deduct 2 yrs from relevant exp then I wont be getting 5 points and in such case I am not sure if I will be eligible for applying State Sponsor as they will require 3 yrs of exp - so I am thinking if they will consider ACS assessment and they will reject my application.

Can you please provide your thoughts?

Thanks
PNP





Harish2013 said:


> Hello Lucyyang,
> I am not MARA, below just my thoughts on your case, please find below:
> 
> *-------Your Case---------------------------*
> Educational Background
> Mar. 1990 – Feb. 1993 : Bachelor degree in Mathematics <---For qualifications below a Bachelor degree or for a Bachelor degree or above with a minor in computing,
> Feb. 2001: MCSE license.<---Vendor Certification - The following are accepted by the ACS as comparable to graduate outcomes of an ICT major at the AQF Diploma level
> 
> Career
> Apr. 2012 – Present : (1 year) : ICT Project Manager - company5
> Mar. 2009 – Apr. 2012 (3 years): ICT Project Manager - company4
> Feb. 2004 – Feb. 2008 (4 years): ICT Project Manager - company3
> Feb. 2000 – Feb. 2004 (4 years): Software Engineer - company3<----------Not revelant to ICT Project Manager - ANZSCO 135112
> Aug. 1997 – Feb. 2000 (2 years 6months): Software Engineer - company2<----------Not revelant to ICT Project Manager - ANZSCO 135112
> Dec. 1996 – Aug. 1997 (9 month): Software Engineer - company 1 <----------Not revelant to ICT Project Manager - ANZSCO 135112
> 
> *-------Your Case---------------------------*
> 
> Then below is what i thought, only for your reference:
> *
> ---------Assumption of ACS result------------------*
> 
> Dear Lucyyang,
> Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 05 June 2013.
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 135112 (Project Manager) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Mathematics from XXXXX University completed Feb 1993 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a minor in computing
> Your Vendor Certification of MCSE completed Feb 2001 has been assessed as comparable to graduate outcomes of an ICT major at the AQF Diploma level.
> 
> The following employment after *March 2010 *is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 135112 (Project Manager) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Apr. 2012 – Present : (1 year 2 month) : ICT Project Manager - company5
> Mar. 2009 – Apr. 2012 (3 years 1 month): ICT Project Manager - company4
> Feb. 2004 – Feb. 2008 (4 years 0 month): ICT Project Manager - company3
> 
> *
> ---------Assumption of ACS result------------------*


----------



## shyam

deepajose said:


> shyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Balaji,
> 
> For 189, I do not meet criteria as i do not have IELTS 7 in all. Moreover, till now i have 4+ years of experience but 2 gone from it now. So even with 5 years of experience i will have to depend on some states to sponsor.......[/QUOTE
> 
> As there is no clarity in DIAC website specifying how they would treat the NEW ACS result letter, I am still hoping for a positive update by July. And I assume if there was any diffrence in asessing the expereince, they would have posted it there already.. so those who have not submiited their EOI should wait for an update from DIAC.. Just my thoughts...
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it is clear in my point of view. I don not want to disappoint any but it is good to be aware of the possibilities that the worst to come.
> 
> DIAC clearly mentions that we would be able to claim points for the skilled employment and this should be assessed by ACS or relevant assessing bodies.
> 
> And ACS has mentioned that the employment after the MONTH YEAR is relevant and appropriately skilled level. This means experience prior to the mentioned date is not appropriate to be skilled and hence we may not claim points for the exempted experience.
> 
> Just sharing what I understood.
Click to expand...


----------



## jayptl

BE EC degree with deduction of 4 yr??? for all code???:fingerscrossed:


----------



## jssandhu4646

Hi, 

Can anyone please tell me what should i expect for the ACS result . I applied on 10-April-2013 for software engineer category. Below is my profile:

B.tect(electronics and communication engineering)
3 years of experience as software engineer.

what shud I expect ? 
my degree will be assessed as MAJOR IN COMPUTING or not ? I donot want any experience points as I am able to score 60 if they deduct my 2 years of experience as they are deducting as per their new rules.

Thanks in advance


----------



## jayptl

*jj*

how u get 60??


----------



## Sunlight11

jayptl said:


> BE EC degree with deduction of 4 yr??? for all code???:fingerscrossed:


I dont think an Electronics and Communication degree has enough Software related courses to deem it as relevant.. so yes, for Software Occupation, its sure 4 years... even for networking it might be 4 years.


----------



## jayptl

den wts the passing or deemed for skill assessment with having EC degree....2 yr or 4 yr?


----------



## Sunlight11

jayptl said:


> den wts the passing or deemed for skill assessment with having EC degree....2 yr or 4 yr?


As said, 4 Years in majority of the cases...


----------



## jssandhu4646

jayptl said:


> how u get 60??


30- age
15- degree
10- ielts(7in each)
5- state sponsorship 

I guess this will be through, but just want 15 number for degree


----------



## shyam

jssandhu4646 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone please tell me what should i expect for the ACS result . I applied on 10-April-2013 for software engineer category. Below is my profile:
> 
> B.tect(electronics and communication engineering)
> 3 years of experience as software engineer.
> 
> what shud I expect ?
> my degree will be assessed as MAJOR IN COMPUTING or not ? I donot want any experience points as I am able to score 60 if they deduct my 2 years of experience as they are deducting as per their new rules.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi Sandhu,

You should be getting a deduction of 4 Years out of your experience. That mean even after you work for one more year, what you gain as skilled experience is nothing in ACS point of view.


----------



## mahendra.kadwa

shyam said:


> Yes Mahendra,
> 
> Thats seems the only option for me now. I have given IELTS around 8 times already . I missed every time with 0.5 point in writing or in speaking.
> 
> Now, I should be back on battle with IELTS.



That's unfortunate :-(. Could you give it a try while you are in India? I think that, marking would be bit easy for speaking and writing at least in India.

For the past 3 months I've been trying to prepare myself to go for IELTS second time but still unable to the start preparations. Jayptl, our fellow member at the forum, has already sat for IELTS 22 times. That has motivated me a lot, but that motivation has lasted for just few days. I couldn't manage to remain motivated at all. So I'm waiting for the NSW authorities to rollout the new quota and criteria. Hats off to you bro!


----------



## jssandhu4646

I have a friend he has got successful assessment with 2 years of experience in IT with b.tech of electronics n communication ..... Seeing him i applied for ACS ..... Dun no wt will ACS assess for my case ?


----------



## shyam

jssandhu4646 said:


> I have a friend he has got successful assessment with 2 years of experience in IT with b.tech of electronics n communication ..... Seeing him i applied for ACS ..... Dun no wt will ACS assess for my case ?


If your friend has done it before March or if your friend is working in electronics field then yes she would be getting her total experience assessed.

But if working in IT, there will be a dedcution.


----------



## jssandhu4646

shyam said:


> If your friend has done it before March or if your friend is working in electronics field then yes she would be getting her total experience assessed.
> 
> But if working in IT, there will be a dedcution.



He got the assessment before march, experience was IT only ..... The only thing that has changed with ACS is the deduction thing only, i dun think any other criteria has changed. Also, i have compared electronics and communication engg and computer science engg. , 65% of content is exactly same(i calculated this by taking into consideration the total marks of b.tech course and totals marks of computer related subjects in the course ) 
Dun no whether my calculation criteria is gud enuf or not?


----------



## shyam

jssandhu4646 said:


> He got the assessment before march, experience was IT only ..... The only thing that has changed with ACS is the deduction thing only, i dun think any other criteria has changed. Also, i have compared electronics and communication engg and computer science engg. , 65% of content is exactly same(i calculated this by taking into consideration the total marks of b.tech course and totals marks of computer related subjects in the course )
> Dun no whether my calculation criteria is gud enuf or not?


Thats a lot of calculation you have done and i don think it works out that way.
It is as simple as that, guys working in IT with B-Tech in electronics or communication will need to have 4 years to meet the skilled level and what ever after the 4 years is what counted as skilled experience.


----------



## Sunlight11

shyam said:


> Thats a lot of calculation you have done and i don think it works out that way.
> It is as simple as that, guys working in IT with B-Tech in electronics or communication will need to have 4 years to meet the skilled level and what ever after the 4 years is what counted as skilled experience.


Well, I was in contact with ACS last week and this is what they say, To get a Relevant Bachelor, 65% of the contents have to be related\closely related to the chosen occupation, thus deduct 2 years.... anything less than 65%, it is gonna be 4 years and non-relevant Bachelor (BUT can be ICT Major if the ICT content is >= 33%).


----------



## saki

Dear All

today i got acs result but i have a confusion

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Science in Electrical & Electronic Engineering from Khulna University of Engineering
& Technology completed March 2009 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree
with a major in computing
The following employment after August 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 262113 (Systems Administrator) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates:06/07 - 03/09 (1yrs 9mths)
Position:System Engineer
Employer:Alan
Country:BANGLADESH
Dates:04/09 - 08/09 (0yrs 4mths)
Position:System Administrator
Employer:Rad
Country:BANGLADESH
Dates:09/09 - 05/10 (0yrs 8mths)
Position:Network & System Administrator
Employer:Alan
Country:BANGLADESH
Dates:05/10 - 11/10 (0yrs 6mths)
Position:Application & Software Staff
Employer:Hu
Country:BANGLADESH

Dates:11/10 - 03/13 (2yrs 4mths)
Position:Specialist
Employer:R
Country:BANGLADESH

My question is that acs only count my 1.8 years job experience ????


----------



## danish160

I just got my positive ACS assessment result today. I sent the application on 01-April-2013.


----------



## shyam

danish160 said:


> I just got my positive ACS assessment result today. I sent the application on 01-April-2013.


Did it deduct your experience or mentioned anything like after MONTH YEAR the experience meets the skilled level?


----------



## shyam

saki said:


> Dear All
> 
> today i got acs result but i have a confusion
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Science in Electrical & Electronic Engineering from Khulna University of Engineering
> & Technology completed March 2009 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree
> with a major in computing
> The following employment after August 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 262113 (Systems Administrator) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates:06/07 - 03/09 (1yrs 9mths)
> Position:System Engineer
> Employer:Alan
> Country:BANGLADESH
> Dates:04/09 - 08/09 (0yrs 4mths)
> Position:System Administrator
> Employer:Rad
> Country:BANGLADESH
> Dates:09/09 - 05/10 (0yrs 8mths)
> Position:Network & System Administrator
> Employer:Alan
> Country:BANGLADESH
> Dates:05/10 - 11/10 (0yrs 6mths)
> Position:Application & Software Staff
> Employer:Hu
> Country:BANGLADESH
> 
> Dates:11/10 - 03/13 (2yrs 4mths)
> Position:Specialist
> Employer:R
> Country:BANGLADESH
> 
> My question is that acs only count my 1.8 years job experience ????


Yes, only the experience after August 2011 is what called skilled in your case.


----------



## Harish2013

saki said:


> Dear All
> 
> today i got acs result but i have a confusion
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Science in Electrical & Electronic Engineering from Khulna University of Engineering
> & Technology completed March 2009 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree
> with a major in computing
> 
> 
> My question is that acs only count my 1.8 years job experience ????


Hello,
Seems ACS has cut 4 years, maybe they think your Bachelor of EEE is not closly relevant to your occuption code.


----------



## subscriptions.im007

When did you apply?


saki said:


> Dear All
> 
> today i got acs result but i have a confusion
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Science in Electrical & Electronic Engineering from Khulna University of Engineering
> & Technology completed March 2009 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree
> with a major in computing
> The following employment after August 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 262113 (Systems Administrator) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates:06/07 - 03/09 (1yrs 9mths)
> Position:System Engineer
> Employer:Alan
> Country:BANGLADESH
> Dates:04/09 - 08/09 (0yrs 4mths)
> Position:System Administrator
> Employer:Rad
> Country:BANGLADESH
> Dates:09/09 - 05/10 (0yrs 8mths)
> Position:Network & System Administrator
> Employer:Alan
> Country:BANGLADESH
> Dates:05/10 - 11/10 (0yrs 6mths)
> Position:Application & Software Staff
> Employer:Hu
> Country:BANGLADESH
> 
> Dates:11/10 - 03/13 (2yrs 4mths)
> Position:Specialist
> Employer:R
> Country:BANGLADESH
> 
> My question is that acs only count my 1.8 years job experience ????


----------



## saki

Dear 

i applied in march 19th march 2013. i dont know why they calculated my skill in new rules. i major subject was computing and have ccna certificate ? can i apply for recheck my application ??


----------



## jssandhu4646

subscriptions.im007 said:


> When did you apply?


I have couple of qyestions if you could ans 
1. When didi u apply fr assessment ?
2. U completed degree in 2009 and had 4 yrs (approx) and ACS deducted two years of ur exp ?


----------



## saki

Dear jssandhu

Please see below
When didi u apply fr assessment ? 19th March 2013 
2. U completed degree in 2009 and had 4 yrs (approx) and ACS deducted two years of ur exp ?
Yes completed my degree 2009 March where i have 1.9 years part time job experience. They deduct my 4 years job experience


----------



## jssandhu4646

saki said:


> Dear jssandhu
> 
> Please see below
> When didi u apply fr assessment ? 19th March 2013
> 2. U completed degree in 2009 and had 4 yrs (approx) and ACS deducted two years of ur exp ?
> Yes completed my degree 2009 March where i have 1.9 years part time job experience. They deduct my 4 years job experience


Your exp has been assessed as follows 
1. Exp during atudy has not been considered as exp has to aftr the study completion.
2. Deducted two years exp aftr completion of ur degree as per their new rules coz ur degree was closely related to ur occupation.
3. Aftr 2011 , dey considered two years f ur exp 

I may be rong , ds is my understanding ......
sorry if m rong


----------



## Harish2013

saki said:


> Dear
> 
> i applied in march 19th march 2013. i dont know why they calculated my skill in new rules. i major subject was computing and have ccna certificate ? can i apply for recheck my application ??



1.Why calculated in new rules?
-->Any ACS result letter issued after May14 are given in new rules.

2.CCNA
-->i didnt find CCNA under Vendor Certification from:
http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf
Even it is there, this only will be used as comparable to graduate outcomes of an ICT major at the AQF Diploma level. This is below bachelor degree.

3.Your major subject..
-->Not sure on your majors, but seems ACS cut 4 years according to below rules: The date specified for skilled employment for a Bachelor degree or above that is not closely related to the nominated occupation is upon completion of 4 years’ experience.*

"after August 2011 " this timeslot is exactly 4 years as counted from your pre-qualification working expriences.


----------



## FerFrizzo

What are the new rules for ACS?? Where can I find it??


----------



## Mroks

FerFrizzo said:


> What are the new rules for ACS?? Where can I find it??


News & Updates | Australian Computer Society


----------



## vindvg

I have a query regarding reference letter...
I am planning to get a statutory declaration for my current company and I am planning to put presently working. is this fine or do we need to put current date as end date for the current employment.
I got a request to submit additional document and I do not want to take risk. so just want to make sure...


----------



## Vincentluf

vindvg said:


> I have a query regarding reference letter...
> I am planning to get a statutory declaration for my current company and I am planning to put presently working. is this fine or do we need to put current date as end date for the current employment.
> I got a request to submit additional document and I do not want to take risk. so just want to make sure...


put '.....Till Date'


----------



## jssandhu4646

Mroks said:


> News & Updates | Australian Computer Society


hi , 

just wanted to check what exactly the below line means mentioned on ur link of NEW AND UPDATES of ACS :

"All ACS Skill Assessment Result Letters report on a date (mm/yy) of when an applicant becomes ‘skilled’" 

what is the meaning of this ? 

thanks in advance


----------



## Vincentluf

jssandhu4646 said:


> hi ,
> 
> just wanted to check what exactly the below line means mentioned on ur link of NEW AND UPDATES of ACS :
> 
> "All ACS Skill Assessment Result Letters report on a date (mm/yy) of when an applicant becomes ‘skilled’"
> 
> what is the meaning of this ?
> 
> thanks in advance


The ACS will indicate the mm/yy when the applicant is Skilled as per his Qualifications and Experiences


----------



## PNP Aspirant

Hi Everyone,

I am currently waiting for ACS result and just want to know what you think the result would be for ACS assessment for my profile.

Education
BTech IT 2008 passout

Exp
2008 Jun to 2009 Aug - worked as IT helpdesk and techsupport
From 2009 Aug to Till Date working as Software Tester (for the same ANZCO code I have applied ACS)

My 1st question is - are they going to deduct 2 yrs from relevant exp or from total exp ?

My 2nd question - if they deduct 2 yrs from relevant exp then I wont be getting 5 points and in such case I am not sure if I will be eligible for applying State Sponsor as they will require 3 yrs of exp - so I am thinking if they will consider ACS assessment and they will reject my application.

Can you guys please provide your thoughts?

Thanks
PNP


----------



## divyap

PNP Aspirant said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am currently waiting for ACS result and just want to know what you think the result would be for ACS assessment for my profile.
> 
> Education
> BTech IT 2008 passout
> 
> Exp
> 2008 Jun to 2009 Aug - worked as IT helpdesk and techsupport
> From 2009 Aug to Till Date working as Software Tester (for the same ANZCO code I have applied ACS)
> 
> My 1st question is - are they going to deduct 2 yrs from relevant exp or from total exp ?
> 
> My 2nd question - if they deduct 2 yrs from relevant exp then I wont be getting 5 points and in such case I am not sure if I will be eligible for applying State Sponsor as they will require 3 yrs of exp - so I am thinking if they will consider ACS assessment and they will reject my application.
> 
> Can you guys please provide your thoughts?
> 
> Thanks
> PNP


Not sure. Ideally the 2 year deduction is completely un-insightful... 

If a guy come with say 3 years of niche technology experience(say big data, rare BI/DW skills like mstr, teradata), he wil have 2 years deducted and what happens here is Australia loses a potential essential immigrant... They seem to not realize this.. And Big data is itself not as old as 3 yrs and there is a short sighted decision being exposed.. 


I don't know how to answer your question. 

But let me present you my case:

1. ICT major in computer(ECE BE India).. 
2. Total 4 years exp(3 yrs India n 1yr in aus)( so 10 points 5+5)..

Points-age30+degree15+exp10+SS
But, 
ACS result deducted all my 4 years... 

So I m gonna ignore their skilled date. If I accept their skilled date, then it is the most foolish decision. How can it take 4 years to be skilled?? Max 2 or 3 months is enough to become skilled. 

So np go for SS.. I suggest go for SS for ACT.. They would sponsor I believe...


----------



## AmitKumar02

jre05 said:


> Hello PPbad,
> 
> Thanks for sharing this, however, I used this, didn't help much.
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


Hi All,

Please refer to this video and blog below who are struggling to score band 8 in writing part ,its really good..

http://www.ieltspodcast.com/ieltspodcast/009-how-to-write-the-perfect-ielts-essay-sentence-by-sentence-ryan-from-ieltsielts-com-explains/

This blog has lot of sample essays and minute details of how to write a perfect essay..
http://ieltsielts.com/

I scored 8 in writing that too in first attempt,so thought of sharing with u guys.


----------



## stkwn99

EOI question for MCTS

I have done my ACS ICT assessment and got result like this:

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migragiton under 261112 of the ANZSCO Code.
Your qualification have been assessed as follows:
Your MCTS from Microsoft completed August 2012 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing
Your Bachelor of Engineering from xxxx University completed June 2000 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.


When I apply for EOI, do I need to add the MCTS qualification? Since I just want to claim the points for my bachelor qualification, and according to the rules, points can be awarded for only one of your recognised qualifications.
It seems pointless mentioning the MCTS qualificiation.

Or if it is yes.
How to add the qualification in EOI?
It consists of more than one certifications. For example, MCT for windows7, configuration, MCT for Network...ects.
Do I need to add every certificaiton IN EOI.
How to complete the form for the fields like begin date and complete date?
Since the tests complete within one days. But you couldn't fill the begin and complete date in the same day...

Thanks for help.


----------



## venkatravinder

Hi Team,

I got myself assessed from ACS this January i.e 2nd Jan 2013 for 261313(software engineer)
I have 65 points for 189 visa and 70 points for 190 visa

My doubt is whether my ACS is valid for the new rules in july 13 as the acs assessing criteria has changed recently.(out of 5 years only 3 yrs are considered as i fall into ICT minor) 

I am into ECE branch ,the acs has assessed all my exp as relevant because i have applied earlier in nov 2012.
Now as there is change in rules will this acs be accepted by the DIAC ? or should i again do the acs (in that case i may not be able to claim the points )

Please suggest.


----------



## Harish2013

venkatravinder said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> I got myself assessed from ACS this January i.e 2nd Jan 2013 for 261313(software engineer)
> I have 65 points for 189 visa and 70 points for 190 visa
> 
> My doubt is whether my ACS is valid for the new rules in july 13 as the acs assessing criteria has changed recently.(out of 5 years only 3 yrs are considered as i fall into ICT minor)
> 
> I am into ECE branch ,the acs has assessed all my exp as relevant because i have applied earlier in nov 2012.
> Now as there is change in rules will this acs be accepted by the DIAC ? or should i again do the acs (in that case i may not be able to claim the points )
> 
> Please suggest.


Hello,
Has to wait to see if DIAC would release any new policies on this.
The new policy should indicate all situations like what should do for people having valid ACS assessment which assessed by ACS before the new rules? Several options could be:
1)Not impacted, old result will go old rules, happy
2)Old result letter has to go via new rules, DIAC count old result letter in new rules
3)Old result go via new rules, DIAC request ACS do re-assessment or format changing to all old valid result letter. Free fee charging...DIAC only accept result letter which has mentioned 'after XX/MM date'
... etc

Has to wait and see what happens


----------



## wish

any ACS today? 
i applied on 31 mar and still with assessor . 
dont know whats going on!


----------



## SunnyK

*Any Visa rejections due to ACS reducing experience?*

Hi, 

Would like to know if there are any in the forum, who submitted EOI with actual experience and got a rejection from DIAC stating the skilled employment incorrect as the reason???


----------



## Harish2013

SunnyK said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would like to know if there are any in the forum, who submitted EOI with actual experience and got a rejection from DIAC stating the skilled employment incorrect as the reason???


NO such cases so far!


----------



## SunnyK

Harish2013 said:


> NO such cases so far!


I assume that we dont have clarification on this and hoping on all our imaginations that DIAC will not consider the complete experience. 

When I check 1119.pdf for Points Based Skilled Migration, It says .. 

_In the 10 years immediately prior to receiving an invitation, you have been employed
outside Australia in your nominated skilled occupation or a closely related skilled
occupation, for a period totalling a....... _

From the above statement, I infer that I should be employed in that particular role for more than 3 yrs to claim some points for Overseas experience. I doesnt mention anything about your skilled level etc.


----------



## Harish2013

SunnyK said:


> I assume that we dont have clarification on this and hoping on all our imaginations that DIAC will not consider the complete experience.
> 
> When I check 1119.pdf for Points Based Skilled Migration, It says ..
> 
> _In the 10 years immediately prior to receiving an invitation, you have been employed
> outside Australia in your nominated skilled occupation or a closely related skilled
> occupation, for a period totalling a....... _
> 
> From the above statement, I infer that I should be employed in that particular role for more than 3 yrs to claim some points for Overseas experience. I doesnt mention anything about your skilled level etc.


Hi Sunnyk,
You are right. Many people are making consumptions that DIAC would not count the full period. But on other words, this indeed unclear and need wait to see if any new policies or rules released after 1-July-2013 by DIAC on it.


----------



## jayptl

It seems that

in 2013 14 plan Almost 50% IT applicant will be washed away in flood...with shocking 2 to 4 yr deduction.


----------



## espresso

Don't be so dramatic, _jayptl_. We'll have to wait for DIAC's official stance on that topic. This apocalyptic mood does nobody any good. We should be positive and supportive on this forum.


----------



## jayptl

*k*

hmm

hey

I m writing wt is going on, I wrote wt is fact.. and its already ther wt DIAC decision will be...

I just wrote assumption, majority expat understand wt I wrote.


----------



## mahendra.kadwa

jayptl said:


> hmm
> 
> hey
> 
> I m writing wt is going on, I wrote wt is fact.. and its already ther wt DIAC decision will be...
> 
> I just wrote assumption, majority expat understand wt I wrote.


Hi Jayptl,

You are right, but you could have said the same in different words. So please be sensible and use proper words, so that it look sensible to others.


----------



## sonie

Hi,

My application's status is still in case finalized state from 25 June onwards, but I haven't received any results so far. Waiting badly for the result to come. Anyone in similar situation?

Should I contact ACS on the mail id given on ACS site?


----------



## mahendra.kadwa

sonie said:


> Hi,
> 
> My application's status is still in case finalized state from 25 June onwards, but I haven't received any results so far. Waiting badly for the result to come. Anyone in similar situation?
> 
> Should I contact ACS on the mail id given on ACS site?


Could you check the spam folder please? And let us know, whether you have received your assessment from ACS or not?


----------



## kshah

Yesterday my status changed from "With Assessor" to "In Progress" at stage 4, should I be receiving the result in couple of days?


----------



## Sunlight11

kshah said:


> Yesterday my status changed from "With Assessor" to "In Progress" at stage 4, should I be receiving the result in couple of days?


Yes, and when you do, kindly add your details in the following sheet:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc#gid=0


----------



## SunnyK

jayptl said:


> hmm
> 
> hey
> 
> I m writing wt is going on, I wrote wt is fact.. and its already ther wt DIAC decision will be...
> 
> I just wrote assumption, majority expat understand wt I wrote.



Any instances to support *"I wrote wt is fact.. and its already ther wt DIAC decision will be..." *??


----------



## jayptl

To Sunny

it means that *" according to new ACS rules DIAC might accept ACS result only after 1july.*


----------



## sonie

mahendra.kadwa said:


> Could you check the spam folder please? And let us know, whether you have received your assessment from ACS or not?


Hi,

My result should mailed to my agent, but she is saying that they have not received any mail till now, whereas many others on this forum got results on the same day of status change. I am bit confused.

:sad:


----------



## Chetu

jayptl said:


> To Sunny
> 
> it means that *" according to new ACS rules DIAC might accept ACS result only after 1july.*


Haha  ,on a lighter note , with that post , you are the official harbinger of such heart-in-mouth news on this forum


----------



## KateRaj

shyam said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally, I got my assessment results. It was 103 days since I submitted my application. But, sent additional documents on 3rd April and this is 12th week since I sent additional documents.
> 
> My result is most disappointing like for others.
> I got my experience deducted by 2 Years despite of having Australian Masters degree. I am yet to get confirmation from my agent but not sure if the Application Type: Recent Graduate of an Australian University, wanting ICT experience considered worked out for me.
> 
> My case: My Result
> B-Tech in ECE -2003: --> comparable to AQF Bachelor degree major in computing
> Australian Masters in Information Systems-2006 :-->comparable to AQF Masters degree major in computing
> IT experience as software engineer since December 2008: Skilled level after December 2010


i dont understand why they reduce number of years from people who has masters.. very bad


----------



## Harish2013

jayptl said:


> To Sunny
> 
> it means that *" according to new ACS rules DIAC might accept ACS result only after 1july.*


So mean to say DIAC even might start to recognize the pre-qualification working experiences which ACS is recognizing while DIAC not now as from 1-July.


----------



## Sunlight11

KateRaj said:


> i dont understand why they reduce number of years from people who has masters.. very bad


Immi rules are often tweaked to control the supply and demand ... Supply from India and China will never fall short ... but Demand in Australia may not be same all year round .. so that's why they do various tweaking stuffs to choke the flow as they see fit... we've no other way other than to accept and try our very best to meet the criteria... !

There is no hard and fast REAL LIFE rule that one need 2 or 4 years of work to get skilled ... different ppl get skilled under different levels of exposure .. So as said, no point really trying to actualize various immigration changes to real life scenario.

You will never have any logical answer if you think in line with ACS/DIAC statements...


----------



## PNP Aspirant

Hi Harish,

I am currently waiting for ACS result and just want to know what you think the result would be for ACS assessment for my profile.

Education
BTech IT 2008 passout

Exp
2008 Jun to 2009 Aug - worked as IT helpdesk and techsupport
From 2009 Aug to Till Date working as Software Tester (for the same ANZCO code I have applied ACS)

My 1st question is - are they going to deduct 2 yrs from relevant exp or from total exp ?

My 2nd question - if they deduct 2 yrs from relevant exp then I wont be getting 5 points and in such case I am not sure if I will be eligible for applying State Sponsor as they will require 3 yrs of exp - so I am thinking if they will consider ACS assessment and they will reject my application.

Can you guys please provide your thoughts?

Thanks
PNP 



Harish2013 said:


> Hello,
> Has to wait to see if DIAC would release any new policies on this.
> The new policy should indicate all situations like what should do for people having valid ACS assessment which assessed by ACS before the new rules? Several options could be:
> 1)Not impacted, old result will go old rules, happy
> 2)Old result letter has to go via new rules, DIAC count old result letter in new rules
> 3)Old result go via new rules, DIAC request ACS do re-assessment or format changing to all old valid result letter. Free fee charging...DIAC only accept result letter which has mentioned 'after XX/MM date'
> ... etc
> 
> Has to wait and see what happens


----------



## jssandhu4646

amolpa said:


> All,
> 
> To update on ACS skill assessment time- I have got ACS assessment done for code 261314 (Software Tester) in just 25 days and result is positive. I have done it myself with the help of this forum. So thanks to all experts and helpful guys here.
> 
> To add on to this - Bachelor of Electronics/Electronics & Telecom Enngg from India is ICT equivalant degree.
> 
> please let me know if anyone need any help/information on ACS skill Assessment.
> 
> Next is IELTS!!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Amol



Hi Amol,

I just wanted to check with you that for Electronics and communication engineering , how many years of IT experience is required ? 
I have 3 years of IT exp with ECE B.Tech and have applied for Software Engineer category. I gues Software engg and Software Testor will have the same criteria for ECE degree

Thnks in advance


----------



## jssandhu4646

kshah said:


> Yesterday my status changed from "With Assessor" to "In Progress" at stage 4, should I be receiving the result in couple of days?


Hi SHAH,

when did u apply and for what category ?


----------



## pablozaur

Hey guys I've received my ACS Skills Assessment almost instantly but I've enclosed priority request about my student visa expiration and I had only Australian Education assessed (no work exp) so maybe that's why I got it so fast..


----------



## Harish2013

PNP Aspirant said:


> Hi Harish,
> 
> I am currently waiting for ACS result and just want to know what you think the result would be for ACS assessment for my profile.
> 
> Education
> BTech IT 2008 passout
> 
> Exp
> 2008 Jun to 2009 Aug - worked as IT helpdesk and techsupport
> From 2009 Aug to Till Date working as Software Tester (for the same ANZCO code I have applied ACS)
> 
> My 1st question is - are they going to deduct 2 yrs from relevant exp or from total exp ?
> 
> My 2nd question - if they deduct 2 yrs from relevant exp then I wont be getting 5 points and in such case I am not sure if I will be eligible for applying State Sponsor as they will require 3 yrs of exp - so I am thinking if they will consider ACS assessment and they will reject my application.
> 
> Can you guys please provide your thoughts?
> 
> Thanks
> PNP


Hello PNP,
I am not ACS assessor officer, what i could make is just for your reference:

*-------Your Case---------------------------*
Education
BTech IT 2008 passout<----------as comparable to AQF Bachelor degree with a major in computing.But not closely revelant to your nominated occupation, so you were required to demonstrate 4 years’ experience 
Sample:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/154681-acs-btech-degree-not-concidered.html

Exp
2008 Jun to 2009 Aug - worked as IT helpdesk and techsupport<----------Not revelant to ICT 261314 Software Tester
From 2009 Aug to Till Date working as Software Tester (for the same ANZCO code I have applied ACS)<----------(3 years 10 month) - Close revelant to ICT 261314 Software Tester

My 1st question is - are they going to deduct 2 yrs from relevant exp or from total exp ? <---4 years

My 2nd question - if they deduct 2 yrs from relevant exp then I wont be getting 5 points and in such case I am not sure if I will be eligible for applying State Sponsor as they will require 3 yrs of exp - so I am thinking if they will consider ACS assessment and they will reject my application. <---For this , i am not sure how state will count you. I think you could go for SS, but indeed there are risk

*-------Your Case---------------------------*

*Then below is what i thought, only for your reference:*

*---------Assumption of ACS result------------------*

Dear ,
Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on XX XXXX 2013.

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261314 Software Tester of the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of (BTech IT 2008) from XXXXX University completed XXX 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing

The date specified for skilled employment for a Bachelor degree or above that is not closely related to the nominated occupation is upon completion of 4 years’ experience. 
The following employment has not yet equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261314 Software Tester of the ANZSCO Code.

2008 Jun to 2009 Aug - worked as IT helpdesk and techsupport<----------Not revelant to ICT 261314 Software Tester
From 2009 Aug to Till Date working as Software Tester (for the same ANZCO code I have applied ACS)<-----------(3 years 10 month)


*---------Assumption of ACS result------------------*


----------



## Vincentluf

Harish2013 said:


> Hello PNP,
> I am not ACS assessor officer, what i could make is just for your reference:
> 
> *-------Your Case---------------------------*
> Education
> BTech IT 2008 passout<----------as comparable to AQF Bachelor degree with a major in computing.But not closely revelant to your nominated occupation, so you were required to demonstrate 4 years’ experience
> Sample:
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/154681-acs-btech-degree-not-concidered.html
> 
> Exp
> 2008 Jun to 2009 Aug - worked as IT helpdesk and techsupport<----------Not revelant to ICT 261314 Software Tester
> From 2009 Aug to Till Date working as Software Tester (for the same ANZCO code I have applied ACS)<----------(3 years 10 month) - Close revelant to ICT 261314 Software Tester
> 
> My 1st question is - are they going to deduct 2 yrs from relevant exp or from total exp ? <---4 years
> 
> My 2nd question - if they deduct 2 yrs from relevant exp then I wont be getting 5 points and in such case I am not sure if I will be eligible for applying State Sponsor as they will require 3 yrs of exp - so I am thinking if they will consider ACS assessment and they will reject my application. <---For this , i am not sure how state will count you. I think you could go for SS, but indeed there are risk
> 
> *-------Your Case---------------------------*
> 
> *Then below is what i thought, only for your reference:*
> 
> *---------Assumption of ACS result------------------*
> 
> Dear ,
> Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on XX XXXX 2013.
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261314 Software Tester of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of (BTech IT 2008) from XXXXX University completed XXX 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> 
> The date specified for skilled employment for a Bachelor degree or above that is not closely related to the nominated occupation is upon completion of 4 years’ experience.
> The following employment has not yet equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261314 Software Tester of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> 2008 Jun to 2009 Aug - worked as IT helpdesk and techsupport<----------Not revelant to ICT 261314 Software Tester
> From 2009 Aug to Till Date working as Software Tester (for the same ANZCO code I have applied ACS)<-----------(3 years 10 month)
> 
> 
> *---------Assumption of ACS result------------------*


Hi Harish,

That's interesting, can I have your opinion regarding my situation as well:

Nov 2008 - :Computer Science Degree -> major in IT
Nov 2007 - Date :Analyst in the same company (closely related to BUsiness Analyst Job on SOL)

Regards
Vincent


----------



## jayantsit

kshah said:


> Yesterday my status changed from "With Assessor" to "In Progress" at stage 4, should I be receiving the result in couple of days?



As per the new ACS Rules u have to wait for 8-12 Weeks.


----------



## GaursvSr

*Is it right time to file for ACS assessment*

Hello Guys,

I just joined the forum and this is my first post. I am Btech in CSE and will complete 8yrs of exp on July 1. I am just about to file for ACS assessment. Was just wondering how much sense does it make to go for it at this time. Keeping in mind the fact that new quota would be relesed on Jul 1 and by the time I get the result of my assessment, a good 2-3 months would have gone and probably the ceiling for s/w professional reached. In that case I would not stand a chance for an invite in this cycle. 
Is my assumption correct ? should I still go for assessment ? 
Your expert opinion please 

Thanks !


----------



## ind2oz

KateRaj said:


> i dont understand why they reduce number of years from people who has masters.. very bad


technically I would recommend every one with masters not declare it at the time of assessment. I don't see any of the masters giving a value add except for loss of experience. 

pls correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Mroks

GaursvSr said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I just joined the forum and this is my first post. I am Btech in CSE and will complete 8yrs of exp on July 1. I am just about to file for ACS assessment. Was just wondering how much sense does it make to go for it at this time. Keeping in mind the fact that new quota would be relesed on Jul 1 and by the time I get the result of my assessment, a good 2-3 months would have gone and probably the ceiling for s/w professional reached. In that case I would not stand a chance for an invite in this cycle.
> Is my assumption correct ? should I still go for assessment ?
> Your expert opinion please
> 
> Thanks !


You are very much off the track.

For current year 2012-13 invitation rounds started in August 2012 and the quota for ICT professionals got completed on 20th May 2013.
Don't think much, start with ACS and IELTS.

Go to reports tab
SkillSelect


----------



## zkhan

GaursvSr said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I just joined the forum and this is my first post. I am Btech in CSE and will complete 8yrs of exp on July 1. I am just about to file for ACS assessment. Was just wondering how much sense does it make to go for it at this time. Keeping in mind the fact that new quota would be relesed on Jul 1 and by the time I get the result of my assessment, a good 2-3 months would have gone and probably the ceiling for s/w professional reached. In that case I would not stand a chance for an invite in this cycle.
> Is my assumption correct ? should I still go for assessment ?
> Your expert opinion please
> 
> Thanks !


I don't think the ceiling for s/w will be reached that quick. For 2012-2013 it got reached a couple of months back I think. So you have a good chance if you apply now.


----------



## pablozaur

GaursvSr said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I just joined the forum and this is my first post. I am Btech in CSE and will complete 8yrs of exp on July 1. I am just about to file for ACS assessment. Was just wondering how much sense does it make to go for it at this time. Keeping in mind the fact that new quota would be relesed on Jul 1 and by the time I get the result of my assessment, a good 2-3 months would have gone and probably the ceiling for s/w professional reached. In that case I would not stand a chance for an invite in this cycle.
> Is my assumption correct ? should I still go for assessment ?
> Your expert opinion please
> 
> Thanks !


I'm not an expert but I would suggest to wait few more days, most likely tomorrow new Ceilings will be published on the Skill Select website so that will give you better idea on how many spots are available for 3 IT SOL categories in 2013/14:


----------



## GaursvSr

Mroks said:


> You are very much off the track.
> 
> For current year 2012-13 invitation rounds started in August 2012 and the quota for ICT professionals got completed on 20th May 2013.
> Don't think much, start with ACS and IELTS.
> 
> 
> I was referring to upcoming 2013-14 cycle only.
> If the ceiling reached this year on May 20, I should not worry much.
> 
> Thanks again for ur quick reply !


----------



## ind2oz

GaursvSr said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I just joined the forum and this is my first post. I am Btech in CSE and will complete 8yrs of exp on July 1. I am just about to file for ACS assessment. Was just wondering how much sense does it make to go for it at this time. Keeping in mind the fact that new quota would be relesed on Jul 1 and by the time I get the result of my assessment, a good 2-3 months would have gone and probably the ceiling for s/w professional reached. In that case I would not stand a chance for an invite in this cycle.
> Is my assumption correct ? should I still go for assessment ?
> Your expert opinion please
> 
> Thanks !


Buddy,

you are right

Its always good to have ones assessment in hand, getting assessment done immediately shouldn't pose any challenge for you as long as you meet the criteria.
- ACS would be valid for 2 years 
- When you really require assessment for any kind of immediate visa application it will take 3 months as per current scenario.


----------



## PNP Aspirant

Hi Harish,

Thanks for the reply, just want to let you know that the sample you are referring to is BTech ECE and mine is BTech IT. I was hoping my education will be closely related to the nominated occupation.

Anyways if my skills are accessed the way you are anticipating then I must have 4 yrs of Software Testing experience and I have 3.10 so far. So do you think if I apply after two months for DIAC then things will turn for me. Please let me know what you think.

I sincerely appreciate the format you are using to judge the profile.

Thanks
PNP




Harish2013 said:


> Hello PNP,
> I am not ACS assessor officer, what i could make is just for your reference:
> 
> *-------Your Case---------------------------*
> Education
> BTech IT 2008 passout<----------as comparable to AQF Bachelor degree with a major in computing.But not closely revelant to your nominated occupation, so you were required to demonstrate 4 years’ experience
> Sample:
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/154681-acs-btech-degree-not-concidered.html
> 
> Exp
> 2008 Jun to 2009 Aug - worked as IT helpdesk and techsupport<----------Not revelant to ICT 261314 Software Tester
> From 2009 Aug to Till Date working as Software Tester (for the same ANZCO code I have applied ACS)<----------(3 years 10 month) - Close revelant to ICT 261314 Software Tester
> 
> My 1st question is - are they going to deduct 2 yrs from relevant exp or from total exp ? <---4 years
> 
> My 2nd question - if they deduct 2 yrs from relevant exp then I wont be getting 5 points and in such case I am not sure if I will be eligible for applying State Sponsor as they will require 3 yrs of exp - so I am thinking if they will consider ACS assessment and they will reject my application. <---For this , i am not sure how state will count you. I think you could go for SS, but indeed there are risk
> 
> *-------Your Case---------------------------*
> 
> *Then below is what i thought, only for your reference:*
> 
> *---------Assumption of ACS result------------------*
> 
> Dear ,
> Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on XX XXXX 2013.
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261314 Software Tester of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of (BTech IT 2008) from XXXXX University completed XXX 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> 
> The date specified for skilled employment for a Bachelor degree or above that is not closely related to the nominated occupation is upon completion of 4 years’ experience.
> The following employment has not yet equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261314 Software Tester of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> 2008 Jun to 2009 Aug - worked as IT helpdesk and techsupport<----------Not revelant to ICT 261314 Software Tester
> From 2009 Aug to Till Date working as Software Tester (for the same ANZCO code I have applied ACS)<-----------(3 years 10 month)
> 
> 
> *---------Assumption of ACS result------------------*


----------



## sonie

Hi,

For all those who have received their ACS results recently, how long it took in the stage 5, did it really go to stage 5 or before that itself you received the results? Mine is stuck in stage 4, but the status changed to case finalized. I don't know what does that mean.

Waiting for replies!
Thanks


----------



## Chetu

Pardon me for digressing . All the tension that we are holding up and need to vent , will find this good . 
On a very light note ,if it can be called light that is , I recommend reading the reviews in that link below on an empty stomach . If this doesn't lighten up your mood , most certainly ,nothing ever can, or will . 

Warning !! Contains extreme hilarity , mostly profanity and mind-boggling creativity 

Amazon.co.uk: Customer Reviews: Veet for Men Hair Removal Gel Creme 200 ml


----------



## Chetu

sonie said:


> Hi,
> 
> For all those who have received their ACS results recently, how long it took in the stage 5, did it really go to stage 5 or before that itself you received the results? Mine is stuck in stage 4, but the status changed to case finalized. I don't know what does that mean.
> 
> Waiting for replies!
> Thanks


You , or your agent should have the mail in the inbox or the spam folder in one or at the most two days .


----------



## noobrex

if someone has just marksheets and the degree is pending to come can we still submit it for evaluation ? will ACS calculate it and give any points ? just wondering.


----------



## whirled

Hi guys

Is it safe to assume that ACS will recognize my degree, Management Information Systems, as an ICT degree? I am applying most probably for ICT Systems Analyst or ICT Securiry Specialist


----------



## Sunlight11

Chetu said:


> Pardon me for digressing . All the tension that we are holding up and need to vent , will find this good .
> On a very light note ,if it can be called light that is , I recommend reading the reviews in that link below on an empty stomach . If this doesn't lighten up your mood , most certainly ,nothing ever can, or will .
> 
> Warning !! Contains extreme hilarity , mostly profanity and mind-boggling creativity
> 
> Amazon.co.uk: Customer Reviews: Veet for Men Hair Removal Gel Creme 200 ml


Just gone though few of the reviews ... Remarkable .... :


----------



## rvijay

sonie said:


> Hi,
> 
> For all those who have received their ACS results recently, how long it took in the stage 5, did it really go to stage 5 or before that itself you received the results? Mine is stuck in stage 4, but the status changed to case finalized. I don't know what does that mean.
> 
> Waiting for replies!
> Thanks


Same thing happened with me, you should start checking your inbox..the mail should be in anytime..


----------



## whirled

One requirement according to DIAC website is "have a suitable skills assessment for that occupation"

When exactly does ACS say that you have positive skills assessment? Is that when your degree is relevant to the code you are applying for? Let's say even if you don't reach 3 years of skilled experience, will they still give you positive assessment?


----------



## Tchek

Hi guys,

Just to give you a rough idea about when you could expect to get your results, I applied the 3rd of April and I got my result today (27th of June), it has been 12 weeks. I applied with the code 263111 (Network and Systems Engineer), they assessed 5 years and 5 months of experience, actually they even assessed more than I expected! I've got the same line as most people here which says:

"*The following employment after September 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZCO code*". I started my career in September 2006, so it seems like they deducted 2 years.
These deducted years are still unclear to me, are you sure that I can't claim 10 points for 5+ years of experience? Anyway even with 3 years of experience claimed I would get 60 points which is enough.

Good luck to all of you guys, and be prepared: it is not that easy to find a job in IT here (I'm currently in Melbourne), of course depending on your skills and specialties. I've been living here for almost one year with 3 difficult months struggling to find a job, I'm CCNP, CCSE, VCP, ITIL, F5 Big IP Certified and other certifications, I never had any problem to find a job in France, but here even with all that it was quite tough to find something! But finally it went through.

Tomorrow is the end of the financial year so some new jobs could arise, but some big companies here (like IBM) fired heaps of engineers over the last few months to outsource their IT in India to make it cheaper. Finally elections are around the corner, and companies don't want to take any risks; yes that's weird, but this is what everyone says!

I don't want to frighten you, opportunities exist here for skilled people, but it's not that easy in IT. It is safe to come with enough money to be able to stay a few months without being paid, which is difficult in a such expensive country I agree.

Good luck guys, be patient and confident and it will go through!


----------



## Harish2013

Vincentluf said:


> Hi Harish,
> 
> That's interesting, can I have your opinion regarding my situation as well:
> 
> Nov 2008 - :Computer Science Degree -> major in IT
> Nov 2007 - Date :Analyst in the same company (closely related to BUsiness Analyst Job on SOL)
> 
> Regards
> Vincent


Hi Vincent,
Your case is simple, as long as your pre-bachelor working experience is at least 20 hours full time per week, then your qualification will be ICT major, your skilled employment will be from Nov 2009.


----------



## Harish2013

PNP Aspirant said:


> Hi Harish,
> 
> Thanks for the reply, just want to let you know that the sample you are referring to is BTech ECE and mine is BTech IT. I was hoping my education will be closely related to the nominated occupation.
> 
> Anyways if my skills are accessed the way you are anticipating then I must have 4 yrs of Software Testing experience and I have 3.10 so far. So do you think if I apply after two months for DIAC then things will turn for me. Please let me know what you think.
> 
> I sincerely appreciate the format you are using to judge the profile.
> 
> Thanks
> PNP


Hi PNP,
IF your education is closely related to your nominated occupation, then ACS only consider 2 years as the start of skilled employment. And you ACS assessment will be positive result.

But if they think your education is not closely related to your nominated occupation, you might get below statement:


"You have been assessed as not meeting the requirements for professional information technology experience of four (4) years in a field closely related to your nominated skilled occupation."

Not sure how DIAC will treat you once they saw this statement on the result letter. But 5 point will be given by DIAC as long as you have 3 years full time experiences closely to that occuption with support envidences and ACS skill assessment. In your result letter, ACS will mention 'suitable for migration' under that code, also indicate 3 years 10 month so far you had. The decision has to be made by yourself.


----------



## Sunlight11

Tchek said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just to give you a rough idea about when you could expect to get your results, I applied the 3rd of April and I got my result today (27th of June), it has been 12 weeks. I applied with the code 263111 (Network and Systems Engineer), they assessed 5 years and 5 months of experience, actually they even assessed more than I expected! I've got the same line as most people here which says:
> 
> "*The following employment after September 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZCO code*". I started my career in September 2006, so it seems like they deducted 2 years.
> These deducted years are still unclear to me, are you sure that I can't claim 10 points for 5+ years of experience? Anyway even with 3 years of experience claimed I would get 60 points which is enough.
> 
> Good luck to all of you guys, and be prepared: it is not that easy to find a job in IT here (I'm currently in Melbourne), of course depending on your skills and specialties. I've been living here for almost one year with 3 difficult months struggling to find a job, I'm CCNP, CCSE, VCP, ITIL, F5 Big IP Certified and other certifications, I never had any problem to find a job in France, but here even with all that it was quite tough to find something! But finally it went through.
> 
> Tomorrow is the end of the financial year so some new jobs could arise, but some big companies here (like IBM) fired heaps of engineers over the last few months to outsource their IT in India to make it cheaper. Finally elections are around the corner, and companies don't want to take any risks; yes that's weird, but this is what everyone says!
> 
> I don't want to frighten you, opportunities exist here for skilled people, but it's not that easy in IT. It is safe to come with enough money to be able to stay a few months without being paid, which is difficult in a such expensive country I agree.
> 
> Good luck guys, be patient and confident and it will go through!


You can safely claim 5 Points for More than 3 but less than 5 years experience.


----------



## Sunlight11

whirled said:


> One requirement according to DIAC website is "have a suitable skills assessment for that occupation"
> 
> When exactly does ACS say that you have positive skills assessment? Is that when your degree is relevant to the code you are applying for? Let's say even if you don't reach 3 years of skilled experience, will they still give you positive assessment?


They will not give you positive assessment unless you either meet 2 years (relevant) or 4 years (non-relevant) experience, although, in some cases, instead of 4, 3.5 years of experience did the trick.

However, If ACS equate your degree to AQF Bachelor, but you fail to meet the work experience criteria may be for 5/6 months, AND ACS gives you Negative assessment for that, then only Visa Officer may allow you to go through your visa application IF you don't claim any work points, (But this is entirely upon CO's discretion and I've no documented instance for such happening, just heard from one agent that's it).

One thing that is I am sure of, 65% of ur Bachelor content MUST atleast Closely Relate to your chosen occupation to get a "Relevant AQF Bachelor Major" ; needing only 2 years of experience.


----------



## ind2oz

noobrex said:


> if someone has just marksheets and the degree is pending to come can we still submit it for evaluation ? will ACS calculate it and give any points ? just wondering.


Noobex,

in that case , provisional degree certificate can be submitted. That's worth. 
usually one can get a PDC with in a 2-3 days.


----------



## mahendra.kadwa

noobrex said:


> if someone has just marksheets and the degree is pending to come can we still submit it for evaluation ? will ACS calculate it and give any points ? just wondering.


Hi noobrex,

I have applied with marksheets and provisional degree and got profile assessed from ACS on 13th June.


----------



## ind2oz

Tchek said:


> Good luck to all of you guys, and be prepared: it is not that easy to find a job in IT here (I'm currently in Melbourne), of course depending on your skills and specialties. I've been living here for almost one year with 3 difficult months struggling to find a job, I'm CCNP, CCSE, VCP, ITIL, F5 Big IP Certified and other certifications, I never had any problem to find a job in France, but here even with all that it was quite tough to find something! But finally it went through.
> 
> Tomorrow is the end of the financial year so some new jobs could arise, but some big companies here (like IBM) fired heaps of engineers over the last few months to outsource their IT in India to make it cheaper. Finally elections are around the corner, and companies don't want to take any risks; yes that's weird, but this is what everyone says!
> 
> I don't want to frighten you, opportunities exist here for skilled people, but it's not that easy in IT. It is safe to come with enough money to be able to stay a few months without being paid, which is difficult in a such expensive country I agree.
> 
> Good luck guys, be patient and confident and it will go through!


Dear Tchek:

Congratulations on your positive assessment which is favorable to you. And thanks for all the wishes.

I would politely disagree with your portrayal of grimmer picture of job market. As per my sources i.e. few friends of mine it’s not that hard to sustain. At least in NSW, VIC & WA.

I had a chance to go through few job portals. Here is the sample data from one portal, I had considered roles suitable for me and I am from ITES Domain. And I can fit into any of these roles. These numbers are for the jobs postings which are not more than 30 days old.

There are various aspects we to understand while considering this data.

	This data is from only one of the leading URL .i.e. seek.com. Apart from this there are good number of other various websites. 
	Apart from these postings a large number of roles are filled by recruiters without before they are posting on any kind of public forums.
	Many jobs get filled by references and local contacts.



*See the attachment for the data*
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/attachment.php?attachmentid=8137&stc=1&d=1372356269


I would suggest you refer this thread which might be useful for many others. One must go through this post. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/157155-how-get-job-quickly-australia.html


Finally, but not the least. This is not the right thread to discuss on such topics, still I couldn’t resist myself. Kindly initiate a new thread to discuss further.


----------



## vanguard

Hi Guys

I applied 13 weeks ago and still waiting for the result! Who knows whats the cause of this issue? moreover, is it possible to fill out EOI application before recieving the result from ACS? As I understood, the supporting evidences must comply with the given information in EOI application form, so I can provide them with the evidence later (when the assessment process is finished).
I need your suggestion


----------



## FerFrizzo

vanguard said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I applied 13 weeks ago and still waiting for the result! Who knows whats the cause of this issue? moreover, is it possible to fill out EOI application before recieving the result from ACS? As I understood, the supporting evidences must comply with the given information in EOI application form, so I can provide them with the evidence later (when the assessment process is finished).
> I need your suggestion


You will need the assessment number to put in the EOI.


----------



## vanguard

FerFrizzo said:


> You will need the assessment number to put in the EOI.


Thx mate!


----------



## Tchek

ind2oz said:


> Dear Tchek:
> 
> Congratulations on your positive assessment which is favorable to you. And thanks for all the wishes.
> 
> I would politely disagree with your portrayal of grimmer picture of job market. As per my sources i.e. few friends of mine it’s not that hard to sustain. At least in NSW, VIC & WA.


Hi ind2oz, hi all,

You're right it's not the correct place to discuss about it, sorry for that! I just wanted to give a quick feedback because I've been in Australia for 18 months and almost a year as an engineer, so I thought it would be a good idea to share my experience; I could probably do it somewhere else on the forum, that's true. To make things clear, I found at first a job really quickly in Melbourne (2 weeks) in August 2012, then they sponsored me (457); so I thought "it's damn easy to find something here!" And then my contract finished up (project completed) and the last three months have been quite a nightmare for me, the visa didn't help that's true and that's why I'm applying for the PR.

I don't want to generalise from my own experience, I know people who struggled (in particular some PR friends who worked for IBM and were fired in March because of the outsourcing), and some others who had no problem at all; it's just a matter of who you are, your skills (IT is a large field), the economic situation... And luck, of course!

Thanks Sunlight11 for your answer and again, all the best to all of you guys!


----------



## tomtomwq

Got this from a friend. This is DIAC's reply about his query on ACS reducing experience



> It is important firstly, to realise that there has not been a change in the policy, nor in the methodology of implementing the policy by the ACS.
> 
> 
> 
> After consultations between DIAC and the ACS, it was agreed that more clarity was needed to give potential applicants certainty in the points they could claim. This came into effect in April 2013. The purpose of this clarification was to highlight that claim points for skilled employment in the nominated skilled occupation, an applicant is required to demonstrate having worked in that skilled occupation for at least 2 years after attaining the relevant qualifications in a closely related field. The work experience component differs based on the level of qualifications and wether the qualifications are in a closely related field.
> 
> 
> 
> In effect, this means that for a qualifying period work experience undertaken after the qualification is obtained, no points can be claimed. Work experience undertaken after the end of the qualifying period can be claimed for points. This is not a shift in policy but a clearer indication of skilled employment.
> 
> Therefore, to summarise:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Expression of Interest (EOI) points can be claimed to reflect relevant skilled employment gained after the qualifying work experience period and following the award of relevant qualification
> 
> 2. Information regarding the work experience requirements are detailed here: www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf
> 
> 3. The ACS introduced this clarity in mid April 2013. This did not effect a change in definition to ‘skilled employment’.
> 
> 
> 
> It is also important to note that the Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations (ANZSCO) describes only entry level criteria, and that the ACS uses it as a guide. As the authority for these occupations, ACS determines additional criteria for either skills assessment or skilled employment over and above that described in the ANZSCO.



My question: 

How to put reduced experience in EOI? My job started from 2007 to 2011,
but the deeming date is May 2009. So I have to split that job into two parts, before May 2009 is "NOT RELATED" and after May 2009 is "RELATED"?


----------



## espresso

Hi tomtomwq, 

yes, splitting it up into two entries and ticking "not related" for the first period should do the job.


----------



## wish

espresso said:


> Hi tomtomwq,
> 
> yes, splitting it up into two entries and ticking "not related" for the first period should do the job.


Hi espresso ,

Means that, he can claim point for "not related " work experience?


----------



## wish

Any ACS today? applied 31 Mar , still with assessor .


----------



## Harish2013

tomtomwq said:


> Got this from a friend. This is DIAC's reply about his query on ACS reducing experience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question:
> 
> How to put reduced experience in EOI? My job started from 2007 to 2011,
> but the deeming date is May 2009. So I have to split that job into two parts, before May 2009 is "NOT RELATED" and after May 2009 is "RELATED"?


Hi Tom,
I think the message you quoted should not be DIAC's reply, it more looks like from one MARA agent or someone else's personal understanding. And the understanding seems wrong. Cause there already cases who claimed full experiences with ACS new format letter and got granted by DIAC without any issues, heard from my areas.

But i do have a concern is that so many people are keeping sending query/question mails to DIAC on this subject might finally push them decide to issue the worst policy as no point will be awarded to 'a qualifying period work experience'


----------



## tomtomwq

Harish2013 said:


> Hi Tom,
> I think the message you quoted should not be DIAC's reply, it more looks like from one MARA agent or someone else's personal understanding. And the understanding seems wrong. Cause there already cases who claimed full experiences with ACS new format letter and got granted by DIAC without any issues, heard from my areas.
> 
> But i do have a concern is that so many people are keeping sending query/question mails to DIAC on this subject might finally push them decide to issue the worst policy as no point will be awarded to 'a qualifying period work experience'


It is DIAC's reply.

My friend submitted it via DIAC's feedback link. I removed his name and the DIAC's personnel to protect their privacy.


This is part of the replier's signature"





> DIAC Personnel's name
> 
> Business Innovation and Occupation Policy Section
> 
> Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC)



The cases that were successful while still claimed the whole experience are in the early stage when things weren't clear. It could be that not all the COs were aware of the change in policy at the time. It's much clearer now. 

Would you risk losing $4500 AUD and a 3 year ban? Worse, everywhere you go later in your life, you must answer "yes" to the question "Have you ever been refused a visa?".


----------



## Harish2013

tomtomwq said:


> It is DIAC's reply.
> 
> My friend submitted it via DIAC's feedback link. I removed his name and the DIAC's personnel to protect their privacy.
> 
> 
> This is part of the replier's signature"


IF this is the case, then answer your question:



> My question:
> 
> How to put reduced experience in EOI? My job started from 2007 to 2011,
> but the deeming date is May 2009. So I have to split that job into two parts, before May 2009 is "NOT RELATED" and after May 2009 is "RELATED"?


As that DIAC officer mentioned, you just put the 'skilled employment' period as stated by ACS in EOI system. No need mention 'a qualifying period'.


----------



## Harish2013

tomtomwq said:


> It is DIAC's reply.
> The cases that were successful while still claimed the whole experience are in the early stage when things weren't clear. It could be that not all the COs were aware of the change in policy at the time. It's much clearer now.
> 
> Would you risk losing $4500 AUD and a 3 year ban? Worse, everywhere you go later in your life, you must answer "yes" to the question "Have you ever been refused a visa?".


Thank you so much for clearly explaining how DIAC officer start to study and finally understood this issue topic or concept and procedures, and during the period, they even granted many such cases which seems should not be granted as per potential policy. Initially DIAC even do not aware that they might need change the 'working experience' claiming policy and grant as usual as they do, but so many mails/questions to them, Indeed they decide to publish something new on this.

But no one is actually taking risk even they claimed full experiences in EOI now. Cause right now there are no any policy as officially announced. If indeed this turns true for example after july-2013, surely there will be official policy released by DIAC with instructions for applicants to modify or change their submitted EOI applications. 

IF no official published policy or legislation change on this, i just claim full experience without any concern. DIAC could not just refuse your application with no offical policy, right? 

BTW, money is just money, they always could be re-made. Answer 'Yes' doesnt mean anything, as you just state your true siturations as refused because of 'not qualifing the policy' instead of submitting fraudulent information.


But i would suggest you only claim and mention your 'skilled employment' period as stated by ACS result letter in EOI system. No need mention 'qualifying period work experience' and good luck.


----------



## shyam

Hi Guys, 

Please suggest on my case. I got my ACS result and experience reduced by 2 Years.

My Case: *My result*
B-Tech in Electronics & Communication Engineering-2003 INDIA : *comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing*
Masters in Information Systems- 2006- Australia qualifications: *comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing*
IT experience as Software Engineer since Dec 2008. : *Skilled After 2010*


Any idea on why my experience got deducted. Did ACS has done a mistake?
My qualification is ICT major Australian qualification, then why did ACS mentioned it as comparable to AQF Master degree major in computing??
I have an Australian Qualification and it is Major in Computing and Relevant experience as Software Engineer.
If I come under* Recent Graduate of an Australian University, wanting ICT experience considered*
Then I should get my total experience counted.

Any suggestions?

Harish, can you look at my case once?


----------



## Mroks

shyam said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Please suggest on my case. I got my ACS result and experience reduced by 2 Years.
> 
> My Case: *My result*
> B-Tech in Electronics & Communication Engineering-2003 INDIA : *comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing*
> Masters in Information Systems- 2006- Australia qualifications: *comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing*
> IT experience as Software Engineer since Dec 2008. : *Skilled After 2010*
> 
> 
> Any idea on why my experience got deducted. Did ACS has done a mistake?
> My qualification is ICT major Australian qualification, then why did ACS mentioned it as comparable to AQF Master degree major in computing??
> I have an Australian Qualification and it is Major in Computing and Relevant experience as Software Engineer.
> If I come under* Recent Graduate of an Australian University, wanting ICT experience considered*
> Then I should get my total experience counted.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Harish, can you look at my case once?


Communicate with ACS regarding the result outcome which is not as per given in http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf


----------



## jayptl

Yes Shyam

U shud contact ACS about and complaint them...


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Seems very few people have applied for ACS in the month of June or else people are not willing to update their information in the excel sheet.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc#gid=0


----------



## kshah

*Got positive result*

Hello friends
I got the result today. I believe its 5+ years and if so I got no deduction in exp. Please let me know your views.

======================================================================

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the
ANZSCO Code.

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:

Your Master in Computer Application completed July 2005 has been assessed
as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing
The following employment after July 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 07/05 - 09/07 (2yrs 2mths)
Country: INDIA
Dates: 07/08 - 01/09 (0yrs 6mths)
Country: INDIA
Dates: 08/09 - 03/13 (3yrs 7mths)
Country: INDIA
Please note that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship reserves th....

====================================================================


----------



## anujmalhotra262

kshah said:


> Hello friends
> I got the result today. I believe its 5+ years and if so I got no deduction in exp. Please let me know your views.
> 
> ======================================================================
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the
> ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Master in Computer Application completed July 2005 has been assessed
> as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing
> The following employment after July 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
> level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Dates: 07/05 - 09/07 (2yrs 2mths)
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 07/08 - 01/09 (0yrs 6mths)
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 08/09 - 03/13 (3yrs 7mths)
> Country: INDIA
> Please note that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship reserves th....
> 
> ====================================================================


Congratulations!!! please update the sheet and I think you should file your EOI today itself...


----------



## kshah

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Congratulations!!! please update the sheet and I think you should file your EOI today itself...


Thanx buddy, actually I need to go with NSW SS as not having 7 in each in IELTS, so need to wait till 1st july.


----------



## Mroks

kshah said:


> Thanx buddy, actually I need to go with NSW SS as not having 7 in each in IELTS, so need to wait till 1st july.


DIAC's min requirement is 6 band in each. If you are not making 60 points still you can file for EOI.


----------



## shyam

kshah said:


> Hello friends
> I got the result today. I believe its 5+ years and if so I got no deduction in exp. Please let me know your views.
> 
> ======================================================================
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the
> ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Master in Computer Application completed July 2005 has been assessed
> as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing
> The following employment after July 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
> level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Dates: 07/05 - 09/07 (2yrs 2mths)
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 07/08 - 01/09 (0yrs 6mths)
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 08/09 - 03/13 (3yrs 7mths)
> Country: INDIA
> Please note that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship reserves th....
> 
> ====================================================================


Hi Shah,

Your experience prior to July 2007 is not considered to be skilled so you lose whatever before july 2007.


All,

Please update your details in the sheet. 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc&usp=sharing

Its helps everyone.


----------



## Sunlight11

kshah said:


> Hello friends
> I got the result today. I believe its 5+ years and if so I got no deduction in exp. Please let me know your views.
> 
> ======================================================================
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the
> ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Master in Computer Application completed July 2005 has been assessed
> as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing
> The following employment after July 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
> level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Dates: 07/05 - 09/07 (2yrs 2mths)
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 07/08 - 01/09 (0yrs 6mths)
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 08/09 - 03/13 (3yrs 7mths)
> Country: INDIA
> Please note that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship reserves th....
> 
> ====================================================================



Congrats, But what about your Bachelor, hasn't they mentioned anything about it or you didn't submit ?

Cause according to SkillSelect, to claim 15 points for Masters, One must have an AQF level Bachelor in his disposal (has to be mentioned in ACS letter or some other assessing authority's letter).


----------



## kshah

Sunlight11 said:


> Congrats, But what about your Bachelor, hasn't they mentioned anything about it or you didn't submit ?
> 
> Cause according to SkillSelect, to claim 15 points for Masters, One must have an AQF level Bachelor in his disposal (has to be mentioned in ACS letter or some other assessing authority's letter).


I dont think so about bachelor as on this link Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa it says AT LEAST.

But still if somebody can describe in more details that would be helpful.

Thank you.


----------



## nilwal

kshah said:


> Hello friends
> I got the result today. I believe its 5+ years and if so I got no deduction in exp. Please let me know your views.
> 
> ======================================================================
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the
> ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Master in Computer Application completed July 2005 has been assessed
> as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing
> The following employment after July 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
> level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Dates: 07/05 - 09/07 (2yrs 2mths)
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 07/08 - 01/09 (0yrs 6mths)
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 08/09 - 03/13 (3yrs 7mths)
> Country: INDIA
> Please note that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship reserves th....
> 
> ====================================================================


Congrats !!
In your case you completed masters in 2005 and started with job in 2007, right?


----------



## Sunlight11

kshah said:


> I dont think so about bachelor as on this link Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa it says AT LEAST.
> 
> But still if somebody can describe in more details that would be helpful.
> 
> Thank you.


Well, I was just quoting from SkillSelect too. Had they given you AQF Bachelor instead of Masters, it would not have been an issue.



> To receive points for a Masters degree, you must also have a Bachelor degree, or the Masters degree must be considered as at least comparable to Bachelor level at Australian standards.
> 
> The authority that conducts your skills assessment will determine whether any qualifications earned outside Australia are of a standard that is comparable to the relevant Australian qualification.


Its better that you get absolutely sure first about this issue ... If you've NON-ICT bachelor, you can always get it done through VETASSESS ...


----------



## shyam

kshah said:


> Hello friends
> I got the result today. I believe its 5+ years and if so I got no deduction in exp. Please let me know your views.
> 
> ======================================================================
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the
> ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Master in Computer Application completed July 2005 has been assessed
> as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing
> The following employment after July 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
> level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Dates: 07/05 - 09/07 (2yrs 2mths)
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 07/08 - 01/09 (0yrs 6mths)
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 08/09 - 03/13 (3yrs 7mths)
> Country: INDIA
> Please note that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship reserves th....
> 
> ====================================================================


Hi Shah,

Your experience prior to July 2007 is not considered to be skilled so you lose whatever before july 2007.


All,

Please update your details in the sheet. 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc&usp=sharing

Its helps everyone.


----------



## jayptl

how u got master without bachelor????


----------



## shyam

jayptl said:


> Yes Shyam
> 
> U shud contact ACS about and complaint them...


Thanks Jay,
My agent is on it. Will update you guys once I get any.


----------



## askchennai

It looks like even if you doesn’t submit your first 2 years work experience after your degree, ACS deducting (considering) it and giving full experience whatever you submitted later by seeing "Kshah" assessment. I am also in the same boat. I completed by Bachelor degree (Computer Science) by 2002 and started working from same year. Since I submitted on Apr 1st (263111), I thought to go with only my last 9 years experience (from 2004) and now wondering what I will get in my skill assessment as they changed the rules by April 14th.

After seeing "Shash" case, I think I will get my full 9 years exp from ACS. Do you guys agree? If they reduce 2 years from 2004 then I can’t claim 15 points which I need desperately.


----------



## Sunlight11

askchennai said:


> It looks like even if you doesn’t submit your first 2 years work experience after your degree, ACS deducting (considering) it and giving full experience whatever you submitted later by seeing "Kshah" assessment. I am also in the same boat. I completed by Bachelor degree (Computer Science) by 2002 and started working from same year. Since I submitted on Apr 1st (263111), I thought to go with only my last 9 years experience (from 2004) and now wondering what I will get in my skill assessment as they changed the rules by April 14th.
> 
> After seeing "Shash" case, I think I will get my full 9 years exp from ACS. Do you guys agree? If they reduce 2 years from 2004 then I can’t claim 15 points which I need desperately.


They'll decide upon whatever you've given them, as such they will deduct experience from 2004. You are then at risk of not being able to claim 8 years of experience. What I'll suggest, is contact ACS and request them to accept your first two years of experience (Just say you didn't get the experience letter at the time of applying, but you've got it now) and see what they say (Chances are low though).


----------



## askchennai

Yes, I am also thinking the same that they will deduct 2 years from 2004 but not sure how they calculated in "Shash" case.

Shash - Could you tell us how many years of experiance you shown to ACS and from which year?


----------



## shyam

Mroks said:


> Communicate with ACS regarding the result outcome which is not as per given in http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf


Thanks Mroks,

Will do. I am on it. 

All, Please update your details in the sheet:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc&usp=sharing


----------



## kshah

nilwal said:


> Congrats !!
> In your case you completed masters in 2005 and started with job in 2007, right?


I completed masters in 2005 and started job in july 2005 only. and it is mentioned in the letter that they are considering from 07/05 means july/05.


----------



## kshah

Sunlight11 said:


> Well, I was just quoting from SkillSelect too. Had they given you AQF Bachelor instead of Masters, it would not have been an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Its better that you get absolutely sure first about this issue ... If you've NON-ICT bachelor, you can always get it done through VETASSESS ...


Aah, thank you for pointing out, let me investigate more on this issue.


----------



## anujmalhotra262

kshah said:


> Hello friends
> I got the result today. I believe its 5+ years and if so I got no deduction in exp. Please let me know your views.
> 
> ======================================================================
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the
> ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Master in Computer Application completed July 2005 has been assessed
> as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing
> The following employment after July 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
> level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Dates: 07/05 - 09/07 (2yrs 2mths)
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 07/08 - 01/09 (0yrs 6mths)
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 08/09 - 03/13 (3yrs 7mths)
> Country: INDIA
> Please note that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship reserves th....
> 
> ====================================================================


I saw that you have mentioned in the excel sheet that you have 5.5 Yrs of Experience and ACS assessed 5.5 Yrs... Well, As you completed your Masters in 2005. You experience is around 8 Yrs and since ACS considered you skilled after 2007, reducing 2 Yrs from your total Exp making 5.5 so you should mention Total around 8 and acs assessed 5.5... 

Seniors pls correct me if I am wrong..

All the best for your next Step, kshah...


----------



## jayptl

kshah

so ACS didnt deduct experience in yor case? its confusing mate

plz clear and display yor result here


----------



## anujmalhotra262

jayptl said:


> kshah
> 
> so ACS didnt deduct experience in yor case? its confusing mate
> 
> plz clear and display yor result here



They did reduced his work experience though they mentioned all the dates along with place of work but they mentioned in his letter that he is skilled after July 2007.. 

From around 7.5 or 8 ( based on the date he applied for ACS) to 5.5 is what they have done for his case...


----------



## Sunlight11

jayptl said:


> kshah
> 
> so ACS didnt deduct experience in yor case? its confusing mate
> 
> plz clear and display yor result here


He worked from 2005, ACS deducted first two years starting from 2005 that's it (As his Masters has been considered ICT Relevant Major) .


----------



## kshah

anujmalhotra262 said:


> I saw that you have mentioned in the excel sheet that you have 5.5 Yrs of Experience and ACS assessed 5.5 Yrs... Well, As you completed your Masters in 2005. You experience is around 8 Yrs and since ACS considered you skilled after 2007, reducing 2 Yrs from your total Exp making 5.5 so you should mention Total around 8 and acs assessed 5.5...
> 
> Seniors pls correct me if I am wrong..
> 
> All the best for your next Step, kshah...


Sorry friends, that was mistake in understanding the stuff, and yes now I confirm that they have mentioned it after July 2007 so you all are right it has deducted 2 years. My mistake and let me remove all related confusing posts.


----------



## askchennai

Thanks Kshah, in that case for me also they will deduct 2 years from 2004 and I have to go for re-assess to include first 2 years experiance (from 2002). Any idea how long the re-assess process will take? I hope it shouldn't be again 12 weeks again.


----------



## shyam

askchennai said:


> Thanks Kshah, in that case for me also they will deduct 2 years from 2004 and I have to go for re-assess to include first 2 years experiance (from 2002). Any idea how long the re-assess process will take? I hope it shouldn't be again 12 weeks again.


Hi askchennai,

Based on what point you are going to ask for re-assess and why would ACS consider you first 2 years in the re-assessment? Bit confused will this happen without a major point to argue?


----------



## balajism

shyam said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Please suggest on my case. I got my ACS result and experience reduced by 2 Years.
> 
> My Case: *My result*
> B-Tech in Electronics & Communication Engineering-2003 INDIA : *comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing*
> Masters in Information Systems- 2006- Australia qualifications: *comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing*
> IT experience as Software Engineer since Dec 2008. : *Skilled After 2010*
> 
> 
> Any idea on why my experience got deducted. Did ACS has done a mistake?
> My qualification is ICT major Australian qualification, then why did ACS mentioned it as comparable to AQF Master degree major in computing??
> I have an Australian Qualification and it is Major in Computing and Relevant experience as Software Engineer.
> If I come under* Recent Graduate of an Australian University, wanting ICT experience considered*
> Then I should get my total experience counted.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Harish, can you look at my case once?


Hi Shyam,
Trying to answer your questions from wat I've read and understood, so bear with me if I'm wrong!

-- _My qualification is ICT major Australian qualification, then why did ACS mentioned it as comparable to AQF Master degree major in computing??_ To answer this, according to the ACS "All Australian & Overseas ICT Qualifications are assessed according to the Australian Qualifications Framework (AQF) standard". So regardless of Aus or not, the ACS report will say if your degree is equivalent to AQF standard only.

-- _If I come under* Recent Graduate of an Australian University, wanting ICT experience considered*
Then I should get my total experience counted._ To answer this, according to the ACS, "The assessment basis of this application is the same as the Recent Graduates application with the addition for the applicant to have their skilled employment assessed. The assessment of the work experience for this type of application is only for the purpose of the points test and will not contribute towards the suitability result of the skill assessment.""

To clarify, when you apply as ICT Recent graduate wanting ICT experience assessed, this is what happens: 
- Your suitability for migration under that ANZSCO is considered solely on the basis of your degree.
- Your ICT experience is then assessed only for the points test. The procedure for this assessment is the same as the 'Skills' assessment, i.e, the 2 years or 4 years deduction.

Hope this clarifies things.
The 'according to ACS' statements are in these documents:
http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf

http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf

Cheers


----------



## shyam

balajism said:


> Hi Shyam,
> Trying to answer your questions from wat I've read and understood, so bear with me if I'm wrong!
> 
> -- _My qualification is ICT major Australian qualification, then why did ACS mentioned it as comparable to AQF Master degree major in computing??_ To answer this, according to the ACS "All Australian & Overseas ICT Qualifications are assessed according to the Australian Qualifications Framework (AQF) standard". So regardless of Aus or not, the ACS report will say if your degree is equivalent to AQF standard only.
> 
> -- _If I come under* Recent Graduate of an Australian University, wanting ICT experience considered*
> Then I should get my total experience counted._ To answer this, according to the ACS, "The assessment basis of this application is the same as the Recent Graduates application with the addition for the applicant to have their skilled employment assessed. The assessment of the work experience for this type of application is only for the purpose of the points test and will not contribute towards the suitability result of the skill assessment.""
> 
> To clarify, when you apply as ICT Recent graduate wanting ICT experience assessed, this is what happens:
> - Your suitability for migration under that ANZSCO is considered solely on the basis of your degree.
> - Your ICT experience is then assessed only for the points test. The procedure for this assessment is the same as the 'Skills' assessment, i.e, the 2 years or 4 years deduction.
> 
> Hope this clarifies things.
> The 'according to ACS' statements are in these documents:
> http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf
> 
> http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf
> 
> Cheers




Thanks Balaji for the information and looking at my case in detail.

But sorry it seems my understanding is bit poor. Please bear with me.

Two things that i do not yet understand:

Firstly the recent graduate application type itself has an experience exemption. My understanding is that the candidate is called to be skilled with just the Australian Masters degree. 

The type that considers the experience should be an add on and should be in consideration.
Once I am deemed to be skilled just with the Masters degree then I would not need any extra experience to claim to be skilled after so and so date. Then whatever comes after the Masters should be an add on.
Please correct me if i am wrong.

Also, can you please be bit more clear on what does 
1>


> The assessment of the work experience for this type of application is only for the purpose of the points test and will not contribute towards the suitability result of the skill assessment.


What i Understood is that, experience might be considered for points test only when the experience is relevant which enables the ACS to issue result letter mentioning that it is suitable for the nominated for the occupation.

2>


> Your ICT experience is then assessed only for the points test. The procedure for this assessment is the same as the 'Skills' assessment, i.e, the 2 years or 4 years deduction.


And for the second one, what does the experience is assessed only for the points test means? sorry for asking again on this.
The experience should be deducted based on when the candidate meant to reach skilled level. In my case I already reached with my qualification and why again deduction?


----------



## balajism

Hey shyam,

Sorry if I'm confusing you instead of helping. Feel free to ignore me/tell me off if that's the case! 
As per my understanding:
-- Evaluation of ICT recent graduate degree and the experience are two different things.
-- Your degree if equivalent to the AQF standard, makes you 'skilled' and suitable for migration.

-- However, evaluation of work experience is different. 'Skilled experience' i.e, the skilled employment for which you can claim points - begins ONLY after 2 years of employment in a related job that you start AFTER becoming 'skilled'. 

-- To sum up: First, you become 'skilled' (after degree etc.). Then you gain relevant experience for 2 years. Any experience gained after 2 yrs is said to be 'skilled employment' for which you can claim points.

So like I said before, they treat the 'Skills' assessment and the 'experience' assessment part equally for you (ICT recent grad case). The ACS assesses the degree first, then deducts 2 years as the time it takes for you to be eligible for 'skilled employment'. Otherwise, if your skilled employment date is considered to start as soon as you finish Aus Masters, it is not fair to ppl who did their degrees outside Aus.
-- That's because we (ppl with Aus masters) get our advantage in the DIAC process - when we meet the Aus study requirement (5 points).

Hope that clears things up. But as I said, this is my understanding. Feel free to ignore me 
Hope you get a positive result soon :fingerscrossed:



shyam said:


> Thanks Balaji for the information and looking at my case in detail.
> 
> But sorry it seems my understanding is bit poor. Please bear with me.
> 
> Two things that i do not yet understand:
> 
> Firstly the recent graduate application type itself has an experience exemption. My understanding is that the candidate is called to be skilled with just the Australian Masters degree.
> 
> The type that considers the experience should be an add on and should be in consideration.
> Once I am deemed to be skilled just with the Masters degree then I would not need any extra experience to claim to be skilled after so and so date. Then whatever comes after the Masters should be an add on.
> Please correct me if i am wrong.
> 
> Also, can you please be bit more clear on what does
> 1>
> What i Understood is that, experience might be considered for points test only when the experience is relevant which enables the ACS to issue result letter mentioning that it is suitable for the nominated for the occupation.
> 
> 2>
> And for the second one, what does the experience is assessed only for the points test means? sorry for asking again on this.
> The experience should be deducted based on when the candidate meant to reach skilled level. In my case I already reached with my qualification and why again deduction?


----------



## shyam

balajism said:


> Hey shyam,
> 
> Sorry if I'm confusing you instead of helping. Feel free to ignore me/tell me off if that's the case!
> As per my understanding:
> -- Evaluation of ICT recent graduate degree and the experience are two different things.
> -- Your degree if equivalent to the AQF standard, makes you 'skilled' and suitable for migration.
> 
> -- However, evaluation of work experience is different. 'Skilled experience' i.e, the skilled employment for which you can claim points - begins ONLY after 2 years of employment in a related job that you start AFTER becoming 'skilled'.
> 
> -- To sum up: First, you become 'skilled' (after degree etc.). Then you gain relevant experience for 2 years. Any experience gained after 2 yrs is said to be 'skilled employment' for which you can claim points.
> 
> So like I said before, they treat the 'Skills' assessment and the 'experience' assessment part equally for you (ICT recent grad case). The ACS assesses the degree first, then deducts 2 years as the time it takes for you to be eligible for 'skilled employment'. Otherwise, if your skilled employment date is considered to start as soon as you finish Aus Masters, it is not fair to ppl who did their degrees outside Aus.
> -- That's because we (ppl with Aus masters) get our advantage in the DIAC process - when we meet the Aus study requirement (5 points).
> 
> Hope that clears things up. But as I said, this is my understanding. Feel free to ignore me
> Hope you get a positive result soon :fingerscrossed:


Hi Balaji,

First of all I thank you for giving your inputs/suggestions on my case. And its obvious that the discussions here help many. So Cheers :clap2:

And in fact, It is wise to take all perceptions into considerations. 
Apart from all, I guess that is what we need to do in these threads to discuss further on the concerns and points. So no problem, it would never be confusing .

:focus: 
I have seen two types of applications in ACS guidelines.


> The following application types are available for migration purposes:
> 1. Recent Graduates of an Australian University in Australia
> 2. Recent Graduates with ICT skilled experience considered


For the first one it is obvious that the experience requirement is an exemption, hence no deductions. And ACS clearly mentioned that the second type as below:


> The assessment basis of this application is the same as the Recent Graduates application with the
> addition for the applicant to have their skilled employment assessed.


Please suggest me if i am wrong here.
My point is, If experience deduction is unavoidable then, whats the point in having the application type and giving an exemption for experience.

From what I know based on the discussions on the thread, people are getting deductions only based on their degrees. If it is ICT major 2 yrs and ICT minor 4 yrs. 

But I should be under *Recent Graduates with ICT skilled experience considered*
Otherwise, there would be no difference between overseas qualified and Australian qualified candidates. I may be wrong but its just my opinion.

I guess guys who are overseas qualified cannot get an Positive assessment without experience. It requires 2 yrs or 4yrs or 5, 6 yrs to get a positive assessment and to be nominated for an occupation.

It is an exception for Australian qualified that they do not require any experience to be considered as skilled. And hence whatever experience after Australian qualifications should deemed to be skilled and nominated for an ANZSCO occupation. :fingerscrossed:

The assessment what they do for experience might be to assess to a nominated occupation if it is relevant to Australian qualification.

And regarding the below coment:


> -- That's because we (ppl with Aus masters) get our advantage in the DIAC process - when we meet the Aus study requirement (5 points).


Points allocated is just related to DIAC and the new dedcution policy is solely based on the new ACS policy. 
ACS mentions clearly that it is upto the DIAC which decide the points for the experience and qualifications.


----------



## balajism

Yeah fair enough, I understand the points you're making mate.

I know it's very frustrating that there is so much room for differing interpretations and opinions. Very annoying.

Fingers crossed you get a positive reply from them soon! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:



shyam said:


> Hi Balaji,
> 
> First of all I thank you for giving your inputs/suggestions on my case. And its obvious that the discussions here help many. So Cheers :clap2:
> 
> And in fact, It is wise to take all perceptions into considerations.
> Apart from all, I guess that is what we need to do in these threads to discuss further on the concerns and points. So no problem, it would never be confusing .
> 
> :focus:
> I have seen two types of applications in ACS guidelines.
> 
> 
> For the first one it is obvious that the experience requirement is an exemption, hence no deductions. And ACS clearly mentioned that the second type as below:
> 
> 
> Please suggest me if i am wrong here.
> My point is, If experience deduction is unavoidable then, whats the point in having the application type and giving an exemption for experience.
> 
> From what I know based on the discussions on the thread, people are getting deductions only based on their degrees. If it is ICT major 2 yrs and ICT minor 4 yrs.
> 
> But I should be under *Recent Graduates with ICT skilled experience considered*
> Otherwise, there would be no difference between overseas qualified and Australian qualified candidates. I may be wrong but its just my opinion.
> 
> I guess guys who are overseas qualified cannot get an Positive assessment without experience. It requires 2 yrs or 4yrs or 5, 6 yrs to get a positive assessment and to be nominated for an occupation.
> 
> It is an exception for Australian qualified that they do not require any experience to be considered as skilled. And hence whatever experience after Australian qualifications should deemed to be skilled and nominated for an ANZSCO occupation. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> The assessment what they do for experience might be to assess to a nominated occupation if it is relevant to Australian qualification.
> 
> And regarding the below coment:
> 
> 
> Points allocated is just related to DIAC and the new dedcution policy is solely based on the new ACS policy.
> ACS mentions clearly that it is upto the DIAC which decide the points for the experience and qualifications.


----------



## msaeed

espresso said:


> Hi tomtomwq,
> 
> yes, splitting it up into two entries and ticking "not related" for the first period should do the job.


Guys please suggest what should I do...I am assessed as skilled by ACS from July 2005 but I finished my BS computer science on January 2008..BS is accessed as comparable to AQF degree with major in ICT..now how much experience should I claim..after jan 2008 or it should be after two years of jan 2008...but I am already assessed skilled by ACS from july 2005 but that is a pre qualification work experiences.


----------



## msaeed

Harish2013 said:


> Thank you so much for clearly explaining how DIAC officer start to study and finally understood this issue topic or concept and procedures, and during the period, they even granted many such cases which seems should not be granted as per potential policy. Initially DIAC even do not aware that they might need change the 'working experience' claiming policy and grant as usual as they do, but so many mails/questions to them, Indeed they decide to publish something new on this.
> 
> But no one is actually taking risk even they claimed full experiences in EOI now. Cause right now there are no any policy as officially announced. If indeed this turns true for example after july-2013, surely there will be official policy released by DIAC with instructions for applicants to modify or change their submitted EOI applications.
> 
> IF no official published policy or legislation change on this, i just claim full experience without any concern. DIAC could not just refuse your application with no offical policy, right?
> 
> BTW, money is just money, they always could be re-made. Answer 'Yes' doesnt mean anything, as you just state your true siturations as refused because of 'not qualifing the policy' instead of submitting fraudulent information.
> 
> 
> But i would suggest you only claim and mention your 'skilled employment' period as stated by ACS result letter in EOI system. No need mention 'qualifying period work experience' and good luck.


Guys please suggest what should I do...I am assessed as skilled by ACS from July 2005 but I finished my BS computer science on January 2008..BS is accessed as comparable to AQF degree with major in ICT..now how much experience should I claim..after jan 2008 or it should be after two years of jan 2008...but I am already assessed skilled by ACS from july 2005 but that is a pre qualification work experiences.


----------



## Sunlight11

msaeed said:


> Guys please suggest what should I do...I am assessed as skilled by ACS from July 2005 but I finished my BS computer science on January 2008..BS is accessed as comparable to AQF degree with major in ICT..now how much experience should I claim..after jan 2008 or it should be after two years of jan 2008...but I am already assessed skilled by ACS from july 2005 but that is a pre qualification work experiences.


Hello, Its better that you study 1119.pdf (Booklet 6), SkillSelect and 1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, 2006 first. Then you'll see that ONLY AFTER BACHELOR, work points can be claimed. It is only advised to claim points for pre-bachelor work (Even if ACS declared you fit) if DIAC states it somewhere, which till now they haven't as far as I understand.


----------



## msaeed

Sunlight11 said:


> Hello, Its better that you study 1119.pdf (Booklet 6), SkillSelect and 1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, 2006 first. Then you'll see that ONLY AFTER BACHELOR, work points can be claimed. It is only advised to claim points for pre-bachelor work (Even if ACS declared you fit) if DIAC states it somewhere, which till now they haven't as far as I understand.


Dear I know I can not claim for any work experience prior to my BS..but if I was assessed by ACS from may 2005 so should I proactively assume my self that I am eligible to be skilled from Jan 2010 as my BS finished in Jan 2008..this is the only thing worrying me...should I do it my self or should I claim points for work experience immediately after Jan 2008..


----------



## saki

Hi

One of my senior brother applied for visa although ACS gave him 4 years job experience with deduct 2 years. But he thinks that diac have got total years of his experience(6 years). Because case officer already wanted medical report and he gave to him. Now waiting for the visa. 

DIAC calculate job experience with his own way ??/


----------



## Sunlight11

msaeed said:


> Dear I know I can not claim for any work experience prior to my BS..but if I was assessed by ACS from may 2005 so should I proactively assume my self that I am eligible to be skilled from Jan 2010 as my BS finished in Jan 2008..this is the only thing worrying me...should I do it my self or should I claim points for work experience immediately after Jan 2008..


If ACS declared you Skilled Prior bachelor (due to ur pre-bachelor work experience), you should claim points IMMEDIATELY AFTER your Bachelor.


----------



## shyam

balajism said:


> Yeah fair enough, I understand the points you're making mate.
> 
> I know it's very frustrating that there is so much room for differing interpretations and opinions. Very annoying.
> 
> Fingers crossed you get a positive reply from them soon! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


A Big Thank you Balaji for bringing in key points.
I hope the ACS reconsider my case just as i think. 

However there is huge room for many speculations and never know how the ACS process ends up.

Hope for the best. Thats all we can do.


----------



## askchennai

shyam said:


> Hi askchennai,
> 
> Based on what point you are going to ask for re-assess and why would ACS consider you first 2 years in the re-assessment? Bit confused will this happen without a major point to argue?


Well, I can go for a review since policy got changed after I submitted for an assessment. If I add my first 2 years then I will get 8+ years experiance overall so I can claim 15 points


----------



## saki

hi

i have a query ACS answer me 


After this date you may be able to claim points for your experience with the Department of Immigration – please contact them for further information


it means that i can claim point my entire job experience but after this point i am a skill person for my desire job experience. 

I think there is a confusion ? is it ??


----------



## divyap

saki said:


> hi
> 
> i have a query ACS answer me
> 
> After this date you may be able to claim points for your experience with the Department of Immigration – please contact them for further information
> 
> it means that i can claim point my entire job experience but after this point i am a skill person for my desire job experience.
> 
> I think there is a confusion ? is it ??


Yes, even I think so.. 

They only mention the date on which we become skilled(i.e suitable for aus migration).

So all our exp can be counted. 

But ppl with 60 points without the exp points would not agree on this..!


----------



## shyam

askchennai said:


> Well, I can go for a review since policy got changed after I submitted for an assessment. If I add my first 2 years then I will get 8+ years experiance overall so I can claim 15 points


Ok, but I dont know if ACS consider old policy for the people who applied before the policy change. Do we have any success stories in claiming total experience because of the applied date?


----------



## askchennai

shyam said:


> Ok, but I dont know if ACS consider old policy for the people who applied before the policy change. Do we have any success stories in claiming total experience because of the applied date?


Nothing that I am aware of but one of the MARA agent told that it is possible and can include your more experiance during the review.


----------



## askchennai

shyam said:


> Ok, but I dont know if ACS consider old policy for the people who applied before the policy change. Do we have any success stories in claiming total experience because of the applied date?


This is what I found in the ACS website about review process.



> What is the purpose of a Review application?
> If you have had an application that has been issued within the last 60 days and you wish to include additional evidence, work experience or change your ANZSCO nomination.
> 
> Example scenarios:
> 
> •You have a suitable/unsuitable assessment but a period of your employment was not assessable due to insufficient detail in your employer reference. You are eligible to Review this and include the required documentation/information to make the work experience assessable. Please refer to the Assessment of Skilled Employment section of the Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants. (Please note: Additional evidence can only be considered until the date the original application was submitted.)
> •You have a suitable assessment under a particular ANZSCO and you would like to be assessed under a different ANZSCO. You can review your previous application within 60 days.


----------



## sonie

Hi folks,

I got my ACS positive, but only 0.5 years as skilled worker. They deducted 4+ years from total experience, although they assessed it.

Age ---- 30
Degree ---- 15
IELTS ---- 10
Work Exp ---- 0
TOtal ---- 55

I have a doubt...My total score assuming I get 7 in ielts is 55, will I be eligible for any state sponsorship that can give me 5 points? somehow I need atleast 60 ways for which I would like to know what are the different options? 

Waiting for your suggestions!

Thanks

:confused2:


----------



## Vincentluf

sonie said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I got my ACS positive, but only 0.5 years as skilled worker. They deducted 4+ years from total experience, although they assessed it.
> 
> Age ---- 30
> Degree ---- 15
> IELTS ---- 10
> Work Exp ---- 0
> TOtal ---- 55
> 
> I have a doubt...My total score assuming I get 7 in ielts is 55, will I be eligible for any state sponsorship that can give me 5 points? somehow I need atleast 60 ways for which I would like to know what are the different options?
> 
> Waiting for your suggestions!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> :confused2:


hi sonie, congrats yes you need to look for SS. when you applied for your ACS?


----------



## askchennai

sonie said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I got my ACS positive, but only 0.5 years as skilled worker. They deducted 4+ years from total experience, although they assessed it.
> 
> Age ---- 30
> Degree ---- 15
> IELTS ---- 10
> Work Exp ---- 0
> TOtal ---- 55
> 
> I have a doubt...My total score assuming I get 7 in ielts is 55, will I be eligible for any state sponsorship that can give me 5 points? somehow I need atleast 60 ways for which I would like to know what are the different options?
> 
> Waiting for your suggestions!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> :confused2:


Sonie, You can get 5 points via state sponsorship but everyone are waiting What is DAIC's call regarding ACS latest policy. If DAIC consider your full experiance then you are good to go. Since some states need minimum work experiance and if they see only ACS taken 0.5 years then it could be your show-stopper.


----------



## Vincentluf

askchennai said:


> Sonie, You can get 5 points via state sponsorship but everyone are waiting What is DAIC's call regarding ACS latest policy. If DAIC consider your full experiance then you are good to go. Since some states need minimum work experiance and if they see only ACS taken 0.5 years then it could be your show-stopper.


Guys we will get all our answers on the 1st July. 1 more day


----------



## rockyrambo

Vincentluf said:


> Guys we will get all our answers on the 1st July. 1 more day


Will we? Is DIAC going to declare something on their website? I thought, we can be fully sure of this only through the results of the previous applicants when the CO will be assigned to them. Please advise.


----------



## askchennai

As far as I know SOL is already published by DAIC and it is effective from July 1st 2013. You can see that here Skilled Occupation List - 1 July 2013. Some states will release their SOL list based on their need. May be they are reffering to that.


----------



## shyam

sonie said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I got my ACS positive, but only 0.5 years as skilled worker. They deducted 4+ years from total experience, although they assessed it.
> 
> Age ---- 30
> Degree ---- 15
> IELTS ---- 10
> Work Exp ---- 0
> TOtal ---- 55
> 
> I have a doubt...My total score assuming I get 7 in ielts is 55, will I be eligible for any state sponsorship that can give me 5 points? somehow I need atleast 60 ways for which I would like to know what are the different options?
> 
> Waiting for your suggestions!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> :confused2:


Hi Sonie,

States need some specific years of experience as a requirement for eligibility. The states would consider the experience that has been considered as skilled by ACS. So you may not get SS with remaining years of experience what is called skilled now in ACS terms


----------



## msaeed

Sunlight11 said:


> If ACS declared you Skilled Prior bachelor (due to ur pre-bachelor work experience), you should claim points IMMEDIATELY AFTER your Bachelor.


Thanks Sunlight11,

Yes I am thinking about the same to claim points immediately after Bachelor..but if I get Band 7 in each IELTS module then my points will be 65 for 189 so to be on safe side even if I claim points after two years of my BS i will reach to 60 points with 5 points of work experience..


----------



## msaeed

Sunlight11 said:


> If ACS declared you Skilled Prior bachelor (due to ur pre-bachelor work experience), you should claim points IMMEDIATELY AFTER your Bachelor.


IN ACS guide line below is mentioned...what do you understand from the below..

If the date specified for skilled employment is earlier than the completion of the qualification; the date will be noted as the completion date of the qualification. In this case, the date specified for skilled employment cannot be earlier than the completion date of the qualification.

But this is from ACS..will DIAC consider it the same way...


----------



## Vincentluf

msaeed said:


> IN ACS guide line below is mentioned...what do you understand from the below..
> 
> If the date specified for skilled employment is earlier than the completion of the qualification; the date will be noted as the completion date of the qualification. In this case, the date specified for skilled employment cannot be earlier than the completion date of the qualification.
> 
> But this is from ACS..will DIAC consider it the same way...


DIAC considers experience only after degree/master


----------



## tobeaussie

There is a MARA agent in another thread who wishes to provide some insight on the current ACS vs DIAC kind of confusion. Most probably none of I your queries will be resolved but a few people will get some direction regarding the changes that are about to happen from a MARA age t himself .....

As per his advise it is best to wait till things settle down... Alternatively take risk but a very calculated one.. My take whoever already have an invitation and applied will go through but people who are filing their EOIs now will need to be cautious..

However one can never say because logically even ACS cannot apply a back dated policy which they did and we could do nothing about it .... As I said earlier it is their country their rules and some element of luck is required to go through at least here things are transparent unlike USA and we should be happy at least about it.

I took a risk myself and somehow waded through I attribute it to plain good luck that's all. I wish everybody else a good luck and easy migration to Australia and very soon....


Deeming Dates for Skilled Applications - Australian Computer Society - Page 4 : British Expat Discussion Forum


----------



## tobeaussie

Folks my apologies i could not check this forum regularly last week and probably missed responding to a few(please PM me) i wanted to go back and read all of them but this thread has become a hot spot now and i cannot read everything from last week. It is plain impossible..

i would like to pen down my thoughts on the current confusion, so please bear with me for this long post. As you can see my signature i was one of the first people who received result letter in new format, ironically my friend got result on April 23rd in old format leading to a lot of confusion and frustration.

I had read thoroughly ACS policies before applying as i did not have a agent and applied myself in March. Their policies( changed April 15 applied from May 01st and i was shocked seeing my letter. I had exactly the same thought like how can they apply a back dated policy and all. 
*But the bottom line is they applied policy back dated and even after a lot of discussion lot of times with ACS i could not get it corrected which means that they can do it and it will be accepted whether you like it or not. *

Now came the question what can i claim for my EOI i claimed my entire experience after discussion with MARA agents, yes MARA agents and they said that they have not heard of any such policy changes so i can claim..... I wished to go with their understanding and said if MARA agents say so i can claim. I had already submitted my application by then May 07th and was waiting for a CO.

However in coming 4 weeks the information started flowing down to MARA agents and they started getting defensive that it is probably best to claim what ACS says, we will have to wait and see etc etc. Yes this the level of mis-information  between ACS , DIAC and MARA which has not been resolved till date.

I finally came to a stage where i just prayed to god that let them not reject my application Jeopardising my entire future visas as i will have to answer the question yes for every other country visa. I was totally sure that my application will be rejected and was only praying that i get a chance to withdraw it before rejection(even this means you will have issues for further aussie visas but rest of the world should not be a problem). 

However by Gods grace or my COs miss or very early stages of new policy i went through.

what could i deduce from my journey:

1. ACS and DIAC can most definetely apply a back dated policy and we can do nothing about it, literally nothing except hope and pray that they dont, yeah i came to know that you have an option of going to federal court but i couldnt have done all this though.

2. Every case officer and cases are different even though everything else is the same which means in any case people should not base their results because their friends or colleagues have got it. Most of the times they are same , only most of the times...... 

3. DIAC policies can be interpreted in anyway and can be become suitable and unsuitable to you the same policy the same sentence. Let me provide you a example below in one of the policies it states
_*
"skille assessing authorities may provide an opinion on the skilled employment experience and DIAC will consider it when awarding points"*_

consider it means they may or may not which means it is a 50:50 chance which means we cannot argue that they have not said that in their policy or their policy will change say July 01st. 

What i am trying to say is their policies are laws and are very intricate and hence may not change at all but we still are in a formidable position as their policy already has clauses for all kinds of cases.

Hence please wait for a clear direction from DIAC or MARA or take a calculated risk of what are you going to loose if rejected and be prepared for it.

*My conclusion is the visa application in itself(not only Australia but anywhere) is a risk you are taking and you should be aware of it and should have also calculated the negative side as well(which i see most people don't do and simply believe that they will get a visa as their friends and colleagues have got). However we should be definitely hopeful and strive hard to get it right. Finally it is their country and they will decide whom to let in and whom not to and we should know it at the bottom of our hearts and should be prepared. *


----------



## tobeaussie

msaeed said:


> IN ACS guide line below is mentioned...what do you understand from the below..
> 
> If the date specified for skilled employment is earlier than the completion of the qualification; the date will be noted as the completion date of the qualification. In this case, the date specified for skilled employment cannot be earlier than the completion date of the qualification.
> 
> But this is from ACS..will DIAC consider it the same way...


DIAC has not considered pre qualification experience for most of the cases regardless of what ACS says as per ANZCO skilled level.

However as ACS has started listing a deeming date in their letter now it is very confusing what DIAC considers.

At present it is advisable to match both ACS and ANZCO, which means if ACS has said that you are skilled prior to completion of your degree it is only safe to consider yourself skilled directly after completion of your bachelor degree. Doing this you meet ACS and ANZCO(DIAC) skilled levels both and you can defend yourself any day.


----------



## tobeaussie

lavanyamiranda said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wanted to check what L|GRANT means?
> 
> I got my ACS letter on 2nd May 2013, they have stated "employment after May 2012 is considered to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant"
> 
> But they have also called out my entire experience and say it is relevant.
> 
> Is this similar to what you have received?
> 
> Also I am interpreting this as the first 6 years is descoped from me considering it as relevant employment?
> 
> any guidance would be appreciated.
> 
> regards


L was my case officer...

Yes i have received the result in the same format, DIAC awards points only for skilled experience so the confusion is all about when are you skilled so that you can claim points.


----------



## rockyrambo

tobeaussie : So you mean to say that DIAC considered all of your experience despite the date mentioned by ACS? Firstly, congratulations if it happened. Secondly, then there could be chances that it might happen for many other candidates as well. I doubt if we can attribute it to the subjectivity and discretion of the CO!


----------



## divyap

rockyrambo said:


> tobeaussie : So you mean to say that DIAC considered all of your experience despite the date mentioned by ACS? Firstly, congratulations if it happened. Secondly, then there could be chances that it might happen for many other candidates as well. I doubt if we can attribute it to the subjectivity and discretion of the CO!


Dear rockyrambo,

How many points(total not for exp alone) do you have(if you count the exp after the deeming date for points calculation)?


----------



## rockyrambo

divyap said:


> Dear rockyrambo,
> 
> How many points(total not for exp alone) do you have(if you count the exp after the deeming date for points calculation)?


Well, I haven't written IELTS yet so can't comment on that. However, if I get 8 each then I will get 65 in total, otherwise 55 at 7 each. I am not getting any points for my workex if DIAC follows what ACS is saying.


----------



## rumel36

I am confused about the upgradation of ACS assessment. I got the positive assessment last year for 4years of experience. This April I applied again for the upgradation of my total experience to 5 years. In that case my experience will be deducted according to the current rules of ACS?

If you have any information please share. I am frustrated


----------



## JaxSantiago

rumel36 said:


> I am confused about the upgradation of ACS assessment. I got the positive assessment last year for 4years of experience. This April I applied again for the upgradation of my total experience to 5 years. In that case my experience will be deducted according to the current rules of ACS?
> 
> If you have any information please share. I am frustrated


Going by the recent trend, yes. 4 years will be deducted from your experience.


----------



## rumel36

JaxSantiago said:


> Going by the recent trend, yes. 4 years will be deducted from your experience.


4 years??? :O

I already assessed with 4 years of experience then how will it be deducted? It is only upgradation not new assessment.


----------



## Sunlight11

rumel36 said:


> 4 years??? :O
> 
> I already assessed with 4 years of experience then how will it be deducted? It is only upgradation not new assessment.


ACS assessment procedure have changed from April-2013 ... If your old letter is still valid, may be that's more useful than the new one... they will reassess you according to the new rule.

You will only be able to claim skilled work points after 2 or 4 years from you first job, as per the latest regulations.


----------



## Chetu

divyap said:


> May or will , its a given on forums that any advise given on is an opinion , neither advise nor discouragement . If anything ,Sunlight has been an active helper on this thread ; it should be common sense to consider everything here with a pinch of salt .


----------



## divyap

Chetu said:


> May or will , its a given on forums that any advise given on is an opinion , neither advise nor discouragement . If anything ,Sunlight has been an active helper on this thread ; it should be common sense to consider everything here with a pinch of salt .


All I demand is patience and that too for a few hours..


----------



## Guest

divyap said:


> All I demand is patience and that too for a few hours..


 What makes you think you have the right to demand anything or belittle other long standing and helpul forum users? 

Please refrain from the bad attitude and giving out poor advice yourself on topics you obviously have no understanding of before demanding it from others.


----------



## Chetu

Guys, lets not vilify each other over a small misunderstanding . Good luck everyone


----------



## rumel36

Sunlight11 said:


> ACS assessment procedure have changed from April-2013 ... If your old letter is still valid, may be that's more useful than the new one... they will reassess you according to the new rule.
> 
> You will only be able to claim skilled work points after 2 or 4 years from you first job, as per the latest regulations.


Old letter is still valid. But I need one more year to add to claim the 5 points for 5 years experience. In that case I couldnt claim those 5 points?


----------



## shyam

rumel36 said:


> Old letter is still valid. But I need one more year to add to claim the 5 points for 5 years experience. In that case I couldnt claim those 5 points?


I fear yes. 

You need to have a new letter with the complete years assessed. I had an ACS letter valid with 2 years of experience but NSW State asked me to get a new ACS with 3 years to show that we meet the requirement.

What ever experience you wish to show and claim points for, it might need to be on ACS letter. 

Not Sure thought if we have workaround like showing the payslips/bankstatements/IT returns to prove our experience if we still remain in the same company.

I fear the worst option left is to get a new ACS letter.

All,

Please update your details in the sheet and use the same to understand the ACS trend.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc&usp=sharing


----------



## hawaiisurf

Updated my details. 
Pls find the doc below 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc#gid=0


----------



## GaursvSr

*Will ACS assess me for 8 years*

Greetings Guys !

I am a Btech degree holder in Comp Sc & Engg, ( completed Jun 2005). I have been constantly working since Jul 1, 2005. I am going to apply for my skills assessment today only (Jul 1, 13) for Software Engr profession. 
Is it a possibility that they would assess me for 8yrs of exp ?

Thanks !


----------



## zkhan

Going by the new ACS rules and other forum members experiences, 2 years might be deducted from your overall experience.


----------



## divyap

zkhan said:


> Going by the new ACS rules and other forum members experiences, 2 years might be deducted from your overall experience.


I don't think so... Stil in the EOI, we are only asked to fill the start and end date of employment and a check box to check if the exp is relevant or not... 

Hence things remain the same..

One can take chances.. It depends on individuals.. Thanks


----------



## zkhan

divyap said:


> I don't think so... Stil in the EOI, we are only asked to fill the start and end date of employment and a check box to check if the exp is relevant or not...
> 
> Hence things remain the same..
> 
> One can take chances.. It depends on individuals.. Thanks


I was talking about ACS and based on my experience in using this forum, 2 years has been deducted for people with computer science engineering degree. Experience is not reduced if you have a studied in Australia. And DIAC will only consider the experience approved by ACS for points. 

I might be missing something as I applied for ACS before the new rules came into effect.


----------



## mini2ran

Any New results today? I have applied for my Spouse on April:20th.
Can i expect results this week. already 10 weeks over from the date of application. 

Any clue of which date applications are currently progressed.

TIA


----------



## jayantsit

mini2ran said:


> Any New results today? I have applied for my Spouse on April:20th.
> Can i expect results this week. already 10 weeks over from the date of application.
> 
> Any clue of which date applications are currently progressed.
> 
> TIA



I have applied on Apr 08 2013 still with assessor and hoping my result will come this week and even i have completed 12 weeks  

I believe ur spouse will come by 3 week of this month :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jayptl

since 9 april round has been finalized so far..


----------



## jimjimmer

I applied on April 17th and been told to expect results on July 10th (i.e. 12 weeks from date of application)


----------



## jayantsit

jayptl said:


> since 9 april round has been finalized so far..


I have applied on Apr 8 2013 and still in Stage 4. Please advice can i drop mail to ACS otherwise please let me know how to check in detail.


----------



## wish

guys..
i got my ACS just now. But unfortunatly they have deduted my 4 years from my exper though i completed my B tech (computer science ) 
Now left only 1 year left for claiming point and totally loss. i dont know why ACS deducted my 4 years as i have a major in computer science . I have copy my acs here. .

Can somebody can suggest ? or should i appeal or redo assessment? 

"""
Thank you for your ICT skill assessment which was received by Australian Computer society on 31 Mar 2013

Your skill have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (software engineer) of ANZSCO code 

Your qualification has been assessed as follows

Your bachelor of technology from XXX University of science and technology completed April2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF bachelor degree with a major in computing
The following employment after Feb 2012 is consider to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 201212 of the ANZSCO code 

Dates: 02/08-05/09 (1y 3m)
Position: Project Engineer
Country: INDIA 

Dates: 07/09-04/10 (0y 9m)
Position: Data warehousing consultant
Country: Singapore 

Dates: 05/10-12/12 (2y 7m)
Position: Staff Consultant 
Country: Singapore

Dates: 12/12-03/12 (0y3m)
Position: Application Data Modelling Consultant 
Country: Singapore 

"""'


I am tottaly loss by this assessment 
My cutrrent points are 

Age : 30
Qualification :15
Spouse : 5
Work ex : 0
Ielts : 0

Seniours , please help me .. If i go for program developer assessment doest they consider my 3 years of work exp?


----------



## jayantsit

wish said:


> guys..
> i got my ACS just now. But unfortunatly they have deduted my 4 years from my exper though i completed my B tech (computer science )
> Now left only 1 year left for claiming point and totally loss. i dont know why ACS deducted my 4 years as i have a major in computer science . I have copy my acs here. .
> 
> Can somebody can suggest ? or should i appeal or redo assessment?
> 
> """
> Thank you for your ICT skill assessment which was received by Australian Computer society on 31 Mar 2013
> 
> Your skill have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (software engineer) of ANZSCO code
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows
> 
> Your bachelor of technology from XXX University of science and technology completed April2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF bachelor degree with a major in computing
> The following employment after Feb 2012 is consider to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 201212 of the ANZSCO code
> 
> Dates: 02/08-05/09 (1y 3m)
> Position: Project Engineer
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 07/09-04/10 (0y 9m)
> Position: Data warehousing consultant
> Country: Singapore
> 
> Dates: 05/10-12/12 (2y 7m)
> Position: Staff Consultant
> Country: Singapore
> 
> Dates: 12/12-03/12 (0y3m)
> Position: Application Data Modelling Consultant
> Country: Singapore
> 
> """'
> 
> 
> I am tottaly loss by this assessment
> My cutrrent points are
> 
> Age : 30
> Qualification :15
> Spouse : 5
> Work ex : 0
> Ielts : 0
> 
> Seniours , please help me .. If i go for program developer assessment doest they consider my 3 years of work exp?


Total how many years you have? and could you check this "AQF bachelor degree with a major in computing" this is impacted it seems


----------



## wish

jayantsit said:


> Total how many years you have? and could you check this "AQF bachelor degree with a major in computing" this is impacted it seems


Hi Jay,

I have total of 5+ years exp. I started work on Feb 2008 till today.
But i understand from the forum that , If the ICT major in coputerscience , ACS normally deduct only their first 2 years of experience .

Do i need to appleal to change as program developer ?


----------



## baochangan

its been 2 months since my friend lodged the assessment application, no response has been received yet.


----------



## wish

wish said:


> guys..
> i got my ACS just now. But unfortunatly they have deduted my 4 years from my exper though i completed my B tech (computer science )
> Now left only 1 year left for claiming point and totally loss. i dont know why ACS deducted my 4 years as i have a major in computer science . I have copy my acs here. .
> 
> Can somebody can suggest ? or should i appeal or redo assessment?
> 
> """
> Thank you for your ICT skill assessment which was received by Australian Computer society on 31 Mar 2013
> 
> Your skill have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (software engineer) of ANZSCO code
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows
> 
> Your bachelor of technology from XXX University of science and technology completed April2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF bachelor degree with a major in computing
> The following employment after Feb 2012 is consider to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 201212 of the ANZSCO code
> 
> Dates: 02/08-05/09 (1y 3m)
> Position: Project Engineer
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 07/09-04/10 (0y 9m)
> Position: Data warehousing consultant
> Country: Singapore
> 
> Dates: 05/10-12/12 (2y 7m)
> Position: Staff Consultant
> Country: Singapore
> 
> Dates: 12/12-03/12 (0y3m)
> Position: Application Data Modelling Consultant
> Country: Singapore
> 
> """'
> 
> 
> I am tottaly loss by this assessment
> My cutrrent points are
> 
> Age : 30
> Qualification :15
> Spouse : 5
> Work ex : 0
> Ielts : 0
> 
> Seniours , please help me .. If i go for program developer assessment doest they consider my 3 years of work exp?


Seniours .. please advice me.. do i appeal ? will it change my assessment?


----------



## JaxSantiago

baochangan said:


> its been 2 months since my friend lodged the assessment application, no response has been received yet.


1 more month to go. ACS processing has been taking 11 - a little over 12 weeks to finish.


----------



## askchennai

wish said:


> Seniours .. please advice me.. do i appeal ? will it change my assessment?


Looks like ACS is closing the assessment just like that. I too got with 4 years deduction. No other choice, we have to go for an appeal.


----------



## wish

askchennai said:


> Looks like ACS is closing the assessment just like that. I too got with 4 years deduction. No other choice, we have to go for an appeal.


What was your ACS assessment ? Did u submitt appeal? 

I totally loss


----------



## askchennai

wish said:


> What was your ACS assessment ? Did u submitt appeal?
> 
> I totally loss


My skills assessed for 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) and ACS mentioned that my Bachelor of Engineering in Computer Science is comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing.

But they deducted my 4 years experience. I am in touch with my agent to file for an appeal.


----------



## shyam

GaursvSr said:


> Greetings Guys !
> 
> I am a Btech degree holder in Comp Sc & Engg, ( completed Jun 2005). I have been constantly working since Jul 1, 2005. I am going to apply for my skills assessment today only (Jul 1, 13) for Software Engr profession.
> Is it a possibility that they would assess me for 8yrs of exp ?
> 
> Thanks !


HI Gaurav,

You would get a deduction of 2 years or 4 years based on you relativity of you occupation to the nominated.
Check the spreadsheet for more informaiton:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc&usp=sharing


----------



## shyam

mini2ran said:


> Any New results today? I have applied for my Spouse on April:20th.
> Can i expect results this week. already 10 weeks over from the date of application.
> 
> Any clue of which date applications are currently progressed.
> 
> TIA


It seems like the applications are processed and result issued only in 12th week or later for most of the applications. Check the spreadsheet for more details.


----------



## askchennai

Anyone available with 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) skill assessed by ACS and degree is comparable to AQF ICT Major and deducted only 2 years of experience? I am just seeing is that only to me that they deducted 4 years or for all cases with 263111.


----------



## jayptl

hey bro

deduction is nt decided only with major degree, but also comparing duties of your job duties..


----------



## askchennai

jayptl said:


> hey bro
> 
> deduction is nt decided only with major degree, but also comparing duties of your job duties..


If I understand the new ACS rules, if your qulification is "Closely related to the nominated occupation" then 2 years will be deducted. If "Not closely" then they willd deduct 4 yrs.

So that is why I am checking if anyone got only 2 yrs deducted with same 263111 and qualification is AQF Bachelor Degere ICT major.


----------



## wish

i dont know based on what ACS check the relation between the work exp and the ANZSCO Code which we have applied 

I have been working last 5+ years as a ETL developer (SQL My sql teradata etc..) thats why i applied for 261313 Software Engineer as the discription shows the below example under 261313 . But still they have deduted my 4 years . Crap . so i dont know which code will be more suit for me. If anybody can help me to to find the suitable code ?

261313 Software Example knowledge and technical requirements:
Databases: MySQL, Oracle, Access, SAP
Software: Microsoft SQL Server, DB Artisan, Eclipse, Visual Studio.NET, FrontPage
Languages: C#, Java, Visual Basic, ASP, XML, XSL, JWS, SQL, and T-SQL


----------



## TheEndGame

wish said:


> i dont know based on what ACS check the relation between the work exp and the ANZSCO Code which we have applied
> 
> I have been working last 5+ years as a ETL developer (SQL My sql teradata etc..) thats why i applied for 261313 Software Engineer as the discription shows the below example under 261313 . But still they have deduted my 4 years . Crap . so i dont know which code will be more suit for me. If anybody can help me to to find the suitable code ?
> 
> 261313 Software Example knowledge and technical requirements:
> Databases: MySQL, Oracle, Access, SAP
> Software: Microsoft SQL Server, DB Artisan, Eclipse, Visual Studio.NET, FrontPage
> Languages: C#, Java, Visual Basic, ASP, XML, XSL, JWS, SQL, and T-SQL


What degree u have? Is it closely related to your work?


----------



## shyam

wish said:


> i dont know based on what ACS check the relation between the work exp and the ANZSCO Code which we have applied
> 
> I have been working last 5+ years as a ETL developer (SQL My sql teradata etc..) thats why i applied for 261313 Software Engineer as the discription shows the below example under 261313 . But still they have deduted my 4 years . Crap . so i dont know which code will be more suit for me. If anybody can help me to to find the suitable code ?
> 
> 261313 Software Example knowledge and technical requirements:
> Databases: MySQL, Oracle, Access, SAP
> Software: Microsoft SQL Server, DB Artisan, Eclipse, Visual Studio.NET, FrontPage
> Languages: C#, Java, Visual Basic, ASP, XML, XSL, JWS, SQL, and T-SQL


Hi Wish,

I could see in the spreadsheet that you have applied for Business Analyst. If that is true then you would get a deduction of 4 Years.

If your reference letter says you were a software engineer then you should be getting 2 years deduction.


----------



## athar.dcsian

shyam said:


> Hi Wish,
> 
> I could see in the spreadsheet that you have applied for Business Analyst. If that is true then you would get a deduction of 4 Years.
> 
> If your reference letter says you were a software engineer then you should be getting 2 years deduction.


Same here. My 4 years experience deducted for ICT Business Analyst, however I was having Bachelor/Master with ICT Major.


----------



## wish

Anu said:


> What degree u have? Is it closely related to your work?


Hi Anu,

I have bachelor of computer science and technology .
but on the ACS they have only wire " bachelor of technology "


----------



## wish

shyam said:


> Hi Wish,
> 
> I could see in the spreadsheet that you have applied for Business Analyst. If that is true then you would get a deduction of 4 Years.
> 
> If your reference letter says you were a software engineer then you should be getting 2 years deduction.


Hi Shyam,

I have applied for Software engineer 261313 . About the spreadsheet , may be its mistaken. 
My working experience was given bellow .

*Dates: 02/08-05/09 (1y 3m)
Position: Project Engineer
Country: INDIA 

Dates: 07/09-04/10 (0y 9m)
Position: Data warehousing consultant
Country: Singapore 

Dates: 05/10-12/12 (2y 7m)
Position: Staff Consultant 
Country: Singapore

Dates: 12/12-03/12 (0y3m)
Position: Application Data Modelling Consultant 
Country: Singapore 
*

for the above experience thay have deducted my 4 years . If i go for review application and change my code to program developer , will it help to get my 3 years of experince ?

PLease advice


----------



## wish

athar.dcsian said:


> Same here. My 4 years experience deducted for ICT Business Analyst, however I was having Bachelor/Master with ICT Major.


athar,

my understanding was u have gone for appeal or review your assessment?
did u?


----------



## TheEndGame

wish said:


> Hi Anu,
> 
> I have bachelor of computer science and technology .
> but on the ACS they have only wire " bachelor of technology "


Well it will also depend on the content of your role and responsibility letter. If it is in line with code, then there is problem with acs


----------



## khan_06

Hi All,

Need to get a quick information.

I have SAP Basis experience of last 6 years. Could anyone advice under which code should I apply for ACS evaluation.

Regards


----------



## Hail

wish said:


> Hi Shyam,
> 
> I have applied for Software engineer 261313 . About the spreadsheet , may be its mistaken.
> My working experience was given bellow .
> 
> *Dates: 02/08-05/09 (1y 3m)
> Position: Project Engineer
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 07/09-04/10 (0y 9m)
> Position: Data warehousing consultant
> Country: Singapore
> 
> Dates: 05/10-12/12 (2y 7m)
> Position: Staff Consultant
> Country: Singapore
> 
> Dates: 12/12-03/12 (0y3m)
> Position: Application Data Modelling Consultant
> Country: Singapore
> *
> 
> for the above experience thay have deducted my 4 years . If i go for review application and change my code to program developer , will it help to get my 3 years of experince ?
> 
> PLease advice


or maybe your duties and responsibilites are not close enough


----------



## depende

Hello guys

I have a short question:

If I get for my RPL ACS assessment 5 or 10 points for my work experience now and than I'm going to study a Master, it's possible that DIAC accept these 5 or 10 points after my graduation as work experience? 


My Plan:
1. RPL ACS application sent 9th of April, still waiting...:ranger:
2. Study Master of Information Systems 2014 until 2016
3. Apply for 189 or 190 in 2016


----------



## FerFrizzo

wish said:


> Hi Shyam,
> 
> I have applied for Software engineer 261313 . About the spreadsheet , may be its mistaken.
> My working experience was given bellow .
> 
> *Dates: 02/08-05/09 (1y 3m)
> Position: Project Engineer
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 07/09-04/10 (0y 9m)
> Position: Data warehousing consultant
> Country: Singapore
> 
> Dates: 05/10-12/12 (2y 7m)
> Position: Staff Consultant
> Country: Singapore
> 
> Dates: 12/12-03/12 (0y3m)
> Position: Application Data Modelling Consultant
> Country: Singapore
> *
> 
> for the above experience thay have deducted my 4 years . If i go for review application and change my code to program developer , will it help to get my 3 years of experince ?
> 
> PLease advice



Hi wish,

I'm also an ETL Developer (Informatica PowerCenter) and I'm looking for apply under Developer role (Programmer Developer or Analyst Developer). 

Why did you apply for System Engineer if your experience is more related to coding something?


----------



## FrederickP

Hi Shyam,

I'm in the mid of preparing all documents to apply for *135112 ICT Project Manager* and your advice are greatly appreciated for some of my query related to new ACS rules.

I've graduated in 2000 with Bachelor Degree in Computer Science major in Information Technology & minor in Management. Below please find my working experience:

2000-2003: IT Consultant (Company A)
May 2003 - May 2012: IT Project Manager (Company B)
Jun 2012 - Present: IT Project Manager (Company C)

Wondering what will ACS assessment going to look like? Jul 2013 (Present) - May 2003=10 years experience - x years?


----------



## wish

FerFrizzo said:


> Hi wish,
> 
> I'm also an ETL Developer (Informatica PowerCenter) and I'm looking for apply under Developer role (Programmer Developer or Analyst Developer).
> 
> Why did you apply for System Engineer if your experience is more related to coding something?


The reason why I applied for software engineer was because under the 261313 discription they have given the examples and it contains sql ,my sql ,etc . That's y I thought it will be more suitable .


----------



## Sunlight11

To divyap, the usage of the word "WILL" or "MAY" largely gets influenced by the scale of relevant information from various sources that applicants like us have in our hand. One source I will point out for u is: https://www.acs.org.au/migration-skills-assessment/news-and-updates
Check out the UNDERLINED statement.

Plus, if you browse some pages back in this thread, you will see some of forum members have already made communication with various Government Immigration wings and they reported back a strong indication that DIAC going to follow the above UNDERLINED statement as they are looking for SKILLED work ONLY.

In any case, DIAC may still come out and totally contradict all of these saying they aint gonna change. But I believe it is advisable to Calmly FIRST seek source of ANY Information that you hear from someone else instead of unwisely turning against them....


----------



## jhp

Hi guys I have a question. I have total 8 years of experience out of which 5.5 years experience is of Software engineer and around 3 years experience is of Database Developer /administrator. Although my job tittle in the latter position is database administrator,I perform all the duties of database developer and software engineer.I occasionally have to perform duties of DBA in absence of senior DBA. Can i assess my skills under category Software engineer ?my duties clearly mention duties that relate with software engineer jo description as per ACS.Any informarion provided would be of great help.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## jayantsit

FerFrizzo said:


> Hi wish,
> 
> I'm also an ETL Developer (Informatica PowerCenter) and I'm looking for apply under Developer role (Programmer Developer or Analyst Developer).
> 
> Why did you apply for System Engineer if your experience is more related to coding something?



Even I'm also ETL Datastage Developer and i have applied for Developer Programmer


----------



## FerFrizzo

jayantsit said:


> Even I'm also ETL Datastage Developer and i have applied for Developer Programmer


Did you already get your ACS assessment, jayantsit?


----------



## whirled

jhp said:


> Hi guys I have a question. I have total 8 years of experience out of which 5.5 years experience is of Software engineer and around 3 years experience is of Database Developer /administrator. Although my job tittle in the latter position is database administrator,I perform all the duties of database developer and software engineer.I occasionally have to perform duties of DBA in absence of senior DBA. Can i assess my skills under category Software engineer ?my duties clearly mention duties that relate with software engineer jo description as per ACS.Any informarion provided would be of great help.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


i think you should just go with software engineer and make sure you align your duties to that job code. i read it here before that ACS focuses more on your job description and they dont care much about your job title


----------



## jhp

whirled said:


> i think you should just go with software engineer and make sure you align your duties to that job code. i read it here before that ACS focuses more on your job description and they dont care much about your job title


Thanks.
I was just concern that based on job tittle they may ask me to choose different category as here is special category DBA.but aince I have combine exp of teo categories I choosed software engineer as duties relates more to software engineer.lets see what happens next.

Thanks a lot for information


----------



## jayantsit

FerFrizzo said:


> Did you already get your ACS assessment, jayantsit?


Waiting for ACS Report..applied on 08 Apr 2013.


----------



## chowdary_e

Friends,

please clarify, if i am taking RPL route to apply "263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer" does the new rules still apply and will deduct my experience? (if yes, how many years they will be deducting?) i am choosing RPL since my engineering is in mechanical (b.tech mechanical - 4years - completed in 2007) & i have AQF diplamo qualification as well --> MCSE & MCITP certified...with 6.5 years experience. Thanks.


----------



## monjay

Thank God I received a positive assessment from ACS today after waiting for about 3 months. ACS says I am qualified for its membership. Does anyone know about ACS membership?


----------



## Sunlight11

monjay said:


> Thank God I received a positive assessment from ACS today after waiting for about 3 months. ACS says I am qualified for its membership. Does anyone know about ACS membership?


Hi. Congrats .. can u detail out a bit about your Educational qualification and what they assessed abut your work and your chosen occupation?


----------



## monjay

Sunlight11 said:


> Hi. Congrats .. can u detail out a bit about your Educational qualification and what they assessed abut your work and your chosen occupation?


Yes, I was assessed in my chosen profession. All my educational qualifications also met AQF with major in computing. 
MSCE - diploma,
Masters - masters,
B Engineering - Bachelor degree 

Thanks.


----------



## Sunlight11

chowdary_e said:


> Friends,
> 
> please clarify, if i am taking RPL route to apply "263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer" does the new rules still apply and will deduct my experience? (if yes, how many years they will be deducting?) i am choosing RPL since my engineering is in mechanical (b.tech mechanical - 4years - completed in 2007) & i have AQF diplamo qualification as well --> MCSE & MCITP certified...with 6.5 years experience. Thanks.


New rule applies for Diploma... they gonna take out 5 years .. even though I am not totally sure if the new rule applies for RPL but if they do then they'll deduct 6 years in your case since you've a Bachelor; Assessing with Diploma is better in my view.


----------



## chowdary_e

Sunlight11 said:


> New rule applies for Diploma... they gonna take out 5 years .. even though I am not totally sure if the new rule applies for RPL but if they do then they'll deduct 6 years in your case since you've a Bachelor; Assessing with Diploma is better in my view.


Thanks for reply Sunlight11..

so from your reply, seems in both ways i will loose/not qualify in assessment?

Thru RPL route - 6 yrs deduct
thru AQF diplamo (without RPL) - 5 yrs deduct

did i understood ur statement correctly bro?


----------



## Sunlight11

chowdary_e said:


> Thanks for reply Sunlight11..
> 
> so from your reply, seems in both ways i will loose/not qualify in assessment?
> 
> Thru RPL route - 6 yrs deduct
> thru AQF diplamo (without RPL) - 5 yrs deduct
> 
> did i understood ur statement correctly bro?


Whether the new policy applies to RPL I am not sure. You can always throw an email to ACS, if you do it now, high chance you'll get a reply by tomorrow. For Diploma it definitely does. 

You will have positive assessment (RPL or Diploma), but the question is will you have enough points to apply ? As you wont have work points in case the policy is applicable to both RPL and Non-RPL.


----------



## chowdary_e

Sunlight11 said:


> Whether the new policy applies to RPL I am not sure. You can always throw an email to ACS, if you do it now, high chance you'll get a reply by tomorrow. For Diploma it definitely does.
> 
> You will have positive assessment (RPL or Diploma), but the question is will you have enough points to apply ? As you wont have work points in case the policy is applicable to both RPL and Non-RPL.


ofcourse not enough points to apply, if no work points ...anyways i just dropped email to ACS, will update accordingly...Thanks.


----------



## auspirant258

chowdary_e said:


> Friends,
> 
> please clarify, if i am taking RPL route to apply "263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer" does the new rules still apply and will deduct my experience? (if yes, how many years they will be deducting?) i am choosing RPL since my engineering is in mechanical (b.tech mechanical - 4years - completed in 2007) & i have AQF diplamo qualification as well --> MCSE & MCITP certified...with 6.5 years experience. Thanks.


Hi chowdary_e,

In your case, ACS may deduct 5 years, but you might get a +ve result from ACS. All the best


----------



## New_user01

chowdary_e said:


> ofcourse not enough points to apply, if no work points ...anyways i just dropped email to ACS, will update accordingly...Thanks.






Hello chowdary_e ,


I am into same boat as you.

I am B.com graduate along with Advance Diploma in computers which govt recognized.

I wish to apply for ICT Business Analyst.

I dropped an email to ACS but they responded that they won't entertain any pre-assessment queries.

Please let me know if you get any reply from them.


----------



## captain_hoomi

guys, is there anyone here who uploaded color scans of original copies and not certified copies for ACS assessment?


----------



## saki

Dear All

Anyone know about rest of the work experience which ACS deduct each person who applied after 14 Aptil. I headed DIAC may be consider full experience although acs is given a specific work experience. Still waiting for proper clarification. Any idea ???


----------



## divyap

captain_hoomi said:


> guys, is there anyone here who uploaded color scans of original copies and not certified copies for ACS assessment?


I did but they asked for certified copy of transcript alone during the initial stage itself. 

Degree was also just color scan but they did not ask for certified copy of degree. 

I would suggest you go for certified copies.. 

Thanks


----------



## ashhegde

Sunlight11 said:


> Whether the new policy applies to RPL I am not sure. You can always throw an email to ACS, if you do it now, high chance you'll get a reply by tomorrow. For Diploma it definitely does.
> 
> You will have positive assessment (RPL or Diploma), but the question is will you have enough points to apply ? As you wont have work points in case the policy is applicable to both RPL and Non-RPL.



I had taken the RPL route to apply for ACS Assessment for ICT Business Analyst on 1st Mar'13. Got my results on May 8th with a due 6yrs deduction.. So yes they do deduct yrs even if you take the RPL route, hope this helps!


----------



## rumel36

saki said:


> Dear All
> 
> Anyone know about rest of the work experience which ACS deduct each person who applied after 14 Aptil. I headed DIAC may be consider full experience although acs is given a specific work experience. Still waiting for proper clarification. Any idea ???


On the same boat..Waiting for proper information


----------



## mike alic

Hi All,

Got my assessment today (2nd July). Applied on 10th April. 

My details are as follows

The following employment after December 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 02/05 - 07/06 (1yrs 5mths)
Employer: xyz


Dates: 05/07 - 11/08 (1yrs 6mths)
Employer: xyz

Dates: 11/08 - 03/13 (4yrs 4mths)
Employer: abc

I took one year break (aug 2006 to jun 2007) for my masters. 

So in total 2 years are not counted. 

I hope this info will help others..

I will update excelsheet by end today.

thanks
Ali


----------



## Vincentluf

mike alic said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my assessment today (2nd July). Applied on 10th April.
> 
> My details are as follows
> 
> The following employment after December 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 02/05 - 07/06 (1yrs 5mths)
> Employer: xyz
> 
> 
> Dates: 05/07 - 11/08 (1yrs 6mths)
> Employer: xyz
> 
> Dates: 11/08 - 03/13 (4yrs 4mths)
> Employer: abc
> 
> I took one year break (aug 2006 to jun 2007) for my masters.
> 
> So in total 2 years are not counted.
> 
> I hope this info will help others..
> 
> I will update excelsheet by end today.
> 
> thanks
> Ali



Congrats Ali!!


----------



## wish

wish said:


> guys..
> i got my ACS just now. But unfortunatly they have deduted my 4 years from my exper though i completed my B tech (computer science )
> Now left only 1 year left for claiming point and totally loss. i dont know why ACS deducted my 4 years as i have a major in computer science . I have copy my acs here. .
> 
> Can somebody can suggest ? or should i appeal or redo assessment?
> 
> """
> Thank you for your ICT skill assessment which was received by Australian Computer society on 31 Mar 2013
> 
> Your skill have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (software engineer) of ANZSCO code
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows
> 
> Your bachelor of technology from XXX University of science and technology completed April2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF bachelor degree with a major in computing
> The following employment after Feb 2012 is consider to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 201212 of the ANZSCO code
> 
> Dates: 02/08-05/09 (1y 3m)
> Position: Project Engineer
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 07/09-04/10 (0y 9m)
> Position: Data warehousing consultant
> Country: Singapore
> 
> Dates: 05/10-12/12 (2y 7m)
> Position: Staff Consultant
> Country: Singapore
> 
> Dates: 12/12-03/12 (0y3m)
> Position: Application Data Modelling Consultant
> Country: Singapore
> 
> """'
> 
> 
> I am tottaly loss by this assessment
> My cutrrent points are
> 
> Age : 30
> Qualification :15
> Spouse : 5
> Work ex : 0
> Ielts : 0
> 
> Seniours , please help me .. If i go for program developer assessment doest they consider my 3 years of work exp?


Hi Guys..

I have contacted ACS ( the same person send me the assessment ) regarding the 4 years of deduction from my work ex . And i got this reply from ACS

" *Thank you for your email.



Your Bachelor degree has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor degree with a major in computing however not closely related to your nominated occupation thus needing you to demonstrate 4 years relevant ICT experience in order to meet the requirements for a suitable assessment.



Only employment completed after the date an applicant has met the ACS requirements will be counted as skilled employment.



Regards

*

But i found that under the ANZSCO code the 
Example of units undertaken in higher education qualifications: was given 
"
Programming Languages, Software Engineering, Operating Systems, Programming, System Software, Systems Programming, Compiler Theory " 

And in my b Tech computer science , i have studied all those subjects .

And dont understand y they deduct my 4 years..

experts can help me on this.

if i go for developer program do i able to get my 2 years?


----------



## rumel36

mike alic said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my assessment today (2nd July). Applied on 10th April.
> 
> My details are as follows
> 
> The following employment after December 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 02/05 - 07/06 (1yrs 5mths)
> Employer: xyz
> 
> 
> Dates: 05/07 - 11/08 (1yrs 6mths)
> Employer: xyz
> 
> Dates: 11/08 - 03/13 (4yrs 4mths)
> Employer: abc
> 
> I took one year break (aug 2006 to jun 2007) for my masters.
> 
> So in total 2 years are not counted.
> 
> I hope this info will help others..
> 
> I will update excelsheet by end today.
> 
> thanks
> Ali



The following employment after December 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately

This statement shows that they deducted 2 years from your experience. You started job from 2005 but they counted it from 2007.


----------



## wish

Hi Ali,

May i ask you in what domian you working ? As acs has deduted my 4 years though i have a bachelor in computer science .

I am working as a ETL developer and they said that 

'Your Bachelor degree has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor degree with a major in computing however not closely related to your nominated occupation thus needing you to demonstrate 4 years relevant ICT experience in order to meet the requirements for a suitable assessment"




mike alic said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my assessment today (2nd July). Applied on 10th April.
> 
> My details are as follows
> 
> The following employment after December 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 02/05 - 07/06 (1yrs 5mths)
> Employer: xyz
> 
> 
> Dates: 05/07 - 11/08 (1yrs 6mths)
> Employer: xyz
> 
> Dates: 11/08 - 03/13 (4yrs 4mths)
> Employer: abc
> 
> I took one year break (aug 2006 to jun 2007) for my masters.
> 
> So in total 2 years are not counted.
> 
> I hope this info will help others..
> 
> I will update excelsheet by end today.
> 
> thanks
> Ali


----------



## askchennai

wish said:


> Hi Ali,
> 
> May i ask you in what domian you working ? As acs has deduted my 4 years though i have a bachelor in computer science .
> 
> I am working as a ETL developer and they said that
> 
> 'Your Bachelor degree has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor degree with a major in computing however not closely related to your nominated occupation thus needing you to demonstrate 4 years relevant ICT experience in order to meet the requirements for a suitable assessment"


I also have bachelor in computer science and I got same response that my degree not closely related to 263111 (Computer network and systems engineer) occupation. They deducted 4 years experience.

So now it looks like for even for computer science degree they deduct 4 years for the occupation like "Software Engineer" and "Computer Network". What is going on with ACS...


----------



## Sunlight11

wish said:


> Hi Guys..
> 
> I have contacted ACS ( the same person send me the assessment ) regarding the 4 years of deduction from my work ex . And i got this reply from ACS
> 
> " *Thank you for your email.
> 
> 
> 
> Your Bachelor degree has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor degree with a major in computing however not closely related to your nominated occupation thus needing you to demonstrate 4 years relevant ICT experience in order to meet the requirements for a suitable assessment.
> 
> 
> 
> Only employment completed after the date an applicant has met the ACS requirements will be counted as skilled employment.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> *
> 
> But i found that under the ANZSCO code the
> Example of units undertaken in higher education qualifications: was given
> "
> Programming Languages, Software Engineering, Operating Systems, Programming, System Software, Systems Programming, Compiler Theory "
> 
> And in my b Tech computer science , i have studied all those subjects .
> 
> And dont understand y they deduct my 4 years..
> 
> experts can help me on this.
> 
> if i go for developer program do i able to get my 2 years?


They put the limit to 65% ... that is out of all your courses, 65% MUST closely relate to your chose profession. Are you sure you pass this criteria ?


----------



## mike alic

rumel36 said:


> The following employment after December 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> 
> This statement shows that they deducted 2 years from your experience. You started job from 2005 but they counted it from 2007.


Yes, correct. Its two years. as i did MS also, so i did break.

So 1 Year 5 months from 1st job and 7 month from second job...


----------



## mike alic

wish said:


> Hi Ali,
> 
> May i ask you in what domian you working ? As acs has deduted my 4 years though i have a bachelor in computer science .
> 
> I am working as a ETL developer and they said that
> 
> 'Your Bachelor degree has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor degree with a major in computing however not closely related to your nominated occupation thus needing you to demonstrate 4 years relevant ICT experience in order to meet the requirements for a suitable assessment"


hmm.. its very strange. 

I am also working as Lead software engineer.


----------



## depende

Hello guys

I have a short question:

If I get for my RPL ACS assessment 5 or 10 points for my work experience now and than I'm going to study a Master, it's possible that DIAC accept these 5 or 10 points after my graduation as work experience? 


My Plan:
1. RPL ACS application sent 9th of April, still waiting... :ranger:
2. Study Master of Information Systems 2014 until 2016
3. Apply for 189 or 190 in 2016


----------



## Hail

For statutory declarations, if I'm in India I have to get it done in stamp paper right? If me and my employer are not in India, should an A4 letter paper suffice? thanks


----------



## ankurk

So Finally I got my ACS results today morning. Really have no idea what does it mean. Please help me understand it. Can i claim any points for work experience.

Here's what ACS says


> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 262111 (Database Administrator) of the
> ANZSCO Code.
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Technology (Electronics and Communication Engineering) from Punjab Technical
> University completed May 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a
> major in computing
> The following employment after October 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level
> and relevant to 262111 (Database Administrator) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Dates: 10/07 - 09/10 (2yrs 11mths)
> Position: XXX
> Employer: XXX
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 10/10 - 03/11 (0yrs 5mths)
> Position: XXX
> Employer: XXX
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 03/11 - 04/13 (2yrs 1mths)
> Position: XXXX
> Employer: XXXX
> Country: INDIA
> The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.
> Dates: 11/06 - 10/07 (0yrs 0mths)
> Position: Software Engineer - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
> Employer:XXX
> Country: INDIA



Thanks
Ankur


----------



## khan_06

HI All, 

I have recived the following reply from ACS:

Thank you for your Skills Assessment Application to the Australian Computer Society. Your skills assessment 748114 has been assessed as NOT closely related to the nominated ANZSCO code.The assessor has made a recommendation that your application is ONLY suitable for ANZSCO code 263212.If you would like to change your nominated ANZSCO code as per this recommendation, please click here to respond to this email stating your preference.Please note: If you wish to nominate an alternate ANZSCO code apart from this recommendation, you will be required to submit a Review Application after your current skills assessment has been finalised. 
I have total experience of 10 years with 6 years in SAP Basis and 4 years in Desktop and OS adminstration. Could you please advice should I go ahead with the recommendation made by ACS. If yes and incase I get postove feedback I hope I can work in SAP Basis in Australia if all goes well.

Regards


----------



## deepajose

rumel36 said:


> On the same boat..Waiting for proper information


Even I am waiting for an update. Do you have any contact email id for DIAC? May be we can write to them and check.


----------



## captain_hoomi

divyap said:


> I did but they asked for certified copy of transcript alone during the initial stage itself.
> 
> Degree was also just color scan but they did not ask for certified copy of degree.
> 
> I would suggest you go for certified copies..
> 
> Thanks


you mean they accepted all scans of original documents except transcript?
I have already certified my documents but I'm not sure whether ACS accept the agent that has certified them or not.


----------



## Sunlight11

ankurk said:


> So Finally I got my ACS results today morning. Really have no idea what does it mean. Please help me understand it. Can i claim any points for work experience.
> 
> Here's what ACS says
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Ankur


Hi, u seem to have been got out with flying colors ... !!! 2 years deduction only from ECE degree and Database Admin (!!)... Anyway congrats and you can claim work experience points from November 2009 till now (except for the unsuitable one) ...


----------



## wish

Hi Ankur,

Congrats .

I would say that you are really lucky to have this assessment.
though i have a bachelor of computerscience and i am working as a etl developer thay have deduted my 4 years of exp.

but ur case u have from electonics backgroung and they have deduted only 2 years. Chears man.
May i ask u who was ur caseofficer for acs ? was it ra**al? (i dont mention full name here )


Thanks




ankurk said:


> So Finally I got my ACS results today morning. Really have no idea what does it mean. Please help me understand it. Can i claim any points for work experience.
> 
> Here's what ACS says
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Ankur


----------



## ankurk

wish said:


> Hi Ankur,
> 
> Congrats .
> 
> I would say that you are really lucky to have this assessment.
> though i have a bachelor of computerscience and i am working as a etl developer thay have deduted my 4 years of exp.
> 
> but ur case u have from electonics backgroung and they have deduted only 2 years. Chears man.
> May i ask u who was ur caseofficer for acs ? was it ra**al? (i dont mention full name here )
> 
> 
> Thanks


Thanks 

Not that... I have PMed you the name.

Thanks
Ankur


----------



## ankurk

Sunlight11 said:


> Hi, u seem to have been got out with flying colors ... !!! 2 years deduction only from ECE degree and Database Admin (!!)... Anyway congrats and you can claim work experience points from November 2009 till now (except for the unsuitable one) ...



Hi Sunlight11

I do not see any reduction in my experience at all except my first company(which was not relevant to my Anzo code) How did you calculated as 2 years? Pleas clarify. 
And how many points can i claim with this much experience.

Thanks
Ankur


----------



## chowdary_e

New_user01 said:


> Hello chowdary_e ,
> 
> 
> I am into same boat as you.
> 
> I am B.com graduate along with Advance Diploma in computers which govt recognized.
> 
> I wish to apply for ICT Business Analyst.
> 
> I dropped an email to ACS but they responded that they won't entertain any pre-assessment queries.
> 
> Please let me know if you get any reply from them.


hello new_user01 & Sunlight11,

FYI, ACS replied as below for my query "whether the exp years deduction applies for RPL application way or not" 
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
No changes have been made to the assessment criteria. The only changes made are the ways in which the ACS reports an applicant's skilled employment date on result letters as per the request of DIAC.

The deducted years you mention are merely the years required by an applicant to be deemed at a skilled level. This information can be found in the summary of criteria, where it specifically states the number of years required by the ACS for each application type to be deemed as skilled.

Please refer to the RPL FAQ section - http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0005/12659/Recognition-of-Prior-Learning-RPL.pdf

Let me know if you have any further questions.
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## architmohan

Hi All,
I am in big dilemma...I received my ACS result yesterday but cant make any sense out of it.I checked with the consultant as well and they say that this is because of the new rule and blah blah.The consultant only suggested me the most appropriate code and they took 3 months for the document verification so that the process can go smoothly. Can someone explain looking at the result If i can claim any points for my work exp.
Any help would be appreciated.

====================================================
The following employment after September 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates:08/07 - 09/08 (1yrs 1mths)Positionroduct Support EngineerEmployer:XXXXXX Country:INDIA
Dates:09/08 - 06/11 (2yrs 9mths)Position:IT Analyst
Employer:XXXX XXXX.Country:INDIA
Dates:07/11 - 05/12 (0yrs 10mths)Position:IT Analyst
Employer:XXXXX.Country:INDIA
Dates:05/12 - 03/13 (0yrs 10mths)Position:Incident Manager
Employer:XXXX Country:INDIA
=============================================
Also the most confusing thing is that they say " employment after September 2011 is considered" which is in the middle of an employment.How is that possible ??

Also can someone please tell me how many points I can claim on the basis of this assessment (sep 11 to mar 13 when i applied for the ACS) 

Thanks a lot in advance....


----------



## Jan2Oz

Congratulations Ankur!!!:clap2:

But 3 months of time??? Submitted ACS on 4th Apr and the results in July

I have just submitted my on 25th June. In this case I shouldn't be expecting anything before end of Sept on a worse case scenario.

Janani



ankurk said:


> Hi Sunlight11
> 
> I do not see any reduction in my experience at all except my first company(which was not relevant to my Anzo code) How did you calculated as 2 years? Pleas clarify.
> And how many points can i claim with this much experience.
> 
> Thanks
> Ankur


----------



## Jan2Oz

Congrats Ali:clap2:

I am seeing all the Apr applicants getting ACS results now.


So gearing up for the EOI submission I suppose
Janani




mike alic said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my assessment today (2nd July). Applied on 10th April.
> 
> My details are as follows
> 
> The following employment after December 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 02/05 - 07/06 (1yrs 5mths)
> Employer: xyz
> 
> 
> Dates: 05/07 - 11/08 (1yrs 6mths)
> Employer: xyz
> 
> Dates: 11/08 - 03/13 (4yrs 4mths)
> Employer: abc
> 
> I took one year break (aug 2006 to jun 2007) for my masters.
> 
> So in total 2 years are not counted.
> 
> I hope this info will help others..
> 
> I will update excelsheet by end today.
> 
> thanks
> Ali


----------



## Sunlight11

chowdary_e said:


> hello new_user01 & Sunlight11,
> 
> FYI, ACS replied as below for my query "whether the exp years deduction applies for RPL application way or not"
> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> No changes have been made to the assessment criteria. The only changes made are the ways in which the ACS reports an applicant's skilled employment date on result letters as per the request of DIAC.
> 
> The deducted years you mention are merely the years required by an applicant to be deemed at a skilled level. This information can be found in the summary of criteria, where it specifically states the number of years required by the ACS for each application type to be deemed as skilled.
> 
> Please refer to the RPL FAQ section - http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0005/12659/Recognition-of-Prior-Learning-RPL.pdf
> 
> Let me know if you have any further questions.
> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


Well seems new policy is also applicable to RPL.


----------



## Sunlight11

architmohan said:


> Hi All,
> I am in big dilemma...I received my ACS result yesterday but cant make any sense out of it.I checked with the consultant as well and they say that this is because of the new rule and blah blah.The consultant only suggested me the most appropriate code and they took 3 months for the document verification so that the process can go smoothly. Can someone explain looking at the result If i can claim any points for my work exp.
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> ====================================================
> The following employment after September 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates:08/07 - 09/08 (1yrs 1mths)Positionroduct Support EngineerEmployer:XXXXXX Country:INDIA
> Dates:09/08 - 06/11 (2yrs 9mths)Position:IT Analyst
> Employer:XXXX XXXX.Country:INDIA
> Dates:07/11 - 05/12 (0yrs 10mths)Position:IT Analyst
> Employer:XXXXX.Country:INDIA
> Dates:05/12 - 03/13 (0yrs 10mths)Position:Incident Manager
> Employer:XXXX Country:INDIA
> =============================================
> Also the most confusing thing is that they say " employment after September 2011 is considered" which is in the middle of an employment.How is that possible ??
> 
> Also can someone please tell me how many points I can claim on the basis of this assessment (sep 11 to mar 13 when i applied for the ACS)
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance....


Unfortunately, unless DIAC says otherwise, I dont think you can claim any points as it starts from 2011 in your case (even though it is middle of a running job at that time).


----------



## harshsnehy

I have applied for skill assessment .
B.E. From ECE in 2006.
Then from Aug 2006 till date , I am working as ETL DEVELOPER. 
Total of 6 years and 10 months of experience.
Please let me know the chances i have to get 10 points .
I did not apply RPL.

I did not know the deductions criteria earlier 

Will they deduct my experience ? If so, how much ?


----------



## New_user01

chowdary_e said:


> hello new_user01 & Sunlight11,
> 
> FYI, ACS replied as below for my query "whether the exp years deduction applies for RPL application way or not"
> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> No changes have been made to the assessment criteria. The only changes made are the ways in which the ACS reports an applicant's skilled employment date on result letters as per the request of DIAC.
> 
> The deducted years you mention are merely the years required by an applicant to be deemed at a skilled level. This information can be found in the summary of criteria, where it specifically states the number of years required by the ACS for each application type to be deemed as skilled.
> 
> Please refer to the RPL FAQ section - http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0005/12659/Recognition-of-Prior-Learning-RPL.pdf
> 
> Let me know if you have any further questions.
> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++








Hello chowdary_e,

They are not clarifying anything clearly. Even though MARA agents do not have the real picture.

I emailed my profile to number of MARA agents and they said, they will respond me in 3rd or 4th week of July.

They are making rules more strict for the IT people and forcing everyone to spend lots of money on IELTS to get more points to qualify. And getting 7 each or 8 each is not that easy.

Regards,


----------



## athar.dcsian

architmohan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Also the most confusing thing is that they say " employment after September 2011 is considered" which is in the middle of an employment.How is that possible ??


As per ACS new rules, either 2 or 4 years will be deduct. In case, if your qualification doesn't match with your nominated occupation then 4 years will be deducted. What was your qualification?

In your case, they deducted 4 years. Your employment started from Aug 2007. So, they deducted your experience till Aug 2011. From Sept 2011, you can claim your points as per this result.
Still there's no clarification from DIAC on these new ACS rules. Just wait and watch. I am in same boat.


----------



## Hail

Hello

Before i lodge my experience for assessment i need to verify some things

I have 4yrs exp in IT, my roles and duties can be closely related to Analyst Programmer so i will choose that as my job code. However none of my job titles are like that. Does it matter? One of my job title is even IT Security Analyst (in SCOL) but with roles of an Analyst Programmer. Or maybe I can change my job title to just IT Analyst? (SD possible but employer contract will still say IT Security Analyst) help, i only need tnis answer before i upload my docs for assessment. Help plsss. Thanks in advance


----------



## richard.261981

Hi All, have been following this forum for sometime now and must say that it has been really informative. Was wondering if someone could help by letting me know what I could expect from ACS.
- Applied for Skills Assessment - ICT Business Analyst on 30 April 2013
- Progress to Stage 4 - With Assessor Next day itself. Since then (9th week now) there has been no update
- BE - Computer Science - June 1998 to June 2002 (attested certificate provided)
- Software Engineer - Sep 2002 to Apr 2004 (no evidence provided since I could not get a letter from the company. Its been so long back)
- MBA - Information Technology - Apr 2004 to Apr 2005 (attested certificate & transcripts provided)
- Consultant to Principal Consultant - Apr 2005 - Aug 2012 (evidence & role statement provided on company letter head)
- Senior Manager - Aug 2012 - To Date (no evidence provided since i've just joined the company)
- I have provided my complete CV that has all the above details to ACS as well

Look forward to someones response on possible outcome of my ACS assessment. Don't worry I will not hold anyone to it if the ACS assessment is different . . .


----------



## venuhunev

Hi,

As per my ACS letter, I was told "after September 2012" I met the ACS criterion. Can I include September 2012 in my points calculation ? 


I would like to know whether August 2013 completes 1 year.

Kindly help.

Thanks.


----------



## architmohan

athar.dcsian said:


> As per ACS new rules, either 2 or 4 years will be deduct. In case, if your qualification doesn't match with your nominated occupation then 4 years will be deducted. What was your qualification?
> 
> In your case, they deducted 4 years. Your employment started from Aug 2007. So, they deducted your experience till Aug 2011. From Sept 2011, you can claim your points as per this result.
> Still there's no clarification from DIAC on these new ACS rules. Just wait and watch. I am in same boat.


Thanks Athar...I took help from a consultant and now they are saying that I have the option for state sponsorship..190 and also that I can apply for 489..work permit visa...I believe I need to check with them in detail.
This coming september I will complete 2 years from what they have considered.can I claim some points for 2 years ???


----------



## athar.dcsian

architmohan said:


> Thanks Athar...I took help from a consultant and now they are saying that I have the option for state sponsorship..190 and also that I can apply for 489..work permit visa...I believe I need to check with them in detail.
> This coming september I will complete 2 years from what they have considered.can I claim some points for 2 years ???


For points, please see below

*Skilled employment outside Australia*

At least three but less than five years (of past 10 years) 5
At least five but less than eight years (of past 10 years) 10
At least eight and up to 10 years (of past 10 years) 15

*Skilled employment in Australia*

At least one but less than three years (of past 10 years) 5
At least three but less than five years (of past 10 years) 10
At least five but less than eight years (of past 10 years) 15


----------



## jayptl

for 489 visa, u need to have only pass skill assessment...


----------



## Vincentluf

hi team... who got results today?


----------



## jayptl

Yes agree wid previous post..

One of my agent in Aus told me soon *DIAC set IELTS 7 launches in ACS like in CPA for account..*

they are forced to restrict IT guys this year...


----------



## harshsnehy

I have applied for skill assessment .
B.E. From ECE in 2006.
Then from Aug 2006 till date , I am working as ETL DEVELOPER. 
Total of 6 years and 10 months of experience.
Please let me know the chances i have to get 10 points .
I did not apply RPL.

I did not know the deductions criteria earlier 

Will they deduct my experience ? If so, how much ?


----------



## Sunlight11

harshsnehy said:


> I have applied for skill assessment .
> B.E. From ECE in 2006.
> Then from Aug 2006 till date , I am working as ETL DEVELOPER.
> Total of 6 years and 10 months of experience.
> Please let me know the chances i have to get 10 points .
> I did not apply RPL.
> 
> I did not know the deductions criteria earlier
> 
> Will they deduct my experience ? If so, how much ?


Unfortunately, Applicants with ECE degree are likely to get 4 years deduction, even though few days back one applicant got 2 years, BUT its very rare.


----------



## KateRaj

harshsnehy said:


> I have applied for skill assessment .
> B.E. From ECE in 2006.
> Then from Aug 2006 till date , I am working as ETL DEVELOPER.
> Total of 6 years and 10 months of experience.
> Please let me know the chances i have to get 10 points .
> I did not apply RPL.
> 
> I did not know the deductions criteria earlier
> 
> Will they deduct my experience ? If so, how much ?


ECE and EEE gets 4 yrs deduction


----------



## FerFrizzo

KateRaj said:


> ECE and EEE gets 4 yrs deduction


Guys,

I have a question regarding these deductions.

I graduated in 2008 in Business Administration with Enphasys in System Analysis. Also, I work as software developer since 2005 and all my reference letters are proving that. 

I know I'll need to go thru RPL route to get my skills assessed. 

So, I have 8 years of experience working as software developer and 5 years since I am graduated.

How many years of deduction shall I expect? 

Thanks,
Fernando


----------



## harshsnehy

Sunlight11 said:


> Unfortunately, Applicants with ECE degree are likely to get 4 years deduction, even though few days back one applicant got 2 years, BUT its very rare.


In that case, I should expect 2.10 years of experience.
Will they make it 3 years, so that I can get 5 points for the same ?


----------



## KateRaj

harshsnehy said:


> In that case, I should expect 2.10 years of experience.
> Will they make it 3 years, so that I can get 5 points for the same ?


no they will not make it 3 yrs.. they will just say from this MMMYYYY you are eligible.


----------



## harshsnehy

KateRaj said:


> no they will not make it 3 yrs.. they will just say from this MMMYYYY you are eligible.


so, can we claim 5 points for the same exp ?
Its with DIAC THEN..


----------



## oskyimporto

*what time?*

Hey guys!
For those who already received the email from ACS. What time should we expect to receive it? By the end of the australian working day or anytime during the day?
Cheers and good luck everybody!


----------



## FerFrizzo

FerFrizzo said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a question regarding these deductions.
> 
> I graduated in 2008 in Business Administration with Enphasys in System Analysis. Also, I work as software developer since 2005 and all my reference letters are proving that.
> 
> I know I'll need to go thru RPL route to get my skills assessed.
> 
> So, I have 8 years of experience working as software developer and 5 years since I am graduated.
> 
> How many years of deduction shall I expect?
> 
> Thanks,
> Fernando


Guys, any advice on it?


----------



## justujoo

jayptl said:


> for 489 visa, u need to have only pass skill assessment...


Can you please elaborate.......


----------



## jimjimmer

Has anyone applied with an MCITP/MCSE yet and had work experience counted both before and after gaining the qualification? Currently waiting on my results and wondering a precedent has been set for this yet (it used to be fine before the April changes).

Any idea how may years they will deduct for this now?


----------



## shyam

balajism said:


> Yeah fair enough, I understand the points you're making mate.
> 
> I know it's very frustrating that there is so much room for differing interpretations and opinions. Very annoying.
> 
> Fingers crossed you get a positive reply from them soon! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Hi Balaji,

You were right. It seems I lose 2 Years though I have Masters in IT in Australia.
Below is what i got from ACS. I hope it helps somebody and clears the confusion on claiming the points.

-----------------------------------------------------------------
The date provided in your skill assessment result letter is the date you have met the ACS requirements.

Your experience between *Month Date* to *Month Date* has been considered in your skill assessment application in determining the outcome of your application.

As your Master was relevant to the nominated occupation you were required to demonstrate 2 years’ experience which was completed in *Month XXXX*.

*Month XXXX* is the date you met the ACS requirements and is the date in which you have been deemed to reach the appropriate skilled level for your nominated occupation.

http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf

This is the date in which you have been deemed to reach the appropriate skilled level for your nominated occupation.

After this date you may be able to claim points for your experience with the Department of Immigration – please contact them for further information

-------------------------------------------------------------------

All the new commers, 
Please update your details in the below spreadsheet. 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc#gid=0


----------



## shyam

jayptl said:


> for 489 visa, u need to have only pass skill assessment...


But i guess, still we need to pass the 60 Points. This is for the regional sponsored visa where the candidates will be restricted to stay and work in regional area.


----------



## [rcf]

Hi,

I applied for skills assessment on 20 June and my application status (stage 2: allocated) hasn't changed ever since. I read somewhere on this forum that the second stage usually takes up to 7 days. Is it normal situation?


----------



## shyam

[rcf] said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for skills assessment on 20 June and my application status (stage 2: allocated) hasn't changed ever since. I read somewhere on this forum that the second stage usually takes up to 7 days. Is it normal situation?


Not sure on the status changes but, usually the processing starts in 12th week and result issue in the same week


----------



## aryans03

Hi All,

I just joined this forum and wondering if anyone has got the ACS result applied on 15th April.
I applied on 15th apr and still waiting , its only one day to go to complete 12th week.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## askchennai

oskyimporto said:


> Hey guys!
> For those who already received the email from ACS. What time should we expect to receive it? By the end of the australian working day or anytime during the day?
> Cheers and good luck everybody!


Most of the guys received during Australia morning but I got that in their evening.


----------



## Kavya9

Hi,
I am planning to apply for ACS this week. I have done BTech in computer science and have 10 yrs of exp in Java, j2ee and IELTS score of 6 in each section. Age didn't cross 32. I think i would get 60 points even after deducting 2 yrs from total experience. Could you please let me know if i will be successful through out the process (ie., ACS, EOI, DIAC) with this profile.


----------



## zkhan

Kavya9 said:


> Hi,
> I am planning to apply for ACS this week. I have done BTech in computer science and have 10 yrs of exp in Java, j2ee and IELTS score of 6 in each section. Age didn't cross 32. I think i would get 60 points even after deducting 2 yrs from total experience. Could you please let me know if i will be successful through out the process (ie., ACS, EOI, DIAC) with this profile.


Yes looks like only 2 years will be deducted from your experience and hence you can claim 60 pts. ACS will be the first and the main hurdle. Once you cross that things will be more certain.


----------



## askchennai

Kavya9 said:


> Hi,
> I am planning to apply for ACS this week. I have done BTech in computer science and have 10 yrs of exp in Java, j2ee and IELTS score of 6 in each section. Age didn't cross 32. I think i would get 60 points even after deducting 2 yrs from total experience. Could you please let me know if i will be successful through out the process (ie., ACS, EOI, DIAC) with this profile.


Even if you did a Btech in Computer, ACS will see your nominated occupation is closely realted to the degree or not. I have seen people who did Bachelor in computer science and applied for "Software Engineer" got deducted 4 years of experience.

So it is all case to case to basis and depend on CO.


----------



## Kavya9

askchennai said:


> Even if you did a Btech in Computer, ACS will see your nominated occupation is closely realted to the degree or not. I have seen people who did Bachelor in computer science and applied for "Software Engineer" got deducted 4 years of experience.
> 
> So it is all case to case to basis and depend on CO.


My total 10 years of experience is into java and j2ee projects. Which nominated occupation should I choose? its Software Engineer or Analyst programmer? When i checked the roles and responsibilities of both, i felt software Engineer is more apt to my profile. 

Also is there anyone who has similar profile. Please let me know which nominated occupation have u chosen.

Thanks in advance..


----------



## arnav007

Good news for people who're moving:

TCS, Wipro slump as Australia, Canada tighten visa rules - NDTVProfit.com


----------



## Sunlight11

Kavya9 said:


> My total 10 years of experience is into java and j2ee projects. Which nominated occupation should I choose? its Software Engineer or Analyst programmer? When i checked the roles and responsibilities of both, i felt software Engineer is more apt to my profile.
> 
> Also is there anyone who has similar profile. Please let me know which nominated occupation have u chosen.
> 
> Thanks in advance..


Whichever you chose, make sure that 70% of your duties are inline with DIAC's preference list on www.acacia-au.com/anzsco/261313.php and www.acacia-au.com/anzsco/261311.


----------



## ind2oz

arnavsharma said:


> Good news for people who're moving:
> 
> TCS, Wipro slump as Australia, Canada tighten visa rules - NDTVProfit.com


This move will obviously ensures better prospects for PR holders, apparently this is pretty great news for now. 

At the same time we need to understand the fact that in near future getting a PR in specific to Indian IT lot will be much more tougher.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi

ind2oz said:


> This move will obviously ensures better prospects for PR holders, apparently this is pretty great news for now.
> 
> At the same time we need to understand the fact that in near future getting a PR in specific to Indian IT lot will be much more tougher.


Yeah with every year passing, it is becoming increasingly difficult across all the countries to get PR. Better to start asap if possible.


----------



## NxtDesAus

harshsnehy said:


> I have applied for skill assessment .
> B.E. From ECE in 2006.
> Then from Aug 2006 till date , I am working as ETL DEVELOPER.
> Total of 6 years and 10 months of experience.
> Please let me know the chances i have to get 10 points .
> I did not apply RPL.
> 
> I did not know the deductions criteria earlier
> 
> Will they deduct my experience ? If so, how much ?


Hi...

I am also an ETL Developer. As there is no specific ANZCO code for Datawarehouse field. So to which ANZCO code you are planning to apply for skilled migration.


----------



## divyap

NxtDesAus said:


> Hi...
> 
> I am also an ETL Developer. As there is no specific ANZCO code for Datawarehouse field. So to which ANZCO code you are planning to apply for skilled migration.


Im also informatica developer.. I got assessed under software engineer. 

Basically acs is lookin for roles like design, analysis, development, testing etc etc and not technologies like java, BI, DW etc etc..


----------



## NxtDesAus

divyap said:


> Im also informatica developer.. I got assessed under software engineer.
> 
> Basically acs is lookin for roles like design, analysis, development, testing etc etc and not technologies like java, BI, DW etc etc..


Hi... thanks for the response. I am involved in Design, Analysis, Development , Testing of BI. But i am not sure how to update this stuff in my resume. I would be highly appreciable if you can help in modifying my resume.
Let me know where i can share you my contact.


----------



## sumy08

Guys I am a B.tech in ECE with 6 years of experience in 26311 computer system and network engineer

What will be my deduction ?


----------



## dragoman

sumy08 said:


> Guys I am a B.tech in ECE with 6 years of experience in 26311 computer system and network engineer
> 
> What will be my deduction ?


U shld be prepared for 4 yrs .. as with other cases in ECE


----------



## Chetu

Anybody knows about anybody who applied with new Acs format claiming all experience points ? Still no news from Diac on this , frustration is creeping in by the hour .


----------



## sumy08

dragoman said:


> U shld be prepared for 4 yrs .. as with other cases in ECE


Will it be a ICT MAJOR OR MINOR ?

EVEN IF ITS RELATED CLOSELY WITH 26311 THEN ALSO WILL BE 4 YEARS?


----------



## divyap

NxtDesAus said:


> Hi... thanks for the response. I am involved in Design, Analysis, Development , Testing of BI. But i am not sure how to update this stuff in my resume. I would be highly appreciable if you can help in modifying my resume.
> Let me know where i can share you my contact.


PM me ur contact I mean ur personal e mail id, I shall forward you my resume and letter of reference.. 

Thanks.


----------



## NxtDesAus

divyap said:


> PM me ur contact I mean ur personal e mail id, I shall forward you my resume and letter of reference..
> 
> Thanks.


While sending personal message, i am getting permission denied error.


----------



## Sunlight11

sumy08 said:


> Will it be a ICT MAJOR OR MINOR ?
> 
> EVEN IF ITS RELATED CLOSELY WITH 26311 THEN ALSO WILL BE 4 YEARS?


It mostly depends on the courses in your degree (Including Math),

33% ICT Content == ICT Major
20% ICT Content == ICT Minor

And 65% content Closely Related to your Chosen Occupation == Relevant ICT Major.

ICT Content > 33% but < 65% == Non-Relevant ICT Major (4 years deduction)


----------



## harshsnehy

NxtDesAus said:


> Hi...
> 
> I am also an ETL Developer. As there is no specific ANZCO code for Datawarehouse field. So to which ANZCO code you are planning to apply for skilled migration.


I got suggestion from one of the agent as developer programmer 261312.


----------



## NxtDesAus

harshsnehy said:


> I got suggestion from one of the agent as developer programmer 261312.


Have your ACS assessment positive by applying to Developer Programmer?


----------



## sumy08

So a relevant ICT major or minor will also be 4 years deduction ?


----------



## sumy08

Sunlight11 said:


> It mostly depends on the courses in your degree (Including Math),
> 
> 33% ICT Content == ICT Major
> 20% ICT Content == ICT Minor
> 
> And 65% content Closely Related to your Chosen Occupation == Relevant ICT Major.
> 
> ICT Content > 33% but < 65% == Non-Relevant ICT Major (4 years deduction)


So relevant ICT Major or Minor will also be 4 years deduction ?


----------



## FerFrizzo

Guys,

I have a question regarding these deductions.

I graduated in 2008 in Business Administration with Enphasys in System Analysis. Also, I work as software developer since 2005 and all my reference letters are proving that. 

I know I'll need to go thru RPL route to get my skills assessed. 

So, I have 8 years of experience working as software developer and 5 years since I am graduated.

How many years of deduction shall I expect? 

Thanks,
Fernando


----------



## Sunlight11

sumy08 said:


> So a relevant ICT major or minor will also be 4 years deduction ?


For Minor its 5 years.


----------



## sumy08

Sunlight11 said:


> For Minor its 5 years.


So then what is meaning of this statement "2 years in last 10 years or 4 years which is earlier"

I will make more clear

B.TECH ECE 03-07
1st Job 07-10 code 26311
2nd Job 10-11 code 26311
3rd Job 11 - till date 26311

Now how do I b sure it is 2 or 4 or Nil deduction ?


----------



## SunnyK

*Any new results??*

I think the results from ACS had been completely dried up... 


Any new results from ACS this week??


----------



## jimjimmer

Still waiting. Applied on Apr-17th but nothing yet. Next week hopefully!


----------



## Vincentluf

hi,

see latest update from a MARA agent:

**********quote*************
Guys the latest is that DIAC has not given any additional guidance in the updated guidelines for 1 July, so every applicant should get advice from their agents concerning the best approach. Unfortunately I can't give individual advice in the forum as there will be many permutations.

Cheers,

********unquote*************


----------



## anujmalhotra262

NxtDesAus said:


> Hi... thanks for the response. I am involved in Design, Analysis, Development , Testing of BI. But i am not sure how to update this stuff in my resume. I would be highly appreciable if you can help in modifying my resume.
> Let me know where i can share you my contact.


Not able to send you PM,,, send me your profile at my user id AT gmail


----------



## Sunlight11

sumy08 said:


> So then what is meaning of this statement "2 years in last 10 years or 4 years which is earlier"
> 
> I will make more clear
> 
> B.TECH ECE 03-07
> 1st Job 07-10 code 26311
> 2nd Job 10-11 code 26311
> 3rd Job 11 - till date 26311
> 
> Now how do I b sure it is 2 or 4 or Nil deduction ?


As I said in the previous post it really depends upon your courses at graduate level. First they will see if its Major or Minor, then Relevant or Not,

Assuming you are going for Software Occupations:
Your qualification suppose to fall into Non-Relevant ICT Major category, thus 4 year deduction.

However, If u chose Network Occupations, it might just fall into Relevant zone thus 2 year deduction, though chances for that are not very bright either, but atleaset higher than Software.


----------



## Sunlight11

Vincentluf said:


> hi,
> 
> see latest update from a MARA agent:
> 
> **********quote*************
> Guys the latest is that DIAC has not given any additional guidance in the updated guidelines for 1 July, so every applicant should get advice from their agents concerning the best approach. Unfortunately I can't give individual advice in the forum as there will be many permutations.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ********unquote*************


DIAC really should atleast publish something soon ...


----------



## sumy08

Sunlight11 said:


> As I said in the previous post it really depends upon your courses at graduate level. First they will see if its Major or Minor, then Relevant or Not,
> 
> Assuming you are going for Software Occupations:
> Your qualification suppose to fall into Non-Relevant ICT Major category, thus 4 year deduction.
> 
> However, If u chose Network Occupations, it might just fall into Relevant zone thus 2 year deduction, though chances for that are not very bright either, but atleaset higher than Software.


Thanks...

I am yet to apply for ACS now I am wondering if I should apply or not, my MARA agent should be aware of this but he's not updated anything in this regard to me, just asked me to collect documents so that we can apply.


----------



## sumy08

One more thing I still cannot understand is, this is what Criteria says on ACS site:


"Skilled Employment Date
The date specified for skilled employment for a Bachelor or above,not relevant to the ANZSCO,is upon completion of 4 years experience.For a relevant degree,it is either 2 years in the past 10 years or 4 years in any time period, whichever is earlier.
For qualifications below a Bachelor,5 years in the past 10 years and 6 years in any time period.

If the date specified for skilled employment is earlier than the completion of the qualification; the date will be noted as the completion date of the qualification. In this case, the date specified for skilled employment cannot be earlier than the completion date of the qualification"

But if some have a Bachelor degree (say ECE) which is relevant and related to ANZSCO, then also why there is a deduction, can someone put light into this ?


----------



## depende

Hi Guys

I received my ACS result today but can’t make any sense out of it. Can someone explain looking at the result If i can claim any points for my work exp. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


The following employment after December 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates:08/04 - 07/06 (1yrs 11mths)
Position: Coordinator Order Management
Employer:XXXXXX 
Country: Switzerland

Dates:07/06 - 11/08 (2yrs 4mths)
Position:UAT Coordinator
Employer:XXXXXX
Country: Switzerland

Dates:12/08 - 10/10 (1yrs 10mths)
Position: Programme Manager
Employer:XXXXX
Country: Switzerland

Dates:11/10 - 06/11 (0yrs 7mths) 
Position: Project Leader
Employer:XXXXX
Country: Switzerland

Dates:08/11 - 12/12 (1yrs 4mths) 
Position: Project Leader
Employer:XXXXX
Country: Switzerland

The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.

Dates:05/03 - 08/04 (0yrs 0mths) 
Position: Advisor Technical Helpdesk
Employer:XXXXX
Country: Switzerland

=============================================
Also the most confusing thing is that they say " employment after December 2012 is considered" which is in the middle of an employment. How is that possible? 

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Vincentluf

depende said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I received my ACS result today but can’t make any sense out of it. Can someone explain looking at the result If i can claim any points for my work exp.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> The following employment after December 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates:08/04 - 07/06 (1yrs 11mths)
> Position: Coordinator Order Management
> Employer:XXXXXX
> Country: Switzerland
> 
> Dates:07/06 - 11/08 (2yrs 4mths)
> Position:UAT Coordinator
> Employer:XXXXXX
> Country: Switzerland
> 
> Dates:12/08 - 10/10 (1yrs 10mths)
> Position: Programme Manager
> Employer:XXXXX
> Country: Switzerland
> 
> Dates:11/10 - 06/11 (0yrs 7mths)
> Position: Project Leader
> Employer:XXXXX
> Country: Switzerland
> 
> Dates:08/11 - 12/12 (1yrs 4mths)
> Position: Project Leader
> Employer:XXXXX
> Country: Switzerland
> 
> The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.
> 
> Dates:05/03 - 08/04 (0yrs 0mths)
> Position: Advisor Technical Helpdesk
> Employer:XXXXX
> Country: Switzerland
> 
> =============================================
> Also the most confusing thing is that they say " employment after December 2012 is considered" which is in the middle of an employment. How is that possible?
> 
> Thanks guys!!!


Hi,

To better understand your situation when you were awarded your degree/master and was it evaluated as Minor or Major IT? When you applied for ACS?


----------



## subscriptions.im007

depende said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I received my ACS result today but can’t make any sense out of it. Can someone explain looking at the result If i can claim any points for my work exp.


Depending on your qualification they deduct 2/4/6 years from the experience & also based on if the job descriptions that you supplied match with the occupation you selected.

When did you apply?


----------



## depende

Vincentluf said:


> Hi,
> 
> To better understand your situation when you were awarded your degree/master and was it evaluated as Minor or Major IT? When you applied for ACS?


I applied through RPL without tertiary education.


----------



## depende

subscriptions.im007 said:


> Depending on your qualification they deduct 2/4/6 years from the experience & also based on if the job descriptions that you supplied match with the occupation you selected.
> 
> When did you apply?


I applied on the 9th of April.


----------



## dragoman

depende said:


> I applied through RPL without tertiary education.


They have taken around 6-8 yrs of your exp out , as per the new rules of ACS .

Only after Dec 2012 you can claim points for your exp , which in your case will be none. 

Please refere to the ACS website for more details .

Dragoman


----------



## depende

dragoman said:


> They have taken around 6-8 yrs of your exp out , as per the new rules of ACS .
> 
> Only after Dec 2012 you can claim points for your exp , which in your case will be none.
> 
> Please refere to the ACS website for more details .
> 
> Dragoman


Thank you dragoman,

So now I'll go to Australia with a student visa. This is only the way that I can reach enough points....


----------



## FrederickP

Submit skill assessment today and below are my detail:

Graduated in 2000 with Bachelor Degree in Computer Science major in Information Technology & minor in Management. Working experience as below

2000-2003: IT Consultant (Company A) [only testimonial available cause company has closed down]
May 2003 - May 2012: IT Project Manager (Company B) [Reference letter available]
Jun 2012 - Present: IT Project Manager (Company C) [Reference letter available]

I'm predicting the number of year they will deduct:
1. I'm applying for ANZSCO 135112 ICT Project Manager. However there is no education degree/diploma in Project Management alone. Really wonder how do they decide in this case.
2. My experience in Company A doesn't have reference letter. They might ignore that 3 years. Hope they can take the testimonial as it mentioned the period and reason why the company shutdown

So all in all I might only get:
Total years of exp: 2013-2000 = 13 years 
13 years - 3 years (without reference letter in Company A) = 10 years
10 years - 4 years (ICT major not related to Project Manager)?? = 6 years.

My confident level can only reach maximum 6 years. Hope some expert here can advice more if I'm too optimistic on this estimation.


----------



## dragoman

FrederickP said:


> Submit skill assessment today and below are my detail:
> 
> Graduated in 2000 with Bachelor Degree in Computer Science major in Information Technology & minor in Management. Working experience as below
> 
> 2000-2003: IT Consultant (Company A) [only testimonial available cause company has closed down]
> May 2003 - May 2012: IT Project Manager (Company B) [Reference letter available]
> Jun 2012 - Present: IT Project Manager (Company C) [Reference letter available]
> 
> I'm predicting the number of year they will deduct:
> 1. I'm applying for ANZSCO 135112 ICT Project Manager. However there is no education degree/diploma in Project Management alone. Really wonder how do they decide in this case.
> 2. My experience in Company A doesn't have reference letter. They might ignore that 3 years. Hope they can take the testimonial as it mentioned the period and reason why the company shutdown
> 
> So all in all I might only get:
> Total years of exp: 2013-2000 = 13 years
> 13 years - 3 years (without reference letter in Company A) = 10 years
> 10 years - 4 years (ICT major not related to Project Manager)?? = 6 years.
> 
> My confident level can only reach maximum 6 years. Hope some expert here can advice more if I'm too optimistic on this estimation.



If you have a Bachelors / Masters in Computers Applications / Information Technology they might reduce 2 yrs only . Mostly these courses cover project management topics as well . 

ACS doesn't really have time to go each and every topic you studied , if they see a degree which is "overall " heavily loaded with ICT subjects , it shall be considered under 2 yr deduction . 

Dragoman


----------



## jayptl

how u get points if u go to student visa,,, ??


its better to live in hell than going on student visa....


----------



## Sunlight11

dragoman said:


> If you have a Bachelors / Masters in Computers Applications / Information Technology they might reduce 2 yrs only . Mostly these courses cover project management topics as well .
> 
> ACS doesn't really have time to go each and every topic you studied , if they see a degree which is "overall " heavily loaded with ICT subjects , it shall be considered under 2 yr deduction .
> 
> Dragoman


Well I will say otherwise, ACS does look at your subjects and as per my communication with them, 65% subjects closely related to your chosen occupation will make you eligible for 2 years, anything less (but over 33%) will incur a deduction of 4 years.


----------



## Vincentluf

Hi team,

A friend of mine applied for ACS in May, the status is actually with assessor. However he forgot to attach 1 employee reference letter. Do you think there is a way to add this document before being assessed? If yes what is the process pls?


----------



## FrederickP

Vincentluf said:


> Hi team,
> 
> A friend of mine applied for ACS in May, the status is actually with assessor. However he forgot to attach 1 employee reference letter. Do you think there is a way to add this document before being assessed? If yes what is the process pls?


Hi Vincentluf,

Not sure if your friend status is @ 4. I found FAQ in ACS as below:

_My application is at stage 4 but I want to include additional documents, will you consider these?
No, we ask all applicants to ensure their application is decision ready before submitting it to us. If the assessor believes that additional documents are clearly required before finalising the application, then you will be sent an email requesting the missing documents._


----------



## venuhunev

jayptl said:


> how u get points if u go to student visa,,, ??
> 
> its better to live in hell than going on student visa....



Hello,

Hell in your view is certainly different from everyone else in the world. Please talk sensibly. Moderators, control such posts if possible. 

My opinion on yours posts so far: dont spread your negative thoughts in public forum. People will not skip their visa processing and give way to you just cos of your negative thoughts. You got to be in queue like everyone.I know a technically sound person, who was on 457, was thrown out of company and country cos of such attitude. 

Take care.

Thanks.


----------



## jayptl

to venu

this blog run on true advice and opinion,

I wrote wt i feel,,,going student visa cant lead to get PR.. In other word, it simply wasting time and huge sums of hard earned money,, nothing else..


----------



## Sunlight11

Vincentluf said:


> Hi team,
> 
> A friend of mine applied for ACS in May, the status is actually with assessor. However he forgot to attach 1 employee reference letter. Do you think there is a way to add this document before being assessed? If yes what is the process pls?


Its difficult once it is Stage 4 as pointed out by Fredrick ... BUT even then your friend can prepare the PDF and politely make a request to ACS that the docs to be included. Normally they can as long as the file hasn't yet been assessed. With Assessor means (AFAIK), it is with the assessor and soon he will start progressing. So no harm taking a chance.


----------



## Snazme

Mates,

I was just wondering why DIAC has not updated the ceilings for the year 2013-2014. Any opinions? I'm planning to get my skills assessed from ACS based on the ceilings of ICT occupations. As my roles span across two different occupations, I'd go with the one with higher ceiling. I was assuming the update would happen on 1st of July, but nothing has been updated for a week now.

Cheers


----------



## Sunlight11

Snazme said:


> Mates,
> 
> I was just wondering why DIAC has not updated the ceilings for the year 2013-2014. Any opinions? I'm planning to get my skills assessed from ACS based on the ceilings of ICT occupations. As my roles span across two different occupations, I'd go with the one with higher ceiling. I was assuming the update would happen on 1st of July, but nothing has been updated for a week now.
> 
> Cheers


Should come out next week.


----------



## Snazme

Thanks.



Sunlight11 said:


> Should come out next week.


----------



## Talha_

*ACS Status*

My ACS Application changed to *In Progress* today. I hope to receive a _15 points claimer_ assessment :fingerscrossed:


----------



## roposh

Talha_ said:


> My ACS Application changed to *In Progress* today. I hope to receive a _15 points claimer_ assessment :fingerscrossed:


Its quite unusual that your status has changed on Saturday which is not a working day in Australia.* Does it mean that ACS is working on weekends also due to overload of applications? *

Anyways, wish you all the best for your result. Hope you get the desired one. 

I also applied on 15th April. Looking forward to getting the +ve result this week inshaAllah.


----------



## wish

Hi guys,

I would like to go for review my past ACS assessment as they have deducted my 4 years experience for ANZSCO 261313 (software engineer) .
I am planning to review as program developer.

Just one question, after review my application, does both ACS result will be valid ? or the latest one?

please advice

Thanks


----------



## shyam

wish said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I would like to go for review my past ACS assessment as they have deducted my 4 years experience for ANZSCO 261313 (software engineer) .
> I am planning to review as program developer.
> 
> Just one question, after review my application, does both ACS result will be valid ? or the latest one?
> 
> please advice
> 
> Thanks


The latest one should be valid. Are you expecting ACS to deduct only 2 years this time with role program developer?


----------



## wish

Nor sure bro 
But according to acs , both result will be valid 


Acs faq
If I Review, will this cancel or overturn my previous application?
No, both assessment will still be valid.





QUOTE=shyam;1234590]The latest one should be valid. Are you expecting ACS to deduct only 2 years this time with role program developer?[/QUOTE]


----------



## sowmy

even me ... applied on Apr 16th .... waiting for the result .... :fingerscrossed:




roposh said:


> Its quite unusual that your status has changed on Saturday which is not a working day in Australia.* Does it mean that ACS is working on weekends also due to overload of applications? *
> 
> Anyways, wish you all the best for your result. Hope you get the desired one.
> 
> I also applied on 15th April. Looking forward to getting the +ve result this week inshaAllah.


----------



## Expat74

Hi All,

I have a query regarding assessment. I have done my bachelor's in India with EEE as major. Have 7yrs of work exp in IT. Wanted to know if ACS assess both work exp as well as education? or do I need to get my education assessed from VETASSES for claiming points? 


I am planning to apply for Business Analyst. Has anyone been through the same situation got assessed both Work Exp and Education qualifications?

Please advise


----------



## magneto

*Please Advice*

Hello,

I am new to this forum and need some advice.

I have a full time B.E. In Computer Science & Engineering ( 2002-2006) and experience of 6.9 years ( 2006 - til today) in a reputed I.T. company as Software enginner.

I applied for my skill assessment and after waiting for 10 weeks got a reply from ACS that I have to get RPL done as my qualification is not as per ICT majors.

I have re-visited the ACS site and found that 33% ICT major subjects are required and I have calculated my computer science subjects per semester and it is coming approx 70% each semester.

what could be the reasons for asking RPL ? what should I do now ?

Any advice is very much appreciated.


----------



## kiran55

No need for VETASSES bro...My cousin is also from EEE and applied for Visa recently and got 15 points for it. Visa also granted on july 2nd to him.

Any Bachelors degree(at least from India) can claim 15 points.....


----------



## ind2oz

Expat74 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a query regarding assessment. I have done my bachelor's in India with EEE as major. Have 7yrs of work exp in IT. Wanted to know if ACS assess both work exp as well as education? or do I need to get my education assessed from VETASSES for claiming points?
> 
> 
> I am planning to apply for Business Analyst. Has anyone been through the same situation got assessed both Work Exp and Education qualifications?
> 
> Please advise


You need not go for VETASSES assessment as long as its a formal university degree. ACS can assess it.


----------



## ind2oz

magneto said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to this forum and need some advice.
> 
> I have a full time B.E. In Computer Science & Engineering ( 2002-2006) and experience of 6.9 years ( 2006 - til today) in a reputed I.T. company as Software enginner.
> 
> I applied for my skill assessment and after waiting for 10 weeks got a reply from ACS that I have to get RPL done as my qualification is not as per ICT majors.
> 
> I have re-visited the ACS site and found that 33% ICT major subjects are required and I have calculated my computer science subjects per semester and it is coming approx 70% each semester.
> 
> what could be the reasons for asking RPL ? what should I do now ?
> 
> Any advice is very much appreciated.


magneto,

It should be a error, advice you to write a mail to ACS explaining the same. Hope that should sort out your issue.

Need not worry. Its an human error.


----------



## shyam

jayptl said:


> to venu
> 
> this blog run on true advice and opinion,
> 
> I wrote wt i feel,,,going student visa cant lead to get PR.. In other word, it simply wasting time and huge sums of hard earned money,, nothing else..


Getting PR in fact has become easy now for the Australian Students. Because you would get PR only if you have ability to get IELTS 7 in all or who is ready to study in regional area.

Age=30
Qualifications=15
Aus Study=5
IELTS=10

If regional study =5
& IELTS is 6 in all still you get 55 can try for State sponsorship.

If you are capable enough to find a job there then for that you have 5 points making you eligible straight away. You would have 55 Points with Aus experience and IELTS 6 in all.

I would say it is easier now than before. IELTS is what it takes. If you can get 8 in all then you are the lucky Aussie.


----------



## shyam

ind2oz said:


> magneto,
> 
> It should be a error, advice you to write a mail to ACS explaining the same. Hope that should sort out your issue.
> 
> Need not worry. Its an human error.


You may not need to go for RPL. But you would have 2 years of deduction in experience.


----------



## magneto

shyam said:


> You may not need to go for RPL. But you would have 2 years of deduction in experience.


Thanks for your advice , I will call ACS tomorrow and speak with them... I did not understand why 2 yrs will be deducted from experience ?


----------



## shyam

magneto said:


> Thanks for your advice , I will call ACS tomorrow and speak with them... I did not understand why 2 yrs will be deducted from experience ?


The deduction is part of the new rule. ACS deems you as skilled only after certain years of experience based on your qualification. In ACS and DIAC terms it is meeting their market expectations as a skilled professional and in our terms its all unknown sequence of rule change.

In a way I agree, we do have less responsibilities than the guys who work overseas. We handle few tasks in our role whereas in western markets IT professionals perform multitasking.


----------



## magneto

shyam said:


> The deduction is part of the new rule. ACS deems you as skilled only after certain years of experience based on your qualification. In ACS and DIAC terms it is meeting their market expectations as a skilled professional and in our terms its all unknown sequence of rule change.
> 
> In a way I agree, we do have less responsibilities than the guys who work overseas. We handle few tasks in our role whereas in western markets IT professionals perform multitasking.


Thanks again for your reply.

I my case out of my 6.9 ys of experience, I have 3 years 1 month experience in Australia ( on going) and 1.5 year of experience in USA. I have been doing multitasking through out my career. Not sure if they will still deduct 2 yrs.
In case 2 yrs deducted, I will not meet the points required to put EOI.


----------



## shyam

magneto said:


> Thanks again for your reply.
> 
> I my case out of my 6.9 ys of experience, I have 3 years 1 month experience in Australia ( on going) and 1.5 year of experience in USA. I have been doing multitasking through out my career. Not sure if they will still deduct 2 yrs.
> In case 2 yrs deducted, I will not meet the points required to put EOI.


Can you please let me know bit more details on your case. I am not clear why 2 years makes a difference in your case?


----------



## depende

shyam said:


> Getting PR in fact has become easy now for the Australian Students. Because you would get PR only if you have ability to get IELTS 7 in all or who is ready to study in regional area.
> 
> Age=30
> Qualifications=15
> Aus Study=5
> IELTS=10
> 
> If regional study =5
> & IELTS is 6 in all still you get 55 can try for State sponsorship.
> 
> If you are capable enough to find a job there then for that you have 5 points making you eligible straight away. You would have 55 Points with Aus experience and IELTS 6 in all.
> 
> I would say it is easier now than before. IELTS is what it takes. If you can get 8 in all then you are the lucky Aussie.


This is now my way after I got an ACS results that I can't claim any points. It is really sad because I have 10 years work experience which 8 years are closed to my ANZSCO Code and they deducted 8 years!!!


----------



## shyam

depende said:


> This is now my way after I got an ACS results that I can't claim any points. It is really sad because I have 10 years work experience which 8 years are closed to my ANZSCO Code and they deducted 8 years!!!


Thats sad!!

8 Years  It takes a lot of effort to gain such experience. That is for sure a great disappointment. 

How many points are you able to claim for Qualifications? Do you have 15 points?


----------



## jayptl

agree

but getting 7 is not an easy for all....I must say its very hard for those who did school in regional language.

Regional study is gud option,, but still very hard to adjust in village...but now according to new ACS rules.. I guess Aus study is much gud option,, but very sad to hear about yor case,, there is no exemtpion waiver of experience with Aus study...


----------



## Sunlight11

I'll differ in my thoughts of getting 7.0 in Each... Basically, 7.0 in GT Listening and Reading is a Given. I sincerely believe anyone having atleast Graduate level studies should have no problem at all to attain 7.0 in these two modules after some practice.

The Only issue is Writing and Speaking. 7.0 in Writing is achievable Simply by following the standard IELTS essay writing guidlines available from every IELTS coaching centers and by writing fluent and mostly error free sentences which again can be done with just few months of concentrated effort.

Getting a 7.0 in Speaking might be difficult for many but if you really push hard in speaking (Spend an hour or two everyday with friends and family) and learn the techniques... it is also achievable specially in a country like India where every educated person seems reasonably competent when comes to Speaking atleast.

So yeah, I would say 7.0 all IS attainable if some focused dedication can be put into practice.
In fact I've seen few level 6.0 candidates to attain 7.0 after about 5/6 months of extremely rigorous preparation in my country. They really wanted it bad.


----------



## Sunlight11

And even if you can not manage it first time, re-siting for few more exams should definitely take you there if you do the basics right.


----------



## rahu

shyam said:


> Getting PR in fact has become easy now for the Australian Students. Because you would get PR only if you have ability to get IELTS 7 in all or who is ready to study in regional area.
> 
> Age=30
> Qualifications=15
> Aus Study=5
> IELTS=10
> 
> If regional study =5
> & IELTS is 6 in all still you get 55 can try for State sponsorship.
> 
> If you are capable enough to find a job there then for that you have 5 points making you eligible straight away. You would have 55 Points with Aus experience and IELTS 6 in all.
> 
> I would say it is easier now than before. IELTS is what it takes. If you can get 8 in all then you are the lucky Aussie.


well, sorry guys this might not be the right place to discuss this issue.
anyways, since our primary goal is to get a PR hope you guys wont mind.


shyam: bro, what do you mean by "ready to study in regional area". 
This is what written in booklet 6:
*If you are claiming points for an Australian qualification you can also claim
points if at time of invitation you lived and studied in a regional or low
population growth metropolitan area of Australia for at least 2 academic years.*
Page 29/44

this means you have to study for 2 years and as those areas can offer you with limited or no earning scope how could someone be surviving if they dont have sufficient financial support in their home country?
unlike US, OZ universities offer very limited funding for research. so say i have a cs degree and i want to conduct MS. should i go for it spending thousands of dollar only as tuition fee?? well, in my case its more than a day dream 
so how do studying gives you better opportunity to get a PR?? am i missing something here??


----------



## Vincentluf

hello.... anyone got results today?


----------



## shyam

rahu said:


> well, sorry guys this might not be the right place to discuss this issue.
> anyways, since our primary goal is to get a PR hope you guys wont mind.
> 
> 
> shyam: bro, what do you mean by "ready to study in regional area".
> This is what written in booklet 6:
> *If you are claiming points for an Australian qualification you can also claim
> points if at time of invitation you lived and studied in a regional or low
> population growth metropolitan area of Australia for at least 2 academic years.*
> Page 29/44
> 
> this means you have to study for 2 years and as those areas can offer you with limited or no earning scope how could someone be surviving if they dont have sufficient financial support in their home country?
> unlike US, OZ universities offer very limited funding for research. so say i have a cs degree and i want to conduct MS. should i go for it spending thousands of dollar only as tuition fee?? well, in my case its more than a day dream
> so how do studying gives you better opportunity to get a PR?? am i missing something here??


Hi Rahu,

Not all regional areas of Australia are bad. Perth is a regional area but has good scope for finding part time jobs and earning the required fees.

Moreover, if it is not too optimistic I would say, studying in English speaking country would definitely lead you to improve your English skills.

Furthermore, Australian states give concession on IELTS for the applicants who finish their study in their cities and towns. For example South Australia.


----------



## FrederickP

Latest Occupation List with Ceiling Updated!!

Hi all,
You may view the latest ceiling at SkillSelect website

Please select "Report" and expand the "Occupation Ceiling". 

Enjoy!


----------



## jayptl

its sad that on 1 july round only 65 points candidte was invited?? still stiff competiotion


----------



## depende

shyam said:


> Hi Rahu,
> 
> Not all regional areas of Australia are bad. Perth is a regional area but has good scope for finding part time jobs and earning the required fees.
> 
> Moreover, if it is not too optimistic I would say, studying in English speaking country would definitely lead you to improve your English skills.
> 
> Furthermore, Australian states give concession on IELTS for the applicants who finish their study in their cities and towns. For example South Australia.


Hi shyam,

what kind of concession on IELTS gives South Australia? Because I'm planing to study there.


----------



## rumel36

*ACS assessment upgradation*

Hello,


Is there any one who have applied for the ACS skill upgradation?
I badly needed some information regarding this:

1. My assessment already done on May, 2012 with 4 years of experience. It is valid for May, 2014. I applied again this year for 5 years experience. Now, I am confused about their new assessment guideline. Their assessment result letter format is changed according to the request of DIAC. It is not mentioned anything in the new guideline who have applied for the upgradation.

2. There is no proper clarification from DIAC regarding the deeming date. Is there any information regarding DIAC's decision? If they assess my old assessment with new rules, my application for the upgradion will be in vain and worthless.


----------



## Sunlight11

rumel36 said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> Is there any one who have applied for the ACS skill upgradation?
> I badly needed some information regarding this:
> 
> 1. My assessment already done on May, 2012 with 4 years of experience. It is valid for May, 2014. I applied again this year for 5 years experience. Now, I am confused about their new assessment guideline. Their assessment result letter format is changed according to the request of DIAC. It is not mentioned anything in the new guideline who have applied for the upgradation.
> 
> 2. There is no proper clarification from DIAC regarding the deeming date. Is there any information regarding DIAC's decision? If they assess my old assessment with new rules, my application for the upgradion will be in vain and worthless.



Use your previous letter as it is still valid. Latest work claims can be made using payslips.


----------



## cotton65

Hi, 

Am very new to this forum.

I had applied for the ACS on 22nd May 2013 and am waiting in level 4 (with accessor). 

Does any one knows approximately, how long will I take to get the results?

I have around 4 yrs of experience in India and 1.5 years of Experience in Singapore.

I have completed MCA from India, still my 2 years will be deducted from my experience? 

Kindly throw me some lights plzz.


----------



## Sunlight11

cotton65 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Am very new to this forum.
> 
> I had applied for the ACS on 22nd May 2013 and am waiting in level 4 (with accessor).
> 
> Does any one knows approximately, how long will I take to get the results?
> 
> I have around 4 yrs of experience in India and 1.5 years of Experience in Singapore.
> 
> I have completed MCA from India, still my 2 years will be deducted from my experience?
> 
> Kindly throw me some lights plzz.



It takes 10-12 Weeks.
They'll sure deduct Two Years, and if they find your MCA not relevant to your chosen occupation, unfortunately they may exclude 4 years.


----------



## dejumotalks

Hello All, 
New Ceilings updated. looks like some occupations might be filled up before december...

SkillSelect

All the best to those awaiting ACS results.

BR,
Dej


----------



## sounddonor

2613	Software and Applications Programmers	4800	483 

seems this time we are running out of time!!


----------



## raj_aries

Sunlight11 said:


> It takes 10-12 Weeks.
> They'll sure deduct Two Years, and if they find your MCA not relevant to your chosen occupation, unfortunately they may exclude 4 years.


Below are my details 

*DOB*:17-04-1981
*Education: *
M.Sc (Computer Science), 2 Yrs program, completed in 2003
B.Sc(Maths,Computers,Stats)- 3 Yrs Program, completed in 2001.
*IT Experience*:8.7 Years

I'm confused on ACS points system pertaining to IT Experience & Education. 
Could someone let me know how many point would I be getting based on the above information.

Regards
Raj


----------



## raj_aries

*ACS skills assessment processing time*



Sunlight11 said:


> It takes 10-12 Weeks.
> They'll sure deduct Two Years, and if they find your MCA not relevant to your chosen occupation, unfortunately they may exclude 4 years.


Hi All,

Below are my details 

*DOB*:17-04-1981
*Education: *
M.Sc (Computer Science), 2 Yrs program, completed in 2003
B.Sc(Maths,Computers,Stats)- 3 Yrs Program, completed in 2001.
*IT Experience*:8.7 Years

I'm confused on ACS points system pertaining to IT Experience & Education. 
Could someone let me know how many point would I be getting based on the above information.

My Skill Assessment is in progress, date of submission:29/06/2013 for software engineer. 

Regards
Raj


----------



## raj_aries

*ACS skills assessment processing time*



Sunlight11 said:


> It takes 10-12 Weeks.
> They'll sure deduct Two Years, and if they find your MCA not relevant to your chosen occupation, unfortunately they may exclude 4 years.


Hi All,

Below are my details 

*DOB*:17-04-1981
*Education: *
M.Sc (Computer Science), 2 Yrs program, completed in 2003
B.Sc(Maths,Computers,Stats)- 3 Yrs Program, completed in 2001.
*IT Experience*:8.7 Years

I'm confused on ACS points system pertaining to IT Experience & Education. 
Could someone let me know how many point would I be getting based on the above information.

My Skill Assessment is in progress, date of submission:29/06/2013 for software engineer. ACS says 8-12 weeks. Any idea how much would that take



Regards
Raj


----------



## Kavya9

sanjeewa said:


> 2613	Software and Applications Programmers	4800	483
> 
> seems this time we are running out of time!!




is the "Software Engineer" same as this occupation?


----------



## jimjimmer

sanjeewa said:


> 2613	Software and Applications Programmers	4800	483
> 
> seems this time we are running out of time!!


Even worse for Systems/Business Analysts...how can so many have gone through already??! Wont last til september at this rate!

2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts 1380	460


----------



## sounddonor

Kavya9 said:


> is the "Software Engineer" same as this occupation?


i think yes 2613! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## shyam

Sunlight11 said:


> Use your previous letter as it is still valid. Latest work claims can be made using payslips.


Hi Sunlight,

I dont think we can prove our experience with our payslips. If you wish to claim points for the experience then all the experience need to be in the ACS letter. I doubt we can claim points by just attaching payslips as the latest work experience.

In my case, NSW state asked me for a new ACS letter. this is what i found on ACS website.

* I had 3 years and 6 months experience at the time of application, but now I have over 4 years in total to satisfy the Group A experience requirement. Can I lodge a Review application?
No. You should not apply for a Review of your assessment, because work experience can only be considered up to the date of initial application received. What you should do in this instance is to apply for a new assessment application with a current employer reference.*


----------



## shyam

depende said:


> Hi shyam,
> 
> what kind of concession on IELTS gives South Australia? Because I'm planing to study there.


Hi depende,

South Australia is considering candidates with IELTS 6.5 for the Software Engineers.
Otherwise i believe we need to have 7 in all. Moreover, the applications for this occupation are open only for the candidates who finished their masters in the SA state


----------



## Sunlight11

jimjimmer said:


> Even worse for Systems/Business Analysts...how can so many have gone through already??! Wont last til september at this rate!
> 
> 2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts 1380	460


 ... All these 65 pointers are pre-July ... After July there will not be enough 65 pointers at all because of altered ACS outcome, so SA\BA ppl with 60 points will still have reasonable chance whose ACS at this moment are under processing.


----------



## shyam

raj_aries said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Below are my details
> 
> *DOB*:17-04-1981
> *Education: *
> M.Sc (Computer Science), 2 Yrs program, completed in 2003
> B.Sc(Maths,Computers,Stats)- 3 Yrs Program, completed in 2001.
> *IT Experience*:8.7 Years
> 
> I'm confused on ACS points system pertaining to IT Experience & Education.
> Could someone let me know how many point would I be getting based on the above information.
> 
> My Skill Assessment is in progress, date of submission:29/06/2013 for software engineer. ACS says 8-12 weeks. Any idea how much would that take
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> Raj


Most of the people got their results in 12th week. You might get a deduction of 2 years. All the best.


----------



## sounddonor

shyam said:


> Most of the people got their results in 12th week. You might get a deduction of 2 years. All the best.


disaster for me  .. i have applied ACS recently i only have 3+ exp on my table .. after reduction it will only left 1 for me.. im going to commit suicide afterwards


----------



## shyam

sanjeewa said:


> disaster for me  .. i have applied ACS recently i only have 3+ exp on my table .. after reduction it will only left 1 for me.. im going to commit suicide afterwards


Yes Unfortunate to many. Some even got a 4 yrs or 6 yrs of deduction. Look for other options dude!


----------



## rumel36

Sunlight11 said:


> Use your previous letter as it is still valid. Latest work claims can be made using payslips.


Is it possible to claim the experience by using payslip? 

Can you please tell me how can I claim?

Actually, I want to apply for SS in NSW..In that case how it is possible? Please help me


----------



## Sunlight11

rumel36 said:


> Is it possible to claim the experience by using payslip?
> 
> Can you please tell me how can I claim?
> 
> Actually, I want to apply for SS in NSW..In that case how it is possible? Please help me


I really do not have much in-depth idea about NSW SS processing as I intend to go for 189. They may have certain other work-criteria which you need to be sure first if any. 

But One thing is definite that any extra work experience AFTER ACS letter CAN BE CLAIMED through submitting latest payslips ... 4/5 slips per year should do the job.

You can check this Guide: www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1119.pdf‎


----------



## cooluno

*wondering whether to go ahead and take a bit of risk*

just wondering whether the time has come to take a bit of risk, and claim for the complete experience of 5+ years, or to go with ACS certified 3+ years. that in my case, is the difference between 60 and 65 points.

currently with 1/3rd 2611 ceiling already reached with 1 week of invitation, would I have any place left for a slot in the remaining?? DIAC still has not come out with proper guidelines as to how to go ahead in this situation.


----------



## DKY

Sunlight11 said:


> I really do not have much in-depth idea about NSW SS processing as I intend to go for 189. They may have certain other work-criteria which you need to be sure first if any.
> 
> But One thing is definite that any extra work experience AFTER ACS letter CAN BE CLAIMED through submitting latest payslips ... 4/5 slips per year should do the job.
> 
> You can check this Guide: www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1119.pdf‎


Hi Sunlight,

Could you please point out where exactly it is written in the guide.

regards,
DKY


----------



## rumel36

Sunlight11 said:


> I really do not have much in-depth idea about NSW SS processing as I intend to go for 189. They may have certain other work-criteria which you need to be sure first if any.
> 
> But One thing is definite that any extra work experience AFTER ACS letter CAN BE CLAIMED through submitting latest payslips ... 4/5 slips per year should do the job.
> 
> You can check this Guide: www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1119.pdf‎


Thanks..


I already applied for upgradation. I dont know what will be the result format.

Can I use old assessment result instead of new one(if new one deduct my experience) ? 

If the experience not included in ACS assessment letter then how can I claim the points?


----------



## shyam

rumel36 said:


> Is it possible to claim the experience by using payslip?
> 
> Can you please tell me how can I claim?
> 
> Actually, I want to apply for SS in NSW..In that case how it is possible? Please help me


Hi Rumel,

You need to have a new assessment in hand to claim the points or to prove the experience. That is what I needed to do in my case. NSW asked me to get a new one when i had the ACS with 2 yrs of experience. 

I suggest get a new one to avoid unnecessary confusion and waste of time.
Below is what i found on ACS webiste:
Review & Appeal | Australian Computer Society
*
I had 3 years and 6 months experience at the time of application, but now I have over 4 years in total to satisfy the Group A experience requirement. Can I lodge a Review application?
No. You should not apply for a Review of your assessment, because work experience can only be considered up to the date of initial application received. What you should do in this instance is to apply for a new assessment application with a current employer reference.*


----------



## Vincentluf

Sunlight11 said:


> ... All these 65 pointers are pre-July ... After July there will not be enough 65 pointers at all because of altered ACS outcome, so SA\BA ppl with 60 points will still have reasonable chance whose ACS at this moment are under processing.


There is also no guarantee that all the 460 invites sent for SA/BA will apply, what do you think?


----------



## rumel36

shyam said:


> Hi Rumel,
> 
> You need to have a new assessment in hand to claim the points or to prove the experience. That is what I needed to do in my case. NSW asked me to get a new one when i had the ACS with 2 yrs of experience.
> 
> I suggest get a new one to avoid unnecessary confusion and waste of time.
> Below is what i found on ACS webiste:
> Review & Appeal | Australian Computer Society
> *
> I had 3 years and 6 months experience at the time of application, but now I have over 4 years in total to satisfy the Group A experience requirement. Can I lodge a Review application?
> No. You should not apply for a Review of your assessment, because work experience can only be considered up to the date of initial application received. What you should do in this instance is to apply for a new assessment application with a current employer reference.*


Thanks Shyam,

Actually, I already applied for new one but I am confused about the new rules of ACS. If they deduct the experience then all of my try will be in vain.

In that case I need the alternate way to claim points for 5 years and to apply in NSW. 

When I applied for upgradation my assessment, I linked it with previous one according to the old CO's suggestion not new assessment.

I am frustrated and very much disappointed.


----------



## saki

shyam said:


> Yes Unfortunate to many. Some even got a 4 yrs or 6 yrs of deduction. Look for other options dude!


actually still i believe DIAC may consider our total work experience instead of acs. Lets c what will happen


----------



## sounddonor

saki said:


> actually still i believe DIAC may consider our total work experience instead of acs. Lets c what will happen


i wish .. but i don't think soo... if they do whats the meaning of ACS?


----------



## Sunlight11

shyam said:


> Hi Sunlight,
> 
> I dont think we can prove our experience with our payslips. If you wish to claim points for the experience then all the experience need to be in the ACS letter. I doubt we can claim points by just attaching payslips as the latest work experience.
> 
> In my case, NSW state asked me for a new ACS letter. this is what i found on ACS website.
> 
> * I had 3 years and 6 months experience at the time of application, but now I have over 4 years in total to satisfy the Group A experience requirement. Can I lodge a Review application?
> No. You should not apply for a Review of your assessment, because work experience can only be considered up to the date of initial application received. What you should do in this instance is to apply for a new assessment application with a current employer reference.*



Well I am not so sure what NSW would want as I am not SS applicant, but to DIAC it works... DIAC ONLY take ACS as Guide... That's what I Pointed out..

Here is an example of a case found on BritishExpat Forum:





> Hi Peaceboy,
> 
> I went through something similar. I had close to 6 years of work experience assessed by ACS. My most recent work experience was assessed by ACS as not related my chosen occupation. Without the recent one I would not qualify for the 12 out of 24 months criteria. But still I went ahead with my 176 and DIAC gladly accepted my recent experience even though ACS has assessed it as "not related" . I think DIAC will consider the work experience at the time of making the application. (The ACS assessment is just a guide for DIAC.)


Also remember that ACS is valid for 2 years, so obviously applicant will have more experience in those two years... 

If NSW forces the applicant to include everything in ACS, that's unfortunate, or may be they are lacking the expertise at this moment to assess the experience independently.

ACS' main job is to declare you fit for Australian Market... !


----------



## shyam

Sunlight11 said:


> Well I am not so sure what NSW would want as I am not SS applicant, but to DIAC it works... DIAC ONLY take ACS as Guide... That's what I Pointed out..
> 
> Here is an example of a case found on BritishExpat Forum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also remember that ACS is valid for 2 years, so obviously applicant will have more experience in those two years...
> 
> If NSW forces the applicant to include everything in ACS, that's unfortunate, or may be they are lacking the expertise at this moment to assess the experience independently.
> 
> ACS' main job is to declare you fit for Australian Market... !


I guess the validity of ACS is to help the applicant to use the assessment for 2 years. The validity helps the candidates not to reapply for the assessment in next two years from the date of assessment. 

But assessing the experience what you had the latest, I don not think any can go to an assumption that you were doing the same responsibilities in your company.

If you have certain years of experience assessed then the same can be use for two years. However, the candidate might need to get a new assessment if he wish you to prove his experience.

Thats what I have learn't through my experience and through the websites. Moreover, because of the change in the ACS assessment, I guess it might force everyone to get a new one.


----------



## Vivek Shadilya

Day after tomorrow my 13 weeks would be completed, no ACS result yet.

Anyone got result who applied in the week of 8th april 2013 and got result ?

I applied on 11th of April ....no luck still ....
Regards
Vivek


----------



## Bokya

Vivek Shadilya said:


> Day after tomorrow my 13 weeks would be completed, no ACS result yet.
> 
> Anyone got result who applied in the week of 8th april 2013 and got result ?
> 
> I applied on 11th of April ....no luck still ....
> Regards
> Vivek


I have applied on 15th April and completed 12 weeks. Still no result.


----------



## rumel36

shyam said:


> I guess the validity of ACS is to help the applicant to use the assessment for 2 years. The validity helps the candidates not to reapply for the assessment in next two years from the date of assessment.
> 
> But assessing the experience what you had the latest, I don not think any can go to an assumption that you were doing the same responsibilities in your company.
> 
> If you have certain years of experience assessed then the same can be use for two years. However, the candidate might need to get a new assessment if he wish you to prove his experience.
> 
> Thats what I have learn't through my experience and through the websites. Moreover, because of the change in the ACS assessment, I guess it might force everyone to get a new one.



Yes. We can use the assessment for 2 years and claim the points according to what is written in assessment letter. If we want more points then we have to reapply again via linking with previous application. In that case ACS letter will be updated. But problem is that they will provide the new assessment result in new format and we can't claim extra 5 points for 5 years of experience with this letter. So, it would be worthless and in vain.


----------



## FrederickP

Hi,
I'm trying to update the Occupation Ceiling in periodic manner:

Occupation ID	Description	Ceiling Value	8-Jul
1351	ICT Managers	2760	2
2232	ICT Trainers	240	0
2252	ICT Sales Professionals	900	1
2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts	1380	460
2612	Multimedia Specialists and Web Developers	720	0
2613	Software and Applications Programmers	4800	483
2621	DB and Systems Administrators, and ICT Security Specialists	1920	7
2631	Computer Network Professionals	1800	19
2632	ICT Support and Test Engineers	300	0
3131	ICT Support Technicians	3360	0

How can I update this in table form in this editor?


----------



## Sunlight11

shyam said:


> I guess the validity of ACS is to help the applicant to use the assessment for 2 years. The validity helps the candidates not to reapply for the assessment in next two years from the date of assessment.
> 
> But assessing the experience what you had the latest, I don not think any can go to an assumption that you were doing the same responsibilities in your company.
> 
> If you have certain years of experience assessed then the same can be use for two years. However, the candidate might need to get a new assessment if he wish you to prove his experience.
> 
> Thats what I have learn't through my experience and through the websites. Moreover, because of the change in the ACS assessment, I guess it might force everyone to get a new one.


Hi shyam, you are totally right when you say after a year or so one may not have the same roles and responsibilities as per old experience letter submitted at the time of assessment ...

However, to me thats when the benefit of latest payslips come, Payslips in majority of the cases do have the designation written on it ... So if the applicant's roles in the company changes, latest Payslip info should not match with Reference Letters and if the CO sees this, and finds he shifted to a completely different domain, obviously the CO would inform the applicant about this and may put the case on hold for further processing.

If the title changes from Software Engineer to Senior Architect, CO may not really take this negatively, but if it changes to Database Administrator ... then he may object, and exclude the extra points ... it is the applicants responsibility to claim points on related work ... So if he is in the same spot as before and designation doesn't change at all, that means his roles & responsibilities are still same at least in majority of the tasks ... under this circumstance, in very few cases the CO may ask for a new ACS letter ..

Now assuming that DIAC WILL NOT ask everyone to get a New ACS letter, what should an applicant do if he has a valid ACS letter through which he can claim all work points BUT if he goes for reassessment loses all work points ??

I would definitely hold back from ACS reapplying and very fast will file the Visa application BEFORE any news come from DIAC themselves .. !

However, After all these, if different states have different assessment rules, there's no other way but to follow it... !


----------



## Sunlight11

In fact, in Booklet 6, they wanted LATEST Reference Letter + Payslip as proof.


----------



## rumel36

Sunlight11 said:


> Hi shyam, you are totally right when you say after a year or so one may not have the same roles and responsibilities as per old experience letter submitted at the time of assessment ...
> 
> However, to me thats when the benefit of latest payslips come, Payslips in majority of the cases do have the designation written on it ... So if the applicant's roles in the company changes, latest Payslip info should not match with Reference Letters and if the CO sees this, and finds he shifted to a completely different domain, obviously the CO would inform the applicant about this and may put the case on hold for further processing.
> 
> If the title changes from Software Engineer to Senior Architect, CO may not really take this negatively, but if it changes to Database Administrator ... then he may object, and exclude the extra points ... it is the applicants responsibility to claim points on related work ... So if he is in the same spot as before and designation doesn't change at all, that means his roles & responsibilities are still same at least in majority of the tasks ... under this circumstance, in very few cases the CO may ask for a new ACS letter ..
> 
> Now assuming that DIAC WILL NOT ask everyone to get a New ACS letter, what should an applicant do if he has a valid ACS letter through which he can claim all work points BUT if he goes for reassessment loses all work points ??
> 
> I would definitely hold back from ACS reapplying and very fast will file the Visa application BEFORE any news come from DIAC themselves .. !
> 
> However, After all these, if different states have different assessment rules, there's no other way but to follow it... !


I think it is completely depends on Applicant. Its a huge risk. Big amount of money is involved there. Once it is rejected by DIAC then everything will be lost. Because we dont have any clear picture regarding this. If SS ask for new assessment or 5 years of experience then it will not possible to show as well. Though we can provide the payslip, they have the authority to do anything.


----------



## Sunlight11

Yes sure if States themselves Clearly asks for New ACS letters, applicants have to submit a new one.


----------



## shyam

Sunlight11 said:


> Now assuming that DIAC WILL NOT ask everyone to get a New ACS letter, what should an applicant do if he has a valid ACS letter through which he can claim all work points BUT if he goes for reassessment loses all work points ??


Hi Sunlight,

Yes I said the same thing. You need to have the total years of experience on the ACS letter if you wish to claim points.

I believe, case officer would not know what you do or what your job is all about. He needs the ACS letter that says about the years of experience and the role. SInce ACS does not do any verification on job, we would need to show the CO the payslips or other job related documents to prove that it is genuine.

In summary, if someone wish to claim points for experience then that experience should be mentioned on ACS letter. Otherwise, he/she will have to get a new one from ACS.


----------



## shyam

shyam said:


> Hi Sunlight,
> 
> Yes I said the same thing. You need to have the total years of experience on the ACS letter if you wish to claim points.
> 
> I believe, case officer would not know what you do or what your job is all about. He needs the ACS letter that says about the years of experience and the role. SInce ACS does not do any verification on job, we would need to show the CO the payslips or other job related documents to prove that it is genuine.
> 
> In summary, if someone wish to claim points for experience then that experience should be mentioned on ACS letter. Otherwise, he/she will have to get a new one from ACS.


Adding one more point to the above to avoid confusion. 

"You need to have the total years of experience on the ACS letter if you wish to claim points for that years of experience"


----------



## jimjimmer

12 weeks tomorrow for me and no news yet...Called ACS this morning who advised I should hear by end of next week - they are basing it on 3 months rather than 12 weeks at the moment by the sounds of it.


----------



## mini2ran

jimjimmer said:


> 12 weeks tomorrow for me and no news yet...Called ACS this morning who advised I should hear by end of next week - they are basing it on 3 months rather than 12 weeks at the moment by the sounds of it.


When did u apply and on what data it moved to stage -4?


----------



## jimjimmer

mini2ran said:


> When did u apply and on what data it moved to stage -4?


Applied on April 17th, it moved to Stage 4 about 5 days later, not sure exactly when to be honest


----------



## jayptl

Hi jim jam

I also applied on 17 ... lets c who will get first result??


----------



## jimjimmer

hey mate should be about the same time I reckon then...I really wasnt expecting it to take this long though!!


----------



## KateRaj

One doubt, do we get a hard copy of ACS leter or just the pdf letter attached in email?


----------



## Vincentluf

KateRaj said:


> One doubt, do we get a hard copy of ACS leter or just the pdf letter attached in email?


Hello, only PDF letter


----------



## SunnyK

I mailed my ACS spoc in regards to the delay.. it was said that the current waiting time is 12 weeks after the application reaches "with assessor" state.....


----------



## Vincentluf

Because of the long ACS processing time do you think it is worthwhile to submit an EOI based on our own assumptions for the skills and then have it modified once ACS results received? May I have your opinion on that?


----------



## cooluno

Vincentluf said:


> Because of the long ACS processing time do you think it is worthwhile to submit an EOI based on our own assumptions for the skills and then have it modified once ACS results received? May I have your opinion on that?


You wnt be able to do that, as the EOI needs the reference number from the ACS letter.


----------



## Hail

guys i need your advice please

i just saw the new ceiling. i am planning to lodge my ACS assessment this week for analyst programmer. it is already 483/4800

i also have some systems admin roles on my jobs. do you think i should just shift to system admin currently 7/1920 ?

please guys i need your advice before i lodge my documents on acs website this week. i am aiming to go to sydney on early 2014. thanks


----------



## Talha_

jimjimmer said:


> Applied on April 17th, it moved to Stage 4 about 5 days later, not sure exactly when to be honest


Don't worry, your application status will change from "With Assessor" to "In Progress" by tomorrow probably.


----------



## jimjimmer

Talha_ said:


> Don't worry, your application status will change from "With Assessor" to "In Progress" by tomorrow probably.


That would be nice! they (the ACS) did tell me next week though when I called earlier. Will update the board/sheet when I hear anyway.


----------



## Talha_

jimjimmer said:


> That would be nice! they (the ACS) did tell me next week though when I called earlier. Will update the board/sheet when I hear anyway.


My status change to "In Progress" this Saturday, not sure if they work on weekends or if its something else.


----------



## jimjimmer

Talha_ said:


> My status change to "In Progress" this Saturday, not sure if they work on weekends or if its something else.


Maybe they are trying to clear a bit of backlog...Have you had the result since it changed on Saturday?


----------



## gsingh

Hail said:


> guys i need your advice please
> 
> i just saw the new ceiling. i am planning to lodge my ACS assessment this week for analyst programmer. it is already 483/4800
> 
> i also have some systems admin roles on my jobs. do you think i should just shift to system admin currently 7/1920 ?
> 
> please guys i need your advice before i lodge my documents on acs website this week. i am aiming to go to sydney on early 2014. thanks


According to me 483 invitations are from backlog since the ceiling reached last year. As of now ACS is taking too long to provide results, so I don't think the ceiling of 4800 will be reached soon. Correct me if my assumption is wrong.


----------



## Talha_

jimjimmer said:


> Maybe they are trying to clear a bit of backlog...Have you had the result since it changed on Saturday?


That might be the case. I am still waiting for the result, I believe it will have it within this week. It has been 87 days!


----------



## jayptl

hI my status shows" In Progress""

lets c


----------



## Talha_

jayptl said:


> hI my status shows" In Progress""
> 
> lets c


Getting closer and closer


----------



## SunnyK

Any new results today???


----------



## Talha_

*ACS Result*

Got the result a few mins ago ... 

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:

Your Microsoft Certified IT Professional from Microsoft completed July 2011 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing
Your Master of Computer Science & Information Technology from ABC University June 2010 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing 

Your Bachelor of Science in Computer Engineering from XYZ University November 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing

The following employment after May 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 05/06 - 02/09 (2yrs 9mths)
Position: Senior SQA Engineer
Employer: ABC
Country: PAKISTAN

Dates: 02/09 - 09/11 (2yrs 7mths)
Position: Software Test Engineer III
Employer: DEF
Country: PAKISTAN

Dates: 09/11 - 03/13 (1yrs 6mths)
Position: Software Test Engineer
Employer: XYZ
Country: PAKISTAN



All GOOD!


----------



## gsingh

Talha_ said:


> Got the result a few mins ago ...
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Microsoft Certified IT Professional from Microsoft completed July 2011 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing
> Your Master of Computer Science & Information Technology from ABC University June 2010 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing
> 
> Your Bachelor of Science in Computer Engineering from XYZ University November 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> 
> The following employment after May 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 05/06 - 02/09 (2yrs 9mths)
> Position: Senior SQA Engineer
> Employer: ABC
> Country: PAKISTAN
> 
> Dates: 02/09 - 09/11 (2yrs 7mths)
> Position: Software Test Engineer III
> Employer: DEF
> Country: PAKISTAN
> 
> Dates: 09/11 - 03/13 (1yrs 6mths)
> Position: Software Test Engineer
> Employer: XYZ
> Country: PAKISTAN
> 
> 
> 
> All GOOD!


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Vincentluf

Talha_ said:


> Got the result a few mins ago ...
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Microsoft Certified IT Professional from Microsoft completed July 2011 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing
> Your Master of Computer Science & Information Technology from ABC University June 2010 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing
> 
> Your Bachelor of Science in Computer Engineering from XYZ University November 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> 
> The following employment after May 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 05/06 - 02/09 (2yrs 9mths)
> Position: Senior SQA Engineer
> Employer: ABC
> Country: PAKISTAN
> 
> Dates: 02/09 - 09/11 (2yrs 7mths)
> Position: Software Test Engineer III
> Employer: DEF
> Country: PAKISTAN
> 
> Dates: 09/11 - 03/13 (1yrs 6mths)
> Position: Software Test Engineer
> Employer: XYZ
> Country: PAKISTAN
> 
> 
> 
> All GOOD!



Congrats Talha !!!


----------



## Vijaynag

*ACS time*

I applied for ACS on Apr 9th and today July 9th I got my ACS letter and they have assessed all my experience.


----------



## gsingh

Vijaynag said:


> I applied for ACS on Apr 9th and today July 9th I got my ACS letter and they have assessed all my experience.


Congratulations. Could you please post result here.


----------



## Chetu

Congrats!!

So you dont have the skilled assessment date in your letter?


----------



## melloncollie

I got my letter from ACS yesterday. Had applied on 15th April. 

They took the whole sweet 12 weeks. I had applied for assessment under ICT Project Manager. They even shaved off 6 months from my total experience. Anyway, I just need 3 years to qualify, I got 4 years and 11 months, so its all right.


----------



## saghirq

*how many points for ur education*



Talha_ said:


> Got the result a few mins ago ...
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Microsoft Certified IT Professional from Microsoft completed July 2011 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing
> Your Master of Computer Science & Information Technology from ABC University June 2010 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing
> 
> Your Bachelor of Science in Computer Engineering from XYZ University November 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> 
> The following employment after May 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 05/06 - 02/09 (2yrs 9mths)
> Position: Senior SQA Engineer
> Employer: ABC
> Country: PAKISTAN
> 
> Dates: 02/09 - 09/11 (2yrs 7mths)
> Position: Software Test Engineer III
> Employer: DEF
> Country: PAKISTAN
> 
> Dates: 09/11 - 03/13 (1yrs 6mths)
> Position: Software Test Engineer
> Employer: XYZ
> Country: PAKISTAN
> 
> 
> 
> All GOOD!


So how many points u will b claiming for ur master degree.as i heard pakistani master degree is equavalent to AQF bachelor.i am in the same situation having B.sc in 2001, Msc(computer science) in 2003 and MCTS in 2008.also applied for ACS on 23 april.so in EOI how many points we can claim for our education.thx


----------



## Sunlight11

saghirq said:


> So how many points u will b claiming for ur master degree.as i heard pakistani master degree is equavalent to AQF bachelor.i am in the same situation having B.sc in 2001, Msc(computer science) in 2003 and MCTS in 2008.also applied for ACS on 23 april.so in EOI how many points we can claim for our education.thx


He'll be claiming 15 points for his Masters as he already got AQF Bachelor for his Bachelor degree from Pakistan.


----------



## FrederickP

melloncollie said:


> I got my letter from ACS yesterday. Had applied on 15th April.
> 
> They took the whole sweet 12 weeks. I had applied for assessment under ICT Project Manager. They even shaved off 6 months from my total experience. Anyway, I just need 3 years to qualify, I got 4 years and 11 months, so its all right.


Congratulation melloncollie!

Just another month then you will have five years in total and entitled for 10 points instead of 5 point.


----------



## Vivek Shadilya

Congratulation to all people ( Talha,melloncollie,Vijaynag ) who got their result.....Ironically there seems no logic ...people who applied before me 9th of April , got Result ...who applied after me 15th April also got it ....I applied on 11th of April ...

They are really verifying mine it seems  ....
,
On the second thought, is it possible my application can go to Stage 3 ??? 
Regards
Vivek


----------



## Talha_

Sunlight11 said:


> He'll be claiming 15 points for his Masters as he already got AQF Bachelor for his Bachelor degree from Pakistan.


Exactly, I will be claiming 15 points, additionally, I would have been in a position to claime 15 points without the Masters Degree!


----------



## cloudram

Hi All,

First of all, I would like to thank this forum and whoever answered my questions regarding the ACS skills assessment . I applied for ACS on 11-April-2013 and I got my results exactly after ten weeks from there. Result is positive.

Now i am preparing for IELTS and plan to apply for EOI by end of this month. 

Can someone tell me, as per the new EOI rules , Should my wife also needs to write IELTS and submit it at the time of EOI ? I am not claiming the partner skills points (5) in my application.

Please let me know ! 

Thanks
Ram


----------



## Talha_

saghirq said:


> So how many points u will b claiming for ur master degree.as i heard pakistani master degree is equavalent to AQF bachelor.i am in the same situation having B.sc in 2001, Msc(computer science) in 2003 and MCTS in 2008.also applied for ACS on 23 april.so in EOI how many points we can claim for our education.thx


I am not sure about your info regarding equivalence of Pakistani Master's equivalence, it may vary on the basis of University and the Courses. My Masters is equivalent to AQF Master and Bachelors is equivalent to AQF Bachelors. So Alhumdulillah I will be claiming 15 points. 

I hope you get the same result


----------



## saghirq

Talha_ said:


> I am not sure about your info regarding equivalence of Pakistani Master's equivalence, it may vary on the basis of University and the Courses. My Masters is equivalent to AQF Master and Bachelors is equivalent to AQF Bachelors. So Alhumdulillah I will be claiming 15 points.
> 
> I hope you get the same result


Thanx brother.i applied on 23 april.hopefully i will get result in next week.


----------



## SunnyK

Hey friends... I have a quick question... If someone had done his graduation in Mechanical engg and was in IT for the past 6 years, will ACS assess his qualification as well?? Do we need to go to other agency to get the degree assessed???


----------



## parmeetsm

cloudram said:


> Hi All,
> 
> First of all, I would like to thank this forum and whoever answered my questions regarding the ACS skills assessment . I applied for ACS on 11-April-2013 and I got my results exactly after ten weeks from there. Result is positive.
> 
> Now i am preparing for IELTS and plan to apply for EOI by end of this month.
> 
> Can someone tell me, as per the new EOI rules , Should my wife also needs to write IELTS and submit it at the time of EOI ? I am not claiming the partner skills points (5) in my application.
> 
> Please let me know !
> 
> Thanks
> Ram


Hi Ram,

As per my understanding IELTS for spouse is not required at the time of submitting the EOI. This can be done later when details of your dependents will be asked.


----------



## vanguard

hi guys
I recieved my assessment today, but they didn't accept my part-time experience . so i need to know that can i count on this part of my career since i need that to apply for NSW SS 190?


----------



## Bokya

jimjimmer said:


> 12 weeks tomorrow for me and no news yet...Called ACS this morning who advised I should hear by end of next week - they are basing it on 3 months rather than 12 weeks at the moment by the sounds of it.


Can you give their phone number. I am also in UK and would like to check my status...


----------



## prathapkb

I have got this responce when i asked ACS for reason to deduct 4 years out my exp though they confirmed my Edu qua is closely related with major in comp science. Looks like by this they only consider past 10 years and deduct 2 years in that exp.. Please advise if this correct. Should i go and appeal.


"In this instance you have been assessed as meeting the requirements after demonstrating 2 years (within the last 10 years) of professional level ICT work experience. This rule in regards to your skilled date is applied to experience after 2003 as this is within the last 10 years."


----------



## Sunlight11

shyam said:


> Adding one more point to the above to avoid confusion.
> 
> "You need to have the total years of experience on the ACS letter if you wish to claim points for that years of experience"


Hello,

Well I am sure there are more than one member in this forum who got the grant by showing Latest work docs.

If we have to include everything in the ACS letter... we always have to work 3 years and 4 months OR 5 years and 4 months as ACS takes 3 months + 1 more month for the applicant to complete additional stuffs.

I personally wouldn't go for any ACS up-gradation If I am in the same job unless specifically directed by DIAC or the State.. which wouldn't be a very logical anyway...

But I guess at thee end it really depends upon the applicant.


----------



## Kavya9

prathapkb said:


> I have got this responce when i asked ACS for reason to deduct 4 years out my exp though they confirmed my Edu qua is closely related with major in comp science. Looks like by this they only consider past 10 years and deduct 2 years in that exp.. Please advise if this correct. Should i go and appeal.
> 
> 
> "In this instance you have been assessed as meeting the requirements after demonstrating 2 years (within the last 10 years) of professional level ICT work experience. This rule in regards to your skilled date is applied to experience after 2003 as this is within the last 10 years."


I am also BTech - computer science 2003 year pass-out and have 10yrs of work exp in relevant field. Could you please let me know how many years will be deducted, is it 2yrs or 4yrs?


----------



## PNP Aspirant

Talha_ said:


> Got the result a few mins ago ...
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Microsoft Certified IT Professional from Microsoft completed July 2011 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing
> Your Master of Computer Science & Information Technology from ABC University June 2010 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing
> 
> Your Bachelor of Science in Computer Engineering from XYZ University November 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> 
> The following employment after May 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 05/06 - 02/09 (2yrs 9mths)
> Position: Senior SQA Engineer
> Employer: ABC
> Country: PAKISTAN
> 
> Dates: 02/09 - 09/11 (2yrs 7mths)
> Position: Software Test Engineer III
> Employer: DEF
> Country: PAKISTAN
> 
> Dates: 09/11 - 03/13 (1yrs 6mths)
> Position: Software Test Engineer
> Employer: XYZ
> Country: PAKISTAN
> 
> 
> 
> All GOOD!


Hi Talha,

First of all congrats on receiving positive ACS skill assessment, even I have applied for the same ANZSCO code. I am just trying to understand how much deduction of experience I will receive. Could you please compare and evaluate my profile with yours and provide with a possible outcome.

I have completed BTech IT - 2008 

Since 2008 Jun to Aug 2009 - worked as Technical Support Office : 1.2 Yrs Exp 

[ Note: here I didnt provide any reference letter or statutory declaration regarding my employment, rather just provided Offer Letter and Re-leaving letter as employment proof ] 

Since Aug 2009 to Till Date - Working in Software Testing : 3.9 yrs of Exp

[ Note: In this duration I have changed three companies and got respective designation "Solution Engineer", "System Development Specialist" and "Senior Software Engineer", however my job role purely indicates Software Automation Testing. I have submitted reference letter and statutory declaration for the same along with offer letter and re-leaving letter]

So totally I have 5.1 Yrs of IT exp with 3.11 Yrs of Software Testing Exp. By looking at the profile if you could analyze the outcome, it will be really helpful.

Thanks
PNP


----------



## GaursvSr

Kavya9 said:


> I am also BTech - computer science 2003 year pass-out and have 10yrs of work exp in relevant field. Could you please let me know how many years will be deducted, is it 2yrs or 4yrs?


My take is it would be two yrs..as advised by the veterans in this thread for cs folks.


----------



## Talha_

Sunlight11 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Well I am sure there are more than one member in this forum who got the grant by showing Latest work docs.
> 
> If we have to include everything in the ACS letter... we always have to work 3 years and 4 months OR 5 years and 4 months as ACS takes 3 months + 1 more month for the applicant to complete additional stuffs.
> 
> I personally wouldn't go for any ACS up-gradation If I am in the same job unless specifically directed by DIAC or the State.. which wouldn't be a very logical anyway...
> 
> But I guess at thee end it really depends upon the applicant.


I have the same concern, ACS a recognized 4.10 years out of 6.10, I am short of 2 months to claim 5 additional points... Any pointers where I could find DIAC guidelines to claim these points by providing supporting documents or anything else related in the regard.

/Talha


----------



## shyam

Vijaynag said:


> I applied for ACS on Apr 9th and today July 9th I got my ACS letter and they have assessed all my experience.


Hi Vijay,

congratulations!!
Is your total experience considered as skilled?

It will be greatly helpful if you could post your result in the forom. 

Also,

All who have got their results, please update in the spreadsheet.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc&usp=sharing


----------



## shyam

melloncollie said:


> I got my letter from ACS yesterday. Had applied on 15th April.
> 
> They took the whole sweet 12 weeks. I had applied for assessment under ICT Project Manager. They even shaved off 6 months from my total experience. Anyway, I just need 3 years to qualify, I got 4 years and 11 months, so its all right.


Hi Melloncollie,

Congratulations.
can you please help with your result in more detail. If you have a deduction of only 6 months then you are the lucky man.


----------



## amandineFR

We had applied for ACS skills assessment for my husband on April 7th. He received a positive answer for developer programmer on July 5th so it took almost 13 weeks. He also received IELTS results a month ago and got 8.5 9 8.5 and 9. We will now log an EOI with 70 points


----------



## Pailas

Talha_ said:


> Got the result a few mins ago ...
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Microsoft Certified IT Professional from Microsoft completed July 2011 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing
> Your Master of Computer Science & Information Technology from ABC University June 2010 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing
> 
> Your Bachelor of Science in Computer Engineering from XYZ University November 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> 
> The following employment after May 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 05/06 - 02/09 (2yrs 9mths)
> Position: Senior SQA Engineer
> Employer: ABC
> Country: PAKISTAN
> 
> Dates: 02/09 - 09/11 (2yrs 7mths)
> Position: Software Test Engineer III
> Employer: DEF
> Country: PAKISTAN
> 
> Dates: 09/11 - 03/13 (1yrs 6mths)
> Position: Software Test Engineer
> Employer: XYZ
> Country: PAKISTAN
> 
> All GOOD!


Congratulations Talha_!!!! 
I applied on 14th April 2013 but I still see that the application status is in stage 4. ;(


----------



## divyap

Hi friends, 

What is the normal processing duration of review application/petition by ACS? 

Plz let me know


----------



## amandineFR

Pailas said:


> Congratulations Talha_!!!!
> I applied on 14th April 2013 but I still see that the application status is in stage 4. ;(


We got a positive result on July 5th. However, on July 4th, it was still showing as stage 4 status. It should come very soon, probably this week !


----------



## jimjimmer

Bokya said:


> Can you give their phone number. I am also in UK and would like to check my status...


Hi, you can see their contact details here (note you can only call between 9.30am and 12.30pm Aus time) - https://www.acs.org.au/my-acs/skills-assessment/contact-us

Im already in Australia so a bit easier from here, but they were very quick to pick up and answer anyway.


----------



## amandineFR

jimjimmer said:


> Hi, you can see their contact details here (note you can only call between 9.30am and 12.30pm Aus time) - https://www.acs.org.au/my-acs/skills-assessment/contact-us
> 
> Im already in Australia so a bit easier from here, but they were very quick to pick up and answer anyway.


And if the times really don't work for you, you can always send an email.
I sent 3 emails in total while waiting and always got a reply back within 2 days


----------



## ashik

Dear All,

I had completed my ACS assessment and I had received my assessment on 07-May-2013. The content of the letter has validated my experience till Feb 2013.

However it considers my experience after Aug 2010 as relevant experience. So in September 2013 I will have completed 3 years of relevant experience. So is it possible for me to assess my experience after Feb 2013 which is not covered in ACS result letter?

Is is possible for me claim the 5 extra points in September once I complete the 3 years of relevant experience?

If so how to assess or prove it and to whom should I prove my latest experience.

Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## SunnyK

Any new results today???


----------



## shyam

ashik said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I had completed my ACS assessment and I had received my assessment on 07-May-2013. The content of the letter has validated my experience till Feb 2013.
> 
> However it considers my experience after Aug 2010 as relevant experience. So in September 2013 I will have completed 3 years of relevant experience. So is it possible for me to assess my experience after Feb 2013 which is not covered in ACS result letter?
> 
> Is is possible for me claim the 5 extra points in September once I complete the 3 years of relevant experience?
> 
> If so how to assess or prove it and to whom should I prove my latest experience.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help!


Hi Ashik,

According to ACS, you might need to get a new assessment with the extra 6 months what you wish to include your experience and claim points.

In most of the cases it might require a new ACS assessment letter that mentions the experience for which you can claim points. However, if you are lucky enough you may not need to get one.

If you are claiming points for State Sponsorship then you might require to have the latest ACS letter with the experience. Else, since you have valid ACS letter and applying directly to DIAC then you might only need to provide the necessary payslips or documents to prove your experience. It again depends on the Case Officer.


----------



## shyam

Sunlight11 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Well I am sure there are more than one member in this forum who got the grant by showing Latest work docs.
> 
> If we have to include everything in the ACS letter... we always have to work 3 years and 4 months OR 5 years and 4 months as ACS takes 3 months + 1 more month for the applicant to complete additional stuffs.
> 
> I personally wouldn't go for any ACS up-gradation If I am in the same job unless specifically directed by DIAC or the State.. which wouldn't be a very logical anyway...
> 
> But I guess at thee end it really depends upon the applicant.


I partially agree. It might depend on the Case Officer or the State Governments. But waiting for the DIAC or States to respond on your ACS letter would take sometime, in current situation it is taking months to respond and by the time you get a new ACS letter if required, you might lose many opportunities like me.

The ceiling might reach or States might stop issuing the Invitations. Just like in my case.

I know it is a pain and may not seem like we need a new one, but it is worth getting a new ACS letter with all the experience for which you wish to claim points.


----------



## jayptl

Hi I got result below which is confusing plz clarify

Got the result a few mins ago ...Unfortunatey they didnt consider my whole experience..

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261324 (System Admin) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:

*
Your Bachelor Information Technology from ABC University Nov 2011has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing

Your Diploma Information Technology from XYZ University June 2010 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF diploma with a major in computing

Your Diploma Electronic Communication from XYZ University Nov 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing*

The following employment after *Novermber 2011* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261323 (System Admin) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 07/05 - 08/08 (3yrs 1mths)
Position: System Admin
Employer: ABC
Country: India

*My diploma Electronic considered as major degree than why they put skill date long long nov 2011..*


----------



## Vivek Shadilya

Last evening my status was Stage 4 -In progress
Today in the morning when I checked it Stage 4 -*Case Finalized*

I guess I need to wait for another couple of days for the result ?


----------



## mini2ran

Vivek Shadilya said:


> Last evening my status was Stage 4 -In progress
> Today in the morning when I checked it Stage 4 -*Case Finalized*
> 
> I guess I need to wait for another couple of days for the result ?


Vivek,

When did you apply? when did it moved to stage-4?


----------



## Vivek Shadilya

mini2ran said:


> Vivek,
> 
> When did you apply? when did it moved to stage-4?


I applied on 11th of April 2013. It moved to stage 4, I guess, on April 15th.


----------



## Sunlight11

jayptl said:


> Hi I got result below which is confusing plz clarify
> 
> Got the result a few mins ago ...Unfortunatey they didnt consider my whole experience..
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261324 (System Admin) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
> 
> *
> Your Bachelor Information Technology from ABC University Nov 2011has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> 
> Your Diploma Information Technology from XYZ University June 2010 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF diploma with a major in computing
> 
> Your Diploma Electronic Communication from XYZ University Nov 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing*
> 
> The following employment after *Novermber 2011* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261323 (System Admin) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 07/05 - 08/08 (3yrs 1mths)
> Position: System Admin
> Employer: ABC
> Country: India
> 
> *My diploma Electronic considered as major degree than why they put skill date long long nov 2011..*


Well the best I can deduce from this assessment is that: As you got TWO Bachelors, DIAC will count work experience AFTER the RELEVANT Bachelor. which in your case completed on 2011 ... That's what ACS also wrote in their final thought. So unfortunately might be difficult to get 5 points for work experience ... However, CO has the liberty as well to issue points depending upon the previous Bachelor if he wants... !


----------



## cooluno

*Received ACS!*

Hi all,
I received my results today. 

Total experience lessened by 2 years, like others. Now to fill the EOI.

I had applied on 11-April.


----------



## Vivek Shadilya

cooluno said:


> Hi all,
> I received my results today.
> 
> Total experience lessened by 2 years, like others. Now to fill the EOI.
> 
> I had applied on 11-April.


Congratulations !!! :clap2:


----------



## jayptl

hi sunlight

wt shud I do now?? my case is different than others,, hardly few got 2 bachelors...

Should I mention whole experience in EOI?? :fingerscrossed:

I m thinking to take risk and gamble, let c
but still afraid to loose huge money..


----------



## Kavya9

Kavya9 said:


> I am also BTech - computer science 2003 year pass-out and have 10yrs of work exp in relevant field. Could you please let me know how many years will be deducted, is it 2yrs or 4yrs?


Can anyone please answer to this... Thanks in advance...


----------



## SunnyK

Kavya9 said:


> Can anyone please answer to this... Thanks in advance...


As per my understanding and based on multiple result outcomes in the forum.. I think around 2 yrs of experience will be reduced from the total experience... 

This is just my thought... !!


----------



## akshat13

Kavya9 said:


> Can anyone please answer to this... Thanks in advance...


If your Bachelor is matching their expectation for ICT Major (with more subjects linked to your applied category) then 2 Years otherwise 4 years.


----------



## akshat13

jayptl said:


> hi sunlight
> 
> wt shud I do now?? my case is different than others,, hardly few got 2 bachelors...
> 
> Should I mention whole experience in EOI?? :fingerscrossed:
> 
> I m thinking to take risk and gamble, let c
> but still afraid to loose huge money..


Hi Jayptl,

So finally much awaited result has come...:spit: I was waiting for your ACS result more than yourself...:clap2:

Being a senior expat you should take your decisions yourself...You are a role model for all aus aspirants like me in this thread..

I would suggest you file all your exp in EOI after first Bachelor degree. Take risk, money is secondary..that we can earn anytime...


----------



## Sunlight11

jayptl said:


> hi sunlight
> 
> wt shud I do now?? my case is different than others,, hardly few got 2 bachelors...
> 
> Should I mention whole experience in EOI?? :fingerscrossed:
> 
> I m thinking to take risk and gamble, let c
> but still afraid to loose huge money..


I understand its bit different ... But attempting to claim points may be risky and CO can always question you why you are trying to force an experience to SKILLED Level while ACS is saying the other thing ... And then he may just as well go with the ACS and refuse your case, may be if the CO is considerate, you may get the refund but all these is just speculation at this moment.

What I would've done is to launch another ACS assessment WITHOUT the last Bachelor Degree. But time is short I guess...

Think hard if its possible for you to go for another assessment as there's not much time left, else you've to take the risk, will be quite a big risk...


----------



## jayptl

Thnx sunlight and akshant

Well, as a senior member I searched a lot lot lot,, but still due to complex and uncertinity of DIAC its unclear about skill assessment outcome..

Sunlight, I cant omit my last degree, its mandatory mention bcoz its Aus degree to claim 5 points...

I m thinking to take risk.....to apply first 190 NSW,, if they approve,, then DIAC has less chance to refuse,,, after all its matter of $300..as a student of NSW I guess they may approve,, but still its big risk .. cant predict....

but still its unclear about DIAC about new ACS rules to mention in website.

Morever, I approached ACS and they told my application was considered under "Recent Graduate" so they put date once i finished Aus degree..

if I put general application"*skill assessment only* I might reduce skill date nov 2013 instead of nov 2011.. thats different


----------



## rvijay

Vivek Shadilya said:


> Last evening my status was Stage 4 -In progress
> Today in the morning when I checked it Stage 4 -*Case Finalized*
> 
> I guess I need to wait for another couple of days for the result ?


Check your inbox, the assessment letter should be in anytime soon.


----------



## roposh

*When will this waiting game end??*

Dear All,
Its been *13 week*s since I applied for skill assessment but still haven't heard anything from ACS. Stuck with Stage 4 since ages. I am getting tired of checking and refreshing my status page every now and then. Can't sleep, can't eat and can't focus on anything. 

Do you think I should write to them and inquire about my case or should I wait for couple of more days? 

I just hope that the result that I am going to get is worth the wait and pain. 

regards,
Roposh


----------



## PNP Aspirant

PNP Aspirant said:


> Hi Talha,
> 
> First of all congrats on receiving positive ACS skill assessment, even I have applied for the same ANZSCO code. I am just trying to understand how much deduction of experience I will receive. Could you please compare and evaluate my profile with yours and provide with a possible outcome.
> 
> I have completed BTech IT - 2008
> 
> Since 2008 Jun to Aug 2009 - worked as Technical Support Office : 1.2 Yrs Exp
> 
> [ Note: here I didnt provide any reference letter or statutory declaration regarding my employment, rather just provided Offer Letter and Re-leaving letter as employment proof ]
> 
> Since Aug 2009 to Till Date - Working in Software Testing : 3.9 yrs of Exp
> 
> [ Note: In this duration I have changed three companies and got respective designation "Solution Engineer", "System Development Specialist" and "Senior Software Engineer", however my job role purely indicates Software Automation Testing. I have submitted reference letter and statutory declaration for the same along with offer letter and re-leaving letter]
> 
> So totally I have 5.1 Yrs of IT exp with 3.11 Yrs of Software Testing Exp. By looking at the profile if you could analyze the outcome, it will be really helpful.
> 
> Thanks
> PNP


Hi Talha,

Can you please let me know about your thoughts on this, or if any one else can help ?

Thanks
PNP


----------



## Vivek Shadilya

roposh said:


> Dear All,
> Its been *13 week*s since I applied for skill assessment but still haven't heard anything from ACS. Stuck with Stage 4 since ages. I am getting tired of checking and refreshing my status page every now and then. Can't sleep, can't eat and can't focus on anything.
> 
> Do you think I should write to them and inquire about my case or should I wait for couple of more days?
> 
> I just hope that the result that I am going to get is worth the wait and pain.
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


Can u check what is the current status . Stage 4 : With Asseson/In progress/Case finalized ?

I applied on 11th April , my status currently shows case finalized...so in couple of days you would also get it ....:fingerscrossed: Good luck !!


----------



## roposh

Vivek Shadilya said:


> Can u check what is the current status . Stage 4 : With Asseson/In progress/Case finalized ?
> 
> I applied on 11th April , my status currently shows case finalized...so in couple of days you would also get it ....:fingerscrossed: Good luck !!


Hello Vivek!
My status is still 'With Assessor'. I applied on 15th April and it moved to stage 4 (with assessor) on 17/18th April. Its been this since last 12 weeks.

Hope this long wait ends sooooooooooon.


----------



## akshat13

roposh said:


> Hello Vivek!
> My status is still 'With Assessor'. I applied on 15th April and it moved to stage 4 (with assessor) on 17/18th April. Its been this since last 12 weeks.
> 
> Hope this long wait ends sooooooooooon.


Hi Roposh,

how you are arriving at 13 weeks? Your 13 weeks will start from the day your application moved to Stage 4.

You will be getting your result surely by next week in between Wednesday to Friday..
Dont worry!!!

Only thing what we need to pray is for good assessment. 
Me too waiting for my result but i applied on 25 April.


----------



## roposh

akshat13 said:


> Hi Roposh,
> 
> how you are arriving at 13 weeks? Your 13 weeks will start from the day your application moved to Stage 4.
> 
> You will be getting your result surely by next week in between Wednesday to Friday..
> Dont worry!!!
> 
> Only thing what we need to pray is for good assessment.
> Me too waiting for my result but i applied on 25 April.


Hi Akshat,
The ACS given timeline of 8-12 weeks is from the date when application is lodged or the date which appears on your status page. So if I calculate from that date which is 15th April, I am already gone past half of my 13th week. However, if I consider the date when my application moved to stage 4 then my 12 weeks end today and tommorrow is my 13th week.

But you are right that the most importnt thing is to get the +ve assessment even if it takes a few more days.


----------



## shyam

jayptl said:


> Hi I got result below which is confusing plz clarify
> 
> Got the result a few mins ago ...Unfortunatey they didnt consider my whole experience..
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261324 (System Admin) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
> 
> *
> Your Bachelor Information Technology from ABC University Nov 2011has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> 
> Your Diploma Information Technology from XYZ University June 2010 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF diploma with a major in computing
> 
> Your Diploma Electronic Communication from XYZ University Nov 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing*
> 
> The following employment after *Novermber 2011* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261323 (System Admin) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 07/05 - 08/08 (3yrs 1mths)
> Position: System Admin
> Employer: ABC
> Country: India
> 
> *My diploma Electronic considered as major degree than why they put skill date long long nov 2011..*


Hi,

I am confused.
Why did you apply for "Recent Graduate" ? Dont you have any experience after your Australian Masters?

I had my Australian Masters but the experience is reduced. I have applied under normal skill assessment application type.

We cant claim points for the experience if i get an assessment under "Recent Graduate" right?


----------



## sree3828

*RPL documentation Sample*



shadyrobin said:


> my email id: raj undrscr nitjam @ yahoo dot com
> 
> sorry for these staggered and partial posts


Hi ALL,

Im applying for Skill assessment through RPL could any of you send me sample documents.

Mail ID: [email protected]

Thanks in Advance.

Sreekanth


----------



## jayptl

no its nt like that

As u can see why dont they put deem date sklled date after 2 yr bcoz,, I already AQF master equavalent diploma in India in 2005...

but as per ACS guideline them exempt me diploma + 6 yr = 0 yr

I m really confused about this result... Haow they give result like this..

But I m gonna take gamble to lodge EOI and appling 190 NSW..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## inognito

akshat13 said:


> Hi Roposh,
> 
> how you are arriving at 13 weeks? Your 13 weeks will start from the day your application moved to Stage 4.
> 
> You will be getting your result surely by next week in between Wednesday to Friday..
> Dont worry!!!
> 
> Only thing what we need to pray is for good assessment.
> Me too waiting for my result but i applied on 25 April.


Hi Akshat 

Even i applied on 25 April. My consultants suggested to wait till 20 July.
Hoping for +ve response. 
Amit


----------



## Kavya9

Hi,

I am planning to apply as a Software engineer which comes under 189. My husband has done his assessment as network Analyst and got IELTS score of 6 in each section. Can i claim his 5 points in partner skills? He has to have 7 in each section for his profile and comes under 190.

Please advise.


----------



## shyam

Kavya9 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to apply as a Software engineer which comes under 189. My husband has done his assessment as network Analyst and got IELTS score of 6 in each section. Can i claim his 5 points in partner skills? He has to have 7 in each section for his profile and comes under 190.
> 
> Please advise.


I believe, your husband just need to have positive assessment. IELTS criteria no where mentioned to claim points on your spouse.

SO dont worry. If your husband has positive assessment and has IELTS competent 6 in all then it is more than enough to claim points.


----------



## Kavya9

shyam said:


> I believe, your husband just need to have positive assessment. IELTS criteria no where mentioned to claim points on your spouse.
> 
> SO dont worry. If your husband has positive assessment and has IELTS competent 6 in all then it is more than enough to claim points.


To claim the partner skills points we need to mention in EOI.. right?


----------



## Bokya

I had applied for ACS Skills assessment on 15th April 2013. I still haven't got the assessment so I have sent an email to ACS, below is their reply I received today. Seems that they are taking 3 months to assess an application not 8-12 week as they have stated on their web-site
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hello ACS,

I am an aspirant migrant for Australia. I have applied for ACS skills assessment on April 15th 2013.
It has been over 12 weeks since I have submitted my assessment however I have still not received any result. Can you let me know status of my assessment. Time is very important factor for me to receive maximum points for my age in skill select and hence request you to provide me my assessment results according to SLAs published on your website, 8-12 weeks.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
REPLY
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I can confirm that your application will be finalised this week or early next week.

Once the application is finalised the result letter will be sent via secure PDF to the nominated email address.

Please continue to use the online facility to track the status of your application.

Please let me know if you have any further questions.

Kind Regards
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Talha_

PNP Aspirant said:


> Hi Talha,
> 
> Can you please let me know about your thoughts on this, or if any one else can help ?
> 
> Thanks
> PNP


Hello PNP,

Thanks a lot for the kind words. I hope you get your desired results.

Based on the info I have gathered from this from and other sources, my analysis is as follows:

BTech IT - 2008: If the course duration was 4 years with IT major, then you should feel lucky to loose only a couple of years from the start of the job related to your job code i.e. 261314, else you might end up with the deduction of 4 years.

So out of your relevant 3.11 years, you might end up losing 2 in case of 4 years IT major, else 4 years deduction is likely unfortunately.

Thanks,
Talha


----------



## akshat13

inognito said:


> Hi Akshat
> 
> Even i applied on 25 April. My consultants suggested to wait till 20 July.
> Hoping for +ve response.
> Amit


Nice to hear that...


----------



## shyam

Kavya9 said:


> To claim the partner skills points we need to mention in EOI.. right?


Yes, you have your points only on what you have submitted in EOI.


----------



## shyam

jayptl said:


> no its nt like that
> 
> As u can see why dont they put deem date sklled date after 2 yr bcoz,, I already AQF master equavalent diploma in India in 2005...
> 
> but as per ACS guideline them exempt me diploma + 6 yr = 0 yr
> 
> I m really confused about this result... Haow they give result like this..
> 
> But I m gonna take gamble to lodge EOI and appling 190 NSW..:fingerscrossed:


I am still in dilemma in my case.

I have applied for NSW SS in last october but since my ACS had only 2 yrs on it NSW asked me to advice further on my case. 

I have applied for a new ACS and got a deduction of 2 yrs and now i do not meet NSW 3 yrs criteria though I have total over 4 yrs of experience.

Now, my question is should I submit the new ACS letter to them?

If I submit, any guess what would NSW do, not sure as I applied when I had 2 yrs valid experience and now total 4+ yrs of experience but only 2.5 yrs as skilled.

Will NSW wait or put my application on hold for another 6 months until i get 3 yrs of experience?

It would be extra 3 months wait(apart from 6 months) as ACS processing time and total would be a 9 months wait 

Does NSW issue Sponsorships every year?

I know a lot of questions


----------



## Englad69

Hi everyone

I received my assessment back from ACS and just want to confirm my suspicions.

By the text below does this mean i only have 2 year 6 months that i would be able to claim for DIAC. 

Which i think is too little for the 189 visa?

Any help would be appreciated 


*ACS Letter*
Your CCNP completed Oct 2012 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing

Your Bachelor of Science in Information Technology from XX Uni completed June 2003 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Degree with a major in computing

The following employment after November 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSC) Code.


Position 1 - 
Date 11/2006 - 05/2008 (1year 6 months)

Position 2
Date 05/2008 - 04-2013 (4 years 11 months)


----------



## rajeeve6600

Hi All,

I have applied for ACS on July 1st but until now, my status is in stage -2.

I heard from this forum that the status will be changed to stage -3 or stage -4 within 1-7 business days.

Do i need to contact ACS regarding this?


----------



## Chetu

shyam said:


> I am still in dilemma in my case.
> 
> I have applied for NSW SS in last october but since my ACS had only 2 yrs on it NSW asked me to advice further on my case.
> 
> I have applied for a new ACS and got a deduction of 2 yrs and now i do not meet NSW 3 yrs criteria though I have total over 4 yrs of experience.
> 
> Now, my question is should I submit the new ACS letter to them?
> 
> If I submit, any guess what would NSW do, not sure as I applied when I had 2 yrs valid experience and now total 4+ yrs of experience but only 2.5 yrs as skilled.
> 
> Will NSW wait or put my application on hold for another 6 months until i get 3 yrs of experience?
> 
> It would be extra 3 months wait(apart from 6 months) as ACS processing time and total would be a 9 months wait
> 
> Does NSW issue Sponsorships every year?
> 
> I know a lot of questions


Hi Shyam , 

Having read about your quandary there is one thought : Do states specify the min. no. of years needed be skilled or is it plain "relevant no. of years of experience" ? 

My speculation is that it will be the latter , if not , we are all quite in between a rock and a hard place , isn't it ? 

In anycase , I would verify this with the state if I were you . And let us know what you find out if you do ask them this. 


Thanks,
Chethan


----------



## Sunlight11

Englad69 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I received my assessment back from ACS and just want to confirm my suspicions.
> 
> By the text below does this mean i only have 2 year 6 months that i would be able to claim for DIAC.
> 
> Which i think is too little for the 189 visa?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated
> 
> 
> *ACS Letter*
> Your CCNP completed Oct 2012 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing
> 
> Your Bachelor of Science in Information Technology from XX Uni completed June 2003 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Degree with a major in computing
> 
> The following employment after November 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSC) Code.
> 
> 
> Position 1 -
> Date 11/2006 - 05/2008 (1year 6 months)
> 
> Position 2
> Date 05/2008 - 04-2013 (4 years 11 months)


Even though it is not official, But I guess It'll be 2.6 years only.


----------



## Sunlight11

rajeeve6600 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for ACS on July 1st but until now, my status is in stage -2.
> 
> I heard from this forum that the status will be changed to stage -3 or stage -4 within 1-7 business days.
> 
> Do i need to contact ACS regarding this?


You should immediately contact with ACS. It hardly takes more than 4 days to reach either Stage 3 or 4.


----------



## rajeeve6600

Sunlight11 said:


> You should immediately contact with ACS. It hardly takes more than 4 days to reach either Stage 3 or 4.


Thanks Sunlight...

I send them an e-mail and waiting for the response...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## richard.261981

richard.261981 said:


> Hi All, have been following this forum for sometime now and must say that it has been really informative. Was wondering if someone could help by letting me know what I could expect from ACS.
> - Applied for Skills Assessment - ICT Business Analyst on 30 April 2013
> - Progress to Stage 4 - With Assessor Next day itself. Since then (9th week now) there has been no update
> - BE - Computer Science - June 1998 to June 2002 (attested certificate provided)
> - Software Engineer - Sep 2002 to Apr 2004 (no evidence provided since I could not get a letter from the company. Its been so long back)
> - MBA - Information Technology - Apr 2004 to Apr 2005 (attested certificate & transcripts provided)
> - Consultant to Principal Consultant - Apr 2005 - Aug 2012 (evidence & role statement provided on company letter head)
> - Senior Manager - Aug 2012 - To Date (no evidence provided since i've just joined the company)
> - I have provided my complete CV that has all the above details to ACS as well
> 
> Look forward to someones response on possible outcome of my ACS assessment. Don't worry I will not hold anyone to it if the ACS assessment is different . . .


Anyone ... any prediction on possible outcome on my case...

Still waiting for the outcome from ACS...


----------



## FrederickP

rajeeve6600 said:


> Thanks Sunlight...
> 
> I send them an e-mail and waiting for the response...:fingerscrossed:


I applied on 08 Jul and just now received an email from ACS and it moves to Stage 4 "With Assessor".


----------



## SunnyK

Any new results today???


----------



## jimjimmer

still "with assessor" here...


----------



## shyam

Chetu said:


> Hi Shyam ,
> 
> Having read about your quandary there is one thought : Do states specify the min. no. of years needed be skilled or is it plain "relevant no. of years of experience" ?
> 
> My speculation is that it will be the latter , if not , we are all quite in between a rock and a hard place , isn't it ?
> 
> In anycase , I would verify this with the state if I were you . And let us know what you find out if you do ask them this.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Chethan


Thanks Chetu,

Thats a very valid point. But, I saw in many places NSW mentioning that we should meet the DIAC requirements on the experience. And in DIAC websites it is clearly mentioned that we need to have skilled employment to claim points.

However, on the NSW website this is what i have seen on the requirements.
*
have their skills assessed by the relevant assessing authority as suitable for their nominated occupation*
in 
Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

And the below 

*NSW only processes nomination applications for this visa. The specific visa requirements and 
visa application process is determined by the Department of Immigration and Citizenship 
(DIAC) . *
in 

http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/30717/FAQs-NSW-190-nomination-1.pdf

Not sure on my application future if go and ask them now.


----------



## rahu

shyam said:


> Thanks Chetu,
> 
> Thats a very valid point. But, I saw in many places NSW mentioning that we should meet the DIAC requirements on the experience. And in DIAC websites it is clearly mentioned that we need to have skilled employment to claim points.
> 
> However, on the NSW website this is what i have seen on the requirements.
> *
> have their skills assessed by the relevant assessing authority as suitable for their nominated occupation*
> in
> Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW
> 
> And the below
> 
> *NSW only processes nomination applications for this visa. The specific visa requirements and
> visa application process is determined by the Department of Immigration and Citizenship
> (DIAC) . *
> in
> 
> http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/30717/FAQs-NSW-190-nomination-1.pdf
> 
> Not sure on my application future if go and ask them now.


well, what i understood from all this could be summarized as bellow:

if you claim 5 points for 3 years and DIAC disagrees then your nomination is actually invalid so SS will not accept "unskilled" employment experience.
good news is NSW does not specify ANYTHING on minimum exp requirement. But if you claim points for exp that MUST be cleared by DIAC.


----------



## Sunlight11

richard.261981 said:


> Anyone ... any prediction on possible outcome on my case...
> 
> Still waiting for the outcome from ACS...


Hello,

Only the middle job, 2005-2012 will be counted by ACS since the other two lacks required documentation (Detailed duty statement)

As you applied as BA, your job role may suite appropriately.

However, if you've not provided Transcript for your Bachelor, they'll most probably soon email you for the transcript.

Your MBA in IT should suite well with your BA job .. thus they may only deduct initial two years out of your 2005 job.

However if they grade you on your Bachelor, which they really should not as your Highest Degree is MBA in IT (an assessable one) ... then they may deduct 4 years from your Middle job. As computer Science is more technical and suits best for rather Technical stuffs such as SE or Network ...!

Anyway hope for the best ...


----------



## chas0379

It has been more than 13 weeks, still in "With Assessor" state.


----------



## richard.261981

Sunlight11 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Only the middle job, 2005-2012 will be counted by ACS since the other two lacks required documentation (Detailed duty statement)
> 
> As you applied as BA, your job role may suite appropriately.
> 
> However, if you've not provided Transcript for your Bachelor, they'll most probably soon email you for the transcript.
> 
> Your MBA in IT should suite well with your BA job .. thus they may only deduct initial two years out of your 2005 job.
> 
> However if they grade you on your Bachelor, which they really should not as your Highest Degree is MBA in IT (an assessable one) ... then they may deduct 4 years from your Middle job. As computer Science is more technical and suits best for rather Technical stuffs such as SE or Network ...!
> 
> Anyway hope for the best ...


Thanks for the response. This is helpful. Another 19 days and it will be 3 months ...Hoping that the result does come in sooner than later 

So essentially would I be right to say thatI should I enter my experience on the Skillselect EOI as (assuming that they deduct 2 years from my experience post 2005):
- Software Engineer - Sep 2002 to Apr 2004 --- Not Relevant
- Consultant - Apr 2005 - Mar 2007 --- Not Relevant
- Principal Consultant - Apr 2007 - Aug 2012 ---- Relevant
- Senior Manager - Aug 2012 - To Date --- Relevant (even though ACS has not assessed but I have a letter from my current company that has role statements that align with BA)

Any thoughts are welcome....


----------



## shyam

rahu said:


> well, what i understood from all this could be summarized as bellow:
> 
> if you claim 5 points for 3 years and DIAC disagrees then your nomination is actually invalid so SS will not accept "unskilled" employment experience.
> good news is NSW does not specify ANYTHING on minimum exp requirement. But if you claim points for exp that MUST be cleared by DIAC.


Thanks Rahu.

Yeah, that seems correct to me as well.

Even if we get SS from NSW, DIAC may simply reject since I would not have 3 years skilled experience and that again means I do not have 5 points against this. With the new ACS letter I have only 50 points. So again I do not meet NSW criteria to have 55 points before applying for the NSW nomination.

I have my NSW SS application on hold that i applied when i had valid ACS but with 2 years of experience.

What should i respond to them now?


----------



## Sunlight11

richard.261981 said:


> Thanks for the response. This is helpful. Another 19 days and it will be 3 months ...Hoping that the result does come in sooner than later
> 
> So essentially would I be right to say thatI should I enter my experience on the Skillselect EOI as (assuming that they deduct 2 years from my experience post 2005):
> - Software Engineer - Sep 2002 to Apr 2004 --- Not Relevant
> - Consultant - Apr 2005 - Mar 2007 --- Not Relevant
> - Principal Consultant - Apr 2007 - Aug 2012 ---- Relevant
> - Senior Manager - Aug 2012 - To Date --- Relevant (even though ACS has not assessed but I have a letter from my current company that has role statements that align with BA)
> 
> Any thoughts are welcome....


You can keep your EOI ready that way, no harm... you can modify later on if required before submission.


----------



## rahu

shyam said:


> Thanks Rahu.
> 
> Yeah, that seems correct to me as well.
> 
> Even if we get SS from NSW, DIAC may simply reject since I would not have 3 years skilled experience and that again means I do not have 5 points against this. With the new ACS letter I have only 50 points. So again I do not meet NSW criteria to have 55 points before applying for the NSW nomination.
> 
> I have my NSW SS application on hold that i applied when i had valid ACS but with 2 years of experience.
> 
> What should i respond to them now?


You should explain about it to NSW first. since NSW asked you for a new assessment they expect a prompt response for you as well. your lack of response may convey a different meaning to them which would affect the decision. 

you have nothing to do with some stupid rule change right? so what else can actually you do? so better, ask SS team whether this assessment qualifies all their requirements. probably they will tell you about the deeming date and then you better tell them that you are just 6 months away to meet this criteria as well. since that would require another 9 months waiting SS team will decide whether to hold you application or not. 
by this time if situations allow better sit for IELTS to increase your score. Nobody know wtf will ACS do in such cases later. so my real advice would be NOT to wait another 9 months. many things can change. so please give maximum effort in IELTS.


----------



## shyam

rahu said:


> You should explain about it to NSW first. since NSW asked you for a new assessment they expect a prompt response for you as well. your lack of response may convey a different meaning to them which would affect the decision.
> 
> you have nothing to do with some stupid rule change right? so what else can actually you do? so better, ask SS team whether this assessment qualifies all their requirements. probably they will tell you about the deeming date and then you better tell them that you are just 6 months away to meet this criteria as well. since that would require another 9 months waiting SS team will decide whether to hold you application or not.
> by this time if situations allow better sit for IELTS to increase your score. Nobody know wtf will ACS do in such cases later. so my real advice would be NOT to wait another 9 months. many things can change. so please give maximum effort in IELTS.


Thanks Rahu.
Yes, I should be providing them the update on the ACS. Will do.

I have started my IELTS preparation already. Hope at least that works out.
You are correct never know what ACS or DIAC would play in future with the applicants. 

Thanks heaps!!!


----------



## rahu

richard.261981 said:


> Thanks for the response. This is helpful. Another 19 days and it will be 3 months ...Hoping that the result does come in sooner than later
> 
> So essentially would I be right to say thatI should I enter my experience on the Skillselect EOI as (assuming that they deduct 2 years from my experience post 2005):
> - Software Engineer - Sep 2002 to Apr 2004 --- Not Relevant
> - Consultant - Apr 2005 - Mar 2007 --- Not Relevant
> - Principal Consultant - Apr 2007 - Aug 2012 ---- Relevant
> - Senior Manager - Aug 2012 - To Date --- Relevant (even though ACS has not assessed but I have a letter from my current company that has role statements that align with BA)
> 
> Any thoughts are welcome....


surely you can modify your details later. but one word of caution:

suppose you claim 60 points on XXX DATE and you assessment is done on YYY date.

now YYY > XXX. in EOI pull you enter as a 60pointer before your skills are even assessed. this will create problem if you are called for VISA.


----------



## rajeeve6600

rajeeve6600 said:


> Thanks Sunlight...
> 
> I send them an e-mail and waiting for the response...:fingerscrossed:


Got the reply from ACS :

Thank you for your email.

There is no set timeframe of how long an application will remain on a particular status.

All applications are finalised as soon as possible however processing can take up to 12 weeks.

Once the application is finalised the result letter will be sent via secure PDF to the nominated email address.

Please continue to use the online facility to track the status of your application.

Please let me know if you have any further questions...


----------



## richard.261981

rahu said:


> surely you can modify your details later. but one word of caution:
> 
> suppose you claim 60 points on XXX DATE and you assessment is done on YYY date.
> 
> now YYY > XXX. in EOI pull you enter as a 60pointer before your skills are even assessed. this will create problem if you are called for VISA.


Thanks for all the responses.....

I'm not submitting the EOI just yet since I have not got ACS assessment decision. Just want to keep everything ready on the EOI and as soon as I get the ACS results, I will update it and click the submit button. My question on my previous post was to check if I can use "relevant"against experience after the period that ACS has given positive (line 4 below:
- Software Engineer - Sep 2002 to Apr 2004 --- Not Relevant
- Consultant - Apr 2005 - Mar 2007 --- Not Relevant
- Principal Consultant - Apr 2007 - Aug 2012 ---- Relevant
- Senior Manager - Aug 2012 - To Date --- Relevant (even though ACS has not assessed but I have a letter from my current company that has role statements that align with BA)


----------



## seny005

Hi Friends,

I got my ACS skills assessment results yesterday, updated the details in the tracker sheet.

They have deducted 4 years, since my subjects in my degree ( B, sc - Comp sci) are not relevant to applied ANZCO code(263111).

Thanks to the Forum , which allowed me to prepare myself to anticipate similar result.


----------



## FrederickP

For those who has gotten ACS results:

Do you receive any emails notification from ACS when it change from Stage 4 (with assessor) to other stage? It is no fun to check on ACS web site so regularly.


----------



## amiarm

FrederickP said:


> For those who has gotten ACS results:
> 
> Do you receive any emails notification from ACS when it change from Stage 4 (with assessor) to other stage? It is no fun to check on ACS web site so regularly.


No emails from ACS for status change. ACS send only one email once your case finalised.


----------



## amiarm

My brother received his ACS today with below details.

The following employment after *January 2007 *is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 01/05 - 10/06 (1yrs 9mths)
Position: Software Engineer Trainee
Employer: ABC
Country: INDIA

Dates: 10/06 - 03/07 (0yrs 5mths)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: ABC
Country: INDIA

Dates: 03/07 - 11/08 (1yrs 8mths)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: ABC
Country: INDIA

Dates: 11/08 - 01/11 (2yrs 2mths)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: ABC
Country: INDIA

Dates: 01/11 - 09/11 (0yrs 8mths)
Position: Sales Consultant
Employer: ABC
Country: INDIA

Dates: 09/11 - 04/13 (1yrs 7mths)
Position: Solution Consultant-Technology
Employer: ABC
Country: INDIA

Can he claim Software Engineer experience points for last two jobs for which his position is different however ACS has considered it relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer)?

I think yes he can and that makes him eligible to claim 5 points. Any thoughts?


----------



## mini2ran

amiarm said:


> My brother received his ACS today with below details.
> 
> The following employment after *January 2007 *is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 01/05 - 10/06 (1yrs 9mths)
> Position: Software Engineer Trainee
> Employer: ABC
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 10/06 - 03/07 (0yrs 5mths)
> Position: Software Engineer
> Employer: ABC
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 03/07 - 11/08 (1yrs 8mths)
> Position: Software Engineer
> Employer: ABC
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 11/08 - 01/11 (2yrs 2mths)
> Position: Software Engineer
> Employer: ABC
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 01/11 - 09/11 (0yrs 8mths)
> Position: Sales Consultant
> Employer: ABC
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 09/11 - 04/13 (1yrs 7mths)
> Position: Solution Consultant-Technology
> Employer: ABC
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Can he claim Software Engineer experience points for last two jobs for which his position is different however ACS has considered it relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer)?
> 
> I think yes he can and that makes him eligible to claim 5 points. Any thoughts?


when did your brother applied? when it moved to stage-4?


----------



## amiarm

mini2ran said:


> when did your brother applied? when it moved to stage-4?


Applied 17-April moved to stage 4 in 3 days and yesterday moved to in progress.

Got the result today.


----------



## ind2oz

*Assessment recieved*

Indeed it was great feeling by viewing my assessment that was shared by ACS team today. It was an expected outcome. Though my 6 years ( RPL application) of experience was assessed to meet the criteria and left with 2 years to claim points which would fetch me 0 points, with IELTS score I have 55 points in my bucket. Applied for state nomination of NSW which takes me to next phase of waiting period.

I always wanted to thank you all, who helped me to sustain my determination for such a long period and of course how can I forget such a valuable information you have shared. I wish similar success is on its way for each and every one on this forum.


----------



## SunnyK

If you dont mind, could you please post ACS message.. I am curious to know the details as I too applied through RPL.. and awaiting for the result...


----------



## roposh

amiarm said:


> Applied 17-April moved to stage 4 in 3 days and yesterday moved to in progress.
> 
> Got the result today.


You applied on 17th April and got your result. I applied on April 15th and my status is still 'with assessor'. I can't understand what ACS is upto.


----------



## Sunlight11

roposh said:


> You applied on 17th April and got your result. I applied on April 15th and my status is still 'with assessor'. I can't understand what ACS is upto.


If you do not see any movement by Saturday ... email them on Sunday evening , urgently asking what's going on even after 3 months ... !


----------



## rumel36

*ACS Reassessment*

Hello,

Is there anyone who have applied for the reassessment? Its urgent..


Regards
rumel


----------



## mini2ran

Any results today? 

Applied for Spouse on 20th April. 12weeks are over by today...Still no movement... any clue from anyone what is the current timeframe of processing?

Is it advisable to call ACS and check with them?

TIA


----------



## roposh

Today I sent an email to ACS asking them about the status of my application. Below is the response, recieved from ACS.

"Dear ___,

Thank you for your email.

I can confirm that the application will be finalised next week.

Once the application is finalised the result letter will be sent via secure PDF to the nominated email address.

Please continue to use the online facility to track the status of your application.

Please let me know if you have any further questions.

Kind Regards "

Now lets see when I get the result.


----------



## Sunlight11

rumel36 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is there anyone who have applied for the reassessment? Its urgent..
> 
> 
> Regards
> rumel


Why you r going for reassessment ? Have u got Negative outcome or you want to include more docs ?


----------



## shyam

Vivek,

I could see from the tracker sheet that you ACS results today and it seems like only 5 months have been reduced.

Can you please update your detail here.

Tracker:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc&usp=sharing


----------



## shyam

rahu said:


> You should explain about it to NSW first. since NSW asked you for a new assessment they expect a prompt response for you as well. your lack of response may convey a different meaning to them which would affect the decision.
> 
> you have nothing to do with some stupid rule change right? so what else can actually you do? so better, ask SS team whether this assessment qualifies all their requirements. probably they will tell you about the deeming date and then you better tell them that you are just 6 months away to meet this criteria as well. since that would require another 9 months waiting SS team will decide whether to hold you application or not.
> by this time if situations allow better sit for IELTS to increase your score. Nobody know wtf will ACS do in such cases later. so my real advice would be NOT to wait another 9 months. many things can change. so please give maximum effort in IELTS.


Rahu,

Despite of all these confusions, I got my NSW SS. I am yet to get details from my agent how this happened.

I have applied my EOI last year July and with the NSW SS i got the invitation too. But now confused how to proceed further with the new ACS.

I have learnt from one of the expat member that re-validation of the old ACS still yields the same deducted experience letter.

So I am confused on how to proceed with my EOI or the invitation. I am yet to get clarification from my agent.


----------



## shyam

roposh said:


> You applied on 17th April and got your result. I applied on April 15th and my status is still 'with assessor'. I can't understand what ACS is upto.


Hi roposh,

I could not see you on tracker.

Have you submitted any additional documents? If yes then you should count from that date when the ACS received your new documents.

Tracker:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc&usp=sharing


----------



## Vivek Shadilya

shyam said:


> Vivek,
> 
> I could see from the tracker sheet that you ACS results today and it seems like only 5 months have been reduced.
> 
> Can you please update your detail here.
> 
> Tracker:
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc&usp=sharing


Hello Shyam, 
Not sure if its meant for me. My ACS result is currently in stage 4 case finalized state but have not received result yet. When inquired they said it would take 3 to 4 working days which is strange for me . I have not updated sheet may be someone by mistake did it.


----------



## rumel36

Sunlight11 said:


> Why you r going for reassessment ? Have u got Negative outcome or you want to include more docs ?


Hi Sun,

Actually, I have got +ve assessment last year with 4 years of experience. This assessment valid till 2014. I just want to add 1 more year to claim points for 5 years.
But unfortunately, acs has changed their assessment letter format to comply deeming date. I am now confused what should I do do now? I want to apply for SS. I dont find enough reliable source for the reassessment result or to claim 5 years points.


----------



## rumel36

shyam said:


> Rahu,
> 
> Despite of all these confusions, I got my NSW SS. I am yet to get details from my agent how this happened.
> 
> I have applied my EOI last year July and with the NSW SS i got the invitation too. But now confused how to proceed further with the new ACS.
> 
> I have learnt from one of the expat member that re-validation of the old ACS still yields the same deducted experience letter.
> 
> So I am confused on how to proceed with my EOI or the invitation. I am yet to get clarification from my agent.


Hi Rahu,

I have same confusion regarding this. 

My skill assessed last year with 4 years exp and it is valid for 2014... But now I am afraid to claim 5 years and apply to NSW for SS. I dont understand what should I do now..I already applied for the reassessment..If they deduct my exp from the old assessment then all of my try will be in vain and worthless..Really frustrated..


----------



## shyam

rumel36 said:


> Hi Rahu,
> 
> I have same confusion regarding this.
> 
> My skill assessed last year with 4 years exp and it is valid for 2014... But now I am afraid to claim 5 years and apply to NSW for SS. I dont understand what should I do now..I already applied for the reassessment..If they deduct my exp from the old assessment then all of my try will be in vain and worthless..Really frustrated..


Hi Rumel,

You should still be able to provide the State your old ACS that has 4 yrs and is valid till 2014.
You should be safe in doing that. Though ACS issues the new result letter that should be fine. Because the old one is still valid.


----------



## shyam

Vivek Shadilya said:


> Hello Shyam,
> Not sure if its meant for me. My ACS result is currently in stage 4 case finalized state but have not received result yet. When inquired they said it would take 3 to 4 working days which is strange for me . I have not updated sheet may be someone by mistake did it.


Hi Vivek shadilya,

Sorry for the confusion. I mean for the guy who updated the tracker with username Vivek. Thanks for the details.


----------



## rumel36

shyam said:


> Hi Rumel,
> 
> You should still be able to provide the State your old ACS that has 4 yrs and is valid till 2014.
> You should be safe in doing that. Though ACS issues the new result letter that should be fine. Because the old one is still valid.


Hello Shyam,

Yes. you're right. But problem is that I need to claim points for 5 years. otherwise, my total points are 50. If I get SS then it would be 60 with 5 years exp. 

I need to know can I claim 5 years with this old acs? I also applied for reassessment and now I am feeling that is it possible to use old acs instead of new one(because of exp deduction).

If there is possibility to use old assessment and can claim 5 years then I will apply immediately. I can't take any decision because it is not clear to claim 5years of experience. also it seems a huge risk of (3000+1500)AD. that's why I am confused and undecided.


----------



## shyam

rumel36 said:


> Hello Shyam,
> 
> Yes. you're right. But problem is that I need to claim points for 5 years. otherwise, my total points are 50. If I get SS then it would be 60 with 5 years exp.
> 
> I need to know can I claim 5 years with this old acs? I also applied for reassessment and now I am feeling that is it possible to use old acs instead of new one(because of exp deduction).
> 
> If there is possibility to use old assessment and can claim 5 years then I will apply immediately. I can't take any decision because it is not clear to claim 5years of experience. also it seems a huge risk of (3000+1500)AD. that's why I am confused and undecided.


Hi Rumel,

If you can get state sponsorship with 3 years of experience then you would be at 55 points. And you EOI will automatically count your score as 60 with your old ACS and based on the dates of your experience(however, this is if you had applied for EOI already, i.e before inception of new ACS letter format).

You only need to prove to Case office that you have 5 years by showing him the payslips and other relevant experience documents. That should do.

One thing would be unfortunate and that would be if you are going to submit an EOI now. As you will have to enter the new dates according to new ACS letter.


----------



## rumel36

shyam said:


> Hi Rumel,
> 
> If you can get state sponsorship with 3 years of experience then you would be at 55 points. And you EOI will automatically count your score as 60 with your old ACS and based on the dates of your experience(however, this is if you had applied for EOI already, i.e before inception of new ACS letter format).
> 
> You only need to prove to Case office that you have 5 years by showing him the payslips and other relevant experience documents. That should do.
> 
> One thing would be unfortunate and that would be if you are going to submit an EOI now. As you will have to enter the new dates according to new ACS letter.


Hello Shyam,

My 5 years of experience completed on March, 2013. I didn't submit EOI yet. 
As I already applied for reassessment, I am waiting for that. If they deduct the exp then I will go with Old assessment. I will put the date of old assessment in EOI. But problem is to claim 5 years point. Actually, I dont know is it possible to use old assessment instead of new one.

If DIAC dont count 5 years experience by claiming with payslip, employment letter then what can I do.

If DIAC reject my application for over claiming the points then everything will be lost. I am afraid regarding this.


----------



## rumel36

shyam said:


> Hi Rumel,
> 
> If you can get state sponsorship with 3 years of experience then you would be at 55 points. And you EOI will automatically count your score as 60 with your old ACS and based on the dates of your experience(however, this is if you had applied for EOI already, i.e before inception of new ACS letter format).
> 
> You only need to prove to Case office that you have 5 years by showing him the payslips and other relevant experience documents. That should do.
> 
> One thing would be unfortunate and that would be if you are going to submit an EOI now. As you will have to enter the new dates according to new ACS letter.


Hello Shyam,

My 5 years of experience completed on March, 2013. I didn't submit EOI yet. 
As I already applied for reassessment, I am waiting for that. If they deduct the exp then I will go with Old assessment. I will put the date of old assessment in EOI. But problem is to claim 5 years point. Actually, I dont know is it possible to use old assessment instead of new one.

How will it calculated 60 points when applying EOI? Because I need to put the ACS exp starting date and end date.

If DIAC dont count 5 years experience by claiming with payslip, employment letter then what can I do.

If DIAC reject my application for over claiming the points then everything will be lost. I am afraid regarding this.


----------



## sowmy

roposh said:


> Today I sent an email to ACS asking them about the status of my application. Below is the response, recieved from ACS.
> 
> "Dear ___,
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> I can confirm that the application will be finalised next week.
> 
> Once the application is finalised the result letter will be sent via secure PDF to the nominated email address.
> 
> Please continue to use the online facility to track the status of your application.
> 
> Please let me know if you have any further questions.
> 
> Kind Regards "
> 
> Now lets see when I get the result.




i dont know why they are taking so much of time now a days.... even me waiting for the ACS results... hope it will in the next week


----------



## symphony

Hello All, 

I have a couple of work reference's from my ex-manager and an ex-colleague on legal papers. 

Can somebody advise if these need to be verified from a notary as well? 

Can I just upload the color scan copies for acs assessment ? 

Thx


----------



## Chetu

Yes those need to be notarised as well . ACS expects those to be .


----------



## anw.jaff

symphony said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have a couple of work reference's from my ex-manager and an ex-colleague on legal papers.
> 
> Can somebody advise if these need to be verified from a notary as well?
> 
> Can I just upload the color scan copies for acs assessment ?
> 
> Thx


Notarize them as ACS does not accept them if they are not notarized


----------



## rumel36

Hi,

I have some confusion regarding the ACS assessment.

1) I got the +ve assessment with 4 years of experience in May, 2012 and It is calculated from my first job, March 2008. This assessment is valid till 2014.

Now my question is, Can I claim 5 years of experience with this assessment?
Because March, 2013. my experience has reached 5 years in the Same company.

2) If yes then how can I claim additional 1 year of experience(ACS assessment 4 years + 1 more year)?

3) If no then what should I do now?

4) I already applied for reassessment for adding 1 more year in experience in 27, April. Actually, I didn't know the new ACS rules when applied for reassessment.
So, if the assessment result shows in new format then it will deduct 2 years from my experience which will be invalidated their previous assessment.

My question is, Can I use old assessment after reassessment result comes out?
Because I need to claim points for 5 years experience.

5) If DIAC ask for the evidence for 5 years then how can I claim? If they dont agree with payslips, reference letter etc. then what should I do?

6) If DIAC dont give 5 years of experience then (3000+1500=4500)AD will be lost and visa will be banned for 3 years.

Dear Senior expats and experts I need your support badly. Please assist me what should I do and what shouldn't .


Regards
Rumel


----------



## jayptl

3 yr banned will apply for only those with criminal and illegal case.


----------



## shyam

rumel36 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have some confusion regarding the ACS assessment.
> 
> 1) I got the +ve assessment with 4 years of experience in May, 2012 and It is calculated from my first job, March 2008. This assessment is valid till 2014.
> 
> Now my question is, Can I claim 5 years of experience with this assessment?
> Because March, 2013. my experience has reached 5 years in the Same company.
> 
> 2) If yes then how can I claim additional 1 year of experience(ACS assessment 4 years + 1 more year)?
> 
> 3) If no then what should I do now?
> 
> 4) I already applied for reassessment for adding 1 more year in experience in 27, April. Actually, I didn't know the new ACS rules when applied for reassessment.
> So, if the assessment result shows in new format then it will deduct 2 years from my experience which will be invalidated their previous assessment.
> 
> My question is, Can I use old assessment after reassessment result comes out?
> Because I need to claim points for 5 years experience.
> 
> 5) If DIAC ask for the evidence for 5 years then how can I claim? If they dont agree with payslips, reference letter etc. then what should I do?
> 
> 6) If DIAC dont give 5 years of experience then (3000+1500=4500)AD will be lost and visa will be banned for 3 years.
> 
> 
> Dear Senior expats and experts I need your support badly. Please assist me what should I do and what shouldn't .
> 
> 
> Regards
> Rumel


Hi Rumel,

I have replied to you with my comments in bold.

1) I got the +ve assessment with 4 years of experience in May, 2012 and It is calculated from my first job, March 2008. This assessment is valid till 2014.

Now my question is, Can I claim 5 years of experience with this assessment?
Because March, 2013. my experience has reached 5 years in the Same company.
*Yes you can claim unless some one asks you for a new ACS and unless your old expires, there should not be any problem.
*

2) If yes then how can I claim additional 1 year of experience(ACS assessment 4 years + 1 more year)?
*First, I suggest you to apply state sponsorship with what you have. If you are able to get the State sponsorship and your old ACS is valid then you would need to get a new ACS. Just provide your employment proof(payslips, ofrm 16, etc) to Case Officer. That should do.*

3) If no then what should I do now?
*Even you get the new letter from ACS in new format, you should be good because both the letter would be valid. Use both to prove you have 5 years of experience. About skilled date on the letter, we can worry on that later. Do not waste much time. Submit your EOI and State sponsorship immediately.*

4) I already applied for reassessment for adding 1 more year in experience in 27, April. Actually, I didn't know the new ACS rules when applied for reassessment.
So, if the assessment result shows in new format then it will deduct 2 years from my experience which will be invalidated their previous assessment.

My question is, Can I use old assessment after reassessment result comes out?
Because I need to claim points for 5 years experience.
*Yes, as I said above*

5) If DIAC ask for the evidence for 5 years then how can I claim? If they dont agree with payslips, reference letter etc. then what should I do?
*DIAC may not ask you if you have old and new ACS valid. I believe both are valid, and new ACS format comes later when you did not had the old one or at least the old one is expired. So you need to hurry before the old one is no longer useful.*

6) If DIAC dont give 5 years of experience then (3000+1500=4500)AD will be lost and visa will be banned for 3 years.
*Forget about the money, use the time what you have wisely. *

Let me know if this helps.


----------



## rumel36

shyam said:


> Hi Rumel,
> 
> I have replied to you with my comments in bold.
> 
> 1) I got the +ve assessment with 4 years of experience in May, 2012 and It is calculated from my first job, March 2008. This assessment is valid till 2014.
> 
> Now my question is, Can I claim 5 years of experience with this assessment?
> Because March, 2013. my experience has reached 5 years in the Same company.
> *Yes you can claim unless some one asks you for a new ACS and unless your old expires, there should not be any problem.
> *
> 
> 2) If yes then how can I claim additional 1 year of experience(ACS assessment 4 years + 1 more year)?
> *First, I suggest you to apply state sponsorship with what you have. If you are able to get the State sponsorship and your old ACS is valid then you would need to get a new ACS. Just provide your employment proof(payslips, ofrm 16, etc) to Case Officer. That should do.*
> 
> 3) If no then what should I do now?
> *Even you get the new letter from ACS in new format, you should be good because both the letter would be valid. Use both to prove you have 5 years of experience. About skilled date on the letter, we can worry on that later. Do not waste much time. Submit your EOI and State sponsorship immediately.*
> 
> 4) I already applied for reassessment for adding 1 more year in experience in 27, April. Actually, I didn't know the new ACS rules when applied for reassessment.
> So, if the assessment result shows in new format then it will deduct 2 years from my experience which will be invalidated their previous assessment.
> 
> My question is, Can I use old assessment after reassessment result comes out?
> Because I need to claim points for 5 years experience.
> *Yes, as I said above*
> 
> 5) If DIAC ask for the evidence for 5 years then how can I claim? If they dont agree with payslips, reference letter etc. then what should I do?
> *DIAC may not ask you if you have old and new ACS valid. I believe both are valid, and new ACS format comes later when you did not had the old one or at least the old one is expired. So you need to hurry before the old one is no longer useful.*
> 
> 6) If DIAC dont give 5 years of experience then (3000+1500=4500)AD will be lost and visa will be banned for 3 years.
> *Forget about the money, use the time what you have wisely. *
> 
> Let me know if this helps.


Thanks Shyam for your informative reply..
Can you clear me what is in red colored of your answer?

Actually I am searching for reference but still dont get any appropriate reference.

in the post one expat explained in details:
Work experience/qualifications points question

I will do as early as possible InshAllah. 

I have a question not relevant to acs. Its relevant to passport. I just married but my spouse name not included in my passport. But I applied ACS and other things with this passport. Now, If I want to add her name in my passport I have to change the passport according to rules. So, how can I claim about my marital status? Should marriage certificate will work as proof of evidence or I must add her name in my passport?

please suggest


----------



## roposh

Today, finally my application status has changed to 'In Progress'. Looking forward to receiving the +ve assessment inshaAllah.


----------



## Vincentluf

roposh said:


> Today, finally my application status has changed to 'In Progress'. Looking forward to receiving the +ve assessment inshaAllah.


Congrats Roposh!, so ACS works on Sundays as well!!!


----------



## Talha_

roposh said:


> Today, finally my application status has changed to 'In Progress'. Looking forward to receiving the +ve assessment inshaAllah.


Best of luck


----------



## jimjimmer

Just checked - mines in progress too...fingers more firmly crossed now! Do you usually get the email the same day?


----------



## Talha_

jimjimmer said:


> Just checked - mines in progress too...fingers more firmly crossed now! Do you usually get the email the same day?


it will take you 2 more days, expect email by Tuesday Aussie day end.


----------



## jimjimmer

Great thanks


----------



## mini2ran

If you have applied via Agent then it will take 2days or even more to reach you.
If you applied personally, then usually the same day when the status changed to "Case Finalised".


----------



## shyam

rumel36 said:


> Thanks Shyam for your informative reply..
> Can you clear me what is in red colored of your answer?
> 
> Actually I am searching for reference but still dont get any appropriate reference.
> 
> in the post one expat explained in details:
> Work experience/qualifications points question
> 
> I will do as early as possible InshAllah.
> 
> I have a question not relevant to acs. Its relevant to passport. I just married but my spouse name not included in my passport. But I applied ACS and other things with this passport. Now, If I want to add her name in my passport I have to change the passport according to rules. So, how can I claim about my marital status? Should marriage certificate will work as proof of evidence or I must add her name in my passport?
> 
> please suggest


Hi Rumel,

I meant since you have your old one ACS still valid, first apply EOI based on that. The EOI should calculate your experience based on that. Later if DIAC asks then show the new one to prove that your complete years of experience is assessed. 
However, skilled experience comes later and when you did not had the first one valid.

Everything should be positive in your case, unless you have your old one valid.

Passport query- Not sure on this. But even you get a new passport you can update ACS department with the same so that they have your new passport in their records.

However, marriage certificate should be the solid proof of the relationship. See if you change your wife passport will help.

Suggest you to get a new passport and update ACS once you get.


----------



## rumel36

shyam said:


> Hi Rumel,
> 
> I meant since you have your old one ACS still valid, first apply EOI based on that. The EOI should calculate your experience based on that. Later if DIAC asks then show the new one to prove that your complete years of experience is assessed.
> However, skilled experience comes later and when you did not had the first one valid.
> 
> Everything should be positive in your case, unless you have your old one valid.
> 
> Passport query- Not sure on this. But even you get a new passport you can update ACS department with the same so that they have your new passport in their records.
> 
> However, marriage certificate should be the solid proof of the relationship. See if you change your wife passport will help.
> 
> Suggest you to get a new passport and update ACS once you get.



Hey Shyam,

Thanks for your reply which is slightly relieved me from frustration. 

Did you check the link what I have given in my previous post?

According to your suggestion if CO wants then I can show new assessment. But new assessment might have the deeming date( still dont know what will be the result) then what can I do?

Is there any possibility to exist current assessment and previous assessment at a time?

If I want to update passport then I have to apply again? 

Looking forward from your response...


----------



## OZIND

*Regarding re-assesment for subclass 189*

Hi All,

I have applied for software tester under the subclass 190 and waiting for invitation from vic state.....

Between, i thinking of applying under subclass 189 as software engineer with new ACS (i know the new ACS rule of -2 & -4).... i have IELTS of 7 in each band....

My question is if i apply for new ACS for subclass 189 .....will the old ACS which is already submitted for subclass 190 be invalidated........?

Since we never know what would be outcome of my subclass 190..and also software tester is removed from subclass 189........so would like to keep some back up option with 

Subclass 189 + software engineer ---- here even after deducting -4 years of exp from total of 7+..... i would end up with 70 points........and can apply for the 189 


The only waiting time is the ACS results.......:ranger:

Please advice ASAP.... time is lane:


----------



## OZIND

*New Assessment of ACS - Question Urgent !*

Hi All,

I have ACS assessment of last year as 'SOFTWARE TESTER' with 6 years considered.....


Scenario 1 - (Subclass 190) : Vic SS applied,with required points and exp considered as 6 years...under the software tester category


Scenario 2 - (Subclass 189) : Apply for new ACS under the 'SOFTWARE ENGINEER' with 7 years (added 1 yr as iam groing old )... in this scenario i would have -4 yrs deducted from my exp as per the current ACS rule......which is fine .....as i would be getting the 70 points to apply for Subclass 189

Question : With scenario 2 wherein , per say that i applyu for the new ACS under software engineer.... would the old ACS as 'Software Tester' be invalidated... and result in confusion or invalidating the already work in progress application for subclass 190......

Need advice on this please from experts so that. i can plan to apply for new ACS under the software engineer............waiting for some valuable inputs...:ranger:


----------



## shyam

rumel36 said:


> Hey Shyam,
> 
> Thanks for your reply which is slightly relieved me from frustration.
> 
> Did you check the link what I have given in my previous post?
> 
> According to your suggestion if CO wants then I can show new assessment. But new assessment might have the deeming date( still dont know what will be the result) then what can I do?
> 
> Is there any possibility to exist current assessment and previous assessment at a time?
> 
> If I want to update passport then I have to apply again?
> 
> Looking forward from your response...


If CO may ask you to prove your experience. For this, if you are in the same job and role, just provide the reference letter, payslips, bank statements etc..
This should work in your case and if your ACS is valid at the time CO asks you for the above.

If he wants your additonal experience to be assessed then you can just go with the new one as a proof. There might be very less chances for the CO to consider the "Skilled Date" mentioned on the new ACS letter.

Yes, I read the posts in the link. It is clear that only the skilled experience what ACS has mentioned after the date can be used for claiming the points.

But, your case could be different as you still have the old one valid. Act immediately before your old one is no more valid.

Tatkal process of Passport should yield you the new one in 7-10 days.


----------



## roposh

Dear All,
I am pleased to inform that I have recived my ACS result just a few minutes back. I am unable to copy from the PDF file so providing the summary of the result myself.

My M.Sc in IT has been assessed as comparable to AQF bachelor degree and total of 2 yeras have been deducted from my overall experience of around 7 years. So all in all its a very good result for me as I can claim 60 points in the EOI. Infact just submitted my EOI for 189.

Thank you all for your help and guidance and good luck to all those who are expetcing their results soon.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## shyam

Hi All,

I could see the updates on the skill select website clearly mentioning on the skilled date and on claiming points on your work experience.

To receive these points, you must have worked at least 20 hours of paid work per week and in your nominated skilled occupation, or a closely related occupation. This applies to employment in and/or outside Australia.

The relevant authority that assessed your skills may also provide an opinion on your skilled employment experience. *The department will consider this opinion when awarding points.*

It clearly mentioned that we need to have the required skilled experience at the time of invitation.


----------



## rumel36

shyam said:


> If CO may ask you to prove your experience. For this, if you are in the same job and role, just provide the reference letter, payslips, bank statements etc..
> This should work in your case and if your ACS is valid at the time CO asks you for the above.
> 
> If he wants your additonal experience to be assessed then you can just go with the new one as a proof. There might be very less chances for the CO to consider the "Skilled Date" mentioned on the new ACS letter.
> 
> Yes, I read the posts in the link. It is clear that only the skilled experience what ACS has mentioned after the date can be used for claiming the points.
> 
> But, your case could be different as you still have the old one valid. Act immediately before your old one is no more valid.
> 
> Tatkal process of Passport should yield you the new one in 7-10 days.


Thanks..I will do InshAllah...

I just got a reply from ACS:

All skills assessment result letters will be issued with a date in which an applicant is deemed to have reached the appropriate skilled level for the nominated occupation. This is the date you meet the ACS requirements.



Your previous result letter will still be valid. However, your new ACS result letter for current application will include the skilled date in addition to any extra experience which you have included.



The format of the result letter cannot be changed for your application which is currently in process.


----------



## shyam

Hi All,

This might be a relief to many and helpful for others who are in confusion with the old and new ACS letters valid.(not sure if this applied to ones whose old ACS expired).

According to my agent, the old ACS letter in skill select will never expire. It is good to go with the old ACS assessment that considers our initial experience.

I suggest all to submit your EOI immediately if you have your old ACS valid. :clap2:


----------



## rumel36

shyam said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This might be a relief to many and helpful for others who are in confusion with the old and new ACS letters valid.(not sure if this applied to ones whose old ACS expired).
> 
> According to my agent, the old ACS letter in skill select will never expire. It is good to go with the old ACS assessment that considers our initial experience.
> 
> I suggest all to submit your EOI immediately if you have your old ACS valid. :clap2:


Its a good new... 

If we get the reference from DIAC that we can claim our experience with payslips, employment letter etc. then it would be great help us also...


----------



## Chetu

shyam said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I could see the updates on the skill select website clearly mentioning on the skilled date and on claiming points on your work experience.
> 
> To receive these points, you must have worked at least 20 hours of paid work per week and in your nominated skilled occupation, or a closely related occupation. This applies to employment in and/or outside Australia.
> 
> The relevant authority that assessed your skills may also provide an opinion on your skilled employment experience. *The department will consider this opinion when awarding points.*
> 
> It clearly mentioned that we need to have the required skilled experience at the time of invitation.


Shyam , 
This is not a new update , this is there since an year or so


----------



## shyam

Chetu said:


> Shyam ,
> This is not a new update , this is there since an year or so


Okay! sorry for that.
I am bit late to notice that.


----------



## TheEndGame

moved to "In Progress" today...


----------



## Vincentluf

TheEndGame said:


> moved to "In Progress" today...


all the best!


----------



## TheEndGame

Vincentluf said:


> all the best!


Thanks  , I am guessing yours is not too far :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jimjimmer

Results back today - they have assessed be as a systems analyst going back to October 2000 but my deemed skilled date is November 2012!! (which is when I did the first part of my MCITP so presumably they have based it on that). Ridiculous.

My agent is currently appealing the result, but has anyone applied for a Visa successfully ignoring the ACS interpretation of the skilled date and using their actual experience?? Im sure I read of someone doing this a few months ago but not sure if the rules have changed/been updated by DIAC.


----------



## rumel36

jimjimmer said:


> Results back today - they have assessed be as a systems analyst going back to October 2000 but my deemed skilled date is November 2012!! (which is when I did the first part of my MCITP so presumably they have based it on that). Ridiculous.
> 
> My agent is currently appealing the result, but has anyone applied for a Visa successfully ignoring the ACS interpretation of the skilled date and using their actual experience?? Im sure I read of someone doing this a few months ago but not sure if the rules have changed/been updated by DIAC.


I have heard also but they have met the DIAC experience at least after applying deeming date. But in your case after applying deeming date your experience is 1.5 year only. Also they applied by their own risk and depends on CO. 

So, its up to you whether you can the risk or not.


----------



## amiarm

My brother received his ACS last week with below details.

The following employment after January 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 01/05 - 10/06 (1yrs 9mths)
Position: Software Engineer Trainee
Employer: ABC
Country: INDIA

Dates: 10/06 - 03/07 (0yrs 5mths)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: ABC
Country: INDIA

Dates: 03/07 - 11/08 (1yrs 8mths)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: ABC
Country: INDIA

Dates: 11/08 - 01/11 (2yrs 2mths)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: ABC
Country: INDIA

Dates: 01/11 - 09/11 (0yrs 8mths)
Position: Sales Consultant
Employer: ABC
Country: INDIA

Dates: 09/11 - 04/13 (1yrs 7mths)
Position: Solution Consultant-Technology
Employer: ABC
Country: INDIA

Can he claim 10 points for five years experience considering last two jobs for which his position is different to SE but ACS has considered it relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer)?

Please suggest?


----------



## Vivek Shadilya

Hello All, 

I got my ACS result. I had applied on 11th of April 2013, using RPL.

As expected they deducted my 6 years of experience

Your skills have assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of ANZSCO code.

The following experience after June 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of ANZSCO code

Dates: 07/01 - 05/05 (3yrs 10mths)
Position: Sr. Software Engineer
Employer: ABC
Country: INDIA

Dates: 05/05 - 07/06 (1yrs 2mths)
Position: Software Design Engineer
Employer: DEF
Country: INDIA

Dates: 06/06 - 05/07 (0yrs 11mths)
Position: Lead Software Engineer
Employer: GHI
Country: INDIA

Dates: 05/07 - 04/11 (2yrs 11mths)
Position: Software Engineer Grade 9
Employer: JKL
Country: INDIA

Dates: 10/10 - 09/12 (1yrs 11mths)
Position: Systems/Software Engineer V
Employer: MNP
Country: INDIA

*Dates: 09/12 - 02/13 (0yrs 5mths)
Position: Principal Software Engineer
Employer: QRS
Country: INDIA* Current Job

The following employment has been assessed not suitable

Dates: 04/10 - 10/10 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Technical Architect-Product Development- not closely Related to the nominated ANZSCO
Employer: XYZ
Country: INDIA

Not sure but they did not mention anything about my education, I did B.Tech with non-comp sc. branch, can I still claim points for that ?


----------



## Deejay_TNT

jimjimmer said:


> Results back today - they have assessed be as a systems analyst going back to October 2000 but my deemed skilled date is November 2012!! (which is when I did the first part of my MCITP so presumably they have based it on that). Ridiculous.


Could you please provide additional information? Do you have relevant/irrelevant education? Did the assessor recommend you to reapply with RPL (they have it in their rules, if found beneficial - they are expected to send an email with an offer to pay additional $50AUD to reapply with RPL in such cases).

I suppose I may (or may not, depending on the assessor's decision) face the same outcome, so I'd like to follow on with your information. Thanks.


----------



## rumel36

amiarm said:


> My brother received his ACS last week with below details.
> 
> The following employment after January 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 01/05 - 10/06 (1yrs 9mths)
> Position: Software Engineer Trainee
> Employer: ABC
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 10/06 - 03/07 (0yrs 5mths)
> Position: Software Engineer
> Employer: ABC
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 03/07 - 11/08 (1yrs 8mths)
> Position: Software Engineer
> Employer: ABC
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 11/08 - 01/11 (2yrs 2mths)
> Position: Software Engineer
> Employer: ABC
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 01/11 - 09/11 (0yrs 8mths)
> Position: Sales Consultant
> Employer: ABC
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 09/11 - 04/13 (1yrs 7mths)
> Position: Solution Consultant-Technology
> Employer: ABC
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Can he claim 10 points for five years experience considering last two jobs for which his position is different to SE but ACS has considered it relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer)?
> 
> Please suggest?


Yes. He can claim. Because his designation can be changed according to his experience. As acs considered it relevant then there is no problem at all.


----------



## amiarm

rumel36 said:


> Yes. He can claim. Because his designation can be changed according to his experience. As acs considered it relevant then there is no problem at all.


Thanks a lot..


----------



## ind2oz

Vivek Shadilya said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I got my ACS result. I had applied on 11th of April 2013, using RPL.
> 
> As expected they deducted my 6 years of experience
> 
> Your skills have assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of ANZSCO code.
> 
> The following experience after June 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of ANZSCO code
> 
> Dates: 07/01 - 05/05 (3yrs 10mths)
> Position: Sr. Software Engineer
> Employer: ABC
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 05/05 - 07/06 (1yrs 2mths)
> Position: Software Design Engineer
> Employer: DEF
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 06/06 - 05/07 (0yrs 11mths)
> Position: Lead Software Engineer
> Employer: GHI
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 05/07 - 04/11 (2yrs 11mths)
> Position: Software Engineer Grade 9
> Employer: JKL
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 10/10 - 09/12 (1yrs 11mths)
> Position: Systems/Software Engineer V
> Employer: MNP
> Country: INDIA
> 
> *Dates: 09/12 - 02/13 (0yrs 5mths)
> Position: Principal Software Engineer
> Employer: QRS
> Country: INDIA* Current Job
> 
> The following employment has been assessed not suitable
> 
> Dates: 04/10 - 10/10 (0yrs 0mths)
> Position: Technical Architect-Product Development- not closely Related to the nominated ANZSCO
> Employer: XYZ
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Not sure but they did not mention anything about my education, I did B.Tech with non-comp sc. branch, can I still claim points for that ?


Vivek - That's how they issue the assessment letter for RPL cases, as the degree is not related to ICT hence they don't tend to mention it on the result letter.

But not to worry you can go ahead and file your Visa now since your skills are positively assessed, and DIAC shall assess your degree for points.


----------



## Vivek Shadilya

ind2oz said:


> Vivek - That's how they issue the assessment letter for RPL cases, as the degree is not related to ICT hence they don't tend to mention it on the result letter.
> 
> But not to worry you can go ahead and file your Visa now since your skills are positively assessed, and DIAC shall assess your degree for points.


Thanks. This help and relieves !!


----------



## TheEndGame

*Received ACS*

Guys ,

Got my ACS this morning, out of my 8.5 years of exp, i can claim 6.5 years, time to move my focus on SS now. Good luck to others who are waiting for ACS

Cheers


----------



## TheEndGame

TheEndGame said:


> Guys ,
> 
> Got my ACS this morning, out of my 8.5 years of exp, i can claim 6.5 years, time to move my focus on SS now. Good luck to others who are waiting for ACS
> 
> Cheers


And by the way i have updated the sheet


----------



## Bestrong

TheEndGame said:


> Guys ,
> 
> Got my ACS this morning, out of my 8.5 years of exp, i can claim 6.5 years, time to move my focus on SS now. Good luck to others who are waiting for ACS
> 
> Cheers


It means that they always subtract 2 years of experience when the qualifications being considered revalent? Do they base on the experience or base on the date of graduation?


----------



## TheEndGame

*Deduction*



Bestrong said:


> It means that they always subtract 2 years of experience when the qualifications being considered revalent? Do they base on the experience or base on the date of graduation?


they deduct 2 years if your qualification and job profile are aligned, else 4 years. And if qualification is not in there list, then they deduct 6 years.


----------



## Vincentluf

hello. any results today?


----------



## mini2ran

My Spouse application status moved to In progress... Hopefully by EOD should be getting the results.


----------



## Vincentluf

mini2ran said:


> My Spouse application status moved to In progress... Hopefully by EOD should be getting the results.


all the best!!!


----------



## mini2ran

Received Positive assessment.. Submitted EOI now the next journey starts..

Thanks all for all the support..


----------



## auspirant258

mini2ran said:


> Received Positive assessment.. Submitted EOI now the next journey starts..
> 
> Thanks all for all the support..


Dear mini2ran,

When did u apply for ur spouse?

Thanks!!


----------



## mini2ran

auspirant258 said:


> Dear mini2ran,
> 
> When did u apply for ur spouse?
> 
> Thanks!!


I applied on april 20th.. moved to stage 4 - 24th april..+ve assesment today - 17 july..

submitte EOI and got Invite for Vic SS as i already possess approval.


----------



## auspirant258

mini2ran said:


> I applied on april 20th.. moved to stage 4 - 24th april..+ve assesment today - 17 july..
> 
> submitte EOI and got Invite for Vic SS as i already possess approval.


Thanks for the reply!! But y shud u go for a separate EOI for your spouse?


----------



## mini2ran

I was waitng for spouse points to get 60 due to new acs rule...


----------



## Bokya

Hello Everyone,
I have got my ACS results today. I have been assessed with 2 years of deduction as expected. However exprience from one of my companies in UK was not assessed as suitable, Reason :- due to insufficient details.
I have provided Statutory declaration for the same. 
Strange thing is that I had provided similar Statutory declaration for my another company which was assessed as suitable.
I have written to ACS to correct this results.
Any further ideas what should I do next.
Even if I don't get this experience assessed its not stopping me from filing NSW SS and neither makes any difference to points now. However after October I will gain total 8 years of experience (10 - 2).
Does anyone know about appeal procedure and how much time it takes?


----------



## chas0379

My acs application submitted on 8th April, finally, moved to stage 4 "In Progress". share with you guys.


----------



## Tan2Aus

Hi All, 

My ACS was assessed +ve in March 2013 where there were no rules about reducing the work exp that are there now (April 2013). My whole experience ( 4.9 years) that time was considered by ACS and now i completed 5 years. So can i claim 10 points for the 5 experience ? 

Does the recent changes to ACS reducing work exp will be applicable for the current VISA applications ( When their ACS was assessed before Apr 2013)?

Please let me know if someone lodged the VISA with their earlier assessment and got had no problems. ?

I am waiting to file EOI for NSW SS but stuck on this one. I don't want to take any risks  


Thanks, 
Tan2Aus


----------



## preetipatel

Hi All,

Got +ve ACS result today. Had submitted for assessment on 17th April.
My ECE engineering degree is considered as comparable to an AQF degree with a major in computing. But deducted 4 years of experience.

Experience is considered till apr 2013. Since I am continuing in my current job, can I claim experience till date in EOI or it has to be till Apr only.

Next is IELTS. Had appeared once before but scored 6.5 in speaking and writing. Need to appear again to score higher.

Thanks.


----------



## engmero

*ICT Business Analyst*

I am going to apply for ICT Business Analyst, can you share what docs you had sent across pls???


----------



## shyam

Tan2Aus said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My ACS was assessed +ve in March 2013 where there were no rules about reducing the work exp that are there now (April 2013). My whole experience ( 4.9 years) that time was considered by ACS and now i completed 5 years. So can i claim 10 points for the 5 experience ?
> 
> Does the recent changes to ACS reducing work exp will be applicable for the current VISA applications ( When their ACS was assessed before Apr 2013)?
> 
> Please let me know if someone lodged the VISA with their earlier assessment and got had no problems. ?
> 
> I am waiting to file EOI for NSW SS but stuck on this one. I don't want to take any risks
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Tan2Aus


Tan2Aus,

What matters is the valid assessment. And that is very well exist in your case. The Visa application is processed based on the assessed document you have. So you should not have any problem in going ahead with your ACS.

You can go ahead and claim 10 points. Will not be a problem.


----------



## auspirant258

preetipatel said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got +ve ACS result today. Had submitted for assessment on 17th April.
> My ECE engineering degree is considered as comparable to an AQF degree with a major in computing. But deducted 4 years of experience.
> 
> Experience is considered till apr 2013. Since I am continuing in my current job, can I claim experience till date in EOI or it has to be till Apr only.
> 
> Next is IELTS. Had appeared once before but scored 6.5 in speaking and writing. Need to appear again to score higher.
> 
> Thanks.


preetipatel,

you will not be able to claim the years of experience after that, if you wish to do so, need to go through the ACS again.


----------



## preetipatel

As per my understanding if one is in the same job then the claim can be made upto the current date and in DIAC the latest payslip etc can be submitted as a proof of employment. Experts please confirm.


----------



## KrunalvPatel

they will consider ur experience till april only.. and u have to show ur current company offer letter and ur supervisor or HR contact detail.


----------



## anujmalhotra262

I belive, ACS letter till April will be considered but if a person is working in same company then, supporting docs like Salary slip , HR letter etc is sufficient to prove the latest experience till date.. 

Experts pls advise.


----------



## Sunlight11

preetipatel said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got +ve ACS result today. Had submitted for assessment on 17th April.
> My ECE engineering degree is considered as comparable to an AQF degree with a major in computing. But deducted 4 years of experience.
> 
> Experience is considered till apr 2013. Since I am continuing in my current job, can I claim experience till date in EOI or it has to be till Apr only.
> 
> Next is IELTS. Had appeared once before but scored 6.5 in speaking and writing. Need to appear again to score higher.
> 
> Thanks.


You can claim latest experience to DIAC using latest Payslips and Reference Letters.


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Reference letter again? One reference letter was subimiited for ACS, Same will do or one has to get a new one from Supervisor/Colleague.?


----------



## Sunlight11

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Reference letter again? One reference letter was subimiited for ACS, Same will do or one has to get a new one from Supervisor/Colleague.?


Well in Booklet 6 they wanted latest Reference Letters... So I guess its safer.


----------



## eva-aus1

mini2ran said:


> I was waitng for spouse points to get 60 due to new acs rule...


hi without 60 points we can submit for SS? I thought we need to file EOI first to apply for SS? it looks like u did apply for SS first and now lodging EOI ..can you explain how you did?for me I need SS and partner accessment for 60 points for EOI .. my plan was to go for partner acss first and hten go for SS .. but if can go for both toghether i can save some time .. 

Thanks,
Eva


----------



## sounddonor

eva-aus1 said:


> hi without 60 points we can submit for SS? I thought we need to file EOI first to apply for SS? it looks like u did apply for SS first and now lodging EOI ..can you explain how you did?for me I need SS and partner accessment for 60 points for EOI .. my plan was to go for partner acss first and hten go for SS .. but if can go for both toghether i can save some time ..
> 
> Thanks,
> Eva


you can ask for SS with 55 points .. then if u get SS , u ll gain another 5 points.. happy ending!


----------



## akshat13

*ACS Result*

Hi Mates,

I applied for my ACS on 25th April opting for 261112 (Sys Analyst).
I got my ACS assessment today just few minutes ago.

Here is the summary:-

My MCA completed in 2005 has been comparable to an AQF Master Degree with major in Computing.

My BTEC Higher National Diploma of Computing from Edexcel (UK) completed in April 2003 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Advanced Diploma with major in computing.

From 2008 Aug till date, i am working in the same company XYZ. So i mentioned my exp from Aug 2008 till Till Date.

So ACS reply for my exp is as under:-

The following employment after Aug 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261112 code.

In Short, ACS has deducted 2 years of my Exp. Which i was expecting. I will file EOI in October after i complete 3 years of exp to become eligible for 5 points.

I am very much delighted and satisfied with my result as there were so much uncertanity these days in ACS result.


:clap2:


----------



## rs100

Dear Experts,

one of my friend 13 year Exp(2001 to 2013) in 263111. but he completed his graduation(B-TECH) part time(2009-2012).

now the concern his whether we can claim 15 points for 8yrs + exp or not ?

& secondly for education whether he can claim 15 points or not ?

i have the doubt that ACS will consider his experience after his graduation. 

earlier he is a simple diploma holder (3yrs regular in computer science Engineering in 2001)

please advise..

rgds//


----------



## inognito

Hello All


I applied for skill assessment in ACS on 25 APR' 13.
Just got my result today : positive for 261313 code.

I have done B Tech.
Total 6.3 years of work ex at the time of application.
ACS considered my ex from Jan 2009 i.e. 4.3 years .

I have given ielts once. Got: L: 8 bands, R : 6.5 bands, W : 6.5 bands, S : 7 bands.

Now , i am in dilemma :
Should i wait till January 2014 to get my 7 years total work experience or should i give IELTS again for 7 bands each ???
After getting 7 bands my total score will be 60.
Aftre 7 years work ex: total will be 60 with NSW sponsorship.

Please comment.

Thanks
Amit


----------



## gsingh

akshat13 said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> I applied for my ACS on 25th April opting for 261112 (Sys Analyst).
> I got my ACS assessment today just few minutes ago.
> 
> Here is the summary:-
> 
> My MCA completed in 2005 has been comparable to an AQF Master Degree with major in Computing.
> 
> My BTEC Higher National Diploma of Computing from Edexcel (UK) completed in April 2003 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Advanced Diploma with major in computing.
> 
> From 2008 Aug till date, i am working in the same company XYZ. So i mentioned my exp from Aug 2008 till Till Date.
> 
> So ACS reply for my exp is as under:-
> 
> The following employment after Aug 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261112 code.
> 
> In Short, ACS has deducted 2 years of my Exp. Which i was expecting. I will file EOI in October after i complete 3 years of exp to become eligible for 5 points.
> 
> I am very much delighted and satisfied with my result as there were so much uncertanity these days in ACS result.
> 
> 
> :clap2:


Congratulations!!!!.


----------



## Mroks

inognito said:


> Hello All
> 
> 
> I applied for skill assessment in ACS on 25 APR' 13.
> Just got my result today : positive for 261313 code.
> 
> I have done B Tech.
> Total 6.3 years of work ex at the time of application.
> ACS considered my ex from Jan 2009 i.e. 4.3 years .
> 
> I have given ielts once. Got: L: 8 bands, R : 6.5 bands, W : 6.5 bands, S : 7 bands.
> 
> Now , i am in dilemma :
> Should i wait till January 2014 to get my 7 years total work experience or should i give IELTS again for 7 bands each ???
> After getting 7 bands my total score will be 60.
> Aftre 7 years work ex: total will be 60 with NSW sponsorship.
> 
> Please comment.
> 
> Thanks
> Amit


Carry out IELTS to make your process fast. Anyway there is nothing to lose as there is an alternative option to wait till Jan 2014. Nothing wrong in giving a sincere try for IELTS.


----------



## Bokya

Bokya said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I have got my ACS results today. I have been assessed with 2 years of deduction as expected. However exprience from one of my companies in UK was not assessed as suitable, Reason :- due to insufficient details.
> I have provided Statutory declaration for the same.
> Strange thing is that I had provided similar Statutory declaration for my another company which was assessed as suitable.
> I have written to ACS to correct this results.
> Any further ideas what should I do next.
> Even if I don't get this experience assessed its not stopping me from filing NSW SS and neither makes any difference to points now. However after October I will gain total 8 years of experience (10 - 2).
> Does anyone know about appeal procedure and how much time it takes?


Hello All,
As said above I had received incorrect assessment from ACS. Instead of filing an appeal I just wrote them specifically explaining the issue and they had made a mistake. I conveyed them that I had already given them all required documentation regarding my experience for which they had written insufficient details. Today morning I have received new assessment WIHTOUT ANY APPEAL. I am happy with this one. So I had updated my EIO and will be sending my docs to NSW on 20th

Thanks.


----------



## sathish#nsw

Hello Friends, 

I applied for EOI on july 7th 2013 and waiting for the invitation. 

Can anyone please help me with the below query?

I did my ACS 2 years back as developer programmer and it will expire on 28th September 2013. I want to know whether the ACS skill assessment should be valid at the time of invitation or at the time when CO gets allocated ? 
I worried because if the CO gets allocated after the expiry date will they ask to redo the ACS Skill assessment?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## eva-aus1

akshat13 said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> I applied for my ACS on 25th April opting for 261112 (Sys Analyst).
> I got my ACS assessment today just few minutes ago.
> 
> Here is the summary:-
> 
> My MCA completed in 2005 has been comparable to an AQF Master Degree with major in Computing.
> 
> My BTEC Higher National Diploma of Computing from Edexcel (UK) completed in April 2003 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Advanced Diploma with major in computing.
> 
> From 2008 Aug till date, i am working in the same company XYZ. So i mentioned my exp from Aug 2008 till Till Date.
> 
> So ACS reply for my exp is as under:-
> 
> The following employment after Aug 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261112 code.
> 
> In Short, ACS has deducted 2 years of my Exp. Which i was expecting. I will file EOI in October after i complete 3 years of exp to become eligible for 5 points.
> 
> I am very much delighted and satisfied with my result as there were so much uncertanity these days in ACS result.
> 
> 
> :clap2:



congrats I am awaiting results too  applied on APRL 26th no status change yet.. at what time ur status changed yesterday to IN progress again


----------



## Mroks

sathish#nsw said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I applied for EOI on july 7th 2013 and waiting for the invitation.
> 
> Can anyone please help me with the below query?
> 
> I did my ACS 2 years back as developer programmer and it will expire on 28th September 2013. I want to know whether the ACS skill assessment should be valid at the time of invitation or at the time when CO gets allocated ?
> I worried because if the CO gets allocated after the expiry date will they ask to redo the ACS Skill assessment?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


ACS has to be valid till the grant date.
During visa processing you can inform DIAC to process your application on priority due to approaching expiry date of ACS.
I hope you are aware that redoing ACS there will be exp deduction.
Below may help you 
http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0020/7319/Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf
http://acs.org.au/migration-skills-assessment/faqs/after-your-assessment/revalidation


----------



## cool_nax

Hello Friends,

Can anyone help me to understand the difference between CSOL and SOL. I couldn’t able to get much information about this in the website. Any help will be really appreciated.


----------



## Mroks

cool_nax said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Can anyone help me to understand the difference between CSOL and SOL. I couldn’t able to get much information about this in the website. Any help will be really appreciated.


If your occupation is on *SOL*,
1. You can apply for 189 visa with 60 points.
2. If you are having 55 points, you can apply for 190 visa after getting state nomination.

If your occupation is not on SOL, but present in *CSOL*
1. You cannot apply for 189 visa.
2. You should have min 55 points to get state nomination and apply for 190 visa.


----------



## cool_nax

Mroks said:


> If your occupation is on *SOL*,
> 1. You can apply for 189 visa with 60 points.
> 2. If you are having 55 points, you can apply for 190 visa after getting state nomination.
> 
> If your occupation is not on SOL, but present in *CSOL*
> 1. You cannot apply for 189 visa.
> 2. You should have min 55 points to get state nomination and apply for 190 visa.


Hi Mroks,

Thanks for the quick response.

The reason why I asked above question because of the ACS rule change I won’t get enough points so planning to go through 190 Visa. My current situation is like this ,50 point for myself and 5 point for my wife = 55 points , so if I get SS then can add 5 more point which will make my application eligible by meeting 60 points. 
But the real concern is that my NOC is there in SOL,CSOL as well as NSW list but my wife's NOC is not in the NSW list and there in CSOL list.
So my question is that for applying under 190 both mine and my wife's NOC should be there in the NSW List or only my NOC is sufficient in the NSW List and wife's in the CSOL list since I am the main applicant.


----------



## Mroks

cool_nax said:


> Hi Mroks,
> 
> Thanks for the quick response.
> 
> The reason why I asked above question because of the ACS rule change I won’t get enough points so planning to go through 190 Visa. My current situation is like this ,50 point for myself and 5 point for my wife = 55 points , so if I get SS then can add 5 more point which will make my application eligible by meeting 60 points.
> But the real concern is that my NOC is there in SOL,CSOL as well as NSW list but my wife's NOC is not in the NSW list and there in CSOL list.
> So my question is that for applying under 190 both mine and my wife's NOC should be there in the NSW List or only my NOC is sufficient in the NSW List and wife's in the CSOL list since I am the main applicant.


Both applicants nominated occupation has to be on CSOL or on SOL. Your wife's occupation is on CSOL, that's sufficient as you are on CSOL for 190 route.


----------



## Beluckypls

inognito said:


> Hello All
> 
> 
> I applied for skill assessment in ACS on 25 APR' 13.
> Just got my result today : positive for 261313 code.
> 
> I have done B Tech.
> Total 6.3 years of work ex at the time of application.
> ACS considered my ex from Jan 2009 i.e. 4.3 years .
> 
> I have given ielts once. Got: L: 8 bands, R : 6.5 bands, W : 6.5 bands, S : 7 bands.
> 
> Now , i am in dilemma :
> Should i wait till January 2014 to get my 7 years total work experience or should i give IELTS again for 7 bands each ???
> After getting 7 bands my total score will be 60.
> Aftre 7 years work ex: total will be 60 with NSW sponsorship.
> 
> Please comment.
> 
> Thanks
> Amit


My spouse applied on April 21 but still has not had result yet. Still have to wait and worry about it.


----------



## Sunlight11

akshat13 said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> I applied for my ACS on 25th April opting for 261112 (Sys Analyst).
> I got my ACS assessment today just few minutes ago.
> 
> Here is the summary:-
> 
> My MCA completed in 2005 has been comparable to an AQF Master Degree with major in Computing.
> 
> My BTEC Higher National Diploma of Computing from Edexcel (UK) completed in April 2003 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Advanced Diploma with major in computing.
> 
> From 2008 Aug till date, i am working in the same company XYZ. So i mentioned my exp from Aug 2008 till Till Date.
> 
> So ACS reply for my exp is as under:-
> 
> The following employment after Aug 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261112 code.
> 
> In Short, ACS has deducted 2 years of my Exp. Which i was expecting. I will file EOI in October after i complete 3 years of exp to become eligible for 5 points.
> 
> I am very much delighted and satisfied with my result as there were so much uncertanity these days in ACS result.
> 
> 
> :clap2:


Have you not assessed your Bachelor Degree? How much you plan to claim in your EOI for Education? As Case Officer may want both of your Degrees assessed.


----------



## Bokya

inognito said:


> Hello All
> 
> 
> I applied for skill assessment in ACS on 25 APR' 13.
> Just got my result today : positive for 261313 code.
> 
> I have done B Tech.
> Total 6.3 years of work ex at the time of application.
> ACS considered my ex from Jan 2009 i.e. 4.3 years .
> 
> I have given ielts once. Got: L: 8 bands, R : 6.5 bands, W : 6.5 bands, S : 7 bands.
> 
> Now , i am in dilemma :
> Should i wait till January 2014 to get my 7 years total work experience or should i give IELTS again for 7 bands each ???
> After getting 7 bands my total score will be 60.
> Aftre 7 years work ex: total will be 60 with NSW sponsorship.
> 
> Please comment.
> 
> Thanks
> Amit


Don't wait for next year. Total number of seats are already low this year and it appears that ceiling will reach early this year. IELTS is best option


----------



## Bokya

Migration Services 190 Team
NSW Trade and Investment

Street address:
Level 47, MLC Centre
19 Martin Place
Sydney NSW 2000
Australia

Mail address:
GPO Box 5477
Sydney NSW 2001
Australia

Can any one tell me which address should be used while posting the documents for NSW SS?


----------



## SunnyK

Any new results today?? Can someone post the link to ACS spreadsheet ???


----------



## mike alic

Bokya said:


> Migration Services 190 Team
> NSW Trade and Investment
> 
> Street address:
> Level 47, MLC Centre
> 19 Martin Place
> Sydney NSW 2000
> Australia
> 
> Mail address:
> GPO Box 5477
> Sydney NSW 2001
> Australia
> 
> Can any one tell me which address should be used while posting the documents for NSW SS?


you can use street address.


----------



## akshat13

Sunlight11 said:


> Have you not assessed your Bachelor Degree? How much you plan to claim in your EOI for Education? As Case Officer may want both of your Degrees assessed.


I did my Bachelor in Arts. I mentioned both my Bachelor(BA) and Masters (MCA) in ACS. But they have accessed my latest degree which was Masters. No comment from them for my Bachelor.

I will claim 15 points for my education. Moreover i am not worried for points. As i am easily fetching 70 points.

I need to wait until September for filing EOI to claim 5 points against 3 years exp.

30 for age.
15 for Edu.
5 for Exp
20 for IELTS.


----------



## eva-aus1

SunnyK said:


> Any new results today?? Can someone post the link to ACS spreadsheet ???


here is the link..

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc#gid=0


----------



## akshat13

eva-aus1 said:


> congrats I am awaiting results too  applied on APRL 26th no status change yet.. at what time ur status changed yesterday to IN progress again


Hi Eva,

Thanks and wish you luck for good ACS result.

Morning as usual around 9 am i checked my status it was showing "With Assessor" afterwards i saw ACS mail in my inbox at around 11 am with final result.

Hopefully you will get your result today.


----------



## Vivek Shadilya

rs100 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> one of my friend 13 year Exp(2001 to 2013) in 263111. but he completed his graduation(B-TECH) part time(2009-2012).
> 
> now the concern his whether we can claim 15 points for 8yrs + exp or not ?
> 
> & secondly for education whether he can claim 15 points or not ?
> 
> i have the doubt that ACS will consider his experience after his graduation.
> 
> earlier he is a simple diploma holder (3yrs regular in computer science Engineering in 2001)
> 
> please advise..
> 
> rgds//


I guess 6 yrs will be deducted from his exp.
2001-2013 is 12 years , how is he calculating 13 years ? 
Hence he may not be able to take 8 yrs 15 points, but definately 10 points.

Its just a guess...gud luck


----------



## Sunlight11

akshat13 said:


> I did my Bachelor in Arts. I mentioned both my Bachelor(BA) and Masters (MCA) in ACS. But they have accessed my latest degree which was Masters. No comment from them for my Bachelor.
> 
> I will claim 15 points for my education. Moreover i am not worried for points. As i am easily fetching 70 points.
> 
> I need to wait until September for filing EOI to claim 5 points against 3 years exp.
> 
> 30 for age.
> 15 for Edu.
> 5 for Exp
> 20 for IELTS.



It would've been safer to assess th BA by VETASSESS, anyways good luck.


----------



## eva-aus1

akshat13 said:


> Hi Eva,
> 
> Thanks and wish you luck for good ACS result.
> 
> Morning as usual around 9 am i checked my status it was showing "With Assessor" afterwards i saw ACS mail in my inbox at around 11 am with final result.
> 
> Hopefully you will get your result today.


oh okay ..thanks Akshat for reply. . yes I hope it will be out soon 

Eva.


----------



## ajay.lele83

Hi All,

I have applied for ACS on 11-May-2013 as Developer Programmer, can you please let me know when can i expect the result?

My Qualifications is as follows with 7 years of IT exp.

Diploma in Mech Engg
PG-MCA( Autonomous)


----------



## akshat13

ajay.lele83 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for ACS on 11-May-2013 as Developer Programmer, can you please let me know when can i expect the result?
> 
> My Qualifications is as follows with 7 years of IT exp.
> 
> Diploma in Mech Engg
> PG-MCA( Autonomous)


Hi Ajay,

13 weeks minimum from the date your application status moved to Stage 4.
This is the way ACS is operating currently.


----------



## ajay.lele83

Can you please tell with the given qualification my assessment will be successful?


----------



## Bokya

cool_nax said:


> Hi Mroks,
> 
> Thanks for the quick response.
> 
> The reason why I asked above question because of the ACS rule change I won’t get enough points so planning to go through 190 Visa. My current situation is like this ,50 point for myself and 5 point for my wife = 55 points , so if I get SS then can add 5 more point which will make my application eligible by meeting 60 points.
> But the real concern is that my NOC is there in SOL,CSOL as well as NSW list but my wife's NOC is not in the NSW list and there in CSOL list.
> So my question is that for applying under 190 both mine and my wife's NOC should be there in the NSW List or only my NOC is sufficient in the NSW List and wife's in the CSOL list since I am the main applicant.


Make sure that your wife's nomination code is same as yours otherwise you will not get 5 points for partner's skills.


----------



## Mroks

Bokya said:


> Make sure that your wife's nomination code is same as yours otherwise you will not get 5 points for partner's skills.


Both main applicant and spouse occupation code has be on SOL(for 189) or CSOL(for 190). Spouse occupation code can be different than main applicant's occupation code.

Go to Points tab, under Other Factors-->Partner Skills
Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa


----------



## Vincentluf

any results today?


----------



## cool_nax

akshat13 said:


> Hi Eva,
> 
> Thanks and wish you luck for good ACS result.
> 
> Morning as usual around 9 am i checked my status it was showing "With Assessor" afterwards i saw ACS mail in my inbox at around 11 am with final result.
> 
> Hopefully you will get your result today.


Hi Akshat13,

When did you applied for ACS? Did you updated the sharepoint document?..

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc#gid=0


----------



## Bokya

Mroks said:


> Both main applicant and spouse occupation code has be on SOL(for 189) or CSOL(for 190). Spouse occupation code can be different than main applicant's occupation code.
> 
> Go to Points tab, under Other Factors-->Partner Skills
> Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa


That's correct! Same nomination List not code


----------



## Bokya

Does any one know assessment authority/ link for Nomination Code Barrister - 271111 OR Solicitor - 271311?


----------



## Mroks

Bokya said:


> Does any one know assessment authority/ link for Nomination Code Barrister - 271111 OR Solicitor - 271311?


Check Skills assessment authority in below link
Solicitor - 271311


----------



## Bokya

Mroks said:


> Check Skills assessment authority in below link
> Solicitor - 271311


I checked both in this link but not found any useful info. Something like ACS.


----------



## Bokya

Is there only one form for NSW SS 190? Last year there were 3-4 forms listed for NSW SS.


----------



## Tan2Aus

Tan2Aus said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My ACS was assessed +ve in March 2013 where there were no rules about reducing the work exp that are there now (April 2013). My whole experience ( 4.9 years) that time was considered by ACS and now i completed 5 years. So can i claim 10 points for the 5 experience ?
> 
> Does the recent changes to ACS reducing work exp will be applicable for the current VISA applications ( When their ACS was assessed before Apr 2013)?
> 
> Please let me know if someone lodged the VISA with their earlier assessment and got had no problems. ?
> 
> I am waiting to file EOI for NSW SS but stuck on this one. I don't want to take any risks
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Tan2Aus



Hi, 

Anyone can help me on the above question ?

Regards,
Tan2Aus


----------



## Mroks

Tan2Aus said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone can help me on the above question ?
> 
> Regards,
> Tan2Aus


You can claim 10 points for 5 years experience as your ACS supports it till it's validity date.


----------



## SaiSundara

Hi,

i submitted to ACS for 261111 - ICT Business Analyst on 19-June-2013. When can i likely to expect my assessment result?

What's the current trend in ACS approval timeline?

Appreciate your response!

Thanks


----------



## Mroks

Sri Karthik said:


> Hi,
> 
> i submitted to ACS for 261111 - ICT Business Analyst on 19-June-2013. When can i likely to expect my assessment result?
> 
> What's the current trend in ACS approval timeline?
> 
> Appreciate your response!
> 
> Thanks


Currently ACS is taking around 3 months to give results.
It's highly unlikely that quota will remain for your occupation code by the time you get the ACS result. Most probably you may have to wait for next year.

Have a check whether your occupation fits for 2613 codes.


----------



## SaiSundara

Mroks said:


> Currently ACS is taking around 3 months to give results.
> It's highly unlikely that quota will remain for your occupation code by the time you get the ACS result. Most probably you may have to wait for next year.
> 
> Have a check whether your occupation fits for 2613 codes.


Hi Mroks

Since i've already filed to ACs under 261111 - ICT BA on 19/June/2013, do you think i can submit again under 2613, if it fits me?

Thanks


----------



## Mroks

Sri Karthik said:


> Hi Mroks
> 
> Since i've already filed to ACs under 261111 - ICT BA on 19/June/2013, do you think i can submit again under 2613, if it fits me?
> 
> Thanks


Below may help you
During your Application | Australian Computer Society


----------



## SaiSundara

Mroks said:


> Below may help you
> ["During your Application | Australian Computer Society"


Thanks for your quick response.

I went thro' the ACS link provided. My application is already in stage 4, so i dont think i have an option to change job code.

Not sure what my options are now :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mroks

Sri Karthik said:


> Thanks for your quick response.
> 
> I went thro' the ACS link provided. My application is already in stage 4, so i dont think i have an option to change job code.
> 
> Not sure what my options are now :fingerscrossed:


Can apply for review within 60 days after the ACS result.
Review & Appeal | Australian Computer Society
http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0020/7319/Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf

or

file a fresh new application for new occupation code


----------



## SaiSundara

Mroks said:


> Can apply for review within 60 days after the ACS result.
> 
> or
> 
> file a fresh new application for new occupation code



Thanks a lot for the information. I'll go thro this and make a suitable decision when i receive my ACS results.


----------



## Veronica

Sri Karthik said:


> Thanks a lot for the information. I'll go thro this and make a suitable decision when i receive my ACS results.


Please do not use text speak on the forum See rule 6

Thank you


----------



## mjamal14

1)In work Exp tab , What do I put in to date

I am currently working at the same company..


2) Should I notarize the organization chart ?


----------



## eva-aus1

any new results ?? 
Applied on Apr 26th still waiting :-(


----------



## richard.261981

Still waiting.. Applied on 30 April, ICT Business Analyst (moved to stage 4 on 30 April)... 

I sent an email to ACS email address asking about status... but got the standard cut 'n' paste response. . . . Hopefully this week brings some good news for us.... 

Also waiting for SkillSelect to update occupation ceiling to see if i stand a chance...


----------



## Vincentluf

richard.261981 said:


> Still waiting.. Applied on 30 April, ICT Business Analyst (moved to stage 4 on 30 April)...
> 
> I sent an email to ACS email address asking about status... but got the standard cut 'n' paste response. . . . Hopefully this week brings some good news for us....
> 
> Also waiting for SkillSelect to update occupation ceiling to see if i stand a chance...


hi Richard, I have also applied on the 30th April Business Analyst. hope we will go through.


----------



## subscriptions.im007

I submitted my application on 24th April, today I can see this has moved from "With Assessor" to "In Progress" state...so things are moving...will update when I get my result..........

seniors...any clue how much time it takes after moving to In Progress state?


----------



## jimjimmer

Deejay_TNT said:


> Could you please provide additional information? Do you have relevant/irrelevant education? Did the assessor recommend you to reapply with RPL (they have it in their rules, if found beneficial - they are expected to send an email with an offer to pay additional $50AUD to reapply with RPL in such cases).
> 
> I suppose I may (or may not, depending on the assessor's decision) face the same outcome, so I'd like to follow on with your information. Thanks.


Hi Deejay, sorry missed this query last week. They didnt give me the option to go for RPL, presumably as they had already given me a positive asssessment. I was applying purely on the basis of my experience from 2000 and the MCITPs that I did in Nov 2012. It looks like they deemed my "skilled date"as being the date I passed the MCITP.


----------



## eva-aus1

subscriptions.im007 said:


> I submitted my application on 24th April, today I can see this has moved from "With Assessor" to "In Progress" state...so things are moving...will update when I get my result..........
> 
> seniors...any clue how much time it takes after moving to In Progress state?


 hi in a day or two for sure :clap2:


----------



## Beluckypls

Hello everybody, 
My spouse has just got his result. He graduated in 2002, working since then but just applied from Jan 2005 till 4/2013, they anounced he got 8years 3months. And they said the following employment sfter jan2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313. And they just wirite 1/2005 to 4/ 2013 : 8 years 3 months. It means that he result is 6years3 months even they do not write that? Anyone who got the result can clarify for me, thanks alot.


----------



## eva-aus1

Beluckypls said:


> Hello everybody,
> My spouse has just got his result. He graduated in 2002, working since then but just applied from Jan 2005 till 4/2013, they anounced he got 8years 3months. And they said the following employment sfter jan2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313. And they just wirite 1/2005 to 4/ 2013 : 8 years 3 months. It means that he result is 6years3 months even they do not write that? Anyone who got the result can clarify for me, thanks alot.


when did u submit acs ?


----------



## nshah

Hi, 

Anyone applied on or after 14th July? I applied on 14th July and the application moved to 4th stage on 15th July.


----------



## nshah

Does applying via Migration agent speed up the process of skill assessment ? any comments on it ?


----------



## Beluckypls

eva-aus1 said:


> when did u submit acs ?


My spouse applied on April 21st.


----------



## Chetu

Beluckypls said:


> Hello everybody,
> My spouse has just got his result. He graduated in 2002, working since then but just applied from Jan 2005 till 4/2013, they anounced he got 8years 3months. And they said the following employment sfter jan2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313. And they just wirite 1/2005 to 4/ 2013 : 8 years 3 months. It means that he result is 6years3 months even they do not write that? Anyone who got the result can clarify for me, thanks alot.


Yes , ACS deducts 2 years from whatever experience is submitted to them even when they expereince is relevant and the qualifying degree is closely related to job code applied , otherwise its 4 years or more as the case may be. 


THanks,
Chethan


----------



## saghirq

subscriptions.im007 said:


> I submitted my application on 24th April, today I can see this has moved from "With Assessor" to "In Progress" state...so things are moving...will update when I get my result..........
> 
> seniors...any clue how much time it takes after moving to In Progress state?


I submitted on 23 april. Today Long time Status has changed from with assessor to "In Progress".waiting for the final result...............


----------



## eva-aus1

saghirq said:


> I submitted on 23 april. Today Long time Status has changed from with assessor to "In Progress".waiting for the final result...............


Mine also changed to In progress!!


----------



## cool_nax

eva-aus1 said:


> Mine also changed to In progress!!


Mine still with Assessor  Applied on Apr-25th


----------



## auspirant258

eva-aus1 said:


> Mine also changed to In progress!!



When did you apply ?


----------



## auspirant258

nshah said:


> Does applying via Migration agent speed up the process of skill assessment ? any comments on it ?


No, it still the same. doesnt matter if you apply on your own or through an agent.

I recommend do it on your own, you will save some money.


----------



## eva-aus1

auspirant258 said:


> When did you apply ?


April 26th


----------



## rAussie

jimjimmer said:


> Hi Deejay, sorry missed this query last week. They didnt give me the option to go for RPL, presumably as they had already given me a positive asssessment. I was applying purely on the basis of my experience from 2000 and the MCITPs that I did in Nov 2012. It looks like they deemed my "skilled date"as being the date I passed the MCITP.


Hi JimJimmer,

Do you mean to say, you were employed since 2000 and since you have done you MCITP certification in 2012, ACS has recommended your skilled after 2012?
So, that means they have deducted 12 years of experience and you are left with 1 year experience, which does not fetch you any points for experience?

Could you please clarify.

Thank you


----------



## rAussie

Chetu said:


> Yes , ACS deducts 2 years from whatever experience is submitted to them even when they expereince is relevant and the qualifying degree is closely related to job code applied , otherwise its 4 years or more as the case may be.
> 
> 
> THanks,
> Chethan


Hi Chethan,

Could you please try to suggest a way for my complicated case.

I have over 11 years of experience as a Software Developer / Analyst Programmer (under ANZCO 2613) and since my Bachelors Degree completed in 2002 is into Management, I intend to apply through RPL route.

I have also completed my MBA in IT specialization in 2007 (Part time) where in 50% of my subjects are into IT (Total four semesters).


I have completed my Microsoft Certified Professional Developer (MCPD - Vendor Certification) this month.

I intend to apply through RPL and simultaneously would apply for Education Points Assessment with Vetassess.

Now, following are the three scenarios:

1. ACS will consider my RPL and deducts 6 years out of my 11 years experience and leaves me with 5 years of experience to claim my points.
2. ACS will consider my MBA in IT and would deduct 2 or 4 years - however, since I completed my MBA in 2007, after deduction, I would be left with only 2 or 4 years (Assuming ACS would consider my experience after my MBA in 2007 and not my complete experience since 2002).
3. Since I completed my Vendor Certification ( Microsoft Certified Professional Developer) this month, ACS would consider it and will approve me as "Skilled" from this month only (Assuming they wont consider my MBA in IT) - this would leave no points to claim for experience , though I have over 11 years of experience.

Could any seniors suggest which among the above scenarios would apply to me and should I mention my Vendor certification, if point 3 above is mostly applicable in my case.

Appreciate your help.

Thank you.


----------



## philipjoel

Good Day,

I finally received my positive assessment yesterday morning. I applied last April 24 2013 and no experience was deducted from what I have initially declared on the letter of employment. Here's the gist of the letter:

Dear Mr XXXXX

Thank you for your ICT Skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 23 April 2013.

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:

Your Bachelor of Science in Computer Science from xxxxxxxxx completed in April 2002 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing.

The following employment after April 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261112 Systems Analyst of the ANZSCO Code

Dates: 04/07 - 04/13
Position: Tech. Account Manager
Employer: xxxxxx
Country: Canada.


I hope this helps everyone  Thanks!


----------



## schong

philipjoel said:


> Good Day,
> 
> I finally received my positive assessment yesterday morning. I applied last April 24 2013 and no experience was deducted from what I have initially declared on the letter of employment. Here's the gist of the letter:
> 
> Dear Mr XXXXX
> 
> Thank you for your ICT Skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 23 April 2013.
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Bachelor of Science in Computer Science from xxxxxxxxx completed in April 2002 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing.
> 
> The following employment after April 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261112 Systems Analyst of the ANZSCO Code
> 
> Dates: 04/07 - 04/13
> Position: Tech. Account Manager
> Employer: xxxxxx
> Country: Canada.
> 
> 
> I hope this helps everyone  Thanks!



It says "The following employment after April 2013 is considered to equate to work...". From the sound of it, this would mean that your years of working experience will only be counted from April 2013 onwards??


----------



## NiX_

Dear All,

I have done my Engineering in Electronics. I have been working in an electric supply company for 3 years now which makes me complete my points. I have experience in three different fields i.e. mostly Electrical, Safety and some in Electronics as well. What do you guys reckon I should apply for?

Electrical Engineer?

Electronics Engineer?

Occupational Health & Safety Advisor?

Moreover, do the projects done during academic work get counted in the profile episodes we have to submit?

Waiting for a sincere reply on this.
Thanks.


----------



## jimjimmer

rAussie said:


> Hi JimJimmer,
> 
> Do you mean to say, you were employed since 2000 and since you have done you MCITP certification in 2012, ACS has recommended your skilled after 2012?
> So, that means they have deducted 12 years of experience and you are left with 1 year experience, which does not fetch you any points for experience?
> 
> Could you please clarify.
> 
> Thank you


Thats correct yes! 12 years has got to be a record right?!


----------



## SunnyK

Any new responses today... The wait is killing me!!!


----------



## subscriptions.im007

SunnyK said:


> Any new responses today... The wait is killing me!!!


Sunny...I think you can relax for 10 days...take a holiday to some place where internet doesn't work, I applied on 24th April, still waiting


----------



## nandini.nataraj

*Confusion is still ON!!!*



schong said:


> It says "The following employment after April 2013 is considered to equate to work...". From the sound of it, this would mean that your years of working experience will only be counted from April 2013 onwards??



I had applied for ACS on April 1st of 2013 and got the outcome.

Though I had continuous work experience from 2007 Feb, "The following employment after Feb 2009 is considered to equate to work" is mentioned in the outcome.

My consultant who is a MARA agent clearly asked me NOT to claim points before 2007 Feb as DIAC considers ACS outcome.

Please check with the relevant sources before lodging EOI.

Thanks


----------



## Bunni015

subscriptions.im007 said:


> Sunny...I think you can relax for 10 days...take a holiday to some place where internet doesn't work, I applied on 24th April, still waiting



I applied on may 17th and still waiting. I am expecting to get my assessment information in first week of august.


Thanks & Regards
Bunni015


----------



## subscriptions.im007

Just got my assessment.....if I am not mistaken in my interpretation I have got positive assessment for 8 yrs & 2 months..........just want somebody else also to verify this....waiting for your inputs before I rejoice.....


There are somethings very specific to my case which I will share for the benefit of others once I hear back from you 

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261312 (Developer Programmer) of
the ANZSCO Code.
Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
Your Master of Computer Applications from XXXX University completed July
2004 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing

The following employment after September 2004 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 09/00 - 08/01 (0yrs 11mths)
Position: Associate
Employer: XXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 08/01 - 05/05 (3yrs 9mths)
Position: Senior Analyst Programmer
Employer: XXX 
Country: INDIA

Dates: 05/05 - 02/06 (0yrs 9mths)
Position: Team Lead
Employer: XXX
Country: SINGAPORE

Dates: 05/06 - 06/07 (1yrs 1mths)
Position: Senior Analyst Programmer
Employer: XXX
Country: UNITED KINGDOM
Dates: 06/07 - 09/08 (1yrs 3mths)
Position: Consultant
Employer: XXX
Country: UNITED KINGDOM

Dates: 12/08 - 04/13 (4yrs 4mths)
Position: Internet Architect
Employer: XXX
Country: INDIA

The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.
Dates: 02/06 - 03/06 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Analyst Programmer - Not Assessable due to Insufficient Detail
Employer: XXX
Country: UNITED KINGDOM

Dates: 04/06 - 05/06 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Software Developer - Not Assessable due to Insufficient Detail
Employer: XXX
Country: UNITED KINGDOM


----------



## Bunni015

Hi All,

Good Morning, when I was just going through different expat's replies with regard to ACS assessment, I have come through a statement, where it says, "DIAC will take the opinion of ACS", so does this mean that based on the assessment results of ACS , DIAC will award us the points.

Thanks
BUnni015


----------



## Sunlight11

philipjoel said:


> Good Day,
> 
> I finally received my positive assessment yesterday morning. I applied last April 24 2013 and no experience was deducted from what I have initially declared on the letter of employment. Here's the gist of the letter:
> 
> Dear Mr XXXXX
> 
> Thank you for your ICT Skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 23 April 2013.
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Bachelor of Science in Computer Science from xxxxxxxxx completed in April 2002 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing.
> 
> The following employment after April 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261112 Systems Analyst of the ANZSCO Code
> 
> Dates: 04/07 - 04/13
> Position: Tech. Account Manager
> Employer: xxxxxx
> Country: Canada.
> 
> 
> I hope this helps everyone  Thanks!


hello, why has ur bachelor been equated with AQF Diploma? is it from any university or institute, or the degree was conferred by a college. Was it not a 3 years degree?


----------



## nandini.nataraj

subscriptions.im007 said:


> Just got my assessment.....if I am not mistaken in my interpretation I have got positive assessment for 8 yrs & 2 months..........just want somebody else also to verify this....waiting for your inputs before I rejoice.....
> 
> 
> There are somethings very specific to my case which I will share for the benefit of others once I hear back from you
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261312 (Developer Programmer) of
> the ANZSCO Code.
> Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
> Your Master of Computer Applications from XXXX University completed July
> 2004 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing
> 
> The following employment after September 2004 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 09/00 - 08/01 (0yrs 11mths)
> Position: Associate
> Employer: XXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 08/01 - 05/05 (3yrs 9mths)
> Position: Senior Analyst Programmer
> Employer: XXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 05/05 - 02/06 (0yrs 9mths)
> Position: Team Lead
> Employer: XXX
> Country: SINGAPORE
> 
> Dates: 05/06 - 06/07 (1yrs 1mths)
> Position: Senior Analyst Programmer
> Employer: XXX
> Country: UNITED KINGDOM
> Dates: 06/07 - 09/08 (1yrs 3mths)
> Position: Consultant
> Employer: XXX
> Country: UNITED KINGDOM
> 
> Dates: 12/08 - 04/13 (4yrs 4mths)
> Position: Internet Architect
> Employer: XXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.
> Dates: 02/06 - 03/06 (0yrs 0mths)
> Position: Analyst Programmer - Not Assessable due to Insufficient Detail
> Employer: XXX
> Country: UNITED KINGDOM
> 
> Dates: 04/06 - 05/06 (0yrs 0mths)
> Position: Software Developer - Not Assessable due to Insufficient Detail
> Employer: XXX
> Country: UNITED KINGDOM


Simple...  You can undoubtedly claim points from September 2004...


----------



## SunnyK

@subscriptions... That was a kind response to you... Your most recent degree has been considered Raul to Bachelors and experience right from Sep 2004 is counted on... I think that's the best one!!!

And hope my wait doesnt long more now...


----------



## eva-aus1

ACS just out ..Got positive results .. 2 yrs got deducted from my total experience.

Can someone advise me on query below.

Can I claim IELTS 10 points while lodging EOI and change it to partner skills and SS if I am not able to crack all 7. My current score is like this L- 7.5 , R -8.5, W- 6.5 , S - 7.5 , O- 7.5 ) need to beat the writing beast :-(


----------



## nandini.nataraj

eva-aus1 said:


> ACS just out ..Got positive results .. 2 yrs got deducted from my total experience.
> 
> Can someone advise me on query below.
> 
> Can I claim IELTS 10 points while lodging EOI and change it to partner skills and SS if I am not able to crack all 7. My current score is like this L- 7.5 , R -8.5, W- 6.5 , S - 7.5 , O- 7.5 ) need to beat the writing beast :-(


I am sure you CANNOT do that!!! 

In EOI form, it asks for separate break ups for the points and you also need to include IELTS test number. 

I guess cracking IELTS is a better bet than going for both SS and partner skills as it involves a lot of documentation and consumes more time.

With partner skill, please don't forget to get your spouse IELTS and assessment done from relevant authority.

Hope it helps.


----------



## subscriptions.im007

Some info which might be useful to others with similar profile....

My qualification - BA (Maths, Economics) 1994, MBA (Marketing) 1996
Started my IT career with some courses (not even worth mentioning in ACS) - 2000
Started MCA in 2001 distance education, along with my job
Got MCA degree dated September 2004

Have been working in IT since then.

*Points to note:*
ACS considered my distance education MCA equivalent to AQF Master Degree with a major in computing
ACS did not deduct any experience after my degree date (September 2004) as I am assuming the 2 years they normally deduct, they took into account my experience prior to September 2004.

I am sure there might be quite a few others in similar situation as mine, they can get some relief from this.


----------



## akshat13

philipjoel said:


> Good Day,
> 
> I finally received my positive assessment yesterday morning. I applied last April 24 2013 and no experience was deducted from what I have initially declared on the letter of employment. Here's the gist of the letter:
> 
> Dear Mr XXXXX
> 
> Thank you for your ICT Skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 23 April 2013.
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Bachelor of Science in Computer Science from xxxxxxxxx completed in April 2002 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing.
> 
> *The following employment after April 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level* and relevant to 261112 Systems Analyst of the ANZSCO Code
> 
> Dates: 04/07 - 04/13
> Position: Tech. Account Manager
> Employer: xxxxxx
> Country: Canada.
> 
> 
> I hope this helps everyone  Thanks!



Hi Phil,

For you 6 years are deducted as per ACS in terms of exp. You cant claim points for Experience dude.
Pls read the text which i have highlighted for your understanding.


----------



## akshat13

subscriptions.im007 said:


> Just got my assessment.....if I am not mistaken in my interpretation I have got positive assessment for 8 yrs & 2 months..........just want somebody else also to verify this....waiting for your inputs before I rejoice.....
> 
> 
> There are somethings very specific to my case which I will share for the benefit of others once I hear back from you
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261312 (Developer Programmer) of
> the ANZSCO Code.
> Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
> Your Master of Computer Applications from XXXX University completed July
> 2004 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing
> 
> The following employment after September 2004 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 09/00 - 08/01 (0yrs 11mths)
> Position: Associate
> Employer: XXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 08/01 - 05/05 (3yrs 9mths)
> Position: Senior Analyst Programmer
> Employer: XXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 05/05 - 02/06 (0yrs 9mths)
> Position: Team Lead
> Employer: XXX
> Country: SINGAPORE
> 
> Dates: 05/06 - 06/07 (1yrs 1mths)
> Position: Senior Analyst Programmer
> Employer: XXX
> Country: UNITED KINGDOM
> Dates: 06/07 - 09/08 (1yrs 3mths)
> Position: Consultant
> Employer: XXX
> Country: UNITED KINGDOM
> 
> Dates: 12/08 - 04/13 (4yrs 4mths)
> Position: Internet Architect
> Employer: XXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.
> Dates: 02/06 - 03/06 (0yrs 0mths)
> Position: Analyst Programmer - Not Assessable due to Insufficient Detail
> Employer: XXX
> Country: UNITED KINGDOM
> 
> Dates: 04/06 - 05/06 (0yrs 0mths)
> Position: Software Developer - Not Assessable due to Insufficient Detail
> Employer: XXX
> Country: UNITED KINGDOM


Super Like :clap2: 
Hope to see u in Aus


----------



## subscriptions.im007

I had my EOI details filled in, just finished it...however when I come to the final section it shows 60 points where as as per my calculations it should have been 65...is there any way I can check how many points it has allocated for what.

As per my calculations points should have been
Age (38) 25
IELTS (7.5 overall) 10
Employment (8.2) 15
MCA 15 

Total 65

Early response will help as I want to submit my EOI today


----------



## subscriptions.im007

subscriptions.im007 said:


> I had my EOI details filled in, just finished it...however when I come to the final section it shows 60 points where as as per my calculations it should have been 65...is there any way I can check how many points it has allocated for what.
> 
> As per my calculations points should have been
> Age (38) 25
> IELTS (7.5 overall) 10
> Employment (8.2) 15
> MCA 15
> 
> Total 65
> 
> Early response will help as I want to submit my EOI today


Resubmitted the details by updating my current experience till date, the points changed to 65...may be few months were short there for 8 years...submitted my EOI


----------



## eva-aus1

nandini.nataraj said:


> I am sure you CANNOT do that!!!
> 
> In EOI form, it asks for separate break ups for the points and you also need to include IELTS test number.
> 
> I guess cracking IELTS is a better bet than going for both SS and partner skills as it involves a lot of documentation and consumes more time.
> 
> With partner skill, please don't forget to get your spouse IELTS and assessment done from relevant authority.
> 
> Hope it helps.


Thanks for response .. yes even I am planning same :-(


----------



## nandini.nataraj

subscriptions.im007 said:


> Resubmitted the details by updating my current experience till date, the points changed to 65...may be few months were short there for 8 years...submitted my EOI


Congrats and all the best!!! August 5th pool pick, you will be invited for sure...


----------



## chowdary_e

============================================================
CASE 1:
rAussie-

Hi JimJimmer,
Do you mean to say, you were employed since 2000 and since you have done you MCITP certification in 2012, ACS has recommended your skilled after 2012?
So, that means they have deducted 12 years of experience and you are left with 1 year experience, which does not fetch you any points for experience?
Could you please clarify.
Thank you
============================================================
CASE 2:
jimjimmer -

Thats correct yes! 12 years has got to be a record right?!
============================================================

CASE 3:
subscriptions.im007 -

Some info which might be useful to others with similar profile....
My qualification - BA (Maths, Economics) 1994, MBA (Marketing) 1996
Started my IT career with some courses (not even worth mentioning in ACS) - 2000
Started MCA in 2001 distance education, along with my job
Got MCA degree dated September 2004
Have been working in IT since then.
Points to note:
ACS considered my distance education MCA equivalent to AQF Master Degree with a major in computing
ACS did not deduct any experience after my degree date (September 2004) as I am assuming the 2 years they normally deduct, 
they took into account my experience prior to September 2004.
I am sure there might be quite a few others in similar situation as mine, they can get some relief from this.
============================================================

Friends,

Below is my understanding from above three different posts, please correct me if its wrong... 

Seems ACS way of assessment on experience is - from the date where the person had acquired certifcations/studies as,

In above cases - MCITP certfication & completion of MCA degree
On other side where no certfications/ relavent studies - it is deducting years of experience, using their CAP limits like 2,4,6,8,12 etc...

with this understanding i am trying to relate these to my case, Please correct me!! 

For - 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer
B.Tech in Mechanical - MAY 2007
System Administrator (India) - June 2007 - Dec 2008 (1.7 Yrs)
MCSE certfication acquired - May 2008
System Engineer (Malaysia) - Jan 2009 - till Date (4.7 Yrs)
IELTS 7.0

If I approach them with my MCSE certfication, i will be loosing my first company experience in deduction and will be assessed as MCSE = AQF diplamo & exp (4.7Yrs) 

If this is the case my points will be as,
Age (27) 30
IELTS (7.0 overall) 10
Employment (5 Yrs) 15
AQF Diplamo 10

And as my Education background is different from my experience, i am not sure and still in confusion state, if it is better for me to go for assessment with MCSE(AQF diplamo) (or) 
to take RPL route ? if RPL, will there be any difference in this than going with AQF diplamo?

I just trying here to know my success ratio at my ground work, I know at the end of day it all depends on ACS 

Thanks to all in advance


----------



## subscriptions.im007

nandini.nataraj said:


> Congrats and all the best!!! August 5th pool pick, you will be invited for sure...


Thanks...god bless you with all goodies


----------



## nshah

Hi,

Any lucky person who got a reply from ACS within 6 to 8 weeks ?


----------



## subscriptions.im007

subscriptions.im007 said:


> Some info which might be useful to others with similar profile....
> 
> My qualification - BA (Maths, Economics) 1994, MBA (Marketing) 1996
> Started my IT career with some courses (not even worth mentioning in ACS) - 2000
> Started MCA in 2001 distance education, along with my job
> Got MCA degree dated September 2004
> 
> Have been working in IT since then.
> 
> *Points to note:*
> ACS considered my distance education MCA equivalent to AQF Master Degree with a major in computing
> ACS did not deduct any experience after my degree date (September 2004) as I am assuming the 2 years they normally deduct, they took into account my experience prior to September 2004.
> 
> I am sure there might be quite a few others in similar situation as mine, they can get some relief from this.


*One more point*
I submitted third party declarations on plain paper & they have have been accepted. So no need to get them on stamp paper. I definitely got them attested from a Medical Practitioner (doctor), don't need to go to a notary


----------



## rockyrambo

Hi,

Sorry to digress from the usual discussion, however, wanted to know whether DIAC has come up with a categorical answer to the question of counting one's work experience assessed by ACS, either completely or partially as advised by ACS?

Thanks


----------



## richard.261981

Just checked my ACS status and it shows In-Progress. I guess it moved to that over-night. Any idea when I could expect the result... Today.. Tomorrow.... 

Applied on 30 Apr 2013.


----------



## ccham

I have positive skill assessment by ACS which is done on 12th april 2013. When I submit, I had only 2 years and 11 month only and they have assessed that period. But now I have over 3.5 years experiences. My problem is can I claim 5 point for skill select or should I do re-assessment from ACS? 

Please advise me, because I desperately want that 5 points to apply visa. I have all documents for prove my work experiences.


----------



## Vincentluf

richard.261981 said:


> Just checked my ACS status and it shows In-Progress. I guess it moved to that over-night. Any idea when I could expect the result... Today.. Tomorrow....
> 
> Applied on 30 Apr 2013.


hi Richard, normally you will get it today. I applied on the 30th April too hope the status will change soon. Good Luck to you


----------



## Vincentluf

hello all,

July 15 results available please check: SkillSelect


----------



## richard.261981

Vincentluf said:


> hello all,
> 
> July 15 results available please check: SkillSelect


What I don't understand is that the graph shows that around 650 invites for 189 - Skilled Independent at 60 points were sent out. However, in the table below the graph it shows that for 189 - Skilled Independent category invites were issued only uptil 24/05/2013 12:12:28 AM and that to for 65 points only. This seems incorrect since I've read on other forums that people with 60 points in May have received invites as well..... 

Am i missing something....please correct me if I am wrong...


----------



## subscriptions.im007

richard.261981 said:


> What I don't understand is that the graph shows that around 650 invites for 189 - Skilled Independent at 60 points were sent out. However, in the table below the graph it shows that for 189 - Skilled Independent category invites were issued only uptil 24/05/2013 12:12:28 AM and that to for 65 points only. This seems incorrect since I've read on other forums that people with 60 points in May have received invites as well.....
> 
> Am i missing something....please correct me if I am wrong...


I also have sae query, can somebody help me understand this

15 July 2013

Visa Subclass Points Score Visa date of effect 
Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) 65 24/05/2013 12:12:28 AM 
Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) 60 3/06/2013 7:33:09 AM 

My understanding is that in this July 15 round, they cleared EOI only for 2 categories

1. For 189 visa for the EOI with 65 points filled till 25/5/13
2. For 489 visa for the EOI with 60 points filled till 3/6/13

Is this correct? What about those with higher points, as the graph shows they cleared EOI for higher points also?

If this is correct, it may mean that for 189 visa, those who filled with 60 points they may have to wait for quite a few months & even for those with 65 points filled in July they also will wait for around 2 months as they are processing May EOIs now.


----------



## pr2b

rockyrambo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry to digress from the usual discussion, however, wanted to know whether DIAC has come up with a categorical answer to the question of counting one's work experience assessed by ACS, either completely or partially as advised by ACS?
> 
> Thanks


I am checking different forums and different threads but it seems that up till now nothing has come out of DIAC officially.

Anyone please tell us, specially the ones who submitted EOI by claiming total experience, please comment if you got invitation in this round?


----------



## ccham

pr2b said:


> I am checking different forums and different threads but it seems that up till now nothing has come out of DIAC officially.
> 
> Anyone please tell us, specially the ones who submitted EOI by claiming total experience, please comment if you got invitation in this round?


i'm in similar situation, below is the my case please advise me. i'm already submitted the EOI last month.

I have positive skill assessment by ACS which is done on 12th april 2013. When I submit, I had only 2 years and 11 month only and they have assessed that period. But now I have over 3.5 years experiences. My problem is can I claim 5 point for skill select or should I do re-assessment from ACS? 

Please advise me, because I desperately want that 5 points to apply visa. I have all documents for prove my work experiences.


----------



## Sunlight11

subscriptions.im007 said:


> I also have sae query, can somebody help me understand this
> 
> 15 July 2013
> 
> Visa Subclass Points Score Visa date of effect
> Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) 65 24/05/2013 12:12:28 AM
> Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) 60 3/06/2013 7:33:09 AM
> 
> My understanding is that in this July 15 round, they cleared EOI only for 2 categories
> 
> 1. For 189 visa for the EOI with 65 points filled till 25/5/13
> 2. For 489 visa for the EOI with 60 points filled till 3/6/13
> 
> Is this correct? What about those with higher points, as the graph shows they cleared EOI for higher points also?
> 
> If this is correct, it may mean that for 189 visa, those who filled with 60 points they may have to wait for quite a few months & even for those with 65 points filled in July they also will wait for around 2 months as they are processing May EOIs now.



There is a mistake somewhere or some other scenario.

01 July: Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) 65 27/June/2013
15 July: Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) 65 24/May/2013

According to the normal SkillSelect logic, the above should've been the other way around. I believe all the 65 pointers have already been cleared.


----------



## KateRaj

ccham said:


> i'm in similar situation, below is the my case please advise me. i'm already submitted the EOI last month.
> 
> I have positive skill assessment by ACS which is done on 12th april 2013. When I submit, I had only 2 years and 11 month only and they have assessed that period. But now I have over 3.5 years experiences. My problem is can I claim 5 point for skill select or should I do re-assessment from ACS?
> 
> Please advise me, because I desperately want that 5 points to apply visa. I have all documents for prove my work experiences.


you need nt have to get re asessed, you can prove ur exp after ACS by giving salary certification and tax documents


----------



## ccham

KateRaj said:


> you need nt have to get re asessed, you can prove ur exp after ACS by giving salary certification and tax documents



that's great. thank for your reply. yes I have all document related to new job(salary slips, contract letters ). so hope good result. thanks again.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## richard.261981

Got my skills assessment. Definitely not what I was expecting... 

***********************************

Your Bachelor of Engineering from XXXX completed June 2002 has been assessed as
comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing

The following employment after April 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 04/06 - 08/12 (6yrs 4mths)
Position: Principal Consultant
Employer: XXXX
Country: UNITED ARAB EMIRATES

***********************************

I sent a mail to clarify why 4 years have been deducted and I got a response that "As your Bachelor was not relevant to the nominated occupation you were required to demonstrate 4 years’ experience which was completed in 04/10.". Not too sure why my Bachelor degree is not relvent when the letter says that it is "comparable to AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing'

Also my post graduation has not been assessed. So sent them another note to clarify why so.

Any thoughts are welcome....


----------



## Chetu

Sunlight11 said:


> There is a mistake somewhere or some other scenario.
> 
> 01 July: Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) 65 27/June/2013
> 15 July: Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) 65 24/May/2013
> 
> According to the normal SkillSelect logic, the above should've been the other way around. I believe all the 65 pointers have already been cleared.


I think the points should say 60 as opposed to 65 for 189 . Also quite a lot of backlog being cleared for 2613 as I see that in first two rounds around 992 are invited . Makes me wonder if this trend continues .


----------



## jimjimmer

So many 2611 applications - Just seen we are now at 881 gone out of 1380...will reach the ceiling in August at this rate.


----------



## Vincentluf

richard.261981 said:


> Got my skills assessment. Definitely not what I was expecting...
> 
> ***********************************
> 
> Your Bachelor of Engineering from XXXX completed June 2002 has been assessed as
> comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> 
> The following employment after April 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 04/06 - 08/12 (6yrs 4mths)
> Position: Principal Consultant
> Employer: XXXX
> Country: UNITED ARAB EMIRATES
> 
> ***********************************
> 
> I sent a mail to clarify why 4 years have been deducted and I got a response that "As your Bachelor was not relevant to the nominated occupation you were required to demonstrate 4 years’ experience which was completed in 04/10.". Not too sure why my Bachelor degree is not relvent when the letter says that it is "comparable to AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing'
> 
> Also my post graduation has not been assessed. So sent them another note to clarify why so.
> 
> Any thoughts are welcome....


they consider the subjects which you studied in your degree.


----------



## richard.261981

Vincentluf said:


> they consider the subjects which you studied in your degree.


I understand that. So do you mean that it is comparable with AQF Bachelor's degree but not relevant to my occupation?

Also, why do you think they have they not assessed my Post Graduation?


----------



## jimjimmer

jimjimmer said:


> So many 2611 applications - Just seen we are now at 881 gone out of 1380...will reach the ceiling in August at this rate.


Please ignore that last comment, just seen another thread dedicated to this topic


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Latest Update:

2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts 1380/881
2613	Software and Applications Programmers 4800/972


----------



## Vincentluf

richard.261981 said:


> I understand that. So do you mean that it is comparable with AQF Bachelor's degree but not relevant to my occupation?
> 
> Also, why do you think they have they not assessed my Post Graduation?


For 261111 Business Analyst you should have studied modules like: 

************Quote*****************
Example of units undertaken in higher education qualifications:
Business System Planning, Business Process Reengineering, Object Oriented Design and Development, Data Base Modelling, eCommerce, Business Intelligence, Knowledge Management, Quality Management, IS Project Management.
***********Unquote****************

Regarding your Post Graduation I dont really know, when you did it?


----------



## richard.261981

Vincentluf said:


> For 261111 Business Analyst you should have studied modules like:
> 
> ************Quote*****************
> Example of units undertaken in higher education qualifications:
> Business System Planning, Business Process Reengineering, Object Oriented Design and Development, Data Base Modelling, eCommerce, Business Intelligence, Knowledge Management, Quality Management, IS Project Management.
> ***********Unquote****************
> 
> Regarding your Post Graduation I dont really know, when you did it?


2004-2005 - Post graduation in IT Management and it had subjects like these. The issue that I have is that they have assessed my BE but have not commented anything about my post graduation even though I had submitted both certificates and transcripts.


----------



## oskyimporto

Case has finally moved to in progress today. I applied on march 26 and moved to stage 4 by the end of april. I will hopefully get an answer tomorrow or the day after.


----------



## ganpathoz2014

is it possible to apply for a parallel assesment , i have applied for ict business analyst but looking at things i am not hopeful, will it be wise to apply as a software engineer.


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Yes, you can.. Should not be an issue.. Only thing is you need to pay the fees again and wait for another 2-3 months to get the assessment...


----------



## ganpathoz2014

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Yes, you can.. Should not be an issue.. Only thing is you need to pay the fees again and wait for another 2-3 months to get the assessment...


my only doubt is will 2613 be available till november, the hopes of ict business analyst on the sol next year is very less, so looking at 3900 places i hope i will make it[ I am recent graduate with australian qualification] your thoughts please


----------



## gsingh

subscriptions.im007 said:


> *One more point*
> I submitted third party declarations on plain paper & they have have been accepted. So no need to get them on stamp paper. I definitely got them attested from a Medical Practitioner (doctor), don't need to go to a notary


I am in the same boat. I did my MCA from IGNOU [June 2008]. although i completed my MCA in september 2007, I got degree in June 2008. Even my regular graduation is BIT[2003] with almost all subjects in computers. working since february 2008 as software engineer. submitted experience letters from february 2008 onwards.


----------



## gsingh

subscriptions.im007 said:


> Some info which might be useful to others with similar profile....
> 
> My qualification - BA (Maths, Economics) 1994, MBA (Marketing) 1996
> Started my IT career with some courses (not even worth mentioning in ACS) - 2000
> Started MCA in 2001 distance education, along with my job
> Got MCA degree dated September 2004
> 
> Have been working in IT since then.
> 
> *Points to note:*
> ACS considered my distance education MCA equivalent to AQF Master Degree with a major in computing
> ACS did not deduct any experience after my degree date (September 2004) as I am assuming the 2 years they normally deduct, they took into account my experience prior to September 2004.
> 
> I am sure there might be quite a few others in similar situation as mine, they can get some relief from this.



I am in the same boat. I did my MCA from IGNOU [June 2008]. although i completed my MCA in september 2007, I got degree in June 2008. Even my regular graduation is BIT[2003] with almost all subjects in computers. working since february 2008 as software engineer. submitted experience letters from february 2008 onwards. 

In IELTS i have 8.5/9/7/7
Age 32


----------



## oskyimporto

Hello,
I just received the results. The format is as everybody else. It is confusing because it says the following employment AFTER september 2011 is considered to be skilled but all the jobs are listed from 1999...that means that I can only claim for 1 year...? All the rest (11 years) are before my bachelor and I think that s why I cannot claim points for those. Am I right? 
I have 55 points (age, ielts and bachelor). Can I still apply for regional sponsorship for the extra 5 points or I need the 3 SKILLED years as well? Cheers


----------



## anujmalhotra262

oskyimporto said:


> Hello,
> I just received the results. The format is as everybody else. It is confusing because it says the following employment AFTER september 2011 is considered to be skilled but all the jobs are listed from 1999...that means that I can only claim for 1 year...? All the rest (11 years) are before my bachelor and I think that s why I cannot claim points for those. Am I right?
> I have 55 points (age, ielts and bachelor). Can I still apply for regional sponsorship for the extra 5 points or I need the 3 SKILLED years as well? Cheers


What's your qualification and for which code you applied for?


----------



## Sunlight11

oskyimporto said:


> Hello,
> I just received the results. The format is as everybody else. It is confusing because it says the following employment AFTER september 2011 is considered to be skilled but all the jobs are listed from 1999...that means that I can only claim for 1 year...? All the rest (11 years) are before my bachelor and I think that s why I cannot claim points for those. Am I right?
> I have 55 points (age, ielts and bachelor). Can I still apply for regional sponsorship for the extra 5 points or I need the 3 SKILLED years as well? Cheers


Hello,

Can you put the detail of the letter ? When ur Bachelor finished and from when have you been working ?


----------



## arnav007

Can we get the Number of available slots/vacancies against any ANZSCO code? Like current available vacancies for code 261112 against total vacancies for 261112. I have seen few members posting the current stats, but do we have a link where we can check the current status?

Thanks


----------



## oskyimporto

Sunlight11 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you put the detail of the letter ? When ur Bachelor finished and from when have you been working ?


Hello! Thanks for your answer,

My bachelor in in computer science and finished in 9/2011. It has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.

I've been working from 1999 and they listed ALL my work experience in the letter since then. However, the letter says that the following employment AFTER 9/2011 is equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111...

I guess they are allowing me to claim points after the bachelor, thus, 0 points. Right? 

The question is...if I want to apply for SS in VIC I can see the requirements for 263111 to be IELTS 7 and 3 years experience. Do I have the experience or it must be skilled (after bachelor) as well?

Thanks!


----------



## oskyimporto

anujmalhotra262 said:


> What's your qualification and for which code you applied for?


Bachelor Computer Science in 9/2011 assessed comparable to AQF bachelor.

13 years experience from 1999 listed in the letter but it says that I can only claim points AFTER september 2011.

Applying for 263111 System Engineer.

Cheers!


----------



## cool_nax

oskyimporto said:


> Bachelor Computer Science in 9/2011 assessed comparable to AQF bachelor.
> 
> 13 years experience from 1999 listed in the letter but it says that I can only claim points AFTER september 2011.
> 
> Applying for 263111 System Engineer.
> 
> Cheers!


When did you applied for assessment?


----------



## oskyimporto

march 26 and moved to stage 4 in april 29


----------



## Sunlight11

oskyimporto said:


> Hello! Thanks for your answer,
> 
> My bachelor in in computer science and finished in 9/2011. It has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> I've been working from 1999 and they listed ALL my work experience in the letter since then. However, the letter says that the following employment AFTER 9/2011 is equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111...
> 
> I guess they are allowing me to claim points after the bachelor, thus, 0 points. Right?
> 
> The question is...if I want to apply for SS in VIC I can see the requirements for 263111 to be IELTS 7 and 3 years experience. Do I have the experience or it must be skilled (after bachelor) as well?
> 
> Thanks!



Seems like you've met the work experience requirement through your Pre-Bachelor work, but as DIAC will only count your experience AFTER grad, ACS did it so themselves to avoid complicating things.


----------



## oskyimporto

Sunlight11 said:


> Seems like you've met the work experience requirement through your Pre-Bachelor work, but as DIAC will only count your experience AFTER grad, ACS did it so themselves to avoid complicating things.


Yes, that's what I think as well...
So, this means that I can't claim for experience points right? I just saw the SS requirements saying that the experience must be after qualification...

What if I write them to change my degree to my diploma from 2007 instead? That would give experience points and I can claim 10 points for diploma and they can deduct the 4 or 6 years from my previous experience...
That would still give me 55 but I would have the option to go for SS...

Do you think I can do that? Do you believe they would change it for me? The diploma is 2 years COMPUTER SCIENCE SYSTEM ANALYST (intermediate diploma).

Cheers


----------



## Sunlight11

oskyimporto said:


> Yes, that's what I think as well...
> So, this means that I can't claim for experience points right? I just saw the SS requirements saying that the experience must be after qualification...
> 
> What if I write them to change my degree to my diploma from 2007 instead? That would give experience points and I can claim 10 points for diploma and they can deduct the 4 or 6 years from my previous experience...
> That would still give me 55 but I would have the option to go for SS...
> 
> Do you think I can do that? Do you believe they would change it for me? The diploma is 2 years COMPUTER SCIENCE SYSTEM ANALYST (intermediate diploma).
> 
> Cheers


They can do that, but most probably they may ask you to lodge a new application, you should email them about this as you've the option of Diploma, and as no work points can be claimed with the current letter.


----------



## depende

Hi guys,

how long is the ACS processing time if I apply through ICT recent graduate category without work experience?

Thanks!


----------



## tun001757

*DIAC will not recognized my Bachelor of Computer Science Degree from Myanmar?*

Hi all,

I have my ACS approved last year March and tried IELTS to get 7 in each band, however, the highest score I can get is 

L : 7.5
R: 7
W: 7
S :6.5

I have a Bachelor Degree of Computer Science from Myanmar which is 3 years full time course and I have been working as 
software engineer for more than 5 years. IN addition to Degree from Myanmar, I also have Graduate Diploma of Computer 
Science from University of Adeladie (Australia) which I obtained 1 yr ago. 

My ACS had been accessed using Graduate Diploma of Computer Science from University of Adeladie and it also calculated 
the no of work experience that I have after the completion of the degree in Myanmar, 5 years ago. 


However, the agent told me is that, the degree from Myanmar cannot be used as it is not equivalent to Australia standard 
and my 5 years working experiences also cannot be used. 

The agent told me to use Graduate Diploma of Computer Science from University of Adeladie (Australia) in order to proceed t
o Visa application. If so, my working experience will be only 1 year and I will get 0 for work experience. 



My own calculation is as follow :

Age - 30 ( I am 28 yr old)
IELTS - 0 (as my speaking is 6.5)
Qualification - 15 (degree from Myanmar)
Work experience - 10 (5 yr work experience)
NSW SS - 5
------------------------
Total - 60


I really think that I am able to apply for the visa but according to the agent, I am really disqualified to continue and make me very disappointed. 


Please advise anyone who have same situation like me. Any comment will be really appretiated.

Thank you all.


----------



## arnav007

Can we get the Number of available slots/vacancies against any ANZSCO code? Like current available vacancies for code 261112 against total vacancies for 261112. I have seen few members posting the current stats, but do we have a link where we can check the current status?

Thanks


----------



## cool_nax

arnav007 said:


> Can we get the Number of available slots/vacancies against any ANZSCO code? Like current available vacancies for code 261112 against total vacancies for 261112. I have seen few members posting the current stats, but do we have a link where we can check the current status?
> 
> Thanks


Hi arnav007,

You can find the availabe count in the below url under Reports>>Occupation Ceilings

https://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/


----------



## Chetu

tun001757 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have my ACS approved last year March and tried IELTS to get 7 in each band, however, the highest score I can get is
> 
> L : 7.5
> R: 7
> W: 7
> S :6.5
> 
> I have a Bachelor Degree of Computer Science from Myanmar which is 3 years full time course and I have been working as
> software engineer for more than 5 years. IN addition to Degree from Myanmar, I also have Graduate Diploma of Computer
> Science from University of Adeladie (Australia) which I obtained 1 yr ago.
> 
> My ACS had been accessed using Graduate Diploma of Computer Science from University of Adeladie and it also calculated
> the no of work experience that I have after the completion of the degree in Myanmar, 5 years ago.
> 
> 
> However, the agent told me is that, the degree from Myanmar cannot be used as it is not equivalent to Australia standard
> and my 5 years working experiences also cannot be used.
> 
> The agent told me to use Graduate Diploma of Computer Science from University of Adeladie (Australia) in order to proceed t
> o Visa application. If so, my working experience will be only 1 year and I will get 0 for work experience.
> 
> 
> 
> My own calculation is as follow :
> 
> Age - 30 ( I am 28 yr old)
> IELTS - 0 (as my speaking is 6.5)
> Qualification - 15 (degree from Myanmar)
> Work experience - 10 (5 yr work experience)
> NSW SS - 5
> ------------------------
> Total - 60
> 
> 
> I really think that I am able to apply for the visa but according to the agent, I am really disqualified to continue and make me very disappointed.
> 
> 
> Please advise anyone who have same situation like me. Any comment will be really appretiated.
> 
> Thank you all.


I would go with what your agent has to suggest , provided , they are mara registered . If not , I would really call ACS and ask if the qualification from Mynmar can be equated to an Aus ICT degree and then decide upon the next course of action.


----------



## tun001757

Chetu said:


> I would go with what your agent has to suggest , provided , they are mara registered . If not , I would really call ACS and ask if the qualification from Mynmar can be equated to an Aus ICT degree and then decide upon the next course of action.



Thank you for reply. Yes My agent is MARA registered. If I follow what agent told me, I have to wait another 4 yrs to meet 5 yr work experiences. By that time, I will be older than 32 yr old and lose points for age. 

Do you think I can re apply my ACS with my Degree from Myanmar (5 yrs ago) without showing My Grad Dip from Uni Adelaide which I obtained 1 yr ago?

Thank you.


----------



## Vincentluf

Any results today?
I applied on the 30th April still waiting


----------



## faraz711

Vincentluf said:


> Any results today?
> I applied on the 30th April still waiting


30th April and no response ?? On which stage is your application? Are they taking more than 12 weeks now days or it depends on case to case?? I'have applied on 18th July and daily checking my application status


----------



## Vincentluf

faraz711 said:


> 30th April and no response ?? On which stage is your application? Are they taking more than 12 weeks now days or it depends on case to case?? I'have applied on 18th July and daily checking my application status


Stage 4 - my application is going on its 13th week!!


----------



## faraz711

Vincentluf said:


> Stage 4 - my application is going on its 13th week!!


Ok best of luck, you might be getting a positive assessment in next few days .
Did you get any confirmation on ACS and DIAC work experience calculation?? I mean ACS will consider us skilled after deducting initial two years? would we be able to claim points for experience only after those two years?

I am really concerned about this as I am hanging b/w 55 and 60 points  or I have to score 7 in each in Ielts...


----------



## Vincentluf

faraz711 said:


> Ok best of luck, you might be getting a positive assessment in next few days .
> Did you get any confirmation on ACS and DIAC work experience calculation?? I mean ACS will consider us skilled after deducting initial two years? would we be able to claim points for experience only after those two years?
> 
> I am really concerned about this as I am hanging b/w 55 and 60 points  or I have to score 7 in each in Ielts...


It depends ACS will deduct either 2yrs or 4yrs after degree. You will be able to claim points only after the skilled date mentioned in your ACS letter.


----------



## subbu_ganesh

*Need some help on ACS assessment*



amolpa said:


> All,
> 
> To update on ACS skill assessment time- I have got ACS assessment done for code 261314 (Software Tester) in just 25 days and result is positive. I have done it myself with the help of this forum. So thanks to all experts and helpful guys here.
> 
> To add on to this - Bachelor of Electronics/Electronics & Telecom Enngg from India is ICT equivalant degree.
> 
> please let me know if anyone need any help/information on ACS skill Assessment.
> 
> Next is IELTS!!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Amol


Hi,

What are the documents you provided for assessment? Did you provide an official letter head with your roles and responsibilities? 
What is your profile? I am not sure if I can choose Software tester because I am managing a team of software testers.

Subbu


----------



## richard.261981

Good News... I got the following ACS assessment from ACS:

*****
The following employment after April 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 04/06 - 08/12 (6yrs 4mths)
Position: Principal Consultant
Employer: XXXX
Country: UNITED ARAB EMIRATES

*****

So I sent them an email to clarify what is RELEVANT and what is SKILLED. I got this response.

****
All of your experience has been relevant to the nominated code. However, you were deemed to have reached the appropriate skilled level for the nominated occupation in April 2010
****

So basically I can claim Apr 2006 to Aug 2012 years as RELEVANT experience even though experience after Apr 2010 is SKILLED. Which means I get 65 points ... yeah.... and hopefully get invited in the next round....


----------



## Vincentluf

richard.261981 said:


> Good News... I got the following ACS assessment from ACS:
> 
> *****
> The following employment after April 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Dates: 04/06 - 08/12 (6yrs 4mths)
> Position: Principal Consultant
> Employer: XXXX
> Country: UNITED ARAB EMIRATES
> 
> *****
> 
> So I sent them an email to clarify what is RELEVANT and what is SKILLED. I got this response.
> 
> ****
> All of your experience has been relevant to the nominated code. However, you were deemed to have reached the appropriate skilled level for the nominated occupation in April 2010
> ****
> 
> So basically I can claim Apr 2006 to Aug 2012 years as RELEVANT experience even though experience after Apr 2010 is SKILLED. Which means I get 65 points ... yeah.... and hopefully get invited in the next round....


Are you sure about that?... in nearly all posts everyone is stating that experience must be considered after skilled mentioned date.


----------



## Sunlight11

richard.261981 said:


> Good News... I got the following ACS assessment from ACS:
> 
> *****
> The following employment after April 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Dates: 04/06 - 08/12 (6yrs 4mths)
> Position: Principal Consultant
> Employer: XXXX
> Country: UNITED ARAB EMIRATES
> 
> *****
> 
> So I sent them an email to clarify what is RELEVANT and what is SKILLED. I got this response.
> 
> ****
> All of your experience has been relevant to the nominated code. However, you were deemed to have reached the appropriate skilled level for the nominated occupation in April 2010
> ****
> 
> So basically I can claim Apr 2006 to Aug 2012 years as RELEVANT experience even though experience after Apr 2010 is SKILLED. Which means I get 65 points ... yeah.... and hopefully get invited in the next round....



Well, Australian Immigration is looking for SKILLED+RELEVANT Experience to award you points ... not just ONLY RELEVANT...


----------



## richard.261981

Vincentluf said:


> Are you sure about that?... in nearly all posts everyone is stating that experience must be considered after skilled mentioned date.


I'm pretty sure about the emails that I got from ACS.... I actually read about this on of the forums and said that I will give it a shot... and it did happen.

The email response clearly states "All of your experience has been relevant to the nominated code"

Thoughts welcome...


----------



## ganpathoz2014

GOT MY ASSESMENT TODAY TOOK 42 DAYS , LODGED MY EOI





IELTS - 8.5/8.5/8/8| assesment - jun 14 - +ve july 26| EOI - 26TH JULY


----------



## richard.261981

Sunlight11 said:


> Well, Australian Immigration is looking for SKILLED+RELEVANT Experience to award you points ... not just ONLY RELEVANT...


But the EOI has a check box for relevant and not skilled. It does ask for experience to be assessed by the relevant authority, which I've done.... 

Could you share the link where it says that DIAC is looking for SKILLED+RELEVANT...


----------



## ccham

richard.261981 said:


> But the EOI has a check box for relevant and not skilled. It does ask for experience to be assessed by the relevant authority, which I've done....
> 
> Could you share the link where it says that DIAC is looking for SKILLED+RELEVANT...


yes EOI not ask that. but after you have been invited then you have to prove those things for your CO to gain point for experiences.


----------



## Sunlight11

richard.261981 said:


> But the EOI has a check box for relevant and not skilled. It does ask for experience to be assessed by the relevant authority, which I've done....
> 
> Could you share the link where it says that DIAC is looking for SKILLED+RELEVANT...


Well, in the SkillSelect Website, they say...



> You can receive up to 20 points for having had a combination of overseas and Australian *skilled employment* in the last 10 years at the time you are invited to apply.


So I would say they are looking for Skilled Employment which you can only do AFTER you have become SKILLED in the assessing authority's eyes.


----------



## Sunlight11

ganpathoz2014 said:


> GOT MY ASSESMENT TODAY TOOK 42 DAYS , LODGED MY EOI
> 
> IELTS - 8.5/8.5/8/8| assesment - jun 14 - +ve july 26| EOI - 26TH JULY


42 Days amazing ....  ... will it be possible for you to share the details of your studies, I mean how they evaluated your Degree?


----------



## ganpathoz2014

Sunlight11 said:


> 42 Days amazing ....  ... will it be possible for you to share the details of your studies, I mean how they evaluated your Degree?


I am an australian masters holder , i applied with recent graduate , so just straight forward, i am in india now for last 1.5 yrs, i assessed for ict business analyst


----------



## SunnyK

Even I am waiting for the response.. it had been 12 weeks by today.... I sent a mail to ACS to enquire on the timelines... It was informed the current timelines are 12 weeks from the day it is with assessor stage....


----------



## depende

ganpathoz2014 said:


> I am an australian masters holder , i applied with recent graduate , so just straight forward, i am in india now for last 1.5 yrs, i assessed for ict business analyst


Hi Ganpathoz,

Did you apply for ICT recent graduate category without work experience?


----------



## ganpathoz2014

depende said:


> Hi Ganpathoz,
> 
> Did you apply for ICT recent graduate category without work experience?


Yes , i finished my masters in a Australian university so applied with that qualification in the recent graduate category


----------



## adee

Guys,

Sorry to jump in the middle. However you guys can help me with one thing.

What is the difference between RELEVANT and SKILLED from skill assessment point of view?
Is it possible to have all the experience counted as RELEVANT but some of it is deemed SKILLED on and after a certain date.
Is is mandatory that if a given experience is deemed SKILLED on and after certain date then it would be RELEVANT as well and vice versa?
Do RELEVANT and SKILLED correlate?


Please your answers are awaited.





shyam said:


> Hi Balaji,
> 
> First of all I thank you for giving your inputs/suggestions on my case. And its obvious that the discussions here help many. So Cheers :clap2:
> 
> And in fact, It is wise to take all perceptions into considerations.
> Apart from all, I guess that is what we need to do in these threads to discuss further on the concerns and points. So no problem, it would never be confusing .
> 
> :focus:
> I have seen two types of applications in ACS guidelines.
> 
> 
> For the first one it is obvious that the experience requirement is an exemption, hence no deductions. And ACS clearly mentioned that the second type as below:
> 
> 
> Please suggest me if i am wrong here.
> My point is, If experience deduction is unavoidable then, whats the point in having the application type and giving an exemption for experience.
> 
> From what I know based on the discussions on the thread, people are getting deductions only based on their degrees. If it is ICT major 2 yrs and ICT minor 4 yrs.
> 
> But I should be under *Recent Graduates with ICT skilled experience considered*
> Otherwise, there would be no difference between overseas qualified and Australian qualified candidates. I may be wrong but its just my opinion.
> 
> I guess guys who are overseas qualified cannot get an Positive assessment without experience. It requires 2 yrs or 4yrs or 5, 6 yrs to get a positive assessment and to be nominated for an occupation.
> 
> It is an exception for Australian qualified that they do not require any experience to be considered as skilled. And hence whatever experience after Australian qualifications should deemed to be skilled and nominated for an ANZSCO occupation. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> The assessment what they do for experience might be to assess to a nominated occupation if it is relevant to Australian qualification.
> 
> And regarding the below coment:
> 
> 
> Points allocated is just related to DIAC and the new dedcution policy is solely based on the new ACS policy.
> ACS mentions clearly that it is upto the DIAC which decide the points for the experience and qualifications.


----------



## nshah

Sunlight11 said:


> Well, Australian Immigration is looking for SKILLED+RELEVANT Experience to award you points ... not just ONLY RELEVANT...


can you share the immigration Australia link which states this ??


----------



## depende

ganpathoz2014 said:


> Yes , i finished my masters in a Australian university so applied with that qualification in the recent graduate category


WOW! It's really very fast!!! 
Which master did you?


----------



## cool_nax

Finally.. I got my ACS result today.. As expected 4yrs deducted


----------



## vikas_arora80

Congratulations Cool_Nax,

Why did they deducted your 4 years, I see that you have 8.3 years of experience in total.

This is strange, does it affects your EOI process?

- V


----------



## vikas_arora80

Great ganpathoz2014,

This is fast I think, which category you applied for?

- V


----------



## cool_nax

vikas_arora80 said:


> Congratulations Cool_Nax,
> 
> Why did they deducted your 4 years, I see that you have 8.3 years of experience in total.
> 
> This is strange, does it affects your EOI process?
> 
> - V


Thanks Vikas, My Bachelor is in Electronics and Communication Engineering thats why they deducted 4 years.Only option is to try IELTS


----------



## vikas_arora80

Just saw this one ganpathoz2014,

Got the answer to my question,

Thanks,
-V


----------



## ganpathoz2014

depende said:


> WOW! It's really very fast!!!
> Which master did you?


Masters In IT


----------



## Sunlight11

adee said:


> Guys,
> 
> Sorry to jump in the middle. However you guys can help me with one thing.
> 
> What is the difference between RELEVANT and SKILLED from skill assessment point of view?
> Is it possible to have all the experience counted as RELEVANT but some of it is deemed SKILLED on and after a certain date.
> Is is mandatory that if a given experience is deemed SKILLED on and after certain date then it would be RELEVANT as well and vice versa?
> Do RELEVANT and SKILLED correlate?
> 
> Please your answers are awaited.


A SKILLED Job is also a RELEVANT one. But a RELEVANT Job MAY NOT be SKILLED .. ! ACS will assess all your RELEVANT Jobs, BUT DIAC will only look for SKILLED Job, which comes only after the "AFTER...." clause put by ACS.


----------



## Sunlight11

nshah said:


> can you share the immigration Australia link which states this ??


Hello, you can check post # 8334 .... also .... check out the Underlined lines at News & Update section from the following Link.. https://www.acs.org.au/migration-skills-assessment/news-and-updates


----------



## rpbharat

Hi Guys,

I am new to this forum and I recently submitted my ACS Application on June 22nd.

I heard about the deduction of experience.

Below are my details:

ANZSCo Code : 261312 (Developer Programmer)
Company 1: 2005May to 2007 July ( 2 years)
Master in Software engineering 2007 August to 2008 Oct
Company 2 : 2010 jan to till date (3.5 years)


What can I expect from ACS based upon the new rule?

Response will be appreciated...

Thanks in Advance.....


----------



## King_of_the_ring

*ACS Evaluation*



Sunlight11 said:


> Well, Australian Immigration is looking for SKILLED+RELEVANT Experience to award you points ... not just ONLY RELEVANT...



I am pretty confused about the skilled v/s relevant thing :S


Moreover, I got my ACS submitted on 5th June. No news yet :S. Any one with the same status ?

I worked aug 2006 - june 2009 ( nearly 3 years )

Then went for studies to States for 2 years in the relevant field.

Worked from Aug 2011 - to date ( nearly 2 years )

How many years should I look to be considered for consideration ?


----------



## sharath62

*Need clarifications*



PNP Aspirant said:


> Hi Harish,
> 
> Thanks for the reply, just want to let you know that the sample you are referring to is BTech ECE and mine is BTech IT. I was hoping my education will be closely related to the nominated occupation.
> 
> Anyways if my skills are accessed the way you are anticipating then I must have 4 yrs of Software Testing experience and I have 3.10 so far. So do you think if I apply after two months for DIAC then things will turn for me. Please let me know what you think.
> 
> I sincerely appreciate the format you are using to judge the profile.
> 
> Thanks
> PNP


Hi,
This is Sharath from Bangalore.I too have many clarifications regarding ACS for PR to Australia.

My background is Masters in Engineering Physics.(MScTech) but I am into software field .I have 12+ years of experience in Software am thinking to apply for ACS but need many clarifications.

1.My educational background is not related to Software.So will they deduct 4yrs or more experience from mye xperience as per the latest rules?If they deduct
how many years they deduct?what will be my points in it?

2.I have to get 60 points for the eligibility.Everything depends on ACS.
Should I go ahead and apply for ACS now?Once i get my ACS then I only i will go for IELTS.Please let me know the best way

Thanks,
Sharath


----------



## karthikumars

rpbharat said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum and I recently submitted my ACS Application on June 22nd.
> 
> I heard about the deduction of experience.
> 
> Below are my details:
> 
> ANZSCo Code : 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> Company 1: 2005May to 2007 July ( 2 years)
> Master in Software engineering 2007 August to 2008 Oct
> Company 2 : 2010 jan to till date (3.5 years)
> 
> 
> What can I expect from ACS based upon the new rule?
> 
> Response will be appreciated...
> 
> Thanks in Advance.....


ACS will deduct 2 years from your total experience. You can expect 3.5 years as relevant to 261312.
I got assesment result recently. They have deducted 2 yrs, approved only 5.5 years out of 7.5 years.


----------



## karthikumars

faraz711 said:


> 30th April and no response ?? On which stage is your application? Are they taking more than 12 weeks now days or it depends on case to case?? I'have applied on 18th July and daily checking my application status


Nowadays they are taking around 12 weeks. Mine got approved on 11th week. I applied for 261312 - Developer programmer. You can expect end of july. All the best !!


----------



## samkalu

karthikumars said:


> ACS will deduct 2 years from your total experience. You can expect 3.5 years as relevant to 261312.
> I got assesment result recently. They have deducted 2 yrs, approved only 5.5 years out of 7.5 years.


Hi,
Just a curious question. I got my assesment in around jan 2013 by that time i had 4yrs and acs gave me 4yrs. I submitted my eoi in july with that experience as mentioned on the acs letter. But current acs assesments have 2yrs lesser. Does anyone think that me putting 4yrs in the eoi was ok or not?


----------



## Sunlight11

samkalu said:


> Hi,
> Just a curious question. I got my assesment in around jan 2013 by that time i had 4yrs and acs gave me 4yrs. I submitted my eoi in july with that experience as mentioned on the acs letter. But current acs assesments have 2yrs lesser. Does anyone think that me putting 4yrs in the eoi was ok or not?


Its alright.


----------



## samkalu

Thanks sunlight11 for the clarification


----------



## faraz711

karthikumars said:


> Nowadays they are taking around 12 weeks. Mine got approved on 11th week. I applied for 261312 - Developer programmer. You can expect end of july. All the best !!


Thanks karthikumars, I've applied for the same code. You must by saying end of September right ??


----------



## faraz711

Hey, Just check my Acs application status..I've applied on 18 july.. and today on 29th july my application is showing on Stage 4.... is this normal or too quick?? I hope there is nothing to worry about...please comment.....


----------



## karthikumars

faraz711 said:


> Thanks karthikumars, I've applied for the same code. You must by saying end of September right ??


Yes Faraz.


----------



## SunnyK

Any new results today... !!! It has been more than 12 weeks and I am still waiting... 

:ranger::ranger::ranger:


----------



## showeb23

Hi All,

I am lil bit confused withe the result.According to below result they have approved all my experience but they said in the first line "The following employment after January 2008".So in total how many experience they have approved?


The following employment after January 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111.

Date: 01/06-05/10 (4 yrs 4mnths)
Position:	Customer Support Engineer


Dates: 05/10-03/11 (0yrs 10 mths)
Position:	NSS/PBX Engineer

Dates: 4/11-04/13 (2yrs 0 mths)
Position:	Engineer


----------



## Vincentluf

showeb23 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am lil bit confused withe the result.According to below result they have approved all my experience but they said in the first line "The following employment after January 2008".So in total how many experience they have approved?
> 
> 
> The following employment after January 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111.
> 
> Date: 01/06-05/10 (4 yrs 4mnths)
> Position:	Customer Support Engineer
> 
> 
> Dates: 05/10-03/11 (0yrs 10 mths)
> Position:	NSS/PBX Engineer
> 
> Dates: 4/11-04/13 (2yrs 0 mths)
> Position:	Engineer


As from Jan 2008 you can claim points with DIAC. When you applied and when you got your results?


----------



## showeb23

Vincentluf said:


> As from Jan 2008 you can claim points with DIAC. When you applied and when you got your results?


I have applied 1st of May and got it today.So it means they have approve 5 years 1month,am I right?


----------



## Vincentluf

showeb23 said:


> I have applied 1st of May and got it today.So it means they have approve 5 years 1month,am I right?


yes


----------



## showeb23

Vincentluf said:


> yes


Thanks a lot vincentful


----------



## HarryAdd

faraz711 said:


> Hey, Just check my Acs application status..I've applied on 18 july.. and today on 29th july my application is showing on Stage 4.... is this normal or too quick?? I hope there is nothing to worry about...please comment.....


yes, it's normal.


----------



## HarryAdd

SunnyK said:


> Any new results today... !!! It has been more than 12 weeks and I am still waiting...
> 
> :ranger::ranger::ranger:


Hey SunnyK,

I have applied on May 3rd and it is more than 12 weeks now... Do you think that we should drop a mail to the ACS?


----------



## Bunni015

HarryAdd said:


> Hey SunnyK,
> 
> I have applied on May 3rd and it is more than 12 weeks now... Do you think that we should drop a mail to the ACS?


Hi,

Can any one reply back with the mail ID, to mail .

Thanks
Bunni


----------



## Vincentluf

HarryAdd said:


> Hey SunnyK,
> 
> I have applied on May 3rd and it is more than 12 weeks now... Do you think that we should drop a mail to the ACS?


I applied on the 30th April still waiting. I dropped ACS an email last week, they told me that I will get a result this week. The waiting is very very very long


----------



## SunnyK

HarryAdd said:


> Hey SunnyK,
> 
> I have applied on May 3rd and it is more than 12 weeks now... Do you think that we should drop a mail to the ACS?


I am not sure...I dropped a mail when it was 9 weeks... I got a response that the processing takes 12 weeks from the day it reached 4 th stage...


----------



## Bunni015

SunnyK said:


> I am not sure...I dropped a mail when it was 9 weeks... I got a response that the processing takes 12 weeks from the day it reached 4 th stage...


Wow! this is something new to know.

Thanks
Bunni


----------



## faraz711

HarryAdd said:


> yes, it's normal.


OKk, Thanks HarryAdd


----------



## moinsiddiqi

Hi Guys!

Got my result today. ACS has reduced 2 years from my total work experience. I had applied on 6 May under 263111.


----------



## HarryAdd

Bunni015 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can any one reply back with the mail ID, to mail .
> 
> Thanks
> Bunni


This is the mail id as per the ACS site
Email	[email protected]

please keep us updated if you get any response from ACS.


----------



## ashik

Dear All,

I had have completed my ACS assessment and the first four years of my experience has been deducted. The results letter states

*'The following employment after Aug 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropirately skilled level and relevant to 261313 of the ANZSCO Code.'*


So does my relevant experience start from Aug 2010 or from Sep 2010 as per the above description.

I need this so that I can know if I complete three years of relevant expereince in the next 2 days or do I have to wait another month for the 3years of experience to complete.

Please advice!


----------



## Bokya

ashik said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I had have completed my ACS assessment and the first four years of my experience has been deducted. The results letter states
> 
> *'The following employment after Aug 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropirately skilled level and relevant to 261313 of the ANZSCO Code.'*
> 
> 
> So does my relevant experience start from Aug 2010 or from Sep 2010 as per the above description.
> 
> I need this so that I can know if I complete three years of relevant expereince in the next 2 days or do I have to wait another month for the 3years of experience to complete.
> 
> Please advice!


This must be written in your assessment results that after so and so month your experience is considered to be....


----------



## sam2905

faraz711 said:


> Hey, Just check my Acs application status..I've applied on 18 july.. and today on 29th july my application is showing on Stage 4.... is this normal or too quick?? I hope there is nothing to worry about...please comment.....


It is fine. When you submit your documents properly, you get to stage 4 quickly. But the wait is here in stage 4. All the best. You do not have to worry about anything.


----------



## faraz711

sam2905 said:


> It is fine. When you submit your documents properly, you get to stage 4 quickly. But the wait is here in stage 4. All the best. You do not have to worry about anything.


Thanks Sam. Can you please tell me one more thing (though it is early to ask) While filling work exp info in EOI, should we mention relevant employment start date as actual or which is deemed by ACS, I mean I've started my career in my nominated code in April 2005 and ACS will count me skilled from April 2007, should I provide April 2007 till todate as my experience??


----------



## sam2905

faraz711 said:


> Thanks Sam. Can you please tell me one more thing (though it is early to ask) While filling work exp info in EOI, should we mention relevant employment start date as actual or which is deemed by ACS, I mean I've started my career in my nominated code in April 2005 and ACS will count me skilled from April 2007, should I provide April 2007 till todate as my experience??


No you provide your actual work experience. I mean from when you actually started to till date. you will be entering your ACS application number. They will take whatever ACS has deemed. But you need to enter your actual work experience.


----------



## JaxSantiago

faraz711 said:


> Thanks Sam. Can you please tell me one more thing (though it is early to ask) While filling work exp info in EOI, should we mention relevant employment start date as actual or which is deemed by ACS, I mean I've started my career in my nominated code in April 2005 and ACS will count me skilled from April 2007, should I provide April 2007 till todate as my experience??


Not sure if I'm getting you correctly. But in the EOI, you have to list down your actual employment history (nothing to do with what ACS assessed you with). There's a checkbox for you to indicate whether a particular employment is related to the ANZSCO code.

Hope that answers your question.


----------



## faraz711

JaxSantiago said:


> Not sure if I'm getting you correctly. But in the EOI, you have to list down your actual employment history (nothing to do with what ACS assessed you with). There's a checkbox for you to indicate whether a particular employment is related to the ANZSCO code.
> 
> Hope that answers your question.


Thanks Jax and Sam....If I am not wrong, EOI calculates your points on the basis of information you provide right, I will be receiving 15 points for 8 years work experience which I really don't mind  in my EOI, but DIAC will award me only 10 as ACS has deducted my 2 years, and I should not lodge an application (if I am invited) if I am standing on 60 points.....please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## sam2905

faraz711 said:


> Thanks Jax and Sam....If I am not wrong, EOI calculates your points on the basis of information you provide right, I will be receiving 15 points for 8 years work experience which I really don't mind  in my EOI, but DIAC will award me only 10 as ACS has deducted my 2 years, and I should not lodge an application (if I am invited) if I am standing on 60 points.....please correct me if I am wrong.


I am not understanding your question. DIAC will only award you points based on ACS assessment. And based on your inputs I think you are getting 60 points. If you are getting 60 points, you should lodge your EOI right away. Why are you saying you should not lodge if you have 60 points. Minimum points required is 60 points.


----------



## faraz711

sam2905 said:


> I am not understanding your question. DIAC will only award you points based on ACS assessment. And based on your inputs I think you are getting 60 points. If you are getting 60 points, you should lodge your EOI right away. Why are you saying you should not lodge if you have 60 points. Minimum points required is 60 points.


Actually I am getting 60 only when my overall experience which is over 8 years is assessed otherwise I am at 55 (working with IELTS to cop up) If I mention overall relevant experience information in EOI, it will count my experience as 8 years and award me 15 points. But DIAC will consider experience as 6 years. So wont it be a risk if I am invited at those 60 points?


----------



## JaxSantiago

faraz711 said:


> Actually I am getting 60 only when my overall experience which is over 8 years is assessed otherwise I am at 55 (working with IELTS to cop up) If I mention overall relevant experience information in EOI, it will count my experience as 8 years and award me 15 points. But DIAC will consider experience as 6 years. So wont it be a risk if I am invited at those 60 points?


Ah. For that, the basis will be *what ACS assessed you with*. 

You were saying that your actual working experience is 8 years. But ACS deducted you 2 years. Thus DIAC will only give you 10 pts, not 15. If this leaves you with 55 pts, then you'll need the points from IELTS or elsewhere (state sponsorship, partner skills etc).


----------



## sam2905

faraz711 said:


> Actually I am getting 60 only when my overall experience which is over 8 years is assessed otherwise I am at 55 (working with IELTS to cop up) If I mention overall relevant experience information in EOI, it will count my experience as 8 years and award me 15 points. But DIAC will consider experience as 6 years. So wont it be a risk if I am invited at those 60 points?


You will not be invited for 60 points. Do not claim 15 points because you do not have 15 points. If your claim is wrong, your visa will not be approved. So the only right way to submit your EOI is when you know you have 60 points. Try to get 5 points from IELTS or go for state sponsorship to get 60.


----------



## SunnyK

Vincentluf said:


> I applied on the 30th April still waiting. I dropped ACS an email last week, they told me that I will get a result this week. The waiting is very very very long


Hi Vincent, 

Any update on your application status??? 

Any new results today???


----------



## faraz711

sam2905 said:


> You will not be invited for 60 points. Do not claim 15 points because you do not have 15 points. If your claim is wrong, your visa will not be approved. So the only right way to submit your EOI is when you know you have 60 points. Try to get 5 points from IELTS or go for state sponsorship to get 60.


Yeh, that's right....thanks Sam..appearing for IELTS on 29 Aug.


----------



## HarryAdd

long wait "with assessor" has changed to in progress today... not sure how much more time will it take to get the result.


----------



## nktcoming

Hi All,

I am very new to this forum, i am planning to apply for ACS. Please give me your valuable suggestions.

I am having total 8.5 yrs of experience.But I can provide reference letters for last 6 years only.

1) I have Form16, bank statement and reference letters for last 6 years
2) I have only pay slip, offer letter and experience letter from my first company i.e ( the first 2.5 yrs). I can't provide Form16, Bank statement as i was getting salary in hand. And also i can't submit reference letter as this company no longer exists.

Please let me know how to deal with these 2.5 yrs experience.

Your help would be greatly appreciated and thank you very much in advance.


----------



## sanjay776

*ACS Processing*



HarryAdd said:


> long wait "with assessor" has changed to in progress today... not sure how much more time will it take to get the result.


Hi Harry,

All the best for your ACS result. I have also applied on the same time (13th May) and appeared for IELTs on 27th July. Now waiting for both ACS and IELTs result.

You r from which place. I m from Pune

Sanjay


----------



## Mroks

nktcoming said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am very new to this forum, i am planning to apply for ACS. Please give me your valuable suggestions.
> 
> I am having total 8.5 yrs of experience.But I can provide reference letters for last 6 years only.
> 
> 1) I have Form16, bank statement and reference letters for last 6 years
> 2) I have only pay slip, offer letter and experience letter from my first company i.e ( the first 2.5 yrs). I can't provide Form16, Bank statement as i was getting salary in hand. And also i can't submit reference letter as this company no longer exists.
> 
> Please let me know how to deal with these 2.5 yrs experience.
> 
> Your help would be greatly appreciated and thank you very much in advance.


Submit statutory declaration for 2.5 yrs exp. 
Below may help you
http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0017/12635/Employment-FAQs.pdf
http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0020/7319/Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf


----------



## faraz711

HarryAdd said:


> long wait "with assessor" has changed to in progress today... not sure how much more time will it take to get the result.


Congratzz...you will get a positive result by tomorrow


----------



## HarryAdd

sanjay776 said:


> Hi Harry,
> 
> All the best for your ACS result. I have also applied on the same time (13th May) and appeared for IELTs on 27th July. Now waiting for both ACS and IELTs result.
> 
> You r from which place. I m from Pune
> 
> Sanjay


Thanks Sanjay.
I am from Bangalore

Please fill your details in the below online excel sheet
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc#gid=0

This will keep your hopes high at all the times.
All the best to you and keep in touch


----------



## SunnyK

HarryAdd said:


> long wait "with assessor" has changed to in progress today... not sure how much more time will it take to get the result.


Hi Harry Add, 

All the best for your result... I too applied on the same day... But still my status is "With Assessor" .. Not sure how long my wait has to go on!!!!


----------



## HarryAdd

SunnyK said:


> Hi Harry Add,
> 
> All the best for your result... I too applied on the same day... But still my status is "With Assessor" .. Not sure how long my wait has to go on!!!!


Thanks Sunny.
Hope we both will get the positive result within this week


----------



## HarryAdd

faraz711 said:


> Congratzz...you will get a positive result by tomorrow


Thanks Faraz


----------



## SaiDaivik

Completed 7 waiting weeks with ACS now  seeing the people updates here, guess i have to wait for another 4-5 weeks for sure


----------



## SunnyK

HarryAdd said:


> Thanks Sunny.
> Hope we both will get the positive result within this week


HarryAdd, 

Seems like you got ur result... The spreadsheet was updated???


----------



## Vincentluf

Hi Team,

Results received today, I have applied on the 30th April 2013.
ACS deducted 2years. Degree Major in IT & Closely related to my Job.

However when filling the EOI could in the Employement history the start date must be equal to the Skilled date mentioned by ACS right?


----------



## Mroks

Vincentluf said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> Results received today, I have applied on the 30th April 2013.
> ACS deducted 2years. Degree Major in IT & Closely related to my Job.
> 
> However when filling the EOI could in the Employement history the start date must be equal to the Skilled date mentioned by ACS right?


Right.


----------



## megnathreddy

have submitted my acs on May 26 2013 and still waiting for response. it is in stage 4 since May 28th. Have got 6 in ielts and expecting the ACS Before this weekend so that i can apply for visa before august 23 as i complete my 33 year of age on august 23. If i get acs before end of this month (July) I can do the eoi as soon as possible and expect a positive response before 23 august. Else i have to write IELTS again and get 7 in each module, because of age my points will be reduced by 5 by august 24 2013.


----------



## Vincentluf

Mroks said:


> Right.


Thanks Mroks, one last question for the Visa Type can I select both 189 & 190 ?
This will not have any impact, because I want to get invited on 189, 190 is only to be on the safe side.

What is your suggestion?


----------



## SaiDaivik

megnathreddy said:


> have submitted my acs on May 26 2013 and still waiting for response. it is in stage 4 since May 28th. Have got 6 in ielts and expecting the ACS Before this weekend so that i can apply for visa before august 23 as i complete my 33 year of age on august 23. If i get acs before end of this month (July) I can do the eoi as soon as possible and expect a positive response before 23 august. Else i have to write IELTS again and get 7 in each module, because of age my points will be reduced by 5 by august 24 2013.


Hopefully you will get the result asap.

even i was confused on this age criteria to start with. I too have crossed 32 yrs and will be completing 33 by next May. i thought i can claim only 25 points ( 33-39 yrs category) even now. But one of our friend clarified that we can claim 30 points until we actually complete 33 yrs. With that, i am in good standing at 55 points with ACS results awaiting.


----------



## Mroks

megnathreddy said:


> have submitted my acs on May 26 2013 and still waiting for response. it is in stage 4 since May 28th. Have got 6 in ielts and expecting the ACS Before this weekend so that i can apply for visa before august 23 as i complete my 33 year of age on august 23. If i get acs before end of this month (July) I can do the eoi as soon as possible and expect a positive response before 23 august. Else i have to write IELTS again and get 7 in each module, because of age my points will be reduced by 5 by august 24 2013.


You have to get the invitation on or before 22 August to get 30 points for your age, else you get 25 points for age.


----------



## auspirant258

Vincentluf said:


> Thanks Mroks, one last question for the Visa Type can I select both 189 & 190 ?
> This will not have any impact, because I want to get invited on 189, 190 is only to be on the safe side.
> 
> What is your suggestion?


If you get 60 points go for 189


----------



## Vincentluf

auspirant258 said:


> If you get 60 points go for 189


Thanks, but what would be the impact if i Select both 189 & 190 ?


----------



## cvas

Am I too late to apply for this?


----------



## Mroks

Vincentluf said:


> Thanks Mroks, one last question for the Visa Type can I select both 189 & 190 ?
> This will not have any impact, because I want to get invited on 189, 190 is only to be on the safe side.
> 
> What is your suggestion?


You can select both. 189 and 190 are different route and cannot conflict.


----------



## Vincentluf

Mroks said:


> You can select both. 189 and 190 are different route and cannot conflict.


ok so if i select 190 this will not impact on my chances of getting invite for 189? i'm a bit concern


----------



## Mroks

Vincentluf said:


> ok so if i select 190 this will not impact on my chances of getting invite for 189? i'm a bit concern


There will be no impact. Both have different process. 189 invitations are conducted on 1st and 3rd Monday of month while 190 invitations are generated once the sponsoring state approves you. There is no question of conflict.


----------



## Bokya

nktcoming said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am very new to this forum, i am planning to apply for ACS. Please give me your valuable suggestions.
> 
> I am having total 8.5 yrs of experience.But I can provide reference letters for last 6 years only.
> 
> 1) I have Form16, bank statement and reference letters for last 6 years
> 2) I have only pay slip, offer letter and experience letter from my first company i.e ( the first 2.5 yrs). I can't provide Form16, Bank statement as i was getting salary in hand. And also i can't submit reference letter as this company no longer exists.
> 
> Please let me know how to deal with these 2.5 yrs experience.
> 
> Your help would be greatly appreciated and thank you very much in advance.


Don't leave a single month experience un-explained to ACS. Take the reference from team mates/ managers. Its not mandatory to take references only from managers, your team mate's reference will also work. Out of 8.5 then they will deduct your 2 years if your degree is closely related and you can claim 10 points for 6.5 years. This would be very vital in next process as DIAC and ACS can change their rules any time without any prior information to candidates as it has happened to all of us in April 2013.


----------



## megnathreddy

Can anyone tell me if i have a chance of getting the acs before this weekend by any chance...


----------



## King_of_the_ring

SaiDaivik said:


> Hopefully you will get the result asap.
> 
> even i was confused on this age criteria to start with. I too have crossed 32 yrs and will be completing 33 by next May. i thought i can claim only 25 points ( 33-39 yrs category) even now. But one of our friend clarified that we can claim 30 points until we actually complete 33 yrs. With that, i am in good standing at 55 points with ACS results awaiting.


Hi I applied on 5th June too .. I am hoping to get the result back soon tooo .... any luck so far ?


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Hi Faraz,

Why they deducted two years from your experience ?


----------



## King_of_the_ring

*Why are they deducting two years of ur experience ?*



faraz711 said:


> Thanks Jax and Sam....If I am not wrong, EOI calculates your points on the basis of information you provide right, I will be receiving 15 points for 8 years work experience which I really don't mind  in my EOI, but DIAC will award me only 10 as ACS has deducted my 2 years, and I should not lodge an application (if I am invited) if I am standing on 60 points.....please correct me if I am wrong.



Faraz why are they deducting two years out of the experience ?


----------



## sanjay776

*189 and 190 Processing Time*

How much processing time required for 189 and 190 Visa? Can anybody explain.


----------



## Vincentluf

King_of_the_ring said:


> Faraz why are they deducting two years out of the experience ?


Hi King_of_the_ring,

Thats the new rule for ACS, they deduct 2yrs if your degree is closely related to your nominated occupation otherwise it is 4yrs.


----------



## mjamal14

sanjay776 said:


> How much processing time required for 189 and 190 Visa? Can anybody explain.


Your ACS status went from stage 2 to stage 4 in 2 days ??


----------



## Mroks

sanjay776 said:


> How much processing time required for 189 and 190 Visa? Can anybody explain.


190 has higher priority than 189. 190 takes around 2 months while 189 around 3 or more. If DIAC carries out verification then the period may extend.


----------



## hemant13

*EOI Filing Query*

Hello - I got my ACS assessment today. Got 2 years deducted.
I had applied in 261314 (Software Tester) category. I have about 70 points, but not sure if to apply EOI in 189 or 190 category.

Though I think 190 will be faster, but it may limit finding job in one state only. 

Can I file in 189 category for 261314 (Software Tester)?

Can anyone please suggest which route will be better?


----------



## Bokya

hemant13 said:


> Hello - I got my ACS assessment today. Got 2 years deducted.
> I had applied in 261314 (Software Tester) category. I have about 70 points, but not sure if to apply EOI in 189 or 190 category.
> 
> Though I think 190 will be faster, but it may limit finding job in one state only.
> 
> Can I file in 189 category for 261314 (Software Tester)?
> 
> Can anyone please suggest which route will be better?


Please check if 261314 code can apply through 189, as far as my information goes Software Testers have to apply using 190. Your skill is not listed in SOL list. Please confirm...


----------



## pratikshelar871

My Skills assessment application has been with ACS for more than 13 weeks now. Has anyone faced similar issue? How much time should it take?


----------



## beautifool

Hey guys, 

I have just finished my double degree in Business and IT which I major in Business Information System Management from Australian uni. I intend to apply for ACS skill assessment. 

To obtain the 485 bridging visa, I should have both Medical Checkup and Skills Assessment Reference number.

I was just wondering since my graduation will be at around late September to early October, and my student visa expiring at the end of August, will ACS accept my academic transcript that I obtained from my uni's web system? 
The academic transcript have 'not an official' disclaimer written all over it. I can definitely supply or add my official academic transcript once I received it, but will the 'unofficial' one sufficient for the time being? That is, to obtain the reference number of my skill assessment for the sake of bridging status? 

Another question is, I am torn between ICT Business Analyst and ICT project manager from the SOL. Seeing as I wanted to pursue the Business Analyst route, I intend to apply for it as my nominated skills. However, from the description it seems like my education leaning more towards the Project Manager route. 

The following is some subject that I have undertaken during my time at uni: 

Core Subjects:
Communication for IT Professionals 
Introduction to Information Systems 
Programming Fundamentals 
Web Systems 
Business Requirements Modelling 
Networking Essentials 
Database Fundamentals 
Project Management and the Professional	

Major:

Information System Development Methodologies 
Collaborative Business Processes 
Business Process and IT Strategy 
Innovations for Global Relationship Management 
Networked Enterprise Architecture 
Strategic IT Project
Finance and IT 
System Testing and Quality Management


So, what do you guys think? 

Thanks in advance, 

-B


----------



## Mroks

hemant13 said:


> Hello - I got my ACS assessment today. Got 2 years deducted.
> I had applied in 261314 (Software Tester) category. I have about 70 points, but not sure if to apply EOI in 189 or 190 category.
> 
> Though I think 190 will be faster, but it may limit finding job in one state only.
> 
> Can I file in 189 category for 261314 (Software Tester)?
> 
> Can anyone please suggest which route will be better?


You cannot file for 189 as your occupation code is not on SOL. State sponsorship is the option for you. As of today Victoria sponsors the occupation and the requirement is IELTS 7 band each.
SA is currently open only for onshore applicants for software tester.
ACT will come with new list in Aug 2013, hoping the occupation getting retained. Again here the IELTS requirement is high.


----------



## hemant13

Can you please tell which state is best to apply for sponsorship? Victoria I heard has high availability.

ACT has limited availability. But do you think it would be good to check for eligibility with them?

NSW, am not sure.

I have 7+ in IELTS, and overall is 8.0.


----------



## Mroks

hemant13 said:


> Can you please tell which state is best to apply for sponsorship? Victoria I heard has high availability.
> 
> ACT has limited availability. But do you think it would be good to check for eligibility with them?
> 
> NSW, am not sure.
> 
> I have 7+ in IELTS, and overall is 8.0.


As per current scenario, software testers do not have much options left. NSW does not sponsor 261314.

Vic is good but has high rejection rate for sponsorship. 

Vic takes around 2 to 3 months for approving SS while ACT takes around 1.5 months.
ACT SS charges fee of $300 while Vic SS is free.


----------



## mjamal14

What is the average time for ACS to go from '*Allocated*' to '*with Assessor*' stage ?


----------



## green_apple

mjamal14 said:


> What is the average time for ACS to go from '*Allocated*' to '*with Assessor*' stage ?


Normally it takes about 1 week


----------



## Sai2Aus

Mroks said:


> As per current scenario, software testers do not have much options left. NSW does not sponsor 261314.
> 
> Vic is good but has high rejection rate for sponsorship.
> 
> Vic takes around 2 to 3 months for approving SS while ACT takes around 1.5 months.
> ACT SS charges fee of $300 while Vic SS is free.


Hi Mroks,

is it possible to apply for both states? or we have to wait for the result of one state and if -ve apply for another? 

heard ACT is also tough to get through. is it right? 

can i know the reasons for Vic rejections? are the rejections mostly for testers or for all kinds of job?


----------



## faraz711

King_of_the_ring said:


> Faraz why are they deducting two years out of the experience ?


Actually I have'nt received my ACS result yet, but its obvious, 2 years work experience along with related qualification is ACS reuirement. Which category you are applying for bro?


----------



## Mroks

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi Mroks,
> 
> is it possible to apply for both states? or we have to wait for the result of one state and if -ve apply for another?
> *Both states at a time possible.
> Apply for ACT SS
> Apply for Vic SS
> Depending upon the +ve outcome Vic gives you 4 months to file for EOI and notify them about the EOI ID.
> ACT SS gives you around a months time to file for EOI and notify them the EOI ID.*
> 
> 
> heard ACT is also tough to get through. is it right?
> *Limited seats, so tough*
> 
> can i know the reasons for Vic rejections? are the rejections mostly for testers or for all kinds of job?
> *Rejection are for all kinds of occupation. If there are better applicants and more suitable to Vic job market than you, you get rejected.*


Above reply in *bold*


----------



## Sai2Aus

Mroks said:


> Both states at a time possible.
> Apply for ACT SS
> Apply for Vic SS
> Depending upon the +ve outcome Vic gives you 4 months to file for EOI and notify them about the EOI ID.
> ACT SS gives you around a months time to file for EOI and notify them the EOI ID.
> 
> *bold*


Thanks for the reply Mroks, I read in some posts that we have to file EOI first as SS need the EOI number. In the EOI we have to choose the 2 states or submit EOI twice?

After ACS assessment i can apply for Vic SS and ACT SS simultaneously. Should the states be informed that i have applied for 2states? 

I dont know if i have understood right.. plz clarify.


----------



## Mroks

Sai2Aus said:


> Thanks for the reply Mroks, I read in some posts that we have to file EOI first as SS need the EOI number. In the EOI we have to choose the 2 states or submit EOI twice?
> 
> After ACS assessment i can apply for Vic SS and ACT SS simultaneously. Should the states be informed that i have applied for 2states?
> 
> I dont know if i have understood right.. plz clarify.


Both Vic and ACT accept SS applications without filing EOI. There should not be any issue. This is mentioned as per their sites. Other states do require you first file for EOI and then proceed with SS application.


----------



## mjamal14

green_apple said:


> Normally it takes about 1 week


I applied on 21st July..

Its still in allocated state.Should I be worried ?


----------



## mjamal14

mjamal14 said:


> I applied on 21st July..
> 
> Its still in allocated state.Should I be worried ?


Anyone ?


----------



## guri.d.chd

Application Programmer-261313 | ACS Applied: 18/7/13 
Current status: Your Application is being Assessed by an Authorised Assessor.

Can somebody guide how much time will it take now? Also what is the next step?

Thanks,
Guri



mjamal14 said:


> Anyone ?


----------



## mjamal14

guri.d.chd said:


> Application Programmer-261313 | ACS Applied: 18/7/13
> Current status: Your Application is being Assessed by an Authorised Assessor.
> 
> Can somebody guide how much time will it take now? Also what is the next step?
> 
> Thanks,
> Guri


How much time did it take for your application to go from *allocated *to *with assessor*


----------



## SaiDaivik

mjamal14 said:


> How much time did it take for your application to go from *allocated *to *with assessor*


Now a days it's taking almost 12 weeks for the ACS assessment result


----------



## mjamal14

SaiDaivik said:


> Now a days it's taking almost 12 weeks for the ACS assessment result


I know, I was just wondering coz mine is in allocated state for the past 10 days.


----------



## SaiDaivik

mjamal14 said:


> I know, I was just wondering coz mine is in allocated state for the past 10 days.


not sure on that. I have submitted on 4th June and got a reply from ACS asking for more supporting documents. Once i provided them, it moved to 'With assessor' state on the very next day.

May be you can wait for few more days


----------



## mjamal14

SaiDaivik said:


> not sure on that. I have submitted on 4th June and got a reply from ACS asking for more supporting documents. Once i provided them, it moved to 'With assessor' state on the very next day.
> 
> May be you can wait for few more days


Ok, thanks..


----------



## mjamal14

Anyone know how I should contact ACS ?

On the website there is an email and phone number.

Should I just call ?



> Email [email protected]
> Address
> 
> 
> 
> Australian Computer Society Inc. (ACT)
> ARBN 160 325 931
> Level 11, 50 Carrington St
> SYDNEY, NSW 2000
> AUSTRALIA
> Phone
> 
> +61 (0)2 9290 3422
> Sydney Office Hours 09.30-12.30


And there working hours are just 3 hours ???


----------



## ayesha.aykhan

Hi , 
Is there anyone who applied for ACS with Master in IT degree without first degree . I am in a situation where I have master degree from UK but i aint got any bachelor degree . I have been working as a software developer from 01-2003 and did my Master in 10-2010 . I also did Ms certification in 2011 . Any idea how much points i can fetch ?


----------



## faraz711

ayesha.aykhan said:


> Hi ,
> Is there anyone who applied for ACS with Master in IT degree without first degree . I am in a situation where I have master degree from UK but i aint got any bachelor degree . I have been working as a software developer from 01-2003 and did my Master in 10-2010 . I also did Ms certification in 2011 . Any idea how much points i can fetch ?


It is clearly mentioned in ACS guidelines that "If you have a Master degree, please provide documents for the underpinning qualifications." quoted from Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf. You must any graduation degree? 

If you got assessed positively by ACS, DIAC will count your work experience after 2012 (i-e 2 years after relevant qualification). Seniors please correct if I am wrong somewhere.


----------



## faraz711

mjamal14 said:


> Anyone know how I should contact ACS ?
> 
> On the website there is an email and phone number.
> 
> Should I just call ?
> 
> 
> 
> And there working hours are just 3 hours ???


I have contacted them couple of time via email [email protected] after submitting my application and got reply within 24 hours. I think you should first try emailing them.


----------



## megnathreddy

No updates yet..


----------



## showeb23

Vincentluf said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> Results received today, I have applied on the 30th April 2013.
> ACS deducted 2years. Degree Major in IT & Closely related to my Job.
> 
> However when filling the EOI could in the Employement history the start date must be equal to the Skilled date mentioned by ACS right?




Hi Vincent and Morks,

While filling the emplyment history,do i have to fill the end date same as my ACS report or I 'll fill the current when I 'll apply?

If I apply both 189,190 and get the invitation from 190 first then am I still allegible for visa 189?Or they will just cancel the invitation for 189.

Thank


----------



## Mroks

showeb23 said:


> Hi Vincent and Morks,
> 
> While filling the emplyment history,do i have to fill the end date same as my ACS report or I 'll fill the current when I 'll apply?
> *The experience of ACS and EOI will not match as in EOI you will be mentioning the post ACS experience in case you want to claim points. If there no effect on points you can mention the end date same as of the ACS, else you can mention the current EOI filing date. No issues.*
> 
> 
> If I apply both 189,190 and get the invitation from 190 first then am I still allegible for visa 189?Or they will just cancel the invitation for 189.
> *Once you get invitation for 190, your EOI will be go under suspension. You have 6 months to file for Visa and if you don't file visa with in this period the EOI will come out of suspension and becomes eligible for another final 2nd invitation.*
> 
> 
> Thank


Above reply in *bold*


----------



## Mroks

Hi Showeb23,

The main trick here is you can apply for SS to get the SS approval, but avoid getting invitation on it. Now if you have SS approval, but no invitation, the EOI will not go under suspension. This can be possible depending upon your sponsoring state.


----------



## ayesha.aykhan

Hi Faraz,
Many thanks for your reply . Actually I dont have bachelor degree i got admission in Msc IT on the grounds of experience and some short diplomas . Can you please advice me if i should go for RPL as I have got more then 10 years of experience or I should choose to asses my education which is just Master Degree some short diplomas and Vendor certification . Which can give me maximum points ? 
Regards,



faraz711 said:


> It is clearly mentioned in ACS guidelines that "If you have a Master degree, please provide documents for the underpinning qualifications." quoted from Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf. You must any graduation degree?
> 
> If you got assessed positively by ACS, DIAC will count your work experience after 2012 (i-e 2 years after relevant qualification). Seniors please correct if I am wrong somewhere.


----------



## megnathreddy

Can we send them email requesting to speed up the process, as i would be crossing my 33 years of age soon (august 23).


----------



## Chetu

megnathreddy said:


> Can we send them email requesting to speed up the process, as i would be crossing my 33 years of age soon (august 23).


No harm in trying.


----------



## megnathreddy

Thank you.. doing it now


----------



## faraz711

ayesha.aykhan said:


> Hi Faraz,
> Many thanks for your reply . Actually I dont have bachelor degree i got admission in Msc IT on the grounds of experience and some short diplomas . Can you please advice me if i should go for RPL as I have got more then 10 years of experience or I should choose to asses my education which is just Master Degree some short diplomas and Vendor certification . Which can give me maximum points ?
> Regards,


Haven't gone through the RPL process so couldn't advice you much 
Please check ACS Summary-of-Criteria.pdf they have a list of vendor certifications which are accepted by ACS, if your diplomas can be assessed as minimum qualification required, then you will only loose your initial 5 years of experience.
Do have a detailed look at this option.


----------



## OZIND

megnathreddy said:


> Thank you.. doing it now[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I don't think your age is going to matter here..... as there is no fixed SLA's defined from DIAC .........hence all i would say is when the application was logged and when the ACS was done that is before April2013 or after........
> 
> Once your application is logged .... all they would check is based on the facts... you can't keep on updating your age as the application is under review neither it is required ........
> 
> Even if per say you want to updated the EoI etc... it would lead to decrease of points and whole process would go haywire which is uncalled for......
> 
> jst my thoughts......
> 
> Regards
> Kumar


----------



## Bokya

pratikshelar871 said:


> My Skills assessment application has been with ACS for more than 13 weeks now. Has anyone faced similar issue? How much time should it take?


Mostly its 3 months rather than 12 weeks


----------



## Bokya

kumarnar said:


> megnathreddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.. doing it now[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I don't think your age is going to matter here..... as there is no fixed SLA's defined from DIAC .........hence all i would say is when the application was logged and when the ACS was done that is before April2013 or after........
> 
> Once your application is logged .... all they would check is based on the facts... you can't keep on updating your age as the application is under review neither it is required ........
> 
> Even if per say you want to updated the EoI etc... it would lead to decrease of points and whole process would go haywire which is uncalled for......
> 
> jst my thoughts......
> 
> Regards
> Kumar
> 
> 
> 
> Age will definitely matter. You should be <33 before you get invite. Once you get invite and then if you cross 32 its okay. Your points will be decreased automatically depending on your age crossing 33 in EOI as you must have already entered your birth date. For rest of the things if there is any change in circumstances you should update it on your own.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mroks

megnathreddy said:


> Can we send them email requesting to speed up the process, as i would be crossing my 33 years of age soon (august 23).


That won't impact the ACS processing time. 

DIAC entertains to carry out Visa processing fast when the skill assessment is going to get expire.


----------



## OZIND

Bokya said:


> kumarnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Age will definitely matter. You should be <33 before you get invite. Once you get invite and then if you cross 32 its okay. Your points will be decreased automatically depending on your age crossing 33 in EOI as you must have already entered your birth date. For rest of the things if there is any change in circumstances you should update it on your own.
> 
> 
> 
> I dis-agree this ... since you apply on point based systems and all that depends is when you have applied and is doesn't overrides the present circumstances be it age or anything else......
> 
> Even let's say what you put is correct then based on the exp the points would increase which is not the case.... though you can update EoI but in case of SS it is not possible once you submit your application and both the process would clash...
> 
> What say........ and how abt your ACS.. would it also be invalidated by DIAC if it belongs to previous year ..............
Click to expand...


----------



## Mroks

kumarnar said:


> Bokya said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dis-agree this ... since you apply on point based systems and all that depends is when you have applied and is doesn't overrides the present circumstances be it age or anything else......
> 
> Even let's say what you put is correct then based on the exp the points would increase which is not the case.... though you can update EoI but in case of SS it is not possible once you submit your application and both the process would clash...
> 
> What say........ and how abt your ACS.. would it also be invalidated by DIAC if it belongs to previous year ..............
> 
> 
> 
> The points at the time invitation is taken into account for invitation generation for 189 as well as 190. Regarding age, we are supplying DOB to EOI and hence the points for age will change when the applicant completes 33 yrs of age. Regarding experience the applicant has to modify the EOI so that he can claim additional points.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bokya

kumarnar said:


> Bokya said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dis-agree this ... since you apply on point based systems and all that depends is when you have applied and is doesn't overrides the present circumstances be it age or anything else......
> 
> Even let's say what you put is correct then based on the exp the points would increase which is not the case.... though you can update EoI but in case of SS it is not possible once you submit your application and both the process would clash...
> 
> What say........ and how abt your ACS.. would it also be invalidated by DIAC if it belongs to previous year ..............
> 
> 
> 
> kumarnar, Please read the ACS/ DIAC rules carefully before commenting. When you file EOI you check the radio button which says you will update the EOI if there is any change in your circumstances. ACS is valid for two years. ITS CLEARLY MENTIONED THAT YOUR AGE BEFORE YOU GET THE INVITE SHOULD BE LESS THAN 33 to CLAIM FULL 30 POINTS. THIS IS FOR 189 & 190 BOTH.
Click to expand...


----------



## showeb23

Mroks said:


> Hi Showeb23,
> 
> The main trick here is you can apply for SS to get the SS approval, but avoid getting invitation on it. Now if you have SS approval, but no invitation, the EOI will not go under suspension. This can be possible depending upon your sponsoring state.



Thank you so much mroks for your advice.


----------



## Bokya

showeb23 said:


> Thank you so much mroks for your advice.


Once you get approval you get invitation almost instantaneously. So be careful about applying for SS.


----------



## mike_0707

*Regarding ACS Assessment*

Hi All,

I am new to this forum and require some info about ACS assessment. I have 5.8 years of experience as a Software Engineer. I am basically from ECE Back ground and I have applied for ACS and waiting for assessment result.Can any one tell me whether i can claim 10 points for my 5 years experience. Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Sunlight11

mike_0707 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum and require some info about ACS assessment. I have 5.8 years of experience as a Software Engineer. I am basically from ECE Back ground and I have applied for ACS and waiting for assessment result.Can any one tell me whether i can claim 10 points for my 5 years experience. Thanks in Advance.


Well if you are lucky you may claim max 5 points if they deduct 2 years ... Normally ppl from ECE background mostly get deducted 4 years of work.


----------



## showeb23

Bokya said:


> Once you get approval you get invitation almost instantaneously. So be careful about applying for SS.



Oh.. IC. Then I think its better not to apply 190


----------



## rockyrambo

Sunlight11 said:


> Well if you are lucky you may claim max 5 points if they deduct 2 years ... Normally ppl from ECE background mostly get deducted 4 years of work.


Haven't they solved this puzzle yet? Whether DIAC is deducting workex as well or not?


----------



## OZIND

Bokya said:


> kumarnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> kumarnar, Please read the ACS/ DIAC rules carefully before commenting. When you file EOI you check the radio button which says you will update the EOI if there is any change in your circumstances. ACS is valid for two years. ITS CLEARLY MENTIONED THAT YOUR AGE BEFORE YOU GET THE INVITE SHOULD BE LESS THAN 33 to CLAIM FULL 30 POINTS. THIS IS FOR 189 & 190 BOTH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies.... yes you are correct....i was trying to be an SME here and flunked.....
> btw can you confirm if age is taken into consideration at the time of the SS invitaion....or e-VISA invitation or at /before the GRANT is given.........
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> Kumar
Click to expand...


----------



## Mroks

showeb23 said:


> Oh.. IC. Then I think its better not to apply 190


You get the 190 invitation immediately when state approves you. This invitation can be delayed by not providing EOI ID to states. This can work for ACT and Vic as these states accept SS application prior to filing your EOI. Once approved the states will ask you to file for EOI and submit EOI ID to the states. Vic gives 4 months while ACT gives 1 month time frame for the same. Thus you can delay the invitation for these states.

For other states where it is mandatory to file for EOI for SS application, you cannot delay the invitation once approved.


----------



## K6370

hi,
I submitted my skill assessment application on 22nd July.My applicant NO is 7801XX.code is 261313
It has been 2 weeks by now but the it is still in stage 2. I know someone aplicated more later than me have been stage4 a few days ago. I am upset becase that means my aplicantion have not been assessed yet. 
is there the same situation happen on anybody?


----------



## faraz711

K6370 said:


> hi,
> I submitted my skill assessment application on 22nd July.My applicant NO is 7801XX.code is 261313
> It has been 2 weeks by now but the it is still in stage 2. I know someone aplicated more later than me have been stage4 a few days ago. I am upset becase that means my aplicantion have not been assessed yet.
> is there the same situation happen on anybody?


No need to worry K6370, I've applied on 18th july and my application moved to stage 4 after 10 days. Some applications might move within couple of days. Just relax for atleast 12 weeks . Stage 3 is only for applications where they any further documents otherwise it jumps to stage 4 directly.


----------



## Bokya

kumarnar said:


> Bokya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies.... yes you are correct....i was trying to be an SME here and flunked.....
> btw can you confirm if age is taken into consideration at the time of the SS invitaion....or e-VISA invitation or at /before the GRANT is given.........
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> Kumar
> 
> 
> 
> SS only approves your request, you only get invitation through EOI. Once you get invite you are done. However you get only two months to complete rest of the process as that invite is valid only for 60 days. Later one might not be eligible if they cross the age, 33 and loose 5 points (unless you get these 5 points from somewhere else)
Click to expand...


----------



## K6370

faraz711 said:


> No need to worry K6370, I've applied on 18th july and my application moved to stage 4 after 10 days. Some applications might move within couple of days. Just relax for atleast 12 weeks . Stage 3 is only for applications where they any further documents otherwise it jumps to stage 4 directly.


thank you. i just thought maybe the later it gets stage4,the longer my entire aplicantion takes. today is over,and my applicantion stil no change,in stage2.
i guess i have to check the status next monday.


----------



## mike_0707

Sunlight11 said:


> Well if you are lucky you may claim max 5 points if they deduct 2 years ... Normally ppl from ECE background mostly get deducted 4 years of work.


ohh thanks alot and can i include partner skills as my wife is working as researcher ( Biotechnology) to claim 5 points. Also please tell me whether the below scenario will workout??

for age: 30
qualification: 15
experience if i can get 3 years from ACS: 5
Ielts :6 so 0 points
SS from NSW: 5 points
partnet skills 5 points
30+15+5+5+5=60


----------



## rAussie

SaiDaivik said:


> not sure on that. I have submitted on 4th June and got a reply from ACS asking for more supporting documents. Once i provided them, it moved to 'With assessor' state on the very next day.
> 
> May be you can wait for few more days


Hi SaiDaivik,

What additional supporting documents has ACS asked for?
Did you miss submitting those at the initial stage or they needed additional documents?

Thanks


----------



## Sunlight11

mike_0707 said:


> ohh thanks alot and can i include partner skills as my wife is working as researcher ( Biotechnology) to claim 5 points. Also please tell me whether the below scenario will workout??
> 
> for age: 30
> qualification: 15
> experience if i can get 3 years from ACS: 5
> Ielts :6 so 0 points
> SS from NSW: 5 points
> partnet skills 5 points
> 30+15+5+5+5=60


Well, she also must get positive assessment for an occupation present in CSOL + 6.0 in IELTS .... You've to check which occupation in CSOL falls under Biotechnology and whether her (research experience + education) is sufficient enough for the assessing authority to declare her positive.


----------



## karthikumars

Sunlight11 said:


> Well, she also must get positive assessment for an occupation present in CSOL + 6.0 in IELTS .... You've to check which occupation in CSOL falls under Biotechnology and whether her (research experience + education) is sufficient enough for the assessing authority to declare her positive.


ACS deducting 4 years if you are from non-computer science department. I think they will say only 1.8 years relevant to anzsco code. So better to be prepared with partner skills, IELTS or State sponsorship.


----------



## carlferguson148

Yes, I think so.


----------



## Bokya

Can any one comment on PCC being done before lodging Visa application?


----------



## Mroks

Bokya said:


> Can any one comment on PCC being done before lodging Visa application?


It's better to be ready with PCC and upload it before CO is assigned to visa application. When CO is assigned and all docs are in place then there will not be delay in grant.
Moreover time duration in getting PCC varies from location to location.


----------



## karthikumars

Mroks said:


> It's better to be ready with PCC and upload it before CO is assigned to visa application. When CO is assigned and all docs are in place then there will not be delay in grant.
> Moreover time duration in getting PCC varies from location to location.


Yes. Agree. It will speed up decision. But, Your arrival date will be exactly 1 year from Medicals or PCC date whichever is earlier. Before that you should enter australia. 

If you get PCC now, your visa process takes another 4-6 months, you will be having less time to enter australia.


----------



## Agan

Hi All 

I have applied for ACS assessment on 1st August 2013 for ICT Project Manager. on 2nd Aug 2013, it changed to stage 2. Now still at stage 2.. 

Any one applied for ICT Project Manager?

Thanks


----------



## mjamal14

Agan said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have applied for ACS assessment on 1st August 2013 for ICT Project Manager. on 2nd Aug 2013, it changed to stage 2. Now still at stage 2..
> 
> Any one applied for ICT Project Manager?
> 
> Thanks


It will take atleast 10 more days to change status


----------



## Agan

mjamal14 said:


> It will take atleast 10 more days to change status


Hi 

Thanks


----------



## sanjay776

*IELTs requirement*



Bokya said:


> Can any one comment on PCC being done before lodging Visa application?


Hi 

I have read in the blogs and heard that u need 7 in each in ur IELTs. But i was looking at your signature and in one module u hv scored less than 7. 

Could please let me know that still u can apply for EOI and SS. What is the exact process? I have applied ACS thru RPL in May 2nd week and waiting for the outcome.


----------



## ayesha.aykhan

Hello everyone,
I am looking for your kind advice please. I have to go for ACS. Initially i wanted to engage a Mara agent and after speaking with around 10 agents i am more confuse now because everyone is telling me a different story. And i have decided to do this at my own. Basically I am in a situation where I have no bachelor degree but i have been working as a software developer from 2002. I got my MSc.IT degree in 2010. In between i did my High School, a Computer language certificate and short diploma from London. Can you please advise me whether i should go for skill assessment or RPL in order to claim maximum points?
One agent is saying I cannot go for RPL as I have Master Degree in IT + Vendor Certification.
One is saying If I go for RPL I will get 8 year for work experience deducted because to treaty qualification what so ever. 
Rest are saying to go for RPL and it will give me 10 points after deducting 5 years of experience? Too many contradictions 
Regards,


----------



## auspirant258

ayesha.aykhan said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am looking for your kind advice please. I have to go for ACS. Initially i wanted to engage a Mara agent and after speaking with around 10 agents i am more confuse now because everyone is telling me a different story. And i have decided to do this at my own. Basically I am in a situation where I have no bachelor degree but i have been working as a software developer from 2002. I got my MSc.IT degree in 2010. In between i did my High School, a Computer language certificate and short diploma from London. Can you please advise me whether i should go for skill assessment or RPL in order to claim maximum points?
> One agent is saying I cannot go for RPL as I have Master Degree in IT + Vendor Certification.
> One is saying If I go for RPL I will get 8 year for work experience deducted because to treaty qualification what so ever.
> Rest are saying to go for RPL and it will give me 10 points after deducting 5 years of experience? Too many contradictions
> Regards,


Hi ayesha.aykhan,

I recommend you to go for ACS with all the documents that you possess now on your own. If it was not working then you can go through RPL(ACS will recommend for RPL if they wish you to do so). 

All the best!!


----------



## auspirant258

sanjay776 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have read in the blogs and heard that u need 7 in each in ur IELTs. But i was looking at your signature and in one module u hv scored less than 7.
> 
> Could please let me know that still u can apply for EOI and SS. What is the exact process? I have applied ACS thru RPL in May 2nd week and waiting for the outcome.


Hi Sanjay,

IELTS 6+ in all sections is mandatory and any thing more than that will help you to gain the points.


----------



## ayesha.aykhan

Many thanks for your reply. So i should go with degree assessment rather than RPL. Just another question if i receive a result which doesn’t work for me. Can I go for another assessment using RPL.
Regards,



auspirant258 said:


> Hi ayesha.aykhan,
> 
> I recommend you to go for ACS with all the documents that you possess now on your own. If it was not working then you can go through RPL(ACS will recommend for RPL if they wish you to do so).
> 
> All the best!!


----------



## auspirant258

ayesha.aykhan said:


> Many thanks for your reply. So i should go with degree assessment rather than RPL. Just another question if i receive a result which doesn’t work for me. Can I go for another assessment using RPL.
> Regards,


Yes, I would suggest you to go through normal degree assessment and if ACS recommends for a RPL it will just another document that you will need to submit


----------



## ayesha.aykhan

Many thanks,
I will surely considered your advise


----------



## sanjay776

*IELTs Result and ACS Processing*



auspirant258 said:


> Hi Sanjay,
> 
> IELTS 6+ in all sections is mandatory and any thing more than that will help you to gain the points.


Hi Auspirant,

Thanks for your revert. But, my MARA agent has confirmed that i need 7 in each in IELTs. You mean to say if i get 6+ in each then i cannot claim for the points...right??

I have checked myself on the requirement in Vic. and it is clearly mentioned that you need 7 in each in IELTs...

Can you please suggest here???


----------



## vikas_arora80

How many stages are there in total to get a reply from ACS? Most / All of the posts show 4 stages. How many are there actually ?


----------



## auspirant258

vikas_arora80 said:


> How many stages are there in total to get a reply from ACS? Most / All of the posts show 4 stages. How many are there actually ?


Hi Vikas,

There are actually 4 stages, but in practical you will be dealing with 3 stages :

Stage 4 (With assessor): once you submit the docs and this is the stage your applications stays for a long duration
Stage 4(In progress): From this stage you can expect the result in a day or two.

Stage3 : This will only applied to certain cases when ACS needs more information on docs.

Note: the above info is relevant for non-rpl and out of my experience.


----------



## auspirant258

sanjay776 said:


> Hi Auspirant,
> 
> Thanks for your revert. But, my MARA agent has confirmed that i need 7 in each in IELTs. You mean to say if i get 6+ in each then i cannot claim for the points...right??
> 
> I have checked myself on the requirement in Vic. and it is clearly mentioned that you need 7 in each in IELTs...
> 
> Can you please suggest here???


Hi Sanjay,

Apologies if I had introduced some confusion, but yes as the MARA agent and ur research, it is 7+ requirement for the state sponsorship. 

But I mean to say in normal case if you have 6+ you can not claim for the points.


----------



## indiatoz

I got my ACS results after waiting for 3 months. I have done my M .Tech in Production Engineering (Mechanical Engineering) and Applied for ICT Project Manager. ACS did not mention the degree in the letter. Also they have deducted 6 years of experience as it is ICT Minor. Should i get my Masters revalidated by any other Authority to claim points for Education? Kindly help.


----------



## Mroks

sanjay776 said:


> Hi Auspirant,
> 
> Thanks for your revert. But, my MARA agent has confirmed that i need 7 in each in IELTs. You mean to say if i get 6+ in each then i cannot claim for the points...right??
> 
> I have checked myself on the requirement in Vic. and it is clearly mentioned that you need 7 in each in IELTs...
> 
> Can you please suggest here???


For DIAC the IELTS minimum requirement is 6 band in each. How ever states have their own criteria and hence one has to satisfy that for getting the state nomination. The state IELTS requirement depends upon sponsoring state and the occupation code. Vic and ACT are notorious for high IELTS requirements for ICT professionals.

If you mention your occupation code, some alternative options can be looked upon like other states sponsoring your occupation with lower IELTS score.

Regarding getting points from IELTS
IELTS 7 band in each module gives you 10 points
IELTS 8 band in each module gives you 20 points


----------



## sanjay776

*IELTS, ACS and SS*



Mroks said:


> For DIAC the IELTS minimum requirement is 6 band in each. How ever states have their own criteria and hence one has to satisfy that for getting the state nomination. The state IELTS requirement depends upon sponsoring state and the occupation code. Vic and ACT are notorious for high IELTS requirements for ICT professionals.
> 
> If you mention your occupation code, some alternative options can be looked upon like other states sponsoring your occupation with lower IELTS score.
> 
> Regarding getting points from IELTS
> IELTS 7 band in each module gives you 10 points
> IELTS 8 band in each module gives you 20 points


Hi Mroks,

Thanks for your reply. Mine is 262113 - System Admin.


----------



## minion

subscribing this thread


----------



## vishwaq3

*261111 ACS assessment*

Hello,

I am planning to submit my ACS assessment next week under 261111 - ICT Business analyst. I know ACS assessment timeline is 12 weeks. Is it upto 12 weeks or is there any possibility that it can get assessed sooner.

Anyone got assessed for this position recently?

I have a MBA from US university, Bachelors in Computer science engineering from India and 13 years in ICT (7 in US). I am a newbie to the whole process and I am planning to go through a registered agent. I will greatly appreciate any tips to start with 

Good luck to everyone

Thanks


----------



## auspirant258

vishwaq3 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am planning to submit my ACS assessment next week under 261111 - ICT Business analyst. I know ACS assessment timeline is 12 weeks. Is it upto 12 weeks or is there any possibility that it can get assessed sooner.
> 
> Anyone got assessed for this position recently?
> 
> I have a MBA from US university, Bachelors in Computer science engineering from India and 13 years in ICT (7 in US). I am a newbie to the whole process and I am planning to go through a registered agent. I will greatly appreciate any tips to start with
> 
> Good luck to everyone
> 
> Thanks



Hi Vishwaq,

ACS recent assess times are around 12-13 weeks and unfortunately there is no other process to get them sooner. But in few of the cases that I found on this forum was around 45 days.(for your skill set).

Also I see your skill set is reaching occupation ceiling faster this year, I recommend you to find any other relevant skill set that you might fit into.(there are also other rumors that Business Analyst skill set might be not listed in skill set shortage next year).


----------



## vishwaq3

auspirant258 said:


> Hi Vishwaq,
> 
> ACS recent assess times are around 12-13 weeks and unfortunately there is no other process to get them sooner. But in few of the cases that I found on this forum was around 45 days.(for your skill set).
> 
> Also I see your skill set is reaching occupation ceiling faster this year, I recommend you to find any other relevant skill set that you might fit into.(there are also other rumors that Business Analyst skill set might be not listed in skill set shortage next year).


Thank you very much. Where can I find occupation ceiling data? Also when does the SOL get updated? I see that it is generally July and the list shows July 2013 as the current date.

Thank you


----------



## atiker

Hi fellow boarders one quick question.

I am ready to file my skill assessment with ACS. 
Got my documents photocopied, notarized and scanned. 
But I missed adding the line "Certified True Copy of the Original", before getting the doc scanned.
Is that line mandatory ? 
All the docs have word "attested" written along with the signature and seal of the notary. 
also there is a five Rupee stamp and a notary seal on top of it.

I think attested means its a true copy of original, that's why the doubt.

Please help.


----------



## Agan

K6370 said:


> hi,
> I submitted my skill assessment application on 22nd July.My applicant NO is 7801XX.code is 261313
> It has been 2 weeks by now but the it is still in stage 2. I know someone aplicated more later than me have been stage4 a few days ago. I am upset becase that means my aplicantion have not been assessed yet.
> is there the same situation happen on anybody?


Hi I applied on 1st Aug. My app is still in stage 2. As experts says, we shall wait. Some app might be in stage 4 within few days because there may be more assessors for the particular code e.g. software engineer etc. 

Hope this clarify your queries.


----------



## Agan

atiker said:


> Hi fellow boarders one quick question.
> 
> I am ready to file my skill assessment with ACS.
> Got my documents photocopied, notarized and scanned.
> But I missed adding the line "Certified True Copy of the Original", before getting the doc scanned.
> Is that line mandatory ?
> All the docs have word "attested" written along with the signature and seal of the notary.
> also there is a five Rupee stamp and a notary seal on top of it.
> 
> I think attested means its a true copy of original, that's why the doubt.
> 
> Please help.


Hi 

"Certified True copy" means the photocopied doc is same as the original. Most of the Notary public should have the "certified true copy rubber stamp". 

To be more clear and reduce the unnecessary delay, it is better to have Certified True Copy. 

Thank you


----------



## Agan

vishwaq3 said:


> Thank you very much. Where can I find occupation ceiling data? Also when does the SOL get updated? I see that it is generally July and the list shows July 2013 as the current date.
> 
> Thank you


Hi 

You can check the ceilings in "http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/"

Generally in July.


----------



## vishwaq3

Thank you very much. Right now the number stands at 885/1380. 500 more to go. I am planning to start my skills assessment this week. Can any of you suggest if it is a good idea to go ahead?
Also will the number we reset for the next year. if so which month?

Thanks


----------



## SunnyK

indiatoz said:


> I got my ACS results after waiting for 3 months. I have done my M .Tech in Production Engineering (Mechanical Engineering) and Applied for ICT Project Manager. ACS did not mention the degree in the letter. Also they have deducted 6 years of experience as it is ICT Minor. Should i get my Masters revalidated by any other Authority to claim points for Education? Kindly help.


Hi Indiatoz,,

How did you proceed with this? Did you go for a seperate assessment of your degree to claim points for it??


----------



## ccham

vishwaq3 said:


> Thank you very much. Right now the number stands at 885/1380. 500 more to go. I am planning to start my skills assessment this week. Can any of you suggest if it is a good idea to go ahead?
> Also will the number we reset for the next year. if so which month?
> 
> Thanks


these numbers are upto 15 july. another round shoot today so it should be less than this. at this rate it will be over within september. look at numbers and take you decision. 

in every year 1 july reset the numbers


----------



## Agan

vishwaq3 said:


> Thank you very much. Right now the number stands at 885/1380. 500 more to go. I am planning to start my skills assessment this week. Can any of you suggest if it is a good idea to go ahead?
> Also will the number we reset for the next year. if so which month?
> 
> Thanks


HI Vishwaq

Usually it will be reset in July to Aug.. No harm trying. The skill assessment is valid for two years..


----------



## vikas_arora80

K6370 said:


> thank you. i just thought maybe the later it gets stage4,the longer my entire aplicantion takes. today is over,and my applicantion stil no change,in stage2.
> i guess i have to check the status next monday.


Congratulations K6370,

I just saw the sheet that your results are received, this was very quick. In almost 2 weeks.

Can you give tips on what special you did ?

Thank you,

- V


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Congrats K6370.... Its amazing just 14 days...


----------



## vikas_arora80

Hello IndiaToZ,

I may not be able to answer your question buddy, but got interested as I am also planning for ICT Project Manager category and have done my MSc. (Comp. Science). 

Why have they deducted your experience and what is this ICT Minor?

-V


----------



## vikas_arora80

indiatoz said:


> I got my ACS results after waiting for 3 months. I have done my M .Tech in Production Engineering (Mechanical Engineering) and Applied for ICT Project Manager. ACS did not mention the degree in the letter. Also they have deducted 6 years of experience as it is ICT Minor. Should i get my Masters revalidated by any other Authority to claim points for Education? Kindly help.


Hello IndiaToZ,

I may not be able to answer your question buddy, but got interested as I am also planning for ICT Project Manager category and have done my MSc. (Comp. Science).

Why have they deducted your experience and what is this ICT Minor?

-V


----------



## liufly

261312 Developer Programmer
Literally took me 12 weeks.
23/04/2013 ~ 17/07/2013


----------



## dee567748

liufly said:


> 261312 Developer Programmer
> Literally took me 12 weeks.
> 23/04/2013 ~ 17/07/2013


Hello Seniors,

I have one query,i have got positive skill assessment for 263113( Network Analyst ) and also i have passed IELTS with 7 in each band.I did my assessment in jan and got my result in may 2013.

Till now i not see any state with sponsorship for my selected job code. I Am B.Tech in ECE with 4.11 years of experience in network engineering purely on cisco and juniper products.I am not getting what i have to do.If i have to do skill assessment again in different category say 263111 which is in SOL list ,then i dont know how much they will deduct my exp.Also i have 33% ICT content in B.TECH ECE.I am saying this because i have studied digital electronics,computer networking,DBMS,C++,Mathematics,information and communication system as my major system.

Please suggest whether i should go for an skill assessment again in 263111(computer network and system engineering) And also from the start itself i am into networking domain only.


With 263113(Network Analyst ) ,their is no no state except ACT doing ss and also ACT have limited quota for this.Please shed some light for a way ahead.


----------



## Mroks

dee567748 said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> I have one query,i have got positive skill assessment for 263113( Network Analyst ) and also i have passed IELTS with 7 in each band.I did my assessment in jan and got my result in may 2013.
> 
> Till now i not see any state with sponsorship for my selected job code. I Am B.Tech in ECE with 4.11 years of experience in network engineering purely on cisco and juniper products.I am not getting what i have to do.If i have to do skill assessment again in different category say 263111 which is in SOL list ,then i dont know how much they will deduct my exp.Also i have 33% ICT content in B.TECH ECE.I am saying this because i have studied digital electronics,computer networking,DBMS,C++,Mathematics,information and communication system as my major system.
> 
> Please suggest whether i should go for an skill assessment again in 263111(computer network and system engineering) And also from the start itself i am into networking domain only.
> 
> 
> With 263113(Network Analyst ) ,their is no no state except ACT doing ss and also ACT have limited quota for this.Please shed some light for a way ahead.


For ACT limited/Closed quota one have to take verification from them.
Act fast. Verification procedure is explained in below link.

http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.a...s/190-skilled-nominated-guidelines-aug-13.pdf


----------



## dee567748

Mroks said:


> For ACT limited/Closed quota one have to take verification from them.
> Act fast. Verification procedure is explained in below link.
> 
> Dear Mroks,
> 
> I have personally searched for the job listing in ACT in different website ,they are all required that a Australian citizenship or NV1 security clearance.I am anot able to list minimum six jobs for the verification.From past one month i am doing this search only.
> All job listing in ACT required NV1 clearance for which i am not eligible.ACT SS require minimum six job listing to be get verified.


----------



## SunnyK

Any new ACS results this week?? Seems like the results are completely dried out.. 

Am still waiting for mine!!!


----------



## ccham

did any one see this

State Migration Plan - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## jayptl

yes this is big news... for IT guys...

I guess, now onwards no chance for IT guys for PR soon..its crystal clear news,,, so its nt my assumption...


----------



## ccham

jayptl said:


> yes this is big news... for IT guys...
> 
> I guess, now onwards no chance for IT guys for PR soon..its crystal clear news,,, so its nt my assumption...


so these months will be last months for IT people.


----------



## faraz711

ccham said:


> so these months will be last months for IT people.


Hope this will only be last month and Not Last year


----------



## jayptl

yes 

last time for IT in aus... its not no more most demand now..

recently ACS tightens rules, now DIAC makes more difficult.. The climax is clear now..

its better to no hope for all IT guys now.. the truth must be accepted including me


----------



## Sunlight11

ccham said:


> so these months will be last months for IT people.


SC 189 is open as usual for the rest of the year with full quota amount... ! The announcement is only affecting 190 applicants.


----------



## megnathreddy

10 weeks and 2 days completed but no update form ACS. Have even sent an e-mail(saying i will lose 5 points if apply eoi after august 23) but no updates. Guess they they dont bother until 12 weeks are completed. Feeling not so lucky..


----------



## kratos

megnathreddy said:


> 10 weeks and 2 days completed but no update form ACS. Have even sent an e-mail(saying i will lose 5 points if apply eoi after august 23) but no updates. Guess they they dont bother until 12 weeks are completed. Feeling not so lucky..


Yup,me too on similar timelines.
Submitted on 28th May and completed 10 weeks today,still stuck with stage 4.
Looks like they take _minimum _12 weeks for assessment nothing less than that.

When did you submit your ACS?


----------



## Deejay_TNT

I submitted on May 13, received the completed assessment results on August 5.
Exactly 12 weeks, day-to-day from the day I lodged the docs (Stage 1). BTW, Stage 4 was reached on May 15th.


----------



## Sunlight11

Deejay_TNT said:


> I submitted on May 13, received the completed assessment results on August 5.
> Exactly 12 weeks, day-to-day from the day I lodged the docs (Stage 1). BTW, Stage 4 was reached on May 15th.


What's the result? How they assessed ur Educational qualifications?


----------



## Deejay_TNT

Sunlight11 said:


> What's the result? How they assessed ur Educational qualifications?


All my experience (almost 8 years) before getting Microsoft certification was considered relevant, but NOT skilled. So it's all gone. I now have 4 months of experience only :sad:
My education (bachelor with honors) is non-ICT - that's the reason.


----------



## Sunlight11

Deejay_TNT said:


> All my experience (almost 8 years) before getting Microsoft certification was considered relevant, but NOT skilled. So it's all gone. I now have 4 months of experience only :sad:
> My education (bachelor with honors) is non-ICT - that's the reason.


May be you could assess ur Bachelor from VETASSESS or get a Points Test Advice ... so that you can claim 15 for education.


----------



## SaiDaivik

9 weeks since submission ( submitted on 5th June),
8 weeks since it reached Stage 4 ( 11th June)

Still waiting for the result:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Deejay_TNT

Sunlight11 said:


> May be you could assess ur Bachelor from VETASSESS or get a Points Test Advice ... so that you can claim 15 for education.


Thanks, this will definitely be the next step.
But I still have not enough points.
Age: 30
Lang: 10 (IELTS 7 min)
Edu: 10 (with ACS assessed Microsoft certs) / 15 (in case of Points Test Advice).
Exp: 0
---------
Total: 50 or 55, depending on Edu.


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Deejay_TNT said:


> Thanks, this will definitely be the next step.
> But I still have not enough points.
> Age: 30
> Lang: 10 (IELTS 7 min)
> Edu: 10 (with ACS assessed Microsoft certs) / 15 (in case of Points Test Advice).
> Exp: 0
> ---------
> Total: 50 or 55, depending on Edu.


If you are married.. and your spouse has job in SOL list, get her skill assessment done and ask her to write IELTS and get additional 5 points.


----------



## Deejay_TNT

anujmalhotra262 said:


> If you are married.. and your spouse has job in SOL list, get her skill assessment done and ask her to write IELTS and get additional 5 points.


Thank you, but I believe it is easier for me to get IELTS 8 than for my wife to get IELTS 6.


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Deejay_TNT said:


> Thank you, but I believe it is easier for me to get IELTS 8 than for my wife to get IELTS 6.


All the best!


----------



## vikas_arora80

anujmalhotra262 said:


> If you are married.. and your spouse has job in SOL list, get her skill assessment done and ask her to write IELTS and get additional 5 points.


Hello anujmalhotra262,

What if my wife's skill is not in SOL and she appears for IELTS to score a 6, can I be then benefited with her scoring in IELTS?

Thank you,
-VA.


----------



## anujmalhotra262

vikas_arora80 said:


> Hello anujmalhotra262,
> 
> What if my wife's skill is not in SOL and she appears for IELTS to score a 6, can I be then benefited with her scoring in IELTS?
> 
> Thank you,
> -VA.


No, her job profile should be in SOL list and in IELTS she needs to score I think 5 min then only you can get 5 points.

Experts pls comment..


----------



## askchennai

anujmalhotra262 said:


> No, her job profile should be in SOL list and in IELTS she needs to score I think 5 min then only you can get 5 points.
> 
> Experts pls comment..


Your spouse occupation should be in the SOL (same list) and in IELTS 6 in each band should be scored.


----------



## Agan

Deejay_TNT said:


> I submitted on May 13, received the completed assessment results on August 5.
> Exactly 12 weeks, day-to-day from the day I lodged the docs (Stage 1). BTW, Stage 4 was reached on May 15th.


Hi Deejay 

Congrats, May I know your assessment code?


----------



## SunnyK

I dont understand the logic for the assessments done.. 

The website says the processing takes 8-12 weeks.. 

When I mail the assessment team after 12 weeks later submission, they respond saying 8-12 weeks after reaching Stage 4. 

When I call them 12 weeks later reaching 4th stage , they say it 3 months from the date it reaches 4th stage.. 

I am not sure why they are taking it sooo long...


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Normally it goes into Stage 4 within couple of hours.. for me, it went to Stage 4 within 4-6 hrs..


----------



## megnathreddy

kratos said:


> Yup,me too on similar timelines.
> Submitted on 28th May and completed 10 weeks today,still stuck with stage 4.
> Looks like they take _minimum _12 weeks for assessment nothing less than that.
> 
> When did you submit your ACS?


i submittes on 26th may.


----------



## Agan

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Normally it goes into Stage 4 within couple of hours.. for me, it went to Stage 4 within 4-6 hrs..


Hi 

May be yours is unique. Average time taken is 10 days. I submitted on 1st Aug . Still is in Stage 2.


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Strange,.. For me and for my wife, both moved to Stage 4 within 4-6 hrs... Anyways, its still pending with ACS team and its been more then 56 days now... Lets see when I get a response which can help me proceed..


----------



## npraneethreddy

Hi,
I am getting tensed with the recent changes. 

ANZSCO 261313 (Software Engineer)
Stage 1: 30 July 2013
Stage 2: 30 July 2013
Stage 4 : ????


----------



## King_of_the_ring

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Strange,.. For me and for my wife, both moved to Stage 4 within 4-6 hrs... Anyways, its still pending with ACS team and its been more then 56 days now... Lets see when I get a response which can help me proceed..


Dear today is 62 or 63rd day here


----------



## akshat13

I want to post some details which i got, for people who are not aware 

DIAC has restricted the states in nominating the following “occupations” for GSM points tested visas (Subclass 190 and 489).These occupations are allowed a very less cap and DIAC wants to allow invitations for these on a pro-rata basis only.

ACT & NSW have already announced about this and they will no longer accept applications for the below. Other states are yet to publish this officially.

• Chemical and Materials Engineers; [ANZSCO Group 2331]
• ICT Business and Systems Analysts; [ANZSCO Group 2611]
• Electronics Engineers: [ANZSCO Group 2334]
• Telecommunications Engineering Professionals; [ANZSCO Group 2633]
• Other Engineering Professional [ANZSCO Group 2339]
• Software and Applications Programmers. [ANZSCO Group 2613]


----------



## power988

Stage 1 : 29 july
Stage 2 : 30 july
Stage ?? : 7 aug


----------



## sanjay776

*ACS Result*

After a long wait...today i have received my +ve ACS assessment. But they have deducted 8 year out of 11 yrs. of experience. So now i m left with 3 yrs. of exp and can claim 5 points..

Now next is my IELTs result, which is due on 9th of August.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sunlight11

sanjay776 said:


> After a long wait...today i have received my +ve ACS assessment. But they have deducted 8 year out of 11 yrs. of experience. So now i m left with 3 yrs. of exp and can claim 5 points..
> 
> Now next is my IELTs result, which is due on 9th of August.:fingerscrossed:


Congrats ... BTW dont you have a Bachelor Degree ?


----------



## 2raghu

sanjay776 said:


> After a long wait...today i have received my +ve ACS assessment. But they have deducted 8 year out of 11 yrs. of experience. So now i m left with 3 yrs. of exp and can claim 5 points..
> 
> Now next is my IELTs result, which is due on 9th of August.:fingerscrossed:


Deducted 8yrs .. that means 8yrs of irrelevant occupation as opposed to your bachelor degree? Can you please let us know which occupation are you in.


----------



## TheEndGame

I feel with this kind of deduction, they are trying to discourage people.... Or may be they are trying to block inflow, what you guys think?


----------



## roposh

*Claiming Skilled Experience in EOI*

Dear All,

I’ll appreciate if anyone could help me with this query of mine.

*Employment Timeline *

1)	09-Aug-2006 to 10-Oct-2009 (ABC Company)

2)	14-Oct-2009 – to date (XYZ Company)

As per ACS result my employment *after August 2008* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level. 

Now my question is that, since ACS has considered me skilled AFTER Aug 2008 so should I claim my skilled experience from *Sep 1, 2008* only or am I right in claiming my skilled experience in my EOI from *Aug 10 2008*? 

Please note that since my employment timeline started from 9-Aug-2006 so my two years (which is now a pre-requisite for skilled experience) completes on 9-Aug-2008 and that is why I am inclined towards claiming my skilled experience from Aug 10 2008 instead of Sep 1 2008.

Although it’s just a matter of 21 days difference between the two but this point is so very important in context of the next invitation round because If I claim experience from Aug 10, 2008, there are very bright chances that I’ll get invitation in the next round. And by the look of recent changes being imposed by DIAC especially for ICT occupation code, I really don’t want to wait for another round to get invited.

Looking forward to your responses.

Regards,
Roposh


----------



## Sunlight11

roposh said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I’ll appreciate if anyone could help me with this query of mine.
> 
> *Employment Timeline *
> 
> 1)	09-Aug-2006 to 10-Oct-2009 (ABC Company)
> 
> 2)	14-Oct-2009 – to date (XYZ Company)
> 
> As per ACS result my employment *after August 2008* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level.
> 
> Now my question is that, since ACS has considered me skilled AFTER Aug 2008 so should I claim my skilled experience from *Sep 1, 2008* only or am I right in claiming my skilled experience in my EOI from *Aug 10 2008*?
> 
> Please note that since my employment timeline started from 9-Aug-2006 so my two years (which is now a pre-requisite for skilled experience) completes on 9-Aug-2008 and that is why I am inclined towards claiming my skilled experience from Aug 10 2008 instead of Sep 1 2008.
> 
> Although it’s just a matter of 21 days difference between the two but this point is so very important in context of the next invitation round because If I claim experience from Aug 10, 2008, there are very bright chances that I’ll get invitation in the next round. And by the look of recent changes being imposed by DIAC especially for ICT occupation code, I really don’t want to wait for another round to get invited.
> 
> Looking forward to your responses.
> 
> Regards,
> Roposh



Its September 1 ... Be safe than sorry ... u'll get invite anyhow, may be have to wait a bit ...


----------



## Sunlight11

TheEndGame said:


> I feel with this kind of deduction, they are trying to discourage people.... Or may be they are trying to block inflow, what you guys think?


Both... Plus with the stopping of 190, they intent to only seek applicants who can stand on their own I guess...


----------



## sam2905

roposh said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I’ll appreciate if anyone could help me with this query of mine.
> 
> *Employment Timeline *
> 
> 1)	09-Aug-2006 to 10-Oct-2009 (ABC Company)
> 
> 2)	14-Oct-2009 – to date (XYZ Company)
> 
> As per ACS result my employment *after August 2008* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level.
> 
> Now my question is that, since ACS has considered me skilled AFTER Aug 2008 so should I claim my skilled experience from *Sep 1, 2008* only or am I right in claiming my skilled experience in my EOI from *Aug 10 2008*?
> 
> Please note that since my employment timeline started from 9-Aug-2006 so my two years (which is now a pre-requisite for skilled experience) completes on 9-Aug-2008 and that is why I am inclined towards claiming my skilled experience from Aug 10 2008 instead of Sep 1 2008.
> 
> Although it’s just a matter of 21 days difference between the two but this point is so very important in context of the next invitation round because If I claim experience from Aug 10, 2008, there are very bright chances that I’ll get invitation in the next round. And by the look of recent changes being imposed by DIAC especially for ICT occupation code, I really don’t want to wait for another round to get invited.
> 
> Looking forward to your responses.
> 
> Regards,
> Roposh


I had the same question when I received my ACS assessment. I mailed the person who sent me assessment and clearly explained my issue. For me It said they would consider my work after May. So if i calculated from June, I was getting exactly 2 yrs and 11 months. So i enquired them and they said after May means, May also is included. But in any case when submitting EOI you have to mention your actual experience and not what ACS has assessed. You will be entering ACS reference number and DIAC will decide the years to take from it.


----------



## vindvg

I have a query regarding partner skill assessment. 

My wife has done MSc in computer science and she is working as lecturer in computer science department in a college(10+2).
Please let me know what is the occupation code for this.


----------



## roposh

sam2905 said:


> I had the same question when I received my ACS assessment. I mailed the person who sent me assessment and clearly explained my issue. For me It said they would consider my work after May. So if i calculated from June, I was getting exactly 2 yrs and 11 months. So i enquired them and they said after May means, May also is included. But in any case when submitting EOI you have to mention your actual experience and not what ACS has assessed. You will be entering ACS reference number and DIAC will decide the years to take from it.


Sam,
Can you please elaborate a little, what does 'May is Also Included' mean? Did you claim skilled experience by considering from May or from June 1? Whats the status of your EOI? Have you been contacted by CO?


----------



## sam2905

vindvg said:


> I have a query regarding partner skill assessment.
> 
> My wife has done MSc in computer science and she is working as lecturer in computer science department in a college(10+2).
> Please let me know what is the occupation code for this.


I think the code is 2421..


----------



## Vincentluf

sam2905 said:


> I had the same question when I received my ACS assessment. I mailed the person who sent me assessment and clearly explained my issue. For me It said they would consider my work after May. So if i calculated from June, I was getting exactly 2 yrs and 11 months. So i enquired them and they said after May means, May also is included. But in any case when submitting EOI you have to mention your actual experience and not what ACS has assessed. You will be entering ACS reference number and DIAC will decide the years to take from it.


If you overclaim and CO does not agree there is a risk that your visa is rejected. think well


----------



## roposh

Vincentluf said:


> If you overclaim and CO does not agree there is a risk that your visa is rejected. think well


Yes you are right but counting exp from Aug 10 2008 is really over-claiming?


----------



## Vincentluf

roposh said:


> Yes you are right but counting exp from Aug 10 2008 is really over-claiming?


i sincerely hope you go through cross fingers buddy.


----------



## sam2905

Vincentluf said:


> If you overclaim and CO does not agree there is a risk that your visa is rejected. think well


Of course you cannot overclaim. You seem to have misunderstood. There is a field where you have to enter your actual employment date. In this you need to enter your actual dates. Not just the dates ACS has assessed. But when claiming points, you know how much points you will get and so select accordingly.


----------



## vishwaq3

Huys,

I am a newbie here. How does the EOI -> Invitation process work? Will people with higher points get invites or is it strictly first come-first serve basis as long as the applicant meets 60 points cut off?

Thanks


----------



## sam2905

vishwaq3 said:


> Huys,
> 
> I am a newbie here. How does the EOI -> Invitation process work? Will people with higher points get invites or is it strictly first come-first serve basis as long as the applicant meets 60 points cut off?
> 
> Thanks


Its always the high pointers first. 80 then 75 then 65 and then followed by 60 pointers. And in every point level, whoever has lodged the EOI first, they get priority.


----------



## vishwaq3

sam2905 said:


> Its always the high pointers first. 80 then 75 then 65 and then followed by 60 pointers. And in every point level, whoever has lodged the EOI first, they get priority.


Thank you very much. For skills assessment and invitation does the country of work matter at all? For example do they consider work experience or education in one country as a higher standard than others.


----------



## marorpe

Hi everybody,

I've got a question of a friend of mine, maybe you know the answer...

He got ACS assessment under 261111 - ICT business analyst code. But now, he's interested in getting assessment under a different code, which is also relevant in his professional career and closely related to the former one.

So the question is:
Is it possible to get a second assessment from ACS under a different code?

Thanks to all in advance!


----------



## faraz711

marorpe said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I've got a question of a friend of mine, maybe you know the answer...
> 
> He got ACS assessment under 261111 - ICT business analyst code. But now, he's interested in getting assessment under a different code, which is also relevant in his professional career and closely related to the former one.
> 
> So the question is:
> Is it possible to get a second assessment from ACS under a different code?
> 
> Thanks to all in advance!


Sure he can lodge a new application, providing new reference letters stating his new Job description, Only thing to be considered here is Time


----------



## sam2905

marorpe said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I've got a question of a friend of mine, maybe you know the answer...
> 
> He got ACS assessment under 261111 - ICT business analyst code. But now, he's interested in getting assessment under a different code, which is also relevant in his professional career and closely related to the former one.
> 
> So the question is:
> Is it possible to get a second assessment from ACS under a different code?
> 
> Thanks to all in advance!


Ofcourse he can lodge a new ACS assessment. I think business analyst ceiling is getting filled fast. If he can apply for another code, he can go for it. All he has to do is get new reference letters with data in accordance to his new occupation code and also pay the assessment fees again. And there is the time he has to wait too.


----------



## koiflowerhorn

Anyone know how long is the processing once it reaches stage 4? I have submitted an acs assesment last week and surprisingly now its already stage 4.


----------



## Goin2Oz

Hi all,

Can you please advise on following scenario-

My wife has done BE in Electronics and Communications (2005-2009) and PGDCA (2009-2010). She has 3 yrs of work ex in IT (2009-2012). 

How many years of exp will be deducted by ACS ?


Thanks for your response.


----------



## indiatoz

Koiflowerhorn, it takes about 11 weeks after stage 4


----------



## auspirant258

koiflowerhorn said:


> Anyone know how long is the processing once it reaches stage 4? I have submitted an acs assesment last week and surprisingly now its already stage 4.


it will take another 12+ weeks to receive your results


----------



## auspirant258

Goin2Oz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can you please advise on following scenario-
> 
> My wife has done BE in Electronics and Communications (2005-2009) and PGDCA (2009-2010). She has 3 yrs of work ex in IT (2009-2012).
> 
> How many years of exp will be deducted by ACS ?
> 
> Thanks for your response.


in this case if you are lucky acs might deduct only 2 years of experience and she will be left with ICT major and 1 year of relevant experience. All the best! !


----------



## bemark

i applied for 263111 on the 17th of June and still waiting. I'm getting tired of refreshing my page


----------



## koiflowerhorn

auspirant258 said:


> it will take another 12+ weeks to receive your results



Thanks, last time we applied for assesment, going to stage 4 only would take 12 weeks and when you reach stage 4 you just need to wait at least a week only. It seems ACS change the way they are processing the applications nowadays.


----------



## roni.patel

Status turned into *in progress* today (Sunday) after 85 days.


----------



## auspirant258

koiflowerhorn said:


> Thanks, last time we applied for assesment, going to stage 4 only would take 12 weeks and when you reach stage 4 you just need to wait at least a week only. It seems ACS change the way they are processing the applications nowadays.


may be but even mine it changed to that stage in a day but 12th week now a b d still am waiting for result


----------



## guri.d.chd

I have applied for ACS assessment on 18th July and at that time I had total 7 years and 11 months of experience. If all will be ok then I will get 10 points.

But on August 29th, I will be completing 8 years. What will be the process to claim 5 more points after 29th August?

Pls guide.

Thanks in advance ,
guri



FrederickP said:


> Congratulation melloncollie!
> 
> Just another month then you will have five years in total and entitled for 10 points instead of 5 point.


----------



## mrsaurabhsharma

Hi,

I received my ACS Skill assessment Letter and During my Application submission, I provided the below educational qualifications details along with all the Transcripts & Mark sheets:-

a) Master of Science (M.S.C) in Information & Technology completed in 2010
b) Bachelor Of Technology in Mechanical & Automation Engineering completed in 2004

But in result letter, only my Master Education details are mentioned and has been assessed as comparable to an AQF master Degree with major in Computing.

Also,I have Total 9+ years of IT Experience and I had submitted all my Employer Reference Letters to support the ANZSCO Code 26112 (Systems Analyst ) but ACS Result Letter says that employment after completion of my Master Degree (i.e. After 2010) can only be considered for this ANZSCO Code.With this letter I have submitted my EOI and managed only 60 points because I have included only 3+ years of my experience.

Q1) Should I update my EOI with full 9+ years of work experience and submit with Higher score again ?
My work experience is from June/2004 till now.

ACs broke it down as :-

06/2004 till 04/09 in 3 companies
04/20009 till 11/2010 in 1 company
11/2010 till now in 1 company

As per ACS,I can only include work experience after March 2010.So for my EOI,i mentioned below two entries as yes relevant work experience and NO for all prior expereinces

06/2004 till 04/2009 in 3 companies - No
04/2009 till 11/2010 in 1 company - Yes
11/2010 till now in 1 company - Yes

Q2) Now as you can see the entry started on "04/20009 till 11/2010 in 1 company" which includes March 2010 in between,so did I do right thing by saying yes or I should break and mention as two entries like 04/2009 till 03/2010 and 03/2010 till 11/2010 for this particular company entry ? actually I didn't do it in EOI and followed the exact timeline as also depicted in ACS letter..But i am worried for it because I want to play safe and don't want any complications later as I will be putting the visa cost once I receive EOI nomination.

What do you suggest here ?Is there any way we can contact DIAC or any EOI contact to get clarification for all my above queries ?


----------



## rockyrambo

*urgent advice required!*

Hi All,

I am trying to fill in my details on the ACS application form but I am facing a couple of issues there:
1. I am applying in the 'skills' based category. At the point when the forms asks for the current residential address, it provides a combo-box/drop down for me to enter an AU state. If I enter 'n/a', which is one of the options in the drop down , then it doesn't allow me to move ahead. So, should I enter any of the values from the drop down? I am still wondering why would they make this drop down mandatory for me?

2. I filled in my details partially till the beginning of the educational experience. Consequently, I saved the form. It produced an acknowledgement number and said that it is going to give me a pwd at my email id, but the pwd has not arrived yet and it has been more than 15-20 mins to it. I did enter the correct email id.

Please advise urgently!!

Thanks in advance


----------



## mjamal14

rockyrambo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am trying to fill in my details on the ACS application form but I am facing a couple of issues there:
> 1. I am applying in the 'skills' based category. At the point when the forms asks for the current residential address, it provides a combo-box/drop down for me to enter an AU state. If I enter 'n/a', which is one of the options in the drop down , then it doesn't allow me to move ahead. So, should I enter any of the values from the drop down? I am still wondering why would they make this drop down mandatory for me?
> 
> 2. I filled in my details partially till the beginning of the educational experience. Consequently, I saved the form. It produced an acknowledgement number and said that it is going to give me a pwd at my email id, but the pwd has not arrived yet and it has been more than 15-20 mins to it. I did enter the correct email id.
> 
> Please advise urgently!!
> 
> Thanks in advance


Check in spam folder for email.


----------



## Agan

koiflowerhorn said:


> Anyone know how long is the processing once it reaches stage 4? I have submitted an acs assesment last week and surprisingly now its already stage 4.


Hi koiflowerhorn

That's great. I have applied for 135112 - ICT Project Manager on 1st of Aug 2013 and still in Stage 2. What profession did you apply?

Thanks


----------



## megnathreddy

got a reply form acs saying that.. they cant consider the age factor and they do consider only visa expire date and nothing other than that. okey.. at least they have replied to the qurey.


----------



## megnathreddy

but 11 weeks and still in the 4th stage..


----------



## anujmalhotra262

bemark said:


> i applied for 263111 on the 17th of June and still waiting. I'm getting tired of refreshing my page


Check the Excel sheet to understand the trend.... No need to refresh the page as it takes time..

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc#gid=0


----------



## rockyrambo

mjamal14 said:


> Check in spam folder for email.


Thanks, I have got the email but am not sure about the point #1 yet. Why do I need to enter an AU state?


----------



## rockyrambo

rockyrambo said:


> Thanks, I have got the email but am not sure about the point #1 yet. Why do I need to enter an AU state?


PFA the screen shot of the same!! pls advise!


----------



## anujmalhotra262

rockyrambo said:


> PFA the screen shot of the same!! pls advise!



This is for what? ACS or EOI?


----------



## anujmalhotra262

guri.d.chd said:


> I have applied for ACS assessment on 18th July and at that time I had total 7 years and 11 months of experience. If all will be ok then I will get 10 points.
> 
> But on August 29th, I will be completing 8 years. What will be the process to claim 5 more points after 29th August?
> 
> Pls guide.
> 
> Thanks in advance ,
> guri


They might deduct your 2 or 4 or 6 yrs of experience based on relevancy of your education with the job code you applied for.. 

Check Excel sheet for the trend...

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc#gid=0


----------



## DKY

rockyrambo said:


> PFA the screen shot of the same!! pls advise!


Select n/a for Australian State and below put your postal code(Indian) and country (India). You would be good to go....


----------



## mrsaurabhsharma

Received the below reply from ACS for my query:-

Hi

Thank you for your email.

Your Bachelor degree has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with insufficient computing content and therefore cannot be taken into consideration in your assessment.

Please note that the ACS can only report on relevant ICT qualifications.

The date provided in your skill assessment result letter is the date you have met the ACS requirements.
This is the date in which you have been deemed to reach the appropriate skilled level for your nominated occupation.

After this date you may be able to claim points for your experience with the Department of Immigration – please contact them for further information.

Regards
ACS

So now only question I am left with is :-

As per ACS,I can only include work experience after March 2010.So for my EOI,i mentioned below two entries as yes relevant work experience and NO for all prior experiences

06/2004 till 04/2009 in 3 companies - No
04/2009 till 11/2010 in 1 company - Yes
11/2010 till now in 1 company - Yes

Now as you can see the entry started on "04/20009 till 11/2010 in 1 company" which includes March 2010 in between, so did I do right thing by saying yes or I should break and mention as two entries like 04/2009 till 03/2010 and 03/2010 till 11/2010 for this particular company entry ? Actually I didn't do it in EOI and followed the exact timeline as also depicted in ACS letter..But i am worried for it because I want to play safe and don't want any complications later as I will be putting the visa cost once I receive EOI nomination.

Can somebody pls answer this question for me?

Thanks


----------



## roni.patel

Got ACS result today..... 5 years experience cut out of 6.10 ....left with 1.10 only


----------



## Sunlight11

roni.patel said:


> Got ACS result today..... 5 years experience cut out of 6.10 ....left with 1.10 only


Dont you've Bachelor? Or was it Minor ?


----------



## roni.patel

Sunlight11 said:


> Dont you've Bachelor? Or was it Minor ?


Below is the screen shot of result.

Your Bachelor of Science in Information Technology from XXXXXXX University completed May 2012 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
Your Cisco Certified Network Professional from Cisco System completed March 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing
Your GNIIT from NIIT completed May 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing

The following employment after July 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 09/05 - 12/06 (1yrs 3mths)
Position: Network Engineer
Employer: ABC Ltd.
Country: INDIA

Dates: 05/07 - 04/08 (0yrs 11mths)
Position: Network Engineer
Employer: XYZ Ltd.
Country: INDIA

Dates: 08/08 - 09/10 (2yrs 1mths)
Position: Network Engieer
Employer: XYZ Ltd.
Country: INDIA

Dates: 10/10 - 05/13 (2yrs 7mths)
Position: Network Support Engineer
Employer: ABC Ltd.
Country: INDIA


----------



## Chetu

roni.patel said:


> Below is the screen shot of result.
> 
> Your Bachelor of Science in Information Technology from XXXXXXX University completed May 2012 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> Your Cisco Certified Network Professional from Cisco System completed March 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing
> Your GNIIT from NIIT completed May 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing
> 
> The following employment after July 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 09/05 - 12/06 (1yrs 3mths)
> Position: Network Engineer
> Employer: ABC Ltd.
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 05/07 - 04/08 (0yrs 11mths)
> Position: Network Engineer
> Employer: XYZ Ltd.
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 08/08 - 09/10 (2yrs 1mths)
> Position: Network Engieer
> Employer: XYZ Ltd.
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 10/10 - 05/13 (2yrs 7mths)
> Position: Network Support Engineer
> Employer: ABC Ltd.
> Country: INDIA


They seem to consider all your degrees or qualification , but the fact that you have had some experience working prior to your degree might have led them to shave off a good 6 years. It is that ACS doesn't consider pre-qualification work exp.


----------



## roni.patel

What should I select in EOI form for "AQF Diploma with a major in computing" - Diploma or Graduate Diploma?


----------



## Sunlight11

Chetu said:


> They seem to consider all your degrees or qualification , but the fact that you have had some experience working prior to your degree might have led them to shave off a good 6 years. It is that ACS doesn't consider pre-qualification work exp.


ACS says they count Work experience Prior to Bachelor ... ! So strange that they deducted his 6 years. Normally ppl with AQF Diploma are required to show 6 years of work.


----------



## Chetu

Sunlight11 said:


> ACS says they count Work experience Prior to Bachelor ... ! So strange that they deducted his 6 years. Normally ppl with AQF Diploma are required to show 6 years of work.


Yes , you are right , is it DIAC then ,that doesn't consider pre-qualified work experience?


----------



## roni.patel

What should I select in EOI form for "AQF Diploma with a major in computing" - Diploma or Graduate Diploma?


----------



## Kavya9

Hi,

I have applied for ACS under the nominated code 261313- Software Engineer. As per the current situation I may receive the result in the mid of November. Are there any chances that by the time i apply for EOI, there will be any quota remaining? If the quota is completed, when can I apply for EOI? Please suggest. 

Thanks & regards,
Kavya


----------



## vindvg

I am planning to claim partner points. My wife has done MSc in computer science and is working as Lecturer in a private college(10+2).

Please let me know the detailed procedure to do the skill assessment.
Please let me know the occupation code and the assessing authority.


----------



## Kavya9

Kavya9 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for ACS under the nominated code 261313- Software Engineer. As per the current situation I may receive the result in the mid of November. Are there any chances that by the time i apply for EOI, there will be any quota remaining? If the quota is completed, when can I apply for EOI? Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks & regards,
> Kavya


Also please let me know the procedure if the quota is completed for this year by the time I apply for EOI.. Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## Kavya9

Kavya9 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for ACS under the nominated code 261313- Software Engineer. As per the current situation I may receive the result in the mid of November. Are there any chances that by the time i apply for EOI, there will be any quota remaining? If the quota is completed, when can I apply for EOI? Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks & regards,
> Kavya


Also can you please let me know the procedure how to proceed if the quote gets completed by the time my turn comes..


----------



## vishwaq3

I just checked the AUg 5 Visa rounds. I have applied for skills assessment as a ICT Business analyst. What exactly does this mean. Will they divide the numbers by remaining rounds and invite. This means around 40 invitations a month. Am I right?

Also is there a thread where I can post questions/comments regarding each round. Thanks everyone.

_"Due to the continuing high numbers of EOIs received for the following six occupations, invitations for these occupations will be issued on a pro rata basis in each twice monthly invitation round over the remainder of the program year:

Chemical and Materials Engineers
ICT Business and Systems Analysts
Electronics Engineers
Telecommunications Engineering Professionals
Other Engineering Professional
Software and Applications Programmers."_


----------



## jayantsit

vishwaq3 said:


> I just checked the AUg 5 Visa rounds. I have applied for skills assessment as a ICT Business analyst. What exactly does this mean. Will they divide the numbers by remaining rounds and invite. This means around 40 invitations a month. Am I right?
> 
> Also is there a thread where I can post questions/comments regarding each round. Thanks everyone.
> 
> _"Due to the continuing high numbers of EOIs received for the following six occupations, invitations for these occupations will be issued on a pro rata basis in each twice monthly invitation round over the remainder of the program year:
> 
> Chemical and Materials Engineers
> ICT Business and Systems Analysts
> Electronics Engineers
> Telecommunications Engineering Professionals
> Other Engineering Professional
> Software and Applications Programmers."_



Viswa you applied for 190 Visa or 189 Visa...if you applied for 190 visa still state didnt update for any further proceedings...


----------



## Sunlight11

Chetu said:


> Yes , you are right , is it DIAC then ,that doesn't consider pre-qualified work experience?


Ya its DIAC.


----------



## nktcoming

Dear friends,

I'm in short of five points (I got 55 points) to apply for 189 Visa, so I am planning to claim the spouse points which allows me to apply for 189.

But I need some information on how to claim those as i am very new to this forum.

Please give me your opinions and suggestions.

Please find the details about my partner's qualification and experience.

1) She has completed B.E in Computer Science Engineering
2) She has been working in a small company on Microsoft technologies for 3 years(just completed)
3) Her package is 1.8 LPA and they are giving salary in hand.
4) So, she can provide the pay slips but not bank statement.
5) As her salary is less than 2 lacs,we haven't filed IT returns.

Could you please let me know whether I can claim the partner 5 points or not?

I'd be really thankful for your help.


----------



## vindvg

vindvg said:


> I am planning to claim partner points. My wife has done MSc in computer science and is working as Lecturer in a private college(10+2).
> 
> Please let me know the detailed procedure to do the skill assessment.
> Please let me know the occupation code and the assessing authority.


Please reply to my query if any one aware of this.


----------



## auspirant258

nktcoming said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I'm in short of five points (I got 55 points) to apply for 189 Visa, so I am planning to claim the spouse points which allows me to apply for 189.
> 
> But I need some information on how to claim those as i am very new to this forum.
> 
> Please give me your opinions and suggestions.
> 
> Please find the details about my partner's qualification and experience.
> 
> 1) She has completed B.E in Computer Science Engineering
> 2) She has been working in a small company on Microsoft technologies for 3 years(just completed)
> 3) Her package is 1.8 LPA and they are giving salary in hand.
> 4) So, she can provide the pay slips but not bank statement.
> 5) As her salary is less than 2 lacs,we haven't filed IT returns.
> 
> Could you please let me know whether I can claim the partner 5 points or not?
> 
> I'd be really thankful for your help.


Hi ,

Yes you can go for ACS assessment for her, I am sure you can claim 5 points for her. Only thing is that she needs to get a +ve assessment, which in your spouse case can easily get it.
Regarding the payslips dont worry about bank statement, am sure it wont be a problem as long as you can prove her experience (Employee letter and payslips)


----------



## auspirant258

vindvg said:


> Please reply to my query if any one aware of this.


for detailed ACS procedure the best place to look at is ACS website, and for the partner points, you can only claim it if you both share the same skill.


----------



## auspirant258

Kavya9 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for ACS under the nominated code 261313- Software Engineer. As per the current situation I may receive the result in the mid of November. Are there any chances that by the time i apply for EOI, there will be any quota remaining? If the quota is completed, when can I apply for EOI? Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks & regards,
> Kavya


Hi,

I think there will be quota still open during that time. You can go for EOI


----------



## auspirant258

Kavya9 said:


> Also please let me know the procedure if the quota is completed for this year by the time I apply for EOI.. Thanks a lot in advance.


If quota is complete you will have to wait till next year July. ACS assessment valids for 2yrs


----------



## megnathreddy

11 weeks and 3 days and still in stage 4. If i don't get it by tomorrow i guess i will have to take IELTS again for sure and score 7 to get total 60. if in case i get it tomorrow i can apply eoi and hope i get it before 22 august.. on august 23 i complete my 33 year of age..


----------



## kratos

megnathreddy said:


> 11 weeks and 3 days and still in stage 4. If i don't get it by tomorrow i guess i will have to take IELTS again for sure and score 7 to get total 60. if in case i get it tomorrow i can apply eoi and hope i get it before 22 august.. on august 23 i complete my 33 year of age..


I can feel the pain, but in all probablity you would recieve it next week.
Forum members have reported that ACS takes a couple of days more once the application moves to stage 5.
All the best.


----------



## Apple4s

Hi,

I have completed BTech (Electronics & communication) in 2006.
My experience is 3.5 years as programmer Analyst in India & 3+ in Australia as Technical consultant.

I have submitted ACS on 28th May 2013 and am still waiting for the result (Its in stage 4 for as long as i remember), I hope to get the result on 20-Aug-2013


Anyone can suggest does ACS take more time and i am worried how much they will deduct from my experience.


ACS Applied: 28-May-13; ACS Results: Waiting :hat: |IELTS: 30-June-2013 L:7,R-7.5,W-7.5,S-7|


----------



## megnathreddy

kratos said:


> I can feel the pain, but in all probablity you would recieve it next week.
> Forum members have reported that ACS takes a couple of days more once the application moves to stage 5.
> All the best.


how is the age taken into account. will they consider the eoi submission date or pr launch date


----------



## kratos

megnathreddy said:


> how is the age taken into account. will they consider the eoi submission date or pr launch date


Age is taken at the time of invitation to lodge visa.


----------



## nshah

I have a B.E in computer systems degree with 5 years of experience in 263111. I also got Masters in Communication Engineering but I did not add masters qualification for assessment purposes. What do you guys suggest? Should I request ACS to add the masters degree for assessment because I am confused whether ACS will deduct 2 years or 4 years from my experience? Would adding the masters qualification will make the deduction for 2 years only ? Any guy here who have submitted additional educational documents after the submission of application (Stage 4)?


----------



## anujmalhotra262

I dont think that you can add any further documents on your own, unless and untill its goes to Stage 3 where the authority asks for additional documents.. 

Experts please correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## Chetu

nshah said:


> I have a B.E in computer systems degree with 5 years of experience in 263111. I also got Masters in Communication Engineering but I did not add masters qualification for assessment purposes. What do you guys suggest? Should I request ACS to add the masters degree for assessment because I am confused whether ACS will deduct 2 years or 4 years from my experience? Would adding the masters qualification will make the deduction for 2 years only ? Any guy here who have submitted additional educational documents after the submission of application (Stage 4)?


You can send the docs and ask them to add it to your application , they will reply back if they can or cannot.


----------



## anujmalhotra262

nshah said:


> I have a B.E in computer systems degree with 5 years of experience in 263111. I also got Masters in Communication Engineering but I did not add masters qualification for assessment purposes. What do you guys suggest? Should I request ACS to add the masters degree for assessment because I am confused whether ACS will deduct 2 years or 4 years from my experience? Would adding the masters qualification will make the deduction for 2 years only ? Any guy here who have submitted additional educational documents after the submission of application (Stage 4)?


I dont think that you can add any further documents on your own, unless and untill its goes to Stage 3 where the authority asks for additional documents.. 

Experts please correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## megnathreddy

King_of_the_ring said:


> Hi I applied on 5th June too .. I am hoping to get the result back soon tooo .... any luck so far ?


Any updates Sir.. did you get your ACS.. All the best.. Please update once you get it. Take care..


----------



## megnathreddy

auspirant258 said:


> may be but even mine it changed to that stage in a day but 12th week now a b d still am waiting for result


Hello how r u? did you receive your ACS if yes let us know when you have got it and how many days it was in 5th stage. All the best.


----------



## megnathreddy

bemark said:


> i applied for 263111 on the 17th of June and still waiting. I'm getting tired of refreshing my page


Hi, for my friend it took just 45 days. he applied before march of this year. For me it is taking more than 11 weeks. (have applied on may 3 and it is in stage 4 even a few seconds back)


----------



## megnathreddy

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Strange,.. For me and for my wife, both moved to Stage 4 within 4-6 hrs... Anyways, its still pending with ACS team and its been more then 56 days now... Lets see when I get a response which can help me proceed..


Any updates Anuj? All the best..


----------



## megnathreddy

Agan said:


> Hi Deejay
> 
> Congrats, May I know your assessment code?


may i know know how many days it was in 5th stage.. All the best for your pr..


----------



## anujmalhotra262

megnathreddy said:


> Any updates Anuj? All the best..


Not Yet.. Is there any one in the forum who applied in the month of June and for the results?

I checked the Excel sheet and as per that, people who applied in the month of May are getting it.. I thought it will take another month to get it.. 

Lets see what happens


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Please update this Excel,those who have applied for ACS and those who has got their results.. It helps everyone to understand the trend...

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc#gid=0


----------



## Sai2Aus

Hi all,

My qualification BE Computer Science.

I worked in ABC from 2002-2005 as system admin
and from 2005 - current as software tester in XYZ. Will ACS deduct my system admin experience and assess the whole experience in XYZ? i Have Applied for 261314 code.


----------



## parmeetsm

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Not Yet.. Is there any one in the forum who applied in the month of June and for the results?
> 
> I checked the Excel sheet and as per that, people who applied in the month of May are getting it.. I thought it will take another month to get it..
> 
> Lets see what happens



I have applied on 5th June and waiting.....

Got to know that ACS has almost cleared the May applications and now going to start with June.


----------



## auspirant258

parmeetsm said:


> I have applied on 5th June and waiting.....
> 
> Got to know that ACS has almost cleared the May applications and now going to start with June.


My Case I applied on May 20th still on stage 4, my other friends also applied during 20th may later and still awaiting the results.


----------



## guri.d.chd

Ohkk..this looks intersiting..thanks for the info..

I then need to wait n watch..but in case I need to add experince after i got ACS approval,what is the process then?

Guri..



anujmalhotra262 said:


> They might deduct your 2 or 4 or 6 yrs of experience based on relevancy of your education with the job code you applied for..
> 
> Check Excel sheet for the trend...
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc#gid=0


----------



## anujmalhotra262

guri.d.chd said:


> Ohkk..this looks intersiting..thanks for the info..
> 
> I then need to wait n watch..but in case I need to add experince after i got ACS approval,what is the process then?
> 
> Guri..


As per the information I have.. You need to submit the Salary slips to prove additional experience of the same company while submitting EOI.. 

Experts pls advise.


----------



## mike_0707

HI All,
My wife is working as a Researcher (Bio technology) and in the SOL the occupation is biotechnologist. can she apply for 190 visa?? Please let me know if the below calculation is correct or not. she has 3.4 years of experience.

for Age :- 30 points
Qualification :- Btech in Biotechnology 15 points
Work Experiece :- 3.4 years so 5 points not sure whether i can cliam this.
Partner skills:- 5 points from my side
VIC SS:- 5 points

total points :- 60


----------



## anujmalhotra262

mike_0707 said:


> HI All,
> My wife is working as a Researcher (Bio technology) and in the SOL the occupation is biotechnologist. can she apply for 190 visa?? Please let me know if the below calculation is correct or not. she has 3.4 years of experience.
> 
> for Age :- 30 points
> Qualification :- Btech in Biotechnology 15 points
> Work Experiece :- 3.4 years so 5 points not sure whether i can cliam this.
> Partner skills:- 5 points from my side
> VIC SS:- 5 points
> 
> total points :- 60


Not sure if there is any deduction of Experience in streams other than IT or not.. Experts pls advise..

Apart from that , things looks good and if the job code is in SOL, she can apply and if you also have your IELTS score and Assessment, then yes, she can claim additional 5 points for spouse.

use this excel to understand the trend.. and do update it with your information for others to understand the trend..

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc#gid=0


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Any ACS results this week? Please update the Excel sheet as it helps others to keep themselves updated and help them prepare for next step. 

Thanks!! 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc#gid=0


----------



## nilwal

Someone has added sorting to file in wrong way.
It was done today at *Today, 9:31 PM PT*

@Owner of the file (Sorry don't know name) can check it out?

Thanks,
nilwal



anujmalhotra262 said:


> Any ACS results this week? Please update the Excel sheet as it helps others to keep themselves updated and help them prepare for next step.
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc#gid=0


----------



## Bunni015

*Got ACS Assessment Results*

Hi There,

Finally, no more peeping into ACS application site for couple of times daily to check whether the status of application moved from stage 4 to stage 5. Yes, I received a mail with ACS assessment results, today morning. I wondered, without changing the status of application from stage 4 to stage 5, my case got finalised. 

 There were lot of discussions going around about, how much experience will be deducted based on different parameters. As expected ACS has deducted my 2 Years of experience out of 5.

I am a IT professional with Masters in computer applications, completed in 2006. I started working from 2008. Acs clearly mentioned that my experience is considered from April 2010. So, I can currently get only 5 points for my experience.

Here is what , ACS has mentioned in my assessment result.


*"Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Your qualifications have been assessed as follows: 

Your Master of Computer Applications from <XYZ> completed December 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing. 

Your Bachelor of Science from <XYZ> April 2004 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing. 

The following employment after April 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Dates: 04/08 - 01/11 (2yrs 9mths) 
Position: <XYZ>
Employer: <XYZ>
Country: INDIA 

Dates: 02/11 - 09/11 (0yrs 7mths) 
Position: <XYZ> 
Employer: <XYZ>
Country: INDIA 

Dates: 10/11 - 03/12 (0yrs 5mths) 
Position: <XYZ>
Employer: <XYZ>
Country: INDIA 

Dates: 03/12 - 05/13 (1yrs 2mths) 
Position: <XYZ>
Employer: <XYZ>
Country: INDIA**"*

Best Regards,
bunni015


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Bunni015 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Finally, no more peeping into ACS application site for couple of times daily to check whether the status of application moved from stage 4 to stage 5. Yes, I received a mail with ACS assessment results, today morning. I wondered, without changing the status of application from stage 4 to stage 5, my case got finalised.
> 
> There were lot of discussions going around about, how much experience will be deducted based on different parameters. As expected ACS has deducted my 2 Years of experience out of 5.
> 
> I am a IT professional with Masters in computer applications, completed in 2006. I started working from 2008. Acs clearly mentioned that my experience is considered from April 2010. So, I can currently get only 5 points for my experience.
> 
> Here is what , ACS has mentioned in my assessment result.
> 
> 
> *"Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Master of Computer Applications from <XYZ> completed December 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> Your Bachelor of Science from <XYZ> April 2004 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> The following employment after April 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 04/08 - 01/11 (2yrs 9mths)
> Position: <XYZ>
> Employer: <XYZ>
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 02/11 - 09/11 (0yrs 7mths)
> Position: <XYZ>
> Employer: <XYZ>
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 10/11 - 03/12 (0yrs 5mths)
> Position: <XYZ>
> Employer: <XYZ>
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 03/12 - 05/13 (1yrs 2mths)
> Position: <XYZ>
> Employer: <XYZ>
> Country: INDIA**"*
> 
> Best Regards,
> bunni015


Congrats!! and all the best!! Please do update the excel sheet..


----------



## Bunni015

susmithaburra said:


> congrats on ur successful assessment.
> 
> I have some doubts reg mine, i applied on july 20.
> 
> B.sc computer sci 2004-2007
> Graduate diploma in system analysis jan 2009-jan 2010
> Internship developer >20hrs aug 2009 to dec 2009
> software engineer full time - march 2010 to dec 2011
> m.tech in software engineering jan 2012 to may 2013
> apr 2013 to current - business analyst
> 
> 
> all of my education is in malaysia, and singapore
> and all my work experience is in singapore.
> 
> so totally i applied for ACS claiming 2.1 years of software engineer
> plus 5 months of business analyst.
> 
> i am really worried, please let me know if they will deduct 2 years then i have no more experience
> 
> i have to wait for more than 2 years as business analyst to apply for the PR
> :frown::frown::frown::frown:


To my understanding, irrespective of how much experience you have, 2 years will be for sure deducted, if your education is related to computers as main area, other wise it can be more than 2+.

Just don't do too much of research, this can increase your stress and frustration levels. Just read and leave it, do not consider or take anything seriously.

Mods! correct me if I am wrong.

Regards
Bunni015


----------



## susmithaburra

Thanks Bunni015 for a quick reply...

okay if they deduct, Does that mean I am SUITABLE or not suitable for migration. 
anyways i cannot claim any points for exp, but I have 60 points in total, if ACS is appoved


----------



## Bunni015

susmithaburra said:


> Thanks Bunni015 for a quick reply...
> 
> okay if they deduct, Does that mean I am SUITABLE or not suitable for migration.
> anyways i cannot claim any points for exp, but I have 60 points in total, if ACS is appoved


When you are on the safe side of the shore, then I think you don't have to consider this seriously.

But my experience says that if you have enough experience considered by ACS, then it might be a bit smooth road to get or find a suitable job.


Regards,
bunni015


----------



## guri.d.chd

Thanks for the info Anuj..

Experts pls help me here..

Thanks in advance..

Guri



anujmalhotra262 said:


> As per the information I have.. You need to submit the Salary slips to prove additional experience of the same company while submitting EOI..
> 
> Experts pls advise.


----------



## King_of_the_ring

parmeetsm said:


> I have applied on 5th June and waiting.....
> 
> Got to know that ACS has almost cleared the May applications and now going to start with June.


Dear we are sailing in the same boat :S :S ....

I applied ACS on 5th June 2013 too 2613 - software engineer


----------



## susmithaburra

i hope so. fingers crossed. i am giving ielts on 17th, its another hurdle, i need to get 8 in all sections 





Bunni015 said:


> When you are on the safe side of the shore, then I think you don't have to consider this seriously.
> 
> But my experience says that if you have enough experience considered by ACS, then it might be a bit smooth road to get or find a suitable job.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> bunni015


----------



## Bunni015

*All the best for IELTS, you can do it*



susmithaburra said:


> i hope so. fingers crossed. i am giving ielts on 17th, its another hurdle, i need to get 8 in all sections


I booked my seat on September 21st of 2013, I knew that it is too long. Its been long time, where I stopped reading, writing, and observing for spelling mistakes and proper sentence formation. 

So I took enough time to recollect all these basic principle artifacts of English language. Yeah, as you said its again one more trap. where you have to find a way out by yourself. Even I am planning to score 8 in each individual section. Its difficult, but achievable.

All the best. and it would be nice , if you can share your experiences and what were the topics discussed in each section.

Regards, 
Bunni015


----------



## susmithaburra

Hi Bunni015,

Sure. I just have one day left. I had gone through lots of online materials and I bought a book barrons, 3in1, which had like 2 books practice materials + essential words.

IELTS Speaking Cue Cards With Possible Answers
IELTS how to write at a 9 task two_°Ù¶ÈÎÄ¿â
IELTS Essays - Band 8 | IELTS-Blog
http://www.aippg.com/ielts/downloads/IELTS Speaking Topics.pdf
Express Teach - Learn English Online: August 2011
Sample IELTS lettersDominic Cole's IELTS and Beyond
ielts-simon.com: IELTS Writing Task 2
IELTS Exam Preparation - IELTS General Tests

some videos and links mentioned on this forum
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/105568-ielts-getting-band-8-writing.html

phew! hope all these help!




Bunni015 said:


> I booked my seat on September 21st of 2013, I knew that it is too long. Its been long time, where I stopped reading, writing, and observing for spelling mistakes and proper sentence formation.
> 
> So I took enough time to recollect all these basic principle artifacts of English language. Yeah, as you said its again one more trap. where you have to find a way out by yourself. Even I am planning to score 8 in each individual section. Its difficult, but achievable.
> 
> All the best. and it would be nice , if you can share your experiences and what were the topics discussed in each section.
> 
> Regards,
> Bunni015


----------



## susmithaburra

Even with all these, I am still worried. 
I read lots of essays online and speaking topics with examples.

I've written essays in format mentioned in this e book
IELTS how to write at a 9 task two_°Ù¶ÈÎÄ¿â
I found this one quite helpful, and easy to understand

writing is a close call 38/40 is band 8  i'm most worried of this




susmithaburra said:


> Hi Bunni015,
> 
> Sure. I just have one day left. I had gone through lots of online materials and I bought a book barrons, 3in1, which had like 2 books practice materials + essential words.
> 
> IELTS Speaking Cue Cards With Possible Answers
> IELTS how to write at a 9 task two_°Ù¶ÈÎÄ¿â
> IELTS Essays - Band 8 | IELTS-Blog
> http://www.aippg.com/ielts/downloads/IELTS Speaking Topics.pdf
> Express Teach - Learn English Online: August 2011
> Sample IELTS lettersDominic Cole's IELTS and Beyond
> ielts-simon.com: IELTS Writing Task 2
> IELTS Exam Preparation - IELTS General Tests
> 
> some videos and links mentioned on this forum
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/105568-ielts-getting-band-8-writing.html
> 
> phew! hope all these help!


----------



## Sai2Aus

susmithaburra said:


> Hi Bunni015,
> 
> Sure. I just have one day left. I had gone through lots of online materials and I bought a book barrons, 3in1, which had like 2 books practice materials + essential words.
> 
> IELTS Speaking Cue Cards With Possible Answers
> IELTS how to write at a 9 task two_°Ù¶ÈÎÄ¿â
> IELTS Essays - Band 8 | IELTS-Blog
> http://www.aippg.com/ielts/downloads/IELTS Speaking Topics.pdf
> Express Teach - Learn English Online: August 2011
> Sample IELTS lettersDominic Cole's IELTS and Beyond
> ielts-simon.com: IELTS Writing Task 2
> IELTS Exam Preparation - IELTS General Tests
> 
> some videos and links mentioned on this forum
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/105568-ielts-getting-band-8-writing.html
> 
> phew! hope all these help!


hi susmithaburra,

thanks for sharing the links.. they are really useful ..


----------



## ayesha.aykhan

*ACS Assessment Applied*

Date Applied : 11/08/2013
Application Type : RPL

Qualification:
Degree : Sector : Date
Master : IT : 10-2010
Bachelor : NA : NA
Certification: : MCTP : 03-2011

Experience:
Position : Date
Programmer : 05/2011 - Current
Developer : 07-2008 - 04-2011
Developer :11-2000 - 06-2008

Status : 
Date : 14-08-2013
Stage 2

Need to struggle with IELTS to get 7.0 each . not sure whether i can achieve that :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ayesha.aykhan

*ILETS Score*

Hi Sunny,
:clap2::clap2::clap2: for your IELTS score. Can you please share some tips. I need only > 7 by the way, but seems as I have to climb a high Mountain. 



SunnyK said:


> I dont understand the logic for the assessments done..
> 
> The website says the processing takes 8-12 weeks..
> 
> When I mail the assessment team after 12 weeks later submission, they respond saying 8-12 weeks after reaching Stage 4.
> 
> When I call them 12 weeks later reaching 4th stage , they say it 3 months from the date it reaches 4th stage..
> 
> I am not sure why they are taking it sooo long...


----------



## Sunlight11

susmithaburra said:


> Even with all these, I am still worried.
> I read lots of essays online and speaking topics with examples.
> 
> I've written essays in format mentioned in this e book
> IELTS how to write at a 9 task two_°Ù¶ÈÎÄ¿â
> I found this one quite helpful, and easy to understand
> 
> writing is a close call 38/40 is band 8  i'm most worried of this


Regarding Speaking, be confidant in whatever u say... this carries some kind of weight as I found out it always worked for me even when I downright lied.


----------



## Goin2Oz

Friends, 

Pls suggest how ACS will treat 2 years part time post graduate diploma in computer applications (PGDCA). Do we need 2 years or 4 years post qualification in this case ?

Has anyone submitted full time bachelor degree + part time PG diploma (while working)?

Thanks,


----------



## susmithaburra

Hi Sunlight11

I need to get 8 in all sections as well  my exam is tmrw... any last minute tips??? 
I prepared for over a month ... still not confident 




Sunlight11 said:


> Regarding Speaking, be confidant in whatever u say... this carries some kind of weight as I found out it always worked for me even when I downright lied.


----------



## Sunlight11

susmithaburra said:


> Hi Sunlight11
> 
> I need to get 8 in all sections as well  my exam is tmrw... any last minute tips???
> I prepared for over a month ... still not confident



Well, Confidence is the key .... A thought from one my earlier post would be:

Few general points to remember for Writing would be: It is not recommended to cross over 300/310 words, finish with atleast 5 minutes in hand and REVISE both the tasks... Format will depend upon the question type... 

Try to write sentences which can be comprehended in "ONE READ" ... that is, the examiner should not read your sentence multiple times whether it is Simple or Complex. Try to introduce "Coherence" in your writing. Do not copy paste the question in your introduction. Put up majority of error-free sentences... Put at most 2 Stands for both "Agree and Disagree" point of view in different Paras. And when Letter Writing, Answer ALL the bullet points mentioned in the question.


----------



## SunnyK

ayesha.aykhan said:


> Hi Sunny,
> :clap2::clap2::clap2: for your IELTS score. Can you please share some tips. I need only > 7 by the way, but seems as I have to climb a high Mountain.


Thank you... I dont think it is tough to score all 7s. All you need is confidence and a bit of practice.. As I see.. you are originally from UK.. I dont think people from UK/Ireland need to prove their English skills (if not for points)


----------



## auspirant258

susmithaburra said:


> Hi Bunni015,
> 
> Sure. I just have one day left. I had gone through lots of online materials and I bought a book barrons, 3in1, which had like 2 books practice materials + essential words.
> 
> IELTS Speaking Cue Cards With Possible Answers
> IELTS how to write at a 9 task two_°Ù¶ÈÎÄ¿â
> IELTS Essays - Band 8 | IELTS-Blog
> http://www.aippg.com/ielts/downloads/IELTS Speaking Topics.pdf
> Express Teach - Learn English Online: August 2011
> Sample IELTS lettersDominic Cole's IELTS and Beyond
> ielts-simon.com: IELTS Writing Task 2
> IELTS Exam Preparation - IELTS General Tests
> 
> some videos and links mentioned on this forum
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/105568-ielts-getting-band-8-writing.html
> 
> phew! hope all these help!


You can also look at the book called "Ace the IELTS"


----------



## auspirant258

Sai2Aus said:


> hi susmithaburra,
> 
> thanks for sharing the links.. they are really useful ..



Hi,

You can also look at this book "http://www.4shared.com/office/jDVh6ixh/Ace_The_IELTS.html"

All the best


----------



## auspirant258

ayesha.aykhan said:


> Date Applied : 11/08/2013
> Application Type : RPL
> 
> Qualification:
> Degree : Sector : Date
> Master : IT : 10-2010
> Bachelor : NA : NA
> Certification: : MCTP : 03-2011
> 
> Experience:
> Position : Date
> Programmer : 05/2011 - Current
> Developer : 07-2008 - 04-2011
> Developer :11-2000 - 06-2008
> 
> Status :
> Date : 14-08-2013
> Stage 2
> 
> Need to struggle with IELTS to get 7.0 each . not sure whether i can achieve that :fingerscrossed:


Dont worry at all, you can easily crack 7 in all sections, only thing is that you need to prepare in a right direction and practice.

I recommend Ace the Ielts book it worked out for me. Ace The IELTS - Download - 4shared

All the very best for IELTS


----------



## auspirant258

Goin2Oz said:


> Friends,
> 
> Pls suggest how ACS will treat 2 years part time post graduate diploma in computer applications (PGDCA). Do we need 2 years or 4 years post qualification in this case ?
> 
> Has anyone submitted full time bachelor degree + part time PG diploma (while working)?
> 
> Thanks,


ACS might not consider part time PG diploma, if at all they consider then your work experience will be counted from the date you achieved the PG diploma or even they may deduct 2yrs starting from PG diploma date.


----------



## auspirant258

susmithaburra said:


> Hi Sunlight11
> 
> I need to get 8 in all sections as well  my exam is tmrw... any last minute tips???
> I prepared for over a month ... still not confident


Hi,

Confidence is the only tip you can carry to the exam.

Listening : dont waste any minute or get carried away.
Speaking : be very confident and try to talk as much as possible till the examiner asks you to stop

Reading : Skimming is the best approach
Writing : Try to cover all the aspects that were asked in the examination.


All the above are still the same you will find in any IELTS book, but still there are no short cuts 

All the very best


----------



## Vincentluf

Hello Team,

Can someone share his experience regarding the time ACS takes to review an assessment? On the ACS site it states 4-6weeks.

Cheers
Vincent


----------



## divyap

Vincentluf said:


> Hello Team,
> 
> Can someone share his experience regarding the time ACS takes to review an assessment? On the ACS site it states 4-6weeks.
> 
> Cheers
> Vincent


It took 40 days for my friend.. She applied on jun 1st and got result around July 10th. 

More disappointing was the fact that the new review letter didnot mention anything that was already assessed. So she wrote to them via email and then they send her a full result letter on July 15th. 

:-(


----------



## Vincentluf

divyap said:


> It took 40 days for my friend.. She applied on jun 1st and got result around July 10th.
> 
> More disappointing was the fact that the new review letter didnot mention anything that was already assessed. So she wrote to them via email and then they send her a full result letter on July 15th.
> 
> :-(


hello,

Thanks for your reply, did your friend reviewed her application by changing because she changed the occupation code?


----------



## divyap

Vincentluf said:


> hello,
> 
> Thanks for your reply, did your friend reviewed her application by changing because she changed the occupation code?


No.. It was to add additional experience..


----------



## askchennai

I applied for a review to add my additional experience and got the reply within 5 days.


----------



## Vincentluf

askchennai said:


> I applied for a review to add my additional experience and got the reply within 5 days.


Thanks askchennai, hope I will get mine soon


----------



## susmithaburra

Thank you...... I will keep all your advice in mind... phewww
:fingerscrossed: I will update after my exam....



auspirant258 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Confidence is the only tip you can carry to the exam.
> 
> Listening : dont waste any minute or get carried away.
> Speaking : be very confident and try to talk as much as possible till the examiner asks you to stop
> 
> Reading : Skimming is the best approach
> Writing : Try to cover all the aspects that were asked in the examination.
> 
> 
> All the above are still the same you will find in any IELTS book, but still there are no short cuts
> 
> All the very best


----------



## kratos

Not much activity on this thread related to ACS results.
Has anyone got their ACS results who applied post 20th May?


----------



## auspirant258

kratos said:


> Not much activity on this thread related to ACS results.
> Has anyone got their ACS results who applied post 20th May?


I applied on 20th of August, still waiting for the results


----------



## ragavindia

auspirant258 said:


> I applied on 20th of August, still waiting for the results


I applied on 19th june and still waiting , got the below update:
As stated in our guidelines assessments are taking*up to*12 weeks to process. Your assessment should be completed around the middle of September.


----------



## rumel36

auspirant258 said:


> I applied on 20th of August, still waiting for the results


20th of August??? 

I applied on 27th April and got the result on July 29 
They deducted 3 months from experience without any cause and after mailing to them, they amended and sent it 7th Aug.


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Seems Mid may applicants got the results... I applied on 12 June.. When can I expect the result?

Though there is a big discussion going on in EOI thread as DAIC has declared that there wont be any EOI during 19th Aug cycle and all IT related applicants will be invited on prorata basis.. 

so, it this a yr long process, now limited numbers of invites every cycle.. 

What are the Pros and cons of this strategy?


----------



## rumel36

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Seems Mid may applicants got the results... I applied on 12 June.. When can I expect the result?
> 
> Though there is a big discussion going on in EOI thread as DAIC has declared that there wont be any EOI during 19th Aug cycle and all IT related applicants will be invited on prorata basis..
> 
> so, it this a yr long process, now limited numbers of invites every cycle..
> 
> What are the Pros and cons of this strategy?


you will get the result not before 90 days. It may be 13 September.

DIAC is trying to slow down the invitation process for those occupations so that these applications would be processed during the whole year along with other occupations..

Disadvantages:
->Long time we hv to wait for invitation
->Occupation ceiling will reach before end of the year

Advantages:
->More applicants could apply who are preparing for apply. 
->Occupation quota will be available during the whole year


----------



## faraz711

rumel36 said:


> you will get the result not before 90 days. It may be 13 September.
> 
> DIAC is trying to slow down the invitation process for those occupations so that these applications would be processed during the whole year along with other occupations..
> 
> Disadvantages:
> ->Long time we hv to wait for invitation
> ->Occupation ceiling will reach before end of the year
> 
> Advantages:
> ->More applicants could apply who are preparing for apply.
> ->Occupation quota will be available during the whole year


Yes, rightly said...more advantage to applicants who have applied for ACS in june/july after new SOL (including me )


----------



## rumel36

faraz711 said:


> Yes, rightly said...more advantage to applicants who have applied for ACS in june/july after new SOL (including me )


Bt people who submitted EOI will be invited first


----------



## faraz711

rumel36 said:


> Bt people who submitted EOI will be invited first


Yeh sure man...and best of luk...I am trying to increase my points to 70 by giving IELTS again


----------



## rumel36

faraz711 said:


> Yeh sure man...and best of luk...I am trying to increase my points to 70 by giving IELTS again


its good thinking.. I also decided to attend the exam in September


----------



## anujmalhotra262

That is what the advantage is.. People get more time to improve their IELTS score and move ahead of others.. I see this as adv.

Other adv is Aus Govt doesnt want people to stop applying seeing the ceiling is reaching and want people to spend money and remain in queue for next yr as well.. 

If they continue with the same pace, there are chances that within few months quota expires and people loose interest in Aus Immigration which Aus govt doesnt want


----------



## rumel36

anujmalhotra262 said:


> That is what the advantage is.. People get more time to improve their IELTS score and move ahead of others.. I see this as adv.
> 
> Other adv is Aus Govt doesnt want people to stop applying seeing the ceiling is reaching and want people to spend money and remain in queue for next yr as well..
> 
> If they continue with the same pace, there are chances that within few months quota expires and people loose interest in Aus Immigration which Aus govt doesnt want


True..but people are already loosing their interest because of DIAC's abrupt decisions like ACS exp deduction, SS nomination closing etc.


----------



## auspirant258

rumel36 said:


> 20th of August???
> 
> I applied on 27th April and got the result on July 29
> They deducted 3 months from experience without any cause and after mailing to them, they amended and sent it 7th Aug.


Sorry man its 20th of May


----------



## sam2905

faraz711 said:


> Yes, rightly said...more advantage to applicants who have applied for ACS in june/july after new SOL (including me )


Ya true. But provided you get higher points. like 65 or 70. pro rate logic says that they are waiting so that they can invite high pointers. So good luck and try to get as many points as possible. Coz 60 wont help..


----------



## rumel36

sam2905 said:


> Ya true. But provided you get higher points. like 65 or 70. pro rate logic says that they are waiting so that they can invite high pointers. So good luck and try to get as many points as possible. Coz 60 wont help..


Its true that they will prefer higher points but it is not for long time...because total number of higher point achiever is not much enough to fill the quota..

It is also true that 60 points achiever have to wait to get invited bt it cant be said that 60 points wont help.

We have to wait with patience until the new changes announcement and for next round then total scenario will be cleared


----------



## ashish1107

amolpa said:


> Hi,
> 
> Above list is proper. Also, please check if you need RPL route or normal.If it RPL then you need to send 2 project reports.
> 
> Please pm me and i will send you my contact number and we can speak.
> 
> Thanks,
> Amol


Hi,

Amol im looking for complete ACS documention can you please let me know ,also what you have mentioned above is RPL route can you tell me what it is?


----------



## Pooja Srivastava

All,

There is a very good freelancer available in Hyd on 040 67766351
He has good knowledge on 189 PR

He just charges INR 25,000 per application for the entire documenation
Following are the activities which will be done by him:
1.	Providing advise/consulting services at the following stages:
•	Skill Assessment from Australian Computer Society
•	Expression of Interest
•	Visa Filling at DIAC
2.	Providing the required checklist and documents as required at the above stages.
3.	Reviewing and advise for any correction in the documents as supplied by Applicant

Few of my friends has taken his advice and given positive feedback

Regards
Pooja


----------



## ashish1107

Pooja Srivastava said:


> All,
> 
> There is a very good freelancer available in Hyd on 040 67766351
> He has good knowledge on 189 PR
> 
> He just charges INR 25,000 per application for the entire documenation
> Following are the activities which will be done by him:
> 1.	Providing advise/consulting services at the following stages:
> •	Skill Assessment from Australian Computer Society
> •	Expression of Interest
> •	Visa Filling at DIAC
> 2.	Providing the required checklist and documents as required at the above stages.
> 3.	Reviewing and advise for any correction in the documents as supplied by Applicant
> 
> Few of my friends has taken his advice and given positive feedback
> 
> Regards
> Pooja




Hi pooja,

I'm some what aware of ACS documentation but im looking for one stop shop.Do you know some one in mumbai since i live in mumbai..

Thanks


----------



## Mroks

ashish1107 said:


> Hi pooja,
> 
> I'm some what aware of ACS documentation but im looking for one stop shop.Do you know some one in mumbai since i live in mumbai..
> 
> Thanks


It's better to avoid agents. You can get all the help through this forum and many in this forum are doing by themselves.


----------



## Pooja Srivastava

ashish1107 said:


> Hi pooja,
> 
> I'm some what aware of ACS documentation but im looking for one stop shop.Do you know some one in mumbai since i live in mumbai..
> 
> Thanks


Contact him --As everything is online so place does not matter


----------



## atiker

hi, 
One quick question.

For my Bachelor of Engg, I don't have a transcript. Is it mandatory for skill assessment ? 

I have got all the 8 sem marksheets and degree attested and notarized. Is it sufficient ?

To get the transcript I need to send orignal marksheets to the college and trouble is I am not in the country


----------



## itisme

Your Individual Marks cards will do.


----------



## Vincentluf

any ACS results today?


----------



## ashish1107

Mroks said:


> It's better to avoid agents. You can get all the help through this forum and many in this forum are doing by themselves.



Hi ,

When i was going through ACS skill assesment i found that the duties which i performed were some what similar in below mentioned roles

1.261311 Analyst Programmer
2. 261312 Developer Programmer
3. 261111 ICT Business Analyst
4. 261313 Software Engineer
5. 261112 Systems Analyst

but in my experience letter it is written as senior software engineer.Can i get my skills assessed for all the above or i will be eligible for roles pertaining to software engineer only .Can any one guide me on this

Thanks


----------



## kratos

12 weeks completing for me tomorrow.Still stuck in stage 4 

ACS site is misleading the applicants by saying that application processing time is 8-12 weeks.
They should rephrase it to application processing time is 8-12 weeks *after stage 4*


----------



## gsingh

Someone has updated my results on ACS sheet as received on 19th Aug. I haven't heard anything from my agent yet.


----------



## megnathreddy

auspirant258 said:


> may be but even mine it changed to that stage in a day but 12th week now a b d still am waiting for result


have completed 12 weeks (84 days) still in 4th stage.. Acs has ruined all my plans..


----------



## Sunlight11

megnathreddy said:


> have completed 12 weeks (84 days) still in 4th stage.. Acs has ruined all my plans..


email them now...


----------



## rumel36

Sunlight11 said:


> email them now...


They will not give u before 90 days...


----------



## Mroks

ashish1107 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> When i was going through ACS skill assesment i found that the duties which i performed were some what similar in below mentioned roles
> 
> 1.261311 Analyst Programmer
> 2. 261312 Developer Programmer
> 3. 261111 ICT Business Analyst
> 4. 261313 Software Engineer
> 5. 261112 Systems Analyst
> 
> but in my experience letter it is written as senior software engineer.Can i get my skills assessed for all the above or i will be eligible for roles pertaining to software engineer only .Can any one guide me on this
> 
> Thanks


Your job designation is irrelevant, what matters is the task and responsibilities carried out by you.


----------



## jes123

kratos said:


> 12 weeks completing for me tomorrow.Still stuck in stage 4
> 
> ACS site is misleading the applicants by saying that application processing time is 8-12 weeks.
> They should rephrase it to application processing time is 8-12 weeks *after stage 4*


Believe me you will definitely get in one or two days. I can tell you this, Since I got a message.


----------



## jes123

Vincentluf said:


> any ACS results today?


Ya they give out every day, dont get confused, it takes absolutely 12 weeks. But I think RPL people get it quickly. Since the dips and degrees are not to be looked at by them.


----------



## Register007

Hi,

Am silently watching this forum for long time and found it very useful. Finally I made my first entry here.

I had applied ACS on 22nd May, submitted the extra documents on 24th May. Am eagerly waiting for my results anytime.

Last week I emailed ACS, and got the same reply as others, Today noon around 12:00 PM Australian time, I had sent one more mail inquiring my status, but still now I didn't get any response.

I had applied for DBA and completed my MCA from India. Keeping my fingers crossed to see how many years they have deducted from my 6 years experience. 

My Advanced wishes for those who receives their results this week.


----------



## ashish1107

Pooja Srivastava said:


> Contact him --As everything is online so place does not matter



Hi All,

Can any one tell me on how to achieve 8 bands in all sections in IELTS .Do i need to get some coaching before i appear.Any suggestions?

Thanks,
Ashish


----------



## PPPPPP

*Resultssss*



auspirant258 said:


> Sorry man its 20th of May


Me too submitted on 27th May tired of waiting.

Any progress Developer Programmer is going to reach it's ceiling is it true???


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Developer programmer reaching its ceiling???? What is the source of this information and is it reaching its quota for 189 or 190????


----------



## parmeetsm

jes123 said:


> Ya they give out every day, dont get confused, it takes absolutely 12 weeks. But I think RPL people get it quickly. Since the dips and degrees are not to be looked at by them.


I had applied on 5th June via RPL and waiting....


----------



## King_of_the_ring

parmeetsm said:


> I had applied on 5th June via RPL and waiting....


same here applied on 5th june and waiting for it anxiously :typing:


----------



## rob247

I have a BSc (not IT). I required 6 years required before you can apply via the RPL (https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf)

_Batchelor Degree Non ICT = 6 years relevant to ANZSCO plus a successful RPL application_

However the skills assessment guidelines suggest that I will only be deducted 4 years on my skilled date for a non IT degree (http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf)

_Skilled Employment Date
The date specified for skilled employment for a Bachelor or above, not relevant to the ANZSCO, is upon completion of 4 years experience. For a relevant degree, it is either 2 years in the past 10 years or 4 years in any time period, whichever is earlier.
For qualifications below a Bachelor, 5 years in the past 10 years and 6 years in any time period._

This is critical to me as I have 7 years experience. Deducting 4 years will give me 5 points  Deducting the 6 years gives me 0 points.

I am assuming that my letter will have 4 years experience deducted as per the skills assessment guidelines and that the 6 years required to apply for the RPL has no bearing.

Is that correct please.


----------



## msiqueira9

In the Skillselect web site they say:

The department has continued to receive high numbers of EOIs for below six occupations:

Chemical and Materials Engineers
ICT Business and Systems Analysts
Electronics Engineers
Telecommunications Engineering Professionals
Other Engineering Professional
Software and Applications Programmers.

Some of these are close to reaching their ceiling for this program year. To prevent this from occurring and to allow intending migrants in these occupations to receive invitations throughout the program year, invitations for these occupations will now be issued on a pro rata basis for each twice monthly invitation round over the program year.

The total ceiling will remain the same for these occupations in the 2013–2014 program year as displayed in the occupational ceiling table with the relevant occupations marked with an asterisk (*). As a result of this new methodology the invitation process and cut offs will be impacted just for these six occupations. (Please see section 'Invitation process and cut offs' section of the report for more details).


----------



## msiqueira9

Also in the report section for the last invitation round on August 19th they said:

Please note that there will be no invitations issued for the following occupations in the upcoming invitation round on 19 August 2013. The department is currently working on arrangements for the allocation of the remaining places for these occupations and we expect to be able to issue invitations for these occupations in the next invitation round on 2 September 2013.

The occupational groups affected are:
OccupationID Description
2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers
2334 Electronics Engineers
2339 Other Engineering Professionals
2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts
2613 Software and Applications Programmers
2633 Telecommunications Engineers


----------



## guri.d.chd

*issue while registering*

One of my friend is trying register for ACS on:

https://ibs.acs.org.au/vwgskillsapp...?vwginstance=c84e1cd04a7445c4908fc229f084a624

While she is selecting 
1) skill type
2) ANZ code

there is no save button or next button..

Can somebody help here?

Guri




msiqueira9 said:


> Also in the report section for the last invitation round on August 19th they said:
> 
> Please note that there will be no invitations issued for the following occupations in the upcoming invitation round on 19 August 2013. The department is currently working on arrangements for the allocation of the remaining places for these occupations and we expect to be able to issue invitations for these occupations in the next invitation round on 2 September 2013.
> 
> The occupational groups affected are:
> OccupationID Description
> 2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers
> 2334 Electronics Engineers
> 2339 Other Engineering Professionals
> 2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts
> 2613 Software and Applications Programmers
> 2633 Telecommunications Engineers


----------



## guri.d.chd

Are they going to put hold on ACS assesment? When does EOI comes into picture in whole process...

pls guide..

ACS assesment on 18 July..currently in stage 4..

Guri.




msiqueira9 said:


> Also in the report section for the last invitation round on August 19th they said:
> 
> Please note that there will be no invitations issued for the following occupations in the upcoming invitation round on 19 August 2013. The department is currently working on arrangements for the allocation of the remaining places for these occupations and we expect to be able to issue invitations for these occupations in the next invitation round on 2 September 2013.
> 
> The occupational groups affected are:
> OccupationID Description
> 2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers
> 2334 Electronics Engineers
> 2339 Other Engineering Professionals
> 2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts
> 2613 Software and Applications Programmers
> 2633 Telecommunications Engineers


----------



## msiqueira9

I dont think so, but I guess invitation letters for IT workers will become harder to get now.


----------



## saminda

Hi, I applied for the ACS assessment on 12th June 2013, but I haven't heard anything from them yet. A couple of days after applying, it came to the "with assessor" status. It's been more than 8 weeks by now. And I am a bit doubtful about my qualifications and experience. I applied on computer network and systems engineer occupation. I believe I'm eligible according to what I understood after reading their documents.

I've got 2.5 years of experience by July 2010 (from January 2008), but I completed my Bsc in computing in February 2012. I left my employment in July 2010 and came to London to finish my degree. But still I'm not employed in the respective field. In addition to the degree, I'm MCSE, MCTS and CCNA (ccna is expired now) qualified. I gained these qualification in 2008 - 2009. According to the ACS requirements, they don't require any working experience after the degree as long as you've got 2 years or more of experience in the field within the last 10 years. According to these factors, I believe I'm eligible. But a bit doubtful since I haven't heard anything from ACS about the skill assessment.

Any thoughts...?

Thanks


----------



## guri.d.chd

One of my friend is trying register for ACS on:

https://ibs.acs.org.au/vwgskillsappl...8fc229f084a624

While she is selecting 
1) skill type
2) ANZ code

there is no save button or next button..

Can somebody help here? Is new ACS registrations blocked?

Guri




Vincentluf said:


> any ACS results today?


----------



## Register007

Any results today?


----------



## Register007

Applied on 22nd May and in stage 4 from 24th may. Currently 14th week running 

ACS is not keeping up its words. Pity


----------



## King_of_the_ring

*Dreadful situation due to ACS*



Register007 said:


> Applied on 22nd May and in stage 4 from 24th may. Currently 14th week running
> 
> ACS is not keeping up its words. Pity


I applied ACS on 5th June 2013 considering the fact that I might get result around 5th august. Results were popping out at that time quiet smoothly. Gave IELTS AND got 7.5.

(i) I got scholarships from USA / Australia both for PhD studies.

(ii) USA univ ranking < Australian University. OZ's univ is no. 1 in Australia. Aussie funding commitment = 4 years ATM, US funding commitment = 1 year.

(iii) I got necessary 65 points before ACS started deducting 2 years out of my 5 years experience. So they are reduced to 60 points NOW.

(iv) I have to reach USA before 25th of August 2013 else I would lose scholarship.

(v) I wanted to go to Australia with immig thing running in parallel . But right now no hopes yet .

(v) I am NOT sure whether my ACS results would be +ve or not . 5 years experience. 3 years were at a govt body with kind of non-disclosure stuff . So the body only said my job responsibilities in a terse manner that his major job responsibilities include software design development and testing.

(vi) I shoot an email to ACS but they are roting the same 8-12 weeks thing .

(vii) If I join US school and then laters I got back AUSSIE immigration and if I want to leave US school in the middle of semester then I would need to pay the fees :'(..

(viii) ACS u made my life miserable :'(  :smash:


----------



## kratos

86th Day & counting 
Results have totally dried up,isnt there a SLA kind of thing for ACS guys for every application? 

Somehow I feel ACS guys have kept all assessments on hold till DIAC start inviting the EOIs for the 6 stalled occupations codes.I hope Im wrong though


----------



## jes123

kratos said:


> 86th Day & counting
> Results have totally dried up,isnt there a SLA kind of thing for ACS guys for every application?
> 
> Somehow I feel ACS guys have kept all assessments on hold till DIAC start inviting the EOIs for the 6 stalled occupations codes.I hope Im wrong though


What is your occupation and what education docs have you attached.? Minimal docs will result in quick result. And certification holders will get it quickly. I heard from ACS in exactly 2 days before the completion of the 12 weeks. An many has got exactly on 12th week.

The six occupation you were mentioning only has about 3 months backlog, so it should not be a problem at all, unless you have good scoring points. The slots are very low in numbers for those six.


----------



## kratos

jes123 said:


> What is your occupation and what education docs have you attached.? Minimal docs will result in quick result. And certification holders will get it quickly. I heard from ACS in exactly 2 days before the completion of the 12 weeks. An many has got exactly on 12th week.
> 
> The six occupation you were mentioning only has about 3 months backlog, so it should not be a problem at all, unless you have good scoring points. The slots are very low in numbers for those six.


I applied under 261313 sw engg.
I uploaded all education transcripts & the app moved to stage 4 in a couple of days.
I'm expecting 65 Points but actuals would depend upon ACS assessment :hail:


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Same here IT position .. infact software engineer 26313..

Just praying hard enough can't sleep well these days .. u can imagine how difficult situation would be for me ....

My ACS went to stage 4 in two days sharp


----------



## trends

Hi 

You need to submit the following

1) Your degree certificate
2) All transcripts
3) Experience Certificate (
Make sure it is in detail like since how long you are working, your position and responsibilities held, if not then they will discard the experience.


Sample format

This is to certify that Trends was working with Computers and Electronics Systems and was assigned as Senior Network Engineer with our client KFSHD, Saudi Arabia, he was Lead architect for handling the KFSHD network infrastructure design, development and implementation based on Cisco Networking products, data center design and management, LAN/WAN, Wireless, VPN and Firewalls. He was assigned as full time employee starting from 20-11-2001 to 08-05-2012.
During his tenure, we found him to be diligent, sincere, and hardworking and he accomplished his tasks within stipulated deadlines. 
We wish him luck for all future endeavors.
This certificate was issued upon the request if the employee without any liabilities to any other parties.
Project Manager


----------



## jes123

kratos said:


> I applied under 261313 sw engg.
> I uploaded all education transcripts & the app moved to stage 4 in a couple of days.
> I'm expecting 65 Points but actuals would depend upon ACS assessment :hail:


education certificates are assessed by the CEP country education profiles, if your transcript does not have clear notations it will be delayed. This is just a guess as others have come to this decision. It also depends on the work responsibilities you undertook.

For example one of my friend applied for 5 years as a software engineer, but his major duties involved dbase management and other related subjects which were not thought at bachelors degree. He got assessment on the last day of 12th week. His experience was reduced to three years. Assessor looks at the roles and responsibilities, which must be verified in some cases. So it will take some time. I have seen a spreadsheet which listed timelines, where some people has waited for more than 110 days  Simple and clear docs will get the assessment quickly, Some people get in few days


----------



## kratos

jes123 said:


> education certificates are assessed by the CEP country education profiles, if your transcript does not have clear notations it will be delayed. This is just a guess as others have come to this decision. It also depends on the work responsibilities you undertook.
> 
> For example one of my friend applied for 5 years as a software engineer, but his major duties involved dbase management and other related subjects which were not thought at bachelors degree. He got assessment on the last day of 12th week. His experience was reduced to three years. Assessor looks at the roles and responsibilities, which must be verified in some cases. So it will take some time. I have seen a spreadsheet which listed timelines, where some people has waited for more than 110 days  Simple and clear docs will get the assessment quickly, Some people get in few days


Well some guys on the forum who applied between 20-28 th May also havnt recieved it so Im assuming there is some issue from ASC side & not my case in particular.
But altogether its very unprofessional service from ACS not to stick to the timelines which they mention on their website


----------



## Ameen

I applied for assessment on 22 May 2013 and today the status moved from with assessor to in progress.


----------



## Vincentluf

Ameen said:


> I applied for assessment on 22 May 2013 and today the status moved from with assessor to in progress.


You will get it tomorrow for sure. For which occupation you applied for?


----------



## Ameen

Network and System Engineer.


----------



## rooroo

Hi All,

Anyone who can give me a possible outcome for my ACS Skill Assessment? Here's my credentials:

Education: Bachelor of Science in Computer Science with specilization in Information Technoloy from a top university in my country.

Nominated Occupation: Systems Analyst
Number of Relevant Working Experience: 8.5 years +
I have 6+ years experience as Systems Analyst in Company A and 2+ years in Company B as a Systems Analyst as well.
My education qualification has a lot of systems analysis subjects and design. I read from another forum that sometimes ACS does not deduct 2 years of relevant experience if your qualification is closely related to the nominated occupation. And I believe my education is closely related to my work and nominated occupation.

Anyone who has claimed all relevant working experiences? Because if they deduct 2 years, I can only claim 65 pts if not i can claim 70 pts.

By the way, submitted my assessment last 01Jul2013. So I'll be affected also by the new visa application fee changes this sept 1st.

Thank you for the reply


----------



## jes123

Ameen said:


> Network and System Engineer.


Have you applied for skills assessment or by RPL. I got a message to change my application to RPL for the same occupation you applied. It seems ACS is processing all the 263111 applications this week.


----------



## Register007

Vincentluf said:


> You will get it tomorrow for sure. For which occupation you applied for?



Hi I too noticed that my status moved to "In Progress"

I have applied on 22nd of May and submitted the extra documents on 24th May.

Keeping my :fingerscrossed: and toes too crossed.


----------



## simonnewton

Hi,
I'm planning to apply for skill assessment next week. Do I need to take colour xerox of all the documents? My offer letter original itself is a black&white document. And Form 16s are black&white. What to do for these dicuments? Please let me know if im missing anything from the below list

Document List (Colour Xerox to-be-notarized) :
Degree Certificate
Transfer Certificate
Consolidated Mark Sheet
Company 1 Offer Letter
Company 1 Releaving Letter
Company 1 Experience Letter
Company 2 offer Letter (Black&White)
Company 2 Revision Letter (Black&White)
Form 16 for all years (Black&White)
First and Last pages of Passport
Bank Statements and Payslips for 1 Year (Black&White)

Also my current company got acquired by another MNC and all the document mentions the old name. What document do I need to submit to notify about this acquisition.

Thanks,
Simon


----------



## simonnewton

Also please let me know whether it is advisable to submit CCNP (Completed in April, 2009) and CCIE (Completed in March, 2011) certificates. I read in this forum that experience will be counted from the day I finished the certifications. If I submit CCIE wil they only consider 2 years of my experience ? My actual experience is 6 Years (Completed B.E ECE in 2007). Kindly advice whether it is ok to submit degree certificate as well as CCNP and CCIE certificated.


----------



## auspirant258

Hi all,

Finally got my assessment yesterday from ACS with 4+ years of my valuable experience deducted for no reason.


----------



## cherry83

*Hello*

Hi All,

I have recently submitted my docs to ACS as a software engineer. I hope i will get my result in the 1st week of November. Does anyone think that the ceiling for 2613 will remain till November? Its already 1333 out of 4800. Am so much scared.....


----------



## jes123

cherry83 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have recently submitted my docs to ACS as a software engineer. I hope i will get my result in the 1st week of November. Does anyone think that the ceiling for 2613 will remain till November? Its already 1333 out of 4800. Am so much scared.....


You may get it quickly but there is a backlog of three months for the software engineers so possibly by november it will go around 3000 , if you apply for invite in november you will get it after three months


----------



## parmeetsm

auspirant258 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally got my assessment yesterday from ACS with 4+ years of my valuable experience deducted for no reason.


I have read day before on this forum that 2 yrs of experience was deducted for someone and he had raised with ACS, got updated assessment including those 2 yrs....maybe you can check with that person and can try to go the same way, if required.


----------



## King_of_the_ring

parmeetsm said:


> I have read day before on this forum that 2 yrs of experience was deducted for someone and he had raised with ACS, got updated assessment including those 2 yrs....maybe you can check with that person and can try to go the same way, if required.


Dear we are sailing in the same boat .. i applied on 5th June 2013 .. kindly update me if u get the results PLS...


----------



## GaursvSr

jes123 said:


> You may get it quickly but there is a backlog of three months for the software engineers so possibly by november it will go around 3000 , if you apply for invite in november you will get it after three months


The quota will remain available throughout the program year and will be allocated pro-rata per round..


----------



## cherry83

GaursvSr said:


> The quota will remain available throughout the program year and will be allocated pro-rata per round..


I have only 60 points. So, will I ever get invitation if i apply in November?


----------



## ccham

King_of_the_ring said:


> Dear we are sailing in the same boat .. i applied on 5th June 2013 .. kindly update me if u get the results PLS...


if you have ict major degree then they will be assessed all you expariences after degree date. correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## ccham

cherry83 said:


> I have only 60 points. So, will I ever get invitation if i apply in November?


just wait and see. most probably they will announce the changes within next week. after that we can get clear picture.


----------



## himanshubansal

Hi All,

As per the latest, ACS is taking 3 months now to get evaluation done. I had applied on 19th of June, and expect the assessment by mid of september.

Cheers
Himanshu


----------



## rooroo

ccham said:


> just wait and see. most probably they will announce the changes within next week. after that we can get clear picture.


Hoping to receive mine 10 weeks after stage 4. Waiting for 12 weeks is killing me.


----------



## msiqueira9

jes123 said:


> Have you applied for skills assessment or by RPL. I got a message to change my application to RPL for the same occupation you applied. It seems ACS is processing all the 263111 applications this week.


when did you applied?


----------



## Register007

Hi all,

I had applied on 22nd of may and got the result today. As expected they deducted 2 years for me. Going to start prepare for IELTS.

Thanks,


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Congrats on getting ACS result!


----------



## msiqueira9

Congrats for your result, I guess they are taking 3 months to do all the paper work.


----------



## parmeetsm

Register007 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I had applied on 22nd of may and got the result today. As expected they deducted 2 years for me. Going to start prepare for IELTS.
> 
> Thanks,


Congratulation for your ACS result and best of luck for IELTS.


----------



## bravehart

Hi,

I am going to apply for skills assessment for 261313- Software Engineer.
I have got a regular 4 years Engineering degree in Electronics and Instrumentation from an Indian institute and 10 years of experience in IT.

I have few queries

1)Will my engineering degree qualify for ICT Minor category ?
2) I have not got the transcript of my degree but i have got the marksheets for all the semesters which detail all the subjects and marks. Will they be ok to send as a proof of subjects taught or is it necessary to submit the transcript only?
3) Statutory Declaration - Where can i get the format of the Statutory Declaration? I am in India and will it be ok if i get the statutory declaration stamped by the Notory registered with the Government of India ?


----------



## ashish1137

bravehart said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am going to apply for skills assessment for 261313- Software Engineer.
> I have got a regular 4 years Engineering degree in Electronics and Instrumentation from an Indian institute and 10 years of experience in IT.
> 
> I have few queries
> 
> 1)Will my engineering degree qualify for ICT Minor category ?
> 2) I have not got the transcript of my degree but i have got the marksheets for all the semesters which detail all the subjects and marks. Will they be ok to send as a proof of subjects taught or is it necessary to submit the transcript only?
> 3) Statutory Declaration - Where can i get the format of the Statutory Declaration? I am in India and will it be ok if i get the statutory declaration stamped by the Notory registered with the Government of India ?


1. Yes
2. Transcript is mandatory as per the Booklet 6 guidelines.
3. just list you work hours, duties and responsibilities. okie to notarize with Notary. Get the stamps as mentioned in the document.


----------



## Girdhar1982

mjamal14 said:


> I applied on 21st July..
> 
> Its still in allocated state.Should I be worried ?


No ACS now days taking exact 12 weeks time... I had got my ACS in start of 12 week and two other my friends also got same way.


----------



## Apple4s

Anyone in the thread have submitted ACS on 28th May & received assessment.

ACS applied -28th May 2013 |Stage 4 -31 May 2013
IELTS - All 7
Education - BTECH Electronics & communication (India)
Work Exp - 3.2 Years in India as Programmer Analyst+3.5 In Australia as Technical analyst 

Please suggest how long will it take for me to get ACS & how many years they will deduct


----------



## himanshubansal

Apple4s said:


> Anyone in the thread have submitted ACS on 28th May & received assessment.
> 
> ACS applied -28th May 2013 |Stage 4 -31 May 2013
> IELTS - All 7
> Education - BTECH Electronics & communication (India)
> Work Exp - 3.2 Years in India as Programmer Analyst+3.5 In Australia as Technical analyst
> 
> Please suggest how long will it take for me to get ACS & how many years they will deduct


Hi Apple4S

You should get it in the next week. ACS is taking 3 months now . Also, is your experience in the field of major? If not, some of your experience will be deducted

Himanshu


----------



## Apple4s

himanshubansal said:


> Hi Apple4S
> 
> You should get it in the next week. ACS is taking 3 months now . Also, is your experience in the field of major? If not, some of your experience will be deducted
> 
> Himanshu




Thanks Himanshu..My experience is as it was listed in S/W engineer in ACS ..But my graduation is Electronics ..i am sure they vl deduct 2 years bu t worried if they 4


----------



## gsingh

On SkillSelect website its is mentioned that

"*The department has continued to receive high numbers of EOIs for below six occupations:

Chemical and Materials Engineers
ICT Business and Systems Analysts
Electronics Engineers
Telecommunications Engineering Professionals
Other Engineering Professional
Software and Applications Programmers.

Some of these are close to reaching their ceiling for this program year. To prevent this from occurring and to allow intending migrants in these occupations to receive invitations throughout the program year, the department is currently working on arrangements for the allocation of the remaining places for these occupations and we hope to be able to issue invitations for these occupations in the next invitation round on 2 September 2013.*"

I am afraid if they raise the minimum required points to 65 for these occupations. Please share your inputs.


----------



## rooroo

gsingh said:


> On SkillSelect website its is mentioned that
> 
> "*The department has continued to receive high numbers of EOIs for below six occupations:
> 
> Chemical and Materials Engineers
> ICT Business and Systems Analysts
> Electronics Engineers
> Telecommunications Engineering Professionals
> Other Engineering Professional
> Software and Applications Programmers.
> 
> Some of these are close to reaching their ceiling for this program year. To prevent this from occurring and to allow intending migrants in these occupations to receive invitations throughout the program year, the department is currently working on arrangements for the allocation of the remaining places for these occupations and we hope to be able to issue invitations for these occupations in the next invitation round on 2 September 2013.*"
> 
> I am afraid if they raise the minimum required points to 65 for these occupations. Please share your inputs.


This is a good idea.


----------



## salim.vora

Hello guys

First post Om forum just need some guidance on ACS assessment procedures

I have done Bca and would like to apply for PR under sub class 190/489 

May I know what documents would I need
In terms of education
In terms of work experience

Also how ACS checks work experience and how long does it takes for the assessment to come


Please help


----------



## upeander

Hi, 
Below is my Education background and work experience.
Please help me on whether I will be deducted 2 years or 4 years of my total experience.

Education:
B.Sc. Computer applications. 2000 - Bachelors Degree in Computer applications
MCA - 2003 - Masters degree in computer applications

Work Experience
2004 March- 2007 Sep - as Developer
2007 Sep - 2007 Dec - as developer
2008 to 2010 - as developer
2008 to 2013 - as developer
Total 9 years of IT experience as Software developer with current role as technology lead. 

Please let me know how much of my experience will be considered. 

will there be any deduction during ACS assessment. 

Thanks
Upeander B


----------



## Register007

upeander said:


> Hi,
> Below is my Education background and work experience.
> Please help me on whether I will be deducted 2 years or 4 years of my total experience.
> 
> Education:
> B.Sc. Computer applications. 2000 - Bachelors Degree in Computer applications
> MCA - 2003 - Masters degree in computer applications
> 
> Work Experience
> 2004 March- 2007 Sep - as Developer
> 2007 Sep - 2007 Dec - as developer
> 2008 to 2010 - as developer
> 2008 to 2013 - as developer
> Total 9 years of IT experience as Software developer with current role as technology lead.
> 
> Please let me know how much of my experience will be considered.
> 
> will there be any deduction during ACS assessment.
> 
> Thanks
> Upeander B




Hi

Your case is same as mine.
They will deduct only 2 yrs and your employment after mar 2006 will be considered. i.e - 2 yrs will be deducted.

Hope u did full time MCA.


----------



## upeander

Register007 said:


> Hi
> 
> Your case is same as mine.
> They will deduct only 2 yrs and your employment after mar 2006 will be considered. i.e - 2 yrs will be deducted.
> 
> Hope u did full time MCA.


yes its a full time MCA. 

so there is definite deduction of 2 years out of my total 9 years of work experience. 


Have you filed your ACS Register007?

Thanks
Upeander B


----------



## coolblues

gsingh said:


> On SkillSelect website its is mentioned that
> 
> "*The department has continued to receive high numbers of EOIs for below six occupations:
> 
> Chemical and Materials Engineers
> ICT Business and Systems Analysts
> Electronics Engineers
> Telecommunications Engineering Professionals
> Other Engineering Professional
> Software and Applications Programmers.
> 
> Some of these are close to reaching their ceiling for this program year. To prevent this from occurring and to allow intending migrants in these occupations to receive invitations throughout the program year, the department is currently working on arrangements for the allocation of the remaining places for these occupations and we hope to be able to issue invitations for these occupations in the next invitation round on 2 September 2013.*"
> 
> I am afraid if they raise the minimum required points to 65 for these occupations. Please share your inputs.


Does this mean the quota for listed occupations are already over? or its on hold?


----------



## Mroks

coolblues said:


> Does this mean the quota for listed occupations are already over? or its on hold?


Quota for the listed occupations are not over. Most probably the quota will remain open till the end of year on basis of prorata seat allocation.


----------



## coolblues

Mroks said:


> Quota for the listed occupations are not over. Most probably the quota will remain open till the end of year on *basis of prorata seat allocation*.



Sorry can you brief this pls


----------



## Mroks

coolblues said:


> Sorry can you brief this pls


Hope below helps you

State Migration Plan - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## gsingh

coolblues said:


> Does this mean the quota for listed occupations are already over? or its on hold?


No, the quota is not. But they will choose a policy to invite more selectively for rest of the quota to keep it till end of year. I have only 60 points. so, they might make qualifying points to 65 for these occupations to curb EOI's


----------



## coolblues

In one of old threads i see this as the requirement for ACS..Is it still the same?? should i add or remove anything from the list..This being the first step i want be to be doubly careful

1. Xerox copies of All Certificates 10th, Inter, Degree, Provisional, Consolidated Marks Certificate which has marks of all semesters subject wise, Maters (if applicable)
2. Get your Degree syllabus book (Xerox or printed if you have soft copy)(Academic instructions which contains semester wise subjects)
3. Xerox copies of all non-empty pages of your passport
4. Have your all previous employment offer letters, relieving letters, promotion letters, hike letters etc.,
5. If you have done any Professional Certifications, get the Xerox copies.
6. If you have any awards, have the Xerox copies of them too.
7. Now the puzzle starts you need to get a referral letters from your employer which specifies Jobs Roles & Responsibilities and Technologies Used.
8. If you do not get it don’t panic, you can still prepare a referral letter from your colleague or your superior (Recommended).
9. If you still didn’t get the same you can have statutory declaration on 10 Rupee stamp paper
10. Referral letter should be printed on 10 Rupees stamp paper and get it signed, attach a visiting card of the person who referred you (Must And Recommended)
11. If you have service or experience certificate from employer then stamp papers are not required at all.
12. You can keep the referral letter for the companies which you can’t get the experience certificate
13. Along with the referral letter you need to prepare your resume also accordingly


----------



## Register007

upeander said:


> yes its a full time MCA.
> 
> so there is definite deduction of 2 years out of my total 9 years of work experience.
> 
> 
> Have you filed your ACS Register007?
> 
> Thanks
> Upeander B


Hi updander,

yes, my case is finalised exactly after 3 months.


----------



## sagarsa

Hi,

I have been in to software testing since 5 years and have done my BE in Computer Science. Could you please help with documents required for ACS?
Any links or sample case would be helpful.

Thanks


----------



## arnav007

Register007 said:


> Hi updander,
> 
> yes, my case is finalised exactly after 3 months.



When didi you apply?? I applied on 13th June.. what can i expect?


----------



## gsingh

I am a software engineer under 2613. Earlier i had 65 ponts, but after ACS changes that came down to 60. Recently DIAC has holded invitations for few occupations including software engineer uptill further policy changes for stopping ceiling to finish early. I am very depressed and worried, because i think 60 pts won't help now. Please share your thoughts.


----------



## Mroks

sagarsa said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been in to software testing since 5 years and have done my BE in Computer Science. Could you please help with documents required for ACS?
> Any links or sample case would be helpful.
> 
> Thanks


Migration Skills Assessment | Australian Computer Society


----------



## kratos

Any ACS results today?


----------



## King_of_the_ring

any luck so far .. I am 5th june junta ... any hopes yet ?


----------



## bravo189

askchennai said:


> I applied for a review to add my additional experience and got the reply within 5 days.


When did you applied and when you got it mate?


----------



## bravo189

Vincentluf said:


> Thanks askchennai, hope I will get mine soon


Did u got it? any updates from u?


----------



## PPPPPP

I am also waiting still in stage 4 with assessor - yet to move to in progress the process is killing.i had applied on 25th may the gave the acknowledgement on 27th may but no improvement.


----------



## binioz

Hi,

Can anyone guide?

I had applied for ACS on May 26 2013, got the result which is not convincing, following are the details.

Degree: B.Sc in computer science (1994)
PG: MCA (1999)

Experience Break Down:

Dates: 02/01/ - 12/03 (2 Years 10 Months)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: AAAAAA
Country : India

Dates: 12/03/ - 04/05 (1 Year 4 Months)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: BBBBBB
Country : India

Dates: 04/05/ - 08/06 (1 Year 4 Months)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: CCCCCCC
Country : India

Dates: 08/06/ - 05/13 (6 Years 9 Months)
Position: SoftwareEngineer
Employer: DDDDD
Country : India


So total IT experience comes around 12 Years 3 Months.

Response from ACS:
“The following employment after May 2005 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313(Software Engineer ) of the ANZCO Code.”


They have not considered 4 years 3 months of IT experience. What I got to know of the recent changes to ACS skilled certification is that if the candidate is Non IT background then 4 years of the total exp will not be considered and if the candidated is from IT background then 2yrs of the total exp will not be considered.

Going by the above statement, then my 2 yrs should not be considered (since im from IT background). But ACS has not considered 4yrs 3 months. My skill have been wrongly accessed.

Please let me know what is the approach to get back to ACS for seeking clarification. 

Regards,
binioz


----------



## parmeetsm

Hi Binioz,

I had read in this forum about a similar case and that person had raised it with ACS. He got revised assessment letter including the experience that was deducted earlier.

You can try reaching out to ACS asking for the reason of deduction.

Hope this may help.


----------



## Mroks

binioz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone guide?
> 
> I had applied for ACS on May 26 2013, got the result which is not convincing, following are the details.
> 
> Degree: B.Sc in computer science (1994)
> PG: MCA (1999)
> 
> Experience Break Down:
> 
> Dates: 02/01/ - 12/03 (2 Years 10 Months)
> Position: Software Engineer
> Employer: AAAAAA
> Country : India
> 
> Dates: 12/03/ - 04/05 (1 Year 4 Months)
> Position: Software Engineer
> Employer: BBBBBB
> Country : India
> 
> Dates: 04/05/ - 08/06 (1 Year 4 Months)
> Position: Software Engineer
> Employer: CCCCCCC
> Country : India
> 
> Dates: 08/06/ - 05/13 (6 Years 9 Months)
> Position: SoftwareEngineer
> Employer: DDDDD
> Country : India
> 
> 
> So total IT experience comes around 12 Years 3 Months.
> 
> Response from ACS:
> “The following employment after May 2005 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313(Software Engineer ) of the ANZCO Code.”
> 
> 
> They have not considered 4 years 3 months of IT experience. What I got to know of the recent changes to ACS skilled certification is that if the candidate is Non IT background then 4 years of the total exp will not be considered and if the candidated is from IT background then 2yrs of the total exp will not be considered.
> 
> Going by the above statement, then my 2 yrs should not be considered (since im from IT background). But ACS has not considered 4yrs 3 months. My skill have been wrongly accessed.
> 
> Please let me know what is the approach to get back to ACS for seeking clarification.
> 
> Regards,
> binioz


Below may help you
Review & Appeal | Australian Computer Society


----------



## Sai2Aus

binioz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone guide?
> 
> I had applied for ACS on May 26 2013, got the result which is not convincing, following are the details.
> 
> Degree: B.Sc in computer science (1994)
> PG: MCA (1999)
> 
> Experience Break Down:
> 
> Dates: 02/01/ - 12/03 (2 Years 10 Months)
> Position: Software Engineer
> Employer: AAAAAA
> Country : India
> 
> Dates: 12/03/ - 04/05 (1 Year 4 Months)
> Position: Software Engineer
> Employer: BBBBBB
> Country : India
> 
> Dates: 04/05/ - 08/06 (1 Year 4 Months)
> Position: Software Engineer
> Employer: CCCCCCC
> Country : India
> 
> Dates: 08/06/ - 05/13 (6 Years 9 Months)
> Position: SoftwareEngineer
> Employer: DDDDD
> Country : India
> 
> 
> So total IT experience comes around 12 Years 3 Months.
> 
> Response from ACS:
> “The following employment after May 2005 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313(Software Engineer ) of the ANZCO Code.”
> 
> 
> They have not considered 4 years 3 months of IT experience. What I got to know of the recent changes to ACS skilled certification is that if the candidate is Non IT background then 4 years of the total exp will not be considered and if the candidated is from IT background then 2yrs of the total exp will not be considered.
> 
> Going by the above statement, then my 2 yrs should not be considered (since im from IT background). But ACS has not considered 4yrs 3 months. My skill have been wrongly accessed.
> 
> Please let me know what is the approach to get back to ACS for seeking clarification.
> 
> Regards,
> binioz


Just my thought.. ACS would have considered only last 10yrs experiences. So They would have assessed only from 12/03 - current. 

And as ur qualification is in Computers, 2yrs have been deducted. So totally 4yrs. 

If im wrong plz correct me..


----------



## gsingh

Sai2Aus said:


> Just my thought.. ACS would have considered only last 10yrs experiences. So They would have assessed only from 12/03 - current.
> 
> And as ur qualification is in Computers, 2yrs have been deducted. So totally 4yrs.
> 
> If im wrong plz correct me..


Good analysis. Your logic seems correct.


----------



## Mroks

Sai2Aus said:


> Just my thought.. ACS would have considered only last 10yrs experiences. So They would have assessed only from 12/03 - current.
> 
> And as ur qualification is in Computers, 2yrs have been deducted. So totally 4yrs.
> 
> If im wrong plz correct me..


Seems this is incorrect. If we go by this an applicant who is not a computer professional by qualification will never be able to get 15 points for offshore experience as the deduction will be more than 2 yrs and will result in claimable experience always less than 8 yrs.


----------



## King_of_the_ring

PPPPPP said:


> I am also waiting still in stage 4 with assessor - yet to move to in progress the process is killing.i had applied on 25th may the gave the acknowledgement on 27th may but no improvement.



Hi PPPP,

If you can just tell me if you got the results or not ? may I have ur email address pls ?


----------



## auspirant258

Any new assessment results?


----------



## King_of_the_ring

no hopes yet


----------



## King_of_the_ring

auspirant258 said:


> Any new assessment results?



Auspirant258,

Its apparent they are taking exactly 12 weeks as its showing in ur case


----------



## aruno

can ny one tell me why i cant view the status of my application with ACS.

it says "Content cannot be accessed" when i try to see my status using this link.

acs.org.au/my-acs/skills-assessment/my-application-status

has any one faced similar case?


----------



## binioz

aruno said:


> can ny one tell me why i cant view the status of my application with ACS.
> 
> it says "Content cannot be accessed" when i try to see my status using this link.
> 
> acs.org.au/my-acs/skills-assessment/my-application-status
> 
> has any one faced similar case?


If u r unable to see ur status using the link, it indicate ur case has been finalized and u'll get ur ACS results within 24 hrs.

Hope this helps and All the best for ur results !!!


----------



## power988

is there a spreadsheet to see the progress of ACS ??


----------



## anujmalhotra262

power988 said:


> is there a spreadsheet to see the progress of ACS ??


Here it is:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc#gid=0


----------



## SNCJ

I had submitted by application in June for ACS assessment. Its been 10 weeks now. It is still with Assessor. Any idea how long it is taking these days? will take complete 12 weeks?


----------



## anujmalhotra262

SNCJ said:


> I had submitted by application in June for ACS assessment. Its been 10 weeks now. It is still with Assessor. Any idea how long it is taking these days? will take complete 12 weeks?



Probably yes, 12 weeks is what they mention on the site as well. I also submitted by application on 12th June and expecting results in second week of Sept..


----------



## kratos

I applied on 28th May and today the status is case finalized.Expecting results in couple of days.

Also pls be advised that ACS takes *3 months *& not 12 weeks for results these days.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Hey I have applied for ACS skill assessment on June 7 but it still is in progress. Anyone sailing in the same boat like me?


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Anuj thanks for the update I submitted my ACS on 7th June. So I guess my result would come earlier. Would keep you posted.


----------



## King_of_the_ring

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Anuj thanks for the update I submitted my ACS on 7th June. So I guess my result would come earlier. Would keep you posted.


Nah dear ur not the lone person sailing in the boat .. I am IN THE SAME BOOTS AS URS ... checking like 5 times a day for my result


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Thanks for responding man. Let's just hope it comes early and positive too.


----------



## sounddonor

we all are waiting..


----------



## power988

What is the azcode you applied.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

I don't remember the exact code id but I applied for ICT and an experience of 8 years. I didn't know at that time that they will come back with a new rule which reduces the work experience to the tune of 2 or 4 years.


----------



## sivaf5

*Need inputs regarding req to claim 5 points for working in Aus*

Hi All,

I am working as a Software Engineer and I was been working with the current organisation from 2.5 years. Out of which I have worked for 7 months from Melbourne in the last year and working from last 3 months from Melbourne. 
I would complete my 12 months working in Australia by end of Oct. 

Do I need to wait for 2 months to apply for ACS (until i finish 1 year) to claim the 5 points for living in Aus or I can apply for ACS now and I would get the 5 points when I finish 1 year. 

Regards,
SK


----------



## farrow

I submitted mine on 11 June 2013, tomorrow will be exactly 11 weeks, still no reply from them as yet!


----------



## Mroks

sivaf5 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am working as a Software Engineer and I was been working with the current organisation from 2.5 years. Out of which I have worked for 7 months from Melbourne in the last year and working from last 3 months from Melbourne.
> I would complete my 12 months working in Australia by end of Oct.
> 
> Do I need to wait for 2 months to apply for ACS (until i finish 1 year) to claim the 5 points for living in Aus or I can apply for ACS now and I would get the 5 points when I finish 1 year.
> 
> Regards,
> SK


You can apply for ACS and post ACS experience can be claimed by providing document proofs.


----------



## sivaf5

In addition, im a non ict approved bachelors degree (civil)with total of 6 years exp in IT. If I go through RPL would ACS dedut all 6 yrs from my exp ???


----------



## Mroks

sivaf5 said:


> In addition, im a non ict approved bachelors degree (civil)with total of 6 years exp in IT. If I go through RPL would ACS dedut all 6 yrs from my exp ???


Most probably there will be a huge exp deduction.


----------



## sivaf5

Thank you Mrok .. you really rock .. your reply has eased some pressure ..


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

What's a rpl


----------



## Vivek Shadilya

sivaf5 said:


> In addition, im a non ict approved bachelors degree (civil)with total of 6 years exp in IT. If I go through RPL would ACS dedut all 6 yrs from my exp ???


For non-job related education, 6 years of experience deduction would be there.

Regret to say,in your case you would not be able to claim any experience.


----------



## sivaf5

How abt the 1 yr australia experience ?? 
I have heard that if we have 2 certifications we would be considered as Ict Minor. Is that true ..

I have done the below certs in last 1 year.. will these help in securing ICT Minor ???
1. IBM Datastage certified professional
2. IBM Netezza platform 6


----------



## Vincentluf

bravo189 said:


> Did u got it? any updates from u?


hi yes i got my review after 5 days


----------



## bravo189

farrow said:


> I submitted mine on 11 June 2013, tomorrow will be exactly 11 weeks, still no reply from them as yet!


That's bad. I applied 22 this month. I don't know when I will get it


----------



## Vincentluf

bravo189 said:


> That's bad. I applied 22 this month. I don't know when I will get it


you applied for a review? why you review your appkication?


----------



## Vincentluf

any result today?


----------



## Chetu

sivaf5 said:


> How abt the 1 yr australia experience ??
> I have heard that if we have 2 certifications we would be considered as Ict Minor. Is that true ..
> 
> I have done the below certs in last 1 year.. will these help in securing ICT Minor ???
> 1. IBM Datastage certified professional
> 2. IBM Netezza platform 6


Hi Siva , 

You can check the ACS guidelines document or just google for "ACS certifications" and you might get the link for the doc. which has relevant info. pertaining to certifications.

Thanks,
Chethan


----------



## binioz

parmeetsm said:


> Hi Binioz,
> 
> I had read in this forum about a similar case and that person had raised it with ACS. He got revised assessment letter including the experience that was deducted earlier.
> 
> You can try reaching out to ACS asking for the reason of deduction.
> 
> Hope this may help.


Hello,

I asked ACS for reasons for deduction of my experience and below is their reply-

Hi

Thank you for your email.

The date provided on the skills assessment result letter is the date that you are deemed to have met the ACS requirements and reached the appropriate skilled level for the nominated occupation.

As your qualifications were assessed as relevant to the nominated occupation you were required to demonstrate 2 years of relevant ICT experience within the last 10 years.

As you submitted your application in May 2013 the 2 years’ experience in the last 10 years rule is applied from May 2003. 2 years from May 2003 is May 2005 which is your skilled date.

Please note that all of your work experience has been taken into consideration in regards to awarding you a suitable outcome however only employment after May 2005 is deemed to be at the appropriate skilled level.

With above reasons, it is clear that i can now only claim 7yrs 11 months as my skilled experince, which means i can only get 10 points for experience. 

Any idea how do i get 15 points while applying for EOI/immigration since as of now i have crossed 8 yrs of exp (for 8+ you get 15 points). Do i need to again get my documents assessed from ACS or can i provide any relevant documents while applying for Immigration. If yes, then what all documents do i need to provide to DIAC?

-binioz


----------



## Mroks

binioz said:


> Hello,
> 
> I asked ACS for reasons for deduction of my experience and below is their reply-
> 
> Hi
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> The date provided on the skills assessment result letter is the date that you are deemed to have met the ACS requirements and reached the appropriate skilled level for the nominated occupation.
> 
> As your qualifications were assessed as relevant to the nominated occupation you were required to demonstrate 2 years of relevant ICT experience within the last 10 years.
> 
> As you submitted your application in May 2013 the 2 years’ experience in the last 10 years rule is applied from May 2003. 2 years from May 2003 is May 2005 which is your skilled date.
> 
> Please note that all of your work experience has been taken into consideration in regards to awarding you a suitable outcome however only employment after May 2005 is deemed to be at the appropriate skilled level.
> 
> With above reasons, it is clear that i can now only claim 7yrs 11 months as my skilled experince, which means i can only get 10 points for experience.
> 
> Any idea how do i get 15 points while applying for EOI/immigration since as of now i have crossed 8 yrs of exp (for 8+ you get 15 points). Do i need to again get my documents assessed from ACS or can i provide any relevant documents while applying for Immigration. If yes, then what all documents do i need to provide to DIAC?
> 
> -binioz


Post ACS experience can be claimed by documents like pay slips, bank statement, form 16 etc


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Thanks Mroks is it possible in my case too. I filed for ACS on June 7 but I completed 8 years only in august can I also claim extra 5 points. If yes then to whom? ACS or when submitting EOI.


----------



## Sai2Aus

Sai2Aus said:


> Just my thought.. ACS would have considered only last 10yrs experiences. So They would have assessed only from 12/03 - current.
> 
> And as ur qualification is in Computers, 2yrs have been deducted. So totally 4yrs.
> 
> If im wrong plz correct me..





binioz said:


> Hello,
> 
> I asked ACS for reasons for deduction of my experience and below is their reply-
> 
> Hi
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> The date provided on the skills assessment result letter is the date that you are deemed to have met the ACS requirements and reached the appropriate skilled level for the nominated occupation.
> 
> As your qualifications were assessed as relevant to the nominated occupation you were required to demonstrate 2 years of relevant ICT experience within the last 10 years.
> 
> As you submitted your application in May 2013 the 2 years’ experience in the last 10 years rule is applied from May 2003. 2 years from May 2003 is May 2005 which is your skilled date.
> 
> Please note that all of your work experience has been taken into consideration in regards to awarding you a suitable outcome however only employment after May 2005 is deemed to be at the appropriate skilled level.
> 
> With above reasons, it is clear that i can now only claim 7yrs 11 months as my skilled experince, which means i can only get 10 points for experience.
> 
> Any idea how do i get 15 points while applying for EOI/immigration since as of now i have crossed 8 yrs of exp (for 8+ you get 15 points). Do i need to again get my documents assessed from ACS or can i provide any relevant documents while applying for Immigration. If yes, then what all documents do i need to provide to DIAC?
> 
> -binioz


You can still claim 15points by providing documents like pay slips,form 16 for those months..


----------



## Mroks

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Thanks Mroks is it possible in my case too. I filed for ACS on June 7 but I completed 8 years only in august can I also claim extra 5 points. If yes then to whom? ACS or when submitting EOI.


You can claim the post ACS experience by mentioning it in EOI.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

OK thank you buddy


----------



## kratos

*Case finalized but no results*

Guys,

My ACS status changed to 'case finalized' yesterday,but it still shows stage 4,neither have I recieved any result via email.
Any idea how much more time its gonna take?


----------



## King_of_the_ring

kratos said:


> Guys,
> 
> My ACS status changed to 'case finalized' yesterday,but it still shows stage 4,neither have I recieved any result via email.
> Any idea how much more time its gonna take?


Kratos .... whats ur ACS application date ?


----------



## vikas_arora80

*ACS Finally Submitted*

Everyone,

I am happy to share that I have finally submitted my ACS today, after arranging certficates from my employers and universities for last 3 months :-( , I know long time !!!

Thank you for all your help folks in guidance.

V.


----------



## Sai2Aus

vikas_arora80 said:


> Everyone,
> 
> I am happy to share that I have finally submitted my ACS today, after arranging certficates from my employers and universities for last 3 months :-( , I know long time !!!
> 
> Thank you for all your help folks in guidance.
> 
> V.


The wait begins..


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Sai2Aus said:


> The wait begins..


All the best! do update the excel sheet for further analysis..

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc#gid=0


----------



## rooroo

This spreadsheet is useless if no one is updating it. 

To all, kindly update. :frusty:


----------



## vikas_arora80

anujmalhotra262 said:


> All the best! do update the excel sheet for further analysis..
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc#gid=0


I have updated it for myself Anuj. Thanks.


----------



## King_of_the_ring

any update of any further results ?


----------



## coolblues

vikas_arora80 said:


> Everyone,
> 
> I am happy to share that I have finally submitted my ACS today, after arranging certficates from my employers and universities for last 3 months :-( , I know long time !!!
> 
> Thank you for all your help folks in guidance.
> 
> V.


Vikas, can you help me with the check list of documents that you have submitted for ACS?


----------



## Vincentluf

coolblues said:


> Vikas, can you help me with the check list of documents that you have submitted for ACS?


here you are : http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0005/17636/Document-Checklist.pdf


----------



## Vincentluf

*ACS high volume of application*

Hello, please find below info updated on ACS website:

**************Quote*************

Please Note: we are currently experiencing a high volume of applications. This is causing a delay in processing time. We are endeavouring to finalise applications as soon as possible and some application may exceed 12 weeks. 

*************Unquote************


----------



## Sai2Aus

Vincentluf said:


> Hello, please find below info updated on ACS website:
> 
> **************Quote*************
> 
> Please Note: we are currently experiencing a high volume of applications. This is causing a delay in processing time. We are endeavouring to finalise applications as soon as possible and some application may exceed 12 weeks.
> 
> *************Unquote************


Oh god.. ACS keeps increasing the time.. 12 weeks was itself too much time..


----------



## coolblues

Hi all,

I am in the process of getting the employment letters from my previous employers. The first company i worked with was merged with an another MNC and the old name/logo does not exist any more.

So in the employment letter i take is it enough if i mention 

" XXX was working with CURRENT NAME OF THE COMPANY (Previously <<NAME BEFORE MERGER>>) on full time basis ...."

Should this be sufficient??


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Blues I had a same case. My company got merged so this is what I had written.

Working with ABC previously known as XYZ. 


It should work but I haven't got my skill assessment results yet so trust me at your own risk.


----------



## vikas_arora80

coolblues said:


> Vikas, can you help me with the check list of documents that you have submitted for ACS?


Hi CoolBlues,

All educational qualifications degrees, diplomas along with all mark-sheets after Higher secondary plus the experience letters from all the previous employers since I got my first job. All docs shall be notorized scanned.

Hope this helps.

.V.


----------



## coolblues

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Blues I had a same case. My company got merged so this is what I had written.
> 
> Working with ABC previously known as XYZ.
> 
> 
> It should work but I haven't got my skill assessment results yet so trust me at your own risk.


Thanks smartbuddy, lets hope for the best, which code have you applied on


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

261111 ICT and you?


----------



## kratos

King_of_the_ring said:


> Kratos .... whats ur ACS application date ?


28th May.Although one of my collegue also sumbitted on 28th May but his is still in stage 4


----------



## coolblues

263111 ICT, when did you submit for ACS?


----------



## SaiDaivik

Just got a response from ACS that they need 3 months to complete the skills assessment. Since my application was progresses to stage 4 on 11th June, i can expect the result some time by mid of Sept.


----------



## vikas_arora80

*Best IELTS Institute in Delhi / NCR*

Which one is best IELTS coaching institute in Delhi / NCR?

Thoughts?

.V.


----------



## vikas_arora80

vikas_arora80 said:


> Everyone,
> 
> I am happy to share that I have finally submitted my ACS today, after arranging certficates from my employers and universities for last 3 months :-( , I know long time !!!
> 
> Thank you for all your help folks in guidance.
> 
> V.


My ACS Application moved to Stage 4 in one day. There are variations in the time spend by application on each stage.

Now the real wait starts. It will not move for weeks and weeks now :-(


----------



## SaiDaivik

vikas_arora80 said:


> Which one is best IELTS coaching institute in Delhi / NCR?
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> .V.


i don't think that coaching is needed to take IELTS. One good dedicated week's self prep shld do


----------



## King_of_the_ring

well .. Thank you ACS for making my life MISERABLE :'(


----------



## Sai2Aus

King_of_the_ring said:


> well .. Thank you ACS for making my life MISERABLE :'(


You got your result or anything else??


----------



## King_of_the_ring

nah dear .. I am still waiting for it .. its a long eventful journey for me ...I applied on 5th of June 2013 ... my results are STILL PENDING!

I hope my pain would be OVER SOON :'(

I have to take a HUGE AND CRITICAL DECISION BASED UPON IT!


----------



## Sai2Aus

King_of_the_ring said:


> nah dear .. I am still waiting for it .. its a long eventful journey for me ...I applied on 5th of June 2013 ... my results are STILL PENDING!
> 
> I hope my pain would be OVER SOON :'(
> 
> I have to take a HUGE AND CRITICAL DECISION BASED UPON IT!


Around Sept 5th you can expect your result.. Just few more days..Good luck..


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Buddy I submitted on 7th June and have been waiting too. Will keep the group posted about it. You should get it by next week.


----------



## King_of_the_ring

This delay would COST ME 13000 $ :'(


----------



## coolblues

amolpa said:


> All,
> 
> To update on ACS skill assessment time- I have got ACS assessment done for code 261314 (Software Tester) in just 25 days and result is positive. I have done it myself with the help of this forum. So thanks to all experts and helpful guys here.
> 
> To add on to this - Bachelor of Electronics/Electronics & Telecom Enngg from India is ICT equivalant degree.
> 
> please let me know if anyone need any help/information on ACS skill Assessment.
> 
> Next is IELTS!!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Amol


Congrats Amolpa..Did you just attach documents as per ACS checklist only?
Or did you add all possible documents like promotion letters, resume,hike letters etc


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

My question to you is did your experience got less with ACS coming positive.


----------



## King_of_the_ring

coolblues said:


> Congrats Amolpa..Did you just attach documents as per ACS checklist only?
> Or did you add all possible documents like promotion letters, resume,hike letters etc



When did u apply ?


----------



## krish82

I got the gud result but my work experience got reduced i am having six yr exp in testing from jan 2007 but they hav taken from 2011... why they deduct 3 yrs...


----------



## Sai2Aus

coolblues said:


> Congrats Amolpa..Did you just attach documents as per ACS checklist only?
> Or did you add all possible documents like promotion letters, resume,hike letters etc


Amolpa got the result in 25 days?? Awesome..

when was the application submitted??


----------



## vikas_arora80

*ACS Assessment time based on ANZSCO Code*

Congratulations Amolpa,
25 days is great !

The case of Amolpa prompts me to ask if the ACS assessment time dependent on the ANZSCO Code? I have applied for ICT Project Manager.

Any thoughts?

.V.


----------



## Sai2Aus

krish82 said:


> I got the gud result but my work experience got reduced i am having six yr exp in testing from jan 2007 but they hav taken from 2011... why they deduct 3 yrs...



Was your degree in Computer science field?? actually 4yrs deducted right? from 2007-2011


----------



## krish82

Sai2aus,

My degree is b.sc electronic science which is 3 yr course.. i start my testing in jan/2007 upto till date but in acs skill assessment taken my work exp from jan/2011...y its from 11


----------



## itssujan

Applied for ACS . 10 days on and still at the 2nd stage...huh


----------



## Sai2Aus

krish82 said:


> Sai2aus,
> 
> My degree is b.sc electronic science which is 3 yr course.. i start my testing in jan/2007 upto till date but in acs skill assessment taken my work exp from jan/2011...y its from 11


https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf


Check this out.. If your degree is not closely related to the nominated occupation they ACS deducts 4yrs.


----------



## Sai2Aus

itssujan said:


> Applied for ACS . 10 days on and still at the 2nd stage...huh


For me it took 1week to go to the 4th stage.. 

The real wait starts only after that..


----------



## vikas_arora80

Sai2Aus said:


> For me it took 1week to go to the 4th stage..
> 
> The real wait starts only after that..


Which ANZSCO code you applied for itssujan?

.V.


----------



## itssujan

vikas_arora80 said:


> Which ANZSCO code you applied for itssujan?
> 
> .V.



Developer Programmer


----------



## maktabi

*acs application submitted*

I have submitted my application in August 29, I checked today 30 it jump to stage number four. Is this good news I'm worry about how fast this gone  
I'm applying 26311 Computer network and systems engineer. 
Hope things goes well with me and every one

Cheers
Mac


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi

maktabi said:


> I have submitted my application in August 29, I checked today 30 it jump to stage number four. Is this good news I'm worry about how fast this gone
> I'm applying 26311 Computer network and systems engineer.
> Hope things goes well with me and every one
> 
> Cheers
> Mac


This is fine. My application also moved to stage 4 on the first day although for occupation 261111 ICT BA/SA. I had applied on 30th May and got my results yesterday that is 1 day short of 3 months.


----------



## krish82

Sai2aus,

In my six exp they hav considered only 2.8 only this will impact in my total point.. as per my consultant said i hav 70 point including work exp now the exp deduction my point get reduce??? And how much point will be strong enough to get invite..could u pls help in this...


----------



## lrana32

koolsmartbuddy said:


> What's a rpl


People who dont have match between their qualification and professional experience, they have to follow RPL in ACS. For ex a person with qualification as Bachelor of Arts (Non-IT) and experience in IT field.


----------



## jes123

vikas_arora80 said:


> Which ANZSCO code you applied for itssujan?
> 
> .V.


It will take twelve weeks indeed ie 3 months  and the stage moves to stage 4 immediately after uploading docs and pushing the finish button :scared:


----------



## jes123

itssujan said:


> Applied for ACS . 10 days on and still at the 2nd stage...huh


it will take 10-15 days for this stage for some people but it will take 12 weeks to get your result :scared:


----------



## jes123

krish82 said:


> Sai2aus,
> 
> My degree is b.sc electronic science which is 3 yr course.. i start my testing in jan/2007 upto till date but in acs skill assessment taken my work exp from jan/2011...y its from 11


at least They gave you two years some people get 6 years reduced. Have you applied for RPL or Skills . Do you have minor computer science subjects or testing in the course or did other courses. I saw people lost 6 years who doesn't have computer science degrees.


----------



## krish82

Jes123,

Thay taken my graduation as ICT major in computing and i am working as test engg and did some international certification related to my job...


----------



## mjamal14

krish82 said:


> Jes123,
> 
> Thay taken my graduation as ICT major in computing and i am working as test engg and did some *international certification* related to my job...


Did u mention this certification as well ?

When did u complete it ?

Maybe they assessed you after you completed the certification.


----------



## Register007

Hi,

I know that this is not the right thread to ask questions about IELTS, But I found this thread to be more active than IELTS thread, so am posing a question here.

I am preparing for my IELTS from last week, Just concentrating on Listening first. Initially when I was taking the tests, I was scoring 24-25, then later I am scoring around 30-32 on average. I downloaded cambridge 7 and taking the tests out of my own.

Will I get the same kind of questions with same competency level in the real IELTS as in Cambridge 7? Someone kindly advice me, From next week, am going to start the reading


----------



## King_of_the_ring

I was just wondering about the google docs file, whether ppl are not updating or they are NOT actually getting their results ?

:bolt:

:hippie:

ainkiller:


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Hey Register could you help me get the ielts study material.


----------



## Register007

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Hey Register could you help me get the ielts study material.


Hey buddy, 

Here is the link

DX SCHOOL: Cambridge IELTS 1

Download the set 1 to 8 (All other links are on the right side).

Password is there in the link. Search for it.


----------



## askmohit

*For which code have you appiled?*



krish82 said:


> Jes123,
> 
> Thay taken my graduation as ICT major in computing and i am working as test engg and did some international certification related to my job...



Hi Krish, if your education is major in computing, not sure why they have reduced your experience.

For which code have you appiled?


----------



## krish82

Hi Mjamal,

I think u r right bcoz i complete certification on 2011 and that too uploaded for assessment... may be if i am not given the certificate they taken my full exp...isn't????


----------



## jimjimmer

Vincentluf said:


> hi yes i got my review after 5 days


Hi Vincent, not sure if you will see this, but was your review to change ANZSCO codes. I'm about to go through that myself and a 5 day turnaround would be awesome when they quote 6 weeks on the ACS site!

Cheers
Jim


----------



## gsingh

I have applied for ACS under category 2613 on 31st May. Haven't received result till now. Is there anyone who has got result?


----------



## srinu_srn

*what is the difference between master/Bachelor*

What is the difference between "AQF master degree with a major in computing" and "AQF Bachelor degree with a major in computing"

Whether it will impact anything at ACS accessment?


----------



## Vincentluf

jimjimmer said:


> Hi Vincent, not sure if you will see this, but was your review to change ANZSCO codes. I'm about to go through that myself and a 5 day turnaround would be awesome when they quote 6 weeks on the ACS site!
> 
> Cheers
> Jim


HI jimjimmer, thats correct i changed ANZSCO code


----------



## SaiDaivik

ACS processing time is now 3 months.

My application was moved to stage 4 on 11th June and still awaiting for my result. DIAC replied that due to high volume of applications, processing time is increased from 12 weeks to 3 months. so, i can expect my result by mid of Sept.


----------



## parmeetsm

Hi All,

Anyone got the result today ?


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Thank you so much for this


----------



## gsingh

Applied on 31st May. Still showing "In Progress"


----------



## parmeetsm

gsingh said:


> Applied on 31st May. Still showing "In Progress"


Hi gsingh,

Please let us know when you get the result. I'm eagerly waiting to see some movement on the June assessment.


----------



## gsingh

parmeetsm said:


> Hi gsingh,
> 
> Please let us know when you get the result. I'm eagerly waiting to see some movement on the June assessment.


Sure dude. Its more than 3 months now. anxious


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Hi gsingh/parmeetsm,

Can u send me ur email addresses via pvt msg pls I have to send you an email ?

I applied on 5th June ... no updates yet  ... its really PAINFUL


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Parmeet..gsingh.... king of the ring....same here...I applied on 7th June....let's form a GRP guys


----------



## King_of_the_ring

kool .. send me ur email address pls


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Sent please acknowledge


----------



## King_of_the_ring

where did u sent ?


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

I sent as a private message to you


----------



## alokkagarwal

Hi Friends,

Firstly, I would like to thank everyone who is seeing this thread and updating me accordingly.

I am a newbie to this forum and looking for your help here for my queries and updates.

I applied for ACS Assessment on 26th August 2013.
It moved to Stage 1 on same day on 26th August 2013.
It moved to Stage 2 also on same day on 26th August 2013.
But, it is NOT moving further to next stage since then. Its been 8 days now.

I am a little curious & worried about it now.

I have completed Bachelor of Computer Applications in 2003 in full time.
I have completed Master of Computer Applications in 2007 in full time.
I joined a company for Technical Support in 2004 till 2005.
Late 2005, I joined another company as a Customer/Technical Support.
Mid 2010, I moved into a newly formed Software Testing team.

Throughout my work experience (of 8+ years), most of my roles & responsibilities were related to Software Testing though with different designations.


By going through my above quick profile, can anyone comment when I can expect a reply/confirmation from ACS for my assessment?

Will there be any deductions of experience in my case too 
and if so, why?

Thanks & Regards,
Alok


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Alok here are my responses

You should receive the assessment exactly on 26th November
Based on the results I've seen it is quiet possible there would be reduction in work experience
Why? No one is really sure but every one is guessing its because of the increase on the number of applications they've received.

Hope it helps


----------



## alokkagarwal

Oh... thanks koolsmartbuddy for the update.

Are they taking full and exact 12 weeks to reply for the assessment?
Are they getting delayed as well?
Aren't there any cases, now, where they have assessed quickly?

One more thing, I can use ONLY the ACS certified number of experience in DIAC to claim points for work experience?

Regards,
Alok


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

I haven't seen any quick results unless you are onshore. For offshore people its 3 months. Which occupation have you applied for.


----------



## alokkagarwal

I have applied for "Software Testing".

One more thing, I can use ONLY the ACS certified number of experience in DIAC to claim points for work experience?

Regards,
Alok


----------



## krish82

Hi alok,
As of now assessing time sure takes three month...i applied on may 28th i got the result 3 days back...exp deduction happen based on AQF... go through the data sheet... wondering what is that ACS certified exp...


----------



## NA999

Sai2Aus said:


> You can still claim 15points by providing documents like pay slips,form 16 for those months..


Hi,

I'm also in similar situation. In which step exactly should we submit our payslips, form16. 
I understand that in EOI we need to mention it but we cannot upload any docs in EOI step. So should we upload it in DIAC , can anyone suggest who has already done this or have a complete idea on this situation.

-NA999


----------



## alokkagarwal

Thanks for the update yaar!

I mean that I have mentioned 8+ years of experience in my ACS application.
If, lets say, ACS validates only 5+ years of my experience and reduces some years of experience.

How many years of experience can I claim in my EOI and prove the same?


Regards,
Alok


----------



## Sai2Aus

NA999 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm also in similar situation. In which step exactly should we submit our payslips, form16.
> I understand that in EOI we need to mention it but we cannot upload any docs in EOI step. So should we upload it in DIAC , can anyone suggest who has already done this or have a complete idea on this situation.
> 
> -NA999


When your filing the final DIAC visa Application you need to provide those documents.



alokkagarwal said:


> Thanks for the update yaar!
> 
> I mean that I have mentioned 8+ years of experience in my ACS application.
> If, lets say, ACS validates only 5+ years of my experience and reduces some years of experience.
> 
> How many years of experience can I claim in my EOI and prove the same?
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Alok


5yrs exp you can claim.


----------



## kiranvr

Hi there..
Seems there are new rules for EOI from Sep-2nd , worried if this will delay furher ACS assesment. 
I had applied on June 8th and it still shows with Assessor.. anyone who had applied 
around the same time...?

See whats given on skillselect..

"
Due to this high level of demand, there will be limitations on the number of invitations issued for the remainder of the 2013-14 program year.

Half of the remaining places will be allocated for state or territory government nominations and the other half will be allocated for the invitation rounds for Skilled Independent and Skilled Regional (Provisional). These arrangements will commence on 2 September 2013.
""


----------



## alokkagarwal

Thanks!

So, we can only claim points for ACS validated experience and nothing more than that?
And ACS skills assessment report is an evidence for it (obviously with other company letters, etc.)?

Regards,
Alok


----------



## King_of_the_ring

kiranvr said:


> Hi there..
> Seems there are new rules for EOI from Sep-2nd , worried if this will delay furher ACS assesment.
> I had applied on June 8th and it still shows with Assessor.. anyone who had applied
> around the same time...?
> 
> See whats given on skillselect..
> 
> "
> Due to this high level of demand, there will be limitations on the number of invitations issued for the remainder of the 2013-14 program year.
> 
> Half of the remaining places will be allocated for state or territory government nominations and the other half will be allocated for the invitation rounds for Skilled Independent and Skilled Regional (Provisional). These arrangements will commence on 2 September 2013.
> ""


where did u get the LAST PARAGRAPH ?

* 

Half of the remaining places will be allocated for state or territory government nominations and the other half will be allocated for the invitation rounds for Skilled Independent and Skilled Regional (Provisional). These arrangements will commence on 2 September 2013.

*


----------



## jimjimmer

SaiDaivik said:


> ACS processing time is now 3 months.
> 
> My application was moved to stage 4 on 11th June and still awaiting for my result. DIAC replied that due to high volume of applications, processing time is increased from 12 weeks to 3 months. so, i can expect my result by mid of Sept.


Thanks Vincentluf.

Hi SaiDaivik - this is for a review of code so hopefully wont take as long. I have already been through the initial 3 month wait for the original assessment!


----------



## Sai2Aus

kiranvr said:


> Hi there..
> Seems there are new rules for EOI from Sep-2nd , worried if this will delay furher ACS assesment.
> I had applied on June 8th and it still shows with Assessor.. anyone who had applied
> around the same time...?
> 
> See whats given on skillselect..
> 
> "
> Due to this high level of demand, there will be limitations on the number of invitations issued for the remainder of the 2013-14 program year.
> 
> Half of the remaining places will be allocated for state or territory government nominations and the other half will be allocated for the invitation rounds for Skilled Independent and Skilled Regional (Provisional). These arrangements will commence on 2 September 2013.
> ""


ACS takes 12weeks + or - few days. So Sept 8th you might get your result. 

Also read this https://www.acs.org.au/migration-skills-assessment - says it might even delay beyond 12weeks.


----------



## Sai2Aus

King_of_the_ring said:


> where did u get the LAST PARAGRAPH ?
> 
> *
> 
> Half of the remaining places will be allocated for state or territory government nominations and the other half will be allocated for the invitation rounds for Skilled Independent and Skilled Regional (Provisional). These arrangements will commence on 2 September 2013.
> 
> *


Its there in Skillselect support webpage. Allocations for six occupations from 2 September 2013 » SkillSelect Support


----------



## Vincentluf

jimjimmer said:


> Thanks Vincentluf.
> 
> Hi SaiDaivik - this is for a review of code so hopefully wont take as long. I have already been through the initial 3 month wait for the original assessment!


welcome, you are changing from which occupation to which one?


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Kiran we are all at the same step I applied for ACS on 7th June so we should be getting our results sometime early next week. Let's hope it all comes positive.


----------



## gsingh

Just recieved my ACS assessment. Deducted 2 years. They did not assess my masters (MCA from IGNOU). Only assessed my Bachelors (BIT) with major in computing.


----------



## SaiDaivik

gsingh said:


> Just recieved my ACS assessment. Deducted 2 years. They did not assess my masters (MCA from IGNOU). Only assessed my Bachelors (BIT) with major in computing.


Congrats buddy. 

I am expecting my result in next 10-12 days.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Congrats gsingh


----------



## aruno

kiranvr said:


> Hi there..
> Seems there are new rules for EOI from Sep-2nd , worried if this will delay furher ACS assesment.
> I had applied on June 8th and it still shows with Assessor.. anyone who had applied
> around the same time...?
> 
> See whats given on skillselect..
> 
> "
> Due to this high level of demand, there will be limitations on the number of invitations issued for the remainder of the 2013-14 program year.
> 
> Half of the remaining places will be allocated for state or territory government nominations and the other half will be allocated for the invitation rounds for Skilled Independent and Skilled Regional (Provisional). These arrangements will commence on 2 September 2013.
> ""


Don't worry.. I applied on June 6th and I got my positive assessment today, deducted 2 years. Your result might be just around the corner.


----------



## Ghaith

Sai2Aus said:


> 5yrs exp you can claim.



Hi , are you sure of this , 

i have seen in some other threads that EOI will consider your whole years of experience ''after graduation Only " but no one mentioned that they will calculate based on the ACS assessment. 

then at the time of invite why we are obliged to submit the experience certificates / payslips ...others ? 

could you please elaborate more on this ?


----------



## Ghaith

Guys ,is there any way to faster the ACS assessment results , like calling the ACS , and explain your situation / your Age / or any other circumstances has any one tried before ?


----------



## aruno

Friends,

I applied to ACS on June 6th and got postive response today.

Out of my 3 years experience 2 years gone and left with 1 year of no use  (no points)

Now, state sponsorship is also halted, now I don't have enough points for 189/190.

I have no other option other than scoring in 8 in IELTS. In my first attempt I got L8, R6.5, W6.5, S6.5

Now, worried if I can score better in second atleast. Any one of u who scored less in first and got the best in second chance of IELTS?? any other suggestions plz...

Worried, tensed what not.. spent a lakh so far and got stuck with IELTS. ACS new rule and SS halt(Except ACT for time being) ruined my dreams.

IELTS 7, ACT sponsorship may revive my dreams going forward. GOD bless me.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Aruno I think that is what ACS is trying to do. Eliminate folks who fall in your type of work experience. But I think of you work hard and achieve 8 bands in all you should be able to beat them. Let's not look at the door closed but instead focus on what we can do differently.


----------



## jimjimmer

Vincentluf said:


> welcome, you are changing from which occupation to which one?


From System Analyst to System Admin


----------



## ykps

ACS Filed: 2nd August 2013
Acknowledgement received: 3rd August 2013
Stage 4: 7th August 2013
Complete: ?


----------



## NA999

Sai2Aus said:


> When your filing the final DIAC visa Application you need to provide those documents.
> 
> Thanks, Sai.
> Currently my total sums up to 55 (25- age, 15- education, 5- work exp and 10- IELTS ) but with additional payslips i'm eligible for 5 more points for work exp. I can get invitation from DIAC only if i get 60 points.
> 
> Does your above statement indicate that in EOI form i mention 10 for work exp (to get total for 60) and when i get invitation from DIAC i submit my payslips to justify my 60 points?
> 
> -NA999


----------



## parmeetsm

Hi All,

I got my ACS assessment but I'm not clear whether I got 15 points for my education side or not.

ACS Assessment says:

_Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 262113 (System Administrator) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:

Your Microsoft Certified System Engineer from Microsoft completed xxxxxx has been assed as compareable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing_


I didn't had ICT Degree and got assessed on basis of RPL.

Please help me in understanding whether I'm eligble for 15 points for education or not ?

If I will get 15 points against MCSE, in that case I will save time and money for getting my Non-ICT Degree assessed via VETASSESS.


Many Thanks in advance


----------



## Mroks

parmeetsm said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my ACS assessment but I'm not clear whether I got 15 points for my education side or not.
> 
> ACS Assessment says:
> 
> _Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 262113 (System Administrator) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Microsoft Certified System Engineer from Microsoft completed xxxxxx has been assed as compareable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing_
> 
> 
> I didn't had ICT Degree and got assessed on basis of RPL.
> 
> Please help me in understanding whether I'm eligble for 15 points for education or not ?
> 
> If I will get 15 points against MCSE, in that case I will save time and money for getting my Non-ICT Degree assessed via VETASSESS.
> 
> 
> Many Thanks in advance


Seems 10 points for your education, but still cross check with others.


----------



## King_of_the_ring

parmeetsm said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my ACS assessment but I'm not clear whether I got 15 points for my education side or not.
> 
> ACS Assessment says:
> 
> _Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 262113 (System Administrator) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Microsoft Certified System Engineer from Microsoft completed xxxxxx has been assed as compareable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing_
> 
> 
> I didn't had ICT Degree and got assessed on basis of RPL.
> 
> Please help me in understanding whether I'm eligble for 15 points for education or not ?
> 
> If I will get 15 points against MCSE, in that case I will save time and money for getting my Non-ICT Degree assessed via VETASSESS.
> 
> 
> Many Thanks in advance


Dude whats ur date of application for ACS ?


----------



## parmeetsm

King_of_the_ring said:


> Dude whats ur date of application for ACS ?


Same as Urs  5th June


----------



## bobinv

You would need to wait for at least 3 months.. expect your results by 2nd week of november


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Parmeet when had you applied for ACS?


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Mine was 7th June. King of the ring any luck your end?


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Parmeet had you put in the request through an agent? I want to know whether I will receive an email directly from ACS or via my agent.


----------



## kiranvr

aruno said:


> Don't worry.. I applied on June 6th and I got my positive assessment today, deducted 2 years. Your result might be just around the corner.


thanks for the response.
Congratssssssssssss
I am BTECH in Electronics & communication, so not sure whats going to be the assesment , have applied fr software engineer


----------



## Sai2Aus

NA999 said:


> Sai2Aus said:
> 
> 
> 
> When your filing the final DIAC visa Application you need to provide those documents.
> 
> Thanks, Sai.
> Currently my total sums up to 55 (25- age, 15- education, 5- work exp and 10- IELTS ) but with additional payslips i'm eligible for 5 more points for work exp. I can get invitation from DIAC only if i get 60 points.
> 
> Does your above statement indicate that in EOI form i mention 10 for work exp (to get total for 60) and when i get invitation from DIAC i submit my payslips to justify my 60 points?
> 
> -NA999
> 
> 
> 
> Im sorry i dont have answer for this. Let seniors explain. In EOI you need to enter the date mentioned in ACS as relevant. EOI calculates the points. You need not enter the points. I have not applied for EOI so am not very sure.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mroks

NA999 said:


> Sai2Aus said:
> 
> 
> 
> When your filing the final DIAC visa Application you need to provide those documents.
> 
> Thanks, Sai.
> Currently my total sums up to 55 (25- age, 15- education, 5- work exp and 10- IELTS ) but with additional payslips i'm eligible for 5 more points for work exp. I can get invitation from DIAC only if i get 60 points.
> 
> Does your above statement indicate that in EOI form i mention 10 for work exp (to get total for 60) and when i get invitation from DIAC i submit my payslips to justify my 60 points?
> 
> -NA999
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you are right. Mention your post ACS experience in EOI and the system will calculate the points accordingly. During Visa application you will be required to submit the document proof for the post ACS experience.
Click to expand...


----------



## King_of_the_ring

gsingh said:


> Applied on 31st May. Still showing "In Progress"


any update yet ?


----------



## King_of_the_ring

gsingh i got the answer.

I guess they would send the letter to your agent. I have NO updates YET . Looking forward and counting every second :'(.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Relax king our time is going to come soon.


----------



## King_of_the_ring

sure sure


----------



## jimjimmer

Hi Vincent

When the review was submitted it has come up with a new reference and says the processing time is 8-12 weeks again - did you get this as well?

Cheers
Jim


----------



## jimjimmer

Resubscribing to this thread...Is anyone else applying to change codes on here at the moment? 
Hoping for good news in terms of timescales! On another thread I saw it could be as little as 5 days but my application says 8 - 12 weeks, same as the original...

Is there still a spreadsheet of results that people are filling in?

Cheers
Jim


----------



## Vincentluf

jimjimmer said:


> Hi Vincent
> 
> When the review was submitted it has come up with a new reference and says the processing time is 8-12 weeks again - did you get this as well?
> 
> Cheers
> Jim


Hi Jimjimmer, the new letter came with a new reference number


----------



## jimjimmer

Thanks again - will wait and see. With a bit (well, alot) of luck it'll be 5 days for me too! Its moved to stage 4 in 4 hours so just maybe...


----------



## Vincentluf

jimjimmer said:


> Thanks again - will wait and see. With a bit (well, alot) of luck it'll be 5 days for me too! Its moved to stage 4 in 4 hours so just maybe...


On the second day I received an email from ACS stating that they are working on my application. Good Luck!


----------



## 8rash

Hi jimjimmer,

I too have lodged for my ACS today. Just to claim for the partner points n not a change in the code. Hoping to get the results faster

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## askchennai

Did anyone notice that ACS website changed the expected time from 8 to 12 weeks to "Approximately 12 weeks"? So it means no one will get before 12 weeks here after?


----------



## Sai2Aus

askchennai said:


> Did anyone notice that ACS website changed the expected time from 8 to 12 weeks to "Approximately 12 weeks"? So it means no one will get before 12 weeks here after?


Yes I did notice that. The timeline was exactly 12weeks before. But now its approx 12weeks.. The wait is increasing..


----------



## ICTSystemTest

Guys,

I have one questions, I am expecting my ACS verification by end of this month and by that time my total expereince after deduting 2 years would be 4 yrs 11month, now if I apply after 1 month from that time, will I be able to claim 5 years of expereince, if yes what all documents need to be provided for that one month.


----------



## askchennai

ICTSystemTest said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have one questions, I am expecting my ACS verification by end of this month and by that time my total expereince after deduting 2 years would be 4 yrs 11month, now if I apply after 1 month from that time, will I be able to claim 5 years of expereince, if yes what all documents need to be provided for that one month.


Yes you can, provided you didnt change the company. You have to submit your salary slip for the remaining months once you been called by CO.


----------



## ykps

Sushma, When did you receive your IELTS result?


----------



## bdtomas

I have an Australian master degree in Master of Information System. I have 5 years overseas experiences as System Administrator. how much points i can claim for DIAC Applications under work experiences.


----------



## jimjimmer

bdtomas said:


> I have an Australian master degree in Master of Information System. I have 5 years overseas experiences as System Administrator. how much points i can claim for DIAC Applications under work experiences.


Depends how the ACS assess you...


----------



## bdtomas

jimjimmer said:


> Depends how the ACS assess you...


Thanks.
Do you know ACS is deducting 2 years, even someone have Australian qualifications.


----------



## parmeetsm

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Parmeet had you put in the request through an agent? I want to know whether I will receive an email directly from ACS or via my agent.


I had done via agent and hence agent will get the result. I got my assessment letter from the agent.


----------



## jimjimmer

bdtomas said:


> Thanks.
> Do you know ACS is deducting 2 years, even someone have Australian qualifications.


Unfortunately I think so yes.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Askchennai my question is if ACS reduced his work experience to something like 3 years how can he claim 5 yearswhile filing for eoi


----------



## jimjimmer

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Askchennai my question is if ACS reduced his work experience to something like 3 years how can he claim 5 yearswhile filing for eoi


You can claim what you like for the EOI, unfortunately if the CO doesn't agree your application is rejected and you have lost the application fee. 

I was going to "overclaim" on the EOI as I have been working in one job in Aus for the last 3.5 years (ACS assessed less) and originally claimed that full experience, however with the recent clarification from DIAC my agent advised against it and we subsequently withdrew the EOI to apply under a different code.


----------



## jimjimmer

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Askchennai my question is if ACS reduced his work experience to something like 3 years how can he claim 5 yearswhile filing for eoi


sorry just realised that was aimed at someone else - feel free to ignore me!


----------



## gsingh

King_of_the_ring said:


> any update yet ?


yes dude. I have recieved ACS results yesterday with 2 years deduction. It took 95 days for me. Best of luck to you.


----------



## ICTSystemTest

Congrats gsingh, which ANZSCO code you had assesed for and Is deduction complete 2 years from your total work expereince?


----------



## gsingh

ICTSystemTest said:


> Congrats gsingh, which ANZSCO code you had assesed for and Is deduction complete 2 years from your total work expereince?


Thanks dude. I applied under 261313. Yes complete 2 years deduction.


----------



## bdtomas

gsingh said:


> yes dude. I have recieved ACS results yesterday with 2 years deduction. It took 95 days for me. Best of luck to you.


congrats. what is your point calculations


----------



## Sai2Aus

Congrats gsingh !! ur applying for 189 or 190?


----------



## ykps

Hi Vikas,

It will take 90 days minimum. I applied on 2nd August.



vikas_arora80 said:


> Everyone,
> 
> I am happy to share that I have finally submitted my ACS today, after arranging certficates from my employers and universities for last 3 months :-( , I know long time !!!
> 
> Thank you for all your help folks in guidance.
> 
> V.


----------



## Ghaith

Hi all , 

I have submitted my ACS for 263111 on 27th July , and still with assessor .

is the processing time faster for job codes and slower for others , or all follow the standard time ?


----------



## guri.d.chd

I have similar scenario..

I applied for ACS assesment on July 18 with total of 7 year and 11 month experience.

Now that I have crossed 8 years, how can I claim more points after my ACS assesment?

Thanks,
Guri



askchennai said:


> Yes you can, provided you didnt change the company. You have to submit your salary slip for the remaining months once you been called by CO.


----------



## vikas_arora80

Ghaith said:


> Hi all ,
> 
> I have submitted my ACS for 263111 on 27th July , and still with assessor .
> 
> is the processing time faster for job codes and slower for others , or all follow the standard time ?


Which Stage it is at Ghaith ?


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

I doubt you can do that. My understanding is that we can add experience to what ACS accounts for not our real experience. Since they've been deducting 2 to 4 years I feel we can only add experience after ACS results come and the time we apply for eoi.


----------



## krish82

Hi all,

I heared the visa charge 500 AUD got hike two day before... is it true???any one got this info...


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

I submitted my application for ACS reviews on Aug 7, 2013. Still long wait for approval letter. Gave IELTS on Aug 29, anyone in this forum wrote IELTS on same day ?


----------



## guri.d.chd

I have applied for ACS assessment on July 18th.

Can you please help me sharing the next steps and docs required for next steps?

I only have knowledge till ACS assessment..

Thanks in advance..

Guri



parmeetsm said:


> Same as Urs  5th June


----------



## mjamal14

guri.d.chd said:


> I have applied for ACS assessment on July 18th.
> 
> Can you please help me sharing the next steps and docs required for next steps?
> 
> I only have knowledge till ACS assessment..
> 
> Thanks in advance..
> 
> Guri


Write IELTS.

Check your visa eligibilty in skillselect and apply for EOI


----------



## guri.d.chd

Thank you..looks like we applied on almost same day..

Do I need to collect or make any documents for skill select? I am really new for next steps..pls provide a link if u have..

Guri



mjamal14 said:


> Write IELTS.
> 
> Check your visa eligibilty in skillselect and apply for EOI


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Guri well you need to apply for Eoi but before you do that you need positive result from ACS . You can give ielts till you're waiting response from acs


----------



## kiranvr

Hi All, would you please help me with the below query...I am sooooooo worried .


Applied ACS assessment on June 8th, status under the application status shows - Stage 4 with assessor. 
But today - for the first time, I logged into MyACS link and there I see a message under Assesment status - 
A request for extra documents or information has been sent to your email, please check your email.

But I checked my emails and I never got any such email from ACS. Also , under the application status link - I see that it had crossed Stage 3 long time back and now its with Assessor on stage 4. 


Please help me - if you see anything like that with your application


----------



## kiranvr

Hi All, would you please help me with the below query...I am sooooooo worried .


Applied ACS assessment on June 8th, status under the application status shows - Stage 4 with assessor. 
But today - for the first time, I logged into MyACS link and there I see a message under Assesment status - 
A request for extra documents or information has been sent to your email, please check your email.

But I checked my emails and I never got any such email from ACS. Also , under the application status link - I see that it had crossed Stage 3 long time back and now its with Assessor on stage 4. 


Please help me - if you see anything like that with your application


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Hey Kiran first of all relax. I was in similar position some time back. The only difference is that I checked it in July and it was at stage 3 requesting documents. I checked with my agents and got hold of what's required. I believe there is also a link inside that helps you know what documents are missing. Or grab hold of your agent they should be knowing. If you haven't provided them with updated documents they will proceed with whatever documents have have at this point. So it depends what's missing. 

Worst case you might need to start all over again. But if its a small piece of document then maybe it will come fine.You should know in sometime. Based on the results that are coming your result should be due by 8th September to be precise.


----------



## kiranvr

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Hey Kiran first of all relax. I was in similar position some time back. The only difference is that I checked it in July and it was at stage 3 requesting documents. I checked with my agents and got hold of what's required. I believe there is also a link inside that helps you know what documents are missing. Or grab hold of your agent they should be knowing. If you haven't provided them with updated documents they will proceed with whatever documents have have at this point. So it depends what's missing.
> 
> Worst case you might need to start all over again. But if its a small piece of document then maybe it will come fine.You should know in sometime. Based on the results that are coming your result should be due by 8th September to be precise.


Thanks for the reply mate.
Under MyACS it just shows that message,but there is no link.Also if I remember correctly the second day after I applied it went from stage 2 to Stage 4.Can you let me which link you are referring to and where exactly the link is.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Honestly I don't remember because like I said my agent informed me. It was sometime later when I was exploring the diac website that I happened to see the documents requested. She. You check your status there are a few linkson the top right hand corner. Try those.


----------



## suresh40183

parmeetsm said:


> I have applied on 5th June and waiting.....
> 
> Got to know that ACS has almost cleared the May applications and now going to start with June.


Hi Did u get your results ? Does anyone got ACS results who applied on june month 2013


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Not yet I applied on June 7 and still waiting


----------



## Janardhan.G

why they increased visa fees again...too bad..discouraging..


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Koolsmart

Any update ?


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Same as yesterday waiting for ACS results.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

King_of_the_ring said:


> Kool:
> 
> I meant any update on ur status on the login page ?
> 
> Can u send me ur email id ?


Sent an email to you.


----------



## aarush

*ACS processing time*

It's approximately 12 weeks. Applied in June 2nd week, still waiting


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Aarush we are from the first week so your number will come after us


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Applied on 12th June, still waiting..


----------



## Sai2Aus

kiranvr said:


> Hi All, would you please help me with the below query...I am sooooooo worried .
> 
> 
> Applied ACS assessment on June 8th, status under the application status shows - Stage 4 with assessor.
> But today - for the first time, I logged into MyACS link and there I see a message under Assesment status -
> A request for extra documents or information has been sent to your email, please check your email.
> 
> But I checked my emails and I never got any such email from ACS. Also , under the application status link - I see that it had crossed Stage 3 long time back and now its with Assessor on stage 4.
> 
> 
> Please help me - if you see anything like that with your application


Hi Kiran,

For me too it shows the same status. But mine is in 4th stage. I too have not got any mails. I check the status daily and never was in stage 3. if documents are requested the status would have been in stage 3. so this might be a system glitch. wen did you apply?


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Anuj which job cod have you applied for?


----------



## Ghaith

vikas_arora80 said:


> Which Stage it is at Ghaith ?


Hi , 

it is stage 4 :fingerscrossed: hope they want consume the full 3 month to reply


----------



## rams0b

I got my ACS done in 2012 December, Will i be effected by this DEEMING date new rule by ACS when my application reaches to Case officer? I heard that if a person has old ACS result Case Officer will deduct the experience based on new ACS rules. I have got 5 years approved by ACS in 2012 December so if case officer deducts 2 years I will loose 10 points


----------



## arnav007

Results till may 31st are out? Or people are still waiting ?
I have applied on 13th June..


----------



## arnav007

rams0b said:


> I got my ACS done in 2012 December, Will i be effected by this DEEMING date new rule by ACS when my application reaches to Case officer? I heard that if a person has old ACS result Case Officer will deduct the experience based on new ACS rules. I have got 5 years approved by ACS in 2012 December so if case officer deducts 2 years I will loose 10 points


I think ACS results are valid, and CO wont question on ACS results.


----------



## susmithaburra

i applied on july 20  seems its getting tougher for Software engineers to get through  slim chances........ i have only 60 points .... hoping i shud get ACS by mid October if its taking 3 months ....

any chances of getting it earlier..... please shed some light......





anujmalhotra262 said:


> Applied on 12th June, still waiting..


----------



## anujmalhotra262

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Anuj which job cod have you applied for?


Developer Programmer


----------



## ramandeep.er

Hi 
My Case 
ACS filed 5th July
BTech Electronics and Comm Engg.
Exp: March 2007 - Nov 2009 as Technical Analyst
Nov 2009 - Till Date - Business Analyst/ Senior Business Analyst
Please suggest if ACS will reduce my work experiecene? 
I have relevant profile as BA and filed ACS in same. 
Thanks 
RD!


----------



## arnav007

ramandeep.er said:


> Hi
> My Case
> ACS filed 5th July
> BTech Electronics and Comm Engg.
> Exp: March 2007 - Nov 2009 as Technical Analyst
> Nov 2009 - Till Date - Business Analyst/ Senior Business Analyst
> Please suggest if ACS will reduce my work experiecene?
> I have relevant profile as BA and filed ACS in same.
> Thanks
> RD!


Yes, min. 4 yr will be reduced.


----------



## yaarhoreen

I've 10 years of experience till March'13 (I left IBM in March & joined Accenture) - all in softwares at diff levels. Though I applied in May for ACS for 261313 I didn't include Accenture. ACS marked my exp skilled from June2005 onwards leaving me 3 months short of 8 years.

Now I'm planning to submit for ACS review with revised experience. But I've already submit EOI. Now I apply to ACS, should I also change EOI with increased point marking Accenture as Relevant experience (I hope ACS will agree). OR I wait for ACS to respond before I modify EOI?

Seniors please help!!!


----------



## Mroks

yaarhoreen said:


> I've 10 years of experience till March'13 (I left IBM in March & joined Accenture) - all in softwares at diff levels. Though I applied in May for ACS for 261313 I didn't include Accenture. ACS marked my exp skilled from June2005 onwards leaving me 3 months short of 8 years.
> 
> Now I'm planning to submit for ACS review with revised experience. But I've already submit EOI. Now I apply to ACS, should I also change EOI with increased point marking Accenture as Relevant experience (I hope ACS will agree). OR I wait for ACS to respond before I modify EOI?
> 
> Seniors please help!!!


Wait for your ACS review outcome and then only modify EOI accordingly.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Mroks has your ACS result come?


----------



## 0z_dream

Is it possible for me give my same details for another ACS code
I have already received ACS result on April for code 261312, but it was mistake code given by my agent instead of 261313. Now there is no state for 261312. So I want apply as new for 261313. Is it possible for more than one ACS assessment for one applicant. My agent is saying don't do it, is it true.


----------



## Vincentluf

0z_dream said:


> Is it possible for me give my same details for another ACS code
> I have already received ACS result on April for code 261312, but it was mistake code given by my agent instead of 261313. Now there is no state for 261312. So I want apply as new for 261313. Is it possible for more than one ACS assessment for one applicant. My agent is saying don't do it, is it true.


Hi, you normally have 60days after the results to review your application otherwise you will to submit a new application


----------



## guri.d.chd

Hi there,

I may fall into same category.Can you please tell me procedure for filing ACS review?

Thanks,
Gurpreet



yaarhoreen said:


> I've 10 years of experience till March'13 (I left IBM in March & joined Accenture) - all in softwares at diff levels. Though I applied in May for ACS for 261313 I didn't include Accenture. ACS marked my exp skilled from June2005 onwards leaving me 3 months short of 8 years.
> 
> Now I'm planning to submit for ACS review with revised experience. But I've already submit EOI. Now I apply to ACS, should I also change EOI with increased point marking Accenture as Relevant experience (I hope ACS will agree). OR I wait for ACS to respond before I modify EOI?
> 
> Seniors please help!!!


----------



## Vincentluf

0z_dream said:


> So u mean, I can apply with new code


of course


----------



## 0z_dream

Vincentluf said:


> of course


May I ask you one more doubt, if I apply for new code, will my old ACS which is valid for 24 months will be cancelled automatically , when they verify my passport number


----------



## Vincentluf

0z_dream said:


> May I ask you one more doubt, if I apply for new code, will my old ACS which is valid for 24 months will be cancelled automatically , when they verify my passport number


If you review your application before 60days, both results will be valid however if you make an appeal then only the last result will be valid.

Hope this helps


----------



## misguided

*ACS Application Submission Aug-Sep 2013*

HI , I am creating this thread to track and discuss issues/questions which people who have submitted there applications in late *August *to early *September *2013 are having having regarding any stuff related to migration. 

This would enable us to check progress of our applications and also help each other if need be.


----------



## yaarhoreen

guri.d.chd said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I may fall into same category.Can you please tell me procedure for filing ACS review?
> 
> Thanks,
> Gurpreet


Please go to the below link. Click Online Application Link. Chose Third option to link your existing App No and then follow the instrcutions after choosing $355 Option for review.
Online Application | Australian Computer Society


----------



## arnav007

Any ACS results for May end/June??


----------



## misguided

susmithaburra said:


> i applied on july 20  seems its getting tougher for Software engineers to get through  slim chances........ i have only 60 points .... hoping i shud get ACS by mid October if its taking 3 months ....
> 
> any chances of getting it earlier..... please shed some light......


What stage does your application show now ?


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Any results today?


----------



## bc_ashu

Hello friends...this is my first post here...
I have applied for ACS on 03-Jun-13 and still haven't recieved the results.
Has any of you guys(who have applied in June) received the results?
Thanks!


----------



## anujmalhotra262

bc_ashu said:


> Hello friends...this is my first post here...
> I have applied for ACS on 03-Jun-13 and still haven't recieved the results.
> Has any of you guys(who have applied in June) received the results?
> Thanks!


.

Applied on 12th June.. still waiting.

Check this for more info:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc#gid=0


----------



## arnav007

Count me in 

I applied on 12th June. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## susmithaburra

hi,, its stage 4... n its been stage 4 since a week after i submitted.... 




misguided said:


> What stage does your application show now ?


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Hi All,

I am 5th June victim


----------



## BlackBelt

anujmalhotra262 said:


> .
> 
> Applied on 12th June.. still waiting.
> 
> Check this for more info:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc#gid=0


Thanks for the link, I've just added myself to the spreadsheet...


----------



## Sunlight11

Is anyone getting *"Invalid Username/Password"* error at status login page ?


----------



## bc_ashu

Same here. I am getting really annoyed with this now. 



Sunlight11 said:


> Is anyone getting *"Invalid Username/Password"* error at status login page ?


----------



## bc_ashu

Anybody from June lot, got their results yet?


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Am from 7th June batch. Not yet.


----------



## misguided

Sunlight11 said:


> Is anyone getting *"Invalid Username/Password"* error at status login page ?


I'm getting the same as well


----------



## misguided

susmithaburra said:


> hi,, its stage 4... n its been stage 4 since a week after i submitted....


Sorry to hear that. As per the website it shouldn't take long after it gets to stage -4. Best of luck to you.

Of the topic do you have a minor ICT degree or doing a RPL application ?


----------



## King_of_the_ring

i had applied on 5th of june dear fellas


----------



## prasan1987

*ACS Software Engineer*

Hi, 
I am trying to Apply for PR. I have a 5.4 yrs of experience in IT and i come under Software Engineer Role.
Now i have to mention all my roles and responsibilities for the ACS Assessment. 
I saw the ANZCO CODE and they have given some "task include".

I am just confused how to fill in the Roles and responsibilities. 
Can any one guide me on this.

I have written few points. Will this format do or do i have to change the approach in writing the roles and responsibilities

• Determines operational feasibility by evaluating analysis, problem definition, requirements, solution development, and proposed solutions.

• Documents and demonstrates solutions by developing documentation, flowcharts, layouts, diagrams, charts, code comments and clear code.

• Analysis, design and development of new programs and current programs, and making recommendations which yield a more bug free product.

• coordinate and evaluate the development of software applications to meet business needs


----------



## arnav007

+1


Same error " Invalid username or password entered "


----------



## ykps

ratnesh.nagori said:


> I submitted my application for ACS reviews on Aug 7, 2013. Still long wait for approval letter. Gave IELTS on Aug 29, anyone in this forum wrote IELTS on same day ?


Hi,

I too have given IELTS on the same day. :fingerscrossed:

ACS Submitted: 2nd August 2013; IELTS: ??; ACS +ve: ??; EOI: ??; CO:??; PCC:??; Med:?; Grant:??


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

misguided said:


> I'm getting the same as well


I am getting same error message from morning.


----------



## arnav007

Is this issue resolved?


----------



## Sai2Aus

May be on Monday the problem would get resolved..


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Any new updates regarding ACS results ? Does any one get any thing ?


----------



## rps7654

ACS started on 28th June, stuck at stage 4 :bored:


----------



## navee

Hi,

I submitted on 13th June while my docs completed on 20th June. Still no response for ACS results. 

Any one else with same situation?

Nk


----------



## srivasta

JimJams said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Anyone know what the current processing times are for ACS skills assessment? I know around October/November time people were getting it back within a month, heard one story of 18 days!!!
> 
> Normally it is about 2 months right...?
> 
> thanks


For me it took exactly *98* days 24/05/2013 to 30/08/2013


----------



## srivasta

King_of_the_ring said:


> Any new updates regarding ACS results ? Does any one get any thing ?


don't worry it will take more than 90 days now, you will get with 100 days of ur submission


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Dude this wait time is killing me ... DANG


----------



## King_of_the_ring

96 days already


----------



## navee

King_of_the_ring said:


> 96 days already


Did u emailed them?


----------



## King_of_the_ring

my agent told me to wait for another two days before shooting or contacting them ...

Secondly a bad news for all our guys .. 

SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 2 September 2013 Results

Check software engineers/BAs etc .. cut off is increased to 65/75 instead of 60.

Initially, when I applied for ACS , I got 65 marks and cutoff was 60.

Now, this situation has been changed due to ACS rule of deducting 2 years out of ur 

experience. Now me standing at 60 and they are asking for 65


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

King_of_the_ring said:


> my agent told me to wait for another two days before shooting or contacting them ...
> 
> Secondly a bad news for all our guys ..
> 
> SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 2 September 2013 Results
> 
> Check software engineers/BAs etc .. cut off is increased to 65/75 instead of 60.
> 
> Initially, when I applied for ACS , I got 65 marks and cutoff was 60.
> 
> Now, this situation has been changed due to ACS rule of deducting 2 years out of ur
> 
> experience. Now me standing at 60 and they are asking for 65


Finally you posted it. Good luck to all of us. Ss things get harder let's get stronger.


----------



## jimjimmer

Can someone refresh my memory please, wheat are the different Statuses of Stage 4?
Mine currently "In Progress"


----------



## Vincentluf

jimjimmer said:


> Can someone refresh my memory please, wheat are the different Statuses of Stage 4?
> Mine currently "In Progress"


You will get your result in the coming hours  Good Luck!!


----------



## Sunlight11

Got my assessment today .. exactly after 3 months ... they deducted initial 2 years...!


----------



## arnav007

Sunlight11 said:


> Got my assessment today .. exactly after 3 months ... they deducted initial 2 years...!


Congrats...!!

What your code?


----------



## arnav007

Sunlight11 said:


> Got my assessment today .. exactly after 3 months ... they deducted initial 2 years...!


Congrats...!!

What your code?


----------



## arnav007

Any other results for June 1st week?


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Not mine. I submitted on 7th June its still on stage 4. I had to submit my documents in July again. Maybe they take 3 months after that.


----------



## misguided

Anyone in this forum who has applied for ACS between *Aug23 *- *Sep06* ?


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Sunlight11 said:


> Got my assessment today .. exactly after 3 months ... they deducted initial 2 years...!



Congrats!!!


----------



## anujmalhotra262

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Congrats!!!


Please update the Excel it motivates me to see mine is on the way..  applied on 12th June. expecting soon.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Where is the excel and whose supposed to update it


----------



## howjay

I submitted on 6-Aug


----------



## misguided

howjay said:


> I submitted on 6-Aug


Thanks , I am just maintaining a record here to help us all track time. The submissions are sorted based on date. 

howjay -- 02/08/2013
misguided -- 05/09/2013

Let me know if adding any other field would make the data more useful .


----------



## sevnik0202

misguided said:


> Thanks , I am just maintaining a record here to help us all track time. The submissions are sorted based on date.
> 
> howjay -- 02/08/2013
> misguided -- 05/09/2013
> 
> Let me know if adding any other field would make the data more useful .


Hi

I applied ACS on:

01/08/2013

Cheers
Dev


----------



## bvrk

Guys
I am new to this forum and I wanted to ask few questions.
1.do we have to complete IELTS first and then give the rating to ACS? 
please update.


----------



## misguided

sevnik0202 said:


> Hi
> 
> I applied ACS on:
> 
> 01/08/2013
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


Mate updated the details. Your signature says you applied on 28/07, that is a lil confusing ?

sevnik0202 -- 01/08/2013
howjay -- 02/08/2013
misguided -- 05/09/2013


----------



## misguided

bvrk said:


> Guys
> I am new to this forum and I wanted to ask few questions.
> 1.do we have to complete IELTS first and then give the rating to ACS?
> please update.


No ACS doesn't require IELTS. Yo8u can apply for ACS assessment and simutaneously appear for IELTS.


----------



## anujmalhotra262

​


koolsmartbuddy said:


> Where is the excel and whose supposed to update it



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc#gid=0


----------



## jimjimmer

Vincentluf said:


> You will get your result in the coming hours  Good Luck!!


Got it!! Reassessed successfully as Sys Admin in just 6 days - am amazed!


----------



## Vincentluf

jimjimmer said:


> Got it!! Reassessed successfully as Sys Admin in just 6 days - am amazed!


congrats! good luck for the next step!


----------



## saghirq

*EOI Experience*

In My ACS assessment experience after November 2006 is skilled.How should i handle experience prior skilled date ,should i enter it in EOI as well or exclude it.
Noveber 2004----August 2005 Company A
September 2005----March 2010 Company B
May 2010 ---------- April 2013 Company C.

Now if i entered all experience in EOI then all is counted and i received 15 points for work experience.However if i enter experience after skilled date i receie 10 points for work experience.My question is should i include *experince prior skilled date* or not.Expats plz help


----------



## BlackBelt

Hi, there is a spreadsheet available for all of us to post this information and therefore keep track of processing times. I highly suggest you all to add you info there:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc#gid=0


----------



## bc_ashu

*Congrats!*

Congrats man...
@All: It seems most of the guys are receiving in exactly 3 months...but mine is over 3 months now(applied on 03-June-2013)...any thoughts on why and what next?



Sunlight11 said:


> Got my assessment today .. exactly after 3 months ... they deducted initial 2 years...!


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

bc_ashu said:


> Congrats man...
> @All: It seems most of the guys are receiving in exactly 3 months...but mine is over 3 months now(applied on 03-June-2013)...any thoughts on why and what next?


Mine too buddy. I am 7th June victim.


----------



## Sai2Aus

I have applied on 12th August.. Count me in..


----------



## Shibu55

Hi I applied on 17 July 2013...I am very new to expat...just struggling to seach ielt threads..

can yiu please help me...am looking for ielt preparation threads..for writing module...


----------



## Sai2Aus

Shibu55 said:


> Hi I applied on 17 July 2013...I am very new to expat...just struggling to seach ielt threads..
> 
> can yiu please help me...am looking for ielt preparation threads..for writing module...


Here you go http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/105568-ielts-getting-band-8-writing.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/163091-ielts.html


----------



## Shibu55

Hi sai..

Thx for the prompt response. .

that thread by raza is very informative. .but I am struggling to get the materials he has mentioned. .like 

he has mentioned some vedeos on you tube and doc by ryan ...

I am even unable to reply him on that thread...donno it gives me error ..saying that you need be active member. ..


can you ask raza to share some useful links of ryan ielts material


this will be great help.. I thank you for your time in advance. 

Regards
Shibu


----------



## Sai2Aus

Shibu55 said:


> Hi sai..
> 
> Thx for the prompt response. .
> 
> that thread by raza is very informative. .but I am struggling to get the materials he has mentioned. .like
> 
> he has mentioned some vedeos on you tube and doc by ryan ...
> 
> I am even unable to reply him on that thread...donno it gives me error ..saying that you need be active member. ..
> 
> 
> can you ask raza to share some useful links of ryan ielts material
> 
> 
> this will be great help.. I thank you for your time in advance.
> 
> Regards
> Shibu


EnglishRyan - YouTube


----------



## sevnik0202

Shibu55 said:


> Hi sai..
> 
> Thx for the prompt response. .
> 
> that thread by raza is very informative. .but I am struggling to get the materials he has mentioned. .like
> 
> he has mentioned some vedeos on you tube and doc by ryan ...
> 
> I am even unable to reply him on that thread...donno it gives me error ..saying that you need be active member. ..
> 
> 
> can you ask raza to share some useful links of ryan ielts material
> 
> 
> this will be great help.. I thank you for your time in advance.
> 
> Regards
> Shibu


Hey 

Visit ieltsielts.com
Nd for videos search for englishryan on youtube.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## unoven_11

ACS applied- 27 Aug 2013
currently in Stage02
Status : allocated


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

I submitted my application on August 7.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Shibu55 said:


> Hi sai..
> 
> Thx for the prompt response. .
> 
> that thread by raza is very informative. .but I am struggling to get the materials he has mentioned. .like
> 
> he has mentioned some vedeos on you tube and doc by ryan ...
> 
> I am even unable to reply him on that thread...donno it gives me error ..saying that you need be active member. ..
> 
> 
> can you ask raza to share some useful links of ryan ielts material
> 
> 
> this will be great help.. I thank you for your time in advance.
> 
> Regards
> Shibu


You can visit IELTS-Blog - IELTS exam preparation for free. One stop for IELTS practice. I am not promoting the website, I used portal for preparation and it helped me a lot. All the best.


----------



## bvrk

Hi , 

thanks for your reply. One more question is,

I have 12yrs of exp in IT and my wife also has 8yrs exp in Testing. 
While gathering the previous companies exp.letters and others, I found that my previous companies were closed due to rescission. So in this situation, what I have to tell ACS. I think they may cross check the companies right ?

Please reply.


----------



## misguided

Thanks all for updating their application dates.

Shibu55 -- 17/07/2013
sevnik0202 -- 01/08/2013
howjay -- 02/08/2013
ratnesh.nagori -- 07/08/2013
Sai2Aus -- 12/08/2013
unoven_11 -- 27/08/2013
misguided -- 05/09/2013 

Please let us know in case you get your results.


----------



## misguided

BlackBelt said:


> Hi, there is a spreadsheet available for all of us to post this information and therefore keep track of processing times. I highly suggest you all to add you info there:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc#gid=0


thanks for the link. I haven't got the access for the same from office. WIll do when I login from home.


----------



## arnav007

Koolsmart... its 10th now...!!
you should have received it by 7th... when did you application reached stage 4?

I applied on 12th... reached 4th stage same day. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## anujmalhotra262

My spouse got her ACS assesment today.. I applied for her on 12th June but got it today!!

Your Master of Computer Application from ****** University completed July 2008 has been

assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing 

Your Bachelor of Computer Applications from ***** University completed April 2005 has been 

assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing 

The following employment after July 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled 

level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Dates: 07/08 - 03/11 (2yrs 8mths) 

Position: Consultant - Sap-Mdm

Employer:******

Country: INDIA 

Dates: 03/11 - 06/13 (2yrs 3mths) 

Position: Senior Associate Consultant

Employer: ******* 

Country: INDIA

So, that means they deducted 2 yrs and gave assessment for 3 yrs.. rt?


----------



## jayptl

yes


----------



## anujmalhotra262

What all documents need to be submitted to claim experience from till June 2013 till date? or system will automatically consider it while filling EOI?

she is in same company at same designation at present..
Experts pls advise


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Arnav I agree I should have received it by now. I checked first time in July and it was at stage 3 and then I resubmitted my experience letter in a week. So I am not sure how long should it take. Is there a way to find out where is our application.


----------



## arnav007

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Arnav I agree I should have received it by now. I checked first time in July and it was at stage 3 and then I resubmitted my experience letter in a week. So I am not sure how long should it take. Is there a way to find out where is our application.


Don't think so. May be you can calculate as:

Date on which you application reached stage 4 + 3 months.. :fingerscrossed:

M expecting mine in next 7-10 days. 

lets c


----------



## SaiDaivik

Mine was in 'With Assessor' in the morning and now changed to 'In progress'.

Applied on 5th June and moved to Stage 4 on 11th June. 91 days.


----------



## vignesh_j

anujmalhotra262 said:


> What all documents need to be submitted to claim experience from till June 2013 till date? or system will automatically consider it while filling EOI?
> 
> she is in same company at same designation at present..
> Experts pls advise


Hi Seniors

I have a doubt , iam presently working for a company , i have to prepare only statutory document as iam unable to get it in company letter head.

Please let me know for the end date , i have to put the date on date of applying or as till date as still iam continuing there?

Please suggest


----------



## anujmalhotra262

vignesh_j said:


> Hi Seniors
> 
> I have a doubt , iam presently working for a company , i have to prepare only statutory document as iam unable to get it in company letter head.
> 
> Please let me know for the end date , i have to put the date on date of applying or as till date as still iam continuing there?
> 
> Please suggest


Duration of current emploment cannot be end dated it has to be from XX-MON-YYYY till till date in the language..


----------



## msiqueira9

anujmalhotra262 said:


> My spouse got her ACS assesment today.. I applied for her on 12th June but got it today!!
> 
> Your Master of Computer Application from ****** University completed July 2008 has been
> 
> assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing
> 
> Your Bachelor of Computer Applications from ***** University completed April 2005 has been
> 
> assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> 
> The following employment after July 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
> 
> level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 07/08 - 03/11 (2yrs 8mths)
> 
> Position: Consultant - Sap-Mdm
> 
> Employer:******
> 
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 03/11 - 06/13 (2yrs 3mths)
> 
> Position: Senior Associate Consultant
> 
> Employer: *******
> 
> Country: INDIA
> 
> So, that means they deducted 2 yrs and gave assessment for 3 yrs.. rt?


I didnt understand that, it looks to me as they are counting her experience as 4years and 11 months, isnt it?


----------



## anujmalhotra262

msiqueira9 said:


> I didnt understand that, it looks to me as they are counting her experience as 4years and 11 months, isnt it?



They have mentioned the complete exp however, there is one line which states. "The following employment after July 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled 

level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code"


----------



## chdboy

I am also in the similar situation as Anuj, seek your advise on my case too:

I am a Graduate Mechanical Engineer from India and having 10 years and 11 months of ICT experience with an Indian IT company. I got my ACS skills assessment done for "261112-System Analyst" and they have completed my skills evaluation .

Now my ACS assessment mentions this:

-------------------------------------
Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the
ANZSCO Code.
The following employment after July 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 07/02 - 06/13 (10yrs 11mths)
Position: XXXXXX
Employer: XXXXXXXXX
Country: INDIA

---------------------------------------------------------------------

On one hand he has written that my experience is counted from Jul 2008 and on the other hand he has mentioned that experience is 10 years and 11 months.

My doubts:

1. Which one is correct? While filing my application with DIAC what will be counted - experience of 10 years and 11 months OR experience of just 5 years after Jul 2008 ... I am confused. 

2. ACS skill assessment letter does not mention anything about my degree in Mechanical Engineering ( seems obivious as the degree is not in the ICT field). Which aassessing authority can help me now?

Kindly help me with above queries. Thank you !


----------



## SaiDaivik

All,

I got my ACS assessments done today. It is positive.

My total exp :

India - May04-July07
Australia - July 07-June 12
India - Julu 12 - till date.

I have submitted employee referrals only from July 07 work but submitted joining letter from my company given 2004.

ACS considered my work experience from 2007 and deducted exp till July 2009. which left me only 2 yrs and 11 months of AUstralian exp only, which gives me 5 points for PR.

Can i ask them to consider my exp from 2004 ( i got my stat decl from one of colleague)? WIll they consider or do i need to go with fresh application?


----------



## anujmalhotra262

chdboy said:


> I am also in the similar situation as Anuj, seek your advise on my case too:
> 
> I am a Graduate Mechanical Engineer from India and having 10 years and 11 months of ICT experience with an Indian IT company. I got my ACS skills assessment done for "261112-System Analyst" and they have completed my skills evaluation .
> 
> Now my ACS assessment mentions this:
> 
> -------------------------------------
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the
> ANZSCO Code.
> The following employment after July 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
> level and relevant to 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Dates: 07/02 - 06/13 (10yrs 11mths)
> Position: XXXXXX
> Employer: XXXXXXXXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> On one hand he has written that my experience is counted from Jul 2008 and on the other hand he has mentioned that experience is 10 years and 11 months.
> 
> My doubts:
> 
> 1. Which one is correct? While filing my application with DIAC what will be counted - experience of 10 years and 11 months OR experience of just 5 years after Jul 2008 ... I am confused.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. ACS skill assessment letter does not mention anything about my degree in Mechanical Engineering ( seems obvious as the degree is not in the ICT field). Which assessing authority can help me now?
> 
> Kindly help me with above queries. Thank you !


You should go with 5 Yrs experience as exp after 2008 is relevant.. Reason they have mentioned your complete experience is because they print the total exp which you entered on their website while filling the ACS form.. 

I dont think there is any doubt in it as it is a known fact that, ACS deducts 2 to 6 yrs of experience based on certain criteria... 

Hope it helps!


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Today I got my IELTS results :
L9, R7, S7 & W6.5 : Overall 7.5
For 190 subclass visa for Victoria, do we need 7 in each band or overall score over 7 ? Can someone please clarify ?
If score is taken for individual band, I guess i have to sit IELTS again.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Ratnesh unfortunately you need 7 in each. However there is a possibilityif you send this for revaluation. For writingsometimes there is a scope. But iI would not pin all my hopes on it.I'd recommend you sit for another test and submit revaluation too.


----------



## Goin2Oz

Can someone please suggest? 

My wife worked for 3 months in a small IT company before joining a MNC. While calculating total experience will ACS consider experience of 3 months in a company? 

Is there any minimum exp (in months) criteria ?

Thanks


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Ratnesh unfortunately you need 7 in each. However there is a possibilityif you send this for revaluation. For writingsometimes there is a scope. But iI would not pin all my hopes on it.I'd recommend you sit for another test and submit revaluation too.


Thanks koolsmartbuddy. I guess I will give IELTS again.


----------



## anujmalhotra262

0z_dream said:


> yes, give for rev and also apply for it, i m sure ull get .5 extra for writing, dont think abt waste of money



For me reval didnt work in writing in which I had 6.5 but they increased my score in speaking in which I already had 7.. you can give a shot.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

anujmalhotra262 said:


> For me reval didnt work in writing in which I had 6.5 but they increased my score in speaking in which I already had 7.. you can give a shot.


Hey Anuj you said you got a change in speaking. Had you applied for Reval in that particular module? My understanding is that we need to apply separately for each module.


----------



## anujmalhotra262

You need to pay once but you can get all modules evaluated.. You need to circle the module for which you need to get the reval done.. Increase in a single module entitles you for a refund.


----------



## Fantastic

Dear all,
I am planning for ACS assessment, i have read through all the forums but still i want to re-confirm the procedure.

Following documents to be scanned.
1. Degree certificate + transcripts
2. all Experience and reliving letters
3. All offer letters
4. Pass port
5. Present employer serving certificate
6. Statuary statement from all my previous company colleges on a plain A4 paper and Notary has to be done for the statements.
7. Present company Salary slips, hike letters etc.

Now, i have to scan all the copies and upload+ upload the Notary copies of the same documents Which has the stamp "True copy"

The same has to be couriered to Sydney address.

I am applying for System analyst category, let me know if I am missing any of the items.

I have around 9 yrs of experience and the designations held are Telecom engineer,BSS engineer, Quality Engineer,Senior Project Engineer & currently Sr.System analyst

How many points I might expect from ACS W.r.t my experience.

Thank you all once again.


----------



## Sai2Aus

jbhasker9 said:


> Dear all,
> I am planning for ACS assessment, i have read through all the forums but still i want to re-confirm the procedure.
> 
> Following documents to be scanned.
> 1. Degree certificate + transcripts
> 2. all Experience and reliving letters
> 3. All offer letters
> 4. Pass port
> 5. Present employer serving certificate
> 6. Statuary statement from all my previous company colleges on a plain A4 paper and Notary has to be done for the statements.
> 7. Present company Salary slips, hike letters etc.
> 
> Now, i have to scan all the copies and upload+ upload the Notary copies of the same documents Which has the stamp "True copy"
> 
> The same has to be couriered to Sydney address.
> 
> I am applying for System analyst category, let me know if I am missing any of the items.
> 
> I have around 9 yrs of experience and the designations held are Telecom engineer,BSS engineer, Quality Engineer,Senior Project Engineer & currently Sr.System analyst
> 
> How many points I might expect from ACS W.r.t my experience.
> 
> Thank you all once again.


You dont need to upload your offer letters,relieving letters,salary slips,hike letters. 

Also you dont have to send any hard copy.. You need to fill in the application and upload the documents in pdf form and pay the fees.


----------



## coolblues

Hello all,

I worked in a Indian IT company from Sep2006 to Sep2010. In between i was in Australia from Sep2008-Sep2009(1 year)

I am planning to claim 5 points for my overseas experience

In that case, should i be submitting a separate experience letter for my overseas experience, though i was working for the same company?

My current employment letter from this company says i have from with that company from Sep2006 to Sep2010(4 years)

I thought just submitting the payslips and bank details for that 1 year would be enough at a later stage

Thanks all


----------



## anujmalhotra262

any acs results today???? its 90th day for me but no email as yet


----------



## Fantastic

Sai2Aus said:


> You dont need to upload your offer letters,relieving letters,salary slips,hike letters.
> 
> Also you dont have to send any hard copy.. You need to fill in the application and upload the documents in pdf form and pay the fees.


Dear Sai,

Thanks for the info, but i read some where that i need to upload the "True Copy" for ACS assessment, this information is not true?

Also please suggest me if the statuary declaration can be a print out of Roles and responsibilities held during my tenure in old organizations and the same has to be notarized?

how stringent is the ACS assessment?


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

anujmalhotra262 said:


> any acs results today???? its 90th day for me but no email as yet


My 94th day and no update


----------



## msiqueira9

jbhasker9 said:


> Dear Sai,
> 
> Thanks for the info, but i read some where that i need to upload the "True Copy" for ACS assessment, this information is not true?
> 
> Also please suggest me if the statuary declaration can be a print out of Roles and responsibilities held during my tenure in old organizations and the same has to be notarized?
> 
> how stringent is the ACS assessment?


I think you got confused, they say your documents should be "marked as true copy", so they know it is a recognized copy from some authority, you dont have to send a hard copy.


----------



## Fantastic

msiqueira9 said:


> I think you got confused, they say your documents should be "marked as true copy", so they know it is a recognized copy from some authority, you dont have to send a hard copy.


Thanks for the info msiquera9


----------



## saminda

I submitted on 13th June, it's been more than 12 weeks.. still waiting...!! They used to say processing time is 8 - 12 weeks, but now they mention it's approx 12 weeks in the top of the chart.


----------



## bc_ashu

**

I completed century today(100 days)... still no update...
:frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:


koolsmartbuddy said:


> My 94th day and no update


----------



## s.jasim

Hello everyone, 

I am planning to get my ACS assessment done and I have got a concern regarding my work experience. 
I have 4 years of full time experience but it so happened that I joined my present employer on 4th sep 2011 and my last official day of work with my previous employer was 20th sep 2011. (My annual vacation was due, so I applied for it after my resignation and mean while my new eemployer insisted me to join them early). So now my reliving letter states that my last day at work was 20th sep 2011 and the current experience letter says my start date is 4th sep 2011.

So I am wondering if this will cause any problem during my assessment or during the verification process? 


Thanks
Jasim


----------



## msiqueira9

Things are just getting worse.....
State Migration Plan - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

Suspended occupations on NSW State Migration Plan

Due to the current imposition of pro-rata occupation ceilings to certain occupation groups, announced by DIAC on 05 August 2013, NSW is currently not accepting applications in the following categories:

Other Engineering Professional - 2339
Software and Applications Programmers - 2613

Occupations that are 'SUSPENDED' cannot be accepted until further notice.


----------



## susmithaburra

That's really bad...... now the min points for the occupations also increased... I hope this is only for this round of results....   


Occupation ID	Description	Points Score	
2331	Chemical and Materials Engineers	75	
2334	Electronics Engineers	65	
2339	Other Engineering Professionals	75	
2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts	75	
2613	Software and Applications Programmers	65	
2633	Telecommunications Engineering Professionals	75	





msiqueira9 said:


> Things are just getting worse.....
> State Migration Plan - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW
> 
> Suspended occupations on NSW State Migration Plan
> 
> Due to the current imposition of pro-rata occupation ceilings to certain occupation groups, announced by DIAC on 05 August 2013, NSW is currently not accepting applications in the following categories:
> 
> Other Engineering Professional - 2339
> Software and Applications Programmers - 2613
> 
> Occupations that are 'SUSPENDED' cannot be accepted until further notice.


----------



## anujmalhotra262

I have not receive ACS as yet and its been 91 days now.. Do I need to send an email to ACS for it? I understand there are people with >91 days still waiting but whats the alternative?


----------



## jayptl

it seems that people applying ACS now decreased due to ACS rules effect.


----------



## Sai2Aus

anujmalhotra262 said:


> I have not receive ACS as yet and its been 91 days now.. Do I need to send an email to ACS for it? I understand there are people with >91 days still waiting but whats the alternative?


I would request you to wait and dont mail them as they have clearly stated that it will delay the process even more..

https://www.acs.org.au/migration-skills-assessment


----------



## Sai2Aus

jbhasker9 said:


> Dear Sai,
> 
> Thanks for the info, but i read some where that i need to upload the "True Copy" for ACS assessment, this information is not true?
> 
> Also please suggest me if the statuary declaration can be a print out of Roles and responsibilities held during my tenure in old organizations and the same has to be notarized?
> 
> how stringent is the ACS assessment?


Bhasker9, 

You need to get all the documents notarized, scan them and upload. 

SD should include all the roles and responsibilities on a Stamp paper. For every company you worked a SD or a reference letter in company letterhead has to be submitted.

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf


----------



## bdtomas

Can any one tell me plz.

with Bachelor of Business Administration and master of information System (OZ) how many year of Exp ACS will deduct.


----------



## s.jasim

s.jasim said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am planning to get my ACS assessment done and I have got a concern regarding my work experience.
> I have 4 years of full time experience but it so happened that I joined my present employer on 4th sep 2011 and my last official day of work with my previous employer was 20th sep 2011. (My annual vacation was due, so I applied for it after my resignation and mean while my new eemployer insisted me to join them early). So now my reliving letter states that my last day at work was 20th sep 2011 and the current experience letter says my start date is 4th sep 2011.
> 
> So I am wondering if this will cause any problem during my assessment or during the verification process?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Jasim


Anyone with some advise?


----------



## t123456

*ACS Assessment*

Hello,

I have got a similar assessment result from ACS and totally confused. Could you tell me how hum points have you been able to finally claim for 
- Education 
- Employment

This would help me log a proper reply with ACS.

Cheers




depende said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I received my ACS result today but can’t make any sense out of it. Can someone explain looking at the result If i can claim any points for my work exp.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> The following employment after December 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates:08/04 - 07/06 (1yrs 11mths)
> Position: Coordinator Order Management
> Employer:XXXXXX
> Country: Switzerland
> 
> Dates:07/06 - 11/08 (2yrs 4mths)
> Position:UAT Coordinator
> Employer:XXXXXX
> Country: Switzerland
> 
> Dates:12/08 - 10/10 (1yrs 10mths)
> Position: Programme Manager
> Employer:XXXXX
> Country: Switzerland
> 
> Dates:11/10 - 06/11 (0yrs 7mths)
> Position: Project Leader
> Employer:XXXXX
> Country: Switzerland
> 
> Dates:08/11 - 12/12 (1yrs 4mths)
> Position: Project Leader
> Employer:XXXXX
> Country: Switzerland
> 
> The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.
> 
> Dates:05/03 - 08/04 (0yrs 0mths)
> Position: Advisor Technical Helpdesk
> Employer:XXXXX
> Country: Switzerland
> 
> =============================================
> Also the most confusing thing is that they say " employment after December 2012 is considered" which is in the middle of an employment. How is that possible?
> 
> Thanks guys!!!


----------



## SaiDaivik

Submitted for re-assessment with additional documentation on 11th Sept and got the revised letter today. I have got the additional 5 points for my exp which iam looking for.

Submitted the EOI now.


----------



## Goin2Oz

jimjimmer said:


> Thanks again - will wait and see. With a bit (well, alot) of luck it'll be 5 days for me too! Its moved to stage 4 in 4 hours so just maybe...


Hi jimjimmer,

Have you received your ACS review result?


----------



## Vincentluf

Goin2Oz said:


> Hi jimjimmer,
> 
> Have you received your ACS review result?


Hi, I know he got it


----------



## msiqueira9

SaiDaivik, why did you have to re-assess your application?
What was the case?



SaiDaivik said:


> Submitted for re-assessment with additional documentation on 11th Sept and got the revised letter today. I have got the additional 5 points for my exp which iam looking for.
> 
> Submitted the EOI now.


----------



## SaiDaivik

msiqueira9 said:


> SaiDaivik, why did you have to re-assess your application?
> What was the case?


I haven't submitted Stat decl for my first 3 yrs of exp. ACS deducted my first two years of exp ( as expected) and evaluated the remaining.

This brought me only 5 points for Work exp. Ppl here suggested me to go for re-assessment with supported documents. I have done that andi got my 10 points for work exp.


----------



## sounddonor

Guys ,

I got results Just Now ,

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the 
ANZSCO Code. 
Your qualification has been assessed as follows: 
Your Bachelor of Science (Management Information Systems) from National University of 
Ireland completed April 2010 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree 
with a major in computing 
The following employment after June 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled 
level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. 
Dates: 06/10 - 12/12 (2yrs 6mths) 
Position: Software Engineer 
Employer: ** 
Country: SRI LANKA 
Dates: 01/13 - 06/13 (0yrs 5mths) 
Position: Software Engineer 
Employer: **
Country: SRI LANKA 
Please note that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship reserves the right to undertake further
investigation regarding your skilled employment experience. 
While the ACS is authorised to assess ICT skills assessments, the final decision in awarding points 
remains with the Department of Immigration and Citizenship. 
This assessment is based upon the documents provided. By issuing this letter or otherwise, the ACS 
makes no representation regarding

has reduced 2 years


----------



## anujmalhotra262

sanjeewa said:


> Guys ,
> 
> I got results Just Now ,
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the
> ANZSCO Code.
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Science (Management Information Systems) from National University of
> Ireland completed April 2010 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree
> with a major in computing
> The following employment after June 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
> level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Dates: 06/10 - 12/12 (2yrs 6mths)
> Position: Software Engineer
> Employer: **
> Country: SRI LANKA
> Dates: 01/13 - 06/13 (0yrs 5mths)
> Position: Software Engineer
> Employer: **
> Country: SRI LANKA
> Please note that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship reserves the right to undertake further
> investigation regarding your skilled employment experience.
> While the ACS is authorised to assess ICT skills assessments, the final decision in awarding points
> remains with the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.
> This assessment is based upon the documents provided. By issuing this letter or otherwise, the ACS
> makes no representation regarding
> 
> has reduced 2 years


Congrats man!!.. All the best for EOI and further process... Applying for 189 or 190?


----------



## bc_ashu

lucky you...congrats....for me the wait continues....


sanjeewa said:


> Guys ,
> 
> I got results Just Now ,
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the
> ANZSCO Code.
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Science (Management Information Systems) from National University of
> Ireland completed April 2010 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree
> with a major in computing
> The following employment after June 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
> level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Dates: 06/10 - 12/12 (2yrs 6mths)
> Position: Software Engineer
> Employer: **
> Country: SRI LANKA
> Dates: 01/13 - 06/13 (0yrs 5mths)
> Position: Software Engineer
> Employer: **
> Country: SRI LANKA
> Please note that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship reserves the right to undertake further
> investigation regarding your skilled employment experience.
> While the ACS is authorised to assess ICT skills assessments, the final decision in awarding points
> remains with the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.
> This assessment is based upon the documents provided. By issuing this letter or otherwise, the ACS
> makes no representation regarding
> 
> has reduced 2 years


----------



## Goin2Oz

Thanks Vincent,

I am also planning to apply for review. I will submit supporting documents for initial 3 months of my career which I did not claim. I worked for a small company for 3 months before joining my current employer. Do you think ACS will add these 3 months and reassess my deeming date as previous deeming date - 3 months?

Thanks


----------



## Vincentluf

Goin2Oz said:


> Thanks Vincent,
> 
> I am also planning to apply for review. I will submit supporting documents for initial 3 months of my career which I did not claim. I worked for a small company for 3 months before joining my current employer. Do you think ACS will add these 3 months and reassess my deeming date as previous deeming date - 3 months?
> 
> Thanks


Were these 3months before of after your most recent qualification?


----------



## Goin2Oz

These 3 months were after my qualification in jun 2006. 

Jul 2006 - Sep 2006 -> not claimed as of now
Oct 2006 - present -> claimed

Deeming date - After Sep 2006

Hoping to get deeming date as - After Jun 2006

Any views/suggestions please?


----------



## Vincentluf

Goin2Oz said:


> These 3 months were after my qualification in jun 2006.
> 
> Jul 2006 - Sep 2006 -> not claimed as of now
> Oct 2006 - present -> claimed
> 
> Deeming date - After Sep 2006
> 
> Hoping to get deeming date as - After Jun 2006
> 
> Any views/suggestions please?


Yes If during these 3months the JD is closely related to the nominated occupation ACS will change the deeming date -3months. Good Luck!


----------



## Goin2Oz

Thanks Vincent, JD is similar to my occupation code.

Hoping to get positive review.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

bc_ashu said:


> lucky you...congrats....for me the wait continues....


Ashu me too


----------



## jhp

Hi guys

I just submitted my assessment for 261313 with 8+ years of exp today.now waiting begins.hipe cap remains open till my result.


----------



## sounddonor

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Congrats man!!.. All the best for EOI and further process... Applying for 189 or 190?


thanks guys , i am going to apply 489 VIC Family SP EOI soon 

Gud luck !


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

jhp said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I just submitted my assessment for 261313 with 8+ years of exp today.now waiting begins.hipe cap remains open till my result.


All the best jhp. Welcome to the waiting club


----------



## jhp

ratnesh.nagori said:


> All the best jhp. Welcome to the waiting club


Thanks ratnesh


----------



## msiqueira9

Cant believe it, I was so close....

State Migration Plan - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

Notice
190 visa update - Applications under the Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa in certain occupational categories

On 05 August 2013 the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) advised that invitations for certain occupational groups in the points-tested migration program will be issued on a pro-rata basis over the 2013/14 program year.

Occupations on the NSW State Migration Plan that are impacted by this policy change include:

Other Engineering Professional - 2339
Software and Applications Programmers - 2613

The effect of this policy change limits the number of people that NSW can nominate in these occupations in 2013/14. As a result, NSW suspended these occupational categories on 06 August 2013.


----------



## unoven_11

Moved to stage 04 today. Very slow processing.The waiting game has begun.


----------



## mjamal14

sanjeewa said:


> thanks guys , i am going to apply 489 VIC Family SP EOI soon
> 
> Gud luck !


With 65 points right ? Please keep me updated on your progress.


----------



## mjamal14

Applied on 21st august


----------



## bemark

today my application status changed to "In Progress"........:fingerscrossed:

i applied on June 17 under 263111


----------



## Sai2Aus

bemark said:


> today my application status changed to "In Progress"........:fingerscrossed:
> 
> i applied on June 17 under 263111


Congrats.. On Monday you would get your result..


----------



## arnav007

13th June and no updates so far 

:hurt:


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

arnav007 said:


> 13th June and no updates so far
> 
> :hurt:


Arnav 7th June and no results so relax


----------



## arnav007

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Arnav 7th June and no results so relax


----------



## krish82

Hi,
Anyone received ACS membership package with ACS skill assessmnt result.. it mentioned with skill progress and offers on home loan and restuarant...


----------



## Goin2Oz

Just submitted my review application. I received a new reference number. 
Would ref no and date be changed on result letter after review?


----------



## Apple4s

Hi 
MY ACS results ..Hope it helps someone whom are waiting 


Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Technology from Mahatma Gandhi University completed June 2006 has been
assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
The following employment after December 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 12/06 - 10/09 (2yrs 10mths)
Position: xxxxx
Employer: xxxxx
Country: INDIA
Dates: 10/09 - 05/10 (0yrs 7mths)
Position: xxxxx
Employer: xxxxx
Country: INDIA
Dates: 05/10 - 05/13 (3yrs 0mths)
Position: xxxxx
Employer: xxxxx
Country: AUSTRALIA

ACS Applied: 28-May-13; ACS Results: 27-Aug 2013 |IELTS: 30-June-2013 L:7,R-7.5,W-7.5,S-7|EOI 28-Aug 2013 (60 Points)
VIC SS: Applied on 4th Oct and Waiting


----------



## anujmalhotra262

arnav007 said:


> 13th June and no updates so far
> 
> :hurt:


You will get it within a day or so... Don't worry


----------



## anujmalhotra262

anujmalhotra262 said:


> You will get it within a day or so... Don't worry


For which code you are getting assessment done and for which sub class you will be applying for in EOI?


----------



## 2013

95 days, and waiting.. 

263111


----------



## anujmalhotra262

2013 said:


> 95 days, and waiting..
> 
> 263111


You should get it by Tuesday for sure.. All the best!


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Did anyone ever prepared Salutary Declaration for ACS assessment from their ex-bosses ?


----------



## bemark

krish82 said:


> Hi,
> Anyone received ACS membership package with ACS skill assessmnt result.. it mentioned with skill progress and offers on home loan and restuarant...


yeah i received that too. it states that members get discounts from restaurants to home loans from the ACS Ambassador Reward Card.


----------



## 2013

anujmalhotra262 said:


> You should get it by Tuesday for sure.. All the best!


Yeah..hope so...!!!

But the status has still not changed to "In Progress" 

I doubt..


----------



## 2013

Just checked again, its "In Progress" 

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## anujmalhotra262

King_of_the_ring said:


> Did anyone ever prepared Salutary Declaration for ACS assessment from their ex-bosses ?


I approached my Ex boss and was redirected to HR of the company. Company sent a template in which they wanted the poin ts to be listed.. Sent the final version of the document to my ex boss, who approved it and sent it to HR for stamp and signature.. 

Hope it helps!


----------



## anujmalhotra262

2013 said:


> Just checked again, its "In Progress"
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


It should be in ur inbox tomm.. Its already afternoon there in Aus.. So you cant expect that today,.. May be early morning tomm.. 

All the best!! have patience..


----------



## 2013

anujmalhotra262 said:


> It should be in ur inbox tomm.. Its already afternoon there in Aus.. So you cant expect that today,.. May be early morning tomm..
> 
> All the best!! have patience..


Yep.. Hope so.. :fingerscrossed:

Thanks.


----------



## Sai2Aus

Apple4s said:


> Hi
> MY ACS results ..Hope it helps someone whom are waiting
> 
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Technology from Mahatma Gandhi University completed June 2006 has been
> assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> The following employment after December 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Dates: 12/06 - 10/09 (2yrs 10mths)
> Position: xxxxx
> Employer: xxxxx
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 10/09 - 05/10 (0yrs 7mths)
> Position: xxxxx
> Employer: xxxxx
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 05/10 - 05/13 (3yrs 0mths)
> Position: xxxxx
> Employer: xxxxx
> Country: AUSTRALIA
> 
> ACS Applied: 28-May-13; ACS Results: 27-Aug 2013 |IELTS: 30-June-2013 L:7,R-7.5,W-7.5,S-7|EOI 28-Aug 2013 (60 Points)
> VIC SS: Applied on 4th Oct and Waiting


Hi,

Your signature says Vic ss applied oct.. is it right? plz update your Vic SS outcome..


----------



## bemark

Sai2Aus said:


> Congrats.. On Monday you would get your result..


thanx Sai2Aus....like you said earlier, i have received my results this morning. As expected they deducted my first 2 years of work experience


----------



## anujmalhotra262

bemark said:


> thanx Sai2Aus....like you said earlier, i have received my results this morning. As expected they deducted my first 2 years of work experience


Congrats!! Please update the excel!
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc#gid=0


----------



## Sai2Aus

bemark said:


> thanx Sai2Aus....like you said earlier, i have received my results this morning. As expected they deducted my first 2 years of work experience


Congrats bemark.. Plz update the sheet as well as your signature.. Good luck for the next steps..


----------



## dchiniwal

Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 
13 June 2013.

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the
ANZSCO Code.
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:

Your Bachelor of Engineering in Computer Science Engineering from ABC University completed July 2004 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a 
major in computing

The following employment after October 2006 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately 
skilled level and relevant to 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 10/04 - 07/07 (2yrs 9mths) 
Position: ABC
Employer: XXXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 08/07 - 05/13 (5yrs 9mths) 
Position: XYZ 
Employer: YYYYYYY

Country: INDIA
Please note that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship reserves the right to undertake 
furtherinvestigation regarding your skilled employment experience.

While the ACS is authorised to assess ICT skills assessments, the final decision in awarding points
remains with the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.

IELTS: Avg 7.5
EOI: 16/09/2013

guess they have hiked the fees effective 1, Sept- 2013 (http://www.immi.gov.au/fees-charges/_pdf/visa-pricing-table.pdf)


----------



## farrow

I submitted my application on 11 June, they requested additional documents and they confirmed receipt of this on 13 June, still waiting 

Though I would have had the results by now, applied for code 261312...

I've just checked the status now and its says "In progress", I can't remember if it always said that or if it changed to that today? Does it always say in progress?


----------



## 2013

farrow said:


> I submitted my application on 11 June, they requested additional documents and they confirmed receipt of this on 13 June, still waiting
> 
> Though I would have had the results by now, applied for code 261312...
> 
> I've just checked the status now and its says "In progress", I can't remember if it always said that or if it changed to that today? Does it always say in progress?


No, earlier the status is different. 

You can expect by tomorrow. Even my status changed today


----------



## farrow

I sure hope so!
All the best with your results!


----------



## 2013

farrow said:


> I sure hope so!
> All the best with your results!


Thanks and same to you.


----------



## conjoinme

*Congrats!*

Congrats SaiDaivik!

Did you get all of your experience accounted for post reassessment? What all did u submit for reassessment? Is there any fees?

Has anyone else got all the experience accounted for after reassessment? Please share exceptions as well!

Thanks



SaiDaivik said:


> I haven't submitted Stat decl for my first 3 yrs of exp. ACS deducted my first two years of exp ( as expected) and evaluated the remaining.
> 
> This brought me only 5 points for Work exp. Ppl here suggested me to go for re-assessment with supported documents. I have done that andi got my 10 points for work exp.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Congrats!! Please update the excel!
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc#gid=0


Hey Anuj did you get your assessment results? When?


----------



## anujmalhotra262

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Hey Anuj did you get your assessment results? When?



Got it on 13th Sep..
What about you?


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Not yet man running 98 days now. Anyone else whose waiting for 1st week applicstion


----------



## anujmalhotra262

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Not yet man running 98 days now. Anyone else whose waiting for 1st week applicstion


For which code you applied for?


----------



## misguided

Updated 

Shibu55 -- 17/07/2013
sevnik0202 -- 01/08/2013
howjay -- 02/08/2013
ratnesh.nagori -- 07/08/2013
Sai2Aus -- 12/08/2013
mjamal14 -- 21/08/2013
unoven_11 -- 27/08/2013
misguided -- 05/09/2013


----------



## yasin

bvrk said:


> Hi ,
> 
> thanks for your reply. One more question is,
> 
> I have 12yrs of exp in IT and my wife also has 8yrs exp in Testing.
> While gathering the previous companies exp.letters and others, I found that my previous companies were closed due to rescission. So in this situation, what I have to tell ACS. I think they may cross check the companies right ?
> 
> Please reply.


Same scenario here. I decided not to include those past 6+ years of work experience since my past companies are long time dissolved. Even past collegues are out of reach (by location or other reasons) and I got lost of employer contacts too. And there is no way to have Duties and Responsibilities to be included with my existing cert of employment of those past employers, so I decided not to include them with my ACS application. The only one left is my current employer .


----------



## yasin

Applied 10 Sept 2013

Application is now on Stage 4.


----------



## misguided

adding yasin to the list


Shibu55 -- 17/07/2013
sevnik0202 -- 01/08/2013
howjay -- 02/08/2013
ratnesh.nagori -- 07/08/2013
Sai2Aus -- 12/08/2013
mjamal14 -- 21/08/2013
unoven_11 -- 27/08/2013
misguided -- 05/09/2013
yasin -- 10/09/2013


----------



## 2013

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Not yet man running 98 days now. Anyone else whose waiting for 1st week applicstion


What the status? 

With accessor or in progress ?


----------



## 2013

Its taking 90+ days nowadays..


----------



## Sai2Aus

2013 said:


> Its taking 90+ days nowadays..


Yes. Before on the status page it would show 8-12 weeks. nowadays its approximately 12weeks.. 

Waiting really kills..


----------



## Shreyas

*Joined ACS waiting queue*

Hi folks .. I've applied on 10th Sep ..
It seems that the EOI will witness a Christmas vacation


----------



## misguided

updated 
2013 -- 13/06/2013
Shibu55 -- 17/07/2013
sevnik0202 -- 01/08/2013
howjay -- 02/08/2013
ratnesh.nagori -- 07/08/2013
Sai2Aus -- 12/08/2013
mjamal14 -- 21/08/2013
unoven_11 -- 27/08/2013
misguided -- 05/09/2013
yasin -- 10/09/2013
Shreyas -- 10/09/2013


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

With accessor since last 3 months


----------



## guri.d.chd

Can you please explain it more?

I have applied for ACS assesment on 18 July. How can this effect my application?

Thanks.

Guri



msiqueira9 said:


> Things are just getting worse.....
> State Migration Plan - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW
> 
> Suspended occupations on NSW State Migration Plan
> 
> Due to the current imposition of pro-rata occupation ceilings to certain occupation groups, announced by DIAC on 05 August 2013, NSW is currently not accepting applications in the following categories:
> 
> Other Engineering Professional - 2339
> Software and Applications Programmers - 2613
> 
> Occupations that are 'SUSPENDED' cannot be accepted until further notice.


----------



## About2013

guri.d.chd said:


> Can you please explain it more?
> 
> I have applied for ACS assesment on 18 July. How can this effect my application?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Guri


Did u hired some agent or what?


----------



## Sai2Aus

guri.d.chd said:


> Can you please explain it more?
> 
> I have applied for ACS assesment on 18 July. How can this effect my application?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Guri


This wont affect your ACS result. Applying for NSW SS is not possible.


----------



## guri.d.chd

Ohkk..

But can I apply under S189 if S190 is not possible for me? Does that mean that I have to get 65 points instead of 60 for SS?

Gurpreet



Sai2Aus said:


> This wont affect your ACS result. Applying for NSW SS is not possible.


----------



## Sai2Aus

guri.d.chd said:


> Ohkk..
> 
> But can I apply under S189 if S190 is not possible for me? Does that mean that I have to get 65 points instead of 60 for SS?
> 
> Gurpreet


If your occupation is in SOL then you can very well apply for it with 60points. But in the last EOI 2nd sept round for 2613 the points invited was 65. should wait and see 16th sept results to know whether 60point holders were invited..


----------



## guri.d.chd

okay..thanks for the guidance..Appreciate your help.



Sai2Aus said:


> If your occupation is in SOL then you can very well apply for it with 60points. But in the last EOI 2nd sept round for 2613 the points invited was 65. should wait and see 16th sept results to know whether 60point holders were invited..


----------



## anthoney

Apple4s said:


> Hi
> MY ACS results ..Hope it helps someone whom are waiting
> 
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Technology from Mahatma Gandhi University completed June 2006 has been
> assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> The following employment after December 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Dates: 12/06 - 10/09 (2yrs 10mths)
> Position: xxxxx
> Employer: xxxxx
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 10/09 - 05/10 (0yrs 7mths)
> Position: xxxxx
> Employer: xxxxx
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 05/10 - 05/13 (3yrs 0mths)
> Position: xxxxx
> Employer: xxxxx
> Country: AUSTRALIA
> 
> ACS Applied: 28-May-13; ACS Results: 27-Aug 2013 |IELTS: 30-June-2013 L:7,R-7.5,W-7.5,S-7|EOI 28-Aug 2013 (60 Points)
> VIC SS: Applied on 4th Oct and Waiting


Hi apple4s!
Just a quick question.. as per your skill assessment result, you would have 2 years 9 months of skilled employment experience. Did you claim 5 points for work experience ?

Please reply.. I am in the same boat..

Thanks in advance


----------



## 2013

After how many days of "In progress" status update, can I receive my results?


----------



## pulikali

anthoney said:


> Hi apple4s!
> Just a quick question.. as per your skill assessment result, you would have 2 years 9 months of skilled employment experience. Did you claim 5 points for work experience ?
> 
> Please reply.. I am in the same boat..
> 
> Thanks in advance


Yes, he would have claimed 5 points for work exp. BUT that will not be for India Work Experience. 

It will be for 2.9 years of Australia work experience which falls under "Skilled employment in Australia - At least one but less than three years (of past 10 years)"


~~~


----------



## Sai2Aus

2013 said:


> After how many days of "In progress" status update, can I receive my results?


one or 2 days..


----------



## Sai2Aus

koolsmartbuddy said:


> With accessor since last 3 months


Any update? which code did you apply?


----------



## 2013

Sai2Aus said:


> one or 2 days..


My status changed yesterday morning (IST), may be i'll get it my tomorrow then. 
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## mjamal14

Im sorry , I meant 21st july


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

No change. Applied for business analyst 2631111


----------



## Sai2Aus

2013 said:


> My status changed yesterday morning (IST), may be i'll get it my tomorrow then.
> :fingerscrossed:


Good.. Congrats..


----------



## Sai2Aus

koolsmartbuddy said:


> No change. Applied for business analyst 2631111


 thats really sad


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Any thoughts what I can do except waiting.


----------



## Sai2Aus

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Any thoughts what I can do except waiting.


On the website it clearly says do not contact them as it exceeds 12weeks. So i dont know what you can do? 
Did you check in the sheet any recent ACS results for your code?


----------



## kamathseema1

Hi All,

I joined this forum a month ago and by going through all the posts and discussions, have filed ACS on 8th Sep. The current status of my application shows "Allocated".

I have uploaded all my documents but there is a concern. All my academic documents are in a different name as I went through a name change after marriage. So my professional documents and passport holds a different name. I have a court affidavit stating the name change but I did not upload it as there was no appropriate category for it. Will this delay my application processing?

Please advise if anybody else had the same issue.

Regards,
Seema


----------



## anujmalhotra262

kamathseema1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I joined this forum a month ago and by going through all the posts and discussions, have filed ACS on 8th Sep. The current status of my application shows "Allocated".
> 
> I have uploaded all my documents but there is a concern. All my academic documents are in a different name as I went through a name change after marriage. So my professional documents and passport holds a different name. I have a court affidavit stating the name change but I did not upload it as there was no appropriate category for it. Will this delay my application processing?
> 
> Please advise if anybody else had the same issue
> Regards,
> Seema


Should not be an issue.. ACS take the name mentioned in your application file/Passport and will access the degree and work exp as per the documents issued.. 
You should be good. All the best!


----------



## anujmalhotra262

*Hi*



kamathseema1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I joined this forum a month ago and by going through all the posts and discussions, have filed ACS on 8th Sep. The current status of my application shows "Allocated".
> 
> I have uploaded all my documents but there is a concern. All my academic documents are in a different name as I went through a name change after marriage. So my professional documents and passport holds a different name. I have a court affidavit stating the name change but I did not upload it as there was no appropriate category for it. Will this delay my application processing?
> 
> Please advise if anybody else had the same issue
> Regards,
> Seema


Should not be an issue.. ACS take the name mentioned in your application file/Passport and will access the degree and work exp as per the documents issued.. 
You should be good. All the best!


----------



## anthoney

Hi,
I submitted ACS skill assessment on 27-Jul, 2013. By this December end, I will have 5 years of experience. If ACS deducts 2 years from my experience as I have degree in ICT Major, I will have result with 2 years 7 months of skilled experience as on today.
I still work in the same company so can I just get a employer letter with latest experience(gaining 5 months) + ACS skill assessment result (2 years 7 months) and apply to EOI? OR
Do I need to submit Review Skill assessment again in December to re-access my experience to get result of 3 years experience (5 points awarded by DIAC)? 
It would be great if someone could help me.
Please advise.


----------



## misguided

mjamal14 said:


> Im sorry , I meant 21st july


Updated

2013 -- 13/06/2013
Shibu55 -- 17/07/2013
mjamal14 -- 21/07/2013
sevnik0202 -- 01/08/2013
howjay -- 02/08/2013
ratnesh.nagori -- 07/08/2013
Sai2Aus -- 12/08/2013
unoven_11 -- 27/08/2013
misguided -- 05/09/2013
yasin -- 10/09/2013
Shreyas -- 10/09/2013

If any one of you have received your assessment from ACS , do let us know.


----------



## Martyshka

Anyone here had their ACS done in less than 12 weeks?


----------



## 2013

Martyshka said:


> Anyone here had their ACS done in less than 12 weeks?


Never heard of anyone from last 3 months.


----------



## bemark

anthoney said:


> Hi,
> I submitted ACS skill assessment on 27-Jul, 2013. By this December end, I will have 5 years of experience. If ACS deducts 2 years from my experience as I have degree in ICT Major, I will have result with 2 years 7 months of skilled experience as on today.
> I still work in the same company so can I just get a employer letter with latest experience(gaining 5 months) + ACS skill assessment result (2 years 7 months) and apply to EOI? OR
> Do I need to submit Review Skill assessment again in December to re-access my experience to get result of 3 years experience (5 points awarded by DIAC)?
> It would be great if someone could help me.
> Please advise.


you can submit a review but its not really necessary if you can prove your 5months of employment in the form of payslips etc to DIAC. i'm sure you should get your 5 points. 

comments from seniors will be appreciated........


----------



## 2013

When is the ACS letter sent ? I'd read somewhere that people usually receive letters/e-mail late night (2-3AM) late night, and some during daytime. 
Can someone share recent experience? Is this something with reference to AUS time zone, as 2-3 AM will be early morning there. 

My application is in "In progress" and its 2nd day today. I was expecting it today.. but...


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

2013 where are you seeing the status as in progress . I am looking at the status and it tells me stage 4 with accessor. Am I looking at something incorrect.


----------



## bc_ashu

I am in the same boat...Stage 4(with accessor)...
As of today 105 days and still couting...:frusty::frusty::frusty:


koolsmartbuddy said:


> 2013 where are you seeing the status as in progress . I am looking at the status and it tells me stage 4 with accessor. Am I looking at something incorrect.


----------



## rooroo

someone removed the updates in google docs for applicants who received their ACS results this month. bad guy!


----------



## anujmalhotra262

2013 said:


> When is the ACS letter sent ? I'd read somewhere that people usually receive letters/e-mail late night (2-3AM) late night, and some during daytime.
> Can someone share recent experience? Is this something with reference to AUS time zone, as 2-3 AM will be early morning there.
> 
> My application is in "In progress" and its 2nd day today. I was expecting it today.. but...


I got my letter at 7 AM IST .. My wife got her letter at 8:14 AM IST


----------



## anujmalhotra262

bc_ashu said:


> I am in the same boat...Stage 4(with accessor)...
> As of today 105 days and still couting...:frusty::frusty::frusty:



For which code you applied for?
Drop an email to them, it should not take that long..


----------



## passi84

Hi Guys,

I submitted my ACS application on 4th Sep 2013. Can you guys confirm if the waiting will be for more than 12 weeks ?

Cheers !!


----------



## Shreyas

Hi passi84, 
Nobody can confirm that as everybody has the same Application Status Note written on ACS site - Application processing time is approximately 12 weeks.
Somewhere in this forum it was mentioned that earlier it used to be 8-12 weeks.

So, If it is going to take more than 12 week, then people from our batch i.e. mentioned in the list above will be the first people experiencing that.
Wait and watch is all we can do.!


----------



## anthoney

bemark said:


> you can submit a review but its not really necessary if you can prove your 5months of employment in the form of payslips etc to DIAC. i'm sure you should get your 5 points.
> 
> comments from seniors will be appreciated........


Many thanks bemark!


----------



## BlackBelt

Updated

2013 -- 13/06/2013
Shibu55 -- 17/07/2013
mjamal14 -- 21/07/2013
sevnik0202 -- 01/08/2013
howjay -- 02/08/2013
ratnesh.nagori -- 07/08/2013
Sai2Aus -- 12/08/2013
unoven_11 -- 27/08/2013
misguided -- 05/09/2013
BlackBelt -- 05/09/2013
yasin -- 10/09/2013
Shreyas -- 10/09/2013

I also highly recommend you to add your status at our spreadsheet... This certainly helps other people who applied for ACS assessment:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc#gid=0


----------



## misguided

passi84 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I submitted my ACS application on 4th Sep 2013. Can you guys confirm if the waiting will be for more than 12 weeks ?
> 
> Cheers !!


Updated 

2013 -- 13/06/2013
Shibu55 -- 17/07/2013
mjamal14 -- 21/07/2013
sevnik0202 -- 01/08/2013
howjay -- 02/08/2013
ratnesh.nagori -- 07/08/2013
Sai2Aus -- 12/08/2013
unoven_11 -- 27/08/2013
passi84 -- 04/09/2013
misguided -- 05/09/2013
BlackBelt -- 05/09/2013
yasin -- 10/09/2013
Shreyas -- 10/09/2013


----------



## mike_0707

status changed from with accessor to in progress.......applied on 17th June and with accessor on 18th june....


----------



## mom2aleesya

Hi everyone,

I just received my ACS assessment result yesterday that I submitted around 12 weeks ago.
The good news is they didn't deduct any years of my experience as they consider all my working experience as System Analyst which is quite surprise for me. I got 7 years and 9 months total experience until June 2013.

Cheers.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

mom2aleesya said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just received my ACS assessment result yesterday that I submitted around 12 weeks ago.
> The good news is they didn't deduct any years of my experience as they consider all my working experience as System Analyst which is quite surprise for me. I got 7 years and 9 months total experience until June 2013.
> 
> Cheers.


This is great news . Can you help me with some questions. Which code have you applies for and what date exactly. Also have you changed organization or been with a single organization all this time?


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

mike_0707 said:


> status changed from with accessor to in progress.......applied on 17th June and with accessor on 18th june....


Hey Mike where do you see this option of in progress. I see 5 stages and i m on stage 4. When you day it shows in progress where do you exactly see it.


----------



## upeander

mom2aleesya said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just received my ACS assessment result yesterday that I submitted around 12 weeks ago.
> The good news is they didn't deduct any years of my experience as they consider all my working experience as System Analyst which is quite surprise for me. I got 7 years and 9 months total experience until June 2013.
> 
> Cheers.


This is some news aah!.. Could you please tell us which code you have applied for and any other information you want to share so that we all could follow the same procedure. 

Thanks in advance... and all the best in further processing!! cheers!


----------



## Sai2Aus

mom2aleesya said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just received my ACS assessment result yesterday that I submitted around 12 weeks ago.
> The good news is they didn't deduct any years of my experience as they consider all my working experience as System Analyst which is quite surprise for me. I got 7 years and 9 months total experience until June 2013.
> 
> Cheers.


Really ?? This a great news..

Can you share your acs letter if you don't mind ? Which code and when did you apply ?


----------



## Chetu

mom2aleesya said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just received my ACS assessment result yesterday that I submitted around 12 weeks ago.
> The good news is they didn't deduct any years of my experience as they consider all my working experience as System Analyst which is quite surprise for me. I got 7 years and 9 months total experience until June 2013.
> 
> Cheers.


You mean to say there is no deeming date on your letter ?

Sent from my iPotato.


----------



## mike_0707

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Hey Mike where do you see this option of in progress. I see 5 stages and i m on stage 4. When you day it shows in progress where do you exactly see it.


 HI koolsmartbuddy it will be just below the Australia Map in the application status link with name status and highlighted with blue colour.


----------



## mike_0707

mom2aleesya said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just received my ACS assessment result yesterday that I submitted around 12 weeks ago.
> The good news is they didn't deduct any years of my experience as they consider all my working experience as System Analyst which is quite surprise for me. I got 7 years and 9 months total experience until June 2013.
> 
> Cheers.


Hi Congrats..... could you pls tell us whats ur batchelor degree....


----------



## 2013

Status : Case Finalized
Stage : 4

I have applied via consultant, and they have entered their mail ID during registration. 
Somehow, they are having Off today.

Can I check the final result online ie. years accessed etc?


----------



## bdtomas

mom2aleesya said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just received my ACS assessment result yesterday that I submitted around 12 weeks ago.
> The good news is they didn't deduct any years of my experience as they consider all my working experience as System Analyst which is quite surprise for me. I got 7 years and 9 months total experience until June 2013.
> 
> Cheers.


what is your academic qualifications..


----------



## saminda

hi, 

Even mine it's same, case finalized, but still in stage 4.

What does this mean ?

Did you speak with your agent ?






2013 said:


> Status : Case Finalized
> Stage : 4
> 
> I have applied via consultant, and they have entered their mail ID during registration.
> Somehow, they are having Off today.
> 
> Can I check the final result online ie. years accessed etc?


----------



## 2013

saminda said:


> hi,
> 
> Even mine it's same, case finalized, but still in stage 4.
> 
> What does this mean ?
> 
> Did you speak with your agent ?



Nopes, agent is having Off today. 
Can ask tomorrow. 

Did you get any mails?


----------



## 2013

Check this : 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...32725-acs-status-case-finalized-timeline.html


----------



## farrow

Got my results today 

One small problem though, the letter states that my work experience after July 2008 will be taken into consideration, but for my current employment they have only listed until June 2013(this was when i applied to ACS) which leaves me with 4 years and 11 months experience, but I am still currently employed, would i still be able to claim 5 years working experience in my EOI?

Also, with regards to EOI, under the work experience section, do i only list work experience after July 2008?

Thanks


----------



## 2013

farrow said:


> Got my results today
> 
> One small problem though, the letter states that my work experience after July 2008 will be taken into consideration, but for my current employment they have only listed until June 2013(this was when i applied to ACS) which leaves me with 4 years and 11 months experience, but I am still currently employed, would i still be able to claim 5 years working experience in my EOI?
> 
> Also, with regards to EOI, under the work experience section, do i only list work experience after July 2008?
> 
> Thanks


Congrats. 

What was you stage when u received the mail? Mine is stage 4 and case finalized. It shud have been stage 5 now..


----------



## saminda

I also applied through an agent.

I spoke with the agent, she said she had received an email also said she'll forward it to me. Waiting fir her email..



2013 said:


> Nopes, agent is having Off today.
> Can ask tomorrow.
> 
> Did you get any mails?


----------



## 2013

saminda said:


> I also applied through an agent.
> 
> I spoke with the agent, she said she had received an email also said she'll forward it to me. Waiting fir her email..


Oh great

Congrats.. 

I have to wait till tomorrow for any update on my status. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## farrow

farrow said:


> Got my results today
> 
> One small problem though, the letter states that my work experience after July 2008 will be taken into consideration, but for my current employment they have only listed until June 2013(this was when i applied to ACS) which leaves me with 4 years and 11 months experience, but I am still currently employed, would i still be able to claim 5 years working experience in my EOI?
> 
> Also, with regards to EOI, under the work experience section, do i only list work experience after July 2008?
> 
> Thanks


Can anyone help with my question?


----------



## farrow

2013 said:


> Congrats.
> 
> What was you stage when u received the mail? Mine is stage 4 and case finalized. It shud have been stage 5 now..


Same, stage 4 and case finalized...


----------



## 2013

farrow said:


> Same, stage 4 and case finalized...


Great. 

Then even I'll get my letter/mail tomorrow. 

How many years of deduction and code?


----------



## mike_0707

farrow said:


> Can anyone help with my question?



Hi farrow u can claim ur 5 yrs experience by providing the payslips,form 16 or bankstatment as long as u r in same company.by the way is there any deduction in ur experience??


----------



## farrow

2013 said:


> Great.
> 
> Then even I'll get my letter/mail tomorrow.
> 
> How many years of deduction and code?


I submitted a Diploma so I got 5 years deducted, which leaves me with 5 years relevant experience but they have listed my current employment ending June 2013 which is incorrect as I am currently employed by my current company. If i use June 2013 then that will leave me with 4 years and 11 months...one month short of 5 years!!!


----------



## 2013

farrow said:


> I submitted a Diploma so I got 5 years deducted, which leaves me with 5 years relevant experience but they have listed my current employment ending June 2013 which is incorrect as I am currently employed by my current company. If i use June 2013 then that will leave me with 4 years and 11 months...one month short of 5 years!!!


Yeah, i think you can submit salary slips as a proof during EOI


----------



## rooroo

mom2aleesya said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just received my ACS assessment result yesterday that I submitted around 12 weeks ago.
> The good news is they didn't deduct any years of my experience as they consider all my working experience as System Analyst which is quite surprise for me. I got 7 years and 9 months total experience until June 2013.
> 
> Cheers.


Congrats! This is indeed a great news! I read from a british forum that systems analyst in some cases needs only the degree to be considered "skilled". I am also looking forward for my result anytime next week or the following week, hopefully with no deductions as my degree has a lot of system analysis subjects. 

This goes to show that my assumption before that a degree could be enough for ACS to considered you skilled. But this is not true for all. Well at least for this case, i got a high hope that they will consider all my working experiences as a systems analyst "skilled".


----------



## MubaZ

Hi ..

I am new to this forumn and i am planning to apply for ACS assessment by this month end(Oct)

I like to know the possiblity of getting EOI before celling close for 2013-2014.

My details :

ANZCOS Code : 261313 , Software engineer.
Education : Msc(information Technology)- ICT Relevent
Expereince : 9.11 Years ( ICT Relevent).
Age Limit - 30-32 ...

Any senior member can please tell me is it right time for applying for 189 sub class EOI?

Do i get my EOI atleast by Feb 2014??? (as Calculated ACS - 12 Weeks ,IELTS -12 Weeks)...


----------



## yasin

MubaZ said:


> Hi ..
> 
> I am new to this forumn and i am planning to apply for ACS assessment by this month end(Oct)
> 
> I like to know the possiblity of getting EOI before celling close for 2013-2014.
> 
> My details :
> 
> ANZCOS Code : 261313 , Software engineer.
> Education : Msc(information Technology)- ICT Relevent
> Expereince : 9.11 Years ( ICT Relevent).
> Age Limit - 30-32 ...
> 
> Any senior member can please tell me is it right time for applying for 189 sub class EOI?
> 
> Do i get my EOI atleast by Feb 2014??? (as Calculated ACS - 12 Weeks ,IELTS -12 Weeks)...


Hi mate. The thread is about ACS application in particular and it seems that your question is about EOI and 189 subclass. It would be better to post it to another existing thread with 189 subclass.

To answer your question, yes I think ACS results is within 8 to 12 weeks. EOI wont come from ACS. It is another authority where it requires submission of EOI. From that other thread, it seems that the results from EOI is between 2 weeks up to 150 days, depending on many factors. HTH


----------



## Sai2Aus

MubaZ said:


> Hi ..
> 
> I am new to this forumn and i am planning to apply for ACS assessment by this month end(Oct)
> 
> I like to know the possiblity of getting EOI before celling close for 2013-2014.
> 
> My details :
> 
> ANZCOS Code : 261313 , Software engineer.
> Education : Msc(information Technology)- ICT Relevent
> Expereince : 9.11 Years ( ICT Relevent).
> Age Limit - 30-32 ...
> 
> Any senior member can please tell me is it right time for applying for 189 sub class EOI?
> 
> Do i get my EOI atleast by Feb 2014??? (as Calculated ACS - 12 Weeks ,IELTS -12 Weeks)...


For 189 DIAC invites on pro rata basis. So higher your points higher and sooner the possibility. 

Yes Apply for ACS and before you get your result finish of your ielts also. So as soon as you gt your ACS letter you can immediately lodge EOI.


----------



## sunnyboi

Applied today, which is quite late, compared to what I had expected. Going through the spreadsheet, it was shocking to see more than 100 days for assessment, which is really sad! I hope we all get our assessments sooner than we think  During this period, how are you guys arming yourself? I finished my IELTS more than a month back


----------



## Simple99

saminda said:


> I also applied through an agent.
> 
> I spoke with the agent, she said she had received an email also said she'll forward it to me. Waiting fir her email..



Hi Saminda,

So how abt your status. Did you go with agent (AMC) ?

KIT....


----------



## Aren

I applied on 25 june, and yet received the result from assessor. Opened a case for them a week ago for the progress, but the case is not assigned to officer yet...

Will update the google doc soon, blackbelt.... no access in office. 

oh God...


----------



## Aren

IELTS results will be released between 14 days to 30 days... the hard part is the availability of test date and test venue in your location, my suggestion is that book your IELTS date first, then approach your boss for references letter.... submit ACS assessment, wait for ACS results while preparing for your IELTS study.... it should take around 4-5 months for all these to complete.


----------



## SNCJ

Anybody who applied on 19th June? Any progress? Mine is still at Stge 4 with Assessor.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

SNCJ said:


> Anybody who applied on 19th June? Any progress? Mine is still at Stge 4 with Assessor.


Mine is pending since 7th June


----------



## mike_0707

HI All,

Got ACS assessment result today deducted 4 yrs experience under 261313 occupation. so left with 2 years experience... so will end up with 45 points as my IELTS score is 6. Can any one tell me whethr i have any chances to take it forward.


----------



## Sai2Aus

mike_0707 said:


> HI All,
> 
> Got ACS assessment result today deducted 4 yrs experience under 261313 occupation. so left with 2 years experience... so will end up with 45 points as my IELTS score is 6. Can any one tell me whethr i have any chances to take it forward.


Rewrite Ielts to get 7 in all band and go for SS.. That will give you 60points.


----------



## Sai2Aus

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Mine is pending since 7th June


May be you can Wait till monday and if you dont get your result you can mail them. Just my thought. Final decision is yours..


----------



## rajfirst

mike_0707 said:


> HI All,
> 
> Got ACS assessment result today deducted 4 yrs experience under 261313 occupation. so left with 2 years experience... so will end up with 45 points as my IELTS score is 6. Can any one tell me whethr i have any chances to take it forward.


Hi Mike,


You need to take IELTS for 7 Band.
and
You can try for State Sponsorship (5 Points) or for Partner Skills (5 Points).

btw, what degree you have?


----------



## 2013

Got my results, 2 years deducted.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Sai2Aus said:


> May be you can Wait till monday and if you dont get your result you can mail them. Just my thought. Final decision is yours..


I wrote to them 2 days back but I haven't heard back from them.


----------



## ICTSystemTest

Guys,

I applied for ACS on 25th June, and I am expecting my result in next two weeks. Can anyone guide me if the ACS would consider my employment till 25th june or the end of september.


----------



## Sai2Aus

2013 said:


> Got my results, 2 years deducted.


Congarts.. What next? EOI or SS?


----------



## Sai2Aus

koolsmartbuddy said:


> I wrote to them 2 days back but I haven't heard back from them.


Oh..Then have no choice except waiting..


----------



## Sai2Aus

ICTSystemTest said:


> Guys,
> 
> I applied for ACS on 25th June, and I am expecting my result in next two weeks. Can anyone guide me if the ACS would consider my employment till 25th june or the end of september.


Till June 25th..


----------



## 2013

Sai2Aus said:


> Congarts.. What next? EOI or SS?


Victoria SS, waiting for IELTS scores now.


----------



## ameenfusion

Hi How long does it take for an application in ACS to move from stage 2 to Stage 3 or 4?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

ameenfusion said:


> Hi How long does it take for an application in ACS to move from stage 2 to Stage 3 or 4?


From 2 days to 2 weeks probably. For me it took 10 days.


----------



## ameenfusion

ratnesh.nagori said:


> From 2 days to 2 weeks probably. For me it took 10 days.


Thanks.When did you apply?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

ameenfusion said:


> Thanks.When did you apply?


August 7, 2013. Moved to Stage 4 on Aug 17.


----------



## mjamal14

2013 said:


> Victoria SS, waiting for IELTS scores now.


hi, how many years of exp were assessed for you ?


----------



## anujmalhotra262

mjamal14 said:


> hi, how many years of exp were assessed for you ?


Pls update Excel:



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc#gid=0


----------



## BlackBelt

ameenfusion said:


> Hi How long does it take for an application in ACS to move from stage 2 to Stage 3 or 4?


Mine took one day.


----------



## ameenfusion

BlackBelt said:


> Mine took one day.


Hi, Thanks for the info. Did you get your result?


----------



## coolit

Hi, why do they subtract 2 years of experience?


----------



## coolit

I and spouse applied last Sept 13 for ACS skills assessment. It's still on stage 2. iELTS exam has been scheduled too. Speaking exam done for spouse but might have a low score


----------



## rooroo

coolit said:


> Hi, why do they subtract 2 years of experience?


you can check summary of criteria in ACS website for the deduction. But there's some cases wherein they dont deduct, well it depends on some factors which only ACS knows.


----------



## rooroo

stop messing up the excel file  my application date was changed? don't know if others are still correct.


----------



## mike_0707

rajfirst said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> 
> You need to take IELTS for 7 Band.
> and
> You can try for State Sponsorship (5 Points) or for Partner Skills (5 Points).
> 
> btw, what degree you have?


Done Btech in ECE


----------



## Pooja Srivastava

Hi Guys!!!

Finally ,The D Day has arrived.....the GOLDEN email has reached to my mail box....I got my PR 189 grant today...I was one of the candidate with new ACS format with overall 60 points

Thanks to Almighty,family,friends,my MARA immigration consultant and most important ,the EXPAT forum.. to name few folks: tds2013, chetu, Monika, tobeaussie and many more...

Timelines are:
ACS result: 30th Apr, 2013
EOI: 6th May, 2013
Visa application: 25th June, 2013
CO assigned: 4th Sept, 2013
GRANT: 19th Sept, 2013 
Fly: yet to decide


----------



## msiqueira9

Congrats


----------



## ammu1983

Friends,
Good news...Pooja who is from Mechanical Engineering background and working in IT, had applied for 189 visa in June with new acs letter format. She claimed all the points for her experiences and today she got the grant.....Now again a good news to relax....
Regards
Ammu


----------



## misguided

ammu1983 said:


> Friends,
> Good news...Pooja who is from Mechanical Engineering background and working in IT, had applied for 189 visa in June with new acs letter format. She claimed all the points for her experiences and today she got the grant.....Now again a good news to relax....
> Regards
> Ammu


WHat is her ID? Also hopw many years were deducted of her experince by ACS. 

On a different note, just saw that my application is in stage -4.


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Someone is Playing with the ACS excel sheet.. People who are not well versed with Excel, please download the excel sheet and do the analysis, please dont filter, sort any column on the main sheet... Its a request.. 

I have restored the sheet with Yesterday's version.. Those who have updated the sheet recently. Please update it again as the changes might not be visible at present.


----------



## rps7654

congrats pooja


----------



## samysunny

rps7654 said:


> Hi,
> 
> In my second attemp, I didnt make it, this time speaking broke my heart
> L : 8.5 R: 7.5 w: 7.5 s:6.5
> 
> please tell me how to apply for re eval ?
> 
> I need original TRF, re eval form, but how to pay them...via check, cash n any other thing required ??


Hey when did u take the exam? is it BC or IDP?

BTW, here is the process for reval.
http://www.bces-india.com/result_re_check.html


----------



## Sai2Aus

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Pls update Excel:
> 
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc#gid=0


Im not able to type in the date in the format which everyone has typed. I have applied on 12-Aug-13. someone plz change to the right format dd-mm-yy.


----------



## Sai2Aus

Pooja Srivastava said:


> Hi Guys!!!
> 
> Finally ,The D Day has arrived.....the GOLDEN email has reached to my mail box....I got my PR 189 grant today...I was one of the candidate with new ACS format with overall 60 points
> 
> Thanks to Almighty,family,friends,my MARA immigration consultant and most important ,the EXPAT forum.. to name few folks: tds2013, chetu, Monika, tobeaussie and many more...
> 
> Timelines are:
> ACS result: 30th Apr, 2013
> EOI: 6th May, 2013
> Visa application: 25th June, 2013
> CO assigned: 4th Sept, 2013
> GRANT: 19th Sept, 2013
> Fly: yet to decide



Congrats Pooja..:cheer2:


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Sai2Aus said:


> Im not able to type in the date in the format which everyone has typed. I have applied on 12-Aug-13. someone plz change to the right format dd-mm-yy.



I didnt change any date format, I just restored the Excel sheet. 
and entered a Note at the top.. But I just saw, It is now displaying at the bottom.. 

Not sure whats the use of the note at the bottom of the sheet.


----------



## Sai2Aus

anujmalhotra262 said:


> I didnt change any date format, I just restored the Excel sheet.
> and entered a Note at the top.. But I just saw, It is now displaying at the bottom..
> 
> Not sure whats the use of the note at the bottom of the sheet.


I could change the format but yes the note appear at the bottom..


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Sai2Aus said:


> I could change the format but yes the note appear at the bottom..


I have freezed 1st 2 rows of the excel now and I hope no one alters the data or format any more... 

Note is on the top now and 1st 2 rows are free zed.. 
Hope it helps those who want to scroll down and see the data...


----------



## mail.the.mac

Hi,

My IELTS score is L=6.50, R=6.00, W=6.50, S=6.50 and Overall=6.50 Scores what are my chances in applying Work Permit Immigration VISA for Australia?

Thank,
Mac


----------



## anujmalhotra262

mail.the.mac said:


> Hi,
> 
> My IELTS score is L=6.50, R=6.00, W=6.50, S=6.50 and Overall=6.50 Scores what are my chances in applying Work Permit Immigration VISA for Australia?
> 
> Thank,
> Mac


If your total score is 60 and above , you can apply for 189 and if there is any requirement for your occupation code in State with Ielts 6.5 each overall and you score 60 and above apply for 190 and for that state..


----------



## SNCJ

Hi,

Got my assessment result:


The following employment after October 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately 

skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Dates: 10/04 - 06/13 (8yrs 8mths) 

Position: XXX

Employer: XXX

Country: INDIA

Does this mean they have deducted 4 years of experience and considered expereince from only October 2008?

Kindly help!


----------



## rajfirst

SNCJ said:


> Hi,
> 
> Got my assessment result:
> 
> 
> The following employment after October 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> 
> skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 10/04 - 06/13 (8yrs 8mths)
> 
> Position: XXX
> 
> Employer: XXX
> 
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Does this mean they have deducted 4 years of experience and considered expereince from only October 2008?
> 
> Kindly help!


Yes. You can use 8yrs 8 Months only for work experience points.

btw, what is your degree n specialization?


----------



## anujmalhotra262

SNCJ said:


> Hi,
> 
> Got my assessment result:
> 
> 
> The following employment after October 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> 
> skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 10/04 - 06/13 (8yrs 8mths)
> 
> Position: XXX
> 
> Employer: XXX
> 
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Does this mean they have deducted 4 years of experience and considered expereince from only October 2008?
> 
> Kindly help!


Yes... Is that the complete assessment result? what about ur education?

As per above, 4 Yrs has been deducted and From Nov till date of application of ACS, your work experience has been assessed..


Please update the excel.. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc#gid=0


----------



## SNCJ

BE in Instrumentation.

So I cannot claim poitns for 8 years of experience?


----------



## anujmalhotra262

SNCJ said:


> BE in Instrumentation.
> 
> So I cannot claim poitns for 8 years of experience?


Yes, you cannot claim for 8 yrs , you fall in 5-8 Yrs experience bracket which makes you score 10 points for work experience.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Anyone in the group whose submitted ACS in the first week of June and still awaiting results for. BA role.


----------



## ragavindia

I applied under sys admin on 19th june and got result today. 2yrs deducted.


----------



## ameenfusion

ragavindia said:


> I applied under sys admin on 19th june and got result today. 2yrs deducted.


Hi, Can you share what your qualifications are if you don't mind?


----------



## passi84

Hi , 

There was another guy in the list "2013" ..what happened to 2013??



misguided said:


> adding yasin to the list
> 
> 
> Shibu55 -- 17/07/2013
> sevnik0202 -- 01/08/2013
> howjay -- 02/08/2013
> ratnesh.nagori -- 07/08/2013
> Sai2Aus -- 12/08/2013
> mjamal14 -- 21/08/2013
> unoven_11 -- 27/08/2013
> misguided -- 05/09/2013
> yasin -- 10/09/2013


----------



## ragavindia

MSC I.T. and Bsc Comp sci with 6 yrs exp


----------



## ameenfusion

ragavindia said:


> MSC I.T. and Bsc Comp sci with 6 yrs exp


 Why did they deduct 2 years from your experience then?
IS your M.Sc Degree regarded as ICT major?


----------



## ragavindia

ameenfusion said:


> Why did they deduct 2 years from your experience then?
> IS your M.Sc Degree regarded as ICT major?


Yes it is regarded as ICT Major , 

Your Master of Science in Information Technology from University of Madras completed April 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.
Your Bachelor of Science in Computer Science from University of Madras completed April 2004 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
The following employment after July 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 262113 (Systems Administrator) of the ANZSCO Code.

Where as i have my experience starting from June 2007 , as per the new ACS rules, they deducted 2 years for for ICT Major and closely related occupation .


----------



## anujmalhotra262

ragavindia said:


> Yes it is regarded as ICT Major ,
> 
> Your Master of Science in Information Technology from University of Madras completed April 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.
> Your Bachelor of Science in Computer Science from University of Madras completed April 2004 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> The following employment after July 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
> level and relevant to 262113 (Systems Administrator) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Where as i have my experience starting from June 2007 , as per the new ACS rules, they deducted 2 years for for ICT Major and closely related occupati.rat



Congrats!!!... Applying for 189 or 190? whats the total score?


----------



## ragavindia

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Congrats!!!... Applying for 189 or 190? whats the total score?


Thanks a lott ..
applying for 190 , with 65 points including nsw ss .


----------



## MubaZ

Hi ..

I am planning to apply for ACS assessment -"Software Engineer " by next week (25 September 2013).
Here is my details.

Age - 25-32 - 10
Education - MSc(Information Techology) completed in 2003 and Bsc(Computer Science)-2001.
Expereince - 9.10 Years of IT expereince.

Company 1 (1.1 Years): Got SD from wrok colleague (india-Stamp Paper)
Company 2 (2 Years ) : Got SD from Work colleague (india -Stamp Paper)
Comapny 3 (6.11 Years - Still working ) : Got SD work colleague (UK - Affitvate)

IELTS - Yet to Take.


I like to know how many years of deduction will happen in my expereince (i hope its 2 Years).
If 2 years deducted than i will be getting 8 Years experince by November .

Here is my question , Can i go head and apply for ACS assessment without wating to complete by 8 years else i can wait until november so i can get 5 more points or i can do reassessment after i get my ACS assessment propobly by december end (12 weeks).

Please need expert advice.


----------



## passi84

Hey Guys,

Just curious to know if my exp is deducted then will it be 2 yrs or 4 yrs?

I have done B.Tech in ECE and have a total of 6.9 years of exp at the time of ACS application.

Please help me understand the logic behind this ...


----------



## anujmalhotra262

MubaZ said:


> Hi ..
> 
> I am planning to apply for ACS assessment -"Software Engineer " by next week (25 September 2013).
> Here is my details.
> 
> Age - 25-32 - 10
> Education - MSc(Information Techology) completed in 2003 and Bsc(Computer Science)-2001.
> Expereince - 9.10 Years of IT expereince.
> 
> Company 1 (1.1 Years): Got SD from wrok colleague (india-Stamp Paper)
> Company 2 (2 Years ) : Got SD from Work colleague (india -Stamp Paper)
> Comapny 3 (6.11 Years - Still working ) : Got SD work colleague (UK - Affitvate)
> 
> IELTS - Yet to Take.
> 
> 
> I like to know how many years of deduction will happen in my expereince (i hope its 2 Years).
> If 2 years deducted than i will be getting 8 Years experince by November .
> 
> Here is my question , Can i go head and apply for ACS assessment without wating to complete by 8 years else i can wait until november so i can get 5 more points or i can do reassessment after i get my ACS assessment propobly by december end (12 weeks).
> 
> Please need expert advice.


If your age is between 25-32, you get 30 points... 
You can go ahead and apply for ACS as ACS will give you assessment till date of application of ACS but, you can claim additional experience by showing pay slips and bonafide letter

Hope it answers ur question


----------



## MubaZ

anujmalhotra262 said:


> If your age is between 25-32, you get 30 points...
> You can go ahead and apply for ACS as ACS will give you assessment till date of application of ACS but, you can claim additional experience by showing pay slips and bonafide letter
> 
> Hope it answers ur question


Thanks Anuj, 

so i don't need to do re-assessment with ACS to claim addtional points?


----------



## anujmalhotra262

MubaZ said:


> Thanks Anuj,
> 
> so i don't need to do re-assessment with ACS to claim addtional points?


No, no need to go for reassessment in that case.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Anuj you seem to have resolution for everyone. Anything you can do for me. 7th June ACS submitted and its still atsstage 4. Sent a note to ACS but no response.


----------



## coolit

Pooja Srivastava said:


> Hi Guys!!!
> 
> Finally ,The D Day has arrived.....the GOLDEN email has reached to my mail box....I got my PR 189 grant today...I was one of the candidate with new ACS format with overall 60 points
> 
> Thanks to Almighty,family,friends,my MARA immigration consultant and most important ,the EXPAT forum.. to name few folks: tds2013, chetu, Monika, tobeaussie and many more...
> 
> Timelines are:
> ACS result: 30th Apr, 2013
> EOI: 6th May, 2013
> Visa application: 25th June, 2013
> CO assigned: 4th Sept, 2013
> GRANT: 19th Sept, 2013
> Fly: yet to decide


Congratulations! What skill are you under? Btw, how long is your 1st entry expiry date? We are well off here and still thinking if we're pushing through migration to AU.


----------



## coolit

rooroo said:


> you can check summary of criteria in ACS website for the deduction. But there's some cases wherein they dont deduct, well it depends on some factors which only ACS knows.


Thank you so much for your reply. How about when applying EOI? Do you exclude your 2 years deducted experience as assessed by ACS when you enlist work experience in eoi?


----------



## kpprakash

Hello All,

I am new to this form, i am not sure if this is right form for this question.

I am trying to apply for my ACS evaluation, i have 10 years exp in software development for embedded system and my wife has 8 years exp in software development for mainframes, the below are doubts i have 

[1] ACS or Engineers Australia [ Since embedded systems falls under electronics engineering ]
[2] If my wife becomes the primary applicant , do i get any benefit?
[3] None of reveling letter has my job roles and responsibilities, i guess this is common practice in India, how to deal with it?


----------



## yasin

passi84 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just curious to know if my exp is deducted then will it be 2 yrs or 4 yrs?
> 
> I have done B.Tech in ECE and have a total of 6.9 years of exp at the time of ACS application.
> 
> Please help me understand the logic behind this ...


Please do not hijack topic. This topic is about ACS application date submission and ACS results. 

Meanwhile, there is no global computation on how many years can be deducted to each. There is a gentle man from the list that has 13 years of experience and ACS deducted 12 years out of it.

So each is his own. There's another thread that covers most of 189 subvisa, join that list please.


----------



## anujmalhotra262

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Anuj you seem to have resolution for everyone. Anything you can do for me. 7th June ACS submitted and its still atsstage 4. Sent a note to ACS but no response.



hahahaha, thanks for the complement. 

Call them if it is possible.... 


All the best!!


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Lol you bet


----------



## mike_0707

HI Every one,

My wife has done her Btech in BioTechnology and has 3.4 yrs of experience as a researcher which is not relevant to her qualification(Bio Technology) and so not able to match the roles and responsibilities with any occupation in CSOL or SOL list. 

1) So if i Apply for assessment under VETASSESS will they assess and give suitable outcome with out considering experience( as if a fresher who applies with qualification and no experience ). If so I can make my wife as main Applicant and the equation will be as below

AGE-30
QUALIFICATION- 15
IELTS- 10 (for 7 in each band)
STATE SPONSOR-5
Total-60 points. 

2) I got my skills assessed under SOFTWARE ENGINEER and left with 1.8 yrs experience with IELTS 6 in each module. And the occupation is also in CSOL list so can the partner skills be considered? so that the total points will be 65... Experts please advice on both the issues.


----------



## Tans

MubaZ said:


> Thanks Anuj, so i don't need to do re-assessment with ACS to claim addtional points?


Re assessment is not req only if u r not changing your job, or on the same designation/role as you are in... If u r changing your job and if u want to claim points for 8 years completion, you need to get ur skills re-assessed... Hope it helps...


----------



## sukhjinder

I got assessment with 4 years 11months experiecence. now i see acs has removed 2 years of experience. so my experience is 3 years. can i claim 5 year experience


----------



## manubadboy

Hi.. I am afraid you cannot claim for 5 years if ACS has removed 2years of experience..:-(


----------



## sukhjinder

My Immigration agent told me that diac and Acs have different creteria for experience.


----------



## manubadboy

Hi Sukhjinder, from what I know in case of ACS they have the final authority as to how much ur experience would count.. In case of most assessing authorities DIAC has the final say as to how much experience would count but from what I have heard and know in cases of ACS they write it on ur assessment result and DIAC assesses based on that..


----------



## passi84

2013 said:


> Got my results, 2 years deducted.


Hi 2013,

what was ur total exp and what degree u have? does ur degree fall under ICT major?

Thanks.


----------



## reddytelecom478

Hi Friednds ,

I also applie don ACS , it s on SEP 18, (With ANZSCO 263111), now its showing Stage 2.


Please add in this list , let me know any body got ,, any progress on it..


BR////

Naga R Reddy..


----------



## magneto

Count me in as well..

ACS filed on 26th Aug, application is in 4th Stage.

I already gave my IELTS and below is the score:
L 8.5
R 7.5
W 6.5
S 7.5

I am giving it again on Oct 26. Need 7 in all modules, any suggestions will be appreciated.

And yes, ACS wil take 12+ weeks as per current trend.

Cheers!


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

magneto said:


> Count me in as well..
> 
> ACS filed on 26th Aug, application is in 4th Stage.
> 
> I already gave my IELTS and below is the score:
> L 8.5
> R 7.5
> W 6.5
> S 7.5
> 
> I am giving it again on Oct 26. Need 7 in all modules, any suggestions will be appreciated.
> 
> And yes, ACS wil take 12+ weeks as per current trend.
> 
> Cheers!


I am also in same boat as yours for IELTS. In first attempt, scored L9,R7,S7,W6.5.

.5 less in W and again giving IELTS on Oct 12. Shall we create separate thread to discuss preparations ?


----------



## magneto

Yes sure, that will be good 😊


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

magneto said:


> Yes sure, that will be good 😊


Check this :

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...633-ielts-prepartion-exam-oct-nov-2013-a.html


----------



## BlackBelt

I highly recommend all of you who are waiting for ACS result to fill out your details in the following spreadsheet:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc#gid=0


----------



## nyadav

*ACS assessment for IGNOU Degree*



subscriptions.im007 said:


> Some info which might be useful to others with similar profile....
> 
> My qualification - BA (Maths, Economics) 1994, MBA (Marketing) 1996
> Started my IT career with some courses (not even worth mentioning in ACS) - 2000
> Started MCA in 2001 distance education, along with my job
> Got MCA degree dated September 2004
> 
> Have been working in IT since then.
> 
> *Points to note:*
> ACS considered my distance education MCA equivalent to AQF Master Degree with a major in computing
> ACS did not deduct any experience after my degree date (September 2004) as I am assuming the 2 years they normally deduct, they took into account my experience prior to September 2004.
> 
> I am sure there might be quite a few others in similar situation as mine, they can get some relief from this.



Hi, 

I am new to this forum and looking for some information which would help me to assess my education qualification with ACS.

I have done my BIT from IGNOU (it's regular) in early 2004 and working since then in IT field. This course is not offered by IGNOU anymore. I got lateral entry to MCA after BIT which i completed in 2008 although it's part time. I have few questions with respect to ACS assessment:

1. Both BIT and MCA marksheet only give course code and not subject names. How to deal with this situation. Would ACS consider the degree without course names?
2. Since MCA was part time what are the chances of getting it evaluated again without the course names
3. What experience would be considered by ACS, from BIT onwards or MCA onwards.

Please share your thoughts.


----------



## BlackBelt

*THE TITLE OF THIS THREAD IS "ACS skills assessment processing time". YOU SHOULD OPEN YOUR OWN THREAD FOR QUESTIONS NOT RELATED TO THIS THEME.*


----------



## 2013

passi84 said:


> Hi 2013,
> 
> what was ur total exp and what degree u have? does ur degree fall under ICT major?
> 
> Thanks.


Total : 4.5
Degree : Btech (ECE)
Along with Btech, I had MCITP and MCTS.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

BC_Ashu where are you man....did you get your result?


----------



## kamathseema1

Hi, 

I submitted ACS application on 8th September, and my application status changed to "With Assessor" on 20th September. How long might it take to reach the final stage?


----------



## bc_ashu

Nah man...still waiting...don't know what to do now?
Did you get any response/acknowledgement to your query?
On which mail ID did you send the query?


koolsmartbuddy said:


> BC_Ashu where are you man....did you get your result?


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

bc_ashu said:


> Nah man...still waiting...don't know what to do now?
> Did you get any response/acknowledgement to your query?
> On which mail ID did you send the query?


The same that comes under the status on the website ACS.org something. No response yet.


----------



## bc_ashu

Did you send it to [email protected]?
Check https://www.acs.org.au/migration-skills-assessment/contact-us


koolsmartbuddy said:


> The same that comes under the status on the website ACS.org something. No response yet.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

bc_ashu said:


> Did you send it to [email protected]?
> Check https://www.acs.org.au/migration-skills-assessment/contact-us


Yes that's where I sent


----------



## ICTSystemTest

Hi Guys,

I applied for ACS assesment on 25th June'13, when can I expect ACS result?
Today is 90th Day?


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

ICTSystemTest said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I applied for ACS assesment on 25th June'13, when can I expect ACS result?
> Today is 90th Day?


Hey ICT I am well past my 100 days man. But you should expect it in a day or two. Everyone else hadbeen getting it in eexact three months.


----------



## Kavya9

Hi All,

I have total 10+years of experience. Applied for ACS in August and would get result by November end. I want to know if I take break of 1 year in my job now , will it effect EOI and VISA application process. Do I need to be working till I get VISA in my hand? Please suggest.


----------



## [rcf]

ICTSystemTest said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I applied for ACS assesment on 25th June'13, when can I expect ACS result?
> Today is 90th Day?


I applied on 20th June and still waiting.


----------



## bc_ashu

Hey man...any news from ACS?


koolsmartbuddy said:


> Yes that's where I sent


----------



## reddytelecom478

BlackBelt said:


> Hi, there is a spreadsheet available for all of us to post this information and therefore keep track of processing times. I highly suggest you all to add you info there:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc#gid=0


Hi @ BlackBelt,

Thank u mate.

BR///
Naga...


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

bc_ashu said:


> Hey man...any news from ACS?


No man you should hear it first. Send me a private message on your email Id. Let's talk there.


----------



## rpbharat

Hi All,

I have applied on 22nd June. Today morning the status changed from "With Assessor" to "In Progress".

When can I expect the final result?


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Result in 2-3 days.


----------



## bdtomas

Dear Seniors.

I am going to fill ACS next week. I have following documents ready:

1. Copy of all academic transcripts and certificates 
2. copy of Passport
3. Employment Reference Letter

Do i need any other document?? 
How long the certified copy is valid for?
Do I need to mentioned my salary in the employment reference letter? 

Please advice


----------



## anujmalhotra262

*Hi*



bdtomas said:


> Dear Seniors.
> 
> I am going to fill ACS next week. I have following documents ready:
> 
> 1. Copy of all academic transcripts and certificates
> ---- Certified scanned copies of Degree and Marksheets.
> 2. copy of Passport
> --- Certified scannec copy of Passport
> 3. Employment Reference Letter
> -- Reference letter or Stat declaration ( all certified and scanned)
> 
> Do i need any other document??
> How long the certified copy is valid for?
> Do I need to mentioned my salary in the employment reference letter?
> - No need..
> Please advice


See my comments above


----------



## bdtomas

anujmalhotra262 said:


> See my comments above



Thanks a lot....


----------



## ragavindia

My friend applied to ACS on June 20th , and got the report today for system administration , and deducted 4 years of experience, his MSC I.T. and experience was assessed as closely related with a major in computing , but still 4 years deducted .
The fun part is i too got the same degree and experience as him , ( we both are college friends and worked together as collegues ) and got my report last week with only 2 years deduction out of our 6.5 years total experience . He has raised trouble ticket with ACS asking for reassesment , lets see .

God hail ACS guys ..


----------



## conjoinme

*shocking!*

That's shocking to know! There should be some clear documentation out in public domain to check this. Sorry to say but not expected from a country like OZ as they have clear defined processes and policies for almost everything.

Lets hope someone over there notice it and clear the doubt!



ragavindia said:


> My friend applied to ACS on June 20th , and got the report today for system administration , and deducted 4 years of experience, his MSC I.T. and experience was assessed as closely related with a major in computing , but still 4 years deducted .
> The fun part is i too got the same degree and experience as him , ( we both are college friends and worked together as collegues ) and got my report last week with only 2 years deduction out of our 6.5 years total experience . He has raised trouble ticket with ACS asking for reassesment , lets see .
> 
> God hail ACS guys ..


----------



## thanthtooa

Hi all,

It was a good news .. that we got to know our results with ACS , ard 8 yrs experience out of which ard 7 yrs with ACS 263111. So, now we are preparing for IELTS band 7 in Nov .. So that we can go with 60 points under 189 subclass. What my next is after IELTS .. what documents need to be prepared ? Appreciate your suggestions and experience.

Good Luck !
Samantha


----------



## power988

i still have to wait another month before the ACS result released and this will be after my birthday which result lossing 5points. 

can i write an email to ACS and ask them to expedite due to this reason? I dont mind paying more for this service. Anyone have go thru this before?


----------



## Shreyas

power988 said:


> i still have to wait another month before the ACS result released and this will be after my birthday which result lossing 5points.
> 
> can i write an email to ACS and ask them to expedite due to this reason? I dont mind paying more for this service. Anyone have go thru this before?


ACS is just for skill assessment. It is the DIAC officer who will check for all these points, when you get Invite. 
Also, I'm not aware if you will turn 32 next month or not, but your 32nd year will be counted, if i'm not wrong. Somebody can throw more light on it. If that is the case, then you still have a chance of getting an invite in next year.


----------



## coolit

thanthtooa said:


> Hi all,
> 
> It was a good news .. that we got to know our results with ACS , ard 8 yrs experience out of which ard 7 yrs with ACS 263111. So, now we are preparing for IELTS band 7 in Nov .. So that we can go with 60 points under 189 subclass. What my next is after IELTS .. what documents need to be prepared ? Appreciate your suggestions and experience.
> 
> Good Luck !
> Samantha


For my IELTs, 
1. I downloaded the form online, then filled this out
2. You will also need 2 pcs recent passport sized photograph signed at the back
3. photocopy of a valid ID (ie. passport)
4. Schedule your exam and pay the amount

You need to check whether the IELTS testing center in your country accepts cash or credit card as payment.


----------



## rpbharat

Hi King of the Ring,

ACS requested for the additional document today after the status changed to "In Progress" and I have submitted that right away.

So, Now When can I expect the final result?


----------



## rpbharat

King_of_the_ring said:


> Result in 2-3 days.





rpbharat said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied on 22nd June. Today morning the status changed from "With Assessor" to "In Progress".
> 
> When can I expect the final result?


Hi King of the Ring,

ACS requested for the additional document today after the status changed to "In Progress" and I have submitted the requested document right away.

So, Now When can I expect the final result?


----------



## ameenfusion

rpbharat said:


> Hi King of the Ring,
> 
> ACS requested for the additional document today after the status changed to "In Progress" and I have submitted the requested document right away.
> 
> So, Now When can I expect the final result?


Hi, Can you share what additional documentation they have asked if you don't mind.


----------



## Sunlight11

ragavindia said:


> My friend applied to ACS on June 20th , and got the report today for system administration , and deducted 4 years of experience, his MSC I.T. and experience was assessed as closely related with a major in computing , but still 4 years deducted .
> The fun part is i too got the same degree and experience as him , ( we both are college friends and worked together as collegues ) and got my report last week with only 2 years deduction out of our 6.5 years total experience . He has raised trouble ticket with ACS asking for reassesment , lets see .
> 
> God hail ACS guys ..


Yeah this happened before as well, different assessing officer assessing the same case differently, cause for some of the grad courses, it is still not fixed EXACTLY Which one falls under WHICH category.


----------



## rpbharat

ameenfusion said:


> Hi, Can you share what additional documentation they have asked if you don't mind.


My Bachelors degree Transcript....


----------



## bc_ashu

sent you a PM with details...


koolsmartbuddy said:


> No man you should hear it first. Send me a private message on your email Id. Let's talk there.


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Dude they asked me my revised experience letter... they asked on 9th of sep I provided them on 23rd lets c what happened and I have applied for ACS on 5th June 2013.

I am hoping to get my results by the end of this week at MAX.


----------



## sunnyboi

Guys, quick question. On an average, how long will it take to move from "Allocated"(which is 2nd) to 3rd or 4th stage in ACS?


----------



## bobinv

sunnyboi said:


> Guys, quick question. On an average, how long will it take to move from "Allocated"(which is 2nd) to 3rd or 4th stage in ACS?


It took a day for me.. for some it has taken only a few hours and for others it took a week.. it depends on your luck mate.


----------



## power988

Shreyas said:


> ACS is just for skill assessment. It is the DIAC officer who will check for all these points, when you get Invite.
> Also, I'm not aware if you will turn 32 next month or not, but your 32nd year will be counted, if i'm not wrong. Somebody can throw more light on it. If that is the case, then you still have a chance of getting an invite in next year.


expert, please shed some light.


----------



## coolit

You'll get 30 points when you're up til age 32 or 32.xx 
You only diminish your points to 25 when you turn 33


----------



## power988

coolit said:


> You'll get 30 points when you're up til age 32 or 32.xx
> You only diminish your points to 25 when you turn 33


does they based on end of year or dminish once your turn to 33?


----------



## Aren

Hi all,

I applied ACS on 25 june, and it went to Stage 4 With Assessor a week later. Until today (92 days passed) and it is still under Stage 4 With Assessor... :fingerscrossed:

I'm having 7 years working experience, but i just sent my first 5 years experience for them to review... not including my current employment.... is that ok?


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

King_of_the_ring said:


> Dude they asked me my revised experience letter... they asked on 9th of sep I provided them on 23rd lets c what happened and I have applied for ACS on 5th June 2013.
> 
> I am hoping to get my results by the end of this week at MAX.


Lucky you I think I will wait for end of the year.


----------



## ameenfusion

Will the application processing be delayed if ACS asks for additional documentation or Will it still be 12 weeks?


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

bc_ashu said:


> sent you a PM with details...


Sent you a ping on talk. You are not responding.


----------



## rka123

Need some info on current ACS processing time lines. How long does it take to move from Stage 4 to Stage 5? 

My application moved to Stage 4 from Stage 2 today.

If RPL is requested for general skills immigration by CO, when does it happen? Is it in Stage 3 or Stage 4?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

rka123 said:


> Need some info on current ACS processing time lines. How long does it take to move from Stage 4 to Stage 5?
> 
> My application moved to Stage 4 from Stage 2 today.
> 
> If RPL is requested for general skills immigration by CO, when does it happen? Is it in Stage 3 or Stage 4?


From stage 4 to stage 5 it will take approx. 12 weeks.


----------



## rka123

ratnesh.nagori said:


> From stage 4 to stage 5 it will take approx. 12 weeks.


Thanks ratnesh. Can you please throw some light on RPL. On which stage can we expect this to be requested for? I have done BE EEE and hence I am not sure if RPL is required for my case.


----------



## ICTSystemTest

Hi,

I have received my ACS result today :
Dates: 08/06 - 06/09 (2yrs 10mths)
Dates: 08/09 - 05/10 (0yrs 9mths)
Dates: 06/10 - 08/11 (1yrs 2mths)
Dates: 08/11 - 06/13 (1yrs 10mths)

But they have mentioned, they will consider my expereince after Aug 2008,I have specific question related to secnd date, why they have mentioned it to be 9 months, when actually it's 10 months. Please let me know whom to contact for the same?


----------



## jayptl

just paste yor result here mate


----------



## ICTSystemTest

The following employment after August 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level

Dates: 08/06 - 06/09 (2yrs 10mths) 

Position: Senior Test Engineer 

Employer: XXX 

Country: INDIA

Dates: 08/09 - 05/10 (0yrs 9mths) 

Position: Software Engineer- QC 

Employer:XXX

Country: INDIA 

Dates: 06/10 - 08/11 (1yrs 2mths) 

Position: Senior QA Engineer 

Employer: XXX

Country: INDIA 

Dates: 08/11 - 06/13 (1yrs 10mths) 

Position: Senior QA Engineer 

Employer: XXX

Country: INDIA


----------



## ICTSystemTest

ICTSystemTest said:


> The following employment after August 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level
> 
> Dates: 08/06 - 06/09 (2yrs 10mths)
> 
> Position: Senior Test Engineer
> 
> Employer: XXX
> 
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 08/09 - 05/10 (0yrs 9mths)
> 
> Position: Software Engineer- QC
> 
> Employer:XXX
> 
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 06/10 - 08/11 (1yrs 2mths)
> 
> Position: Senior QA Engineer
> 
> Employer: XXX
> 
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 08/11 - 06/13 (1yrs 10mths)
> 
> Position: Senior QA Engineer
> 
> Employer: XXX
> 
> Country: INDIA


As per this record, from Aug 2008 till june 2013 there is only gap of one month( in July 2009), I am not sure why acs results show me total expereince of 4 yr 7 months instead of 4 years 9 months, Can anybody help in understanding how they calculate work exp?


----------



## magneto

rka123 said:


> Thanks ratnesh. Can you please throw some light on RPL. On which stage can we expect this to be requested for? I have done BE EEE and hence I am not sure if RPL is required for my case.


CO wil ask for RPL in 4th stage and the applicant wil ne given 30 days to submit RPL report.


----------



## [rcf]

is there anyone who is waiting more than 100 days? I applied on 20th June and still have no progress in my case (stage 4 with assessor).


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Rcf I have been waiting for more than that. I applied on 7th June and yet nothing.


----------



## [rcf]

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Rcf I have been waiting for more than that. I applied on 7th June and yet nothing.


do you know who is your case officer?


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

[rcf] said:


> do you know who is your case officer?


Nope. How can I know that.


----------



## [rcf]

for me, I dropped an email to them like 3 weeks ago and it was forwarded to CO.


----------



## Aren

[rcf] said:


> is there anyone who is waiting more than 100 days? I applied on 20th June and still have no progress in my case (stage 4 with assessor).


93 days for me now... i applied on 25th June. so you got any email reply from the assessor ?


----------



## [rcf]

yeah, but it was long time ago . Actually, I'm not sure that it was my case officer. I just sent my request to the email on their website with my case code. Then it was forwarded to some lady who replied.


----------



## Aren

[rcf] said:


> yeah, but it was long time ago . Actually, I'm not sure that it was my case officer. I just sent my request to the email on their website with my case code. Then it was forwarded to some lady who replied.


oh, what did she reply?? i opened a case and sent note to the case, but still no reply.... 

i'm afraid to bug the officer too frequently, end up he/she assessed my qualifications badly... haha:fingerscrossed:


----------



## [rcf]

yeah, the same. I don't want send any other emails. I was asking about changing my job code in the middle of the process and about timeframes. She said that I can't change my code at this stage and I will have to apply for review. She also says that timeframes approximately 12 weeks.


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Here, is 5th June 2013 victim. 

I got a response back on 9th of September 2013 to update some documents. Then I returned them back on 23rd of September 2013. Lets see when this ........... WAIT STATE gonna end


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

King_of_the_ring said:


> Here, is 5th June 2013 victim.
> 
> I got a response back on 9th of September 2013 to update some documents. Then I returned them back on 23rd of September 2013. Lets see when this ........... WAIT STATE gonna end


Shut up man. You're bugging them big time. No wonder you're being treated like that


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

[rcf] said:


> yeah, the same. I don't want send any other emails. I was asking about changing my job code in the middle of the process and about timeframes. She said that I can't change my code at this stage and I will have to apply for review. She also says that timeframes approximately 12 weeks.


Haha yeah true I sent them an email too but no response. But for me its been a looooong wait. I submitted documents on 7th June.


----------



## ICTSystemTest

ICTSystemTest said:


> As per this record, from Aug 2008 till june 2013 there is only gap of one month( in July 2009), I am not sure why acs results show me total expereince of 4 yr 7 months instead of 4 years 9 months, Can anybody help in understanding how they calculate work exp?


Can anyone help me understand how they calculate years of experience?


----------



## anujmalhotra262

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Haha yeah true I sent them an email too but no response. But for me its been a looooong wait. I submitted documents on 7th June.


Call ACS and check... It should not take that long..


----------



## bc_ashu

Guys dont fight ....I am still the champion...submitted on 3rd June...still in stage 4(with assessor)


koolsmartbuddy said:


> Haha yeah true I sent them an email too but no response. But for me its been a looooong wait. I submitted documents on 7th June.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

bc_ashu said:


> Guys dont fight ....I am still the champion...submitted on 3rd June...still in stage 4(with assessor)


BC Ashu add me to gtalk


----------



## bc_ashu

PM me your gmail ID.


koolsmartbuddy said:


> BC Ashu add me to gtalk


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Just GOT MY ACS DONE YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY ...

Hurray ........2 years deducted as expected


----------



## rajfirst

King_of_the_ring said:


> Just GOT MY ACS DONE YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY ...
> 
> Hurray ........2 years deducted as expected


Your total experience and qualification?


----------



## King_of_the_ring

MS - Computer Engineering from USA 

5 Years total experience - 3 years left

IELTS - 9, 7 ,7 ,7 - 7.5 Cumulative 

ACS applied 5th June - 26th September (result)

Lets see ahead ....


----------



## bc_ashu

Congrats man....


King_of_the_ring said:


> Just GOT MY ACS DONE YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY ...
> 
> Hurray ........2 years deducted as expected


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Thank you guys .....


----------



## rajfirst

Congrats


----------



## Aren

Submitted on 25 June, and in Stage 4 With Assessor after a week. Today finally changed to Stage 4 In Progress!!!

Don't deduct my years of experience, please..... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ragavindia

ragavindia said:


> My friend applied to ACS on June 20th , and got the report today for system administration , and deducted 4 years of experience, his MSC I.T. and experience was assessed as closely related with a major in computing , but still 4 years deducted .
> The fun part is i too got the same degree and experience as him , ( we both are college friends and worked together as collegues ) and got my report last week with only 2 years deduction out of our 6.5 years total experience . He has raised trouble ticket with ACS asking for reassesment , lets see .
> 
> God hail ACS guys ..


Below was the response from ACS : ACS is saying , Masters in Information Technology and Bachelors in Comp Sci is not relevant to ICT ocupation of System Administration , Strange .!!! Is there any rule like for sys admin should have a specific degree ?? ACS did mention both the degrees are equvalent to AQF with a major in computing , still saying not relevant , not sure how MSC IT is not relevant to system admin when both are ICT degree and occupations .

Seems ACS wants the person to spend money on Appeal . Also i already told i have the same degree and exp as him and got only 2 years deduction .. Funny ACS guys playing in my friend's career .


Dear XXX,

Thank you for your email.

The date provided in your skill assessment result letter is the date you have met the ACS requirements.

As your Bachelor and Master degrees were assessed as not relevant to the nominated occupation you were required to demonstrate 4 years’ experience which was completed in November 2011

November 2011 is the date you met the ACS requirements and is the date in which you have been deemed to reach the appropriate skilled level for your nominated occupation.

http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf

After this date you may be able to claim points for your experience with the Department of Immigration – please contact them for further information

If you do not agree with the assessment of your qualification you can lodge a formal Appeal application online within 60 days.

Please let me know if you have any further questions.

Kind Regards
Jen


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Expat Forum peeps I need a little suggestion from you guys ....

I got working experience 

(a) Aug 2006 - June 2009 ( 2 years 10 month)
(b) Aug 2011 - Feb 2012 ( 6 months )
(c) Feb 2012 - Aug 2013 ( 18 months )

As per ACS they are saying After Aug 2008 I can use my ACS experience - as per their words *skilled*.

So, as per their calculations I was calculating I got 36 (3 years of working experience after subtracting the initial two years).

But now I got 35 months instead of 36. So, would I be able to grab 5 points based on 3 years of experience or NOT ?

Your kind suggestions are needed in this regard ?


----------



## King_of_the_ring

But the thing is that they deducted two years *INCORRECTLY.*

I started working from Aug 2006 to June 2009 in an organization. So they are saying I can claim my experience *AFTER 2008.* after taking out two years one month of my experience.

So, according to the mathematical equation it should be:

1st year of deduction from August 2006 - July 2007 
2nd year of deduction from August 2007 - July 2008 

So, August 2008 *MUST BE * included in it. That's how I calculated.

Dude .. r u kidding with us  .. dude atleast do ur job with whole heartedly PLS!


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

bc_ashu said:


> PM me your gmail ID.


Done. Add me now.


----------



## bc_ashu

there seems to be something wrong...didn't get any PM from you....have you received my PM?


koolsmartbuddy said:


> Done. Add me now.


----------



## jack777

Guys, this is my first post. I'm new to this forum. I have applied for ACS verification on the 25th of July and expecting the results in another month. Unfortunately i can't see the status online since my Agent did it for me.

Should i be expecting a response by October or November?

My degree is MSC(IT), a five year course, and have shown 7 years of experience. I'm aware I will lose at least 2 years of my experience. Is there anything else i need to know?

Thanks


----------



## anujmalhotra262

jack777 said:


> Guys, this is my first post. I'm new to this forum. I have applied for ACS verification on the 25th of July and expecting the results in another month. Unfortunately i can't see the status online since my Agent did it for me.
> 
> Should i be expecting a response by October or November?
> 
> My degree is MSC(IT), a five year course, and have shown 7 years of experience. I'm aware I will lose at least 2 years of my experience. Is there anything else i need to know?
> 
> Thanks


You can expect ur results around 25 October.. Yes, 2 will are getting deducted, so u will falling between 5 - 8 yrs exp bracket.. 
Prepare for ur IELTS and try to score more. 65 and above in total can help u get invite v soon
All the best!


----------



## jack777

Thanks anujmalhotra262. I've actually written my IELTS, waiting for the results.


----------



## passi84

Hey Guys,

can anyone please let me know the following :

I have done B.Tech (ECE) and working in IT, applied ACS for developer programmer. My total exp at the time of ACS application was 6.9 years, If in the worst case ACS deducts 4 years from my exp ill be left with 2.9 years, but by that time my total exp will be more than 7 yrs. so my question is can i still apply EOI with 2.9 yrs assess by ACS and can claim 5 points by including work exp after ACS application (which will make it 3 yrs). If yes how?

M really very worried :fingerscrossed:


----------



## bobinv

passi84 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> can anyone please let me know the following :
> 
> I have done B.Tech (ECE) and working in IT, applied ACS for developer programmer. My total exp at the time of ACS application was 6.9 years, If in the worst case ACS deducts 4 years from my exp ill be left with 2.9 years, but by that time my total exp will be more than 7 yrs. so my question is can i still apply EOI with 2.9 yrs assess by ACS and can claim 5 points by including work exp after ACS application (which will make it 3 yrs). If yes how?
> 
> M really very worried :fingerscrossed:


Since your degree isn't highly relevant to your work, it is highly likely that they will deduct 4 years from your experience. Dont despair, you can claim 5 points by using the ACS assessment along with an updated experience letter and bnk statemtents/tax forms to prove that your are still working with the same employer.

All the best


----------



## zoyakhan

King_of_the_ring said:


> Expat Forum peeps I need a little suggestion from you guys ....
> 
> I got working experience
> 
> (a) Aug 2006 - June 2009 ( 2 years 10 month)
> (b) Aug 2011 - Feb 2012 ( 6 months )
> (c) Feb 2012 - Aug 2013 ( 18 months )
> 
> As per ACS they are saying After Aug 2008 I can use my ACS experience - as per their words *skilled*.
> 
> So, as per their calculations I was calculating I got 36 (3 years of working experience after subtracting the initial two years).
> 
> But now I got 35 months instead of 36. So, would I be able to grab 5 points based on 3 years of experience or NOT ?
> 
> Your kind suggestions are needed in this regard ?


Your experience will be counted till the day u lodge ur application. So if u are still working then this one month will be added (suppose u lodge the app now)and it would be 36. Correct me admins if I am wrong.


----------



## reddytelecom478

bobinv said:


> Since your degree isn't highly relevant to your work, it is highly likely that they will deduct 4 years from your experience. Dont despair, you can claim 5 points by using the ACS assessment along with an updated experience letter and bnk statemtents/tax forms to prove that your are still working with the same employer.
> 
> All the best


Hi all

I applied ACS on 19-Sep ,, Now i checked in MY ACS status is in 4th stage and showing with accessor.

my queries:

1. Till now my referral persons didnt got any calll from ACS, in which stage they will got?
2. How many days they will took complete 4th stage?

Best Regards...

Naga...


----------



## computerian

i applied for assessment on 28th may 2013 and got result on 29th aug 2013. And they deducted my 2 years of experience as expected. Now preparing for IELTS.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

computerian said:


> i applied for assessment on 28th may 2013 and got result on 29th aug 2013. And they deducted my 2 years of experience as expected. Now preparing for IELTS.


You can follow below thread for preparation :

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...artion-exam-oct-nov-2013-a-8.html#post1876209


----------



## passi84

bobinv said:


> Since your degree isn't highly relevant to your work, it is highly likely that they will deduct 4 years from your experience. Dont despair, you can claim 5 points by using the ACS assessment along with an updated experience letter and bnk statemtents/tax forms to prove that your are still working with the same employer.
> 
> All the best


Thanks bob ..... if that happens I will be having 60 points. Do you think I will get an invite with this and also I think i will get my ACS assesment sometime in december 1st week will it be d right time to apply m also afraid of the ceiling :clock:


----------



## bemark

ratnesh.nagori said:


> You can follow below thread for preparation :
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...artion-exam-oct-nov-2013-a-8.html#post1876209


thank you ratnesh for the link,i'm preparing for my IELTS as well


----------



## computerian

bemark said:


> thank you ratnesh for the link,i'm preparing for my IELTS as well


obiviously thanks to ratnesh.
hello bemark, i booked my ielts on 26th oct as well...
anyways all the best.


----------



## simi1212

misguided said:


> HI , I am creating this thread to track and discuss issues/questions which people who have submitted there applications in late *August *to early *September *2013 are having having regarding any stuff related to migration.
> 
> This would enable us to check progress of our applications and also help each other if need be.


I submitted mine on 30th August and at its been more than a week that its in stage-4 i,e with the assessor, thank god it has cross past step 3 of additional document requirement.


----------



## Aren

Hi folks, i just received my result today and it is really unsatisfied. I dont understand why they could just deduct almost 4 years working experience from me. On what stand and reasons they are allowed to do that? Here is my result....

****************
Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO code.

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Science in Computing and Information Systems from University of Nottingham completed July 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bacheclor Degree with a major in computing.

The following employment after May 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 271312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO.

Dates : 08/06 - 08/09 ( 3 yeras 0 months)
Position : Senior Analyst Programmer
Country : Malaysia

Dates : 05/10 - 10/12 ( 2 years 5 months ) 
Position : Developer in IT Reporting
Country : Malaysia
*****************************************

My question is 
1) why the first three years was not considered, is it because under wrong ANZSCO? it is supposed to be 261311??

2) If second job is considered as suitable ANZSCO, why does it need to be deduct 1 year experience from that??? 

I'm really puzzled on that, or is it Employment Reference Letter was not enough??? I had my ER Letter signed by my senior manager and manager as well.

i really wonder....


----------



## Sunlight11

Aren said:


> Hi folks, i just received my result today and it is really unsatisfied. I dont understand why they could just deduct almost 4 years working experience from me. On what stand and reasons they are allowed to do that? Here is my result....
> 
> ****************
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Science in Computing and Information Systems from University of Nottingham completed July 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bacheclor Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> The following employment after May 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 271312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO.
> 
> Dates : 08/06 - 08/09 ( 3 yeras 0 months)
> Position : Senior Analyst Programmer
> Country : Malaysia
> 
> Dates : 05/10 - 10/12 ( 2 years 5 months )
> Position : Developer in IT Reporting
> Country : Malaysia
> *****************************************
> 
> My question is
> 1) why the first three years was not considered, is it because under wrong ANZSCO? it is supposed to be 261311??
> 
> 2) If second job is considered as suitable ANZSCO, why does it need to be deduct 1 year experience from that???
> 
> I'm really puzzled on that, or is it Employment Reference Letter was not enough??? I had my ER Letter signed by my senior manager and manager as well.
> 
> i really wonder....


I believe you ANZSCO is fine, probably the CaseOfficer didn't find 65% ICT content closely related to Software\Programming....


----------



## Aren

Sunlight11 said:


> I believe you ANZSCO is fine, probably the CaseOfficer didn't find 65% ICT content closely related to Software\Programming....


Hi Sunlight11, but still there isn't any reason why my 1st year of second job is deducted, isn't it? hmm.... do you think i should send an email for clarification on that?


----------



## Sunlight11

Aren said:


> Hi Sunlight11, but still there isn't any reason why my 1st year of second job is deducted, isn't it? hmm.... do you think i should send an email for clarification on that?


The deduction took place because your first job is of 3 years duration, and if they decided to take out 4 years, that 4 years have to be employed, so they deducted another year from your second job to make it 4. 

Even if you email, they'll reply exactly this, however, if you think 65% or more of your undergrad content does relate to Software or Programming, you may email them about that and see if anything turns around.


----------



## MubaZ

Hi..

I have submitted ACS on 26/09/2013 and its in stage 2 
Started preparing IELTS...hopefully plan to get 7 band in first attempt..












ANZSCO : 261313 : ACS Submitted:26/09/2013 IELTSlanning 12 Oct 2013 :typing:


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

MubaZ said:


> Hi..
> 
> I have submitted ACS on 26/09/2013 and its in stage 2
> Started preparing IELTS...hopefully plan to get 7 band in first attempt..


All the best for preparation. Please follow below thread and provide your inputs too.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-prepartion-exam-oct-nov-2013-a-new-post.html


----------



## Deepmanku

for which code you applied? 2613?


----------



## praDe

What is the basis for the deduction of experience in ACS assessment?


----------



## Deepmanku

praDe said:


> What is the basis for the deduction of experience in ACS assessment?


I am still in process of ACS , Applied from 25 July 2013,
but as per i read in blogs , they are deducting minimum 2-3 early years experiences after study.


----------



## yasin

reddytelecom478 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I applied ACS on 19-Sep ,, Now i checked in MY ACS status is in 4th stage and showing with accessor.
> 
> my queries:
> 
> 1. Till now my referral persons didnt got any calll from ACS, in which stage they will got?
> 2. How many days they will took complete 4th stage?
> 
> Best Regards...
> 
> Naga...


Hi, may I know which referral persons you are referring to? Is it the HR department of your current employer?


----------



## selvas

Applied for ACS skills assessment on August 5th for Analyst Programmer. It is in Stage 4 since August 12th. I have 18 years of experience but i supplied employment verification letter only for 5 years and 2 months. 
Any idea on when will i get the results and will there be any issues on the result?


----------



## Deepmanku

selvas said:


> Applied for ACS skills assessment on August 5th for Analyst Programmer. It is in Stage 4 since August 12th. I have 18 years of experience but i supplied employment verification letter only for 5 years and 2 months.
> Any idea on when will i get the results and will there be any issues on the result?



It will take time , they are now taking more than 90 days .
i also applied on 25 july2013 and still in wait..

KS


----------



## rps7654

Applied on 28th June n still waiting :-|


----------



## Deepmanku

rps7654 said:


> Applied on 28th June n still waiting :-|


Hoping you will get result in next week ...


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Hi,

I need help from you folks. I got 5 years of experience and out of which I got 3 years of experience by ACS as skilled. But when I file my EOI expression my agent is saying that I should file with all 5 years of experience (including initial two years of experience which is non-skilled). He is of the opinion that if that's the case then the system should deduct those points by themselves (if that's their policy). So, those guys who have applied for EOI, can you pls. tell me that what should I do ? Go with 5 years of experience or with 3 years of experience ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lrana32

King_of_the_ring said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need help from you folks. I got 5 years of experience and out of which I got 3 years of experience by ACS as skilled. But when I file my EOI expression my agent is saying that I should file with all 5 years of experience (including initial two years of experience which is non-skilled). He is of the opinion that if that's the case then the system should deduct those points by themselves (if that's their policy). So, those guys who have applied for EOI, can you pls. tell me that what should I do ? Go with 5 years of experience or with 3 years of experience ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Don't put 5 year as system does not calculates automatically. Your application will get rejected and you will loose your application money also. I would recommend you to put only 3 years. I read somewhere in forum from someone whose application got rejected.


----------



## lrana32

Aren said:


> Hi folks, i just received my result today and it is really unsatisfied. I dont understand why they could just deduct almost 4 years working experience from me. On what stand and reasons they are allowed to do that? Here is my result....
> 
> ****************
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Science in Computing and Information Systems from University of Nottingham completed July 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bacheclor Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> The following employment after May 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 271312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO.
> 
> Dates : 08/06 - 08/09 ( 3 yeras 0 months)
> Position : Senior Analyst Programmer
> Country : Malaysia
> 
> Dates : 05/10 - 10/12 ( 2 years 5 months )
> Position : Developer in IT Reporting
> Country : Malaysia
> *****************************************
> 
> My question is
> 1) why the first three years was not considered, is it because under wrong ANZSCO? it is supposed to be 261311??
> 
> 2) If second job is considered as suitable ANZSCO, why does it need to be deduct 1 year experience from that???
> 
> I'm really puzzled on that, or is it Employment Reference Letter was not enough??? I had my ER Letter signed by my senior manager and manager as well.
> 
> i really wonder....


Please refer to the below:

ICT Major - 2 years deduction
ICT Minor - 4 years deduction
NON ICT - 6 years deduction

In your case since it is ICT Major they should have deducted only 2 years but since they have deducted 4 years, you can ask for clarification within 60 days. You can write an email to them for clarification.


----------



## kct22

Hi all,

Any ACS results today?


----------



## bdtomas

Dear Seniors.

I have completed the following subjects in Master of Information System. 


1. COMMUNICATIONS & TECHNOLOGY
2. BUSINESS INFORMATION SYSTEMS
3. MULTIMEDIA COMMUNICATION
4. INTRODUCTION TO COMPUTING
5. DATABASE MANAGEMENT SYSTEMS
6. NETWORK PROTOCOLS & SERVICES
7. ELECTRONIC COMMERCE MANAGEMENT
8. ORGANISATIONS: BEHAVIOUR′ STRUCTURE′ PROCESS
9. PROFESSIONAL DEVELOPMENT
10. PRINCIPLES OF SOFTWARE ENGINEERING
11. ELECTRONIC COMMERCE AND BUSINESS
12. INTERNET DESIGN 
13. ELECTRONIC COMMERCE 
14. ELECTRONIC COMMERCE 2
15. IT PROJECT MANAGEMENT
16. BUSINESS DATA COMMUNICATIONS

Do you think these subjects are suitable for System Administrator????


----------



## lrana32

bdtomas said:


> Dear Seniors.
> 
> I have completed the following subjects in Master of Information System.
> 
> 
> 1. COMMUNICATIONS & TECHNOLOGY
> 2. BUSINESS INFORMATION SYSTEMS
> 3. MULTIMEDIA COMMUNICATION
> 4. INTRODUCTION TO COMPUTING
> 5. DATABASE MANAGEMENT SYSTEMS
> 6. NETWORK PROTOCOLS & SERVICES
> 7. ELECTRONIC COMMERCE MANAGEMENT
> 8. ORGANISATIONS: BEHAVIOUR′ STRUCTURE′ PROCESS
> 9. PROFESSIONAL DEVELOPMENT
> 10. PRINCIPLES OF SOFTWARE ENGINEERING
> 11. ELECTRONIC COMMERCE AND BUSINESS
> 12. INTERNET DESIGN
> 13. ELECTRONIC COMMERCE
> 14. ELECTRONIC COMMERCE 2
> 15. IT PROJECT MANAGEMENT
> 16. BUSINESS DATA COMMUNICATIONS
> 
> Do you think these subjects are suitable for System Administrator????


Hi,

It lot depends on your experience rather than qualification. What is your experience in? That should match more with the job code


----------



## bdtomas

lrana32 said:


> Hi,
> 
> It lot depends on your experience rather than qualification. What is your experience in? That should match more with the job code


My Experiences is in System Administrator.


----------



## lrana32

Then you can go for job code 262113- Systems Administrator. How much experience you have? Keep in mind the following:

ICT Major - 2 years deduction
ICT Minor - 4 years deduction
NON ICT - 6 years deduction

The are deducting the work experience as per the above. For example if you have 5 years of experience with qualification as ICT major then they will deduct 2 years of experience and you will be left with only 3 years of experience.


----------



## bdtomas

lrana32 said:


> Then you can go for job code 262113- Systems Administrator. How much experience you have? Keep in mind the following:
> 
> ICT Major - 2 years deduction
> ICT Minor - 4 years deduction
> NON ICT - 6 years deduction
> 
> The are deducting the work experience as per the above. For example if you have 5 years of experience with qualification as ICT major then they will deduct 2 years of experience and you will be left with only 3 years of experience.


I have 5 years experiences. according to my course outline do u think its ICT major?


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Guys I need a little help of all of you. 

As Victoria is saying 3 years of working experience in a respective job. I am intending to apply for SS sponsorship there. 

I got 4 years 11 months experience. So, my question is for Victoria's sponsorship those 3 years would be after the two years deduction by ACS or do they include your whole years of working experience?


----------



## prseeker

Dear Members , 

I am planning to send my application to ACS for skill assessment . I was going through some threads and got confused so I need some help here . Can anybody please suggest me a suitable category keeping my educational qualifications in mind.
I have done BCA (Bachelors in Computer Applications) , which was a 3 year full time course and here are the subjects which were taught during the course.

Semester 1
Mathematics I
Business Organization and Management 
Programming Concept with C++
Fundamentals of IT 
Basics of Physics 
Computer Lab on C++

Semester II
Mathematics II
Business Communication 
Digital Electronics 
Datastructure Through C++
Financial Accounting 
Software Engineering I
Computer Lab on Data Structure 
Summer Project 

Semester III
Mathematics III
Computer Arichitecture 
DBMS
Busicness Economics
Computer Network 
Computer Lab on DBMS

Semester IV
Mathematics IV
Linux/Unix/Windows Programming 
Design & Analysis of Algorithms 
Software Engineering II
Operating System 
Software Lab on Linux/Unix/Windows 

Semester V
Computer Graphics
Artificial Intelligence 
Internet programming I
E-Commerce
Minor Project / Seminar 
Software lab in Graphics and Internet 

Semester VI
Internet programming II
Mobile Computing 
Multimedia 
Major Project including Seminar 
Software Lab 

Apart from BCA I have done MCSE 2003 , ITIL Foundation and CTP .
I am thinking to apply under unit group 2631 and subcategory of 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer )

I have collected the documents and just waiting for your suggestions before I bite the bullet.

Thanks in advance


----------



## rka123

Can any one tell what is the difference between Stage 4 In Progress and Stage 5 in ACS application?


----------



## mjamal14

rka123 said:


> Can any one tell what is the difference between Stage 4 In Progress and Stage 5 in ACS application?


Stage 5 means you will get your result in a day or two.


----------



## bobinv

King_of_the_ring said:


> Guys I need a little help of all of you.
> 
> As Victoria is saying 3 years of working experience in a respective job. I am intending to apply for SS sponsorship there.
> 
> I got 4 years 11 months experience. So, my question is for Victoria's sponsorship those 3 years would be after the two years deduction by ACS or do they include your whole years of working experience?



For some, they go as per ACS' decision while for others they look for your total experience mentioned in your CV. You should apply for Victoria and wait for the outcome if you have no other options


----------



## Sai2Aus

prseeker said:


> Dear Members ,
> 
> I am planning to send my application to ACS for skill assessment . I was going through some threads and got confused so I need some help here . Can anybody please suggest me a suitable category keeping my educational qualifications in mind.
> I have done BCA (Bachelors in Computer Applications) , which was a 3 year full time course and here are the subjects which were taught during the course.
> 
> Semester 1
> Mathematics I
> Business Organization and Management
> Programming Concept with C++
> Fundamentals of IT
> Basics of Physics
> Computer Lab on C++
> 
> Semester II
> Mathematics II
> Business Communication
> Digital Electronics
> Datastructure Through C++
> Financial Accounting
> Software Engineering I
> Computer Lab on Data Structure
> Summer Project
> 
> Semester III
> Mathematics III
> Computer Arichitecture
> DBMS
> Busicness Economics
> Computer Network
> Computer Lab on DBMS
> 
> Semester IV
> Mathematics IV
> Linux/Unix/Windows Programming
> Design & Analysis of Algorithms
> Software Engineering II
> Operating System
> Software Lab on Linux/Unix/Windows
> 
> Semester V
> Computer Graphics
> Artificial Intelligence
> Internet programming I
> E-Commerce
> Minor Project / Seminar
> Software lab in Graphics and Internet
> 
> Semester VI
> Internet programming II
> Mobile Computing
> Multimedia
> Major Project including Seminar
> Software Lab
> 
> Apart from BCA I have done MCSE 2003 , ITIL Foundation and CTP .
> I am thinking to apply under unit group 2631 and subcategory of 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer )
> 
> I have collected the documents and just waiting for your suggestions before I bite the bullet.
> 
> Thanks in advance


How many years of experience you have ? 
With BCA you can apply for ACS. Go ahead..


----------



## anujmalhotra262

prseeker said:


> Dear Members ,
> 
> I am planning to send my application to ACS for skill assessment . I was going through some threads and got confused so I need some help here . Can anybody please suggest me a suitable category keeping my educational qualifications in mind.
> I have done BCA (Bachelors in Computer Applications) , which was a 3 year full time course and here are the subjects which were taught during the course.
> 
> Semester 1
> Mathematics I
> Business Organization and Management
> Programming Concept with C++
> Fundamentals of IT
> Basics of Physics
> Computer Lab on C++
> 
> Semester II
> Mathematics II
> Business Communication
> Digital Electronics
> Datastructure Through C++
> Financial Accounting
> Software Engineering I
> Computer Lab on Data Structure
> Summer Project
> 
> Semester III
> Mathematics III
> Computer Arichitecture
> DBMS
> Busicness Economics
> Computer Network
> Computer Lab on DBMS
> 
> Semester IV
> Mathematics IV
> Linux/Unix/Windows Programming
> Design & Analysis of Algorithms
> Software Engineering II
> Operating System
> Software Lab on Linux/Unix/Windows
> 
> Semester V
> Computer Graphics
> Artificial Intelligence
> Internet programming I
> E-Commerce
> Minor Project / Seminar
> Software lab in Graphics and Internet
> 
> Semester VI
> Internet programming II
> Mobile Computing
> Multimedia
> Major Project including Seminar
> Software Lab
> 
> Apart from BCA I have done MCSE 2003 , ITIL Foundation and CTP .
> I am thinking to apply under unit group 2631 and subcategory of 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer )
> 
> I have collected the documents and just waiting for your suggestions before I bite the bullet.
> 
> Thanks in advance


g, 
Based on your work experience and kind of work you are doing, choose your occupation code... BCA can be a software engg also,Developer prog , analyst prog etc... everyone will give their own suggestion and you will be confused which code to choose.. 

Check if the code you wanna apply for in SOL and CSOL list.. If it is in both, go for it. if it in CSOL, check which all states need applicants with that code and plan things accordingly.. 

Hope it helps


----------



## bc_ashu

So after waiting for close to 4 months...i move back to stage 3...
ACS wants me to change my nominated occupation now...they want me to change my nominated occupation to 135112 ICT Project Manager...

Experts please confirm if i can apply for Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa if i change my occupation to ICT-PM?


----------



## prseeker

Sai2Aus said:


> How many years of experience you have ?
> With BCA you can apply for ACS. Go ahead..


I have around 8.5 years of experience . Officially my graduation was supposed to be completed in 2004 . Since I had loads of backs I was able to complete it in 2006 only  . As far as I know ACS will only consider post graduation exp so in my case it will be 8 years . I have also read that they will be deduct atleast 2-3 years from your exp so I guess I will get only 5-6 years counted.
I was planning to file under UNIT GROUP 2631 COMPUTER NETWORK PROFESSIONALS , 263111 COMPUTER NETWORK AND SYSTEMS ENGINEER .
Is it a good idea or should I plan under more suitable category .


----------



## prseeker

anujmalhotra262 said:


> g,
> Based on your work experience and kind of work you are doing, choose your occupation code... BCA can be a software engg also,Developer prog , analyst prog etc... everyone will give their own suggestion and you will be confused which code to choose..
> 
> Check if the code you wanna apply for in SOL and CSOL list.. If it is in both, go for it. if it in CSOL, check which all states need applicants with that code and plan things accordingly..
> 
> Hope it helps


Thanks for your reply . I was planning to file under UNIT GROUP 2631 COMPUTER NETWORK PROFESSIONALS , 263111 COMPUTER NETWORK AND SYSTEMS ENGINEER. Because I have always been associated with Networks. Do we have any other suitable and closely related category.
Thanks in advance


----------



## kct22

prseeker said:


> I have around 8.5 years of experience . Officially my graduation was supposed to be completed in 2004 . Since I had loads of backs I was able to complete it in 2006 only  . As far as I know ACS will only consider post graduation exp so in my case it will be 8 years . I have also read that they will be deduct atleast 2-3 years from your exp so I guess I will get only 5-6 years counted.
> I was planning to file under UNIT GROUP 2631 COMPUTER NETWORK PROFESSIONALS , 263111 COMPUTER NETWORK AND SYSTEMS ENGINEER .
> Is it a good idea or should I plan under more suitable category .


Hi prseeker,

I am also in the same situation. My graduation was supposed to be completed in 2007 but I completed in 2009. I have read somewhere in the thread that ACS will consider only the experience post graduation. Experts please advise.


----------



## prseeker

kct22 said:


> Hi prseeker,
> 
> I am also in the same situation. My graduation was supposed to be completed in 2007 but I completed in 2009. I have read somewhere in the thread that ACS will consider only the experience post graduation. Experts please advise.


ACS should give me more points as I was not in a hurry to complete my course and I also made sure that I read and understand each and every subject thoroughly before I move ahead ..  I am just kidding 

But yes ACS will only consider post graduation experience (From the date you started working after completing your graduation ). For example in my case graduation was supposed to complete in 2004 May , I started working from 2004 May . But my graduation was completed in May 2006 . So I know ACS will start counting my experience from May 2006 Only .
Apart from this I have also read that they also deducting 2-3 years minimum from your post graduation work experience by giving the logic that for initial 2-3 years you work as an trainee or something of that sort .
Seniors please elaborate.


----------



## computerian

prseeker said:


> I have around 8.5 years of experience . Officially my graduation was supposed to be completed in 2004 . Since I had loads of backs I was able to complete it in 2006 only  . As far as I know ACS will only consider post graduation exp so in my case it will be 8 years . I have also read that they will be deduct atleast 2-3 years from your exp so I guess I will get only 5-6 years counted.
> I was planning to file under UNIT GROUP 2631 COMPUTER NETWORK PROFESSIONALS , 263111 COMPUTER NETWORK AND SYSTEMS ENGINEER .
> Is it a good idea or should I plan under more suitable category .


If your work experience is in networking then you can go for network and system engineer. My subjects of bachelors are also much similar as yours, i did assessement on code 2263111 and got positive result but they deducted my 2 years experience. 
all the best


----------



## kct22

computerian said:


> If your work experience is in networking then you can go for network and system engineer. My subjects of bachelors are also much similar as yours, i did assessement on code 2263111 and got positive result but they deducted my 2 years experience.
> all the best


Hi computerian,

When did you applied for ACS skill assessment and when you got the results?


----------



## prseeker

computerian said:


> If your work experience is in networking then you can go for network and system engineer. My subjects of bachelors are also much similar as yours, i did assessement on code 2263111 and got positive result but they deducted my 2 years experience.
> all the best


Thanks for the reply , I will most likely go with 263111 then . Do you mind telling that how long it took you for ACS assessment and what was total work experience without deducting those 2 years


----------



## computerian

prseeker said:


> Thanks for the reply , I will most likely go with 263111 then . Do you mind telling that how long it took you for ACS assessment and what was total work experience without deducting those 2 years


i appied on 28th may 2013 and got result on 29th aug 2013. i just had 3.5 years experience so after deduction its only 1.5 years now.


----------



## prseeker

computerian said:


> i appied on 28th may 2013 and got result on 29th aug 2013. i just had 3.5 years experience so after deduction its only 1.5 years now.


Thanks for the info


----------



## nardecap

Friends, anyone got his/her results today? Or changes in status for anyone? I applied on 1st July and today completed my 3 months, have applied for Analyst Programmer with 10 years of experience. Hoping to have the results in a day or two.


----------



## bdtomas

nardecap said:


> Friends, anyone got his/hert results today? Or changes in status for anyone? I applied on 1st July and today completed my 3 months, have applied for Analyst Programmer with 10 years of experience. Hoping to have the results in a day or two.


Best of Luck


----------



## nardecap

Hi bdtomas, 

Thanks for that. One really needs it when dealing with ACS


----------



## prseeker

nardecap said:


> Friends, anyone got his/her results today? Or changes in status for anyone? I applied on 1st July and today completed my 3 months, have applied for Analyst Programmer with 10 years of experience. Hoping to have the results in a day or two.


Best of luck , please post the results once you get it and a general profile of yours . It will help others .


----------



## nardecap

Hi prseeker,

Thanks for that. I will for sure do paste the result., I hope I will be able to do so soon. Regarding my profile as mentioned I have 10 plus years of IT experience post my MCA. I already appeared for IELTS (L-8.5, R-9, W- 7, S-7.5). Just waiting for ACS before I submit my EOI. Will keep everyone posted. 

Cheers


----------



## reddytelecom478

Hi

Here in my case Refferal Person stands, Team leader/Manager they only provided(signed) my Roles and Responsibilities Letter.

And i dinnt ref any one.

@@Yasin: What about your progress/ and which Skills Assesement ? , you applied(ANZSCO).\

BR///
Naga


----------



## FMGM

Hey guys, i just joined this forum & would like an expert opinion from you guys, below are my details and will appreciate ur help is deciding under which category/occupation should i apply :

*Education/Certifications*
CompTIA : A+, Security+
E-Council: CEH 'Certified Ethnical Hacker'
ISO/IEC 27002 : Certified Information Security Foundation based on ISO/IEC 27002, Information Security
ITIL Certification : ITIL V3 Foundation
Microsoft Certification :MCSE 2000/2003, MCSE 2000 Security, MCSA 2000/2003 Security, MCTS Vista
Rack Space Cloud University: CloudU Certificate, Cloud Computing
Degree: BCS, Computer Sciences ( 2yrs, well that was in 1995 & i pretty much know they will consider it as a Diploma) 

*Experience:*
Working in IT since 1996,
Total No Of exp : 10+yrs
Present Occupation : Manager IT Division ( since Feb 2013)
Past: Deputy Manager IT Division ( 3 yrs)
Past: IT Engineer/Sys Admin ( 5 yrs)

Thanks & Regards,
FM


----------



## yasin

reddytelecom478 said:


> Hi
> 
> Here in my case Refferal Person stands, Team leader/Manager they only provided(signed) my Roles and Responsibilities Letter.
> 
> And i dinnt ref any one.
> 
> @@Yasin: What about your progress/ and which Skills Assesement ? , you applied(ANZSCO).\
> 
> BR///
> Naga


I just lodged mine recently this month and it is still on Stage 4 With Assessor. To answer your question though a bit off topic, 263111 - subclass 189. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## TorukMakto

Hi All,

I have 6+ years of experience in IT and have applied for ACS on 20th September under Analyst Programmer job code as it matches with my current role and designation but I later realize that my previous designation are Software Engineer(3 years) and Sr Software Engineer(2 years) .WIll this affect the assessment?Is there anything I can do if I want to change the ANZESCO code for assessment?
Any suggestions will be highly appreciated!! Thanks


----------



## ameenfusion

computerian said:


> i appied on 28th may 2013 and got result on 29th aug 2013. i just had 3.5 years experience so after deduction its only 1.5 years now.


Would you mind sharing your qualification and why did they deduct those 2 years?


----------



## haisergeant

I lodged on 17-September-2013.

Currently in stage 3.


----------



## kpprakash

Hello Seniors,

I have 10 years of work experience as software engineer, when i looked at the ANZSCO code, developer programmer is the role matching my exp for the last 2 to 3 years and before that it was matching software engineer

I am new to this forum and i have couple of question.

1. Should i opt for developer programmer as its the most relevant?

2. Should i opt for software engineer as its has been my maximum experience.

I need 10 to 15 points to qualify for applying for my EOI, so anyone could help me out on this regard will be great.

Thanks


----------



## anujmalhotra262

TorukMakto said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have 6+ years of experience in IT and have applied for ACS on 20th September under Analyst Programmer job code as it matches with my current role and designation but I later realize that my previous designation are Software Engineer(3 years) and Sr Software Engineer(2 years) .WIll this affect the assessment?Is there anything I can do if I want to change the ANZESCO code for assessment?
> Any suggestions will be highly appreciated!! Thanks


Should not be an issue.. Software Engg and Analyst Prog comes under 2613 category.. Just make sure your reference letters are in line with the roles and responsibilities mentioned for 2613 and specific to analyst prog... 

All the best!


----------



## r00ckst4r

mine took around 4 weeks


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Please update ur Information in this excel:

Please motivate others as well.. It helps... 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc#gid=0


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Hello people. After a loong gap I've come back with some updates. As most of you are aware I submitted my ACS application on 7th June and provided required documentation on 15th July. My results are still pending. I called up ACS today and they told me that they would take 12 weeks or 3 months from the day the documents were completely provided. That means my results would come sometime mid July. I thought to share it with the group. Of you guys have submitted your documents sometime after the application there could be a delay.


----------



## [rcf]

I submitted mine on 20th June, but no results yet. No additional documents were requested.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

[rcf] said:


> I submitted mine on 20th June, but no results yet. No additional documents were requested.


My suggestion don't wait and call ACS. They are quick to respond.


----------



## King_of_the_ring

DIAC policy follows the skills assessor - here's the relevant text from the Procedures Advice Manual (PAM3) which is used by DIAC case officers:

16.3 When is an applicant skilled
An applicant is considered skilled and therefore eligible for claiming employment points from the date the relevant assessing authority considers the person to be skilled in the nominated occupation:

• If a skills assessment provides a date at which the assessing authority is of the view that the applicant became ‘skilled’, case officers must ensure that any claimed employment experience under Schedule 6D took place from this date and not earlier.
• The date on which an applicant becomes ‘skilled’ may be different from the date that an assessing authority finds that the person meets their requirement for a suitable skills assessment. For example, an assessing authority may issue a suitable skills assessment on the basis of attainment of a tertiary qualification but may require a period of post qualification work experience before considering an applicant ‘skilled’ for the purpose of employment points.


>> my agent send this information...


----------



## [rcf]

I have already contacted them a month ago. I'm worried if I ask them about my status too often it will influence my outcome.


----------



## nardecap

[rcf] said:


> I have already contacted them a month ago. I'm worried if I ask them about my status too often it will influence my outcome.


Actually I find it very strange. ACS says it needs 12 weeks/3 months for doing the assessment. This I guess is fine but why no response to some applicants though they have completed the mentioned time. On top of that they say don't check the status with us as it will further delay your results and my question to that is 'why it will delay further', I am checking the status as I have not received the results within the specified timelines. Come on guys you took money for doing some job within a time frame which you only specified then why the delay and why i can't check the status. It is kind of threatening the applicants. This is frustrating but again what choice we have? So wait and take is easy.


----------



## kpprakash

Hello Seniors,

I have 10 years of work experience as software engineer, when i looked at the ANZSCO code, developer programmer is the role matching my exp for the last 2 to 3 years and before that it was matching software engineer

I am new to this forum and i have couple of question.

1. Should i opt for developer programmer as its the most relevant?

2. Should i opt for software engineer as its has been my maximum experience.

I need 10 to 15 points to qualify for applying for my EOI, so anyone could help me out on this regard will be great.

Thanks


----------



## anujmalhotra262

kpprakash said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> I have 10 years of work experience as software engineer, when i looked at the ANZSCO code, developer programmer is the role matching my exp for the last 2 to 3 years and before that it was matching software engineer
> 
> I am new to this forum and i have couple of question.
> 
> 1. Should i opt for developer programmer as its the most relevant?
> 
> 2. Should i opt for software engineer as its has been my maximum experience.
> 
> I need 10 to 15 points to qualify for applying for my EOI, so anyone could help me out on this regard will be great.
> 
> Thanks


Are you interested in 189 or 190? If 190, then go for software Engg as SS is open for Software Engg but not for Developer Prog... If keen for 189, then go for either of one, as both are available in 189.. if you score 60, you need to wait, if you score 65+ then you can expect invite soon.. Check all the states as welll and choose code accordingly.. there are people who are Project Managers but have got assessment for Software Engg category becouse, with Software Engg and IELTS 7, they have options in States as well with 60 or 65 score.. 

hope it helps.


----------



## kpprakash

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Are you interested in 189 or 190? If 190, then go for software Engg as SS is open for Software Engg but not for Developer Prog... If keen for 189, then go for either of one, as both are available in 189.. if you score 60, you need to wait, if you score 65+ then you can expect invite soon.. Check all the states as welll and choose code accordingly.. there are people who are Project Managers but have got assessment for Software Engg category becouse, with Software Engg and IELTS 7, they have options in States as well with 60 or 65 score..
> 
> hope it helps.


Hello anujmalhotra262,

Thanks for your quick reply, i am trying for 189.

Also another quick question is i have 10 yrs exp and my early part of the career job responsibilities match software engineer , say 2 to 5 years and rest of it fall best in developer programmer, will this have any impact on assessment with ACS? like reduction of exp year?


----------



## anujmalhotra262

kpprakash said:


> Hello anujmalhotra262,
> 
> Thanks for your quick reply, i am trying for 189.
> 
> Also another quick question is i have 10 yrs exp and my early part of the career job responsibilities match software engineer , say 2 to 5 years and rest of it fall best in developer programmer, will this have any impact on assessment with ACS? like reduction of exp year?



Reduction will happen... Make your reference letters with mix of roles and Resp of Software engg and Developer Prog.. They will check ur graduation Subjects and go through the ref, letters and accordingly deduct 2 yrs or 4 yrs...


----------



## kpprakash

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Reduction will happen... Make your reference letters with mix of roles and Resp of Software engg and Developer Prog.. They will check ur graduation Subjects and go through the ref, letters and accordingly deduct 2 yrs or 4 yrs...


Thanks a lot, will do it that way

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Expat Forum


----------



## rooroo

nardecap said:


> Friends, anyone got his/her results today? Or changes in status for anyone? I applied on 1st July and today completed my 3 months, have applied for Analyst Programmer with 10 years of experience. Hoping to have the results in a day or two.


submitted mine same date with yours. still "with assessor", this waiting game is killing me. i checked with them regarding the status and as expected I got the most "abused" answer from them "this will further delay blah blah"... hope to receive the result this week. too much time has been wasted already.


----------



## rooroo

Hi all, please disregard my reply above. Just checked the status tonight and the status changed to "In Progress". FInally!! Hope to receive the result tomorrow and submit my EOI tomorrow as well.


----------



## kpprakash

rooroo said:


> Hi all, please disregard my reply above. Just checked the status tonight and the status changed to "In Progress". FInally!! Hope to receive the result tomorrow and submit my EOI tomorrow as well.


All the best


----------



## nardecap

rooroo said:


> Hi all, please disregard my reply above. Just checked the status tonight and the status changed to "In Progress". FInally!! Hope to receive the result tomorrow and submit my EOI tomorrow as well.


All the best. At least some movement for you. For me the status is still 'with Assessor'. I hope it will change today and I will also be able to submit my EOI. 

Cheers.


----------



## nardecap

nardecap said:


> All the best. At least some movement for you. For me the status is still 'with Assessor'. I hope it will change today and I will also be able to submit my EOI.
> 
> Cheers.


Hi rooroo,

Any idea when your application moved to stage 4. I am not able to remember the same. However, I feel it was in a day or so and no subsequent request for additional documents was received. Just want to ascertain if they take 12 weeks/3 months from date of application or from date on which the application moves to stage 4.

I will wait for the progress today and will try to call them tomorrow if there is none. I am already holding myself in that regard. Seniors please advice if that will be a right thing to do. I have completed 13 weeks as well as 3 months. 

I eagerly wish to submit the EOI before 7th October invite round.

Cheers,


----------



## r00ckst4r

I am very sure you need IELTS before you apply for PR but not for Assessment.


----------



## rooroo

@nardecap

my application was submitted on July 1st, the following day moved to stage 2 and a couple of days moved to stage 4 (July 4).
I got the result this morning and as expected they deducted 2 years in my work experience.
may education is AQF degree equivalent.

I already applied my EOI this morning too, claimed 65 pts.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

rooroo said:


> @nardecap
> 
> my application was submitted on July 1st, the following day moved to stage 2 and a couple of days moved to stage 4 (July 4).
> I got the result this morning and as expected they deducted 2 years in my work experience.
> may education is AQF degree equivalent.
> 
> I already applied my EOI this morning too, claimed 65 pts.


What role are you applying for? Keep me posted about your eoi status. Good luck.


----------



## rooroo

koolsmartbuddy said:


> What role are you applying for? Keep me posted about your eoi status. Good luck.


Applied for Systems Analyst - ANZSCO 261112. I will


----------



## rooroo

updated my profile to display the timeline of my application.


----------



## kpprakash

rooroo said:


> @nardecap
> 
> my application was submitted on July 1st, the following day moved to stage 2 and a couple of days moved to stage 4 (July 4).
> I got the result this morning and as expected they deducted 2 years in my work experience.
> may education is AQF degree equivalent.
> 
> I already applied my EOI this morning too, claimed 65 pts.


Congrats, can you please tell us how u got 65 points? it will be helpful us to understand.


----------



## rooroo

kpprakash said:


> Congrats, can you please tell us how u got 65 points? it will be helpful us to understand.


hi kkprakash,

Age: 30 y/o - 30 pts
Education - BS Degree - 15 pts
Skilled Employment - 10 pts
IELTS - 10 pts (got the following scores: 8 8.5 7 8)
----
Total: 65 pts

I have almost 9 years of working experience as a systems analyst but ACS deducted 2 years. That leaves me less than 8 years of experience so claimed only 10 pts for skilled employment.


----------



## kpprakash

rooroo said:


> hi kkprakash,
> 
> Age: 30 y/o - 30 pts
> Education - BS Degree - 15 pts
> Skilled Employment - 10 pts
> IELTS - 10 pts (got the following scores: 8 8.5 7 8)
> ----
> Total: 65 pts
> 
> I have almost 9 years of working experience as a systems analyst but ACS deducted 2 years. That leaves me less than 8 years of experience so claimed only 10 pts for skilled employment.


Thanks for your quick reply, i have quick question do primary and secondary application both need to be under 32 to claim 30 points?

And what does CO mean in your signature?


----------



## rooroo

kpprakash said:


> Thanks for your quick reply, i have quick question do primary and secondary application both need to be under 32 to claim 30 points?
> 
> And what does CO mean in your signature?


as far as i know, only the main applicant needs to not over 32 years old to claim 30 pts  
CO means case officer, the one who will handle your visa application.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

rooroo said:


> as far as i know, only the main applicant needs to not over 32 years old to claim 30 pts
> CO means case officer, the one who will handle your visa application.


Rooroo add medical in your signature too.


----------



## dee567748

Dear Expats,

I have applied for ACS skill assessment on 9th September 2013 and it reach in stage 4 on 12th September 2013.I applied under 263111 computer network and system engineer. Previously I accessed positive for network analyst 263113 on march 2013.But I didn't get any state sponsorship for the same. I am having 5 years experience as of now and I am CCNP certified .I am B.Tech ECE completed on 2007.

Can any anyone share views on how many years of deduction will ACS do for me.

Also I have not got any deduction previously, so will this be a chance to reconsider by ACS.

Seniors please throw some lights on this.


----------



## Sai2Aus

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Reduction will happen... Make your reference letters with mix of roles and Resp of Software engg and Developer Prog.. They will check ur graduation Subjects and go through the ref, letters and accordingly deduct 2 yrs or 4 yrs...


Hi Anujmalhotra and other seniors..

Degree- BE Computer science.

My experiences are 2002-2005 - Unix Systems Adminstrator
2005-current - Software Tester.

I have applied for software tester code 261314. 

Will my 2yr reduction be from 2005 or 2002?

Thanks in advance..


----------



## nardecap

rooroo said:


> @nardecap
> 
> my application was submitted on July 1st, the following day moved to stage 2 and a couple of days moved to stage 4 (July 4).
> I got the result this morning and as expected they deducted 2 years in my work experience.
> may education is AQF degree equivalent.
> 
> I already applied my EOI this morning too, claimed 65 pts.


Hi Friends, 

Just wanted to update that by God's grace the status finally changed to 'In Progress' this evening. I will share my results with you all once I have them (Hopefully by tomorrow). 

Cheers


----------



## dee567748

Dear Seniors/friends,

Please shed some light to my query.



I have applied for ACS skill assessment on 9th September 2013 and it reach in stage 4 on 12th September 2013.I applied under 263111 computer network and system engineer. Previously I accessed positive for network analyst 263113 on march 2013.But I didn't get any state sponsorship for the same. I am having 5 years experience as of now and I am CCNP certified .I am B.Tech ECE completed on 2007.

Can any anyone share views on how many years of deduction will ACS do for me.

Also I have not got any deduction previously, so will this be a chance to reconsider by ACS.

Seniors please throw some lights on this.


----------



## lovetosmack

dee567748 said:


> Dear Seniors/friends,
> 
> Please shed some light to my query.
> 
> 
> 
> I have applied for ACS skill assessment on 9th September 2013 and it reach in stage 4 on 12th September 2013.I applied under 263111 computer network and system engineer. Previously I accessed positive for network analyst 263113 on march 2013.But I didn't get any state sponsorship for the same. I am having 5 years experience as of now and I am CCNP certified .I am B.Tech ECE completed on 2007.
> 
> Can any anyone share views on how many years of deduction will ACS do for me.
> 
> Also I have not got any deduction previously, so will this be a chance to reconsider by ACS.
> 
> Seniors please throw some lights on this.



There is a chance that they might deduct 4 years from your 5 year experience according to the new rules. But I guess there were a couple of guys on the forum who have luckily got only two years deducted.

The only way to know is to wait & see as we cannot influence the outcome either ways. Relax !


----------



## kpprakash

torrentkid said:


> There is a chance that they might deduct 4 years from your 5 year experience according to the new rules. But I guess there were a couple of guys on the forum who have luckily got only two years deducted.
> 
> The only way to know is to wait & see as we cannot influence the outcome either ways. Relax !


Why do they reduce 2 to 4 yrs actually? And where can I find the rules?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Expat Forum


----------



## nardecap

Hi Friends,

While I am still waiting for my ACS results (current status of ‘In Progress’ since yesterday evening) I thought of filling EOI. I have a query with respect to my relevant experience. My experience details are as below:

1)	Company A
Duration – 2nd June 2003 to 24th April 2004
2)	Company B
Duration – 24th April 2004 to 16th Dec 2005
3)	Company C
Duration – 19th Dec 2005 to 4th Aug 2006
4)	Company D
Duration – 18th Sep 2006 to 3rd Dec 2009
5)	Company E
Duration – 7th Dec 2009 to till date

I believe that first 2 years will be gone given the fact that I am holding a Master degree in Computer Application. So I have split the Company B experience into 2 parts and marked the one falling into first 2 years as ‘Not Relevant’. I hope this is the right thing to do. Please correct me if I am wrong.

Additionally, I am thinking ACS assessment letter mentions everything in months where as EOI expects everything in exact dates. So, In case the results stats that post June 2005 I am skilled can I start my relevant experience from 1st July 2005? Please guide?

Cheers.


----------



## kct22

nardecap said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Just wanted to update that by God's grace the status finally changed to 'In Progress' this evening. I will share my results with you all once I have them (Hopefully by tomorrow).
> 
> Cheers



Hi nardecap,

when did you applied for ACS?


----------



## nardecap

kct22 said:


> Hi nardecap,
> 
> when did you applied for ACS?


Hi,

I applied on 1st July 2013.


----------



## lovetosmack

kpprakash said:


> Why do they reduce 2 to 4 yrs actually? And where can I find the rules?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Expat Forum


Here is one of the links:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...assessment-work-experience-2.html#post1169879


----------



## nardecap

Hi Friends,

Here is the result. They have deducted 2 years as usual. However, I see they have missed 1/2 months here and there.

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the
ANZSCO Code.

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your MASTER OF COMPUTER APPLICATIONS from XXXX completed May
2003 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing

The following employment after July 2005 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 06/03 - 04/04 (0yrs 10mths)
Position: Software Programmer
Employer: Company A
Country: INDIA
Dates: 04/04 - 11/05 (1yrs 7mths)
Position: Analyst Programmer
Employer: Company B
Country: INDIA
Dates: 12/05 - 08/06 (0yrs 8mths)
Position: Developer
Employer: Company C
Country: INDIA
Dates: 09/06 - 12/09 (3yrs 3mths)
Position: Senior Software Engineer
Employer: Company D
Country: INDIA
Page 2
Dates: 12/09 - 06/13 (3yrs 6mths)
Position: Assistant Consultant
Employer: Company E
Country: SINGAPORE

Please share your thoughts.


----------



## kpprakash

nardecap said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Here is the result. They have deducted 2 years as usual. However, I see they have missed 1/2 months here and there.
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the
> ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your MASTER OF COMPUTER APPLICATIONS from XXXX completed May
> 2003 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing
> 
> The following employment after July 2005 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
> level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Dates: 06/03 - 04/04 (0yrs 10mths)
> Position: Software Programmer
> Employer: Company A
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 04/04 - 11/05 (1yrs 7mths)
> Position: Analyst Programmer
> Employer: Company B
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 12/05 - 08/06 (0yrs 8mths)
> Position: Developer
> Employer: Company C
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 09/06 - 12/09 (3yrs 3mths)
> Position: Senior Software Engineer
> Employer: Company D
> Country: INDIA
> Page 2
> Dates: 12/09 - 06/13 (3yrs 6mths)
> Position: Assistant Consultant
> Employer: Company E
> Country: SINGAPORE
> 
> Please share your thoughts.


Hello

Are you referring to this line "The following employment after July 2005 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled" to say they have reduced 2 years? also from July 2005 till date means u have 8+ exp and will allow you to claim 15 points, am i correct?


----------



## nardecap

kpprakash said:


> Hello
> 
> Are you referring to this line "The following employment after July 2005 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled" to say they have reduced 2 years? also from July 2005 till date means u have 8+ exp and will allow you to claim 15 points, am i correct?


Ya you are right about the 2 years. From July 2005 also they missed 1 or 2 months but it is not impacting me so I am moving forward with this result.


----------



## kpprakash

nardecap said:


> Ya you are right about the 2 years. From July 2005 also they missed 1 or 2 months but it is not impacting me so I am moving forward with this result.


All the very best, yea i see ur couple of months short for claiming 15 points, but i guess u can always edit your EOI after some month and claim 5 more points to cross 8 years exp, correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## nardecap

kpprakash said:


> All the very best, yea i see ur couple of months short for claiming 15 points, but i guess u can always edit your EOI after some month and claim 5 more points to cross 8 years exp, correct me if i am wrong.


The results are till June 2013, I am still in same company and same job so will usepayslips etc to claim the points. With this I have 8 years experience and 65 points.


----------



## dee567748

Cogratulation.Exactly how long it take for you after it reach stage 4.


----------



## nardecap

I don't remember precisely but I think 3 months. I submitted on 1st July.


----------



## Sai2Aus

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi Anujmalhotra and other seniors..
> 
> Degree- BE Computer science.
> 
> My experiences are 2002-2005 - Unix Systems Adminstrator
> 2005-current - Software Tester.
> 
> I have applied for software tester code 261314.
> 
> Will my 2yr reduction be from 2005 or 2002?
> 
> Thanks in advance..


Any advice on this please..


----------



## Sai2Aus

nardecap said:


> I don't remember precisely but I think 3 months. I submitted on 1st July.


Congrats and good luck for your next steps.. :cheer2:


----------



## GaursvSr

Has anybody who applied on July 3-4 got their result ? Mine is still in stage 4 and I applied on July 4.


----------



## Bunni015

Hi,

I hope by next week you might receive your ACS result via mail.... It took exactly 12 weeks for me.


Regards
Bunni


----------



## nardecap

Sai2Aus said:


> Congrats and good luck for your next steps.. :cheer2:


Thanks Buddy.


----------



## nardecap

GaursvSr said:


> Has anybody who applied on July 3-4 got their result ? Mine is still in stage 4 and I applied on July 4.


I guess you need to wait few more days. I applied on 1st July. Status changed to 'In Progress' yesterday and today i got the results. Hope this helps.

Cheers.


----------



## happyanna

Hi nardecap, 

I also applied on 1st July and submitted the requested document by 20th July. 
My application status is at Stage 4 'With Assessor'. Can I also expect my result in few days? 




nardecap said:


> I guess you need to wait few more days. I applied on 1st July. Status changed to 'In Progress' yesterday and today i got the results. Hope this helps.
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## bdtomas

happyanna said:


> Hi nardecap,
> 
> I also applied on 1st July and submitted the requested document by 20th July.
> My application status is at Stage 4 'With Assessor'. Can I also expect my result in few days?


It will take 12 Weeks after the submission of all documents.


----------



## rooroo

@nardecap, congrats buddy! you can now move on to the next step!


----------



## nardecap

rooroo said:


> @nardecap, congrats buddy! you can now move on to the next step!


@rooroo,

Thanks mate. I submitted the EOI for Analyst Programmer yesterday with 65 points.

Cheers.


----------



## tarunar1

bdtomas said:


> It will take 12 Weeks after the submission of all documents.


May be a bit more i applied on 10th July and still waiting for the results. It has been more than 12 weeks already.


----------



## nadh1981

JimJams said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Anyone know what the current processing times are for ACS skills assessment? I know around October/November time people were getting it back within a month, heard one story of 18 days!!!
> 
> Normally it is about 2 months right...?
> 
> thanks


I launched it in June and it took exactly 12 weeks. A processing time of 8 to 12 weeks has been show on site, however case officer took all 12 weeks to respond back.


----------



## rps7654

I applied on 28th June, I asked my agent whats going on ?

He told me to wait for 2 more weeks, so I am expecting the result around 14-15 Oct.

don't know why more than 12 weeks, ACS is taking more than 12 weeks nowdays


----------



## chsting

Applied on 9th July, moved to stage 4 the day itself.

Shockingly, the agent came back yesterday with a response: 


_Please upload the following documents:

Certified copy of the complete and final academic transcript for your bachelor degree - full transcript required._

My status is now changed to stage 3 after 12 weeks!! I have previously uploaded my degree transcript detailing the subject name as well as the grades. Not sure what he meant by "full transcript". 

Anyone facing the same?


----------



## Deepmanku

The timing they are taking is not fixed and all depends on their mood , how many files they complete a day.They does not give any detail how many files they process a day /week / or month
I think they are now taking more time to slow down the immigration process as they limit in IT is going full and they have plenty of time left left for July 2014.

I Have applied on 25 july 2013 and change status to 4 stage in 2 days. hoping for the +ve ..

even my Writing marks just short in IELTS so i am planning for test after get the result......


----------



## rooroo

Just wanted to share that I also lodged victoria ss yesterday for backup.
I already submitted my EOI for visa 189 with 65 pts.
if my vic ss result comes first, i will update my EOI to claim for 70 pts under visa 190.
But hopefully, i can receive the invitation for visa 189 before victoria gives the result as it usually takes 12 weeks to complete. keeping my fngers crossed.


----------



## rooroo

BlackBelt said:


> Great, but what this has to do with "ACS skills assessment processing time," which is the title of this thread???


Oops im so sorry for that. Im just carried away on how things are happening right now. 
Dear admin, pls remove that post if possible. Thanks.


----------



## bc_ashu

After a long wait..I have received my ACS results... 
I am slightly confused on why they have deducted 4 years of experience? 
I am pasting the result below for the reference. Please guide.

_________________________

Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 3 
June 2013. 
Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 135112 (ICT Project Manager) of the 
ANZSCO Code. 
Your qualification has been assessed as follows: 
Your Bachelor of Engineering from XXX University completed 
December 1999 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in 
computing 

The following employment after April 2005 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled 

level and relevant to 135112 (ICT Project Manager) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Dates: 04/01 - 10/08 (7yrs 6mths) 
Position: Tech Lead 
Employer: XXX 
Country: INDIA 

Dates: 10/08 - 03/11 (2yrs 5mths) 
Position: Project Manager 
Employer: XXX 
Country: INDIA 

Dates: 03/11 - 08/11 (0yrs 5mths) 
Position: Project Manager 
Employer: XXX 
Country: INDIA 

Dates: 12/11 - 04/13 (1yrs 4mths) 
Position: Project Manager 
Employer: XXX 
Country: INDIA 

___________________________________________


----------



## nardecap

bc_ashu said:


> After a long wait..I have received my ACS results...
> I am slightly confused on why they have deducted 4 years of experience?
> I am pasting the result below for the reference. Please guide.
> 
> _________________________
> 
> Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 3
> June 2013.
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 135112 (ICT Project Manager) of the
> ANZSCO Code.
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Engineering from XXX University completed
> December 1999 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in
> computing
> 
> The following employment after April 2005 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
> 
> level and relevant to 135112 (ICT Project Manager) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 04/01 - 10/08 (7yrs 6mths)
> Position: Tech Lead
> Employer: XXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 10/08 - 03/11 (2yrs 5mths)
> Position: Project Manager
> Employer: XXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 03/11 - 08/11 (0yrs 5mths)
> Position: Project Manager
> Employer: XXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 12/11 - 04/13 (1yrs 4mths)
> Position: Project Manager
> Employer: XXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> ___________________________________________


Hi,

ACS takes into consideration only last 10 years of experience. With that in view they considered experience starting 2003. From there they have deducted 2 years and assessed your experience from 2005. I hope this helps.

Cheers


----------



## bc_ashu

Thanks for the clarification man...


nardecap said:


> Hi,
> 
> ACS takes into consideration only last 10 years of experience. With that in view they considered experience starting 2003. From there they have deducted 2 years and assessed your experience from 2005. I hope this helps.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## sudheerreddy

Hi Friends,

Please provide me some sample format for Self affidavit for the current company.

Do I need to get this from superior only or can I get from the same level?

My designation is Senior Software engineer, So I need to get it compulsory from the seniors i.e Team lead, PM etc? or from the same level i.e Senior software engineer is enough?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rps7654

Hi Experts,

if anyone can help please :

I applied for ACS eval on 28th June(no clue till now) :

My data :

1) Diploma Computer engineering (3 years) 2005-2008.

2) BSC (IT) Lateral entry to 2nd year (2008-2010) and same was mentioned in CV, its a three year degree via correspondence from Punjab technical university. Degree was awarded on Sep-2010

Work ex :

March-2010 till now as Network Professional in a MNC , So in September 2013, I have completed 3 n half years of work ex.

My query : My agent has only uploaded my IT degree n CCNA certificate in academic documents, can anyone advice if its fine to show the degree only, because I have a diploma too, n what about my degree being a lateral entry one, therefore I was able to produce mark sheets of 4 semesters only

Please comment if ACS down values my degree what will happen, should I have uploaded my diploma too ? :-|


----------



## lovetosmack

sudheerreddy said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Please provide me some sample format for Self affidavit for the current company.
> 
> Do I need to get this from superior only or can I get from the same level?
> 
> My designation is Senior Software engineer, So I need to get it compulsory from the seniors i.e Team lead, PM etc? or from the same level i.e Senior software engineer is enough?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Quoting from ACS guidelines document:

"A Statutory Declaration from a work colleague must describe the working relationship with the applicant and supply details of the duties performed by the applicant with relevant dates of employment. It is *preferable* that the work colleague providing the statutory declaration be at a supervisory level."

Self affidavit's are invalid. You need to get a Statutory declaration signed by your work colleague preferably at a supervisory level. 

A template can be found here. 

Get it done on at least Rs.20 stamp paper & make sure you get it notarized. Talk to some lawyer outside any court building in your city & they would guide you.


----------



## lovetosmack

rps7654 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> if anyone can help please :
> 
> I applied for ACS eval on 28th June(no clue till now) :
> 
> My data :
> 
> 1) Diploma Computer engineering (3 years) 2005-2008.
> 
> 2) BSC (IT) Lateral entry to 2nd year (2008-2010) and same was mentioned in CV, its a three year degree via correspondence from Punjab technical university. Degree was awarded on Sep-2010
> 
> Work ex :
> 
> March-2010 till now as Network Professional in a MNC , So in September 2013, I have completed 3 n half years of work ex.
> 
> My query : My agent has only uploaded my IT degree n CCNA certificate in academic documents, can anyone advice if its fine to show the degree only, because I have a diploma too, n what about my degree being a lateral entry one, therefore I was able to produce mark sheets of 4 semesters only
> 
> Please comment if ACS down values my degree what will happen, should I have uploaded my diploma too ? :-|


I don't think that would be a problem as only the highest qualified degree is assessed. I would wait for someone else to comment on this.


----------



## bdtomas

rps7654 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> if anyone can help please :
> 
> I applied for ACS eval on 28th June(no clue till now) :
> 
> My data :
> 
> 1) Diploma Computer engineering (3 years) 2005-2008.
> 
> 2) BSC (IT) Lateral entry to 2nd year (2008-2010) and same was mentioned in CV, its a three year degree via correspondence from Punjab technical university. Degree was awarded on Sep-2010
> 
> Work ex :
> 
> March-2010 till now as Network Professional in a MNC , So in September 2013, I have completed 3 n half years of work ex.
> 
> My query : My agent has only uploaded my IT degree n CCNA certificate in academic documents, can anyone advice if its fine to show the degree only, because I have a diploma too, n what about my degree being a lateral entry one, therefore I was able to produce mark sheets of 4 semesters only
> 
> Please comment if ACS down values my degree what will happen, should I have uploaded my diploma too ? :-|



ACS will deduct minimum 2 years of your total experiences. so if your exp is 3 + years how will be able to claim points in skill employment??


----------



## dee567748

Dear Friends,

Has any one got their ACS assessment recently ??????


----------



## dee567748

You should apply with full of your documents.Let ACS decide during their evaluations.


----------



## rajeeve6600

I applied for ACS on July 1st and got my results today :

I have done B.tech in Applied Electronics and Instrumentation from MG university
and have 5 years 6 months of Software developer experience.

They deducted 4 years of my experience and, Thank God, gave a positive evaluation.

My degree has been accessed as comparable to an AQF degree with major in computing....


----------



## Sai2Aus

rajeeve6600 said:


> I applied for ACS on July 1st and got my results today :
> 
> I have done B.tech in Applied Electronics and Instrumentation from MG university
> and have 5 years 6 months of Software developer experience.
> 
> They deducted 4 years of my experience and, Thank God, gave a positive evaluation.
> 
> My degree has been accessed as comparable to an AQF degree with major in computing....


Congats Rajeev


----------



## prefetcher

Sai2Aus said:


> Congats Rajeev


Congrats!!


----------



## bdtomas

rajeeve6600 said:


> I applied for ACS on July 1st and got my results today :
> 
> I have done B.tech in Applied Electronics and Instrumentation from MG university
> and have 5 years 6 months of Software developer experience.
> 
> They deducted 4 years of my experience and, Thank God, gave a positive evaluation.
> 
> My degree has been accessed as comparable to an AQF degree with major in computing....


Congrats...but after 4 years deduction you have 1 and 6 months left. so how will you be able to claim points on skill employment


----------



## [rcf]

Applied on 20th June. Got my results today. 111 days.


----------



## bdtomas

[rcf] said:


> Applied on 20th June. Got my results today. 111 days.


Congrats...how many years deducted??


----------



## [rcf]

bdtomas said:


> Congrats...how many years deducted??


2 years, I work as a software developer and my 5 years education was closely related to the job I do now.


----------



## dee567748

Hi Friends,

IS anyone in this forum with electronics and communication and applied under 263111?
how many years they have deducted if you hold CCNP.

Please reply.i applied for 263111 still under stage 4.


----------



## tarunar1

dee567748 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Has any one got their ACS assessment recently ??????


@ dee567748

When did you apply for acs??


----------



## tarunar1

rajeeve6600 said:


> I applied for ACS on July 1st and got my results today :
> 
> I have done B.tech in Applied Electronics and Instrumentation from MG university
> and have 5 years 6 months of Software developer experience.
> 
> They deducted 4 years of my experience and, Thank God, gave a positive evaluation.
> 
> My degree has been accessed as comparable to an AQF degree with major in computing....


Congrats Rajeev. Good luck for further process.


----------



## ToAustralia2013

tarunar1 said:


> @ dee567748
> 
> When did you apply for acs??


By God's Grace , I received my ACS assessment results today. I had applied on July 7th and exactly 90 days on I received my result today - Oct 8th ( Oct 7th I understand was a holiday in Australia ). About 1.5 years of my experience was deducted, I have 6.6 now, applied for EOI - Trusting God for the best

I am sure you will receive your soon - when had you submitted


----------



## dee567748

i applied on 9 th september under 263111 and i am ECE with CCNP certified.

I am having 5 years of experience now and my ACS application is in stage 4 now.

I am just wondering if any one with ECE applied under 263111 and how many years got deducted for them.

By the way ,how come 1.5 years deduction ,according to their summarry of criteria they are deducting 2 to 4 years.

Thanks for understanding


----------



## tarunar1

ToAustralia2013 said:


> By God's Grace , I received my ACS assessment results today. I had applied on July 7th and exactly 90 days on I received my result today - Oct 8th ( Oct 7th I understand was a holiday in Australia ). About 1.5 years of my experience was deducted, I have 6.6 now, applied for EOI - Trusting God for the best
> 
> I am sure you will receive your soon - when had you submitted


I applied on 10th July and still waiting.


----------



## jitunair18

Applied on 23rd july and still waiting STAGE 4 at the moment


----------



## happyanna

I applied on 1st July and haven't received the result yet... 
I was expecting the result in 1st week of October. Second week has already started.


----------



## techie_blr

I applied on 5th Oct and it is in Stage-1 currently.


----------



## jitunair18

Hi HappyAnna,
Thats more than 3 months right?Does it take more than 3 months??


----------



## ToAustralia2013

dee567748 said:


> i applied on 9 th september under 263111 and i am ECE with CCNP certified.
> 
> I am having 5 years of experience now and my ACS application is in stage 4 now.
> 
> I am just wondering if any one with ECE applied under 263111 and how many years got deducted for them.
> 
> By the way ,how come 1.5 years deduction ,according to their summarry of criteria they are deducting 2 to 4 years.
> 
> Thanks for understanding


I would think it also depends on your work profile and experience. I have more than 8 years of experience and have been working in the same company and technology all these years. I had applied for Software Engineer.. So my understanding is that the flow and constant growth n experience in the same domain made the difference... At the end just thankful to God my experience was not deducted below 5


----------



## happyanna

jitunair18 said:


> Hi HappyAnna,
> Thats more than 3 months right?Does it take more than 3 months??


Yes, I know that it has been over 3 months now. When I requested for an update, I got the same email as everyone got stating that there are high volume of applications and processing time is around 12 weeks.


----------



## Sai2Aus

Hi all,


My Degree- BE Computer science.

My experiences are 2002-2005 - Unix Systems Adminstrator
2005-current - Software Tester.

I have applied for software tester code 261314.

Will my 2yr reduction be from 2005 or 2002?

Please someone advice on this..

Thanks in advance..


----------



## kct22

Hi All,

I applied ACS on 6th July and got my results today.

I am lucky in my case. They have detected 2 years of my work experience. I am 2007 passed out and I had loads of paper, completed my graduation on april 2009. I started working since 2007. some where in the thread I read that ACS will consider experience post graduation. 

Results:

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:

Your Bachelor of Technology In Information Technology from xxxx University completed April 2009 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing

The following employment after September 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 08/07 - 07/09 (1yrs 11mths)
Position: System Engineer - L1
Employer: XXXXXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 08/09 - 12/09 (0yrs 4mths)
Position: Field Engineer
Employer: XXXXXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 03/10 - 09/10 (0yrs 6mths)
Position: IT Help Desk Engineer - Trainee
Employer: Melstar Information Technologies Ltd
Country: INDIA

Dates: 10/10 - 07/13 (2yrs 9mths)
Position: Senior Engineer - IMS
Employer: XXXXXX
Country: INDIA


----------



## happyanna

kct22 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied ACS on 6th Oct and got my results today.
> 
> I am lucky in my case. They have detected 2 years of my work experience. I am 2007 passed out and I had loads of paper, completed my graduation on april 2009. I started working since 2007. some where in the thread I read that ACS will consider experience post graduation.
> 
> Results:
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Bachelor of Technology In Information Technology from xxxx University completed April 2009 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> 
> The following employment after September 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 08/07 - 07/09 (1yrs 11mths)
> Position: System Engineer - L1
> Employer: XXXXXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 08/09 - 12/09 (0yrs 4mths)
> Position: Field Engineer
> Employer: XXXXXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 03/10 - 09/10 (0yrs 6mths)
> Position: IT Help Desk Engineer - Trainee
> Employer: Melstar Information Technologies Ltd
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 10/10 - 07/13 (2yrs 9mths)
> Position: Senior Engineer - IMS
> Employer: XXXXXX
> Country: INDIA


Pls correct me if I'm wrong you got your result in 2 days.


----------



## kct22

happyanna said:


> Pls correct me if I'm wrong you got your result in 2 days.


I am sorry, I applied on 6th July and they took 3 months.


----------



## happyanna

kct22 said:


> I am sorry, I applied on 6th July and they took 3 months.


Ok. Got it.

Were you requested for more documents by your CO?


----------



## kct22

happyanna said:


> Ok. Got it.
> 
> Were you requested for more documents by your CO?


No, I have submitted all the documents like offer letter, payslips, form 16,experience, reveling letter, reference letter and a statuary declaration from all my employers. I believe no contacted my ex-employes.

Nowadays ACS takes 3 months for assessment.


----------



## Rahul1231

Hi All,

I need some advise from expat here.

I have completed 3 year diploma in 2003 in elec. & comm from govt college. after that i din job and work in some companies till 2007 and in dec 2007 i got job as telecom transmission engineer in india's no. 2 company for almost 2 years and then in uk based telecom company for another two year and now an working with a telecom vendor in one of the UK based mnc til now.

I have had a distance b.tech degree completed in 2010 and distance BSC(IT) degree in 2008.

1.My question is there is 3 year gap between diploma and first company i worked.how much point i can claim for diploma.

2. if i show my b.tech degree how much point i can claim , and my experience would be counted after 2010 which is only three year.

someone can me suggest the best way to show educational qualification and experience in such way that i could claim maximum point out of them.

presently i am preparing for ielts and assessment , completed 32 years age in sep 13 and still single.

regards
R.S


----------



## rps7654

rps7654 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> if anyone can help please :
> 
> I applied for ACS eval on 28th June(no clue till now) :
> 
> My data :
> 
> 1) Diploma Computer engineering (3 years) 2005-2008.
> 
> 2) BSC (IT) Lateral entry to 2nd year (2008-2010) and same was mentioned in CV, its a three year degree via correspondence from Punjab technical university. Degree was awarded on Sep-2010
> 
> Work ex :
> 
> March-2010 till now as Network Professional in a MNC , So in September 2013, I have completed 3 n half years of work ex.
> 
> My query : My agent has only uploaded my IT degree n CCNA certificate in academic documents, can anyone advice if its fine to show the degree only, because I have a diploma too, n what about my degree being a lateral entry one, therefore I was able to produce mark sheets of 4 semesters only
> 
> Please comment if ACS down values my degree what will happen, should I have uploaded my diploma too ? :-|


anyone for my query ??


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

rps7654 said:


> anyone for my query ??


My gut is we should show all our qualifications no matter what they are. I would like to put in as much information as I can instead of less.


----------



## guri.d.chd

Hey there..

One of my friend is applying for assesment. She had exp from 3 different employers.

Company X : 8 months
Comapny Y : 2 years
Company Z : 4 years

She can get statutory declaration from latest manager. will relieving letters from other 2 employers work as proofs ?

Can you suggest what proofs related to job needs to be submitted?

Thanks,
Guri



koolsmartbuddy said:


> My gut is we should show all our qualifications no matter what they are. I would like to put in as much information as I can instead of less.


----------



## guri.d.chd

Hey there..

One of my friend is applying for assesment. She had exp from 3 different employers.

Company X : 8 months
Comapny Y : 2 years
Company Z : 4 years

She can get statutory declaration from latest manager. will relieving letters from other 2 employers work as proofs ?

Can you suggest what proofs related to job needs to be submitted?

Thanks,
Guri




kct22 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied ACS on 6th July and got my results today.
> 
> I am lucky in my case. They have detected 2 years of my work experience. I am 2007 passed out and I had loads of paper, completed my graduation on april 2009. I started working since 2007. some where in the thread I read that ACS will consider experience post graduation.
> 
> Results:
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Bachelor of Technology In Information Technology from xxxx University completed April 2009 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> 
> The following employment after September 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 08/07 - 07/09 (1yrs 11mths)
> Position: System Engineer - L1
> Employer: XXXXXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 08/09 - 12/09 (0yrs 4mths)
> Position: Field Engineer
> Employer: XXXXXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 03/10 - 09/10 (0yrs 6mths)
> Position: IT Help Desk Engineer - Trainee
> Employer: Melstar Information Technologies Ltd
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 10/10 - 07/13 (2yrs 9mths)
> Position: Senior Engineer - IMS
> Employer: XXXXXX
> Country: INDIA


----------



## lovetosmack

sudheerreddy said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Today I am applying for ACS. I have some doubt about my CV?
> 
> 1) Do I need to upload my CV?
> 2) Is notary required for CV?
> 3) Is my signature required on CV?
> 
> It's very urgent. Please help me.
> 
> Thank you very much in advance.


1) Do I need to upload my CV? - *YES*
2) Is notary required for CV? - *NO*
3) Is my signature required on CV? - *NO*


----------



## Sai2Aus

guri.d.chd said:


> Hey there..
> 
> One of my friend is applying for assesment. She had exp from 3 different employers.
> 
> Company X : 8 months
> Comapny Y : 2 years
> Company Z : 4 years
> 
> She can get statutory declaration from latest manager. will relieving letters from other 2 employers work as proofs ?
> 
> Can you suggest what proofs related to job needs to be submitted?
> 
> Thanks,
> Guri


No. Relieving letters cannot be uploaded. individual reference letters/statutory declaration from each company/superior is mandatory.


----------



## kct22

Sai2Aus said:


> No. Relieving letters cannot be uploaded. individual reference letters/statutory declaration from each company is mandatory.


Hi guri.d.chd,

For more reference please go through the below link. you can find in the ACS website.

Also in my case one of my employer refused to give reference letter and did not contact my ex manager or ex team lead. I got statuary declaration from one of my senior colleague, ACS accepted that experience. 

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf 

please go through page 5 and 6.

http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0005/17636/Document-Checklist.pdf

for document check list


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Kc22 I can't see the list of documents in the link you sent. Could you point me to the page number which has this information.


----------



## bdtomas

sudheerreddy said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Today I am applying for ACS. I have some doubt about my CV?
> 
> 1) Do I need to upload my CV?
> 2) Is notary required for CV?
> 3) Is my signature required on CV?
> 
> It's very urgent. Please help me.
> 
> Thank you very much in advance.


CV is not required for ACS.


----------



## kct22

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Kc22 I can't see the list of documents in the link you sent. Could you point me to the page number which has this information.


here is the link

http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/...-Checklist.pdf

Or you can find in the ACS website

https://www.acs.org.au/migration-skills-assessment/information-for-applicants


----------



## lovetosmack

bdtomas said:


> CV is not required for ACS.


@bdthomas: There is an option in the first page itself asking for CV. Do you wish to recheck & comment on it ?


----------



## bdtomas

torrentkid said:


> @bdthomas: There is an option in the first page itself asking for CV. Do you wish to recheck & comment on it ?


Yes.. it is an option..but is it mandatory??


----------



## Sai2Aus

torrentkid said:


> @bdthomas: There is an option in the first page itself asking for CV. Do you wish to recheck & comment on it ?


When i applied i too checked there was an option to upload cv but I have not uploaded cv. Its not in document check list. Its not mandatory.


----------



## dee567748

Dear Friends,

Has anyone got ACS results holding Electronics and communication degree and applied under 263111.If yes please share your assessment output and time period for completion of assessment.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

dee567748 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Has anyone got ACS results holding Electronics and communication degree and applied under 263111.If yes please share your assessment output and time period for completion of assessment.


I have the same qualification but I will get my results on 15th July.


----------



## ajay.lele83

Guys,

can you please advise if i will be able to get Positive Assessment with below details?

Qualification
Diploma in Mech Engg(My Syllabus contains Computer Application/Electronics Engg)

7.5 years of IT Exp, planning to apply via RPL route. Let me know your thoughts


----------



## dee567748

*[QUOTE="koolsmartbuddy, post: 2002202, member: 248234"]I have the same qualification but I will get my results*

Hey koolsmartbuddy,

did u mean to say 15 th of october or you already got your results.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

dee567748 said:


> Hey koolsmartbuddy,
> 
> did u mean to say 15 th of october or you already got your results.


Yes I meant 15th October. Sorry.


----------



## shyam

Guys,

Just to share you my experience of mine.

I had ACS which was assessed in April 2011 with only 1 year validity. But with the later assessments all the result letters including the previous (After 2010 ) are valid for 2 years.

My EOI was submitted in 2012 with the April 2011 assessment letter.

I had no issues with my application and I recently got my VISA with the April 2011 assessment.

This means,
Your application is considered based on your EOI submission date and mostly the rules on this date will be applicable.
ACS should be valid when you submit your EOI(but a few cases were successful against this one) and do not worry if ACS expires when you lodge your application as EOI will be still valid when you apply for VISA.

EOI expires in 2 years and when you submit a new EOI, probably then you might need to use a new ACS.

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## krish82

Hi shyam,
Is there any time limit for EOI submit after skill assessment received????


----------



## shyam

krish82 said:


> Hi shyam,
> Is there any time limit for EOI submit after skill assessment received????


There is no time limit as such. However, the ACS is valid for 2 years and better you submit the EOI before the end of ACS 2 years.
Once you submit the EOI you should be having additional EOI 2 years to continue with your assess ACS and submitted EOI.

Once EOI expires, you might need a new ACS.


----------



## imrukhan81

Hi
What is the average time to get the ACS now?
Thanks


----------



## GBTUSA

hi everyone!

I just joined this forum today and had a few questions.

I see on the other threads and forums that they have received their assessment from ACS in 7-8 days. Here everyone is saying it took 3 months. Is there an explanation? 

Victoria state website says "APPLY FIRST TO VICTORIAN GOVT FOR NOMINATION" and once you're nominated then apply to DIAC. is that correct? 

Thanx in advance for your response.


----------



## arz

Got my ACS evaluation for 261313 complete. I lodged my application on 9th July and got my eval on 9th october.

Details

Master of Technology in Computer Science from <redacted> completed <redacted> has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master
Degree with a major in computing.

Bachelor of Technology in Information Technology from <redacted> completed <redacted> has been assessed as comparable to an AQF
Bachelor Degree with a major in computing

Dates: <redacted> (3yrs 3mths)
Position: Software Development Engineer in Test
Employer: <redacted>
Country: INDIA

Dates: <redacted> (1yrs 0mths)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: <redacted>
Country: INDIA

Dates: <redacted> (1yrs 7mths)
Position: <redacted>
Employer: <redacted>
Country: INDIA




2 years were deducted from experience by ACS.


----------



## FrederickP

Applied on 08 Jul 2013
Status only change to "in progress" on 11 Oct 2013. So far still no email from ACS yet


----------



## GBTUSA

FrederickP said:


> Applied on 08 Jul 2013
> Status only change to "in progress" on 11 Oct 2013. So far still no email from ACS yet


That's a long wait. you should call ACS and find out what's happening.


----------



## Sai2Aus

FrederickP said:


> Applied on 08 Jul 2013
> Status only change to "in progress" on 11 Oct 2013. So far still no email from ACS yet


In a day or 2 u would get your mail.


----------



## sudheerreddy

Hi Friends,

Today I've submitted ACS documents. After giving my credit card information and Submit, I got my reference number and also it says Acknowledgement e-mail has been automatically sent to your mail address. But I didn't get any e-mail.

Please help me, how to get the username and password.

Many many thanks in advance.


----------



## imrukhan81

Can anyone tell me the ACS re-assesment procedure?
Do we need to submit all the documents again?
I am working in the same company. ( same as in the old ACS )


----------



## bdtomas

Hai seniors.

How long does it takes from stage 1 to stage 4. I applied on 9th Oct. today it is in stage 4...what does it mean??

thanks in advance


----------



## Sai2Aus

sudheerreddy said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Today I've submitted ACS documents. After giving my credit card information and Submit, I got my reference number and also it says Acknowledgement e-mail has been automatically sent to your mail address. But I didn't get any e-mail.
> 
> Please help me, how to get the username and password.
> 
> Many many thanks in advance.


You will have to wait for the email to get username and password.. wait for 2days you would get it.


----------



## Sai2Aus

bdtomas said:


> Hai seniors.
> 
> How long does it takes from stage 1 to stage 4. I applied on 9th Oct. today it is in stage 4...what does it mean??
> 
> thanks in advance


You will have to wait till jan 9th for your result.


----------



## sudheerreddy

Sai2Aus said:


> You will have to wait for the email to get username and password.. wait for 2days you would get it.


Thank you for your prompt reply.

I'll wait for it.


----------



## Janardhan.G

bdtomas said:


> Hai seniors.
> 
> How long does it takes from stage 1 to stage 4. I applied on 9th Oct. today it is in stage 4...what does it mean??
> 
> thanks in advance


lucky you!!!

i applied on 16th sept and still my application is at stage 2. by the way, your waiting game starts now..probably they take at least 4 months..my opinion..


----------



## bdtomas

Janardhan.G said:


> lucky you!!!
> 
> i applied on 16th sept and still my application is at stage 2. by the way, your waiting game starts now..probably they take at least 4 months..my opinion..


we have nothing to do on it..But we can hope for the best....thanks


----------



## Rokar

Hi all
I have applied for ACS on July 8th and now it's in stage 4. It was mentioned in the ACS web page that the processing will take around 12 weeks, but now it has crossed 12 weeks and still no update. Any idea how much more time will it take. I have applied under the developer programmer anzo code.


----------



## FrederickP

Finally. They cut out 2 years from my experience. Am I right to conclude that the total years of experience is Jul 2005-Jul 2013 (8 years)? 

Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 8 July 2013.

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 135112 (ICT Project Manager) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
Your Microsoft Certified Solution Developer from Microsoft completed September 2001 has
been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing
Your Bachelor of Computer Science (Honours) from University of xxxx completed
July 2000 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in
computing

The following employment after July 2005 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 135112 (ICT Project Manager) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 05/03 - 05/12 (9yrs 0mths)
Position: IT Project Manager
Employer: xxx
Country: MALAYSIA

Dates: 06/12 - 06/13 (1yrs 0mths)
Position: IT Project Manager
Employer: yyy
Country: MALAYSIA

The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.
Dates: 02/00 - 01/03 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Consultant - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
Employer: zzz
Country: MALAYSIA


----------



## umi

Hello Frederick

Yes, your work experience will be counted from July 2005 onwards.

CHeers


----------



## happyanna

arz said:


> Got my ACS evaluation for 261313 complete. I lodged my application on 9th July and got my eval on 9th october.
> 
> Details
> 
> Master of Technology in Computer Science from <redacted> completed <redacted> has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master
> Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> Bachelor of Technology in Information Technology from <redacted> completed <redacted> has been assessed as comparable to an AQF
> Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> 
> Dates: <redacted> (3yrs 3mths)
> Position: Software Development Engineer in Test
> Employer: <redacted>
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: <redacted> (1yrs 0mths)
> Position: Software Engineer
> Employer: <redacted>
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: <redacted> (1yrs 7mths)
> Position: <redacted>
> Employer: <redacted>
> Country: INDIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 years were deducted from experience by ACS.


Congrats for the assessment.
Were you requested for any additional docs ?

Thanks.


----------



## happyanna

FrederickP said:


> Applied on 08 Jul 2013
> Status only change to "in progress" on 11 Oct 2013. So far still no email from ACS yet


Hello, 

Were you requested for additional documents by your CO?

Thanks.


----------



## sudheerreddy

bdtomas said:


> Hai seniors.
> 
> How long does it takes from stage 1 to stage 4. I applied on 9th Oct. today it is in stage 4...what does it mean??
> 
> thanks in advance


Hello bdtomas,

If you applied on 9th Oct, when did u get your acknowledgement e-mail?
When did you receive your user name and password?


----------



## sudheerreddy

Janardhan.G said:


> lucky you!!!
> 
> i applied on 16th sept and still my application is at stage 2. by the way, your waiting game starts now..probably they take at least 4 months..my opinion..


Hi Janardhan,

after submitting your acs docs, how many days they took to send yours user name and password?


----------



## Janardhan.G

sudheerreddy said:


> Hi Janardhan,
> 
> after submitting your acs docs, how many days they took to send yours user name and password?


24hrs, i did it via agent.


----------



## lrana32

gchabs said:


> Hello All,
> 
> If I start my Online Application on ACS today, is there is time stipulation as such that I'd have to submit my application within? Or I can take forever, to complete and submit? For instance once you have an invite from DIAC you must apply within 60 days, any such deadline for completing and submitting your ACS online application, once you start ?
> 
> Basically I have to wait till the end of this month to complete 2 years in my chosen occupation, which is the minimum I'd need to show to claim a +ve assessment from ACS to count my MSc as a major ict/closely related degree to ICT Project Manager ANZCODE 135112.
> 
> But out of curiosity I'm thinking to start putting rest details I have beforehand. What you reckon?


Yes there is a time limit of 30 days for ACS application. If you do not submit the application within 30 days you application will be archived and you have to start all over again. If you are planning to submit by end of this month then you can start uploading all the documents and save it before and submit it later with 30 days.


----------



## lrana32

Rokar said:


> Hi all
> I have applied for ACS on July 8th and now it's in stage 4. It was mentioned in the ACS web page that the processing will take around 12 weeks, but now it has crossed 12 weeks and still no update. Any idea how much more time will it take. I have applied under the developer programmer anzo code.


I think you should write an email to them or call them. Though it would not make much difference as you might get a standard answer saying you application is under process but still there is no harm in writing to them as you have crossed 12 weeks.


----------



## gchabs

lrana32 said:


> Yes there is a time limit of 30 days for ACS application. If you do not submit the application within 30 days you application will be archived and you have to start all over again. If you are planning to submit by end of this month then you can start uploading all the documents and save it before and submit it later with 30 days.


Thanks Irana!


----------



## GBTUSA

Sai2Aus said:


> You will have to wait till jan 9th for your result.


It's not always 3 months. some people have got it in 8 days.


----------



## Sai2Aus

GBTUSA said:


> It's not always 3 months. some people have got it in 8 days.


The timeframe now for ACS results are 12weeks or more. But not lesser. There is a spreadsheet which shows this. You can browse the previous pages to check it. 

Can you tell from what source you got to know its 8days? Is this recent ?


----------



## GBTUSA

Sai2Aus said:


> The timeframe now for ACS results are 12weeks or more. But not lesser. There is a spreadsheet which shows this. You can browse the previous pages to check it.
> 
> Can you tell from what source you got to know its 8days? Is this recent ?


I Googled "ACS assessment processing time" and people in some of the forums have got it within days of applying. as recent as current.


----------



## BlackBelt

Please check and update our spreadsheet, you can find information for current wait times for several members of this forums:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc#gid=0

It seems some people who applied in Q1 2013 received their assessment very fast; however right now, as we can see from the spreadsheet, the average wait time is of 90 days, as correctly stated at ACS' website.


----------



## mahesh_dh2001

amolpa said:


> All,
> 
> To update on ACS skill assessment time- I have got ACS assessment done for code 261314 (Software Tester) in just 25 days and result is positive. I have done it myself with the help of this forum. So thanks to all experts and helpful guys here.
> 
> To add on to this - Bachelor of Electronics/Electronics & Telecom Enngg from India is ICT equivalant degree.
> 
> please let me know if anyone need any help/information on ACS skill Assessment.
> 
> Next is IELTS!!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Amol



Hi Amol,

I have applied for ACS (263111)on 15th July and waiting for results. I hold degree in Bsc. Electronics. I was in college till 2003, after that I started working but completed my degree in 2012. Also I hold MCP,MCITP,MCTS. I have 9+ years of experience.

Do you have any idea how much years of experience they will deduct and what would be the possible outcome of my case.

Appriciate your thoughts.

Thanks,
Mahesh


----------



## lovetosmack

Does anyone know how should I request ACS for status update? I have applied on 14th July & it still says "With Assessor".


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

torrentkid said:


> Does anyone know how should I request ACS for status update? I have applied on 14th July & it still says "With Assessor".


If it gives you any relief I am 7th June culprit


----------



## lovetosmack

koolsmartbuddy said:


> If it gives you any relief I am 7th June culprit


I guess you should check for a status update. It should at least act as reminder to them that we have been waiting for long now. Let me know how you will ask for an update.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

I did call them and they told me it would take 3 months from the time I submitted all the documents. I had submitted them on 15th July so I am hoping they make some progress around 15th October.


----------



## mahesh_dh2001

torrentkid said:


> Does anyone know how should I request ACS for status update? I have applied on 14th July & it still says "With Assessor".


You may get it on 18th.


----------



## prseeker

mahesh_dh2001 said:


> Hi Amol,
> 
> I have applied for ACS (263111)on 15th July and waiting for results. I hold degree in Bsc. Electronics. I was in college till 2003, after that I started working but completed my degree in 2012. Also I hold MCP,MCITP,MCTS. I have 9+ years of experience.
> 
> Do you have any idea how much years of experience they will deduct and what would be the possible outcome of my case.
> 
> Appriciate your thoughts.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mahesh


Hi Mahesh ,

In my case degree (BCA) tenure was from 2001 - 2004 . I started working in 2004 itself but managed to complete my degree in 2006 only. I have been told by various immigration consultants and people out here that ACS only considers post graduation experience . So in my case they will only consider experience after 2006 , and will also deduct minimum 2 years from post graduation experience.
But I also know that they consider MCSE etc as a diploma , so if you completed your certifications 5-6 years back then it may work out for you . I just noticed that on 15th Oct it will be 3 months since you sent your request so in any case you will get to know the outcome in 2-3 days . 
Best of luck with your results :fingerscrossed:

Please take all the information I gave with pinch of salt as I am also a newbie here .
Do post your results once you get it as it will help the other people on the forum.

Regards


----------



## mahesh_dh2001

prseeker said:


> Hi Mahesh ,
> 
> In my case degree (BCA) tenure was from 2001 - 2004 . I started working in 2004 itself but managed to complete my degree in 2006 only. I have been told by various immigration consultants and people out here that ACS only considers post graduation experience . So in my case they will only consider experience after 2006 , and will also deduct minimum 2 years from post graduation experience.
> But I also know that they consider MCSE etc as a diploma , so if you completed your certifications 5-6 years back then it may work out for you . I just noticed that on 15th Oct it will be 3 months since you sent your request so in any case you will get to know the outcome in 2-3 days .
> Best of luck with your results :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Please take all the information I gave with pinch of salt as I am also a newbie here .
> Do post your results once you get it as it will help the other people on the forum.
> 
> Regards



Hi Amol,

Thanks for your response. One of the member in this forum with same code 263111 has already received his results with 2yrs. deducted and he also completed his degree later still they counted his experience. see below.


Quote:
Originally Posted by kct22 View Post
Hi All,

I applied ACS on 6th July and got my results today.

I am lucky in my case. They have detected 2 years of my work experience. I am 2007 passed out and I had loads of paper, completed my graduation on april 2009. I started working since 2007. some where in the thread I read that ACS will consider experience post graduation. 

Results:

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:

Your Bachelor of Technology In Information Technology from xxxx University completed April 2009 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing

The following employment after September 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 08/07 - 07/09 (1yrs 11mths)
Position: System Engineer - L1
Employer: XXXXXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 08/09 - 12/09 (0yrs 4mths)
Position: Field Engineer
Employer: XXXXXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 03/10 - 09/10 (0yrs 6mths)
Position: IT Help Desk Engineer - Trainee
Employer: Melstar Information Technologies Ltd
Country: INDIA

Dates: 10/10 - 07/13 (2yrs 9mths)
Position: Senior Engineer - IMS
Employer: XXXXXX
Country: INDIA


----------



## BlackBelt

torrentkid said:


> Does anyone know how should I request ACS for status update? I have applied on 14th July & it still says "With Assessor".


Wait... It is still within the three-month timeframe.


----------



## petrochka

Hi. I applied for acs assessment on 9th of July and only today I've received the letter from it. I didn't bother them at all.


----------



## mahesh_dh2001

petrochka said:


> Hi. I applied for acs assessment on 9th of July and only today I've received the letter from it. I didn't bother them at all.


Could you please share your result if you don,t mind.


----------



## sumitabose

amolpa said:


> All,
> 
> To update on ACS skill assessment time- I have got ACS assessment done for code 261314 (Software Tester) in just 25 days and result is positive. I have done it myself with the help of this forum. So thanks to all experts and helpful guys here.
> 
> To add on to this - Bachelor of Electronics/Electronics & Telecom Enngg from India is ICT equivalant degree.
> 
> please let me know if anyone need any help/information on ACS skill Assessment.
> 
> Next is IELTS!!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Amol


Thanks for the information. I would like to apply for ACS . Do I need to write a reference letter in very detail of what roles and responsibilities I performed ? 
Please help me out.

Regards,
Sumita


----------



## pandyalakulish

Hi,

I need guidance who have past ACS assessment. I got ACS assessment 6 month earlier with total 8 years of experience. So my question is that whether I can get 15 points if I submit EOI now.


----------



## jhp

pandyalakulish said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need guidance who have past ACS assessment. I got ACS assessment 6 month earlier with total 8 years of experience. So my question is that whether I can get 15 points if I submit EOI now.


If your ACS result is in old format with no deemed date on it,I think you can claim points for all your experience.

Seniors can comment more on this.


----------



## rps7654

Hi all,

Got my ACS result as +ve today. Applied on 28th June under 263111 (Computer Networks and Systems Engineer)

I had 3 .5 years of exp, they have deducted 2 years. 

Now I need IELTS and SS.


----------



## dee567748

Hello rps7654,

Let us know what is your degree?

Also if possible pls share your ACS result.


----------



## rps7654

dee567748 said:


> Hello rps7654,
> 
> Let us know what is your degree?
> 
> Also if possible pls share your ACS result.


It is Bsc in Information technology

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and
Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Science-Information Technology from ABC University completed
September 2010 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in
computing
The following employment after March 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 03/10 - 06/13 (3yrs 3mths)
Position: Associate Engineer - System Technician
Employer: ABC India Pvt Ltd
Country: INDIA


----------



## RMG

Hi all,

In process of submitting ACS online application.

I have got my SD done for the work experience and certified too by authority, My doubt is do I also need to get my educational documents to be certified too (take a copy of it and certify it and scan it into a PDF) and then upload the PDF ?


----------



## GBTUSA

RMG said:


> Hi all,
> 
> In process of submitting ACS online application.
> 
> I have got my SD done for the work experience and certified too by authority, My doubt is do I also need to get my educational documents to be certified too (take a copy of it and certify it and scan it into a PDF) and then upload the PDF ?


All documents you upload have to be certified.


----------



## ManojSingla

Hi Friends,

I applied for ACS on July13, 2013. Today, on Oct 14, 2013, I have got ACS result.
This is as follows:
Your ICT skills have been assessed* as unsuitable for migration under 261314 (Software *Tester) of the
ANZSCO Code.
You have been *assessed as not meeting the requirements for professional information *technology
experience of four (4) years in a field closely related to your nominated skilled occupation.
Your qualifications have been assessed as not closely related to your nominated occupation:
Your Bachelor of Technology (Electronics and Communication Engineering) from Punjabi
University completed June 2009 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree
with a major in computing
Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least
20hrs per week:
*Dates: 02/10 - 06/13 (3yrs 4mths*)Position: Software Engineer
Employer: Tech Mahindra
Country: INDIA


Friends, Please suggest a way out.
As per my knowledge, only three years of work experience was needed.
Shall I request for a review?
Your help would be highly appreciated.


----------



## ykps

I think you need 5 years of experience.


----------



## schong

Applied on 9th July and got a positive assessment today.arty: EOI on the way.....


----------



## ykps

Congrats. Can you share the assessment letter?


----------



## schong

ykps said:


> Congrats. Can you share the assessment letter?


Here you go. If i'm not wrong, I can claim 15 points for both education and skilled employment. Experts - please correct me if I'm wrong. 

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and
Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Science in Computing ......been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
(15 points to be claimed)

The following employment after April 2004 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.	
_15 points to be claimed_


----------



## ykps

For education, you can. As for experience, they would deduct 2 years and you will be below 8 years which will give you only 10 points. You can balance the loss with either 8 band in ielts or state nomination.


----------



## schong

ykps said:


> For education, you can. As for experience, they would deduct 2 years and you will be below 8 years which will give you only 10 points. You can balance the loss with either 8 band in ielts or state nomination.


They have already deducted 4 years from my experience. The 2004 date is after deduction. So in total, > 8 years of experience is recognised.


----------



## ykps

Bingo! Do you have the ielts band 7? If so go ahead with your EOI.


----------



## schong

ykps said:


> Bingo! Do you have the ielts band 7? If so go ahead with your EOI.


Yes I do  EOI in progress.... Wish me luck...


----------



## ykps

All the best!


----------



## misguided

schong said:


> Yes I do  EOI in progress.... Wish me luck...


when did you submit?


----------



## rajfirst

ManojSingla said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I applied for ACS on July13, 2013. Today, on Oct 14, 2013, I have got ACS result.
> This is as follows:
> Your ICT skills have been assessed* as unsuitable for migration under 261314 (Software *Tester) of the
> ANZSCO Code.
> You have been *assessed as not meeting the requirements for professional information *technology
> experience of four (4) years in a field closely related to your nominated skilled occupation.
> Your qualifications have been assessed as not closely related to your nominated occupation:
> Your Bachelor of Technology (Electronics and Communication Engineering) from Punjabi
> University completed June 2009 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree
> with a major in computing
> Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least
> 20hrs per week:
> *Dates: 02/10 - 06/13 (3yrs 4mths*)Position: Software Engineer
> Employer: Tech Mahindra
> Country: INDIA
> 
> 
> Friends, Please suggest a way out.
> As per my knowledge, only three years of work experience was needed.
> Shall I request for a review?
> Your help would be highly appreciated.




Your Qualification is ICT Major in Computing. That is fine. But your qualification is not closely related to nominated occupation.

You need to have at least 4 years experience if your qualification is not closely related to nominated occupation. You can apply once you got 4 yrs experience. Re-assessment wont help I believe.


----------



## ykps

rajfirst said:


> Your Qualification is ICT Major in Computing. That is fine. But your qualification is not closely related to nominated occupation.
> 
> You need to have at least 4 years experience if your qualification is not closely related to nominated occupation. You can apply once you got 4 yrs experience. Re-assessment wont help I believe.


Hi Rajfirst, 

What is your projected points tally? I applied on 2nd of August. with IELTS 7, I get 65.


----------



## rajfirst

ykps said:


> Hi Rajfirst,
> 
> What is your projected points tally? I applied on 2nd of August. with IELTS 7, I get 65.


I have 5 years of exp. ACS will deduct 4 years exp in that. So, I can't claim any points for work experience.

Age = 30
Qualification = 15
IETLS = 10

I have 55 points now. Planning to cover the remaining 5 Points through SS or Partner Skills.


----------



## ykps

Ok. Do you remember when your application reached stage 4?


----------



## rajfirst

ykps said:


> Ok. Do you remember when your application reached stage 4?


With multiple followups, they moved it to stage 4 in 2 weeks exactly.


----------



## Rokar

Hi

In my case i have done MBA with major as finance and i have around 7 yrs of experience into Software Testing. If i submit for ACS will my experience be considered for assessment.

Can you please throw some light.


----------



## GBTUSA

ManojSingla said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I applied for ACS on July13, 2013. Today, on Oct 14, 2013, I have got ACS result.
> This is as follows:
> Your ICT skills have been assessed* as unsuitable for migration under 261314 (Software *Tester) of the
> ANZSCO Code.
> You have been *assessed as not meeting the requirements for professional information *technology
> experience of four (4) years in a field closely related to your nominated skilled occupation.
> Your qualifications have been assessed as not closely related to your nominated occupation:
> Your Bachelor of Technology (Electronics and Communication Engineering) from Punjabi
> University completed June 2009 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree
> with a major in computing
> Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least
> 20hrs per week:
> *Dates: 02/10 - 06/13 (3yrs 4mths*)Position: Software Engineer
> Employer: Tech Mahindra
> Country: INDIA
> 
> 
> Friends, Please suggest a way out.
> As per my knowledge, only three years of work experience was needed.
> Shall I request for a review?
> Your help would be highly appreciated.


you are just short by 8 months. complete 4 years and apply again.


----------



## Mack1982

Rokar said:


> Hi
> 
> In my case i have done MBA with major as finance and i have around 7 yrs of experience into Software Testing. If i submit for ACS will my experience be considered for assessment.
> 
> Can you please throw some light.


For ACS, you will have to go through the RPL route...


----------



## Rokar

Mack1982 said:


> For ACS, you will have to go through the RPL route...


What is RPL ROUTE


----------



## Mack1982

Check the summary of criteria pdf document on the ACS website. If you have a degree which has neither an ICT major or Minor, you will have to write two projects (RPL, Recognition of Prior Learning) related to the profession you are applying for. After that ACS, will deduct 6 years from your experience. So, your effective experience would be 1 year. In short, you will not be able to claim any points for experience. 

Do you have a bachelor in a computer related subject...?

This is what I understand from the procedure.....


----------



## New_user01

GBTUSA said:


> you are just short by 8 months. complete 4 years and apply again.



Now, he just need 4 months of experience as ACS calculated his experience till 06/10. He can apply after February, 2014


----------



## sudheerreddy

Hi Friends,

Just one week back I submitted for ACS, I got an issue with my reference letter. Please review my situation below and please provide your suggestions.

1) I am working in XXX from Oct,2009 to till date and I've given some reason and I got reference letter from my current company ( this is also my one and only employer) like below.
---------------------------------------
This is to certify that Mr Sudheer Reddy is an employee of XXX and is employed from October 2009 to Till Date. Mr Sudheer Reddy is employed on a Full Time basis as a Software Engineer.

Roles

Skills
---------------------------------------

But I got mail from ACS like this
-------------------------------
This email is to advise you that we require additional documentation to process your application. 

To attach your additional documents, please use the following link:
Attach documents

Please upload the following documents:
Certified *dated* copy of detailed employer references from XXX.
Each employment reference must contain:
Start &* Finish* Dates of Employment
Description of Duties Performed - required to determine the relevance to the nominated occupation
Hours worked - Full time or Part time
Country where Employment was Completed
Company Letterhead and signed by the author

We will place your skills assessment on hold for an extra 30 days. If no contact is received by this period, your application will be assessed according to the existing documents.
Kind Regards,

The Skills Assessment Team
Australian Computer Society 

-----------------------------------------------

what does this means? Please help me


----------



## krish82

Sudheer reddy,

The letter should be whom so ever it is my concern heading and start with d/m/y when u employed and end with some d/m/y. Roles write natuer of job with bullet point more than two sentence. Following by the end give details about whom referring you with contact number and make this in company letter head...
Hope this will help to some extend..


----------



## semaaustralia

sudheerreddy said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Just one week back I submitted for ACS, I got an issue with my reference letter. Please review my situation below and please provide your suggestions.
> 
> 1) I am working in XXX from Oct,2009 to till date and I've given some reason and I got reference letter from my current company ( this is also my one and only employer) like below.
> ---------------------------------------
> This is to certify that Mr Sudheer Reddy is an employee of XXX and is employed from October 2009 to Till Date. Mr Sudheer Reddy is employed on a Full Time basis as a Software Engineer.
> 
> Roles
> 
> Skills
> ---------------------------------------
> 
> But I got mail from ACS like this
> -------------------------------
> This email is to advise you that we require additional documentation to process your application.
> 
> To attach your additional documents, please use the following link:
> Attach documents
> 
> Please upload the following documents:
> Certified dated copy of detailed employer references from XXX.
> Each employment reference must contain:
> Start & Finish Dates of Employment
> Description of Duties Performed - required to determine the relevance to the nominated occupation
> Hours worked - Full time or Part time
> Country where Employment was Completed
> Company Letterhead and signed by the author
> 
> We will place your skills assessment on hold for an extra 30 days. If no contact is received by this period, your application will be assessed according to the existing documents.
> Kind Regards,
> 
> The Skills Assessment Team
> Australian Computer Society
> 
> -----------------------------------------------
> 
> what does this means? Please help me


Did you notarize the initial employment reference that you sent? And does it contain everything required..


----------



## GBTUSA

sudheerreddy said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Just one week back I submitted for ACS, I got an issue with my reference letter. Please review my situation below and please provide your suggestions.
> 
> 1) I am working in XXX from Oct,2009 to till date and I've given some reason and I got reference letter from my current company ( this is also my one and only employer) like below.
> ---------------------------------------
> This is to certify that Mr Sudheer Reddy is an employee of XXX and is employed from October 2009 to Till Date. Mr Sudheer Reddy is employed on a Full Time basis as a Software Engineer.
> 
> Roles
> 
> Skills
> ---------------------------------------
> 
> But I got mail from ACS like this
> -------------------------------
> This email is to advise you that we require additional documentation to process your application.
> 
> To attach your additional documents, please use the following link:
> Attach documents
> 
> Please upload the following documents:
> Certified *dated* copy of detailed employer references from XXX.
> Each employment reference must contain:
> Start &* Finish* Dates of Employment
> Description of Duties Performed - required to determine the relevance to the nominated occupation
> Hours worked - Full time or Part time
> Country where Employment was Completed
> Company Letterhead and signed by the author
> 
> We will place your skills assessment on hold for an extra 30 days. If no contact is received by this period, your application will be assessed according to the existing documents.
> Kind Regards,
> 
> The Skills Assessment Team
> Australian Computer Society
> 
> -----------------------------------------------
> 
> what does this means? Please help me


You have to get a employer letter which includes all the information they've requested. DESCRIPTION of duties performed - like it says the letter has to be descriptive about your function in the company...2-3 lines is not sufficient.

The letter has to be certified by a Notary or one of the professions ACS has listed on their website.


----------



## semaaustralia

gurudev said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I've done B.COM and then MCA. For getting my skills and ICT education assessed from ACS do I need to take the RPL route or the normal route? The reason why I'm asking is that B.COM is not related to computer education at all. Will ACS assess B.COM as well?
> 
> Please answer my question! It will be much appreciated. Thanks.
> 
> thanks,
> Guru


Hmm, tricky one, this. What ANZSCO code are you nominating? Do you have experience in that field? Also do you have any certifications? More info is needed....


----------



## jhp

gurudev said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I've done B.COM and then MCA. For getting my skills and ICT education assessed from ACS do I need to take the RPL route or the normal route? The reason why I'm asking is that B.COM is not related to computer education at all. Will ACS assess B.COM as well?
> 
> Please answer my question! It will be much appreciated. Thanks.
> 
> thanks,
> Guru


I think you are fine with the normal route, as ACS assess the highest / last completed degree, though Bachelor degree details should also be provided.

I saw an example in google doc of a person having BSC & MCA successfully assessed with 2 years of experience deducted.


----------



## Rokar

Hi

You can apply for ACS using a normal route. My hubby did the same way. He is B.SC maths and MCA. He got his ACS done by doing the normal way, but they will deduct 2yrs of your experience in this case.


----------



## semaaustralia

Rokar said:


> Hi
> 
> You can apply for ACS using a normal route. My hubby did the same way. He is B.SC maths and MCA. He got his ACS done by doing the normal way, but they will deduct 2yrs of your experience in this case.


I guess that solves it then. All the best everyone..


----------



## sudheerreddy

krish82 said:


> Sudheer reddy,
> 
> The letter should be whom so ever it is my concern heading and start with d/m/y when u employed and end with some d/m/y. Roles write natuer of job with bullet point more than two sentence. Following by the end give details about whom referring you with contact number and make this in company letter head...
> Hope this will help to some extend..


Hi friends,

Thank you very much for all your help. I got new reference letter from my HR with from and to dates like below.
-----------------------------

To Whomsoever it may concern
(Ref: Mr. Sudheer Reddy K)

This is to certify that Mr Sudheer Reddy is an employee of XXX and is employed from October 5, 2009 to October 16, 2013. Mr Sudheer Reddy is employed on a Full Time basis as a Software Engineer.

Roles

Skills

HR stamp and signature

This is done on company letter pad

-------------------------

I've get notary done for my reference letter and uploaded it on ACS website by edit experience.

Now do I need to send any mail to ACS by saying that I have uploaded my new reference letter or do they process it automatically??


----------



## prseeker

rajfirst said:


> I have 5 years of exp. ACS will deduct 4 years exp in that. So, I can't claim any points for work experience.
> 
> Age = 30
> Qualification = 15
> IETLS = 10
> 
> I have 55 points now. Planning to cover the remaining 5 Points through SS or Partner Skills.


Hi Raj , 

With 55 Points + 5 Points if you choose to take state sponsorship that is 60 points in total , do you think it will be possible to get through and secure an invite . 

I am asking because I plan not to claim *ANY * points for work experience . That will save me from headache of procuring salary slips , form 16 , appointment letters etc . Moreover lots of documents means increased chances of scrutiny and I am not very comfortable with that .


----------



## rajfirst

prseeker said:


> Hi Raj ,
> 
> With 55 Points + 5 Points if you choose to take state sponsorship that is 60 points in total , do you think it will be possible to get through and secure an invite .
> 
> I am asking because I plan not to claim *ANY * points for work experience . That will save me from headache of procuring salary slips , form 16 , appointment letters etc . Moreover lots of documents means increased chances of scrutiny and I am not very comfortable with that .


More points will increase your chances of getting Invited. If I have work experience, I will definitely claim points for that.


----------



## gurudev

Thank you guys for answering my question. It seems it should be OK to go through normal route then.

thanks,
Guru


----------



## gurudev

Hi Experts,

If I held more than 1 designation in my last organization, then in my reference letter on company letterhead, do I need to mention ALL my designations held?

OR ONLY the last designation held?

e.g. if I held both "Software Tester" and "Senior Software Tester" designations in different time periods (in same company) then do I need to mention both of the designations?
OR Only the last designation held i.e. "Senior Software Tester" in my reference letter on company letterhead?

Please help clarify this question! It will be much appreciated!

thanks,
Guru


----------



## Sai2Aus

gurudev said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> If I held more than 1 designation in my last organization, then in my reference letter on company letterhead, do I need to mention ALL my designations held?
> 
> OR ONLY the last designation held?
> 
> e.g. if I held both "Software Tester" and "Senior Software Tester" designations in different time periods (in same company) then do I need to mention both of the designations?
> OR Only the last designation held i.e. "Senior Software Tester" in my reference letter on company letterhead?
> 
> Please help clarify this question! It will be much appreciated!
> 
> thanks,
> Guru


You have to mention your latest designation but all the roles and responsibilities.


----------



## Panko

I had submitted my case for the assessment on July 19'th, 2013. Looking at the pattern, I guess it would be very difficult to get an assessment before the DIAC's 21'st October round.

I have my Bachelor's degree in Computer Engineering and Master's degree in Business Administration [MBA (Marketing)]. I have followed the normal route for 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) assessment.

I am also a bit confused about if ACS would consider only my highest qualification (i.e. MBA) or would they also consider the Bachelor's degree (i.e. BEngg (Comp) which is ICT degree)


----------



## lovetosmack

Got my results. I too had similar situation like prseeker. 

Degree - 2003 - 2007
Work started - Jan 2008
Degree Completion - Apr 2010
ACS Assessment - From Jan 2010 - Till Date

************
16 October 2013 

Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 14 July 2013. 

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 262113 (Systems Administrator) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:

Your Bachelor of Engineering from xxxx University completed April 2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing 

The following employment *after January 2010* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 262113 (Systems Administrator) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Total = 3 years 4 months


----------



## sudheerreddy

sudheerreddy said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Thank you very much for all your help. I got new reference letter from my HR with from and to dates like below.
> -----------------------------
> 
> To Whomsoever it may concern
> (Ref: Mr. Sudheer Reddy K)
> 
> This is to certify that Mr Sudheer Reddy is an employee of XXX and is employed from October 5, 2009 to October 16, 2013. Mr Sudheer Reddy is employed on a Full Time basis as a Software Engineer.
> 
> Roles
> 
> Skills
> 
> HR stamp and signature
> 
> This is done on company letter pad
> 
> -------------------------
> 
> I've get notary done for my reference letter and uploaded it on ACS website by edit experience.
> 
> Now do I need to send any mail to ACS by saying that I have uploaded my new reference letter or do they process it automatically??



Could anybody comment on this please??


----------



## Panko

sudheerreddy said:


> Could anybody comment on this please??


In my case, when I had attached additional document, I received an automatic confirmation e-mail from ACS mentioning:

"Thank you for attaching your additional documentation for skills assessment.

Your additional documents will be reviewed by your case officer as soon as possible and a separate email will be sent to notify you of the re-commencement."

On the same day, I received the confirmation e-mail from my CO:

"Thank you for your Skills Assessment Application ****** to the Australian Computer Society. 

This email is to confirm that the ACS has received your requested documentation and will commence with processing your application."

Hope this helps.


----------



## GBTUSA

sudheerreddy said:


> Could anybody comment on this please??


you don't have to send any e-mail. they will send you a confirmation e-mail if they have everything they need on the letter.


----------



## mahesh_dh2001

torrentkid said:


> Got my results. I too had similar situation like prseeker.
> 
> Degree - 2003 - 2007
> Work started - Jan 2008
> Degree Completion - Apr 2010
> ACS Assessment - From Jan 2010 - Till Date
> 
> ************
> 16 October 2013
> 
> Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 14 July 2013.
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 262113 (Systems Administrator) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Bachelor of Engineering from xxxx University completed April 2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> 
> The following employment *after January 2010* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 262113 (Systems Administrator) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Total = 3 years 4 months


Hi,

As per you result they say "Your Bachelor of Engineering from xxxx University completed April 2007" and you have mentioned 2010. can you please provide more details for your case, because I have also similar case and expecting results in 2-3 days...really very tensed.

appreciate your help.

Thanks,
Mahesh


----------



## pr2b

Got +ve assessment for 261313 in exactly 3 months.


----------



## lrana32

sudheerreddy said:


> Could anybody comment on this please??


Hi !!

If you have already uploaded a experience letter in a different format which you feel is not as per the ACS guidelines then need not worry. If ACS feel that they cannot consider it then they will email you to upload another experience letter in the desired format. This will normally happen in stage 3 where they check the completeness of the documents. Have you crossed stage 3?
More over you can always write an email to them if you are still in doubt.


----------



## msiqueira9

pr2b said:


> Got +ve assessment for 261313 in exactly 3 months.


I applied on the same date, but no news up to now, not even in progress...


----------



## guri.d.chd

I filed my ACS assesment on 18th July. Following your application trend, should I expect to get my result by 18th Oct?

Guri



torrentkid said:


> Got my results. I too had similar situation like prseeker.
> 
> Degree - 2003 - 2007
> Work started - Jan 2008
> Degree Completion - Apr 2010
> ACS Assessment - From Jan 2010 - Till Date
> 
> ************
> 16 October 2013
> 
> Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 14 July 2013.
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 262113 (Systems Administrator) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Bachelor of Engineering from xxxx University completed April 2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> 
> The following employment *after January 2010* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 262113 (Systems Administrator) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Total = 3 years 4 months


----------



## semaaustralia

pr2b said:


> Got +ve assessment for 261313 in exactly 3 months.


Happy for you.....You didn't give details of the assessment....


----------



## visitkangaroos

ACS on thier site has informed that they will close on 20th Dec 2013 and will only resume after 15th Jan 2014.
So will that mean they will try to close most of the pending applications, which would be nearing 3 months at the time of their closure i.e. to say will they speed-en up the processing.

Anyone who has some experience about this in the past?


----------



## Sai2Aus

guri.d.chd said:


> I filed my ACS assesment on 18th July. Following your application trend, should I expect to get my result by 18th Oct?
> 
> Guri


yes you would get your result around 18th Oct.


----------



## gurudev

gurudev said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> If I held more than 1 designation in my last organization, then in my reference letter on company letterhead, do I need to mention ALL my designations held?
> 
> OR ONLY the last designation held?
> 
> e.g. if I held both "Software Tester" and "Senior Software Tester" designations in different time periods (in same company) then do I need to mention both of the designations?
> OR Only the last designation held i.e. "Senior Software Tester" in my reference letter on company letterhead?
> 
> Please help clarify this question! It will be much appreciated!
> 
> thanks,
> Guru


I sent the above query to ACS and got following confusing reply. Can anyone please shed some light on this?

"Thank you for your email.



Each designation and corresponding time frame must be entered into the online application and the relevant supporting documentation attached under each employment period listed.



Please let us know should you have any further questions."

*Does this mean that we need to send supporting documentation viz. appointment/promotion letters to ACS as well. This is news for me if that is the case ??? I thought these details need to be sent at the time of filing your application i.e. after you get the invite ??? Please clarify experts....*

regards,
Guru


----------



## Sai2Aus

gurudev said:


> I sent the above query to ACS and got following confusing reply. Can anyone please shed some light on this?
> 
> "Thank you for your email.
> 
> 
> 
> Each designation and corresponding time frame must be entered into the online application and the relevant supporting documentation attached under each employment period listed.
> 
> 
> 
> Please let us know should you have any further questions."
> 
> *Does this mean that we need to send supporting documentation viz. appointment/promotion letters to ACS as well. This is news for me if that is the case ??? I thought these details need to be sent at the time of filing your application i.e. after you get the invite ??? Please clarify experts....*
> 
> regards,
> Guru


When your filling in the ACS Online Application you would have options to fill in your designation,name of the company and duration(eg-2005-2008). there you need to give all your designations and years of experience. 

In your reference letter or SD for the current company it should be mentioned that Mr.X working as Senior Software Tester in YYY Company from 2005-2008(thats for eg) on a full time basis.Total working hours per week is 40. 

Then include your roles,responsibilities, skills etc.. 

Get it notarised and upload.


----------



## Sai2Aus

gurudev said:


> I sent the above query to ACS and got following confusing reply. Can anyone please shed some light on this?
> 
> "Thank you for your email.
> 
> 
> 
> Each designation and corresponding time frame must be entered into the online application and the relevant supporting documentation attached under each employment period listed.
> 
> 
> 
> Please let us know should you have any further questions."
> 
> *Does this mean that we need to send supporting documentation viz. appointment/promotion letters to ACS as well. This is news for me if that is the case ??? I thought these details need to be sent at the time of filing your application i.e. after you get the invite ??? Please clarify experts....*
> 
> regards,
> Guru


To Whom It May Concern:

I, name of colleague , working as designation of your colleague,
Office address & contact details
do solemnly make the following declaration :


1. Your name is currently working as with company name since tenure, fulltime/part time, working hours per week.

2. Duties & Responsibilities –

Mention duties and responsibilities here

3. Technical Skills include:

Operating systems:
Industry Experience:
Programming Languages:
Database Layer:
Tools



4. Position held:-

• Chronological order of positions held

5. Achievements:
Special awards & recognitions

6. Please note that a statutory declaration is submitted to ACS as HR department of the company cannot issue a detailed experience/reference letter as per information security policies. Hence the only way to help your name with her skill assessment for emigration is by way of this statutory declaration.

I understand that a person who intentionally makes a false statement in a statutory declaration is guilty of an offence under section 11 of the Statutory Declarations Act 1959, and I believe that the statements in this declaration are true in every particular.

7 Signature of person making the declaration

Declared at (name of city) 

Before me,

Signature of person before whom the declaration is made



8 Full name, qualification and address of person before whom the declaration is made (in printed letters)



Sign of notary & notorized stamps

This is the sample of the SD i submitted. Hope this helps.No offer letter/promotion letters are required..


----------



## gurudev

Sai2Aus said:


> When your filling in the ACS Online Application you would have options to fill in your designation,name of the company and duration(eg-2005-2008). there you need to give all your designations and years of experience.
> 
> In your reference letter or SD for the current company it should be mentioned that Mr.X working as Senior Software Tester in YYY Company from 2005-2008(thats for eg) on a full time basis.Total working hours per week is 40.
> 
> Then include your roles,responsibilities, skills etc..
> 
> Get it notarised and upload.


Dear Sai2Aus,

Thank you for the response!

Actually I can get the reference letter from my company as they're willing to provide me the same - signed by the HR. In that case do I need to mention all my designations in the reference letter on company letterhead as well?

regards,
Guru


----------



## lovetosmack

guri.d.chd said:


> I filed my ACS assesment on 18th July. Following your application trend, should I expect to get my result by 18th Oct?
> 
> Guri


Expect it by 20th for sure.


----------



## jayptl

ACS change rules for Aus graduate


----------



## Sai2Aus

gurudev said:


> Dear Sai2Aus,
> 
> Thank you for the response!
> 
> Actually I can get the reference letter from my company as they're willing to provide me the same - signed by the HR. In that case do I need to mention all my designations in the reference letter on company letterhead as well?
> 
> regards,
> Guru


Just go through the SD format i have written.

when you start the 1st line of the letterit says about your current designation and later it says Chronological order of positions held there you need to give all the designations held.


----------



## gurudev

Sai2Aus said:


> 7 Signature of person making the declaration
> 
> Declared at (name of city)
> 
> Before me,
> 
> Signature of person before whom the declaration is made
> 
> 
> 
> 8 Full name, qualification and address of person before whom the declaration is made (in printed letters)
> 
> 
> 
> Sign of notary & notorized stamps


Dear Sai2Aus,

Just one question that came up for the SD - (that is for a friend of mine) :

*Signature of person before whom the declaration is made* This person who signs as the witness is the same as the Notary who fills his details under point # 8. Corrrect?

rgds,
Guru


----------



## Sai2Aus

gurudev said:


> Dear Sai2Aus,
> 
> Just one question that came up for the SD - (that is for a friend of mine) :
> 
> Signature of person before whom the declaration is made This person who signs as the witness is the same as the Notary who fills his details under point # 8. Corrrect?
> 
> rgds,
> Guru


Yes

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## tarunar1

torrentkid said:


> Expect it by 20th for sure.


Anywhere from 18 to 25th.


----------



## DivineGrace

torrentkid said:


> Got my results. I too had similar situation like prseeker.
> 
> Degree - 2003 - 2007
> Work started - Jan 2008
> Degree Completion - Apr 2010
> ACS Assessment - From Jan 2010 - Till Date
> 
> ************
> 16 October 2013
> 
> Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 14 July 2013.
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 262113 (Systems Administrator) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Bachelor of Engineering from xxxx University completed April 2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> 
> The following employment *after January 2010* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 262113 (Systems Administrator) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Total = 3 years 4 months


**************************************

Hello Buddy

Would you mind sharing your roles and responsibilities on the ref letter as sys admin , let me know if you can pm that to me please


----------



## prseeker

torrentkid said:


> Got my results. I too had similar situation like prseeker.
> 
> Degree - 2003 - 2007
> Work started - Jan 2008
> Degree Completion - Apr 2010
> ACS Assessment - From Jan 2010 - Till Date
> 
> ************
> 16 October 2013
> 
> Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 14 July 2013.
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 262113 (Systems Administrator) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Bachelor of Engineering from xxxx University completed April 2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> 
> The following employment *after January 2010* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 262113 (Systems Administrator) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Total = 3 years 4 months


Congratulations for the positive assessment :cheer2: and best of luck for the remaining process . You will be filing 189 or 190 ?


----------



## cvelaga

*Still in stage 4*

I applied for ACS on 15th July. Still awaiting results. Application is still in stage 4. 

Regards
cvelaga


----------



## semaaustralia

cvelaga said:


> I applied for ACS on 15th July. Still awaiting results. Application is still in stage 4.
> 
> Regards
> cvelaga


You should get your results very soon...it's past 12 weeks already...relax.


----------



## lovetosmack

prseeker said:


> Congratulations for the positive assessment :cheer2: and best of luck for the remaining process . You will be filing 189 or 190 ?


Not sure mate. What do you think I should do?

Below is my points:
Age = 30
Qualification = 15
Experience = 5
IELTS = 0 (8.5, 8, 8, 6)

TOTAL = 50 :Cry:


----------



## jayptl

go for 489 visa


----------



## lovetosmack

jayptl said:


> go for 489 visa


I have no idea about 489. I was only thinking I could apply for either 189 or 190 since I do not have any relatives in Australia. Can you explain more Jay? 

If it makes any difference I also have a spouse to be included in the application.


----------



## lovetosmack

Also my ANZSCO code 262113 is only in CSOL & not SOL.


----------



## lovetosmack

jayptl said:


> u got all docs ready? ielts, skill assessment? etc
> 
> wts yor occupation?? in 489 its conditional PR.. u must stay in village for 2 yr..


Yes. 

IELTS - 8.5, 8, 8, *6.0* = 7.5 Avg
ACS Result - +ve - 16th Oct 2013

I am not sure when you say village. Do you think its difficult living there ?

Also, I remember you mentioning somewhere in one of your threads that you too had similar situation like mine in IELTS. What did you do? Went for 489 ?


----------



## jayptl

ya

Unfortunately, I am also victim of ACS new ruls, and hav to go for 489 for lack of 5 points....

I guess something is better than nothing.. Morever, the process is so fast of this visa


----------



## DivineGrace

torrentkid said:


> Expect it by 20th for sure.


Hi Torrentkid

Buddy not sure if you got my earlier post on here , pls could you guide me as to what sort of roles you performed were documented in your letter to acs for sys admin


----------



## prefetcher

Hi all, 

I have couple of queries. 

I had applied for ACS assessment on Oct 7th. I read somewhere in this thread that ACS might be closed from mid December to early Jan. Does the 12 weeks mentioned in ACS mean 12 calendar weeks or 12 working weeks? 

Also could someone comment on my profile? Age: 30 
Education: M Tech in Computer Science & Engg Work experience: 6 years and 3 months 

I am applying for 261313(Software Engineer). My wife is also a software developer with 3 years of experience. I have the following questions: 
1. Do you recommend getting ACS assessment for my wife? 
2. What is the minimum that I should score in IELTS if I haven't applied for ACS assessment for my wife? 

Thanks, PR


----------



## prseeker

torrentkid said:


> Not sure mate. What do you think I should do?
> 
> Below is my points:
> Age = 30
> Qualification = 15
> Experience = 5
> IELTS = 0 (8.5, 8, 8, 6)
> 
> TOTAL = 50 :Cry:


I have never seen IELTS score like that before . In which band you got 6 ? I will suggest you to go for IELTS one more time , looking at your score it looks like sheer bad luck . 
If you score 7 on each band , your score will be 60 for 189 and 65 if you opts for 190 . 

I am not very sure that what will be your chances if you decide to go ahead with 55 points for SS . I guess seniors can help us here .


----------



## lovetosmack

DivineGrace said:


> Hi Torrentkid
> 
> Buddy not sure if you got my earlier post on here , pls could you guide me as to what sort of roles you performed were documented in your letter to acs for sys admin


Sorry about that. I missed it out worrying about my case. 

I have plainly put what a Sys Admins roles would be. While drafting refer to the anzsco description making sure you cover (at least vaguely) each bullet point. Also, this should help you to word your roles and responsibilities in your Employment Ref doc. I used them as a reference for myself.

Systems Administrator Australia

https://www.acacia-au.com/anzsco/262113.php

1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, 2006

Let me have if you have any further doubts.


----------



## lovetosmack

prseeker said:


> I have never seen IELTS score like that before . In which band you got 6 ? I will suggest you to go for IELTS one more time , looking at your score it looks like sheer bad luck .
> If you score 7 on each band , your score will be 60 for 189 and 65 if you opts for 190 .
> 
> I am not very sure that what will be your chances if you decide to go ahead with 55 points for SS . I guess seniors can help us here .


I agree with you. I could have done well. I didn't want to apply for revaluation since it comes nearly the same cost as taking the exam again. So, I went ahead & applied for IELTS again. Also, I don't think I can go for 189 since my ANZSCO (262113) is not in SOL. It is present in CSOL.

You think I might have made a mistake going for 262113?

Also, jayptl was suggesting me to go for 489, if possible. I am waiting for his response on more clarification.


----------



## prseeker

*Help*

Hi Guys 

I applied for ACS assessment a week back . Just now I got a mail from ACS asking for additional documents . At the end of the mail it was written -

*We will place your skills assessment on hold for an extra 30 days. If no contact is received by this period, your application will be assessed according to the existing documents.
Kind Regards,

The Skills Assessment Team
Australian Computer Society *

So does this means that it will be 3+1 month for my assessment now? 
Please suggest guys .

1 more doubt my IELTS for general category is going to expire in March 2014 , I have read mixed information about it . What is the IELTS validity for immigration purposes ? 2 years or years ?


----------



## Sai2Aus

prseeker said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I applied for ACS assessment a week back . Just now I got a mail from ACS asking for additional documents . At the end of the mail it was written -
> 
> We will place your skills assessment on hold for an extra 30 days. If no contact is received by this period, your application will be assessed according to the existing documents.
> Kind Regards,
> 
> The Skills Assessment Team
> Australian Computer Society
> 
> So does this means that it will be 3+1 month for my assessment now?
> Please suggest guys .
> 
> 1 more doubt my IELTS for general category is going to expire in March 2014 , I have read mixed information about it . What is the IELTS validity for immigration purposes ? 2 years or years ?


3months From the date your additional documents are acknowledged by ACS.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Panko

prseeker said:


> Hi Guys
> So does this means that it will be 3+1 month for my assessment now?
> Please suggest guys .


No. it should be 3 months + (Time take by you to upload the requisite documents + acknowledgement of the same from CO).


----------



## lovetosmack

prefetcher said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have couple of queries.
> 
> I had applied for ACS assessment on Oct 7th. I read somewhere in this thread that ACS might be closed from mid December to early Jan. Does the 12 weeks mentioned in ACS mean 12 calendar weeks or 12 working weeks?
> 
> Also could someone comment on my profile? Age: 30
> Education: M Tech in Computer Science & Engg Work experience: 6 years and 3 months
> 
> I am applying for 261313(Software Engineer). My wife is also a software developer with 3 years of experience. I have the following questions:
> 1. Do you recommend getting ACS assessment for my wife?
> 2. What is the minimum that I should score in IELTS if I haven't applied for ACS assessment for my wife?
> 
> Thanks, PR


Points would be:
Age - 30 - 30
Qualification - PG - 15
Exp - 4 year (After deducting 2 years as per current ACS rules) - 5



> 1. Do you recommend getting ACS assessment for my wife?


If you can get it assessed for your wife (with whatever number of years of experience), you can earn 5 more points.


> 2. What is the minimum that I should score in IELTS if I haven't applied for ACS assessment for my wife?


Depends on your points so far.

*Min IELTS *score for you needed :
* With your wife's assessment (Current points 55)- IELTS 6 (For Visa 190), IELTS 7 (For Visa 189)
* Without your wife's assessment (Current points 50) - IELTS 7 ( For any visa ).


----------



## GBTUSA

torrentkid said:


> Not sure mate. What do you think I should do?
> 
> Below is my points:
> Age = 30
> Qualification = 15
> Experience = 5
> IELTS = 0 (8.5, 8, 8, 6)
> 
> TOTAL = 50 :Cry:


take IELTS again and get at least proficient level for 10 points.


----------



## Panko

Tomorrow, it will be exact 3-months, since I submitted my application for ACS assessment. I am expecting the result (and positive one :fingerscrossed anytime soon.


----------



## ameenfusion

How would the Christmas Office Closure effect the duration of ACS processing?
I have submitted my documents on September 15th but a request for additional documents was made and all the documents were accepted on October 10th.
When can I expect my result?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sid4frnds

*4 years deducted : What next ?*

Hi Everyone - 

I got my ACS result today, and realized that 4 years of my work ex have been deducted. Below is what my letter read. I have a B.tech in Electronics and communication 2005 and MBA 2007. My total workex is 6+ years, starting Apr 2007, so after deduction it leaves me with 2 years which translates to 0 points. My total points now stand at 55 {30 for age, 15 for education, 10 ielts (8,8.5,7.5,7.5) }. Road forward looks bleak now.
Could this be a mistake ? Should i write to ACS, because i have seen fellow members with the same degree getting 2 years deducted.
I am not sure what chances i fancy of getting SS, with 2yrs of workex and 55 points in total. Pls advise. I am an SAP Retail consultant. If i go ahead with state sponsorship, which should it be , Victoria or NSW? Also should i also consider getting my spouse's work ex assessed for 5 points? SS + spouse points will give me 10 in total, but it will take at least 4 months from now for the processes to finish.

What should be my next step?

Thanks already
Sid
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the 
ANZSCO Code. 
Your qualification has been assessed as follows: 
Your Bachelor of Technology from UP Technical University completed June 2005 has been 
assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing 
The following employment after April 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled 
level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Dates: 04/07 - 03/10 (2yrs 11mths) 
Position: ASSOCIATE BUSINESS ANALYST 
Employer: XXX
Country: INDIA 
Dates: 04/10 - 06/12 (2yrs 2mths) 
Position: BUSINESS ANALYST 
Employer: XXX 
Country: INDIA 
Dates: 07/12 - 07/13 (1yrs 0mths) 
Position: CONSULTANT 
Employer: XXX 
Country: INDIA 
_-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## GBTUSA

ameenfusion said:


> How would the Christmas Office Closure effect the duration of ACS processing?
> I have submitted my documents on September 15th but a request for additional documents was made and all the documents were accepted on October 10th.
> When can I expect my result?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I don't want to sound like a Grinch, but, unless they speed up processing they will not pick up your app until after Christmas holiday's. 

BTW, it's just amazing that they take 20 days holiday when they have so much workload. must be a union job.


----------



## GBTUSA

I have applied for ACS assessment on Sept 22, 2013 and don't expect back until middle of Dec if I'm lucky or may be after Christmas.

Can I get my PCC done now and keep it ready? I have to get clearence from both FBI and local cops.


----------



## DivineGrace

torrentkid said:


> Sorry about that. I missed it out worrying about my case.
> 
> I have plainly put what a Sys Admins roles would be. While drafting refer to the anzsco description making sure you cover (at least vaguely) each bullet point. Also, this should help you to word your roles and responsibilities in your Employment Ref doc. I used them as a reference for myself.
> 
> Systems Administrator Australia
> 
> https://www.acacia-au.com/anzsco/262113.php
> 
> 1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, 2006
> 
> 
> 
> Let me have if you have any further doubts.


**************************


Thanks a ton for that !!! Please could you post the sample roles here , i wanted to see a sample +ve report by acs.


----------



## DivineGrace

torrentkid said:


> I agree with you. I could have done well. I didn't want to apply for revaluation since it comes nearly the same cost as taking the exam again. So, I went ahead & applied for IELTS again. Also, I don't think I can go for 189 since my ANZSCO (262113) is not in SOL. It is present in CSOL.
> 
> You think I might have made a mistake going for 262113?
> 
> Also, jayptl was suggesting me to go for 489, if possible. I am waiting for his response on more clarification.


********************

All the best for your IELTS buddy ! Use Simone Braver " target band 7 " its really useful


----------



## Mack1982

GBTUSA said:


> I have applied for ACS assessment on Sept 22, 2013 and don't expect back until middle of Dec if I'm lucky or may be after Christmas.
> 
> Can I get my PCC done now and keep it ready? I have to get clearence from both FBI and local cops.


I think it is a good idea. I am trying to do the same. Furthermore, there will be some delay in getting PCC from FBI....


----------



## prseeker

Sai2Aus said:


> 3months From the date your additional documents are acknowledged by ACS.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


I have already uploaded the requested documents , after uploading the documents I got this mail -

*Dear XYZ,

Thank you for attaching your additional documentation for skills assessment.

Your additional documents will be reviewed by your case officer as soon as possible and a separate email will be sent to notify you of the re-commencement.

Kind Regards,

The Skills Assessment Team
Australian Computer Society*

Anyone having an idea how long they take to reactivate the application ?


----------



## prseeker

Panko said:


> No. it should be 3 months + (Time take by you to upload the requisite documents + acknowledgement of the same from CO).


Thanks Man


----------



## prseeker

Guys please help me with IELTS query .. As mentioned before it will be exactly 2 years in March 2014 since I got my results . I am under impression that IELTS is valid for 2 years , but I read somewhere that in case of immigration it is valid for 2 years . 
Please guide me about the validity of IELTS , is it 2 years or 3 years ?


----------



## jitunair18

Hi Guys,
Are we getting the ACS assessment exactly in 90 days
I applied on the 23rd july but still havent got a response
Please let me know if folks applying in july have got a response


----------



## sudheerreddy

prseeker said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I applied for ACS assessment a week back . Just now I got a mail from ACS asking for additional documents . At the end of the mail it was written -
> 
> *We will place your skills assessment on hold for an extra 30 days. If no contact is received by this period, your application will be assessed according to the existing documents.
> Kind Regards,
> 
> The Skills Assessment Team
> Australian Computer Society *
> 
> So does this means that it will be 3+1 month for my assessment now?
> Please suggest guys .
> 
> 1 more doubt my IELTS for general category is going to expire in March 2014 , I have read mixed information about it . What is the IELTS validity for immigration purposes ? 2 years or years ?


Hi prseeker,

I am also in the same boat. I've uploaded my updated reference letter yesterday and I also received the same ack e-mail.

and my status is still 'AWAITING DOCUMENTS'.

Could you please let me know what is your ACS status?


----------



## prseeker

sudheerreddy said:


> Hi prseeker,
> 
> I am also in the same boat. I've uploaded my updated reference letter yesterday and I also received the same ack e-mail.
> 
> and my status is still 'AWAITING DOCUMENTS'.
> 
> Could you please let me know what is your ACS status?


On ACS website the pointer is on 3rd stage and following statement is written underneath .

*More documentation or information is required to process your application. We have sent the details regarding this request to your email address. Your application is currently on a hold status until we received the required information.*

For which code you getting assessed ?


----------



## prseeker

prseeker said:


> Guys please help me with IELTS query .. As mentioned before it will be exactly 2 years in March 2014 since I got my results . I am under impression that IELTS is valid for 2 years , but I read somewhere that in case of immigration it is valid for 2 years .
> Please guide me about the validity of IELTS , is it 2 years or 3 years ?


Bump!! Guys please help :confused2::confused2:


----------



## sudheerreddy

prseeker said:


> On ACS website the pointer is on 3rd stage and following statement is written underneath .
> 
> *More documentation or information is required to process your application. We have sent the details regarding this request to your email address. Your application is currently on a hold status until we received the required information.*
> 
> For which code you getting assessed ?


i am for 1313..how abt u?


----------



## Panko

prseeker said:


> Anyone having an idea how long they take to reactivate the application ?


It should be activated by next working day. You would also receive an email from CO.


----------



## Mack1982

prseeker said:


> Bump!! Guys please help :confused2::confused2:



Your IELTS will be valid for 3 years



> Test results must be no more than 3 years old at the time you apply.


Booktlet 6, page 20


----------



## prseeker

Mack1982 said:


> Your IELTS will be valid for 3 years
> 
> 
> 
> Booktlet 6, page 20


Thanks Mack , this is such a relieve .


----------



## prseeker

Mack1982 said:


> Your IELTS will be valid for 3 years
> 
> 
> 
> Booktlet 6, page 20


1 last question in this regard .. I read somewhere on this forum itself that IELTS body simply refuses to mail any results older than 2 years to any body . So how does it works out?


----------



## prseeker

sudheerreddy said:


> i am for 1313..how abt u?


263111


----------



## GBTUSA

prseeker said:


> Bump!! Guys please help :confused2::confused2:


This is from the IELTS website:



IELTS Validity extended to 3 Years

Posted February 20, 2013 by geadmin & filed under IELTS Information.

At present the results of the English language test of IELTS is valid for a two year period for Australian General Skilled Migration (GSM) applications. From 1st July this period will be extended to three years. This is part of the numerous changes to the GSM visa program to occur from July 1, 2012.


----------



## Mack1982

prseeker said:


> 1 last question in this regard .. I read somewhere on this forum itself that IELTS body simply refuses to mail any results older than 2 years to any body . So how does it works out?


That is probably because officially IELTS will expire after 2 years. But for australian immigration purposes, DIAC specifically allows IELTS older than 2 years (3 years). 

You just need to upload the IELTS TR. IELTS specifically doesn't have to send the results over to DIAC. 

From British Counsil website:



> What’s the difference between a Cambridge ESOL exam and IELTS?
> 
> IELTS is a joint British Council, University of Cambridge ESOL and IDP IELTS Australia test.
> IELTS awards a grade according to your level whereas ESOL exams have a particular exam for different levels.
> IELTS is a test that certifies your English Knowledge whereas Cambridge ESOL awards a Certificate.
> *IELTS is valid for two years* while Cambridge ESOL has no expiry date.


----------



## Immi_AU

Hi All,

I've completed my Bachelors in computing in the year 2006 and then did my masters in computing in 2011. I've old ACS and they have verified total 5.5 years of experience after the completion of my degree. Now I've got an email from NSW to get my experience verified again by ACS and now I'll definitely loose 5 points and they are going to deduct 2 years of experience as per the new ACS rules. I also have almost 2 years of experience before graduation so what if I ask them to consider that as well so that my total experience will become 7 years, now the question is how much experience they are going to deduct 2 or 4? Kindly shed some light on this. I'll be so thankful to you guys.


----------



## prseeker

GBTUSA said:


> This is from the IELTS website:
> 
> 
> 
> IELTS Validity extended to 3 Years
> 
> Posted February 20, 2013 by geadmin & filed under IELTS Information.
> 
> At present the results of the English language test of IELTS is valid for a two year period for Australian General Skilled Migration (GSM) applications. From 1st July this period will be extended to three years. This is part of the numerous changes to the GSM visa program to occur from July 1, 2012.


Thank You for the information 
Reps Added


----------



## prseeker

Mack1982 said:


> That is probably because officially IELTS will expire after 2 years. But for australian immigration purposes, DIAC specifically allows IELTS older than 2 years (3 years).
> 
> You just need to upload the IELTS TR. IELTS specifically doesn't have to send the results over to DIAC.
> 
> From British Counsil website:


Thank You for the information 
Reps Added


----------



## Mack1982

Immi_AU said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've completed my Bachelors in computing in the year 2006 and then did my masters in computing in 2011. I've old ACS and they have verified total 5.5 years of experience after the completion of my degree. Now I've got an email from NSW to get my experience verified again by ACS and now I'll definitely loose 5 points and they are going to deduct 2 years of experience as per the new ACS rules. I also have almost 2 years of experience before graduation so what if I ask them to consider that as well so that my total experience will become 7 years, now the question is how much experience they are going to deduct 2 or 4? Kindly shed some light on this. I'll be so thankful to you guys.


As far as i know... experience before a degree does not count. Hence, all deductions will be done after gaining a degree.


----------



## sid4frnds

sid4frnds said:


> Hi Everyone -
> 
> I got my ACS result today, and realized that 4 years of my work ex have been deducted. Below is what my letter read. I have a B.tech in Electronics and communication 2005 and MBA 2007. My total workex is 6+ years, starting Apr 2007, so after deduction it leaves me with 2 years which translates to 0 points. My total points now stand at 55 {30 for age, 15 for education, 10 ielts (8,8.5,7.5,7.5) }. Road forward looks bleak now.
> Could this be a mistake ? Should i write to ACS, because i have seen fellow members with the same degree getting 2 years deducted.
> I am not sure what chances i fancy of getting SS, with 2yrs of workex and 55 points in total. Pls advise. I am an SAP Retail consultant. If i go ahead with state sponsorship, which should it be , Victoria or NSW? Also should i also consider getting my spouse's work ex assessed for 5 points? SS + spouse points will give me 10 in total, but it will take at least 4 months from now for the processes to finish.
> 
> What should be my next step?
> 
> Thanks already
> Sid
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the
> ANZSCO Code.
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Technology from UP Technical University completed June 2005 has been
> assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> The following employment after April 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
> level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 04/07 - 03/10 (2yrs 11mths)
> Position: ASSOCIATE BUSINESS ANALYST
> Employer: XXX
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 04/10 - 06/12 (2yrs 2mths)
> Position: BUSINESS ANALYST
> Employer: XXX
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 07/12 - 07/13 (1yrs 0mths)
> Position: CONSULTANT
> Employer: XXX
> Country: INdia
> _-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Guys - Desperately need ur inputs .Pls advise


----------



## bc_ashu

IMHO IELTS results are valid for 5 years


prseeker said:


> Guys please help me with IELTS query .. As mentioned before it will be exactly 2 years in March 2014 since I got my results . I am under impression that IELTS is valid for 2 years , but I read somewhere that in case of immigration it is valid for 2 years .
> Please guide me about the validity of IELTS , is it 2 years or 3 years ?


----------



## semaaustralia

bc_ashu said:


> IMHO IELTS results are valid for 5 years


Could you show proof to that Opinion? Did DIBP/DIAC say anything in that regard? Links? Documents? FAQs?


----------



## semaaustralia

sid4frnds said:


> Guys - Desperately need ur inputs .Pls advise


This is confusing because your letter says your degree was considered to be Major in ICT...I dont know why you are now getting 4years deduction....I dont think it will be a bad idea to drop an email for ACS for some clarification....


----------



## jes123

prseeker said:


> On ACS website the pointer is on 3rd stage and following statement is written underneath .
> 
> *More documentation or information is required to process your application. We have sent the details regarding this request to your email address. Your application is currently on a hold status until we received the required information.*
> 
> For which code you getting assessed ?


It will take 2 to 4 days. I got result on 3rd day. No hurries. You will get it soon. What code have you applied for?


----------



## jes123

bc_ashu said:


> IMHO IELTS results are valid for 5 years


Its valid for three 3 years. It is because, Sometimes application may get delayed due to various reasons such as postal delays, holidays, query delays, processing load etc. So diac considers for three years. However as per IELTS, its valid for two years for the purpose of education etc. IELTS makers made this choice. Nevertheless every institution sets its own rules.


----------



## bdtomas

Janardhan.G said:


> 24hrs, i did it via agent.


But i got it within a minute.


----------



## jes123

sid4frnds said:


> Guys - Desperately need ur inputs .Pls advise


Although they have given you major in computing, You got a deduction. There are two points to consider.

1. Whatever the degree, ACS only looks for the subjects thought in the course. And they assess it against australian degrees. Which decides, if you are a major or minor. If you have both computing and electronics subjects in your course, you will get a major in your subject. And you will be awarded a bachelor or diploma or advanced diploma etc. This is for education points only.

2. Work experience is assessed against the duties you performed and their respective education in considered. If your job duties differ from what you have learned during the course and during your employment period. It is for employment points.

So the thing is that the degree has thought you different subjects to software engineering, which were not used by you during employment. So you made a mistake while writing job duties. Or you might have not studied software engineering etc subjects.

ACS counts subjects only and your relevant job duties, not the name of the degree.


----------



## Mack1982

semaaustralia said:


> This is confusing because your letter says your degree was considered to be Major in ICT...I dont know why you are now getting 4years deduction....I dont think it will be a bad idea to drop an email for ACS for some clarification....


ACS deducts 4 years if they believe that your profession does not closely relate to your degree (degree in computing).


----------



## goodguy2

*Time taken for ACS*



Mack1982 said:


> ACS deducts 4 years if they believe that your profession does not closely relate to your degree (degree in computing).




Dear All,

Please have a look at my timeline to know the time taken for my ACS.


Thank you.

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation ??? * Visa Lodge ??? * 
PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## prseeker

jes123 said:


> It will take 2 to 4 days. I got result on 3rd day. No hurries. You will get it soon. What code have you applied for?


Hi , 

Additional documents were asked on 17 th Oct , I uploaded them on the same day . 
Checked the status in the morning and it still shows awaiting documents . No email as well for the re commencement of the application .

I have applied under 263111


----------



## prseeker

Guys , 

Can someone help me with getting some information regarding start to finish process for immigration . I understand that this is a very open ended and naive question but can you redirect me towards any thread or any external resource .

I have applied for ACS skill assessment under 263111 category . I gave my IELTS in March 2012 and got minimum 7 on each band .

I am planning to take care of the whole process on my own without help of any agent . My questions are -

What am I supposed to do after I receive my ACS assessment , I understand that I need to file an EOI after that . But how do I decide that whether I should file under 189 or 190 , and I am not even sure if there are any more options as well.
After skill assessment you only have to take a call on 189 or 190 or you have to decide on any other factors as well?

How many points are sufficient to get a sure shot invite ?

What are "rounds of invitations " you guys talk about all the times

Where can I check for the ceiling for my category 

What happens after you get an invite

Why everybody on the forum is waiting for CO to be assigned 

When you are supposed to give documents like Police verification , Medical certificate etc

As far as I know PR is valid for 5 years so what happens after 5 years 

Please help me with all these questions .

*MODS : Please feel free to delete this post if it is posted in an inappropriate thread and redirect me to more relevant thread.*

Thanks


----------



## goodguy2

prseeker said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Additional documents were asked on 17 th Oct , I uploaded them on the same day .
> Checked the status in the morning and it still shows awaiting documents . No email as well for the re commencement of the application .
> 
> I have applied under 263111




Dear prseeker,

Dont worry abt the wrong status displayed ...just wait for a few more days and I'm sure it'll show the new status.

It took me 3 months 20 days to get the ACS assessment. 

If u look at my timeline, u will know what I’m trying to tell u.

ACS applied on 04th June 2013 and I got my ACS positive result on 25th September 2013.

Wish I had applied for my ACS in the first week of March instead. Had I done that, I wud have got my IELTS results and ACS results at the same time ie June 3/4 week.

Please do not delay unnecessarily as these days the assessment is taking some time unlike the past.

All the best.

Thank you.

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation ??? * Visa Lodge ??? * 
PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## goodguy2

*Answers*



prseeker said:


> Guys ,
> 
> Can someone help me with getting some information regarding start to finish process for immigration . I understand that this is a very open ended and naive question but can you redirect me towards any thread or any external resource .
> 
> I have applied for ACS skill assessment under 263111 category . I gave my IELTS in March 2012 and got minimum 7 on each band .
> 
> I am planning to take care of the whole process on my own without help of any agent . My questions are -
> 
> What am I supposed to do after I receive my ACS assessment , I understand that I need to file an EOI after that . But how do I decide that whether I should file under 189 or 190 , and I am not even sure if there are any more options as well.
> After skill assessment you only have to take a call on 189 or 190 or you have to decide on any other factors as well?
> 
> How many points are sufficient to get a sure shot invite ?
> 
> What are "rounds of invitations " you guys talk about all the times
> 
> Where can I check for the ceiling for my category
> 
> What happens after you get an invite
> 
> Why everybody on the forum is waiting for CO to be assigned
> 
> When you are supposed to give documents like Police verification , Medical certificate etc
> 
> As far as I know PR is valid for 5 years so what happens after 5 years
> 
> Please help me with all these questions .
> 
> *MODS : Please feel free to delete this post if it is posted in an inappropriate thread and redirect me to more relevant thread.*
> 
> Thanks



Dear prseeker,


Can someone help me with getting some information regarding start to finish process for immigration . I understand that this is a very open ended and naive question but can you redirect me towards any thread or any external resource .

Answer --- I will surely try to help u in answering ur query. Don’t feel coy as I’ve been there, done.

I have applied for ACS skill assessment under 263111 category . I gave my IELTS in March 2012 and got minimum 7 on each band .

Answer – Its been 1 yr 6 months, since u’ve written IELTS. I think u shud be okay. I heard from ppl that these days IELTS is valid for 3 years. Anyways plz do ur own research.


I am planning to take care of the whole process on my own without help of any agent . My questions are -

What am I supposed to do after I receive my ACS assessment , I understand that I need to file an EOI after that . But how do I decide that whether I should file under 189 or 190 , and I am not even sure if there are any more options as well.
After skill assessment you only have to take a call on 189 or 190 or you have to decide on any other factors as well?

Answer –First of all, it’s a request that u please make a proper “Timeline” after ur signature in every post u make. Things become very easy for other forum members to read. May u please lemme know details like age, band score etc so that I mite be able to give a ruff estimate as to the score u mite get.


How many points are sufficient to get a sure shot invite ?

Answer---Since I’m in the same occupation (plz chk my timeline), 60 points shud do as ppl r getting a gud number of invites in this occupation. On October 7th 2013, 81 EOI applicants recd invites for this occupation…it’s a gud number considering there were 950 invitationa given.


What are "rounds of invitations " you guys talk about all the times

Answer - Rounds of invite – it is a bit self explanatory…On the first and third Mondays of every month, DIAC gives invitations to EOI applicants who have submitted their respective EOI thru skillselect.


Where can I check for the ceiling for my category 

Answer – Plz visit the skillselect page and I’m sure u will find all the details u require. It is not tuff. Don’t be anxious. U can chk “Reports” for the details to know abt the invites. Everything is there on the page…U wont miss it.


What happens after you get an invite

Answer – After u get an invite, u need to have $3,520 ready to lodge ur visa application. Payment must be made via a credit card I guess.


Why everybody on the forum is waiting for CO to be assigned 

Answer--- Once u submit ur application, a case officer wud be assigned. He wud look at ur case and ask for more docs if he/she feels so. There is where everything matters ie IELTS, ACS. EOI etc etc


When you are supposed to give documents like Police verification , Medical certificate etc

Answer—U will be notified as to when to go for PCC and medicals by the Case Officer. Its ur choice if u want to do the PCC and medicals earlier. The grapevine is that to avoid unnecessary delays, one shud do the PCC and medicals after a month after lodging ur visa (for 189) so that by the time u get the Case Officer who is looking at ur case. He/she can get the reqd docs almost immediately from u when asked u. Better to load them and send them only when asked for.

As far as I know PR is valid for 5 years so what happens after 5 years 

Answer – Mate just chill….. We don’t know whats in store. Take it easy…I know ppl who’ve been to Australia with huge expectations and didn’t actually like after they went there…. Anything can happen. As per my knowledge…u can easily stay and apply for Oz citizenship in the these 5 years provided u show them that I have lived there for a total of 4 years. I know some ppl who have been living there in OZ as PRs for forty years. U will only be kicked out if u do something that is really bad. Relax…all will go well.

Hope these answers ur queries prseeker.

Please help me with all these questions . Please do ur research and dont take my answers blindly I'm a newbie myself.


Thank you.

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation ??? * Visa Lodge ??? * 
PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## prseeker

goodguy2 said:


> Dear prseeker,
> 
> Dont worry abt the wrong status displayed ...just wait for a few more days and I'm sure it'll show the new status.
> 
> It took me 3 months 20 days to get the ACS assessment.
> 
> If u look at my timeline, u will know what I’m trying to tell u.
> 
> ACS applied on 04th June 2013 and I got my ACS positive result on 25th September 2013.
> 
> Wish I had applied for my ACS in the first week of March instead. Had I done that, I wud have got my IELTS results and ACS results at the same time ie June 3/4 week.
> 
> Please do not delay unnecessarily as these days the assessment is taking some time unlike the past.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation ??? * Visa Lodge ??? *
> PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Yes I will wait for sometime and then act accordingly . I gave the additional documents on 17th so its been only 1 working day since I submitted the documents.


----------



## prseeker

Dear Good Guy , 

Thank you so much for taking time out and replying to my queries . I really appreciate it .

Signature part : Done 

Applied Under : 263111

Profile Synopsis - 
Age : 31 Years 2 Months 
IELTS : Minimum 7 on each band 
Education : Bachelors in Computer Application from GGSIPU University in Delhi (Full Time 3 Years course) , MCSE , ITIL , CTP Certified 
Work Experience : My graduation was supposed to be completed in 2004 , but it got dragged till 2006 . I started working in 2004 itself , as far as I know ACS only considers Exp which is gained post graduation . So from June 2006 - Till Date i.e 7 Years & 4 months . 

Some more questions 

You applied under 189 which is Independent I guess , How many years of exp ACS granted in your case.

What is the logical process one should follow while deciding to take 189 or 190 route 

Regarding the Visa fees , god forbid if the Visa is rejected for any reason do you get the refund or money is goes down the drain 

Thanks for the Skill Select page , I am checking it out !

Thanks once again for sharing the information . Reps Added

Regards


----------



## jes123

prseeker said:


> Dear Good Guy ,
> 
> Thank you so much for taking time out and replying to my queries . I really appreciate it .
> 
> Signature part : Done
> 
> Applied Under : 263111
> 
> Profile Synopsis -
> Age : 31 Years 2 Months
> IELTS : Minimum 7 on each band
> Education : Bachelors in Computer Application from GGSIPU University in Delhi (Full Time 3 Years course) , MCSE , ITIL , CTP Certified
> Work Experience : My graduation was supposed to be completed in 2004 , but it got dragged till 2006 . I started working in 2004 itself , as far as I know ACS only considers Exp which is gained post graduation . So from June 2006 - Till Date i.e 7 Years & 4 months .
> 
> Some more questions
> 
> You applied under 189 which is Independent I guess , How many years of exp ACS granted in your case.
> 
> What is the logical process one should follow while deciding to take 189 or 190 route
> 
> Regarding the Visa fees , god forbid if the Visa is rejected for any reason do you get the refund or money is goes down the drain
> 
> Thanks for the Skill Select page , I am checking it out !
> 
> Thanks once again for sharing the information . Reps Added
> 
> Regards


for the 263111 there isn't much competition. So you can apply for 189. It is in the 189 list. Visa fee is not refunded. if you have completed mcse before the start of employment, you can gain points else count from june 2006. you wil get 10 points. If for any reason visa officer is not satisfied with your employment, he/she can reject the employment points. Acs generally accepts your employment.


----------



## prseeker

jes123 said:


> for the 263111 there isn't much competition. So you can apply for 189. It is in the 189 list. Visa fee is not refunded. if you have completed mcse before the start of employment, you can gain points else count from june 2006. you wil get 10 points. If for any reason visa officer is not satisfied with your employment, he/she can reject the employment points. Acs generally accepts your employment.


Thanks for the response . 
189 is Independent or SS ? In case of State Sponsorship , what are the states which usually sponsor you ?
Visa Fees not refunded ????? Not even partially ???? You mean whole 3800$ goes down the drain which opens in Australia ? 

Regards


----------



## goodguy2

prseeker said:


> Yes I will wait for sometime and then act accordingly . I gave the additional documents on 17th so its been only 1 working day since I submitted the documents.



Dear prseeker,

They had asked me for some docs as well and then had to wait for a long time. I got my ACS results eventually.

I am not discouraging u in anyways but I must tell u that ACS has been getting hell loads of assessment applications of late. 

When did u exactly apply for the assessment. My assessment took 3 months 20 days.

Thank you.

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation ??? * Visa Lodge ??? * 
PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## goodguy2

prseeker said:


> Dear Good Guy ,
> 
> Thank you so much for taking time out and replying to my queries . I really appreciate it .
> 
> Signature part : Done
> 
> Applied Under : 263111
> 
> Profile Synopsis -
> Age : 31 Years 2 Months
> IELTS : Minimum 7 on each band
> Education : Bachelors in Computer Application from GGSIPU University in Delhi (Full Time 3 Years course) , MCSE , ITIL , CTP Certified
> Work Experience : My graduation was supposed to be completed in 2004 , but it got dragged till 2006 . I started working in 2004 itself , as far as I know ACS only considers Exp which is gained post graduation . So from June 2006 - Till Date i.e 7 Years & 4 months .
> 
> Some more questions
> 
> You applied under 189 which is Independent I guess , How many years of exp ACS granted in your case.
> 
> What is the logical process one should follow while deciding to take 189 or 190 route
> 
> Regarding the Visa fees , god forbid if the Visa is rejected for any reason do you get the refund or money is goes down the drain
> 
> Thanks for the Skill Select page , I am checking it out !
> 
> Thanks once again for sharing the information . Reps Added
> 
> Regards




Dear prseeker,

No worries mate. We shud help each other. I have gone past this stage so I know how its like.

In the interim I want to make preparations for the EOI. Do not waste even a single day. U prepare an EOI today itself and save it. I’m telling u this because, the moment u get ur assessment, u can rt away submit ur EOI. EOI hardly takes 15/20 mins that’s. Do the ground work first in regards to preparations and maintaining a separate file. Last minute running arnd results in stress.

I have 4 years of experience.

For 263111, which is ur occuptation as well …. Do not even think but go for the subclass 189. I’m in the process of doing the same. Logical reasoning – can go anywhere in Australia with 189 ie. Under no State obligation. Moreover for the subclass 190, there are some pretty high finances that u mite want to end up showing. 

Don’t think in a negative manner prseeker….If everything is genuine, u shudnt even be worried and thinking abt not getting ur visa. However, if u do not succeed in getting the visa, u end up losing the money…

Thanks for the likes mate.

All the best. Be positive.



Thank you.

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation ??? * Visa Lodge ??? * 
PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## kami_71

Dear All,

I am going to apply for ACS with statutory declaration. I have few questions.

1. Do I need to upload CV on ACS web site?
2. For my current job, do I need statutory declaration along with an affidavit of myself?

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## krish82

U need up load cv and other required documents with affidavit. Self declaration is for some name change in education certificate..


----------



## kami_71

Thanks Krish. Actually I am applying myself without any agent.

Do I need to convert my CV in PDF?

Other thing is "*statutory declaration*" because I am not able to get experience letter from my current employer.


----------



## semaaustralia

kami_71 said:


> Thanks Krish. Actually I am applying myself without any agent.
> 
> Do I need to convert my CV in PDF?
> 
> Other thing is "statutory declaration" because I am not able to get experience letter from my current employer.


All documents to be uploaded should be in pdf format. Also, pls avoid statutory declarations of experience especially for your current employer.


----------



## krish82

Kami,
Wat is your code and how much exp you have so that we can help you. Bcoz doing some thing without agent you should careful your thing should provide and match the criteria..


----------



## kami_71

Thanks Krish. I am providing my case brief.

Age : 42 years
Bachelor : Civil Engineering (4 year)
Master : Information Technology (2 Years)
1st Job : Senior Analyst Programmer in Software House (Aug 2001 To Nov 2003)
2nd Job : Assistant Vice President in Bank IT Division (Dec 2003 Till date)

Indent to apply under software engineer category for ACS, and 489 for VISA.

Waiting for IELTS result (expected on 26 Oct 2013).

I is very difficult to get experience letter especially from bank.

Need advice.


----------



## Mack1982

goodguy2 said:


> Dear prseeker,
> 
> They had asked me for some docs as well and then had to wait for a long time. I got my ACS results eventually.
> 
> I am not discouraging u in anyways but I must tell u that ACS has been getting hell loads of assessment applications of late.
> 
> When did u exactly apply for the assessment. My assessment took 3 months 20 days.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation ??? * Visa Lodge ??? *
> PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Plus the vacation is coming in December as well.


----------



## sudheerreddy

sudheerreddy said:


> i am for 1313..how abt u?



today my ACS status has changed to 'With Assesor' from 'AWAITING DOCUMENTS'

now in stage 4


----------



## Panko

I have received my ACS assessment for 261111. I guess my chances of 190 now are very slim.

My Bachelor of Engineering (Computer) from Pune University completed May 2003 has been
assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.

However, they have deducted my experience by 4 years. It brings me down to 60 Points. And it is very difficult to get an invitation for 261111 with 60 points.

Here's the draft:

_Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 19 July 2013.
Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Engineering (Computer) from Pune University completed May 2003 has been
assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing

The following employment after September 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 09/06 - 07/13 (6yrs 10mths)
Position: ******
Employer: *********
Country: INDIA_

Do not know what to do now.


----------



## guri.d.chd

Hello,

I have got my ACS accesment completed today. below is the repsonse:

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the
ANZSCO Code.
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Technology (Computer Science and Engineering) from XXXXX University completed May 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree
with a major in computing

The following employment after August 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 08/05 - 07/13 (7yrs 11mths)
Position: Technology Lead
Employer: XXXXX
Country: INDIA

Can you guide me further?

My age: 29
B.tech CSE
ACS: respnse is pasted above.
Maritial status: Single
IELTS : Not given

What should I do next ? I do not want to file State sponsorship. Pls help.

Thanks,
Guri




goodguy2 said:


> Dear prseeker,
> 
> No worries mate. We shud help each other. I have gone past this stage so I know how its like.
> 
> In the interim I want to make preparations for the EOI. Do not waste even a single day. U prepare an EOI today itself and save it. I’m telling u this because, the moment u get ur assessment, u can rt away submit ur EOI. EOI hardly takes 15/20 mins that’s. Do the ground work first in regards to preparations and maintaining a separate file. Last minute running arnd results in stress.
> 
> I have 4 years of experience.
> 
> For 263111, which is ur occuptation as well …. Do not even think but go for the subclass 189. I’m in the process of doing the same. Logical reasoning – can go anywhere in Australia with 189 ie. Under no State obligation. Moreover for the subclass 190, there are some pretty high finances that u mite want to end up showing.
> 
> Don’t think in a negative manner prseeker….If everything is genuine, u shudnt even be worried and thinking abt not getting ur visa. However, if u do not succeed in getting the visa, u end up losing the money…
> 
> Thanks for the likes mate.
> 
> All the best. Be positive.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation ??? * Visa Lodge ??? *
> PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## amitk_pune

*Hi*

Hi All
I have joined today in this forum. I have applied for acs on 3rd Aug and waiting for results.

Regards
Amit


----------



## Panko

Panko said:


> I guess my chances of 190 now are very slim.


Please consider it as 189 and not 190. Extremely sorry for the typo.


----------



## askchennai

Anyone who applied on July 22nd got result? I was thinking my case will change to "In progress" today and will get result on 22nd. But still in "with accessor" stage.


----------



## Panko

askchennai said:


> Anyone who applied on July 22nd got result? I was thinking my case will change to "In progress" today and will get result on 22nd. But still in "with accessor" stage.


I had applied on July 19, 2013. I received the result today. You should be getting your result within a couple of days.


----------



## askchennai

Panko said:


> I had applied on July 19, 2013. I received the result today. You should be getting your result within a couple of days.


Thanks Panko. Hope you got expected result. When did your application status changed to "In progress"?


----------



## Mack1982

guri.d.chd said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have got my ACS accesment completed today. below is the repsonse:
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the
> ANZSCO Code.
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Technology (Computer Science and Engineering) from XXXXX University completed May 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree
> with a major in computing
> 
> The following employment after August 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Dates: 08/05 - 07/13 (7yrs 11mths)
> Position: Technology Lead
> Employer: XXXXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Can you guide me further?
> 
> My age: 29
> B.tech CSE
> ACS: respnse is pasted above.
> Maritial status: Single
> IELTS : Not given
> 
> What should I do next ? I do not want to file State sponsorship. Pls help.
> 
> Thanks,
> Guri


Give IELTS... Try to get an 8 if possible.... 

Age: 30+Education: 15+IELTS(7): 10+Experience: 10 = 65 points.


----------



## bdtomas

Mack1982 said:


> Give IELTS... Try to get an 8 if possible....
> 
> Age: 30+Education: 15+IELTS(7): 10+Experience: 10 = 65 points.


hai Mack1982..... your ACS is in which stage now????


----------



## jack777

Me too. I've applied on 25th July. Hoping to get the results this week or early next week


----------



## Mack1982

bdtomas said:


> hai Mack1982..... your ACS is in which stage now????


Stage 4...


----------



## Panko

askchennai said:


> Thanks Panko. Hope you got expected result. When did your application status changed to "In progress"?


@Askchennai: 

Did I get expected result? Well...Yes and No. 

I mean....My Bachelor Degree has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a *major in computing*.

However, they have deducted my experience *by 4 years* (which I think should have been 2-years). 

It brings me down to 60 Points. And it is very difficult to get an invitation for 261111 with 60 points.

Here's the draft:

_Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 19 July 2013.
Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Engineering (Computer) from Pune University completed May 2003 has been
assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing

The following employment after September 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 09/06 - 07/13 (6yrs 10mths)
Position: ******
Employer: *********
Country: INDIA_

I am very confused at the moment.


----------



## Mack1982

Panko said:


> @Askchennai:
> 
> Did I get expected result? Well...Yes and No.
> 
> I mean....My Bachelor Degree has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a *major in computing*.
> 
> However, they have deducted my experience *by 4 years* (which I think should have been 2-years).
> 
> It brings me down to 60 Points. And it is very difficult to get an invitation for 261111 with 60 points.
> 
> Here's the draft:
> 
> _Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 19 July 2013.
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Engineering (Computer) from Pune University completed May 2003 has been
> assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> 
> The following employment after September 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Dates: 09/06 - 07/13 (6yrs 10mths)
> Position: ******
> Employer: *********
> Country: INDIA_
> 
> I am very confused at the moment.


Just try to get your application in the Pool ASAP. Later on you can go for state sponsorship or IELTS to increase your score. Right now priority should be to get in the queue....


----------



## Panko

Mack1982 said:


> Just try to get your application in the Pool ASAP. Later on you can go for state sponsorship or IELTS to increase your score. Right now priority should be to get in the queue....


Thanks Mack. I will do it ASAP. I am claiming points as follows:
Age: 30
English: 10
Degree: 15
Work-Exp: now 5 (with 2-years deduction it would have been 10 points) 
Total: 60 ( I was expecting 65)

I am claiming 10 points for IELTS. Improving it to 8 in all bands seems difficult.

Also, in the meantime, would you advise to follow-up with ACS regarding this? I have already sent them an e-mail regarding 4-years experience deduction. Should I review/Appeal?


----------



## lovetosmack

Mack1982 said:


> Later on you can go for state sponsorship or IELTS to increase your score. Right now priority should be to get in the queue....


@Mack1982: Can you elaborate?

* Do you mean you can raise a EOI now & update your IELTS later?
* Do you mean you can raise a seperate EOI for 189 & 190 at the same time?


----------



## DivineGrace

guri.d.chd said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have got my ACS accesment completed today. below is the repsonse:
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the
> ANZSCO Code.
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Technology (Computer Science and Engineering) from XXXXX University completed May 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree
> with a major in computing
> 
> The following employment after August 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Dates: 08/05 - 07/13 (7yrs 11mths)
> **********************************
> 
> 
> 
> Position: Technology Lead
> Employer: XXXXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Can you guide me further?
> 
> My age: 29
> B.tech CSE
> ACS: respnse is pasted above.
> Maritial status: Single
> IELTS : Not given
> 
> What should I do next ? I do not want to file State sponsorship. Pls help.
> 
> Thanks,
> Guri




Hi Guri
When did u apply for ACS ? Precisely , how long u waited after documents submission ?


----------



## prseeker

goodguy2 said:


> Dear prseeker,
> 
> No worries mate. We shud help each other. I have gone past this stage so I know how its like.
> 
> In the interim I want to make preparations for the EOI. Do not waste even a single day. U prepare an EOI today itself and save it. I’m telling u this because, the moment u get ur assessment, u can rt away submit ur EOI. EOI hardly takes 15/20 mins that’s. Do the ground work first in regards to preparations and maintaining a separate file. Last minute running arnd results in stress.
> 
> I have 4 years of experience.
> 
> For 263111, which is ur occuptation as well …. Do not even think but go for the subclass 189. I’m in the process of doing the same. Logical reasoning – can go anywhere in Australia with 189 ie. Under no State obligation. Moreover for the subclass 190, there are some pretty high finances that u mite want to end up showing.
> 
> Don’t think in a negative manner prseeker….If everything is genuine, u shudnt even be worried and thinking abt not getting ur visa. However, if u do not succeed in getting the visa, u end up losing the money…
> 
> Thanks for the likes mate.
> 
> All the best. Be positive.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation ??? * Visa Lodge ??? *
> PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Thanks Mate . Here is the scene , I am expecting points as follows

Age : 30
Education : 15 (Bachelors in Computer Applications + MCSE ) 
IELTS : 10 (Scored minimum 7 on each band)

That makes 55 points so if I go for SS I will get 5 points and total comes to 60 without claiming any experience points!!

I can be terribly wrong but I have a feeling that if one is not claiming any experience points then you don't have to submit those heaps of documents like form 16 , Salary Slips , Appraisal Letters , Appointment letters and list is endless. Number of documents is directly proportional to chances of scrutiny and I believe scrutiny is directly proportional to rejection of Visa  . Again these are my personal views and may not hold any value when compared to ground realities.

In my case , I have been working with my current organization from last 1 year and can provide all the documents from here like SS , Offer Letter , Appointment Letter etc .

But with my last organization , I worked for 7 years and 3 months ( 6 Years 6 months after completing graduation) . I have very limited documents from that organization , I have been very careless and not even saved form 16 and ITR's :frusty: This organization sent me to USA for 2 years so the only documents I have are the ones which I accumulated for L1b Visa . 

1 more thing since I worked with my last organization for so long , my designation kept on changing every 2 years or so but when I filed my ACS assessment I only mentioned my last held designation . Because somebody told me that if I mention 4 designations with an organization then I have to provide 4 statutory declarations!! 
So keeping all these points in mind I was thinking to go for a state sponsorship .

Do you have any idea about -
The funds which needs to be shown 
Fees for lodging fees is around $3300 for primary applicant , what will be the additional fees for the spouse
Do we have to submit fees at the time of filing EOI as well 
And where can I go and start preparing EOI , I mean can you share the link .

Regards 
Also


----------



## Panko

prseeker said:


> So keeping all these points in mind I was thinking to go for a state sponsorship .
> 
> Do you have any idea about -
> The funds which needs to be shown
> Fees for lodging fees is around $3300 for primary applicant , what will be the additional fees for the spouse
> Do we have to submit fees at the time of filing EOI as well
> And where can I go and start preparing EOI , I mean can you share the link .
> 
> Regards
> Also


In my opinion, you should claim the points for Work Experience. It will definitely add to your application.

Visa Pricing Table is available at: http://www.immi.gov.au/fees-charges/_pdf/visa-pricing-table.pdf

For you and Spouse, it should be: $3520 + 1760 = $5280

No. You do not need to submit fees at the time of filing or submitting the EOI.

You can visit SkillSelect Page: SkillSelect
On the top right you will see the 'Submit an EOI' link.


----------



## Mack1982

torrentkid said:


> @Mack1982: Can you elaborate?
> 
> * Do you mean you can raise a EOI now & update your IELTS later?
> * Do you mean you can raise a seperate EOI for 189 & 190 at the same time?



- Give IELTS first, then submit EOI. In other words you must meet the a minimum requirements in order to submit an EOI. Now you are in the queue, try to improve IELTS score and update the EOI. 



> What if my circumstances change after submitting my EOI?
> 
> You must update your EOI.
> If your circumstances change, you are required to update your EOI in SkillSelect. You should update your details to reflect any additional qualifications or experience you have obtained. SkillSelect will automatically take the changes into account and, if appropriate, will update your ranking. This may increase your chances to be invited.
> 
> 
> SkillSelect FAQs


- Not sure if you have update the visa type on the EOI... 

This what what I have heard but have not done research personally. check the below link:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...830-multiple-eoi-eoi-multiple-visa-types.html


----------



## joneszr

What about if you have reached Stage 4 in just 10 working days? How long will it take to complete stage 4 for Skills Assessment with ACS? I have a friend who lodged her app on October 7, and got to Stage 4 in about 9-10 working days. How long will it take for her? Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## bdtomas

joneszr said:


> What about if you have reached Stage 4 in just 10 working days? How long will it take to complete stage 4 for Skills Assessment with ACS? I have a friend who lodged her app on October 7, and got to Stage 4 in about 9-10 working days. How long will it take for her? Thanks in advance for any advice.


It will take at least 12 weeks to finalize ....


----------



## sid4frnds

jes123 said:


> Although they have given you major in computing, You got a deduction. There are two points to consider.
> 
> 1. Whatever the degree, ACS only looks for the subjects thought in the course. And they assess it against australian degrees. Which decides, if you are a major or minor. If you have both computing and electronics subjects in your course, you will get a major in your subject. And you will be awarded a bachelor or diploma or advanced diploma etc. This is for education points only.
> 
> 2. Work experience is assessed against the duties you performed and their respective education in considered. If your job duties differ from what you have learned during the course and during your employment period. It is for employment points.
> 
> So the thing is that the degree has thought you different subjects to software engineering, which were not used by you during employment. So you made a mistake while writing job duties. Or you might have not studied software engineering etc subjects.
> 
> ACS counts subjects only and your relevant job duties, not the name of the degree.


Thanks much. What should i do next? . Pls suggest. I am quite confused now. Even if i submit an EOI now, it will be of no use because i have 55 points.


----------



## prseeker

Panko said:


> In my opinion, you should claim the points for Work Experience. It will definitely add to your application.
> 
> Visa Pricing Table is available at: http://www.immi.gov.au/fees-charges/_pdf/visa-pricing-table.pdf
> 
> For you and Spouse, it should be: $3520 + 1760 = $5280
> 
> No. You do not need to submit fees at the time of filing or submitting the EOI.
> 
> You can visit SkillSelect Page: SkillSelect
> On the top right you will see the 'Submit an EOI' link.


Thanks for the information and pointers 
Do you think it will be a good idea to claim points for experience given my circumstances and availability of employment related docs.


----------



## prseeker

goodguy2 said:


> Dear prseeker,
> 
> They had asked me for some docs as well and then had to wait for a long time. I got my ACS results eventually.
> 
> I am not discouraging u in anyways but I must tell u that ACS has been getting hell loads of assessment applications of late.
> 
> When did u exactly apply for the assessment. My assessment took 3 months 20 days.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation ??? * Visa Lodge ??? *
> PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





prseeker said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Additional documents were asked on 17 th Oct , I uploaded them on the same day .
> Checked the status in the morning and it still shows awaiting documents . No email as well for the re commencement of the application .
> 
> I have applied under 263111





goodguy2 said:


> Dear prseeker,
> 
> Dont worry abt the wrong status displayed ...just wait for a few more days and I'm sure it'll show the new status.
> 
> It took me 3 months 20 days to get the ACS assessment.
> 
> If u look at my timeline, u will know what I’m trying to tell u.
> 
> ACS applied on 04th June 2013 and I got my ACS positive result on 25th September 2013.
> 
> Wish I had applied for my ACS in the first week of March instead. Had I done that, I wud have got my IELTS results and ACS results at the same time ie June 3/4 week.
> 
> Please do not delay unnecessarily as these days the assessment is taking some time unlike the past.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation ??? * Visa Lodge ??? *
> PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





jes123 said:


> It will take 2 to 4 days. I got result on 3rd day. No hurries. You will get it soon. What code have you applied for?





sudheerreddy said:


> i am for 1313..how abt u?





Panko said:


> It should be activated by next working day. You would also receive an email from CO.





prseeker said:


> I have already uploaded the requested documents , after uploading the documents I got this mail -
> 
> *Dear XYZ,
> 
> Thank you for attaching your additional documentation for skills assessment.
> 
> Your additional documents will be reviewed by your case officer as soon as possible and a separate email will be sent to notify you of the re-commencement.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> The Skills Assessment Team
> Australian Computer Society*
> 
> Anyone having an idea how long they take to reactivate the application ?





sudheerreddy said:


> Hi prseeker,
> 
> I am also in the same boat. I've uploaded my updated reference letter yesterday and I also received the same ack e-mail.
> 
> and my status is still 'AWAITING DOCUMENTS'.
> 
> Could you please let me know what is your ACS status?





prseeker said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I applied for ACS assessment a week back . Just now I got a mail from ACS asking for additional documents . At the end of the mail it was written -
> 
> *We will place your skills assessment on hold for an extra 30 days. If no contact is received by this period, your application will be assessed according to the existing documents.
> Kind Regards,
> 
> The Skills Assessment Team
> Australian Computer Society *
> 
> So does this means that it will be 3+1 month for my assessment now?
> Please suggest guys .
> 
> 1 more doubt my IELTS for general category is going to expire in March 2014 , I have read mixed information about it . What is the IELTS validity for immigration purposes ? 2 years or years ?





Sai2Aus said:


> 3months From the date your additional documents are acknowledged by ACS.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum





Panko said:


> No. it should be 3 months + (Time take by you to upload the requisite documents + acknowledgement of the same from CO).


Just got an email from ACS that my application has been reactivated and when I logged in ACS website it reflects the same :fingerscrossed:


----------



## prseeker

Guys , 

Any idea/news about whether Christmas holiday will delay the applications result or not.

Regards


----------



## bdtomas

prseeker said:


> Guys ,
> 
> Any idea/news about whether Christmas holiday will delay the applications result or not.
> 
> Regards


If your case office go for the holiday during Xmas and New year eve then it will be delayed.


----------



## lovetosmack

Mack1982 said:


> - Give IELTS first, then submit EOI. In other words you must meet the a minimum requirements in order to submit an EOI. Now you are in the queue, try to improve IELTS score and update the EOI.


In some other thread I remember reading that you cannot update IELTS score after you submit the EOI.


----------



## mjamal14

Moved to *In Progress* stage today.


----------



## prseeker

mjamal14 said:


> Moved to *In Progress* stage today.


You mean Stage 4 as per ACS website?


----------



## Mack1982

torrentkid said:


> In some other thread I remember reading that you cannot update IELTS score after you submit the EOI.


I think that was after the invite...


----------



## bdtomas

mjamal14 said:


> Moved to *In Progress* stage today.


Hope you will get a positive result by tomorrowray:


----------



## prseeker

bdtomas said:


> Hope you will get a positive result by tomorrowray:


My bad .. Yes he will completing exact 3 months since he applied for ACS assessment .


----------



## prseeker

mjamal14 said:


> Moved to *In Progress* stage today.


Good luck , Keep us posted :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ykps

amitk_pune said:


> Hi All
> I have joined today in this forum. I have applied for acs on 3rd Aug and waiting for results.
> 
> Regards
> Amit


I have applied on 2nd of August. Let me know if you receive your assessment. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mahesh_dh2001

bdtomas said:


> Hope you will get a positive result by tomorrowray:


My also moved "In progress.." today.


----------



## goodguy2

prseeker said:


> Good luck , Keep us posted :fingerscrossed:




Hi prseeker,


Hope u r doing well.


Just thot of sharing with u that I got the invitation today for the EOI I submitted on the October 1st.


Thank you.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## happyanna

My Status was 'In Progress (Stage 4)' yesterday (i.e. 21st Oct) but moved back to 'With Assessor (Stage4) again...


----------



## prseeker

goodguy2 said:


> Hi prseeker,
> 
> 
> Hope u r doing well.
> 
> 
> Just thot of sharing with u that I got the invitation today for the EOI I submitted on the October 1st.
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


wooohooo :hug::hug::hug::hug:

Congrats brother , I seriously hope that this message soon changes to "I got the grant today and will be moving to Australia next month as I also got a job" 
So you applied for the independent one and claimed 5 points for work experience? 
When do you plan to go for the visa application.

Regards


----------



## goodguy2

prseeker said:


> wooohooo :hug::hug::hug::hug:
> 
> Congrats brother , I seriously hope that this message soon changes to "I got the grant today and will be moving to Australia next month as I also got a job"
> So you applied for the independent one and claimed 5 points for work experience?
> When do you plan to go for the visa application.
> 
> Regards



Dear prseeker,

Thanks alot mate. Means alot.  I just hope I get the visa v soon ...probably looking at the 3rd week of December (hopefully). I will frontload the pcc and medicals in sometime so that the case is ready in front of the Case Officer when he looks into my file. I intend to lodge my application in a day or two max. I did get 5 points for my overseas work.

Plz do not hesitate to contact me in case of any queries. I will try to help u.

I know the anxiety involved in each and every stage.

Wish u the best...always.



Thank you.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mahesh_dh2001

Panko said:


> I had applied on July 19, 2013. I received the result today. You should be getting your result within a couple of days.


Hi Panko,

I have applied on 15th July and my current status is "In Progress".
What was your last status when you receive the result. I have applied through agent.

Thanks,
Mahesh


----------



## felix2020

Did anyone hear the news that recent Australian graduates will no longer be able to get a full skill assessment for the purpose of PR ? They must work in a relevant occupation for at least one year before they are eligible for PR. 

News & Updates | Australian Computer Society


----------



## mjamal14

prseeker said:


> Good luck , Keep us posted :fingerscrossed:


Positive.Two years deducted.


----------



## mahesh_dh2001

mjamal14 said:


> Positive.Two years deducted.


Can you please share other details?


----------



## tinwoodman

Hi Guys,

I'm just a newbie here, i would just like to ask im planning to migrate to Australia ive then check the Skilled occupation List, where can i get the full details of SOL including their Job description? so that i will know which one that suits my skills.

Thanks


----------



## bdtomas

mjamal14 said:


> Positive.Two years deducted.


Congrats......


----------



## Sai2Aus

tinwoodman said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm just a newbie here, i would just like to ask im planning to migrate to Australia ive then check the Skilled occupation List, where can i get the full details of SOL including their Job description? so that i will know which one that suits my skills.
> 
> Thanks


here is the link 1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1


----------



## Immi_AU

I've Old ACS and now I am going to apply for reassessment. Can I add more unclaimed experience to it? That experience is of my first job which I started in my final year few months before the completion of my degree, but it is related to my occupation. Please let me know. Is there any risk involved or ACS is going to consider it?


----------



## semaaustralia

Immi_AU said:


> I've Old ACS and now I am going to apply for reassessment. Can I add more unclaimed experience to it? That experience is of my first job which I started in my final year few months before the completion of my degree, but it is related to my occupation. Please let me know. Is there any risk involved or ACS is going to consider it?


ACS does not consider experience before completion of degree...


----------



## Immi_AU

semaaustralia said:


> ACS does not consider experience before completion of degree...


I mean to say that I completed my coursework and got a letter issued from my university for that but degree was awarded almost an year after that? So all my experience is lost?


----------



## mjamal14

mahesh_dh2001 said:


> Can you please share other details?


Im unable to copy from the pdf, I guess its secure or something, here is a screenshot.

I am not going for points from work exp, I have the minimum work exp which is 2 years.


----------



## mahesh_dh2001

mjamal14 said:


> Im unable to copy from the pdf, I guess its secure or something, here is a screenshot.
> 
> I am not going for points from work exp, I have the minimum work exp which is 2 years.


Gr8..Thanks and wish you all the best!!...still I have not received my result..what was your last status on ACS website when you got the result?


----------



## mjamal14

mahesh_dh2001 said:


> Gr8..Thanks and wish you all the best!!...still I have not received my result..what was your last status on ACS website when you got the result?


In Progress


----------



## Kamm

ACS has announced 2 levels of assessments

1) Temporary Graduates - Masters or Bachelor degree from an Australian Institute
2) Permanent Skilled Graduates - Masters or Bachelor degree
+ either 1 year of industry experience in Aus
0r Professional Year

And they are supposed to announce this on Friday, 25 October 2013

It has put students like myself who were ready with rest of their documents and just an evaluation from ACS pending. A complete batch of students and all the new ones will go through the same....

They have ripped the code of ethics the claim to uphold. Utter Shame
I'll have to wait another year and put another 12 grand for literally worthless piece of mockery (Professional Year).

This has to STOP!!

I'll be starting a thread(once I get to know how to do that), all the affected ones are welcome to join in and lets see if we could barricade all this.


----------



## krish82

Hi kamm,
I dont get you. They are goin stop the procees due year end...


----------



## NxtDesAus

divyap said:


> Im also informatica developer.. I got assessed under software engineer.
> 
> Basically acs is lookin for roles like design, analysis, development, testing etc etc and not technologies like java, BI, DW etc etc..



Hi divyap,

I am trying to PM you my email id. But i am getting an error 'Permission Denied'. can you please PM me your email id.

Thanks


----------



## mahesh_dh2001

Mi All,

My status shows "Case Finalised" don't know whats going to happen, as I had completed my degree in 2012 but have almost 10yrs. exp.

hoping for good result.

Thanks,
mahesh


----------



## GBTUSA

mahesh_dh2001 said:


> Mi All,
> 
> My status shows "Case Finalised" don't know whats going to happen, as I had completed my degree in 2012 but have almost 10yrs. exp.
> 
> hoping for good result.
> 
> Thanks,
> mahesh


when did you apply to ACS?


----------



## mahesh_dh2001

GBTUSA said:


> when did you apply to ACS?


15th July and was in stage 4 on 17th July.


----------



## Kamm

krish82 said:


> Hi kamm,
> I dont get you. They are goin stop the procees due year end...


No process is going to stop just another year added to the miserable lives of international students so that ACS and its filthy institutes could generate more money. It only affects international IT students.


----------



## Kamm

Immi_AU said:


> I mean to say that I completed my coursework and got a letter issued from my university for that but degree was awarded almost an year after that? So all my experience is lost?


No, your experience isn't at all lost. ACS will consider the day you were issued with a completion letter from awarding institute as the day of completion of degree. So relax the day of degree award is just a ceremonial thing which doesn't count.


----------



## Panko

mahesh_dh2001 said:


> Hi Panko,
> 
> I have applied on 15th July and my current status is "In Progress".
> What was your last status when you receive the result. I have applied through agent.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mahesh


It was 'with assessor' and status was - 'case finalized'. In fact, I received an e-mail from CO around same time.


----------



## Deepmanku

I have applied on 25th July and today my status changed to "In Progress".
what this means, is my result is coming in 1-2 days ?


----------



## felix2020

Deepmanku said:


> I have applied on 25th July and today my status changed to "In Progress".
> what this means, is my result is coming in 1-2 days ?


No way to tell.


----------



## jack777

Deepmanku said:


> I have applied on 25th July and today my status changed to "In Progress".
> what this means, is my result is coming in 1-2 days ?


I had applied on 25th too. Unfortunately, since it was via an agency, I can't see the status. Wishing you the best :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kimh

Hi All,

I submitted my ACS on 9 Sep 2013. It's at stage 4 (With A.) right now. Of course, still waiting for the results.


----------



## mahesh_dh2001

Panko said:


> It was 'with assessor' and status was - 'case finalized'. In fact, I received an e-mail from CO around same time.


Hi,

I got call from my agent, got positive result but experience counted after 2012 
as my degree was completed in 2012.


Now need IELTS 7.0


----------



## jack777

mahesh_dh2001 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got call from my agent, got positive result but experience counted after 2012
> as my degree was completed in 2012.
> 
> 
> Now need IELTS 7.0


When did you apply for the evaluation and could you also share a text format of your result.


----------



## mahesh_dh2001

jack777 said:


> When did you apply for the evaluation and could you also share a text format of your result.


My agent is not sharing detailed result with me he just told me that it is positive and employment after 2012 is skilled.

I had applied on 15th July.


----------



## Panko

mahesh_dh2001 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got call from my agent, got positive result but experience counted after 2012
> as my degree was completed in 2012.
> 
> Now need IELTS 7.0


Don't worry bro! You will definitely get 7.0 in IELTS. Just appear for it without any pressure. Best of luck!


----------



## mjamal14

mahesh_dh2001 said:


> Mi All,
> 
> My status shows "Case Finalised" don't know whats going to happen, as I had completed my degree in 2012 but have almost 10yrs. exp.
> 
> hoping for good result.
> 
> Thanks,
> mahesh


Did u check ur spam folder, you should have gotten the report by now.


----------



## jack777

mahesh_dh2001 said:


> My agent is not sharing detailed result with me he just told me that it is positive and employment after 2012 is skilled.
> 
> I had applied on 15th July.


Sad. Why aren't they sharing that information? After all, their job is to help you in the process and there is nothing he/she would lose sharing atleast a screenshot.


----------



## gurudev

*Attested copy of Statutory Declaration needed???*

Hi Experts,

1. I've got my experience from my manager as a Statutory Declaration on non-judicial stamp paper. The same has been stamped and witnessed by a Notary.

Now do I need to scan the SD in original or do i need to take a copy of the SD and get it attested from a gazetted officer.

2. Per ACS guidelines, we need to have the following words on our attested copies of originals

The following information is required on each page of your certified copy:
 The words “Certified True Copy of the Original”

Can we manually write the text *Certified True Copy of the Original* in Blue ink on the certified copies?

Please clarify these questions!

regards,
Gurudev


----------



## bdtomas

gurudev said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> 1. I've got my experience from my manager as a Statutory Declaration on non-judicial stamp paper. The same has been stamped and witnessed by a Notary.
> 
> Now do I need to scan the SD in original or do i need to take a copy of the SD and get it attested from a gazetted officer.
> 
> 2. Per ACS guidelines, we need to have the following words on our attested copies of originals
> 
> The following information is required on each page of your certified copy:
>  The words “Certified True Copy of the Original”
> 
> Can we manually write the text *Certified True Copy of the Original* in Blue ink on the certified copies?
> 
> Please clarify these questions!
> 
> regards,
> Gurudev


Make a copy of your SD then certify by an authorized person. Then scan and upload as a pdf file. 

Ask your notary office they should have the seal written “Certified True Copy of the Original”.


----------



## ameenfusion

Hi Gurudev,

I have uploaded the SD directly as its already notarized and the words Certified True Copy of the Original was hand written by the solicitor and they were accepted by ACS. hope this helps.




gurudev said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> 1. I've got my experience from my manager as a Statutory Declaration on non-judicial stamp paper. The same has been stamped and witnessed by a Notary.
> 
> Now do I need to scan the SD in original or do i need to take a copy of the SD and get it attested from a gazetted officer.
> 
> 2. Per ACS guidelines, we need to have the following words on our attested copies of originals
> 
> The following information is required on each page of your certified copy:
>  The words “Certified True Copy of the Original”
> 
> Can we manually write the text *Certified True Copy of the Original* in Blue ink on the certified copies?
> 
> Please clarify these questions!
> 
> regards,
> Gurudev


----------



## gurudev

Thank you ameenfusion!!


----------



## MubaZ

Hi Friends,


I have applied ACS assessment on 27-Sep-2013 and now in Stage 4.
ACS will be closed from 20-Dec-2013 to 13-jan-2014 ,so whomever waiting for results after 20th need to wait till 13-jan-2014.

Here is my question: Will ACS Prepond the application process and relese the results before 20th or postpond it after 13/01/14 ????
However, Skillselect still issue the EOI for december and January.


----------



## jitunair18

Hi Folks,
Have people who applied for ACS assessment in july received their assessment.
I applied on the 23rd july and still my application shows its stuck in Stage 4 so its like completed 90 days
Should i drop them a note or something?


----------



## sanskar

jitunair18 said:


> Hi Folks,
> Have people who applied for ACS assessment in july received their assessment....
> Should i drop them a note or something?



I applied on 16th and received yesterday... I did drop them a note requesting status update ...


----------



## Ozbabe

sanskar said:


> I applied on 16th and received yesterday... I did drop them a note requesting status update ...



Hi, I hope the assessment was positive. Do you mind sharing the outcome?

Cheers


----------



## BTANJ

Hello,

I Applied on 16 April 13

Waited till 12 weeks and then called to ACS to more information about status.

and within 4 hours I got positive skills assessment.

Thanks.


----------



## rjx

Yes, sometimes you have to follow up with them either through email or phone call if it is 12 weeks already since it got on state 4. That is what happened to me, I have to email them and within minutes, I got my positive assessment result.


----------



## sanskar

*Sharing my ACS Assessment experience*



Ozbabe said:


> Hi, I hope the assessment was positive. Do you mind sharing the outcome?
> 
> Cheers


Hi,

I received ACS assessment yesterday for ICT Business Analyst. I had submitted assessment request in mid-July 2013.

*Result*:
1. Positive assessment :tea:
2. Considered B. Tech in Electronics and Comm. Equivalent to AQF Master  degree with major in computing.
3. Deducted around 4 years from work exp.  (*If its equivalent to Masters with major in computing why reduce 4 years??*  )

*Special Thanks for help & guidance to*: DKY, espresso, austrotter, josh.machine and spire :tea:

*My profile* is as follows:
1. Education: B. Tech in Electronics and Communication
2. Experience

a. EMPLOYER1​ i. Countries: India & US​
b. EMPLOYER2​i. Country: US​
c. EMPLOYER3​i. Country: US​
3. Employer1 did not issue experience letter, so requested a ex-colleague to provide a Statutory Declaration on plain white paper and got his signatures notarized in US bank.
4. Other two employers issued letters, so no worries.

Below, I’ve listed the *challenges I faced*:
1. Format of Statutory Declaration:
a.  Read Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf thoroughly, it had answers to most of my concerns.​b. Used Commonwealth statutory declarations from the following website Statutorydeclarations.aspx.​2. For EMPLOYER1, I worked in India and USA. I took Statutory Declaration stating the same from an ex-colleague at employer1. However, while uploading the document in ACS Skills application it allowed me to select only one country of experience. So I was in dilemma as to which country to select?
a. I attached the same Statutory Declaration twice as two separate entries; one entry with India and the other USA. I made sure that the Statutory Declaration clearly stated the durations separately for each of the following:​ i. Employer
ii. Role
iii. Work location (Country)
iv. Example:​1. Employer 1 – Title 1 – Country India - Duration
2. Employer 1 – Title 2 – Country India - Duration
3. Employer 1 – Title 2 – Country USA - Duration
4. Employer 1 – Title 3 – Country USA - Duration
5. Employer 2 – Title – Country USA – Duration
6. Employer 3 – Title – Country USA - Duration​3. I got my documents verified from a public notary. He asked me to sign on all copies and instead of writing “Certified True Copy of the Original" wrote "Original verified" above his signatures on each of the copies. Was not sure whether it’d be an issue?
a. Submitted as such.​
*Disclaimer*: I’m sharing the above knowledge in order to help others on the forum, kindly take it with a pinch of salt that your case and requirements might be different. What I have stated above might or might not be applicable to your case, kindly use your discretion while using the above information.


----------



## jack777

sanskar said:


> Positive assessment :tea:



Congrats man. Always nice to hear good news.


----------



## divya.nayak

jitunair18 said:


> Hi Folks,
> Have people who applied for ACS assessment in july received their assessment.
> I applied on the 23rd july and still my application shows its stuck in Stage 4 so its like completed 90 days
> Should i drop them a note or something?


Hi jitunair18, 

Did you get any response from ACS?
Me and my husband had applied on 22nd July and are still waiting for the results.

Regards, 
Divya


----------



## sanskar

Can someone share guidelines based on which ACS is deducting years from work experience?


----------



## richardlee

*Question about Review*

I have a few questions about reivew. 

1. how long does it taks if I change my occupation code?

2. Is it possible to submit 2 reviews at the same time?

3. Or is it possible to submit one review and one new application?

4. Can I change my code (ict project manager) to (Chief Information Officer) because both have the same job description. Is this possible?

5. Or is this possible changing ict project manger to system administrator because I am doing both jobs, but is it possible for review, I plan to upload all my documents newly.


----------



## swatsandy

*ACS Assessment*

Hi
I have applied for ACS Assessment on 9 OCT 2013 and my application status moved to "with Assessor" within a day.
When can i expect to move it to further completion?

Thanks,
Sandy


----------



## dee567748

Dear Folks,

Has anybody got any ACS assessment recenmtly result under 263111 with degree electronics & communication?

If yes kindly share the output in terms of years of deduction .


Thanks.


----------



## guri.d.chd

It looks tough to get 7 each for me to qualify 65 points mark..

Can somebody pls guide if I can go for SS now? what is the procedure for SS? I heard that ICT (ACS) is under high application zone. is this true?

Please provide guidance.

ACS: done
age :30 points
education: 15 points
Exp: 10 points..

Thanks,
Guri



Mack1982 said:


> Give IELTS... Try to get an 8 if possible....
> 
> Age: 30+Education: 15+IELTS(7): 10+Experience: 10 = 65 points.


----------



## Ozbabe

Hi can some one pls post the line to the spreadsheet, thanks


----------



## jitunair18

divya.nayak said:


> Hi jitunair18,
> 
> Did you get any response from ACS?
> Me and my husband had applied on 22nd July and are still waiting for the results.
> 
> Regards,
> Divya


Nopes, not yet. I dropped them an email and got a response stating that my application is in the final stages and would be emailed as soon as the results are out.
Best you drop them an email as well just as a reminder


----------



## Deepmanku

Today i got the +ve Assessment ,
after a full 92 dys


----------



## bdtomas

Deepmanku said:


> Today i got the +ve Assessment ,
> after a full 92 dys


Congrats.....would you mind to share the result in detail with us???


----------



## Deepmanku

Dear Mr Singh,

Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 25
July 2013.

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and
Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code
.
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:

Your Diploma in Computer Engineering from xxxxxxxxxx completed May 1998 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma
with a major in computing

The following employment after March 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 03/02 - 12/03 (1yrs 9mths)
Position: NETWORKING ENGINEER
Employer: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Country: INDIA


Dates: 12/03 - 07/13 (9yrs 7mths)
Position: COMPUTER NETWORK AND SYSTEM ENGINEER
Employer: xxxxxxxxxx
Country: INDIA

Please note that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship reserves the right to undertake further
investigation regarding your skilled employment experience.
While the ACS is authorised to assess ICT skills assessments, the final decision in awarding points
remains with the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.


----------



## Deepmanku

*The following employment after March 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.*

can anyone suggest what this mean?


----------



## guri.d.chd

Manku,

It means that your exp after March 2008 has been considered and rest has been deducted.

Thanks,
Guri



Deepmanku said:


> *The following employment after March 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.*
> 
> can anyone suggest what this mean?


----------



## espresso

Hi Sandy, 

head over to the http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...44-acs-skills-assessment-processing-time.html thread and look at the most recent timelines. 

The latest ACS statement is: 


> Please Note: we are currently experiencing a high volume of applications. This is causing a delay in processing time. We are endeavoring to finalize applications as soon as possible and some application *may exceed 12 weeks*.


Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## swatsandy

Thanks Monica. when did you apply?
how about partner skill asssessment?
any idea what is required for that?


----------



## Deepmanku

So this means i have only 5+y experience and they are deducted my 10y experience.
a huge loss , i losses my 5 point if so.

are u sure or things as they said
Dates: 12/03 - 07/13 (9yrs 7mths)
Position: COMPUTER NETWORK AND SYSTEM ENGINEER
Employer: xxxxxxxxxx
Country: INDIA

what this means this ...??
is anyone who submit EOI can guide me , what all this means


----------



## Deepmanku

Dear Mr Singh,

Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 25
July 2013.

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and
Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code
.
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:

Your Diploma in Computer Engineering from xxxxxxxxxx completed May 1998 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma
with a major in computing

The following employment after March 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 03/02 - 12/03 (1yrs 9mths)
Position: NETWORKING ENGINEER
Employer: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Country: INDIA


Dates: 12/03 - 07/13 (9yrs 7mths)
Position: COMPUTER NETWORK AND SYSTEM ENGINEER
Employer: xxxxxxxxxx
Country: INDIA

Please note that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship reserves the right to undertake further
investigation regarding your skilled employment experience.
While the ACS is authorised to assess ICT skills assessments, the final decision in awarding points
remains with the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.


_
*My question is how many n points i claim for experience , i and little bit confuse*_*
pls help...*


----------



## rajfirst

Deepmanku said:


> Dear Mr Singh,
> 
> Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 25
> July 2013.
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and
> Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code
> .
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Diploma in Computer Engineering from xxxxxxxxxx completed May 1998 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma
> with a major in computing
> 
> The following employment after March 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 03/02 - 12/03 (1yrs 9mths)
> Position: NETWORKING ENGINEER
> Employer: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> Country: INDIA
> 
> 
> Dates: 12/03 - 07/13 (9yrs 7mths)
> Position: COMPUTER NETWORK AND SYSTEM ENGINEER
> Employer: xxxxxxxxxx
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Please note that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship reserves the right to undertake further
> investigation regarding your skilled employment experience.
> While the ACS is authorised to assess ICT skills assessments, the final decision in awarding points
> remains with the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.
> 
> 
> _
> *My question is how many n points i claim for experience , i and little bit confuse*_*
> pls help...*



You can claim 10 Points for experience as per ACS assessment results.


----------



## visitkangaroos

Deepmanku said:


> Dear Mr Singh,
> 
> Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 25
> July 2013.
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and
> Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code
> .
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Diploma in Computer Engineering from xxxxxxxxxx completed May 1998 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma
> with a major in computing
> 
> The following employment after March 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 03/02 - 12/03 (1yrs 9mths)
> Position: NETWORKING ENGINEER
> Employer: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> Country: INDIA
> 
> 
> Dates: 12/03 - 07/13 (9yrs 7mths)
> Position: COMPUTER NETWORK AND SYSTEM ENGINEER
> Employer: xxxxxxxxxx
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Please note that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship reserves the right to undertake further
> investigation regarding your skilled employment experience.
> While the ACS is authorised to assess ICT skills assessments, the final decision in awarding points
> remains with the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.
> 
> 
> _
> *My question is how many n points i claim for experience , i and little bit confuse*_*
> pls help...*


If you look in Summary of Criteria on ACS website it is clearly mentions that for diploma in ICT Major and Not Closely Related to the nominated education, you need 6 years to become skilled, so they have reduced 6 years from your experience.

Yours is evaluated to a total of 11 years 4 months till July 2013. So if you reduce 6 years from this it will be 5 years 4 months till July 2013, hence your skilled date is March 2008.

And as "rajfirst" mentioned you can claim 10 points for experience.


----------



## Agan

Hi All 

I submitted my ACS application on 1st Aug. Still in stage 4 (after 12 weeks). Anyone applied the same time as mine?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Agan said:


> Hi All
> 
> I submitted my ACS application on 1st Aug. Still in stage 4 (after 12 weeks). Anyone applied the same time as mine?


i guess 12 weeks will be completed on 1 Nov ?


----------



## Agan

ratnesh.nagori said:


> i guess 12 weeks will be completed on 1 Nov ?


Hi 

Thanks for immediate reply. 

Today is 86th day since i applied (86/7=12.28 weeks). SO it already crossed 12 weeks


----------



## npraneethreddy

Hello Agan,

I have have applied on 30th July 2013 and still waiting for my results. Generally, I observed that after reaching stage 4 it is taking 12 weeks to get result (i.e roughly 90+ days). My 90th day will be on Monday, so expecting to get results in next week. However, I have sent a note to ACS support team requesting the status of my application.




Agan said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for immediate reply.
> 
> Today is 86th day since i applied (86/7=12.28 weeks). SO it already crossed 12 weeks


----------



## jack777

I had applied on 25th July and still haven't received it.


----------



## bdtomas

jack777 said:


> I had applied on 25th July and still haven't received it.


you should write or call to ACS...


----------



## jack777

I had applied via an agent so she is just waiting for a mail from them.


----------



## Ghaith

I have applied on 28th July ,which mean 90+ days and still no reply Yet , should i contact them , or wait for few more days ?


----------



## GBTUSA

Ghaith said:


> I have applied on 28th July ,which mean 90+ days and still no reply Yet , should i contact them , or wait for few more days ?


Some people here in this forum have got their assessment immediately after calling ACS. give it a try, you've got nothing to lose.


----------



## semaaustralia

Ghaith said:


> I have applied on 28th July ,which mean 90+ days and still no reply Yet , should i contact them , or wait for few more days ?


It's true. Place a call to them. There have been reports of that trick working.
Cheers.


----------



## Agan

npraneethreddy said:


> Hello Agan,
> 
> I have have applied on 30th July 2013 and still waiting for my results. Generally, I observed that after reaching stage 4 it is taking 12 weeks to get result (i.e roughly 90+ days). My 90th day will be on Monday, so expecting to get results in next week. However, I have sent a note to ACS support team requesting the status of my application.


Hi 

I just drop an email to ACS. I tried to check the status. The system says account number or password is wrong. 

I think there is some system problem. Plz update us if you get your results. 

Thanks


----------



## Agan

Ghaith said:


> I have applied on 28th July ,which mean 90+ days and still no reply Yet , should i contact them , or wait for few more days ?


Hi 

No harm to drop an email.


----------



## cloudram

rajfirst said:


> You can claim 10 Points for experience as per ACS assessment results.


Hi,

Were you able to claim 10 points in EOI or Did you come to a clear cut conclusion of how many points you will get it ? 

please clarify, I am also in the similar situation.

Thanks
Ram


----------



## rajfirst

cloudram said:


> Hi,
> 
> Were you able to claim 10 points in EOI or Did you come to a clear cut conclusion of how many points you will get it ?
> 
> please clarify, I am also in the similar situation.
> 
> Thanks
> Ram


For 5 to 8 years experience, we can claim 10 points only.

I didnt submit EOI yet. I'm waiting for ACS results.


----------



## alwaysonnet

jack777 said:


> I had applied on 25th July and still haven't received it.


I submitted on July 22 and got +ve assessment on today (28-10-2013). They considered 7 years and 6 months (Jan 2006 - July 2013) of total 9.5 years submitted (Dec 2003 - July 2013). Now, 3 months elapsed from July and would be completing 8 years by Jan 2014 and eligible for 15 points


----------



## npraneethreddy

Hello Agan,

it means your skill assessment is complete and you will receive the letter in a day or two. 



Agan said:


> The system says account number or password is wrong.
> 
> I think there is some system problem. Plz update us if you get your results.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## jack777

alwaysonnet said:


> I submitted on July 22 and got +ve assessment on today (28-10-2013). They considered 7 years and 6 months (Jan 2006 - July 2013) of total 9.5 years submitted (Dec 2003 - July 2013). Now, 3 months elapsed from July and would be completing 8 years by Jan 2014 and eligible for 15 points


Thanks. I guess its talking a bit longer. So i'll just wait. And congrats on your 15 points. It makes sense to wait for a couple of months to grab those extra points.


----------



## Agan

npraneethreddy said:


> Hello Agan,
> 
> it means your skill assessment is complete and you will receive the letter in a day or two.


Hi 

Is it really what it meant? Are you kidding?


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Hello guys. After a long wait I got my ACS results. And its not just sad but equally bad result for me. I submitted my skill assessment on 7th June and got my result last week. Actually my agent got it. And here is the bombshell. They deducted 6 years from my work experience leaving me with just 2 years of total experience. They have considered 6 years as training period. This is insane. I completed my Engineering in electronics and communication in 2005 and started working since August that year. In fact I have been working in the same organization for the whole time. So I am not sure what's happened . I had applied for the Business Analyst role and I know its the one with more supply and less demand but this assessment is purely ironic.

Any thoughts on what my next steps should be.

Thanks


----------



## npraneethreddy

That is what people said on this forum before receiving their results.



Agan said:


> Hi
> 
> Is it really what it meant? Are you kidding?


----------



## jack777

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Hello guys. After a long wait I got my ACS results. And its not just sad but equally bad result for me. I submitted my skill assessment on 7th June and got my result last week. Actually my agent got it. And here is the bombshell. They deducted 6 years from my work experience leaving me with just 2 years of total experience. They have considered 6 years as training period. This is insane. I completed my Engineering in electronics and communication in 2005 and started working since August that year. In fact I have been working in the same organization for the whole time. So I am not sure what's happened . I had applied for the Business Analyst role and I know its the one with more supply and less demand but this assessment is purely ironic.
> 
> Any thoughts on what my next steps should be.
> 
> Thanks


I'm surprised. Did they consider you degree as ICT minor and your job as "NOT closely related to the nominated occupation"?

I've not heard of anybody else's ECE being considered as ICT minor. What university was it from?


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

jack777 said:


> I'm surprised. Did they consider you degree as ICT minor and your job as "NOT closely related to the nominated occupation"?
> 
> I've not heard of anybody else's ECE being considered as ICT minor. What university was it from?


That's exactly what my agent says now. They have sent an email to ACS so fingers crossed bit from what they tell me I will have 4 years deducted for sure.


----------



## Agan

npraneethreddy said:


> That is what people said on this forum before receiving their results.


Hi 

I think that was an error message. I just now tried again, status is still with assessor. 

Update you when get the results. 

Thanks


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Hi

I applied for ACS assessment on 7 aug for 261314 (Software Tester). I am an Computer Science engineering graduate with approx. 4 years 9 months of experience (at time of application).
I missed to add my CCNP, CCNA certification details in ACS application. Now, in case I get +ve assessment, is there is any chance I can get points for CCNA/CCNP certs while applying for PR ?

Thanks


----------



## rose5

Submitted my docs for ACS assessment on the 29th July...its moved to the 'In Progress' stage on 25th Oct...how much time does it take to get the results??(Sorry if this is a repeated question)...


----------



## Arunvas

*ACS Skills Assessment - Result NOT arrived even after 12 weeks*

Hi All, my wife has applied for the Skills Assessment to ACS on Aug-03 2013 and no updates as of now. It has been more than 12 weeks now... The status still shows "With Assessor"... can any one tell me what is happening even after 12 weeks?


----------



## aparprav27

*Help on ACS Result!!*

Hi
We had got my husband's skills assessed for ICT 261111 Business Analyst.
Of the 5yrs work ex shown, they have considered only 4yrs 3months as relevant to the code.
Also his Masters degree is assessed with a minor in comparison to an Australian Qualification and Bachelors as a major.

Can anyone explain what it means?As per our agent the work ex is now rendered useless and we will be falling short by those 5 points.

Help me here!!

Thanks.


----------



## aparprav27

Takes atleast the 3months as told by them on their website. Took us an extra 15days (after 3months) as they needed an additional document of the latest referral letter from the current company.


----------



## felix2020

rose5 said:


> Submitted my docs for ACS assessment on the 29th July...its moved to the 'In Progress' stage on 25th Oct...how much time does it take to get the results??(Sorry if this is a repeated question)...


It may take up to 90 days depending on the volume of applications. If you don't have it within this week, you can contact them and inquire about your case.


----------



## goodguy2

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Hello guys. After a long wait I got my ACS results. And its not just sad but equally bad result for me. I submitted my skill assessment on 7th June and got my result last week. Actually my agent got it. And here is the bombshell. They deducted 6 years from my work experience leaving me with just 2 years of total experience. They have considered 6 years as training period. This is insane. I completed my Engineering in electronics and communication in 2005 and started working since August that year. In fact I have been working in the same organization for the whole time. So I am not sure what's happened . I had applied for the Business Analyst role and I know its the one with more supply and less demand but this assessment is purely ironic.
> 
> Any thoughts on what my next steps should be.
> 
> Thanks




Dear friend,


I am saddened that the ACS deducted 6 years of ur work experience. 


May u share what was exactly stated on ur ACS. How was ur Engineering qulaification assessed. I know that 4 years is deducted if the work experience or study is not very closely related... 6 years is a bit too much. I'm sure u know that the ACS is making it tuff for intl students but 6 years is a bit too long.


Email ACS once and let them know. Also when did u write ur IELTS... can u wait for a year more working in the same company just in case ACS doesnt make changes in ur favour?


Dont lose hope.... All Things come to Those who wait.


I know its not easy what u r going thru because I'm sure u least expected this. Hope ur uni results were good...atlest 'credit' level. Is the company u r working for a renowned one?...No offence just asking... i'm trying to help u out mate.

Stick arnd for a while and I'm sure u'd be alrt .... 


Thank you.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## goodguy2

*To call or Not to call...Tis the Question*



felix2020 said:


> It may take up to 90 days depending on the volume of applications. If you don't have it within this week, you can contact them and inquire about your case.





Hi felix2020,


U r rt...I've heard of cases where ppl have called the assessing authorities in case of delay and they had their assessment dispatched on the same day.


My assessment took 3 months 21 days... I didnt call though thinking it'll further delay my case.


Thank you.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Arunvas said:


> Hi All, my wife has applied for the Skills Assessment to ACS on Aug-03 2013 and no updates as of now. It has been more than 12 weeks now... The status still shows "With Assessor"... can any one tell me what is happening even after 12 weeks?


hi Arun,

Don't worry. i strongly trust that your wife may expect the outcome from ACS in a week or two. Sometimes, a bit of delay may happen. Your spouse will get the skills assessment letter soon.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Hello Good Guy thanks for your response. I appreciate your concern. I am a bit shocked too. Anyway my agent tells me that ACS has mistakenly considered my majors as minor education. Hence deducted 6 years. They've sent an email to ACS for further consideration and they say they're hopeful that 4 years will get deducted not 6. Still waiting to hear back.

I am yet to get 7 bands in ielts. Filed for Reval but this process has actually cost me valuable 5 points if not more. I will land up at 60 if they give me 4 years of work ex. 

I also considering filing for state sponsorship to get to 65 points. Can you provide some more information on SS. Bow much time it could take and what's the fees.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Arunvas

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi Arun,
> 
> Don't worry. i strongly trust that your wife may expect the outcome from ACS in a week or two. Sometimes, a bit of delay may happen. Your spouse will get the skills assessment letter soon.
> 
> Regards,
> sathiya


Thanks Sathiya, Gods and Goddesses Wish! But I never come across such situation earlier to me or any others in this forum too... any lights why is this so?


----------



## Demesne

These days it is taking longer than 12 weeks with almost all applications. Here is a recent update from the ACS website 

*Please Note: we are currently experiencing a high volume of applications. This is causing a delay in processing time. We are endeavoring to finalize applications as soon as possible and some application may exceed 12 weeks. *


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Arunvas said:


> Thanks Sathiya, Gods and Goddesses Wish! But I never come across such situation earlier to me or any others in this forum too... any lights why is this so?


hi arun,

i got the personal experience when i lodged my application for skills assessment to Engineers Australia. while i applied, the processing times were about 12 weeks, which later moved to 14 weeks and then 16 weeks and finally i got my skills assessment after 17 weeks. This was because of the holidays fallen in between (Christmas and new year).

So, sometimes, it happens, but always a positive result with a delay is far better than an immediate negative outcome. Pray for god to get positive results and my prayers will add more strength to your wife's application.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## Arunvas

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi arun,
> 
> i got the personal experience when i lodged my application for skills assessment to Engineers Australia. while i applied, the processing times were about 12 weeks, which later moved to 14 weeks and then 16 weeks and finally i got my skills assessment after 17 weeks. This was because of the holidays fallen in between (Christmas and new year).
> 
> So, sometimes, it happens, but always a positive result with a delay is far better than an immediate negative outcome. Pray for god to get positive results and my prayers will add more strength to your wife's application.
> 
> Regards,
> sathiya


That was awesome gesture dude and thanks for your prayers, Gods and Goddesses will always wish us good!


----------



## Arunvas

Demesne said:


> These days it is taking longer than 12 weeks with almost all applications. Here is a recent update from the ACS website
> 
> *Please Note: we are currently experiencing a high volume of applications. This is causing a delay in processing time. We are endeavoring to finalize applications as soon as possible and some application may exceed 12 weeks. *


That was a very prompt response! Thanks dude


----------



## Ghaith

I have the same situation in fact , i have applied on 28th July , and still waiting and waiting .. Let hope for the positive results


----------



## Arunvas

Ghaith said:


> I have the same situation in fact , i have applied on 28th July , and still waiting and waiting .. Let hope for the positive results


Thats bad... whom did u apply to? ACS?


----------



## goodguy2

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Hello Good Guy thanks for your response. I appreciate your concern. I am a bit shocked too. Anyway my agent tells me that ACS has mistakenly considered my majors as minor education. Hence deducted 6 years. They've sent an email to ACS for further consideration and they say they're hopeful that 4 years will get deducted not 6. Still waiting to hear back.
> 
> I am yet to get 7 bands in ielts. Filed for Reval but this process has actually cost me valuable 5 points if not more. I will land up at 60 if they give me 4 years of work ex.
> 
> I also considering filing for state sponsorship to get to 65 points. Can you provide some more information on SS. Bow much time it could take and what's the fees.
> 
> Thanks for your help.






Hi buddy, 


Don’t worry. Miracles do happen :thumb: I wud suggest u give ur shot at IELTS again but prepare hard for it and try to get 7 or more in each. What Occupation are u looking at? I’m not into SS so cant make a comment however if u r looking at 263111, I think only Victoria is the State to look out for. For a 189 visa, the fee is $ 3520.


The advantage with 189 over SS is that u can live anywhere in Australia and there is no need to show funds abt 20 to 25K AUD. So that’s matters too.


If only 4 years are deduct, u’d be laafin mate. I wish that happens. In the meantime, do not waste even a single second. Be positive and prepare to submit the invitation. Do some basic homework. Its not tuff. Hard wud take abt 20 mins.


Also it’s a request that u make a timeline in regards to ur case so that its easier to know whats happening in regards to ur case in a crisp and clear manner and there is no space for ambiguity.


Wish u good luck with the revaluation.


Thank you.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Thanks for the information. I will surely hope I am laughing. For SS you mean I need to show cash in my bank account?


----------



## goodguy2

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Thanks for the information. I will surely hope I am laughing. For SS you mean I need to show cash in my bank account?





Dear frn,


Just do a bit of mind mapping and see whats ideal way to get where u want to be. 


I wud have opted for 189 any day coz showing such funds is def not easy unless u r loaded.


I think u need to show the amt in the bank.


Why go for tht when u can opt for 189 but u need to clear IELTS.


Just relax and see what ur options are. There r people in this forum who r ready to help u anytime. Its 24/7 trust me on this. Its never :closed_2:


See what suits u and be ur own judge. U wudnt want to make wrong choices rt. 


Goodluck matey


Thank you.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Agan

Agan said:


> Hi
> 
> I think that was an error message. I just now tried again, status is still with assessor.
> 
> Update you when get the results.
> 
> Thanks


I got received a reply from my case officer. ACS people are very prompt. 

" Your application was sent to assessor, we are processing all applications asap within the 12 weeks timeframe. 

please continue to keep track of the application and we will issue your result once application is complete" 

Thank you


----------



## felix2020

Agan said:


> I got received a reply from my case officer. ACS people are very prompt.
> 
> " Your application was sent to assessor, we are processing all applications asap within the 12 weeks timeframe.
> 
> please continue to keep track of the application and we will issue your result once application is complete"
> 
> Thank you


When did you lodge your application ?


----------



## King_of_the_ring

goodguy2 said:


> Dear frn,
> 
> 
> Just do a bit of mind mapping and see whats ideal way to get where u want to be.
> 
> 
> I wud have opted for 189 any day coz showing such funds is def not easy unless u r loaded.
> 
> 
> I think u need to show the amt in the bank.
> 
> 
> Why go for tht when u can opt for 189 but u need to clear IELTS.
> 
> 
> Just relax and see what ur options are. There r people in this forum who r ready to help u anytime. Its 24/7 trust me on this. Its never :closed_2:
> 
> 
> See what suits u and be ur own judge. U wudnt want to make wrong choices rt.
> 
> 
> Goodluck matey
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Hello Good guy,

Needs ur help if you can PM me ur email id or some thing pls ?

I am kinda confused about ur case. You applied EOI on 1st Oct 2013 and you got invitation on 21st Oct 2013, is THAT CORRECT ?

Coz I was wondering about this >>> SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - 21 October Round Results

If you go under 'Software & Applications Programmer' you will see '13/6/2013 6.09 pm' under the head of 'Visa date of effect'. This head is pretty confusing. Doesn't it mean that those who have applied EOI by 13th June 2013. 

But referring to your example - this clause nullify my assumption :S.

Needs your ID or some way to communicate in person pls.


----------



## felix2020

King_of_the_ring said:


> Hello Good guy,
> 
> Needs ur help if you can PM me ur email id or some thing pls ?
> 
> I am kinda confused about ur case. You applied EOI on 1st Oct 2013 and you got invitation on 21st Oct 2013, is THAT CORRECT ?
> 
> Coz I was wondering about this >>> SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - 21 October Round Results
> 
> If you go under 'Software & Applications Programmer' you will see '13/6/2013 6.09 pm' under the head of 'Visa date of effect'. This head is pretty confusing. Doesn't it mean that those who have applied EOI by 13th June 2013.
> 
> But referring to your example - this clause nullify my assumption :S.
> 
> Needs your ID or some way to communicate in person pls.


Buddy, Mr. Good Guy is a Network and System Engineer, not a software and application programmer. His ANZSCO code is 2631.


----------



## cherry83

This is the reply i received from ACS:

"Thank you for your email.

Please continue to use the online facility to track the status of your application.

We are currently experiencing a high volume of applications. This is causing a delay in processing times. 

We will endeavour to finalise your application as soon as possible however this may exceed 12 weeks. 

Please do not contact the ACS regarding a status update as this will delay your application further

We apologies for any inconvenience caused.

Kind Regards ,"


----------



## felix2020

cherry83 said:


> This is the reply i received from ACS:
> 
> "Thank you for your email.
> 
> Please continue to use the online facility to track the status of your application.
> 
> We are currently experiencing a high volume of applications. This is causing a delay in processing times.
> 
> We will endeavour to finalise your application as soon as possible however this may exceed 12 weeks.
> 
> Please do not contact the ACS regarding a status update as this will delay your application further
> 
> We apologies for any inconvenience caused.
> 
> Kind Regards ,"


There is a rule change for international students in Australia effective January 15th. So expect a delay between now to February, 2014.


----------



## jitunair18

Guys i got my positive assessment today
Applied on 23rd july, follow up email on 25th july and got assessment on 29th Oct
On to EOI now


----------



## lrana32

Hi All,

After a long wait of 90 Days, today finally I got my POSITIVE ACS assessment. I got my assessment through RPL route as I had non-ICT qualification so they have not commented 
anything on my qualification. Below are the details:

===========================================
You skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the
ANZSCO code.

The following employment after January 2005 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 01/99 - 04/10 (11yrs 3mths)
Position: xxxxxx
Employer: xxxxxx
Country: India

Dates: 04/10 - 07/13 (3yrs 3mths)
Position: xxxxxxx
Employer: xxxxxx
Country: India
============================================
Now I think I have to get my qualification assessed (Point only) from Vetassess as ACS as not mentioned anything about my qualification.

Any ways I am very happy with the outcome of the assessment. It came as I had expected. I can claim 15 points as my experience has been counted as 8.5 yrs.


----------



## bdtomas

jitunair18 said:


> Guys i got my positive assessment today
> Applied on 23rd july, follow up email on 25th july and got assessment on 29th Oct
> On to EOI now


congrats...would you mind to share your detail result with us...


----------



## bdtomas

lrana32 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After a long wait of 90 Days, today finally I got my POSITIVE ACS assessment. I got my assessment through RPL route as I had non-ICT qualification so they have not commented
> anything on my qualification. Below are the details:
> 
> ===========================================
> You skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the
> ANZSCO code.
> 
> The following employment after January 2005 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 01/99 - 04/10 (11yrs 3mths)
> Position: xxxxxx
> Employer: xxxxxx
> Country: India
> 
> Dates: 04/10 - 07/13 (3yrs 3mths)
> Position: xxxxxxx
> Employer: xxxxxx
> Country: India
> ============================================
> Now I think I have to get my qualification assessed (Point only) from Vetassess as ACS as not mentioned anything about my qualification.
> 
> Any ways I am very happy with the outcome of the assessment. It came as I had expected. I can claim 15 points as I experience has been counted as 8.5 yrs.


Congrats....


----------



## goodguy2

King_of_the_ring said:


> Hello Good guy,
> 
> Needs ur help if you can PM me ur email id or some thing pls ?
> 
> I am kinda confused about ur case. You applied EOI on 1st Oct 2013 and you got invitation on 21st Oct 2013, is THAT CORRECT ?
> 
> Coz I was wondering about this >>> SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - 21 October Round Results
> 
> If you go under 'Software & Applications Programmer' you will see '13/6/2013 6.09 pm' under the head of 'Visa date of effect'. This head is pretty confusing. Doesn't it mean that those who have applied EOI by 13th June 2013.
> 
> But referring to your example - this clause nullify my assumption :S.
> 
> Needs your ID or some way to communicate in person pls.





Hi buddy 


Dont u worry. PM anytime.


Have a look at my timeline once. I'm in the Occupation 263111.


Dont hesitate to contact me.


Goodluck.


Thank you.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## 2raghu

Same blood.. I have applied on 7-Aug, waiting for the result ..
I feel I have already lost 5 points for Age,as I am sure I wont get invitation before my 33rd B'day  .. Time for IELTS again ;(


----------



## goodguy2

lrana32 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After a long wait of 90 Days, today finally I got my POSITIVE ACS assessment. I got my assessment through RPL route as I had non-ICT qualification so they have not commented
> anything on my qualification. Below are the details:
> 
> ===========================================
> You skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the
> ANZSCO code.
> 
> The following employment after January 2005 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 01/99 - 04/10 (11yrs 3mths)
> Position: xxxxxx
> Employer: xxxxxx
> Country: India
> 
> Dates: 04/10 - 07/13 (3yrs 3mths)
> Position: xxxxxxx
> Employer: xxxxxx
> Country: India
> ============================================
> Now I think I have to get my qualification assessed (Point only) from Vetassess as ACS as not mentioned anything about my qualification.
> 
> Any ways I am very happy with the outcome of the assessment. It came as I had expected. I can claim 15 points as my experience has been counted as 8.5 yrs.




Dear Irana,

Congrats...


I wish u the best of luck 


Thank you.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## npraneethreddy

Hello All,
I have recently contacted ACS regarding the status of my application. From the case log I see the below. 
does this mean that my skill assessment has moved from stage 4 to Work in progress. 



> Date: 24-Oct-2013 6:04 pm
> Subject: *Managed By *Activity Status
> Note/Details: Managed By - -> 3163828 Activity Status 4.Request -> 6.In Progress
> 
> Date: 24-Oct-2013 6:04 pm
> Subject: ACS Helpdesk Case - [4004666] - Status of ACS Skill assessment
> Note/Details:
> 
> Hi Praneeth Reddy
> 
> Re: Status of ACS Skill assessment
> 
> Thank you for submitting your request 4004666. It will be allocated shortly and we will contact you
> regarding progress.
> 
> If you are an ACS member or customer you can review the in progress of this issue by visiting
> http://www.acs.org.au/my-acs/support.
> 
> Do not reply to this email. To communicate with the ACS staff regarding this case
> please click here to file your response.
> 
> RegardsBusiness Systems Team


----------



## dee567748

Hello Mr Good Guy,

First of all congrats on getting the visa invitation .I am also into same profession as you and i filed my ACS on 9th september and hoping my results will be out by 1st week of december.I would gratify to ask some question regarding the skill assessment.
Here is my case.
Age- 29 yrs
degree- B.tech ECE (Electronics and communication Engineering) completed Aug 2007
IELTS - Got Band 7 in each section
Experienmce--1) Network Engineer ( sept 2007 - may 2009)
2) Network Engineer ( May 2010 - Feb 2012)
3) Network Engineer ( Feb 2012 - untill now)

I also completed CCNP on December 2012.

I have one years gap from june 2009 to april 2010.In total i have 5 years relevant experience in core networking domain.I dont know how much they gonna deduct.whether it is 2 years or 4 years.I hope ECE will be considered as closely related to networking domain.

So now my whole hope is on ACS ,if i deducted 4 years then i wont be abale to qualify.

Can you comment your inputs on my case.

Thanks,


----------



## jack777

Guys it is talking time. I applied on 25th July, still waiting.


----------



## Charan31

Hi Folks,

I recently got my IELTS Results and have crossed 7 in all the segments. Now planning to apply for ACS assessment as Analyst Programmer. I've an experience of 6.4 yrs and have worked only in 1 company till now but have quit it last month. I have a Information Technology degree.

Can someone assist me prepare my documents for ACS?

__________________________________________________________________________
ANZSCO:261311 | IELTS : BC(06/07/2013) L-9;R-8;W-7.5;S-8


----------



## thanthtooa

*To Submit EOI ..*

Hi all ,

We got the letter from ACS with 6 years 7 months.
We are preparing to sit IELTS in dec .
We will go with subclass 189 independent.
Will submit in dec 2013/Jan 2014 EOI.
Here is our fact . Pls check guys.

1.age - 83 born - 30 points
2. IELTS band 7(must get band 7 so that we can claim) - 10 points
3. skilled employment - 6 years 7 months approved from ACS - 10 points
4. Qualification - we graduated Bachelor of computer science from university of compute studies (Yangon, Myanmar) considered as recognized standard ? If yes, - 15 points , if no (equivalent to AQF Diploma - only 10 points. This is very important for us to know the correct point. Pls advise.
5. Other factors - to get sufficient - can we claim the point from Credentialled community language - 5 points
(If we can prove that we are Burmese)
If yes - which documents do we need to submit and pls give us a guideline.

Overall - 65 points - to submit EOI
Pls tell us which documents do we need to submit from EOI online submission ?

Probably how long will it take to get the invitation letter ?

Appreciate much . Thank you in advance.

Thant Htoo


----------



## thanthtooa

jitunair18 said:


> Guys i got my positive assessment today
> Applied on 23rd july, follow up email on 25th july and got assessment on 29th Oct
> On to EOI now


Hi Dude, 

We got the letter from ACS with 6 years 7 months.
We are preparing to sit IELTS in dec .
We will go with subclass 189 independent.
Will submit in dec 2013/Jan 2014 EOI.
Here is our fact . Pls check guys.

1.age - 83 born - 30 points
2. IELTS band 7(must get band 7 so that we can claim) - 10 points
3. skilled employment - 6 years 7 months approved from ACS - 10 points
4. Qualification - we graduated Bachelor of computer science from university of compute studies (Yangon, Myanmar) considered as recognized standard ? If yes, - 15 points , if no (equivalent to AQF Diploma - only 10 points. This is very important for us to know the correct point. Pls advise.
5. Other factors - to get sufficient - can we claim the point from Credentialled community language - 5 points
(If we can prove that we are Burmese)
If yes - which documents do we need to submit and pls give us a guideline.

Overall - 60 points - to submit EOI
Pls tell us which documents do we need to submit from EOI online submission ?

Probably how long will it take to get the invitation letter ?

Appreciate much . Thank you in advance.


----------



## rose5

felix2020 said:


> It may take up to 90 days depending on the volume of applications. If you don't have it within this week, you can contact them and inquire about your case.



Got the result today...its +ve....two years deducted....


----------



## npraneethreddy

Congratulations!!



rose5 said:


> Got the result today...its +ve....two years deducted....


----------



## Charan31

rose5 said:


> Got the result today...its +ve....two years deducted....


Congrats Rose!! :thumb: How much was your actual experience? Is ur degree considered as ICT Major?__________________________________________________
ANZSCO:261311 | IELTS : BC(06/07/2013) L-9;R-8;W-7.5;S-8


----------



## rvijay

thanthtooa said:


> Hi Dude,
> 
> We got the letter from ACS with 6 years 7 months.
> We are preparing to sit IELTS in dec .
> We will go with subclass 189 independent.
> Will submit in dec 2013/Jan 2014 EOI.
> Here is our fact . Pls check guys.
> 
> 1.age - 83 born - 30 points
> 2. IELTS band 7(must get band 7 so that we can claim) - 10 points
> 3. skilled employment - 6 years 7 months approved from ACS - 10 points
> 4. Qualification - we graduated Bachelor of computer science from university of compute studies (Yangon, Myanmar) considered as recognized standard ? If yes, - 15 points , if no (equivalent to AQF Diploma - only 10 points. This is very important for us to know the correct point. Pls advise.
> 5. Other factors - to get sufficient - can we claim the point from Credentialled community language - 5 points
> (If we can prove that we are Burmese)
> If yes - which documents do we need to submit and pls give us a guideline.
> 
> Overall - 60 points - to submit EOI
> Pls tell us which documents do we need to submit from EOI online submission ?
> 
> Probably how long will it take to get the invitation letter ?
> 
> Appreciate much . Thank you in advance.


For EOI, you will need ur IELTS TRF number and ACS Ref #. That's it, no documents to be uploaded.


----------



## jack777

What are the cases where people have got their degress's marked ICT minor? I'm just curious. Is there any particular university or subjects that they go through before they decided if its major or minor. Sorry for going off topic, but I thought it would be relevant in this thread.

The wait's getting me anxious


----------



## dee567748

*ACS query*

Hello Mr Good Guy,

First of all congrats on getting the visa invitation .I am also into same profession as you and i filed my ACS on 9th september and hoping my results will be out by 1st week of december.I would gratify to ask some question regarding the skill assessment.
Here is my case.
Age- 29 yrs
degree- B.tech ECE (Electronics and communication Engineering) completed Aug 2007
IELTS - Got Band 7 in each section
Experienmce--1) Network Engineer ( sept 2007 - may 2009)
2) Network Engineer ( May 2010 - Feb 2012)
3) Network Engineer ( Feb 2012 - untill now)

I also completed CCNP on December 2012.

I have one years gap from june 2009 to april 2010.In total i have 5 years relevant experience in core networking domain.I dont know how much they gonna deduct.whether it is 2 years or 4 years.I hope ECE will be considered as closely related to networking domain.

So now my whole hope is on ACS ,if i deducted 4 years then i wont be abale to qualify.

Can you comment your inputs on my case.

Thanks,


----------



## dee567748

jack777 said:


> What are the cases where people have got their degress's marked ICT minor? I'm just curious. Is there any particular university or subjects that they go through before they decided if its major or minor. Sorry for going off topic, but I thought it would be relevant in this thread.
> 
> The wait's getting me anxious






Hi Jack ,

Its all depend on your subject which you had stupied during college days.

If you applying under software code then you had to studied subject on computer software subject in your degree.Lets say you applied under software code and you studied electronic or electrical subject then ur degree is ICT minor,because you have only 10 % of subject which will refer to computer in your degree.


----------



## jack777

dee567748 said:


> Hi Jack ,
> 
> Its all depend on your subject which you had stupied during college days.
> 
> If you applying under software code then you had to studied subject on computer software subject in your degree.Lets say you applied under software code and you studied electronic or electrical subject then ur degree is ICT minor,because you have only 10 % of subject which will refer to computer in your degree.


Thanks Dee. I did an Integrated course (5 yrs) Msc IT and it had a whole bunch of programming in java, C++ and C in it with the standard data structures, compilers and operating systems.


----------



## dee567748

jack777 said:


> Thanks Dee. I did an Integrated course (5 yrs) Msc IT and it had a whole bunch of programming in java, C++ and C in it with the standard data structures, compilers and operating systems.






Hello Jack,

Your MSc IT will be regarded as ICT major..dont worry.


----------



## Linzi_26

*General Guidance*

Good evening everyone

Just wanted to say what a great thread this is with lots of great info.

I had a few questions. Hope you guys can help.

Firstly would my degree be considered as a major or minor - BA Business Information management. The modules I sat in university - Electronic Ecommerce, Managing business information systems, Business Website creation, creating business multi media, business research methods and strategic management.

I was thinking about getting my skills assessed as ICT Business Analyst. How much experience would I need in this role? I have experience in the UK and my role here is ICT business analyst.

What proof of employment do I need to send the ACS? Is it just a reference letter or should I send in my contract and payslips too. 

Any guidance would be much appreciated.

Linzi


----------



## Agan

felix2020 said:


> When did you lodge your application ?


Hi 

Aug 1


----------



## Agan

rose5 said:


> Got the result today...its +ve....two years deducted....


Congrats


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Hi

I applied for ACS assessment on 7 aug for 261314 (Software Tester). I am an Computer Science engineering graduate with approx. 4 years 9 months of experience (at time of application).
I missed to add my CCNP, CCNA certification details in ACS application. Now, in case I get +ve assessment, is there is any chance I can get points for CCNA/CCNP certs while applying for PR ?

Thanks


----------



## faraz711

After more than 3 months of wait...my application status is showing at Stage-2  what a joke....I have applied on 18th July and after 5-6 days it reaches on stage 4, till today... I have emailed them...lets C what they reply...


----------



## felix2020

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi
> 
> I applied for ACS assessment on 7 aug for 261314 (Software Tester). I am an Computer Science engineering graduate with approx. 4 years 9 months of experience (at time of application).
> I missed to add my CCNP, CCNA certification details in ACS application. Now, in case I get +ve assessment, is there is any chance I can get points for CCNA/CCNP certs while applying for PR ?
> 
> Thanks


There is no point for CCNA/CCNP or any kind of certification. DIAC only awards points for formal college degrees.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

felix2020 said:


> There is no point for CCNA/CCNP or any kind of certification. DIAC only awards points for formal college degrees.


Thanks felix2020 for clarification..


----------



## malavi

Hi Friends, 

I applied my ACS on 24/07/2013 and I have sent a followup email yesterday to ACS team .

Surprisingly I received a positive result this morning. 

Thank you! very much for the Suggestion guys about a followup email.

I have given my IELTS and waiting for the result. Hope I will clear that one too.

Once again thanks a ton guys..


----------



## jitunair18

Guys,
How do i find out my total points whether i do get 60 points to apply for EOI
Is there a best way to find this:
Age 27
IELTS 7 each
ACS Assessment : Qualification considered after July 2010 (3 yrs exp, 2 years got deducted) with degree considered a major in computing
Skill: 261314 (Software Testing)


----------



## krish82

Jitu,
After deduction u cant cliam 10 points work exp... try score 8 in all module that will take you to 65 point... i am sailing in same boat....


----------



## jitunair18

Are you sure, I will submit my EOI and find out my points
Check this site:
Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa
Age - 30
3 yrs experience - 5
Educational qualtification - 15
State sponsorship Nomination - 5
IELTS - 10


----------



## goodguy2

dee567748 said:


> Hello Mr Good Guy,
> 
> First of all congrats on getting the visa invitation .I am also into same profession as you and i filed my ACS on 9th september and hoping my results will be out by 1st week of december.I would gratify to ask some question regarding the skill assessment.
> Here is my case.
> Age- 29 yrs
> degree- B.tech ECE (Electronics and communication Engineering) completed Aug 2007
> IELTS - Got Band 7 in each section
> Experienmce--1) Network Engineer ( sept 2007 - may 2009)
> 2) Network Engineer ( May 2010 - Feb 2012)
> 3) Network Engineer ( Feb 2012 - untill now)
> 
> I also completed CCNP on December 2012.
> 
> I have one years gap from june 2009 to april 2010.In total i have 5 years relevant experience in core networking domain.I dont know how much they gonna deduct.whether it is 2 years or 4 years.I hope ECE will be considered as closely related to networking domain.
> 
> So now my whole hope is on ACS ,if i deducted 4 years then i wont be abale to qualify.
> 
> Can you comment your inputs on my case.
> 
> Thanks,





Hi Dee,


Sorry cudnt write to u earlier. Thanks buddy for your wishes. I’ll be very surprised if u get ur ACS results in the 1 st week of December. I’m of the opinion that u wud be getting ur ACS assessment sometime early next year considering the ACS break. Gud that u got a decent score in IELTS but there is a small break in the employment history. I don’t want u to be in a negative state of mind that ACS will surely deduct the number of years u have mentioned. Give it a go as ur Study and work designation go hand in hand. For all u know ACS might just deduct 2 years. In regards to ur case, I wud comment that u plz continue working in the relevant field u r in and at the same time keep on progressing in regards to the visa. We cannot get back that lost year where u didn’t work, so no point brooding. See whats in ur reach as of now and live in ur lane. I don’t think, ACS wud look at CCnp u’ve done in Dec 2012. They wud luk at ur engineering degree. Ur profile looks fine to me but we don’t know what ACS wud come up with. Its all abt occupying the crease mate. Worst case scenario – wht wud happen? U know the answer. If I were u, I’d be sticking to my present job thinking that this is not the only opportunity for me to go on a skilled visa to Australia. Now that u have already paid the ACS fee, I wish u well. Plz don’t take my msg in a wrong way. I want everyone here to reach their goals.


Goodluck :thumb:


Thank you.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Ghaith

2raghu said:


> Same blood.. I have applied on 7-Aug, waiting for the result ..
> I feel I have already lost 5 points for Age,as I am sure I wont get invitation before my 33rd B'day  .. Time for IELTS again ;(


I have exactly the same situation , my 33Bday is on 1st Jan . when is urs ? 
IELTS is 6.5


----------



## Ghaith

Arunvas said:


> Thats bad... whom did u apply to? ACS?


Yes


----------



## Ghaith

Guys , i just called them , and they told me just to wait and recheck again the status online , these is nothing can be done to expedite the process


----------



## 2raghu

Ghaith said:


> I have exactly the same situation , my 33Bday is on 1st Jan . when is urs ?
> IELTS is 6.5


nov16th  , with 6.5 in IELTS Writing


----------



## alwaysonnet

jack777 said:


> Guys it is talking time. I applied on 25th July, still waiting.


I applied on 22nd July and got +ve assessment for software engineer on 28th October. I guess you should be getting by next monday.


----------



## kpatel

Hi
Does any one have ACS RPL recently ? What is the time frame for RPL?


----------



## iesus

hi, which email address did you followup on?


----------



## sevnik0202

Dear All

Following is the status on ACS website:

Given Name DEV
Date Received 01-August-2013
Event Type Skills
Status Case Finalised

However, in the flow-chart it shows in fourth stage. Any inputs from any one?

Regards
Dev


----------



## lrana32

kpatel said:


> Hi
> Does any one have ACS RPL recently ? What is the time frame for RPL?


Yes I got my ACS RPL on 28/10/2013. it took exactly 90 days.


----------



## mjamal14

sevnik0202 said:


> Dear All
> 
> Following is the status on ACS website:
> 
> Given Name DEV
> Date Received 01-August-2013
> Event Type Skills
> Status Case Finalised
> 
> However, in the flow-chart it shows in fourth stage. Any inputs from any one?
> 
> Regards
> Dev


Check ur spam folder


----------



## power988

Applied on 29th july and status still shown with assessor. . Dame what is ACS doing...we are paying and yet kept us waiting...


----------



## PkBlr

Same here. I submitted on 02-Aug-13. Was very happy to see it on Stage 4 within 2 weeks i.e. on 14-Aug-13.

But it looks like it is stuck there forever now. I have called them quite a few times but they just replied me to wait n wait. Once I emailed to their assessment email id. I was replied that your application might get delayed if you try to follow with us.

No option other than waiting impatiently 

Thanks,
Pk


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

PkBlr said:


> Same here. I submitted on 02-Aug-13. Was very happy to see it on Stage 4 within 2 weeks i.e. on 14-Aug-13.
> 
> But it looks like it is stuck there forever now. I have called them quite a few times but they just replied me to wait n wait. Once I emailed to their assessment email id. I was replied that your application might get delayed if you try to follow with us.
> 
> No option other than waiting impatiently
> 
> Thanks,
> Pk


We have to wait 12+ weeks to get assessment. Patience is the key  I applied on 7 Aug.


----------



## GBTUSA

ratnesh.nagori said:


> We have to wait 12+ weeks to get assessment. Patience is the key  I applied on 7 Aug.


I submitted my app to ACS on Sept 21, but, submitted clarifications on Oct 7th and recd. an e-mail saying they have all the info to make a decision.

my question is, is it 12+ weeks from Sept 21st or Oct 7th to get a decision?

Thanx in advance.


----------



## goodguy2

power988 said:


> Applied on 29th july and status still shown with assessor. . Dame what is ACS doing...we are paying and yet kept us waiting...




Hi Power988,


I think there has been a sudden influx of assessment applications.


It took me about 16 weeks to get the assessment result.


Don’t be surprised if the get the assessment results early next year considering the ACS break. 


I understand the wait can be frustrating but that’s the way it is.


I wish u good luck in regards to the ACS result :thumb:


Thank you.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## goodguy2

felix2020 said:


> There is a rule change for international students in Australia effective January 15th. So expect a delay between now to February, 2014.



Hi felix2020,


That’s a valid point as there will be further influx of ACS applications now.


I feel sorry for the international students  though felix…after having paid so much for uni, they still have some major hurdles to cross successfully. They r tightening the rules for sure. 


Thank you.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## goodguy2

malavi said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I applied my ACS on 24/07/2013 and I have sent a followup email yesterday to ACS team .
> 
> Surprisingly I received a positive result this morning.
> 
> Thank you! very much for the Suggestion guys about a followup email.
> 
> I have given my IELTS and waiting for the result. Hope I will clear that one too.
> 
> Once again thanks a ton guys..




Hi Malavi,


Congrats. Good luck with ur IELTS results. 


May u share ur timeline plz.


Thank you.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dee567748

goodguy2 said:


> Hi Dee,
> 
> 
> Sorry cudnt write to u earlier. Thanks buddy for your wishes. I’ll be very surprised if u get ur ACS results in the 1 st week of December. I’m of the opinion that u wud be getting ur ACS assessment sometime early next year considering the ACS break. Gud that u got a decent score in IELTS but there is a small break in the employment history. I don’t want u to be in a negative state of mind that ACS will surely deduct the number of years u have mentioned. Give it a go as ur Study and work designation go hand in hand. For all u know ACS might just deduct 2 years. In regards to ur case, I wud comment that u plz continue working in the relevant field u r in and at the same time keep on progressing in regards to the visa. We cannot get back that lost year where u didn’t work, so no point brooding. See whats in ur reach as of now and live in ur lane. I don’t think, ACS wud look at CCnp u’ve done in Dec 2012. They wud luk at ur engineering degree. Ur profile looks fine to me but we don’t know what ACS wud come up with. Its all abt occupying the crease mate. Worst case scenario – wht wud happen? U know the answer. If I were u, I’d be sticking to my present job thinking that this is not the only opportunity for me to go on a skilled visa to Australia. Now that u have already paid the ACS fee, I wish u well. Plz don’t take my msg in a wrong way. I want everyone here to reach their goals.
> 
> 
> Goodluck :thumb:
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------












Thanks for the reply dude.

I hope everything will be turn out to be positive. I have to wait and see .Don't have any other option.

Do you have any idea about any result about 263111 under degree ECE in this forum. How Many years usually they are deducting.

Also could you let me know, what was your discipline in which you obtained degree?


----------



## goodguy2

faraz711 said:


> After more than 3 months of wait...my application status is showing at Stage-2  what a joke....I have applied on 18th July and after 5-6 days it reaches on stage 4, till today... I have emailed them...lets C what they reply...




Hi Faraz711,

I’ve been hearing a lot abt ACS assessment delays. Clearly means that there r many ACS applications lodged. With the new ACS rules in regards international students in Australia there is bound to be further delay. I got my ACS result in just a lil less than 16 weeks. Just hang in there.

If possible share ur timeline like what I have done so that forum members get a crystal clear picture as to how u r approaching and give u the rt guidance if asked for.

Good luck.

Thank you.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## felix2020

goodguy2 said:


> Hi felix2020,
> 
> 
> That’s a valid point as there will be further influx of ACS applications now.
> 
> 
> I feel sorry for the international students  though felix…after having paid so much for uni, they still have some major hurdles to cross successfully. They r tightening the rules for sure.
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



ACS has postponed the new criteria till January 15, 2014. So there will be an influx from the onshore international students who don't have an ACS assessments. In addition, ACS will be closed for 3 weeks for Christmas and New Year holidays.

So, new applicants have to expect delays around this time, may be up to 16 weeks or more on average.


----------



## goodguy2

GBTUSA said:


> I submitted my app to ACS on Sept 21, but, submitted clarifications on Oct 7th and recd. an e-mail saying they have all the info to make a decision.
> 
> my question is, is it 12+ weeks from Sept 21st or Oct 7th to get a decision?
> 
> Thanx in advance.



Hi GBTUSA,


Not too sure actually.


If they take Oct as the date recd…it wud be further delay of 2 weeks and 2 days. Hmmmm U shud be looking at Feb to get ur results.


Good luck.


Thank you.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## GBTUSA

goodguy2 said:


> Hi GBTUSA,
> 
> 
> Not too sure actually.
> 
> 
> If they take Oct as the date recd…it wud be further delay of 2 weeks and 2 days. Hmmmm U shud be looking at Feb to get ur results.
> 
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Thanks for your reply. 

Thats fine, it's not like I'm losing sleep over it.


----------



## goodguy2

dee567748 said:


> Thanks for the reply dude.
> 
> I hope everything will be turn out to be positive. I have to wait and see .Don't have any other option.
> 
> Do you have any idea about any result about 263111 under degree ECE in this forum. How Many years usually they are deducting.
> 
> Also could you let me know, what was your discipline in which you obtained degree?




Hi Dee,


I’ve done my Bachelors of Science in Computer Science. As far as ur engineering degree is concerned, its clearly not a problem. The small glitch, ACS can have is with ur work experience…taking into account the year gap in between. While its very good that u’ve been very upfront and honest in regards to ur case, we’ll have to wait and watch what ACS wud come up with. In regards to my case, ACS deducted 4 years of my work experience.


Ah…don’t know if this wud be a good idea but can U tell as to why u took that year break in between. If the reason is valid and taking ur Engineering degree and very relevant work experience into account, u can expect a fairgo mate. I’m keeping my fingers crossed.


I’m not too sure if u’ve interacted with seniors like felix2020 and Sathiya. If u havnt write to them. They r easily approachable and I can vouch that they wud give u a clearer sense of direction.


I wish u good luck with ur ACS Dee.


Thank you.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## goodguy2

GBTUSA said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Thats fine, it's not like I'm losing sleep over it.



Hi GBTUSA,


That’s very nice to know. Take it easy.


Thank you.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dee567748

goodguy2 said:


> Hi Dee,
> 
> 
> I’ve done my Bachelors of Science in Computer Science. As far as ur engineering degree is concerned, its clearly not a problem. The small glitch, ACS can have is with ur work experience…taking into account the year gap in between. While its very good that u’ve been very upfront and honest in regards to ur case, we’ll have to wait and watch what ACS wud come up with. In regards to my case, ACS deducted 4 years of my work experience.
> 
> 
> Ah…don’t know if this wud be a good idea but can U tell as to why u took that year break in between. If the reason is valid and taking ur Engineering degree and very relevant work experience into account, u can expect a fairgo mate. I’m keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> I’m not too sure if u’ve interacted with seniors like felix2020 and Sathiya. If u havnt write to them. They r easily approachable and I can vouch that they wud give u a clearer sense of direction.
> 
> 
> I wish u good luck with ur ACS Dee.
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





Dear Good guy,

I took a break to turn my career into other track but unfortunately that couldn't work out for me. Then I again moved back into networking.

I sensibly appreciate your answers on my queries, i hope I can get through from this hurdle and may be we can see each other in Australia.

I am just putting my fingers cross and waiting what is their for me in the ACS letter.

Thanks

Dee567748


----------



## goodguy2

dee567748 said:


> Dear Good guy,
> 
> I took a break to turn my career into other track but unfortunately that couldn't work out for me. Then I again moved back into networking.
> 
> I sensibly appreciate your answers on my queries, i hope I can get through from this hurdle and may be we can see each other in Australia.
> 
> I am just putting my fingers cross and waiting what is their for me in the ACS letter.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dee567748




Hi Dee,


No worries mate.


I don’t know what u have filled in to cover that one year gap and I also don’t know if ACS wud ask u to explain as to what uve been upto during that one year gap…. Def not schoolies eh? arty:


Jokes apart….I mean if uve drifted onto a different field, do u have documents stating that u’ve done and completed that particular area of interest u were looking at???


Look I still don’t know if ACS judge thos one off type case like urs this way but have ur docs ready..just in case if they ask u for an explanation or some facts. Its always good to be upfront and honest mate in aspects like these as its brings clarity when assessment is done. Don’t be surprised if the ACS doesn’t even ask for the one year gap.


Its def not wrong to change career track….so don’t think u’ve done anything wrong…we’ve seen doctors becoming enginers and vice versa…


I hope u get only two years deducted from ur work experience.


Make a timeline Dee….thanks.


Thank you.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## goodguy2

dee567748 said:


> Dear Good guy,
> 
> I took a break to turn my career into other track but unfortunately that couldn't work out for me. Then I again moved back into networking.
> 
> I sensibly appreciate your answers on my queries, i hope I can get through from this hurdle and may be we can see each other in Australia.
> 
> I am just putting my fingers cross and waiting what is their for me in the ACS letter.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dee567748




Hi Dee,


I’ve spoken to a mate in regards to ur case and he is of the opinion that ACS wudnt really care of the one year gap. 4 years wud directly be deducted from ur work exp ONLY if ur Engineering program is not related to ur chosen Occupation. I think u r safe.

However…U might have to do an explanation to DIBP (at the time of visa or they mite contact u to give an explanation) as to what u’ve been upto during the one year break if asked for. Also its not a must that people shud be employed all the time. So again I’m telling u…don’t get into that negative zone in regards to the one year gap…. Probably this is the reason why I’ve asked u how wud u explain the lost year in between???? Valid logic…

I wish u good luck and hope to hear from u soon. U’d be alrt.


Thank you.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## msiqueira9

Hi guys,
Sorry for being away for so long, well after applying on July 16th, and getting with assessor in the next day, on the October 20 th I got an email asking for more documents and to change my application to RPL.
I spent the last few days working day and night to get my report ready, and sent back to them yesterday, now I am back on the waiting process with my fingers crossed.....


----------



## Arunvas

alwaysonnet said:


> I applied on 22nd July and got +ve assessment for software engineer on 28th October. I guess you should be getting by next monday.


Hoping so... by Gods and Goddesses's Grace, with positive result


----------



## goodguy2

msiqueira9 said:


> Hi guys,
> Sorry for being away for so long, well after applying on July 16th, and getting with assessor in the next day, on the October 20 th I got an email asking for more documents and to change my application to RPL.
> I spent the last few days working day and night to get my report ready, and sent back to them yesterday, now I am back on the waiting process with my fingers crossed.....




Goodluck buddy


Thank you.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Agan

power988 said:


> Applied on 29th july and status still shown with assessor. . Dame what is ACS doing...we are paying and yet kept us waiting...


Hi 

For your information, they are not obliged to review it by 12 weeks. We are at the receiving end  

When was your application status change to Status 2? If I understood correctly, it takes 12 weeks from the 2nd stage.


----------



## felix2020

Agan said:


> Hi
> 
> For your information, they are not obliged to review it by 12 weeks. We are at the receiving end
> 
> When was your application status change to Status 2? If I understood correctly, it takes 12 weeks from the 2nd stage.


They take less time to process PR application and more time to process ACS.


----------



## sidswami

I have applied for my ACS on Oct 15th. My application is in stage 4. Considering the 12 week waiting period and the 3 week ACS break I understand from reading through the thread that my assessment may come though late Jan/early Feb.

I have come to know for the first time that there is a 4 year deduction in experience if you do not have a Computer Science major. In my case I have done my Engineering in Electronics and Communication which I completed in 2005. I also have a dual degree in Computer Science Engineer which I completed in 2006. I have furnished both for ACS assessment.

I have about 8 years & 5 months of experience in IT (starting Jun 2005 - to date). I am unsure how my case will be considered. Anyone who has gone through a similar case do suggest.

Thanks,
Sid.


----------



## Linzi_26

Hi Mr Good Guy

Can you please look at the below and help me understand the process more. 

I am doing the process myself and I am a little confused. 

Good afternoon


Firstly would my degree be considered as a major or minor - BA Business Information management. The modules I sat in university - Electronic Ecommerce, Managing business information systems, Business Website creation, creating business multi media, business research methods and strategic management.

I was thinking about getting my skills assessed as ICT Business Analyst. How much experience would I need in this role? I have experience in the UK and my role here is ICT business analyst.

What proof of employment do I need to send the ACS? Is it just a reference letter or should I send in my contract and payslips too. 

Any guidance would be much appreciated.

Linzi


----------



## sevnik0202

Linzi_26 said:


> Hi Mr Good Guy
> 
> Can you please look at the below and help me understand the process more.
> 
> I am doing the process myself and I am a little confused.
> 
> Good afternoon
> 
> 
> Firstly would my degree be considered as a major or minor - BA Business Information management. The modules I sat in university - Electronic Ecommerce, Managing business information systems, Business Website creation, creating business multi media, business research methods and strategic management.
> 
> I was thinking about getting my skills assessed as ICT Business Analyst. How much experience would I need in this role? I have experience in the UK and my role here is ICT business analyst.
> 
> What proof of employment do I need to send the ACS? Is it just a reference letter or should I send in my contract and payslips too.
> 
> Any guidance would be much appreciated.
> 
> Linzi


Dear Linzi

You need not send contract related documents or payslips to ACS. A reference letter statibg your job duties with a 'from date' to 'to date'(Dont mention till date) will suffice.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## kpatel

sidswami said:


> I have applied for my ACS on Oct 15th. My application is in stage 4. Considering the 12 week waiting period and the 3 week ACS break I understand from reading through the thread that my assessment may come though late Jan/early Feb.
> 
> I have come to know for the first time that there is a 4 year deduction in experience if you do not have a Computer Science major. In my case I have done my Engineering in Electronics and Communication which I completed in 2005. I also have a dual degree in Computer Science Engineer which I completed in 2006. I have furnished both for ACS assessment.
> 
> I have about 8 years & 5 months of experience in IT (starting Jun 2005 - to date). I am unsure how my case will be considered. Anyone who has gone through a similar case do suggest.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sid.



Hi Sid..

ACS will be closed during Dec till mid of Jan. So might be more delayed ...:fingerscrossed:

End of Year Closure 2013

The ACS office will close from Dec 23, 2013 and re-opening on Jan 13, 2014. 
Phone and email enquiries will be not be available during this time. Please refer to the skills assessment documentation for more information. 
All skills assessment not completed before Dec 20, 2013 will be finalized after Jan 13, 2013.
Due to a high number of applications at this time, we cannot guarantee application time frames.


----------



## sidswami

kpatel said:


> Hi Sid..
> 
> ACS will be closed during Dec till mid of Jan. So might be more delayed ...:fingerscrossed:
> 
> End of Year Closure 2013
> 
> The ACS office will close from Dec 23, 2013 and re-opening on Jan 13, 2014.
> Phone and email enquiries will be not be available during this time. Please refer to the skills assessment documentation for more information.
> All skills assessment not completed before Dec 20, 2013 will be finalized after Jan 13, 2013.
> Due to a high number of applications at this time, we cannot guarantee application time frames.


Thanks for your reply. Do you know if my Computer Science degree will be considered and my experience in full will be taken into account? Will I face any experience deductions?

-Sid


----------



## msiqueira9

From all the recent posts we have seen everybody without an australian diploma is getting years deducted from their experience. Usually it varies from 2 to 4 years



sidswami said:


> Thanks for your reply. Do you know if my Computer Science degree will be considered and my experience in full will be taken into account? Will I face any experience deductions?
> 
> -Sid


----------



## sidswami

msiqueira9 said:


> From all the recent posts we have seen everybody without an australian diploma is getting years deducted from their experience. Usually it varies from 2 to 4 years


Thanks for your reply. That answers my question.


----------



## goodguy2

Linzi_26 said:


> Hi Mr Good Guy
> 
> Can you please look at the below and help me understand the process more.
> 
> I am doing the process myself and I am a little confused.
> 
> Good afternoon
> 
> 
> Firstly would my degree be considered as a major or minor - BA Business Information management. The modules I sat in university - Electronic Ecommerce, Managing business information systems, Business Website creation, creating business multi media, business research methods and strategic management.
> 
> I was thinking about getting my skills assessed as ICT Business Analyst. How much experience would I need in this role? I have experience in the UK and my role here is ICT business analyst.
> 
> What proof of employment do I need to send the ACS? Is it just a reference letter or should I send in my contract and payslips too.
> 
> Any guidance would be much appreciated.
> 
> Linzi




Hi Linzi 


No worries. 


The topics u have undertaken @ Uni sounds good to me and I will pass it on as a major. Yeah it is related to the Occupation u r applying for ie Business Analyst. Gud onya. Ah how long did u take to complete this program…not relevant but still asking?


Cool so long as the work and duties u do relates to a Business Analyst role, u shud be fine. How many years of work did u complete and when did u graduate?


U’d be ok if u have experience of 3 years + 


No need to submit salary slips and all.. What u need to do is submit just a reference letter (company letter head) that u’ve been working there (plz mention the start there) and the roles u’ve been performing. ACS shudnt have a problem if ur work roles/study is directly linked to the Occupation u’ve chosen to do. I think u r safe.


HOWEVER… Ur chosen Occupation is in great demand and there will be limitations on the number of invitations issued. As on 21st October 2013, Ur Occupation has the ceiling value of 1380 invitation out of which 991 invitations are already issued. There r 389 invitations still to be issued. A lot depends on the points u’d be scoring…the last cut off for ur Occupation was 65 points and the Date of Effect was 29th August 2013. 


All this boils down to patience as u r in an Occupation that’s in great demand.


If u really interested in this process and if u r scoring a good point score, its good to wait. The other advantage u’d be having is that, the more u wait, the more Work Experience u’d be getting.


I wish u good luck.


Thank you.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dee567748

goodguy2 said:


> Hi Dee,
> 
> 
> I’ve spoken to a mate in regards to ur case and he is of the opinion that ACS wudnt really care of the one year gap. 4 years wud directly be deducted from ur work exp ONLY if ur Engineering program is not related to ur chosen Occupation. I think u r safe.
> 
> However…U might have to do an explanation to DIBP (at the time of visa or they mite contact u to give an explanation) as to what u’ve been upto during the one year break if asked for. Also its not a must that people shud be employed all the time. So again I’m telling u…don’t get into that negative zone in regards to the one year gap…. Probably this is the reason why I’ve asked u how wud u explain the lost year in between???? Valid logic…
> 
> I wish u good luck and hope to hear from u soon. U’d be alrt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








thanks good guy,

One more thing I want to ask,if suppose they deduct 4 yrs then I think I can go with Western Australia SS.They don't mention any experience post ACS deduction and IELTS requirement. I hope this will be a hope and relief for me because they have added 263111 in their skilled occupation list.

Can u please confirm on this.

Thanks


----------



## goodguy2

dee567748 said:


> thanks good guy,
> 
> One more thing I want to ask,if suppose they deduct 4 yrs then I think I can go with Western Australia SS.They don't mention any experience post ACS deduction and IELTS requirement. I hope this will be a hope and relief for me because they have added 263111 in their skilled occupation list.
> 
> Can u please confirm on this.
> 
> Thanks





Hi Dee,


Wassup?


I didn’t realize that WA added 263111. Cool. I’m glad they did  I have checked the Criteria for State Nomination and I see no reason why u cant apply. There is ‘no additional creteria’ to be met for subclass 190 in WA.


There is a disclaimer that states “Occupations may become unavailable without notice”. This is the risk u have to play with. Also be ready to show some funds in ur bank account anywhere between $ 20,000 to $ 25,000 equivalent. On the official website it says "Provide evidence showing sufﬁcient funds to cover settlement costs and living costs for at least three months". The term sufficient is very subjective though  I'm drifting from the topic but I know of cases wherein people left their home country for Australia on valid Australian visas but cud not clear Immigration because they were not able to show they have sufficient money with them and Australia sent them back. Australia is serious abt this issue as they dont want people entering the country to become destitutes/ employers exploiting them.


Anyways coming to ur Case - Go for it if this is what u make out of the process.


Plz keep in mind that the State can remove 263111 at any given moment of time.


Request – Plz make a timeline Dee. It’ll be very easy for other forum members to comment just by having a glance at ur timeline. Who knows u can get The Right Adv if u put ur case in a clear manner with the help of a timeline. Trust me, there r Seniors here who r there to help u. All that u need to do is shout hone:


All the best.


Thank you.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## NxtDesAus

Hi All,

Is any expat out here whose profile belongs to Data warehousing and has been assessed through ACS? Please let me now, i am having few queries related to it.

Thanks


----------



## richardlee

*review for changing occupation code*

i applied fora review to change an occupation code.
let's see how long it takes to get result.
i hope it will be next week.


----------



## ykps

My status has changed from with assessor to in progress today. Acts applied on 2nd August. When can I expect the result?


----------



## semaaustralia

ykps said:


> My status has changed from with assessor to in progress today. Acts applied on 2nd August. When can I expect the result?


I will advise you drop an e-mail with them if you don't get a result by tomorrow 2nd Nov.
Regards.


----------



## ykps

semaaustralia said:


> I will advise you drop an e-mail with them if you don't get a result by tomorrow 2nd Nov.
> Regards.


Tomorrow is Saturday. Does it mean that I will receive only in Monday?


----------



## Linzi_26

goodguy2 said:


> Hi Linzi
> 
> 
> No worries.
> 
> 
> The topics u have undertaken @ Uni sounds good to me and I will pass it on as a major. Yeah it is related to the Occupation u r applying for ie Business Analyst. Gud onya. Ah how long did u take to complete this program…not relevant but still asking?
> 
> 
> Cool so long as the work and duties u do relates to a Business Analyst role, u shud be fine. How many years of work did u complete and when did u graduate?
> 
> 
> U’d be ok if u have experience of 3 years +
> 
> 
> No need to submit salary slips and all.. What u need to do is submit just a reference letter (company letter head) that u’ve been working there (plz mention the start there) and the roles u’ve been performing. ACS shudnt have a problem if ur work roles/study is directly linked to the Occupation u’ve chosen to do. I think u r safe.
> 
> 
> HOWEVER… Ur chosen Occupation is in great demand and there will be limitations on the number of invitations issued. As on 21st October 2013, Ur Occupation has the ceiling value of 1380 invitation out of which 991 invitations are already issued. There r 389 invitations still to be issued. A lot depends on the points u’d be scoring…the last cut off for ur Occupation was 65 points and the Date of Effect was 29th August 2013.
> 
> 
> All this boils down to patience as u r in an Occupation that’s in great demand.
> 
> 
> If u really interested in this process and if u r scoring a good point score, its good to wait. The other advantage u’d be having is that, the more u wait, the more Work Experience u’d be getting.
> 
> 
> I wish u good luck.
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Thank you so much for your advice. 

Basically I studied for 3 years to get my degree. I've got a HND in Admin & IT and then my degree. 

I graduated in 2008 and I have 4 years work experience from 2008 - 2012 in Scotland. 

I don't think I can hang off as I'm only on a working holiday visa (2nd year). Visa expires in August 

Points:
30 (age)
15 (degree)
20 (Hopefully from IELTS)

I wasn't going to use my experience for points as I've not got payslips or the form of how much tax I've paid therefore I didn't want to apply for that as I don't have enough evidence. 

Am I able to apply for state sponsorship? I think that's what you call it lol (when you get 5 points from the state) 

Any advice would be great Mr Good Guy. 

Thank you


----------



## ykps

Guys, the status again changeed back to with assessor. Just in the morning it was in progress


----------



## ykps

Please bear with the typos. The culprit is my smartphone. Can someone explain if the status change is .normal?


----------



## npraneethreddy

*Reply from ACS on processing time*

Hello All,

I applied on 30th July and my application moved to stage 4 on 10th August and it is now confirmed by ACS that 12 weeks time period is calculated after reaching stage 4 (See below, mail I got from ACS). So, I am expecting to get my letter sometime in next week. Hoping that it will be a positive assessment. :fingerscrossed:




> From: "[email protected]" <[email protected]>
> Date: Thu, 31 Oct 2013 23:54:36 +0000
> Subject: RE: ACS Assessment Ref [782038]
> 
> Dear Praneeth,
> 
> Thank you for your email,
> 
> Your application was sent to an assessor on the 10th August, the processing timeframe would begin from this date.
> 
> We are processing all applications asap and will issue a result letter as soon as this has been completed.
> 
> In the meantime please continue to keep track of the status online as this will reflect what we can see.
> 
> Regards,


----------



## siomian

hm.. I wonder how long would it take?

Occupation - 261112 Systems Analyst
ACS Applied - 30th Jul 2013
ACS results = ???*


----------



## ykps

This morning, the status changed to 'in progress'. To my dismay after few hours it changed back to 'with assessor'. I applied on 2nd of August. Can someone suggest what this flip flop means? I'm really tensed now.


----------



## npraneethreddy

Hello siomian,

minimum 12 weeks from the day it reached stage 4.



siomian said:


> hm.. I wonder how long would it take?
> 
> Occupation - 261112 Systems Analyst
> ACS Applied - 30th Jul 2013
> ACS results = ???*


----------



## sumitrustagi2001

I got my skill assessment done with help of an agent.

Can I loge my application now independently without agent?


----------



## kpatel

sumitrustagi2001 said:


> I got my skill assessment done with help of an agent.
> 
> Can I loge my application now independently without agent?



Yes you can.


----------



## yadav.sndeep

NxtDesAus said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is any expat out here whose profile belongs to Data warehousing and has been assessed through ACS? Please let me now, i am having few queries related to it.
> 
> Thanks


Hello,

I am working in Datawarehousing and applied under code 
Analyst Programmer (ANZSCO Code 261311)
ACS applied : 24th July
Got Result today  +ve assessment

Thanks,
Sandeep


----------



## npraneethreddy

Sandeep,
Congrats!!!
May i know when your application moved to stage 4?



yadav.sndeep said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am working in Datawarehousing and applied under code
> Analyst Programmer (ANZSCO Code 261311)
> ACS applied : 24th July
> Got Result today  +ve assessment
> 
> Thanks,
> Sandeep


----------



## yadav.sndeep

Hi Naveen,

It was in stage 4 only after 1st week of applying. Yesterday it changed to case finalized .
They deducted 2 years from my 6 years exp 

Thanks,
Sandeep


----------



## bdtomas

yadav.sndeep said:


> Hi Naveen,
> 
> It was in stage 4 only after 1st week of applying. Yesterday it changed to case finalized .
> They deducted 2 years from my 6 years exp
> 
> Thanks,
> Sandeep


Congrats ....


----------



## npraneethreddy

That is normal. minimum 2 years will be deducted. I am expecting a cut of 4 years. 


yadav.sndeep said:


> Hi Naveen,
> 
> It was in stage 4 only after 1st week of applying. Yesterday it changed to case finalized .
> They deducted 2 years from my 6 years exp
> 
> Thanks,
> Sandeep


----------



## yadav.sndeep

Next is IELTS. I have similar issues like yours . Almost same scores as yours 

L8 R8 W6 S6.5 

hopefully third attempt goes right


----------



## semaaustralia

npraneethreddy said:


> That is normal. minimum 2 years will be deducted. I am expecting a cut of 4 years.


Good decision. Its always better to plan with the worst case scenario.


----------



## alwaysonnet

siomian said:


> hm.. I wonder how long would it take?
> 
> Occupation - 261112 Systems Analyst
> ACS Applied - 30th Jul 2013
> ACS results = ???*


You should get your assessment result by Nov 5 or 6. BTW, Happy Diwali.


----------



## siomian

WoW. I have 11 years as a System Analyst, lets see how many years they are going to deduct form me.


----------



## Meera_2013

Hi,

I have just started with ACS assessment.

My qualification and experience is as follows:

BSc graduation - 1993
Post Graduate Diploma in Computer Applications - 1994 (1 year - full time)
Worked as software developer for 1.5 years till 1996.
Then took a break for around 5 years.
In 2001, I did a 1 year certification course from IBM and started working as software developer in 2002 February.

I have 1.5 years experience before the break and around 12 years after the break in software development.

If I apply for skill assessment through RPL, how many years will be deducted from my experience?
Will they consider my experience prior to the break?

Can you please guide me on this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ykps

*bump*



semaaustralia said:


> Good decision. Its always better to plan with the worst case scenario.





josh.machine said:


> finally i hear something which i wanted to, now only if some more people corroborate that with their experience
> Can u also guide me with the list of docs required, i am basically unable to start with the process.





ykps said:


> Guys, the status again changeed back to with assessor. Just in the morning it was in progress


Can anyone help me out here?


----------



## sevnik0202

Dear All

Applied for ACS on 1 st August. Very next day the process reached 4 th stage. Yesterday the status moved to stage 5. When can I expect the much awaited email?

Cheers
Dev


----------



## npraneethreddy

Congrats!!
you will get in a day or two. don't forgot to check your spam folders, sometime it might be sitting there.




sevnik0202 said:


> Dear All
> 
> Applied for ACS on 1 st August. Very next day the process reached 4 th stage. Yesterday the status moved to stage 5. When can I expect the much awaited email?
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


----------



## ykps

sevnik0202 said:


> Dear All
> 
> Applied for ACS on 1 st August. Very next day the process reached 4 th stage. Yesterday the status moved to stage 5. When can I expect the much awaited email?
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


Do you mind sharing the application details and rpl? I applied on 2nd August.


----------



## sevnik0202

ykps said:


> Do you mind sharing the application details and rpl? I applied on 2nd August.


Hey YKPS

Can you be more specific? What do u want to know?

Dev


----------



## ykps

I was asking what anz code you applied for. I applied for software engineer.


----------



## msiqueira9

Meera_2013 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just started with ACS assessment.
> 
> My qualification and experience is as follows:
> 
> BSc graduation - 1993
> Post Graduate Diploma in Computer Applications - 1994 (1 year - full time)
> Worked as software developer for 1.5 years till 1996.
> Then took a break for around 5 years.
> In 2001, I did a 1 year certification course from IBM and started working as software developer in 2002 February.
> 
> I have 1.5 years experience before the break and around 12 years after the break in software development.
> 
> If I apply for skill assessment through RPL, how many years will be deducted from my experience?
> Will they consider my experience prior to the break?
> 
> Can you please guide me on this?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi Meera,
I just finalized my RPL process, got the positive assessment yesterday finally(applied on July 16th). They will only consider your experience from the last 10 years, so dont bother with anything before that and for RPL they usually deduct 6 years if you have higher education in any other area or 8 if you don't.
In my case I started working in 2000, but they only considered my experience after 2003(last 10 years) so I ended up getting 9 years deducted, I can only claim points from work after 2009.


----------



## sevnik0202

ykps said:


> I was asking what anz code you applied for. I applied for software engineer.


Developer Programmer 261312.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## Meera_2013

msiqueira9 said:


> Hi Meera,
> I just finalized my RPL process, got the positive assessment yesterday finally(applied on July 16th). They will only consider your experience from the last 10 years, so dont bother with anything before that and for RPL they usually deduct 6 years if you have higher education in any other area or 8 if you don't.
> In my case I started working in 2000, but they only considered my experience after 2003(last 10 years) so I ended up getting 9 years deducted, I can only claim points from work after 2009.


Thanks msiqueira9.
I am lit'l confused here . If you check ACS Summary Criteria ( Forum does not allow me to post the URL, since I am a newbie ) it says that if you have non ICT diploma or higher, the required relevent work experience is '6 years relevant work experience completed anytime in past work history plus a successful RPL application '. 

Was your initial work experience in ICT?


----------



## msiqueira9

Meera_2013 said:


> Thanks msiqueira9.
> I am lit'l confused here . If you check ACS Summary Criteria ( Forum does not allow me to post the URL, since I am a newbie ) it says that if you have non ICT diploma or higher, the required relevent work experience is '6 years relevant work experience completed anytime in past work history plus a successful RPL application '.
> 
> Was your initial work experience in ICT?


Yes,
It has always been in ICT, since 2000


----------



## semaaustralia

ykps said:


> Can anyone help me out here?


The help you need now is a "Chill Pill". Relax a little bit. It will change back. Every additional day is a progress...


----------



## PkBlr

Even I applied on 2nd Aug'13 and my application reached Stage 4 on 14-Aug. 

However it is still sitting there. I tried checking with them but they replied that 12 weeks is the processing time on Stage 4 itself. I am waiting and waiting.

-Pk


----------



## eddix99

PkBlr said:


> Even I applied on 2nd Aug'13 and my application reached Stage 4 on 14-Aug.
> 
> However it is still sitting there. I tried checking with them but they replied that 12 weeks is the processing time on Stage 4 itself. I am waiting and waiting.
> 
> -Pk


PK,

I also applied on the 2nd August for an RPL and I'm still on stage 4.

It's good to know that we are at the same stage. 

Do me a favour and let me know on the forum when your status changes. I will do the same thing.

I don't know about you but I'm tired of waiting now. I just want the answer, positive or negative.

ED


----------



## ykps

eddix99 said:


> PK,
> 
> I also applied on the 2nd August for an RPL and I'm still on stage 4.
> 
> It's good to know that we are at the same stage.
> 
> Do me a favour and let me know on the forum when your status changes. I will do the same thing.
> 
> I don't know about you but I'm tired of waiting now. I just want the answer, positive or negative.
> 
> ED


Today the status again changed to in progress.


----------



## felix2020

ykps said:


> Today the status again changed to in progress.


Do not take these status seriously. I had my assessment letter in my inbox, but still it was showing "in progress" for two days.


----------



## PkBlr

Who will be the sender of the awaited email. I mean which email id to look for in all the folder ?

-Pk


----------



## Ghaith

Guys , i applied my application on 28th July through ACS , it is still at stage 4  

i called them ,emailed them and heard the same answer , please wait your results on the ONLINE website . 

wondering if any one has applied on 28th July or before ans still awaiting for the assessment results ?! 

really frustrating , i missed this Monday invitation.

Regards


----------



## jack777

Ghaith said:


> Guys , i applied my application on 28th July through ACS , it is still at stage 4
> 
> i called them ,emailed them and heard the same answer , please wait your results on the ONLINE website .
> 
> wondering if any one has applied on 28th July or before ans still awaiting for the assessment results ?!
> 
> really frustrating , i missed this Monday invitation.
> 
> Regards


I had applied on the 25th of July and still waiting.


----------



## Ghaith

jack777 said:


> I had applied on the 25th of July and still waiting.



:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## ykps

*bump*



ykps said:


> This morning, the status changed to 'in progress'. To my dismay after few hours it changed back to 'with assessor'. I applied on 2nd of August. Can someone suggest what this flip flop means? I'm really tensed now.


Can someone help me here?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## PkBlr

My ACS assessment status changed from with Assessor to In Progress.

What is this? How long does it might take now. When I called and clarified, they replied it's in final stage but not commented on the time to complete. I checked all folders of my email. Not yet arrived.

-Pk


----------



## PkBlr

Hi Yk,

My application status also changed from with assessor to In Progress. First time they did not respond properly when I called. I asked again. They replied they might send the letter within a day or two. I am positive and hoping the result asap. Did u get the letter ?

-Pk


----------



## ykps

PkBlr said:


> Hi Yk,
> 
> My application status also changed from with assessor to In Progress. First time they did not respond properly when I called. I asked again. They replied they might send the letter within a day or two. I am positive and hoping the result asap. Did u get the letter ?
> 
> -Pk


Dear pk , I too got the same reply. My gut feeling says that they will delay it till this weekend. What is surprising is the fact that the status changes to and fro though there is no activity. Let me know when you receive it. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ykps

Case finalized. Still in stage 4. Expecting the golden mail by EOD.


----------



## King_of_the_ring

very soon u will get the email.

Can someone tell me about review times lines ? Any one comes across with it ? How long did they take ? Their site says about 4-6 weeks.


----------



## ykps

King_of_the_ring said:


> very soon u will get the email.
> 
> Can someone tell me about review times lines ? Any one comes across with it ? How long did they take ? Their site says about 4-6 weeks.


My status just changed to case finalized. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## npraneethreddy

I applied on 30th July and applivatio reached stage 4 on 10 th August. Since then it is in stage 4 and this is making me impaitent. Dont know when I will get my letter.


----------



## alwaysonnet

ykps said:


> Case finalized. Still in stage 4. Expecting the golden mail by EOD.


You should have got email before it is moved to stage 4. Check your mail and let us know your assessment result.


----------



## sivaf5

Hi,

I have 77 months of experience as a Software Engineer and my qualification is a Civil Engineer.
Out of my 77 months of Experience I have worked in Australia for 1 year (2 seperate assignments) in last 2 years. 
If ACS deducts 6 years (72 months) of my experience as my degree is Non ICT. Would I be able to apply 5 points for 1 year work experience in Australia ? 

Regards,
SK


----------



## richardlee

I have searched for this, cause I applied review on 31/10. 
As I know, it takes short time (less than 1 or 2 weeks).
I will share my status.



King_of_the_ring said:


> very soon u will get the email.
> 
> Can someone tell me about review times lines ? Any one comes across with it ? How long did they take ? Their site says about 4-6 weeks.


----------



## ykps

No mail yet. My agent says it might take a day or 2.


----------



## npraneethreddy

Which Job code?
Mine is 261313 and still it is in stage 4. So, getting very curious.


ykps said:


> No mail yet. My agent says it might take a day or 2.


----------



## kookoo

Hello there,

Anyone who has recently received their ACS result? I need to know how many years ACS will deduct if you're on an AQF Diploma. My friend has 9 yrs & 7 months of experience and he's aiming to claim at least 10 points. Is that highly feasible?


----------



## ykps

Hello All,

Got the +ve assessment for ANZCO 261313 this morning. Kind of a mixed feeling though. They have deducted 3 years of experience. I'm now left to get 7 in IELTS at any cost.

ACS Applied on 2nd Aug, +ve: 4th Nov, IELTS: 14 Dec


----------



## npraneethreddy

Congrats!!! man. For same job code i am waiting since 30th July. Hopefully I get it very soon.



ykps said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Got the +ve assessment for ANZCO 261313 this morning. Kind of a mixed feeling though. They have deducted 3 years of experience. I'm now left to get 7 in IELTS at any cost.
> 
> ACS Applied on 2nd Aug, +ve: 4th Nov, IELTS: 14 Dec


----------



## PkBlr

Folks, the ACS result was tragic for me.

Though I have a BE in CS degree, they deducted 3 yrs. Also they have not considered my current experience which is 3+ yrs. They commented that date details was missing from the Statutory Declarations letter. Please careful guys on each and every minute details while submitting the ACS application.

I now need to submit the review application. Anyone having experience on Review process of EOI? How long it might take.

-Pk


----------



## PkBlr

I now need to submit the review application on my ACS result. 

Anyone having experience on Review process of EOI? How long it might take ?

-Pk


----------



## King_of_the_ring

richardlee said:


> I have searched for this, cause I applied review on 31/10.
> As I know, it takes short time (less than 1 or 2 weeks).
> I will share my status.


Richard:

You meant one or two weeks ONLY OR 1/2 weeks less than the actual 3 months period ?


----------



## Rokar

npraneethreddy said:


> I applied on 30th July and applivatio reached stage 4 on 10 th August. Since then it is in stage 4 and this is making me impaitent. Dont know when I will get my letter.


Hi , it will take close to around 4 months of time for the ACS to be done. Since ACS has started receiving more number of applications this causes the delay. But u will definitely get ur letter from ACS around 3rd week of November


----------



## npraneethreddy

That is disappointing to know. There are people on this forum who have applied after me and got their results. Not sure what criteria ACS follow for selecting applications for assessment. I will follow it up with ACS support team. 



Rokar said:


> Hi , it will take close to around 4 months of time for the ACS to be done. Since ACS has started receiving more number of applications this causes the delay. But u will definitely get ur letter from ACS around 3rd week of November


----------



## Rokar

Hi , I think it might be becoz people applied for ACS with only one or two companies in their exp list might have got a bit earlier. And with regards to the way how ACS validates is still an unleashed secret, nobody knows.


----------



## Rokar

sivaf5 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have 77 months of experience as a Software Engineer and my qualification is a Civil Engineer.
> Out of my 77 months of Experience I have worked in Australia for 1 year (2 seperate assignments) in last 2 years.
> If ACS deducts 6 years (72 months) of my experience as my degree is Non ICT. Would I be able to apply 5 points for 1 year work experience in Australia ?
> 
> Regards,
> SK


Hi SK 

I think 5 points is given only for exp between 3 to 5 yrs. So I don't think you'll be able to get that points. Maybe if they change the rules next year (hopefully). So how do you plan to get the remaining points.


----------



## richardlee

Today I received a review result. I applied on 31/10, so it took 6days. 



King_of_the_ring said:


> Richard:
> 
> You meant one or two weeks ONLY OR 1/2 weeks less than the actual 3 months period ?


----------



## krish82

richardlee said:


> Today I received a review result. I applied on 31/10, so it took 6days.


Hi,
Is there any change in the review result??


----------



## PkBlr

What was your concern over first result. Did they consider it in the review process. 

Please explain as it will help many of us here.

-Pk


----------



## Ghaith

Guys ,today is my 102 Day 

the status changed to In Progress , what does this supposed to mean ?


----------



## richardlee

I had to change an anzsco code because my code (ict porject manager) fell in schedule 2 in wa state, therefore I decided to change my code to system administrator to apply for NSW. I received a positive result on 5th Nov.

I will send documents to NSW tomorrow, wish me good luck.:fingerscrossed:



PkBlr said:


> What was your concern over first result. Did they consider it in the review process.
> 
> Please explain as it will help many of us here.
> 
> -Pk


----------



## NxtDesAus

yadav.sndeep said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am working in Datawarehousing and applied under code
> Analyst Programmer (ANZSCO Code 261311)
> ACS applied : 24th July
> Got Result today  +ve assessment
> 
> Thanks,
> Sandeep


Hi Sandeep. 

First of all many many congratulations for positive result of your assessment.i also belong to datawarehousing field. I am planning to file my ACS assessment in next week but i am little bit confused while making my profile. Can you please share your profile to me so that it can help me while preparing my profile. I work on IBM cognos tool which involve Designing, Development, Testing, Review etc. as well as on ETL stuff. But i am not sure how to prepare it for ACS. i am doing my process by my own and not taking help of cosultant.

Also you wrote that your 2 years of experience has been deducted. In which stream you did u
Your graduation?

Please respond to my queries, I will be highly obliged to you.


----------



## mandy80

Hi, I also applied on 29 July 2013. Still waiting for the result. Spoke to my agent - its really taking time. Not sure but may Aus elections and then may ne NSW fire must have delayed the process.


----------



## King_of_the_ring

richardlee said:


> Today I received a review result. I applied on 31/10, so it took 6days.



Nicesh thats pretty fast . Like real quick


----------



## King_of_the_ring

richardlee said:


> I had to change an anzsco code because my code (ict porject manager) fell in schedule 2 in wa state, therefore I decided to change my code to system administrator to apply for NSW. I received a positive result on 5th Nov.
> 
> I will send documents to NSW tomorrow, wish me good luck.:fingerscrossed:


Richard: Can u pls share with me ur contact details (email in a private msg) ?


----------



## rk_coutinho

npraneethreddy said:


> I applied on 30th July and applivatio reached stage 4 on 10 th August. Since then it is in stage 4 and this is making me impaitent. Dont know when I will get my letter.



Same case with me, now waiting for more than 3 months


----------



## rk_coutinho

My application to ACS was submitted on 6th Aug and is still showing status as "With Assessor"... any ideas of how to determine how long it will take... it has been this status for the last 2 months


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Goin2Oz said:


> Just submitted my review application. I received a new reference number.
> Would ref no and date be changed on result letter after review?


hey going to OZ I got the much similar case as yours.

I did not claim initial 4 months of my career and I got short of 1.5 months of my experience and the funny thing is that they are in the same year i.e. 2006. From March 2006 - Aug 2006. So, I just need your little help. 

How long did it take for you to get ur review result ?

I need your help. Can u pls share with me ur email id so that I can talk with u ?


----------



## A3Aus

Mr. Arun Vas,

Did your wife get the result from ACS Assessment team? I too have applied on 19th of Aug and the status says with Assessor and no more details:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Arunvas

A3Aus said:


> Mr. Arun Vas,
> 
> Did your wife get the result from ACS Assessment team? I too have applied on 19th of Aug and the status says with Assessor and no more details:fingerscrossed:


Hi Aus, ACS asked my wife to submit RPL


----------



## Rokar

rk_coutinho said:


> My application to ACS was submitted on 6th Aug and is still showing status as "With Assessor"... any ideas of how to determine how long it will take... it has been this status for the last 2 months


Hi
It will take close yo 4 months to get the assessment done.


----------



## anthoney

Hi,

I have been a silent spectator of this thread for quite sometime. I applied for skill assessment for 261313 on Jul 27,2013 and received positive result letter today morning. Thanks to members who suggested the follow up mail to ACS. They have deducted 2 years as usual for ICT Major. 
It was a very big surprise as the status was still 'With Assessor' 1 day ago and suddenly it changed to 'Case finalised' within 24 hrs. So guys, don't believe the online status just keep checking your mails regularly...You may dig out the golden mail to your surprise.

I really thank all of the members for their valuable inputs in this thread.

Cheers,

Antony


----------



## Sai2Aus

richardlee said:


> Today I received a review result. I applied on 31/10, so it took 6days.


Hi, 

Can review be submitted for change of occupation code also?


----------



## richardlee

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can review be submitted for change of occupation code also?


Yes, It's possible.
You can find this info Review & Appeal | Australian Computer Society

there is a following Q&A

What is the purpose of a Review application?


If you have had an application that has been issued within the last 60 days and you wish to include additional evidence, work experience or change your ANZSCO nomination. 

Example scenarios:
•You have a suitable/unsuitable assessment but a period of your employment was not assessable due to insufficient detail in your employer reference. You are eligible to Review this and include the required documentation/information to make the work experience assessable. Please refer to the Assessment of Skilled Employment section of the Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants. (Please note: Additional evidence can only be considered until the date the original application was submitted.) 
•You have a suitable assessment under a particular ANZSCO and you would like to be assessed under a different ANZSCO. You can review your previous application within 60 days.


----------



## Sai2Aus

richardlee said:


> Yes, It's possible.
> You can find this info Review & Appeal | Australian Computer Society
> 
> there is a following Q&A
> 
> What is the purpose of a Review application?
> 
> 
> If you have had an application that has been issued within the last 60 days and you wish to include additional evidence, work experience or change your ANZSCO nomination.
> 
> Example scenarios:
> •You have a suitable/unsuitable assessment but a period of your employment was not assessable due to insufficient detail in your employer reference. You are eligible to Review this and include the required documentation/information to make the work experience assessable. Please refer to the Assessment of Skilled Employment section of the Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants. (Please note: Additional evidence can only be considered until the date the original application was submitted.)
> •You have a suitable assessment under a particular ANZSCO and you would like to be assessed under a different ANZSCO. You can review your previous application within 60 days.


Thanks Richardlee for the quick reply. 

One more question. (eg :changing code 261314 to 261313)Do we need to submit new reference letters for the new code? why im asking is earlier we would have submitted reference letters for 261314. So now if we give new reference letter for 261313 with new roles and responsibilities will it not clash?


----------



## espresso

Hi Sai2Aus, 

well, ideally you should be able to re-use the same reference letters. Did you mention your development background in the old letters at all or did you just focus on the testing aspects? Both occupation codes are in the same group (2613), so overlap between roles is common. If you wrote *automated tests* (as in: "Software Engineer in Testing" rather than manual tester) you may have a good chance to get assessed as Software Engineer. You can submit updated reference letters that elaborate on your development skills but there should be a significant overlap between the old and new letters - it would look very weird if your tasks/responsibilities were completely different all of a sudden. 

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## power988

Finally, 101 days passed and today changed to in progress...


----------



## Sai2Aus

espresso said:


> Hi Sai2Aus,
> 
> well, ideally you should be able to re-use the same reference letters. Did you mention your development background in the old letters at all or did you just focus on the testing aspects? Both occupation codes are in the same group (2613), so overlap between roles is common. If you wrote *automated tests* (as in: "Software Engineer in Testing" rather than manual tester) you may have a good chance to get assessed as Software Engineer. You can submit updated reference letters that elaborate on your development skills but there should be a significant overlap between the old and new letters - it would look very weird if your tasks/responsibilities were completely different all of a sudden.
> 
> Cheers,
> Monika


Thanks a lot Monika. Your reply is very clear..


----------



## krish82

Sai2Aus said:


> Thanks Richardlee for the quick reply.
> 
> One more question. (eg :changing code 261314 to 261313)Do we need to submit new reference letters for the new code? why im asking is earlier we would have submitted reference letters for 261314. So now if we give new reference letter for 261313 with new roles and responsibilities will it not clash?


Hi sai2aus,
Why u r looking for to change the code. Is there any issue with tester code???


----------



## Sai2Aus

krish82 said:


> Hi sai2aus,
> Why u r looking for to change the code. Is there any issue with tester code???


Hi Krish,
No issues. Just looking out for back up plans if 261314 doesn't work with vic..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## pappu123

Hi All,

I have applied ACS on 5th Aug 2013 and got my result today. It is positive however they have not considered my previous company exp. Below is my summary. 

BE (Electorincs and Comm) - 2001
2002 - 2004 worked as software engineer 
2004 - 2006 MTECH (Electorincs and Comm)
2006 TO TILL DATE WORKING AS A IT ANALYST IN THE SAME COMP. 

They have deducted 4 year and considering my work exp after aug 2010 which is giving me 3 year work exp and 5 points. 

My work exp 2002 - 2004 they have not considered stating it is not related to the Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO 261112. 

I want to know why they have not considered and what is the process of reappealing the same. Also, how long does it take.


----------



## npraneethreddy

Hello pappu123,
Though, ECE is recognized as ICT Major the subjects are not closely related to your nominated job code 261112 (System Analyst). 

And as per the ACS summary of criteria if the qualification is NOT closely related to the nominated occupation then 4 years will be deducted. 

You can find the details in the below link:
http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria-Oct-2013.pdf





pappu123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied ACS on 5th Aug 2013 and got my result today. It is positive however they have not considered my previous company exp. Below is my summary.
> 
> BE (Electorincs and Comm) - 2001
> 2002 - 2004 worked as software engineer
> 2004 - 2006 MTECH (Electorincs and Comm)
> 2006 TO TILL DATE WORKING AS A IT ANALYST IN THE SAME COMP.
> 
> They have deducted 4 year and considering my work exp after aug 2010 which is giving me 3 year work exp and 5 points.
> 
> My work exp 2002 - 2004 they have not considered stating it is not related to the Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO 261112.
> 
> I want to know why they have not considered and what is the process of reappealing the same. Also, how long does it take.


----------



## pappu123

Hi npraneethreddy, 

Thanks for your response. 

I understand they have to deduct 4 year but my concern is why they are not considering my 2.5 years exp in my prev. company from 2002 to 2004. 

Any help in this. I want to reappeal this. Please let me know what is the process for reappealing the same.


----------



## npraneethreddy

Probably role and responsibilities listed in your reference letter for experience from 2002 to 2004 do not closely match with the job code 261112.

I am not sure on the process to re-appeal, seniors please reflect on this. 




pappu123 said:


> Hi npraneethreddy,
> 
> Thanks for your response.
> 
> I understand they have to deduct 4 year but my concern is why they are not considering my 2.5 years exp in my prev. company from 2002 to 2004.
> 
> Any help in this. I want to reappeal this. Please let me know what is the process for reappealing the same.


----------



## Sai2Aus

pappu123 said:


> Hi npraneethreddy,
> 
> Thanks for your response.
> 
> I understand they have to deduct 4 year but my concern is why they are not considering my 2.5 years exp in my prev. company from 2002 to 2004.
> 
> Any help in this. I want to reappeal this. Please let me know what is the process for reappealing the same.


ACS will consider last 10yrs experience only..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## pappu123

Hi Sai2Aus, 

Thanks for responding. 

In this case they would have considered atleast one year. Because in last 10 years 7 years in my current org + 2 years Mtech + 1 year (prev comp ). But they have given different reason altogether.


----------



## npraneethreddy

ACS summary of Criteria document says for occupation not closely related "4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in past work history"

Nowhere it is mentioned that it will consider only Max. 10 Years of experience.




pappu123 said:


> Hi Sai2Aus,
> 
> Thanks for responding.
> 
> In this case they would have considered atleast one year. Because in last 10 years 7 years in my current org + 2 years Mtech + 1 year (prev comp ). But they have given different reason altogether.


----------



## mandy80

mandy80 said:


> Hi, I also applied on 29 July 2013. Still waiting for the result. Spoke to my agent - its really taking time. Not sure but may Aus elections and then may be NSW fire must have delayed the process.


Yesterday the status changed for me. It shows "Case Finalised" but it still shows Stage 4. Does anyone know how many days it take to get result on mail?


----------



## Demesne

mandy80 said:


> Yesterday the status changed for me. It shows "Case Finalised" but it still shows Stage 4. Does anyone know how many days it take to get result on mail?


They say around 2-3 working days. But don't take it word for word. These days ACS has a lot of applications to process so it will probably take a week. Hope you get your assessment result soon!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sai2Aus

npraneethreddy said:


> ACS summary of Criteria document says for occupation not closely related "4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in past work history"
> 
> Nowhere it is mentioned that it will consider only Max. 10 Years of experience.


I would request you to go back few pages in this thread and read them. There was a similar case and when the expat askd reason to ACS, he was told last 10yrs only woukd be considered.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Agan

npraneethreddy said:


> That is disappointing to know. There are people on this forum who have applied after me and got their results. Not sure what criteria ACS follow for selecting applications for assessment. I will follow it up with ACS support team.


Hi Do you any idea when your application status changed to stage 2? 

It will take 12 weeks from the the date it changed, Nothing to do with the number of companies etc. 

Thank you


----------



## Agan

Rokar said:


> Hi , I think it might be becoz people applied for ACS with only one or two companies in their exp list might have got a bit earlier. And with regards to the way how ACS validates is still an unleashed secret, nobody knows.


Hi Do you any idea when your application status changed to stage 2? 

It will take 12 weeks from the the date it changed, Nothing to do with the number of companies etc. 

Thank you


----------



## power988

Folks

Please advise. Why ACS deducted 4 yrs instead of 2 yrs. Shall I write.in to appeal?

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 262113 (Systems Administrator) of the ANZSCO Code.
Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:

Your Bachelor of Science from National University of XXX completed April 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing

Your Advanced Diploma in Computer Studies from XXX School completed December 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing

The following employment after May 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 262113 (Systems Administrator) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 05/05 - 10/09 (4yrs 5mths) Position: Senior Support Specialist Employer: AB Pte Ltd Country: SINGAPORE

Dates: 11/09 - 04/10 (0yrs 5mths) Position: Project Engineer Employer: CD Pte Ltd Country: SINGAPORE

Dates: 05/10 - 12/11 (1yrs 7mths) Position: IT Executive Employer: FG Country: SINGAPORE

Date: current


----------



## pappu123

Hi, 

Can any body post the System Analyst job description sample which got reviewed by ACS already. I need it as I want to re-appeal for my case. 

regards,


----------



## Sunlight11

pappu123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can any body post the System Analyst job description sample which got reviewed by ACS already. I need it as I want to re-appeal for my case.
> 
> regards,


Following may help : 

https://www.acacia-au.com/anzsco/262113.php

Don't exactly copy paste, put your own responsibilities as well and re-word.


----------



## Sunlight11

Sai2Aus said:


> I would request you to go back few pages in this thread and read them. There was a similar case and when the expat askd reason to ACS, he was told last 10yrs only woukd be considered.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Well when I emailed them asking the same thing 5 months back, they replied 4 years in any time frame.


----------



## npraneethreddy

*Hurray!!!*

Hurray!!!
My application status changed to "In Progress". Result should not have any surprises :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## jack777

Guys my application came through today. It was positive :lock1:

Here are the details

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Your qualification has been assessed as follows: 
Your Master of Science from XXXX University completed April 2004 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing 

The following employment after September 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Dates: 09/06 - 11/09 (3yrs 2mths) 
Position: Senior Engineer 
Employer: XXXXXXX 
Country: INDIA 

Dates: 11/09 - 01/11 (1yrs 2mths) 
Position: Project Manager 
Employer: XXXXX
Country: INDIA 

Dates: 01/11 - 07/13 (2yrs 6mths) 
Position: Manager 
Employer: XXXXXX 
Country: INDIA 

I'm happy 

Oh, an one more thing that was bothering me was, the fact that I mentioned "till date" in my last reference letter. I had no issues and as you can see, my last experience has been considered till July, the month that I applied for validation.


----------



## oasis2000

Hi All, 
I'm new and would appreciate some help on my work experience and qualification. 
I have a Master degree in Technology in Jan 2002 and a bachelor degree in computer science in 1996. I suppose both are considered Major in ICT.
As for my work experience, I am only able to get employment reference for the below
1. July 1996 - Jan 2000 as a System Analyst (3.5 yr)
2. May 2003 - present as IT Security and project management (10 yr+)

Base on the new criteria from ACS,
(1) is related to my course of study
(2) not closely related since my subjects are not security related.

May I know with the above, how will ACS assess? Will my experience be counted after 1996 or year 2002 if i submit both my bachelor and master deg?

If I am applying for the anzcode for ICT security specialist, how many years of experience will ACS deduct since my course subjects are not in security but more on software programming and IT Management.


----------



## npraneethreddy

Hello jack777,
Congratulations!!!!!! :thumb:

*Answer to your question:*

If no finish date is stated on your reference, the date on which the reference was written will be taken as the finish date. 

Employment can only be calculated until the date of your application submission.



> Oh, an one more thing that was bothering me was, the fact that I mentioned "till date" in my last reference letter. I had no issues and as you can see, my last experience has been considered till July, the month that I applied for validation.


----------



## jack777

oasis2000 said:


> Hi All,
> I'm new and would appreciate some help on my work experience and qualification.
> I have a Master degree in Technology in Jan 2002 and a bachelor degree in computer science in 1996. I suppose both are considered Major in ICT.
> As for my work experience, I am only able to get employment reference for the below
> 1. July 1996 - Jan 2001 as a System Analyst (3.5 yr)
> 2. May 2003 - present as IT Security and project management (10 yr+)
> 
> Base on the new criteria from ACS,
> (1) is related to my course of study
> (2) not closely related since my subjects are not security related.
> 
> May I know with the above, how will ACS assess? Will my experience be counted after 1996 or year 2002 if i submit both my bachelor and master deg?
> 
> If I am applying for the anzcode for ICT security specialist, how many years of experience will ACS deduct since my course subjects are not in security but more on software programming and IT Management.


Your degree should be accessed as AQF Bachelors and AQF Masters respectively (15 points). But since your experience isn't related to your work, you would lose upto 4 years (10 points for 5 to 8 years experience)

ACS only considers the last 10 years of your experience , so these years would be deducted from your last company.

Here is a reference to where they have mentioned the number of years deduction.


----------



## oasis2000

Thanks Jack777!

Does that mean I do not need to submit employee reference for my first job since that was 17 years ago? And I will only get maximum 6 years of experience?


----------



## oasis2000

Thanks Jack777!

Does that mean I do not need to submit employee reference for my first job since that was 17 years ago? And I will only get maximum 6 years of experience?



jack777 said:


> Your degree should be accessed as AQF Bachelors and AQF Masters respectively (15 points). But since your experience isn't related to your work, you would lose upto 4 years (10 points for 5 to 8 years experience)
> 
> ACS only considers the last 10 years of your experience , so these years would be deducted from your last company.


----------



## jack777

oasis2000 said:


> Thanks Jack777!
> 
> Does that mean I do not need to submit employee reference for my first job since that was 17 years ago? And I will only get maximum 6 years of experience?


If you can get a reference letter from your first employer, do it. If not, don't bother.


----------



## oasis2000

jack777 said:


> Your degree should be accessed as AQF Bachelors and AQF Masters respectively (15 points). But since your experience isn't related to your work, you would lose upto 4 years (10 points for 5 to 8 years experience)
> 
> ACS only considers the last 10 years of your experience , so these years would be deducted from your last company.
> 
> .


Sorry one more question, do I need to submit both bachelor and masters? Or just bachelor transcripts will be sufficient? That will also qualify for 15 points right? I'm thinking of cutting down the number of documents for submission. Thanks very much.


----------



## sfr87

Hello Friends, 

I have been planning to apply for Aus visa for sometime now.

here are the details of my qualification and experience, I have the following questions.
B Tech Computer Science & Engg - 2005-2009
NOV 2009 - JUNE 2011 - Tech Support Engineer( backup administration on windows & Linux)
JUNE2011 - Present - Storage Ops Specialist ( Majorly EMC storage administration in Win & Unix)

1) Which all states can I apply for?
2)Can I apply without state nomination and Is there any advantage/disadvantage of applying for state nomination?
3)What are the chances of my skills assesment to be positive and how many points will I probably get if I apply for SYSTEMS ADMINISTRATOR?

Any help would be highly appreciated.


----------



## jack777

oasis2000 said:


> Sorry one more question, do I need to submit both bachelor and masters? Or just bachelor transcripts will be sufficient? That will also qualify for 15 points right? I'm thinking of cutting down the number of documents for submission. Thanks very much.


I think you should submit both if you can. I guess even though you would get just 15 points, it would add a +ve credibility to your profile.


----------



## npraneethreddy

Hello oasis2000,

For ICT major and qualification closely related to nominated occupation code, required relevant work experience is 

*2 years relevant work experience completed in the last 10 years 
or 
4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in past work history*

So, you can submit reference letters for your entire 17 years of experience and ACS will deduct 4 years from it. 





jack777 said:


> Your degree should be accessed as AQF Bachelors and AQF Masters respectively (15 points). But since your experience isn't related to your work, you would lose upto 4 years (10 points for 5 to 8 years experience)
> 
> ACS only considers the last 10 years of your experience , so these years would be deducted from your last company.
> 
> Here is a reference to where they have mentioned the number of years deduction.


----------



## sfr87

Can anybody please hep me with my query?




sfr87 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have been planning to apply for Aus visa for sometime now.
> 
> here are the details of my qualification and experience, I have the following questions.
> B Tech Computer Science & Engg - 2005-2009
> NOV 2009 - JUNE 2011 - Tech Support Engineer( backup administration on windows & Linux)
> JUNE2011 - Present - Storage Ops Specialist ( Majorly EMC storage administration in Win & Unix)
> 
> 1) Which all states can I apply for?
> 2)Can I apply without state nomination and Is there any advantage/disadvantage of applying for state nomination?
> 3)What are the chances of my skills assesment to be positive and how many points will I probably get if I apply for SYSTEMS ADMINISTRATOR?
> 
> Any help would be highly appreciated.


----------



## jas.kaur

Hi Guys, can anyone plz guide me: Do we need to submit project's also for ACS skill assessment. I have 3.8 yrs work experience as a developer programmer and Master degree in IT. many thanks


----------



## npraneethreddy

Hello jas.kaur,

Project report is only for RPL applications.



jas.kaur said:


> Hi Guys, can anyone plz guide me: Do we need to submit project's also for ACS skill assessment. I have 3.8 yrs work experience as a developer programmer and Master degree in IT. many thanks


----------



## Demesne

jas.kaur said:


> Hi Guys, can anyone plz guide me: Do we need to submit project's also for ACS skill assessment. I have 3.8 yrs work experience as a developer programmer and Master degree in IT. many thanks


No you dont since your degree is in ICT major.


----------



## sfr87

Looks like nobody wants to help, everyone is replying to the queries after mine 



sfr87 said:


> Can anybody please hep me with my query?


----------



## Demesne

sfr87 said:


> Looks like nobody wants to help, everyone is replying to the queries after mine


Sorry mate I must have missed your post. 

First, you need to apply for ACS skill assessment. ACS would probably not give you any points because you need to have a total of five years of experience in order to qualify for 3 years of experience points. (rest of the two years are deducted by ACS for skill assessment purpose). Having that said, ACS assessment and IETLS are the two main steps you need to do before going any further. 

Advantage of having state nomination is that you get 5 points and you can apply for 190 visa which is quicker to get processed than 189.The disadvantage would be that you'd have to live in the nominated state for at least 2 years after getting your visa. 

Looks like your assessment could be positive as your degree is in ICT major and you have experience too. Go ahead and apply for ACS. 

Good luck!


----------



## sfr87

Thanks a lot for the reply, what is the break up for points? what is the qualifying point? Is there a chance of rejection if you have just the required points or more number of points just means faster approval?



Demesne said:


> Sorry mate I must have missed your post.
> 
> First, you need to apply for ACS skill assessment. ACS would probably not give you any points because you need to have a total of five years of experience in order to qualify for 3 years of experience points. (rest of the two years are deducted by ACS for skill assessment purpose). Having that said, ACS assessment and IETLS are the two main steps you need to do before going any further.
> 
> Advantage of having state nomination is that you get 5 points and you can apply for 190 visa which is quicker to get processed than 189.The disadvantage would be that you'd have to live in the nominated state for at least 2 years after getting your visa.
> 
> Looks like your assessment could be positive as your degree is in ICT major and you have experience too. Go ahead and apply for ACS.
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## Demesne

Here see this document http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/points-tested-migration-fact-sheet.pdf. You can calculate your own points. You'll need at least 60 points to qualify for a visa either 189 or 190. 

No, having just enough points does not mean you have a chance of rejection. However, having more points for 189 Visa means you'll get the invite faster.


----------



## power988

power988 said:


> Folks
> 
> Please advise. Why ACS deducted 4 yrs instead of 2 yrs. Shall I write.in to appeal?
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 262113 (Systems Administrator) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Bachelor of Science from National University of XXX completed April 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> 
> Your Advanced Diploma in Computer Studies from XXX School completed December 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing
> 
> The following employment after May 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 262113 (Systems Administrator) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 05/05 - 10/09 (4yrs 5mths) Position: Senior Support Specialist Employer: AB Pte Ltd Country: SINGAPORE
> 
> Dates: 11/09 - 04/10 (0yrs 5mths) Position: Project Engineer Employer: CD Pte Ltd Country: SINGAPORE
> 
> Dates: 05/10 - 12/11 (1yrs 7mths) Position: IT Executive Employer: FG Country: SINGAPORE
> 
> Date: current


Please any advise. I guess 2 yrs should be deducted instead of 4 years???


----------



## sfr87

Thank you.

Has anybody here done ACS verification on their own , consultants here in bangalore demand a hefty fee. Am I risking anything by applying on my own?



Demesne said:


> Here see this document You can calculate your own points. You'll need at least 60 points to qualify for a visa either 189 or 190.
> 
> No, having just enough points does not mean you have a chance of rejection. However, having more points for 189 Visa means you'll get the invite faster.


----------



## rvijay

sfr87 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Has anybody here done ACS verification on their own , consultants here in bangalore demand a hefty fee. Am I risking anything by applying on my own?


You can do everything on ur own, am sure people on this forum will guide u.


----------



## semaaustralia

sfr87 said:


> Can anybody please hep me with my query?


The best way to answer your question is to ask you to go through forum posts. You are asking for everything about 189/190 visa class at the same time.
I will make up a detailed response for you later on.

Cheers.


----------



## siomian

Ok, I got this from my agent.....

I’ve now heard from the Australian Computer Society – the assessor has advised that the skills assessment application is suitable only for the occupation of Analyst Programmer, ANZSCO 261311, rather than the occupation of Systems Analyst, ANZSCO 261112, which we nominated in the application. (For full descriptions, see http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/7641/ANZSCO-Descriptions.pdf) .

We can accept the ACS recommendation and change the nominated occupation to Analyst Programmer, or allow the application for a skills assessment in the occupation of Systems Analyst to be finalised, then submit a review application.

In practical terms, the change of nominated occupation has little effect on the prospective PR application, as both occupations are currently on the Skilled Occupations List, and able to be used for a Skilled Independent (S/c 189) application, or as the basis for an Employer Nomination (S/c 186) application. I’d therefore suggest we accept the ACS recommendation, and obtain a positive skills assessment in the occupation of Analyst Programmer, ANZSCO 261311.

Can you please confirm you agree to accept the ACS recommendation, and change the nominated occupation of the skills assessment to Analyst Programmer. I’ll then liaise with the ACS to obtain the formal assessment. Once we receive the formal skills assessment, we’ll review the prospective points allocation, and discuss further the visa application options

--------------------
Occupation - 261112 Systems Analyst, now changed to ANZSCO 261311
ACS Applied - 30th Jul 2013
ACS results = ???*


----------



## iamoptimist

I am however SA results are still awaited. Any specific question(s) you have.

Regards,
Iamoptimist


----------



## Charan31

Hi guys,

I've applied for acs online yesterday, I submitted passport, bachelor degree certificate, transcript and a reference letter. I've not submitted anything else like offer letters, payslips and so on since ACS mentioned in the site not to upload. Do you think I missed anything or I've submitted less documents. 

My reference letter is not on the letter head, but has everything else on it and is signed by my manager.

____________________
261311 | ACS submitted : 08-Nov-13 | IELTS L9 R8 W7.5 S8 : 07-SEP-13 | ACS result : waiting


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Hi Folks,

This is a repetitive question but I need peace of mind. 12 weeks for ACS assessment is from date of application or date when application moved to stage 2 or date when application moved to stage 4 ?


----------



## rajfirst

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> This is a repetitive question but I need peace of mind. 12 weeks for ACS assessment is from date of application or date when application moved to stage 2 or date when application moved to stage 4 ?


It is from the date when your application moved to stage 2.


----------



## bdtomas

Charan31 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've applied for acs online yesterday, I submitted passport, bachelor degree certificate, transcript and a reference letter. I've not submitted anything else like offer letters, payslips and so on since ACS mentioned in the site not to upload. Do you think I missed anything or I've submitted less documents.
> 
> My reference letter is not on the letter head, but has everything else on it and is signed by my manager.
> 
> ____________________
> 261311 | ACS submitted : 08-Nov-13 | IELTS L9 R8 W7.5 S8 : 07-SEP-13 | ACS result : waiting


Your reference letter should be on letter head. other docs shoyld be ok. which stage you are in now??


----------



## pappu123

Hi All, 

As per my previous posts, I am applying for review of my experience (For One Company). ACS has not considered my 2.5 years of exp as systems analyst. Hence I am changing my job description a bit and applying for review. 

Could any of you validate and suggest if the below responsibilities is okey for Systems Analyst(261112)

Primary Duties, Responsibilities and technologies used:
•	She has participated various business requirement discussions with various stake holder and documented business requirements.
•	She has Developed functional specifications for use by the Development team.
•	Responsible for analyzing, designing and documenting technical solutions to meet business requirements.
•	Using performance tuning tools to analyze system performance and propose solutions for performance issues. 

•	She was involved in Writing Technical specification document, Designing the application, Database architecture, Writing java programs, Writing complex SQL queries, data modelling using Enterprise Architecture, preparing Unit test cases, Performing unit test cases etc.
•	Using data and process modeling techniques to create clear system specifications for the design and development of system software.
•	She was involved in categorizing and evaluating inefficiencies and recommending optimal industry practices, and system functionality and behavior.
•	Taking responsibility for implementing functional solutions, specifically creating, adopting and implementing system test scripts, which guarantees the quality and reliability of the system. 
•	Provided guidance and assistance in the system project decision making process.
•	Categorizing and evaluating inefficiencies and recommending optimal industry practices, and system functionality and behavior.
•	Additionally she helped in creating training documentation, and provided training to all the stakeholders of the project.


----------



## Sam2304

Bdtomas, it should preferably be on company letterhead. But not all companies provide such letters. Hence managers letter with manager details in it will suffice


----------



## Sam2304

Pappu123 - wat reason was given for not considering the experience


----------



## Charan31

bdtomas said:


> Your reference letter should be on letter head. other docs shoyld be ok. which stage you are in now??


It is in stage 4 now, I submitted just yesterday night.


----------



## pappu123

Hi Sam2304, 
They have not given any reason. They have just written

"Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO" 

When calling ACS they said 65% of the duties should be as per Systems Analyst.


----------



## mandy80

Demesne said:


> They say around 2-3 working days. But don't take it word for word. These days ACS has a lot of applications to process so it will probably take a week. Hope you get your assessment result soon!:fingerscrossed:


Demesne ......... Looks like you are lucky for me........ Your prayer worked ........... Got a mail from my agent about positive result.

Its strange ...... The website still shows "Stage 4" but over all status is "Case Finalised". Moreover I got a mail from my agent with a copy of positive ACS skill assessment result. Do they take that much time just to change the status from Stage 4 to stage 5?


----------



## npraneethreddy

Hello ratnesh.nagori,

12 weeks is calculated from the date application reaches stage 4. See below the response i got from ACS on the same.



> From: [email protected] <[email protected]>
> Date: Fri, Nov 1, 2013 at 5:24 AM
> Subject: RE: ACS Assessment Ref [782038]
> 
> 
> Dear Praneeth,
> 
> Thank you for your email,
> 
> Your application was sent to an assessor on the 10th August, the processing timeframe would begin from this date.
> 
> We are processing all applications asap and will issue a result letter as soon as this has been completed.
> 
> In the meantime please continue to keep track of the status online as this will reflect what we can see.
> 
> Regards,





ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> This is a repetitive question but I need peace of mind. 12 weeks for ACS assessment is from date of application or date when application moved to stage 2 or date when application moved to stage 4 ?


----------



## Charan31

Charan31 said:


> It is in stage 4 now, I submitted just yesterday night.


and also bdtomas, since it is in stage 4, does it mean they are ok with my reference letter which is not on the letter head? I know a person who also got his Assessment done using reference without the company letter head.

Some companies are very strict when it comes to letter heads, they just dont want to give them away for something not of their interest.

____________
Analyst Programmer: 261311 | ACS submitted : 08-Nov-13 | ACS result : waiting :ranger: | IELTS L9 R8 W7.5 S8 : 07-SEP-13 |


----------



## npraneethreddy

*Finally*

Hello Folks,
Got my ACS results today. 

ACS has considered my entire 12 years of experience and deducted 4 years from it. So, guys it is wrong to say that ACS will recognize only max. 10 year of experience.

Also, submitted EOI with 60 points today.



> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Bachelor of Science (Electronics Technology) from Osmania University completed April 2001 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing​
> The following employment after June 2005 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 05/01 - 10/04 (3yrs 5mths)
> Position: Software Engineer
> Employer: S
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 11/04 - 03/07 (2yrs 4mths)
> Position: Software Engineer
> Employer: N
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 03/07 - 11/07 (0yrs 8mths)
> Position: SAP BW Consultant
> Employer: Net
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 12/07 - 11/10 (2yrs 11mths)
> Position: System Analyst
> Employer: A
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 12/10 - 03/11 (0yrs 3mths)
> Position: Consultant
> Employer: I
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 04/11 - 07/13 (2yrs 3mths)
> Position: Assistant Manager
> Employer: D
> Country: INDIA


----------



## Sam2304

Npraneeth - Acs has said that your experience from june 2005 is releavant to your anzsc code


----------



## Charan31

Sam2304 said:


> Bdtomas, it should preferably be on company letterhead. But not all companies provide such letters. Hence managers letter with manager details in it will suffice


Hi Sam, are you saying this out of your own experience? Your statement is such a relief for me. Hope my assessment goes fine.

Analyst Programmer: 261311 | ACS submitted : 08-Nov-13 | ACS result : waiting | IELTS L9 R8 W7.5 S8 : 07-SEP-13 |


----------



## bdtomas

Charan31 said:


> and also bdtomas, since it is in stage 4, does it mean they are ok with my reference letter which is not on the letter head? I know a person who also got his Assessment done using reference without the company letter head.
> 
> Some companies are very strict when it comes to letter heads, they just dont want to give them away for something not of their interest.
> 
> ____________
> Analyst Programmer: 261311 | ACS submitted : 08-Nov-13 | ACS result : waiting :ranger: | IELTS L9 R8 W7.5 S8 : 07-SEP-13 |


So far I know if it is in stage 4 then your document is okay. seniors please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## karnavidyut

npraneethreddy said:


> Hello Folks,
> Got my ACS results today.
> 
> ACS has considered my entire 12 years of experience and deducted 4 years from it. So, guys it is wrong to say that ACS will recognize only max. 10 year of experience.
> 
> Also, submitted EOI with 60 points today.


Hi Praneet, 

When had you submitted your ACS application and how long did it take in all?


----------



## jack777

npraneethreddy said:


> Hello Folks,
> Got my ACS results today.
> 
> ACS has considered my entire 12 years of experience and deducted 4 years from it. So, guys it is wrong to say that ACS will recognize only max. 10 year of experience.
> 
> Also, submitted EOI with 60 points today.



They have considered 10 years of your experience and deducted 2. Since your degree was considered as AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing you only got a 2 year deduction.

Either ways, congratulations


----------



## Charan31

jack777 said:


> They have considered 10 years of your experience and deducted 2. Since your degree was considered as AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing you only got a 2 year deduction.
> 
> Either ways, congratulations


Hi Jack777, does it mean that anyone with a Computers bachelor degree from a different country other than australia will have two years deducted irrespective of their qualification and experience?

Thanks!


----------



## Charan31

Charan31 said:


> Hi Jack777, does it mean that anyone with a Computers bachelor degree from a different country other than australia will have two years deducted irrespective of their qualification and experience?
> 
> Thanks!


Can any senior respond to this query? Thanks!


----------



## rka123

I have submitted my wife's ACS application on 3rd Nov under Skills assessment option. She has completed BE in Mechanical Engineering and has around 10 years of software experience. As her bachelors is not related to ICT, I was under the impression that RPL will be requested. However, her application moved to Stage 4 recently. Does this imply that RPL is not required in her case? Or, will it be requested at a later point during assessment.


----------



## semaaustralia

Charan31 said:


> Hi Jack777, does it mean that anyone with a Computers bachelor degree from a different country other than australia will have two years deducted irrespective of their qualification and experience?
> 
> Thanks!


Once the computing degree is outside oz, minimum deduction you get is 2years no matter the course content.


----------



## bdtomas

semaaustralia said:


> Once the computing degree is outside oz, minimum deduction you get is 2years no matter the course content.


how about if the degree is OZ


----------



## npraneethreddy

Hello Jack777,
I have to disagree with you on this. 

although, my degree is assessed as ICT major in computing it is not closely related to nominated occupation. So, they deducted 4 years from my experience.

For my one friend with 10 years experience they deducted 4 years with ICT major as qualification. If we go by your logic, only 2 years should have been deducted from his experience. 




jack777 said:


> They have considered 10 years of your experience and deducted 2. Since your degree was considered as AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing you only got a 2 year deduction.
> 
> Either ways, congratulations


----------



## npraneethreddy

Hello karnavidyut,

I submitted on 30th July and i took exactly 101 days to get the letter.

Timeline of my ACS application

ACS Submitted: 30-Jul-2013	
Stage 2: 31-Jul-2013	
Stage 4: 10-Aug-2013 
In progress: 07-Nov-2013
Result: 8-Nov-2013





karnavidyut said:


> Hi Praneet,
> 
> When had you submitted your ACS application and how long did it take in all?


----------



## jack777

npraneethreddy said:


> Hello Jack777,
> I have to disagree with you on this.
> 
> although, my degree is assessed as ICT major in computing it is not closely related to nominated occupation. So, they deducted 4 years from my experience.
> 
> For my one friend with 10 years experience they deducted 4 years with ICT major as qualification. If we go by your logic, only 2 years should have been deducted from his experience.


My Bad, I didn't see the System analyst and SAP consultant roles you had in your job profile.

npraneethreddy, did they mention "not closely related to nominated occupation" in your ACS result?


----------



## jack777

Charan31 said:


> Hi Jack777, does it mean that anyone with a Computers bachelor degree from a different country other than australia will have two years deducted irrespective of their qualification and experience?
> 
> Thanks!


I'm sorry, I didn't notice the other job profiles npraneethreddy had mentioned under roles.

For the two year deduction, the bachelor/master degree should qualify under ICT major in computing (ie. 33% of the subjects should directly be relatable to software/system) and all the job roles should be qualified as a computing/software job(based on your roles and responsibility in your reference letter) .

It does not matter which country you studied or worked, except if you studied in Australia.


----------



## bdtomas

jack777 said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't notice the other job profiles npraneethreddy had mentioned under roles.
> 
> For the two year deduction, the bachelor/master degree should qualify under ICT major in computing (ie. 33% of the subjects should directly be relatable to software/system) and all the job roles should be qualified as a computing/software job(based on your roles and responsibility in your reference letter) .
> 
> It does not matter which country you studied or worked, except if you studied in Australia.


did you mean that if some one studied in aus and apply from another country then they will not get deduction?????


----------



## bobinv

npraneethreddy said:


> Hello Jack777,
> I have to disagree with you on this.
> 
> although, my degree is assessed as ICT major in computing it is not closely related to nominated occupation. So, they deducted 4 years from my experience.
> 
> For my one friend with 10 years experience they deducted 4 years with ICT major as qualification. If we go by your logic, only 2 years should have been deducted from his experience.


I second this. I have a bachelor in Information technology and despite having more than 50% of the subjects related to my job, ACS deducted 3 years from my total experience. Thats just odd isnt it.


----------



## Charan31

jack777 said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't notice the other job profiles npraneethreddy had mentioned under roles.
> 
> For the two year deduction, the bachelor/master degree should qualify under ICT major in computing (ie. 33% of the subjects should directly be relatable to software/system) and all the job roles should be qualified as a computing/software job(based on your roles and responsibility in your reference letter) .
> 
> It does not matter which country you studied or worked, except if you studied in Australia.


I think that's a bad practice by ACS, I'm sure the education quality in some countries is lot better than that in Australia!! :mmph:


----------



## npraneethreddy

If you have Australian Degree and qualification (Course subjects) closely matches with nominated occupation, then experience will not be deducted. Otherwise they will deduct minimum 2 years.




bdtomas said:


> did you mean that if some one studied in aus and apply from another country then they will not get deduction?????


----------



## npraneethreddy

You should re-appeal then.



bobinv said:


> I second this. I have a bachelor in Information technology and despite having more than 50% of the subjects related to my job, ACS deducted 3 years from my total experience. Thats just odd isnt it.


----------



## Sai2Aus

npraneethreddy said:


> Hello Jack777,
> I have to disagree with you on this.
> 
> although, my degree is assessed as ICT major in computing it is not closely related to nominated occupation. So, they deducted 4 years from my experience.
> 
> For my one friend with 10 years experience they deducted 4 years with ICT major as qualification. If we go by your logic, only 2 years should have been deducted from his experience.


If your degree is assessed as having an ICT major which is closely related to your nominated occupation, you will require 2 years relevant work experience completed within the past 10 years or 4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history (whichever date is earlier )to meet the suitability criteria.

this is from ACS website. https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf chk this..


----------



## jack777

bobinv said:


> I second this. I have a bachelor in Information technology and despite having more than 50% of the subjects related to my job, ACS deducted 3 years from my total experience. Thats just odd isnt it.


I agree with npraneethreddy. I think you should reappeal.


----------



## npraneethreddy

My friend Sai2Aus,
ICT (Information and communications technology) is a very broad term. ICT is not only about Computers & IT, it is also used for areas such as Electronics technology, Telecommunication, Instrumentation engineering, etc.

Since, my degree has >33% subjects on Electronics technology it will be assessed as ICT Major. My Job as a software engineer is not related to what I studied at college. Therefore, they will deduct flat 4 years from my experience.

If my degree has 33% of the subjects on software engineering then it would be considered as closely related and only 2 years will be deducted. 





Sai2Aus said:


> If your degree is assessed as having an ICT major which is closely related to your nominated occupation, you will require 2 years relevant work experience completed within the past 10 years or 4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history (whichever date is earlier )to meet the suitability criteria.
> 
> this is from ACS website. https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf chk this..


----------



## bdtomas

npraneethreddy said:


> If you have Australian Degree and qualification (Course subjects) closely matches with nominated occupation, then experience will not be deducted. Otherwise they will deduct minimum 2 years.


Do you have any evidence on this statement. so far I know ACS is deduction minimum 2 years even if it is a AUS qualification.


----------



## Sai2Aus

npraneethreddy said:


> My friend Sai2Aus,
> ICT (Information and communications technology) is a very broad term. ICT is not only about Computers & IT, it is also used for areas such as Electronics technology, Telecommunication, Instrumentation engineering, etc.
> 
> Since, my degree has >33% subjects on Electronics technology it will be assessed as ICT Major. My Job as a software engineer is not related to what I studied at college. Therefore, they will deduct 4 years from my experience.
> 
> If my degree has 33% of the subjects on software engineering then it would be considered as closely related and only 2 years will be deducted.


My friend npraneethreddy,

Please read the following. it says past 10yrs or 4yrs relevant experience. Why does it say past 10yrs then? they could have said from the entire work history. 

"If your degree is assessed as having an ICT major which is closely related to your nominated occupation, you will require 2 years relevant work experience completed within the *past 10 years* or 4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history (whichever date is earlier )to meet the suitability criteria".


----------



## hemanthmathad

Hello,
I have submitted my application to AIM on 30th October and the same was delivered on 4th November. When will they submit the application to bank for payment. I see my Credit Card is not charged yet. 

Is there email id where I can confirm or should I wait for some more days.

Please reply

Thanks

Hemanth Mathad


----------



## bdtomas

hemanthmathad said:


> Hello,
> I have submitted my application to AIM on 30th October and the same was delivered on 4th November. When will they submit the application to bank for payment. I see my Credit Card is not charged yet.
> 
> Is there email id where I can confirm or should I wait for some more days.
> 
> Please reply
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Hemanth Mathad


I think this is not the right thread for your questions. please go through AIM Assessment thread....i think it will help you.


----------



## npraneethreddy

Hello Sai2Aus,

If that is it, then in my friends case with 10 years of experience they should have deducted only 2 years and not 4 years.

That statement is valid only when ICT Major degree and experience closely related.

This is not in my friends & My case. Our ICT major degree and experience are not closely related, so they deducted 4 years from entire experience.


Here is what "summary of criteria" says

Bachelor Degree or higher --- ICT Major --- NOT closely related to the nominated occupation --- 4 years relevant work experience completed anytime 
in past work history






Sai2Aus said:


> My friend npraneethreddy,
> 
> Please read the following. it says past 10yrs or 4yrs relevant experience. Why does it say past 10yrs then? they could have said from the entire work history.
> 
> "If your degree is assessed as having an ICT major which is closely related to your nominated occupation, you will require 2 years relevant work experience completed within the *past 10 years* or 4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history (whichever date is earlier )to meet the suitability criteria".


----------



## bdtomas

npraneethreddy said:


> Hello Sai2Aus,
> 
> If that is it, then in my friends case with 10 years of experience they should have deducted only 2 years and not 4 years.
> 
> That statement is valid only when ICT Major degree and experience closely related.
> 
> This is not in my friends & My case. Our ICT major degree and experience are not closely related, so they deducted 4 years from entire experience.
> 
> 
> Here is what "summary of criteria" says
> 
> Bachelor Degree or higher --- ICT Major --- NOT closely related to the nominated occupation --- 4 years relevant work experience completed anytime
> in past work history


Please have a look to the following link in the paragraph *"Skill Level Requirement Met Date"*

News & Updates | Australian Computer Society


----------



## npraneethreddy

Hello bdtomas,

I completely understand that one can only claim points for experience after the "skill level requirment met date". But the question here is how many years they will deduct which is clearly described in "Summary of Crieria".




bdtomas said:


> Please have a look to the following link in the paragraph *"Skill Level Requirement Met Date"*
> 
> News & Updates | Australian Computer Society


----------



## bdtomas

npraneethreddy said:


> Hello bdtomas,
> 
> I completely understand that one can only claim points for experience after the "skill level requirment met date". But the question here is how many years they will deduct which is clearly described in "Summary of Crieria".


*FYIP:*

few months earlier I wrote to ACS about this deduction process. They replied as follows:

*"For example if you have a bachelor or higher, with an ICT major that is closely related to the nominated occupation, then 2 years of relevant work experience is required to be demonstrated.


With 5 years of relevant work experience, and having a bachelor or higher, etc then 2 years will be required to be demonstrated. After that has been fulfilled, employment will be at a skilled level for DIAC point purposes. In this case 3 years will be considered as skilled employment."*

Again I asked them if I have Aus qualification then what will happen. they said "This rules applies to all"


----------



## Demesne

Guys, I think you're all trying to say the same thing that is if qualification (ICT major) is closely related to ANZSCO two years will be deducted. And if qualification (ICT major) is not closely related to your nominated ANZSCO 4 years will be deducted. 

Good luck everyone! Hope we all get positive assessment soon.


----------



## jas.kaur

Thank you so much





Demesne said:


> No you dont since your degree is in ICT major.


----------



## Demesne

Also, I believe ACS has revised their ANZSCO Code Descriptions document. It looks clearer to me now. One thing you can do is to open the document and print your ANZSCO description page. Then match your degree courses with the Core ICT Units given on the description page.

Here is the document if anyone is looking for http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/7641/ANZSCO-Descriptions.pdf


----------



## Charan31

bdtomas said:


> *FYIP:*
> 
> few months earlier I wrote to ACS about this deduction process. They replied as follows:
> 
> *"For example if you have a bachelor or higher, with an ICT major that is closely related to the nominated occupation, then 2 years of relevant work experience is required to be demonstrated.
> 
> 
> With 5 years of relevant work experience, and having a bachelor or higher, etc then 2 years will be required to be demonstrated. After that has been fulfilled, employment will be at a skilled level for DIAC point purposes. In this case 3 years will be considered as skilled employment."*
> 
> Again I asked them if I have Aus qualification then what will happen. they said "This rules applies to all"


WOW! I think this reply settles everything. It means no matter what everybody is gonna get two years of their experience deducted. Then May be I've to write IELTS again to get a score of 8, I've only 6.4 yrs exp and when they deduct 2 yrs from it, I'll get only 5 points.


----------



## bdtomas

Charan31 said:


> WOW! I think this reply settles everything. It means no matter what everybody is gonna get two years of their experience deducted. Then May be I've to write IELTS again to get a score of 8, I've only 6.4 yrs exp and when they deduct 2 yrs from it, I'll get only 5 points.


or you can wait another 6 months for total 7 years exp...


----------



## Charan31

bdtomas said:


> or you can wait another 6 months for total 7 years exp...


But I'll have to apply for ACS again right?


----------



## bdtomas

Charan31 said:


> But I'll have to apply for ACS again right?


I dont think so...


----------



## Charan31

bdtomas said:


> I dont think so...


Really? I've just changed my job and got promoted to the next role in the process. So my experience in the new company is like 2 months, so + 14 weeks (4 months approx) will give me total 6.10 yrs so you are saying, if I wait another 2 months and apply then I can claim 7 yrs?

Someone please clarify!!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## bdtomas

Charan31 said:


> Really? I've just changed my job and got promoted to the next role in the process. So my experience in the new company is like 2 months, so + 14 weeks (4 months approx) will give me total 6.10 yrs so you are saying, if I wait another 2 months and apply then I can claim 7 yrs?
> 
> Someone please clarify!!:fingerscrossed:


If ACS deduct 2 years then you can claim 10 points...


----------



## semaaustralia

bobinv said:


> I second this. I have a bachelor in Information technology and despite having more than 50% of the subjects related to my job, ACS deducted 3 years from my total experience. Thats just odd isnt it.


Check again, ACS doesn't deduct 3years. Maybe they deducted 2years and another year was not assessed for some reasons.
The ACS assessment is not a myth. It is very clear on the summary of criteria document on their website.
Cheers.


----------



## thomasvo

I applied for my skill assessment yesterday. I have a bachelor in IT but only 4 years and 2 months of valid experience.

Is the 3 years of experience outside Australia a minimum? Because if they deduct 2 years I dont even have that...


----------



## Demesne

thomasvo said:


> I applied for my skill assessment yesterday. I have a bachelor in IT but only 4 years and 2 months of valid experience.
> 
> Is the 3 years of experience outside Australia a minimum? Because if they deduct 2 years I dont even have that...


Yes, thats right. You will need a minimum of 5 years of relevant work experience in order to claim points. 

Have you written your IELTS yet?


----------



## thomasvo

yeah did IELTS in august.
Bloody hell I didnt know they always deducted 2 years. Thats retarded.
I make the 60 point threshold without the work experience, does that count?


----------



## Demesne

^ Of course, if you can make 60 point minimum without work experience go ahead. Good luck!


----------



## thomasvo

I counted on 5 points from the work experience, plus 5 from sponsorship NSW would give me 65.
So -5 gives me 60.
Do they select the applications with the most points first or is it chronological?

I can even do the IELTS again and try to get an 8 at everything to get more points if necessary. Question regarding that (sorry for off topic). Can I do as many IELTS tests as I want and select the test with the best result (not talking about the separate parts) or is it only the last test that counts?


----------



## Demesne

^ I'd suggest to apply to as many states as possible to get State sponsorship points. NSW is very picky and the competition is fierce since most people are planning to move to either NSW or Vic. So my advice is to look at other states as well and find out if they have your occupation in their list. 

For 189 Visa people with more than 65 points get invite earlier but I've heard its not the case with 190 Visa. So good news is even if you get state sponsorship and have a total of 60 points, you will get the invite without much delay. 

Yes, you can do IELTS as many times as you can and can select any one of your results.


----------



## thomasvo

I am planning to apply for the 190 visa.
My profession (system administrator) is only available in NSW and SA (but only in SA if you studied at an Australian University). Doesnt really matter because I dont want to live in SA anyway.

Didnt know they were picky in NSW, bit of a bummer.


----------



## Demesne

thomasvo said:


> I am planning to apply for the 190 visa.
> My profession (system administrator) is only available in NSW and SA (but only in SA if you studied at an Australian University). Doesnt really matter because I dont want to live in SA anyway.
> 
> Didnt know they were picky in NSW, bit of a bummer.


Then apply for NSW sponsorship once you're done with ACS assessment. You can never be sure without trying


----------



## rka123

*When is RPL requested in ACS processing?*

I have submitted my wife's ACS application on 3rd Nov under Skills assessment option. She has completed BE in Mechanical Engineering and has around 10 years of software experience. As her bachelors is not related to ICT, I was under the impression that RPL will be requested. However, her application moved to Stage 4 recently. Does this imply that RPL is not required in her case? Or, will it be requested at a later point during assessment.


----------



## sunnyboi

mandy80 said:


> Demesne ......... Looks like you are lucky for me........ Your prayer worked ........... Got a mail from my agent about positive result.
> 
> Its strange ...... The website still shows "Stage 4" but over all status is "Case Finalised". Moreover I got a mail from my agent with a copy of positive ACS skill assessment result. Do they take that much time just to change the status from Stage 4 to stage 5?


Congratulations!  When did you apply? Considering 12 weeks, I am supposed to get it in the first/second week of December. Any idea when they will take holiday for Christmas vacations?


----------



## pappu123

Hi All, 

Can any one provide the service letter for System Analyst including the roles and responsibilties. 

regards,


----------



## sunnyboi

thomasvo said:


> I am planning to apply for the 190 visa.
> My profession (system administrator) is only available in NSW and SA (but only in SA if you studied at an Australian University). Doesnt really matter because I dont want to live in SA anyway.
> 
> Didnt know they were picky in NSW, bit of a bummer.


Good to see another sysadmin in the group  Thomas, when did you apply for ACS? (Sorry, I haven't gone back through all pages to check on this) How many years of experience do you have?


----------



## mandy80

sunnyboi said:


> Congratulations!  When did you apply? Considering 12 weeks, I am supposed to get it in the first/second week of December. Any idea when they will take holiday for Christmas vacations?


Hi Sunnyboi ........... It took more than 14 weeks for me ..... exact 100 days. There is some delay from ACS side and that's why its taking more than 12 weeks.


----------



## PkBlr

You may call and ask them the reason for the delay. They are prompt and would respond you over email or phone.

Don't delay, just call. Normally within 100 days you should get the report. I got on 92nd day 

-Pk


----------



## sam_pr

*Advise on Employment Verification with ACS*

I am software engineer having 12 years experience and live in India, I am new to this site and looking for immigration to Australia as Skilled professional. Challenge is my company will never issue reference letter for this purpose. I read in ACS site that i can provide reference from a colleague and get it notified. 

I have following questions
1. For last how many years of employment i need to provide reference (I have 12 years exp and changed 6 companies, I am in current company from last 8 years)
2. Is there any format for this reference letter from colleague

Also advise if getting reference letter notified from public notary / India Central Govt. officer will really work ?

Response is highly appreciated

Rgds,
Sam


----------



## Hamendaly

*Systems Administrator*

Hi all, I lodged my application on 02/08/13 and the status still reading With Assessor. Today is the day 100 for my application. Really, don't know if it will be changed by Monday or not. It's been very long time. 

Thanks


----------



## rka123

Bumping up this thread. Senior expats please help!!!


----------



## Sunlight11

They may later ask you to convert, or may declare it ICT minor.


----------



## sevnik0202

Arunvas said:


> Hi All, my wife has applied for the Skills Assessment to ACS on Aug-03 2013 and no updates as of now. It has been more than 12 weeks now... The status still shows "With Assessor"... can any one tell me what is happening even after 12 weeks?



Hi

I applied for ACS on 1st August. Already recieved the result. If you have applied through a consultant, the email will be sent to him. Kindly check with them.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## goodguy2

Hamendaly said:


> Hi all, I lodged my application on 02/08/13 and the status still reading With Assessor. Today is the day 100 for my application. Really, don't know if it will be changed by Monday or not. It's been very long time.
> 
> Thanks




Hi buddy,

I’m not surprised that the assessment is taking so much time. 

Just wait for 2 more weeks, u shud be getting ur assessment results.

Chk out my timeline and u’d get to know a clear picture.

All the best.



Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Hamendaly

*Assessment*

Hi GoodGuy. Thank u. I have no choise other than waiting. It's really confusing some people got it within 12 weeks while others 14. I think ur assessment has been delayed because u applied at the time of closing immigration year of 2012 and opening 2013. 

I think that u should send the medical and pcc reports and dont wait until they request them. Here u will save lots of time. 

Good luck for all imigrants
Take care


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Hi All,

Attn: Vicent / JimJimmer / Go2OZ 

1. Can u pls tell me that like ACS application do we have the access of the review application status during the process ?

2. Does it change like that of ACS application , from 'with assessor' to 'in-progress' etc ?

I am asking these questions because my migration agent does not tell me any thing until I try to take this information out of his mouth!


----------



## Vincentluf

King_of_the_ring said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Attn: Vicent / JimJimmer / Go2OZ
> 
> 1. Can u pls tell me that like ACS application do we have the access of the review application status during the process ?
> 
> 2. Does it change like that of ACS application , from 'with assessor' to 'in-progress' etc ?
> 
> I am asking these questions because my migration agent does not tell me any thing until I try to take this information out of his mouth!


yes for the review you have a new reference id. so you can track it in the same way. hope this helps


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Thanks Vincent. Lemme kick his a**


----------



## nitink

Hi All..

I have query with regards work experience as per new rules considering my non-ICT qualification and if I need to submit RPL for ACS assessment..

In brief abt my background..
B.Tech (Chemical) - > 
MBA ( International Marketing) - > 
IT MNC in India experience ( 13 years same company) as Functional Analyst / Business Analyst ( Business Intelligence / ERP / Data Management) and currently functioning as Senior Business Analyst . I have additional 2 years experience(marketing) in non-IT . So overall 15 years experience.


At ACS site I have initiated ANZCODE - ICT Business Analyst 261111 under skill assessment process and expect for paying ACS fees (450 AUD) that I plan to do in 2-3 days time based on fellow members responses.

Uploaded below notrified documents.
- Bachelors / Masters degree transcripts 
- Bonafide letter from HR with join and Business Analyst designation details ( no mention of responsibilities)
- Statutory reference from a fellow colleague validating my work experience as Business Analyst

I need valuable inputs on -
1) Should I submit docs for only IT related experience ? or should i also submit non-IT experience .

2) As per my non-IT degree ( Chemical / Marketing ) I believe i will be considered under non-ICT category and accordingly how much experience will be deducted or considered as per new rule( still not clarity based on multiple response  and what points bracket I tend to get.

3)Do I need to submit and upload my updated CV at ACS site (Is it mandatory / optional ). Does it support the ACS process ?

4) Will I need to take RPL route or if I will be notified by ACS in case required ?

Since I plan to transfer ACS assessment fees in coming 2-3 days , Will appreciate valuable response from experienced colleagues on this forum..

(Any member with management MBA background got through ACS for ICT Business Analyst category .)

Thanks in advance..

Warm regards..
Nitin


----------



## goodguy2

Hamendaly said:


> Hi GoodGuy. Thank u. I have no choise other than waiting. It's really confusing some people got it within 12 weeks while others 14. I think ur assessment has been delayed because u applied at the time of closing immigration year of 2012 and opening 2013.
> 
> I think that u should send the medical and pcc reports and dont wait until they request them. Here u will save lots of time.
> 
> Good luck for all imigrants
> Take care



Hi mate,

Probabbaly u r rt...also they've been too many assessment applications on their head. So teh delay was inevitable.

Spot on...I will be submitting pCC and medicals next week.

All the best.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## lakhwindr

*Will ACS reduce the experience*

i have come to known that ACS has started not to consider first 2 years of experience for all applications for IT engg.

If you could please confirm.

I have done Masters of Computer Applications in 2009, and have 4.1 yrs of experience in Oracle PL/SQL development.

Does my degree falls under ICT Majors?

I am 28 yrs old. Would I be eligible to clear ACS?

Please help.

Regards,
LSingh.


----------



## Sam2304

Lakhwindr, yes acs reduces 2 yrs of experience as they do not recognize our degree and the deduction is to equate to their degree. You can still apply for acs for skill accessment. Eligibility counts when applying for eoi which has to be minimum 60 points.


----------



## Sai2Aus

Hi all,

Anyone who applied in Aug got your result?i have applied on Aug 12th.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Anyone who applied in Aug got your result?i have applied on Aug 12th.


Applied on Aug 7 and waiting for result


----------



## Sai2Aus

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Applied on Aug 7 and waiting for result


The time lines are changing for ACS.. its taking more than 12weeks 

Please update once your status changes..


----------



## rajfirst

Applied on *August 13, 2013*. Asked ACS about status. Below is the reply from them.

_"Please be advised the application is currently in progress with the assessor and is in the timeframe of 12 weeks.

Please note the 12 week timeframe began from 23.08.2013 and is still in the timeframe

Please continue to use the online status to check the application"_

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sai2Aus

rajfirst said:


> Applied on *August 13, 2013*. Asked ACS about status. Below is the reply from them.
> 
> _"Please be advised the application is currently in progress with the assessor and is in the timeframe of 12 weeks.
> 
> Please note the 12 week timeframe began from 23.08.2013 and is still in the timeframe
> 
> Please continue to use the online status to check the application"_
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


Hi Raj,

Thanks for the information. Is 23.8.13 the date when it changed to stage 4?


----------



## it_engg

*Oct to Dec 2013 acs applicants*

Hi All

I Would like to encourage all guys who have applied /applying acs in Oct to Dec 2013 to gather here.

1)Together we can track the status of acs.
2) Discuss for next steps like Ielts,Eoi and Visa.

I have submitted acs on 10th Nov and within a day it has moved to Stage 4 with assessor.

thanks


----------



## semaaustralia

rajfirst said:


> Applied on *August 13, 2013*. Asked ACS about status. Below is the reply from them.
> 
> _"Please be advised the application is currently in progress with the assessor and is in the timeframe of 12 weeks.
> 
> Please note the 12 week timeframe began from 23.08.2013 and is still in the timeframe
> 
> Please continue to use the online status to check the application"_
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


I think your application changed to stage 4 on 23.08.2013.
For some people it takes some time to get to stage 4 while for others it happens in a day or two.


----------



## bdtomas

semaaustralia said:


> i think your application changed to stage 4 on 23.08.2013.
> For some people it takes some time to get to stage 4 while for others it happens in a day or two.


yes..my status changes to stage 4 within a day....


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

My application went to Stage 4 on Aug 19. Hoping to get results by Nov 19.


----------



## lakhwindr

Sam2304 said:


> Lakhwindr, yes acs reduces 2 yrs of experience as they do not recognize our degree and the deduction is to equate to their degree. You can still apply for acs for skill accessment. Eligibility counts when applying for eoi which has to be minimum 60 points.


Sam,

If 2 years are going to be deducted, I donot seem to be completing 60points, as there is a requirement of minimum 3 yrs of experience.. am i right?

if you could please guide me, what all is considered during these point system.
AFAIK, 
30 points for age b/w 21-30.
15 points for education
10 points for IELTS 7 bands each
5 for experience 3+ (which is 4.1 in my case) but -2 as you confirmed as well... :-( so 2 yrs aren't gonna fetch rest 5 points.

please correct me if I am wrong.

Regards,
LSingh


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

lakhwindr said:


> Sam,
> 
> If 2 years are going to be deducted, I donot seem to be completing 60points, as there is a requirement of minimum 3 yrs of experience.. am i right?
> 
> if you could please guide me, what all is considered during these point system.
> AFAIK,
> 30 points for age b/w 21-30.
> 15 points for education
> 10 points for IELTS 7 bands each
> 5 for experience 3+ (which is 4.1 in my case) but -2 as you confirmed as well... :-( so 2 yrs aren't gonna fetch rest 5 points.
> 
> please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Regards,
> LSingh


You can target Band 8 in IELTS to have 20 points.


----------



## enigmatic_vishy

You can also look at state sponsorship (190) which will give you 5 points


----------



## Sunlight11

lakhwindr said:


> i have come to known that ACS has started not to consider first 2 years of experience for all applications for IT engg.
> 
> If you could please confirm.
> 
> I have done Masters of Computer Applications in 2009, and have 4.1 yrs of experience in Oracle PL/SQL development.
> 
> Does my degree falls under ICT Majors?
> 
> I am 28 yrs old. Would I be eligible to clear ACS?
> 
> Please help.
> 
> Regards,
> LSingh.



If IELTS route to you seems not very probable, you can try for StateSponsorship with 55 points.


----------



## semaaustralia

lakhwindr said:


> Sam,
> 
> If 2 years are going to be deducted, I donot seem to be completing 60points, as there is a requirement of minimum 3 yrs of experience.. am i right?
> 
> if you could please guide me, what all is considered during these point system.
> AFAIK,
> 30 points for age b/w 21-30.
> 15 points for education
> 10 points for IELTS 7 bands each
> 5 for experience 3+ (which is 4.1 in my case) but -2 as you confirmed as well... :-( so 2 yrs aren't gonna fetch rest 5 points.
> 
> please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Regards,
> LSingh


Yes..this is correct if ACS deducts 2yrs. However, you need to bear in mind that ACS might even deduct 4yrs depending on the relevance of your degree subjects (course content) to your nominated ANZSCO code. 

Cheers.


----------



## Sai2Aus

ratnesh.nagori said:


> My application went to Stage 4 on Aug 19. Hoping to get results by Nov 19.


Mine too changed on 19th Aug..


----------



## semaaustralia

it_engg said:


> Hi All
> 
> I Would like to encourage all guys who have applied /applying acs in Oct to Dec 2013 to gather here.
> 
> 1)Together we can track the status of acs.
> 2) Discuss for next steps like Ielts,Eoi and Visa.
> 
> I have submitted acs on 10th Nov and within a day it has moved to Stage 4 with assessor.
> 
> thanks


Well, I will be popping in here regularly as I fall into this category.


----------



## Agan

felix2020 said:


> When did you lodge your application ?


Hi I lodge on 1st Aug. Application sent to Assessor on 19. Today is my 12th week from 19 Aug 2013.


----------



## it_engg

thats aorund 14 weeks.Hope you would get the result soon.


----------



## mothermary

bumba said:


> I got my ACS result letter today. Positive assessment under asco coode 2371-79 (C#) with MODL specification.
> 
> Now planning for state nomination, then apply for DIAC.



how long u wait for ACS positive reply.


----------



## Sai2Aus

Agan said:


> Hi I lodge on 1st Aug. Application sent to Assessor on 19. Today is my 12th week from 19 Aug 2013.


Hi,
You should have got the results.. its getting too late.. 

Does this mean 12 weeks is calculated from the day it changed to stage 4??


----------



## Agan

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi,
> You should have got the results.. its getting too late..
> 
> Does this mean 12 weeks is calculated from the day it changed to stage 4??


Hi 

Yes, that's what my understanding.


----------



## huzefa85

Hi All,

I am new to this forum.

I applied for ACS assessment on 26th Aug and my application reached stage 4 on 10th Sept.
1. Should I expect the ACS reply on 26th Nov or 10th Dec ? What is the current trend of assessment timeframe ?
2. I have applied for ANZSCO code 261312 (Developer programmer) and I have a Bachelor of Engineering in Computer science. So should I expect 2 years to be deducted or 4 years ?

My current points tally is as below
Age - 30 points
Education - 15 points
IELTS - 10 points (7+ in all modules)
Experience - ???

I have applied for 6 years 1 month experience to ACS.
If 2 years are deducted, its fine, as I will still have 4 years exp and can claim 5 points. But if they deduct 4 years, then I will be stuck with 55 points.


----------



## rajfirst

I think so. My Application moved to Stage 4 on 23th August.


----------



## Agan

huzefa85 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> 
> I applied for ACS assessment on 26th Aug and my application reached stage 4 on 10th Sept.
> 1. Should I expect the ACS reply on 26th Nov or 10th Dec ? What is the current trend of assessment timeframe ?
> 2. I have applied for ANZSCO code 261312 (Developer programmer) and I have a Bachelor of Engineering in Computer science. So should I expect 2 years to be deducted or 4 years ?
> 
> My current points tally is as below
> Age - 30 points
> Education - 15 points
> IELTS - 10 points (7+ in all modules)
> Experience - ???
> 
> I have applied for 6 years 1 month experience to ACS.
> If 2 years are deducted, its fine, as I will still have 4 years exp and can claim 5 points. But if they deduct 4 years, then I will be stuck with 55 points.


My understanding is 12 weeks after reaching stage 4. because that's when they start processing your application. I applied on 1st Aug, stage 4 on 19 Aug. today is my 12th weeks from reaching staging 4. 

I will update when i got the results.


----------



## hardeep06

Hello Sir,

My Name is Hardeep Singh and I want to apply for PR for which I need a ACS sample report and RPL report.

I am writing this email with lots of Hope that can take my career and life go to another level.

if you can share your ACS report and RPL project I can use it as a sample and make necessary changes and prepare my report and submit it to ACS for further processing.


I have gathered almost all the information and now just need the sample document.

I really don't know what I can do in favor, but take my words you can ask for any favor when ever required.

Very Respectfully
Hardeep Singh
7507311550
hardeep dot singh19 at gmail dot com


----------



## huzefa85

Agan said:


> My understanding is 12 weeks after reaching stage 4. because that's when they start processing your application. I applied on 1st Aug, stage 4 on 19 Aug. today is my 12th weeks from reaching staging 4.
> 
> I will update when i got the results.


Best of luck Agan :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Agan

hardeep06 said:


> Hello Sir,
> 
> My Name is Hardeep Singh and I want to apply for PR for which I need a ACS sample report and RPL report.
> 
> I am writing this email with lots of Hope that can take my career and life go to another level.
> 
> if you can share your ACS report and RPL project I can use it as a sample and make necessary changes and prepare my report and submit it to ACS for further processing.
> 
> 
> I have gathered almost all the information and now just need the sample document.
> 
> I really don't know what I can do in favor, but take my words you can ask for any favor when ever required.
> 
> Very Respectfully
> Hardeep Singh
> 7507311550
> hardeep dot singh19 at gmail dot com


So Nice of you Hardeep Singh http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/smile.gif. Here you can call by name. We are here to help each other. I am sure someone will be responding to you with a sample report. 

I submitted with out RPL.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

hardeep06 said:


> Hello Sir,
> 
> My Name is Hardeep Singh and I want to apply for PR for which I need a ACS sample report and RPL report.
> 
> I am writing this email with lots of Hope that can take my career and life go to another level.
> 
> if you can share your ACS report and RPL project I can use it as a sample and make necessary changes and prepare my report and submit it to ACS for further processing.
> 
> 
> I have gathered almost all the information and now just need the sample document.
> 
> I really don't know what I can do in favor, but take my words you can ask for any favor when ever required.
> 
> Very Respectfully
> Hardeep Singh
> 7507311550
> hardeep dot singh19 at gmail dot com


HI
For which Job code you will be submitting ACS assessment request ? I can help with details of code 261314 (Software Tester).


----------



## sivaf5

Hi, 

I am planning to apply for State sponsorship for Vic. My points stand as below 

Age: 30 - 30 Points
IELTS - 7 - 10 Points
Education - B-tech Civil Engg - Assuming 15 points as it is Bachelor Degree 

Total - 55 

If I get SS, another 5 points totalling to 60.

Could you please suggest if is good enough to pursue PR ? 

Regards,
SK






Rokar said:


> Hi SK
> 
> I think 5 points is given only for exp between 3 to 5 yrs. So I don't think you'll be able to get that points. Maybe if they change the rules next year (hopefully). So how do you plan to get the remaining points.



*****************************************

Hi,

I have 77 months of experience as a Software Engineer and my qualification is a Civil Engineer.
Out of my 77 months of Experience I have worked in Australia for 1 year (2 seperate assignments) in last 2 years. 
If ACS deducts 6 years (72 months) of my experience as my degree is Non ICT. Would I be able to apply 5 points for 1 year work experience in Australia ? 

Regards,
SK


----------



## rajfirst

Hi Siva,

I would suggest you to proceed with your PR Process.

Below are the available options for 5 or more Points:

1. Try for State Sponsorship - 5 Points
2. Try to get Partner Skills points (Spouse also should be in the same skilled occupation List) - 5 Points
3. Try to get 8 in IELTS. - 10 Points.
4. Try for Credentialed community language Points - 5 Points.


All the best. 




sivaf5 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to apply for State sponsorship for Vic. My points stand as below
> 
> Age: 30 - 30 Points
> IELTS - 7 - 10 Points
> Education - B-tech Civil Engg - Assuming 15 points as it is Bachelor Degree
> 
> Total - 55
> 
> If I get SS, another 5 points totalling to 60.
> 
> Could you please suggest if is good enough to pursue PR ?
> 
> Regards,
> SK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *****************************************
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have 77 months of experience as a Software Engineer and my qualification is a Civil Engineer.
> Out of my 77 months of Experience I have worked in Australia for 1 year (2 seperate assignments) in last 2 years.
> If ACS deducts 6 years (72 months) of my experience as my degree is Non ICT. Would I be able to apply 5 points for 1 year work experience in Australia ?
> 
> Regards,
> SK


----------



## jhp

rajfirst said:


> Hi Siva,
> 
> I would suggest you to proceed with your PR Process.
> 
> Below are the available options for 5 or more Points:
> 
> 1. Try for State Sponsorship - 5 Points
> 2. Try to get Partner Skills points (Spouse also should be in the same skilled occupation List) - 5 Points
> 3. Try to get 8 in IELTS. - 10 Points.
> 4. Try for Credentialed community language Points - 5 Points.
> 
> All the best.


8 bands each in IELTS will give you 20 points


----------



## mskksm14

*ACS Membership*

Hi All,

I would like to know the benefits of taking a membership in ACS. Please help.


----------



## rajfirst

jhp said:


> 8 bands each in IELTS will give you 20 points


Apologies...Typo


----------



## vikasaqua15

*ACS Self Filing*

Hello Everyone!

I am filing for my Australia Immigration on my own and have collected all the documents. As I read different posts on this forum everyone is suggesting to arrange offer letters, appraisal letters, payslips, experience/reference letters etc. But when I reached the Relevant Experience section of ACS online application they have clearly stated

Please DO NOT Submit: - Employment Contracts / Payslips / Bank Statements / Letters of offer / Resignation Letters / Performance Reviews or Appraisals / Service Certificates

Please advice as I am a bit confused here. Thanks.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

vikasaqua15 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I am filing for my Australia Immigration on my own and have collected all the documents. As I read different posts on this forum everyone is suggesting to arrange offer letters, appraisal letters, payslips, experience/reference letters etc. But when I reached the Relevant Experience section of ACS online application they have clearly stated
> 
> Please DO NOT Submit: - Employment Contracts / Payslips / Bank Statements / Letters of offer / Resignation Letters / Performance Reviews or Appraisals / Service Certificates
> 
> Please advice as I am a bit confused here. Thanks.


You have to submit letters which mentions your designation, duration, location and duties for each company you have worked for. It is always preferable to get those details on company letter head. If that is not possible you have to prepare a notarised reference letter.


----------



## vikasaqua15

Thanks Ratnesh, I do have the experience letter with me. In that case I don't need to submit all those extra documents like Offer Letter, Payslips, appraisal letters etc...


----------



## King_of_the_ring

vikasaqua15 said:


> Thanks Ratnesh, I do have the experience letter with me. In that case I don't need to submit all those extra documents like Offer Letter, Payslips, appraisal letters etc...


http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0019/7570/Skilled-Employment-Reference-Example.pdf

find it pls


----------



## vikasaqua15

Thanks King, Yes I have seen this and I have the experience letter in same format. But my question still remains the same. Do I need to upload extra documents mentioned above or not?


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Can't comment much


----------



## espresso

Hi vikasaqua15, 

ACS is *not interested* in your payslips, offer letters etc. The reference letters (in the correct format) are sufficient. You assessor will appreciate if you do not clutter the application with documents that are not needed - it may even speed up processing . 

I'd recommend to start an online application now. You can save it in between and successively add documents until you are ready to submit. The forms don't give you much leeway on what to submit. That will give you a better idea of what is actually required...

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## gvmichel

Hello all,

Just joined the forum.

Docs sent to my agent on 31/10/2013 for 261312.

Good luck to us!

Regards,
Germano


----------



## rAussie

Hi All,

Received ACS Positive reply today - bang in 12 weeks. 
Following are the details:
ACS Applied: 11-Aug-2013
ACS Result: 11-Nov-2013


ANZSCO Code: 261311 - Analyst Programmer
Education: Bachelor of Technology - Computer science >>> Comparable to AQF Bachelor Degree with Major in Computing

Total experience: 10 years 
ACS deducted : 2 Years


----------



## King_of_the_ring

rAussie said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received ACS Positive reply today - bang in 12 weeks.
> Following are the details:
> ACS Applied: 11-Aug-2013
> ACS Result: 11-Nov-2013
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261311 - Analyst Programmer
> Education: Bachelor of Technology - Computer science >>> Comparable to AQF Bachelor Degree with Major in Computing
> 
> Total experience: 10 years
> ACS deducted : 2 Years


who was the case officer ? Calvin ?


----------



## A3Aus

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Applied on Aug 7 and waiting for result


applied on 19th of August and still awaiting result :fingerscrossed:


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Any one filed a review ?


----------



## Sai2Aus

My status shows in progress.. what a feeling..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Sai2Aus said:


> My status shows in progress.. what a feeling..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum



who is ur contact person in ACS ? Calvin ?


----------



## kookoo

Hi,

I previously sent my documents for ACS assessment (June 2013) but the result was negative. Reason was I need to have min 6 yrs work experience (only 4 months lacking). Now that I have exactly 72 months of work experience, I had submitted a new application for assessment just last night. Is there a possibility that they will release my result earlier (say, a few weeks) since I already have a record with them? I'm kinda in a rush as I'm nearing my 33rd birthday  And I'm gonna lose 5 precious points...


----------



## Sai2Aus

King_of_the_ring said:


> who is ur contact person in ACS ? Calvin ?


Im not aware of this..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## DKY

Sai2Aus said:


> My status shows in progress.. what a feeling..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


I hope you will receive the result in a day.
When did your application moved to stage 4?


----------



## Sai2Aus

DKY said:


> I hope you will receive the result in a day.
> When did your application moved to stage 4?


On 19th aug it moved to stage 4..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## wanderludwig

My ACS application was submitted on Nov. 1, and its status changed to "stage 2(allocated)" on Nov. 4, but until now, its status is still on stage 2, almost 10 days are passed. How long did your stage 2 stay? What should I do?


----------



## wanderludwig

this is my second ACS (the previous is for 261313), this one is for 263111.
My ACS application was submitted on Nov. 1, and its status changed to "stage 2(allocated)" on Nov. 4, but until now, its status is still on stage 2, almost 10 days are passed. How long did your stage 2 stay? What should I do?


----------



## Sai2Aus

wanderludwig said:


> this is my second ACS (the previous is for 261313), this one is for 263111.
> My ACS application was submitted on Nov. 1, and its status changed to "stage 2(allocated)" on Nov. 4, but until now, its status is still on stage 2, almost 10 days are passed. How long did your stage 2 stay? What should I do?


Have you applied for review or fresh for 263111? 

for me it took 1 week to change to stage4. for some it has changed in 2days too..


----------



## DKY

wanderludwig said:


> this is my second ACS (the previous is for 261313), this one is for 263111.
> My ACS application was submitted on Nov. 1, and its status changed to "stage 2(allocated)" on Nov. 4, but until now, its status is still on stage 2, almost 10 days are passed. How long did your stage 2 stay? What should I do?


Mine moved to stage 4 after 14 days....


----------



## wanderludwig

Is there any backgroud check from ACS?


----------



## wanderludwig

A new application.


Sai2Aus said:


> Have you applied for review or fresh for 263111?
> 
> for me it took 1 week to change to stage4. for some it has changed in 2days too..


----------



## thearc

wanderludwig said:


> this is my second ACS (the previous is for 261313), this one is for 263111.
> My ACS application was submitted on Nov. 1, and its status changed to "stage 2(allocated)" on Nov. 4, but until now, its status is still on stage 2, almost 10 days are passed. How long did your stage 2 stay? What should I do?


There is no usual trend for how many days would it stay in a particular stage. For me it took 2 weeks to reach stage 4 while for others it took 4-5 days. There is nothing to worry about. If it reaches Stage 3, then just check your inbox and spam folders. That stage is only applicable when they are looking for more documents from you and mail you regarding same. At Stage 2 there is no action intended from your end.


----------



## 2013

wanderludwig said:


> Is there any backgroud check from ACS?


Don't think so.


----------



## thearc

kookoo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I previously sent my documents for ACS assessment (June 2013) but the result was negative. Reason was I need to have min 6 yrs work experience (only 4 months lacking). Now that I have exactly 72 months of work experience, I had submitted a new application for assessment just last night. Is there a possibility that they will release my result earlier (say, a few weeks) since I already have a record with them? I'm kinda in a rush as I'm nearing my 33rd birthday  And I'm gonna lose 5 precious points...


Due to high no. of applications they are taking more than 12 weeks for most of applications. So when your no. comes in the queue, in the best case scenario they might be able to do it fast but still it should take 2-3 months time. (of course i am no expert and its just an opinion). Hence, i would say, to be on safe side, start looking for alternatives to score extra points.


----------



## bdtomas

Sai2Aus said:


> On 19th aug it moved to stage 4..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Hope you will get positive result after 19th Nov....best of luck


----------



## Sai2Aus

bdtomas said:


> Hope you will get positive result after 19th Nov....best of luck


Thanks.. Mine moved to in progress. so just 1 or 2 days i would receive my result


----------



## bdtomas

Sai2Aus said:


> Thanks.. Mine moved to in progress. so just 1 or 2 days i would receive my result


Oh really...may be you will get it by tmrw morning.....


----------



## huzefa85

Sai2Aus said:


> Thanks.. Mine moved to in progress. so just 1 or 2 days i would receive my result


Ohh Congrats 
Do share your results ..


----------



## huzefa85

rAussie said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received ACS Positive reply today - bang in 12 weeks.
> Following are the details:
> ACS Applied: 11-Aug-2013
> ACS Result: 11-Nov-2013
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261311 - Analyst Programmer
> Education: Bachelor of Technology - Computer science >>> Comparable to AQF Bachelor Degree with Major in Computing
> 
> Total experience: 10 years
> ACS deducted : 2 Years


Congrats rAussie 
Do you remember when you application moved to stage 4 ?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Mine still in Stage 4 

We get any email if application move to Stage 5 ?


----------



## kookoo

thearc said:


> Due to high no. of applications they are taking more than 12 weeks for most of applications. So when your no. comes in the queue, in the best case scenario they might be able to do it fast but still it should take 2-3 months time. (of course i am no expert and its just an opinion). Hence, i would say, to be on safe side, start looking for alternatives to score extra points.


thanks!


----------



## visitkangaroos

I submitted to ACS on 10th September and in anticipation check my status everyday.
Off-late, Is there anyone who has got the reply in two months or even earlier.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Hello people I haven't been following this thread but it looks like I missed out loads. Congrats to all those who got to the next step.

I have a question and I know its not relevant to this forum but though Id ask anyway. I am trying to go for State sponsorship and I wanted to know the eligibility in one of the states namely Victoria says minimum work experience is 5 years. My question is this 5 years is my work total work experience or the experience that ACS assesed and calculated for me. My total experience is 8 years and a vs deducted 6 years(because they considered my degree ict minor instead of major. I am filing for re appeal). So can i apply for state sponsorship or not.
Any thoughts.


----------



## Agan

Sai2Aus said:


> On 19th aug it moved to stage 4..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Hi 

Just a quick question. Mine also in-progress. But still in Stage 4?


----------



## Agan

Sai2Aus said:


> Thanks.. Mine moved to in progress. so just 1 or 2 days i would receive my result


Does in progress means stage 5?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Agan said:


> Does in progress means stage 5?


It says "With Assessor" or "In Progress". If later, you should expect result in a day or two.


----------



## Agan

ratnesh.nagori said:


> It says "With Assessor" or "In Progress". If later, you should expect result in a day or two.


Main page shows "In progress" . Inside shows stage 4. 

Thank you


----------



## huzefa85

visitkangaroos said:


> I submitted to ACS on 10th September and in anticipation check my status everyday.
> Off-late, Is there anyone who has got the reply in two months or even earlier.


Going by the posts on this forum, recently no 1 has got the reply in 2 months.

Some people get the reply in 3 months from the date of submission and some people get the reply in 3 months from the date their application reached stage 4.


----------



## npraneethreddy

Hello Agan,
You should get the letter in a day or two. I got letter in a day after it changed to "In Progress"



Agan said:


> Main page shows "In progress" . Inside shows stage 4.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## Agan

npraneethreddy said:


> Hello Agan,
> You should get the letter in a day or two. I got letter in a day after it changed to "In Progress"


Hi thanks. I will update once receive. Thanks


----------



## Sai2Aus

huzefa85 said:


> Ohh Congrats
> Do share your results ..


Thanks huzefa85. Sure will update.


----------



## Sai2Aus

Agan said:


> Main page shows "In progress" . Inside shows stage 4.
> 
> Thank you


Yes mine too is in stage 4. But we can expect the mail tomorrow or day after.


----------



## thearc

Agan said:


> Does in progress means stage 5?


In progress is also in Stage 4 and it means the assessor is working on your application. You result should be out in max. a week's time.


----------



## rAussie

huzefa85 said:


> Congrats rAussie
> Do you remember when you application moved to stage 4 ?


In about 3- 4 days.


----------



## SNCJ

Hi,

I have a query related to IELTS. 

My IELTS score is L:9 , R: 7, W:8, S:6.5 Overall: 7.5

As far as I understand a score of 7 is needed. So Do they consider Overall score or individual score? Do I have to appear for IELTS again?

Can somebody please help me?

TIA


----------



## kookoo

SNCJ said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a query related to IELTS.
> 
> My IELTS score is L:9 , R: 7, W:8, S:6.5 Overall: 7.5
> 
> As far as I understand a score of 7 is needed. So Do they consider Overall score or individual score? Do I have to appear for IELTS again?
> 
> Can somebody please help me?
> 
> TIA


If you're aiming for points, then you need to have a score of 7 for all bands.


----------



## karanauspr13

*Anyone applied ACS on Aug 2013 last week or later and received results?*

Anyone applied ACS on Aug 2013 last week or later and received results?

My application is currently with an Assesor.

This is what the response I have received from ACS.

As per the notice on the ACS website we are currently experiencing a high volume of applications which is causing a delay in the processing time. We are endeavouring to finalise applications as soon as possible however some applications may exceed 12 weeks. 

Please advice.:help:


----------



## huzefa85

karanauspr13 said:


> Anyone applied ACS on Aug 2013 last week or later and received results?
> 
> My application is currently with an Assesor.
> 
> This is what the response I have received from ACS.
> 
> As per the notice on the ACS website we are currently experiencing a high volume of applications which is causing a delay in the processing time. We are endeavouring to finalise applications as soon as possible however some applications may exceed 12 weeks.
> 
> Please advice.:help:


I submitted my application on 26th Aug. Application status still shows - 'With Assessor'
Expecting reply between 26th Nov - 10th Dec


----------



## karanauspr13

*Thanks Buddy!*



huzefa85 said:


> I submitted my application on 26th Aug. Application status still shows - 'With Assessor'
> Expecting reply between 26th Nov - 10th Dec


I think we are in similar situation. Keep me posted if there is any progress. Thanks


----------



## huzefa85

karanauspr13 said:


> I think we are in similar situation. Keep me posted if there is any progress. Thanks


Sure.
Which ANZSCO code have you applied for ?
Mine is 'Developer / programmer' - 261312


----------



## visitkangaroos

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Hello people I haven't been following this thread but it looks like I missed out loads. Congrats to all those who got to the next step.
> 
> I have a question and I know its not relevant to this forum but though Id ask anyway. I am trying to go for State sponsorship and I wanted to know the eligibility in one of the states namely Victoria says minimum work experience is 5 years. My question is this 5 years is my work total work experience or the experience that ACS assesed and calculated for me. My total experience is 8 years and a vs deducted 6 years(because they considered my degree ict minor instead of major. I am filing for re appeal). So can i apply for state sponsorship or not.
> Any thoughts.


What was your qualification for which they gave ICT minor?


----------



## Hamendaly

huzefa85 said:


> Sure.
> Which ANZSCO code have you applied for ?
> Mine is 'Developer / programmer' - 261312


Dear Guys, 

I applied on 02/08/13 as Sys Admin and till now the status of my application reads "With Assessor". I sent two emails in the last two days but didn't receive any response. 

Regards


----------



## bdtomas

Hamendaly said:


> Dear Guys,
> 
> I applied on 02/08/13 as Sys Admin and till now the status of my application reads "With Assessor". I sent two emails in the last two days but didn't receive any response.
> 
> Regards


you better make a call to ACS


----------



## Hamendaly

Yea bdtomas, this is what I am really thinking to do. 

My application with the immigration office of NSW and I sent them my previous assessment which is older than 2013 and they requested me to renew it. They've emailed me twice to check for any update but I just reply them with "I am still waiting".


----------



## ashish1137

*ACS Result received today*

Hi Friends,

My thanks to this forum, its threads, thread's posts and all members who in one form or other helped me with the ACS process. i have received my result today - exactly after 3 months and it is positive.

Please find below the concise from the letter:

*Dear Mr Malhotra,

Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 12
August 2013.

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261312 (Developer Programmer) of
the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:

Your Bachelor of Technology in Electronics and Communication from Punjab Technical University completed May 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing

The following employment after September 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 09/06 - 07/13 (6yrs 10mths)
Position: Technology Lead
Employer: ABC
Country: INDIA

The following employment has been assessed as not suitable. 
Dates: 07/05 - 08/06 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Trainee Engineer - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
Employer: XYZ
Country: INDIA

Please note that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship reserves the right to undertake further investigation regarding your skilled employment experience. *

Now I have few queries or need confirmations from senior or experienced folks. 

1. I understand that starting september 2010 my experience is counted, so till today my experience stands more than 3 years (3.1 to be exact ). Hence I can go ahead and claim my 5 points for that in EOI.

Further steps:

1. my wife's ACS is awaited on 19th Nov. :fingerscrossed:
2. My IELTS on 22nd Aug. :fingerscrossed:

Will let the group know further progress and actions. Till then all the best to all of you.

P.S. - Posting in this thread to target wider audience


----------



## rajfirst

Congratulations! 



ashish1137 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> My thanks to this forum, its threads, thread's posts and all members who in one form or other helped me with the ACS process. i have received my result today - exactly after 3 months and it is positive.
> 
> Please find below the concise from the letter:
> 
> *Dear Mr Malhotra,
> 
> Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 12
> August 2013.
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261312 (Developer Programmer) of
> the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Bachelor of Technology in Electronics and Communication from Punjab Technical University completed May 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> 
> The following employment after September 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 09/06 - 07/13 (6yrs 10mths)
> Position: Technology Lead
> Employer: ABC
> Country: INDIA
> 
> The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.
> Dates: 07/05 - 08/06 (0yrs 0mths)
> Position: Trainee Engineer - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
> Employer: XYZ
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Please note that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship reserves the right to undertake further investigation regarding your skilled employment experience. *
> 
> Now I have few queries or need confirmations from senior or experienced folks.
> 
> 1. I understand that starting september 2010 my experience is counted, so till today my experience stands more than 3 years (3.1 to be exact ). Hence I can go ahead and claim my 5 points for that in EOI.
> 
> Further steps:
> 
> 1. my wife's ACS is awaited on 19th Nov. :fingerscrossed:
> 2. My IELTS on 22nd Aug. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Will let the group know further progress and actions. Till then all the best to all of you.
> 
> P.S. - Posting in this thread to target wider audience


----------



## karanauspr13

*My code is 261311*



huzefa85 said:


> Sure.
> Which ANZSCO code have you applied for ?
> Mine is 'Developer / programmer' - 261312


My code is 261311. How abt the opportunities for this code in Australia?


----------



## SunFlower48

*Assess Time Estimation*



bumba said:


> I got my ACS result letter today. Positive assessment under asco coode 2371-79 (C#) with MODL specification.
> 
> Now planning for state nomination, then apply for DIAC.



How long did it take for u to be assessed? When did u apply?


----------



## rajfirst

karanauspr13 said:


> My code is 261311. How abt the opportunities for this code in Australia?


Check it in Seek.com.au


----------



## karanauspr13

*assessment not yet complete*



SunFlower48 said:


> How long did it take for u to be assessed? When did u apply?


Hi SunFlower48, assessment not yet complete. I am still waiting for the results.


----------



## NxtDesAus

karanauspr13 said:


> Hi SunFlower48, assessment not yet complete. I am still waiting for the results.


Hi All,

Is any expat out here whose profile belongs to Data warehousing and has been assessed through ACS? Please let me now, i am having few queries related to it.


----------



## NxtDesAus

Hi All,

Is any expat out here whose profile belongs to Data warehousing and has been assessed through ACS? Please let me now, i am having few queries related to it.


----------



## ayesha.aykhan

I did on 12th August. No reply yet 


Sai2Aus said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Anyone who applied in Aug got your result?i have applied on Aug 12th.


----------



## Hamendaly

*ACS Assessment*

Hi Ayesha,

It's really confusing. I applied on 02/08/13 and also waiting for the outcome. Some people say that it takes 12 weeks from the date of changing the application status to "With assessor" and others say it's 3 months from the time of changing to "With assessor". it's not really clear :mad2:. 

My application status has changed to "With assessor" on 27/08/13. That means I may receive it next Monday if I follow the first opinion and 28/11/13 for the second one. However, it's a time issue :clock: and wish the best of luck for everyone. 

TC


----------



## ashish1137

ayesha.aykhan said:


> I did on 12th August. No reply yet


Hi Sai,

When did your application reach stage 2. Mine went in stage 2 the next day. I think your result might be out any time now. Keep watching yoour mails.


----------



## pappu123

Can any body advice whether Electrical Engineering will be considered as major in computing or minor. Please advice.


----------



## Sai2Aus

ashish1137 said:


> Hi Sai,
> 
> When did your application reach stage 2. Mine went in stage 2 the next day. I think your result might be out any time now. Keep watching yoour mails.


Mine too went to stage 2 the next day.. It says in progress. im checking my mails very often..Thanks Aashish.


----------



## jas.kaur

Hi Guys, can anyone please guide me: i have qualification of 3yrs MCA(Master of Computer Application), 2.5 yrs full time study and 6 months industrial training. So now while entering in ACS online skill assessment application: normal time is 3yrs or 2.5 yrs. as someone recommended me 2.5 yrs. 

many thanks


----------



## Sai2Aus

Agan said:


> Main page shows "In progress" . Inside shows stage 4.
> 
> Thank you


Agan,

Did you get your result? mine is still in progress.


----------



## Sai2Aus

jas.kaur said:


> Hi Guys, can anyone please guide me: i have qualification of 3yrs MCA(Master of Computer Application), 2.5 yrs full time study and 6 months industrial training. So now while entering in ACS online skill assessment application: normal time is 3yrs or 2.5 yrs. as someone recommended me 2.5 yrs.
> 
> many thanks


When did you take up your final semester exams? if its after training then it should be 3years.


----------



## i-am-george

Hello,

My assessment processed on Sep 28 and it is still at stage 4 from Oct 2; awaiting result :fingerscrossed: . 

261212 | Web Developer

Thanks,
George


----------



## Agan

Sai2Aus said:


> Agan,
> 
> Did you get your result? mine is still in progress.


Hi 

I got my result. But it was not I expected. I applied for Project Manager (ICT). They deducted 4 years of my experience. 

---
Your master degree with NTU has been assessed as comparable to an AQF master degree with computing

Your bachelor degree with Barathidasan University has been assessed as comparable to an AQF bachelor degree with computing

The following employment after aug 2012 is considered as equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 135112. 

Date 08/08-12/12 (4 years 4 months)
Date 12/12 -07/13 (7 months)

I am planning to appeal .... 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Sai2Aus

Agan said:


> Hi
> 
> I got my result. But it was not I expected. I applied for Project Manager (ICT). They deducted 4 years of my experience.
> 
> ---
> Your master degree with NTU has been assessed as comparable to an AQF master degree with computing
> 
> Your bachelor degree with Barathidasan University has been assessed as comparable to an AQF bachelor degree with computing
> 
> The following employment after aug 2012 is considered as equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 135112.
> 
> Date 08/08-12/12 (4 years 4 months)
> Date 12/12 -07/13 (7 months)
> 
> I am planning to appeal ....
> 
> Any suggestions?


What was your qualification?


----------



## Agan

Sai2Aus said:


> What was your qualification?


What do you mean by qualification?

I am a project manager since I start my career


----------



## Sai2Aus

Agan said:


> What do you mean by qualification?
> 
> I am a project manager since I start my career


Your degree?


----------



## Agan

Bachelor of engineering in computer science and engineering
Master of engineering in communication engineering


----------



## Sai2Aus

Agan said:


> Bachelor of engineering in computer science and engineering
> Master of engineering in communication engineering


They should have deducted 2 years only. You can write to them.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Just checked the status and it is moved to "In Progress". I applied on 7 aug and it moved to stage 4 on 19 aug. hoping to get a +ve result :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Agan

Sai2Aus said:


> They should have deducted 2 years only. You can write to them.


I am thinking of that too. Do you know of any one whose result change after appeal? 

Thanks


----------



## Agan

Based on my post, experience after aug 2012 is only relevant. Is my understanding correct?


----------



## Sai2Aus

Agan said:


> Based on my post, experience after aug 2012 is only relevant. Is my understanding correct?


Yes your right. Im not aware of appeal result. Post your queries. Sure seniors will help you.


----------



## Sai2Aus

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Just checked the status and it is moved to "In Progress". I applied on 7 aug and it moved to stage 4 on 19 aug. hoping to get a +ve result :fingerscrossed:


You can expect your results in a day or 2.. All the best..


----------



## Agan

Sai2Aus said:


> Yes your right. Im not aware of appeal result. Post your queries. Sure seniors will help you.


Thank you I will keep you updated


----------



## rubonno1

Hi Guys,

ACS Applied on : 8th Aug
Move to Stage 4 ( With Assesor) : 10 Aug
Move to Stage 4 ( In Progress) : 11 Nov

Its been more than 3 days at In progress stage.
Is it normal, As i have gone through the forum usually everybody got it in a day or two.

Please suggest.


----------



## Sai2Aus

rubonno1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> ACS Applied on : 8th Aug
> Move to Stage 4 ( With Assesor) : 10 Aug
> Move to Stage 4 ( In Progress) : 11 Nov
> 
> Its been more than 3 days at In progress stage.
> Is it normal, As i have gone through the forum usually everybody got it in a day or two.
> 
> Please suggest.


Mine is in progress stage for the second day. its quite common.


----------



## SunFlower48

*How long?*



bc_ashu said:


> After a long wait..I have received my ACS results...
> I am slightly confused on why they have deducted 4 years of experience?
> I am pasting the result below for the reference. Please guide.
> 
> _________________________
> 
> Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 3
> June 2013.
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 135112 (ICT Project Manager) of the
> ANZSCO Code.
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Engineering from XXX University completed
> December 1999 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in
> computing
> 
> The following employment after April 2005 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
> 
> level and relevant to 135112 (ICT Project Manager) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 04/01 - 10/08 (7yrs 6mths)
> Position: Tech Lead
> Employer: XXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 10/08 - 03/11 (2yrs 5mths)
> Position: Project Manager
> Employer: XXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 03/11 - 08/11 (0yrs 5mths)
> Position: Project Manager
> Employer: XXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 12/11 - 04/13 (1yrs 4mths)
> Position: Project Manager
> Employer: XXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> ___________________________________________


How long did it take u to receive the answer?


----------



## SunFlower48

Would u pls let me know HOW LONG it took u?


----------



## power988

Folks, please advise. Say you have 10 years of working experience, and ACS deducted 4 yrs. But when you log EOI, it is asking you to provide your past 10 years of working experience. So since instead of claiming 6 years, you are claiming 10 years of working experience which meant you got 15 points???


----------



## kpatel

rubonno1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> ACS Applied on : 8th Aug
> Move to Stage 4 ( With Assesor) : 10 Aug
> Move to Stage 4 ( In Progress) : 11 Nov
> 
> Its been more than 3 days at In progress stage.
> Is it normal, As i have gone through the forum usually everybody got it in a day or two.
> 
> Please suggest.


Hi
ACS Applied on : 14th Oct ( RPL )
Move to Stage 2 : 15 Oct 
Move to Stage 3: 15 Oct
Move to Stage 4 ( With Assesor) : 21 Oct

I am on Stage 4 but with Assesor still, does it suppose to be In Process?


----------



## chennaiguy

kpatel said:


> Hi ACS Applied on : 14th Oct ( RPL ) Move to Stage 2 : 15 Oct Move to Stage 3: 15 Oct Move to Stage 4 ( With Assesor) : 21 Oct I am on Stage 4 but with Assesor still, does it suppose to be In Process?


It will move to in process stage only when ur case is attended by the assessor which normally takes 12 weeks from stage 4 date.


----------



## jas.kaur

Hello, i have graduation degree not linked to IT. SHould i also include this with ACS assessment or just IT degree's and Transcripts only.
thanks


----------



## jas.kaur

Hi Guys, can anyone please guide me: i have qualification of 3yrs MCA(Master of Computer Application), 2.5 yrs full time study and 6 months industrial training. So now while entering in ACS online skill assessment application: normal time is 3yrs or 2.5 yrs. as someone recommended me 2.5 yrs. 

many thanks


----------



## huzefa85

karanauspr13 said:


> My code is 261311. How abt the opportunities for this code in Australia?


I have friends in Sydney & Melbourne. They say the opportunities are good in those two cities.


----------



## Sai2Aus

power988 said:


> Folks, please advise. Say you have 10 years of working experience, and ACS deducted 4 yrs. But when you log EOI, it is asking you to provide your past 10 years of working experience. So since instead of claiming 6 years, you are claiming 10 years of working experience which meant you got 15 points???


You have to include all years in EOI. But mark the 4yrs deducted by ACS as irrelevant and the rest as relevant. So you will be given points for the relevant experiences which is 10.


----------



## Kavya9

Hi Friends,

My application moved to "In Progress" today. I am expecting 2 years deduction out of 10years. Next step is to apply for EOI. I need small clarification. How many years of experience do I have to enter while filling EOI? Should it be 8years or 10years. Please let me know.

Thanks & regards,
Kavya


----------



## gvmichel

Kavya9,

Please see posts above. There are two answers on this page that will help you

Regards,


----------



## it_engg

Kavya9 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> My application moved to "In Progress" today. I am expecting 2 years deduction out of 10years. Next step is to apply for EOI. I need small clarification. How many years of experience do I have to enter while filling EOI? Should it be 8years or 10years. Please let me know.
> 
> Thanks & regards,
> Kavya


when did you apply for acs?
Also could you let me know what documents re need o be collected after acs.
I have also applied for acs and want to collect documents for next step?
please share the next steps and document list required in those?


----------



## huzefa85

Kavya9 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> My application moved to "In Progress" today. I am expecting 2 years deduction out of 10years. Next step is to apply for EOI. I need small clarification. How many years of experience do I have to enter while filling EOI? Should it be 8years or 10years. Please let me know.
> 
> Thanks & regards,
> Kavya


Number of years from the year mentioned in ACS letter.
ACS will mention that your experience is considered skilled after a particular year.


----------



## rajfirst

huzefa85 said:


> Number of years from the year mentioned in ACS letter.
> ACS will mention that your experience is considered skilled after a particular year.


Is it same for State Nomination Experience?

or there we can include all our paid post qualification experience?

Please clarify.


----------



## Agan

SunFlower48 said:


> How long did it take u to receive the answer?


We are in the same boat. They deducted 4 years also. Did you appeal? What is the outcome of appeal?


----------



## huzefa85

rajfirst said:


> Is it same for State Nomination Experience?
> 
> or there we can include all our paid post qualification experience?
> 
> Please clarify.


I think it's the same for all.
Maybe the seniors in this forum can clarify ..


----------



## rajfirst

rajfirst said:


> Is it same for State Nomination Experience?
> 
> or there we can include all our paid post qualification experience?
> 
> Please clarify.


Can anyone please confirm this?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Hi Guys

I have one doubt. I have applied for ACS assessment for job code 261314. I have my BE in Computer Science. Below are my job experiences :

Company 1 - Nov 2008 to Feb 2010 (Infrastructure Engineer)
Company 2 - Feb 2010 to present. (Software Tester)

What should I expect result from ACS review ? Will I be able to claim points based on experience ?


----------



## Sai2Aus

rajfirst said:


> Can anyone please confirm this?


You can post in the threads dedicated to SS. Each state has their own criteria. So choose the state which has your code listed and in that thread post your query.you might get clear answers.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Sai2Aus

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have one doubt. I have applied for ACS assessment for job code 261314. I have my BE in Computer Science. Below are my job experiences :
> 
> Company 1 - Nov 2008 to Feb 2010 (Infrastructure Engineer)
> Company 2 - Feb 2010 to present. (Software Tester)
> 
> What should I expect result from ACS review ? Will I be able to claim points based on experience ?


I too have a similar case. Mine is initial experience as system admin. Rest as tester. Dont know how ACS would evaluate this. Should wait and see ..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## vishwaq3

*My assessment*

Hi Guys,

Finally I got the good news. I applied on AUg 7 and got my assessment today.

It is positive and they have mentioned that my experience from November 2005 can be considered.

If I start my EOI will I be awarded points for 8+ years of experience. It is just co-incidence that it happened to be November.

Shud I wait till Dec 1 to get the maximum points?

Thanks
Vishwa


----------



## rubonno1

Hi Guys,

Got an email from ACS asking for additional documents ;-

Please upload the following documents:

Please provide a Certified copy of the complete academic transcript for your Bachelor degree.

Which i have already uploaded at the time of submission.

I have few queries :-

1) Transcript means your subject details . Correct?

2) I have done it from IGNOU and its mentioned on the back of the marksheet or do i need some other document ?

3) Should i call them or email them to clarify or resubmit the marksheet and transcript ?

4) will it further delay my ACS outcome. If yes, How long it will take.


----------



## Sai2Aus

rubonno1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got an email from ACS asking for additional documents ;-
> 
> Please upload the following documents:
> 
> Please provide a Certified copy of the complete academic transcript for your Bachelor degree.
> 
> Which i have already uploaded at the time of submission.
> 
> I have few queries :-
> 
> 1) Transcript means your subject details . Correct?
> 
> 2) I have done it from IGNOU and its mentioned on the back of the marksheet or do i need some other document ?
> 
> 3) Should i call them or email them to clarify or resubmit the marksheet and transcript ?
> 
> 4) will it further delay my ACS outcome. If yes, How long it will take.


Transcript means all subjects and their marks. Did you get it notarized and then upload?

When did you apply for ACS? 

You can call them and speak to your case officer.after that do as they tell you.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Sai2Aus

vishwaq3 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally I got the good news. I applied on AUg 7 and got my assessment today.
> 
> It is positive and they have mentioned that my experience from November 2005 can be considered.
> 
> If I start my EOI will I be awarded points for 8+ years of experience. It is just co-incidence that it happened to be November.
> 
> Shud I wait till Dec 1 to get the maximum points?
> 
> Thanks
> Vishwa


Congrats Vishwa.

You can apply for EOI. When December starts automatically your points will change. 

To get invited soon may be you can wait till you get more points.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## ashish1137

pappu123 said:


> Can any body advice whether Electrical Engineering will be considered as major in computing or minor. Please advice.


I think none....


----------



## ashish1137

vishwaq3 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally I got the good news. I applied on AUg 7 and got my assessment today.
> 
> It is positive and they have mentioned that my experience from November 2005 can be considered.
> 
> If I start my EOI will I be awarded points for 8+ years of experience. It is just co-incidence that it happened to be November.
> 
> Shud I wait till Dec 1 to get the maximum points?
> 
> Thanks
> Vishwa


Congratulations and apply in december.


----------



## rubonno1

Hi Sai .. Thanks

I have called them and clarified the issue regarding the transcripts.

The status is changed to with Assesor now.

Few more queries, ;-)

1) Will they put me back in the queue and result will be delayed.
2) If a bachelor degree is accessed as ICT minor and done in 2001.
How they will deduct the number of years :-

a) From your total experience
b) or From last 10 years


----------



## Sai2Aus

rubonno1 said:


> Hi Sai .. Thanks
> 
> I have called them and clarified the issue regarding the transcripts.
> 
> The status is changed to with Assesor now.
> 
> Few more queries, ;-)
> 
> 1) Will they put me back in the queue and result will be delayed.
> 2) If a bachelor degree is accessed as ICT minor and done in 2001.
> How they will deduct the number of years :-
> 
> a) From your total experience
> b) or From last 10 years


No it wont be delayed... Dont worry. For ICT minor i think its 6yrs deduction.


----------



## Sai2Aus

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have one doubt. I have applied for ACS assessment for job code 261314. I have my BE in Computer Science. Below are my job experiences :
> 
> Company 1 - Nov 2008 to Feb 2010 (Infrastructure Engineer)
> Company 2 - Feb 2010 to present. (Software Tester)
> 
> What should I expect result from ACS review ? Will I be able to claim points based on experience ?


Di you get the mail? mine is still in Progress..


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Sai2Aus said:


> Di you get the mail? mine is still in Progress..


Still "In Progress". These 1-2 days are tougher than those 12 weeks


----------



## ykps

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Still "In Progress". These 1-2 days are tougher than those 12 weeks


Don't give any importance to the status of your application. In my case, the application was in progress but got the results email. Maybe the CO is on leave.


----------



## Sai2Aus

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Still "In Progress". These 1-2 days are tougher than those 12 weeks


Very true.. Mine is in progress for the 3rd day..



ykps said:


> Don't give any importance to the status of your application. In my case, the application was in progress but got the results email. Maybe the CO is on leave.


ykps,

Checking both mail and their website. No info till now.. As you say may be the CO is on leave


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Just received my ACS results. Its +ve but I need confirmation on years they counted :

Dear Mr Nagori, 

Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 7 
August 2013. 

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261314 (Software Tester) of the 
ANZSCO Code. 

Your qualification has been assessed as follows: 

Your Bachelor of Engineering in Computer Science & Engineering from Mohanlal Sukhadia 
University completed July 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree 
with a major in computing 

The following employment after November 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately 
skilled level and relevant to 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Dates: 11/08 - 02/10 (1yrs 3mths) 
Position: Trainee Infrastructure Engineer 
Employer: Mphasis 
Country: INDIA 

Dates: 02/10 - 08/13 (3yrs 6mths) 
Position: Engineer Software Engineering 
Employer: Cisco Systems(India) Private Limited 
Country: INDIA 

I guess i am not getting 3 years counted  .. please confirm


----------



## ykps

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Just received my ACS results. Its +ve but I need confirmation on years they counted :
> 
> Dear Mr Nagori,
> 
> Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 7
> August 2013.
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261314 (Software Tester) of the
> ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Bachelor of Engineering in Computer Science & Engineering from Mohanlal Sukhadia
> University completed July 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree
> with a major in computing
> 
> The following employment after November 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 11/08 - 02/10 (1yrs 3mths)
> Position: Trainee Infrastructure Engineer
> Employer: Mphasis
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 02/10 - 08/13 (3yrs 6mths)
> Position: Engineer Software Engineering
> Employer: Cisco Systems(India) Private Limited
> Country: INDIA
> 
> I guess i am not getting 3 years counted  .. please confirm



Congrats! Your experience from 1st Dec 2010 is counted. This means that you can apply EOI in Jan 2014 to get the 3 years counted.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

ykps said:


> Congrats! Your experience from 1st Dec 2010 is counted. This means that you can apply EOI in Jan 2014 to get the 3 years counted.


Thanks buddy. One doubt here, exp is counted from 1 Nov 2010 or 1 Dec 2010 ? Spoke with agent, he told me that exp from nov 2010 to nov 2013 will be counted and I can lodge EOI in first week of dec.


----------



## Sai2Aus

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Just received my ACS results. Its +ve but I need confirmation on years they counted :
> 
> Dear Mr Nagori,
> 
> Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 7
> August 2013.
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261314 (Software Tester) of the
> ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Bachelor of Engineering in Computer Science & Engineering from Mohanlal Sukhadia
> University completed July 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree
> with a major in computing
> 
> The following employment after November 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 11/08 - 02/10 (1yrs 3mths)
> Position: Trainee Infrastructure Engineer
> Employer: Mphasis
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 02/10 - 08/13 (3yrs 6mths)
> Position: Engineer Software Engineering
> Employer: Cisco Systems(India) Private Limited
> Country: INDIA
> 
> I guess i am not getting 3 years counted  .. please confirm


You can get 3 years experience as you can prove the experience from Aug 13 to Nov 13 with pay slips,. In EOI it automatically calculates till date.


----------



## Sai2Aus

Hi all,

I have received my ACS result.. Its positive. 2yrs deducted from my experience as tester. 3yrs experience as Unix system Admin not considered as not closely related. 

So totally 5yrs deducted. I cannot claim 15points for my work experience


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have received my ACS result.. Its positive. 2yrs deducted from my experience as tester. 3yrs experience as Unix system Admin not considered as not closely related.
> 
> So totally 5yrs deducted. I cannot claim 15points for my work experience


Extremely sorry man  ... can you please paste the text ?


----------



## karanauspr13

*You have 3 Years!*



ratnesh.nagori said:


> Just received my ACS results. Its +ve but I need confirmation on years they counted :
> 
> Dear Mr Nagori,
> 
> Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 7
> August 2013.
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261314 (Software Tester) of the
> ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Bachelor of Engineering in Computer Science & Engineering from Mohanlal Sukhadia
> University completed July 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree
> with a major in computing
> 
> The following employment after November 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 11/08 - 02/10 (1yrs 3mths)
> Position: Trainee Infrastructure Engineer
> Employer: Mphasis
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 02/10 - 08/13 (3yrs 6mths)
> Position: Engineer Software Engineering
> Employer: Cisco Systems(India) Private Limited
> Country: INDIA
> 
> I guess i am not getting 3 years counted  .. please confirm


Congrats! :cheer2:

I think you have 3 years work experience (Nov 2010 - Nov 2013) as per ACS. 
Apply EOI next month just to be on safe side. 

Any suggestion from Senior Expat?


----------



## Sai2Aus

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Extremely sorry man  ... can you please paste the text ?


Are you applying through agent?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Sai2Aus said:


> Are you applying through agent?


 Yeah.


----------



## NxtDesAus

Can anyone tell me what is an exact criteria for deduction of 2 years? I am having total 3.5 years of exp and i am looking of 5 points from ACS of 3 years. If my 2 years get deducted then i will not have 5 points of experience.


----------



## bdtomas

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have received my ACS result.. Its positive. 2yrs deducted from my experience as tester. 3yrs experience as Unix system Admin not considered as not closely related.
> 
> So totally 5yrs deducted. I cannot claim 15points for my work experience


Congrats man...plz share your result text with us


----------



## thearc

NxtDesAus said:


> Can anyone tell me what is an exact criteria for deduction of 2 years? I am having total 3.5 years of exp and i am looking of 5 points from ACS of 3 years. If my 2 years get deducted then i will not have 5 points of experience.


Minimum 2 years of experience is getting deducted irrespective of whether your job is closely related to your education or not. This is as per new ACS criteria wherein they are considering skilled experience after 2 years of job start (if your degree is ICT major and closely related to your occupation) and 4 years and more for ICT Minor etc.
Hence, i think you need to check out for other avenues for scoring for the lost points.


----------



## bdtomas

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Just received my ACS results. Its +ve but I need confirmation on years they counted :
> 
> Dear Mr Nagori,
> 
> Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 7
> August 2013.
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261314 (Software Tester) of the
> ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Bachelor of Engineering in Computer Science & Engineering from Mohanlal Sukhadia
> University completed July 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree
> with a major in computing
> 
> The following employment after November 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 11/08 - 02/10 (1yrs 3mths)
> Position: Trainee Infrastructure Engineer
> Employer: Mphasis
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 02/10 - 08/13 (3yrs 6mths)
> Position: Engineer Software Engineering
> Employer: Cisco Systems(India) Private Limited
> Country: INDIA
> 
> I guess i am not getting 3 years counted  .. please confirm


Congrats .....go for 3 years without any tens....


----------



## it_engg

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have received my ACS result.. Its positive. 2yrs deducted from my experience as tester. 3yrs experience as Unix system Admin not considered as not closely related.
> 
> So totally 5yrs deducted. I cannot claim 15points for my work experience



I believe your degree is closely related to your occupation.

if yes,you should file for a review and in reference letter you cann if you have done some kind of testing in unix admin job.

Also I believe you were asking if you can change ur code to software engg by adding your automation testing roles and responsibilities.That could be another route as well.

Good luck!!!


----------



## ashish1137

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Just received my ACS results. Its +ve but I need confirmation on years they counted :
> 
> Dear Mr Nagori,
> 
> Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 7
> August 2013.
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261314 (Software Tester) of the
> ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Bachelor of Engineering in Computer Science & Engineering from Mohanlal Sukhadia
> University completed July 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree
> with a major in computing
> 
> The following employment after November 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 11/08 - 02/10 (1yrs 3mths)
> Position: Trainee Infrastructure Engineer
> Employer: Mphasis
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 02/10 - 08/13 (3yrs 6mths)
> Position: Engineer Software Engineering
> Employer: Cisco Systems(India) Private Limited
> Country: INDIA
> 
> I guess i am not getting 3 years counted  .. please confirm


Heyyy. Congratulations. Your employment after november is counted. So it will be fruitful if you apply on or after 1st December 2013.  All the best for future processes.


----------



## longbacks

Hi guys,

Just want to ask you guys if I would consider doing an appeal with my results that I just received today.

I was assessed suitable for Software Engineer but was considered skilled after deducting 4 years due to my course Bachelor of Science in Electronics and Communications Engineering was comparable to an AQF Degree of ICT Major in Computing.

for this do I need the apply for appeal since I need the years to have additonal points?
Also, for the EOI if im already suitable for the occupation but it states to provide all the working experience? should I submit this or do I need to adjust the experience based on the ACS Assesment.

Please Advise. Thanks and Have a nice Day


----------



## longbacks

Hi guys,

Just want to ask you guys if I would consider doing an appeal with my results that I just received today.

I was assessed suitable for Software Engineer but was considered skilled after deducting 4 years due to my course Bachelor of Science in Electronics and Communications Engineering was comparable to an AQF Degree of ICT Major in Computing.

for this do I need the apply for appeal since I need the years to have additonal points?
Also, for the EOI if im already suitable for the occupation but it states to provide all the working experience? should I submit this or do I need to adjust the experience based on the ACS Assesment.

Please Advise. Thanks and Have a nice Day


----------



## sunnyboi

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have received my ACS result.. Its positive. 2yrs deducted from my experience as tester. 3yrs experience as Unix system Admin not considered as not closely related.
> 
> So totally 5yrs deducted. I cannot claim 15points for my work experience


Sorry to hear about your outcome  What code had you exactly applied for?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

ashish1137 said:


> Heyyy. Congratulations. Your employment after november is counted. So it will be fruitful if you apply on or after 1st December 2013.  All the best for future processes.


Thanks man.. will be lodging EOI in first week of dec.


----------



## longbacks

Hi guys,

Just want to ask you guys if I would consider doing an appeal with my results that I just received today.

I was assessed suitable for Software Engineer but was considered skilled after deducting 4 years due to my course Bachelor of Science in Electronics and Communications Engineering was comparable to an AQF Degree of ICT Major in Computing.

for this do I need the apply for appeal since I need the years to have additonal points?
Also, for the EOI if im already suitable for the occupation but it states to provide all the working experience? should I submit this or do I need to adjust the experience based on the ACS Assesment.

Please Advise. Thanks and Have a nice Day


----------



## bdtomas

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Thanks man.. will be lodging EOI in first week of dec.


it would be a wise decision


----------



## ashish1137

longbacks said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just want to ask you guys if I would consider doing an appeal with my results that I just received today.
> 
> I was assessed suitable for Software Engineer but was considered skilled after deducting 4 years due to my course Bachelor of Science in Electronics and Communications Engineering was comparable to an AQF Degree of ICT Major in Computing.
> 
> for this do I need the apply for appeal since I need the years to have additonal points?
> Also, for the EOI if im already suitable for the occupation but it states to provide all the working experience? should I submit this or do I need to adjust the experience based on the ACS Assesment.
> 
> Please Advise. Thanks and Have a nice Day


Hi Longbacks,

Sorry to hear that result is not as per your expectations but Appealing here would not be of any use. As the reult is as exxpected based on new policies adapted by ACS. Since your qualification and occupation do not sync, hence 4 years deduction is justified and appealing might result in same outcome.

regaarding your 2nd issue, seniors may pitch in and help as even I am unsure of this.

Regards


----------



## polashbu

longbacks said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just want to ask you guys if I would consider doing an appeal with my results that I just received today.
> 
> I was assessed suitable for Software Engineer but was considered skilled after deducting 4 years due to my course Bachelor of Science in Electronics and Communications Engineering was comparable to an AQF Degree of ICT Major in Computing.
> 
> for this do I need the apply for appeal since I need the years to have additonal points?
> Also, for the EOI if im already suitable for the occupation but it states to provide all the working experience? should I submit this or do I need to adjust the experience based on the ACS Assesment.
> 
> Please Advise. Thanks and Have a nice Day


they deduct your experience because of the new stupid rules

http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria-Oct-2013.pdf


----------



## longbacks

Thanks for the response Ashish,

My experience is 7+ years but 1 year is not related so they considered 6 years. But due to the bachelors degree ( Electronics And Communications Engineering) , I was declared Skilled after 4 years by the ACS. Im not sure if this is correct as Im seeing some people here with the same degree but was only deducted 2 years. so Im considering to appeal, not sure if this is a good idea as it will take again longer time and money.

On the other point, I already filled up my EOI with all the details. should I just put the experience after the date that ACS mentioned or all the related experiences as it was indicated there that I should put all the experience for the last 10 years. Can you guys shed light on this?

Thanks again in advance


----------



## ashish1137

*Spuse assessment result recceived as well*

Guys,

Unexpectedly, i received my spouse assessment as well today morning.

261312, applied on 19th Aug, B.tech E.C.E with 7+ years of experience. As expected 4 years were deducted.

next is my IELTS result on 22nd Nov. lets hope for the best.  :fingerscrossed:

BTW, can anyone guide me to any thread which details EOI procedure.

Regards


----------



## huzefa85

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Just received my ACS results. Its +ve but I need confirmation on years they counted :
> 
> Dear Mr Nagori,
> 
> Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 7
> August 2013.
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261314 (Software Tester) of the
> ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Bachelor of Engineering in Computer Science & Engineering from Mohanlal Sukhadia
> University completed July 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree
> with a major in computing
> 
> The following employment after November 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 11/08 - 02/10 (1yrs 3mths)
> Position: Trainee Infrastructure Engineer
> Employer: Mphasis
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 02/10 - 08/13 (3yrs 6mths)
> Position: Engineer Software Engineering
> Employer: Cisco Systems(India) Private Limited
> Country: INDIA
> 
> I guess i am not getting 3 years counted  .. please confirm



Congratulations :thumb:


----------



## longbacks

thanks polashbu for the info. So I guess I might need to go a different path. So appeal is not really going to be helpful. Any suggestion guys on what ways should I handle this.

thanks again in advance


----------



## rajfirst

I had applied it on 13th Aug and it is still in With Assessor stage.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

ashish1137 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Unexpectedly, i received my spouse assessment as well today morning.
> 
> 261312, applied on 19th Aug, B.tech E.C.E with 7+ years of experience. As expected 4 years were deducted.
> 
> next is my IELTS result on 22nd Nov. lets hope for the best.  :fingerscrossed:
> 
> BTW, can anyone guide me to any thread which details EOI procedure.
> 
> Regards


Congs on +ve assessment for your wife. Here is the link for EOI submitted club - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/117201-eoi-submitted-club.html

See you there soon


----------



## bdtomas

ashish1137 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Unexpectedly, i received my spouse assessment as well today morning.
> 
> 261312, applied on 19th Aug, B.tech E.C.E with 7+ years of experience. As expected 4 years were deducted.
> 
> next is my IELTS result on 22nd Nov. lets hope for the best.  :fingerscrossed:
> 
> BTW, can anyone guide me to any thread which details EOI procedure.
> 
> Regards


Best of luck for your IELTS... you can go to the thread "EOI Submission club"...


----------



## Kavya9

Hi Friends,

Today I got my ACS result. Its as below.

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Technology from XXX University completed April 2003 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
The following employment after August 2005 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 05/03 - 05/05 (2yrs 0mths)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: XXX
Country: INDIA
Dates: 05/05 - 06/07 (2yrs 1mths)
Position: Systems Analyst
Employer: XXX
Country: INDIA
Dates: 06/07 - 04/10 (2yrs 10mths)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: XXX
Country: INDIA
Dates: 05/10 - 11/12 (2yrs 6mths)
Position: Technical Consultant
Employer: XXX
Country: INDIA
Dates:11/12 - 08/13 (0yrs 9mths)
Position:Consultant
Employer:XXX
Country:INDIA


As per the above, I understand that they have deducted 2 years 2months from my total exp. Can you please confirm if my understanding is correct?

Thanks & regards,
Kavya


----------



## Sai2Aus

it_engg said:


> I believe your degree is closely related to your occupation.
> 
> if yes,you should file for a review and in reference letter you cann if you have done some kind of testing in unix admin job.
> 
> Also I believe you were asking if you can change ur code to software engg by adding your automation testing roles and responsibilities.That could be another route as well.
> 
> Good luck!!!


Thanks bdtomas and it_engg..

My degree is related to my work. But the code i nominated 261314(tester) is not related to System admin so its not counted. Even if i appeal there wont be any change. 

Yes will have to look out for changing the code if this did not help me.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Kavya9 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Today I got my ACS result. Its as below.
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Technology from XXX University completed April 2003 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> The following employment after August 2005 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 05/03 - 05/05 (2yrs 0mths)
> Position: Software Engineer
> Employer: XXX
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 05/05 - 06/07 (2yrs 1mths)
> Position: Systems Analyst
> Employer: XXX
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 06/07 - 04/10 (2yrs 10mths)
> Position: Software Engineer
> Employer: XXX
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 05/10 - 11/12 (2yrs 6mths)
> Position: Technical Consultant
> Employer: XXX
> Country: INDIA
> Dates:11/12 - 08/13 (0yrs 9mths)
> Position:Consultant
> Employer:XXX
> Country:INDIA
> 
> 
> As per the above, I understand that they have deducted 2 years 2months from my total exp. Can you please confirm if my understanding is correct?
> 
> Thanks & regards,
> Kavya


Congratulations for +ve assessment. Yes, 2 years deduction is standard with new ACS rules.


----------



## Sai2Aus

longbacks said:


> Thanks for the response Ashish,
> 
> My experience is 7+ years but 1 year is not related so they considered 6 years. But due to the bachelors degree ( Electronics And Communications Engineering) , I was declared Skilled after 4 years by the ACS. Im not sure if this is correct as Im seeing some people here with the same degree but was only deducted 2 years. so Im considering to appeal, not sure if this is a good idea as it will take again longer time and money.
> 
> On the other point, I already filled up my EOI with all the details. should I just put the experience after the date that ACS mentioned or all the related experiences as it was indicated there that I should put all the experience for the last 10 years. Can you guys shed light on this?
> 
> Thanks again in advance


Even if you appeal its of no use. People who have computer science as major degree will have 2yrs deducted and others 4 or 6. 

in EOI you will have to mention the date given in ACS result for claiming points. If you claim for all your experiences there is a chance of Visa getting rejected. If you need more points you have to write IELTS and score 7 in all to get 10 points, or 8 in bands to get 20points.


----------



## Sai2Aus

ashish1137 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Unexpectedly, i received my spouse assessment as well today morning.
> 
> 261312, applied on 19th Aug, B.tech E.C.E with 7+ years of experience. As expected 4 years were deducted.
> 
> next is my IELTS result on 22nd Nov. lets hope for the best.  :fingerscrossed:
> 
> BTW, can anyone guide me to any thread which details EOI procedure.
> 
> Regards





Kavya9 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Today I got my ACS result. Its as below.
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Technology from XXX University completed April 2003 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> The following employment after August 2005 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 05/03 - 05/05 (2yrs 0mths)
> Position: Software Engineer
> Employer: XXX
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 05/05 - 06/07 (2yrs 1mths)
> Position: Systems Analyst
> Employer: XXX
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 06/07 - 04/10 (2yrs 10mths)
> Position: Software Engineer
> Employer: XXX
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 05/10 - 11/12 (2yrs 6mths)
> Position: Technical Consultant
> Employer: XXX
> Country: INDIA
> Dates:11/12 - 08/13 (0yrs 9mths)
> Position:Consultant
> Employer:XXX
> Country:INDIA
> 
> 
> As per the above, I understand that they have deducted 2 years 2months from my total exp. Can you please confirm if my understanding is correct?
> 
> Thanks & regards,
> Kavya


Congrats to both of u..

Kavya 2yrs have been deducted.. Still you can claim 15points for 8yrs experience.


----------



## Sai2Aus

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Congratulations for +ve assessment. Yes, 2 years deduction is standard with new ACS rules.


Ratnesh,

Your next step should be state sponsorship right?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Sai2Aus said:


> Ratnesh,
> 
> Your next step should be state sponsorship right?


Yes. Going with SS for Victoria.


----------



## Sai2Aus

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Yes. Going with SS for Victoria.


Please share your updates in the particular thread..


----------



## bdtomas

Kavya9 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Today I got my ACS result. Its as below.
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Technology from XXX University completed April 2003 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> The following employment after August 2005 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 05/03 - 05/05 (2yrs 0mths)
> Position: Software Engineer
> Employer: XXX
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 05/05 - 06/07 (2yrs 1mths)
> Position: Systems Analyst
> Employer: XXX
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 06/07 - 04/10 (2yrs 10mths)
> Position: Software Engineer
> Employer: XXX
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 05/10 - 11/12 (2yrs 6mths)
> Position: Technical Consultant
> Employer: XXX
> Country: INDIA
> Dates:11/12 - 08/13 (0yrs 9mths)
> Position:Consultant
> Employer:XXX
> Country:INDIA
> 
> 
> As per the above, I understand that they have deducted 2 years 2months from my total exp. Can you please confirm if my understanding is correct?
> 
> Thanks & regards,
> Kavya


I think they deduct 2 years and 3 months...any way congrats on your positive result....


----------



## ashish1137

Kavya9 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Today I got my ACS result. Its as below.
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Technology from XXX University completed April 2003 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> The following employment after August 2005 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 05/03 - 05/05 (2yrs 0mths)
> Position: Software Engineer
> Employer: XXX
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 05/05 - 06/07 (2yrs 1mths)
> Position: Systems Analyst
> Employer: XXX
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 06/07 - 04/10 (2yrs 10mths)
> Position: Software Engineer
> Employer: XXX
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 05/10 - 11/12 (2yrs 6mths)
> Position: Technical Consultant
> Employer: XXX
> Country: INDIA
> Dates:11/12 - 08/13 (0yrs 9mths)
> Position:Consultant
> Employer:XXX
> Country:INDIA
> 
> As per the above, I understand that they have deducted 2 years 2months from my total exp. Can you please confirm if my understanding is correct?
> 
> Thanks & regards,
> Kavya


Correct


----------



## Agan

*ICT Project Manager*

Hi All 

I have some queries regarding the ACS assessment. 

I applied for ACS IT Project Manager assessment on 1st Aug and go the result couple of days back. 

I have bachelor and master degree in computer engineering which were assessed as comparable to the AQF qualification. 

I have 5 years of experience (from aug 2008 to till date) when i submit my application for ICT Project Manager. 

However, the letter says only experience after aug 2012 is considered for ICT Project Manager. That means they deducted 4 years in my experience. 

Is it normal? Any project managers share the same experience as mine?


----------



## it_engg

Agan said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have some queries regarding the ACS assessment.
> 
> I applied for ACS IT Project Manager assessment on 1st Aug and go the result couple of days back.
> 
> I have bachelor and master degree in computer engineering which were assessed as comparable to the AQF qualification.
> 
> I have 5 years of experience (from aug 2008 to till date) when i submit my application for ICT Project Manager.
> 
> However, the letter says only experience after aug 2012 is considered for ICT Project Manager. That means they deducted 4 years in my experience.
> 
> Is it normal? Any project managers share the same experience as mine?


Post the content of acs letter .senior expats might help you on this !!


----------



## vishwaq3

Hello everyone,

I got my assessment done for ICT Business Analyst. I completed my IELTS as well and looks like I might be eligible for 70 points. The ceiling is very close to being met for the year and I am kind of anxious. I havent done my EOI yet because the assessment by ACS gave November 2005 and after as relevant experience. I am waiting for December 1 so that I can get 8+ years experience.

Is there a thread where I can track/know about the applicants/points under this category on who gets invited? Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Vishwa


----------



## ashish1137

vishwaq3 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I got my assessment done for ICT Business Analyst. I completed my IELTS as well and looks like I might be eligible for 70 points. The ceiling is very close to being met for the year and I am kind of anxious. I havent done my EOI yet because the assessment by ACS gave November 2005 and after as relevant experience. I am waiting for December 1 so that I can get 8+ years experience.
> 
> Is there a thread where I can track/know about the applicants/points under this category on who gets invited? Any help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> Vishwa


Hi Vishwa,

You might check the thread EOI submitted club and last 10 pages or so. There is a good discussion going on number of slots. Apart from that you might check the skill select website for their result on number of rounds and invites sent per round.

Regards


----------



## vishwaq3

ashish1137 said:


> Hi Vishwa,
> 
> You might check the thread EOI submitted club and last 10 pages or so. There is a good discussion going on number of slots. Apart from that you might check the skill select website for their result on number of rounds and invites sent per round.
> 
> Regards


Thanks Ashish. The problem with Skillselect is I could not find the numbers for a particular job code. I posted in the EOI submitted club as well.

Thanks again


----------



## karnavidyut

haisergeant said:


> I lodged on 17-September-2013.
> 
> Currently in stage 3.


Stage 3 would mean they are waiting for some information/document from your side? Has it progressed any further?


----------



## tyjupi

Cant find a thread for Nov so I post it here:

Submitted: 14 Nov
Currently in stage 3


----------



## tyjupi

I have just submitted my ACS assessment on 14 November. I am wondering how does ACS count the number of years of experience. I have some year working as IT Lecturer and also other years running my own software business (role: CEO, CTO). 

Do you think those year will be added toward my experience as software engineer (261313)?


----------



## tyjupi

Year 1 Founder IT company
Year 2 Software Engineer
Year 3-4 IT Lecturer
Year 5-6 Software Architect
Year 7-9 CEO, CTO of my own startup


----------



## karnavidyut

tyjupi said:


> Year 1 Founder IT company
> Year 2 Software Engineer
> Year 3-4 IT Lecturer
> Year 5-6 Software Architect
> Year 7-9 CEO, CTO of my own startup


It purely depends on what you have mentioned in job responsibilities..... whether they match with the anzsco code responsibilities? 
Have they asked for any further info/documents? Since you said it's in stage 3...
I submitted mine on 11/11 and it's still in stage 2....been in that state since 12/11


----------



## tyjupi

Oh yes, I did not have the true copy certified on my passport. Just uploaded. Waiting....


----------



## karnavidyut

tyjupi said:


> Oh yes, I did not have the true copy certified on my passport. Just uploaded. Waiting....


Yes it's a long long wait ....once it's in stage 4
Wish there was something like tatkal 
In your job responsibilities did you also mention work of software development? All the CEO responsibilities would help you get a job but not with ACS skills assessment.... they're looking for about 65% match with the description of software engineer as per the anzsco code.... I hope that's what you've submitted?


----------



## tyjupi

As the company is a startup so all of us are doing application development even our title can be CEO/CEO

Hope the read the description.


----------



## karnavidyut

tyjupi said:


> As the company is a startup so all of us are doing application development even our title can be CEO/CEO
> 
> Hope the read the description.


Oh yes they will read through the description very closely and compare with certain guidelines they would follow, so if your reference letter has more content about the development role rather than CEO responsibilities and business aspects that would go in your favour.....otherwise may be a bit tricky
If your reference letter lists say 20 responsibilities as part of your job, I would expect atleast 10-12 lines talking about software programming......If its any less than that then it would lead to further scrutiny into the application and will to some extent also depend on the interpretation of that individual assessor
From the FAQs and information from these forums, thats my interpretation of how they compare with the ANZSCO code ...
Any views on this senior members?


----------



## gchabs

Hi all,

Just want to how new ACS pts rules will impact on my assessment.

I have overall of 2 years 1 month experience as ICT Project Manager. 

I can only get 60 pts to apply for AnZSCO 135112 - ICT Project Manager to SA SS, if ACS assess my qualification as highly relevant with ICT Major(and since I have PRINCE 2 practitioners certificate and MSc in IT, I'm quite confident my degree will get assess at ICT major)

However South Australia has a requirement of having atleast one year of work experience to be eligible for State Sponsorship. So would that mean I need to have an overall of 3 years of work experience, where 2 years to show to ACS to get 15 pts for my degree and 1 year to show to South Australia for meeting it's one year requirement for State Sponsorship!?

Or South Australia can consider one year out of the same 2 years which I will show to ACS for fulfilling degree pts requirement!?

Please enlighten me...


----------



## karnavidyut

gchabs said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just want to how new ACS pts rules will impact on my assessment.
> 
> I have overall of 2 years 1 month experience as ICT Project Manager.
> 
> I can only get 60 pts to apply for AnZSCO 135112 - ICT Project Manager to SA SS, if ACS assess my qualification as highly relevant with ICT Major(and since I have PRINCE 2 practitioners certificate and MSc in IT, I'm quite confident my degree will get assess at ICT major)
> 
> However South Australia has a requirement of having atleast one year of work experience to be eligible for State Sponsorship. So would that mean I need to have an overall of 3 years of work experience, where 2 years to show to ACS to get 15 pts for my degree and 1 year to show to South Australia for meeting it's one year requirement for State Sponsorship!?
> 
> Or South Australia can consider one year out of the same 2 years which I will show to ACS for fulfilling degree pts requirement!?
> 
> Please enlighten me...


Yes my interpretation of the rules is same as yours .... you will need 3 years experience as Project manager


----------



## karnavidyut

Any ideas, how long is the application supposed to sit in stage 2? 
From the other posts on this forum i was under the impression the application very quickly goes upto stage 4 in the initial 7-10 days and then sits there for about 12 weeks before the result is sent....Is that the correct understanding?


----------



## tyjupi

Mine only in stage 2 for a day


----------



## tyjupi

As notice on AS website, they are going on a long holiday soon from 20 Dec. Do you think everything will get a long delay soon? Or will they clear the current batch faster?

Anyone can find the situation last year to share?


----------



## rajfirst

Got my ACS Results today.

Positive Assessment

*Dear Mr Rajendran,
Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 13
August 2013.
Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the
ANZSCO Code.
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Engineering from Anna University completed April 2008 has been assessed as
comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
The following employment after March 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 03/09 - 05/12 (3yrs 2mths)
Position: Senior Systems Engineer
Employer: XXXX
Country: INDIA
Dates: 05/12 - 08/13 (1yrs 3mths)
Position: Consultant
Employer: XXXX
Country: INDIA
*


----------



## bdtomas

rajfirst said:


> Got my ACS Results today.
> 
> Positive Assessment
> 
> *Dear Mr Rajendran,
> Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 13
> August 2013.
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the
> ANZSCO Code.
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Engineering from Anna University completed April 2008 has been assessed as
> comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> The following employment after March 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Dates: 03/09 - 05/12 (3yrs 2mths)
> Position: Senior Systems Engineer
> Employer: XXXX
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 05/12 - 08/13 (1yrs 3mths)
> Position: Consultant
> Employer: XXXX
> Country: INDIA
> *


Congrats....


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

rajfirst said:


> Got my ACS Results today.
> 
> Positive Assessment
> 
> *Dear Mr Rajendran,
> Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 13
> August 2013.
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the
> ANZSCO Code.
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Engineering from Anna University completed April 2008 has been assessed as
> comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> The following employment after March 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Dates: 03/09 - 05/12 (3yrs 2mths)
> Position: Senior Systems Engineer
> Employer: XXXX
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 05/12 - 08/13 (1yrs 3mths)
> Position: Consultant
> Employer: XXXX
> Country: INDIA
> *


Congrats on +ve assessment. Best of luck for IELTS and future process.


----------



## rajfirst

Thanks Guys!


----------



## King_of_the_ring

4 years deducted ?


----------



## karnavidyut

tyjupi said:


> As notice on AS website, they are going on a long holiday soon from 20 Dec. Do you think everything will get a long delay soon? Or will they clear the current batch faster?
> 
> Anyone can find the situation last year to share?


Unlike in Asian countries they take their holiday and festive time quite seriously so in my opinion everything will come to a halt for about 3 week and then will take a slow start in Jan.....so consider it may take upto 16 week instead


----------



## huzefa85

rajfirst said:


> Got my ACS Results today.
> 
> Positive Assessment
> 
> *Dear Mr Rajendran,
> Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 13
> August 2013.
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the
> ANZSCO Code.
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Engineering from Anna University completed April 2008 has been assessed as
> comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> The following employment after March 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Dates: 03/09 - 05/12 (3yrs 2mths)
> Position: Senior Systems Engineer
> Employer: XXXX
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 05/12 - 08/13 (1yrs 3mths)
> Position: Consultant
> Employer: XXXX
> Country: INDIA
> *


Congrats Raj 

I see that you have 4 years deducted. Can you tell me which stream your Engineering major was in ?


----------



## it_engg

huzefa85 said:


> Congrats Raj
> 
> I see that you have 4 years deducted. Can you tell me which stream your Engineering major was in ?


How did you deduce that? He completed his engineer in april 08 and acs has counted his experience from march 09.then how 4 years have been deducted?


----------



## bdtomas

it_engg said:


> How did you deduce that? He completed his engineer in april 08 and acs has counted his experience from march 09.then how 4 years have been deducted?


ACS Counted his exp after march 2013....


----------



## rajfirst

Mine is Electrical and Electronics Engineering.

Qualification is ICT Major in computing but not closely related to Nominated Occupation. That is why they deducted 4 years experience.


----------



## huzefa85

rajfirst said:


> Mine is Electrical and Electronics Engineering.
> 
> Qualification is ICT Major in computing but not closely related to Nominated Occupation. That is why they deducted 4 years experience.


Ohhh ok. Then 4 years deduction makes sense.
Congrats on the positive results raj 
And best of luck for your IELTS


----------



## rajfirst

huzefa85 said:


> Ohhh ok. Then 4 years deduction makes sense.
> Congrats on the positive results raj
> And best of luck for your IELTS


Thanks


----------



## askmohit

I have applied ACS on 16th Aug

Hi,

After waiting for nearly 12 weeks my application moved to "In progress". But then it later shifts to require more documents. I don't know how my reference letter got deleted from application. 

Now do I again need to wait for certain weeks :-( 

Senior Expats please help


----------



## rubonno1

Hi

I have been facing the same issue

Applied on : 8th August
With Assesor : till 11 Nov
In Progress : 11 - 14 Nov
Stage 3 ( More document needed) : 14 Nov

Called them and clarified the items request, Moved back to With Assessor : 14 Nov
Now its in with Assessor stage : 14 Nov

Not sure how much more time they take, I have resolved their query on same day.

They ask for additional documents and provide one month to furnish it.
then they might pickup my application after a month even though i have resolved their query in few hours after receiving email.

Worried about the holidays approaching.

Any suggestions ?


----------



## ashish1137

rajfirst said:


> Got my ACS Results today.
> 
> Positive Assessment
> 
> Dear Mr Rajendran,
> Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 13
> August 2013.
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the
> ANZSCO Code.
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Engineering from Anna University completed April 2008 has been assessed as
> comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> The following employment after March 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Dates: 03/09 - 05/12 (3yrs 2mths)
> Position: Senior Systems Engineer
> Employer: XXXX
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 05/12 - 08/13 (1yrs 3mths)
> Position: Consultant
> Employer: XXXX
> Country: INDIA


Congratulations Raj. So 15 pts for degree and I am hoping 30 for age. What are rargeting further. SS and IELTS 7 each.

Regards
Ashish


----------



## rajfirst

ashish1137 said:


> Congratulations Raj. So 15 pts for degree and I am hoping 30 for age. What are rargeting further. SS and IELTS 7 each.
> 
> Regards
> Ashish



IELTS - 7 or 8
SS or Partner Skills - 5


----------



## rubonno1

Hi

I have been facing an issue with aCS processing timeline Its been more than 100 days

Applied on : 8th August
With Assesor : till 11 Nov
In Progress : 11 - 14 Nov
Stage 3 ( More document needed) : 14 Nov

Called them and clarified the items request, Moved back to With Assessor : 14 Nov
Now its in with Assessor stage : 14 Nov

Not sure how much more time they take, I have resolved their query on same day.

They ask for additional documents and provide one month to furnish it.
then they might pickup my application after a month even though i have resolved their query in few hours after receiving email.

Worried about the holidays approaching.

Any suggestions ?


----------



## askmohit

I have also provided the documents in few hours. Not sure how much time they will be taking now.

At which number can I reach them?


----------



## huzefa85

rubonno1 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have been facing an issue with aCS processing timeline Its been more than 100 days
> 
> Applied on : 8th August
> With Assesor : till 11 Nov
> In Progress : 11 - 14 Nov
> Stage 3 ( More document needed) : 14 Nov
> 
> Called them and clarified the items request, Moved back to With Assessor : 14 Nov
> Now its in with Assessor stage : 14 Nov
> 
> Not sure how much more time they take, I have resolved their query on same day.
> 
> They ask for additional documents and provide one month to furnish it.
> then they might pickup my application after a month even though i have resolved their query in few hours after receiving email.
> 
> Worried about the holidays approaching.
> 
> Any suggestions ?


It is very strange, because generally if they need more documents your application would never reach stage 4. If it was with Assessor till 11 Nov and then they asked you for your documents, its a fault from their side.
As much as I know, after getting the documents (from stage 3 to stage 4) they take 12 weeks (ppl who have experienced this, plz clarify).

I would suggest that you mail / call ACS and check with them about when you should expect your results.


----------



## askmohit

I faced the same issue today. Don't know whats going to happen. Applied on 16 Aug and it moved to In Progress and then moved to Awaiting for documents. 

:-( Not sure how much more time its going to take now.


----------



## huzefa85

askmohit said:


> I faced the same issue today. Don't know whats going to happen. Applied on 16 Aug and it moved to In Progress and then moved to Awaiting for documents.
> 
> :-( Not sure how much more time its going to take now.


Call / Mail them immediately and clarify


----------



## thinkpanther

*ACS Processing Time beyond 12 weeks*

Dear All,

I applied for my ACS Skill Assessment on 16th August 2013 and its been more than 12 weeks now but still stuck on Stage 4. Could someone let me know by when could I expect my assessment to be complete by?

Are there others waiting for ACS assessment to be completed beyond 12 weeks?

Regards,
Anant


----------



## sairavi

Anant, have you written to them yet? i have seen members in this forum getting the results within 100-101 days range.


----------



## thinkpanther

sairavi said:


> Anant, have you written to them yet? i have seen members in this forum getting the results within 100-101 days range.


Hi Sairavi,

Thanks for your reply. Yes, I did write to them. However, the reply that I got is the following -

Dear Anant,



Thank you for your email.



We are currently experiencing a high volume of applications. This is causing a delay in processing time. 



We are endeavoring to finalize applications as soon as possible and some application may exceed 12 weeks. 



Please do not contact the ACS regarding a status update as this will delay your application further. 



The status of your application can be viewed via the following link - Application Status



Please let me know if you have any further questions.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

I believe this is their standard reply to such queries and hence wanted to check with the community.

regards,
Anant


----------



## rohit1_sharma

*ACS Assessment for 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer*

I am applying for Visa 189 sub class and have also submitted my ACS Assessment for the Role Code - 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer on 12-Nov-2013. My application status moved to Stage 4 on Day 1 itself. Looking at the ACS response that some of the people have received, I assume that it will take some time for my application.

I took the IELTS Test as well last month and have got 7+ in all 4 modules. Let's hope my ACS assessment comes out positive and relevant to fetch me enough points for my application.


----------



## 2raghu

I got my results today. I had applied on aug-7th (261312:developer Programmer ) .. almost 14weeks


----------



## karanauspr13

*congrats!*



rajfirst said:


> Got my ACS Results today.
> 
> Positive Assessment
> 
> *Dear Mr Rajendran,
> Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 13
> August 2013.
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the
> ANZSCO Code.
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Engineering from Anna University completed April 2008 has been assessed as
> comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> The following employment after March 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Dates: 03/09 - 05/12 (3yrs 2mths)
> Position: Senior Systems Engineer
> Employer: XXXX
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 05/12 - 08/13 (1yrs 3mths)
> Position: Consultant
> Employer: XXXX
> Country: INDIA
> *


Congrats Raj!:cheer2:


----------



## karanauspr13

*Congrats!*



2raghu said:


> I got my results today. I had applied on aug-7th (261312:developer Programmer ) .. almost 14weeks



Congrats Raghu!. I have applied on Aug 27th and still waiting for the results :fingerscrossed:


----------



## barinder

I have applied for ACS on 15th Nov, on 18th its moved to Stage 2.

Barinder


----------



## Agan

*Project manager*

Hi 

I applied for ICT Project Manager on 1st Aug got my result on 14 Nov 2013. 

I have bachelor degree in computer engineering and master degree in computer engineering. both were considered as equal to ausi degree. my total work exp is 5 years as PROJECT MANAGER all are after my master degree. 

They have deducted 4 years from my overall experience. 

When I write to them, they have mentioned that "As your Qualification was assessed as not relevant to the nominated occupation you were required to demonstrate 4 years’ experience which was completed in August 2012."

I am wondering why they considered this as not relevant. 

Any one can advise?


----------



## Agan

*Project manager*

Hi 

I applied for ICT Project Manager on 1st Aug got my result on 14 Nov 2013. 

I have bachelor degree in computer engineering and master degree in computer engineering. both were considered as equal to ausi degree. my total work exp is 5 years as PROJECT MANAGER all are after my master degree. 

They have deducted 4 years from my overall experience. 

When I write to them, they have mentioned that "As your Qualification was assessed as not relevant to the nominated occupation you were required to demonstrate 4 years’ experience which was completed in August 2012."

I am wondering why they considered this as not relevant. 

Any one can advise?


----------



## karnavidyut

Agan said:


> Hi
> 
> I applied for ICT Project Manager on 1st Aug got my result on 14 Nov 2013.
> 
> I have bachelor degree in computer engineering and master degree in computer engineering. both were considered as equal to ausi degree. my total work exp is 5 years as PROJECT MANAGER all are after my master degree.
> 
> They have deducted 4 years from my overall experience.
> 
> When I write to them, they have mentioned that "As your Qualification was assessed as not relevant to the nominated occupation you were required to demonstrate 4 years’ experience which was completed in August 2012."
> 
> I am wondering why they considered this as not relevant.
> 
> Any one can advise?



The nominated occupation in this case is project management and the contents of computer engineering have content related to Programmer or Software Engineer occupation rather than Project management. Hence they have mentioned that the qualification is not relevant to the nominated occupation. Hope that helps...


----------



## karanauspr13

*I am*



misguided said:


> Anyone in this forum who has applied for ACS between *Aug23 *- *Sep06* ?


I have applied on Aug 27th and my application is still in stage 4.


----------



## karnavidyut

karanauspr13 said:


> I have applied on Aug 27th and my application is still in stage 4.


I think once it reaches stage 4 then it stays in that state till the end and once it goes to stage 5 you will get the email in a couple of days. 
I wouldnt worry too much about it unless it changed and went back to stage 3 or 2 like some have mentioned in the above posts.....You can expect it to complete in the next 2 weeks after 27th Nov


----------



## karanauspr13

*consolidated list*

guys, I have updated the spreadsheet on Google Drive. Here is the list.

sevnik0202 01-Aug
howjay 02-Aug
ratnesh.nagori 07-Aug
Sai2Aus 12-Aug
magneto 26-Aug
karanasupr13	27-Aug
unoven_11	27-Aug
simi1212 30-Aug
passi84 04-Sep
misguided	05-Sep
BlackBelt 05-Sep
kimh 09-Sep
Shreyas 10-Sep	
yasin 10-Sep
haisergeant	17-Sep
reddytelecom478 19-Sep
MubaZ 26-Sep	

As far as I know, results arrived till 12-Aug. Next is magneto, myself, unoven_11 and simi1212 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## amitsethi

Hi Guys, guys i need your help as you have already filed for Skill Assesment.

My Query
"
Due to moneytory constraints i am unable to hire any immigration consultant. After meeting with several immigarion consultant. All have suggested me to go for Australia - 189 PR visa.

My details; I am a Software Engineer by profession, working for a reputed software organisation in Delhi NCR, Skills: Dot Net, Sql server, Mvc, C#. 7 Years Of experience. Age : 31.

Please provide me complete details as how can i start my 189 PR visa process. begning till end. Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeee help me.

"


----------



## Steve_SAP

Hi Guys, count me in, I have submitted my application on 27th Aug and it is in stage 4 till today.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

amitsethi said:


> Hi Guys, guys i need your help as you have already filed for Skill Assesment.
> 
> My Query
> "
> Due to moneytory constraints i am unable to hire any immigration consultant. After meeting with several immigarion consultant. All have suggested me to go for Australia - 189 PR visa.
> 
> My details; I am a Software Engineer by profession, working for a reputed software organisation in Delhi NCR, Skills: Dot Net, Sql server, Mvc, C#. 7 Years Of experience. Age : 31.
> 
> Please provide me complete details as how can i start my 189 PR visa process. begning till end. Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeee help me.
> 
> "


Hi Amit

There are various steps in and before lodging the actual PR application. I will list them down :

1. First, you need to identify the Job Code with which you want to start the process. Check here if your profile matches the list for 189 visa - Skilled Occupation Lists

3. As 189 is a point based system you need to check you points calculation - Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)

2. Next, you need to file an ACS assessment request. The ACS is the body which closely goes through you education qualification and work experience. ACS assessment will tell you how much points you can claim for education and exp. Check step 2 for points. For ACS assessment you need following docs - 
a. Offer letters, relieving letters and letter from current and all previous employers mentioning your designation, duration, location, job roles. In case you are unable to get a letter from employer you can provide reference letter on Stamp paper.
b. All your education marksheets (Graduation), degree.
c. Notarised Passport scan.
d. 250 AUD
ACS assessment takes approx 12 weeks to complete. You can give IELTS in the mean time

3. You need to clear IELTS exam and score 6 bands in all sections. Check IELTS details here - IELTS - International English Language Testing System| Home. For 6 bands in all sections, you get 0 points, for 7 in all you get 10 and for 8 in all you get 20. You 

4. Once you have received +ve assessment from ACS and have IELTS score ready, you can submit an EOI (Express of Interest) in skill select. 

5. Once you receive invite from DIAC, you can lodge the visa application and proceed further. 

Seniors, can correct if I have missed anything. Please pardon me for any mistakes.


----------



## amitsethi

Thanks Ratnesh for your swift reply could you please provide me your email address,as i have some doughts i can communicate with you directly. My email address "[email protected]"


Please add gmail dot com after my email.


----------



## vivekanandak

Hi,

Could any of you help me in below query regarding experience letter for ACS.

1) I don't have much contacts in my earlier worked company. Can I get experience letter from an ex colleague who worked with me? He is not working there currently. Also he was not at supervisor level during I worked with him. Can I get a letter from him as my colleague in the past. with duties performed. Will ACS accepts it


----------



## karnavidyut

vivekanandak said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could any of you help me in below query regarding experience letter for ACS.
> 
> 1) I don't have much contacts in my earlier worked company. Can I get experience letter from an ex colleague who worked with me? He is not working there currently. Also he was not at supervisor level during I worked with him. Can I get a letter from him as my colleague in the past. with duties performed. Will ACS accepts it


It will be a lot better to try and get a letter from an ex manager or anyone from your earlier company who was at a supervisor level during your stint with that company. If there is no way you can get that then go ahead and get a letter from a colleague, but give full contact details for your colleague and his business card if possible. Hope he still works with the same company ? give his official email address in the contacts...Hope that helps


----------



## misguided

karanauspr13 said:


> guys, I have updated the spreadsheet on Google Drive. Here is the list.
> 
> sevnik0202 01-Aug
> howjay 02-Aug
> ratnesh.nagori 07-Aug
> Sai2Aus 12-Aug
> magneto 26-Aug
> karanasupr13	27-Aug
> unoven_11	27-Aug
> simi1212 30-Aug
> passi84 04-Sep
> misguided	05-Sep
> BlackBelt 05-Sep
> kimh 09-Sep
> Shreyas 10-Sep
> yasin 10-Sep
> haisergeant	17-Sep
> reddytelecom478 19-Sep
> MubaZ 26-Sep
> 
> As far as I know, results arrived till 12-Aug. Next is magneto, myself, unoven_11 and simi1212 :fingerscrossed:


Best of luck mate


----------



## karanauspr13

Steve_SAP said:


> Hi Guys, count me in, I have submitted my application on 27th Aug and it is in stage 4 till today.


Buddy! we should be getting the result at the same time. Keep me posted on your progress. Thank You!


----------



## rahulreshu

thinkpanther said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I applied for my ACS Skill Assessment on 16th August 2013 and its been more than 12 weeks now but still stuck on Stage 4. Could someone let me know by when could I expect my assessment to be complete by?
> 
> Are there others waiting for ACS assessment to be completed beyond 12 weeks?
> 
> Regards,
> Anant


I had applied on Aug 9th and they had originally sent my results on Nov 12th but they had not considered my experience of 5+ years. They sent out the corrected results 2 days later after my agent took up the matter with them. You should also be receiving it either today or in a day or 2. Check online and see if the status shows as Case finalized. Mine stayed at stage 4 for 3-4 days even after they sent out the results but status had been changed to case finalized.


----------



## Deepshikha

karanauspr13 said:


> guys, I have updated the spreadsheet on Google Drive. Here is the list.
> 
> sevnik0202 01-Aug
> howjay 02-Aug
> ratnesh.nagori 07-Aug
> Sai2Aus 12-Aug
> magneto 26-Aug
> karanasupr13	27-Aug
> unoven_11	27-Aug
> simi1212 30-Aug
> passi84 04-Sep
> misguided	05-Sep
> BlackBelt 05-Sep
> kimh 09-Sep
> Shreyas 10-Sep
> yasin 10-Sep
> haisergeant	17-Sep
> reddytelecom478 19-Sep
> MubaZ 26-Sep
> 
> As far as I know, results arrived till 12-Aug. Next is magneto, myself, unoven_11 and simi1212 :fingerscrossed:


Hi, 

I am new to this forum. Can I too be added to this thread please so that I can follow the progress on the acs assessment ?

2613 : Applied : 14 Sep 2013 : IELTS : R8 L8 S7.5 W7


----------



## karanauspr13

*Added 2 more to the list!*



Deepshikha said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum. Can I too be added to this thread please so that I can follow the progress on the acs assessment ?
> 
> 2613 : Applied : 14 Sep 2013 : IELTS : R8 L8 S7.5 W7



Added Steve_SAP and Deepshikha to the list.

sevnik0202 01-Aug
howjay 02-Aug
ratnesh.nagori 07-Aug
Sai2Aus 12-Aug
magneto 26-Aug
karanasupr13 27-Aug
Steve_SAP 27-Aug
unoven_11 27-Aug
simi1212 30-Aug
passi84 04-Sep
misguided 05-Sep
BlackBelt 05-Sep
kimh 09-Sep
Shreyas 10-Sep	
yasin 10-Sep
Deepshikha 14-Sep
haisergeant 17-Sep
reddytelecom478 19-Sep
MubaZ 26-Sep

Deepshika :welcome: to the forum!


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

I received +ve assessment on 14 Nov. They deducted 2 years of my exp.


----------



## lonelyplaneteer

*ACS deducted relevant experience*

One of my friend have received positive assessment today.

ACS have deducted 4 years of his experience though his educational qualification is closely related to his occupation (261313).

What could be the reason?


----------



## saikripa

Hello folks!
I'm new to this forum. I have recently received my IELTS score and I'm about to start with my ACS assessment. I have few questions, would really appreciate if you could please guide me.
1. Shall I wait for ACS score and then apply for EOI?
2. How to chose the skills-application- type of ACS, I'm confused over the correct ANZSCO code and application-type. I have 8 years of experience in software industry as developer.
3. Do I also need to fill ACS for my wife separately? She has cleared IELTS and is in software testing domain.

Appreciate a quick response.
Thanks and good luck to everyone!


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

guthi,



> 1. Shall I wait for ACS score and then apply for EOI?


EOI needs +ve assessment. EOI will be rejected if you apply without ACS result.


> 2. How to chose the skills-application- type of ACS, I'm confused over the correct ANZSCO code and application-type. I have 8 years of experience in software industry as developer.


Go through the occupation list on skill select website.


> 3. Do I also need to fill ACS for my wife separately? She has cleared IELTS and is in software testing domain.


if you are taking your wife as dependent, no need to apply for her ACS review. Unless, you want to claim points for her ACS assessment. But one catch, to claim points for your spouse, ACS assessment should be done with same job code as the primary applicant.


----------



## sevnik0202

Dear All

I applied for ACS assessment on 1st Aug 2013 and recieved + ve assessment on 29th Oct 2013.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## mothermary

misguided said:


> Anyone in this forum who has applied for ACS between *Aug23 *- *Sep06* ?



i submitted in 9/10/13 for ACS skill assesment.Now it is the status - With Accessor


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Couldn't find the thread for November 2013 ACS Assessment submissions so posting it here. I have submitted my ACS Assessment under job code 263111 (Computer Networks and Systems Engineer) on 12/11/2013 and the status changed to Stage 2 and then directly Stage 4 (With Assessor) on Day 1 itself.
I assume that it will take about 12 weeks or more.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

rohit1_sharma said:


> Couldn't find the thread for November 2013 ACS Assessment submissions so posting it here. I have submitted my ACS Assessment under job code 263111 (Computer Networks and Systems Engineer) on 12/11/2013 and the status changed to Stage 2 and then directly Stage 4 (With Assessor) on Day 1 itself.
> I assume that it will take about 12 weeks or more.


I think it will take more than 12 weeks because there are some holidays in december


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Ya, Can't ignore that for sure. Are you aware if the waiting time varies for every Job Role?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

rohit1_sharma said:


> Ya, Can't ignore that for sure. Are you aware if the waiting time varies for every Job Role?


Umm .. after reading lot of posts on this forum, it takes 2 to 4 months time for review to complete, regardless of job role.


----------



## Steve_SAP

ratnesh.nagori said:


> But one catch, to claim points for your spouse, ACS assessment should be done with same job code as the primary applicant.


I don't think your spouse code need to be same as yours. It can be under any code in SOL. I am getting my wife skill assessed in a different code than mine, believing that I can clam points. Correct me if I am wrong :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Steve_SAP said:


> I don't think your spouse code need to be same as yours. It can be under any code in SOL. I am getting my wife skill assessed in a different code than mine, believing that I can clam points. Correct me if I am wrong :fingerscrossed:


Snippet from skill select website - 
_*Partner skills*

You can receive five points if, when you are invited to apply for this visa, your partner provides evidence that they:

were under 50 years of age
had at least competent English
*had nominated an occupation on the same skilled occupation list as your nominated occupation
had been assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for the nominated occupation.*_


----------



## Steve_SAP

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Snippet from skill select website -
> _*Partner skills*
> 
> You can receive five points if, when you are invited to apply for this visa, your partner provides evidence that they:
> 
> were under 50 years of age
> had at least competent English
> *had nominated an occupation on the same skilled occupation list as your nominated occupation
> had been assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for the nominated occupation.*_


I believe the above statement is misleading. I have tried to create an dummy EOI (but didn't submit) with different job code for me and my spouse, in last screen before submitting the EOI it showed me 60 points. If the above statement is true, I would end up with only 55. So I think we can have our skill assessed for any skill under SOL.


----------



## saikripa

ratnesh.nagori said:


> had nominated an occupation on the same skilled occupation list as your nominated occupation[/B][/I]


I think the above statement means that your wife must apply for the occupation that is from the "same SOL", meaning no occupation other than the ones mentioned in the above list should be used.
Again, not sure, so open for thoughts?

One more thing, how to choose between :
Skills, RPL or Recognition Letter 
from the home page of ACS Online Application


----------



## vivekanandak

karnavidyut said:


> It will be a lot better to try and get a letter from an ex manager or anyone from your earlier company who was at a supervisor level during your stint with that company. If there is no way you can get that then go ahead and get a letter from a colleague, but give full contact details for your colleague and his business card if possible. Hope he still works with the same company ? give his official email address in the contacts...Hope that helps


My old colleague is not working in the same company. Can he still provide me experience letter?


----------



## saikripa

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Snippet from skill select website -
> _*Partner skills*
> 
> You can receive five points if, when you are invited to apply for this visa, your partner provides evidence that they:
> 
> were under 50 years of age
> had at least competent English
> *had nominated an occupation on the same skilled occupation list as your nominated occupation
> had been assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for the nominated occupation.*_


I was doing calculation of ACS score using "How points are awarded" 

1) what is the minimum score required?
2) if my score is coming to be 70 anyway, do I need extra 5 points for my wife's skills assessment? Does that extra 5 speed up the processing or prioritize the 
application?


----------



## Agan

karnavidyut said:


> The nominated occupation in this case is project management and the contents of computer engineering have content related to Programmer or Software Engineer occupation rather than Project management. Hence they have mentioned that the qualification is not relevant to the nominated occupation. Hope that helps...


Hi 

In that case anyone here applied for project manager with the computer engineering?


----------



## Andy Yin

*ACS Skill Assessment Result Recieved*

Hi Everyone, 

I have just received ACS Assessment Result today. My Code is 261312 (Developer Programmer).
I applied on 28th Aug 2013 and it moved on to stage 4 on 30th Aug 2013.

Hope all other applicants receive their results soon.

Regards,
Andy

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
261312 (Developer Pregrammer) | ACS: 28 Aug 2013 - 21 Nov 2013 + ve | IELTS: L 8 R 9 S 7.5 W 8 
07 Sep 2013 | EOI 21 Nov 2013 65pts | Invitation ?? |189: ??


----------



## rubonno1

rubonno1 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have been facing an issue with aCS processing timeline Its been more than 100 days
> 
> Applied on : 8th August
> With Assesor : till 11 Nov
> In Progress : 11 - 14 Nov
> Stage 3 ( More document needed) : 14 Nov
> 
> Called them and clarified the items request, Moved back to With Assessor : 14 Nov
> Now its in with Assessor stage : 14 Nov
> 
> Not sure how much more time they take, I have resolved their query on same day.
> 
> They ask for additional documents and provide one month to furnish it.
> then they might pickup my application after a month even though i have resolved their query in few hours after receiving email.
> 
> Worried about the holidays approaching.
> 
> Any suggestions ?




Hi Team,


Need urgent assistance , again got a query from the ACS :-

1) I have submitted the following for education qualification :-

BCA from IGNOU ( 1998 -2001)

It has 20 courses. 10 courses are on English ,maths and Accountancy etc And other 10 courses are on Computers.

*ACS Concern :* The BCA only contains 20 units and normal has 30 units, were you granted advance standing and on what basis.

This was the first BCA started by IGNOU. May be later courses has more modules.

I have only submitted consolidated final marksheet. I can submit them half yearly marksheet as my response.

What should reply to them. Please assist.

2) I have done DOEACC (O , A and B Level)

O Level : 1998 (Completed)
A: 2001 (Completed)
B Level : 2002 (Project pending)

In B Level, I have cleared all the papers but one project is pending.
I have the provisional certificate for clearing all the exams and project is pending.
Which i submitted with the ACS along with the completion of O and A level.

*ACS Issue :* Certified copy of a letter of completion for your "B" award from DOEACC

I don't have the completion certificate.

My Concern : Without completion certificate they will not consider it .

Please help me articulate the reply for ACS.


----------



## huzefa85

Andy Yin said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have just received ACS Assessment Result today. My Code is 261312 (Developer Programmer).
> I applied on 28th Aug 2013 and it moved on to stage 4 on 30th Aug 2013.
> 
> Hope all other applicants receive their results soon.
> 
> Regards,
> Andy


Congrats Andy 

I had submitted by ACS on 26th August. Hoping to get a results soon.
Still my status shows 'with assessor'

Could you give us more details on your assessment. Which course you had done and how many years they deducted ?


----------



## ashish1137

rubonno1 said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> Need urgent assistance , again got a query from the ACS :-
> 
> 1) I have submitted the following for education qualification :-
> 
> BCA from IGNOU ( 1998 -2001)
> 
> It has 20 courses. 10 courses are on English ,maths and Accountancy etc And other 10 courses are on Computers.
> 
> ACS Concern : The BCA only contains 20 units and normal has 30 units, were you granted advance standing and on what basis.
> 
> This was the first BCA started by IGNOU. May be later courses has more modules.
> 
> I have only submitted consolidated final marksheet. I can submit them half yearly marksheet as my response.
> 
> What should reply to them. Please assist.
> 
> 2) I have done DOEACC (O , A and B Level)
> 
> O Level : 1998 (Completed)
> A: 2001 (Completed)
> B Level : 2002 (Project pending)
> 
> In B Level, I have cleared all the papers but one project is pending.
> I have the provisional certificate for clearing all the exams and project is pending.
> Which i submitted with the ACS along with the completion of O and A level.
> 
> ACS Issue : Certified copy of a letter of completion for your "B" award from DOEACC
> 
> I don't have the completion certificate.
> 
> My Concern : Without completion certificate they will not consider it .
> 
> Please help me articulate the reply for ACS.


Hi Rubunno,

That is one tricky application. Is ur BCA full time. You can give them details of your university affiliation and ask the same thing from your university. Also without completion certificate, I doubt if ACS would consider you degree and if your BCA is not full time, i think i have read somewhere that part time courses will not be considered.

Regards
Ashish


----------



## rubonno1

ashish1137 said:


> Hi Rubunno,
> 
> That is one tricky application. Is ur BCA full time. You can give them details of your university affiliation and ask the same thing from your university. Also without completion certificate, I doubt if ACS would consider you degree and if your BCA is not full time, i think i have read somewhere that part time courses will not be considered.
> 
> Regards
> Ashish


Hi

Additional Info :-

1) BCA ( IGNOU) -- 1998 - 2001 --> *Correspondence *
It has 20 modules. 10 Modules are on Computers

Query :- Will it be considered ICT Major or Minor.

2) B level -- 

Should I reply them one project is pending and only have provisional certificate.
Do not have completion certitificate.

Rgds
Rubono1


----------



## goodguy2

askmohit said:


> I faced the same issue today. Don't know whats going to happen. Applied on 16 Aug and it moved to In Progress and then moved to Awaiting for documents.
> 
> :-( Not sure how much more time its going to take now.




Hi askmohit,

Hopefully u shud be getting the invite in 2 weeks time  Plz be patient..All will go well.

There has been an influx of applications andACS is taking abt 4 months time.

U can try calling them :fingerscrossed: I know of a candidate who called the ACS and got the result from them almost immediately  I wont be surprised if they give the same disclaimer they usually give.

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## goodguy2

karanauspr13 said:


> Congrats Raj!:cheer2:


 

"The following employment after March 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code"

????

Only 8 months work exp valid in this case???

How many points are u claiming?


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## goodguy2

"The following employment after March 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code"

????

Only 8 months work exp valid in this case???

How many points are u claiming?


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Andy Yin

*RE Huzefa85*

Hi Huzefa85,

Thanks. I think you should get your result soon. 

My case is a bit different from other people. I was an exchange student from China to Australia. 
I had 3 years bachelor study in China and 1 more year in Australia. Then I took 1 year master course in Australia. Both my bachelor and master degree are in computing and closely related to 261312. 

I had 1 year and 3 months' work experience in Australia. To my surprise, ACS recognized all my work experience as skilled and closely related to nominated position. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
261312 (Developer Pregrammer) | ACS: 28 Aug 2013 - 21 Nov 2013 + ve | IELTS: L 8 R 9 S 7.5 W 8 
07 Sep 2013 | EOI 21 Nov 2013 65pts | Invitation ?? |189: ??


----------



## huzefa85

Andy Yin said:


> Hi Huzefa85,
> 
> Thanks. I think you should get your result soon.


:amen:



> My case is a bit different from other people. I was an exchange student from China to Australia.
> I had 3 years bachelor study in China and 1 more year in Australia. Then I took 1 year master course in Australia. Both my bachelor and master degree are in computing and closely related to 261312.
> 
> I had 1 year and 3 months' work experience in Australia. To my surprise, ACS recognized all my work experience as skilled and closely related to nominated position.



Ohh wow ! Congrats  That will definitely allow you to claim extra points and get invitation faster.
Best of luck for your further processes


----------



## Andy Yin

huzefa85 said:


> :amen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh wow ! Congrats  That will definitely allow you to claim extra points and get invitation faster.
> Best of luck for your further processes


Hi huzefa85,

Thanks, mate. Wish you best of luck in visa application.

I am newbie here. I would like to share the result letter, but somehow the forum forbids me doing that. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
261312 (Developer Pregrammer) | ACS: 28 Aug 2013 - 21 Nov 2013 + ve | IELTS: L 8 R 9 S 7.5 W 8 
07 Sep 2013 | EOI 21 Nov 2013 65pts | Invitation ?? |189: ??


----------



## mcgyver

Wow Andy Yin,

You got your ACS result today! Both you and I applied on the same day, Aug 28th, 2013, but yesterday the email I got from ACS had the standard message, "Please continue waiting and status checking....."

:-(


----------



## Andy Yin

mcgyver said:


> Wow Andy Yin,
> 
> You got your ACS result today! Both you and I applied on the same day, Aug 28th, 2013, but yesterday the email I got from ACS had the standard message, "Please continue waiting and status checking....."
> 
> :-(


Hi mcgyver,

Don't worry. Yours will come out soon. Try not to contact ACS unless it is really urgent. 

On ACS's website, it says

"Please do not contact the ACS regarding a status update as this will delay your application further"
https://www.acs.org.au/migration-skills-assessment

Wish you getting the result soon.

Regards,
Andy


----------



## bravokal

Yippee!!..Got my assessment(+ve) from ACS yesterday!!..EOI,DIAC here i come.......











261313| IELTS 7.5(O) and 7 (Individual)- April- 2013| ACS- 20 Aug- 20 Nov13| EOI: To apply| DIAC: To apply


----------



## mothermary

How long your acs process taken? i am waiting from 8 weekssss..its in 4th stage from past 8 weeks


----------



## Andy Yin

mothermary said:


> How long your acs process taken? i am waiting from 8 weekssss..its in 4th stage from past 8 weeks


Hi, 

Normally, it takes around 12 weeks on stage 4. But recently, some cases might be delayed a little bit due to the high volume of applications.


----------



## bravokal

mothermary said:


> How long your acs process taken? i am waiting from 8 weekssss..its in 4th stage from past 8 weeks





took me exactly 3 months!!..20th Aug- 20th Nov 2013...mine it still shows as it is in Stage 4..but in the description it shows as 'Case finalised'..it moved from 'with Assessor' to 'In Progress' to 'Case finalised' in just 2-3 days..so dnt wry..it just takes around 3 months (12 weeks) now..cheers!!


----------



## mothermary

Thanks a lot.......


----------



## Shiv11

*Got +Ve ACS Skill assessment but want to include 1 certification.*

Hi All,
Few days back I have got my ACS assessment for Software Engineer. I have done BE in Electrical & Electronics and ACS has deducted 4 years of experience from my total 6.5 years of experience and due to this I am in lack of 5 points. 

After discussing with my CO, CO has provided below link which says that for non IT bachelor degree like Electrical & Electronics ACS deducts 4 years of initial experience and rest of experience could be used for earning points.

http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_...a-Oct-2013.pdf

I have done couple of certifications and have plan to write MCSE Data Platform and MCSE Business Intelligence as I have already completed MCSA.

If I would like to include these 2 certifications in my assessment (Already done), what could be the process? Will I need to apply a fresh application for skill assessment to ACS or it will be assessed separately and could be used together. 

Anyone who has done this could you please share your experience and benefits.

I would also like to know, will I get any benefits in earning points after second time assessment?


----------



## Ozbabe

Congrats to all who have had positive results recently.

I have been away for sometime and now my 12th week of applying is almost here I pray to get the results not later than the 12 weeks.

Cheers


----------



## Shiv11

Ozbabe said:


> Congrats to all who have had positive results recently.
> 
> I have been away for sometime and now my 12th week of applying is almost here I pray to get the results not later than the 12 weeks.
> 
> Cheers


Nothing to worry. Nowadays ACS is taking more than 12 weeks due to high volume of applications. I got my assessment result in 13th week.

After 12th week, I dropped a mail to CO and asked the status and got a reply to follow up the ACS link to track the status and _must not drop any further mail regarding status to CO else it may delay my assessment result further._. This statement was mentioned in CO reply mail.

So Nothing you can do but keep checking your mail in 13th week bez I have seen status will change a day after receiving the result.

Good luck


----------



## ashish1137

rubonno1 said:


> Hi
> 
> Additional Info :-
> 
> 1) BCA ( IGNOU) -- 1998 - 2001 --> *Correspondence *
> It has 20 modules. 10 Modules are on Computers
> 
> Query :- Will it be considered ICT Major or Minor.
> 
> 2) B level --
> 
> Should I reply them one project is pending and only have provisional certificate.
> Do not have completion certitificate.
> 
> Rgds
> Rubono1


Hi Rubono,

sorry for the delayed response. was very busy with office work. Please refer to "Skill Assessment Guidelines for Applicants" link on ACS website.
Page-10, Section-10, heading Qualification:

it says: As a guide, a major in a Bachelor degree must have a minimum of
33%
ICT content. Such ICT content must progress through all years of the program with at least one third of it being at a demonstrably advanced
final year level.

As per the above lines and your information your degree seems to be ICT Major.

2. The provisional certificate should work but it totally depends on the assessment authority. I don't think you have any other option than to reply what you mentioned. 

Dint you took any advice from anyone before applying and submitting these documents?

Regards


----------



## ashish1137

mcgyver said:


> Wow Andy Yin,
> 
> You got your ACS result today! Both you and I applied on the same day, Aug 28th, 2013, but yesterday the email I got from ACS had the standard message, "Please continue waiting and status checking....."
> 
> :-(


Hi Mcgyver,

The result might vary from case to case. Also 12 weeks is normal processing time these days. may be a week more. Be patient and keep checking your mails.  it is still a long wait to go. 

Regards


----------



## ashish1137

Shiv11 said:


> Hi All,
> Few days back I have got my ACS assessment for Software Engineer. I have done BE in Electrical & Electronics and ACS has deducted 4 years of experience from my total 6.5 years of experience and due to this I am in lack of 5 points.
> 
> After discussing with my CO, CO has provided below link which says that for non IT bachelor degree like Electrical & Electronics ACS deducts 4 years of initial experience and rest of experience could be used for earning points.
> 
> http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_...a-Oct-2013.pdf
> 
> I have done couple of certifications and have plan to write MCSE Data Platform and MCSE Business Intelligence as I have already completed MCSA.
> 
> If I would like to include these 2 certifications in my assessment (Already done), what could be the process? Will I need to apply a fresh application for skill assessment to ACS or it will be assessed separately and could be used together.
> 
> Anyone who has done this could you please share your experience and benefits.
> 
> I would also like to know, will I get any benefits in earning points after second time assessment?


Hi Shiv,

Please excuse my saying. But what do you want to achieve after doing these certifications. it will result in nothing my friend. You assessment is valid for another two years. So you have following options now:

1. get 8 bands each in IELTS for 20 points (considering 30 for age + 15 for degree) will take you to 65.
2. Get 7 bands each in IELTS + SS (will take you to 60 points)
3. You can opt for Spouse assessment.
4. Wait 6 months and claim 5 points for your experience as well.

There is also a point in the guidelines that states your experience will be counted after your qualification. And deduction of 4/ 2 years is a standard unless you have completed your degree from Australia itself. So applying again will waste your hard earned money.

Regards


----------



## sunnyboi

ashish1137 said:


> Hi Shiv,
> 
> Please excuse my saying. But what do you want to achieve after doing these certifications. it will result in nothing my friend. You assessment is valid for another two years. So you have following options now:
> 
> 1. get 8 bands each in IELTS for 20 points (considering 30 for age + 15 for degree) will take you to 65.
> 2. Get 7 bands each in IELTS + SS (will take you to 60 points)
> 3. You can opt for Spouse assessment.
> 4. Wait 6 months and claim 5 points for your experience as well.
> 
> There is also a point in the guidelines that states your experience will be counted after your qualification. And deduction of 4/ 2 years is a standard unless you have completed your degree from Australia itself. So applying again will waste your hard earned money.
> 
> Regards


Exactly. That's the main reason I didn't include my certifications as well. I'm a B.E. Info Science guy and have 4 years of experience. Certifications would hold good only if you are taking the RPL route.


----------



## New_user01

rubonno1 said:


> Hi
> 
> Additional Info :-
> 
> 1) BCA ( IGNOU) -- 1998 - 2001 --> *Correspondence *
> It has 20 modules. 10 Modules are on Computers
> 
> Query :- Will it be considered ICT Major or Minor.
> 
> 2) B level --
> 
> Should I reply them one project is pending and only have provisional certificate.
> Do not have completion certitificate.
> 
> Rgds
> Rubono1



Hi Rubono,


Are not they considering 'A' level as an ICT diploma?

if they do, they would deduct 5 years of your experience.

Even I have done 'A' level and want to apply by showing this as a ICT diploma.

In your case, 'B' level is equivalent to ICT degree but i doubt if they consider as completed due to non submission of project, if it is mentioned anywhere.


----------



## Ozbabe

Shiv11 said:


> Nothing to worry. Nowadays ACS is taking more than 12 weeks due to high volume of applications. I got my assessment result in 13th week.
> 
> After 12th week, I dropped a mail to CO and asked the status and got a reply to follow up the ACS link to track the status and _must not drop any further mail regarding status to CO else it may delay my assessment result further._. This statement was mentioned in CO reply mail.
> 
> So Nothing you can do but keep checking your mail in 13th week bez I have seen status will change a day after receiving the result.
> 
> Good luck


Thanks. I have seen on this forum that some people got their results within hours of calling ACS. I just hope they send result by the 12th week so I will not have to contact them as I am hoping to put in my EOI for the December 16 round.

Cheers


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Ozbabe said:


> Thanks. I have seen on this forum that some people got their results within hours of calling ACS. I just hope they send result by the 12th week so I will not have to contact them as I am hoping to put in my EOI for the December 16 round.
> 
> Cheers


Which job code r u applying for ?


----------



## karanauspr13

*exp deducted for RPL route?*



sunnyboi said:


> Exactly. That's the main reason I didn't include my certifications as well. I'm a B.E. Info Science guy and have 4 years of experience. Certifications would hold good only if you are taking the RPL route.


Hey sunnyboi, I have a question for you. How many years of experience is deducted for a B.E Mechanical engineering graduate with 9+ years IT experience applied thru RPL route?
Any other senior expats advice also appreciated! Thank you guys!


----------



## itssujan

I had applied on August 21st and am still waiting ....


----------



## sunnyboi

karanauspr13 said:


> Hey sunnyboi, I have a question for you. How many years of experience is deducted for a B.E Mechanical engineering graduate with 9+ years IT experience applied thru RPL route?
> Any other senior expats advice also appreciated! Thank you guys!


If you have a B.E, why would you want to take the RPL route? They deduct 6 years for that. Better take the regular skills assessment and you'll lose 4 years.


----------



## itssujan

sunnyboi said:


> If you have a B.E, why would you want to take the RPL route? They deduct 6 years for that. Better take the regular skills assessment and you'll lose 4 years.


Yeah exactly, even I have a Mechanical Engineering degree and have gone the normal ACS route. There are 3 probabilities

1. ACS deducts 5 yrs
2. ACS deducts 6 yrs
3. ACS says we need to pay AUD 50 and go via RPL route.

So I think its best just to apply via normal ACS and wait for the result. I should be getting mine in at max 1 week. So i can update my results


----------



## kimh

Hi All,

Below is a summary of my exp and education. Please suggest the points I should expect for both education and experience:

B.A Hons English - Regular
MCA - CS (Distance learning) completed in 2006
IT exp - 10 yrs 3 months (2003 - 2013)


----------



## it_engg

kimh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Below is a summary of my exp and education. Please suggest the points I should expect for both education and experience:
> 
> B.A Hons English - Regular
> MCA - CS (Distance learning) completed in 2006
> IT exp - 10 yrs 3 months (2003 - 2013)




I think deduction would be 4 or 6(most probably) years max since you qualification is not closely related to your occupation.senior expats can tell better.
Between you really have nice Ielts share.
please share some tips.Also which center did you choose for ielts as I am also in delhi?


----------



## kimh

Isn't MCA in Computer science closely related to my profession? 

For IELTS - I referred 'Ace the IELTS' book, Cambridge IELTS 9 book and IELTS-Blog. You will get some very good tips from 'Ace the IELTS' book.


----------



## Ozbabe

King_of_the_ring said:


> Which job code r u applying for ?



261111. What do you think about the timing?


----------



## it_engg

kimh said:


> Isn't MCA in Computer science closely related to my profession?
> 
> For IELTS - I referred 'Ace the IELTS' book, Cambridge IELTS 9 book and IELTS-Blog. You will get some very good tips from 'Ace the IELTS' book.


I believe being a correspondence course it would not be considered equivalent to AQF Bachelor Major in compuitng. though not sure about it.
Better wait for the results.Anyways I believe you would still reach upto 60 or 65 points so what's the worry.Cheers!!


----------



## rk_coutinho

I am applying for Business analyst i.e. 261111

In My case, 

I graduated with Bsc Statistics with Computer programming as 2nd subject in 1997
Also completed GNIIT, which is considered diploma level by ACS in 1998.

ACS considered my experience from only year 2000 till date, inspite of me starting to work from 1997
Also, after considering my experience from 2000, they deducted 6 years, since I did not possess a equivalent degree. Sounds a bit strange... but guess not much that can be argued.

Hence would suggest you would lose about 6 years from your total experience, but this is completely on a case to case basis on the preference of a case officer


----------



## Alwayshopeful

*Reapply for ACS under a different occupation code*

Hi,
I have a query regarding getting ACS done a second time.
I had received a positive ACS result for a software tester in oct 2012.
However, now I wish to re apply as a software engineer.
My roles and responsibilities are a mix of that of a s/w tester and and engineer.

Just wondering if there would be any problem as ACS would have my previous record of being a software tester.

Has anyone had such an experience before? Any advice or suggestion would be really helpful.
Thanks much in advance!


----------



## bravokal

Alwayshopeful said:


> Hi,
> I have a query regarding getting ACS done a second time.
> I had received a positive ACS result for a software tester in oct 2012.
> However, now I wish to re apply as a software engineer.
> My roles and responsibilities are a mix of that of a s/w tester and and engineer.
> 
> Just wondering if there would be any problem as ACS would have my previous record of being a software tester.
> 
> Has anyone had such an experience before? Any advice or suggestion would be really helpful.
> Thanks much in advance!



Dude..How can u have the roles of a tester and be a S/w Engr at the same time..is that possible?? ..which company do u work for that offers this kinda work??(just curious)..anyways ACS will only look at ur roles n responsibilities as u might already knw..in the end,it all boils down to the majority of roles n responsibilities u present in ur reference letter that suit the job description..but as u said u already had a assessment done..i guess u just have to take a chance nw n see!!.. :juggle:


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

rk_coutinho said:


> I am applying for Business analyst i.e. 261111
> 
> In My case,
> 
> I graduated with Bsc Statistics with Computer programming as 2nd subject in 1997
> Also completed GNIIT, which is considered diploma level by ACS in 1998.
> 
> ACS considered my experience from only year 2000 till date, inspite of me starting to work from 1997
> Also, after considering my experience from 2000, they deducted 6 years, since I did not possess a equivalent degree. Sounds a bit strange... but guess not much that can be argued.
> 
> Hence would suggest you would lose about 6 years from your total experience, but this is completely on a case to case basis on the preference of a case officer


I lost 6 years too even though I had a btech degree in electronics and communication which is a 4byears course. I am planning to file an appeal soon. Just wanted to let you know there could be others like us out there too.


----------



## karnavidyut

koolsmartbuddy said:


> I lost 6 years too even though I had a btech degree in electronics and communication which is a 4byears course. I am planning to file an appeal soon. Just wanted to let you know there could be others like us out there too.


Did you apply for project manager?


----------



## johnvk

Alwayshopeful said:


> Hi,
> I have a query regarding getting ACS done a second time.
> I had received a positive ACS result for a software tester in oct 2012.
> However, now I wish to re apply as a software engineer.
> My roles and responsibilities are a mix of that of a s/w tester and and engineer.
> 
> Just wondering if there would be any problem as ACS would have my previous record of being a software tester.
> 
> Has anyone had such an experience before? Any advice or suggestion would be really helpful.
> Thanks much in advance!


If I were you I would not mess it up by re-applying on a different role. Just think logically and you can get the answer - but I am not sure if they would check your history and if they come to know then it would be easy to question you...
Again, it is a gamble and it totally depends on the situation you are in right now and how despo you are to switch the role


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

karnavidyut said:


> Did you apply for project manager?


No business analyst


----------



## Shiv11

ashish1137 said:


> Hi Shiv,
> 
> Please excuse my saying. But what do you want to achieve after doing these certifications. it will result in nothing my friend. You assessment is valid for another two years. So you have following options now:
> 
> 1. get 8 bands each in IELTS for 20 points (considering 30 for age + 15 for degree) will take you to 65.
> 2. Get 7 bands each in IELTS + SS (will take you to 60 points)
> 3. You can opt for Spouse assessment.
> 4. Wait 6 months and claim 5 points for your experience as well.
> 
> There is also a point in the guidelines that states your experience will be counted after your qualification. And deduction of 4/ 2 years is a standard unless you have completed your degree from Australia itself. So applying again will waste your hard earned money.
> 
> Regards


Hi ashish1137,
You are right we can get 60 or above by score 7 or 8 in IELTS. I was just looking for any other options.

"Vendor Certification - The following certifications are accepted by the ACS as comparable to graduate outcomes of an ICT major at the AQF Diploma level:"
See below link http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria-Oct-2013.pdf

ACS is considering ‘_Microsoft Certified Solutions Expert_’ as comparable to graduate outcomes of an ICT major at the AQF Diploma level. I have plan to write _MCSE Data Platform and MCSE Business Intelligence_ as I have already _completed MCSA_. If I would like to include these 2 certifications in my assessment which I have received 21 Nov 2013 and If ACS considers and can reduce only 2 years instead 4 (which they have done) from my total work experience then my purpose solved.

I would like seniors' comments on this. Please help


----------



## visitkangaroos

koolsmartbuddy said:


> I lost 6 years too even though I had a btech degree in electronics and communication which is a 4byears course. I am planning to file an appeal soon. Just wanted to let you know there could be others like us out there too.


This is a bit concerning. I have also done my Engineering in Electronics and Communication and am awaiting my result.

Looks like they considered your degreee as "ICT Minor" and "NOT closely related to nominated occupation".

What are the chances of this being changed to 4 year deduction in appeal i.e. it is considered as "ICT Major".

Has anyone made a similar successful appeal in the past?


----------



## jre05

visitkangaroos said:


> This is a bit concerning. I have also done my Engineering in Electronics and Communication and am awaiting my result.
> 
> Looks like they considered your degreee as "ICT Minor" and "NOT closely related to nominated occupation".
> 
> What are the chances of this being changed to 4 year deduction in appeal i.e. it is considered as "ICT Major".
> 
> Has anyone made a similar successful appeal in the past?


You will get 4 years deducted if it is ECE irrespective of if its ICT Major/Minor. Only if it is CSE, it is 2 years deduction.


----------



## karanauspr13

*lost 6 years*



koolsmartbuddy said:


> I lost 6 years too even though I had a btech degree in electronics and communication which is a 4byears course. I am planning to file an appeal soon. Just wanted to let you know there could be others like us out there too.


hey koolsmartbuddy,

I lost 6 years. I had B.E Mechanical Engg. How did you appeal and what could be added to convince ACS and make them deduct 4 years instead of 2 years.
Please stay in touch buddy, Lets deal this together. Thanks


----------



## visitkangaroos

jre05 said:


> You will get 4 years deducted if it is ECE irrespective of if its ICT Major/Minor. Only if it is CSE, it is 2 years deduction.


Thanks. But what do you think could be the reason for koolsmartbuddy getting a 6 year deduction.


----------



## eyyunni1985

I have filed ACS on 21stNovember2013...got updated to 4th Stage on 22ndNovember2013
Current Status is WITH ASSESSOR.

Worried about Christmas break and delay that would trigger!!!!!


----------



## thearc

Finally got my result today morning (25th November). Had applied for Skill Assessment with ACS on 19th of August. Assessment was Positive  and they deducted 2 years of experience for skill consideration.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

eyyunni1985 said:


> I have filed ACS on 21stNovember2013...got updated to 4th Stage on 22ndNovember2013
> Current Status is WITH ASSESSOR.
> 
> Worried about Christmas break and delay that would trigger!!!!!


Why you are worried  .. Chill out and enjoy your holiday as ACS people will be enjoying too


----------



## mja_716

karanauspr13 said:


> hey koolsmartbuddy,
> 
> I lost 6 years. I had B.E Mechanical Engg. How did you appeal and what could be added to convince ACS and make them deduct 4 years instead of 2 years.
> Please stay in touch buddy, Lets deal this together. Thanks



Hi Karan,

Could you please let me know if ACS has mentioned any consideration regarding your B.E Mechanical Degree or is Vetassess PTA necessary. I am as well a B.E Mechanical in process of ACS via RPL. I had submitted ACS on 26th Aug and the status has changed today to InProgress.

Just curious if I would need VETASSESS Assessment as well for claiming points on qualification. What is your total exp and how many points you claim for it now?

Regards,
Junaid


----------



## karanauspr13

mja_716 said:


> Hi Karan,
> 
> Could you please let me know if ACS has mentioned any consideration regarding your B.E Mechanical Degree or is Vetassess PTA necessary. I am as well a B.E Mechanical in process of ACS via RPL. I had submitted ACS on 26th Aug and the status has changed today to InProgress.
> 
> Just curious if I would need VETASSESS Assessment as well for claiming points on qualification. What is your total exp and how many points you claim for it now?
> 
> Regards,
> Junaid


ACS did not mention anything about Education, So You should get your degree assessed by VETASSESS PTA for sure. My total experience is around 10 years, but as per ACS I can claim only 5 points (3+yrs experience) :frusty:


----------



## jre05

visitkangaroos said:


> Thanks. But what do you think could be the reason for koolsmartbuddy getting a 6 year deduction.


Perhaps it(Mechanical) is MINOR as they do not have any computer subjects. Yes, Mech and Civil are ICT Minors. There are few other engineering groups too, I do not recall it though. 

Another guy with 6 years deduction, he got results today  http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ng-australia/270633-acs-satge-4-progress.html

ECE is considered ICT Major (And since you told you are from ECE, I told, 4 years you should reserve  )

All the best.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## sairavi

Congrats thearc..helps to have your signature completed.


----------



## karanauspr13

*Received ACS*

hey guys,
I have received an email today morning from ACS with the subject line "ACS Skills Assessment Result". The result was positive, but ACS considered only 3 years experience as suitable out of 9 years. I am really surprised seeing this deductions, since I went through RPL route.

Senior Expats, please help me how to appeal with ACS to get at least 5 yrs out of 9 yrs to get 10 points?


----------



## saikripa

Guys please help!
1. What if my manager doesn't now work in same company, can he still endorse me for the skills?
2. Can the HR of the company endorse me for the skills for all the projects that i have done.
3. Point is i do not want to spread this news in my office at the moment and getting the skills endorsed clearly means our manager would know the truth, so any other approach?
4. Its not always convenient to trace our very old project managers/team members, sometimes, the project is no longer running.

Please reply soon, I'm yet to fill my ACS, its getting delayed because this arrangement of documents is really a big work.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

guthi said:


> Guys please help!
> 1. What if my manager doesn't now work in same company, can he still endorse me for the skills?
> 2. Can the HR of the company endorse me for the skills for all the projects that i have done.
> 3. Point is i do not want to spread this news in my office at the moment and getting the skills endorsed clearly means our manager would know the truth, so any other approach?
> 4. Its not always convenient to trace our very old project managers/team members, sometimes, the project is no longer running.
> 
> Please reply soon, I'm yet to fill my ACS, its getting delayed because this arrangement of documents is really a big work.


1. Yes he can. In this case you have to prepare a self declaration on stamp paper stating all details and get it signed by manager. Manager should mention contact details too.
2. I do not think. HR seeks approval from supervisors.
3. See point 1.
4. Does not matter unless you previous manager is willing to provide his approval.


----------



## visitkangaroos

jre05 said:


> Perhaps it(Mechanical) is MINOR as they do not have any computer subjects. Yes, Mech and Civil are ICT Minors. There are few other engineering groups too, I do not recall it though.
> 
> Another guy with 6 years deduction, he got results today  http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ng-australia/270633-acs-satge-4-progress.html
> 
> ECE is considered ICT Major (And since you told you are from ECE, I told, 4 years you should reserve  )
> 
> All the best.
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


Thanks for the reply but if you see koolsmartbuddy's original post, he has also done in Electronics and Communication.

From koolsmartbuddy - "I lost 6 years too even though I had a btech degree in electronics and communication which is a 4byears course. I am planning to file an appeal soon. Just wanted to let you know there could be others like us out there too."


----------



## jre05

visitkangaroos said:


> Thanks for the reply but if you see koolsmartbuddy's original post, he has also done in Electronics and Communication.
> 
> From koolsmartbuddy - "I lost 6 years too even though I had a btech degree in electronics and communication which is a 4byears course. I am planning to file an appeal soon. Just wanted to let you know there could be others like us out there too."


Oh that's perhaps strange. Could be that, some documents weren't appropriate to ACS authorities. I don't know. But generally if it is ECE, 4 years and CS, 2 years and Mech, 6 years 

He says he is gona appeal, follow it up.


----------



## karanauspr13

*congrats pooja!*



Pooja Srivastava said:


> Hi Guys!!!
> 
> Finally ,The D Day has arrived.....the GOLDEN email has reached to my mail box....I got my PR 189 grant today...I was one of the candidate with new ACS format with overall 60 points
> 
> Thanks to Almighty,family,friends,my MARA immigration consultant and most important ,the EXPAT forum.. to name few folks: tds2013, chetu, Monika, tobeaussie and many more...
> 
> Timelines are:
> ACS result: 30th Apr, 2013
> EOI: 6th May, 2013
> Visa application: 25th June, 2013
> CO assigned: 4th Sept, 2013
> GRANT: 19th Sept, 2013
> Fly: yet to decide


Congrats Pooja!. Wish you good luck and have a safe journey.


----------



## gurudev

How many years will ACS deduct if qualification is : (This new rule is still not clear to me)

*B.Com (3 yrs.) + MCA (3 yrs.)*

Guru


----------



## Steve_SAP

karanauspr13 said:


> hey guys,
> I have received an email today morning from ACS with the subject line "ACS Skills Assessment Result". The result was positive, but ACS considered only 3 years experience as suitable out of 9 years. I am really surprised seeing this deductions, since I went through RPL route.
> 
> Senior Expats, please help me how to appeal with ACS to get at least 5 yrs out of 9 yrs to get 10 points?


Happy to know you got your results . Even I have applied on 27th Aug but haven't got it yet , it is in "with Assessor" status.


----------



## bravokal

I applied for ACS on 20th AUG 2013 and got a '+ve' assessment on 20th NOV 2013..


----------



## bravokal

Steve_SAP said:


> Happy to know you got your results . Even I have applied on 27th Aug but haven't got it yet , it is in "with Assessor" status.


Don't worry steve_sap..just give it few more days time..within this month-end you will get a positive assessment hopefully :fingerscrossed:


----------



## thinkpanther

I applied for ACS on the 16th of August and got a +ve assessment response today 25th Nov 2013.


----------



## karnavidyut

gurudev said:


> How many years will ACS deduct if qualification is : (This new rule is still not clear to me)
> 
> *B.Com (3 yrs.) + MCA (3 yrs.)*
> 
> Guru



Go through this attached document....
You can also look for it on the ACS website.
Look for a pdf document named "Summary of criteria"


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

thinkpanther said:


> I applied for ACS on the 16th of August and got a +ve assessment response today 25th Nov 2013.


Congrats  . .can you please provide details of assessment ?


----------



## eyyunni1985

I was kind of hoping to get ACS cleared before the Christmas break!!!!!

Greedy I know..But everything's fair...


----------



## eyyunni1985

eyyunni1985 said:


> I was kind of hoping to get ACS cleared before the Christmas break!!!!!
> 
> Greedy I know..But everything's fair...



Odds are not in favour though


----------



## thinkpanther

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Congrats  . .can you please provide details of assessment ?


I applied for 261311 (Analyst Programmer). I had 9 + years of experience on this skill code but they deduced the initial 2 years and said that the skills are relevant from July 2006.

They also rated by BE Computer Science as equivalent to AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in Computing.

I have filled up my EOI and am getting 65 points for the 189 visa. Will be submitting the same in a day or two.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

thinkpanther said:


> I applied for 261311 (Analyst Programmer). I had 9 + years of experience on this skill code but they deduced the initial 2 years and said that the skills are relevant from July 2006.
> 
> They also rated by BE Computer Science as equivalent to AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in Computing.
> 
> I have filled up my EOI and am getting 65 points for the 189 visa. Will be submitting the same in a day or two.


Awesome . thats a strong profile .. best of luck with further process


----------



## eyyunni1985

thinkpanther said:


> I applied for 261311 (Analyst Programmer). I had 9 + years of experience on this skill code but they deduced the initial 2 years and said that the skills are relevant from July 2006.
> 
> They also rated by BE Computer Science as equivalent to AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in Computing.
> 
> I have filled up my EOI and am getting 65 points for the 189 visa. Will be submitting the same in a day or two.


Congrats!!!All the best with EOI


----------



## pappu123

Hi All, 

I got ACS +ve assessment But part of my past employment was not considered. I have applied for the review with new documentatiion supporting my job functions. 

Can any body tell me how long generally they take for this?


----------



## SaiSundara

gurudev said:


> How many years will ACS deduct if qualification is : (This new rule is still not clear to me)
> 
> *B.Com (3 yrs.) + MCA (3 yrs.)*
> 
> Guru


MCA is assessed as ICT Major. So you'll end up with just the standard 2 years deduction.


----------



## ashish1137

Shiv11 said:


> Hi ashish1137,
> You are right we can get 60 or above by score 7 or 8 in IELTS. I was just looking for any other options.
> 
> "Vendor Certification - The following certifications are accepted by the ACS as comparable to graduate outcomes of an ICT major at the AQF Diploma level:"
> See below link http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria-Oct-2013.pdf
> 
> ACS is considering ‘Microsoft Certified Solutions Expert’ as comparable to graduate outcomes of an ICT major at the AQF Diploma level. I have plan to write MCSE Data Platform and MCSE Business Intelligence as I have already completed MCSA. If I would like to include these 2 certifications in my assessment which I have received 21 Nov 2013 and If ACS considers and can reduce only 2 years instead 4 (which they have done) from my total work experience then my purpose solved.
> 
> I would like seniors' comments on this. Please help


Hi Shiv,

That would also lead to problem for you. Your work experience will be assessed after you complete your certification. Jusf think if they do not count your experience before that. I thjnk youll be in bigger trouble.

If you are looking for alternate option. Here is the breakdown . I am sure you must have evaluated this:

30 - age
15 - degree
5 - SS
5 - experience
5 - spouse skill assessment, if applicable or ielts. :-(


----------



## ashish1137

pappu123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got ACS +ve assessment But part of my past employment was not considered. I have applied for the review with new documentatiion supporting my job functions.
> 
> Can any body tell me how long generally they take for this?


Please give more details.


----------



## kimh

Hi All,

Hope you all are well!

I had submitted my ACS on 9 Sep 2013, moved to 'With Acessor' on 23 Sep 2013. Can I expect my result before the Christmas break?

Regards,
Kimh


----------



## sunnyboi

kimh, highly doubt it. Since on an average, the result will be coming out only after 12 weeks. So, even if 12 weeks is considered exactly, your result should have been out by 23rd, but since their holidays start on 23rd of December, yours might be only available around end of January.


----------



## haisergeant

I submitted on 17 Sep, and was "With Assessor" on 30 Sep 2013. So I hope I will get the result around in December, otherwise it will be in January.

Thanks


----------



## kimh

sunnyboi said:


> kimh, highly doubt it. Since on an average, the result will be coming out only after 12 weeks. So, even if 12 weeks is considered exactly, your result should have been out by 23rd, but since their holidays start on 23rd of December, yours might be only available around end of January.


Oh!! This wait is killing! :frusty:


----------



## itssujan

I submitted on Aug 21st and am still waiting.no change


----------



## magneto

misguided said:


> Best of luck mate


I received my result today.


----------



## magneto

karanauspr13 said:


> guys, I have updated the spreadsheet on Google Drive. Here is the list. sevnik0202 01-Aug howjay 02-Aug ratnesh.nagori 07-Aug Sai2Aus 12-Aug magneto 26-Aug karanasupr13	27-Aug unoven_11	27-Aug simi1212 30-Aug passi84 04-Sep misguided	05-Sep BlackBelt 05-Sep kimh 09-Sep Shreyas 10-Sep yasin 10-Sep haisergeant	17-Sep reddytelecom478 19-Sep MubaZ 26-Sep As far as I know, results arrived till 12-Aug. Next is magneto, myself, unoven_11 and simi1212 :fingerscrossed:


I got my result today


----------



## oasis2000

ACS is closing the office for christmas and new year for 3 weeks, does this mean the 12 weeks or processing time will become 15 weeks?


----------



## bdtomas

oasis2000 said:


> ACS is closing the office for christmas and new year for 3 weeks, does this mean the 12 weeks or processing time will become 15 weeks?


Think so...


----------



## oasis2000

Hi, I have submitted my application with ACS. Just a quick question, my director left the company after he wrote the work reference for me. How will ACS contact him since the contact details on the work reference is no longer valid? Will ACS request such information at a later stage? Anyone of your references has been contacted by ACS? Thanks very much.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

oasis2000 said:


> Hi, I have submitted my application with ACS. Just a quick question, my director left the company after he wrote the work reference for me. How will ACS contact him since the contact details on the work reference is no longer valid? Will ACS request such information at a later stage? Anyone of your references has been contacted by ACS? Thanks very much.


That should work. As, your director was with company till he signed your declaration, that should work. Never read on this forum that ACS contacted the references :0


----------



## saikripa

Can you please list again all documents that we need? How many of those need a notarised stamp?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

guthi said:


> Can you please list again all documents that we need? How many of those need a notarised stamp?


1. All your service letters/offer letters.
2. Letter from HR on company letterhead, describing your roles. If not possible, you need ref + self declaration for each employer.
3. Degree marksheets and degree certificate.
4. Passport


All above documents should be notarised and colored scanned.


----------



## saikripa

ratnesh.nagori said:


> 1. All your service letters/offer letters.
> 2. Letter from HR on company letterhead, describing your roles. If not possible, you need ref + self declaration for each employer.
> 3. Degree marksheets and degree certificate.
> 4. Passport
> 
> 
> All above documents should be notarised and colored scanned.


Thanks a lot for your quick response, can you send me some format of Letter from HR describing roles, it has to be signed by the project manager, right?


----------



## Shiv11

*ACS Review and Appeal Outcome*

Hi All,
Lets start a new thread for "ACS Review and Appeal Outcome".

Kindly Post the Review and appeal outcome to below link

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...97-acs-review-appeal-outcome.html#post2465273


----------



## huzefa85

Guys,

Got my ACS response today
Positive outcome, deducted 2 years of experience 

Next step EOI


----------



## sairavi

Congrats huzefa...took exactly 3 months!


----------



## huzefa85

sairavi said:


> Congrats huzefa...took exactly 3 months!


Thanks sairavi.

Yup, exactly 3 months. That's the normal timeline nowadays from ACS.


----------



## pappu123

Hi Asish1137, 

Below is the details. 

Hi 

I have applied for the review for the below reason. 

I have applied for ACS assessment and got +ve assessment. 

I have worked in two companies. 

Comp1 - 2.5 years
Comp2 - 7 years. 

ACS has not considered 2.5 years for the selected skillset. I have applied for the review of it with fresh documentation. 

I have applied for the review yesterday and waiting for the outcome.


----------



## thearc

Hey guys,

Got my ACS result mentioning - 
Your Bachelor of Engineering from Panjab University completed in April 2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing

Does this mean i have scored 15 points for education in skill assessment?
Please reply.

261111|IELTS-L9 R9 W7 S7.5: 6-JUL-13|ACS submitted : 19-Aug-13|ACS result(+ve):25-Nov-13


----------



## it_engg

thearc said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Got my ACS result mentioning -
> Your Bachelor of Engineering from Panjab University completed in April 2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> 
> Does this mean i have scored 15 points for education in skill assessment?
> Please reply.
> 
> 261111|IELTS-L9 R9 W7 S7.5: 6-JUL-13|ACS submitted : 19-Aug-13|ACS result(+ve):25-Nov-13


that can be deduced by no of years they have deducted from your experience.paste the content of letter.


----------



## thearc

it_engg said:


> that can be deduced by no of years they have deducted from your experience.paste the content of letter.


Here you are. Thought it would be a good idea to remove name of organizations before posting coz my boss is also a regular visitor here  
So what do you think?


----------



## it_engg

thearc said:


> Here you are. Thought it would be a good idea to remove name of organizations before posting coz my boss is also a regular visitor here
> So what do you think?


Congratzzz you got those 15 points !!!!


----------



## thearc

it_engg said:


> Congratzzz you got those 15 points !!!!


You mean to say 20 i.e. 15 for education + 5 for experience (3 years skilled) :yield:


----------



## it_engg

thearc said:


> You mean to say 20 i.e. 15 for education + 5 for experience (3 years skilled) :yield:


yes and I guess 30 for your age too


----------



## Shiv11

huzefa85 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got my ACS response today
> Positive outcome, deducted 2 years of experience
> 
> Next step EOI


Congrats buddy. 

What was you Branch in engineering?


----------



## misguided

magneto said:


> I received my result today.


Congrats dude. Can you please let us know how many years were deducted by ACS? also your graduation degree?


----------



## misguided

As far as results are concerned ,here is the update :

*sevnik0202 01-Aug
howjay 02-Aug
ratnesh.nagori 07-Aug
Sai2Aus 12-Aug
magneto 26-Aug*
karanasupr13 27-Aug
Steve_SAP 27-Aug
unoven_11 27-Aug
simi1212 30-Aug
passi84 04-Sep
misguided 05-Sep
BlackBelt 05-Sep
kimh 09-Sep
Shreyas 10-Sep	
yasin 10-Sep
Deepshikha 14-Sep
haisergeant 17-Sep
reddytelecom478 19-Sep
MubaZ 26-Sep

The people in colored fonts have already got their results. Let us know if anyone else has got their results as well .


----------



## mja_716

karanauspr13 said:


> ACS did not mention anything about Education, So You should get your degree assessed by VETASSESS PTA for sure. My total experience is around 10 years, but as per ACS I can claim only 5 points (3+yrs experience) :frusty:




Hi Karan,

I may require some of your help to complete the VETASSESS application. I am bit confused while making the online application regarding the photographs to be provided as scanned copies or paste them on a paper and get the paper certified and later scan and upload this. Can you be able to pm on junaid_716 at ya hu dot com to discuss or suggest a meant to contact you.

Regards,
Junaid.


----------



## Steve_SAP

I got my +ve ACS results today and as expected they deducted 4 years of my experience


----------



## sagarsa

Hi All, 
Can someone please tell, how many years of experience gets deducted when you apply for ACS - BE (Computer Science ), 5.5 experience as tester.


----------



## it_engg

sagarsa said:


> Hi All,
> Can someone please tell, how many years of experience gets deducted when you apply for ACS - BE (Computer Science ), 5.5 experience as tester.


It would be 2 years.


----------



## misguided

*sevnik0202 01-Aug
howjay 02-Aug
ratnesh.nagori 07-Aug
Sai2Aus 12-Aug
magneto 26-Aug
karanasupr13 27-Aug
Steve_SAP 27-Aug*
unoven_11 27-Aug
simi1212 30-Aug
passi84 04-Sep
misguided 05-Sep
BlackBelt 05-Sep
kimh 09-Sep
Shreyas 10-Sep	
yasin 10-Sep
Deepshikha 14-Sep
haisergeant 17-Sep
reddytelecom478 19-Sep
MubaZ 26-Sep

The people in colored fonts have already got their results. Let us know if anyone else has got their results as well .


----------



## misguided

Steve_SAP said:


> I got my +ve ACS results today and as expected they deducted 4 years of my experience


Mate what was your graduation backgroud? Major in Computing ?


----------



## oasis2000

I submitted my ACS application last evening and this afternoon it is in stage 4. So does that mean from today, another 12 weeks or so to expect a reply from them? Many thanks.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

oasis2000 said:


> I submitted my ACS application last evening and this afternoon it is in stage 4. So does that mean from today, another 12 weeks or so to expect a reply from them? Many thanks.


From today, it will take 12 weeks + 3 weeks of holidays to get assessment done.


----------



## Steve_SAP

misguided said:


> Mate what was your graduation backgroud? Major in Computing ?


Yes, my degree was assessed as major in computing. I am holding a B.Sc Electronics science degree (3 years course) from Madras university.


----------



## russel_diu

Hi Sanje,
Greetings!
Can you please tell, finally how much time ACS took to complete your assessment. In-fact, I need to do my ACS and am in confusion.


----------



## russel_diu

Hi Karanauspr,
Greetings!
Did u got your result yet?


----------



## bravokal

I applied on 20 Aug 13,got my +ve assessment on 20 Nov 2013..took exactly 3 months(92-93 days)..but sometimes it may take more time(maybe more than 100-110 days) depending on ur job code i guess..goodluck to everybody still waiting


----------



## russel_diu

Thanks a lot for your prompt help. Wish you a great Future at AU.


----------



## misguided

Steve_SAP said:


> Yes, my degree was assessed as major in computing. I am holding a B.Sc Electronics science degree (3 years course) from Madras university.


They assesed your degree Major in computing , but still deducted 4 years?


----------



## rubonno1

Hi Team,

I got the positive assessment today. I would like to thank everyone for their kind support. Attached is ACS Assessment letter extract.


I have couple of queries regarding the EOI submission :-

1) Experince submission in EOI 

Details need to be submitted for experience which ACS found relevant( From May
2006). Not the complete work experience.

2) Want to cross check the points 

I can claim 15 for graduation and 10 points for 5 years work experience.


Thanks
Rubnono1


----------



## russel_diu

Hmm, for Christmas break it might take 16 - 18 weeks in total. Anyway, wish they will do it in a faster way....


----------



## huzefa85

Shiv11 said:


> Congrats buddy.
> 
> What was you Branch in engineering?


B.E in Computer Science


----------



## guri.d.chd

Hello there,

when did you applied?

One of my friend applied for Business analyst on 23-August-2013 but is still waiting for the ACS result.


can you guide?

Guri



rubonno1 said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> I got the positive assessment today. I would like to thank everyone for their kind support. Attached is ACS Assessment letter extract.
> 
> 
> I have couple of queries regarding the EOI submission :-
> 
> 1) Experince submission in EOI
> 
> Details need to be submitted for experience which ACS found relevant( From May
> 2006). Not the complete work experience.
> 
> 2) Want to cross check the points
> 
> I can claim 15 for graduation and 10 points for 5 years work experience.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Rubnono1


----------



## yasin

Several ACS filing dates and ACS assessment receipt dates are posted as Google Docs here:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc#gid=0


----------



## krish82

Steve_SAP said:


> Yes, my degree was assessed as major in computing. I am holding a B.Sc Electronics science degree (3 years course) from Madras university.


Hi,
How many years of exp you have and which job code you applied.


----------



## Steve_SAP

misguided said:


> They assesed your degree Major in computing , but still deducted 4 years?


It is because my education is not closely related to the occupation code (261311 - Analyst Programmer) according to ACS. If they decide it is closely related then they will deduct only 2 years. God knows how they come to a conclusion it is closely/not closely related


----------



## Steve_SAP

krish82 said:


> Hi,
> How many years of exp you have and which job code you applied.


I have 6 years of exp, applied under 261311 - Analyst Programmer


----------



## thinkpanther

Dear All,

Need some urgent help with submitting my EOI application.

My ACS Assessment states that my experience after July 2006 is relevant to the skill code that I have applied for.

I started working from 1st July 2004, so a deduction of two years should lead us to July 2006 but I am a bit confused when they say 'after' July 2006. Should I claim points from 01 July 2006 or 01 August 2006?

I see that most people have got a assessment which says after the same month when you started working. 

Just wanted to check what is the general practice which approaching this.


----------



## gotstamped

hi!

i'm planning to have my skills assessed as an Analyst Programmer.

my COE indicates that i did "systems analysis, development and implementation of Information Technology solutions". 
just one sentence. is this good enough?

thanks


----------



## gotstamped

another question -- my COE was given to me many years ago.
now, the HR staff who signed it have left the company already. 
can i still use this COE?

thanks


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

gotstamped said:


> hi!
> 
> i'm planning to have my skills assessed as an Analyst Programmer.
> 
> my COE indicates that i did "systems analysis, development and implementation of Information Technology solutions".
> just one sentence. is this good enough?
> 
> thanks


I think you COE should contain all the roles you perform in company. One sentence will not be enough.


----------



## haisergeant

My paper is six years old and the company moved already. So I think it won't be a problem. I still use this paper to assess, after notarized


----------



## gotstamped

thanks for the replies!


----------



## guri.d.chd

Hello there,

One of my friend applied for Business analyst on 23-August-2013 but is still waiting for the ACS result.

What should we do as it's already 12 weeks.

Guri






ratnesh.nagori said:


> I think you COE should contain all the roles you perform in company. One sentence will not be enough.


----------



## huzefa85

guri.d.chd said:


> Hello there,
> 
> One of my friend applied for Business analyst on 23-August-2013 but is still waiting for the ACS result.
> 
> What should we do as it's already 12 weeks.
> 
> Guri


Mail ACS and check with them the status.


----------



## thinkpanther

huzefa85 said:


> Mail ACS and check with them the status.


Mailing them might delay the process further. Usually the results are coming within 14 weeks nowardays. So wait for another 2 weeks before mailing.


----------



## febgod2000

hi Think panther , i am also from bangalore.
Are you applying directly or though agent ???????


----------



## thinkpanther

febgod2000 said:


> hi Think panther , i am also from bangalore.
> Are you applying directly or though agent ???????


Trying to apply by myself for now


----------



## ashish1137

rubonno1 said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> I got the positive assessment today. I would like to thank everyone for their kind support. Attached is ACS Assessment letter extract.
> 
> I have couple of queries regarding the EOI submission :-
> 
> 1) Experince submission in EOI
> 
> Details need to be submitted for experience which ACS found relevant( From May
> 2006). Not the complete work experience.
> 
> 2) Want to cross check the points
> 
> I can claim 15 for graduation and 10 points for 5 years work experience.
> 
> Thanks
> Rubnono1


Hi Rubunno,

Good to see your applucation progress.

Congratulations. 

Regards
Ashish


----------



## ashish1137

thinkpanther said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Need some urgent help with submitting my EOI application.
> 
> My ACS Assessment states that my experience after July 2006 is relevant to the skill code that I have applied for.
> 
> I started working from 1st July 2004, so a deduction of two years should lead us to July 2006 but I am a bit confused when they say 'after' July 2006. Should I claim points from 01 July 2006 or 01 August 2006?
> 
> I see that most people have got a assessment which says after the same month when you started working.
> 
> Just wanted to check what is the general practice which approaching this.


01st August


----------



## guri.d.chd

Hi There,

One of my friend has got below letter from ACS:

Your qualifications have been assessed as not meeting the ACS educational requirements for this application type. 
We would like to provide you the option to change your application type to a RPL application (Recognition of Prior Learning). 
To proceed with a RPL application, please complete the 2 following actions: 
Action No: 1 - Please submit an additional payment of $50.00 AUD.

She applied under Business analyst code and had below education qual:

1. B.Com ( Honors)
2. PGDBM in Finance and marketing (2 year)

Pls guide on this. 

Thanks,
Guri




ratnesh.nagori said:


> I think you COE should contain all the roles you perform in company. One sentence will not be enough.


----------



## Steve_SAP

guri.d.chd said:


> Hi There,
> 
> One of my friend has got below letter from ACS:
> 
> Your qualifications have been assessed as not meeting the ACS educational requirements for this application type.
> We would like to provide you the option to change your application type to a RPL application (Recognition of Prior Learning).
> To proceed with a RPL application, please complete the 2 following actions:
> Action No: 1 - Please submit an additional payment of $50.00 AUD.
> 
> She applied under Business analyst code and had below education qual:
> 
> 1. B.Com ( Honors)
> 2. PGDBM in Finance and marketing (2 year)
> 
> Pls guide on this.
> 
> Thanks,
> Guri


Since your friend is holding non-ICT qualification she has to submit a project work (RPL). The below link has a sample RPL document provided by ACS. 

http://rpl-it.com/ACS-Project-Report-Form-Sample.pdf


----------



## visitkangaroos

guri.d.chd said:


> Hi There,
> 
> One of my friend has got below letter from ACS:
> 
> Your qualifications have been assessed as not meeting the ACS educational requirements for this application type.
> We would like to provide you the option to change your application type to a RPL application (Recognition of Prior Learning).
> To proceed with a RPL application, please complete the 2 following actions:
> Action No: 1 - Please submit an additional payment of $50.00 AUD.
> 
> She applied under Business analyst code and had below education qual:
> 
> 1. B.Com ( Honors)
> 2. PGDBM in Finance and marketing (2 year)
> 
> Pls guide on this.
> 
> Thanks,
> Guri


After how much time of submitting this application your friend got this notification from ACS.


----------



## Apekshap

Hello All,


I am working as a Software Tester in a MNC from last 3.5 years, my company has intially given me offer letter which states my job designation as software engineer, now I want to go for ACS qualification for software tester 261314 and upon request company has given me referrel letter but it states designation as software engineer while roles and responisbilities of software tester, I talked with my HR they are unable to produce a referrel letter which states designation as "Software Tester".

I really confused now, Should I go with ACS with Software Tester or Software Engineer role ?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Apekshap said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> I am working as a Software Tester in a MNC from last 3.5 years, my company has intially given me offer letter which states my job designation as software engineer, now I want to go for ACS qualification for software tester 261314 and upon request company has given me referrel letter but it states designation as software engineer while roles and responisbilities of software tester, I talked with my HR they are unable to produce a referrel letter which states designation as "Software Tester".
> 
> I really confused now, Should I go with ACS with Software Tester or Software Engineer role ?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.


Designation does not matter. Roles and responsibilities does. If roles are mentioned clearly in the reference letter, it should not be a problem.


----------



## Apekshap

My referral letter mentions following roles and responibilities, is this sufficient for software tester code 261314 ?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Apekshap said:


> My referral letter mentions following roles and responibilities, is this sufficient for software tester code 261314 ?


Yes. looks good.


----------



## chennaiguy

Apekshap said:


> My referral letter mentions following roles and responibilities, is this sufficient for software tester code 261314 ?


 Buddy, my personal suggestion is to get the r&r reviewed private by PMing or emailing the experts here. Listing it here may leads to plagiarism which is a serious offense as per acs/diac.


----------



## Apekshap

chennaiguy said:


> Buddy, my personal suggestion is to get the r&r reviewed private by PMing or emailing the experts here. Listing it here may leads to plagiarism which is a serious offense as per acs/diac.


How to edit the post, I am not able to do it ?


----------



## maktabi

*recieved assessment*

Hi all,
I have received my assessment this morning. as expected they haven't consider the experiance which was before my diploma. the good news was they didn't deduct the two years from the period they considered. now I will have only to wait for four months by then I will be able to claim 5 points for work experiance. any correction for my understanding will be appreciated.


30 November 2013
Our Reference: *****
Mr ***************
********,
********
SAUDI ARABIA.
Dear Mr ***********,
Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 29
August 2013.
Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and
Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
Your Microsoft Certified Systems Engineer from Mcrosoft completed May 2011 has been
assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing
Your Microsoft Certified Technology Specialist from Microsoft completed April 2011 has been
assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing
The following employment after April 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 06/05 - 08/08 (3yrs 2mths)
Position: Systems Administrator
Employer: *************
Country: SAUDI ARABIA
Dates: 11/08 - 08/13 (4yrs 9mths)
Position: Computer Programmer
Employer: *************
Country: SAUDI ARABIA


----------



## sagarsa

Hi,
I have been working with the same organization since 5 years. While mentioning the employment details in ACS reference letter, do I need to keep the employment end date as blank or "the current month and year".


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

maktabi said:


> Hi all,
> I have received my assessment this morning. as expected they haven't consider the experiance which was before my diploma. the good news was they didn't deduct the two years from the period they considered. now I will have only to wait for four months by then I will be able to claim 5 points for work experiance. any correction for my understanding will be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 30 November 2013
> Our Reference: *****
> Mr ***************
> ********,
> ********
> SAUDI ARABIA.
> Dear Mr ***********,
> Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 29
> August 2013.
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and
> Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
> Your Microsoft Certified Systems Engineer from Mcrosoft completed May 2011 has been
> assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing
> Your Microsoft Certified Technology Specialist from Microsoft completed April 2011 has been
> assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing
> The following employment after April 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
> level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Dates: 06/05 - 08/08 (3yrs 2mths)
> Position: Systems Administrator
> Employer: *************
> Country: SAUDI ARABIA
> Dates: 11/08 - 08/13 (4yrs 9mths)
> Position: Computer Programmer
> Employer: *************
> Country: SAUDI ARABIA


*The following employment after April 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled *\

Yes, you can claim 5 points for exp after May 2014.


----------



## sagarsa

Hi,
I have been working with the same organization since 5 years. While mentioning the employment details in ACS reference letter, do I need to keep the employment end date as blank or "the current month and year".

Also, below is the list of documents that I am going to submit -
1) Passport
2) Degree certificate
3) Transcripts
4) Employment proof letter from the company
5) Reference letter from colleague with responsibilities detail.

I understand, All above documents to be notarised and scan copy to be submitted. Please let me know if I am missing something here. Thanks.


----------



## karnavidyut

sagarsa said:


> Hi,
> I have been working with the same organization since 5 years. While mentioning the employment details in ACS reference letter, do I need to keep the employment end date as blank or "the current month and year".
> 
> Also, below is the list of documents that I am going to submit -
> 1) Passport
> 2) Degree certificate
> 3) Transcripts
> 4) Employment proof letter from the company
> 5) Reference letter from colleague with responsibilities detail.
> 
> I understand, All above documents to be notarised and scan copy to be submitted. Please let me know if I am missing something here. Thanks.



Spot on! Go ahead and submit it....
If they need anything they will ask for it and allow you 30 days to send the additional documentation
Just a suggestion....would it be possible to get the reference letter from a manager within your organisation instead of a colleague? Try to get it and keep ready just in case they ask for it


----------



## it_engg

sagarsa said:


> Hi,
> I have been working with the same organization since 5 years. While mentioning the employment details in ACS reference letter, do I need to keep the employment end date as blank or "the current month and year".


IT Should be having current date


----------



## milan-sheva

Dears,

I worked with two companies, the first one from 3/2006 until 6/2011, and the second one from 6/2011 until now. I got ACS assessment last year in November, but when I sent them the reference letter, I sent the reference letter of the first company only, and they approved it as (5yrs 3mths) as my reference letter.
In March/2013 I will complete 8 years of experience, so I should be eligible to get 15 points from overseas experience. my question is, do I have to do the ACS assessment again so ACS assess my second employment in the second company (to approve these 3 years), or I can apply for DIAC with my current ACS assessment and prove to them my 8 years of experience by job contract, salary slips, and bank statements?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Sai2Aus

sagarsa said:


> Hi,
> I have been working with the same organization since 5 years. While mentioning the employment details in ACS reference letter, do I need to keep the employment end date as blank or "the current month and year".
> 
> Also, below is the list of documents that I am going to submit -
> 1) Passport
> 2) Degree certificate
> 3) Transcripts
> 4) Employment proof letter from the company
> 5) Reference letter from colleague with responsibilities detail.
> 
> I understand, All above documents to be notarised and scan copy to be submitted. Please let me know if I am missing something here. Thanks.


In my letter I said currently working and mentioned the date when I got it done. I didnt have any issues. But some of them where asked to provide a new letter.so you do bith. Tell currently working and also mention 'to date'also to be safe. When your asked for additional documents it might delay your process. So be safe.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Sai2Aus

milan-sheva said:


> Dears,
> 
> I worked with two companies, the first one from 3/2006 until 6/2011, and the second one from 6/2011 until now. I got ACS assessment last year in November, but when I sent them the reference letter, I sent the reference letter of the first company only, and they approved it as (5yrs 3mths) as my reference letter.
> In March/2013 I will complete 8 years of experience, so I should be eligible to get 15 points from overseas experience. my question is, do I have to do the ACS assessment again so ACS assess my second employment in the second company (to approve these 3 years), or I can apply for DIAC with my current ACS assessment and prove to them my 8 years of experience by job contract, salary slips, and bank statements?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help.


You need to re apply for ACS to claim points for the newly added experience. Also according to your qualifications ACS deducts some years from your total experience. So im doubtful if you can claim 15points.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Guest

chennaiguy said:


> Buddy, my personal suggestion is to get the r&r reviewed private by PMing or emailing the experts here. Listing it here may leads to plagiarism which is a serious offense as per acs/diac.


 My suggestion is to NOT randomly PM people you think may help without having been invited to do so. Some members receive hundreds of unsolicited PMs and they cant help everyone and it becomes annoying having to deal with so many. 

The best way to get help is by posting on the forum where you will get the most answers. So long as you are not the one doing the copying and you dont include any personal details you'll be fine.


----------



## the_qamar

I got my ACS ,after 13 weeks .Thanks


----------



## milan-sheva

Sai2Aus said:


> You need to re apply for ACS to claim points for the newly added experience. Also according to your qualifications ACS deducts some years from your total experience. So im doubtful if you can claim 15points.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Thanks for your reply,
ACS didn't deduct any years, I just didn't send any reference letter for my second job, so they didn't mention it in the Assessment.


----------



## misguided

misguided said:


> *sevnik0202 01-Aug
> howjay 02-Aug
> ratnesh.nagori 07-Aug
> Sai2Aus 12-Aug
> magneto 26-Aug
> karanasupr13 27-Aug
> Steve_SAP 27-Aug*
> unoven_11 27-Aug
> simi1212 30-Aug
> passi84 04-Sep
> misguided 05-Sep
> BlackBelt 05-Sep
> kimh 09-Sep
> Shreyas 10-Sep
> yasin 10-Sep
> Deepshikha 14-Sep
> haisergeant 17-Sep
> reddytelecom478 19-Sep
> MubaZ 26-Sep


Hi Anyone else has any updates? Any new results that have been processed?


----------



## gchabs

*Will the outcome be +ve ?*

Hey Guys,

I'm just about to apply for ACS assessment under ANZSCO Code 261111 Business Analyst.

Well, I have a total of 26 months of relevant experience working as a Business Analyst. So clearly, I cannot claim any pts for Work Experience. However, for ACS to assess my degree as Major in Computing, will they be looking for 2 years or 4 years of experience to deduct?

Just so you know, I hold..
1) Bachelors degree in Management Studies - BMS from India. (Visit this link and expand syllabus tab - Jai Hind College - to see modules studied)
2) MSc in IT, Management and Organisational from UK (Visit this link - Programme Content - to see modules studied)
3) PRINCE 2 practitioner Certificate (got that in September 2008 and as any certificate is valid for 5 years, it just expired 2 months ago this year, But I think I can still use that to show to ACS, what do you think?)

Work experience wise,
Have some gaps in between (out of job + been part of irrelevant jobs to the chosen occupation) - Which ofcorse I don't intend to show to ACS as submitting CV is optional, isn't it? However my last 2 years, 2 months(still working here as BA) are totally relevant and my reference letter quite covers the roles and responsibilities as stated in ANZSCO CODE DESCRIPTIONS PDF on ACS website.(I had asked my employer to refer to this PDF while drafting an experience letter so he can ensure there isn't much gap in what I have done and what ACS would want to see on such a letter)

Now what do you guys think..
1) Will ACS deduct 2 years? Will it consider my MSc and PRINCE 2 taken together as Major in Computing?
OR
2) Will ACS deduct 4 years? Which I don't have and hence will the outcome be -ve? Since my bachelor degree is not ICT Major?[/QUOTE]


----------



## mothermary

Did they deducted any experience of yours..My degree is BE(EC).i have 9 yrs experience as software tester,do you have any idea.how many yrs acs may deduct from my total experience..?????????????????I applied on 9.10.13..waiting for ACS result....


----------



## huzefa85

mothermary said:


> Did they deducted any experience of yours..My degree is BE(EC).i have 9 yrs experience as software tester,do you have any idea.how many yrs acs may deduct from my total experience..?????????????????I applied on 9.10.13..waiting for ACS result....


You should expect atleast 4 years being deducted, as your degree is ICT major, but your education is not directly related to your work experience.


----------



## ShradhaAgr

*Bcom then Certificate then MCA*

Hi everyone,
I am new here and going to go for Skill assessment at the earliest. Would be really grateful if u all can help me with some of my queries.
To brief my education and work ex:-
I did BCOM in the year 1998. Then went for a Certificate course in 2001-2002.It was a complete full time 6 months course which included programming and data base languages.
After that I worked in IT for around 3 years and did MCA in 2008. So after MCA I have completed 5 years.
Since then I am working in IT and now in one of the CMM level 5 MNC.
So my queries are :
1)Should I show the Bcom degree?
2)How many years will they deduct?

Kindly advise. Please any one in the forum please advise.

Thanks & Regards.


----------



## yasin

ACS results will soon come particularly for applicants who lodged by first week of September. Goodluck


----------



## batcoder0619

*ACS Skills Assessment*

Hi,
below is currently my situation and need advice from the seniors of what could be the possible outcome of my skills assessment by ACS:
2010 - Completed Bachelor of Science Degree in Computer Science
2010 - Current (post qualification) - 3 years exp as Analyst Programmer
2013 - Completed Postgraduate Diploma in Computer Science
2013 - Complete MCSD certification

according to above, how many points do you think I would get for education and work experience if I nominate occupation 2613 - analyst programmer?

I would really appreciate your assistance in this..

Thanks in advance


----------



## irrara

yasin said:


> ACS results will soon come particularly for applicants who lodged by first week of September. Goodluck


Hi,
I also applied on the 10th of September, 2013.
Please, write when you get your results


----------



## gchabs

gchabs said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I'm just about to apply for ACS assessment under ANZSCO Code 261111 Business Analyst.
> 
> Well, I have a total of 26 months of relevant experience working as a Business Analyst. So clearly, I cannot claim any pts for Work Experience. However, for ACS to assess my degree as Major in Computing, will they be looking for 2 years or 4 years of experience to deduct?
> 
> Just so you know, I hold..
> 1) Bachelors degree in Management Studies - BMS from India. (Visit this link and expand syllabus tab - Jai Hind College - to see modules studied)
> 2) MSc in IT, Management and Organisational from UK (Visit this link - Programme Content - to see modules studied)
> 3) PRINCE 2 practitioner Certificate (got that in September 2008 and as any certificate is valid for 5 years, it just expired 2 months ago this year, But I think I can still use that to show to ACS, what do you think?)
> 
> Work experience wise,
> Have some gaps in between (out of job + been part of irrelevant jobs to the chosen occupation) - Which ofcorse I don't intend to show to ACS as submitting CV is optional, isn't it? However my last 2 years, 2 months(still working here as BA) are totally relevant and my reference letter quite covers the roles and responsibilities as stated in ANZSCO CODE DESCRIPTIONS PDF on ACS website.(I had asked my employer to refer to this PDF while drafting an experience letter so he can ensure there isn't much gap in what I have done and what ACS would want to see on such a letter)
> 
> Now what do you guys think..
> 1) Will ACS deduct 2 years? Will it consider my MSc and PRINCE 2 taken together as Major in Computing?
> OR
> 2) Will ACS deduct 4 years? Which I don't have and hence will the outcome be -ve? Since my bachelor degree is not ICT Major?


Still looking for an advise, would be great if anyone can put in his 2 cents worth...


----------



## Ozbabe

maktabi said:


> Hi all,
> I have received my assessment this morning. as expected they haven't consider the experiance which was before my diploma. the good news was they didn't deduct the two years from the period they considered. now I will have only to wait for four months by then I will be able to claim 5 points for work experiance. any correction for my understanding will be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 30 November 2013
> Our Reference: *****
> Mr ***************
> ********,
> ********
> SAUDI ARABIA.
> Dear Mr ***********,
> Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 29
> August 2013.
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and
> Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
> Your Microsoft Certified Systems Engineer from Mcrosoft completed May 2011 has been
> assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing
> Your Microsoft Certified Technology Specialist from Microsoft completed April 2011 has been
> assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing
> The following employment after April 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
> level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Dates: 06/05 - 08/08 (3yrs 2mths)
> Position: Systems Administrator
> Employer: *************
> Country: SAUDI ARABIA
> Dates: 11/08 - 08/13 (4yrs 9mths)
> Position: Computer Programmer
> Employer: *************
> Country: SAUDI ARABIA


Congrats Maktabi,

Can you please clarify if you had obtained your diploma before or after your Microsoft certification as I had certification before my degree and want to know when they will consider me as being skilled.

Thanks


----------



## ShradhaAgr

Ozbabe said:


> Congrats Maktabi,
> 
> Can you please clarify if you had obtained your diploma before or after your Microsoft certification as I had certification before my degree and want to know when they will consider me as being skilled.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Maktabi,

Congratulations for ur positive assessment!!!

How many years of experience do you have before ur diploma. 
I also have few years of experience in IT before I did MCA. So , this might help to know my case too.
Thanks in Advance.


----------



## nirman91

OK i am new to this group . I submiited MY EOI on 22/11/2013 . i Have 60 points for visa 189 and 65 for 190 . I clicked on any state for for visa 190 .
Since the cut off for ICT BA is 65 ..is there any chance for me ? since the seats are limited . DO you think there would be a new SOL in 2014 -2015 for ICT BA ? 

Also, Since i have done my masters in business - Enterprise resource planning . can i get assessed for Database administrater or system adminsitrator for software and aplications programmer to apply for state sponseship 

I am very confused and lost . please guide me


----------



## barinder

nirman91 said:


> OK i am new to this group . I submiited MY EOI on 22/11/2013 . i Have 60 points for visa 189 and 65 for 190 . I clicked on any state for for visa 190 .
> Since the cut off for ICT BA is 65 ..is there any chance for me ? since the seats are limited . DO you think there would be a new SOL in 2014 -2015 for ICT BA ?
> 
> Also, Since i have done my masters in business - Enterprise resource planning . can i get assessed for Database administrater or system adminsitrator for software and aplications programmer to apply for state sponseship
> 
> I am very confused and lost . please guide me


Hi,

Could you please give your educational and professional background ? How you have counted 60 Points for 189 and 65 for 190 ?


----------



## nirman91

i have done my masters in logistics and masters in enterrise resource plannig from vic uni. Got my skills assessed by ACS and its been positiive i got 8.5,8,7,7.5 in ielts .

For visa 189
age-30
education-15
stayin in aus- 5
ielts -10..

when i applied for eoi , i clicked on state sponseship and clicked on any state. in the end it showed me 60 points for 189 and 65 for 190


----------



## nirman91

barinder said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please give your educational and professional background ? How you have counted 60 Points for 189 and 65 for 190 ?



i have done my masters in logistics and masters in enterrise resource plannig from vic uni. Got my skills assessed by ACS and its been positiive i got 8.5,8,7,7.5 in ielts .

For visa 189
age-30
education-15
stayin in aus- 5
ielts -10..

when i applied for eoi , i clicked on state sponseship and clicked on any state. in the end it showed me 60 points for 189 and 65 for 190


----------



## maktabi

Ozbabe said:


> Congrats Maktabi,
> 
> Can you please clarify if you had obtained your diploma before or after your Microsoft certification as I had certification before my degree and want to know when they will consider me as being skilled.
> 
> Thanks


Thank you for your reply Ozbabe, 

The only diploma I have submitted to ACS is Microsoft diploma which I awarded in May, 2011. 

if you have any further question I will be more than happy to help.


----------



## maktabi

ShradhaAgr said:


> Hi Maktabi,
> 
> Congratulations for ur positive assessment!!!
> 
> How many years of experience do you have before ur diploma.
> I also have few years of experience in IT before I did MCA. So , this might help to know my case too.
> Thanks in Advance.


Thank you Shradha, 

I have been working in the same field since June, 2006. I had some computer diploma from local computer institutes in my home. But in fact I did not send those to ACS since they are not tested from any recognised authority.

However, ACS have accredited only the period after I award Microsoft diploma. 

I will be more than happy to answer any other inquiry. 

good luck with yours.


----------



## nirman91

ANYONE GONNA ADVICE ME ? just feel a bit ignored here


----------



## barinder

nirman91 said:


> i have done my masters in logistics and masters in enterrise resource plannig from vic uni. Got my skills assessed by ACS and its been positiive i got 8.5,8,7,7.5 in ielts .
> 
> For visa 189
> age-30
> education-15
> stayin in aus- 5
> ielts -10..
> 
> when i applied for eoi , i clicked on state sponseship and clicked on any state. in the end it showed me 60 points for 189 and 65 for 190


For which ACS code you got your qualification assessed ?


----------



## nirman91

barinder said:


> For which ACS code you got your qualification assessed ?


I got assessed for ICT business analsyt. Since the seats are vry limited .. what else could i get assessed under ... ?


----------



## GBTUSA

nirman91 said:


> OK i am new to this group . I submiited MY EOI on 22/11/2013 . i Have 60 points for visa 189 and 65 for 190 . I clicked on any state for for visa 190 .
> Since the cut off for ICT BA is 65 ..is there any chance for me ? since the seats are limited . DO you think there would be a new SOL in 2014 -2015 for ICT BA ?
> 
> Also, Since i have done my masters in business - Enterprise resource planning . can i get assessed for Database administrater or system adminsitrator for software and aplications programmer to apply for state sponseship
> 
> I am very confused and lost . please guide me


From previous experiences I have seen on this forum, I think you made a mistake to click on any state for visa 190. States will not show interest in you if you don't pick a particular state. they fell that you are not commited enough. I have seen some posts here who got rejected for the same reason. experts, what say you?


----------



## nirman91

GBTUSA said:


> From previous experiences I have seen on this forum, I think you made a mistake to click on any state for visa 190. States will not show interest in you if you don't pick a particular state. they fell that you are not commited enough. I have seen some posts here who got rejected for the same reason. experts, what say you?



So how do i find which state provides sponsership and can i still update that on my EOI ?

Also Can i use 2 skills assessment ?

Am i eligible to apply for system admin under acs since i have completed my masters of ERP ?


----------



## GBTUSA

nirman91 said:


> So how do i find which state provides sponsership and can i still update that on my EOI ?
> 
> Also Can i use 2 skills assessment ?
> 
> Am i eligible to apply for system admin under acs since i have completed my masters of ERP ?



I would wait for the experts here to answer your questions. however, you should have found out which state is accepting application for your skill set and then applied to one of the them...if there is more than one. 

Go to DIAC website and check out if you can still change it. hope things work out in your favor.


----------



## nirman91

GBTUSA said:


> I would wait for the experts here to answer your questions. however, you should have found out which state is accepting application for your skill set and then applied to one of the them...if there is more than one.
> 
> Go to DIAC website and check out if you can still change it. hope things work out in your favor.


I applied for both 190 and 189 .so if my 189 is rejected . can i still go ahead with the 190 ?


----------



## GBTUSA

nirman91 said:


> I applied for both 190 and 189 .so if my 189 is rejected . can i still go ahead with the 190 ?


I don't know about your 189, but, 190 is where I feel you made a mistake. wait for experts to reply. I'm a newbie like you and I don't want to answer questions I know nothing about.


----------



## nirman91

GBTUSA said:


> I don't know about your 189, but, 190 is where I feel you made a mistake. wait for experts to reply. I'm a newbie like you and I don't want to answer questions I know nothing about.



Thanks for your advice bud


----------



## OZIND

Hi,

Got the visa grant email today, it's so relieving...:xmasunwrap:

I applied of ACS in 2012 sept itself and all those guys who are worrying that CO might deduct the points ... it's not the case.....

it's time to chill out....:whoo::hippie::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::

THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR THE HELP :hail::hail:

And all the best to eveyrone.. ! :tree::tree::tree: :xmascandle::tree::tree: :santa:


----------



## GBTUSA

OZIND said:


> Hi,
> 
> Got the visa grant email today, it's so relieving...:xmasunwrap:
> 
> I applied of ACS in 2012 sept itself and all those guys who are worrying that CO might deduct the points ... it's not the case.....
> 
> it's time to chill out....:whoo::hippie::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::
> 
> THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR THE HELP :hail::hail:
> 
> And all the best to eveyrone.. ! :tree::tree::tree: :xmascandle::tree::tree: :santa:


congrats!!!!


----------



## misguided

89th day of my ACS application today. Still the status shows as "with assesor"


----------



## haisergeant

OZIND said:


> Hi,
> 
> Got the visa grant email today, it's so relieving...:xmasunwrap:
> 
> I applied of ACS in 2012 sept itself and all those guys who are worrying that CO might deduct the points ... it's not the case.....
> 
> it's time to chill out....:whoo::hippie::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::
> 
> THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR THE HELP :hail::hail:
> 
> And all the best to eveyrone.. ! :tree::tree::tree: :xmascandle::tree::tree: :santa:


Congrats bro, new journey begins.


----------



## russel_diu

Lots of Congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## bdtomas

ozind said:


> hi,
> 
> got the visa grant email today, it's so relieving...:xmasunwrap:
> 
> I applied of acs in 2012 sept itself and all those guys who are worrying that co might deduct the points ... It's not the case.....
> 
> It's time to chill out....:whoo::hippie::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the help :hail::hail:
> 
> And all the best to eveyrone.. ! :tree::tree::tree: :xmascandle::tree::tree: :santa:


congrats.........................


----------



## barinder

misguided said:


> 89th day of my ACS application today. Still the status shows as "with assesor"


These days ACS takes around 12 ~ 16 weeks so relax and wait.


----------



## joanthegreat

*Help!!! ACS Result*

Hi All, 

I applied my assessment last August 23. Waiting approx. 3 months and last saturday i got my result. And to my surprise it is not the result i am expecting since i have calculated my requirements properly before i passed it. I have 5 years of experience as an SAP technical consultant ( applying for analyst programmer ANZSCO Code 261311 ). The negative result is due to my educational assessment where my bachelor's degree of computer enginner (5 year course) from a known school here in the Philippines was assessed only as AQF advanced diploma. Since i only got a diploma accreditation, the requirement experience yrs is 6 so i failed the requirement. 

I have a friend who applied last year and at first was assessed as AQF advance diploma then after appealing that he was from a known school here in the country and should be granted bachelor's equivalent and not advance diploma, was given a new assessment of Bachelor's degree. 

Can anyone help me decide should i go for appeal and risk ( coz i have seen in some thread that the assessment sometimes is not consistent) or should i just wait for next yr when i already have the 6 yrs experience. 

Thanks in advance for your inputs!


----------



## Apekshap

OZIND said:


> Hi,
> 
> Got the visa grant email today, it's so relieving...:xmasunwrap:
> 
> I applied of ACS in 2012 sept itself and all those guys who are worrying that CO might deduct the points ... it's not the case.....
> 
> it's time to chill out....:whoo::hippie::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::
> 
> THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR THE HELP :hail::hail:
> 
> And all the best to eveyrone.. ! :tree::tree::tree: :xmascandle::tree::tree: :santa:


Congrtulations !!!


----------



## nonee17

Hi everyone,

My first ever post in the forum, I am going to submit my documents to ACS soon, can anyone evaluate me from his/her experience because I have been reading a lot about deducting years,

Degree: Computer Engineering 4yrs (January 2002- December 2005)
Total experience: 8 yrs 4 months starting from August 2005
Jobs: 4 jobs (2 in Pakistan and 2 in SaudiArabia)
Job description: Microsoft infrastructure design and implementation
Certifications: MCP, MCTS, MCSA 2012 and MCSE 2012


----------



## batcoder0619

Anyone out there came across a similar situation as mine?? please share.


----------



## yasin

I received my positive ACS results. Unfortunately, I received a deduction of 5 years work experience. leading to a 5 points lost in overall  Mixed emotions is all I have so far. Must move on, going for IELTS.


----------



## bdtomas

yasin said:


> I received my positive ACS results. Unfortunately, I received a deduction of 5 years work experience. leading to a 5 points lost in overall  Mixed emotions is all I have so far. Must move on, going for IELTS.


Congrats for the positive result... can you please share the result text with us..


----------



## ASHWANIK_VERMA

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Latest Update:
> 
> 2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts 1380/881
> 2613	Software and Applications Programmers 4800/972



I am just started following this thread. Can I anybody let me know where we can see the current status. How many position left. I am sure by this time it would have been over..


----------



## yasin

bdtomas said:


> Congrats for the positive result... can you please share the result text with us..


The result text is simply straightforward. I only submitted a 10+ years worth of work experience from 2003 up to current under a single employer. Although ACS had assessed that as qualified equivalent qualification but ACS started counting from Sept 2008 only (instead of 2003), losing a 5 years worth of work experience.

Because of that, I am now below 60 points. So, am thinking my options to possibly move to subclass 190, maybe. But for now, got to take IELTS in a week time. Wish me luck!


----------



## nonee17

yasin said:


> The result text is simply straightforward. I only submitted a 10+ years worth of work experience from 2003 up to current under a single employer. Although ACS had assessed that as qualified equivalent qualification but ACS started counting from Sept 2008 only (instead of 2003), losing a 5 years worth of work experience.
> 
> Because of that, I am now below 60 points. So, am thinking my options to possibly move to subclass 190, maybe. But for now, got to take IELTS in a week time. Wish me luck!


What is the reason of deducting 5yrs...


----------



## BlackBelt

Hi, the reason for deducting years is that they think only after 4 years (or more, if your degree doesn't match the profession) you have the required experience in the field.

I hust got my ACS skills assessment today, after exactly 89 days of waiting. They assessed my degree correctly and gave me my full experience (16 years and nine months), they however deducted four years and said that I am skilled after 11/2000, which in my case is no problem whatsoever, as I still have 13 years of experience with this deduction.

I've just filled the EOI with a total of 75 points and now I am waiting to be invited on the 16/12/2013 round.

Thanks.


----------



## dsm

Anyone who submitted ACS in september got result?


----------



## ykps

dsm said:


> Anyone who submitted ACS in september got result?


You will receive your result exactly between 90-95 days. Don't even expect it before that. I have gone through that and I know it is frustrating.


----------



## Panko

nirman91 said:


> I applied for both 190 and 189 .so if my 189 is rejected . can i still go ahead with the 190 ?


They will not 'reject' your EOI for 189. It's just that you may not receive the invitation if the quota gets full. For 190, just selecting 'any' state in EOI is not sufficient. You need to find the states which sponsor your skills-code and should apply for state nomination on their respective web-site.

Also, it is recommended to select the 'state' to which you are applying for sponsorship in EOI, rather than selecting 'any' option.

You can edit/update your EOI till you get the invitation.


----------



## nirman91

Panko said:


> They will not 'reject' your EOI for 189. It's just that you may not receive the invitation if the quota gets full. For 190, just selecting 'any' state in EOI is not sufficient. You need to find the states which sponsor your skills-code and should apply for state nomination on their respective web-site.
> 
> Also, it is recommended to select the 'state' to which you are applying for sponsorship in EOI, rather than selecting 'any' option.
> 
> You can edit/update your EOI till you get the invitation.



hey panki thanks for the information.. so finally you recon i should appy for assesment under analyst programmer or software enginner or database admin since i have completed masters in ERP ? also , is there many seats left for the analsyt programmer ? do u think there is a chance of geting the 189 sucessful through that ?do you have a contact number bro ?


----------



## nonee17

BlackBelt said:


> Hi, the reason for deducting years is that they think only after 4 years (or more, if your degree doesn't match the profession) you have the required experience in the field.
> 
> I hust got my ACS skills assessment today, after exactly 89 days of waiting. They assessed my degree correctly and gave me my full experience (16 years and nine months), they however deducted four years and said that I am skilled after 11/2000, which in my case is no problem whatsoever, as I still have 13 years of experience with this deduction.
> 
> I've just filled the EOI with a total of 75 points and now I am waiting to be invited on the 16/12/2013 round.
> 
> Thanks.


Thanks Blackbelt for the explanation, could you please let me know if ACS could think my degree and work mismatches, below are my details


Degree: Computer Engineering 4yrs (January 2002- December 2005)
Total experience: 8 yrs 4 months starting from August 2005
Jobs: 4 jobs (2 in Pakistan and 2 in SaudiArabia)
Job description: Microsoft infrastructure design and implementation
Certifications: MCP, MCTS, MCSA 2012 and MCSE 2012


----------



## Ozbabe

maktabi said:


> Thank you for your reply Ozbabe,
> 
> The only diploma I have submitted to ACS is Microsoft diploma which I awarded in May, 2011.
> 
> if you have any further question I will be more than happy to help.


Thanks Maktabi,

I am assuming the Microsoft Diploma is the certification you get from setting the exam? At least I have an idea of what my results might be.

Cheers


----------



## yasin

dsm said:


> Anyone who submitted ACS in september got result?


Check out the list - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc#gid=0

From the past posts abobe, I have seen 2 counts from September ACS applicants so far, that had received their ACS results. I am sure you will receive yours soon! 

I am scheduled to take my IELTS exam this coming weekend, will start to review this evening. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## maktabi

Ozbabe said:


> Thanks Maktabi,
> 
> I am assuming the Microsoft Diploma is the certification you get from setting the exam? At least I have an idea of what my results might be.
> 
> Cheers


yes you are right Ozbabe. I sat only exams, seven exams to be accurate. 

good luck with your assessment.


----------



## pappu123

Hi BlackBelt, 

Congrats for the assessment. I salute your IELTS score. 

If possible please share some tips.


----------



## pappu123

Hi DSM, 

Submitted on 5th September 2013 and got the result today from ACS


----------



## BlackBelt

You have to study a lot and train a lot as well. I highly recommend you to take an IELTS preparation course.


----------



## misguided

Any other September ACS applicants have got their results?


----------



## atiker

misguided said:


> Any other September ACS applicants have got their results?


I too got the positive result from ACS for code 261313 today.


----------



## bdtomas

atiker said:


> I too got the positive result from ACS for code 261313 today.


Congrats....


----------



## passi84

misguided said:


> As far as results are concerned ,here is the update :
> 
> *sevnik0202 01-Aug
> howjay 02-Aug
> ratnesh.nagori 07-Aug
> Sai2Aus 12-Aug
> magneto 26-Aug*
> karanasupr13 27-Aug
> Steve_SAP 27-Aug
> unoven_11 27-Aug
> simi1212 30-Aug
> passi84 04-Sep
> misguided 05-Sep
> BlackBelt 05-Sep
> kimh 09-Sep
> Shreyas 10-Sep
> yasin 10-Sep
> Deepshikha 14-Sep
> haisergeant 17-Sep
> reddytelecom478 19-Sep
> MubaZ 26-Sep
> 
> The people in colored fonts have already got their results. Let us know if anyone else has got their results as well .


Hi, 
Got my Result today..exactly after 3 months. They deducted 4 years of exp.(ECE degree and applying for developer prog)  that leaves me 60 points in total now. Will be submitting EOI today. When can i expect invite with 60 points. ray2:

Thoughts ??

Thanks.


----------



## yasin

Updated

Originally Posted by misguided View Post
As far as results are concerned ,here is the update :

sevnik0202 01-Aug
howjay 02-Aug
ratnesh.nagori 07-Aug
Sai2Aus 12-Aug
magneto 26-Aug
karanasupr13 27-Aug
Steve_SAP 27-Aug
unoven_11 27-Aug
simi1212 30-Aug
passi84 04-Sep
misguided 05-Sep
BlackBelt 05-Sep
kimh 09-Sep
Shreyas 10-Sep
yasin 10-Sep
Deepshikha 14-Sep
haisergeant 17-Sep
reddytelecom478 19-Sep
MubaZ 26-Sep


----------



## bobby82

Hello All,

I got my acs assessment today, I applied on 30-Aug under systems analyst. Four years have been deducted and my masters in electronics has been considered as ICT degree with a major incomputing.

Thanks.


----------



## misguided

Congrats all. I somehow am stuck up. Still no result for me


----------



## gchabs

bobby82 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I got my acs assessment today, I applied on 30-Aug under systems analyst. Four years have been deducted and my masters in electronics has been considered as ICT degree with a major incomputing.
> 
> Thanks.


Hey Congrats Bobby! Must be a relief!

Well, I'll be applying to ACS tomorrow under ICT Business Analyst code 261111. Just want to do final checks before that.

My Bachelors is 3 years non-ICT degree however I have an MSc in IT which I'm very sure will be considered as a major in computing. 

What do you think, ACS will deduct 2 years or 4 years of work experience.!?


----------



## barinder

gchabs said:


> Hey Congrats Bobby! Must be a relief!
> 
> Well, I'll be applying to ACS tomorrow under ICT Business Analyst code 261111. Just want to do final checks before that.
> 
> My Bachelors is 3 years non-ICT degree however I have an MSc in IT which I'm very sure will be considered as a major in computing.
> 
> What do you think, ACS will deduct 2 years or 4 years of work experience.!?


I have similar situation I have 3years bachelor degree which is non-ICT and 3 years MCA degree, Interesting to know as I have already applied.


----------



## gchabs

barinder said:


> I have similar situation I have 3years bachelor degree which is non-ICT and 3 years MCA degree, Interesting to know as I have already applied.


Hey Barinder!

So when did you apply or by when you're anticipating outcome!?


----------



## barinder

gchabs said:


> Hey Barinder!
> 
> So when did you apply or by when you're anticipating outcome!?


I applied on 15th November, so I am anticipating outcome by March.


----------



## Ozbabe

Congrats Bobby, Passi, Blackbelt and those who recently got their result.

I am hoping for the best in the next few days. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## gchabs

barinder said:


> I applied on 15th November, so I am anticipating outcome by March.


I see! 

So what is your confidence saying then!?

Will they deduct 2 or 4 years in your case!?


----------



## bobby82

gchabs said:


> Hey Congrats Bobby! Must be a relief!
> 
> Well, I'll be applying to ACS tomorrow under ICT Business Analyst code 261111. Just want to do final checks before that.
> 
> My Bachelors is 3 years non-ICT degree however I have an MSc in IT which I'm very sure will be considered as a major in computing.
> 
> What do you think, ACS will deduct 2 years or 4 years of work experience.!?


Hello GCHABS,
The deduction will based on how close your job roles match your subjects in your M.Sc. Even though M.Sc IT may be considered as a major if the roles of business analyst does not match your course work you will have the standard deduction of 4yrs.
I dont want to disappoint you but this is the case with me and with one my colleague as well.

Cheers,
Bobby


----------



## zakir

bbraj said:


> hi Amit....which part of India u belongs.....


Well Done... Now I am starting my application for ACS.

Dear All,

Need some feedback from you all Senior People .

I Have completed my MIS/BIS From Melbourne Australia.

Before MIS i have completed my Btech (Engineering) in COMPUTER SCIENCE AND INFORMATION TECHNOLOGY.

Age-30yrs

Currently Working as a System Administrator from past 3 years in Kingdom of Saudi Arabia 

Need to write IELTS....


Need to know how many points I can get . And what are the chances of System admin getting positive ACS and Visa chances . 

And let me know Which State is giving points for System Admin .

Thanks in advance to all .


----------



## barinder

gchabs said:


> I see!
> 
> So what is your confidence saying then!?
> 
> Will they deduct 2 or 4 years in your case!?


My masters study and my job occupation is same, so as per norms they will deduct 2 years.


----------



## zakir

Will Acs reduce my experience or not . I have completed MIS in 2009 and started working from 2010 in System Administrator . How many years experience i can get. And when applying for VISA will DIAC gives me 5 points for work experience or not ?


----------



## gvmichel

zakir said:


> Will Acs reduce my experience or not . I have completed MIS in 2009 and started working from 2010 in System Administrator . How many years experience i can get. And when applying for VISA will DIAC gives me 5 points for work experience or not ?


They will deduct at least 2 years from your work experience.


----------



## sfr87

Hey anybody here has done ACS on their own? Reading through 1000+ pages of this thread to find out is quite cumbersome.

I need some help in preparing the documents, I'd be really grateful if someone can help.


----------



## sfr87

and all the systems admins here, raise your hands please


----------



## misguided

On a lighter note "can the real system admin please stand up"


----------



## BlackBelt

sfr87 said:


> Hey anybody here has done ACS on their own? Reading through 1000+ pages of this thread to find out is quite cumbersome.
> 
> I need some help in preparing the documents, I'd be really grateful if someone can help.


I did it and it is a very straightforward process. All you have to do is to have notarized copies of all documents they ask, get all documents translated into English by a public translator, and letters of employers to prove your work experience. Scan them in separate files, upload to their system, pay the fee and wait. The hard part is not even preparing the documentation, but waiting three months for them to conclude the evaluation.

You can create an account there to login and see exactly what they ask. It is very easy if you are an organized person.


----------



## misguided

sevnik0202 01-Aug
howjay 02-Aug
ratnesh.nagori 07-Aug
Sai2Aus 12-Aug
magneto 26-Aug
karanasupr13 27-Aug
Steve_SAP 27-Aug
unoven_11 27-Aug
bobby 82 30-Aug
simi1212 30-Aug
passi84 04-Sep
misguided 05-Sep
BlackBelt 05-Sep
kimh 09-Sep
Shreyas 10-Sep
yasin 10-Sep
Deepshikha 14-Sep
haisergeant 17-Sep
reddytelecom478 19-Sep
MubaZ 26-Sep

Updated ACS results list. The colored ones are the ones who have alreay got their results.


----------



## thomasvo

I applied for mine on the 8th of november. I guess a realistic date would be around February?

Sucks!


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

thomasvo said:


> I applied for mine on the 8th of november. I guess a realistic date would be around February?
> 
> Sucks!


Yes.. 12 weeks + 3 weeks of vacation


----------



## ashish1137

mothermary said:


> Did they deducted any experience of yours..My degree is BE(EC).i have 9 yrs experience as software tester,do you have any idea.how many yrs acs may deduct from my total experience..?????????????????I applied on 9.10.13..waiting for ACS result....


4 years.



ShradhaAgr said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am new here and going to go for Skill assessment at the earliest. Would be really grateful if u all can help me with some of my queries.
> To brief my education and work ex:-
> I did BCOM in the year 1998. Then went for a Certificate course in 2001-2002.It was a complete full time 6 months course which included programming and data base languages.
> After that I worked in IT for around 3 years and did MCA in 2008. So after MCA I have completed 5 years.
> Since then I am working in IT and now in one of the CMM level 5 MNC.
> So my queries are :
> 1)Should I show the Bcom degree?
> 2)How many years will they deduct?
> 
> Kindly advise. Please any one in the forum please advise.
> 
> Thanks & Regards.


Hi Shradha,

To claim 15 points you need to show ur degree. Probably They will deduct at least 4 years but after you completed ur mca. So u cnt claim any experience points.



batcoder0619 said:


> Hi,
> below is currently my situation and need advice from the seniors of what could be the possible outcome of my skills assessment by ACS:
> 2010 - Completed Bachelor of Science Degree in Computer Science
> 2010 - Current (post qualification) - 3 years exp as Analyst Programmer
> 2013 - Completed Postgraduate Diploma in Computer Science
> 2013 - Complete MCSD certification
> 
> according to above, how many points do you think I would get for education and work experience if I nominate occupation 2613 - analyst programmer?
> I would really appreciate your assistance in this..
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi batcoder,

Had I been in ur place, I would only shown bachelor degree and three years of experience. So after 2 yesrs of deduction, still left with one year but no points for experience. But you can claim 15 points for degree.



ASHWANIK_VERMA said:


> I am just started following this thread. Can I anybody let me know where we can see the current status. How many position left. I am sure by this time it would have been over..


You can check through skill select. And it is not over neither will be till the end of cycle. But will be limited to 11 invites per cycle on pro rata basis.



ratnesh.nagori said:


> Yes.. 12 weeks + 3 weeks of vacation


Right.


----------



## haisergeant

Hi everyone,

I still confuse about the number of years deducting from ACS.

In 2007, I graduated in Bachelor of Information Technology (the same with Computer Science in my country)
After that I worked as a software engineer in many companies, up until now I have 7 years experience. Do you have any ideas about how many years I will be deducted from ACS?

Thank for your help.


----------



## ashish1137

haisergeant said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I still confuse about the number of years deducting from ACS.
> 
> In 2007, I graduated in Bachelor of Information Technology (the same with Computer Science in my country)
> After that I worked as a software engineer in many companies, up until now I have 7 years experience. Do you have any ideas about how many years I will be deducted from ACS?
> 
> Thank for your help.


Most probably 2 years.


----------



## haisergeant

ashish1137 said:


> Most probably 2 years.


Thank you ashish, would you please explain why they do that? I could not see any official documentation on ACS website about this problem? 

Thank you very much


----------



## 2013

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Yes.. 12 weeks + 3 weeks of vacation


Isn't it 8 weeks now? For 189?


----------



## ashish1137

haisergeant said:


> Thank you ashish, would you please explain why they do that? I could not see any official documentation on ACS website about this problem?
> 
> Thank you very much


If you read booklet 6. There, they have mentioned specifically that a certain amount of experience is required in order to be equivalent to australian skill level.

In the table it says if ur degree is ict major or ict minor or non ict and if ur selected job code is relevant to your occupation. Sorry replying through mobile so cant give any references.

Regards


----------



## ashish1137

2013 said:


> Isn't it 8 weeks now? For 189?


No. It is exactly 12 weeks or 3 months at least. Might be more in certain cases.


----------



## suresh1

Hi Friends,

I have done my Bachelor degree in Electronics & communication and planning to apply for the ACS under system administrator?

Any idea will they deduct 2 or 4 years from my experience?

Thanks...


----------



## aditya001

*ACS assessment and documents evaluation,*

Thanks Friends, I really appreciate your help on this regard,

Today I have received my responsibilities/roles letters from my respective companies in a Company letter head, now i am planning to get them attested but really confused with whom i need to get these attestations from in Bangalore/India and who will do that

Below are the documents which i have now to apply for skill assessment with ACS

1. Degree certificate
2. Roles & responsibilties letters for my 6.5yrs of IT experience from respective companies [Employment references]
3. Passport copy
4. All 8 semister Mark sheets [Engineering]
4. My Resume [CV]


Request you to let me know with whom i can get the attestation and also let me know if any other documents which i missed in the aforesaid ones,

Also this is how my company people gave employment references for roles/responsibilities, is this format acceptable ??

=========================================================

To whomsoever it may concern

This is to certify that Adi[777777] was employed with XXXX Pvt Ltd from Jan 17, 2007 to Feb 12, 2011. 

Mr. Adi was employed on a Full Time basis and at the time of leaving the employee’s designation was Delivery Software Engineer.

We wish Adi, success in sustaining and achieving higher levels of excellence,


Responsibilities:
•	Designs, develops, and modifies, documents, tests, implements, installs and supports software applications and systems. 
•	Researching, consulting, analyzing and evaluating system program needs 
•	Identifying technology limitations and deficiencies in existing systems and associated processes, procedures and methods 
•	Testing, debugging, diagnosing and correcting errors and faults in an applications programming language within established testing protocols, guidelines and quality standards to ensure programs and applications perform to specification 
•	Writing and maintaining program code to meet system requirements, system designs and technical specifications in accordance with quality accredited standards 
•	Writing, updating and maintaining technical program, end user documentation and operational procedures 
•	Providing advice, guidance and expertise in developing proposals and strategies for software design activities and upgrades 

==========================================================

Thanks very much,


Cheers,
Adi


----------



## ashish1137

suresh1 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have done my Bachelor degree in Electronics & communication and planning to apply for the ACS under system administrator?
> 
> Any idea will they deduct 2 or 4 years from my experience?
> 
> Thanks...


4 years


----------



## aravind m

*ACS :: After waiting for 3 months, ACS had sent a mail for RPL*

Hi All,

I had graduated in Metallurgical Engg. 

I have 9 years experience as a software engineer and I had applied for Skill Assessment under 261311 (Analyst Programmer)

After waiting for 3 months, ACS had sent a mail saying that ::

==================================================================================================

Your qualifications have been assessed as not meeting the ACS educational requirements for this application type. 

We would like to provide you the option to change your application type to a RPL application (Recognition of Prior Learning). 

==================================================================================================

And they asked me if I wish to apply under RPL I should do the two actions ::

Action No: 1 - Please submit an additional payment of $50.00 AUD

Action No: 2 - Please complete an ACS Project Report Form.

And they also said as below ::

We will place your skills assessment on hold for an extra 30 days. If no contact has been received from you by the ACS after this period, we will proceed to assess your application according to the existing documentation.

Please suggest what should I do ? 

1> how much time will it take after submitting documents ? will they begin the process from the Start again, I mean will they take another 3 months ?? or will they close it ASAP !!!!

2> are there any disadvantages of RPL for 
i) ACS report
ii) Visa processing 
iii) Processing duration


And will this have any -ve effects my Application ?


Thanks & Regards


----------



## barinder

suresh1 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have done my Bachelor degree in Electronics & communication and planning to apply for the ACS under system administrator?
> 
> Any idea will they deduct 2 or 4 years from my experience?
> 
> Thanks...


4 years


----------



## bdtomas

aditya001 said:


> Thanks Friends, I really appreciate your help on this regard,
> 
> Today I have received my responsibilities/roles letters from my respective companies in a Company letter head, now i am planning to get them attested but really confused with whom i need to get these attestations from in Bangalore/India and who will do that
> 
> Below are the documents which i have now to apply for skill assessment with ACS
> 
> 1. Degree certificate
> 2. Roles & responsibilties letters for my 6.5yrs of IT experience from respective companies [Employment references]
> 3. Passport copy
> 4. All 8 semister Mark sheets [Engineering]
> 4. My Resume [CV]
> 
> 
> Request you to let me know with whom i can get the attestation and also let me know if any other documents which i missed in the aforesaid ones,
> 
> Also this is how my company people gave employment references for roles/responsibilities, is this format acceptable ??
> 
> =========================================================
> 
> To whomsoever it may concern
> 
> This is to certify that Adi[777777] was employed with XXXX Pvt Ltd from Jan 17, 2007 to Feb 12, 2011.
> 
> Mr. Adi was employed on a Full Time basis and at the time of leaving the employee’s designation was Delivery Software Engineer.
> 
> We wish Adi, success in sustaining and achieving higher levels of excellence,
> 
> 
> Responsibilities:
> •	Designs, develops, and modifies, documents, tests, implements, installs and supports software applications and systems.
> •	Researching, consulting, analyzing and evaluating system program needs
> •	Identifying technology limitations and deficiencies in existing systems and associated processes, procedures and methods
> •	Testing, debugging, diagnosing and correcting errors and faults in an applications programming language within established testing protocols, guidelines and quality standards to ensure programs and applications perform to specification
> •	Writing and maintaining program code to meet system requirements, system designs and technical specifications in accordance with quality accredited standards
> •	Writing, updating and maintaining technical program, end user documentation and operational procedures
> •	Providing advice, guidance and expertise in developing proposals and strategies for software design activities and upgrades
> 
> ==========================================================
> 
> Thanks very much,
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Adi



Please have a look to the following link...I think you will get all of your answers...

http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf


----------



## itssujan

aravind m said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had graduated in Metallurgical Engg.
> 
> I have 9 years experience as a software engineer and I had applied for Skill Assessment under 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
> 
> After waiting for 3 months, ACS had sent a mail saying that ::
> 
> ==================================================================================================
> 
> Your qualifications have been assessed as not meeting the ACS educational requirements for this application type.
> 
> We would like to provide you the option to change your application type to a RPL application (Recognition of Prior Learning).
> 
> ==================================================================================================
> 
> And they asked me if I wish to apply under RPL I should do the two actions ::
> 
> Action No: 1 - Please submit an additional payment of $50.00 AUD
> 
> Action No: 2 - Please complete an ACS Project Report Form.
> 
> And they also said as below ::
> 
> We will place your skills assessment on hold for an extra 30 days. If no contact has been received from you by the ACS after this period, we will proceed to assess your application according to the existing documentation.
> 
> Please suggest what should I do ?
> 
> 1> how much time will it take after submitting documents ? will they begin the process from the Start again, I mean will they take another 3 months ?? or will they close it ASAP !!!!
> 
> 2> are there any disadvantages of RPL for
> i) ACS report
> ii) Visa processing
> iii) Processing duration
> 
> 
> And will this have any -ve effects my Application ?
> 
> 
> Thanks & Regards


Same is my case and am preparing the RPL now. Can you ping me privately or leave me ur email id so that we can get in touch


----------



## deepuhello83

Hello Guys,

I am a middle-ware (IBM WebSphere Application Server) administrator with 6 years relevant experience. 
Please suggest me which SOL I need to use for 189 visa.
Please suggest me which CSOL I need to use for 190 visa.


----------



## Sai2Aus

deepuhello83 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I am a middle-ware (IBM WebSphere Application Server) administrator with 6 years relevant experience.
> Please suggest me which SOL I need to use for 189 visa.
> Please suggest me which CSOL I need to use for 190 visa.


You have to first decide on what code your roles and responsibilities fall. Choose the occupation say Software Engineer or System Admin or whatever and check the SOL or CSOL list to see where you are eligible.


----------



## sagarsa

*Reference Letter - Lead*

Hi,

While submitting online application, what should be the option to select for reference letter from Lead - Reference or Statutory Declaration. 

Also, I have employment verification letter from my company. which option does it fall under?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Arunvas

aravind m said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had graduated in Metallurgical Engg.
> 
> I have 9 years experience as a software engineer and I had applied for Skill Assessment under 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
> 
> After waiting for 3 months, ACS had sent a mail saying that ::
> 
> ==================================================================================================
> 
> Your qualifications have been assessed as not meeting the ACS educational requirements for this application type.
> 
> We would like to provide you the option to change your application type to a RPL application (Recognition of Prior Learning).
> 
> ==================================================================================================
> 
> And they asked me if I wish to apply under RPL I should do the two actions ::
> 
> Action No: 1 - Please submit an additional payment of $50.00 AUD
> 
> Action No: 2 - Please complete an ACS Project Report Form.
> 
> And they also said as below ::
> 
> We will place your skills assessment on hold for an extra 30 days. If no contact has been received from you by the ACS after this period, we will proceed to assess your application according to the existing documentation.
> 
> Please suggest what should I do ?
> 
> 1> how much time will it take after submitting documents ? will they begin the process from the Start again, I mean will they take another 3 months ?? or will they close it ASAP !!!!
> 
> 2> are there any disadvantages of RPL for
> i) ACS report
> ii) Visa processing
> iii) Processing duration
> 
> 
> And will this have any -ve effects my Application ?
> 
> 
> Thanks & Regards


Hi Aravind and Sujan,

Here are the responses:
1) After submitting your Project report, it will just take 2-3 business days to get your results from ACS (as they had already verified all other docs you have submitted in last 3 months). However, for preparing the Project Report, you may need to spend atleast 15 days to be more detailed and informative.
2) I see disadvantages in RPL are:
a) They will not assess your Education, so you may need to get those assessed again (with VETASSESS etc) if you claim points for qualification (as suggested by a few moderators in this forum)
b) There would be a considerable deduction in the overall experience assessed by ACS to a maximum of 6 yrs 
Other than these, I dont see any disadvantages in Visa grant and processing time.


----------



## Sai2Aus

sagarsa said:


> Hi,
> 
> While submitting online application, what should be the option to select for reference letter from Lead - Reference or Statutory Declaration.
> 
> Also, I have employment verification letter from my company. which option does it fall under?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


For letter from superior its statutory declaration. if from company its reference letter. Employee verification can be put in reference letter if it has the roles and responsibilities.Otherwise just add as an addition document.


----------



## SULTANPUR85

Hi All,

I am new to this forum i have around 5.6 years of IT Experience, I want to apply for PR -Australia and i want to access my Skills using ACS.

I am holding Bachelor Degree(EEE) which is Non-IT and year of Pass out -June-2007.

My IT work experience started from March -2008 to June-2009 1st company 
and then 2 months break i have and from sep-2009 to till date (dec -2013).

My total exp comes around 5.6.

Can you please suggest me does my skill assessments gets approved as it is mentioned as 6 years must for Non- ICT Major.

Please advice me Thank in Advance


----------



## batcoder0619

SULTANPUR85 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum i have around 5.6 years of IT Experience, I want to apply for PR -Australia and i want to access my Skills using ACS.
> 
> I am holding Bachelor Degree(EEE) which is Non-IT and year of Pass out -June-2007.
> 
> My IT work experience started from March -2008 to June-2009 1st company
> and then 2 months break i have and from sep-2009 to till date (dec -2013).
> 
> My total exp comes around 5.6.
> 
> Can you please suggest me does my skill assessments gets approved as it is mentioned as 6 years must for Non- ICT Major.
> 
> Please advice me Thank in Advance


Since its a non ict degree, your exp will be deducted by 4 years thus making it only 2 years exp as skilled employment which will give you zero points. However for degree you should be able to.get 15 points.


----------



## irrara

I got my positive assessment today (applied on the 10th of September)


----------



## misguided

irrara said:


> I got my positive assessment today (applied on the 10th of September)


congrats mate.


----------



## misguided

misguided said:


> sevnik0202 01-Aug
> howjay 02-Aug
> ratnesh.nagori 07-Aug
> Sai2Aus 12-Aug
> magneto 26-Aug
> karanasupr13 27-Aug
> Steve_SAP 27-Aug
> unoven_11 27-Aug
> bobby 82 30-Aug
> simi1212 30-Aug
> passi84 04-Sep
> misguided 05-Sep
> BlackBelt 05-Sep
> kimh 09-Sep
> Shreyas 10-Sep
> yasin 10-Sep
> irrara 10-Sep
> Deepshikha 14-Sep
> haisergeant 17-Sep
> reddytelecom478 19-Sep
> MubaZ 26-Sep
> 
> Updated ACS results list. The colored ones are the ones who have already got their results.


----------



## bdtomas

irrara said:


> I got my positive assessment today (applied on the 10th of September)


Congrats....lucky you are....got it before 12 weeks.....


----------



## aditya001

Dear Friends,

My employment reference letter on company letterhead says as shown below, will this be alight for me to go for an ACS skill assessment or does this require any modifications ??


==

================================================== =======

To whomsoever it may concern

This is to certify that Adi[777777] was employed with XXXX Pvt Ltd from Jan 17, 2007 to Feb 12, 2011. 

Mr. Adi was employed on a Full Time basis and at the time of leaving the employee’s designation was Delivery Software Engineer.

We wish Adi, success in sustaining and achieving higher levels of excellence,


Responsibilities:
•	Designs, develops, and modifies, documents, tests, implements, installs and supports software applications and systems. 
•	Researching, consulting, analyzing and evaluating system program needs 
•	Identifying technology limitations and deficiencies in existing systems and associated processes, procedures and methods 
•	Testing, debugging, diagnosing and correcting errors and faults in an applications programming language within established testing protocols, guidelines and quality standards to ensure programs and applications perform to specification 
•	Writing and maintaining program code to meet system requirements, system designs and technical specifications in accordance with quality accredited standards 
•	Writing, updating and maintaining technical program, end user documentation and operational procedures 
•	Providing advice, guidance and expertise in developing proposals and strategies for software design activities and upgrades 

================================================== ========
I have gone through the below link and still confused with the letter issued from my current company, as the roles and responsibilities are supplied by me as per the [ANZSCO Descriptions] and my company people approved those roles/responsibilities and printed the letter,

http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf


Thanks very much,


----------



## Arunvas

aditya001 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> My employment reference letter on company letterhead says as shown below, will this be alight for me to go for an ACS skill assessment or does this require any modifications ??
> 
> 
> ==
> 
> ================================================== =======
> 
> To whomsoever it may concern
> 
> This is to certify that Adi[777777] was employed with XXXX Pvt Ltd from Jan 17, 2007 to Feb 12, 2011.
> 
> Mr. Adi was employed on a Full Time basis and at the time of leaving the employee’s designation was Delivery Software Engineer.
> 
> We wish Adi, success in sustaining and achieving higher levels of excellence,
> 
> 
> Responsibilities:
> •	Designs, develops, and modifies, documents, tests, implements, installs and supports software applications and systems.
> •	Researching, consulting, analyzing and evaluating system program needs
> •	Identifying technology limitations and deficiencies in existing systems and associated processes, procedures and methods
> •	Testing, debugging, diagnosing and correcting errors and faults in an applications programming language within established testing protocols, guidelines and quality standards to ensure programs and applications perform to specification
> •	Writing and maintaining program code to meet system requirements, system designs and technical specifications in accordance with quality accredited standards
> •	Writing, updating and maintaining technical program, end user documentation and operational procedures
> •	Providing advice, guidance and expertise in developing proposals and strategies for software design activities and upgrades
> 
> ================================================== ========
> I have gone through the below link and still confused with the letter issued from my current company, as the roles and responsibilities are supplied by me as per the [ANZSCO Descriptions] and my company people approved those roles/responsibilities and printed the letter,
> 
> http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf
> 
> 
> Thanks very much,


Aditya,

This letter looks good! You can use it for ACS Assessment!


----------



## bdtomas

aditya001 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> My employment reference letter on company letterhead says as shown below, will this be alight for me to go for an ACS skill assessment or does this require any modifications ??
> 
> 
> ==
> 
> ================================================== =======
> 
> To whomsoever it may concern
> 
> This is to certify that Adi[777777] was employed with XXXX Pvt Ltd from Jan 17, 2007 to Feb 12, 2011.
> 
> Mr. Adi was employed on a Full Time basis and at the time of leaving the employee’s designation was Delivery Software Engineer.
> 
> We wish Adi, success in sustaining and achieving higher levels of excellence,
> 
> 
> Responsibilities:
> •	Designs, develops, and modifies, documents, tests, implements, installs and supports software applications and systems.
> •	Researching, consulting, analyzing and evaluating system program needs
> •	Identifying technology limitations and deficiencies in existing systems and associated processes, procedures and methods
> •	Testing, debugging, diagnosing and correcting errors and faults in an applications programming language within established testing protocols, guidelines and quality standards to ensure programs and applications perform to specification
> •	Writing and maintaining program code to meet system requirements, system designs and technical specifications in accordance with quality accredited standards
> •	Writing, updating and maintaining technical program, end user documentation and operational procedures
> •	Providing advice, guidance and expertise in developing proposals and strategies for software design activities and upgrades
> 
> ================================================== ========
> I have gone through the below link and still confused with the letter issued from my current company, as the roles and responsibilities are supplied by me as per the [ANZSCO Descriptions] and my company people approved those roles/responsibilities and printed the letter,
> 
> http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf
> 
> 
> Thanks very much,


Follow the attached file. and go ahead...best of luck


----------



## aditya001

Hi Thanks very much and yes indeed I have followed the above attachment and as per that I have asked my company to provide me the Employment reference,


----------



## rajfirst

batcoder0619 said:


> Since its a non ict degree, your exp will be deducted by 4 years thus making it only 2 years exp as skilled employment which will give you zero points. However for degree you should be able to.get 15 points.


EEE is an ICT Major in computing Degree, but the qualification will not be closely relevant to the nominated occupation. That is why ACS is deducting 4 yrs experience.

For an Non ICT Degree, 6 years will be deducted.


----------



## bond_bhai

What can i expect with this profile guys?
B.E - Telecommunication Engg from VTU (Karnataka)
10 Years IT Ex mostly into Datawarehousing/Big Data Tech.

How many years do they cut off? If they knock off 4 years, then i can still claim 10points. However, the 3 organizations that i worked for will never provide me with Reference letters, so i might have to take the stat dec route. Will this affect the ACS evaluation? 

Any thoughts, please help!!


----------



## gurudev

Is it *mandatory* to get the notary stamp of "*VALID FOR FOREIGN COUNTRY, OUT OF INDIA, EMBASSIES ETC.*" on all the notary certified copies of transcripts, reference letters, statutory declarations, passport/birth certificate?

Please clarify.


----------



## bond_bhai

gurudev said:


> Is it *mandatory* to get the notary stamp of "*VALID FOR FOREIGN COUNTRY, OUT OF INDIA, EMBASSIES ETC.*" on all the notary certified copies of transcripts, reference letters, statutory declarations, passport/birth certificate?
> 
> Please clarify.


In a few other threads i remember reading this is not mandatory, but it is good to have if you can get it (or have it).


----------



## rajfirst

bond_bhai said:


> In a few other threads i remember reading this is not mandatory, but it is good to have if you can get it (or have it).


Its not mandatory. My papers just had notary seal and sign with name.

That's it.


----------



## huzefa85

bond_bhai said:


> What can i expect with this profile guys?
> B.E - Telecommunication Engg from VTU (Karnataka)
> 10 Years IT Ex mostly into Datawarehousing/Big Data Tech.
> 
> How many years do they cut off? If they knock off 4 years, then i can still claim 10points. However, the 3 organizations that i worked for will never provide me with Reference letters, so i might have to take the stat dec route. Will this affect the ACS evaluation?
> 
> Any thoughts, please help!!


Yes, you are right, ACS will deduct 4 years of your experience.
If you are planning to get statutory declarations, make sure you get it signed from your senior, preferably a manager or lead.
No, It will not affect the ACS evaluation.


----------



## ShradhaAgr

*Upload Certificate course*

Hello Everybody,

I am trying to upload details in the ACS online application. But I am not able to find any place for the certificate cources done.

Has anyone done MCA in correspondance, please PM me.
Hope it is accepted? Please PM me.

Thanks & Regards,
Shradha


----------



## ShradhaAgr

ShradhaAgr said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> I am trying to upload details in the ACS online application. But I am not able to find any place for the certificate cources done.
> 
> Has anyone done MCA in correspondance, please PM me.
> Hope it is accepted? Please PM me.
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> Shradha


I am having few other queries in the first stage - ACS.

Please need ur help.
1) I did MCA in Correspondance , how to enter that.
2) Where do we enter the details of the certificate as there is only for qualifications.

Please guide me.

Thanks & Regards,

Shradha


----------



## gchabs

*Some clarify please...*

Hey Guys,

I 'm just applying for ACS under code 261111 ICT Business Analyst.

How come I don't see an option to upload Bank Statements and Payslips? 

Look(at the attachment), I have only Reference, Statutory Declaration and Organisational Chart to choose from the attachment type drop-down menu. 

Does this mean, I don't have to submit Payslips and Bank Statements at all? or you reckon I can put them under the Reference PDF followed in later pages of the PDF file?


----------



## gchabs

gchabs said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I 'm just applying for ACS under code 261111 ICT Business Analyst.
> 
> How come I don't see an option to upload Bank Statements and Payslips?
> 
> Look(at the attachment), I have only Reference, Statutory Declaration and Organisational Chart to choose from the attachment type drop-down menu.
> 
> Does this mean, I don't have to submit Payslips and Bank Statements at all? or you reckon I can put them under the Reference PDF followed in later pages of the PDF file?
> 
> 
> View attachment 13250


Regarding the Organisation Chart, is it important to upload one? If yes, I guess it just have to be on the company letterhead right? And does it also have to be stamped/signed? Any other content that has to be put in such Organisation Chart? Can anyone share a sample?


----------



## magneto

gchabs said:


> Hey Guys, I 'm just applying for ACS under code 261111 ICT Business Analyst. How come I don't see an option to upload Bank Statements and Payslips? Look(at the attachment), I have only Reference, Statutory Declaration and Organisational Chart to choose from the attachment type drop-down menu. Does this mean, I don't have to submit Payslips and Bank Statements at all? or you reckon I can put them under the Reference PDF followed in later pages of the PDF file?


 No need to submit Payslips and Bank Statements at all..why to confuse them with additional docs which are not required at all


----------



## yasin

and no need to submit irrelevant work experience too, hoping to get more years, it is simply would cause confusion, irrelevancy and might lead to more deductions.


----------



## sairavi

Org chart is not mandatory,even though i have seen people creating their own templates and getting it notarized, i dont think any company would give it on their letter head. Yasin and Magneto have rightly said about not uploading unnecessary documents, ACS themselves say on the site not to upload payslips/secondary edu details. best to upload what they have asked and anyway as part of stage 3 if required they will ask you for addl documents.


----------



## gchabs

Alright thanks guys, I did come across the section where ACS has clearly highlighted in bold to not send docs like payslips and bank stats. 

Now can I get true copy certification by my friends dad who is a principal in India. He doesn't claim to be a notary but has certified copies in the past as original.


----------



## rka123

*Acs rpl for partner skills*

Does ACS with RPL mean that one needs to go for vetassess? I am trying to claim 5 points for partner skills. My partner will most possibly need RPL as she is a mechanical engg. Does partner skills imply both education and work exp or only work exp?


----------



## rka123

Arunvas said:


> Hi Aravind and Sujan,
> 
> Here are the responses:
> 1) After submitting your Project report, it will just take 2-3 business days to get your results from ACS (as they had already verified all other docs you have submitted in last 3 months). However, for preparing the Project Report, you may need to spend atleast 15 days to be more detailed and informative.
> 2) I see disadvantages in RPL are:
> a) They will not assess your Education, so you may need to get those assessed again (with VETASSESS etc) if you claim points for qualification (as suggested by a few moderators in this forum)
> b) There would be a considerable deduction in the overall experience assessed by ACS to a maximum of 6 yrs
> Other than these, I dont see any disadvantages in Visa grant and processing time.


Hi arunvas,

My wife is a mechanical engg and I think her ACS application will fall under RPL category. I am trying to claim partner points. Will I have to get vet assess done for her?


----------



## gchabs

gchabs said:


> Alright thanks guys, I did come across the section where ACS has clearly highlighted in bold to not send docs like payslips and bank stats.
> 
> Now can I get true copy certification by my friends dad who is a principal in India. He doesn't claim to be a notary but has certified copies in the past as original.


Anyone who can advise please!?


----------



## sairavi

gchabs: not sure if he has the stamp/registration no that would be required. easy way out is to go to a land registration office/civil court- you will find tons of guys who can do this for you.
can see that you are in UAE, your friend can help i guess.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

gchabs said:


> Anyone who can advise please!?


I would suggest to visit a civil court and get your docs notarised. Attestation from a gazetted officer (in case of your friend's father) and a lawyer may be interpreted in a different way. Better be on the safe side and get it notarised by lawyer.


----------



## Arunvas

rka123 said:


> Hi arunvas,
> 
> My wife is a mechanical engg and I think her ACS application will fall under RPL category. I am trying to claim partner points. Will I have to get vet assess done for her?


You may not need your wife's qualification to be assessed for Spouse points. You may need only positive skills assessment for your wife!


----------



## misguided

sevnik0202 01-Aug
howjay 02-Aug
ratnesh.nagori 07-Aug
Sai2Aus 12-Aug
magneto 26-Aug
karanasupr13 27-Aug
Steve_SAP 27-Aug
unoven_11 27-Aug [Can't find his ID on expat forum]
bobby 82 30-Aug
simi1212 30-Aug
passi84 04-Sep
misguided 05-Sep
BlackBelt 05-Sep
kimh 09-Sep
Shreyas 10-Sep
yasin 10-Sep
irrara 10-Sep
Deepshikha 14-Sep
haisergeant 17-Sep
reddytelecom478 19-Sep
MubaZ 26-Sep

Updated ACS results list. The colored ones are the ones who have already got their results.


----------



## sagarsa

Hi All,

I filed my ACS application last week and submitted 
1) Passport
2) Degree Certificate and transcripts
3) employment verification letter from company and employment reference letter from Lead


but now, they have come back to me asking additional document like

*Please upload the following documents:

Certified copy of detailed employer references from XXXX Limited*

Should I mail them again and check -- saying I have already submitted the statutory declaration

or better to submit a new employment reference letter from Lead?

Please advice. Thanks.


----------



## rka123

Arunvas said:


> You may not need your wife's qualification to be assessed for Spouse points. You may need only positive skills assessment for your wife!


Thanks Arunvas. Yesterday, my application moved to Stage 4 In Progress. Keeping my fingers crossed.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sai2Aus

sagarsa said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I filed my ACS application last week and submitted
> 1) Passport
> 2) Degree Certificate and transcripts
> 3) employment verification letter from company and employment reference letter from Lead
> 
> but now, they have come back to me asking additional document like
> 
> Please upload the following documents:
> 
> Certified copy of detailed employer references from XXXX Limited
> 
> Should I mail them again and check -- saying I have already submitted the statutory declaration
> 
> or better to submit a new employment reference letter from Lead?
> 
> Please advice. Thanks.


Hi Sagarsa

If you have given detailed roles and responsibilities in the SD from your lead, mail them telling you have already submitted that document and you can also attach the same document in the mail for reference. Have you got it certified from the Notary? Do that also and mail them 1st.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Rahulyash0038

Hi,

Unfortunately ACS has rejected my case, by stating that for ICT Minor that is closely related to the nominated occupation the overall experience required is 6 years. (which was 5 years when I submitted the application)
When I contested this clause with "Summary of Criteria document downloaded before I submitted the application in July" I was told that ACS has not changed any rule and it was always 6 years. I was also advised to reappeal if I think my case has not been handled correctly.

Now I have 2 options.
1) Re-appeal in my case by putting a fee of 355AUD and wait for my case to be re-assessed. I am not sure if it will be successful considering ACS is adamant that they did not change any rule. Any clue ???

2) Submit an ACS application(450 AUD) for my wife who is from Electronics and Telecommunication background with 4.5 years of IT experience as a software engineer with no Australian experience. I have heard that ACS do consider electronics and telecommunication engineering as an ICT Major but can anyone suggest if it will be a good idea to take the risk since she does not have any Australian experience ?

Thanks,
Rahul


----------



## sagarsa

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi Sagarsa
> 
> If you have given detailed roles and responsibilities in the SD from your lead, mail them telling you have already submitted that document and you can also attach the same document in the mail for reference. Have you got it certified from the Notary? Do that also and mail them 1st.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Hi Sai2Aus,

I got the letter signed by my lead on A4 sheet and got it notarized. Is it enough or we need to have that on stamp paper?


----------



## bond_bhai

sagarsa said:


> Hi Sai2Aus,
> 
> I got the letter signed by my lead on A4 sheet and got it notarized. Is it enough or we need to have that on stamp paper?


A plain paper might not work, you probably need to get it done on a stamp paper and then get the photocopy notarized.


----------



## gchabs

sagarsa said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I filed my ACS application last week and submitted
> 1) Passport
> 2) Degree Certificate and transcripts
> 3) employment verification letter from company and employment reference letter from Lead
> 
> but now, they have come back to me asking additional document like
> 
> Please upload the following documents:
> 
> Certified copy of detailed employer references from XXXX Limited
> 
> Should I mail them again and check -- saying I have already submitted the statutory declaration
> 
> or better to submit a new employment reference letter from Lead?
> 
> Please advice. Thanks.


So uploading a CV isn't mandatory, is it!? Just have a few gaps and irrelevant jobs done in the past that unfortunately amount to more years than the relevant experience I have for the chosen occupation. I think, if uploading a CV is optional, I can have the assessors more focused on the relevant things on my application by not submitting one, than having them distracted with too much irrelevant stuff by uploading a CV which may weaken my case resulting a negative outcome possibly...

Someone please confirm...


----------



## Sai2Aus

sagarsa said:


> Hi Sai2Aus,
> 
> I got the letter signed by my lead on A4 sheet and got it notarized. Is it enough or we need to have that on stamp paper?


Yes. A stamp paper is required. You can get it dobe I n 50Rs or 100Rs of your choice. So get it printed on the stamp paper and mail them.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Sai2Aus

gchabs said:


> So uploading a CV isn't mandatory, is it!? Just have a few gaps and irrelevant jobs done in the past that unfortunately amount to more years than the relevant experience I have for the chosen occupation. I think, if uploading a CV is optional, I can have the assessors more focused on the relevant things on my application by not submitting one, than having them distracted with too much irrelevant stuff by uploading a CV which may weaken my case resulting a negative outcome possibly...
> 
> Someone please confirm...


CV is not mandatory. I didnt submit one.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Steve_SAP

Rahulyash0038 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Unfortunately ACS has rejected my case, by stating that for ICT Minor that is closely related to the nominated occupation the overall experience required is 6 years. (which was 5 years when I submitted the application)
> When I contested this clause with "Summary of Criteria document downloaded before I submitted the application in July" I was told that ACS has not changed any rule and it was always 6 years. I was also advised to reappeal if I think my case has not been handled correctly.
> 
> Thanks,
> Rahul


Hi Rahul, Sorry to know your application was rejected  In my opinion, even if you reapply it will not work out, given the fact that you have only 5 yrs of exp. In my wife's case, she was B.Sc Mathematics graduate with computer science as allied. ACS assessed her as ICT minor and deducted 6 years of experience. So if your degree is ICT minor and not closely related to nominated occupation, then ACS will deduct 6 yrs. 

In your case, you have only 5+ yrs of exp. so there is no point in reapplying


----------



## Sai2Aus

Rahulyash0038 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Unfortunately ACS has rejected my case, by stating that for ICT Minor that is closely related to the nominated occupation the overall experience required is 6 years. (which was 5 years when I submitted the application)
> When I contested this clause with "Summary of Criteria document downloaded before I submitted the application in July" I was told that ACS has not changed any rule and it was always 6 years. I was also advised to reappeal if I think my case has not been handled correctly.
> 
> Now I have 2 options.
> 1) Re-appeal in my case by putting a fee of 355AUD and wait for my case to be re-assessed. I am not sure if it will be successful considering ACS is adamant that they did not change any rule. Any clue ???
> 
> 2) Submit an ACS application(450 AUD) for my wife who is from Electronics and Telecommunication background with 4.5 years of IT experience as a software engineer with no Australian experience. I have heard that ACS do consider electronics and telecommunication engineering as an ICT Major but can anyone suggest if it will be a good idea to take the risk since she does not have any Australian experience ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Rahul


Sorry for the rejection. Its not going to work if you reappeal. its waste of money.You can apply for your wife. Her degree would be assessed as ict major.But 4yrs would be deducted as degree is not computers. which would result in no points for experience. and again 12weeks processing time as it would be a fresh application.


----------



## rajfirst

Sai2Aus said:


> Yes. A stamp paper is required. You can get it dobe I n 50Rs or 100Rs of your choice. So get it printed on the stamp paper and mail them.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Stamp is not required. My Statutory declaration was on a plain A4 Sheet with notary sign.

Thanks.


----------



## ASHWANIK_VERMA

Hi,

I am confused between the various format options for employment references. I want to know which ones are correct and which ones are having higher priority than others:
1. From company HR on the company's letter head
2. From Senior colleague or Manager in the company on the company's letter head
3. From Senior colleague or Manager in the company on stamp paper

Also in case of stamp paper, what should be the value of stamp paper is it 100 rupees stamp or 20 rupees stamp if it is in India.

Regards,
Ashwani


----------



## jsadev

Hi 
I applied for ACS on 15-Sep and got a reply from them today (09-Dec) stating 

_Certified copy of detailed employer references from ALL EMPLOYERS WITH: 
Each employment reference must contain:
Start & Finish Dates of Employment
*Description of Duties Performed - required to determine the relevance to the nominated occupation*
Hours worked - Full time or Part time
Country where Employment was Completed
Company Letterhead and signed by the author_

I have submitted all my experience certificates, which has Start & Finish Dates of Employment, Full time, County and Company letter head with signed author. However all the experience don't have the description of the duties that I have performed. I think in India 
most of the IT companies give the following way I have.

_To Whomsoever it may concern
Service Certificate_
_This is to certify that xxxxx was working with xxxxx company since xx date xx month xx year.
He has resigned on his own accord and is being relived from the services of the Company from the closing of working hours of xx date xx month xx year. At the time of his resignation, he was designated as Software Engineer.
We wish xxxxxx all the very best in his future endeavors _

Kindly let me know what to do in this case.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

jsadev said:


> Hi
> I applied for ACS on 15-Sep and got a reply from them today (09-Dec) stating
> 
> _Certified copy of detailed employer references from ALL EMPLOYERS WITH:
> Each employment reference must contain:
> Start & Finish Dates of Employment
> *Description of Duties Performed - required to determine the relevance to the nominated occupation*
> Hours worked - Full time or Part time
> Country where Employment was Completed
> Company Letterhead and signed by the author_
> 
> I have submitted all my experience certificates, which has Start & Finish Dates of Employment, Full time, County and Company letter head with signed author. However all the experience don't have the description of the duties that I have performed. I think in India
> most of the IT companies give the following way I have.
> 
> _To Whomsoever it may concern
> Service Certificate_
> _This is to certify that xxxxx was working with xxxxx company since xx date xx month xx year.
> He has resigned on his own accord and is being relived from the services of the Company from the closing of working hours of xx date xx month xx year. At the time of his resignation, he was designated as Software Engineer.
> We wish xxxxxx all the very best in his future endeavors _
> 
> Kindly let me know what to do in this case.


To verify your profile with your job code., ACS requires letters from your all employers which states your "Roles and Responsibilities". In case, you are not able get those letters from HR, you have to provide statutory declaration + ref declaration signed by your supervisor.


----------



## jsadev

ratnesh.nagori said:


> To verify your profile with your job code., ACS requires letters from your all employers which states your "Roles and Responsibilities". In case, you are not able get those letters from HR, you have to provide statutory declaration + ref declaration signed by your supervisor.


I have 8.5 years of experience, in which I have changed 3 companies. In all the 3 companies experience letter there is no details of the duties performed. Now what should I do in the case of my earlier experiences. I am not sure whether my earlier supervisor's are still with those organizations to get a ref declaration.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

jsadev said:


> I have 8.5 years of experience, in which I have changed 3 companies. In all the 3 companies experience letter there is no details of the duties performed. Now what should I do in the case of my earlier experiences. I am not sure whether my earlier supervisor's are still with those organizations to get a ref declaration.


Does not matter if your supervisors are still in that company. They just need to declare that you were employed with X company, your roles and their contact details


----------



## jsadev

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Does not matter if your supervisors are still in that company. They just need to declare that you were employed with X company, your roles and their contact details


Do I need to get the signature of my supervisors for statutory declaration or just their contact details is enough.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

jsadev said:


> Do I need to get the signature of my supervisors for statutory declaration or just their contact details is enough.


Signature + Contact details (phone, email id ).


----------



## rajfirst

jsadev said:


> Do I need to get the signature of my supervisors for statutory declaration or just their contact details is enough.


Signature with date and contact details is mandatory.


----------



## gchabs

Guys,

Just about to get documents attested. Can I photocopy my documents in color and attest them or only black and white can be attested by notary!?


----------



## rajfirst

gchabs said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just about to get documents attested. Can I photocopy my documents in color and attest them or only black and white can be attested by notary!?


Black n white copy is enough.


----------



## gchabs

rajfirst said:


> Black n white copy is enough.


I prefer color though since it looks more authentic and clear compared to grayscale tones...


----------



## rka123

rka123 said:


> Thanks Arunvas. Yesterday, my application moved to Stage 4 In Progress. Keeping my fingers crossed.:fingerscrossed:


Got my results just now. It was assessed positive. Both my degrees BE EEE and MS Software Systems were assessed as AQF Master degree with major in computing. However, 4 years were cut from my work experience.

Thanks to all members of expatforum who have helped me through various queries.


----------



## rajfirst

rka123 said:


> Got my results just now. It was assessed positive. Both my degrees BE EEE and MS Software Systems were assessed as AQF Master degree with major in computing. However, 4 years were cut from my work experience.
> 
> Thanks to all members of expatforum who have helped me through various queries.


Congrats!


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

gchabs said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just about to get documents attested. Can I photocopy my documents in color and attest them or only black and white can be attested by notary!?


1. Take Black and White print of all docs.
2. Get them notarised.
3. Get the *Color Scan * of all docs.


----------



## huzefa85

rka123 said:


> Got my results just now. It was assessed positive. Both my degrees BE EEE and MS Software Systems were assessed as AQF Master degree with major in computing. However, 4 years were cut from my work experience.
> 
> Thanks to all members of expatforum who have helped me through various queries.


Congrats


----------



## haisergeant

rka123 said:


> Got my results just now. It was assessed positive. Both my degrees BE EEE and MS Software Systems were assessed as AQF Master degree with major in computing. However, 4 years were cut from my work experience.
> 
> Thanks to all members of expatforum who have helped me through various queries.


congratulations!!!


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

rka123 said:


> Got my results just now. It was assessed positive. Both my degrees BE EEE and MS Software Systems were assessed as AQF Master degree with major in computing. However, 4 years were cut from my work experience.
> 
> Thanks to all members of expatforum who have helped me through various queries.


Many congratulations and all the best for IELTS.


----------



## gchabs

Congrats rka123


Well, I spoke to a lawyer here who is willing to attest my documents. He says he has 2 stamps
. The first one will read - true copy of originals and the second one contains his name, profession(lawyer) and address...

He plans to hand-write other details like his phone number and date on it...

Please confirm will this be ok!?


----------



## rajfirst

gchabs said:


> Congrats rka123
> 
> 
> Well, I spoke to a lawyer here who is willing to attest my documents. He says he has 2 stamps
> . The first one will read - true copy of originals and the second one contains his name, profession(lawyer) and address...
> 
> He plans to hand-write other details like his phone number and date on it...
> 
> Please confirm will this be ok!?


It will do.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

gchabs said:


> Congrats rka123
> 
> 
> Well, I spoke to a lawyer here who is willing to attest my documents. He says he has 2 stamps
> . The first one will read - true copy of originals and the second one contains his name, profession(lawyer) and address...
> 
> He plans to hand-write other details like his phone number and date on it...
> 
> Please confirm will this be ok!?


Take both seals on doc. Its required.


----------



## Steve_SAP

jsadev said:


> I have 8.5 years of experience, in which I have changed 3 companies. In all the 3 companies experience letter there is no details of the duties performed. Now what should I do in the case of my earlier experiences. I am not sure whether my earlier supervisor's are still with those organizations to get a ref declaration.


Hey Jasdev, it is the case with almost everyone. You have to contact your previous employers (if possible) and get a reference letter mentioning all your roles & responsibilities. If this is not possible, go with statuary declaration. you will find detailed information about SD in ACS website and in this forum.


----------



## imrukhan81

*re-assesment duration*

Hi,

How much time will it take for the ACS re-assesment?
is it same as a fresh application? and will take ~ 3 Months?

Thank you very much.


----------



## showeb23

Hi All,

My application was approved before but now I need to change my passport number as I recently renewed it.Does anybody know how to do that?your reponse will be much appreciated


----------



## Arunvas

gchabs said:


> Congrats rka123
> 
> 
> Well, I spoke to a lawyer here who is willing to attest my documents. He says he has 2 stamps
> . The first one will read - true copy of originals and the second one contains his name, profession(lawyer) and address...
> 
> He plans to hand-write other details like his phone number and date on it...
> 
> Please confirm will this be ok!?


Yes hand written is acceptable! Just use it if there is no other option.


----------



## visitkangaroos

Today my application moved to "Stage-4 In Progress" exactly after 3 months. I had applied on 10th September.
In how much time I should expect the result?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

visitkangaroos said:


> Today my application moved to "Stage-4 In Progress" exactly after 3 months. I had applied on 10th September.
> In how much time I should expect the result?


Within 1-2 days you should receive the results.


----------



## SreeSam

I have submitted for ACS on 3rd Dec 2013. On 4th Dec additional docs were prompted. I attached the additional docs on 5th dec 2013. Immediately, it status went to the Stage 4. i.e " With assessor".

Still should i wait till March 2014 for the results ?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

SreeSam said:


> I have submitted for ACS on 3rd Dec 2013. On 4th Dec additional docs were prompted. I attached the additional docs on 5th dec 2013. Immediately, it status went to the Stage 4. i.e " With assessor".
> 
> Still should i wait till March 2014 for the results ?


yes  ..


----------



## visitkangaroos

visitkangaroos said:


> Today my application moved to "Stage-4 In Progress" exactly after 3 months. I had applied on 10th September.
> In how much time I should expect the result?


I received my result today. As expected they deducted 4 years. The skilled date is July 2008, so I believe I am eligible for 10 points for experience.

Thanks for the people on this forum for their help.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

visitkangaroos said:


> I received my result today. As expected they deducted 4 years. The skilled date is July 2008, so I believe I am eligible for 10 points for experience.
> 
> Thanks for the people on this forum for their help.


Many congratulations..


----------



## bdtomas

visitkangaroos said:


> I received my result today. As expected they deducted 4 years. The skilled date is July 2008, so I believe I am eligible for 10 points for experience.
> 
> Thanks for the people on this forum for their help.


Congrats..........


----------



## kimh

Applied on 9 Sep and it's still 'with assessor'. Killing...


----------



## bond_bhai

When is the ACS going on holiday? starting from 16th DEC?


----------



## ShradhaAgr

bond_bhai said:


> When is the ACS going on holiday? starting from 16th DEC?


From 20 Dec to jan 13. It is also mentioned on their site. You can have a look.


----------



## znayraaujas

*ACS filed on sep 14*

Hi expats,

My ACS application went to stage 4 on sep 14th hence 12 weeks was over on 9th dec. however i havnt got any response yet.

In some other thread i have seen guys who submitted on 15 sep getting reply from ACS.

Do i need to send them email? Or should i wait for few more days??

Responses would be much appreciated.

Thnx in advance.


----------



## bdtomas

kimh said:


> Applied on 9 Sep and it's still 'with assessor'. Killing...


You should call ACS


----------



## kalch99

znayraaujas said:


> Hi expats,
> 
> My ACS application went to stage 4 on sep 14th hence 12 weeks was over on 9th dec. however i havnt got any response yet.
> 
> In some other thread i have seen guys who submitted on 15 sep getting reply from ACS.
> 
> Do i need to send them email? Or should i wait for few more days??
> 
> Responses would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thnx in advance.


Dude..Now-a-days it take around 3 months /sometimes even more to get an ACS assessment.I suggest you to wait till this weekend and then email them next week..goodluck!


----------



## yasin

Afar from other requirements, thinking of the results somehow contributes stress. 

What I can tell you for you to unwind from thinking more of the ACS results is to play a lot of online games, visit friend list, and/or learn a new hobby or skills. You can redo your resume as well and try to avoid the 90 days brain spot thinker. This is what I did. By the time that the 3rd month approaches your day, the result was already there, like a suprise. 

Yes, more or less 90 days by average. Mine took a few days earlier. GL


----------



## ashish1137

Hi Friends

A question on skill assessment. A friend of mine is applying for himself and he is B.Sc (phy, chem n math) + MCA with 7+ years of relevant IT experience. My understanding is that he can claim 10 points for 5+ years of experience, considering deduction of 2 years. But I am confused with following questions:

1. Would his degree be evaluated equivalent to AQF degree and if he can claim 15 points for it? Because there is no ICT content.
2. Will there be a deduction of 2 years considering his MCA or more deduction. If more, how and why?

Regards
Ashish


----------



## ashish1137

gchabs said:


> So uploading a CV isn't mandatory, is it!? Just have a few gaps and irrelevant jobs done in the past that unfortunately amount to more years than the relevant experience I have for the chosen occupation. I think, if uploading a CV is optional, I can have the assessors more focused on the relevant things on my application by not submitting one, than having them distracted with too much irrelevant stuff by uploading a CV which may weaken my case resulting a negative outcome possibly...
> 
> Someone please confirm...


CV not mandatory.


----------



## ashish1137

Rahulyash0038 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Unfortunately ACS has rejected my case, by stating that for ICT Minor that is closely related to the nominated occupation the overall experience required is 6 years. (which was 5 years when I submitted the application)
> When I contested this clause with "Summary of Criteria document downloaded before I submitted the application in July" I was told that ACS has not changed any rule and it was always 6 years. I was also advised to reappeal if I think my case has not been handled correctly.
> 
> Now I have 2 options.
> 1) Re-appeal in my case by putting a fee of 355AUD and wait for my case to be re-assessed. I am not sure if it will be successful considering ACS is adamant that they did not change any rule. Any clue ???
> 
> 2) Submit an ACS application(450 AUD) for my wife who is from Electronics and Telecommunication background with 4.5 years of IT experience as a software engineer with no Australian experience. I have heard that ACS do consider electronics and telecommunication engineering as an ICT Major but can anyone suggest if it will be a good idea to take the risk since she does not have any Australian experience ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Rahul


Hi Rahul,

I think your wife might get a positive assessment. But you would claim 30 (age) + 15 (degree) + ???? Your wife needs 8 all in ielts. As there would be a 4 years deduction so no experience points.


----------



## ashish1137

SreeSam said:


> I have submitted for ACS on 3rd Dec 2013. On 4th Dec additional docs were prompted. I attached the additional docs on 5th dec 2013. Immediately, it status went to the Stage 4. i.e " With assessor".
> 
> Still should i wait till March 2014 for the results ?


Yes.


----------



## ashish1137

Sai2Aus said:


> Yes. A stamp paper is required. You can get it dobe I n 50Rs or 100Rs of your choice. So get it printed on the stamp paper and mail them.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Y even spend 50. Decleration on even 20 rs. Stamp Paper is more than enough. 

Regards
Ashish


----------



## kimh

Hi All, 

Got my results today. My GNIIT has been considered as equivalent to AQF Bachelor degree with a major in computing. My MCA has been assessed as equivalent to AQF Masters with a major in computing. So overall, I get points for 6 years out of 8.

Thanks all for your help and suggestions!

Regards
Kimh


misguided said:


> sevnik0202 01-Aug
> howjay 02-Aug
> ratnesh.nagori 07-Aug
> Sai2Aus 12-Aug
> magneto 26-Aug
> karanasupr13 27-Aug
> Steve_SAP 27-Aug
> unoven_11 27-Aug [Can't find his ID on expat forum]
> bobby 82 30-Aug
> simi1212 30-Aug
> passi84 04-Sep
> misguided 05-Sep
> BlackBelt 05-Sep
> kimh 09-Sep
> Shreyas 10-Sep
> yasin 10-Sep
> irrara 10-Sep
> Deepshikha 14-Sep
> haisergeant 17-Sep
> reddytelecom478 19-Sep
> MubaZ 26-Sep
> 
> Updated ACS results list. The colored ones are the ones who have already got their results.


----------



## bdtomas

kimh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my results today. My GNIIT has been considered as equivalent to AQF Bachelor degree with a major in computing. My MCA has been assessed as equivalent to AQF Masters with a major in computing. So overall, I get points for 6 years out of 8.
> 
> Thanks all for your help and suggestions!
> 
> Regards
> Kimh


A big Congrats....


----------



## goingausy

kimh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my results today. My GNIIT has been considered as equivalent to AQF Bachelor degree with a major in computing. My MCA has been assessed as equivalent to AQF Masters with a major in computing. So overall, I get points for 6 years out of 8.
> 
> Thanks all for your help and suggestions!
> 
> Regards
> Kimh


Kimh,

I am also have GNIIT, I gave my Bachelor degree certificate only. Is there a way to upload GNIIT cert also now. My ACS is in the 4th stage. pls clarify.

thanks
GA


----------



## goingausy

Hi,

I see many of you say that 1 or 2 or 3 or 4 or so on years are cut for ACS assessment, why is that happening. Why not they taking all our experiences ?

thanks
GA.


----------



## haisergeant

goingausy said:


> Kimh,
> 
> I am also have GNIIT, I gave my Bachelor degree certificate only. Is there a way to upload GNIIT cert also now. My ACS is in the 4th stage. pls clarify.
> 
> thanks
> GA


Unfortunately there is no way to upload additional documents when you are in stage 4 (with assessor). I am in the same boat with you. When I emailed them about this, they told me to wait for the result. After I get the result, I can apply for a Review, which cost $AUD 355, and I can upload additional documents.

Well, such a long process, right?


----------



## thomasvo

I wish this would go faster 
If it comes back positive I need to apply for NSW SS which will take another 8-12 weeks


----------



## sunnyboi

Got my assessment today with EXACTLY 12 weeks after applying(actually a day early!!) 2 years deducted as expected.

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 262113 (Systems Administrator) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Engineering in Information Science from Visveswaraiah Technological University completed September 2009 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing

The following employment after August 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 262113 (Systems Administrator) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 08/09 - 06/12 (2yrs 10mths)
Position: Systems Administrator
Employer: Company 1
Country: INDIA

Dates: 08/12 - 09/13 (1yrs 1mths)
Position: Senior Systems Engineer
Employer: Company 2
Country: INDIA

Hope this helps anyone looking for info. Though I have Microsoft certifications, I DID NOT attach them.


----------



## haisergeant

sunnyboi said:


> Got my assessment today with EXACTLY 12 weeks after applying(actually a day early!!) 2 years deducted as expected.
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 262113 (Systems Administrator) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Engineering in Information Science from Visveswaraiah Technological
> University completed September 2009 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor
> Degree with a major in computing
> 
> The following employment after August 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 262113 (Systems Administrator) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Dates: 08/09 - 06/12 (2yrs 10mths)
> Position: Systems Administrator
> Employer: Company 1
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 08/12 - 09/13 (1yrs 1mths)
> Position: Senior Systems Engineer
> Employer: Company 2
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Hope this helps anyone looking for info. Though I have Microsoft certifications, I DID NOT attach them.


Congrats, so how many years you have after deducted? one year and 11 months? Is it positive or negative?


----------



## sunnyboi

haisergeant said:


> Congrats, so how many years you have after deducted? one year and 11 months? Is it positive or negative?


Thanks. I have around 2 years for which I cannot claim points anyway. It is a positive assessment. If it was negative, it would have been rejected.


----------



## Anjaliz

*Student + working*

Hello Seniors,

Can anyone pls provide your inputs to my below experience and let me know how many points I can claim for ACS?

I completed my BSc in Computer Applications in May 2004. In July 2004, I joined India's top S/w company wherein in worked fulltime in that s/w company on weekdays and on weekends I attended classes for MS BITS Pilani from same company's campus (company and BITS had tie-up). After 4 years working in that company I got MS certificate from BITS. For these 4 yrs, company does not give "experience" letter, they provide only "testimonial" letter and mention " XXX was associated with so and so company as student- computer applications through company academy of studies from July 2004 till Aug 2008..."

After Aug 2008, I've all the actual work experience letter till date. 

My question is- can I claim my experience for ACS for the period July 2004 till Aug 2008. Ideally, I was actually working full time for these (July 2004 till Aug 2008) period but technically I don't have work experience letter since company provides only testimonial letter with the word "student- computer applications.. " mentioned in that testimonial letter.

Kindly advice.

-Anjaliz


----------



## haisergeant

Anjaliz said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> Can anyone pls provide your inputs to my below experience and let me know how many points I can claim for ACS?
> 
> I completed my BSc in Computer Applications in May 2004. In July 2004, I joined India's top S/w company wherein in worked fulltime in that s/w company on weekdays and on weekends I attended classes for MS BITS Pilani from same company's campus (company and BITS had tie-up). After 4 years working in that company I got MS certificate from BITS. For these 4 yrs, company does not give "experience" letter, they provide only "testimonial" letter and mention " XXX was associated with so and so company as student- computer applications through company academy of studies from July 2004 till Aug 2008..."
> 
> After Aug 2008, I've all the actual work experience letter till date.
> 
> My question is- can I claim my experience for ACS for the period July 2004 till Aug 2008. Ideally, I was actually working full time for these (July 2004 till Aug 2008) period but technically I don't have work experience letter since company provides only testimonial letter with the word "student- computer applications.. " mentioned in that testimonial letter.
> 
> Kindly advice.
> 
> -Anjaliz


I recommend you return to your company and require them to issue an employment reference. I myself had to do that with my old company I have left for 6 years. That company issued me a very basic reference (without job description). So I returned to them and asked them to issue that paper again, with job description, working hours, etc.

Hope my words help you.


----------



## Arunvas

Anjaliz said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> Can anyone pls provide your inputs to my below experience and let me know how many points I can claim for ACS?
> 
> I completed my BSc in Computer Applications in May 2004. In July 2004, I joined India's top S/w company wherein in worked fulltime in that s/w company on weekdays and on weekends I attended classes for MS BITS Pilani from same company's campus (company and BITS had tie-up). After 4 years working in that company I got MS certificate from BITS. For these 4 yrs, company does not give "experience" letter, they provide only "testimonial" letter and mention " XXX was associated with so and so company as student- computer applications through company academy of studies from July 2004 till Aug 2008..."
> 
> After Aug 2008, I've all the actual work experience letter till date.
> 
> My question is- can I claim my experience for ACS for the period July 2004 till Aug 2008. Ideally, I was actually working full time for these (July 2004 till Aug 2008) period but technically I don't have work experience letter since company provides only testimonial letter with the word "student- computer applications.. " mentioned in that testimonial letter.
> 
> Kindly advice.
> 
> -Anjaliz


Hi Anjali,

I know which organization you refer to as "India's top S/w company" 

Coming to your questions, if you can able to produce Employment Reference certificate in the ACS prescribed format from your "Company", you can definitely.

Alternately, if your "Company" does not provide you as per ACS format for the first 4 years (as you were a student) you can get letters from your leads/Managers to claim those years!

Hope this helps


----------



## Anjaliz

Arunvas said:


> Hi Anjali,
> 
> I know which organization you refer to as "India's top S/w company"
> 
> Coming to your questions, if you can able to produce Employment Reference certificate in the ACS prescribed format from your "Company", you can definitely.
> 
> Alternately, if your "Company" does not provide you as per ACS format for the first 4 years (as you were a student) you can get letters from your leads/Managers to claim those years!
> 
> Hope this helps


Hi Arun,

Thanks, yes I think most them know which company is it so I thought its not ethical on my part to mention the company name or else Administrator of this forum will consider my post as WAStE and delete my post 

I think I cannot produce Employment Reference certificate in the ACS prescribed format, hence i'm thinking of taking self declaration and reference declaration route.

I'm applying for 261313 .. Is my below self declaration correct and thereafter I can get reference declaration from my ex-manager-
<<
I was associated with my previous employer "Company" through Company Academy of Software Excellence and my previous employer would not be able to issue work experience letter in detail as this is against the company norms and policies. Henceforth enclosing my duties and responsibilities as Student- Computer Applications as a full time employee in this organization for duration (July 2004 Till Aug 2008) below:
>>

Kindly advice. I'm not sure whether the word "Student- Computer Applications" should be there or not in self/reference declaration.


----------



## Arunvas

Anjaliz said:


> Hi Arun,
> 
> Thanks, yes I think most them know which company is it so I thought its not ethical on my part to mention the company name or else Administrator of this forum will consider my post as WAStE and delete my post
> 
> I think I cannot produce Employment Reference certificate in the ACS prescribed format, hence i'm thinking of taking self declaration and reference declaration route.
> 
> I'm applying for 261313 .. Is my below self declaration correct and thereafter I can get reference declaration from my ex-manager-
> <<
> I was associated with my previous employer "Company" through Company Academy of Software Excellence and my previous employer would not be able to issue work experience letter in detail as this is against the company norms and policies. Henceforth enclosing my duties and responsibilities as Student- Computer Applications as a full time employee in this organization for duration (July 2004 Till Aug 2008) below:
> >>
> 
> Kindly advice. I'm not sure whether the word "Student- Computer Applications" should be there or not in self/reference declaration.


Hey Anjali,

I'm not pretty sure about the format of the self declaration as I haven't involved in that personally! However you may need to definitely include your designation in the declaration, having said that, you may need to mention "Student- Computer Applications"... my suggestion...


----------



## Anjaliz

Thank you, Arun.

Any other suggestions from other Seniors on how to handle this situation.


----------



## Anjaliz

Arunvas said:


> Hey Anjali,
> 
> I'm not pretty sure about the format of the self declaration as I haven't involved in that personally! However you may need to definitely include your designation in the declaration, having said that, you may need to mention "Student- Computer Applications"... my suggestion...



Thank you, Arun.

Any other suggestions from other Seniors on how to handle this situation.


----------



## yasin

Maybe this would help - Certified Copies - Australian Embassy

Ya, make sure it is stamped and covers the information that ACS needed, like job position, number of working hours, duties and responsibilities, dates, notary Seal, notary name, address, registration number, term expiry and date of attestation are must. etc.


----------



## espresso

Hi Anjaliz, 

note that self-declarations are NOT accepted by ACS, as stated in the ACS Skills Assessment Guidelines on page 9:



> *Important Note:* Self-written statements submitted as a Statutory Declaration will be assessed as not suitable. Self-references in the form of a Statutory Declaration cannot be accepted as evidence of employment. Statutory Declarations must be written by a *third party work colleague* and signed by an authorised witness to be considered suitable.


----------



## magneto

gchabs said:


> Alright thanks guys, I did come across the section where ACS has clearly highlighted in bold to not send docs like payslips and bank stats. Now can I get true copy certification by my friends dad who is a principal in India. He doesn't claim to be a notary but has certified copies in the past as original.


Get the true copy certified from notary, that's how it will be treated as full proof


----------



## Arunvas

Hello Everyone,

I'm not sure how far this thread is related to my questions. As this thread is very active, I thought of posting here

I have some peculiar case, where an agent has submitted an EOI for NSW State Sponsorship (Visa 190) and it is approved. But now willing to go to Independent 189 Visa. So is that OK to submit EOI (for 189) again for the same person when EOI for 190 is already approved? 

If yes, is only the client need to submit for himself or even agent can do it again for the client?

Few more cases:
1) EOI for 190 is rejected then go for 189 EOI immediately - is acceptable?
2) EOI for 190 is pending result (no approval or rejection yet) then go for 189 EOI immediately - is acceptable?
3) EOI for 190 is approved then go for 189 EOI immediately - is acceptable? (original case)


----------



## sunnyboi

Arunvas said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I'm not sure how far this thread is related to my questions. As this thread is very active, I thought of posting here
> 
> I have some peculiar case, where an agent has submitted an EOI for NSW State Sponsorship (Visa 190) and it is approved. But now willing to go to Independent 189 Visa. So is that OK to submit EOI (for 189) again for the same person when EOI for 190 is already approved?
> 
> If yes, is only the client need to submit for himself or even agent can do it again for the client?
> 
> Few more cases:
> 1) EOI for 190 is rejected then go for 189 EOI immediately - is acceptable?
> 2) EOI for 190 is pending result (no approval or rejection yet) then go for 189 EOI immediately - is acceptable?
> 3) EOI for 190 is approved then go for 189 EOI immediately - is acceptable? (original case)


Arunvas, if you see the thread heading, it's about ACS processing and your post is totally unrelated. Please check other threads.


----------



## Arunvas

sunnyboi said:


> Arunvas, if you see the thread heading, it's about ACS processing and your post is totally unrelated. Please check other threads.


I know that is what my first statement says  Just looking for answers...


----------



## jsadev

Can any one let me know in which way the Statuary declaration should be made? In plain paper or in 20 Rupees stamp paper in India.


----------



## rka123

jsadev said:


> Can any one let me know in which way the Statuary declaration should be made? In plain paper or in 20 Rupees stamp paper in India.



I did it on a 50Rs stamp paper to be on the safer side. I had no issues while processing my ACS. All the pages in the SD has to be signed by your colleague/PL and notarized.


----------



## barinder

jsadev said:


> Can any one let me know in which way the Statuary declaration should be made? In plain paper or in 20 Rupees stamp paper in India.


20 Rs Stamp paper is enough.


----------



## binioz

Arunvas said:


> I know that is what my first statement says  Just looking for answers...


I'm not sure of your answer but you can try in another active link for 189 and 190-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...196210-2013-189-190-visa-applicants-4349.html


----------



## magneto

jsadev said:


> Can any one let me know in which way the Statuary declaration should be made? In plain paper or in 20 Rupees stamp paper in India.


Yes Rs 20 stamp paper is fine...doesn't make any difference if you increase value so stamp paper.


----------



## gchabs

Applied and paid on Thursday night but they still haven't debited my credit card account. Is it normal!? And my status reads 'in stage 2' - CO Allocated!


----------



## barinder

gchabs said:


> Applied and paid on Thursday night but they still haven't debited my credit card account. Is it normal!? And my status reads 'in stage 2' - CO Allocated!


Check transaction status with your bank.


----------



## gchabs

Checking my transaction on the phone application that my bank has. But I guess I should probably ring them and check once again!?

I just logged on again and noticed its been moved to stage 4 - with the authorised assessor.


----------



## sagarsa

gchabs said:


> Checking my transaction on the phone application that my bank has. But I guess I should probably ring them and check once again!?
> 
> I just logged on again and noticed its been moved to stage 4 - with the authorised assessor.


Normally takes few days to process the transaction. I dont think you need to worry about this, once application has been submitted.


----------



## barinder

gchabs said:


> Checking my transaction on the phone application that my bank has. But I guess I should probably ring them and check once again!?
> 
> I just logged on again and noticed its been moved to stage 4 - with the authorised assessor.


Usually online bank statements shows transaction after 4-5 days, no need to worry, as your application has been moved to 4th stage.


----------



## jsadev

I have three questions in SD. 
1. In the e-stamp paper there is section first party, should it be me or my superior?
2. What comes in the of part of in the SD
Declared at City on date of ??
3. Do we need to mention the below paragraph in SD?
I understand that a person who intentionally makes a false statement in a statutory declaration is guilty of an offence under section 11 of the Statutory Declarations Act 1959, and I believe that the statements in this declaration are true in every particular.


----------



## ASHWANIK_VERMA

Hi Guys,

I want to apply as developer programmer or Software Engineer role. 

1. B Tech Elect. & Comm. 
2. first company IT for 24 months at "Software Engineer" 2004-06
3. Second company IT for 35 months as "Senior Software Engineer" 2006-09
4. MBA for 2 years 2009-11
5. Third company IT for 30 month as "Project Manager" 2011-13


Please let me know how many point I will get? What are my chances?
Will my experience as Proj. Manager will be counted for Software Engineer role? I am doing many task similar to Software engineer.

Someone knowledgeable please help me.

Thanks
Aswani


----------



## sairavi

Aswani:

your case if unique, according to me and i might be wrong , your MBA will be a pain point. If you assess btech as your degree- you will get 10 points. But you need to explain the gap in your experience- given that you will not assess MBA degree. in case you assess MBA as your main degree then you will get points for experience post MBA which will not be sufficient.


----------



## ASHWANIK_VERMA

sairavi said:


> Aswani:
> 
> your case if unique, according to me and i might be wrong , your MBA will be a pain point. If you assess btech as your degree- you will get 10 points. But you need to explain the gap in your experience- given that you will not assess MBA degree. in case you assess MBA as your main degree then you will get points for experience post MBA which will not be sufficient.



I read that bachelor and Master degree will be carrying the same points.....if I use BTech as my main degree.... and in the two year gap I can explain the two year full time study....will that be a problem?


----------



## ashish1137

Arunvas said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I'm not sure how far this thread is related to my questions. As this thread is very active, I thought of posting here
> 
> I have some peculiar case, where an agent has submitted an EOI for NSW State Sponsorship (Visa 190) and it is approved. But now willing to go to Independent 189 Visa. So is that OK to submit EOI (for 189) again for the same person when EOI for 190 is already approved?
> 
> If yes, is only the client need to submit for himself or even agent can do it again for the client?
> 
> Few more cases:
> 1) EOI for 190 is rejected then go for 189 EOI immediately - is acceptable?
> 2) EOI for 190 is pending result (no approval or rejection yet) then go for 189 EOI immediately - is acceptable?
> 3) EOI for 190 is approved then go for 189 EOI immediately - is acceptable? (original case)


You can submit eoi for 190 visa in all cases. It would be treated independent of other eoi. Infact you can add both options in same eoi.

Regards
Ashish


----------



## ashish1137

jsadev said:


> I have three questions in SD.
> 1. In the e-stamp paper there is section first party, should it be me or my superior?
> 2. What comes in the of part of in the SD
> Declared at City on date of ??
> 3. Do we need to mention the below paragraph in SD?
> I understand that a person who intentionally makes a false statement in a statutory declaration is guilty of an offence under section 11 of the Statutory Declarations Act 1959, and I believe that the statements in this declaration are true in every particular.


1. Your superior.
2. Place where notary stamp would be required. Best way. 
3. Last line is required. The decleration is true to the best of my kniwledge.

Regards
Ashish


----------



## ashish1137

ASHWANIK_VERMA said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I want to apply as developer programmer or Software Engineer role.
> 
> 1. B Tech Elect. & Comm.
> 2. first company IT for 24 months at "Software Engineer" 2004-06
> 3. Second company IT for 35 months as "Senior Software Engineer" 2006-09
> 4. MBA for 2 years 2009-11
> 5. Third company IT for 30 month as "Project Manager" 2011-13
> 
> Please let me know how many point I will get? What are my chances?
> Will my experience as Proj. Manager will be counted for Software Engineer role? I am doing many task similar to Software engineer.
> 
> Someone knowledgeable please help me.
> 
> Thanks
> Aswani


Hi Aswani,

Regarding your points: please subtract 4 years from your experience. If they exceed 3 you can claim 5 points else if they exceed 5, you cam claim 10 points.
30 for age (provided u r between 25 n 32)
3. Your role actually depends on tge duties n responsibiliries you give in SD.

Regards
Ashish

30fot


----------



## ashish1137

ASHWANIK_VERMA said:


> I read that bachelor and Master degree will be carrying the same points.....if I use BTech as my main degree.... and in the two year gap I can explain the two year full time study....will that be a problem?


I dont think so?


----------



## Arunvas

ashish1137 said:


> You can submit eoi for 190 visa in all cases. It would be treated independent of other eoi. Infact you can add both options in same eoi.
> 
> Regards
> Ashish


Thanks Ashish


----------



## ASHWANIK_VERMA

ashish1137 said:


> I dont think so?


Thanks Ashish for your reply. 
I wanted to get my role and responsibilities reference document reviewed once....will it be possible for you have a look....I do not want to post in the thread to avoid the plagiarism...is it ok if I sent you personal message.


----------



## jsadev

Is stamp paper mandatory for statutory declaration. I couldn't find any where in ACS mentioning about stamp paper.


----------



## johl

*In a fix*



dayms said:


> Hello All,
> I have been following expatforum since 20 days. Though one can quickly understand the problem statement, It took a while for me to understand and come with probable causes and effects. No wonder the new format of wording on ACS assessment had made many Expats to lose their nerve and created a havoc in the community.
> I am not sure has any one actually wondered how the DIAC would treat the experience of the prospective immigrants who got assessed prior to April 15 2013. Now that's not going to be fair enough to start deducting experience to meet the criteria in Skill assessment without guidelines or prior information on their website and to MARA agents.
> Yes if I slip into the shoes of the DIAC/ACS official and start thinking to implement such a norm of deducting experience to meet the criteria. Then I would have thought the need to have the new assessment procedure in place along with the old one, so that I can bring in the norm in place seamlessly in near future. And Its apparent that the none of your experience is missed out of the assessment result letter. So as long as there is change in the guidelines one should have no reason to worry about claiming the points for experience as mentioned by the ACS and DIAC officials, provided you have valid evidences.
> Now the big question arises how soon is this new guidelines coming to effect. Well here goes my justification, to make sure the new guidelines are implemented it is very important that all the prospective immigrants should hold the assessment letter on the new format. Do you think its practical to re-assess all the successful applicants during the last two years prior to April 15 2013 and issue them with a fresh assessment letters on the new format!! its obvious.
> As a process consultant I would have suggested the same approach what ACS/DIAC has actually adopted now, so that down the line two year from now the new guidelines can be enforced. And by that time all the valid assessment letters would have issued on the new format and expired ones would be applying for revalidation.
> Taking note of this bigger picture none of you need to really worry about this who plan to migrate in near future. But any one planning after two years remember its going to be tougher..


Hello

I read the this post of yours but failed to understand the jist.

I had my assessment done from ACS, where they deducted 2 whole years from my experience. Instead of Jan 2008 (5 Years), my experience is deemed to be valid from Jan 2010 (3 Years only). I had put up an EOI the very next day of receiving my ACS, without givin much thought to the reduced time-span, and had mentioned my job start date from 2008 itself, so i got the points for 5 years slab instead of the 3 years one. I quickly received an invite on 2nd Dec 2013 as my total points were 65. But after looking at so much hue & cry on this forum regarding this "new" criteria, I'm afraid to lodge my visa application now, fearing the ban of 3 years if the CO thinks i purposely overclaimed the points and rejects my application.

What is you suggestion?
Should i wait for my invite to expire and change experience to 3 years and then hope for an invite or should I just go ahead na lodge the application?

I would appreciate your view on this.

Thanks


----------



## thinkpanther

johl said:


> Hello
> 
> I read the this post of yours but failed to understand the jist.
> 
> I had my assessment done from ACS, where they deducted 2 whole years from my experience. Instead of Jan 2008 (5 Years), my experience is deemed to be valid from Jan 2010 (3 Years only). I had put up an EOI the very next day of receiving my ACS, without givin much thought to the reduced time-span, and had mentioned my job start date from 2008 itself, so i got the points for 5 years slab instead of the 3 years one. I quickly received an invite on 2nd Dec 2013 as my total points were 65. But after looking at so much hue & cry on this forum regarding this "new" criteria, I'm afraid to lodge my visa application now, fearing the ban of 3 years if the CO thinks i purposely overclaimed the points and rejects my application.
> 
> What is you suggestion?
> Should i wait for my invite to expire and change experience to 3 years and then hope for an invite or should I just go ahead na lodge the application?
> 
> I would appreciate your view on this.
> 
> Thanks


Yes, you should wait for the invite to expire and then withdraw the current EOI and lodge a new one with correct details


----------



## caushik

Hi All,

I am software Engineer with 9 years experience in three different companies.
I am ready with the documents to be submitted for ACS.
In the referral letter I have mentioned the same roles and responsibilities for all the three companies. 
Can someone confirm if needs to be changed or it is ok for submission.

Thanks,
Caushik


----------



## lkorniadi

Hi Caushik, 
You better submit your documents, higher fee starting Jan 2014. 
Good luck.

Cheers,
Lenny


----------



## Anjaliz

lkorniadi said:


> Hi Caushik,
> You better submit your documents, higher fee starting Jan 2014.
> Good luck.
> 
> Cheers,
> Lenny


Hi Lenny.. Can you pls let me know the new fee structure of ACS or could you pls send me the link wherein I can get more info on this.

Thanks!!


----------



## lkorniadi

Hi Anjaliz,

You can find the new fee from ACS website or.. the following link. 2014 Fee Schedule | Australian Computer Society

Good luck,
Lenny


----------



## Anjaliz

Seniors,

Pls advice me on the points I can get from ACS. My details:

Completed Bachelors of Science (in Computer Applications) - April 2004
Started working as S/w Engineer - Sept 2004 till Nov 2008
Completed MS (Master of Science in Software Engineering) - Dec 2008
Started working as S/w Engineer - Dec 2008 till date

Can anyone let me know how many points I can get from ACS?
Thanks !!


----------



## Deepshikha

I received +ve acs assessment on 12 Dec, as expected 2 yrs deducted from the experience.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Deepshikha said:


> I received +ve acs assessment on 12 Dec, as expected 2 yrs deducted from the experience.


Congratulations on +ve assessment.


----------



## barinder

Deepshikha said:


> I received +ve acs assessment on 12 Dec, as expected 2 yrs deducted from the experience.


Congratulations !!


----------



## ASHWANIK_VERMA

Can Any body share the sample format required for the experience reference on Stamp Paper. For company letter head format is given at ACS page but for in case we take reference on STAMP PAPER I could not find the right format pdf document.

Please if any body have that document please share..

Regards,
Aswani


----------



## Kavya9

Hi Friends,

I have done my ACS and lodged EOI last month. ACS has considered my experience from August 2005, which is 8 years+. Due to my health condition, i am planning to resign the job now. Will it reduce points in my EOI? If i stop working i need to fill end date of the present job in EOI and i will not be working. Will it have any effect to get selected in EOI and to get visa? Please suggest.

Thanks & regards,
Kavya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Kavya9 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have done my ACS and lodged EOI last month. ACS has considered my experience from August 2005, which is 8 years+. Due to my health condition, i am planning to resign the job now. Will it reduce points in my EOI? If i stop working i need to fill end date of the present job in EOI and i will not be working. Will it have any effect to get selected in EOI and to get visa? Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks & regards,
> Kavya


Hi kavya, No, without any doubts. The deciding factor for invite is the total points, visa date of effect and not the current status of your employment. DIAC doesn't have anything to do with the factor whether you are currently employed or not. But, enter the end date of your current employer correctly once you are relieved.


----------



## sagarsa

Please note ACS offices will close on Friday 20 December 2013 and re-open Monday 13 January 2014. This means that operational staff will not be available by telephone to general public enquiries.
In practice the ACS online system will continue to receive and receipt skilled migration applications, while the majority of the assessment team will be working during this period to ensure service standards are met.



Does the last paragraph mean, application processing time wont have any impact because of ACS holidays??


----------



## Sai2Aus

sagarsa said:


> Please note ACS offices will close on Friday 20 December 2013 and re-open Monday 13 January 2014. This means that operational staff will not be available by telephone to general public enquiries.
> In practice the ACS online system will continue to receive and receipt skilled migration applications, while the majority of the assessment team will be working during this period to ensure service standards are met.
> 
> 
> 
> Does the last paragraph mean, application processing time wont have any impact because of ACS holidays??


Processing time would surely be affected..


----------



## bdtomas

Hai friends.

I applied ACS on 9th October. Today status shown "In Progress" but stage in 4.....what do you think....

please share your comments...I am in tens...


----------



## huzefa85

bdtomas said:


> Hai friends.
> 
> I applied ACS on 9th October. Today status shown "In Progress" but stage in 4.....what do you think....
> 
> please share your comments...I am in tens...


"In Progress" generally means you will get your ACS reply in 1-2 days.


----------



## bdtomas

huzefa85 said:


> "In Progress" generally means you will get your ACS reply in 1-2 days.


Thanks for your comments..But how about the stage.. its in 4...


----------



## huzefa85

bdtomas said:


> Thanks for your comments..But how about the stage.. its in 4...


After the assessor has completed his assessment, the application moves to "in progress" which means he/she will be compiling the results and mailing you, which will be 1-2 (max 3) days. But this is technically still stage 4.
Once the mail is sent, your status will show, "case finalized" in stage 5.


----------



## bdtomas

huzefa85 said:


> After the assessor has completed his assessment, the application moves to "in progress" which means he/she will be compiling the results and mailing you, which will be 1-2 (max 3) days. But this is technically still stage 4.
> Once the mail is sent, your status will show, "case finalized" in stage 5.


Thanks a lot...


----------



## ameenfusion

Hi,

It seems to be quite quick for you. How many years are you being assessed for and Please update when you receive your result.




bdtomas said:


> Hai friends.
> 
> I applied ACS on 9th October. Today status shown "In Progress" but stage in 4.....what do you think....
> 
> please share your comments...I am in tens...


----------



## Ozbabe

Hi all,

Can someone advise please. Today makes it 91 days since I applied for the ACS assessment and in view of the planned holiday (xmas break), do you think i should call them for an update before the holiday?

If I do not receive the result before they go on holiday it means I would miss the first EOI round in January wish I would reall not want to. What do you advise?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Ozbabe said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can someone advise please. Today makes it 91 days since I applied for the ACS assessment and in view of the planned holiday (xmas break), do you think i should call them for an update before the holiday?
> 
> If I do not receive the result before they go on holiday it means I would miss the first EOI round in January wish I would reall not want to. What do you advise?


Yes, better to check with them. Although you can expect result in 1 week. Mine took 13 weeks from submission date.


----------



## Anjaliz

Anjaliz said:


> Seniors,
> 
> Pls advice me on the points I can get from ACS. My details:
> 
> Completed Bachelors of Science (in Computer Applications) - April 2004
> Started working as S/w Engineer - Sept 2004 till Nov 2008
> Completed MS (Master of Science in Software Engineering) - Dec 2008
> Started working as S/w Engineer - Dec 2008 till date
> 
> Can anyone let me know how many points I can get from ACS?
> Thanks !!



Hi,

Can anyone pls provide your valuable suggestion and let me knw how much points i can get from ACS?
Thanks!


----------



## barinder

bdtomas said:


> Thanks a lot...


Thats a real quick, please update us with your result, when you get email.


----------



## Ozbabe

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Yes, better to check with them. Although you can expect result in 1 week. Mine took 13 weeks from submission date.


Thanks, I will give them a call tomorrow.


----------



## bond_bhai

Anjaliz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone pls provide your valuable suggestion and let me knw how much points i can get from ACS?
> Thanks!


Is yours a 3year or 4year degree?


----------



## Anjaliz

bond_bhai said:


> Is yours a 3year or 4year degree?


BSc- 3yrs
MS - 4yrs 
let me knw ur thghts..


----------



## irrara

bdtomas said:


> Hai friends.
> 
> I applied ACS on 9th October. Today status shown "In Progress" but stage in 4.....what do you think....
> 
> please share your comments...I am in tens...


When did your application move to the stage 4?


----------



## bdtomas

ameenfusion said:


> Hi,
> 
> It seems to be quite quick for you. How many years are you being assessed for and Please update when you receive your result.


I don't know what's happening with my ACS Application. Yesterday it was "IN PROGRESS". but today morning status come back "WITH ASSESSOR".


----------



## techie_blr

I applied for ACS om 5th Oct and it is still showing "With Accessor". I think they will send accessment result only after holidays., i.e. expect result after 15 Jan.


----------



## karnavidyut

techie_blr said:


> I applied for ACS om 5th Oct and it is still showing "With Accessor". I think they will send accessment result only after holidays., i.e. expect result after 15 Jan.


That seems most probable as of now, looking at the timeline posted by others....
But if you are lucky you may get it before.... you never know


----------



## techie_blr

karnavidyut said:


> That seems most probable as of now, looking at the timeline posted by others....
> But if you are lucky you may get it before.... you never know


Dear Karnavidyut,

I wish your wording comes true.

Ashwin


----------



## r_saraj

Hello expats... 
please help on ACS assessment submission form...
what woul be the skills application type to be selected?
Skills(qualification and detail experiene must be applied)450AUD
another option is : Recognition letter (qualification and detail experiene must be applied)500AUD

thanks in advance,
-S


----------



## Anjaliz

Experts,

Pls advice me on the points I can get from ACS. My details:

Completed Bachelors of Science (in Computer Applications) - April 2004
Started working as S/w Engineer - Sept 2004 till Nov 2008
Completed MS (Master of Science in Software Engineering) - Dec 2008
Started working as S/w Engineer - Dec 2008 till date

Can anyone let me know how many points I can get from ACS?
Thanks !!


----------



## barinder

Anjaliz said:


> Experts,
> 
> Pls advice me on the points I can get from ACS. My details:
> 
> Completed Bachelors of Science (in Computer Applications) - April 2004
> Started working as S/w Engineer - Sept 2004 till Nov 2008
> Completed MS (Master of Science in Software Engineering) - Dec 2008
> Started working as S/w Engineer - Dec 2008 till date
> 
> Can anyone let me know how many points I can get from ACS?
> Thanks !!


Look like they will deduct 4 years of experience in your case, I am assuming B.Ss CA is three years course.


----------



## reddytelecom478

irrara said:


> When did your application move to the stage 4?


Hi Irrara,

Please suggest me , i applied ACS on 19 Sept after a week it moved to Stage 3 , Then no progress that. Till today i completed 12 Weeks, But From tommorrow 20 th to JAN 13 2014, they have X mas Break.


Any possible to get the result in 1 day ? After getting in Satge 5 how many days will took to get the result ?

BR///

Naga R Reddy


----------



## Ozbabe

Hi all,

I applied to ACS on September 17 and today got a response from them saying my code of 2611 is not closely related, but they however recommended 263113 and asked I should respond if I accept their recommendation or if I want to choose another code and then apply for a review after this one has been finalised

I have decided to go with their recommendation. Has anyone had a similar experience?

What was the outcome of accepting the recommendation?

Will it delay the process any further? BTW I am back to stage 3 now?

Kindly advise


----------



## felix2020

Ozbabe said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I applied to ACS on September 17 and today got a response from them saying my code of 2611 is not closely related, but they however recommended 263113 and asked I should respond if I accept their recommendation or if I want to choose another code and then apply for a review after this one has been finalised
> 
> I have decided to go with their recommendation. Has anyone had a similar experience?
> 
> What was the outcome of accepting the recommendation?
> 
> Will it delay the process any further? BTW I am back to stage 3 now?
> 
> Kindly advise


You should accept 2631 because 2631 is better than 2611. 2611 is part of the restricted occupations that may delay your invitation if you are holding only 60 points, 2631 is not.


----------



## irrara

reddytelecom478 said:


> Hi Irrara,
> 
> Please suggest me , i applied ACS on 19 Sept after a week it moved to Stage 3 , Then no progress that. Till today i completed 12 Weeks, But From tommorrow 20 th to JAN 13 2014, they have X mas Break.
> 
> 
> Any possible to get the result in 1 day ? After getting in Satge 5 how many days will took to get the result ?
> 
> BR///
> 
> Naga R Reddy


Hello!
Stage 3 means that there are some problems with the evidence you have provided and you should have been asked to upload extra necessary documents. Have you gotten the letter about this? You should write to them and get the details asap!

In my case, after status "With accessor" stage 4, 11 weeks later it changed to "In progress", and in two hours it changed to "Case finalized" and I got my email with the results.


----------



## rvijay

Hi Guys,

A friend of mine has 4.5 yrs of experience. Did both Bachelors and Masters degrees. 
Any inputs on how many years ACS will consider? Will 2.5 yrs be enough to apply for State nomination? IS there any state that accepts less than 3 yrs? Thanks!


----------



## gchabs

When is ACS closing for Christmas and how long until they open again!?


----------



## bdtomas

gchabs said:


> When is ACS closing for Christmas and how long until they open again!?


From 20th December to 13th January'2014.. They will resume on 14th January'2014..

Have a look at the end of this page....

News & Updates | Australian Computer Society


----------



## Ozbabe

felix2020 said:


> You should accept 2631 because 2631 is better than 2611. 2611 is part of the restricted occupations that may delay your invitation if you are holding only 60 points, 2631 is not.



Thanks Felix,

I have accepted their suggestion. I hope they come back to me today with the result so I can submit my EOI for the January first round since they are shutting down for xmas.

Let's see how it goes...


----------



## nirman91

hey sathiya ,jre and guys , i got assessed for ict business anlsyt as well as analsyt programmer. No work exerience but have completed a masters in enterprise resourse planning systems.... do you think ill beeligible for 2631?


----------



## gaya3.raj

Hi, I;m a newbie here. Can someone tell me what is state nomination and DIAC?


----------



## bdtomas

Dear Friends.

I got the email from ACS today morning. Its positive with 2 years deduction. They took 9+ weeks to finalize my application.
Thanks all of you for helping me to make the ACS application myself. Please pray for my IELTS. I need 7 in each.

The detail result is attached here......


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

bdtomas said:


> Dear Friends.
> 
> I got the email from ACS today morning. Its positive with 2 years deduction. They took 9+ weeks to finalize my application.
> Thanks all of you for helping me to make the ACS application myself. Please pray for my IELTS. I need 7 in each.
> 
> The detail result is attached here......


Congratulations on +ve assessment. When you gave IELTS ? wish you all the best


----------



## bdtomas

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Congratulations on +ve assessment. When you gave IELTS ? wish you all the best


Thanks Nagori.

I have 2 booking for IELTS one is 18th January another one is 1st of February.


----------



## techie_blr

bdtomas said:


> Dear Friends.
> 
> I got the email from ACS today morning. Its positive with 2 years deduction. They took 9+ weeks to finalize my application.
> Thanks all of you for helping me to make the ACS application myself. Please pray for my IELTS. I need 7 in each.
> 
> The detail result is attached here......


Dear BDThomas,

Congrats for completing first step. I wish you will clear IELTS soon.
I applied mine on 5-oct and still waiting. Hope I will get it only after christmas holiday.


----------



## bdtomas

techie_blr said:


> Dear BDThomas,
> 
> Congrats for completing first step. I wish you will clear IELTS soon.
> I applied mine on 5-oct and still waiting. Hope I will get it only after christmas holiday.


Thanks..Hope you will get it soon. All the best....


----------



## adiadiadi

bdtomas said:


> Dear Friends.
> 
> I got the email from ACS today morning. Its positive with 2 years deduction. They took 9+ weeks to finalize my application.
> Thanks all of you for helping me to make the ACS application myself. Please pray for my IELTS. I need 7 in each.
> 
> The detail result is attached here......





Hi, I am a newbie here.
Did you submit your current employment reference to ACS? From the ACS website, it stated must contain start and end date, and "To Date" cannot be used as the end date. Will ACS accept end date = "Present"?

Thank you & good luck for your IELTS exam.


----------



## bdtomas

adiadiadi said:


> Hi, I am a newbie here.
> Did you submit your current employment reference to ACS? From the ACS website, it stated must contain start and end date, and "To Date" cannot be used as the end date. Will ACS accept end date = "Present"?
> 
> Thank you & good luck for your IELTS exam.


In my reference letter my employer did not mention any end date. as I am still working in same company....


----------



## huzefa85

bdtomas said:


> Dear Friends.
> 
> I got the email from ACS today morning. Its positive with 2 years deduction. They took 9+ weeks to finalize my application.
> Thanks all of you for helping me to make the ACS application myself. Please pray for my IELTS. I need 7 in each.
> 
> The detail result is attached here......


Congrats bdtomas. you are one of the lucky applicants, who got the response in 2 months 10 days. 20 days earlier than the usual response time.
Best of luck for your IELTS.


----------



## bdtomas

huzefa85 said:


> Congrats bdtomas. you are one of the lucky applicants, who got the response in 2 months 10 days. 20 days earlier than the usual response time.
> Best of luck for your IELTS.


Thanks a lot....


----------



## adiadiadi

bdtomas said:


> In my reference letter my employer did not mention any end date. as I am still working in same company....



Thank you, bdtomas.


----------



## Ozbabe

bdtomas said:


> Dear Friends.
> 
> I got the email from ACS today morning. Its positive with 2 years deduction. They took 9+ weeks to finalize my application.
> Thanks all of you for helping me to make the ACS application myself. Please pray for my IELTS. I need 7 in each.
> 
> The detail result is attached here......


Congrats! That's fast compared to recent updates.

Best wishes for the IELTS and all


----------



## kaurivneet

I had applied for ACS on 28 Sept and I am still waiting for the result.I guess I have to wait till 13 jan now


----------



## barinder

kaurivneet said:


> I had applied for ACS on 28 Sept and I am still waiting for the result.I guess I have to wait till 13 jan now


You might get result in last week of January.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

barinder said:


> You might get result in last week of January.


he wont. ACS is on vacation for 3 weeks.


----------



## karnavidyut

bdtomas said:


> Dear Friends.
> 
> I got the email from ACS today morning. Its positive with 2 years deduction. They took 9+ weeks to finalize my application.
> Thanks all of you for helping me to make the ACS application myself. Please pray for my IELTS. I need 7 in each.
> 
> The detail result is attached here......


That was pretty quick, wasnt it? Congratulations on having completed your first step 
All the best for your IELTS! There are quite a few threads on IELTS, I'm sure you may be following some of these threads......these helped me a lot and I found lots of free prep material 
I'm done with IELTS just waiting for ACS now ....Looking at your case, hope i get mine sooner than i anticipated earlier


----------



## barinder

karnavidyut said:


> That was pretty quick, wasnt it? Congratulations on having completed your first step
> All the best for your IELTS! There are quite a few threads on IELTS, I'm sure you may be following some of these threads......these helped me a lot and I found lots of free prep material
> I'm done with IELTS just waiting for ACS now ....Looking at your case, hope i get mine sooner than i anticipated earlier


Could you put list of couple of good IELTS threads, I am also preparing for IELTS so need some help.


----------



## ashish1137

gaya3.raj said:


> Hi, I;m a newbie here. Can someone tell me what is state nomination and DIAC?


Please do some homework first. Read the vlogs and youll get to know the answers


----------



## ashish1137

bdtomas said:


> Dear Friends.
> 
> I got the email from ACS today morning. Its positive with 2 years deduction. They took 9+ weeks to finalize my application.
> Thanks all of you for helping me to make the ACS application myself. Please pray for my IELTS. I need 7 in each.
> 
> The detail result is attached here......


Congratulations bdtomas.


----------



## karnavidyut

barinder said:


> Could you put list of couple of good IELTS threads, I am also preparing for IELTS so need some help.


The below thread has a lot of good material and discussions on IELTS preparation...Try it

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...33-ielts-prepartion-exam-199.html#post2666538


----------



## reddytelecom478

karnavidyut said:


> That was pretty quick, wasnt it? Congratulations on having completed your first step
> All the best for your IELTS! There are quite a few threads on IELTS, I'm sure you may be following some of these threads......these helped me a lot and I found lots of free prep material
> I'm done with IELTS just waiting for ACS now ....Looking at your case, hope i get mine sooner than i anticipated earlier



Hi Mates,


I applied on ACS 19th NOV , Till Yesterday status was Stage with Assessor, Today morning now i checked showing in progress .

Can you Please tell me how much time/days took to complete this and i m very much tense about that in Chrismas break ACS will work or i will get after the X Mas break .............


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

reddytelecom478 said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> 
> I applied on ACS 19th NOV , Till Yesterday status was Stage with Assessor, Today morning now i checked showing in progress .
> 
> Can you Please tell me how much time/days took to complete this and i m very much tense about that in Chrismas break ACS will work or i will get after the X Mas break .............


whoaa. thats very quick .. ACS result within a month.. that is going to be a great christmas treat.. if your application is in "In Progress", result might come in 1-2 days. Or just for fun they moved it to In progress and will give result after holidays  . just kidding


----------



## bdtomas

Ozbabe said:


> Congrats! That's fast compared to recent updates.
> 
> Best wishes for the IELTS and all


Thanks a lot...


----------



## reddytelecom478

ratnesh.nagori said:


> whoaa. thats very quick .. ACS result within a month.. that is going to be a great christmas treat.. if your application is in "In Progress", result might come in 1-2 days. Or just for fun they moved it to In progress and will give result after holidays  . just kidding


Hi 

Mentioned wronly i applied on Sep 19 not OCt 19 Hmmmmm..............

My question as mentioned in ACS site Leave from 20/12/2013 to 13/01/2014, But i got changed up in today(22/12/2013).

My question how they got accessed in yesterday ,,, And im hoping i will get soon the result.

*BR//

Naga R Reddy.*


----------



## bdtomas

reddytelecom478 said:


> Hi
> 
> Mentioned wronly i applied on Sep 19 not OCt 19 Hmmmmm..............
> 
> My question as mentioned in ACS site Leave from 20/12/2013 to 13/01/2014, But i got changed up in today(22/12/2013).
> 
> My question how they got accessed in yesterday ,,, And im hoping i will get soon the result.
> 
> *BR//
> 
> Naga R Reddy.*


Please share your result with us..


----------



## reddytelecom478

bdtomas said:


> Please share your result with us..


Hmmmm 

I m also waiting for the result , no wit is Progess Stage 4 


And i don't know i will get result Before X mas Leave or not 

BR///

Naga R Reddy


----------



## bdtomas

reddytelecom478 said:


> Hmmmm
> 
> I m also waiting for the result , no wit is Progess Stage 4
> 
> 
> And i don't know i will get result Before X mas Leave or not
> 
> BR///
> 
> Naga R Reddy


you supposed to get result on 20th but I dont know whats happening..the holiday already started...hope for the best...


----------



## bdtomas

Hai Friends

As you know I got +VE ACS result on 20th December, I have a bit confusion regarding the letter they have sent.

at the end of the letter they mentioned that:

*This assessment is based upon the documents provided. By issuing this letter or otherwise, the ACS makes no representation regarding:

1. The authenticity of document provided or the veracity of content.
2. the suitability of the applicant for migration or employment.*

I would like to know that, is it normal or it means a different result.

Thanks in advance for your prompt reply


----------



## reddytelecom478

bdtomas said:


> Hai Friends
> 
> As you know I got +VE ACS result on 20th December, I have a bit confusion regarding the letter they have sent.
> 
> at the end of the letter they mentioned that:
> 
> *This assessment is based upon the documents provided. By issuing this letter or otherwise, the ACS makes no representation regarding:
> 
> 1. The authenticity of document provided or the veracity of content.
> 2. the suitability of the applicant for migration or employment.*
> 
> I would like to know that, is it normal or it means a different result.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your prompt reply


Hi mate,

May i knw for you case how much time took to complete Inprogress to Complete the process ,,,

BR
Naga R R eddy


----------



## bdtomas

reddytelecom478 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> May i knw for you case how much time took to complete Inprogress to Complete the process ,,,
> 
> BR
> Naga R R eddy


Please have a look to my signature


----------



## karnavidyut

bdtomas said:


> Hai Friends
> 
> As you know I got +VE ACS result on 20th December, I have a bit confusion regarding the letter they have sent.
> 
> at the end of the letter they mentioned that:
> 
> *This assessment is based upon the documents provided. By issuing this letter or otherwise, the ACS makes no representation regarding:
> 
> 1. The authenticity of document provided or the veracity of content.
> 2. the suitability of the applicant for migration or employment.*
> 
> I would like to know that, is it normal or it means a different result.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your prompt reply



I have not yet received my ACS result so I cannot say 100% if that's on every letter.. others who have got results can confirm if its on their letter or not

However, it seems like a general disclaimer statement making it clear that they relied solely on the copies of documents supplied to them and that they cannot confirm whether these are authentic or not


----------



## karnavidyut

reddytelecom478 said:


> Hmmmm
> 
> I m also waiting for the result , no wit is Progess Stage 4
> 
> 
> And i don't know i will get result Before X mas Leave or not
> 
> BR///
> 
> Naga R Reddy


As far as I understand their office would not be completely closed, but there would be minimal staff working, so you may still get your result sometime during Christmas if lucky.

From what i read on their website, it appears like the client facing staff like reception etc will not be available. The actual assessment must be done by some back office team and this is finally reviewed by the CO and confirmed back to applicant. 
If the CO is not around during holidays, your application will be ready for their review when they are back and I'd expect you to get your result very soon in the new year


----------



## reddytelecom478

karnavidyut said:


> As far as I understand their office would not be completely closed, but there would be minimal staff working, so you may still get your result sometime during Christmas if lucky.
> 
> From what i read on their website, it appears like the client facing staff like reception etc will not be available. The actual assessment must be done by some back office team and this is finally reviewed by the CO and confirmed back to applicant.
> If the CO is not around during holidays, your application will be ready for their review when they are back and I'd expect you to get your result very soon in the new year


 I m also hoping the same , Better Tommorrow mrng i will try to ring the ACS Team ,

and Check Hw iz my luck......

BR..

N R Reddy


----------



## karnavidyut

reddytelecom478 said:


> I m also hoping the same , Better Tommorrow mrng i will try to ring the ACS Team ,
> 
> and Check Hw iz my luck......
> 
> BR..
> 
> N R Reddy


You'll find no one to pick your call.... as I said earlier customer facing offices are definitely closed.... but give it a try anyways


----------



## magneto

reddytelecom478 said:


> I m also hoping the same , Better Tommorrow mrng i will try to ring the ACS Team , and Check Hw iz my luck...... BR.. N R Reddy


Everyone out here shopping and enjoying, no one is at work.... Try your luck mate!


----------



## Arunvas

bdtomas said:


> Hai Friends
> 
> As you know I got +VE ACS result on 20th December, I have a bit confusion regarding the letter they have sent.
> 
> at the end of the letter they mentioned that:
> 
> *This assessment is based upon the documents provided. By issuing this letter or otherwise, the ACS makes no representation regarding:
> 
> 1. The authenticity of document provided or the veracity of content.
> 2. the suitability of the applicant for migration or employment.*
> 
> I would like to know that, is it normal or it means a different result.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your prompt reply


Dude, That is a usual disclaimer mentioned by ACS in both old and new format. So nothing to worry about on that! All the very best


----------



## reddytelecom478

karnavidyut said:


> You'll find no one to pick your call.... as I said earlier customer facing offices are definitely closed.... but give it a try anyways


Yes, no i tried today mrng ,,,, no response ,,,,, nothing to do ,,,,,,

Only waiting.............


----------



## reddytelecom478

magneto said:


> Everyone out here shopping and enjoying, no one is at work.... Try your luck mate!


No luck ,no response from them , Now nothing to do ,, waiting only...


----------



## irrara

reddytelecom478 said:


> No luck ,no response from them , Now nothing to do ,, waiting only...


Are you still at the stage 4 "In progress" ?


----------



## reddytelecom478

irrara said:


> Are you still at the stage 4 "In progress" ?


Hmm Yess.......... 

I applied on 19Sep 2013 , upto 21/12/2013 mine was Stage 4 with Assessor , Suddenly yesterday (22/12/2013), checked its changed to Stage 4 In Progress , How i dont chage /process while ACS team on Leave /////

Can you have any idea about it , hw much time took in your case to get complete In Progress Stage 4?

BR//
Naga R Reddy.


----------



## irrara

reddytelecom478 said:


> Hmm Yess..........
> 
> I applied on 19Sep 2013 , upto 21/12/2013 mine was Stage 4 with Assessor , Suddenly yesterday (22/12/2013), checked its changed to Stage 4 In Progress , How i dont chage /process while ACS team on Leave /////
> 
> Can you have any idea about it , hw much time took in your case to get complete In Progress Stage 4?
> 
> BR//
> Naga R Reddy.


In my case it was all in one day (from stage 4 "with assessor" to "in progress" and then to 5 "case finalized").
But I agree with the previous responses- there was no information about delays in finalizing cases during Christmas closure. It was written that reception team would not work, but no words about assessors. So, I guess you might get your result soon.. don't know


----------



## sadeed

*New ACS application*

Hi Everyone,

Can any confirm few things in the ACS process as I m planning to apply during these holidays period. Have collected all job reference and education documents including the CV.....can anyone please confirm if I m missing any thing......further I have tried to save my incomplete application but with no success as the process says an email is sent with the password so to start from where I left. I m not able to receive that email in my account not even in the junk, m I missing something here, or system does not allow partial updates. Any thoughts on this. Further apart from the online application do we need to send our documents (hard copies on any address) as I m not able to find any.

Thanks.


----------



## bdtomas

sadeed said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Can any confirm few things in the ACS process as I m planning to apply during these holidays period. Have collected all job reference and education documents including the CV.....can anyone please confirm if I m missing any thing......further I have tried to save my incomplete application but with no success as the process says an email is sent with the password so to start from where I left. I m not able to receive that email in my account not even in the junk, m I missing something here, or system does not allow partial updates. Any thoughts on this. Further apart from the online application do we need to send our documents (hard copies on any address) as I m not able to find any.
> 
> Thanks.


If I am not wrong then you have to wait untill holiday end.


----------



## jsadev

Hello every one.
My previous company is adamant on putting the reason for the detailed experience letter.
Can anyone of let me know what reason can be put there. As both ACS and DIAC need to the experience letter.
Which one to put..
This letter is issued to him for Immigration purposes. 
or 
This letter is issued to him for ACS and DIAC experience verification process.
or 
This letter is issued to him for Visa process.
or 
separate letter one for ACS and one for DIAC


----------



## karnavidyut

jsadev said:


> Hello every one.
> My previous company is adamant on putting the reason for the detailed experience letter.
> Can anyone of let me know what reason can be put there. As both ACS and DIAC need to the experience letter.
> Which one to put..
> This letter is issued to him for Immigration purposes.
> or
> This letter is issued to him for ACS and DIAC experience verification process.
> or
> This letter is issued to him for Visa process.
> or
> separate letter one for ACS and one for DIAC


Doesn't matter as long as it contains all the details they are looking for... such as job role, details of responsibilities etc


----------



## thomasvo

Im pretty sure the answer to my question is no, but I want to make sure.

Can you apply for a second skills assessment while the first one is still ongoing?


----------



## sadeed

bdtomas said:


> If I am not wrong then you have to wait untill holiday end.


any answer to other queries.


----------



## bond_bhai

sadeed said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Can any confirm few things in the ACS process as I m planning to apply during these holidays period. Have collected all job reference and education documents including the CV.....can anyone please confirm if I m missing any thing......further I have tried to save my incomplete application but with no success as the process says an email is sent with the password so to start from where I left. I m not able to receive that email in my account not even in the junk, m I missing something here, or system does not allow partial updates. Any thoughts on this. Further apart from the online application do we need to send our documents (hard copies on any address) as I m not able to find any.
> 
> Thanks.


It allows partial updates. You get a mail with User/pass. You only need Degree Transcripts + Degree Completion Certificate + Reference Letters. Nothing else, all soft copies no hard copies for ACS. You might need to do this for DIAC at a later stage,


----------



## magneto

thomasvo said:


> Im pretty sure the answer to my question is no, but I want to make sure. Can you apply for a second skills assessment while the first one is still ongoing?


Yes you can apply but only if you are applying for different code... I did that myself.


----------



## mtwai89

rajj said:


> Thanks... I have applied for Systems Administrator 262113 with 5 + years of exp but unfortunately they deducted my 2 yrs of work ex as per the new format. My qualification is Master in Computer Application and Bachelor in Computer Application & Management both the degrees are assessed as per the AQF with major in computing. I have applied from offshore.


Hi, I would like to check, your five years working experience is after your Master Degree? Do they count your working experience in between Bachelor and Master? 

If it is only 3 yrs, then you will get only 5 points for your working experience, right? I am interested because my situation is similar to yours. Feel pain to be reduced two years from the working experience.


----------



## kpatel

I applied on 14 Oct 2013 , upto 21/12/2013 mine was Stage 4 with Assessor checked its changed to Stage 4 In Progress on 22/12/2013

I know they are on leave from 23/12/13 to 13/1/2014.

hoping to get a result by end of Jan or 1st week on Feb.:fingerscrossed:




reddytelecom478 said:


> Hmm Yess..........
> 
> I applied on 19Sep 2013 , upto 21/12/2013 mine was Stage 4 with Assessor , Suddenly yesterday (22/12/2013), checked its changed to Stage 4 In Progress , How i dont chage /process while ACS team on Leave /////
> 
> Can you have any idea about it , hw much time took in your case to get complete In Progress Stage 4?
> 
> BR//
> Naga R Reddy.


----------



## reddytelecom478

kpatel said:


> I applied on 14 Oct 2013 , upto 21/12/2013 mine was Stage 4 with Assessor checked its changed to Stage 4 In Progress on 22/12/2013
> 
> I know they are on leave from 23/12/13 to 13/1/2014.
> 
> hoping to get a result by end of Jan or 1st week on Feb.:fingerscrossed:


Yeah Mate,

Nothing to do, Wait up to that time................

In wch occupation code you applied And wt about your IELTS 

BR///
Naga R Reddy


----------



## kpatel

reddytelecom478 said:


> Yeah Mate,
> 
> Nothing to do, Wait up to that time................
> 
> In wch occupation code you applied And wt about your IELTS
> 
> BR///
> Naga R Reddy


I have done RPL - 263111 and i have already completed my IELTS with 6 Band each, i am going for family sponsor, subclass 489


----------



## mtwai89

Kindly add me to this forum, please.




karanauspr13 said:


> Added Steve_SAP and Deepshikha to the list.
> 
> sevnik0202 01-Aug
> howjay 02-Aug
> ratnesh.nagori 07-Aug
> Sai2Aus 12-Aug
> magneto 26-Aug
> karanasupr13 27-Aug
> Steve_SAP 27-Aug
> unoven_11 27-Aug
> simi1212 30-Aug
> passi84 04-Sep
> misguided 05-Sep
> BlackBelt 05-Sep
> kimh 09-Sep
> Shreyas 10-Sep
> yasin 10-Sep
> Deepshikha 14-Sep
> haisergeant 17-Sep
> reddytelecom478 19-Sep
> MubaZ 26-Sep
> 
> Deepshika :welcome: to the forum!


----------



## prabhuranjan

Please add me. ACS submission date Oct 16 2013


----------



## SreeSam

*Passport renewal during ACS*

Hi,

I have renewed my passport for address change and spouse name addition this week. But my ACS application is already in Stage 4 where i have included my old passport details & that is cancelled now since i got a new one.

It would be fine If i update the new passport details with them right ?

Please advise !


Many Thanks,
SreeSam


----------



## ShradhaAgr

*Hi*

Hi,

Please let me know what is the advise as I am also sailing in he same boat.

Thanks & Regards,

Shradha


SreeSam said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have renewed my passport for address change and spouse name addition this week. But my ACS application is already in Stage 4 where i have included my old passport details & that is cancelled now since i got a new one.
> 
> It would be fine If i update the new passport details with them right ?
> 
> Please advise !
> 
> 
> Many Thanks,
> SreeSam


----------



## ameenfusion

Has anyone had their ACS status change during the Christmas break?


----------



## prabhuranjan

ameenfusion said:


> Has anyone had their ACS status change during the Christmas break?


Any status ? Even I am waiting for an update. When did u apply ?

Regards 
Prabhu


----------



## ameenfusion

prabhuranjan said:


> Any status ? Even I am waiting for an update. When did u apply ?
> 
> Regards
> Prabhu


15th September


----------



## kaurivneet

prabhuranjan said:


> Any status ? Even I am waiting for an update. When did u apply ?
> 
> Regards
> Prabhu


My status got change yesterday from "With Assessor" to "In progress".Dont know when I will receive my result..I had applied for ACS on 28 Sept


----------



## ameenfusion

kaurivneet said:


> My status got change yesterday from "With Assessor" to "In progress".Dont know when I will receive my result..I had applied for ACS on 28 Sept


Please update if you get your result.Thanks


----------



## prabhuranjan

ameenfusion said:


> Please update if you get your result.Thanks


All the best for your results. I applied on Oct 16. Still no change in status.


----------



## haisergeant

I have applied on 17 Sep, move to stage 4 on 30 Sep. Still waiting for result.


----------



## prabhuranjan

ameenfusion said:


> Please update if you get your result.Thanks


U will get it by this week mostly. I hope do


----------



## kaurivneet

I wish I get the results so that I can have my application submitted for 13 Jan round ..otherwise I have to wait till 27 Jan..This ACS and IELTS processing seems like eternity!!


----------



## prabhuranjan

kaurivneet said:


> I wish I get the results so that I can have my application submitted for 13 Jan round ..otherwise I have to wait till 27 Jan..This ACS and IELTS processing seems like eternity!!


In fact I was also expecting the same .but considering our peer expat updates.I might get only by end of jan or until mid of Feb.

I have to lodge my eoi before April. Else will lose points for my age. Hoping for the best.


----------



## Me86

kaurivneet said:


> My status got change yesterday from "With Assessor" to "In progress".Dont know when I will receive my result..I had applied for ACS on 28 Sept


Status "In progress" usually means that you are going to receive your results very soon, in 2-3 days for lots of people.

Good luck with that!


----------



## pappu123

*kaurivneet*



kaurivneet said:


> My status got change yesterday from "With Assessor" to "In progress".Dont know when I will receive my result..I had applied for ACS on 28 Sept



You will receive the result within a day or two.​


----------



## sidswami

prabhuranjan said:


> All the best for your results. I applied on Oct 16. Still no change in status.


I applied mine on Oct 15th. So hope we would get around the same time. Keep me posted if you have any updates.


----------



## prabhuranjan

sidswami said:


> I applied mine on Oct 15th. So hope we would get around the same time. Keep me posted if you have any updates.


Sure swami... Will keep you posted.. I think u will get updates before. Do post updates.. Thank you


----------



## mtwai89

*Employment Letters*

Could someone please kindly advise whether I would need to do Certified True Copy for my employment letters?

Regards,
MTWai


----------



## bdtomas

mtwai89 said:


> Could someone please kindly advise whether I would need to do Certified True Copy for my employment letters?
> 
> Regards,
> MTWai


Yes.All docs should be certified....


----------



## mtwai89

Hi,

Thank you for the quick reply.. All the best for your IELTS.  



bdtomas said:


> Yes.All docs should be certified....


----------



## Fanish

I submitted ACS on 19 Oct and still waiting for the result.


----------



## jpspringall

Fanish said:


> I submitted ACS on 19 Oct and still waiting for the result.


It can take over 3 months, bit of a wait to go yet. 

James


----------



## MubaZ

kaurivneet said:


> My status got change yesterday from "With Assessor" to "In progress".Dont know when I will receive my result..I had applied for ACS on 28 Sept


My status also got changed to "InProgress" 2 days before.I had applied for ACS on 27 Sept, hope to get results by next week 13th Jan onwards .


----------



## karnavidyut

jpspringall said:


> It can take over 3 months, bit of a wait to go yet.
> 
> James


James, 

Have you got yours back? And when did you apply?


----------



## jpspringall

karnavidyut said:


> James,
> 
> Have you got yours back? And when did you apply?


Yeah I applied 2013-09-05 and got it back 2013-12-06

James


----------



## nathansing

Hi All,

I am planning to apply Australian PR and referred by my friend about this forum. Last couple of days read many post and level of support & information shared. I don't think even immigration consultant will provide such information. Need your assistance before I proceed.

I am basically from India, but working and resident of Singapore. Hold Bachelor of Computer Application and Master of Business Administration. I work as Software Asset Management consultant (may be called as Business Analyst), here is my questions
1. As I am holding BCA and MBA, how about the assessment process, is that only ACS or separately for management also?
2. Hope Software Asset Management and Compliance is consider as IT Business analyst and it comes under ACS?


----------



## bond_bhai

nathansing said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to apply Australian PR and referred by my friend about this forum. Last couple of days read many post and level of support & information shared. I don't think even immigration consultant will provide such information. Need your assistance before I proceed.
> 
> I am basically from India, but working and resident of Singapore. Hold Bachelor of Computer Application and Master of Business Administration. I work as Software Asset Management consultant (may be called as Business Analyst), here is my questions
> 1. As I am holding BCA and MBA, how about the assessment process, is that only ACS or separately for management also?
> 2. Hope Software Asset Management and Compliance is consider as IT Business analyst and it comes under ACS?


If you are applying for ICT Business Analyst, I guess ACS. Your designation does not matter, the job profile does. What you provide in your reference letter reg your job role and responsibilities matter. Check this link for Roles/responsibilities for ICT BA : 1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1


----------



## kahn1

*congratulations*



bdtomas said:


> Dear Friends.
> 
> I got the email from ACS today morning. Its positive with 2 years deduction. They took 9+ weeks to finalize my application.
> Thanks all of you for helping me to make the ACS application myself. Please pray for my IELTS. I need 7 in each.
> 
> The detail result is attached here......


Congratulations bdtomas for your +ve assessment. not a long time reader of this forum but from now on this is first in my bookmark list.

first post though, Can you please tell me why they have deducted your 2 years?
Does ACS working on Total number of experience minus 2?

thanks again and good luck for your ielts.
cheers


----------



## kahn1

karanauspr13 said:


> Added Steve_SAP and Deepshikha to the list.
> 
> sevnik0202 01-Aug
> howjay 02-Aug
> ratnesh.nagori 07-Aug
> Sai2Aus 12-Aug
> magneto 26-Aug
> karanasupr13 27-Aug
> Steve_SAP 27-Aug
> unoven_11 27-Aug
> simi1212 30-Aug
> passi84 04-Sep
> misguided 05-Sep
> BlackBelt 05-Sep
> kimh 09-Sep
> Shreyas 10-Sep
> yasin 10-Sep
> Deepshikha 14-Sep
> haisergeant 17-Sep
> reddytelecom478 19-Sep
> MubaZ 26-Sep
> 
> Deepshika :welcome: to the forum!



Hello, 
I am also new to this forum. would you please added me to this thread also so that I can follow the progress on the acs assessment as well?

Thanks in adv.


----------



## nathansing

mtwai89 said:


> Kindly add me to this forum, please.


Kindly add me to this forum, please.

Quote:
Originally Posted by karanauspr13 View Post 
Added Steve_SAP and Deepshikha to the list.

sevnik0202 01-Aug
howjay 02-Aug
ratnesh.nagori 07-Aug
Sai2Aus 12-Aug
magneto 26-Aug
karanasupr13 27-Aug
Steve_SAP 27-Aug
unoven_11 27-Aug
simi1212 30-Aug
passi84 04-Sep
misguided 05-Sep
BlackBelt 05-Sep
kimh 09-Sep
Shreyas 10-Sep 
yasin 10-Sep
Deepshikha 14-Sep
haisergeant 17-Sep
reddytelecom478 19-Sep
MubaZ 26-Sep

Deepshika to the forum! 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I am also new to this forum, kindly add me on the list. thanks


----------



## mtwai89

Dear All,

One more question on the working experience part. Now we all know that ACS will be deducting the first 2 years of the total working experience regardless of the relevant degree.

I would like to know if I have Bachelor and Master degree and working experience in between and after Master, do they count the in between working experience.? 

I have total 5.3 years of working experience after Master degree and with current ACS processing, I will be left with only 3.3 yrs which can score only 5 points.


----------



## Sai2Aus

mtwai89 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> One more question on the working experience part. Now we all know that ACS will be deducting the first 2 years of the total working experience regardless of the relevant degree.
> 
> I would like to know if I have Bachelor and Master degree and working experience in between and after Master, do they count the in between working experience.?
> 
> I have total 5.3 years of working experience after Master degree and with current ACS processing, I will be left with only 3.3 yrs which can score only 5 points.


Hi.. 

No experience would be counted before completion of the degree..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Sai2Aus

nathansing said:


> Kindly add me to this forum, please.
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by karanauspr13 View Post
> Added Steve_SAP and Deepshikha to the list.
> 
> sevnik0202 01-Aug
> howjay 02-Aug
> ratnesh.nagori 07-Aug
> Sai2Aus 12-Aug
> magneto 26-Aug
> karanasupr13 27-Aug
> Steve_SAP 27-Aug
> unoven_11 27-Aug
> simi1212 30-Aug
> passi84 04-Sep
> misguided 05-Sep
> BlackBelt 05-Sep
> kimh 09-Sep
> Shreyas 10-Sep
> yasin 10-Sep
> Deepshikha 14-Sep
> haisergeant 17-Sep
> reddytelecom478 19-Sep
> MubaZ 26-Sep
> 
> Deepshika to the forum!
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I am also new to this forum, kindly add me on the list. thanks


This is a list to know or track when people have submitted acs. . You yourself can just add your name to the list and post it..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## mtwai89

Hi ,

Thanks for the reply. Actually what I meant by in between is after my Bachelor Degree and before my Master, I have some working experience. Would it be counted?



Sai2Aus said:


> Hi..
> 
> No experience would be counted before completion of the degree..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## nathansing

mtwai89 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> One more question on the working experience part. Now we all know that ACS will be deducting the first 2 years of the total working experience regardless of the relevant degree.
> 
> I would like to know if I have Bachelor and Master degree and working experience in between and after Master, do they count the in between working experience.?
> 
> I have total 5.3 years of working experience after Master degree and with current ACS processing, I will be left with only 3.3 yrs which can score only 5 points.


Hi mtwai89,
I am also from Singapore. You just started the process or already done the assessment?


----------



## mtwai89

Hi,

I have not submitted ACS yet. Trying to gather the documents; employment letter, grading etc. Plan to submit in February. 



nathansing said:


> Hi mtwai89,
> I am also from Singapore. You just started the process or already done the assessment?


----------



## Sai2Aus

mtwai89 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Actually what I meant by in between is after my Bachelor Degree and before my Master, I have some working experience. Would it be counted?


if you are submitting docs for master degree your experiences before that wont be considered. .

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## nathansing

bond_bhai said:


> If you are applying for ICT Business Analyst, I guess ACS. Your designation does not matter, the job profile does. What you provide in your reference letter reg your job role and responsibilities matter. Check this link for Roles/responsibilities for ICT BA : ~First+Edition,+Revision+1~Chapter~UNIT+GROUP+2611+ICT+Business+and+Systems+Analysts]1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1[/url]


Hi Bond-bhai, thanks for the information. 
I am yet to start the assessment process, already collected my old work related information and papers. can you let me know what are the specific document that need to be submitted for assessment (especially for ACS), anywhere in this forum people archive/store sample documents?


----------



## mtwai89

Hi,

Let me just answer your question based on what I have noted. Expert users please correct me if I am wrong;
All documents should be certified true copies.
1) Degree Certificate 
2) Grading and Transcript (showing all the subjects you have taken to fulfill the degree)
3) Employment Letter
(with company letter and address, stating Job Title, Period of working (from-To), Salary Information, number of working hours per week (full time), job scope. The letter should include the contact person to verify
4) Vendor certifications such as Cisco and Microsoft certifications



nathansing said:


> Hi Bond-bhai, thanks for the information.
> I am yet to start the assessment process, already collected my old work related information and papers. can you let me know what are the specific document that need to be submitted for assessment (especially for ACS), anywhere in this forum people archive/store sample documents?


----------



## nathansing

mtwai89 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Let me just answer your question based on what I have noted. Expert users please correct me if I am wrong;
> All documents should be certified true copies.
> 1) Degree Certificate
> 2) Grading and Transcript (showing all the subjects you have taken to fulfill the degree)
> 3) Employment Letter
> (with company letter and address, stating Job Title, Period of working (from-To), Salary Information, number of working hours per week (full time), job scope. The letter should include the contact person to verify
> 4) Vendor certifications such as Cisco and Microsoft certifications


Thanks.
Is that mandatory to get the Employment letter from present company or the initial contract will be okay? 
what if we change the company/job in between the assessment process progressing time? 
Do I need to get the employment letter from previous worked company?


----------



## haisergeant

nathansing said:


> Thanks.
> Is that mandatory to get the Employment letter from present company or the initial contract will be okay?
> what if we change the company/job in between the assessment process progressing time?
> Do I need to get the employment letter from previous worked company?


Yes, it is mandatory to get employment letter from current company, and the same requirement for previous company, too.
You cannot change anything if the process is in stage 4. If you want to change or add more additional documents, you have to wait for the process finished. After that you submit a review and spend more $395AUD. (unfortunately I am on this boat)

Hope it helps.


----------



## mtwai89

You will need the employment letter as of now which will indicate your number years working with the company. Initial contract does not include the number of years and the job scope. 
You will need to get letters from all previous employers to prove that you have actually worked as claimed. If you could not get the letter from company HR with letter head, you can get your ex-colleague supervisor level to declare for you that you have worked with that company. 

Please follow the threads from the beginning as there are many discussions regarding to this topic extensively. 




nathansing said:


> Thanks.
> Is that mandatory to get the Employment letter from present company or the initial contract will be okay?
> what if we change the company/job in between the assessment process progressing time?
> Do I need to get the employment letter from previous worked company?


----------



## nathansing

haisergeant said:


> Yes, it is mandatory to get employment letter from current company, and the same requirement for previous company, too.
> You cannot change anything if the process is in stage 4. If you want to change or add more additional documents, you have to wait for the process finished. After that you submit a review and spend more $395AUD. (unfortunately I am on this boat)
> 
> Hope it helps.


Oh, so we need to be very calculated on this. 
I have relieving letter from my previous employer, and all my payslip in their letter head - do still need to get the further documents?


----------



## prabhuranjan

nathansing said:


> Oh, so we need to be very calculated on this.
> I have relieving letter from my previous employer, and all my payslip in their letter head - do still need to get the further documents?


Yes. They need this document which describes your job duties n responsibility.
Offer letter n reliving letter is not interested for ACS .


----------



## nathansing

prabhuranjan said:


> Yes. They need this document which describes your job duties n responsibility.
> Offer letter n reliving letter is not interested for ACS .


Hope there is no expiry date for this reference letter?


----------



## prabhuranjan

nathansing said:


> Hope there is no expiry date for this reference letter?


Your employment letters will never change. May be if u want to change ur job descriptions or roles .then u might need to get a new letter


----------



## nathansing

prabhuranjan said:


> Your employment letters will never change. May be if u want to change ur job descriptions or roles .then u might need to get a new letter


Okay noted.


----------



## bdtomas

kahn1 said:


> Congratulations bdtomas for your +ve assessment. not a long time reader of this forum but from now on this is first in my bookmark list.
> 
> first post though, Can you please tell me why they have deducted your 2 years?
> Does ACS working on Total number of experience minus 2?
> 
> thanks again and good luck for your ielts.
> cheers


Thanks. This is a new rule for ACS. Go through their website.


----------



## techie_blr

My status is showing "In Progress" today. I applied for ACS assesament on Oct-5. As suggested by other members I am expecting assessment result with in couple of days.


----------



## SreeSam

*Passport renewal during ACS*

Can anyone of the seniors please advise on this..

Am not sure on how to update the new passport details ... 
I have sent mail to the officer who contacted me during the additional documentation stage. but no reply ( 



SreeSam said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have renewed my passport for address change and spouse name addition this week. But my ACS application is already in Stage 4 where i have included my old passport details & that is cancelled now since i got a new one.
> 
> It would be fine If i update the new passport details with them right ?
> 
> Please advise !
> 
> 
> Many Thanks,
> SreeSam


----------



## Sai2Aus

SreeSam said:


> Can anyone of the seniors please advise on this..
> 
> Am not sure on how to update the new passport details ...
> I have sent mail to the officer who contacted me during the additional documentation stage. but no reply (


I feel you need not worry as ACS has nothing much to do with passport. Its just for Identification. So when you apply for EOI or state sponsorship do it with your new passport.


----------



## karnavidyut

Sai2Aus said:


> I feel you need not worry as ACS has nothing much to do with passport. Its just for Identification. So when you apply for EOI or state sponsorship do it with your new passport.


Just to add......if the ACS letter quotes your passport number, then you should upload both your old and new passports while lodging visa application .....otherwise they may find a mismatch in the passport numbers and may ask for further clarifications.


----------



## bdtomas

karnavidyut said:


> Just to add......if the ACS letter quotes your passport number, then you should upload both your old and new passports while lodging visa application .....otherwise they may find a mismatch in the passport numbers and may ask for further clarifications.


FYIP: ACS doesn't add passport number in result letter...


----------



## karnavidyut

bdtomas said:


> FYIP: ACS doesn't add passport number in result letter...


Then there is no problem at all! 
Sorry I still haven't got my acs letter so wasn't sure if it mentions or not... 
Thanks for adding the clarification


----------



## haisergeant

My current status moves to "In Progress" a few hours ago. Yesterday it was still "with assessor".
I submitted on 17 Sep, submit additional documents on 29 Sep, and move to stage 4 on 30 Sep.

That means I will have result in next 2-3 days.

Thanks all


----------



## reddytelecom478

Sai2Aus said:


> This is a list to know or track when people have submitted acs. . You yourself can just add your name to the list and post it..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Hi Guys,

Feeling Happy , Today i got Skill Assessment Result without any reduction in experience. 

Next planning to Go for IELTS on JAN 18 , Hope will perform good in Exam.....

BR///

Naga R Reddy


----------



## bdtomas

reddytelecom478 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Feeling Happy , Today i got Skill Assessment Result without any reduction in experience.
> 
> Next planning to Go for IELTS on JAN 18 , Hope will perform good in Exam.....
> 
> BR///
> 
> Naga R Reddy


Wowwwwwwwwww....congrats...can u please share your result with us...


----------



## faizanali29

*Post Skill Assessment experience*

Hi All,

going to apply for ACS skill assesment. i have following qualification.

Bachelor of Computer engineering
(final transcript date: 15th feb 2009 and degree conferred date: 15th March 2009)

working in a company from 1st feb 2009 till to date

I know ACS will deduct my 2 years experience but then my remiang experience till january 2014 will come out to be 2 years 11 months.

I want to claim 5 experience points for which i require 3 years skilled employment. So my major question is.

ACS skill assessment will show 2 years 11 months skilled assesment so at time when i apply for EOI my experience will pass 3 year mark so does the SS and Aus Immig recognise the post skill assessment experience (that is experience after january 2014) ?????????

If not should i wait till February or March???

Regards


----------



## faizanali29

Simply I want to know does Australian immig count that experience which gained after positive skill assesment result??????


----------



## r_saraj

reddytelecom478 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Feeling Happy , Today i got Skill Assessment Result without any reduction in experience.
> 
> Next planning to Go for IELTS on JAN 18 , Hope will perform good in Exam.....
> 
> BR///
> 
> Naga R Reddy


Superb.... congrats!!!


----------



## ameenfusion

reddytelecom478 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Feeling Happy , Today i got Skill Assessment Result without any reduction in experience.
> 
> Next planning to Go for IELTS on JAN 18 , Hope will perform good in Exam.....
> 
> BR///
> 
> Naga R Reddy


Hi Congrats!!! How come they did not deduct anything from your experience?
Its great that you got result during the holiday period.


----------



## prabhuranjan

reddytelecom478 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Feeling Happy , Today i got Skill Assessment Result without any reduction in experience.
> 
> Next planning to Go for IELTS on JAN 18 , Hope will perform good in Exam.....
> 
> BR///
> 
> Naga R Reddy


Hi 
Can you share ur ACS experience. Surprised n happy to hear that no experience is deducted.

Can you share the details.


----------



## karnavidyut

The EOI system expects us to put all the information correctly and completely, so I understand that we need to put all the details completely. 
However when you put all your work experience details, it does calculate points based on that total experience. But if ACS has deducted some experience, this will ultimately be invalid for DIAC and they can reject based on false points claimed? 
So are we supposed to only enter the experience accepted by ACS or is there an option to correct the points before submission somewhere?


----------



## latte22

Hi, I need some help from the experts in this forum. 

My profile is - 13 years experience. Working in IT since 2002 beginning. But my graduation is in commerce, not in IT. I did advance PG diploma in 2006 and I did my masters in 2008 that was in computer science. My question is will I get 8 plus years points for experience or will they minus 6 years for not related education? And will I get points for masters? I did oracle certification in 2001,not sure if I can claim some points for that. 

I would grateful for any kind of help.


----------



## Vikkki

karnavidyut said:


> The EOI system expects us to put all the information correctly and completely, so I understand that we need to put all the details completely.
> However when you put all your work experience details, it does calculate points based on that total experience. But if ACS has deducted some experience, this will ultimately be invalid for DIAC and they can reject based on false points claimed?
> So are we supposed to only enter the experience accepted by ACS or is there an option to correct the points before submission somewhere?


In the EOI, split the work experience into two. The former that ACS has invalidated and the latter for the ones that ACS has validated. In the EOI, you have an option to say whether you are claiming points for the experience. Say no for the former, and yes for the latter.


----------



## karnavidyut

Vikkki said:


> In the EOI, split the work experience into two. The former that ACS has invalidated and the latter for the ones that ACS has validated. In the EOI, you have an option to say whether you are claiming points for the experience. Say no for the former, and yes for the latter.


Thanks Vikki!


----------



## reddytelecom478

r_saraj said:


> Superb.... congrats!!!


Thanks Mate.


----------



## About2013

*UPDATE:*

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...dation-applications-before-jan-15-2014-a.html


----------



## pappu123

*faizanali29;2791337*



faizanali29 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> going to apply for ACS skill assesment. i have following qualification.
> 
> Bachelor of Computer engineering
> (final transcript date: 15th feb 2009 and degree conferred date: 15th March 2009)
> 
> working in a company from 1st feb 2009 till to date
> 
> I know ACS will deduct my 2 years experience but then my remiang experience till january 2014 will come out to be 2 years 11 months.
> 
> I want to claim 5 experience points for which i require 3 years skilled employment. So my major question is.
> 
> ACS skill assessment will show 2 years 11 months skilled assesment so at time when i apply for EOI my experience will pass 3 year mark so does the SS and Aus Immig recognise the post skill assessment experience (that is experience after january 2014) ?????????
> 
> If not should i wait till February or March???
> 
> Regards


Hi, 

Don't worry. after ACS if you are continuing in the same profession/company, the experience will be calculated in EOI and while VISA processing. So, don't think much, Just go ahead.

regards,
Pappu


----------



## latte22

Hi is there anyone from Singapore planning to process acs or eoi soon in this forum


----------



## haisergeant

Hi everyone,

I have received result today, it is positive. Thank you for all of your support in this forum. My next target is IELTS.

There is one thing in the letter I am confusing. The letter contains:

*Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Your qualification has been assessed as follows: 

Your Information Technology from University of Natural Sciences completed September 2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing 


The following employment after November 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Dates: 10/07 - 09/09 (1yrs 11mths) 
Position: xxx
Employer: xxx
Country: xxx 

Dates: 10/09 - 04/10 (0yrs 6mths) 
Position: xxx
Employer: xxx 
Country: xxx 

Dates: 06/10 - 02/11 (0yrs 8mths) 
Position: xxx 
Employer: xxx 
Country: xxx 

Dates: 06/11 - 08/12 (1yrs 2mths) 
Position: xxx 
Employer: xxx 
Country: xxx

Dates: 08/12 - 08/13 (1yrs 0mths) 
Position: xxx 
Employer: xxx
Country: xxx*

They said they only count experience after November 2009. But below they also calculated the experience from my first employer (10/07 - 09/09 ). So how many years of experience do I have? 3 years or 5 years? I would like to make sure before submitting DIAC because DIAC will reject my application if I overclaim my point.

Thank you very much.


----------



## irrara

haisergeant said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have received result today, it is positive. Thank you for all of your support in this forum. My next target is IELTS.
> 
> There is one thing in the letter I am confusing. The letter contains:
> 
> *Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Information Technology from University of Natural Sciences completed September 2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> 
> 
> The following employment after November 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 10/07 - 09/09 (1yrs 11mths)
> Position: xxx
> Employer: xxx
> Country: xxx
> 
> Dates: 10/09 - 04/10 (0yrs 6mths)
> Position: xxx
> Employer: xxx
> Country: xxx
> 
> Dates: 06/10 - 02/11 (0yrs 8mths)
> Position: xxx
> Employer: xxx
> Country: xxx
> 
> Dates: 06/11 - 08/12 (1yrs 2mths)
> Position: xxx
> Employer: xxx
> Country: xxx
> 
> Dates: 08/12 - 08/13 (1yrs 0mths)
> Position: xxx
> Employer: xxx
> Country: xxx*
> 
> They said they only count experience after November 2009. But below they also calculated the experience from my first employer (10/07 - 09/09 ). So how many years of experience do I have? 3 years or 5 years? I would like to make sure before submitting DIAC because DIAC will reject my application if I overclaim my point.
> 
> Thank you very much.


Hello!
Congratulations 
You should claim points for the experience after November 2009.

By the way, when did you apply for the assessment? And when did your application move to the stage 4?


----------



## mohit2903

haisergeant said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have received result today, it is positive. Thank you for all of your support in this forum. My next target is IELTS.
> 
> There is one thing in the letter I am confusing. The letter contains:
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Information Technology from University of Natural Sciences completed September 2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> 
> The following employment after November 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 10/07 - 09/09 (1yrs 11mths)
> Position: xxx
> Employer: xxx
> Country: xxx
> 
> Dates: 10/09 - 04/10 (0yrs 6mths)
> Position: xxx
> Employer: xxx
> Country: xxx
> 
> Dates: 06/10 - 02/11 (0yrs 8mths)
> Position: xxx
> Employer: xxx
> Country: xxx
> 
> Dates: 06/11 - 08/12 (1yrs 2mths)
> Position: xxx
> Employer: xxx
> Country: xxx
> 
> Dates: 08/12 - 08/13 (1yrs 0mths)
> Position: xxx
> Employer: xxx
> Country: xxx
> 
> They said they only count experience after November 2009. But below they also calculated the experience from my first employer (10/07 - 09/09 ). So how many years of experience do I have? 3 years or 5 years? I would like to make sure before submitting DIAC because DIAC will reject my application if I overclaim my point.
> 
> Thank you very much.


Hi Mate,

Congratulations first of all....Your relevant experience will be considered after Nov 2009 for your visa application points...so make sure you calculate your points accordingly. All the best....

Regards,
MG


----------



## haisergeant

I applied on 17 Sep, but move to stage 4 in 30 Sep because I had to prepare documents.

According to you, I only claim 3 years experience. Trying to get IELTS as much as possible.


----------



## haisergeant

hi everyone,

Sorry if this question is not suitable in this thread.

I have a question, but the response from Skill assessment result:
_*Your Information Technology from University of Natural Sciences completed September 2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing*_

So how many points for Education I can claim when submitting EOI. According to DIAC website:
_*Bachelor Degree

To receive 15 points for having at least a Bachelor degree, you must have met the requirements for an award of Bachelor degree by an Australian educational institution or your qualification must be considered as at least comparable to a Bachelor level at Australian standards.

For example a Diploma in Nursing completed in the United Kingdom is generally considered by the relevant assessing authority as comparable to an Australian Bachelor degree.

Note: To receive 15 points for a Masters degree, you must also have a Bachelor degree completed in Australia or overseas, or the Masters degree must be considered as at least comparable to Bachelor degree level at Australian standards.

Australian Diploma or Trade qualifications

You can receive 10 points for an Australian Diploma or Australian trade qualification.

Any other qualification

You can receive 10 points for any other qualification or award which is recognised as suitable for your nominated occupation in your skills assessment by the relevant assessing authority.*_

I don't know my qualification will be 10 points or 15 points. Anyone can explain to me?

Thanks


----------



## pappu123

*hi haisergeant*



haisergeant said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> Sorry if this question is not suitable in this thread.
> 
> I have a question, but the response from Skill assessment result:
> _*Your Information Technology from University of Natural Sciences completed September 2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing*_
> 
> So how many points for Education I can claim when submitting EOI. According to DIAC website:
> _*Bachelor Degree
> 
> To receive 15 points for having at least a Bachelor degree, you must have met the requirements for an award of Bachelor degree by an Australian educational institution or your qualification must be considered as at least comparable to a Bachelor level at Australian standards.
> 
> For example a Diploma in Nursing completed in the United Kingdom is generally considered by the relevant assessing authority as comparable to an Australian Bachelor degree.
> 
> Note: To receive 15 points for a Masters degree, you must also have a Bachelor degree completed in Australia or overseas, or the Masters degree must be considered as at least comparable to Bachelor degree level at Australian standards.
> 
> Australian Diploma or Trade qualifications
> 
> You can receive 10 points for an Australian Diploma or Australian trade qualification.
> 
> Any other qualification
> 
> You can receive 10 points for any other qualification or award which is recognised as suitable for your nominated occupation in your skills assessment by the relevant assessing authority.*_
> 
> I don't know my qualification will be 10 points or 15 points. Anyone can explain to me?
> 
> Thanks


hi haisergeant, 

As per my understanding, you will get 15 points as your bachlore degree is recognised as Major in Computing.


----------



## irrara

haisergeant said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> Sorry if this question is not suitable in this thread.
> 
> I have a question, but the response from Skill assessment result:
> _*Your Information Technology from University of Natural Sciences completed September 2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing*_
> 
> So how many points for Education I can claim when submitting EOI. According to DIAC website:
> _*Bachelor Degree
> 
> To receive 15 points for having at least a Bachelor degree, you must have met the requirements for an award of Bachelor degree by an Australian educational institution or your qualification must be considered as at least comparable to a Bachelor level at Australian standards.
> 
> For example a Diploma in Nursing completed in the United Kingdom is generally considered by the relevant assessing authority as comparable to an Australian Bachelor degree.
> 
> Note: To receive 15 points for a Masters degree, you must also have a Bachelor degree completed in Australia or overseas, or the Masters degree must be considered as at least comparable to Bachelor degree level at Australian standards.
> 
> Australian Diploma or Trade qualifications
> 
> You can receive 10 points for an Australian Diploma or Australian trade qualification.
> 
> Any other qualification
> 
> You can receive 10 points for any other qualification or award which is recognised as suitable for your nominated occupation in your skills assessment by the relevant assessing authority.*_
> 
> I don't know my qualification will be 10 points or 15 points. Anyone can explain to me?
> 
> Thanks


It is not that complicated 
At least a Bachelor Degree gives you 15 points


----------



## MubaZ

Finally ,got my ACS Postive result with 2 years deducted  .Need to concentrate more on IELTS .


----------



## amnaap

MubaZ said:


> Finally ,got my ACS Postive result with 2 years deducted  .Need to concentrate more on IELTS .


When did you get the result?


----------



## gchabs

haisergeant said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have received result today, it is positive. Thank you for all of your support in this forum. My next target is IELTS.
> 
> There is one thing in the letter I am confusing. The letter contains:
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Information Technology from University of Natural Sciences completed September 2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> 
> The following employment after November 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 10/07 - 09/09 (1yrs 11mths)
> Position: xxx
> Employer: xxx
> Country: xxx
> 
> Dates: 10/09 - 04/10 (0yrs 6mths)
> Position: xxx
> Employer: xxx
> Country: xxx
> 
> Dates: 06/10 - 02/11 (0yrs 8mths)
> Position: xxx
> Employer: xxx
> Country: xxx
> 
> Dates: 06/11 - 08/12 (1yrs 2mths)
> Position: xxx
> Employer: xxx
> Country: xxx
> 
> Dates: 08/12 - 08/13 (1yrs 0mths)
> Position: xxx
> Employer: xxx
> Country: xxx
> 
> They said they only count experience after November 2009. But below they also calculated the experience from my first employer (10/07 - 09/09 ). So how many years of experience do I have? 3 years or 5 years? I would like to make sure before submitting DIAC because DIAC will reject my application if I overclaim my point.
> 
> Thank you very much.


Hi haisergeant!

Congrats! 

What was your degree in!? It's good to know only 2 yrs were deducted - the best one can get

Any idea, anyone what my assessment result could possibly be!?
3 yrs - Bachelors in Management Studies
1 yr - MSc in IT, Management & Organisational Change 
Plus PRINCE 2 Practitioner Certificate 

With just 2 yrs & 2 months of work experience as Business Analyst.

I have ICT Business Analyst as my occupation.

Will ACS deduct 2 or 4 yrs!?


----------



## MubaZ

amnaap said:


> When did you get the result?


I received the mail yesterday and ACS applied on 27th Sep .


----------



## reddytelecom478

mohit2903 said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Congratulations first of all....Your relevant experience will be considered after Nov 2009 for your visa application points...so make sure you calculate your points accordingly. All the best....
> 
> Regards,
> MG



Hi Mate,

I also got the Same +ve Skill Assesement from ACS deducted 2 Years Exp. 
But Exp details mentioned Full exp end to end but finally stated 
the following employment after February 2011 is consiedered to equate to work at an approximate Skill level ANZSCO code 263111.


MY EXP :

Cmpny1 : ABC

Dates: Feb 2009/Nov 11 (2 Years 9mnhs)

Cmpny2: DEF

Dates :Nov 2011/ Sep 13 (1 Years 10 months)


Can processed for EOI with this ACS Letter how they conisdered my experince?
my confusion wheather i can apply with this Exp count , I m fully confused? 

Senior Expat , 

PLease help in this regard.


----------



## pappu123

reddytelecom478 said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> I also got the Same +ve Skill Assesement from ACS deducted 2 Years Exp.
> But Exp details mentioned Full exp end to end but finally stated
> the following employment after February 2011 is consiedered to equate to work at an approximate Skill level ANZSCO code 263111.
> 
> 
> MY EXP :
> 
> Cmpny1 : ABC
> 
> Dates: Feb 2009/Nov 11 (2 Years 9mnhs)
> 
> Cmpny2: DEF
> 
> Dates :Nov 2011/ Sep 13 (1 Years 10 months)
> 
> 
> Can processed for EOI with this ACS Letter how they conisdered my experince?
> my confusion wheather i can apply with this Exp count , I m fully confused?
> 
> Senior Expat ,
> 
> PLease help in this regard.


Hi, 

You can apply for EOI if your overall point is 60 or above. 

Your experience will be counter from 1st Feb 2011.


----------



## libu.v

*Query about ACS*



Dolly said:


> WELL DONE!!!!!
> 
> Good luck with the state nomination part.
> 
> Dolly





pappu123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> You can apply for EOI if your overall point is 60 or above.
> 
> Your experience will be counter from 1st Feb 2011.



Hello Pappu,

I have a small query about the ACS results and the State Nomination part.

At the time of applying for ACS assessment, I was told by the agent that I could apply to ACT or South Australia for State Sponsorship. Victoria was another state that I could apply for but, it seems there are lot of rejections happening lately.

My query is, at the time of applying for ACS assessment is there any criteria that we need to provide that we would be applying for sponsorship from a particular state? Once I receive the ACS assessment, can I apply for Victoria SS?

Is that possible?
Please let me know. Thank you in advance for your help.

Regards,
libu.v


----------



## libu.v

mohit2903 said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Congratulations first of all....Your relevant experience will be considered after Nov 2009 for your visa application points...so make sure you calculate your points accordingly. All the best....
> 
> Regards,
> MG


Hello Mohit,

I have a small query about the ACS results and the State Nomination part.

At the time of applying for ACS assessment, I was told by the agent that I could apply to ACT or South Australia for State Sponsorship. Victoria was another state that I could apply for but, it seems there are lot of rejections happening lately.

My query is, at the time of applying for ACS assessment is there any criteria that we state that we would be applying for sponsorship to a particular state? Once I receive the ACS assessment, can I apply for Victoria SS? Is that possible?

Please let me know. Thank you in advance for your help.

Regards,
libu.v


----------



## reddytelecom478

pappu123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> You can apply for EOI if your overall point is 60 or above.
> 
> Your experience will be counter from 1st Feb 2011.


Thank you for your info...............


----------



## oz2356

libu.v said:


> Hello Mohit,
> 
> I have a small query about the ACS results and the State Nomination part.
> 
> At the time of applying for ACS assessment, I was told by the agent that I could apply to ACT or South Australia for State Sponsorship. Victoria was another state that I could apply for but, it seems there are lot of rejections happening lately.
> 
> My query is, at the time of applying for ACS assessment is there any criteria that we state that we would be applying for sponsorship to a particular state? Once I receive the ACS assessment, can I apply for Victoria SS? Is that possible?
> 
> Please let me know. Thank you in advance for your help.
> 
> Regards,
> libu.v


Hi libu,

There is no binding in ACS assesment for visa type or state..i believe your agent probably refering you which state sponsership list has your occupation on..you are free to apply 189 , 190 and to any state..

Br/oz2356


----------



## it_engg

As my acs results are about to come.
I would be having 65 points and 70(plus 5) points for state sponsorship.
category : 261313

I would like to know 

Should i apply for both 189 and 190 in EOI just 189???


----------



## prseeker

Hi Guys , 

I applied for ACS assessment on 13th Oct under 263111 . How much delay should I expect because of Christmas holidays ? Also I was asked for additional documents which I provided on 16th Oct , so my counter starts from 13th or 16th Oct ?

Regards


----------



## bdtomas

prseeker said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I applied for ACS assessment on 13th Oct under 263111 . How much delay should I expect because of Christmas holidays ? Also I was asked for additional documents which I provided on 16th Oct , so my counter starts from 13th or 16th Oct ?
> 
> Regards


Your countdown should start from 16th oct.


----------



## libu.v

oz2356 said:


> Hi libu,
> 
> There is no binding in ACS assesment for visa type or state..i believe your agent probably refering you which state sponsership list has your occupation on..you are free to apply 189 , 190 and to any state..
> 
> Br/oz2356


Thank you for your reply, Mohit.
I have also dropped in a line to the agent asking him for the details.
Will keep you posted.


----------



## jpspringall

it_engg said:


> As my acs results are about to come.
> I would be having 65 points and 70(plus 5) points for state sponsorship.
> category : 261313
> 
> I would like to know
> 
> Should i apply for both 189 and 190 in EOI just 189???


I would go for 189. 65 points is enough for next round invite. 

James


----------



## kingcantona7

Hi,

are 261313 (Software engineer) and 261111(Business analyst) part of the same SOL... i was planning to claim for partner points....

also, is it mandatory that partner needs to work for the last 12 months continously?
in our case, partner has 2 years relevant experience in last 4 years..(studies in between)...

please clear someone


----------



## irrara

kingcantona7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> are 261313 (Software engineer) and 261111(Business analyst) part of the same SOL... i was planning to claim for partner points....
> 
> also, is it mandatory that partner needs to work for the last 12 months continously?
> in our case, partner has 2 years relevant experience in last 4 years..(studies in between)...
> 
> please clear someone


Yes, 261313 and 261111 are from the same SOL; see the SOL list in SkillSelect

As I understand, the partner needs to have ACS assessment as well; but I have not seen the requirement of a year of relevent experience


----------



## kingcantona7

Shouls partner's skill assessment be done seperately or can it be done together by remitting the fee for 2 people?
and is there any minimum experience criteria for partner anywhere mentioned to claim 5 point


----------



## kingcantona7

hi..have a doubt...for ACS assessment, do we need to show proof for any gap during experience????
i did my masters in between, but planning to assess my bachelors as i have less experience after masters..please suggest


----------



## prseeker

prseeker said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I applied for ACS assessment on 13th Oct under 263111 . How much delay should I expect because of Christmas holidays ? Also I was asked for additional documents which I provided on 16th Oct , so my counter starts from 13th or 16th Oct ?
> 
> Regards


Hi Guys , 

Please share your experience . How much delay should be expected if any .

Regards


----------



## kingcantona7

hi..have a doubt...for ACS assessment, do we need to show proof for any gap during experience????
i did my masters in between, but planning to assess my bachelors as i have less experience after masters..please suggest


----------



## sudheerreddy

Today my ACS status has changed to 'In Progress'


----------



## prabhuranjan

Hi 

Today my ACS status changed from 'With Assessor' to 'In Progress' . 
Hoping to get the results before end of this week or next week . 

Looking forward to see how many years is deducted . Finger crossed.

Hope for the best. 

Prabhu


----------



## prabhuranjan

sudheerreddy said:


> Today my ACS status has changed to 'In Progress'


Hi Sudheer , 

when did you apply.. 
I applied on Oct 16. 

Best regards,
Prabhu


----------



## sudheerreddy

Hi Prabhu,

I applied on Oct11 but because of extra documents required my status changed to 'With Assesor ' on Oct 17th...I think we will get the result on the same day


----------



## mtwai89

Someone replied to me before that if you have Masters, ACS takes the working experience after Masters. I am not quite sure how true it is though. I have 2 yrs before Masters and 5 yrs after it. According to the reply, I will have only 3 yrs which is after Masters minus 2 yrs deduction. What a pain!



kingcantona7 said:


> hi..have a doubt...for ACS assessment, do we need to show proof for any gap during experience????
> i did my masters in between, but planning to assess my bachelors as i have less experience after masters..please suggest


----------



## prefetcher

Hi All,

My status changed to "In Progress" last Tuesday(01-07) and it is still the same. Is this expected? Getting stressed due to this.

Seniors,

Please advice.

Thanks,
PR


----------



## kaurivneet

I was in same situation but I got my ACS result on 11 jan.Probably the Officer looking in your case have just returned after Christmas break..Hope you get your result soon


----------



## Panko

mtwai89 said:


> Someone replied to me before that if you have Masters, ACS takes the working experience after Masters. I am not quite sure how true it is though. I have 2 yrs before Masters and 5 yrs after it. According to the reply, I will have only 3 yrs which is after Masters minus 2 yrs deduction. What a pain!


This will happen only if they think that bachelors + masters combined meet the requirement. If they think only bachelors is enough, entire experience after bachelors (with standard deductions) should be considered.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

prefetcher said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My status changed to "In Progress" last Tuesday(01-07) and it is still the same. Is this expected? Getting stressed due to this.
> 
> Seniors,
> 
> Please advice.
> 
> Thanks,
> PR


You can expect result in 1-2 days. All the best.


----------



## Panko

it_engg said:


> As my acs results are about to come.
> I would be having 65 points and 70(plus 5) points for state sponsorship.
> category : 261313
> 
> I would like to know
> 
> Should i apply for both 189 and 190 in EOI just 189???


You would most probably get invitation in next round for 189 with 65 points. So, why delay the processing?


----------



## karnavidyut

Panko said:


> You would most probably get invitation in next round for 189 with 65 points. So, why delay the processing?


The 190 visa has a higher priority than 189 and so may be faster than 189 overall. On the skill select website the overall time is mentioned as 6 months for 190 and 1 year for 189. Although from the general processing timelines on this forum it would appear that both categories take between 3 to 6 months after visa lodging.
Similarly the state sponsorship websites mention normal time as 12 weeks to come back with a response on sponsorship applications, but usually applicants get responses quicker than that. In some cases I have also seen applicants getting sponsored by state within a week


----------



## MazKhanz

Hello All!

I finally submitted my ACS application on 27th Dec, requesting assessment for ICT Security Specialist. My Application is in the Stage 1 waiting for someone to look into it. Keeping Fingers crossed:fingerscrossed:, I hope I see some movement on it soon

Found all the posts on this forum extremely helpful while I prepared my package. Thanks a ton!

Regards,
Maz
C|CISO, CISSP, CISA


----------



## mtwai89

Found the new guidelines on ACS website for the changes in processing fees.

News & Updates | Australian Computer Society

Skills Assessment Fees Update - Effective 15/1/2014


$475 Temporary Graduate – 485 Skills Assessment
$500 Post Australian Study Skills Assessment
$500 Skills (general application)
$550 Recognition Letter
$550 Recognition of Prior Learning (RPL)
$395 Review Application
$395 Appeal Application


----------



## Anjaliz

*Application id and password not yet generated.*

I've never applied for ACS. On 6th Jan'14, i applied by using "New Application" link. 

I provided my details and uploaded PDF's in all mandatory fields of following tabs:
Skills Application type, Personal Details, Contact Details, Relevant Qualifications.
But when i checked my personal email, my application id and password was not yet generated.
Hence, i sent out mail to ACS and with their auto-generated reply i came to know that they will not function until 15th Jan'14.

What do you guys think, should i again click on "New Application" link and again upload the PDF's or should i wait for couple more days and see if ACS sends me application id and password for docs uploaded on 6th Jan'14??

Rgds,
Anj


----------



## r_saraj

Anjaliz said:


> I've never applied for ACS. On 6th Jan'14, i applied by using "New Application" link.
> 
> I provided my details and uploaded PDF's in all mandatory fields of following tabs:
> Skills Application type, Personal Details, Contact Details, Relevant Qualifications.
> But when i checked my personal email, my application id and password was not yet generated.
> Hence, i sent out mail to ACS and with their auto-generated reply i came to know that they will not function until 15th Jan'14.
> 
> What do you guys think, should i again click on "New Application" link and again upload the PDF's or should i wait for couple more days and see if ACS sends me application id and password for docs uploaded on 6th Jan'14??
> 
> Rgds,
> Anj


Hello...
Please check your mail's SPAM folder once...as mine was also went into there after I applied...
All the best!


----------



## chennaiguy

Friends, applied for ACS assessment on Oct 5 and now the status changed from In Progress to Case Finalized but still in stage 4. Any idea when i would get the email?


----------



## pappu123

chennaiguy said:


> Friends, applied for ACS assessment on Oct 5 and now the status changed from In Progress to Case Finalized but still in stage 4. Any idea when i would get the email?


This will take max 1 or 2 days. Or may be you may have received the result by now Please check your SPAM folder.


----------



## chennaiguy

pappu123 said:


> This will take max 1 or 2 days. Or may be you may have received the result by now Please check your SPAM folder.


Thanks a lot pappu123. Will check with my agent.


----------



## irrara

chennaiguy, when did your application state change to 4 In progress?


----------



## chennaiguy

irrara said:


> chennaiguy, when did your application state change to 4 In progress?


On jan 3rd.


----------



## Anjaliz

r_saraj said:


> Hello...
> Please check your mail's SPAM folder once...as mine was also went into there after I applied...
> All the best!


Hello.. I checked my spam but i dont see any mail from ACS .. Not sure what to do now 

-Anj


----------



## r_saraj

Anjaliz said:


> Hello.. I checked my spam but i dont see any mail from ACS .. Not sure what to do now
> 
> -Anj


Please raise your concerns thru: skills helpdesk,
or send email: https://www.acs.org.au/contact-us


----------



## padmayogesh

chennaiguy said:


> On jan 3rd.


Hi,
I am planning to apply for ACS skills assesment. But, I am not sure if I can get reference letters for my work experiences with Roles & Responsibilities. Can you or some one in this forum help with the process they have followed in getting this process done or the stuatory declaration.

Appreciate if you can share me the format/templates used for applying.

Regards
Yogesh


----------



## ajay.lele83

Hello All,

I applied for ACS on 25th Dec, can anybody tell me when can i expect the result? Also are we keeping track of Application in google doc? if yes can you provide me the link?


----------



## karnavidyut

chennaiguy said:


> On jan 3rd.


Thats pretty quick! Mine has been in stage 4 since first week of December
Do you mind telling when you submitted your ACS application?


----------



## irrara

karnavidyut said:


> Thats pretty quick! Mine has been in stage 4 since first week of December
> Do you mind telling when you submitted your ACS application?


I guess your state is "With assessor", to which application changes in a week or two from applying, but we mentioned "In progress", which means that the application will be ready soon.


----------



## bdtomas

ajay.lele83 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I applied for ACS on 25th Dec, can anybody tell me when can i expect the result? Also are we keeping track of Application in google doc? if yes can you provide me the link?


You can expect your result after 25th of March...


----------



## pappu123

bdtomas said:


> You can expect your result after 25th of March...


It will not be 25th March. Considering the vacation from 23rd Dec to 13th jan, it will move to first week of Apri;.


----------



## Anjaliz

r_saraj said:


> Please raise your concerns thru: skills helpdesk,
> or send email: https://www.acs.org.au/contact-us


I had sent them mail on 6th Jan'14 but i got auto-generated mail. Thereafter, there has been no reply from them.
I think i've to wait for 16th Jan'14 and check whether they send me application id and password.

-Anj


----------



## chennaiguy

karnavidyut said:


> Thats pretty quick! Mine has been in stage 4 since first week of December Do you mind telling when you submitted your ACS application?


My agent applied on Oct 5th evening IST and the next day morning when i checked it was already moved to Stage 4. On Jan 3rd it moved to In Progress from With Assessor.


----------



## ajay.lele83

Hello ,

I guess if you have applied through your MARA agent, the result should have come to your MARA Agent's registered email id if i am not wrong.


----------



## zlb

Hi all, I submitted my ACS application at the beginning of October, and have been waiting since (no additional documents were requested).

Last week at some point the status changed from "With Assessor" to "In Progress" (always in stage 4). I read that this means that in max 2-3 days you should get your results, but it's been in that status for at least one week (I don't know exactly when, as I thought that ACS was closed so I didn't check every day).

Has anybody received their result in these days? How long did it take after the status changed to "In Progress"?

Thanks!


----------



## prabhuranjan

I spoke with ACS this morning. They said I will receive the results latest by next week.


----------



## irrara

prabhuranjan said:


> I spoke with ACS this morning. They said I will receive the results latest by next week.


And your application moved to the "In progress" on this Monday, yes?


----------



## prabhuranjan

irrara said:


> And your application moved to the "In progress" on this Monday, yes?


Yes.it moved to 'in progress' this Monday.
What about u ?


----------



## irrara

prabhuranjan said:


> Yes.it moved to 'in progress' this Monday.
> What about u ?


My husband's application status changed to "In progress" yesterday, so we are waiting. I guess, we should get result by next week as well 

I got my result on the 6th of December (application status changed to "In progress" and then to "Case finalized" in one day).


----------



## zlb

prabhuranjan said:


> I spoke with ACS this morning. They said I will receive the results latest by next week.


Did they give you any more info? Is this delay due to the Christmas holidays?


----------



## prabhuranjan

Got my results now... 2 years deducted 
Thanks for all our expat support


----------



## irrara

prabhuranjan said:


> Got my results now... 2 years deducted
> Thanks for all our expat support


Congratulations!!


----------



## haisergeant

prabhuranjan said:


> Got my results now... 2 years deducted
> Thanks for all our expat support


Congrats, bro.


----------



## zlb

prabhuranjan said:


> Got my results now... 2 years deducted
> Thanks for all our expat support


Congratulations! Hope I will get my results soon too...


----------



## bdtomas

prabhuranjan said:


> Got my results now... 2 years deducted
> Thanks for all our expat support


Congrats...


----------



## coolblues

Got my results today 

2 years deducted for job code 263111

Thanks for all your support guys


----------



## irrara

coolblues said:


> Got my results today
> 
> 2 years deducted for job code 263111
> 
> Thanks for all your support guys


Congratulations 
btw when did your application move to "in progress"?


----------



## prabhuranjan

bdtomas said:


> Congrats...


thank you .. Just now submitted my EOI.


----------



## prabhuranjan

zlb said:


> Congratulations! Hope I will get my results soon too...


You will get it soon.


----------



## coolblues

irrara said:


> Congratulations
> btw when did your application move to "in progress"?



Thanks..i submitted on Oct 3rd and in 2 days it was in Stage 4


----------



## roposh

Hello Friends!
Hope all of you are doing well. Check out this new thread that I have started, sharing my experiences.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...iving-australia/315105-karachi-melbourne.html

regards,
Roposh


----------



## bdtomas

coolblues said:


> Got my results today
> 
> 2 years deducted for job code 263111
> 
> Thanks for all your support guys


Congrats....


----------



## r_saraj

Hello Expats...
I have applied on 19-Dec-2013 for assessment...since ACS is started working from 15th Jan (i guess) but still my application is lying under stage1 only... 
Is anything wrong with my submission ??
Ths


----------



## irrara

r_saraj said:


> Hello Expats...
> I have applied on 19-Dec-2013 for assessment...since ACS is started working from 15th Jan (i guess) but still my application is lying under stage1 only...
> Is anything wrong with my submission ??
> Ths


I guess they are just very busy after Christmas holidays, since there are lots of October applications to solve.


----------



## Anjaliz

Anjaliz said:


> I had sent them mail on 6th Jan'14 but i got auto-generated mail. Thereafter, there has been no reply from them.
> I think i've to wait for 16th Jan'14 and check whether they send me application id and password.
> 
> -Anj


Can anyone suggest. My userid and password is not being generated after uploading my documents in ACS website. I sent email to ACS but no one has yet replied to my 2 emails. 
Do i need to again upload and repeat the same procedure.?

-Anj


----------



## karnavidyut

Anjaliz said:


> Can anyone suggest. My userid and password is not being generated after uploading my documents in ACS website. I sent email to ACS but no one has yet replied to my 2 emails.
> Do i need to again upload and repeat the same procedure.?
> 
> -Anj


Try giving them a call....else just wait some time and see if they respond....they must be very busy clearing backlog after the holiday period so that may delay their responses..
If you upload again, will you not have to make the card payment again?


----------



## irrara

Anjaliz said:


> Can anyone suggest. My userid and password is not being generated after uploading my documents in ACS website. I sent email to ACS but no one has yet replied to my 2 emails.
> Do i need to again upload and repeat the same procedure.?
> 
> -Anj


I do not really think that it is a good idea, since you have already paid (have not you?), and you do not really want to pay again.. And what's more, it is written on their website that only ONE application from a person should be in one time.
Were I you, I would make a call tomorrow morning; they are more easier to be achieved by phone than by email.


----------



## pandyalakulish

Hi,

I have one question. I had an ACS assessment with 9 years of experience assess. This experience assessed before new rules is applicable. But as per new rules they would deduct experience. Also I had this based on Diploma qualification. But now I have degree certificate so how much deduction I am eligible for i.e 5 years as per Diploma or 2 years as per Degree.


----------



## zlb

Has anybody received their assessment today? My request has been in the "In Progress" status (stage 4) for a long time, and I am hearing of people that got in that status after me and have already got the results. I am starting to get worried that there might be a problem with my application...


----------



## engineer1

zlb said:


> Has anybody received their assessment today? My request has been in the "In Progress" status (stage 4) for a long time, and I am hearing of people that got in that status after me and have already got the results. I am starting to get worried that there might be a problem with my application...


Hi 

I lodged ACS on 10th Oct 2013 and the status changed to 'In- Progress' on 13th Jan 2014 . I was expecting my results in 2-3 days time at max but still hasn't got it.
so waiting....


----------



## sidswami

Hi Guys,

Got my positive ACS assessment this morning. 2 years were deducted. Giving IELTS on Feb 15th.

Regards,
Sid


----------



## zlb

engineer1 said:


> Hi
> 
> I lodged ACS on 10th Oct 2013 and the status changed to 'In- Progress' on 13th Jan 2014 . I was expecting my results in 2-3 days time at max but still hasn't got it.
> so waiting....


Ok, so I am not alone, maybe I shouldn't worry. At this point I don't think I will get the results today... I just hope they will be ready next week, or I will miss the next round of invitations...


----------



## zlb

sidswami said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got my positive ACS assessment this morning. 2 years were deducted. Giving IELTS on Feb 15th.
> 
> Regards,
> Sid


Congrats! When did your status change from Stage 4 "With Assessor" to Stage 4 "In Progress"?


----------



## bdtomas

sidswami said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got my positive ACS assessment this morning. 2 years were deducted. Giving IELTS on Feb 15th.
> 
> Regards,
> Sid


Congrats........


----------



## sidswami

zlb said:


> Congrats! When did your status change from Stage 4 "With Assessor" to Stage 4 "In Progress"?


zlb, engineer1 - 

Just drop an email to ACS [[email protected]] now with you application number and hopefully you should have your results in your email tomorrow morning. That what I did.


----------



## Ktoda

Hi

No need to fret about this as the office is shutdown due to Christmas & New Year eve, they have to process all the old applications lodged on OCT, NOV and then our turn.
I lodged my ACS on 10th Jan 2014 and its "In Progress"


----------



## zlb

sidswami said:


> zlb, engineer1 -
> 
> Just drop an email to ACS [[email protected]] now with you application number and hopefully you should have your results in your email tomorrow morning. That what I did.


Thanks for the tip, I will do that... but I don't think I will get the results tomorrow as it will be Saturday!


----------



## engineer1

sidswami said:


> zlb, engineer1 -
> 
> Just drop an email to ACS [[email protected]] now with you application number and hopefully you should have your results in your email tomorrow morning. That what I did.


I already did that yesterday and even called them today. ACS said that my application is the final stages and would be finalized soon.
Tomorrow being Sat..I think my assessment should be out by early next week.


----------



## r_saraj

Ktoda said:


> Hi
> 
> No need to fret about this as the office is shutdown due to Christmas & New Year eve, they have to process all the old applications lodged on OCT, NOV and then our turn.
> I lodged my ACS on 10th Jan 2014 and its "In Progress"


Mate... you mean to say... urs already moved into stg4???
:nerd:


----------



## Ktoda

r_saraj said:


> Mate... you mean to say... urs already moved into stg4???
> :nerd:


No.. Its still in the Stage 1 showing the status as "In Progress"


----------



## r_saraj

Ktoda said:


> No.. Its still in the Stage 1 showing the status as "In Progress"


Okay...


----------



## Anjaliz

irrara said:


> I do not really think that it is a good idea, since you have already paid (have not you?), and you do not really want to pay again.. And what's more, it is written on their website that only ONE application from a person should be in one time.
> Were I you, I would make a call tomorrow morning; they are more easier to be achieved by phone than by email.





karnavidyut said:


> Try giving them a call....else just wait some time and see if they respond....they must be very busy clearing backlog after the holiday period so that may delay their responses..
> If you upload again, will you not have to make the card payment again?


Thanks, I called ACS and they suggested to re-apply since my application was incomplete and i had not paid the amount. 
Can you pls suggest on below query-
1) I had a name change and i've required affidavit for name change. My question is- where do i need to upload name change document? Do i need to merge my name change affidavit pdf with my passport pdf and upload it in "Personal Details" section of ACS new application?

-Anj


----------



## irrara

Anjaliz said:


> Thanks, I called ACS and they suggested to re-apply since my application was incomplete and i had not paid the amount.
> Can you pls suggest on below query-
> 1) I had a name change and i've required affidavit for name change. My question is- where do i need to upload name change document? Do i need to merge my name change affidavit pdf with my passport pdf and upload it in "Personal Details" section of ACS new application?
> 
> -Anj


I uploaded the document with the name change (my marriage certificate, as I took my husband's surname) in one pdf file with passport. And that was ok


----------



## Hap Hapablap

Hi fellow emigrants

Has anyone here done their ACS skill assessment based on vendor certificates (MCSE) and work experience? 

Hap


----------



## pandyalakulish

I have just completed Bachelor Degree in year of 2014 and total I have 10 years of experience after Diploma. So how much experience will be deduct by ACS, i.e 5 years or 2 years?


----------



## irrara

pandyalakulish said:


> I have just completed Bachelor Degree in year of 2014 and total I have 10 years of experience after Diploma. So how much experience will be deduct by ACS, i.e 5 years or 2 years?


As I understand the person is considered "skilled" after he's met two criterias "finished education" and "2/4/5/6 years of experience depending on the education and nomination", so since you finished your university in 2014 (2014? right now?), and if you do not have any other evidence of education (may be certificates or some other diplomas), ACS will deduct all experience before 2014...

In my case I had 3 years of work experience before my graduation, and they deducted all three years.


----------



## pandyalakulish

irrara said:


> As I understand the person is considered "skilled" after he's met two criterias "finished education" and "2/4/5/6 years of experience depending on the education and nomination", so since you finished your university in 2014 (2014? right now?), and if you do not have any other evidence of education (may be certificates or some other diplomas), ACS will deduct all experience before 2014...
> 
> In my case I had 3 years of work experience before my graduation, and they deducted all three years.


Actually I had earlier ACS assessment where my full 9 years of experience was consider but this was before new rule is applicable. In this case how much experience they will deduct because now I have degree certificate and also previous assess experience.


----------



## irrara

pandyalakulish said:


> Actually I had earlier ACS assessment where my full 9 years of experience was consider but this was before new rule is applicable. In this case how much experience they will deduct because now I have degree certificate and also previous assess experience.


I am afraid it is of no difference what your previous assessment contains...
According to the new rules they will deduct all the experience before your graduation (bachelor or may be some certificate etc.)


----------



## karnavidyut

pandyalakulish said:


> Actually I had earlier ACS assessment where my full 9 years of experience was consider but this was before new rule is applicable. In this case how much experience they will deduct because now I have degree certificate and also previous assess experience.



No one here can tell you with a very high degree of accuracy how much experience will be deducted......but to give you a general idea....best case will be 2 years deducted and worst case will be 6 years deducted {Ofcourse not including the absolute worst case where they deem one unsuitable for a particular occupation}

They have a set of rules they use to come to a conclusion of your assessment
result.....This is based on the description of the occupation you have chosen.....the detailed description of your course at the module level and the detailed job description that your reference letter contains.....The only sure shot way to know is to apply for ACS assessment 
All the best with your assessment!


----------



## mohit2903

Hi Guys, I am asking this question for my cousin who is Btec IT.....does it considered under ICT major skill assessment or RPL? 

Please advice from your rich experience


----------



## sanand

mohit2903 said:


> Hi Guys, I am asking this question for my cousin who is Btec IT.....does it considered under ICT major skill assessment or RPL?
> 
> Please advice from your rich experience


It will be considered ICT major.


----------



## karnavidyut

mohit2903 said:


> Hi Guys, I am asking this question for my cousin who is Btec IT.....does it considered under ICT major skill assessment or RPL?
> 
> Please advice from your rich experience


If he applies for an occupation like software engineer, yes it will be considered ICT major. Please read the post right above this one to understand what factors are used for ACS skills assessment. Hope this helps!

And RPL will not come into the picture at all, as RPL is only for education that has absolutely nil ICT content...For example if he was a BCom or Civil Engineer and working in IT for a certain number of years.....In RPL one basically tries to show that the job experience they have, brings them at par with a person having an ICT degree inspite of them not having any ICT qualification.


----------



## krish1420

Finally, done with RPL and I have applied for my ACS today! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## bdtomas

krish1420 said:


> Finally, done with RPL and I have applied for my ACS today! :fingerscrossed:


Best of Luck....


----------



## rumel36

irrara said:


> I am afraid it is of no difference what your previous assessment contains...
> According to the new rules they will deduct all the experience before your graduation (bachelor or may be some certificate etc.)


I have old ACS. I want to reassess it. 

Can anyone please let me know new rules would be applied for Revalidation?

If they give us with new ACS format then my 2 year will be deducted.


----------



## mohit2903

karnavidyut said:


> If he applies for an occupation like software engineer, yes it will be considered ICT major. Please read the post right above this one to understand what factors are used for ACS skills assessment. Hope this helps!
> 
> And RPL will not come into the picture at all, as RPL is only for education that has absolutely nil ICT content...For example if he was a BCom or Civil Engineer and working in IT for a certain number of years.....In RPL one basically tries to show that the job experience they have, brings them at par with a person having an ICT degree inspite of them not having any ICT qualification.


Thanks Sanand and Karna....my cousins is planning under ICT Business Analyst category. ..I hope it be fine to commence for Btec IT under skill assessment....

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Expat Forum


----------



## prefetcher

Thanks everyone for the help here. Got my ACS results yesterday and have submitted my EOI today.

P


----------



## bdtomas

prefetcher said:


> Thanks everyone for the help here. Got my ACS results yesterday and have submitted my EOI today.
> 
> P


congrats....best of luck for EOI

Please share your signature..


----------



## karnavidyut

prefetcher said:


> Thanks everyone for the help here. Got my ACS results yesterday and have submitted my EOI today.
> 
> P


Hey Congratulations on completing your first step 

Could you share the date you submitted and the dates it went to other stages? Just for reference as I am waiting for my ACS results as well...


----------



## prefetcher

Applied for assessment on 10/10 and it moved to stage 4 in 2-3 days. Got my results last Friday. Good luck to you too!!!




karnavidyut said:


> Hey Congratulations on completing your first step
> 
> Could you share the date you submitted and the dates it went to other stages? Just for reference as I am waiting for my ACS results as well...


----------



## Vasu G

Hi all,

I am new to this forum. I am done with my IELTS L-8, R-7, W-7, S-7 : Overall - 7.5 (27/12/2013). Submitted my ACS on 14/01/2014 for 261313. I did my ACS only after getting my required score. Hope this forum would give me lot of information on further process.

Thanks,
Sreenivas.


----------



## Hap Hapablap

Hap Hapablap said:


> Hi fellow emigrants
> 
> Has anyone here done their ACS skill assessment based on vendor certificates (MCSE) and work experience?
> 
> Hap


So what, no one?


----------



## jre05

Hap Hapablap said:


> So what, no one?


I got assessed. But, for vendor certificates, they just gave as equivalent to Diploma. (10 points). But I have got Engineering degree too which was assessed as Degree and major in computing = 15 points. So totally only 15 points (No difference for me of giving vendor certificates SCJP, MCP all certificates, OCP, OCA)


----------



## Hap Hapablap

jre05 said:


> I got assessed. But, for vendor certificates, they just gave as equivalent to Diploma. (10 points). But I have got Engineering degree too which was assessed as Degree and major in computing = 15 points. So totally only 15 points (No difference for me of giving vendor certificates SCJP, MCP all certificates, OCP, OCA)


How much of work experiance do you have and how much of it they have deducted?


----------



## jre05

Hap Hapablap said:


> How much of work experiance do you have and how much of it they have deducted?


They considered all of my experience, no deduction as my ACS is an year old! 

I had 4.2 years of work experience when I was applying = 5 points.


----------



## Hap Hapablap

jre05 said:


> They considered all of my experience, no deduction as my ACS is an year old!
> 
> I had 4.2 years of work experience when I was applying = 5 points.


Wait, doesn't ACS deduct years in a report they are issuing?


----------



## Hap Hapablap

jre05 said:


> They considered all of my experience, no deduction as my ACS is an year old!


And for how long is ACS report valid?


----------



## PaddyOnTheGo

Hap Hapablap said:


> And for how long is ACS report valid?


2 years as far as I know.


----------



## Vasu G

Hi All,

I have submitted my ACS on 14/01/2014, I may switch to another company in the month of Feb. Do I have to intimate ACS regarding the same ? or Do I need to send the offer letter to ACS ? 
Can anyone please suggest ??

Thanks,
Vasu.


----------



## zlb

Vasu G said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my ACS on 14/01/2014, I may switch to another company in the month of Feb. Do I have to intimate ACS regarding the same ? or Do I need to send the offer letter to ACS ?
> Can anyone please suggest ??
> 
> Thanks,
> Vasu.


Hi Vasu, you do not need to notify ACS, as your experience will be assessed only until the point in time when you submitted your application, and what happens in the future is irrelevant in regards to your past experience.


----------



## Vasu G

zlb said:


> Hi Vasu, you do not need to notify ACS, as your experience will be assessed only until the point in time when you submitted your application, and what happens in the future is irrelevant in regards to your past experience.


Thanks for your reply Zlb. I have started working from Apr'09 to till date. If ACS deducts 2 years, then my Skilled exp would be 2 years and 10 months. So, I fall short of 2 months to get 5 points for my experience. Will I need to provide my new company details while submitting my EOI ? If not how can I get those 5 points ?


----------



## engineer1

zlb said:


> Has anybody received their assessment today? My request has been in the "In Progress" status (stage 4) for a long time, and I am hearing of people that got in that status after me and have already got the results. I am starting to get worried that there might be a problem with my application...


Hi Zlb,

Did you get the email from ACS yet?


----------



## zlb

Vasu G said:


> Thanks for your reply Zlb. I have started working from Apr'09 to till date. If ACS deducts 2 years, then my Skilled exp would be 2 years and 10 months. So, I fall short of 2 months to get 5 points for my experience. Will I need to provide my new company details while submitting my EOI ? If not how can I get those 5 points ?


If you change your job, I think you will have to apply for revalidation to ACS before submitting your EOI I don't see any way around that if you want to get those points.

If instead you spend the remaining 2 months with your current employer, then DIBP might accept that experience without the need for any request to ACS, as it is a continuation of the same position that was already assessed. You will only need an updated reference letter from your employer with the new dates.

Bear in mind that I am talking with the assumption that exactly 2 years will be deducted by ACS, though you can never predict with certainty how much experience they will consider, so you should not take this for granted.


----------



## zlb

engineer1 said:


> Hi Zlb,
> 
> Did you get the email from ACS yet?


Unfortunately no... I called them this morning and got an extremely useless reply: "your application is in its final stages, and you will receive the results as soon as possible". I got no more information than that, despite me asking for more details.


----------



## irrara

zlb said:


> Unfortunately no... I called them this morning and got an extremely useless reply: "your application is in its final stages, and you will receive the results as soon as possible". I got no more information than that, despite me asking for more details.


Did they ask your ID and any other personal details?


----------



## zlb

irrara said:


> Have they asked your ID and any other personal details?


Yes, they asked for my application number and full name.


----------



## irrara

zlb said:


> Yes, they asked for my application number and full name.


Now we are gonna check the statistics; i mean, some people from the forum have called to them and during a day they got their results, may be you'll get it today


----------



## zlb

irrara said:


> Now we are gonna check the statistics; i mean, some people from the forum have called to them and during a day they got their results, may be you'll get it today


We shall see... But I wouldn't count on it too much... The important thing is that I get the results by the end of this week.


----------



## irrara

zlb said:


> We shall see... But I wouldn't count on it too much... The important thing is that I get the results by the end of this week.


I need my husband's ACS result this week as well; so, let's keep each other posted


----------



## engineer1

zlb said:


> Unfortunately no... I called them this morning and got an extremely useless reply: "your application is in its final stages, and you will receive the results as soon as possible". I got no more information than that, despite me asking for more details.


ok.Same for me..I had called them friday morning.


----------



## reddytelecom478

zlb said:


> If you change your job, I think you will have to apply for revalidation to ACS before submitting your EOI I don't see any way around that if you want to get those points.
> 
> If instead you spend the remaining 2 months with your current employer, then DIBP might accept that experience without the need for any request to ACS, as it is a continuation of the same position that was already assessed. You will only need an updated reference letter from your employer with the new dates.
> 
> Bear in mind that I am talking with the assumption that exactly 2 years will be deducted by ACS, though you can never predict with certainty how much experience they will consider, so you should not take this for granted.


Hi Mate ,

My case also same like this , i got + ve assessment on 08/01/2014 applied on 19/10/2013. My Job started from Feb 2009.

ACS deducted 2 years of my experince. They mentioned that my exp suitable from Feb 2011. 

Can you please suggest me that , i can do Re view with ACS or directly i can apply with EOI

BR///

Naga R Reddy


----------



## Vasu G

zlb said:


> If you change your job, I think you will have to apply for revalidation to ACS before submitting your EOI I don't see any way around that if you want to get those points.
> 
> If instead you spend the remaining 2 months with your current employer, then DIBP might accept that experience without the need for any request to ACS, as it is a continuation of the same position that was already assessed. You will only need an updated reference letter from your employer with the new dates.
> 
> Bear in mind that I am talking with the assumption that exactly 2 years will be deducted by ACS, though you can never predict with certainty how much experience they will consider, so you should not take this for granted.


Thanks for the Info :thumb: If I continue with my same employer till april 2014 (considering i will complete 3 years of exp), will I claim 5 points in my EOI if so, after getting invitation do I have to notify DIBP that I am still working in the same company ? what I mean to refer is whether they allocate points by ACS letter or till the date of EOI submitted ? Please provide your inputs.


----------



## zlb

Vasu G said:


> Thanks for the Info :thumb: If I continue with my same employer till april 2014 (considering i will complete 3 years of exp), will I claim 5 points in my EOI if so, after getting invitation do I have to notify DIBP that I am still working in the same company ? what I mean to refer is whether they allocate points by ACS letter or till the date of EOI submitted ? Please provide your inputs.


As far as I know DIBP will consider the skilled experience that was assessed by ACS, so until the date that the ACS application was submitted - in your case January 2014. In addition to that, DIBP may consider additional months if you can show that you have worked in the same position for the same company. You can probably claim those months in your EOI too, and provide the update letter at the moment of the application, but please don't take this as a professional advice. I am writing this at best of my knowledge, but I am just another applicant like you, so I might be wrong...


----------



## zlb

reddytelecom478 said:


> Hi Mate ,
> 
> My case also same like this , i got + ve assessment on 08/01/2014 applied on 19/10/2013. My Job started from Feb 2009.
> 
> ACS deducted 2 years of my experince. They mentioned that my exp suitable from Feb 2011.
> 
> Can you please suggest me that , i can do Re view with ACS or directly i can apply with EOI
> 
> BR///
> 
> Naga R Reddy


Hi Naga, see my previous post, if that's answers your question. Same disclaimer however: don't base your decision entirely on my opinion!


----------



## reddytelecom478

zlb said:


> Hi Naga, see my previous post, if that's answers your question. Same disclaimer however: don't base your decision entirely on my opinion!


hi mate,

thanks for your reply msg...


----------



## Apekshap

Hello all,

I have applied for ACS on 28th Dec, 2013, still my application is on Stage first.. Any one is here who applied the Application on ACS during the same time I applied and now your application moved to another stage?

Also, I have aaplied under 261314 - Software Tester code, once I will get the ACS assessment, I want to change the company with software tester again. As I have 3 years of experience and ACS will deduct 2 years of experience, so I am not going to claim any my work experience points. So after my ACS assessment will be done, I want to change my job. So will it ok when apply for VIC SS, EOI and DIAG? or do I need to assess again with ACS for my new company experience and responsibilities??

Any suggestions???


----------



## kan411027

One of my friend has submitted the application to ACS on 15th Oct and he got +Ve reply in last week. That means October applicants are getting responses now.

So for you, I guess it will come in Feb.


----------



## Apekshap

kan411027 said:


> One of my friend has submitted the application to ACS on 15th Oct and he got +Ve reply in last week. That means October applicants are getting responses now.
> 
> So for you, I guess it will come in Feb.


You meant, my application will be moved from stage 1 in FEB?


----------



## manojstrike

*ACS assessment turnaround time*

Hi Guys,

I applied for ACS assessment on 19th October, 2013 but have not got the result till now.

Do holidays(Christmas/New year) at ACS affect turnaround time? When can I expect the assessment result?


----------



## kan411027

Manoj,

As updated in my another post, ACS applied on 15 -20 Oct are coming in this and next week. You should expect results in this or next week. 

All the best.


----------



## manojstrike

kan411027 said:


> One of my friend has submitted the application to ACS on 15th Oct and he got +Ve reply in last week. That means October applicants are getting responses now.
> 
> So for you, I guess it will come in Feb.



Could you please share some info about your friend's profile, his BE stream and years of exp. and how many years were dedcuted by ACS?


----------



## kan411027

No. I mean it will be complete in Feb. Now a days its taking approx three months to complete ACS evaluation. This is based on my friends results. He applied on 25-Oct and got the result last week.

I have applied on 30-Oct and expecting the results by this month end.

Hope this helps.


----------



## kan411027

My friend is BE computers with 10 years of experience in Software Dev.


----------



## manojstrike

kan411027 said:


> My friend is BE computers with 10 years of experience in Software Dev.


And how many years got deducted by ACS? just 2 or more?


----------



## supersaad15

Hello,

I applied for ACS skills assessment on the 3rd of October 2013. The application moved to Stage 4 with in days and has been in that stage since then. 

I have tried calling and emailing them many times but without any response.

Can any one please help?


----------



## irrara

supersaad15 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I applied for ACS skills assessment on the 3rd of October 2013. The application moved to Stage 4 with in days and has been in that stage since then.
> 
> I have tried calling and emailing them many times but without any response.
> 
> Can any one please help?


Is status 4 "With assessor" or 4 "In process"?


----------



## supersaad15

Stage 4 is "With Assessor".


----------



## irrara

supersaad15 said:


> Stage 4 is "With Assessor".


Try to make a call to them tomorrow morning; but keep in mide that they answer phone only between 9.30am -12.30pm


----------



## supersaad15

irrara said:


> Try to make a call to them tomorrow morning; but keep in mide that they answer phone only between 9.30am -12.30pm


And that is 9:30 to 12:30 EST.... EST = GMT-5... right?

have already tried that but no body picks up


----------



## irrara

supersaad15 said:


> And that is 9:30 to 12:30 EST.... EST = GMT-5... right?
> 
> have already tried that but no body picks up


UTC/GMT +11 hours


----------



## supersaad15

irrara said:


> UTC/GMT +11 hours


Are you sure? :/

Their website says: 

Phone	
+61 (0)2 9290 3422
Phone enquiries only available between 9.30am -12.30pm EST


EST is GMT - 5


----------



## Hap Hapablap

HI all

I need some advice/comment, so this is my case:

- I have MCSE for NT4 obtained in 2001
- Almost 11 years of work experience as system admin/system engineer (started working in May 2003)
- Bachelor degree (Bachelor of Business Administration - so nothing to do with my occupation)

My intention is to apply for ACS skill assessment as "263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer". As far as I know now this is what will happen:

- ACS will issue a report stating that my knowledge and work experience is comparable to graduate outcomes of an ICT major at the AQF Diploma level, and that is 10 points in EOI. 
- In that report they will deduct 5 years of my work experience, leaving me with 5+ (almost 6) years, which is 10 points in EOI
- Since my degree is in a field other then ICT, ACS will not include it in their report. 
- ACS will refer me to the relevant assessing authority (In my case I think it will be VETASSESS) for Recognition Letter (also called Points Test Advice)
- Based on this letter I will be able to claim additional points for qualification in EOI, but I don't know how many. 

My questions are:
- Did I get it right with guessing the outcome of ACS skill assessment?
- Did anyone here had a similar experience?
- Does anyone know how many points I will be able to claim on EOI for my qualifications?
- Or to say it in other way, how many points I will be able to claim with Recognition Letter?
- Does this all sounds sane enough?

I had some more questions but I forgot what was it 
Please replay with any answer, comment or suggestion.

Thanks
Hap


----------



## Apekshap

kan411027 said:


> No. I mean it will be complete in Feb. Now a days its taking approx three months to complete ACS evaluation. This is based on my friends results. He applied on 25-Oct and got the result last week.
> 
> I have applied on 30-Oct and expecting the results by this month end.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Yes... You have applied in october but I have applied on December 28th, 2013, so I can expect in march or april.. and also, still my application is in stage 1 only...


----------



## irrara

supersaad15 said:


> Are you sure? :/
> 
> Their website says:
> 
> Phone
> +61 (0)2 9290 3422
> Phone enquiries only available between 9.30am -12.30pm EST
> 
> 
> EST is GMT - 5


I am pretty sure 
anyway, google "current time sydney" and then you can calculate the exact time in your timezone when to call


----------



## supersaad15

irrara said:


> I am pretty sure
> anyway, google "current time sydney" and then you can calculate the exact time in your timezone when to call


Thanks mate! Will try today!


----------



## Lessor

Hello everyone. Iam new here.i would like to ask regarding acs filing of documents. 

1. Should all the required documents like passport, employment reference, transcript of records, diploma and birth certificate should be come in one PDF file only? 

2. I graduated last 1997 computer science course and landed a job as junior programmer till 2002. Then I stopped working in an IT to help out our family business. Then come 2005 of September, I again decided to work as programmer until now. My questions are, should I still include my job last 2002. Second, if only required are the work history for the last ten years, would it not have any effect if I start at 2005?

Thank you and appreciate your feedback.

Lessor


----------



## wana fly

prabhuranjan said:


> Please add me. ACS submission date Oct 16 2013




Hey prabhuranjan,
I applied on Oct 13th 2013 & still not received confirmation from ACS. Its still with Assessor.  
You applied 2 days after me & already got confirmation? How did that work? I have followed up twice with them to provide me an update but no communication from them & status still shows with Assessor.


----------



## krish1420

Hap Hapablap said:


> HI all
> 
> I need some advice/comment, so this is my case:
> 
> - I have MCSE for NT4 obtained in 2001
> - Almost 11 years of work experience as system admin/system engineer (started working in May 2003)
> - Bachelor degree (Bachelor of Business Administration - so nothing to do with my occupation)
> 
> My intention is to apply for ACS skill assessment as "263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer". As far as I know now this is what will happen:
> 
> - ACS will issue a report stating that my knowledge and work experience is comparable to graduate outcomes of an ICT major at the AQF Diploma level, and that is 10 points in EOI.
> - In that report they will deduct 5 years of my work experience, leaving me with 5+ (almost 6) years, which is 10 points in EOI
> - Since my degree is in a field other then ICT, ACS will not include it in their report.
> - ACS will refer me to the relevant assessing authority (In my case I think it will be VETASSESS) for Recognition Letter (also called Points Test Advice)
> - Based on this letter I will be able to claim additional points for qualification in EOI, but I don't know how many.
> 
> My questions are:
> - Did I get it right with guessing the outcome of ACS skill assessment?
> - Did anyone here had a similar experience?
> - Does anyone know how many points I will be able to claim on EOI for my qualifications?
> - Or to say it in other way, how many points I will be able to claim with Recognition Letter?
> - Does this all sounds sane enough?
> 
> I had some more questions but I forgot what was it
> Please replay with any answer, comment or suggestion.
> 
> Thanks
> Hap


I have a similar case, wherein I have applied ACS assessment on 18th Jan 2014. 
You are correct in your understanding, though the only additional part would be that the application type for you would be RPL (Recognition of Prior Learning), since your Bachelor degree is a Non-IT degree.

Thanks!
Krish


----------



## zlb

Yay!!! Just received my positive skill assessment! arty:

Will lodge EOI today, 75 points in 261312 - Developer Programmer!


----------



## irrara

zlb said:


> Yay!!! Just received my positive skill assessment! arty:
> 
> Will lodge EOI today, 75 points in 261312 - Developer Programmer!


Congratulations


----------



## irrara

supersaad15 said:


> Thanks mate! Will try today!


Any luck?


----------



## sagarsa

Hi, My friend got his ACS result and he has applied for review. Can someone please advise if he should go ahead with EOI or should wait for ACS review result and then file EOI.

Thanks.


----------



## bond_bhai

Guys, I have a serious issue, Please help me out 
I was working in Company A. It was announced that it would be sold off to another company. I submitted the ACS on December from Company A and the sale was made and effective from November. In this case, should i inform ACS and submit another Ref letter from new company (Company B?) Please help guys!


----------



## bdtomas

bond_bhai said:


> Guys, I have a serious issue, Please help me out
> I was working in Company A. It was announced that it would be sold off to another company. I submitted the ACS on December from Company A and the sale was made and effective from November. In this case, should i inform ACS and submit another Ref letter from new company (Company B?) Please help guys!


I think the best way to call ACS, they can give you the proper solutions.....Best of luck


----------



## Hap Hapablap

krish1420 said:


> I have a similar case, wherein I have applied ACS assessment on 18th Jan 2014.
> You are correct in your understanding, though the only additional part would be that the application type for you would be RPL (Recognition of Prior Learning), since your Bachelor degree is a Non-IT degree.
> 
> Thanks!
> Krish


Uh, I was hoping to avoid RPL. And I think that I can because, as I stated, I have MCSE certificate, which ACS recognizes as AQF Diploma with ICT major. 

Now, my main question was am I going to be able to claim additional points with Recognition Letter? And how many?


----------



## irrara

My husband got his positive assessment this morning 
I updated EOI claiming 65 points


----------



## blr.shilpa

Hi,

I am new to this forum. 

I have applied for ACS on 14th Jan, but my application is still in stage 1. Is this normal? Anyone in same sutiation?

Thanks,


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

blr.shilpa said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> 
> I have applied for ACS on 14th Jan, but my application is still in stage 1. Is this normal? Anyone in same sutiation?
> 
> Thanks,


It is normal. It might upto 2 weeks to reach Stage 2 and then couple of weeks to reach Stage 4


----------



## Vasu G

blr.shilpa said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> 
> I have applied for ACS on 14th Jan, but my application is still in stage 1. Is this normal? Anyone in same sutiation?
> 
> Thanks,


Hi Shilpa,

Even I submitted on 14th Jan, me too in stage 1 still.


----------



## prseeker

*Help Needed*

Dear Friends , 

I am planning to file my immigration for code 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) . I got my ACS skill assessment result today , which states -

*****

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network andSystems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:

Your Bachelor of Computer Application from Guru Gobind Singh Indraprastha University
completed June 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing

The following employment after September 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 09/05 - 12/12 (7yrs 3mths)
Position: Senior -Telecommunications Engineer
Employer: ****
Country: INDIA

Dates: 12/12 - 09/13 (0yrs 9mths)
Position: Network Engineer
Employer: ****
Country: UNITED ARAB EMIRATES

*****
My queries are : 

1. So as per the results I can only claim points for 4 years and 3 months ? That will be 5 points ?
2. For Education I will be claiming 15 points?

If I go with the above mentioned points my total will be -

Age : 30 Points 
IELTS : 10 Points
Education : 15 Points 
Work Experience : 5 Points 

Total : 60 Points 

3. Is this calculation correct specially with work experience and education points ?
4. How long will it take to get an invite if I file EOI under 189 for code 263111


I was under the impression that ACS is deducting 2 years from post graduation experience . But in my case they have deducted 3 year and 2 months . Shall I file for reassessment ? Because if they reconsider it and deduct 2 years from the experience I will be claiming points for 5 years and 3 months . In that case my work points will be 10 and will bring my total to 65 . 

So what should I do stick with 60 points and file the EOI or apply for the reassessment and hope to get 10 points for work experience . 

I will really appreciate if somebody can help me in cross checking the points and advise me the next course of action.

Thanks in advance


----------



## rajfirst

prseeker said:


> Dear Friends ,
> 
> I am planning to file my immigration for code 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) . I got my ACS skill assessment result today , which states -
> 
> *****
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network andSystems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Bachelor of Computer Application from Guru Gobind Singh Indraprastha University
> completed June 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> 
> The following employment after September 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 09/05 - 12/12 (7yrs 3mths)
> Position: Senior -Telecommunications Engineer
> Employer: ****
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 12/12 - 09/13 (0yrs 9mths)
> Position: Network Engineer
> Employer: ****
> Country: UNITED ARAB EMIRATES
> 
> *****
> My queries are :
> 
> 1. So as per the results I can only claim points for 4 years and 3 months ? That will be 5 points ?
> 2. For Education I will be claiming 15 points?
> 
> If I go with the above mentioned points my total will be -
> 
> Age : 30 Points
> IELTS : 10 Points
> Education : 15 Points
> Work Experience : 5 Points
> 
> Total : 60 Points
> 
> 3. Is this calculation correct specially with work experience and education points ?
> 4. How long will it take to get an invite if I file EOI under 189 for code 263111
> 
> 
> I was under the impression that ACS is deducting 2 years from post graduation experience . But in my case they have deducted 3 year and 2 months . Shall I file for reassessment ? Because if they reconsider it and deduct 2 years from the experience I will be claiming points for 5 years and 3 months . In that case my work points will be 10 and will bring my total to 65 .
> 
> So what should I do stick with 60 points and file the EOI or apply for the reassessment and hope to get 10 points for work experience .
> 
> I will really appreciate if somebody can help me in cross checking the points and advise me the next course of action.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi,

ACS will consider the experience post qualification only. So, I think you can claim only 5 points as of now for Experience (4+ Yrs).

You can claim 15 points for qualification.

With 60 Points, you can submit EOI now. Since invitations are based on the cut off date, it will be good if you submit EOI now even though you are applying for ACS reassessment.


----------



## prseeker

rajfirst said:


> Hi,
> 
> ACS will consider the experience post qualification only. So, I think you can claim only 5 points as of now for Experience (4+ Yrs).
> 
> You can claim 15 points for qualification.
> 
> With 60 Points, you can submit EOI now. Since invitations are based on the cut off date, it will be good if you submit EOI now even though you are applying for ACS reassessment.


Thanks You for replying to my query  
Do you have any idea how long will it take to get an invite with 60 points for 263111 under 189 ?
Also how long it takes for reassessment from ACS .

Regards


----------



## rajfirst

prseeker said:


> Thanks You for replying to my query
> Do you have any idea how long will it take to get an invite with 60 points for 263111 under 189 ?
> Also how long it takes for reassessment from ACS .
> 
> Regards


I have no idea about reassessment. Ppl who had applied already can help you on this.

2631	Computer Network Professionals	1800	764

Out of 1800, only 764 invites are issued. So, I think you will get the invite in 2-3 months. We cant be so sure abt this. It depends on the inflow in the coming months also.


----------



## karnavidyut

Any body got their ACS assessment results in the last couple of days? What was your date of submission?


----------



## prseeker

karnavidyut said:


> Any body got their ACS assessment results in the last couple of days? What was your date of submission?


Hi , 

I got my ACS assessment today . I applied on 13th Oct 2013 , but I was asked to submit additional documents . My additional documents were acknowledged and application processing was recommenced on 21st Oct 2013 . 

So they took exactly 3 months to come up with an outcome . Though they deducted 3 years and 2 months from my experience instead of 2 years which I was expecting .

Hope this helps , Best of luck with your application . 

Stay Blessed


----------



## Arunvas

rajfirst said:


> I have no idea about reassessment. Ppl who had applied already can help you on this.
> 
> 2631	Computer Network Professionals	1800	764
> 
> Out of 1800, only 764 invites are issued. So, I think you will get the invite in 2-3 months. We cant be so sure abt this. It depends on the inflow in the coming months also.


Hi Raj,

Where did you get this info - 2631	Computer Network Professionals	1800	/764?

What is the similar ratio for 261313 - Software Engineers?


----------



## rajfirst

Arunvas said:


> Hi Raj,
> 
> Where did you get this info - 2631	Computer Network Professionals	1800	/764?
> 
> What is the similar ratio for 261313 - Software Engineers?



You can find this in Aus Immigration website.

SkillSelect – SkillSelect

Look for Occupation Ceilings under Reports Tab.


----------



## karnavidyut

prseeker said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I got my ACS assessment today . I applied on 13th Oct 2013 , but I was asked to submit additional documents . My additional documents were acknowledged and application processing was recommenced on 21st Oct 2013 .
> 
> So they took exactly 3 months to come up with an outcome . Though they deducted 3 years and 2 months from my experience instead of 2 years which I was expecting .
> 
> Hope this helps , Best of luck with your application .
> 
> Stay Blessed


Thanks for responding back 

Congrats on the positive outcome and wish you all the best with your EOI!


----------



## supersaad15

irrara said:


> Any luck?


Yup! got through the first time I called.
They say that they have had more than expected applications and its now taking upto 13-15 weeks.

As per them, I should get my result in the next 2 weeks.

Thanks alot mate!


----------



## TimeSpace

Can I ask whether anyone got any review result in recent days? How long did it take to finalise the review process? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## prseeker

TimeSpace said:


> Can I ask whether anyone got any review result in recent days? How long did it take to finalise the review process? Thanks for sharing.


Hi ,

I got my ACS assessment yesterday . I applied on 13th Oct 2013 , but I was asked to submit additional documents . My additional documents were acknowledged and application processing was recommenced on 21st Oct 2013 .

So they took exactly 3 months to come up with an outcome . Though they deducted 3 years and 2 months from my experience instead of 2 years which I was expecting .

Hope this helps , Best of luck with your application .

Stay Blessed


----------



## TimeSpace

prseeker said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I got my ACS assessment yesterday . I applied on 13th Oct 2013 , but I was asked to submit additional documents . My additional documents were acknowledged and application processing was recommenced on 21st Oct 2013 .
> 
> So they took exactly 3 months to come up with an outcome . Though they deducted 3 years and 2 months from my experience instead of 2 years which I was expecting .
> 
> Hope this helps , Best of luck with your application .
> 
> Stay Blessed



Hi, prseeker, thanks for your sharing.

I applied on 12 Oct 2013 and got my result on 20 Jan 2014, which is very similar with you.

I have applied for a review process this week, so I'm very anxious to know the current timeframe for a review process.


----------



## it_engg

TimeSpace said:


> Hi, prseeker, thanks for your sharing.
> 
> I applied on 12 Oct 2013 and got my result on 20 Jan 2014, which is very similar with you.
> 
> I have applied for a review process this week, so I'm very anxious to know the current timeframe for a review process.


can you explain what needs to be done stepwise in review process?did you provide new ref letter?


----------



## Vasu G

prseeker said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I got my ACS assessment yesterday . I applied on 13th Oct 2013 , but I was asked to submit additional documents . My additional documents were acknowledged and application processing was recommenced on 21st Oct 2013 .
> 
> So they took exactly 3 months to come up with an outcome . Though they deducted 3 years and 2 months from my experience instead of 2 years which I was expecting .
> 
> Hope this helps , Best of luck with your application .
> 
> Stay Blessed


Hi Prseeker,

If you don't mind, can you please share what additional documents did ACS asked for ? just in case, wanted to check if they might ask in my case.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## TimeSpace

it_engg said:


> can you explain what needs to be done stepwise in review process?did you provide new ref letter?


In my case, I didn't upload any new staff.


----------



## prseeker

Vasu G said:


> Hi Prseeker,
> 
> If you don't mind, can you please share what additional documents did ACS asked for ? just in case, wanted to check if they might ask in my case.
> Thanks in advance.


Hi Vasu , 

I have done BCA along with MCSE , ITIL and CTP certifications . I uploaded all the marksheets of degree as well as certifications .

In case of MCSE you can generate a code online and if you share that code with anybody he/she can check u r score and other details from Microsoft site itself . 

I was asked to provide that code .

Hope that helps .

Regards


----------



## prseeker

TimeSpace said:


> Hi, prseeker, thanks for your sharing.
> 
> I applied on 12 Oct 2013 and got my result on 20 Jan 2014, which is very similar with you.
> 
> I have applied for a review process this week, so I'm very anxious to know the current timeframe for a review process.


Under which code you are filing ? You planning to file as an independent or looking for state sponsorship ? Do you have an IELTS score ready ?

If you have an IELTS score ,I will suggest you to file EOI . Once you get the results of reassessment you can always update your EOI .

Hope that helps


----------



## reddytelecom478

TimeSpace said:


> I applied on 12 Oct 2013 and got my result on 20 Jan 2014, which is very similar with you.
> 
> I have applied for a review process this week, so I'm very anxious to know the current time frame for a review process.


HI Mate,

Review Process takes so much time consume and Money ;

http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0020/7319/Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf

May i know the result of the Your assessment and They deduct any exp or what 

BR

Naga R Reddy


----------



## TimeSpace

prseeker said:


> Under which code you are filing ? You planning to file as an independent or looking for state sponsorship ? Do you have an IELTS score ready ?
> 
> If you have an IELTS score ,I will suggest you to file EOI . Once you get the results of reassessment you can always update your EOI .
> 
> Hope that helps


I've submitted an EOI. Unfortunately, my initial code is 261313, it's impossible to get invited for me for my age score is going to reach a decending point soon.


----------



## emerald89

Do you have any idea why they deducted 3 yrs 2 months? 
1) Were you with multiple companies or the same companies?
2) How many years you have in total?
3) Is your degree closely related to the job?

I am planning to submit my ACS assessment. I have 5 yrs and 4 months with the same company. Only if 2 yrs is deducted, I can claim 5 points. If not I will loose all my points for working experience which is a pain. 

I am very worried because the deduction seems to be irregular and not justified. 



prseeker said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I got my ACS assessment yesterday . I applied on 13th Oct 2013 , but I was asked to submit additional documents . My additional documents were acknowledged and application processing was recommenced on 21st Oct 2013 .
> 
> So they took exactly 3 months to come up with an outcome . Though they deducted 3 years and 2 months from my experience instead of 2 years which I was expecting .
> 
> Hope this helps , Best of luck with your application .
> 
> Stay Blessed


----------



## TimeSpace

reddytelecom478 said:


> HI Mate,
> 
> Review Process takes so much time consume and Money ;
> 
> 
> May i know the result of the Your assessment and They deduct any exp or what
> 
> BR
> 
> Naga R Reddy


Time and money are the source of pain, that's right.

Mine was deducted by 4 years, but that wouldn't hurt my experience points. The real problem is the age score...


----------



## prseeker

My replies in bold


emerald89 said:


> Do you have any idea why they deducted 3 yrs 2 months?
> 
> *Honestly I am clueless about it*
> 1) Were you with multiple companies or the same companies?
> *I worked for company A from Sep 2005 to Dec 2012
> And for company B from Dec 2012 till date*
> 2) How many years you have in total?
> *8 Years and 4 months . But my post graduation experience is 7 years 7 months . I was expecting 2 years deduction from my post graduation experience , leaving me with 5 years and 7 months .*
> 3) Is your degree closely related to the job?
> *Yes I applied under 263111 , I am Bachelors in Computer Applications along with that I have done MCSE as well .*
> I am planning to submit my ACS assessment. I have 5 yrs and 4 months with the same company. Only if 2 yrs is deducted, I can claim 5 points. If not I will loose all my points for working experience which is a pain.
> *Usually they deduct only 2 years if your education is related to the Job Code otherwise they deduct 4 years . Under which code you are applying ? Wat is your highest qualification ?*
> 
> I am very worried because the deduction seems to be irregular and not justified.


----------



## rajfirst

prseeker said:


> My replies in bold


When did you completed your graduation?


----------



## prseeker

rajfirst said:


> When did you completed your graduation?


June 2006 , But I started working in company A from Sep 2005 . I knew that 2 years will be deducted post June 2006 but they deducted 3 years


----------



## rajfirst

prseeker said:


> June 2006 , But I started working in company A from Sep 2005 . I knew that 2 years will be deducted post June 2006 but they deducted 3 years


Just send a mail to your CO asking clarification.


----------



## Ozbabe

Hi all,

I applied September 17. By December 17 I was advised to change occupation code which I agreed to immediately. However that was not updated till January 15.

Now my status has been in progress for the past two days. I really hope to get my result today. 

Best wishes for all


----------



## TimeSpace

Ozbabe said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I applied September 17. By December 17 I was advised to change occupation code which I agreed to immediately. However that was not updated till January 15.
> 
> Now my status has been in progress for the past two days. I really hope to get my result today.
> 
> Best wishes for all


Could you please tell us which stage your case was on when you was advised to change occupation code, who advised you doing that, and what the reason was?


----------



## Ozbabe

TimeSpace said:


> Could you please tell us which stage your case was on when you was advised to change occupation code, who advised you doing that, and what the reason was?


My case was in stage 4 and I got an email from ACS were I was asked to click on a link if I agree to their proposed code or I should choose another code and be reassessed. 

The reason the suggested another code is that they think my skills and qualification were more closely suited to their suggested code.


----------



## Ozbabe

I just got my result.

They took off my work experience (9 years!) before my masters degree as my Bachelors is not in ICT. Even though I had some Diploma in ICT they only consderd my skills after my masters degree. I am now left with only 55 points!

Members please advise on way forward as I already have a 8.0 in IELTS but that will give me only 10 points as I scored 7.5 in one.


----------



## emerald89

I am applying under 261112- Systems Analyst. 

I have Bachelor and graduate degree in Computer Science ... I am only claiming for the point after graduate degree. 




prseeker said:


> My replies in bold


----------



## manojstrike

Ozbabe said:


> I just got my result.
> 
> They took off my work experience (9 years!) before my masters degree as my Bachelors is not in ICT. Even though I had some Diploma in ICT they only consderd my skills after my masters degree. I am now left with only 55 points!
> 
> Members please advise on way forward as I already have a 8.0 in IELTS but that will give me only 10 points as I scored 7.5 in one.


That's bad.

I too got my reply 2 days back, I was thinking that they will take off 4 yrs of my exp. as my degree is in Elec. and Comm. branch. But to my surprise, they deducted just 2 yrs and i got 10 points from them, so total became 65. 
I don't think its predictable 

As for you, i guess either you will need to reappear in ielts and score an 8 individually or state sponsorship


----------



## Som

irrara said:


> Is status 4 "With assessor" or 4 "In process"?



Hi,

What is the difference b/w "in process" and "with assessor"? Mine is "with assessor" and it was/never has been in the "in process"? could you please clarify?


----------



## manojstrike

Som said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is the difference b/w "in process" and "with assessor"? Mine is "with assessor" and it was/never has been in the "in process"? could you please clarify?


With Assessor means that the application is in assessor's queue. In progress means the assessor is really work upon application.


----------



## Som

manojstrike said:


> With Assessor means that the application is in assessor's queue. In progress means the assessor is really work upon application.


Oh Ok! Thanks for that mate! This means a longer wait ....


----------



## karnavidyut

manojstrike said:


> That's bad.
> 
> I too got my reply 2 days back, I was thinking that they will take off 4 yrs of my exp. as my degree is in Elec. and Comm. branch. But to my surprise, they deducted just 2 yrs and i got 10 points from them, so total became 65.
> I don't think its predictable
> 
> As for you, i guess either you will need to reappear in ielts and score an 8 individually or state sponsorship


Bdw a lot of content from Electronics and communication Engineering is ICT content.......so you shouldnt be too surprised really 
However its a good idea to assume the worst, so that you can only be satisfied or indifferent when the result arrives but not shocked


----------



## Ozbabe

manojstrike said:


> That's bad.
> 
> I too got my reply 2 days back, I was thinking that they will take off 4 yrs of my exp. as my degree is in Elec. and Comm. branch. But to my surprise, they deducted just 2 yrs and i got 10 points from them, so total became 65.
> I don't think its predictable
> 
> As for you, i guess either you will need to reappear in ielts and score an 8 individually or state sponsorship


I think I will have to go for state sponsorship as the occupation code ACS recommended is only on the CSOL! I only just discovered after I got the result. Thought it has saved me money and time for another assessment but I will be stuck with any state I select for 2 years which I can deal with.


----------



## karnavidyut

Ozbabe said:


> I just got my result.
> 
> They took off my work experience (9 years!) before my masters degree as my Bachelors is not in ICT. Even though I had some Diploma in ICT they only consderd my skills after my masters degree. I am now left with only 55 points!
> 
> Members please advise on way forward as I already have a 8.0 in IELTS but that will give me only 10 points as I scored 7.5 in one.


Hiya Ozbabe,

If your Bachelors degree is non ICT but your 9 years experience is proper ICT with content clearly and definitely overlapping with the occupation you are applying for, then you can submit an RPL application with a detailed project report of your work experience.....So you can potentially get 3 years out of 9, since 6 years worth of ICT experience is considered equivalent to an ICT bachelors education.....So you can get a minimum of 5 points or more depending on how much experience you have post masters degree as that would get added to the 3 years before...Hope that helps

Thats my understanding of the process....Anybody else has any views on this suggestion?


----------



## supersaad15

*Please help*

Hi Guys,

I want to apply for State nomination for Victoria (subclass 190). I am looking to apply under 262111 -Database administrator. The occupation clearly states that 3 years of work experience is required. 

link: State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria

Now when I applied for assessment from Australian Computer Society (ACS), I got a negative assessment that:

*Your ICT skills have been assessed as unsuitable for migration under 262111 (Database Administrator) of the ANZSCO Code.
You have been assessed as not meeting the requirements for professional information technology experience of four (4) years in a field closely related to your nominated skilled occupation.

Your qualification has been assessed as not closely related to your nominated occupation:
Your Bachelor of Computer Engineering from <university name> completed September 2010 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing

Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least
20hrs per week:
Dates: 08/10 - 09/13 (3yrs 1mths)
*

Even if I accept the assessment regarding the qualification, it is clear that they accept my 3 years experience which is exactly what is required by state nomination visa.

Why are they asking for 4 years of experience?

I might be missing something very stupid here but can some one help me out?
Should I apply for appeal with all this information?
Should I apply for state nomination regardless of this assessment?

Thanks,
Saad


----------



## bdtomas

supersaad15 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I want to apply for State nomination for Victoria (subclass 190). I am looking to apply under 262111 -Database administrator. The occupation clearly states that 3 years of work experience is required.
> 
> link: State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria
> 
> Now when I applied for assessment from Australian Computer Society (ACS), I got a negative assessment that:
> 
> *Your ICT skills have been assessed as unsuitable for migration under 262111 (Database Administrator) of the ANZSCO Code.
> You have been assessed as not meeting the requirements for professional information technology experience of four (4) years in a field closely related to your nominated skilled occupation.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as not closely related to your nominated occupation:
> Your Bachelor of Computer Engineering from <university name> completed September 2010 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> 
> Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least
> 20hrs per week:
> Dates: 08/10 - 09/13 (3yrs 1mths)
> *
> 
> Even if I accept the assessment regarding the qualification, it is clear that they accept my 3 years experience which is exactly what is required by state nomination visa.
> 
> Why are they asking for 4 years of experience?
> 
> I might be missing something very stupid here but can some one help me out?
> Should I apply for appeal with all this information?
> Should I apply for state nomination regardless of this assessment?
> 
> Thanks,
> Saad


Feel really very sorry for your assessment outcome.

But, for ICT major if your Occupation is not closely related with your qualification then you need minimum 4 years of experiences to demonstrate. 

In my point of view (_other senior, Please correct me if I am wrong_) there are no valid reasons for appeal.

Without assessment you cant apply for SS.


----------



## rajfirst

bdtomas said:


> Feel really very sorry for your assessment outcome.
> 
> But, for ICT major if your Occupation is not closely related with your qualification then you need minimum 4 years of experiences to demonstrate.
> 
> In my point of view (_other senior, Please correct me if I am wrong_) there are no valid reasons for appeal.
> 
> Without assessment you cant apply for SS.




Your qualification is not closely related to the nominated occupation. So you can choose some other occupation code which is closely related to your current occupation and qualification. You can choose any occupation code in 2613. With Computer Science Degree, you can easily get +ve assessment for 2613 occupations. They will deduct 2 years exp only. Then you can apply for state nomination.


----------



## supersaad15

rajfirst said:


> Your qualification is not closely related to the nominated occupation. So you can choose some other occupation code which is closely related to your current occupation and qualification. You can choose any occupation code in 2613. With Computer Science Degree, you can easily get +ve assessment for 2613 occupations. They will deduct 2 years exp only. Then you can apply for state nomination.


Thank you for your responses.
OK advice.....

1) wait another 10 months and apply for assessment with 4 years exp?
or
2) if I go with your advice and apply for a 2613 occupation, how many years of exp is required? I have 3.5 years post grad exp now, so deducting 2 yrs will leave me with 1.5 years.


----------



## rajfirst

supersaad15 said:


> Thank you for your responses.
> OK advice.....
> 
> 1) wait another 10 months and apply for assessment with 4 years exp?
> or
> 2) if I go with your advice and apply for a 2613 occupation, how many years of exp is required? I have 3.5 years post grad exp now, so deducting 2 yrs will leave me with 1.5 years.


Yes. You will get 1.5 yrs as SKILLED experience. You cant claim points for that. But VIC considers total experience only.. Not skilled experience.


----------



## Ozbabe

karnavidyut said:


> Hiya Ozbabe,
> 
> If your Bachelors degree is non ICT but your 9 years experience is proper ICT with content clearly and definitely overlapping with the occupation you are applying for, then you can submit an RPL application with a detailed project report of your work experience.....So you can potentially get 3 years out of 9, since 6 years worth of ICT experience is considered equivalent to an ICT bachelors education.....So you can get a minimum of 5 points or more depending on how much experience you have post masters degree as that would get added to the 3 years before...Hope that helps
> 
> Thats my understanding of the process....Anybody else has any views on this suggestion?


Thanks Karnavidyut,

I was really hoping they will consider the Microsoft certifications I had before my Masters and so I did not go through the RPL route. To do that now will require extra time and money. I need to go and read up on the RPL route again and see if I can ask for a reassessment.

But in the mean time I have put in an EOI and got 5 points for state sponsorship and that brings my points to 55. I have also booked IELTS to see if I can get 8 in each this time as I had 8.5, 8.5, 9.0, and 7.5 previously and that only gives me 10 points. My age has only given me 25 points which I cannot do anything about.

We'll see


----------



## pappu123

emerald89 said:


> I am applying under 261112- Systems Analyst.
> 
> I have Bachelor and graduate degree in Computer Science ... I am only claiming for the point after graduate degree.


Hi, 

I just want to know how much point you have for System Analyst. if less than 65 then please choose other category as you will never get the invitation as per the latest trend.


----------



## pappu123

manojstrike said:


> That's bad.
> 
> I too got my reply 2 days back, I was thinking that they will take off 4 yrs of my exp. as my degree is in Elec. and Comm. branch. But to my surprise, they deducted just 2 yrs and i got 10 points from them, so total became 65.
> I don't think its predictable
> 
> As for you, i guess either you will need to reappear in ielts and score an 8 individually or state sponsorship


Hi Manoj, 

Under which skill code you have done the assessment. I have done in System Analyst and they have deducted 4 year with Elect & Communication degree.


----------



## Talha_

Got the ACS result today after 15 long weeks!


----------



## Ozbabe

Talha_ said:


> Got the ACS result today after 15 long weeks!


Congrats,

Hope the results are favourable?

Best wishes


----------



## Talha_

Ozbabe said:


> Congrats,
> 
> Hope the results are favourable?
> 
> Best wishes


Thanks for your kind wishes 
Yes the result is as per my expectations, 2 years got deducted and the rest got acknowledged.


----------



## divsat

Hi,

I got my ACS results today and it came up like this.

The following employment after November 2005 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 04/03 - 02/13 (9yrs 10mths)

Dates: 02/13 - 11/13 (0yrs 9mths)

Just got little confused as how many years are relevant in total and how many points I can claim. 

Can someone help me out.

Also for my Education can I claim 10 points ?

Your Bachelor of Engineering from XXXX completed April 2002 has been
assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.

If am getting a total of 65 and submitting EOI today when will I get an invite ?? Will it take a long time for 65 pointers. 

Kindly help me out.


----------



## jpspringall

divsat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my ACS results today and it came up like this.
> 
> The following employment after November 2005 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 04/03 - 02/13 (9yrs 10mths)
> 
> Dates: 02/13 - 11/13 (0yrs 9mths)
> 
> Just got little confused as how many years are relevant in total and how many points I can claim.
> 
> Can someone help me out.
> 
> Also for my Education can I claim 10 points ?
> 
> Your Bachelor of Engineering from XXXX completed April 2002 has been
> assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> If am getting a total of 65 and submitting EOI today when will I get an invite ?? Will it take a long time for 65 pointers.
> 
> Kindly help me out.


I'm on my phone, so I can't send you the link because I'm on my phone. 

But if you look for a thread I started to do with ACS processing you'll have your answer, as I was in similar position. And I think you'll find its good news

James


----------



## Talha_

divsat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my ACS results today and it came up like this.
> 
> The following employment after November 2005 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 04/03 - 02/13 (9yrs 10mths)
> 
> Dates: 02/13 - 11/13 (0yrs 9mths)
> 
> Just got little confused as how many years are relevant in total and how many points I can claim.
> 
> Can someone help me out.
> 
> Also for my Education can I claim 10 points ?
> 
> Your Bachelor of Engineering from XXXX completed April 2002 has been
> assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> If am getting a total of 65 and submitting EOI today when will I get an invite ?? Will it take a long time for 65 pointers.
> 
> Kindly help me out.


You may claim your work experience as relevant to your job code after November 2005.
Yes, same goes for the Education, you are having a good chance of getting picked in the next round with 65 points.

Talha


----------



## rizvee.muktadir

Will ACS deduct 4 years if gradation is B.Tech from Electronics and communication engineer and experience as software engineer (261313) . I have 7 years experience ?


----------



## jre05

rizvee.muktadir said:


> Will ACS deduct 4 years if gradation is B.Tech from Electronics and communication engineer and experience as software engineer (261313) . I have 7 years experience ?


Yes.


----------



## TimeSpace

Talha_ said:


> Got the ACS result today after 15 long weeks!


Congrats.

Seems like that they work overtime at weekend?


----------



## visitkangaroos

My wife got successfully accessed for Software Tester(261314) and I got successful for 261313(Software Engineer), but for me to claims to get 5 Partner Points in Subclass 189, she needed to be assessed with a occupation in SOL, not just in CSOL. So she has now applied for review with new ANZSCO code Software Engineer(261313).

What do you seniors here think are chances of getting a positive outcome for the new ANZSCO code 261313. She is into Systems Automation Testing in C and Shell scripting but not in development.

Also what are the current ACS timelines for Review? On their site it is written 4 to 6 weeks.

Please suggest.


----------



## kingcantona7

Hi,


Just now applied for ACS online....do we need to send any forms/details by post as well??


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

kingcantona7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Just now applied for ACS online....do we need to send any forms/details by post as well??


No. Hope you have uploaded all documents.


----------



## karnavidyut

kingcantona7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Just now applied for ACS online....do we need to send any forms/details by post as well??


No nothing needs to be sent physically....all scanned and online
If they need anything they will come back to you, but if you have submitted all the mandatory documents, then it will just move to stage 4 and then you have to wait about 12-13 weeks before they send you the result.


----------



## kingcantona7

thanks guys for the reply...

the docs i have submitted are:-

1. btech qualification- degree certificate, marksheets
2. passport
3.all 3 jobs-statutory declaration, service letter/payslips 

all docs are attested by notary, with true copy mentioned...

is anything else required normally?


----------



## Vasu G

karnavidyut said:


> No nothing needs to be sent physically....all scanned and online
> If they need anything they will come back to you, but if you have submitted all the mandatory documents, then it will just move to stage 4 and then you have to wait about 12-13 weeks before they send you the result.


Hi Karna,

Its been 12 days since I submitted my ACS, but still the status is in 1st stage "In progress". Do I have to worry that they didn't ask me for any additional documents nor it moved to next/4th stage ? Please provide your inputs.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## emerald89

I would not be able to choose other category as my job scope is closely related to Systems Analyst. I will have 65 (is state sponsorship is successful).



pappu123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just want to know how much point you have for System Analyst. if less than 65 then please choose other category as you will never get the invitation as per the latest trend.


----------



## karnavidyut

Vasu G said:


> Hi Karna,
> 
> Its been 12 days since I submitted my ACS, but still the status is in 1st stage "In progress". Do I have to worry that they didn't ask me for any additional documents nor it moved to next/4th stage ? Please provide your inputs.
> Thanks in advance.


That's alright ....the time it takes to go from here to stage 4 varies ....Just relax and keep an eye on your emails .....if they require any extra documents they will send you an email and status will go to 3.....but for now there is nothing to worry


----------



## Vasu G

karnavidyut said:


> That's alright ....the time it takes to go from here to stage 4 varies ....Just relax and keep an eye on your emails .....if they require any extra documents they will send you an email and status will go to 3.....but for now there is nothing to worry


Thanks for the info


----------



## GBTUSA

Hi All,
2 weeks ago I recd. this e-mail from ACS,
Your qualifications have been assessed as not meeting the ACS educational requirements for this application type. 
We would like to provide you the option to change your application type to a RPL application (Recognition of Prior Learning). And then to a follow-up e-mail I got this,
As per email sent: “Your qualifications have been assessed as not meeting the ACS educational requirements for this application type. We would like to provide you the option to change your application type to a RPL application (Recognition of Prior Learning).”
If you do choose to accept the RPL suggestion your assessment will be based on your employment as your qualification was assessed as non-ICT.
You would therefore need to seek the relevant assessing authority if you wish to assess your qualification.I have a 3 year BSc (Chemistry,Botony, Zoology) degree + 18 months Honors Diploma in Computers from NIIT + certification from Sybase. If I apply to VETASSESS for POINTS ONLY assessment will I get 15 points? I also have 18 years exp in a multinational Bank.
Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## karnavidyut

GBTUSA said:


> Hi All,
> 2 weeks ago I recd. this e-mail from ACS,
> Your qualifications have been assessed as not meeting the ACS educational requirements for this application type.
> We would like to provide you the option to change your application type to a RPL application (Recognition of Prior Learning). And then to a follow-up e-mail I got this,
> As per email sent: “Your qualifications have been assessed as not meeting the ACS educational requirements for this application type. We would like to provide you the option to change your application type to a RPL application (Recognition of Prior Learning).”
> If you do choose to accept the RPL suggestion your assessment will be based on your employment as your qualification was assessed as non-ICT.
> You would therefore need to seek the relevant assessing authority if you wish to assess your qualification.I have a 3 year BSc (Chemistry,Botony, Zoology) degree + 18 months Honors Diploma in Computers from NIIT + certification from Sybase. If I apply to VETASSESS for POINTS ONLY assessment will I get 15 points? I also have 18 years exp in a multinational Bank.
> Any advice would be appreciated.


Why dont you try going with the RPL option? your application fees is anyways gone, you might as well try to pay an extra 50 $ and go with the RPL option....You have plenty of experience so even if they deducted 6 years you have more than enough points.....Hope that makes sense?
This thread is related to ACS processing, so I am not sure if you would get much information about VETASSESS....Try posting it in other threads related to VETASSESS and you would be able to get more reliable responses...
All the best....Hope you get this sorted out soon


----------



## GBTUSA

karnavidyut said:


> Why dont you try going with the RPL option? your application fees is anyways gone, you might as well try to pay an extra 50 $ and go with the RPL option....You have plenty of experience so even if they deducted 6 years you have more than enough points.....Hope that makes sense?
> This thread is related to ACS processing, so I am not sure if you would get much information about VETASSESS....Try posting it in other threads related to VETASSESS and you would be able to get more reliable responses...
> All the best....Hope you get this sorted out soon


Appreciate your response.

I have to take the RPL option to get my work experience assessed and i'm in the process of doing it. but ACS is saying they will not assess my education as it non-ICT. I have also posted on VETASSESS threads...no satisfactory replies yet. I need 15 points from Education to get to 60 points.


----------



## karnavidyut

GBTUSA said:


> Appreciate your response.
> 
> I have to take the RPL option to get my work experience assessed and i'm in the process of doing it. but ACS is saying they will not assess my education as it non-ICT. I have also posted on VETASSESS threads...no satisfactory replies yet. I need 15 points from Education to get to 60 points.


As far as I understand, ACS has just said they want you to apply RPL because they do not recognize that degree as a degree with ICT content.....they dont assess your education anyways....they just tell whether you are suitable for that occupation or not....i.e. whether you have the skills that are required to succeed in that particular occupation that you have chosen.
You can anyways claim points for education, as long as its a proper bachelors or masters degree .....it doesnt have to be an ICT degree....so i dont believe you need to apply with VETASSESS or anything else.....your degree and marksheets are sufficient to claim points for education....


----------



## GBTUSA

karnavidyut said:


> As far as I understand, ACS has just said they want you to apply RPL because they do not recognize that degree as a degree with ICT content.....they dont assess your education anyways....they just tell whether you are suitable for that occupation or not....i.e. whether you have the skills that are required to succeed in that particular occupation that you have chosen.
> You can anyways claim points for education, as long as its a proper bachelors or masters degree .....it doesnt have to be an ICT degree....so i dont believe you need to apply with VETASSESS or anything else.....your degree and marksheets are sufficient to claim points for education....


I believe it depends on the CO assigned to your case. some COs accept Degree and transcripts as proof enough, but, others will ask you to get it assessed by an external agency like VETASSESS. I guess they don't want to go through the verification headache.


----------



## Talha_

visitkangaroos said:


> My wife got successfully accessed for Software Tester(261314) and I got successful for 261313(Software Engineer), but for me to claims to get 5 Partner Points in Subclass 189, she needed to be assessed with a occupation in SOL, not just in CSOL. So she has now applied for review with new ANZSCO code Software Engineer(261313).
> 
> What do you seniors here think are chances of getting a positive outcome for the new ANZSCO code 261313. She is into Systems Automation Testing in C and Shell scripting but not in development.
> 
> Also what are the current ACS timelines for Review? On their site it is written 4 to 6 weeks.
> 
> Please suggest.


Same case here, I got the positive ACS for 261314 and 261313!
If you have 65 points, then no need to claim partner skill's point. You will get Invitation in the first round of Skill Select.


----------



## Guest

karnavidyut said:


> As far as I understand, ACS has just said they want you to apply RPL because they do not recognize that degree as a degree with ICT content.....they dont assess your education anyways....they just tell whether you are suitable for that occupation or not....i.e. whether you have the skills that are required to succeed in that particular occupation that you have chosen.
> You can anyways claim points for education, as long as its a proper bachelors or masters degree .....it doesnt have to be an ICT degree....so i dont believe you need to apply with VETASSESS or anything else.....your degree and marksheets are sufficient to claim points for education....


 Thats not right. If your qualifications are not assessed as part of your skills assessment you must get your degree assessed as equivalent to the aqf framework if you want to claim points for it. 

Having a degree certificate or mark sheet is not enough as not all universities have high enough standards to be equivalent to an Australian degree.


----------



## semaaustralia

_shel said:


> Thats not right. If your qualifications are not assessed as part of your skills assessment you must get your degree assessed as equivalent to the aqf framework if you want to claim points for it.
> 
> Having a degree certificate or mark sheet is not enough as not all universities have high enough standards to be equivalent to an Australian degree.


This is correct.


----------



## jpspringall

semaaustralia said:


> This is correct.


This comes with absolutely no guareentees of being relevannt to whatever visa you are applying for, but i found this list of 'recognised institutions' for 457 visa.

If your university is not on this list, it's likely that your degree will be seen as a diploma.

Skilled—Recognised Graduate visa (subclass 476)

James


----------



## GBTUSA

_shel said:


> Thats not right. If your qualifications are not assessed as part of your skills assessment you must get your degree assessed as equivalent to the aqf framework if you want to claim points for it.
> 
> Having a degree certificate or mark sheet is not enough as not all universities have high enough standards to be equivalent to an Australian degree.


I have to get my qualification assessed for Points Only Assessment from VETASSESS. they are the only entity authorized by immi dept.


----------



## jpspringall

GBTUSA said:


> I have to get my qualification assessed for Points Only Assessment from VETASSESS. they are the only entity authorized by immi dept.


That's not quite true, As software engineer, my Software Engineering was accessed by ACS.

VETASSESS, is the general fall back, if noone else will/can access your degree

James


----------



## GBTUSA

jpspringall said:


> That's not quite true, As software engineer, my Software Engineering was accessed by ACS.
> 
> VETASSESS, is the general fall back, if noone else will/can access your degree
> 
> James


I have my work experience being assessed by ACS under RPL. since my degree is non-ICT they are not willing to assess my education. they say i have to go to a different assessing agency for education assessment...which happens to be VETASSESS.


----------



## jpspringall

GBTUSA said:


> I have my work experience being assessed by ACS under RPL. since my degree is non-ICT they are not willing to assess my education. they say i have to go to a different assessing agency for education assessment...which happens to be VETASSESS.


Sorry i misread i thought you'd said everyone has to have their degree by VETASSESS.

You fall into the noone else wants to validate your degree, so you end up with VETASSESS. Those poor souls must be extremely over worked!

James


----------



## karnavidyut

_shel said:


> Thats not right. If your qualifications are not assessed as part of your skills assessment you must get your degree assessed as equivalent to the aqf framework if you want to claim points for it.
> 
> Having a degree certificate or mark sheet is not enough as not all universities have high enough standards to be equivalent to an Australian degree.


Thanks a lot for correcting me!
This is the beauty of this forum.....Even when you try to help others you are actually also helping yourself .....I learnt something today


----------



## Guest

It is the point of the forum, saves paying agents our hard earned cash unless absolutely necessary


----------



## karnavidyut

_shel said:


> Thats not right. If your qualifications are not assessed as part of your skills assessment you must get your degree assessed as equivalent to the aqf framework if you want to claim points for it.
> 
> Having a degree certificate or mark sheet is not enough as not all universities have high enough standards to be equivalent to an Australian degree.



1) So does that mean that anybody applying to ACS for assessment of their skills as an RPL application, automatically has to also apply to VETASSESS for getting their educational qualifications assessed ?

2) 
The booklet 6 says: 
Evidence to support your application
For you to receive these points a certified copy of your qualifications and/or a certified copy of notification of your results and a transcript of your academic record(degree, diploma, certificate etc) should be included with your application.

Is there any register of educational institutions and courses, where one can check if their qualifications are upto the recognised standard?


----------



## karnavidyut

jpspringall said:


> This comes with absolutely no guareentees of being relevannt to whatever visa you are applying for, but i found this list of 'recognised institutions' for 457 visa.
> 
> If your university is not on this list, it's likely that your degree will be seen as a diploma.
> 
> Skilled—Recognised Graduate visa (subclass 476)
> 
> James


That link is specifically for Engineering graduates only...

There must be another list of recognised universities/degrees somewhere?

The url gives the below information: 
This visa allows:
recent engineering graduates of recognised institutions to gain up to 18 months of skilled work experience.

Requirements
You might be able to get this visa if you:
are younger than 31 years of age
have completed an engineering degree at a recognised institution in the past two years.


----------



## GBTUSA

karnavidyut said:


> 1) So does that mean that anybody applying to ACS for assessment of their skills as an RPL application, automatically has to also apply to VETASSESS for getting their educational qualifications assessed ?
> 
> 2)
> The booklet 6 says:
> Evidence to support your application
> For you to receive these points a certified copy of your qualifications and/or a certified copy of notification of your results and a transcript of your academic record(degree, diploma, certificate etc) should be included with your application.
> 
> Is there any register of educational institutions and courses, where one can check if their qualifications are upto the recognised standard?


some people on Vetassess forum have said they applied to DIAC without education assessment and CO did not ask for it. I believe there is 2 ways to do it - take a chance and apply and get assessed only if the CO asks for it OR play it safe and get your education assessed by Vetassess along side getting your work exp assessed by ACS. the former way will put your app on hold until you get your assessment. it depends on the individual.

I'm not sure if all RPL cases have to get their education assessed by Vetassess. hope experts on this forum will throw some light on it.


----------



## Guest

karnavidyut said:


> 1) So does that mean that anybody applying to ACS for assessment of their skills as an RPL application, automatically has to also apply to VETASSESS for getting their educational qualifications assessed ?
> 
> 2)
> The booklet 6 says:
> Evidence to support your application
> For you to receive these points a certified copy of your qualifications and/or a certified copy of notification of your results and a transcript of your academic record(degree, diploma, certificate etc) should be included with your application.
> 
> Is there any register of educational institutions and courses, where one can check if their qualifications are upto the recognised standard?


Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190)

*Qualifications*

*You can receive up to 20 points based on your educational qualifications at the time you were invited to apply.

Points can be awarded for your highest tertiary qualification. For example, if you have completed a Bachelor degree and a Doctorate degree, you can receive points for the Doctorate degree.*

*The relevant assessing authority for your nominated occupation can usually determine whether your qualifications are of a standard that is comparable to a relevant Australian qualification.
*
*If the relevant assessing authority that conducts your skills assessment cannot give you an opinion about your qualifications, contact Vocational Education Training and Assessment Services*.

AKA Vetasses

That is anyone whos qualifications were not taken into account during assessment. So those who did RPL and others who have extra qualifications not assessed by them such as having a masters on top of a bachelors.


----------



## visitkangaroos

visitkangaroos said:


> My wife got successfully accessed for Software Tester(261314) and I got successful for 261313(Software Engineer), but for me to claims to get 5 Partner Points in Subclass 189, she needed to be assessed with a occupation in SOL, not just in CSOL. So she has now applied for review with new ANZSCO code Software Engineer(261313).
> 
> What do you seniors here think are chances of getting a positive outcome for the new ANZSCO code 261313. She is into Systems Automation Testing in C and Shell scripting but not in development.
> 
> Also what are the current ACS timelines for Review? On their site it is written 4 to 6 weeks.
> 
> Please suggest.





Talha_ said:


> Same case here, I got the positive ACS for 261314 and 261313!
> If you have 65 points, then no need to claim partner skill's point. You will get Invitation in the first round of Skill Select.


Thanks Talha for the reply. Unfortunately I am at 60 points, so these 5 partner points become absolutely critical for me.

Can you please share more details about your assessment like
1. You first got successfully assessed for 261314(Software Tester) and then got successfully reviewed for Software Engineer(261313) as well?
2. What were your timelines for review application. If you can share exact dates it will be great. Just to know if it was recent or not.
3. Can you share your responsibilities a bit. Just to compare with that of my wife which will give me some idea of the chances for wife's successful review.


----------



## vignesh07

*Computer Network and Systems Engineer*

Hello Guys,


I have just applied for the ACS and my Nominated Occupation is : Computer Network and Systems Engineer
ANZSCO CODE: 263111

I am expecting my IELTS result on 31st of this month.

1) Would like to know if there is anyone from Pune who has applied for the same.
2) And how many days does it take to complete this process.


----------



## Apekshap

Hello all,

I have applied for ACS on 28th december, 2013 under 261314, but still my application is on stage1. Is there any one who applied for ACS around this date and application has been moved to another stage??


----------



## ajay.lele83

Hello,

I applied on 24th Dec, as i applied through my agent i am unable to verify if it has moved to next stage.


----------



## Apekshap

ajay.lele83 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I applied on 24th Dec, as i applied through my agent i am unable to verify if it has moved to next stage.


You can ask your agent for ACS member login credentials through which you can see the progress of your application.


----------



## tipzstamatic

ajay.lele83 said:


> Hello, I applied on 24th Dec, as i applied through my agent i am unable to verify if it has moved to next stage.


 I applied dec 19 and at stage 2. They had a shutdown over the holiday till 2nd week of jan though so that might explain why you haven't moved on to next stage


----------



## aleruk

I applied on 18/01/2014, and my application is still at stage 1.


----------



## Apekshap

tipzstamatic said:


> I applied dec 19 and at stage 2. They had a shutdown over the holiday till 2nd week of jan though so that might explain why you haven't moved on to next stage


Hello,

When your application has moved to next stage? Exact date?


----------



## tipzstamatic

Apekshap said:


> Hello, When your application has moved to next stage? Exact date?


Jan 21/22. They don't really send an email to inform you of status change but that's around the time I checked that it's different. Anyway, timeline is 3 months so i expect that it gets completed sometime march if there are no issues with my submissions. (Stage 3 - request for additional docs)


----------



## bravehart

*Increase in ACS fees*

Guys...any idea if the ACS skills assessment fees has been increased recently ?
In October 2013, it was $450 and now it is showing as $500 .


----------



## jpspringall

bravehart said:


> Guys...any idea if the ACS skills assessment fees has been increased recently ?
> In October 2013, it was $450 and now it is showing as $500 .


For which one the RPL was $500 when I applied in September

James


----------



## krish1420

bravehart said:


> Guys...any idea if the ACS skills assessment fees has been increased recently ?
> In October 2013, it was $450 and now it is showing as $500 .


Hi bravehart,

Yes, there has been a change in their fees. Please refer to the news and updates section on the ACS website - News & Updates | Australian Computer Society

Thanks!
Krish


----------



## bravehart

krish1420 said:


> Hi bravehart,
> 
> Yes, there has been a change in their fees. Please refer to the news and updates section on the ACS website - News & Updates | Australian Computer Society
> 
> Thanks!
> Krish


thanks Krish


----------



## bravehart

jpspringall said:


> For which one the RPL was $500 when I applied in September
> 
> James


for rpl it is $550 now.


----------



## bravehart

*Query on location*

I have a query.
I have worked in my current organization for 9 years.Due to the rotational job, sometimes i was in india and sometimes in UK. Overall till now i have been in India for around 4.5 years and in UK for 4.5 years. Currently i am in UK.In my Skills assessment ,the location of the complete duration i filled as UK since there have been so much shunting around. I got a positive assessment.

As in the assessment, i filled the complete duration as UK in my EOI. Now when i am filling the visa application, again i have to provide the location.So should i provide that as UK or give a detailed breakup. I am asking this question as i have to attach all the payslips, so some of them are Indian and some are those of UK.

Will location be an important factor?


----------



## tipzstamatic

bravehart said:


> Guys...any idea if the ACS skills assessment fees has been increased recently ? In October 2013, it was $450 and now it is showing as $500 .


 they increased last jan 15. My friend was telling me before during his time it was just 400 aud!


----------



## kingcantona7

Hi, the docs is submitted for ACS are

1. qualification degree certificates, marksheets
2. work experience- statutory declaration, payslips/service letters
3. passport

all attested and mentioned as true copy

is this fine or am i missing something??


----------



## kingcantona7

also, planning for spouse assessment....
her role is that of a Business analyst but designation is that of a consultatn....i can get a statutory declaration but the payslip would say consultant...would that be normal and fine??


----------



## Sai2Aus

kingcantona7 said:


> also, planning for spouse assessment....
> her role is that of a Business analyst but designation is that of a consultatn....i can get a statutory declaration but the payslip would say consultant...would that be normal and fine??


Payslips,offer letter, relieving letter all are not necessary for ACS. 

If the roles match the code description you can nominate that code.


----------



## kan411027

Slightly away from the current topic but related to ACS processing. I am an engineering graduate in Production Engineering but have 10+ years of IT experience. I have filed for ACS on 30th Oct 13 and expecting my results by next week.

My question here is, will ACS evaluate my educational qualification even though it is non computer science ?
I checked with my agent and he said it will be done by ACS only.


Want to check whether it is true for others as well ?

Also I am not able to post a new message in this forum. What can be the reason ?


----------



## prabhuranjan

*Urgent help*

Hi Experts, 

Actually my employement history is like this. 

Company A - Oct 2006 to Apr 2007
Company B - Apr 2007 to Jun 2010
Company C - Jun 2010 to present. 

But when i Applied for ACS , I presented documents only for below mentioned company since, I didnt want to take efforts to get refernece letters, as the experience is only 6 months. 

Company B - Apr 2007 to Jun 2010
Company C - Jun 2010 to present. 

I received my ACS with 2 yrs deducted leaving me with 4 years and 8 months of skilled experience. 


I just spoke with Company A , they agreed to issue me with the employment letter with duties and roles . I also received the letter today. 

I am planning to apply for Review application to ACS to submit the letters get assessed , so that i will get 5 years of Skilled experience and can claim 10 points. 

Please share your opinions.

Best regards,
Prabhu


----------



## emerald89

As long as the job description clearly state the scopes that of Business Analyst, it should be fine. 



kingcantona7 said:


> also, planning for spouse assessment....
> her role is that of a Business analyst but designation is that of a consultatn....i can get a statutory declaration but the payslip would say consultant...would that be normal and fine??


----------



## thearc

Is submitting a CV necessary?
I am submitting - Education Transcripts and Degree, Passport, DOB Proof, Work Stat Declaration (on plain paper signed by supervisor with experience letter issued by company without mention of responsibilities)

Please do let me know.

Thanks in advance


----------



## bravehart

*Query on location of job*

Hi Experts,

I have a query.
I have worked in my current organization for 9 years.Due to the rotational job, sometimes i was in india and sometimes in UK. Overall till now i have been in India for around 4.5 years and in UK for 4.5 years. Currently i am in UK.In my Skills assessment ,the location of the complete duration i filled as UK since there have been so much shunting around. I got a positive assessment.

As in the assessment, i filled the complete duration as UK in my EOI. Now when i am filling the visa application, again i have to provide the location.So should i provide that as UK or give a detailed breakup. I am asking this question as i have to attach all the payslips, so some of them are Indian and some are those of UK.

Will location be an important factor?


----------



## bdtomas

bravehart said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have a query.
> I have worked in my current organization for 9 years.Due to the rotational job, sometimes i was in india and sometimes in UK. Overall till now i have been in India for around 4.5 years and in UK for 4.5 years. Currently i am in UK.In my Skills assessment ,the location of the complete duration i filled as UK since there have been so much shunting around. I got a positive assessment.
> 
> As in the assessment, i filled the complete duration as UK in my EOI. Now when i am filling the visa application, again i have to provide the location.So should i provide that as UK or give a detailed breakup. I am asking this question as i have to attach all the payslips, so some of them are Indian and some are those of UK.
> 
> Will location be an important factor?


I dont think so...


----------



## karnavidyut

bravehart said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have a query.
> I have worked in my current organization for 9 years.Due to the rotational job, sometimes i was in india and sometimes in UK. Overall till now i have been in India for around 4.5 years and in UK for 4.5 years. Currently i am in UK.In my Skills assessment ,the location of the complete duration i filled as UK since there have been so much shunting around. I got a positive assessment.
> 
> As in the assessment, i filled the complete duration as UK in my EOI. Now when i am filling the visa application, again i have to provide the location.So should i provide that as UK or give a detailed breakup. I am asking this question as i have to attach all the payslips, so some of them are Indian and some are those of UK.
> 
> Will location be an important factor?


Hi there,

I am in a very similar situation as you, but I have tried to give the correct locations and durations just to avoid any issues. Anything that the CO doesnt like can potentially cause your application to undergo further scrutiny and delays. 
I am still waiting for my ACS results though, I have included all my designations and locations while giving the employment reference to ACS. 
Thats my thought on this, but wait for others in similar situation and with successful outcomes to comment on it


----------



## lsuman

Dear seniors,

I need an opinion from you folks regarding proceeding for ACS or not?
my details are as:
qualification: BE computer (academic year 2004-2008) (passed year 2011)
experience:
company A: IT Officer (2006-2008)
company B: IT engineer(2008-2010)
Company C: Network Admin (2011- till date)
no gaps in employment

I want to apply for 263111 . but the problem is my passed year of education some says the DIAC will only accept experience after educatn completion.....I want to have 10 points from exp but it seems not possible after reading this forum....
can I have some views regarding this 
Should I proceed for ACS or wait few more years?

Any views and opinions will be high,y appreciated . Thanks in advance.


----------



## bdtomas

lsuman said:


> Dear seniors,
> 
> I need an opinion from you folks regarding proceeding for ACS or not?
> my details are as:
> qualification: BE computer (academic year 2004-2008) (passed year 2011)
> experience:
> company A: IT Officer (2006-2008)
> company B: IT engineer(2008-2010)
> Company C: Network Admin (2011- till date)
> no gaps in employment
> 
> I want to apply for 263111 . but the problem is my passed year of education some says the DIAC will only accept experience after educatn completion.....I want to have 10 points from exp but it seems not possible after reading this forum....
> can I have some views regarding this
> Should I proceed for ACS or wait few more years?
> 
> Any views and opinions will be high,y appreciated . Thanks in advance.


It depends.

If your Qualification and job responsibilities are closely related with your code then you can go for it...


----------



## anish13

thearc said:


> Is submitting a CV necessary?
> I am submitting - Education Transcripts and Degree, Passport, DOB Proof, Work Stat Declaration (on plain paper signed by supervisor with experience letter issued by company without mention of responsibilities)
> 
> Please do let me know.
> 
> Thanks in advance


CV is not necessary. When you login to the ACS website and check for the document list you will observe that they tell us to avoid any unnecessary documents. 

The documents you plan to submit look fine. Maybe you can add the organization structure of your company so that they are clear on the roles of your reference. I have added that when i submitted.

Thanks
Anish


----------



## bravehart

karnavidyut said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am in a very similar situation as you, but I have tried to give the correct locations and durations just to avoid any issues. Anything that the CO doesnt like can potentially cause your application to undergo further scrutiny and delays.
> I am still waiting for my ACS results though, I have included all my designations and locations while giving the employment reference to ACS.
> Thats my thought on this, but wait for others in similar situation and with successful outcomes to comment on it


Hi,

Thanks for the reply.
In your reference letter, did you put this format

Designation From To Location
SE 1-1-03 1-1-04 India
SE 1-1-04 1-1-05 UK
SSE 1-1-05 1-1-06 India
PL 1-1-06 1-1-07 UK


or just a single line that this person has had previous designations as SE,SSE,PL and locations he has worked are India and UK.


----------



## karnavidyut

bravehart said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> In your reference letter, did you put this format
> 
> Designation From To Location
> SE 1-1-03 1-1-04 India
> SE 1-1-04 1-1-05 UK
> SSE 1-1-05 1-1-06 India
> PL 1-1-06 1-1-07 UK
> 
> 
> or just a single line that this person has had previous designations as SE,SSE,PL and locations he has worked are India and UK.


Yes I had put it exactly in the above format you have shown.....It helps you keep all the data in all forms in sync with each other.......The slightest mismatch at two places can at least delay your process due to a deeper scrutiny, if not lead to a rejection....
So i preferred to err on the side of caution rather than taking chances.....


----------



## emerald89

ACS will take the experience only after completion of the degree. What do you mean by passed year? Is it the year you have completed your degree or is it the year the degree is awarded? 

For the first one, ACS will only consider from 2011-2014(till date). For the second, ACS will take from 2008 ( Assuming that you have completed your degree at the end of your academic year 2008). 

Please take note that ACS calculation include month/year. ACS requires minimum 2 yrs working experience to be eligible for skill assessment. If you have only 4 yrs total working experience, it will deduct 2 yrs (eligibility requirement) and you will be left with only 2 yrs skilled experience for which you can not claim the point.

However, you can proceed to do skill assessment, get assessed as relevant to your chosen occupation code to be able to submit EOI. You may still claim points from other aspects like age, IELTS, degree etc. 



lsuman said:


> Dear seniors,
> 
> I need an opinion from you folks regarding proceeding for ACS or not?
> my details are as:
> qualification: BE computer (academic year 2004-2008) (passed year 2011)
> experience:
> company A: IT Officer (2006-2008)
> company B: IT engineer(2008-2010)
> Company C: Network Admin (2011- till date)
> no gaps in employment
> 
> I want to apply for 263111 . but the problem is my passed year of education some says the DIAC will only accept experience after educatn completion.....I want to have 10 points from exp but it seems not possible after reading this forum....
> can I have some views regarding this
> Should I proceed for ACS or wait few more years?
> 
> Any views and opinions will be high,y appreciated . Thanks in advance.


----------



## prabhuranjan

Have submitted by ACS Review application today for the below reason .
Waiting for some positive results which will allow me to claim 10 points at the earliest.


Actually my employement history is like this.

Company A - Oct 2006 to Apr 2007
Company B - Apr 2007 to Jun 2010
Company C - Jun 2010 to present.

But when i Applied for ACS , I presented documents only for below mentioned company since, I didnt want to take efforts to get refernece letters, as the experience is only 6 months.

Company B - Apr 2007 to Jun 2010
Company C - Jun 2010 to present.

I received my ACS with 2 yrs deducted leaving me with 4 years and 8 months of skilled experience.

I just spoke with Company A , they agreed to issue me with the employment letter with duties and roles . I also received the letter today.

I am planning to apply for Review application to ACS to submit the letters get assessed , so that i will get 5 years of Skilled experience and can claim 10 points.

Please share your opinions.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Expat Forum


----------



## visitkangaroos

prabhuranjan said:


> Have submitted by ACS Review application today for the below reason .
> Waiting for some positive results which will allow me to claim 10 points at the earliest.
> 
> 
> Actually my employement history is like this.
> 
> Company A - Oct 2006 to Apr 2007
> Company B - Apr 2007 to Jun 2010
> Company C - Jun 2010 to present.
> 
> But when i Applied for ACS , I presented documents only for below mentioned company since, I didnt want to take efforts to get refernece letters, as the experience is only 6 months.
> 
> Company B - Apr 2007 to Jun 2010
> Company C - Jun 2010 to present.
> 
> I received my ACS with 2 yrs deducted leaving me with 4 years and 8 months of skilled experience.
> 
> I just spoke with Company A , they agreed to issue me with the employment letter with duties and roles . I also received the letter today.
> 
> I am planning to apply for Review application to ACS to submit the letters get assessed , so that i will get 5 years of Skilled experience and can claim 10 points.
> 
> Please share your opinions.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Expat Forum


Hi Prabhu

Please keep posted with your timeline i.e. when you get your result. My wife has also applied for review just a week back to be assessed under a different ANZSCO code and we are awaiting the results.


----------



## prabhuranjan

visitkangaroos said:


> Hi Prabhu
> 
> Please keep posted with your timeline i.e. when you get your result. My wife has also applied for review just a week back to be assessed under a different ANZSCO code and we are awaiting the results.


Hi yesterday I submitted. It is with assessor now. What's your Current status.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Expat Forum


----------



## sree3828

*Need help for Acs results outcome*

Hi
I have recently received my ACS my exp is reduced by 4yrs and considered only from June 2011.
Pls let me know if there is any way I'm eligible or possibility to apply for PR
Work Exp considered by ACS from June 2011:
June 2011 dec 2011 - Analyst programmer In India
Jan 2012 to feb 2013 - Analyst programmer In Aus on deputation by same Indian company
Feb 2013 to Till Date - Analyst programmer In India
Pls let me know how do I fullfill the eligibility
Age 30 Pts
Education 15 pts
Will I get pts for Aus exp ??
How about offshore exp pts ??
Is it possible to get pts by immediate blood relative fathers brother or their daughter who hold PR 
To sponser my visa.
Ielts - preparing...
Pls answer my above queries to plan accordingly.

Thanks in advance

Sreekanth


----------



## rajfirst

sree3828 said:


> Hi
> I have recently received my ACS my exp is reduced by 4yrs and considered only from June 2011.
> Pls let me know if there is any way I'm eligible or possibility to apply for PR
> Work Exp considered by ACS from June 2011:
> June 2011 dec 2011 - Analyst programmer In India
> Jan 2012 to feb 2013 - Analyst programmer In Aus on deputation by same Indian company
> Feb 2013 to Till Date - Analyst programmer In India
> Pls let me know how do I fullfill the eligibility
> Age 30 Pts
> Education 15 pts
> 
> 
> Will I get pts for Aus exp ??
> *Yes you can claim 5 points for 1 year Aus experience.*
> 
> How about offshore exp pts ??
> *Since you dont have enough skilled experience in offshore, you can't claim points for offshore experience.*
> 
> Is it possible to get pts by immediate blood relative fathers brother or their daughter who hold PR
> To sponser my visa.
> 
> *Yes. You can opt for subclass 489. You need to stay in the designated area (mentioned at the bottom) for some specified time.
> 
> The relative or the relative’s partner you want to sponsor must be your:
> 
> child or stepchild
> parent or step-parent
> brother, sister, adoptive brother, adoptive sister, stepbrother, step sister, niece, nephew, adoptive niece, adoptive nephew, step niece, step nephew, aunt, uncle, adoptive aunt, adoptive uncle
> grandparent or first cousin.
> 
> Please check the below link for more info.
> 
> Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489)*
> 
> 
> 
> Ielts - preparing...
> 
> *if you score 7 in all modules, you will get 10 points which will take you to 60 points.
> 
> With this you can apply for Skilled Independent-189 Visa. By July (next cycle) you may get invite for that.
> *
> 
> Pls answer my above queries to plan accordingly.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Sreekanth




Australian Capital Territory (ACT)--------------Entire territory

New South Wales (NSW)	--------2311 to 2312, 2328 to 2333, 2336 to 2490, 2535 to 2551, 2575 to 2739, 2787 to 2898
(except Sydney, Newcastle and Wollongong)	

Northern Territory-----------Entire territory

Queensland ----------- 4019 to 4028, 4037 to 4050, 4079 to 4100, 4114, 4118, 4124 to 4150, 4158 to 4168, 4180 to 4899 (anywhere outside the Brisbane metropolitan area)	

South Australia-----------Entire state
Tasmania----------Entire state
Victoria---------------Entire state
Western Australia----------------Entire state


----------



## visitkangaroos

prabhuranjan said:


> Hi yesterday I submitted. It is with assessor now. What's your Current status.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Expat Forum


My wife's is still in Stage-2 "Allocated". She submitted on 23rd September.


----------



## prabhuranjan

*Hi*



visitkangaroos said:


> My wife's is still in Stage-2 "Allocated". She submitted on 23rd September.


Did you try to write an email to ACS. 

By the way, today my Status changed to In Progress . 

Best regards,
Prabhu


----------



## jpspringall

visitkangaroos said:


> My wife's is still in Stage-2 "Allocated". She submitted on 23rd September.


Well as the wait is now 15 weeks. It's still about in time frame. 

I submitted on 9th September when it was still 12 week wait, but took nearer to 13.

James


----------



## dinesh12

Hi All,

What is the current timeline for ACS assessment - is it 3 months?


----------



## dinesh12

bravehart said:


> Guys...any idea if the ACS skills assessment fees has been increased recently ?
> In October 2013, it was $450 and now it is showing as $500 .


Oh no..is it true? how much is it for RPL mode


----------



## manojstrike

dinesh12 said:


> Oh no..is it true? how much is it for RPL mode


its the same i guess, with RPL it is and was 500$ and 450$ otherwise.


----------



## thomasvo

Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 8 November 2013.Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 262113 (Systems Administrator) of the ANZSCO Code.

Yesssss!!!!! Now I have to wait until july and hope system administrator will be on the New South Wales skilled nomination list so I can submit an Expression Of Interest (EOI) and hopefully be invited to apply for a visa!


----------



## depende

Hello guys, 

I would like to apply for SA State nomination Visa 190. I know that SA also accepts skills assessment that is expired. So if SA accepts my application and I get my EOI invitation do you think that DIBP will also accept my expired skills assessment? 

Thanks!


----------



## visitkangaroos

jpspringall said:


> Well as the wait is now 15 weeks. It's still about in time frame.
> 
> I submitted on 9th September when it was still 12 week wait, but took nearer to 13.
> 
> James


Thanks James for the input. But since this is a review application so I am expecting it to take less time. On their site they have mentioned that review application takes 4 to 6 weeks.


----------



## visitkangaroos

prabhuranjan said:


> Did you try to write an email to ACS.
> 
> By the way, today my Status changed to In Progress .
> 
> Best regards,
> Prabhu


On their site it says that review application takes from 4 to 6 weeks, so I will be waiting for that much amount of time.


----------



## prabhuranjan

Received positive result today. Thanks a lot for everyone who supported n motivated me..

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Expat Forum


----------



## pappu123

prabhuranjan said:


> Received positive result today. Thanks a lot for everyone who supported n motivated me..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Expat Forum


Congrats Prabu Ranjan.


----------



## kingcantona7

hi...have a serious query ..please help...

my spouse ACS application was submitted on 26 jan...now in STAGE 1

due to an emergency, she has to change job now....so, for the new company she will not have her experience assessed....so before eoi submission, do we need to submit acs again....???
or is it that once the skill met date is decided by acs, then remaining experience wont be a problem as long as the proof's are ready...


----------



## reddytelecom478

prabhuranjan said:


> Received positive result today. Thanks a lot for everyone who supported n motivated me..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Expat Forum


Congrats Mate and All the best for your next steps.

BR///
NAga R Reddy.


----------



## A3Aus

*EOI Submission*

Hello All,

I have submitted my EOI on 22nd of Jan, can anyone let me know which date is considered to determine my age! Is it the date of submission of EOI or the date of receipt of Invitation letter. Earliest replies would be appreciated. Thank you.:fingerscrossed::typing:

A3Aus


----------



## karnavidyut

A3Aus said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 22nd of Jan, can anyone let me know which date is considered to determine my age! Is it the date of submission of EOI or the date of receipt of Invitation letter. Earliest replies would be appreciated. Thank you.:fingerscrossed::typing:
> 
> A3Aus


The date of invite is considered.


----------



## visitkangaroos

kingcantona7 said:


> hi...have a serious query ..please help...
> 
> my spouse ACS application was submitted on 26 jan...now in STAGE 1
> 
> due to an emergency, she has to change job now....so, for the new company she will not have her experience assessed....so before eoi submission, do we need to submit acs again....???
> or is it that once the skill met date is decided by acs, then remaining experience wont be a problem as long as the proof's are ready...


I believe she can send the Reference Letter for new Company. I believe ACS has an option of sending more documentation before Stage-4. So that it is evaluated and then I believe henceforth you can add your experience.

You can actually mail them for more clarifications and ACS replies very promptly.


----------



## it_engg

*Got acs result guys*

Got acs result guys....applied on 10-nov-2013

2 years deducted...1 hurdle cleared.

next reappearing for ielts...on 15 feb


----------



## anish13

it_engg said:


> Got acs result guys....applied on 10-nov-2013
> 
> 2 years deducted...1 hurdle cleared.
> 
> next reappearing for ielts...on 15 feb



oh wonderful. congrats. I have applied on 22nd November. So another 12 days maybe i should be expecting it. 

Can you please let me know which barnch and which code you applied with ACS


----------



## it_engg

anish13 said:


> oh wonderful. congrats. I have applied on 22nd November. So another 12 days maybe i should be expecting it.
> 
> Can you please let me know which barnch and which code you applied with ACS


applied for 261313..
u have got nice ielts score buddy...from which location u took ielts?


----------



## Ktoda

it_engg said:


> Got acs result guys....applied on 10-nov-2013
> 
> 2 years deducted...1 hurdle cleared.
> 
> next reappearing for ielts...on 15 feb


Congrats..it_engg..

May i know how you are preparing for IELTS

________________________________
189 | 261313 | ACS Applied: 10-Jan-2014 | IELTS blocked : Mar-2014


----------



## anish13

it_engg said:


> applied for 261313..
> u have got nice ielts score buddy...from which location u took ielts?


oh ok.. I have applied for 261311. I have given it from bangalore and with IDP. 

Just one last question was your degree. was it computer related?


----------



## gvmichel

I have recevied my positive ACS assessment results today. 
Applied on Nov 13th.

Now its time to focus on the IELTS test.


----------



## tyjupi

Wow. Mine is submitted on 14 Nov. Hope that I will hear good news from ACS soon.


----------



## karnavidyut

tyjupi said:


> Wow. Mine is submitted on 14 Nov. Hope that I will hear good news from ACS soon.


Mine was submitted on 9th Nov.....It still showing with assessor 
I hope i get it before 10th Feb :fingerscrossed:


----------



## tyjupi

Oh I see. It is not by time order. Hope to get it before 15 Feb.


----------



## it_engg

anish13 said:


> oh ok.. I have applied for 261311. I have given it from bangalore and with IDP.
> 
> Just one last question was your degree. was it computer related?



yes it was BE in IT. so considered as degree major in computing.


----------



## semaaustralia

karnavidyut said:


> Mine was submitted on 9th Nov.....It still showing with assessor
> I hope i get it before 10th Feb :fingerscrossed:


I submitted mine on 30th of October, it got to stage 4 on 31st October and I got result on 24th Jan. 2014. So you should be hoping for early February if all goes well.
Cheers.


----------



## tyjupi

How long should it be in proccessing status?


----------



## zoyakhan

Mine 'in process' state was for a day. I received my result exactly after 3 months of applying.


----------



## vishnuvpotty

manojstrike said:


> That's bad.
> 
> I too got my reply 2 days back, I was thinking that they will take off 4 yrs of my exp. as my degree is in Elec. and Comm. branch. But to my surprise, they deducted just 2 yrs and i got 10 points from them, so total became 65.
> I don't think its predictable
> 
> As for you, i guess either you will need to reappear in ielts and score an 8 individually or state sponsorship


Hi Manoj,

How many years of experience did you had?
I am wondering why are they deducting job experience at all.
Will they deduct even it is relevant one.
I am B.E in Computer Science and working in relevant industry for past 5.5 years.


----------



## pappu123

vishnuvpotty said:


> Hi Manoj,
> 
> How many years of experience did you had?
> I am wondering why are they deducting job experience at all.
> Will they deduct even it is relevant one.
> I am B.E in Computer Science and working in relevant industry for past 5.5 years.


Hi, 
2 years will be deducted in your case. so you can claim only 3.5 years of exp which will fetch 5 points for experience.


----------



## tyjupi

I have my ACS result today and many of my years of experience was not consider due to not sufficient information as my ex-employer has the letter template that only stated the position.

What are others letter that I can addon to further funished the details?

How to do a re-assesment? Do I neef to apply a new case?


----------



## emerald89

Actually, it is not called deduction. On ACS guideline, it mentions that to be eligible for assessment by ACS, one should have minimum two years of working experience. This two years used for eligibility can not be used to score point. This is the reason why they always start counting the working experience from the time you have fulfilled the minimum eligibility criteria.




vishnuvpotty said:


> Hi Manoj,
> 
> How many years of experience did you had?
> I am wondering why are they deducting job experience at all.
> Will they deduct even it is relevant one.
> I am B.E in Computer Science and working in relevant industry for past 5.5 years.


----------



## visitkangaroos

Today my wife got a successful review for 261313, which gives me additional 5 partner points for 189.

Thanks everybody for your help and support.


----------



## Ktoda

visitkangaroos said:


> Today my wife got a successful review for 261313, which gives me additional 5 partner points for 189.
> 
> Thanks everybody for your help and support.



Thats a good news friend. 
Congratulations..!!!

Even i am waiting for my ACS assessment 261313...!!!


----------



## karnavidyut

Ktoda said:


> Thats a good news friend.
> Congratulations..!!!
> 
> Even i am waiting for my ACS assessment 261313...!!!


visitkangaroos and Ktoda....
Could you publish your dates? submission dates, the date it went to stage 4 and finally the date you received successful result?


----------



## atiker

visitkangaroos said:


> Today my wife got a successful review for 261313, which gives me additional 5 partner points for 189.
> 
> Thanks everybody for your help and support.


Congratulations !!
What was the date of her application to ACS ?
Please update your signature, will be useful in getting the context and timelines.

Thanks,


----------



## karnavidyut

tyjupi said:


> I have my ACS result today and many of my years of experience was not consider due to not sufficient information as my ex-employer has the letter template that only stated the position.
> 
> What are others letter that I can addon to further funished the details?
> 
> How to do a re-assesment? Do I neef to apply a new case?


Hi,

I'm surprised they did not ask you for any other proofs stating your job responsibilities. I thought that would be a necessary thing for them to complete the assessment fairly.
If you do need those points desperately, then you may apply for a review i suppose. Try to submit letters from your managers/ex managers that mention your responsibilties in detail and which hopefully would be relevant to your occupation code? Along with the letters you may attach their business cards or copies of their company ID as applicable. 

Prabhuranjan had recently got a review completed successfully. Hopefully he should be able to help you better. 

And my wait continues .......


----------



## wana fly

prabhuranjan said:


> All the best for your results. I applied on Oct 16. Still no change in status.


Hello prabhuranjan,
I read on some post that u had faced rejection from ACS on ur skills/education initially, BUT u went for a Review against the initial assessment & it turned out to be a +ve one? I am facing similar issue now.... could you please help me? if ur case was similar to mine, please provide me ur email id.... i'll write to u in brief.... my id is [email protected]

Thnx,
Wana fly.


----------



## prabhuranjan

wana fly said:


> Hello prabhuranjan,
> I read on some post that u had faced rejection from ACS on ur skills/education initially, BUT u went for a Review against the initial assessment & it turned out to be a +ve one? I am facing similar issue now.... could you please help me? if ur case was similar to mine, please provide me ur email id.... i'll write to u in brief.... my id is [email protected]
> 
> Thnx,
> Wana fly.


Hi Amol, 

I applied ACS for the first time and received the positive results. However, I just produced documents to experience. I submitted the additional documents and got it reviewed. 

I received the positive results in 3 days after submitted the review. Please find my email [email protected] . I will do my best to provide you with complete information.

Best regards,
Prabhu


----------



## rizvee.muktadir

under which attachment type i can attach my CV and detail education curriculum


----------



## Ktoda

karnavidyut said:


> visitkangaroos and Ktoda....
> Could you publish your dates? submission dates, the date it went to stage 4 and finally the date you received successful result?


Hi karna

I am still at Stage 2 for past 3-4 days

Between Karna, I am obsessed with your IELTS score..I need your help in clinching a band like you. Could you please help me

__________________
189 | *ACS Applied* : 10/Jan/2014, *Stage 2*: 30/Jan/2014 | *IELTS *Blocked on Mar 2014


----------



## wana fly

prabhuranjan said:


> Hi Amol,
> 
> I applied ACS for the first time and received the positive results. However, I just produced documents to experience. I submitted the additional documents and got it reviewed.
> 
> I received the positive results in 3 days after submitted the review. Please find my email [email protected] . I will do my best to provide you with complete information.
> 
> Best regards,
> Prabhu



Thnx Prabhu... Well, earlier they kept my application in Stage 4- With Assessor for 15 weeks without asking any docs. last week all of a sudden, they sent me an email asking for the "Certified copy of the complete and final academic transcript for my bachelor degree"..... I was annoyed bcoz I had already given Certified copies of my final year Marksheet & Degree Cert... Still I submitted again the Certified copy (black & white photocopy with true copy attested) of my final yr Marksheet.... but yesterday I got a reply from ACS as below -

*Your ICT skills have been assessed as unsuitable for migration under 263212 (ICT Support Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. 

The following qualification does not meet the ACS requirements: 

Your Bachelor of Engineering (Computer Engineering) from XXX University completed July 2006 could not be assessed due to lack of information/documentation and therefore does not meet the requirements of the ACS as stated in the policy manual. 

Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least 
20hrs per week: 

Dates: 11/08 - 10/13 (4yrs 11mths) 
Position: Engineer - IT Operation Support 
Employer: XXXX Software India Pvt. Ltd. (Pune) 
Country: INDIA* 


My point is, they have considered my exp. of 4 yrs & 11 months.... but they are saying that degree could not be assessed due to lack of information/documentation and therefore does not meet the requirements of the ACS.... could it be bcoz I had submitted black & white attested copies? but the marksheet & degree cert both have my name, university name, course taken, yr of passing & date etc. as per ACS requirements.....


----------



## Vasu G

prabhuranjan said:


> Hi Amol,
> 
> I applied ACS for the first time and received the positive results. However, I just produced documents to experience. I submitted the additional documents and got it reviewed.
> 
> I received the positive results in 3 days after submitted the review. Please find my email [email protected] . I will do my best to provide you with complete information.
> 
> Best regards,
> Prabhu


Hi Prabhuranjan,

What additional documents have you submitted for reviewing your application ? Can you please provide the details. I may face similar situation in future. 
Thanks


----------



## wana fly

wana fly said:


> Thnx Prabhu... Well, earlier they kept my application in Stage 4- With Assessor for 15 weeks without asking any docs. last week all of a sudden, they sent me an email asking for the "Certified copy of the complete and final academic transcript for my bachelor degree"..... I was annoyed bcoz I had already given Certified copies of my final year Marksheet & Degree Cert... Still I submitted again the Certified copy (black & white photocopy with true copy attested) of my final yr Marksheet.... but yesterday I got a reply from ACS as below -
> 
> *Your ICT skills have been assessed as unsuitable for migration under 263212 (ICT Support Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> The following qualification does not meet the ACS requirements:
> 
> Your Bachelor of Engineering (Computer Engineering) from XXX University completed July 2006 could not be assessed due to lack of information/documentation and therefore does not meet the requirements of the ACS as stated in the policy manual.
> 
> Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least
> 20hrs per week:
> 
> Dates: 11/08 - 10/13 (4yrs 11mths)
> Position: Engineer - IT Operation Support
> Employer: XXXX Software India Pvt. Ltd. (Pune)
> Country: INDIA*
> 
> 
> My point is, they have considered my exp. of 4 yrs & 11 months.... but they are saying that degree could not be assessed due to lack of information/documentation and therefore does not meet the requirements of the ACS.... could it be bcoz I had submitted black & white attested copies? but the marksheet & degree cert both have my name, university name, course taken, yr of passing & date etc. as per ACS requirements.....



I feel I have two options.... Review OR Appeal.... 
Appeal does not allow adding any docs to old application but money is refunded if claim is reversed
Review allows adding additional docs.... but frankly speaking, I wont be adding anything different... bcoz its the same old mark sheet & degree cert I have.... just that I can upload color (& attested) photocopy this time..... but logically, color or black & white copy shd not matter.... bcoz its attested as a true copy.... irony is that I'll be losing additional AU 400$ & still unsure abt the final outcome.... :yell:


----------



## prabhuranjan

Vasu G said:


> Hi Prabhuranjan,
> 
> What additional documents have you submitted for reviewing your application ? Can you please provide the details. I may face similar situation in future.
> Thanks


Employment letters in company letter head ... Certified true copies of them.. 
That's All..

Best regards 
Prabhu

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Expat Forum


----------



## prabhuranjan

wana fly said:


> Thnx Prabhu... Well, earlier they kept my application in Stage 4- With Assessor for 15 weeks without asking any docs. last week all of a sudden, they sent me an email asking for the "Certified copy of the complete and final academic transcript for my bachelor degree"..... I was annoyed bcoz I had already given Certified copies of my final year Marksheet & Degree Cert... Still I submitted again the Certified copy (black & white photocopy with true copy attested) of my final yr Marksheet.... but yesterday I got a reply from ACS as below -
> 
> Your ICT skills have been assessed as unsuitable for migration under 263212 (ICT Support Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> The following qualification does not meet the ACS requirements:
> 
> Your Bachelor of Engineering (Computer Engineering) from XXX University completed July 2006 could not be assessed due to lack of information/documentation and therefore does not meet the requirements of the ACS as stated in the policy manual.
> 
> Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least
> 20hrs per week:
> 
> Dates: 11/08 - 10/13 (4yrs 11mths)
> Position: Engineer - IT Operation Support
> Employer: XXXX Software India Pvt. Ltd. (Pune)
> Country: INDIA
> 
> My point is, they have considered my exp. of 4 yrs & 11 months.... but they are saying that degree could not be assessed due to lack of information/documentation and therefore does not meet the requirements of the ACS.... could it be bcoz I had submitted black & white attested copies? but the marksheet & degree cert both have my name, university name, course taken, yr of passing & date etc. as per ACS requirements.....


Hi
Better call ACS and get it clarified. For sure they are very helpful and straight forward.
Review allows u to attach documents.

But in your case. I would recommend you to upload color copies which are notarized too.. No way they could reject the degree certificate and mark sheets.
Check If u have uploaded all the mark sheets. Better upload a consolidated mark sheet. 

Check with ACS If u can appeal by attaching the documents again...
All the best for your reassessment
Best regards
Prabhu

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Expat Forum


----------



## Vasu G

prabhuranjan said:


> Employment letters in company letter head ... Certified true copies of them..
> That's All..
> 
> Best regards
> Prabhu
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Expat Forum


Thanks for the info !! 

So if I want to add an additional employment , I can submit employment letter (certified) for reviewing .. Am I correct ?


----------



## prabhuranjan

Vasu G said:


> Thanks for the info !!
> 
> So if I want to add an additional employment , I can submit employment letter (certified) for reviewing .. Am I correct ?


Absolutely.. For sure you get positive reply. Ensure you have the duties described clearly to support you job code description 

Beat regards
Prabhu

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Expat Forum


----------



## Vasu G

prabhuranjan said:


> Absolutely.. For sure you get positive reply. Ensure you have the duties described clearly to support you job code description
> 
> Beat regards
> Prabhu
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Expat Forum


Cool .... Is there any time frame to submit my review after getting my ACS letter ? or I can do it any time in 2 years ?


----------



## wana fly

prabhuranjan said:


> Hi
> Better call ACS and get it clarified. For sure they are very helpful and straight forward.
> Review allows u to attach documents.
> 
> But in your case. I would recommend you to upload color copies which are notarized too.. No way they could reject the degree certificate and mark sheets.
> Check If u have uploaded all the mark sheets. Better upload a consolidated mark sheet.
> 
> Check with ACS If u can appeal by attaching the documents again...
> All the best for your reassessment
> Best regards
> Prabhu
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Expat Forum



Well, I did not attach all 4 yrs mark sheets bcoz they clearly say final yr mark sheet in the guidelines.... also their email last week stated - 

*Please upload the following documents into the Online Application Form:

Certified copy of the complete and final academic transcript for your bachelor degree.*

Did I miss attaching all 4 yrs mark sheets? Do u think that killed my chances & that's why they say "Your Bachelor of Engineering (Computer Engineering) from XXX University completed July 2006 could not be assessed *due to lack of information/documentation*  :rolleyes2:


----------



## prabhuranjan

wana fly said:


> Well, I did not attach all 4 yrs mark sheets bcoz they clearly say final yr mark sheet in the guidelines.... also their email last week stated -
> 
> Please upload the following documents into the Online Application Form:
> 
> Certified copy of the complete and final academic transcript for your bachelor degree.
> 
> Did I miss attaching all 4 yrs mark sheets? Do u think that killed my chances & that's why they say "Your Bachelor of Engineering (Computer Engineering) from XXX University completed July 2006 could not be assessed due to lack of information/documentation  :rolleyes2:


Hi .. 

You have to upload the complete information. They will check for all your subjects you studied in ur degree. Either you upload all mark sheets or the final consolidated mark sheets which will summarize all your subjects for the complete degree program.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Expat Forum


----------



## tipzstamatic

prabhuranjan said:


> Hi .. You have to upload the complete information. They will check for all your subjects you studied in ur degree. Either you upload all mark sheets or the final consolidated mark sheets which will summarize all your subjects for the complete degree program. Sent from my Nexus 5 using Expat Forum


I think when they said final year they meant as in completion of the whole degree transcript. They need to assess the whole of your college degree and units taken, so I would say, because you didn't clarify with them sooner, that you wasted the chance. But maybe you can appeal and send in the other pages of your marksheet. That way you won't have to pay another 500 (yes, it's 500 aud now) to have your experience and degree assessed.


----------



## wana fly

prabhuranjan said:


> Hi ..
> 
> You have to upload the complete information. They will check for all your subjects you studied in ur degree. Either you upload all mark sheets or the final consolidated mark sheets which will summarize all your subjects for the complete degree program.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Expat Forum



hmmm...... So I feel I misread/misunderstood them when they asked me for my complete & final mark sheet..... I submitted only final yr mark sheet.... 
should have posted on d forum earlier asking if all four yrs mark sheets are needed.... n would have saved 25k..... :yell::yell::yell: :embarassed::embarassed:


----------



## wana fly

tipzstamatic said:


> I think when they said final year they meant as in completion of the whole degree transcript. They need to assess the whole of your college degree and units taken, so I would say, because you didn't clarify with them sooner, that you wasted the chance. But maybe you can appeal and send in the other pages of your marksheet. That way you won't have to pay another 500 (yes, it's 500 aud now) to have your experience and degree assessed.



Hmmmm.... thnx for writing. Well, Appeal will not allow adding any docs to my same old application. which means I'll be again assessed on the basis of my same final yr mark sheet (& not all 4 yrs mark sheets) which is why I got -ve from ACS.... 

But Review will allow me to add docs (all 4 yrs mark sheets) & this might convince them that the degree is valid & comparable to Aus. education giving me 15 points for my Bachelors Degree..... just that they will not pay back 395 AU$ (thats the current amount for me to Review)


----------



## wana fly

Vasu G said:


> Cool .... Is there any time frame to submit my review after getting my ACS letter ? or I can do it any time in 2 years ?



Do it in less than 60 days else Review & Appeal both expires my friend....


----------



## visitkangaroos

karnavidyut said:


> visitkangaroos and Ktoda....
> Could you publish your dates? submission dates, the date it went to stage 4 and finally the date you received successful result?


My ACS skill assessment date goes as 

Myself (Software Engineer - 261313)
Submission Date- 10 Sept 2013
Moved to Stage 4 - 20 Sept 2013
Result - 10 Dec 2013

----------

For my wife
Initial assessment (Software Tester - 261314)
Submission Date - 23 Sept 2013
Moved To Stage 4 - 24 Sept 2013
Result - 17 Dec 2013

Review application ( Software Engineer - 261313)
Submission Date - 23 Jan 2014
Moved to Stage 4 - 30 Jan 2014
Result - 3 Feb 2014

-- 
We got all the assessment positive.


----------



## visitkangaroos

atiker said:


> Congratulations !!
> What was the date of her application to ACS ?
> Please update your signature, will be useful in getting the context and timelines.
> 
> Thanks,


Thanks atiker. I updated my signature, rather added it. I believe it will show up in new posts. And this is first new post after that so hopefully it will show up.


----------



## TimeSpace

I have got my review result yesterday. Thanks to the CO of ACS for giving me a chance to apply under 263111 instead of 261313.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

I had submitted my documents for ACS Assessment for 263111 on 12-Nov-2013 and got an enquiry on 31-Jan-2014 for additional documents. The case officer has asked to provide Certified copy of Service Certificate / Payslips along with Third Party Reference. I have uploaded the documents yesterday and waiting for an update now.


----------



## semaaustralia

TimeSpace said:


> I have got my review result yesterday. Thanks to the CO of ACS for giving me a chance to apply under 263111 instead of 261313.


What is the correlation between computer network and system engineer (263111) and software engineer (261313). Two very different fields. How was the review possible? Just curious.


----------



## atiker

Got positive ACS assessment for spouse's application logged on 15 November.
I have now 65 points for 261313 - Software Engineer.
I guess to get invite in the next round I have till 10th of this month to update my EOI to claim spouse's extra 5 points.


----------



## TimeSpace

semaaustralia said:


> What is the correlation between computer network and system engineer (263111) and software engineer (261313). Two very different fields. How was the review possible? Just curious.


You are right! There are usually some differences between them. My current work was assessed as suitable under 261313 but not under 263111.

However, part of my last work was developing network drivers and network storage systems, I think it's the key point for getting the positive result of the review process. 

Fortunately, I can get 60 points even without current work experience for a short time window, which should be my last chance for me and my family.


----------



## TimeSpace

atiker said:


> Got positive ACS assessment for spouse's application logged on 15 November.
> I have now 65 points for 261313 - Software Engineer.
> I guess to get invite in the next round I have till 10th of this month to update my EOI to claim spouse's extra 5 points.


Congrats!

Wish we will both get invited very soon.


----------



## emerald89

Based on what I understand from your explanation, I would suggest to put up the review with complete set of documents;

1) Degree certificate certified true copy
2) Mark Sheets or Grading + Transcript(if your university has) for all academic years 1-4. This is very important to ACS because they want to access whether your course of study is IT major or minor or not related based on the subjects you took

All documents should be certified true copy. Combine all 4 years into one pdf document. 



wana fly said:


> Thnx Prabhu... Well, earlier they kept my application in Stage 4- With Assessor for 15 weeks without asking any docs. last week all of a sudden, they sent me an email asking for the "Certified copy of the complete and final academic transcript for my bachelor degree"..... I was annoyed bcoz I had already given Certified copies of my final year Marksheet & Degree Cert... Still I submitted again the Certified copy (black & white photocopy with true copy attested) of my final yr Marksheet.... but yesterday I got a reply from ACS as below -
> 
> *Your ICT skills have been assessed as unsuitable for migration under 263212 (ICT Support Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> The following qualification does not meet the ACS requirements:
> 
> Your Bachelor of Engineering (Computer Engineering) from XXX University completed July 2006 could not be assessed due to lack of information/documentation and therefore does not meet the requirements of the ACS as stated in the policy manual.
> 
> Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least
> 20hrs per week:
> 
> Dates: 11/08 - 10/13 (4yrs 11mths)
> Position: Engineer - IT Operation Support
> Employer: XXXX Software India Pvt. Ltd. (Pune)
> Country: INDIA*
> 
> 
> My point is, they have considered my exp. of 4 yrs & 11 months.... but they are saying that degree could not be assessed due to lack of information/documentation and therefore does not meet the requirements of the ACS.... could it be bcoz I had submitted black & white attested copies? but the marksheet & degree cert both have my name, university name, course taken, yr of passing & date etc. as per ACS requirements.....


----------



## rohit1_sharma

*Application moved back to With Assessor stage after submission of additional document*



rohit1_sharma said:


> I had submitted my documents for ACS Assessment for 263111 on 12-Nov-2013 and got an enquiry on 31-Jan-2014 for additional documents. The case officer has asked to provide Certified copy of Service Certificate / Payslips along with Third Party Reference. I have uploaded the documents yesterday and waiting for an update now.


Today the application moved to "With Assessor" state again after submission of the additional documents. Does anyone know, how much time it usually takes after this step?


----------



## wana fly

Thanks all for suggestions.... I have submitted a *REVIEW* again today. The system generated a new application no. for me & it now shows Appli. Received by ACS. Hoping that it gets cleared soon.... 
FYI.... Comparing today's application no. with my old one....... ACS received whopping 27,600 applications in 3.6 months.... ppl that's going to be tough in future & yeah the job market too will be flooded with foreigners applying for most of the positions open in IT.....


----------



## Vasu G

rohit1_sharma said:


> Today the application moved to "With Assessor" state again after submission of the additional documents. Does anyone know, how much time it usually takes after this step?


Hi Rohit,

Your said your application moved to "With Assessor" state "Again", So was your application in "With Assessor" state before sending additional documents or it came back from "With Assossor" state to "Stage 3" ? Could you please tell me the flow of your application.

Thanks


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Vasu G said:


> Hi Rohit,
> 
> Your said your application moved to "With Assessor" state "Again", So was your application in "With Assessor" state before sending additional documents or it came back from "With Assossor" state to "Stage 3" ? Could you please tell me the flow of your application.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Vasu,

I submitted my ACS on 12/11/13 and on the same day it moved to Stage 4 With Assessor and changed to In Progress on 30 Jan 2014. Then the next day I got a mail from CO for additional documents for my job. The application had moved to Stage 3 Awaiting Documents. I submitted my documents on 03-02-14 and today it moved to Stage 4 With Assesor again.

So now waiting for the response. Hope this is what you were asking.


----------



## Vasu G

rohit1_sharma said:


> Hi Vasu,
> 
> I submitted my ACS on 12/11/13 and on the same day it moved to Stage 4 With Assessor and changed to In Progress on 30 Jan 2014. Then the next day I got a mail from CO for additional documents for my job. The application had moved to Stage 3 Awaiting Documents. I submitted my documents on 03-02-14 and today it moved to Stage 4 With Assesor again.
> 
> So now waiting for the response. Hope this is what you were asking.


Thanks for the info


----------



## abhi02201

Hi,

I got my ACS result recently. But I am a bit confused on the wordings. Can someone please guide how much exp. have they counted. Is it after July 2012 or all what listed below. If so, then what is the relevance of mentioning July 2012 ?

Your Bachelor of Technology (Electrical & Electronics Engineering) from Uttar Pradesh Technical
University completed November 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a
major in computing

The following employment after July 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and
relevant to 262112 (ICT Security Specialist) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 01/08 - 08/09 (1yrs 7mths)
Position: xxxx
Employer: yyyy
Country: INDIA
Dates: 08/09 - 07/10 (0yrs 11mths)
Position: xxxx
Employer: yyyy
Country: INDIA
Dates: 10/10 - 05/11 (0yrs 7mths)
Position: xxxx
Employer: yyyy
Country: INDIA
Dates: 08/11 - 09/13 (2yrs 1mths)
Position: xxxx
Employer: yyyy
Country: INDIA


__________________
Visa 190 | IELTS: March'14 | ACS Submitted: 31/10/2013 | ACS Result: 24/01/2014


----------



## kingcantona7

Hi,

Need a help...applying for spouse ACS today...need a critical information..details are as below...
Qualification- Bachelor in Computer Engineering (ICT Major)
Experience
Job 1- Designation Business Analyst
Job 2- Designation Officer(Banking terminology), role -Business analyst
Job 3 - Designation Senior Consultant, Role- Business Analyst

Total experience- 2 years and 9 months

Doubt is: is ICT BA 261111 closely related to Btech in Computer Engineering

My only intention is to get the 5 partner points and not worried if ACS reduces 2 years from experience......anyone who knows if 261111 is closely related to the qualification, please answer


----------



## ajay.lele83

abhi02201 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my ACS result recently. But I am a bit confused on the wordings. Can someone please guide how much exp. have they counted. Is it after July 2012 or all what listed below. If so, then what is the relevance of mentioning July 2012 ?
> 
> Your Bachelor of Technology (Electrical & Electronics Engineering) from Uttar Pradesh Technical
> University completed November 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a
> major in computing
> 
> The following employment after July 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and
> relevant to 262112 (ICT Security Specialist) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 01/08 - 08/09 (1yrs 7mths)
> Position: xxxx
> Employer: yyyy
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 08/09 - 07/10 (0yrs 11mths)
> Position: xxxx
> Employer: yyyy
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 10/10 - 05/11 (0yrs 7mths)
> Position: xxxx
> Employer: yyyy
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 08/11 - 09/13 (2yrs 1mths)
> Position: xxxx
> Employer: yyyy
> Country: INDIA
> 
> 
> __________________
> Visa 190 | IELTS: March'14 | ACS Submitted: 31/10/2013 | ACS Result: 24/01/2014


Yes It's after Jult 2012, In your case you have Non ICT degree so they have deducted 4 years of exp considering Minor in ICT.


----------



## harish2020

*State Sponsorship or Indepndent Migrant*

Hi All,

This is Harish, I need to understand if I'm eligible for Independent migrant or I have to get State Sponsorship to get PR.

I'm 28 year old male, working in reputed IT company, I did B.Sc(Applied Sciences) from 2003 to 2006, I joined Infosys in Septemebr 2006, My area is Software Testing, I have around 1.8 years of experience in Australia, My overal IT exp is over 7 years till date.

Just wondering will ACS consider my educational qualification and work experience if I apply for ICT Software Tester?

Also, My IELTs score is 7

Thanks,
Harish


----------



## kingcantona7

Hi,

Need a help...applying for spouse ACS today...need a critical information..details are as below...
Qualification- Bachelor in Computer Engineering (ICT Major)
Experience
Job 1- Designation Business Analyst
Job 2- Designation Officer(Banking terminology), role -Business analyst
Job 3 - Designation Senior Consultant, Role- Business Analyst

Total experience- 2 years and 9 months

Doubt is: is ICT BA 261111 closely related to Btech in Computer Engineering

My only intention is to get the 5 partner points and not worried if ACS reduces 2 years from experience......anyone please answer


----------



## visitkangaroos

abhi02201 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my ACS result recently. But I am a bit confused on the wordings. Can someone please guide how much exp. have they counted. Is it after July 2012 or all what listed below. If so, then what is the relevance of mentioning July 2012 ?
> 
> Your Bachelor of Technology (Electrical & Electronics Engineering) from Uttar Pradesh Technical
> University completed November 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a
> major in computing
> 
> The following employment after July 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and
> relevant to 262112 (ICT Security Specialist) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 01/08 - 08/09 (1yrs 7mths)
> Position: xxxx
> Employer: yyyy
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 08/09 - 07/10 (0yrs 11mths)
> Position: xxxx
> Employer: yyyy
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 10/10 - 05/11 (0yrs 7mths)
> Position: xxxx
> Employer: yyyy
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 08/11 - 09/13 (2yrs 1mths)
> Position: xxxx
> Employer: yyyy
> Country: INDIA
> 
> 
> __________________
> Visa 190 | IELTS: March'14 | ACS Submitted: 31/10/2013 | ACS Result: 24/01/2014






ajay.lele83 said:


> Yes It's after Jult 2012, In your case you have Non ICT degree so they have deducted 4 years of exp considering Minor in ICT.


Yeah they have deducted 4 years. It is not exactly ICT minor, rather ICT Major but not closely related to Nominated Occupation and hence this deduction.


----------



## kingcantona7

hi...someone please reply...

is ict major(b.tech in cse) a relevant qualification for 261111...(business analyst)...
if so, only 2 years of experience are required, right?


----------



## ajay.lele83

kingcantona7 said:


> hi...someone please reply...
> 
> is ict major(b.tech in cse) a relevant qualification for 261111...(business analyst)...
> if so, only 2 years of experience are required, right?



With ICT major you will surely loose 2 years exp but will it be closely related to your nominated code , well i am not sure about this. Experts please advise.


----------



## karnavidyut

ajay.lele83 said:


> With ICT major you will surely loose 2 years exp but will it be closely related to your nominated code , well i am not sure about this. Experts please advise.


It depends on whether your Computer Science degree had any content covering Business analysis topics....Probably someone who has got similar qualification and experience and who has completed ACS assessment would be able to comment on that? 
Unfortunately there is no sure way of knowing without actually applying for ACS assessment!


----------



## pappu123

kingcantona7 said:


> hi...someone please reply...
> 
> is ict major(b.tech in cse) a relevant qualification for 261111...(business analyst)...
> if so, only 2 years of experience are required, right?


Hi, 
Yes. It is closely related and 2 years will be deducted. For Spouse you need to 2 more years required. Else you will not gain any point.


----------



## jamuu04

Hello everyone, I was wondering if anyone would be kind enough to check my employment references and see if they're fine before I lodge my skills assessment for 261312?

Thanks very much!


----------



## pappu123

kingcantona7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need a help...applying for spouse ACS today...need a critical information..details are as below...
> Qualification- Bachelor in Computer Engineering (ICT Major)
> Experience
> Job 1- Designation Business Analyst
> Job 2- Designation Officer(Banking terminology), role -Business analyst
> Job 3 - Designation Senior Consultant, Role- Business Analyst
> 
> Total experience- 2 years and 9 months
> 
> Doubt is: is ICT BA 261111 closely related to Btech in Computer Engineering
> 
> My only intention is to get the 5 partner points and not worried if ACS reduces 2 years from experience......anyone who knows if 261111 is closely related to the qualification, please answer


Hi, 

Yes. It is closely related. But ACS will deduct 2 years of experience leaving behind 9 months. You will have a shortage of 15 months for claiming points for Spouse. And Also 6 band required in IELTS for spouse.


----------



## emerald89

You will not be able to claim any point for the spouse unless the spouse has 3 yrs experience after 2 yrs deduction from ACS; that means total 5 years experience required. 




kingcantona7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need a help...applying for spouse ACS today...need a critical information..details are as below...
> Qualification- Bachelor in Computer Engineering (ICT Major)
> Experience
> Job 1- Designation Business Analyst
> Job 2- Designation Officer(Banking terminology), role -Business analyst
> Job 3 - Designation Senior Consultant, Role- Business Analyst
> 
> Total experience- 2 years and 9 months
> 
> Doubt is: is ICT BA 261111 closely related to Btech in Computer Engineering
> 
> My only intention is to get the 5 partner points and not worried if ACS reduces 2 years from experience......anyone who knows if 261111 is closely related to the qualification, please answer


----------



## emerald89

2 years experience is required to be eligible for skill assessment. If you have only two yrs total working experience, your degree and working experience might be assessed as positive, but you will be left with 0 yr working experience for which you can not claim point. 




kingcantona7 said:


> hi...someone please reply...
> 
> is ict major(b.tech in cse) a relevant qualification for 261111...(business analyst)...
> if so, only 2 years of experience are required, right?


----------



## emerald89

That is very fast to move to stage 4 on the same day? I have submitted on 24 January, and now it is two weeks but still at Stage 1. There is no predictable pattern, I would say. 




rohit1_sharma said:


> Hi Vasu,
> 
> I submitted my ACS on 12/11/13 and on the same day it moved to Stage 4 With Assessor and changed to In Progress on 30 Jan 2014. Then the next day I got a mail from CO for additional documents for my job. The application had moved to Stage 3 Awaiting Documents. I submitted my documents on 03-02-14 and today it moved to Stage 4 With Assesor again.
> 
> So now waiting for the response. Hope this is what you were asking.


----------



## prabhuranjan

jamuu04 said:


> Hello everyone, I was wondering if anyone would be kind enough to check my employment references and see if they're fine before I lodge my skills assessment for 261312?
> 
> Thanks very much!


Have you posted your details already..will check n feedback

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Expat Forum


----------



## jamuu04

prabhuranjan said:


> Have you posted your details already..will check n feedback
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Expat Forum


Thanks prabhuranjan!

I've put all my employer references in the attached file. Page 3 is my current. All of these are signed and printed in company letter head.


----------



## rizvee.muktadir

jamuu04 said:


> Thanks prabhuranjan!
> 
> I've put all my employer references in the attached file. Page 3 is my current. All of these are signed and printed in company letter head.



I have posted individual files as reference of my experience. Total i have 4 references including my current job..

will it create a problem to ACS?


----------



## karnavidyut

rizvee.muktadir said:


> I have posted individual files as reference of my experience. Total i have 4 references including my current job..
> 
> will it create a problem to ACS?


If they need any changes or additional documentationthey will come back to you.....so relax if you think you have given them all they wanted to see


----------



## jamuu04

rizvee.muktadir said:


> I have posted individual files as reference of my experience. Total i have 4 references including my current job..
> 
> will it create a problem to ACS?


My employer references are in individual files as well. I just copied and pasted them in one document for the purpose of having it checked by our fellow members.


----------



## nir

I applied for ACS last 29th October under RPL. Still did not get a reply from them.

Any idea guys?


----------



## karnavidyut

nir said:


> I applied for ACS last 29th October under RPL. Still did not get a reply from them.
> 
> Any idea guys?


They take their own sweet time.....and the time they take varies from case to case....All we can do is wait for it


----------



## fredjones

Hi, I need some help with the ACS criteria.

I have 3.5 years experience as an IT Business Analyst but my degree is non ICT (I have a BA and Msc in Business). I started the BCS International diploma of Business Analysis last year because the ACS said that it would reduce the work experience needed to 5 years. I hope this still applies as I cannot seem to find it on the ACS website any more? I think I also read that a BCS certificate can also reduce the work experience required by a year? This seems a bit weird considering the diploma is made up of 5 of the certificates. 

Could anyone clear this up for me? Thanks


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Got my ACS Assessment Result Today as Positive. They have taken my APTECH Advance Diploma at AQF Advance Diploma with Major in computing but have deducted 6 years from my experience which I assume is as per Summary of Criteria 2014. So Now my relevant skill experience is after August 2007.

I wanted to check from the some Senior members here that when I submit my EOI, Do I have to claim my points on the Advance Diploma or can I use my B. Com from Delhi University as for my education level and the relevant experience as per ACS assessment. The reason for this is to know if ACS assessment is to know if I can claim 15 points for my bachelor's degree and 10 points for my experience.


----------



## karnavidyut

rohit1_sharma said:


> Got my ACS Assessment Result Today as Positive. They have taken my APTECH Advance Diploma at AQF Advance Diploma with Major in computing but have deducted 6 years from my experience which I assume is as per Summary of Criteria 2014. So Now my relevant skill experience is after August 2007.
> 
> I wanted to check from the some Senior members here that when I submit my EOI, Do I have to claim my points on the Advance Diploma or can I use my B. Com from Delhi University as for my education level and the relevant experience as per ACS assessment. The reason for this is to know if ACS assessment is to know if I can claim 15 points for my bachelor's degree and 10 points for my experience.


ACS may not have assessed your B.Com degree, so unfortunately you cannot claim points for it till you get it assessed....I think you need to apply to VETASSESS for getting your B.Com degree assessed and then you can claim 15 points for your bachelors...
There was a discussion on this subject a couple of weeks ago....you may want to read the previous few pages ....


----------



## rohit1_sharma

karnavidyut said:


> ACS may not have assessed your B.Com degree, so unfortunately you cannot claim points for it till you get it assessed....I think you need to apply to VETASSESS for getting your B.Com degree assessed and then you can claim 15 points for your bachelors...
> There was a discussion on this subject a couple of weeks ago....you may want to read the previous few pages ....


Thanks for the information.

So Is it allowed to claim Skilled Experience assessed through ACS and Non-ICT Degree assessed through Vetassess and file in EOI? Also in Vetassess can I only get the B Com degree assessed and no need to get my experience assessed again?

If yes, Can anyone please guide me to the right place on vetassess site to initiate this as I can't find the right page.

In addition, I will take the IELTS exam again and try to score Band 8+ in all but that will be very difficult task but I think worth a try.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Also I was reading one of the FAQs on VETASSESS at this link:

Points Test Advice (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS

It says that a referral will be needed from the Skill Assessing authority in case we want only Qualification assessment from VETASSESS. It's also written that a Formal referal is not needed.

Can you help in understanding this please.


----------



## pappu123

Hi, 

Any body has done the assessment in two different ANZSCO codes. Please let me know. I have done my skills assessment in one category and I am planning to apply it under a different code.
Does it have any implication in visa grant. Please let me know.


----------



## karnavidyut

pappu123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any body has done the assessment in two different ANZSCO codes. Please let me know. I have done my skills assessment in one category and I am planning to apply it under a different code.
> Does it have any implication in visa grant. Please let me know.


As far as I know, it doesnt have any impact on visa grant. 
There is nothing wrong with being suitable to work in multiple occupation codes. Its quite possible to do for a lot of people we just choose one and go with it. But if you realise later that you would be better off in another code, you may get assessment for a different code. 
The only caution is that you cannot apply for 2 codes to be assessed at the same time. You have to get one code assessed first and then apply for the second after the outcome for the first one.


----------



## pappu123

karnavidyut said:


> As far as I know, it doesnt have any impact on visa grant.
> There is nothing wrong with being suitable to work in multiple occupation codes. Its quite possible to do for a lot of people we just choose one and go with it. But if you realise later that you would be better off in another code, you may get assessment for a different code.
> The only caution is that you cannot apply for 2 codes to be assessed at the same time. You have to get one code assessed first and then apply for the second after the outcome for the first one.


I have already have one assessment. If I want to go for second one should I need to prepare the the reference letter again? Will they cross validate the current ref letter with the old ref letter?


----------



## pappu123

Can Any body review the below. I wanted to get it accesses under Developer Programmer. 

XXXX has worked as a Software Engineer and was handling the development and maintenance activity. As the application was not stable, she had extended her hand to production support team to handle the production issues. She is well aware of software development life cycle and its various phases.
XXXXX had a very good development and maintenance knowledge of java/J2EE applications. She had created and executed design of small set of new functionalities as part of the project. XXXXXX had done all development tasks which includes Writing Technical Specification document, writing java programs, date modeling using Enterprise Architecture, preparing unit test cases, performing unit test cases etc. 

XXXXX was a java developer and he developed the modules using proper coding standards, debugging the code, writing the SQL queries, performing unit test cases, peer review & suggested improvements and source code movements from development to SIT to UAT to production environments. She has also helped in building some reusable components for the project. 
During this project,XXXXXX had used JAVA, Swings, Servlets, XML, Tomcat, PL/SQL DEVELOPER, ORACLE SQL, JDBC, putty etc. tools.


----------



## prabhuranjan

pappu123 said:


> Can Any body review the below. I wanted to get it accesses under Developer Programmer.
> 
> XXXX has worked as a Software Engineer and was handling the development and maintenance activity. As the application was not stable, she had extended her hand to production support team to handle the production issues. She is well aware of software development life cycle and its various phases.
> XXXXX had a very good development and maintenance knowledge of java/J2EE applications. She had created and executed design of small set of new functionalities as part of the project. XXXXXX had done all development tasks which includes Writing Technical Specification document, writing java programs, date modeling using Enterprise Architecture, preparing unit test cases, performing unit test cases etc.
> 
> XXXXX was a java developer and he developed the modules using proper coding standards, debugging the code, writing the SQL queries, performing unit test cases, peer review & suggested improvements and source code movements from development to SIT to UAT to production environments. She has also helped in building some reusable components for the project.
> During this project,XXXXXX had used JAVA, Swings, Servlets, XML, Tomcat, PL/SQL DEVELOPER, ORACLE SQL, JDBC, putty etc. tools.


This looks fine.ensure your employment duration mentioned.

Rest is fine.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Expat Forum


----------



## semaaustralia

pappu123 said:


> Can Any body review the below. I wanted to get it accesses under Developer Programmer.
> 
> XXXX has worked as a Software Engineer and was handling the development and maintenance activity. As the application was not stable, she had extended her hand to production support team to handle the production issues. She is well aware of software development life cycle and its various phases.
> XXXXX had a very good development and maintenance knowledge of java/J2EE applications. She had created and executed design of small set of new functionalities as part of the project. XXXXXX had done all development tasks which includes Writing Technical Specification document, writing java programs, date modeling using Enterprise Architecture, preparing unit test cases, performing unit test cases etc.
> 
> XXXXX was a java developer and he developed the modules using proper coding standards, debugging the code, writing the SQL queries, performing unit test cases, peer review & suggested improvements and source code movements from development to SIT to UAT to production environments. She has also helped in building some reusable components for the project.
> During this project,XXXXXX had used JAVA, Swings, Servlets, XML, Tomcat, PL/SQL DEVELOPER, ORACLE SQL, JDBC, putty etc. tools.


It's great. But if possible, try to itemize the responsibilities. Otherwise very ok.


----------



## karnavidyut

ACS has let me down!! 
I was expecting the outcome before the 10th Feb round and here I am, still waiting for the status to change from Stage 4 with assessor.....


----------



## Vasu G

Hi Senior folks,

I have submitted my ACS on 14th Jan, Now I left my current employer on Feb 3rd. I took a personal break, I may join another company in March (not sure about which company yet). My application is in stage 4 "With Assessor". Do I have to inform my CO that I left my current organization or My experience till the date of ACS submission(14th Jan) is considered. Please help.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## prabhuranjan

Vasu G said:


> Hi Senior folks,
> 
> I have submitted my ACS on 14th Jan, Now I left my current employer on Feb 3rd. I took a personal break, I may join another company in March (not sure about which company yet). Do I have to inform my CO that I left my current organization or My experience till the date of ACS submission(14th Jan) is considered. Please help.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi you will get ur results assessed until 14 jan. No worries. If you want to add your additional experience and new employment.. You have to go for a review with additional documents provided if you are applying with in 60,days of your results.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Expat Forum


----------



## Vasu G

prabhuranjan said:


> Hi you will get ur results assessed until 14 jan. No worries. If you want to add your additional experience and new employment.. You have to go for a review with additional documents provided if you are applying with in 60,days of your results.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Expat Forum


Thanks for a prompt reply prabhu !! 

Reg EOI : You will get invite in another 5 min. Cheer up:lalala:


----------



## aruno

Guys!! Your guidence is highly required please find some time and help me.

I am Arun, from Hyderabad, India.

with a great excietment, after knowing about australian PR, applied for ACS last year around May 10th or so.

I have BSc in computer science, MCA, and MTech and 3 years experience.

To my surprise they (DIAC) bombed with a rule of cutting 2 years ( I am left with a year after deduction). By the time I already submitted my ACS and after 3 months got +ve result as expected and reduced experience.

Now all that I can do is get 8 IELTS or 7 IELTS + SS which are difficult for me.

Actually while doing MCA, Mtech I worked in IT jobs fulltime. I have all documents for that but fearing about my BSc is not IT Major in terms of AQF I didnt mention about that experience and gave preference to Education. But in ACS Report they considered my BSc computers as IT Major.

Now I am paying for that. My Question is:

Can I remove my MCA and Mtech and again apply for ACS with job details in that duration?
If I do, will they some how come to know or cross verify my previous application and reject?

Any body who were in similar situation or have some idea please help me....

Suppose everything went well what documents should I submit as proof of employment for VISA Lodge.

Becauase I don't have IT Reruns for my initial two companies. I have all the rest.

Fingers crossed 

~Arun


----------



## emerald89

I would suggest to go for Software Engineer if your job description could match the code. Currently ICT Business Analyst is in most popular list with 65 points cut off point which is more competitive than BA. I think with SE, you will have higher chance for the invite if you have 60 points. 




rajurokz said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> Firstly I thank all the senior folks for helping the new ones with all the info and clarifying their doubts, Here I'm with a doubt about my occupation.
> 
> I hold 5years of IT( 1year as Intern and got paid) experience in Cognos Business Intelligence i.e Database Reporting. My current role has both the responsibilities mentioned for *261111 - ICT Business Analysts and  261313 - Software Engineer ,but it is very close to Business Analyst. I'm in a confusion whether to apply for BA or SE.
> 
> I'm a B.tech graduate in Information Technology,will this be a relevant qualification for BA? As its business based occupation, I think business background would be considered as relavant (it my assumption). Please help me in this regard by letting me know what will be the case if I go ahead with Business Analyst and software engineer.*


----------



## kingcantona7

my application moved to stage 4 today morning.....any idea how long it takes now from stage 4 onwards...

ACS submitted- Jan 26, sunday
Stage 4 direct(2,3 skipped)- 10th february( 9 Australian Business days)...

hope this info helps someone...also someone please share the duration for stage4 to completion....


----------



## wana fly

prabhuranjan said:


> Hi ..
> 
> You have to upload the complete information. They will check for all your subjects you studied in ur degree. Either you upload all mark sheets or the final consolidated mark sheets which will summarize all your subjects for the complete degree program.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Expat Forum




Hello Friends....
Finally I have received the much awaited result from ACS.  After a long wait & one rejection, I applied for A Review with all docs. ACS has finally concluded that My skills are suitable for migration under 263212 (ICT Support Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. Thanks a lot Vamshi, prabhuranjan & others who provided useful info. I truly appreciate ur help & support. :hug:

Got below from ACS -

Your qualification has been assessed as follows: -

Your Bachelor of Engineering (Computer Engineering) from XXX 
University completed July 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing 

*The following employment after February 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263212 (ICT Support Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. *

As per above, total experience comes to 5 years.... Trying to understand if DIAC will give me 5 points (for 3-5 yrs work exp) or 10 points (exp. more than 5 yrs)?


----------



## nextgoal

wana fly said:


> Hello Friends....
> Finally I have received the much awaited result from ACS.  After a long wait & one rejection, I applied for A Review with all docs. ACS has finally concluded that My skills are suitable for migration under 263212 (ICT Support Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. Thanks a lot Vamshi, prabhuranjan & others who provided useful info. I truly appreciate ur help & support. :hug:
> 
> Got below from ACS -
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows: -
> 
> Your Bachelor of Engineering (Computer Engineering) from XXX
> University completed July 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> 
> *The following employment after February 2009 is considered to equate to work at an skilled level and relevant to 263212 (ICT Support Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. *
> 
> As per above, total experience comes to 5 years.... Trying to understand if DIAC will give me 5 points (for 3-5 yrs work exp) or 10 points (exp. more than 5 yrs)?


Calculate your work exp from mar-2009 till date ( 4 yr 11 months) and that's the exp you need to claim in EOI.

Best regards,


----------



## jamuu04

Hi Guys,

Can anyone give feedback on my employment references below? Any help will be highly appreciated.

Thanks!

To whom it may concern:
Re: <My Name>
<My Name> was employed at the <Company Name>. <Brief Company Description>

<My Name>’s tenure at the <Company Name> was approximately 3.5 years as a Software Developer from July 2, 2003 to December 16, 2006. His employment was on a contractual basis that was renewed every 6 months during his time with the <Company Name>.

<My Name> was required to work Full Time and serve at least 40 hours of work per week. In line with this, he was also required to come at the office daily from Monday to Friday.

The major duties and responsibilities that <My Name> was expected to perform as a Software Developer are as follows:
•	design and develop the following database systems closely following functional specifications using the latest possible technology:
o	<system name>
o	<system name>
o	<system name>
o	<system name>
•	testing and debugging of database systems
•	enhancement and maintenance of new and existing database systems
•	perform other related functions pertaining to Software Development as may be identified by <Company Name>
In addition, his minor duties and activities were the following:
•	assist in gathering user specifications for the development of <Company Name>’s database systems
•	assist in the preparation of operating manuals of systems developed for use of the <Company Name> staff
•	conduct staff training for the database systems developed
•	assist in the deployment of database systems in the <Company Name> regional and provincial offices
•	prepare periodic reports for each project

Sincerely,
<Assistant Director Name>
Assistant Director, <Company Name>
E-Mail: 
Tel. No: 
Fax No:

To whom it may concern,
This letter is to confirm that <My Name> worked for <Company Name> as an Analyst / Software Developer and was employed from January 2, 2007 to September 30, 2011.

<My Name> was employed on a Full Time basis tendering forty (40) hours of work per week.

In connection with his role as an Analyst / Software Developer, <My Name>’s regular duties were the following:

•	code programs based on user specifications
•	attend to user reported bugs and solve the problem immediately
•	ensure that code changes are unit tested before user acceptance testing
•	contribute to the design of systems for development
•	document technical specifications based on business requirements
•	document system design and present for walkthrough to Project Leader
•	all other duties and responsibilities as documented in the SDLC manual

His occasional duties were:

•	provide training services to users
•	present techniques on system development to project team
•	prepare presentation materials for user consumption
•	all other duties and responsibilities that may be assigned by the IT Head from time to time

During his tenure at <Company Name>, <My Name> demonstrated great work ethic and performed his duties reliably and honorably. He became a key component in Software Development for the <System Name>.

Yours Faithfully,
<Manager’s Name>
Systems Development Head
E-Mail: <Manager’s email>
Tel. No: < Manager’s tel no>
Fax No: < Manager’s fax>

To whom it may concern,
Letter of Reference – <My Name>
This will confirm that <My Name> is currently employed at <Company Name>, Inc. as a Senior Software Developer from October 3, 2011 up to the writing of this letter (February 10, 2014).

<My Name> is a permanent employee and is required to work full time for at least forty (40) hours per week.

As a Senior Software Developer, his main duties and responsibilities are as follows:
•	undertake programming tasks entailing the design, coding, testing and documentation of applications, database software, etc
•	analyse and make modifications to and maintenance of programs and procedures
•	preparation of documents detailing the design, operations and maintenance of applications
•	ensure all tasks are completed according to schedule and meet the necessary standards
•	assist in design and undertake the programming tasks that provide structured framework for <Product Name> development
•	provide technical support to clients and other associates
•	assist in training of developers as required

In addition to this are his secondary duties which include:
•	review design, methodology and codes for compliance, consistency and correctness
•	assist in evaluation of new technology and programming techniques and recommend their use when appropriate

Yours Faithfully,
<Team Lead Name>
Development Team Leader
E-mail: 
Phone: 
Fax:


----------



## it_engg

kingcantona7 said:


> my application moved to stage 4 today morning.....any idea how long it takes now from stage 4 onwards...
> 
> ACS submitted- Jan 26, sunday
> Stage 4 direct(2,3 skipped)- 10th february( 9 Australian Business days)...
> 
> hope this info helps someone...also someone please share the duration for stage4 to completion....


90 days.


----------



## thearc

I had applied for Skill Assessment on 1st February however its still showing it to be in Stage 1.
Should i be concerned about the same? (generally it changes to stage 4 for people within a week's time)


----------



## rohit1_sharma

No matter what stage it shows at the moment. It will take about 12 weeks based on the experience.

When it shows In progress, whoch will be after 10-11 weeks. That is the actual time CO is working on your assessment.


----------



## bond_bhai

I think somebody mentioned that ACS has received around 27k applications within 2 months (based on the application #s). Given the limited resources that ACS has in its hands, it might take time for them to update the status. It might not be as "quickly" as they did earlier. 
If it doesn't move to Stage 2 or 3 or 4 immediately, it might still be ok. If they need any information from you, they will update you via email. If not, they will move it stage 4 when somebody verifies your uploaded documents.


----------



## nonee17

Dears,

I am about to send my documents to ACS for assessment, I have gathered all documents including the reference letters from all my previous employers, however I did not have phone details of the person signed my documents and according to the new document Skill-assessment-guidelines they did not mention to have a contact number of the signatory mention in the letter.

Will ACS consider my letter without contact phone number of the person signed my letter ?


Regards,


----------



## rohit1_sharma

nonee17 said:


> Dears,
> 
> I am about to send my documents to ACS for assessment, I have gathered all documents including the reference letters from all my previous employers, however I did not have phone details of the person signed my documents and according to the new document Skill-assessment-guidelines they did not mention to have a contact number of the signatory mention in the letter.
> 
> Will ACS consider my letter without contact phone number of the person signed my letter ?
> 
> 
> Regards,


Hi,

It is important to have the Phone Number in your reference letter. For ACS it might work because they don't perform any reference checks but when you submit the same after Invite then it can be a problem. The reference checks are performed when you submit your documents after Invite for Visa and DIAC might need that information. So it will better if you get the phone number as well in your reference letter.


----------



## nonee17

Thanks Rohit for the information, for DIAC I can provide with the business cards of the signatories, but as long as ACS is concerned I have company letterhead with contact details as well as the company website mentioned.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

nonee17 said:


> Thanks Rohit for the information, for DIAC I can provide with the business cards of the signatories, but as long as ACS is concerned I have company letterhead with contact details as well as the company website mentioned.


Have you provided the letter from the HR Department with your Roles and Responsibilities or have you asked one of the colleagues to provide a reference on company letter head?

If you have it on the company letter head with contact details of the company and signed by HR Department then I assume it should be fine as long as there is a phone number, email to contact and verify. 
If you provide 3rd party reference from a colleague then it is advisable to have the contact number mentioned but as I stated earlier, ACS might not have any issues as they don't perform a background check. Whatever skilled experience you wish to claim during EOI is where you need to submit the evidences.


----------



## nonee17

How come DIAC calls each employee to verify if I really worked there or not, this is insane !

ACS is there to provide enough proof that the applicant has worked and have enough experience..
What happens if DIAC fails to communicate from any of the employers, will they reject the application ?


----------



## rohit1_sharma

nonee17 said:


> How come DIAC calls each employee to verify if I really worked there or not, this is insane !
> 
> ACS is there to provide enough proof that the applicant has worked and have enough experience..
> What happens if DIAC fails to communicate from any of the employers, will they reject the application ?


Can't comment on their procedure but DIAC will have to ensure the authenticity of all the proofs provided. In addition to your reference, You will have to provide additional proofs such as Payslips, Tax Statements and Returns, Bank Statement for Salary credit, etc. to support your application. 

Few weeks back, I have read certain posts on this forum where a representative visited a candidate's office for verification of the Experience letter given by HR with Roles and Responsibility and met the person who had signed the document. So you will require enough evidence to support your application.

ACS only performs the assessment for Skilled Employment against the Job Code you had applied under and uses the documents that you submit for this evaluation. They don't perform any background verification checks at this stage.


----------



## lsuman

nonee17 said:


> How come DIAC calls each employee to verify if I really worked there or not, this is insane !
> 
> ACS is there to provide enough proof that the applicant has worked and have enough experience..
> What happens if DIAC fails to communicate from any of the employers, will they reject the application ?



DIAC will not communicate with your previous employer if it is more than 2-3 years back. but they certainly with your current one so it is better if you provide the personal contact number and email address of the person who signs ur letter along with the letter head contacts and email. also for previous employer and try to find a person to sign who can give positive answers abt u incase they contact.


----------



## Hunter85

Hello guys, just for your information.

I submitted my ACS on 25th of November, the status changed to "With Assessor"within 3 days and stayed like that until last week. Today i saw that the status is "In Progress". Considering 2-3 weeks of vacation they had in december and january i think it is still going good. I will keep you updated with my status


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Hunter85 said:


> Hello guys, just for your information.
> 
> I submitted my ACS on 25th of November, the status changed to "With Assessor"within 3 days and stayed like that until last week. Today i saw that the status is "In Progress". Considering 2-3 weeks of vacation they had in december and january i think it is still going good. I will keep you updated with my status


If it's In Progress then they are working on your application. Usually at this stage either they will contact you if they need additional documents else they will send out the Assessment Letter soon. 

For me, It worked as below:

12-Nov-2013 (Day 1) - Submitted - At Stage 1
13-Nov-2013 - Moved to Stage 4 "With Assessor"
30-Jan-2014 - In Progress 
31-Jan-2014 - Additional Documents Required - Status moved to Stage 3. 
03-Feb-2014 - Uploaded the additional documents
04-Feb-2014 - With Assessor - Stage 4
07-Feb-2014 - In Progress
07-Feb-2014 - Case Finalised - Recieved the ACS Assessment Letter in my email.


----------



## nonee17

rohit1_sharma said:


> If it's In Progress then they are working on your application. Usually at this stage either they will contact you if they need additional documents else they will send out the Assessment Letter soon.
> 
> For me, It worked as below:
> 
> 12-Nov-2013 (Day 1) - Submitted - At Stage 1
> 13-Nov-2013 - Moved to Stage 4 "With Assessor"
> 30-Jan-2014 - In Progress
> 31-Jan-2014 - Additional Documents Required - Status moved to Stage 3.
> 03-Feb-2014 - Uploaded the additional documents
> 04-Feb-2014 - With Assessor - Stage 4
> 07-Feb-2014 - In Progress
> 07-Feb-2014 - Case Finalised - Recieved the ACS Assessment Letter in my email.


Hi Rohit, 

can you please state why and which additional documents were required by you ?


----------



## rohit1_sharma

nonee17 said:


> Hi Rohit,
> 
> can you please state why and which additional documents were required by you ?


They asked me to provide Payslips / Employer Service Certificate, so I provided First and most recent Payslips of present employer and Service Certificates of all previous employers. The reason might be that I had provided Third Party Reference on Stamp Paper Notorized with Roles and Responsibilities because the HR doesn't provide that in almost all the organisations as it is against the company policies.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Also all the documents that I provided were Certified by Notary and had the Stamp of True Copy Attested with Date and Details of the Certifying person with Legal Code and other details.


----------



## nonee17

lsuman said:


> DIAC will not communicate with your previous employer if it is more than 2-3 years back. but they certainly with your current one so it is better if you provide the personal contact number and email address of the person who signs ur letter along with the letter head contacts and email. also for previous employer and try to find a person to sign who can give positive answers abt u incase they contact.


HI Lsuman,

That's a relieve, I have got all information for my current and previous employer with good feedback :becky: 

Thanks for the clarification....


----------



## nonee17

rohit1_sharma said:


> They asked me to provide Payslips / Employer Service Certificate, so I provided First and most recent Payslips of present employer and Service Certificates of all previous employers. The reason might be that I had provided Third Party Reference on Stamp Paper Notorized with Roles and Responsibilities because the HR doesn't provide that in almost all the organisations as it is against the company policies.


Right, so I assume third party references requires more investigation, I have gathered all letters on companies letterheads and notarized them including my Microsoft certifications, degree, transcript, birth certificate etc.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

nonee17 said:


> Right, so I assume third party references requires more investigation, I have gathered all letters on companies letterheads and notarized them including my Microsoft certifications, degree, transcript, birth certificate etc.


Great! Best of luck with your assessment.


----------



## anishkumar03

Hi Guys,

Today I got a mail from ACS asking for additional document,

"Certified copy of your course curriculum or subject details for your Bachelor degree"

I have only consolidated marksheet and degree certificate...In marksheet, there is no course content. How can I submit a course curriculum. Please help me

Thanks
Anish


----------



## Vasu G

rohit1_sharma said:


> They asked me to provide Payslips / Employer Service Certificate, so I provided First and most recent Payslips of present employer and Service Certificates of all previous employers. The reason might be that I had provided Third Party Reference on Stamp Paper Notorized with Roles and Responsibilities because the HR doesn't provide that in almost all the organisations as it is against the company policies.


Hi Rohit,

I have submitted my ACS on 14th Jan, moved to stage 2 on 3rd Feb and the following day to Stage 4 (4th Feb) , even got following mail from my CO.

"Thank you for your Skills Assessment Application XXXXX to the Australian Computer Society. 

This email is to confirm that the ACS has received your requested documentation and will commence with processing your application.

Kind Regards,

The Skills Assessment Team
Australian Computer Society "

Does the above mail means that I don't have to submit any additional documents ?

Thanks


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Vasu G said:


> Hi Rohit,
> 
> I have submitted my ACS on 14th Jan, moved to stage 2 on 3rd Feb and the following day to Stage 4 (4th Feb) , even got following mail from my CO.
> 
> "Thank you for your Skills Assessment Application XXXXX to the Australian Computer Society.
> 
> This email is to confirm that the ACS has received your requested documentation and will commence with processing your application.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> The Skills Assessment Team
> Australian Computer Society "
> 
> Does the above mail means that I don't have to submit any additional documents ?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Vasu,

I never got that email when I submitted my application. ACS has definitely upgraded their systems in December, so their might be possibility that this is a new feature they have added to inform the applicants.

Till the time you don't get the result, CO can anytime ask for additional documentation if they need otherwise they will directly send you the results. As far as my experience goes, They actually are working on your application only when the Status shows as "In Progress" all other time the CO is not actually working on the actual assessment.

So it's a wait for almost 12 weeks these days to hear back from them and wait for the result.


----------



## karnavidyut

rohit1_sharma said:


> Hi Vasu,
> 
> I never got that email when I submitted my application. ACS has definitely upgraded their systems in December, so their might be possibility that this is a new feature they have added to inform the applicants.
> 
> Till the time you don't get the result, CO can anytime ask for additional documentation if they need otherwise they will directly send you the results. As far as my experience goes, They actually are working on your application only when the Status shows as "In Progress" all other time the CO is not actually working on the actual assessment.
> 
> So it's a wait for almost 12 weeks these days to hear back from them and wait for the result.


I submitted mine on 9th November and got that email as well! Still waiting


----------



## rohit1_sharma

karnavidyut said:


> I submitted mine on 9th November and got that email as well! Still waiting


I just got an initial email when I submitted my application but the next mail after that was from the CO for Additional Documents.

I submitted mine on 12-Nov and got the assessment last week. What role code are getting your application assessed under?


----------



## Vasu G

karnavidyut said:


> I submitted mine on 9th November and got that email as well! Still waiting


You would receive soon.. There would be a delay because of Christmas holidays in december. Hope for the best.


----------



## Vasu G

rohit1_sharma said:


> Hi Vasu,
> 
> I never got that email when I submitted my application. ACS has definitely upgraded their systems in December, so their might be possibility that this is a new feature they have added to inform the applicants.
> 
> Till the time you don't get the result, CO can anytime ask for additional documentation if they need otherwise they will directly send you the results. As far as my experience goes, They actually are working on your application only when the Status shows as "In Progress" all other time the CO is not actually working on the actual assessment.
> 
> So it's a wait for almost 12 weeks these days to hear back from them and wait for the result.


Thank you very much Rohit .. :yo:


----------



## karnavidyut

rohit1_sharma said:


> I just got an initial email when I submitted my application but the next mail after that was from the CO for Additional Documents.
> 
> I submitted mine on 12-Nov and got the assessment last week. What role code are getting your application assessed under?


I am getting assessed for 261311. 
I notice that you have completed your ACS and IELTS, but havent submitted your EOI yet?


----------



## rohit1_sharma

karnavidyut said:


> I am getting assessed for 261311.
> I notice that you have completed your ACS and IELTS, but havent submitted your EOI yet?


I got my ACS result on Friday and I started my EOI application today. Will complete it and submit it this week.


----------



## emerald89

Do you have yearly grading and transcript from your university? How does your mark sheet look like if there is no course content. It should state the subject name for each subject,right? 

They need the subject name to see whether your course is IT major or IT minor



anishkumar03 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today I got a mail from ACS asking for additional document,
> 
> "Certified copy of your course curriculum or subject details for your Bachelor degree"
> 
> I have only consolidated marksheet and degree certificate...In marksheet, there is no course content. How can I submit a course curriculum. Please help me
> 
> Thanks
> Anish


----------



## nir

*ACS Issue*

Hi Guys,

I think I have an issue with my ACS assessment,

I have sent my application through RPL because , I need to calculate my work experience properly.

Today I got my result saying below,

*The following employment after October 2012 is considered to equate to work at an approproatlty skilled level and relevant to 261212 of the ANZCO code.*

Dates : 01/04 -08/08 ( 3yrs 7 Months)
Position: Web developer
Emp : XXX
Country XXX

Dates : 11/07 - 10/13 ( 5yrs 11 Months)
Position: Tech lead/ S Web developer
Emp : XXX
Country XXX 

Can some one please explain it to to me how many years that I am getting as the work experience?

Seems like they did not consider about my RPL and did the assessment using my qualification?


----------



## misguided

nir said:


> Can some one please explain it to to me how many years that I am getting as the work experience?


You can claim points Nov 2012 , onwards


----------



## nir

misguided said:


> You can claim points Nov 2012 , onwards



Well that's absurd. can they do that? simply ignore my RPL and process?


----------



## pappu123

nir said:


> Well that's absurd. can they do that? simply ignore my RPL and process?


This is what they started doing from March 2013.


----------



## nir

pappu123 said:


> This is what they started doing from March 2013.


Actually, that's why I lodge my application through RPL , because I had another assessment under different ANZCO code without a RPL and got the same.


----------



## Hunter85

Hunter85 said:


> Hello guys, just for your information.
> 
> I submitted my ACS on 25th of November, the status changed to "With Assessor"within 3 days and stayed like that until last week. Today i saw that the status is "In Progress". Considering 2-3 weeks of vacation they had in december and january i think it is still going good. I will keep you updated with my status


Hello again guys, today i have another update, the status now changed to "Case Finalized"but it is still on stage 4, I hope i will get me + ve assessment this week, pray for me please


----------



## prabhuranjan

Hunter85 said:


> Hello again guys, today i have another update, the status now changed to "Case Finalized"but it is still on stage 4, I hope i will get me + ve assessment this week, pray for me please


Check your mail buddy. You should have got the results in your email.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Expat Forum


----------



## nonee17

Good Luck Hunter85


----------



## Hunter85

Hello again guys

I have the silver e mail (the golden one is for visa itself ) and yes my results are here

I have applied for 262112 (ICT Security Specialist) on 25th of November and my results came today 11th February, considering 2 weeks of Christmas and new year celebration i think it was pretty fast. 

I had my Bechalor on Computer Studies and Information Tech. (4 years degree)

In my transcript I had lessons like System Analyst, System Design as well as programming languages (C,C++, HTML, Java).

I didnt have any course directlt related to Security but in the end they deduct only 2 years of my experience. (I had a total of 5 years).

I guess this means I can claim for 5 points as well as state sponsorship. If there is a shared document where everybody is recording their time line, I would like to put my details for our friends here so that they can have an idea.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Hunter85 said:


> Hello again guys
> 
> I have the silver e mail (the golden one is for visa itself ) and yes my results are here
> 
> I have applied for 262112 (ICT Security Specialist) on 25th of November and my results came today 11th February, considering 2 weeks of Christmas and new year celebration i think it was pretty fast.
> 
> I had my Bechalor on Computer Studies and Information Tech. (4 years degree)
> 
> In my transcript I had lessons like System Analyst, System Design as well as programming languages (C,C++, HTML, Java).
> 
> I didnt have any course directlt related to Security but in the end they deduct only 2 years of my experience. (I had a total of 5 years).
> 
> I guess this means I can claim for 5 points as well as state sponsorship. If there is a shared document where everybody is recording their time line, I would like to put my details for our friends here so that they can have an idea.


Congrats on your positive assessment. I am myself preparing the EOI and will be submitting it this week. Let's see how much time does it take for the invite.


----------



## nonee17

I am very confuse between which ANZSCO code 262113 or 262111 to choose since I am close to both.
I need to put in my ACS application maximum by next week.

I am Computer Engineer with 8+ years of experience in Microsoft Infrastructure Services with Microsoft 2012 certification. I am currently working as Senior System Infrastructure Consultant, previously as Senior Systems Engineer etc.

Which ANZSCO code should I use ?


----------



## rohit1_sharma

262113 - System Administrator, 262111 - Database Administrator. So it's clear that if you have more of System Administrator / Database responsibilities then choose accordingly.
Also You should check the latest SOL (Skilled Occupation List) to ensure that these Occupations are currently available and eligible for the Visa Category you intend to apply under.


----------



## dev_aus

Hi,

I have a query regarding Reference letter. Can a manager sign on the reference letter on company letter head or is it mandatory to get it from HR only??

please advise.


----------



## prabhuranjan

dev_aus said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a query regarding Reference letter. Can a manager sign on the reference letter on company letter head or is it mandatory to get it from HR only??
> 
> please advise.


It depends on your company . normally there are few signing authority in org chart. So please check with your manager or hr.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Expat Forum


----------



## Hunter85

Guys I need your advise on 1 small problem (maybe big)

So I have my assessment with 2 years of deduction.

I worked for 1 company for 3 years and another 2 years with my current employer.

I have all documents related with my current employer (payslip, tax return, bank statement, my badge for getting inside premises, my name tag on my desk, a letter from stating my responsibilities) but from my first employer i only have a letter from HR stating my responsibilities + tax returns which are official from local tax office and a bank statement with my salary (but the bank statement is only for 10 months)

do you think without the pay slips i can claim 5 points? (so in conclusion for 2 years i have all documents but for 1 year not all the documents)


----------



## Hunter85

rohit1_sharma said:


> 262113 - System Administrator, 262111 - Database Administrator. So it's clear that if you have more of System Administrator / Database responsibilities then choose accordingly.
> Also You should check the latest SOL (Skilled Occupation List) to ensure that these Occupations are currently available and eligible for the Visa Category you intend to apply under.


i would say check the occupation ceilings and see which one has more space for more invitations.


----------



## nonee17

rohit1_sharma said:


> 262113 - System Administrator, 262111 - Database Administrator. So it's clear that if you have more of System Administrator / Database responsibilities then choose accordingly.
> Also You should check the latest SOL (Skilled Occupation List) to ensure that these Occupations are currently available and eligible for the Visa Category you intend to apply under.


I will use 262113 and I am planning to apply under Skilled 189, is it a valid combination ?


----------



## rohit1_sharma

dev_aus said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a query regarding Reference letter. Can a manager sign on the reference letter on company letter head or is it mandatory to get it from HR only??
> 
> please advise.


The reference and the details of roles and responsibilities on Letter head is only accepted if signed by an Authorized person assigned by the organisation. For cases it's not been signed by HR or any other authorised person then you should refer to the information below.

This is some of the relevant information from ACS Skill Assessment Guidelines:

References must be dated and signed by your employer or a person authorised by your employer. The name, position and contact details of the person making the reference must be clearly indicated.

If you are unable to obtain an employment reference on a company letterhead from your employer, a third party official Statutory Declaration or Affidavit written by a work colleague may be considered. 

A Statutory Declaration or Affidavit is a written statement declared to be true in the presence of an authorised witness. 
The Statutory Declaration or Affidavit must be written by a third party work colleague and NOT written by you, the applicant. Self-written statements submitted as a Statutory Declaration or Affidavit will be assessed as not suitable. 

A Statutory Declaration or Affidavit written by a work colleague needs to describe the working relationship with you and supply details of your duties performed with relevant dates of employment. It is preferable that the work colleague writing the Statutory Declaration or Affidavit be at a supervisory level.

One of the following additional documentation will be required for all Statutory Declarations or 
Affidavits:
 Payslip – preferably first & last payslip
 Human Resource statement or Service Certificate
 Termination Letter with corresponding dates

Important Note: Self-written statements submitted as a Statutory Declaration or Affidavit will be assessed as not suitable. Self-references in the form of a Statutory Declaration or Affidavit cannot be accepted as evidence of employment. Statutory Declarations or Affidavits must be written by a third party work colleague and signed by an authorised witness to be considered suitable.


----------



## Hunter85

rohit1_sharma said:


> Affidavits:
>  Payslip – preferably first & last payslip
>  Human Resource statement or Service Certificate
>  Termination Letter with corresponding dates
> 
> [/COLOR]


So it is only enough to put first and last payslip? if we worked in a company for 3 years we will add first and last one?

and if ACS deducted 2 years of xp we should add only the pay slip after the deduction ends?


----------



## rohit1_sharma

nonee17 said:


> I will use 262113 and I am planning to apply under Skilled 189, is it a valid combination ?


I am not sure if these Role Codes are listed under the latest Skilled Occupation List. Can you please verify that before you get the assessment done to ensure that you are assessed under a code which is available for 189 category.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Hunter85 said:


> So it is only enough to put first and last payslip? if we worked in a company for 3 years we will add first and last one?
> 
> and if ACS deducted 2 years of xp we should add only the pay slip after the deduction ends?


This guideline is only for ACS Assessment. So if you already have the ACS assessment done then this guideline is not valid for you. For ACS Assessment it will be used to support your Third Party Reference that you were actually employed for the duration that you mentioned in the letter.


----------



## nonee17

rohit1_sharma said:


> I am not sure if these Role Codes are listed under the latest Skilled Occupation List. Can you please verify that before you get the assessment done to ensure that you are assessed under a code which is available for 189 category.


Can you track me with the latest SOL, 

the one I am looking into has 262113 as system administrator and Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) as the Visa...


----------



## rohit1_sharma

nonee17 said:


> Can you track me with the latest SOL,
> 
> the one I am looking into has 262113 as system administrator and Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) as the Visa...


Sorry I can't post links here as the forum doesn't allow me.

You can Google "immigration australia skilled occupation list" and you will get a page on immigration *australia site /skilled/sol*

Go on that link and click on Skilled Occupation List and you will find the link to PDF or Word Document with the entire list.


----------



## nonee17

I cannot find Systems Administrator in SOL, which means I shall waste my money over it, 

I will go for 263111 which is closest to my profile...

_Plans, develops, deploys, tests and optimises network and system services, taking responsibility for configuration management and overall operational readiness of network systems, especially environments with multiple operating systems and configurations, and provides troubleshooting and fault-finding services for network problems._


----------



## rohit1_sharma

nonee17 said:


> I cannot find Systems Administrator in SOL, which means I shall waste my money over it,
> 
> I will go for 263111 which is closest to my profile...
> 
> _Plans, develops, deploys, tests and optimises network and system services, taking responsibility for configuration management and overall operational readiness of network systems, especially environments with multiple operating systems and configurations, and provides troubleshooting and fault-finding services for network problems._


Ya that will be more suitable. I have also applied under the same code.

There is a separate thread for 263111 applicants so you might wanna follow that discussion as well for more details and support.

Search for *263111 Join In*


----------



## pappu123

dev_aus said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a query regarding Reference letter. Can a manager sign on the reference letter on company letter head or is it mandatory to get it from HR only??
> 
> please advise.


Manager can sign.


----------



## sree3828

rajfirst said:


> Australian Capital Territory (ACT)--------------Entire territory
> 
> New South Wales (NSW)	--------2311 to 2312, 2328 to 2333, 2336 to 2490, 2535 to 2551, 2575 to 2739, 2787 to 2898
> (except Sydney, Newcastle and Wollongong)
> 
> Northern Territory-----------Entire territory
> 
> Queensland ----------- 4019 to 4028, 4037 to 4050, 4079 to 4100, 4114, 4118, 4124 to 4150, 4158 to 4168, 4180 to 4899 (anywhere outside the Brisbane metropolitan area)
> 
> South Australia-----------Entire state
> Tasmania----------Entire state
> Victoria---------------Entire state
> Western Australia----------------Entire state


Hi Raj,

Since my experience is counted from Jun 2011, I would be complete 3yrs from the ACS Skills date on 11 Jun 2014. Would I get points for my work experience post that time? 

Jun 11 to Dec 11 - Offshore India
Jan12 to Feb 13	- Austalia
Feb13 to Till date - Offshore India

Would I be able to apply for State sponsorship? If experience is not taken into consideration?

Regards
Sreekanth


----------



## nonee17

Thanks Rohit I have joined in 263111.

Do you know the difference between visa 189 and 190, as I know 190 is applicable when you are nominated by a province, but how to get the nomination ?


----------



## rohit1_sharma

nonee17 said:


> Thanks Rohit I have joined in 263111.
> 
> Do you know the difference between visa 189 and 190, as I know 190 is applicable when you are nominated by a province, but how to get the nomination ?


Yes, 189 is Independent and 190 is State Sponsored.

With 189 visa you can work in entire Australia but with 190 as it is state sponsored, you will have to spend certain amount of time in that particular state before you can move to anywhere else in Australia. 190 visa has a list of occupations listed for nomination for every state and you will have to apply under that. The advantage of 190 is that if your occupation is in in State Sponsor then you can apply with 55 points and 5 additional points are given for SS. With SS you will also need to show some funds etc. to support your application at a later stage.

Both 189 and 190 are PR but with some small differences in a short run. For 190 related details, you will have to again go to Immigration Australia website and find details in 190 category.


----------



## nonee17

Thanks for the clarification, understood very well


----------



## karnavidyut

rohit1_sharma said:


> Congrats on your positive assessment. I am myself preparing the EOI and will be submitting it this week. Let's see how much time does it take for the invite.


How quick you get the invite depends on how many points you claim? May i ask how many points you would be claiming? 
And my wait continues with absolutely nothing changing on the ACS status ....
Maybe they are teaching us patience....since we will need lots of it once we have paid the visa fees and applied for visa


----------



## karnavidyut

rohit1_sharma said:


> Yes, 189 is Independent and 190 is State Sponsored.
> 
> With 189 visa you can work in entire Australia but with 190 as it is state sponsored, you will have to spend certain amount of time in that particular state before you can move to anywhere else in Australia. 190 visa has a list of occupations listed for nomination for every state and you will have to apply under that. The advantage of 190 is that if your occupation is in in State Sponsor then you can apply with 55 points and 5 additional points are given for SS. With SS you will also need to show some funds etc. to support your application at a later stage.
> 
> Both 189 and 190 are PR but with some small differences in a short run. For 190 related details, you will have to again go to Immigration Australia website and find details in 190 category.


Just another point to add is that visa 190 is higher up on the priority list so it may be faster than 189....
Officially the DIAC site shows 189 time taken as 12 months and 190 time taken as 6 months.....However as we can see on these forums that DIAC are doing a commendable job and most applications in either categories have an average turn around time of around 3 months!


----------



## emerald89

Which state you are at now.? Mine moved to stage 4 after 3 weeks bypassing stage 3. I had to keep checking the status everyday before so that I won't miss the request for additional documents. 

But now is confirmed at least another 9 weeks for the result. Just need to wait.. 



karnavidyut said:


> How quick you get the invite depends on how many points you claim? May i ask how many points you would be claiming?
> And my wait continues with absolutely nothing changing on the ACS status ....
> Maybe they are teaching us patience....since we will need lots of it once we have paid the visa fees and applied for visa


----------



## emerald89

What I did was that get employment letter from HR with all the salary and employment period details and also a letter from manager with letter head stating the roles and responsibilities. So, there are two letters for job reference both with company letter head. 



pappu123 said:


> Manager can sign.


----------



## prabhuranjan

emerald89 said:


> What I did was that get employment letter from HR with all the salary and employment period details and also a letter from manager with letter head stating the roles and responsibilities. So, there are two letters for job reference both with company letter head.


Check with HR once

Visa189|IELTS 7.5 |ACS:21Oct - Jan16|EOI: Jan31|Invite: !?|Lodge!?|PCC:!?|MED:!?|CO:!?|GRANT:!?
Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## SreeSam

Hi,

I have applied for ACS on Dec 4th 2013 and eagerly waiting for the results. Meanwhile I wanted to know how many years of experience I would be receiving in the ACS results. Am just recalculating the points.

Education - BE Computer Science 

Work Experience

Employee 1
Dates - 25 sep 2006 - 25 Jun 2012 ( 5 years 9 months 0 days)

Employee 2
Dates - 9 July 2012 - 4 Dec 2013 ( 1 year 4 months 25 days)


Totally I have 7 years 1 month 25 days to be precise  If ACS deducts 2 years out, I will have 5 years 1 month , so that i can claim 10 points for work experience.

Any chance that they will deduct more ?


----------



## anishkumar03

I got my ACS result today,

Submitted: Nov 24
Ackn: Nov 25

Total exp: 6 yrs 5 months
Deducted: 2 yrs
Considered exp: 4 yrs 5 months

Code: 261314 (Software Tester)


----------



## nir

nir said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I think I have an issue with my ACS assessment,
> 
> I have sent my application through RPL because , I need to calculate my work experience properly.
> 
> Today I got my result saying below,
> 
> *The following employment after October 2012 is considered to equate to work at an approproatlty skilled level and relevant to 261212 of the ANZCO code.*
> 
> Dates : 01/04 -08/08 ( 3yrs 7 Months)
> Position: Web developer
> Emp : XXX
> Country XXX
> 
> Dates : 11/07 - 10/13 ( 5yrs 11 Months)
> Position: Tech lead/ S Web developer
> Emp : XXX
> Country XXX
> 
> Can some one please explain it to to me how many years that I am getting as the work experience?
> 
> Seems like they did not consider about my RPL and did the assessment using my qualification?



Well, yesterday I sent an email to case officer asking about my work experience and did he consider my RPL?

Surprisingly , today he sent me another assessment saying ,he did not consider it earlier and he did go through with my RPL this time. he changed the calculation 2012 October to 2012 April after considering the RPL.

Did these ****ers actually going through with our docs properly? anyway Oct to April I don't see any different , because I have about 10 years of experience and now it deducted to 1 yr and 10 months? Truly absurd and money scamming.
I don't know what to do now. Any thoughts guys?


----------



## lsuman

Hi,

I was almost ready to apply for ACS but the time frame for me seems conjugated as i have only 4 months before July 2014 as heard some news that they are going to exclude many occupations this year, so m holding my docs till July! Any idea anybody?


----------



## ShradhaAgr

Hi , 

I have not heard of any such news. Which occupation is it and where did you get the news from?


----------



## lsuman

ShradhaAgr said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have not heard of any such news. Which occupation is it and where did you get the news from?


These are people living in australia

Possible amendment in the List of permanent residency occupations ( with list) | Nepali Sanchar

well its just a prediction but might be true, it do not say anything for IT occupation but who knows what they gonna change


----------



## dev_aus

Hi,

check the post#14259 on the page 1426. Anish applied on 24Nov and got result yesterday. just 11 weeks. I also applied last evening. If you apply now, there are very high chances of getting ACS in 12 weeks. considering you apply today and get ACS result before May12, you can file the EOI the next moment. 

I think that the number of people approaching ACS might have come down due to the experience deduction clauses and this might speed up the processing. This is completely my personal opinion.

Regards,
VC


----------



## lsuman

dev_aus said:


> Hi,
> 
> check the post#14259 on the page 1426. Anish applied on 24Nov and got result yesterday. just 11 weeks. I also applied last evening. If you apply now, there are very high chances of getting ACS in 12 weeks. considering you apply today and get ACS result before May12, you can file the EOI the next moment.
> 
> I think that the number of people approaching ACS might have come down due to the experience deduction clauses and this might speed up the processing. This is completely my personal opinion.
> 
> Regards,
> VC


Thanks! Yes u r right but i dont want to take any chances, so i just shared my view. WIll wait till new OL and new rules is introduced.


----------



## vishnuvpotty

Hi all,

Any Automation test engineer applied for assessment under Software Engineer?
The problem is 261313(Software Engineer) can be applied for 189 whereas 261314(Software Tester) can only be applied under 190. 
And very few or maybe only one Victoria state accepting sponsorship application for this jobcode and that you need to have an job offer i guess. 

But Software Tester description says

"Specifies, develops and writes test plans and test scripts, produces test cases, carries out regression testing, and uses automated test software applications to test the behaviour, functionality and integrity of computer software, and documents the results of tests in defect reports and related documentation."

Can some experienced members let me know what needs to be done..
Thanks
VVP


----------



## navasakarim

I applied acs on nov 26 and today i got the results. I placed 8.2 years exp but got 6.5 they deducted first 2 years. anyway i am eligible to apply EOI with 60 points. I donno whether I will get an invitation


----------



## bond_bhai

navasakarim said:


> I applied acs on nov 26 and today i got the results. I placed 8.2 years exp but got 6.5 they deducted first 2 years. anyway i am eligible to apply EOI with 60 points. I donno whether I will get an invitation


Whats your IELTS score? Can you try getting 8?


----------



## reddytelecom478

navasakarim said:


> I applied acs on nov 26 and today i got the results. I placed 8.2 years exp but got 6.5 they deducted first 2 years. anyway i am eligible to apply EOI with 60 points. I donno whether I will get an invitation


In wch occupation ANZSCO code you applied?, Check in Immi Poral (immi.gov.au),
reports tab?


----------



## navasakarim

reddytelecom478 said:


> in wch occupation anzsco code you applied?, check in immi poral (immi.gov.au),
> reports tab?


261313


----------



## navasakarim

bond_bhai said:


> Whats your IELTS score? Can you try getting 8?


band 7


----------



## rizvee.muktadir

how many days generally ACS application stays at STAGE4 ?


----------



## rohit1_sharma

rizvee.muktadir said:


> how many days generally ACS application stays at STAGE4 ?


It will stay at stage 4 until they send you the results which will usually be around 10-11 weeks after the date of submission.


----------



## karnavidyut

rohit1_sharma said:


> It will stay at stage 4 until they send you the results which will usually be around 10-11 weeks after the date of submission.


This is the ultimate test of my patience.....I have submitted on 9th Nov and it still is in the stage 4 assessor ......I tried dropping them an email but as many others on this forum have mentioned before they do not really respond to any sort of enquiries about ETA
I hope they send it to me before the next round ....I have all it needs but this!!


----------



## vivek_s

Hi,

One more query.
To start with - I had submitted my ACS assesment documents in July2013 which includes my Job reference letters. I have received assesment in Nov2013. Now i am in process of filling my ACT nomination , so i want to revise my reference letters from my HR and submit the revised reference letters(means adding 2-3 more points) for ACT nominations. Can i do that ?
Or should i use the previous reference letters itself which i had prepared in July2013.

Thanks


----------



## nonee17

Hey Guys,

I am submitting my ACS and encountering a situation, the thing is that I have worked as position A from 2011 till 2012 and as Position B from 2012 till 2013...now how does it work while uploading my documents, do I need to submit two experience for the same company attaching same reference letter ???


Regards


----------



## anish13

karnavidyut said:


> This is the ultimate test of my patience.....I have submitted on 9th Nov and it still is in the stage 4 assessor ......I tried dropping them an email but as many others on this forum have mentioned before they do not really respond to any sort of enquiries about ETA
> I hope they send it to me before the next round ....I have all it needs but this!!


Hi karnavidyut,

Did you get your assessment done today? I can understand how frustrating it is for you. I have applied on 22nd Nov(still in stage 4 "with assessor") and also have heard people who have already got their results who have applied after me(24th,25th,26th and even 28th). 

when i can feel a little restless knwoing very well that i still have a week into the 12th week timeline, i am sure it must be a lot more for you. anyway, it should come for you today or tomorrow. All the best

Thanks
Anish


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Anish did you have your documentation updated at step 3. They take 12 weeks from the day you uploaded latest documents if asked. It happened with me too and it took around 4 months for me.


----------



## anishkumar03

vishnuvpotty said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Any Automation test engineer applied for assessment under Software Engineer?
> The problem is 261313(Software Engineer) can be applied for 189 whereas 261314(Software Tester) can only be applied under 190.
> And very few or maybe only one Victoria state accepting sponsorship application for this jobcode and that you need to have an job offer i guess.
> 
> But Software Tester description says
> 
> "Specifies, develops and writes test plans and test scripts, produces test cases, carries out regression testing, and uses automated test software applications to test the behaviour, functionality and integrity of computer software, and documents the results of tests in defect reports and related documentation."
> 
> Can some experienced members let me know what needs to be done..
> Thanks
> VVP



Hi Vishnu,

Presently, only Victoria is sponsoring software testers, and you can apply for Victoria now, no need of job offer. As the occupation tester is only there in the CSOL, you have to get a state sponsorship for the PR and the only option now is Victoria. May be after July, you can check for other states as they will publish new occupation list every July. 

Hope this helps

Thanks,
Anish


----------



## anishkumar03

anish13 said:


> Hi karnavidyut,
> 
> Did you get your assessment done today? I can understand how frustrating it is for you. I have applied on 22nd Nov(still in stage 4 "with assessor") and also have heard people who have already got their results who have applied after me(24th,25th,26th and even 28th).
> 
> when i can feel a little restless knwoing very well that i still have a week into the 12th week timeline, i am sure it must be a lot more for you. anyway, it should come for you today or tomorrow. All the best
> 
> Thanks
> Anish


Yes Anish, I applied on Nov 25th, I got the result last week. Probably, you can expect this week..


----------



## anishkumar03

nonee17 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I am submitting my ACS and encountering a situation, the thing is that I have worked as position A from 2011 till 2012 and as Position B from 2012 till 2013...now how does it work while uploading my documents, do I need to submit two experience for the same company attaching same reference letter ???
> 
> 
> Regards


Hi Nonee,

One reference letter is enough. In that, u specify all your roles and responsibilities in detail. But one question, is both the positions are pointing to the same domain 
(for ex: as software developer with 2 different designations). 

Thanks,
Anish


----------



## anishkumar03

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Anish did you have your documentation updated at step 3. They take 12 weeks from the day you uploaded latest documents if asked. It happened with me too and it took around 4 months for me.


But in my case, my stage came back to 3 from 4 when they asked for one document and as soon as I uploaded the doc, I got result the next day.


----------



## anishkumar03

rizvee.muktadir said:


> how many days generally ACS application stays at STAGE4 ?


Usually 12 weeks, (90 days)


----------



## nonee17

anishkumar03 said:


> Hi Nonee,
> 
> One reference letter is enough. In that, u specify all your roles and responsibilities in detail. But one question, is both the positions are pointing to the same domain
> (for ex: as software developer with 2 different designations).
> 
> Thanks,
> Anish



Yes Anish, for example I worked as software developer from date A till date B and as senior software developer from Date C till Date D...

I have one letter stating all jobs/responsibilities I did as different positions.

In the ACS when I click add experience button, I have uploaded my reference letter as senior developer with all dates I work as, then I will click add experience button and upload the same reference letter as developer with all dates I work as...

sorry for the confusion, do you understand what I am trying to explain ? :juggle::noidea:


----------



## anishkumar03

nonee17 said:


> Yes Anish, for example I worked as software developer from date A till date B and as senior software developer from Date C till Date D...
> 
> I have one letter stating all jobs/responsibilities I did as different positions.
> 
> In the ACS when I click add experience button, I have uploaded my reference letter as senior developer with all dates I work as, then I will click add experience button and upload the same reference letter as developer with all dates I work as...
> 
> sorry for the confusion, do you understand what I am trying to explain ? :juggle::noidea:


Hi Nonee,

You just make ur reference letter with ur latest designation. In my case, I was Testing engineer in my current organization and now I promoted to "specialist-Testing". I made reference letter with specialist-testing and submitted...Got +ve ACS results last week. 

Hope this helps.

Thanks,
Anish


----------



## nonee17

anishkumar03 said:


> Hi Nonee,
> 
> You just make ur reference letter with ur latest designation. In my case, I was Testing engineer in my current organization and now I promoted to "specialist-Testing". I made reference letter with specialist-testing and submitted...Got +ve ACS results last week.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Thanks,
> Anish


Awesome, I will do the same, thanks for the help 

that's for you :hail:


----------



## it_engg

nonee17 said:


> Yes Anish, for example I worked as software developer from date A till date B and as senior software developer from Date C till Date D...
> 
> I have one letter stating all jobs/responsibilities I did as different positions.
> 
> In the ACS when I click add experience button, I have uploaded my reference letter as senior developer with all dates I work as, then I will click add experience button and upload the same reference letter as developer with all dates I work as...
> 
> sorry for the confusion, do you understand what I am trying to explain ? :juggle::noidea:


Hi Nonee17

I got my acs result which was fine.but i have the same query
For company I worked for 2 years.
first 6 months as trainer software engineer
next 18 months as software engineer

but in employee ref letter provided to acs I have just marked as one designation that is "Software Engineer " for whole 2 years.

would it be fine in further stages or do i need to submit review and ask acs to change the letter?


----------



## savioanbu

Hi,

I'm planning to list the below as roles and responsibilities for Developer Programmer. Please can some one vet this and let me know if this is okay:



Requirements Gathering: Understand Client requirements (both functional and non-functional) by going through the specifications along with inputs from Business Analysts and other Stakeholders involved in the project.

Design: Assess Technical feasibility along with Impact analysis of high level solutions and create Design Specifications as per the Specifications shared by the Business Analyst.

Development: Develop and review artifacts (Code, Documentation, Unit test scripts), conduct unit test and document unit test results to build the application and make it ready for validation/ delivery.

Implementation: Support Implementation and migration by executing tasks assigned as part of the ‘Go Live’ plan.

Transition: Participate and prepare KT sessions, document the understanding, take on shadow Support to transfer the primary responsibility activities.

Production Support and Maintenance: Adhere to agreed SLAs for support; Interact with clients to understand issues raised and upon detailed analysis, classify them as Training issues, Bugs or Change requests. For training issues educate the client on the functionality and suggest workarounds. Identify bugs and coding errors and provide fix by correcting the code and work closely with the QA team to ensure high quality of delivered code; provide corrections if any, for the processes impacted due to the bug. Understand the complexity of the Change Requests identified direct them accordingly to the Project Manager or Account Manager with the analysis.


Knowledge Management: Assist the Technical writers with inputs for publication of User Guides and other End-User Documentation based on the learning from the project.


----------



## it_engg

*query*

Hi Seniors

I got my acs result which was fine.but i have one query
For company A I worked for 2 years.
first 6 months as trainer software engineer
next 18 months as software engineer

but in employee ref letter and form filled to acs I have just marked as one designation that is "Software Engineer " for whole 2 years.

1)would it be fine in further stages or do i need to submit review and ask acs to change the letter?
2) Also for 2 companies names where changed after acquisition.so i used new names of the company in acs and in acs result letter got the same names.
now while submitting docs for visa.offer letter will state old company name.what should be done about this?


----------



## nonee17

it_engg said:


> Hi Seniors
> 
> I got my acs result which was fine.but i have one query
> For company A I worked for 2 years.
> first 6 months as trainer software engineer
> next 18 months as software engineer
> 
> but in employee ref letter and form filled to acs I have just marked as one designation that is "Software Engineer " for whole 2 years.
> 
> 1)would it be fine in further stages or do i need to submit review and ask acs to change the letter?
> 2) Also for 2 companies names where changed after acquisition.so i used new names of the company in acs and in acs result letter got the same names.
> now while submitting docs for visa.offer letter will state old company name.what should be done about this?




For the 1st query, I believe it will not be a problem unless you tell them yourself that you worked as trainer for 6 months.

For the 2nd query, I have the same issue with me, what I have done is that I have made the reference on the old name of the company letterhead but wrote in the letter as _"I worked as system admin in then company A and now CompanyB" _

Hope it will going to work as it is.


----------



## emerald89

Hello,

Just my opinion. The letter looks more theoretical than the practical aspect of what you do. It might be better if you include some personal touch like listing some major projects and applications you have developed. You might want to include the business domain you have worked for like.. clients from the bank, hospital etc. Just my two cents. 



savioanbu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm planning to list the below as roles and responsibilities for Developer Programmer. Please can some one vet this and let me know if this is okay:
> 
> 
> 
> Requirements Gathering: Understand Client requirements (both functional and non-functional) by going through the specifications along with inputs from Business Analysts and other Stakeholders involved in the project.
> 
> Design: Assess Technical feasibility along with Impact analysis of high level solutions and create Design Specifications as per the Specifications shared by the Business Analyst.
> 
> Development: Develop and review artifacts (Code, Documentation, Unit test scripts), conduct unit test and document unit test results to build the application and make it ready for validation/ delivery.
> 
> Implementation: Support Implementation and migration by executing tasks assigned as part of the ‘Go Live’ plan.
> 
> Transition: Participate and prepare KT sessions, document the understanding, take on shadow Support to transfer the primary responsibility activities.
> 
> Production Support and Maintenance: Adhere to agreed SLAs for support; Interact with clients to understand issues raised and upon detailed analysis, classify them as Training issues, Bugs or Change requests. For training issues educate the client on the functionality and suggest workarounds. Identify bugs and coding errors and provide fix by correcting the code and work closely with the QA team to ensure high quality of delivered code; provide corrections if any, for the processes impacted due to the bug. Understand the complexity of the Change Requests identified direct them accordingly to the Project Manager or Account Manager with the analysis.
> 
> 
> Knowledge Management: Assist the Technical writers with inputs for publication of User Guides and other End-User Documentation based on the learning from the project.


----------



## karnavidyut

emerald89 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just my opinion. The letter looks more theoretical than the practical aspect of what you do. It might be better if you include some personal touch like listing some major projects and applications you have developed. You might want to include the business domain you have worked for like.. clients from the bank, hospital etc. Just my two cents.


Hi guys,

The long wait has finally paid off... I got my ACS letter today and just like many of you I was surprised to see only 2 years considered out of a total of 9 years. It is then that I realized that they've considered my software engineer experience as not relevant to analyst programmer. My education is minor in ict so another 4 years gone. All of it is fair enough and just as they have mentioned on their website.. 
So I got my answer to it on rereading the letter 
So my advice think carefully before you choose your occupation code! Just because you're now a project manager doesn't mean you have to apply as project manager.... Think what code will fetch you more years! 
All the best to everyone for the wait and results!


----------



## emerald89

Great! Now you can submit ur EOI. With ur IELTS score , you do not need to worried for the points from working experience. 



karnavidyut said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> The long wait has finally paid off... I got my ACS letter today and just like many of you I was surprised to see only 2 years considered out of a total of 9 years. It is then that I realized that they've considered my software engineer experience as not relevant to analyst programmer. My education is minor in ict so another 4 years gone. All of it is fair enough and just as they have mentioned on their website..
> So I got my answer to it on rereading the letter
> So my advice think carefully before you choose your occupation code! Just because you're now a project manager doesn't mean you have to apply as project manager.... Think what code will fetch you more years!
> All the best to everyone for the wait and results!


----------



## Vasu G

Hi, 

I have submitted my ACS on 14th Jan'14, Feb 3rd I left my job. Haven't joined any company till now. Do I have to notify the same to my CO ? My application is in 4th stage "With Assessor".

Thanks


----------



## reddytelecom478

karnavidyut said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> The long wait has finally paid off... I got my ACS letter today and just like many of you I was surprised to see only 2 years considered out of a total of 9 years. It is then that I realized that they've considered my software engineer experience as not relevant to analyst programmer. My education is minor in ict so another 4 years gone. All of it is fair enough and just as they have mentioned on their website..
> So I got my answer to it on rereading the letter
> So my advice think carefully before you choose your occupation code! Just because you're now a project manager doesn't mean you have to apply as project manager.... Think what code will fetch you more years!
> All the best to everyone for the wait and results!


Hi Mate , 
Congrats , Finally you got +ve result from ACS .. But why they deduct 7 years (2 years exp considered). Due that you can't claim the work exp points.


Then what about other alternatives (Age,edu,IELTS score..) , wch visa type are you planning.?


----------



## anish13

karnavidyut said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> The long wait has finally paid off... I got my ACS letter today and just like many of you I was surprised to see only 2 years considered out of a total of 9 years. It is then that I realized that they've considered my software engineer experience as not relevant to analyst programmer. My education is minor in ict so another 4 years gone. All of it is fair enough and just as they have mentioned on their website..
> So I got my answer to it on rereading the letter
> So my advice think carefully before you choose your occupation code! Just because you're now a project manager doesn't mean you have to apply as project manager.... Think what code will fetch you more years!
> All the best to everyone for the wait and results!


congratulations. I remember seeing your post about how its been more than 3 months for you with ACS. But i am surprised only 2 years is considered. can you elaborate on which degree you have and why was it considered as a ICT minor.
Wanted to know because even i have applied for 261311


----------



## nonee17

anish13 said:


> congratulations. I remember seeing your post about how its been more than 3 months for you with ACS. But i am surprised only 2 years is considered. can you elaborate on which degree you have and why was it considered as a ICT minor.
> Wanted to know because even i have applied for 261311


Hi Anish,

Why did you go thru IELTS twice when you had scored pretty well in all sections the 1st time ?


----------



## anishkumar03

Vasu G said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted my ACS on 14th Jan'14, Feb 3rd I left my job. Haven't joined any company till now. Do I have to notify the same to my CO ? My application is in 4th stage "With Assessor".
> 
> Thanks


No need...they will assess you with what you gave....


----------



## anish13

nonee17 said:


> Hi Anish,
> 
> Why did you go thru IELTS twice when you had scored pretty well in all sections the 1st time ?


Hello,

Yes. the 1st time.. i had not prepared.. because i was confident that i will get a 7 in all bands to touch 60 points for the 2613 Job code. But later i realized because of the occupation ceiling reaching its threshold, it was increasingly difficult for 60 pointers to get an invite.As you can see now that the waiting period for an invite with 60 points is quite a lot. So i decided that i ll give it another shot and try a 8 in each band. Unfortunately it didnt happen. I was confident that i will get after giving the exam and did feel that i had done well to get a 8 in each but the scores suggest otherwise. To be honest i was disappointed. but thats how life is.. took it in the stride and moving on


----------



## SreeSam

I got the ACS result today. It is positive . It was a surprise for me as I was hearing from everyone that it is getting delayed.

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Your qualification has been assessed as follows: 

Your Bachelor of Engineering (Computer Science & Engineering) from XXXXX University completed 

April 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing 

The following employment after September 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately 
skilled level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code. 


Dates: 09/06 - 06/12 (5yrs 9mths) 
Position: Technical Leader 
Employer: XXX Ltd 
Country: INDIA 



Dates: 07/12 - 12/13 (1yrs 5mths) 
Position: Technical Lead 
Employer: XXX Ltd 
Country: INDIA

261313 |ACS lodged :03/DEC/2014 - ACS Positive Result - 18/FEB/2014 | IELTS 1st Attempt: (L-8,R-7,W-6,S-6.5) - 09/NOV/2013 | IELTS 2nd Attempt: 15/02/2014 - Waiting for result |


----------



## anish13

SreeSam said:


> I got the ACS result today. It is positive . It was a surprise for me as I was hearing from everyone that it is getting delayed.
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Bachelor of Engineering (Computer Science & Engineering) from XXXXX University completed
> 
> April 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> 
> The following employment after September 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> 
> Dates: 09/06 - 06/12 (5yrs 9mths)
> Position: Technical Leader
> Employer: XXX Ltd
> Country: INDIA
> 
> 
> 
> Dates: 07/12 - 12/13 (1yrs 5mths)
> Position: Technical Lead
> Employer: XXX Ltd
> Country: INDIA
> 
> 261313 |ACS lodged :03/DEC/2014 - ACS Positive Result - 18/FEB/2014 | IELTS 1st Attempt: (L-8,R-7,W-6,S-6.5) - 09/NOV/2013 | IELTS 2nd Attempt: 15/02/2014 - Waiting for result |


congrulations..


----------



## nonee17

anish13 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Yes. the 1st time.. i had not prepared.. because i was confident that i will get a 7 in all bands to touch 60 points for the 2613 Job code. But later i realized because of the occupation ceiling reaching its threshold, it was increasingly difficult for 60 pointers to get an invite.As you can see now that the waiting period for an invite with 60 points is quite a lot. So i decided that i ll give it another shot and try a 8 in each band. Unfortunately it didnt happen. I was confident that i will get after giving the exam and did feel that i had done well to get a 8 in each but the scores suggest otherwise. To be honest i was disappointed. but thats how life is.. took it in the stride and moving on


You did great, I am looking for 7 in each section which looks very dark since I am not studying at all...:doh:


----------



## anish13

nonee17 said:


> You did great, I am looking for 7 in each section which looks very dark since I am not studying at all...:doh:


i am sure you will do great. I have three techniques to achieve that. 1) Practice 2) Practice. 3) MORE PRACTICE.

i am sure you will do well. Keep you hopes high


----------



## anishkumar03

anish13 said:


> i am sure you will do great. I have three techniques to achieve that. 1) Practice 2) Practice. 3) MORE PRACTICE.
> 
> i am sure you will do well. Keep you hopes high


So Anish, when you are planning to go for EOI/SS ? only after July ??


----------



## anish13

anishkumar03 said:


> So Anish, when you are planning to go for EOI/SS ? only after July ??


oh no no.. i am waiting for my ACS desperately:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Hopefully i will get my result this week. 22nd November i had applied.. 

I ll apply for EOI 189 as soon as i get the result.. i know i will have to wait for a long time but that wait i am willing to take.. i dont mind getting an invite after july as well provided they dont scrape my code 2613.. as per sathya they will not.. so hoping for the best..


----------



## SreeSam

anish13 said:


> congrulations..


Thank you


----------



## it_engg

SreeSam said:


> I got the ACS result today. It is positive . It was a surprise for me as I was hearing from everyone that it is getting delayed.
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Bachelor of Engineering (Computer Science & Engineering) from XXXXX University completed
> 
> April 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> 
> The following employment after September 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> 
> Dates: 09/06 - 06/12 (5yrs 9mths)
> Position: Technical Leader
> Employer: XXX Ltd
> Country: INDIA
> 
> 
> 
> Dates: 07/12 - 12/13 (1yrs 5mths)
> Position: Technical Lead
> Employer: XXX Ltd
> Country: INDIA
> 
> 261313 |ACS lodged :03/DEC/2014 - ACS Positive Result - 18/FEB/2014 | IELTS 1st Attempt: (L-8,R-7,W-6,S-6.5) - 09/NOV/2013 | IELTS 2nd Attempt: 15/02/2014 - Waiting for result |



your timlines,category and exp is totally same as mine.ven i have appeared for ielts again on 15th.


----------



## anishkumar03

anish13 said:


> oh no no.. i am waiting for my ACS desperately:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> Hopefully i will get my result this week. 22nd November i had applied..
> 
> I ll apply for EOI 189 as soon as i get the result.. i know i will have to wait for a long time but that wait i am willing to take.. i dont mind getting an invite after july as well provided they dont scrape my code 2613.. as per sathya they will not.. so hoping for the best..


My concern is also the same. Will they remove it next year? what satya said? could you please paste it here?... By the way I applied for ACS on Nov 25th, I got it last week...


----------



## anish13

anishkumar03 said:


> My concern is also the same. Will they remove it next year? what satya said? could you please paste it here?... By the way I applied for ACS on Nov 25th, I got it last week...


Originally Posted by sathiyaseelan View Post
hi anish, flagged occupations doesn't mean their complete removal in next program year. If Some occupations have been flagged means, they are under monitoring and the possible causes for this huge rush of aspirants in these occupations are analyzed. moreover, they are also reviewing their scope in next program year and depending on their industry needs, the number of ceilings for these job code could be fine tuned. it could be either decrements or increment in current cap. 

One more statistics divulged a fact that in 2015 ICT industry creates twice of opportunities for professional. Looking at all above things, i am very positive that the occupations will be completely deleted but a change in number of seats is highly likely possible with a reduction or increase of 20-40% according to me. So, no need to concern about this at present. Le't deal with current headaches such as invite, visa and so on rather than upcoming heart attacks that are uncertain (ha ha ha ha).



The above is what satya said... i had raised a concern in the "EOI Submitted" thread.. if you go back a few pages you can have a look. Hope this helps.. we are sailing in the same boat. No wonder our names are also same .. Yes, i am tracking everyone who has got the ACS result around this time.. the latest i know is Sree who had applied on Dec 3rd.. so keeping my fingers crossed for this week..


----------



## anishkumar03

Thanks Anish, one more thing, are u from kerala, because this name is common there...


----------



## anish13

anishkumar03 said:


> Thanks Anish, one more thing, are u from kerala, because this name is common there...



oh that was a near miss.. though i am from a place very close to kerala.. mangalore to be precise.. .. not bad.. many similarities


----------



## koleth

Guys a quick Query.
I've submitted my ACS on 11th jan and on 11th Feb they requested for more info on my current employment as the Statutory Declaration dint have document created date and they also ask me to upload the payslips too, which i've uploaded on 13th Feb but still my ACS Status shows as "Awaiting Documents" @ stage 3.

Is this something that i need to worry? or do i need to wait for some more time for the status to be moved to Stage 4 or do i need to send a separate email to the CO mentioning that i've uploaded the additional documents.

when i uploaded the additional doc, i received a acknowledgement email from ACS which states as follows ans the email has been CC'd to CO:

13 February 2014

Dear Mr XXXXXX,

Thank you for attaching your additional documentation for skills assessment XXXXX.

Your additional documents will be reviewed by your case officer as soon as possible and a separate email will be sent to notify you of the re-commencement.

Kind Regards,

The Skills Assessment Team
Australian Computer Society


----------



## anish13

koleth said:


> Guys a quick Query.
> I've submitted my ACS on 11th jan and on 11th Feb they requested for more info on my current employment as the Statutory Declaration dint have document created date and they also ask me to upload the payslips too, which i've uploaded on 13th Feb but still my ACS Status shows as "Awaiting Documents" @ stage 3.
> 
> Is this something that i need to worry? or do i need to wait for some more time for the status to be moved to Stage 4 or do i need to send a separate email to the CO mentioning that i've uploaded the additional documents.
> 
> when i uploaded the additional doc, i received a acknowledgement email from ACS which states as follows ans the email has been CC'd to CO:
> 
> 13 February 2014
> 
> Dear Mr XXXXXX,
> 
> Thank you for attaching your additional documentation for skills assessment XXXXX.
> 
> Your additional documents will be reviewed by your case officer as soon as possible and a separate email will be sent to notify you of the re-commencement.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> The Skills Assessment Team
> Australian Computer Society


It is surprising that they asked you to upload salary slips. I have not uploaded and not sure if anyone else has done. maybe i am wrong


----------



## anishkumar03

koleth said:


> Guys a quick Query.
> I've submitted my ACS on 11th jan and on 11th Feb they requested for more info on my current employment as the Statutory Declaration dint have document created date and they also ask me to upload the payslips too, which i've uploaded on 13th Feb but still my ACS Status shows as "Awaiting Documents" @ stage 3.
> 
> Is this something that i need to worry? or do i need to wait for some more time for the status to be moved to Stage 4 or do i need to send a separate email to the CO mentioning that i've uploaded the additional documents.
> 
> when i uploaded the additional doc, i received a acknowledgement email from ACS which states as follows ans the email has been CC'd to CO:
> 
> 13 February 2014
> 
> Dear Mr XXXXXX,
> 
> Thank you for attaching your additional documentation for skills assessment XXXXX.
> 
> Your additional documents will be reviewed by your case officer as soon as possible and a separate email will be sent to notify you of the re-commencement.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> The Skills Assessment Team
> Australian Computer Society


Normally, it should move to stage 4 within 1 or 2 days....mine moved the next day and got the result the same day. You can contact them thrgh mail. Reply to the mail that you received from them asking for docs.


----------



## dev_aus

Hi,

It is quite normal. It will take a day or two for them to check and update the status. Majority of the times we receive emails from them during their evening 3-5pm Aus time and they will check our reply in a couple of days. nothing to worry. They have asked me payslips related to SD earlier today.

Regards,
VC


----------



## karnavidyut

reddytelecom478 said:


> Hi Mate ,
> Congrats , Finally you got +ve result from ACS .. But why they deduct 7 years (2 years exp considered). Due that you can't claim the work exp points.
> 
> Then what about other alternatives (Age,edu,IELTS score..) , wch visa type are you planning.?


I'm M.Sc. Electronics and applying for 189...thankfully I did well in IELTS so I just needed their letter which I got now.... 
1 step closer


----------



## jamuu04

To all the Gurus out there, I just want to clarify something. This was taken from my friend's ACS assessment:

*The following employment after April 2006 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 135112 (ICT Project Manager) of the ANZSCO Code.*

*Dates: 04/04 – 05/13 (9yrs 1 mths)*

This means that my friend can claim 10 pts. for 7 years and 1 month of experience right?

Now my question is if my friend submits her EOI on April 2014, will this mean that she can claim 15 pts. because April 2006 to April 2014 = exactly 8 years?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SreeSam

it_engg said:


> your timlines,category and exp is totally same as mine.ven i have appeared for ielts again on 15th.



oh that nice..  Praying that should get 7 in all modules .. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ajay.lele83

Hey Guys,

I submitted by ACS application (RPL) on 24th Dec , when can i expect the result?
I believe someone who submitted around 1st week of Dec have already got their results.


----------



## SreeSam

ajay.lele83 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I submitted by ACS application (RPL) on 24th Dec , when can i expect the result?
> I believe someone who submitted around 1st week of Dec have already got their results.


Should be out anytime two weeks from now i guess


----------



## ajay.lele83

That's a great news , hope for the best .


----------



## it_engg

jamuu04 said:


> To all the Gurus out there, I just want to clarify something. This was taken from my friend's ACS assessment:
> 
> *The following employment after April 2006 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 135112 (ICT Project Manager) of the ANZSCO Code.*
> 
> *Dates: 04/04 – 05/13 (9yrs 1 mths)*
> 
> This means that my friend can claim 10 pts. for 7 years and 1 month of experience right?
> 
> Now my question is if my friend submits her EOI on April 2014, will this mean that she can claim 15 pts. because April 2006 to April 2014 = exactly 8 years?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


you are correct!!


----------



## nonee17

Dears,

Today I have finally sent my request to ACS under ANZSCO 263111 and expecting to get an answer within 12 weeks...I will on updating about my application status


----------



## rohit1_sharma

nonee17 said:


> Dears,
> 
> Today I have finally sent my request to ACS under ANZSCO 263111 and expecting to get an answer within 12 weeks...I will on updating about my application status


Wish you all the best. Sorry I couldn't respond to your PM on time as I am currently on vacation.


----------



## it_engg

below is my acs result

The following employment after December 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level
and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 12/06 - 09/08 (1yrs 9mths)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: A
Country: INDIA
Dates: 09/08 - 08/10 (1yrs 11mths)
Position: software Engineer
Employer: B
Country: INDIA
Dates: 09/10 - 08/11 (0yrs 11mths)
Position: Senior Software Engineer
Employer: C
Country: INDIA
Dates: 09/11 - 11/13 (2yrs 2mths)
Position: Senior associate
Employer: D
Country: INDIA


according to above assesment..how many point and year of exp i can claim till date as i am still working ?


----------



## anish13

it_engg said:


> below is my acs result
> 
> The following employment after December 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level
> and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 12/06 - 09/08 (1yrs 9mths)
> Position: Software Engineer
> Employer: A
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 09/08 - 08/10 (1yrs 11mths)
> Position: software Engineer
> Employer: B
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 09/10 - 08/11 (0yrs 11mths)
> Position: Senior Software Engineer
> Employer: C
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 09/11 - 11/13 (2yrs 2mths)
> Position: Senior associate
> Employer: D
> Country: INDIA
> 
> 
> according to above assesment..how many point and year of exp i can claim till date as i am still working ?


Congratulations.. You can claim points for after december 2008. If you plan to submit your EOI today you wil get 10 points because you have more than 5 years.

BTW, when did you apply for ACS?


----------



## it_engg

anish13 said:


> Congratulations.. You can claim points for after december 2008. If you plan to submit your EOI today you wil get 10 points because you have more than 5 years.
> 
> BTW, when did you apply for ACS?


10th nov.mate you got very good scores in Ielts.are you aiming for 8 in each.


----------



## anish13

it_engg said:


> 10th nov.mate you got very good scores in Ielts.are you aiming for 8 in each.


Cool. congrats again.. rather you can say "was" aiming. I really wanted a 8 in all modules in my second attempt because i had not touched my books in the first attempt and thought that if i prepare the second time, i ll definitely be able to crack the elusive 8 but unfortunately it didnt happen. But thats ok. Life goes on..


----------



## jamuu04

it_engg said:


> you are correct!!


thanks for answering my query. cheers!


----------



## amithinduja

hi Ashwini,

How are you doing?Did you get your PR thru Abhinav? Kindly let me know.

Regards,
Amit.


----------



## amithinduja

Hi Ashwini,
Any update on your PR?

Regards,
Amit.


----------



## anish13

anyone with ACS result this week? Mine was due this week as it was the end of 12th week.. But hoping i get it next week positively


----------



## karnavidyut

anish13 said:


> anyone with ACS result this week? Mine was due this week as it was the end of 12th week.. But hoping i get it next week positively


I had applied on 9th Nov and got it only on 18th Feb....Best of luck...Hope you get yours soon


----------



## anish13

karnavidyut said:


> I had applied on 9th Nov and got it only on 18th Feb....Best of luck...Hope you get yours soon



yes..i was tracking yours. just checked my status. on the 90th day(that is today), my status changed from stage 4 (with assessor) to stage 4 (In progress).. So i think early next week i should be getting my result..


----------



## vishnuvpotty

Hi All,

Any idea whether ACS gives preference to Job titles during assessment?

My first jobtitle was Software tester but i have done automation framework design and implemented the framework and coded using VBscript.

In mu current job, title is Engineer in Design and development and i do similar job. i.e Design, implement and create automated test suites. 

I am planning to apply under 261313 Software Engineer. I wanted to know anyone was in simialr situation similar to me and applied like this?

Kindly provide your inputs..
Thanks in advance..
VVP


----------



## rohit1_sharma

ACS doesn't give any preference to any specific job code and based on the recent assessment results of many candidates in different job codes, ACS is taking between 11-12 weeks to process the assessment.

Also it doesn't matter if you have a different jobs with similar responsibilities and different designations. As long as you can provide job references with Roles and Responsibilities as per ANZSCO Job description, the designation doesn't matter.


----------



## nonee17

Hey guys i have uploaded my microsoft certificates and transcript but i remember in the ACS document it is very clearly written to submit microsoft mcp access code n password but how to do iis not written
Anyone who can help me ...is it ok to submit certificates n transcript.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

nonee17 said:


> Hey guys i have uploaded my microsoft certificates and transcript but i remember in the ACS document it is very clearly written to submit microsoft mcp access code n password but how to do iis not written
> Anyone who can help me ...is it ok to submit certificates n transcript.


You should type that in Text format and save it as pdf and upload it.


----------



## nonee17

rohit1_sharma said:


> You should type that in Text format and save it as pdf and upload it.


I have already submitted my application, what to do now ?


----------



## rohit1_sharma

nonee17 said:


> I have already submitted my application, what to do now ?


Sorry I don't know what can be done at this stage but Just in case the CO asks for it then you can send it later. 

Any senior members here who can please provide any input here if anything can be done at this stage.


----------



## vishnuvpotty

rohit1_sharma said:


> ACS doesn't give any preference to any specific job code and based on the recent assessment results of many candidates in different job codes, ACS is taking between 11-12 weeks to process the assessment.
> 
> Also it doesn't matter if you have a different jobs with similar responsibilities and different designations. As long as you can provide job references with Roles and Responsibilities as per ANZSCO Job description, the designation doesn't matter.


Thanks a lot.. Hoping for the best..


----------



## rohit1_sharma

vishnuvpotty said:


> Thanks a lot.. Hoping for the best..


You're welcome and All the best for your application.


----------



## nitmanit02

Hi Guys,
I have some questions regarding ACS assessment:

1. How is DIAC website (immi) linked to ACS website, I mean I will register in ACS website first, submit the docs, but how will it be linked to immi website. If possible please give detailed steps about how to start with ACS assessment.
2. Are 10th, 12th marksheets required for ACS?
3. Are 10th, 12th marksheets required by DIAC?
4. In Employer docs (only reference letter OR Offer Letter, Appointment Letter, raise Letter, Promotion Letter, salary slips, bank statements. etc as well are required) 
(For EOI, are all these docs required)
5. Do we need to consolidate notarized copies like this
One PDF for Passport
One PDF for B.Tech (certificate + markheets)
One PDF for 1st employer docs
One PDF for 2nd employer docs
One PDF for current employer docs

I am also going for ACS assessment for my spuse.
In my wife's case,
After 10th, she did a Diploma for 3 years (no 12th).
Then she directly got admission into B.E. 2nd year.
So I am assuming, if ACS does not require 10th and 12th, they will require the Diploma certificate

One last question,
What are the docs that DIAC wants in addition to the docs that ACS requires, so that I can get those docs notarized well ahead of time

Thanks.


----------



## karnavidyut

nitmanit02 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have some questions regarding ACS assessment:
> 
> 1. How is DIAC website (immi) linked to ACS website, I mean I will register in ACS website first, submit the docs, but how will it be linked to immi website. If possible please give detailed steps about how to start with ACS assessment.
> 2. Are 10th, 12th marksheets required for ACS?
> 3. Are 10th, 12th marksheets required by DIAC?
> 4. In Employer docs (only reference letter OR Offer Letter, Appointment Letter, raise Letter, Promotion Letter, salary slips, bank statements. etc as well are required)
> (For EOI, are all these docs required)
> 5. Do we need to consolidate notarized copies like this
> One PDF for Passport
> One PDF for B.Tech (certificate + markheets)
> One PDF for 1st employer docs
> One PDF for 2nd employer docs
> One PDF for current employer docs
> 
> I am also going for ACS assessment for my spuse.
> In my wife's case,
> After 10th, she did a Diploma for 3 years (no 12th).
> Then she directly got admission into B.E. 2nd year.
> So I am assuming, if ACS does not require 10th and 12th, they will require the Diploma certificate
> 
> One last question,
> What are the docs that DIAC wants in addition to the docs that ACS requires, so that I can get those docs notarized well ahead of time
> 
> Thanks.


Hi,

You have a lot of basic questions, so I would recommend that you spend sometime and go through all the instructions and attached documents on the below url: 
Migration Skills Assessment | Australian Computer Society

If you are applying by yourself without using the services of an agent, it becomes even more important that you are completely aware of the whole process before you start investing your money into it....I'm sure a lot of your questions would be answered when you go through the above url. But if you have any queries after that you may post them back in the forum and everyone is more than happy to help. 

You need to remember though, that people here are normal people like you and me, who are just trying to help each other out.....they maybe right or wrong sometimes so if you do your homework before you ask for help, you will be a lot safer


----------



## reddytelecom478

Hi 

For applying AUS PR process having following brief steps ;

1.Skill Assesement(ACS/EA or any another Depends on Roles and Responsibilites)
2.Select the ANZSCO codes as per Job profile
3.IELTS
4.EOI
5.Visa Lodge
6.VISA Grant

1. How is DIAC website (immi) linked to ACS website, I mean I will register in ACS website first, submit the docs, but how will it be linked to immi website. If possible please give detailed steps about how to start with ACS assessment.
*
DIAC now its DIBP and ACS are two independent organisations . For Skill assesement apply no relation with DIBP , you can ACS as per your employment comes under wch SOL /CSOL code, Process according to that 
Details available on : Australian Computer Society - ACS
*
2. Are 10th, 12th marksheets required for ACS?
*Not required , Only degree Certificate, MArks card, completion certificate, transcripts.....*

3. Are 10th, 12th marksheets required by DIAC?
*This , i am not aware of this, need contact others, Better kept ready with you *

4. In Employer docs (only reference letter OR Offer Letter, Appointment Letter, raise Letter, Promotion Letter, salary slips, bank statements. etc as well are required) 
(For EOI, are all these docs required)

*ACS you reuired Emp Ref letter and Self affidavit regarding employment*

5. Do we need to consolidate notarized copies like this
One PDF for Passport
One PDF for B.Tech (certificate + markheets)
One PDF for 1st employer docs
One PDF for 2nd employer docs
One PDF for current employer docs
*Once you started your application , It has different tabs/pages for upload the Dcouments *

I am also going for ACS assessment for my spuse.
In my wife's case,
After 10th, she did a Diploma for 3 years (no 12th).
Then she directly got admission into B.E. 2nd year.

*She also only to produce the Degree(B.E) documents only.*BR//
Naga R Reddy.


----------



## nonee17

Hey everyone,

I submitted my application on 19th February 2014 and just checked it has gone to stage 4 ...which means within a week, is that normal.

The good thing is that it has passed the "request for more documents" stage...relieved !!!!


----------



## anish13

nonee17 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I submitted my application on 19th February 2014 and just checked it has gone to stage 4 ...which means within a week, is that normal.
> 
> The good thing is that it has passed the "request for more documents" stage...relieved !!!!


yes, perfectly normal, Even mine moved within two days. and it will be in stage 4 "with assessor" for probably the entire duration of 11-12 weeks and then within a day or two you might get the result. mine moved from Stage 4 "with assessor" to stage 4 "in progress" yesterday having applied on Nov 22nd.


----------



## nonee17

anish13 said:


> yes, perfectly normal, Even mine moved within two days. and it will be in stage 4 "with assessor" for probably the entire duration of 11-12 weeks and then within a day or two you might get the result. mine moved from Stage 4 "with assessor" to stage 4 "in progress" yesterday having applied on Nov 22nd.


Ok great, I was a little worried, so it means with assessor stays there for 11-12 weeks and then if moved to "in progress" then it means its coming soon...


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Yes, When the status changes to In Progress, that is the time when the Assessment is actually in progress and that might be around 11-12 weeks. Mine also moved to Stage 4 but later in Week 11 it moves to Stage 3 when the CO asked for additional documents. Once I submitted the document, within 4 days I got my results.


----------



## nonee17

So it means it could jump from stage 4 to 3 if required...very intresting


----------



## rohit1_sharma

nonee17 said:


> So it means it could jump from stage 4 to 3 if required...very intresting


Yes, it can move to Stage 3 at anytime before the case is finalised if the assessor needsany additional documentation. Now you nee to go through the most boring part, The wait for 3 months. All the best and let,s hope for a positive assessment.


----------



## nitmanit02

Hi,
I am facing a problem.
I started for filling the ACS Online application form, then just to check, I tried to save the form.
Then it said that I will receive an acknowledgement email that will have a password.

But it's been more than 4 hours and I haven't got any email from ACS.
I also checked spam folder, no email there either.

Now without the password, I cannot recall the saved application 

Thanks.


----------



## nonee17

nitmanit02 said:


> Hi,
> I am facing a problem.
> I started for filling the ACS Online application form, then just to check, I tried to save the form.
> Then it said that I will receive an acknowledgement email that will have a password.
> 
> But it's been more than 4 hours and I haven't got any email from ACS.
> I also checked spam folder, no email there either.
> 
> Now without the password, I cannot recall the saved application
> 
> Thanks.


You will receive it late, same happened with me...

By the way at any point of time you can start over a new application considering the older one will be deleted after 30 days.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Got my Invite just now, EOI Submitted on 14 Feb


----------



## ajay.lele83

Hello Guys,

Has anyone received positive assessment last week or may be today. I applied on 24th Dec , want to know how much time more it will take.


----------



## Vasu G

ajay.lele83 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Has anyone received positive assessment last week or may be today. I applied on 24th Dec , want to know how much time more it will take.


In your case.. it would still take a month. You can expect your result a week before 24th March or after.


----------



## anish13

Guys,

I got my ACS result today. It is positive and they have assessed my degree as a ICT Major and deducted that many years. . Thank you all for your support and your encouragement.Now the next stage of Invite. will be applying for my EOI today. will keep you guys updated. Thanks again


----------



## anish13

anish13 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got my ACS result today. It is positive and they have assessed my degree as a ICT Major and deducted that many years. . Thank you all for your support and your encouragement.Now the next stage of Invite. will be applying for my EOI today. will keep you guys updated. Thanks again



one small question.. they say after september 2009 i need to consider. so i have to take it from oct 1st or sept 1st. I am thinking oct 1st.. but just a short one word from someone who knows will be fine


----------



## it_engg

anish13 said:


> one small question.. they say after september 2009 i need to consider. so i have to take it from oct 1st or sept 1st. I am thinking oct 1st.. but just a short one word from someone who knows will be fine


congrats...which occupation code?


----------



## anish13

it_engg said:


> congrats...which occupation code?


261311..


----------



## visitkangaroos

anish13 said:


> one small question.. they say after september 2009 i need to consider. so i have to take it from oct 1st or sept 1st. I am thinking oct 1st.. but just a short one word from someone who knows will be fine



1st October. Others have given the same opinion in previous posts and I did the same. 
How many points you have. 
I guess 60?


----------



## anish13

visitkangaroos said:


> 1st October. Others have given the same opinion in previous posts and I did the same.
> How many points you have.
> I guess 60?


yes 60.. so i will be a long wait. I see from your signature that you have 65 and applied on 3rd feb. You should have got an invite this time around right?


----------



## mat22

anish13 said:


> yes 60.. so i will be a long wait. I see from your signature that you have 65 and applied on 3rd feb. You should have got an invite this time around right?


Hello,

I have cleared my ACS and is now planning to send EOI. I have applied for 261313 job code and planning to go for 189 sub class visa. My IELTS score is overall 7 . Totoal point comes to 60.
But from the latest reports of EOI for Jan , Feb14, the cut-off point is set as 65 for 2613 job code for 189 visa . EOI results for Feb 24 is not yet published. but i think the cut-off is set as 65 for this year as there is a rush for 2613.

can anyone please advice if I may apply at this point of time? My point will come to 65 in the coming Jul'14 as i will get 1 more year in my professional experience. In that case may i apply later? I m bit worried and dont want to go for 190 visa .


----------



## tipzstamatic

mat22 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have cleared my ACS and is now planning to send EOI. I have applied for 261313 job code and planning to go for 189 sub class visa. My IELTS score is overall 7 . Totoal point comes to 60.
> But from the latest reports of EOI for Jan , Feb14, the cut-off point is set as 65 for 2613 job code for 189 visa . EOI results for Feb 24 is not yet published. but i think the cut-off is set as 65 for this year as there is a rush for 2613.
> 
> can anyone please advice if I may apply at this point of time? My point will come to 65 in the coming Jul'14 as i will get 1 more year in my professional experience. In that case may i apply later? I m bit worried and dont want to go for 190 visa .


There's no harm in applying now with 60 points. As Jul 14 is the new application year, rules may be different. If you don't get an invite as Jul 14 approaches, then you can just cancel the EOI with 60 and resubmit with 65.


----------



## amitferns

nitmanit02 said:


> Hi,
> I am facing a problem.
> I started for filling the ACS Online application form, then just to check, I tried to save the form.
> Then it said that I will receive an acknowledgement email that will have a password.
> 
> But it's been more than 4 hours and I haven't got any email from ACS.
> I also checked spam folder, no email there either.
> 
> Now without the password, I cannot recall the saved application
> 
> Thanks.


Hi,

I am in the same boat. Its been 7 hours now. I havent received my password. Very anxious about it. In how much time did you receive iit? Did you have to do anything more?


----------



## mat22

tipzstamatic said:


> There's no harm in applying now with 60 points. As Jul 14 is the new application year, rules may be different. If you don't get an invite as Jul 14 approaches, then you can just cancel the EOI with 60 and resubmit with 65.



Thanks  . But in the latter case, do i need to get the ACS review done again for my extra 1 yr experience to get counted-in to the points score to make as 65?


----------



## tipzstamatic

mat22 said:


> Thanks  . But in the latter case, do i need to get the ACS review done again for my extra 1 yr experience to get counted-in to the points score to make as 65?


no, if you dont change jobs then you wouldnt need to. acs is valid for 2 years


----------



## anishkumar03

amitferns said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in the same boat. Its been 7 hours now. I havent received my password. Very anxious about it. In how much time did you receive iit? Did you have to do anything more?


If you are using gmail, check in your "promotions" tab, it must be there...


----------



## anishkumar03

nitmanit02 said:


> Hi,
> I am facing a problem.
> I started for filling the ACS Online application form, then just to check, I tried to save the form.
> Then it said that I will receive an acknowledgement email that will have a password.
> 
> But it's been more than 4 hours and I haven't got any email from ACS.
> I also checked spam folder, no email there either.
> 
> Now without the password, I cannot recall the saved application
> 
> Thanks.


If you are using gmail, check in your "promotions" tab, it must be there...


----------



## sudhindrags

tipzstamatic said:


> no, if you dont change jobs then you wouldnt need to. acs is valid for 2 years


I am trying to arrange reference letters for ACS evaluation. Also, I will be changing my job from March 27th. I was thinking that, I will provide or show the experience only till March 26 for now (as its going to look ridiculous if I try to get experience letter for few days.)

Your above comment is confusing me a bit. Is it necessary to include your current company experience certificate in ACS evaluation?

Please suggest


----------



## sudhindrags

Hi guys,

Have lot of questions regarding ACS assessments. Tried searching many places, but could not get proper answer.

1. I am in IT profession working for around 8.5 years. So, I can appply for 261311 - Analyst programmer, 261312 - Developer Programmer, 261313 - Software Engineer. Many people I met while writing IELTS were telling that Visa consultants sugges applying for Software Engineer role. Have any idea why? Also, is there any place where we can see how many slots are availble for all these roles?

2. Regarding reference letters, I am bit confused. I managed to recieve detailed experience letter from two of my employers. But, they clearly mentioned that they cannot mention Full time/Part time and it does not explicitely mention that I worked in India (Though the company address in the letterhead is India registered address). Is it fine or should I have to go for statutory declarations for these?

3. For other 3 companies, I will have to goto Statutory declaration or affidavit. I am really not able to understand the differnece between that. From the description, I could make out that statutory declarations are signed in front of authorised witness and affidavits are sworn in front of person authorised to receive affidavits. Being from India, I assume, we have to go with affidavits as list of witnesses mentioned in immigration website seems to be very much particular to Australia. Please correct me if I am wrong.

4. If Affidavit (Or statutory declaration), does it require to be signed in front of any authorised person (like notary public) or is it sufficient to print it on non-judicial stamp paper?

5. Coming to my current employer British Telecom, I have two experience letters as I got transferred from one subsidiary to other within BT. These subsidiaries are registered as different Private Limited Companies in India, but my employment related details like employee number, line manager, and all other factors remained as it is. Technically, its two companies, but, in actual it is single entity. Any idea, whether I should prepare two reference letters for this or just one reference letter will suffice?

6. Can I get reference letter from someone who is not working in the company now? My manager in Infosys is bit skeptical to sign anything on stamp paper. But, I know lot of people who used to work with me there. But, none of them are in Infosys now.

7. Last question, my first company was TCS and most of my co-workers are in abroad and I don't have good relationship with ones who is residing in India. I was thinking of skipping this 1 year of experience as it is not going to add much to my points. Any suggestion on this? Will there be a problem if they notice 1 year gap between studies and commencement of work? 


Please help me with the details.


----------



## visitkangaroos

sudhindrags said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Have lot of questions regarding ACS assessments. Tried searching many places, but could not get proper answer.
> 
> 1. I am in IT profession working for around 8.5 years. So, I can appply for 261311 - Analyst programmer, 261312 - Developer Programmer, 261313 - Software Engineer. Many people I met while writing IELTS were telling that Visa consultants sugges applying for Software Engineer role. Have any idea why? Also, is there any place where we can see how many slots are availble for all these roles?
> 
> 2. Regarding reference letters, I am bit confused. I managed to recieve detailed experience letter from two of my employers. But, they clearly mentioned that they cannot mention Full time/Part time and it does not explicitely mention that I worked in India (Though the company address in the letterhead is India registered address). Is it fine or should I have to go for statutory declarations for these?
> 
> 3. For other 3 companies, I will have to goto Statutory declaration or affidavit. I am really not able to understand the differnece between that. From the description, I could make out that statutory declarations are signed in front of authorised witness and affidavits are sworn in front of person authorised to receive affidavits. Being from India, I assume, we have to go with affidavits as list of witnesses mentioned in immigration website seems to be very much particular to Australia. Please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> 4. If Affidavit (Or statutory declaration), does it require to be signed in front of any authorised person (like notary public) or is it sufficient to print it on non-judicial stamp paper?
> 
> 5. Coming to my current employer British Telecom, I have two experience letters as I got transferred from one subsidiary to other within BT. These subsidiaries are registered as different Private Limited Companies in India, but my employment related details like employee number, line manager, and all other factors remained as it is. Technically, its two companies, but, in actual it is single entity. Any idea, whether I should prepare two reference letters for this or just one reference letter will suffice?
> 
> 6. Can I get reference letter from someone who is not working in the company now? My manager in Infosys is bit skeptical to sign anything on stamp paper. But, I know lot of people who used to work with me there. But, none of them are in Infosys now.
> 
> 7. Last question, my first company was TCS and most of my co-workers are in abroad and I don't have good relationship with ones who is residing in India. I was thinking of skipping this 1 year of experience as it is not going to add much to my points. Any suggestion on this? Will there be a problem if they notice 1 year gap between studies and commencement of work?
> 
> Please help me with the details.


Hi 

I will try to answer some of your questions
1. In my opinion Software Engineer has a mix of roles like I worked in support, devlopment, helped QA at different stages so all these roles fit in Software Engineer
Also with 261313 you can apply for both 189 and 190.
2. I think full time is required as ACS looks for some minimum working hours in a week to count an experience. But I am not sure so you might want to confirm with someone else.
3 and 4. I don't know the technical difference between affidavit and statutory declaration. But I can tell you what you need You need to get a detailed letter preferably from your lead or manager mentioning your roles and responsibilities. I believe he also needs to mention his relationship with you and then ideally he needs to sign this in presence of a authorised person like Notary. Getting your manager and Notary at same place might not always be possible. I have heard people getting the letter signed and then getting it notarised . Doing it on the same day might help. I think you need to get it done on Stamp paper to technically call it as Statutory declaration. But if you have no other option take it on plain paper. One of my friend did that way and he got a +ve assessment
Make your whosoever is signing you have his address phone and email id.
5. I think either way is fine. Like in my case my company got acquired couple of times so I asked my HR to mention this in the letter. So if you are taking one letter Ask them to make a note of it.
6. I know of manager from Infosys who signed on stamp paper so try convincing him. I think you can get it signed with someone who is no more with that company but not really sure about that
7. I don't think you should be skipping one year TCS That might get you some points. If not now then may be some time later. Depending on your degree ACS determines some no. of years to get skilled. So you would not be claiming points for your full experience. And the competition in 2613 is quiet tough. There is a saying in Hindi ki zaroorat padne par gadhe ko bhi baap banana padta hai so my recommendation would be get the letters.


Seniors here please correct if I got anything wrong.


----------



## sudhindrags

7. I don't think you should be skipping one year TCS That might get you some points. If not now then may be some time later. Depending on your degree ACS determines some no. of years to get skilled. So you would not be claiming points for your full experience. And the competition in 2613 is quiet tough. There is a saying in Hindi ki zaroorat padne par gadhe ko bhi baap banana padta hai so my recommendation would be get the letters.

Seniors here please correct if I got anything wrong.[/QUOTE]

Thanks a lot for your response 
Regarding point 7, I am aware that ACS is going to deduct 2 years of experience - as I am BTech in comp sci. and also working as software engg. But since I have 8.5 years of exp, aftet deducting 2 years it will become 6.5. With 1 year less it will be 5.5. Hence I thought it may not be a problem. My worry is ifbthey have any clause stating that if there is a gap, then more than 2 years will be deducted, then it is a problem for me. I did not find any such thing in acs guidelines so far.


----------



## amitferns

anishkumar03 said:


> If you are using gmail, check in your "promotions" tab, it must be there...


Thanks Anish. I received it after a good 12 hours. 

They requested for additional documents with my SD. I only attached my Service certificate and named the file the same.
Was I supposed to club the service certificate with my SD in one scanned file and reloaded it?
Should the file be uploaded with 'Statutory Declaration' name?
I have already sumitted. I hope it is ok to just upload the additional document and the name doesnt matter.


----------



## sudhindrags

One query. Can we use e-stamp papers for preparing affidavits? Because the production of regular colored printed stamp papers are not stopped as per my knowledge.


----------



## sudhindrags

sudhindrags said:


> One query. Can we use e-stamp papers for preparing affidavits? Because the production of regular colored printed stamp papers are not stopped as per my knowledge.


Sorry.. i mean to say.. previous non-judicial stamp paper production is stopped. These are still available with some job typing centers and notaries. But, getting eStamp paper is much easier compared to these. Please let me know if anyone has information on these?

Also, please let me know about "Valid outside India" stamp of notary. Is it mandatory or is it ok not to have it?


----------



## bond_bhai

Yes, e-Stamp papers are acceptable.


----------



## bond_bhai

Yes, e-Stamp papers are acceptable. I dont think its mandatory to have "Valid outside india" stamp. If you can, go to a notary who has "Govt. Of India" stamp instead of "Govt. of <state>" stamp.


----------



## anishkumar03

amitferns said:


> Thanks Anish. I received it after a good 12 hours.
> 
> They requested for additional documents with my SD. I only attached my Service certificate and named the file the same.
> Was I supposed to club the service certificate with my SD in one scanned file and reloaded it?
> Should the file be uploaded with 'Statutory Declaration' name?
> I have already sumitted. I hope it is ok to just upload the additional document and the name doesnt matter.


Actually, you should have submitted with the name corresponding to the content inside...but its ok...anyway they will open the doc and see...


----------



## bond_bhai

Got mine today, This is what it says - 

Your Bachelor of Engineering from XYZ University completed July 2003 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing 

The following employment after October 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Dates: 10/03 - 06/10 (6yrs 8mths)
Position: 
Employer: Emp A
Country: INDIA 

Dates: 06/10 - 06/12 (2yrs 0mths) 
Position: 
Employer: Emp B 
Country: INDIA 

Dates: 07/12 - 10/13 (1yrs 3mths) 
Position: 
Employer: Emp C
Country: INDIA

I did not apply for the current company, since there was a spin off and it was too confusing to get the letters at that time. Is this good?


----------



## tipzstamatic

bond_bhai said:


> Got mine today, This is what it says - Your Bachelor of Engineering from XYZ University completed July 2003 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing The following employment after October 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code. Dates: 10/03 - 06/10 (6yrs 8mths) Position: Employer: Emp A Country: INDIA Dates: 06/10 - 06/12 (2yrs 0mths) Position: Employer: Emp B Country: INDIA Dates: 07/12 - 10/13 (1yrs 3mths) Position: Employer: Emp C Country: INDIA I did not apply for the current company, since there was a spin off and it was too confusing to get the letters at that time. Is this good?


That is okay. But I'm not sure why you didn't include current one  you'll have to give it to DIBP as well right?

When did you submit your ACS application?


----------



## chdboy

bond_bhai said:


> Yes, e-Stamp papers are acceptable. I dont think its mandatory to have "Valid outside india" stamp. If you can, go to a notary who has "Govt. Of India" stamp instead of "Govt. of <state>" stamp.


I agree. These notaries in India have made it a profession to charge maximum by putting these unnecessary stamps. "Valid outside India" OR "Valid in Embassies" etc are not required at all...... Please do not pay them for it.

I have seen notaries charging even Rs 100 extra for putting the above stamps in red ink... what a way to extract money from someone's pocket !

Per page charges for Notary attestation stamp are not more than Rs 10/- as per govt notifications.


----------



## bond_bhai

tipzstamatic said:


> That is okay. But I'm not sure why you didn't include current one  you'll have to give it to DIBP as well right?
> 
> When did you submit your ACS application?


I did not because i had no idea the Business unit i (am) was working in would be spun off into a new company! They formed a new company after i applied for ACS, gave us predated end dates, offer letters and such. To make matters more twisted, the newly formed company was again acquired by another company!! All within a span of 3months. I will probably have to explain this to DIBP. Will this create a problem? I have the paper trial, like offer letters, change in company status etc.


----------



## sudhindrags

bond_bhai said:


> I did not because i had no idea the Business unit i (am) was working in would be spun off into a new company! They formed a new company after i applied for ACS, gave us predated end dates, offer letters and such. To make matters more twisted, the newly formed company was again acquired by another company!! All within a span of 3months. I will probably have to explain this to DIBP. Will this create a problem? I have the paper trial, like offer letters, change in company status etc.


I am in kind of similar situation. I am leaving my current job and joining new company on 27th March. I was thinking I will submit employment details only till 26 th March. Because, it is going to look absurd to provide employment reference letter for few days. What do you guys suggest? Or should I wait for few more months and then submit application for acs assessment including present employer.


----------



## anishkumar03

sudhindrags said:


> I am in kind of similar situation. I am leaving my current job and joining new company on 27th March. I was thinking I will submit employment details only till 26 th March. Because, it is going to look absurd to provide employment reference letter for few days. What do you guys suggest? Or should I wait for few more months and then submit application for acs assessment including present employer.


Submit whatever you have, no matter if it is one day or one min...ACS will take th part they want...dont bother about that..just submit it what you have..


----------



## ashokseenu

Hi,

Submitted ACS Skill accessment today for 263111. Website Status "Stage1"...
All documents are straight forward & hope to get completed by 12 weeks...:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Thanks
Ashok


----------



## rohit1_sharma

ashokseenu said:


> Hi, Submitted ACS Skill accessment today for 263111. Website Status "Stage1"... All documents are straight forward & hope to get completed by 12 weeks...:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: Thanks Ashok


Wish you all the best. Yes it should be complete in 12 weeks.


----------



## sagarsa

Got my ACS result yest...thanks to all the forum members for the advise...cheers!!!

standard deduction of 2 years...applied on 7dec...submitted additional docs on 12th Dec...


----------



## Vasu G

Hi Sathiya/Seniors,

Please suggest me with my following situation.

My ACS details :

Submitted on 14th Jan,
1st company - April'09 - July 2012,
2nd company - July'12 - Feb'14.

As I submitted my ACS on 14 Jan'14, my assessment will be done till date (i.e 14/01/2014). I left my 2nd company on 3rd Feb'14 and will join 3rd company in the middle of April'14. I may receive my ACS letter in the 2nd week of april'14. 

Now my question is "Will it be a problem after applying for my visa (Vic SS) because my 3rd company details aren't there in ACS letter?" or Will the case officer satisfy with the employment proofs of my 3rd company ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dev_aus

Hi,

I submitted SD signed by my Lead on Rs.100/- to ACS. CO requested for payslips, i sent them as one per each year. He again asked this:

Please upload the following documents into the Online Application Form:

*Company_A (need to certify the payslips or obtain one of the other documents below)*
All third party Statutory Declarations or Affidavits must include only one of the following:

Payslip - preferable first & last payslip
Human resource statement or Service Certificate
Termination Letter with corresponding dates

I got Company stamp from the HR on each payslip and again sent it to him. but CO again sent the same reply asking for payslips.

Does the CO mean to get the payslips certified by Notary similar to other docs??

Can anyone please help to comprehend what the CO is asking for?

Regards.


----------



## anishkumar03

dev_aus said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted SD signed by my Lead on Rs.100/- to ACS. CO requested for payslips, i sent them as one per each year. He again asked this:
> 
> Please upload the following documents into the Online Application Form:
> 
> *Company_A (need to certify the payslips or obtain one of the other documents below)*
> All third party Statutory Declarations or Affidavits must include only one of the following:
> 
> Payslip - preferable first & last payslip
> Human resource statement or Service Certificate
> Termination Letter with corresponding dates
> 
> I got Company stamp from the HR on each payslip and again sent it to him. but CO again sent the same reply asking for payslips.
> 
> Does the CO mean to get the payslips certified by Notary similar to other docs??
> 
> Can anyone please help to comprehend what the CO is asking for?
> 
> Regards.



You should certify the payslips, means notarize it and upload...


----------



## Shiv11

Hi Guys,
What is difference between normal assessment and rpl? 

For rpl what is processing time? Even for rpl acs is deducting year of experience for eee or ece branch or for computer science branch?

Any one who has done rpl please could u respond. .


----------



## bond_bhai

There are lots of threads related to RPLs. 
RPL is for those folks who do not have sufficient ICT content in their degree/education, usually people with Mechanical or Chemical degrees. ECE/EEE folks would ideally not need an RPL since they have ICT content in their education and hence get accessed nomally. 
If you decide to go thru the RPL route or was suggested to go for RPL by the ACS, they may deduct more than 4 years. There are cases where they have deducted 6 years from the experience.


----------



## abhifirewall

I have applied for the ACS Skills assessment on 3rd March. Its in stage 4 already which I think will be the same for 12 weeks. Hoping to submit EOI immediately after that to get invite in this financial year.
Can someone provide me the link for spreadsheet to update my details?

Thanks


----------



## tipzstamatic

abhifirewall said:


> I have applied for the ACS Skills assessment on 3rd March. Its in stage 4 already which I think will be the same for 12 weeks. Hoping to submit EOI immediately after that to get invite in this financial year.
> Can someone provide me the link for spreadsheet to update my details?
> 
> Thanks


Just put it in your signature first  i dont think the so-called spreadsheet is updated much these days


----------



## rohit1_sharma

bond_bhai said:


> There are lots of threads related to RPLs.
> RPL is for those folks who do not have sufficient ICT content in their degree/education, usually people with Mechanical or Chemical degrees. ECE/EEE folks would ideally not need an RPL since they have ICT content in their education and hence get accessed nomally.
> If you decide to go thru the RPL route or was suggested to go for RPL by the ACS, they may deduct more than 4 years. There are cases where they have deducted 6 years from the experience.


Also Based on the new summary of criteria, you can expect upto 8 years of deduction in your work experience when you submit RPL. For ICT-Major Advance Diploma at AQF level also I got 6 years of deduction. Things have changed quite a bit in the 2014 Summary of Criteria. The link to the document is below:

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria-2014.pdf


----------



## vignesh07

*ACS additional Documents*

Last month i had received an email from ACS asking for additional documents regarding the job experience. Two weeks back i uploaded all the required documents and still i havent received any response email from them and the ACS skill assessment status is showing "Awaiting Documents"

Has anyone has come across same kind of situation?? Please advice


----------



## Vasu G

vignesh07 said:


> Last month i had received an email from ACS asking for additional documents regarding the job experience. Two weeks back i uploaded all the required documents and still i havent received any response email from them and the ACS skill assessment status is showing "Awaiting Documents"
> 
> Has anyone has come across same kind of situation?? Please advice


Hey Vignesh,

I think it is natural with ACS, they will update the final steps quickly. When did you apply for ACS and what are your timelines of it (each stage) ?


----------



## rohit1_sharma

vignesh07 said:


> Last month i had received an email from ACS asking for additional documents regarding the job experience. Two weeks back i uploaded all the required documents and still i havent received any response email from them and the ACS skill assessment status is showing "Awaiting Documents"
> 
> Has anyone has come across same kind of situation?? Please advice


During my assessment, I was asked for additional documents. I uploaded them within 4 days and I got my assessment letter after 4 days.

There won't be any progress till the time the status is Awaiting Documents. It should change back to In Progress and post that you will get the assessment letter in a few days.


----------



## vignesh07

Vasu G said:


> Hey Vignesh,
> 
> I think it is natural with ACS, they will update the final steps quickly. When did you apply for ACS and what are your timelines of it (each stage) ?


I had applied for the skill assessment on 29th jan and i received an email for the documents on 7th feb and tomorrow i.e. 7th march is the last date to upload the additional documents which i have already done 2 weeks back.


----------



## tipzstamatic

vignesh07 said:


> I had applied for the skill assessment on 29th jan and i received an email for the documents on 7th feb and tomorrow i.e. 7th march is the last date to upload the additional documents which i have already done 2 weeks back.


At least you have interaction with them  mine has just been with assessor and it's 13 days before 12 weeks


----------



## Vasu G

vignesh07 said:


> I had applied for the skill assessment on 29th jan and i received an email for the documents on 7th feb and tomorrow i.e. 7th march is the last date to upload the additional documents which i have already done 2 weeks back.


Nothing to worry here. I think it will be moved to stage 4 next week. Cheers.


----------



## rranjan2910

Hello Seniors,
I am planning to submit documents for ACS assessment. I am in process of collecting employee reference but one of my employee is not ready to give me "To Whoom IT May Concern".

They have written To "Australian Computer Society" with below Job description.

The job responsibilities were as a member of a project team, followed standard practices and procedures to analyze
situations/data and provide quality work products to deliver functional and technical solutions on applications and
technology installations. Work involved some problem solving with assistance and guidance in understanding and
applying relevant Oracle methodologies and practices with limited autonomy. Implemented Oracle products and
technology in various industries to meet customer specifications.

Will above job description be considered an ICT Skill & they will accespt non "To Whoom IT May Concern" letter?

Please confirm, Appreciate your help.

Thanks,
Rajeev


----------



## kimh

Hi,

Has anyone ever been assessed for an occupation code, couldnt get a sponsorship and then gone ahead and got assessed for a different occupation code?

I was assessed for 261314, got rejected from Victoria. I am not sure if new list in July will open this code. Thinking of getting assessed for 261313.


----------



## sudhindrags

kimh said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone ever been assessed for an occupation code, couldnt get a sponsorship and then gone ahead and got assessed for a different occupation code?
> 
> I was assessed for 261314, got rejected from Victoria. I am not sure if new list in July will open this code. Thinking of getting assessed for 261313.


Any specific reason why you are applying for state sponsorship? Because, you seems to be having enough points for applying under 189.


----------



## sudhindrags

One question regarding ANZSCO codes. Is there any place where we can see number of positions open for each codes? I am in bit of dilemma whether to go for 261311, 261312, 261313. Technically I can apply for any of these. But, thinking of considering number of positions for each role.


----------



## bond_bhai

Ans. 1) 261314 - Software Tester. Not in Demand List, Needs to be sponsored by a state.

Ans. 2) http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/ and click on Reports. You might have to scroll down a little bit.


----------



## sudhindrags

bond_bhai said:


> Ans. 1) 261314 - Software Tester. Not in Demand List, Needs to be sponsored by a state.
> 
> Ans. 2) SkillSelect – SkillSelect and click on Reports. You might have to scroll down a little bit.


Thanks for the info. From the reports, it seems, All 261311, 261312 and 261313 comes under same category and hence, there will not be any difference if we apply in any of them. Please correct me if I am wrong.

Also, the number given are only for this financial year i suppose. In another 2 months, they will provide new ceilings or reset the count. Isn't it?


----------



## sudhindrags

While purchasing stamp paper(estamp), I have given only my name. Now I am worried that whether stamp paper should have the name person referring also. Any idea?


----------



## kimh

sudhindrags said:


> Any specific reason why you are applying for state sponsorship? Because, you seems to be having enough points for applying under 189.


Because my occupation is in the state sponsor list only.


----------



## gchabs

*Some clarifications please....*

Hello guys,

I got an email from ACS today, it reads...

*Dear Mr. XXXXX

Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by Australian Computer Society on 13 December 2013.

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111(ICT Business Analyst) of ANZSCO Code.

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Master of Science in Information Technology, Management and Org. Change from University of XXXX completed September 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a Major in computing

The following employment after November 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111(ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates : 11/11 - 12/13 (2 yrs 1 mths)
Poistion: Business Analyst
Employer: XXXX
Country: United Arab Emirates*

So does that mean I can claim all 15 points for education here, I know I can't claim any for work experience since only a month experience counts at skilled level.

I got this email today morning with a pdf attachment inside that had this letter addressed to me. Is this the letter I need to include in my EOI for DIBP assessment later or is it the one that I'll be receding by postal mail needs including for DIBP assessment?

Whats next, as in what should my immediate move be? Do I have to make an account on efax and ask them to fax me a copy of the outcome in the meantime?


----------



## gchabs

*Status*



gchabs said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I got an email from ACS today, it reads...
> 
> *Dear Mr. XXXXX
> 
> Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by Australian Computer Society on 13 December 2013.
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111(ICT Business Analyst) of ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Master of Science in Information Technology, Management and Org. Change from University of XXXX completed September 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a Major in computing
> 
> The following employment after November 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111(ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates : 11/11 - 12/13 (2 yrs 1 mths)
> Poistion: Business Analyst
> Employer: XXXX
> Country: United Arab Emirates*
> 
> So does that mean I can claim all 15 points for education here, I know I can't claim any for work experience since only a month experience counts at skilled level.
> 
> I got this email today morning with a pdf attachment inside that had this letter addressed to me. Is this the letter I need to include in my EOI for DIBP assessment later or is it the one that I'll be receiving by postal mail needs including for DIBP assessment?
> 
> Whats next, as in what should my immediate move be? Do I have to make an account on efax and ask them to fax me a copy of the outcome in the meantime?


Also I didn't see a change in my status, its still in Stage 4, however, the text "with assessor" has changed to "case finalized"


----------



## visitkangaroos

kimh said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone ever been assessed for an occupation code, couldnt get a sponsorship and then gone ahead and got assessed for a different occupation code?
> 
> I was assessed for 261314, got rejected from Victoria. I am not sure if new list in July will open this code. Thinking of getting assessed for 261313.


As much as i know its not about getting rejected by a state or not when you are thinking of review
You need to go for review within 60 days of your result and your roles and responsibilities should match the new ANZSCO code.
There is a lot in common between 261313 and 261314 so the chances are high of getting a positive review for 261314 especially if you are in automation testing. 
You can attach new reference letters as well but make sure you don't contradict with the old ones because the old ones are already in their database.
I got my wife first assessed for 261314 but since I was not able to claim 5 partner points so got a review done for 261313 and got a successful review in around 10 days
For one of her employer we kept the same reference letter but for the other one we asked her manager to give a slightly modified version.


----------



## visitkangaroos

gchabs said:


> Also I didn't see a change in my status, its still in Stage 4, however, the text "with assessor" has changed to "case finalized"


That doesn't make a difference. And yes you can claim 15 points for education but not for experience as you said


----------



## visitkangaroos

rranjan2910 said:


> Hello Seniors,
> I am planning to submit documents for ACS assessment. I am in process of collecting employee reference but one of my employee is not ready to give me "To Whoom IT May Concern".
> 
> They have written To "Australian Computer Society" with below Job description.
> 
> The job responsibilities were as a member of a project team, followed standard practices and procedures to analyze
> situations/data and provide quality work products to deliver functional and technical solutions on applications and
> technology installations. Work involved some problem solving with assistance and guidance in understanding and
> applying relevant Oracle methodologies and practices with limited autonomy. Implemented Oracle products and
> technology in various industries to meet customer specifications.
> 
> Will above job description be considered an ICT Skill & they will accespt non "To Whoom IT May Concern" letter?
> 
> Please confirm, Appreciate your help.
> 
> Thanks,
> Rajeev


I don't think that is a concern. The roles and responsibilities should be related to the assessed ANZSCO code which is more important. 
One of my previous employer didn’t give "To Whomsoever it may concern" and instead mentioned "that this letter is issued to assist him in the process of Australia immigration" which is pretty much the same. 
You can ask them to include the same as it's a little more generic. And then you can use the same at a later stage to give it to the Diac.
Anyways I think even referring to ACS should be fine.


----------



## anish13

gchabs said:


> Also I didn't see a change in my status, its still in Stage 4, however, the text "with assessor" has changed to "case finalized"


Yes, this doesnt make a difference. Even mine was in stage 4 and case finalized even after i received the letter. Now when i logged in it has gone to stage 5. Anyway, regardless of that you can claim the points assessed by ACS in the PDF.

Hope that helps


----------



## Apekshap

kimh said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone ever been assessed for an occupation code, couldnt get a sponsorship and then gone ahead and got assessed for a different occupation code?
> 
> I was assessed for 261314, got rejected from Victoria. I am not sure if new list in July will open this code. Thinking of getting assessed for 261313.


Kimh,

In which area and domain are you working?? Are you working on Automation Testing. Your Work Experience is higher I guess..


----------



## venu.koyyada

Hello Guys,

I am done with my ACS assessment and currently standing at 55 points. I am looking forward to get my wife's skill assessment done to gain 5 more points but I am quite confused through which department I should get her assessment done.

She has completed her Mechanical Engineering in 2011 and working in Accenture as Software Engineer. So it is about 3 years IT Experience.

Do I need to get her assessment done through ACS or Engineers Australia?

Secondly, shall I go for State sponsorship so that I will get another 5 points, so in total I will be having 65 points and my file would be picked up faster or go for 189 with 60 points?

Kindly suggest.

Regards
Venu


----------



## Vasu G

venu.koyyada said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I am done with my ACS assessment and currently standing at 55 points. I am looking forward to get my wife's skill assessment done to gain 5 more points but I am quite confused through which department I should get her assessment done.
> 
> She has completed her Mechanical Engineering in 2011 and working in Accenture as Software Engineer. So it is about 3 years IT Experience.
> 
> Do I need to get her assessment done through ACS or Engineers Australia?
> 
> Secondly, shall I go for State sponsorship so that I will get another 5 points, so in total I will be having 65 points and my file would be picked up faster or go for 189 with 60 points?
> 
> Kindly suggest.
> 
> Regards
> Venu


Hi Venu,

I think you should get your wife's experience assessment from ACS not sure about her Mechanical Engineering (I think ACS does that, check with seniors). 
Considering loooooong queue of 60 and 65 pointers for 189 you should wait for a period of 6 months to get invitation. My personal suggestion is to go for 190, it would hardly take 2-3 months to get invitation.


----------



## venu.koyyada

Vasu G said:


> Hi Venu,
> 
> I think you should get your wife's experience assessment from ACS not sure about her Mechanical Engineering (I think ACS does that, check with seniors).
> Considering loooooong queue of 60 and 65 pointers for 189 you should wait for a period of 6 months to get invitation. My personal suggestion is to go for 190, it would hardly take 2-3 months to get invitation.


Thanks Vasu for your prompt response.

As her education qualification is Mechanical Engineering, I think she needs at least 6 years of experience.


----------



## sudhindrags

Vasu G said:


> Hi Venu,
> 
> I think you should get your wife's experience assessment from ACS not sure about her Mechanical Engineering (I think ACS does that, check with seniors).
> Considering loooooong queue of 60 and 65 pointers for 189 you should wait for a period of 6 months to get invitation. My personal suggestion is to go for 190, it would hardly take 2-3 months to get invitation.


Is there a long queue for even 65 pointers? I thought very less people are there with 65.


----------



## kingcantona7

hi friends..really confused...need help

my spouse is in her ACS stage 4 now....profession is 261313, software engineer....she would get around 55 points by april end.....60 points by june 15th( will complete another year of exp to get 5 point)...
I am planning to get my ACS done too to make it around 65 by the time(3 months from now on)....so the maximum we would get is 65....
On seeing the skill select, I see the cutoff is 70 for 2613 professions....my doubt is should I waster 500 AUD for my skill select...(has the cutoff risen to 70 last year also and then gone down to 65 and 60).....or should we wait for 190 in next fin. year...what do you guys think is a better option?


----------



## abhifirewall

kingcantona7 said:


> hi friends..really confused...need help
> 
> my spouse is in her ACS stage 4 now....profession is 261313, software engineer....she would get around 55 points by april end.....60 points by june 15th( will complete another year of exp to get 5 point)...
> I am planning to get my ACS done too to make it around 65 by the time(3 months from now on)....so the maximum we would get is 65....
> On seeing the skill select, I see the cutoff is 70 for 2613 professions....my doubt is should I waster 500 AUD for my skill select...(has the cutoff risen to 70 last year also and then gone down to 65 and 60).....or should we wait for 190 in next fin. year...what do you guys think is a better option?


Hey,

I think 190 is a good option although cutoff has not gone to 65 or 70. Its still 60.
Only thing is the backlog of 60 and 65 pointers are huge and DIBP is inviting 86 EOIs in every round for 2613 professionals. But looks like that the last month of June will get lot of invites. I'm also hoping for the same. My ACS is in processing and hoping to get results by end of May. 
About next financial year - its very unpredictable. Not sure what they have in package!

Cheers


----------



## kingcantona7

hi abhi,

so for 190, the point cutoff does not matter right...even if you only have 55 and if a state nominates, then you get the invite right?


----------



## abhifirewall

kingcantona7 said:


> hi abhi,
> 
> so for 190, the point cutoff does not matter right...even if you only have 55 and if a state nominates, then you get the invite right?


Hi King,

For 190 also you need to have minimum of 60 points. Please note you'll get 5 points extra over 189 when you go for state sponsorship. Not sure how long its taking these to days to get an invite though.

Cheers!!


----------



## pappu123

*Hi*



venu.koyyada said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I am done with my ACS assessment and currently standing at 55 points. I am looking forward to get my wife's skill assessment done to gain 5 more points but I am quite confused through which department I should get her assessment done.
> 
> She has completed her Mechanical Engineering in 2011 and working in Accenture as Software Engineer. So it is about 3 years IT Experience.
> 
> Do I need to get her assessment done through ACS or Engineers Australia?
> 
> Secondly, shall I go for State sponsorship so that I will get another 5 points, so in total I will be having 65 points and my file would be picked up faster or go for 189 with 60 points?
> 
> Kindly suggest.
> 
> Regards
> Venu


I think you need to go through RPL due to mechanical engineering degree. For getting 5 points you need to show 2 years of experience. So you need minimum 6 + 2 = 8 years of total experience to get a positive result. So, I suggest don't go for the assessment and don't spend money on this. Rather you can try to maximise your IELTS score by utilizing this money.


----------



## nicemathan

Hi All,

Today I submitted ACS skills assessment.

May I know when I will get the acknowledgement mail with login details from them.

Refreshing my mail box for the past one hour yet to get it.

Regards,
Raj


----------



## abhifirewall

nicemathan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I submitted ACS skills assessment.
> 
> May I know when I will get the acknowledgement mail with login details from them.
> 
> Refreshing my mail box for the past one hour yet to get it.
> 
> Regards,
> Raj


You get it within 24 hours. The acknowledgement doesn't come immediately.


----------



## nicemathan

Thanks Abhi...Lets stay in touch as we are just weeks apart  All the very best for your IELTS exams..... do keep us posted with your results of IELTS


----------



## abhifirewall

nicemathan said:


> Thanks Abhi...Lets stay in touch as we are just weeks apart  All the very best for your IELTS exams..... do keep us posted with your results of IELTS


Thanks buddy.
Have you given IELTS already?


----------



## ajay.lele83

Hello All,

Anyone received ACS result for the submission dates between 15th to 25th Dec?


----------



## tipzstamatic

ajay.lele83 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Anyone received ACS result for the submission dates between 15th to 25th Dec?


i think someone submitted on dec 16 and got it last friday/sat. im still waiting for mine. should arrive hopefully tom or wed.


----------



## ajay.lele83

Hey,
thanks so i hope it should arrive for me as well in next couple of weeks.


----------



## Hunter85

guys please do not forget : ACS offices were closed between 1st of january till 15th so you will have 2 weeks of delay. If you check my time-line you can see that i got my results in 2.5 months. So avaregaly they return the results in 2 months but you should add holidays on top of that.


----------



## tipzstamatic

Hunter85 said:


> guys please do not forget : ACS offices were closed between 1st of january till 15th so you will have 2 weeks of delay. If you check my time-line you can see that i got my results in 2.5 months. So avaregaly they return the results in 2 months but you should add holidays on top of that.


you got yours quite early  im nearing 12 weeks on the 13th...and i hope the holiday does not go on top of the approximate 12 week time


----------



## ShradhaAgr

ajay.lele83 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Anyone received ACS result for the submission dates between 15th to 25th Dec?


Hi ajay.lele83,

I applied on Dec 8th and still waiting....


----------



## ajay.lele83

ShradhaAgr said:


> Hi ajay.lele83,
> 
> I applied on Dec 8th and still waiting....


Oh that's interesting for which code you have applied? is it normal or RPL assessment.


----------



## ShradhaAgr

ajay.lele83 said:


> Oh that's interesting for which code you have applied? is it normal or RPL assessment.


It is for the same code as yours...


----------



## ajay.lele83

All the best, Hope you get it soon


----------



## nicemathan

abhifirewall said:


> Thanks buddy.
> Have you given IELTS already?


Nopes not yet...planning to give it during 3rd or 4th week of April'14.

Till that will prepare...wanted to get required band in the 1st attempt... lets see


----------



## emerald89

How much does it cost to sit IELTS in India in US dollar? Seems like a lot people try more than once or some even have 6 times. 



nicemathan said:


> Nopes not yet...planning to give it during 3rd or 4th week of April'14.
> 
> Till that will prepare...wanted to get required band in the 1st attempt... lets see


----------



## ajay.lele83

its around 150 to 155 USD.


----------



## tipzstamatic

ajay.lele83 said:


> its around 150 to 155 USD.


It's 320 SGD for British Council here in Singapore.
I believe it's around 10,000 PHP in philippines (IDP)


----------



## barinder

tipzstamatic said:


> It's 320 SGD for British Council here in Singapore.
> I believe it's around 10,000 PHP in philippines (IDP)


Both BC/IDP tests costs INR 9900/- in India thats roughly around 206.60 SGD or 163.12 USD at current exchange rate.


----------



## nicemathan

emerald89 said:


> How much does it cost to sit IELTS in India in US dollar? Seems like a lot people try more than once or some even have 6 times.


Not sure of the US $ amount but its 9,900 INR in India.


----------



## ajay.lele83

Hello All,

Has anyone got the positive assessment from ACS in last few days (for the one's who applied around second week of Dec)?


----------



## tipzstamatic

Not yet.
I'm still clarifying wth them. I asked and said because of break, for dec 19 - it starts count from jan 23. :-/


----------



## ajay.lele83

so does that mean we need to count 12 weeks from 23rd Jan?


----------



## tipzstamatic

ajay.lele83 said:


> so does that mean we need to count 12 weeks from 23rd Jan?


LOL. I'm still waiting for response. I misquoted my reference number so someone else responded in behalf of my CO. Will see their reply.


----------



## ajay.lele83

tipzstamatic said:


> LOL. I'm still waiting for response. I misquoted my reference number so someone else responded in behalf of my CO. Will see their reply.


OK, please keep me posted.


----------



## gchabs

ajay.lele83 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Has anyone got the positive assessment from ACS in last few days (for the one's who applied around second week of Dec)?


That's me! Still waiting on the postal mail to arrive though. Had applied on the 13th December.


----------



## ajay.lele83

gchabs said:


> That's me! Still waiting on the postal mail to arrive though. Had applied on the 13th December.


Postal Mail? As far as i know the assessment letter is usually sent via e-mail.


----------



## gchabs

ajay.lele83 said:


> Postal Mail? As far as i know the assessment letter is usually sent via e-mail.


Yes! Got that, however aren't we suppose to get a copy by post too!?


----------



## gchabs

gchabs said:


> Yes! Got that, however aren't we suppose to get a copy by post too!?


Not that I need one but just thought it to be a part of process really.


----------



## ajay.lele83

gchabs said:


> Not that I need one but just thought it to be a part of process really.


No not really ACS does not send any Postal copy of the assessment letter.


----------



## ShradhaAgr

ajay.lele83 said:


> Postal Mail? As far as i know the assessment letter is usually sent via e-mail.


Got my ACS result today. had applied on December 8th.


----------



## ajay.lele83

ShradhaAgr said:


> Got my ACS result today. had applied on December 8th.


Gr8 what was the outcome,did they reduced your work exp?


----------



## ShradhaAgr

ajay.lele83 said:


> Gr8 what was the outcome,did they reduced your work exp?


I have around 2.5 yrs of exp. before MCA and then 5+ after it. they did not deduct any after MCA.


----------



## ajay.lele83

ShradhaAgr said:


> I have around 2.5 yrs of exp. before MCA and then 5+ after it. they did not deduct any after MCA.


That is a good news, so have you also completed with your IELTS?


----------



## ShradhaAgr

ajay.lele83 said:


> That is a good news, so have you also completed with your IELTS?


No given the exam , waiting for the results ...21st March


----------



## abhifirewall

ShradhaAgr said:


> I have around 2.5 yrs of exp. before MCA and then 5+ after it. they did not deduct any after MCA.


Hey,

Congrats on your ACS results.
How much of overall experience did they give then out of 7.5 years?


----------



## ajay.lele83

Hello All,

Anyone received positive assessment today?


----------



## ShradhaAgr

abhifirewall said:


> Hey,
> 
> Congrats on your ACS results.
> How much of overall experience did they give then out of 7.5 years?


5 yrs 2 months as on Dec 2013


----------



## Shiv11

*Partner skill assessment*

Hi All,
I want to claim 5 points for Partner skill.

She has completed M.com recently but she works as a software tester (Almost 4 years) after completing B.com (from 2010).

I would like to know, Will ACS assess for M.com stream? Kindly anyone would let me know which organization will do skill assessment for Software tester with M.com degree?

Another Point, I got +ve skill assessment for Software Engineer (261313) and I am going to be main applicant so my doubt I can claim partner 5 points for Software Engineer (261313).

I mean software tester (261314) and Software Engineer (261313) are in same group list how to find this?

Experts for advise.


----------



## ajay.lele83

Hello Shiv,

Yes but M.Com will be considered as NON ICT qualification hence you will have to apply using RPL route. Also as it is non ict qualification 6 years of work exp will be deducted. Can you let me know what is the total IT exp your wife is carrying?


----------



## redgrape

Dear All, for the "Degree or Award Certificate" to be submitted to ACS, I have both Bachelor and Masters degree in computer engineering and im planning to submit an A4 size color photocopy of the large thick certificate usually received from Uni. I will have certified before as true copy. 
Is this OK or I need to get a regular type of document/paper from University stating my degree and other details...


----------



## nicemathan

redgrape said:


> Dear All, for the "Degree or Award Certificate" to be submitted to ACS, I have both Bachelor and Masters degree in computer engineering and im planning to submit an A4 size color photocopy of the large thick certificate usually received from Uni. I will have certified before as true copy.
> Is this OK or I need to get a regular type of document/paper from University stating my degree and other details...


 photocopy with certified before as true copy seal and sign, will do ... along with mark sheets and subject names


----------



## Shiv11

ajay.lele83 said:


> Hello Shiv,
> 
> Yes but M.Com will be considered as NON ICT qualification hence you will have to apply using RPL route. Also as it is non ict qualification 6 years of work exp will be deducted. Can you let me know what is the total IT exp your wife is carrying?


She has done b.com from computer side and there was total 5 computer subjects in 3 years of course. She is having 4 years of experience+ m.com


----------



## ajay.lele83

Shiv11 said:


> She has done b.com from computer side and there was total 5 computer subjects in 3 years of course. She is having 4 years of experience+ m.com


B.Com from computer side? i am confused , i believe she has Commerce Bachelor Degree which is obviously non ICT degree and not closely related to her occupation as Software Tester.


----------



## Shiv11

ajay.lele83 said:


> B.Com from computer side? i am confused , i believe she has Commerce Bachelor Degree which is obviously non ICT degree and not closely related to her occupation as Software Tester.


If it is non ict then what is the solution? There is any body other than acs which does assessment for b.com or m.com?


----------



## ajay.lele83

Shiv11 said:


> If it is non ict then what is the solution? There is any body other than acs which does assessment for b.com or m.com?


Dude,

you will have to get her assessment done from ACS using RPL where you will need to prepare report and send it across, ACS will not assess the qualification.

For qualification related points you will need to send your details to VETASSEE. Hope this helps


----------



## karnavidyut

ajay.lele83 said:


> Dude,
> 
> you will have to get her assessment done from ACS using RPL where you will need to prepare report and send it across, ACS will not assess the qualification.
> 
> For qualification related points you will need to send your details to VETASSEE. Hope this helps


If she had any computer papers in Bcom, try to first submit it as a regular application. I am not sure but it just might get through as minor related to ICT. Please note that you will have to let go of the Mcom degree, since it doesnt have any ICT content. 
Even if it doesnt they will give you the option to go via RPL, so keep your RPL related work ready in case if you have use that route.
Thats just my opinion, doesnt hurt to try your luck once


----------



## kingcantona7

karnavidyut said:


> If she had any computer papers in Bcom, try to first submit it as a regular application. I am not sure but it just might get through as minor related to ICT. Please note that you will have to let go of the Mcom degree, since it doesnt have any ICT content.
> Even if it doesnt they will give you the option to go via RPL, so keep your RPL related work ready in case if you have use that route.
> Thats just my opinion, doesnt hurt to try your luck once



Hi,

Any updates for anyone applied in late december..as per this thread, somebody who applied on Dec 30, got the result...
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/372425-acs-result-need-clarification.html


----------



## ajay.lele83

kingcantona7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any updates for anyone applied in late december..as per this thread, somebody who applied on Dec 30, got the result...
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/372425-acs-result-need-clarification.html


I applied on 24th dec ad still waiting for the result


----------



## Vasu G

ajay.lele83 said:


> I applied on 24th dec ad still waiting for the result


I think you will complete your 12 weeks by 18th Mar'14, So there is a very good chance that you will get your assessment by next week. Cheers.


----------



## MazKhanz

Status changed in Stage4 from "With Assessor" to "In Progress"...hope they dont send it back to Stage3 requesting more docs :fingerscrossed:

Hopefully this wait will end this month...been hoping from the time I submitted on 27th Dec'13 that mine would be one of those lucky cases where I get the results in a month (wishful thinking  )

Now hopeing to apply & get the Vic sponsorship before any changes to CSOL or other components of Aus immigration.


----------



## kingcantona7

MazKhanz said:


> Status changed in Stage4 from "With Assessor" to "In Progress"...hope they dont send it back to Stage3 requesting more docs :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Hopefully this wait will end this month...been hoping from the time I submitted on 27th Dec'13 that mine would be one of those lucky cases where I get the results in a month (wishful thinking  )
> 
> Now hopeing to apply & get the Vic sponsorship before any changes to CSOL or other components of Aus immigration.


Hi,

please do update guys...anyone got their results today/yest?
this thread looks really inactive....
any updates will ease my nerves too...


----------



## kingcantona7

also, when do they publish the next sol/csol...i know the new list is applicable only on july 1st onwards,, but any clue on when do they publish it??


----------



## Boy666

Good luck


----------



## kingcantona7

people who applied on last week of Dec, any updates?


----------



## prabhuranjan

MazKhanz said:


> Status changed in Stage4 from "With Assessor" to "In Progress"...hope they dont send it back to Stage3 requesting more docs :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Hopefully this wait will end this month...been hoping from the time I submitted on 27th Dec'13 that mine would be one of those lucky cases where I get the results in a month (wishful thinking  )
> 
> Now hopeing to apply & get the Vic sponsorship before any changes to CSOL or other components of Aus immigration.


You will get your results by Wednesday or at least by this Friday max.

Visa189|261312 Dev.Prog|IELTS 7.5 |ACS:21Oct - Jan16|EOI: Jan31|Invite: Mar 10 |Lodge!?|PCC:!?|MED:!?|CO:!?|GRANT:!?
Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Vasu G

Into 10th week now... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## MazKhanz

shoot! my application status was changed back to "Awaiting documents" in stage3...however I did not receive any emails from them yet..checked all folders. I had given my official email ID...I have been using that ID since the start of the application and did receive emails from ACS earlier, I do not think the mails from ACS would be blocked.

Is there a delay between status changes on ACS portal and actual communication? anyone been thru this before?


----------



## OZdream123

Hello!

update: 

Applied ACS assessment: 7th jan 2014
Moved to 'In Progress' Today (19th March 2014)


261313
IELTS: 8,9,8.5,8.5, O:8.5


----------



## rohit1_sharma

:mad2:


MazKhanz said:


> shoot! my application status was changed back to "Awaiting documents" in stage3...however I did not receive any emails from them yet..checked all folders. I had given my official email ID...I have been using that ID since the start of the application and did receive emails from ACS earlier, I do not think the mails from ACS would be blocked.
> 
> Is there a delay between status changes on ACS portal and actual communication? anyone been thru this before?


Just wait for a day or two. Sometimes there can be a delay in getting emails.

If you still don't get it then try to email ACS.


----------



## ajay.lele83

OZdream123 said:


> Hello!
> 
> update:
> 
> Applied ACS assessment: 7th jan 2014
> Moved to 'In Progress' Today (19th March 2014)
> 
> 
> 261313
> IELTS: 8,9,8.5,8.5, O:8.5




you are lucky, i applied on 24th Dec and still my status has not been changed. Hope it changes soon


----------



## OZdream123

ajay.lele83 said:


> you are lucky, i applied on 24th Dec and still my status has not been changed. Hope it changes soon


I believe it depends on who is assigned to your case.. Good luck buddy, hope yours moves soon..


----------



## r_saraj

Hey mates...
My ACS assessment is published and got +ve result-Major in Computing with 2yrs of my exp is deducted... !
Lets move ahead...to IELTS!!!


----------



## tipzstamatic

r_saraj said:


> Hey mates...
> My ACS assessment is published and got +ve result-Major in Computing with 2yrs of my exp is deducted... !
> Lets move ahead...to IELTS!!!


congratulations! so now we know theyve completed some on dec 19


----------



## Vasu G

r_saraj said:


> Hey mates...
> My ACS assessment is published and got +ve result-Major in Computing with 2yrs of my exp is deducted... !
> Lets move ahead...to IELTS!!!


Congrats dude !!! All the best for IELTS.


----------



## ajay.lele83

r_saraj said:


> Hey mates...
> My ACS assessment is published and got +ve result-Major in Computing with 2yrs of my exp is deducted... !
> Lets move ahead...to IELTS!!!


Hello,
congratulations, all the best for the next process.


----------



## kingcantona7

ajay.lele83 said:


> Hello,
> congratulations, all the best for the next process.


Congrats saraj...
just wondering why results are not coming in the same order as applied date.??

anyone knows?


----------



## kingcantona7

and saraj...was your degree cse?


----------



## tipzstamatic

kingcantona7 said:


> Congrats saraj...
> just wondering why results are not coming in the same order as applied date.??
> 
> anyone knows?


depends mostly on CO i guess and its case to case. maybe he has just one employment to assess while others like for myself i have 5


----------



## kingcantona7

tipzstamatic said:


> depends mostly on CO i guess and its case to case. maybe he has just one employment to assess while others like for myself i have 5


yeah..guess you are right..makes sense..


----------



## r_saraj

kingcantona7 said:


> and saraj...was your degree cse?


Yes... BE in CSE!


----------



## kingcantona7

r_saraj said:


> Yes... BE in CSE!



Thanks for clarifying ...but now have a bigger doubt...

You graduated in april 99, started working from may 99....so 2 years deduction should be till may 2001...so why is the skill met date in july 2002...
please clarify..thanks in advance


----------



## nonee17

Hey folks,

Just wanted to inform that it has been 1 month since I have submitted my ACS documents. :fingerscrossed:




Thanks,


----------



## kingcantona7

nonee17 said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> Just wanted to inform that it has been 1 month since I have submitted my ACS documents. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,




hi,

please keep your timeline in your signature...will be helpful for others to understand...
and welcome to the waiting stage...hope we all get it done in less than 3 months


----------



## Ajith

Applied on Feb 25 .In Stage 4 "With Assessor"


----------



## rohit1_sharma

It's taking about 10-12 weeks these days based on the documents you provide. If your application moves to Stage 3 for additional document requirement then 1 -2 extra weeks after uploading the required documents.


----------



## visitkangaroos

One of my friend is planning to start the process for Australian PR and he would like to claim 5 partner points to increase the chances. His wife has done her graduation in Electrical Engineering. So does anyone have an idea if ACS deducts 4 or 5 years for Software Engineer (261313). She has presently 4.5 years of experience .

I myself got assessed for Electronics Engineering and ACS deducted 4 years, but not sure about Electrical Engineerint.

Her institution had Electrical and Electronics as two separate branches. Some one who has already got the assessment done for Electrical Engineering, please suggest.

Kindly redirect me to the correct thread if this is not the place to do so.


----------



## emerald89

Hi ,

It will depend on whether she has taken minors in software related subjects. If her degree is totally non-IT, ACS might deduct up to six years. But my understanding is that the partner point does not need to have total number of working experience equivalent to the main applicant to claim point. Following is the minimum eligibility criteria to go for assessment. If there is no ICT content in her degree, she will have to go for the last option, non-ICT +RPL. She will need minimum 6 yrs of working experience. 


Bachelor Degree or Higher with an ICT Major
 If your degree is assessed as having an ICT major which is closely related to your nominated
occupation, you will require 2 years relevant work experience completed within the past 10
years or 4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history
(whichever date is earlier) to meet the suitability criteria.
 If your degree is assessed as having an ICT major which is NOT closely related to your
nominated occupation, you will require 4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in
your past work history to meet the suitability criteria.
Bachelor Degree or Higher with an ICT Minor
 If your degree is assessed as having an ICT minor which is closely related to your nominated
occupation, you will require 5 years relevant work experience completed in the past 10 years
or 6 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history (whichever
date is earlier) to meet the suitability criteria.
 If your degree is assessed as having an ICT minor which is NOT closely related to your
nominated occupation, you will require 6 years relevant work experience completed anytime in
your past work history to meet the suitability criteria.
Non ICT Bachelor Degree or Higher
 If your degree is assessed with insufficient ICT content, you will require 6 years relevant work
experience completed anytime in your past work history, plus a suitable Recognition of Prior
Learning (RPL) application to meet the suitability criteria.



visitkangaroos said:


> One of my friend is planning to start the process for Australian PR and he would like to claim 5 partner points to increase the chances. His wife has done her graduation in Electrical Engineering. So does anyone have an idea if ACS deducts 4 or 5 years for Software Engineer (261313). She has presently 4.5 years of experience .
> 
> I myself got assessed for Electronics Engineering and ACS deducted 4 years, but not sure about Electrical Engineerint.
> 
> Her institution had Electrical and Electronics as two separate branches. Some one who has already got the assessment done for Electrical Engineering, please suggest.
> 
> Kindly redirect me to the correct thread if this is not the place to do so.


----------



## emerald89

Hi there,

I think you can write to ACS and make and inquiry. For my case, I wrote to them and they replied to me the very next day.





MazKhanz said:


> shoot! my application status was changed back to "Awaiting documents" in stage3...however I did not receive any emails from them yet..checked all folders. I had given my official email ID...I have been using that ID since the start of the application and did receive emails from ACS earlier, I do not think the mails from ACS would be blocked.
> 
> Is there a delay between status changes on ACS portal and actual communication? anyone been thru this before?


----------



## ajay.lele83

Hello All,

Anyone with Positive Assessment result received today?


----------



## rajeshv91

*Next Process and procedure*

Hi Friends,
I am newbie to this forum, I just got my report from ACS which was positive. I am still waiting for my IELTS Score. Can someone help me out with next process and the time line involved and other tips as well. Please help me out with minimum score of IELTS for various Statesponosrship as well.


----------



## smartclick.lalit

tipzstamatic said:


> congratulations! so now we know theyve completed some on dec 19


One of my friends applied on 30th Dec and got positive assessment last week.
May be the processing time primarily depends on your CO.


----------



## r_saraj

kingcantona7 said:


> Thanks for clarifying ...but now have a bigger doubt...
> 
> You graduated in april 99, started working from may 99....so 2 years deduction should be till may 2001...so why is the skill met date in july 2002...
> please clarify..thanks in advance


Sorry... they hv deducted 3 yrs and 2 months... anyhow doesn't matter!!


----------



## ajay.lele83

rajeshv91 said:


> Hi Friends,
> I am newbie to this forum, I just got my report from ACS which was positive. I am still waiting for my IELTS Score. Can someone help me out with next process and the time line involved and other tips as well. Please help me out with minimum score of IELTS for various Statesponosrship as well.



First of all Congratulations on your result, can you please let me know when did you applied for ACS?

Next process is to apply for EOI, if you are looking for state sponsorship then you will need to apply EOI first and mention the reference number while applying to stats.
Regarding IELTS scores it varies to different states like NSW 6 in each band SA 6.5 each and Vic 7 each


----------



## visitkangaroos

emerald89 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> It will depend on whether she has taken minors in software related subjects. If her degree is totally non-IT, ACS might deduct up to six years. But my understanding is that the partner point does not need to have total number of working experience equivalent to the main applicant to claim point. Following is the minimum eligibility criteria to go for assessment. If there is no ICT content in her degree, she will have to go for the last option, non-ICT +RPL. She will need minimum 6 yrs of working experience.
> 
> 
> Bachelor Degree or Higher with an ICT Major
>  If your degree is assessed as having an ICT major which is closely related to your nominated
> occupation, you will require 2 years relevant work experience completed within the past 10
> years or 4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history
> (whichever date is earlier) to meet the suitability criteria.
>  If your degree is assessed as having an ICT major which is NOT closely related to your
> nominated occupation, you will require 4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in
> your past work history to meet the suitability criteria.
> Bachelor Degree or Higher with an ICT Minor
>  If your degree is assessed as having an ICT minor which is closely related to your nominated
> occupation, you will require 5 years relevant work experience completed in the past 10 years
> or 6 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history (whichever
> date is earlier) to meet the suitability criteria.
>  If your degree is assessed as having an ICT minor which is NOT closely related to your
> nominated occupation, you will require 6 years relevant work experience completed anytime in
> your past work history to meet the suitability criteria.
> Non ICT Bachelor Degree or Higher
>  If your degree is assessed with insufficient ICT content, you will require 6 years relevant work
> experience completed anytime in your past work history, plus a suitable Recognition of Prior
> Learning (RPL) application to meet the suitability criteria.



Thanks emerald for the detailed response. I am actually aware of some of this. We have similar information at https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria-2014.pdf

What I am really looking for is the trend for Electrical Engineering done from colleges which has it as a separate branch from Electronics Engineering.

Is it evaluated as ICT Major or ICT Minor or non-ICT. Because if it is ICT Major then that should result in 4 years deduction similar to Electronics Engineering.

I do understand that it will vary for different course contents. Someone who has graduated with Electrical Engineering and got evaluated for ACS, can you please shed some light to it?


----------



## sagarj

I have also got my ACS approval and appeared for IELTS. 
My total score is 55 points , breakdown as :
Point for Age : 30 (Current Age :30)
Education : 15 (Master's)
Experience : 10 (total 9 but after deduction 7)

So I would need atleast 7 points in IELTS


----------



## kingcantona7

sagarj said:


> I have also got my ACS approval and appeared for IELTS.
> My total score is 55 points , breakdown as :
> Point for Age : 30 (Current Age :30)
> Education : 15 (Master's)
> Experience : 10 (total 9 but after deduction 7)
> 
> So I would need atleast 7 points in IELTS



could somebody clarify if the deduction for ICT major with closely related occupation is eactly 2 years or something between 2 to 4 years....as saraj mentioned he had 3years and 2 months deducted....

Has anyone got exactly 2 years deduction...please clarify..worried

I have btech-cse and closely related profession but only 3 years experience...so worried...


----------



## rajeshv91

I am a Masters with 8 Years of Experience, But my ACS is saying they are considering my experience from June 2008 where as i started working from May 2006. Does this mean when i am applying for EOI, i will be losing the points for my Experience.


----------



## ajay.lele83

rajeshv91 said:


> I am a Masters with 8 Years of Experience, But my ACS is saying they are considering my experience from June 2008 where as i started working from May 2006. Does this mean when i am applying for EOI, i will be losing the points for my Experience.


Hello,

you should always consider the expirience mentioned as per ACS for safer side and you can list the remaining exp as non relevant.


----------



## kingcantona7

rajeshv91 said:


> I am a Masters with 8 Years of Experience, But my ACS is saying they are considering my experience from June 2008 where as i started working from May 2006. Does this mean when i am applying for EOI, i will be losing the points for my Experience.


is the deduction 24 months? i think its normal as ACS deducts 2 years for ICT major with closely related occupation


----------



## ajay.lele83

kingcantona7 said:


> is the deduction 24 months? i think its normal as ACS deducts 2 years for ICT major with closely related occupation


yes if the deduction is 2 years then it is normal for ICT major as per "Summary of Criteria".


----------



## siva19

Hi Experts/Mates,

Received postive ACS result today for the code 263111, deduced two years of experience. Kindly any one confirm that I can claim full 5 years of experience or it's 4 Yr and 11 Months only.

Note : Still I am working on the same company which one is mentioend in last employer.

ACS data as follows.
-------------------------------

The following employment after October 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 10/06 - 12/10 (4yrs 2mths)
Position: Lead Engineer
Employer: XXXXXXX Technologies Ltd
Country: INDIA

Dates: 12/10 - 08/11 (0yrs 8mths)
Position: Senior Network Engineer
Employer: XXXXXX Technologies India Private Ltd
Country: INDIA

Dates: 08/11 - 11/13 (2yrs 3mths)
Position: VOIP Engineer
Employer: XXXXX Technologies Ltd
Country: INDIA
--------------------------------

Thanks,
Sivaraj R


----------



## rajeshv91

The below is the response from ACS, so in this case how much they are calculating my experience as

The following employment after June 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled 

level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. 



Dates: 05/06 - 03/07 (0yrs 10mths) 

Position: Role

Employer: XXX

Country: XXX



Dates: 04/07 - 10/12 (5yrs 6mths) 

Position: Role

Employer: YYY 

Country: YYY



Dates: 10/12 - 01/14 (1yrs 3mths) 

Position: Role 

Employer:ZZZ

Country: ZZZ


----------



## bond_bhai

rajeshv91 said:


> The below is the response from ACS, so in this case how much they are calculating my experience as
> 
> The following employment after June 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
> 
> level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> 
> 
> Dates: 05/06 - 03/07 (0yrs 10mths)
> 
> Position: Role
> 
> Employer: XXX
> 
> Country: XXX
> 
> 
> 
> Dates: 04/07 - 10/12 (5yrs 6mths)
> 
> Position: Role
> 
> Employer: YYY
> 
> Country: YYY
> 
> 
> 
> Dates: 10/12 - 01/14 (1yrs 3mths)
> 
> Position: Role
> 
> Employer:ZZZ
> 
> Country: ZZZ


They have deducted 2 years. So it will from June 2008 to Jan 2014 (or the day you apply for EOI if you dont change companies). 5+ years.


----------



## pappu123

visitkangaroos said:


> Thanks emerald for the detailed response. I am actually aware of some of this. We have similar information at https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria-2014.pdf
> 
> What I am really looking for is the trend for Electrical Engineering done from colleges which has it as a separate branch from Electronics Engineering.
> 
> Is it evaluated as ICT Major or ICT Minor or non-ICT. Because if it is ICT Major then that should result in 4 years deduction similar to Electronics Engineering.
> 
> I do understand that it will vary for different course contents. Someone who has graduated with Electrical Engineering and got evaluated for ACS, can you please shed some light to it?


Hi, 

For Electrical Engineering 6 years deduction and for Electrical and Electronics it is 4 years.


----------



## visitkangaroos

pappu123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> For Electrical Engineering 6 years deduction and for Electrical and Electronics it is 4 years.


Thanks pappu123. This helps. So did you apply with Electrical Engineering or you know of some of your friend who applied has done his graduation in Electrical Engineering.

Also with Electrical Engineering you have to take the RPL route or the Skills one.


----------



## pappu123

visitkangaroos said:


> Thanks pappu123. This helps. So did you apply with Electrical Engineering or you know of some of your friend who applied has done his graduation in Electrical Engineering.
> 
> Also with Electrical Engineering you have to take the RPL route or the Skills one.


I have done it on my own. For Electrical Engineering you don't have to go through RPL. you can directly apply through ACS.


----------



## Shiv11

Hi Guys,
Acs has considered my Microsoft certified expert as diploma in ict major completed in 2011.

prior to this, I have BE degree in Eelctrical and Electronics and that to has been considered as ict major in computing completed in 2007 but my initial 4 years of experience has been deducted. 

I have worked since jan 2007 but experience after feb 2011 is considered. 

My question, will I get any point for Microsoft certificate which is considered as diploma in ict major? Can I claim 10 point for this and 15 for my degree?

Please clarify.

Experts and guru could you please ans

Even I have oracle certificate oca completed in 2008 and business objects certification in 2010.

Today I will call acs why they have not considered these 2 certifications.

I will let this forum know after discussion.


----------



## pappu123

Shiv11 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Acs has considered my Microsoft certified expert as diploma in ict major completed in 2011.
> 
> prior to this, I have BE degree in Eelctrical and Electronics and that to has been considered as ict major in computing completed in 2007 but my initial 4 years of experience has been deducted.
> 
> I have worked since jan 2007 but experience after feb 2011 is considered.
> 
> My question, will I get any point for Microsoft certificate which is considered as diploma in ict major? Can I claim 10 point for this and 15 for my degree?
> 
> Please clarify.
> 
> Experts and guru could you please ans
> 
> Even I have oracle certificate oca completed in 2008 and business objects certification in 2010.
> 
> Today I will call acs why they have not considered these 2 certifications.
> 
> I will let this forum know after discussion.


Hi, 

I dont think you can consider two types of points for Education. So MCSE you cannot claim any poiint. Please call and check with ACS.


----------



## tipzstamatic

pappu123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I dont think you can consider two types of points for Education. So MCSE you cannot claim any poiint. Please call and check with ACS.


yeah you cant claim points separately:
http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/points-tested-migration-fact-sheet.pdf

they are classified under the same bracket Educational qualifications at time of invitation. 

they may not have considered the other two certifications because they bear no weight to the nominated occupation and could maybe just make your case weaker. 

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria-2014.pdf


----------



## bins2013

I applied ACS Skills Assessment(RPL) on 27/12/2013. Today my status changed to 'Case Finalised'. But my application is still in stage 4.


----------



## Shiv11

tipzstamatic said:


> yeah you cant claim points separately:
> http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/points-tested-migration-fact-sheet.pdf
> 
> they are classified under the same bracket Educational qualifications at time of invitation.
> 
> they may not have considered the other two certifications because they bear no weight to the nominated occupation and could maybe just make your case weaker.
> 
> https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria-2014.pdf


Thanks for clarifying. 

It sounds weird that certification may weaken the case. I was arguing same thing to ACS. How they can deduct 4 years and y they cant recognize other certifications. If they cant recognize oca then I dont think they deserve license for assessment. 

After a 10 15 days discussion now they added msce in assessment result but still deducted 4 years. Still I am arguing and I will not let go my hard work waste.


----------



## ajay.lele83

bins2013 said:


> I applied ACS Skills Assessment(RPL) on 27/12/2013. Today my status changed to 'Case Finalised'. But my application is still in stage 4.


Hello,

me too applied for RPL on 24th Dec but have not got any news yet, i applied through my agent though.


----------



## kingcantona7

ajay.lele83 said:


> Hello,
> 
> me too applied for RPL on 24th Dec but have not got any news yet, i applied through my agent though.


This is strange...
I know someone, who is not in expatforum, applied on 16th jan and got result yesterday.....(for network engg occupation)

but he has worked only with 1 company continuously for 10 years..maybe thats the reason for faster processing....


----------



## bins2013

ajay.lele83 said:


> Hello,
> 
> me too applied for RPL on 24th Dec but have not got any news yet, i applied through my agent though.


I applied through agent. My code is 261313.


----------



## bins2013

ajay.lele83 said:


> Hello,
> 
> me too applied for RPL on 24th Dec but have not got any news yet, i applied through my agent though.


I applied through agent only. My code is 261313.


----------



## Rahul_

HI All,

I have applied for ACS and got positive assessment on Sep 2013 but they deducted 4 years of experience as am from ECE back ground for the code 261313. I have total 6.5 years experience and ACS result is as below

company 1- july 2006 to june 2009
company 2- Oct 2010 to till date

ACS considered my experience from NOV 2011. But I have worked in another company for 3 months from period July 2010 to sep 2010 which is of 3 months and i have not included that experience while applying for ACS. To claim 5 points for experience as I have been left with 2.5 years experience based on ACS result I have to wait till OCT 2014. My query is 

1. Can I apply for reassessment including those 3 months experience so that my experience will be 2.8 years and can claim 5 points bye end of JUL 2014(assuming ACS r considering my experience from August 2011 by moving 3 months ahead of NOV 2011.)

2. As ACS considered my exp from NOV 2011 when can I raise EOI to claime 5 points for 3 years Experience. Whether it is on Oct 2014 or Nov 2014 or Dec 2014

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## ajay.lele83

Hello Guys

Anyone with positive assessment result for today?


----------



## superm

Rahul_ said:


> HI All,
> 
> I have applied for ACS and got positive assessment on Sep 2013 but they deducted 4 years of experience as am from ECE back ground for the code 261313. I have total 6.5 years experience and ACS result is as below
> 
> company 1- july 2006 to june 2009
> company 2- Oct 2010 to till date
> 
> ACS considered my experience from NOV 2011. But I have worked in another company for 3 months from period July 2010 to sep 2010 which is of 3 months and i have not included that experience while applying for ACS. To claim 5 points for experience as I have been left with 2.5 years experience based on ACS result I have to wait till OCT 2014. My query is
> 
> 1. Can I apply for reassessment including those 3 months experience so that my experience will be 2.8 years and can claim 5 points bye end of JUL 2014(assuming ACS r considering my experience from August 2011 by moving 3 months ahead of NOV 2011.)
> 
> 2. As ACS considered my exp from NOV 2011 when can I raise EOI to claime 5 points for 3 years Experience. Whether it is on Oct 2014 or Nov 2014 or Dec 2014
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


Hello,
If your 3 month job was related to the code you applied and if you can get the similar documents for that job then sure, why not. You should have included the same earlier only as doing that again might cost you.
When you have ACS result in you hand and cleared the IELTS then you can go ahead and submit EOI.
cheers!


----------



## Rahul_

superm said:


> Hello,
> If your 3 month job was related to the code you applied and if you can get the similar documents for that job then sure, why not. You should have included the same earlier only as doing that again might cost you.
> When you have ACS result in you hand and cleared the IELTS then you can go ahead and submit EOI.
> cheers!


Hello Superm,

yes it is related to same code and the duties are same .At that time when i applied for ACS I have no idea that they will deduct experience as I have 6 years experiece at that time I haven't included that 3 months but unfortunately they deducted 4 years. Tried IELTS for 7 but got only 6 and 6.5s. Since ACS letter shows that my experience count from NOV2011 i can claim 5 points for my experience after OCT2014 and also State sponsor and Partner skills. But my doubt is if I dont go to reassessment when can I raise the EOI to claim those 5 points for experience. I mean can I raise EOI on OCT 31st 2014 itself or Nov 1st or Dec 1st?.


----------



## tipzstamatic

Rahul_ said:


> Hello Superm,
> 
> yes it is related to same code and the duties are same .At that time when i applied for ACS I have no idea that they will deduct experience as I have 6 years experiece at that time I haven't included that 3 months but unfortunately they deducted 4 years. Tried IELTS for 7 but got only 6 and 6.5s. Since ACS letter shows that my experience count from NOV2011 i can claim 5 points for my experience after OCT2014 and also State sponsor and Partner skills. But my doubt is if I dont go to reassessment when can I raise the EOI to claim those 5 points for experience. I mean can I raise EOI on OCT 31st 2014 itself or Nov 1st or Dec 1st?.


did you read through the guide?
https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf

*review is only applicable WITHIN 60 days*. you're way pass that. it's important to note that it is equally important to be up to date and aware of the changes that they do - ACS, DIBP etc. one can afford to say they "have no idea" if they have money to throw away  youll have to undergo a new assessment in order to have those experiences, you say you missed, counted.


----------



## tingting

Dear Seniors,

I am new to this forum.

Please help me regarding my work experience. Recently I got assessment result from ACS like below:

The following employment after August 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 08/08 – 04/12 (3 yrs 8 mnths)
Position: Network Engineer


My work experiences are like:

Network Engineer (08/08 – 04/12 (3 yrs 8 mnths))
ITIL Process Analyst (04/12- 04/13- 1 yr
Network and System Administrator ( 05/13-current – 11 mnths)

Please let me know what will me my experience considered for VISA Points by DIAC as ACS is reducing 2 yrs from total experience.

I am very confused…… Please help


----------



## pappu123

tingting said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> 
> Please help me regarding my work experience. Recently I got assessment result from ACS like below:
> 
> The following employment after August 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Dates: 08/08 – 04/12 (3 yrs 8 mnths)
> Position: Network Engineer
> 
> 
> My work experiences are like:
> 
> Network Engineer (08/08 – 04/12 (3 yrs 8 mnths))
> ITIL Process Analyst (04/12- 04/13- 1 yr
> Network and System Administrator ( 05/13-current – 11 mnths)
> 
> Please let me know what will me my experience considered for VISA Points by DIAC as ACS is reducing 2 yrs from total experience.
> 
> I am very confused…… Please help


You can claim your experience after August 2010. So 3+ years and hence 5 points for your work exp.


----------



## emerald89

You submitted on 24 Dec and still waiting for the result? It is more than 12 weeks. 



ajay.lele83 said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> Anyone with positive assessment result for today?


----------



## emerald89

This is very encouraging news for me. I applied on 24th Jan and I have also worked for the same company for 6 yrs. Might be able to expect for faster processing. 



kingcantona7 said:


> This is strange...
> I know someone, who is not in expatforum, applied on 16th jan and got result yesterday.....(for network engg occupation)
> 
> but he has worked only with 1 company continuously for 10 years..maybe thats the reason for faster processing....


----------



## jamuu04

emerald89 said:


> This is very encouraging news for me. I applied on 24th Jan and I have also worked for the same company for 6 yrs. Might be able to expect for faster processing.


i hate to burst your bubble but my friend worked for the same company for 9 years but got her result after 12 weeks.


----------



## kingcantona7

jamuu04 said:


> i hate to burst your bubble but my friend worked for the same company for 9 years but got her result after 12 weeks.


yeah..it might depend on the case officer also...anyways, doesnt matter for me....more than 1 company...


----------



## bins2013

jamuu04 said:


> i hate to burst your bubble but my friend worked for the same company for 9 years but got her result after 12 weeks.


I agree with you. I worked in 5 companies and I got the result in 11 weeks. I guess it depends on the CO.


----------



## Shiv11

*Need your help in deciding suitable ANZSCO code for review*

Hi Experts,

I would like to apply for Review and need experts advice. Please guide me.

Previously I applied for Software Engineer and My BE (Electrical & Electronics from VTU) was considered as ICT Major but not Closely Related to Nominated occupation (Software Engineer) and that's why, 4 years of initial experience has been deducted and likwise I am loosing 5 points.

Calculation for ICT Major & ICT Closely Related Subjects
Total Subjects in BE (EEE) =10+30+5 =45

ICT Major Criteria: (See Page No 9)
A Bachelor degree must have: 
• 25% ICT content for a 4 year course *(I Satisfy this)*

25 % of 45=11.25

ANZSCO ICT Content 
In all educational qualifications, 65% of the ICT content must be closely related to the nominated occupation (ANZSCO) to meet the suitability criteria.

65 % of 11.25=7.32 (So I need to have minimum 7 Subjects Closely Related to my Nominated ANZSCO Code).

Below are the subjects (ICT Closely Related) I have studied in BE and I would like to know which ANZSCO *(261311 - Analyst Programmer or 261312 - Developer Programmer or 261313 - Software Engineer)* is suitable for me (Where at-lest 7 subjects from below should be there). I tried comparing but as Name of Subjects are different so bit confused.


*ICT Closely Related Subjects I Studied*
1. Computer concept and C Programming
2. Logical Design
3. Computer Organization
4. OPP’s with C++
5. Operation Research 
6. Operating Systems
7. Data Base Management Systems
8. Project Work _(It was a Software Project (Paying Electricity bill using mobile and internet) in Final year and I have details and can get letter from college)_
9. Seminar On Project Work
10. Microprocessors
11. Electrical Drawing & CAD

Experience (Data Warehouse Resource):

11 months as* Software Engineer*
2 years 7 Months as *Programmer Analyst*
1 Year 9 Months as *Team Lead and Project Manager*
1 year 10 months as *Data Warehouse Integration / Application Support Consultant*

Please find the attached ANZSCO-Descriptions


----------



## strangeangel

*applied for ACS skills assessment*

hello all,

I'm new to this forum.

I've applied for ACS skills assessment for 261312: developer programmer on 25 March, it has moved to stage 2 on next day 26 March.

I hope it wont go in stage 3 !

anyone who have applied recently? this week?

looking forward... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## strangeangel

strangeangel said:


> hello all,
> 
> I'm new to this forum.
> 
> I've applied for ACS skills assessment for 261312: developer programmer on 25 March, it has moved to stage 2 on next day 26 March.
> 
> I hope it wont go in stage 3 !
> 
> anyone who have applied recently? this week?
> 
> looking forward... :fingerscrossed:





just checked the status again. its in stage 4!

cant believe it went in stage 4 just in 2 days! 

now 3 months waiting! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## tipzstamatic

strangeangel said:


> just checked the status again. its in stage 4!
> 
> cant believe it went in stage 4 just in 2 days!
> 
> now 3 months waiting! :fingerscrossed:


i wouldnt be excited ) its still a 10-12 week wait. be excited if it becomes in progress as that will mean your result will come out soon.


----------



## strangeangel

tipzstamatic said:


> i wouldnt be excited ) its still a 10-12 week wait. be excited if it becomes in progress as that will mean your result will come out soon.


yes...definitely! thats why fingers crossed for 3 months waiting!


----------



## strangeangel

tipzstamatic said:


> i wouldnt be excited ) its still a 10-12 week wait. be excited if it becomes in progress as that will mean your result will come out soon.


BTW, its status is 'with assessor'....can you please let me know what would be the next status & approx time?


----------



## siva19

strangeangel said:


> BTW, its status is 'with assessor'....can you please let me know what would be the next status & approx time?


You can see the same status up to next 9 to 10 weeks.


----------



## tipzstamatic

strangeangel said:


> BTW, its status is 'with assessor'....can you please let me know what would be the next status & approx time?


10-12 weeks. the next status is either stage 3 - more documents required. stage 4 in progress then case finalized.


----------



## Vasu G

Hey all,

An update : My status moved from "With Assessor" to " In Progress". Hoping to get result soon.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Vasu G said:


> Hey all,
> 
> An update : My status moved from "With Assessor" to " In Progress". Hoping to get result soon.


Great! You should get a response from the assessor next week most probably.


----------



## Vasu G

rohit1_sharma said:


> Great! You should get a response from the assessor next week most probably.


Got it buddy !! 2 years deducted.


----------



## haisergeant

Vasu G said:


> Got it buddy !! 2 years deducted.


So how many years of experience you have after deduction?


----------



## Vasu G

haisergeant said:


> So how many years of experience you have after deduction?


2 years 9 months.


----------



## r_saraj

Vasu G said:


> Got it buddy !! 2 years deducted.


Congrads Vasu"!


----------



## Vasu G

r_saraj said:


> Congrads Vasu"!


Thanks r_saraj


----------



## emerald89

*ACS submission to ASOL 2014*

Dear All,

I stamped upon the following submission from ACS to Australian Workforce and Productivity Agency to update ASOL list .

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...er-Society.pdf

It said that " Current ICT job roles contained in the SOL continue to have strong predicted growth and should be maintained. These are:
 261311 Analyst Programmer – 9.3% future growth
 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer – 11.7% future growth
 261312 Developer Programmer – 9.3% future growth
 261111 ICT Business Analyst – 13.2% future growth
 261313 Software Engineer – 9.3% future growth  261112 System Analyst – 13.2% future growth

That means there is very high chance that those occupation codes will still be in the ASOL and probably with the higher ceiling compared to 2013.

Hello Sathiya,
Would love to read your comments on this.

Cheers All! Have a good day!


----------



## abhifirewall

emerald89 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I stamped upon the following submission from ACS to Australian Workforce and Productivity Agency to update ASOL list .
> 
> https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...er-Society.pdf
> 
> It said that " Current ICT job roles contained in the SOL continue to have strong predicted growth and should be maintained. These are:
>  261311 Analyst Programmer – 9.3% future growth
>  263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer – 11.7% future growth
>  261312 Developer Programmer – 9.3% future growth
>  261111 ICT Business Analyst – 13.2% future growth
>  261313 Software Engineer – 9.3% future growth  261112 System Analyst – 13.2% future growth
> 
> That means there is very high chance that those occupation codes will still be in the ASOL and probably with the higher ceiling compared to 2013.
> 
> Hello Sathiya,
> Would love to read your comments on this.
> 
> Cheers All! Have a good day!


This is great news. Getting away with these occupations is very difficult for any country as ICT skills are a becoming a backbone for any economy now. Although they might increase the min points eligibility for these skills. Lets wait and watch.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## abhifirewall

Guys,

A quick question about ACS review application. What is the review application processing time?

Thanks


----------



## Shiv11

abhifirewall said:


> Guys,
> 
> A quick question about ACS review application. What is the review application processing time?
> 
> Thanks


Hi,
As per acs guidelines 12 weeks but as acs has already assessed your profile so it may take less time but note that review and appeal applications are assessed by a panel of assessor.


----------



## superm

abhifirewall said:


> Guys,
> 
> A quick question about ACS review application. What is the review application processing time?
> 
> Thanks


It seem to currently take 2-3 months for normal ACS application..


----------



## kingcantona7

hi,
got my spouse results today...applied on jan 26th for 2613 and got 2 years reducted....degreee was b.tech in cse..thanks for the help seniors


----------



## mothermary

Hi,

ACS review appln will take maximum 10 days.


----------



## koleth

kingcantona7 said:


> hi,
> got my spouse results today...applied on jan 26th for 2613 and got 2 years reducted....degreee was b.tech in cse..thanks for the help seniors


Lucky man, i've applied on 11th jan, still waiting...anyway congrats


----------



## abhifirewall

mothermary said:


> Hi,
> 
> ACS review appln will take maximum 10 days.




Thanks for the update. Have you tried for ACS review application?


----------



## emerald89

Congrats, I applied on 24 Jan and still at Stage 4 with Assessor. 



kingcantona7 said:


> hi,
> got my spouse results today...applied on jan 26th for 2613 and got 2 years reducted....degreee was b.tech in cse..thanks for the help seniors


----------



## kingcantona7

emerald89 said:


> Congrats, I applied on 24 Jan and still at Stage 4 with Assessor.


hi koleth and emerald,

thanks...i guess the speed depends on the case officer....but don worry...im sure its just the matter of days for you both....also just check the email in spam/trash etc....i was searching for something else and happened to see the ACS mail....


----------



## buddhikah

Congrtz Bamba


----------



## Shiv11

Hi Experts, 

B.com in computing and M.com in taxation will be consider as ICT Major or Minor

*B.com Subjects:*

DEPARTMENT OF COMMERCE,
OSMANIA UNIVERSITY, HYDERABAD.
STRUCTURE OF B.COM (COMPUTER APPLICATIONS) DEGREE COURSE
(w.e.f. ACADEMIC YEAR 2009-’10)​
FIRST YEAR

101 FINANCIAL ACCOUNTING 
*102 BUSINESS INFORMATION SYSTEMS
103 BUSINESS ORGANISATION & MANAGEMENT
104 FUNDAMENTALS OF INFORMATION TECHNOLOGY
105 FUNDAMENTALS OF “C” *

SECOND YEAR

201 ADVANCED ACCOUNTING 
202 BUSINESS STATISTICS 
203 FINANCIAL SERVICES –BANKING & INSURANCE
204 TAXATION 
*205 RELATIONAL DATABASE MANAGEMENT SYSTEMS (RDBMS)*

THIRD YEAR

301 CORPORATE ACCOUNTING
*302 E-COMMERCE*
303 BUSINESS LAW
304 AUDITING
305 ELECTIVE: PAPER – I 
306 ELECTIVE: PAPER – II 
*307 WEB PROGRAMMING*

http://www.osmania.ac.in/Syllabus20...omputer Applications_ I, II,III _2009-10_.pdf

As per ACS guidlines,
A Bachelor degree must have:
• 33% ICT content for a 3 year course

33% of 17=5.61~6

and 

ANZSCO ICT Content
In all educational qualifications, 65% of the ICT content must be closely related to the nominated occupation (ANZSCO) to meet the suitability criteria.

65% of 6=3.90~4

I would like to know which code ANZSCO will most suitable?


----------



## koleth

Hi Seniors,
A quick Query: I have completed my B-Tech in computer science in 2006 June and started working from Dec 2006, But i got degree certificate dated as Apr'2009 because of backlogs.

I have given for ACS (Computer Networks & System engineer), claiming my experience from Dec'2006, ACS will deduct 2 years from 2006 Dec or Apr'2009 ?


----------



## dev_aus

hi,

The date on degree certificate is the date of completion of the course, i think they will consider your experience from Apr 2009. 

Regards,
VC.


----------



## kingcantona7

guys, need a small information..
for b.tech in cse, do they normally reduce 2 years or 4 years for system analyst role?


----------



## bond_bhai

kingcantona7 said:


> guys, need a small information..
> for b.tech in cse, do they normally reduce 2 years or 4 years for system analyst role?


Usually 2 years.


----------



## kingcantona7

thanks bond...cheers to you


----------



## abhifirewall

abhifirewall said:


> Guys,
> 
> A quick question about ACS review application. What is the review application processing time?
> 
> Thanks


Thanks for your reply friends. I sent a mail to ACS to check on this.
They replied:
" Review applications are currently taking around 6 weeks."


----------



## kingcantona7

6 weeks for review is too long...i hope they give it much before that..


----------



## lv1982

Yup, similar situation here, applied on 18th Jan, still waiting........



koleth said:


> Lucky man, i've applied on 11th jan, still waiting...anyway congrats


----------



## sudhindrags

dev_aus said:


> hi,
> 
> The date on degree certificate is the date of completion of the course, i think they will consider your experience from Apr 2009.
> 
> Regards,
> VC.


This is confusing. I am passed out in 2005. My last semester marks sheet has the date 12th August. But, my certificate is dated Feb 2006. (probably convocation date which happens little late) Does that mean, for me too, they will consider the experience from 2006 Feb??


----------



## kingcantona7

no..i guess..in the individual marksheets, the month of passing examination would be there in most cases....that shud be enough....


----------



## sudhindrags

kingcantona7 said:


> no..i guess..in the individual marksheets, the month of passing examination would be there in most cases....that shud be enough....


Thanks for the info. one more query. I recently joined a new organization on 27th March. I can produce a reference letter through statutory declaration/affidavit. But, if we are providing statutory declaration, we also need to provide either salary slips (first and last month) or HR letter.

1. I do have a soft copy of offer letter. Is it sufficient for HR letter?
2. Or should I wait for one more month and get salary slip to proceed?

Another option is, is it fine if I submit, attested copies of company id card? It has my DoJ


----------



## kingcantona7

sudhindrags said:


> Thanks for the info. one more query. I recently joined a new organization on 27th March. I can produce a reference letter through statutory declaration/affidavit. But, if we are providing statutory declaration, we also need to provide either salary slips (first and last month) or HR letter.
> 
> 1. I do have a soft copy of offer letter. Is it sufficient for HR letter?
> 2. Or should I wait for one more month and get salary slip to proceed?
> 
> Another option is, is it fine if I submit, attested copies of company id card? It has my DoJ


wel..im not very in this case...however, what i believe is since you just joined the organization the offer letter might be a good enough proof(logically, makes sense)..
however, i wud suggest consult an expert(possibly a moderator in this thread) and understand it better


----------



## emerald89

Hi,

Offer letter is not accepted as the HR letter. Following is the documents accepted for statutory declaration. I am having this because CO requested additional document from me with that clause. I do not think any other document will be accepted. I would suggest you wait for the first payslip available. 

Please upload the following documents into the Online Application Form:

Please provide documents below to support the statutory declaration for experience 
All third party Statutory Declarations or Affidavits must include only one of the following:

Certified copy of Payslip - preferable first & last payslip
Certified copy of Human resource statement or Service Certificate
Certified copy of Termination Letter with corresponding dates





sudhindrags said:


> Thanks for the info. one more query. I recently joined a new organization on 27th March. I can produce a reference letter through statutory declaration/affidavit. But, if we are providing statutory declaration, we also need to provide either salary slips (first and last month) or HR letter.
> 
> 1. I do have a soft copy of offer letter. Is it sufficient for HR letter?
> 2. Or should I wait for one more month and get salary slip to proceed?
> 
> Another option is, is it fine if I submit, attested copies of company id card? It has my DoJ


----------



## saikripa

Hi friends,
I have to apply for my ACS. I have a query. If in one of my previous organization, I have worked on more than one project and under different managers, then 
(1) shall I write my roles n responsibilities separately for both the projects or in consolidated form?
(2) in that case, which manager should sign it and endorse/authorize the work?


----------



## kingcantona7

guthi said:


> Hi friends,
> I have to apply for my ACS. I have a query. If in one of my previous organization, I have worked on more than one project and under different managers, then
> (1) shall I write my roles n responsibilities separately for both the projects or in consolidated form?
> (2) in that case, which manager should sign it and endorse/authorize the work?


1) consolidated is fine in my understanding..my spouse case we gave it as consolidated and got positive
2) any manager should be fine..


----------



## dev_aus

sudhindrags said:


> This is confusing. I am passed out in 2005. My last semester marks sheet has the date 12th August. But, my certificate is dated Feb 2006. (probably convocation date which happens little late) Does that mean, for me too, they will consider the experience from 2006 Feb??


Hi,

You might be having a consolidated marks memo sheet and Convocation certificate. both of these will mention the date of examination and this date will be considered.

Regards,
VC.


----------



## sudhindrags

dev_aus said:


> Hi,
> 
> You might be having a consolidated marks memo sheet and Convocation certificate. both of these will mention the date of examination and this date will be considered.
> 
> Regards,
> VC.


I don't have consolidated marks sheet. I have individual marks sheets with pepper dates. Probitional and regular certificate. Probitional cert has 2005 date. But final one has 2006. Date of examination is nowhere mentioned. Btw.. It's vtu karnataka. May be someone else would have faced this situation.


----------



## emerald89

*ACS Result*

Dear All,

I have got my ACS positive result today. Submitted on 24 January 14. I have to thank each and everyone in this forum who contributed to share the information. I am doing without the agent. 

Now waiting for the IELTS to submit EOI. 

Please let me know if you have any questions on ACS submission. I will try my best to answer based on my experience and information gathered on this forum.


----------



## rob247

I received my ACS RPL results today. Applied Feb 13 and they have deducted 6 years as anticipated. They did well to read my 60 page RPL and do all of their checks in a single day  

My letter does not tell me to go to vetassess for points test advice for my unrelated degree. Does anybody know if this is required? I keep reading conflicting information. 
Thanks


----------



## dev_aus

sudhindrags said:


> I don't have consolidated marks sheet. I have individual marks sheets with pepper dates. Probitional and regular certificate. Probitional cert has 2005 date. But final one has 2006. Date of examination is nowhere mentioned. Btw.. It's vtu karnataka. May be someone else would have faced this situation.


Hi Sudhindra,

My certificate has this format " Mr xxxx s/o abcd passed the examination held during April 2014 in First Class with distinction " ...... B.Tech. Computer Science .....

My Roll number etc .. 

If you do not have a similar format, anyone of your certificates will surely mention when you passed out. probably 2006 in your final Certificate is the date of issue. 

Regards,
VC


----------



## lv1982

*ACS result*

Dear All,

I have got my ACS result today. Submitted on 18 January 14.
*
The following employment after August 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level*

So i got my positive result, got my 2 years deducted and 3 + years have been assessed. 

So when i raise my EOI, i need to claim employment points after August 2010 I believe?

Would appreciate your replies.


----------



## Vasu G

lv1982 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have got my ACS result today. Submitted on 18 January 14.
> *
> The following employment after August 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level*
> 
> So i got my positive result, got my 2 years deducted and 3 + years have been assessed.
> 
> So when i raise my EOI, i need to claim employment points after August 2010 I believe?
> 
> Would appreciate your replies.


Yes. Select employment before August 2010 as "Not relevant" and from September 2010 as "Relevant". All the best.


----------



## lv1982

Thank you sir 



Vasu G said:


> Yes. Select employment before August 2010 as "Not relevant" and from September 2010 as "Relevant". All the best.


----------



## kingcantona7




----------



## koleth

Guys,
Did anyone applied for ACS for Computer Networks & System Engineer 263111 with B-tech in Computer Science, if yes them please let me know how many years of experience has been deducted by ACS for the same.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## kingcantona7

@koleth..got your results???


----------



## siva19

koleth said:


> Guys,
> Did anyone applied for ACS for Computer Networks & System Engineer 263111 with B-tech in Computer Science, if yes them please let me know how many years of experience has been deducted by ACS for the same.
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


Applied the same code 263111 (B.Tech CSE , 7+ years of experience) , 2 Years deduced.


----------



## koleth

kingcantona7 said:


> @koleth..got your results???


Yes but deducted 4years of experience


----------



## koleth

siva19 said:


> Applied the same code 263111 (B.Tech CSE , 7+ years of experience) , 2 Years deduced.



Siva Need some help from you:

i have complete my B-tech in CS in Jun'06 and started working from Dec'06, but i got my degree certificate in Apr'09 because of my backlogs.

Even though my degree is in ICT major and worked in same field ACS has considered my Experience from Dec'10 only and deducted 4 years of my experience.

Want to fight back with this people? what do you say?

Waiting for your reply


----------



## koleth

siva19 said:


> Applied the same code 263111 (B.Tech CSE , 7+ years of experience) , 2 Years deduced.


Siva, could you please provide me ur contact number will give a call, me too from bangalore


----------



## kingcantona7

thats sad to know...but what ive understood is that if it a mistake from their end, they will surely correct this....feel bad for your mental agony at this point...


----------



## koleth

kingcantona7 said:


> thats sad to know...but what ive understood is that if it a mistake from their end, they will surely correct this....feel bad for your mental agony at this point...


Do we have to contact the case officer who handled our application or someone else?


----------



## karnavidyut

koleth said:


> Siva Need some help from you:
> 
> i have complete my B-tech in CS in Jun'06 and started working from Dec'06, but i got my degree certificate in Apr'09 because of my backlogs.
> 
> Even though my degree is in ICT major and worked in same field ACS has considered my Experience from Dec'10 only and deducted 4 years of my experience.
> 
> Want to fight back with this people? what do you say?
> 
> Waiting for your reply


As far as I understand from the earlier posts, they only consider employment after your degree date. It is not unusual for people to loose around 6-8 months of experience due to the date on their degree certificates. 
I dont believe you can fight back....you can only ask them for a clarification or apply for a review. They will mostly come back to you with the same answer as I mentioned above.......So if i were you i wouldnt waste my time arguing over it. 
Just ask for a clarification and try to explain your situation. If they come back to you with a sensible answer just accept the result else if you still see a good enough reason to not agree with them, then submit a review application...
Hope that makes sense?


----------



## siva19

koleth said:


> Siva Need some help from you:
> 
> i have complete my B-tech in CS in Jun'06 and started working from Dec'06, but i got my degree certificate in Apr'09 because of my backlogs.
> 
> Even though my degree is in ICT major and worked in same field ACS has considered my Experience from Dec'10 only and deducted 4 years of my experience.
> 
> Want to fight back with this people? what do you say?
> 
> Waiting for your reply



First , get clarify with ACS why they deduced 4 years instead of 2.


----------



## venu.koyyada

ICT BUSINESS ANALYST PROFILE

Hi Folks,

As you are aware that I am applying for Vic SS and my skill set is ICT Business Analyst. I am standing at 55 points and want to make sure my resume to be on par with Australian standards to enhance the chance of getting invitation.

Well, I sincerely request you to kindly share inputs for preparing a good resume and especially guys who are BA and applied for SS, kindly share your resume.

It's been a long journey for me and want to hit the bulls eye this time.

Thanks 
Venu
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## sudhindrags

venu.koyyada said:


> ICT BUSINESS ANALYST PROFILE
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> As you are aware that I am applying for Vic SS and my skill set is ICT Business Analyst. I am standing at 55 points and want to make sure my resume to be on par with Australian standards to enhance the chance of getting invitation.
> 
> Well, I sincerely request you to kindly share inputs for preparing a good resume and especially guys who are BA and applied for SS, kindly share your resume.
> 
> It's been a long journey for me and want to hit the bulls eye this time.
> 
> Thanks
> Venu
> [email protected]
> [email protected]


I don't understand. You need 60 points right?


----------



## ahamedmufa

Greetings,
I have applied for acs assesment as BA. IT major degree, bt Only have 2.5 years of experiance. (Post degree) 
Pls advise the chances of getting a positive feedback.
Thank you


----------



## hgan_16

I have been trying to check the status on my ACS Application for the past couple of days. But the ACS Status Page says "Content cannot be accessed". What does it mean? Is it a technical glitch at their end? My agent filed my ACS Application on 15th of March, 2014. So, I don't believe that they are done with the assessment so soon and are uploading the result on the site, and that's what's the message for?
Any thoughts? Experienced group members?


----------



## ahamedmufa

hgan_16 said:


> I have been trying to check the status on my ACS Application for the past couple of days. But the ACS Status Page says "Content cannot be accessed". What does it mean? Is it a technical glitch at their end? My agent filed my ACS Application on 15th of March, 2014. So, I don't believe that they are done with the assessment so soon and are uploading the result on the site, and that's what's the message for?
> Any thoughts? Experienced group members?


I chkd ystrdy.. It wrkd for me. Try rechecking the paswrd.


----------



## hgan_16

I am able to login. That's not an issue. But the status page where we see what Stage we are on, displays this message that says "Content cannot be accessed".


----------



## ThinkInc

Hello Everyone,

Is it advisable to submit ACS now or wait till July


----------



## hgan_16

*Content cannot be accessed*



hgan_16 said:


> I have been trying to check the status on my ACS Application for the past couple of days. But the ACS Status Page says "Content cannot be accessed". What does it mean? Is it a technical glitch at their end? My agent filed my ACS Application on 15th of March, 2014. So, I don't believe that they are done with the assessment so soon and are uploading the result on the site, and that's what's the message for?
> Any thoughts? Experienced group members?


Check the attachment for the error screenshot


----------



## redgrape

I also applied on end of march and having similar error when I try to access my app status..I guess its its a temp problem in the website...


----------



## naziaayub

I am having the same problem, I submitted Assessment on 26-March-2014 but not it says Content can not be assessed. Has anyone idea about this?


----------



## interfacemirror

naziaayub said:


> I am having the same problem, I submitted Assessment on 26-March-2014 but not it says Content can not be assessed. Has anyone idea about this?


Dear Naziaayub,

It is too early to get response from ACS. It usually takes up to 12 weeks. Be patient and wait for their response. Not even ACS but the whole immigration process is a lengthy process. Thus, don't get upset by this short waiting time.


----------



## naziaayub

ThinkInc said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Is it advisable to submit ACS now or wait till July



Apply now for assessment.


----------



## naziaayub

interfacemirror said:


> Dear Naziaayub,
> 
> It is too early to get response from ACS. It usually takes up to 12 weeks. Be patient and wait for their response. Not even ACS but the whole immigration process is a lengthy process. Thus, don't get upset by this short waiting time.


Thanks but I am upset because of the text it shows, "Content cannot be accessed". I don't see any stages however 2 days back it was on 4th stage. I don't know is it their website issue or something is wrong with my application


----------



## haisergeant

I believe this is the issue from website, because I have positive result, but now I log in, I received "Content cannot be accessed" message.

So please be patient, maybe the website down sometimes.


----------



## redgrape

naziaayub said:


> I am having the same problem, I submitted Assessment on 26-March-2014 but not it says Content can not be assessed. Has anyone idea about this?


I submitted my ACS assessment on exactly the same date March 26th , it moved to stage 4 with assessor directly after submission, please keep me updated with your status and i will do the same from my side


----------



## naziaayub

redgrape said:


> I submitted my ACS assessment on exactly the same date March 26th , it moved to stage 4 with assessor directly after submission, please keep me updated with your status and i will do the same from my side


Yes I will be updating status. I think its website's issue because after logging out and going to some other pages like creating new application shows the same message.


----------



## smartclick.lalit

Hi Fellow members,
I got my acs assessment today, but I am very nervous with my result letter.
My bachelor degree has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing, but for one of my for one of my employment the have given following comments:

The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.
Dates: 04/11 - 11/13 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Senior Support Analyst - Not Assessable due to Insufficient Documentation
Employer: xxxxxxxxxx
Country: AUSTRALIA

I have provided with a statutory deceleration in common wealth format duly signed by my manager and signed by a justice of peace. This Employment provides me 5 points and is crucial to meet 60 points criteria.
Can you please suggest me what I can from here. The role is inline to ANZSCO code 261313 (Software Engineer) and explained my duties.

Is it possible because I have submitted the Employment proof from other two companies where i worked in india on company letter head from HR, caused this issue?

Regards
Smartclick


----------



## emerald89

Hello,

Normally, for statutory declaration which is signed by HR, ACS will ask for the following documents. Did you miss the email from your CO asking for additional documents, ONE for the document below. 

Write an email to CO, the same email from which your assessment letter is sent and explain that you can provide those documents to support your claim. 



smartclick.lalit said:


> Hi Fellow members,
> I got my acs assessment today, but I am very nervous with my result letter.
> My bachelor degree has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing, but for one of my for one of my employment the have given following comments:
> 
> The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.
> Dates: 04/11 - 11/13 (0yrs 0mths)
> Position: Senior Support Analyst - Not Assessable due to Insufficient Documentation
> Employer: xxxxxxxxxx
> Country: AUSTRALIA
> 
> I have provided with a statutory deceleration in common wealth format duly signed by my manager and signed by a justice of peace. This Employment provides me 5 points and is crucial to meet 60 points criteria.
> Can you please suggest me what I can from here. The role is inline to ANZSCO code 261313 (Software Engineer) and explained my duties.
> 
> Is it possible because I have submitted the Employment proof from other two companies where i worked in india on company letter head from HR, caused this issue?
> 
> Regards
> Smartclick


----------



## emerald89

Sorry forgot to include>>>

Please upload the following documents into the Online Application Form:

Please provide documents below to support the statutory declaration for experience 



All third party Statutory Declarations or Affidavits must include only one of the following:

Certified copy of Payslip - preferable first & last payslip
Certified copy of Human resource statement or Service Certificate
Certified copy of Termination Letter with corresponding dates



emerald89 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Normally, for statutory declaration which is signed by HR, ACS will ask for the following documents. Did you miss the email from your CO asking for additional documents, ONE for the document below.
> 
> Write an email to CO, the same email from which your assessment letter is sent and explain that you can provide those documents to support your claim.


----------



## bond_bhai

smartclick.lalit said:


> Hi Fellow members,
> I got my acs assessment today, but I am very nervous with my result letter.
> My bachelor degree has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing, but for one of my for one of my employment the have given following comments:
> 
> The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.
> Dates: 04/11 - 11/13 (0yrs 0mths)
> Position: Senior Support Analyst - Not Assessable due to Insufficient Documentation
> Employer: xxxxxxxxxx
> Country: AUSTRALIA
> 
> I have provided with a statutory deceleration in common wealth format duly signed by my manager and signed by a justice of peace. This Employment provides me 5 points and is crucial to meet 60 points criteria.
> Can you please suggest me what I can from here. The role is inline to ANZSCO code 261313 (Software Engineer) and explained my duties.
> 
> Is it possible because I have submitted the Employment proof from other two companies where i worked in india on company letter head from HR, caused this issue?
> 
> Regards
> Smartclick


Along with the stat dec, did you provide any other docs for this period? They usually 
request for payslips/service letters etc.

One of the following additional documentation will be required for all Statutory Declarations or 
Affidavits: 
 Payslip – preferably first & last payslip 
 Human Resource statement or Service Certificate 
 Termination Letter with corresponding dates


----------



## naziaayub

I had contacted ACS authority, and they replied "Over the weekend period there were technical issues regarding the online status tool." 

So I can access my application now.


----------



## koleth

Hi All,
A quick query to the people who have done Review/Appeal for ACS.

I have received my ACS result where they says that my qualification (B-tech in Computer Science) is not closely related to the the Job (Computer Network & System Engineer - 263111) I'm doing and have deducted 4 years of my experience.

Case office says that units(Subjects) included in my B-tech degree is not 65% for the job i'm doing that is the reason 4 years has been deducted. As per my calculation 37/55 paper in my degree are computer related which comes about 67%.

I would like to go ahead with Review/Appeal, so could you please suggest me which one i have to go with Review or Appeal.

Review (documents can be submitted) 
Appeal (no more documents can be submitted, but have a box to give explanation).


----------



## smartclick.lalit

bond_bhai said:


> Along with the stat dec, did you provide any other docs for this period? They usually
> request for payslips/service letters etc.
> 
> One of the following additional documentation will be required for all Statutory Declarations or
> Affidavits:
>  Payslip – preferably first & last payslip
>  Human Resource statement or Service Certificate
>  Termination Letter with corresponding dates


Hi Bond Bhai,
I have only provided with Stat dec, some of my colleague in past have done the same and got positive assessment.
I found the link and information that I was suppose to provide them with Above mentioned documents. 

But don't you think my application should have moved to Stage 3 for asking additional documents instead of finalizing the same? 

Anyways I am going the review process now and understand how to proceed with same, any advice will be appreciated.


Regards
Smartclick


----------



## redgrape

naziaayub said:


> I had contacted ACS authority, and they replied "Over the weekend period there were technical issues regarding the online status tool."
> 
> So I can access my application now.


Same here, thank you for the update


----------



## ahamedmufa

naziaayub said:


> I had contacted ACS authority, and they replied "Over the weekend period there were technical issues regarding the online status tool."
> 
> So I can access my application now.


Yes, they rplyd me the same.. So chill


----------



## ronad1987

*Statutory Declaration*

Hi,
I have some queries regarding the statutory declaration for ACS.

1. Is it necessary that the individual providing the statutory declaration is of designation higher than mine?
My colleague (team-leader), is the same designation as me but is 3 more years experienced. I recently got a promotion and hence my designation is same as his.

2. Also, is it necessary that he should have joined the organization before me?
Is there any minimum time period that the person should have spent in the organization?
I joined 4+ years back. My colleague has joined 3 years ago. His total experience is higher than mine.


----------



## smartclick.lalit

emerald89 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Normally, for statutory declaration which is signed by HR, ACS will ask for the following documents. Did you miss the email from your CO asking for additional documents, ONE for the document below.
> 
> Write an email to CO, the same email from which your assessment letter is sent and explain that you can provide those documents to support your claim.


Hi Emrald,
I have not included any documents like Payslips or service letter with statutory deceleration, it was signed by my manager and attested by JP in common wealth format for my Australian experience, case office never emailed me and decided the application result, I exchanged few emails with her and explained that i have all the necessary documents and certainly can provide the same, but she is not accepting that its a deviation from process. As per her "A suitable result letter will be issued if it is possible to finalise the result letter without requesting any further documentation. Your application must be decision ready before you submit an online application. All your documentation must meet the ACS requirements to gain a suitable assessment. It is your responsibility to ensure the data you enter into the online application form is correct and a true representation of your documentation and personal information." 

krish1420 had similar situation and been asked for additional documents before finalizing the application by his case officer.
In reply i have been told to file review with additional documents which is the only option as per my case officer. Do you think its the right approach or i can get my grievance addressed anywhere?

regards
Lalit


----------



## koleth

ronad1987 said:


> Hi,
> I have some queries regarding the statutory declaration for ACS.
> 
> 1. Is it necessary that the individual providing the statutory declaration is of designation higher than mine?
> My colleague (team-leader), is the same designation as me but is 3 more years experienced. I recently got a promotion and hence my designation is same as his.
> 
> 2. Also, is it necessary that he should have joined the organization before me?
> Is there any minimum time period that the person should have spent in the organization?
> I joined 4+ years back. My colleague has joined 3 years ago. His total experience is higher than mine.


1. As per my knowledge: YES, He/She should be either your manager or senior in designation.

2. Its not necessary that he/she should have served longer duration than you in the organization, because ACS is not asking for DOJ of your senior or manager, they should only be in a senior post than you.


----------



## koleth

smartclick.lalit said:


> Hi Emrald,
> I have not included any documents like Payslips or service letter with statutory deceleration, it was signed by my manager and attested by JP in common wealth format for my Australian experience, case office never emailed me and decided the application result, I exchanged few emails with her and explained that i have all the necessary documents and certainly can provide the same, but she is not accepting that its a deviation from process. As per her "A suitable result letter will be issued if it is possible to finalise the result letter without requesting any further documentation. Your application must be decision ready before you submit an online application. All your documentation must meet the ACS requirements to gain a suitable assessment. It is your responsibility to ensure the data you enter into the online application form is correct and a true representation of your documentation and personal information."
> 
> krish1420 had similar situation and been asked for additional documents before finalizing the application by his case officer.
> In reply i have been told to file review with additional documents which is the only option as per my case officer. Do you think its the right approach or i can get my grievance addressed anywhere?
> 
> regards
> Lalit


Some of the case officer is ready to accept their mistakes and make the changes, but some of them are not and they will ask to go for a review where they can mint money($395) from us. I think in your case its better you go for review with more documents. 

Expressing grievance : i don't think its a good idea, end of the day who will be the looser if they don't accept the mistake that happened from their employees.


----------



## smartclick.lalit

koleth said:


> Some of the case officer is ready to accept their mistakes and make the changes, but some of them are not and they will ask to go for a review where they can mint money($395) from us. I think in your case its better you go for review with more documents.
> 
> Expressing grievance : i don't think its a good idea, end of the day who will be the looser if they don't accept the mistake that happened from their employees.


Thanks for reply koleth, seems I am not left with any option other than filing a review.
Need to shellout more money and* time* for review


----------



## longbacks

Hello guys,

I have received a positive result yesterday for analyst programmer occupation. I submitted last Feb 18, 2014

Hope you guys received yours. Good thing is i think it was just 2 mos not like before that its taking us 3 months.


----------



## nonee17

Hello,

I just received my ACS assessment under 263111 and it says that I am suitable to apply under 263111...the most interesting thing is that I got my result in less than 2 months...YES I cant believe either !!

My Microsoft certification is assessed as AQF Diploma with Major in Computing.
My CE Degree is assessed as AQF BACHELOR DEGREE with Major in Computing.

The following employment after August 2007 is considered to equate...


Company A (1yr 10mnths)
Company B (1yr 9mnths)
Company C (2yrs 1mnth)
Company D (2yrs 7mnths)

1+1+2+2 = 6 years
10+9+1+7 = 27 months / 12 = 2.25

total experience: 6 + 2.25 = 8.25 years

I am unable to understand if they have deducted my 2 years or not!!!!

Please help...


----------



## naziaayub

nonee17 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just received my ACS assessment under 263111 and it says that I am suitable to apply under 263111...the most interesting thing is that I got my result in less than 2 months...YES I cant believe either !!
> 
> My Microsoft certification is assessed as AQF Diploma with Major in Computing.
> My CE Degree is assessed as AQF BACHELOR DEGREE with Major in Computing.
> 
> The following employment after August 2007 is considered to equate...
> 
> 
> Company A (1yr 10mnths)
> Company B (1yr 9mnths)
> Company C (2yrs 1mnth)
> Company D (2yrs 7mnths)
> 
> 1+1+2+2 = 6 years
> 10+9+1+7 = 27 months / 12 = 2.25
> 
> total experience: 6 + 2.25 = 8.25 years
> 
> I am unable to understand if they have deducted my 2 years or not!!!!
> 
> Please help...



Oh great! and congrats! After August 2007 means they have deducted 2 years.


----------



## bdtomas

nonee17 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just received my ACS assessment under 263111 and it says that I am suitable to apply under 263111...the most interesting thing is that I got my result in less than 2 months...YES I cant believe either !!
> 
> My Microsoft certification is assessed as AQF Diploma with Major in Computing.
> My CE Degree is assessed as AQF BACHELOR DEGREE with Major in Computing.
> 
> The following employment after August 2007 is considered to equate...
> 
> 
> Company A (1yr 10mnths)
> Company B (1yr 9mnths)
> Company C (2yrs 1mnth)
> Company D (2yrs 7mnths)
> 
> 1+1+2+2 = 6 years
> 10+9+1+7 = 27 months / 12 = 2.25
> 
> total experience: 6 + 2.25 = 8.25 years
> 
> I am unable to understand if they have deducted my 2 years or not!!!!
> 
> Please help...


Congrats...

If you can share the detail text from your result letter then we can understand abut the deduction...


----------



## nonee17

I believe they did cut 2 years, had they not cut it, I would simply gotten all point with no need of ielts 7 band :tongue:

but now I need 7 band :rain:


----------



## nonee17

bdtomas..

I have copied the same exact words written, just not posted the company names and dates ...


----------



## naziaayub

nonee17 said:


> bdtomas..
> 
> I have copied the same exact words written, just not posted the company names and dates ...


Your experience after August 2007 till now is equal to 6 years and some months. Means they have deducted.


----------



## nonee17

Yes, so now I need to start preparing for my IELTS


----------



## arvind1017

All, Have applied my ACS on 15th of April. Has any one applied ACS in April. 

Have my IETLS scheduled on 17th of May, any one for joint preparation and sharing the materials?


----------



## MazKhanz

*Re-Submitted my ACS with additional documents*

At last, sent additional documents to ACS....my case officer wanted new letters for 3 out of 4 companies I worked in...now hoping that they will consider what I submitted and provide a positive assessment with good number of experience years.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## abhifirewall

longbacks said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have received a positive result yesterday for analyst programmer occupation. I submitted last Feb 18, 2014
> 
> Hope you guys received yours. Good thing is i think it was just 2 mos not like before that its taking us 3 months.


Great news. Congrats!!
I submitted on March 3rd and still waiting. Hope to get it soon.


----------



## regmiboyer

arvind1017 said:


> All, Have applied my ACS on 15th of April. Has any one applied ACS in April.
> 
> Have my IETLS scheduled on 17th of May, any one for joint preparation and sharing the materials?


Hi Arvind,


I applied on 16th of April. We are in queue..... However, I haven't booked my IELTS yet. Would be doing it in a weeks time. Please keep posted about your status...... I will do the same.


Regards,
Regmiboyer.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

abhifirewall said:


> Great news. Congrats!!
> I submitted on March 3rd and still waiting. Hope to get it soon.


Yeah one of my friends submitted it on Feb 19 and they got it in 2 months timeframe too.


----------



## nonee17

i submitted my acs on feb 19 recieved my result within 2months...


----------



## krish1420

Got my ACS results yesterday. Mine was RPL so 6 years deducted.

Thanks!
Krish


----------



## abacus7887

Hi All,

I am very new to forum. I have gone through all the recent pages on ACS process but could not find info related to my case. If possible please do provide some information about below doubt.

I have education and experience in below sequence:

1. BE(Instrumentation engineering) ----------- 4yrs
2. Non IT Job (Inst. engg. Related) ------------ 2yrs 
3. MTech (Instrumentation engineering) ----- 2yrs
4. IT Job ( Software Testing) ------------------- 2+yrs (Offshore)
5. IT Job ( Software Testing) --------------------3+yrs (Australia)

There were hardly couple of Programming/Software engg. subjects in my education.

Could you please let me - Does my experience will be deducted due to my Education? If yes, by how many yrs?


Getting Graduation's - 15 points & Australia Exp - 10 points is very much crucial to reach 60 score.

Thanks,
Abacus


----------



## pappu123

abacus7887 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am very new to forum. I have gone through all the recent pages on ACS process but could not find info related to my case. If possible please do provide some information about below doubt.
> 
> I have education and experience in below sequence:
> 
> 1. BE(Instrumentation engineering) ----------- 4yrs
> 2. Non IT Job (Inst. engg. Related) ------------ 2yrs
> 3. MTech (Instrumentation engineering) ----- 2yrs
> 4. IT Job ( Software Testing) ------------------- 2+yrs (Offshore)
> 5. IT Job ( Software Testing) --------------------3+yrs (Australia)
> 
> There were hardly couple of Programming/Software engg. subjects in my education.
> 
> Could you please let me - Does my experience will be deducted due to my Education? If yes, by how many yrs?
> 
> 
> Getting Graduation's - 15 points & Australia Exp - 10 points is very much crucial to reach 60 score.
> 
> Thanks,
> Abacus


Hi Abacus, 

If some of your subjects are matching the ICT they will deduct 4 years for sure and max 6 years. 
Your Non-IT job will not be considered. 
Your total exp is 5+ if they will deduct 4 years you can only get 1 year exp and this 1 year is your Australian Exp for which you can claim only 5 points.
But if they will deduct 6 years then you cannot claim any point for exp and Also, you will not be eligible for migration. As for NON-IT graduates, you should have minimum 6 years of experience. 

But hoping for the best, hope they will deduct 4 years exp. You lodge your application don't think and delay the process.


----------



## abacus7887

Thanks for your reply Pappau.


----------



## ahamedmufa

regmiboyer said:


> Hi Arvind,
> 
> I applied on 16th of April. We are in queue..... However, I haven't booked my IELTS yet. Would be doing it in a weeks time. Please keep posted about your status...... I will do the same.
> 
> Regards,
> Regmiboyer.


Hi Regmiboyer, 
I hav applied on 13 March. still no reply.
Will keep u posted.


----------



## naziaayub

ahamedmufa said:


> Hi Regmiboyer,
> I hav applied on 13 March. still no reply.
> Will keep u posted.


ACS office is closed till 22 April due to easter vacations.


----------



## guri.d.chd

Hi there,

I have got ACS approval in Analyst programmer category. They considers my 6 years of experience.

I appeared in IELTS and has got over all 7 (W-7,R-7.5,L-7.5,S-6)..

Age 30

B.tech CSE

Am I elegible to apply for Australia imiggration for any state or Australia?

Guri





koolsmartbuddy said:


> Yeah one of my friends submitted it on Feb 19 and they got it in 2 months timeframe too.


----------



## bdtomas

guri.d.chd said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have got ACS approval in Analyst programmer category. They considers my 6 years of experience.
> 
> I appeared in IELTS and has got over all 7 (W-7,R-7.5,L-7.5,S-6)..
> 
> Age 30
> 
> B.tech CSE
> 
> Am I elegible to apply for Australia imiggration for any state or Australia?
> 
> Guri


Your occupation is available in Victoria and Tasmania. But you need IELTS 7 in each band for Victoria...


----------



## guri.d.chd

Hi There,

Thanks for the reply.

Ok. So for Victoria I need to get 7 each.but Can I apply for Tasmania with current IELTS score?

Guri




bdtomas said:


> Your occupation is available in Victoria and Tasmania. But you need IELTS 7 in each band for Victoria...


----------



## bdtomas

guri.d.chd said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Ok. So for Victoria I need to get 7 each.but Can I apply for Tasmania with current IELTS score?
> 
> Guri


If you have tasmanian education. or you can go for 189 if you have 60 points with this IELTS score.


----------



## guri.d.chd

Age : 30
Education : 15 (Bachelor degree)
Experience: 10

IELTS: 0 point 7 overall(S-6,L-7.5,R-7.5,W-7)

Can you please guide If I cna apply for Tasmania now? I am buit confused.

Guri



bdtomas said:


> If you have tasmanian education. or you can go for 189 if you have 60 points with this IELTS score.


----------



## bdtomas

guri.d.chd said:


> Age : 30
> Education : 15 (Bachelor degree)
> Experience: 10
> 
> IELTS: 0 point 7 overall(S-6,L-7.5,R-7.5,W-7)
> 
> Can you please guide If I cna apply for Tasmania now? I am buit confused.
> 
> Guri


If I am not wrong, If you have completed your graduation or masters degree in Tasmania then you can apply for Tasmania SS....or try to get 7 in each then go for Victoria


----------



## guri.d.chd

I have completed my education from India and I am in India right now. 

Looks like then getting 7 each is the only option now ...

Guri..





bdtomas said:


> If I am not wrong, If you have completed your graduation or masters degree in Tasmania then you can apply for Tasmania SS....or try to get 7 in each then go for Victoria


----------



## futureimran

Hello friends,

My degree is in B.E in Electronics & Communication

I will be applying for Job code 261313 - Software Engineer

Kindly clarify

1) How many years of experience will be deducted for skill level requirement?

2) Do I need to attach the resume whilst submitting online application in ACS?

3) Is providing statuatory declaration from supervisor must? Or does ACS accepts this from a work colleague who is in equivalent position as that of mine. As per my company policy my supervisor is not authorised to give any Statuatory declaration for employees.

Thanks in advance,

Regards


----------



## guri.d.chd

I am in India ..i think then I can not appply for immigration with current resources..

right?

Guri


bdtomas said:


> If I am not wrong, If you have completed your graduation or masters degree in Tasmania then you can apply for Tasmania SS....or try to get 7 in each then go for Victoria


----------



## bdtomas

guri.d.chd said:


> I am in India ..i think then I can not appply for immigration with current resources..
> 
> right?
> 
> Guri


According to the information you have given in previous post you can apply but to get 60 pnts you need 7 in ielts. or if you have other factor like spouse points or australian education etc then you can claim points for them.


----------



## bond_bhai

futureimran said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> My degree is in B.E in Electronics & Communication
> 
> I will be applying for Job code 261313 - Software Engineer
> 
> Kindly clarify
> 
> 1) How many years of experience will be deducted for skill level requirement?
> 
> 2) Do I need to attach the resume whilst submitting online application in ACS?
> 
> 3) Is providing statuatory declaration from supervisor must? Or does ACS accepts this from a work colleague who is in equivalent position as that of mine. As per my company policy my supervisor is not authorised to give any Statuatory declaration for employees.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Regards


1. 4 Years
2. Not needed. Only detailed references or stat decs.
3. This is what ACS says reg declarations : 

A Statutory Declaration written by a work colleague needs to describe the working relationship with you 
and supply details of your duties performed with relevant dates of employment. It is preferable that the 
work colleague writing the Statutory Declaration be at a supervisory level. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## naziaayub

bdtomas said:


> If I am not wrong, If you have completed your graduation or masters degree in Tasmania then you can apply for Tasmania SS....or try to get 7 in each then go for Victoria


Hi all,
If Im not wrong, Tasmania requires job offer to apply.


----------



## futureimran

bond_bhai said:


> 1. 4 Years 2. Not needed. Only detailed references or stat decs. 3. This is what ACS says reg declarations : A Statutory Declaration written by a work colleague needs to describe the working relationship with you and supply details of your duties performed with relevant dates of employment. It is preferable that the work colleague writing the Statutory Declaration be at a supervisory level. Hope this helps.


Thank you


----------



## smady41

Hello friends,

Can anyone enlighten me about this 2 years cut in work experience part? Why do the deduct 2 years? Is that a requirement?

I have submitted for my ACS on March 11th and is now waiting. I have a total of 8 years and 8 months experience since May 2005.

If there is going to be a cut, then I will only get 6 years 8 months and it means I will get only 10 points for my work experience instead of 15 and total of 60 points. (I got IELTS 7.5).

Will this be sufficient for 189 application?


----------



## bdtomas

smady41 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Can anyone enlighten me about this 2 years cut in work experience part? Why do the deduct 2 years? Is that a requirement?
> 
> I have submitted for my ACS on March 11th and is now waiting. I have a total of 8 years and 8 months experience since May 2005.
> 
> If there is going to be a cut, then I will only get 6 years 8 months and it means I will get only 10 points for my work experience instead of 15 and total of 60 points. (I got IELTS 7.5).
> 
> Will this be sufficient for 189 application?


Work experience deduction is depends on your education and the job experiences. But minimum 2 years is ACS's requirements.


----------



## karnavidyut

smady41 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Can anyone enlighten me about this 2 years cut in work experience part? Why do the deduct 2 years? Is that a requirement?
> 
> I have submitted for my ACS on March 11th and is now waiting. I have a total of 8 years and 8 months experience since May 2005.
> 
> If there is going to be a cut, then I will only get 6 years 8 months and it means I will get only 10 points for my work experience instead of 15 and total of 60 points. (I got IELTS 7.5).
> 
> Will this be sufficient for 189 application?


Yes there may be a cut of experience starting from 2 years upto 6 years depending on the content of your degree and relevance to the chosen occupation code. 
If you have 60 points, that should be sufficient to submit EOI and be in queue but there may be a bit of wait involved before you get invited to apply for visa.....If you had 65 or more points you would be invited sooner as the invitations are prioritized based on the points you have....The more points the better...


----------



## abacus7887

Hi All,

Can you please help me on couple of more doubts - 

1. From my education, do I need to find and mention the ICT related subjects anywhere e.g In Salutatory Declaration/in CV? Or ACS will analyze themselves from marksheets?

2. In few posts its mentioned that CV is not required. But while creating new request there is an option to upload CV. Is it required or not?

Regards,
Abacus

2.


----------



## sandysomu

One of my friend applied for ACS on 3rd March and today he received his positive assessment.

ACS seems to be speeding up ..


----------



## rohit1_sharma

sandysomu said:


> One of my friend applied for ACS on 3rd March and today he received his positive assessment.
> 
> ACS seems to be speeding up ..


Wow! That seems to be a really fast assessment. Good to see ACS work that fast. One of my friend has also submitted his ACS on 28 March, guess He should also hear back by may end if thigs continue to move this fast.


----------



## ahamedmufa

sandysomu said:


> One of my friend applied for ACS on 3rd March and today he received his positive assessment.
> 
> ACS seems to be speeding up ..


No ****... that is super fast. I applied on 13th March.. I can expect my result in a couple of week.. yayyy


----------



## rohit1_sharma

ahamedmufa said:


> No ****... that is super fast. I applied on 13th March.. I can expect my result in a couple of week.. yayyy


Please do post when you get your results. Also it will be helpful if you can update your signature with a timeline.


----------



## nonee17

Hi rohit,

Help me write my signature with a timeline ?


----------



## Faani

I have applied on 7th of March, so let's see when i am going to receive my result for ACS


----------



## rohit1_sharma

nonee17 said:


> Hi rohit,
> 
> Help me write my signature with a timeline ?


You need to Go in USER CP Tab on top, Then on left you will see Edit Signature.

You can put your signature there. If you want you can copy paste it from someone to use as a template and then put your details in there.


----------



## ahamedmufa

rohit1_sharma said:


> Please do post when you get your results. Also it will be helpful if you can update your signature with a timeline.


Sure.. I will


----------



## blehill

Hello seniors,

I am in a big dilemma with my skilled experience.

My experience are as below:

1. IT Support Engineer----- 1.5 yrs after ACS 2 yrs deduction
2. ITIL Process Analyst----- 1 yr but not included in ACS assesment but job duties are related
3. Network admin----- -------1 yr but not included in ACS assesment but job duties are related

No my question is will DIAC consider my 2nd and 3rd work experience as related? If yes how they can verify it?

If not should I assess 2nd and 3rd experience again?

what will be my total related work experience as per DIAC?

Please help....


----------



## ToAustralia2013

blehill said:


> Hello seniors, I am in a big dilemma with my skilled experience. My experience are as below: 1. IT Support Engineer----- 1.5 yrs after ACS 2 yrs deduction 2. ITIL Process Analyst----- 1 yr but not included in ACS assesment but job duties are related 3. Network admin----- -------1 yr but not included in ACS assesment but job duties are related No my question is will DIAC consider my 2nd and 3rd work experience as related? If yes how they can verify it? If not should I assess 2nd and 3rd experience again? what will be my total related work experience as per DIAC? Please help....


Blehill- it's my understanding that DIAC only considers what ACS assesses and mentions in their assessment document. If the 2nd and 3rd work experience is in continuation of ur 1st job within the same company.. Then I think u can claim continuing tears of experience without mentioning separate roles


----------



## ToAustralia2013

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Blehill- it's my understanding that DIAC only considers what ACS assesses and mentions in their assessment document. If the 2nd and 3rd work experience is in continuation of ur 1st job within the same company.. Then I think u can claim continuing tears of experience without mentioning separate roles


Years* of experience**. In the assesment letter they mention some date after which u can claim points. As long as u have proof u have continued working u can claim it under the 1st job. All 3 roles fall under different category so I do not think it wise to claim experience for any other role other than what ACS has assessed.


----------



## blehill

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Years* of experience**. In the assesment letter they mention some date after which u can claim points. As long as u have proof u have continued working u can claim it under the 1st job. All 3 roles fall under different category so I do not think it wise to claim experience for any other role other than what ACS has assessed.


2nd job is same company but in different dept and some job duties are same as 263212-IT Support Engineer-given by ANZCODE.

For 3rd job (in a new company), some responsibilities also same as 263212...... so can't I consider both experience as closely related to 263212?


----------



## ToAustralia2013

blehill said:


> 2nd job is same company but in different dept and some job duties are same as 263212-IT Support Engineer-given by ANZCODE. For 3rd job (in a new company), some responsibilities also same as 263212...... so can't I consider both experience as closely related to 263212?


As I said, I believe DIAC only considers whats assessed. They are pretty strict about criteria. If you can prove continuity in work and job role from the assessed one, yes it can be considered related. To be sure It maybe best to call them and check. When u apply for the visa u pay fees which is no small sum. Be sure by confirming before applying


----------



## abhifirewall

sandysomu said:


> One of my friend applied for ACS on 3rd March and today he received his positive assessment.
> 
> ACS seems to be speeding up ..


Even I applied on 3rd March but no result yet.


----------



## abacus7887

abacus7887 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can you please help me on couple of more doubts -
> 
> 1. From my education, do I need to find and mention the ICT related subjects anywhere e.g In Salutatory Declaration/in CV? Or ACS will analyze themselves from marksheets?
> 
> 2. In few posts its mentioned that CV is not required. But while creating new request there is an option to upload CV. Is it required or not?
> 
> Regards,
> Abacus
> 
> 2.


Hi all, can anyone help with above questions?


----------



## dev_aus

Abacus,

1.identify, analyze etc etc this is the assessment, ACS will do it. we just need to send the documents.
2.I did not had the option to upload CV in my and my Spouse's skills assessment applications.

Which one are you applying for??

Regards,
VC


----------



## abacus7887

dev_aus said:


> Abacus,
> 
> 1.identify, analyze etc etc this is the assessment, ACS will do it. we just need to send the documents.
> 2.I did not had the option to upload CV in my and my Spouse's skills assessment applications.
> 
> Which one are you applying for??
> 
> Regards,
> VC


Hi Dev, thanks for your reply.

CV option is available in 'Personal Detail' section, in the last dropdown 'Attachment Type' with 3 options as

1. Birth Certificate 
2. CV
3. Passport 

Thanks 
Abacus


----------



## chandu1204

Hi All,

I've got my ACS result positive today. Thanks all for the support. Can anyone plz tell what is the next procedure.


----------



## Ajith

hi All ,

Received my skills assessment result today and it was positive.Thanks to all the people in this forum who made me believe in myself and apply without any agent.Submitted my application on 24 th Feb and received the result today.It's 2 months.Next goal is IELTS. Congrats to all the people who received the result and all the best for the people who are about to get the result.Wish ICT skills remain in next year SOL.


----------



## ahamedmufa

chandu1204 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've got my ACS result positive today. Thanks all for the support. Can anyone plz tell what is the next procedure.


Done IELTS?


----------



## yellowdragon

Ajith said:


> hi All ,
> 
> Received my skills assessment result today and it was positive.Thanks to all the people in this forum who made me believe in myself and apply without any agent.Submitted my application on 24 th Feb and received the result today.It's 2 months.Next goal is IELTS. Congrats to all the people who received the result and all the best for the people who are about to get the result.Wish ICT skills remain in next year SOL.



Congrats man. I was wondering when did your status change from "With assessor" to "in progress". Because in my case, it changed two days ago and i applied on the 25th of Feb.
Hopefully, i will receive my results soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## regmiboyer

arvind1017 said:


> All, Have applied my ACS on 15th of April. Has any one applied ACS in April.
> 
> Have my IETLS scheduled on 17th of May, any one for joint preparation and sharing the materials?


Hey buddy,

What is the status of your applivation. Mine moved to stage 4.


----------



## vip

Applied for ACS on 21st March. Still awaiting the outcome. IELTS booked for 17th May.


----------



## Ajith

hi Yellow Dragon ,

On Monday my status was changed to "In Progress" from "With Assessor" I got excited and i got the email today morning that my skills were suitable for migration.I believe you must get an update by this weekend..


----------



## ashish1137

abacus7887 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can you please help me on couple of more doubts -
> 
> 1. From my education, do I need to find and mention the ICT related subjects anywhere e.g In Salutatory Declaration/in CV? Or ACS will analyze themselves from marksheets?
> 
> 2. In few posts its mentioned that CV is not required. But while creating new request there is an option to upload CV. Is it required or not?
> 
> Regards,
> Abacus
> 
> Hi all, can anyone help with above questions?


Please find the answers below:
1. No, ACS will themselves analyze from marksheets.
2. You can skip uploading CV. it is not mandatory.

Regards


----------



## ashish1137

dev_aus said:


> Abacus,
> 
> 1.identify, analyze etc etc this is the assessment, ACS will do it. we just need to send the documents.
> 2.I did not had the option to upload CV in my and my Spouse's skills assessment applications.
> 
> Which one are you applying for??
> 
> Regards,
> VC


Hi DEV_AUS,

I see that you have mentioned about getting your spouse skills assessed. I have a question here:

1. Are you aware that to claim your spouse skill assessment points, your spouse need to score 6 band in each module of IELTS. if you are aware, good for you. If not, please note as I am facing the same issue. 

Regards


----------



## usern

Hello Friends, 

My ACS assessment was not completely positive , especially regarding my last three years of experience, see below quote and I need now to go for a review with ACS wiyhin the sixty days duration
:

I've been working in my current job for three years now and the exp. letter I submitted initially was from April/11 to Dec/13, it was written in the letter that my title is Business Analyst but most of the tasks/duties "almost 30" listed by HR was more related to the Project Management since I'm responsible also to track the delivery from resources point of view. please note also that my current employer is mainly in the IT security field.Keeping this in mind, what is the best way to submit a review to ACS indicating more of my actual duties for my current work? and would this kind of review be acceptable or ACS will consider it huge difference?if it is acceptable, do I have to justify the difference or it will go through normal assessment?If the HR refuses to give me update exp. reference, can I submit a SD with updated duties although I submitted initially an Exp. letter? or this way is not recommended?can I use this review with new document to cover my last 4 months of experience till to date 22/4?and can I submit the duties summarized in five pullets only rather than much details?if that would work, is there any other documents will be required for review? what I should expect, please share some tips to be considered*Here are the additional duties I'm thinking to add:- Conducting the required business analysis of our properties management software which is built using visual C++ and Microsoft SQL server.- Collecting, understanding and transmitting the business requirements for the project, and translate these into functional specifications and detailed test plans.- Document workflows and results of business analysis and obtain sign-off from business users on the specifications.- Design and execute the test scenarios and test scripts.- Managing and guiding Business solution department.I'd eagerly looking for you advices.Thanks a lot
......

Quote from ACS assessment:
*The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.*Dates: 04/11 - 12/13 (0yrs 0mths)*Position: Business Analyst - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO*Employer: xxxxx*Country: xxxx*Please note that the Department of Immigration and Border Protection reserves the right to undertake further investigation regarding your skilled employment experience.*While the ACS is authorised to assess ICT skills assessments, the final decision in awarding points remains with the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.*This assessment is based upon the documents provided. By issuing this letter or otherwise, the ACS makes no representation regarding:*• The authenticity of documentation provided or the veracity of content.*• The suitability of the applicant for migration or employment.*This assessment is valid for a period of 24 months from the date of this letter.*The ACS thanks you for your application and looks forward to assisting you with your future as an ICT Professional.*Yours sincerely,*

Please share you experience/advide


----------



## dev_aus

ashish1137 said:


> Hi DEV_AUS,
> 
> I see that you have mentioned about getting your spouse skills assessed. I have a question here:
> 
> 1. Are you aware that to claim your spouse skill assessment points, your spouse need to score 6 band in each module of IELTS. if you are aware, good for you. If not, please note as I am facing the same issue.
> 
> Regards


Hi Ashish,

thanks much. Mine is a completely different story. My spouse was supposed to be primary applicant for 189. got ACS assessment as 6yrs for 261312. But IELTS seems to be the toughest barrier, could not get all 7 in multiple attempts.every time either writing or speaking were rated as 6.5. We lost valuable money, time and most importantly confidence. So I had to apply for ACS-262111 and awaiting result.

Regards,
VC.


----------



## arvind1017

*hey*



regmiboyer said:


> Hey buddy,
> 
> What is the status of your applivation. Mine moved to stage 4.


It is in stage 4 from day 1.


----------



## yellowdragon

Hey guys,

I just got my positive reply from ACS. I applied on the 25th of Feb. It looks like ACS are really speeding up the assessments. 

I would like to thank everyone who shared their experience.

Good luck everyone


----------



## ashish1137

yellowdragon said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just got my positive reply from ACS. I applied on the 25th of Feb. It looks like ACS are really speeding up the assessments.
> 
> I would like to thank everyone who shared their experience.
> 
> Good luck everyone


wow man. I am both happy for you and a bit jealous.  ACS took exactly 3 months fir mine. wonder if applications reduced.


----------



## ashish1137

dev_aus said:


> Hi Ashish,
> 
> thanks much. Mine is a completely different story. My spouse was supposed to be primary applicant for 189. got ACS assessment as 6yrs for 261312. But IELTS seems to be the toughest barrier, could not get all 7 in multiple attempts.every time either writing or speaking were rated as 6.5. We lost valuable money, time and most importantly confidence. So I had to apply for ACS-262111 and awaiting result.
> 
> Regards,
> VC.


ohh okie, sorry for that man. I have faced similar issues. but with proper guidance and practice i was able to improve ny score in writing from 6.5 in first two attempts to 7.5 in 3rd attempt. i am guiding my wife for her first attempt on 17th may. I hope she attains 6 each as per guidelines.

Regards


----------



## abhifirewall

My ACS assessment status changed to In Progress from With Assessor today. Hoping to get the results soon. If I get before Monday's invite then will be able to file EOI.
IETLS already cleared.


----------



## pappu123

abhifirewall said:


> My ACS assessment status changed to In Progress from With Assessor today. Hoping to get the results soon. If I get before Monday's invite then will be able to file EOI.
> IETLS already cleared.


Hi, 

Can you please share when you applied for the ACS?


----------



## abhifirewall

pappu123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please share when you applied for the ACS?


Applied on 3rd March.. 261313.


----------



## sherill21

hi everyone, 
i just need an advise regarding my work experience.
i have 2yrs and 3mons experience in nursing field and another 1 yr work experience in different field. would this accounts for 3yrs and 3mons total work experience to give me a score of 5 in point base assessment?


----------



## ashish1137

sherill21 said:


> hi everyone,
> i just need an advise regarding my work experience.
> i have 2yrs and 3mons experience in nursing field and another 1 yr work experience in different field. would this accounts for 3yrs and 3mons total work experience to give me a score of 5 in point base assessment?


Be it nay field, I don't think so.  and even if you do, it would be rejected in assessment.

Regards


----------



## arvind1017

abhifirewall said:


> My ACS assessment status changed to In Progress from With Assessor today. Hoping to get the results soon. If I get before Monday's invite then will be able to file EOI.
> IETLS already cleared.


Hey Abhi,

needed to both thank you and congratulate you,
1. Congs for your wonderful IELTS score
2. Im applying for ACS through RPL, my application status reflected with assessor from the day I applied. Also did observe a new thing today, the event type, which reads "RPL" does that signify any thing?


----------



## mothermary

yes .beause of our agent done a mistake(reference letter not attached with experience) acs deducted 4 yrs experience.So my self i prepared for review and claimed my experience.i got review result within a week


----------



## smady41

abhifirewall said:


> Applied on 3rd March.. 261313.


I applied on 11th March. So hopefully expecting the results by first week of May.


----------



## abhifirewall

arvind1017 said:


> Hey Abhi,
> 
> needed to both thank you and congratulate you,
> 1. Congs for your wonderful IELTS score
> 2. Im applying for ACS through RPL, my application status reflected with assessor from the day I applied. Also did observe a new thing today, the event type, which reads "RPL" does that signify any thing?


Thanks Arvind.
The status changes to With Assessor within a couple of days after your submit the application and changes to in progress just a few days before getting the result.
I'm not sure of the event type RPL as I didnt submit in this type.


----------



## rockyrambo

*Help w/ ACS results*

Hi,

I received a positive assessment from ACS and the letter goes like this:

The following employment after August 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst programmer) of the ANZSCO code

Dates: 08/05 - 05/07 (1 yr 9 months) for company A
Dates: 05/08 - 05/10 (2 yr 0 months) for company B
Dates: 04/12 - 07/13 (1 yr 3 months) for company C

Going by the above assessment , how many month work experience can I claim? - 36 or 35 ? ("after" August 2008 includes Aug 2008 as well?)

Also, I worked with company C from 07/13 to 10/13 and then working with company D from 01/14 to till date. Can I claim this work experience while I am submitting my EOI. The work experience with company D is in Singapore and not in India. I am a Singapore employee.

Please validate my total points as well-
Age - 29 (30 points)
IELTS - above 7 in each and 7.5 overall (10)
Work ex - if it's 3 years (5 points)
Education - Bachelors as assessed by ACS (15 points)

Hence, do I qualify with 60 points in total? Are there any chances of a person with 60 points?


----------



## lv1982

With 60 points, most definitely, I would recommend putting in an EOI, 'IMMEDIATELY" 



rockyrambo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received a positive assessment from ACS and the letter goes like this:
> 
> The following employment after August 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst programmer) of the ANZSCO code
> 
> Dates: 08/05 - 05/07 (1 yr 9 months) for company A
> Dates: 05/08 - 05/10 (2 yr 0 months) for company B
> Dates: 04/12 - 07/13 (1 yr 3 months) for company C
> 
> Going by the above assessment , how many month work experience can I claim? - 36 or 35 ? ("after" August 2008 includes Aug 2008 as well?)
> 
> Also, I worked with company C from 07/13 to 10/13 and then working with company D from 01/14 to till date. Can I claim this work experience while I am submitting my EOI. The work experience with company D is in Singapore and not in India. I am a Singapore employee.
> 
> Please validate my total points as well-
> Age - 29 (30 points)
> IELTS - above 7 in each and 7.5 overall (10)
> Work ex - if it's 3 years (5 points)
> Education - Bachelors as assessed by ACS (15 points)
> 
> Hence, do I qualify with 60 points in total? Are there any chances of a person with 60 points?


----------



## rockyrambo

lv1982 said:


> With 60 points, most definitely, I would recommend putting in an EOI, 'IMMEDIATELY"


Thanks buddy..need one more clarification:

My ACS assessment says that my employment after Aug 2008 is considered skilled.."
Does this mean that Aug 2008 is also counted?

Let's say, if Aug 2008 is not counted then I have 35 month skilled experience. However, I have worked with the same company in the same role for 4 months after that as well. So, can I not go ahead and file the EOI and claim points for 35 +4 month experience? At the time of the invite, since I will show my documents that I worked with the same company for 4 more months after ACS assessment last date of employment, so I will be fine? right?


----------



## dev_aus

Hi Rocky,

you count the experience from Sep 2008 and as on date you will have 5+yrs and get 10 points.

Cheers.


----------



## ashish1137

rockyrambo said:


> Thanks buddy..need one more clarification:
> 
> My ACS assessment says that my employment after Aug 2008 is considered skilled.."
> Does this mean that Aug 2008 is also counted?
> 
> Let's say, if Aug 2008 is not counted then I have 35 month skilled experience. However, I have worked with the same company in the same role for 4 months after that as well. So, can I not go ahead and file the EOI and claim points for 35 +4 month experience? At the time of the invite, since I will show my documents that I worked with the same company for 4 more months after ACS assessment last date of employment, so I will be fine? right?


yes.


----------



## vip

rockyrambo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received a positive assessment from ACS and the letter goes like this:
> 
> The following employment after August 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst programmer) of the ANZSCO code
> 
> Dates: 08/05 - 05/07 (1 yr 9 months) for company A
> Dates: 05/08 - 05/10 (2 yr 0 months) for company B
> Dates: 04/12 - 07/13 (1 yr 3 months) for company C
> 
> Going by the above assessment , how many month work experience can I claim? - 36 or 35 ? ("after" August 2008 includes Aug 2008 as well?)
> 
> Also, I worked with company C from 07/13 to 10/13 and then working with company D from 01/14 to till date. Can I claim this work experience while I am submitting my EOI. The work experience with company D is in Singapore and not in India. I am a Singapore employee.
> 
> Please validate my total points as well-
> Age - 29 (30 points)
> IELTS - above 7 in each and 7.5 overall (10)
> Work ex - if it's 3 years (5 points)
> Education - Bachelors as assessed by ACS (15 points)
> 
> Hence, do I qualify with 60 points in total? Are there any chances of a person with 60 points?



when did you apply for ACS processing?


----------



## ashish1137

rockyrambo said:


> Thanks buddy..need one more clarification:
> 
> My ACS assessment says that my employment after Aug 2008 is considered skilled.."
> Does this mean that Aug 2008 is also counted?
> 
> Let's say, if Aug 2008 is not counted then I have 35 month skilled experience. However, I have worked with the same company in the same role for 4 months after that as well. So, can I not go ahead and file the EOI and claim points for 35 +4 month experience? At the time of the invite, since I will show my documents that I worked with the same company for 4 more months after ACS assessment last date of employment, so I will be fine? right?


Yes.


----------



## abhifirewall

Got my ACS results today. 2 years deducted. Application submitted on March 3rd.


----------



## naziaayub

Hi all,

I have confusion regarding my experience and education.

BS-IT - 4years (Jan 2005 - Dec 2008)
Experience 1 (Jun 2006 - Dec 2008)
Experience 2 (Jan 2009 - Apr 2011)
Experience 3 (May 2011 - May 2012) - Masters (SE) in evening (Aug 2010 - Dec 2012)
Experience 4 (Jun 2012 - Current)

After completing 3rd semester I started full-time job, and took classes in evening.
I studied somewhere ACS experience is counted after at least three semesters should be fill-time study. And somewhere it is written experience is counted after completing graduation.

Anybody there to help me in situation and suggest how much experience will be deducted? 

Thanks


----------



## nicemathan

Congratz...I applied on March 10th, hopefully I will get the results in another 10 days..... 



abhifirewall said:


> Got my ACS results today. 2 years deducted. Application submitted on March 3rd.


----------



## Seema123

Hi Seniors,

I need help with additional documents for ACS. My application is on hold. I am BE(computer science & engg). I opted for ACS skills assessment under 261313. I received below mail.

"Dear Ms …….,
Skills Assessment No: >………………………….

This is a courtesy email to advise you that we require additional documentation to process your application.

*Please upload your additional documents into the Online Application Form by using the *following link:

Attach documents

Refer to the attached document "*How to Upload Additional Documents*" for uploading instructions. All required documents must be uploaded at the *same time. *
* Please upload the following documents into the Online Application Form*:
Certified copy of detailed employer references from both 
*Each employment reference must contain*:
1.	Start & Finish Dates of Employment - if currently employed, your "finish" date can be written as the "To Date", but the job reference must have the *date* when it was written or it will be assessed as not suitable.
2.	Description of Duties Performed - required to determine the relevance to the nominated occupation
3.	Hours worked - Full time or Part time 
4.	Country where Employment was Completed - if you have worked with the same company in different countries, the job reference must have the dates and locations clearly specified. 
5.	Company Letterhead and signed by the author 
Example of Employment Reference - click here.
We will place your skills assessment on hold for an extra *30 days*. If no contact is received within this period, your application will be assessed according to the current documents. 
Kind Regards, 

The Skills Assessment Team
Australian Computer Society "


I had uploaded certified copies 
1) Marks Sheet and Convocation(certified in Aus)
2) Passport (Certified in Aus)
3) Work reference letter in ACS format (certified in India)
4) Offer letter, service certificate and relieving letter (Certified in Aus) 

In mail from ACS date is in bold and underlined. I checked documents submitted. They do have date in them. Now I dont know what to do. Please help


Thanks,
Seema


----------



## ashish1137

naziaayub said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have confusion regarding my experience and education.
> 
> BS-IT - 4years (Jan 2005 - Dec 2008)
> Experience 1 (Jun 2006 - Dec 2008)
> Experience 2 (Jan 2009 - Apr 2011)
> Experience 3 (May 2011 - May 2012) - Masters (SE) in evening (Aug 2010 - Dec 2012)
> Experience 4 (Jun 2012 - Current)
> 
> After completing 3rd semester I started full-time job, and took classes in evening.
> I studied somewhere ACS experience is counted after at least three semesters should be fill-time study. And somewhere it is written experience is counted after completing graduation.
> 
> Anybody there to help me in situation and suggest how much experience will be deduct ed?
> 
> Thanks


hello friend. I am not an expert here but can guide you the possible outcome:

1. your experience after you attained your degree will be calculated.
2. so experience will be calculated after jan 2009.
3. It would be best if you dont show your masters. it wont benefit in anyway.
4. after jan 2009 your two years of experience will be deducted.
5. so to conclude, your experience after jan 2011 will be included and since your work experience becomes more than 3 years. You will be eligible to gain 5 points.

i am no expert but you would complex things by giving details on your masters degree. so keep it simple.

Regards
Ashisb


----------



## naziaayub

ashish1137 said:


> hello friend. I am not an expert here but can guide you the possible outcome:
> 
> 1. your experience after you attained your degree will be calculated.
> 2. so experience will be calculated after jan 2009.
> 3. It would be best if you dont show your masters. it wont benefit in anyway.
> 4. after jan 2009 your two years of experience will be deducted.
> 5. so to conclude, your experience after jan 2011 will be included and since your work experience becomes more than 3 years. You will be eligible to gain 5 points.
> 
> i am no expert but you would complex things by giving details on your masters degree. so keep it simple.
> 
> Regards
> Ashisb


Thanks Ashishb

I already have submitted Application with Master degree, I knew, it wont be helpful but due to part time degree of graduation I mentioned MS so that I wont loose points in education. My jobs are full time education is part-time.

Lets hope for the best.


----------



## ToAustralia2013

Seema123 said:


> Hi Seniors, I need help with additional documents for ACS. My application is on hold. I am BE(computer science & engg). I opted for ACS skills assessment under 261313. I received below mail. "Dear Ms &#133;&#133;., Skills Assessment No: >&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;. This is a courtesy email to advise you that we require additional documentation to process your application. Please upload your additional documents into the Online Application Form by using the following link: Attach documents Refer to the attached document "How to Upload Additional Documents" for uploading instructions. All required documents must be uploaded at the same time. Please upload the following documents into the Online Application Form: Certified copy of detailed employer references from both Each employment reference must contain: 1.	Start & Finish Dates of Employment - if currently employed, your "finish" date can be written as the "To Date", but the job reference must have the date when it was written or it will be assessed as not suitable. 2.	Description of Duties Performed - required to determine the relevance to the nominated occupation 3.	Hours worked - Full time or Part time 4.	Country where Employment was Completed - if you have worked with the same company in different countries, the job reference must have the dates and locations clearly specified. 5.	Company Letterhead and signed by the author Example of Employment Reference - click here. We will place your skills assessment on hold for an extra 30 days. If no contact is received within this period, your application will be assessed according to the current documents. Kind Regards, The Skills Assessment Team Australian Computer Society " I had uploaded certified copies 1) Marks Sheet and Convocation(certified in Aus) 2) Passport (Certified in Aus) 3) Work reference letter in ACS format (certified in India) 4) Offer letter, service certificate and relieving letter (Certified in Aus) In mail from ACS date is in bold and underlined. I checked documents submitted. They do have date in them. Now I dont know what to do. Please help Thanks, Seema


Hi Seema, 

When I had submitted for ACS, I too got an additional documents mail however at the same time my application seemed to have been moved to 4th stage. I replied to their mail with the documents I had uploaded and the case officer replied saying it was a mistake and that no additional docs are needed.
Did you check which stage ur application is in? If it is one the 3rd stage and on hold just reply to them attaching the docs you have. They will clarify.. They are very prompt and helpful in clearing doubts like this...


----------



## ashish1137

Seema123 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I need help with additional documents for ACS. My application is on hold. I am BE(computer science & engg). I opted for ACS skills assessment under 261313. I received below mail.
> 
> "Dear Ms &#133;&#133;.,
> Skills Assessment No: >&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;.
> 
> This is a courtesy email to advise you that we require additional documentation to process your application.
> 
> Please upload your additional documents into the Online Application Form by using the following link:
> 
> Attach documents
> 
> Refer to the attached document "How to Upload Additional Documents" for uploading instructions. All required documents must be uploaded at the same time.
> Please upload the following documents into the Online Application Form:
> Certified copy of detailed employer references from both
> Each employment reference must contain:
> 1.	Start & Finish Dates of Employment - if currently employed, your "finish" date can be written as the "To Date", but the job reference must have the date when it was written or it will be assessed as not suitable.
> 2.	Description of Duties Performed - required to determine the relevance to the nominated occupation
> 3.	Hours worked - Full time or Part time
> 4.	Country where Employment was Completed - if you have worked with the same company in different countries, the job reference must have the dates and locations clearly specified.
> 5.	Company Letterhead and signed by the author
> Example of Employment Reference - click here.
> We will place your skills assessment on hold for an extra 30 days. If no contact is received within this period, your application will be assessed according to the current documents.
> Kind Regards,
> 
> The Skills Assessment Team
> Australian Computer Society "
> 
> I had uploaded certified copies
> 1) Marks Sheet and Convocation(certified in Aus)
> 2) Passport (Certified in Aus)
> 3) Work reference letter in ACS format (certified in India)
> 4) Offer letter, service certificate and relieving letter (Certified in Aus)
> 
> In mail from ACS date is in bold and underlined. I checked documents submitted. They do have date in them. Now I dont know what to do. Please help
> 
> Thanks,
> Seema


Hi seema,

for any previous organizations, you need:
1. relieving letter and statutory declaration on employment duties which needs to be approved by any position above your role.

1.1 Please also ensure it mentiins your country of deputation, hours of work, start and end date of your employment (only month and year needed)
1.2 you also need to get this notarized. it is mandatory.
1.3 if the decleratiin is on company letterhead, tgen u need true copy of oeiginal stamp as well and this shiuld be notarized as well.

for the current organization:
2. You need slary certificate or employment certificate listing your start date of employment and all things mentioned in above. 
2.1 follow points 1.1, 1.2 and 1.3.

see if tou missed anything. if u did not, please raise this as a query. also you might have uploaded wrong documents. Did u double checked all documents just to be sure.

if not my suggestion will be to upload all documents again.

Regards
Ashish


----------



## ashish1137

naziaayub said:


> Thanks Ashishb
> 
> I already have submitted Application with Master degree, I knew, it wont be helpful but due to part time degree of graduation I mentioned MS so that I wont loose points in education. My jobs are full time education is part-time.
> 
> Lets hope for the best.


My friend as far as i can recall, they did not considered a candidate's experience for the duration of part time degree. i also did not mentioned my correspondence mba. Anyhow, lets hope for the best. Keep us posted. 
What was your motive to raise a query even after u diled your acs. 

Regards
Ashish


----------



## naziaayub

ashish1137 said:


> My friend as far as i can recall, they did not considered a candidate's experience for the duration of part time degree. i also did not mentioned my correspondence mba. Anyhow, lets hope for the best. Keep us posted.
> What was your motive to raise a query even after u diled your acs.
> 
> Regards
> Ashish


I am curious about my assessment so posted here.


----------



## Seema123

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Hi Seema,
> 
> When I had submitted for ACS, I too got an additional documents mail however at the same time my application seemed to have been moved to 4th stage. I replied to their mail with the documents I had uploaded and the case officer replied saying it was a mistake and that no additional docs are needed.
> Did you check which stage ur application is in? If it is one the 3rd stage and on hold just reply to them attaching the docs you have. They will clarify.. They are very prompt and helpful in clearing doubts like this...



Thanks, I pray that's same case with my application as well. My exp reference letter are exactly in the ACS format. I will raise it as query with Jade(co).

Also noticed you received Invitation today. Congrats 

Thanks,
Seema


----------



## Seema123

ashish1137 said:


> Hi seema,
> 
> for any previous organizations, you need:
> 1. relieving letter and statutory declaration on employment duties which needs to be approved by any position above your role.
> 
> 1.1 Please also ensure it mentiins your country of deputation, hours of work, start and end date of your employment (only month and year needed)
> 1.2 you also need to get this notarized. it is mandatory.
> 1.3 if the decleratiin is on company letterhead, tgen u need true copy of oeiginal stamp as well and this shiuld be notarized as well.
> 
> for the current organization:
> 2. You need slary certificate or employment certificate listing your start date of employment and all things mentioned in above.
> 2.1 follow points 1.1, 1.2 and 1.3.
> 
> see if tou missed anything. if u did not, please raise this as a query. also you might have uploaded wrong documents. Did u double checked all documents just to be sure.
> 
> if not my suggestion will be to upload all documents again.
> 
> Regards
> Ashish



Hi Ashish,

I followed ACS format to the last detail. I got reference letter on company letter head with all dates, full time, country worked, detailed role and responsibility. They were certified by proper notary. I didn't upload resume and statutory declaration. 

Only employment reference letters were notorised in India with Certified true copy stamp(rest were attested here in Aus). I am not sure if that wasn't understood by CO.

I will raise it as query and upload documents again. Now file limit is 10 MB. I can upload high resolution files now . 

Thanks a lot,
Seema


----------



## Expat 2014

Hi All,

Submitted ACS asmnt on 24, and today when i checked application is in stage 2. CO is assigned.

When can i expect the next move either to Stage 3 or 4.

Tks.


----------



## rockyrambo

*ACS statement interpretation*

hi,

someone please confirm the following: 

When ACS positive assessment says that, I can claim experience after Aug 2008, can I include Aug 2008 as well for counting the number of months of skilled experience?
Or after would mean, from Sep 2008?


----------



## rohit1_sharma

rockyrambo said:


> hi,
> 
> someone please confirm the following:
> 
> When ACS positive assessment says that, I can claim experience after Aug 2008, can I include Aug 2008 as well for counting the number of months of skilled experience?
> Or after would mean, from Sep 2008?


It would mean Sep 2008 onwards


----------



## rockyrambo

rohit1_sharma said:


> It would mean Sep 2008 onwards


hey, thanks buddy...so that's for sure, right? And, then I can select a date like 1st Sep 2008 in my EOI to mention my work ex?


----------



## rohit1_sharma

rockyrambo said:


> hey, thanks buddy...so that's for sure, right? And, then I can select a date like 1st Sep 2008 in my EOI to mention my work ex?


Yup, Thats what I did in my case.

Also If your skilled exp start date is in middle of a job then you have to split it into 2 parts. First till 31-Aug-2008 and don't check the box that says experience related to the occupation code.

Then second part of the same code and the start date will be 1-Sep-2008 and you check the box - related to occupation in order to claim points for this experience and then if you have any other jobs then you need to check the sam ebox for all of them which are after 1st Sep 2008.


----------



## rockyrambo

rohit1_sharma said:


> Yup, Thats what I did in my case.
> 
> Also If your skilled exp start date is in middle of a job then you have to split it into 2 parts. First till 31-Aug-2008 and don't check the box that says experience related to the occupation code.
> 
> Then second part of the same code and the start date will be 1-Sep-2008 and you check the box - related to occupation in order to claim points for this experience and then if you have any other jobs then you need to check the sam ebox for all of them which are after 1st Sep 2008.


Thanks, please look into the following as well - 

Hi, 
I have some important doubts regarding my EOI application. Please advise urgently 

1.	*IELTS* – 

Test Reference Number asked for in the EOI – Is it the candidate number mentioned on the IELTS result? Or is it the Test Report Form Number mentioned on the IELTS result? Or is it any other number?

2.	*Bachelor Degree* – 

My Bachelor of technology has been assessed as comparable to an AQF bachelor degree with a major in computing – So I should select “Bachelor in Science or Technology” in the combo box that appears on EOI form for education assessment?
Masters – I did masters in business admin but didn’t get it assessed by ACS, so should I not be mentioning it on the EOI form?
Date From and Date To for the bachelor’s degree – I don’t have the exact dates on my certificates, only the months. So I can just go ahead and mention any dates w/ the same months that I joined and graduated in?

*3.	Work Experience – *


When ACS positive assessment says that I can claim experience after Aug 2008, can I include Aug 2008 as well for counting the number of months of skilled experience? Or after would mean, from Sep 2008? < you already answered this >

I changed my company after 3 months after getting it assessed from ACS and before getting the invite, so should I mention the new company details? (I won’t be getting any extra points due to it)

Since, I worked in the same company for 3 further months after getting the ACS assessment, I can continue mentioning that experience? I will just be asked for payslips and release letters, etc to confirm the extra months at the time of invite?
Thanks


----------



## smady41

Any latest ACS results guys? Please do post when you applied for the same as you post your results. I applied on 11th March, waiting the results now.


----------



## abhifirewall

smady41 said:


> Any latest ACS results guys? Please do post when you applied for the same as you post your results. I applied on 11th March, waiting the results now.


You should get your result within a week. I got mine yesterday. Applied on 3rd March.


----------



## ashish1137

Seema123 said:


> Hi Ashish,
> 
> I followed ACS format to the last detail. I got reference letter on company letter head with all dates, full time, country worked, detailed role and responsibility. They were certified by proper notary. I didn't upload resume and statutory declaration.
> 
> Only employment reference letters were notorised in India with Certified true copy stamp(rest were attested here in Aus). I am not sure if that wasn't understood by CO.
> 
> I will raise it as query and upload documents again. Now file limit is 10 MB. I can upload high resolution files now .
> 
> Thanks a lot,
> Seema


----------



## ashish1137

rockyrambo said:


> Thanks, please look into the following as well -
> 
> Hi,
> I have some important doubts regarding my EOI application. Please advise urgently
> 
> 1.	IELTS –
> 
> [*]Test Reference Number asked for in the EOI – Is it the candidate number mentioned on the IELTS result? Or is it the Test Report Form Number mentioned on the IELTS result? Or is it any other number?
> 
> 
> 2.	Bachelor Degree –
> 
> [*]My Bachelor of technology has been assessed as comparable to an AQF bachelor degree with a major in computing – So I should select “Bachelor in Science or Technology” in the combo box that appears on EOI form for education assessment?
> [*]Masters – I did masters in business admin but didn’t get it assessed by ACS, so should I not be mentioning it on the EOI form?
> [*]Date From and Date To for the bachelor’s degree – I don’t have the exact dates on my certificates, only the months. So I can just go ahead and mention any dates w/ the same months that I joined and graduated in?
> 
> 
> 3.	Work Experience –
> 
> 
> [*]When ACS positive assessment says that I can claim experience after Aug 2008, can I include Aug 2008 as well for counting the number of months of skilled experience? Or after would mean, from Sep 2008? < you already answered this >
> 
> [*]I changed my company after 3 months after getting it assessed from ACS and before getting the invite, so should I mention the new company details? (I won’t be getting any extra points due to it)
> 
> [*]Since, I worked in the same company for 3 further months after getting the ACS assessment, I can continue mentioning that experience? I will just be asked for payslips and release letters, etc to confirm the extra months at the time of invite?
> 
> Thanks


man those are lot of questions. here, ill try to help. :-D

1. its some other number. :-D
login to the idp/ bc website. get the test reference number. in bc it starts like IN-xxx-xxxxx (somethin like that)
2. 
2.1 - i gave other and then gave e.c.e for electronics and telecommumication.
2.2 - no
2.3 - yes, I did the same.
3.
3.2 - yes, you will get points if it adds to ur ecperience.
3.3 yes

Lookin at your mail I wonder if i did a mistake by not asking some of these questions. :-D

This is true to my knowledge and what i have selected. I hope someond else can pin point if they think i gave any wrong info.

Regards
Ashish


----------



## SallyO2

*Need a bit of guidance*

Hi,

I am about to submit my application for ACS assessment. I have found out that reference letters should mention the "country name" clearly. My employer has not mentioned it. And now it seems botheration to them to change it, because this is how they have been issuing reference letters ever since, without mentioning country name. And they have never got any such request or complaint ever.

So seniors please help me out and tell me is there any alternative to this problem ? 

Thanks.


----------



## haisergeant

SallyO2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am about to submit my application for ACS assessment. I have found out that reference letters should mention the "country name" clearly. My employer has not mentioned it. And now it seems botheration to them to change it, because this is how they have been issuing reference letters ever since, without mentioning country name. And they have never got any such request or complaint ever.
> 
> So seniors please help me out and tell me is there any alternative to this problem ?
> 
> Thanks.


Some of my reference letters don't have country, but they stated detail addresses. And I receive result for that. So don't need to worry. If your letters have detail addresses, that would be ok.


----------



## SallyO2

Thank you. That is a relief to know. They have mentioned everything address , phone numbers, fax numbers, email id , company web address... but just not the country name.


----------



## bdtomas

SallyO2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am about to submit my application for ACS assessment. I have found out that reference letters should mention the "country name" clearly. My employer has not mentioned it. And now it seems botheration to them to change it, because this is how they have been issuing reference letters ever since, without mentioning country name. And they have never got any such request or complaint ever.
> 
> So seniors please help me out and tell me is there any alternative to this problem ?
> 
> Thanks.


If the country name is written in the address of the company's letter head then it should not be a problem.


----------



## Mike147

Hi guys,

I submitted my ACS skills assessment application on the 2nd of March, and I can see some people have already received results submitting theirs later then me on the 3rd of March... The status is still showing as "with assessor".

When do you think my results will come through?


----------



## naziaayub

SallyO2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am about to submit my application for ACS assessment. I have found out that reference letters should mention the "country name" clearly. My employer has not mentioned it. And now it seems botheration to them to change it, because this is how they have been issuing reference letters ever since, without mentioning country name. And they have never got any such request or complaint ever.
> 
> So seniors please help me out and tell me is there any alternative to this problem ?
> 
> Thanks.


I think company letter head mentions all.


----------



## bdtomas

Mike147 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I submitted my ACS skills assessment application on the 2nd of March, and I can see some people have already received results submitting theirs later then me on the 3rd of March... The status is still showing as "with assessor".
> 
> When do you think my results will come through?


no one can predict....


----------



## Seema123

Expat 2014 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Submitted ACS asmnt on 24, and today when i checked application is in stage 2. CO is assigned.
> 
> When can i expect the next move either to Stage 3 or 4.
> 
> Tks.


I had submitted on 23rd. It moved to stage 3 on 28th. Looks like ACS processing time has reduced.


Seema,


----------



## ahamedmufa

Seema123 said:


> I had submitted on 23rd. It moved to stage 3 on 28th. Looks like ACS processing time has reduced.
> 
> 
> Seema,


Your status will be there on stage 4 for more than 2 months.. But some ppl got their results one month earlier than the standard processing time. 

Lets wait..:thumb:


----------



## Expat 2014

Seema123 said:


> I had submitted on 23rd. It moved to stage 3 on 28th. Looks like ACS processing time has reduced.
> 
> 
> Seema,


Tks Seema. Will update you on my ACS asmnt process progress.

Keep me update .


----------



## Expat 2014

Hi All,

Please advise on type of JOB (Full or Part time). 

In my reference letter, my current company did not mention the type of JOB (full or part time) . When i checked with my HR, she advised me show the offer letter where they mentioned no.of.hrs of work per week (42 hrs). Apart they will not mention anything more as all the reference letters are system generated and stamped/sealed by HR person and they have been issuing reference letters like this only. 

Will there be any problem if we do not have type of JOB in experience letter ?
Will ACS ask any other support document mentioning the same.

Please advise.


----------



## Expat 2014

Sr's Please advise on my query ...

Hi All,

Please advise on type of JOB (Full or Part time). 

In my reference letter, my current company did not mention the type of JOB (full or part time) . When i checked with my HR, she advised me show the offer letter where they mentioned no.of.hrs of work per week (42 hrs). Apart they will not mention anything more as all the reference letters are system generated and stamped/sealed by HR person and they have been issuing reference letters like this only. 

Will there be any problem if we do not have type of JOB in experience letter ?
Will ACS ask any other support document mentioning the same.

Tks in adv.


----------



## enzee

Mike147 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I submitted my ACS skills assessment application on the 2nd of March, and I can see some people have already received results submitting theirs later then me on the 3rd of March... The status is still showing as "with assessor".
> 
> When do you think my results will come through?


I applied on 2nd March and got a +ve assessment today so nearly 8 weeks


----------



## ahamedmufa

enzee said:


> I applied on 2nd March and got a +ve assessment today so nearly 8 weeks


Depends on the accessor..


----------



## dev_aus

Hi,

Just received my positive Assessment from ACS for 262111. 2 out of 6yrs deducted.
I will apply my VIC nomination. Thanks for your support.

Good luck to all.

Cheers.


----------



## ashish1137

SallyO2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am about to submit my application for ACS assessment. I have found out that reference letters should mention the "country name" clearly. My employer has not mentioned it. And now it seems botheration to them to change it, because this is how they have been issuing reference letters ever since, without mentioning country name. And they have never got any such request or complaint ever.
> 
> So seniors please help me out and tell me is there any alternative to this problem ?
> 
> Thanks.


you can give a statutory declaration as well and declare there. But it will not be of much impact.

Regards
ASHISH


----------



## ashish1137

Expat 2014 said:


> Sr's Please advise on my query ...
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Please advise on type of JOB (Full or Part time).
> 
> In my reference letter, my current company did not mention the type of JOB (full or part time) . When i checked with my HR, she advised me show the offer letter where they mentioned no.of.hrs of work per week (42 hrs). Apart they will not mention anything more as all the reference letters are system generated and stamped/sealed by HR person and they have been issuing reference letters like this only.
> 
> Will there be any problem if we do not have type of JOB in experience letter ?
> Will ACS ask any other support document mentioning the same.
> 
> Tks in adv.


You can go ahead and submit, if they ask for additional proofs; then you may upload the offfer letter as well. In my case, since I was submitting statutory declaration, I mentioned in that explicitly.

Regards
Ashish


----------



## Mike147

Hi guys,

My skills assessment application status just changed to "in progress". 

How long do you think it will take now to come through?


----------



## vip

Mike147 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My skills assessment application status just changed to "in progress".
> 
> How long do you think it will take now to come through?


most probably you should get an email from ACS by monday


----------



## sudhindrags

Hi guys. Can anyone clarify the validity of IELTS and ACS evaluation? I am hearing different answers. Some are telling 2 years and some are telling 3.

I completed my IELTS with 7+ in all modules on 15th feb. And will be applying for ACS this saturday. But my present job is bit interesting and have lot of growth opportunities. Hence was thinking of applying for EOI after 1 year. Also I thought it would give me time to prepare for Australian job market. What you guys suggest?


----------



## deeanal

Hi today I got ACS report, every thing is fine but they have deducted 4 yr of my experience from total of 7 yr(i am completing 7 yr in this june end). Now as per ACS now I have relevant experience of 2yr 10 months. As minimum experience required bny IST is 3 year...does it mean I need to wait for 2 months just to complete 3 yr of minimum experience?
Pls advice....my planning is going for a toss..


----------



## abhifirewall

deeanal said:


> Hi today I got ACS report, every thing is fine but they have deducted 4 yr of my experience from total of 7 yr(i am completing 7 yr in this june end). Now as per ACS now I have relevant experience of 2yr 10 months. As minimum experience required bny IST is 3 year...does it mean I need to wait for 2 months just to complete 3 yr of minimum experience?
> Pls advice....my planning is going for a toss..


I dont think there is a requirement for minimum work experience as long as you have skills assessment done and are able to reach 60 points.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Hi guys I have a question. My cousin got his ACS result and his recent organization experience was not accounted. This is because he provided a self affidavit as he didn't want to inform his manager about this process. Also he is not supportive and wouldn't help if he knew about it. So now we'd like to appeal to ACS to consider the latest experience. My question is that if we go through an appeal process dp we have to pay any fees? Also is there any other option that we could use.


----------



## rambojuda

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Hi guys I have a question. My cousin got his ACS result and his recent organization experience was not accounted. This is because he provided a self affidavit as he didn't want to inform his manager about this process. Also he is not supportive and wouldn't help if he knew about it. So now we'd like to appeal to ACS to consider the latest experience. My question is that if we go through an appeal process dp we have to pay any fees? Also is there any other option that we could use.


Yes, you have to pay for the appeal. One of my friend had a similar issue.
According to ACS, if the applicant is unable to provide a reference letter or a statutory declaration, work assessment for that particular period won't be made.


----------



## Mike147

vip said:


> most probably you should get an email from ACS by monday


Hi guys,

My application status was "in progress" yesterday, now its changed back to "with assessor".

I am so disappointed, looks like I am back in the queue, was hoping to have my ACS results letter would come through early next week.

Why would this happen?


----------



## pappu123

deeanal said:


> Hi today I got ACS report, every thing is fine but they have deducted 4 yr of my experience from total of 7 yr(i am completing 7 yr in this june end). Now as per ACS now I have relevant experience of 2yr 10 months. As minimum experience required bny IST is 3 year...does it mean I need to wait for 2 months just to complete 3 yr of minimum experience?
> Pls advice....my planning is going for a toss..


Hi, 

Can you please let us know when you have applied for ACS?

Also, if you are meeting 60 points then you can apply for EOI or else wait for 2 months.


----------



## smady41

Anyone got ACS results this week here? Please share the ACS applied date while replying. Impatiently waiting for my ACS applied on 11th March.


----------



## nicemathan

Good luck for your upcoming results... I applied on March 10th waiting but not impatiently ....  still a long-way to travel.... 



smady41 said:


> Anyone got ACS results this week here? Please share the ACS applied date while replying. Impatiently waiting for my ACS applied on 11th March.


----------



## abacus7887

Hello Seniors, 

I have done my Bachelors & Masters in Instrumentation engineering.

I have been told by an Agent that from 1st Jan 2014 all the streams except Computer/It/Electronics+CSE must submit RPL.

1. Is it so? Because I could not find any such rule on ACS website?

2. I have 8yrs 7months of IT exp and I am planning to submit the application for 261313 - Software Engineer. Can you please advise whether I should go for RPL or does ACS will advise.

3. Is there anyone from Instrumentation background with IT exp submitted ACS without RPL?

I am totally confused with diffn information from diffn sources. Your help is much appreciated.

Thanks,
Abacus


----------



## sudhindrags

*Applied for ACS today*

Hi guys,

I applied for ACS today. The status shows a blank blue strip. Any idea what it means?

Regards,
Sudhindra


----------



## pappu123

Mike147 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My application status was "in progress" yesterday, now its changed back to "with assessor".
> 
> I am so disappointed, looks like I am back in the queue, was hoping to have my ACS results letter would come through early next week.
> 
> Why would this happen?


Don't worry. I am sure you will receive it soon.


----------



## regmiboyer

sudhindrags said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I applied for ACS today. The status shows a blank blue strip. Any idea what it means?
> 
> Regards,
> Sudhindra


Hi Sudhindra,

Welcome to the club. You applied over a weekend and ACS works only on weekdays. The application status will change to step 1 on Monday.

Regards,
Regmiboyer


----------



## sudhindrags

regmiboyer said:


> Hi Sudhindra,
> 
> Welcome to the club. You applied over a weekend and ACS works only on weekdays. The application status will change to step 1 on Monday.
> 
> Regards,
> Regmiboyer


Hi Regmiboyer,

Thanks a lot for clarifying. I was bit worried, whether I selected some wrong option while applying.

All the best for your IELTS 

Sudhindra


----------



## rranjan2910

Hello Guys,

I am a new member of this group. I have applied for ACS assessment on 02-Apr-2014. 

It is still at stage 4"with assessor". it is showing approx 12 weeks it will require to process.


Thanks,
rajeev
-----------------
263113 >>ACS Submitted: 02-04-2014 >> IELTS: 07-06-2014


----------



## regmiboyer

rranjan2910 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I am a new member of this group. I have applied for ACS assessment on 02-Apr-2014.
> 
> It is still at stage 4"with assessor". it is showing approx 12 weeks it will require to process.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> rajeev
> -----------------
> 263113 >>ACS Submitted: 02-04-2014 >> IELTS: 07-06-2014


Hi Rajeev,

Welcome bro. Going through all the posts from senior folks, the application status stay at stage 4 until the result is ready to be shared. Once ACS completes all the verification and the assessment, it moves to the final stage and the applicant receives an email with the details report.

Bro, I can see that you have registered for IELTS on 7th of June. Please share essay and the letter questionnaire as I have registered for 21st.

Cheers,
Regmiboyer


----------



## Expat 2014

Hi All,

can some one share the Statutory Declaration template or sample for ACS skill asmnt as part of Employee reference, please.

Cheers,


----------



## abacus7887

abacus7887 said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> I have done my Bachelors & Masters in Instrumentation engineering.
> 
> I have been told by an Agent that from 1st Jan 2014 all the streams except Computer/It/Electronics+CSE must submit RPL.
> 
> 1. Is it so? Because I could not find any such rule on ACS website?
> 
> 2. I have 8yrs 7months of IT exp and I am planning to submit the application for 261313 - Software Engineer. Can you please advise whether I should go for RPL or does ACS will advise.
> 
> 3. Is there anyone from Instrumentation background with IT exp submitted ACS without RPL?
> 
> I am totally confused with diffn information from diffn sources. Your help is much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Abacus


Hi all.. Your urgent advise will really help me..


----------



## abacus7887

Expat 2014 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> can some one share the Statutory Declaration template or sample for ACS skill asmnt as part of Employee reference, please.
> 
> Cheers,


Under this thread.. Go to attachments, you will find lot of sat decl let.


----------



## bond_bhai

abacus7887 said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> I have done my Bachelors & Masters in Instrumentation engineering.
> 
> I have been told by an Agent that from 1st Jan 2014 all the streams except Computer/It/Electronics+CSE must submit RPL.
> 
> 1. Is it so? Because I could not find any such rule on ACS website?
> 
> 2. I have 8yrs 7months of IT exp and I am planning to submit the application for 261313 - Software Engineer. Can you please advise whether I should go for RPL or does ACS will advise.
> 
> 3. Is there anyone from Instrumentation background with IT exp submitted ACS without RPL?
> 
> I am totally confused with diffn information from diffn sources. Your help is much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Abacus


I am not sure how ACS assess Instrumentation Engineering. I have a seen a few people go for RPL. It depends on ICT content/subjects during your degree. 
*ICT Major *(for 4 years) - 25% ICT content for a 4 year course 
*ICT Minor* - A Bachelor or higher qualification is assessed as a Minor when the ICT content is at least two thirds of the requirements for a major. 
*Non-ICT* - All qualifications with ICT content less than the requirement for a Minor are assessed as Non-ICT qualifications. 

More Information is available here : http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf

How to determine where your degree falls in? Check this link, this might help : https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0007/7792/The-ICT-Profession-Body-of-Knowledge.pdf

If they assess your degree as Non-ICT, the you might have to go for RPL. Also, they deduct 6 years of work ex. So you will be left with < 3 years of experience. Usually, people go for ACS assessment and if they find your degree unsuitable, they give you an option to go for RPL. Better be prepared with the project requirements for RPL and then apply for ACS.


----------



## rranjan2910

Expat 2014 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> can some one share the Statutory Declaration template or sample for ACS skill asmnt as part of Employee reference, please.
> 
> Cheers,


Hi,

I have attached a sample one. you need to have in this format, but donot forget to get it notarized.

Thanks,
Rajeev


----------



## rranjan2910

regmiboyer said:


> Hi Rajeev,
> 
> Welcome bro. Going through all the posts from senior folks, the application status stay at stage 4 until the result is ready to be shared. Once ACS completes all the verification and the assessment, it moves to the final stage and the applicant receives an email with the details report.
> 
> Bro, I can see that you have registered for IELTS on 7th of June. Please share essay and the letter questionnaire as I have registered for 21st.
> 
> Cheers,
> Regmiboyer


Thanks Regmiboyer,

Sure i will share. Again Easter holiday was in between, so we can expect a delay for ACS assessment. i need to score at least 7 in IELETS.:fingerscrossed:

cheers bro...


----------



## ashish1137

sudhindrags said:


> Hi guys. Can anyone clarify the validity of IELTS and ACS evaluation? I am hearing different answers. Some are telling 2 years and some are telling 3.
> 
> I completed my IELTS with 7+ in all modules on 15th feb. And will be applying for ACS this saturday. But my present job is bit interesting and have lot of growth opportunities. Hence was thinking of applying for EOI after 1 year. Also I thought it would give me time to prepare for Australian job market. What you guys suggest?


It is your wish how you want to proceed. Even if you are thinking of applying after 1 year, that will not matter. As per my knowledge after having read all documents IELTS validity is 3 years while ACS validity is 2 years.

Regards


----------



## sudhindrags

ashish1137 said:


> It is your wish how you want to proceed. Even if you are thinking of applying after 1 year, that will not matter. As per my knowledge after having read all documents IELTS validity is 3 years while ACS validity is 2 years.
> 
> Regards


Ok.. That's cool. I do have another two years to think about then. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## dev_aus

Hi,

It is two years. on the TRF, in NOTE, "It is recommended that the candidate's language ability as indicated in this Test Report Form be re-assessed *after two years* from the date of the test"


----------



## ashish1137

dev_aus said:


> Hi,
> 
> It is two years. on the TRF, in NOTE, "It is recommended that the candidate's language ability as indicated in this Test Report Form be re-assessed after two years from the date of the test"


Hi dev,

You are right about the note in trf but DIAC documents say that IELTS result is valid till 3 years. 

Regards


----------



## Mike147

Hi guys,

My application has been "in progress" stage 4b since Friday.

How long do you think my results will take to arrive now?


----------



## rohit1_sharma

eep:


Mike147 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My application has been "in progress" stage 4b since Friday.
> 
> How long do you think my results will take to arrive now?


You should expect a response from the Assessor this week. Directly an Assessment Letter or in case they need additional documents.
All the best!


----------



## sudhindrags

sudhindrags said:


> Hi Regmiboyer,
> 
> Thanks a lot for clarifying. I was bit worried, whether I selected some wrong option while applying.
> 
> All the best for your IELTS
> 
> Sudhindra


Hi,

Still the status shows blue stripe. Bit skeptical about the same. Does it usually change in day 1 or will it take some time?

Sudhindra


----------



## smady41

Got my ACS +ve result letter for 261313 code. It took exactly 8 weeks for my results.

Applied on 11th March. Positive on 6th May


----------



## mike_0707

HI All,
My ACS result shows that my experience counts from NOV 2011. so to claim 5 points for 3 years experience when should i raise the EOI oct 30th or NOV 1st or Dec 1st?

Regards,
Mike


----------



## Vasu G

mike_0707 said:


> HI All,
> My ACS result shows that my experience counts from NOV 2011. so to claim 5 points for 3 years experience when should i raise the EOI oct 30th or NOV 1st or Dec 1st?
> 
> Regards,
> Mike


If it says from nov, you can raise EOI from 1st Nov. If it says after Nov, you have to raise EOI from 1st Dec. All the best.


----------



## sudhindrags

Thanks a lot guys. My application is in stage 4 just within 4 days (including 2 days weekend)


----------



## regmiboyer

sudhindrags said:


> Thanks a lot guys. My application is in stage 4 just within 4 days (including 2 days weekend)



Congrats Bro,

This will now take 8 to 12 weeks. Lets wait until then. I hope you are preparing for IELTS. Are you preparing on your own or attending a coaching?


----------



## Mike147

Guys I am absolutely gutted, got my results back today as negative.

I don't understand, my qualification is an Advance Diploma, is it worth an appeal?

Your ICT skills have been assessed as unsuitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and
Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
The following qualification does not meet the ACS requirements:
Your Level 3 BTEC Advanced Diploma in Network Information Specialist from Prestige Academy
completed November 2008 has been assessed as not recognised and therefore it does not meet
the requirements of the ACS as stated in the policy manual.
Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least
20hrs per week:
Dates: 12/08 - 08/10 (1yrs 8mths)
Position: IT Network and Systems Engineer
Employer: Company X
Country: SOUTH AFRICA
Dates: 11/10 - 03/14 (3yrs 4mths)
Position: Systems Engineer
Employer: Company X


----------



## vip

Mike147 said:


> Guys I am absolutely gutted, got my results back today as negative.
> 
> I don't understand, my qualification is an Advance Diploma, is it worth an appeal?
> 
> Your ICT skills have been assessed as unsuitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and
> Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> The following qualification does not meet the ACS requirements:
> Your Level 3 BTEC Advanced Diploma in Network Information Specialist from Prestige Academy
> completed November 2008 has been assessed as not recognised and therefore it does not meet
> the requirements of the ACS as stated in the policy manual.
> Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least
> 20hrs per week:
> Dates: 12/08 - 08/10 (1yrs 8mths)
> Position: IT Network and Systems Engineer
> Employer: Company X
> Country: SOUTH AFRICA
> Dates: 11/10 - 03/14 (3yrs 4mths)
> Position: Systems Engineer
> Employer: Company X


this is what is find in the manual

"Qualifications assessed as “Not Recognised” means that the education institution is not recognized by Australian education standards as per Country Education Profiles or international equivalent associations"

so this means that you would need a minimum of 6 years of work exp to be eligible and may have to go through the RPL route. Again i am not an expert but this is what i infer after reading your assessment from ACS


----------



## Mike147

vip said:


> this is what is find in the manual
> 
> "Qualifications assessed as “Not Recognised” means that the education institution is not recognized by Australian education standards as per Country Education Profiles or international equivalent associations"
> 
> so this means that you would need a minimum of 6 years of work exp to be eligible and may have to go through the RPL route. Again i am not an expert but this is what i infer after reading your assessment from ACS


Thanks for the response.

My qualification is recognized internationally and my educational institution in accredited with Edexcel internationally.

If I can get proof from my college of their accreditation and my qualifications international status, is it worth lodging an appeal or review?


----------



## vip

Mike147 said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> My qualification is recognized internationally and my educational institution in accredited with Edexcel internationally.
> 
> If I can get proof from my college of their accreditation and my qualifications international status, is it worth lodging an appeal or review?


Mike, its a list that is maintained by Australian education International and that is what ACS refers to. you can check on the eligibility criteria on http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf (section 4) and https://aei.gov.au/Services-And-Res...ucation-Profiles/about-cep/Pages/default.aspx.

Again i'm not an expert and you would need to consult an agent or other seniors who can guide you on this


----------



## sudhindrags

regmiboyer said:


> Congrats Bro,
> 
> This will now take 8 to 12 weeks. Lets wait until then. I hope you are preparing for IELTS. Are you preparing on your own or attending a coaching?


Hi regmiboyer,

I am already done with ielts. Managed to get 7+ in all modules.


----------



## Mike147

vip said:


> Mike, its a list that is maintained by Australian education International and that is what ACS refers to. you can check on the eligibility criteria on http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf (section 4) and https://aei.gov.au/Services-And-Res...ucation-Profiles/about-cep/Pages/default.aspx.
> 
> Again i'm not an expert and you would need to consult an agent or other seniors who can guide you on this


Thanks for the response.

Any seniors out there, please I need help.


----------



## nicemathan

Hi all,

Today, I got my ACS results submitted on March 10th.

I have a clarification on their feedback. ACS have stated ""after July 2009 is considered to equate to work"" but below they mentioned 6 years 7 months in my current company. Does it mean I can claim 10 points or can claim only 5 points for work experience.

OR shall I wait for another 4 months before submitting EOI and produce a service certificate on Aug 2014. So, that my work experience crosses the 5 years mark to claim 10 points. Else I will be in a long waiting list of 60 points.

My current point details.

Age : 30 points (below 32)
Edu : 15 points
IELTS : 10 points
Exp : 5 points???

Your feedback will be of great help. 

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Your qualification has been assessed as follows: 

Your Bachelor of Engineering in Information Technology <UNIVERSITY> has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing

The following employment after July 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Dates: 07/07 - 02/14 (6yrs 7mths) 
Position: XXX
Employer: XXX
Country: INDIA 

The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.

Dates: 05/06 - 07/07 (0yrs 0mths) 
Position: YYY - Not Closely Related to the Nominated 
Employer: YYY 
Country: INDIA 

Dates: 02/05 - 05/06 (0yrs 0mths) 
Position: ZZZ - Not Closely Related to the 
Employer: ZZZ
Country: INDIA 
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## bdtomas

nicemathan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today, I got my ACS results submitted on March 10th.
> 
> I have a clarification on their feedback. ACS have stated ""after July 2009 is considered to equate to work"" but below they mentioned 6 years 7 months in my current company. Does it mean I can claim 10 points or can claim only 5 points for work experience.
> 
> OR shall I wait for another 4 months before submitting EOI and produce a service certificate on Aug 2014. So, that my work experience crosses the 5 years mark to claim 10 points. Else I will be in a long waiting list of 60 points.
> 
> My current point details.
> 
> Age : 30 points (below 32)
> Edu : 15 points
> IELTS : 10 points
> Exp : 5 points???
> 
> Your feedback will be of great help.
> 
> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Bachelor of Engineering in Information Technology <UNIVERSITY> has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> 
> The following employment after July 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 07/07 - 02/14 (6yrs 7mths)
> Position: XXX
> Employer: XXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.
> 
> Dates: 05/06 - 07/07 (0yrs 0mths)
> Position: YYY - Not Closely Related to the Nominated
> Employer: YYY
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 02/05 - 05/06 (0yrs 0mths)
> Position: ZZZ - Not Closely Related to the
> Employer: ZZZ
> Country: INDIA
> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


If I am not wrong then you can claim 10 points as they have stated after july 2009. but you have to wait until 1st August 2014 or you can go for State Sponsorship. your occupation is available in Victoria..


----------



## nicemathan

Thanks for your response.

Is it OK for me to clarify with ACS on this regard by writing a mail to the assessor.



bdtomas said:


> If I am not wrong then you can claim 10 points as they have stated after july 2009. but you have to wait until 1st August 2014 or you can go for State Sponsorship. your occupation is available in Victoria..


----------



## bdtomas

nicemathan said:


> Thanks for your response.
> 
> Is it OK for me to clarify with ACS on this regard by writing a mail to the assessor.


You can write to them but so far I know they will not clarify you about the point calculations. all the best


----------



## nicemathan

Yes, I am writing to them seeking a clarification on the year. 

I would like to THANK all the forum members who are contributing in a positive manner. Let the expart forum member's assistance continue  



bdtomas said:


> You can write to them but so far I know they will not clarify you about the point calculations. all the best


----------



## regmiboyer

sudhindrags said:


> Hi regmiboyer,
> 
> I am already done with ielts. Managed to get 7+ in all modules.


Congrats Bro,

Please help me with few info regarding IELTS.

1). Did you prepare for it on your own or took help from a coaching center.
2). What was your topic in stage 2 of reading and writing tasks?

Thanks and Regards,
regmiboyer.


----------



## Mike147

Hi guys,

Has anyone got a positive result from an appeal?

I honestly believe that my results are unfair as my educational institution is accredited and my qualification internationally recognized.


----------



## sudhindrags

regmiboyer said:


> Congrats Bro,
> 
> Please help me with few info regarding IELTS.
> 
> 1). Did you prepare for it on your own or took help from a coaching center.
> 2). What was your topic in stage 2 of reading and writing tasks?
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> regmiboyer.


Prepared myself. Cambridge series 1 to 9 is more than sufficient for reading and listening. Writing and speaking may require some more preparation in terms of vocabulary. I referred books by parthesh thakkar for writing and speaking.


----------



## smady41

regmiboyer said:


> Congrats Bro,
> 
> Please help me with few info regarding IELTS.
> 
> 1). Did you prepare for it on your own or took help from a coaching center.
> - Did self study. ielts-simon.com is a good place to start. Also use one or two cambridge practice tests to verify performance in exam conditions.
> 2). What was your topic in stage 2 of reading and writing tasks?
> - Writing task 1: Write a letter to a foreign university enquiring them about admissions to a course
> - Writing task 2: Competitive sports like Football. Are they divisive or unifying? What is your opinion? Discuss both views.
> - Speaking: Task 2: Speak about someone famous in your native country. Discuss on the advantages and dis-adv of being famous.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> regmiboyer.


Took the liberty to answer the questions. Please see them in-line


----------



## vip

smady41 said:


> Took the liberty to answer the questions. Please see them in-line


can you share any links to download Cambridge tests?


----------



## Mike147

Hi guys,

Is there any way to find out what is not recognized here:

_"The following qualification does not meet the ACS requirements:
Your Level 3 BTEC Advanced Diploma in Network Information Specialist from Prestige Academy
completed November 2008 has been assessed as not recognised and therefore it does not meet
the requirements of the ACS as stated in the policy manual."_


----------



## sudhindrags

vip said:


> can you share any links to download Cambridge tests?


Its available all over internet. Just google for it. Or search in torrents.


----------



## regmiboyer

smady41 said:


> Took the liberty to answer the questions. Please see them in-line




Many Thanks Bro...


----------



## naziaayub

Hi all,

I have query about assessment. My brother's skills were assessed 2 years back means his assessment will expire in September. Because of agent he lost time and in this period Agent did nothing. Now my brother wants to do all efforts himself. 

He is in doubt that if he applies in July for SS when his application reaches 1st in queue at that time his assessment will get expired, so he wants to re-apply for skills assessment. 

Will it be fine to lodge assessment application before expiring current one?
If he does not lodge new application and he receives invitation but will DIBP accept expired assessment?
OR DIBP has nothing to do with assessment expiry?

Please let me know what should he do? should do assessment again or should file another application before expiring current one?

Thanks


----------



## rohit1_sharma

naziaayub said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have query about assessment. My brother's skills were assessed 2 years back means his assessment will expire in September. Because of agent he lost time and in this period Agent did nothing. Now my brother wants to do all efforts himself.
> 
> He is in doubt that if he applies in July for SS when his application reaches 1st in queue at that time his assessment will get expired, so he wants to re-apply for skills assessment.
> 
> Will it be fine to lodge assessment application before expiring current one?
> If he does not lodge new application and he receives invitation but will DIBP accept expired assessment?
> OR DIBP has nothing to do with assessment expiry?
> 
> Please let me know what should he do? should do assessment again or should file another application before expiring current one?
> 
> Thanks


I think, if the Skill Assessment is valid at the time of EOI then it should work, no matter when the invite comes.

Maybe someone who has done similar thing in the past can confirm. Else email DIBP and confirm the situation before going through the entire ACS process again and spend your valuable money.


----------



## naziaayub

rohit1_sharma said:


> I think, if the Skill Assessment is valid at the time of EOI then it should work, no matter when the invite comes.
> 
> Maybe someone who has done similar thing in the past can confirm. Else email DIBP and confirm the situation before going through the entire ACS process again and spend your valuable money.


Thanks lot,

I will email DIPB then will take action accordingly.


----------



## hgan_16

Hi,

Is there anyone who has applied for ACS Assessment on 15th Mar. 2014 (+ or - 2 days) and got their results?

I see a couple of people who have applied on 10th and 11th Mar, received their results in exact 8 weeks. 

Anyone else who has received his/her assessment off late?


----------



## Nish89

bumba said:


> I got my ACS result letter today. Positive assessment under asco coode 2371-79 (C#) with MODL specification.
> 
> Now planning for state nomination, then apply for DIAC.


all the best Bumba.
BTW which state sponsorship are u planning on? Vic or NSW - which has better opptys?


----------



## dhruv_sahai

*Applied Finally*

Hi All ,

I applied for ACS Assesment finally after lot of discussions with seniors in here and gethering lot of info.

Applied on 6th May, and it reached Stage 4 the very next day...
Any idea how much it takes from here ?


Hope to get the result soon...


----------



## jamuu04

dhruv_sahai said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> I applied for ACS Assesment finally after lot of discussions with seniors in here and gethering lot of info.
> 
> Applied on 6th May, and it reached Stage 4 the very next day...
> Any idea how much it takes from here ?
> 
> 
> Hope to get the result soon...


Got mine in 8 weeks. Good luck buddy!


----------



## regmiboyer

dhruv_sahai said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> I applied for ACS Assesment finally after lot of discussions with seniors in here and gethering lot of info.
> 
> Applied on 6th May, and it reached Stage 4 the very next day...
> Any idea how much it takes from here ?
> 
> 
> Hope to get the result soon...


Hi Bro,

Welcome to the club. I also applied for 263111 on 16th April. Booked IELTS for June 21. 

Let me ask you this. Why is that you are targeting for 8, is it to claim 20 points. In my case my total points I believe will be 45 (Age:30 + Education 15 + work experience 0 as I have 6.5 years of exp and engineering in Elx and comm so they will deduct 4 years. I will then be left with less than 3 years so no points). Scoring 8 in each band of IELTS will help me claim 20 points.....no worries even If i get 7 in each band. This will make 55 and then I will have to look for state sponsorship.

Please help me understand if you are also in a similar state.


Cheers,
regmiboyer


----------



## dhruv_sahai

Hi Regmiboyer,

Ya its because I too want to score 20 points for IELTS due to lack of points in Experience (0) as I have 3+ years of experience and believe ACS will deduct 2 years from it..


So in a similar situation.. Definetely the option of State Sponsorship is always open for us in 55 Pts. Hope DIAC dont make it more tough in July.

Also i dont have much Info on SS as and read somewhere that we need to prove our Financial Stability to the state before they grant the PR, so i am quiet dicey for the situation, also we need to serve the state for 2 years before we could move somewhere else in the country- which on the other hand make us restricted to the state who sponsor us...


Request you to share your ideas and Learning about SS..  


Cheers,

Dhruv




regmiboyer said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> Welcome to the club. I also applied for 263111 on 16th April. Booked IELTS for June 21.
> 
> Let me ask you this. Why is that you are targeting for 8, is it to claim 20 points. In my case my total points I believe will be 45 (Age:30 + Education 15 + work experience 0 as I have 6.5 years of exp and engineering in Elx and comm so they will deduct 4 years. I will then be left with less than 3 years so no points). Scoring 8 in each band of IELTS will help me claim 20 points.....no worries even If i get 7 in each band. This will make 55 and then I will have to look for state sponsorship.
> 
> Please help me understand if you are also in a similar state.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> regmiboyer


----------



## manojm.dwh

Guys, Count me in... I have registered for June 21st. Its through British Council. 

I have to get 8.... as i will have 4 yrs of work exp in this November and ACS will decut 4yrs for my case. 

hence, I am planning to apply around Nov or Dec timeframe... 

- Manoj.


----------



## ahamedmufa

hgan_16 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there anyone who has applied for ACS Assessment on 15th Mar. 2014 (+ or - 2 days) and got their results?
> 
> I see a couple of people who have applied on 10th and 11th Mar, received their results in exact 8 weeks.
> 
> Anyone else who has received his/her assessment off late?


got mine today


----------



## hgan_16

ahamedmufa said:


> got mine today


If you don't mind, how many companies have you worked for? If everyone is getting the results in 8 weeks, then I am hoping to get it on 12th May, coz 1oth is a Saturday, and I don't think that they work on Saturdays.

Thanks for the update though.


----------



## sudhindrags

hgan_16 said:


> If you don't mind, how many companies have you worked for? If everyone is getting the results in 8 weeks, then I am hoping to get it on 12th May, coz 1oth is a Saturday, and I don't think that they work on Saturdays.
> 
> Thanks for the update though.


Does the number of companies worked has any effect on timeframe? I think not. I think its going to take 8 weeks after reachinh stage 4


----------



## hgan_16

sudhindrags said:


> Does the number of companies worked has any effect on timeframe? I think not. I think its going to take 8 weeks after reachinh stage 4


I remember reading it somewhere... Anyways that's OK. as long as I get the results early next week, I should be good.  :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## ahamedmufa

Guys, I see people say +ve in their skill assessment. What does this +ve means?


----------



## regmiboyer

dhruv_sahai said:


> Hi Regmiboyer,
> 
> Ya its because I too want to score 20 points for IELTS due to lack of points in Experience (0) as I have 3+ years of experience and believe ACS will deduct 2 years from it..
> 
> 
> So in a similar situation.. Definetely the option of State Sponsorship is always open for us in 55 Pts. Hope DIAC dont make it more tough in July.
> 
> Also i dont have much Info on SS as and read somewhere that we need to prove our Financial Stability to the state before they grant the PR, so i am quiet dicey for the situation, also we need to serve the state for 2 years before we could move somewhere else in the country- which on the other hand make us restricted to the state who sponsor us...
> 
> 
> Request you to share your ideas and Learning about SS..
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Dhruv


Hi Bro,

Oh yes, Donno bro if they change any rules this July. Keeping fingers crossed. SS does not nee dto show financial stability it has never been i believe...Yes you heard that correct...we need to server that state for 2 years. But what if we get to apply in state like victoria or NSW...Lets give a best shot in IELTS, if that does not works....lets check which state opens up to invite us....Fingers crossed...

Cheers.
Regmiboyer


----------



## pappu123

regmiboyer said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> Oh yes, Donno bro if they change any rules this July. Keeping fingers crossed. SS does not nee dto show financial stability it has never been i believe...Yes you heard that correct...we need to server that state for 2 years. But what if we get to apply in state like victoria or NSW...Lets give a best shot in IELTS, if that does not works....lets check which state opens up to invite us....Fingers crossed...
> 
> Cheers.
> Regmiboyer


Don't worry guys nothing is going to change in July. I am optimistic about it.


----------



## mike_0707

HI All,
I am planning for ACS re-assessment as i missed to claim 3 months of experience in the earlier application. I have the offer letter,bank statement and payslips for the 3 months and don't have the relieving letter ( as I have moved to another company) though I can manage to get the reference letter on the stamp paper signed by a colleague.So I have the below queries please help me out
1) Can I go ahead with reassessment without the relieving letter?
2) If yes in my earlier assessment they deducted 4 years experience since am from ECE back ground and stated that my exp counts after NOV 2011. So I can go for EOI on DEC 1st. If this 3 months exp is included ie from Jul 2010 to Sep 2010 will my Experience counts from Aug 2011 instead of NOV 2011 so that i can raise the EOI on Sep 1st claiming 5 points for my 3 years experience.
3) will there be any changes for NSW IELTS requirement?


Regards,
Krishna


----------



## ahamedmufa

hgan_16 said:


> If you don't mind, how many companies have you worked for? If everyone is getting the results in 8 weeks, then I am hoping to get it on 12th May, coz 1oth is a Saturday, and I don't think that they work on Saturdays.
> 
> Thanks for the update though.


only one company.. luckily.


----------



## bdtomas

ahamedmufa said:


> only one company.. luckily.


Hi ahamedmufa.

Do you know your occupation is in flagged occupation? so do hurry to apply.


----------



## emerald89

It means that both your education and working experience is suitable to migrate under your chosen SOL code. 

I have even seen ppl whose degree or diploma is not recognized by ACS and application is assessed as not suitable. 



ahamedmufa said:


> Guys, I see people say +ve in their skill assessment. What does this +ve means?


----------



## kaurrajbir

Hello Guys 

Need your valuable advice 

I have +ve skill assessment for software engineer 261313 from ACS. 

My skills were assessed in feb 2013 as per old ACS format when the 2 years work deduction policy was not in place.

My degree btech ( computer science) as well as my work ex of 2.5 were assessed as suitable for software engineer 261313.

I completed 3 years of experience as software engineer in september 2013 in the same role and with the same employer. But my skills were assessed in feb 2013 when I had 2.5 years of experience.

Now my question is, can i claim 5 points for 3 years of work experience in Eoi ?


----------



## rohit1_sharma

kaurrajbir said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> Need your valuable advice
> 
> I have +ve skill assessment for software engineer 261313 from ACS.
> 
> My skills were assessed in feb 2013 as per old ACS format when the 2 years work deduction policy was not in place.
> 
> My degree btech ( computer science) as well as my work ex of 2.5 were assessed as suitable for software engineer 261313.
> 
> I completed 3 years of experience as software engineer in september 2013 in the same role and with the same employer. But my skills were assessed in feb 2013 when I had 2.5 years of experience.
> 
> Now my question is, can i claim 5 points for 3 years of work experience in Eoi ?


Yes, You can claim points till date for experience if you can provide the CO with latest proof of employment through Payslips, Tax Documents, Bank Statements, etc.

But it's upto the case officer to decide if they want to deduct experience based on the new criteria or not. I would say that it's worth sending a mail to DIBP to confirm this. Ideally you should be able to claim points.


----------



## sushya

*ACS +ve*

I wanted to share that I applied for ACS for code 261313 on March 5th, 2014.
I got +ve assesment on April 28th, 2014.

I am preparing for my IELTS scheduled on May 17th.

Wish me luck :fingerscrossed:


----------



## abhifirewall

sushya said:


> I wanted to share that I applied for ACS for code 261313 on March 5th, 2014.
> I got +ve assesment on April 28th, 2014.
> 
> I am preparing for my IELTS scheduled on May 17th.
> 
> Wish me luck :fingerscrossed:


All the best Sushya. Are you located in US? Where are you giving your IELTS?


----------



## kaurrajbir

rohit1_sharma said:


> Yes, You can claim points till date for experience if you can provide the CO with latest proof of employment through Payslips, Tax Documents, Bank Statements, etc.
> 
> But it's upto the case officer to decide if they want to deduct experience based on the new criteria or not. I would say that it's worth sending a mail to DIBP to confirm this. Ideally you should be able to claim points.


Thnaks Rohit. That was helpful


----------



## kaurrajbir

rohit1_sharma said:


> Yes, You can claim points till date for experience if you can provide the CO with latest proof of employment through Payslips, Tax Documents, Bank Statements, etc.
> 
> But it's upto the case officer to decide if they want to deduct experience based on the new criteria or not. I would say that it's worth sending a mail to DIBP to confirm this. Ideally you should be able to claim points.


Hi Rohit

What is the DIBP email Id to which Shall i send the email query


----------



## regmiboyer

sushya said:


> I wanted to share that I applied for ACS for code 261313 on March 5th, 2014.
> I got +ve assesment on April 28th, 2014.
> 
> I am preparing for my IELTS scheduled on May 17th.
> 
> Wish me luck :fingerscrossed:



Hi Sushya,

Congrats for the +ve ACS. Good luck for your IELTS. I am planning to appear IELTS on June 21st. Please help me with the questions for writing and speaking. 

Once again good luck for IELTS.

Cheers,
regmiboyer


----------



## mike_0707

HI All,
I am planning for ACS re-assessment as i missed to claim 3 months of experience in the earlier application. I have the offer letter,bank statement,ID card and payslips for the 3 months and don't have the relieving letter ( as I have moved to another company) though I can manage to get the reference letter on the stamp paper signed by a colleague.So I have the below queries please help me out
1) Can I go ahead with reassessment without the relieving letter?
2) If yes in my earlier assessment they deducted 4 years experience since am from ECE back ground and stated that my exp counts after NOV 2011. So I can go for EOI on DEC 1st. If this 3 months exp is included ie from Jul 2010 to Sep 2010 will my Experience counts from Aug 2011 instead of NOV 2011 so that i can raise the EOI on Sep 1st claiming 5 points for my 3 years experience.
3) will there be any changes for NSW IELTS requirement?


----------



## sudhindrags

mike_0707 said:


> HI All,
> I am planning for ACS re-assessment as i missed to claim 3 months of experience in the earlier application. I have the offer letter,bank statement,ID card and payslips for the 3 months and don't have the relieving letter ( as I have moved to another company) though I can manage to get the reference letter on the stamp paper signed by a colleague.So I have the below queries please help me out
> 1) Can I go ahead with reassessment without the relieving letter?
> 2) If yes in my earlier assessment they deducted 4 years experience since am from ECE back ground and stated that my exp counts after NOV 2011. So I can go for EOI on DEC 1st. If this 3 months exp is included ie from Jul 2010 to Sep 2010 will my Experience counts from Aug 2011 instead of NOV 2011 so that i can raise the EOI on Sep 1st claiming 5 points for my 3 years experience.
> 3) will there be any changes for NSW IELTS requirement?


1. Releiving letter is not required. You have to give some proof to say that you are currently working in the company. Salary slips will do. 

Btw, reassessment means you apply for the fresh assessment by paying 500 aud again?


----------



## mike_0707

sudhindrags said:


> 1. Releiving letter is not required. You have to give some proof to say that you are currently working in the company. Salary slips will do.
> 
> Btw, reassessment means you apply for the fresh assessment by paying 500 aud again?


thank you for your response Sudhindrags. Yes am going to apply again by paying 500 aud.as earlier application shows the exp count after nov 2011 so i have to wait till Dec 1st to raise EOI. so after reassessment i can raise the EOI on SEP 1st. Currently am not working in that company and i dont have the releiving letter heard from the agent that ACS is asking for supporting documents like releiving letter.


----------



## sudhindrags

mike_0707 said:


> thank you for your response Sudhindrags. Yes am going to apply again by paying 500 aud.as earlier application shows the exp count after nov 2011 so i have to wait till Dec 1st to raise EOI. so after reassessment i can raise the EOI on SEP 1st. Currently am not working in that company and i dont have the releiving letter heard from the agent that ACS is asking for supporting documents like releiving letter.


I suggest don't go to agents. Do it by yourself. Its pretty easy. You may have to spend couple of saturdays for notary and all.


----------



## ahamedmufa

bdtomas said:


> Hi ahamedmufa.
> 
> Do you know your occupation is in flagged occupation? so do hurry to apply.


Does that mean it will be removed in this July ?


----------



## anish13

ahamedmufa said:


> Does that mean it will be removed in this July ?


That is not yet confirmed until the official list is out.. There have been previous flagged occupations as well which are still running.. so we can never say anything until the list is officially out


----------



## ahamedmufa

anish13 said:


> That is not yet confirmed until the official list is out.. There have been previous flagged occupations as well which are still running.. so we can never say anything until the list is officially out


Don't need to take the risk. Better to submit.


----------



## anish13

ahamedmufa said:


> Don't need to take the risk. Better to submit.


yes.. if you have all the documents, i would suggest you apply immedietly..


----------



## Tashi_Norem

hi..how long did it toke for you to get the assessment result..i lodged the application on 2nd April and still waiting for the result...it is almost 7 weeks now and m waiting with my fingers crossed...I understand that the SOL will change from Jul 1, 2014. so, hoping for the result to come soon..


please share your thoughts


----------



## ahamedmufa

Tashi_Norem said:


> hi..how long did it toke for you to get the assessment result..i lodged the application on 2nd April and still waiting for the result...it is almost 7 weeks now and m waiting with my fingers crossed...I understand that the SOL will change from Jul 1, 2014. so, hoping for the result to come soon..
> 
> please share your thoughts


Got mine in 8 weeks


----------



## Tashi_Norem

thanks...hope to receive mine too around the same time


----------



## nicemathan

I suppose the list will be updated or released on July'14 ? Please correct me, if I am wrong



anish13 said:


> That is not yet confirmed until the official list is out.. There have been previous flagged occupations as well which are still running.. so we can never say anything until the list is officially out


----------



## Tashi_Norem

Thanks for the information...hope it does remain


----------



## shahid.jabbar

Hi, 
My ACS is valid up to 2015 , but my experience evaluated is from 2008 to 2011 which is 5 years . My 2012 to 2014 is not assess . I want to apply for immigration and want to claim 8 years experience to get 15 points .
Do i need to re submit for reassessment to include my new experience in it ?

Please advise


----------



## selvams

*Registration for ACS*

Should we apply for membership in ACS site for submitting the skill assessment application? Or can we directly fill the application and submit


----------



## bond_bhai

selvams said:


> Should we apply for membership in ACS site for submitting the skill assessment application? Or can we directly fill the application and submit


No need to apply for membership etc. Just apply for skills assessment.


----------



## hgan_16

Rajpoot said:


> Hi hgan,
> I applied for ACS on 17th Mar. 2014. Still stuck on stage 4.
> Keep me updated about your result and I will do the same for you



Sure bro.... Will let you know once I have an update. Cheers!!


----------



## nicemathan

I guess you can expect your results this week.

I applied on March 10th and got the results on May 5th



Rajpoot said:


> Hi hgan,
> I applied for ACS on 17th Mar. 2014. Still stuck on stage 4.
> Keep me updated about your result and I will do the same for you


----------



## chennaiite

I applied on 20th march. Today the status turned to "In Progress". Fingers crossed!


----------



## pappu123

chennaiite said:


> I applied on 20th march. Today the status turned to "In Progress". Fingers crossed!


Status in progress means by friday you will get it.


----------



## ashish1137

kaurrajbir said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> Need your valuable advice
> 
> I have +ve skill assessment for software engineer 261313 from ACS.
> 
> My skills were assessed in feb 2013 as per old ACS format when the 2 years work deduction policy was not in place.
> 
> My degree btech ( computer science) as well as my work ex of 2.5 were assessed as suitable for software engineer 261313.
> 
> I completed 3 years of experience as software engineer in september 2013 in the same role and with the same employer. But my skills were assessed in feb 2013 when I had 2.5 years of experience.
> 
> Now my question is, can i claim 5 points for 3 years of work experience in Eoi ?


hi,

old acs evaluations will go as per old rules. I read that somewhere in the threads on this forum.

Regards


----------



## chennaiite

*Case Finalized*



pappu123 said:


> Status in progress means by friday you will get it.


Today the status changed to "Case Finalised". I'm assuming I wont get an email because my (australian) agent filed for me. No?


----------



## Vasu G

Hey all,

Here is some good news for next year..

Boosting the economy through Australia's migration programme


----------



## nicemathan

Max two working days. You should be getting their mail with results.



chennaiite said:


> I applied on 20th march. Today the status turned to "In Progress". Fingers crossed!


----------



## kaurrajbir

ashish1137 said:


> hi,
> 
> old acs evaluations will go as per old rules. I read that somewhere in the threads on this forum.
> 
> Regards


Hi ashish

My 189 invite is expiring shortly. I have 60 points including 5 points of employment.
But as I am unsure about the 5 points for employment, so I am hesitant whether to file the visa or hold back as it is quite expensive.


----------



## crescentile

Hi all,

It is just great to see such senior moderators giving valuable information and replying to the queries. I have one question regarding ACS Status

I applied for a review of change ANZSCO code on 3rd May under Post Australian Study Skills Assessment

Status changed as follows

4th May: Stage 1
5th May: Stage 4 "With Assessor"
10th May: Stage 4 "In Progress"

Now again on 14th May: it goes back to "With Assessor"

What does this all mean???

I am confused, i really appreciate if anybody could explain this fuss......

Thank you


----------



## shahid.jabbar

I have same question to ask, my ACS is valid until 2015 and it was assessed in 2011 , But my experience after 2011 is not evaluated , so i want to claim points by including my experience of 2012,1013 and 2014 .

do i need to re submit ACS ? ho to prove to immigration that i have 8 years experience ( by adding 2012,1013 and 2014)

Please advise ?


----------



## shahid.jabbar

ashish1137 said:


> hi,
> 
> old acs evaluations will go as per old rules. I read that somewhere in the threads on this forum.
> 
> Regards


Hi, 
My ACS is valid up to 2015 , but my experience evaluated is from 2008 to 2011 which is 5 years . My 2012 to 2014 is not assess . I want to apply for immigration and want to claim 8 years experience to get 15 points .
Do i need to re submit for reassessment to include my new experience in it ?

Please advise


----------



## crescentile

shahid.jabbar said:


> Hi,
> My ACS is valid up to 2015 , but my experience evaluated is from 2008 to 2011 which is 5 years . My 2012 to 2014 is not assess . I want to apply for immigration and want to claim 8 years experience to get 15 points .
> Do i need to re submit for reassessment to include my new experience in it ?
> 
> Please advise


I read a reply just some minutes back with almost the same query as yours, they advised him to apply the EOI with same Skill MET Date of ACS Assessment, and leave the final date of experience as blank... the EOI and CO will calculate it until he starts processing ur application...but u need submit the evidence of 2012 to 2014....

U better email the ACS [email protected]

But one more issue is that...rules of ACS have changed after 2011 like deduction of years to get MET DATE so u better clarify with the ACS people...they are prompt and fast to reply...


----------



## chennaiite

For the benefit of everyone, here's the ACS results if you have an *NIIT 2 year diploma* with *BBA* (or any non ICT degree):

ACS will deduct 6 years from your experience!
Your dNIIT diploma will be assessed as comparable to AQF Diploma with Major in Computing.

Thanks much to everyone in this forum!


----------



## shahid.jabbar

crescentile said:


> I read a reply just some minutes back with almost the same query as yours, they advised him to apply the EOI with same Skill MET Date of ACS Assessment, and leave the final date of experience as blank... the EOI and CO will calculate it until he starts processing ur application...but u need submit the evidence of 2012 to 2014....
> 
> U better email the ACS [email protected]
> 
> But one more issue is that...rules of ACS have changed after 2011 like deduction of years to get MET DATE so u better clarify with the ACS people...they are prompt and fast to reply...


 - Thank u so much for the reply , i checked with ACS department , they said i should as to immigration regarding point , but i can resubmit application by giving previous application ref and only need to send document after 2012 to date to be assessed , I have posted a question to ACS team to know , will they deduct 2 years if i resubmit application


----------



## nicemathan

If I understood correctly, you had applied for ACS assessment on May 3rd and there a continuous change in status.

I suppose your assessor wrongly changed the status to in-progress on May 10th, post which he/she changed it to correct status code of with assessor.

The waiting period is roughly 8-9 weeks going by the trend for other applicants.



crescentile said:


> Hi all,
> 
> It is just great to see such senior moderators giving valuable information and replying to the queries. I have one question regarding ACS Status
> 
> I applied for a review of change ANZSCO code on 3rd May under Post Australian Study Skills Assessment
> 
> Status changed as follows
> 
> 4th May: Stage 1
> 5th May: Stage 4 "With Assessor"
> 10th May: Stage 4 "In Progress"
> 
> Now again on 14th May: it goes back to "With Assessor"
> 
> What does this all mean???
> 
> I am confused, i really appreciate if anybody could explain this fuss......
> 
> Thank you


----------



## nicemathan

Did I miss it.... was it a review of your already completed ACS review?



nicemathan said:


> If I understood correctly, you had applied for ACS assessment on May 3rd and there a continuous change in status.
> 
> I suppose your assessor wrongly changed the status to in-progress on May 10th, post which he/she changed it to correct status code of with assessor.
> 
> The waiting period is roughly 8-9 weeks going by the trend for other applicants.


----------



## Vasu G

Here is the golden News guys... There aren't much changes next year..

Migration Programme Statistics

:lalala:opcorn::bump2:eace:


----------



## crescentile

nicemathan said:


> If I understood correctly, you had applied for ACS assessment on May 3rd and there a continuous change in status.
> 
> I suppose your assessor wrongly changed the status to in-progress on May 10th, post which he/she changed it to correct status code of with assessor.
> 
> The waiting period is roughly 8-9 weeks going by the trend for other applicants.


 Thnx for the reply bro....
But mine is a review application....got system admin positive on 26th april, applied for review on 3rd may for network profesional...in a week time


----------



## crescentile

shahid.jabbar said:


> - Thank u so much for the reply , i checked with ACS department , they said i should as to immigration regarding point , but i can resubmit application by giving previous application ref and only need to send document after 2012 to date to be assessed , I have posted a question to ACS team to know , will they deduct 2 years if i resubmit application


It is absolute pleasure bro, please do update the reply they give you It would help others with a situation like yours....


----------



## jamuu04

Bug_Hunter(261313) said:


> Hi all,
> I got positive assessment from ACS for job-code 261313, today May 15th, 2014.
> 
> As per rule, ACS deducted 2 years, but I still have 6 years and 3 months of experience recognized as suitable one (Oh yaaaay!!!!).
> 
> Planning to submit an EOI before the May 26th round with 65 points for 189 .


Good on yah mate!

All the best!


----------



## Tashi_Norem

hi Bug_Hunter...how long did i toke for you to get the ACS assessment result..m waiting for my result too and it has been almost 7 weeks since i submitted mine.

Regards


----------



## jamuu04

Bug_Hunter(261313) said:


> Hi Jamuu,
> 
> From your signatures, I can see that you have got positive ACS way back of Feb 14th, 2014.
> 
> And your IELTS stats are also very impressive.
> 
> Any specific reason of no submitting an EOI yet?


Thanks!

I got positive ACS on April 17. Found out about it only on May 6 because my agent seemed to forget to tell me about it. My EOI will be lodged sometime this week


----------



## Tashi_Norem

Hi bug_hunter...thanks for the information. I am hoping it will come in next week or so...once again..thanks for the information

Regards


----------



## Tashi_Norem

Hi Bug_Hunter,
Thanks for the information and i really look forward to receiving in the coming week or so.

regards


----------



## hgan_16

Hi,

My Application status changed from "With Assessor" to "In Progress". What's the usual amount of time/days it takes to get the result mail?
I applied on 15th Mar, 2014 (261311 code).

Thanks in advance,
Harsh


----------



## bdtomas

hgan_16 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Application status changed from "With Assessor" to "In Progress". What's the usual amount of time/days it takes to get the result mail?
> I applied on 15th Mar, 2014 (261311 code).
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Harsh


you will get result within 1 or 2 days...best of luck


----------



## regmiboyer

hgan_16 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Application status changed from "With Assessor" to "In Progress". What's the usual amount of time/days it takes to get the result mail?
> I applied on 15th Mar, 2014 (261311 code).
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Harsh


Two to three workings days is what we hear bro from previous history.....Lets keep fingers crossed..I wish you gud luck...

Cheers,
regmiboyer


----------



## cprogramer84

*Calculation of completion dates*

Dear All,

I have a query, I completed my BE IT from Mumbai university in May 2007, however i had a 5th Sem KT exam that was pending (maths 5) which I cleared in Dec 2008.

My degree certificate says that my completion date as May 2007. So on the ACS website, i should mention the completion as May 2007 or Dec 2008?

also I was employed from Oct 2007, so will ACS consider which date to start counting my skilles level reached date (deduction of 2 years from total exp)



kindly help me with the answer to this query,
regards,
cprogramer84


----------



## Tashi_Norem

Good to hear that you will soon getting the ACS result. I applied on 2nd April and my status is till with assessor at stage 4. I am wondering how long it is gona take.

There is also possibilities that most of the ICT skills will be removed from SOL from July 1, 2014.

Hoping to get it before June.

Regards


----------



## bdtomas

Tashi_Norem said:


> Good to hear that you will soon getting the ACS result. I applied on 2nd April and my status is till with assessor at stage 4. I am wondering how long it is gona take.
> 
> There is also possibilities that most of the ICT skills will be removed from SOL from July 1, 2014.
> 
> Hoping to get it before June.
> 
> Regards


Where did you find that most of the ICT skills will be removed from SOL from July 1, 2014


----------



## Tashi_Norem

http://www.awpa.gov.au/our-work/lab...ccupation-list/Pages/Flagged-Occupations.aspx

Most of the occupation in SOL are flagged and there is high chances that it will be removed


----------



## sk2014

cprogramer84 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have a query, I completed my BE IT from Mumbai university in May 2007, however i had a 5th Sem KT exam that was pending (maths 5) which I cleared in Dec 2008.
> 
> My degree certificate says that my completion date as May 2007. So on the ACS website, i should mention the completion as May 2007 or Dec 2008?
> 
> also I was employed from Oct 2007, so will ACS consider which date to start counting my skilles level reached date (deduction of 2 years from total exp)
> 
> 
> 
> kindly help me with the answer to this query,
> regards,
> cprogramer84


How does your certificate say that you completed your course in May 2007 when you cleared one subject in Dec 2008.


----------



## cprogramer84

Yes, to be exact the certificate says 

We the chancellor and vice chancellor and Members of the Management council confer the degree of Bachelors of Engineering (in Information Technology Branch)

on (XXX (My name) from XXX college in the Pass class for the examination held in May 2007 at the convocation held on Jan 2012 

(I passed in 2008, but i lost my sem1, sem2, sem3 mark sheet, i had to go through a long process of first getting the sem1, sem2 and sem3 mark sheets, then applying for sem 7 and sem 8 mark sheet, after which the i was allowed to apply for degree certificate, and after months of wait and follow up they gave me the degree in 2012),

What should i do? i am not sure.


sk2014 said:


> How does your certificate say that you completed your course in May 2007 when you cleared one subject in Dec 2008.


----------



## strangeangel

hi All,

I had applied for skills assessment on 25 March. And today I can see my application status as "Case Finalized"....does it mean processing has been completed? and when will I get the email?
Any idea?


----------



## emerald89

You should receive it by today. 



strangeangel said:


> hi All,
> 
> I had applied for skills assessment on 25 March. And today I can see my application status as "Case Finalized"....does it mean processing has been completed? and when will I get the email?
> Any idea?


----------



## hgan_16

Hi,

Even the status of my application is showing as "Case Finalized". How many days it takes from now to get the result mail? I'll check with my agent accordingly.

I applied on 15th March, 2014.

Thanks,
Harsh


----------



## naziaayub

Here is the link which mentions about occupation ceiling

SkillSelect – SkillSelect


----------



## hgan_16

Bug_Hunter(261313) said:


> In my case I got the result email on the same day it was showing "Case Finalized".
> 
> So, I would say today in your case.



Just checked with my agent and he confirmed that I have got a +ve skill assessment.


----------



## bdtomas

Bug_Hunter(261313) said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I got following statement from your department.
> 
> "The following employment after December 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code."
> 
> Please guide that if I can claim the month of December 2007 or not?
> 
> Best Regards,


You should count from January 2008.


----------



## Tashi_Norem

hi strangeangle..good to hear that your case has been finalized. I applied on 2nd April and i noticied that you applied on March 25th. There is exactly one week between two of us. 

So, i am hoping that i will get mine next week...please advise me if that is right.

Regards


----------



## redgrape

Hi All,

FYI, I have just received a straight and positive assessment today (applied on March 26th)....

Regards


----------



## bdtomas

redgrape said:


> Hi All,
> 
> FYI, I have just received a straight and positive assessment today (applied on March 26th)....
> 
> Regards


Congrats....but what do you mean by straight..


----------



## redgrape

bdtomas said:


> Congrats....but what do you mean by straight..


I mean there was no communication requesting any additional documents or information...It is also worth to mention that my application moved from stage 4 ''with assessor'' to stage 4 ''case finalized'' within the same day today...


----------



## naziaayub

redgrape said:


> Hi All,
> 
> FYI, I have just received a straight and positive assessment today (applied on March 26th)....
> 
> Regards


I also applied on 26th March. My status is now In progress.


----------



## strangeangel

got email today itself  positive assessment in 7 weeks


----------



## naziaayub

strangeangel said:


> got email today itself  positive assessment in 7 weeks


When did you apply?


----------



## strangeangel

naziaayub said:


> When did you apply?



on 25th march


----------



## naziaayub

strangeangel said:


> on 25th march


Congratz


----------



## mamun_khl

Hi all
I am a Software Engineer by profession. One of my previous employer /Company finished its operation a couple of years back . Although I got experience letter from the company but it does not fullfill ACS requirement i.e it only has signature of authority and position but no contact details. Should I get another experience letter from one of my managers who is doing elsewhere or should go for Stat declaration from one of my previous colleague? 
In case i got the letter from my manager what should be the contact address and ph no? Immigration authority might not verify later if old contact details are provided. 
What should be the stat declaration format in case i got experience letter from my previous colleague in Bangladesh? 
Please help me in this issue. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tashi_Norem

Congrats...you are lucky....i applied on April 2nd and it has been more than 7 weeks, still my application status says with 'assessor'. 

Hope to get it soon

regards


----------



## Rooh

*Query regarding the skill assessment*

Hi members,

There is a small yet an important query. My husband is planning to apply for OZ PR and regarding the skill assessment we need some advice. 

My husband is BE( electronics)
MBA (markiting & Finance)
Work exp: 2.5 years in India and 2.5 years in Australia in IT (total)
Intend to apply as a Business analyst

The query is one, business analyst or System Analyst, which field would . be more feasible? 

Two, what all documents we require to submit. ( can somebody share sample of documents removing their personal details)

Three, since the work experience is in IT and the bachelors degree is in electronics, we understand that out of the total 5 yrs , 4 yrs would be deducted and only 1 year would be considered for calculating points. Thus would the one year be considered as an OZ experience or not.

Last, how much important is it to apply for OZ PR from Australia, I mean can we apply from India as well, or is it considered to be better and quicker to apply from OZ.

please help and advice


----------



## bond_bhai

Rooh said:


> Hi members,
> 
> There is a small yet an important query. My husband is planning to apply for OZ PR and regarding the skill assessment we need some advice.
> 
> My husband is BE( electronics)
> MBA (markiting & Finance)
> Work exp: 2.5 years in India and 2.5 years in Australia in IT (total)
> Intend to apply as a Business analyst
> 
> The query is one, business analyst or System Analyst, which field would . be more feasible?
> 
> Two, what all documents we require to submit. ( can somebody share sample of documents removing their personal details)
> 
> Three, since the work experience is in IT and the bachelors degree is in electronics, we understand that out of the total 5 yrs , 4 yrs would be deducted and only 1 year would be considered for calculating points. Thus would the one year be considered as an OZ experience or not.
> 
> Last, how much important is it to apply for OZ PR from Australia, I mean can we apply from India as well, or is it considered to be better and quicker to apply from OZ.
> 
> please help and advice


1. It depends on your husbands "roles & responsibilities" which he has been performing till now. More importantly what he can get in the Reference letter from his employer. I would suggest go thru each of the code's description and then decide. 
2. For ACS Processing - 
1. Reference letter from employer on letterhead.
2. Service letters (start and End dates)
3. Passports
If you cannot provide Reference letter on company letterhead, then stat declarations from their supervisors will work. You might also be asked for Payslips/Employment contracts.
3. I am not sure if you can add up 2.5 + 2.5 = 5 years. I guess you can claim points for Australian experience (5 points, i guess?) and then 2.5 years for "overseas" experience. I read in a thread that the CO rejected the claim of "adding up overseas and Australian" experience. Please make sure you read them before claiming points.
4. You can apply from anywhere, it does not make any difference as far as i know.


----------



## naziaayub

Hi all,

I just got +ve assessment result. 2 years deducted. Applied on 26th March.

Thanks


----------



## redgrape

naziaayub said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just got +ve assessment result. 2 years deducted. Applied on 26th March.
> 
> Thanks


Congrats!


----------



## arian10daddy

*Validity of an old Statutory Declaration*

Hi Folks,

I've scored a 7 each in IELTS... I've been planning for the ACS skill assessment for quite some time, just that I've not been able to bring myself to actually go ahead and apply for it...
I had got a notarized Statutory declaration made from my superior in the company I work in. It has been 7 months since then and I have got promoted to a higher designation (still below the level of the superior signing the declaration) in my company.

The declaration dated November 2013 stated that I'm a 'Senior System Engineer', but since 1st April 2014 I've become a 'Technology Analyst'.

My question is, can I still use my already created declaration keeping in mind that my current designation has changed, and that the declaration is 7 months old?
Why I'm confused is that the declaration, although outdated, clearly shows the date being November 2013, hence everything written in it states true for THAT point in time... And I'm NOT getting any additional points by adding the last 7 months to my experience.

Any help would be appreciated.

Regards,
~VD


----------



## nicemathan

Hi There,

If your company is closed and you have got an experience letter. I would say add a stat.decl in the format described by ACS and get it signed by your colleague of that company.

I faced similar situation : previous company was acquired by another company. Prepared a Stat.decl got it signed by one of my seniors. Also added his re-leaving letter just to prove a point that we both were in the same company with overlapping tenure

Added a copy of Skilled employment reference letter and sample stat decl (there is no special format of SD, if experience letter is provided, as far as I know)

Hope it helps. 



mamun_khl said:


> Hi all
> I am a Software Engineer by profession. One of my previous employer /Company finished its operation a couple of years back . Although I got experience letter from the company but it does not fullfill ACS requirement i.e it only has signature of authority and position but no contact details. Should I get another experience letter from one of my managers who is doing elsewhere or should go for Stat declaration from one of my previous colleague?
> In case i got the letter from my manager what should be the contact address and ph no? Immigration authority might not verify later if old contact details are provided.
> What should be the stat declaration format in case i got experience letter from my previous colleague in Bangladesh?
> Please help me in this issue. Thanks in advance.


----------



## nicemathan

Better to prepare an upto date Stat.Decl. anyway its more or less going to be the same format with few additional points and updated date.

I hope you are still in good terms with your superior so that he signs it like last time 



arian10daddy said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I've scored a 7 each in IELTS... I've been planning for the ACS skill assessment for quite some time, just that I've not been able to bring myself to actually go ahead and apply for it...
> I had got a notarized Statutory declaration made from my superior in the company I work in. It has been 7 months since then and I have got promoted to a higher designation (still below the level of the superior signing the declaration) in my company.
> 
> The declaration dated November 2013 stated that I'm a 'Senior System Engineer', but since 1st April 2014 I've become a 'Technology Analyst'.
> 
> My question is, can I still use my already created declaration keeping in mind that my current designation has changed, and that the declaration is 7 months old?
> Why I'm confused is that the declaration, although outdated, clearly shows the date being November 2013, hence everything written in it states true for THAT point in time... And I'm NOT getting any additional points by adding the last 7 months to my experience.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Regards,
> ~VD


----------



## nicemathan

The timeframe for onshore applicants (located in Aus) is much sooner than off-shore applicants.

Adding to the previous response from one of the forum members.

Please find the list of documents needed:

* Any professional certifications
* Detailed experience letter for all companies worked in company letter head or prepare statutory declaration 
* All company offer letters
* All company relieving letter
* Degree Certificate
* College transfer certificate
* Passport
* Consolidated mark sheet with transcripts
* Any other documents you feel necessary, such as pay slips / form-16
* Get all the documents properly attested by any notary public and scan all of them in color and in PDF format

I have added the format of exp.letter and Stat.Decl while responding to one of the members in the current page, scroll-up pls. You can download it from there

I hope it helps



Rooh said:


> Hi members,
> 
> There is a small yet an important query. My husband is planning to apply for OZ PR and regarding the skill assessment we need some advice.
> 
> My husband is BE( electronics)
> MBA (markiting & Finance)
> Work exp: 2.5 years in India and 2.5 years in Australia in IT (total)
> Intend to apply as a Business analyst
> 
> The query is one, business analyst or System Analyst, which field would . be more feasible?
> 
> Two, what all documents we require to submit. ( can somebody share sample of documents removing their personal details)
> 
> Three, since the work experience is in IT and the bachelors degree is in electronics, we understand that out of the total 5 yrs , 4 yrs would be deducted and only 1 year would be considered for calculating points. Thus would the one year be considered as an OZ experience or not.
> 
> Last, how much important is it to apply for OZ PR from Australia, I mean can we apply from India as well, or is it considered to be better and quicker to apply from OZ.
> 
> please help and advice


----------



## bdtomas

naziaayub said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just got +ve assessment result. 2 years deducted. Applied on 26th March.
> 
> Thanks


Congrats


----------



## arian10daddy

nicemathan said:


> Better to prepare an upto date Stat.Decl. anyway its more or less going to be the same format with few additional points and updated date.
> 
> I hope you are still in good terms with your superior so that he signs it like last time


I'm in a different location now. I'll have to find someone else and it's not gonna be easy to convince someone for signing the document..


----------



## vip

got positive assessment today from ACS


----------



## sudhindrags

Hi All,

I am getting this error while logging into ACS page.

"Incorrect member number or password, please try again."

Anyone else facing this problem? It was working till yesterday. Btw, my username and password are saved in the browser and hence no chance of entering wrong data as well.

Sudhindra


----------



## rohit1_sharma

sudhindrags said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am getting this error while logging into ACS page.
> 
> "Incorrect member number or password, please try again."
> 
> Anyone else facing this problem? It was working till yesterday. Btw, my username and password are saved in the browser and hence no chance of entering wrong data as well.
> 
> Sudhindra


Ya some issue at ACS end. One of my friend also facing similar problem.


----------



## vip

works now


----------



## naziaayub

Hi all,

I have one question, that I submitted assessment in March 2014, it is +ve and counts experience upto March. Will my experience after march be counted in SS?

Thanks


----------



## nicemathan

Try three / four times continuously you will be able to get through or try once every 30mins.... this is an know issue with ACS login 



sudhindrags said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am getting this error while logging into ACS page.
> 
> "Incorrect member number or password, please try again."
> 
> Anyone else facing this problem? It was working till yesterday. Btw, my username and password are saved in the browser and hence no chance of entering wrong data as well.
> 
> Sudhindra


----------



## jre05

Guys: Quick question on ACS application.

I was told that, in ACS application, there is something called PASA and my friend asked me what to fill there. Is anyone aware of that?
_*
Note: In the same thread, an year back, I was guiding almost 50 people for ACS, as I've started my process 2 years ago and got my grant too. But at that time, it was all just online documents uploading and paying fees, only your name, DOB and passport details you enter online.*_
_I am guessing if the application process has changed now from what my friend says_
Please guide quick, thanks in advance.


----------



## Tashi_Norem

Good to hear that you got positive result....I applied on April 2nd and still waiting for the result...i guess you applied one week earlier than me and got your result on 20/05/2014.

So, i am expecting mine in next week. Kindly share your experience and how long did it toke for the assessment result to come

Regards


----------



## raunak_14

*Query regarding skills Assessment ACS*

Hi,

This is my first post here.
I hope I can get some insight from people regarding ACS and Visa applications.

I have a query. Please advise me what needs to be done.

I applied for visa 189 three months before ( lodged Expression of Interest), still waiting for the invitation though. I have 60 points ( 30 age+ 10 ielts+ 15 bachelor + 5 masters). 
My spouse did her bachelors in computer science Engineering with a work experience of 3.2 years in IT industry back in India. Is it possible to assess her skills from ACS to get a 5 point extra which will then become 65 points for me and easier for me to get invitation sooner.

So in short the question is, can she get a positive outcome from ACS with BE in Comp science and 3.2 yrs IT exp?

Please throw some light on this.
Thanks.


----------



## bdtomas

raunak_14 said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first post here.
> I hope I can get some insight from people regarding ACS and Visa applications.
> 
> I have a query. Please advise me what needs to be done.
> 
> I applied for visa 189 three months before ( lodged Expression of Interest), still waiting for the invitation though. I have 60 points ( 30 age+ 10 ielts+ 15 bachelor + 5 masters).
> My spouse did her bachelors in computer science Engineering with a work experience of 3.2 years in IT industry back in India. Is it possible to assess her skills from ACS to get a 5 point extra which will then become 65 points for me and easier for me to get invitation sooner.
> 
> So in short the question is, can she get a positive outcome from ACS with BE in Comp science and 3.2 yrs IT exp?
> 
> Please throw some light on this.
> Thanks.


First of all, to claim 5 points your spouse needs to be in same sol as you are and 3.2 years experiences is okay to get assessed from ACS.


----------



## raunak_14

bdtomas said:


> First of all, to claim 5 points your spouse needs to be in same sol as you are and 3.2 years experiences is okay to get assessed from ACS.


Thanks for the quick reply.
Some1 told me that there will be a 2 year reduction form her 3.2 work yr experience when ACS will assess her skills. 
To what extent is this right ?

Thanks.


----------



## bdtomas

raunak_14 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> Some1 told me that there will be a 2 year reduction form her 3.2 work yr experience when ACS will assess her skills.
> To what extent is this right ?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes it is


----------



## raunak_14

Ohkkk.

So that means i cant get extra 5 points in any manner through my spouse.


----------



## sudhindrags

raunak_14 said:


> Ohkkk.
> 
> So that means i cant get extra 5 points in any manner through my spouse.


Correct me if I am wrong. If you are trying to get 5 points through skilled partner, and if your wife is having 3.2 years of experience, that should suffice. Even if ACS deducts 2 years, she can still get positive assessment from ACS.


Btw.. ACS login issue is resolved. Thanks guys


----------



## raunak_14

It looks like you are correct.
So you are saying that I can still get 5 points just because she is B.E. which alone will fetch 5 points ?


----------



## sudhindrags

raunak_14 said:


> It looks like you are correct.
> So you are saying that I can still get 5 points just because she is B.E. which alone will fetch 5 points ?


As per my knowledge, you will get additional 5 points on the basis of skilled partner if you can prove that she/he is also a skilled immigrant. For that, minimum requirement is:

1. Positive skill assessment from ACS (or other assessing parties)
2. Should score 6.5 or above in all modules of IELTS.

She dont need to make it 60 points overall.

Experts, please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## raunak_14

If thats the case, its great 
I will frther look into this thing and do a bit of research.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Aditya_N

Hi guys,

My spouse got a positive ACS assessment yesterday!

Applied on - 3rd April 14
+ve - 21st May 14

Now awaiting IELTS results ( appeared on 10th May)


----------



## rohit1_sharma

One of my friend submitted ACS on 30 March and today his Status has changed to "In Progress", expecting a result by tomorrow.

So anyone else with similar timelines might also see some progress on their case soon.


----------



## naziaayub

raunak_14 said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first post here.
> I hope I can get some insight from people regarding ACS and Visa applications.
> 
> I have a query. Please advise me what needs to be done.
> 
> I applied for visa 189 three months before ( lodged Expression of Interest), still waiting for the invitation though. I have 60 points ( 30 age+ 10 ielts+ 15 bachelor + 5 masters).
> My spouse did her bachelors in computer science Engineering with a work experience of 3.2 years in IT industry back in India. Is it possible to assess her skills from ACS to get a 5 point extra which will then become 65 points for me and easier for me to get invitation sooner.
> 
> So in short the question is, can she get a positive outcome from ACS with BE in Comp science and 3.2 yrs IT exp?
> 
> Please throw some light on this.
> Thanks.


I think there are no points of Masters.


----------



## Pookiefoof

Hi guys. Wanted to ask how come my status changed to 'With Assessor' but I couldn't see the Assessor name? Is it normal?


----------



## bdtomas

Pookiefoof said:


> Hi guys. Wanted to ask how come my status changed to 'With Assessor' but I couldn't see the Assessor name? Is it normal?


Yes it is....


----------



## Pookiefoof

bdtomas said:


> Yes it is....


But how come some of the members can see the assessor's name?


----------



## nicemathan

With respect to ACS application, you wouldn't be able to see the assessor name unless and until they get in touch with you for any further documentation or when they send out the final results.



Pookiefoof said:


> But how come some of the members can see the assessor's name?


----------



## Pookiefoof

nicemathan said:


> With respect to ACS application, you wouldn't be able to see the assessor name unless and until they get in touch with you for any further documentation or when they send out the final results.


I see. Thank you for your reply!


----------



## raunak_14

Hi aditya,

Congrats on getting +ve outcome.
Could you please tell me what are the requirements in order to avail extra 5 points through my spouse.
My spouse did her bachelors in computer science Engineering with a work experience of 3.2 years in IT industry back in India. Is it possible to assess her skills from ACS to get a 5 point extra which will then become 65 points for me and easier for me to get invitation sooner.

As ACS reduces 1.5 yrs of work experience while assessing the experience so she just has 1.7 yr of exp acc to them. So under these circumstances if i apply for her ACS skills assessment and if she gets positive outcome, can I get extra 5 points ?


----------



## bond_bhai

raunak_14 said:


> Hi aditya,
> 
> Congrats on getting +ve outcome.
> Could you please tell me what are the requirements in order to avail extra 5 points through my spouse.
> My spouse did her bachelors in computer science Engineering with a work experience of 3.2 years in IT industry back in India. Is it possible to assess her skills from ACS to get a 5 point extra which will then become 65 points for me and easier for me to get invitation sooner.
> 
> As ACS reduces 1.5 yrs of work experience while assessing the experience so she just has 1.7 yr of exp acc to them. So under these circumstances if i apply for her ACS skills assessment and if she gets positive outcome, can I get extra 5 points ?


These are the requirements - 
To claim partner points the primary applicant’s partner will need to meet the following criteria: 
• be included on the same visa application as the primary applicant 
• not be an Australian permanent resident or citizen 
• be less than 50 years old at the time of application 
• nominate an occupation on the same SOL as the primary applicant, and be assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for the occupation 
• have competent English 
• have been employed in a skilled occupation for at least 12 months in the 24 months before the application is lodged, or completed the Australian Study Requirement.


----------



## raunak_14

Thanks for the detailed reply.
Really appreciate it.

See, I live in Australia and have lodged Expression of Interest already with 60 points.
And my spouse came to Melbourne last year to do Masters and currently is in 2nd semester, and she left her job last year itself, so she does have around 12 months of work experience for the last two years. Secondly, she was a Senior Software Engineer with TCS working on SAP, and I have applied my EOI under ICT Business Analyst. Do you think we can be based on the same SOL? Please advise what should be done in such case.


----------



## bond_bhai

raunak_14 said:


> Thanks for the detailed reply.
> Really appreciate it.
> 
> See, I live in Australia and have lodged Expression of Interest already with 60 points.
> And my spouse came to Melbourne last year to do Masters and currently is in 2nd semester, and she left her job last year itself, so she does have around 12 months of work experience for the last two years. Secondly, she was a Senior Software Engineer with TCS working on SAP, and I have applied my EOI under ICT Business Analyst. Do you think we can be based on the same SOL? Please advise what should be done in such case.


I guess you were assessed under 261111? If she can get assessed as one of 2163 or 2611 code(based on what you said - working as Sr. Software Engg), you can claim 5 points. This is the "current" SOL http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/sol.pdf


----------



## saikripa

Hi folks,
I have a question.
Is the visa fees different if we want to obtain points for spouse and get this ACS/IELTS done. 
What is the fees for myself and dependent spouse without ACS 
and 
what is the fees for myself and dependent spouse if we dont get the ACS done ?


----------



## bond_bhai

guthi said:


> Hi folks,
> I have a question.
> Is the visa fees different if we want to obtain points for spouse and get this ACS/IELTS done.
> What is the fees for myself and dependent spouse without ACS
> and
> what is the fees for myself and dependent spouse if we dont get the ACS done ?


It is the same, with or without ACS does not matter.


----------



## JonnyDeeGood

*Points for English when using citizenship*

Hello all, this is my first post, and I hope it is in the right spot. My ACS assessment is underway, submitted April 5, and I hope to hear back soon. My question is this, though. As a Canadian citizen, I don't need to take the IELTS or OET, but how many points am I allowed to claim as a result. If anyone could point me in the right direction I'd be very grateful.

Thanks!


----------



## rohit1_sharma

rohit1_sharma said:


> One of my friend submitted ACS on 30 March and today his Status has changed to "In Progress", expecting a result by tomorrow.
> 
> So anyone else with similar timelines might also see some progress on their case soon.


My Friend who applied for ACS on 30 March got his positive assessment today with 2 years deduction. He did his BCA (Bachelor in Computer Application).

His IELTS results were also due today but he got the email the results have been delayed. Guess he will miss submitting EOI for the 26th May Invitation round.

He was assessed for ANZSCO Code - 263111 (Computer Networks and Systems Engineer).


----------



## naziaayub

rohit1_sharma said:


> My Friend who applied for ACS on 30 March got his positive assessment today with 2 years deduction. He did his BCA (Bachelor in Computer Application).
> 
> His IELTS results were also due today but he got the email the results have been delayed. Guess he will miss submitting EOI for the 26th May Invitation round.
> 
> He was assessed for ANZSCO Code - 263111 (Computer Networks and Systems Engineer).


Hi rohit1_sharma,

I am confused! What is story behind these rounds? I mean Submitting EOI without SS application can be counted in Round? These rounds are valid for visa 186 & 187?
Please explain


----------



## renuka123

rohit1_sharma said:


> My Friend who applied for ACS on 30 March got his positive assessment today with 2 years deduction. He did his BCA (Bachelor in Computer Application).
> 
> His IELTS results were also due today but he got the email the results have been delayed. Guess he will miss submitting EOI for the 26th May Invitation round.
> 
> He was assessed for ANZSCO Code - 263111 (Computer Networks and Systems Engineer).


Hi Rohit,

I got similar email today regarding the results. However, I am able to preview my results at https://results.ielts.org/. Your friend should try here. It also displays the TRF number below using which he can submit the EOI today. Hope this helps.


----------



## Vasu G

ArslanPR said:


> Hi Members!
> 
> I got my ACS result via email on May 15th but since then, I did not receive any hard copy of the result.
> 
> Should I email them to send the hard copy?
> 
> Or waiting for another couple of days is recommended?
> 
> Any help is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hello friend. ACS never sends a hard copy... Only soft copy.


----------



## bdtomas

ArslanPR said:


> Hi Members!
> 
> I got my ACS result via email on May 15th but since then, I did not receive any hard copy of the result.
> 
> Should I email them to send the hard copy?
> 
> Or waiting for another couple of days is recommended?
> 
> Any help is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance


ACS doesn't provide any hard copy. only soft copy.


----------



## nicemathan

Hi There,

I tried accessing the link to check the results but it says *"No IELTS result found"* BC folks stated it will take another 72 hours for the result announcement when I called them to check on the results.



renuka123 said:


> Hi Rohit,
> 
> I got similar email today regarding the results. However, I am able to preview my results at https://results.ielts.org/. Your friend should try here. It also displays the TRF number below using which he can submit the EOI today. Hope this helps.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

renuka123 said:


> Hi Rohit,
> 
> I got similar email today regarding the results. However, I am able to preview my results at https://results.ielts.org/. Your friend should try here. It also displays the TRF number below using which he can submit the EOI today. Hope this helps.


Thanks a lot, this definitely works. But my friend is not willing to submit the EOI with this result until he doesn't get the IELTS TRF Hard Copy. He says that he would like to wait to ensure that this delay in result doesn't cause any changes to the final results.


----------



## nicemathan

Hi Rohit, 

Was your friend able to get the results using the above stated link.?



rohit1_sharma said:


> Thanks a lot, this definitely works. But my friend is not willing to submit the EOI with this result until he doesn't get the IELTS TRF Hard Copy. He says that he would like to wait to ensure that this delay in result doesn't cause any changes to the final results.


----------



## renuka123

rohit1_sharma said:


> Thanks a lot, this definitely works. But my friend is not willing to submit the EOI with this result until he doesn't get the IELTS TRF Hard Copy. He says that he would like to wait to ensure that this delay in result doesn't cause any changes to the final results.


Sounds fair


----------



## jitubisht

nicemathan said:


> Hi Rohit,
> 
> Was your friend able to get the results using the above stated link.?


The friend in question is me 

Yes, I was able to get the result for me and wife. But like Rohit has mentioned, I would rather wait for the official result to reach me based on which I will apply for EOI.


----------



## nicemathan

Oh ok cool.

Did you gave the test via BC or IDP. I gave via BC

For me its not throwing the results 



jitubisht said:


> The friend in question is me
> 
> Yes, I was able to get the result for me and wife. But like Rohit has mentioned, I would rather wait for the official result to reach me based on which I will apply for EOI.


----------



## nicemathan

IELTS Results for test date 10 May 2014

We are sorry to announce that due to technical issues, some IELTS results for the IELTS test date on 10 May will be delayed. We know how important your results are to you and we apologise for any inconvenience this will cause.

Please be assured that we are working on a resolution as a matter of urgency. We thank you for your patience and results will be issued as soon as possible.


----------



## nicemathan

Ok boy cool down. Just sit tight and wait. Telling to myself


----------



## jitubisht

nicemathan said:


> Oh ok cool.
> 
> Did you gave the test via BC or IDP. I gave via BC
> 
> For me its not throwing the results


I got a similar email this morning, I gave the test through IDP. 

Anyway, for now I am still treating the results as tentative and will wait for the official communication. Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nicemathan

Yeah correct. Do we have any other option .... ah yes & no .... with weekend round the corner. 

Happy weekend to all 



jitubisht said:


> I got a similar email this morning, I gave the test through IDP.
> 
> Anyway, for now I am still treating the results as tentative and will wait for the official communication. Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jitubisht

nicemathan said:


> Yeah correct. Do we have any other option .... ah yes & no .... with weekend round the corner.
> 
> Happy weekend to all


Hey! The weekend should go better now, my results are now available in IDP site (the official one). Go check yours now!


----------



## jitubisht

ArslanPR said:


> Hi dear Members!
> 
> I got ACS result on May 15th via email.
> 
> However, I did not receive any hard copy of the result via post/courier.
> 
> is it normal?
> 
> do I need to wait a few more days?
> 
> or its ok to email ACS about this?
> 
> Any help appreciated.
> 
> and thanx in advance,
> 
> Cheerz


Hey there, 

I think few people have responded already to your previous queries. There will be NO hard copy for ACS results, soft copy is all there is.


----------



## nicemathan

Few minutes back, I got a mail from BC that results are out for me. 

Again the same, no result entry .... 

I hope you have achieved the expected bands 



jitubisht said:


> Hey! The weekend should go better now, my results are now available in IDP site (the official one). Go check yours now!


----------



## jitubisht

nicemathan said:


> Few minutes back, I got a mail from BC that results are out for me.
> 
> Again the same, no result entry ....
> 
> I hope you have achieved the expected bands


OK, don't worry it will be out sooner or later. Enjoy your weekend 

My result was fine - S:7, W: 7.5, R: 7.5 L: 8.5, Overall: 7

Now... Waiting for the hardcopy from IDP (which will have the TRF number), will put in the EOI as soon as I get it.


----------



## nicemathan

COOL enjoy your weekend.!!!

You are applying for which job code and points accredited with?



jitubisht said:


> OK, don't worry it will be out sooner or later. Enjoy your weekend
> 
> My result was fine - S:7, W: 7.5, R: 7.5 L: 8.5, Overall: 7
> 
> Now... Waiting for the hardcopy from IDP (which will have the TRF number), will put in the EOI as soon as I get it.


----------



## vhparekh

I had appeared on 10th May, 2014 through IDP. same as many, i also got the mail for delayed results in the morning. When I called up IDP, they simply told it may take any time. Just wait.. :flame::flame: 
And still no results for most of the Indians. 
What a ********. Anyone have any idea about the situation?


----------



## nicemathan

Results are out. 

I missed it by 0.5 in writing.

L-8; R&S-7; W-6.5 (without any written practice)

Looking for suitable slot next month.


----------



## vhparekh

nicemathan said:


> Results are out.
> 
> I missed it by 0.5 in writing.
> 
> L-8; R&S-7; W-6.5 (without any written practice)
> 
> Looking for suitable slot next month.


Just checked... nothing new.. all as it is. No results.


----------



## nicemathan

Thanks a lot for your support buddy.

Yes, have to plan well and execute to perfection this time.

Hopefully all goes fine.... 



ArslanPR said:


> no need to be disappointed mate, buckle up, you can do it.
> 
> I also appeared twice in IELTS
> and the co-incidence is that I also got 6.5 in writing for the first time.
> But eventually, got all 7+ in 2nd try.
> 
> so, retry with better preparation, all the best


----------



## jitubisht

nicemathan said:


> Results are out.
> 
> I missed it by 0.5 in writing.
> 
> L-8; R&S-7; W-6.5 (without any written practice)
> 
> Looking for suitable slot next month.


Damn! Not to worry, better luck the next time! I am sure you will clear the next try


----------



## Tashi_Norem

hi, 
good to hear that your friend got his assessment result today...Congrats..i did applied on April 2 and there is 3 days difference between your friend and my application..So, i am hoping that i will get my assessment result in the coming week.

My IELTS result was also due today...but they informed me that it will be delayed..

Hoping to received it in the coming week..

regards


----------



## JonnyDeeGood

*Bump*

If this is in the wrong place feel free to redirect me, but I'm really hoping for an answer to determine if I need to spend the $$ to prove my English competency for points...



JonnyDeeGood said:


> Hello all, this is my first post, and I hope it is in the right spot. My ACS assessment is underway, submitted April 5, and I hope to hear back soon. My question is this, though. As a Canadian citizen, I don't need to take the IELTS or OET, but how many points am I allowed to claim as a result. If anyone could point me in the right direction I'd be very grateful.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## JonnyDeeGood

*Thanks!*



ArslanPR said:


> Well, yes, this is not the right place
> 
> but answering your question here should not harm any body.
> 
> . . .
> 
> you can search for IELTS in this forum and then you might land on the right thread


Thanks very much. Answered my question. I shall try harder to find the right thread in the future. Much appreciated!


----------



## rranjan2910

Hello Guys got my ACS assessment today as positive. They have reduced my experiance by 2 years. Still i havnt appeared for IELET. I will be appearing on 07 June so after that if i get 7 then still i will be left with only one round of EOI. 
Anybody have any idea that July onwards 26313 s/w engg will remains into SOL list? 
If we apply for EOI in June, Will July SOL removals will be applied to us?


----------



## bond_bhai

rranjan2910 said:


> Hello Guys got my ACS assessment today as positive. They have reduced my experiance by 2 years. Still i havnt appeared for IELET. I will be appearing on 07 June so after that if i get 7 then still i will be left with only one round of EOI.
> Anybody have any idea that July onwards 26313 s/w engg will remains into SOL list?
> If we apply for EOI in June, Will July SOL removals will be applied to us?


How many points will you have? if you get > 60 (like 65 or 70) you can expect an Invite in the last round. I am not sure about 60 points. And reg the SOL list, we will know when its released. As of now, most of us are hoping it will "not" be removed.


----------



## rranjan2910

Thanks Brother...

I will have 65 point if score 7 in IELETS.. Finger crossed with IELETS.


----------



## nicemathan

Yea, will have do better next time 



jitubisht said:


> Damn! Not to worry, better luck the next time! I am sure you will clear the next try


----------



## saikripa

Hi folks,
I have a total of 6.5 years of IT experience where first 4 years include development work and recent 2.5 as automation test engineer.
My technology remains .Net throughout although.

I'm doubtful on what is the correct ANZSCO code that I should use? I was thinking to use wither software engineer or software tester but in either of the two, will ACS team reduce my years of experience?
Please suggest me the right code and any idea on how ACS interprets the experience.


----------



## naziaayub

saikripa said:


> Hi folks,
> I have a total of 6.5 years of IT experience where first 4 years include development work and recent 2.5 as automation test engineer.
> My technology remains .Net throughout although.
> 
> I'm doubtful on what is the correct ANZSCO code that I should use? I was thinking to use wither software engineer or software tester but in either of the two, will ACS team reduce my years of experience?
> Please suggest me the right code and any idea on how ACS interprets the experience.


You should go for software engineer because your case is same as mine. I applied for software engineer n got +ve assessment.


----------



## ashish1137

saikripa said:


> Hi folks,
> I have a total of 6.5 years of IT experience where first 4 years include development work and recent 2.5 as automation test engineer.
> My technology remains .Net throughout although.
> 
> I'm doubtful on what is the correct ANZSCO code that I should use? I was thinking to use wither software engineer or software tester but in either of the two, will ACS team reduce my years of experience?
> Please suggest me the right code and any idea on how ACS interprets the experience.


You may also see analyst programmer or developer programmer as codes. Just go through the job description, duties and responsibilities given against these codes and try to match with yours.

The deduction in experience actually depends on the curriculum you chose in your degree. If it was computers or IT, then two years are deducted. If electronics, then 4 years.

Regards


----------



## Tashi_Norem

Hi all,
My assessment status has changed from 'with assessor' to 'In Progress'. what does this mean? please share your experience

Regards


----------



## bdtomas

Tashi_Norem said:


> Hi all,
> My assessment status has changed from 'with assessor' to 'In Progress'. what does this mean? please share your experience
> 
> Regards


You will get the result by 1 or 2 days.... best of luck


----------



## Dave H

Tashi_Norem said:


> Hi all,
> My assessment status has changed from 'with assessor' to 'In Progress'. what does this mean? please share your experience
> 
> Regards


Hi,

This means that your assessment is either in progress or has been completed. In either case you can expect your results letter in two or three working days from now.

Kind Regards
Dave


----------



## Tashi_Norem

hi..thanks a lot for the information...


----------



## ambyg

Tashi_Norem said:


> Hi all,
> My assessment status has changed from 'with assessor' to 'In Progress'. what does this mean? please share your experience
> 
> Regards


Wish you good luck buddy...Could you please let us know when did you apply to ACS for assessment?:happy:


----------



## Tashi_Norem

thanks a lot..i applied on 2nd April..


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Hey I have a quick and urgent question for this forum. I received the below skill assesment letter from ACS and would like to know how many years I can claim in my EOI. I have already applied for EOI and claimed 5 years but I feel I was wrong in intepreting it. Can you please tell me the answers to the following questions

-- Is this experience equal to 5 years or less?
-- Can I update my EOI application to update it to less than 5 if I made a mistake.
-- I also have applied for State Sponsorship for VIC a few days back. If I wish to update or withdraw my application, can I do that?

Please treat is as urgent since I have already applied for EOI and SS.

Your qualification has been assessed as follows: 

Your Bachelor of Engineering in Computer Science from XXXXX University completed May 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing 

The following employment after May 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Dates: 05/08 - 12/08 (0yrs 7mths) 
Position: Software Testing Engineer 
Employer: XXXX
Country: INDIA 
Dates: 12/08 - 12/12
(4yrs 0mths)
Position: Senior Test Engineer
Employer: XXXX
Country: INDIA
Dates: 01/13 - 05/14(1yrs 4mths)
Position: Analyst 2 
Employer: XXXX
Country: INDIA


----------



## dev_aus

hi,

you should count your skilled experience from June 2010.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

dev_aus said:


> hi,
> 
> you should count your skilled experience from June 2010.


Hey Dev thanks for responding. And how about editing EOI and updating State Sponsorship Request.


----------



## saikripa

My husband is changing his company in next two months, if we apply for ACS now, do we need to inform them about the new joining details? if yes, we wont be able to provide the skill reference for new company of course. if no, is it better to wait for 2 more months and then apply for ACS?


----------



## nicemathan

Your are eligible experience is from June 2010 till date (if you are continuing in the same profile in the same organisation) i.e few days less than 4 years.

so you can claim 5 points for experience as you fall within 3-5 years bracket 

I hope it helps.



koolsmartbuddy said:


> Hey I have a quick and urgent question for this forum. I received the below skill assesment letter from ACS and would like to know how many years I can claim in my EOI. I have already applied for EOI and claimed 5 years but I feel I was wrong in intepreting it. Can you please tell me the answers to the following questions
> 
> -- Is this experience equal to 5 years or less?
> -- Can I update my EOI application to update it to less than 5 if I made a mistake.
> -- I also have applied for State Sponsorship for VIC a few days back. If I wish to update or withdraw my application, can I do that?
> 
> Please treat is as urgent since I have already applied for EOI and SS.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Bachelor of Engineering in Computer Science from XXXXX University completed May 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> 
> The following employment after May 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 05/08 - 12/08 (0yrs 7mths)
> Position: Software Testing Engineer
> Employer: XXXX
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 12/08 - 12/12
> (4yrs 0mths)
> Position: Senior Test Engineer
> Employer: XXXX
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 01/13 - 05/14(1yrs 4mths)
> Position: Analyst 2
> Employer: XXXX
> Country: INDIA


----------



## nicemathan

You need to provide details as on date. No need to mention about company change in the coming months.

Seniors do correct me if I am wrong



saikripa said:


> My husband is changing his company in next two months, if we apply for ACS now, do we need to inform them about the new joining details? if yes, we wont be able to provide the skill reference for new company of course. if no, is it better to wait for 2 more months and then apply for ACS?


----------



## saikripa

nicemathan said:


> You need to provide details as on date. No need to mention about company change in the coming months.
> 
> Seniors do correct me if I am wrong


Thanks a lot!


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

nicemathan said:


> Your are eligible experience is from June 2010 till date (if you are continuing in the same profile in the same organisation) i.e few days less than 4 years.
> 
> so you can claim 5 points for experience as you fall within 3-5 years bracket
> 
> I hope it helps.


Hey yes it helps a lot. Thank you.


----------



## Gsun_

Hi Folks,

Plse guide me on this. 

I did Bachelors and Masters in computer science. 
I got 12 years of ITexperience ( Application Developer) out of which 10 years in current company and 2 years in a different company. my current company is ready to give me experience letter in ACS format. 
but I can't get my previous company experience letter in ACS as the company merged with another company and I don't have any one in the contact from that company.

My question is I need 15 points from work experience category. 
If I submit assessment with 10 years of current company experience, even if they deduct 2 years due to ICT minor ( Though my work experience and education are computer science) clause just incase. I will be able to claim 15 points right ?. 

or should I spend resources and time to get experience letter from the previous company as well ?. 
Plse suggest.


----------



## nicemathan

It's standard for ACS to deduct 2 years from relevant work experience.

So, I would suggest its better to try and collect documentation for your 1st company experience.

In-general rule of thumb, 10 years (2nd company) - 2 years (ACS) --> you should be able to get 15 points. 

Another query, your masters education is completed before your work experience start date?

I hope it helps.



Gsun_ said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Plse guide me on this.
> 
> I did Bachelors and Masters in computer science.
> I got 12 years of ITexperience ( Application Developer) out of which 10 years in current company and 2 years in a different company. my current company is ready to give me experience letter in ACS format.
> but I can't get my previous company experience letter in ACS as the company merged with another company and I don't have any one in the contact from that company.
> 
> My question is I need 15 points from work experience category.
> If I submit assessment with 10 years of current company experience, even if they deduct 2 years due to ICT minor ( Though my work experience and education are computer science) clause just incase. I will be able to claim 15 points right ?.
> 
> or should I spend resources and time to get experience letter from the previous company as well ?.
> Plse suggest.


----------



## nicemathan

Your welcome...



saikripa said:


> Thanks a lot!


----------



## nicemathan

All the very best for your future steps in process...



koolsmartbuddy said:


> Hey yes it helps a lot. Thank you.


----------



## Gsun_

nicemathan said:


> It's standard for ACS to deduct 2 years from relevant work experience.
> 
> So, I would suggest its better to try and collect documentation for your 1st company experience.
> 
> In-general rule of thumb, 10 years (2nd company) - 2 years (ACS) --> you should be able to get 15 points.
> 
> Another query, your masters education is completed before your work experience start date?
> 
> I hope it helps.


Thank for the quick response... all my work experience acquired after my masters. I will try to get my first company exp letter.
Thank you once again


----------



## nicemathan

Cool all the very best... 



Gsun_ said:


> Thank for the quick response... all my work experience acquired after my masters. I will try to get my first company exp letter.
> Thank you once again


----------



## Dave H

Hi all

People who have received their ACS result in the last few days - when did you submit your application? 

I am just trying to get an idea of when I can expect my own result. I applied on April 11th under 263111. Fingers crossed!

Best Regards
Dave


----------



## jitubisht

Dave H said:


> Hi all
> 
> People who have received their ACS result in the last few days - when did you submit your application?
> 
> I am just trying to get an idea of when I can expect my own result. I applied on April 11th under 263111. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Best Regards
> Dave


I submitted mine on 30th March '14


----------



## sandeepr

Hi Dave,

I applied for ACS on March 13th and got my result on May 16th.

I checked couple of other posts few weeks back and I believe its approx 2 months if all docs are furnished.


----------



## ashish1137

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Hey I have a quick and urgent question for this forum. I received the below skill assesment letter from ACS and would like to know how many years I can claim in my EOI. I have already applied for EOI and claimed 5 years but I feel I was wrong in intepreting it. Can you please tell me the answers to the following questions
> 
> -- Is this experience equal to 5 years or less?
> -- Can I update my EOI application to update it to less than 5 if I made a mistake.
> -- I also have applied for State Sponsorship for VIC a few days back. If I wish to update or withdraw my application, can I do that?
> 
> Please treat is as urgent since I have already applied for EOI and SS.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Bachelor of Engineering in Computer Science from XXXXX University completed May 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> 
> The following employment after May 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 05/08 - 12/08 (0yrs 7mths)
> Position: Software Testing Engineer
> Employer: XXXX
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 12/08 - 12/12
> (4yrs 0mths)
> Position: Senior Test Engineer
> Employer: XXXX
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 01/13 - 05/14(1yrs 4mths)
> Position: Analyst 2
> Employer: XXXX
> Country: INDIA


at the end of may 2014, you will complete 4 years, so only 3 points. 

you can modify eoi, but if ur points change, your date of effect changes.

no idea on ss.

Regards


----------



## ashish1137

Gsun_ said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Plse guide me on this.
> 
> I did Bachelors and Masters in computer science.
> I got 12 years of ITexperience ( Application Developer) out of which 10 years in current company and 2 years in a different company. my current company is ready to give me experience letter in ACS format.
> but I can't get my previous company experience letter in ACS as the company merged with another company and I don't have any one in the contact from that company.
> 
> My question is I need 15 points from work experience category.
> If I submit assessment with 10 years of current company experience, even if they deduct 2 years due to ICT minor ( Though my work experience and education are computer science) clause just incase. I will be able to claim 15 points right ?.
> 
> or should I spend resources and time to get experience letter from the previous company as well ?.
> Plse suggest.


Hi gsun,

Acs might deduct 2 or 4 years as ur experience is more than 10 years. had it been kess than 10 years only 2 years wud ve been deducted.

your degree will be evaluated as ICT major.

so please be prepared accordingly.

you need to give experience letter but can give roles and responsibility seperately on stamp paper signed by any senior. But that is mandatory.

Regards


----------



## naziaayub

Dave H said:


> Hi all
> 
> People who have received their ACS result in the last few days - when did you submit your application?
> 
> I am just trying to get an idea of when I can expect my own result. I applied on April 11th under 263111. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Best Regards
> Dave


You will receive you Assessment in first week of June.


----------



## Tashi_Norem

hi..i submitted on 2nd April 2014 and +ve result on 27th May, 2014...

regards


----------



## ashish1137

Dave H said:


> Hi all
> 
> People who have received their ACS result in the last few days - when did you submit your application?
> 
> I am just trying to get an idea of when I can expect my own result. I applied on April 11th under 263111. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Best Regards
> Dave


it also depends on how much time ur job code is taking and whatvare your points. 

Regarfs


----------



## nicemathan

As per ACS update in their site, it says 12 weeks.

But, going by the trend in the last few months. ACS results are out anytime between 8-9 weeks.

All the best for ACS results.

I hope it helps.

Ah its my 100th post, I am a 3 STAR member now... Promoted to Captain rank going by Army ranking system 



Dave H said:


> Hi all
> 
> People who have received their ACS result in the last few days - when did you submit your application?
> 
> I am just trying to get an idea of when I can expect my own result. I applied on April 11th under 263111. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Best Regards
> Dave


----------



## Legend18

Dave H said:


> Hi all
> 
> People who have received their ACS result in the last few days - when did you submit your application?
> 
> I am just trying to get an idea of when I can expect my own result. I applied on April 11th under 263111. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Best Regards
> Dave




I've applied on 14th of April and got +ive assessment today :cool2:


----------



## ambyg

Legend18 said:


> I've applied on 14th of April and got +ive assessment today :cool2:


Hey Congrats Buddy....What was your ANZSCO Code?


----------



## Pookiefoof

I applied on 09 May meaning I will get my result around first week of July?


----------



## ambyg

Pookiefoof said:


> I applied on 09 May meaning I will get my result around first week of July?


Hi....I also applied for assessment on the same day....Good Luck with that....Keeping fingers crossed


----------



## ashish1137

ashish1137 said:


> it also depends on how much time ur job code is taking and whatvare your points.
> 
> Regarfs


sorry, I wss talkin bout eoi here.


----------



## Pookiefoof

ambyg said:


> Hi....I also applied for assessment on the same day....Good Luck with that....Keeping fingers crossed


What's your status now?


----------



## ambyg

Pookiefoof said:


> What's your status now?


With Assessor......What ANZSCO Code did you apply for?


----------



## Pookiefoof

ambyg said:


> With Assessor......What ANZSCO Code did you apply for?


Me too! Applied under 263111.


----------



## ambyg

Pookiefoof said:


> Me too! Applied under 263111.


Cheers Mate.....I applied under 261313


----------



## Pookiefoof

ambyg said:


> Cheers Mate.....I applied under 261313


Hopefully they won't deduct 4 years of work experience


----------



## jre05

Pookiefoof said:


> Hopefully they won't deduct 4 years of work experience


Hi Pookie...


----------



## ambyg

Pookiefoof said:


> Hopefully they won't deduct 4 years of work experience


What's your score if they deduct 4years?


----------



## Pookiefoof

ambyg said:


> What's your score if they deduct 4years?


Still waiting for the ACS result don't know yet.


----------



## ambyg

Pookiefoof said:


> Still waiting for the ACS result don't know yet.


I mean just in case


----------



## Pookiefoof

ambyg said:


> I mean just in case


Maybe 40 points?


----------



## ambyg

Pookiefoof said:


> Maybe 40 points?


Ohh...Good Luck


----------



## vip

what are the chances of getting an invite if your total points are 60?


----------



## Tashi_Norem

vip said:


> what are the chances of getting an invite if your total points are 60?



Hi vip..which occupation are you applying? looking at the post in the forum..the chances for 60 pointers are not so good. However, there are people who have been invited with 60 points..so, lets hope and keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## Pookiefoof

ambyg said:


> Ohh...Good Luck


Thank you. I will never give up!


----------



## vip

Tashi_Norem said:


> Hi vip..which occupation are you applying? looking at the post in the forum..the chances for 60 pointers are not so good. However, there are people who have been invited with 60 points..so, lets hope and keep our fingers crossed.


261313.. Will file my eoi with 60 and then update it to 65 in August as I will move to a higher work exp. band


----------



## ambyg

vip said:


> 261313.. Will file my eoi with 60 and then update it to 65 in August as I will move to a higher work exp. band


Hey I think it became tough some time mid of last year for 60 points...as per current updates on the immigration website I guess its ok to file with 60 points specifically for 261313......its tough for few other occupations though...Do let me know your comments...Thanks


----------



## vip

ambyg said:


> Hey I think it became tough some time mid of last year for 60 points...as per current updates on the immigration website I guess its ok to file with 60 points specifically for 261313......its tough for few other occupations though...Do let me know your comments...Thanks


Well my consultant recommends to go ahead and file it


----------



## ambyg

vip said:


> Well my consultant recommends to go ahead and file it


Good to know that mate...I got a bit worried because my consultant said the same thing but your words have realy worked to ease up the situation...cheers....please keep us posted with your outcome


----------



## Dave H

ACS positive received today 2nd June for 263111. Submitted 12th April.

Unfortunately I'll be submitting my EOI with only 60 points because somehow I managed to get an IELTS score of:
Reading: 9, Listening: 9, Speaking: 9, Writing: 7.5! (native speaker)

Was hoping to apply with 70 points but have missed the extra 10 points by 0.5. Doh!:der:

I'm thinking about booking in for another test in July. It's a shame there's no way to tell how many rounds it's taking for a 60 point applicant to get an invitation >_<

Dave


----------



## ambyg

Dave H said:


> ACS positive received today 2nd June for 263111. Submitted 12th April.
> 
> Unfortunately I'll be submitting my EOI with only 60 points because somehow I managed to get an IELTS score of:
> Reading: 9, Listening: 9, Speaking: 9, Writing: 7.5! (native speaker)
> 
> Was hoping to apply with 70 points but have missed the extra 10 points by 0.5. Doh!:der:
> 
> I'm thinking about booking in for another test in July. It's a shame there's no way to tell how many rounds it's taking for a 60 point applicant to get an invitation >_<
> 
> Dave


Congrats for your assessment buddy....and Good luck with your submission


----------



## Dave H

ambyg said:


> Congrats for your assessment buddy....and Good luck with your submission


Many thanks 

I should say also (for anyone else interested), ACS applied a 2-year deduction to my deeming date as I expected. I have a Bachelors degree and a Masters degree, both with Computing majors.

Dave


----------



## Pookiefoof

Dave H said:


> ACS positive received today 2nd June for 263111. Submitted 12th April.
> 
> Unfortunately I'll be submitting my EOI with only 60 points because somehow I managed to get an IELTS score of:
> Reading: 9, Listening: 9, Speaking: 9, Writing: 7.5! (native speaker)
> 
> Was hoping to apply with 70 points but have missed the extra 10 points by 0.5. Doh!:der:
> 
> I'm thinking about booking in for another test in July. It's a shame there's no way to tell how many rounds it's taking for a 60 point applicant to get an invitation >_<
> 
> Dave


I applied the same job code too. Anyway, congratulations to you!


----------



## ambyg

Pookiefoof said:


> I applied the same job code too. Anyway, congratulations to you!


Hey Buddy....we got to wait for a few more day


----------



## ambyg

ambyg said:


> Hey Buddy....we got to wait for a few more day


Hey Pookie

Someone applied on April 16 and got the assessment today per some different thread....Certainly there is a drop in processing timeline (my assumption)


----------



## Pookiefoof

ambyg said:


> Hey Buddy....we got to wait for a few more day


I guess need to wait till July. Furthermore, I will have to retake IELTS on 10th July


----------



## ambyg

Pookiefoof said:


> I haven't received ACS result yet. I guess need to wait till July. Furthermore, I will have to retake IELTS on 10th July


Hopefully it will come before July.....Wish you all the best Mate for IELTS


----------



## Pookiefoof

ambyg said:


> Hopefully it will come before July.....Wish you all the best Mate for IELTS


Thank you! Same to you.


----------



## ambyg

Pookiefoof said:


> Thank you! Same to you.


Thanks Buddy


----------



## Kingslayer

I submitted my application to ACS on 23rd April. Waiting :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ambyg

Kingslayer said:


> I submitted my application to ACS on 23rd April. Waiting :fingerscrossed:


Good Luck


----------



## varun71863

even i submitted my ACS on 23 April and waiting for the result. i am also appearing for Ielts on 7th Jun, finger crossed


----------



## ambyg

varun71863 said:


> even i submitted my ACS on 23 April and waiting for the result. i am also appearing for Ielts on 7th Jun, finger crossed


Good Luck to you too


----------



## Kingslayer

varun71863 said:


> even i submitted my ACS on 23 April and waiting for the result. i am also appearing for Ielts on 7th Jun, finger crossed


Good luck. All the very best for IELTS


----------



## deepslas

Hello guys,
Can anyone guide me that I need to prepare CDR or not . 
I will be applying for 489 relative visa. I have 2 years of work experience. Do i need to make cdr or just ACS assessment for software engineering that I have still about to apply will do the work for me ?
thanks


----------



## ambyg

Guys any updates on the assessment? Someone who submitted on 24th April claims to have the assessment outcome today in a different thread on the same form....Please update if anyone else has got it as well...Thanks


----------



## Kingslayer

ambyg said:


> Guys any updates on the assessment? Someone who submitted on 24th April claims to have the assessment outcome today in a different thread on the same form....Please update if anyone else has got it as well...Thanks


I haven't received any communication yet


----------



## varun71863

even i haven't received ..waiting for the same
i submitted on 23rd april, can you please tel me in which form he is stating he has received the ACS of 24 april


----------



## regmiboyer

Mine is still with the accesor at stage four. I am hopeful to receive it by 20th of this month. Fingers crossed.


----------



## ambyg

varun71863 said:


> even i haven't received ..waiting for the same
> i submitted on 23rd april, can you please tel me in which form he is stating he has received the ACS of 24 april


Check out the thread Outrageous ACS policy for Months and Years Deduction


----------



## Kingslayer

ambyg said:


> Check out the thread Outrageous ACS policy for Months and Years Deduction


Yes, saw that. Maybe we should expect our results in the next week. Does the timelines differ for different job codes or is it the same ? Any idea ?


----------



## ambyg

Kingslayer said:


> Yes, saw that. Maybe we should expect our results in the next week. Does the timelines differ for different job codes or is it the same ? Any idea ?


I have not done that analysis but what I think is ACS being one single authority and since no capping/ceiling is involved job code should not make much of a difference....I guess some/all of you should get it by Monday....There is some one else who applied on 16April and got it on 2 nd June....All the best


----------



## Kingslayer

ambyg said:


> I have not done that analysis but what I think is ACS being one single authority and since no capping/ceiling is involved job code should not make much of a difference....I guess some/all of you should get it by Monday....There is some one else who applied on 16April and got it on 2 nd June....All the best


Thank you  ! Waiting :fingerscrossed: I have a strong feeling that i'l receive the results sometime next week.


----------



## ambyg

Kingslayer said:


> Thank you  ! Waiting :fingerscrossed: I have a strong feeling that i'l receive the results sometime next week.


Keep it going mate Live life "King" size


----------



## regmiboyer

Hi Mates,

My ACS page now shows "In Progress". I believe the assessment has completed and I would receive an email communication in a couple of days.

Cheers, Wish me luck.


----------



## ambyg

regmiboyer said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> My ACS page now shows "In Progress". I believe the assessment has completed and I would receive an email communication in a couple of days.
> 
> Cheers, Wish me luck.


Wish you all the very best mate


----------



## Kingslayer

*:clap2:*



regmiboyer said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> My ACS page now shows "In Progress". I believe the assessment has completed and I would receive an email communication in a couple of days.
> 
> Cheers, Wish me luck.


All the very best mate. Keep us posted


----------



## sudhindrags

regmiboyer said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> My ACS page now shows "In Progress". I believe the assessment has completed and I would receive an email communication in a couple of days.
> 
> Cheers, Wish me luck.


All the best and congrats. How much time it took for you? Around 45-50 days?


----------



## ambyg

sudhindrags said:


> All the best and congrats. How much time it took for you? Around 45-50 days?


He submitted on 16 April. I guess you submitted on May 9 right?


----------



## AKN

Hi,

I put in my ACS request on 30th May and it already shows "Stage 4 with Accessor. Is this normal or faster than usual?

262113 | ACS Submitted: 30th May 2014 - Stage 4 with Accessor | IELTS: 8th April, Result: L(8) R(8) W(8) S(8)


----------



## ambyg

AKN said:


> Hi,
> 
> I put in my ACS request on 30th May and it already shows "Stage 4 with Accessor. Is this normal or faster than usual?
> 
> 262113 | ACS Submitted: 30th May 2014 - Stage 4 with Accessor | IELTS: 8th April, Result: L(8) R(8) W(8) S(8)


Its normal...It takes maximum time at this stage.


----------



## sudhindrags

ambyg said:


> He submitted on 16 April. I guess you submitted on May 9 right?


So, it's almost 50 days. I submitted on 3rd May. But I have 6 employers. So may take more time.


----------



## ambyg

sudhindrags said:


> So, it's almost 50 days. I submitted on 3rd May. But I have 6 employers. So may take more time.


Ohh..is that so? I have one employer will it be fine for me. I applied on May 9


----------



## sudhindrags

ambyg said:


> Ohh..is that so? I have one employer will it be fine for me. I applied on May 9


What I meant to say was I changed my job 6 times. Hence there are more documents to be verified. So it may take little bit more time. If you have only one employer, you might get faster than me.


----------



## ambyg

sudhindrags said:


> What I meant to say was I changed my job 6 times. Hence there are more documents to be verified. So it may take little bit more time. If you have only one employer, you might get faster than me.


I just hope we get it befor July 1


----------



## regmiboyer

sudhindrags said:


> What I meant to say was I changed my job 6 times. Hence there are more documents to be verified. So it may take little bit more time. If you have only one employer, you might get faster than me.


Hi Bro,

I had 3 including the current one. The process is speedy if all the necessary docs are in place. For eg: all offer, all salary slip, all employment proof, all reference letter, referees docs, relieving letter, appraisal or hike letter.

Cheers.


----------



## vip

regmiboyer said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> I had 3 including the current one. The process is speedy if all the necessary docs are in place. For eg: all offer, all salary slip, all employment proof, all reference letter, referees docs, relieving letter, appraisal or hike letter.
> 
> Cheers.


i don't think so the no. of employers matter. I had 7 and got my assessment under 8 weeks


----------



## ambyg

vip said:


> i don't think so the no. of employers matter. I had 7 and got my assessment under 8 weeks



Superb


----------



## regmiboyer

Hi Team,

Here is the body of the letter that I received this afternoon. Please help me calculate points experts.

==========================Letter Body========================

Dear Mr <My Second name>,

Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 16
April 2014.

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and
Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:

Your Microsoft Certified IT Professional from Microsoft completed August 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing.

Your Microsoft Certified Systems Engineer from Microsoft completed June 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing.

Your Bachelor of Engineering in Electronics and Communication from XYZ University completed July 2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.

The following employment after September 2009 is considered to equate to work at appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 09/07 - 06/10 (2yrs 9mths)
Position: Windows / Linux System Engineer
Employer: Company 1
Country: Country Name

Dates: 07/10 - 09/11 (1yrs 2mths)
Position: System Engineer
Employer: Company 2.
Country: Country Name

Dates: 12/11 - 04/14 (2yrs 4mths)
Position: My Current Position
Employer: Current Company 
Country: Country Name.


====================End of body=============================

Please shower your inputs experts.


----------



## bond_bhai

regmiboyer said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> Here is the body of the letter that I received this afternoon. Please help me calculate points experts.
> 
> ==========================Letter Body========================
> 
> Dear Mr <My Second name>,
> 
> Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 16
> April 2014.
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and
> Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Microsoft Certified IT Professional from Microsoft completed August 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing.
> 
> Your Microsoft Certified Systems Engineer from Microsoft completed June 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing.
> 
> Your Bachelor of Engineering in Electronics and Communication from XYZ University completed July 2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> The following employment after September 2009 is considered to equate to work at appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 09/07 - 06/10 (2yrs 9mths)
> Position: Windows / Linux System Engineer
> Employer: Company 1
> Country: Country Name
> 
> Dates: 07/10 - 09/11 (1yrs 2mths)
> Position: System Engineer
> Employer: Company 2.
> Country: Country Name
> 
> Dates: 12/11 - 04/14 (2yrs 4mths)
> Position: My Current Position
> Employer: Current Company
> Country: Country Name.
> 
> 
> ====================End of body=============================
> 
> Please shower your inputs experts.


4+ years for experience. -5 Points
Bachelor's Degree - 15 points.


----------



## regmiboyer

bond_bhai said:


> 4+ years for experience. -5 Points
> Bachelor's Degree - 15 points.


Thanks a lot bro, How about Microsoft certifications that has accessed as AQF diploma with major in computing ?


----------



## Kingslayer

regmiboyer said:


> Thanks a lot bro, How about Microsoft certifications that has accessed as AQF diploma with major in computing ?


Congrats on your positive assessment ! :rockon::clap2:
I believe you can only claim 15 points for educational qualifications. Irrespective of the number of qualified degrees / diplomas you hold.


----------



## Pookiefoof

regmiboyer said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> I had 3 including the current one. The process is speedy if all the necessary docs are in place. For eg: all offer, all salary slip, all employment proof, all reference letter, referees docs, relieving letter, appraisal or hike letter.
> 
> Cheers.


Appraisal and hike letter need to submit as well?


----------



## varun71863

Pookiefoof said:


> Appraisal and hike letter need to submit as well?


 not required but it is good to have as many document as possible


----------



## regmiboyer

varun71863 said:


> not required but it is good to have as many document as possible


My Agent did not initiate the process without all those docs.

Cheers.


----------



## ccham

my status moved to finalized. i applied on 23 April


----------



## ambyg

ccham said:


> my status moved to finalized. i applied on 23 April


Good News Mate...Congrats  Under which code did you apply?


----------



## Kingslayer

ccham said:


> my status moved to finalized. i applied on 23 April


Good news ! All the best


----------



## Tashi_Norem

Kingslayer said:


> Good news ! All the best


whoever has got their ACS result...please update your status in the EOI submitted thread with points, occupation code and the date of EOI submit.

Regards


----------



## varun71863

ccham said:


> my status moved to finalized. i applied on 23 April


 ru talking about ACS assessment moved to finalized or EOI? this discussion is around ACS assessment and i can see u already submitted ur EOI


----------



## ccham

varun71863 said:


> ru talking about ACS assessment moved to finalized or EOI? this discussion is around ACS assessment and i can see u already submitted ur EOI


yes i have submitted ACS again since i had old version which has led me through lots of confusion with their new changes. however i got result today morning and they have deducted 3 years from my work experiences hence i could''t not claim points for 5 year exp until next november. i applied 23 april. 

But i have submitted EIO in 489(FS) stream with 60 points.


----------



## varun71863

ccham said:


> yes i have submitted ACS again since i had old version which has led me through lots of confusion with their new changes. however i got result today morning and they have deducted 3 years from my work experiences hence i could''t not claim points for 5 year exp until next november. i applied 23 april.
> 
> But i have submitted EIO in 489(FS) stream with 60 points.


 in which sol code you got assessment and why they deducted 3 years? your degree is matching with sol?


----------



## ccham

varun71863 said:


> in which sol code you got assessment and why they deducted 3 years? your degree is matching with sol?


it's for 261313 and i have worked as software developer since 2006 but my degree date is 2009 nov so they have considered skill exp only after my degree date.

my degree is major in computing and closely relevant for the occupation


----------



## gskarthik10

*first step towards moving to OZ*

Hello all,

have just started planning to move to OZ, and would like to assess my current position.

completed my BE electrical engineering in 2006 and after which i completed my MBA in information systems in 2009( through distance education) and currently working in IT service management.

i would like to split my work experience to give a clear picture for better understanding, 

for the initial 2 yrs after my engineering(Aug 2006) was working with my electrical background and moved into telecom service and project management(2.5 yrs) 

then shifted to IT as IT service management consultant(from Aug 2010 - till date), even though all my experiences are related to management but on different domains which raises a question on where i will stand a chance if my skills are assessed 1) if i'm trying for a same position (IT service management) out there 2) what if i'm looking for a position related technology (say database or storage)

age : 29 years

your response will be helpful


----------



## deepslas

Hello guys sorry for reposting this question. But no one didn't answered it.
SO that's why asking it again
Can anyone guide me that I need to prepare CDR or not . 
I will be applying for 489 relative visa. I have 2 years of work experience. Do i need to make cdr or just ACS assessment for software engineering that I have still about to apply will do the work for me ?
thanks


----------



## hgan_16

Hi,

I have received the below Assessment from ACS. Can anyone tell me when should I submit the EOI, 1st July or 1st Aug, 2014?

The following employment after July 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled 

level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code. 



Dates: 07/09 - 05/10 (0yrs 10mths) 

Position: Software Trainee / Junior Software Engineer 

Employer: XYZ 

Country: INDIA 

Dates: 05/10 - 01/13 (2yrs 8mths) 

Position: Software Engineer 

Employer: XYZ 

Country: INDIA 

Dates: 01/13 - 03/14 (1yrs 2mths) 

Position: Technology Consultant 

Employer: XYZ 

Country: INDIA

I'm confused between 1st Aug and 1st July? when should be the EOI submission date?

Also, what all information do I need to fill in the EOI?

Thanks,
Harsh


----------



## ambyg

hgan_16 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have received the below Assessment from ACS. Can anyone tell me when should I submit the EOI, 1st July or 1st Aug, 2014?
> 
> The following employment after July 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
> 
> level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 07/09 - 05/10 (0yrs 10mths)
> 
> Position: Software Trainee / Junior Software Engineer
> 
> Employer: XYZ
> 
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 05/10 - 01/13 (2yrs 8mths)
> 
> Position: Software Engineer
> 
> Employer: XYZ
> 
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 01/13 - 03/14 (1yrs 2mths)
> 
> Position: Technology Consultant
> 
> Employer: XYZ
> 
> Country: INDIA
> 
> I'm confused between 1st Aug and 1st July? when should be the EOI submission date?
> 
> Also, what all information do I need to fill in the EOI?
> 
> Thanks,
> Harsh


Harsh,

Probably you may submit this question on EOI Submitted Club and members over there may be able to help you, since some of them would have come across situation like yours. Could you also update us with the date when you applied to acs and when you recieved your assessment. 

Thanks


----------



## hgan_16

ambyg said:


> Harsh,
> 
> Probably you may submit this question on EOI Submitted Club and members over there may be able to help you, since some of them would have come across situation like yours. Could you also update us with the date when you applied to acs and when you recieved your assessment.
> 
> Thanks


ACS Submitted on 15th March and ACS Assessment Received on 19th May.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

hgan_16 said:


> Hi, I have received the below Assessment from ACS. Can anyone tell me when should I submit the EOI, 1st July or 1st Aug, 2014? The following employment after July 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code. Dates: 07/09 - 05/10 (0yrs 10mths) Position: Software Trainee / Junior Software Engineer Employer: XYZ Country: INDIA Dates: 05/10 - 01/13 (2yrs 8mths) Position: Software Engineer Employer: XYZ Country: INDIA Dates: 01/13 - 03/14 (1yrs 2mths) Position: Technology Consultant Employer: XYZ Country: INDIA I'm confused between 1st Aug and 1st July? when should be the EOI submission date? Also, what all information do I need to fill in the EOI? Thanks, Harsh


You need to put your skilled employment from 1 Aug. 2011. Ao if you don't have 60 points without experience then put EOI in August 2014. In case you do have 60 points without employment points then put your EOI now and leave the current employment end date as blank. It will automatically add extra points in the EOI if you don't get invite by August.

So it totally depends when u have 60 points to submit Eoi.


----------



## mrsaurabhsharma

Dear Friends,

I had received my ACS Skill assessment Letter (attached) on 5th Aug 2013 and consequently I submitted my EOI application on 6th Aug 2013.

During the Skill select assessment, I provided the below educational qualifications details along with my 9+ years Professional Experience details

a) Master of Science (M.S.C) in Information & Technology completed in 2010
b) Bachelor Of Technology in Mechanical & Automation Engineering completed in 2004

In my Skill Assessment Result Letter, it was mentioned that:-

Your MASTER OF SCIENCE from <XXX> completed March 2010 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF master Degree with major in Computing.

The following Employment after March 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261112 (system analyst) of the ANZSCO code.

Dates: 11/10 – 05/13 (2 years 6 months)… Marked as “Yes” Relevant in EOI
Position: <xxx>
Employer: <xxx>
Country: <xxx>	

Dates: 04/09 – 11/10 (1 years 7 months)…Marked as “Yes” Relevant in EOI
Position: <xxx>
Employer: <xxx>
Country: <xxx>

Dates: 02/08 – 04/09 (1 years 2 months… Marked as “No” Relevant in EOI
Position: <xxx>
Employer: <xxx>
Country: <xxx>

Etc...(Further Professional Experiences)

Hence during my EOI submission, I mentioned the 1st two work experiences only as “Yes” to Relevant and all prior work experiences before that as “No” and claimed 60 Points in EOI application (Please see attached the EOI Points Breakdown).

FYI, my 2nd work experience of Employment dates were 04/09 – 11/10 and March 2010 was coming in between. Hence, I had no choice but to mention this work experience as “Yes to Relevant”
On 27th April 2014,I received the correspondence that my EOI Points have been updated to 65 Points and on 26th May 2014, I have received the Invitation to apply for Australian Visa.

But, now I am not sure what should I do here:-

1)	Should I go ahead and apply for Australian Visa with updated 65 points but I only have existing work experience document which I used to claim 60 points
2)	I should wait for this EOI to be expired in 60 days time and after that break this 2nd work experience entry in skill select in to two entries :-

Apr 09 till Mar 10 with Experience Relevant as No
Mar 10 till Nov’10 with Experience Relevant as Yes

I will again get 60 points claim by doing this but the problem is EOI date will become fresh and my invitation chances will start from that date so basically I will have to wait for around 1 year or so in this option

Can anyone please advice what should I do here?

Thanks


----------



## naziaayub

Hi all,

I have one question regarding PROBATION period of job my ACS is +ve with exactly 5 years of experience excluding 2 years deduction. I get 10 points for experience. Now I am worried about applying SS. I am afraid that in my all three jobs total probation period is 9 months, however these 9 months are full time employment (3 months each employer). Will the state deduct this experience?

Please tell will this probation period be counted in SS or not?


----------



## Kingslayer

naziaayub said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have one question regarding PROBATION period of job my ACS is +ve with exactly 5 years of experience excluding 2 years deduction. I get 10 points for experience. Now I am worried about applying SS. I am afraid that in my all three jobs total probation period is 9 months, however these 9 months are full time employment (3 months each employer). Will the state deduct this experience?
> 
> Please tell will this probation period be counted in SS or not?


It will be counted since you were working with the company full time during that period.


----------



## bond_bhai

naziaayub said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have one question regarding PROBATION period of job my ACS is +ve with exactly 5 years of experience excluding 2 years deduction. I get 10 points for experience. Now I am worried about applying SS. I am afraid that in my all three jobs total probation period is 9 months, however these 9 months are full time employment (3 months each employer). Will the state deduct this experience?
> 
> Please tell will this probation period be counted in SS or not?


When you say probation, i assume its not "internship" - right? You were paid, getting salary slips, your salary was being credited into a bank account and your job was full time during that time - right? If yes, then no need to worry at all. 

And how is this mentioned in your reference letters and ACS report?


----------



## naziaayub

Kingslayer said:


> It will be counted since you were working with the company full time during that period.


Thanks


----------



## naziaayub

bond_bhai said:


> When you say probation, i assume its not "internship" - right? You were paid, getting salary slips, your salary was being credited into a bank account and your job was full time during that time - right? If yes, then no need to worry at all.
> 
> And how is this mentioned in your reference letters and ACS report?


In appointment letter it is written that you will be on probation for 3 months. And yes I was paid full and experience letter shows duration from probation period showing that I am full time employee.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

naziaayub said:


> In appointment letter it is written that you will be on probation for 3 months. And yes I was paid full and experience letter shows duration from probation period showing that I am full time employee.


It's full time experience then and you shouldn't be worried. 3 to 6 months Probation in normal for most jobs and is considered as full time employment.


----------



## ambyg

Hi Guys,

Any updates from anyone awaiting assessment outcome. Please keep us posted.

Thanks.


----------



## Kingslayer

ambyg said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any updates from anyone awaiting assessment outcome. Please keep us posted.
> 
> Thanks.


Mine still shows "With Assessor". Today is a holiday in AU I guess, I don't think there will be any change today.


----------



## ambyg

Kingslayer said:


> Mine still shows "With Assessor". Today is a holiday in AU I guess, I don't think there will be any change today.


Its a holiday in WA. ACS has offices in other states as well, but we do not know where is our application being processed.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## naziaayub

rohit1_sharma said:


> It's full time experience then and you shouldn't be worried. 3 to 6 months Probation in normal for most jobs and is considered as full time employment.



Thanks a lot, released tension now


----------



## ambyg

Guys,

Its really really scary not to see even a single update today especially when hope are high...Good luck for tomorrow...Hope to see atleast a few updates tomorrow

Thanks


----------



## Kingslayer

ambyg said:


> Guys,
> 
> Its really really scary not to see even a single update today especially when hope are high...Good luck for tomorrow...Hope to see atleast a few updates tomorrow
> 
> Thanks


Still the same. Stage 4: With assessor. :fingerscrossed:
Are they trying to push it to July ?


----------



## Pookiefoof

Kingslayer said:


> Still the same. Stage 4: With assessor. :fingerscrossed:
> Are they trying to push it to July ?


Chill. I think results will be out around early July


----------



## sudhindrags

Kingslayer said:


> Still the same. Stage 4: With assessor. :fingerscrossed:
> Are they trying to push it to July ?


Hey.. I got my results. 2 years deducted as expected. Took 1 month and 7 days.


----------



## Kingslayer

sudhindrags said:


> Hey.. I got my results. 2 years deducted as expected. Took 1 month and 7 days.


Thats good news ! Congratulations. 
No update on my application yet.


----------



## Tashi_Norem

sudhindrags said:


> Hey.. I got my results. 2 years deducted as expected. Took 1 month and 7 days.


congrats...what is ur point and when r u planning to submit your EOI...


----------



## bdtomas

sudhindrags said:


> Hey.. I got my results. 2 years deducted as expected. Took 1 month and 7 days.


Congrates...good luck for the next steps...


----------



## ambyg

sudhindrags said:


> Hey.. I got my results. 2 years deducted as expected. Took 1 month and 7 days.


Great news mate...what was your occupation...sorry to bother you again...you applied on May 3 right?


----------



## sudhindrags

Tashi_Norem said:


> congrats...what is ur point and when r u planning to submit your EOI...


Have 65 points. But, not actually in hurry to apply for EOI. Probably by 2015 Jan.


----------



## sudhindrags

ambyg said:


> Great news mate...what was your occupation...sorry to bother you again...you applied on May 3 right?


Yes.. applied on 3rd May for analyst programmer


----------



## ambyg

sudhindrags said:


> Yes.. applied on 3rd May for analyst programmer


Cheers!! All the very best for next steps mate


----------



## varun71863

Got +ve assessment today with deduction of 2 years from my experience under software engineer...applied on 23rd April


----------



## ambyg

varun71863 said:


> Got +ve assessment today with deduction of 2 years from my experience under software engineer...applied on 23rd April


Congrats Varun  All the best


----------



## Kingslayer

varun71863 said:


> Got +ve assessment today with deduction of 2 years from my experience under software engineer...applied on 23rd April


Congrats mate ! All the best for IELTS !


----------



## varun71863

Kingslayer said:


> Congrats mate ! All the best for IELTS !


thanks buddy..waiting for ielts result..very tensed..:fingerscrossed:need 7 in all module


----------



## sudhindrags

I opened the ACS form on March 14th. But, I was about to switch my job from Mar 27th and hence, I decided to save the form and submit later. I finally submitted the form after 2 months of joining new company as I needed to have at least two payslips. So, I submitted on May 3rd after getting March and April payslips. But, my ACS application shows March 14th as the submitted date. And they have not considered my employment in the new company:

The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.
Dates: 03/14 - 03/14 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Technical Lead - Concurrent Employment
Employer: Scube Technologies Pvt Ltd
Country: INDIA

That is something strange. However, it wont make problem for me as I already have 6.5 years of relevant experience after the deduction.


----------



## Pookiefoof

sudhindrags said:


> Hey.. I got my results. 2 years deducted as expected. Took 1 month and 7 days.


Congratulations!


----------



## Kingslayer

Guys, I got my result today. Negative 

_Dear XYZ,

Thank you for your Skills Assessment Application to the Australian Computer Society.

Your skills assessment XYZ has been assessed as NOT closely related to the nominated ANZSCO code.

The assessor has made a recommendation that your application is suitable for ANZSCO code 263211 or 263212

If you would like to change your nominated ANZSCO code as per this recommendation, please click here to respond to this email stating your preference._

I knew this earlier, but went ahead with 261111 because the other two were not a part of SOL. Please advise what is the best way to go about it now. Should I log a review with more documentation ?


----------



## espresso

Hi Kingslayer, 

ouch, that's not good news. Have you checked if the suggested ANZSCO codes (263211, 263212) are listed on any state migration plans? If yes, check the additional state requirements (number of years of work experience, IELTS score etc.). If you qualify you might just as well go for a 190 visa. 

The review _may_ be successful if you have additional documentation to support your 261111 claim. For example, you could get an updated reference letter, breaking down how much time you spend on various tasks on your job. I did that to get assessed as "Software Engineer" during my PhD, which also involved teaching and other tasks that were unrelated to the nominated occupation. If you can demonstrate that at least 20hrs/week are spent on 261111 tasks you should have a chance. Most applicants have a certain overlap between ANZSCO codes.

Good luck, 
Monika


----------



## Kingslayer

espresso said:


> Hi Kingslayer,
> 
> ouch, that's not good news. Have you checked if the suggested ANZSCO codes (263211, 263212) are listed on any state migration plans? If yes, check the additional state requirements (number of years of work experience, IELTS score etc.). If you qualify you might just as well go for a 190 visa.
> 
> The review may be successful if you have additional documentation to support your 261111 claim. For example, you could get an updated reference letter, breaking down how much time you spend on various tasks on your job. I did that to get assessed as "Software Engineer" during my PhD, which also involved teaching and other tasks that were unrelated to the nominated occupation. If you can demonstrate that at least 20hrs/week are spent on 261111 tasks you should have a chance. Most applicants have a certain overlap between ANZSCO codes.
> 
> Good luck,
> Monika


Hi Monika, 

Thank you very much !
263211 and 263212 are not on the Victoria list, that is where I wanted to go.
Queensland was my Plan B and these codes are present there, but I'm not sure about the 2014-2015 list. I'm worried about my nominated occupation getting dropped out of CSOL in July.

Also, any idea how long they will take to process the application now if I change my ANZSCO code ?


----------



## espresso

Hi Kingslayer, 

I guess it depends if you can make a strong case for the 261111 nomination - in that case go for a Review application. The is no official processing time for reviews or ANZSCO code changes. It should be quicker than a new assessment, though (couple of weeks or so). 

If you agree that your work profile fits 26321x better, just select one of those and you should get the result within a couple of days without a review.


----------



## Kingslayer

espresso said:


> Hi Kingslayer,
> 
> I guess it depends if you can make a strong case for the 261111 nomination - in that case go for a Review application. The is no official processing time for reviews or ANZSCO code changes. It should be quicker than a new assessment, though (couple of weeks or so).
> 
> If you agree that your work profile fits 26321x better, just select one of those and you should get the result within a couple of days without a review.


Thank you Monika !

I will think and decide on what to do next.


----------



## Expat 2014

Hello All.. 

I got my results today. First 2 years of exp was deducted as expected. Took 1 month, 2 weeks and 3 days. 

Tks to all...

Spl Tks to Monika ..Espresso and to Sr. Members who helped me in ACS application process...

IELTS..is in progress....


----------



## bdtomas

Expat 2014 said:


> Hello All..
> 
> I got my results today. First 2 years of exp was deducted as expected. Took 1 month, 2 weeks and 3 days.
> 
> Tks to all...
> 
> Spl Tks to Monika ..Espresso and to Sr. Members who helped me in ACS application process...
> 
> IELTS..is in progress....


Congrats for the positive result and good luck for your IELTS


----------



## Expat 2014

bdtomas said:


> Congrats for the positive result and good luck for your IELTS


Tks...


----------



## Kingslayer

espresso said:


> Hi Kingslayer,
> 
> I guess it depends if you can make a strong case for the 261111 nomination - in that case go for a Review application. The is no official processing time for reviews or ANZSCO code changes. It should be quicker than a new assessment, though (couple of weeks or so).
> 
> If you agree that your work profile fits 26321x better, just select one of those and you should get the result within a couple of days without a review.


Hi Monika, I needed some clarity here.

Can I submit additional documents and ask ACS to go ahead with their assesment under the same occupation right now ?
Or, should I wait for them to give me a negative result and then log a formal review ?

I'm asking this because as per their email, I can use a link to change my nominated occupation. It is not clear what should I do if I wish to provide additional documentation for the same occupation. Please suggest.


----------



## ambyg

Kingslayer said:


> Guys, I got my result today. Negative
> 
> _Dear XYZ,
> 
> Thank you for your Skills Assessment Application to the Australian Computer Society.
> 
> Your skills assessment XYZ has been assessed as NOT closely related to the nominated ANZSCO code.
> 
> The assessor has made a recommendation that your application is suitable for ANZSCO code 263211 or 263212
> 
> If you would like to change your nominated ANZSCO code as per this recommendation, please click here to respond to this email stating your preference._
> 
> I knew this earlier, but went ahead with 261111 because the other two were not a part of SOL. Please advise what is the best way to go about it now. Should I log a review with more documentation ?


Hey Buddy...

Sorry I could not post as I was not well...Sorry to hear about your assessment...Have you planned anything out yet?

Good luck with your plans. I hope things will fall in place for you as well 

Thanks


----------



## Kingslayer

ambyg said:


> Hey Buddy...
> 
> Sorry I could not post as I was not well...Sorry to hear about your assessment...Have you planned anything out yet?
> 
> Good luck with your plans. I hope things will fall in place for you as well
> 
> Thanks


Hi Ambyg,

Got my skills assessed under ICT Support Engineer. Got 2 years deduction. Now will have to wait and check which state sponsors this.
For sure my plans of Vic / Qld are shattered.


----------



## ambyg

Kingslayer said:


> Hi Ambyg,
> 
> Got my skills assessed under ICT Support Engineer. Got 2 years deduction. Now will have to wait and check which state sponsors this.
> For sure my plans of Vic / Qld are shattered.


I wish yiu all da best


----------



## skksundar

Hi Friends,

I got my ACS result today. It was surprising to see the result in *4 weeks of application*. I have applied for ANZSCO code 261311 (Analyst Programmer) with about 8+ years of experience, of which 2 years have been deducted for Skill level met date and 6 and 1/2 years as relevant. 

Now, I need to get the IELTS scores up (Appearing on 21st of June) and start the EOI next.

This Forum is one contributiing reason I was able to do this. 

Thanks Everyone.

-- SSK.


----------



## skksundar

Hi Friends,

I got my ACS result today. It was surprising to see the result in *4 weeks of application*. I have applied for ANZSCO code 261311 (Analyst Programmer) with about 8+ years of experience, of which 2 years have been deducted for Skill level met date and 6 and 1/2 years as relevant. 

Now, I need to get the IELTS scores up (Appearing on 21st of June) and start the EOI next.

This Forum is one contributiing reason I was able to do this. 

Thanks Everyone.

-- SSK.


----------



## ambyg

skksundar said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I got my ACS result today. It was surprising to see the result in 4 weeks of application. I have applied for ANZSCO code 261311 (Analyst Programmer) with about 8+ years of experience, of which 2 years have been deducted for Skill level met date and 6 and 1/2 years as relevant.
> 
> Now, I need to get the IELTS scores up (Appearing on 21st of June) and start the EOI next.
> 
> This Forum is one contributiing reason I was able to do this.
> 
> Thanks Everyone.
> 
> -- SSK.


Congrats on you assessment buddy


----------



## dhruv_sahai

Hey skksundar,

I too got my result in 4 weeks.
Appearing IELTS on 21 June.

I applied for 263111 (Computer Network and System Engineer).
Have a work exp. of 3+ year.

Was assessed positive with major in computing. (E&TC-Pune University)

Where are you going to give the IELTS from on 21st ?
I am giving it from Delhi
Centre: India Corporate Centre J2 B1 Extn. Opp. Ntpc Mohan Co Operative Mathura Road, New Delhi-44.






skksundar said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I got my ACS result today. It was surprising to see the result in *4 weeks of application*. I have applied for ANZSCO code 261311 (Analyst Programmer) with about 8+ years of experience, of which 2 years have been deducted for Skill level met date and 6 and 1/2 years as relevant.
> 
> Now, I need to get the IELTS scores up (Appearing on 21st of June) and start the EOI next.
> 
> This Forum is one contributiing reason I was able to do this.
> 
> Thanks Everyone.
> 
> -- SSK.


----------



## skksundar

dhruv_sahai said:


> Hey skksundar,
> 
> I too got my result in 4 weeks.
> Appearing IELTS on 21 June.
> 
> I applied for 263111 (Computer Network and System Engineer).
> Have a work exp. of 3+ year.
> 
> Was assessed positive with major in computing. (E&TC-Pune University)
> 
> Where are you going to give the IELTS from on 21st ?
> I am giving it from Delhi
> Centre: India Corporate Centre J2 B1 Extn. Opp. Ntpc Mohan Co Operative Mathura Road, New Delhi-44.


Hello Dhuruv,
Am from south and taking the test from Coimbatore Center. 
Best of luck with your IELTS.


----------



## ambyg

Hi Guys,

Finally I got my ACS skill assessment outcome as positive 

I had submitted on May 9 under 2613

Thanks


----------



## Kingslayer

ambyg said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally I got my ACS skill assessment outcome as positive
> 
> I had submitted on May 9 under 2613
> 
> Thanks


Congrats buddy  All the best !


----------



## ambyg

Kingslayer said:


> Congrats buddy  All the best !


Thanks Buddy..


----------



## skksundar

ambyg said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally I got my ACS skill assessment outcome as positive
> 
> I had submitted on May 9 under 2613
> 
> Thanks


Congrats and best wishes ambyg.

--SSK.


----------



## ambyg

skksundar said:


> Congrats and best wishes ambyg.
> 
> --SSK.


Thanks Buddy.....


----------



## emerald89

*Sol 2014-2015*

Hi All,

This is the link.
Changes to Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List (CSOL) and Skilled Occupation List (SOL)


----------



## nicemathan

I suppose no major changes in SOL?

Summary of changes
The following changes will apply to applications made for the above visas on or after 1 July 2014. 

Occupations added to the SOL

The following occupations will be added to the SOL:

Chef (Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations (ANZSCO) 351311)
Bricklayer (ANZSCO 331111)
Wall and Floor Tiler (ANZSCO 333411)




emerald89 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is the link.
> Changes to Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List (CSOL) and Skilled Occupation List (SOL)


----------



## Pookiefoof

ambyg said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally I got my ACS skill assessment outcome as positive
> 
> I had submitted on May 9 under 2613
> 
> Thanks


Me too!


----------



## ambyg

Pookiefoof said:


> Me too!


Congrats


----------



## Pookiefoof

ambyg said:


> Congrats


Congrats to you too! How many years they deducted from your assessment?


----------



## naziaayub

Anybody from Pakistan? I need to know, can Western union make draft of Australian state sponsorship fee of $300? How much they charge? or anyone else can help me?

Thanks


----------



## Jamaloo

*Jamaloo*



bumba said:


> thanks Dolly.
> 
> I have some queries for state nomination of Victoria.
> 
> 1. For this state without detailed resume, skill assessment and trade qualification/certificates any other documents are needed?
> 
> 2. without IELTS can i Apply?
> 
> 3. For upload certificates there are only one provision. How can i upload more than one? Should i male a .PDF file with all documents and upload that one?
> 
> Please share your valuable opinion.
> Thanks in advance.






What does ACS stands for ???????????????????????????

is that a body for verifying our degree that takes a period of three months ', please tel me


----------



## Jamaloo

derar dont we need 7 band to qualify for aus migration 190 ??????????


----------



## ambyg

Jamaloo said:


> derar dont we need 7 band to qualify for aus migration 190 ??????????


That varies from state to state and on occupation as well. Some states may wave off 7 band requirement on a certain criteria that is met


----------



## sandeepr

Jamaloo said:


> What does ACS stands for ???????????????????????????
> 
> is that a body for verifying our degree that takes a period of three months ', please tel me


ACS is Australian Computer Society.

They assess any codes related to Information Technology such as Software Engineer, Admin, tester etc.

If you have a degree with computer background, they will assess your degree if not you have to go through RPL procedure of ACS to get your work experience assessed and get your education verification done through Vetassess Points only test.


----------



## Mike147

Hi all,

I applied for skills assessment in March with my diploma but ACS did not recognize my educational institution. 
Since then I have achieved my MCSE: Server infrastructure. 
I would like to make another skills assessment application this week using my MCSE. 


My question is do you think ACS will give me a positive skills assessment for 263111 with an MCSE: Server Infrastructure and 5 years work experience (counting it as close related to occupation) or will they require 6 years (counting it as not closely related to occupation)?


----------



## regmiboyer

Mike147 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I applied for skills assessment in March with my diploma but ACS did not recognize my educational institution.
> Since then I have achieved my MCSE: Server infrastructure.
> I would like to make another skills assessment application this week using my MCSE.
> 
> 
> My question is do you think ACS will give me a positive skills assessment for 263111 with an MCSE: Server Infrastructure and 5 years work experience (counting it as close related to occupation) or will they require 6 years (counting it as not closely related to occupation)?


Hi Mike,

Bro, I remember ACS not recognising your qualification. Just to let you know, I have my Engineering in Elx and comm completed in 2007 and have secured MCSE 2003 server(Old) along with MCITP 2008 server (Old). All the above certification was done before 2008.

Applied for 263111. ACS recognised my degree but did not deduct 4 years like others, they actually recognised my MCSE and MCITP as AQF diploma and deducted only 2 years.

Hope this information will give you some hope.


----------



## Mike147

Thanks for the info, glad you remember me, nice to know the community looks out for each other  I was real upset last time when I got -ve results..

Makes me a bit annoyed I see they recognize MCITPs to. My Microsoft transcript is long I have MCSE 2003, and MCITP 2008. Only reason I didn't even bother submitting it last time I did a skills assessment cause it was not in the guidelines document so I assumed ACS would not even look at it. One wonders if they would have accepted it last time. 

Anyways what's in the past is done. 

I'm feeling positive about my application this time around and am looking at submitting in Thursday, just waiting for my Microsoft transcript to be updated, only wrote the last exam today 

What's the ACS processing time like these days, still around 8 weeks?

Looking forward to chatting to all you guys again.


----------



## regmiboyer

Mike147 said:


> Thanks for the info, glad you remember me, nice to know the community looks out for each other  I was real upset last time when I got -ve results..
> 
> Makes me a bit annoyed I see they recognize MCITPs to. My Microsoft transcript is long I have MCSE 2003, and MCITP 2008. Only reason I didn't even bother submitting it last time I did a skills assessment cause it was not in the guidelines document so I assumed ACS would not even look at it. One wonders if they would have accepted it last time.
> 
> Anyways what's in the past is done.
> 
> I'm feeling positive about my application this time around and am looking at submitting in Thursday, just waiting for my Microsoft transcript to be updated, only wrote the last exam today
> 
> What's the ACS processing time like these days, still around 8 weeks?
> 
> Looking forward to chatting to all you guys again.


Bro, I am sure you gonna crack it this time. Ms transcript alone does not works. Please share your transcript sharing access code. I only uploaded the transcript, they came back asking for sharing the transcript access code and thts how it worked.

ACS processing time is same around 7 to 8 weeks.


Cheers


----------



## LawLeePop

ambyg said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally I got my ACS skill assessment outcome as positive
> 
> I had submitted on May 9 under 2613
> 
> Thanks


Congrats thats very fast.

I submitted on 15 May 2014. I still have not gotten any response yet.


----------



## ambyg

LawLeePop said:


> Congrats thats very fast.
> 
> I submitted on 15 May 2014. I still have not gotten any response yet.


Thanks....Indeed its fast these days....you may expect yours by this friday or monday...all the best


----------



## sudhindrags

LawLeePop said:


> Congrats thats very fast.
> 
> I submitted on 15 May 2014. I still have not gotten any response yet.


By observing current trends, it's taking 5-6 weeks. So, you have one more week to go.


----------



## LawLeePop

sudhindrags said:


> By observing current trends, it's taking 5-6 weeks. So, you have one more week to go.


Thank you guys!


----------



## LawLeePop

sudhindrags said:


> By observing current trends, it's taking 5-6 weeks. So, you have one more week to go.


Ya! My progress changed to In Progress today. 

Roughly when will I know the results?

Cheers,


----------



## haisergeant

LawLeePop said:


> Ya! My progress changed to In Progress today.
> 
> Roughly when will I know the results?
> 
> Cheers,


Maybe in next 2-3 days. I expect you will be receiving result this week or early next week.


----------



## Moh1244

Hello, congrats for clears stage one.
I am planning to apply to ACS. I am SAP consultant with 5 yrs exp. I need advice under which code 261111 : ict business analyst or 261112: ict system analyst shall I apply. Also how much time it will take to access skills. How shall I make the payment. Please advice


----------



## ambyg

LawLeePop said:


> Ya! My progress changed to In Progress today.
> 
> Roughly when will I know the results?
> 
> Cheers,


Keep Checking your status...My Status changed to case finalised in in 2 hours from In Progress. Once the status was updated I recieved the email. Probably you may get the email some time soon....All the best 

P.S. : Please like if you feel that my answer has helped you.


----------



## LawLeePop

Moh1244 said:


> Hello, congrats for clears stage one.
> I am planning to apply to ACS. I am SAP consultant with 5 yrs exp. I need advice under which code 261111 : ict business analyst or 261112: ict system analyst shall I apply. Also how much time it will take to access skills. How shall I make the payment. Please advice


Hi,

I am also a SAP Consultant. I applied for System Analyst.  Hope that helps.

Cheers


----------



## LawLeePop

ambyg said:


> Keep Checking your status...My Status changed to case finalised in in 2 hours from In Progress. Once the status was updated I recieved the email. Probably you may get the email some time soon....All the best
> 
> P.S. : Please like if you feel that my answer has helped you.



I got mine accessed!!

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.

Submited 15 May 2014. Postive on 19 June 2014


----------



## luckyz

I also received my assessment result today.

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code. 

They have considered only 2 Years 9 Months relevant out of 5+ years. Reason given is insufficient documentation.

Is there a way I can apply for re-validation or request them.. because I am sure I can provide them any further documentation needed.

Please advice, with 2.9 years of Positive assessment from ACS for 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) what should be my further step.

Thanks in advance.

@ All, please update your signatures


----------



## sumi81

Hello all,

I want to go for acs again for ict system test engineer..I had my acs done in 2012 for software tester category.. but duw to lack of points I couldnt apply.

I have my docs notarized in 2012.. can I use the same docs this time?

My other question would be if I go for my assessment before 1 july will it help me in any case or should I wait till 1st july?


Any suggestion would be highly appreciated. 

Thanks
Sumi


----------



## luckyz

- Fresh document notarization is advisable
- The assessment results are pretty quick now.. I got mine in less than a month time


----------



## sumi81

Thanks for the reply... but i have experience letter notarized in 2012.. and sd signed by old colleagues. . I want to go for acs nect week.. for current company I can provide the fresh one.. but getting all the docs will take me time..


----------



## luckyz

The experience letter notarized in 2012.. were they assessed to be positive when you applied for assessment earlier ?


----------



## sumi81

Yes


----------



## luckyz

then I think you can proceed with same documentation.. fresh are always advisable though..

The amount is at risk


----------



## sumi81

Oh bad.. wont they ask for fresh docs..m.so confused .. 

Thanks for reply though


----------



## luckyz

What are the list of documents you are submitted and total number of experience is ?? Which part of India are you from?


----------



## sumi81

Wel I submitted..educational qualification.. experience letter..sd.. passport.. bonafide letters from.company.
That timw they calculate 3 years of experience..nothing was deducted..


----------



## luckyz

and now what addition docs are you submitting?


----------



## sumi81

I have changed companies after that.. so new experience letter and sd


----------



## luckyz

Yes I think you can do it.. anyways you would need to provide previous application number for reference.

Good Luck !!!!


----------



## sumi81

Thanks


----------



## naziaayub

Hi all,

I am having some issue as follows, plz help me, I received Assessment result and more than 4 years of experience is deducted, please help what should I do now?

The letter says :

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. 
Your qualifications have been assessed as follows: 

Your Master of Science (Software Engineering) from XXXXXXXXXXXXX completed December 2011 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing. 

Your Bachelor of Computer Science from XXXXXXX completed 
December 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in 
computing. 

The following employment after December 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Dates: 06/07 - 02/10 (2yrs 8mths) 
Position: Software Engineer 
Employer: XXXXXX
Country: XXXXXXX 

Dates: 06/10 - 11/11 (1yrs 5mths) 
Position: Software Engineer 
Employer: XXXXXXX
Country: XXXXXXX

Dates: 11/11 - 05/14 (2yrs 6mths) 
Position: Senior Software Engineer 
Employer: XXXXXXX
Country: XXXXXXX

My graduation is of 3 years, and in MS I have completed the courses credit hours that were not completed in graduation. They have counted My experience after MS degree, however MS was part time and job was full time.

Please help.


----------



## luckyz

Try writing to "[email protected]" and your case officer, explain that your MS was part time and job was full time.


----------



## naziaayub

Thanks alot for your response luckyz. How can I find Case officer email address. Is it same from which result was emailed?


----------



## luckyz

Yes


----------



## naziaayub

Thanks


----------



## luckyz

Welcome..


----------



## amarender

Hi Friends,
I got ACS +ve outcome letter on 20/06/2014 for 261313 (Software Engineer ,they have considered only 2.6 years out of total 8.6 years).
Where I will be awarded with 0 point.
I need at-least 5 points from experience session so that I can stand on 60 points platform.
Can someone please guide how I should proceed? do I need to apply for ACS after 6 months so that they can consider 3 years of exp and I can score 5 atleast points


----------



## pappu123

amarender said:


> Hi Friends,
> I got ACS +ve outcome letter on 20/06/2014 for 261313 (Software Engineer ,they have considered only 2.6 years out of total 8.6 years).
> Where I will be awarded with 0 point.
> I need at-least 5 points from experience session so that I can stand on 60 points platform.
> Can someone please guide how I should proceed? do I need to apply for ACS after 6 months so that they can consider 3 years of exp and I can score 5 atleast points


No other go. Just wait for another 6 months or else improve IELTs score. 
Meanwhile you can lodge for State Sponsorship.


----------



## sudhindrags

amarender said:


> Hi Friends,
> I got ACS +ve outcome letter on 20/06/2014 for 261313 (Software Engineer ,they have considered only 2.6 years out of total 8.6 years).
> Where I will be awarded with 0 point.
> I need at-least 5 points from experience session so that I can stand on 60 points platform.
> Can someone please guide how I should proceed? do I need to apply for ACS after 6 months so that they can consider 3 years of exp and I can score 5 atleast points


You don't need to apply for acs again. Report is valid for 2 years. You just need to provide additional documents to DIAC while submitting documents after 6 months.


----------



## amarender

Hi,

Are you also standing at same page ( I mean 0 points in exp section )


----------



## sumi81

Hello Friends, 

I have all.my docs ready for assessment.. I will go for ict system test engineer. As 1st july is just a week away..should I wait for 1st july or go for the assessment now..
I need points for state sponsorship and I am wondering SA will remove this job title from the occupation list..can anyone please suggest...

Thanks
Sumi


----------



## ambyg

sumi81 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have all.my docs ready for assessment.. I will go for ict system test engineer. As 1st july is just a week away..should I wait for 1st july or go for the assessment now..
> I need points for state sponsorship and I am wondering SA will remove this job title from the occupation list..can anyone please suggest...
> 
> Thanks
> Sumi


Hi Sumi,

Just to give you a heads up....by the time you get your outcome it may be possible that all the SS slots are full for your occupation and ceiling is reached. So I think its more of a risk you have to take either by waiting till July 1(by delaying your outcome) or by submitting the docs to ACS before July 1(may be SA removes this occupation all together). Decision is yours, personally I would wait untill July 1 because out of the two I forsee a less risk in this option because in just 7 days its less likely to have the ceiling reached scenario but at the same time you may be neck to neck. So you certainly need to take one stand whether you want to loose money (just in case) or you want to loose time(considering the worst case scenario). 

I beg your pardon if I have confused you but the truth is every one takes risk at some point of time in this entire process. You just have to be strong with what decision you take and keep praying. Wish you all the best.

Thanks.


----------



## sumi81

Do u think if I go fo assessment in july then till september occupation ceiling will be reached for.ict system test engineer


----------



## ambyg

sumi81 said:


> Do u think if I go fo assessment in july then till september occupation ceiling will be reached for.ict system test engineer


That is highly unlikely but you may face a bigger queue by then but that should not make a very big difference in 7 days which is why I personally felt its worth a wait...One suggestion is you can keep your application ready by July 1 and once you are confirmed you can submit it without any further delay....Hope it helps.

Thanks.


----------



## sumi81

Thanks again... it surely helps..I have all docs ready..just need to pay the fees.. I shud wait for 1st july then..tjanks


----------



## naziaayub

amarender said:


> Hi Friends,
> I got ACS +ve outcome letter on 20/06/2014 for 261313 (Software Engineer ,they have considered only 2.6 years out of total 8.6 years).
> Where I will be awarded with 0 point.
> I need at-least 5 points from experience session so that I can stand on 60 points platform.
> Can someone please guide how I should proceed? do I need to apply for ACS after 6 months so that they can consider 3 years of exp and I can score 5 atleast points


total 8.6 - 2.6 = 6 , means you get 10 points.


----------



## sudhindrags

naziaayub said:


> total 8.6 - 2.6 = 6 , means you get 10 points.


Nope. He means, they have deducted 6 years and he has only 2.6 years of skilled employment.


----------



## naziaayub

sudhindrags said:


> Nope. He means, they have deducted 6 years and he has only 2.6 years of skilled employment.


They also deducted 4.5 years of mine from 7 years


----------



## rajurokz

You can claim 5 points after 4months, need not apply again. This assessment is valid till 2yrs and aging is done based on you date of assessment.


----------



## naziaayub

rajurokz said:


> You can claim 5 points after 4months, need not apply again. This assessment is valid till 2yrs and aging is done based on you date of assessment.


I thought I have to add End date of employment on which assessment result was received. Duration after that assessment result will not be counted? However I am still doing same job in same company.


----------



## Mike147

Hey guys,

Hope everyone is well! 

I submitted my ACS results (for the second time) on the 21st June 2014. 
I hear people saying they are getting results in around 5 weeks? 

That's great, looks like things are going a bit faster these days?


----------



## regmiboyer

Mike147 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Hope everyone is well!
> 
> I submitted my ACS results (for the second time) on the 21st June 2014.
> I hear people saying they are getting results in around 5 weeks?
> 
> That's great, looks like things are going a bit faster these days?



Good Bro, Things will be OK. Lets keep hope.


----------



## naziaayub

Mike147 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Hope everyone is well!
> 
> I submitted my ACS results (for the second time) on the 21st June 2014.
> I hear people saying they are getting results in around 5 weeks?
> 
> That's great, looks like things are going a bit faster these days?



Yes I got mine in 29 days


----------



## naziaayub

Hi all,

I need answer of question that One of my friend left his last job in May because company was about to close its business. My friend is looking for job now. Can he apply for SS in July? Will it affect on SS that currently he is not on job? Your response will be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## nmadhu81

Hi All,

Good Day

I am N. Madhu, having around 10 years of experince in IT, done my B.Tech (Civil Engg). I am interested in exploring opportunities for applying (PR) to Australia.

It would be great if anyone can help me with below information

My queries regarding ACS Assessment:

1. I am from Non-IT Background (Civil Engg), having 10 yrs of IT exp, so can i directly apply for assessments or is there any additional procedure i need to follow ? what are my chances of getting +ve result from ACS?

2. I have all relevant official letters from all my companies, but the roles & responsibilities letter i have only from my current company (past 3 years only). So for my previous companies what should i do in order to showcase my relevant experience to ACS.

3. I changed around 4 companies within these 10 yrs of my exp with different IT roles, so how will ACS calculate my "employment" points. Within these 4 companies my designations are different, so how will ACS understand the roles & responsibilities i have done and validate my experience, so that i can claim points for my experience.


Thanks in advance

Cheers


----------



## aravind m

hi naziaayub,

if you are working in the same organization you can leave End Date blank so that your exp. will be counted till the date of consideration.

and it is better that you don't leave the current organization as this might again require assessment of your exp. in the new organization, which is time taking process


----------



## aravind m

naziaayub said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need answer of question that One of my friend left his last job in May because company was about to close its business. My friend is looking for job now. Can he apply for SS in July? Will it affect on SS that currently he is not on job? Your response will be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


hi naziaayub,

they will consider the points till the duration you claim for, so if you claim points only till the last working date it shouldn't be a problem bcz you are not providing any false information for the points that your are claiming


----------



## pappu123

nmadhu81 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Good Day
> 
> I am N. Madhu, having around 10 years of experince in IT, done my B.Tech (Civil Engg). I am interested in exploring opportunities for applying (PR) to Australia.
> 
> It would be great if anyone can help me with below information
> 
> My queries regarding ACS Assessment:
> 
> 1. I am from Non-IT Background (Civil Engg), having 10 yrs of IT exp, so can i directly apply for assessments or is there any additional procedure i need to follow ? what are my chances of getting +ve result from ACS?
> 
> 2. I have all relevant official letters from all my companies, but the roles & responsibilities letter i have only from my current company (past 3 years only). So for my previous companies what should i do in order to showcase my relevant experience to ACS.
> 
> 3. I changed around 4 companies within these 10 yrs of my exp with different IT roles, so how will ACS calculate my "employment" points. Within these 4 companies my designations are different, so how will ACS understand the roles & responsibilities i have done and validate my experience, so that i can claim points for my experience.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Cheers


Hi, 

Please find my response below. 

1. You have to do it through RPL as you are from Civil Engg. 
2. You have to submit the letter from all the company you worked so far indicating your roles and responsibility. 
3. I am not sure whether you can go througn ACS or not. I think you need to go through VESTASS. 
4. They will deduct 6 years of exp leaving behind only 4 years for claiming points.


----------



## aravind m

nmadhu81 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Good Day
> 
> I am N. Madhu, having around 10 years of experince in IT, done my B.Tech (Civil Engg). I am interested in exploring opportunities for applying (PR) to Australia.
> 
> It would be great if anyone can help me with below information
> 
> My queries regarding ACS Assessment:
> 
> 1. I am from Non-IT Background (Civil Engg), having 10 yrs of IT exp, so can i directly apply for assessments or is there any additional procedure i need to follow ? what are my chances of getting +ve result from ACS?
> 
> 2. I have all relevant official letters from all my companies, but the roles & responsibilities letter i have only from my current company (past 3 years only). So for my previous companies what should i do in order to showcase my relevant experience to ACS.
> 
> 3. I changed around 4 companies within these 10 yrs of my exp with different IT roles, so how will ACS calculate my "employment" points. Within these 4 companies my designations are different, so how will ACS understand the roles & responsibilities i have done and validate my experience, so that i can claim points for my experience.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Cheers


hi,

1) 
a) you can apply for ACS assessment through RPL and they will provide you with +ve assessment and most probably deduct initial 6 yrs of exp. and would consider the remaining exp. as related to ICT
b) simultaneously you have to apply for VETASSESS for Points only Test Advice in which they will assess your qualification as ACS wouldn't assess your qualifications

2) you can get your roles and responsibilities attested by a notary for all yrs of your exp. . 
You need to submit 
a) self-declaration of your roles n responsibilities and 
b) also reference of your managers in respective companies, this justifies the claims that you make in your self declaration

3) In your self-declaration & manager-reference you have to highlight the roles and responsibilities in line with the ANZSCO code that you are applying for.


----------



## naziaayub

aravind m said:


> hi naziaayub,
> 
> they will consider the points till the duration you claim for, so if you claim points only till the last working date it shouldn't be a problem bcz you are not providing any false information for the points that your are claiming


Thanks


----------



## naziaayub

aravind m said:


> hi naziaayub,
> 
> if you are working in the same organization you can leave End Date blank so that your exp. will be counted till the date of consideration.
> 
> and it is better that you don't leave the current organization as this might again require assessment of your exp. in the new organization, which is time taking process


Thanks aravind, but have to leave organization because they have shut down the business. Now looking for new job. By the way I am thinking to claim points till last job which is mentioned in Assessment result. If I get new job then will not claim points for that new job. I think this will be better.


----------



## naziaayub

Hi all,

Please let me know should I mention job detail in EOI which is deducted in assessment. If I add that job in EOI, points will automatically be calculated? Please suggest.

Thanks


----------



## naziaayub

Hi all,

I can't find address where I can send NSW 190 application. Any idea?


----------



## papushka

*ref letter*

Hi

I have 9yrs of IT experience and Btech in IT

I have worked in 2 companies, so my query is reg the ref letters

1) From the 1st company I have got my letter from the HR in the format requested by ACS
2) From the 2nd company where I am currently employed getting a ref letter from my manager is going to be tough, considering i still work there and he is not going to be make it very easy for me if I am looking at quitting and moving. So this is what I have

- emp referral letter stating i am a Full time employee with date of joining and that I am still employed with them
- Salary certificate from company with my CTC
- Pay slips
- statutory declaration from my peer on a stamp paper which is notorized

is this enough ?


----------



## ashish1137

papushka said:


> Hi
> 
> I have 9yrs of IT experience and Btech in IT
> 
> I have worked in 2 companies, so my query is reg the ref letters
> 
> 1) From the 1st company I have got my letter from the HR in the format requested by ACS
> 2) From the 2nd company where I am currently employed getting a ref letter from my manager is going to be tough, considering i still work there and he is not going to be make it very easy for me if I am looking at quitting and moving. So this is what I have
> 
> - emp referral letter stating i am a Full time employee with date of joining and that I am still employed with them
> - Salary certificate from company with my CTC
> - Pay slips
> - statutory declaration from my peer on a stamp paper which is notorized
> 
> is this enough ?


Sorry my friend, but I do not think that would be enough. It is strictly mentioned that statutory declaration has to be by your superior not peer. Ask from some other manager, TL, Senior manager (even if they are from some different department.) That will work.


----------



## ashish1137

naziaayub said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Please let me know should I mention job detail in EOI which is deducted in assessment. If I add that job in EOI, points will automatically be calculated? Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks


You need not provide job details. But if in same company your part experience is assessed and part not, then you mention the non relevant experience and tick not relevant in front of that. For other experience, tick relevant.


----------



## papushka

i am already a TL  
Can I give an self declaration that I cant get it from my manager ?
And lets say I submit this would ACS just out right reject or mention and give me the opportunity to get the ref from my manager ?


----------



## ashish1137

papushka said:


> i am already a TL
> Can I give an self declaration that I cant get it from my manager ?
> And lets say I submit this would ACS just out right reject or mention and give me the opportunity to get the ref from my manager ?


As per me, it is better to be safe then sorry. Why ask something later when you know it is required. my 1 yr. experience was rejected. i got it done from peer. 

rest 7.5 years were assessed. i got it done from my senior manager as i had good relations with him. now he is also on the verge of visa submission. :-D


----------



## papushka

Is there a way I can check with ACS before submission ?


----------



## ashish1137

papushka said:


> Is there a way I can check with ACS before submission ?


yes, you can send them a mail. yhe id is mentoned in booklet 6. I cannot recall the communication address. may be others can help here.


----------



## AKN

ACS Result (Positive assessment)

I got my ACS results today. Suitable under 262113. It took 28 days. 

They deducted 4 years Work Experience to meet the suitability criteria.

Overall I now end up with exactly 60 points. Confused whether to go for 189 or 190.



IELTS Apr 2014	+ve ACS: June 2014


----------



## sudhindrags

ashish1137 said:


> As per me, it is better to be safe then sorry. Why ask something later when you know it is required. my 1 yr. experience was rejected. i got it done from peer.
> 
> rest 7.5 years were assessed. i got it done from my senior manager as i had good relations with him. now he is also on the verge of visa submission. :-D


Interesting. I submitted letters from peer for most of my experience and everything was considered. I think, reference letter from juniors will not be considered. Peers are ok.


----------



## papushka

sudhindrags said:


> Interesting. I submitted letters from peer for most of my experience and everything was considered. I think, reference letter from juniors will not be considered. Peers are ok.


I wrote to ACS they too said that a ref from junior would be rejected. I would have to explain the relationship with the peer and that they know my role and responsibilities.


----------



## sudhindrags

I may be the nth person asking the same question. Here is the summary of my ACS report:

The following employment after September 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 09/05 - 08/06 (0yrs 11mths)
Position: Assistant Systems Engineer - Trainee
Employer: AAAAAAA
Country: INDIA

Dates: 08/06 - 01/10 (3yrs 5mths)
Position: Technology Lead
Employer: BBBBBBB
Country: INDIA

Dates: 02/10 - 02/11 (1yrs 0mths)
Position: Senior Software Engineer
Employer: CCCCCCC
Country: INDIA
Dates: 03/11 - 08/12 (1yrs 5mths)
Position: Project Lead
Employer: DDDDDDD
Country: INDIA

Dates: 08/12 - 03/14 (1yrs 7mths)
Position: Senior Consultant
Employer: EEEEEEE
Country: INDIA


The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.

Dates: 03/14 - 03/14 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Technical Lead - Concurrent Employment
Employer: FFFFFFF
Country: INDIA


So, according to my understanding,

1. Company AAAAAAA experience I need to mention as not related to nominated occupation in EOI form
2. Company BBBBBBB experience, I need to put it twice. First part from Joining date to 31-08-2007 as not related to nominated occupation. Second part from 01-09-2007 to end date as related to skilled occupation.
3. They have not considered my current employment as my application date was March 14th and I joined my current company in March 2014. (Though, I just opened the form on MArch 14th and final submission was done on May 3rd). I hope that is fine and I don't need to get the assessment again.

Please help me if my understanding is wrong.


----------



## tom0801

Mike147 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Hope everyone is well!
> 
> I submitted my ACS results (for the second time) on the 21st June 2014.
> I hear people saying they are getting results in around 5 weeks?
> 
> That's great, looks like things are going a bit faster these days?


Yes, I got mine in 26 days.


----------



## Rahulyash0038

Hi Everyone,

I am planning to apply an ACS application next month but thought of clarfying my doubts before doing so and hence writing this post. Any sort of help will be much appreciated.

*Experience: *4.8 years as Software Engineer(No Australian Experience)
4.5 years with first employer.
3 months with current employer.

*Education Details: *
4 year Diploma in Electronics and Telecommunication.
3 year Bachelor of Engineering in Electronics and Telecommunication.(got admission directly in 2nd year)

*Concerns:*
1) Will my education be considered as AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing for software engineer category ?
2) Will having "No Australian Experience" impact my application in any way ?

Looking forward to your opinions.

Thanks,
Rahul


----------



## ashish1137

Rahulyash0038 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am planning to apply an ACS application next month but thought of clarfying my doubts before doing so and hence writing this post. Any sort of help will be much appreciated.
> 
> *Experience: *4.8 years as Software Engineer(No Australian Experience)
> 4.5 years with first employer.
> 3 months with current employer.
> 
> *Education Details: *
> 4 year Diploma in Electronics and Telecommunication.
> 3 year Bachelor of Engineering in Electronics and Telecommunication.(got admission directly in 2nd year)
> 
> *Concerns:*
> 1) Will my education be considered as AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing for software engineer category ?
> 2) Will having "No Australian Experience" impact my application in any way ?
> 
> Looking forward to your opinions.
> 
> Thanks,
> Rahul


Hi Rahul,

Please find responses to your questions below:

1. Yes, but your 4 years from experience is deducted, so you will be left with no work x points.
2. No other than no points for that. 

so as per the info u have 30 points for age, 15 for degree, 7 each in IELTS will fetch you another 10 points, from where are you planning to complete the rest of 5 points? 

a. spouse skill assessment
b. state sponsorship
c. something else?


----------



## mike_0707

Got ACS result today. Applied on 9th Jun 2014 and got it in just 22 days. Applied for ANZSCO code 261313. Had 50 points now So have to apply for partner skills and NSW State sponsor to get another 10 points as my IELTS score is 6 .


----------



## captain_hoomi

Got my ACS result after only 29 days!! Isn't that unbelievable?

and here is the result :
*Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and
Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.*

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Pookiefoof

captain_hoomi said:


> Got my ACS result after only 29 days!! Isn't that unbelievable?
> 
> and here is the result :
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and
> Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


How many years of experience has been deducted?


----------



## sumi81

Hello friends,

I have submitted my application for assessment today. I am.hoping that I would get it in august.

Any idea how long will they take now as they were providing it within one month.

Regards
Sumi


----------



## pdhadhal

Hi Everyone 

I have submitted my application for assessment for 263111 today. 

I will let you know my results as soon as i get it  


Regards 
pdhadhal


----------



## sumi81

Hi.. can anyone tell how.long does it take to move the application from stage 4 to stage 5?


----------



## msandhu

Hi,

Please help its urgent.

I am going to apply for 189 Independent Skilled Migration to Australia. (ANZSCO Code: 261313)

I did B.Tech (2002 - 2006)
I have total 8 years of experience as Software Engineer.

Some agents told me that my 4 years will be deducted and I will not get full points for 8 years as my Btech is not in computing it should be in COmputers..
But some agents told me that ACS consider B.tech (E.C.E) with Software Engineering experience, so I will get full points.

Please help me.. What is the truth?

Thanks inadvance for your help.

Manvinder


----------



## captain_hoomi

Pookiefoof said:


> How many years of experience has been deducted?


5 years


----------



## papushka

*How long does it take to move to stage 5*

Hi Guys,

My application is on stage 4, how long does this usually take to move from stage 4 - stage 5 ?

Thanks,


----------



## pappu123

papushka said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My application is on stage 4, how long does this usually take to move from stage 4 - stage 5 ?
> 
> Thanks,


When you applied ?


----------



## papushka

pappu123 said:


> When you applied ?


Yesterday


----------



## mike_0707

msandhu said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please help its urgent.
> 
> I am going to apply for 189 Independent Skilled Migration to Australia. (ANZSCO Code: 261313)
> 
> I did B.Tech (2002 - 2006)
> I have total 8 years of experience as Software Engineer.
> 
> Some agents told me that my 4 years will be deducted and I will not get full points for 8 years as my Btech is not in computing it should be in COmputers..
> But some agents told me that ACS consider B.tech (E.C.E) with Software Engineering experience, so I will get full points.
> 
> Please help me.. What is the truth?
> 
> Thanks inadvance for your help.
> 
> Manvinder



HI Manvinder,

ACS will deduct 4 years of experience for sure. I am from ECE and applied for 261313 same as you.Got positive assessment but ACS deducted 4 years of experience.


----------



## mujeeb246

Stage 4 i remember is the stage when they ask for extra documentation isnt it.
What does it read once you login to the acs site with your id and password

I have seen ACS getting back with the assessment on 88th day. So less than 90 days from the date of application. Thats when u made the payment.

Hope this helps


----------



## pdhadhal

papushka said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My application is on stage 4, how long does this usually take to move from stage 4 - stage 5 ?
> 
> Thanks,


Hi 

My application too reached to stage 4 in just one day of submission . based on reading on this forum post by others i believe It will take maximum time here , time taken in step 4 is depends on number of credentials to be verified for work experience & education qualification 
usually 25 days to 12 week.


----------



## mujeeb246

pdhadhal said:


> Hi
> 
> My application too reached to stage 4 in just one day of submission . based on reading on this forum post by others i believe It will take maximum time here , time taken in step 4 is depends on number of credentials to be verified for work experience & education qualification
> usually 25 days to 12 week.


Takes close to 90 days from the date of payment. 
What does it read while you login to ACS site


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Hey guys...I need your help. My friend got incomplete documentation email from ACS and we would like to provide further documentation. I am having issues while trying to upload the documents as I am not sure where to upload them. We received an email with a link but that takes us to a page which has 3 options. One for creating new application, second if you've saved and not submitted ACS request and third if ACS result has already declared. Can anyone please let me know where and how to upload the missing documentation.


----------



## Rajesh2581

Hi ALL,

Today i got my ACS result which i applied on 13th June.Below are the results.

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and
Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
The following employment after June 2006 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 04/03 - 03/04 (0yrs 11mths)
Country: INDIA

Dates: 04/04 - 05/05 (1yrs 1mths)
Country: INDIA

Dates: 05/05 - 10/06 (1yrs 5mths)
Country: INDIA

Dates: 11/06 - 07/10 (3yrs 8mths)
Country: INDIA

Dates: 08/10 - 06/14 (3yrs 10mths)
Country: INDIA

If add all my assessed experience after June 2006.It comes with total 7 Yrs and 10 Months. 

So can i claim 15 Points(8yrs) after 2 months from if i continue with the same company which i working now?

Thanks,
Rajesh


----------



## Mike147

Rajesh2581 said:


> Hi ALL,
> 
> Today i got my ACS result which i applied on 13th June.Below are the results.
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and
> Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> The following employment after June 2006 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
> level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 04/03 - 03/04 (0yrs 11mths)
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 04/04 - 05/05 (1yrs 1mths)
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 05/05 - 10/06 (1yrs 5mths)
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 11/06 - 07/10 (3yrs 8mths)
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 08/10 - 06/14 (3yrs 10mths)
> Country: INDIA
> 
> If add all my assessed experience after June 2006.It comes with total 7 Yrs and 10 Months.
> 
> So can i claim 15 Points(8yrs) after 2 months from if i continue with the same company which i working now?
> 
> Thanks,
> Rajesh


Congrats on a positive assessment!
And 15 points too, that's great!

I'm glad to see you received your application after only 21 days (3 weeks). 
I submitted weeks ago today, so judging by your timelines, I may receive a response by next week Friday


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

Rajesh2581 said:


> Hi ALL,
> 
> Today i got my ACS result which i applied on 13th June.Below are the results.
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and
> Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> The following employment after June 2006 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
> level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 04/03 - 03/04 (0yrs 11mths)
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 04/04 - 05/05 (1yrs 1mths)
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 05/05 - 10/06 (1yrs 5mths)
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 11/06 - 07/10 (3yrs 8mths)
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 08/10 - 06/14 (3yrs 10mths)
> Country: INDIA
> 
> If add all my assessed experience after June 2006.It comes with total 7 Yrs and 10 Months.
> 
> So can i claim 15 Points(8yrs) after 2 months from if i continue with the same company which i working now?
> 
> Thanks,
> Rajesh



yes, you can claim your points after 2 months. But you need to show your employment status on company letter head to claim additional 2 month. make sure you don't change your company till time you lodge the visa of get a grant..

Can i ask your age, i guess you must have crossed 32 and get less point in that. Make sure you achieve enough points to get 60. Else IELTS is the option left for you. 

BTW congrats for your positive assessment.

Good luck for you to achieve 60 points.

Cheers


----------



## pdhadhal

"Your application has been allocated to an Authorised Assessor. The assessment process involves a high level of quality processing in investigation and verification of documented evidence. Qualifications and work experience are assessed and calculated in line with your nominated occupation and your overall information is assessed according to the documentation provided. Once this process is completed, the case officer will perform a final examination of your application before progressing to the final stage."


----------



## lawliet

*ANZSCO for skills assessment*

Hi everyone,

I am newbie. I currently study at Monash, MIT Honour, and I am expected to graduate next year. However, as I read in ACS website, I am not eligible for skills assessment immediately after finishing the course. 

So I intend to use my bachelor that I got from my country and around 4 years experience to be assessed. 

Can anyone tell me this assessing process is hard or easy?

I hold the degree of engineer for "in applied mathematics and informatics" and I am pretty sure that >33% units that I studied relate ICT. While my old job was about web and software programming.

I don't know what ANZSCO code should I choose? Developer Programmer, Software and App Programmer or Web Developer...?

The ANZSCO is only for assessing my working experience or my qualification as well?

What differences among ANZSCO codes and are those affect my application for PR?

If it's suitable, I am eligible to apply 189 with: my age + 2 years study + ielts (if 7) = 60

However, 60 points doesn't seem that I can gain the invitation for PR because people who have more that 60 point will be invited first, am I right?


----------



## Pookiefoof

captain_hoomi said:


> 5 years


Enough points to submit EOI?


----------



## captain_hoomi

Pookiefoof said:


> Enough points to submit EOI?


not yet! I need IELTS 7 to get enough points.


----------



## Pookiefoof

captain_hoomi said:


> not yet! I need IELTS 7 to get enough points.


You can do it! Goodluck


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Guys can someone help me with this. My friend got this response from ACS and was asked for additional documents twice.

And both times it says the same thing.

The statutory declaration is not witnessed as per requirements.

We provided an affidavit from one of our managers(not his manager). The affidavit was signed by our manager on each page with date. I am not sure what else do they need. Does the affidavit also need my friends signature?

Please help.


----------



## kingcantona7

U need to get it notarized/ attested with the seal of true and certified copy on it..
This could well be the reason


----------



## kingcantona7

Don't think so..
When I did it few months back, only true copy was mentioned and I got the ACS done..
Maybe rules have been made stricter now.


----------



## vimalnair

Friends,
I am new to this site. I have applied for ACS. Just wanted someone over here to tell me if there would be any problem with my application.
I am an Mechanical Engineer but have throughout worked in Software field and have got around 16 years of experience.The problem is that i have been working in an organisation in Saudi for last 9 months but i am not able to produce any document for the same as they are not providing me with the same and the only thing i would be able to produce is the offer letter that they have provided.
Just wanted to understand from you all will it be okey if i do not show this experience in my application.
Also as seen in the earlier post i have observed that 4 years would be deducted from my experience. Want to know if that the only thing that would be deducted from my 15 years (1 less as excluded my present job).

Also round what time would this ACS assessment take normally.

Thanks,
Vimal


----------



## maximin

*Not Accessable Due to Insufficient Documentation*

Hi,

I have worked 3 months with previous employer and 10 months with current employer in Australia and have applied for ACS looking to get 5 points. 

I have submitted my application on 15th June and today I got the results.

They haven't accessed my 3 months due to not accessable due to insufficient documentation. But they did not ask for additional documents (Step 3) and just wonder is it the current practice? If so, what is the point of Step 3? 

For today, I have worked 11 months with my current employer and if I wait one more month, I have 12 months work experience with accessed employer. So, do I need to resubmit ACS next month to get 12 months experience(5 points) or can I lode the EOI next month?


----------



## lawliet

maximin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have worked 3 months with previous employer and 10 months with current employer in Australia and have applied for ACS looking to get 5 points.
> 
> I have submitted my application on 15th June and today I got the results.
> 
> They haven't accessed my 3 months due to not accessable due to insufficient documentation. But they did not ask for additional documents (Step 3) and just wonder is it the current practice? If so, what is the point of Step 3?
> 
> For today, I have worked 11 months with my current employer and if I wait one more month, I have 12 months work experience with accessed employer. So, do I need to resubmit ACS next month to get 12 months experience(5 points) or can I lode the EOI next month?


Why don't you make a call or send them an email to ask for updating documentation if needed?


----------



## kingcantona7

vimalnair said:


> Friends,
> I am new to this site. I have applied for ACS. Just wanted someone over here to tell me if there would be any problem with my application.
> I am an Mechanical Engineer but have throughout worked in Software field and have got around 16 years of experience.The problem is that i have been working in an organisation in Saudi for last 9 months but i am not able to produce any document for the same as they are not providing me with the same and the only thing i would be able to produce is the offer letter that they have provided.
> Just wanted to understand from you all will it be okey if i do not show this experience in my application.
> Also as seen in the earlier post i have observed that 4 years would be deducted from my experience. Want to know if that the only thing that would be deducted from my 15 years (1 less as excluded my present job).
> 
> Also round what time would this ACS assessment take normally.
> 
> Thanks,
> Vimal


Normally ACS is taking a month nowadays..
U can get statutory declaration from a senior colleague in case the company is not giving you the letter..
also, even if they reduce 4 or 6 years u will still have sufficient experience to fetch maximum points


----------



## kingcantona7

ajopaul said:


> Quoting from ACS guidelines:
> 
> All Statutory Declarations or Affidavits must clearly state that the document was
> “
> Sworn Before”
> or
> “Signed Before”
> or
> “Witnessed Before”
> the authorised witness by the referee and signed by the authorised witness, along with
> the date and place in which the declaration was witnessed


Thanks for quoting ajo...maybe I got lucky with it..my declarations din have the above seal..it only said true copy


----------



## fmasaud84

Hi,

one of my friend from India has studied 12th grade and then got direct admission in 2nd year of Diploma in Industrial electronics (2 years course ) and after the completion of this diploma he directly got admission in the 2nd year of BSc in IT ( which he has completed ).

any idea if ACS will accept this Bsc degree equivalent to a bachelor degree ?

Thank you


----------



## amolpathak

*ACS positive result in just 2 weeks*

I was shocked to see my positive ACS today & it is in just 2 weeks, The ACS guys are working really hard now a days to clear the cases. :clap2:
I have one query though. My full time Bachelor degree is assessed as "AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing" & my part time Masters is assessed as "AQF Master Degree with a minor in computing". From this they should have considered my full time bachelor degree & deducted only 2 years of relevant experience, but in the result they have deducted 4 years of relevant experience. Am I correct here? Or ACS is correct in their analysis? Should I write to ACS back explaining them to consider only 2 years deduction? Please help.:help:


----------



## Mike147

Hi guys,

Hope everyone is doing well.

I wanted to find out how the timelines are doing, I submitted my ACS on the 21st June and its still "with assessor".

Any ideas when I can expect it to change to "in progress"?


----------



## amolpathak

Hi Mike,
I got mine today, I too applied on June 21. So expect it soon.


----------



## Mike147

amolpathak said:


> Hi Mike,
> I got mine today, I too applied on June 21. So expect it soon.


Awesome im excited and nervous :fingerscrossed:

So did yours change to in progress and then results within like one day, or did it change a day or two before.


----------



## amolpathak

Mike147 said:


> Awesome im excited and nervous :fingerscrossed:
> 
> So did yours change to in progress and then results within like one day, or did it change a day or two before.


It was WIP at stage 4 within 2 days & after that result in 2 weeks.


----------



## selvams

*ACS - Statutory declaration*

Should the statutory declaration for employment reference have the words “Sworn Before” or “Signed Before” or “Witnessed Before” before the signature of the notary public? I got the notary prepared without these words as it was not mentioned in guidelines downloaded in May.. 

Can i request the Notary public to add these words before their signature in the existing notary? or should i get a new notary created?


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

selvams said:


> Should the statutory declaration for employment reference have the words “Sworn Before” or “Signed Before” or “Witnessed Before” before the signature of the notary public? I got the notary prepared without these words as it was not mentioned in guidelines downloaded in May..
> 
> Can i request the Notary public to add these words before their signature in the existing notary? or should i get a new notary created?


Yes a friend of mine had received incomplete documentation because of this. You nust ask the notary to add these worss on the affadavit.


----------



## selvams

Thanks,

I submitted the skill assessment application yesterday and received that statutory should have these words and asked me to send the correct documents with in a month.

So is it fine if i just get the words added in existing document?


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

selvams said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I submitted the skill assessment application yesterday and received that statutory should have these words and asked me to send the correct documents with in a month.
> 
> So is it fine if i just get the words added in existing document?


I would advise you to create a new one.


----------



## Mike147

Anyone else got results from June 21st submissions and onwards? 
Mine is still showing with assessor, I'm hoping to still get results this week.


----------



## selvams

Should those words be mentioned by the auhtorized witness before their signature


----------



## TeamRanger

selvams said:


> Should those words be mentioned by the auhtorized witness before their signature


It's a different seal altogether. Let me try get you a screen grab of what I got for my acs.


----------



## TeamRanger

selvams said:


> should those words be mentioned by the auhtorized witness before their signature


Attchement


----------



## selvams

Thank you!

I will check with the Notary witness whether they have such seal.


----------



## Naveen87

Submitted documents to ACS on June 23rd, currently as expected in Stage 4 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mandy2137

Hello All, 

Happy for them who have got there +ve assessment and best of luck ahead. 

I am also curious to apply (hopefully by next Monday 14th July). Just want to share my documents and experience, please let me know if I am missing any:-

1) Passport

2) Degree & Mark sheets (Graduation) 

3) Reference letter from past company (Will get current reference letter from present company)

I have got attest with notary and only reference letters are left. 

Now what I want to ask that : I have started my job: 7th June 2010 and accomplished tenure with past company 31st Jan 2014. 

And current company working day start from 3rd Feb 2014 to present. 

My 4 years experience has been completed on 7th June 2014, Will ACS will count my exp 4 years ( 2 years will be deducted ) ?

I have crossed one month of my 4 years tenure. 

Thanks


----------



## amolpathak

amolpathak said:


> I was shocked to see my positive ACS today & it is in just 2 weeks, The ACS guys are working really hard now a days to clear the cases. :clap2:
> I have one query though. My full time Bachelor degree is assessed as "AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing" & my part time Masters is assessed as "AQF Master Degree with a minor in computing". From this they should have considered my full time bachelor degree & deducted only 2 years of relevant experience, but in the result they have deducted 4 years of relevant experience. Am I correct here? Or ACS is correct in their analysis? Should I write to ACS back explaining them to consider only 2 years deduction? Please help.:help:


Anyone to help with my query?


----------



## mandy2137

Hello, 

Congrats mate, 

Are you graduate with "BCA" ? As I am graduate with bca and completed MCA part time recently, will they count it as a major AQF?

thanks


----------



## amolpathak

mandy2137 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Congrats mate,
> 
> Are you graduate with "BCA" ? As I am graduate with bca and completed MCA part time recently, will they count it as a major AQF?
> 
> thanks


No, I am BE (E&TC) & MBA in IT (part time). Yours looks to be Major AQF to me.


----------



## mandy2137

Thanks mate,

I am applying with BCA only and 4 years exp, will acs deduct 2 years exp?


----------



## pdhadhal

Yes they will deduct 2 Years to match your qualification & work experience with Australian standard !


----------



## karvannan

Dear All, 

I would like to submit my profile for Australia Skill assessment to get long time work permit .

Kindly suggest which ANZSCO Code and Assessing authority suitable for my profile .

Qualification : Bachelor of Engineering (Electronics and Communication )
Experience : 8 Years
Domain : Storage Engineer ( EMC ,Netapp , Hitachi , FC Switches , Servers , OS - (Vmware , AIX) ,Network and Backup.

So my whole experience with data center technologies.

Which ANZSCO siutes for my profile and qualification gets points together and clear skill assessment .

Hopefully looking some guideline .

kindly help me to clear my doubts .

My point of view anyone of the below skill sets:

Electronics Engineer	233411	Engineers Australia
Systems Analyst	261112	ACS
Computer Network and Systems Engineer	263111	ACS

Regards
kar'vannan


----------



## sreejithkhan2014

Minimum 2 years will certainly deduct in my point f view, 4 or 6 years , that will depend on your education evaluation


----------



## TeamRanger

karvannan said:


> Dear All, I would like to submit my profile for Australia Skill assessment to get long time work permit . Kindly suggest which ANZSCO Code and Assessing authority suitable for my profile . Qualification : Bachelor of Engineering (Electronics and Communication ) Experience : 8 Years Domain : Storage Engineer ( EMC ,Netapp , Hitachi , FC Switches , Servers , OS - (Vmware , AIX) ,Network and Backup. So my whole experience with data center technologies. Which ANZSCO siutes for my profile and qualification gets points together and clear skill assessment . Hopefully looking some guideline . kindly help me to clear my doubts . My point of view anyone of the below skill sets: Electronics Engineer	233411	Engineers Australia Systems Analyst	261112	ACS Computer Network and Systems Engineer	263111	ACS Regards kar'vannan



Hi, it would be better if you setup a meeting with any of the migration agents. Am sure for initial consultation they will not charge. Take your certs and ask under what category you will fit in. Sound keen if you wish to. Later if you don't wish to continue with them, you can make any other excuse saying you will be going on a long trip to a different country sponsored by your employer.


----------



## ashish1137

*Added mother as non migrating by mistake*

Hello Guys,

Please read this mail as if I can get a positive answer I will be very helpful.

I have added my mother in my 189 VISA application as a dependent but by mistake I entered her as 'Non Migrating'. Now my question is:

1. Can I change it to migrating?
2. If Yes, how?

Really require your help.


----------



## TeamRanger

ashish1137 said:


> Hello Guys, Please read this mail as if I can get a positive answer I will be very helpful. I have added my mother in my 189 VISA application as a dependent but by mistake I entered her as 'Non Migrating'. Now my question is: 1. Can I change it to migrating? 2. If Yes, how? Really require your help.


Not sure exactly but you can inform CO using a form I think. You can ask experts on 189 & 190 visa thread.


----------



## Mike147

Hi all,

My status just changed to "in progress" from "with assessor".
I submitted on the 21 June.

Any ideas when I can expect my results?

I am so nervous!


----------



## pappu123

Mike147 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My status just changed to "in progress" from "with assessor".
> I submitted on the 21 June.
> 
> Any ideas when I can expect my results?
> 
> I am so nervous!


Going by the trend, you will get it around 21st July. Don't be nervous.


----------



## Mike147

pappu123 said:


> Going by the trend, you will get it around 21st July. Don't be nervous.


Surly I will get it before July 21st if it's already changed to in progress?
Was hoping to get it tomorrow.


----------



## varun71863

I got mine today, submitted on 26 June, rpl case for business analyst code


Deducted 6 years


----------



## Mike147

Hi All,

I just got a positive ACS assessment 

The following employment after March 2014 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 12/08 - 08/10 (1yrs 8mths)
Position: IT Network and Systems Engineer
Employer: Company AAA
Country: SOUTH AFRICA
Dates: 11/10 - 06/14 (3yrs 7mths)
Position: Systems Engineer
Employer: Company BBB
Country: SOUTH AFRICA


My question is when submitting my EOI, do I add this work experience? When I add it I get 70 points, but I calculated only 60 points?

So does skill select automatically remove your suitability work experience?


----------



## siva19

Mike147 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just got a positive ACS assessment
> 
> The following employment after March 2014 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Dates: 12/08 - 08/10 (1yrs 8mths)
> Position: IT Network and Systems Engineer
> Employer: Company AAA
> Country: SOUTH AFRICA
> Dates: 11/10 - 06/14 (3yrs 7mths)
> Position: Systems Engineer
> Employer: Company BBB
> Country: SOUTH AFRICA
> 
> 
> My question is when submitting my EOI, do I add this work experience? When I add it I get 70 points, but I calculated only 60 points?
> 
> So does skill select automatically remove your suitability work experience?


I think you will not get any point for experience because they considered from March 2014.

"The following employment after March 2014 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately"


----------



## Mike147

Hi guys,

I just wanted to thank everyone for the help and support in this thread!
I just got my positive assessment and have submitted EOI.

I'm off to EOI submitted club.


----------



## mandy2137

Congrats Mike, 

Good luck for ahead, now you can change your Signature with +ve ACS 

BR


----------



## Mike147

mandy2137 said:


> Congrats Mike,
> 
> Good luck for ahead, now you can change your Signature with +ve ACS
> 
> BR


Already done


----------



## mandy2137

Great  

I see you just received your ACS report just in 3 weeks.

Regards


----------



## babu.c

*ACS Assessment Query*

Friends,

I have received positive assessment from ACS. But i am not sure I will fall on 8 years or 6 years category.. Though I have more than 12 yrs. of experience but due to ACS calculations, I fell short of 1 or 2 months each time.. 

Note that I already applied twice for ACS assessment to get the 8 years marks, but not sure how to consider the below assessment.

Here is my assessment result.... Appreciate if some one clarify...

***************
The following employment after March 2006 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 262113 (Systems Administrator) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 02/02 - 09/04 (2yrs 7mths)
Position: Technical Support Engineer

Dates: 10/04 - 07/05 (0yrs 9mths)
Position: Senior Executive - Technical Support

Dates: 07/05 - 09/05 (0yrs 2mths)
Position: System Operation Lead Specialist

Dates: 10/05 - 03/14 (8yrs 5mths)
Position: Technical Manager


----------



## luckyz

Submitted my ACS review today..


----------



## mehul23976

i have checked about file status today its updated from "with assessor" to "case finalized" but still its in stage 4 what is actual position please guide me.


----------



## TeamRanger

mehul23976 said:


> i have checked about file status today its updated from "with assessor" to "case finalized" but still its in stage 4 what is actual position please guide me.


You will get mail shortly. If you haven't already.


----------



## TeamRanger

babu.c said:


> Friends, I have received positive assessment from ACS. But i am not sure I will fall on 8 years or 6 years category.. Though I have more than 12 yrs. of experience but due to ACS calculations, I fell short of 1 or 2 months each time.. Note that I already applied twice for ACS assessment to get the 8 years marks, but not sure how to consider the below assessment. Here is my assessment result.... Appreciate if some one clarify... *************** The following employment after March 2006 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 262113 (Systems Administrator) of the ANZSCO Code. Dates: 02/02 - 09/04 (2yrs 7mths) Position: Technical Support Engineer Dates: 10/04 - 07/05 (0yrs 9mths) Position: Senior Executive - Technical Support Dates: 07/05 - 09/05 (0yrs 2mths) Position: System Operation Lead Specialist Dates: 10/05 - 03/14 (8yrs 5mths) Position: Technical Manager


Looks like 8 years to me. Why did you feel it's only for 6 years?


----------



## mehul23976

TeamRanger said:


> You will get mail shortly. If you haven't already.


Positive or negative


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

babu.c said:


> Friends,
> 
> I have received positive assessment from ACS. But i am not sure I will fall on 8 years or 6 years category.. Though I have more than 12 yrs. of experience but due to ACS calculations, I fell short of 1 or 2 months each time..
> 
> Note that I already applied twice for ACS assessment to get the 8 years marks, but not sure how to consider the below assessment.
> 
> Here is my assessment result.... Appreciate if some one clarify...
> 
> ***************
> The following employment after March 2006 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 262113 (Systems Administrator) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 02/02 - 09/04 (2yrs 7mths)
> Position: Technical Support Engineer
> 
> Dates: 10/04 - 07/05 (0yrs 9mths)
> Position: Senior Executive - Technical Support
> 
> Dates: 07/05 - 09/05 (0yrs 2mths)
> Position: System Operation Lead Specialist
> 
> Dates: 10/05 - 03/14 (8yrs 5mths)
> Position: Technical Manager


Start counting each year from 04/06 till 03/14.. comes to be 8 yrs in march itself and now its july , so you can find out you relevant experience after reducing the experience from suitability criteria.

But I guess you must have crossed 32 yrs mark to loose 5 points from 30 and gets 25 points now.

Cheers


----------



## Zlata

Hello everyone!

Do I understand correctly - those who submitted the review before 1st July 2014, received +ve assessment within month?
If yes, I suppose after 1st July applicants will wait more than 2 months.

Thnx


----------



## TeamRanger

mehul23976 said:


> Positive or negative


That am not sure. For either case this could be the stage. Mine was +ve. Hope for yours too all the best.


----------



## ramkr2020

Hi All, I am new to this forum. I am planning to apply for PR in Australia through 190 nsw state sponsored visa. Got 6 in ielts r/w/l/s last year august'13. my overall exp is 7 years 9 months.. offshore exp is 5yrs 2months and australia exp is 2 years 7 months. Now I have to start the first step of applying ACS.. Please help me out with my below questions. 

*I am applying for CSOL 262113-Systems Administrator-ICT but my graduation is B.E in Electronics& Instrumentation. Heard that they will reduce the experience if it's not relevant to job. Can you pls advice how much exp they will reduce. 

*Can I wait for another 5months before applying for ACS, so that my australia exp will be 3 years and I may get additional points. Please advice.


----------



## babu.c

TeamRanger said:


> Looks like 8 years to me. Why did you feel it's only for 6 years?




If you look at the last company assessment, it says 8 yrs 5 months which doesn't seem to be included March'14 month as per my understanding... 
If this is the case, from April 2006, total months comes to 95 instead of 96.. That is where I am worried. 

Also I moved to new company in March'14 with one day gap... Can i apply EOI with 8 yrs?


----------



## babu.c

prgeek001 said:


> Start counting each year from 04/06 till 03/14.. comes to be 8 yrs in march itself and now its july , so you can find out you relevant experience after reducing the experience from suitability criteria.
> 
> But I guess you must have crossed 32 yrs mark to loose 5 points from 30 and gets 25 points now.
> 
> Cheers



Thanks for your reply. 

If you look at the last company assessment, it says 8 yrs 5 months which doesn't seem to be included March'14 month as per my understanding... I applied ACS on March end..

If this is the case, from April 2006, total months comes to 95 instead of 96.. That is where I am worried. 

Also I moved to the new company in March'14 with one day gap... How do I go about it ? Can i apply EOI with 8 yrs or 6 Yrs? Will there any issue as I moved to new company now?


----------



## babu.c

Hi Everyone,

Adding to my previous query....

I am looking for your expert advise on the below...

I have got my ACS Assessment done on May'14, which includes my experience till March'2014. During March'14, I moved to a different company which is not part of ACS Assessment. I got the positive ACS assessment with 7 yrs.11 months ( But Calculation says post March 2006, where I can say 8 yrs including March'14) !!!!

In my case what should I do.... 

Options are ...

1) While applying EOI, it's asking for last 10 yrs. experience. Should I include the current company (or) only till what is included in ACS assessment ( ie. Mar'14). If I apply only Mar'14, then will it be a problem since there is a gap in Job?

Or 
2) Include the current company and add covering letter & latest company appointment letter, saying that I am in the same skill set and also if required I will provide the latest company details more. Will that work?

Please advise. Your help is really appreciated. 


Regards


----------



## Vasu G

babu.c said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Adding to my previous query....
> 
> I am looking for your expert advise on the below...
> 
> I have got my ACS Assessment done on May'14, which includes my experience till March'2014. During March'14, I moved to a different company which is not part of ACS Assessment. I got the positive ACS assessment with 7 yrs.11 months ( But Calculation says post March 2006, where I can say 8 yrs including March'14) !!!!
> 
> In my case what should I do....
> 
> Options are ...
> 
> 1) While applying EOI, it's asking for last 10 yrs. experience. Should I include the current company (or) only till what is included in ACS assessment ( ie. Mar'14). If I apply only Mar'14, then will it be a problem since there is a gap in Job?
> 
> Or
> 2) Include the current company and add covering letter & latest company appointment letter, saying that I am in the same skill set and also if required I will provide the latest company details more. Will that work?
> 
> Please advise. Your help is really appreciated.
> 
> 
> Regards


You can include your latest company also. I am in very similar situation. You have to submit all your experience documents for that period post invitation. Don't worry that's how it works.


----------



## selvams

*Eoi*

Hi,

Once the skill assessment is done, when should we apply for EOI and how long is the ACS results valid?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

selvams said:


> Hi,
> 
> Once the skill assessment is done, when should we apply for EOI and how long is the ACS results valid?



Your ACS is valid for 2 year, you can get it done anytime. But it is advisable to get it as soon as possible so there should not be any complications to claim points. For eg. you change your job in between , those points wont be counted.


Cheers


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

babu.c said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Adding to my previous query....
> 
> I am looking for your expert advise on the below...
> 
> I have got my ACS Assessment done on May'14, which includes my experience till March'2014. During March'14, I moved to a different company which is not part of ACS Assessment. I got the positive ACS assessment with 7 yrs.11 months ( But Calculation says post March 2006, where I can say 8 yrs including March'14) !!!!
> 
> In my case what should I do....
> 
> Options are ...
> 
> 1) While applying EOI, it's asking for last 10 yrs. experience. Should I include the current company (or) only till what is included in ACS assessment ( ie. Mar'14). If I apply only Mar'14, then will it be a problem since there is a gap in Job?
> 
> Or
> 2) Include the current company and add covering letter & latest company appointment letter, saying that I am in the same skill set and also if required I will provide the latest company details more. Will that work?
> 
> Please advise. Your help is really appreciated.
> 
> 
> Regards


if you want points for existing employment then you have to get is accessed with ACS again as DIBP wont consider it unless accessed by ACS.

Else you can show your experience till March 2014. But if CO asks what you doing now, then you can provide your current employment. its upon his discretion to give u points or now.

You can also wait for seniors to reply.

Cheers


----------



## ashish1137

prgeek001 said:


> if you want points for existing employment then you have to get is accessed with ACS again as DIBP wont consider it unless accessed by ACS.
> 
> Else you can show your experience till March 2014. But if CO asks what you doing now, then you can provide your current employment. its upon his discretion to give u points or now.
> 
> You can also wait for seniors to reply.
> 
> Cheers


Hi Geek,

I think he can submit same documents that should be alid for acs and h


----------



## ashish1137

prgeek001 said:


> if you want points for existing employment then you have to get is accessed with ACS again as DIBP wont consider it unless accessed by ACS.
> 
> Else you can show your experience till March 2014. But if CO asks what you doing now, then you can provide your current employment. its upon his discretion to give u points or now.
> 
> You can also wait for seniors to reply.
> 
> Cheers


Hi Geek,

I think he can submit same documents that should be alid for acs and he can getvit evaluated.

There have been examples where guys have claimed experience not evaluated by acs and have gone through. so i think same procedure can be followed here as well.

I dont think it is fruitful to pay acs again 500 Aud that too to get 1 month evaluated.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

ashish1137 said:


> Hi Geek,
> 
> I think he can submit same documents that should be alid for acs and he can getvit evaluated.
> 
> There have been examples where guys have claimed experience not evaluated by acs and have gone through. so i think same procedure can be followed here as well.
> 
> I dont think it is fruitful to pay acs again 500 Aud that too to get 1 month evaluated.


if DIBP can give the points which are not accessed by ACS, then what is the use of sending it for evaluation to ACS. ACS is accessing authority for IT related fields and DIBP have to trust them, this is how it works. 

As per my understanding, its a big risk here to share experience which is not in ACS assessment letter. 

If DIBP assumes the he must have changed the next experience in same field, the its good for us but ethically wrong. Assuming i can change my profession now and saying to DIBP to evaluate under the ANZSCO code applied. 

Hope i could communicate better here now .

Cheers


----------



## ramkr2020

Hi All, Posting again. ..Need your help please. I am planning to apply for PR in Australia through 190 nsw state sponsored visa. Got 6 in ielts r/w/l/s last year august'13. my overall exp is 7 years 9 months.. offshore exp is 5yrs 2months and australia exp is 2 years 7 months. Now I have to start the first step of applying ACS but confused with below questions.. Please help me out with my below questions. Sorry if I am posting this in wrong thread.

*I am applying for CSOL 262113-Systems Administrator-ICT but my graduation is B.E in Electronics& Instrumentation. Heard that they will reduce the experience if it's not relevant to job. Can you pls advice how much exp they will reduce. 

*Can I wait for another 5months before applying for ACS, so that my australia exp will be 3 years and I may get additional points. Please advice.


----------



## mandy2137

Hi Folks, 

I have prepared all dcos for ACS assessment, I would like to share with you some information before applying:

My experience is :

10th June 2010 - 31st Jan 2014 (Past company)

5th Feb 2014 - Till date (current company) 

Am I crossing 4 years experience ( I counted it 4 years 1 month ) ?

I am S/W Developer (ANZSCO code 261312) but not in ANZSCO job description, but my duties matches with Developer programmer, will ACS consider it as Developer Programmer?

Thanks


----------



## TeamRanger

mandy2137 said:


> Hi Folks, I have prepared all dcos for ACS assessment, I would like to share with you some information before applying: My experience is : 10th June 2010 - 31st Jan 2014 (Past company) 5th Feb 2014 - Till date (current company) Am I crossing 4 years experience ( I counted it 4 years 1 month ) ? I am S/W Developer (ANZSCO code 261312) but not in ANZSCO job description, but my duties matches with Developer programmer, will ACS consider it as Developer Programmer? Thanks


You didn't mention your qualification , assuming it's B.E, acs will reduce 2 years from your overall experience. Hence you will have 2 years which will not carry any points. Did you take the ponta test yet?


----------



## amitnm1991

Hi Guys,

I will be applying for my assessment under the graduation skill assessment soon and I require some assistance in terms of the formatting of the letter and ensuring the duties mentioned are on par for ICT Business Analyst code.

I was fortunate enough to receive the letter in advance for reviewing prior being signed, and I will like some feedback for the same.

Below is a section that is on my letter:

************************************************** **************
Employment History

Marketing and Business Strategic Coordinator: March 2014 – Till Date
Business Process Developer: February 2013 – February 2014

During his tenure, Mr. (ME) was reporting to Mr. XXXXX (Managing Director, XXXXXXXXX) in regards to his roles and duties of his work. 

His duties as a Marketing and Business Strategic Coordinator till this time include:

•	
•	Identifying, evaluating and documentation of inefficiencies across various organisational departments and recommending and implementing optimal business practises and processes
•	Responsible for creating end user system training documentation and providing training sessions
•	Taking accountability for deploying solutions across departments and performing various implementation and integration test scenarios, thus ensuring optimal quality and integrity of the system
•	Preparing marketing reports by retrieving, analysing, documenting and summarising sales data
•	Handling of corporate and home customer escalations including, frauds, disputes and reconciliation 
•	Accountability of project planning using a broad project coordinating tools and responsible for task allocation 
•	Coordinating with operations manager to develop cost-benefit analysis and calculate return on investment
•	Acting as a secondary source to provide guidance and assistance with project managing
•	Responsible for analysing competitors market presence and providing marketing strategies to gain market presence by planning campaigns targeting corporate clients and casual customers


His duties as a Business Process Developer included: 

•	Identify and recording of basic inefficiencies within departments and redundancies present in the ecommerce infrastructure and coordinating with developers and vendors to eliminate these inefficiencies to harness an improved business process
•	Assisting operations manager in preparation of requirements analysis
•	Coordinating with operations manager to develop user documentation for training purposes
•	Developing clear and concise weekly, monthly project status reports detailing project status and technical issues
Should you require any further information, please do not hesitate to contact me

Yours Sincerely,

************************************************** **************

Please note that I graduated in November, so part of my experience will be from my first role (BPD) and then carried over to the newer role. 

I have confirmed with ACS and they accept roles coming in from difference sources, only if 20 hours + is attained and in your field. 

Let me know! Thanks!


----------



## tipzstamatic

amitnm1991 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I will be applying for my assessment under the graduation skill assessment soon and I require some assistance in terms of the formatting of the letter and ensuring the duties mentioned are on par for ICT Business Analyst code.
> 
> I was fortunate enough to receive the letter in advance for reviewing prior being signed, and I will like some feedback for the same.
> 
> Below is a section that is on my letter:
> 
> ************************************************** **************
> Employment History
> 
> Marketing and Business Strategic Coordinator: March 2014 – Till Date
> Business Process Developer: February 2013 – February 2014
> 
> During his tenure, Mr. (ME) was reporting to Mr. XXXXX (Managing Director, XXXXXXXXX) in regards to his roles and duties of his work.
> 
> His duties as a Marketing and Business Strategic Coordinator till this time include:
> 
> •
> •	Identifying, evaluating and documentation of inefficiencies across various organisational departments and recommending and implementing optimal business practises and processes
> •	Responsible for creating end user system training documentation and providing training sessions
> •	Taking accountability for deploying solutions across departments and performing various implementation and integration test scenarios, thus ensuring optimal quality and integrity of the system
> •	Preparing marketing reports by retrieving, analysing, documenting and summarising sales data
> •	Handling of corporate and home customer escalations including, frauds, disputes and reconciliation
> •	Accountability of project planning using a broad project coordinating tools and responsible for task allocation
> •	Coordinating with operations manager to develop cost-benefit analysis and calculate return on investment
> •	Acting as a secondary source to provide guidance and assistance with project managing
> •	Responsible for analysing competitors market presence and providing marketing strategies to gain market presence by planning campaigns targeting corporate clients and casual customers
> 
> 
> His duties as a Business Process Developer included:
> 
> •	Identify and recording of basic inefficiencies within departments and redundancies present in the ecommerce infrastructure and coordinating with developers and vendors to eliminate these inefficiencies to harness an improved business process
> •	Assisting operations manager in preparation of requirements analysis
> •	Coordinating with operations manager to develop user documentation for training purposes
> •	Developing clear and concise weekly, monthly project status reports detailing project status and technical issues
> Should you require any further information, please do not hesitate to contact me
> 
> Yours Sincerely,
> 
> ************************************************** **************
> 
> Please note that I graduated in November, so part of my experience will be from my first role (BPD) and then carried over to the newer role.
> 
> I have confirmed with ACS and they accept roles coming in from difference sources, only if 20 hours + is attained and in your field.
> 
> Let me know! Thanks!


i cant vouch for the roles and responsibilities, but they are well outlined in the ACS provided document for the occupation description. (Although reading through it, it doesnt sound like theres any bit of ICT in it as much as there could be).

submitting to ACS will most likely get you a negative assessment because you wont meet the minimum 2 years min for skilled experience. also depending on your degree, that deduction of 2 years can be more say 4 (if engineering - electrical, electronics, etc) or 6 or 8 if non IT related course.


----------



## amitnm1991

tipzstamatic said:


> i cant vouch for the roles and responsibilities, but they are well outlined in the ACS provided document for the occupation description. (Although reading through it, it doesnt sound like theres any bit of ICT in it as much as there could be).
> 
> submitting to ACS will most likely get you a negative assessment because you wont meet the minimum 2 years min for skilled experience. also depending on your degree, that deduction of 2 years can be more say 4 (if engineering - electrical, electronics, etc) or 6 or 8 if non IT related course.


Hi,

Thank your your reply.

I have actually looked up the ACS outline for Business Analyst, and I can say it matches up closely: https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/7641/ANZSCO-Descriptions.pdf

Also, for the graduate skill assessment, one year after your degree in Australia is required to gain fill assessment, to claim 5 points. 

Here it states "1 year relevant work experience completed after the completion date of the relevant qualification or completion of an ACS Professional Year 
Program". Reference: https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria-2014.pdf


----------



## tipzstamatic

amitnm1991 said:


> Hi, Thank your your reply. I have actually looked up the ACS outline for Business Analyst, and I can say it matches up closely: https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/7641/ANZSCO-Descriptions.pdf Also, for the graduate skill assessment, one year after your degree in Australia is required to gain fill assessment, to claim 5 points. Here it states "1 year relevant work experience completed after the completion date of the relevant qualification or completion of an ACS Professional Year Program". Reference: https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria-2014.pdf


Oh okay. You didn't mention getting your degree in Australia.  so thank you for answering your own questions


----------



## amitnm1991

tipzstamatic said:


> Oh okay. You didn't mention getting your degree in Australia.  so thank you for answering your own questions


Dude Tipz,

You nearly gave me a heart attack.

So am I safe if I indeed do an assessment with ACS under the graduate assessment when completing one year of experience?


----------



## mandy2137

Hi Team Ranger, 

My qualification is BCA ( Bachelor of Computer Application), I would like to go with ACS assessment first then would go for IELTS. 

Moreover, my designation is Software Developer, prepared reference letters for Developer Programmer, 261312, will ACS automatically assessed it as DP as it is not in the ANZSCO list? 

Thanks


----------



## TeamRanger

mandy2137 said:


> Hi Team Ranger, My qualification is BCA ( Bachelor of Computer Application), I would like to go with ACS assessment first then would go for IELTS. Moreover, my designation is Software Developer, prepared reference letters for Developer Programmer, 261312, will ACS automatically assessed it as DP as it is not in the ANZSCO list? Thanks


What do you mean by 'as it is not there on ANZSCO list', sorry i did not follow. Acs will assess based on your qualification and the roles and responsibilities mentioned in ref letters. Am not sure if BCA will be deemed equivalent to AQF Bachelor major in computing , other experts may be able to guide you on this. All these factors will determine your eventual points tally.


----------



## aliafzal502

*ACS Occupation selection?*

Dear All,

I have done BS in Information Technology in 2011 and working in a Telecom company providing Wireless broadband services. I am going to apply for skill assessment to ACS. My job descriptions are such that I can fit in any of three occupations from Occupation list which are

263111 Comuter Network and System Engineer
263112 Network Administrator
263113 Network Analist


Please guide me which occupation i should select for assessment so that I can get better chances of Visa grant and also keeping in view that i want to also apply for state sponsorship later on to fulfill points requirement.

My second question is that I have heard that ACS always deducts your experience in my case i am completing three years this August which means that i will not be able to get any points for experience?


----------



## mujeeb246

aliafzal502 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have done BS in Information Technology in 2011 and working in a Telecom company providing Wireless broadband services. I am going to apply for skill assessment to ACS. My job descriptions are such that I can fit in any of three occupations from Occupation list which are
> 
> 263111 Comuter Network and System Engineer
> 263112 Network Administrator
> 263113 Network Analist
> 
> Please guide me which occupation i should select for assessment so that I can get better chances of Visa grant and also keeping in view that i want to also apply for state sponsorship later on to fulfill points requirement.
> 
> My second question is that I have heard that ACS always deducts your experience in my case i am completing three years this August which means that i will not be able to get any points for experience?


Hi
If 3 profiles are exactly matching, select the one which has more number of seats allotted and visas given last time. None of it should be flagged. If all three are flagged select the one which has most job opportunities in thier websites.
Like wise see the number of visas issued last time 2013 and apply accordingly. 

Also yes, acs will deduct 2 years if the stream you have studied in is the same as your current job profile.
If they are not matching they will deduct 4 years as i have heard and this may make you not eligible.

Tc.


----------



## sreejithkhan2014

Check the occupation which higher ceiling limit


----------



## aliafzal502

mujeeb246 said:


> Hi
> If 3 profiles are exactly matching, select the one which has more number of seats allotted and visas given last time. None of it should be flagged. If all three are flagged select the one which has most job opportunities in thier websites.
> Like wise see the number of visas issued last time 2013 and apply accordingly.
> 
> Also yes, acs will deduct 2 years if the stream you have studied in is the same as your current job profile.
> If they are not matching they will deduct 4 years as i have heard and this may make you not eligible.
> 
> Tc.


Very much thanks for response, it will be very helpful for me. 

For the second point regarding experience deduction you mean that if i my job descriptions are not related with subjects i have studied my experience will be considered irrelevant? And even if they are related they will deduct 2 years, which means i will be left with 1 year experience. Will that be enough foe positive skill assessment?


----------



## aliafzal502

sreejithkhan2014 said:


> Check the occupation which higher ceiling limit


Thanks dear, i will check


----------



## mujeeb246

aliafzal502 said:


> Very much thanks for response, it will be very helpful for me.
> 
> For the second point regarding experience deduction you mean that if i my job descriptions are not related with subjects i have studied my experience will be considered irrelevant? And even if they are related they will deduct 2 years, which means i will be left with 1 year experience. Will that be enough foe positive skill assessment?


I mean to say that if you have studied a stream which is different than your current job which is IT then they will deduct. I see that you have done you studies is IT so it is fine.
Also wany to check if it is 4 years or 3 years course.
3 years usually fetches you lesser points again.

Irrespective of the fact that it is not necessary to have the same job profile mentioned in your company as long as your job responsibilities match.

Hope this helps.


----------



## aliafzal502

mujeeb246 said:


> I mean to say that if you have studied a stream which is different than your current job which is IT then they will deduct. I see that you have done you studies is IT so it is fine.
> Also wany to check if it is 4 years or 3 years course.
> 3 years usually fetches you lesser points again.
> 
> Irrespective of the fact that it is not necessary to have the same job profile mentioned in your company as long as your job responsibilities match.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Very much thanks dear


----------



## ashish1137

prgeek001 said:


> if DIBP can give the points which are not accessed by ACS, then what is the use of sending it for evaluation to ACS. ACS is accessing authority for IT related fields and DIBP have to trust them, this is how it works.
> 
> As per my understanding, its a big risk here to share experience which is not in ACS assessment letter.
> 
> If DIBP assumes the he must have changed the next experience in same field, the its good for us but ethically wrong. Assuming i can change my profession now and saying to DIBP to evaluate under the ANZSCO code applied.
> 
> Hope i could communicate better here now .
> 
> Cheers


hmm,

well it is not in acs assessment letter because he changed organization afyer getting acs evaluation. if you are in he same company, then it is counted right and i have seen examples on the blog itself where people have got their experience assessed..


----------



## ashish1137

mandy2137 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have prepared all dcos for ACS assessment, I would like to share with you some information before applying:
> 
> My experience is :
> 
> 10th June 2010 - 31st Jan 2014 (Past company)
> 
> 5th Feb 2014 - Till date (current company)
> 
> Am I crossing 4 years experience ( I counted it 4 years 1 month ) ?
> 
> I am S/W Developer (ANZSCO code 261312) but not in ANZSCO job description, but my duties matches with Developer programmer, will ACS consider it as Developer Programmer?
> 
> Thanks


Hi

you did not tell your stream. If you are an it or comp sc. engineer, then 2 years willbe deducted from your experience while if you are an ece stream, 4 years will be deducted.

In India Software Engineer is a very broad term. You can go ahead with Developer Programmer. provided u r working on all levels of sdlc.


----------



## ashish1137

mandy2137 said:


> Hi Team Ranger,
> 
> My qualification is BCA ( Bachelor of Computer Application), I would like to go with ACS assessment first then would go for IELTS.
> 
> Moreover, my designation is Software Developer, prepared reference letters for Developer Programmer, 261312, will ACS automatically assessed it as DP as it is not in the ANZSCO list?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Mandy n Team Ranger,

BCA or bechelor in Computer Applications does gets assessed as a major in computing. It not on fetched mandy 15 points but also results in only 2 years deduction from his experience as well.


----------



## ashish1137

mujeeb246 said:


> I mean to say that if you have studied a stream which is different than your current job which is IT then they will deduct. I see that you have done you studies is IT so it is fine.
> Also wany to check if it is 4 years or 3 years course.
> 3 years usually fetches you lesser points again.
> 
> Irrespective of the fact that it is not necessary to have the same job profile mentioned in your company as long as your job responsibilities match.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Guys where are you getting your facts from 3 year courses fetches less points. 

How and Why? Can you please direct me to the link which mentions this?

B.Sc. IT is also a degree. I dont see any reason why it will fetch less points specially if it has information and computers related subjects.


----------



## mujeeb246

ashish1137 said:


> Guys where are you getting your facts from 3 year courses fetches less points.
> 
> How and Why? Can you please direct me to the link which mentions this?
> 
> B.Sc. IT is also a degree. I dont see any reason why it will fetch less points specially if it has information and computers related subjects.


4 yrs gets you points comparable to aqf bachelors with major in computing.
3 yrs gets you points comparable to diploma with majors in computing. 
Let me know if this is wrong


----------



## ashish1137

mujeeb246 said:


> 4 yrs gets you points comparable to aqf bachelors with major in computing.
> 3 yrs gets you points comparable to diploma with majors in computing.
> Let me know if this is wrong


There have been several cases where BCA (a 3 year degree program) is considered as comparable to AQF degree with major in computing.

Also there have been people who have submitted their jetking diploma course certificates for 1 or 2 years. Those were considered as diplomas with ict minor.

and both 3 and 4 year degree programs fetch 15 points provided it meets all criterias listed on immi website. Refer a thread with name "Is BCA(Indian University) considered as ICT degree for ACS??"


----------



## ramkr2020

Hi Friends,

Does anyone how ACS calculate the onsite experience. I have total 7yrs 9 months Exp. In that 5yrs 2mths is offshore exp and 2 yrs 7mths is Australia exp. My degree B.E electronics is not relevant to my job, so from this forum i can see 4 yrs will be deducted. I have got 6 in ielts. Is it better to wait for 5months to reach 3 yrs exp before applying ACS. Experts - please give some ideas


----------



## sashflashysash

*ACS submitted*

Submitted ACS on 11th July, it reached stage 4 in two days. Waiting for results


----------



## 189756

Applied for the ACS Post Australian Study skills assessment on 14/07/2014 for one year experience from 07/13 to 07/14 .. status shows stage 2 .. any timelines on the processing time for onshore applications ?? i did my 485 assessment within 2 weeks. I hope its quicker now as well


----------



## mandy2137

Hi Ashish, 

I have asked many Expat forum users, and they said BCA is considered AQF degree with major in computing. so here your 100% right i think. 

I am software developer, I wanted to go with 261312, but my roles comparable to software engineer much. What should I do?


----------



## sashflashysash

mandy2137 said:


> Hi Ashish,
> 
> I have asked many Expat forum users, and they said BCA is considered AQF degree with major in computing. so hhiere your 100% right i think.
> 
> I am software developer, I wanted to go with 261312, but my roles comparable to software engineer much. What should I do?


Hi 

I would advise the best thing to do would be to go through a consultant just for scanning your resume. I got it done for 1400/- odd. That way you would get a true picture. Thereafter you can carry out the process on your own. For ACS , read ...save.. Read... Search... Everything is in this forum...also you can enquire with people you know. All the best!


----------



## mandy2137

I have consulted with one agent, I had to tell her everything as well as i was depositing money in their account. 

I am little confuse with it: 

for example: If i choose developer programmer category, but my duties matches with s/w engineer then would they assessed me as s/w engineer?


----------



## pdhadhal

Hi Everyone 

I have received my ACS letter . I am really Shocked to see they reduced 4 Years from my experience . I have Given BCA + MBA (IT) Part Time as qualification . 

I am not sure what to do next please suggest . 

"Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and 
Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Your qualification has been assessed as follows: 

Your Bachelor of Computer Applications from Gujarat University completed May 2007 has been 
assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing. 

The following employment after November 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately 
skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Dates: 11/07 - 08/13 (5yrs 9mths) 
Position: Technical Consultant 
Employer: xxxxxxx 
Country: INDIA 

Dates: 08/13 - 07/14 (0yrs 11mths) 
Position: Network and Systems Consultant 
Employer: xxxxxxxx
Country: INDIA 

Please note that the Department of Immigration and Border Protection reserves the right to undertake 
further investigation regarding your skilled employment experience. 

While the ACS is authorised to assess ICT skills assessments, the final decision "


----------



## 189756

sashsheen said:


> Submitted ACS on 11th July, it reached stage 4 in two days. Waiting for results


I am in the same boat with you buddy. Applied yesterday and today on stage 4, i guess will have to cross fingers and wait for another 4 to 5 weeks minimum


----------



## sashflashysash

pdhadhal said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I have received my ACS letter . I am really Shocked to see they reduced 4 Years from my experience . I have Given BCA + MBA (IT) Part Time as qualification .
> 
> I am not sure what to do next please suggest .
> 
> "Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and
> Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Bachelor of Computer Applications from Gujarat University completed May 2007 has been
> assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> The following employment after November 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 11/07 - 08/13 (5yrs 9mths)
> Position: Technical Consultant
> Employer: xxxxxxx
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 08/13 - 07/14 (0yrs 11mths)
> Position: Network and Systems Consultant
> Employer: xxxxxxxx
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Please note that the Department of Immigration and Border Protection reserves the right to undertake
> further investigation regarding your skilled employment experience.
> 
> While the ACS is authorised to assess ICT skills assessments, the final decision "


I read that you you can go for a review within 60 days of the receipt of this letter and will come at an additional cost. Did you submit all the documents? Can you tell me if part time was Distance Education? That could be the reason. I also have an MBA degree from SMU DE.


----------



## sashflashysash

adiii said:


> I am in the same boat with you buddy. Applied yesterday and today on stage 4, i guess will have to cross fingers and wait for another 4 to 5 weeks minimum


pdhadhal in the earlier post got his ACS result within 15 days.
Lets expect it is quick for us too.

I have IELTS on 6th September though. If it is necessary, I might as well appear earlier than that after the receipt of my ACS letter. I hope everything is +Ve:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sashflashysash

mandy2137 said:


> I have consulted with one agent, I had to tell her everything as well as i was depositing money in their account.
> 
> I am little confuse with it:
> 
> for example: If i choose developer programmer category, but my duties matches with s/w engineer then would they assessed me as s/w engineer?


Download the ANZSCO codes description PDF and look for your job title in the closely related occupation list.
We do a lot of tasks but its the core that they are looking for.

For example, I do a lot of task like a System Analyst, but my core is Sys Admin.
Again, contact the agent, say, you will go ahead with the package they offer only after knowing if you are eligible, they will certainly do resume scanning. If one doesnt agree, go with the other. There are many consultants, atleast here in BLR.


----------



## pdhadhal

They said Your BCA is not relevant to 263111 so they reduced 4 Years . 

Can i get 5 points if i will wait till Nov to get into bracket of (3-5 years ) ?


----------



## sashflashysash

pdhadhal said:


> They said Your BCA is not relevant to 263111 so they reduced 4 Years .
> 
> Can i get 5 points if i will wait till Nov to get into bracket of (3-5 years ) ?


Work Experience: 5-8 years qualifies for 10 points.
Education : Bachelors degree qualifies for 15 points.

Check where it is missing and how you can meet that criteria.

In the current thread(I think sometime in May-June), someone had a question similar to yours wherein he was asking if waiting 2 months would qualify him for some criteria. Another member had replied telling him not to change the company until VISA process is completed.

Keep reading.


----------



## sashflashysash

selvams said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I submitted the skill assessment application yesterday and received that statutory should have these words and asked me to send the correct documents with in a month.
> 
> So is it fine if i just get the words added in existing document?


Hi Buddy,

I have reached stage 4 of ACS assesment already. When did you get that note from ACS? Is it in Stage 3?
I just have the note saying "Declared on so and so date at Bangalore before me".
and with the notary's 5 seals but none has sworn before me mentioned.

Can someone tell me that a statutory declaration that has crossed Stage 3 and is in Stage 4 has no problem?


----------



## pdhadhal

With my case 

Age 30 points 
Bachelor 15 Points 
IELTS 10 points ( if i can score 7 in each module ) 
Exp 0 Points [ Since ACS reduces 4 years out of 6.8 years ]
5 Points [once i complete total 7 years in Nov 14 ]

I have information about points from website 

https://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/189.aspx 

Outside Australia In skilled employment for at least three but less than five years (of the past 10 years) 5 points 

Now i just want to know expert advise on how do i show 5 point 

1) if i will remain employ with same company till i complete 3 to five years criteria ? 
2) Do i need to reappear for ACS assessment once i come complete 7 years ( 3-5 years exp ) ?


experts please help !!!


----------



## mandy2137

I understand, but as I said that my roles and responsibilities matches with developer programmer, but I want to go with software engineer as their roles are same. Can I go with that, I am working as s/w developer. 

thanks


----------



## mandy2137

I understand, but as I said that my roles and responsibilities matches with developer programmer, but I want to go with software engineer as their roles are same. Can I go with that, I am working as s/w developer.

thanks


----------



## sreejithkhan2014

Yes you can go, i also work as programmer however opted for 261313

Good luck


----------



## ashish1137

sashsheen said:


> Hi
> 
> I would advise the best thing to do would be to go through a consultant just for scanning your resume. I got it done for 1400/- odd. That way you would get a true picture. Thereafter you can carry out the process on your own. For ACS , read ...save.. Read... Search... Everything is in this forum...also you can enquire with people you know. All the best!


hi sashsheen,

How can a consultant know more than you by seeing resume which again you have prepared.

Please take printouts of job responsibilities that you can get from skill select and step by step eliminate the points and choose whichever feela relevant. I did the same way. I hope that helps and they will assess as per the duties and responsibilitiies given by your organization or by you as per statutory declaration.


----------



## ashish1137

mandy2137 said:


> I have consulted with one agent, I had to tell her everything as well as i was depositing money in their account.
> 
> I am little confuse with it:
> 
> for example: If i choose developer programmer category, but my duties matches with s/w engineer then would they assessed me as s/w engineer?


please pm me your profile and i will try to analyze for you.


----------



## ashish1137

pdhadhal said:


> They said Your BCA is not relevant to 263111 so they reduced 4 Years .
> 
> Can i get 5 points if i will wait till Nov to get into bracket of (3-5 years ) ?


hmmm,

not sure friend, if you can go for a review. Probably senior members can comment on that 
and yes if you wait, you will qualify for 5 points but avoid changing company during this tenure.


----------



## ashish1137

pdhadhal said:


> With my case
> 
> Age 30 points
> Bachelor 15 Points
> IELTS 10 points ( if i can score 7 in each module )
> Exp 0 Points [ Since ACS reduces 4 years out of 6.8 years ]
> 5 Points [once i complete total 7 years in Nov 14 ]
> 
> I have information about points from website
> 
> https://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/189.aspx
> 
> Outside Australia In skilled employment for at least three but less than five years (of the past 10 years) 5 points
> 
> Now i just want to know expert advise on how do i show 5 point
> 
> 1) if i will remain employ with same company till i complete 3 to five years criteria ?
> 2) Do i need to reappear for ACS assessment once i come complete 7 years ( 3-5 years exp ) ?
> 
> experts please help !!!


yes
no


----------



## ashish1137

mandy2137 said:


> I understand, but as I said that my roles and responsibilities matches with developer programmer, but I want to go with software engineer as their roles are same. Can I go with that, I am working as s/w developer.
> 
> thanks


as i mentioned yesterday (if you happen to go through the post) dont go by names of roles. 

rather go by responsibilities. that is the best way to proceed.

In India, software Engineer is a very broad term. And as far as i can recall software engineer includes more of db handling responsibilities.

rest up to you to decide.


----------



## mandy2137

Thanks Ashish, 

I understand your words, you are also assessed as Developer Programmer, what was your designation? I am thinking to go with this one. 

Regards


----------



## mandy2137

hi ashish, 

whats your email id, I will forward you my profile. 

thanks


----------



## sashflashysash

ashish1137 said:


> hi sashsheen,
> 
> How can a consultant know more than you by seeing resume which again you have prepared.
> 
> Please take printouts of job responsibilities that you can get from skill select and step by step eliminate the points and choose whichever feela relevant. I did the same way. I hope that helps and they will assess as per the duties and responsibilitiies given by your organization or by you as per statutory declaration.


So, my thought was if you are in doubt, go to someone who has had the experience of telling you what you should apply for. The consultants take a bit of time to analyze the resume based on the profiles that they get. I have also mentioned about checking the Job Title that match the ANZSCO code or a job title that is closely related.

Often, for most, the ANZSCO are not straightforward. The greater part of the confusion is having done multiple roles in multiple companies, say I could have been a Websphere Admin during my initial days but moved to monitoring later on.

So, it would not hurt to get some advise and challenge your consultant if you dont find it appropriate.


----------



## mujeeb246

Hi,
Query from my friend. 
I have completed skill assessment with 55 points and waiting for nsw.
However to be safe I have to work on getting another 5 points.
I was in u.k for 4 years for study during which I worked 15 months in a company part time basis 20hrs per week. I have the experience certificate. Tax paid certificates and solicitor letter from my senior.
My earlier skill assessment did not have this information mainly as I thought acs does not consider part time work.
Can I add this experience and reapply for skill assessment and if ACS are ok with this my experience can get 5 points which will get me into 60 pointers list.

Will ACS consider part time during studies work
Will ACS be skeptic about why I am reapplying when I have assessed my skills earlier this year.

Please please please help.

Thank you


----------



## ashish1137

mandy2137 said:


> Thanks Ashish,
> 
> I understand your words, you are also assessed as Developer Programmer, what was your designation? I am thinking to go with this one.
> 
> Regards


I am working as a lead in one of the leading Indian software firm. about 7 years of experience when i filed. They deducted 4 years and i was left with 3.1 years. 

close!!!! 

For a lil detail. I detailed all sdlc concepts in my role.


----------



## ashish1137

sashsheen said:


> So, my thought was if you are in doubt, go to someone who has had the experience of telling you what you should apply for. The consultants take a bit of time to analyze the resume based on the profiles that they get. I have also mentioned about checking the Job Title that match the ANZSCO code or a job title that is closely related.
> 
> Often, for most, the ANZSCO are not straightforward. The greater part of the confusion is having done multiple roles in multiple companies, say I could have been a Websphere Admin during my initial days but moved to monitoring later on.
> 
> So, it would not hurt to get some advise and challenge your consultant if you dont find it appropriate.


My experience is that they are bad assessors and you might have to face consequencies at a layer stage. But thats just me. If it worked for you. m happy. the ultimate motice is to move to a better safer place for a better safer future.

Peace


----------



## ashish1137

mujeeb246 said:


> Hi,
> Query from my friend.
> I have completed skill assessment with 55 points and waiting for nsw.
> However to be safe I have to work on getting another 5 points.
> I was in u.k for 4 years for study during which I worked 15 months in a company part time basis 20hrs per week. I have the experience certificate. Tax paid certificates and solicitor letter from my senior.
> My earlier skill assessment did not have this information mainly as I thought acs does not consider part time work.
> Can I add this experience and reapply for skill assessment and if ACS are ok with this my experience can get 5 points which will get me into 60 pointers list.
> 
> Will ACS consider part time during studies work
> Will ACS be skeptic about why I am reapplying when I have assessed my skills earlier this year.
> 
> Please please please help.
> 
> Thank you


acs wil not consider part time study
acs will not consider part time work.

Sorry mate. you can try harder in ielts.


----------



## mujeeb246

ashish1137 said:


> acs wil not consider part time study
> acs will not consider part time work.
> 
> Sorry mate. you can try harder in ielts.


Oh ok. Thanks my friend


----------



## mandy2137

Hi Ashish, 

Done as you said.


----------



## Naveen87

Received ACS asessment today. Deducted 2 years as expected. 

Process was really quick, received in 3 weeks


----------



## chsekharbabu

Naveen87 said:


> Received ACS asessment today. Deducted 2 years as expected.
> 
> Process was really quick, received in 3 weeks


Naveen,

Congrats on your positive response and that too with in short span.

It will be helpful to prospective candidates if you share your education details, role applied etc unless you feel these are your personal


----------



## sashflashysash

Naveen87 said:


> Received ACS asessment today. Deducted 2 years as expected.
> 
> Process was really quick, received in 3 weeks


BTW - The like was not about the deduction, mate. But for the quick processing heads-up


----------



## ashish1137

Naveen87 said:


> Received ACS asessment today. Deducted 2 years as expected.
> 
> Process was really quick, received in 3 weeks


thats some time mate. congrats. last year august, it was takin 3 full months.


----------



## sashflashysash

I have not been able to login to the ACS application status site since yesterday.
I have confirmed from my friend that he is too.

Is anyone else facing the same issue?


----------



## Lumee14

Hi Guys, 

I got a positive response from ACS for 263111 but I am a little bit confused as regards to how my experience was assessed. I am not claiming point for experience; but would like to know if i really need to input my experience in my EOI. Please find below a section of my ACS report on experience

The following employment after June 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

*Dates: 11/09 - 08/11 (1yrs 9mths)
Position: Computer/Network Engineer
Employer: AOCOED 
Country: 

Dates: 03/13 - 08/13 (0yrs 5mths)
Position: Computer/Network Engineer
Employer: AOCOED*


----------



## TeamRanger

Lumee14 said:


> Hi Guys, I got a positive response from ACS for 263111 but I am a little bit confused as regards to how my experience was assessed. I am not claiming point for experience; but would like to know if i really need to input my experience in my EOI. Please find below a section of my ACS report on experience The following employment after June 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. Dates: 11/09 - 08/11 (1yrs 9mths) Position: Computer/Network Engineer Employer: AOCOED Country: Dates: 03/13 - 08/13 (0yrs 5mths) Position: Computer/Network Engineer Employer: AOCOED


Put the experience and choose no as option for relevant to occupation question.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

sashflashysash said:


> I have not been able to login to the ACS application status site since yesterday.
> I have confirmed from my friend that he is too.
> 
> Is anyone else facing the same issue?


Wait till monday as there might be some maintenance. If you and your friend still not able to login, try to mail the concerned team.


Cheers


----------



## vimalnair

Hi Friends,
I have been asked to file my application through RPL (Recognition of Prior Learning) as my degree and 15 years of experience do not match. Now i need to fill the RPL form, pay 50 $ and submit the same so that they will continue with my ACS evaluation. 
I would like to ask you buddies to help me with an idea as to how to fill the RPL. If anybody is having any sample then please share it with me. I have been given time till this month end to submit the same.
Requesting help from you all.

Thanks,
Vimal


----------



## 189756

Got my Skills Assessment today One Year AUS Exp
Date Received	15-July-2014
Event Type	Post Australian Study
Status Case Finalised

Processing just one week  That was really quick


----------



## sashflashysash

adiii said:


> Got my Skills Assessment today One Year AUS Exp
> Date Received	15-July-2014
> Event Type	Post Australian Study
> Status Case Finalised
> 
> Processing just one week  That was really quick


Wow! That was quick. Congrats


----------



## Srilatha

*Trainee Experience to ACS*

Hi All,

I got my ACS letter in the year 2013 Sep and valid for 2015 Sep.As I am BTech(Electronics), ACS has deducted 4 yrs as suitability requirement and got from June 2010.So I got 5 points for that.Totally I have 50 points now.
Can I include my trainee experience to that which is of 1 year and go for Skill reassessment?If I go for Skill assessment I may get 10 points to work experience and my total points would increase to 55.I wanted to apply for NSW SS this OCT?

Please let me know.


----------



## mandy2137

Hello Guys, 

Just have a little question, are salary slips required from current company for 
acs assessment?

thanks


----------



## Srilatha

mandy2137 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Just have a little question, are salary slips required from current company for
> acs assessment?
> 
> thanks


No Not required


----------



## mandy2137

Also I have attested my educational docs on 2nd July 2014 along with passport, but reference letters needed to be attested yet. do I need to attested all docs with one date only or I can go further with different date as well?


----------



## mandy2137

Hi Srilatha, 

I have passport certified copy, educational docs with degree and 2 employment reference letters, are these suffice for acs ?

Regards


----------



## sashflashysash

mandy2137 said:


> Also I have attested my educational docs on 2nd July 2014 along with passport, but reference letters needed to be attested yet. do I need to attested all docs with one date only or I can go further with different date as well?



Senior or in same position colleague or manager must give a first person Statutory affidavit and you should get the Notary attestation done. Along with that, you must provide payslips(preferably first and last) , if the company doesnt issue the ACS recommended reference letter.

All documents must be notarized.



Statutory Affidafit stamping is important incase of the current company's statutory affidavit

(**Valid for India)


----------



## mandy2137

I have letters from the companies then I think no need salary slips. My question was that my passport and educational docs were get attested on 2nd July 2014, but I will get attested reference letters, Can I submit these docs with different attested dates?


----------



## sashflashysash

mandy2137 said:


> I have letters from the companies then I think no need salary slips. My question was that my passport and educational docs were get attested on 2nd July 2014, but I will get attested reference letters, Can I submit these docs with different attested dates?


My thought is that dates shouldnt matter. ACS should understand that the documentation were attested as and when it was received.


----------



## vimalnair

vimalnair said:


> Hi Friends,
> I have been asked to file my application through RPL (Recognition of Prior Learning) as my degree and 15 years of experience do not match. Now i need to fill the RPL form, pay 50 $ and submit the same so that they will continue with my ACS evaluation.
> I would like to ask you buddies to help me with an idea as to how to fill the RPL. If anybody is having any sample then please share it with me. I have been given time till this month end to submit the same.
> Requesting help from you all.
> 
> Thanks,
> Vimal


Hi friends,
Kindly help me with an sample RPL report or at least some explaination to fields as to what is intended in those fields...

Vimal


----------



## Srilatha

I got my ACS letter(from april 2006 to till now) in the year 2013 Sep and valid for 2015 Sep.As I am BTech(Electronics), ACS has deducted 4 yrs as suitability requirement and got from June 2010.So I got 5 points for that.Totally I have 50 points now.
Can I include my trainee experience to that which is of 1 year(from may 2005 to march 2006) and go for Skill reassessment ?If I go for Skill assessment again I may get 10 points to work experience and my total points would increase to 55.I wanted to apply for NSW SS this October?

Please let me know.


----------



## jhp

Srilatha said:


> I got my ACS letter(from april 2006 to till now) in the year 2013 Sep and valid for 2015 Sep.As I am BTech(Electronics), ACS has deducted 4 yrs as suitability requirement and got from June 2010.So I got 5 points for that.Totally I have 50 points now.
> Can I include my trainee experience to that which is of 1 year(from may 2005 to march 2006) and go for Skill reassessment ?If I go for Skill assessment again I may get 10 points to work experience and my total points would increase to 55.I wanted to apply for NSW SS this October?
> 
> Please let me know.


I believe training experience would not be accepted by DIBP later, and could lead to visa rejection, better try for 489 , that could give you 10 points. Seniors please correct me if I am wrong here.


----------



## Srilatha

I am applying as 261313 (software engineer) and for which states I can apply with 489 visa subclass?


----------



## jhp

Srilatha said:


> I am applying as 261313 (software engineer) and for which states I can apply with 489 visa subclass?


You need to check state websites individually, you can find the SOL there. 


NSW SOL 2014-2015 for your reference.

http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0019/25147/NSW-State-Occupation-List.pdf


----------



## luckyz

Have received Positive Assessment from ACS. Submitted 5 Years 4 Months and all has been assessed. After excluding 2 years as per their rule. 

I have 3 Years 4 Months in hand and this gives me 5 Points.

The Break Up would be:
Age = 30 Points
Degree = 15 Points
Experience = 5 Points
IELTS = Scheduled on 6th September 2014 (7 in each module) = 10 Points

Total = 60 Points.

If I can get Victoria SS additional 5 points and total can be 65 Points.

My question is.. While applying to Victoria for SS, will my complete 5 Years 4 Months would be considered or just 3 Years 4 Months??

Because, Victoria require minimum 5 years for 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) profile.

Regards
Luckyz


----------



## harish2020

I have close to 8 years of experience in Software Engineering starting september 2006, But ACS has just considered my experience only after September 2012, My 6 years of experience is not considered, My bachelors degree is assesed as Minor in compuring. During the 6 year period, I was in Australia for couple of years, Just wondering if I shall be able to claim 5 points for one year Austrlia work experience?


----------



## mandy2137

With which degree you got assessed?


----------



## harish2020

B.Sc (Applied Sciences)


----------



## mandy2137

Is it computer science?


----------



## harish2020

it is not computer Science, it is triple major, Math, physics and Chemistry, I did have 3 Computer related papers


----------



## mandy2137

that might be the reason, they considered it minor


----------



## harish2020

You didn't answer to my actual question


----------



## luckyz

Some one pls help me with my questions


----------



## jhp

luckyz said:


> Have received Positive Assessment from ACS. Submitted 5 Years 4 Months and all has been assessed. After excluding 2 years as per their rule.
> 
> I have 3 Years 4 Months in hand and this gives me 5 Points.
> 
> The Break Up would be:
> Age = 30 Points
> Degree = 15 Points
> Experience = 5 Points
> IELTS = Scheduled on 6th September 2014 (7 in each module) = 10 Points
> 
> Total = 60 Points.
> 
> If I can get Victoria SS additional 5 points and total can be 65 Points.
> 
> My question is.. While applying to Victoria for SS, will my complete 5 Years 4 Months would be considered or just 3 Years 4 Months??
> 
> Because, Victoria require minimum 5 years for 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) profile.
> 
> Regards
> Luckyz



Victoria would only consider the experience assessed by ACS, thus you will get 5 points for you experience. Still it will be better to clarify with Victoria through email.


----------



## msarkar_expat

*ACS Positive Assessment*

Hi Guys,

Got my ACS positive assessment just in 4 working days. I submitted on 16th July and received the result today. They deducted 2 years as expected. 

First step done, next is IELTS. Long way to go.....

Thanks,
MS


----------



## harish2020

Please give me some suggestion should I go for Federal or SS?

I have 8 years exp in S/w engineering, degree assesed as minor in compuring, with fedral I'm getting only 55 points, I have 2 years of experience in Australia, Just wondering how shall I claim this 5 points, this 2 years in Australia is not considered by ACS, as they considered my experience post sep 2012, the time I was in Aus was befre sep 2012.

Experience - 0 Points
Age : 30 points
Education 15 points
Ielts 10 Points


----------



## mandy2137

Fantastic !! Congrats man


----------



## mandy2137

Adding docs in ACS, can I submit degree+marksheets in merged file?


----------



## msarkar_expat

You need separate PDF documents for degree certificate and all mark sheets.


----------



## mandy2137

msarkar_expat said:


> You need separate PDF documents for degree certificate and all mark sheets.



Hi Msarkar, 

Thanks, one more question, when we select ANZSCO code in the first step of ACS skill select site, do we need to add any file over there. I am following:

Skill select Code(here do we need to add any file?>>Personal detail(passport))>>Contact Details>>relevant qualification>>relevant experience >>payment & submit.


----------



## msarkar_expat

mandy2137 said:


> Hi Msarkar,
> 
> Thanks, one more question, when we select ANZSCO code in the first step of ACS skill select site, do we need to add any file over there. I am following:
> 
> Skill select Code(here do we need to add any file?>>Personal detail(passport))>>Contact Details>>relevant qualification>>relevant experience >>payment & submit.


No need to attach any document at that step. Is there any provision for attaching a doc over there?


----------



## mandy2137

msarkar_expat said:


> No need to attach any document at that step. Is there any provision for attaching a doc over there?


No there is not, I have just applied for ACS .


----------



## msarkar_expat

mandy2137 said:


> No there is not, I have just applied for ACS .


Great!!!

Now waiting phase...hopefully you'll get the desired result soon. By the way, is your IELTS done?


----------



## lovetosmack

luckyz said:


> Have received Positive Assessment from ACS. Submitted 5 Years 4 Months and all has been assessed. After excluding 2 years as per their rule.
> 
> I have 3 Years 4 Months in hand and this gives me 5 Points.
> 
> The Break Up would be:
> Age = 30 Points
> Degree = 15 Points
> Experience = 5 Points
> IELTS = Scheduled on 6th September 2014 (7 in each module) = 10 Points
> 
> Total = 60 Points.
> 
> If I can get Victoria SS additional 5 points and total can be 65 Points.
> 
> My question is.. While applying to Victoria for SS, will my complete 5 Years 4 Months would be considered or just 3 Years 4 Months??
> 
> Because, Victoria require minimum 5 years for 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) profile.
> 
> Regards
> Luckyz



Try posting it here - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/149532-victoria-state-sponsorship-291.html

That's the more relevant thread for your question.


----------



## Vasu G

jhp said:


> Victoria would only consider the experience assessed by ACS, thus you will get 5 points for you experience. Still it will be better to clarify with Victoria through email.


Absolutely not dude !!!! Victoria considers your overall experience for their application. 

Points come into picture only when you file your EOI, in which you have to enter only ACS considered experience.


----------



## Vasu G

luckyz said:


> Have received Positive Assessment from ACS. Submitted 5 Years 4 Months and all has been assessed. After excluding 2 years as per their rule.
> 
> I have 3 Years 4 Months in hand and this gives me 5 Points.
> 
> The Break Up would be:
> Age = 30 Points
> Degree = 15 Points
> Experience = 5 Points
> IELTS = Scheduled on 6th September 2014 (7 in each module) = 10 Points
> 
> Total = 60 Points.
> 
> If I can get Victoria SS additional 5 points and total can be 65 Points.
> 
> My question is.. While applying to Victoria for SS, will my complete 5 Years 4 Months would be considered or just 3 Years 4 Months??
> 
> Because, Victoria require minimum 5 years for 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) profile.
> 
> Regards
> Luckyz


Hey luckyz,

Victoria considers your overall experience, I had a similar question during the initial stage of my application. So, I dropped a mail to them, they have replied the same. 

Don't worry. Get 7 bands in each module and apply.

All the best !!!


----------



## mehul23976

I received ACS assessment Positive with below quote.
Your Skills have been assessed ti be suitable for Migration Under 263111.

The following employement after May 2005 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevent to 263111.

Please suggest how much point i count for experience.


----------



## mandy2137

msarkar_expat said:


> Great!!!
> 
> Now waiting phase...hopefully you'll get the desired result soon. By the way, is your IELTS done?


Thanks dear, 

Not yet, I will applying for IELTS after ACS done.


----------



## jhp

Vasu G said:


> Absolutely not dude !!!! Victoria considers your overall experience for their application.
> 
> Points come into picture only when you file your EOI, in which you have to enter only ACS considered experience.


@Vasu, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

mehul23976 said:


> I received ACS assessment Positive with below quote.
> Your Skills have been assessed ti be suitable for Migration Under 263111.
> 
> The following employement after May 2005 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevent to 263111.
> 
> Please suggest how much point i count for experience.



Start counting from June 2005 till today. You will get the output. Assuming all your experience is counted. 

Let me know if any other info is required.

Cheers


----------



## jhp

mehul23976 said:


> I received ACS assessment Positive with below quote.
> Your Skills have been assessed ti be suitable for Migration Under 263111.
> 
> The following employement after May 2005 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevent to 263111.
> 
> Please suggest how much point i count for experience.


If your experience is assessed after May 2005, you would be getting 15 points for you experience.


----------



## mandy2137

I submitted my ACS yesterday, now on stage 4.


----------



## 189756

mandy2137 said:


> I submitted my ACS yesterday, now on stage 4.


They are really quick in processing now, you should get it in a week if all good


----------



## mandy2137

Hope for the positive...have you got urs?


----------



## 189756

i applied on 15th and got it on 21 July positive  i have only one year AUS experience


----------



## mandy2137

Fantastic mate, 

really quick, one member of the forum got his ACS positive with 5-6 days.


----------



## mehul23976

Thanks for your reply


----------



## sashflashysash

Received my +ve ACS assesment today yesterday. Let me know if you guys have any questions for ACS- _will be happy to answer._ I had a mix of statutory declarationS and company reference experience. I started my career in 02/2005 and they have considered my experience from 02/2007(rightly so). I have an engg degree in Computer(BTW)

I am applying by myself and not going through an agent


----------



## mandy2137

sashflashysash said:


> Received my +ve ACS assesment today yesterday. Let me know if you guys have any questions for ACS- _will be happy to answer._ I had a mix of statutory declarationS and company reference experience. I started my career in 02/2005 and they have considered my experience from 02/2007(rightly so). I have an engg degree in Computer(BTW)
> 
> I am applying by myself and not going through an agent


Congrats mate, 

I have applied my acs 22nd july, now on stage 4. 

Thanks


----------



## sashflashysash

mandy2137 said:


> Congrats mate,
> 
> I have applied my acs 22nd july, now on stage 4.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks. 
My assessment went to stage 4 in two days and then back to Stage 3 for an additional document and then the very next day, I got a positive assessment result. All the best, expect it to be done in less than 2 weeks(if all good!)


----------



## mandy2137

Hope for the positive.


----------



## mandy2137

what additional docs they demanded from you?


----------



## kpathak

*Need help regarding ACS assessment*

Hi All,

I need help in regards to applying for ACS assessment. I am a web developer by profession with 4 yrs experience. I did my graduation from gujarat university and than did Masters from Brisbane. So I have two yrs masters degree from Australia.

I have few questions,

1. Please give me checklist of documents that I have to send to ACS
2. One of the company where I worked for two years, closed their operations permanently. So how do I get my exp letter from this company?
3. Do I require to submit marksheets of all 3 years for graduation?


Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## jhp

kpathak said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need help in regards to applying for ACS assessment. I am a web developer by profession with 4 yrs experience. I did my graduation from gujarat university and than did Masters from Brisbane. So I have two yrs masters degree from Australia.
> 
> I have few questions,
> 
> 1. Please give me checklist of documents that I have to send to ACS
> 2. One of the company where I worked for two years, closed their operations permanently. So how do I get my exp letter from this company?
> 3. Do I require to submit marksheets of all 3 years for graduation?
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance.


You need to submit the following

Marksheets
Transcripts
Degree
Provisional Degree (if any)
Reference letters from company / Statutory declaration
Passport
Cover letter (optional)


----------



## sashflashysash

kpathak said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need help in regards to applying for ACS assessment. I am a web developer by profession with 4 yrs experience. I did my graduation from gujarat university and than did Masters from Brisbane. So I have two yrs masters degree from Australia.
> 
> I have few questions,
> 
> 1. Please give me checklist of documents that I have to send to ACS
> 2. One of the company where I worked for two years, closed their operations permanently. So how do I get my exp letter from this company?
> 3. Do I require to submit marksheets of all 3 years for graduation?
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance.


1. Everything is in here. Read the 1.3 Mb PDF(Skills Assessment Guide for applicants over and over again.

2. When company references are not available, statutory declarations from colleague or manager in that company is the only way out.

3. They ask for transcripts. What I missed was scanning and including the last part of transcripts. Dont forget to do so because there is where the subjects are listed.
In my case, they asked me for the complete transcript. In order to get everything covered, I send the transcript and all semesters marks in the same pdf. Then, the assessment went through.


----------



## sashflashysash

mandy2137 said:


> what additional docs they demanded from you?


What I missed was scanning and including the last page of transcript. Dont forget to do so because there is where the subjects are listed.
In order to get everything covered, I sent the transcript and all semesters marks in the same pdf. Then, the assessment went through.


----------



## kpathak

Thanks JHP and sashflashysash


----------



## pjoshi

Hi All,

I have B.E. Mech. degree and 14 years of IT experience. Out of this around 7 years its in developer/analyst type of role and 7 years in management role. Now, if I apply for assessment to ACT as ICT PM, will they deduct 6 years of PM experience and leave me with 1 year exp or 6 years of my earlier IT experience will be deducted and full 7 years of PM experience will be retained?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## aamir321

*My current experience not considered*

Hi sashflashysash,

I also got the acs results today and they have not considered my current experience. I had submitted statutory declaration on a stamp paper and organization chart. I didn't submit the payslips though.

Do you think pay slips are the reason for my current experience not being considered?


Did you submit payslips with your statutory declaration? If yes, did you also get the payslips attested?


----------



## friendlysan

Hi Everybody
I have a question regarding docs to be submitted for ACS skills assessment & visa applications in general:

1. What do I do with the docs which already are in soft format i.e. payslips (in pdf already), bank statement etc. which are already available with me in soft format? - Do I upload them as-is OR
take a print out and have those notarized and then scan them and upload in the system?
2. About hard copies of my docs, do I take a xerox of these and have it notarized and then scan them and upload in the system or can I simply scan their colored copy and upload?

Help deeply appreciated!!


----------



## sashflashysash

aamir321 said:


> Hi sashflashysash,
> 
> I also got the acs results today and they have not considered my current experience. I had submitted statutory declaration on a stamp paper and organization chart. I didn't submit the payslips though.
> 
> Do you think pay slips are the reason for my current experience not being considered?
> 
> 
> Did you submit payslips with your statutory declaration? If yes, did you also get the payslips attested?


1) Statutory Declaration has to be a first person declaration by your colleague or your manager. 

It should start somethin like :

I, [Your colleague name/manager name] working as [so and so] bearing [so and so ID], at [so and so] company at[ this and that] do solemnly make the following declaration:

a) Mr [Your name] is working as .... 
b) As of the date of stamping of this statutory affidavit[dated : so and so] , Mr [Your name ] is working as


---> Put as much as information as possible with all the work details etc etc..

After all this, end with the line

Declared at [so and so] date at [so and so] location before me,

{notary public}

[Remember to have 5 seals of the Notary Public]. This is not the normal notarization where a single seal might do the work.

2) Payslips should be provided by your reference(colleague or manager), preferably first and last payslip.

Remember to get everything Notarized and attested
I got a colored scan, and did notarization and uploaded the document in a single pdf for each employment(Note the terms- single pdf /each employment).
The same was with my BTech degree(one pdf)

Try for a re-evaluation.

Hope this helps
SFS


----------



## sashflashysash

friendlysan said:


> Hi Everybody
> I have a question regarding docs to be submitted for ACS skills assessment & visa applications in general:
> 
> 1. What do I do with the docs which already are in soft format i.e. payslips (in pdf already), bank statement etc. which are already available with me in soft format? - Do I upload them as-is OR
> take a print out and have those notarized and then scan them and upload in the system?
> 2. About hard copies of my docs, do I take a xerox of these and have it notarized and then scan them and upload in the system or can I simply scan their colored copy and upload?
> 
> Help deeply appreciated!!


Take colored printouts, notarize and attest and then upload (<3 mb per file, at <200 dpi resolution PDF)


----------



## mandy2137

is it necessary to keep 200 dpi for pdf?


----------



## sashflashysash

mandy2137 said:


> is it necessary to keep 200 dpi for pdf?


Buddy, read document checklist ! 
Document Checklist
Use this checklist to ensure all your essential documents are submitted. Certified copies of your original documents need to be uploaded in PDF format into the Online Application Form.
 Consolidate all pages into one PDF document for each qualification and each employment entry.
 Scan documents at a low resolution setting of no higher than 200 DPI.
 Maximum 3MB per PDF upload.
 Please do not “Password” protect PDF files.
Personal Documents


----------



## mandy2137

I kept less than 200 dpi :fingerscrossed:


----------



## pjoshi

pjoshi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have B.E. Mech. degree and 14 years of IT experience. Out of this around 7 years its in developer/analyst type of role and 7 years in management role. Now, if I apply for assessment to ACT as ICT PM, will they deduct 6 years of PM experience and leave me with 1 year exp or 6 years of my earlier IT experience will be deducted and full 7 years of PM experience will be retained?
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


Hello Everyone,

Can someone pls help me on my query?

Thanks.


----------



## lovetosmack

pjoshi said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Can someone pls help me on my query?
> 
> Thanks.


Depending on case to case basis ACT may consider your entire "relevant " experience even though ACS may not. It depends on your ACS result letter. No one can tell for sure. Apply to ACS with entire experience claiming as PM and wait to see how many years they'll accept. Based on that you can proceed further.


----------



## lovetosmack

pjoshi said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Can someone pls help me on my query?
> 
> Thanks.


To answer your question point blank, they will deduct RELEVANT experience and not irrelevant experience.

Quoting from ACS document. 

The skill level requirement met date is dependent on the completion of both the relevant qualification and relevant work experience.


Read section 5 in this doc for better understanding https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf


----------



## bigdaddy

pjoshi said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Can someone pls help me on my query?
> 
> Thanks.



Get your reference letter drafted to cover the project lead or technical lead type responsibilities that you played in IT role... In current IT industry you will have to play all the roles E2E, so its about getting that included in your reference letter. Have the conversation with your employer for the reference letter. 

Its the reference letter that is considered before deducting or accepting the experience as relevant to the Job code.


----------



## nicemathan

I cannot give you a direct answer but let me explain what happened with my assessment.

I have close to 10 years exp., in three companies.

Out of which first two companies profiles were not relevant. So, it was not considered

Of the relevant exp., again 2 years was deducted. My edu., was engg in IT. If you are from a non-IT background and claiming for IT job code then they might deduct 4 years of your relevant exp., going by the trend which I have noticed in this forum.

The same might be applicable to your case too. It all depends on the job code and your evidence shown against that job code.

I hope it helps.



pjoshi said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Can someone pls help me on my query?
> 
> Thanks.



Originally Posted by pjoshi View Post
Hi All,

I have B.E. Mech. degree and 14 years of IT experience. Out of this around 7 years its in developer/analyst type of role and 7 years in management role. Now, if I apply for assessment to ACT as ICT PM, will they deduct 6 years of PM experience and leave me with 1 year exp or 6 years of my earlier IT experience will be deducted and full 7 years of PM experience will be retained?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## pjoshi

Thank you all for your response. As per 'additional closely related ICT units' given for ICT PM role, looks like they may consider my experience as SE and TA as well. 

Nicemathan,
What was the role you applied for? Was your experience of first two companies in IT?


----------



## atmahesh

I have 

1. marksheets
2. passport
3. degree certificate

and arranging reference letters

is university transcript mandatory?

I believe transcript is usually sealed. do we need to unseal it and scan it in order to send it across? Just wanna confirm, because once it is broken, it is not official.




jhp said:


> You need to submit the following
> 
> Marksheets
> Transcripts
> Degree
> Provisional Degree (if any)
> Reference letters from company / Statutory declaration
> Passport
> Cover letter (optional)


----------



## mandy2137

atmahesh said:


> I have
> 
> 1. marksheets
> 2. passport
> 3. degree certificate
> 
> and arranging reference letters
> 
> is university transcript mandatory?
> 
> I believe transcript is usually sealed. do we need to unseal it and scan it in order to send it across? Just wanna confirm, because once it is broken, it is not official.



I have submitted degree as certificate and marksheets as transcripts, other mentioned docs are fine for ACS


----------



## jhp

mandy2137 said:


> I have submitted degree as certificate and marksheets as transcripts, other mentioned docs are fine for ACS


I believe marksheet and transcript is different document as marksheet has details of subjects for individual year / semester while transcript is a consolidated statement. ACS may required both. I have seen ACS demanding for additional documents such as transcript from some people. You may search forum for this. I opine, you should provide transcripts as well. I am from Guj university. I got transcripts from my college by paying required charges.


----------



## mandy2137

jhp said:


> I believe marksheet and transcript is different document as marksheet has details of subjects for individual year / semester while transcript is a consolidated statement. ACS may required both. I have seen ACS demanding for additional documents such as transcript from some people. You may search forum for this. I opine, you should provide transcripts as well. I am from Guj university. I got transcripts from my college by paying required charges.


But someone told me that I can submit degree as certificate and marksheets transcript and I did. 

Will it be a any problem ?


----------



## mandy2137

I was Googling now, I saw marksheets can be considered as transcript.


----------



## jhp

mandy2137 said:


> I was Googling now, I saw marksheets can be considered as transcript.


Great. Good luck mate!


----------



## mandy2137

thanks


----------



## syedmal

I applied on April 10th 2014 and recieved positive results on June 10th 2014


----------



## mandy2137

Hello Guys, 

First of all "THANKS YOU WAHEGURU JI"

I got my ACS result just 45 minutes before, its POSITIVE.

Here is their letter:

Dear Mr Bhardwaj, 

Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 22 July 2014. 

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Your qualification has been assessed as follows: 
Your Bachelor of Computer Applications from Punjab Technical University completed December 2009 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing. 

The following employment after June 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Dates: 06/10 - 01/14 (3yrs 7mths)
Position: Software Developer 
Employer: XXXXXXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 02/14 - 07/14 (0yrs 5mths)
Position: Software Developer 
Employer: XXXXXXXXX
Country: INDIA 

Quick question: Do i need to reply their letter?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

No Not required, Not you can starting calculating and focus on getting 60 points.

Age, Education, IELTS and Experience... in total 60 points. Here i can see you have to really work on IELTS to get 60.

Cheers



mandy2137 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> First of all "THANKS YOU WAHEGURU JI"
> 
> I got my ACS result just 45 minutes before, its POSITIVE.
> 
> Here is their letter:
> 
> Dear Mr Bhardwaj,
> 
> Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 22 July 2014.
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Computer Applications from Punjab Technical University completed December 2009 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> The following employment after June 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 06/10 - 01/14 (3yrs 7mths)
> Position: Software Developer
> Employer: XXXXXXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 02/14 - 07/14 (0yrs 5mths)
> Position: Software Developer
> Employer: XXXXXXXXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Quick question: Do i need to reply their letter?


----------



## mandy2137

prgeek001 said:


> No Not required, Not you can starting calculating and focus on getting 60 points.
> 
> Age, Education, IELTS and Experience... in total 60 points. Here i can see you have to really work on IELTS to get 60.
> 
> Cheers


Now I have :

Age: 30

Education: 15

IELTS: ???


If I get 7 in each then points will be 55, then Can I apply for state sponsorship with 55?

Regards


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

Here is the link where you can find points :

https://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/points-tested-migration-fact-sheet.pdf

AGE-30
EDU-15
EXP-0
IELTS-10 or 20.. if you gain 7,then you can apply for VIC SS to get 5 points. 
For NSW SS , it is closed now and will reopen in Oct , till then you have to wait.

Also you need to check for other SS like SA or Qland..

Best of luck

Cheers




mandy2137 said:


> Now I have :
> 
> Age: 30
> 
> Education: 15
> 
> IELTS: ???
> 
> 
> If I get 7 in each then points will be 55, then Can I apply for state sponsorship with 55?
> 
> Regards


----------



## mandy2137

prgeek001 said:


> Here is the link where you can find points :
> 
> https://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/points-tested-migration-fact-sheet.pdf
> 
> AGE-30
> EDU-15
> EXP-0
> IELTS-10 or 20.. if you gain 7,then you can apply for VIC SS to get 5 points.
> For NSW SS , it is closed now and will reopen in Oct , till then you have to wait.
> 
> Also you need to check for other SS like SA or Qland..
> 
> Best of luck
> 
> Cheers


thanks mate, 

Tasmania is another option for me with this code, Any IELTS TIPS? 

How should I prepare for IELTS? I saw you did well in IELTS? Would appreciate your assistance.


----------



## papushka

mandy2137 said:


> thanks mate, Tasmania is another option for me with this code, Any IELTS TIPS? How should I prepare for IELTS? I saw you did well in IELTS? Would appreciate your assistance.


How often does SS open up ? In particular SA


----------



## zakir

Hello Guys,

Just want to know some details. I applied for ACS as a System Administrator, I showed them I am working from 2010-2014(Currently Working) But they consider my experience from 2012 means i am losing almost 2 years . My point is that will i get 5 points for Experience from DIAC or not when i apply ? Waiting for response .


----------



## mandy2137

Hi Zakir, 

No you will not get any point with your experience, ACS considered your 2 years relevant exp. 
My ACS is same (2010-2014) and they reduced 2 years experience.

thanks


----------



## zakir

mandy2137 said:


> Hi Zakir,
> 
> No you will not get any point with your experience, ACS considered your 2 years relevant exp.
> My ACS is same (2010-2014) and they reduced 2 years experience.
> 
> thanks


*Thanks Mandy,

If that is the case then i think i have to apply for Regional Area .

Age- 30 points
Edu-15 Points
Aus Edu- 5 Points
Ielts-0 Points
Regional Sponsor - 10 Points

Means When 2015 Start they will give me 5 points ....I think *


----------



## techie_po

mandy2137 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> First of all "THANKS YOU WAHEGURU JI"
> 
> I got my ACS result just 45 minutes before, its POSITIVE.
> 
> Here is their letter:
> 
> Dear Mr Bhardwaj,
> 
> Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 22 July 2014.
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Computer Applications from Punjab Technical University completed December 2009 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> The following employment after June 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 06/10 - 01/14 (3yrs 7mths)
> Position: Software Developer
> Employer: XXXXXXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 02/14 - 07/14 (0yrs 5mths)
> Position: Software Developer
> Employer: XXXXXXXXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Quick question: Do i need to reply their letter?



Congrats Mandy....Good to see that fellow forum members are getting quick assessment results. I, too, submitted my application around that time, and it is still in 'Stage 4'. So, a bit anxious and keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## zakir

techie_po said:


> Congrats Mandy....Good to see that fellow forum members are getting quick assessment results. I, too, submitted my application around that time, and it is still in 'Stage 4'. So, a bit anxious and keeping my fingers crossed.


With 2 years of deduction its hard to get 5 points now. Hope NSW -SS open with more than 1k Application.

Any one having news which states are getting open for System Administrator .


----------



## divyasharma4

*Filled my skill assessment for job code - 261314 s/w tester*

Hi,

I submitted my skilled assessment today as a Software tester. 



I have 7.5 years of experience in software testing (majorly manual) and have done BE in Electronics (Madhya Pradesh Technical University, India). Along with this I am also ISTQB certified for foundation level. Would I be considered as ICT Major with closely related to occupation?



Also, I read in guidelines that the vendor certifications need to be submitted with registration id/username and password. I got certified for ISTQB almost 6 years back and I don't have the userid or password details now. I have emailed the Indian Testing Board to send me the details. On the ISTQB website my name appears when checked for certified testers using month of exam. Do I still need to submit these details? If yes, where should I mention them - in a different pdf altogether apart from the certificate? Or should it be on my resume that I uploaded?

Thanks,
Divya

IELTS - 7.5 each | ACS submitted:fingerscrossed:


----------



## techie_po

divyasharma4 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted my skilled assessment today as a Software tester.
> 
> 
> 
> I have 7.5 years of experience in software testing (majorly manual) and have done BE in Electronics (Madhya Pradesh Technical University, India). Along with this I am also ISTQB certified for foundation level. Would I be considered as ICT Major with closely related to occupation?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I read in guidelines that the vendor certifications need to be submitted with registration id/username and password. I got certified for ISTQB almost 6 years back and I don't have the userid or password details now. I have emailed the Indian Testing Board to send me the details. On the ISTQB website my name appears when checked for certified testers using month of exam. Do I still need to submit these details? If yes, where should I mention them - in a different pdf altogether apart from the certificate? Or should it be on my resume that I uploaded?
> 
> Thanks,
> Divya
> 
> IELTS - 7.5 each | ACS submitted:fingerscrossed:



I don't think ACS recognizes ISTQB, they only refer to Microsoft or Cisco certifications as mentioned on their website. But, you should be ready with the details in case Case Officer asks to provide some sort of proof for the same as mentioned in your CV. All the best for the assessment,

Seniors, please correct me in case you've got a different opinion on the above.


----------



## mandy2137

zakir said:


> *Thanks Mandy,
> 
> If that is the case then i think i have to apply for Regional Area .
> 
> Age- 30 points
> Edu-15 Points
> Aus Edu- 5 Points
> Ielts-0 Points
> Regional Sponsor - 10 Points
> 
> Means When 2015 Start they will give me 5 points ....I think *


Did you not attempt your IELTS?


----------



## mandy2137

techie_po said:


> Congrats Mandy....Good to see that fellow forum members are getting quick assessment results. I, too, submitted my application around that time, and it is still in 'Stage 4'. So, a bit anxious and keeping my fingers crossed.


Thanks Dear and All the best. 

When did you submit your ACS?


----------



## techie_po

mandy2137 said:


> Thanks Dear and All the best.
> 
> When did you submit your ACS?


22nd and still waiting :juggle:


----------



## ashish1137

mandy2137 said:


> Thanks Dear and All the best.
> 
> When did you submit your ACS?


hey mandy,

congratulations on ur successful assessment. For IELTS, I'd suggest get coaching and there are certain threads for ielts as well. 

Why I suggest coaching is because Punjabi's have issues with grammar.  (no offense, and exceptions are always there). or at least I had and hence ALWAYS scored less in writing. So its better to take help from some institute. Beleive me it helps. Also some states do require minimum experience for ss. Read each state's website and conditions thoroughly.

All the best


----------



## divyasharma4

techie_po said:


> I don't think ACS recognizes ISTQB, they only refer to Microsoft or Cisco certifications as mentioned on their website. But, you should be ready with the details in case Case Officer asks to provide some sort of proof for the same as mentioned in your CV. All the best for the assessment,
> 
> Seniors, please correct me in case you've got a different opinion on the above.


Thanks techi_po. You are right. I mentioned details of this certification to support my experience as a s/w tester. Thanks for the info.


----------



## mandy2137

techie_po said:


> 22nd and still waiting :juggle:


No worries dear, you can get it this week with Positive


----------



## mandy2137

ashish1137 said:


> hey mandy,
> 
> congratulations on ur successful assessment. For IELTS, I'd suggest get coaching and there are certain threads for ielts as well.
> 
> Why I suggest coaching is because Punjabi's have issues with grammar.  (no offense, and exceptions are always there). or at least I had and hence ALWAYS scored less in writing. So its better to take help from some institute. Beleive me it helps. Also some states do require minimum experience for ss. Read each state's website and conditions thoroughly.
> 
> All the best



Thanks Ashish, 

I will try my hard for IELTS,"" Also some states do require minimum experience for ss. Read each state's website and conditions thoroughly.""

Does every state count experience as ACS do? 

When I search ANZSCO code in ANZSCOSEARCH.COM it shows 2 states "Tasmania and Vic" Can I apply for only these 2 or I can have other options?


----------



## techie_po

mandy2137 said:


> No worries dear, you can get it this week with Positive


Received the result today and it is positive 
Now, looking forward to IELTS.


----------



## mandy2137

Congrats Mate, 

How many years experience they have reduced? 

All the best ahead.


----------



## techie_po

mandy2137 said:


> Congrats Mate,
> 
> How many years experience they have reduced?
> 
> All the best ahead.



They reduced 2 years as expected, and I'm left with 7 year 1 month experience now. Hovering over 55 points mark and clinging to IELTS now  

Thanks for the wishes and wish you the best as well.


----------



## mandy2137

Thanks dear,


----------



## ashish1137

mandy2137 said:


> Thanks Ashish,
> 
> I will try my hard for IELTS,"" Also some states do require minimum experience for ss. Read each state's website and conditions thoroughly.""
> 
> Does every state count experience as ACS do?
> 
> When I search ANZSCO code in ANZSCOSEARCH.COM it shows 2 states "Tasmania and Vic" Can I apply for only these 2 or I can have other options?


no states count whole experience without any deduction.
vic wud be better. try nsw as well.


----------



## lovetosmack

@ashish1137: That's not right. States consider whole experience for meeting their own minimum experience requirements. I'm sure about Victoria. But DIBP counts experience only after ACS skill met date.


----------



## pjoshi

Hi All,

Along with my Mechanical engineering, I had done a 2 years course from Aptech called 'Higher Diploma in Software Engineering'. I completed that in 1999. Will ACS consider this as ICT Major? 
Somehow I have marksheet of 1 semester of this course is missing, though I have completion certificate.

Thanks in advance,
Joshi


----------



## ashish1137

lovetosmack said:


> @ashish1137: That's not right. States consider whole experience for meeting their own minimum experience requirements. I'm sure about Victoria. But DIBP counts experience only after ACS skill met date.


i said yhe same thing mate. please read it as.
No, states count the whole experience.


----------



## ashish1137

pjoshi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Along with my Mechanical engineering, I had done a 2 years course from Aptech called 'Higher Diploma in Software Engineering'. I completed that in 1999. Will ACS consider this as ICT Major?
> Somehow I have marksheet of 1 semester of this course is missing, though I have completion certificate.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Joshi


not sure of it would be considered as ict major but you need all semester marksheets so that acs can refer to the subjects that you have studied.


----------



## lovetosmack

ashish1137 said:


> i said yhe same thing mate. please read it as.
> No, states count the whole experience.


Hahaha.. One missing full stop changed its meaning when I read. 

1. No states consider... 
2. No. States consider... 

I mistook you were talking about the first meaning.


----------



## athar.dcsian

*Should I get new ACS report?*

Hi Friends,

I would be thankful if you could shed some light on my query below.

I received positive ACS assessment in May 2013. 

1) It includes experience from Company_A till Feb 2013 however I continued same job there till Feb 2014. 

2) Then, I joined Company_B in Mar 2014 and working till date (same role/code - If I apply again ACS, 100% I will get positive assessment).

Should I apply for New ACS application to claim experience till today? 
OR 
my existing ACS report with updated letter from Company_A and experience letter from Company_B would be enough for State Sponsorship and DIAC process?

Please advise.

Thanks,
Athar


----------



## rohit1_sharma

athar.dcsian said:


> Hi Friends, I would be thankful if you could shed some light on my query below. I received positive ACS assessment in May 2013. 1) It includes experience from Company_A till Feb 2013 however I continued same job there till Feb 2014. 2) Then, I joined Company_B in Mar 2014 and working till date (same role/code - If I apply again ACS, 100% I will get positive assessment). Should I apply for New ACS application to claim experience till today? OR my existing ACS report with updated letter from Company_A and experience letter from Company_B would be enough for State Sponsorship and DIAC process? Please advise. Thanks, Athar


There is no need to get reassessment done. If your current job is also on same Roles and responsibilities, you can just provide proof of continues employment through payslips, bank statement etc. they will
Consider your exprerice till date without the new assessment report.


----------



## athar.dcsian

Many Thanks Rohit.

I already have visa 189 invitation (received 25th July) but I am not availing it due to the fact that ACS has deducted 4 years experience and someone earlier suggested me to ignore ACS report and go with full experience. However, now I am not opting this (too risky to lose that much visa amount) and now trying for NSW SS Visa 190.

My query is should I create another EOI for Visa 190 OR wait for 2 months to get this invitation expired and then update EOI for Visa 190 option. NSW SS should be filed by 14th October.

What do you suggest?

Thanks,
Athar



rohit1_sharma said:


> There is no need to get reassessment done. If your current job is also on same Roles and responsibilities, you can just provide proof of continues employment through payslips, bank statement etc. they will
> Consider your exprerice till date without the new assessment report.


----------



## ashish1137

athar.dcsian said:


> Many Thanks Rohit.
> 
> I already have visa 189 invitation (received 25th July) but I am not availing it due to the fact that ACS has deducted 4 years experience and someone earlier suggested me to ignore ACS report and go with full experience. However, now I am not opting this (too risky to lose that much visa amount) and now trying for NSW SS Visa 190.
> 
> My query is should I create another EOI for Visa 190 OR wait for 2 months to get this invitation expired and then update EOI for Visa 190 option. NSW SS should be filed by 14th October.
> 
> What do you suggest?
> 
> Thanks,
> Athar


Hi Athar,

I think one of us has a serious misunderstanding.

If u already have an invitation, how does deduction of 4 years impacts further. all such issues are only toll you get invite. everything is null n void after tgat.

Sorry to quote but i am surprised to see an example who wants to apply for 190 after getting 189  invite. please clear my doubts or yours.


----------



## athar.dcsian

ashish1137 said:


> Hi Athar,
> 
> I think one of us has a serious misunderstanding.
> 
> If u already have an invitation, how does deduction of 4 years impacts further. all such issues are only toll you get invite. everything is null n void after tgat.
> 
> Sorry to quote but i am surprised to see an example who wants to apply for 190 after getting 189 invite. please clear my doubts or yours.


Hi Ashish,

Let me clear the confusion

Last year, I filled EOI with 60 points (including 15 points for complete experience). Now, I got 189 invitation based on that EOI. 

However as per ACS, my 4 years should be deducted which I ignore when filling EOI. 

Now after consulting with forum members, I concluded that I should had claimed experience points only as per ACS (means ending up to 55 points) that's why filing 189 visa will 100% lead to rejection. 

Hence, now looking for NSW visa 190.

Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## ashish1137

athar.dcsian said:


> Hi Ashish,
> 
> Let me clear the confusion
> 
> Last year, I filled EOI with 60 points (including 15 points for complete experience). Now, I got 189 invitation based on that EOI.
> 
> However as per ACS, my 4 years should be deducted which I ignore when filling EOI.
> 
> Now after consulting with forum members, I concluded that I should had claimed experience points only as per ACS (means ending up to 55 points) that's why filing 189 visa will 100% lead to rejection.
> 
> Hence, now looking for NSW visa 190.
> 
> Thanks for your feedback.


But as per my knowledge old acs stands valid. if u got it done before june 2013.

there are a lot of examples like prgeek001 and others who claimed there full exoerience and there acs is from 2012. Why do you think it would not be valid. Did you try posting this question to dibp. They too have responded positively to such questions.


----------



## athar.dcsian

ashish1137 said:


> But as per my knowledge old acs stands valid. if u got it done before june 2013.
> 
> there are a lot of examples like prgeek001 and others who claimed there full exoerience and there acs is from 2012. Why do you think it would not be valid. Did you try posting this question to dibp. They too have responded positively to such questions.


Hi Ashish, 

Thanks for the feedback. 

Yes my ACS was issued in May 2013 and still valid. 
I have read about few cases on the forum who got rejection because of this confusion. Can you please let me know how to contact DIBP? I would definitely send them email to confirm.


----------



## lovetosmack

athar.dcsian said:


> Hi Ashish,
> 
> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> Yes my ACS was issued in May 2013 and still valid.
> I have read about few cases on the forum who got rejection because of this confusion. Can you please let me know how to contact DIBP? I would definitely send them email to confirm.


Please post your ACS letter details here. Does it have the Skilled Met Date on it that says "Your employment after <DATE> is considered valid?


----------



## athar.dcsian

lovetosmack said:


> Please post your ACS letter details here. Does it have the Skilled Met Date on it that says "Your employment after <DATE> is considered valid?


Yes it has deemed date. Exact text is as below:

The following employment after November 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriatelyskilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code. 

However, I started the job from Mar 2005 after completing AQF Bachelors (ICT Major) equivalent degree in Dec 2004.


----------



## lovetosmack

Then you are doing the right thing. You can only claim for experience after November 2008 STRICTLY.


----------



## athar.dcsian

lovetosmack said:


> Then you are doing the right thing. You can only claim for experience after November 2008 STRICTLY.


Yes I also concluded that too. Thanks for the confirmation being a senior.

I have another query, can you please have a look at this thread. Many thanks

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/516450-title-contradiction-between-acs-reference-letter.html


----------



## lakshmim_84

*Just submitted ACS Application*

I have submitted my ACS application on 10th august. The status is changed to "With assessor " on 11 August. 
Fingers crossed now:fingerscrossed:


----------



## mandy2137

They are very quick with process, you will get your result within a week if all goes well!!


----------



## lakshmim_84

Hope to get the result soon. Meanwhile preparing for IELTS


----------



## mandy2137

have you booked exam date? I have mine on 20th sep.


----------



## lakshmim_84

Not yet booked. Will book soon


----------



## swatsandy

I think you have to wait for another 12 weeks to get the outcome. you will be in queue till the time.


----------



## kpathak

*About reference letter*

Hi,

The company where I worked for 2 years, closed its business. And my manager of that same company refuses to sign statutory declaration. What is the way out for this?

Can I prepare self declaration and submit bank statements (which gives details about salary deposits) and pay slips as a proof of I was working with that company during that duration? ACS will approve this?

Any help will be appreciated.

Thanks a lot.
Kpathak


----------



## rohit1_sharma

kpathak said:


> Hi,
> 
> The company where I worked for 2 years, closed its business. And my manager of that same company refuses to sign statutory declaration. What is the way out for this?
> 
> Can I prepare self declaration and submit bank statements (which gives details about salary deposits) and pay slips as a proof of I was working with that company during that duration? ACS will approve this?
> 
> Any help will be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> Kpathak


It's not mandatory to get the Third part declaration from a Manager. You can get a declaration from any colleague who worked with you during that time. Try to get a reference from a senior colleague who might be just one level higher than you. In addition you will have to provide the Service Certificate of that employer.


----------



## kpathak

rohit1_sharma said:


> It's not mandatory to get the Third part declaration from a Manager. You can get a declaration from any colleague who worked with you during that time. Try to get a reference from a senior colleague who might be just one level higher than you. In addition you will have to provide the Service Certificate of that employer.


Thanks for this reply Rohit. Actually I was Team Leader in that company so was senior among my team and no other senior apart from manager. Can I get declaration from fellow colleague?

And what documents I need to attach of that colleague?

Thanks again.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

kpathak said:


> Thanks for this reply Rohit. Actually I was Team Leader in that company so was senior among my team and no other senior apart from manager. Can I get declaration from fellow colleague?
> 
> And what documents I need to attach of that colleague?
> 
> Thanks again.


Yes, You can get it from the colleague as well. The format of the affidavit for Third Party Statutory Declaration can be like the one below:

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*STAMP PAPER*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: xx/xx/xxxx

To whomsover it may concern

This is in reference to *Your Name* who was employed as *Your Designation* at *Organisation name, City, Country* as a *fulltime* employee. He was working with me and his dates of employment are from *Start Date - End Date*.

He was an expert in his domain and his Roles and Responsibilities were as follows:


Roles and Responsibilities aligned and written as per ANZSCO Code Description. 7 - 10 bullet points


Signature


I am currently employed with *Referral's present Organisation Name* and my Designation is *Referral current Designation*


Name: *Referral full name*
Designation: *Referral Current Designation*
Email: *Referral Personal / Work email*
Mobile No. : *Referral Mobile Number*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*NOTARY SEAL with Reg No. and Name of Advocate*


*Seal stating Document attested and Sworn in front of me*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

You can use this format for all your referrals and there is no need to get the letter from HR with roles and responsibilities. All you need to do is that the present referral should provide official email address and when you upload your documents for ACS Assessment, ensure that you scan the Affidavit and Service Certificate in the same PDF. For current employer Scan the affidavit and the First Payslip and the most recent payslip in same document.

I have done the same for all my employers and it was fine. Two other friends of mine have also done the exact same thing and got a positive assessment. 

The most important thing is to align roles and responsibilities to from ANZSCO Code Description.


----------



## kpathak

rohit1_sharma said:


> Yes, You can get it from the colleague as well. The format of the affidavit for Third Party Statutory Declaration can be like the one below:
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *STAMP PAPER*
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: xx/xx/xxxx
> 
> To whomsover it may concern
> 
> This is in reference to *Your Name* who was employed as *Your Designation* at *Organisation name, City, Country* as a *fulltime* employee. He was working with me and his dates of employment are from *Start Date - End Date*.
> 
> He was an expert in his domain and his Roles and Responsibilities were as follows:
> 
> 
> Roles and Responsibilities aligned and written as per ANZSCO Code Description. 7 - 10 bullet points
> 
> 
> Signature
> 
> 
> I am currently employed with *Referral's present Organisation Name* and my Designation is *Referral current Designation*
> 
> 
> Name: *Referral full name*
> Designation: *Referral Current Designation*
> Email: *Referral Personal / Work email*
> Mobile No. : *Referral Mobile Number*
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *NOTARY SEAL with Reg No. and Name of Advocate*
> 
> 
> *Seal stating Document attested and Sworn in front of me*
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> You can use this format for all your referrals and there is no need to get the letter from HR with roles and responsibilities. All you need to do is that the present referral should provide official email address and when you upload your documents for ACS Assessment, ensure that you scan the Affidavit and Service Certificate in the same PDF. For current employer Scan the affidavit and the First Payslip and the most recent payslip in same document.
> 
> I have done the same for all my employers and it was fine. Two other friends of mine have also done the exact same thing and got a positive assessment.
> 
> The most important thing is to align roles and responsibilities to from ANZSCO Code Description.



Thanks a lot Rohit for your detailed reply. One last question, do I need to attached any ID proof or anything of referral?

Thanks mate.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

kpathak said:


> Thanks a lot Rohit for your detailed reply. One last question, do I need to attached any ID proof or anything of referral?
> 
> Thanks mate.


No, You don't need any ID Proof of the referral. The details given in the affidavit will be sufficient.


----------



## kpathak

rohit1_sharma said:


> No, You don't need any ID Proof of the referral. The details given in the affidavit will be sufficient.


Ok. Thanks Rohit.


----------



## morply

Hi I am in the process of submitting my application and I have the following question:

I am currently employed by a company and I managed to prepare:
- statutory declaration on 23 June 2014
- payslip for March 2014

I am sill employed by that company and I have wondered what date to enter in to date for that experience period:
- March 2014 (last presented payslip)
- June 2014 (date of statutory declaration)
- August 2014 (date of application submission)

Which date will ACS take as end of my relevant experience?


----------



## athar.dcsian

morply said:


> Hi I am in the process of submitting my application and I have the following question:
> 
> I am currently employed by a company and I managed to prepare:
> - statutory declaration on 23 June 2014
> - payslip for March 2014
> 
> I am sill employed by that company and I have wondered what date to enter in to date for that experience period:
> - March 2014 (last presented payslip)
> - June 2014 (date of statutory declaration)
> - August 2014 (date of application submission)
> 
> Which date will ACS take as end of my relevant experience?


Date of application submission. ACS will also consider date.


----------



## TeamRanger

morply said:


> Hi I am in the process of submitting my application and I have the following question: I am currently employed by a company and I managed to prepare: - statutory declaration on 23 June 2014 - payslip for March 2014 I am sill employed by that company and I have wondered what date to enter in to date for that experience period: - March 2014 (last presented payslip) - June 2014 (date of statutory declaration) - August 2014 (date of application submission) Which date will ACS take as end of my relevant experience?


There is god chance it would be June 2014. The company reference letter I had April 14 mentioned in it. And although I submitted ACS in may, ACS mentioned April as end of relevant experience. Nevertheless , this shouldn't matter as long as you are able to have financial documents like pay slips for the remaining months by the time you apply for visa.


----------



## urbanm

Hi all,
can anyone inform me on recent (last 2 months) ACS processing times for RPL applications?
I've applied for ICT Business Analyst via RPL, and I'm very anxious on the outcome. :fingerscrossed:
Thanks in advance!


----------



## lakshmim_84

urbanm said:


> Hi all,
> can anyone inform me on recent (last 2 months) ACS processing times for RPL applications?
> I've applied for ICT Business Analyst via RPL, and I'm very anxious on the outcome. :fingerscrossed:
> Thanks in advance!


Can take anywhere between 25 days to 12 weeks. Fingers crossed


----------



## hnguyen88

Hi guys, newbie here please be kind :baby:

So I just realized that my ANZSCO code assessed by ACS was not on the SOL, even CSOL. Given its already passed the 60 days time frame to submit a review, is it possible for me to re-apply to get a different code (still slightly related to my study) to be compliant with the ANZSCO listed on SOL? I just graduated a bachelor degree and have no prior experience to be considered. 

Many thanks


----------



## urbanm

hnguyen88 said:


> Hi guys, newbie here please be kind :baby:
> 
> So I just realized that my ANZSCO code assessed by ACS was not on the SOL, even CSOL. Given its already passed the 60 days time frame to submit a review, is it possible for me to re-apply to get a different code (still slightly related to my study) to be compliant with the ANZSCO listed on SOL? I just graduated a bachelor degree and have no prior experience to be considered.
> 
> Many thanks


Hi,
According to my knowledge, ACS requires post-qualification work experience, no matter what the ANZSCO code.
You can re-apply for assessment under a different code, but I don't think it will be +ve if you don't have work experience. Unless it is an Australian Bachelo Degree, of course. 
Check ot this: https://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria-2014.pdf
Regards,
m.

Update:
After posting my reply, I realised you're in Melbourne, so you must be an Australian Graduate. Is so, you certainly can apply for a re-assessment under a different code.
Good luck.


----------



## hnguyen88

urbanm said:


> Hi,
> Update:
> After posting my reply, I realised you're in Melbourne, so you must be an Australian Graduate. Is so, you certainly can apply for a re-assessment under a different code.
> Good luck.


Yeah I do living in Melb as Australian Graduate, apologies for any misunderstanding 

The thing is at the first time when I applied for skill assessment, ACS based on my study unit outline, the result was Network Administrator 263112, while the closest one that allowed on SOL/CSOL is Computer Network and Systems Engineer 263111. . So it gets me wondering if there is any different this time around when I apply for a re-assessment under a different code, with the same materials like before. 

If that doesn't possible then I'm obviously screwed... out:


----------



## urbanm

hnguyen88 said:


> Yeah I do living in Melb as Australian Graduate, apologies for any misunderstanding
> 
> The thing is at the first time when I applied for skill assessment, ACS based on my study unit outline, the result was Network Administrator 263112, while the closest one that allowed on SOL/CSOL is Computer Network and Systems Engineer 263111. . So it gets me wondering if there is any different this time around when I apply for a re-assessment under a different code, with the same materials like before.
> 
> If that doesn't possible then I'm obviously screwed... out:


Network admin is on CSOL, and it is in Low Availability category in SA. Have a look:
https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol_data

What about network analyst (263113)?


----------



## hnguyen88

urbanm said:


> Network admin is on CSOL, and it is in Low Availability category in SA. What about network analyst (263113)?


I will have a check on the SA list like you said, thanks for that. 

Like i said before, it is possible to have a different code when you apply for a re-assessment? 

At the moment I'm on my TR and trying to work in a related IT job. Is the job Computer Technician (mostly fixing PC/laptop hardware, reinstall windows and stuff) can be assumed as close-related with Network Administrator? I know its a long shot but still better than unemployed at all.


----------



## urbanm

hnguyen88 said:


> I will have a check on the SA list like you said, thanks for that.
> 
> Like i said before, it is possible to have a different code when you apply for a re-assessment?
> 
> At the moment I'm on my TR and trying to work in a related IT job. Is the job Computer Technician (mostly fixing PC/laptop hardware, reinstall windows and stuff) can be assumed as close-related with Network Administrator? I know its a long shot but still better than unemployed at all.


Sorry, I cannot advise you on this. I hope there'll be someone who can.


----------



## ashish1137

athar.dcsian said:


> Yes it has deemed date. Exact text is as below:
> 
> The following employment after November 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriatelyskilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> However, I started the job from Mar 2005 after completing AQF Bachelors (ICT Major) equivalent degree in Dec 2004.


Hi athar,

today only ggupta has received his grant. his was the same case and acs was near expiry.

Hence your acs stands valid. Apply soon and al the best.


----------



## athar.dcsian

ashish1137 said:


> Hi athar,
> 
> today only ggupta has received his grant. his was the same case and acs was near expiry.
> 
> Hence your acs stands valid. Apply soon and al the best.


Thanks Ashish once again to boost the confidence. Yes I am ready for NSW Visa 190 October intake. 

Many congrats to Gupta


----------



## ashish1137

urbanm said:


> Sorry, I cannot advise you on this. I hope there'll be someone who can.


Hi Urbanm,

Youcan get reassessment done with a different code. However tweak your duties and responsibilities like thrre should not be a major change while it should match your new job code at the same time.

There are specific cases as these and references have been given on the forum itself. Please try searching and you will find relevant examples.

Just trying to figure out how you ended up in such a situation.


----------



## urbanm

ashish1137 said:


> Hi Urbanm,
> 
> Youcan get reassessment done with a different code. However tweak your duties and responsibilities like thrre should not be a major change while it should match your new job code at the same time.
> 
> There are specific cases as these and references have been given on the forum itself. Please try searching and you will find relevant examples.
> 
> Just trying to figure out how you ended up in such a situation.


Hi ashish,
It was not me but nguyen, who had a problem, I just tried to help, which I hopefully did - partly, of course .
I've applied for ACS assessment (RPL route) a week ago, and currently waiting (impatiently ) for the outcome.
Thanks,
m.


----------



## hnguyen88

ashish1137 said:


> Hi Urbanm,
> 
> Youcan get reassessment done with a different code. However tweak your duties and responsibilities like thrre should not be a major change while it should match your new job code at the same time.
> 
> There are specific cases as these and references have been given on the forum itself. Please try searching and you will find relevant examples.
> 
> Just trying to figure out how you ended up in such a situation.


Thanks for your input. I will have a look and see if there is a match with just a little different.


----------



## kpathak

*Web developer letter sample*

Hello,

I am looking for some sample work reference letter who have applied as web developer.

Anyone share it please.

Thanks,


----------



## athar.dcsian

ashish1137 said:


> Hi Urbanm,
> 
> Youcan get reassessment done with a different code. However tweak your duties and responsibilities like thrre should not be a major change while it should match your new job code at the same time.
> 
> There are specific cases as these and references have been given on the forum itself. Please try searching and you will find relevant examples.
> 
> Just trying to figure out how you ended up in such a situation.


Hi Ashish,

one of my friend has same sort of case. If you can please advise for him as well.

He has positive ACS assessment as Software Tester but couldn't apply because ST was removed from NSW CSOL. Now, he wants to apply as Business Analyst. 

Can he apply for ACS again as Business Analyst by submitting the updated letter (Title + JD)? Won't ACS take it fraud because 2 different letters from same company during same duration? Will ACS be able to identify his case itself if he doesn't tell them regarding previous assessment?

What are the possibilities for him. Please advise.


----------



## ashish1137

athar.dcsian said:


> Hi Ashish,
> 
> one of my friend has same sort of case. If you can please advise for him as well.
> 
> He has positive ACS assessment as Software Tester but couldn't apply because ST was removed from NSW CSOL. Now, he wants to apply as Business Analyst.
> 
> Can he apply for ACS again as Business Analyst by submitting the updated letter (Title + JD)? Won't ACS take it fraud because 2 different letters from same company during same duration? Will ACS be able to identify his case itself if he doesn't tell them regarding previous assessment?
> 
> What are the possibilities for him. Please advise.


I am clueless here friend. The roles are entirely different. Ask him to search on the blog for such cases.


----------



## adnanvb

athar.dcsian said:


> Hi Ashish,
> 
> one of my friend has same sort of case. If you can please advise for him as well.
> 
> He has positive ACS assessment as Software Tester but couldn't apply because ST was removed from NSW CSOL. Now, he wants to apply as Business Analyst.
> 
> Can he apply for ACS again as Business Analyst by submitting the updated letter (Title + JD)? Won't ACS take it fraud because 2 different letters from same company during same duration? Will ACS be able to identify his case itself if he doesn't tell them regarding previous assessment?
> 
> What are the possibilities for him. Please advise.


No problem at all. He can apply again. Just keep it in mind that Job responsibilities & Title should be similar. All the best.


----------



## athar.dcsian

adnanvb said:


> No problem at all. He can apply again. Just keep it in mind that Job responsibilities & Title should be similar. All the best.


Thanks Adnan. 
How sure you are about these? 

Won't ACS take it as fraud because 2 different letters from same company during same duration will be issued (Software Tester and Business Analyst)? Will ACS be able to identify his case itself if he doesn't tell them regarding previous assessment?

Have you seen such case before?


----------



## adnanvb

athar.dcsian said:


> Thanks Adnan.
> How sure you are about these?
> 
> Won't ACS take it as fraud because 2 different letters from same company during same duration will be issued (Software Tester and Business Analyst)? Will ACS be able to identify his case itself if he doesn't tell them regarding previous assessment?
> 
> Have you seen such case before?


One of my friend has done like this.


----------



## ashish1137

adnanvb said:


> One of my friend has done like this.


Hi Adnan,

Please be sure of what you advise. People have to spend their hard earned money on lomg awaited dream. Software tester and ba are two entirely different categories. Can you detail under what categories your friend applied 1st and 2nd time so that we can also gain some information out of it.


----------



## adnanvb

ashish1137 said:


> Hi Adnan,
> 
> Please be sure of what you advise. People have to spend their hard earned money on lomg awaited dream. Software tester and ba are two entirely different categories. Can you detail under what categories your friend applied 1st and 2nd time so that we can also gain some information out of it.


Bro, first of all i am not convincing anyone to do such things. I have mentioned what i found. My friend applied on system analyst first then he went through computer network & system engineering.


----------



## ashish1137

adnanvb said:


> Bro, first of all i am not convincing anyone to do such things. I have mentioned what i found. My friend applied on system analyst first then he went through computer network & system engineering.


Hmmm, I agree mate. Just quote certain examples so that a person can relate. Just wanted to say this. So both times your friend's acs was positive?


----------



## adnanvb

ashish1137 said:


> Hmmm, I agree mate. Just quote certain examples so that a person can relate. Just wanted to say this. So both times your friend's acs was positive?


Yeah fortunately....


----------



## urbanm

Hi, forum members!

has anyone received ACS application results recently? If so, how long did it take, and was it normal skills assessment or RPL?
I know processing times might vary on a case by case basis, but I am still curious. 
Thanks!


----------



## adnanvb

urbanm said:


> Hi, forum members!
> 
> has anyone received ACS application results recently? If so, how long did it take, and was it normal skills assessment or RPL?
> I know processing times might vary on a case by case basis, but I am still curious.
> Thanks!


I've got my result within 5 days. My occupation code is 263111


----------



## lakshmim_84

Got the ACS result today. Can't believe that they took only 8 days. I had submitted on 10 aug and got the result on 18. 
Anyway, Its a positive assessment and they have deducted only 2 yrs in work experience


----------



## adnanvb

lakshmim_84 said:


> Got the ACS result today. Can't believe that they took only 8 days. I had submitted on 10 aug and got the result on 18.
> Anyway, Its a positive assessment and they have deducted only 2 yrs in work experience


May I know ur occupation?


----------



## lakshmim_84

adnanvb said:


> May I know ur occupation?


Software engineer. My designation is Technical Lead


----------



## urbanm

5 days and 8 days ... wow  That is really fast!
Mine is already taking longer, I submitted it on the 7th. But mine is an RPL application, which I suppose takes longer, since they have to read a 30 pages RPL report.
Anyway, thanks for the info, and good luck with the whole process!


----------



## mandy2137

urbanm said:


> Hi, forum members!
> 
> has anyone received ACS application results recently? If so, how long did it take, and was it normal skills assessment or RPL?
> I know processing times might vary on a case by case basis, but I am still curious.
> Thanks!


I got my acs result with in 6 days, it was normal skill select process.


----------



## jaspreet2108

*Applied ACS on 14th Aug*

I've also applied for ACS on 14th Aug. The status is already in Step 4 i.e. Being assessed by the authorities. Hoping for positive reply.

My profile is BTECH (ECE) and I've applied for Software Engineer with 4.5 years of experience.:thumb::fingerscrossed:


----------



## mandy2137

jaspreet2108 said:


> I've also applied for ACS on 14th Aug. The status is already in Step 4 i.e. Being assessed by the authorities. Hoping for positive reply.
> 
> My profile is BTECH (ECE) and I've applied for Software Engineer with 4.5 years of experience.:thumb::fingerscrossed:



Sure you will get it in few days hopefully this week. They are very quick nowadays. 

Also deduction of 2 years if your education equal to AQF .


----------



## jaspreet2108

mandy2137 said:


> Sure you will get it in few days hopefully this week. They are very quick nowadays.
> 
> Also deduction of 2 years if your education equal to AQF .


So, is BTECH in ECE equivalent to ICT Major?


----------



## kpathak

mandy2137 said:


> I got my acs result with in 6 days, it was normal skill select process.


Do they perform phone verification with employer or anything?


----------



## mimo88

*Relieving letter format*

Hi guys,

I lost my relieving letter for one of my company and in process make a reference letter for the same. I wonder if someone could help me with relieving letter format ?

In process of collecting documents before applying for ACS review. 

Thanking you in advance.


----------



## adnanvb

mandy2137 said:


> Sure you will get it in few days hopefully this week. They are very quick nowadays.
> 
> Also deduction of 2 years if your education equal to AQF .


But they deducted 4 years though my education equal to AQF


----------



## mandy2137

adnanvb said:


> But they deducted 4 years though my education equal to AQF


What is your qualification? I have assessed with 2 years deduction.


----------



## mandy2137

kpathak said:


> Do they perform phone verification with employer or anything?


No I don't think.


----------



## adnanvb

mandy2137 said:


> What is your qualification? I have assessed with 2 years deduction.


Completed 4 years Bachelor in Computer Science & My occupation code is 263111


----------



## mandy2137

jaspreet2108 said:


> So, is BTECH in ECE equivalent to ICT Major?


Yes, I think


----------



## jaspreet2108

mimo88 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I lost my relieving letter for one of my company and in process make a reference letter for the same. I wonder if someone could help me with relieving letter format ?
> 
> In process of collecting documents before applying for ACS review.
> 
> Thanking you in advance.


Hi,

My relieving letter is of below format:

Relieving CUM Service Certificate 

Dear xxx,

With reference to your letter of resignation, We hereby accept your resignation from the services of the company.

Your service record is as follows:

Name: xxxx
Designation: Software Engineer
Date of Joining: dd/mm/yyyy
Date of Leaving: dd/mm/yyyy
Reasons for leaving: Resignation

You are relieved after the working hours on dd/mm/yyyy as per the terms of your appointment.

Your accounts, if any, will be settled by our accounts department.

We wish you all the best for your future endeavors.

Yours Sincerely,
xxxxx
Authorized Signatory
Separations Team


----------



## jaspreet2108

mandy2137 said:


> Yes, I think


Great 

Although, my points are completing without experience points also, but there is no harm in getting some extra points..


----------



## mandy2137

how many points you have in pocket? have done with ielts?


----------



## mimo88

Many thanks jaspreet,

I am looking for self declaration format of relieving letter as i dont have it from employer.

Mimo88


----------



## ashish1137

jaspreet2108 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My relieving letter is of below format:
> 
> Relieving CUM Service Certificate
> 
> Dear xxx,
> 
> With reference to your letter of resignation, We hereby accept your resignation from the services of the company.
> 
> Your service record is as follows:
> 
> Name: xxxx
> Designation: Software Engineer
> Date of Joining: dd/mm/yyyy
> Date of Leaving: dd/mm/yyyy
> Reasons for leaving: Resignation
> 
> You are relieved after the working hours on dd/mm/yyyy as per the terms of your appointment.
> 
> Your accounts, if any, will be settled by our accounts department.
> 
> We wish you all the best for your future endeavors.
> 
> Yours Sincerely,
> xxxxx
> Authorized Signatory
> Separations Team


get your location of work and your hours of work per day or per week if you can.


----------



## ashish1137

mimo88 said:


> Many thanks jaspreet,
> 
> I am looking for self declaration format of relieving letter as i dont have it from employer.
> 
> Mimo88


better you get it made. you would require while filing visa as well.


----------



## ashish1137

mimo88 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I lost my relieving letter for one of my company and in process make a reference letter for the same. I wonder if someone could help me with relieving letter format ?
> 
> In process of collecting documents before applying for ACS review.
> 
> Thanking you in advance.


you still need releiving letter. even while visa so it is better you get one.



kpathak said:


> Do they perform phone verification with employer or anything?


Yes they do verification.



jaspreet2108 said:


> So, is BTECH in ECE equivalent to ICT Major?


It is considered as ICT major but your education and employment do not go hand in hand, hence four years deduction.


----------



## mimo88

Thanks ashish

I have salary slips of the company. Will that be sufficient if i dont have relieving letter and make a self declaration letter.

Thanks mimo88


----------



## pdhadhal

jaspreet2108 said:


> I've also applied for ACS on 14th Aug. The status is already in Step 4 i.e. Being assessed by the authorities. Hoping for positive reply.
> 
> My profile is BTECH (ECE) and I've applied for Software Engineer with 4.5 years of experience.:thumb::fingerscrossed:


You will surely get 4 years deduction because of your BTECH (ECE) .


----------



## Srilatha

pdhadhal said:


> You will surely get 4 years deduction because of your BTECH (ECE) .


Yes you are absolutely right. For B.Tech (ECE) 4 years are deducted by ACS for suitability requirement.


----------



## mimo88

ashish1137 said:


> you still need releiving letter. even while visa so it is better you get one.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they do verification.
> 
> 
> 
> It is considered as ICT major but your education and employment do not go hand in hand, hence four years deduction.


Hi

I have 8 years of exp but before graduation and I know ACS counts exp after your graduation.
Though I am making 60 points even without my work exp points. 

My question is:

1. Can I show my exp during EOI and other stages even I will not claim points against it.
2. Will I get a VISA even if i dont claim work exp points and make it to 60 points ? Sub Class 190.

My agent says since you have 8 years of exp you will be granted VISA but I am bit sceptical regarding this.

Your views will be appreciated.

Thanks
mimo88


----------



## ashish1137

mimo88 said:


> Thanks ashish
> 
> I have salary slips of the company. Will that be sufficient if i dont have relieving letter and make a self declaration letter.
> 
> Thanks mimo88


You need to get one unless the company is closed and it is impossible to get one (in this case a self declaration with proper justification might work) but if there is no genuine reason, it is better you get the relieving letter.


----------



## mimo88

ashish1137 said:


> You need to get one unless the company is closed and it is impossible to get one (in this case a self declaration with proper justification might work) but if there is no genuine reason, it is better you get the relieving letter.


Thanks ashish

Ley me check if i can get it. The company has closed its branch in my city. Though company is operating in different city. Not getting any lead to contact.


----------



## ashish1137

*Got text reference for your*



mimo88 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have 8 years of exp but before graduation and I know ACS counts exp after your graduation.
> Though I am making 60 points even without my work exp points.
> 
> My question is:
> 
> 1. Can I show my exp during EOI and other stages even I will not claim points against it.
> 2. Will I get a VISA even if i dont claim work exp points and make it to 60 points ? Sub Class 190.
> 
> My agent says since you have 8 years of exp you will be granted VISA but I am bit sceptical regarding this.
> 
> Your views will be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> mimo88



Your case seems a bit complex but I searched on dibp website and found the following description from the document Guidelines for Applicants. I hope you must have done some diploma before starting your job, if not, please ignore the below text and post. If yes, then it seems you have a good chance of qualifying in ACS:

_Australian Computer Society | Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants | V3.2 | 2014 Page 4 
* Diploma and Vendor Certification *
1. If your Diploma or Vendor Certification is assessed as having an ICT major which is closely related to your nominated occupation, you will require 5 years relevant
work experience completed within the past 10 years or 6 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history (whichever provides the earliest skill date) to meet the suitability criteria.

2. If your Diploma or Vendor Certification is assessed as having an ICT major which is
NOT closely related to you r nominated occupation, you will require 6 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history to meet the suitability criteria.

* Non ICT Diploma or Higher *
1. If your degree is assessed with insufficient ICT content , you will require 6 years
relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history, plus
a suitable Recognition of Prior Learning (RPL) application to meet the suitability criteria .

* Work Experience Only–Recognition of Prior Learning [\B]
1. If you do not hold any tertiary educational qualifications, you will require 8 years
relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history, plus a suitable Recognition of Prior Learning (RPL) application to meet the suitability criteria.*_*

I hope this helps, in order to give any personal (but not expert ) opinion, you would need to publish all your education and work ex details and degree as well.

And please hire a MARA certified agent only even if they are costly, they will hopefully guide you. Most of the agents will not guide you right. Sole reason is they have to earn from our money, so they will anyhow push you blindly going for acs. Please do your homework as well.*


----------



## ashish1137

mimo88 said:


> Thanks ashish
> 
> Ley me check if i can get it. The company has closed its branch in my city. Though company is operating in different city. Not getting any lead to contact.


Try if you can contact some friends.
If not friends, then approach head HR, or deptt. HR or recruiter, anyone until you find the right contact. You would require to put in some efforts but that is a beginning of a journey to your dream destination you will pursue in due course of next 8 - 12 months.


----------



## mimo88

ashish1137 said:


> Your case seems a bit complex but I searched on dibp website and found the following description from the document Guidelines for Applicants. I hope you must have done some diploma before starting your job, if not, please ignore the below text and post. If yes, then it seems you have a good chance of qualifying in ACS:
> 
> Australian Computer Society | Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants | V3.2 | 2014 Page 4
> Diploma and Vendor Certification
> 1. If your Diploma or Vendor Certification is assessed as having an ICT major which is closely related to your nominated occupation, you will require 5 years relevant
> work experience completed within the past 10 years or 6 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history (whichever provides the earliest skill date) to meet the suitability criteria.
> 
> 2. If your Diploma or Vendor Certification is assessed as having an ICT major which is
> NOT closely related to you r nominated occupation, you will require 6 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history to meet the suitability criteria.
> 
> Non ICT Diploma or Higher
> 1. If your degree is assessed with insufficient ICT content , you will require 6 years
> relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history, plus
> a suitable Recognition of Prior Learning (RPL) application to meet the suitability criteria .
> 
> Work Experience Only&#150;Recognition of Prior Learning [\B]
> 1. If you do not hold any tertiary educational qualifications, you will require 8 years
> relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history, plus a suitable Recognition of Prior Learning (RPL) application to meet the suitability criteria.
> 
> I hope this helps, in order to give any personal (but not expert ) opinion, you would need to publish all your education and work ex details and degree as well.
> 
> And please hire a MARA certified agent only even if they are costly, they will hopefully guide you. Most of the agents will not guide you right. Sole reason is they have to earn from our money, so they will anyhow push you blindly going for acs. Please do your homework as well.


Thanks ashish. Yes i have done 1 year diploma in IT. And also have 6 technical certification. I am not sure if rpl is required.


----------



## mandy2137

Ashish, 

As you know I have done with ACS, preparing for IELTS nowadays. My question is this: 

If I get 8 in each component, then my points will be 65 then no need SS. If I got 7 in each then 55, no doubt I would need SS. 

I have 4 years 2 months exp and ACS has deducted 2 years exp of mine. Now:

-: Will state consider my 4 years 2 months exp if I go for SS? 

-: DIBP will also consider whole exp or they perform like ACS?

-:Can I apply for Visa with 4 years exp, I know, i am not claiming any point of exp?

thanks


----------



## mimo88

ashish1137 said:


> Your case seems a bit complex but I searched on dibp website and found the following description from the document Guidelines for Applicants. I hope you must have done some diploma before starting your job, if not, please ignore the below text and post. If yes, then it seems you have a good chance of qualifying in ACS:
> 
> _Australian Computer Society | Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants | V3.2 | 2014 Page 4
> * Diploma and Vendor Certification *
> 1. If your Diploma or Vendor Certification is assessed as having an ICT major which is closely related to your nominated occupation, you will require 5 years relevant
> work experience completed within the past 10 years or 6 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history (whichever provides the earliest skill date) to meet the suitability criteria.
> 
> 2. If your Diploma or Vendor Certification is assessed as having an ICT major which is
> NOT closely related to you r nominated occupation, you will require 6 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history to meet the suitability criteria.
> 
> * Non ICT Diploma or Higher *
> 1. If your degree is assessed with insufficient ICT content , you will require 6 years
> relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history, plus
> a suitable Recognition of Prior Learning (RPL) application to meet the suitability criteria .
> 
> * Work Experience Only–Recognition of Prior Learning [\B]
> 1. If you do not hold any tertiary educational qualifications, you will require 8 years
> relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history, plus a suitable Recognition of Prior Learning (RPL) application to meet the suitability criteria.*_*
> 
> I hope this helps, in order to give any personal (but not expert ) opinion, you would need to publish all your education and work ex details and degree as well.
> 
> And please hire a MARA certified agent only even if they are costly, they will hopefully guide you. Most of the agents will not guide you right. Sole reason is they have to earn from our money, so they will anyhow push you blindly going for acs. Please do your homework as well.*


*


Hi Ashish,

Below are my details; Input would be highly appreciated.

ANZSCO Code 262113 (systems administrator)

Study :
1 Year Diploma completed in the year 2002.
3 year BCA completed in the year 2013.

CERTIFICATIONS & TECHNICAL TRAININGS:

•	VMware Certified Professional – DCV (VCP 510)
•	VMware Certified Professional - DCV (VCP 410)
•	VMware Certified Associate – Cloud (VCAC510)
•	VMware Certified Associate – DCV (VCAD510)
•	VMware Certified Associate – WFM (VCAW510)
•	Citrix XenApp Server 6.0 Administration Training attended.
•	Microsoft official training on Windows Client 7.
•	ITIL Foundation V3.


Experience:

1. Oct 2004 - November 2006 (2 Years 2 month) - Systems Administrator ()
2. Nov 2006 - July 2007 (8 months) - Customer service executive (NON IT)
3. Aug 2007 - Dec 2007 (5 Months) - Customer Care Executive (NON IT)
4. Jan 2008 - Feb 2009 (1 Year) - Sr Technical Support Specialist
5. Feb 2009 - May 2011 (2 Years 3 months) - Systems administrator 2
6. May 2011 - Present (3 Years 3 months) - Assistant Manager IT

So this is all about my profile.

:fingerscrossed: Let me know how it looks ;*


----------



## urbanm

Hi guys&girls,
After just 2 weeks, I finally received my positive assessment from ACS yesterday.
2 weeks for an RPL application, I think this is awesome!
Wish you all the best and good luck!
Regards,
m.


----------



## mandy2137

urbanm said:


> Hi guys&girls,
> After just 2 weeks, I finally received my positive assessment from ACS yesterday.
> 2 weeks for an RPL application, I think this is awesome!
> Wish you all the best and good luck!
> Regards,
> m.


Congrats mate, 

Best for ahead!!!


----------



## ashish1137

mandy2137 said:


> Ashish,
> 
> As you know I have done with ACS, preparing for IELTS nowadays. My question is this:
> 
> If I get 8 in each component, then my points will be 65 then no need SS. If I got 7 in each then 55, no doubt I would need SS.
> 
> I have 4 years 2 months exp and ACS has deducted 2 years exp of mine. Now:
> 
> -: Will state consider my 4 years 2 months exp if I go for SS?
> 
> -: DIBP will also consider whole exp or they perform like ACS?
> 
> -:Can I apply for Visa with 4 years exp, I know, i am not claiming any point of exp?
> 
> thanks


1. yes.
2. dibp follows acs report.
3. you will fill your work x in 2 parts
3.1 one as irrelevant which acs deducted
3.2 other experience as relevant which acs
considered even if you are not claiming
points.

Hope I answered all your questions.


----------



## ashish1137

mimo88 said:


> Hi Ashish,
> 
> Below are my details; Input would be highly appreciated.
> 
> ANZSCO Code 262113 (systems administrator)
> 
> Study :
> 1 Year Diploma completed in the year 2002.
> 3 year BCA completed in the year 2013.
> 
> CERTIFICATIONS & TECHNICAL TRAININGS:
> 
> &#149;	VMware Certified Professional &#150; DCV (VCP 510)
> &#149;	VMware Certified Professional - DCV (VCP 410)
> &#149;	VMware Certified Associate &#150; Cloud (VCAC510)
> &#149;	VMware Certified Associate &#150; DCV (VCAD510)
> &#149;	VMware Certified Associate &#150; WFM (VCAW510)
> &#149;	Citrix XenApp Server 6.0 Administration Training attended.
> &#149;	Microsoft official training on Windows Client 7.
> &#149;	ITIL Foundation V3.
> 
> Experience:
> 
> 1. Oct 2004 - November 2006 (2 Years 2 month) - Systems Administrator ()
> 2. Nov 2006 - July 2007 (8 months) - Customer service executive (NON IT)
> 3. Aug 2007 - Dec 2007 (5 Months) - Customer Care Executive (NON IT)
> 4. Jan 2008 - Feb 2009 (1 Year) - Sr Technical Support Specialist
> 5. Feb 2009 - May 2011 (2 Years 3 months) - Systems administrator 2
> 6. May 2011 - Present (3 Years 3 months) - Assistant Manager IT
> 
> So this is all about my profile.
> 
> :fingerscrossed: Let me know how it looks ;


With all details, can you also give 
1. pass out year for each certification and 
2. the stream of your diploma and
3. whether you did your bca full time or part time?


----------



## ashish1137

urbanm said:


> Hi guys&girls,
> After just 2 weeks, I finally received my positive assessment from ACS yesterday.
> 2 weeks for an RPL application, I think this is awesome!
> Wish you all the best and good luck!
> Regards,
> m.


Congratulations urbanm, that is an awesome turnaround time. Why did u go for rpl route?
Mechanical stream!!!


----------



## urbanm

ashish1137 said:


> Congratulations urbanm, that is an awesome turnaround time. Why did u go for rpl route?
> Mechanical stream!!!


Hi ashish,
I went for RPL because my degree is in Business Administration and Controlling . But, I have 10+ years experence as data analyst, with a huge amount of sql and data mining and business intelligence. Thus, this was my only choice.
Regards,
m.


----------



## mandy2137

ashish1137 said:


> 1. yes.
> 2. dibp follows acs report.
> 3. you will fill your work x in 2 parts
> 3.1 one as irrelevant which acs deducted
> 3.2 other experience as relevant which acs
> considered even if you are not claiming
> points.
> 
> Hope I answered all your questions.


Thank you.

1. Someone saying in this form that my experience will be counted by DIBP after 2012 "After" clause is this true?

2. Ok

3. Can you please explain it in little more detail? 3.1 and 3.2?

4. While applying a visa, should I upload whole experience docs or only considered experience's docs?

5. Does low salary make any effect?


----------



## mimo88

ashish1137 said:


> With all details, can you also give
> 1. pass out year for each certification and
> 2. the stream of your diploma and
> 3. whether you did your bca full time or part time?



Hi Ashish, 

I have provided the details as requested. :fingerscrossed:

Study :
1 Year Diploma in IT completed in the year 2002.
3 year BCA completed in the year 2013 - Full Time

CERTIFICATIONS & TECHNICAL TRAININGS:

•	VMware Certified Professional – DCV (VCP 510) - 2014
•	VMware Certified Professional - DCV (VCP 410) - 2009
•	VMware Certified Associate – Cloud (VCAC510) - 2013
•	VMware Certified Associate – DCV (VCAD510) - 2013
•	VMware Certified Associate – WFM (VCAW510) - 2013
•	Citrix XenApp Server 6.0 Administration Training attended - 2011
•	Microsoft official training on Windows Client 7 - 2009
•	ITIL Foundation V3- 2009

Experience:

1. Oct 2004 - November 2006 (2 Years 2 month) - Systems Administrator ()
2. Nov 2006 - July 2007 (8 months) - Customer service executive (NON IT)
3. Aug 2007 - Dec 2007 (5 Months) - Customer Care Executive (NON IT)
4. Jan 2008 - Feb 2009 (1 Year) - Sr Technical Support Specialist
5. Feb 2009 - May 2011 (2 Years 3 months) - Systems administrator 2
6. May 2011 - Present (3 Years 3 months) - Assistant Manager IT


----------



## mimo88

Hi Ashish, 

I have provided the details as requested. :fingerscrossed:

Study :
1 Year Diploma in IT completed in the year 2002.
3 year BCA completed in the year 2013 - Full Time

CERTIFICATIONS & TECHNICAL TRAININGS:

•	VMware Certified Professional – DCV (VCP 510) - 2014
•	VMware Certified Professional - DCV (VCP 410) - 2009
•	VMware Certified Associate – Cloud (VCAC510) - 2013
•	VMware Certified Associate – DCV (VCAD510) - 2013
•	VMware Certified Associate – WFM (VCAW510) - 2013
•	Citrix XenApp Server 6.0 Administration Training attended - 2011
•	Microsoft official training on Windows Client 7 - 2009
•	ITIL Foundation V3- 2009

Experience:

1. Oct 2004 - November 2006 (2 Years 2 month) - Systems Administrator ()
2. Nov 2006 - July 2007 (8 months) - Customer service executive (NON IT)
3. Aug 2007 - Dec 2007 (5 Months) - Customer Care Executive (NON IT)
4. Jan 2008 - Feb 2009 (1 Year) - Sr Technical Support Specialist
5. Feb 2009 - May 2011 (2 Years 3 months) - Systems administrator 2
6. May 2011 - Present (3 Years 3 months) - Assistant Manager IT[/QUOTE]


----------



## athar.dcsian

Hi,

Yesterday I applied for ACS Skilled Application and today it's being moved to Step # 4 (Your Application is being Assessed by an Authorised Assessor.)

Can someone let me know how it much time it takes in this step before moving to final step?

Regards,
Athar


----------



## mandy2137

Hardly 5 days, I was on the 4th stage next day of my acs submission. It took only 6 days


----------



## athar.dcsian

mandy2137 said:


> Hardly 5 days, I was on the 4th stage next day of my acs submission. It took only 6 days


Same happened with me so far. So, I can also expect that amazing 6 days turnaround time by ACS 

Thanks for your response.


----------



## mandy2137

athar.dcsian said:


> Same happened with me so far. So, I can also expect that amazing 6 days turnaround time by ACS
> 
> Thanks for your response.


Sure, it may happened I would say. but they are very quick in these days. They declare result ere while if all goes well 

All the best


----------



## cvas

Hi all,

Newbie here.
I'm frm India, with B.E (ECE) and 4.5 yrs of work experience. Requesting you to kindly let me know how to proceed with the ACS evaluation?


----------



## ashish1137

mandy2137 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 1. Someone saying in this form that my experience will be counted by DIBP after 2012 "After" clause is this true?
> 
> 2. Ok
> 
> 3. Can you please explain it in little more detail? 3.1 and 3.2?
> 
> 4. While applying a visa, should I upload whole experience docs or only considered experience's docs?
> 
> 5. Does low salary make any effect?


1. after 2012? why? what is your start year of experience? Your degree stream? From where you did your degree-Australia or outside? Then i can answer first question.

If already done with acs, please remove company and other personal details except dates and post the result here.

3. There is a checkbox which asks a particular experience is relevant or not. So you will split your work x into non relevant and relevant and check or uncheck that checkbox.

4. Only considered experience docs would do. But co might ask other experience docs as well in certain cases. I only gave considered experience docs.

5. No


----------



## mandy2137

ashish1137 said:


> 1. after 2012? why? what is your start year of experience? Your degree stream? From where you did your degree-Australia or outside? Then i can answer first question.
> 
> If already done with acs, please remove company and other personal details except dates and post the result here.
> 
> 3. There is a checkbox which asks a particular experience is relevant or not. So you will split your work x into non relevant and relevant and check or uncheck that checkbox.
> 
> 4. Only considered experience docs would do. But co might ask other experience docs as well in certain cases. I only gave considered experience docs.
> 
> 5. No



I started working in 2010 June, I am graduate with Bachelor of Computer Applications, from PTU, Jalandhar, Punjab. I didn't mean by DIBP, I meant State will consider exp as ACS does?

Dear Mr Bhardwaj, 

Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 22 July 2014. 

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Your qualification has been assessed as follows: 
Your Bachelor of Computer Applications from Punjab Technical University completed December 2009 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing. 

The following employment after June 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code. 
Dates: 06/10 - 01/14 (3yrs 7mths) 
Position: XXXXXX
Employer: XXXX
Country: INDIA 
Dates: 02/14 - 07/14 (0yrs 5mths) 
Position: XXX 
Employer: XXX
Country: INDIA


----------



## mimo88

mimo88 said:


> Hi Ashish,
> 
> I have provided the details as requested. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Study :
> 1 Year Diploma in IT completed in the year 2002.
> 3 year BCA completed in the year 2013 - Full Time
> 
> CERTIFICATIONS & TECHNICAL TRAININGS:
> 
> •	VMware Certified Professional – DCV (VCP 510) - 2014
> •	VMware Certified Professional - DCV (VCP 410) - 2009
> •	VMware Certified Associate – Cloud (VCAC510) - 2013
> •	VMware Certified Associate – DCV (VCAD510) - 2013
> •	VMware Certified Associate – WFM (VCAW510) - 2013
> •	Citrix XenApp Server 6.0 Administration Training attended - 2011
> •	Microsoft official training on Windows Client 7 - 2009
> •	ITIL Foundation V3- 2009
> 
> Experience:
> 
> 1. Oct 2004 - November 2006 (2 Years 2 month) - Systems Administrator ()
> 2. Nov 2006 - July 2007 (8 months) - Customer service executive (NON IT)
> 3. Aug 2007 - Dec 2007 (5 Months) - Customer Care Executive (NON IT)
> 4. Jan 2008 - Feb 2009 (1 Year) - Sr Technical Support Specialist
> 5. Feb 2009 - May 2011 (2 Years 3 months) - Systems administrator 2
> 6. May 2011 - Present (3 Years 3 months) - Assistant Manager IT


Hi Ashish did u get time to go thru my details?


----------



## nicemathan

Hi Newbie,

Requesting you to take sometime and read through the previous pages in this thread, you will certainly find answers to your queries on ACS.

After which if you still have clarification please post in this thread we all are glad to assist you.

I hope it helps.



cvas said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Newbie here.
> I'm frm India, with B.E (ECE) and 4.5 yrs of work experience. Requesting you to kindly let me know how to proceed with the ACS evaluation?


----------



## cvas

ashish1137 said:


> It is considered as ICT major but your education and employment do not go hand in hand, hence four years deduction.


Hi, What is this 4 year deduction you speak of? 

I ask because I'm also from B.E (ECE) with 4.5 yrs of software experience. If you deduct 4 years from my exp, i'll be left with close to nothing.


----------



## ashish1137

mandy2137 said:


> I started working in 2010 June, I am graduate with Bachelor of Computer Applications, from PTU, Jalandhar, Punjab. I didn't mean by DIBP, I meant State will consider exp as ACS does?
> 
> Dear Mr Bhardwaj,
> 
> Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 22 July 2014.
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Computer Applications from Punjab Technical University completed December 2009 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> The following employment after June 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Dates: 06/10 - 01/14 (3yrs 7mths)
> Position: XXXXXX
> Employer: XXXX
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 02/14 - 07/14 (0yrs 5mths)
> Position: XXX
> Employer: XXX
> Country: INDIA


state will consider full experience. irrespective of what acs has evaluated.


----------



## mandy2137

ashish1137 said:


> state will consider full experience. irrespective of what acs has evaluated.


ACS has deducted 2 years experience, considered since 2012. You meant that state will consider my exp since 2010 to till date?

thanks


----------



## ashish1137

mandy2137 said:


> ACS has deducted 2 years experience, considered since 2012. You meant that state will consider my exp since 2010 to till date?
> 
> thanks


yes


----------



## ashish1137

cvas said:


> Hi, What is this 4 year deduction you speak of?
> 
> I ask because I'm also from B.E (ECE) with 4.5 yrs of software experience. If you deduct 4 years from my exp, i'll be left with close to nothing.


yes, right. 2 years deduction to bring skills equivalent to australian skill level. 2 years deduction because your education and experience are not matched.


----------



## cvas

ashish1137 said:


> yes, right. 2 years deduction to bring skills equivalent to australian skill level. 2 years deduction because your education and experience are not matched.


How is it not matching?

I've majored in ECE (an ICT major) worked in the software for in the telecom/communications industry. Isn't this ICT?


----------



## ashish1137

cvas said:


> How is it not matching?
> 
> I've majored in ECE (an ICT major) worked in the software for in the telecom/communications industry. Isn't this ICT?


Please check the guidelines.

If you had done graduation in computers or IT, then it would have been matching. E.C.E is not matching as per acs. 

Even if you were csc or it, then you might have qualified for a 2 year deduction.

This two year deduction is kind of standard to match skills or study equivalent to Australian degree.

This deduction is not there if you are australian degree holder in same field in which you are working. I am sending posts using a mobile else would have given proper concise or link to you on the instructions from acs on this.


----------



## Vasu G

cvas said:


> How is it not matching?
> 
> I've majored in ECE (an ICT major) worked in the software for in the telecom/communications industry. Isn't this ICT?


Hey cvas,

Here is the ACS guidelines for you..

Check out "5. SKILL LEVEL REQUIREMENT MET DATE" from the below link.

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf

also check.

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria-2014.pdf


----------



## mimo88

Hello guys,

Can someone with good knowledge let me know how my profile looks for 190 AUS visa ? 

Study :
1 Year Diploma in IT completed in the year 2002.
3 year BCA completed in the year 2013 - Full Time

CERTIFICATIONS & TECHNICAL TRAININGS:

•	VMware Certified Professional – DCV (VCP 510) - 2014
•	VMware Certified Professional - DCV (VCP 410) - 2009
•	VMware Certified Associate – Cloud (VCAC510) - 2013
•	VMware Certified Associate – DCV (VCAD510) - 2013
•	VMware Certified Associate – WFM (VCAW510) - 2013
•	Citrix XenApp Server 6.0 Administration Training attended - 2011
•	Microsoft official training on Windows Client 7 - 2009
•	ITIL Foundation V3- 2009

Experience:

1. Oct 2004 - November 2006 (2 Years 2 month) - Systems Administrator ()
2. Nov 2006 - July 2007 (8 months) - Customer service executive (NON IT)
3. Aug 2007 - Dec 2007 (5 Months) - Customer Care Executive (NON IT)
4. Jan 2008 - Feb 2009 (1 Year) - Sr Technical Support Specialist
5. Feb 2009 - May 2011 (2 Years 3 months) - Systems administrator 2
6. May 2011 - Present (3 Years 3 months) - Assistant Manager IT

Thanking all in advance
mimo88


----------



## cvas

Vasu G said:


> Hey cvas,
> 
> Here is the ACS guidelines for you..
> 
> Check out "5. SKILL LEVEL REQUIREMENT MET DATE" from the below link.
> 
> https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf
> 
> also check.
> 
> https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria-2014.pdf



So basically they're saying, since I don't have a Comp sci/IT/IS/BCA/MCA degree, they are going to deduct 2 years of my experience as learning?


----------



## Vasu G

cvas said:


> So basically they're saying, since I don't have a Comp sci/IT/IS/BCA/MCA degree, they are going to deduct 2 years of my experience as learning?


Yup. May be even 4 years.. It depends on your % of ICT content in your degree.


----------



## cvas

Vasu G said:


> Yup. May be even 4 years.. It depends on your % of ICT content in your degree.


Alright. 
So, what is the minimum points they require?

https://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/points-test.htm
This site tells me 65.


----------



## cvas

Anyone here applied with an ECE/EE (or even a non-IT) degree successfully?


----------



## sudheer51

Hi guys,

I have two very crazy questions but kindly reply as I really don't know this.

1) We have to pay twice, 
one is in the beginning , i,e., ACS (~500AUD)
and when is the other ~3500 AUD have to be paid? After getting grant? or while lodging visa?

2) This is the sequence .., right?
ACS > EOI > Invite > Lodge > PCC > Medicals > Grant
Am i right?

Thanks.


----------



## Vasu G

sudheer51 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have two very crazy questions but kindly reply as I really don't know this.
> 
> 1) We have to pay twice,
> one is in the beginning , i,e., ACS (~500AUD)
> and when is the other ~3500 AUD have to be paid? After getting grant? or while lodging visa?
> 
> 2) This is the sequence .., right?
> ACS > EOI > Invite > Lodge > PCC > Medicals > Grant
> Am i right?
> 
> Thanks.


1)Yes. After getting invitation you need to pay $3500 while lodging your visa.

2) That's correct.


----------



## Vasu G

cvas said:


> Alright.
> So, what is the minimum points they require?
> 
> https://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/points-test.htm
> This site tells me 65.



Replied to your message, which you have sent.


----------



## GinjaNINJA

cvas said:


> Anyone here applied with an ECE/EE (or even a non-IT) degree successfully?


I did. ECE degree. 5yrs exp as software engineer.
ACS chops off 4yrs(non relevant) left with 1 yr relevant exp as Bachelors in Engg- ECE is considered as Major in Computing(but not closely related to your occupation).
I am not claiming points for experience.


----------



## sudheer51

Thanks Vasu for replying.

I have 3 more doubts. I would be grateful if you can help.

3) Should I stay in the same company until the PR is GRANT ed? (If yes, I'll just take it as a caution)

4) What does the Case Officer (C.O) do (still checks?), once we got an invite?

5) Address query:
I have an address A (in my home town) in my passport but now we (my parents) have shifted from that house and were currently in address B (in my home town). However, I stay in address C (Hyderabad city), for my job. Will this be a problem while PCC / with CO / any other time. What address should I give? Will there be any option asking for address proof while applying for a PR (in any stage). At last, the VISA will be sent in post to the address in the passport (address A in my case)?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Vasu G

sudheer51 said:


> Thanks Vasu for replying.
> 
> I have 3 more doubts. I would be grateful if you can help.
> 
> 3) Should I stay in the same company until the PR is GRANT ed? (If yes, I'll just take it as a caution)
> 
> 4) What does the Case Officer (C.O) do (still checks?), once we got an invite?
> 
> 5) Address query:
> I have an address A (in my home town) in my passport but now we (my parents) have shifted from that house and were currently in address B (in my home town). However, I stay in address C (Hyderabad city), for my job. Will this be a problem while PCC / with CO / any other time. What address should I give? Will there be any option asking for address proof while applying for a PR (in any stage). At last, the VISA will be sent in post to the address in the passport (address A in my case)?
> 
> Thanks in advance


3) As far as you have enough proof of your employment, you can change. I'm the best example for this. Changed my job after my skill assessment. 

4) Once you get invite, you have to lodge (pay fees) visa. Then you have to upload all the documents for which you are claiming points for. CO will verify all your documents and may even contact your employers for verification.

5) In your case, you need to show the current address proofs i.e address C. There won't be a problem at all, a police will visit your current address for verification. For applying PR you don't need any address proofs. No "post" concept in Aus-Visa system, everything online. Your visa will be electronic, stamping is optional and will be charged $150 AUD if you needed. It is not required basically.


----------



## sudheer51

Vasu G said:


> 3) As far as you have enough proof of your employment, you can change. I'm the best example for this. Changed my job after my skill assessment.
> 
> 4) Once you get invite, you have to lodge (pay fees) visa. Then you have to upload all the documents for which you are claiming points for. CO will verify all your documents and may even contact your employers for verification.
> 
> 5) In your case, you need to show the current address proofs i.e address C. There won't be a problem at all, a police will visit your current address for verification. For applying PR you don't need any address proofs. No "post" concept in Aus-Visa system, everything online. Your visa will be electronic, stamping is optional and will be charged $150 AUD if you needed. It is not required basically.


They will contact my employer?!!!! Omg!!! That will create a problem to me.....! Will they say that they are from Australian embassy?!!!


----------



## Vasu G

sudheer51 said:


> They will contact my employer?!!!! Omg!!! That will create a problem to me.....! Will they say that they are from Australian embassy?!!!


I am not sure, what they would say. What I think is, it might be a normal background verification, just like when we move to other companies. Again not sure... Moreover, they may or may not contact.


----------



## ashish1137

cvas said:


> Anyone here applied with an ECE/EE (or even a non-IT) degree successfully?


Mate, I dont know what part of my post you dont understand.  I'm E.C.E and the deduction is at least 4 years.


----------



## sudheer51

ashish1137 said:


> Mate, I dont know what part of my post you dont understand.  I'm E.C.E and the deduction is at least 4 years.


I am applying with 4 years experience and so my ACS acceptance letter (in case) will have no experience at all..?


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

sudheer51 said:


> I am applying with 4 years experience and so my ACS acceptance letter (in case) will have no experience at all..?


I'm not sure about history of your question.

Considering ACS deduct 4 years of experience, you won't be getting any points for experience.

Even if they deduct just 2 years, you will be left with 2 years experience which again comes in 0-3 years and no points for that. But if you stay in your same last company assessed by ACS for 1 more year, you will automatically comes in 3-5 years after 2 year deduction and 5 points.

What about IELTS first attempt, did you consider for re-evaluation in writing? It could have given you extra .5


----------



## ashish1137

sudheer51 said:


> I am applying with 4 years experience and so my ACS acceptance letter (in case) will have no experience at all..?


yes, but at least you will qualify the acs because you have minimum experience required for deduction.


----------



## sudheer51

delhi_ankur said:


> I'm not sure about history of your question.
> 
> Considering ACS deduct 4 years of experience, you won't be getting any points for experience.
> 
> Even if they deduct just 2 years, you will be left with 2 years experience which again comes in 0-3 years and no points for that. But if you stay in your same last company assessed by ACS for 1 more year, you will automatically comes in 3-5 years after 2 year deduction and 5 points.
> 
> What about IELTS first attempt, did you consider for re-evaluation in writing? It could have given you extra .5


Mine is ECE, I think all the 4 years will be deducted. Then i'll be left with no option except the sponsorship.

No, I don't think I wrote well, and even 6.5 is heavy for my writing. 
I rather preferred writing again, this time I am being well versed with the writing techniques. Hope I'll clear off this time..

Meanwhile, I am preparing my ACS documents. I would be happy if someone can help me with the roles and responsibilites. I am from C, C++ and DataStructures background.


----------



## ashish1137

delhi_ankur said:


> I'm not sure about history of your question.
> 
> Considering ACS deduct 4 years of experience, you won't be getting any points for experience.
> 
> Even if they deduct just 2 years, you will be left with 2 years experience which again comes in 0-3 years and no points for that. But if you stay in your same last company assessed by ACS for 1 more year, you will automatically comes in 3-5 years after 2 year deduction and 5 points.
> 
> What about IELTS first attempt, did you consider for re-evaluation in writing? It could have given you extra .5


re evaliation rarely helps my friend. I got 9,8,8,6.5 in my first attempt, re evaluation did not help.


----------



## mgmg

I would like to ask is certified copy is a must if I have a employment reference letter according to ACS sample?


----------



## mandy2137

yes it is required!!


----------



## keyur

I got positive acs skill assessment letter only 6 day for software engineer.


----------



## mandy2137

keyur said:


> I got positive acs skill assessment letter only 6 day for software engineer.


congrats buddy, 

you are also on same day boat with me. I was also get assessed in 6 days.

Regards


----------



## cvas

keyur and mandy,

Could guys please share your profile?


----------



## mimo88

Hi 

Can anyone let me know if provisional degree certificate is enough for ACS review ? I am awaiting for my degree certificate and university says it may take time. So can i start with ACS and if required I can provide original degree certificate at later stage may during EOI/SS ?

Kindly suggest

thanks
mimo88


----------



## mandy2137

cvas said:


> keyur and mandy,
> 
> Could guys please share your profile?


Please see my signature....


----------



## ashish1137

mimo88 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone let me know if provisional degree certificate is enough for ACS review ? I am awaiting for my degree certificate and university says it may take time. So can i start with ACS and if required I can provide original degree certificate at later stage may during EOI/SS ?
> 
> Kindly suggest
> 
> thanks
> mimo88


no, provisional degree certificate will not do.

no, you cannot upload at a later stage. rather prepare your ielts and duties and responsibilities in the meantime.


----------



## ashish1137

sudheer51 said:


> Mine is ECE, I think all the 4 years will be deducted. Then i'll be left with no option except the sponsorship.
> 
> No, I don't think I wrote well, and even 6.5 is heavy for my writing.
> I rather preferred writing again, this time I am being well versed with the writing techniques. Hope I'll clear off this time..
> 
> Meanwhile, I am preparing my ACS documents. I would be happy if someone can help me with the roles and responsibilites. I am from C, C++ and DataStructures background.


The key for me in writing was to write precise, clear, crisp and full of information sentences. I was ruining my writing by trying to write complex sentences.


----------



## ashish1137

mgmg said:


> I would like to ask is certified copy is a must if I have a employment reference letter according to ACS sample?


yes, it should be true copy of original.


----------



## mimo88

ashish1137 said:


> no, provisional degree certificate will not do.
> 
> no, you cannot upload at a later stage. rather prepare your ielts and duties and responsibilities in the meantime.



Hi all, 

I got the below reply from acs not sure what official transcript means. Anyone has any idea ?

Your provisional certificate plus your official transcript will be needed! You will need to also have these certified.


----------



## sudheer51

mandy2137 said:


> Please see my signature....


Buddy, are you are a c,c++ guy? or other technology?


----------



## mandy2137

sudheer51 said:


> Buddy, are you are a c,c++ guy? or other technology?


Software Developer, but I had studied C, C++ during my Grad.


----------



## nicemathan

I suppose you are aware of provisional certificate, which often provided by the college while you complete the course along with Transfer certificate & Conduct certificate & Course completion certificate.

Official Transcript is nothing but names of all the subjects which you have completed during each semester. It is usually provided in the consolidated mark sheet rear side.

Subject code and subject name.

I hope it helps.



mimo88 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got the below reply from acs not sure what official transcript means. Anyone has any idea ?
> 
> Your provisional certificate plus your official transcript will be needed! You will need to also have these certified.


----------



## jaspreet2108

mandy2137 said:


> Sure you will get it in few days hopefully this week. They are very quick nowadays.
> 
> Also deduction of 2 years if your education equal to AQF .


Finally, I got +ve ACS reply on 24th Aug. i.e. in just 10 days which is awesome.

Preparing for IELTS now.


----------



## jaspreet2108

jaspreet2108 said:


> Finally, I got +ve ACS reply on 24th Aug. i.e. in just 10 days which is awesome.
> 
> Preparing for IELTS now.


P.S. They deducted 4 years out my 4.1 years of experience. I had BTech ECE but working as a software Engineer.


----------



## keyur

mandy2137 said:


> congrats buddy,
> 
> you are also on same day boat with me. I was also get assessed in 6 days.
> 
> Regards


Tank u

you also apply for software engineer ?acs deduct 4 years exp. from my 6.5 years exp. :fear:


----------



## mandy2137

jaspreet2108 said:


> P.S. They deducted 4 years out my 4.1 years of experience. I had BTech ECE but working as a software Engineer.


Congrats buddy!!

Yes they do who have Btech with ECE!!


----------



## mandy2137

keyur said:


> Tank u
> 
> you also apply for software engineer ?acs deduct 4 years exp. from my 6.5 years exp. :fear:


No, I have applied for Developer Programmer, and they deducted 2 years exp from 4 years 1 month.

Have you done with IELTS?

Thanks


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

One of my friend is an Electrical Engineer by qualification but he is having Business Analyst Experience. He reached out to a consultant and they told him that he will get no points for work experience. I believe he will be deducted some years of experience like 4-6 years depending on his work experience. What do you guys say? Any electrical engineer in this forum care to shed some light?


----------



## ashish1137

koolsmartbuddy said:


> One of my friend is an Electrical Engineer by qualification but he is having Business Analyst Experience. He reached out to a consultant and they told him that he will get no points for work experience. I believe he will be deducted some years of experience like 4-6 years depending on his work experience. What do you guys say? Any electrical engineer in this forum care to shed some light?


I think the deduction will be 6 years. What is his total number of years of experience.

Also you have not listed his profile. It might happen that during the start of his career, he started as a technical person and not BA. So that will not be counted either.


----------



## bond_bhai

koolsmartbuddy said:


> One of my friend is an Electrical Engineer by qualification but he is having Business Analyst Experience. He reached out to a consultant and they told him that he will get no points for work experience. I believe he will be deducted some years of experience like 4-6 years depending on his work experience. What do you guys say? Any electrical engineer in this forum care to shed some light?


It depends, If he is asked for an "RPL" then 6 years. If not, 4 years. My friend from VTU (Karnataka) with EEE got a "Major in Computing" with 4 years deduction.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

bond_bhai said:


> It depends, If he is asked for an "RPL" then 6 years. If not, 4 years. My friend from VTU (Karnataka) with EEE got a "Major in Computing" with 4 years deduction.


Thanks Bond. It helps.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

bond_bhai said:


> It depends, If he is asked for an "RPL" then 6 years. If not, 4 years. My friend from VTU (Karnataka) with EEE got a "Major in Computing" with 4 years deduction.


His total experience is 7 years.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

bond_bhai said:


> It depends, If he is asked for an "RPL" then 6 years. If not, 4 years. My friend from VTU (Karnataka) with EEE got a "Major in Computing" with 4 years deduction.





ashish1137 said:


> I think the deduction will be 6 years. What is his total number of years of experience.
> 
> Also you have not listed his profile. It might happen that during the start of his career, he started as a technical person and not BA. So that will not be counted either.



Oh I see. Thanks for your response.


----------



## mandy2137

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Oh I see. Thanks for your response.


Hi buddy, 

I have little query: 
-: In which condition ACS deduct 2 & 4 years exp and in which 6 years? 
thanks


----------



## vijendra

Hi All,

I am planning to apply for ACS RPL assessment. I have a few question regarding assessment, VIC SS and IELTS.

The questions are as follows;

1) What are the documents required for RPL assessment? PLease share your report/format for reference.

2) Do I require SD from my Manager/Lead for ACS assessment?

3) If I get a positive assessment for 6 years of experience will my 6 years be deducted?

4) If my 6 years are deducted I will have 0 years of work experience, can I still apply for VIC SS and claim points?

5) When do I apply for VIC SS if I get a positive ACS assessment? 

6) If suppose I don't get points for VIC SS and I score 8 points in IELTS, can I still apply for PR on the basis of Age, Qualification and ACS assessment?

7) What is the time line for VIC SS?

8) How do I apply for VETASSESS to claim points for qualification?


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

mandy2137 said:


> Hi buddy,
> 
> I have little query:
> -: In which condition ACS deduct 2 & 4 years exp and in which 6 years?
> thanks


https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria-2014.pdf

if you review this pdf file, you would get an idea.


----------



## mimo88

Hi All,

I am in process of filing for ACS assessment for myself through ACS and my wife's through vetassess.

Can anyone let me know at what stage do I need to send the physical documents and to whom (acs/eoi/ss/dibp) or (vetassess/eoi/ss/dibp) ?

thanking all of you in advance.
mimo88


----------



## urbanm

Hi, I won't be able to answer all of your questions, but here are a few notions:


vijendra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to apply for ACS RPL assessment. I have a few question regarding assessment, VIC SS and IELTS.
> 
> The questions are as follows;
> 
> 1) What are the documents required for RPL assessment? PLease share your report/format for reference.
> 
> *You can download it from https://acs.org.au/migration-skills-assessment/documents-and-forms
> To write a proper project report, you'll need the ACS Project Report Form and the Key Areas of Knowledge document as well as the detailed description of the profession to be assessed.*
> 2) Do I require SD from my Manager/Lead for ACS assessment?
> 
> 
> 3) If I get a positive assessment for 6 years of experience will my 6 years be deducted?
> *Yes.*
> 
> 4) If my 6 years are deducted I will have 0 years of work experience, can I still apply for VIC SS and claim points?
> *depends on your occupation. Check out the state's official website for details. For a Systems Analyst for instance, a minimum of 3 years is required.*
> 
> 5) When do I apply for VIC SS if I get a positive ACS assessment?
> *After lodging EOI*
> 
> 6) If suppose I don't get points for VIC SS and I score 8 points in IELTS, can I still apply for PR on the basis of Age, Qualification and ACS assessment?
> *Yes, if you have at least 60 points.*
> 
> 7) What is the time line for VIC SS?
> 
> 8) How do I apply for VETASSESS to claim points for qualification?


*there's something like a Points Test Advice, please consult the VETASSESS website for details.*

Kind regards,
m.


----------



## vijendra

urbanm said:


> Hi, I won't be able to answer all of your questions, but here are a few notions:
> 
> 
> *there's something like a Points Test Advice, please consult the VETASSESS website for details.*
> 
> Kind regards,
> m.



Thank you very much for your reply.

I will be applying for Software tester and that is only for 190. If I don't ask for Vic SS for points. Can I still apply?


----------



## urbanm

vijendra said:


> Thank you very much for your reply.
> 
> I will be applying for Software tester and that is only for 190. If I don't ask for Vic SS for points. Can I still apply?


If your occupation is not on SOL list, you cannot apply for subclass 189.
For Victoria SS, you need 7.0 in each band and minimum 3 years working experience.


----------



## vijendra

urbanm said:


> If your occupation is not on SOL list, you cannot apply for subclass 189.
> For Victoria SS, you need 7.0 in each band and minimum 3 years working experience.


I read this on a thread that VIC will consider your overall experience. PFB the link for your reference.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...imum-work-experience-victoria-nomination.html


----------



## suresh1

****ACS filed for two times.. Need advice on this.****

Hi Friends,

My previous ACS result was issued on Feb 2013 and valid for 24 months. This ACS result has the skill assessment upto Dec 2012. Based on this my skilled experience after skill met date is 3.7 years. However still i am working with the last employer and currently i have 5.2 years.

Due to some wrong guidance, I have applied the another ACS on Aug 2014 to claim the whole experience. However now they are asking for more documents from for my one if the previous employer and the ACS application in 'open state' for now. It's some more difficult to get more documents from the old employer.. So in this case can we proceed with NSW SS based on the last old ACS result. any problem will come? Can i proceed to cancel the new ACS application?

Any problem will come here?

Kindly advice on this. 

Thanks..


----------



## boneyandco

Hi Guys,

I made a silly error of picking the code 261399 Software and Applications Programmer instead of any of the other 2613 codes which I am suitable for.

I only realized late that 261399 is a "nec" code as in, not elsewhere classified. And of course its not on the SOL list either. I can't believe I did that as I was supposed to pick Software Engineer and somehow thought this generic version might be better at the time of application!

Unfortunately the ACS stage has reached "With Assessor" and they have confirmed I can't change this code anymore.

I was wondering if there was anyone out there who might have made a similar error? If yes please do share what did you do about it?

I only have an option to get it reviewed for $400 once I get the results. Damn. Costly mistake. And I am not even certain if they will entertain the review.

Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## ashish1137

suresh1 said:


> ****ACS filed for two times.. Need advice on this.****
> 
> Hi Friends,
> 
> My previous ACS result was issued on Feb 2013 and valid for 24 months. This ACS result has the skill assessment upto Dec 2012. Based on this my skilled experience after skill met date is 3.7 years. However still i am working with the last employer and currently i have 5.2 years.
> 
> Due to some wrong guidance, I have applied the another ACS on Aug 2014 to claim the whole experience. However now they are asking for more documents from for my one if the previous employer and the ACS application in 'open state' for now. It's some more difficult to get more documents from the old employer.. So in this case can we proceed with NSW SS based on the last old ACS result. any problem will come? Can i proceed to cancel the new ACS application?
> 
> Any problem will come here?
> 
> Kindly advice on this.
> 
> Thanks..


I think you should pose same question to thwm saying that you would like to proceed with old acs result and leave the new acs.

I think you can proceed with old acs specially when you are with the same employer with nsw ss. but nsw ss opens in october i think. Be prepared with alll set of documents.


----------



## ashish1137

boneyandco said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I made a silly error of picking the code 261399 Software and Applications Programmer instead of any of the other 2613 codes which I am suitable for.
> 
> I only realized late that 261399 is a "nec" code as in, not elsewhere classified. And of course its not on the SOL list either. I can't believe I did that as I was supposed to pick Software Engineer and somehow thought this generic version might be better at the time of application!
> 
> Unfortunately the ACS stage has reached "With Assessor" and they have confirmed I can't change this code anymore.
> 
> I was wondering if there was anyone out there who might have made a similar error? If yes please do share what did you do about it?
> 
> I only have an option to get it reviewed for $400 once I get the results. Damn. Costly mistake. And I am not even certain if they will entertain the review.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice!


I think review can be taken if you feel somethingis not as per the options selecyed by you rather changimg the job code and then going for review seems a bit odd to me. Did you consider going for a new acs altogether with a new job code?


----------



## sudheer51

*Any 26313 who got positive report from ACS ?*


Hi Friends,

I am writing roles and responsibilities for my 261313 (C,C++).

Could some one who had already got their approvals from ACS kindly share their roles and responsibilities (just to have them as reference). Just a print screen (jpg) of your pdf is enough for me (you may black off all your personal details). 

I would be grateful if someone can help me.

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## ashish1137

sudheer51 said:


> Any 26313 who got positive report from ACS ?
> 
> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am writing roles and responsibilities for my 261313 (C,C++).
> 
> Could some one who had already got their approvals from ACS kindly share their roles and responsibilities (just to have them as reference). Just a print screen (jpg) of your pdf is enough for me (you may black off all your personal details).
> 
> I would be grateful if someone can help me.
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance.


traverse this thread. I am sure you will find a template somewhere in the posts itself.


----------



## sudheer51

ashish1137 said:


> traverse this thread. I am sure you will find a template somewhere in the posts itself.


Hi buddy,

thanks for replying.

I just want to confirm that you mean the 'list of roles and responsibilities' instead of the 'reference letters notary template' ???

'A template is there?!!' for the 261313 roles and responsibilities?? !!!!!! 


Also, one of my friends who got a +ve result from ACS unders computer networks related ANZ code told me that I need to make up the list to 35-40 at least.
I just wondered how a simple software engineer can have so many roles. Should I just include everything I do to fill up the list?



Thanks


----------



## suresh1

ashish1137 said:


> I think you should pose same question to thwm saying that you would like to proceed with old acs result and leave the new acs.
> 
> I think you can proceed with old acs specially when you are with the same employer with nsw ss. but nsw ss opens in october i think. Be prepared with alll set of documents.


Thanks Ashish..

So can i ask the ACS to cancel my new ACS application? will it be any problem?


----------



## ashish1137

sudheer51 said:


> Hi buddy,
> 
> thanks for replying.
> 
> I just want to confirm that you mean the 'list of roles and responsibilities' instead of the 'reference letters notary template' ???
> 
> 'A template is there?!!' for the 261313 roles and responsibilities?? !!!!!!
> 
> Also, one of my friends who got a +ve result from ACS unders computer networks related ANZ code told me that I need to make up the list to 35-40 at least.
> I just wondered how a simple software engineer can have so many roles. Should I just include everything I do to fill up the list?
> 
> Thanks


My friend, your role need not be so many. Your responsibilities should be.

Just copy the redponsibilities defined against your role from your organisation. Believe me, every organisation expectscs lot and you will easily get 12 - 15 points. I did the same.

Or else, pick the SDLC stages and elaborate a bit which suits your role and youre done.


----------



## ashish1137

suresh1 said:


> Thanks Ashish..
> 
> So can i ask the ACS to cancel my new ACS application? will it be any problem?


I do not know if leaving your acs in mid way can create some problem I think ACS is the best judge. You should pose the same que to them. And leaving your acs midway or cancelling it is not going to get your mobey back. :-(


----------



## ehabemaddin

my work in the occupation list is:- 
------------------------------------------------
Group: 2613 Software and Applications Programmers

*Description*
design, develop, test, maintain and document program code in accordance with user requirements, and system and technical specifications.

*Tasks*
1- researching, consulting, analysing and evaluating system program needs
identifying technology limitations and deficiencies in existing systems and associated processes, procedures and methods
2- testing, debugging, diagnosing and correcting errors and faults in an applications programming language within established testing protocols, guidelines and quality standards to ensure programs and applications perform to specification
3- writing and maintaining program code to meet system requirements, system designs and technical specifications in accordance with quality accredited standards
4- writing, updating and maintaining technical program, end user documentation and operational procedures
5- providing advice, guidance and expertise in developing proposals and strategies for software design activities such as financial evaluation and costings for recommending software purchases and upgrades 

Note:- I'm not doing all of course, but most of them
-------------------------------------------

- is this require Migration Skills Assessment from ACS ?
- if yes, How can I apply?
- how much it cost?
- Can I apply it online?
- PDF of the Passport & Qualification certificate & Experience letter (from my company), any thing else???? 
- apply for Skill ?
- How much time it takes?
- Is it really important?


----------



## GinjaNINJA

ehabemaddin said:


> my work in the occupation list is:-
> ------------------------------------------------
> Group: 2613 Software and Applications Programmers
> 
> *Description*
> design, develop, test, maintain and document program code in accordance with user requirements, and system and technical specifications.
> 
> *Tasks*
> 1- researching, consulting, analysing and evaluating system program needs
> identifying technology limitations and deficiencies in existing systems and associated processes, procedures and methods
> 2- testing, debugging, diagnosing and correcting errors and faults in an applications programming language within established testing protocols, guidelines and quality standards to ensure programs and applications perform to specification
> 3- writing and maintaining program code to meet system requirements, system designs and technical specifications in accordance with quality accredited standards
> 4- writing, updating and maintaining technical program, end user documentation and operational procedures
> 5- providing advice, guidance and expertise in developing proposals and strategies for software design activities such as financial evaluation and costings for recommending software purchases and upgrades
> 
> Note:- I'm not doing all of course, but most of them
> -------------------------------------------
> 
> - is this require Migration Skills Assessment from ACS ?
> - if yes, How can I apply?
> - how much it cost?
> - Can I apply it online?
> - PDF of the Passport & Qualification certificate & Experience letter (from my company), any thing else????
> - apply for Skill ?
> - How much time it takes?
> - Is it really important?


Go through the below link for all your questions
https://www.acs.org.au/migration-skills-assessment


----------



## vimalnair

Sudheer,
I too had applied for Software developer category and had to go through the RPL route also. See go through what ACS are looking for the ANZ code that you are applying. Prepare your jobs and responsibilities as per what is required and what you have done and then give this format to the organisation that you have worked to provide you with a similar one so that you are sure what you get.
If your organisation is not providing you then add it to the statutory declaration that your colleague is providing. It doesnt make any difference whether its 8 points or 40 points. The only thing that matters is whether its in line with what ACS is looking for. Also the more you write, it may be confusing or difficult for the ACS guy to make the decision. Just put points whatever is comfortable for you to describe yourself so that in case if they inquire with your organisation you are .
true.
I just maintained to the point and mostly restricted to around 10 points and described my roles as per the organisation i worked and got a positive reply
All the best buddy.

Vimal.


sudheer51 said:


> Hi buddy,
> 
> thanks for replying.
> 
> I just want to confirm that you mean the 'list of roles and responsibilities' instead of the 'reference letters notary template' ???
> 
> 'A template is there?!!' for the 261313 roles and responsibilities?? !!!!!!
> 
> 
> Also, one of my friends who got a +ve result from ACS unders computer networks related ANZ code told me that I need to make up the list to 35-40 at least.
> I just wondered how a simple software engineer can have so many roles. Should I just include everything I do to fill up the list?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


----------



## keyur

mandy2137 said:


> No, I have applied for Developer Programmer, and they deducted 2 years exp from 4 years 1 month.
> 
> Have you done with IELTS?
> 
> Thanks


i got 6.5 band in ILTS after 3 trial so i have only 45 point at this time,if i get 7 band and state nomination then completed total 60 point.
so can you tell me state nomination is possible or not ??????


----------



## sudheer51

keyur said:


> i got 6.5 band in ILTS after 3 trial so i have only 45 point at this time,if i get 7 band and state nomination then completed total 60 point.
> so can you tell me state nomination is possible or not ??????


In same boat.
planned my 2nd attempt for sep 20th.


----------



## sudheer51

vimalnair said:


> Sudheer,
> I too had applied for Software developer category and had to go through the RPL route also. See go through what ACS are looking for the ANZ code that you are applying. Prepare your jobs and responsibilities as per what is required and what you have done and then give this format to the organisation that you have worked to provide you with a similar one so that you are sure what you get.
> If your organisation is not providing you then add it to the statutory declaration that your colleague is providing. It doesnt make any difference whether its 8 points or 40 points. The only thing that matters is whether its in line with what ACS is looking for. Also the more you write, it may be confusing or difficult for the ACS guy to make the decision. Just put points whatever is comfortable for you to describe yourself so that in case if they inquire with your organisation you are .
> true.
> I just maintained to the point and mostly restricted to around 10 points and described my roles as per the organisation i worked and got a positive reply
> All the best buddy.
> 
> Vimal.



Thanks vimal.
I have got the roles and responsibilities from my organization.
Now I am cleaning them up to avoid confusion. There are a lot of terms which are internal to my company in that list. I may have to make them generic.


----------



## mandy2137

keyur said:


> i got 6.5 band in ILTS after 3 trial so i have only 45 point at this time,if i get 7 band and state nomination then completed total 60 point.
> so can you tell me state nomination is possible or not ??????


Might be possible.


----------



## mgmg

*ACS assessment*

Hello,

I've experience in software development for over 9 years and 9 months.

Should I wait another 3 months to have 10 years in total working experience for ACS assessment?

And I have degree in non IT and I got Microsoft Professional Developer (MCPD). Will ACS access me as skilled applicant or do I need to go through RPL (Recognition of Prior Learning) ?

I noticed that people say ACS deducted how many year of experience from their profile.. Those deducted years cannot be calculated on the point system ?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## sudheer51

vimalnair said:


> Sudheer,
> I too had applied for Software developer category and had to go through the RPL route also. See go through what ACS are looking for the ANZ code that you are applying. Prepare your jobs and responsibilities as per what is required and what you have done and then give this format to the organisation that you have worked to provide you with a similar one so that you are sure what you get.
> If your organisation is not providing you then add it to the statutory declaration that your colleague is providing. It doesnt make any difference whether its 8 points or 40 points. The only thing that matters is whether its in line with what ACS is looking for. Also the more you write, it may be confusing or difficult for the ACS guy to make the decision. Just put points whatever is comfortable for you to describe yourself so that in case if they inquire with your organisation you are .
> true.
> I just maintained to the point and mostly restricted to around 10 points and described my roles as per the organisation i worked and got a positive reply
> All the best buddy.
> 
> Vimal.


buddy I just got 30 points for my roles and responsibilities.
Is it ok if all these points cover just the ACS requirement?

The website says:
261313 - Software Engineer

Designs, develops, modifies, documents, tests, implements, installs and supports software applications and systems.

Description of Employment Duties:

· Researching, consulting, analysing and evaluating system program needs.
· Identifying technology limitations and deficiencies in existing systems and associated processes, procedures and methods.
· Testing, debugging, diagnosing and correcting errors and faults in an applications programming language within established testing protocols, guidelines and quality standards to ensure programs and applications perform to specification.
· Writing and maintaining program code to meet system requirements, system designs and technical specifications in accordance with quality accredited standards.
· Writing, updating and maintaining technical program, end user documentation and operational procedures.
· Providing advice, guidance and expertise in developing proposals and strategies for software design activities such as financial evaluation and costing for recommending software purchases and upgrades.


Should I take the above every single piece into consideration like "providing advice" AND "Guidance" in the above last point, must be somewhere specified in my roles and responsibilities compulsorily?? Or is it ok to have a role something just tells about Advice but not about Guidance?


----------



## mandy2137

sudheer51 said:


> buddy I just got 30 points for my roles and responsibilities.
> Is it ok if all these points cover just the ACS requirement?
> 
> The website says:
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> 
> Designs, develops, modifies, documents, tests, implements, installs and supports software applications and systems.
> 
> Description of Employment Duties:
> 
> · Researching, consulting, analysing and evaluating system program needs.
> · Identifying technology limitations and deficiencies in existing systems and associated processes, procedures and methods.
> · Testing, debugging, diagnosing and correcting errors and faults in an applications programming language within established testing protocols, guidelines and quality standards to ensure programs and applications perform to specification.
> · Writing and maintaining program code to meet system requirements, system designs and technical specifications in accordance with quality accredited standards.
> · Writing, updating and maintaining technical program, end user documentation and operational procedures.
> · Providing advice, guidance and expertise in developing proposals and strategies for software design activities such as financial evaluation and costing for recommending software purchases and upgrades.
> 
> 
> Should I take the above every single piece into consideration like "providing advice" AND "Guidance" in the above last point, must be somewhere specified in my roles and responsibilities compulsorily?? Or is it ok to have a role something just tells about Advice but not about Guidance?



No need to write exact wording, you may elaborate them in your own wordings, but the sense should be same, I did same as well.


----------



## ashish1137

mgmg said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've experience in software development for over 9 years and 9 months.
> 
> Should I wait another 3 months to have 10 years in total working experience for ACS assessment?
> 
> And I have degree in non IT and I got Microsoft Professional Developer (MCPD). Will ACS access me as skilled applicant or do I need to go through RPL (Recognition of Prior Learning) ?
> 
> I noticed that people say ACS deducted how many year of experience from their profile.. Those deducted years cannot be calculated on the point system ?
> 
> Thanks a lot.


The deduction is based on two things:

1. From where have you completed your degree (Australia or non australia)?
2. Under which stream you pursued yuor degree (% of ict content in your degree to be more precise)

Time of certifixation is also needed. Please furnish above details for someone to predict the deduction in your case.


----------



## mgmg

ashish1137 said:


> The deduction is based on two things:
> 
> 1. From where have you completed your degree (Australia or non australia)?
> 2. Under which stream you pursued yuor degree (% of ict content in your degree to be more precise)
> 
> Time of certifixation is also needed. Please furnish above details for someone to predict the deduction in your case.


I got my non IT degree (0% ICT content) on Nov 2005 at my local university (non Australia) and MCPD on Jan 2008. With my non IT degree and Job experience, I got exception and studied last year of Bsc(computing) on Feb 2011 and got the degree on Feb 2012.

My Working experience in Software Development.
May 2004 Dec 2006
May 2007 Dec 2007
Feb 2008 Present

How many years ACS can deduct from my working experience and how many points can I able to get?

Thanks.


----------



## athar.dcsian

*ACS Letter - Result Changed*

Hi,

I already had ACS assessment dated 2011 so I applied again to incorporate post experience. Today, I got the result but surprisingly there are two changes in my letter:

1) Earlier they deducted 4 years as per "Skilled Date Criteria" but now it's changed to 2 years deduction

2) Earlier they counted my first job as relevant to my ANSZCO code but now mentioned that as non-relevant that's why 1 year reduced from here too. So, in total 3 years reduced.

Should I send them email for point # 2 above to know the reason and if possible can submit updated letter again or it won't make any difference as result is already finalized?

Regards,
Athar


----------



## ashish1137

athar.dcsian said:


> Hi,
> 
> I already had ACS assessment dated 2011 so I applied again to incorporate post experience. Today, I got the result but surprisingly there are two changes in my letter:
> 
> 1) Earlier they deducted 4 years as per "Skilled Date Criteria" but now it's changed to 2 years deduction
> 
> 2) Earlier they counted my first job as relevant to my ANSZCO code but now mentioned that as non-relevant that's why 1 year reduced from here too. So, in total 3 years reduced.
> 
> Should I send them email for point # 2 above to know the reason and if possible can submit updated letter again or it won't make any difference as result is already finalized?
> 
> Regards,
> Athar


For any changes, you have to file a review. Does adding one year makes that much difference? If yes, then you may go for it.


----------



## ashish1137

mgmg said:


> I got my non IT degree (0% ICT content) on Nov 2005 at my local university (non Australia) and MCPD on Jan 2008. With my non IT degree and Job experience, I got exception and studied last year of Bsc(computing) on Feb 2011 and got the degree on Feb 2012.
> 
> My Working experience in Software Development.
> May 2004 Dec 2006
> May 2007 Dec 2007
> Feb 2008 Present
> 
> How many years ACS can deduct from my working experience and how many points can I able to get?
> 
> Thanks.


Tricky.... I am not sure how they are going to evaluate it. How can there be 0% ICT content?


----------



## sudheer51

Hei guys,

Will it be a problem if the guy who gave referral letter for ACS evaluation does not stay in the company while CO is assigned after getting invite? Will CO care about the referral's current company?


----------



## sudheer51

sudheer51 said:


> Hei guys,
> 
> Will it be a problem if the guy who gave referral letter for ACS evaluation does not stay in the company while CO is assigned after getting invite? Will CO care about the referral's current company?


In other words,

Could some one please help. Should I have to ask someone who gives referral letter to me, to stay in the same company until I get the grant? (Insanely!)

Or is it ok if the referral does not stay in the company after one has got INVITATION (CO work in progress)?


Thanks guys.

-Sudh


----------



## vinu.raju

Hello All,

I am going file for my ACS assessment soon as i have arranged all the necessary documents.
However I have few questions in regards to my Qualification & work experience to be counted.
I have completed my GDCA (Graduate Diploma in Computer applications) from NIE (National Institute of Engineering) Mumbai in 2007
Also i have been working since 2007 & till now.

My Question here is; will i be getting any points for my education & work experience.

I am aware that ACS will consider work experience after the education commence date. 

I have been in same company after my GDCA for seven year as System Administrator.

Please need your advise on my Qualification & experience points

Regards,
Vinu


----------



## vinu.raju

Ooops apologies for the typo.

Also i have been working since 2004 & till now.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

vinu.raju said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am going file for my ACS assessment soon as i have arranged all the necessary documents.
> However I have few questions in regards to my Qualification & work experience to be counted.
> I have completed my GDCA (Graduate Diploma in Computer applications) from NIE (National Institute of Engineering) Mumbai in 2007
> Also i have been working since 2007 & till now.
> 
> My Question here is; will i be getting any points for my education & work experience.
> 
> I am aware that ACS will consider work experience after the education commence date.
> 
> I have been in same company after my GDCA for seven year as System Administrator.
> 
> Please need your advise on my Qualification & experience points
> 
> Regards,
> Vinu



In my opinion, you should get points as below :

*EDUCATION* : 10 points for* An award or qualification recognised by the assessing authority in the assessment of the skilled occupation*

*Work Experience : * No points as of now because for Diploma/Advanced Diploma/Associate Degree, 5 years is the minimum that is deducted. 6 years in case your subjects are not closely related to occupation. To gain points you need to get atleast 3 years after deduction. But in case you are left with 1 or max 2 years of work-ex. 

You can check with others too to cross check the details here.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

sudheer51 said:


> In other words,
> 
> Could some one please help. Should I have to ask someone who gives referral letter to me, to stay in the same company until I get the grant? (Insanely!)
> 
> Or is it ok if the referral does not stay in the company after one has got INVITATION (CO work in progress)?
> 
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> -Sudh


I don't think you need to worry about this. . . 

In fact, person who referred me has moved to some other team in same company. . . At most CO would only verify by calling your referral or company that you were working in the same company at mentioned post. . . I won't worry about something which is not logical


----------



## GinjaNINJA

vinu.raju said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am going file for my ACS assessment soon as i have arranged all the necessary documents.
> However I have few questions in regards to my Qualification & work experience to be counted.
> I have completed my GDCA (Graduate Diploma in Computer applications) from NIE (National Institute of Engineering) Mumbai in 2007
> Also i have been working since 2007 & till now.
> 
> My Question here is; will i be getting any points for my education & work experience.
> 
> I am aware that ACS will consider work experience after the education commence date.
> 
> I have been in same company after my GDCA for seven year as System Administrator.
> 
> Please need your advise on my Qualification & experience points
> 
> Regards,
> Vinu


10 : graduate Diploma
00 : experience
https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria-2014.pdf
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1119.pdf


----------



## vinu.raju

Thank you Ankur & GinjaNinja,

Here is the list of examples which my subjects covered in GDCA; Computer networks, TCP/IP, Operating systems etc..,

Hopefully i get 10 points in Education & will await for positive response from ACS.

Will keep you updated once i get response from ACS.

Regards,


----------



## ashish1137

sudheer51 said:


> Hei guys,
> 
> Will it be a problem if the guy who gave referral letter for ACS evaluation does not stay in the company while CO is assigned after getting invite? Will CO care about the referral's current company?


Good thought. 

No

Also liked your signature. Begin Thinking.


----------



## ashish1137

vinu.raju said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am going file for my ACS assessment soon as i have arranged all the necessary documents.
> However I have few questions in regards to my Qualification & work experience to be counted.
> I have completed my GDCA (Graduate Diploma in Computer applications) from NIE (National Institute of Engineering) Mumbai in 2007
> Also i have been working since 2007 & till now.
> 
> My Question here is; will i be getting any points for my education & work experience.
> 
> I am aware that ACS will consider work experience after the education commence date.
> 
> I have been in same company after my GDCA for seven year as System Administrator.
> 
> Please need your advise on my Qualification & experience points
> 
> Regards,
> Vinu


Hi Vinu,

I hope the diploma that you mentioned is full time and of 3 years. If this is the case, then it will be considered as ICT Major. Indian diplomas fetch full 15 marks. Hence I beg to differ here with Ginjaninja and Delhi_Ankur. They have talked about the Australian Diploma's where points are referred, However, it should be full time education.

Did you already lodged your ACS application? If yes, please keep us posted. If No, how are you planning to achieve rest of the points?


----------



## Danav_Singh

ashish1137 said:


> Hi Vinu,
> 
> I hope the diploma that you mentioned is full time and of 3 years. If this is the case, then it will be considered as ICT Major. Indian diplomas fetch full 15 marks. Hence I beg to differ here with Ginjaninja and Delhi_Ankur. They have talked about the Australian Diploma's where points are referred, However, it should be full time education.
> 
> Did you already lodged your ACS application? If yes, please keep us posted. If No, how are you planning to achieve rest of the points?


i dont think DIAC award full 15 points in case of diplomas.


----------



## Danav_Singh

ashish1137 said:


> Hi Vinu,
> 
> I hope the diploma that you mentioned is full time and of 3 years. If this is the case, then it will be considered as ICT Major. Indian diplomas fetch full 15 marks. Hence I beg to differ here with Ginjaninja and Delhi_Ankur. They have talked about the Australian Diploma's where points are referred, However, it should be full time education.
> 
> Did you already lodged your ACS application? If yes, please keep us posted. If No, how are you planning to achieve rest of the points?


I agree diploma can be considered as ICT major by ACS but DIAC wont award full 15 months for diplomas as far as i know about it.


----------



## sudheer51

ashish1137 said:


> Good thought.
> 
> No
> 
> Also liked your signature. Begin Thinking.


Thanks buddy...


----------



## gvkv

*Acs*

Hi guys, I have ACS with old format and would like to get new assessment now and i am working with the same company which i was mentioned in earlier ACS. I just looked at few posts of getting Assessment with in days of time.. I am Software Engineer from IT background...What you guys think about the time frame to get my new Assessment if I link my application to earlier one.


----------



## Srilatha

gvkv said:


> Hi guys, I have ACS with old format and would like to get new assessment now and i am working with the same company which i was mentioned in earlier ACS. I just looked at few posts of getting Assessment with in days of time.. I am Software Engineer from IT background...What you guys think about the time frame to get my new Assessment if I link my application to earlier one.


Can you please let me know the old format and new format of ACS letter?

Thanks a lot


----------



## gvkv

old format is where in your experience is not deducted. If you got Assessment in 2012 the format is like that. If you have applied later you will get the new one where your experience might be deducted based on the education.


----------



## Srilatha

Thanks a lot.I got my skills assessed in 2013 septemver and since mine is ECE background ACS has deducted 4 years from my experience.


----------



## kpathak

*ACS - Statutory declaration*

Hi All,

As my previous employer has closed its business I am planning for a statutory declaration from my colleague. The problem is my colleague is not working anywhere at present and just doing freelancing work. 

So I cannot mention about his current company and designation in the declaration. Is that fine? Or is there any alternate to this?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## vinu.raju

ashish1137 said:


> Hi Vinu,
> 
> I hope the diploma that you mentioned is full time and of 3 years. If this is the case, then it will be considered as ICT Major. Indian diplomas fetch full 15 marks. Hence I beg to differ here with Ginjaninja and Delhi_Ankur. They have talked about the Australian Diploma's where points are referred, However, it should be full time education.
> 
> Did you already lodged your ACS application? If yes, please keep us posted. If No, how are you planning to achieve rest of the points?



Hello Ashish,

Graduate Diploma in Computer Applications is Full time & of 3 Years.

I have not filled yet to ACS,

Regards,
Vinu


----------



## Anitha Rengachari

HI,

I have applied ACS in the month of March 2014 and in November 2014 I will complete 1 year in Australia . How can i get 5 points added , like what kind of documents do i need to submit to get the remaining experience added ?


----------



## ashish1137

Danav_Singh said:


> I agree diploma can be considered as ICT major by ACS but DIAC wont award full 15 months for diplomas as far as i know about it.


Check old threads about Indian diploma in the forum itself. The guy has been awarded 15 points. I think Australian diplomas are 1 or 2 years courses.


----------



## ashish1137

Anitha Rengachari said:


> HI,
> 
> I have applied ACS in the month of March 2014 and in November 2014 I will complete 1 year in Australia . How can i get 5 points added , like what kind of documents do i need to submit to get the remaining experience added ?


Work experience letter from australia, salary details and bank statement to back it up. You will need these while filing the visa and high level details in eoi to claim the points.


----------



## ashish1137

vinu.raju said:


> Hello Ashish,
> 
> Graduate Diploma in Computer Applications is Full time & of 3 Years.
> 
> I have not filled yet to ACS,
> 
> Regards,
> Vinu


Okie. so your experience (if counted) will be done from the completion of your diploma. I would suggest you to consult a good agent in regard to total for your points. I cannot deny the possibility of your experience getting added from 2006 onwards because your diploma is ict major and relevant to your anezsco code.


----------



## ashish1137

gvkv said:


> Hi guys, I have ACS with old format and would like to get new assessment now and i am working with the same company which i was mentioned in earlier ACS. I just looked at few posts of getting Assessment with in days of time.. I am Software Engineer from IT background...What you guys think about the time frame to get my new Assessment if I link my application to earlier one.


When did you got your last acs? ACS is valid for two years. Since you are with same company, I hope your two years are not over. In that case you can use your old acs. if two years are already over, go ahead anfld file a new acs. even though they give result in 15 - 30 days but you have to be prepared to wait for 8 - 12 weeks just for worst case scenario.


----------



## ashish1137

kpathak said:


> Hi All,
> 
> As my previous employer has closed its business I am planning for a statutory declaration from my colleague. The problem is my colleague is not working anywhere at present and just doing freelancing work.
> 
> So I cannot mention about his current company and designation in the declaration. Is that fine? Or is there any alternate to this?
> 
> Thanks for the help.


You can mention a line jn your statutory declaration that the authorizer worked in this organization at abc designation from a year to b year and currently doing free lancing work. or you can skip free lancing part. but to back up your statemrnt, you can also attach your declaration authorizer's experience/ relieving certificate.


----------



## mimo88

Hi Guys,

I got the below reply from ACS. Now I am broke. I have notarized the document from Lawyer stating before me in all the documents but the ACS says that its not certified copies. I know my friend used the same method and ACS accepted it last year ???? Has something changed ? I cant find any lawyer who has the stamp stating the wording ACS wants ? can anyone help ?


This email is to advise that your documents are not certified copies. We require certified copies of your documentation to process your skills assessment. 

A document is a certified copy when the original document is photo copied or scanned and is signed by a person authorised to certify documents.

A stamp is required on the certified copy to signify that it is a true copy of the original document.
The following information is required on each page of the certified copy:

The words “Certified True Copy of the Original”
The signature of the certifying person
The name, date and provider or registration number or designation (eg: Police Officer) of the certifying person.
Legal professionals and embassy officials can provide further information regarding certifying documents outside Australia.

Please upload the following documents into the online application form in PDF format: 
Certified copy of the complete academic transcript for your Bachelor degree - Please consolidate all transcript documents into one file only 
Certified copy of detailed employer references from XXX and XXX.

If there is no response within
30 days of this notification, your application will not be able to be assessed.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

mimo88 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got the below reply from ACS. Now I am broke. I have notarized the document from Lawyer stating before me in all the documents but the ACS says that its not certified copies. I know my friend used the same method and ACS accepted it last year ???? Has something changed ? I cant find any lawyer who has the stamp stating the wording ACS wants ? can anyone help ?
> 
> 
> This email is to advise that your documents are not certified copies. We require certified copies of your documentation to process your skills assessment.
> 
> A document is a certified copy when the original document is photo copied or scanned and is signed by a person authorised to certify documents.
> 
> A stamp is required on the certified copy to signify that it is a true copy of the original document.
> The following information is required on each page of the certified copy:
> 
> The words “Certified True Copy of the Original”
> The signature of the certifying person
> The name, date and provider or registration number or designation (eg: Police Officer) of the certifying person.
> Legal professionals and embassy officials can provide further information regarding certifying documents outside Australia.
> 
> Please upload the following documents into the online application form in PDF format:
> Certified copy of the complete academic transcript for your Bachelor degree - Please consolidate all transcript documents into one file only
> Certified copy of detailed employer references from XXX and XXX.
> 
> If there is no response within
> 30 days of this notification, your application will not be able to be assessed.




I hope the signature and stamps of notary officers are in color when scanned ? 

The actual document could be a blank and white copy.. .but when uploading scanned copy ( stamps shouold be in color)


----------



## mimo88

delhi_ankur said:


> I hope the signature and stamps of notary officers are in color when scanned ?
> 
> The actual document could be a blank and white copy.. .but when uploading scanned copy ( stamps shouold be in color)


yes ankur all the documents are printed and scanned in color and uploaded


----------



## vinu.raju

ashish1137 said:


> Okie. so your experience (if counted) will be done from the completion of your diploma. I would suggest you to consult a good agent in regard to total for your points. I cannot deny the possibility of your experience getting added from 2006 onwards because your diploma is ict major and relevant to your anezsco code.


Thank you Ashish,

I am hoping to get points on Education & Experience.

Will keep you all posted once i get a review from ACS.

Regards,
Vinu


----------



## mimo88

mimo88 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got the below reply from ACS. Now I am broke. I have notarized the document from Lawyer stating before me in all the documents but the ACS says that its not certified copies. I know my friend used the same method and ACS accepted it last year ???? Has something changed ? I cant find any lawyer who has the stamp stating the wording ACS wants ? can anyone help ?
> 
> 
> This email is to advise that your documents are not certified copies. We require certified copies of your documentation to process your skills assessment.
> 
> A document is a certified copy when the original document is photo copied or scanned and is signed by a person authorised to certify documents.
> 
> A stamp is required on the certified copy to signify that it is a true copy of the original document.
> The following information is required on each page of the certified copy:
> 
> The words “Certified True Copy of the Original”
> The signature of the certifying person
> The name, date and provider or registration number or designation (eg: Police Officer) of the certifying person.
> Legal professionals and embassy officials can provide further information regarding certifying documents outside Australia.
> 
> Please upload the following documents into the online application form in PDF format:
> Certified copy of the complete academic transcript for your Bachelor degree - Please consolidate all transcript documents into one file only
> Certified copy of detailed employer references from XXX and XXX.
> 
> If there is no response within
> 30 days of this notification, your application will not be able to be assessed.


Hi Guys

I checked with University and they informed that they dont provide transcript for technical degree courses. Now what option I have to present to ACS ? Should an affidavit work stating that the university does not provide transcript ?

Please suggest.


----------



## mandy2137

mimo88 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I checked with University and they informed that they dont provide transcript for technical degree courses. Now what option I have to present to ACS ? Should an affidavit work stating that the university does not provide transcript ?
> 
> Please suggest.


Hi,

I think no need of transcripts. I submitted my marksheets as a transcripts, and degree as a certificate. I did same and you can see my signatures. 

Submitted docs:

Marksheets: 
Degree:
Passport
Reference Letter 1:
Reference Letter 2:

Thanks


----------



## mimo88

mandy2137 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think no need of transcripts. I submitted my marksheets as a transcripts, and degree as a certificate. I did same and you can see my signatures.
> 
> Submitted docs:
> 
> Marksheets:
> Degree:
> Passport
> Reference Letter 1:
> Reference Letter 2:
> 
> Thanks


Thanks Mandy,

what about reference letters, do they have the below as per ACS ?

The words “Certified True Copy of the Original”
The signature of the certifying person
The name, date and provider or registration number or designation (eg: Police Officer) of the certifying person.

I have my reference letters notarized by a lawyer which have Rs 25 Stamps and a seal which has his registration number and signed by him mentioning BEFORE ME.


----------



## mandy2137

mimo88 said:


> Thanks Mandy,
> 
> what about reference letters, do they have the below as per ACS ?
> 
> The words “Certified True Copy of the Original”
> The signature of the certifying person
> The name, date and provider or registration number or designation (eg: Police Officer) of the certifying person.
> 
> I have my reference letters notarized by a lawyer which have Rs 25 Stamps and a seal which has his registration number and signed by him mentioning BEFORE ME.


do you have signatory declaration?


----------



## mimo88

mandy2137 said:


> do you have signatory declaration?


what do you mean by signatory declaration ?


----------



## mandy2137

mimo88 said:


> what do you mean by signatory declaration ?


I meant you have company reference letter or statutory declaration ?


----------



## mimo88

mandy2137 said:


> I meant you have company reference letter or statutory declaration ?


Hi mandy,

For my roles and responsibilities I have statutory declaration


----------



## mandy2137

Have you attached any of you senior or college's business card who is writing your roles and responsibilities? If yes then you may submit it to ACS.


----------



## mimo88

mandy2137 said:


> Have you attached any of you senior or college's business card who is writing your roles and responsibilities? If yes then you may submit it to ACS.


No as the companies doesnt issue business cards


----------



## gemini10

Hello..
I need your help. My husband is a telecom engineer and I want to know that either we lie in ICT Major or minor. We are going to apply on visa 189.His ICT units and duties lie in computer network and systems engineer (263111).
Thankyou


----------



## sunilkchopra

I got my ACS Skill Assessment result positive for 263111 System engineer/Network engineer today. I am preparing for IETLS and exam date is 2nd October. What should be my next step ?


----------



## mandy2137

Congrats!!

After Ielts, you may submit your EOI. 

thanks


----------



## jaspreet2108

sheema said:


> Hello..
> I need your help. My husband is a telecom engineer and I want to know that either we lie in ICT Major or minor. We are going to apply on visa 189.His ICT units and duties lie in computer network and systems engineer (263111).
> Thankyou


Hi Sheema,

I've done BTech in Electronics and Communication Engineering. After that I've worked as Software Engineer (IT field). I have total experience of 4.5 years. ACS gave positive result but deducted my 4 years and I am left with 6 months of experience now.


----------



## Hayer Saab

mandy2137 said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> After Ielts, you may submit your EOI.
> 
> thanks


Hi Mandy, 

Can you tell me one thing. Your signature states ACS : 22nd July 2014 : +VE 28th July 2014 , You got your +ve assessment in 6 days ???? How so ???


----------



## mandy2137

Hayer Saab said:


> Hi Mandy,
> 
> Can you tell me one thing. Your signature states ACS : 22nd July 2014 : +VE 28th July 2014 , You got your +ve assessment in 6 days ???? How so ???


Hi Saab, 

Yes you are right!! I got assessed just in 6 days. God knows!

Also I submitted 5 docs, might be my Assessor was very big-headed and soft-hearted. Well, I think my documents were easy to assess as she done assessment just in 6 days 

thanks


----------



## keyur

mandy2137 said:


> Hi Saab,
> 
> Yes you are right!! I got assessed just in 6 days. God knows!
> 
> Also I submitted 5 docs, might be my Assessor was very big-headed and soft-hearted. Well, I think my documents were easy to assess as she done assessment just in 6 days
> 
> thanks


i also get in 6 days only:rockon:


----------



## mandy2137

keyur said:


> i also get in 6 days only:rockon:


Great!!

Whats your timeline? Can you share


----------



## Hayer Saab

keyur said:


> i also get in 6 days only:rockon:



Really Great , you Lucky fellas ...May I also get some lucky.. I applied on 03-Sep-14 ...Not hoping for 6 days, bt I will be more than happy if i get it even in 6 weeks:fingerscrossed:


----------



## mandy2137

Hayer Saab said:


> Really Great , you Lucky fellas ...May I also get some lucky.. I applied on 03-Sep-14 ...Not hoping for 6 days, bt I will be more than happy if i get it even in 6 weeks:fingerscrossed:


All the best.

On which stage you are for now?


----------



## Hayer Saab

mandy2137 said:


> All the best.
> 
> On which stage you are for now?



Stage 4 from today morning :bolt:


----------



## mandy2137

Hayer Saab said:


> Stage 4 from today morning :bolt:


Fantastic!! 

I don't think it will take more than 10 days if all goes well.

Much good luck


----------



## keyur

mandy2137 said:


> Fantastic!!
> 
> I don't think it will take more than 10 days if all goes well.
> 
> Much good luck


what is status display on top.in progress or with assessor


----------



## Hayer Saab

keyur said:


> what is status display on top.in progress or with assessor


It says With assessor


----------



## Hayer Saab

mandy2137 said:


> Fantastic!!
> 
> I don't think it will take more than 10 days if all goes well.
> 
> Much good luck


Thanks Mandy, 

May God almighty (and assessor) hear your words, if not mine and I get it in 10 days...


----------



## mimo88

Guys I am all set with all the documents to lodge ACS application tomorrow. Fingers crossed. Already waiting for my wifes VET results.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

keyur said:


> i also get in 6 days only:rockon:


6 days?? damn... but wonderful


----------



## mandy2137

delhi_ankur said:


> 6 days?? damn... but wonderful


yes i am also in same boat


----------



## ashish1137

sheema said:


> Hello..
> I need your help. My husband is a telecom engineer and I want to know that either we lie in ICT Major or minor. We are going to apply on visa 189.His ICT units and duties lie in computer network and systems engineer (263111).
> Thankyou


Your husband will be ICT Major with education not inline with his job, so there will be a four years deduction.


----------



## ashish1137

sunilkchopra said:


> I got my ACS Skill Assessment result positive for 263111 System engineer/Network engineer today. I am preparing for IETLS and exam date is 2nd October. What should be my next step ?


once you get IELTS result, you have to submit an eoi (Expression of Interest).....


----------



## mimo88

Hi Guys

ACS lodged and is in progress ...


----------



## gemini10

ashish1137 said:


> Your husband will be ICT Major with education not inline with his job, so there will be a four years deduction.


why four years deduction?


----------



## GinjaNINJA

sheema said:


> why four years deduction?


Telecom Engineer is ICT Major(Not closely related to thr occupation) hence 4yrs deduction. Its a standard set by ACS 
Check below link 
https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria-2014.pdf


----------



## saikripa

Hello friends, I have two questions:
(a) what should be the anzsco code for 8+ years of experience who has throughout experience in database, data warehousing, data modeling, etc? (working throughout in software company)
(b) what should be the anzsco code for 7 years of experience who has 3 years experience in development and rest experience in test automation, manual testing?(working throughout in software company)
Please reply.


----------



## saikripa

I also have one more question - I am not very clear on whether to choose ICT or non-ICT ANZSCO code.. what is the difference, lets say between ICT SYstem test engineer and software tester?


----------



## ashish1137

saikripa said:


> I also have one more question - I am not very clear on whether to choose ICT or non-ICT ANZSCO code.. what is the difference, lets say between ICT SYstem test engineer and software tester?


Check for the following:

1. Check for dutes and responsibilities thoroughly.
2. Check whether the nominated occupation falls under sol (189 subclass) or csol (190 subclass).
3. If responsibilities for more than one occupation suit you, then see the number of slots in that respective occupation.

All the above factors will help you to narrow down your choice.


----------



## logarti

Hi All,

I am helping my friend for his ACS application. I need your help in this. Please clarify our below doubts.

He is an B.E (EEE) with 4 years of experience and planning to apply under 189/190 subclass. And we have the below doubts. 

What are all the required documents that needs to be submitted under Relevant experience tab? (like resignation letter/reference letter from his colleague etc)
Do we need to get notary signature of His experience letters/hike letter/Pay slips?
In ACS site, under which category do we need to upload the Reference letter from his colleague (I believe its statutory, but need a confirmation)

I applied it through an agency and hence could not confirm the above. Any help in this regard is much appreciated.


----------



## GinjaNINJA

logarti said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am helping my friend for his ACS application. I need your help in this. Please clarify our below doubts.
> 
> He is an B.E (EEE) with 4 years of experience and planning to apply under 189/190 subclass. And we have the below doubts.
> 
> What are all the required documents that needs to be submitted under Relevant experience tab? (like resignation letter/reference letter from his colleague etc)
> Do we need to get notary signature of His experience letters/hike letter/Pay slips?
> In ACS site, under which category do we need to upload the Reference letter from his colleague (I believe its statutory, but need a confirmation)
> 
> I applied it through an agency and hence could not confirm the above. Any help in this regard is much appreciated.


if your friends occupation is ICT then yes ACS is the assessing authority.
you ll find every details what to do and how to do in the below link
https://www.acs.org.au/migration-skills-assessment
p.s with EEE degree ACS will deduct 4 yrs of experience. ie experience points = 0


----------



## logarti

Hi GN,
Thanks for your reply. Yes, he is aware that his experience points is zero. So he is planning for a SS. Lets see how goes. We went through the docs in that link already, but unsure about the question posted. can you please help on my questions?


----------



## GinjaNINJA

logarti said:


> Hi GN,
> Thanks for your reply. Yes, he is aware that his experience points is zero. So he is planning for a SS. Lets see how goes. We went through the docs in that link already, but unsure about the question posted. can you please help on my questions?


I ll tell you what i gave them other than degree transcript passport
1. offer letter
2. relieving letter
3. reference letter (by HR with detailed roles, responsibilities and projects undertaken)

all companies , all certified or notarised

you can add payslips, promotion letters, etc
If somethings missing they ll ask you for it. Goodluck


----------



## ehabemaddin

> From ACS site:-
> 
> Application Type Fee
> 
> Temporary Graduate - 485 Skills Assessment $475
> Post Australian Study Skills Assessment $500
> Skills (general application) $500
> Recognition of Prior Learning (RPL)	$550
> Review Application	$395
> Appeal Application	$395
> 
> All application fees are in Australian dollars $AUD


True or False?
RPL will cost me 550 $AUD
then after I finish it, I must pay 500 $AUD for ACS skill application ??? 
all 1050 $AUD??

- are they stealing us or what??


regards


----------



## logarti

GinjaNINJA said:


> I ll tell you what i gave them other than degree transcript passport
> 1. offer letter
> 2. relieving letter
> 3. reference letter (by HR with detailed roles, responsibilities and projects undertaken)
> 
> all companies , all certified or notarised
> 
> you can add payslips, promotion letters, etc
> If somethings missing they ll ask you for it. Goodluck


Thanks GN. But he has got only certified & Notarised copy of his colleague Refernce letter covering all the details. Apart from that does he have to get the Offer letter and relieving letter signed by a notary?


----------



## GinjaNINJA

logarti said:


> Thanks GN. But he has got only certified & Notarised copy of his colleague Refernce letter covering all the details. Apart from that does he have to get the Offer letter and relieving letter signed by a notary?


every doc you submit to ACS has to be certified no matter what it is.


----------



## logarti

mandy2137 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think no need of transcripts. I submitted my marksheets as a transcripts, and degree as a certificate. I did same and you can see my signatures.
> 
> Submitted docs:
> 
> Marksheets:
> Degree:
> Passport
> Reference Letter 1:
> Reference Letter 2:
> 
> Thanks


Hi Mandy,

I see that you have provided 5 documents which is same as my friend's case. I was wondering whether we need to get the notarised signature of his Offer letters/Relieveing Letters/Payslips etc.? Please help us as we are in the verge of submitting and any help and guidance in this regard is much appreciated.


----------



## mandy2137

logarti said:


> Hi Mandy,
> 
> I see that you have provided 5 documents which is same as my friend's case. I was wondering whether we need to get the notarised signature of his Offer letters/Relieveing Letters/Payslips etc.? Please help us as we are in the verge of submitting and any help and guidance in this regard is much appreciated.


hi, 
You need notarized only passport, reference letters, marksheets, degree. no need to submit any payslips until you have statuary declaration. 

thanks


----------



## logarti

mandy2137 said:


> hi,
> You need notarized only passport, reference letters, marksheets, degree. no need to submit any payslips until you have statuary declaration.
> 
> thanks


Hi Mandy,
Thanks for your reply. I forgot to mention that he is providing his colleague's reference document (statutory in this case) for his employment proof. In this case, do we need to take notary signs on the copies of offer letter/payslips etc.,?


----------



## lakshmim_84

You have to have the notary seal on all the photocopied documents that you upload. If the reference letter is from a colleague, then it should have the statement " signed before me"


----------



## logarti

lakshmim_84 said:


> You have to have the notary seal on all the photocopied documents that you upload. If the reference letter is from a colleague, then it should have the statement " signed before me"


Thanks Lakshmim! But I am still not getting the answer for my question 

Let me state it clearly. My friend has got only a letter from his colleague to submit as his Employment proof (he has worked in 2 companies had has got 2 colleague affidavits). Apart from that he didn't got any other proofs like Payslips/Offer/relieving letter etc., notarized yet (Please note that he has got the originals of all such documents but per him after going through the ACS documents, he presumes that those are not required to be notarized as providing the colleague affidavit with all details [about his roles/responsibilities/date of joining/relieving etc.,] is enough). 

So my doubt is - What are all the documents required for him to provide as his employment proof? Please provide your suggestions.


----------



## lakshmim_84

ACS will not accept just a letter from the colleague.
1) Colleague or Reporting manager referral letter should on stamp paper.
2)Stamp paper details- Rs. 10 or above denomination, non-judicial, E-stamp paper is also accepted.
3) Referral requirements:
a) Designation should be superior to the Applicant
b)Should have joined with or before you – For current company
c) For previous companies-Should have left company after you, need not be still employed with the company 
d)Referral should be from the same department as the applicant Eg: a Finance person cannot provide a referral letter to a software engineer or vice versa. 
e)Referral can be in a different branch or location but same department.

5)Current contact details and designation (under signature column) of the referee have to be mentioned.
6)The stamp paper should have the notary seal, his reg number, date and the words "sworn before me" or at least "Before me"
7)If the referral letter is taken on a stamp paper, the original stamp paper should be notarized not the copy of stamp paper. The notarized copy of stamp paper is not valid.


----------



## logarti

lakshmim_84 said:


> ACS will not accept just a letter from the colleague.
> 1) Colleague or Reporting manager referral letter should on stamp paper.
> 2)Stamp paper details- Rs. 10 or above denomination, non-judicial, E-stamp paper is also accepted.
> 3) Referral requirements:
> a) Designation should be superior to the Applicant
> b)Should have joined with or before you – For current company
> c) For previous companies-Should have left company after you, need not be still employed with the company
> d)Referral should be from the same department as the applicant Eg: a Finance person cannot provide a referral letter to a software engineer or vice versa.
> e)Referral can be in a different branch or location but same department.
> 
> 5)Current contact details and designation (under signature column) of the referee have to be mentioned.
> 6)The stamp paper should have the notary seal, his reg number, date and the words "sworn before me" or at least "Before me"
> 7)If the referral letter is taken on a stamp paper, the original stamp paper should be notarized not the copy of stamp paper. The notarized copy of stamp paper is not valid.


Thanks Lakshmim once again. And one more question. He has got 2 colleague affidavits for both the companies he worked. His current employment is with the second company to be clear.

His employee affidavits cover all the points mentioned by you above(in both the colleague affidavits).

1. He got affidavits from his managers on Rs.20 stamp paper.
2. Both of his colleagues joined before him and are still with the company.
3. In the stamp paper, he has provided their contact details (email and mobile no).
4. Point 6 mentioned by you is met as well.
5. He got the sign from Original stamp paper and have scanned the same. 

Give the above scenario, do we need to provide any other employment details to ACS regarding the employment? My main doubt is Sorry if i am not getting it still or missing anything  Again thanks in advance


----------



## saikripa

Folks, sorry for asking a basic question. This documents stuff really worries me. I have a doubt coming up, can you please guide me. If I have to get the roles and responsibilities on the company letter head, should it be signed by the reporting manager or the HR manager?
I know for statutory declaration, it is the manager/senior at least two levels higher than you. But for company letter head, who is the signing authority? I mean the HR won't really know the work that we have done. Please please help me as I am on verge of preparing for ACS docs. Thanks a lot.


----------



## lakshmim_84

logarti said:


> Thanks Lakshmim once again. And one more question. He has got 2 colleague affidavits for both the companies he worked. His current employment is with the second company to be clear.
> 
> His employee affidavits cover all the points mentioned by you above(in both the colleague affidavits).
> 
> 1. He got affidavits from his managers on Rs.20 stamp paper.
> 2. Both of his colleagues joined before him and are still with the company.
> 3. In the stamp paper, he has provided their contact details (email and mobile no).
> 4. Point 6 mentioned by you is met as well.
> 5. He got the sign from Original stamp paper and have scanned the same.
> 
> Give the above scenario, do we need to provide any other employment details to ACS regarding the employment? My main doubt is Sorry if i am not getting it still or missing anything  Again thanks in advance


You have still submit your appointment / confirmation letter and the releiving letter.
also 2 payslips of each company is required. The logic is, if you submit these your acs processing will be faster and without any hurdles, else they may or maynot ask for more documents. It all depends on whether you are able to satisfy your CO


----------



## lakshmim_84

saikripa said:


> Folks, sorry for asking a basic question. This documents stuff really worries me. I have a doubt coming up, can you please guide me. If I have to get the roles and responsibilities on the company letter head, should it be signed by the reporting manager or the HR manager?
> I know for statutory declaration, it is the manager/senior at least two levels higher than you. But for company letter head, who is the signing authority? I mean the HR won't really know the work that we have done. Please please help me as I am on verge of preparing for ACS docs. Thanks a lot.


In my letter head, it was signed by the HR Department. However, when i had forwarded the details to HR, I had to first get the document approved by my reporting manager.
Also make sure that the designation of the HR official is mentioned. It shouldn't be signed as just "HRD"


----------



## mimo88

Hi Guys,

My application has moved to stage 4 in ACS review.

*Stage 4 : Your Application is being Assessed by an Authorised Assessor.*

Any idea how much time Assessor takes ??

Mimo88


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

mimo88 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My application has moved to stage 4 in ACS review.
> 
> *Stage 4 : Your Application is being Assessed by an Authorised Assessor.*
> 
> Any idea how much time Assessor takes ??
> 
> Mimo88


Their timeframe is 3 months... but I heard they are clearing it within 10 days


----------



## logarti

lakshmim_84 said:


> You have still submit your appointment / confirmation letter and the releiving letter.
> also 2 payslips of each company is required. The logic is, if you submit these your acs processing will be faster and without any hurdles, else they may or maynot ask for more documents. It all depends on whether you are able to satisfy your CO


Thanks a lot lakshmim for your reply. It clarifies all the doubts


----------



## mimo88

Hi Guys,

Will ACS consider/assess 1 year diploma in IT ? 

Bachelor of Computer Application :- Is it equate to AQF Bachelor Degree with major in computer OR AQF Diploma ??

I have already lodged my ACS review but still want to know if anyone has any input.

Thanks
mimo88


----------



## gemini10

Hello
I want to ask that documents required for acs process should all be in one pdf file or there should be three pdf files,one for educational document second one for experiece letter and third one for passport and personal information.

Thankyou


----------



## sunilkchopra

saikripa said:


> Folks, sorry for asking a basic question. This documents stuff really worries me. I have a doubt coming up, can you please guide me. If I have to get the roles and responsibilities on the company letter head, should it be signed by the reporting manager or the HR manager?
> I know for statutory declaration, it is the manager/senior at least two levels higher than you. But for company letter head, who is the signing authority? I mean the HR won't really know the work that we have done. Please please help me as I am on verge of preparing for ACS docs. Thanks a lot.


It can be either


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

sheema said:


> Hello
> I want to ask that documents required for acs process should all be in one pdf file or there should be three pdf files,one for educational document second one for experiece letter and third one for passport and personal information.
> 
> Thankyou


Of Course all would be different PDF file.

When you upload the files, they go under different headings.

All your diploma/degree transcripts can be in one PDF file.

If statutory declaration, than a salary slip is also required, which is again in different PDF file.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

mimo88 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Will ACS consider/assess 1 year diploma in IT ?
> 
> Bachelor of Computer Application :- Is it equate to AQF Bachelor Degree with major in computer OR AQF Diploma ??
> 
> I have already lodged my ACS review but still want to know if anyone has any input.
> 
> Thanks
> mimo88


My BCA was considred as AQF bachelor degree with major in computing.. I had to lose only 2 yrs. experience.


----------



## mandy2137

delhi_ankur said:


> My BCA was considred as AQF bachelor degree with major in computing.. I had to lose only 2 yrs. experience.


Hi Ankur, 

I have same degree BCA and assessed same as yours, major in computing and deducted 2 years exp. How many points you claimed for education?

thanks


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

mandy2137 said:


> Hi Ankur,
> 
> I have same degree BCA and assessed same as yours, major in computing and deducted 2 years exp. How many points you claimed for education?
> 
> thanks



Congrats... That would be 15 !!


----------



## mandy2137

delhi_ankur said:


> Congrats... That would be 15 !!


Thanks

Well, I do not have tax docs due to low salary, but I have bank statement, pay slips, form 16 and salary certificate. 

Would that be suffice to apply for visa?


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

mandy2137 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Well, I do not have tax docs due to low salary, but I have bank statement, pay slips, form 16 and salary certificate.
> 
> Would that be suffice to apply for visa?


ITR was never mandatory... rest all that you mentioned is more than sufficient


----------



## Sriharsha

*Hearty Congraulations bumba*

Hearty Congrats!!
Even i am done with my ACS. Can anyone let me know the next steps to proceed further.
I have overall IELTS score : 7(not individual)
And i have my family friend how got settled in Victoria recently is ready to sponsor me. Please let me know the procedure and any related document work.

How ACS how much time will it take to step into Aus(my dream place).


Thanks a lot in advance.
Please drop in your responses to me directly or you can post here.


Have a great day pals.


----------



## GinjaNINJA

Sriharsha said:


> Hearty Congrats!!
> Even i am done with my ACS. Can anyone let me know the next steps to proceed further.
> I have overall IELTS score : 7(not individual)
> And i have my family friend how got settled in Victoria recently is ready to sponsor me. Please let me know the procedure and any related document work.
> 
> How ACS how much time will it take to step into Aus(my dream place).
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance.
> Please drop in your responses to me directly or you can post here.
> 
> 
> Have a great day pals.


Firstly you need to figure out the points you have. 60 is what you need.

IELTS : 0 points (overall 7 doesnt count, individual 7's would give you 10points)
Age : 25-32 = 30 points, under 25 = 25 points
Edu : Bachelors : 15 points, Diploma : 10 points
Exp : Depends on your ACS report i.e 3-5 yrs = 5 points, 5-8 yrs = 10 points

P.S family friend cannot sponsor you. It should be an eligible relative.


----------



## unlimitedme

Hi,

Anyone here having same issue when trying to check their application status on ACS website?
I cant login with my existing password and even stuck when trying to reset it.
hmm...I am wondering if they are down due to weekend maintenance or something.


----------



## Sriharsha

GinjaNINJA said:


> Firstly you need to figure out the points you have. 60 is what you need.
> 
> IELTS : 0 points (overall 7 doesnt count, individual 7's would give you 10points)
> Age : 25-32 = 30 points, under 25 = 25 points
> Edu : Bachelors : 15 points, Diploma : 10 points
> Exp : Depends on your ACS report i.e 3-5 yrs = 5 points, 5-8 yrs = 10 points
> 
> P.S family friend cannot sponsor you. It should be an eligible relative.


Thanks a lot for your quick reply...


----------



## Sriharsha

unlimitedme said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone here having same issue when trying to check their application status on ACS website?
> I cant login with my existing password and even stuck when trying to reset it.
> hmm...I am wondering if they are down due to weekend maintenance or something.


Yes.. even me. It says password is incorrect.


----------



## unlimitedme

Hi Sriharsa,

thanks for your reply, glad it wasn't only me. Let's try again on Monday, probably due to weekend maintenance or server problem. When did you submitted your docs to ACS? and what stage so far?
Have you done your IELTS? 

Thanks


----------



## mimo88

Oh so there is indeed issue with acs. I was wondering why my credentials are not working.


----------



## aliafzal502

I have received my ACS positive skills assessment today. I am confused about one thing they have calculated my experience 9 years. Is this experience final and i can claim 15 points in EOI on the base of this? Or still DIAC has right to deduct my experience as 6 years of this period is before my graduation.

Please guide me.


----------



## GinjaNINJA

aliafzal502 said:


> I have received my ACS positive skills assessment today. I am confused about one thing they have calculated my experience 9 years. Is this experience final and i can claim 15 points in EOI on the base of this? Or still DIAC has right to deduct my experience as 6 years of this period is before my graduation.
> 
> Please guide me.


They must have mentioned a specific date i.e "The following employment after bla bla is considered to equate skill" something like that.
You can claim points for experience after that.
For clear understanding post your ACS letter here removing personal details


----------



## aliafzal502

GinjaNINJA said:


> They must have mentioned a specific date i.e "The following employment after bla bla is considered to equate skill" something like that.
> You can claim points for experience after that.
> For clear understanding post your ACS letter here removing personal details


Thanks for reply dear,

I type the ACS letter as it is

The following employment after August 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111(Computer Network and System Engineer) of the ANZSCO code.

Dates: 05/05 - 09/14 (9 yrs 4 mths)
Position: ENGINEERING SUPERVISOR)
Employer: PTCL
Country: Pakistan


----------



## GinjaNINJA

aliafzal502 said:


> Thanks for reply dear,
> 
> I type the ACS letter as it is
> 
> The following employment after August 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111(Computer Network and System Engineer) of the ANZSCO code.
> 
> Dates: 05/05 - 09/14 (9 yrs 4 mths)
> Position: ENGINEERING SUPERVISOR)
> Employer: PTCL
> Country: Pakistan


There you go you can claim points after Aug 2011 till current. Its 3 yrs as of now i.e 5 points.


----------



## aliafzal502

GinjaNINJA said:


> There you go you can claim points after Aug 2011 till current. Its 3 yrs as of now i.e 5 points.


Thanks for guidance.

One more question. My point calculation is then

Age: 30 
Education: 15
Experience: 5
IELTS: 0 (as i have 6 each)

Should I go for 489 with above IELTS or should try IELTS once more to apply for 190..


----------



## GinjaNINJA

aliafzal502 said:


> Thanks for guidance.
> 
> One more question. My point calculation is then
> 
> Age: 30
> Education: 15
> Experience: 5
> IELTS: 0 (as i have 6 each)
> 
> Should I go for 489 with above IELTS or should try IELTS once more to apply for 190..


Dont go for 489 buddy. You cant live in metropolitan areas like Sydney Melb instead you ll have to move to regional australia. Also its not a PR instead you apply for 887 after 4 yrs and thats when you get a PR.

Give IELTS again and grab those 7 pointers and you ll be good to go with 190.


----------



## aliafzal502

Thanks brother!


----------



## Hayer Saab

mandy2137 said:


> Fantastic!!
> 
> I don't think it will take more than 10 days if all goes well.
> 
> Much good luck



Hey Mandy 


i got it in 8 days :second:.. Submitted EOI with 60 pointslane:


----------



## mandy2137

Hayer Saab said:


> Hey Mandy
> 
> 
> i got it in 8 days :second:.. Submitted EOI with 60 pointslane:


Great! Congrats mate, 

God have kept my words. Enjoy!

Have you done with IELTS? Are you going with 189?

Cheers


----------



## Hayer Saab

mandy2137 said:


> Great! Congrats mate,
> 
> God have kept my words. Enjoy!
> 
> Have you done with IELTS? Are you going with 189?
> 
> Cheers


Really ..Thanks !!

and Yup I have applied for 189..ANZSCO 233512 - ME

Dont ask me about IELTS...I am done with IELTS .. Last score L 8.5, R 8.5, S 7, W 6.5 
I tried 4 times, in a hope to get 7 , but No success.

I was falling short just 5 points...Then I got my wife's skills assessed from ACS for 5 points.
I should have done that earlier, each time I thought it will take 3 months so before that I can get 7 in IELTS. That was a mistake.


----------



## mandy2137

Hayer Saab said:


> Really ..Thanks !!
> 
> and Yup I have applied for 189..ANZSCO 233512 - ME
> 
> Dont ask me about IELTS...I am done with IELTS .. Last score L 8.5, R 8.5, S 7, W 6.5
> I tried 4 times, in a hope to get 7 , but No success.
> 
> I was falling short just 5 points...Then I got my wife's skills assessed from ACS for 5 points.
> I should have done that earlier, each time I thought it will take 3 months so before that I can get 7 in IELTS. That was a mistake.


Anyway, you got a boat with 5 points to cross the river. Let bygones be bygones. 

Much luck for ahead process.


----------



## mimo88

Hi Guys,

I got the ACS assessment +ve today. Below is what it says:

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 262113 (Systems Administrator) of 
the ANZSCO Code. 
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:

Your Bachelor of Computer Applications from XXX University completed December 
2013 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing. 

The following employment after December 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 262113 (Systems Administrator) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Dates: 10/04 - 11/06 (2yrs 1mths) 
Position: System Administrator 
Employer: XXX 
Country: INDIA 
Dates: 01/08 - 02/09 (1yrs 1mths) 
Position: Technical Support Specialist 
Employer: XXX 
Country: INDIA 
Dates: 02/09 - 11/09 (0yrs 9mths) 
Position: Senior Systems Engineer 
Employer: XXX 
Country: INDIA Page 2
Dates: 11/09 - 05/11 (1yrs 6mths) 
Position: Systems Administrator 2 
Employer: XXX 
Country: INDIA 
Dates: 05/11 - 09/14 (3yrs 4mths) 
Position: Assistant Manager 
Employer: XXX 
Country: INDIA

The following employment has been assessed as not suitable. 

Dates: 11/06 - 07/07 (0yrs 0mths) 
Position: Customer Service Associate - Not Professional ICT Level Experience 
Employer: XXX 
Country: INDIA 
Dates: 08/07 - 11/07 (0yrs 0mths) 
Position: Customer Care Executive - Not Professional ICT Level Experience 
Employer: XXX
Country: INDIA 

Now waiting for my IELTS Exam on 2nd Oct and I need atleast 7 in each band to reach the magic 60 points as I know I can't claim for my Experience as all my experience is before graduation.

Thanks
mimo88


----------



## mandy2137

mimo88 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got the ACS assessment +ve today. Below is what it says:
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 262113 (Systems Administrator) of
> the ANZSCO Code.
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Bachelor of Computer Applications from XXX University completed December
> 2013 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> The following employment after December 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 262113 (Systems Administrator) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 10/04 - 11/06 (2yrs 1mths)
> Position: System Administrator
> Employer: XXX
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 01/08 - 02/09 (1yrs 1mths)
> Position: Technical Support Specialist
> Employer: XXX
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 02/09 - 11/09 (0yrs 9mths)
> Position: Senior Systems Engineer
> Employer: XXX
> Country: INDIA Page 2
> Dates: 11/09 - 05/11 (1yrs 6mths)
> Position: Systems Administrator 2
> Employer: XXX
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 05/11 - 09/14 (3yrs 4mths)
> Position: Assistant Manager
> Employer: XXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.
> 
> Dates: 11/06 - 07/07 (0yrs 0mths)
> Position: Customer Service Associate - Not Professional ICT Level Experience
> Employer: XXX
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 08/07 - 11/07 (0yrs 0mths)
> Position: Customer Care Executive - Not Professional ICT Level Experience
> Employer: XXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Now waiting for my IELTS Exam on 2nd Oct and I need atleast 7 in each band to reach the magic 60 points as I know I can't claim for my Experience as all my experience is before graduation.
> 
> Thanks
> mimo88


Congrats Mate, 

They left you with 1 years of exp. All the best for IELTS


----------



## mimo88

mandy2137 said:


> Congrats Mate,
> 
> They left you with 1 years of exp. All the best for IELTS




Thanks Mandy.

What do you think of NSW SS. Do I stand a chance to get invitation if i make it to 60 points without claiming my exp points.

thanks
mimo88


----------



## mandy2137

mimo88 said:


> Thanks Mandy.
> 
> What do you think of NSW SS. Do I stand a chance to get invitation if i make it to 60 points without claiming my exp points.
> 
> thanks
> mimo88


Do not worry friend, everything gonna be alright. I have also 45 points without experience even, and after 3 days I will be sitting in IELTS battle. Will try to get as much as I can ( dreaming 8 in each). If I get 8 then i will have 65 or if I get 7 then it would be 55 and I have to go with SS. 

So I am almost in the same boat as like you.


----------



## mimo88

mandy2137 said:


> Do not worry friend, everything gonna be alright. I have also 45 points without experience even, and after 3 days I will be sitting in IELTS battle. Will try to get as much as I can ( dreaming 8 in each). If I get 8 then i will have 65 or if I get 7 then it would be 55 and I have to go with SS.
> 
> So I am almost in the same boat as like you.


Best of luck dude. I am aiming for 9  hopefully i will end up with 8 ... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mandy2137

mimo88 said:


> Best of luck dude. I am aiming for 9  hopefully i will end up with 8 ... :fingerscrossed:


Much good luck buddy


----------



## priyadarshnisubramanian

Hi Anyone in forum who has submitted the ACS assessment last week ? 
Seems ACS is approving at a very fast rate. It has been 2 weeks since I have submitted for ACS. Worried what the result would be. Please reply back if anyone of you had submitted this September 1st week for ACS..


----------



## priyadarshnisubramanian

aliafzal502 said:


> I have received my ACS positive skills assessment today. I am confused about one thing they have calculated my experience 9 years. Is this experience final and i can claim 15 points in EOI on the base of this? Or still DIAC has right to deduct my experience as 6 years of this period is before my graduation.
> 
> Please guide me.


 Hi friend, 

May I know when you have lodged the ACS and under which category ANSZO code ?


----------



## aliafzal502

I lodged my application with ACS on 1st September under 263111 code..


----------



## MazKhanz

*Did ACS shortchange me?*

Hi All,

I had received positive ACS assessment in May 2014, however I applied for EOI & VIC SS only earlier this month (life happened in between  ) While submitting my applications I realized that ACS deduction just does not make sense...I would not generally get worked up about it but I realized that I am missing out a number of points due to my work experience not crossing 8 years mark due to ACS calculation. What do you guys think? all views are welcome

Extract from my ACS letter :

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 262112 (ICT Security Specialist) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:

Your CISA - Certified Information Systems Auditor from ISACA completed February 2008 has
been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing

Your CISSP - Certified Information Systems Security Professional from (ISC)2 completed January 2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing

The following employment after October 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 262112 (ICT Security Specialist) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 10/01 - 10/07 (6yrs 0mths)
Position: XXX
Employer: XXXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 10/07 - 12/09 (2yrs 2mths)
Position: XXX
Employer: XXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 03/10 - 12/13 (3yrs 9mths)
Position: XXX
Employer: XXX
Country: INDIA

****************************************


----------



## GinjaNINJA

MazKhanz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had received positive ACS assessment in May 2014, however I applied for EOI & VIC SS only earlier this month (life happened in between  ) While submitting my applications I realized that ACS deduction just does not make sense...I would not generally get worked up about it but I realized that I am missing out a number of points due to my work experience not crossing 8 years mark due to ACS calculation. What do you guys think? all views are welcome
> 
> Extract from my ACS letter :
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 262112 (ICT Security Specialist) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your CISA - Certified Information Systems Auditor from ISACA completed February 2008 has
> been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing
> 
> Your CISSP - Certified Information Systems Security Professional from (ISC)2 completed January 2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing
> 
> The following employment after October 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 262112 (ICT Security Specialist) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 10/01 - 10/07 (6yrs 0mths)
> Position: XXX
> Employer: XXXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 10/07 - 12/09 (2yrs 2mths)
> Position: XXX
> Employer: XXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 03/10 - 12/13 (3yrs 9mths)
> Position: XXX
> Employer: XXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> ****************************************


As per ACS "The following employment after October 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 262112 "
Dates: 10/01 - 10/07 (6yrs 0mths)>>>>Irrelevant(cant be claimed)
Dates: 10/07 - 12/09 (2yrs 2mths)>>>>Relevant
Dates: 03/10 - 12/13 (3yrs 9mths)>>>>Relevant
Total experience : 5 yrs 11 months >>>> 10 points
Qualification is Diploma >>>>>>>>>>> 10 points


----------



## MazKhanz

GinjaNINJA said:


> As per ACS "The following employment after October 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 262112 "
> Dates: 10/01 - 10/07 (6yrs 0mths)>>>>Irrelevant(cant be claimed)
> Dates: 10/07 - 12/09 (2yrs 2mths)>>>>Relevant
> Dates: 03/10 - 12/13 (3yrs 9mths)>>>>Relevant
> Total experience : 5 yrs 11 months >>>> 10 points
> Qualification is Diploma >>>>>>>>>>> 10 points


Thank you for the reply and breaking it down for me. An additional point is I do not have any IT related formal university education hence got my Certs assessed. 

But those 6 years were relevant & related experience even as per ACS. They basically deducted 6years of my valid experience...apart from 3+ years that they said were not related...how does one explain that? 

There is this link http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria-2014.pdf should be able to explain this but does not..at least not to me.

Additionally the date from when they specified my experience to equate to work at an appropriate skill level seems very arbitrary....even my first Cert/Diploma was received in Jan 2007.....Oct 2007 seems like something they pulled out of the hat.


----------



## GinjaNINJA

MazKhanz said:


> Thank you for the reply and breaking it down for me. An additional point is I do not have any IT related formal university education hence got my Certs assessed.
> 
> But those 6 years were relevant & related experience even as per ACS. They basically deducted 6years of my valid experience...apart from 3+ years that they said were not related...how does one explain that?
> 
> There is this link http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria-2014.pdf should be able to explain this but does not..at least not to me.
> 
> Additionally the date from when they specified my experience to equate to work at an appropriate skill level seems very arbitrary....even my first Cert/Diploma was received in Jan 2007.....Oct 2007 seems like something they pulled out of the hat.


Thats the rule mate its in the link mentioned. You have a diploma 6 yrs of relevant experience is deducted. Irrelevant experience is scrapped by default.
For eg. You finish bachelors(IT) work as an Zookeeper for 2 yrs you quit and then work for 5 yrs in IT.
First 2yrs is by default irrelevant.
Within the relevant 5 yrs in IT first 2 yrs are assessed but a skill date will be post 2 yrs(as per acs rule for a qualification in ICT major)

In your case as per rule its 6 yrs.
As per your details you ve applied for VIC SS. Assuming that you ve claimed points for all your exp i.e 15 points. Incase you get an invite and you apply for visa DIBP will reject your visa for points overclaim as DIBP follows ACS report.


----------



## MazKhanz

GinjaNINJA said:


> Thats the rule mate its in the link mentioned. You have a diploma 6 yrs of relevant experience is deducted. Irrelevant experience is scrapped by default.
> For eg. You finish bachelors(IT) work as an Zookeeper for 2 yrs you quit and then work for 5 yrs in IT.
> First 2yrs is by default irrelevant.
> Within the relevant 5 yrs in IT first 2 yrs are assessed but a skill date will be post 2 yrs(as per acs rule for a qualification in ICT major)
> 
> In your case as per rule its 6 yrs.
> As per your details you ve applied for VIC SS. Assuming that you ve claimed points for all your exp i.e 15 points. Incase you get an invite and you apply for visa DIBP will reject your visa for points overclaim as DIBP follows ACS report.


Thanks mate. I had submitted EOI with all my experience...claiming 15points for experience but I have now corrected that..so my EOI score is 60 (55 points + 5 points for SS Nomination = 60), would I need to inform the Vic SS folks of this separately or they will refer to the EOI for considering the points. The reason I ask is there is one question in Vic SS that asked for DIBP points without SS points and I had mentioned 60...everything else is accurate. All advise welcome


----------



## GinjaNINJA

MazKhanz said:


> Thanks mate. I had submitted EOI with all my experience...claiming 15points for experience but I have now corrected that..so my EOI score is 60 (55 points + 5 points for SS Nomination = 60), would I need to inform the Vic SS folks of this separately or they will refer to the EOI for considering the points. The reason I ask is there is one question in Vic SS that asked for DIBP points without SS points and I had mentioned 60...everything else is accurate. All advise welcome


Yes let them know that you are claiming 55+5 and not 60+5.


----------



## mandy2137

Hi folks, 

If person have 55 points including his IELTS score and he has to go for SS. Can he get a visa with 60 points with SS help?


----------



## mah

mandy2137 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> If person have 55 points including his IELTS score and he has to go for SS. Can he get a visa with 60 points with SS help?



Yes, certainly.


----------



## mandy2137

mah said:


> Yes, certainly.


thanks mah.do you have resume format submit to State?


----------



## mah

mandy2137 said:


> thanks mah.do you have resume format submit to State?


As far as concerned CV, roles and responsibilities should be mentioned clearly for every employer / projects, you worked on

Good luck


----------



## expat_2014

Hello Everyone !!

I am planning to get my skills assessed by ACS under occupation Systems Analyst 26112

My offer letter dated October 2010 states that my designation is OFFICER in Information Security and then in February 2012, designation got renamed to ASSOCIATE. 
Now after 4 years, I have got promoted to ANALYST in the same department but my department name has also got renamed to Infrastructure Services (which was information security earlier).......confused??  read it again please  

I am now concerned that whether ACS will consider my last 4 years experience as ICT Security Specialist OR System Analyst? 

I will be providing a single Reference letter from employer mentioning that I have been working since october 2010 and performing roles and responsibilities of System Analyst. I have letter of designation renaming in 2012 and my latest promotion letter to Analyst but do not have any evidence that department got renamed due to organizational re-structuring. There was just 1 email sent from our BU head about this change to all the employees.

What else evidence can I provide to convince ACS that I have been performing role of System Analyst for the past 4 years and its just the designation and department names that have changed in the organization in last 4 years.

Even if they consider my last 4 years exp as ICT Security Specialist (based on my desgination and department name), Do I need to work for another 2 years on Analyst designation to gain minimum 2 years of exp required for Requirement Met Date?


----------



## sunilkchopra

priyadarshnisubramanian said:


> Hi Anyone in forum who has submitted the ACS assessment last week ?
> Seems ACS is approving at a very fast rate. It has been 2 weeks since I have submitted for ACS. Worried what the result would be. Please reply back if anyone of you had submitted this September 1st week for ACS..


I submitted on 22nd August and got result on 1st september (Positive) under code 263111


----------



## mah

priyadarshnisubramanian said:


> Hi Anyone in forum who has submitted the ACS assessment last week ?
> Seems ACS is approving at a very fast rate. It has been 2 weeks since I have submitted for ACS. Worried what the result would be. Please reply back if anyone of you had submitted this September 1st week for ACS..


Just write them, you should be getting results soon.


----------



## mimo88

sunilkchopra said:


> I submitted on 22nd August and got result on 1st september (Positive) under code 263111


I submitted ACS on 6th Sep and got the result on 16th Sept.


----------



## LawLeePop

Hi all,

I just got the letter from ACS.

I applied for 261311 (Analyst Programmer). I have 6 yrs experience.

But ACS forgo the first 4 yrs and only gave me 2yrs.

The following employment after March 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately 
skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Dates: 02/08 - 02/10 (2yrs 0mths) 
Position: xxx
Employer:xx 
Country: SINGAPORE 
Dates: 03/10 - 02/11 (0yrs 11mths) 
Position: xx
Employer: xx
Country: SINGAPORE 
Dates: 02/11 - 09/14 (3yrs 7mths) 
Position: xx
Employer: xx

May I know if 261311 (Analyst Programmer) have to go thru first 4 yrs before you are certified as Analyst Programmer?

Because the cut of month and year is so weird.


----------



## Srilatha

LawLeePop said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just got the letter from ACS.
> 
> I applied for 261311 (Analyst Programmer). I have 6 yrs experience.
> 
> But ACS forgo the first 4 yrs and only gave me 2yrs.
> 
> The following employment after March 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 02/08 - 02/10 (2yrs 0mths)
> Position: xxx
> Employer:xx
> Country: SINGAPORE
> Dates: 03/10 - 02/11 (0yrs 11mths)
> Position: xx
> Employer: xx
> Country: SINGAPORE
> Dates: 02/11 - 09/14 (3yrs 7mths)
> Position: xx
> Employer: xx
> 
> May I know if 261311 (Analyst Programmer) have to go thru first 4 yrs before you are certified as Analyst Programmer?
> 
> Because the cut of month and year is so weird.


Hi,

Can you please tell your education qualification? Its not because of 261311 (Analyst Programmer) .Even i have been deducted with 4 years as I have done my Btech in Electronics and communication background. 

Thanks, 
Srilatha


----------



## LawLeePop

Srilatha said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please tell your education qualification? Its not because of 261311 (Analyst Programmer) .Even i have been deducted with 4 years as I have done my Btech in Electronics and communication background.
> 
> Thanks,
> Srilatha


Bachealor in Information Technology. Graduated in Aussie Uni of Queensland.


----------



## Hayer Saab

mandy2137 said:


> Anyway, you got a boat with 5 points to cross the river. Let bygones be bygones.
> 
> Much luck for ahead process.



Hey Mandy ...

How was your IELTS ????...Today I got invitation to apply fora visa... Thanks for wishing me luck... 

Gud Luck to you for IELTS and further process :yo:


----------



## priyadarshnisubramanian

mah said:


> Just write them, you should be getting results soon.


Finally got the ACS results as positive for 261312 on 19/09 . Yet to file for the DIAC waiting for minor changes in my passport


----------



## mandy2137

Hayer Saab said:


> Hey Mandy ...
> 
> How was your IELTS ????...Today I got invitation to apply fora visa... Thanks for wishing me luck...
> 
> Gud Luck to you for IELTS and further process :yo:


I can't say anything, but it gone well. Still speaking left on 24th Sep.

Congrats bro!!


----------



## gnisht

*ACS Processing*

Applied ACS on 20th September for ANZCSO code 261311, in how many days i can get the result, Current status is stage-4 with assessor


----------



## mandy2137

With in 7-8 days if all goes well!!

All the best


----------



## subbu_ganesh

*Need help on choosing the right ANZO code*

Hi,

I am planning to apply for ACS assessment. Hoping to get inputs from this forum on choosing the right ANZSCO code so that I don't loose a chance.

I am currently leading a software testing team. My current designation is Quality Manager with more than 10 years experience.

I see several options that are closely related but not an easy options like I see it for Programmers.

263211 - ICT Quality Assurance Engineer
263213 - ICT Systems Test Engineer
261314 - Software Tester - Not the current role. Will ACS consider me for this?
135112 - ICT Project Manager

Also, what is the difference between *Description of Closely Related Core ICT Units:* and *Description of Additional Closely Related ICT Units:*

Appreciate your valuable inputs. 

Thank you,

Subbu


----------



## GinjaNINJA

subbu_ganesh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to apply for ACS assessment. Hoping to get inputs from this forum on choosing the right ANZSCO code so that I don't loose a chance.
> 
> I am currently leading a software testing team. My current designation is Quality Manager with more than 10 years experience.
> 
> I see several options that are closely related but not an easy options like I see it for Programmers.
> 
> 263211 - ICT Quality Assurance Engineer
> 263213 - ICT Systems Test Engineer
> 261314 - Software Tester - Not the current role. Will ACS consider me for this?
> 135112 - ICT Project Manager
> 
> Also, what is the difference between *Description of Closely Related Core ICT Units:* and *Description of Additional Closely Related ICT Units:*
> 
> Appreciate your valuable inputs.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Subbu


Mate none of the codes that you've chosen are in SOL i.e you wont be able to apply for 189
i.e its on CSOL and you are eligible for 190
For 190 you ll have to seek state nomination.
Look out for red and green check marks in below link.
ANZSCOsearch | Occupation eligibility Australia Skilled Visa
put your selected codes here.


----------



## subbu_ganesh

*@Ginja*



GinjaNINJA said:


> Mate none of the codes that you've chosen are in SOL i.e you wont be able to apply for 189
> i.e its on CSOL and you are eligible for 190
> For 190 you ll have to seek state nomination.
> Look out for red and green check marks in below link.
> ANZSCOsearch | Occupation eligibility Australia Skilled Visa
> put your selected codes here.


Thank you for the inputs. Yes, I do agree that 190 is the only option and that too with limited states offering right now. I guess I should wait for next year to have them open again with more quotas.

However, I can get ACS assessment done by that time is what I am thinking. Can you please advise on the below questions?

Should I choose ANZO code that is more related to the current role? Or even previous roles?
Should I ensure that it is listed in the Closely related ICT Units? I guess this will increase my option of getting through the assessment positive. 

What are the specifics that ACS considers for one's assessment to turn positive?

Though I did Bachelor of Science in Mathematics, I think they will consider my 2 year diploma at NIIT before start of my career.

Regards,

Subbu


----------



## mimo88

gnisht said:


> Applied ACS on 20th September for ANZCSO code 261311, in how many days i can get the result, Current status is stage-4 with assessor


I got my ACS result within 8 days.


----------



## Martyshka

subbu_ganesh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to apply for ACS assessment. Hoping to get inputs from this forum on choosing the right ANZSCO code so that I don't loose a chance.
> 
> I am currently leading a software testing team. My current designation is Quality Manager with more than 10 years experience.
> 
> I see several options that are closely related but not an easy options like I see it for Programmers.
> 
> 263211 - ICT Quality Assurance Engineer
> 263213 - ICT Systems Test Engineer
> 261314 - Software Tester - Not the current role. Will ACS consider me for this?
> 135112 - ICT Project Manager
> 
> Also, what is the difference between *Description of Closely Related Core ICT Units:* and *Description of Additional Closely Related ICT Units:*
> 
> Appreciate your valuable inputs.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Subbu


Have you checked job descriptions for these occupations? That may help determine which one is suited


----------



## hammy123

*Got ACS Result*

Hey today i got my ACS assessment result (+ve) in just 14 days , it also includes 2 weekends ...that i wasnot expecting i even have not paid my credit card bill yet


----------



## atmahesh

mimo88 said:


> I got my ACS result within 8 days.


did you get normal notary done without stamp for all the documents like work experience and degree/marksheets?


----------



## atmahesh

Based on my year of experience(total 9 years),age and education qualification, I am eligible for 55 points. However, I attempted IELTS twice and I scored overall 6.5 score only, S/W/L/R -6.5/6/8/6. I know I can improve on this but it gonna take time may be 3-4 months because I am tide up with Office work and GMAT preparation. Without wasting much time, I would like to apply for NSW sponsorhip which will give me 5 more points and then apply for 190 Visa with 60 points in total.

I am hoping I will get ACS result in 10 days. is there any other prerequiste for NSW sponsership apart from ACS evalution. does EOI needs to be applied after NSW sponsership?

Also, guys I would like to take your views on this?


----------



## vijendra

*Pay Slip With SD*

Hello All, 

My To-be OH submitted the ACS application but she did not get an option to submit the payslip with the SD. Should she write to the ACS or wait.


----------



## techie_po

vijendra said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My To-be OH submitted the ACS application but she did not get an option to submit the payslip with the SD. Should she write to the ACS or wait.


She should wait for the Case officer allocation and if it is required, they're gonna ask for it.


----------



## atmahesh

has anybody received positive ACS assessment lately? I submitted docs on 25th Sept but it is still showing in step4.


----------



## mandy2137

wait till Monday, for sure you will get next week.


----------



## atmahesh

mandy2137 said:


> wait till Monday, for sure you will get next week.


thx. good luck for your ielts result.


----------



## gjforaus

I wanted some advice on ACS submission. 

I completed by B.Tech in Electronics and Biomedical Engineering in 2003.Immeidately on completion I got a job in Infosys as software engineer. While at Infosys, there was a 3 month computer training program that was certified to be the equivalent of a bachelors degree in computing by an evaluator in USA. (This statement-evaluation report was given to me when the company had applied for my H1B visa to USA in 2005 and i have a copy of that). I wanted to know if it is all right to use this additional document in ACS processing. My hestiation on using this is that i don't have any contacts with Infosys Education and Research department anymore if ACS asks for more evidence of the evaluation and wanted to know if it would negatively affect my chances for ACS points scoring(I have total of 11 years IT experience).

I have a total of 11 years of IT experience working in 3 companies(Infosys, CTS and TCS).

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks
George


----------



## GinjaNINJA

gjforaus said:


> I wanted some advice on ACS submission.
> 
> I completed by B.Tech in Electronics and Biomedical Engineering in 2003.Immeidately on completion I got a job in Infosys as software engineer. While at Infosys, there was a 3 month computer training program that was certified to be the equivalent of a bachelors degree in computing by an evaluator in USA. (This statement-evaluation report was given to me when the company had applied for my H1B visa to USA in 2005 and i have a copy of that). I wanted to know if it is all right to use this additional document in ACS processing. My hestiation on using this is that i don't have any contacts with Infosys Education and Research department anymore if ACS asks for more evidence of the evaluation and wanted to know if it would negatively affect my chances for ACS points scoring(I have total of 11 years IT experience).
> 
> I have a total of 11 years of IT experience working in 3 companies(Infosys, CTS and TCS).
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> George


The certificate you are talking about you can go ahead and submit it. No harm at all. There is a list of vendor certficates that ACS assess as Diploma but as you already have a Bachelors degree I dont think it have any effect on education points.
You ll get 15 points anyways for qualification.

Please be adviced Bachelors in Electronics & Biomedical is considered ICT Minor so you ll be loosing 6 yrs of experience and you end up with 5 yrs of relevant experience = 10 points.

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria-2014.pdf


----------



## mandy2137

atmahesh said:


> thx. good luck for your ielts result.


Thanks dear


----------



## vijendra

techie_po said:


> She should wait for the Case officer allocation and if it is required, they're gonna ask for it.


Hey techie, I don't know what was going thru her mind but she went ahead wrote to ACS regarding the payslip and she got a stern reply from the CO. As the case is in stage 4 ACS doesn't accept any documents. But the CO has made an exception and asked to send the doc via email.

She has sent the Aug payslip which is a true copy. As September payslip is yet to be generated... Fingers crossed now.


----------



## visitkangaroos

subbu_ganesh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to apply for ACS assessment. Hoping to get inputs from this forum on choosing the right ANZSCO code so that I don't loose a chance.
> 
> I am currently leading a software testing team. My current designation is Quality Manager with more than 10 years experience.
> 
> I see several options that are closely related but not an easy options like I see it for Programmers.
> 
> 263211 - ICT Quality Assurance Engineer
> 263213 - ICT Systems Test Engineer
> 261314 - Software Tester - Not the current role. Will ACS consider me for this?
> 135112 - ICT Project Manager
> 
> Also, what is the difference between *Description of Closely Related Core ICT Units:* and *Description of Additional Closely Related ICT Units:*
> 
> Appreciate your valuable inputs.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Subbu


Dude,

My recommendation would be to apply for 261313 i.e. Software Engineer if you have some experience in automation. If you see the description for this you will find there is a lot in common with 261314.

I made a mistake for my wife and got her assessed for 261314, but then later got her successfully reassessed for 261313.

If you need more info ping me personally, i might be able to help you more.


----------



## vijendra

vijendra said:


> Hey techie, I don't know what was going thru her mind but she went ahead wrote to ACS regarding the payslip and she got a stern reply from the CO. As the case is in stage 4 ACS doesn't accept any documents. But the CO has made an exception and asked to send the doc via email.
> 
> She has sent the Aug payslip which is a true copy. As September payslip is yet to be generated... Fingers crossed now.


Someone please shed some light on this...


----------



## pbalavinod_s

*Need Confirmation*

Good day to all.

I have received the following letter from ACS team today, I would like to confirm if my understanding is correct

*Education:- * ACS has accessed as ICT Major: So I would be getting 15 points for my Education
*Experience:- *ACS has accessed my experiences after Oct 2004 which means I have around 9 years 10 months. So I would be getting 15 points for my experience as well.

I have attached the letter which I have got it from them here, appreciate if you could confirm that my understanding is correct.

Thanks in advance,

Bala

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:

Your Bachelor of Engineering in Electronics & Communication Engineering from Bharathiar
University completed April 1999 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree
With a major in computing.

The following employment after October 2004 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
Skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 02/00 - 08/00 (0yrs 6mths)
Position: Customer Support Engineer
Employer: ABCD Limited
Country: INDIA


Dates: 09/00 - 08/02 (1yrs 11mths)
Position: Associate Systems Engineer
Employer: ABCD Limited
Country: INDIA


Dates: 03/03 - 10/04 (1yrs 7mths)
Position: Technical Lead
Employer: ABC Limited
Country: INDIA


Dates: 10/04 - 12/09 (5yrs 2mths)
Position: Technology Architect
Employer: 
Country: INDIA

Dates: 01/10 - 09/14 (4yrs 8mths)
Position: Senior Project Manager
Employer: ASDF limited
Country: INDIA

The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.

Dates: 08/02 - 03/03 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Consultant - Not Assessable due to Insufficient Documentation
Employer:-XYWE
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mandy2137

pbalavinod_s said:


> Good day to all.
> 
> I have received the following letter from ACS team today, I would like to confirm if my understanding is correct
> 
> *Education:- * ACS has accessed as ICT Major: So I would be getting 15 points for my Education
> *Experience:- *ACS has accessed my experiences after Oct 2004 which means I have around 9 years 10 months. So I would be getting 15 points for my experience as well.
> 
> I have attached the letter which I have got it from them here, appreciate if you could confirm that my understanding is correct.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Bala
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Bachelor of Engineering in Electronics & Communication Engineering from Bharathiar
> University completed April 1999 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree
> With a major in computing.
> 
> The following employment after October 2004 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> Skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 02/00 - 08/00 (0yrs 6mths)
> Position: Customer Support Engineer
> Employer: ABCD Limited
> Country: INDIA
> 
> 
> Dates: 09/00 - 08/02 (1yrs 11mths)
> Position: Associate Systems Engineer
> Employer: ABCD Limited
> Country: INDIA
> 
> 
> Dates: 03/03 - 10/04 (1yrs 7mths)
> Position: Technical Lead
> Employer: ABC Limited
> Country: INDIA
> 
> 
> Dates: 10/04 - 12/09 (5yrs 2mths)
> Position: Technology Architect
> Employer:
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 01/10 - 09/14 (4yrs 8mths)
> Position: Senior Project Manager
> Employer: ASDF limited
> Country: INDIA
> 
> The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.
> 
> Dates: 08/02 - 03/03 (0yrs 0mths)
> Position: Consultant - Not Assessable due to Insufficient Documentation
> Employer:-XYWE
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Congrats Mate, 

How many points you have for age? Also have you done with IELTS? 

I think you will have quite enough points to stand in front of 189 visa 

Thanks


----------



## pbalavinod_s

Mandy. 

I am 36 now, So I should be getting 25 Points for my Age. 

Yet to take the IELTS . Have scheduled IELTS in Nov end. 

Can you please confirm if my point calculation is correct at this point of time?

Age: 25 points
Education: 15 points
Experience: 15 Points


----------



## mandy2137

All correct man, 

I think if you get IELTS 8 band in each section then your points would be 75. 

All the very best mate


----------



## pbalavinod_s

mandy2137 said:


> All correct man,
> 
> I think if you get IELTS 8 band in each section then your points would be 75.
> 
> All the very best mate


Thanks Mate.


----------



## Golam Munir

Dear Bala
how many days ACS took to provide you the final assessment?


----------



## pbalavinod_s

Golam Munir said:


> Dear Bala
> how many days ACS took to provide you the final assessment?


Hi, 

It took 2.5 weeks . I applied on 22nd Sep and received the final assessment on 8th Oct.

Hope this helps.

thanks


----------



## haisergeant

Hi everyone,

Did ACS remove their 2 year deduction policy? Since my friend applied on July 2014 and he received total of 7 years of experience since 2007 after 3 weeks of waiting. I applied on Sep 2013 and received 3 months later with 2 years deduction. He and I graduated from the same school and same year. Can anyone clarify on this?

Thanks


----------



## vijendra

mandy2137 said:


> All correct man,
> 
> I think if you get IELTS 8 band in each section then your points would be 75.
> 
> All the very best mate


Hey Mandy,

What was your score in IELTS?


----------



## mandy2137

vijendra said:


> Hey Mandy,
> 
> What was your score in IELTS?



ZERO!!! 5.5

I am preparing hard this time.. .....any tips my friend?


----------



## gemini10

How much time it will take at satge 4 in acs processing..m on stage 4 in acs processing..


----------



## atmahesh

sheema said:


> How much time it will take at satge 4 in acs processing..m on stage 4 in acs processing..


2 weeks


----------



## vijendra

mandy2137 said:


> ZERO!!! 5.5
> 
> I am preparing hard this time.. .....any tips my friend?


Try PTE....


----------



## mandy2137

vijendra said:


> Try PTE....


Is it easy to compare ielts? how much numbers or bands required in this? 

I see your score, how many points you will obtain for these scores?
thanks


----------



## vijendra

mandy2137 said:


> Is it easy to compare ielts? how much numbers or bands required in this?
> 
> I see your score, how many points you will obtain for these scores?
> thanks


Lets not hijack this thread as its for ACS processing... Here is the link for PTE.. Lets discuss it over there http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ademic.html?nocache=1413188834777#post5453354


----------



## mandy2137

vijendra said:


> Lets not hijack this thread as its for ACS processing... Here is the link for PTE.. Lets discuss it over there http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ademic.html?nocache=1413188834777#post5453354


Well said! 

Can you share you email so that I can get some guidance about this test ?

Thanks


----------



## iak1988

*ACS assessment review or re-assess*

Hi Seniors, 

I had submitted my assessment on last month with ACS and got the negative result. which is as below

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Engineering from Anna University Chennai completed April 2009 has been assessed as
comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least 20hrs per
week:
Dates: 07/09 - 01/10 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Software Trainee - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
Employer: Logic Technologies
Country: INDIA
Dates: 02/10 - 05/13 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Software Engineer - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
Employer: Steria India Limited
Country: INDIA
Dates: 06/13 - 08/14 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Senior Analyst Programmer - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
Employer: Barclays Technology Center India
Country: INDIA

I had submitted the reference letter from my employers and during the assessment,The assessor has made a recommendation that your application is suitable for ANZSCO code 263299, which I found irrelevant to my roles and responsibility. Hence opt to progress with the Software engineer code.
Now I am planning to get a statutory declaration from my senior colleague from Steria to explain my roles and responsibilities in detail. Could you please advise whether I could opt for an review of assessment with this additional document to support my duties or else should I need to apply for a fresh assessment with the change in documents,Your advise would be more valuable.


----------



## HarishInOz

*2 Weeks??*



atmahesh said:


> 2 weeks


2 Weeks??? Noooo....


I think its 12 weeks please check once again...


----------



## HarishInOz

iak1988 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I had submitted my assessment on last month with ACS and got the negative result. which is as below
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Engineering from Anna University Chennai completed April 2009 has been assessed as
> comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least 20hrs per
> week:
> Dates: 07/09 - 01/10 (0yrs 0mths)
> Position: Software Trainee - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
> Employer: Logic Technologies
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 02/10 - 05/13 (0yrs 0mths)
> Position: Software Engineer - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
> Employer: Steria India Limited
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 06/13 - 08/14 (0yrs 0mths)
> Position: Senior Analyst Programmer - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
> Employer: Barclays Technology Center India
> Country: INDIA
> 
> I had submitted the reference letter from my employers and during the assessment,The assessor has made a recommendation that your application is suitable for ANZSCO code 263299, which I found irrelevant to my roles and responsibility. Hence opt to progress with the Software engineer code.
> Now I am planning to get a statutory declaration from my senior colleague from Steria to explain my roles and responsibilities in detail. Could you please advise whether I could opt for an review of assessment with this additional document to support my duties or else should I need to apply for a fresh assessment with the change in documents,Your advise would be more valuable.



--iak1988,

I've ONE question, Who adviced you to apply for "ANZSCO code 263299=ICT Support and Test Engineers nec"?

I don't see any of your above designations related to the "ANZSCO code 263299=ICT Support and Test Engineers nec"

As per above profile, Software Engineer would've been appropriate.

Best of Luck...


----------



## iak1988

HarishInOz said:


> --iak1988,
> 
> I've ONE question, Who adviced you to apply for "ANZSCO code 263299=ICT Support and Test Engineers nec"?
> 
> I don't see any of your above designations related to the "ANZSCO code 263299=ICT Support and Test Engineers nec"
> 
> As per above profile, Software Engineer would've been appropriate.
> 
> Best of Luck...



Harish,

Its the ACS assessor who had suggested the ANZSCO code 263299, I had submitted my case for Software engineer only.


----------



## HarishInOz

iak1988 said:


> Harish,
> 
> Its the ACS assessor who had suggested the ANZSCO code 263299, I had submitted my case for Software engineer only.


ACS assessor also suggests which profile to apply for? I thought they just assess our applications based on the code we apply for... :confused2:


----------



## gem007bd

congrats..


----------



## iak1988

HarishInOz said:


> ACS assessor also suggests which profile to apply for? I thought they just assess our applications based on the code we apply for... :confused2:


Your skills assessment 897642 has been assessed as NOT closely related to the nominated ANZSCO code.

The assessor has made a recommendation that your application is suitable for ANZSCO code 263299.

If you wish to change your nominated ANZSCO code as per this recommendation, please click here to respond to this email stating your preference.
Please note: If you wish to nominate an alternate ANZSCO code other than this recommendation, you will be required to submit a Review Application after your current skills assessment has been finalised.

If there is no response within 30 days of this notification, your application will be assessed under the existing ANZSCO code.


----------



## myphexpat

iak1988 said:


> Your skills assessment 897642 has been assessed as NOT closely related to the nominated ANZSCO code.
> 
> The assessor has made a recommendation that your application is suitable for ANZSCO code 263299.
> 
> If you wish to change your nominated ANZSCO code as per this recommendation, please click here to respond to this email stating your preference.
> Please note: If you wish to nominate an alternate ANZSCO code other than this recommendation, you will be required to submit a Review Application after your current skills assessment has been finalised.
> 
> If there is no response within 30 days of this notification, your application will be assessed under the existing ANZSCO code.


Sorry for this man. However, you can still appeal.

Try to ensure that your Job descriptions really matches to that provided from ACS as per your nominated ANSZCO code Job descriptions. If you think you are not satisfied with the given job descriptions by your company, allot more time to draft a statutory declaration with your desired job description, and ask your manager/lead or colleague to sign the affidavit.

Most cases if the Assessor is not satisfied with the documents you provided or it is obviously does not match, then they would not hesitate to provide you a negative assessment.

What I did, for one of statutory declarations is I patterned almost everything from ACS with a few rephrase and revisions, and add a bit more of an ad hoc roles.

Hope this helps.


----------



## iak1988

myphexpat said:


> Sorry for this man. However, you can still appeal.
> 
> Try to ensure that your Job descriptions really matches to that provided from ACS as per your nominated ANSZCO code Job descriptions. If you think you are not satisfied with the given job descriptions by your company, allot more time to draft a statutory declaration with your desired job description, and ask your manager/lead or colleague to sign the affidavit.
> 
> Most cases if the Assessor is not satisfied with the documents you provided or it is obviously does not match, then they would not hesitate to provide you a negative assessment.
> 
> What I did, for one of statutory declarations is I patterned almost everything from ACS with a few rephrase and revisions, and add a bit more of an ad hoc roles.
> 
> Hope this helps.



could you send me few of the roles and responsibilities which you had mentioned in your statutory documents. I am planning to submit for review with a statutory document.hence it would be helpful, if you could provide me with few points..


----------



## myphexpat

iak1988 said:


> could you send me few of the roles and responsibilities which you had mentioned in your statutory documents. I am planning to submit for review with a statutory document.hence it would be helpful, if you could provide me with few points..


they have it in acs.org.au website. everything is detailed in there. I put everything with a few modifications from that of below.
------------------------------------------------------------------------
261313 - Software Engineer
Designs, develops, modifies, documents, tests, implements, installs and supports software applications and systems.
Description of Employment Duties:
 researching, consulting, analyzing and evaluating system program needs
 identifying technology limitations and deficiencies in existing systems and associated processes, procedures 
and methods
 testing, debugging, diagnosing and correcting errors and faults in an applications programming language 
within established testing protocols, guidelines and quality standards to ensure programs and applications 
perform to specification
 writing and maintaining program code to meet system requirements, system designs and technical 
specifications in accordance with quality accredited standards
 writing, updating and maintaining technical program, end user documentation and operational procedures
 providing advice, guidance and expertise in developing proposals and strategies for software design activities 
such as financial evaluation and costing for recommending software purchases and upgrades


----------



## iak1988

myphexpat said:


> they have it in acs.org.au website. everything is detailed in there. I put everything with a few modifications from that of below.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> Designs, develops, modifies, documents, tests, implements, installs and supports software applications and systems.
> Description of Employment Duties:
>  researching, consulting, analyzing and evaluating system program needs
>  identifying technology limitations and deficiencies in existing systems and associated processes, procedures
> and methods
>  testing, debugging, diagnosing and correcting errors and faults in an applications programming language
> within established testing protocols, guidelines and quality standards to ensure programs and applications
> perform to specification
>  writing and maintaining program code to meet system requirements, system designs and technical
> specifications in accordance with quality accredited standards
>  writing, updating and maintaining technical program, end user documentation and operational procedures
>  providing advice, guidance and expertise in developing proposals and strategies for software design activities
> such as financial evaluation and costing for recommending software purchases and upgrades


My employer had mentioned the below points as my roles and responsibilities

Interaction with customer and functional consultant for new business requirements and issue management.

· Data / Process mapping and gather functional and system information

· Manage, prioritize and develop changes to applications in accordance with business requirements

· Preforming Testing, debugging and providing fix to the bugs using the HP quality center.

· Involved in preparing Test plans, Test cases and Test Closure reports.

· Implementation, support and inventory control of applications used

· Providing effort estimation, preparing functional understanding document, technical design document, development, code review for the Enhancements.

· Preparing standard operating procedures and process documents

· Installation and support of applications developed using the Microsoft SQL Server and Dot Net.

· Day to day monitoring of Database, Application and the Services.

· Having good experience with the UK retail banking domain.

· Good understanding of Information Technology Infrastructure Library (ITIL) process and following the principles in solutions implementing.

· Exposure to Software development in VB, Dot net and Microsoft SQL server.

· Manage and resolve critical system incidents

· Problem management and resolution

· Handling Change Request and Feature Enhancement.

· Preparing the performance reports for the internal application servers and upgrading the hardware and software if needed

· Performances of routine tasks such as backups, database consistency checks, query optimization, etc.

· Preparing daily, weekly and monthly status reports on system availability and performance of servers, applications, databases.

· providing advice, guidance and expertise in developing proposals and strategies for software design activities such as financial evaluation and costing for recommending software purchases and upgrades.


----------



## HarishInOz

jamuu04 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I got positive ACS on April 17. Found out about it only on May 6 because my agent seemed to forget to tell me about it. My EOI will be lodged sometime this week


Hi Jamuu,

Please share the list of documents required for filing 189 EOI. I'm preparing for the same.

Thanks,
Harish


----------



## myphexpat

iak1988 said:


> My employer had mentioned the below points as my roles and responsibilities
> 
> Interaction with customer and functional consultant for new business requirements and issue management.
> 
> · Data / Process mapping and gather functional and system information
> 
> · Manage, prioritize and develop changes to applications in accordance with business requirements
> 
> · Preforming Testing, debugging and providing fix to the bugs using the HP quality center.
> 
> · Involved in preparing Test plans, Test cases and Test Closure reports.
> 
> · Implementation, support and inventory control of applications used
> 
> · Providing effort estimation, preparing functional understanding document, technical design document, development, code review for the Enhancements.
> 
> · Preparing standard operating procedures and process documents
> 
> · Installation and support of applications developed using the Microsoft SQL Server and Dot Net.
> 
> · Day to day monitoring of Database, Application and the Services.
> 
> · Having good experience with the UK retail banking domain.
> 
> · Good understanding of Information Technology Infrastructure Library (ITIL) process and following the principles in solutions implementing.
> 
> · Exposure to Software development in VB, Dot net and Microsoft SQL server.
> 
> · Manage and resolve critical system incidents
> 
> · Problem management and resolution
> 
> · Handling Change Request and Feature Enhancement.
> 
> · Preparing the performance reports for the internal application servers and upgrading the hardware and software if needed
> 
> · Performances of routine tasks such as backups, database consistency checks, query optimization, etc.
> 
> · Preparing daily, weekly and monthly status reports on system availability and performance of servers, applications, databases.
> 
> · providing advice, guidance and expertise in developing proposals and strategies for software design activities such as financial evaluation and costing for recommending software purchases and upgrades.



you seem to have a good structure. Did you specify in your JD you work as FULL TIME?


----------



## myphexpat

HarishInOz said:


> Hi Jamuu,
> 
> Please share the list of documents required for filing 189 EOI. I'm preparing for the same.
> 
> Thanks,
> Harish


no documents needed to attach.

Only if you have your ACS assessed and your IELTS TRF.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

HarishInOz said:


> Hi Jamuu,
> 
> Please share the list of documents required for filing 189 EOI. I'm preparing for the same.
> 
> Thanks,
> Harish


I think you don't need any documents to upload during EOI.

You just need to fill that 7 page form


----------



## iak1988

myphexpat said:


> you seem to have a good structure. Did you specify in your JD you work as FULL TIME?


Yes mate, my employer clearly mentioned that i was a full time employee (40 hrs) in the reference letter provided.


----------



## HarishInOz

myphexpat said:


> no documents needed to attach.
> 
> Only if you have your ACS assessed and your IELTS TRF.


Thanks mate...


----------



## myphexpat

iak1988 said:


> Yes mate, my employer clearly mentioned that i was a full time employee (40 hrs) in the reference letter provided.


I tried to udnerstand your credentials in your job description, I guess they have another basis for assessing your job description.

Normally for software engineers... the scope of job is more proactive leaning towards analyst programmer already. 

You try to pattern almost similar to that of in the job description similar to what Ive provided you earlier in a detailed and sequential manner. Sometimes the choice of words in your JD matters as well. Try to make it more comprehensive.


----------



## padmayogesh

I second the views of fellow DB member myphexpat here. I too guess the choice of words was the issue like handling incidents, resolving problem issues, installation of support of application. I feel these responsibilities are more of a system engineer.

This link may be of any help to you in addition of the ANZSCO descriptions on ACS. Refer to Page 23 & 28 for little clarity.

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...-Profiles-and-Skills-Mobility-30-Dec-2013.pdf


----------



## iak1988

padmayogesh said:


> I second the views of fellow DB member myphexpat here. I too guess the choice of words was the issue like handling incidents, resolving problem issues, installation of support of application. I feel these responsibilities are more of a system engineer.
> 
> This link may be of any help to you in addition of the ANZSCO descriptions on ACS. Refer to Page 23 & 28 for little clarity.
> 
> https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...-Profiles-and-Skills-Mobility-30-Dec-2013.pdf


Thanks for the documents and suggestion mates. I am preparing a statutory declaration now. Describing the projects which I did and my roles and responsibilities I had during the projects. And I am planning to review my assessment by providing this statutory as a additional/supportive one. Any advise please


----------



## HarishInOz

*ACS Result within a month!*



myphexpat said:


> Sorry for this man. However, you can still appeal.
> 
> Try to ensure that your Job descriptions really matches to that provided from ACS as per your nominated ANSZCO code Job descriptions. If you think you are not satisfied with the given job descriptions by your company, allot more time to draft a statutory declaration with your desired job description, and ask your manager/lead or colleague to sign the affidavit.
> 
> Most cases if the Assessor is not satisfied with the documents you provided or it is obviously does not match, then they would not hesitate to provide you a negative assessment.
> 
> What I did, for one of statutory declarations is I patterned almost everything from ACS with a few rephrase and revisions, and add a bit more of an ad hoc roles.
> 
> Hope this helps.




Hi,

Your timeline says that you got the ACS result within a month, is there any specific reason for this?

Thanks,
Harish


----------



## johncarter79

Hi Guys,
First of all, my thanks to everyone who contributes here on the forum, it means a lot to find help on every step of the way.
I have some queries; if possible can some of you shed light on it.
I will be submitting my application to ACS for assessment as Software Engineer.
Due to some changes in some regulations, I have some doubts which need to be cleared.
I did my Bachelor’s in Computer Science from XYZ university in 2004 ( 4 years – 2001-2004), I have learned that my university ‘s bachelors in not equivalent to AQF Australian Bachelor’s Degree.
Q1: As my degree is not equivalent, would they consider is as Advanced Diploma ? or do you think a 4 years’ degree would make them consider it as equivalent to Australian Degree ? Where can I find university rankings ?
Q2 : I started working at “Company A” in the year 2000 as a junior programmer ( Self Taught ), my tenure there was from 2000-2004? Do you think I should include this company in my assessment application ? or ACS would not count it as it was before my degree completion ? and also this was more than 10 years ago and ACS needs only in past 10 years.
Q3 : Armed with a Bachelor’s, I left Company A and started working at Company B as a Programmer, my tenure there was from 2004 to 2009? Would this be counted as Skilled Employment Experience ? Or ACS will discount my years of experience as not having a Recognized degree or will they find it good enough ? I thought here, that I should include experience from Company A, because if ACS discounts any experience it would be from company A… what do you think ?
I know questions are long and complex, but I hoping, the experienced guys would help me.
Thanks,


----------



## myphexpat

HarishInOz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Your timeline says that you got the ACS result within a month, is there any specific reason for this?
> 
> Thanks,
> Harish


Hi Harish,

yes. I got it in less than 4 weeks. 

Nothing special really. I just submitted my JD and stat decs. Since I only have 2 employers in my entire career, I think that helps too.

As long as you submit a comprehensible and well-organized documents, and would not give headache to the assessor, then I guess (?) youll get it earlier. Dont you think so? 

How long did it take for yours?


----------



## myphexpat

johncarter79 said:


> Hi Guys,
> First of all, my thanks to everyone who contributes here on the forum, it means a lot to find help on every step of the way.
> I have some queries; if possible can some of you shed light on it.
> I will be submitting my application to ACS for assessment as Software Engineer.
> Due to some changes in some regulations, I have some doubts which need to be cleared.
> I did my Bachelor’s in Computer Science from XYZ university in 2004 ( 4 years – 2001-2004), I have learned that my university ‘s bachelors in not equivalent to AQF Australian Bachelor’s Degree.
> Q1: As my degree is not equivalent, would they consider is as Advanced Diploma ? or do you think a 4 years’ degree would make them consider it as equivalent to Australian Degree ? Where can I find university rankings ?
> Q2 : I started working at “Company A” in the year 2000 as a junior programmer ( Self Taught ), my tenure there was from 2000-2004? Do you think I should include this company in my assessment application ? or ACS would not count it as it was before my degree completion ? and also this was more than 10 years ago and ACS needs only in past 10 years.
> Q3 : Armed with a Bachelor’s, I left Company A and started working at Company B as a Programmer, my tenure there was from 2004 to 2009? Would this be counted as Skilled Employment Experience ? Or ACS will discount my years of experience as not having a Recognized degree or will they find it good enough ? I thought here, that I should include experience from Company A, because if ACS discounts any experience it would be from company A… what do you think ?
> I know questions are long and complex, but I hoping, the experienced guys would help me.
> Thanks,


Q1: You would never know if it is a bachelors degree unless you have it assessed by them. I am not quite certain how they are going to assess it. They normally would just say equivalent to AQF Bachelors degree major/minor in Computing base from your Transcript of records.

Q2: Im afraid Company A experience wont be counted. But you can add that as well. 

Q3:By right, if your bachelors degree is ICT Major with units related to your nominated skills. You will have at most 2 years deduction. If ICT Major with units not related to your nominated skills is 4 years. 6 years for Minors and NON ICT.


----------



## shrikant79

Hello guys,

I am new to the forum and getting along with all these wonderful threads to accumulate as much as I can and save on those when I land in aus....


I would be starting with my ACS assessment. Was able to understand most of the requirement, but have some confusion with respect to the same. I would appreciate if the experienced folks can help me out here....

So basically here's my profile----applying for sys admin(262113) / sys analyst(261112)

*Education*
10th-->12th-->Diploma in Digital Electronics -- >Executive MBA (Operations)

*Certifications*
MCP(Win 2000) / VCP4 / ITILV3 / DNIIT (Diploma in Software Engineering from NIIT - 2 yrs)

*Work Experience*
Aug-03	Feb-04 Windows
Feb-04	Jul-04 Desktop
Oct-04	Feb-05 Desktop
Feb-05	Dec-05 Windows
Dec-05	May-08 Windows
May-08	Mar-13 Windows
Mar-13	Oct-14 Management

*Total Work exp* - 11 years - related to sys admin - 8+ years

*Questions*
1. How my education would get assessed? would it be ICT major /Minor (considering my MBA)
2. Is VCP and DNIIT a valid vendor certification to be assessed
3. Will my complete 8 yrs of sys admin experience will be accounted for or there would be some deductions?

Please advise....:fingerscrossed:

...Shrikant


----------



## GinjaNINJA

shrikant79 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I am new to the forum and getting along with all these wonderful threads to accumulate as much as I can and save on those when I land in aus....
> 
> 
> I would be starting with my ACS assessment. Was able to understand most of the requirement, but have some confusion with respect to the same. I would appreciate if the experienced folks can help me out here....
> 
> So basically here's my profile----applying for sys admin(262113) / sys analyst(261112)
> 
> *Education*
> 10th-->12th-->Diploma in Digital Electronics -- >Executive MBA (Operations)
> 
> *Certifications*
> MCP(Win 2000) / VCP4 / ITILV3 / DNIIT (Diploma in Software Engineering from NIIT - 2 yrs)
> 
> *Work Experience*
> Aug-03	Feb-04 Windows
> Feb-04	Jul-04 Desktop
> Oct-04	Feb-05 Desktop
> Feb-05	Dec-05 Windows
> Dec-05	May-08 Windows
> May-08	Mar-13 Windows
> Mar-13	Oct-14 Management
> 
> *Total Work exp* - 11 years - related to sys admin - 8+ years
> 
> *Questions*
> 1. How my education would get assessed? would it be ICT major /Minor (considering my MBA)
> 2. Is VCP and DNIIT a valid vendor certification to be assessed
> 3. Will my complete 8 yrs of sys admin experience will be accounted for or there would be some deductions?
> 
> Please advise....:fingerscrossed:
> 
> ...Shrikant


1. How many IT related subjects did you have in Diploma and MBA ?
If NO IT related subjects in both degrees then its ICT minor >> 6yrs experience deduction + you ll have to go through RPL to get a +ve assessment from ACS.

2. NO
https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria-2014.pdf

3. Yes there will be deduction min 2 yrs & max 6 yrs.
Depends whether your qualification is ICT Major or ICT minor.


----------



## uzobizu

*ACS skills assessment status changing from "In Progess" back to "with accessor"*

Hello all,

I submitted my ACS skills assessment application on October 3. It moved quite quickly to Stage 4a - "With Assessor" on the 9th. On the 14th, the status changed to "In Progress". But when i woke up the next morning and checked, the status had changed back to "with assessor" and has't changed back since. What could be the problem? Does this usually happen?:confused2:


----------



## myphexpat

uzobizu said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I submitted my ACS skills assessment application on October 3. It moved quite quickly to Stage 4a - "With Assessor" on the 9th. On the 14th, the status changed to "In Progress". But when i woke up the next morning and checked, the status had changed back to "with assessor" and has't changed back since. What could be the problem? Does this usually happen?:confused2:


Don't worry man. Their website got a bug. Sometimes even if I input my correct number and password, I can't get in.

I can understand your anxiety, I've been there. SO might as well just relax. Give yourself 2 weeks more. The result will be out.


----------



## shrikant79

GinjaNINJA said:


> 1. How many IT related subjects did you have in Diploma and MBA ?
> If NO IT related subjects in both degrees then its ICT minor >> 6yrs experience deduction + you ll have to go through RPL to get a +ve assessment from ACS.
> 
> 2. NO
> https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria-2014.pdf
> 
> 3. Yes there will be deduction min 2 yrs & max 6 yrs.
> Depends whether your qualification is ICT Major or ICT minor.



Thanks mate...
So can I do a MCSE Now and claim points? Is it ok to do it now as in post the says admin experience?


----------



## GinjaNINJA

shrikant79 said:


> Thanks mate...
> So can I do a MCSE Now and claim points? Is it ok to do it now as in post the says admin experience?


What points are you talking about ?
As per education you ll get 10 points anyways you have 2 diplomas DNIIT and Diploma(dig electronics).


----------



## shrikant79

GinjaNINJA said:


> What points are you talking about ?
> As per education you ll get 10 points anyways you have 2 diplomas DNIIT and Diploma(dig electronics).


GinjaNINJA - I'm confused here. Does both the diploma's come under ICT category?
The Digital electronics never had any sys admin subject close to my work experience. The DNIIT has subjects but they were more towards software development and not systems administration. 

Now do I need to submit the ACS with a RPL application?
For my experience, how much would it get deducted?

Say for eg, my edu gets classified into "Non-ICT Diploma or higher", then it says I need 6 yrs relevant work exp. Now I have relevant as 8+. How does the deduction occurs here...

Please help.
I really appreciate you putting in your time here...


----------



## myphexpat

shrikant79 said:


> GinjaNINJA - I'm confused here. Does both the diploma's come under ICT category?
> The Digital electronics never had any sys admin subject close to my work experience. The DNIIT has subjects but they were more towards software development and not systems administration.
> 
> Now do I need to submit the ACS with a RPL application?
> For my experience, how much would it get deducted?
> 
> Say for eg, my edu gets classified into "Non-ICT Diploma or higher", then it says I need 6 yrs relevant work exp. Now I have relevant as 8+. How does the deduction occurs here...
> 
> Please help.
> I really appreciate you putting in your time here...



I f you have NON-ICT: 8+ years - 6 years. You will only be left with 2+ years to claim.


----------



## shrikant79

myphexpat said:


> I f you have NON-ICT: 8+ years - 6 years. You will only be left with 2+ years to claim.


Ah....
Is there any way, I can increase the points?
As of now, the only option that I see is to score 8 in IELTS, which can gimme 20 points.

~Shrikant


----------



## myphexpat

shrikant79 said:


> Ah....
> Is there any way, I can increase the points?
> As of now, the only option that I see is to score 8 in IELTS, which can gimme 20 points.
> 
> ~Shrikant


alright..

if youre less than 32 = 30. if above 32 = 25
you can wait to accumulate 3 years to get 5 points
you can get band 7 = 10
diploma = 10

55 -> short of 5 max (with respect to your age, if above 32, can claim only 50).

if youre wife have a skill set in SOL, can ask her to have it assessed to get additional 5 points.
or get a band 8 to get 20 points.
unless youre doing professional translation, that could add up as well.


----------



## shrikant79

myphexpat said:


> alright..
> 
> if youre less than 32 = 30. if above 32 = 25
> you can wait to accumulate 3 years to get 5 points
> you can get band 7 = 10
> diploma = 10
> 
> 55 -> short of 5 max (with respect to your age, if above 32, can claim only 50).
> 
> if youre wife have a skill set in SOL, can ask her to have it assessed to get additional 5 points.
> or get a band 8 to get 20 points.
> unless youre doing professional translation, that could add up as well.



Here are my points---

Age (see page 19) 25
English language ability (see page 20) 10 (score 7) / 20 (scrore 8)
Overseas employment (see page 21) 15/10/5
Educational qualifications (see page 24) 10
State/Territory government nomination (see page 29) 5

With the ICT major/minor and deduction in experience, I assume I will only have 5 points for experience. With that it just makes 55 (score 7 in ielts). Which means I will have to score 8 in ielts to cross/reach 60. And this includes the SS.

Somewhere I read, that if the qualification falls in ICT minor, then I can take up MCSE certification and then do the ACS. Is that a valid option?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## myphexpat

shrikant79 said:


> Here are my points---
> 
> Age (see page 19) 25
> English language ability (see page 20) 10 (score 7) / 20 (scrore 8)
> Overseas employment (see page 21) 15/10/5
> Educational qualifications (see page 24) 10
> State/Territory government nomination (see page 29) 5
> 
> With the ICT major/minor and deduction in experience, I assume I will only have 5 points for experience. With that it just makes 55 (score 7 in ielts). Which means I will have to score 8 in ielts to cross/reach 60. And this includes the SS.
> 
> Somewhere I read, that if the qualification falls in ICT minor, then I can take up MCSE certification and then do the ACS. Is that a valid option?:fingerscrossed:


I think yes, you can have that assessed too. But I am not sure how its going to help with the number of years deduction. 

Can browse through web those who have tried it.


----------



## shrikant79

myphexpat said:


> I think yes, you can have that assessed too. But I am not sure how its going to help with the number of years deduction.
> 
> Can browse through web those who have tried it.


Thank you myphexpat


----------



## myphexpat

shrikant79 said:


> Thank you myphexpat


My pleasure!


----------



## HarishInOz

*ACS applied on 11th*




myphexpat said:


> Hi Harish,
> 
> yes. I got it in less than 4 weeks.
> 
> Nothing special really. I just submitted my JD and stat decs. Since I only have 2 employers in my entire career, I think that helps too.
> 
> As long as you submit a comprehensible and well-organized documents, and would not give headache to the assessor, then I guess (?) youll get it earlier. Dont you think so?
> 
> How long did it take for yours?


I got it exactly on the day I completed three months!

I applied for new application linked to my previous application on 11th Oct 2014 to include my 2 years of experience to gain more points... 

I've submitted all the documents, they asked me for termination letters of all my companies with the dates clearly mentioned on them, which I did and having a masters in computers. I'm expecting reply as early as possible.

-Harish


----------



## Golam Munir

Dear Friends,

I have a AQF equivalent Advanced Diploma (major computing) in Jan, 2001 and Bachelor Degree (major computing) in July, 2004. After cutting 2 years, ACS accepted my job experiences from July 2006. 
Now I want to re-access and add one of my unclaimed job experience. I worked part time (20 hours/ week) in a farm from 2003 to 2004 (almost a year while I was studying) and performed a role very much similar to ICT System Analyst.

My questions are-

1. Whether ACS will accept my experience as I earned it before my bachelor degree and will also accept 20 hours/week work as sufficient working hours to provide positive result?

2. If Yes, will it put any impact on my 'Skill Level Requirement Met Date' calculation?

Hope I made the questions understandable. Your wise answers will help me a lot. 

Thanks in advance guys


----------



## ashish1137

Golam Munir said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have a AQF equivalent Advanced Diploma (major computing) in Jan, 2001 and Bachelor Degree (major computing) in July, 2004. After cutting 2 years, ACS accepted my job experiences from July 2006.
> Now I want to re-access and add one of my unclaimed job experience. I worked part time (20 hours/ week) in a farm from 2003 to 2004 (almost a year while I was studying) and performed a role very much similar to ICT System Analyst.
> 
> My questions are-
> 
> 1. Whether ACS will accept my experience as I earned it before my bachelor degree and will also accept 20 hours/week work as sufficient working hours to provide positive result?
> 
> 2. If Yes, will it put any impact on my 'Skill Level Requirement Met Date' calculation?
> 
> Hope I made the questions understandable. Your wise answers will help me a lot.
> 
> Thanks in advance guys


Neither part time experience is considered nor during degree or pre degree experience. So it is a big no on both fronts!!

My question: starting july 2006 it is already 8 years till date so you can claim full 15 points for experience. Why you want more experience to add up?? pm me you answer as well as i might not be able to monitor your response on forum.


----------



## Golam Munir

ashish1137 said:


> Neither part time experience is considered nor during degree or pre degree experience. So it is a big no on both fronts!!
> 
> My question: starting july 2006 it is already 8 years till date so you can claim full 15 points for experience. Why you want more experience to add up?? pm me you answer as well as i might not be able to monitor your response on forum.


Dear Ashish,
Thanks for your reply. unfortunately I had work breaks in between


----------



## ashish1137

Golam Munir said:


> Dear Ashish,
> Thanks for your reply. unfortunately I had work breaks in between


hmmm, work on ielts or spouse skill assessment mate.


----------



## vijendra

Hi All,

I have a query or you can call it case/scenario. If I get a positive assessment for 261311 and after a month I change my job. the roles and responsibilities are different and I am not claiming points for the new job. So in the EOI should I mention about the new job and mark it as not relevant? Will the CO ask for a reassessment?


----------



## superm

vijendra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a query or you can call it case/scenario. If I get a positive assessment for 261311 and after a month I change my job. the roles and responsibilities are different and I am not claiming points for the new job. So in the EOI should I mention about the new job and mark it as not relevant? Will the CO ask for a reassessment?


That should not effect.. and you will be just writing your designation.. that does not really show how diff the job is..


----------



## gjforaus

Today i got my ACS skills assessment letter

Your qualification has been assessed as follows: 
Your Bachelor of Technology in Electronics and Biomedical Engineering from <University> completed July 2003 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF 
Bachelor Degree with a major in computing. 

The following employment after August 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately 
skilled level and relevant to 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Dates: 08/03 - 02/10 (6yrs 6mths) 
Position: Technology Lead 
Employer: <Employer1>
Country: INDIA 

Dates: 02/10 - 01/11 (0yrs 11mths) 
Position: Senior Associate - Projects 
Employer: <Employer2>
Country: INDIA 

Dates: 01/11 - 08/14 (3yrs 7mths) 
Position: Assistant Consultant 
Employer: <Employer3>
Country: INDIA 

Timelines: 
Oct 6 2014 
Submitted (RPL- System Analyst)

Oct 9 2014
Skills assessment wanted notarized copy of my B.Tech Certificate and Transcripts(although it contained the signature of the Controller of Exams)
Submitted the same online.

Oct 20 2014
Got the letter saying skills are assessed and as expected they cut 4 years of my work experience.

Now need to prepare well for IELTS. 

Had a question whether my partner also needs to write the IELTS compulsorily. And secondly whether we can write it both on seperate dates.


----------



## sevnik0202

gjforaus said:


> Today i got my ACS skills assessment letter
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Technology in Electronics and Biomedical Engineering from <University> completed July 2003 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF
> Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> The following employment after August 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 08/03 - 02/10 (6yrs 6mths)
> Position: Technology Lead
> Employer: <Employer1>
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 02/10 - 01/11 (0yrs 11mths)
> Position: Senior Associate - Projects
> Employer: <Employer2>
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 01/11 - 08/14 (3yrs 7mths)
> Position: Assistant Consultant
> Employer: <Employer3>
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Timelines:
> Oct 6 2014
> Submitted (RPL- System Analyst)
> 
> Oct 9 2014
> Skills assessment wanted notarized copy of my B.Tech Certificate and Transcripts(although it contained the signature of the Controller of Exams)
> Submitted the same online.
> 
> Oct 20 2014
> Got the letter saying skills are assessed and as expected they cut 4 years of my work experience.
> 
> Now need to prepare well for IELTS.
> 
> Had a question whether my partner also needs to write the IELTS compulsorily. And secondly whether we can write it both on seperate dates.


1. IELTS 4.5 bands is must for secondary applicant. If you can produce a letter from your partners college stating that their education was in english as the primary language such a letter can be used in place of IELTS.
2. Yes you can appear for IELTS on seperate dates.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## superm

sevnik0202 said:


> 1. IELTS 4.5 bands is must for secondary applicant. If you can produce a letter from your partners college stating that their education was in english as the primary language such a letter can be used in place of IELTS.
> 2. Yes you can appear for IELTS on seperate dates.
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


Better would be to get it from Univ - also the course duration should at least be 2 years.

and This is true if you are not claiming spouse points!


----------



## vijendra

superm said:


> That should not effect.. and you will be just writing your designation.. that does not really show how diff the job is..


What if the designation is QA Analyst in manual testing?


----------



## shrikant79

gjforaus said:


> Today i got my ACS skills assessment letter
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Technology in Electronics and Biomedical Engineering from <University> completed July 2003 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF
> Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> The following employment after August 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 08/03 - 02/10 (6yrs 6mths)
> Position: Technology Lead
> Employer: <Employer1>
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 02/10 - 01/11 (0yrs 11mths)
> Position: Senior Associate - Projects
> Employer: <Employer2>
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 01/11 - 08/14 (3yrs 7mths)
> Position: Assistant Consultant
> Employer: <Employer3>
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Timelines:
> Oct 6 2014
> Submitted (RPL- System Analyst)
> 
> Oct 9 2014
> Skills assessment wanted notarized copy of my B.Tech Certificate and Transcripts(although it contained the signature of the Controller of Exams)
> Submitted the same online.
> 
> Oct 20 2014
> Got the letter saying skills are assessed and as expected they cut 4 years of my work experience.
> 
> Now need to prepare well for IELTS.
> 
> Had a question whether my partner also needs to write the IELTS compulsorily. And secondly whether we can write it both on seperate dates.




gjforaus - Did you already submitted a RPL application or they requested you for it.
Can you lemme know more about the RPL application. My profile seems to be falling in the same category.

Thanks
Shrikant


----------



## ashish1137

vijendra said:


> What if the designation is QA Analyst in manual testing?


mark it as not relevant.


----------



## atmahesh

Hi All,

First of all, thank you all for helping in ACS documentation and process guidance.

I have got positive ACS evaluation after 14 days(inclusive weekends), but to my disappointment NSW SS is not open for Developer programmer.

Age -30, Dec 1983 -- 30 points <33 age
IELTS -6.5 overall and min 6 in each -- 0 points
Recognized Bachelor degree -- 15 points
Work experience --from Sept 2007 according to ACS since they deducted 2 years. so 5 years even though I have 7 years relevant experience, so 10 points


So total 55 points. I am short of 5 points. 

My question is if I wait for 1 years and apply in next september 2015, my experience would be counted as 8 years, then I can apply with 15 points as work experience. 

Other option is to attempt for IELTS and get 7 in all section for 10 points. I am busy with work and under depression treatment, hence couldn't concentrate right now.

what is your opinion guys? Should I wait for 1 year? are immigration rules gonna change next year in July?

should I try PTE academic exam which I heard is relatively easy?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

atmahesh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> First of all, thank you all for helping in ACS documentation and process guidance.
> 
> I have got positive ACS evaluation after 14 days(inclusive weekends), but to my disappointment NSW SS is not open for Developer programmer.
> 
> Age -30, Dec 1983 -- 30 points <33 age
> IELTS -6.5 overall and min 6 in each -- 0 points
> Recognized Bachelor degree -- 15 points
> Work experience --from Sept 2007 according to ACS since they deducted 2 years. so 5 years even though I have 7 years relevant experience, so 10 points
> 
> 
> So total 55 points. I am short of 5 points.
> 
> My question is if I wait for 1 years and apply in next september 2015, my experience would be counted as 8 years, then I can apply with 15 points as work experience.
> 
> Other option is to attempt for IELTS and get 7 in all section for 10 points. I am busy with work and under depression treatment, hence couldn't concentrate right now.
> 
> what is your opinion guys? Should I wait for 1 year? are immigration rules gonna change next year in July?
> 
> should I try PTE academic exam which I heard is relatively easy?



Depends upon each person, if you can get 7 each in IELTS , it would be better else wait for 1 yr. But beware, 1st July 2015 there can be change in rules on ICT application so keep a watch over that.

For your information, i waited for 1.5 yrs to get additional 5 points. So choice is yours..

Best of luck !!


----------



## syedmal

We got my wife's ACS result today... it was amazingly fast

We applied on 21st October and got it on 30th October


----------



## goingausy

prgeek001 said:


> Depends upon each person, if you can get 7 each in IELTS , it would be better else wait for 1 yr. But beware, 1st July 2015 there can be change in rules on ICT application so keep a watch over that.
> 
> For your information, i waited for 1.5 yrs to get additional 5 points. So choice is yours..
> 
> Best of luck !!


prgeek001,

what changes expected for ICT in 1st july 2015. Is it good changes ?

thanks
GA


----------



## XINGSINGH

Hi seniors

The statutory declaration we submit should be accompanied by salary slip/ service certificate/termination letter. Who should submit either of these documents. Will they be mine who is getting assessed or the declarant who is signing and confirming my duties.

As per my agent declarant has to submit either of them else acs will not consider my experience. Pls guide and also share ur experiences


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

goingausy said:


> prgeek001,
> 
> what changes expected for ICT in 1st july 2015. Is it good changes ?
> 
> thanks
> GA



Vic n NSW has stopped taking applications of ICT as large number of application are from these category. Also there is no shortage of ICT people in Australia. 

Expect of something unexpected next fiscal. 

Keep fingers crossed for no changes, but anything can happen.

HTH


----------



## Danav_Singh

goingausy said:


> prgeek001,
> 
> what changes expected for ICT in 1st july 2015. Is it good changes ?
> 
> thanks
> GA


something unexpected is going to happen as said by prgeek001. most likely ICT occupation will be removed from SOL. Melbourne and sydney are flooded with job seeking ICT professionals.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

Danav_Singh said:


> something unexpected is going to happen as said by prgeek001. most likely ICT occupation will be removed from SOL. Melbourne and sydney are flooded with job seeking ICT professionals.


I think, it cannot be removed totally as it will effect the inflow of cash to ACS and other authorities along with DIBP. 

But yes rules will be more difficult.


----------



## Danav_Singh

prgeek001 said:


> I think, it cannot be removed totally as it will effect the inflow of cash to ACS and other authorities along with DIBP.
> 
> But yes rules will be more difficult.


ACS don't have any say on SOL list neither govt cares about ACS revenue. Govt only cares about DIAC's revenue. The ptrsent govt is encouraging 457 and employer sponsored visas. My take is ICT occupation will be removed from SOL but will remain in CSOL.


----------



## nituhirawat

hi all,
I am an IT professional with 6 years of experience in Microsoft .net technology.
I am trying for Australian PR visa.
So what will be the best job code suiting my profession.
What are the documents required for ACS skill assessment.
Should I go for IELTS first or ACS, please guide me.

Thanks
Nitu


----------



## XINGSINGH

What are current processing time for acs


----------



## XINGSINGH

Processing times of acs 261313 code please


----------



## myphexpat

XINGSINGH said:


> Processing times of acs 261313 code please


12 weeks max.


----------



## XINGSINGH

Really 12 weeks or takes less time


----------



## GinjaNINJA

XINGSINGH said:


> Really 12 weeks or takes less time


Currently they are pretty quick max 3 to 4 weeks or much lesser.


----------



## XINGSINGH

Is that right
Supersonic


----------



## gjforaus

Yes i concur, it came back fast for me too.

I submitted my documents and paid via card on 07-Oct-2014 to ACS
The ACS assessment was completed and results email was sent on 20-Oct-2014


----------



## XINGSINGH

Incredibke


----------



## XINGSINGH

Incredible


----------



## Siriish

How do we include a year long break in our ACS employment reference letters? Please guide.


----------



## thomasvo

Same here
I submitted a skill assessment last year on nov 7th, it came back on the 30th of january.
I recently submmited a new skill assessment with exactly the same docs but to be assessed as a new occupation. It came back after 12 days!! I was very (positively) surprised!


----------



## XINGSINGH

thomasvo said:


> Same here
> I submitted a skill assessment last year on nov 7th, it came back on the 30th of january.
> I recently submmited a new skill assessment with exactly the same docs but to be assessed as a new occupation. It came back after 12 days!! I was very (positively) surprised!


why did u applied twice and what were the codes


----------



## thomasvo

originally I went for System Administrator (262113), I wanted to get NSW SS. Since NSW SS became really hard to get (and closed for ICT related jobs atm) I decided to try to get a positive assessment as a Computer Network and Systems Engineer (263111) since that occupation qualifies for a 189 visa.


----------



## XINGSINGH

So how u did it created bew login or used same
Did u got invite


----------



## thomasvo

no, I used the same login and exactly the same documents. All they did was withhold 2 extra years from my experience.

No, I still need to get band 8 on IELTS to make it to 65 points, without it Im stuck at 55


----------



## XINGSINGH

Can't we use new login and fresh set of documents with enhanced list of duties


----------



## XINGSINGH

Hi seniors
I have applied for acs yesterday and today it is on stage 3 which is extra documents required.

I have spoken with my agent. They haven't recieved any mail.

Can someone enlighten on this. 

Also I paid fee via bank transfer and case status is showing payment awaited. Is it on 3rd stage because of pending payment.


----------



## iak1988

*ACS assessment review*

Hi Guys,

I had my review results came over and this time it is positive, however below are the results

first time

Your ICT skills have been assessed as unsuitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO
Code.
You have been assessed as not meeting the requirements for professional information technology experience of
two (2) years in a field closely related to your nominated skilled occupation.
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Engineering from Anna University Chennai completed April 2009 has been assessed as
comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least 20hrs per
week:
Dates: 07/09 - 01/10 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Software Trainee - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
Employer: Logic Technologies
Country: INDIA

Dates: 02/10 - 05/13 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Software Engineer - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
Employer: Steria India Limited
Country: INDIA

Dates: 06/13 - 08/14 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Senior Analyst Programmer - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
Employer: Barclays Technology Center India
Country: INDIA
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*and Now*

Your ICT skills have been assessed suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO
Code.
.
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Engineering from Anna University Chennai completed April 2009 has been assessed as
comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
The following employment after March 2014 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO 

Dates: 02/10 - 05/13 (3yrs 3mths)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: Steria India Limited
Country: INDIA

Dates: 06/13 - 08/14 (1yrs 2mths)
Position: Senior Analyst Programmer
Employer: Barclays Technology Center India
Country: INDIA

The following employment is assessed not suitable

Dates: 07/09 - 01/10 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Software Trainee - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
Employer: Logic Technologies
Country: INDIA
--------------------------------------

I understand that 4 years of my experience has been deducted but I don't know why so, any advise guys...


----------



## XINGSINGH

iak1988 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I had my review results came over and this time it is positive, however below are the results
> 
> first time
> 
> Your ICT skills have been assessed as unsuitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO
> Code.
> You have been assessed as not meeting the requirements for professional information technology experience of
> two (2) years in a field closely related to your nominated skilled occupation.
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Engineering from Anna University Chennai completed April 2009 has been assessed as
> comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least 20hrs per
> week:
> Dates: 07/09 - 01/10 (0yrs 0mths)
> Position: Software Trainee - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
> Employer: Logic Technologies
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 02/10 - 05/13 (0yrs 0mths)
> Position: Software Engineer - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
> Employer: Steria India Limited
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 06/13 - 08/14 (0yrs 0mths)
> Position: Senior Analyst Programmer - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
> Employer: Barclays Technology Center India
> Country: INDIA
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> and Now
> 
> Your ICT skills have been assessed suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO
> Code.
> .
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Engineering from Anna University Chennai completed April 2009 has been assessed as
> comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> The following employment after March 2014 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO
> 
> Dates: 02/10 - 05/13 (3yrs 3mths)
> Position: Software Engineer
> Employer: Steria India Limited
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 06/13 - 08/14 (1yrs 2mths)
> Position: Senior Analyst Programmer
> Employer: Barclays Technology Center India
> Country: INDIA
> 
> The following employment is assessed not suitable
> 
> Dates: 07/09 - 01/10 (0yrs 0mths)
> Position: Software Trainee - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
> Employer: Logic Technologies
> Country: INDIA
> --------------------------------------
> 
> I understand that 4 years of my experience has been detected but I don't know why so, any advise guys...


Hi iak

Why it was -ve earlier and what was your argument this time for which u got +ve assesment


----------



## GinjaNINJA

@ IAK What Bachelors degree do you have ? major ?


----------



## iak1988

XINGSINGH said:


> Hi iak
> 
> Why it was -ve earlier and what was your argument this time for which u got +ve assesment



Its - ve because of the roles and responsibilities mentioned in my employer reference letter, first time I got the reply saying that my case would suits only support and test engg only, I don't agree on that hence came -ve.
Later I had managed to submit a review with a statutory declaration and came positive


----------



## iak1988

GinjaNINJA said:


> What Bachelors degree do you have ? major ?


I had completed Bachelor of engineering Electronics and communication.

And in my first assessment letter, its being mentioned that i should need just 2 years of experience


----------



## GinjaNINJA

iak1988 said:


> I had completed Bachelor of engineering Electronics and communication.
> 
> And in my first assessment letter, its being mentioned that i should need just 2 years of experience


Same as me. Hence 4 yrs deduction. No surprises. Its normal and standard. 
Unfortunately Cannot claim any points for work experience.


----------



## XINGSINGH

iak1988 said:


> Its - ve because of the roles and responsibilities mentioned in my employer reference letter, first time I got the reply saying that my case would suits only support and test engg only, I don't agree on that hence came -ve.
> Later I had managed to submit a review with a statutory declaration and came positive



Ok how much time it took both times and u paid via card or direct deposited

Did the contacted ur employer as u must have submitted statutory declaration with enhanced duties


----------



## iak1988

GinjaNINJA said:


> Same as me. Hence 4 yrs deduction. No surprises. Its normal and standard.
> Unfortunately Cannot claim any points for work experience.


Yeah, but in my first assessment , its being mentioned i should require only 2 years of relevant experience. I had emailed the assessor, let me see


----------



## iak1988

XINGSINGH said:


> Ok how much time it took both times and u paid via card or direct deposited
> 
> Did the contacted ur employer as u must have submitted statutory declaration with enhanced duties


Yes, i had submitted a 5 pages of summary about the roles and responsibilites,
I had paid via credit card (but does the payment matter here )


----------



## XINGSINGH

iak1988 said:


> Yes, i had submitted a 5 pages of summary about the roles and responsibilites,
> I had paid via credit card (but does the payment matter here )


No doesn't matter actually I want to know in how much time direct deposit gets transferred


----------



## kamave

Hi,

I'm planning to submit an application for ACS assessment. I'll be the primary applicant for 189 skilled visa and also will be including my wife as a co-applicant(for partner skills). 

She got Masters degree in Computer Science Engineering a year ago, but hasn't had any work experience yet. Wondering can her skills be assessed for one of the relevant ANZSCO codes without any experience, if so does her nominated occupation list should be SAME as mine?; let's say if I'm applying for assessment of 261311-Analyst Programmer, should her application be for the same occupation as well? If she can apply, I believe submitting relevant degree documentation is suffice for her skill assessment.

Please confirm and let us know if you've any pointers which help us this regard.

Thanks and appreciate your responses!
Kamave


----------



## kamave

rockyrambo said:


> 3. Description of 261311 Analyst Programmer - If a person's jobs involves programming in SAS (Statistical Analysis Software), VBA (Excel and Access) and SQL, would it be appropriate to opt for this code? These are skills used in Analytics which is an IT enabled service but doesn't function or work as an IT company yet. I mean to say that is it fine if a person is not working as the traditional so called 'software engineer/programmer' in an IT company but his/her work comprises a lot of programming skills amongst many other things then should he go ahead and apply under this category?
> 
> Thanks,
> Rocky


Hi Rocky,

I know I'm digging up an old post of yours and I noticed that you're successfully assessed under 261311 (Analyst Programmer). I would like to get few details from you, since I do have work profile similar(may be partially) to yours.

I've been working on SAS for the past 7 years, and my current business title is "Data Scientist". I've Masters degree in Analytics and Bachelors degree in Electrical Engineering. I've 4 years of experience(out of 7) after my Analytics degree. I don't see any ANZSCO code that has analytics, statistics included in the responsibilities and I've been contemplating about which code to choose. 

So, I do have couple of questions: 1) wondering from your experience what's be the timeline ACS will start considering counting towards the amount of work experience, is it after Bachelors or a relevant Masters degree? 2) I'm considering to apply under one of these 3 ANZSCO categories: 261311(Analyst Programmer), 261399(Software & Application Programmer), 261111(ICT Business Analyst); Did you consider any other codes other than 261311, if so based what measures you ended up choosing 261311?

Appreciate your responses & suggestions!

If other forum members who has been working in SAS & has got a successful ACS/VetAccess assessment, please let me know what nominated occupation you ended up choosing?

Thanks!
Venkatesh


----------



## remyx

Hi guys/ladies,

I was wondering should I try for Computer Network and Systems Engineer (263111) under 189 visa.

My age is 30 which equate to 30 points.
I have a Bachelor of Computer Sciences with University of Wollongong which I obtained in Singapore but, accredited by Australia. That secures 15 points. The date of the certificate 19 May 2014.

So the tricky part is work experience. Currently, I am working as a product engineer for 1year 6 months since 1st April 2013. My past work experience is under Military which will be listed as classified job scope but, my current job scope is closely related to my past experience. I have been with the Military for 7 years 6 months since September 2005. Will I be entitled to the points for work experience?

Thanks for all the help in advance...


----------



## iak1988

*ACS assessment*

Hi Seniors,

I got my assessment +ve and its being mentioned that 'My Skilled met date' is mentioned as 'Feb 2012', now any one advise whether I could wait till 'Feb 2015' to lodge my EOI and to claim a 5 points for my experience. :confused2::help:

Thanks in advance.


----------



## remyx

Hi iak1988,

You have already got a positive for Skills Assessment? That's cool. Then should be moving off to EOI, I guess. Do check if the positive Skills Assessment have a expiry date. From what I have read, IELTS have an expiry date duration of 2 - 3 years. Not very sure on that.

Do share how did you achieve the positive Skills Assessment.

=)


----------



## iak1988

remyx said:


> Hi iak1988,
> 
> You have already got a positive for Skills Assessment? That's cool. Then should be moving off to EOI, I guess. Do check if the positive Skills Assessment have a expiry date. From what I have read, IELTS have an expiry date duration of 2 - 3 years. Not very sure on that.
> 
> Do share how did you achieve the positive Skills Assessment.
> 
> =)


Yeah remyx, the assessment is valid for next 24 months, I need 3 years of relevant exp to claim a 5 points, so that I am waiting for before submitting the EOI. And regarding +ve assessment what help you actually needs..


----------



## remyx

Yoz iak1988,

Which Application Type under ACS Skills Assessment did you went for? RPL or Skills Assessment?

My detail description of my situation is in the thread stated below.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/598266-help-skill-assessment-under-acs-computer-network-systems-engineer.html


----------



## iak1988

remyx said:


> Yoz iak1988,
> 
> Which Application Type under ACS Skills Assessment did you went for? RPL or Skills Assessment?
> 
> My detail description of my situation is in the thread stated below.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/598266-help-skill-assessment-under-acs-computer-network-systems-engineer.html


remyx, try to provide statutory declaration for your experience and put pages and pages of explanation to claim your experience are relevant to Computer Network and Systems Engineer (263111).

don't use the descriptions mentioned in the acs website as it is, rather re-phrase those sentences or map those to the equivalent daily activities.

for example : for me the description says that should design and built the software.. and in my application I had mentioned my contribution to physical and solution design documents.. 

explain such things, I was failed to clear the assessment with the reference letter which would be usually a single page document, then i had submitted review with 5 pages for statutory declaration.


----------



## iak1988

remyx said:


> Yoz iak1988,
> 
> Which Application Type under ACS Skills Assessment did you went for? RPL or Skills Assessment?
> 
> My detail description of my situation is in the thread stated below.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/598266-help-skill-assessment-under-acs-computer-network-systems-engineer.html


and remyx, I am not sure why you are suppose to take the RPL route, check with seniors.. I hope you could go for skill assessment.


----------



## XINGSINGH

Hi

I did direct deposit on 4th and till this post payment status is pending. According to case officer they can't locate the payment. Pls advise if someone is having experience on this


----------



## remyx

iak1988 said:


> remyx, try to provide statutory declaration for your experience and put pages and pages of explanation to claim your experience are relevant to Computer Network and Systems Engineer (263111).
> 
> don't use the descriptions mentioned in the acs website as it is, rather re-phrase those sentences or map those to the equivalent daily activities.
> 
> for example : for me the description says that should design and built the software.. and in my application I had mentioned my contribution to physical and solution design documents..
> 
> explain such things, I was failed to clear the assessment with the reference letter which would be usually a single page document, then i had submitted review with 5 pages for statutory declaration.


Hi iak1988,

How have you been? Good I hope. Anyways, explanation to claim relevant experience to Computer Network and Systems Engineer is referring to the Skilled Employment Reference which include the company logo and the duties, responsibilities and activities?

As for Statutory Declaration is a different thing from Skilled Employment Reference which is a good thing to have or a must have to qualify for a positive skills assessment?


----------



## XINGSINGH

Guys

My case got allocated to assesor today how much time will it take to finalise


----------



## iak1988

remyx said:


> Hi iak1988,
> 
> How have you been? Good I hope. Anyways, explanation to claim relevant experience to Computer Network and Systems Engineer is referring to the Skilled Employment Reference which include the company logo and the duties, responsibilities and activities?
> 
> As for Statutory Declaration is a different thing from Skilled Employment Reference which is a good thing to have or a must have to qualify for a positive skills assessment?


remyx, I had submitted both the reference letter and the statutory document, as my reference letter is not so explanatory and failed at my first attempt. hence at my second attempt I had submitted both explaining the projects which I had undergone.


----------



## iak1988

XINGSINGH said:


> Guys
> 
> My case got allocated to assesor today how much time will it take to finalise


its depends, my first result came in 2 weeks and my second one came in a week time.


----------



## remyx

iak1988 said:


> remyx, I had submitted both the reference letter and the statutory document, as my reference letter is not so explanatory and failed at my first attempt. hence at my second attempt I had submitted both explaining the projects which I had undergone.


Yoz iak1988,

What is a Statutory Document? Documentation witnessed by Notary Public?

For the Reference letter, only projects count? Will job scope be suffice?

Thanks for the quick response man...


----------



## iak1988

remyx said:


> Yoz iak1988,
> 
> What is a Statutory Document? Documentation witnessed by Notary Public?
> 
> For the Reference letter, only projects count? Will job scope be suffice?
> 
> Thanks for the quick response man...


when I submitted my job roles and responsibilities, they had mapped my exp to support and test engg which I didn't want. I had applied for software engg. so its up to you, safer side submit both. the statutory document is a declaration made by your colleague about your exp, visit acs website for the documents


----------



## remyx

iak1988 said:


> when I submitted my job roles and responsibilities, they had mapped my exp to support and test engg which I didn't want. I had applied for software engg. so its up to you, safer side submit both. the statutory document is a declaration made by your colleague about your exp, visit acs website for the documents


Yoz iak1988,

Thanks for the explanation. But I thought for the online application, you get to choose which occupation your past experience is most relevant to? Doesn't mean that if they map your experience to support and test engineer, you will have to work as support and test engineer, right?

/* 
From the Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants on Statutory Declaration
_
11. STATUTORY DECLARATIONS AND AFFIDAVITS
If you are unable to obtain an employment reference on a company letterhead from your employer, *a third party official Statutory Declaration or Affidavit written by a work colleague may be considered.*

A Statutory Declaration or Affidavit is a legally written statement declared to be true in the presence of an authorised witness and signed, for example - a Notary Public.
_*/

iak1988 did not went to Notary Public to get the witness and attest to the affirmation of Statutory Declaration?

Heehee~ Been going through the documents like a bible. It is like listening to Metallica on a repeat mode.


----------



## iak1988

remyx said:


> Yoz iak1988,
> 
> Thanks for the explanation. But I thought for the online application, you get to choose which occupation your past experience is most relevant to? Doesn't mean that if they map your experience to support and test engineer, you will have to work as support and test engineer, right?
> 
> /*
> From the Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants on Statutory Declaration
> _
> 11. STATUTORY DECLARATIONS AND AFFIDAVITS
> If you are unable to obtain an employment reference on a company letterhead from your employer, *a third party official Statutory Declaration or Affidavit written by a work colleague may be considered.*
> 
> A Statutory Declaration or Affidavit is a legally written statement declared to be true in the presence of an authorised witness and signed, for example - a Notary Public.
> _*/
> 
> iak1988 did not went to Notary Public to get the witness and attest to the affirmation of Statutory Declaration?
> 
> Heehee~ Been going through the documents like a bible. It is like listening to Metallica on a repeat mode.


if my acs assessment came as support and test engg, I can't apply for 189 instead i have to wait for the state's sponsorship 190, thats the difference.

for statutory declaration, prepare a legal document in a perspective that your colleague is explaining your duties and achievements and the organization structure explaining your reporting structure, visit a notary along with your colleague(senior, shouldn't be a junior), request him to sign the document and request the notary to sign 'Before Me'.. and get attested. Additionally submit your reference letter and his service letter too.. submit as much document as possible to get what you want.. believe the ACS accessors aren't that much brilliant.. :der:


----------



## XINGSINGH

iak1988 said:


> if my acs assessment came as support and test engg, I can't apply for 189 instead i have to wait for the state's sponsorship 190, thats the difference.
> 
> for statutory declaration, prepare a legal document in a perspective that your colleague is explaining your duties and achievements and the organization structure explaining your reporting structure, visit a notary along with your colleague(senior, shouldn't be a junior), request him to sign the document and request the notary to sign 'Before Me'.. and get attested. Additionally submit your reference letter and his service letter too.. submit as much document as possible to get what you want.. believe the ACS accessors aren't that much brilliant.. :der:


One thing to add here is that no documents of person signing statutory declaration is required. I took mail and telephonic confirmation from Acs


----------



## remyx

XINGSINGH said:


> One thing to add here is that no documents of person signing statutory declaration is required. I took mail and telephonic confirmation from Acs


Yoz XINGSINGH,

So you just submitted your pdf online but how did how prove that the documents are certified original?


----------



## XINGSINGH

All docs are to be notorized before submitting


----------



## XINGSINGH

Guys

Did any one of you took 2 or more assessments from acs.


----------



## remyx

Yoz XINGSINGH,

Who are the legal people outside Australia to do all the "True Certified Copy of Original"?

Is there any guidelines or link or pdf?

Thanks man...


----------



## XINGSINGH

remyx said:


> Yoz XINGSINGH,
> 
> Who are the legal people outside Australia to do all the "True Certified Copy of Original"?
> 
> Is there any guidelines or link or pdf?
> 
> Thanks man...


Go to acs website and search for guidelines for migration skills assesment its there


----------



## XINGSINGH

Hi

Did any one took more than 1 acs assessment


----------



## sevnik0202

XINGSINGH said:


> Hi
> 
> Did any one took more than 1 acs assessment


What do you wish to accomplish by posting a single post so many times? It would be better if you post your concern. There are many people on this forum who tried their luck with ACS twice.


----------



## XINGSINGH

sevnik0202 said:


> What do you wish to accomplish by posting a single post so many times? It would be better if you post your concern. There are many people on this forum who tried their luck with ACS twice.


Actually its coming blank when I login.

Did anyonr experienced the same


----------



## sevnik0202

XINGSINGH said:


> Actually its coming blank when I login.
> 
> Did anyonr experienced the same


What is coming blank? Are you using Expatforum app or using a browser?


----------



## XINGSINGH

sevnik0202 said:


> What is coming blank? Are you using Expatforum app or using a browser?


My acs login account

After punching my login id and password page opens but status is blank.


----------



## sevnik0202

XINGSINGH said:


> My acs login account
> 
> After punching my login id and password page opens but status is blank.


Try a different browser.


----------



## XINGSINGH

sevnik0202 said:


> Try a different browser.


I checked in chrome IE on my laptop and mobile but result is same


----------



## Vasu G

XINGSINGH said:


> I checked in chrome IE on my laptop and mobile but result is same



How long it has been like that ? If it is there from long time... I would suggest you to drop a mail to ACS... I'm sure they would reply quickly.


----------



## XINGSINGH

Vasu G said:


> How long it has been like that ? If it is there from long time... I would suggest you to drop a mail to ACS... I'm sure they would reply quickly.


Already done that but no response.

Infact earlier login has also gone blank.


----------



## arvind1017

Seniors. Any one submitted acs for informatica and sas development ?? Plz pm me


----------



## edubbulhoes

*Statutory Declaration Format*

Hi people!
I am facing a tricky situation to place my ACS assessment.

Part of my working experience is going to be attested by statutory declaration because one of the companies that I worked has been sold to another one and the entire operation which I had worked, was closed in 2010 (CPM-Braxis -> Capgemini). However, my ex direct manager, my ex coordinator and my ex technical leader they all agreed to sign a statutory declaration to attest my job role, activities performed and also the projects participated. That was possible because we engaged in a new operation on another company (IBM) working for the same client. In addiction to that, the Capgmini HR gave me a company letter attesting my job role, period of labor and also that it was a full time job. Attached to this I am able to provide all payslips of the entire period worked.

Nevertheless, my immigrant agent asked to be resign all 3 statutory declarations in the company letter format (with letterhead logo, etc) and I've really got confused because the first paragraph of the ACS guidelines says the opposite:
"11. STATUTORY DECLARATIONS AND AFFIDAVITS
If you are unable to obtain an employment reference on a company letterhead from your employer, a third party official Statutory Declaration or Affidavit written by a work colleague may be considered. "

I would like to know about yours experiences on assessing statutory declarations. How can I ask someone to write a statutory declaration using the company letter if he no longer work in that company since it's operation has been closed shut? Do this make any sense to you guys?

Thanks a lot!

Cheers,
Eduardo


----------



## chinchuntes

myphexpat said:


> 12 weeks max.


Please just to be sure, did you submit a CV for your ACS assessment? 

Thanks


----------



## edubbulhoes

Not at all! But to be sure that my assessment wont be denied I asked for a well detailed declaration. The letter was entirely written in a single page. My agent attested it as okay.


----------



## XINGSINGH

edubbulhoes said:


> Hi people!
> I am facing a tricky situation to place my ACS assessment.
> 
> Part of my working experience is going to be attested by statutory declaration because one of the companies that I worked has been sold to another one and the entire operation which I had worked, was closed in 2010 (CPM-Braxis -> Capgemini). However, my ex direct manager, my ex coordinator and my ex technical leader they all agreed to sign a statutory declaration to attest my job role, activities performed and also the projects participated. That was possible because we engaged in a new operation on another company (IBM) working for the same client. In addiction to that, the Capgmini HR gave me a company letter attesting my job role, period of labor and also that it was a full time job. Attached to this I am able to provide all payslips of the entire period worked.
> 
> Nevertheless, my immigrant agent asked to be resign all 3 statutory declarations in the company letter format (with letterhead logo, etc) and I've really got confused because the first paragraph of the ACS guidelines says the opposite:
> "11. STATUTORY DECLARATIONS AND AFFIDAVITS
> If you are unable to obtain an employment reference on a company letterhead from your employer, a third party official Statutory Declaration or Affidavit written by a work colleague may be considered. "
> 
> I would like to know about yours experiences on assessing statutory declarations. How can I ask someone to write a statutory declaration using the company letter if he no longer work in that company since it's operation has been closed shut? Do this make any sense to you guys?
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> Cheers,
> Eduardo




Just write mail to acs. They will reply u with their exact requirement.

[email protected]


----------



## vijendra

*ACS and VETASSESS*

I am in a dilemma here. I have a BSc. in Zoology and MBA in IT(ICT minor). As per the current timeline I see that ACS is providing results in 2 weeks and VETASSESS in 3 months. My work experience is purely in IT.
My Queries;
1) Should I to apply for VETASSESS first as my 5 years experience will complete in March 2015.
2) Or should I wait for March 2015 apply for ACS and then apply for VETASSESS?
3) In other thread, I read that Non ICT Bachelors with ICT masters doesn't require a VETASSESS as ACS mentioned Masters in Equivalent to AQF Master.


----------



## GinjaNINJA

vijendra said:


> I am in a dilemma here. I have a BSc. in Zoology and MBA in IT(ICT minor). As per the current timeline I see that ACS is providing results in 2 weeks and VETASSESS in 3 months. My work experience is purely in IT.
> My Queries;
> 1) Should I to apply for VETASSESS first as my 5 years experience will complete in March 2015.
> 2) Or should I wait for March 2015 apply for ACS and then apply for VETASSESS?
> 3) In other thread, I read that Non ICT Bachelors with ICT masters doesn't require a VETASSESS as ACS mentioned Masters in Equivalent to AQF Master.


1. Vetassess doesnt have the expertise to assess IT exp. Hence the answer is ACS.
2. ACS only . Vetassess would have come into picture if you did not have an ICT degree. Since you have a Masters Degree in IT ACS will assess it. Bachelors in Zoology doesnt need a separate assessment since you can claim 15 education points for Masters.
3. Vetassess not required. Bachelors in your case is just a dummy i.e literally of no use. Masters is what you ll vouch on.


----------



## vijendra

GinjaNINJA said:


> 1. Vetassess doesnt have the expertise to assess IT exp. Hence the answer is ACS.
> 2. ACS only . Vetassess would have come into picture if you did not have an ICT degree. Since you have a Masters Degree in IT ACS will assess it. Bachelors in Zoology doesnt need a separate assessment since you can claim 15 education points for Masters.
> 3. Vetassess not required. Bachelors in your case is just a dummy i.e literally of no use. Masters is what you ll vouch on.


Thanks for your quick reply. You just saved me from applying for VETASSESS.


----------



## gotoAus

GinjaNINJA said:


> 1. Vetassess doesnt have the expertise to assess IT exp. Hence the answer is ACS.
> 2. ACS only . Vetassess would have come into picture if you did not have an ICT degree. Since you have a Masters Degree in IT ACS will assess it. Bachelors in Zoology doesnt need a separate assessment since you can claim 15 education points for Masters.
> 3. Vetassess not required. Bachelors in your case is just a dummy i.e literally of no use. Masters is what you ll vouch on.


Hi Friends I also have a similar dilema.

I have a Bachelors in Commerce and MBA in Finance however all 16 + yrs exp is all IT.
I have Microsoft certifications like MCSE, MCP and a diploma course from a computer institute...

so do I go to ACS for asessment with relevant reference letters which state my IT experience. I also understand that if your educational exp does not relate to your work exp directly then some yrs would be deducted and also some work exp will have to be taken into account to cover the IT qualification.

Please assist as I'm in the process of colleting the documentation for skills assessment and also wanted to know if I choose ICT Manager then that falls under state sponsored but my aspiration is choosing Melbourne so next closely one is system analyst for 189 ind visa class.

Worry is that getting a bad or negative asessment would not help 

Please suggest

Cheers
gotoAus


----------



## prasad.mahadik

*ACS applied*



chinchuntes said:


> Please just to be sure, did you submit a CV for your ACS assessment?
> 
> Thanks


<PM> yes we should.....i did i my case....


----------



## prasad.mahadik

*ACS applied*



edubbulhoes said:


> Hi people!
> I am facing a tricky situation to place my ACS assessment.
> 
> Part of my working experience is going to be attested by statutory declaration because one of the companies that I worked has been sold to another one and the entire operation which I had worked, was closed in 2010 (CPM-Braxis -> Capgemini). However, my ex direct manager, my ex coordinator and my ex technical leader they all agreed to sign a statutory declaration to attest my job role, activities performed and also the projects participated. That was possible because we engaged in a new operation on another company (IBM) working for the same client. In addiction to that, the Capgmini HR gave me a company letter attesting my job role, period of labor and also that it was a full time job. Attached to this I am able to provide all payslips of the entire period worked.
> 
> Nevertheless, my immigrant agent asked to be resign all 3 statutory declarations in the company letter format (with letterhead logo, etc) and I've really got confused because the first paragraph of the ACS guidelines says the opposite:
> "11. STATUTORY DECLARATIONS AND AFFIDAVITS
> If you are unable to obtain an employment reference on a company letterhead from your employer, a third party official Statutory Declaration or Affidavit written by a work colleague may be considered. "
> 
> I would like to know about yours experiences on assessing statutory declarations. How can I ask someone to write a statutory declaration using the company letter if he no longer work in that company since it's operation has been closed shut? Do this make any sense to you guys?
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> Cheers,
> Eduardo


<PM> Statutory declarations need not be on letter head, affidtavit is better option. I did both in my case but not on Letter head..


----------



## vijendra

chinchuntes said:


> Please just to be sure, did you submit a CV for your ACS assessment?
> 
> Thanks


CV is not necessary... Just provide the relevant documents.


----------



## Analyst23

Hey friends,

I am BE (Computer Engineering) and MBA in Marketing and 5 years experience as an Analyst in IT.

My agent tells me not to show the MBA degree and focus only on BE Comp Engg degree. ACS will mandatorily cut 2 years from my experience saying it is not that closely related to my job description ( ICT Business Analyst / Programmer Analyst).

Is this correct? Do guide me please


----------



## gotoAus

Analyst23 said:


> Hey friends,
> 
> I am BE (Computer Engineering) and MBA in Marketing and 5 years experience as an Analyst in IT.
> 
> My agent tells me not to show the MBA degree and focus only on BE Comp Engg degree. ACS will mandatorily cut 2 years from my experience saying it is not that closely related to my job description ( ICT Business Analyst / Programmer Analyst).
> 
> Is this correct? Do guide me please


I would also like to know for IT work exp will it be advisable to not show MBA ( non IT) ?

cheers

gotoAus


----------



## Danav_Singh

gotoAus said:


> I would also like to know for IT work exp will it be advisable to not show MBA ( non IT) ?
> 
> cheers
> 
> gotoAus


MBA is not closely related to any ACS code. so you should avoid it.

My two cents for developers. if you highlight your MBA degree in your CV during job search then it is likely your CV will be rejected.

Unlike India, here MBA degree hardly matters. Once my HR asked me the reason of MBA craze in India and she told me that she rejects all application where MBA degree is highlighted as she is looking for developers not managers.


----------



## Analyst23

*To MBA or not to MBA*



Danav_Singh said:


> MBA is not closely related to any ACS code. so you should avoid it.
> 
> My two cents for developers. if you highlight your MBA degree in your CV during job search then it is likely your CV will be rejected.
> 
> Unlike India, here MBA degree hardly matters. Once my HR asked me the reason of MBA craze in India and she told me that she rejects all application where MBA degree is highlighted as she is looking for developers not managers.


Thanks for the insight. Agree on your point for developers/engineers/techies. We all know the herd philosophy followed in India for getting the much cherished 'MBA'.

But for certain profiles in IT like Project management, Business Analyst, do you think an MBA would give an added advantage?


----------



## GinjaNINJA

Danav_Singh said:


> MBA is not closely related to any ACS code. so you should avoid it.
> 
> My two cents for developers. if you highlight your MBA degree in your CV during job search then it is likely your CV will be rejected.
> 
> Unlike India, here MBA degree hardly matters. Once my HR asked me the reason of MBA craze in India and she told me that she rejects all application where MBA degree is highlighted as she is looking for developers not managers.


true that. 
mention MBA in your CV and resume gets rejected for being overqualified.
MBA is such a normal practice in India but Down Under MBA is a big deal, done by people with years of exp to either climb up the ladder to an Executive position or higher Managerial position.


----------



## Danav_Singh

GinjaNINJA said:


> true that.
> mention MBA in your CV and resume gets rejected for being overqualified.
> MBA is such a normal practice in India but Down Under MBA is a big deal, done by people with years of exp to either climb up the ladder to an Executive position or higher Managerial position.


Exactly. Here fresh graduates can't do MBA. and most of the people doing MBA are company sponsored. 
Only those Executives who are looking at some global position opt for it. 

Funny thing is in Melbourne Business school 70% students are Indians and 20% are from other countries and only 10% are local candidates.


----------



## Danav_Singh

Analyst23 said:


> Thanks for the insight. Agree on your point for developers/engineers/techies. We all know the herd philosophy followed in India for getting the much cherished 'MBA'.
> 
> But for certain profiles in IT like Project management, Business Analyst, do you think an MBA would give an added advantage?


It makes perfect sense for you to highlight MBA degree as it is closely related to your experience.


----------



## gotoAus

Hi Danav 

I was thinking of Systems Analyst (261112) as it has some elements of project mgmt...problem is that my educational is not It but I have worked all IT yrs...which means the refence letter will reflect IT roles 

Currently - IT manager 
past IT Project Lead.

So choosing something like ICT BA for which I wont be able to give related refence letter will not help.


----------



## BUgaboo18

Hello Guys,
I have joined the league happily 
Have submitted my skill assessment on 26-Nov.
IELTS results awaited on 5-Dec. Hopefully both turn out to be positive.
Fingers crossed, Feels so good to go through the forum and so much helpful information available.

Cheers,
Bugaboo


----------



## manojm.dwh

Hi Guys,

Just curious. What if i manage to get the exact roles and responsibilities (without any changes) given in ANZSCO codes in ACS site.? 

Is it going to be a problem.?


----------



## GinjaNINJA

manojm.dwh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just curious. What if i manage to get the exact roles and responsibilities (without any changes) given in ANZSCO codes in ACS site.?
> 
> Is it going to be a problem.?


Copy + Paste are you serious.
Dont you know your roles and responsiblities or what you do for living ?


----------



## prasad.mahadik

*ACS applied*



manojm.dwh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just curious. What if i manage to get the exact roles and responsibilities (without any changes) given in ANZSCO codes in ACS site.?
> 
> Is it going to be a problem.?


<PM> Description provided is for reference. My personal suggestion is do not try your such things with ACS.


----------



## GinjaNINJA

manojm.dwh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just curious. What if i manage to get the exact roles and responsibilities (without any changes) given in ANZSCO codes in ACS site.?
> 
> Is it going to be a problem.?


BTW what you have in mind is Plagiarism. You dont wanna do that. ACS might report you to DIBP and you ll be in their blacklist.


----------



## manojm.dwh

GinjaNINJA said:


> BTW what you have in mind is Plagiarism. You dont wanna do that. ACS might report you to DIBP and you ll be in their blacklist.


Mr.GinjaNNJA,

I asked this question because I see that is the same (copy + paste) responsibilities mention in my reference letter, while i was sponsored on a 457 visa.

My application was processed and i travelled to AUS. 


Hence, i was just concerned if i use my roles now. Wont it contradict.?


----------



## GinjaNINJA

manojm.dwh said:


> Mr.GinjaNNJA,
> 
> I asked this question because I see that is the same (copy + paste) responsibilities mention in my reference letter, while i was sponsored on a 457 visa.
> 
> My application was processed and i travelled to AUS.
> 
> 
> Hence, i was just concerned if i use my roles now. Wont it contradict.?


Ask your employer(HR) to rephrase it or if you getting a stat dec from a senior colleague ask him to rephrase roles and resposibilities. Google is the best tool . roles and responsibilities of S/w developer & you ll have a million hits. But dont use whats in Acs description.


----------



## pbalavinod_s

BUgaboo18 said:


> Hello Guys,
> I have joined the league happily
> Have submitted my skill assessment on 26-Nov.
> IELTS results awaited on 5-Dec. Hopefully both turn out to be positive.
> Fingers crossed, Feels so good to go through the forum and so much helpful information available.
> 
> Cheers,
> Bugaboo


Hello Bugaboo, 

Good day

Did you get any response from ACS?. what stage your application is now? I have seen ACS is very quick nowadays.

I have applied ACS for my wife last week, so wanted to check!!.

Thanks


----------



## BUgaboo18

pbalavinod_s said:


> Hello Bugaboo,
> 
> Good day
> 
> Did you get any response from ACS?. what stage your application is now? I have seen ACS is very quick nowadays.
> 
> I have applied ACS for my wife last week, so wanted to check!!.
> 
> Thanks


Hi pbalavinod_s,
They got back with the need for some additional documentation, i shall submit it today.
Actually doing it through an Agent. Shall keep posted.

Cheers,
BUgaboo


----------



## radical

GinjaNINJA said:


> BTW what you have in mind is Plagiarism. You dont wanna do that. ACS might report you to DIBP and you ll be in their blacklist.


Really? its called plagiarism?

In this context its not plagiarism. All they're saying is this is what we're looking for and if you have exact same thing from ACS's website and they match your role and responsibilities, you can coy them. Its not called plagiarism.


----------



## GinjaNINJA

radical said:


> Really? its called plagiarism?
> 
> In this context its not plagiarism. All they're saying is this is what we're looking for and if you have exact same thing from ACS's website and they match your role and responsibilities, you can coy them. Its not called plagiarism.


COPY + PASTE roles and responsibilities from ACS website to Stat Declaration. What do you call it ?


----------



## radical

GinjaNINJA said:


> COPY + PASTE roles and responsibilities from ACS website to Stat Declaration. What do you call it ?


ACS will not have any issues with it as its just "Role and Responsibilities" which they want as to adhere to. If I use the term "Developer Programmer" from ACS, does that mean I am plagiarising?


----------



## manojm.dwh

radical said:


> Really? its called plagiarism?
> 
> In this context its not plagiarism. All they're saying is this is what we're looking for and if you have exact same thing from ACS's website and they match your role and responsibilities, you can coy them. Its not called plagiarism.


I completely agree with you Radical.


and no offense Mr.GinjaNinja or whatever it is... Dont give wrong suggestions man... if you aren't sure.. do you even know when ACS will inform DIBP for a blacklist.?

When me and my manager can explain in case of a verification, what s the problem if i have copied the exact roles ? And for a fact, i am not trying to fake my roles. My job is very much similar to the roles which they have mentioned.


----------



## GinjaNINJA

manojm.dwh said:


> I completely agree with you Radical.


*developer programmer* is title mate. what does plagiarism has to to do with that ? LOl.
Common hit me with an argument that makes sense.
Ex : Terrosrism is a title. If i copy+paste same essay as you did thats plagiarism.

@manoj ask RADICAL if he did the copy+paste with his ACS assessment.
9 out of 10 people go for ACS assessment Wouldnt life be so much easier if everyone starts copy+paste roles and responsibilites from their own website.

Anyways Goodluck with the assessment . I've got my PR i am happy chap. Take my advice or ignore it upto to you. page 18 https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf


----------



## manojm.dwh

GinjaNINJA said:


> *developer programmer* is title mate. what does plagiarism has to to do with that ? LOl.
> Common hit me with an argument that makes sense.
> Ex : Terrosrism is a title. If i copy+paste same essay as you did thats plagiarism.
> 
> @manoj ask RADICAL if he did the copy+paste with his ACS assessment.
> 9 out of 10 people go for ACS assessment Wouldnt life be so much easier if everyone starts copy+paste roles and responsibilites from their own website.
> 
> Anyways Goodluck with the assessment . I've got my PR i am happy chap. Take my advice or ignore it upto to you. page 18 https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf


As i said already mate, my manager is going to back my reference letter as in certain companies you dont have the control over these letters. It all acts upon my manager or HR, cause they have a specific format or roles which they have been supporting for my case and my colleagues. 

As i ve been nominated before with the same roles. I dont think it will be a big problem. 

Anyways,, thanks for your help, lets see how it goes.


----------



## amar_klanti

Dear Experts,

I apply the seond time ACS assessment to add my last 5 months experience with my existing experience of 7 years 9 Months. Howver, when I login in my ACS application following messsage shown

Skills Assessment Status

Awaiting Documents

A Request for extra documents or information has been sent to your email address. Please check your email for further details.


But I haven't get any mail from them for any documents request. What should I do? At the same time, I am still working with my same employer correspondig to my last ACS assessment which was done or assessment completed at august,2014, then what document they need ...very confusing situation.

Hope seniors can guide/reply based on their experiance.

Thanks


----------



## GinjaNINJA

manojm.dwh said:


> As i said already mate, my manager is going to back my reference letter as in certain companies you dont have the control over these letters. It all acts upon my manager or HR, cause they have a specific format or roles which they have been supporting for my case and my colleagues.
> 
> As i ve been nominated before with the same roles. I dont think it will be a big problem.
> 
> Anyways,, thanks for your help, lets see how it goes.


Look I am just saying dont COPY+PASTE(roles and responsibilities) word to word or letter to letter from ACS's offcial website.

[When I asked my HR(Dell India) about my roles and responsibilities on their letterhead, right in front of me he googled roles and responsibilities of a Java/J2ee developer - for 261313(S/w Engg) opened like 5 to 6 tabs from the search result & made a collage of random points from different sources. Handed me the printout and said thats what you do as a S/w engg(261313). For any verification(by DIBP) he asked me to upload his business card with visa app]


----------



## radical

GinjaNINJA said:


> *developer programmer* is title mate. what does plagiarism has to to do with that ? LOl.
> Common hit me with an argument that makes sense.
> Ex : Terrosrism is a title. If i copy+paste same essay as you did thats plagiarism.
> 
> @manoj ask RADICAL if he did the copy+paste with his ACS assessment.
> 9 out of 10 people go for ACS assessment Wouldnt life be so much easier if everyone starts copy+paste roles and responsibilites from their own website.
> 
> Anyways Goodluck with the assessment . I've got my PR i am happy chap. Take my advice or ignore it upto to you. page 18 https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf



Hi GinjaNinja and Manoj, please take it easy guys. We are not here to fight or abuse but rather help each other out.

@Manoj, just a suggestion, if you disagree with someone then disagree with politeness don't use strong words.


@GinjaNinja, my take is, there is a difference between an essay,work of art, research etc and "Criteria". In this context (Since we are the applicants), I feel, ACS wouldn't mind us using the same roles and responsibilities (which is a criteria) given on their website if someone's roles and responsibilities matches 100%. It would be plagiarism if for ex. I copy the same roles and responsibilities publish them somewhere else as mine.




GinjaNINJA said:


> *developer programmer* is title mate. what does plagiarism has to to do with that ? LOl.


Thats exactly what my point is. It is not. It is a title used specifically by ACS and if my title at work matches with ACS's title then would it be plagiarism ??



GinjaNINJA said:


> @manoj ask RADICAL if he did the copy+paste with his ACS assessment.


I didn't, as I wasnt claiming any points for my work experience. However, Manoj's 1st post says that he's done the same for 457 visa without any problem or I may have interpreted it incorrectly.

@Manoj, my advice to you is that, in public forums like these, you should take anyone's advice as a guidance only. Don't think of them as experts and follow blindly. GinjaNinja and me both have different takes but both are not qualified to give you a professional advice, please remember that.


----------



## radical

GinjaNINJA said:


> Look I am just saying dont COPY+PASTE(roles and responsibilities) word to word or letter to letter from ACS's offcial website.
> 
> [When I asked my HR(Dell India) about my roles and responsibilities on their letterhead, right in front of me he googled roles and responsibilities of a Java/J2ee developer - for 261313(S/w Engg) opened like 5 to 6 tabs from the search result & made a collage of random points from different sources. Handed me the printout and said thats what you do as a S/w engg(261313). For any verification(by DIBP) he asked me to upload his business card with visa app]


And how in your definition its not plagiarism 

By the way are you onshore or offshore right now??


----------



## kamave

Hi all,

I got positive skills assessment for ICT Business Analyst . I applied on 11/28 and got the result today, took less than a week. 

I'm an analytics professional(title: Data Scientist), primarily working on using SAS software. If anyone has a similar profile or chiefly using SAS & has any questions in choosing a relevant ACT code, feel free to PM me. Wish good luck everyone whose applications are in the queue!

Best,
Kamave


----------



## BUgaboo18

LIfe can get tough:

IELTS: General Training First Attempt
Reading: 9
LIstening: 9
Speaking: 7
Writing: 6

Need to write more :-/

Cheers,
BUgaBoo


----------



## 777k

*ACS Processing (NonICT Bachelors Degree+Aptech+MBA IT)*

Dear Members

I have a question with regards to my ACS Processing. I am yet to apply , but would wish to get a feedback of valuable members of this forum.

The following is my detail

1.I have a BSC Zoology degree year of completion=1996
2.Higher Diploma in Software Engineering=1996 
3.MBA IT from Sikkim Manipal University=2008

I have work experience which will meet the role of a systems analyst from May'1999 to till date. So considering above scenarios , how should i proceed for ACS,

if i apply based on HDSE and my experience i.e around 15yrs as of now - will i be able to get 15 points even if ACS deducts 5-6 yrs for achieving suitability criteria or 
will i be awarded 10 points ?
Also, is it i can apply directly to ACS with my relevant documents/ref letter or I should do a RPL for ACS ? Whether to do a RPL or a regular processing is also one of my confusions here .. Request your assistance on the above, Thanks.

If it is RPL, what is the requirement for it or is there any preset documentations.


----------



## lrana32

777k said:


> Dear Members
> 
> I have a question with regards to my ACS Processing. I am yet to apply , but would wish to get a feedback of valuable members of this forum.
> 
> The following is my detail
> 
> 1.I have a BSC Zoology degree year of completion=1996
> 2.Higher Diploma in Software Engineering=1996
> 3.MBA IT from Sikkim Manipal University=2008
> 
> I have work experience which will meet the role of a systems analyst from May'1999 to till date. So considering above scenarios , how should i proceed for ACS,
> 
> if i apply based on HDSE and my experience i.e around 15yrs as of now - will i be able to get 15 points even if ACS deducts 5-6 yrs for achieving suitability criteria or
> will i be awarded 10 points ?
> Also, is it i can apply directly to ACS with my relevant documents/ref letter or I should do a RPL for ACS ? Whether to do a RPL or a regular processing is also one of my confusions here .. Request your assistance on the above, Thanks.
> 
> If it is RPL, what is the requirement for it or is there any preset documentations.


Hi 777K,


As per the point test you can achieve following points:

bachelor degree - 15
Diploma or trade qualification - 10
Work Experience - 15

I would suggest you to go with your Diploma qualification which is in Software Engineering because it is a IT qualification and ACS will assess both your education and experience.

If you go with your BSC degree then you might have to go with through RPL route and ACS will assess only your experience and not your education since its an non-IT education and you will have to seperately get your education assessed from VETASSESS (Point test only).

In a nutshell I would suggest you to go with your Diploma (though you will lose 5 points) which will be easier and straight forward. This is just my suggestion and final decision is yours


----------



## saikripa

*software tester anzsco code*

Hi folks,
I have a big confusion. Please really help me. I have applied for the ANZSCO code "Software Tester" for ACS, its currently in-progress stage 4.
I was willing to apply for visa 189. But seems that SOL does not have software tester as a role. CSOL has this role but when I find the states, it says only Victoria for which the nominations are closed. 
Does that mean that my ACS will go waste?
If there are no jobs for software tester, why do they have it as an ANZSCO code?
What should be my next steps?
What kind of visa can I apply for?

Many thanks!


----------



## 777k

Hi Irana32

thnx for your quick reply.
Had few more query.
So i have to give certificates of Aptech to ACS and is bachelor degree certificates needed to send to ACS?
Is my work experience will be awarded 15 points means .. ACS will certify this or will DIBP will give it ? because some of my friends had informed me that i might not be able to gather full points on experience from ACS since they will deduct around 6 yrs and that net result ACS may award only 10 points instead of that 15 points.
This is a bit of concern since i may loose that crucial 5 points due to 
ACS new processing .. i am not very clear on this too .. so can you possibly clarify this pls .. thanx





lrana32 said:


> Hi 777K,
> 
> 
> As per the point test you can achieve following points:
> 
> bachelor degree - 15
> Diploma or trade qualification - 10
> Work Experience - 15
> 
> I would suggest you to go with your Diploma qualification which is in Software Engineering because it is a IT qualification and ACS will assess both your education and experience.
> 
> If you go with your BSC degree then you might have to go with through RPL route and ACS will assess only your experience and not your education since its an non-IT education and you will have to seperately get your education assessed from VETASSESS (Point test only).
> 
> In a nutshell I would suggest you to go with your Diploma (though you will lose 5 points) which will be easier and straight forward. This is just my suggestion and final decision is yours


----------



## timberlake

Hi Seniors,

Skill reference notarisation is done.

However the stenographer typed everything again on the stamp paper and while doing so he made a few typos. Unfortunately, I spotted a few spelling mistakes after completing the formalities of declaration e.g

data analysis ---> date analysis
comprehensive analysis -> compressive analysis
context -----> contaxt


I'm very concerned that these errors can result in disappointing evaluation from ACS. Would you agree ?

Regards


----------



## lrana32

777k said:


> Hi Irana32
> 
> thnx for your quick reply.
> Had few more query.
> So i have to give certificates of Aptech to ACS and is bachelor degree certificates needed to send to ACS?
> Is my work experience will be awarded 15 points means .. ACS will certify this or will DIBP will give it ? because some of my friends had informed me that i might not be able to gather full points on experience from ACS since they will deduct around 6 yrs and that net result ACS may award only 10 points instead of that 15 points.
> This is a bit of concern since i may loose that crucial 5 points due to
> ACS new processing .. i am not very clear on this too .. so can you possibly clarify this pls .. thanx


Hi 777k,

Yes you need to send certified copy your APTEC diploma certificate to ACS. Is this a 2years diploma you did from APTEC institute? Make sure that ACS recognizes this certificate. I know that ACS accepts NIIT 2 years diploma. Don't send anything related to your Graduation it will unnecessarily confuse them and moreover they will not assess it as it is a non-IT qualification. 

If I understood correctly, you said your work experience starts from year 1999 and I am assuming that experience is till date. In this case even if they deduct 6 years, it will come to more than 8 years of experence i.e. 15 points.

Even I did my ACS assessement with the new processing through RPL route and following are the details

Education: BA (PASS) 
Work exp: Jan 1999 - Jul 2013 ( ACS considered my exp from JAN 2005 after deducting 6 yrs which comes to 8.5 yrs)
Education Assessment: VETASSESS 

Hope this helps..


----------



## lrana32

amar_klanti said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I apply the seond time ACS assessment to add my last 5 months experience with my existing experience of 7 years 9 Months. Howver, when I login in my ACS application following messsage shown
> 
> Skills Assessment Status
> 
> Awaiting Documents
> 
> A Request for extra documents or information has been sent to your email address. Please check your email for further details.
> 
> 
> But I haven't get any mail from them for any documents request. What should I do? At the same time, I am still working with my same employer correspondig to my last ACS assessment which was done or assessment completed at august,2014, then what document they need ...very confusing situation.
> 
> Hope seniors can guide/reply based on their experiance.
> 
> Thanks


Please write them back email and ask you doubt. Don't forget to attach the screenshot.. Hope this helps


----------



## lrana32

Analyst23 said:


> Hey friends,
> 
> I am BE (Computer Engineering) and MBA in Marketing and 5 years experience as an Analyst in IT.
> 
> My agent tells me not to show the MBA degree and focus only on BE Comp Engg degree. ACS will mandatorily cut 2 years from my experience saying it is not that closely related to my job description ( ICT Business Analyst / Programmer Analyst).
> 
> Is this correct? Do guide me please


Hi Analyst23,

Even if you show MBA still they will deduct 2 years. Both your qualifications BE & MBA are not closely related to IT. By the way you have not mentioned about subjects of MBA.

Only make sure whatever experience you have should be closely related to ( ICT Business Analyst / Programmer Analyst). 

Hope this helps..


----------



## gotoAus

777k said:


> Dear Members
> 
> I have a question with regards to my ACS Processing. I am yet to apply , but would wish to get a feedback of valuable members of this forum.
> 
> The following is my detail
> 
> 1.I have a BSC Zoology degree year of completion=1996
> 2.Higher Diploma in Software Engineering=1996
> 3.MBA IT from Sikkim Manipal University=2008
> 
> I have work experience which will meet the role of a systems analyst from May'1999 to till date. So considering above scenarios , how should i proceed for ACS,
> 
> if i apply based on HDSE and my experience i.e around 15yrs as of now - will i be able to get 15 points even if ACS deducts 5-6 yrs for achieving suitability criteria or
> will i be awarded 10 points ?
> Also, is it i can apply directly to ACS with my relevant documents/ref letter or I should do a RPL for ACS ? Whether to do a RPL or a regular processing is also one of my confusions here .. Request your assistance on the above, Thanks.
> 
> If it is RPL, what is the requirement for it or is there any preset documentations.


You can find the RPL Report format stated on ACS site

here's the link - https://www.acs.org.au/migration-skills-assessment/documents-and-forms


----------



## vinu.raju

Hello Folks,

I have applied for ACS assessment on 01/12/2014 & the next day it moved to Stage 4.
Since then it has been in Stage 4 until today when i tried to check the status i was getting a message "No application ID available".
Has anyone else in the forum has experienced the same.
I have written an email to ACS however curious to know if this just a techy issue at ACS.

Regards,
Vinu


----------



## saikripa

vinu.raju said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I have applied for ACS assessment on 01/12/2014 & the next day it moved to Stage 4.
> Since then it has been in Stage 4 until today when i tried to check the status i was getting a message "No application ID available".
> Has anyone else in the forum has experienced the same.
> I have written an email to ACS however curious to know if this just a techy issue at ACS.
> 
> Regards,
> Vinu


Yes I'm also getting the same error and I dropped a mail to ACS. Their automatic reply says that they are facing some technical difficulty with online application status.
So may be its a temporary downtime.


----------



## saikripa

Can anyone please help me with my below question?




saikripa said:


> Hi folks,
> I have a big confusion. Please really help me. I have applied for the ANZSCO code "Software Tester" for ACS, its currently in-progress stage 4.
> I was willing to apply for visa 189. But seems that SOL does not have software tester as a role. CSOL has this role but when I find the states, it says only Victoria for which the nominations are closed.
> Does that mean that my ACS will go waste?
> If there are no jobs for software tester, why do they have it as an ANZSCO code?
> What should be my next steps?
> What kind of visa can I apply for?
> 
> Many thanks!


----------



## safeerkhan

saikripa said:


> Yes I'm also getting the same error and I dropped a mail to ACS. Their automatic reply says that they are facing some technical difficulty with online application status.
> So may be its a temporary downtime.


Hi Guys,

I had applied to ACS on 7 th of Dec 2014 , it moved to stage 4 the next day.

But currently when i login to check my status it shows "NO APPLICATION ID AVAILABLE"

I have raised a case in ACS SUPPORT and have a ticket number to track this problem. I thought i was the only one but looks like there are many with the same issue.

Would not have raised ticket with ACS , had i seen this thread earlier


----------



## 777k

*Final Points eligible for 189*

Hi

thanx for you reply.
Can you also help me to arrive the net points i would have ,

age=points 25

education=bachelors in science(completed 1999) and MBA IT(completed 2008) 
plus Higher diploma in software engineering from aptech(completed 1999) & will i get separate points for the diploma and separate points for degree ? is the above have to be assessed by some one or do we claim points with our certificates itself and what would be the points i can claim for the above ? iam little confused here.

IELTS=how much if i score 6 or 7 in all 4 (writing/speaking/reading/listening)

work experience=1999-till date - i understand this is to be from ACS and to be taken based on Aptech Diploma which will closely relate to my current profession and expected nomination of systems analyst.(should be 15 points here?)

my wife is MSC IT and have IT Trainer experience for 1 yr - will this get any point ?

do we have any other source where i can get points or be eligible for it ?

Finally will i get *60/65 points* .. kindly help pls, Thanks.



lrana32 said:


> Hi 777k,
> 
> Yes you need to send certified copy your APTEC diploma certificate to ACS. Is this a 2years diploma you did from APTEC institute? Make sure that ACS recognizes this certificate. I know that ACS accepts NIIT 2 years diploma. Don't send anything related to your Graduation it will unnecessarily confuse them and moreover they will not assess it as it is a non-IT qualification.
> 
> If I understood correctly, you said your work experience starts from year 1999 and I am assuming that experience is till date. In this case even if they deduct 6 years, it will come to more than 8 years of experence i.e. 15 points.
> 
> Even I did my ACS assessement with the new processing through RPL route and following are the details
> 
> Education: BA (PASS)
> Work exp: Jan 1999 - Jul 2013 ( ACS considered my exp from JAN 2005 after deducting 6 yrs which comes to 8.5 yrs)
> Education Assessment: VETASSESS
> 
> Hope this helps..


----------



## ubabar85

*Experience Letter for company closed*

Hi All of you. i have 7 months work experience in a startup company that closes in the end due to financials issue should i qoute this experience in my experience for acs assessment and also that company donot opened my bank account they paid me via cash but i have experience letter from the company?

Regards
Usman


----------



## sevnik0202

777k said:


> Hi
> 
> thanx for you reply.
> Can you also help me to arrive the net points i would have ,
> 
> age=points 25
> 
> education=bachelors in science(completed 1999) and MBA IT(completed 2008)
> plus Higher diploma in software engineering from aptech(completed 1999) & will i get separate points for the diploma and separate points for degree ? is the above have to be assessed by some one or do we claim points with our certificates itself and what would be the points i can claim for the above ? iam little confused here.
> 
> IELTS=how much if i score 6 or 7 in all 4 (writing/speaking/reading/listening)
> 
> work experience=1999-till date - i understand this is to be from ACS and to be taken based on Aptech Diploma which will closely relate to my current profession and expected nomination of systems analyst.(should be 15 points here?)
> 
> my wife is MSC IT and have IT Trainer experience for 1 yr - will this get any point ?
> 
> do we have any other source where i can get points or be eligible for it ?
> 
> Finally will i get 60/65 points .. kindly help pls, Thanks.


25 for age
15 for graduation or post graduation
10 for 7 in each in IELTS
20 for 8 in each in IELTS
Since you latest degree is MBA in 2008 month I dont know you will have 6-7 years experience to claim points for. Either you will get 5 or 10 points for experience.
Yes you can claim 5 points for partner skills if both of you have your occupation on same sol or csol.
You can also claim 5 poibts for state sponsorship.


----------



## 777k

*points calculation clarification*

Hi All

just want to clarify, 

1.for qualification is it eligible to take 15 points for bachelors & 10 points for diploma or vendor certification(aptech hdse) ? 
want to know if we can claim points separately for bachelor education degree and aptech HDSE Certification i.e 15+10 points=25 ? am i right here ?

2. secondly, i guess for experience if we have skilled experience 8 or more yrs we get 15 points awarded or 5+ yrs we are awarded 10 points. 

request you to clarify , thnx





sevnik0202 said:


> 25 for age
> 15 for graduation or post graduation
> 10 for 7 in each in IELTS
> 20 for 8 in each in IELTS
> Since you latest degree is MBA in 2008 month I dont know you will have 6-7 years experience to claim points for. Either you will get 5 or 10 points for experience.
> Yes you can claim 5 points for partner skills if both of you have your occupation on same sol or csol.
> You can also claim 5 poibts for state sponsorship.


----------



## sevnik0202

777k said:


> Hi All
> 
> just want to clarify,
> 
> 1.for qualification is it eligible to take 15 points for bachelors & 10 points for diploma or vendor certification(aptech hdse) ?
> want to know if we can claim points separately for bachelor education degree and aptech HDSE Certification i.e 15+10 points=25 ? am i right here ?
> 
> 2. secondly, i guess for experience if we have skilled experience 8 or more yrs we get 15 points awarded or 5+ yrs we are awarded 10 points.
> 
> request you to clarify , thnx


1 you can claim points for one qualification only 
2 Right


----------



## 777k

Thanks very much.
Knowing that i am still in the limits of 55 points as below
age=25
bachelor degree=15
experience=15 (assuming that i will apply with aptech HDSE diploma qualification and showing experience from May'1999 to till date, hopefully to get 15 points)
& IELTS currently have band 6 in all modules which is 0 points
total=55

to achieve 60 or more ,

1.I think i should try to get band 7 in all modules of IELTS ?

2.Also the other source which i guess is partners skills points
my wife is a MSC IT degree holder
she is working as a IT trainer which is in CSOL 223211, mine will be 261112 systems analyst i can find this code also in CSOL i.e in the same list - will this work to get points of 5 ?

she has 1yr experience
she can do an IELTS exam and how much she has to get in each module ?
one of the agents told me that i cant claim points becos she dont have minimum 2 yrs experience and my anszco code and her code is not in same list i.e SOL list i believe ?
is it true or we are eligible to claim 5 points ? pls advice.






sevnik0202 said:


> 1 you can claim points for one qualification only
> 2 Right


----------



## amitnm1991

How quick is ACS lately?

Browsing through this forum and some people claim as low as 1 week for Australian based education / work experience, wondering if this is actually true?

Looking forward for my assessment next week for my education and 1 year exp post qualification.


----------



## XINGSINGH

amitnm1991 said:


> How quick is ACS lately?
> 
> Browsing through this forum and some people claim as low as 1 week for Australian based education / work experience, wondering if this is actually true?
> 
> Looking forward for my assessment next week for my education and 1 year exp post qualification.


5 days if all things including payment received in time.


----------



## amitnm1991

XINGSINGH said:


> 5 days if all things including payment received in time.


Thats actually really quick!

Is this without VISA priority?


----------



## XINGSINGH

amitnm1991 said:


> Thats actually really quick!
> 
> Is this without VISA priority?


Yes buddy

I filed on 3rd nov and did payment same day via bank transfer. Payment was located by acs on 13th nov and my result was out on 19th nov.


----------



## amitnm1991

Thats good.


----------



## amitnm1991

Hi Guys,

I have done my assessment for my degree before with ACS using my Masters in IT degree that was attained through an Australian University, and have received a positive response, and now, since I am close to completing one year of relevant work experience, I am going to assess my degree again with my work experience by next week.

I have a few questions and will like some feedback on my letter that will be used for lodging my ACS.

1) Does job title matter? 
2) Staying in the company and shifting job titles in between, while leaving the duties carried out still relevant to the nominated skill is okay? Will I have to restart my year because of this shift?
3) Does casual employment matter? (I am working well over 20 hours each week)

Can any expert kindly please refer to page 7: https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...scriptions.pdf and check to see if the snip-it of the letter below is adequate enough to receive a positive response?

His duties as a Marketing and Business Strategic Coordinator till this time include:

•	Identifying, evaluating and documentation of inefficiencies across various organisational departments and recommending and implementing optimal business practises and processes to eliminate silos across functional areas, including procurement, accounts, and customer service
•	Responsible for creating end user system training documentation and providing training sessions
•	Responsible to formulate business requirements and coordinating with various developing teams to deploy cloud based solutions across departments and perform implementation and integration test scenarios, to ensure optimal quality and integrity of the system
•	Preparing marketing reports by retrieving, analysing, documenting and summarising sales data
•	Handling of corporate and home customer escalations including, frauds, disputes and reconciliation 
•	Accountability of project planning using a broad project coordinating tools and responsible for task allocation 
•	Coordinating with operations manager to develop cost-benefit analysis and calculate return on investment
•	Acting as a secondary source to provide guidance and assistance with project managing
•	Responsible for analysing competitors market presence and providing marketing strategies to gain market presence by planning campaigns targeting corporate clients and casual customers

His duties as a Business Process Developer included: 

•	Identify and recording of basic inefficiencies within departments and redundancies present in the ecommerce infrastructure and coordinating with developers and vendors to eliminate these inefficiencies to harness an improved business process
•	Assisting operations manager in preparation of requirements analysis
•	Coordinating with operations manager to develop user documentation for training purposes
•	Modelling of processes to illustrate “to be” for system requirement evaluation
•	Coordinating required stakeholders to perform system acquisition with multiple vendors
•	Developing clear and concise weekly, monthly project status reports detailing project status and technical issues
Should you require any further information, please do not hesitate to contact me


----------



## XINGSINGH

amitnm1991 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have done my assessment for my degree before with ACS using my Masters in IT degree that was attained through an Australian University, and have received a positive response, and now, since I am close to completing one year of relevant work experience, I am going to assess my degree again with my work experience by next week.
> 
> I have a few questions and will like some feedback on my letter that will be used for lodging my ACS.
> 
> 1) Does job title matter?
> 2) Staying in the company and shifting job titles in between, while leaving the duties carried out still relevant to the nominated skill is okay? Will I have to restart my year because of this shift?
> 3) Does casual employment matter? (I am working well over 20 hours each week)
> 
> Can any expert kindly please refer to page 7: https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...scriptions.pdf and check to see if the snip-it of the letter below is adequate enough to receive a positive response?
> 
> His duties as a Marketing and Business Strategic Coordinator till this time include:
> 
> •	Identifying, evaluating and documentation of inefficiencies across various organisational departments and recommending and implementing optimal business practises and processes to eliminate silos across functional areas, including procurement, accounts, and customer service
> •	Responsible for creating end user system training documentation and providing training sessions
> •	Responsible to formulate business requirements and coordinating with various developing teams to deploy cloud based solutions across departments and perform implementation and integration test scenarios, to ensure optimal quality and integrity of the system
> •	Preparing marketing reports by retrieving, analysing, documenting and summarising sales data
> •	Handling of corporate and home customer escalations including, frauds, disputes and reconciliation
> •	Accountability of project planning using a broad project coordinating tools and responsible for task allocation
> •	Coordinating with operations manager to develop cost-benefit analysis and calculate return on investment
> •	Acting as a secondary source to provide guidance and assistance with project managing
> •	Responsible for analysing competitors market presence and providing marketing strategies to gain market presence by planning campaigns targeting corporate clients and casual customers
> 
> His duties as a Business Process Developer included:
> 
> •	Identify and recording of basic inefficiencies within departments and redundancies present in the ecommerce infrastructure and coordinating with developers and vendors to eliminate these inefficiencies to harness an improved business process
> •	Assisting operations manager in preparation of requirements analysis
> •	Coordinating with operations manager to develop user documentation for training purposes
> •	Modelling of processes to illustrate “to be” for system requirement evaluation
> •	Coordinating required stakeholders to perform system acquisition with multiple vendors
> •	Developing clear and concise weekly, monthly project status reports detailing project status and technical issues
> Should you require any further information, please do not hesitate to contact me


As long as u can match your duties with given roles and responsibilities you can apply under that specific code irrespective of your job title. Do refer to ANZCSO code description file for alternate titles of your code


----------



## amitnm1991

I matched it myself and they are close with ICT Business Analyst.

Does job title matter with ACS and Immi?

What about staying in the company and shifting job titles in between, while leaving the duties carried out still relevant to the nominated skill is okay? Will I have to restart my year because of this shift?


----------



## XINGSINGH

amitnm1991 said:


> I matched it myself and they are close with ICT Business Analyst.
> 
> Does job title matter with ACS and Immi?
> 
> What about staying in the company and shifting job titles in between, while leaving the duties carried out still relevant to the nominated skill is okay? Will I have to restart my year because of this shift?


Job titles are irrelevant in case u shift jobs then try to get assesed that part also


----------



## amitnm1991

So they will add those two jobs to combine a year, correct?

Also, I was casual, that is fine right? I have payslips that are done fortnightly.


----------



## safeerkhan

*1 month short of 8 years*

Hi Folks,

I got a +ve ACS result letter and i have a couple of questions

Below is the timelime

Dates: 07/04 - 12/05 (1yrs 5mths)
Position: XXXXXX ENGINEER
Employer: XXXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 01/06 - 09/09 (3yrs 8mths)
Position: XXXXXXXX ENGINEER
Employer: XXXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 09/09 - 11/14 (5yrs 2mths)
Position: XXXXXXXXXX LEAD
Employer: XXXXXXX
Country: INDIA


My skill requirement met date is January 2007.

1st question

- Can someone confirm if i get 7 Years 11 months of overseas Skilled employment ?

2nd question

- You need 8 years and above skilled employment to get 15 points , does this mean that i get only 10 points since i havent crossed 8 years ? But considering that i will be applying for EOI only in Jan 2015, will skill select automatically add my 1 month of experience for Dec 2014 and grant me 15 points.

This remains a crucial factor as 5 points in my case makes a lot of difference. I am Nervous right now.


Your inputs will help settle my nerves



Regards,
Sam


----------



## nicemathan

Pls confirm was your ACS skill assessment done on *Jan 2007* ???

*If yes*, then your skill assessment becomes out dated, you need to go for a fresh assessment again.



safeerkhan said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I got a +ve ACS result letter and i have a couple of questions
> 
> Below is the timelime
> 
> Dates: 07/04 - 12/05 (1yrs 5mths)
> Position: XXXXXX ENGINEER
> Employer: XXXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 01/06 - 09/09 (3yrs 8mths)
> Position: XXXXXXXX ENGINEER
> Employer: XXXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 09/09 - 11/14 (5yrs 2mths)
> Position: XXXXXXXXXX LEAD
> Employer: XXXXXXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> 
> My skill requirement met date is January 2007.
> 
> 1st question
> 
> - Can someone confirm if i get 7 Years 11 months of overseas Skilled employment ?
> 
> 2nd question
> 
> - You need 8 years and above skilled employment to get 15 points , does this mean that i get only 10 points since i havent crossed 8 years ? But considering that i will be applying for EOI only in Jan 2015, will skill select automatically add my 1 month of experience for Dec 2014 and grant me 15 points.
> 
> This remains a crucial factor as 5 points in my case makes a lot of difference. I am Nervous right now.
> 
> 
> Your inputs will help settle my nerves
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Sam


----------



## nicemathan

Or you meant to say that ACS has accepted or coded you experience after Jan 2007 as relevant exp, then YES you stand to gain 15 points for exp after 1 month completion.

Some points to note:

It would be better if you continue in the same company same role.

In-case you are moving to another company in this one month then you need to justify that the new role is also closely related to you assessed R&R and submit proof for it during visa documentation.

I guess continuing in the same role in the same company for another 1,2,3 months will make documentation quite easy.

I hope, I have clarified your query. 



nicemathan said:


> Pls confirm was your ACS skill assessment done on *Jan 2007* ???
> 
> *If yes*, then your skill assessment becomes out dated, you need to go for a fresh assessment again.


----------



## safeerkhan

nicemathan said:


> Or you meant to say that ACS has accepted or coded you experience after Jan 2007 as relevant exp, then YES you stand to gain 15 points for exp after 1 month completion.
> 
> Some points to note:
> 
> It would be better if you continue in the same company same role.
> 
> In-case you are moving to another company in this one month then you need to justify that the new role is also closely related to you assessed R&R and submit proof for it during visa documentation.
> 
> I guess continuing in the same role in the same company for another 1,2,3 months will make documentation quite easy.
> 
> I hope, I have clarified your query.


So basically ACS has declared my skill requirement Met date from Jan 2007 to Nov 2014. Which is 7 Years 11 months.

I am still with my current company and not planning to change untill the PR process gets over.So when i submit EOI now and leave end date of work experience blank ( as suggested by Skill select tool) i hope the tool will grant me 15 points or do i have to submit a review to have December 2014 month included in my ACS assessment letter to get 8 years experience ?

What do you say nicemathan ?

I would say its a Tricky situation and someone who has been through the same scenario can guide me .

Do want to take any chances


----------



## nicemathan

Then no issues.

Your points will be auto-updated once you complete 8 years.

As stated in skillselect leave the current employers last working date as blank.

Once your points are increased after one month your EOI effective submission date will auto-update itself to that date.



safeerkhan said:


> So basically ACS has declared my skill requirement Met date from Jan 2007 to Nov 2014. Which is 7 Years 11 months.
> 
> I am still with my current company and not planning to change untill the PR process gets over.So when i submit EOI now and leave end date of work experience blank ( as suggested by Skill select tool) i hope the tool will grant me 15 points or do i have to submit a review to have December 2014 month included in my ACS assessment letter to get 8 years experience ?
> 
> What do you say nicemathan ?
> 
> I would say its a Tricky situation and someone who has been through the same scenario can guide me .
> 
> Do want to take any chances


----------



## rahulsp

@ XINGSINGH - The ACS processing time fast only for people with Australian experience or in general lately?


----------



## thomasvo

in general. Did mine in october and it only took 2 weeks.


----------



## rahulsp

@ Thomasvo - Thanks. The reason i asked cause the last time they took almost 3 months for me (for Network Analyst code) and i have submitted another one on 18th December 14 for 263111 – Computer Network and Systems Engineer.


----------



## XINGSINGH

rahulsp said:


> @ Thomasvo - Thanks. The reason i asked cause the last time they took almost 3 months for me (for Network Analyst code) and i have submitted another one on 18th December 14 for 263111 – Computer Network and Systems Engineer.


Yes buddy it used to be 3 months earlier but now a weeks time


----------



## safeerkhan

ACS says its 12 weeks in total but for the past few months OCT & DEC , the letters seem to come faster.

I applied on Dec 14 2014 and got positive letter on the 18 th of Dec 2014 (CN &SE SOL)

However i was assessed with 7 years 11 months so i am hoping skill select grants me 15 points as i will be applying now which covers Dec month ( So 8 yrs completed)

Taking IELTS in couple of days and then off to EOI


----------



## sachin_noida

Hello Guys,

Kindly give me a link where I can find all information (documents required, steps to follow) for ACS evaluation?
My ANZCODE 262111
Thanks 
Sachin.


----------



## nicemathan

All the best for your IELTS.

What is your points break-up



safeerkhan said:


> ACS says its 12 weeks in total but for the past few months OCT & DEC , the letters seem to come faster.
> 
> I applied on Dec 14 2014 and got positive letter on the 18 th of Dec 2014 (CN &SE SOL)
> 
> However i was assessed with 7 years 11 months so i am hoping skill select grants me 15 points as i will be applying now which covers Dec month ( So 8 yrs completed)
> 
> Taking IELTS in couple of days and then off to EOI


----------



## nicemathan

Sachin, 

This thread is *THE* place, it has a wealth of information. 

I would suggest, it is really worth-while to invest some time in reading few pages from this thread.

I used ONLY this thread to prepare documents for my ACS.

By the way what is your points break-up.



sachin_noida said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Kindly give me a link where I can find all information (documents required, steps to follow) for ACS evaluation?
> My ANZCODE 262111
> Thanks
> Sachin.


----------



## sachin_noida

Hi Nicemathan,

Age 39 - 25
BE - 15 points
Exp 13 years - 15 points
State Sponsorship - 5 points
total - 60 points


----------



## nicemathan

PM me your mail ID, I will forward you the details.



sachin_noida said:


> Hi Nicemathan,
> 
> Age 39 - 25
> BE - 15 points
> Exp 13 years - 15 points
> State Sponsorship - 5 points
> total - 60 points


----------



## ashbans

[1]My Btech was completed in June 2007(which is reflected in the transcript) and i started working from Jul 2007,however as we all know that convocation happens a little later, when the degree is awarded(in my case it was Mar 2008-Also mentioned on my degree),so was thinking whether ACS will consider my employment from Jul 2007 or after Mar 2008(when the degree was awarded)..? 
[2]Also bit confused whether i should provide individual marksheet for assesment to ACS or just the transcript(which has the details of all the subjects and grades awarded) or both?


----------



## nicemathan

Transcript(which has the details of all the subjects and grades awarded) would suffice. But I hope the sheet captures subject code and subject name correct.

Like RJ001 - Computer Analytics



ashbans said:


> [1]My Btech was completed in June 2007(which is reflected in the transcript) and i started working from Jul 2007,however as we all know that convocation happens a little later, when the degree is awarded(in my case it was Mar 2008-Also mentioned on my degree),so was thinking whether ACS will consider my employment from Jul 2007 or after Mar 2008(when the degree was awarded)..?
> [2]Also bit confused whether i should provide individual marksheet for assesment to ACS or just the transcript(which has the details of all the subjects and grades awarded) or both?


----------



## ashbans

nicemathan said:


> Transcript(which has the details of all the subjects and grades awarded) would suffice. But I hope the sheet captures subject code and subject name correct.
> 
> Like RJ001 - Computer Analytics


Thanks for your prompt response.
It does mentions the course id as well.

Also would be great if you can answer my first question.


----------



## abacus7887

Hi all, submitted ACS on 8th Jan for 261313. Currently in stage 1.


----------



## XINGSINGH

abacus7887 said:


> Hi all, submitted ACS on 8th Jan for 261313. Currently in stage 1.


Going by current trends you will get reault in next 10 days


----------



## ashbans

Guyz,
Finally with all your help i have submitted the docs for ACS assessment,fingers crossed


----------



## drone

These days ACS evaluation is prety fast, you should be getting your results in 10 to 15 days.


----------



## hi everyone

Hi Guys..I had a query..I got my Positive ACS Skill assessment last year for System Administrator..Experienced counted as 6.5 years..Trying to redo IELTS to gain some points..But wondering this category falls in 190 not in 189..which is a pain to apply for NSW Nominations at the moment due to their online procedure..
Now, the point is can I redo ACS assessment in another field like " Computer Network & System Engineer"..so that I can apply in 189 rather than 190..
Do the ACS Body recognize and say that..u already did the assessment in system administrator ..how can u show ur experience in another field..
Hope some experienced Guys will sort me out..cheers


----------



## abacus7887

hi everyone said:


> Hi Guys..I had a query..I got my Positive ACS Skill assessment last year for System Administrator..Experienced counted as 6.5 years..Trying to redo IELTS to gain some points..But wondering this category falls in 190 not in 189..which is a pain to apply for NSW Nominations at the moment due to their online procedure..
> Now, the point is can I redo ACS assessment in another field like " Computer Network & System Engineer"..so that I can apply in 189 rather than 190..
> Do the ACS Body recognize and say that..u already did the assessment in system administrator ..how can u show ur experience in another field..
> Hope some experienced Guys will sort me out..cheers


Hi, one of my friend did Acs in two different code and that too one after another without any gap.


----------



## XINGSINGH

hi everyone said:


> Hi Guys..I had a query..I got my Positive ACS Skill assessment last year for System Administrator..Experienced counted as 6.5 years..Trying to redo IELTS to gain some points..But wondering this category falls in 190 not in 189..which is a pain to apply for NSW Nominations at the moment due to their online procedure..
> Now, the point is can I redo ACS assessment in another field like " Computer Network & System Engineer"..so that I can apply in 189 rather than 190..
> Do the ACS Body recognize and say that..u already did the assessment in system administrator ..how can u show ur experience in another field..
> Hope some experienced Guys will sort me out..cheers


If you can match your duties with roles and responsibilities of said code then no problems.


----------



## XINGSINGH

hi everyone said:


> Hi Guys..I had a query..I got my Positive ACS Skill assessment last year for System Administrator..Experienced counted as 6.5 years..Trying to redo IELTS to gain some points..But wondering this category falls in 190 not in 189..which is a pain to apply for NSW Nominations at the moment due to their online procedure..
> Now, the point is can I redo ACS assessment in another field like " Computer Network & System Engineer"..so that I can apply in 189 rather than 190..
> Do the ACS Body recognize and say that..u already did the assessment in system administrator ..how can u show ur experience in another field..
> Hope some experienced Guys will sort me out..cheers


If you can match your duties to roles given by acs then you can get your evaluation done by acs for as many times you want.


----------



## hi everyone

XINGSINGH said:


> If you can match your duties to roles given by acs then you can get your evaluation done by acs for as many times you want.


Thanx Guys 4 ur reply..but I am still off the track..Don't know what to do..NSW still not showing any signs of opening ..might be in coming FEB..and moreover its not sure that they might include the ICT fields in this invitaion round or not...
As u guys said ..that I can reapply for skill assessment in different field..So Should I go for ..Computer Network and system engineer..or will it be any catch..Just wondering ...how can I show different duties in the same company for another skill assessment..


----------



## BRam111

Hi Guys,

I submitted my ACS on 09-Jan-2015. Please keep sharing time lines.

Thanks,
Ram


----------



## rahulsp

Submitted on 18th December 2014 (Computer and Network Engineer), received positive assessment today.


----------



## BRam111

ashbans said:


> Guyz,
> Finally with all your help i have submitted the docs for ACS assessment,fingers crossed


Hi Ashbans,

I submitted on 09-Jan-2015. Please keep informing on the status.

Thanks,
Ram


----------



## thomasvo

hi everyone said:


> Hi Guys..I had a query..I got my Positive ACS Skill assessment last year for System Administrator..Experienced counted as 6.5 years..Trying to redo IELTS to gain some points..But wondering this category falls in 190 not in 189..which is a pain to apply for NSW Nominations at the moment due to their online procedure..
> Now, the point is can I redo ACS assessment in another field like " Computer Network & System Engineer"..so that I can apply in 189 rather than 190..
> Do the ACS Body recognize and say that..u already did the assessment in system administrator ..how can u show ur experience in another field..
> Hope some experienced Guys will sort me out..cheers


I had the exact same problem as you. I had a positive assessment for systems administrator in january 2014, I waited for NSW to open sponsorship again and tried to get NSW sponsorship but we all know how that works out nowadays. I missed out in july by a matter of seconds.

Basically as a last desperate attempt I submitted a new skills assessment to get assessed as a computer network and systems engineer. I didnt expect much but it came back positive! I didnt submit anything extra, I just used the same documentation I had witht he previous assessment and it came back positive.
The only difference was that for system administrator they subtracted 2 years of my experience (system administrator was my actualy job), for the computer network and systems engineer they subtracted 4 years.

Good luck!


----------



## XINGSINGH

hi everyone said:


> Thanx Guys 4 ur reply..but I am still off the track..Don't know what to do..NSW still not showing any signs of opening ..might be in coming FEB..and moreover its not sure that they might include the ICT fields in this invitaion round or not...
> As u guys said ..that I can reapply for skill assessment in different field..So Should I go for ..Computer Network and system engineer..or will it be any catch..Just wondering ...how can I show different duties in the same company for another skill assessment..


Try to get yourself assesed under 189 code.


----------



## hi everyone

Thanx guys 4 ur help..specially Thomasvo & Xinsingh..4 showing me a little hope to get back on track..hope it works in reassessment...but before that let me see what the heck NSW gonna do in this coming Feb Invitation round...Finger crossed


----------



## hi everyone

OK Guys ..one more question pls..just had in my mind ...

Right,,As I have shown my qualification upto M.Sc finished in Dec 2004 followed by my experience started from Sept 2005..Applied ACS assessment on May 2014...Got Positive result with 6.5 years actually counted after deducting bloody 2 years as per ACS rules...

Now the question is...I also did MCA finished Dec 2005 , which I haven't shown to ACS ...just upto MSC finished Dec 2004...Just wondering,, If I do reassessment with MCA highlighted...and thinking this time they might consider my experience as 9+ years as per their rules...will this work or not...

Any Genius hovering around to help me out pls...


----------



## BRam111

hi everyone said:


> OK Guys ..one more question pls..just had in my mind ...
> 
> Right,,As I have shown my qualification upto M.Sc finished in Dec 2004 followed by my experience started from Sept 2005..Applied ACS assessment on May 2014...Got Positive result with 6.5 years actually counted after deducting bloody 2 years as per ACS rules...
> 
> Now the question is...I also did MCA finished Dec 2005 , which I haven't shown to ACS ...just upto MSC finished Dec 2004...Just wondering,, If I do reassessment with MCA highlighted...and thinking this time they might consider my experience as 9+ years as per their rules...will this work or not...
> 
> Any Genius hovering around to help me out pls...


Hi everyone,

As per my understanding ACS deduction is for bachelors or masters is same. So even then 2 years will be deducted....

Thanks,
Ram


----------



## billa

hi everyone said:


> Thanx Guys 4 ur reply..but I am still off the track..Don't know what to do..NSW still not showing any signs of opening ..might be in coming FEB..and moreover its not sure that they might include the ICT fields in this invitaion round or not...
> As u guys said ..that I can reapply for skill assessment in different field..So Should I go for ..Computer Network and system engineer..or will it be any catch..Just wondering ...how can I show different duties in the same company for another skill assessment..


hey mate, NSW state they suspended computer network and system engineer role too so why wonder assessing it with ACS unless you're open to move to different state, in btw i've checked they close ICT roles in ACT state too.


----------



## thomasvo

hi everyone said:


> Thanx guys 4 ur help..specially Thomasvo & Xinsingh..4 showing me a little hope to get back on track..hope it works in reassessment...but before that let me see what the heck NSW gonna do in this coming Feb Invitation round...Finger crossed



Dont count on NSW mate. I wasted from January until July waiting for it to reopen, missed the July window by minutes, waited until the October window only to be informed 2 weeks before reopening that ICT jobs will not be sponsored by NSW.
189 is less hassle, plus the ACS assessment only takes a few weeks nowadays.


----------



## amitnm1991

Hi guys,

Just a few questions in regards before I lodge my ACS Graduate Skill Assessment around end of this month.

I have one year of paid experience that is closely related to my field with more than 25 hours per week. My question is that does CASUAL work count for both ACS and IMMI?

Also, does the job title matter? I am not spot on a Business Analyst but my duties are a 85% match.

And lastly, there was a 2 week shut down in december where the company was closed and I was not paid for those weeks. Do I need to wait additional two weeks to make back the two weeks before lodging my ACS Application?

Please experts share your opinions.


----------



## louisam

Casual employment is fine as long as you can prove that he worked 20+hrs/week and paid for it.

As long as duties match, it is okay. You don't have to worry about job title.

If you are still employed with the company, I don't think shut down for the holidays posts any problem. But, what type of contract you have with your employer? week to week or for a period of time. If there is evidence of work on a regular and systematic basis then you should be fine.


----------



## umami

I've submitted my application to ACS on 08 Jan 2015. I hope they will manage to assess it fastly  

Current status is - allocated


----------



## amitnm1991

louisam said:


> Casual employment is fine as long as you can prove that he worked 20+hrs/week and paid for it.
> 
> As long as duties match, it is okay. You don't have to worry about job title.
> 
> If you are still employed with the company, I don't think shut down for the holidays posts any problem. But, what type of contract you have with your employer? week to week or for a period of time. If there is evidence of work on a regular and systematic basis then you should be fine.


It is week to week basis? Hopefully that will not be a problem then, right?

Also, does IMMI themselves care about job titles?


----------



## louisam

It shouldn't be a problem if you are regular and systematic and work for fixed set of hours every week. Anyways for assessment you have to produce work reference document containing your roles and responsibilities from your employer or supervisor. So does that contain the period of holidays? I believe it contains the period when you started as the start date and end date or till date as the date of issue of the letter. So that is the period taken into account.

Job titles are not scrutinised.


----------



## amitnm1991

louisam said:


> It shouldn't be a problem if you are regular and systematic and work for fixed set of hours every week. Anyways for assessment you have to produce work reference document containing your roles and responsibilities from your employer or supervisor. So does that contain the period of holidays? I believe it contains the period when you started as the start date and end date or till date as the date of issue of the letter. So that is the period taken into account.
> 
> Job titles are not scrutinised.


Thanks for your reply.

Yes I am aware that a letter of reference will have to be given to me by my employer. 

I have informed him about the format and he is happy to use it as a guide to issue my letter of reference for ACS.

My holidays are not paid for, and my experience counts from the 14th of December, 2013, since that is when I finished my Master degree. So Ideally, one year should have been on the 14th of December 2014, but since I took one month off to visit back home, I am waiting on the 14th of Jan (Possibility even on the 24th of Jan, due to the closure period) to finish that one month I took off. 

Am I on the right track?


----------



## louisam

Yes, it is good to have that contingency added.


----------



## amitnm1991

louisam said:


> Yes, it is good to have that contingency added.



Thanks for your help thus far.

If I were to lodge my ACS using the reference letter that does not include additional 2 weeks for the closure (However, the one month leave is considered), will that be problematic when immi tries to match my payslips with the letter?

Also, if I do get a positive response from ACS, when lodging my 189 and claim 1 year experience, would I require to submit all my payslips?


----------



## louisam

Well, it depends upon the officer who does the validation and how deep he / she goes to verify the records. But as long as you have other proofs such as reference letter and employment contract to substantiate your claims, it should be okay.
You need to submit your payslips, if you are claiming points for your employment.
If you are going through an agent , you could ask the agent for any specific case like this.


----------



## amitnm1991

louisam said:


> Well, it depends upon the officer who does the validation and how deep he / she goes to verify the records. But as long as you have other proofs such as reference letter and employment contract to substantiate your claims, it should be okay.
> You need to submit your payslips, if you are claiming points for your employment.
> If you are going through an agent , you could ask the agent for any specific case like this.


Thanks for your reply.

Unfortunately, I do not have any contract. 

Will this affect me? I do have all my payslips, ATO returns, and even bank statements if it does go to that stage.


----------



## louisam

Your reference letter from supervisor + all payslips, ATO returns, and bank statements should suffice. Again, it depends upon DIAC officer to ask for more proof if they are not convinced with your details. 
May be somebody who lodged as a casual employee can weigh in here.


----------



## amitnm1991

Do you reckon that will be a major issue?

I mean I would provide proof of 20 hours coming in with the letter and ACS assessment to go along side it.


----------



## jigarpatel

I've submitted my application to ACS on 12 Jan 2015. I am quite surprised on the next day i.e. 13th Jan status has been moved from Stage 1 to Stage 2.

Current status is - Allocated

Hoping to get positive results within 10 days with fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:.

Regards,
Jigar


----------



## BRam111

umami said:


> I've submitted my application to ACS on 08 Jan 2015. I hope they will manage to assess it fastly
> 
> Current status is - allocated


Hi Umami,

I submitted on 09-Jan-2015 and now it changed to 'Inprogress'. Please keep sharing the status.

Ram


----------



## abacus7887

BRam111 said:


> Hi Umami,
> 
> I submitted on 09-Jan-2015 and now it changed to 'Inprogress'. Please keep sharing the status.
> 
> Ram


I submitted on 8th Jan and currently at Stage 4.


----------



## umami

wow! I can't stop pressing F5 button


----------



## BRam111

Any idea how long does it take after stage 4 - In progress step?


----------



## XINGSINGH

BRam111 said:


> Any idea how long does it take after stage 4 - In progress step?


It took 5 days for me


----------



## RogerQ

*Has the processing time reduced for acs application*



XINGSINGH said:


> It took 5 days for me



Hi Guys,

Just wanted to check if the ACS processing times have come down ? Because I had applied last year and it took me 3 months. But now I find in many posts and signatures of the users that ACS results have come within 2 weeks or so ? AM I reading something wrong ? Or has it really changed ?

Thank you


----------



## RogerQ

Hi Guys,

I am looking to apply for Visa 189 and had specific question about the Employment reference for ACS.

If you have completed the Visa process, could you please let me know at what stages in the application process do we require employment reference ?

1} ACS Employment Skill assessments: I am aware that we need the reference letter. I am presently at this step

2} After the stage in the first step, do we need employment reference letter at any other stage - such as Expression of Interest or The Application to DIAC? To give further information, at this point, I do not plan to claim any points for Employment during the application of Visa (Is it to DIAC or DIBP?). In this scenario what documents are we supposed provide for employment related requirements

Are payslips/ Tax documents and ACS assessment result document sufficient ? Or do we need to provide an Employment reference again ? If we need to provide employment reference can we provide an updated (New) one or should we give the old one itself?


----------



## XINGSINGH

RogerQ said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just wanted to check if the ACS processing times have come down ? Because I had applied last year and it took me 3 months. But now I find in many posts and signatures of the users that ACS results have come within 2 weeks or so ? AM I reading something wrong ? Or has it really changed ?
> 
> Thank you


Its true roger
In 2013 it took me 3 months and in 2014 it took 15 days out of which 6 days went in payment tracking


----------



## XINGSINGH

RogerQ said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am looking to apply for Visa 189 and had specific question about the Employment reference for ACS.
> 
> If you have completed the Visa process, could you please let me know at what stages in the application process do we require employment reference ?
> 
> 1} ACS Employment Skill assessments: I am aware that we need the reference letter. I am presently at this step
> 
> 2} After the stage in the first step, do we need employment reference letter at any other stage - such as Expression of Interest or The Application to DIAC? To give further information, at this point, I do not plan to claim any points for Employment during the application of Visa (Is it to DIAC or DIBP?). In this scenario what documents are we supposed provide for employment related requirements
> 
> Are payslips/ Tax documents and ACS assessment result document sufficient ? Or do we need to provide an Employment reference again ? If we need to provide employment reference can we provide an updated (New) one or should we give the old one itself?


No need provide documents if you are not claiming points and in visa stage same reference letters used for ACS will work


----------



## XINGSINGH

abacus7887 said:


> I submitted on 8th Jan and currently at Stage 4.


You will get it soon


----------



## RogerQ

XINGSINGH said:


> No need provide documents if you are not claiming points and in visa stage same reference letters used for ACS will work



Hi XingSingh,

Thank you for the reply.

I am just a bit confused. Do you mean to say, 

1} that if we are not claiming points, then no need for any documents, not even ACS employment reference letter ? 

AND

2} Only If we are claiming employment points, we need to give employment reference letters ? 

I am confused as to whether, if it is point 1 above (Not claiming points), we still need to give the ACS reference letters?

Also, if we need to provide reference letters, I prefer to give an updated reference letter. Is that ok ?

Thank you again.


----------



## RogerQ

Quote:
Originally Posted by XINGSINGH View Post
No need provide documents if you are not claiming points and in visa stage same reference letters used for ACS will work

Hi XingSingh,

Thank you for the reply.

I am just a bit confused. Do you mean to say,

1} that if we are not claiming points, then no need for any documents, not even ACS employment reference letter ?

AND

2} Only If we are claiming employment points, we need to give employment reference letters ?

I am confused as to whether, if it is point 1 above (Not claiming points), we still need to give the ACS reference letters?

Also, if we need to provide reference letters, I prefer to give an updated reference letter. Is that ok ?

Thank you again. 

Just to update on the above, can you confirm if there is no need, for the reference letter (if we are not claiming points,) either in the EOI stage or the Visa application stage.


----------



## louisam

amitnm1991 said:


> Do you reckon that will be a major issue?
> 
> I mean I would provide proof of 20 hours coming in with the letter and ACS assessment to go along side it.


It shouldn't be. Well, one cannot be 100% sure of how DIBP verifies the document. Anyways you are providing all the evidences and you are involved in lawful employment. So there shouldn't be any issue. Hope for the best.


----------



## XINGSINGH

RogerQ said:


> Hi XingSingh,
> 
> Thank you for the reply.
> 
> I am just a bit confused. Do you mean to say,
> 
> 1} that if we are not claiming points, then no need for any documents, not even ACS employment reference letter ?
> 
> AND
> 
> 2} Only If we are claiming employment points, we need to give employment reference letters ?
> 
> I am confused as to whether, if it is point 1 above (Not claiming points), we still need to give the ACS reference letters?
> 
> Also, if we need to provide reference letters, I prefer to give an updated reference letter. Is that ok ?
> 
> Thank you again.


Buddy

We need to provide proofs for points we are claiming. If you are not claiming points then even if you don't provide documents then not a problem. However to make your case stronger provide as many documents you can.

Yes you can provide updated reference letters


----------



## amitnm1991

Hi guys,

Just wondering something here.

If ACS gives me a positive response for a casual work done in Australia for one year that is closely matched to my nominated skill.

WIll immigration accept this as well? Providing that I show all my paylsips, ATO returns and statements if needed?


----------



## amitnm1991

Anyone?


----------



## ashbans

Hello All,
I have got a positive acs skill assessment in 4 days. I applied under 261313 code.

My BTech degree has been assessed as a major in computing and my relevant skilled work exp is 5.6 yrs,so am i eligible to claim 15+ 10 points?


----------



## umami

Stage 3 - awaiting documents

I've received a letter today (in 7 days after submission) to upload some additional documents (apparently not all my documents were certified copies)


----------



## Rookie88

*description of duties :*

ashbans : congrats for the assessment.
i am also trying for ACS assessment under software engineer. and btech (IT) with 3 years exp.
can you share your description of duties?


----------



## sam24112003

Hi all,

I wanted to update this thread that I have got positive assessment from ACS today. Yipeeeee 
I filed the documents on 23rd Dec and due to the leaves in Australia, I had the CO assigned on 8th Jan.
And today 16th Jan I got positive letter  

Just FYI, they deducted exact 2 years from my experience. 

I will be filling ACS for my fiance next week as one of the duty letter is taking time so keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## amitnm1991

Hi guys,

I spoke with my employer / HR and told them I need a reference letter based on ACS standards for my lodgement of "Post Australian Study Skills Assessment" with ACS for the Business Analyst skilled nominated group.

I was lucky enough to get an pre-issued copy for me to evaluate.


Can anyone share their opinions on the below snipit? 

His duties as a Marketing and Business Strategic Coordinator till this time include:

•	Identifying, evaluating and documentation of inefficiencies across various organisational departments and recommending and implementing optimal business practises and processes to eliminate silos across functional areas, including procurement, accounts, and customer service
•	Responsible for creating end user system training documentation and providing training sessions
•	Responsible to formulate business requirements and coordinating with various developing teams to deploy cloud based solutions across departments and perform implementation and integration test scenarios, to ensure optimal quality and integrity of the system
•	Preparing marketing reports by retrieving, analysing, documenting and summarising sales data
•	Handling of corporate and home customer escalations including, frauds, disputes and reconciliation 
•	Extracting data feeds from procurement systems, format and restructure data for online comparison sites. Extracted data was also used to analyse customers and recommend potential leads to BDM
•	Coordinating with operations manager to develop cost-benefit analysis and calculate return on investment
•	Acting as a secondary source to provide guidance and assistance with project managing in terms of project coordinating, establishing deadlines with developers, 
•	Responsible for analysing competitors market presence and providing marketing strategies to gain market presence by planning campaigns targeting corporate clients and casual customers

His duties as a Business Process Developer included: 

•	Identify and recording of basic inefficiencies within departments and redundancies present in the ecommerce infrastructure and coordinating with developers and vendors to eliminate these inefficiencies to harness an improved business process
•	Assisting operations manager in preparation of requirements analysis
•	Coordinating with operations manager to develop user documentation for training purposes
•	Modelling of processes to illustrate “to be” for system requirement evaluation
•	Coordinating required stakeholders to perform system acquisition with multiple vendors
•	Developing clear and concise weekly, monthly project status reports detailing project status and technical issues
Should you require any further information, please do not hesitate to contact me


----------



## mehul.dalki

ashbans said:


> Hello All,
> I have got a positive acs skill assessment in 4 days. I applied under 261313 code.
> 
> My BTech degree has been assessed as a major in computing and my relevant skilled work exp is 5.6 yrs,so am i eligible to claim 15+ 10 points?


that's superquick....congrats....


----------



## XINGSINGH

ashbans said:


> Hello All,
> I have got a positive acs skill assessment in 4 days. I applied under 261313 code.
> 
> My BTech degree has been assessed as a major in computing and my relevant skilled work exp is 5.6 yrs,so am i eligible to claim 15+ 10 points?


How many years have been deducted by acs out of your total work experience.


----------



## amitnm1991

Anyone can answer my query?


----------



## Rookie88

i would really appreciate if someone who recently got +ve assessment to share description of duties and docs submitted aprt from marksheet, info, payslip, description of duties?
thanks in advance,


----------



## sadee

Dear All,
I need an information regarding ACS processing. I graduated in 2007 and started working in Feb 2008 but being a female member and due to some family pressures I have to leave to the job in July 2014. I am willing to apply for ACS assessment as Software Engineer but i would like to know that since i am not currently working am i eligible to apply for australian visa as skilled independent worker (subclass 190).

The statement that is bothering me is:
To meet the recent work experience requirement, you must have been employed in an occupation on the Skilled Occupations List (SOL) for at least 12 of the 24 months before applying

kindly help.


----------



## nehajn2000

Hi Sadee,

I am applying for ACS very soon in post australian study skills assessment for 263111.

Curious to know that where did you saw the statement, u stated below from:

"To meet the recent work experience requirement, you must have been employed in an occupation on the Skilled Occupations List (SOL) for at least 12 of the 24 months before applying"

Thanks

Neha




sadee said:


> Dear All,
> I need an information regarding ACS processing. I graduated in 2007 and started working in Feb 2008 but being a female member and due to some family pressures I have to leave to the job in July 2014. I am willing to apply for ACS assessment as Software Engineer but i would like to know that since i am not currently working am i eligible to apply for australian visa as skilled independent worker (subclass 190).
> 
> The statement that is bothering me is:
> To meet the recent work experience requirement, you must have been employed in an occupation on the Skilled Occupations List (SOL) for at least 12 of the 24 months before applying
> 
> kindly help.


----------



## nehajn2000

sadee said:


> The statement that is bothering me is:
> To meet the recent work experience requirement, you must have been employed in an occupation on the Skilled Occupations List (SOL) for at least 12 of the 24 months before applying
> 
> kindly help.



Answer to your question; hope it helps...

this is a reply i got from ACS:

Dear Neha,



Thank you for your response.



You will need to demonstrate the required amount of experience as per the Summary of Criteria.



As long as you are able to demonstrate the required years then it will be accepted. There is no requirement that you must be currently working.



Let us know if you have any further questions.



Kind regards,
Calvin


Thanks

Neha


----------



## mehul.dalki

Rookie88 said:


> i would really appreciate if someone who recently got +ve assessment to share description of duties and docs submitted aprt from marksheet, info, payslip, description of duties?
> thanks in advance,


Hi Rookie,

Which occupation r u into???

PM me to share my JD for your reference,

regards,

Mehul


----------



## Rookie88

mehul.dalki said:


> Hi Rookie,
> 
> Which occupation r u into???
> 
> PM me to share my JD for your reference,
> 
> regards,
> 
> Mehul


Thanks Mehul for response. 

i am in IT services providing Production services and support. 
i l try and PM. 

warm regards 
saurabh


----------



## mgmg

Hello All,
I would like to get your input for selecting ANZCO code for submitting ACS. According to my own calculation, I can get 10 pts (education), 5/10 (working exp) and 30 pts(age). With jobs scope I had, I can go for the following ANZCO. Could you please give me some pointer which one should I go for? Thanks.

261312	Developer Programmer
261313	Software Engineer
261112	System Analysts
261212	Web developer
261311	Analyst Programmer


----------



## XINGSINGH

mgmg said:


> Hello All,
> I would like to get your input for selecting ANZCO code for submitting ACS. According to my own calculation, I can get 10 pts (education), 5/10 (working exp) and 30 pts(age). With jobs scope I had, I can go for the following ANZCO. Could you please give me some pointer which one should I go for? Thanks.
> 
> 261312	Developer Programmer
> 261313	Software Engineer
> 261112	System Analysts
> 261212	Web developer
> 261311	Analyst Programmer


It purely depends on your duties. See under which you can match your duties and then select accordingly. But make sure you select 189 visa subclass sol


----------



## mgmg

XINGSINGH, I’m sorry I didn't state my question clearly. I haven't submitted my ACS yet. I’m just doing my own calculation and assuming what if I can get 55 points after ACS and IELTS results. In that scenario, I would like to know which ANSCO code has better chance to get state sponsor.


----------



## nicemathan

I would rather suggest you to check your current R&R against job codes in 189 SOL list.

If you find a matching job code under 189 go for it.

What is your current point breakup as per your calculation.

Age : 30
Edu : 10 or 15 ?
Exp : 5 or 10 ?
PTE-A : 10 or 20 ? (Dont go for IELTS, you will end-up wasting time and effort)

Also avoid opting for state sponsorship. 



mgmg said:


> XINGSINGH, I’m sorry I didn't state my question clearly. I haven't submitted my ACS yet. I’m just doing my own calculation and assuming what if I can get 55 points after ACS and IELTS results. In that scenario, I would like to know which ANSCO code has better chance to get state sponsor.


----------



## nehajn2000

Hi,

Please suggest me that am i calculating correct points fr my education.

Australian M.Sc degree 2 years full time - 20 points (15+5)

Thanks

Neha




nicemathan said:


> I would rather suggest you to check your current R&R against job codes in 189 SOL list.
> 
> If you find a matching job code under 189 go for it.
> 
> What is your current point breakup as per your calculation.
> 
> Age : 30
> Edu : 10 or 15 ?
> Exp : 5 or 10 ?
> PTE-A : 10 or 20 ? (Dont go for IELTS, you will end-up wasting time and effort)
> 
> Also avoid opting for state sponsorship.


----------



## mehul.dalki

nehajn2000 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please suggest me that am i calculating correct points fr my education.
> 
> Australian M.Sc degree 2 years full time - 20 points (15+5)
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Neha


Yes Neha,

As per my knowledge, you will get 20 points for MSc

searching for suitable information on this and forward it to you,

regards,

Mehul


----------



## XINGSINGH

nicemathan said:


> I would rather suggest you to check your current R&R against job codes in 189 SOL list.
> 
> If you find a matching job code under 189 go for it.
> 
> What is your current point breakup as per your calculation.
> 
> Age : 30
> Edu : 10 or 15 ?
> Exp : 5 or 10 ?
> PTE-A : 10 or 20 ? (Dont go for IELTS, you will end-up wasting time and effort)
> 
> Also avoid opting for state sponsorship.


Nicemathan us rigjt.

State sponsorship is not sure and at present getting ICT Codes SS is tough task


----------



## nehajn2000

Thanks Mehul.


----------



## nehajn2000

Hi,

Can Anyone help me urgently before i start my PR process with ACS evaluation money: Will a gap of 3.3 years after 2011 have rejection rates higher for visa grant in australia?

Thanks

Neha


----------



## mgmg

nicemathan said:


> I would rather suggest you to check your current R&R against job codes in 189 SOL list.
> 
> If you find a matching job code under 189 go for it.
> 
> What is your current point breakup as per your calculation.
> 
> Age : 30
> Edu : 10 or 15 ?
> Exp : 5 or 10 ?
> PTE-A : 10 or 20 ? (Dont go for IELTS, you will end-up wasting time and effort)
> 
> Also avoid opting for state sponsorship.



Hi nicemathan, thank for the info.

My calculation is
Age : 30 pts
Edu : 10 pts (I’ll use vendor qualification because my degree is not IT)
Exp : 5 pts ( I have total 10 yrs exp, I expect ACS will deduct 5 years)
I never heard of PTE-A before.. Could you please share me more info?


----------



## nicemathan

Then I would suggest you complete your English proficiency exams PTE-A and try to get 20 points out of it.

i.e you need to score 79 or above in each of the four modules. Not very difficult.

Follow this thread you will get lot of information regarding PTE-A

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...living-australia/573034-pte-academic-134.html

DIAC accepts only PTE-Academic not general as of now.

Once you are done with the english exams, you can proceed for ACS it hardly takes a week or two.

I hope it sounds like a plan ?



mgmg said:


> Hi nicemathan, thank for the info.
> 
> My calculation is
> Age : 30 pts
> Edu : 10 pts (I’ll use vendor qualification because my degree is not IT)
> Exp : 5 pts ( I have total 10 yrs exp, I expect ACS will deduct 5 years)
> I never heard of PTE-A before.. Could you please share me more info?


----------



## abhinandan2909

This is a really great resource and cleared lot of my doubts regarding ACS. Thanks!!


----------



## nicemathan

Yea mate.

The logic between 189 / 190 is quite simple, entire Oz population is something like 2-2.5 crores, its similar to the crowd in Delhi & Bombay put together in a land area much bigger than India.

If we go for state sponsorship, its like restricting ourselves in one of the localities of Delhi or Bombay. 



XINGSINGH said:


> Nicemathan us rigjt.
> 
> State sponsorship is not sure and at present getting ICT Codes SS is tough task
> 
> ++++++++++++
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by nicemathan View Post
> I would rather suggest you to check your current R&R against job codes in 189 SOL list.
> 
> If you find a matching job code under 189 go for it.
> 
> What is your current point breakup as per your calculation.
> 
> Age : 30
> Edu : 10 or 15 ?
> Exp : 5 or 10 ?
> PTE-A : 10 or 20 ? (Dont go for IELTS, you will end-up wasting time and effort)
> 
> Also avoid opting for state sponsorship.


----------



## amitnm1991

Guys going to lodge my ACS tomorrow.

A few questions.

In the reference letter do you need to state how much you earn?

Also does casual employment count if it is in your field and on a consistent basis? (20+ hours each week)??

Please let me know!


----------



## Dheeraj

amitnm1991 said:


> Guys going to lodge my ACS tomorrow.
> 
> A few questions.
> 
> In the reference letter do you need to state how much you earn?
> 
> Also does casual employment count if it is in your field and on a consistent basis? (20+ hours each week)??
> 
> Please let me know!


Hi 

There is no need to announce your salary, they just need your experience with roles & responsibilities


----------



## chinchuntes

Hello Guys, 

Please i need your help. 

I just got assessment result from ACS and it was assessed as suitable but comparable to AQF associate degree. 

I have a Bachelor's in Computer Science from a Nigerian university and duration spent was 4 years which is the standard duration for Computer Science degree in my University. 

I am surprised by the outcome as research from alumni and few classmates presently in Australia confirmed it's recognition as AQF Level 7 (bachelor's degree). 

I sent a mail to the case officer and he replied 

"Should the qualification contain 3 years, it would be assessed as an AQF Diploma. Should the qualification be assessed as containing 5 years, it would then be equivalent to an AQF Bachelor degree.

i replied again citing that mine is 4 years but no reply from him. 

I dont know what to do again and reading though the threads i learnt review and appeal are both tricky. 

I have 6years Plus experience and ACS deducted 5 years from it due to comparison to associate degree.

I need help from you guys on the next point of action. 

see below the result

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Computer Science from University of Ilorin completed May 2008 has been
assessed as comparable to an AQF Associate Degree with a major in computing.
The following employment after October 2014 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 10/08 - 12/10 (2yrs 2mths)
P
Dates: 12/10 - 03/11 (0yrs 3mths)

Dates: 03/11 - 12/14 (3yrs 9mths)

Thanks i will be glad to get all the help that i can.


----------



## chinchuntes

ashish1137 said:


> Tricky.... I am not sure how they are going to evaluate it. How can there be 0% ICT content?


Hello Ashish, Please i need your help. 

I got my assessment result yesterday and i would like to verify some info.

I have 6years Plus experience and ACS deducted 5 years from it due to comparison to associate degree.

I need help from you guys on the next point of action. 

see below the result

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Computer Science from University of Ilorin completed May 2008 has been
assessed as comparable to an AQF Associate Degree with a major in computing.
The following employment after October 2014 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 10/08 - 12/10 (2yrs 2mths)
P
Dates: 12/10 - 03/11 (0yrs 3mths)

Dates: 03/11 - 12/14 (3yrs 9mths)


with the above result what can i claim.?

Thanks


----------



## mehul.dalki

nehajn2000 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please suggest me that am i calculating correct points fr my education.
> 
> Australian M.Sc degree 2 years full time - 20 points (15+5)
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Neha


Hi Neha,

I checked with my agent and he tells that we get 15 points for Msc / Bachelors.

20 points maximum is for Phd....

So, in that context, you will get 15 points,

Hope, it clarifies,

regards,

Mehul


----------



## nehajn2000

Hi,

Thanks for your reply, but i guess according to the document in immi website i have checked for Australian study we get 5 points extra as per education, Msc will get me 15 points and 5 points extra as it a aussie degree.

Can you guide me if after 2011 i am not working, but meet ACS suitability critera, will a gap of 3.3 years have chances of rejection of visa while filing EOI?

Thanks





mehul.dalki said:


> Hi Neha,
> 
> I checked with my agent and he tells that we get 15 points for Msc / Bachelors.
> 
> 20 points maximum is for Phd....
> 
> So, in that context, you will get 15 points,
> 
> Hope, it clarifies,
> 
> regards,
> 
> Mehul


----------



## nehajn2000

Hi Mehul,

See below:

Australian Educational Qualification
Have you met the requirements for the award of degree, diploma, advanced diploma or trade qualification(s) which took at least 2 years of full-time study in Australia at an Australian institution, which are relevant to your nominated occupation and which were taught in English?
Yes: Degree, diploma advanced diploma or trade qualification(s) taking at least 2 years of full-time study in Australia.
No
Score: 5


at https://www.acacia-au.com/skilled-migration-points-test.php

Thanks


----------



## mehul.dalki

nehajn2000 said:


> Hi Mehul,
> 
> See below:
> 
> Australian Educational Qualification
> Have you met the requirements for the award of degree, diploma, advanced diploma or trade qualification(s) which took at least 2 years of full-time study in Australia at an Australian institution, which are relevant to your nominated occupation and which were taught in English?
> Yes: Degree, diploma advanced diploma or trade qualification(s) taking at least 2 years of full-time study in Australia.
> No
> Score: 5
> 
> 
> at https://www.acacia-au.com/skilled-migration-points-test.php
> 
> Thanks


Yes Neha....

you are right, you score 5 points for 2 years full time study in Australia.

I forgot to mention that information while inquiring to the agent,

regards,

Mehul


----------



## Yoeman

ashbans said:


> Hello All,
> I have got a positive acs skill assessment in 4 days. I applied under 261313 code.
> 
> My BTech degree has been assessed as a major in computing and my relevant skilled work exp is 5.6 yrs,so am i eligible to claim 15+ 10 points?


Many Congrats!

For ACS evaluation did u submit all Sem marksheets or were lucky enough to do with a transcript.

Would greatly appreciate ur quick response.


----------



## BRam111

Yoeman said:


> Many Congrats!
> 
> For ACS evaluation did u submit all Sem marksheets or were lucky enough to do with a transcript.
> 
> Would greatly appreciate ur quick response.


Hi

Transcript is good enough if it contains all the subjects and marks.

Thanks,
Ram


----------



## mgmg

I'm getting statutory declaration for my current job. As per ACS guideline, I need to provide payslips ( first payslip and last payslip). My company is giving me online payslip. Do I need to get these payslip for certified copied stamp?


----------



## BRam111

mgmg said:


> I'm getting statutory declaration for my current job. As per ACS guideline, I need to provide payslips ( first payslip and last payslip). My company is giving me online payslip. Do I need to get these payslip for certified copied stamp?



Hi

I did not submit any payslip but I got my ACS + result in 5 days.

Ram


----------



## mgmg

BRam111 said:


> Hi
> 
> I did not submit any payslip but I got my ACS + result in 5 days.
> 
> Ram


Hi Ram,

You did not submit for your current job?


----------



## BRam111

mgmg said:


> Hi Ram,
> 
> You did not submit for your current job?


I submitted ACS for my current and previous employment. For both of them I did not submit any payslips. For my previous employment I submitted Statutory declaration and re-leaving letter . For current employee I submitted company reference letter.

Ram


----------



## mgmg

BRam111 said:


> I submitted ACS for my current and previous employment. For both of them I did not submit any payslips. For my previous employment I submitted Statutory declaration and re-leaving letter . For current employee I submitted company reference letter.
> 
> Ram


I see. Ram.

In this ACS guideline, it mentioned as below.

Only one of the following additional documents will be required for all Statutory Declarations or
Affidavits:
-Payslip – preferably first & last payslip
-Human Resource statement or Service Certificate
-Termination Letter with corresponding dates

That's why I'm thinking to use first & last payslip for current employment. Since the payslip is online (soft copy) , so I'm not sure whether I should get that certified copied.


----------



## BRam111

mgmg said:


> I see. Ram.
> 
> In this ACS guideline, it mentioned as below.
> 
> Only one of the following additional documents will be required for all Statutory Declarations or
> Affidavits:
> -Payslip – preferably first & last payslip
> -Human Resource statement or Service Certificate
> -Termination Letter with corresponding dates
> 
> That's why I'm thinking to use first & last payslip for current employment. Since the payslip is online (soft copy) , so I'm not sure whether I should get that certified copied.


Yes, you have to submit certified copy as per the ACS website. I am in Australia and JP is not ready to certify online documents. Check if you can get it done in your country.

Ram


----------



## amitnm1991

Hi guys,

I filled my ACS on Thursday for my degree and work experience that was done in Australia.

On Friday (yesterday) my application is on stage 4. How long goes it take from there?

On


----------



## XINGSINGH

amitnm1991 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I filled my ACS on Thursday for my degree and work experience that was done in Australia.
> 
> On Friday (yesterday) my application is on stage 4. How long goes it take from there?
> 
> On


Expect result in next week


----------



## ashbans

mgmg said:


> I'm getting statutory declaration for my current job. As per ACS guideline, I need to provide payslips ( first payslip and last payslip). My company is giving me online payslip. Do I need to get these payslip for certified copied stamp?


Still advisable to submit salary slips as mentioned on acs website,why do u want to take a chance.
Also get it attested from the notary as u anyways have to go to him for SD.


----------



## ashbans

Yoeman said:


> Many Congrats!
> 
> For ACS evaluation did u submit all Sem marksheets or were lucky enough to do with a transcript.
> 
> Would greatly appreciate ur quick response.


I wasn't very sure abt the same when iwas submitting mine,but thought it is better to submit both,why take a chance?
Would advise if u have both marksheets and transcript then just provide them.


----------



## umami

I finally got my result from ACS 
so I submitted on 9th Jan, and received result on 27th Jan, the delays were totally due to my mistakes, they contacted me twice to resend/send more documents, and my application, when polished, spent just 3 work days in the Stage 4, In progress
awesome!


----------



## amitnm1991

Hi umani,

Nice to hear that.

Did you apply with australian work experience and education or from your local country.

Thanks


----------



## umami

I applied from Russia, I have no Australian experience and/or education


----------



## Analyst23

*congrats*



umami said:


> I finally got my result from ACS
> so I submitted on 9th Jan, and received result on 27th Jan, the delays were totally due to my mistakes, they contacted me twice to resend/send more documents, and my application, when polished, spent just 3 work days in the Stage 4, In progress
> awesome!



Congrats!
Even i have put in my application on 23/02/2015
My dashboard status does not reflect anything?
is that normal


----------



## nehajn2000

Hi,

Can anyone tell me when i file EOI , do i have to be currently working?

Thanks

Neha


----------



## sevnik0202

nehajn2000 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone tell me when i file EOI , do i have to be currently working?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Neha


Not necessary you just have to prove the work experience for which you have claimed points.


----------



## KeeDa

Analyst23 said:


> Congrats!
> Even i have put in my application on 23/02/2015
> My dashboard status does not reflect anything?
> is that normal


No, that's not normal, but using a time machine and traveling to the future isn't normal either


----------



## nehajn2000

Thanks for. Your reply. But so many agents told me for 189/190 I have to be currently working, totally Confused


----------



## KeeDa

nehajn2000 said:


> Thanks for. Your reply. But so many agents told me for 189/190 I have to be currently working, totally Confused


Are you sure your agent is registered with the Office of the Migration Agents Registration Authority (MARA). Check the MARA website and see if you can locate him.

I personally know of at least one applicant having almost 2.5 years of "gap" in employment whose assessment and application sailed through smoothly. But again, this was at least a year ago. So, don't just go by my friends' experience. It would be best to write to ACS and get your query sorted out.


----------



## nehajn2000

Hi,

Thanks for your reply. I am not speaking only about MARA agents but also agents who provide assistance in australian PR in new delhi.

Its not about ACS who will mind gap of 2.4 years after 2011, its the immigration EOI or CO will say or object: I am not currently working so i dont qualify.

ACS has no issue with gaps.


----------



## KeeDa

Well, this thread is about ACS, so I thought your query was about ACS. As for DIBP having a concern about a gap in your work or education, I am not too sure about it; but most probably, they should not have any problem recognizing you as being suitable for skilled immigration after a positive assessment from ACS. Maybe someone with an experience with this can comment. You can also try to post the same query on the "EOI Submitted" thread and see if someone can comment on this topic.


----------



## nehajn2000

Tha k you for your reply. I really appreciate it.


----------



## gchabs

my EOI has been showing 65 pts, but if am supposed to put my employment start date as mentioned in my ACS then my points will drop down to just 60. Will I be in trouble if NSW invites me at 65 but later figures out I am capable of claiming only 60 though!?

In my ACS,
Employment start Date - 11/2011until now

However it said employment after November 2013 is equated as skilled. The first two years here I believe got counted towards qualifying my education as relevant to fetch me 15 points for my Degree.

So in my EOI under employment details, start date should be mentioned as 
11/2011

OR

12/2013

??


----------



## ubabar85

Please check this

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...1-how-many-points-claim-based-acs-report.html


----------



## gchabs

ubabar85 said:


> Yes brother you must make sure that you only and only claim experience as mentioned in acs this is the most common mistake people do if you can edit the experience do it and do as acs asks you to do
> 
> and currently if your points are 60 then you may apply for nation wide but if you apply for nsw you get additional 5 points for state sponsorship.
> 
> Regards
> Usman


Changed and I am back to 60 pts now. Hope they consider date of my EOI Submission(5/8/2014) rather than Date of Effect(30/1/2015). Again, if at all ICT occupations are opened up in this intake.


----------



## sevnik0202

gchabs said:


> Changed and I am back to 60 pts now. Hope they consider date of my EOI Submission(5/8/2014) rather than Date of Effect(30/1/2015). Again, if at all ICT occupations are opened up in this intake.


They will consider DOE.


----------



## gchabs

sevnik0202 said:


> They will consider DOE.












It clearly states date of submission though. See highlighted text.


----------



## sadee

Dear all plz guide me i have been serving as a uni lecturer since 2008 teaching ICT subjects specifically programming langauges i want tl apply to acs for skilled assessment as a developer programmer but since i have not been workinb in closely nominated occupation it is likely thst 4 yerars of relevant work experience will be cut off.
Now my prob is that i am still employed but due to some reasonsi m on unpaid leave from nov 2014 till may 2015 will this period of 2015 will b considered as my experience or not?


----------



## jes123

Hello guys,

Is ACS still considering MCITP "2008 server" as equivalent to diploma. I dont see that in the new Summary-of-Criteria-2014.pdf . It was listed previously. At that point of time it listed GNIIT and Aptech certifications too. Are they discontinued now?

Thanks


----------



## Analyst23

ToyTowner said:


> No, that's not normal, but using a time machine and traveling to the future isn't normal either


hehe, good one mate.
Finally got the +ve assessment :yo: today without having to use a time machine lane:


----------



## XINGSINGH

Analyst23 said:


> hehe, good one mate.
> Finally got the +ve assessment :yo: today without having to use a time machine lane:


How much time it took


----------



## Analyst23

XINGSINGH said:


> How much time it took


8 working days for ACS


----------



## XINGSINGH

Analyst23 said:


> 8 working days for ACS


ACS has improved a lot


----------



## nr789

Hi All,

I need some ACS related clarification ASAP as my options are running out before I file EOI. I have received my positive assessment for Systems Analyst Role. My PTE scores are 65+ and my overall points score is 60. But now the quota seems to be getting over- only 42 left . Hence now I am considering to do reassessment for Software Engineer/Developer as am worried if I wait till July 2015, the relevant job codes may get removed. Hence I have a couple of clarifications regarding the same

-> Should I use the same Statutory Declaration which I used for Systems Analyst - That was very customized to Systems Analyst role. Can I use a new Statutory Declaration? But ACS demands that if I have had an earlier application I should link it to the new application. Am just worried it may seem too different

-> While I am trying for reassessment, can I go ahead and file my EOI for Systems Analyst to try my luck? What if Software Engineer comes positive and I got an invite for Systems Analyst? Similarly what if Software Engineer comes negative, will my Systems Analyst assessment also be invalid? Basically what will be the result of reassessment, will the earlier ANZCO codes assessment be valid or invalid? Cant we have like multiple assessments done and file an appropriate one in EOI?

-> In EOI will it be possible to later on change the nominated occupation code?

Any information/replies will be very helpful. Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## gold4uin

Requesting right advice for my close relative. Appreciate if someone can help particularly regarding eligibility from education and experience perspective.

1. He is working as a Software Engineer and we feel that his job duties fall under 'Software Engineer'

2. He has more than 5 years of IT experiencestarting from year 2006. Overall work experience is 8 years.

3. He completed his ‘Post Graduate Diploma in Telecom Technology’ in year 2003. However his Diploma was awarded in year 2008. This diploma covered 6 semesters and was done through distance learning.

4. He completed his Masters in Computer science in year 2006 which he started in year 2004. However his Degree was awarded in year 2009. The degree covered 4 semesters and was done through distance learning.

Now ACS will deduct 2 years of experience but would it be from 2006 or 2009? This is considering if we show Msc as qualification. We need at least 5 years of experience to get 60 points.

Or what if we go with Diploma but that is in Telecom Technology but has some IT subjects?


----------



## mehul.dalki

ACT released occupation list for Feb 2015,

http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au...ist-feb-15.pdf


----------



## nehajn2000

Hi,

This link is not working.

Neha





mehul.dalki said:


> ACT released occupation list for Feb 2015,
> 
> http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au...ist-feb-15.pdf


----------



## KeeDa

Haven't tried, but I guess the file should be on this page: ACT Occupation List - Migrating - Canberra - Create your future


----------



## bdtomas

Dear Seniors.

Is it possible to change Occupation from 262113 to 263111. If yes then please let me know the way.

I have AUS master Degree. When I did my assessment, ACS deducted 2 years. I heard that now ACS is deducting 1 year if some one have AUS degree. Is it true.....

Thanks in advance for your prompt reply.


----------



## XINGSINGH

Umas said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in the process gathering all the information and documents required for ACS assessment and I have few clarifications. Can any seniors help me out please?
> 
> 1. I have 11.9 years of experience as software testers and B.E electronics and communication graduate from India. Whether my graduation will considered as ICT Major OR ICT Minor?
> 
> 2. In terms of "Description of Employment Duties" for '261314 - Software Tester' & '261313 - Software Engineer' there is no difference at all. Me being a Automation Tester will it be possible for me to get assessed as Software Engineer?
> 
> 4. What is role of our designation (position title) in entire ACS assessment process? Asking this because, my designation were "Sr. Application Engineer in test", "Senior Quality Analyst", "Lead Quality Analyst", "Principle Member Technical Staff" etc. How words like "Quality Analyst", "In Test" in my designation will effect ACS assessment as '261313 - Software Engineer'?
> 
> 3. If getting assessed as '261313 - Software Engineer' in not a feasible option, Should I go for 263213 - ICT Systems Test Engineer OR 261314 - Software Tester?(Again there is no much difference between two) Out of 263213 & 261314 which is more likely to get state sponsorship?
> 
> 4. In "Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf" available in ACS website, it is not exclusively mentioned that Statutory Declaration or Affidavit needs to be given by a work colleague who still be working in the same company. I mean to say, is it ok to get affidavit from your ex-manager who is not currently working there. Is my understating correct?
> 
> 5. Can anyone provide me the sample Affidavit format for 261314 - Software Tester? Basically, I wish to look at duties for Software Tester provided by you earlier.
> 
> 6. In case of current employer, I am reluctant to approach them for providing details about my work responsibilities as it would impact my appraisal/promotions. So, self-declaration would suffice in case of current employer. Did one any experience this?
> 
> 7. In "Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf" says "Generic job descriptions are not acceptable'. Can anyone elaborate more on this please?
> 
> Thanks,
> Umas


For point 3 I will suggest for 261313 as thus will be in 189 and quite easy


----------



## XINGSINGH

Have replied against your questions



Umas said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in the process gathering all the information and documents required for ACS assessment and I have few clarifications. Can any seniors help me out please?
> 
> 1. I have 11.9 years of experience as software testers and B.E electronics and communication graduate from India. Whether my graduation will considered as ICT Major OR ICT Minor? - for ict major 65% of subjects should be in computers else can loose maximum 6 years of employment.
> 
> 2. In terms of "Description of Employment Duties" for '261314 - Software Tester' & '261313 - Software Engineer' there is no difference at all. Me being a Automation Tester will it be possible for me to get assessed as Software Engineer? - go for software engineer if you can match roles and for automation tester it's not tough
> 
> 4. What is role of our designation (position title) in entire ACS assessment process? Asking this because, my designation were "Sr. Application Engineer in test", "Senior Quality Analyst", "Lead Quality Analyst", "Principle Member Technical Staff" etc. How words like "Quality Analyst", "In Test" in my designation will effect ACS assessment as '261313 - Software Engineer'? - what matters is roles and responsibilities not designation
> 
> 3. If getting assessed as '261313 - Software Engineer' in not a feasible option, Should I go for 263213 - ICT Systems Test Engineer OR 261314 - Software Tester?(Again there is no much difference between two) Out of 263213 & 261314 which is more likely to get state sponsorship? Go for 261313 as its under 189 for state nomination its really tough task
> 
> 4. In "Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf" available in ACS website, it is not exclusively mentioned that Statutory Declaration or Affidavit needs to be given by a work colleague who still be working in the same company. I mean to say, is it ok to get affidavit from your ex-manager who is not currently working there. Is my understating correct? - sorry no idea on this
> 
> 5. Can anyone provide me the sample Affidavit format for 261314 - Software Tester? Basically, I wish to look at duties for Software Tester provided by you earlier. Just search this forum you will find it. Try to search software tester as software engineer thread. It's listed there
> 
> 6. In case of current employer, I am reluctant to approach them for providing details about my work responsibilities as it would impact my appraisal/promotions. So, self-declaration would suffice in case of current employer. Did one any experience this? - declaration from senior is acceptable
> 
> 7. In "Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf" says "Generic job descriptions are not acceptable'. Can anyone elaborate more on this please? It should not be copy paste of what acs has stated. It should match what acs is saying and elaborated
> 
> Thanks,
> Umas


----------



## ManpreetK

Hi all,

I need your advice here.

I got my skill assesse in April 2013 for 261313 -software engineer with 5years work experience.
It's valid til 10th April,2015.
If I file my EOI now for NSW SS, I am not sure that if I wil get invite by then. So I am thinking to get assessment again side by side.
I spoke to one of the consultant regarding ACS assessment and he said that under new rules my degree ie BTech computer science they will deduct 4years and not 2years.
That means even after providing additional work experience proof of 2years -that makes my total work exp as 7years. My skill assssment will give me 3years as relevant and not 5(after deducting2years).

Can someone please clarify me on this. How shall I proceed. I have very less time to decide on things and my assessment will expire in 2monthe.

Please guide.
Thanks,
Manpreet


----------



## KeeDa

Answers to your queries based on my knowledge so far.



Umas said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1. I have 11.9 years of experience as software testers and B.E electronics and communication graduate from India. Whether my graduation will considered as ICT Major OR ICT Minor?
> *Chapter 8 from the Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf from ACS clearly describes these topics.*
> 
> 4. In "Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf" available in ACS website, it is not exclusively mentioned that Statutory Declaration or Affidavit needs to be given by a work colleague who still be working in the same company. I mean to say, is it ok to get affidavit from your ex-manager who is not currently working there. Is my understating correct?
> *From what I know, it is okay to get it from your ex-manager provided that he was still working in the company on the day you quit. If he quit before you, he can still give his reference until the day he was working there, and you need to get another reference from some other person who can vouch for your roles and responsibilities past that date.*
> 
> 6. In case of current employer, I am reluctant to approach them for providing details about my work responsibilities as it would impact my appraisal/promotions. So, self-declaration would suffice in case of current employer. Did one any experience this?
> *No. It is clearly mentioned in the pdf (chapter 11/ page 14)- Important Note: Self-written Statutory Declaration or Affidavit will be assessed as not suitable.
> Try to trick your current HR saying you need such a document for your housing loan, or some such thing. Worked for someone on this forum (forgot who it was).*


----------



## oz_knightrider

for stage 4 what is the status displayed. "With Assessor" or "In Progress"?
If its displays In Progress does it mean it has been finalised?
If you can please let me know
Thanks


----------



## mgmg

hi oz_knight rider,

I guess your result will be received soon. 

Life cycle of ACS skill assessment application:
This is as per what I have seen and read about:
Stage 1: ACS Application received
Stage 2: Someone (may be Assessor or not) is checking whether it is complete and decides whether it goes to Stage 3 or 4
Stage 3: Incomplete, waiting for more Documents (Applicant would get e-mail asking for missing docs with time limit of 28 days- if you do not provide anything in these days – application would be processed as such)
Stage 4a (With Assessor): It’s assigned to an Assessor and now is in his/some queue.
Stage 4b (In Progress): Assessor is actually working on it
Stage 5: Finished, mailing out results.


----------



## oz_knightrider

mgmg said:


> hi oz_knight rider,
> 
> I guess your result will be received soon.
> 
> Life cycle of ACS skill assessment application:
> This is as per what I have seen and read about:
> Stage 1: ACS Application received
> Stage 2: Someone (may be Assessor or not) is checking whether it is complete and decides whether it goes to Stage 3 or 4
> Stage 3: Incomplete, waiting for more Documents (Applicant would get e-mail asking for missing docs with time limit of 28 days- if you do not provide anything in these days – application would be processed as such)
> Stage 4a (With Assessor): It’s assigned to an Assessor and now is in his/some queue.
> Stage 4b (In Progress): Assessor is actually working on it
> Stage 5: Finished, mailing out results.


thanks a lot..
eagerly waiting. Hope I get it today. I want to apply for 190 NSW


----------



## SreeSam

Hi

One of my friend who has completed 'Diploma in Electronics and Instrumentation' is planning to apply for ACS. My friend had completed the education in 2001 & started working as system administer and now working as a service delivery manager.

1. Can my friend apply under "263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer" for ACS?
2. If so, how many years will get deducted?
3. I hope the education will be considered ICT Minor or will it go as Non-ICT ? Correct me if am wrong here.
4. Should my friend go through RPL route?
5. Should the project related work be only technical for the past two years ( if we go through RPL route, it asks to put in projects worked on for the past two years; since my friend moved to management, we have the doubt )

Can someone please reply ...........

Thanks in advance,
Sree


----------



## batcoder0619

Applied for skills assessment under 261311 (Analyst Programmer) on Tuesday 10/02/15 and received positive result on Tuesday 17/02/15. That's just one week processing and case finalized. All the best to others that have applied and awaiting result.


----------



## SreeSam

Can someone reply to my query please...


----------



## geets

Hi,
Need your advise please

Please advise what shud be done?
1) BE in EEE july 2005
2) July 2005- September 2007 : In IT firm as software engineer
3) September 2007- April 010 : MBA from UK
4) October 2010 till now :In IT firm as software engineer

Now my question is :
1) How my experience will be counted for the assessemnt a) post MBA or b)post BE?
2) As I have done MBA from UK, I have to mention it,as DIBP will get to know afterwards and it and if I dont show this MBA then might lead to a problem saying why I have not mentioned about my foreign study.
3)Will MBA will cause a problem? 

Please help me what can i do ????


Regards


----------



## murtza4u

selvams said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I submitted the skill assessment application yesterday and received that statutory should have these words and asked me to send the correct documents with in a month.
> 
> So is it fine if i just get the words added in existing document?


I am also facing the same problem. So how did you solve this? I asked from Notary but they don't have any stamp saying "Sworn Before" or "Signed Before" or "Witnessed Before". Have your Notary wrote with their own hand writing? or have you printed these words and got signed by the Notary? Do anyone have idea?

It is actually very inconvenient to ask a colleague (who now work in a different company) to come to court and make/revise the declaration again and again :-(


----------



## KeeDa

murtza4u said:


> I am also facing the same problem. So how did you solve this? I asked from Notary but they don't have any stamp saying "Sworn Before" or "Signed Before" or "Witnessed Before". Have your Notary wrote with their own hand writing? or have you printed these words and got signed by the Notary? Do anyone have idea?
> 
> It is actually very inconvenient to ask a colleague (who now work in a different company) to come to court and make/revise the declaration again and again :-(


ACS guidelines clearly mention all these things.
No such stamp required. Can be just printed or hand-written. Ref. Mainak's thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/469793-my-journey-australia-google-page-ranking.html. It has a few attachments that can serve as an example.


----------



## issacjohn

Can any one answer my query. 
I work as software engineer and my education is BE Civil engineering and Mtech Civil.
Is there any problem in calculating my points when education and the job doesnt match.
How i can do ACS assesment in that case. Kindly help


----------



## oz_knightrider

issacjohn said:


> Can any one answer my query.
> I work as software engineer and my education is BE Civil engineering and Mtech Civil.
> Is there any problem in calculating my points when education and the job doesnt match.
> How i can do ACS assesment in that case. Kindly help


I dont think it matters. However you will have to go the RPL way when submitting your assessment with ACS. If you get a positive assessment ACS will deduct 4 years from your total experience and if after that you have any left you can calculate thepoints using the points table.


----------



## hblbrn

Hi,

I am planning to apply for 261313/Software Engineer ACS skill assessment, sometime next week (w/e 3/7). Could anyone, based on their experiences, please let me know an approximate timeline for getting a report.
My background: I have an overall 11+ years of IT experience spanning across 7 companies. I am able to get employment references for 5 companies, but the other 2, I just have relieving letters.

Regards,
hblbrn


----------



## batcoder0619

hblbrn said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to apply for 261313/Software Engineer ACS skill assessment, sometime next week (w/e 3/7). Could anyone, based on their experiences, please let me know an approximate timeline for getting a report.
> My background: I have an overall 11+ years of IT experience spanning across 7 companies. I am able to get employment references for 5 companies, but the other 2, I just have relieving letters.
> 
> Regards,
> hblbrn


Hi,

I had just 1 employer reference and received my positive assessment in less than 7 days of submission. I believe yours might take a while as there are many work episodes to assess. All the best


----------



## randika

Hi,

I'm planning to apply for the ACS assessment (Software Engineer) in this week and I have 4 years (4yrs & 5 months) experience. But my degree is a ICT Minor degree. Will my assessment get positive with current details?

Thanks,
Rand


----------



## Guest

ACS clearly states all the rules regarding this:

*If your degree is assessed as having an ICT minor which is closely related to your nominated
occupation, you will require 5 years relevant work experience completed in the past 10 years
or 6 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history (whichever
provides the earliest skill date) to meet the suitability criteria.*



randika said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm planning to apply for the ACS assessment (Software Engineer) in this week and I have 4 years (4yrs & 5 months) experience. But my degree is a ICT Minor degree. Will my assessment get positive with current details?
> 
> Thanks,
> Rand


----------



## rajayasir

Dear All Experts.
I have applied for Assessment last year.. Unfortunately I am from the first batch from which they start deducting the initial number of experience from the over all experience. At that time 6 years accepted and now it's around 7 years .... that is under ICT project Manager.
Now I want to re assess the over all experience under different ANZCODE and also included the experience that I didn't apply under ICT project manager. That will raise my experience to 10 years. So it's safe to apply as I may get acceptance for 8 years and get the required points.
I have few questions if you can guide me.

1: Can I apply new application for different ANZCODE.?
2: How can I relate my new letters for different ANZCODE(new letters to be signed)? 
3: Is it possible to apply the experience that I haven't quoted in my first application(as that experience was not related to that ANZCODE )

Looking for positive feedback.


----------



## crish_mac

Hi all,
I am a new member. 
I have bachelor's degree with ICT major and master with ICT major as well.

I am planning for ACS assessment.
My question:
1. Can I obtain for ACS assessment with bachelor's only. I don't want to show my masters.


----------



## batcoder0619

crish_mac said:


> Hi all,
> I am a new member.
> I have bachelor's degree with ICT major and master with ICT major as well.
> 
> I am planning for ACS assessment.
> My question:
> 1. Can I obtain for ACS assessment with bachelor's only. I don't want to show my masters.


Yes you can


----------



## Guest

crish_mac said:


> Hi all,
> I am a new member.
> I have bachelor's degree with ICT major and master with ICT major as well.
> 
> I am planning for ACS assessment.
> My question:
> 1. Can I obtain for ACS assessment with bachelor's only. I don't want to show my masters.


Why would you want to do that? General rule is to not hide any facts. I suggest you mention both degrees. At a later stage during visa application- you will have to mention it. Don't you think CO will recognize and possibly question you about this misleading information?


----------



## prashanth8101

Form1229 said:


> crish_mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> I am a new member.
> I have bachelor's degree with ICT major and master with ICT major as well.
> 
> I am planning for ACS assessment.
> My question:
> 1. Can I obtain for ACS assessment with bachelor's only. I don't want to show my masters.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you want to do that? General rule is to not hide any facts. I suggest you mention both degrees. At a later stage during visa application- you will have to mention it. Don't you think CO will recognize and possibly question you about this misleading information?
Click to expand...

Hi Form1229,

Even I'm facing the same situation.I have both bachelor and master with ICT majors. But i have assessed only bachelor degree. I have submitted EOI with 60 points with master education details as well as there is question called "HAVE YOU STUDIED IN AUSTRALIA " I have answered it as yes. So when I'm invited will my application be rejected?Im so tensed kindly please throw some light on this issue.

Thanks in advance for help.

Regards,
Prashanth.


----------



## KeeDa

Rejection of visa happens when there are more severe circumstances- mostly of "over claimed" points nature. Otherwise, for minor information mismatch here and there, CO will ask you an explanation and expect to receive a satisfactory answer to it.

Now, your issue of not mentioning your masters degree (2 years worth of studies I presume) was done for what purpose? Did you claim employment points for those 2 years? Without knowing the facts, it would be difficult to reply. If it was just a "miss" from your side to not have mentioned this study, and it hasn't caused a change in EOI points in the system, then you should breathe easy at this moment.



prashanth8101 said:


> Hi Form1229,
> 
> Even I'm facing the same situation.I have both bachelor and master with ICT majors. But i have assessed only bachelor degree. I have submitted EOI with 60 points with master education details as well as there is question called "HAVE YOU STUDIED IN AUSTRALIA " I have answered it as yes. So when I'm invited will my application be rejected?Im so tensed kindly please throw some light on this issue.
> 
> Thanks in advance for help.
> 
> Regards,
> Prashanth.


----------



## rameshkd

jollyjoe said:


> I've completed my Bachelor degree from India and Masters degree from UK. Below is the details of my Education.
> 
> Education Qualification Duration	Country
> Diploma in Computer Science 2001-2005	India
> Bachelor of Engineering in Computer Science	2005-2008	India
> Masters in Business Information Technology	2009-2010	UK
> 
> I've couple of questions and I hope it won't take much of your precious time.
> If I apply for the ACS assessment, will they consider: my Bachelor degree or the Masters Degree?
> If they consider my Bachelor's degree, will my relevant experience for 2008-2009 be considered?
> Finally, after completing my Masters in Business IT, my experience is related to my Masters degree, will it be considered or not?
> 
> Looking forward to hearing from you ASAP?
> 
> Many thanks in advance,



Refer this for your answers


----------



## hblbrn

Hello Guys,

Got my ACS report and it is positive for Masters (ICT major) and 6+ years ICT work experience. Applied on 9-Mar and got it this morning (12-Mar). That was real quick.
Thanks to this thread for giving me valuable insights into ACS processing.

Regards,
hblbrn


----------



## jollyjoe

hblbrn said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Got my ACS report and it is positive for Masters (ICT major) and 6+ years ICT work experience. Applied on 9-Mar and got it this morning (12-Mar). That was real quick.
> Thanks to this thread for giving me valuable insights into ACS processing.
> 
> Regards,
> hblbrn


Congrats buddy.
That was very quick.
Hope all goes like this

Cheers


----------



## rajuvd

Hi,
I am currently in Australia on 457 visa and would like to apply for 189 visa.
I am working as Oracle Database administrator . I should apply for which code? what are the skills/roles to be shown?
Can someone please guide.
Regards, Raju


----------



## hblbrn

Thanks Mehul and Jollyjoe.

~hblbrn


----------



## jollyjoe

rajuvd said:


> Hi,
> I am currently in Australia on 457 visa and would like to apply for 189 visa.
> I am working as Oracle Database administrator . I should apply for which code? what are the skills/roles to be shown?
> Can someone please guide.
> Regards, Raju


Hi Raju,
You can refer to these links:
https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/7641/ANZSCO-Descriptions-2015.pdf.

I hope you will get your answer.

Cheers,
JollyJoe


----------



## Talha_

Hello All,

Need urgent advice on this matter.

A friend of mine have got positive ACS with 261111, applied 1.5 years ago. Details are as under:

The following employment after June 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 06/06 - 04/08 (1yrs 10mths)
Position: Business Analyst
Employer: Company A

Dates: 04/08 - 05/11 (3yrs 1mths)
Position: Senior Analyst Programmer
Employer: Company B

Dates: 05/11 - 06/13 (2yrs 1mths)
Position: Senior Business Analyst
Employer: Company C

We were about to move on with the EOI and Visa application. While gathering the required evidences/documents which will be required to be submitted in support of visa applications, we found the following issues:

Issue with "Company A":
He worked at that company for 1 years 10 months, but the first year of service was under "a third party contract" agreement having same roles and responsibilities. 
If it's asked to provide job evidences like contract letter, salary slips, tax certificates etc ... for the documents related to first year, they are from the Contractor, not the company he was working for.


Mistake with "Company C" job title:
The job title in Salary Slips/Tax Certs/Appraisals says "Senior Business Consultant", however in the reference letter issued by his line manager his job title is "Senior Business Analyst" , therefore his ACS letter reflects the same.

This is point of big concern here as CO will be more focused on the current job and there is title mismatch.

After the "Company C" job title correction by his Manager, we thought of taking the route of a new ACS assessment, however it did not allow to lodge a New ACS application as his last application's record is there and it was asked to "link to earlier application". Even if this "linking application" route is taken, it does not allow to remove old reference letter in order to replace with the new one.

Any pointers ? Is there anything we could do here ? Please suggest.

Thanks,
Talha_


----------



## jollyjoe

Hi all,

I have completed my B.E. Computer Science in 2008 from VTU, Bangalore in JULY 2008. AND
Masters in Business IT in 2010 from UK.

[/LIST]Can I assess my degree for Bachelors as it looks MAJOR or ACS will consider assessment base on my Masters?


Does ACS consider Indian B.E. in Computer science as Bachelor with Major?


I've one year experience after completing my B.E and before starting my Masters, will they consider this experience?

Thanks in advance


----------



## twid

What documents required for ACS assesment?


----------



## KeeDa

twid said:


> What documents required for ACS assesment?


You should find all the details on this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...s-living-australia/527506-acs-assessment.html


----------



## twid

Thanks Mate


KeeDa said:


> You should find all the details on this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...s-living-australia/527506-acs-assessment.html


----------



## bsingh20

*hello*



hblbrn said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Got my ACS report and it is positive for Masters (ICT major) and 6+ years ICT work experience. Applied on 9-Mar and got it this morning (12-Mar). That was real quick.
> Thanks to this thread for giving me valuable insights into ACS processing.
> 
> Regards,
> hblbrn


****************************************************
Hi Mate,
I am planning to go for the ACS, however just a bit unsure about the documents, especially the work related ones. Thing is that all the companies I have worked so far have either been shut down or taken over.

* I do have the offer, promotion and re leaving letters, but one of the immi documents mentioned about first or last salary slip. I dont have the first salary slip but have the last 3 salary slips for all the companies.
* Would you kindly share the sample work reference letters with me, since all the companies are closed or taken over, all my referees are working somewhere else now, would that be a problem ? how do i go around this ?
*What is an RPL application, do i have to do this, I am planning to apply under data base admin code.

I am planning to file the application myself, due to financial constraints. Any help with the sample documents will be immense.

Thank you


----------



## Jayakanthan

*Master of Computer Applications as ICT Major?*

Hi this is my first post here,
I am having 4 years experience as SOFTWARE ENGINEER complete Master of Computer Applications(MCA).

I want to know whether i'll be considered ICT Major or Minor?

Is it possible for me to get positive assessment from ACS, or i want to wait for a year to apply?


----------



## Danav_Singh

Jayakanthan said:


> Hi this is my first post here,
> I am having 4 years experience as SOFTWARE ENGINEER complete Master of Computer Applications(MCA).
> 
> I want to know whether i'll be considered ICT Major or Minor?
> 
> Is it possible for me to get positive assessment from ACS, or i want to wait for a year to apply?


MCA is ICT major but to claim education points your Bachelors also needs to be assessed by ACS if its ICT degree or from some other assessment authority.

you can get positive assessment from ACS but 2 years will be deducted and you will be left with 2 years only. You need minimum 3 years to claim 5 employment points.


----------



## Jayakanthan

Danav_Singh said:


> MCA is ICT major but to claim education points your Bachelors also needs to be assessed by ACS if its ICT degree or from some other assessment authority.
> 
> you can get positive assessment from ACS but 2 years will be deducted and you will be left with 2 years only. You need minimum 3 years to claim 5 employment points.


Hi Thank you for your reply..

My bachelor degree is Bsc Computer Science..

Will they still reduce 2 years from my experience??


----------



## KeeDa

Jayakanthan said:


> Hi Thank you for your reply..
> 
> My bachelor degree is Bsc Computer Science..
> 
> Will they still reduce 2 years from my experience??


Its good that your BSc is also in Computer Science because now you don't have to look anywhere else other than ACS to get it assessed. Get both your degrees assessed from ACS.

Yes, your assessment will result in 2 years deduction in experience. Why?? Because ACS awards you as being skilled due to those initial 2 years of your work experience. Your education only made you a qualified applicant. It's these 2 years that made you skilled.


----------



## hblbrn

bsingh20 said:


> ****************************************************
> Hi Mate,
> I am planning to go for the ACS, however just a bit unsure about the documents, especially the work related ones. Thing is that all the companies I have worked so far have either been shut down or taken over.
> 
> * I do have the offer, promotion and re leaving letters, but one of the immi documents mentioned about first or last salary slip. I dont have the first salary slip but have the last 3 salary slips for all the companies.
> * Would you kindly share the sample work reference letters with me, since all the companies are closed or taken over, all my referees are working somewhere else now, would that be a problem ? how do i go around this ?
> *What is an RPL application, do i have to do this, I am planning to apply under data base admin code.
> 
> I am planning to file the application myself, due to financial constraints. Any help with the sample documents will be immense.
> 
> Thank you


ACS does not ask for payslips, but while applying for visa you can upload them as additional documentation. 
For ACS skill assessment, you need to submit your educational documents (true copy attested by notary - Original degree and transcripts - both bachelors and masters) and Work experience documentation (Relieving/Experience/Service letters for respective companies). These letters should clearly mention your roles & responsibilities and obviously that should be related to your ANZSCO code. If your company does not provide such info in their letters, you will have to get a statutory declaration from a colleague/ex-colleague for each of the companies, the person providing declaration should ideally be your manager/supervisor. The format for the statutory declaration can be obtained from ACS site or by searching this forum. 

Below is ACS link where you will find detailed information - 
https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0005/17636/Application-Checklist.pdf

~hblbrn


----------



## Jayakanthan

KeeDa said:


> Its good that your BSc is also in Computer Science because now you don't have to look anywhere else other than ACS to get it assessed. Get both your degrees assessed from ACS.
> 
> Yes, your assessment will result in 2 years deduction in experience. Why?? Because ACS awards you as being skilled due to those initial 2 years of your work experience. Your education only made you a qualified applicant. It's these 2 years that made you skilled.


Thank you very much. It seems i have to wait for a year to get points for work experience...
All the best guys...


----------



## bsingh20

hblbrn said:


> ACS does not ask for payslips, but while applying for visa you can upload them as additional documentation.
> For ACS skill assessment, you need to submit your educational documents (true copy attested by notary - Original degree and transcripts - both bachelors and masters) and Work experience documentation (Relieving/Experience/Service letters for respective companies). These letters should clearly mention your roles & responsibilities and obviously that should be related to your ANZSCO code. If your company does not provide such info in their letters, you will have to get a statutory declaration from a colleague/ex-colleague for each of the companies, the person providing declaration should ideally be your manager/supervisor. The format for the statutory declaration can be obtained from ACS site or by searching this forum.
> 
> Below is ACS link where you will find detailed information -
> https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0005/17636/Application-Checklist.pdf
> 
> ~hblbrn


Hi HBLBRN,

Could you share the sample documents if possible at bsingh at agscs dot com

thank you


----------



## gjn

maktabi said:


> Thank you Shradha,
> 
> I have been working in the same field since June, 2006. I had some computer diploma from local computer institutes in my home. But in fact I did not send those to ACS since they are not tested from any recognised authority.
> 
> However, ACS have accredited only the period after I award Microsoft diploma.
> 
> I will be more than happy to answer any other inquiry.
> 
> good luck with yours.


HI Mak,

The ACS guideline require experience anytime in the past period only, Then why they considered exp only after certification? Please clarify and help. Im also going thru the same situation.


----------



## kingsss12

Hi friends,

I am a software engg with almost 7 years of work experience now. I have 10 months of primary experience with a organization, with which I was not able to continue for some reasons. So I don't have experience letter for those 10 months. I have the appointment letter and a promotion letter which was issued to me almost at the end of these 10 months, by the organization.

Will ACS consider this 10 months without the relieving/experience letter??

Thanks,
Ssingh


----------



## mgmg

ssingh18 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I am a software engg with almost 7 years of work experience now. I have 10 months of primary experience with a organization, with which I was not able to continue for some reasons. So I don't have experience letter for those 10 months. I have the appointment letter and a promotion letter which was issued to me almost at the end of these 10 months, by the organization.
> 
> Will ACS consider this 10 months without the relieving/experience letter??
> 
> Thanks,
> Ssingh


You may need to get statutory declaration from your supervisor or colleague who was same or higher position from the company to highlight what were your roles and responsibilities. They don't need to be currently in service at that company.


----------



## kingsss12

That's such a relief... I heard that ACS deduct 2 yrs from total experience and further extracting 10 months was not helping me to reach 5 yrs of experience atleast. Thanks!!


----------



## jumly

Hi today i submitted my documents to agent for ACS assessment. they told they will use the agent login to track the progress . Is there any way i can track my self rather calling the agent for feedback


----------



## XINGSINGH

jumly said:


> Hi today i submitted my documents to agent for ACS assessment. they told they will use the agent login to track the progress . Is there any way i can track my self rather calling the agent for feedback


Take login id and password from your agent


----------



## Rishabh237

*Help*

Hello Everyone,

My names is rishabh and i am new in this forum.I wanted help from you guys with my case.

I have completed my BTECH in computers in june 2010.

After that i worked as Developer from Dec 2010 - July 2012(18 months 20 days).

After that i went to Australia to do Masters Of Information technology
which was completed in July 2014.

To complete my 2 years of work i cam back to India and worked in a company as software developer from Oct 6th 2014 till now.(5 month 20 days)

1. I wanted to apply for ACS skill assessment(Developer programmer) based on my bachelor degree as i have completed 2 years of work as developer after bachelor.
Based on this skill assessment i can apply for immigration because i have an Australian degree which gives me 5 points making my total points 60( i got 7 in ielts in each section and i am 26 years old)
Will this be okay??


2.Furthermore my bachelor was in computers so it is ICT major but m not sure whether it will have 65 % of total subject related to development(My degree contains few subjects like networks or computer hardware..would these be considered ??....Whole of the first year contained subject like chemistry physics)

Please let me know what you guys think.I know i can apply for post graduation skill assessment for which i need one year experience..but i dont want to wait that long.

Thanks in advance


----------



## aks.amitsahu

Hi,

Have you applied for assessment again ?/ If so what was the outcome ??


----------



## aks.amitsahu

hi everyone said:


> Hi Guys..I had a query..I got my Positive ACS Skill assessment last year for System Administrator..Experienced counted as 6.5 years..Trying to redo IELTS to gain some points..But wondering this category falls in 190 not in 189..which is a pain to apply for NSW Nominations at the moment due to their online procedure..
> Now, the point is can I redo ACS assessment in another field like " Computer Network & System Engineer"..so that I can apply in 189 rather than 190..
> Do the ACS Body recognize and say that..u already did the assessment in system administrator ..how can u show ur experience in another field..
> Hope some experienced Guys will sort me out..cheers


Hi,

Have you applied for assessment again ?/ If so what was the outcome ??


----------



## vistad90

Hi friends, 

I will be completing 10 years by this July. Since ACS is deducting 2 years even for people with education in same stream. I will be eligible for extra points. My query is if I apply As now will time period between ACS and EOI will be considered at the time of points calculation (EOI) 

Thanks


----------



## sayed_332

jollyjoe said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hope you're fantastic!
> I'm planning to apply for 189 and I've total 3 years of experience as a software engineer & don't want to claim points for the experience.
> 
> I've have worked from July 2008 to Aug 2009 for company A & from Jan 2013 to Jan 2014 worked for company B & from Feb 2014 till date I'm working for company C.
> 
> I've all the documents like payslip, joining/increment letter, bank statement, IT returns etc. for the current company but for the previous two companies I don't have bank statement (as my old account is closed) & IT returns but I've the rest of the documents.
> 
> My concern is for my previous experience (company A & B), will ACS or DIBP require bank statement and IT return docs for the period 2008 to 2009 and from 2013 to 2014?
> 
> Many thanks,
> Jollyjoe


Hi i can tell u about acs.. they dont need it returns and all. U need to attach payslip along with declaration of experience.. as u have 3 years exp.make sure your btech or other qualification is ict major and closely related to ur profession basicaly it should be it or cse branch.acs will deduct 2 years else they will deduct 4 years


----------



## sayed_332

Hi seniors,
Need urgent help..
I have applied for acs assesment for analyst programer. I have btech in eee.saw couple of thread where mentioned as its ict major and get got successful assement by deductiing 4 years.
But in my case its mentioned that eee degree is assesses as minor.they need 6 year exp..now i want to understand is anzso is also having role in deciding if my degree is major or minor in ict.. cause few people got in software engineer category +ve assesmnet....


----------



## KeeDa

No, assessment of your bachelors degree as ICT Major or Minor does not have anything to do with your nominated occupation. I think the reasons for this mismatch could be:
- You did not provide enough documentation for the degree and so the assessor could not award it as a degree with 65%+ ICT content.
- Maybe it is ICT Minor as per the new rules. Your other friends might have done their assessments earlier (before any such new rule came into place) perhaps, or, maybe their EEE was from some other university that has a different course structure/ course length.


----------



## sayed_332

Have provided degree certificates and all semestar marksheet...should i give them sylabus as some subject is like computer pratice-1 and all.. what you suggest shall i go for appeal for senior assessor ??
I remeber my application was moved to in progress monday day.then again went back with assessor. Today finaly moved to inprogress and gave this result..


----------



## KeeDa

Oh, that could be the reason. "Computer Practice 1" does not give any meaningful information to the assessor. Not sure how many more such subjects you had. It is said that in such cases, you need to provide transcripts to elaborate the subject matter better. If your marksheets have subject/ course codes that are elaborated in detail on the back-side of the marksheet (which is quite usual with our Indian marksheets), then the back side of the marksheet should also be provided.

I don't have an idea about the appeal process though.

All the best.


----------



## rumel36

Hello,

I have done ACS skill assessment on July 2, 2014. I was stunned for the assessment result where my Bachelor degree is assessed as Associate degree according to AQF clause and recent CEP change and my experience was deducted almost 5 years.

Now, I have found that ACS authority also consider the Vendor certification(Microsoft, Cisco) as diploma. I have several Microsoft Certifications such as MCPD, MCTS . As I was unable to know and unaware about this type of assessment, I didnt provide these certification information along with the ACS assessment application. I am planning to sit for another Microsoft Certification Exam MSCM next month.

So, my query to you is that if I have vendor certifications which are accepted by the ACS authority then what would be the results:

1. Associate degree(My assessed degree) + Vendor Certifications (MSCM, MCPD) = Bachelor degree ?

2. Experiences deduction would be 2 years as per regular rules because of Vendor certifications?


Please help me on this regard and clarify the above statements so that I can appeal for the reassessment.

Regards
Rumel


----------



## aadilabbasi

Dear Friends

I need your guideline for ACS Assessment & Employment before the qualification

I have part time (6 hours a day) experience from

April 2004 - May 2006 (2 Years)

and Full time experience from

Jun 2006 to March 2009 (2 years 10 Months)

and My BSCS 4 years qualification date is From April 2009 to March 2013

in May 2013 again I appointed in same field and until now I am working as Developer Programmer

My first question is that: Is it possible to get positive assessment, as below I am mentioning;

My work experience before qualification and until the date of qualification, I want to be considered as skills level requirement met date and 2 year to deducted from my experience before qualification instead of after qualification experience. My work experience after qualification, I want to be considered as skilled employment which will be three year in 2016, and then I will apply for EOI and claim points for 3 years work experience.

My all experiences and qualification are closely related to each other.

My second question is that:

If got positive assessment and ACS did not deduct 2 years from my current experience, will I be eligible to claim points in EOI in next year 2016; when my current experience will 3+ years?

your reply will be highly appreciated.

below if link thread, posted long ago, but no one replied
ACS Assessment & Employment before the qualification


----------



## timberlake

Why do you think ACS wouldn't deduct 2 years from your exp? Also, one should bear in mind that work experience post qualification is counted toward qualifying degree / diploma? 
If I were you, I'd give a best shot on IELS or PTE first and then worry about required remaining experience. I believe your IELTS score will be valid for 3 years which means you can go for ACS whenever you feel you have a best shot.


----------



## aadilabbasi

timberlake said:


> Why do you think ACS wouldn't deduct 2 years from your exp? Also, one should bear in mind that work experience post qualification is counted toward qualifying degree / diploma?
> If I were you, I'd give a best shot on IELS or PTE first and then worry about required remaining experience. I believe your IELTS score will be valid for 3 years which means you can go for ACS whenever you feel you have a best shot.


*
Please take a look below attached screenshot and Skills Assessment Guideline for Applicants on page No. 5 and Example No. 2, and then give me your advise*.

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0020/7319/Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf


----------



## nice_raghav

Dear Friends

I am new to this forum and would be great if you could help me with few queries regarding ACS Assessment:

1. From 2007-2011, I worked as System Engineer post my Engineering (IT) (4 Years)
2. From 2011 -2012, I completed MBA ( in Marketing)
3. From 2013-Now, I am working as Business Analyst (2 years)

Considering above scenario, I have following queries :

Query 1: Would I be eligible for System Analyst or Business Analyst ?
Query 2: How much experience would be considered for System Analyst or Business Analyst ?
Query 3: Would having MBA -Marketing have negative impact on my application which might lead to less experience being considered ?

Reply would be greatly appreciated . Thanks


----------



## pjoshi

*Degree not included in ACS Assessment*

Hi All,

Need your expert advise here.
For ACS Assessment, I had attached my B.E. Mechanical as well as Higher Diploma in Software Engineering from Aptech.

Assement letter talks about Aptech diploma only. If I just go as per this, I will get only 10 points in education. How can I get 15 points for my B.E. Mechanical?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## timberlake

@pjoshi,
What's your total point coming out to be? e.g experience etc.
Did you consider RPL route as well?

@nice_raghav,
you'd find both the views supporting system analyst and business analysts in the forum. However, in my point of view, System analyst will help you to club your 4 + 2 years of experience ( unless you would like to mention MBA as prime qualification). 
Also, look for some posts in this thread which explain how your System Analyst ( 4 yrs after BTech) can be used to club with 2 years of post-MBA experience. 
If you mention B.Tech as qualifying exam, are you falling short of points?


----------



## pjoshi

@timberlake,

Thanks for your quick reply. As per the approval letter, 7 years of my India experience and 1 year of my AU experience is counted. So, that gives me 15 points and 25 points for age.
Now, if I get 15 points for my education and 5 of state sponsership, in that case I can go without 7 bands in IELTS.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## kumargaurav29

Hi All,

My ACS is expiring on 30th April 2015 and currently my points are not reaching till 60 , so waiting till August 2015 when I got 5 point extra for my experience.
So please suggest me that if I will wait till August 2015 and then do completely new assessment or is there any benefit to re-do assessment before it expires?
Also let me know what will be the fees for both?

Thanks,
Gaurav


----------



## aadilabbasi

aadilabbasi said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> I need your guideline for ACS Assessment & Employment before the qualification
> 
> I have part time (6 hours a day) experience from
> 
> April 2004 - May 2006 (2 Years)
> 
> and Full time experience from
> 
> Jun 2006 to March 2009 (2 years 10 Months)
> 
> and My BSCS 4 years qualification date is From April 2009 to March 2013
> 
> in May 2013 again I appointed in same field and until now I am working as Developer Programmer
> 
> My first question is that: Is it possible to get positive assessment, as below I am mentioning;
> 
> My work experience before qualification and until the date of qualification, I want to be considered as skills level requirement met date and 2 year to deducted from my experience before qualification instead of after qualification experience. My work experience after qualification, I want to be considered as skilled employment which will be three year in 2016, and then I will apply for EOI and claim points for 3 years work experience.
> 
> My all experiences and qualification are closely related to each other.
> 
> My second question is that:
> 
> If got positive assessment and ACS did not deduct 2 years from my current experience, will I be eligible to claim points in EOI in next year 2016; when my current experience will 3+ years?
> 
> your reply will be highly appreciated.
> 
> below if link thread, posted long ago, but no one replied
> ACS Assessment & Employment before the qualification





timberlake said:


> Why do you think ACS wouldn't deduct 2 years from your exp? Also, one should bear in mind that work experience post qualification is counted toward qualifying degree / diploma?
> If I were you, I'd give a best shot on IELS or PTE first and then worry about required remaining experience. I believe your IELTS score will be valid for 3 years which means you can go for ACS whenever you feel you have a best shot.





aadilabbasi said:


> *
> Please take a look below attached screenshot and Skills Assessment Guideline for Applicants on page No. 5 and Example No. 2, and then give me your advise*.
> 
> https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0020/7319/Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf



Please reply friends.


----------



## KeeDa

kumargaurav29 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My ACS is expiring on 30th April 2015 and currently my points are not reaching till 60 , so waiting till August 2015 when I got 5 point extra for my experience.
> So please suggest me that if I will wait till August 2015 and then do completely new assessment or is there any benefit to re-do assessment before it expires?
> Also let me know what will be the fees for both?
> 
> Thanks,
> Gaurav


I would say getting assessed in August with 5 years awarded from ACS itself would be better than to get assessed now with <5 years and later at visa filing stage add more supporting documents to prove 5 years of experience using ACS assessment (of 4.9 years) + supporting documents (of 0.3 years).


----------



## KeeDa

aadilabbasi said:


> Please reply friends.


1. Work experience that is not "full time" is not considered by ACS.

2. Employment before your education is also not considered (from what I know). Has been discussed/ answered earlier here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ore-education-acs-assessment.html#post6932018


----------



## pjoshi

pjoshi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need your expert advise here.
> For ACS Assessment, I had attached my B.E. Mechanical as well as Higher Diploma in Software Engineering from Aptech.
> 
> Assement letter talks about Aptech diploma only. If I just go as per this, I will get only 10 points in education. How can I get 15 points for my B.E. Mechanical?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hello Friends, any suggestion for this?


----------



## andrej_gr

pjoshi said:


> Hello Friends, any suggestion for this?


ACS can only asses ICT degree.
Not sure if you can claim points for a degree which is not relevant to the occupation you're applying for, but if so then you need to get an assessment from the institution which assesses mechanical degrees (Engineers Australia, I guess).


----------



## rumel36

Dear All

Is there any one who's Bachelor Degree counted as a Associate Degree?

My Institution was in Section 1 of CEP of Australia but Currently one of my friend got the ACS result where they counted the Bachelor Degree as Associate Diploma. 

I checked the CEP site but My institution still in Section 1. 


I am afraid about it as my ACS will be expired on end of July. 

Regards


----------



## Sree47

Hi I am Vasu,

I have a bachelors in Btech EIE Electronics $ Instrumentation ,working as sofware engineer 7.5 yrs of experience.

I completed Bteh in 2006 and joined IT company in 2008 Jan working till date. I am planning to apply for Software Engineer skills assessment.

I came to know from Some of consultants that ACS might equate 5 or more yrs of experience and I get 0 points for work experience. As EIE Degree is not related to computer science.

Though the degree is EIE, my course contains computer subjects and even a programming lab too. Unlike EEE electrical engineering which
doesnt have the Java programming course or labs and other computer subjects in their curriculum.

My doubt is whether I will get atleast 5 points for experience (if ACS equates 4 yrs exp also I will be left with 3+ yrs) 
and able to gain 5 points. 

Could some one pls let me know if there are similar cases as me and for EIE how many yrs of exp ACS may equate ?

Thanks,
Vasu


----------



## sayed_332

Sree47 said:


> Hi I am Vasu,
> 
> I have a bachelors in Btech EIE Electronics $ Instrumentation ,working as sofware engineer 7.5 yrs of experience.
> 
> I completed Bteh in 2006 and joined IT company in 2008 Jan working till date. I am planning to apply for Software Engineer skills assessment.
> 
> I came to know from Some of consultants that ACS might equate 5 or more yrs of experience and I get 0 points for work experience. As EIE Degree is not related to computer science.
> 
> Though the degree is EIE, my course contains computer subjects and even a programming lab too. Unlike EEE electrical engineering which
> doesnt have the Java programming course or labs and other computer subjects in their curriculum.
> 
> My doubt is whether I will get atleast 5 points for experience (if ACS equates 4 yrs exp also I will be left with 3+ yrs)
> and able to gain 5 points.
> 
> Could some one pls let me know if there are similar cases as me and for EIE how many yrs of exp ACS may equate ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Vasu


Mine was eee degree applied assesmemt for analyst programer last momth.they asked for 6 year experience.Check care fully before u apply.mostly they will ask 6 years. Try to upload or explain them with proper subject content or sylabus that may help.if it falls under ict major then they will deduct 4 years else 6 years..


----------



## Sree47

Thanks for the reply Sayed.
All pls suggest if EIE Electronics&Instrumentation falls into ICT major or minor ?

Thanks ,
Vas


----------



## Srilatha

Hi all,

My ACS is going to expire in 2 months.
Do i need to go for reassessment? 

Please let me know.

Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## justujoo

Hello

I worked as Software Developer from 1998 to 2002 in AAA company, then I took a break to complete my graduation from 2002 to 2006.
Rejoined AAA company and worked there for 6 months and left that Job to join BBB company as Software Engineer, worked there for 2 years and left for another opportunity in CCC company and working there ever since.

I applied for ACS assessment in 2013 and showed experience of only BBB and CCC company and was successfully assessed as 261313 but fell short of points because of the skilled period. So I gave up this whole PR thing.

My previous ACS result is expiring this month and now I want to show all my experience, the one after my graduation in 2006 (which ACS recognised as legitimate) and the one prior to my graduation (AAA company which I didn't mentioned in my previous ACS application)

I want to know would it be right to do so. 

Should I go for an entirely new application or linked application.

Previously I was not in good terms with the AAA company which is changed now and I can get the experience letter from them now.

Software Developer was my role in AAA company while Software Engineer is the job title here in BBB and CCC company. What result should I expect from ACS. Will they consider my pre graduation experience as part of the post graduation experience, how much experience will they deduct.

Your reply will be greatly appreciated.

Regards
Khurram Hasan


----------



## Srilatha

Hello,

Can anyone reply to this?

My ACS is going to expire in 2 months.
Do i need to go for reassessment?

Please let me know.

Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## KeeDa

justujoo said:


> Hello
> 
> I worked as Software Developer from 1998 to 2002 in AAA company, then I took a break to complete my graduation from 2002 to 2006.
> Rejoined AAA company and worked there for 6 months and left that Job to join BBB company as Software Engineer, worked there for 2 years and left for another opportunity in CCC company and working there ever since.
> 
> I applied for ACS assessment in 2013 and showed experience of only BBB and CCC company and was successfully assessed as 261313 but fell short of points because of the skilled period. So I gave up this whole PR thing.
> 
> My previous ACS result is expiring this month and now I want to show all my experience, the one after my graduation in 2006 (which ACS recognised as legitimate) and the one prior to my graduation (AAA company which I didn't mentioned in my previous ACS application)
> 
> I want to know would it be right to do so.
> 
> Should I go for an entirely new application or linked application.
> 
> Previously I was not in good terms with the AAA company which is changed now and I can get the experience letter from them now.
> 
> Software Developer was my role in AAA company while Software Engineer is the job title here in BBB and CCC company. What result should I expect from ACS. Will they consider my pre graduation experience as part of the post graduation experience, how much experience will they deduct.
> 
> Your reply will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Regards
> Khurram Hasan


Employment before your graduation is not considered. Explained earlier here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ore-education-acs-assessment.html#post6932018


----------



## KeeDa

Srilatha said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anyone reply to this?
> 
> My ACS is going to expire in 2 months.
> Do i need to go for reassessment?
> 
> Please let me know.
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance


points-tested-migration-fact-sheet.pdf from immi website has these details. In short, everything (English results, Assessment, etc) should be valid at the time of invitation. If you think you would get invited within 2 months time, then your current ACS results should be good enough. If not, then go for assessment again.


----------



## Srilatha

KeeDa said:


> points-tested-migration-fact-sheet.pdf from immi website has these details. In short, everything (English results, Assessment, etc) should be valid at the time of invitation. If you think you would get invited within 2 months time, then your current ACS results should be good enough. If not, then go for assessment again.


Thanks a lot for the information.

I am going to apply for EOI next month as I am going to get 5 more points for my experience and my total points would be 55. I will be then eligible for NSW State Sponsorship.


----------



## justujoo

KeeDa said:


> Employment before your graduation is not considered. Explained earlier here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/725498-employment-before-education-acs-assessment.html#post6932018


Hello KeeDa

This is actually what I thought earlier, but that's not the case.......

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria-2014.pdf

Regards
Hasan


----------



## KeeDa

justujoo said:


> Hello KeeDa
> 
> This is actually what I thought earlier, but that's not the case.......
> 
> https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria-2014.pdf
> 
> Regards
> Hasan


Check chapter 5 from this pdf: https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf


----------



## justujoo

KeeDa said:


> Check chapter 5 from this pdf: https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0020/7319/Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf


Hello KeeDa

Thank you for the reply .....

One of my friend got successful assessment, and his case was something like that.....

He started working as developer programmer in 1997 till 2002. Took 4 years education break till 2006. Started working again in 2006 till today.

Now his graduation was assessed as Associate Degree.... 
Experience as developer from 1997-2002 and 2006-2015.
Skilled since 2008......

Now if ACS didn't consider his pre graduation experience he will be assessed skilled after 2011 (5 year deduction because of associate degree with ICT major) but that's not the case.

So I am pretty sure that ACS consider pre-education experience.....

Regards
Hasan


----------



## rumel36

Dear All

Is there any one who's Bachelor Degree counted as an Associate Degree?

My Institution was in Section 1 of CEP of Australia but currently one of my friend got the ACS result where they counted the Bachelor Degree as Associate Diploma.

I checked the CEP site but my institution still in Section 1.

I am afraid for the reassessment as my ACS will be expired on end of July and I am 55 pointers with band IELTS 6.

Please help


Regards


----------



## kahn1

rumel36 said:


> Dear All
> 
> Is there any one who's Bachelor Degree counted as an Associate Degree?
> 
> My Institution was in Section 1 of CEP of Australia but currently one of my friend got the ACS result where they counted the Bachelor Degree as Associate Diploma.
> 
> I checked the CEP site but my institution still in Section 1.
> 
> I am afraid for the reassessment as my ACS will be expired on end of July and I am 55 pointers with band IELTS 6.
> 
> Please help
> 
> 
> Regards


Dear rumel36,

Can you please let me know how you checked your institute's ranking from CEP site?
any link provided would be appreciated.

Regards,


----------



## rumel36

kahn1 said:


> Dear rumel36,
> 
> Can you please let me know how you checked your institute's ranking from CEP site?
> any link provided would be appreciated.
> 
> Regards,



You have to subscribe for your country's CEP from the below site:

https://internationaleducation.gov.au/cep/subcontinent-and-the-middle-east/pages/default.aspx


----------



## vutukuricm

Hi All,

I am confused one of my friend is telling me that i don't have to apply for my wife's ACS to claim the partner skill points.

Please let me know is it mandatory to apply ACS to cliam partner skill points or any other alternative is there?


----------



## RyanNguyen

justujoo said:


> Hello KeeDa
> 
> Thank you for the reply .....
> 
> One of my friend got successful assessment, and his case was something like that.....
> 
> He started working as developer programmer in 1997 till 2002. Took 4 years education break till 2006. Started working again in 2006 till today.
> 
> Now his graduation was assessed as Associate Degree....
> Experience as developer from 1997-2002 and 2006-2015.
> Skilled since 2008......
> 
> Now if ACS didn't consider his pre graduation experience he will be assessed skilled after 2011 (5 year deduction because of associate degree with ICT major) but that's not the case.
> 
> So I am pretty sure that ACS consider pre-education experience.....
> 
> Regards
> Hasan


bro,

I think ACS deducted 2 years experience from the date your friend graduated. As you mentioned above, he graduated in 2006, and ACS skilled since 2008, it matches with what ACS mentions in document. 
"If your degree is assessed as having an ICT major which is closely related to your nominated occupation, you will require 2 years relevant work experience completed within the past 10 years or 4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history (whichever provides the earliest skill date) to meet the suitability criteria."

You can refer to example 2 in page 5 from your link. 

Thanks.


----------



## visitkangaroos

vutukuricm said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am confused one of my friend is telling me that i don't have to apply for my wife's ACS to claim the partner skill points.
> 
> Please let me know is it mandatory to apply ACS to cliam partner skill points or any other alternative is there?


You have to get her skill assessment as well as IELTS done to claim partner points. Though for Software Engineer I guess score of 6 or above in all should suffice.


----------



## Jeeten#80

I have answered your query in another thread.


*Partner Skills Criteria*



vutukuricm said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am confused one of my friend is telling me that i don't have to apply for my wife's ACS to claim the partner skill points.
> 
> Please let me know is it mandatory to apply ACS to cliam partner skill points or any other alternative is there?


----------



## purple5

Hi,

I just in early baby step in this ACS thingy.
And I would like gather some answer for my doubts:
1. Is it true that ACS skill assessment result is only valid for 2 months now instead of 2 years as stated in their website? >> Please kindly confirm 
2. Do we need to provide syllabus as well?
3. I read some of you mention marksheet? I dont have any from my uni. will transcript will sufficient?
4. Is there any of you got +ve result with less than 3 years work experience?
5. I've done my Bachelor in IT, then have worked for 1.5 years then I study Diploma Accounting overseas, and after graduate - to-date I've been working for 2.5 years. Do I also need to submit my Accounting certificate and transcripts? And will my 1.5 years work experience will be counted?

Please kindly advise me 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ronit

*Urgent advice*

Hi guys,

i have a urgent query. One of my experience has been termed as Not cloely related to occupation as System analyst. I did realize my mistake which was my roles and responsibilities did not completely match the ANZCO code as it seemed more at associate level than professional level. Now my question is . I manage to speak to my Ex-employer and he is ready to list out Roles and responsiblitties which will match Anzco code however now as it will be be a updated relieving letter. I think i cannot delete old one if i review or begin a new application?(as it will link to old one) but i am planning to uploaded this ref letter under the same company as below
"New. Oracle Reference letter" .. My prev letter was Oracle Reference letter. Is this a right approach for this ?


----------



## Kariznin

*Confusion Regarding deduction of Initial 2 years*

Hi Guys

I have some doubts in the process of achieving PR under category sub-class 189. Hope you guys can help .

1. Does ACS deduct 1st 2 years of experience to decide "Skilled Requirement Met Date" criteria. I got to know about this when I read the complete ACS FAQ pdf. 

The example no 1 quoted there is actually resembles my case or actually my wife's case (she'll be the primary applicant as she has got better IELTS scores than mine and we can get points for the same).

She completed her MCA in Jan 2010 and started the curriculum training (on the job training in Feb 2010), she was on the payrolls of the company and was permanent employee but the designation was of Associate Trainee. So, going by that she has completed her 5 years of experience in Feb 2015 but as per ACS they'll take work experience which is actually started after completion of the Degree program i.e. after completion of 6th semester of MCA.

So, according to the above scenario MCA is completed in Aug 2010 and so the 5 years experience as Software Engineer will be completed by Aug 2015.

So, in this case if we apply for ACS right now and will it deduct 2 years of experience? And if so, we'll not be able to get points for work exp and we'll stand short of points.

Please advise.

2. Does sub class 189 visa has something for dependent visa or partner visa that will be for me in this case i.e. same rights/ facilities as the primary applicant. And if so, does the Visa stamping happens on the same time for both and both immigrate on the same time?

Also, to claim partner points i.e. here in my case I need to get my skills also assessed through ACS?


----------



## KeeDa

Kariznin said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have some doubts in the process of achieving PR under category sub-class 189. Hope you guys can help .
> 
> 1. Does ACS deduct 1st 2 years of experience to decide "Skilled Requirement Met Date" criteria. I got to know about this when I read the complete ACS FAQ pdf.
> 
> The example no 1 quoted there is actually resembles my case or actually my wife's case (she'll be the primary applicant as she has got better IELTS scores than mine and we can get points for the same).
> 
> She completed her MCA in Jan 2010 and started the curriculum training (on the job training in Feb 2010), she was on the payrolls of the company and was permanent employee but the designation was of Associate Trainee. So, going by that she has completed her 5 years of experience in Feb 2015 but as per ACS they'll take work experience which is actually started after completion of the Degree program i.e. after completion of 6th semester of MCA.
> 
> So, according to the above scenario MCA is completed in Aug 2010 and so the 5 years experience as Software Engineer will be completed by Aug 2015.
> 
> So, in this case if we apply for ACS right now and will it deduct 2 years of experience? And if so, we'll not be able to get points for work exp and we'll stand short of points.
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> 2. Does sub class 189 visa has something for dependent visa or partner visa that will be for me in this case i.e. same rights/ facilities as the primary applicant. And if so, does the Visa stamping happens on the same time for both and both immigrate on the same time?
> 
> Also, to claim partner points i.e. here in my case I need to get my skills also assessed through ACS?


1. Your wife will be eligible to claim employment points starting Aug-2015, provided ACS deducts only 2 years of her work experience. This does not stop your wife from getting assessed right away now. She can get assessed, file the EOI, and ensure that the to-date field for current employment in the EOI is left blank. This way, when August rolls in, the system will automatically award the necessary points to her application.

2. Same rights as the primary applicant. Secondary applicant can travel independently, live, work, etc, and enjoy all the rights as a PR. Just ensure that the visas for both of you (and dependents if any) are validated in time.


----------



## happieaussie2016

hi Kariznin,
ACS Will consider experience start date after completion of the degree. any training period will not be considered for calculating the work experience.
If your wife completed he degree in Aug 2010 . her experience will be acknowledge from Sep 2010 onwards. Secondly ACS will deduct 2 years as you already know and your assessment will state that the experience after Sep 2012 is considered to be relevant to the job code.
So in a nutshell your experience starts to be measured from October 2012 onwards.
Same you need to fill in EOI ( Sep 10 -Sep 12 not relevant and Oct 2012 onwards relevant )
So as your wife's total experience will be 3 Years only in Oct 2015 so she cannot claim any points for experience till you reach Oct 15

2. You can claim partners points in your case if and only if 
a) you get your skills assess by an authority like ACS
b) you manage to show competent English level in IELTS or similar test
c) your occupation is under the same SOL as your wife's.

FOr more info you can go through the immi website.



Kariznin said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have some doubts in the process of achieving PR under category sub-class 189. Hope you guys can help .
> 
> 1. Does ACS deduct 1st 2 years of experience to decide "Skilled Requirement Met Date" criteria. I got to know about this when I read the complete ACS FAQ pdf.
> 
> The example no 1 quoted there is actually resembles my case or actually my wife's case (she'll be the primary applicant as she has got better IELTS scores than mine and we can get points for the same).
> 
> She completed her MCA in Jan 2010 and started the curriculum training (on the job training in Feb 2010), she was on the payrolls of the company and was permanent employee but the designation was of Associate Trainee. So, going by that she has completed her 5 years of experience in Feb 2015 but as per ACS they'll take work experience which is actually started after completion of the Degree program i.e. after completion of 6th semester of MCA.
> 
> So, according to the above scenario MCA is completed in Aug 2010 and so the 5 years experience as Software Engineer will be completed by Aug 2015.
> 
> So, in this case if we apply for ACS right now and will it deduct 2 years of experience? And if so, we'll not be able to get points for work exp and we'll stand short of points.
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> 2. Does sub class 189 visa has something for dependent visa or partner visa that will be for me in this case i.e. same rights/ facilities as the primary applicant. And if so, does the Visa stamping happens on the same time for both and both immigrate on the same time?
> 
> Also, to claim partner points i.e. here in my case I need to get my skills also assessed through ACS?


----------



## Kariznin

KeeDa said:


> 1. Your wife will be eligible to claim employment points starting Aug-2015, provided ACS deducts only 2 years of her work experience. This does not stop your wife from getting assessed right away now. She can get assessed, file the EOI, and ensure that the to-date field for current employment in the EOI is left blank. This way, when August rolls in, the system will automatically award the necessary points to her application.
> 
> 2. Same rights as the primary applicant. Secondary applicant can travel independently, live, work, etc, and enjoy all the rights as a PR. Just ensure that the visas for both of you (and dependents if any) are validated in time.


Thanks for quick response.

Your reply got me a little confused , if we get her assessment done right now and her 5 years of work experience is not completed during the assessment, ACS will not give result as not suitable for assessment?

Sorry, if I sound a little stupid, as I don't know what details will be furnished in ACS result.


----------



## KeeDa

Kariznin said:


> Thanks for quick response.
> 
> Your reply got me a little confused , if we get her assessment done right now and her 5 years of work experience is not completed during the assessment, ACS will not give result as not suitable for assessment?
> 
> Sorry, if I sound a little stupid, as I don't know what details will be furnished in ACS result.


ACS will give positive assessment. All they will need is the 2 years of work experience post her qualifications (which she already has) for deduction. It is DIBP (EOI/ visa process) that will not award her employment points until the assessed experience is at least 3 years (to claim 5 points).

Edit: Just to clarify further, ACS might word her assessment something like this:

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.

The following employment after August 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.

...
...

The point being, all ACS requires is that you be suitably qualified in the nominated occupation and if that qualification can be awarded as ICT Major, then, post the qualification, you need just 2 years of professional work experience in that occupation. ACS will never state anything regarding the points that you can claim at DIBP.


----------



## Kariznin

*DU Mark Sheets!*



sukesh123 said:


> hi Kariznin,
> ACS Will consider experience start date after completion of the degree. any training period will not be considered for calculating the work experience.
> If your wife completed he degree in Aug 2010 . her experience will be acknowledge from Sep 2010 onwards. Secondly ACS will deduct 2 years as you already know and your assessment will state that the experience after Sep 2012 is considered to be relevant to the job code.
> So in a nutshell your experience starts to be measured from October 2012 onwards.
> Same you need to fill in EOI ( Sep 10 -Sep 12 not relevant and Oct 2012 onwards relevant )
> So as your wife's total experience will be 3 Years only in Oct 2015 so she cannot claim any points for experience till you reach Oct 15
> 
> 2. You can claim partners points in your case if and only if
> a) you get your skills assess by an authority like ACS
> b) you manage to show competent English level in IELTS or similar test
> c) your occupation is under the same SOL as your wife's.
> 
> FOr more info you can go through the immi website.





> ACS will give positive assessment. All they will need is the 2 years of work experience post her qualifications (which she already has) for deduction. It is DIBP (EOI/ visa process) that will not award her employment points until the assessed experience is at least 3 years (to claim 5 points).
> 
> Edit: Just to clarify further, ACS might word her assessment something like this:
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> The following employment after August 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> ...
> ...
> 
> The point being, all ACS requires is that you be suitably qualified in the nominated occupation and if that qualification can be awarded as ICT Major, then, post the qualification, you need just 2 years of professional work experience in that occupation. ACS will never state anything regarding the points that you can claim at DIBP.


Thanks Sukesh & KeeDa for very informative responses.

Then, going by the current scenario that me and my wife are in we can go for the assessment right away.

Our ERF letter's are on the way, sent request in our current & previous organisation and they have are approved only they need to be sent to us.

Other than this Degree's and mark sheets for all the qualifications need to be given for assessment.

Luckily, we got the transcripts ready for our Grad & PG (we both have completed Grad from DU and MCA from GGSIPU Delhi, same batch  ).

But, I have doubt here, MCA consolidated mark sheets suffice ACS requirement that it should have subject code, names and marks awarded but DU mark sheets seem to me to be a little incomplete in this regard as it does not specific subject names, it has only the major headings.

Like for eg. my wife has done B.Sc (G) Comp. Sc, so marks are defined as Physics (Subject I & II) marks in the same line, Computers (Subject I & II) marks in the same line & Maths (Subject I & II) marks in the same line. For all 3 years in the same pattern and it is in same fashion for all 3 years.

Will this DU mark sheet pattern suffice ACS requirement  and if not, what should I provide ACS with? Open transcripts and scan the same & give them for assessment???

Has anyone used DU mark sheets in their assessments and achieved positive results??


----------



## KeeDa

Kariznin said:


> Thanks Sukesh & KeeDa for very informative responses.
> 
> Then, going by the current scenario that me and my wife are in we can go for the assessment right away.
> 
> Our ERF letter's are on the way, sent request in our current & previous organisation and they have are approved only they need to be sent to us.
> 
> Other than this Degree's and mark sheets for all the qualifications need to be given for assessment.
> 
> Luckily, we got the transcripts ready for our Grad & PG (we both have completed Grad from DU and MCA from GGSIPU Delhi, same batch  ).
> 
> But, I have doubt here, MCA consolidated mark sheets suffice ACS requirement that it should have subject code, names and marks awarded but DU mark sheets seem to me to be a little incomplete in this regard as it does not specific subject names, it has only the major headings.
> 
> Like for eg. my wife has done B.Sc (G) Comp. Sc, so marks are defined as Physics (Subject I & II) marks in the same line, Computers (Subject I & II) marks in the same line & Maths (Subject I & II) marks in the same line. For all 3 years in the same pattern and it is in same fashion for all 3 years.
> 
> Will this DU mark sheet pattern suffice ACS requirement  and if not, what should I provide ACS with? Open transcripts and scan the same & give them for assessment???
> 
> Has anyone used DU mark sheets in their assessments and achieved positive results??


Not sure about DU, but my Pune Uni marksheets for the same Comp degree were similar. All they mentioned were Comp I, Comp II, Statistics I, Statistics II, and so on. I did not face any problem with this at ACS. Hopefully someone from DU posts here in reply to your query.


----------



## Ronit

Hello Fellow Members.. 

i have a urgent query. One of my experience has been termed as Not cloely related to occupation as System analyst. I did realize my mistake which was my roles and responsibilities did not completely match the ANZCO code as it seemed more at associate level than professional level. Now my question is . I manage to speak to my Ex-employer and he is ready to list out Roles and responsiblitties which will match Anzco code however now as it will be be a updated relieving letter. I think i cannot delete old one if i review or begin a new application?(as it will link to old one) but i am planning to uploaded this ref letter under the same company as below
"New. Oracle Reference letter" .. My prev letter was Oracle Reference letter. Is this a right approach for this ?


----------



## Kariznin

KeeDa said:


> Not sure about DU, but my Pune Uni marksheets for the same Comp degree were similar. All they mentioned were Comp I, Comp II, Statistics I, Statistics II, and so on. I did not face any problem with this at ACS. Hopefully someone from DU posts here in reply to your query.


Ok in that case DU mark sheets would solve the purpose. 

Let see someone who has submitted DU mark sheets can provide their feedback. 

Also, I received an employment Reference letter from current organization on its letter head but few things I felt were missing in the letter and hr is not ready to provide the required changes which I wanted to have. 

1. My on boarded location is not directly mentioned on the letter, as it is generated company that is in India, so it is obvious that this is my location. 

Will that thing work with ACS as my deployment location is not mentioned as specified in the ACS sample file. 

2. The roles and responsibilities mentioned in the letter will be in accordance to the designation I am holding, the issue with the same is they are quite generic not specific to my technologies but they are in sync with job code for which I'll be getting assessed. 

3. No Contact details mentioned on the letter head apart from the company address. Will that thing will work with ACS?


----------



## happieaussie2016

hi Usually the current organization would not provide you the required reference letter because of various reasons you are aware of.

In this case I suggest you go for a statuatory declaration from your senior or colleague listing out your R&R in details also mentioning you are a permanent employee of that organization and your location along with his phone and official contact email id.

This would be a better option looking at what you have got from the current organization as mentioned below.



Kariznin said:


> Ok in that case DU mark sheets would solve the purpose.
> 
> Let see someone who has submitted DU mark sheets can provide their feedback.
> 
> Also, I received an employment Reference letter from current organization on its letter head but few things I felt were missing in the letter and hr is not ready to provide the required changes which I wanted to have.
> 
> 1. My on boarded location is not directly mentioned on the letter, as it is generated company that is in India, so it is obvious that this is my location.
> 
> Will that thing work with ACS as my deployment location is not mentioned as specified in the ACS sample file.
> 
> 2. The roles and responsibilities mentioned in the letter will be in accordance to the designation I am holding, the issue with the same is they are quite generic not specific to my technologies but they are in sync with job code for which I'll be getting assessed.
> 
> 3. No Contact details mentioned on the letter head apart from the company address. Will that thing will work with ACS?


----------



## purple5

Hi i wonder if any of you provide syllabus to ACS?
Thanks


----------



## sayed_332

purple5 said:


> Hi i wonder if any of you provide syllabus to ACS?
> Thanks


It depends on ur branch.if its cse, it or mca which shows clearly that u are from ict major back ground then mostly not needed but for me initialy i didnt provide that..got my degree as ict minor.. then again during review i added sylabus and good the degree as ict major..


----------



## Kariznin

sukesh123 said:


> hi Usually the current organization would not provide you the required reference letter because of various reasons you are aware of.
> 
> In this case I suggest you go for a statuatory declaration from your senior or colleague listing out your R&R in details also mentioning you are a permanent employee of that organization and your location along with his phone and official contact email id.
> 
> This would be a better option looking at what you have got from the current organization as mentioned below.


Thanks sukesh. 

In that case, I would get the statuary declaration done from colleague as it would anyways much easier. 

Also, getting the documents attested from Notary would work for ACS? 

In the ACS faq pdf it was mentioned each should certified and mentioned on that "This is a certified copy of the original". 

Does is has to be like this on each copy?


----------



## happieaussie2016

Hi Kariznin,
Yes each document should be attested as a certified true copy from a Notary.
Even if it is a color Xerox Ensure you need to get it notorised.
Also ensure on stat declaration it is clearly mentioned that signed before me on Date at place etc.

Format for stat declaration you can easily find in this forum.



Kariznin said:


> Thanks sukesh.
> 
> In that case, I would get the statuary declaration done from colleague as it would anyways much easier.
> 
> Also, getting the documents attested from Notary would work for ACS?
> 
> In the ACS faq pdf it was mentioned each should certified and mentioned on that "This is a certified copy of the original".
> 
> Does is has to be like this on each copy?


----------



## purple5

sayed_332 said:


> It depends on ur branch.if its cse, it or mca which shows clearly that u are from ict major back ground then mostly not needed but for me initialy i didnt provide that..got my degree as ict minor.. then again during review i added sylabus and good the degree as ict major..


Hi Sayed, 

Thanks for your response.
Now i have further questions re this:
Did you got your syllabus with your uni letterhead? Or printed them in plain papper and got uni stamp will be enough?
My uni wont provide the syllabus printed with their letterhead, they give PDF written in plain.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sayed_332

purple5 said:


> Hi Sayed,
> 
> Thanks for your response.
> Now i have further questions re this:
> Did you got your syllabus with your uni letterhead? Or printed them in plain papper and got uni stamp will be enough?
> My uni wont provide the syllabus printed with their letterhead, they give PDF written in plain.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I just gave pdf..if u can get university stamp thats also fine.. instead of putting effort there if u can get that notorized the pdf that will be more helpfull. 
How ever they have little exception in sylabus case.. i gave it with out attested..just uploaded it with all ict content for review....
U r from which branch ?


----------



## sayed_332

sayed_332 said:


> I just gave pdf..if u can get university stamp thats also fine.. instead of putting effort there if u can get that notorized the pdf that will be more helpfull.
> How ever they have little exception in sylabus case.. i gave it with out attested..just uploaded it with all ict content for review....
> U r from which branch ?


Want to correct myself on below statement.
" How ever they have little exception in sylabus case"

They may have execption.. cause many people including me submitted sylabus with attested...


----------



## pumbaa_g

Just got my ACS assessment today, it was submitted on Thursday, 4th May. Positive assessment


----------



## Kariznin

Hi guys 
I am reposting this question again on this thread as didn't received any responses on the other thread. 

My qualifications are B. SC(G) Mathematical science from Delhi University, with GNIIT from NIIT and PG as MCA. 
Will ACS consider my Grad i.e. As relevant ict major grad? I suppose they should consider as its only the name i.e. is not revealing that it is not related to information and communication technology(ICT) but the course content is all related to ict. 
Please advise. 
Also, will they be considering GNIIT in anyways? 

I suppose MCA from GGSIPU, Delhi will be considered as ICT major? 
Please advise.
Thanks.


----------



## Kariznin

Also, guys I have a confusion on one thing.

That does it make any difference for getting assessment under categories: 
Developer programmer - 261312
Software engineer - 261313	

As, I think both have similar kind of generic r & r.

Please advise.


----------



## batcoder0619

Kariznin said:


> Also, guys I have a confusion on one thing.
> 
> That does it make any difference for getting assessment under categories:
> Developer programmer - 261312
> Software engineer - 261313
> 
> As, I think both have similar kind of generic r & r.
> 
> Please advise.


Not at all. You can choose either of them


----------



## omarsh

*Bsc in Computer science and MSc in Management*

Hi Guys,

I have Bachelors in Computer Science and Masters in business management and I have a question, if I submit my masters in management degree along with my bachelors in computer science for ASC assessment will it result in me getting ICT Minor because of the masters even though my Bsc is ICT major?

I'm just planning to submit my masters to verify the time gap I have in my CV which I spent studying my masters.

Appreciate your help.
Regards,
Omar


----------



## nitmanit02

*URGENT: *** "Old dated" Service certificate/third party declaration*

Hi,
I need to know for ACS, how old should the Service certificate/third party declaration should be as compared to the ACS application submission date.

Actually I had got the service certificates from my previous companies last year with date Mar-2014, and also the notarized copies have date mentioned as Mar-2014. But I did not go for ACS at that time. If I want to apply for ACS now, can I use the same service certificates and notarized copies to submit (date Mar 2014)?

Thanks.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*In my view*, the Service Letters and its notarized copies from last year for your previous employments should work.


For current employment get a NEW one done.




nitmanit02 said:


> Hi,
> I need to know for ACS, how old should the Service certificate/third party declaration should be as compared to the ACS application submission date.
> 
> Actually I had got the service certificates from my previous companies last year with date Mar-2014, and also the notarized copies have date mentioned as Mar-2014. But I did not go for ACS at that time. If I want to apply for ACS now, can I use the same service certificates and notarized copies to submit (date Mar 2014)?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## RyanNguyen

nitmanit02 said:


> Hi,
> I need to know for ACS, how old should the Service certificate/third party declaration should be as compared to the ACS application submission date.
> 
> Actually I had got the service certificates from my previous companies last year with date Mar-2014, and also the notarized copies have date mentioned as Mar-2014. But I did not go for ACS at that time. If I want to apply for ACS now, can I use the same service certificates and notarized copies to submit (date Mar 2014)?
> 
> Thanks.


As I understand service certificate is valid forever, because it tells everyone about your service years at a company, and the date of created certificate is not the point to judge your service years. Furthermore, if someone do Statutory Declaration (previous company was closed), ACS requires one of documents that includes Service Certificate belong with SD. Then if ACS base on that old of certificate, it won't make sense. :eyebrows:


----------



## nitmanit02

Jeeten#80 said:


> *In my view*, the Service Letters and its notarized copies from last year for your previous employments should work.
> 
> 
> For current employment get a NEW one done.


Thanks Jeeten,
Also I went through FAQs in ACS website, they mention the same:

*I have an old reference letter from my previous company; do I need to provide a
more recent version for a skills assessment?*
Only the dates noted on the employment reference will count towards your assessment result. If there is a period employment not mentioned on your old employment reference, it would be advisable to update the reference.


----------



## nitmanit02

RyanNguyen said:


> As I understand service certificate is valid forever, because it tells everyone about your service years at a company, and the date of created certificate is not the point to judge your service years. Furthermore, if someone do Statutory Declaration (previous company was closed), ACS requires one of documents that includes Service Certificate belong with SD. Then if ACS base on that old of certificate, it won't make sense. :eyebrows:


Thanks Ryan,
Also I went through FAQs in ACS website, they mention the same:

*I have an old reference letter from my previous company; do I need to provide a more recent version for a skills assessment?*
Only the dates noted on the employment reference will count towards your assessment result. If there is a period employment not mentioned on your old employment reference, it would be advisable to update the reference.


----------



## Kariznin

Hi Guys! 

Got a +ve assessment for Developer programmer 261312 code from ACS this morning. 

It just completed in 1.5 days  

They have gone super quick these days. 

Submitted 21st June 2036Hrs
+ve assessment 23rd June 1145Hrs

Now, looking forward to get my wife's assessment done. Some of her documents still need to be recollected. 

Thanks all for your support & guidance.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


That was super quick!


*Congratulations!!!*


How many episodes did you submit for evaluation?




Kariznin said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Got a +ve assessment for Developer programmer 261312 code from ACS this morning.
> 
> It just completed in 1.5 days
> 
> They have gone super quick these days.
> 
> Submitted 21st June 2036Hrs
> +ve assessment 23rd June 1145Hrs
> 
> Now, looking forward to get my wife's assessment done. Some of her documents still need to be recollected.
> 
> Thanks all for your support & guidance.


----------



## Kariznin

Jeeten#80 said:


> That was super quick!
> 
> Congratulations!!!
> 
> How many episodes did you submit for evaluation?


Thanks jeeten! 

In all, 6 episodes were submitted. 3 for work and 3 for qualifications. I hope I am getting this word 'episode' right. 

Was a little susceptible for Last one, as it was not specific to my technology but in sync with the roles and responsibilities for developer programmer code. 

At the end, it was all good.


----------



## krish4aus

*Request for Info!*

Hello Friends,

I'm a new member in this forum and have read lot of useful information from the threads. Firstly, I would like to thank you all for all the information provided so far.

Hope you guys can help on my below query,

I have a total experience of 8 yrs in IT but my Engineering was Non-IT background. I understand from the agent that I will not get any points for my experience.
If this is true, I will fall short of 5 pts and would have to apply for State Sponsorship.
I did MBA in Technlogy Management via Distance Education while working, will this be considered?

If these questions are already addressed please share the link for me to read through.

Thanks,
Krish


----------



## izharkazmi

I applied for acs assessment on 18th June and still waiting for the result. Stuck in stage 4 since 24th June.


----------



## spark92

Hey for those who have applied:

I would like to know how other people used their reference letter.

I pretty much copied pasted the whole content here:
http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0019/7570/Skilled-Employment-Reference-Example.pdf

And I took the duties from here directly:
https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/7641/ANZSCO-Descriptions-2015.pdf

I removed the bits that I didn't do such as instead of:


"writing, updating and maintaining technical program, end user documentation and operational procedures"

I changed it into:

"writing, updating and maintaining technical program and operational procedures"

Then I got my manager signed it on company's letterhead. Will go to JP for certification.

Just wondering if anyone got approvals/rejections doing similar to mine? Also for those who got their approvals done, and did the reference letter different, how did you write yours?

Also 

I graduated in July (2014) and I also started working in july (2014), then changed jobs in february, and I didn't work 3 business days within February. I found this document:
https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset.../Understanding-the-ACS-Result-Letter-2014.pdf

According to the example there is similar case:
Dates: 01/08 - 04/09 (1yrs 3mths)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: IBM
Country: CHINA
Dates: 04/09 - 12/09 (0yrs 8mths)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: Microsoft
Country: INDIA

While it doesn't say whether this person started working right after the day of resignation, april month is still counted. But I asked ACS whether my situation will count as one year, and they didn't give descriptive answer (just said month by month basis) then I asked clarification and they said:
"For the month to be considered you will need to work the full month."
Another unclear response.

I guess my question is, for those who changed jobs, how did ACS count your months?


----------



## izharkazmi

izharkazmi said:


> I applied for acs assessment on 18th June and still waiting for the result. Stuck in stage 4 since 24th June.


Finally, I got the result.

lodged 18th June 2015
Result +ve assessment (263111) 2nd July 2015


----------



## VickyNZ

Kariznin said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Got a +ve assessment for Developer programmer 261312 code from ACS this morning.
> 
> It just completed in 1.5 days
> 
> They have gone super quick these days.
> 
> Submitted 21st June 2036Hrs
> +ve assessment 23rd June 1145Hrs
> 
> Now, looking forward to get my wife's assessment done. Some of her documents still need to be recollected.
> 
> Thanks all for your support & guidance.


To get 5 points for partner your partner experience has to be on same code 261312 or it can be any ACS occupation


----------



## remyx

izharkazmi said:


> Finally, I got the result.
> 
> lodged 18th June 2015
> Result +ve assessment (263111) 2nd July 2015


Congratulations... Seems like the process is fast nowadays...


----------



## timfong

I submitted my application on 25th Jun. Am still waiting for the result. Fingercrossed


----------



## remyx

Also waiting for result... Meanwhile, practicing for IELTS... Haha~


----------



## Jeeten#80

It has to be on the same Occupation list.

IF your Occupation is on SOL then your Partners occupation also has to be on SOL Likewise for CSOL.



> *Partner skills*
> 
> You can receive five points if, when you are invited to apply for this visa, your partner provides evidence that they:
> 
> 
> were under 50 years of age
> had at least competent English
> had nominated an occupation on the same skilled occupation list as your nominated occupation
> had been assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for the nominated occupation.





VickyNZ said:


> To get 5 points for partner your partner experience has to be on same code 261312 or it can be any ACS occupation


----------



## Aquarian25

To the Forum members, I have a query and hopefully someone could answer it based on their experience.

Query: I am a Software Engineer and holds B.Tech and Masters degree in Computer Science. I will be completing 7 years of IT experience in August 2015. If I file for ACS right now, I should be getting 5 points as ACS will deduct 2 years of experience from my total experience and it will be less than 5 years(4 yr & 11 mon) and I will be getting 5 points for my work experience instead of 10.

Will it be a good idea to file for ACS right now and get 5 points for experience? Also assuming I got my ACS done now, if I file my EOI in August, can I claim 10 points as my total experience will become 5 years(7-2), while using the current ACS results? 

Just confused that whether ACS provides us the points for the experience or DIBP? Do I need to get another ACS approval after completing 7 years, to claim 10 points?


----------



## remyx

Aquarian25 said:


> To the Forum members, I have a query and hopefully someone could answer it based on their experience.
> 
> Query: I am a Software Engineer and holds B.Tech and Masters degree in Computer Science. I will be completing 7 years of IT experience in August 2015. If I file for ACS right now, I should be getting 5 points as ACS will deduct 2 years of experience from my total experience and it will be less than 5 years(4 yr & 11 mon) and I will be getting 5 points for my work experience instead of 10.
> 
> Will it be a good idea to file for ACS right now and get 5 points for experience? Also assuming I got my ACS done now, if I file my EOI in August, can I claim 10 points as my total experience will become 5 years(7-2), while using the current ACS results?
> 
> Just confused that whether ACS provides us the points for the experience or DIBP? Do I need to get another ACS approval after completing 7 years, to claim 10 points?


The work experience should be accumulative. If your last job, which is your current job, which you are still work under the same company, your reference letter will be reflecting "to date". So unless there is changes in that, you can still get the points when you submit EOI. Bear in mind that there is an expiry date to the result of ACS. if everything is done before the expiry should be fine.

Sorry if there is any information which is false but, that is all I have gathered so far. =)


----------



## rameshkd

Aquarian25 said:


> To the Forum members, I have a query and hopefully someone could answer it based on their experience.
> 
> Query: I am a Software Engineer and holds B.Tech and Masters degree in Computer Science. I will be completing 7 years of IT experience in August 2015. If I file for ACS right now, I should be getting 5 points as ACS will deduct 2 years of experience from my total experience and it will be less than 5 years(4 yr & 11 mon) and I will be getting 5 points for my work experience instead of 10.
> 
> Will it be a good idea to file for ACS right now and get 5 points for experience? Also assuming I got my ACS done now, if I file my EOI in August, can I claim 10 points as my total experience will become 5 years(7-2), while using the current ACS results?
> 
> Just confused that whether ACS provides us the points for the experience or DIBP? Do I need to get another ACS approval after completing 7 years, to claim 10 points?


Yes you can claim 10 points while you file your EOI in Aug, but on condition that you continue to work on the same organisation in the same role.
You will also be required to furnish proofs when you submit your visa application that you still work in the same role & organisation on the date when the EOI points were claimed.


----------



## Aquarian25

rameshkd said:


> Yes you can claim 10 points while you file your EOI in Aug, but on condition that you continue to work on the same organisation in the same role.
> You will also be required to furnish proofs when you submit your visa application that you still work in the same role & organisation on the date when the EOI points were claimed.


Thanks Ramesh for the quick response. I forgot to add that I started my career with this company in Aug-2008 and still part of it. So it would be continuous experience of 6 yrs and 11 months. 

My company doesn't provide the experience letter generally and somehow Last year in September, I managed to get an experience letter from HR with S/W Engg roles and responsibilities. I am actually thinking of using the same experience letter issued in Sep-2014 for my ACS evaluation (which will show my experience as 4 yrs & 2 mons)

So even if I use the old reference letter from 2014, Do I still need to furnish a new one while filing an EOI? It would be little hard for me to get it again in a year from HR. Also not sure if my Manager would be signing the statuary declaration.


----------



## Aquarian25

remyx said:


> The work experience should be accumulative. If your last job, which is your current job, which you are still work under the same company, your reference letter will be reflecting "to date". So unless there is changes in that, you can still get the points when you submit EOI. Bear in mind that there is an expiry date to the result of ACS. if everything is done before the expiry should be fine.
> 
> Sorry if there is any information which is false but, that is all I have gathered so far. =)


Thanks a lot Remyx. I have updated my query as another post. Please respond, if you have any insights.


----------



## KeeDa

Aquarian25 said:


> Thanks Ramesh for the quick response. I forgot to add that I started my career with this company in Aug-2008 and still part of it. So it would be continuous experience of 6 yrs and 11 months.
> 
> My company doesn't provide the experience letter generally and somehow Last year in September, I managed to get an experience letter from HR with S/W Engg roles and responsibilities. I am actually thinking of using the same experience letter issued in Sep-2014 for my ACS evaluation (which will show my experience as 4 yrs & 2 mons)
> 
> So even if I use the old reference letter from 2014, Do I still need to furnish a new one while filing an EOI? It would be little hard for me to get it again in a year from HR. Also not sure if my Manager would be signing the statuary declaration.


Even if working in the same company, you will still have to prove that you continue to perform the same duties as stated in the earlier letter. It is not uncommon that companies put employees on bench or software developers into testing projects. In absence of evidence about your continued work experience in the same occupation, the CO has all rights to assume that you did not work in the same occupation. Try and ask your HR to re-issue the letter with a new date. If not, get a senior manager/ colleague to vouch for your skills and declare them on a notarized stamp paper.

Edit: If manager does not sign, then reference from a colleague who is not at a junior position also works well. Ref: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...stion-regarding-work-reference-colleague.html*


----------



## Aquarian25

KeeDa said:


> Even if working in the same company, you will still have to prove that you continue to perform the same duties as stated in the earlier letter. It is not uncommon that companies put employees on bench or software developers into testing projects. In absence of evidence about your continued work experience in the same occupation, the CO has all rights to assume that you did not work in the same occupation. Try and ask your HR to re-issue the letter with a new date. If not, get a senior manager/ colleague to vouch for your skills and declare them on a notarized stamp paper.
> 
> Edit: If manager does not sign, then reference from a colleague who is not at a junior position also works well. Ref: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...stion-regarding-work-reference-colleague.html*


Thanks Keeda for your valuable inputs.. It's been very helpful for me to understand how it works. Earlier I was assuming that once you get an ACS approval, CO will not ask for anything from Experience point of view as ACS letter would have stated everything.

So it looks like I should get an updated reference letter/statuary declaration and then file for ACS evaluation, as it will serve both ACS and EOI purposes with my latest experience, rather than using last years reference letter.


----------



## remyx

Aquarian25 said:


> Thanks Ramesh for the quick response. I forgot to add that I started my career with this company in Aug-2008 and still part of it. So it would be continuous experience of 6 yrs and 11 months.
> 
> My company doesn't provide the experience letter generally and somehow Last year in September, I managed to get an experience letter from HR with S/W Engg roles and responsibilities. I am actually thinking of using the same experience letter issued in Sep-2014 for my ACS evaluation (which will show my experience as 4 yrs & 2 mons)
> 
> So even if I use the old reference letter from 2014, Do I still need to furnish a new one while filing an EOI? It would be little hard for me to get it again in a year from HR. Also not sure if my Manager would be signing the statuary declaration.


Reference letter = company letterhead with signature and contact information of senior colleague.

Statutory declaration = unable to obtain company letterhead but there is someone who was your previous supervisor that would help you sign the document "sworn before" a witness.

Then both have to be certifed "True certified Copy of Original" by a legal professional.


----------



## KeeDa

remyx said:


> Reference letter = company letterhead with signature and contact information of senior colleague.
> 
> Statutory declaration = unable to obtain company letterhead but there is someone who was your previous supervisor that would help you sign the document "sworn before" a witness.
> 
> Then both have to be certifed "True certified Copy of Original" by a legal professional.


Not entirely correct. The statutory declaration from supervisor on a non-judicial stamp paper should not be copied and certified. It just has to be scanned and uploaded as-is.


----------



## remyx

KeeDa said:


> Not entirely correct. The statutory declaration from supervisor on a non-judicial stamp paper should not be copied and certified. It just has to be scanned and uploaded as-is.


Damn... Wasted money to certified true copy then..


----------



## kkkish

Hi all,

I have added the below roles and responsibilities for ACS skills assessment under Software Engineer (SOC), can someone help if these skills will be sufficient to get a positive result?

Any help is highly appreciated.

Employer1: Aug2009-Sep2011

	Implement software system as per the requirement documents and provide post implementation support.
	Create and execute application test scripts, scenarios and test plans during unit, Integration and System testing.
	Design and implementation of web service API’s for voicemail customers.
	Work across all phases of software development from scope definition to deployment utilizing SDLC methodologies.
	Interface with the business users and other project stake holders to analyze, interpret and identify business requirements, scope, issues and solutions.
	Creating user manuals and training documentation, and conducting formal training sessions.
	Collaborating and coordinating with QA leads to ensure requirements are addressed in technical design and development.
	Develop unit and functional test cases, coordinate and implement system testing.
	Fixing all defects that are reported by QA team and end customers.
	Provide and receive support from the other experienced team members.


Employer2: Sep2011 to April2015
	Designing and writing software program applications that meet system and customer requirements.
	Diagnosing and debugging (with various tools) to correct bugs and errors in existing source code of applications.
	Providing extensive support to all internal and external customers.
	Identifying technology limitations to the existing applications and designing solutions to the existing drawbacks to improve performance.
	Automating regression tests through scripts.
	Design and implementation of user friendly API’s to internal teams during integration of various tools.
	Providing knowledge transfer to junior or new engineers on existing products.
	Work across all phases of software development from scope definition to deployment utilizing SDLC methodologies.
	Preparing the process flow of existing processes based on the inputs from SMEs (Subject Matter Experts).
	Interface with the business users and other project stake holders to analyze, interpret and identify business requirements, scope, issues and solutions.
	Creating user and training documentation, and conducting formal training sessions.
	Collaborating and coordinating with QA leads to ensure requirements are addressed in technical design and development.
	Develop unit and functional test cases, coordinate and implement system testing.
	Fixing all defects that are reported by QA team and end customers.

Thanks.


----------



## RyanNguyen

remyx said:


> Damn... Wasted money to certified true copy then..


Hi, so far I understand all document must be certified TRUE COPY. It doesn't matter what kind of paper you are using to do. Because I did ask ACS about this term already. I asked them that I did SD at Australian Embassy, then should I need to get them certified? ACS answered me "MUST get certified TRUE COPY". It caused surprisingly to officer at Australian Embassy as they thought that scanned original one could do. The cost for SD is cheaper than of getting certified TRUE COPY at Embassy.


----------



## Kariznin

kkkish said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have added the below roles and responsibilities for ACS skills assessment under Software Engineer (SOC), can someone help if these skills will be sufficient to get a positive result?
> 
> Any help is highly appreciated.
> 
> Employer1: Aug2009-Sep2011
> 
> 	Implement software system as per the requirement documents and provide post implementation support.
> 	Create and execute application test scripts, scenarios and test plans during unit, Integration and System testing.
> 	Design and implementation of web service API’s for voicemail customers.
> 	Work across all phases of software development from scope definition to deployment utilizing SDLC methodologies.
> 	Interface with the business users and other project stake holders to analyze, interpret and identify business requirements, scope, issues and solutions.
> 	Creating user manuals and training documentation, and conducting formal training sessions.
> 	Collaborating and coordinating with QA leads to ensure requirements are addressed in technical design and development.
> 	Develop unit and functional test cases, coordinate and implement system testing.
> 	Fixing all defects that are reported by QA team and end customers.
> 	Provide and receive support from the other experienced team members.
> 
> Employer2: Sep2011 to April2015
> 	Designing and writing software program applications that meet system and customer requirements.
> 	Diagnosing and debugging (with various tools) to correct bugs and errors in existing source code of applications.
> 	Providing extensive support to all internal and external customers.
> 	Identifying technology limitations to the existing applications and designing solutions to the existing drawbacks to improve performance.
> 	Automating regression tests through scripts.
> 	Design and implementation of user friendly API’s to internal teams during integration of various tools.
> 	Providing knowledge transfer to junior or new engineers on existing products.
> 	Work across all phases of software development from scope definition to deployment utilizing SDLC methodologies.
> 	Preparing the process flow of existing processes based on the inputs from SMEs (Subject Matter Experts).
> 	Interface with the business users and other project stake holders to analyze, interpret and identify business requirements, scope, issues and solutions.
> 	Creating user and training documentation, and conducting formal training sessions.
> 	Collaborating and coordinating with QA leads to ensure requirements are addressed in technical design and development.
> 	Develop unit and functional test cases, coordinate and implement system testing.
> 	Fixing all defects that are reported by QA team and end customers.
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, these points are sufficient to get a positive assessment as they are in sync with the generic roles and responsibilities for the software engineer code.


----------



## remyx

RyanNguyen said:


> Hi, so far I understand all document must be certified TRUE COPY. It doesn't matter what kind of paper you are using to do. Because I did ask ACS about this term already. I asked them that I did SD at Australian Embassy, then should I need to get them certified? ACS answered me "MUST get certified TRUE COPY". It caused surprisingly to officer at Australian Embassy as they thought that scanned original one could do. The cost for SD is cheaper than of getting certified TRUE COPY at Embassy.


Haha~ You are right. Singapore Australia High Commission charges 22 SGD for witness signing on Statutory Declaration and 34 SGD for "True Certified of Original" but, they also provided colour or black and white copy for the "True Certified of Original".


----------



## gd2015

Hi Guys
I applied for ACS assessment on 4th July , 2015 and currently my application is in Stage 4. 

Does it mean that Stage 3 is crossed or in case assessor needs extra document can he/she still send it to Stage 3?

Also, with regards to the certified True Copy stamp , my notary has certified with the stamp stating " I have reviewed the original document and attest that this is a true and exact copy of the original".
Is this stamping enough to satify the ACS requirement?


----------



## remyx

gd2015 said:


> Hi Guys
> I applied for ACS assessment on 4th July , 2015 and currently my application is in Stage 4.
> 
> Does it mean that Stage 3 is crossed or in case assessor needs extra document can he/she still send it to Stage 3?
> 
> Also, with regards to the certified True Copy stamp , my notary has certified with the stamp stating " I have reviewed the original document and attest that this is a true and exact copy of the original".
> Is this stamping enough to satify the ACS requirement?


Yoz... The stage is passed.. Just wait... =)


----------



## mukeshsharma

I Applied for RPL , 2nd July and it is still at stage -2 allocated since last 5 days , does that mean problem , i have 1% ICT content in my degree and i have applied for BA , RPL assessment . Any suggestion what may be going on . ???


----------



## ashwini_2015

Hi All,

I Have few queries w.r.t. ACS Skill Assessment. I am Planning to apply under the ANZSCO code 261111 - ICT Business Analyst.

1. My passport is expiring in Jan 2016. Do i need to wait for a new passport to go ahead with the skill assessment

2. My Academic Qualifications are
- MBA : Finance and IT
- BE - Electronics and Communication
Please advise if my qualifications would be considered relevant for Business Analyst Code

3. My Work Experience
- 1 year and 7 months as a software engineer before my MBA.
- 5 years as Business Analyst post my MBA
Please suggest how much of my experience would be considered relevant. Please note after my first work experience, i quit and did a Full time MBA for 2 Yrs

Thanks,
Ashwini


----------



## timfong

I got my +ve skill assessment. I'm surprised that they do not deduct the 2 years experience in my profile, maybe this is due to my Australian (onshore) degree - "AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing". And I can have additional 5 pts to my point test now. Woohoo..


----------



## rameshkd

timfong said:


> I got my +ve skill assessment. I'm surprised that they do not deduct the 2 years experience in my profile, maybe this is due to my Australian (onshore) degree - "AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing". And I can have additional 5 pts to my point test now. Woohoo..


Congratulations . I hope you're intending to apply for 485 visa in which case there is not need of prior experience.


----------



## timfong

rameshkd said:


> Congratulations . I hope you're intending to apply for 485 visa in which case there is not need of prior experience.


Thanks. I'm not recently graduated from Australia. It has been 5 years ago . So I will go for 189 or 190 depending how much i can score in IELTS this weekend. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## borak

izharkazmi said:


> Finally, I got the result.
> 
> lodged 18th June 2015
> Result +ve assessment (263111) 2nd July 2015


Salaam Izhar,
Bro are you from Pakistan, if yes then help me out, i got a bit confusion with my ACS assessment...


----------



## rameshkd

timfong said:


> Thanks. I'm not recently graduated from Australia. It has been 5 years ago . So I will go for 189 or 190 depending how much i can score in IELTS this weekend. :fingerscrossed:


Well in that case ,you'll need atleast 1 year of experience. Refer the guidehttps://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria-2014.pdf
unless I've not understood the guide.


----------



## mukeshsharma

mukeshsharma said:


> I Applied for RPL , 2nd July and it is still at stage -2 allocated since last 5 days , does that mean problem , i have 1% ICT content in my degree and i have applied for BA , RPL assessment . Any suggestion what may be going on . ???




Can anyone suggest what may be going on , my degree has almost nil ICT content :-(


----------



## timfong

rameshkd said:


> Well in that case ,you'll need atleast 1 year of experience. Refer the guidehttps://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria-2014.pdf
> unless I've not understood the guide.


Yes, according to the guide, it will deduct 1 year experience from my overall experience. However, form the ACS result, it's something like below. My work experience counted right after I graduated. Maybe they count my internship in my degree, but I didn't submit any reference for the internship though.



> Your qualification have been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Information Technology and Systems from Monash University completed December 2009 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> The following employment after December 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.


----------



## gd2015

Hi Guys
I got my positive ACS assessment today. I am Electical and Electronics Engineer and I applied for ICT Business Analyst. ACS has deducted 4 years of experience as expected.
However what's surprising is that my degree has been assessesd as major in computing.

"Your Bachelor of Engineering from Manipal University completed May 2009 has been assessed
as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
The following employment after June 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code."

As per my understanding in case of ICT major, only 2 years should have been deducted. I am fine with the assessment as such but I was just wondering why still 4 years have been deducted.


----------



## mukeshsharma

gd2015 said:


> Hi Guys
> I got my positive ACS assessment today. I am Electical and Electronics Engineer and I applied for ICT Business Analyst. ACS has deducted 4 years of experience as expected.
> However what's surprising is that my degree has been assessesd as major in computing.
> 
> "Your Bachelor of Engineering from Manipal University completed May 2009 has been assessed
> as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> The following employment after June 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
> level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code."
> 
> As per my understanding in case of ICT major, only 2 years should have been deducted. I am fine with the assessment as such but I was just wondering why still 4 years have been deducted.




man when did you applied ? How many days it took for the results ?? :fingerscrossed:

i am really worried :-(


----------



## gd2015

mukeshsharma said:


> man when did you applied ? How many days it took for the results ?? :fingerscrossed:
> 
> i am really worried :-(


Applied on 05/07/2015
Positive assessment on 08/07/2015
Took total 3 days.


----------



## borak

*Acs*



gd2015 said:


> Applied on 05/07/2015
> Positive assessment on 08/07/2015
> Took total 3 days.


Hi Bro,

I have Software Engineering Degree which is a 4 years degree from university, but my ACS result was very confusing, ACS assessed it as AQF Associate Degree, some body has any clue...

Thanks


----------



## mukeshsharma

gd2015 said:


> Applied on 05/07/2015
> Positive assessment on 08/07/2015
> Took total 3 days.



Mine is 7TH day today. May be i applied for RPL thats why it is taking time . They have read all my gyan about two -three projects . :juggle:


----------



## nitmanit02

***IMP: Regarding new employment details*

Hi All,
I have one query.

I have around 8.9 years of experience. 
I have left my previous job in May 2015, and just joined new organization 2 days back. (July 2015) (was on sabbatical for 2 months)

For ACS assessment, I will be submitting all relevant documents for previous jobs.

But for new job (just 2 days duration), I will not be available to provide any documents apart from Offer Letter, as its just 2 days duration, no one will be able to provide me Service certificate or statutory declaration for just this short duration. Additionally I do not want my new employer to know about ACS.

Is it OK if I do not provide details of new job for ACS assessment? Will there be any impact on my ACS application, can they reject based on this?

Thanks,
Nitin


----------



## nitmanit02

Hi Guys,
Please help me on this query below, I have to submit ACS by tomorrow.




nitmanit02 said:


> Hi All,
> I have one query.
> 
> I have around 8.9 years of experience.
> I have left my previous job in May 2015, and just joined new organization 2 days back. (July 2015) (was on sabbatical for 2 months)
> 
> For ACS assessment, I will be submitting all relevant documents for previous jobs.
> 
> But for new job (just 2 days duration), I will not be available to provide any documents apart from Offer Letter, as its just 2 days duration, no one will be able to provide me Service certificate or statutory declaration for just this short duration. Additionally I do not want my new employer to know about ACS.
> 
> Is it OK if I do not provide details of new job for ACS assessment? Will there be any impact on my ACS application, can they reject based on this?
> 
> Thanks,
> Nitin


----------



## nitmanit02

One more qs guys,
is it mandatory to have "notarized DATE" mentioned on notarized copies?



nitmanit02 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Please help me on this query below, I have to submit ACS by tomorrow.


----------



## nitmanit02

***IMP: ACS related Qs*

Hi All,
Sorry, I have a lot of questions so consolidating in 1 message:

1. is it mandatory to have "notarized DATE" mentioned on notarized copies?, the notary officer did not mention/print.
I think in ACS guidelines, it says date shud be there. Anybody got +ve asessment even if notarization DATE was not mentioned?
Note: not to be confused with original document print date  

2. I have around 8.9 years of experience.
I have left my previous job in May 2015, and just joined new organization 2 days back. (July 2015) (was on sabbatical for 2 months)

For ACS assessment, I will be submitting all relevant documents for previous jobs.
But for new job (just 2 days duration), I will not be available to provide any documents apart from Offer Letter, as its just 2 days duration, no one will be able to provide me Service certificate or statutory declaration for just this short duration. Additionally I do not want my new employer to know about ACS.
Is it OK if I do not provide details of new job for ACS assessment? Will there be any impact on my ACS application, can they reject based on this?

3. I have to create an application, but I had already submitted one in past, so only option is "Linking to an earlier application".
When I linked my old application, I am not able to delete my old attachments (education and job related, they are in non-editable mode), in website it is clearly written "Each qualification should only be entered once – with one or more related attachments. Please do not duplicate qualification entries."

So how will I attach new documents for same qualifications and job details (I have got fresh notarization of all attchments, also there are more documents to be attched for same job)


Thanks in advance


----------



## winselvin

bumba said:


> I got my ACS result letter today. Positive assessment under asco coode 2371-79 (C#) with MODL specification.
> 
> Now planning for state nomination, then apply for DIAC.


Congratulations!.

Am planning to apply ACS.
Could you please send me a sample Job description to my mail ID ([email protected]).


Thanks in Advance
Selvin


----------



## jannayaksingh

I had a positive ACS skill asssessment under as a software tester in 2014, but got rejected by Vic state gov. Now I am planning to get myself assessed as a software engg, but the ACS application is being linked to my previous details. I am not able to remove the previous documents attached . I have to upload new documents covering a refined set of roles and responsibilities. Any one having similar exp or guide me through this.


----------



## nitmanit02

Hi jannayaksingh,
I had the same problem, just see 2 posts back, I have mentioned the same thing.
Lets see if we get answers.
My problem is I have changed a job, so I have to update old details, also I have to attach recent docs.



jannayaksingh said:


> I had a positive ACS skill asssessment under as a software tester in 2014, but got rejected by Vic state gov. Now I am planning to get myself assessed as a software engg, but the ACS application is being linked to my previous details. I am not able to remove the previous documents attached . I have to upload new documents covering a refined set of roles and responsibilities. Any one having similar exp or guide me through this.


----------



## jannayaksingh

I don't think we have any other option nitmanit. What i was planning to upload the new documents with an updated word appended ? What do u think


----------



## nitmanit02

Let's wait for a day and see if someone can answer here. 
Do you know the answers to other 2 qs that I have posted?




jannayaksingh said:


> I don't think we have any other option nitmanit. What i was planning to upload the new documents with an updated word appended ? What do u think


----------



## flyhi

Hi Members,

I would like to apply for ACS, with one year australian work experience due in a few months. 
I would be submitting an EOI at the end of the year 2015 by then which i would have completed my one year in Australia.
At the time my Skill assessment i would have not completed one year in australia, i would like to know how would my experience then 
be considered at the time of submitting an EOI, please provide your inputs. Should i wait untill my one year of completion in australia 
in order to gain the addition 5 points for the local experience or my skill assessment would be revalidated at the time of submitting my EOI, 

Please clarify.


----------



## ashwini_2015

Dear Experts,

I wanted some information regarding statutory declaration by colleague for work experience.

Should I take declaration from my friend in the same project, who has joined along with me with the same designation

Or 

Should i take declaration from another colleague who is having a higher designation, bus has joined my current organization a year back. Please note i have been working in the same organization for 5 yrs

Also, please suggest is it advisable to submit two declarations for the some company

Thanks,
Ashwini


----------



## KeeDa

ashwini_2015 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I wanted some information regarding statutory declaration by colleague for work experience.
> 
> Should I take declaration from my friend in the same project, who has joined along with me with the same designation
> 
> Or
> 
> Should i take declaration from another colleague who is having a higher designation, bus has joined my current organization a year back. Please note i have been working in the same organization for 5 yrs
> 
> Also, please suggest is it advisable to submit two declarations for the some company
> 
> Thanks,
> Ashwini


The person who joined the organization cannot (or rather should not) really vouch for your skills for that period when he did not even know you. SD from a peer at the same level would also work out just fine.

Yes, you can submit 2 from the same company- for instance- you had 2 different supervisors during your tenure there, so each one will write for the periods they were your supervisors.


----------



## KeeDa

flyhi said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> I would like to apply for ACS, with one year australian work experience due in a few months.
> I would be submitting an EOI at the end of the year 2015 by then which i would have completed my one year in Australia.
> At the time my Skill assessment i would have not completed one year in australia, i would like to know how would my experience then
> be considered at the time of submitting an EOI, please provide your inputs. Should i wait untill my one year of completion in australia
> in order to gain the addition 5 points for the local experience or my skill assessment would be revalidated at the time of submitting my EOI,
> 
> Please clarify.


You can get assessed before completing one year and claim one years worth of work experience in your EOI that you would file later. Yes, it will be considered. All experience deemed skilled by ACS after a certain date gets considered. So, as long as this date (called as skill-met-date) does not cut short your recent one years' worth of Australian experience, you can claim 5 points for it.


----------



## KeeDa

nitmanit02 said:


> Hi All,
> I have one query.
> 
> I have around 8.9 years of experience.
> I have left my previous job in May 2015, and just joined new organization 2 days back. (July 2015) (was on sabbatical for 2 months)
> 
> For ACS assessment, I will be submitting all relevant documents for previous jobs.
> 
> But for new job (just 2 days duration), I will not be available to provide any documents apart from Offer Letter, as its just 2 days duration, no one will be able to provide me Service certificate or statutory declaration for just this short duration. Additionally I do not want my new employer to know about ACS.
> 
> Is it OK if I do not provide details of new job for ACS assessment? Will there be any impact on my ACS application, can they reject based on this?
> 
> Thanks,
> Nitin


Nitin,
No, they won't reject because you claim to be unemployed since 2 months. You will be assessed based on your earlier work experience of 8.9 years.


----------



## nitmanit02

Hi Keeda, 
Thanks .
Could you please answer the below questions as well



nitmanit02 said:


> Hi All,
> Sorry, I have a lot of questions so consolidating in 1 message:
> 
> 1. is it mandatory to have "notarized DATE" mentioned on notarized copies?, the notary officer did not mention/print.
> I think in ACS guidelines, it says date shud be there. Anybody got +ve asessment even if notarization DATE was not mentioned?
> Note: not to be confused with original document print date
> 
> 2. I have to create an application, but I had already submitted one in past, so only option is "Linking to an earlier application".
> When I linked my old application, I am not able to delete my old attachments (education and job related, they are in non-editable mode), in website it is clearly written "Each qualification should only be entered once &#150; with one or more related attachments. Please do not duplicate qualification entries."
> 
> So how will I attach new documents for same qualifications and job details (I have got fresh notarization of all attchments, also there are more documents to be attched for same job) additionally there will be 2 declarations now, old and new so it might be confusing as I m not able to delete old one
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## KeeDa

nitmanit02 said:


> Hi All,
> Sorry, I have a lot of questions so consolidating in 1 message:
> 
> 1. is it mandatory to have "notarized DATE" mentioned on notarized copies?, the notary officer did not mention/print.
> I think in ACS guidelines, it says date shud be there. Anybody got +ve asessment even if notarization DATE was not mentioned?
> Note: not to be confused with original document print date
> 
> 2. I have around 8.9 years of experience.
> I have left my previous job in May 2015, and just joined new organization 2 days back. (July 2015) (was on sabbatical for 2 months)
> 
> For ACS assessment, I will be submitting all relevant documents for previous jobs.
> But for new job (just 2 days duration), I will not be available to provide any documents apart from Offer Letter, as its just 2 days duration, no one will be able to provide me Service certificate or statutory declaration for just this short duration. Additionally I do not want my new employer to know about ACS.
> Is it OK if I do not provide details of new job for ACS assessment? Will there be any impact on my ACS application, can they reject based on this?
> 
> 3. I have to create an application, but I had already submitted one in past, so only option is "Linking to an earlier application".
> When I linked my old application, I am not able to delete my old attachments (education and job related, they are in non-editable mode), in website it is clearly written "Each qualification should only be entered once – with one or more related attachments. Please do not duplicate qualification entries."
> 
> So how will I attach new documents for same qualifications and job details (I have got fresh notarization of all attchments, also there are more documents to be attched for same job)
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance



1. My notarized documents do not have any date. Neither does another members' (whose stamps I had seen to clarify this matter).

2. Skip the current short employment. ACS will consider your previous 8.9 years of experience. Also note that they will put an end-date to your assessment- so make sure you claim EOI points only until that date (i.e. put an end-date in your EOI and don't leave it blank).

3. Thats correct. Don't upload duplicates again. If doing reassessment, they already have your earlier documents. Just upload those that you want to get re-assessed. Your qualifications might not have changed. So, skip them altogether. For employment, just get references for only that period which you are re-assessing for. If you can't, then just upload the one for the entire period that you have with you now.


----------



## nitmanit02

KeeDa said:


> 1. My notarized documents do not have any date. Neither does another members' (whose stamps I had seen to clarify this matter).
> 
> 2. Skip the current short employment. ACS will consider your previous 8.9 years of experience. Also note that they will put an end-date to your assessment- so make sure you claim EOI points only until that date (i.e. put an end-date in your EOI and don't leave it blank).
> 
> 3. Thats correct. Don't upload duplicates again. If doing reassessment, they already have your earlier documents. Just upload those that you want to get re-assessed. Your qualifications might not have changed. So, skip them altogether. For employment, just get references for only that period which you are re-assessing for. If you can't, then just upload the one for the entire period that you have with you now.


Thanks a lot Keeda, I got all the answers required 
Also I have asked the same questions to ACS, let's c what they respond, will post here so other ppl might also benefit.


----------



## pareshprince

Hello Guys.

today i collect all data from different threads of this forum and prepare ACS timeline of 2015.

you can see from this links. ACS timeline of 2015


----------



## mukeshsharma

I am at stage for today  , Hope they find my work good


----------



## nitmanit02

Hi guys,
I submitted my ACS today for 2nd time. 1stbtime last yr they did not consider my 4 years of current job, as they did not ask for extra doc, and I also didn't know that I have to submit extra docs.

Anyways, I want to let u guys, who will submit ACS for 2nd time, know the answers to the doubt's I had.
Keeda, a fellow member helped me in getting answers, also I have got official answers from ACS as well. Acc to them

1. No notarization date required in copies unless they are properly verified and notarized.

2. Whatever experience you want to get assessed, just send those docs, ACS will not bother if u do not want to get a particular job/period to be assessed.

3. Most important, you will not be able to delete old docs in ACS so just add new copies that you want to get assessed. In my case for last job, now I have old as well as new Statutory declaration.




nitmanit02 said:


> Hi All,
> Sorry, I have a lot of questions so consolidating in 1 message:
> 
> 1. is it mandatory to have "notarized DATE" mentioned on notarized copies?, the notary officer did not mention/print.
> I think in ACS guidelines, it says date shud be there. Anybody got +ve asessment even if notarization DATE was not mentioned?
> Note: not to be confused with original document print date
> 
> 2. I have around 8.9 years of experience.
> I have left my previous job in May 2015, and just joined new organization 2 days back. (July 2015) (was on sabbatical for 2 months)
> 
> For ACS assessment, I will be submitting all relevant documents for previous jobs.
> But for new job (just 2 days duration), I will not be available to provide any documents apart from Offer Letter, as its just 2 days duration, no one will be able to provide me Service certificate or statutory declaration for just this short duration. Additionally I do not want my new employer to know about ACS.
> Is it OK if I do not provide details of new job for ACS assessment? Will there be any impact on my ACS application, can they reject based on this?
> 
> 3. I have to create an application, but I had already submitted one in past, so only option is "Linking to an earlier application".
> When I linked my old application, I am not able to delete my old attachments (education and job related, they are in non-editable mode), in website it is clearly written "Each qualification should only be entered once &#150; with one or more related attachments. Please do not duplicate qualification entries."
> 
> So how will I attach new documents for same qualifications and job details (I have got fresh notarization of all attchments, also there are more documents to be attched for same job)
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## nitmanit02

Hi Paresh,
Is there a way that we can edit from our side, or do we have to provide details to you?

Applied ACS on 10th July 2015




pareshprince said:


> Hello Guys.
> 
> today i collect all data from different threads of this forum and prepare ACS timeline of 2015.
> 
> you can see from this links. ACS timeline of 2015


----------



## pareshprince

now please try to edit

hope you can edit. i give you access to everyone.


nitmanit02 said:


> Hi Paresh,
> Is there a way that we can edit from our side, or do we have to provide details to you?
> 
> Applied ACS on 10th July 2015


----------



## nitmanit02

pareshprince said:


> now please try to edit
> 
> hope you can edit. i give you access to everyone.


Hi Paresh, Thanks.
I hope you don't mind, I formatted the document for improved readability, and froze columns so that they are visible at all times even if someone scrolls down. The existing data remains unchanged


----------



## shavu

Hi Everyone, This is my first post 

Can someone help me with the ACS formalities, I am looking for a direct link to follow or the checklist to refer.

Thanks in adv.


----------



## arun_kookie

Hello Paresh,
I have submitted mine on 10th july


----------



## nitmanit02

arun_kookie said:


> Hello Paresh,
> I have submitted mine on 10th july


Hi Arun,
Paresh has now given access to all,
Pls go ahead and enter the details, he might not be able to do it for all, gud initiative by him.


----------



## bharathi039

Anyone can please let me know whether the 'Job roles' letter and other educational certificates that we upload to ACS should be notarized?


----------



## arun_kookie

Yes. You have to get it notarized.



bharathi039 said:


> Anyone can please let me know whether the 'Job roles' letter and other educational certificates that we upload to ACS should be notarized?


----------



## bharathi039

arun_kookie said:


> Yes. You have to get it notarized.


Thanks for your reply. Excuse my ignorance here..

Notarized in sense, I need to take a photocopy of all the documents and get it signed by Notary Public.. Am I right?


----------



## shavu

bharathi039 said:


> Thanks for your reply. Excuse my ignorance here..
> 
> Notarized in sense, I need to take a photocopy of all the documents and get it signed by Notary Public.. Am I right?



Yes. My friends did the same. And that's the only option you have , Since notary it self meant to validate the authenticity of the papers . You should carry your originals while visiting them. Do some soft bargain, my friends done for Rs 10 per page here in Delhi.


----------



## flyhi

KeeDa said:


> You can get assessed before completing one year and claim one years worth of work experience in your EOI that you would file later. Yes, it will be considered. All experience deemed skilled by ACS after a certain date gets considered. So, as long as this date (called as skill-met-date) does not cut short your recent one years' worth of Australian experience, you can claim 5 points for it.


Thanks for the reply, Mr *****, 
Would there be a validation done post the skill assesment. Lets assume a person changes a job post the skill assessment and submits the EOI, would he necessarily be getting his experience docs revalidated for the new job through ACS.

On a different note, while submitting the documents to ACS, can the Statutory declaration be uploaded in the site as a original scanned color copy, rather than a notarized one.

Cheers!


----------



## KeeDa

flyhi said:


> Thanks for the reply, Mr *****,
> Would there be a validation done post the skill assesment. Lets assume a person changes a job post the skill assessment and submits the EOI, would he necessarily be getting his experience docs revalidated for the new job through ACS.
> 
> On a different note, while submitting the documents to ACS, can the Statutory declaration be uploaded in the site as a original scanned color copy, rather than a notarized one.
> 
> Cheers!


You don't have to get the new employment re-assessed from ACS. If you want to claim points for this short duration in the new employment, even then you don't have to get re-assessed, but just prove that it is the same occupation and you are performing similar roles and responsibilities as required for the assessed occupation (i.e. a new reference/ SD for this employment, payslip, bank statements, etc). If not claiming points for this new employment, then just ignore it from the EOI.

Statutory Declaration done on the stamp paper is already witnessed by the notary public. You have to scan and upload it as-is.


----------



## auz2015

Hi,

Need your help people!!!!!

I had a query regarding ACS Assessment:

While filling out the application for ACS Assessment, they ask for the period of study.
In my case even though my degree was from 2004-2008 , I had one subject that I didn't clear and cleared that only in May 2009.
However in between I had started working in an IT company from June 2008.

Therefore my query is this :

In period of study, should I mention 2004-2008 or should I mention 2004-2009.
If i keep it as 2004-2009 , will it hamper my chances of getting a positive ACS assessment?


----------



## KeeDa

auz2015 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need your help people!!!!!
> 
> I had a query regarding ACS Assessment:
> 
> While filling out the application for ACS Assessment, they ask for the period of study.
> In my case even though my degree was from 2004-2008 , I had one subject that I didn't clear and cleared that only in May 2009.
> However in between I had started working in an IT company from June 2008.
> 
> Therefore my query is this :
> 
> In period of study, should I mention 2004-2008 or should I mention 2004-2009.
> If i keep it as 2004-2009 , will it hamper my chances of getting a positive ACS assessment?


2009 is the right option for you, and no- it does not affect the outcome in any way just because you spent an extra year studying.


----------



## auz2015

Thanks for the update, just to add on though , in the transcript the period of study , says 2004-2008 , but it would be better to mention 2004-2009 right ???


----------



## KeeDa

Right. That is why they also ask degree completion certificate or letter which clearly states when the degree was awarded to you.


----------



## ice_cool

auz2015 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need your help people!!!!!
> 
> I had a query regarding ACS Assessment:
> 
> While filling out the application for ACS Assessment, they ask for the period of study.
> In my case even though my degree was from 2004-2008 , I had one subject that I didn't clear and cleared that only in May 2009.
> However in between I had started working in an IT company from June 2008.
> 
> Therefore my query is this :
> 
> In period of study, should I mention 2004-2008 or should I mention 2004-2009.
> If i keep it as 2004-2009 , will it hamper my chances of getting a positive ACS assessment?


Yes, since you have completed in 2009 the right option is 2009 only.

In my view, your working experience b/w Jun 2008-Nov/Dec 2010 will be counted towards suitability criteria and your experience will be counted as skilled after november 2010.


----------



## Kariznin

Hi Guys 

I am in a very confusing situation. 

I need to file ACS for my wife and we waiting for almost a month now because of a correction (marks are not updated for the reappear exam in the consolidated & semester marksheet) in marksheet when we were about to file ACS. For that we have already placed a request in University but the officials there are again n again buying time for no reason and not ready to give us a definitive date. 
Due to this, we are not able to file acs and that would further delay our process for getting an invite. 

So, today I thought to just go for ACS and get it done, as we have the degree and we have cleared all the exams, the only thing is this subject and we can leave 1 subject in our University curriculum and get passing credits to get the degree that we already have. 

So, what you guys suggest should we go and get acs done or we should wait for the corrected marksheet that is taking ages to come from the University? 

Please advise.


----------



## Kariznin

Kariznin said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am in a very confusing situation.
> 
> I need to file ACS for my wife and we waiting for almost a month now because of a correction (marks are not updated for the reappear exam in the consolidated & semester marksheet) in marksheet when we were about to file ACS. For that we have already placed a request in University but the officials there are again n again buying time for no reason and not ready to give us a definitive date.
> Due to this, we are not able to file acs and that would further delay our process for getting an invite.
> 
> So, today I thought to just go for ACS and get it done, as we have the degree and we have cleared all the exams, the only thing is this subject and we can leave 1 subject in our University curriculum and get passing credits to get the degree that we already have.
> 
> So, what you guys suggest should we go and get acs done or we should wait for the corrected marksheet that is taking ages to come from the University?
> 
> Please advise.


Hi All

Any pointers on the question above?


----------



## nitmanit02

Hi Guys,
I need one clarification.
Below are some of the points from Application-Checklist.pdf for ACS.

*All third party Statutory Declarations or Affidavits must include only one of the following:*_
•Certified copy of Payslips –preferably first & last payslip 
•Certified copy of Human Resource statement or Service Certificate 
•Certified copy of Termination Letter with corresponding dates_ 

However, with statutory declaration, I have submitted 2 docs (1st and last payslips) as well as Relieving Letter. (termination letter)
Will it affect my application, as they had asked only 1 doc, while I submitted 2 docs.

Thanks.


----------



## KeeDa

nitmanit02 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I need one clarification.
> Below are some of the points from Application-Checklist.pdf for ACS.
> 
> *All third party Statutory Declarations or Affidavits must include only one of the following:*_
> •Certified copy of Payslips –preferably first & last payslip
> •Certified copy of Human Resource statement or Service Certificate
> •Certified copy of Termination Letter with corresponding dates_
> 
> However, with statutory declaration, I have submitted 2 docs (1st and last payslips) as well as Relieving Letter. (termination letter)
> Will it affect my application, as they had asked only 1 doc, while I submitted 2 docs.
> 
> Thanks.


It doesn't say "must" but just "only one required". You provided 2 where only 1 was required. Not a big deal IMO. I had provided joining, relieving, pay slips, and bank statements too.


----------



## jannayaksingh

Hi nitmanit , what is the status of your ACS APPLICATION??


----------



## nitmanit02

KeeDa said:


> It doesn't say "must" but just "only one required". You provided 2 where only 1 was required. Not a big deal IMO. I had provided joining, relieving, pay slips, and bank statements too.


Hi Keeda,
Yes I think that shud not be a problem.
However regarding the statement, I downloaded the pdf doc from ACS website itself and it does say "must", but might not be a big deal I suppose.

Thanks.


----------



## nitmanit02

jannayaksingh said:


> Hi nitmanit , what is the status of your ACS APPLICATION??


Its in stage 2, I submitted on 10th July


----------



## Az786

I am planning to apply for ACS but i have few question, I hope someone will clear it for me.

I have total 7.8 Years of experience as System Administrator

From : Sep 2004 till Aug 2006
From : April 2008 till June 2010
From : Aug 2010 till May 2012
From : Oct 2012 till Aug 2014
From : Aug 2014 till Present

I Completed my Bachelor Degree in April 2006 and Master Degree in Nov 2008.

So my question is will my experience before the degree would be consider or not and my case how many years of experience would be consider to claims point for EOI.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## ice_cool

Az786 said:


> I am planning to apply for ACS but i have few question, I hope someone will clear it for me.
> 
> I have total 7.8 Years of experience as System Administrator
> 
> From : Sep 2004 till Aug 2006
> From : April 2008 till June 2010
> From : Aug 2010 till May 2012
> From : Oct 2012 till Aug 2014
> From : Aug 2014 till Present
> 
> I Completed my Bachelor Degree in April 2006 and Master Degree in Nov 2008.
> 
> So my question is will my experience before the degree would be consider or not and my case how many years of experience would be consider to claims point for EOI.
> 
> Thanks in Advance


If your education and work experience is closely related with each other then yes but it will not be considered as full time.


----------



## rachit_mahajan1

I also got my ACS result in just 5 days.


----------



## pareshprince

when you applied for assessment and when you got positive assessment?



rachit_mahajan1 said:


> I also got my ACS result in just 5 days.


----------



## 1400ashi

*result letter*

can anyone tell me how much time it takes to get the result letter from acs. Mine was at Stage 5 Case finalized on 13th July 2015.
I have not yet received the letter. Its been 2 days now.


----------



## nitmanit02

1400ashi said:


> can anyone tell me how much time it takes to get the result letter from acs. Mine was at Stage 5 Case finalized on 13th July 2015.
> I have not yet received the letter. Its been 2 days now.


Hi,
You should get it by tomorrow, normally they send the letter within 2 days after reaching to stage 5


----------



## nitmanit02

saurav_dada said:


> Hello ,
> 
> PLs guide me if we could get assesment under two differnt codes from ACS. for example ,
> 
> I have positive assesment in 261313 code and wish to other assessment in other code ?
> 
> Is it possible to apply for other assessment if we already have one assessment??
> 
> pls guide me asap.


Hi,
No ACS is not concerned as to how many times you apply for ACS and under what occupation code.
However, there are some occupations that may have overlapping roles and responsibilities, and it would be wise to go ahead if that is the case. But if you go with a completely different occupation code that is in no way related to the first one, then ACS might reject the 2nd application, and may think that the roles mentioned are untrue. ACS keeps records of all ACS result letters that they have sent.
It's my view though, I am not sure what might ACS do.


----------



## bharathi039

Hi
Can anyone please help me if I need mark sheet transcripts for ACS evaluation? I thought marksheets photocopies which are notarized will suffice and it should be uploaded in ACS. 

Also, Which is preferable to upload - individual semester mark sheets or a consolidated one?

It would be better, if you could list down what are all the docs that should be uploaded in 'Relevant Qualifications' and 'Relevant Experience' tabs


----------



## KeeDa

bharathi039 said:


> Hi
> Can anyone please help me if I need mark sheet transcripts for ACS evaluation? I thought marksheets photocopies which are notarized will suffice and it should be uploaded in ACS.
> >>Check your marksheets and transcripts and see which would give the assessor a better picture about your qualification (i.e. which subjects you studied and how closely were they related to your nominated occupation). Notarized photocopies are accepted.
> 
> Also, Which is preferable to upload - individual semester mark sheets or a consolidated one?
> >> As said above, check which ones you feel would give more information. Marksheets might have some additional information about the subjects on the back side, so do upload copies of the back pages too.
> 
> It would be better, if you could list down what are all the docs that should be uploaded in 'Relevant Qualifications' and 'Relevant Experience' tabs
> >> As the names suggest, you upload all your education related documents in 'Relevant Qualifications' section. Mainly:
> - Marksheets and/ or transcripts
> - Degree completion certificate or completion letter from University
> - Testamur (optional)
> In 'Relevant Experience', upload documents proving your work experience in the nominated occupation. Mainly:
> - Employment reference letter on letter head or Statutory declaration from supervisor/ manager. This would go under "Employment Reference" category. If using a statutory declaration, add first and last payslips towards the end of this pdf document. Additionally, you can optionally add some more documents like joining letter, promotion letters, relieving letters, etc.
> - Organization chart goes under "Organization chart" category.


Replies in green above.


----------



## fargol

*Points clarification about my master qualification assessment*

Hi all, 

I am seeking for your advice and help regarding my qualifications assessment. 

Here is the list of my qualifications:
- Bachelor degree in Textile Engineering
- Master degree in Information Technology 
- Cisco CCNP certificate

I have recently done a skills assessment with ACS against the nominated occupation 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer. 

ACS has assessed my qualifications as following: 

- Your Master degree has been assessed as being comparable to an AQF Master with a major in computing that is not closely related to the nominated occupation.
- Your Cisco Certified Network Professional has been assessed as being comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing and closely related to the nominated occupation.

My bachelor degree is not recognized by ACS as expected. 

I am going to apply for Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489). There is a note on pointing system for qualifications in immigration website which says:

To receive 15 points for a Masters degree, *you must also have a Bachelor degree *completed in Australia or overseas, *or the Masters degree must be considered as at least comparable to Bachelor degree level at Australian standards*.

*My question is: considering that my Bachelor degree is not recognised by ACS, but my Master degree is recognised as being comparable to an AQF Master which is NOT closely related, will I receive 15 points for my Master degree? *

Thank you for your help


----------



## KeeDa

It clearly says "or" between having a bachelor degree and having a masters degree. It does not say anything about the degree being closely related or not. Hence, you should receive 15 points when you input this information in the EOI system. The thing about closely related or not is an ACS term and limited to ACS assessment only (and not to your EOI) in a way that ACS deducts either 2 or 4 years depending on whether the degree was closely related or not. You are well past the ACS step, and at the EOI step, all that matters is your degree and whether it has been assessed as equivalent to AQF Bachelors+ (i.e. either AQF Bachelors or AQF Masters) to gain 15 points for education.


----------



## fargol

KeeDa said:


> It clearly says "or" between having a bachelor degree and having a masters degree. It does not say anything about the degree being closely related or not. Hence, you should receive 15 points when you input this information in the EOI system. The thing about closely related or not is an ACS term and limited to ACS assessment only (and not to your EOI) in a way that ACS deducts either 2 or 4 years depending on whether the degree was closely related or not. You are well past the ACS step, and at the EOI step, all that matters is your degree and whether it has been assessed as equivalent to AQF Bachelors+ (i.e. either AQF Bachelors or AQF Masters) to gain 15 points for education.


Hi KeeDa, 

Thank you for your reply. I'm not concerned about my Masters being assessed as not closely related... but I was wondering if Immigration would give me 15 points for my Masters degree in the first place if ACS *did not say anything about my Bachelor degree*, because according to immigration the assessing body must say that I had a Bachelors degree before Masters degree in order to get the qualification points for the Masters degree .... "To receive 15 points for a Masters degree, you must also have a Bachelor degree completed in Australia or overseas, or the Masters degree must be considered as at least comparable to Bachelor degree level at Australian standards." 
What are your thoughts?


----------



## KeeDa

fargol said:


> because according to immigration the assessing body must say that I had a Bachelors degree before Masters degree in order to get the qualification points for the Masters degree .... *"To receive 15 points for a Masters degree, you must also have a Bachelor degree completed in Australia or overseas, or the Masters degree must be considered as at least comparable to Bachelor degree level at Australian standards."*
> What are your thoughts?


Let me break this down:

In order to receive 15 points for your Masters degree:
(a) you must also have a Bachelor degree completed in Australia or overseas

*or*

(b) the Masters degree must be considered as at least comparable to Bachelor degree level at Australian standards.


Do you agree now?


----------



## arun_kookie

Hey Keeda,

I got my ACS assessment today. I now have 75 points. If i file my EOI today, will they send an invitation in August round only ? Is there a chance to get an invite in July round itself?





KeeDa said:


> Let me break this down:
> 
> In order to receive 15 points for your Masters degree:
> (a) you must also have a Bachelor degree completed in Australia or overseas
> 
> *or*
> 
> (b) the Masters degree must be considered as at least comparable to Bachelor degree level at Australian standards.
> 
> 
> Do you agree now?


----------



## KeeDa

arun_kookie said:


> Hey Keeda,
> 
> I got my ACS assessment today. I now have 75 points. If i file my EOI today, will they send an invitation in August round only ? Is there a chance to get an invite in July round itself?


The July round is well behind us by now. It is only on 03-August that you can expect an invite.
Edit: What I said is for 189. I hope you are applying for 189.


----------



## pareshprince

Hello gyus please update your ACS timeline so every one can see and it will help to other members.

ACS timeline 2015


----------



## nitmanit02

Hi guys,
Yesterday my ACS application was showing stage 4 "with accesssor", but today its showing " in progress". What does it mean? And how many days before it moves to last stage?

Thanks


----------



## arun_kookie

Hey nitmanit,

In progress is stage 4b and with assessor is stage 4a. Your application has moved to next stage where assessor is currently working on your file. I got it the next dau it moved to in progress


----------



## nitmanit02

arun_kookie said:


> Hey nitmanit,
> 
> In progress is stage 4b and with assessor is stage 4a. Your application has moved to next stage where assessor is currently working on your file. I got it the next dau it moved to in progress


Thanks Arun,
Being weekend now, I might get it on Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## fargol

KeeDa said:


> Let me break this down:
> 
> In order to receive 15 points for your Masters degree:
> (a) you must also have a Bachelor degree completed in Australia or overseas
> 
> *or*
> 
> (b) the Masters degree must be considered as at least comparable to Bachelor degree level at Australian standards.


I'm still confused. Here is the original email from ACS: 

"Your qualifications have been assessed as meeting the ACS educational requirements, however we would like to provide you the opportunity to change your application type to a Recognition of Prior Learning (RPL) in order to be awarded an earlier skilled level requirement met date.

If you would like to proceed under the current application type Skills your skilled date would be reported on as August 2010.

If you would like to change your application type to RPL as recommended and your RPL was successful the skilled date would be reported on as June 2008.

Your Master degree has been assessed as being comparable to an AQF Master with a major in computing that is not closely related to the nominated occupation. 

Your Cisco Certified Network Professional has been assessed as being comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing and closely related to the nominated occupation."

According to you, I should be getting 15 points for my Masters degree, so what's the point in applying for RPL?


----------



## arun_kookie

If you are not going to claim any work experience points, i guess it does not matter when your skill met date is.

Regards




fargol said:


> I'm still confused. Here is the original email from ACS:
> 
> "Your qualifications have been assessed as meeting the ACS educational requirements, however we would like to provide you the opportunity to change your application type to a Recognition of Prior Learning (RPL) in order to be awarded an earlier skilled level requirement met date.
> 
> If you would like to proceed under the current application type Skills your skilled date would be reported on as August 2010.
> 
> If you would like to change your application type to RPL as recommended and your RPL was successful the skilled date would be reported on as June 2008.
> 
> Your Master degree has been assessed as being comparable to an AQF Master with a major in computing that is not closely related to the nominated occupation.
> 
> Your Cisco Certified Network Professional has been assessed as being comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing and closely related to the nominated occupation."
> 
> According to you, I should be getting 15 points for my Masters degree, so what's the point in applying for RPL?


----------



## fargol

arun_kookie said:


> If you are not going to claim any work experience points, i guess it does not matter when your skill met date is.
> 
> Regards


Thank Arun. I need the work experience points, but the point is with skilled met date as August 2010, I would be able to claim 10 points for 5 years of skilled employment in August 2015. 
If I go ahead with RPL, my working experience will be 7.5 years (less than 8 years), so I still can claim only 10 points for skilled employment. 
So, what's the advantage in RPL really?


----------



## nitmanit02

Hi all,
I got the ACS result today 
Submitted on 10th eve, so actually it tool only 5-6 working days for the result.
261313, out of 8.9 yrs 6.9 yrs counted.
So I will update my EOI now, with 65 points.

Thanks.


----------



## bharathi039

nitmanit02 said:


> Hi all,
> I got the ACS result today
> Submitted on 10th eve, so actually it tool only 5-6 working days for the result.
> 261313, out of 8.9 yrs 6.9 yrs counted.
> So I will update my EOI now, with 65 points.
> 
> Thanks.


Congrats..! Which state you nominated for?


----------



## nitmanit02

bharathi039 said:


> Congrats..! Which state you nominated for?


No will apply for 189 this time.
In Feb, I had applied for Victoria with 65 points (employment 0 points and spouse 5 points) but got rejected.
So went with ACS again, now I got 10 points for employment, 0 for spouse , as her skill have been assessed in CSOL not SOL, but I hv made 65 points


----------



## Sree47

*Bachelors in Maths Physics and Computer science*

Hi ,

The bachelors degree certificate ( Bsc Computers 3 Yr degree course) states only three subjects Maths, Physics, and Computer science in the certificate, unlike for engineering graduate degree certificate the subject names mentioned individually. Here the subject name itself is computer science and is same for three years.

Is the Bsc Maths, physics, Computer science degree considered as major in computers and only 2 yrs deducted from work experience or 4 yrs is deducted or is there chance to raise question asking for detailed syllabus ?

Can somebody pls help advising or anyone came across ACS processing with same degree/situation?


Thanks,


----------



## KeeDa

Sree47 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> The bachelors degree certificate ( Bsc Computers 3 Yr degree course) states only three subjects Maths, Physics, and Computer science in the certificate, unlike for engineering graduate degree certificate the subject names mentioned individually. Here the subject name itself is computer science and is same for three years.
> 
> Is the Bsc Maths, physics, Computer science degree considered as major in computers and only 2 yrs deducted from work experience or 4 yrs is deducted or is there chance to raise question asking for detailed syllabus ?
> 
> Can somebody pls help advising or anyone came across ACS processing with same degree/situation?
> 
> 
> Thanks,


B.Sc Comp/ BCS is ICT Major but you will have to prove it by providing all marksheets listing the subjects that you studied. Provide the marksheets as well as the passing certificate.


----------



## Sree47

Thanks for the reply Keeda,

Mark sheet contains the subject names as 
1. Maths
2. Physics 
3. Computer science 

This remains same for three years but marks have been provided for those three subjects for three yrs.


----------



## Mangai

Congrats on clearing ACS


----------



## nitmanit02

Mangai said:


> Congrats on clearing ACS


If the message is meant for me, Thanks a lot


----------



## KeeDa

Sree47 said:


> Thanks for the reply Keeda,
> 
> Mark sheet contains the subject names as
> 1. Maths
> 2. Physics
> 3. Computer science
> 
> This remains same for three years but marks have been provided for those three subjects for three yrs.


This seems like very less information. They need to verify that you studied a certain %age of ICT content and also how many of your subjects were closely related to your occupation. Can you get the syllabus from your university (maybe download from the website and get their stamps/ seals/ signatures) and append them towards the end of your marksheet pdf files?


----------



## arun_kookie

Congrats nitmanit. Especially after some struggle u have gone through with ACS



nitmanit02 said:


> bharathi039 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats..! Which state you nominated for?
> 
> 
> 
> No will apply for 189 this time.
> In Feb, I had applied for Victoria with 65 points (employment 0 points and spouse 5 points) but got rejected.
> So went with ACS again, now I got 10 points for employment, 0 for spouse , as her skill have been assessed in CSOL not SOL, but I hv made 65 points
Click to expand...


----------



## nitmanit02

arun_kookie said:


> Congrats nitmanit. Especially after some struggle u have gone through with ACS


Thanks Arun,
Yes, quite a struggle
1. ACS did not consider 4 years of my job (so 0 points)
2. IELTS in speaking got 6 (so 0 points)
3. Cleared PTE, but with no ACS, applied Vic SS, but it got rejected
4. Finally ACS +ve, so got 10 points 

Roller Coaster ride for me.
Have submitted EOI for 189 for 261313 with 65 points, fingers crossed now


----------



## Spark23

Can anyone help me, I'm stuck

I have an Australian University Degree and after graduation, I have worked more than a year on my closely related occupation.

Now, I 'd like to have an assessment with ACS ( claiming 5 points for 1 years experience too)

But one one my ex-employee not giving me any reference letter, I"ve been asking them many times via email and they seem to ignore. 

However, I do have the first and the last payslip from them my name on it.

If I submit ACS with only that payslip, would they give me + assessment ?? Reference letter is a mandatory thing?


----------



## spark92

Spark23 said:


> Can anyone help me, I'm stuck
> 
> I have an Australian University Degree and after graduation, I have worked more than a year on my closely related occupation.
> 
> Now, I 'd like to have an assessment with ACS ( claiming 5 points for 1 years experience too)
> 
> But one one my ex-employee not giving me any reference letter, I"ve been asking them many times via email and they seem to ignore.
> 
> However, I do have the first and the last payslip from them my name on it.
> 
> If I submit ACS with only that payslip, would they give me + assessment ?? Reference letter is a mandatory thing?


Nope they won't. It's mandatory, I am a graduate from Australian uni too and just got my ACS assessed. It took 11 days. What you can do is the other option where you find a co-worker to agree with you on your duties (pls refer to ACS guidelines). For your first job, I don't know who you are contacting but you have 2 options to get reference letter:
1) HR
2) Your manager
So contact both of them rather than just one of them.


----------



## jannayaksingh

nitmanit02 said:


> Hi all,
> I got the ACS result today
> Submitted on 10th eve, so actually it tool only 5-6 working days for the result.
> 261313, out of 8.9 yrs 6.9 yrs counted.
> So I will update my EOI now, with 65 points.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Nitmanit ,
Even I got my ACS assessment positive today with exp counted from Sept 2010 onwards . My total points are 60 now. I have updated and resubmitted the EOI. What are the chances of getting the invite from here on .. Any other action items that need to be done ?


----------



## Spark23

spark92 said:


> Nope they won't. It's mandatory, I am a graduate from Australian uni too and just got my ACS assessed. It took 11 days. What you can do is the other option where you find a co-worker to agree with you on your duties (pls refer to ACS guidelines). For your first job, I don't know who you are contacting but you have 2 options to get reference letter:
> 1) HR
> 2) Your manager
> So contact both of them rather than just one of them.


OK, Thanks for the response, Can you tell me, your deemed skilled date is the day you got the degree right? So Australian graduates like us, they dont deduct years from the all work experience, Is my assumption correct ?

Thanks very much, friend


----------



## spark92

Spark23 said:


> OK, Thanks for the response, Can you tell me, your deemed skilled date is the day you got the degree right? So Australian graduates like us, they dont deduct years from the all work experience, Is my assumption correct ?
> 
> Thanks very much, friend


Nope, mine says it's valid from july 2014. But before applying I rang ACS to make sure and they said no, so I knew they don't deduct years for Australian university degree.


----------



## nitmanit02

jannayaksingh said:


> Hi Nitmanit ,
> Even I got my ACS assessment positive today with exp counted from Sept 2010 onwards . My total points are 60 now. I have updated and resubmitted the EOI. What are the chances of getting the invite from here on .. Any other action items that need to be done ?


Just pray and wait 
I am not sure about 60 points, was just going thru some forums and they say there are many 60 pointers. I m not sure if this is true, but one of them is waiting since March. For 65 I think Aug or max Sep, invite might be given.
But don't loose hope, u will make it


----------



## Spark23

spark92 said:


> Nope, mine says it's valid from july 2014. But before applying I rang ACS to make sure and they said no, so I knew they don't deduct years for Australian university degree.


OK< Thanks, I guess I will contact my former colleague to see if he can help me with the reference letter


----------



## wizard82

Hi Experts,

I am applying for ACS assessment for 261313 (Software Engineer) and I need your help to clarify a few doubts

I have completed B.E.(Electronics and Communication) and M.B.A.(IT Systems) and have 8 years and 10 months of experience as Software Engineer/Developer

1. Assuming that ACS will deduct 4 years from my experience, should I wait for 2 more months and then submit ACS assessment? I want to claim 10 points for my work experience, which would not be possible if relevant experience assessed by ACS is like 4 years 10 months.

2. Also I have worked for a company for one month. Will ACS consider that or is there any mimimum limit for experience in a company?

Please advise...


----------



## jelli-kallu

wizard82 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I am applying for ACS assessment for 261313 (Software Engineer) and I need your help to clarify a few doubts
> 
> I have completed B.E.(Electronics and Communication) and M.B.A.(IT Systems) and have 8 years and 10 months of experience as Software Engineer/Developer
> 
> 1. Assuming that ACS will deduct 4 years from my experience, should I wait for 2 more months and then submit ACS assessment? I want to claim 10 points for my work experience, which would not be possible if relevant experience assessed by ACS is like 4 years 10 months.
> 
> 2. Also I have worked for a company for one month. Will ACS consider that or is there any mimimum limit for experience in a company?
> 
> Please advise...


Why do you think ACS will deduct 4 years? Assuming you commenced work after your MBA in IT systems, ACS should be deducting only 2 years. 
Speaking about myself, ACS deducted only 2 years. I went the RPL route and my branch is E&C as well!


----------



## jelli-kallu

jannayaksingh said:


> Hi Nitmanit ,
> Even I got my ACS assessment positive today with exp counted from Sept 2010 onwards . My total points are 60 now. I have updated and resubmitted the EOI. What are the chances of getting the invite from here on .. Any other action items that need to be done ?


While you are waiting for EOI invite, IMHO, you should try and increase your English score by 10. PTE dates are easier to get, plan for it. With 70points, you have an absolute chance of getting invited in the very next round (i.e. the subsequent month, from when you update your points in EOI).


----------



## naushadqamar

Hi Experts,

I am going to apply for ACS assessment next month , I have one confusion, I have 7 years of experience in 4 different companies with different designation as below 
Company 1: Associate Software engineer 
Company 2: Software engineer 
Company 3: Senior Software engineer 
Company 4: Software Developer

Now, my question is should I apply for Software Engineer (261313) or Developer Programmer (261312)?


----------



## matt83

Hello everyone!!!

Just wondering if someone could help me on this doubt?
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?t=813746

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sree47

Thanks for the Response Keeda


----------



## bdtomas

Dear seniors.

What is the procedure to change the code from 262113 to 263111. Please let me know in detail. 

Thanks


----------



## cssathe

Hello All,

I am new to this forum and planning to submit for ACS assessment next month. I have done BE(IT) and have 7.5 years of experience in IT as a Data Warehousing professional in 3 companies as below :-

Company 1: Asst System Engineer
Company 2: Application Developer
Company 3: Senior Software Engineer (now Project Lead)

1. Should I apply for Software Engineer (261313) or Developer Programmer (261312)? 

2. Reference letters with roles and responsibilities from managers should be on normal A4 paper or Rs.100 stamp paper (which will be then notarised)?

3. Degree certificate and 8 semester marksheets (other documents etc.) should be colour xerox or black & white xerox for Notary purpose?


----------



## sayed_332

cssathe said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am new to this forum and planning to submit for ACS assessment next month. I have done BE(IT) and have 7.5 years of experience in IT as a Data Warehousing professional in 3 companies as below :-
> 
> Company 1: Asst System Engineer
> Company 2: Application Developer
> Company 3: Senior Software Engineer (now Project Lead)
> 
> 1. Should I apply for Software Engineer (261313) or Developer Programmer (261312)?
> 
> 2. Reference letters with roles and responsibilities from managers should be on normal A4 paper or Rs.100 stamp paper (which will be then notarised)?
> 
> 3. Degree certificate and 8 semester marksheets (other documents etc.) should be colour xerox or black & white xerox for Notary purpose?


1. Which ever role description u can get from all 3 companies.. my suggestion would be go for software engineer. Am also wrking as dataware housing professional got positive as software engineer.

2.no a4 sheet.. should be fine with 20rps stamp paper.then notarize it. Get similar role and responsiblity from all 3 company to claim max skilled experience.

3. Any xerox is fine should be clear enough... will ve good if u do colour xeroz..but it must be notarized and should be mentioned cert true copy of original.


----------



## Aquarian25

Hello Everyone,

I got my spouse's ACS evaluation results recently and here are the application timelines:

ACS Submitted: 7/16
ACS Result: 7/21

Both her Masters and Bachelors degree were assessed as comparable to AQF Masters degree with a major in computing.

Also if anyone can help me in interpreting how much experience is accountable from the below text in the letter, considering she started working from 11/09 till 12/12 only.

Dates: 11/09 - 12/12 (3yrs 1mths)
Position: Software Engineer

Is it like all of her actual experience of 3.1 yrs has been considered without any 2 years of deduction?


----------



## sri2107

HI,

I filed my ACS on 20th July. Still its showing stage 2.....in general i read application moves to 4 in 24-48 hours......any other resond for holding ? i did not receive any mail reagarding extra documents


----------



## vignesh_j

sayed_332 said:


> 1. Which ever role description u can get from all 3 companies.. my suggestion would be go for software engineer. Am also wrking as dataware housing professional got positive as software engineer.
> 
> 2.no a4 sheet.. should be fine with 20rps stamp paper.then notarize it. Get similar role and responsiblity from all 3 company to claim max skilled experience.
> 
> 3. Any xerox is fine should be clear enough... will ve good if u do colour xeroz..but it must be notarized and should be mentioned cert true copy of original.


Hi

iam planning to apply for ACS, Please confirm on the below documents required, i have just started the process.

1.educational documents
2.Employee offer letter,experience certificate with roles and responsibilities and relieving letter.

My question is offer letter mandatory, it might require for the current company, but please clarify.


----------



## jagminder

Hi Everyone,

I have five year relevant experience in IT field, afterwards I had switched my job in government sector( Banking).
Kindly help me how to represent my banking experience.

Thanks


----------



## amar_klanti

Dear Experts,

I need confirmation about my education points according to ACS assessment. According to my ACS letter, it is mentioned as following

"Your Bachelor of Technology from XXX university completed June 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing."

Now, I am confuse how much point should I claim 10 or 15 .

Thanks in advance.


----------



## naushadqamar

Dear All , 
Can someone please tell me, in my current employer experience letter what should be the end date should mentioned. From ACS website I got below information but I am not clearly understand below statement:


> If your experience is “Current”, it MUST be dated and the “To Date” will be taken from the employment
> reference date or the submission date of your application – whichever comes first.


----------



## mandy2137

naushadqamar said:


> Dear All ,
> Can someone please tell me, in my current employer experience letter what should be the end date should mentioned. From ACS website I got below information but I am not clearly understand below statement:


"till date"


----------



## bilcat

I submitted my documents last Saturday and it's already in assessment phase.
I am very optimistic about getting the results without waiting for 12 weeks.

has someone experienced such a quick progress?


----------



## bharathi039

Good day,

To get my skills accessed in ACS, do I need transcripts from university or just a notarized photocopy of consolidated mark sheets will suffice..? I see the below line in ACS page. 

_"All Qualifications require a Certificate and Transcript with all units listed and marks achieved."_

I have pursued B.Tech (IT) from Anna University, India.


----------



## spark92

bilcat said:


> I submitted my documents last Saturday and it's already in assessment phase.
> I am very optimistic about getting the results without waiting for 12 weeks.
> 
> has someone experienced such a quick progress?


It took me 2 weeks after that step, whereas a friend of mine who submitted on the day after my approval got his certification done in 2 days.


----------



## mandy2137

bharathi039 said:


> Good day,
> 
> To get my skills accessed in ACS, do I need transcripts from university or just a notarized photocopy of consolidated mark sheets will suffice..? I see the below line in ACS page.
> 
> _"All Qualifications require a Certificate and Transcript with all units listed and marks achieved."_
> 
> I have pursued B.Tech (IT) from Anna University, India.


I had submitted only certified photocopies of marksheets and degree. I am graduate from PTU, Punjab. Got assessed successfully.


----------



## bharathi039

mandy2137 said:


> I had submitted only certified photocopies of marksheets and degree. I am graduate from PTU, Punjab. Got assessed successfully.



Hi,

Thanks for your reply.. Certified photocopies in sense - Notarized or just attested from any gazetted officer?


----------



## Kariznin

Hi All

Anyone who submitted their ACS application on 23rd July? 

I submitted my wife's Acs application on the 23rd July night, next morning they asked for 1 missing attachment, that we submitted in one hour of their request and after that on 24th July evening application moved to stage 4 with Assessor. 

From Monday 27th July morning AEST, application is in stage 4 in progress and hasn't moved since then. 

So, asking anyone who submitted on the same day and got their results?

Thanks.


----------



## omarsh

amar_klanti said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I need confirmation about my education points according to ACS assessment. According to my ACS letter, it is mentioned as following
> 
> "Your Bachelor of Technology from XXX university completed June 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing."
> 
> Now, I am confuse how much point should I claim 10 or 15 .
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You will get 15 points


----------



## omarsh

Kariznin said:


> Hi All
> 
> Anyone who submitted their ACS application on 23rd July?
> 
> I submitted my wife's Acs application on the 23rd July night, next morning they asked for 1 missing attachment, that we submitted in one hour of their request and after that on 24th July evening application moved to stage 4 with Assessor.
> 
> From Monday 27th July morning AEST, application is in stage 4 in progress and hasn't moved since then.
> 
> So, asking anyone who submitted on the same day and got their results?
> 
> Thanks.


In progress means its amost done, you should have the result by end of the week tops.

Omar


----------



## RyanNguyen

Hi bros,

I'm still preparing document to submit ACS for assessment. Some of documents are being prepared in Singapore. I did Statutory Declaration at Australian High Commission in Singapore and certified TRUE COPY there as well. But I just got one stamp on the last page. Do you think whether it's valid? Because I check ACS document, they ask for certified on each page.
Do you experience to do that in Singapore? where is the best place to do? maybe I will do certified TRUE COPY again.

Thank for your sharing.
Ryan.


----------



## Kariznin

omarsh said:


> In progress means its amost done, you should have the result by end of the week tops.
> 
> Omar


Thanks Omar for the revert. 

Was getting a little worried as last month I received my result in just 1.5 day. 

Let's see how it goes from now.


----------



## KeeDa

RyanNguyen said:


> Hi bros,
> 
> I'm still preparing document to submit ACS for assessment. Some of documents are being prepared in Singapore. I did Statutory Declaration at Australian High Commission in Singapore and certified TRUE COPY there as well. But I just got one stamp on the last page. Do you think whether it's valid? Because I check ACS document, they ask for certified on each page.
> Do you experience to do that in Singapore? where is the best place to do? maybe I will do certified TRUE COPY again.
> 
> Thank for your sharing.
> Ryan.


Don't know about where in Singapore to get copies certified, but each page has to be certified (and not just the last page).


----------



## KeeDa

amar_klanti said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I need confirmation about my education points according to ACS assessment. According to my ACS letter, it is mentioned as following
> 
> "Your Bachelor of Technology from XXX university completed June 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing."
> 
> Now, I am confuse how much point should I claim 10 or 15 .
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You don't really claim any points (10 or 15), you just choose the right option for your degree and the system automatically awards you the points. Since ACS matched your degree to AQF Bachelors, choose AQF Bachelors (or a similar sounding option there- I forgot which one), and make sure that at the last step, your education is given correct amount of points: 15 in your case.

All the best.


----------



## Kariznin

Guys, received +ve assessment for my wife today around 1210 hrs IST. 

Time-line:
Submitted: 23rd July 2015
Result: 29th July 2015

Thanks all for your support and help.


----------



## omarsh

Kariznin said:


> Guys, received +ve assessment for my wife today around 1210 hrs IST.
> 
> Time-line:
> Submitted: 23rd July 2015
> Result: 29th July 2015
> 
> Thanks all for your support and help.


Congrats


----------



## thakurajay17

Congrats I am also waiting positive feedback. I submitted my docs on 19th July and on next day ACS requested for additional docs same I have uploaded on 28 July.

Now status showing in 4th stage with assessor. Can I expect in this week. I need points from my exp 8 years and edu as well.

Regards
Ajay


----------



## Kariznin

thakurajay17 said:


> Congrats I am also waiting positive feedback. I submitted my docs on 19th July and on next day ACS requested for additional docs same I have uploaded on 28 July.
> 
> Now status showing in 4th stage with assessor. Can I expect in this week. I need points from my exp 8 years and edu as well.
> 
> Regards
> Ajay


In the same stage, the application is 1st with status as 'with Assessor' and after that moves to 'in progress'. 

I also asked people here in the forum in the morning that from 'in progress' state, how much time does it take and someone (sorry I forgot the name) told me that when it is in 'in progress' state the application is almost finalised and results will be received in a day or two and I received the same in few hours. 
So, for you I think by Friday you can expect your result.


----------



## 1400ashi

can anyone help??

My skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code” by ACS.

Since my degree is Non ICT (Information, Communications and Technology), and the result letter issued by the ACS did not mention anything about my qualification. I understand that ACS does not evaluate non ICT degrees (B.Com). However, the result letter does not even specify if I have to contact another assessing authority to evaluate my qualifications. 

I contacted VETASSESS and they said the following: 

“If you have been referred to VETASSESS by another assessing authority for an assessment of your unrelated or higher qualifications you can apply using our online application form by clicking here Apply or Track Application. or by completing and submitting the SRG34 Application for VETASSESS Advisory Letter on Qualification(s) for Points Test purpose (non-VETASSESS occupations) form (http://www.vetassess.com.au/Portals/0/Downloads/qualification_assessment/SRG34 Application.pdf)

The form says “Has the Skills Assessing Authority for your nominated occupation or DIBP, referred you to VETASSESS for a qualifications assessment for Points Test purposes? “

If No, Check with the relevant Skills Assessing Authority before completing this application.


Do I need the referral letter from ACS to get my qualifications assessed??


----------



## Svats

I am not able to get Reference Letters from my previous two IT companies.. And even manager from my previous companies have left those companies.. So can I ask my colleague from previous companies to provide me the Affidavit(Statutory Declaration) stating my Roles and responsibilities... Will ACS acknowledge the Statutory Declaration written by colleagues or ex colleagues ????

Guys please reply!!!!!


----------



## KeeDa

Svats said:


> I am not able to get Reference Letters from my previous two IT companies.. And even manager from my previous companies have left those companies.. So can I ask my colleague from previous companies to provide me the Affidavit(Statutory Declaration) stating my Roles and responsibilities... Will ACS acknowledge the Statutory Declaration written by colleagues or ex colleagues ????
> 
> Guys please reply!!!!!


If the manager was employed until you quit, then he can still give you the declaration. Make sure he states all the facts about this and provides his current contact details/ business card.

One from colleague (who was not junior to you) also works. Ref:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...stion-regarding-work-reference-colleague.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...yer-reference-letter-reference-colleague.html


----------



## sri2107

Hi All,

I got my ACS +ve today. applied on 21st jul and got on 30th july. I have 2 questions

1. Can anybody help me understand how many points i will get from below.
2. Should I write PTE academic or general ? Quite confusing.


AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.

The following employment after February 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 02/06 - 08/08 (2yrs 6mths)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: Pvt. Ltd
Country: INDIA

Dates: 08/08 - 07/11 (2yrs 11mths)
Position: Senior Software Engineer
Employer: Pvt Ltd
Country: INDIA

Dates: 01/12 - 10/12 (0yrs 9mths)
Position: Designer
Employer: Pvt Ltd
Country: UNITED KINGDOM

Dates: 10/12 - 07/15 (2yrs 5mths)
Position: Senior Consultant
Employer: Pty. Ltd
Country: INDIA


----------



## KeeDa

sri2107 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my ACS +ve today. applied on 21st jul and got on 30th july. I have 2 questions
> 
> 1. Can anybody help me understand how many points i will get from below.
> 2. Should I write PTE academic or general ? Quite confusing.
> 
> 
> AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> The following employment after February 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 02/06 - 08/08 (2yrs 6mths)
> Position: Software Engineer
> Employer: Pvt. Ltd
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 08/08 - 07/11 (2yrs 11mths)
> Position: Senior Software Engineer
> Employer: Pvt Ltd
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 01/12 - 10/12 (0yrs 9mths)
> Position: Designer
> Employer: Pvt Ltd
> Country: UNITED KINGDOM
> 
> Dates: 10/12 - 07/15 (2yrs 5mths)
> Position: Senior Consultant
> Employer: Pty. Ltd
> Country: INDIA


*1.* Feb 2008 till today minus those few months that you were not working (before traveling to the UK) comes to around 7 years. Hence, 10 points for being in the 5-8 years bracket. Enter your work episodes in the EOI exactly as given by ACS above, except that the first one should be split into two and mentioned twice with the first split from 02/06 to 02/08 and mark this one as not-relevant, and the second split from 03/08 till 08/08 as relevant. All the other episodes as relevant.

*2.* PTE-Academic from what I know, but please check the PTE thread too.


----------



## thakurajay17

I got my ACS +ve today. applied on 21st jul and got on 30th july. I have 2 questions

1. Can anybody help me understand how many points i will get from below.
2. Should I write PTE academic or general ? Quite confusing.

AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.

The following employment after April 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to ICT Business Analtst.

Dates: 04/07 - 05/09 (2yrs 1mths)
Position: Executive
Employer: Pvt. Ltd
Country: INDIA

Dates: 06/09 - 09/11 (0yrs 5mths)
Position: Executive
Employer: Pvt Ltd
Country: INDIA

Dates: 10/09 - 23/14 (4yrs 7mths)
Position: Deputy Manager
Employer: Pvt Ltd
Country: India

Dates: 26/14- 04/15 (0yrs 11mths)
Position: Senior Consultant
Employer: Pty. Ltd


----------



## RyanNguyen

thakurajay17 said:


> I got my ACS +ve today. applied on 21st jul and got on 30th july. I have 2 questions
> 
> 1. Can anybody help me understand how many points i will get from below.
> 2. Should I write PTE academic or general ? Quite confusing.
> 
> AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> The following employment after April 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to ICT Business Analtst.
> 
> Dates: 04/07 - 05/09 (2yrs 1mths)
> Position: Executive
> Employer: Pvt. Ltd
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 06/09 - 09/11 (0yrs 5mths)
> Position: Executive
> Employer: Pvt Ltd
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 10/09 - 23/14 (4yrs 7mths)
> Position: Deputy Manager
> Employer: Pvt Ltd
> Country: India
> 
> Dates: 26/14- 04/15 (0yrs 11mths)
> Position: Senior Consultant
> Employer: Pty. Ltd


Three last episodes and 2 months of the first one will be calculated. So it should be 10 points in your case. You can refer to previous comment from Keeda for how to split episode during submitting EOI.
Anw congrats!


----------



## RyanNguyen

sri2107 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my ACS +ve today. applied on 21st jul and got on 30th july. I have 2 questions
> 
> 1. Can anybody help me understand how many points i will get from below.
> 2. Should I write PTE academic or general ? Quite confusing.
> 
> 
> AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> The following employment after February 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 02/06 - 08/08 (2yrs 6mths)
> Position: Software Engineer
> Employer: Pvt. Ltd
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 08/08 - 07/11 (2yrs 11mths)
> Position: Senior Software Engineer
> Employer: Pvt Ltd
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 01/12 - 10/12 (0yrs 9mths)
> Position: Designer
> Employer: Pvt Ltd
> Country: UNITED KINGDOM
> 
> Dates: 10/12 - 07/15 (2yrs 5mths)
> Position: Senior Consultant
> Employer: Pty. Ltd
> Country: INDIA


Copy from Immi
"You have achieved a test score of at least 50 in each of the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing) in a Pearson Test of English (PTE) Academic that has been undertaken in the three years immediately prior to lodging the visa application."


----------



## KeeDa

RyanNguyen said:


> Three last episodes and 2 months of the first one will be calculated. So it should be 10 points in your case. You can refer to previous comment from Keeda for how to split episode during submitting EOI.
> Anw congrats!


I would say the last 1 month from the first episode, because after April should be interpreted as May. Still comes out to 10 points though, so not much difference, and hence, to be on the safer side, specify May as the starting point of skilled employment (i.e. relevant employment).


----------



## RyanNguyen

KeeDa said:


> I would say the last 1 month from the first episode, because after April should be interpreted as May. Still comes out to 10 points though, so not much difference, and hence, to be on the safer side, specify May as the starting point of skilled employment (i.e. relevant employment).


Agree man. hehe


----------



## sri2107

KeeDa said:


> *1.* Feb 2008 till today minus those few months that you were not working (before traveling to the UK) comes to around 7 years. Hence, 10 points for being in the 5-8 years bracket. Enter your work episodes in the EOI exactly as given by ACS above, except that the first one should be split into two and mentioned twice with the first split from 02/06 to 02/08 and mark this one as not-relevant, and the second split from 03/08 till 08/08 as relevant. All the other episodes as relevant.
> 
> *2.* PTE-Academic from what I know, but please check the PTE thread too.


Thanks a lot for the reply's.....
Extending my question.
I have IELTS L - 7.5,S - 7, r-7, W- 6.5

Should I wait for PTE score or better to apply for state sponsor ???


----------



## KeeDa

sri2107 said:


> Thanks a lot for the reply's.....
> Extending my question.
> I have IELTS L - 7.5,S - 7, r-7, W- 6.5
> 
> Should I wait for PTE score or better to apply for state sponsor ???


How many points do you have with the current IELTS score?


----------



## bharathi039

Can someone please help me in choosing correct ANZSCO code ? I fall under Software engineer category and I gotta choose between (261311, 12 ,13). I was little confused to choose which one I must go with.. At first, I thought 261313 (Software Engineer) would suit me, but later when I looked at other two responsibilities, they all look very identical. 

I have r&r letter from my employers which almost matches all the tasks listed under 3 categories.
Is there any significance advantage of choosing any ANZSCO code out of these 3 over the other ? May be when I opt for SS, I feel this would play any role? 

I haven't applied for my ACS yet and I am just getting my documents ready, but wanted to get some advise before I initiate it.

My designation so far: Software Engineer, Senior Software Analyst, Senior Engineer

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 1400ashi

*pls help*

Posting it again, seniors pls help..

My skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code” by ACS.

Since my degree is Non ICT (Information, Communications and Technology), and the result letter issued by the ACS did not mention anything about my qualification. I understand that ACS does not evaluate non ICT degrees (B.Com). However, the result letter does not even specify if I have to contact another assessing authority to evaluate my qualifications. 

I contacted VETASSESS and they said the following: 

“If you have been referred to VETASSESS by another assessing authority for an assessment of your unrelated or higher qualifications you can apply using our online application form by clicking here Apply or Track Application. or by completing and submitting the SRG34 Application for VETASSESS Advisory Letter on Qualification(s) for Points Test purpose (non-VETASSESS occupations) form (404 Page Could Not Be Displayed)

The form says “Has the Skills Assessing Authority for your nominated occupation or DIBP, referred you to VETASSESS for a qualifications assessment for Points Test purposes? “

If No, Check with the relevant Skills Assessing Authority before completing this application.


Do I need the referral letter from ACS to get my qualifications assessed??


----------



## KeeDa

bharathi039 said:


> Can someone please help me in choosing correct ANZSCO code ? I fall under Software engineer category and I gotta choose between (261311, 12 ,13). I was little confused to choose which one I must go with.. At first, I thought 261313 (Software Engineer) would suit me, but later when I looked at other two responsibilities, they all look very identical.
> 
> I have r&r letter from my employers which almost matches all the tasks listed under 3 categories.
> Is there any significance advantage of choosing any ANZSCO code out of these 3 over the other ? May be when I opt for SS, I feel this would play any role?
> 
> I haven't applied for my ACS yet and I am just getting my documents ready, but wanted to get some advise before I initiate it.
> 
> My designation so far: Software Engineer, Senior Software Analyst, Senior Engineer
> 
> Thanks in advance.


There is no advantage or difference between the 3. All are counted under 2613 with a single number of occupation ceiling value assigned to this entire group of 2613 occupations. Choose the one that best matches with your profile.


----------



## KeeDa

1400ashi said:


> Posting it again, seniors pls help..
> 
> My skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code” by ACS.
> 
> Since my degree is Non ICT (Information, Communications and Technology), and the result letter issued by the ACS did not mention anything about my qualification. I understand that ACS does not evaluate non ICT degrees (B.Com). However, the result letter does not even specify if I have to contact another assessing authority to evaluate my qualifications.
> 
> I contacted VETASSESS and they said the following:
> 
> “If you have been referred to VETASSESS by another assessing authority for an assessment of your unrelated or higher qualifications you can apply using our online application form by clicking here Apply or Track Application. or by completing and submitting the SRG34 Application for VETASSESS Advisory Letter on Qualification(s) for Points Test purpose (non-VETASSESS occupations) form (404 Page Could Not Be Displayed)
> 
> The form says “Has the Skills Assessing Authority for your nominated occupation or DIBP, referred you to VETASSESS for a qualifications assessment for Points Test purposes? “
> 
> If No, Check with the relevant Skills Assessing Authority before completing this application.
> 
> 
> Do I need the referral letter from ACS to get my qualifications assessed??


If you search the forums for this topic, long back (at least 3 years back) a member (by the name Sharma I think) claimed graduation points for his non-assessed BCom degree and got the grant. But, we should not rely on that. I suggest you write to [email protected] and [email protected] and seek their opinion on this topic as well.


----------



## sri2107

KeeDa said:


> How many points do you have with the current IELTS score?



Zero...No score for english language....I need to get all 7 right


----------



## mandy2137

KeeDa said:


> If you search the forums for this topic, long back (at least 3 years back) a member (by the name Sharma I think) claimed graduation points for his non-assessed BCom degree and got the grant. But, we should not rely on that. I suggest you write to [email protected] and [email protected] and seek their opinion on this topic as well.


Hello Keeda,

I got assessed through ACS for two jobs last year. In second reference letter I mentioned from xxx date to till date and got assessed. I left the company after 4 months. My concern is this, would my current acs letter be sufficed? Can I mentioned end date of my second employment in eoi?

Thanks


----------



## 1400ashi

KeeDa said:


> If you search the forums for this topic, long back (at least 3 years back) a member (by the name Sharma I think) claimed graduation points for his non-assessed BCom degree and got the grant. But, we should not rely on that. I suggest you write to [email protected] and [email protected] and seek their opinion on this topic as well.


I did look those threads.

I also sent email to acs and below was their reply:
"If you would like your NON ICT qualification assessed for points purposes you will need to contact the relevant assessing authority.

Please let us know if you have any further questions."

I don't know what to do.


----------



## KeeDa

sri2107 said:


> Zero...No score for english language....I need to get all 7 right


No, I meant how much is your total EOI score considering the current score of 0 in IELTS? Is it 55 and is that the reason you are looking at state sponsorship option?


----------



## KeeDa

mandy2137 said:


> Hello Keeda,
> 
> I got assessed through ACS for two jobs last year. In second reference letter I mentioned from xxx date to till date and got assessed. I left the company after 4 months. My concern is this, would my current acs letter be sufficed? Can I mentioned end date of my second employment in eoi?
> 
> Thanks


Since you quit the second employment, then yes- you should put an end date to it. I think your question is about which date to be entered as the end-date for that employment. IMO, it should be your last working day there provided that you worked (and can prove) in the same occupation for those last 4 months.


----------



## KeeDa

1400ashi said:


> I did look those threads.
> 
> I also sent email to acs and below was their reply:
> "If you would like your NON ICT qualification assessed for points purposes you will need to contact the relevant assessing authority.
> 
> Please let us know if you have any further questions."
> 
> I don't know what to do.


I think that is it. You already have a communication asking you to approach the relevant assessing authority for your BCom degree. Print that email as PDF and upload it at the place where it is asking you to upload the reason why you are approaching them for the assessment.


----------



## mandy2137

KeeDa said:


> Since you quit the second employment, then yes- you should put an end date to it. I think your question is about which date to be entered as the end-date for that employment. IMO, it should be your last working day there provided that you worked (and can prove) in the same occupation for those last 4 months.


Thanks buddy, my roles and res were same for those 4 months as well. I was in fix that would i need to assess again?


----------



## sri2107

KeeDa said:


> No, I meant how much is your total EOI score considering the current score of 0 in IELTS? Is it 55 and is that the reason you are looking at state sponsorship option?


Yes it is 55


----------



## KeeDa

sri2107 said:


> Yes it is 55


You will have to study all the sponsoring states and their criteria for applying to them, and then choose one that you like and apply to them. You can do so if you are okay with the 190 visa. Since PTE has a quick turnaround, maybe give it a try one more time before giving up on 189. The choice is yours.


----------



## thakurajay17

Hi Everyone,

I want to ask one thing if I receive sponsorship from Victoria for eq than is this mean we can't go in another states.

Regards
Ajay


----------



## TeamRanger

thakurajay17 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I want to ask one thing if I receive sponsorship from Victoria for eq than is this mean we can't go in another states.
> 
> Regards
> Ajay


For the period of two years yes.


----------



## bharathi039

Hello,

I just want a trivial clarification from experts here. I have collected all documents for ACS processing and just went to an Advocate in my locality for attestation so that, I can upload them on to ACS portal.

When Advocate attested it, he sealed as 'Commissioner of Oaths' instead of 'Notary'. When I asked him, he said that it doesn't make much difference. But, I was little concerned as will this suffice ACS requirement? Shall I go ahead and upload the scanned copies or should I visit another Advocate who can seal it as 'Notary'??

Thanks in advance.


----------



## KeeDa

bharathi039 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just want a trivial clarification from experts here. I have collected all documents for ACS processing and just went to an Advocate in my locality for attestation so that, I can upload them on to ACS portal.
> 
> When Advocate attested it, he sealed as 'Commissioner of Oaths' instead of 'Notary'. When I asked him, he said that it doesn't make much difference. But, I was little concerned as will this suffice ACS requirement? Shall I go ahead and upload the scanned copies or should I visit another Advocate who can seal it as 'Notary'??
> 
> Thanks in advance.


There is no such mandate that it has to be 'Notary'. You can get it done from anybody authorized to certify documents.


----------



## ASCMigration

*Best of Luck*

Congrats Bumba.... Best of Luck for further process.


----------



## srikanth.peddi

Hi Everyone,
I have submitted my ACS on 24th July 2015. Currently in Stage 4(a)"With Accessor"
I have few doubts regarding Employee Referral Letter

1) I have took the reference from senior colleague. Though he is Senior in terms of experience and designation, he has joined the organization after me. I have mentioned his employee number in the letter. Will this cause any problem ?

2) My current designations is XYZ and my role in the project is Senior Developer. In the reference letter submitted, I have listed out the projects worked and roles performed like developer, Senior developer etc. But I have not mentioned the corresponding designation.

Please help.


Thanks,
Srikanth


----------



## isaiasfritsch

Dear All,

I've been working as a Development Specialist (this is my job description, mainly I do the job of a Software Engineer/Systems analyst) since May 2010. That means 5 years and 3 months.
However, I graduated in Information Systems (Bachelor degree) in May 2012.

My doubts are:
1. Am I able to get 5 years of experience considered by ACS or will they only consider 3 years? (Because of graduation in 2012)
2. Which would be the best option to apply? Software Engineer? Analyst Programmer? Developer Programmer? Systems Analyst?

Thanks!


----------



## KeeDa

isaiasfritsch said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I've been working as a Development Specialist (this is my job description, mainly I do the job of a Software Engineer/Systems analyst) since May 2010. That means 5 years and 3 months.
> However, I graduated in Information Systems (Bachelor degree) in May 2012.
> 
> My doubts are:
> 1. Am I able to get 5 years of experience considered by ACS or will they only consider 3 years? (Because of graduation in 2012)
> 2. Which would be the best option to apply? Software Engineer? Analyst Programmer? Developer Programmer? Systems Analyst?
> 
> Thanks!


1. Your years of work experience before your qualifications won't go to waste for sure. They will be used in the calculations. There is a case study for this scenario which explains it in Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf

2. Check ANZSCO-Descriptions.pdf for roles and responsibilities for these occupations and see which would be the best match for you.


----------



## isaiasfritsch

KeeDa said:


> 1. Your years of work experience before your qualifications won't go to waste for sure. They will be used in the calculations. There is a case study for this scenario which explains it in Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf
> 
> 2. Check ANZSCO-Descriptions.pdf for roles and responsibilities for these occupations and see which would be the best match for you.


KeeDa,

These are very good news. Thank you for clearing it up! 
All the best,


----------



## bharathi039

KeeDa said:


> There is no such mandate that it has to be 'Notary'. You can get it done from anybody authorized to certify documents.



Thanks for your reply. Is it mandatory to have the country worked in reference letter? Two of my three reference letters doesn't explicitly mention the country I worked. It simply stats as 'worked in xx as yyy between aaa and bbb.. His roles are.....'

But still the letter is in company letterhead. Is there any case who got accessed without country mentioned in letter? If I go ahead with ACS processing, what would be response from ACS. Do they ask for clarification or straight away reject my application?


----------



## KeeDa

srikanth.peddi said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have submitted my ACS on 24th July 2015. Currently in Stage 4(a)"With Accessor"
> I have few doubts regarding Employee Referral Letter
> 
> 1) I have took the reference from senior colleague. Though he is Senior in terms of experience and designation, he has joined the organization after me. I have mentioned his employee number in the letter. Will this cause any problem ?
> 
> 2) My current designations is XYZ and my role in the project is Senior Developer. In the reference letter submitted, I have listed out the projects worked and roles performed like developer, Senior developer etc. But I have not mentioned the corresponding designation.
> 
> Please help.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Srikanth


#1 could be a problem should your case be picked up for verification, because, that person is not in a position to write about your duties for the period when he was not there in the organization. "With Assessor" is too late to change anything now, but you can try writing to them at [email protected] and ask them for a possibility to provide a new reference letter. If you have received the result, ask them about the possibility of re-assessment. I think there is a discount if applied within 30 days. Even the slightest of such mistakes can land you in trouble. Read this thread completely: *www.expatforum.com/expats/australia...se-info-received-should-withdraw-reapply.html*


----------



## KeeDa

bharathi039 said:


> Thanks for your reply. Is it mandatory to have the country worked in reference letter? Two of my three reference letters doesn't explicitly mention the country I worked. It simply stats as 'worked in xx as yyy between aaa and bbb.. His roles are.....'
> 
> But still the letter is in company letterhead. Is there any case who got accessed without country mentioned in letter? If I go ahead with ACS processing, what would be response from ACS. Do they ask for clarification or straight away reject my application?


I don't know of anyone with a similar case, but it is clearly mentioned in the ACS guidelines:

Each employment reference must contain:
• Start and Finish Dates of Employment
• Description of Duties Performed
• Hours worked - Full time or Part time
• *Country where Employment was completed*
• Company Letterhead and signed by the author
• Marked as a Certified Copy

If you haven't submitted the ACS application, I suggest you re-write the references to state where you worked during a particular employment period. You can split the employment periods based on projects or designation or location, or a mix of all, but ensure that you mention the location especially if it was in a different country. For instance, one of my title in the SD reads:

Dec.2004 - Dec.2006: Senior Software Engineer
Locations: <City>, India, <City>, NZ (mm-yyyy to mm-yyyy), <City>, Israel (mm-yyyy to mm-yyyy).
Roles & responsibilities:
...
...

ACS will evaluate based on the information you provide them. There is no other way for them to know otherwise, so if you submit your current reference as-is, it will pass assuming all the employment was in India.

*Edit:* I checked my ACS result, and although I had provided the details as given above, it still says Location: India. I don't know if this could be a problem with my visa application. I have mentioned locations as those other countries in my visa application whereas the ACS result says India for all of them. Those were onsite postings and the employer was still Indian though. Only time will tell now what happens regarding this discrepancy.


----------



## bharathi039

I have some practical problem in getting another reference letter from my previous employers as I would need to go through lots of approvals. Thats where the problem is now. I haven't worked in abroad at anytime and all my experience would be in India. 

Will ACS get back to me in case if I submit my docs which doesn't has country mentioned on it? or will they straight away reject it..? 

I was just wondering if I am lucky ACS can get through it.. else, I can think about alternatives, but I dont want to attempt it unless it is real threat to my application at this point. 

As per your comment, I would assume to go ahead..
_"There is no other way for them to know otherwise, so if you submit your current reference as-is, it will pass assuming all the employment was in India."_

Coming back to your discrepancy: Were you still paid in INR during your Onsite postings or you were deputed to foreign payroll?


----------



## KeeDa

bharathi039 said:


> I have some practical problem in getting another reference letter from my previous employers as I would need to go through lots of approvals. Thats where the problem is now. I haven't worked in abroad at anytime and all my experience would be in India.
> 
> Will ACS get back to me in case if I submit my docs which doesn't has country mentioned on it? or will they straight away reject it..?
> 
> I was just wondering if I am lucky ACS can get through it.. else, I can think about alternatives, but I dont want to attempt it unless it is real threat to my application at this point.
> 
> As per your comment, I would assume to go ahead..
> _"There is no other way for them to know otherwise, so if you submit your current reference as-is, it will pass assuming all the employment was in India."_
> 
> Coming back to your discrepancy: Were you still paid in INR during your Onsite postings or you were deputed to foreign payroll?


I suggest you go ahead with the application. I know a few other applicants who did not mention location and got the successful outcome.

My onsite payments were in foreign currency in my foreign bank account.


----------



## isaiasfritsch

KeeDa said:


> 1. Your years of work experience before your qualifications won't go to waste for sure. They will be used in the calculations. There is a case study for this scenario which explains it in Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf
> 
> 2. Check ANZSCO-Descriptions.pdf for roles and responsibilities for these occupations and see which would be the best match for you.


Hello KeeDa,

I was checking the PDF you mentioned but it doesn't sound like they will consider this experience before I graduated:
- The “Skill Level Requirement Met Date” will be Jan 2011 because this is the date BOTH the relevant work experience AND the relevant qualification are completed
- Only relevant work experience completed after Jan 2011 is considered “Skilled Employment” and eligible for migration points test
- All work experience completed before Jan 2011is NOT eligible for migration points test

Am I getting it wrong?

Thanks,


----------



## omarsh

bharathi039 said:


> KeeDa said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such mandate that it has to be 'Notary'. You can get it done from anybody authorized to certify documents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Is it mandatory to have the country worked in reference letter? Two of my three reference letters doesn't explicitly mention the country I worked. It simply stats as 'worked in xx as yyy between aaa and bbb.. His roles are.....'
> 
> But still the letter is in company letterhead. Is there any case who got accessed without country mentioned in letter? If I go ahead with ACS processing, what would be response from ACS. Do they ask for clarification or straight away reject my application?
Click to expand...

Nope, one of my letters from previous companies didn't mention the country worked in or the number of hours for that matter (only stating it was full time snd duties etc) and they were considered by ACS


----------



## KeeDa

isaiasfritsch said:


> Hello KeeDa,
> 
> I was checking the PDF you mentioned but it doesn't sound like they will consider this experience before I graduated:
> - The “Skill Level Requirement Met Date” will be Jan 2011 because this is the date BOTH the relevant work experience AND the relevant qualification are completed
> - Only relevant work experience completed after Jan 2011 is considered “Skilled Employment” and eligible for migration points test
> - All work experience completed before Jan 2011is NOT eligible for migration points test
> 
> Am I getting it wrong?
> 
> Thanks,


That's correct. If you did not have pre-qualification experience, and started to work since May-2012, then you would receive a skill-met-date of Jun-2013. In your case, you would receive it as May-2012 because of your pre-qualification experience. Thus you are getting a benefit of 2 years already.


----------



## isaiasfritsch

KeeDa said:


> That's correct. If you did not have pre-qualification experience, and started to work since May-2012, then you would receive a skill-met-date of Jun-2013. In your case, you would receive it as May-2012 because of your pre-qualification experience. Thus you are getting a benefit of 2 years already.


I see. What about the points for experience later on the EOI, would I be able to consider 5 years of experience? (I have all the documents, but as I mentioned, 2 years of the 5 are before graduation)

Thanks KeeDa.


----------



## KeeDa

isaiasfritsch said:


> I see. What about the points for experience later on the EOI, would I be able to consider 5 years of experience? (I have all the documents, but as I mentioned, 2 years of the 5 are before graduation)
> 
> Thanks KeeDa.


No, you will never be able to claim points for 5 years of experience. At least not for another 2 years. May 2012 till today or even one year from now will still put you in the 3-5 years bracket (5 points). I think you are not aware of the experience deduction thing- they deduct anywhere between 2 to 6 (or even 8) years of experience. Lets just say this experience is used up to give you the "skilled" title. As we saw earlier, your skill-met-date most probably will be May-2012, thus leaving you with a little over 3 years of experience for claiming points as of now. The only "benefit" that I said earlier here is that, if you did not have any pre-qualification experince and started working from May-2012, your skill-met-date would be Jun-2014 thus leaving you with less than 3 years of skilled experience (0 points).


----------



## Gloria121

Hi all:

Thanks for all those useful info you post, I learned a lot. May I ask, my qualification is about networks, so which title should I apply for assessment? Ie. Network and system specialist

And anyone have any idea about current processing time of ACS?

Thanks so much and all the best wishes.

Gloria


----------



## KeeDa

Gloria121 said:


> Hi all:
> 
> Thanks for all those useful info you post, I learned a lot. May I ask, my qualification is about networks, so which title should I apply for assessment? Ie. Network and system specialist
> 
> And anyone have any idea about current processing time of ACS?
> 
> Thanks so much and all the best wishes.
> 
> Gloria


Not the qualification, but your occupation (duties you perform at work) should be used to determine the ANZSCO.


----------



## hop11

as per recent observation ACS is processing cases in approx 7-8 days


----------



## Gloria121

hop11 said:


> as per recent observation ACS is processing cases in approx 7-8 days


thanks~


----------



## isaiasfritsch

Dear fellow applicants,

I have 1 to 2 years of internship done before graduation in a closely related activity.
Do you think it's worth to put my internship contracts together in ACS application? Does it count?

If yes, which documents would I need to submit for it?

Thanks!
Best,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa

isaiasfritsch said:


> Dear fellow applicants,
> 
> I have 1 to 2 years of internship done before graduation in a closely related activity.
> Do you think it's worth to put my internship contracts together in ACS application? Does it count?
> 
> If yes, which documents would I need to submit for it?
> 
> Thanks!
> Best,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From page#15 of x.pdf: "Internships may be considered if the work is paid and at a suitable professional level."

You can give it a try if you were paid, but note that the contracts won't help here. You will have to get reference letters with your skills and work undertaken during that tenure.


----------



## Marigold2015

Man! I musta be the unlucky one. I've been waited for 10 days now 



hop11 said:


> as per recent observation ACS is processing cases in approx 7-8 days


----------



## srikanth.peddi

Hi Friends,
I have submitted my ACS on 29th July and got positive result on 10th August.

I have following Queries

1) I have done BTech in Computer Science Engineering in May 2008. My work experience starts from 10-SEP-2008 to till date. But ACS has mentioned experience post NOV 2010 is suitable instead of SEP 2010 ie; they have deducted 2 years 2 months 

2) My role is Developer and my Designation is I.T Analyst. But ACS letter has mentioned Position as Developer. Will this cause any issue? 

Please let me know your opinion


Thank you,
Srikanth


----------



## bharathi039

Marigold2015 said:


> Man! I musta be the unlucky one. I've been waited for 10 days now


Which stage you are in now??!


----------



## OnlyAustralia

purple5 said:


> Hi i wonder if any of you provide syllabus to ACS?
> Thanks



I provided syllabus to ACS.


----------



## Marigold2015

bharathi039 said:


> Which stage you are in now??!


Stage 4 - With Assessor since 29 July


----------



## babytux

Mine is with assessor since 8 Aug.... I hate this waiting game :/


----------



## Gloria121

babytux said:


> Mine is with assessor since 8 Aug.... I hate this waiting game :/


Good luck with you


----------



## Gloria121

Hi all ,

I just submitted the assessment under 2631 today, hope everything will be fine and May I ask:

How long does it take for ACS to finish the process? Cuz my visa expired by the end of this month !!!!


----------



## Marigold2015

Gloria121 said:


> Hi all ,
> 
> I just submitted the assessment under 2631 today, hope everything will be fine and May I ask:
> 
> How long does it take for ACS to finish the process? Cuz my visa expired by the end of this month !!!!


Gloria121,

Did you provide a copy of VEVO or VISA in your application? My friend got the result within a week because his visa is expiring within 120 days. 

If you haven't provide, I would suggest you to email ACS asap.

goodluck!


----------



## Gloria121

Marigold2015 said:


> Gloria121,
> 
> Did you provide a copy of VEVO or VISA in your application? My friend got the result within a week because his visa is expiring within 120 days.
> 
> If you haven't provide, I would suggest you to email ACS asap.
> 
> goodluck!


Thanks a lot, this is really helpful. I will do it now .thanks again!!


----------



## isaiasfritsch

Dear fellow applicants,

I have the following work experiences which I can gather enough documents to prove:

DD/MM/YYYY
31/10/2008 - 08/10/2009 - Internship in a closely related to the ANZSCO code
11/10/2009 - 01/06/2010 - Directly related to the ANZSCO code but with other assignments closely related
07/06/2010 - To date - Directly related to the ANZSCO code in an internationally renowned company

However, I graduated in 2012 (Bachelor degree) and my diploma shows the following dates:
University conclusion: 07/07/2012
Graduation date: 03/08/2012
Diploma expedition: 25/08/2012

Which date will they probably consider as "Met Date"? Based on my experiences, am I able to get at least 3 years of skilled experience (5 points)? As I believe 5 years would be impossible because of the Met Date, even if I performed the job.

What do you guys think?

Thanks

Best,


----------



## Simer86

Hi Mates, 

I have a quick question.. I am applying for ACS under system analyst category. I have done B.Tech in Electronics and Comm. in 2008 but due to some backlogs - I received my degree in 2009... so If I enter the completion year as 2009 -

1. Will that put a negative impact and will ACS ask for more documents, though I am uploading all mark sheets (till 8th Sem) as well as copy of degree. 

2. I am working since 2008 - Is ACS going to consider my work experience since 2008 or after my grad is completed, which is 2009?

Thanks in advance 

Cheers!


----------



## RyanNguyen

Simer86 said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> I have a quick question.. I am applying for ACS under system analyst category. I have done B.Tech in Electronics and Comm. in 2008 but due to some backlogs - I received my degree in 2009... so If I enter the completion year as 2009 -
> 
> 1. Will that put a negative impact and will ACS ask for more documents, though I am uploading all mark sheets (till 8th Sem) as well as copy of degree.
> 
> 2. I am working since 2008 - Is ACS going to consider my work experience since 2008 or after my grad is completed, which is 2009?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Cheers!


Hi,

In my opinion it doesn't matter if it's 2008 or 2009. Because by any way you will be deducted 2 years as not Australia Bachelor. So your met date will be counted from 2010


----------



## RyanNguyen

isaiasfritsch said:


> Dear fellow applicants,
> 
> I have the following work experiences which I can gather enough documents to prove:
> 
> DD/MM/YYYY
> 31/10/2008 - 08/10/2009 - Internship in a closely related to the ANZSCO code
> 11/10/2009 - 01/06/2010 - Directly related to the ANZSCO code but with other assignments closely related
> 07/06/2010 - To date - Directly related to the ANZSCO code in an internationally renowned company
> 
> However, I graduated in 2012 (Bachelor degree) and my diploma shows the following dates:
> University conclusion: 07/07/2012
> Graduation date: 03/08/2012
> Diploma expedition: 25/08/2012
> 
> Which date will they probably consider as "Met Date"? Based on my experiences, am I able to get at least 3 years of skilled experience (5 points)? As I believe 5 years would be impossible because of the Met Date, even if I performed the job.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Best,


Haha...your case looks like mine. So I'm waiting for assessment. However based on ACS document, we could claim at least 5 points because met date was 2012. Will let you know my result


----------



## isaiasfritsch

RyanNguyen said:


> Haha...your case looks like mine. So I'm waiting for assessment. However based on ACS document, we could claim at least 5 points because met date was 2012. Will let you know my result


Hahaha. Good luck for us then..
Let me know when you get the results mate.

Peace,


----------



## RyanNguyen

isaiasfritsch said:


> Hahaha. Good luck for us then..
> Let me know when you get the results mate.
> 
> Peace,


Bro, I got result. Positive. Met date is the graduation date. So you can proceed now....Let's go


----------



## babytux

Congrats! Hope I'll get my results soon. Fingers crossed


----------



## isaiasfritsch

Dear all,

I believe this may have been asked many times before but I want to validate if I've got enough documents to submit the application.

University graduation
Diploma
Document with a list of all disciplines I did and it's grades

Current employment (07/06/2010 - TO DATE)
Offer letter, employment contract, employment reference (with all the info requested on the guideline), 1 payslip per quarter, 3 last payslips, yearly tax declarations of 2011, 12, 13, 14 and 15 (I don't have the 2010) which shows I received amounts from this employer

Past employment (11/10/2009 - 01/06/2010)
Payslips 1 per quarter, employment reference

Past internship (31/10/2008 - 08/10/2009)
Payslips 1 per quarter, employment reference

Is this enough or should I gather more documents? If so, which? For the past employment and internship it is hard for me to get documents as it's been sometime.

What do you guys think?

Thanks!

Best,


----------



## RyanNguyen

isaiasfritsch said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I believe this may have been asked many times before but I want to validate if I've got enough documents to submit the application.
> 
> University graduation
> Diploma
> Document with a list of all disciplines I did and it's grades
> 
> Current employment (07/06/2010 - TO DATE)
> Offer letter, employment contract, employment reference (with all the info requested on the guideline), 1 payslip per quarter, 3 last payslips, yearly tax declarations of 2011, 12, 13, 14 and 15 (I don't have the 2010) which shows I received amounts from this employer
> 
> Past employment (11/10/2009 - 01/06/2010)
> Payslips 1 per quarter, employment reference
> 
> Past internship (31/10/2008 - 08/10/2009)
> Payslips 1 per quarter, employment reference
> 
> Is this enough or should I gather more documents? If so, which? For the past employment and internship it is hard for me to get documents as it's been sometime.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Best,


It's more than enough and can make assessor confused bro!
University graduation - qualification and mark sheets
Diploma - qualification and mark sheets
Current employment (07/06/2010 - TO DATE) employment reference (this one is good enough, don't send more than that). It's not redundant if you say *TO DATE - 13/08/2015.*
Past employment (11/10/2009 - 01/06/2010) employment reference (same as above)
Past internship (31/10/2008 - 08/10/2009) employment reference (same as above)

Again, I see you can get all employment reference from current and previous employers, so no need to send any further document. We just send one of 3 documents (first and last payslip or service certificate or termination letter) if you are going to send Statutory Declaration or Affidavits. I did SD and sent with termination contract with enough information stated in that document (personal information, terminate for the contract date and affected termination date). 

Hope this helps


----------



## isaiasfritsch

RyanNguyen said:


> It's more than enough and can make assessor confused bro!
> University graduation - qualification and mark sheets
> Diploma - qualification and mark sheets
> Current employment (07/06/2010 - TO DATE) employment reference (this one is good enough, don't send more than that). It's not redundant if you say *TO DATE - 13/08/2015.*
> Past employment (11/10/2009 - 01/06/2010) employment reference (same as above)
> Past internship (31/10/2008 - 08/10/2009) employment reference (same as above)
> 
> Again, I see you can get all employment reference from current and previous employers, so no need to send any further document. We just send one of 3 documents (first and last payslip or service certificate or termination letter) if you are going to send Statutory Declaration or Affidavits. I did SD and sent with termination contract with enough information stated in that document (personal information, terminate for the contract date and affected termination date).
> 
> Hope this helps


Oh I see. This is quite confusing because I thought I had to give as much proof as possible.
So, only the reference letters would be enough? No need to be uploading payslips and any other documents I mentioned?

Thanks bro!


----------



## RyanNguyen

isaiasfritsch said:


> Oh I see. This is quite confusing because I thought I had to give as much proof as possible.
> So, only the reference letters would be enough? No need to be uploading payslips and any other documents I mentioned?
> 
> Thanks bro!


Honestly please don't do that. Sometimes giving more documents doesn't help your case. Reference letter must have full information as their sample in guideline. Good luck 

Updated: I have 4 episodes of working experience. For 2 first companies, I used SD + termination contract. For the rest of employers, I used company reference with the same format as their expectation. All are certified TRUE COPY.


----------



## srikanth.peddi

Hi All, 
I have got ACS + for Software Engineer(261313). But ACS letter has mentioned Position as Developer. My current role is Developer and my current Designation is I.T Analyst. 

Will this cause any issue? 

Please let me know your opinion

Thank you,
Srikanth


----------



## Sufiangr8

Hi All,

I am planning to submit my Documents for ACS .As i am having total 6 Years of experience ,and from my last company , i have been working with them for 3.6 year and due to some internal changes from their side my company is going to terminate me .I have some couple of things to ask 
1-Does that bother to ACS or Australian immigration in case i have been terminated from the company or i am having Experience letter with termination mention on it


----------



## KeeDa

Sufiangr8 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to submit my Documents for ACS .As i am having total 6 Years of experience ,and from my last company , i have been working with them for 3.6 year and due to some internal changes from their side my company is going to terminate me .I have some couple of things to ask
> 1-Does that bother to ACS or Australian immigration in case i have been terminated from the company or i am having Experience letter with termination mention on it


Does not matter if you are not working. Neither does DIBP care about it. All you should be concerned about is verification- especially from the current employer. If there are chances that they would not assist with the verification process (if it happens), then consider skipping those 3.6 years from assessment (and thus from claiming points for). Make them aware about your visa application plans and ensure that should a verification take place, they will cooperate.


----------



## isaiasfritsch

Hello All,

Quick doubt. As ACS Guidelines mentions, it is needed to take a certified copy of the original documents to send to them. Why is that? Wouldn't it be easier to just digitalize the original document and send them? Why making a certified copy of it to then digitalize and send?

Best,


----------



## happieaussie2016

As ACS gives you result based on your documents and the roles you provide they consider it to be the truth.
so they need a verification from an authority that the documents you submit are original as ACS will not be verifying the authenticity of your documents.




isaiasfritsch said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Quick doubt. As ACS Guidelines mentions, it is needed to take a certified copy of the original documents to send to them. Why is that? Wouldn't it be easier to just digitalize the original document and send them? Why making a certified copy of it to then digitalize and send?
> 
> Best,


----------



## Umas

Hi Guys,

Can any one help - BE degree in 'Electrical and Electronics Engineering' from *Bangalore University*. Whether this will be considered as ICT Major OR ICT Minor. Since, I have 5.10 yrs of experience .. not sure whether 4 yrs or 6 yrs will be detected ... 

If ACS is detecting 6 yrs.. I would like to wait for another 2 months before applying for ACS ... 

I searched this forum -- few mentioned that 'Electrical and Electronics Engineering' is considered as ICT Major 
Whereas 'Electrical Engineering' is considered as ICT Minor .. 

i.e For Electrical Engineering 6 years deduction and for Electrical and Electronics it is 4 years.

.. but there was no specific instance from *Bangalore University*. 

Can any one help please.

thanks,
Umas


----------



## eldiablo

Hello Everyone, I need anyone of you to help me with authentic information regarding the documents required to submit to ACS.

I have 10 Years experience from 4 different companies.
I am network engineer, but yet not completely a CCNP. I read in the ACS website, unless completed CCNP, dont submit any cisco certs like CCNA.
I am an engineering graduate from Pondicherry University.

I would like to know what documents do I need to submit?
(1) 10th & 12th Board examination marksheet (2) BE Degree Certificate (3) Joining and re-leaving certificate from every job. Anything else? Please advise.

Do i need to get these certificates photo-copies attested by someone? Who would be an authentic person. I currently live in Bangalore, can some suggest, where can I seek this assistance.

Please advise. Thank you all.


----------



## KeeDa

Right, CCNA alone is not accepted.

1. 10'th and 12'th are not required to be submitted and neither is there any option to submit these.
2. BE - all marksheets as well as the certificate. I assume your BE is related to ICT.
3. More important than what you listed are employment reference letters with dates, roles and responsibilities.

Attestation is a must. Any notary public should be able to do it.

I suggest you read and understand Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf from the ACS website.


----------



## eldiablo

*Thanks for response*



KeeDa said:


> Right, CCNA alone is not accepted.
> I assume your BE is related to ICT.
> 
> 3. More important than what you listed are employment reference letters with dates, roles and responsibilities.


Hello KeeDa,

Thank you so much for your quick response

when you meant, reference letter, is this something to be issued by every employer (say all the companies, I worked) with their issuing persone name in letter header? Please clarify

Also, I am main applicant and my wife is a co-applicant, So do I have to submit ACS seperately for both of us on respective job codes? please clarify.


----------



## KeeDa

Yes, that is the reference letter. In absence of the same, a statutory declaration from your manager/ supervisor can be submitted. This document should list your roles and responsibilities matching those from your ANZSCO. This thread has all the details and even a few samples: *My Journey For Australia PR*

If you wish to claim 5 partner points, then yes, a separate ACS application for your partner too- in any occupation from the same *SOL list as yours, and later an English language test to prove *competent English*.


----------



## eldiablo

Thank you so much KeeDa, This is what I was looking forward. I will proceed preparing docs and post here, if I have any questions further.

One more quick question, I am 2005 BE Electronics and Communication engineering passed-out and started working since 2005. But due to arrears my final degree certificate arrived only in 2009. Will this be a problem?


----------



## isaiasfritsch

There are many guys from India here so you might have came across this doubt before.

The ACS Guidelines says that all certified copies must have the words *"Certified True Copy of the Original"*, however, as I'm certifying the copies in a foreign country, it will be in my local language, Portuguese.

Is this an issue? If so, how did you guys overcome this?


----------



## isaiasfritsch

eldiablo said:


> Thank you so much KeeDa, This is what I was looking forward. I will proceed preparing docs and post here, if I have any questions further.
> 
> One more quick question, I am 2005 BE Electronics and Communication engineering passed-out and started working since 2005. But due to arrears my final degree certificate arrived only in 2009. Will this be a problem?


Degree certificate expedition date does not matter, ACS uses the graduation date as reference.


----------



## isaiasfritsch

isaiasfritsch said:


> There are many guys from India here so you might have came across this doubt before.
> 
> The ACS Guidelines says that all certified copies must have the words *"Certified True Copy of the Original"*, however, as I'm certifying the copies in a foreign country, it will be in my local language, Portuguese.
> 
> Is this an issue? If so, how did you guys overcome this?


Does anyone know how to deal with this requirement?


----------



## Gloria121

isaiasfritsch said:


> Does anyone know how to deal with this requirement?


solicitor is the bestchoice， or norotary


----------



## isaiasfritsch

Gloria121 said:


> solicitor is the bestchoice， or norotary


I'm not sure I undertand what you mean. Can you please explain?

Thanks,


----------



## RyanNguyen

isaiasfritsch said:


> Does anyone know how to deal with this requirement?


Hi, are your all qualifications in English? if not, please proceed to translate them to English then certifying translated document as TRUE COPY. 
No matter where you are going to do translate and certify TRUE COPY, the thing is who is legal to translate and certify. Normally it's a notary public, or lawyer. For my case, I did some of documents that issued in Vietnam were certified and legalised in Vietnam, the rest of documents was certified in Singapore by lawyer - notary public.

Hope this helps. Have a nice day.


----------



## markand911

Guys,

I applied for Skill Assessment to ACS in FEB 2014.
I got +ve result for 261213.

In Jun 2014, i have switched job.
The new job is not assessed by ACS.
I want that too assessed.

do i have to submit all previously submitted documents again or just the documents which i got from the new company?

And how long the ACS will take to assess?


----------



## markand911

*ACS Skill Assessment*

Guys,

I applied for Skill Assessment to ACS in FEB 2014.
I got +ve result for 261312.

In Jun 2014, i have switched job.
The new job is not assessed by ACS.
I want that too assessed.

do i have to submit all previously submitted documents again or just the documents which i got from the new company?

And how long the ACS will take to assess?


----------



## KeeDa

markand911 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I applied for Skill Assessment to ACS in FEB 2014.
> I got +ve result for 261312.
> 
> In Jun 2014, i have switched job.
> The new job is not assessed by ACS.
> I want that too assessed.
> 
> do i have to submit all previously submitted documents again or just the documents which i got from the new company?
> 
> And how long the ACS will take to assess?


Use the "Link to Existing" option and upload just those documents related to this new employment.


----------



## isaiasfritsch

Dear All,

My employment references all have my employment dates in DD/MM/YYYY format, however, the employment letters are dated using the format "August 17, 2015". Is this an issue?

Thanks,


----------



## isaiasfritsch

isaiasfritsch said:


> Dear All,
> 
> My employment references all have my employment dates in DD/MM/YYYY format, however, the employment letters are dated using the format "August 17, 2015". Is this an issue?
> 
> Thanks,


Just to make it clear, this is how the letter is:

August 17, 2015

We declare under the circumstances of the law that "Person", is our employee since June 7, 2010 (07/06/2010), employed on a full time basis (40 hours a week) as ..


----------



## RyanNguyen

isaiasfritsch said:


> Just to make it clear, this is how the letter is:
> 
> August 17, 2015
> 
> We declare under the circumstances of the law that "Person", is our employee since June 7, 2010 (07/06/2010), employed on a full time basis (40 hours a week) as ..


A little bit of confused. But if I look at the date of letter, I will think this format (Month DD, YYYY) will be considered because that format was mentioned twice 

It's just my ideas.


----------



## Gloria121

doesAcs face technical difficulties now?


----------



## Svats

Gloria121 said:


> doesAcs face technical difficulties now?


Yes.. They are facing some technical issue when we navigate to MY ACS assesment page.


----------



## krish4aus

Hi Friends,

When applying ACS, experience section the below note is available. I was deputed from my bangalore office to work in Malaysia for 2 years(onsite) but my payrol,etc were all managed by my bangalore office.

Should I create 2 different entry for this or can mention the same in one experience letter.
However I have only one Affidavit stating all the experience details and notarized, should I attach the same document in both places. 

Each experience should only be entered once - with one or more related attachments.

From ACS website
If you have experience with the same employer in multiple countries please create an entry for each country with the corresponding dates. Ensure your documentation support this information.

Regards,
Krish


----------



## hbalakrishna

isaiasfritsch said:


> There are many guys from India here so you might have came across this doubt before.
> 
> The ACS Guidelines says that all certified copies must have the words *"Certified True Copy of the Original"*, however, as I'm certifying the copies in a foreign country, it will be in my local language, Portuguese.
> 
> Is this an issue? If so, how did you guys overcome this?


I believe certified copies stamp should be in english .....


----------



## sanjay776

Svats said:


> Yes.. They are facing some technical issue when we navigate to MY ACS assesment page.


Hi,

Are you still facing issue in accessing application status on ACS page. I am facing "404 page not found" error message after login with my credentials.


----------



## isaiasfritsch

hbalakrishna said:


> I believe certified copies stamp should be in english .....


I took a certified copy of the original document here in Brazil and their stamp is in our local language. Then I handed the documents to a certified translator, which translated the stamp and certifies the document.

Do you guys do it different in India? Or your local places that certify documents stamp them in English?

Best,


----------



## smartclick.lalit

Hi isaiasfritsch,
In india, we get notary stamp in english itself, so not an issue.
I hope, if you are getting it translated, it shouldn't be an issue. But dont you have any notary which can stamp it in english?


Regards
Smartclick



isaiasfritsch said:


> I took a certified copy of the original document here in Brazil and their stamp is in our local language. Then I handed the documents to a certified translator, which translated the stamp and certifies the document.
> 
> Do you guys do it different in India? Or your local places that certify documents stamp them in English?
> 
> Best,


----------



## isaiasfritsch

smartclick.lalit said:


> Hi isaiasfritsch,
> In india, we get notary stamp in english itself, so not an issue.
> I hope, if you are getting it translated, it shouldn't be an issue. But dont you have any notary which can stamp it in english?
> 
> 
> Regards
> Smartclick


No. Notaries here in Brazil stamp only in local language. I've tried asking but they never heard of anything related to this. They only say this is their only stamp and it should be valid worldwide.
For this reason, I made the certified copies with them and then handled the copies with the stamps to a certified translator. This translator then translated the document and the stamps as well, and then he certifies the documents.

I hope that's ok, because we don't have other options here in Brazil


----------



## isaiasfritsch

FYI, I've just confirmed this with my translator. She says this is the correct way to do it when you can't have the notary to stamp in English.
You first stamp in local language then take to a translator to do a certified translation of the stamp (and the whole document if needed).

Best,


----------



## anilv1980

Hi, I am new to this forum but following the threads.

I have lodged ACS on 12th Aug, and i could see my self on 17th Aug on stage 5 and case finalized. And I still didnt get the result.

Later i see that ACS site is not working till today. Please pass on information if you guys face the similar issue with ACS site.

And please share who as lodged to ACS on 12 Aug and got the results or waiting.


----------



## RyanNguyen

isaiasfritsch said:


> FYI, I've just confirmed this with my translator. She says this is the correct way to do it when you can't have the notary to stamp in English.
> You first stamp in local language then take to a translator to do a certified translation of the stamp (and the whole document if needed).
> 
> Best,


Hi bro,

Your case looks like me again. Haha...I did certify TRUE COPY in VietNam. It's in my local language as well. Then translating document if not in English, and certify by authorised translator. But we have one more step, we need to go through Department of External Relation (Ministry of Foreign Affair) to certify again, but this time they don't certify content of document as TRUE COPY, they certify that who certified TRUE COPY is AUTHORISED PERSON by LEGAL.

It really took my time. But finally I got it. The process depends on each country so I couldn't say your country would be the same or not. So it's better to check your Ministry of Foreign Affair website, is there any processes like CERTIFICATION/LEGALISATION OF DOCUMENTS?

Good luck bro...
Ryan.


----------



## sanjay776

*Facing issue with ACS website*

Hi Anil,

Yes, I am also facing the same issue with ACS site, the moment i put my credentials it shows "404 page not found" error. I submitted my RPL application on 15th August and yesterday morning it was in stage 4 with assessor. 

Not sure what exactly is happening with ACS site. Do other members are also facing the same issue?

Regds,





anilv1980 said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum but following the threads.
> 
> I have lodged ACS on 12th Aug, and i could see my self on 17th Aug on stage 5 and case finalized. And I still didnt get the result.
> 
> Later i see that ACS site is not working till today. Please pass on information if you guys face the similar issue with ACS site.
> 
> And please share who as lodged to ACS on 12 Aug and got the results or waiting.


----------



## omarsh

Just hang in there, with an assesor status means you will get the result in a day or two.


----------



## DenReinn

thanks


----------



## hbalakrishna

isaiasfritsch said:


> I took a certified copy of the original document here in Brazil and their stamp is in our local language. Then I handed the documents to a certified translator, which translated the stamp and certifies the document.
> 
> Do you guys do it different in India? Or your local places that certify documents stamp them in English?
> 
> Best,


yeah in India most of the places stamp them in English only ... regarding your stamp yes it will work out as you have translated it . ALl the best for your ACS


----------



## Simer86

Hi Folks -

Need your quick help please. I am submitting my ACS assessment for System Analyst. While filling up the online form I am having few confusions so thought to clarify first with senior members of this forum -

1. Family name in the form is a mandate field. In my passport - my given name is Simer Preet Singh. And the same I am entering in the field *given name* and *preferred first name* (which is auto-filled and I haven't changed ). Now, I am confused - shall I put my last name/ surname in *Family name * or not as its not mentioned on my passport? 

2.
View attachment 49625


In Education details - Do I need to submit all 8 semester mark sheets and degree in 1 PDF or two attachments (one for degree and one for all 8 DMC's). If it's 2 attachments then, what should be the name of documents - certificate or transcript? Please help

3.
View attachment 49633


In relevant experience - Its my fifth job where I am currently employed. So Do I need to enter the details of every employer one by one (attaching self declarations, payslips, relieving and experience letters) or just one pdf with all attachments from all 5 companies? Please clarify.

I am really confused as the instructions state that *you need to attach all your educational and experience documents in 1 PDF *. But here the fields have several.


THANKS IN ANTICIPATION


----------



## KeeDa

Simer86 said:


> Hi Folks -
> 
> Need your quick help please. I am submitting my ACS assessment for System Analyst. While filling up the online form I am having few confusions so thought to clarify first with senior members of this forum -
> 
> 1. Family name in the form is a mandate field. In my passport - my given name is Simer Preet Singh. And the same I am entering in the field *given name* and *preferred first name* (which is auto-filled and I haven't changed ). Now, I am confused - shall I put my last name/ surname in *Family name * or not as its not mentioned on my passport?
> 
> 2.
> View attachment 49625
> 
> 
> In Education details - Do I need to submit all 8 semester mark sheets and degree in 1 PDF or two attachments (one for degree and one for all 8 DMC's). If it's 2 attachments then, what should be the name of documents - certificate or transcript? Please help
> 
> 3.
> View attachment 49633
> 
> 
> In relevant experience - Its my fifth job where I am currently employed. So Do I need to enter the details of every employer one by one (attaching self declarations, payslips, relieving and experience letters) or just one pdf with all attachments from all 5 companies? Please clarify.
> 
> I am really confused as the instructions state that *you need to attach all your educational and experience documents in 1 PDF *. But here the fields have several.
> 
> 
> THANKS IN ANTICIPATION


1. Irrespective of what the passport says, you should enter what your family name/ surname is. Passport is just another document which can have errors, and if it is an error in the passport, then better correct it at least by the time you file the visa because this problem will crop up more than once in your visa application. My wife's passport too has this problem. The entire name is in the same Given-Name field, but I still chose to input last name at its correct place.

2. Check the attachment-type drop-down. There are different categories of attachments and from what I remember, there are 2 distinct categories for marksheets and degree certificate. So, you will need 2 separate PDFs.

3. One PDF per employer.

Also note that unless you are a freelancer, self declaration will not be accepted. It has to be either HR/ managers reference letter on company letter head or third party declaration from your manager/ supervisor.


----------



## hbalakrishna

KeeDa said:


> 1. Irrespective of what the passport says, you should enter what your family name/ surname is. Passport is just another document which can have errors, and if it is an error in the passport, then better correct it at least by the time you file the visa because this problem will crop up more than once in your visa application. My wife's passport too has this problem. The entire name is in the same Given-Name field, but I still chose to input last name at its correct place.
> 
> 2. Check the attachment-type drop-down. There are different categories of attachments and from what I remember, there are 2 distinct categories for marksheets and degree certificate. So, you will need 2 separate PDFs.
> 
> 3. One PDF per employer.
> 
> Also note that unless you are a freelancer, self declaration will not be accepted. It has to be either HR/ managers reference letter on company letter head or third party declaration from your manager/ supervisor.


Regarding Second point:

Under attachment type Certificate category get the degree certificate along with consolidated marks memo and all semester certificate in One single PDF would do . I have done same thing for my ACS .


----------



## Simer86

hbalakrishna said:


> Regarding Second point:
> 
> Under attachment type Certificate category get the degree certificate along with consolidated marks memo and all semester certificate in One single PDF would do . I have done same thing for my ACS .


Thanks for the swift reply.. you mean - I ask my university to issue a new consolidated mark sheet for all 8 semesters or shall I scan all notarized copies of mark sheets (all 8 sem's) along with my degree and make one PDF?


----------



## Simer86

KeeDa said:


> 1. Irrespective of what the passport says, you should enter what your family name/ surname is. Passport is just another document which can have errors, and if it is an error in the passport, then better correct it at least by the time you file the visa because this problem will crop up more than once in your visa application. My wife's passport too has this problem. The entire name is in the same Given-Name field, but I still chose to input last name at its correct place.
> 
> 2. Check the attachment-type drop-down. There are different categories of attachments and from what I remember, there are 2 distinct categories for marksheets and degree certificate. So, you will need 2 separate PDFs.
> 
> 3. One PDF per employer.
> 
> Also note that unless you are a freelancer, self declaration will not be accepted. It has to be either HR/ managers reference letter on company letter head or third party declaration from your manager/ supervisor.



Thank you for your response! Yes, I am giving third party declarations from my seniors for all four past companies and R&R on company letterhead from my current organization..


----------



## hbalakrishna

Simer86 said:


> Thanks for the swift reply.. you mean - I ask my university to issue a new consolidated mark sheet for all 8 semesters or shall I scan all notarized copies of mark sheets (all 8 sem's) along with my degree and make one PDF?


For me our university provided us all semesters marks memo(8) and one consolidated marks memo and one final Degree Certificate. If you dont have right now thats okay just scan degree certificate and all marks sheets in one single pdf document . Basically ACS will check for subjects which are matching skill select you applied for it . for example let say ICT IT software ACS will check for 3 or more computer subject in 4 years degree .. so dont worry about consolidated sheets if you have one please add it otherwise Degree certi and marks memo are good enough to submit ACS I hope it gives you answer for your query sorry If I confused you


----------



## Simer86

hbalakrishna said:


> For me our university provided us all semesters marks memo(8) and one consolidated marks memo and one final Degree Certificate. If you dont have right now thats okay just scan degree certificate and all marks sheets in one single pdf document . Basically ACS will check for subjects which are matching skill select you applied for it . for example let say ICT IT software ACS will check for 3 or more computer subject in 4 years degree .. so dont worry about consolidated sheets if you have one please add it otherwise Degree certi and marks memo are good enough to submit ACS I hope it gives you answer for your query sorry If I confused you


Thank you hbalakrishna! You have much cleared my doubt so I'm uploading one pdf for both DMC's and Degree certificate, Another thing as you talked about *ACS will check for the subjects which are matching skill sets* I have my B.Tech in Electronics & comm. but my whole work experience is relevant to System Analyst profile - so there was no particular subject for related to "SA". Any idea? How ACS would look to it?

I have one more query here - In experience section, Did you mention the date, you applied for ACS in "TO" with current organization Or something else? As there is no option for till date.

Thanks again!


----------



## hbalakrishna

Simer86 said:


> Thank you hbalakrishna! You have much cleared my doubt so I'm uploading one pdf for both DMC's and Degree certificate, Another thing as you talked about *ACS will check for the subjects which are matching skill sets* I have my B.Tech in Electronics & comm. but my whole work experience is relevant to System Analyst profile - so there was no particular subject for related to "SA". Any idea? How ACS would look to it?
> 
> I have one more query here - In experience section, Did you mention the date, you applied for ACS in "TO" with current organisation Or something else? As there is no option for till date.
> 
> Thanks again!


1. Dont worry much about ACS processing its just simple matching i m from ECE as well applied for Developer programmer we have 3 computer subjects rite thats enough.
regarding your profile System Analyst i have looked for below same as mine

so don worry much about your ACS you will get easily below are SA profile (same as DP)

Description of Additional Closely Related ICT Units:
 Algorithm design (Algorithm development)
 Artificial intelligence
 Automata theory
 Computer Science
 Critical Path Method
 Database design, Database implementation
 Database Management Systems - (Relational Database, Object Oriented Database, RDBMS)
 File Processing
 Human Computer Interaction
 Introduction to ICT - (Introduction to Computer Science, Computer Theory, Introduction to Business Computing,
Computer Science I)
 Introduction to Information Systems
 Programming - (C, C++, Objective C, Visual C, Basic, Visual Basic, Java, Assembler, Cobol, Pascal, PL/1, Fortran, PHP,
Pearl, AS3, FoxPro, and similar)
 Project Management
 Quality management - (Quality Assurance, Software Quality)
 Software validation - (Software Testing, Testing strategies and methods)
 Web Engineering - (Web Design, Internet Engineering)

reg 2: To date you mention To date as current date when you apply for ACS that date u can give becuase you claiming experience until that day


----------



## vicegerent

Hi All,

How does ACS calculate your experience? Do they just count months or take the weeks into consideration? 

For example in my case: 

Job 1 in Australia = from 20th February 2012 till 28th June 2013 = 16 months and 1 week (20-28Feb2012)

Job 2 in Australia = 17th Feb 2014 to date = 18 months and 2 weeks of Feb.

Will the ACS take into consideration the 2 weeks of Feb from job#2 and 1 week of experience for the month of Feb2012 in Job#1? Or will they only count the experience from March2012 to June 2013 for job#1 and from March2014 to date for job#2 when I apply for assessment?

Please can somebody who has information and experience with ACS in getting their Assessments advice on this?

Thanks!


----------



## KeeDa

vicegerent said:


> Hi All,
> 
> How does ACS calculate your experience? Do they just count months or take the weeks into consideration?
> 
> For example in my case:
> 
> Job 1 in Australia = from 20th February 2012 till 28th June 2013 = 16 months and 1 week (20-28Feb2012)
> 
> Job 2 in Australia = 17th Feb 2014 to date = 18 months and 2 weeks of Feb.
> 
> Will the ACS take into consideration the 2 weeks of Feb from job#2 and 1 week of experience for the month of Feb2012 in Job#1? Or will they only count the experience from March2012 to June 2013 for job#1 and from March2014 to date for job#2 when I apply for assessment?
> 
> Please can somebody who has information and experience with ACS in getting their Assessments advice on this?
> 
> Thanks!


ACS will only mention months. Job 1 will be assessed starting from 02/12 and ending on 06/13 and Job 2 from 02/14 till date. In the EOI though you have to mention the complete dates and the system will calculate points accordingly. Also note that depending on your qualification and ANZSCO, at least 2 years of your initial work experience will not count towards skilled employment.


----------



## kkkish

*Skills help*

Hi,

I am planning to apply ACS for Software Engineer code, I got the employment reference letters from my previous employers on their letter head, the below are the roles and responsibilities provided to me. Does the below content is OK to get a positive assessment?

And also I have recently moved to a new company on May-2015, I am not planning to assess the current employer skills, will it be a problem further on while applying EOI?

Employer1 (Aug2012-Sep2011): 

1. Implement software system as per the requirement documents and provide post
implementation support.
2. Create and execute application test scripts, scenarios and test plans during unit, 
Integration and System testing.
3. Design and implementation of web service API’s for voicemail customers.
4. Work across all phases of software development from scope definition to deployment 
utilizing SDLC methodologies.
5. Develop unit and functional test cases
6. STORC (Switch to Order Compare): Designed and developed a new voicemail 
interface for the customer telephone number, provided API’s to external customers. The main technologies used are Java (front end) C++ (backend) programming languages.
7. Database Interface: Technologies used are C++ programming language, mysql 
database and Shell scripting.

Employer2 (Sep-2011 to April-2015):

1. Work across all phases of software development from scope definition to deployment utilizing SDLC methodologies.
2. Designing and writing software program applications that meet system and customer requirements, this includes writing high level API’s which will be used by various internal and external customers.
3. Diagnosing and debugging (with various tools) to correct bugs and errors in existing source code of applications. Mr. KKK has used de******s like TotalView, GDB and Microsoft Visual Studio.
4. Identifying technology limitations with existing applications and designing solutions for addressing existing drawbacks and improve performance.
5. Automating regression tests through scripts - Mr. KKK introduced a new Interface which automatically runs regressions (tests) and reports to a group with list of errors, pass and fail percentages. This led the management to have a better visibility on the quality of the product.
6. Providing knowledge transfer to junior or new engineers on existing products.
7. Interface with the relevant stakeholders to analyze, interpret and identify business requirements, scope, issues and solutions. As required by the project, Mr. KKK was involved in Project Review Meeting (PRT) discussions with marketing, 
QA and engineering teams. This helped him understand business requirements and provide support on implemented features.
8. Creating user and training documentation, and conducting formal training sessions as required.
9. Develop unit and functional test cases, coordinate and implement system testing in collaboration with QA team.

Any help is highly appreciated.

Thanks,
KKK.


----------



## KeeDa

kkkish said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to apply ACS for Software Engineer code, I got the employment reference letters from my previous employers on their letter head, the below are the roles and responsibilities provided to me. Does the below content is OK to get a positive assessment?
> 
> And also I have recently moved to a new company on May-2015, I am not planning to assess the current employer skills, will it be a problem further on while applying EOI?
> 
> Employer1 (Aug2012-Sep2011):
> 
> 1. Implement software system as per the requirement documents and provide post
> implementation support.
> 2. Create and execute application test scripts, scenarios and test plans during unit,
> Integration and System testing.
> 3. Design and implementation of web service API’s for voicemail customers.
> 4. Work across all phases of software development from scope definition to deployment
> utilizing SDLC methodologies.
> 5. Develop unit and functional test cases
> 6. STORC (Switch to Order Compare): Designed and developed a new voicemail
> interface for the customer telephone number, provided API’s to external customers. The main technologies used are Java (front end) C++ (backend) programming languages.
> 7. Database Interface: Technologies used are C++ programming language, mysql
> database and Shell scripting.
> 
> Employer2 (Sep-2011 to April-2015):
> 
> 1. Work across all phases of software development from scope definition to deployment utilizing SDLC methodologies.
> 2. Designing and writing software program applications that meet system and customer requirements, this includes writing high level API’s which will be used by various internal and external customers.
> 3. Diagnosing and debugging (with various tools) to correct bugs and errors in existing source code of applications. Mr. KKK has used de******s like TotalView, GDB and Microsoft Visual Studio.
> 4. Identifying technology limitations with existing applications and designing solutions for addressing existing drawbacks and improve performance.
> 5. Automating regression tests through scripts - Mr. KKK introduced a new Interface which automatically runs regressions (tests) and reports to a group with list of errors, pass and fail percentages. This led the management to have a better visibility on the quality of the product.
> 6. Providing knowledge transfer to junior or new engineers on existing products.
> 7. Interface with the relevant stakeholders to analyze, interpret and identify business requirements, scope, issues and solutions. As required by the project, Mr. KKK was involved in Project Review Meeting (PRT) discussions with marketing,
> QA and engineering teams. This helped him understand business requirements and provide support on implemented features.
> 8. Creating user and training documentation, and conducting formal training sessions as required.
> 9. Develop unit and functional test cases, coordinate and implement system testing in collaboration with QA team.
> 
> Any help is highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> KKK.


Looks good to me.
No problems if you choose to skip your current employment from ACS. Just make sure that you don't claim any employment points later in the EOI for work experience post Apr-2015.


----------



## fshah

Hi all, i am new to this forum and i have a question and would like u guys to help me out with this.
i have over all 10 years of experience as software engineer and planning to apply for ACS but the problem is my first company is closed in which i had worked from 2005 till 2007. i have their experience letter, fortunately exactly in the format that is required by ACS. i also have bank statement which can prove transfer of slarary durring that perioed of time. question is should i let acs know about the closure of the company? i am vorried if don't and if they somehow tried to conatact my employer, i may be in a problem.

please any one with any idea?

Thanks.


----------



## vicegerent

KeeDa said:


> ACS will only mention months. Job 1 will be assessed starting from 02/12 and ending on 06/13 and Job 2 from 02/14 till date. In the EOI though you have to mention the complete dates and the system will calculate points accordingly. Also note that depending on your qualification and ANZSCO, at least 2 years of your initial work experience will not count towards skilled employment.


Hi KeeDa,

Thank you for your reply.

So, if I understand you correctly, 

For job 1 - ACS will count 02-2012 to 06-2013 - which is total 17 months of exp? 
And for job 2 - from 02-2014 to date (August) so total 19 months of exp?

Is the above calculation of months correct? 

Sorry, I am a bit confused about 2nd part of your post... atleast 2 years of initial work experience is not counted towards skilled employment... is this not counted by ACS themselves or it is not counted when I file the EOI?


----------



## KeeDa

vicegerent said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> 
> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> So, if I understand you correctly,
> 
> For job 1 - ACS will count 02-2012 to 06-2013 - which is total 17 months of exp?
> And for job 2 - from 02-2014 to date (August) so total 19 months of exp?
> 
> Is the above calculation of months correct?


From ACS perspective, its correct, although in EOI, you will be entering exact dates and the months calculation will be based on actual real dates rather than the months.



vicegerent said:


> Sorry, I am a bit confused about 2nd part of your post... atleast 2 years of initial work experience is not counted towards skilled employment... is this not counted by ACS themselves or it is not counted when I file the EOI?


DIBP will go by the ACS assessment result. ACS will give you a skill-met-date which most probably will be 2 years (can be more depending on your degree and occupation) after you started working. This would mean that you are deemed skilled in your occupation starting from this date. So, effectively, you cannot count those 2 years for claiming work experience points. They say it the amount of time you took to become skilled in your occupation. Your education only made you qualified while it took these 2 years for you to become skilled.

Edit: 2 years assuming your qualifications are non-Australian.


----------



## Simer86

KeeDa said:


> 1. Irrespective of what the passport says, you should enter what your family name/ surname is. Passport is just another document which can have errors, and if it is an error in the passport, then better correct it at least by the time you file the visa because this problem will crop up more than once in your visa application. My wife's passport too has this problem. The entire name is in the same Given-Name field, but I still chose to input last name at its correct place.
> 
> 2. Check the attachment-type drop-down. There are different categories of attachments and from what I remember, there are 2 distinct categories for marksheets and degree certificate. So, you will need 2 separate PDFs.
> 
> 3. One PDF per employer.
> 
> Also note that unless you are a freelancer, self declaration will not be accepted. It has to be either HR/ managers reference letter on company letter head or third party declaration from your manager/ supervisor.



Thanks a lot! So as per your advise I am creating one pdf for each employer with all the below documents, please let me know If I am missing anything


Company 1 - statutory declaration + Experience cum relieving letter + Appointment letter(First page) + one salary slip

Company 2 - statutory declaration + Experience cum relieving letter + Appointment letter(First page) + one salary slip

Company 3 - statutory declaration + Experience cum relieving letter + Appointment letter(First page) + one salary slip

Company 4 - statutory declaration + Experience cum relieving letter + Appointment letter(First page) + one salary slip

Company 5 - R&R on company letter head + one salary slip 

PS: All statutory declarations are notarized, saying - I KNOW THE DEPONENT & HE HAS SIGNED IN MY PRESENCE. anything else required?

Keep smiling!


----------



## KeeDa

Simer86 said:


> Thanks a lot! So as per your advise I am creating one pdf for each employer with all the below documents, please let me know If I am missing anything
> 
> 
> Company 1 - statutory declaration + Experience cum relieving letter + Appointment letter(First page) + one salary slip
> 
> Company 2 - statutory declaration + Experience cum relieving letter + Appointment letter(First page) + one salary slip
> 
> Company 3 - statutory declaration + Experience cum relieving letter + Appointment letter(First page) + one salary slip
> 
> Company 4 - statutory declaration + Experience cum relieving letter + Appointment letter(First page) + one salary slip
> 
> Company 5 - R&R on company letter head + one salary slip
> 
> PS: All statutory declarations are notarized, saying - I KNOW THE DEPONENT & HE HAS SIGNED IN MY PRESENCE. anything else required?
> 
> Keep smiling!


Looks all good except: the ACS guidelines state that when providing statutory declaration, you should provide at least 2 payslips preferably first and last.


----------



## Simer86

KeeDa said:


> Looks all good except: the ACS guidelines state that when providing statutory declaration, you should provide at least 2 payslips preferably first and last.


Thank you sir - Though I have multiple salary slips, so I can attach two as well - but only from my first employer, I have it first and last. For all others i have last three months salary slips for the period I worked for them. Do you think that can be an issue? Or shall I attach 2 salary slips irrespective of first and last?

Though I did read somewhere that if you are providing experience cum relieving letter - salary slips are not mandate

_All third party Statutory Declaration or Affidavits must include one of the following as supporting evidence: (these must be in relation to you, the applicant and not the declarant)
 Certified copy of payslips – preferably first & last payslip for the employment period
 Certified copy a Human Resource statement or Service Certificate with employment dates
 Certified copy of a Termination Letter with employment dates_

Still you think - if this should be an issue and my application can be rejected, please lemme know - will figure out something else.

Thanks


----------



## bisaha

Dear Senior,

I would like to apply to ACS for my assessment but have some confusion after doing my home work with ACS website and expert forum. Anyway someone will be got my answer. Start my job after doing Diploma and did my Bachelor in evening class with job. As we know ACS deduct 2 years if we did Bachelor but i did 2.5 year before Bachelor and 2 year after Bachelor. Is there any chance to get any experience points?

1. One year Diploma in IT (Jan2007-Dec2008) 
2. First and Second year Bachelor (Jan2009-Dec2010)
3. Final year Degree in IT (Jan 2012-Jul 2013) Evening Class
4. Job As a System Analyst (Jan2011-Running) (4.5 years)

Regards


----------



## kkkish

*Thanks*



KeeDa said:


> Looks good to me.
> No problems if you choose to skip your current employment from ACS. Just make sure that you don't claim any employment points later in the EOI for work experience post Apr-2015.


Thanks Keeda, another question I have is that the initial 2 years experience will not be counted if the duties match with occupation and degree (IT) is from a premium institute ?

Thanks,
KKK


----------



## KeeDa

Simer86 said:


> Thank you sir - Though I have multiple salary slips, so I can attach two as well - but only from my first employer, I have it first and last. For all others i have last three months salary slips for the period I worked for them. Do you think that can be an issue? Or shall I attach 2 salary slips irrespective of first and last?
> 
> Though I did read somewhere that if you are providing experience cum relieving letter - salary slips are not mandate
> 
> _All third party Statutory Declaration or Affidavits must include one of the following as supporting evidence: (these must be in relation to you, the applicant and not the declarant)
>  Certified copy of payslips – preferably first & last payslip for the employment period
>  Certified copy a Human Resource statement or Service Certificate with employment dates
>  Certified copy of a Termination Letter with employment dates_
> 
> Still you think - if this should be an issue and my application can be rejected, please lemme know - will figure out something else.
> 
> Thanks


Oh yes, you are correct. You are all set then. All the best.


----------



## KeeDa

kkkish said:


> Thanks Keeda, another question I have is that the initial 2 years experience will not be counted if the duties match with occupation and degree (IT) is from a premium institute ?
> 
> Thanks,
> KKK


Even if it is IIT or MIT, and even if things match 100%, they still would count 2 years towards meeting the skilled criteria. Only an Australian ICT Major qualification requires 1 year.


----------



## KeeDa

bisaha said:


> Dear Senior,
> 
> I would like to apply to ACS for my assessment but have some confusion after doing my home work with ACS website and expert forum. Anyway someone will be got my answer. Start my job after doing Diploma and did my Bachelor in evening class with job. As we know ACS deduct 2 years if we did Bachelor but i did 2.5 year before Bachelor and 2 year after Bachelor. Is there any chance to get any experience points?
> 
> 1. One year Diploma in IT (Jan2007-Dec2008)
> 2. First and Second year Bachelor (Jan2009-Dec2010)
> 3. Final year Degree in IT (Jan 2012-Jul 2013) Evening Class
> 4. Job As a System Analyst (Jan2011-Running) (4.5 years)
> 
> Regards


ACS will consider your degree as the highest qualification. The earliest possible date when relevant work experience and qualification completed would be Jul-2013. Therefore, unfortunately, work experience from Aug-2013 till today (Aug-2015) totals to just 2 years = 0 points. Even if you consider your total 4.5 years of experience, after bare minimum (best case) deduction of 2 years, you still are left with only 2.5 years of skilled employment which too will fetch you 0 points.


----------



## Philipchua

I'm still waiting for my skills assessment, what a long wait. Submitted on the 14th still in progress till now.


----------



## tchinyi

I have submitted mine on Jul 20th and still waiting at stage 2...


----------



## topmahajan

Guys,

Need one help. I got the successfull assessment 2 months back. I need to do the assessment again to get 2 correction.

1. Former name of my company added to the assessment letter as my compnay name was changed from A to B.
2. Mt designation was wrong the in letter I sumbitted and so on assessment letter.

For both of the corrections I have received the corrected letter from my employer. 

My question is, do I need to link my new application with my old application? What is the positive or negative points of doing/not-doing the linking?

Prashant


----------



## hbalakrishna

topmahajan said:


> Guys,
> 
> Need one help. I got the successfull assessment 2 months back. I need to do the assessment again to get 2 correction.
> 
> 1. Former name of my company added to the assessment letter as my compnay name was changed from A to B.
> 2. Mt designation was wrong the in letter I sumbitted and so on assessment letter.
> 
> For both of the corrections I have received the corrected letter from my employer.
> 
> My question is, do I need to link my new application with my old application? What is the positive or negative points of doing/not-doing the linking?
> 
> Prashant


As per my experience** you need to submit new application(link to earlier application) assessment will be bit quick than very first time you apply for ACS (less than one month you receive) . my suggestion after linking new application just send an email to ACS support team mentioning the change why u applied for ACS again also include old application details in the email .

*** my experience : After receivingACS found 2 to 3 months in correct experience so i have sent an email to ACS support email Id . ACS support asked me create/link to existing application I have linked to existing application.


However I would request you send an email to ACS support team before you re apply . I believe you will be mostly asked to raise new application Good luck


----------



## Rsandhu

Hi Friends

I am planing for the acs assessment under RPL program.I have three work episodes and the total experience is 7.5 years.My entire experience is totally into computer networks,wireless,security and servers.My nominated anzsco code would be 263111 computer networks and systems engineer.My current and previous roles and responsibilities are undermentioned.

Current Episode :

• Designing ,Planning and Installation of devices like Routers, Switches, Servers ,computers, printers and wireless access points
• Responsible for designing and implementation of group policies and active directory
• Test ,learn and evaluate various hardware and software according to the organizational needs
• Responsible for development and training of 30 technicians in IT services team.
• Assist Network engineers and technicians to resolve Day to day issues related to Network, Hardware, End User Devices, Servers, operating systems, LAN/WAN and wireless access points.
• Responsible for installation and troubleshooting of IP surveillance cameras.
• Ensure execution of periodic data backup of important files and documents.
• Responsible for installation roll-out of operating systems, software and patches on servers and client desktops.
• Analyze Network and internet traffic to smooth run the web applications.
• Responsible for testing and maintaining Network Performance and uptime.
• Responsible for conducting online/offline placement tests of students in the campus.
• Responsible for generating IT requirements of the organization.
• Develop and maintain policy and procedure for IT services dept.
• Suggests new technologies and methods to improve the IT services with possible solution.

Previous Episode :
• Responsible for Designing, Planning, Configuration and Implementation and of Campus wide Local Area Network on Nortel switches such as 8600.4500 and 2500 series.
• Responsible for Designing, Implementation and maintenance of Data Center.
• Design Planning and Implementation of Campus Backbone on Optical Fiber and UTP cat-6.
• Configure, install and implementation of Server Farm Area including ERP, database, CCTV, DHCP, DNS, Bio-metric servers.
• Responsible for the readiness and overall network operations in the University.
• Deployment of Network Security and web policy on Juniper SRX-650.
• Responsible for repair and recovery of hardware devices such as Servers, Computers, Network printers, switcahes, Link load balancer and Global server load balancer.
• Responsible for monitoring network and real time internet bandwidth.
• Responsible for performing daily backups.
• Deployment of CCTV and Biometric machines.
• Responsible for create, change and delete user accounts as per IT policy
• Maintain documents, manuals, username and passwords as per the policy.


Just wanted to know that what would be the outcome.Kindly give me your valuable suggestions and inputs.


----------



## tchinyi

Rsandhu said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> I am planing for the acs assessment under RPL program.I have three work episodes and the total experience is 7.5 years.My entire experience is totally into computer networks,wireless,security and servers.My nominated anzsco code would be 263111 computer networks and systems engineer.My current and previous roles and responsibilities are undermentioned.
> 
> Current Episode :
> 
> • Designing ,Planning and Installation of devices like Routers, Switches, Servers ,computers, printers and wireless access points
> • Responsible for designing and implementation of group policies and active directory
> • Test ,learn and evaluate various hardware and software according to the organizational needs
> • Responsible for development and training of 30 technicians in IT services team.
> • Assist Network engineers and technicians to resolve Day to day issues related to Network, Hardware, End User Devices, Servers, operating systems, LAN/WAN and wireless access points.
> • Responsible for installation and troubleshooting of IP surveillance cameras.
> • Ensure execution of periodic data backup of important files and documents.
> • Responsible for installation roll-out of operating systems, software and patches on servers and client desktops.
> • Analyze Network and internet traffic to smooth run the web applications.
> • Responsible for testing and maintaining Network Performance and uptime.
> • Responsible for conducting online/offline placement tests of students in the campus.
> • Responsible for generating IT requirements of the organization.
> • Develop and maintain policy and procedure for IT services dept.
> • Suggests new technologies and methods to improve the IT services with possible solution.
> 
> Previous Episode :
> • Responsible for Designing, Planning, Configuration and Implementation and of Campus wide Local Area Network on Nortel switches such as 8600.4500 and 2500 series.
> • Responsible for Designing, Implementation and maintenance of Data Center.
> • Design Planning and Implementation of Campus Backbone on Optical Fiber and UTP cat-6.
> • Configure, install and implementation of Server Farm Area including ERP, database, CCTV, DHCP, DNS, Bio-metric servers.
> • Responsible for the readiness and overall network operations in the University.
> • Deployment of Network Security and web policy on Juniper SRX-650.
> • Responsible for repair and recovery of hardware devices such as Servers, Computers, Network printers, switcahes, Link load balancer and Global server load balancer.
> • Responsible for monitoring network and real time internet bandwidth.
> • Responsible for performing daily backups.
> • Deployment of CCTV and Biometric machines.
> • Responsible for create, change and delete user accounts as per IT policy
> • Maintain documents, manuals, username and passwords as per the policy.
> 
> 
> Just wanted to know that what would be the outcome.Kindly give me your valuable suggestions and inputs.




Why would you go for RPL and not normal assessment ?
RPL basically focus on projects to prove your experiences in IT


----------



## Rsandhu

Dear tchinyi

I do not have any formal IT qualification but do have a simple graduation with IT exp.


----------



## Rsandhu

Dear tchinyi

I do not have any formal IT qualification but do have a simple graduation with IT exp.
Edit/Delete Message


----------



## krish4aus

Hi Sandhu,

Why don't you try normal route and if ACS outcome state 'Apply RPL' you may attach the document which you have already prepared.

The call is yours but just a thought.

Regards,
Krish


----------



## topmahajan

hbalakrishna said:


> As per my experience** you need to submit new application(link to earlier application) assessment will be bit quick than very first time you apply for ACS (less than one month you receive) . my suggestion after linking new application just send an email to ACS support team mentioning the change why u applied for ACS again also include old application details in the email .
> 
> *** my experience : After receivingACS found 2 to 3 months in correct experience so i have sent an email to ACS support email Id . ACS support asked me create/link to existing application I have linked to existing application.
> 
> 
> However I would request you send an email to ACS support team before you re apply . I believe you will be mostly asked to raise new application Good luck


Thanks for the response. I did send the email to ACS customer care and they redirected me to my CO for earlier assessment. CO asked me to raise a new applications as they need to assess new documents and also asked me to link new application with old one as not linking might cause delay in the assessment. So, I am thinking to link my new application with the old one.


----------



## isaiasfritsch

Hello All,

My degree is in Information Systems (Bachelor, 5 years) and I've always been a Developer in my jobs. What do you guys think is the best option to apply?
Systems Analyst or Software Engineer?


----------



## rd85164

Need suggestion from Seniors on the situation.

I failed 263111 in January. And I passed 263212 at the same time. I used same documentation from 263212 with same employment reference and hence failed the 263111 due to experience not related to nominated anzsco.

Now after 6 months, if I apply linking to my old application and attach employment reference proving my work experience suitable to the code, would that be a problem as my overall experience after is only 4 years.

Plus can they deny if they feel like my work experience does not match the field or if they don't believe in my coworker affidavit.

Any and every suggestion around this would be highly appreciable.

Thanks.
Rahul

Sent from my XT1022 using Expat Forum


----------



## rd85164

isaiasfritsch said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My degree is in Information Systems (Bachelor, 5 years) and I've always been a Developer in my jobs. What do you guys think is the best option to apply?
> Systems Analyst or Software Engineer?


The education doesn't matter much as long as it is related to IT. What matters is the job description. Based on my experience, the job description is what you should follow and use instead of hour degree. And for job also, title hardly matters, all that matters is the work that you did. 
Refer to ACS document with job code details. Or go to anzscosearch.com and enter the code you are hoping to apply for, and check the details section for description about the same.

Rahuk

Sent from my XT1022 using Expat Forum


----------



## KeeDa

isaiasfritsch said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My degree is in Information Systems (Bachelor, 5 years) and I've always been a Developer in my jobs. What do you guys think is the best option to apply?
> Systems Analyst or Software Engineer?


I suggest you look at 261312 Developer Programmer as that may perfectly match with your work as a Developer. The way we choose the occupation is to list down all our roles and responsibilities throughout our career and see to which occupation it matches best from ANZSCO-Descriptions.pdf. Also ensure that your IS degree subjects also closely match to the same occupation (listed as "Core ICT Units" in the same pdf).


----------



## Rsandhu

Hi krish4aus

Thanks for the reply. But i think rules are bit clear for whom do not having any ICT content in their qualification could apply RPL straight away.

I am only curious about my job responsibilities and the outcome.My nominated Anzsco code 263111 computer networks and systems engineer.


----------



## isaiasfritsch

KeeDa said:


> I suggest you look at 261312 Developer Programmer as that may perfectly match with your work as a Developer. The way we choose the occupation is to list down all our roles and responsibilities throughout our career and see to which occupation it matches best from ANZSCO-Descriptions.pdf. Also ensure that your IS degree subjects also closely match to the same occupation (listed as "Core ICT Units" in the same pdf).


Hello KeeDa,

Thanks for the info. I've checked the document and to be honest, the Software Engineer perfectly matches the activities I perform (and that are described in my references) as I not only develop but also design and etc just like mentioned in the description.

Both Software Engineer and Developer Programmer are pretty similar in their descriptions but the Software Engineer seems to be more involved in the whole process of development, which is my case.

Best,


----------



## KeeDa

rd85164 said:


> Now after 6 months, if I apply linking to my old application and attach employment reference proving my work experience suitable to the code, would that be a problem as my overall experience after is only 4 years.


Yes, it could be a problem as both are completely different occupations. At one point in time, your documents claim to be skilled in a certain occupation and after 6 months another completely different occupation. People normally get re-assessed into closely related occupations where the claims made can be justified and mostly when both the occupations have overlapping requirements and duties.


----------



## KeeDa

isaiasfritsch said:


> Hello KeeDa,
> 
> Thanks for the info. I've checked the document and to be honest, the Software Engineer perfectly matches the activities I perform (and that are described in my references) as I not only develop but also design and etc just like mentioned in the description.
> 
> Both Software Engineer and Developer Programmer are pretty similar in their descriptions but the Software Engineer seems to be more involved in the whole process of development, which is my case.
> 
> Best,


Go with Software Engineering then. Your job title hardly matters. The responsibilities and duties mentioned in the reference letter are more important. All the best.


----------



## krish4aus

Hi Team,

I submitted my ACS yesterday and received note to submit addtional document for Statutory declartion. 

All third party Statutory Declarations or Affidavits must include only one of the following:

Certified copy of Payslips – preferably first & last payslip
Certified copy of Human Resource statement or Service Certificate
Certified copy of Termination Letter with corresponding dates

I have submitted my Employment letter and last payslip, however don't have the first payslip. The last payslip is a online pdf document with my company logo on the top. 
Should I get this attested as well and submit ?

Has anyone come across this, please advise.

Regards,
Krish


----------



## rd85164

Which code you applied and list all documents that you uploaded.
Send Private message pls. easy to respond.



krish4aus said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> I submitted my ACS yesterday and received note to submit addtional document for Statutory declartion.
> 
> All third party Statutory Declarations or Affidavits must include only one of the following:
> 
> Certified copy of Payslips – preferably first & last payslip
> Certified copy of Human Resource statement or Service Certificate
> Certified copy of Termination Letter with corresponding dates
> 
> I have submitted my Employment letter and last payslip, however don't have the first payslip. The last payslip is a online pdf document with my company logo on the top.
> Should I get this attested as well and submit ?
> 
> Has anyone come across this, please advise.
> 
> Regards,
> Krish


----------



## pradu143

Hi,

Can some tell me if we need to provide the official email id of the senior colleague in the reference letter ? as i am working in client place thru X company which don't provide an email id nor id card, we only have client place email id and id card, i have this problem with my both 2nd and present company.
It would be really helpful if some one guides me.

Thanks and regards,
Pradeep


----------



## rd85164

Personal email would do. no concerns there.
Also mentioned phone number of the person would be extra assurance for the case officer.



pradu143 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can some tell me if we need to provide the official email id of the senior colleague in the reference letter ? as i am working in client place thru X company which don't provide an email id nor id card, we only have client place email id and id card, i have this problem with my both 2nd and present company.
> It would be really helpful if some one guides me.
> 
> Thanks and regards,
> Pradeep


----------



## bisaha

Dear KeeDa,

261112 System Analysts. Bachelor in Business IT. My most of Bachelor course are match with "Additional Closely Related ICT Units" 9 of them and 3 course from "Core ICT Units". Now my question ACS focus on only in 'CORE' or they focus on combine of 'CORE' and 'ADDITIONAL' ICT Units. Regards


----------



## KeeDa

bisaha said:


> Dear KeeDa,
> 
> 261112 System Analysts. Bachelor in Business IT. My most of Bachelor course are match with "Additional Closely Related ICT Units" 9 of them and 3 course from "Core ICT Units". Now my question ACS focus on only in 'CORE' or they focus on combine of 'CORE' and 'ADDITIONAL' ICT Units. Regards


I myself am not sure as they haven't documented their use of these 2 lists.


----------



## sri2107

Hi All,

Iam not a very active member in the group, but follow a lot. This group helped me a lot in the process. Especially Keeda. 


My Scores are 

L - 66
R - 68
S - 78
L - 66

ACS 
Applied 22-Jul
Result positive : 30 -Jul

PTE
exam on 24-Aug
result positive on 25 Aug

Applied EOI with 65 points on 29 Aug

Waiting.......


----------



## hbalakrishna

topmahajan said:


> Thanks for the response. I did send the email to ACS customer care and they redirected me to my CO for earlier assessment. CO asked me to raise a new applications as they need to assess new documents and also asked me to link new application with old one as not linking might cause delay in the assessment. So, I am thinking to link my new application with the old one.


Yes , you need to link to old application but you have to pay fee again 😢😢😒 but this time your application will be processed soon all the best topmahajan


----------



## bdtomas

Dear Seniors.

Do you think 262113 and 263111 both are closely related occupations?


----------



## topmahajan

hbalakrishna said:


> Yes , you need to link to old application but you have to pay fee again 😢😢😒 but this time your application will be processed soon all the best topmahajan


Thanks for the response. That's true that I need to pay the fees again. I tried to get it corrected in same application but ACS person clearly told that for any new document assessment I need to submit new application .


----------



## hbalakrishna

topmahajan said:


> Thanks for the response. That's true that I need to pay the fees again. I tried to get it corrected in same application but ACS person clearly told that for any new document assessment I need to submit new application .


Yes , even in my case I tried to correct in same application but ACS asked me submit new application linking to Old one  I hope you have submitted new application with correct documents . All the best for your ACS


----------



## shaarks7

*RPL assistance*

Hi,
I have applied for ACS and am a Mechanical Engineer by qualification. I am applying for Software Engineer. I am told by ACS that I will have to submit 2 project reports to validate my qualification. 
Could some one help me with the project report if possible.


Regards,
Arun.


----------



## krish4aus

shaarks7 said:


> Hi,
> I have applied for ACS and am a Mechanical Engineer by qualification. I am applying for Software Engineer. I am told by ACS that I will have to submit 2 project reports to validate my qualification.
> Could some one help me with the project report if possible.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Arun.


Hi Arun,

When did you submit you ACS and received the outcome. Can you share your timeline.

Regards,
Krish


----------



## Simer86

Hi Folks - 

I just received my ACS results and really surprised to know that they have deducted close to 4 years from my relevant experience, even my education was considered to be *Major in computing *. Now I am left with only 14 months from which I am not eligible for even a single point. I have few action plans in my mind. *Seniors please help to make a decision* -

















1) I write an email to ACS asking for justification?
a) Write an email to DIEC with all experience letters and proofs that ACS has wrongly deducted my number of years
b) Ask ACS to reassess my application.
c) File a new application with ACS.
2) Apply with 55 points which I am eligible for right now, plus take state sponsorship from NSW
a) Can someone please tell me - if that's a possibility? I have seen on NSW website that even if the applicant is making 55 points, with state sponsorship they will get additional 5 points and will become eligible for application. Is that right? If yes, what are the chances and the timeframe for getting an invite for SYSTEM ANALYST with 60 points.
b) Are there any funds, which I need to show for state sponsorship in NSW? I didn't find anything on NSW website.

Thanks in Anticipation.


----------



## bdtomas

Simer86 said:


> Hi Folks -
> 
> I just received my ACS results and really surprised to know that they have deducted close to 4 years from my relevant experience, even my education was considered to be *Major in computing *. Now I am left with only 14 months from which I am not eligible for even a single point. I have few action plans in my mind. *Seniors please help to make a decision* -
> 
> View attachment 50178
> 
> 
> View attachment 50186
> 
> 
> 1) I write an email to ACS asking for justification?
> a) Write an email to DIEC with all experience letters and proofs that ACS has wrongly deducted my number of years
> b) Ask ACS to reassess my application.
> c) File a new application with ACS.
> 2) Apply with 55 points which I am eligible for right now, plus take state sponsorship from NSW
> a) Can someone please tell me - if that's a possibility? I have seen on NSW website that even if the applicant is making 55 points, with state sponsorship they will get additional 5 points and will become eligible for application. Is that right? If yes, what are the chances and the timeframe for getting an invite for SYSTEM ANALYST with 60 points.
> b) Are there any funds, which I need to show for state sponsorship in NSW? I didn't find anything on NSW website.
> 
> Thanks in Anticipation.


you can write to ACS. If you go for re assessment then you do not need to file a new applications. 
If you have 55 points then you can apply. you will get additional 5 points for NSW SS. 

have a look to the NSW website about the selection process here: 

Selecting Applicants - Live & Work in New South Wales

You dont need to show any fund for SS.

Thanks
All the best


----------



## Simer86

bdtomas said:


> you can write to ACS. If you go for re assessment then you do not need to file a new applications.
> If you have 55 points then you can apply. you will get additional 5 points for NSW SS.
> 
> have a look to the NSW website about the selection process here:
> 
> Selecting Applicants - Live & Work in New South Wales
> 
> You dont need to show any fund for SS.
> 
> Thanks
> All the best


Thanks for the swift response! bdtomas...

1. I have wrote back to ACS, lets see - even If I go for a new application, I am not sure if they would deduct lesser number of years, because I am not aware of the grounds on which they have deducted 4 years, as my education is relevant as well as the R&R i have provided in my work experience is the same starting of beginning my career till date without any change. Though I keep switching various companies. 

2. If I go for NSW state sponsorship. Any idea, how soon can I expect an invitation.. little worried as my points are bare minimum 60 (including state sponsorship) 

Keep smiling!


----------



## bdtomas

Simer86 said:


> Thanks for the swift response! bdtomas...
> 
> 1. I have wrote back to ACS, lets see - even If I go for a new application, I am not sure if they would deduct lesser number of years, because I am not aware of the grounds on which they have deducted 4 years, as my education is relevant as well as the R&R i have provided in my work experience is the same starting of beginning my career till date without any change. Though I keep switching various companies.
> 
> 2. If I go for NSW state sponsorship. Any idea, how soon can I expect an invitation.. little worried as my points are bare minimum 60 (including state sponsorship)
> 
> Keep smiling!


 I don't know whether you have proficient English or not. I saw somewhere in the previous post that there is a better chance to get invitation if you have good IELTS score. But I am not very sure about this. May be other seniors can advice.

Thanks


----------



## tchinyi

bdtomas said:


> I don't know whether you have proficient English or not. I saw somewhere in the previous post that there is a better chance to get invitation if you have good IELTS score. But I am not very sure about this. May be other seniors can advice.
> 
> Thanks


yes, as per latest ruling announced by DIBP, if you could score band 8.0 then very high chance to get invited.
If you are going for subclass 190, you can apply any state even that state has no opening for your job yet....


----------



## KeeDa

Simer86 said:


> Hi Folks -
> 
> I just received my ACS results and really surprised to know that they have deducted close to 4 years from my relevant experience, even my education was considered to be *Major in computing *. Now I am left with only 14 months from which I am not eligible for even a single point. I have few action plans in my mind. *Seniors please help to make a decision* -
> 
> View attachment 50178
> 
> 
> View attachment 50186
> 
> 
> 1) I write an email to ACS asking for justification?
> a) Write an email to DIEC with all experience letters and proofs that ACS has wrongly deducted my number of years
> b) Ask ACS to reassess my application.
> c) File a new application with ACS.
> 2) Apply with 55 points which I am eligible for right now, plus take state sponsorship from NSW
> a) Can someone please tell me - if that's a possibility? I have seen on NSW website that even if the applicant is making 55 points, with state sponsorship they will get additional 5 points and will become eligible for application. Is that right? If yes, what are the chances and the timeframe for getting an invite for SYSTEM ANALYST with 60 points.
> b) Are there any funds, which I need to show for state sponsorship in NSW? I didn't find anything on NSW website.
> 
> Thanks in Anticipation.


There could be two reasons for 4 years deduction.
*1.* As per ACS guidelines (page 3):


> *Bachelor Degree or Higher with an ICT Major*
> If your degree is assessed as having an ICT major which is *NOT* closely related to your nominated occupation, you will require 4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history to meet the suitability criteria.


So, it could be that your course contents did not have enough closely matching core units as required for 26112. The core units as well as skills/ roles/ responsibilities required for 26112 can be found in ANZSCO-Descriptions.pdf

*2.* The reference documents submitted for earlier companies (Wipro and Dell) did not show that you did sufficiently enough (65%+) System Analysis work.


----------



## Simer86

KeeDa said:


> There could be two reasons for 4 years deduction.
> *1.* As per ACS guidelines (page 3):
> 
> 
> So, it could be that your course contents did not have enough closely matching core units as required for 26112. The core units as well as skills/ roles/ responsibilities required for 26112 can be found in ANZSCO-Descriptions.pdf
> 
> *2.* The reference documents submitted for earlier companies (Wipro and Dell) did not show that you did sufficiently enough (65%+) System Analysis work.


Thank you for your quick response.. Much appreciated...

Can you please suggest me, what should I do now.. Given the positive assessment - Shall I apply under 190 for NSW (funds not required to be shown) - which would make me eligible with 60 points - as I already have 55 (including 65 in PTE) 

Or, shall I resubmit my ACS application? Though I have already mailed them asking Justification of this deduction and awaiting response. 

Or you have some other way out - you can suggest.

Thanks again..


----------



## KeeDa

Simer86 said:


> Thank you for your quick response.. Much appreciated...
> 
> Can you please suggest me, what should I do now.. Given the positive assessment - Shall I apply under 190 for NSW (funds not required to be shown) - which would make me eligible with 60 points - as I already have 55 (including 65 in PTE)
> 
> Or, shall I resubmit my ACS application? Though I have already mailed them asking Justification of this deduction and awaiting response.
> 
> Or you have some other way out - you can suggest.
> 
> Thanks again..


The result they gave was only after careful assessment of your documents. I don't think there will be any change in the result unless you want to provide any additional documents to prove system analysis work during the initial two years (and if this factor turns out to be the reason behind 4 years deduction). If the reason was due to qualification being not closely related, then there is nothing else you can do about it.

190 NSW SS is an option, but I've heard the invitation process from NSW is extremely slow (if not totally stalled) these days. So, expect a long wait to hear about your 190 application.

Other 2 options are to either attempt PTE again and try and score better, or, if you can, use 5 points for partner skills.


----------



## Simer86

KeeDa said:


> The result they gave was only after careful assessment of your documents. I don't think there will be any change in the result unless you want to provide any additional documents to prove system analysis work during the initial two years (and if this factor turns out to be the reason behind 4 years deduction). If the reason was due to qualification being not closely related, then there is nothing else you can do about it.
> 
> 190 NSW SS is an option, but I've heard the invitation process from NSW is extremely slow (if not totally stalled) these days. So, expect a long wait to hear about your 190 application.
> 
> Other 2 options are to either attempt PTE again and try and score better, or, if you can, use 5 points for partner skills.


I guess.. Attempting PTE looks for be a better option, If I can score 79 - I would get 10 additional points.. 

Can I file my EOI for NSW under 190, meanwhile keep trying for 79 points in PTE - Later on can I change my application type to 189, in case I am able to score more than 79 in PTE? Is that an option?

Thanks


----------



## KeeDa

Simer86 said:


> I guess.. Attempting PTE looks for be a better option, If I can score 79 - I would get 10 additional points..
> 
> Can I file my EOI for NSW under 190, meanwhile keep trying for 79 points in PTE - Later on can I change my application type to 189, in case I am able to score more than 79 in PTE? Is that an option?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, you can.


----------



## rizvee.muktadir

nitmanit02 said:


> Hi All,
> I have one query.
> 
> I have around 8.9 years of experience.
> I have left my previous job in May 2015, and just joined new organization 2 days back. (July 2015) (was on sabbatical for 2 months)
> 
> For ACS assessment, I will be submitting all relevant documents for previous jobs.
> 
> But for new job (just 2 days duration), I will not be available to provide any documents apart from Offer Letter, as its just 2 days duration, no one will be able to provide me Service certificate or statutory declaration for just this short duration. Additionally I do not want my new employer to know about ACS.
> 
> Is it OK if I do not provide details of new job for ACS assessment? Will there be any impact on my ACS application, can they reject based on this?
> 
> Thanks,
> Nitin








It seems you have applied twice for ACS assessment. 
I am in similar situation as you.

My experience (1 year) was deducted due to insufficient document. Do i apply again as new application to ACS.

Will they check my previous assessment if i dont link them?


----------



## rj45

How much points did you receive for BEngg "Qualification" ICT Major NOT closely related in DBIP application/EOI
or Qualification points are independent of closely related thing? eg. Bachelor=15, Masters=20 etc
I know ACS will deduct 4 yrs for "Skilled Employment" points for ICT Major not closely related

Senior/experienced members please help.


----------



## KeeDa

rj45 said:


> How much points did you receive for BEngg "Qualification" ICT Major NOT closely related in DBIP application/EOI
> or Qualification points are independent of closely related thing? eg. Bachelor=15, Masters=20 etc
> I know ACS will deduct 4 yrs for "Skilled Employment" points for ICT Major not closely related
> 
> Senior/experienced members please help.


Qualification points are *independent* of being closely related or 2/ 4/ 6 years deduction. If qualification is assessed as equivalent of AQF Bachelors or AQF Masters, then 15 points. If as AQF Diploma, then 10 points.


----------



## riteshbv

Hi,

I have applied under ICT Business analyst on 1st Sept through consultancy, but as per agent haven't received any acknowledgement nor any amount has been deducted from my credit card. 
Please let me know timelines to assess my documents. 

Regards,
Ritesh


----------



## rj45

How ACS matches 65% content of applied ANZSCO code with Qualification.
I'm trying to submit ACS for 261313 Software Engineer, if anyone help and let me know below subjects units are 65% matching with 261313 units. 

I've done BE computer Science in 2004 from RGPV Bhopal India, if anyone's degree from RGPV and deducted 2 yrs, please let me know.

Description of Closely Related Core ICT Units:
• Algorithm design and development
• Compilers - (Compiler Construction, Compiler Theory)
• Data structures
• Formal languages - (Formal Methods, Functional Programming)
• Human Computer Interaction
• Object Oriented Programming
• Operating systems - (Unix, Linux, Xenix, Network OS)
• Programming - (C, C++, Objective C, Visual C, Basic, Visual Basic, Java, Assembler, Cobol, Pascal, PL/1, Fortran, PHP,
Pearl, AS3, FoxPro, and similar)
• Software Engineering
• Systems Programming
• Testing strategies and methods - (Software Testing)
Description of Additional Closely Related ICT Units:
• Artificial intelligence
• Automata theory
• Business Information Systems
• Computer Science
• Critical Path Method
• Database design, Database implementation
• Database Management Systems - (Relational Database, Object Oriented Database, RDBMS)
• Expert Systems
• File Processing
• Information Systems
• Introduction to ICT - (Introduction to Computer Science, Computer Theory, Introduction to Business Computing,
Computer Science I)
• Introduction to Information Systems
• Management Information Systems
• Object Oriented Systems Analysis and Design
• Object Oriented technologies
• Project Management
• Quality management - (Quality Assurance, Software Quality)
• Requirements gathering
• Software validation - (Software Testing)
• Structure of languages
• Systems Analysis and Design
• Telematics
• User Requirements Definition
• Web Engineering - (Web Design, Internet Engineering)

-----Subjects in Marksheets/transcripts-----

Computer Programming
Network Management
Network 
wireless network 
ATM Networks

Network Analysis & Synthesis
Theory of Computation

OOP Methodology
Neural Networks
Web Engineering
Compiler
Artificial Intelligence
Simulation & Modeling
Microprocesser & Interfacing
Software Engineering
Computer Networking
Analysis & Design of Algorithm
Parrel Processing & Distributed Comp
Data Communication
Operating System
Database DBMS
Compter Graphics & Multimedia

Analog & Digital Communication
Data Structure & Algorithms
Digital Circuits & Systems
Computer Sys Org & Microprogramming Prelim
Discrete Structure



Energy Ecology Environment & Society
Math
Engineering Mechanics
Basic Mechanical Engg
Basic Civil
Engg Physics
Communication Skills
Basic Electrical Engineering
Engineering Graphics
Electronics


----------



## rj45

Can senior/experienced members please confirm what is interprets from latest "Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants"

I've done 4 year Bachelor degree with total 40 subjects, and out of which 12 has ICT content (30% ICT content). So it would me ICT Major

As per Guideline document for ANZSCO ICT Content, 65% of the ICT content must be closely related to the nominated occupation (ANZSCO) to meet the suitability criteria. 

So my query is that this 65% match is against total subjects or only against ICT subjects in course?
In my case, whether 65% of 40 subjects or 65% of 12 subjects, inorder to closely related to the nominated occupation (ANZSCO)


----------



## krish4aus

rj45 said:


> Can senior/experienced members please confirm what is interprets from latest "Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants"
> 
> I've done 4 year Bachelor degree with total 40 subjects, and out of which 12 has ICT content (30% ICT content). So it would me ICT Major
> 
> As per Guideline document for ANZSCO ICT Content, 65% of the ICT content must be closely related to the nominated occupation (ANZSCO) to meet the suitability criteria.
> 
> So my query is that this 65% match is against total subjects or only against ICT subjects in course?
> In my case, whether 65% of 40 subjects or 65% of 12 subjects, inorder to closely related to the nominated occupation (ANZSCO)


Hi,

I understand you are from BE Computer science. In that case, you needn't worry much just go ahead and submit your ACS. It will be considered as ICT Major.


----------



## rj45

krish4aus said:


> Hi,
> 
> I understand you are from BE Computer science. In that case, you needn't worry much just go ahead and submit your ACS. It will be considered as ICT Major.


Hi Krish
Thanks for prompt response.

Yes, I understand it would be ICT Major in computing, but my query is regarding 2 yr or 4 yr deduction for ICT Major

4 yr bachelor degree with atlease 25% ICT content = ICT Major

I've done 4 year Bachelor degree with total 40 subjects, and out of which 12 has ICT content (30% ICT content). So it would me ICT Major

So my query is that this 65% match is against total subjects or only against ICT subjects in course?
In my case, whether 65% of 40 subjects or 65% of 12 subjects, inorder to closely related to the nominated occupation (ANZSCO)


----------



## krish4aus

rj45 said:


> Hi Krish
> Thanks for prompt response.
> 
> Yes, I understand it would be ICT Major in computing, but my query is regarding 2 yr or 4 yr deduction for ICT Major
> 
> 4 yr bachelor degree with atlease 25% ICT content = ICT Major
> 
> I've done 4 year Bachelor degree with total 40 subjects, and out of which 12 has ICT content (30% ICT content). So it would me ICT Major
> 
> So my query is that this 65% match is against total subjects or only against ICT subjects in course?
> In my case, whether 65% of 40 subjects or 65% of 12 subjects, inorder to closely related to the nominated occupation (ANZSCO)


Hi rj,

I got your question wrong the first time around. I'm not very sure on this, I wish you get only 2 years deducted.

Best wishes


----------



## Spark23

Dear Seniors , I need your help 

I have applied ACS and then send me an email saying that my uploaded documents need to be certified copy, 

Where I live there is no AU embassy, So how I suppose to make my work reference letters certified?

How about a public notary? Do you think it would be a valid option?

Please help, thanks in advance


----------



## krish4aus

Spark23 said:


> Dear Seniors , I need your help
> 
> I have applied ACS and then send me an email saying that my uploaded documents need to be certified copy,
> 
> Where I live there is no AU embassy, So how I suppose to make my work reference letters certified?
> 
> How about a public notary? Do you think it would be a valid option?
> 
> Please help, thanks in advance


Hi Spark123,

I would suggest to get all document certified by Notary. I received my ACS result last week. I had submitted my payslip with company logo but was asked to get that certified.


----------



## KeeDa

Spark23 said:


> Dear Seniors , I need your help
> 
> I have applied ACS and then send me an email saying that my uploaded documents need to be certified copy,
> 
> Where I live there is no AU embassy, So how I suppose to make my work reference letters certified?
> 
> How about a public notary? Do you think it would be a valid option?
> 
> Please help, thanks in advance


Yes, a notary public will do. Make sure the stamp reads as "Attested True Copy" or "Certified True Copy", his sign, and has the his registration number or title.


----------



## Simer86

KeeDa said:


> There could be two reasons for 4 years deduction.
> *1.* As per ACS guidelines (page 3):
> 
> 
> So, it could be that your course contents did not have enough closely matching core units as required for 26112. The core units as well as skills/ roles/ responsibilities required for 26112 can be found in ANZSCO-Descriptions.pdf
> 
> *2.* The reference documents submitted for earlier companies (Wipro and Dell) did not show that you did sufficiently enough (65%+) System Analysis work.



This is the reply - which i have received from ACS team over deduction of my 4 relevant years of work experience -

_*The “Skill Level Requirement Met Date” will be noted on your ACS result letter and will be determined by the outcome of the suitability criteria.
All relevant work experience completed after the “Skill Level Requirement Met Date” will be considered “Skilled Employment” and eligible for points under the skilled migration points test.
The work experience required to meet the suitability criteria is NOT included as “Skilled Employment” and is NOT eligible for points under the skilled migration points test.

The date provided in your skill assessment result letter is the date you have met the ACS requirements.

As your Bachelor of Technology has been assessed as being comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing that is not closely related to the nominated occupation, you are required to demonstrate 4 years of relevant experience. This is completed on 03/13.

03/13 is the date you have met the ACS requirements and is the date in which you are deemed to have reached the appropriate skilled level for your nominated occupation.

Please refer to the Summary of Criteria.

After this date you may be able to claim points for your experience with the Department of Immigration – please contact them for further information. *_



Senior members - Any suggestions if I should re-apply for ACS or just push myself for PTE to score a minimum of 79+ score to achieve 20 points?

Thanks


----------



## KeeDa

Simer86 said:


> This is the reply - which i have received from ACS team over deduction of my 4 relevant years of work experience -
> 
> _*The “Skill Level Requirement Met Date” will be noted on your ACS result letter and will be determined by the outcome of the suitability criteria.
> All relevant work experience completed after the “Skill Level Requirement Met Date” will be considered “Skilled Employment” and eligible for points under the skilled migration points test.
> The work experience required to meet the suitability criteria is NOT included as “Skilled Employment” and is NOT eligible for points under the skilled migration points test.
> 
> The date provided in your skill assessment result letter is the date you have met the ACS requirements.
> 
> As your Bachelor of Technology has been assessed as being comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing that is not closely related to the nominated occupation, you are required to demonstrate 4 years of relevant experience. This is completed on 03/13.
> 
> 03/13 is the date you have met the ACS requirements and is the date in which you are deemed to have reached the appropriate skilled level for your nominated occupation.
> 
> Please refer to the Summary of Criteria.
> 
> After this date you may be able to claim points for your experience with the Department of Immigration – please contact them for further information. *_
> 
> Senior members - Any suggestions if I should re-apply for ACS or just push myself for PTE to score a minimum of 79+ score to achieve 20 points?
> 
> Thanks


Re-applying will not help because your qualification is not going to be any different. They've already said that although it is ICT Major, the reason for 4 years deduction is because the qualification "not closely related to the nominated occupation".


----------



## Sitanshu

Dear All,

I need suggestions before I go for the ACS. I was graduated in May 2007 with Comp Sc. & Engg and got job immediately as Software Programmer and after 2 years i changed the company. I do not have roles and responsibility certificate from the organisation between the period May 2007 till Jun 2009, but i have exp certificate from the above said organisation.

Later on from Jun 2009 till date I have arranged the roles and responsibility certificate from HR.
Hence my question is as Skill Level Requirement Met Date is from May 2007 to May2009, ACS will cut initial 2 years exp. so should I provide the roles and responsibility certificate for initial 2 years?

If I do not provide them initial 2 years roles and responsibility certificate then will they cut 2 years of exp from the exp certificate which is from Jun 2009 till date? 

Please Guide me.

Regards,
Sitanshu


----------



## KeeDa

Sitanshu said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I need suggestions before I go for the ACS. I was graduated in May 2007 with Comp Sc. & Engg and got job immediately as Software Programmer and after 2 years i changed the company. I do not have roles and responsibility certificate from the organisation between the period May 2007 till Jun 2009, but i have exp certificate from the above said organisation.
> 
> Later on from Jun 2009 till date I have arranged the roles and responsibility certificate from HR.
> Hence my question is as Skill Level Requirement Met Date is from May 2007 to May2009, ACS will cut initial 2 years exp. so should I provide the roles and responsibility certificate for initial 2 years?
> 
> If I do not provide them initial 2 years roles and responsibility certificate then will they cut 2 years of exp from the exp certificate which is from Jun 2009 till date?
> 
> Please Guide me.
> 
> Regards,
> Sitanshu


If you don't provide roles and responsibilities letter/ declaration for a certain period X, then ACS will assume that period to be unskilled and not count it in their calculations for suitability criteria. In effect, you will end up with 2 years + X years deduction.


----------



## riteshbv

Hi,

I am currently working in company as Analyst, but unfortunately my designation on offer letter is stated as Business Development Manager- Information security.

I am not able to get any reference letter on company letter head, but i have managed to get on notary letter mentioning my roles & responsibilities as security Analyst.
Need your help guys if designation makes a difference.

Regards,
Ritesh


----------



## KeeDa

riteshbv said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently working in company as Analyst, but unfortunately my designation on offer letter is stated as Business Development Manager- Information security.
> 
> I am not able to get any reference letter on company letter head, but i have managed to get on notary letter mentioning my roles & responsibilities as security Analyst.
> Need your help guys if designation makes a difference.
> 
> Regards,
> Ritesh


It does not matter. Throughout my assessed work experience (12+ years), I held positions from Trainee all the way up to Manager and above.


----------



## topmahajan

KeeDa said:


> It does not matter. Throughout my assessed work experience (12+ years), I held positions from Trainee all the way up to Manager and above.


KeeDa,

Did your reference letter, experience letter or salary slops showed these different designations? And did you mention all these positions in the EOI or Visa application?


----------



## KeeDa

topmahajan said:


> KeeDa,
> 
> Did your reference letter, experience letter or salary slops showed these different designations? And did you mention all these positions in the EOI or Visa application?


Yes, I grouped the roles and responsibilities by designations (and thus dates). Yes, I did mention them in a similar manner in the visa application.


----------



## rj45

Seniors/ experienced members please help with ACS experience calculation:

Considering:
- ACS will deduct 4 yrs (not relevant Degree) 
- in addition to x yrs, ACS also deducts last month, due to its month/year rule
- time duration for initial/last month with employer (example joined 30 may, left 15 Jun - partial months)
- any other rule you may be aware of

Emp History:

Employer xxx : 30-May-2005 to 15-Jun-2014

Gap (unpaid) for education

Employer yyy: 30-Jul-2015 to 12 -Sep-2015 (till date)


----------



## fakebaniya

Hi Experts...

One of my friend is currently located in London, UK.
She wants to kick start her ACS assessment exercise.
She has a total of 8.5 years experience, worked in 3 companies, currently not working.
She has spoken to HRs from her last companies, no one is willing to give Employer Reference along with Roles & Responsibilities in company letterhead, implying she needs to go with Statutory Declarations.
I understand she can get statutory declarations from her managers even if they have left the company. What extra information should be provided in such case?
Can she get her statutory declaration prepared and notarized in UK while other documents (like Qualification related, Passport etc.) notarized in India?

Thanks.


----------



## rj45

Request senior/experienced member help, please enlighten:



rj45 said:


> Seniors/ experienced members please help with ACS experience calculation:
> 
> Considering:
> - ACS will deduct 4 yrs (not relevant Degree)
> - in addition to x yrs, ACS also deducts last month, due to its month/year rule
> - time duration for initial/last month with employer (example joined 30 may, left 15 Jun - partial months)
> - any other rule you may be aware of
> 
> Emp History:
> 
> Employer xxx : 30-May-2005 to 15-Jun-2014
> 
> Gap (unpaid) for education
> 
> Employer yyy: 30-Jul-2015 to 12 -Sep-2015 (till date)


----------



## manishkatti

Hi, 
My branch in BE is "Medical electronics" and I am currently working as a software tester, is there any possibility that my ACS get rejected because of the mismatch in my branch and job profile .. ?


----------



## KeeDa

rj45 said:


> Seniors/ experienced members please help with ACS experience calculation:
> 
> Considering:
> - ACS will deduct 4 yrs (not relevant Degree)
> - in addition to x yrs, ACS also deducts last month, due to its month/year rule
> - time duration for initial/last month with employer (example joined 30 may, left 15 Jun - partial months)
> - any other rule you may be aware of
> 
> Emp History:
> 
> Employer xxx : 30-May-2005 to 15-Jun-2014
> 
> Gap (unpaid) for education
> 
> Employer yyy: 30-Jul-2015 to 12 -Sep-2015 (till date)


Yes, those are pretty much the rules. But, do check Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf for the not-related degree. It could be 4 or 5 or an RPL application requiring 6 years depending on whether the degree is ICT.


----------



## KeeDa

fakebaniya said:


> Hi Experts...
> 
> One of my friend is currently located in London, UK.
> She wants to kick start her ACS assessment exercise.
> She has a total of 8.5 years experience, worked in 3 companies, currently not working.
> She has spoken to HRs from her last companies, no one is willing to give Employer Reference along with Roles & Responsibilities in company letterhead, implying she needs to go with Statutory Declarations.
> I understand she can get statutory declarations from her managers even if they have left the company. What extra information should be provided in such case?
> Can she get her statutory declaration prepared and notarized in UK while other documents (like Qualification related, Passport etc.) notarized in India?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, she can get one set of documents notarized and certified in the UK and the others in India.
When providing statutory declaration, provide a few payslips- preferably first and last.


----------



## KeeDa

manishkatti said:


> Hi,
> My branch in BE is "Medical electronics" and I am currently working as a software tester, is there any possibility that my ACS get rejected because of the mismatch in my branch and job profile .. ?


How many years of experience do you have as a Software Tester?


----------



## manishkatti

I have 4.6 years of experience as software tester.


----------



## KeeDa

I suppose your degree, if at all assessed as ICT, would be ICT Minor, and therefore, at this point in time, you would not be eligible for a positive assessment. Check Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf for the part related to "Bachelor Degree or Higher with an ICT Minor"


----------



## Yarsid37

*ACS Guidance Required - Please Help*

Dear Friends,

My name is Yasir and this is my first post here on this forum as I am on planning and information gathering stage. I found this forum very helpful. I have a bunch of questions, but first I need to come up with some initial queries.

I did finish my MBA in MIS – Management Information Systems (2 Years) in Sept 2011. I was worked in a local company as MIS Manager and according to my research for ACS Process, my ANZSCO Code is 261111 – ICT Business Analyst according to the roles defined in ACS PDF. I have been doing the same duties (not exactly but 80 – 90 % same) what they stated in their PDF under 261111. 

1.	I finished my MBA – MIS in Sept. 2011 and finished my job in April 2015. I was MIS Manager in an IT Company. Should they accept my experience i.e. 3 years 7 months? How many points I will get for Skill Select? Is this necessary to show my current job which is not relevant to MIS (it is totally change or for you better understanding, I am searching for a job now days).

2.	I did my BSc. (2 years simple BSc. Regular with Statistics, Mathematics and Physics) and after that I had been doing job for 10 years in Computer Networking and as MIS Specialist. Will they consider that experience as well?

3.	Can anyone please share a sample job reference letter which is required for ACS. I have the letter but I am going to request my previous / last employer to issue this again as per requirements. They will issue the letter but I need some authentic sample format. Is there a need to company stamp on the job reference letter?

4.	If anyone who previously applied for ACS in 261111 ICT Business Analyst Category especially any MIS Manager, then please share your reference letter with me.

All your support and cooperation will always be appreciated.

Thank you,
Yasir


----------



## krish4aus

Yarsid37 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> My name is Yasir and this is my first post here on this forum as I am on planning and information gathering stage. I found this forum very helpful. I have a bunch of questions, but first I need to come up with some initial queries.
> 
> I did finish my MBA in MIS – Management Information Systems (2 Years) in Sept 2011. I was worked in a local company as MIS Manager and according to my research for ACS Process, my ANZSCO Code is 261111 – ICT Business Analyst according to the roles defined in ACS PDF. I have been doing the same duties (not exactly but 80 – 90 % same) what they stated in their PDF under 261111.
> 
> 1.	I finished my MBA – MIS in Sept. 2011 and finished my job in April 2015. I was MIS Manager in an IT Company. Should they accept my experience i.e. 3 years 7 months? How many points I will get for Skill Select? Is this necessary to show my current job which is not relevant to MIS (it is totally change or for you better understanding, I am searching for a job now days).
> 
> 2.	I did my BSc. (2 years simple BSc. Regular with Statistics, Mathematics and Physics) and after that I had been doing job for 10 years in Computer Networking and as MIS Specialist. Will they consider that experience as well?
> 
> 3.	Can anyone please share a sample job reference letter which is required for ACS. I have the letter but I am going to request my previous / last employer to issue this again as per requirements. They will issue the letter but I need some authentic sample format. Is there a need to company stamp on the job reference letter?
> 
> 4.	If anyone who previously applied for ACS in 261111 ICT Business Analyst Category especially any MIS Manager, then please share your reference letter with me.
> 
> All your support and cooperation will always be appreciated.
> 
> Thank you,
> Yasir


Hi Yasir,

Welcome on board!!

If you have more than 10 years experience , I will suggest not to show your MBA degree and stick with bachelor degree.

Your Bsc doesn't seem to match with the job code but your work experience is. So ACS might consider to apply through RPL route(where you need to provide a complete details of couple of your projects to prove ACS that you are qualified)
If you get assessed as ICT Minor, then you might get 6years deducted from your experience, leaving you with 5 points for experience.

I'm only giving you an idea but ACS will have the final say. 

There is a dedicated thread for ICT BA - you may get in touch any of them for more clarity on your job code details http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...business-system-analysts-eoi-tracking-96.html

I will suggest you to read the ACS guidelines for better clarify and understanding.


----------



## Yarsid37

Thank you for your reply Krish. I will join that thread too. That is really difficult for me to provide projects details. I think I must go with my MBA. Please also response regarding the current job. I am doing job since 4 months other than my primary field. 

will that create problem for ACS?

Thanks again,
Yasir


----------



## krish4aus

Yarsid37 said:


> Thank you for your reply Krish. I will join that thread too. That is really difficult for me to provide projects details. I think I must go with my MBA. Please also response regarding the current job. I am doing job since 4 months other than my primary field.
> 
> will that create problem for ACS?
> 
> Thanks again,
> Yasir


Hi Yasir,

If you don't wish to get any points for work experience then you can show your MBA.
The last 4 months shouldn't matter if you don't claim points for work experience


----------



## manishkatti

Thanks for the info, 
so what is the minimum experience required ...?


----------



## KeeDa

manishkatti said:


> Thanks for the info,
> so what is the minimum experience required ...?


As I said earlier, if it is an ICT degree, you would need 5 or 6 years of experience. From the looks of it, I think it would be 6 years of experience because electronics engineering is not related to Software Testing.


----------



## Yarsid37

krish4aus said:


> Hi Yasir,
> 
> If you don't wish to get any points for work experience then you can show your MBA.
> The last 4 months shouldn't matter if you don't claim points for work experience


Dear Krish,

Thnx for your reply. What I understand you meant to say If I'll show my MBA then they will not give me any points of experience? However, I have 3.7 Years of experience in the same field after I finish my MBA which is closely related. 

I am confused. I will be grateful if you could clarify this.

Thanks
Yasir


----------



## Yarsid37

KeeDa said:


> As I said earlier, if it is an ICT degree, you would need 5 or 6 years of experience. From the looks of it, I think it would be 6 years of experience because electronics engineering is not related to Software Testing.


Hello KeeDa,

I hope you are doing well. Can you please look at my post and answer accordingly as I found you experienced in all that stuff. Krish also helping me. I will be thank full to all of them who help and support me in doing this.sir

Thank you,
Ya


----------



## KeeDa

Yarsid37 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> My name is Yasir and this is my first post here on this forum as I am on planning and information gathering stage. I found this forum very helpful. I have a bunch of questions, but first I need to come up with some initial queries.
> 
> I did finish my MBA in MIS – Management Information Systems (2 Years) in Sept 2011. I was worked in a local company as MIS Manager and according to my research for ACS Process, my ANZSCO Code is 261111 – ICT Business Analyst according to the roles defined in ACS PDF. I have been doing the same duties (not exactly but 80 – 90 % same) what they stated in their PDF under 261111.
> 
> 1.	I finished my MBA – MIS in Sept. 2011 and finished my job in April 2015. I was MIS Manager in an IT Company. Should they accept my experience i.e. 3 years 7 months? How many points I will get for Skill Select? Is this necessary to show my current job which is not relevant to MIS (it is totally change or for you better understanding, I am searching for a job now days).
> 
> 2.	I did my BSc. (2 years simple BSc. Regular with Statistics, Mathematics and Physics) and after that I had been doing job for 10 years in Computer Networking and as MIS Specialist. Will they consider that experience as well?
> 
> 3.	Can anyone please share a sample job reference letter which is required for ACS. I have the letter but I am going to request my previous / last employer to issue this again as per requirements. They will issue the letter but I need some authentic sample format. Is there a need to company stamp on the job reference letter?
> 
> 4.	If anyone who previously applied for ACS in 261111 ICT Business Analyst Category especially any MIS Manager, then please share your reference letter with me.
> 
> All your support and cooperation will always be appreciated.
> 
> Thank you,
> Yasir


Yasir,

I understand that you have 10 years of work experience in total, and my following suggestions are based on that. Otherwise, correct me if I am wrong with this basic assumption.

Your BSc for sure is not an ICT degree and hence using that as your qualification for ACS will mean going the RPL route which requires 6 years of work experience. Your MBA in MIS might be considered an ICT degree depending on the course contents. I suggest you study ANZSCO-Descriptions.pdf for 261111 and see the core units requirement and self assess whether this degree would count and if so, how much %age of its subjects roughly match with those listed there. That would help you understand whether this would be an ICT Major or Minor.

Your work experience as ICT BA before the degree does count towards calculations. ACS will try and give you an earliest possible skill date (so as to maximize your points) which looks like it would be your highest relevant (i.e. MBA MIS) qualification completion date. Check chapter 5 from Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf. It has 2 case studies similar to your situation regarding having work experience before relevant qualification. This means, you would get to use your work experience since Sep 2011 till now (Sep 2015) to claim points (4 years = 5 points).

The other suggestion about using your BSc degree would mean requiring RPL with 6 years of work experience leaving you with 10-6 = again 4 years of work experience and thus 5 points again.

The choice is yours, but if you ask me, I would say apply under the normal route (and not RPL) providing everything that you got- BSc as well as MBA and all the work experience that you have, because, in the end, you will end up with 5 points anyways.

Edit: As for #4- samples- check this thread where the author has shared some samples: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/469793-my-journey-australia-google-page-ranking.html


----------



## Yarsid37

Dear Mr. KeeDa,

I really thankful to you for this meticulous answer. I appreciate it indeed. Yes, you are absolutely right and you told exactly what I understand. I already studied that PDF in detail and according to my opinion, in either case, I will get 5 points so it would be better that I go with my MBA qualification. The MBA content is around 80% matches my ANZSO code content as I researched. But I think I need some more opinions to verify it. 

I also asked one question that if I show my job till April 2015 (not Sept 2015 in actual), so they will consider it or not? Is this mandatory that I must show my current job however I wonder the job I have been doing since May 2015 is not exactly matches my ANZSO code. So I would skip the new job reference since May 2015 till now. Will that work?

Please suggest.

Thank you,
Yasir


----------



## KeeDa

Yarsid37 said:


> Dear Mr. KeeDa,
> 
> I really thankful to you for this meticulous answer. I appreciate it indeed. Yes, you are absolutely right and you told exactly what I understand. I already studied that PDF in detail and according to my opinion, in either case, I will get 5 points so it would be better that I go with my MBA qualification. The MBA content is around 80% matches my ANZSO code content as I researched. But I think I need some more opinions to verify it.
> 
> I also asked one question that if I show my job till April 2015 (not Sept 2015 in actual), so they will consider it or not? Is this mandatory that I must show my current job however I wonder the job I have been doing since May 2015 is not exactly matches my ANZSO code. So I would skip the new job reference since May 2015 till now. Will that work?
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Thank you,
> Yasir


Yes, you can skip the current job. Just make sure that you put an end-date of May-2015 in your EOI as well and don't leave it blank.


----------



## jadu87

Hi Guys,

I'm applying for ACS tomorrow and came across this thread. Can anyone tell me after looking my work experience and study, how many years ACS going to deduct and how many points can i claim?

Age - 28

Degree - Bachelor of Engineering in Information Technology

Work experience - 

1) At India Sep 2012 - June 2014

2) At Australia July 2014 - To date.


----------



## KeeDa

jadu87 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm applying for ACS tomorrow and came across this thread. Can anyone tell me after looking my work experience and study, how many years ACS going to deduct and how many points can i claim?
> 
> Age - 28
> 
> Degree - Bachelor of Engineering in Information Technology
> 
> Work experience -
> 
> 1) At India Sep 2012 - June 2014
> 
> 2) At Australia July 2014 - To date.


BE IT would be ICT Major, but it would help if you can tell us your nominated occupation (ANZSCO) and the kind of work you did in India and that you are doing now. But, if all of those are closely related to your ANZSCO, then:

Sep-2012 till Sep-2014 will go towards suitability criteria, so 0 points for that.
Oct-2014 onward will give you 5 points for your Australian work experience next month.

BE IT = 15 points.

So, in summary:
Age = 30 points.
BE IT = 15 points.
Work = 5 points.


----------



## jadu87

Oh my.. Im sorry there is a mistake with my experience. 

ANZSCO - 261313

Experience :

Jan 2009 - June 2014 - India (5 Points here for 3 Years and above?) - Work is Software Engineer / Developer

July 2014 - To Date - Australia (5 Points here for 1 year and above) - Work is Software Engineer / Developer

Overall Points 

Age - 30
BE IT - 15
Experience - 10
PTE - 10

Total - 65 



KeeDa said:


> BE IT would be ICT Major, but it would help if you can tell us your nominated occupation (ANZSCO) and the kind of work you did in India and that you are doing now. But, if all of those are closely related to your ANZSCO, then:
> 
> Sep-2012 till Sep-2014 will go towards suitability criteria, so 0 points for that.
> Oct-2014 onward will give you 5 points for your Australian work experience next month.
> 
> BE IT = 15 points.
> 
> So, in summary:
> Age = 30 points.
> BE IT = 15 points.
> Work = 5 points.


----------



## abdhabi

*Urgent help*

I have received the following result from ACS and not sure what they mean by following sentence "The following employment after August 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level"?

Does that mean my experience is counted to 4 years only after 2011? I was pretty confident to have around 6 years.



The following employment after August 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Dates: 08/09 - 03/11 (1yrs7mths) 
Position: Software Engineer 
Employer: Employer 1 

Dates: 03/11 - 08/12 (1yrs5mths) 
Position: Software Engineer 
Employer: Employer 2 

Dates: 08/12 - 02/13 (0yrs 6mths) 
Position: Senior Software Engineer 
Employer: Employer 3

Dates: 04/13 - 09/13 (0yrs 5mths) 
Position: Principal Software Engineer 
Employer: Employer 4

Dates: 01/14 - 08/15 (1yrs 7mths) 
Position: Senior SharePoint Consultant 
Employer: Employer 5


----------



## KeeDa

abdhabi said:


> Does that mean my experience is counted to 4 years only after 2011? I was pretty confident to have around 6 years.


Yes, that is what it means- you can claim work experience points only for 4 years.


----------



## KeeDa

jadu87 said:


> Oh my.. Im sorry there is a mistake with my experience.
> 
> ANZSCO - 261313
> 
> Experience :
> 
> Jan 2009 - June 2014 - India (5 Points here for 3 Years and above?) - Work is Software Engineer / Developer
> 
> July 2014 - To Date - Australia (5 Points here for 1 year and above) - Work is Software Engineer / Developer
> 
> Overall Points
> 
> Age - 30
> BE IT - 15
> Experience - 10
> PTE - 10
> 
> Total - 65


Yep, 65 it is :thumb:


----------



## jadu87

Cool. What are the chances for getting invite in October round?

I'm hoping i can Submit EOI before that.



KeeDa said:


> Yep, 65 it is :thumb:


----------



## KeeDa

jadu87 said:


> Cool. What are the chances for getting invite in October round?
> 
> I'm hoping i can Submit EOI before that.


With 65, it is almost certain that you will get an invite under 2613. I would say 100%. So start preparing for the next steps (arrangements to pay for the visa, other documents, etc).


----------



## jadu87

Yeah, even i'm thinking the same. but your words feel more confident.

Do you have any list of docs that are required for Submitting EOI and lodging VISA? 

Spouse related functional english document is pending. That's the only thing which i need to work on. Payment is not a problem.



KeeDa said:


> With 65, it is almost certain that you will get an invite under 2613. I would say 100%. So start preparing for the next steps (arrangements to pay for the visa, other documents, etc).


----------



## KeeDa

jadu87 said:


> Yeah, even i'm thinking the same. but your words feel more confident.
> 
> Do you have any list of docs that are required for Submitting EOI and lodging VISA?
> 
> Spouse related functional english document is pending. That's the only thing which i need to work on. Payment is not a problem.


You don't need any docs for EOI.
As for list of documents for visa application- refer this: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/4194082-post4.html or this blog: My Journey For Australia PR (missing images on page 87).

For partners functional English (i.e. not claiming partner points), you can do away with just a letter from college or university. Template here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/7410410-post4.html


----------



## jadu87

abdhabi said:


> I have received the following result from ACS and not sure what they mean by following sentence "The following employment after August 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level"?
> 
> Does that mean my experience is counted to 4 years only after 2011? I was pretty confident to have around 6 years.


ACS is deducting 2 years minimum and 4/5/6 depending on your education background.


----------



## jadu87

Thanks alot KeeDa, You are a gem 



KeeDa said:


> You don't need any docs for EOI.
> As for list of documents for visa application- refer this: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/4194082-post4.html or this blog: My Journey For Australia PR (missing images on page 87).
> 
> For partners functional English (i.e. not claiming partner points), you can do away with just a letter from college or university. Template here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/7410410-post4.html


----------



## abdhabi

jadu87 said:


> ACS is deducting 2 years minimum and 4/5/6 depending on your education background.


Based on this result, i have 55 points in total and only can apply for NSW  not 189.

Should i exclude that from EOI as its showing me 60 points for 189?


----------



## KeeDa

abdhabi said:


> Based on this result, i have 55 points in total and only can apply for NSW  not 189.
> 
> Should i exclude that from EOI as its showing me 60 points for 189?


Don't exclude, but edit those 2 years and choose "not-relevant" from the dropdown.


----------



## abdhabi

KeeDa said:


> Don't exclude, but edit those 2 years and choose "not-relevant" from the dropdown.


Thanks KeeDa,

I have 3 years irrelevant experience in Banking sector prior to the experience i mentioned above. 
If i appeal to ACS and provide them with the banking experience which is not related to my nominated employment.Is it possible that they would deduct 2 years from that experience and my experience from 2009 which is related to my nominated field is counted to 6 years?


----------



## KeeDa

abdhabi said:


> Thanks KeeDa,
> 
> I have 3 years irrelevant experience in Banking sector prior to the experience i mentioned above.
> If i appeal to ACS and provide them with the banking experience which is not related to my nominated employment.Is it possible that they would deduct 2 years from that experience and my experience from 2009 which is related to my nominated field is counted to 6 years?


No, that won't work. They deduct years from your experience related to the nominated occupation, and not from any other unrelated work episodes. They need you to work at a professional level in your nominated occupation for a certain period (2/ 4/ 6/ etc years) to grant you the "skilled" title for that occupation.


----------



## abdhabi

*489 with 55 points*

KeeDa,

What are chances for 489 in 2613 occupation with 55 points? I have a sister of my spouse there in Victoria.
Do you think its a good time to apply for 489 with family nomination? 

Thanks,
Shoaib


----------



## KeeDa

abdhabi said:


> KeeDa,
> 
> What are chances for 489 in 2613 occupation with 55 points? I have a sister of my spouse there in Victoria.
> Do you think its a good time to apply for 489 with family nomination?
> 
> Thanks,
> Shoaib


Not sure if your SIL can sponsor you, but even then I would say try to improve your chances with 189 or 190 rather than looking at 489. From skillselect website (SkillSelect):


> SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visas and then remaining to Skilled - Regional (subclass 489) (Provisional - Family Sponsored) visas.


Looking at the statistics, it seems 189 applicants from 2613 themselves will soon overrun the quota all by themselves leaving 489 applicants waiting for a very long time.


----------



## jadu87

Recently i met an agent in here at Sydney, he said family sponsored visas has a big back log of around 6 years. I'm not sure about this you can do your research on this.



abdhabi said:


> KeeDa,
> 
> What are chances for 489 in 2613 occupation with 55 points? I have a sister of my spouse there in Victoria.
> Do you think its a good time to apply for 489 with family nomination?
> 
> Thanks,
> Shoaib


----------



## abdhabi

*7 years exp = 5 years exp(ACS)*

Based on the ACS result, It means to qualify for 5 years experience every candidate should have 7 or more years of experience. (Hard to digest though)

Is the above true statement?


----------



## KeeDa

abdhabi said:


> Based on the ACS result, It means to qualify for 5 years experience every candidate should have 7 or more years of experience. (Hard to digest though)
> 
> Is the above true statement?


Yes, that is correct.


----------



## tchinyi

abdhabi said:


> Based on the ACS result, It means to qualify for 5 years experience every candidate should have 7 or more years of experience. (Hard to digest though)
> 
> Is the above true statement?


most probably yes, because you need to allow some buffer
like myself, i have 16 years of experience in IT... hahaha...


----------



## topmahajan

tchinyi said:


> most probably yes, because you need to allow some buffer
> like myself, i have 16 years of experience in IT... hahaha...


As per my new assessment, I just came to know that they consider only your last 10 years experience for assessment and deduction. I applied for assessment in September 2015 so they deducted 2 years like September 2005 to September 2007. My job staets from June 2005 but they didn't considered June 2005 to August 2005 period as it is older than 10 years .


----------



## KeeDa

topmahajan said:


> As per my new assessment, I just came to know that they consider only your last 10 years experience for assessment and deduction. I applied for assessment in September 2015 so they deducted 2 years like September 2005 to September 2007. My job staets from June 2005 but they didn't considered June 2005 to August 2005 period as it is older than 10 years .


They do consider all of your work experience in the nominated occupation and try to give you the earliest possible skill met date so that you can gain maximum possible points. As per the rules, the deduction is either 2 years from the last 10 years or 4 years completed anytime in the past. In your case, deduction of 4 years from anytime in the past would have given you a skill met date of June 2009 whereas 2 years from last 10 years gives you September 2007, and since Sep-2007 being the earliest, they gave you this result.

Ref:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...g-whichever-provides-earliest-skill-date.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-acs-work-experience-older-than-10-years.html


----------



## topmahajan

KeeDa said:


> They do consider all of your work experience in the nominated occupation and try to give you the earliest possible skill met date so that you can gain maximum possible points. As per the rules, the deduction is either 2 years from the last 10 years or 4 years completed anytime in the past. In your case, deduction of 4 years from anytime in the past would have given you a skill met date of June 2009 whereas 2 years from last 10 years gives you September 2007, and since Sep-2007 being the earliest, they gave you this result.
> 
> Ref:
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...g-whichever-provides-earliest-skill-date.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-acs-work-experience-older-than-10-years.html


Hi KeeDa,

Yes, this is what I tried to tell . I was not aware of this. This means we can never get the points for 10 years experience (but only for 8 years max) as 2 years will always be deducted from last 10 years experience .


----------



## abdhabi

*Stupid Strategy*



topmahajan said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> 
> Yes, this is what I tried to tell . I was not aware of this. This means we can never get the points for 10 years experience (but only for 8 years max) as 2 years will always be deducted from last 10 years experience .


Apparently, it seems the case and its contrary to what is written on DIBP site under Points calculation section. 

Its a stupid experience deduction strategy from ACS which really makes no sense as nowadays companies don't hire someone who needs to learn the software engineering for min 2 years. In this fast paced life a resource has to be fluent enough in the field and profitable to the company to be employed.


----------



## markand911

*ACS Assessment ANZ Code change*

Hi Guys,

I am assessed +ve by ACS in Apr2014 for 261312

Now i want to apply for Assessment for 261313.

The rule of ACS is that if you are assessed you can not apply again within 2 years.

I am confused. I am assessed positive in 2014. So can i apply now for 261313?
Or will they reject my application


----------



## markand911

topmahajan said:


> KeeDa,
> 
> Did your reference letter, experience letter or salary slops showed these different designations? And did you mention all these positions in the EOI or Visa application?


When i applied in 2014, i did mention all my positions in reference letter.
Also these positions are mentioned in EOI.


----------



## topmahajan

markand911 said:


> When i applied in 2014, i did mention all my positions in reference letter.
> Also these positions are mentioned in EOI.


In my reference letters employer mentioned only the last (previous employers) or current (current employer) position and they are not ready to mention all the positions. Is this fine if I only mention the last/current position in EOI as mentioned in my reference letter?


----------



## Yarsid37

KeeDa said:


> Yes, you can skip the current job. Just make sure that you put an end-date of May-2015 in your EOI as well and don't leave it blank.


Dear Mr. KeeDa and Dear Fellows:

I am just going to submit my ACS application. Before this I need you people to please help me.

Here is the summary of my case:

Qualification:

MBA in Management Information Systems (MIS) - ICT Major - Two Years Full Time - Completed in Sept. 2011
BSc. (Simple - non-ICT) - Two Years Full Time - Completed in Dec. 1998

Experience:
Dec 2005 - May 2015 - As "ICT Business Analyst" (but after MBA it was 3.8 Years)
July 1997 - Nov. 2005 - Worked as Computer Network Professional in multiple companies

No ICT Recognized Certifications except MCSE (which is not accepted by ACS)

Now, I need to know what are the chances of POSITIVE outcomes. Someone told me that as you dont have Four-Years bachelor and you have only two years bachelor degree (BSc.) then Two-Years Masters (MBA), so your qulification is not meeting or equivalent to Australian Bachelor qualification and hence so will not get positive outcome. Is that righ? However, I have 3.8 Years closely related experience after my two years MBA.

Please help me.......should I submit the application or forget to apply 

Thank you,
Yasir


----------



## tchinyi

Yarsid37 said:


> Dear Mr. KeeDa and Dear Fellows:
> 
> I am just going to submit my ACS application. Before this I need you people to please help me.
> 
> Here is the summary of my case:
> 
> Qualification:
> 
> MBA in Management Information Systems (MIS) - ICT Major - Two Years Full Time - Completed in Sept. 2011
> BSc. (Simple - non-ICT) - Two Years Full Time - Completed in Dec. 1998
> 
> Experience:
> Dec 2005 - May 2015 - As "ICT Business Analyst" (but after MBA it was 3.8 Years)
> July 1997 - Nov. 2005 - Worked as Computer Network Professional in multiple companies
> 
> No ICT Recognized Certifications except MCSE (which is not accepted by ACS)
> 
> Now, I need to know what are the chances of POSITIVE outcomes. Someone told me that as you dont have Four-Years bachelor and you have only two years bachelor degree (BSc.) then Two-Years Masters (MBA), so your qulification is not meeting or equivalent to Australian Bachelor qualification and hence so will not get positive outcome. Is that righ? However, I have 3.8 Years closely related experience after my two years MBA.
> 
> Please help me.......should I submit the application or forget to apply
> 
> Thank you,
> Yasir


maybe ACS will deduct some years of experience for you to meet their minimum requirement


----------



## KeeDa

Yarsid37 said:


> Dear Mr. KeeDa and Dear Fellows:
> 
> I am just going to submit my ACS application. Before this I need you people to please help me.
> 
> Here is the summary of my case:
> 
> Qualification:
> 
> MBA in Management Information Systems (MIS) - ICT Major - Two Years Full Time - Completed in Sept. 2011
> BSc. (Simple - non-ICT) - Two Years Full Time - Completed in Dec. 1998
> 
> Experience:
> Dec 2005 - May 2015 - As "ICT Business Analyst" (but after MBA it was 3.8 Years)
> July 1997 - Nov. 2005 - Worked as Computer Network Professional in multiple companies
> 
> No ICT Recognized Certifications except MCSE (which is not accepted by ACS)
> 
> Now, I need to know what are the chances of POSITIVE outcomes. Someone told me that as you dont have Four-Years bachelor and you have only two years bachelor degree (BSc.) then Two-Years Masters (MBA), so your qulification is not meeting or equivalent to Australian Bachelor qualification and hence so will not get positive outcome. Is that righ? However, I have 3.8 Years closely related experience after my two years MBA.
> 
> Please help me.......should I submit the application or forget to apply
> 
> Thank you,
> Yasir


Oh! By all means submit the application and don't think about giving up.
The rules for masters degree is having 1.5 years or 3 semesters of full time ICT studies minimum. I have a feeling that your MIS is closely related to ICT BA. Here is what I would suggest:- Apply under normal route providing both your degrees and all your ICT BA experience for the past 10 years. Your experience before this (in networking) is not related to ICT BA, so skip that. Experience before qualification is considered in the calculations, so you are good here. In the worst of cases, if they decide that your MIS degree is not related, they will ask you to pay up a small recommendation fee and ask you to apply using the RPL route. But, this still is a better option rather than to self-assess and start with the RPL in the first place.


----------



## Yarsid37

KeeDa said:


> Oh! By all means submit the application and don't think about giving up.
> The rules for masters degree is having 1.5 years or 3 semesters of full time ICT studies minimum. I have a feeling that your MIS is closely related to ICT BA. Here is what I would suggest:- Apply under normal route providing both your degrees and all your ICT BA experience for the past 10 years. Your experience before this (in networking) is not related to ICT BA, so skip that. Experience before qualification is considered in the calculations, so you are good here. In the worst of cases, if they decide that your MIS degree is not related, they will ask you to pay up a small recommendation fee and ask you to apply using the RPL route. But, this still is a better option rather than to self-assess and start with the RPL in the first place.


Dear KeeDa,

Thank you for your support. Your words really injected a new courage in my. I will submit it today and then will update here for the others. 

Thank you for all your support and pray for me.

Yasir


----------



## Aus4me

*multiple locations*

Hi Experts/Keeda,

For ACS processing, I am facing some awkward situations.

Situation-1:
I was working in one company which was taken over by some other company and company name got changed. We all employee got relieving letter from old name and got joining letter with new company name. Currently company is closed and no more exist.
Query:  Do I need to submit two statutory declarations as I have 2 relieving letters ? Can I submit two different SD with same Roles and Responsibility and with same supervisor reference ?

Situation-2:
I was working with one company (resource management) and I got shifted from one location to another location in India itself. I got relieving letter from one location and joining letter for other location. Then client of the same company for which I was working since beginning has planned to open up its own center and we got hired by them. Again we got relieving letter from resource management company and new offer letter from client company.
Query:  In my view, I think I need to get SD for location changes in resource management company (as HR doesn't have anybody in that organization who can validate my R&R). Again in this case, I need to go with 3 different letters even though I worked for same client (as different relieving letters are there).

Kindly suggest. :confused2:


----------



## saggi_au

Yarsid37 said:


> Dear Mr. KeeDa and Dear Fellows:
> 
> Now, I need to know what are the chances of POSITIVE outcomes. Someone told me that as you dont have Four-Years bachelor and you have only two years bachelor degree (BSc.) then Two-Years Masters (MBA), so your qulification is not meeting or equivalent to Australian Bachelor qualification and hence so will not get positive outcome. Is that righ? However, I have 3.8 Years closely related experience after my two years MBA.


Mine is almost similar case. My MBA was assessed as Masters with minor in computing and my MCITP was assessed as AQF Diploma with Major in computing. The latter was considered as a qualification closely related to my nominated occupation. So, in this case there is a restriction ... they deduct 5 years for closely related occupation. I got a positive assessment but 5 years was taken because of the qualification. Eventually I can claim 3 years of experience out of 8 for claiming the points in EOI. Here is the link for ACS criteria. https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria-2014.pdf

Hope this helps.


----------



## Yarsid37

*ACS Online Application Submission Problem*



Yarsid37 said:


> Dear KeeDa,
> 
> Thank you for your support. Your words really injected a new courage in my. I will submit it today and then will update here for the others.
> 
> Thank you for all your support and pray for me.
> 
> Yasir


Hello,

This is Yasir. When I upload my PASSPORT pdf document in Personal Detail section, it is uploaded successfully. But after saving the application, and when I Sign In back (by using Recall Saved Application Option as the system already assigned me application ID after first saved) and check, it disappears and not showing any attachment in the above mentioned section. I successfully uploaded my passport TWO times, but both time when I save and then re-login, it doesn’t show my passport attachment. Please suggest what I do?
However, my all other attachments in Relevant Qualification and Relevant Experience sections, are still saved.

Second problem is that, I tried to make payment through my personal Credit Card (Master Card), when I gave my card details and click on SUBMIT the tab (on upper section), it gives me the message:

Thank you for saving your application which has not yet been submitted.
An acknowledgement email has been automatically sent to your email address which contains your Application ID.
When you are ready to submit your application you can access it through the Online Application Form.
Use the 'Recall Saved Application' function by entering your application ID and the password you have created.
Please note that should this 'saved' application be inactive for more than 30 days it will be automatically removed from the ACS system.
My credit card is active and not expired.

Kindly look into these problems. I will be grateful if you could answer me as soon as possible.

Thank you,

Yasir


----------



## KeeDa

Aus4me said:


> Hi Experts/Keeda,
> 
> For ACS processing, I am facing some awkward situations.
> 
> Situation-1:
> I was working in one company which was taken over by some other company and company name got changed. We all employee got relieving letter from old name and got joining letter with new company name. Currently company is closed and no more exist.
> Query:  Do I need to submit two statutory declarations as I have 2 relieving letters ? Can I submit two different SD with same Roles and Responsibility and with same supervisor reference ?
> 
> Situation-2:
> I was working with one company (resource management) and I got shifted from one location to another location in India itself. I got relieving letter from one location and joining letter for other location. Then client of the same company for which I was working since beginning has planned to open up its own center and we got hired by them. Again we got relieving letter from resource management company and new offer letter from client company.
> Query:  In my view, I think I need to get SD for location changes in resource management company (as HR doesn't have anybody in that organization who can validate my R&R). Again in this case, I need to go with 3 different letters even though I worked for same client (as different relieving letters are there).
> 
> Kindly suggest. :confused2:


I agree with your views about getting a reference / stat dec for each episode to match with the relieving/ joining letters. Nothing wrong with having more than one reference from same employer.


----------



## KeeDa

Yarsid37 said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is Yasir. When I upload my PASSPORT pdf document in Personal Detail section, it is uploaded successfully. But after saving the application, and when I Sign In back (by using Recall Saved Application Option as the system already assigned me application ID after first saved) and check, it disappears and not showing any attachment in the above mentioned section. I successfully uploaded my passport TWO times, but both time when I save and then re-login, it doesn’t show my passport attachment. Please suggest what I do?
> However, my all other attachments in Relevant Qualification and Relevant Experience sections, are still saved.
> 
> Second problem is that, I tried to make payment through my personal Credit Card (Master Card), when I gave my card details and click on SUBMIT the tab (on upper section), it gives me the message:
> 
> Thank you for saving your application which has not yet been submitted.
> An acknowledgement email has been automatically sent to your email address which contains your Application ID.
> When you are ready to submit your application you can access it through the Online Application Form.
> Use the 'Recall Saved Application' function by entering your application ID and the password you have created.
> Please note that should this 'saved' application be inactive for more than 30 days it will be automatically removed from the ACS system.
> My credit card is active and not expired.
> 
> Kindly look into these problems. I will be grateful if you could answer me as soon as possible.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Yasir


Ignore the passport pdf. Maybe that document once uploaded is not supposed to be shown. If at all later they find it missing, they will email you requesting the same.

As for the credit card problems- I am not sure why that is happening. All I can say is try a different browser.


----------



## Aus4me

KeeDa said:


> I agree with your views about getting a reference / stat dec for each episode to match with the relieving/ joining letters. Nothing wrong with having more than one reference from same employer.


Thank you so much for quick reply.


----------



## Yarsid37

KeeDa said:


> Ignore the passport pdf. Maybe that document once uploaded is not supposed to be shown. If at all later they find it missing, they will email you requesting the same.
> 
> As for the credit card problems- I am not sure why that is happening. All I can say is try a different browser.


Hello KeeDa and other fellows:

Yes I think you are right but as this is the Weekend so I would not take a chance. I sent an email to ACS for these problems. May be they will come up with some answer till Tuesday. I read somewhere that when you created an online application but not submitted, they sent an email with your Application ID for using the Saved Application option. Password we all must generate during first time creation of an application. I also received that email and on first day I uploaded some of my documents with relevant information and saved, they sent me email every time.

But now when I do the same, they are not sending any email. Someone also shared that for ONLINE PAYMENT, they will send a password? it is confusing a bit now.

I need to Pay them online with my Credit Card, but what password they will send? is this true?

Please guide.

Thank you,
Yasir


----------



## rohit5

*newbie*

Hi,

I am also facing the problem with credit card, debit card.

After filling all the details in acs application and during making the payment following message is displaying:

"Your application has not been submitted"

I have tried nearly 15 times today with my australian bank credit card, debit card but every time this message is displaying.

I tried on Google chrome, Mozilla firefox browsers.

Is anyone facing the issues or is it specific to me.

I am planning to call up my bank to make direct payment to ACS CBA bank account.
Then want to upload the receipt document. Please let me know if this option works or does it results in delay??

For direct deposit ACS mentioned in the payment section as 

"Please include your surname/application number (SURNAME/999999) in the remitter details of your payment advice so that it can easily allocated to your payment"

I dont know what is the application number here. When I am saving the application it says your application is not complete and application id is mailed to your mail but I did not received any appliction id even one time.

Please let me know if anyone faced these issues.

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit




Yarsid37 said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is Yasir. When I upload my PASSPORT pdf document in Personal Detail section, it is uploaded successfully. But after saving the application, and when I Sign In back (by using Recall Saved Application Option as the system already assigned me application ID after first saved) and check, it disappears and not showing any attachment in the above mentioned section. I successfully uploaded my passport TWO times, but both time when I save and then re-login, it doesn’t show my passport attachment. Please suggest what I do?
> However, my all other attachments in Relevant Qualification and Relevant Experience sections, are still saved.
> 
> Second problem is that, I tried to make payment through my personal Credit Card (Master Card), when I gave my card details and click on SUBMIT the tab (on upper section), it gives me the message:
> 
> Thank you for saving your application which has not yet been submitted.
> An acknowledgement email has been automatically sent to your email address which contains your Application ID.
> When you are ready to submit your application you can access it through the Online Application Form.
> Use the 'Recall Saved Application' function by entering your application ID and the password you have created.
> Please note that should this 'saved' application be inactive for more than 30 days it will be automatically removed from the ACS system.
> My credit card is active and not expired.
> 
> Kindly look into these problems. I will be grateful if you could answer me as soon as possible.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Yasir


----------



## KeeDa

Yarsid,

I cannot confirm all that myself as the I managed the whole thing in one sitting under 30 minutes from start to end. I can just say that there is no link that they send for making the payment. At least back then when I did it wasn't such. Hope someone with more recent and perhaps similar experience can share their experience with you.


----------



## Yarsid37

rohit5 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also facing the problem with credit card, debit card.
> 
> After filling all the details in acs application and during making the payment following message is displaying:
> 
> "Your application has not been submitted"
> 
> I have tried nearly 15 times today with my australian bank credit card, debit card but every time this message is displaying.
> 
> I tried on Google chrome, Mozilla firefox browsers.
> 
> Is anyone facing the issues or is it specific to me.
> 
> I am planning to call up my bank to make direct payment to ACS CBA bank account.
> Then want to upload the receipt document. Please let me know if this option works or does it results in delay??
> 
> For direct deposit ACS mentioned in the payment section as
> 
> "Please include your surname/application number (SURNAME/999999) in the remitter details of your payment advice so that it can easily allocated to your payment"
> 
> I dont know what is the application number here. When I am saving the application it says your application is not complete and application id is mailed to your mail but I did not received any appliction id even one time.
> 
> Please let me know if anyone faced these issues.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> Rohit



Dear Rohit,

I am using Credit Card, but I think you are using Debit Card. I am suggesting you to please wait till tomorrow. If you are in Australia, then it is easy for you to communicate over the phone this problem on the numbers given on ACS website. If you could do that and share with me, I will be very grateful.

Thank you,
Yasir


----------



## Yarsid37

KeeDa said:


> Yarsid,
> 
> I cannot confirm all that myself as the I managed the whole thing in one sitting under 30 minutes from start to end. I can just say that there is no link that they send for making the payment. At least back then when I did it wasn't such. Hope someone with more recent and perhaps similar experience can share their experience with you.


Dear KeeDa,

Thanks for your cooperation every time. I requested to Rohit to call them. May be I will also get some response on email. So, we both will update here.

Meanwhile, we are waiting for others reply may be with the same experience.

Thank you,
Yasir


----------



## rohit5

*newbie*

Thanks Yasir but I am currently in India. I have used both my debit and credit cards. 
Will wait till tommorrow and check. If it is still not working will contact ACS.

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit



Yarsid37 said:


> Dear Rohit,
> 
> I am using Credit Card, but I think you are using Debit Card. I am suggesting you to please wait till tomorrow. If you are in Australia, then it is easy for you to communicate over the phone this problem on the numbers given on ACS website. If you could do that and share with me, I will be very grateful.
> 
> Thank you,
> Yasir


----------



## Yarsid37

rohit5 said:


> Thanks Yasir but I am currently in India. I have used both my debit and credit cards.
> Will wait till tommorrow and check. If it is still not working will contact ACS.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> Rohit


No problem my friend,

Please keep in touch, hopefully we will get success in submitting our ACS applications soon now days I am also preparing for IELTS. Did you already take it?

Thanks,
Yasir


----------



## Yarsid37

Yarsid37 said:


> No problem my friend,
> 
> Please keep in touch, hopefully we will get success in submitting our ACS applications soon now days I am also preparing for IELTS. Did you already take it?
> 
> Thanks,
> Yasir


Dear Rohit and All,

ACS given response for my email below:

*Dear Yasir,

Thank you for your email.

Apologies for any inconvenience. We did experience technical difficulties this weekend.

These have now been fixed, please try and submit your application again.

Please let us know if you have any further difficulties.

Kind Regards
*

I hope now it should working. I will try it and let you know.

Thank you.
Yasir


----------



## Yarsid37

Yarsid37 said:


> Dear Rohit and All,
> 
> ACS given response for my email below:
> 
> *Dear Yasir,
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> Apologies for any inconvenience. We did experience technical difficulties this weekend.
> 
> These have now been fixed, please try and submit your application again.
> 
> Please let us know if you have any further difficulties.
> 
> Kind Regards
> *
> 
> I hope now it should working. I will try it and let you know.
> 
> Thank you.
> Yasir




Dear All,

I just submitted my ACS application. They system is working no


Thank you for your skills application.

Your application has been submitted and your reference number is 99XXXX.

An acknowledgement email has been automatically sent to your email address.

You can check the progress of your skill assessment application through the 'Skills Application Status' page using your application ID and the password created while completing your application.

Kind Regards,

The Skills Assessment Team
Australian Computer Society

Please pray for my positive result 

Thank you,
Yasir


----------



## bdtomas

Yarsid37 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I just submitted my ACS application. They system is working no
> 
> 
> Thank you for your skills application.
> 
> Your application has been submitted and your reference number is 99XXXX.
> 
> An acknowledgement email has been automatically sent to your email address.
> 
> You can check the progress of your skill assessment application through the 'Skills Application Status' page using your application ID and the password created while completing your application.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> The Skills Assessment Team
> Australian Computer Society
> 
> Please pray for my positive result
> 
> Thank you,
> Yasir


All the best............


----------



## ice_cool

*Help for Uploading missed document*

Dear Friends,

I have applied for ACS review for one of my friend today.

I have provided one statutory document to cover the experience of his current job. It is later noticed that I have forgotten to upload his Service Certificate, as an additional document, in support of statutory document provided. The application is currently on Stage 1 but it is observed that I am not able to upload the document now.

What can be done now? Any idea?

Regards,


----------



## mp71240

Yarsid37 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I just submitted my ACS application. They system is working no
> 
> 
> Thank you for your skills application.
> 
> Your application has been submitted and your reference number is 99XXXX.
> 
> An acknowledgement email has been automatically sent to your email address.
> 
> You can check the progress of your skill assessment application through the 'Skills Application Status' page using your application ID and the password created while completing your application.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> The Skills Assessment Team
> Australian Computer Society
> 
> Please pray for my positive result
> 
> Thank you,
> Yasir


Hey Yasir,
I will pray for you.You don't worry,you will get positive result.
All the best.


----------



## rohit5

*newbie*

All the best Yarsid.

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit



Yarsid37 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I just submitted my ACS application. They system is working no
> 
> 
> Thank you for your skills application.
> 
> Your application has been submitted and your reference number is 99XXXX.
> 
> An acknowledgement email has been automatically sent to your email address.
> 
> You can check the progress of your skill assessment application through the 'Skills Application Status' page using your application ID and the password created while completing your application.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> The Skills Assessment Team
> Australian Computer Society
> 
> Please pray for my positive result
> 
> Thank you,
> Yasir


----------



## rohit5

*newbie*

Thank you Yasir.

Regards,
Rohit



Yarsid37 said:


> Dear Rohit and All,
> 
> ACS given response for my email below:
> 
> *Dear Yasir,
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> Apologies for any inconvenience. We did experience technical difficulties this weekend.
> 
> These have now been fixed, please try and submit your application again.
> 
> Please let us know if you have any further difficulties.
> 
> Kind Regards
> *
> 
> I hope now it should working. I will try it and let you know.
> 
> Thank you.
> Yasir


----------



## delavegas

Hi Kamave,

Congrats for you visa! I'm in the same situation you've been last year. I'd be very interested if you could share with me the list of documents you had to provide to the ACS for you skill assessment as well as examples of employment references you provided them.

Cheers,


----------



## jadu87

I just got my ACS result. Its as expected. Next EOI.


----------



## Umas

Hi,

I had posted this query on another thread. However, got opposite ans. Hence posting it here for further inputs. This is for one of my friend.

When you get affidavit done from your ex-colleague, does referee (ex-colleague) need to have complete overlap with your tenure in the company?

i.e EX colleague should have also worked the same tenure as you or could be more than that.

Say, I worked from 2010 to 2014 in company X.

But, ex-colleague quit company X in 2012 and rehired again in 2013 to same team under same reporting manager. 

If the affidavit is done from that ex-colleague whether that will be valid? Can any seniors comment on this?

Unfortunately, my friend is not finding any one who can overlap his tenure .. Because he worked for long years in that company.

thanks,
Umas


----------



## Yarsid37

*ACS Result*



Yarsid37 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I just submitted my ACS application. They system is working no
> 
> 
> Thank you for your skills application.
> 
> Your application has been submitted and your reference number is 99XXXX.
> 
> An acknowledgement email has been automatically sent to your email address.
> 
> You can check the progress of your skill assessment application through the 'Skills Application Status' page using your application ID and the password created while completing your application.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> The Skills Assessment Team
> Australian Computer Society
> 
> Please pray for my positive result
> 
> Thank you,
> Yasir



Dear All, 

I just received my ACS Result today and need to share with you all. Can any one please tell me, how much points for this assessment I will get?

Here is the summary:



Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 21September 2015.

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.

*Your qualification has been assessed as follows:*

*Your Masters of Business Administration in Management Information Systems from (my Institution Name) completed September 2011 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Associate Degree with a major in computing*

*The following employment after September 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
*

*Dates: 12/05 - 05/15 (9yrs 5mths)
Position: ICT Business Analyst
Employer: (My Company Name)
Country: PAKISTAN*


The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.

Dates: 07/97 - 11/01 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Network Support Engineer - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
Employer: (Company Name)
Country: PAKISTAN

Dates: 12/01 - 07/04 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Network Administrator / Engineer - Not Closely Related to the Nominated
ANZSCO
Employer: (Company Name)
Country: PAKISTAN


Dates: 08/04 - 12/05 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Network Supervisor - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
Employer: (Company Name)
Country: PAKISTAN
Please note that the Department of Immigration and Border



Please help me out how much points I will get  I am so much confuse here.

Waiting for quick responses.

Thank you.
Yasir


----------



## KeeDa

Umas said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had posted this query on another thread. However, got opposite ans. Hence posting it here for further inputs. This is for one of my friend.
> 
> When you get affidavit done from your ex-colleague, does referee (ex-colleague) need to have complete overlap with your tenure in the company?
> 
> i.e EX colleague should have also worked the same tenure as you or could be more than that.
> 
> Say, I worked from 2010 to 2014 in company X.
> 
> But, ex-colleague quit company X in 2012 and rehired again in 2013 to same team under same reporting manager.
> 
> If the affidavit is done from that ex-colleague whether that will be valid? Can any seniors comment on this?
> 
> Unfortunately, my friend is not finding any one who can overlap his tenure .. Because he worked for long years in that company.
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


Umas,

With that many years serving for the company, he should try to get reference letter from his current manager and HR since by now he must be having a good repute. If that is not possible, then he should get two or more statutory declarations from whom he worked with during those different periods. Getting it from a single person who wasn't there for a certain period may be looked as misleading/ false by DIBP (should they choose to verify all facts). If none of the above said options are possible, look for the possibility of declaring certain periods of employment (where he could not get the documentation) as not-relevant. This is just my opinion, but tread carefully. I have gone through verification just a few days ago and so has one other person on this forum. From both our experiences, before calling us, the verifying officers from Delhi office seemed to have done quite some background checks as well as studied (or they already knew) technologies we worked in. The other forum member was asked technical questions on .NET programming. My own experience is here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...rly-awaited-august-2015-a-97.html#post8287386


----------



## KeeDa

For employment: Oct-2011 till May-2015 = 3 years and 9 months = 5 points. I am not sure why they terminated it a May-2015? Maybe you are not working in your nominated occupation since May-2015 or you did not provide them documentation for it. But even then it would still be less than 5 years and so just 5 points for work experience.

For education: I am afraid it won't fetch any points (unless it was obtained in Australia). But, please do search for keywords "AQF Associate" on this forum to be sure.



Yarsid37 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I just received my ACS Result today and need to share with you all. Can any one please tell me, how much points for this assessment I will get?
> 
> Here is the summary:
> 
> Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 21September 2015.
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> *Your qualification has been assessed as follows:*
> 
> *Your Masters of Business Administration in Management Information Systems from (my Institution Name) completed September 2011 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Associate Degree with a major in computing*
> 
> *The following employment after September 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> *
> 
> *Dates: 12/05 - 05/15 (9yrs 5mths)
> Position: ICT Business Analyst
> Employer: (My Company Name)
> Country: PAKISTAN*
> 
> 
> The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.
> 
> Dates: 07/97 - 11/01 (0yrs 0mths)
> Position: Network Support Engineer - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
> Employer: (Company Name)
> Country: PAKISTAN
> 
> Dates: 12/01 - 07/04 (0yrs 0mths)
> Position: Network Administrator / Engineer - Not Closely Related to the Nominated
> ANZSCO
> Employer: (Company Name)
> Country: PAKISTAN
> 
> 
> Dates: 08/04 - 12/05 (0yrs 0mths)
> Position: Network Supervisor - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
> Employer: (Company Name)
> Country: PAKISTAN
> Please note that the Department of Immigration and Border
> 
> 
> 
> Please help me out how much points I will get  I am so much confuse here.
> 
> Waiting for quick responses.
> 
> Thank you.
> Yasir


----------



## sukhjinders

i applied for a new assessment after my old one was over by linking to old application and update new experience letters. how they know i already have assessment as reference number is different.what are chances of same assessment with updated experience.


----------



## Aus4me

*closed company*

Hello Guys,

If company is closed then do we need to mention it under SD ? If yes then can someone please share sample wordings.

I dont have payslip for this organization so I am planning to submit bank statement or Form-16 as an employment proof.

What will happen in case of verification by DIBP?


----------



## Umas

thanks KeeDa ..

Getting the declaration from multiple person might work for him. 

yes it is risky to get from a single person.

thanks,
Umas



KeeDa said:


> Umas,
> 
> With that many years serving for the company, he should try to get reference letter from his current manager and HR since by now he must be having a good repute. If that is not possible, then he should get two or more statutory declarations from whom he worked with during those different periods. Getting it from a single person who wasn't there for a certain period may be looked as misleading/ false by DIBP (should they choose to verify all facts). If none of the above said options are possible, look for the possibility of declaring certain periods of employment (where he could not get the documentation) as not-relevant. This is just my opinion, but tread carefully. I have gone through verification just a few days ago and so has one other person on this forum. From both our experiences, before calling us, the verifying officers from Delhi office seemed to have done quite some background checks as well as studied (or they already knew) technologies we worked in. The other forum member was asked technical questions on .NET programming. My own experience is here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...rly-awaited-august-2015-a-97.html#post8287386


----------



## Aus4me

Hello Experts,

One more query: 
I was onsite for 2 weeks of training in one of the European county then do I need to show that in my ACS assessment or in Roles and Responsibility letter ?


----------



## ashish1137

Aus4me said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> One more query:
> I was onsite for 2 weeks of training in one of the European county then do I need to show that in my ACS assessment or in Roles and Responsibility letter ?


Not required


----------



## ashish1137

Aus4me said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> If company is closed then do we need to mention it under SD ? If yes then can someone please share sample wordings.
> 
> I dont have payslip for this organization so I am planning to submit bank statement or Form-16 as an employment proof.
> 
> What will happen in case of verification by DIBP?


You should mention that information in your statutory declaration.


----------



## jelli-kallu

Aus4me said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> If company is closed then do we need to mention it under SD ? If yes then can someone please share sample wordings.
> 
> I dont have payslip for this organization so I am planning to submit bank statement or Form-16 as an employment proof.
> 
> What will happen in case of verification by DIBP?


Furnish the employment letter, relieving letter, and as suggested by another forum member, statutory declaration becomes important. Ofcourse, include bank statement, form 16 and tax returns. Furnish all the details, you can possibly gather. And all the best.


----------



## binioz

Hello All,

'M visiting expat forum after close to 2 yrs.. really surprised to see that ACS is taking only 10 days to give assessment results.. believe me guys, this is a big big relief to you.. when i started ACS processing, in early 2013, it used to take 90 days for results.. and at the end of 90 days they used to come back to u with results or requesting u to upload any missing docs.. for me it took 180 days (90 + 90 since one doc was missing from my side) for assessment results .. 

all the best guys !!


----------



## Aus4me

Thank you for you reply.



jelli-kallu said:


> Furnish the employment letter, relieving letter, and as suggested by another forum member, statutory declaration becomes important. Ofcourse, include bank statement, form 16 and tax returns. Furnish all the details, you can possibly gather. And all the best.


----------



## tchinyi

I just received by ACS RPL result, on 28/09/2015
ACS deducted 8 years of my experience with the reason that my Diploma in Computing doesn't meet the Australian standard and my highest qualification is MBA.
My working experience points drop from 15 to 10...
So I will have to proceed with Vetassess.


----------



## dreamsanj

Hi All,

I have done BSC (PHY MAT ELECTRONICS) and completed my MBA in 2007.
in 2007 to 2008 I worked as Sales Analyst and From 2008 I have relevant BA work exp letter. I have also created RPL documents. 
I have total of 8.5 yrs as of today and I am prepared to loose 4.5 yrs as on the job training. But my Agent it telling me that I might loose 6 yrs. He recons that MY degree is not close to BA qualification. Also He is telling me not to include the sales analyst exp into the filing of 261111 BA profile.

What are my options? should I be prepared for 6 yrs loss. Should I get Vetassess done instead?


----------



## tikki2282

Hello All,

Can someone please share sample Statutory document. Also do I need to mention all different roles I worked in the document or just the current role and the responsibilities? Please help as I don't want to take any chance with the statutory document.


----------



## KeeDa

tikki2282 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Can someone please share sample Statutory document. Also do I need to mention all different roles I worked in the document or just the current role and the responsibilities? Please help as I don't want to take any chance with the statutory document.


You can also find a few here: My Journey For Australia PR or just search the forum if you need more samples.

Yes, mention the designations that you've held and list the skills and duties underneath, and let them compare and match the relevance to your nominated ANZSCO.


----------



## naushadqamar

Dear Experts,

I have done BS in Computer Science in 2010 and I am also MCSD Certified done in 2013. If I submit MCSD certification along with my bachelor's degree, is there any plus point for this or it makes confusion ?


----------



## krish4aus

naushadqamar said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I have done BS in Computer Science in 2010 and I am also MCSD Certified done in 2013. If I submit MCSD certification along with my bachelor's degree, is there any plus point for this or it makes confusion ?


Hi Naushad,

I'm not a expert but wouldn't want to submit the MCSD certifications. 
You will anyway get your BS as computing in major with 15pts for Bachelors.

The years of experience deducted will be based on the job code you apply so don't think MCSD will be of much use.

I might be wrong so you can wait for other expert comments and decide accordingly.

Best of luck!!


----------



## krish4aus

dreamsanj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have done BSC (PHY MAT ELECTRONICS) and completed my MBA in 2007.
> in 2007 to 2008 I worked as Sales Analyst and From 2008 I have relevant BA work exp letter. I have also created RPL documents.
> I have total of 8.5 yrs as of today and I am prepared to loose 4.5 yrs as on the job training. But my Agent it telling me that I might loose 6 yrs. He recons that MY degree is not close to BA qualification. Also He is telling me not to include the sales analyst exp into the filing of 261111 BA profile.
> 
> What are my options? should I be prepared for 6 yrs loss. Should I get Vetassess done instead?


Hi,

He might be right as well as wrong so don't just go by his words. 
What is your MBA major, if you can prove that you have 50 percent of subjects relevant to BA then you will not loose 6 years.

If you don't have then he might be right but request you to do your check.


----------



## Umas

Keeda and Others,

When we are preparing two or more statutory declarations for the same employment period how referee can write the period in affidavit? Does he/she needs to write only month and year OR date is also necessary ..

Something like below would do?

I interacted with and witnessed his/her work as I was XXXXX during below period:
---------------------------------------
Referee - 1

From -To -Location
April, 2005	- February, 2006 - India
May, 2009 - January, 2010 - India
------------------------------------------
Referee - 2

From - To - Location
February, 2006 - May, 2009 - India
----------------------------

If dates are necessary, coming up with exact dates will be little tough. Any suggestions?


Thanks,
Umas


KeeDa said:


> Umas,
> 
> With that many years serving for the company, he should try to get reference letter from his current manager and HR since by now he must be having a good repute. If that is not possible, then he should get two or more statutory declarations from whom he worked with during those different periods. Getting it from a single person who wasn't there for a certain period may be looked as misleading/ false by DIBP (should they choose to verify all facts). If none of the above said options are possible, look for the possibility of declaring certain periods of employment (where he could not get the documentation) as not-relevant. This is just my opinion, but tread carefully. I have gone through verification just a few days ago and so has one other person on this forum. From both our experiences, before calling us, the verifying officers from Delhi office seemed to have done quite some background checks as well as studied (or they already knew) technologies we worked in. The other forum member was asked technical questions on .NET programming. My own experience is here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...rly-awaited-august-2015-a-97.html#post8287386


----------



## KeeDa

Umas said:


> Keeda and Others,
> 
> When we are preparing two or more statutory declarations for the same employment period how referee can write the period in affidavit? Does he/she needs to write only month and year OR date is also necessary ..
> 
> Something like below would do?
> 
> I interacted with and witnessed his/her work as I was XXXXX during below period:
> ---------------------------------------
> Referee - 1
> 
> From -To -Location
> April, 2005	- February, 2006 - India
> May, 2009 - January, 2010 - India
> ------------------------------------------
> Referee - 2
> 
> From - To - Location
> February, 2006 - May, 2009 - India
> ----------------------------
> 
> If dates are necessary, coming up with exact dates will be little tough. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Umas


I mentioned complete dates because for some I was sure about, and for a few, I just guessed based on when I switched to a different project, or got promoted, or from the bank statement to know when I started receiving a revised salary. ACS deals with months anyways, but in the EOI you are required to mention complete dates, so better mention the right dates at this stage itself.


----------



## Umas

makes sense. Thanks KeDaa



KeeDa said:


> I mentioned complete dates because for some I was sure about, and for a few, I just guessed based on when I switched to a different project, or got promoted, or from the bank statement to know when I started receiving a revised salary. ACS deals with months anyways, but in the EOI you are required to mention complete dates, so better mention the right dates at this stage itself.


----------



## Umas

KeeDa, Just a follow up question

I case of two affidavit .. can referee 1 and referee 2 can write duties and responsibilities that sounds similar .. 

Because, duties and responsibilities throughout tenure in the company did not vary much and there is little room for change. So, referee 1 and referee 2 can't write something totally different. 

OR if they write something similar this will be see as plagiarism and paraphrased, or adapted?

In Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf I saw a section 15 related to FALSE INFORMATION & PLAGIARISM

thanks,
Umas



KeeDa said:


> I mentioned complete dates because for some I was sure about, and for a few, I just guessed based on when I switched to a different project, or got promoted, or from the bank statement to know when I started receiving a revised salary. ACS deals with months anyways, but in the EOI you are required to mention complete dates, so better mention the right dates at this stage itself.


----------



## KeeDa

You've already read about it in the guidelines document. As long as they write independently there shouldn't be any problem. Of course the technical terms and skills would look similar which I think should be understandable, but I suppose their English, punctuation, grammar would be different and hence not count as plagiarism.


----------



## Umas

thanks KeeDa.



KeeDa said:


> You've already read about it in the guidelines document. As long as they write independently there shouldn't be any problem. Of course the technical terms and skills would look similar which I think should be understandable, but I suppose their English, punctuation, grammar would be different and hence not count as plagiarism.


----------



## rj45

Please help- How you defined 'working relationship' in stat declaration. Pleas share wordings you used.


----------



## KeeDa

rj45,

See if this helps: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ing-work-reference-colleague.html#post7459690


----------



## rj45

I don't understand about the following guidelines from ACS:

The following Statutory Declarations or Affidavits are NOT suitable:
- Does NOT contain words to the effect “Sworn Before” or “Signed Before” or “Witnessed Before”.
- From a junior colleague
- Stating the referee agrees with what the applicant has written in another document
*- Stamp and signature of Notary Public doesn’t state that the referee’s signature is witnessed
- Signature of Notary Public only states “Attested Copy”.*

I don't understand last two points (in bold) especially the second last. In my country, Notary signs and stamps the document. In this case, What else Notary exactly has to do?

Please see attached image of declaration I've received, can experienced/senior members check and let me know if it is OK? It has my colleague's signature.

Any help would be appreciated.

edit:
Notary name is hand written and and 100% legible (shown in attached image). Is it acceptable, or do I need to ask my colleague to get Notary name written again. 
Also scaned declaration copy is in black n white, is it ok?
Please help


----------



## satsah

Hi All,soon I'm planning to send docs for ASC assessment in ICT BA. My question is should I send my Bachelor Degree(Computer Science & Engineering) docs only or i need to send my MSc(Information System Management) docs also? Thanks


----------



## gurudev

satsah said:


> Hi All,soon I'm planning to send docs for ASC assessment in ICT BA. My question is should I send my Bachelor Degree(Computer Science & Engineering) docs only or i need to send my MSc(Information System Management) docs also? Thanks


Upload both.


----------



## satsah

gurudev said:


> Upload both.


Thanks buddy. So incase ACS tell my MSc as ICT major, ll my experience count from my Bachelor?


----------



## promigrant

Satsah, your degree must be ICT Major as well as 65% subjects in the courses that you studied must be related to ICT BA units. Else you would need 4 years wrk expce. Plz visit ACS guidelines for better understanding.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## akram

I want to submit my Skill Assessment application but facing some problem.
1. As my earlier application for skill assessment was filed by agent and that time he filled my both Degree(MSc IT) and Diploma(PGD IT) as part time in the online application form but these are full time. So now what to do. 
2. Facing a message “You must enter at least one attachment for qualification PG Dip” when going for net step of “Relevant Experience from Relevant Qualification” at online application form. But these both have been already uploaded by the agent in past and are visible as attachments in the Relevant Qualification Tab. So now suggest me what to do.
3. I have submitted my Experience letters from three companies at that time and now I am doing job in 4th company. So suggest me that should I remove the experience letter from 3rd company because I have serve there after that skill assessment almost one year more. My total experience is 14 years now. So please guide me about all.
Thanks.


----------



## satsah

Has anyone submitted Black & White certified passport copy for ACS assessment or they always need certified colour copy? Please let me know. Thanks


----------



## akram

satsah said:


> Has anyone submitted Black & White certified passport copy for ACS assessment or they always need certified colour copy? Please let me know. Thanks


Yes I have submitted and it must be certified true copy of original.


----------



## satsah

akram said:


> Yes I have submitted and it must be certified true copy of original.


Its obvious that needs to be certified true copy. but my question is, can I submit B&W certified copy?


----------



## akram

satsah said:


> Its obvious that needs to be certified true copy. but my question is, can I submit B&W certified copy?


yes I have submitted B&W certified copy.


----------



## dinusai

Guys, need some inputs for B.Tech Biotechnology. Does it require RPL with 6 years experience or it comes under ICT MAJOR with 4 years experience.

Regards,
Dinesh.


----------



## topmahajan

satsah said:


> Has anyone submitted Black & White certified passport copy for ACS assessment or they always need certified colour copy? Please let me know. Thanks


Black and white certified copy will work absolutely fine. Go ahead with that.


----------



## rizvee.muktadir

i had my previous assessment which was positive.

Now i am intended to do new assessment as my employer changed. Also i want to re-assess one of my experience which considered not closed to my desired occupation.

should i file a new application or linked with an existing application.?


----------



## promigrant

Folks, 
Need your advice urgently on this as am preparing stat dec with my ex manager. By hook or crook I need to exhibit 4 years BA experience. But problem is for the first year I had different manager whom I can't reach now. Plz advise how to articulate the statement in SD without explicitly showing that I had 2 managers. Plz help thank you !!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## vism

Hi Guys,

I have a query and hope I would get some clarity.

I had applied for ACS skill assessment with following educational qualification and work experience.

Bachelor of Engineering (Computer Science): 1999 to 2003

Master of Technology (Computer Science): 2007 to 07/2008

Work Experience: 
The following employment after July 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Employer: XYZ Dates: 08/2004 - 08/2006 (2yrs 0mths)	position: <as a permanent employee>
Employer: ABC Dates: 07/2007 - 07/2008 (1yrs 0mths)	Position: Internship
Employer: ABC Dates: 07/2008 - 09/2015 (7yrs 2mths)	position: <as a permanent employee>

All the qualification and work experiences have been assessed as appropriate under ENZSCO code 261313. however only the experience after July 2008 is qualified i.e. I’ll get 7 years and 2 months of experience. Along with first 2 years of experience (at XYZ), though my internship (at ABC) has been considered appropriate, it has also been deducted. As per my view this is because I was studying post-graduation during this time. 
I’m planning to apply for Australian PR under subclass 189 but with this assessment I’m short of 5 points. So I’m planning to apply for fresh ACS assessment without showing my Master degree. With that I’m hoping that my Internship which I did in the second year of the master degree (at ABC company) would be covered under countable experience and with that I’ll get 8+ years of experience which would get my 60 points. 
Please advise me on these points:
•	Would I get the result which I’m hoping?
•	Can it create an issue as I’m applying with same personal details using which they can track my previous result which has different data compared to what I’m going to submit now?

Regards,
Vism


----------



## naushadqamar

Hi Guys,
I have one confusion , I am currently working in UAE and my current employer provide me experience letter but without job description , now I have to get statutory declaration from my manager , Is there any one who get statutory declaration from UAE , Can you please share your experience .and procedure.


----------



## Sufiangr8

Hi ,

I am currently working in UAE and my Employer is not ready to give me Letter stating to "Whom this may Concern"
Can any one help me out,whom i should address the exp letter, either it should be DIAC or ACS.
How i can handle this Situation to deal with both.

Thanks


----------



## JK123

promigrant said:


> Folks,
> Need your advice urgently on this as am preparing stat dec with my ex manager. By hook or crook I need to exhibit 4 years BA experience. But problem is for the first year I had different manager whom I can't reach now. Plz advise how to articulate the statement in SD without explicitly showing that I had 2 managers. Plz help thank you !!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hi,

If you are in the same organisation , one manager or colleague can give the statutory declaration. You don't have to mention your past managers. just mention in the SD that you are working since xx.xx.yyyy date as a BA and get this signed from your current manager.


----------



## Sufiangr8

Hi JK123,

My question is about to whom i can address the Experience letter ACS or DIAC 
in which case both Authorities can accept my exp 
in normal case if employer can write "To whom it may concern" will accommodate both authorities
but in my case employer wants to address to some one, the exp letter and my question is to whom i can ask for?


----------



## JK123

Sufiangr8 said:


> Hi JK123,
> 
> My question is about to whom i can address the Experience letter ACS or DIAC
> in which case both Authorities can accept my exp
> in normal case if employer can write "To whom it may concern" will accommodate both authorities
> but in my case employer wants to address to some one, the exp letter and my question is to whom i can ask for?


Hi,

I am not sure on this as I got it done from a friend(Statutory declaration). I do not think you need to worry about this. if possible , just mention "For Australia Visa".


----------



## akram

Hi Dears,
I have done CCNP but its validation date was jun 2011. I am submitting Skill assessment application to ACS. Should I submit it and there is any benefit for me as I have MSc IT Two years completed in 2001. 
As ACS guidelines shows that they only assess the current valid certification. So what to do now.
Please guide me.
Thanks


----------



## topmahajan

rizvee.muktadir said:


> i had my previous assessment which was positive.
> 
> Now i am intended to do new assessment as my employer changed. Also i want to re-assess one of my experience which considered not closed to my desired occupation.
> 
> should i file a new application or linked with an existing application.?


When I asked ACS what if I don't link my new application with old one, they told me that linking will make the assessment fast, otherwise CO need to link it manually that might delay the assessment. Not sure this is true or not but this is the exact response I got from my ACS CO.


----------



## topmahajan

Sufiangr8 said:


> Hi JK123,
> 
> My question is about to whom i can address the Experience letter ACS or DIAC
> in which case both Authorities can accept my exp
> in normal case if employer can write "To whom it may concern" will accommodate both authorities
> but in my case employer wants to address to some one, the exp letter and my question is to whom i can ask for?


My employer gave me the reference letter with roles and responsibilities address to ACS mention this letter is issued for ACS assessment. I am hoping I can use same letter (addressed to ACS) with my visa application along with a generic reference letter from my employer (without any responsibilities) addressed to "To Whom it may Concern".


----------



## akram

topmahajan said:


> When I asked ACS what if I don't link my new application with old one, they told me that linking will make the assessment fast, otherwise CO need to link it manually that might delay the assessment. Not sure this is true or not but this is the exact response I got from my ACS CO.


I am in the same boat and have linked with the earlier application. Its logical about fast process coz they have our data already and and if u have some chages in ur exp letter than they will assess it again. Its my thinking not sure.


----------



## rizvee.muktadir

akram said:


> I am in the same boat and have linked with the earlier application. Its logical about fast process coz they have our data already and and if u have some chages in ur exp letter than they will assess it again. Its my thinking not sure.


Yes..definitely they have our old documents. 

Will they compare with old responsibilities with the new one. 

In my previous assessment one of my experience was not consider as the responsibilities i provided match with different ANZSCO code. 

1.will they consider it if i applied with more detail information for that period ?

2. Is there any naming convention i need to follow for the updated documents?


----------



## akram

Posting again please help
Hi Dears,
I have done CCNP but its validation date was jun 2011. I am submitting Skill assessment application to ACS. Should I submit it and there is any benefit for me as I have MSc IT Two years completed in 2001. 
As ACS guidelines shows that they only assess the current valid certification. So what to do now.
Please guide me.
Thanks


----------



## akram

rizvee.muktadir said:


> Yes..definitely they have our old documents.
> 
> Will they compare with old responsibilities with the new one.
> 
> In my previous assessment one of my experience was not consider as the responsibilities i provided match with different ANZSCO code.
> 
> 1.will they consider it if i applied with more detail information for that period ?
> 
> 2. Is there any naming convention i need to follow for the updated documents?


yes I think they will consider your new letter but it must be consist of all points that you put in your last assessment and with new responsibilities which you add so mix up


----------



## srahul

*Clarity on ACS assessment*

HI Everyone.

I have qualification in chemical Engg and have 8+ yrs of exp as Business analyst. When i applied for ACS here are the results. The below is excluding the 3 yrs exp which was deducted.

The following employment after January 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately

skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code. 


Company 1
Dates: 12/06 - 06/07 (0yrs 6mths) 

Company 2
Dates: 06/07 - 11/10 (3yrs 5mths) 

Company 3
Dates: 12/10 - 03/14 (3yrs 3mths) 

Company 4
Dates: 03/14 - 09/15 (1yrs 6mths) 

With this result i have only 2.5 yrs counted and will not get any points for my experience. I have cleared PTE and will get 10 pts for it . Age 39 - 25pts , Qualification - 15 pts

I would like to know if anyone had faced similar problem and what was the outcome. I would like to make decision whether to go ahead with the EOI or drop my plan for Australia. If there are any other options please let me know.

Regards
Rahul


----------



## tchinyi

srahul said:


> HI Everyone.
> 
> I have qualification in chemical Engg and have 8+ yrs of exp as Business analyst. When i applied for ACS here are the results. The below is excluding the 3 yrs exp which was deducted.
> 
> The following employment after January 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> 
> skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> 
> Company 1
> Dates: 12/06 - 06/07 (0yrs 6mths)
> 
> Company 2
> Dates: 06/07 - 11/10 (3yrs 5mths)
> 
> Company 3
> Dates: 12/10 - 03/14 (3yrs 3mths)
> 
> Company 4
> Dates: 03/14 - 09/15 (1yrs 6mths)
> 
> With this result i have only 2.5 yrs counted and will not get any points for my experience. I have cleared PTE and will get 10 pts for it . Age 39 - 25pts , Qualification - 15 pts
> 
> I would like to know if anyone had faced similar problem and what was the outcome. I would like to make decision whether to go ahead with the EOI or drop my plan for Australia. If there are any other options please let me know.
> 
> Regards
> Rahul


Mate

we need more information to understand the situation
example your title and job scope for all the employment.

Since you have chemical engineer but you applied business analyst, you are lucky that ACS deducted 6 years and not 8 years


----------



## Simer86

Hello Everyone - 

Just wondering if anyone came across a situation where ACS has deducted maximum numbers of relevant experience due to wrong application category. I did apply for System Analyst and my 5 years of experience is considered irrelevant apropos to my education which is" B.Tech in Electronics and Comm."

while talking to few other MARA agents - one of them suggested me to reapply ACS assessment and this time not for SA category but 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer and he was sure that ACS won't deduct any experience if I apply for this category - As I have a B.Tech in ECN along with CCNA. I was confused, because I amsuspecting even ACS would have a strong database for all the applicants and they would definitely search the existing records using various ways like passport number etc. / and won't they see that this time - applicant has changed his roles and responsibilities as per the category? Leaving aside the verification from HR or Projects where, applicant is working - because that is still manageable basis, your relations with your reporting manager and HR's of the company.

My question to all experienced folks here - 

1.Is it really possible and feasible way?
2.Can I file my ACS assessment again for different category? 
3.If yes, Do i need to make a new account with ACS or link a new application with the existing account? 

Cheers


----------



## srahul

Here are additional details 

The following employment after January 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately

skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code. 



Dates: 12/06 - 06/07 (0yrs 6mths) 

Position: Corporate Help Desk Representative 

Employer: IBM India Private Ltd 

Country: INDIA 

Dates: 06/07 - 11/10 (3yrs 5mths) 

Position: Specialist (DCOPS)

Employer: HCL Technologies Ltd 

Country: INDIA 

Dates: 12/10 - 03/14 (3yrs 3mths) 

Position: Assistant Consultant 

Employer: Tata Consultancy Services 

Country: INDIA 

Dates: 03/14 - 09/15 (1yrs 6mths) 

Position: Technical Service Manager 

Employer: NetEnrich INC 

Country: INDIA


----------



## akram

*Points Calculation Help Needed....*

I have the following qualification and experience and want to know the exact point calculation by seniors and experts. thanks

Qualification:

MSc (Information Technology 2 years full time)
Post Graduate Diploma In IT.( One year full time)
CCNP (Valid date June 2011)(Should I submit CCNP to ACS)

Experiences:

Company A: Network administrator from 11/2001 to 01/2003 (1 year 2 months)
Company B: System Administrator from 02/2003 to 07/2007 ( 4 years 5 months)
Company C: Network Administrator from 08/2007 to 10/2010 (3 years 2 months)
Company D: Computer Network Analyst from 11/2010 to till-date (7/2015) (4 years 8 months)
(In above all are related to Network and system administration)

Age: 41 years
Ielts: 7 each

Now please guide me about my points as I want to apply ANZCO 2631XX 
How ACS calculate my experience and what is my *Skill Met Date and how many points award to me*


----------



## KeeDa

srahul said:


> HI Everyone.
> 
> I have qualification in chemical Engg and have 8+ yrs of exp as Business analyst. When i applied for ACS here are the results. The below is excluding the *3 yrs exp which was deducted*.
> 
> The following employment after January 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> 
> skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> 
> Company 1
> Dates: 12/06 - 06/07 (0yrs 6mths)
> 
> Company 2
> Dates: 06/07 - 11/10 (3yrs 5mths)
> 
> Company 3
> Dates: 12/10 - 03/14 (3yrs 3mths)
> 
> Company 4
> Dates: 03/14 - 09/15 (1yrs 6mths)
> 
> With this result i have only 2.5 yrs counted and will not get any points for my experience. I have cleared PTE and will get 10 pts for it . Age 39 - 25pts , Qualification - 15 pts
> 
> I would like to know if anyone had faced similar problem and what was the outcome. I would like to make decision whether to go ahead with the EOI or drop my plan for Australia. If there are any other options please let me know.
> 
> Regards
> Rahul





srahul said:


> Here are additional details
> 
> The following employment after January 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> 
> skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> 
> 
> Dates: 12/06 - 06/07 (0yrs 6mths)
> 
> Position: Corporate Help Desk Representative
> 
> Employer: IBM India Private Ltd
> 
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 06/07 - 11/10 (3yrs 5mths)
> 
> Position: Specialist (DCOPS)
> 
> Employer: HCL Technologies Ltd
> 
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 12/10 - 03/14 (3yrs 3mths)
> 
> Position: Assistant Consultant
> 
> Employer: Tata Consultancy Services
> 
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 03/14 - 09/15 (1yrs 6mths)
> 
> Position: Technical Service Manager
> 
> Employer: NetEnrich INC
> 
> Country: INDIA


It is not 3 years deduction, but 6 years due to having a non-ICT qualification.
Although this gives you only 2.5 years worth to claim points for, you would be eligible for 5 points from 3 years work experience after 6 months from now provided you continue to work in the same occupation utilising the same skills.


----------



## KeeDa

Simer86 said:


> Hello Everyone -
> 
> Just wondering if anyone came across a situation where ACS has deducted maximum numbers of relevant experience due to wrong application category. I did apply for System Analyst and my 5 years of experience is considered irrelevant apropos to my education which is" B.Tech in Electronics and Comm."
> 
> while talking to few other MARA agents - one of them suggested me to reapply ACS assessment and this time not for SA category but 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer and he was sure that ACS won't deduct any experience if I apply for this category - As I have a B.Tech in ECN along with CCNA. I was confused, because I amsuspecting even ACS would have a strong database for all the applicants and they would definitely search the existing records using various ways like passport number etc. / and won't they see that this time - applicant has changed his roles and responsibilities as per the category? Leaving aside the verification from HR or Projects where, applicant is working - because that is still manageable basis, your relations with your reporting manager and HR's of the company.
> 
> My question to all experienced folks here -
> 
> 1.Is it really possible and feasible way?
> 2.Can I file my ACS assessment again for different category?
> 3.If yes, Do i need to make a new account with ACS or link a new application with the existing account?
> 
> Cheers


Your degree probably was assessed as ICT Minor not closely related to your occupation (or you have an ICT Diploma) and hence the 5 years deduction from past 10 years or 6 years anytime in the past.

Although, we've heard people getting re-assessed in another occupation, those were closely related. You should get assessed in an ANZSCO that closely resembles your employment/ work and not the one which will give best points based on your degree. If you already have an assessment as a BA, I suggest you don't consider the telecommunications occupation now. You've already claimed (and provided documents to support your claims) that 65%+ of your skills are those required for ICT BA. Telecommunications is an entirely different occupation and you would be contradicting your own statements if you say that you now are a telecommunications person.


----------



## KeeDa

akram said:


> *Points Calculation Help Needed....*
> 
> I have the following qualification and experience and want to know the exact point calculation by seniors and experts. thanks
> 
> Qualification:
> 
> MSc (Information Technology 2 years full time)
> Post Graduate Diploma In IT.( One year full time)
> CCNP (Valid date June 2011)(Should I submit CCNP to ACS)
> 
> Experiences:
> 
> Company A: Network administrator from 11/2001 to 01/2003 (1 year 2 months)
> Company B: System Administrator from 02/2003 to 07/2007 ( 4 years 5 months)
> Company C: Network Administrator from 08/2007 to 10/2010 (3 years 2 months)
> Company D: Computer Network Analyst from 11/2010 to till-date (7/2015) (4 years 8 months)
> (In above all are related to Network and system administration)
> 
> Age: 41 years
> Ielts: 7 each
> 
> Now please guide me about my points as I want to apply ANZCO 2631XX
> How ACS calculate my experience and what is my *Skill Met Date and how many points award to me*


When was the MSc-IT completed and do you mean to say that the CCNP is not valid anymore?


----------



## akram

KeeDa said:


> When was the MSc-IT completed and do you mean to say that the CCNP is not valid anymore?


thanks for responding

MSc IT Completion date is september, 2001
(Msc IT is followed by Non IT Graduation)
Yes CCNP is now not valid.


----------



## Simer86

KeeDa said:


> Your degree probably was assessed as ICT Minor not closely related to your occupation (or you have an ICT Diploma) and hence the 5 years deduction from past 10 years or 6 years anytime in the past.
> 
> Although, we've heard people getting re-assessed in another occupation, those were closely related. You should get assessed in an ANZSCO that closely resembles your employment/ work and not the one which will give best points based on your degree. If you already have an assessment as a BA, I suggest you don't consider the telecommunications occupation now. You've already claimed (and provided documents to support your claims) that 65%+ of your skills are those required for ICT BA. Telecommunications is an entirely different occupation and you would be contradicting your own statements if you say that you now are a telecommunications person.


Thank you for your swift response... No my Bachelor of Technology has been assessed as being comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a "major in computing" that is not closely related to the nominated occupation - which is "System Analyst". Now, If I am not applying for other occupation - which is "Computer Network and System engineer" which I now understand ACS won't deduct 5 years of my experience - then what is my other option? My current points are 

Age - 30
PTE - 10
Education - 15
Work ex - 0 
-----------------
Total - 55 

Please suggest - Shall I reapply my assessment for other occupation as I mentioned above OR Keep trying PTE to get 79+ to claim 20 points 

OR third option is SS - where in NSW, for my occupation i.e. system analyst - I haven't heard anyone has received SS with 55+5 points so far since July - what is making me further nervous 


Please advise??

CHeers


----------



## vamshi7777

*ACS Skills Assessment*

Hi Experts,

Need small information regarding ACS skills assessment. I have got my experience letter from my previous employer. There is only one information missing i.e. my work location is missing. All the following information exists:

Company letter head with address.
start and end dates.
My name and designation.
My Roles and responsibilities.


Can I use this experience letter for ACS skills assessment. Please let me know.

thanks,
vamshi


----------



## sdeepak

Hello Seniors,

My Friend would like to know abt the ACS deduction for the following details : 

a) Completed Bachelors of Computer Science Enggg in 2007
b) Worked as Network Admin from June 2007 to Feb 2009
c) Studied Masters in Networking in Australia from March 2009 to Sep 2010
d) Has been working as Network Admin in a company from Oct 2010 to till date.

Will ACS deduct the exp post completion of Bachelors and in total how many years ACS will deduct ??


----------



## KeeDa

Simer86 said:


> Thank you for your swift response... No my Bachelor of Technology has been assessed as being comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a "major in computing" that is not closely related to the nominated occupation - which is "System Analyst". Now, If I am not applying for other occupation - which is "Computer Network and System engineer" which I now understand ACS won't deduct 5 years of my experience - then what is my other option? My current points are
> 
> Age - 30
> PTE - 10
> Education - 15
> Work ex - 0
> -----------------
> Total - 55
> 
> Please suggest - Shall I reapply my assessment for other occupation as I mentioned above OR Keep trying PTE to get 79+ to claim 20 points
> 
> OR third option is SS - where in NSW, for my occupation i.e. system analyst - I haven't heard anyone has received SS with 55+5 points so far since July - what is making me further nervous
> 
> 
> Please advise??
> 
> CHeers


PTE or NSW SS are the only options in my opinion. I already said earlier that in my view, it would be wrong to consider reassessment in the networking occupation as it would completely contradict your earlier statements about being ICT BA.


----------



## KeeDa

vamshi7777 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Need small information regarding ACS skills assessment. I have got my experience letter from my previous employer. There is only one information missing i.e. my work location is missing. All the following information exists:
> 
> Company letter head with address.
> start and end dates.
> My name and designation.
> My Roles and responsibilities.
> 
> 
> Can I use this experience letter for ACS skills assessment. Please let me know.
> 
> thanks,
> vamshi


That's okay. They are interested in the location if it was another country that your usual country of work/ residence and especially if it was Australia.


----------



## KeeDa

sdeepak said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> My Friend would like to know abt the ACS deduction for the following details :
> 
> a) Completed Bachelors of Computer Science Enggg in 2007
> b) Worked as Network Admin from June 2007 to Feb 2009
> c) Studied Masters in Networking in Australia from March 2009 to Sep 2010
> d) Has been working as Network Admin in a company from Oct 2010 to till date.
> 
> Will ACS deduct the exp post completion of Bachelors and in total how many years ACS will deduct ??


Yes, there will be a 2 years deduction and most likely, your employment after Feb-2011 will qualify for points. If this experience is Australian, then you will earn 10 points for it; 5 otherwise.


----------



## andreyx108b

Simer86 said:


> Thank you for your swift response... No my Bachelor of Technology has been assessed as being comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a "major in computing" that is not closely related to the nominated occupation - which is "System Analyst". Now, If I am not applying for other occupation - which is "Computer Network and System engineer" which I now understand ACS won't deduct 5 years of my experience - then what is my other option? My current points are
> 
> Age - 30
> PTE - 10
> Education - 15
> Work ex - 0
> -----------------
> Total - 55
> 
> Please suggest - Shall I reapply my assessment for other occupation as I mentioned above OR Keep trying PTE to get 79+ to claim 20 points
> 
> OR third option is SS - where in NSW, for my occupation i.e. system analyst - I haven't heard anyone has received SS with 55+5 points so far since July - what is making me further nervous
> 
> 
> Please advise??
> 
> CHeers


What did you score in PTE mate? 

With NSW you might be in for a long wait.... as for more than 3 months, NSW is not sending invites for 55+ 5 pointers... :juggle:


----------



## naushadqamar

Hi , 

I need a suggestion , My HR is not issuing me experience letter with job description .Is it okay If I submit letter provided by my manager with job description , and experience letter provided by HR.Is it acceptable ?


----------



## sandipgp

naushadqamar said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I need a suggestion , My HR is not issuing me experience letter with job description .Is it okay If I submit letter provided by my manager with job description , and experience letter provided by HR.Is it acceptable ?


It is acceptable. I did not that for my ACS.


----------



## PakHiker

naushadqamar said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I need a suggestion , My HR is not issuing me experience letter with job description .Is it okay If I submit letter provided by my manager with job description , and experience letter provided by HR.Is it acceptable ?


Yes, you can use the HR letter with job description but you have to make sure it is on company letter head and clearly metions following information:

1. Date
2. Your Passport Number
3. Your Designation
4. Employment start and end date
5. Your Job description
5. Contact information and designation of the HR

Regards


----------



## Simer86

andreyx108b said:


> What did you score in PTE mate?
> 
> With NSW you might be in for a long wait.... as for more than 3 months, NSW is not sending invites for 55+ 5 pointers... :juggle:


In PTE's first attempt I didn't score well, below is the screenshot Overall is 63. Though I have registered for next attempt this 31st Oct.









Now in both cases, I have issues... Even if I keep trying for PTE to attain 79+ score - it would be too much time consuming as most of Australian education aspirants are also filling the same exam so the dates are not easy to get unlike earlier. 

NSW - you are right, I have not heard a single invitation for System Analyst occupation since July. Wait is still okay but keep waiting for an invitation is still not a smart idea, I guess as there is no confirmed deadlines - whether I would get the state invite this year or do I have to wait till next session.


----------



## akram

Points Calculation Help Needed.... I have the following qualification and experience and want to know the exact point calculation by seniors and experts. thanks Qualification: MSc (Information Technology 2 years full time) Post Graduate Diploma In IT.( One year full time) CCNP (Valid date June 2011)(Should I submit CCNP to ACS) Experiences: Company A: Network administrator from 11/2001 to 01/2003 (1 year 2 months) Company B: System Administrator from 02/2003 to 07/2007 ( 4 years 5 months) Company C: Network Administrator from 08/2007 to 10/2010 (3 years 2 months) Company D: Computer Network Analyst from 11/2010 to till-date (7/2015) (4 years 8 months) (In above all are related to Network and system administration) Age: 41 years Ielts: 7 each Now please guide me about my points as I want to apply ANZCO 2631XX How ACS calculate my experience and what is my Skill Met Date and how many points award to me


----------



## akram

*Points Calculation Help Needed....*

I have the following qualification and experience and want to know the exact point calculation by seniors and experts. thanks

*Qualification:*

MSc (Information Technology 2 years full time) (Completion date 09/2001) 
Post Graduate Diploma In IT.( One year full time)
CCNP (Valid date June 2011) * (Should I submit CCNP to ACS)*

*Experiences:*

Company A: Network administrator from 11/2001 to 01/2003 (1 year 2 months)
Company B: System Administrator from 02/2003 to 07/2007 ( 4 years 5 months)
Company C: Network Administrator from 08/2007 to 10/2010 (3 years 2 months)
Company D: Computer Network Analyst from 11/2010 to till-date (7/2015) (4 years 8 months)
(In above all are related to Network and system administration)

*Age:* 41 years
*Ielts:* 7 each

Now please guide me about my points as I want to apply ANZCO 2631XX 
How ACS calculate my experience and *what is my Skill Met Date and how many points award to me*


----------



## akram

akram said:


> *Points Calculation Help Needed....*
> 
> I have the following qualification and experience and want to know the exact point calculation by seniors and experts. thanks
> 
> *Qualification:*
> 
> MSc (Information Technology 2 years full time) (Completion date 09/2001)
> Post Graduate Diploma In IT.( One year full time)
> CCNP (Valid date June 2011) * (Should I submit CCNP to ACS)*
> 
> *Experiences:*
> 
> Company A: Network administrator from 11/2001 to 01/2003 (1 year 2 months)
> Company B: System Administrator from 02/2003 to 07/2007 ( 4 years 5 months)
> Company C: Network Administrator from 08/2007 to 10/2010 (3 years 2 months)
> Company D: Computer Network Analyst from 11/2010 to till-date (7/2015) (4 years 8 months)
> (In above all are related to Network and system administration)
> 
> *Age:* 41 years
> *Ielts:* 7 each
> 
> Now please guide me about my points as I want to apply ANZCO 2631XX
> How ACS calculate my experience and *what is my Skill Met Date and how many points award to me*



Please anyone help and guide me as I am wondering from two days for positive response....


----------



## andreyx108b

akram said:


> Please anyone help and guide me as I am wondering from two days for positive response....


What was your bachelor in? 

How long MSC took to complete?

They would deduct 5 years of your employment if you dont have bachelor in ict.


----------



## akram

andreyx108b said:


> What was your bachelor in?
> 
> How long MSC took to complete?
> 
> They would deduct 5 years of your employment if you dont have bachelor in ict.


Thanks for responding

Msc IT as already mentioned was completed in Two years full time
Bachelor is NON IT but I have 13 years 5 months Experience


----------



## dinusai

Guys, need some inputs for B.Tech Biotechnology. Does it require RPL with 6 years experience or it comes under ICT MAJOR with 4 years experience.

Regards,
Dinesh.


----------



## Umas

Hi,

I have a query .. My partner had worked in a company from 12th Oct 2009 to till date. 

Now, if I produce a affidavit date say 13th Oct 2015 ... whether ACS will consider this as 6 yrs of work experience?

asking this ... because am not quite sure whether ACS will detect 4 OR 6 yrs of experience for BE Electrical and Electronics degree ... 

In case if they detect 6 yrs ...trying to be on the safer side.

thanks,
Umas


----------



## KeeDa

dinusai said:


> Guys, need some inputs for B.Tech Biotechnology. Does it require RPL with 6 years experience or it comes under ICT MAJOR with 4 years experience.
> 
> Regards,
> Dinesh.


Download ANZSCO-Descriptions.pdf and see if the core units (subjects) required for your occupation were part of your degree. If at least 33% were there, then there is no need for RPL. If 65% or more match, then it would be an ICT Major; otherwise ICT Minor.


----------



## tchinyi

akram said:


> Thanks for responding
> 
> Msc IT as already mentioned was completed in Two years full time
> Bachelor is NON IT but I have 13 years 5 months Experience


bachelor is non-IT then ACS will deduct 8 years experience, I was deducted 8 years by ACS


----------



## KeeDa

Umas said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a query .. My partner had worked in a company from 12th Oct 2009 to till date.
> 
> Now, if I produce a affidavit date say 13th Oct 2015 ... whether ACS will consider this as 6 yrs of work experience?
> 
> asking this ... because am not quite sure whether ACS will detect 4 OR 6 yrs of experience for BE Electrical and Electronics degree ...
> 
> In case if they detect 6 yrs ...trying to be on the safer side.
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


Yes, 6 years.


----------



## tchinyi

dinusai said:


> Guys, need some inputs for B.Tech Biotechnology. Does it require RPL with 6 years experience or it comes under ICT MAJOR with 4 years experience.
> 
> Regards,
> Dinesh.


I don't think Biotech is ICT major, post your transcript so we could give a better answer


----------



## akram

tchinyi said:


> bachelor is non-IT then ACS will deduct 8 years experience, I was deducted 8 years by ACS



Hi,

I have MSc in information Technology two years full time with more than 95% subject related to ICT almost 18 subjects. And this is closely related to my occupation. So now what is the scene..


----------



## andreyx108b

akram said:


> Hi, I have MSc in information Technology two years full time with more than 95% subject related to ICT almost 18 subjects. And this is closely related to my occupation. So now what is the scene..


They will deduct 5 years. 

I had the same, non IT bachelor with MSc in IT.


----------



## Simer86

Simer86 said:


> In PTE's first attempt I didn't score well, below is the screenshot Overall is 63. Though I have registered for next attempt this 31st Oct.
> 
> Now in both cases, I have issues... Even if I keep trying for PTE to attain 79+ score - it would be too much time consuming as most of Australian education aspirants are also filling the same exam so the dates are not easy to get unlike earlier.
> 
> NSW - you are right, I have not heard a single invitation for System Analyst occupation since July. Wait is still okay but keep waiting for an invitation is still not a smart idea, I guess as there is no confirmed deadlines - whether I would get the state invite this year or do I have to wait till next session.


You have any suggestions Andry... Considering my overall situation?


----------



## andreyx108b

Simer86 said:


> You have any suggestions Andry... Considering my overall situation?


I would work hard to get above 65 in each in PTE? Would you then 65 points right?


----------



## satsah

I have done BE in computer science and engineering and I have 4.8+ years work experience as BA after finished my MSc in information system management . Will Acs diduct 2 yrs as I have read few recent posts . Really confused. Please help. Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

satsah said:


> I have done BE in computer science and engineering and I have 4.8+ years work experience as BA after finished my MSc in information system management . Will Acs diduct 2 yrs as I have read few recent posts . Really confused. Please help. Thanks


Yes, 2 years.


----------



## satsah

andreyx108b said:


> Yes, 2 years.


Do u know any reason why they deduct ?


----------



## promigrant

Because it's the suitability criteria for ICT major and closely related occupation.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## rj45

Senior/experience member please help.
I'm trying to submit ACS application, but unable to proceed further. On last page "Yes, I Agree" checkbox is disabled (please see attached screenshot)

I've filled all required fields.

Please advice.


----------



## Simer86

andreyx108b said:


> I would work hard to get above 65 in each in PTE? Would you then 65 points right?


No  That is what the problem is - currently I am making 55 points with 65 score in PTE. I would need 79+ to claim 65 points... which seems to be a kind of tough... Below is my current score from PTE with First attempt, can someone advise me with few of best suggestions/ practices to be followed during exam :juggle:


----------



## dannyduke

Simer86 said:


> No  That is what the problem is - currently I am making 55 points with 65 score in PTE. I would need 79+ to claim 65 points... which seems to be a kind of tough... Below is my current score from PTE with First attempt, can someone advise me with few of best suggestions/ practices to be followed during exam :juggle:
> 
> View attachment 52378


You will get it, mate. I have seen a person on this forum even took PTE 7 times until he got his desirable score in the 80s. PTE is not as hard as IELTS as you can get perfect score.


----------



## Simer86

dannyduke said:


> You will get it, mate. I have seen a person on this forum even took PTE 7 times until he got his desirable score in the 80s. PTE is not as hard as IELTS as you can get perfect score.


Thanks for the boost man .. much appreciated, hope I wont have to take those many attempts to achieve my required score :fingerscrossed:


----------



## riteshbv

Hi,

I received my ACS assessment today under 261111. Due to my current company policy i could not provide reference document with letter head , but rather produced statutory declaration through my colleague mentioning my job description in detail.
Below is current employment result.

The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.

Dates: 02/14 - 09/15 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Business Development Manager -Information Security/Business Analyst - Not
Assessable due to Insufficient Documentation.

What does this mean. 
1. Do I need to produce additional documents like salary slip / offer letter.
2. Since results already out. Does case officer will modify and make necessary changes accordingly once i produce the same.
3. What other additional documents do i need to produce to consider above employment.

Kindly advice guys . Would really appreciate your inputs.


----------



## KeeDa

riteshbv said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received my ACS assessment today under 261111. Due to my current company policy i could not provide reference document with letter head , but rather produced statutory declaration through my colleague mentioning my job description in detail.
> Below is current employment result.
> 
> The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.
> 
> Dates: 02/14 - 09/15 (0yrs 0mths)
> Position: Business Development Manager -Information Security/Business Analyst - Not
> Assessable due to Insufficient Documentation.
> 
> What does this mean.
> 1. Do I need to produce additional documents like salary slip / offer letter.
> 2. Since results already out. Does case officer will modify and make necessary changes accordingly once i produce the same.
> 3. What other additional documents do i need to produce to consider above employment.
> 
> Kindly advice guys . Would really appreciate your inputs.


You should look at Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf and try to understand what you missed in your statutory declaration. A few obvious and known things that can cause such a result are:
- Missing date on the statutory declaration.
- Missing your employment dates.
- Missing statement about the business relationship between the author and you. Ref this for an example.
- Missing 2 payslips (preferably first and last). These are required when providing SD as per page#13 of Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf
- Missing words like "Sworn Before" or "Signed Before", notary stamp, notary's registration details, etc (ref. page#13).
- Missing statements to prove that the work you did was at a professional level- i.e. the words "full time" or "20+ hours a week"

I think if you re-apply within 60 days of this result, there is a certain discount on the reassessment. I am not sure though. You need to get it clarified from their website or from [email protected]


----------



## riteshbv

Thanks Keeda for your quick response.
Among above details i have not produced any salary slip (Infact, my agent mentioned that salary slip is not required).
I see this issue now after going through skill assessment pdf.

In this case , do i need to reapply assessment or i should ask my agent to share salary slips via mail to CO to assess my current employment.


----------



## KeeDa

riteshbv said:


> Thanks Keeda for your quick response.
> Among above details i have not produced any salary slip (Infact, my agent mentioned that salary slip is not required).
> I see this issue now after going through skill assessment pdf.
> 
> In this case , do i need to reapply assessment or i should ask my agent to share salary slips via mail to CO to assess my current employment.


I don't think it works that way. The result is done and finalised and so they won't accept documents on email and reassess you. You will have to make a new application (by linking to the earlier application) and will have to pay. You should write to the email address I gave earlier to know the correct approach for this. Also consider doing it yourself rather than the agent and claim a refund from agent. If he is MARA registered, you can complain to MARA about his negligence and they will then help you get the refund.


----------



## Umas

In the affidavit for my partner to define the working relationship with the referee, if below statement is written will that suffice? 

"I was his mentor and senior member of the team"

Please suggest.


----------



## Alhad

Umas said:


> In the affidavit for my partner to define the working relationship with the referee, if below statement is written will that suffice?
> 
> "I was his mentor and senior member of the team"
> 
> Please suggest.


"He/she was working under me as <designation> from <period> to <period>" is better to use in my opinion. Eliminates any doubts at all. 

Cheers,
A


----------



## running2

Submit on Sep 28th, but forget to add certified copy mark on the passport copy, then go to stage 3 on Sep 29th. 
Add document on Sep 29th and received acknowledgement on Sep 30th...Then start to wait...
Until Oct 7th, the application go to stage 4...

Hope to get result next week...


----------



## haisergeant

hi everyone,

Did everyone notice that the ACS has something wrong in their calculations.

For example:

They only count experience after Nov 2009, that means 2 years of deduction

Dates: 10/07 - 09/09 (1yrs 11mths) *(instead of 2 years)*
Position: Software Engineer
Company: XXX
Country: Viet Nam

Dates: 10/09 - 04/10 (0yrs 6mths) *(instead of 7 months)*
Position: Software Engineer
Company: XXX
Country: Viet Nam

Dates: 06/10 - 02/11 (0yrs 8mths) (instead of 9 months)
Position: Software Engineer
Company: XXX
Country: Viet Nam

Dates: 06/11 - 08/12 (1yrs 2mths) (instead of 1 year 3 months)
Position: Software Engineer
Company: XXX
Country: Viet Nam

Dates: 08/12- 02/15 (2yrs 6 months) (instead of 2 years 7 months)
Position: Software Engineer
Company: XXX
Country: Viet Nam

For each of my companies, they deducted 1 or 2 months. 

The total in ACS is: 4 + 8 + 14 + 30 = 56 months (after 2 years deducted)

But when I input in EOI, the system calculated that
7 + 9 + 15 + 31 = 62 months (5 years)

Therefore I thought I have 5 points of experience, now I have 10 points of experience.

What should I do now? Hope someone can advise.
Thanks


----------



## satsah

promigrant said:


> Because it's the suitability criteria for ICT major and closely related occupation.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Thanks. Do I need to submit dissertation abstract for Acs assessment ?


----------



## osteo80

haisergeant said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> Did everyone notice that the ACS has something wrong in their calculations.
> 
> For example:
> 
> They only count experience after Nov 2009, that means 2 years of deduction
> 
> Dates: 10/07 - 09/09 (1yrs 11mths) *(instead of 2 years)*
> Position: Software Engineer
> Company: XXX
> Country: Viet Nam
> 
> Dates: 10/09 - 04/10 (0yrs 6mths) *(instead of 7 months)*
> Position: Software Engineer
> Company: XXX
> Country: Viet Nam
> 
> Dates: 06/10 - 02/11 (0yrs 8mths) (instead of 9 months)
> Position: Software Engineer
> Company: XXX
> Country: Viet Nam
> 
> Dates: 06/11 - 08/12 (1yrs 2mths) (instead of 1 year 3 months)
> Position: Software Engineer
> Company: XXX
> Country: Viet Nam
> 
> Dates: 08/12- 02/15 (2yrs 6 months) (instead of 2 years 7 months)
> Position: Software Engineer
> Company: XXX
> Country: Viet Nam
> 
> For each of my companies, they deducted 1 or 2 months.
> 
> The total in ACS is: 4 + 8 + 14 + 30 = 56 months (after 2 years deducted)
> 
> But when I input in EOI, the system calculated that
> 7 + 9 + 15 + 31 = 62 months (5 years)
> 
> Therefore I thought I have 5 points of experience, now I have 10 points of experience.
> 
> What should I do now? Hope someone can advise.
> Thanks


ACS only counts a full month experience, let's say if you start on 09 Oct 2015, then Oct month experience will not be counted. If you end your job on 04 Feb 2016, then this Feb experience is not counted. Thus, you need to work for a whole month. This is what I got after sending email and ask them.


----------



## haisergeant

Yes, sure, I only finished my contract at the end of the month. So it must be full month. The only thing I concern that if I change job so much, I will lose many months.

And will EOI and ACS calculate the same? To me it's not the same and it calculate 5 years of experience in stead of 4 years and 8 months in ACS result.

First, when I apply ACS, I didn't worry about this since I only have 3 years of experience at that time. But now, after 2 years, I gain more experience, so this causes the problem between 4.9 years and 5 years. I think I should mark some years not relevant to play it safe with 60 points in 261313


----------



## Umas

Hi ..have quick question ... if a person is deputed to work from an Indian company in other country ... (say Australia) ... while producing the affidavit from an ex-colleague .... 

he/she needs to produce affidavit from Australia for the period she worked/deputed their?

plz clarify 

Umas


----------



## Alhad

Umas said:


> Hi ..have quick question ... if a person is deputed to work from an Indian company in other country ... (say Australia) ... while producing the affidavit from an ex-colleague ....
> 
> he/she needs to produce affidavit from Australia for the period she worked/deputed their?
> 
> plz clarify
> 
> Umas


Hi Umas,

Affidavit from the country deputed to is not required as per my knowledge. But need to mention in the current company affidavit that he/she was deputed to this/that country from date to date.

Experts please correct if wrong or add if required.

Cheers,
A


----------



## KeeDa

Umas said:


> Hi ..have quick question ... if a person is deputed to work from an Indian company in other country ... (say Australia) ... while producing the affidavit from an ex-colleague ....
> 
> he/she needs to produce affidavit from Australia for the period she worked/deputed their?
> 
> plz clarify
> 
> Umas


just one statutory declaration, but do mention the work location. From page 11 of Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf:


> The country in which the employment was performed must be stated clearly in the reference. If you have worked in multiple countries for one company, the employment reference must clearly show the specific dates and corresponding locations where the employment was completed.


----------



## Umas

thanks Keeda and Alhad.

I was final stage to apply for my partner ACS and at the last moment got this serious doubt.

thanks for clarification.
Umas


KeeDa said:


> just one statutory declaration, but do mention the work location. From page 11 of Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf:


----------



## mukeshsharma

Hi ,

I got my assessment today buy it very confusing - 

The following employment after October 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
and then it lists all the jobs duration , for last 8 Years - 

so what is my experience level accepted by ACS ? TOTAL 8 YEARS OR ???


----------



## KeeDa

mukeshsharma said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I got my assessment today buy it very confusing -
> 
> The following employment after October 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> and then it lists all the jobs duration , for last 8 Years -
> 
> so what is my experience level accepted by ACS ? TOTAL 8 YEARS OR ???


Experience after Oct-2011 only should be used towards points claims (i.e. should be marked as relevant in the EOI). They do list all the occupations and duration just to let you know which all employment episodes were used to reach this assessment result (including the employments before Oct 2011). The listing also helps you at EOI stage- you should fill in the EOI employment table exactly as per this listing, but carefully mark employment before and until Oct 2011 as "not-relevant" and the rest as "relevant"


----------



## mukeshsharma

You are an awesome man  , Thanks .

So it means i have only 4 years of work experience :-( , i shd be able to 10 points ?


----------



## Alhad

mukeshsharma said:


> You are an awesome man  , Thanks .
> 
> So it means i have only 4 years of work experience :-( , i shd be able to 10 points ?


5 points


----------



## KeeDa

mukeshsharma said:


> You are an awesome man  , Thanks .
> 
> So it means i have only 4 years of work experience :-( , i shd be able to 10 points ?


10 points only if those 4 years (or at least 3 of it) is Australian work experience. Otherwise 5 points only.
Also make sure that these 4 years should be 3+ years as per the ACS given listing [after adding the years and months enclosed in ( and )]- because they do consider gaps in employment as unskilled.


----------



## mukeshsharma

KeeDa said:


> 10 points only if those 4 years (or at least 3 of it) is Australian work experience. Otherwise 5 points only.
> Also make sure that these 4 years should be 3+ years as per the ACS given listing [after adding the years and months enclosed in ( and )]- because they do consider gaps in employment as unskilled.


how about points for 2 years and 7 months in Australia out of those 4 years ? still 5 or 10 ?


----------



## vivek_cr

Still awaiting invitation applied on 30/07/2015 65 points.
Had a query on ACS when I got my ACS done I had 9 months of Australian Experience, now I have completed 1 year and I am claiming 5 points, should I file for a new ACS valuation in order to claim points, or can I still use the earlier one. Kindly please help me with my query.


----------



## KeeDa

mukeshsharma said:


> how about points for 2 years and 7 months in Australia out of those 4 years ? still 5 or 10 ?


Total skilled experience: 4 years.
Australian: 2 years 7 months = 5 points.
Overseas: (4 - 2.7): 1 year 3 months = 0 points.

Therefore, still 5 points. Had the Australian experience been 3 years, then you could claim 10 points.


----------



## bdtomas

Hai

Can anyone share a sample job descriptions for computer network and systems engineer (263111) Please.....

Thanks


----------



## tikki2282

Hello all. I received my ACS assessment today and it was a compete disappointment. I have done BE in computer science and have 10.9 yrs of exp in same organisation as system analyst, still ACS deducted 4 yrs. not sure why? My assessment says AQF major in computing. Any suggestions?


----------



## 1400ashi

one of my friend got the assessment with 2 years deduction and degree evaluated as major in computing. He also had BE Comp Science and 5 years of Systems Analyst experience
Cant really say why did they deduct 4 years? Probably you can write them back or go for reassessment.


tikki2282 said:


> Hello all. I received my ACS assessment today and it was a compete disappointment. I have done BE in computer science and have 10.9 yrs of exp in same organisation as system analyst, still ACS deducted 4 yrs. not sure why? My assessment says AQF major in computing. Any suggestions?


----------



## tikki2282

Does reassessment works? Does any body know on what basis they deduct 2 yrs or 4 yrs?


----------



## tikki2282

1400ashi said:


> one of my friend got the assessment with 2 years deduction and degree evaluated as major in computing. He also had BE Comp Science and 5 years of Systems Analyst experience
> Cant really say why did they deduct 4 years? Probably you can write them back or go for reassessment.


Update: I dropped an email to ACS regarding 4 year deduction and they said it's due to the fact that my Bachelor degree doesn't meet the 65% criteria of ICT content. Even though they have evaluated my degree as AQF bachelor in Major computing however they said it's not closely related to occupation. 

Now one thing which is strange is that one of my friend also applied for ACS with same degree/university/subjects. For him they deducted only 2 years.

Not sure what's going on 

Any suggestions?


----------



## KeeDa

tikki2282 said:


> Update: I dropped an email to ACS regarding 4 year deduction and they said it's due to the fact that my Bachelor degree doesn't meet the 65% criteria of ICT content. Even though they have evaluated my degree as AQF bachelor in Major computing however they said it's not closely related to occupation.
> 
> Now one thing which is strange is that one of my friend also applied for ACS with same degree/university/subjects. For him they deducted only 2 years.
> 
> Not sure what's going on
> 
> Any suggestions?


Was your friends occupation same as yours?


----------



## tikki2282

KeeDa said:


> Was your friends occupation same as yours?


Yes.. both of us applied for SA..


----------



## KeeDa

tikki2282 said:


> Yes.. both of us applied for SA..


Well, can't do much then. We cannot argue with them giving your friends earlier example. Can you move ahead in the process with this result, or you won't have enough points without those 2 years? If you can, then leave it.


----------



## tikki2282

KeeDa said:


> Well, can't do much then. We cannot argue with them giving your friends earlier example. Can you move ahead in the process with this result, or you won't have enough points without those 2 years? If you can, then leave it.


Now my total points are 60, had ACS not deducted 4 years I could have landed up with 65 points for SA.


----------



## KeeDa

tikki2282 said:


> Now my total points are 60, had ACS not deducted 4 years I could have landed up with 65 points for SA.


60 isn't good enough for ICT BA or SA these days. How long ago was your friend's assessment done? Can you check with him what different he did with his application? Like submitted transcripts or syllabus?


----------



## tikki2282

KeeDa said:


> 60 isn't good enough for ICT BA or SA these days. How long ago was your friend's assessment done? Can you check with him what different he did with his application? Like submitted transcripts or syllabus?


Both of us did it last week and had same set of documents. Mine goes to different CO and his goes to different CO..


----------



## Umas

hi tikki2282,

even though the occupation was same ... how about the description of duties and responsibilities you and your friend submitted? whether they sounded similar or different .. 

I feel, they decided occupation is not closely related to nominated ANZSCO code based on evidence of duties and responsibilities you had submitted.

My wild guess .. 

thanks,
Umas 



tikki2282 said:


> Both of us did it last week and had same set of documents.


----------



## KeeDa

tikki2282 said:


> Both of us did it last week and had same set of documents. Mine goes to different CO and his goes to different CO..


Never heard of this scenario, but if I were you, and if my friend was okay with it, I would write back to them giving his (friend's) assessment ID and would request them to check again.


----------



## manishkatti

Hi,
I filled the complete Visa application form, only part left is clicking on submit tab.
I have 2 doubts at this point.
1. When I will be redirected to Visa Fee option? Still i did not see any Fee option. Will this option comes after submission?
2. Till now I have not got options to upload docs, Will this be done only once CO is allocated to me ?


----------



## adnanvb

manishkatti said:


> Hi,
> I filled the complete Visa application form, only part left is clicking on submit tab.
> I have 2 doubts at this point.
> 1. When I will be redirected to Visa Fee option? Still i did not see any Fee option. Will this option comes after submission?
> 2. Till now I have not got options to upload docs, Will this be done only once CO is allocated to me ?


This thread is all about ACS Processing. What are doing here mate?


----------



## shavu

tikki2282 said:


> Now my total points are 60, had ACS not deducted 4 years I could have landed up with 65 points for SA.



Tikki sir, 
2017 is your year with 60 points, else try to hit PTE again with 79+ or get the co applicant assessed. 

All the Best !


Stay Blessed!

Sent from my iOS


----------



## brarhimmat

Hi all 
I did my btech but it took me more then 4 years to finish. I applied my btech to be assessed from engineers australia. Is there any chance that the case officer is going to reject it saying that i have taken more time then alloted. And also i didnt had any expereince so i applied my btech projects as my career episodes. My ielts score is 7 each.


----------



## KeeDa

manishkatti said:


> Hi,
> I filled the complete Visa application form, only part left is clicking on submit tab.
> I have 2 doubts at this point.
> 1. When I will be redirected to Visa Fee option? Still i did not see any Fee option. Will this option comes after submission?
> 2. Till now I have not got options to upload docs, Will this be done only once CO is allocated to me ?


1. Yes, it comes after submission.
2. You will get to the part for uploading documents after the payment.

Consider joining the right thread and post there instead: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/637338-189-visa-lodge-2015-gang.html


----------



## economicalindian

I applied ACS on 10th October 2015....have not received the result till now....when i checked the status..it is showing as assigned to assessor ....how much days are they taking these days for the result..


----------



## cozmopravesh

economicalindian said:


> I applied ACS on 10th October 2015....have not received the result till now....when i checked the status..it is showing as assigned to assessor ....how much days are they taking these days for the result..


These days ACS outcome is coming in a weeks time. Earlier it used to take a month or two. I applied on 1st Aug - 15 and outcome was on 7th Aug.

However, it may take more time if you are going through RPL route.


----------



## twid

I want to apply for ACS assessment, But I dont have all the payslip from my previous employer. Also dont have bank statement. But I have offer letter and Some payslips from my previous employer and bank statements for last 6-7 month. So I need guidance How to go about it. If I apply with available docs with me may that create and problems? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## manishkatti

Thx KeeDa ... 
Really appreciate your help ...


----------



## economicalindian

cozmopravesh said:


> These days ACS outcome is coming in a weeks time. Earlier it used to take a month or two. I applied on 1st Aug - 15 and outcome was on 7th Aug.
> 
> However, it may take more time if you are going through RPL route.


Mine is Electronics and communication degree with experience as software engineer....not RPL


----------



## Rex123

Hello 

My lawyer has applied for ACS assessment on 23 September and I am still waiting for outcome . is this usual? 

I am very worried as my visa expires soon.


Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## andreyx108b

Rex123 said:


> Hello
> 
> My lawyer has applied for ACS assessment on 23 September and I am still waiting for outcome . is this usual?
> 
> I am very worried as my visa expires soon.
> 
> 
> Thank you very much in advance.


A lot of people get it very quickly, however, some wait for 10 weeks for ACS. 

I've send my on July 24 and got it within 7 days, a guy who send same day with me, got it few days ago... 

Do not worry  Please add your case to the tracker.


----------



## dreamsanj

twid said:


> I want to apply for ACS assessment, But I dont have all the payslip from my previous employer. Also dont have bank statement. But I have offer letter and Some payslips from my previous employer and bank statements for last 6-7 month. So I need guidance How to go about it. If I apply with available docs with me may that create and problems?
> Thanks in advance


If you dont have bank statement. Just approach the bank where the salary was credited every month, You can request for a bank statement by paying Rs 100 + tax.. they would take one to days in nationalized banks and HDFC and others give it in 3-4 hrs.

For ACS,
1)	Identity & Age proof: - Certified copy of the front page of the Passport showing the Date of Birth.

2)	Certified copy of the Degrees 

3)	Certified copies of the Mark Sheets of the above Degrees.( Note: Consolidated Mark Sheets to be given)

4	Certified copy of the Employer’s Reference Letter from each employer.

If your subjects in graduation are non ICT then RPL document.. download it from the ACS site


----------



## Rex123

andreyx108b said:


> A lot of people get it very quickly, however, some wait for 10 weeks for ACS.
> 
> I've send my on July 24 and got it within 7 days, a guy who send same day with me, got it few days ago...
> 
> Do not worry  Please add your case to the tracker.


Thank You


----------



## abhipunjabi

Hi All,

I am planning to get my skills reassessed from s/w tester(261314) to s/w engineer(261313).
Can anyone please share some sample resume for s/w engineer or sample roles and responsibilities. Or if someone who has already applied for s/w engineer, if they can share their role and responsibilities. Please send me the details in my inbox. Thanks in advance for the help.

Regards.


----------



## dannyduke

abhipunjabi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to get my skills reassessed from s/w tester(261314) to s/w engineer(261313).
> Can anyone please share some sample resume for s/w engineer or sample roles and responsibilities. Or if someone who has already applied for s/w engineer, if they can share their role and responsibilities. Please send me the details in my inbox. Thanks in advance for the help.
> 
> Regards.


You can take a look at ACS sample here:
http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0019/7570/Skilled-Employment-Reference-Example.pdf


----------



## dreamsanj

Hi all.. 
I need your help.. I need the format for how a statutory declaration from senior colleague looks like..
If any one of you have choose this method please help me out..


----------



## KeeDa

dreamsanj said:


> Hi all..
> I need your help.. I need the format for how a statutory declaration from senior colleague looks like..
> If any one of you have choose this method please help me out..


See if this tread is of any help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...stion-regarding-work-reference-colleague.html

As for formats, you can get those from this thread: My Journey For Australia PR


----------



## economicalindian

Hello..just got mine ACS result...

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the 

ANZSCO Code.

Your Bachelor of Engineering from ****** completed April 2007 has been assessed

as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.

however they have deducted 4 years...as mine degree is BE in Electronics and communication......lets rock on


----------



## andreyx108b

congrats, whats is your points breakdown for EOI?



economicalindian said:


> Hello..just got mine ACS result...
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the
> 
> ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your Bachelor of Engineering from ****** completed April 2007 has been assessed
> 
> as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> however they have deducted 4 years...as mine degree is BE in Electronics and communication......lets rock on


----------



## dreamsanj

KeeDa said:


> See if this tread is of any help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...stion-regarding-work-reference-colleague.html
> 
> As for formats, you can get those from this thread: My Journey For Australia PR


Thanks Man. Your help on many places is truly helpful.


----------



## economicalindian

andreyx108b said:


> congrats, whats is your points breakdown for EOI?


30 Points - Age

15 points - Degree

5 points - Work experience

10 - IELTS


----------



## Eagle471

Hi Gang,

I just started the process for preparing ACS documents for the code 261312 Developer Programmer

I am looking for roles and responsibilities to be included in Referral letter from my company HR.
I have around 5 years of experience into Development of CRM applications.
Can somebody forward me generic sample roles and responsibilities for 261312- Developer Programmer which i can include in my referral letter.

Appreciate the help.


----------



## KeeDa

Eagle471 said:


> Hi Gang,
> 
> I just started the process for preparing ACS documents for the code 261312 Developer Programmer
> 
> I am looking for roles and responsibilities to be included in Referral letter from my company HR.
> I have around 5 years of experience into Development of CRM applications.
> Can somebody forward me generic sample roles and responsibilities for 261312- Developer Programmer which i can include in my referral letter.
> 
> Appreciate the help.


This thread has a few samples: My Journey For Australia PR


----------



## haisergeant

I just submitted reassess ACS, with new of 2 years experience. Since my current ACS result is going to expire in Jan 2016.

Now it is in second stage. Does anyone know how long of the process of reassessing? I linked the old ACS with this new one.

Thank you everyone.


----------



## andreyx108b

haisergeant said:


> I just submitted reassess ACS, with new of 2 years experience. Since my current ACS result is going to expire in Jan 2016. Now it is in second stage. Does anyone know how long of the process of reassessing? I linked the old ACS with this new one. Thank you everyone.


Its usually the same time... From 4 days to 12 weeks.


----------



## Umas

got skill assessment for my partner ... ACS detected 4 years ... I had doubt whether ACS will detect 4 OR 6 years ..as her BE is Electrical and Electronics from Bangalore University.

So, just for future reference Bachelor of Engineering in Electrical and Electronics from Bangalore University comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.

Need to update my EOI to 65 points ...


----------



## haisergeant

reassess my skills to add more 2 years. Currently it is in stage 3 (awaiting documents) for 4 days. Hope they will release result this week so that I can update my EOI.


----------



## haisergeant

Does anyone know the process of ACS these days? My stage was in stage 3 (awaiting documents) from Thursday last week. They sent me an email to request the documents to be notarized, I described my problem that the document was signed by CEO in the US, in US they use electronic signature so that in Viet Nam, I cannot notarize it since it doesn't have a company's stamp.

But after I described my problem on Thursday, I haven't heard from them since then. Are they on holiday or something? Does anyone know the process of ACS? I emailed them to ask whether they receive my email or not, but no response eventually.


----------



## tchinyi

haisergeant said:


> Does anyone know the process of ACS these days? My stage was in stage 3 (awaiting documents) from Thursday last week. They sent me an email to request the documents to be notarized, I described my problem that the document was signed by CEO in the US, in US they use electronic signature so that in Viet Nam, I cannot notarize it since it doesn't have a company's stamp.
> 
> But after I described my problem on Thursday, I haven't heard from them since then. Are they on holiday or something? Does anyone know the process of ACS? I emailed them to ask whether they receive my email or not, but no response eventually.


ACS might proceed with the non-notarized document which might end up the experience not counted at all.


----------



## muhdfayyaz

*Assessment Result*

I got my assessment result. As per the assessor, one of my employment is not assessable due to Insufficient Detail. Although I have submitted my service certificate with JDs as same as in other employments.

Kindly anyone can advice me, what should I do? or what can be the reasons?


----------



## haisergeant

tchinyi said:


> ACS might proceed with the non-notarized document which might end up the experience not counted at all.


Thank you for your input. Mine is reassessment. In the ACS result in 01/2014, they accepted my employment for this company. I continue to work for this company until now.

My CEO has notarized the paper for me and I received it after ACS result released. In this reassessment, I also submitted the notarized paper from 10/2013, only the paper which my CEO signed in 10/2015 not notarized. Since my employer usually travels around the world to raise funds for her projects, therefore this time she could not notarize paper for me. So I only submit the employment reference with out notarized to ACS, this paper is the same with the paper of my initial assessment.

Keep finger cross about the result of this reassessment.


----------



## KeeDa

muhdfayyaz said:


> I got my assessment result. As per the assessor, one of my employment is not assessable due to Insufficient Detail. Although I have submitted my service certificate with JDs as same as in other employments.
> 
> Kindly anyone can advice me, what should I do? or what can be the reasons?


This particular JD might be missing some details like your employment dates, your position, or your responsibilities written are too vague or not relevant to your ANZSCO. You can also write back to [email protected] and ask them about it.


----------



## muhdfayyaz

*Assessment Result*

Thanks for your prompt response.

what are the implications of this assessment result in later process when I leave as it is?


----------



## KeeDa

muhdfayyaz said:


> Thanks for your prompt response.
> 
> what are the implications of this assessment result in later process when I leave as it is?


- You cannot claim points for this employment period
- This employer may not get calls/ emails for verification but the one previous to this might get.

Nothing else that I can think of.


----------



## naushadqamar

I got assessment result from ACS , they deduct my 2 year below is there statement 
"The following employment after June 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code."

I have a gap of 2 months after June 2012 and I have started my job from September 2012, when I am submitting EOI I found my points reach 55 for SC 189.

Below is my related experience :

Software Engineer - xxxx
05/09/2012 to 05/03/2013

Senior Software Engineer -xxxx
30/04/2013 to 04/02/2014


Position
Software Developer
19/02/2014 to 27/10/2015 .

I was thinking I will get 5 points for my experience from the above experience but I was wrong can any one guide me how SkillSelect calculate experience ?


----------



## GARRY_2015

Hi Exparts,

I have positive ACS for 262113 Systems Administrator since january 2014 and will be expired on January 2016 as I have been unable to lodge EOI as this category is not currently in the list for 190 or 189. My Experience is cater as below which I had provided to ACS at that time.

1. Dates = 06/07 - 09/11 (4yrs 3months)
Position = Systems Administrator

2. Dates = 10/11 - 12/12 (1yrs 2months)
Position = Desktop Support Engineer

2. Dates = 01/13 - 09/13 (0yrs 8months)
Position = Systems Engineer


I had left last job in June 2014 and in June I started with new employer as Network and Systems Engineer till date. This would be 18 months with this experience.

Now, I will have to reassess the ACS after January 2016.

My question is, can I reassess the ACS with the code263111 Computer Network and Systems engineer. Would it be possible for positive outcome.

Can you give me your email address if there is any need of doc I provided.

Please help me ASAP.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

Hi der, just a quick query I heard that ACS is assessing degrees quickly en bfre
I have applied for ACS today
Can any1 please temme how much time vll it take


----------



## kenji1903

Ateeqmohammd7 said:


> Hi der, just a quick query I heard that ACS is assessing degrees quickly en bfre
> I have applied for ACS today
> Can any1 please temme how much time vll it take


maybe mine was a simple case since i worked with only 2 companies for the past 10 years

i submitted mine last Thursday and got the results this morning, fast?


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

Ohhh Sweet I attached 1 experience of two years..
Its actually revalidation of ACS from System Analyst to Network n System Engineer


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

kenji1903 said:


> maybe mine was a simple case since i worked with only 2 companies for the past 10 years
> 
> i submitted mine last Thursday and got the results this morning, fast?


Ohh Sweet..Do you have any idea how long it will take for revalidation


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

kenji1903 said:


> Ateeqmohammd7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi der, just a quick query I heard that ACS is assessing degrees quickly en bfre
> I have applied for ACS today
> Can any1 please temme how much time vll it take
> 
> 
> 
> maybe mine was a simple case since i worked with only 2 companies for the past 10 years
> 
> i submitted mine last Thursday and got the results this morning, fast?
Click to expand...

Ohh Sweet ...Do U have any idea how long will it take for revalidation?!


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

Just tensed about de ACS 
I have attached experience and contact details of the employer
What kinda verification Australian Computer society does?!
As my Director who signed my letter is normally very busy ...


----------



## GARRY_2015

Ateeqmohammd7 said:


> Ohhh Sweet I attached 1 experience of two years..
> Its actually revalidation of ACS from System Analyst to Network n System Engineer


HI Ateeqmohammd7,

You just lodge ACS for re-validation from Systems Analyst to Network and Systems Engineer or you got positive reassessment. I am in same step. 

Thanks


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

GARRY_2015 said:


> Ateeqmohammd7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh Sweet I attached 1 experience of two years..
> Its actually revalidation of ACS from System Analyst to Network n System Engineer
> 
> 
> 
> HI Ateeqmohammd7,
> 
> You just lodge ACS for re-validation from Systems Analyst to Network and Systems Engineer or you got positive reassessment. I am in same step.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Hey Garry,
How many points You vll b lodgin Your EOI on?!


----------



## ani01

Hi,
I need to apply for ACS again as I have done a blunder which I just realised now.

My skill assessment was done way back in 2014 for ICT security specialist which is an occupation in CSOL list. I did not recognize that this occupation is not applicable for 189 visa - my bad... Not sure how I did that. I started my career as a desktop support engineer and software trainer in a computer lab in a college where I used to train students about basic programming in java etc. Since this was not at all a security experience, I did not bother to show this while apply for my ICT security skill assessment. I did share only the security experience which I gathered from top mnc's in India as I was over confident that all my experiences will be calculated.. But my assumptions were wrong and 4 years exp were deducted as I have an ECE background.


Now I have realised that I have to redo my skill assessment again probably with an occupation from sol list - software engineer. I have got all my skill reference letters updated again from each company I have worked for. Last time I did not share my experience as a trainer in a college but would like to share it this time.

How would acs treat me this time?

Am I allowed to apply for a different anzsco code with fresh skill reference letters from companies? 

Am I allowed to show the experience which I did not share earlier? The reason why I want to show this exp because I can get additional 5 points if this is considered and even if 4 years are deducted again from my overall experience.

Has anyone done this before? I am worried and do not want myself to be taken wrong by the accessing officer.

Please advise.


----------



## Umas

I posted this query in other thread but did not get ant reply .. hence posting it here again 

If anyone has two ACS assessment letter (with different reference number) .... while submitting EOI do we need to mention the old ACS reference number anywhere? Did not see any such options though ...

My friend have two ACS assessment letter with different reference number .... first one was invalid as he submitted wrong affidavit ... however, he submitted the correct affidavit later and got his skill sets assessed again ...

Can any one help Please.

thanks,
Umas


----------



## ani01

ani01 said:


> Hi,
> I need to apply for ACS again as I have done a blunder which I just realised now.
> 
> My skill assessment was done way back in 2014 for ICT security specialist which is an occupation in CSOL list. I did not recognize that this occupation is not applicable for 189 visa - my bad... Not sure how I did that. I started my career as a desktop support engineer and software trainer in a computer lab in a college where I used to train students about basic programming in java etc. Since this was not at all a security experience, I did not bother to show this while apply for my ICT security skill assessment. I did share only the security experience which I gathered from top mnc's in India as I was over confident that all my experiences will be calculated.. But my assumptions were wrong and 4 years exp were deducted as I have an ECE background.
> 
> 
> Now I have realised that I have to redo my skill assessment again probably with an occupation from sol list - software engineer. I have got all my skill reference letters updated again from each company I have worked for. Last time I did not share my experience as a trainer in a college but would like to share it this time.
> 
> How would acs treat me this time?
> 
> Am I allowed to apply for a different anzsco code with fresh skill reference letters from companies?
> 
> Am I allowed to show the experience which I did not share earlier? The reason why I want to show this exp because I can get additional 5 points if this is considered and even if 4 years are deducted again from my overall experience.
> 
> Has anyone done this before? I am worried and do not want myself to be taken wrong by the accessing officer.
> 
> Please advise.


Hi can someone advice please?


----------



## GARRY_2015

Ateeqmohammd7 said:


> Hey Garry,
> How many points You vll b lodgin Your EOI on?!


Hi Ateeqmohammd7,

I have 60 point with state nomination. 

But my ACS category is 262113 Systems administrator, which is no longer in the sol for 190 and 189. Moreover, this ACS assessment will be expired in January 2016 and i will have to reassess it again, but now i want to reassess it with different category 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer as now I also have almost 2 years of experience in this field.


Please see the post 16907 on page 1691 for detail.

Thanks


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

GARRY_2015 said:


> Hi Ateeqmohammd7,
> 
> I have 60 point with state nomination.
> 
> But my ACS category is 262113 Systems administrator, which is no longer in the sol for 190 and 189. Moreover, this ACS assessment will be expired in January 2016 and i will have to reassess it again, but now i want to reassess it with different category 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer as now I also have almost 2 years of experience in this field.
> 
> 
> Please see the post 16907 on page 1691 for detail.
> 
> Thanks


Thank you for your efforts Garry, I hope your ACS gets reassessed as soon as possible.


----------



## GARRY_2015

Ateeqmohammd7 said:


> Thank you for your efforts Garry, I hope your ACS gets reassessed as soon as possible.


Hi Ateegmohammd7,

Do you know about how much time will ACS takes for reassessment.

I have not yest submitted for reassessment as I am worried about would it be possible for reassess from Systems Administrator to Computer Network and System Engineer.

What if ACS would not consider my experience relevant for new category?
If reassessment will not positive than what about my previous ACS ?
Many Questions and so worried .

please help.

Thanks

-----------------------------------------------------------------

ACS = 13 January 2014 +positive| Systems Administrator

IELTS = LRSW - 7.5,6,6,6 -OA 6.5

PTE - 1st attempt = LRSW --65,54,64,67
2nd attempt = LRSW -- 62,58,60,62
3rd attempt = LRSW -- 74,60,66,76

EOI = 60 POINTS|PENDING


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

GARRY_2015 said:


> Ateeqmohammd7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your efforts Garry, I hope your ACS gets reassessed as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ateegmohammd7,
> 
> Do you know about how much time will ACS takes for reassessment.
> 
> I have not yest submitted for reassessment as I am worried about would it be possible for reassess from Systems Administrator to Computer Network and System Engineer.
> 
> What if ACS would not consider my experience relevant for new category?
> If reassessment will not positive than what about my previous ACS ?
> Many Questions and so worried .
> 
> please help.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ACS = 13 January 2014 +positive| Systems Administrator
> 
> IELTS = LRSW - 7.5,6,6,6 -OA 6.5
> 
> PTE - 1st attempt = LRSW --65,54,64,67
> 2nd attempt = LRSW -- 62,58,60,62
> 3rd attempt = LRSW -- 74,60,66,76
> 
> EOI = 60 POINTS|PENDING
Click to expand...

Hi Garry,
I am not sure about that but I can let you know about it soon as I applied for reassessment as well
As soon as the result comes in I will let you know 
Thanks


----------



## GARRY_2015

Ateeqmohammd7 said:


> Hi Garry,
> I am not sure about that but I can let you know about it soon as I applied for reassessment as well
> As soon as the result comes in I will let you know
> Thanks


Thanks and hope your reassessment output will be positive as you required. Please let me know when you will get your result. you can share information on my mail [email protected]

Thanks again


----------



## ani01

ani01 said:


> Hi,
> I need to apply for ACS again as I have done a blunder which I just realised now.
> 
> My skill assessment was done way back in 2014 for ICT security specialist which is an occupation in CSOL list. I did not recognize that this occupation is not applicable for 189 visa - my bad... Not sure how I did that. I started my career as a desktop support engineer and software trainer in a computer lab in a college where I used to train students about basic programming in java etc. Since this was not at all a security experience, I did not bother to show this while apply for my ICT security skill assessment. I did share only the security experience which I gathered from top mnc's in India as I was over confident that all my experiences will be calculated.. But my assumptions were wrong and 4 years exp were deducted as I have an ECE background.
> 
> 
> Now I have realised that I have to redo my skill assessment again probably with an occupation from sol list - software engineer. I have got all my skill reference letters updated again from each company I have worked for. Last time I did not share my experience as a trainer in a college but would like to share it this time.
> 
> How would acs treat me this time?
> 
> Am I allowed to apply for a different anzsco code with fresh skill reference letters from companies?
> 
> Am I allowed to show the experience which I did not share earlier? The reason why I want to show this exp because I can get additional 5 points if this is considered and even if 4 years are deducted again from my overall experience.
> 
> Has anyone done this before? I am worried and do not want myself to be taken wrong by the accessing officer.
> 
> Please advise.


Anyone there to answer my query?


----------



## haisergeant

Just go positive reassessment today, receive 2 more years of experience. increase points to 65 points in EOI, hope to receive invitation soon.  Thank you everyone for your support.


----------



## GARRY_2015

haisergeant said:


> Just go positive reassessment today, receive 2 more years of experience. increase points to 65 points in EOI, hope to receive invitation soon.  Thank you everyone for your support.


HI,

Did you reassess your ACS in same category CODE or in another code and what time they took for reassessment.


----------



## haisergeant

Hi Garry,

I reassess same code, apply from 21 Oct, got result today, 30 Oct.


----------



## GARRY_2015

ani01 said:


> Hi,
> I need to apply for ACS again as I have done a blunder which I just realised now.
> 
> My skill assessment was done way back in 2014 for ICT security specialist which is an occupation in CSOL list. I did not recognize that this occupation is not applicable for 189 visa - my bad... Not sure how I did that. I started my career as a desktop support engineer and software trainer in a computer lab in a college where I used to train students about basic programming in java etc. Since this was not at all a security experience, I did not bother to show this while apply for my ICT security skill assessment. I did share only the security experience which I gathered from top mnc's in India as I was over confident that all my experiences will be calculated.. But my assumptions were wrong and 4 years exp were deducted as I have an ECE background.
> 
> 
> Now I have realised that I have to redo my skill assessment again probably with an occupation from sol list - software engineer. I have got all my skill reference letters updated again from each company I have worked for. Last time I did not share my experience as a trainer in a college but would like to share it this time.
> 
> How would acs treat me this time?
> 
> Am I allowed to apply for a different anzsco code with fresh skill reference letters from companies?
> 
> Am I allowed to show the experience which I did not share earlier? The reason why I want to show this exp because I can get additional 5 points if this is considered and even if 4 years are deducted again from my overall experience.
> 
> Has anyone done this before? I am worried and do not want myself to be taken wrong by the accessing officer.
> 
> Please advise.




Hi there,

I am in same situation, but I have positive ACS in Systems Administrator in January 2014 and want to reassess it in Computer network and Systems Engineer. I have experience in both category at least 2 years for each in last 10 years.

In your case, I am not that sure, but as I gathered information, you cannot make changes in your experience that you had provided to ACS before. 

But you can add more years if your have experience and you did not provided to ACS before.

Or, if you provide the previous experience now with changes in roles and responsibilities, may be they will verify your experience as they will have to match all your current letters with the last ones as we have to link our current ACS document with the new one while we will apply new one.


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

haisergeant said:


> Hi Garry,
> 
> I reassess same code, apply from 21 Oct, got result today, 30 Oct.


Hi there, 
I got my degree assessed on System Analyst in 2012, now with two years of experience in Networking and microsoft certification(MCITP) I applied for Network And Coputer Sytems this week..
Do you reckon I will receive a positive result?!


----------



## ice_cool

Guys,
One quick question. My friend got positive ACS as a business system engineer.

His roles and responsibilities were as same as business analyst buy now he his designation is changed in office and he has become system analyst now.

What do u reckon? Should we go ahead with the positive assessment of BUSINESS SYSTEM ENGINEER or we try to get one more acs on system analyst.

Plz share ur ideas.


----------



## Umas

ACS made a simple mistake in partner skill assessment.... for one of the employment episode they mentioned as dates as below. 

*Dates: 08/12 - 08/14 (1yrs 7mths)*

Position: xxx

Employer: xxx

Country: INDIA

every think is correct except (1yrs 7mths) .. It should have been (2yrs 0mths) ... I mailed to them on Friday ... but still no reply. 

I already submitted my EOI .. and waiting for Nov 6th invitation round. Though, this mistake of ACS does not effect my total points .. should I be worried?

Please Suggest ... 

Umas


----------



## tchinyi

Umas said:


> ACS made a simple mistake in partner skill assessment.... for one of the employment episode they mentioned as dates as below.
> 
> *Dates: 08/12 - 08/14 (1yrs 7mths)*
> 
> Position: xxx
> 
> Employer: xxx
> 
> Country: INDIA
> 
> every think is correct except (1yrs 7mths) .. It should have been (2yrs 0mths) ... I mailed to them on Friday ... but still no reply.
> 
> I already submitted my EOI .. and waiting for Nov 6th invitation round. Though, this mistake of ACS does not effect my total points .. should I be worried?
> 
> Please Suggest ...
> 
> Umas


It's not a mistake by ACS

Although you have 2 years 0 months experience but maybe ACS found that your job is not highly related thus they deducted certain months...

Maybe in your employment reference wrote 10 job responsibilities, but ACS found that only 7 are related...


----------



## KeeDa

During a certain period of your employment (3 months perhaps) your job descriptions did not match enough to be called skilled for this ANZSCO? Or perhaps initial 3 months of this employment were as an intern or trainee.



Umas said:


> ACS made a simple mistake in partner skill assessment.... for one of the employment episode they mentioned as dates as below.
> 
> *Dates: 08/12 - 08/14 (1yrs 7mths)*
> 
> Position: xxx
> 
> Employer: xxx
> 
> Country: INDIA
> 
> every think is correct except (1yrs 7mths) .. It should have been (2yrs 0mths) ... I mailed to them on Friday ... but still no reply.
> 
> I already submitted my EOI .. and waiting for Nov 6th invitation round. Though, this mistake of ACS does not effect my total points .. should I be worried?
> 
> Please Suggest ...
> 
> Umas


----------



## Umas

ho sorry .. let me give a little background .. in the first letter I got they mentioned 

*Dates: 08/12 - 03/14 (1yrs 7mths) .... *

So I mailed them that .. *"It should be 08/12 - 08/14"*. This is on last Thursday. 

Next day(i.e Friday) I got a amended letter with dates mentioned as below 

*Dates: 08/12 - 08/14 (1yrs 7mths)*

Again, on Friday I mailed them that "it should be Dates: 08/12 - 08/14 (2yrs 0mths)" .. but no replies yet ... 


tchinyi & KeeDa .. is it normal to even detect few months in between the dates they mentioned in the letter?


----------



## KeeDa

Yes, it happens if your documents sufficiently prove that some part of your employment may not be counted as skilled- for instance if you were not paid during that part, or if it was a trainee or intern position.



Umas said:


> ho sorry .. let me give a little background .. in the first letter I got they mentioned
> 
> *Dates: 08/12 - 03/14 (1yrs 7mths) .... *
> 
> So I mailed them that .. *"It should be 08/12 - 08/14"*. This is on last Thursday.
> 
> Next day(i.e Friday) I got a amended letter with dates mentioned as below
> 
> *Dates: 08/12 - 08/14 (1yrs 7mths)*
> 
> Again, on Friday I mailed them that "it should be Dates: 08/12 - 08/14 (2yrs 0mths)" .. but no replies yet ...
> 
> 
> tchinyi & KeeDa .. is it normal to even detect few months in between the dates they mentioned in the letter?


----------



## Umas

ho ok .. good to know ..As mentioned earlier, this does not effect the points I claimed in EOI .. as we don't mention the employment details for partner ... like we mention for main applicant such as "relevant" and 'non-relevant'.

for partner EOI asks for only below details .. 

*Does the client's partner have a suitable skills assessment from the relevant
assessing authority?: 
Date of skills assessment (dd/mm/yyyy): 

Name of assessing authority:

Reference number/receipt number: *

As my partner have +ve skill assessment for 261313 like .. *"The following employment after October 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately 
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. *

I don't think I need to make any changes to my EOI ... your suggestion please .. 

thanks,
Umas




KeeDa said:


> Yes, it happens if your documents sufficiently prove that some part of your employment may not be counted as skilled- for instance if you were not paid during that part, or if it was a trainee or intern position.


----------



## KeeDa

Right. No need to change anything in the EOI.



Umas said:


> ho ok .. good to know ..As mentioned earlier, this does not effect the points I claimed in EOI .. as we don't mention the employment details for partner ... like we mention for main applicant such as "relevant" and 'non-relevant'.
> 
> for partner EOI asks for only below details ..
> 
> *Does the client's partner have a suitable skills assessment from the relevant
> assessing authority?:
> Date of skills assessment (dd/mm/yyyy):
> 
> Name of assessing authority:
> 
> Reference number/receipt number: *
> 
> As my partner have +ve skill assessment for 261313 like .. *"The following employment after October 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. *
> 
> I don't think I need to make any changes to my EOI ... your suggestion please ..
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


----------



## Umas

thanks KeeDa .. 



KeeDa said:


> Right. No need to change anything in the EOI.


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

Hi there, 
Can any one tell me how much time does ACS take to access degree as I applied it last week for 263111?!
Please!!!


----------



## Rahul77

rka123 said:


> I have submitted my wife's ACS application on 3rd Nov under Skills assessment option. She has completed BE in Mechanical Engineering and has around 10 years of software experience. As her bachelors is not related to ICT, I was under the impression that RPL will be requested. However, her application moved to Stage 4 recently. Does this imply that RPL is not required in her case? Or, will it be requested at a later point during assessment.


I moved to stage 4 in few hours after I submitted the application. I have non IT engineering degree. So did they ask you to submit rpl in stage 4 later.


----------



## GARRY_2015

Ateeqmohammd7 said:


> Hi there,
> I got my degree assessed on System Analyst in 2012, now with two years of experience in Networking and microsoft certification(MCITP) I applied for Network And Coputer Sytems this week..
> Do you reckon I will receive a positive result?!


Hi Ateeqmohammd7,

Have you got any update from ACS for your reassessment?


----------



## Gsun_

I am planning to apply for ACS assessment. I have few doubts need expert opinion. 

My Experience in IT
Company 1 : - 1.5 years 
Company 2 : - 0.5 Years
Company 3 : - 11.5 Years

Company 1 is closed, I have appointment and reliving letters. I am getting reference from supervisor. 
Company 2 is merged with another company. Now new company is not ready to give any kind of document. 
Though I have appointment and relieving. no bank or salary statements. Could not find any references. 

Education : Bsc computer science 3 years, PG MSc. Computer science 2 years

Q1 : My designation in all experience letters is Application developer, as I am a programmer. should I go for 261311 Analyst programmer or 261312 Developer programmer. ?
Q2 : I dont have enough documentation for company 2, should I mention the fact in a letter or leave it as a gap ? 

Note that I need 15 points from experience category. which is they should consider 8 years exp. 

Thank you very much.


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

GARRY_2015 said:


> Ateeqmohammd7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> I got my degree assessed on System Analyst in 2012, now with two years of experience in Networking and microsoft certification(MCITP) I applied for Network And Coputer Sytems this week..
> Do you reckon I will receive a positive result?!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ateeqmohammd7,
> 
> Have you got any update from ACS for your reassessment?
Click to expand...

Hey Garry,
My agent got an email he said
They wanted all my transcripts to be submitted in one pdf file thats all till now


----------



## GARRY_2015

Ateeqmohammd7 said:


> Hey Garry,
> My agent got an email he said
> They wanted all my transcripts to be submitted in one pdf file thats all till now


Hi Ateegmohammd7,

Transcripts for what ?


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

GARRY_2015 said:


> Ateeqmohammd7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Garry,
> My agent got an email he said
> They wanted all my transcripts to be submitted in one pdf file thats all till now
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ateegmohammd7,
> 
> Transcripts for what ?
Click to expand...

My degree certificates


----------



## dreamsanj

Gsun_ said:


> I am planning to apply for ACS assessment. I have few doubts need expert opinion.
> 
> My Experience in IT
> Company 1 : - 1.5 years
> Company 2 : - 0.5 Years
> Company 3 : - 11.5 Years
> 
> 
> Thank you very much.


Hi,

Well you need to get the letters processed by Notary for Company 1 and 3. if you decide to drop company 2. its your choice because it would not affect you much.

If you have difficulty getting any letter from HR or your mgr.. look to get a 3rd party affidavit.. some one senior to you. he will get the call,. On the Affidavit do mention that due to company policy you are unable to get the workexp on the letter head.

you need to get all your docs notarised.. take Affidavit on the same day as it would help in documentation.

Good luck.


----------



## dreamsanj

Hi All,
Got My ACS.. +ve for 261111. ICT Business analyst.

They deducted 4 yrs ( BSc electronics).. now I have 3.5 yrs.. Yaaahoooooo. I would be filing my EOI soon with 60 Pts.


----------



## aliee

*ACS deducts 4 years*

Hi everyone, 

I posted a separate thread but i think this is a better place to post my concern. 


I am in confused state right now and I am sure many others are out there like me. I had applied for ACS Assessment on 1st November 2015 and today I got the result. The result is as under: 

*Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the
ANZSCO Code.*

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
*Your Bachelor of Science (Computer Engineering) from XYZ University completed in December 2009 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF
Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.*

*The following employment after December 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
*
Dates: 11/09 - 05/12 (2yrs 6mths)
Position: Project Manager
Employer: XYZ Company
Country: PAKISTAN
Dates: 06/12 - 08/15 (3yrs 2mths)
Position: Systems Engineer
Employer: XYZ Company
Country: QATAR


What would be the reason for deduction of 4 years instead of 2? 

What i believe is that they have deducted it due to courses in my degree were more towards electronics engineering but I am sure there is a plenty of courses to reach the 65% marks which are ICT related. 

Can someone who has been through this suggest me what should I do now? If I appeal what should my Justification be? because I am not sure of the reason till now. I have written an email to them and waiting for their reply. 

Thanks. 

Appreciate your quick response on this thread. 

Ali


----------



## Rahul77

dreamsanj said:


> Hi All,
> Got My ACS.. +ve for 261111. ICT Business analyst.
> 
> They deducted 4 yrs ( BSc electronics).. now I have 3.5 yrs.. Yaaahoooooo. I would be filing my EOI soon with 60 Pts.


Congrats man.. Did ACS assesses your qualification as well or r u planning to go to vetassess for points advice.

In RPL report, it asks for client address and phone numbers. Is the client's any number is fine or the client person whom you worked with is required.

With 60 points for BA code, its a long wait I think. No one with 60 points has been picked since May 4 2015 .

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil

I will also be getting around 60 points so a bit concerned as well.


----------



## KeeDa

aliee said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I posted a separate thread but i think this is a better place to post my concern.
> 
> 
> I am in confused state right now and I am sure many others are out there like me. I had applied for ACS Assessment on 1st November 2015 and today I got the result. The result is as under:
> 
> *Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the
> ANZSCO Code.*
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> *Your Bachelor of Science (Computer Engineering) from XYZ University completed in December 2009 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF
> Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.*
> 
> *The following employment after December 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> *
> Dates: 11/09 - 05/12 (2yrs 6mths)
> Position: Project Manager
> Employer: XYZ Company
> Country: PAKISTAN
> Dates: 06/12 - 08/15 (3yrs 2mths)
> Position: Systems Engineer
> Employer: XYZ Company
> Country: QATAR
> 
> 
> What would be the reason for deduction of 4 years instead of 2?
> 
> What i believe is that they have deducted it due to courses in my degree were more towards electronics engineering but I am sure there is a plenty of courses to reach the 65% marks which are ICT related.
> 
> Can someone who has been through this suggest me what should I do now? If I appeal what should my Justification be? because I am not sure of the reason till now. I have written an email to them and waiting for their reply.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Appreciate your quick response on this thread.
> 
> Ali


65% match with ICT contents resulted in your degree being assessed as ICT Major. Another 65% match with core units of 261112 would have resulted in 2 years deduction. Your degree probably has less than 65% units matching with those from 261112. Check the ANZSCO-Descriptions-2015.pdf where core units requirement for each ICT occupation are listed.


----------



## riteshbv

Hello everyone,

Looks as i have made a very silly mistake,which is going to haunt me. I recieved ACS assessment and my current employment has not been assessed due to insufficient information. I had produced statutory declaration through my colleague and mentioned my joining date as 5th Feb rather than 4th feb (which is official) by mistake.

Now I am producing service letter through HR and Salary slips with 4th Feb as DOJ.

Will there be an issue now, since my earlier reference document says 5th feb as joining date rather than 4th feb.
Need your inputs. this is never ending situation for me.

Thanks
Ritesh


----------



## dreamsanj

Hi All,

One of my friend is applying for Software programmer and he is stuck in documentation. if any one of you is applying in this 261213, Kindly let me know of PM me.. I will contact you. he needs help in the work exp documentation. its bit confusing and your help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dreamsanj

Rahul77 said:


> Congrats man.. Did ACS assesses your qualification as well or r u planning to go to vetassess for points advice.
> 
> In RPL report, it asks for client address and phone numbers. Is the client's any number is fine or the client person whom you worked with is required.
> 
> With 60 points for BA code, its a long wait I think. No one with 60 points has been picked since May 4 2015 .
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil
> 
> I will also be getting around 60 points so a bit concerned as well.


Well I did not go to Vetassess. the ACS only validated my qualification.

In the RPL I mentioned my Client as confidentail.. the address as my office address. phone no as my desk number . or board number.

It might differ from case to case but this should be helpful.


----------



## fshah

Hi Everyone,

Is it possible to get the duplicate copy of ACS assessment? Initially i had received my assessment via consultant, which he stamped with it is own logo. 

Is there any way to get the original copy of assessment from ACS? i have already ended my contract with the consultant.

can any own suggest?

regards,


----------



## GARRY_2015

Ateeqmohammd7 said:


> My degree certificates


Hi Ateeqmohammd7,

Have you got your reassessment. Please let me know.


----------



## Muruganandam

Hi,

I am in the process of collecting documents from previous employer for ACS skill assessment. 

One of my previous company that have worked for 2 years got closed and merged with the parent company about several years back. 

When I contact them for the employment reference letter, they have given me two options.

- All the work experience details in the Parent company's(different name from my 
actual company) letterhead with striking-off status of the daughter company that I have 
worked.

- All the work experience details in the actual company’s letter head with back dated. 
I.e. . Issue date of reference letter will be many years back. 

I am not sure which option i have to go for. Anyone have suggestions?

Thanks,
Muruganandam


----------



## akram

fshah said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Is it possible to get the duplicate copy of ACS assessment? Initially i had received my assessment via consultant, which he stamped with it is own logo.
> 
> Is there any way to get the original copy of assessment from ACS? i have already ended my contract with the consultant.
> 
> can any own suggest?
> 
> regards,



Just email to ACS at [email protected] and write them about ending the agreement with consultant, they will ask you to fill a form and send the attested passport copy to them. They will send you the password recovery method of your account and than you can request them your letter.


----------



## Tripank14

*Should I Submit by MBA degree ?*

Hi All,

I am to start for my ACS assessment under ICT-BA category. 

However I have few doubts :

1) I completed my BE (electronics) and worked with Infy for 37 months post which i joined general MBA. My MBA curriculum dint had too much of IT subjects should I Avoid it as I read they consider experience only after highest degree i.e MBA in my case ?

2) Also, my MBA was regular 2 years course, in that period i did 4 months full time internship . So if I am not showing my MBA degree can i still claim 4 months (40hrs/week) in ACS assessment. Or will there be queries of what I was doing for rest 1.5 year ?

Pls Advice.

Thanks
AJ


----------



## KeeDa

Muruganandam said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in the process of collecting documents from previous employer for ACS skill assessment.
> 
> One of my previous company that have worked for 2 years got closed and merged with the parent company about several years back.
> 
> When I contact them for the employment reference letter, they have given me two options.
> 
> - All the work experience details in the Parent company's(different name from my
> actual company) letterhead with striking-off status of the daughter company that I have
> worked.
> 
> - All the work experience details in the actual company’s letter head with back dated.
> I.e. . Issue date of reference letter will be many years back.
> 
> I am not sure which option i have to go for. Anyone have suggestions?
> 
> Thanks,
> Muruganandam


Use the new (parent) company's letterhead and mention that it was earlier known by a different name.


----------



## KeeDa

Tripank14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am to start for my ACS assessment under ICT-BA category.
> 
> However I have few doubts :
> 
> 1) I completed my BE (electronics) and worked with Infy for 37 months post which i joined general MBA. My MBA curriculum dint had too much of IT subjects should I Avoid it as I read they consider experience only after highest degree i.e MBA in my case ?
> 
> 2) Also, my MBA was regular 2 years course, in that period i did 4 months full time internship . So if I am not showing my MBA degree can i still claim 4 months (40hrs/week) in ACS assessment. Or will there be queries of what I was doing for rest 1.5 year ?
> 
> Pls Advice.
> 
> Thanks
> AJ


They consider after highest "relevant" qualification. Your MBA is not relevant to your occupation. You can choose to skip it from the application but make sure that you do not claim work experience points for that period. Internship experience can be considered if it was paid and full time (20+ hours per week).


----------



## Tripank14

KeeDa said:


> They consider after highest "relevant" qualification. Your MBA is not relevant to your occupation. You can choose to skip it from the application but make sure that you do not claim work experience points for that period. Internship experience can be considered if it was paid and full time (20+ hours per week).


Thanks KeeDa .


----------



## mamoon

What is the approximate time ACS is taking for Migration Skill Assessment these days? Anyone recently received the assessment?


----------



## Islander820

mamoon said:


> What is the approximate time ACS is taking for Migration Skill Assessment these days? Anyone recently received the assessment?


I applied on 03rd of November and received the positive outcome on 13th. So it took about 8 working days in my case.


----------



## mamoon

Islander820 said:


> I applied on 03rd of November and received the positive outcome on 13th. So it took about 8 working days in my case.


Thanks for the reply buddy. Did they asked for additional documents or its just direct 10 days they took for assessment?


----------



## Islander820

mamoon said:


> Thanks for the reply buddy. Did they asked for additional documents or its just direct 10 days they took for assessment?


No I didn't require any additional documents in my case.


----------



## kenji1903

mamoon said:


> What is the approximate time ACS is taking for Migration Skill Assessment these days? Anyone recently received the assessment?


submitted 22/10 evening, got results 28/10 morning, 3-4 business days


----------



## mamoon

kenji1903 said:


> submitted 22/10 evening, got results 28/10 morning, 3-4 business days


Wow it was quite fast I must say. Which occupation was it? And your educational qualification?


----------



## p_u_kiran

I had applied on Nov 16 and got the Assessment letter today morning. And the result is positive. 

But the Skill assessment had considered from June 2012 even though my experience is from May 2008. They had removed 4 years of my work experience which is resulting me to get less points (5 points) 

Does any one know why did they considered less experience ? I had applied for 261312(Developer Programmer)


----------



## kenji1903

mamoon said:


> Wow it was quite fast I must say. Which occupation was it? And your educational qualification?


analyst programmer, bachelor's degree 

i opted for a lower level job, initially i thought if going to system analyst


----------



## Rahul77

mamoon said:


> What is the approximate time ACS is taking for Migration Skill Assessment these days? Anyone recently received the assessment?


3 to 4 days only.


----------



## nsiramsetty

Hi Everyone,

I am planning to submit ACS Assessment for both myself and my wife. But I have some questions which I wanted to clarify before submitting as I do not want last minute surprises. Below are my queries. I have searched in all forums but didn't see any similar cases myself so posting here. If already present in another thread please direct me to that.

Code : 261313

Myself:

1. Grade sheets or Transcripts ??. 

I have inquired in my college and they told me that transcripts are nothing different from your grade sheets, we will just attest them and give you bunch of copies so that you can send them to universities. I have all my grade sheets with me, is it enough to get a color xerox and attesting them or do i need transcripts only from college. Since we are not providing hard copies in any case, does it matter if it is actual grade sheet or transcript?.

2. The major one : I have some Fail grades in one semester and I have a grade sheet for supplementary also. Means I have 2 grade sheets for single semester with one showing that I failed in 2 subjects and other showing that i cleared them. does it have any impact on ACS Assessment ?. I got degree in 4 years and got degree certificate. still just wanted to check if it has any impact. If it is going to cause any issue, i will request my college to give duplicate grade sheet by replacing the F grades with the grades after clearing them.

3. Experience: I worked till last month in one company for 6 years 1 month and I got all documents like joining, payslips, exp letter, relieving letter etc. Also I took a reference letter from my manager as in ACS Prescribed format with my manager signature on company letter head. Does it suffice or it should have signature of HR Guys also?. also, since it is only 1 month joined in new company, neither I can ask my HR for reference letter nor I can ask my colleagues for affidavits. Is it okay to show exp only till last month?.


My Wife

1. Passport - Big one: My wife had her "maiden name in Degree Certificate and grade sheets" and "After marriage name on her current passport and reference letter by employer". I had her old passport with name same as on Degree certificate as a proof. Does it have any impact on assessment?. Now, I can't change name on degree related stuff, but if required i can get her passport renewed again to old maiden name, but my question is it required as renewing passport is not a small thing?. I hope this not only case with me and few of you have already gone through this.

Please assist me as i wanted to submit the assessment on monday. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bdtomas

Dear Seniors.

Do you have any idea that how long ACS keeps the record of an applicant. Please share.....


----------



## ASHWANIK_VERMA

Sub: Minimum Stay required after initial Entry on 189 

Sorry if my query is slightly out of topic...but it is kind of important to me...I got my PR(189) this year in January 15....I visited Australia with my family this october to validate my PR.....Now I have to go to Europe from India for some assignment...this assignment may take upto three years...

I want to ask let say I come to Australia one year or six month before the PR duration of 5 years expires....and continue to stay for more than 2 years in Australia without leaving Australia....can I do that with the same PR visa ... or do I need to renew my PR for next 5 years ...and can I renew my PR even sepending less than 2 years in Australia.

In other words what is the minimum duration I should stay in Australia after initial entry to qualify to renew my PR.

Thank you.
Regards,
Ashwani


----------



## KeeDa

ASHWANIK_VERMA said:


> Sub: Minimum Stay required after initial Entry on 189
> 
> Sorry if my query is slightly out of topic...but it is kind of important to me...I got my PR(189) this year in January 15....I visited Australia with my family this october to validate my PR.....Now I have to go to Europe from India for some assignment...this assignment may take upto three years...
> 
> I want to ask let say I come to Australia one year or six month before the PR duration of 5 years expires....and continue to stay for more than 2 years in Australia without leaving Australia....can I do that with the same PR visa ... or do I need to renew my PR for next 5 years ...and can I renew my PR even sepending less than 2 years in Australia.
> 
> In other words what is the minimum duration I should stay in Australia after initial entry to qualify to renew my PR.
> 
> Thank you.
> Regards,
> Ashwani


There is no such thing as "renewing" the PR. Consider the PR to be having 2 components- the residence part (which is indefinite) and ability to travel to Australia (the visa part which is 5 years since issued). You might as well enter Australia one hour before these 5 years are up and continue to reside in Australia indefinitely (i.e. even past the 5 year mark). It is only when you need to travel out and back in that you will need a *Resident Return Visa*.

You may be eligible for one of the two RRVs without spending 2 years in Australia. The link I shared above should help you understand the eligibility criteria and conditions.


----------



## ASHWANIK_VERMA

KeeDa said:


> There is no such thing as "renewing" the PR. Consider the PR to be having 2 components- the residence part (which is indefinite) and ability to travel to Australia (the visa part which is 5 years since issued). You might as well enter Australia one hour before these 5 years are up and continue to reside in Australia indefinitely (i.e. even past the 5 year mark). It is only when you need to travel out and back in that you will need a *Resident Return Visa*.
> 
> You may be eligible for one of the two RRVs without spending 2 years in Australia. The link I shared above should help you understand the eligibility criteria and conditions.


Thanks KeeDa!

Your reply help...


----------



## gajanayake

*Certified Color scans*

Hi everyone,

According to ACS they are accepting either certified photocopies or color scans. What if I color scan all required documents, certify as true copy and color scan them again? 
Thanks in advance.

Regards
Gajanayake


----------



## KeeDa

gajanayake said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> According to ACS they are accepting either certified photocopies or color scans. What if I color scan all required documents, certify as true copy and color scan them again?
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards
> Gajanayake


ACS indeed expects your documents to be certified and colour scanned.


----------



## gajanayake

KeeDa said:


> ACS indeed expects your documents to be certified and colour scanned.


Hi Keeda,

Thanks for the reply. So the final PDF files should included with color scanned and certified documents? (Not certified black & white photo copies) Sorry for asking again. But I need to be certain as I'm in a process of preparing my documents. 

And one more thing. My current Tech Lead is ready to give me a reference letter in a company letterhead. He's 2 levels senior to me. Since he's not a manager, is it OK to have the reference letter in a letterhead instead of a statutory declaration? Thanks in advance.

Regards
Gajanayake


----------



## KeeDa

gajanayake said:


> Hi Keeda,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. So the final PDF files should included with color scanned and certified documents? (Not certified black & white photo copies) Sorry for asking again. But I need to be certain as I'm in a process of preparing my documents.
> 
> And one more thing. My current Tech Lead is ready to give me a reference letter in a company letterhead. He's 2 levels senior to me. Since he's not a manager, is it OK to have the reference letter in a letterhead instead of a statutory declaration? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards
> Gajanayake


The final copy that you use to upload should be certified and colour scanned. The content of the copy itself can be black-white, but at least the true copy stamp and certifying person's signature would be in colour.

Reference from your teach lead will work just fine. If it is on company's letter head, make sure the paper is issued and approved by the company HR because later during visa processing, it would be the HR who will receive this reference for verification.


----------



## gajanayake

Thanks a lot for the clarification


----------



## bdtomas

Hai seniors.

I got my ACS on 20th Dec'2013. it is valid for two years according to my letter. So If I want to re-assess after 20th Dec of 2015 then do I need to apply as a new application or still i will be able to link my previous applications. 

Thanks in advance for your kind replay..


----------



## rahul431

*ACS assesment*

hi,

i have my bachelor degree in Electronics and Communication engineering and i have work experience of over 8 years in ICT (software engineer/system analyst/senior software engineer).

can ACS assess my qualifications and experience and provide a positive letter on it.

Thanks in advance.

Regards
Rahul


----------



## TM84

Hi Senior Member/All,

I am a computer science graduate with 3 year degree and my university does not provide individual mark sheets year wise. I only have Cumulative Mark sheet and a Degree Certificate. 
Challenge is cumulative mark sheet for 3 yrs has subject name at high level ( Computer Science, Physics, Maths). I am planning to apply for 261313.


1. Does ACS not request for 1) Year wise mark sheet 2) Syllabus break up of Cumulative mark sheet If I am opting for RPL route? 

2. I can get a letter from my university stating year wise mark sheet is not provided as per the university rules.

3. I can get a syllabus for subjects in cumulative mark sheet from the university.

If above 2, 3 can be provided , Can I progress my ACS application through normal route ?

Can any one suggest/help which would be better Normal Route or RPL to progress with ACS application?


----------



## KeeDa

bdtomas said:


> Hai seniors.
> 
> I got my ACS on 20th Dec'2013. it is valid for two years according to my letter. So If I want to re-assess after 20th Dec of 2015 then do I need to apply as a new application or still i will be able to link my previous applications.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your kind replay..


Use the link to existing application before the current one expires. After expiry, it might not allow you to link and you will then have to use the "new assessment" option.


----------



## KeeDa

rahul431 said:


> hi,
> 
> i have my bachelor degree in Electronics and Communication engineering and i have work experience of over 8 years in ICT (software engineer/system analyst/senior software engineer).
> 
> can ACS assess my qualifications and experience and provide a positive letter on it.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards
> Rahul


Yes.


----------



## KeeDa

TM84 said:


> Hi Senior Member/All,
> 
> I am a computer science graduate with 3 year degree and my university does not provide individual mark sheets year wise. I only have Cumulative Mark sheet and a Degree Certificate.
> Challenge is cumulative mark sheet for 3 yrs has subject name at high level ( Computer Science, Physics, Maths). I am planning to apply for 261313.
> 
> 1. Does ACS not request for 1) Year wise mark sheet 2) Syllabus break up of Cumulative mark sheet If I am opting for RPL route?
> 
> 2. I can get a letter from my university stating year wise mark sheet is not provided as per the university rules.
> 
> 3. I can get a syllabus for subjects in cumulative mark sheet from the university.
> 
> If above 2, 3 can be provided , Can I progress my ACS application through normal route ?
> 
> Can any one suggest/help which would be better Normal Route or RPL to progress with ACS application?


1. Just yearly marksheets will suffice. Why are you thinking about RPL? RPL is for those without a formal ICT qualification. You should select the normal ACS application.

2. Not required. There isn't a place to upload any such letter either.

3. Not required, but does not harm if you provide it.

I suggest you understand the types of applications and the entire process from Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf.


----------



## TM84

Thanks for your reply Keeda, 
My concern is our university collected individual yearly mark sheet and provided a cumulative mark sheet in the last year . So I have only one make sheet which is cumulative (three years in single mark sheet) and NOT having yearly.

Will this suffice or ACS requests for yearly sheets (one Mark sheet per year)?


----------



## KeeDa

TM84,

It still will suffice. They need the marksheets to understand course contents/ subjects that you studied and the passing certificate for the date when you completed the qualification.


----------



## funnybond4u

ACS still allows you to link your new application to the old one after the old one expires. I just applied for a new application today by linking it to the old one which got expired few months back


----------



## amarjagadish

*Bio Medical Intrumentation*

Hi Friends 
Any idea how many years ACS will deduct from Work Experience for *BIO MEDICAL INSTRUMENTATION Branch?*

Currently my Friend is working as Software Engineer from past 5.5 Years... 
Completed BE in Bio Medical Instrumentation....
Will ACS Deduct 4yrs from Exp (or) it will be 6 years with Requirement of RPL?

Any Bio Intru people in this heard?? Kindly help


----------



## amarjagadish

amarjagadish said:


> Hi Friends
> Any idea how many years ACS will deduct from Work Experience for *BIO MEDICAL INSTRUMENTATION Branch?*
> 
> Currently my Friend is working as Software Engineer from past 5.5 Years...
> Completed BE in Bio Medical Instrumentation....
> Will ACS Deduct 4yrs from Exp (or) it will be 6 years with Requirement of RPL?
> 
> Any Bio Intru people in this heard?? Kindly help


Hi Friends any help on this?
Thanks


----------



## Fanish

Hi Keeda,

Need your guidance.

I am in the similar position, My ACS is going to expire on January 2016. I have submitted the EOI and expect the invitation anytime in Jan,Feb,March. 

I am planning to get my skill/education reassessed. There is no change in my employment / education history.

Few questions needs your attention :
1. I have linked my previous application to log new request. It has pulled all my previous details. Do I need to get all my documents employment / education attested and "upload again" ?.
2. Since nothing has changed in my employment history except for my current employer where the Statutory Declaration (SD)has date of (until) October 2013. Hence I plan to change the SD and upload only that document ?. Is this okay ?.


----------



## Fanish

funnybond4u said:


> ACS still allows you to link your new application to the old one after the old one expires. I just applied for a new application today by linking it to the old one which got expired few months back


Hi Funnybond,

Did you uplaod all the documents again or just the one which requires change ?.


----------



## funnybond4u

Fanish said:


> Hi Funnybond,
> 
> Did you uplaod all the documents again or just the one which requires change ?.


I just uploaded the ones with changes.


----------



## gajanayake

Hi Guys,

I have a doubt regarding the ACS assessment results. Let's say I'm short of 3 months to complete 3 years work experience and I'm doing the skill assessment now using a statutory declaration for my current employer and submit an EOI. If I don't change my current employment in three months time do I have to do the ACS assessment again to claim 5 points in EOI? To be precise in the EOI is it possible to put "to date" for my current employment and will EOI get updated automatically in 3 months time?

Thanks in advance!

Best Regards
Gajanayake


----------



## amarjagadish

Fanish said:


> Hi Keeda,
> 
> Need your guidance.
> 
> I am in the similar position, My ACS is going to expire on January 2016. I have submitted the EOI and expect the invitation anytime in Jan,Feb,March.
> 
> I am planning to get my skill/education reassessed. There is no change in my employment / education history.
> 
> Few questions needs your attention :
> 1. I have linked my previous application to log new request. It has pulled all my previous details. Do I need to get all my documents employment / education attested and "upload again" ?.
> 2. Since nothing has changed in my employment history except for my current employer where the Statutory Declaration (SD)has date of (until) October 2013. Hence I plan to change the SD and upload only that document ?. Is this okay ?.


Just upload the new SD and new Payslips(attested)
You cannot remove (or) Edit your old Documents...

I did the same..When reassessed my application.


----------



## amarjagadish

gajanayake said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a doubt regarding the ACS assessment results. Let's say I'm short of 3 months to complete 3 years work experience and I'm doing the skill assessment now using a statutory declaration for my current employer and submit an EOI. If I don't change my current employment in three months time do I have to do the ACS assessment again to claim 5 points in EOI? To be precise in the EOI is it possible to put "to date" for my current employment and will EOI get updated automatically in 3 months time?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Best Regards
> Gajanayake


EOI will Automatically update the Points if you have kept the End Date (to date) of Current Employment as "blank"
I had asked the same question in this forum...


----------



## jayashree

Hi All, 

I graduated in 2013 with bachelors degree in electrical and electronics engineering .

Shortly after my graduation , I joined in an IT(MNC) company and currently have an experience of just 2.1 years.

My sister has got Australian citizenship and interested in sponsoring me.

I wrote IELTS academic 2 years back and got 7 overall . 
I am sure I can get minimum of 7 in each now .

Is B.E.(EEE) degree from Indian university ICT major or ICT minor ?

I just need positive assessment from ACS and wont be needing any points. 

Is there any chance of getting positive assessment from ACS, or is there any other option through which I can migrate to Australia.

Kindly pour in your suggestions.
Your reply would be of great help .
Thanks in advance.


----------



## amarjagadish

jayashree said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I graduated in 2013 with bachelors degree in electrical and electronics engineering .
> 
> Shortly after my graduation , I joined in an IT(MNC) company and currently have an experience of just 2.1 years.
> 
> My sister has got Australian citizenship and interested in sponsoring me.
> 
> I wrote IELTS academic 2 years back and got 7 overall .
> I am sure I can get minimum of 7 in each now .
> 
> Is B.E.(EEE) degree from Indian university ICT major or ICT minor ?
> 
> I just need positive assessment from ACS and wont be needing any points.
> 
> Is there any chance of getting positive assessment from ACS, or is there any other option through which I can migrate to Australia.
> 
> Kindly pour in your suggestions.
> Your reply would be of great help .
> Thanks in advance.


BE in EEE is ICT Major..
As per latest results/rules from ACS , they deduct 4 years from work experience for non computers bachelors(ECE, EEE, EIE Etc).. and 2 years for Computers bachelors(CSE, IT Etc) for attaining Positive assessment..


----------



## jayashree

Thanks for your reply jagadish.

As I just have 2 years of work experience in IT field and with BE(EEE) as educational qualification , Will I be able to get positive assessment for ACS.


----------



## amarjagadish

jayashree said:


> Thanks for your reply jagadish.
> 
> As I just have 2 years of work experience in IT field and with BE(EEE) as educational qualification , Will I be able to get positive assessment for ACS.


I really doubt on that...it won't result in positive with 2yrs
Haven't heard of anyone in recent time.

Kindly check section 4 (SUITABILITY CRITERIA) in below link, explains clearly

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf


----------



## rahul431

Hi friends,

How much time will it take from ACS processing to VISA grant if all the documentation is done correctly.

Thank you
Rahul


----------



## rahul431

Hi Amarjagadish/ All,

i too have the same doubt, i have over 8+ years of experience and B.Tech (ECE), will i be able to get positive score from ACS to apply for Software engineer.

Thanks in advance
Rahul


----------



## rahul431

Hi Amarjagadish,

from previous case of Jayashree

"I really doubt on that...it won't result in positive with 2yrs
Haven't heard of anyone in recent time.

Kindly check section 4 (SUITABILITY CRITERIA) in below link, explains clearly"


In this case, if i have 8 years of experience, then they would consider only 4years to give the positive letter and i will be claiming only points for 4 years?

is my understanding correct.

Thank you 
Rahul


----------



## amarjagadish

rahul431 said:


> Hi Amarjagadish,
> 
> from previous case of Jayashree
> 
> "I really doubt on that...it won't result in positive with 2yrs
> Haven't heard of anyone in recent time.
> 
> Kindly check section 4 (SUITABILITY CRITERIA) in below link, explains clearly"
> 
> 
> In this case, if i have 8 years of experience, then they would consider only 4years to give the positive letter and i will be claiming only points for 4 years?
> 
> is my understanding correct.
> 
> Thank you
> Rahul


Hi Rahul
That True...Your employment from past 4 years will be considered for Skilled migration out of 8 years ( let say you worked outside Aus, then you can claim 5 points in your case falls between 3-5 yrs)
However ,you need to provide the employment details along Roles and Responsibilities documents...and supporting documents for Bachelors


----------



## yogesh11

Dear Members,

I have query regarding ACS skills assessment for my wife.

Her qualifications/experience are as follows :

1) Bachelor of Commerce - 3 yrs
2) Master of Science (Computer Application) - 2 yrs

Job 1:
Company - XXX
Duration - 3.5 yrs
Profile - Business Analyst

Job 2:
Company - YYY
Duration - 4.3 yrs
Profile - Business Analyst

Will ACS consider this as ICT Major or ICT Minor ?

How many years of experience will be deducted to match suitability criteria?

I shall be submitting statutory declaration for both the companies. Will this provide us a positive assessment ?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## KeeDa

yogesh11 said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> I have query regarding ACS skills assessment for my wife.
> 
> Her qualifications/experience are as follows :
> 
> 1) Bachelor of Commerce - 3 yrs
> 2) Master of Science (Computer Application) - 2 yrs
> 
> Job 1:
> Company - XXX
> Duration - 3.5 yrs
> Profile - Business Analyst
> 
> Job 2:
> Company - YYY
> Duration - 4.3 yrs
> Profile - Business Analyst
> 
> Will ACS consider this as ICT Major or ICT Minor ?
> 
> How many years of experience will be deducted to match suitability criteria?
> 
> I shall be submitting statutory declaration for both the companies. Will this provide us a positive assessment ?
> 
> Thanks for your time.


2 years will be deducted for MCA + ICT BA occupation. You should get a positive assessment provided your skills and duties closely match with those for 261111 as listed in ANZSCO-Descriptions-2015.pdf


----------



## Prakashmatuwani

Hello, Is payslip required for ACS assessment ? I have submitted a reference letter and a statutory self declaration for work experience ? Will ACS respond bacck asking for further documentation ?


----------



## nitmanit02

Prakashmatuwani said:


> Hello, Is payslip required for ACS assessment ? I have submitted a reference letter and a statutory self declaration for work experience ? Will ACS respond bacck asking for further documentation ?


Hi Prakash,
If you are providing REFERENCE letter from your HR/manager, then Payslip is not required. However if you are providing third party statutory declaration (not self), then 1st and Last payslip will be required. ACS does not accept self declaration.


----------



## yogesh11

KeeDa said:


> 2 years will be deducted for MCA + ICT BA occupation. You should get a positive assessment provided your skills and duties closely match with those for 261111 as listed in ANZSCO-Descriptions-2015.pdf


Thank you sir


----------



## sumitn

Dear Members,

I have query regarding ACS skills assessment for myself.

MY qualifications/experience are as follows :

1) Bachelor of Commerce - 3 yrs
2) Masters in Foreign Trade (Part time done with Job 2007-2010) - 3 yrs

Trisemester 1	Subjects
Business Economics
Maths for Business Economics
Principles of Management
Business Communications
Business Statistics
*Introduction to Computers*

Trisemester 2 
Macro Economics
Accounting For Managers
Pyschology for Managers
Marketing Management

Trisemester 3 
Business & Macro Economics Project
Financial Management
Organizational Behaviour
Business Research Methods
International Human Resource Management
*Database Management*

Trisemester 4 
Global Economic Environment & Policy
International Trade Logistics
WTO
Working Capital management
International Marketing Management
*Management Information Systems*
Operation Research

Trisemester 5 
International Economics
International Financial management
Business french
Business Strategy
Production & Operations Management

Trisemester 6 
International Trade operations
Business French
Indian Economy & Trade Policy
Consumer Behaviour
Strategic Marketing
Perspective of Enterprenurship
*IT Applications In Management*

Trisemester 7 
Global Sourcing for Business Management
Project Appraisal & Finance
Mergers & Acquisitions
Business French
Business Ethics
International Brand Management
Supply Chain Management

Trisemester 8 
Security Analysis & Portfolio Management
Marketing of Services
International Business Startegy
Competitive Strategy
Cross Cultural Management & International Business Negotiations
Port Visit

Trisemester 9 Project Report and Viva

Work Experience Details:

Job 1:
Company - XXX
Duration – 2.4 yrs
Profile – Sales (Will this be counted when they deduct 6 years ?)


Job 2:
Company - YYY
Duration - 1.11 yrs
Profile - Business Analyst

Job 3:
Company - zzz
Duration - 0.9 yrs
Profile - Business Analyst


Job 4:
Company - AAA
Duration - 1.0 yrs
Profile - Business Analyst

Job 5:
Company - BBB
Duration - 2.8 yrs
Profile - Business Analyst


Job 6:
Company - CCC
Duration - 4.8 yrs
Profile - Sales

Total experience 13 Years 4 months.
•	ICT experience 6 year 4 months
•	Non ICT experience 7 years


Query: 
1)	Will my qualification be considered as ICT minor or with insufficient ICT content by ACS ?
2)	If it’s considered with insufficient ICT content and they deduct 6 years from my experience (it will be which 6 years? of ICT experience or non ICT experience?)
3)	How many points can I claim for experience i.e. 5 / 10
4)	How many points will I get for my qualification i.e. 15? 


How many years of experience will be deducted to match suitability criteria?



Thanks for your time.


----------



## KeeDa

sumitn said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> I have query regarding ACS skills assessment for myself.
> 
> MY qualifications/experience are as follows :
> 
> 1) Bachelor of Commerce - 3 yrs
> 2) Masters in Foreign Trade (Part time done with Job 2007-2010) - 3 yrs
> 
> Trisemester 1	Subjects
> Business Economics
> Maths for Business Economics
> Principles of Management
> Business Communications
> Business Statistics
> *Introduction to Computers*
> 
> Trisemester 2
> Macro Economics
> Accounting For Managers
> Pyschology for Managers
> Marketing Management
> 
> Trisemester 3
> Business & Macro Economics Project
> Financial Management
> Organizational Behaviour
> Business Research Methods
> International Human Resource Management
> *Database Management*
> 
> Trisemester 4
> Global Economic Environment & Policy
> International Trade Logistics
> WTO
> Working Capital management
> International Marketing Management
> *Management Information Systems*
> Operation Research
> 
> Trisemester 5
> International Economics
> International Financial management
> Business french
> Business Strategy
> Production & Operations Management
> 
> Trisemester 6
> International Trade operations
> Business French
> Indian Economy & Trade Policy
> Consumer Behaviour
> Strategic Marketing
> Perspective of Enterprenurship
> *IT Applications In Management*
> 
> Trisemester 7
> Global Sourcing for Business Management
> Project Appraisal & Finance
> Mergers & Acquisitions
> Business French
> Business Ethics
> International Brand Management
> Supply Chain Management
> 
> Trisemester 8
> Security Analysis & Portfolio Management
> Marketing of Services
> International Business Startegy
> Competitive Strategy
> Cross Cultural Management & International Business Negotiations
> Port Visit
> 
> Trisemester 9 Project Report and Viva
> 
> Work Experience Details:
> 
> Job 1:
> Company - XXX
> Duration – 2.4 yrs
> Profile – Sales (Will this be counted when they deduct 6 years ?)
> 
> 
> Job 2:
> Company - YYY
> Duration - 1.11 yrs
> Profile - Business Analyst
> 
> Job 3:
> Company - zzz
> Duration - 0.9 yrs
> Profile - Business Analyst
> 
> 
> Job 4:
> Company - AAA
> Duration - 1.0 yrs
> Profile - Business Analyst
> 
> Job 5:
> Company - BBB
> Duration - 2.8 yrs
> Profile - Business Analyst
> 
> 
> Job 6:
> Company - CCC
> Duration - 4.8 yrs
> Profile - Sales
> 
> Total experience 13 Years 4 months.
> •	ICT experience 6 year 4 months
> •	Non ICT experience 7 years
> 
> 
> Query:
> 1)	Will my qualification be considered as ICT minor or with insufficient ICT content by ACS ?
> 2)	If it’s considered with insufficient ICT content and they deduct 6 years from my experience (it will be which 6 years? of ICT experience or non ICT experience?)
> 3)	How many points can I claim for experience i.e. 5 / 10
> 4)	How many points will I get for my qualification i.e. 15?
> 
> 
> How many years of experience will be deducted to match suitability criteria?
> 
> Thanks for your time.


Sumit,

1. Insufficient ICT content, and hence you will have to follow the RPL route.
2. 6 years of work experience relevant to your nominated occupation (i.e. 6 years of your IT experience will be deducted).
3. Unfortunately, zero points for work experience.
4. 15 points for education.


----------



## sumitn

Hi KeeDa,
Thank you for your quick response.

Question:
1)	If i do a Microsoft certification like MCSE/MCSD now, will i still need to take the RPL route to be accessed under ICT Business Analyst category? My understanding is it will not change the points, only benefit will be RPL exemption.

According to ACS:-
_If your Diploma or Vendor Certification is assessed as having an ICT major which is NOT closely 
related to your nominated occupation, you will require 6 years relevant work experience 
completed anytime in your past work history to meet the suitability criteria._

However I am a bit unclear about the Skill Level Requirement Met Date criteria. 

2)	If my current profile was also IT related how would the scenario change if I had a MCSE/MCSD certification with respect to Skill Level Requirement Met Date criteria.? How many points i would have been able to claim then?

Thanks in advance.
Sumit


----------



## KeeDa

Sumit,

You are correct. MCSE/ MCSD won't help in your case. It will be a lot similar to the second case study (on page#5) from Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf. The only benefit will be slightly lesser fees and not having to take the RPL approach.


----------



## sumitn

Hi KeeDa,

Thanks for your response. 
I am unclear about example 2.

My understanding is skill level requirement met date is the date *BOTH* the relevant work 
experience *AND* the relevant qualification are completed

if I do a Microsoft certification now and my current job is also IT related (Somewhat similar, sorry was a typo when I mentioned Sales earlier) my understanding is:

_1)	I think I will be at a disadvantage as ACS will not be considering any of my prior experience and I will get no points for it.
2)	Only Benefit will be avoiding writing a RPL._

However if I follow the RPL route, out of total 11 years of IT experience (2.4 Non IT & 11 IT experience), ACS will deduct 6 years for and will award points for 5 years based on page 4 of Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants.pdf

_ACS Guideline:

Non ICT Diploma or Higher 
• If your qualification is assessed as AQF Diploma or higher and with insufficient ICT content, you 
will require 6 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history, 
plus a suitable Recognition of Prior Learning (RPL) application to meet the suitability criteria. _

Sorry for too many questions, trying to check the best possible approach. 
Thanks for your help.

Sumit


----------



## KeeDa

sumitn said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> 
> Thanks for your response.
> I am unclear about example 2.
> 
> My understanding is skill level requirement met date is the date *BOTH* the relevant work
> experience *AND* the relevant qualification are completed
> 
> if I do a Microsoft certification now and my current job is also IT related (Somewhat similar, sorry was a typo when I mentioned Sales earlier) my understanding is:
> 
> _1)	I think I will be at a disadvantage as ACS will not be considering any of my prior experience and I will get no points for it.
> 2)	Only Benefit will be avoiding writing a RPL._
> 
> However if I follow the RPL route, out of total 11 years of IT experience (2.4 Non IT & 11 IT experience), ACS will deduct 6 years for and will award points for 5 years based on page 4 of Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants.pdf
> 
> _ACS Guideline:
> 
> Non ICT Diploma or Higher
> • If your qualification is assessed as AQF Diploma or higher and with insufficient ICT content, you
> will require 6 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history,
> plus a suitable Recognition of Prior Learning (RPL) application to meet the suitability criteria. _
> 
> Sorry for too many questions, trying to check the best possible approach.
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Sumit


No, Sumit- the deduction is from "relevant" experience only- which in your case is just 6.4 years. Therefore, in either case (RPL or non-RPL with vendor certification), you will end up with no work experience to claim points from.

Edit: I just realised that you have 11 years of IT experience. Well, in that case, you will get to claim 10 points from 5 years of work experience.


----------



## sumitn

Thanks KeeDa,

Sent you a Personal Message, don't want to trouble everyone with my queries.

Please have a look.


----------



## appinnovatuer

Dear Members,

I have query regarding ACS skills assessment for myself.

My qualifications/experience are as follows :

1) Bachelor of Engineering (ECE) - 4 years (2005-2009)
2) Worked as a IT professional for 2 Years (2009 -2011)
3) Masters in Electrical and Computer Engineering (With Specialization in computers)- 2 years (2012-2013)
4) Working as a IT professional for 3 Years (2013- Till now)

Should i use my bachelors or Masters ?
I had 5 units out of 10 in computers in Masters,Will my masters considered as ICT Major?
Will my experience before masters will be considered ?


Thanks for your time.


----------



## JamesSultan

Hi Friends,

According to ACS assessment result, I have a Bachelor's Degree with Major in Computing. In my ACS application, I also submitted my high school certificates (10th and 12th Standard) along with my Bachelor Degree to support my application. 
Now i am about to submit my EOI and have a question:
In Education history section of EOI, do i have to add Secondary School and Higher Secondary School information as well? Or just the Bachelor Degree information is enough?
Furthermore, if i must add Secondary and Higher Secondary details, then what will be the Qualification Type? "Other Qualification or Award recornised by assessing authority", or "Other - Non AQF accrediation" or "Diploma" or "Advance Diploma" or "AQF CertificateIV or III"?


----------



## ScotDownUnder

JamesSultan said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> According to ACS assessment result, I have a Bachelor's Degree with Major in Computing. In my ACS application, I also submitted my high school certificates (10th and 12th Standard) along with my Bachelor Degree to support my application.
> Now i am about to submit my EOI and have a question:
> In Education history section of EOI, do i have to add Secondary School and Higher Secondary School information as well? Or just the Bachelor Degree information is enough?
> Furthermore, if i must add Secondary and Higher Secondary details, then what will be the Qualification Type? "Other Qualification or Award recornised by assessing authority", or "Other - Non AQF accrediation" or "Diploma" or "Advance Diploma" or "AQF CertificateIV or III"?


I don't imagine it does any harm to put your high school details down; however, I also don't see what value it would add.
For the EOI, they won't make a difference.
I've not put mine down in my visa application. If the case officer comes back and tells me they want them, I'll update you.


----------



## singhexpat20

Hi all,

I have done my ACS in April 2014, I had exp of 7yrs for which i received 5 points, now my experience increased by 2years but with a new company, can you please let me know is there any possibility of adding experience in the existing ACS or should I undergo ACS again ? Thanks in advance .


----------



## prashantbhagat

Hi,

I would request you to please review the Reference Letter content. My Company has finally conveyed they are not going to issue me a Roles and Responsibility Letter.

One of my Manager is issuing me the Reference Letter.

Also what document do I need to submit to DIBP. Are the reference letter to be submitted to ACS differs from DIBP.


Reference Letter Content



EMPLOYMENT REFERENCE

Date: XX/XX/XXXX 

To whomsoever it may concern

I have known Mr. XXXXX XXXXXX in variety of capacity for many years. He is working on a full time basis in XXXXXXXXX (Organization Name), as Designation. He is employed since XXXXX, 20XX. 

He performed the following duties during his tenure in the organization.
•	XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
•	XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
•	XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


If you have any further questions, please do not hesitate to contact me at the below number / email

Sincerely,





Name: XXXXXXXXXXXX
Designation: XXXXXXXXXXXXXX
Organization: XXXXXXXXXXXXXX 
Email Id: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
Number: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## KeeDa

prashantbhagat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would request you to please review the Reference Letter content. My Company has finally conveyed they are not going to issue me a Roles and Responsibility Letter.
> 
> One of my Manager is issuing me the Reference Letter.
> 
> Also what document do I need to submit to DIBP. Are the reference letter to be submitted to ACS differs from DIBP.
> 
> 
> Reference Letter Content
> 
> 
> 
> EMPLOYMENT REFERENCE
> 
> Date: XX/XX/XXXX
> 
> To whomsoever it may concern
> 
> I have known Mr. XXXXX XXXXXX in variety of capacity for many years. He is working on a full time basis in XXXXXXXXX (Organization Name), as Designation. He is employed since XXXXX, 20XX.
> 
> He performed the following duties during his tenure in the organization.
> •	XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
> •	XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
> •	XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
> 
> 
> If you have any further questions, please do not hesitate to contact me at the below number / email
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name: XXXXXXXXXXXX
> Designation: XXXXXXXXXXXXXX
> Organization: XXXXXXXXXXXXXX
> Email Id: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
> Number: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


If on company letterhead, it should still be approved by the HR as a standard practice for issuing references on letterhead. If this is not possible, consider a statutory declaration from your manager instead.

The reference/ SD to be submitted to DIBP has to be the exact same one which you used for ACS. If period after ACS till invitation fetched you additional work points, then another new reference/ SD should be submitted in your visa application to cover the period after ACS till invitation.


----------



## osteo80

Hi,

I am in a process of reassessment of an ACS result under a different ANZSCO code. I know that I would have to link my new application to the old one. My question will I have a new reference number for the new assessment as when I link my new one to the old one, all the previous documents of the old one are imported into my new application.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## KeeDa

osteo80 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in a process of reassessment of an ACS result under a different ANZSCO code. I know that I would have to link my new application to the old one. My question will I have a new reference number for the new assessment as when I link my new one to the old one, all the previous documents of the old one are imported into my new application.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


New reference number, a fresh new assessment result without any link or relation to the older one.


----------



## sumitn

Dear Members:

Can anyone share a filled RPL for Business analyst (261111)? 

Any report which was taken as a base by you for writing your RPL. Or if anyone has purchase report from rpl-it.com.

Thanks in advance
Sumit


----------



## hitlin37

Hi,

In order to get spouse points, my spouse need to meet following requirements:

1. Age 
2. English Language Ability 
3. A suitable skills assessment in a nominated occupation on the same Skilled Occupation List used for your application.

I am confused about the 3rd point. Under which ANZSCO code should I assess my spouse skills to get positive assessment. Either 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer or 261313 - Software Engineer. Her roles and responsibilities are more matching with 261313 and ICT units are more matching with 263111.

I am applying under 261312 Developer Programmer 

Following are her skills details:

Bachelor of Engineering in Electronics and Communication Engineering Completed in June 2012

Total Experience: 2 years 10 months as Test Engineer

She has been working since April, 2013 and her Professional Summary is as follows:
Designing and Reviewing of Test cases and test scenarios from testing
requirements (Product Backlog Items)/ or Technical specification.
Test Execution management and Defect Management Using MTM, TFS and
Team track.
Creating Unit and Integration test scripts in C# using visual studio and executing in Nunit and Selenium framework.

Thanks
hitlin


----------



## Andology

wrong quote


----------



## KeeDa

hitlin37 said:


> Hi,
> 
> In order to get spouse points, my spouse need to meet following requirements:
> 
> 1. Age
> 2. English Language Ability
> 3. A suitable skills assessment in a nominated occupation on the same Skilled Occupation List used for your application.
> 
> I am confused about the 3rd point. Under which ANZSCO code should I assess my spouse skills to get positive assessment. Either 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer or 261313 - Software Engineer. Her roles and responsibilities are more matching with 261313 and ICT units are more matching with 263111.
> 
> I am applying under 261312 Developer Programmer
> 
> Following are her skills details:
> 
> Bachelor of Engineering in Electronics and Communication Engineering Completed in June 2012
> 
> Total Experience: 2 years 10 months as Test Engineer
> 
> She has been working since April, 2013 and her Professional Summary is as follows:
> Designing and Reviewing of Test cases and test scenarios from testing
> requirements (Product Backlog Items)/ or Technical specification.
> Test Execution management and Defect Management Using MTM, TFS and
> Team track.
> Creating Unit and Integration test scripts in C# using visual studio and executing in Nunit and Selenium framework.
> 
> Thanks
> hitlin


You are in a tight spot here. If you go with 263111, the work responsibilities/ skills won't match with this occupation and hence it won't receive a positive outcome even though the core units do match. As for 261313, although the skills match, due to the unrelated core units (degree), ACS will require you to have at least 4 years of work experience to be able to give a positive assessment. From what I can see, at least at this moment, you won't be able to benefit from partner points.


----------



## sumitn

prashantbhagat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would request you to please review the Reference Letter content. My Company has finally conveyed they are not going to issue me a Roles and Responsibility Letter.
> 
> One of my Manager is issuing me the Reference Letter.
> 
> Also what document do I need to submit to DIBP. Are the reference letter to be submitted to ACS differs from DIBP.
> 
> 
> Reference Letter Content
> 
> 
> 
> EMPLOYMENT REFERENCE
> 
> Date: XX/XX/XXXX
> 
> To whomsoever it may concern
> 
> I have known Mr. XXXXX XXXXXX in variety of capacity for many years. He is working on a full time basis in XXXXXXXXX (Organization Name), as Designation. He is employed since XXXXX, 20XX.
> 
> He performed the following duties during his tenure in the organization.
> •	XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
> •	XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
> •	XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
> 
> 
> If you have any further questions, please do not hesitate to contact me at the below number / email
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name: XXXXXXXXXXXX
> Designation: XXXXXXXXXXXXXX
> Organization: XXXXXXXXXXXXXX
> Email Id: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
> Number: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX



Hi Prashant Bhagat,

Check this discussion on another topic, especially page 61 where you fill find a sample of declaration used by another member.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...7-statutory-declaration-format-merged-61.html

Br
Sumit


----------



## sabooo

Does anyone have idea how much time it takes for the stage 4 to complete 'Application is being assessed by an Authorised Assesor'. My case after more then a week today moved to stage 4. Just wondering how much more time its gonna take. thx


----------



## haisergeant

About one or two days you will be receiving your ACS result. No need to worry since ACS process is really fast these days.


----------



## abhishek.kiet

I would just like to ask a quick question to you which I have not been able to receive ans to from a very long time. Tried discussing it with various consultants but each one comes back with a different response.

Do I qualify for PR with State Sponsorship (190)? Below are my details.

1. Age - 24/08/1984 (31 years) ==> 30
==============================
2. IELTS - L(6.5), R(6.5), W(6.5), S (7) ==> 0
==============================
3. Bachelors in Technology (Computer Science) ==> 15
==============================
4.Tough Thing for me to understand
==============================
Work Experience without Break starts from 25/07/2008 - Organization A
Travelled to Australia (15/4/2011 - 02/10/2013)
Travelled back to India (03-10-2013 - 20/12/2013)
Travelled back to Australia (21/12/2013 - 20/03/2014)
Travelled Back to India (21/03/2014 - Till date) - Experience from Org A & Org B (Also includes UK experience)
==============================
5. State Sponsorship will give me another 5 points.
==============================

Questions:::
1. How many points can I get for my Aus & Overseas Experience? As on today and in April 2016?
2. Should I apply for ACS now or should I wait till April 2016 to claim 5 points of overseas experience?
3. What are the chances of getting state sponsorship with IELTS score of 6.5 in all bands?
4. Is business Visa experience in Australia considered as Australian Experience or Overseas Experience.


----------



## georgestanley032

You are nearly 2 months for the entire process. As i checked most of the people, they getting the result letter within 2 months or 3 months for the entire process. So desperate with the result letter right now.


----------



## sridharv86

Hi,
I'm a newbie to this forum. I'm just starting the PR process and have an interesting case for the ACS assessment on qualification for ICT Business Analyst. I did my bachelors in Information Technology with a lot of courses listed in the ICT course list. However, I did a one-year full-time post grad in General Management which will now be my tertiary qualification, I guess. The post grad course does not have the needed courses to get me through to the ICT major category, unfortunately  So, is it ok if I don't list my post grad during the ACS assessment? or, can i upload both my bachelors and post-grad courses during ACS assessment submission and ACS will take both of them into consideration for qualification assessment?


----------



## polashbu

Does it mean that previous assessment could be changed?

in my last assessment my degree was counted as a bachelor. if i link that assessment with the new assessment what is the chance of considering the previous one. FYI my last assessment was done on 20 jan 2014 it means it will be valid till 20 jan 2016. 

i am worried about the education part as now a days most of my friends received the associate degree instead of bachelor.

please give your expert opinion.
.




KeeDa said:


> New reference number, a fresh new assessment result without any link or relation to the older one.


----------



## suruchikhanna

Hello All,

Need Some input.
I completed by Bachelor of Computer Applications and then Master of Computer Applications (MCA) in 2015. I have No work exp. 

My husband is applying for 261111 code as he did his MBA and has 1 year of Work Ex.
So for both of us we have Zero points considering the Work ex.

The idea is to claim 5 points to reach a total of 60.

I am not very sure under which code I should apply for ACS.
Can some one please guide me. 

Regards,
Suruchi


----------



## mukeshsharma

i All , 

I have some confusion regarding the work ex and its points - 

ACS accepted my work ex as relevant after 1st October 2011 till December 2015 . So its 4 Year and 1 month. 

Out of this 4 years 1 month , 

Australia work ex- 2 Years 5 Months 

Overseas work ex - 1 Years 10 Months India 


can i keep , Australia Work Ex as 1 year and rest as Overseas work ex as i work for Indian BPO company and claim my 3 Year 1 Month . as overseas . I have Indian pay slips to support it [ as i wrk for indian company and get local salary too ] . I am based in India these days .since last one year . 

in the i want , my experience of 4 years 3 months should be counted as 1 years Australia +3 years 3 months as overseas , , 

Let me know if you guys think i can do that , when they are recognizing 3 years of overseas experience , what will stop them from accepting 1.5 years of Aussie + 1.5 years of overseas work exp. [ After all it is also workex , correct ? ] 

Seniors please help in my case please ??? Please respond urgently guys .


----------



## mukeshsharma

I think needs to be confirmed with DIAC / BORDER , can anyone provide me their mail id / contact info so that i can directly ask this question to them ? cant take chances as its a matter of $ 4000 
----------------------------------------




mukeshsharma said:


> i All ,
> 
> I have some confusion regarding the work ex and its points -
> 
> ACS accepted my work ex as relevant after 1st October 2011 till December 2015 . So its 4 Year and 1 month.
> 
> Out of this 4 years 1 month ,
> 
> Australia work ex- 2 Years 5 Months
> 
> Overseas work ex - 1 Years 10 Months India
> 
> 
> can i keep , Australia Work Ex as 1 year and rest as Overseas work ex as i work for Indian BPO company and claim my 3 Year 1 Month . as overseas . I have Indian pay slips to support it [ as i wrk for indian company and get local salary too ] . I am based in India these days .since last one year .
> 
> in the i want , my experience of 4 years 3 months should be counted as 1 years Australia +3 years 3 months as overseas , ,
> 
> Let me know if you guys think i can do that , when they are recognizing 3 years of overseas experience , what will stop them from accepting 1.5 years of Aussie + 1.5 years of overseas work exp. [ After all it is also workex , correct ? ]
> 
> Seniors please help in my case please ??? Please respond urgently guys .


----------



## yogesh11

sridharv86 said:


> Hi,
> I'm a newbie to this forum. I'm just starting the PR process and have an interesting case for the ACS assessment on qualification for ICT Business Analyst. I did my bachelors in Information Technology with a lot of courses listed in the ICT course list. However, I did a one-year full-time post grad in General Management which will now be my tertiary qualification, I guess. The post grad course does not have the needed courses to get me through to the ICT major category, unfortunately  So, is it ok if I don't list my post grad during the ACS assessment? or, can i upload both my bachelors and post-grad courses during ACS assessment submission and ACS will take both of them into consideration for qualification assessment?


Hi sridharv86,

In either case they will consider your bachelor's in IT as ICT Major, depending on your relevant work experience as B.A to match the suitability criteria.

Regards,
Yogesh


----------



## KeeDa

abhishek.kiet said:


> I would just like to ask a quick question to you which I have not been able to receive ans to from a very long time. Tried discussing it with various consultants but each one comes back with a different response.
> 
> Do I qualify for PR with State Sponsorship (190)? Below are my details.
> 
> 1. Age - 24/08/1984 (31 years) ==> 30
> ==============================
> 2. IELTS - L(6.5), R(6.5), W(6.5), S (7) ==> 0
> ==============================
> 3. Bachelors in Technology (Computer Science) ==> 15
> ==============================
> 4.Tough Thing for me to understand
> ==============================
> Work Experience without Break starts from 25/07/2008 - Organization A
> Travelled to Australia (15/4/2011 - 02/10/2013)
> Travelled back to India (03-10-2013 - 20/12/2013)
> Travelled back to Australia (21/12/2013 - 20/03/2014)
> Travelled Back to India (21/03/2014 - Till date) - Experience from Org A & Org B (Also includes UK experience)
> ==============================
> 5. State Sponsorship will give me another 5 points.
> ==============================
> 
> Questions:::
> 1. How many points can I get for my Aus & Overseas Experience? As on today and in April 2016?
> 2. Should I apply for ACS now or should I wait till April 2016 to claim 5 points of overseas experience?
> 3. What are the chances of getting state sponsorship with IELTS score of 6.5 in all bands?
> 4. Is business Visa experience in Australia considered as Australian Experience or Overseas Experience.


I counted 2 years and 8 months of Australian work experience, which gives you 5 points. After 2 years deduction from the rest 5 years and 4 months of your overseas experience, you will gain another 5 points. So, total 10 points from work experience.

1. 5 + 5 = 10. Even in June 2016, you will still be in the 3 to 5 overseas work experience bracket, and still would be 5 points for overseas work experience.

2. Apply now. Even if your points were to increase in Apr/ Jun (which the won't due to initial 2 years being deducted), you need not wait until then to apply to ACS.

3. Depends on the state to which you wish to apply. Some need IELTS 7, some need a job contract, etc. You will have to find out which state sponsors your occupation and study their sponsorship requirements.

4. I am not too sure about this, and have asked Jeeten for his thoughts. You can also email to [email protected] and seek their guidance about this.


----------



## KeeDa

sridharv86 said:


> Hi,
> I'm a newbie to this forum. I'm just starting the PR process and have an interesting case for the ACS assessment on qualification for ICT Business Analyst. I did my bachelors in Information Technology with a lot of courses listed in the ICT course list. However, I did a one-year full-time post grad in General Management which will now be my tertiary qualification, I guess. The post grad course does not have the needed courses to get me through to the ICT major category, unfortunately  So, is it ok if I don't list my post grad during the ACS assessment? or, can i upload both my bachelors and post-grad courses during ACS assessment submission and ACS will take both of them into consideration for qualification assessment?


Submit both of them and leave it to them to assess those. Most probably, they will not consider the masters as relevant to your occupation and skip it (and not even list it in the result). This does not affect you in anyway because your bachelors still is relevant to your occupation and that will be considered in their calculations.


----------



## KeeDa

polashbu said:


> Does it mean that previous assessment could be changed?
> 
> in my last assessment my degree was counted as a bachelor. if i link that assessment with the new assessment what is the chance of considering the previous one. FYI my last assessment was done on 20 jan 2014 it means it will be valid till 20 jan 2016.
> 
> i am worried about the education part as now a days most of my friends received the associate degree instead of bachelor.
> 
> please give your expert opinion.
> .


Yes, it could be changed if they've changed any rules especially of concern to you- regarding assessing a degree as Bachelors or Associate.


----------



## KeeDa

suruchikhanna said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Need Some input.
> I completed by Bachelor of Computer Applications and then Master of Computer Applications (MCA) in 2015. I have No work exp.
> 
> My husband is applying for 261111 code as he did his MBA and has 1 year of Work Ex.
> So for both of us we have Zero points considering the Work ex.
> 
> The idea is to claim 5 points to reach a total of 60.
> 
> I am not very sure under which code I should apply for ACS.
> Can some one please guide me.
> 
> Regards,
> Suruchi


Sorry to break this to you, but at the moment, neither of you are eligible to receive a positive assessment for 261111. ACS requires you to have at least 2 years (could be 4/ 5/ 6/ etc- depends on your education qualification) of work experience to give you the skilled title.

Edit: We already know that they require 2 years of work experience as a BA (responsibilities matching with 261111) from someone who graduated MCA.


----------



## KeeDa

mukeshsharma said:


> i All ,
> 
> I have some confusion regarding the work ex and its points -
> 
> ACS accepted my work ex as relevant after 1st October 2011 till December 2015 . So its 4 Year and 1 month.
> 
> Out of this 4 years 1 month ,
> 
> Australia work ex- 2 Years 5 Months
> 
> Overseas work ex - 1 Years 10 Months India
> 
> 
> can i keep , Australia Work Ex as 1 year and rest as Overseas work ex as i work for Indian BPO company and claim my 3 Year 1 Month . as overseas . I have Indian pay slips to support it [ as i wrk for indian company and get local salary too ] . I am based in India these days .since last one year .
> 
> in the i want , my experience of 4 years 3 months should be counted as 1 years Australia +3 years 3 months as overseas , ,
> 
> Let me know if you guys think i can do that , when they are recognizing 3 years of overseas experience , what will stop them from accepting 1.5 years of Aussie + 1.5 years of overseas work exp. [ After all it is also workex , correct ? ]
> 
> Seniors please help in my case please ??? Please respond urgently guys .


IMO, it would be incorrect to claim onshore work experience under offshore just to gain points.



mukeshsharma said:


> I think needs to be confirmed with DIAC / BORDER , can anyone provide me their mail id / contact info so that i can directly ask this question to them ? cant take chances as its a matter of $ 4000
> ----------------------------------------


You can ask them at [email protected]
I am not sure about these days, but last year, they replied to me after about 15 days.


----------



## KeeDa

suruchikhanna said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Need Some input.
> I completed by Bachelor of Computer Applications and then Master of Computer Applications (MCA) in 2015. I have No work exp.
> 
> My husband is applying for 261111 code as he did his MBA and has 1 year of Work Ex.
> So for both of us we have Zero points considering the Work ex.
> 
> The idea is to claim 5 points to reach a total of *60*.
> 
> I am not very sure under which code I should apply for ACS.
> Can some one please guide me.
> 
> Regards,
> Suruchi





KeeDa said:


> Sorry to break this to you, but at the moment, neither of you are eligible to receive a positive assessment for 261111. ACS requires you to have at least 2 years (could be 4/ 5/ 6/ etc- depends on your education qualification) of work experience to give you the skilled title.
> 
> Edit: We already know that they require 2 years of work experience as a BA (responsibilities matching with 261111) from someone who graduated MCA.


To add: Cut-off for 261111 (ICT BA) is at 65 points since more than a year and I don't see it coming down to 60 anytime soon; and even if it does, the huge backlog (60 pointers ahead of you) will mean a very long wait.


----------



## sridharv86

KeeDa said:


> Submit both of them and leave it to them to assess those. Most probably, they will not consider the masters as relevant to your occupation and skip it (and not even list it in the result). This does not affect you in anyway because your bachelors still is relevant to your occupation and that will be considered in their calculations.


Thanks much KeeDa..


----------



## suruchikhanna

KeeDa said:


> To add: Cut-off for 261111 (ICT BA) is at 65 points since more than a year and I don't see it coming down to 60 anytime soon; and even if it does, the huge backlog (60 pointers ahead of you) will mean a very long wait.


Thanks for the update!!!


----------



## prashantbhagat

*ACS Skill Assessment*

Hi, 

Do we also need to send the hard copies of document for ACS Skill Assessment.

Thanks,
PKB


----------



## amangarg

waiting for my ACS assessment, currently at stage 4


----------



## amangarg

nope you dont need to send hard copies


----------



## polashbu

prashantbhagat said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do we also need to send the hard copies of document for ACS Skill Assessment.
> 
> Thanks,
> PKB


no.you only need the notarized scanned copies documents.


----------



## Vinods

I need some help with applying for an Australian PR under 189 or 190. Please let me know if I stand a chance with below details.

My details are:
**********************************
DOB: 13-04-1976, Married with 2 kids
**********************************
Work Exp : 12+ years total in IT - UI technologies. starting from Aug 2001 till March 2015.
**************************************
IELTS score - L/R/W/S - 9/7/7/7 
**************************************

Education:
**************************************
Bcom (1998 from Delhi University)
**************************************
3 years Diploma in computers (NIIT, 2000)
**************************************
MSC-IT from Karnataka State Open Univ. in 2004, (1 year course as it was a lateral entry into 3rd semester based on my NIIT Diploma)
****************************************
My queries are 
1. My basic regular education is Bcom and I have IT experience. Secondly the MSC-IT (distance learning) i did was a lateral entry directly into 3rd semester based on my Diploma in computers for 3 years from NIIT (this is again private education). Would this be considered?

2. So if I apply with ACS for evaluation of my education and professional experience, would ACS consider my MSC as masters and if not how many years of work experience would be deducted? Even if they consider still how many yrs of experience would be deducted?

Regards


----------



## Prash2533

Hi All,

My B.Tech degree has my name as PARSHANT whereas all my detail mark sheets have my name as PRASHANT. Can it be a concern during assessment?

Thanks in advance


----------



## twid

Hi All,
How payment works?
There are two options credit card and Direct Deposit.
For Credit Card can we use debit card? So can have immediate payment


----------



## rahulraju2008

twid said:


> Hi All,
> How payment works?
> There are two options credit card and Direct Deposit.
> For Credit Card can we use debit card? So can have immediate payment


Any VISA credit card with a credit limit of more than Rs 25000 should work easily! Payment gets sent immediately to ACS.


----------



## twid

Thanks


----------



## Prash2533

Hi,

I have to apply for migration skill assessment through ACS. I have a concern regarding difference in my name spelling in passport and degree certificate. My passport bears my name as Prashant Bhardwaj whereas my Degree certificate and transcript carry the name spellings as Parshant Bhardwaj. 
Is this acceptable or i need to get a duplicate document issued with correct spellings. If this is objectionable, is there any way to resolve it? Please guide.

Thanks,
Prashant


----------



## kaukuti

*My reply in blue below your questions.* I need some help with applying for an Australian PR under 189 or 190. Please let me know if I stand a chance with below details.

My details are:
**********************************
DOB: 13-04-1976, Married with 2 kids
**********************************
Work Exp : 12+ years total in IT - UI technologies. starting from Aug 2001 till March 2015.
**************************************
IELTS score - L/R/W/S - 9/7/7/7 
**************************************

Education:
**************************************
Bcom (1998 from Delhi University)
**************************************
3 years Diploma in computers (NIIT, 2000)
**************************************
MSC-IT from Karnataka State Open Univ. in 2004, (1 year course as it was a lateral entry into 3rd semester based on my NIIT Diploma)
****************************************
My queries are 
1. My basic regular education is Bcom and I have IT experience. Secondly the MSC-IT (distance learning) i did was a lateral entry directly into 3rd semester based on my Diploma in computers for 3 years from NIIT (this is again private education). Would this be considered?

*Depends on your courses in both NIIT diploma and MScIT. I am of the opinion that it should be considered.*

2. So if I apply with ACS for evaluation of my education and professional experience, would ACS consider my MSC as masters and if not how many years of work experience would be deducted? Even if they consider still how many yrs of experience would be deducted?

*Two years if your MScIT is considered to have major in Computing sciences otherwise four years. Your work experience should also be relevant to your choosen profession in SOL.*


----------



## kaukuti

Prash2533 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have to apply for migration skill assessment through ACS. I have a concern regarding difference in my name spelling in passport and degree certificate. My passport bears my name as Prashant Bhardwaj whereas my Degree certificate and transcript carry the name spellings as Parshant Bhardwaj.
> Is this acceptable or i need to get a duplicate document issued with correct spellings. If this is objectionable, is there any way to resolve it? Please guide.
> 
> Thanks,
> Prashant


May be you can get a certificate from relevant authority, eg magistrate, saying that the person with those two names are the same.


----------



## prashantbhagat

*Some Query on ACS*

I have done my MCA (Full time). I had my ACS done in 2012. At that time I had not got my Bachelor’s Degree Assessed. I have to do my assessment once again as the earlier assessment has expired. 
•	Please let me know if I have to get my Bachelor’s Degree (Physics Honors) assessed too
•	Is MCA qualification assessed as having an ICT major (means 2 years of my Work Exp. will be deducted or will it be more).

Thanks,
PKB


----------



## kaukuti

prashantbhagat said:


> I have done my MCA (Full time). I had my ACS done in 2012. At that time I had not got my Bachelor’s Degree Assessed. I have to do my assessment once again as the earlier assessment has expired.
> •	Please let me know if I have to get my Bachelor’s Degree (Physics Honors) assessed too
> •	Is MCA qualification assessed as having an ICT major (means 2 years of my Work Exp. will be deducted or will it be more).
> 
> Thanks,
> PKB


The ACS guidelines says that 

A post graduate qualification (Graduate Diploma or Masters) that do not require a Bachelor with an ICT major for entry into the course, must have:
• A minimum of 3 semesters or at least 1.5 years of full-time study 
• At least 2 semesters or 1 year of full-time equivalent ICT content
• A minimum of 12 units or subjects (overseas degrees may contain less units or subjects)
• 50% ICT content for a 2 year Graduate Diploma or Masters qualification
• 33% ICT content for a 3 year Graduate Diploma or Masters qualification

So your MCA should be considered as ICT Major. In that case 2 years of your experience will be deducted. Regarding your first question, I believe you should also submit your Bachelor’s Degree (Physics Honors) certificate for assessment. 

PS: It is a wise idea to provide them the older assessment letter (ACS) along with a note mentioning what has changed. This might speed things up. Good Luck!


----------



## indychans

*ACS experience deduction*

Hi all,

I have received a positive response from ACS for skill 261312 (Developer Programmer) in Jan, 2016
ACS recognised MCA as a major in computing and counted experience starting from Jan 2008

However, they have deducted 3.5 years of experience (My first job started from Aug 2004). So my total experience counted to 8 years.

I am claiming points for both Australia (3 yrs 11 months) & overseas exp as well.

Can the 11 months be claimed for overseas exp while applying EOI, otherwise I don't have 5 years for claiming additional point.

Secondly, why has ACS deducted 3.5 years of my overall experience.

Please help.


----------



## KeeDa

indychans said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have received a positive response from ACS for skill 261312 (Developer Programmer) in Jan, 2016
> ACS recognised MCA as a major in computing and counted experience starting from Jan 2008
> 
> However, they have deducted 3.5 years of experience (My first job started from Aug 2004). So my total experience counted to 8 years.
> 
> I am claiming points for both Australia (3 yrs 11 months) & overseas exp as well.
> 
> Can the 11 months be claimed for overseas exp while applying EOI, otherwise I don't have 5 years for claiming additional point.
> 
> Secondly, why has ACS deducted 3.5 years of my overall experience.
> 
> Please help.


You cannot mix or incorrectly specify your work experience location just to gain maximum possible points. It would only mean trouble later on if you do so.

As for deducting 3.5 years- they deduct either 2 from the past 10 years or 4 anytime in the past whichever gives you the earliest possible skill-met-date (i.e. whichever option gives you the maximum possible points for work experience).


----------



## indychans

*ACS experience deduction*



KeeDa said:


> You cannot mix or incorrectly specify your work experience location just to gain maximum possible points. It would only mean trouble later on if you do so.
> 
> As for deducting 3.5 years- they deduct either 2 from the past 10 years or 4 anytime in the past whichever gives you the earliest possible skill-met-date (i.e. whichever option gives you the maximum possible points for work experience).


Thanks for the suggestions.

This means that ACS did not consider any exp more than 10 yrs for me and additionally deducted 2 yrs on top of it. Due to this I am left with 8yrs ex and 55 points
Should I go for a re-assessment (review or appeal) asking to reconsider my experience. Does ACS entertain through mails?

Can I go for any state sponsorships as an option, are there any states sponsoring now. 

Please advise.


----------



## KeeDa

indychans said:


> Thanks for the suggestions.
> 
> This means that ACS did not consider any exp more than 10 yrs for me and additionally deducted 2 yrs on top of it. Due to this I am left with 8yrs ex and 55 points
> Should I go for a re-assessment (review or appeal) asking to reconsider my experience. Does ACS entertain through mails?
> 
> Can I go for any state sponsorships as an option, are there any states sponsoring now.
> 
> Please advise.


I don't think appeal will help as it is not any mistake from their side. The rules are clearly stated as such in the Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf

Sponsorship for your occupation is open at the moment at NSW, VIC, NT, TAS, and SA (under special conditions); but you will have to check each states' website to know about any other eligibility criteria there may be (like VIC requires IELTS 7+, etc).


----------



## blessdivs

*ACS Assessment Query*

Hi All, request you to pls answer the below query.
I am trying for Australia PR, have already written PTE-A and scored good (20 points), have 30 points from age and 15 points from higher education (B.Tech & MBA). Total = 65 pts.
Next step is to do the ACS Skill Assessment. I did my B.Tech in Mechanical Engg and then worked as a Test Engineer with an IT company for 3.5 years. 
1. Can I get my skill assessed under ANZSO - 261313 (Software Engg) as Software Tester falls under CSOL?
2. My educational qualification will not match the ICT units. How to go about it? Is that enough reason to be graded as negative or Skill Insufficient?

Thanking you in advance.


----------



## John Page

blessdivs said:


> Hi All, request you to pls answer the below query.
> I am trying for Australia PR, have already written PTE-A and scored good (20 points), have 30 points from age and 15 points from higher education (B.Tech & MBA). Total = 65 pts.
> Next step is to do the ACS Skill Assessment. I did my B.Tech in Mechanical Engg and then worked as a Test Engineer with an IT company for 3.5 years.
> 1. Can I get my skill assessed under ANZSO - 261313 (Software Engg) as Software Tester falls under CSOL?
> 2. My educational qualification will not match the ICT units. How to go about it? Is that enough reason to be graded as negative or Skill Insufficient?
> 
> Thanking you in advance.


You better check roles & responsibilities required under your occupation. If it matches your current job profile then you can go ahead with it. You will only get negative assessment, when your current job profile is not in sync with this occupations roles & responsibilities.


----------



## Tripank14

KeeDa said:


> You cannot mix or incorrectly specify your work experience location just to gain maximum possible points. It would only mean trouble later on if you do so.
> 
> As for deducting 3.5 years- they deduct either 2 from the past 10 years or 4 anytime in the past whichever gives you the earliest possible skill-met-date (i.e. whichever option gives you the maximum possible points for work experience).


Ok now this creates a question in my mind prior to submitting by ACS.

I have total 9 years of total exp with 8 months exp in Australia . I was hoping for 9-4 ( acs deduction)=5 years of exp being considered for points assessment i.e (10 points)

But if I mention 8 months of aus exp than will they calculate my exp in following manner:
Exp in australia - 8 months i.e 0 points)
and outside australia 4yrs 4 months i.e i get 5 points .

I will loose on much needed 5 points  ...do they not consider the complete experience if Aus. exp is below an year ?


----------



## KeeDa

Tripank14 said:


> Ok now this creates a question in my mind prior to submitting by ACS.
> 
> I have total 9 years of total exp with 8 months exp in Australia . I was hoping for 9-4 ( acs deduction)=5 years of exp being considered for points assessment i.e (10 points)
> 
> But if I mention 8 months of aus exp than will they calculate my exp in following manner:
> Exp in australia - 8 months i.e 0 points)
> and outside australia 4yrs 4 months i.e i get 5 points .
> 
> I will loose on much needed 5 points  ...do they not consider the complete experience if Aus. exp is below an year ?


Unfortunately, that is how it is. They consider initial 4 years of your work as experience that was required for you to become skilled, and this is irrespective of the work location.


----------



## prashantbhagat

*Some Query on ACS*

Hi,

I would be going for my ACS Assessment next week.

1. As part of my job I worked at client sites in Europe and North America. Do I need to specify in the Reference Letter (by one of my Seniors) that I have worked in those countries. Is it essential or just my roles and responsibilities needs to be mentioned.

2. Post my MCA I have worked 12+ years as Business Analyst. How much experience ACS will deduct.

Regards,
PKB


----------



## kaukuti

prashantbhagat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would be going for my ACS Assessment next week.
> 
> 1. As part of my job I worked at client sites in Europe and North America. Do I need to specify in the Reference Letter (by one of my Seniors) that I have worked in those countries. Is it essential or just my roles and responsibilities needs to be mentioned.
> 
> 2. Post my MCA I have worked 12+ years as Business Analyst. How much experience ACS will deduct.
> 
> Regards,
> PKB


1. Yes please do mention, because when you submit Form 80, PCC etc later, there might be some discrepancy, which might be unwanted. 

2. Most likely 2 years


----------



## Tripank14

That's unfortunate. thus 4 initial years for suitability and 8 months of Aus because i havent completed a min of one year. Given that my WP has expired and there is no visibility of me going to aus in near future. In such a case can i club 8 months as total exp outside australia and claim it.

Is this considered appropriate or not. Anyone having faced such a situation or aware of DIBP/CO's manner of dealing with it please suggest o me what to do.


----------



## prashantbhagat

kaukuti said:


> 1. Yes please do mention, because when you submit Form 80, PCC etc later, there might be some discrepancy, which might be unwanted.
> 
> 2. Most likely 2 years


Hi Kakuti,

Thanks a lot for your response.
But I had just one query.

How does it matter regarding discrepancy. Since in the reference letter I have not mentioned the date from when to when I was working at Client Site. Reference Letter only describes about my Role and Responsibility and a brief one liner that I have worked at Client Site (Country Name). Also stay in any country would be judged by my Passport stamping.

Could you please help me in clearing my doubts

The PCC which I will give to Australian Authority would be having the exact date (Just FYI - I have stayed in only one country for more than Six month ad I think one need to give the PCC for only the place where you have stayed for more than six month. Please answer.

Regards,
PKB


----------



## Lexa111

Hello Guys,

I need your advice badly. I am quite confused here. I have done my Bachelors of Engg in Computer Science and technology. Worked for 2 years as a software Engineer and then went to England to do management degree and worked in business there. Came back 2 1/2 years ago and have been working in business Sales/marketing. 

My question is shall I submit ACS on this basis as then I can go for 189?? Do you think it will be easier? What documents you have to submit for ACS please? Payslips? reference letter? And anything else? 

I appreciate all the views thank you very much.


----------



## vish555

Hello All , 

I am comparatively new to this forum . Just trying to figure out how much point i would need in PTE . Below are my details . Can you help me calculate my points .

Age 29
7+ years of IT experience 
B.Tech in Information technology(2004 to 2008)
Spouse has done full time BCA and MCA in correspondence 
She has 5 years of IT experience .


----------



## ozimmi16

vish555 said:


> Hello All ,
> 
> I am comparatively new to this forum . Just trying to figure out how much point i would need in PTE . Below are my details . Can you help me calculate my points .
> 
> Age 29
> 7+ years of IT experience
> B.Tech in Information technology(2004 to 2008)
> Spouse has done full time BCA and MCA in correspondence
> She has 5 years of IT experience .



Age - 30
Work - 2yrs will be deducted by ACS thus 5yrs, so you can claim atleast 10, since your experience is related to ICT Major
Education - 15
Spouse - 5

Total - 60


No points are awarded for competent English.
You can receive 10 points for proficient English or 20 points for superior English. So you can try to get somewhere between 54 - 90, to be able to claim points for ENGLISH, thus accumulating more points.

Hope this helps. You can look in at border.gov.au


----------



## ozimmi16

*ACS Tax returns*

Dear Expats,
I am a Developer programmer - 5years experience

June 9,2008 - October 22,2009 (18 months/1.6yrs) with an MNC
June 1,2012 - Present i.e.., February 1,2016 (44 months/ 3.8yrs) with a local organization who got incorporated as a private organization in 2015 November.


With the MNC, since everything was streamlined I have all the documents required and get the rest by writing to the HR.

On the other hand, my salary with the second organization kept fluctuating based on the projects I kept doing whilst working full time. From June 2012 to November 2013, I received 10K from then on it increased to 25K, 50K and now at 30K. During the said period, I haven't filed any Tax returns because:
1. Intitally the income was less than the taxable amount. 
2. The employer did not cut any TDA or anything and could not issue FORM 16 because they weren't a PVT. LTD company as they are now.

Now that I am starting my process, I learned that I SHOULD have filed a tax returns which one should when they make less than the taxable amount. I got a chance to speak with a CA who said that I can file returns now for 2013-14 & 2014-15 but that a FORM 16 is required!!! As silly as it may sound,my concern is will the CO or anyone from Immigration department raise a red flag upon seeing that I have filed my returns now Almost everyone around me are saying that this would happen. 

Hoping that I would be put out of my misery with a response.

Thanks!


----------



## rahulraju2008

Lexa111 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I need your advice badly. I am quite confused here. I have done my Bachelors of Engg in Computer Science and technology. Worked for 2 years as a software Engineer and then went to England to do management degree and worked in business there. Came back 2 1/2 years ago and have been working in business Sales/marketing.
> 
> My question is shall I submit ACS on this basis as then I can go for 189?? Do you think it will be easier? What documents you have to submit for ACS please? Payslips? reference letter? And anything else?
> 
> I appreciate all the views thank you very much.


Since you have mentioned ACS as your assessing authority I assume you plan to apply to Software Engineer/Developer or Administrator codes. For this even though your CSE BE was a Major in ICT, ACS would still deduct 2 years(minimum) making you ineligible and give you a -ve assessment. Do you have this relevant experience slightly more than 2 years or under that?

Even if you mention your management degree , ACS cannot evaluate that and might refer you elsewhere. If you want to apply for S/w engg. better not to mention your management degree. Not mentioning this also might create complications.

In my opinion I think you would be better off by selecting a code relevant to your current job and getting your skills assessed by the relevant agency.


----------



## prashantbhagat

*ACS help*

Can anyone please help me on this

#17074 (permalink) Add to prashantbhagat's Reputation Report Post 
Old Yesterday, 01:24 PM
prashantbhagat prashantbhagat is online now
New Member


Join Date: Oct 2012
Location: Bangalore
Posts: 19
Rep Power: 0
prashantbhagat is on a distinguished road

Users Flag! Originally from india. Users Flag! Expat in australia.
Default
Quote:
Originally Posted by kaukuti View Post
1. Yes please do mention, because when you submit Form 80, PCC etc later, there might be some discrepancy, which might be unwanted. 

2. Most likely 2 years
Hi Kakuti,

Thanks a lot for your response.
But I had just one query.

How does it matter regarding discrepancy. Since in the reference letter I have not mentioned the date from when to when I was working at Client Site. Reference Letter only describes about my Role and Responsibility and a brief one liner that I have worked at Client Site (Country Name). Also stay in any country would be judged by my Passport stamping.

Could you please help me in clearing my doubts

The PCC which I will give to Australian Authority would be having the exact date (Just FYI - I have stayed in only one country for more than Six month ad I think one need to give the PCC for only the place where you have stayed for more than six month. Please answer.

Regards,
PKB


----------



## rahulraju2008

ozimmi16 said:


> Dear Expats,
> I am a Developer programmer - 5years experience
> 
> June 9,2008 - October 22,2009 (18 months/1.6yrs) with an MNC
> June 1,2012 - Present i.e.., February 1,2016 (44 months/ 3.8yrs) with a local organization who got incorporated as a private organization in 2015 November.
> 
> 
> With the MNC, since everything was streamlined I have all the documents required and get the rest by writing to the HR.
> 
> On the other hand, my salary with the second organization kept fluctuating based on the projects I kept doing whilst working full time. From June 2012 to November 2013, I received 10K from then on it increased to 25K, 50K and now at 30K. During the said period, I haven't filed any Tax returns because:
> 1. Intitally the income was less than the taxable amount.
> 2. The employer did not cut any TDA or anything and could not issue FORM 16 because they weren't a PVT. LTD company as they are now.
> 
> Now that I am starting my process, I learned that I SHOULD have filed a tax returns which one should when they make less than the taxable amount. I got a chance to speak with a CA who said that I can file returns now for 2013-14 & 2014-15 but that a FORM 16 is required!!! As silly as it may sound,my concern is will the CO or anyone from Immigration department raise a red flag upon seeing that I have filed my returns now Almost everyone around me are saying that this would happen.
> 
> Hoping that I would be put out of my misery with a response.
> 
> Thanks!



Hope this helps:

Tax returns(Form 16) are only supporting documents. you haven't mentioned but I assume you also don't have payslips and bankstatments for your 2nd organization.

Would your 2nd employer be able to provide to you with Employment Ref with the below details:
1. That you worked for them full time from June 1,2012 - Present
2. Your Roles & responsiblities 
3. Your Salary details with the statement that you were paid in cash
4. Should be on company letter head with registered company address and contact numbers.

If you can get this then I think you should be good.

HOWEVER, although you may have worked for the company from June 1,2012 but since it was registered only in Nov 2015, technically speaking you have not worked there. I think you need some legal opinion here.

EDIT: On second thoughts, to the CO this might look like you are showing fake experience from June 1,2012 to Nov 2015... no offence meant, but just trying to highlight the possiblities.


----------



## ozimmi16

rahulraju2008 said:


> Hope this helps:
> 
> Tax returns(Form 16) are only supporting documents. you haven't mentioned but I assume you also don't have payslips and bankstatments for your 2nd organization.
> 
> Would your 2nd employer be able to provide to you with Employment Ref with the below details:
> 1. That you worked for them full time from June 1,2012 - Present
> 2. Your Roles & responsiblities
> 3. Your Salary details with the statement that you were paid in cash
> 4. Should be on company letter head with registered company address and contact numbers.
> 
> If you can get this then I think you should be good.
> 
> HOWEVER, although you may have worked for the company from June 1,2012 but since it was registered only in Nov 2015, technically speaking you have not worked there. I think you need some legal opinion here.
> 
> EDIT: On second thoughts, to the CO this might look like you are showing fake experience from June 1,2012 to Nov 2015... no offence meant, but just trying to highlight the possiblities.


Thank you for the reply. Its very helpful. 

The office has been in the same premises since then, so if any verifications are done too then I wont have an issue since its genuine experience  and they do have ITPIN, will that help!:fingerscrossed:

My employer is willing to provide the said documents and I do have bank transactions for the first year when my salary was low but when it has increased instead of doing a NEFT they got the money deposited in the bank because of their own accouting issues.So every month a fixed amount is deposited by them. As I type this down, I do understand what you meant by the CO finding it as fake 


Having said that, everything is genuine but as you rightly pointed out, how do I convince the CO of the same then  and apart from the above mentioned documents what all others should I need to kickstart my ACS application.

P.S:Congratulations on the new addition


----------



## vish555

ozimmi16 said:


> Age - 30
> Work - 2yrs will be deducted by ACS thus 5yrs, so you can claim atleast 10, since your experience is related to ICT Major
> Education - 15
> Spouse - 5
> 
> Total - 60
> 
> 
> No points are awarded for competent English.
> You can receive 10 points for proficient English or 20 points for superior English. So you can try to get somewhere between 54 - 90, to be able to claim points for ENGLISH, thus accumulating more points.
> 
> Hope this helps. You can look in at border.gov.au


Thanks so much ozimmi that was super quick and it really help . One quick question i know this must have been answered somewhere . 

What are the documents that i should submit to claim Partner points ? 

And what is ICT major ? I assume that is because mine branch is Information technology ?


----------



## Lexa111

rahulraju2008 said:


> Since you have mentioned ACS as your assessing authority I assume you plan to apply to Software Engineer/Developer or Administrator codes. For this even though your CSE BE was a Major in ICT, ACS would still deduct 2 years(minimum) making you ineligible and give you a -ve assessment. Do you have this relevant experience slightly more than 2 years or under that?
> 
> Even if you mention your management degree , ACS cannot evaluate that and might refer you elsewhere. If you want to apply for S/w engg. better not to mention your management degree. Not mentioning this also might create complications.
> 
> In my opinion I think you would be better off by selecting a code relevant to your current job and getting your skills assessed by the relevant agency.


Hello,

I dont understand why would they delete my experience? What do you mean by experience slightly more than 2 years or under that? It is 2 years 2 months but I thought they want 2 years experince and ICT major thats it? Can you please explain me how it works? Thank you very much for your reply, I appreciate it very much.


----------



## rahulraju2008

Lexa111 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I dont understand why would they delete my experience? What do you mean by experience slightly more than 2 years or under that? It is 2 years 2 months but I thought they want 2 years experince and ICT major thats it? Can you please explain me how it works? Thank you very much for your reply, I appreciate it very much.


2years is the minimum required work experience to reach a skilled occupation level. Check the ACS guidelines document for detailed information on this. Acs removed 4 years and 2 months from my total experience because mine was Btech EEE.

That 2 months over 2 years might get you a postive assessment result. If you end up with a negative result that would make you ineligible to submit an eoi. Exactly how much acs will deduct no one can predict because its based on their internal calculation based on your degree.


----------



## rahulraju2008

ozimmi16 said:


> Thank you for the reply. Its very helpful.
> 
> The office has been in the same premises since then, so if any verifications are done too then I wont have an issue since its genuine experience  and they do have ITPIN, will that help!:fingerscrossed:
> 
> My employer is willing to provide the said documents and I do have bank transactions for the first year when my salary was low but when it has increased instead of doing a NEFT they got the money deposited in the bank because of their own accouting issues.So every month a fixed amount is deposited by them. As I type this down, I do understand what you meant by the CO finding it as fake
> 
> Having said that, everything is genuine but as you rightly pointed out, how do I convince the CO of the same then  and apart from the above mentioned documents what all others should I need to kickstart my ACS application.
> 
> P.S:Congratulations on the new addition


For ACS if you have Roles and Responsibilities letter from both your employers in company letterhead then that is enough. 

All other documents to prove employment are required to be submitted after you apply for the visa. At that time everything may be subjected to verification processes. So the more docs you have connecting you and your employer the safer you are.


----------



## vish555

vish555 said:


> Thanks so much ozimmi that was super quick and it really help . One quick question i know this must have been answered somewhere .
> 
> 
> 
> What are the documents that i should submit to claim Partner points ?
> 
> 
> 
> And what is ICT major ? I assume that is because mine branch is Information technology ?



Can anyone throw some light on this plz 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prash2533

*Docs Required*

Hi All,

Please guide me what all documents need to be uploaded for acs. I am planning to apply with following docs certified by notary with emmigration purpose stamp
1. Passport
2. B. Tech degree
3. Marksheet for last semester.
4. Experience certificate including roles and responsibilities from previous employer
5. Experience certificate from current employer with roles and responsibilities.

Is there any other doc I need to upload. Also do I need to upload my Resume(CV)

Please guide. Thanks in advance.


----------



## KeeDa

Prash2533 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please guide me what all documents need to be uploaded for acs. I am planning to apply with following docs certified by notary with emmigration purpose stamp
> 1. Passport
> 2. B. Tech degree
> 3. Marksheet for last semester.
> 4. Experience certificate including roles and responsibilities from previous employer
> 5. Experience certificate from current employer with roles and responsibilities.
> 
> Is there any other doc I need to upload. Also do I need to upload my Resume(CV)
> 
> Please guide. Thanks in advance.


Nothing else required, except that:
#3- you need marksheets from all semesters and not just the last one- well unless your last one lists subjects from all other semesters too.
# That "emigration purpose" stamp is not required.


----------



## Prash2533

KeeDa said:


> Nothing else required, except that:
> #3- you need marksheets from all semesters and not just the last one- well unless your last one lists subjects from all other semesters too.
> # That "emigration purpose" stamp is not required.


Thanks buddy, however we had 8 semesters, so would not it exceed the count of 8 documents in an application. I read somewhere that if there are more than 8 documents, they charge extra 50$ for each. Please clarify

#All skills assessment fees will include a total of 8 assessment episodes per application. An assessment episode can be either qualification or employment documentation. For example, you can submit 3 qualifications and 5 employment episodes or 8 employment episodes in total or any combination of qualifications and employment episodes numbering 8 assessment episodes per application. 

A $50 fee will apply for each additional qualification or employment episodes that exceeds a maximum of 8 assessment episodes per application.


----------



## KeeDa

Prash2533 said:


> Thanks buddy, however we had 8 semesters, so would not it exceed the count of 8 documents in an application. I read somewhere that if there are more than 8 documents, they charge extra 50$ for each. Please clarify
> 
> #All skills assessment fees will include a total of 8 assessment episodes per application. An assessment episode can be either qualification or employment documentation. For example, you can submit 3 qualifications and 5 employment episodes or 8 employment episodes in total or any combination of qualifications and employment episodes numbering 8 assessment episodes per application.
> 
> A $50 fee will apply for each additional qualification or employment episodes that exceeds a maximum of 8 assessment episodes per application.


An episode means one qualification or employment at one employer under one designation.

Your education docs can be 8 or 18 but the episode is still counted as one. Moreover, you are to merge all marksheets into one pdf file and upload. If you cannot manage it in a single pdf (due to size restrictions), then maybe 2 or 3 pdf files for these marksheets.


----------



## mvkumar

Hi All,

Kindly help in calculating my ACS points. I have graduated in Computer Science and started my career in June,2006 as a software engineer and worked in 5 different organizations. As per my understanding, ACS will deduct first 2 years of my experience, so with that i will be getting 10 points as on date. Total points would be 55. I will be completing *10 years* this June. So i will be getting extra 5 points, which then would be 15 points and total would be *60*.(as per my knowledge)


1. I have left company on 21st May,2011 and joined company B on 6th June,2011, so gap of 2 weeks here will be deducted while assessing my experience?
2. When would be the appropriate time to apply for EOI? (Now or in June)
3. Even after completing 10 years, Do i need to consider those 2 weeks mentioned in point 1 and plan to apply by extending two more weeks?
4. I am yet to apply for ACS. Should i apply now or wait until June,2016?

Kindly help me in knowing the above points.

Thanks Alot!!
Kumar


----------



## KeeDa

mvkumar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Kindly help in calculating my ACS points. I have graduated in Computer Science and started my career in June,2006 as a software engineer and worked in 5 different organizations. As per my understanding, ACS will deduct first 2 years of my experience, so with that i will be getting 10 points as on date. Total points would be 55. I will be completing *10 years* this June. So i will be getting extra 5 points, which then would be 15 points and total would be *60*.(as per my knowledge)
> 
> 
> 1. I have left company on 21st May,2011 and joined company B on 6th June,2011, so gap of 2 weeks here will be deducted while assessing my experience?
> 2. When would be the appropriate time to apply for EOI? (Now or in June)
> 3. Even after completing 10 years, Do i need to consider those 2 weeks mentioned in point 1 and plan to apply by extending two more weeks?
> 4. I am yet to apply for ACS. Should i apply now or wait until June,2016?
> 
> Kindly help me in knowing the above points.
> 
> Thanks Alot!!
> Kumar


With 55 points you won't be able to submit the EOI. How about taking English tests first, score better points for English and then apply to ACS? It takes just a week or two for ACS.
As for your question about the time to get assessed- you can get assessed before you complete 8 years and still claim points for 8 years later on provided you continued to work in the same occupation using the same skills.
The EOI system does consider your gap as unskilled period and therefore won't award you points for 8 years exactly in June (or the date in June when you think it should), but a few weeks afterwards.


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

Hi,

I got confused by the below in ACS document.

What is job reference ? is it something during the online form filling ? or information that need to be given in statutory declaration.

_"job reference must have the date when it was written or it will be assessed as not
suitable. 
Country where Employment was Completed - if you have worked with the same company in different
countries, the job reference must have the dates and locations clearly specified. _


----------



## prashantbhagat

*Pay Slip and Tax Return*

Hi,

I would be applying for my ACS next week. I have around 12.5 years Work Exp. I want to know how many years Payslip and Form 16 does DIBP require. Someone told me that the DIBP require past 10 years Tax returns and Form 16.

Can anyone please help me.

Thanks,
PKB


----------



## FerFrizzo

Hi guys, 

Quick question about the Employment Reference Letters. I'm currently requesting the letters for my previous employers and some of these letters are coming without the country being mentioned (although it's included their address, but the country name). 

Do you guys think this is a no go for ACS and they will reject the letters? Or they are proactive enough to check on google where the address is from (or even call the company confirming the information - country code is stated next to the phone numbers). 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## KeeDa

laluprasathpb said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got confused by the below in ACS document.
> 
> What is job reference ? is it something during the online form filling ? or information that need to be given in statutory declaration.
> 
> _"job reference must have the date when it was written or it will be assessed as not
> suitable.
> Country where Employment was Completed - if you have worked with the same company in different
> countries, the job reference must have the dates and locations clearly specified. _


The statutory declaration it is.


prashantbhagat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would be applying for my ACS next week. I have around 12.5 years Work Exp. I want to know how many years Payslip and Form 16 does DIBP require. Someone told me that the DIBP require past 10 years Tax returns and Form 16.
> 
> Can anyone please help me.
> 
> Thanks,
> PKB


DIBP does not clearly state if they need your tax returns or payslips or bank statements. All we know is that they need evidence of being in a skilled and paid employment for the period for which you claim employment points for.


FerFrizzo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Quick question about the Employment Reference Letters. I'm currently requesting the letters for my previous employers and some of these letters are coming without the country being mentioned (although it's included their address, but the country name).
> 
> Do you guys think this is a no go for ACS and they will reject the letters? Or they are proactive enough to check on google where the address is from (or even call the company confirming the information - country code is stated next to the phone numbers).
> 
> Thanks for the help.


Country is a drop-down to be selected when entering your employment episodes in the online ACS system. So not having country mentioned in your employment reference document is not really any problem.


----------



## pras07

Hi Guys

Anybody has an idea on how much time they are taking to give results for RPL case?


----------



## Irada_K

Hello everybody,

I am about to submit ACS application fro System Analyst. 

Would it be ok to submit 2 documents for my internship - the one with duties and the one with all other details?

Thank you,
Irada


----------



## vpsundar1986

Hi guys,

I have 7.5 yrs experience (2 yrs in Australia and 5.5 yrs in India). I did my ACS in 2013 which got expired now, I am about to do my ACS. My biggest concern is will ACS reduce my experience in the Skill Certificate or will they consider mine as an amendment to the previous skill assessment done ?

When i did in 2013 they have considered my complete experience till 2013 without any reduction 

My Bachelors is ECE


----------



## KeeDa

Irada_K said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I am about to submit ACS application fro System Analyst.
> 
> Would it be ok to submit 2 documents for my internship - the one with duties and the one with all other details?
> 
> Thank you,
> Irada


I forgot, but I think you can upload more than one documents under the same category for the same employment episode. You can create your online ACS account and try it out. If it does not allow, merge both into a single pdf and upload this one pdf for that employment episode. If these are unrelated documents, then from what I can remember, there are quite a few categories available for you to upload under, so just choose the one which closely matches with your other documents and upload them into that category.



vpsundar1986 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have 7.5 yrs experience (2 yrs in Australia and 5.5 yrs in India). I did my ACS in 2013 which got expired now, I am about to do my ACS. My biggest concern is will ACS reduce my experience in the Skill Certificate or will they consider mine as an amendment to the previous skill assessment done ?
> 
> When i did in 2013 they have considered my complete experience till 2013 without any reduction
> 
> My Bachelors is ECE


The rules have changed since then. 4 years will be deducted from your work experience and you will be able to claim points only for the rest of the employment (i.e. 3.5 years only). No, it won't be considered as an amendment or renewal of your previous application and hence this deduction rule will apply for you too.


----------



## rajat_delhi

Help required.

Company 1. March 2007 to Jan 2009.
Getting SD from an old manager who is now in my company.
Since he will be writing the SD, is it required for him to mention his then emp ID, the then designation and exit date from the old company?

who is going to be "Witness Before me"? Is it the notary?

I have form 16 and form 26AS for assessment year 2009-10.
I have salary slips for the month of jul 2008, aug 2008 nov 2008, dec 2008 and jan 2009.
So no proof for the first year. I do have offer letter and relieving letter.
I am trying to get the bank statement for 2 years.

For DIBP, is the above evidence enough?

Company 2. Jan 2009 to Jan 2013.

I had sent a mail to a manager whom I reported to earlier (At the time of exit, he was not my manager) who has approved my RnR. No I will send the approval mail to HR for referral letter. This will have "this manager's" details.

I have 2/3 salary slips from the last year, all year's form 26AS and ITR.
I have the bank statements for these 4 years but the credit does not say the company name. It only says "by salary".
For DIBP, is the above evidence enough?

please advice.


----------



## vpsundar1986

Thanks KeeDa


----------



## manc0108

Guys,

I need help. I am going to do my skill assessment for the first time.

Previously I did skill assessment from my agent for ICT Business Analyst. Now, I want to go for assessment of ICT Analyst Programmer.

Its stated on ACS website "Important Note: If you have a previous assessment with the ACS you MUST link this to your new application. Unlinked applications will be extensively delayed." 

1. While filling online application, do I have to click on 'Linking to an Earlier application' and fill it?

2. Would ACS doubt and ask about skill assessment change?

3. Would there be any queries while filing Visa?

I would highly appreciate your response on this. Thanks.


----------



## hamad35

Dear Mates,

My ACS Assessment has moved from Stage 1 to Stage 4 now and my case officer is Miss. Claudia. Will you guys please let me know, how long i have to wait for my ACS Result and do any one of have any experience of your CASE with Miss. Claudia ( Case Officer ).


----------



## rajat_delhi

rajat_delhi said:


> Help required.
> 
> Company 1. March 2007 to Jan 2009.
> Getting SD from an old manager who is now in my company.
> Since he will be writing the SD, is it required for him to mention his then emp ID, the then designation and exit date from the old company?
> 
> who is going to be "Witness Before me"? Is it the notary?
> 
> I have form 16 and form 26AS for assessment year 2009-10.
> I have salary slips for the month of jul 2008, aug 2008 nov 2008, dec 2008 and jan 2009.
> So no proof for the first year. I do have offer letter and relieving letter.
> I am trying to get the bank statement for 2 years.
> 
> For DIBP, is the above evidence enough?
> 
> Company 2. Jan 2009 to Jan 2013.
> 
> I had sent a mail to a manager whom I reported to earlier (At the time of exit, he was not my manager) who has approved my RnR. No I will send the approval mail to HR for referral letter. This will have "this manager's" details.
> 
> I have 2/3 salary slips from the last year, all year's form 26AS and ITR.
> I have the bank statements for these 4 years but the credit does not say the company name. It only says "by salary".
> For DIBP, is the above evidence enough?
> 
> please advice.


Anyone please? 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## pras07

hamad35 said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> My ACS Assessment has moved from Stage 1 to Stage 4 now and my case officer is Miss. Claudia. Will you guys please let me know, how long i have to wait for my ACS Result and do any one of have any experience of your CASE with Miss. Claudia ( Case Officer ).


Hi Hamad,

In how many days you reached to stage 4? Mine is also showing at stage 4 today but I don't find any case officer name.


----------



## prashantbhagat

*ACS Skill Assessment*

I have done my Bachelors in Physics Honours from Bihar in 1999. My Bachelors 3rd year Marksheet is consolidated marksheet and comprises of Subject and Marks of Part 1 and 2. This is manually filled Marksheet. Though I have individual Marksheet for part 1 and 2 but those are in Hindi but for Part 3 I had that time paid extra fees to the University to get the English Marksheet (since it was a consolidated marksheet).

Since Part 3 MArksheet is consolidated Marksheet (though it is mentioned Part III) on top but it has all the subjects and properly mentioned part 1 and 2 subjects.

Would it make any difference if I submit only Part 3 Consolidate marksheet and My Degree. My Degree is in English.

I have done my Masters in Computer applications.

Regards,
PKB


----------



## sunny_australia

How many days it takes for full ACS.
Currently, I am at 2nd stage. Also, if there any way I can see my form as it was filled and submitted by my agent.


----------



## prashantbhagat

*ACS Filing- Query*

*Please help in resolving my doubt*

I have done my Bachelors in Physics Honours from Bihar in 1999. My Bachelors 3rd year Marksheet is consolidated marksheet and comprises of Subject and Marks of Part 1 and 2. This is manually filled Marksheet. Though I have individual Marksheet for part 1 and 2 but those are in Hindi but for Part 3 I had that time paid extra fees to the University to get the English Marksheet (since it was a consolidated marksheet).

Since Part 3 MArksheet is consolidated Marksheet (though it is mentioned Part III) on top but it has all the subjects and properly mentioned part 1 and 2 subjects.

Would it make any difference if I submit only Part 3 Consolidate marksheet and My Degree. My Degree is in English.

I have done my Masters in Computer applications.

Regards,
PKB


----------



## Irada_K

Did anyone have experience with submitting internship episodes?

I have letter from uni, would it bew enough?


----------



## prashantbhagat

*ACS Skill Assessment - Query*

*Please help in resolving my doubt*

I have done my Bachelors in Physics Honours from Bihar in 1999. My Bachelors 3rd year Marksheet is consolidated marksheet and comprises of Subject and Marks of Part 1 and 2. This is manually filled Marksheet. Though I have individual Marksheet for part 1 and 2 but those are in Hindi but for Part 3 I had that time paid extra fees to the University to get the English Marksheet (since it was a consolidated marksheet).

Since Part 3 MArksheet is consolidated Marksheet (though it is mentioned Part III) on top but it has all the subjects and properly mentioned part 1 and 2 subjects.

Would it make any difference if I submit only Part 3 Consolidate marksheet and My Degree. My Degree is in English.

I have done my Masters in Computer applications.

Regards,
PKB


----------



## Rachna188

Hi guys,

I'm trying to apply for skills assessment to ACS, but the website has been taking very long to load since morning. Is anybody else facing this problem as well?


----------



## Mikh

Irada_K said:


> Did anyone have experience with submitting internship episodes?
> 
> I have letter from uni, would it be enough?


My internship was successfully confirmed as being at appropriate professional level, but it was after I graduated. Besides I have Oz degree so they didn't cut anything.


----------



## ASHWANIK_VERMA

Friends,

Need help with query.

I am not sure if this thread is relevant to my query.....I got my PR(189) last year in January 15....I visited Australia with my family in October to validate my PR.....Now I have to go to Europe from India for some assignment...this assignment may take upto 3-4 years...

Case 1: I want to ask let say I come to Australia one year or six month before the PR duration of 5 years expires....and continue to stay for more than 2 years in Australia without leaving Australia....can I do that with the same PR visa ... or do I need to renew my PR for next 5 years ...and can I renew my PR even without spending full 2 years in Australia.

Case2: If I stay more time in Europe and want come to Australia after the end of 5 years duration. Will it possible for me to enter the Australia with PR or Do I will need to apply some other visa to enter the Australia. Also Most importantly will my PR remain valid to stay in Australia.

Thank you.
Regards,
Ashwani


----------



## KeeDa

ASHWANIK_VERMA said:


> Friends,
> 
> Need help with query.
> 
> I am not sure if this thread is relevant to my query.....I got my PR(189) last year in January 15....I visited Australia with my family in October to validate my PR.....Now I have to go to Europe from India for some assignment...this assignment may take upto 3-4 years...
> 
> Case 1: I want to ask let say I come to Australia one year or six month before the PR duration of 5 years expires....and continue to stay for more than 2 years in Australia without leaving Australia....can I do that with the same PR visa ... or do I need to renew my PR for next 5 years ...and can I renew my PR even without spending full 2 years in Australia.
> 
> Case2: If I stay more time in Europe and want come to Australia after the end of 5 years duration. Will it possible for me to enter the Australia with PR or Do I will need to apply some other visa to enter the Australia. Also Most importantly will my PR remain valid to stay in Australia.
> 
> Thank you.
> Regards,
> Ashwani


1. Yes, you can continue to reside in Australia for 2 years or even indefinitely.

2. You won't be able to without a visa. Theoretically it is possible. You will have to find out. See *RRV*. Yes, your PR will still remain valid and irrespective of which RRV (short duration/ long duration) you are issued, you can continue to reside indefinitely in Australia as a PR. The RRV is required just for your entry into Australia.


----------



## prashantbhagat

*ACS - Graduation Marksheet*

*Please help in resolving my doubt*

I have done my Bachelors in Physics Honours from Bihar in 1999. My Bachelors 3rd year Marksheet is consolidated marksheet and comprises of Subject and Marks of Part 1 and 2. This is manually filled Marksheet. Though I have individual Marksheet for part 1 and 2 but those are in Hindi but for Part 3 I had that time paid extra fees to the University to get the English Marksheet (since it was a consolidated marksheet).

Since Part 3 MArksheet is consolidated Marksheet (though it is mentioned Part III) on top but it has all the subjects and properly mentioned part 1 and 2 subjects.

Would it make any difference if I submit only Part 3 Consolidate marksheet and My Degree. My Degree is in English.

I have done my Masters in Computer applications.

Regards,
PKB


----------



## Irada_K

Hi everyone,

How are things with ACS processing times now? I just submitted application.

Thank you (checked the last 30 pages of the topic and couldn't find anything about time  )


----------



## Rachna188

Hi Irada,

I submitted my application to ACS on Friday 12th Feb and received the result on Tuesday 16th. So a total of 3 working days. 



Irada_K said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> How are things with ACS processing times now? I just submitted application.
> 
> Thank you (checked the last 30 pages of the topic and couldn't find anything about time  )


----------



## Irada_K

Rachna188 said:


> Hi Irada,
> 
> I submitted my application to ACS on Friday 12th Feb and received the result on Tuesday 16th. So a total of 3 working days.


So quickly  thank you


----------



## FerFrizzo

Guys, 

Quick question about my graduation. I graduated as bachelor in Business Administration with emphasis in System Analysis. It was a 4 years course that I managed to finish in 3y6m. 

Do you guys have any clue how ACS would evaluate it? :confused2:

Of course, based on that I will have a better clue on how much experience points I will able to get (and therefore, how much effort should I put in the PTE exam) 

Cheers,
Fernando


----------



## Prash2533

*Hello*

Hello everyone,

I have submitted my application with ACS yesterday and it is in stage 2. However, I missed to upload a statutaory declaration regarding my name as my educational certificates have different spellings for my name. Is there any way to upload them now. Shall I drop them an email to put my application in stage 3 so that I can upload the same?

Please guide. I am severely anxious right now.

Thanks


----------



## FerFrizzo

Prash2533 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have submitted my application with ACS yesterday and it is in stage 2. However, I missed to upload a statutaory declaration regarding my name as my educational certificates have different spellings for my name. Is there any way to upload them now. Shall I drop them an email to put my application in stage 3 so that I can upload the same?
> 
> Please guide. I am severely anxious right now.
> 
> Thanks


I believe they won't reject your application just based on it, but request supporting documents in case it's needed. Of course, not having uploaded the SD may have costed you an extra day or two. But by the end of the day, that's still okay (I hope). :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mgkarthick

send email with applicatio number + attach missed document before it reaches stage 4. Fast buddy.



Prash2533 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have submitted my application with ACS yesterday and it is in stage 2. However, I missed to upload a statutaory declaration regarding my name as my educational certificates have different spellings for my name. Is there any way to upload them now. Shall I drop them an email to put my application in stage 3 so that I can upload the same?
> 
> Please guide. I am severely anxious right now.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## mgkarthick

submit only Masters in Computer applications



prashantbhagat said:


> *Please help in resolving my doubt*
> 
> I have done my Bachelors in Physics Honours from Bihar in 1999. My Bachelors 3rd year Marksheet is consolidated marksheet and comprises of Subject and Marks of Part 1 and 2. This is manually filled Marksheet. Though I have individual Marksheet for part 1 and 2 but those are in Hindi but for Part 3 I had that time paid extra fees to the University to get the English Marksheet (since it was a consolidated marksheet).
> 
> Since Part 3 MArksheet is consolidated Marksheet (though it is mentioned Part III) on top but it has all the subjects and properly mentioned part 1 and 2 subjects.
> 
> Would it make any difference if I submit only Part 3 Consolidate marksheet and My Degree. My Degree is in English.
> 
> I have done my Masters in Computer applications.
> 
> Regards,
> PKB


----------



## Prash2533

mgkarthick said:


> send email with applicatio number + attach missed document before it reaches stage 4. Fast buddy.


done


----------



## FerFrizzo

Guys, any help on this?



FerFrizzo said:


> Guys,
> 
> Quick question about my graduation. I graduated as bachelor in Business Administration with emphasis in System Analysis. It was a 4 years course that I managed to finish in 3y6m.
> 
> Do you guys have any clue how ACS would evaluate it? :confused2:
> 
> Of course, based on that I will have a better clue on how much experience points I will able to get (and therefore, how much effort should I put in the PTE exam)
> 
> Cheers,
> Fernando


----------



## pras07

Nowadays ACS is taking quite long for results. Is it normal or dependent on occupation? I had submitted the application 2 weeks back and it is still showing in progress. Are they calling and verifying my employment or is it usual time or something depends upon occupation?


----------



## sridharv86

FerFrizzo said:


> Guys, any help on this?


Whatever is there in ur degree certificate or docs you provide is what ACS will take. If u received ur degree at the end of the 4th year and not at 3.5 years, ACS will take it as 4 years. 

Sent from my Moto G 2014 using Tapatalk


----------



## sridharv86

pras07 said:


> Nowadays ACS is taking quite long for results. Is it normal or dependent on occupation? I had submitted the application 2 weeks back and it is still showing in progress. Are they calling and verifying my employment or is it usual time or something depends upon occupation?


I got my assessment letter in a week's time. I applied for ICT BA assmt

Sent from my Moto G 2014 using Tapatalk


----------



## pras07

Mine is 263111. Not sure if they need this much time for this occupation.


----------



## Prash2533

pras07 said:


> Mine is 263111. Not sure if they need this much time for this occupation.


Which stage are you in? 2 or 4?


----------



## pras07

Prash2533 said:


> Which stage are you in? 2 or 4?


It is in progress (4b) since 10th Feb. I have 6 statutory letters and RPL. Is this the reason behind so much time?


----------



## ajay23888

I have a query with ACS on how they calculate my degree completion date?
(261312- developer programmer)
I am from India, and in our county Most of the University are awarding degree after 6-8 month (let’s say on convocation day) . 
I am from India and completed the Graduation in Bachelor in computer science degree in July 2009 ( It was from June 2005 - July 2009 - 4 years). Hemchandracharya North Gujarat University.
But in my degree cirtificare it is mentioned that degree awarded date is Jan 2010. 
Case 1 : If I submit all the marksheet and only Degree certificate ?
Does ACS award me completion date as on July 2009 based on last semester marksheet ? or they will ignore that and use only mentioned date of degree certificate which is Jan 2010 ?
Case 2 : If I get a provisional degree certificate from University which indicates the eligible completion date is July 2015. And submit this : all mark sheet + provisional certificate ( I will not give degree cirti here to reduce any miss communication)
In this case 2 , Will I get the completion date as July 2009 in my ACS report ?
Or tell me what should I do ?


----------



## sunny_australia

ajay23888 said:


> I have a query with ACS on how they calculate my degree completion date?
> (261312- developer programmer)
> I am from India, and in our county Most of the University are awarding degree after 6-8 month (let’s say on convocation day) .
> I am from India and completed the Graduation in Bachelor in computer science degree in July 2009 ( It was from June 2005 - July 2009 - 4 years). Hemchandracharya North Gujarat University.
> But in my degree cirtificare it is mentioned that degree awarded date is Jan 2010.
> Case 1 : If I submit all the marksheet and only Degree certificate ?
> Does ACS award me completion date as on July 2009 based on last semester marksheet ? or they will ignore that and use only mentioned date of degree certificate which is Jan 2010 ?
> Case 2 : If I get a provisional degree certificate from University which indicates the eligible completion date is July 2015. And submit this : all mark sheet + provisional certificate ( I will not give degree cirti here to reduce any miss communication)
> In this case 2 , Will I get the completion date as July 2009 in my ACS report ?
> Or tell me what should I do ?



I Would suggest to go with software Eng Anzo code . Heard that invite in that case comes early.


----------



## mgkarthick

submit degree + consolidated marksheets... they will look at last exam (month and year)... cool



ajay23888 said:


> I have a query with ACS on how they calculate my degree completion date?
> (261312- developer programmer)
> I am from India, and in our county Most of the University are awarding degree after 6-8 month (let’s say on convocation day) .
> I am from India and completed the Graduation in Bachelor in computer science degree in July 2009 ( It was from June 2005 - July 2009 - 4 years). Hemchandracharya North Gujarat University.
> But in my degree cirtificare it is mentioned that degree awarded date is Jan 2010.
> Case 1 : If I submit all the marksheet and only Degree certificate ?
> Does ACS award me completion date as on July 2009 based on last semester marksheet ? or they will ignore that and use only mentioned date of degree certificate which is Jan 2010 ?
> Case 2 : If I get a provisional degree certificate from University which indicates the eligible completion date is July 2015. And submit this : all mark sheet + provisional certificate ( I will not give degree cirti here to reduce any miss communication)
> In this case 2 , Will I get the completion date as July 2009 in my ACS report ?
> Or tell me what should I do ?


----------



## ajay23888

*Advice on 261312 or 261313*

Thanks man for your reply. The thing is that... I have not thought on same but if it is really that thing , then I will surely apply for Software Engineer. 
(Documentation wont be an issue)
but do we have any data which states that 261313 is better than else ?
My occupation , study is all related to software , so suggest me a best option




sunny_australia said:


> I Would suggest to go with software Eng Anzo code . Heard that invite in that case comes early.


----------



## ajay23888

*ACS Degree Eligibility date taken from Marksheet or Degree Cirtificater?*

Thanks for your revert. If it is that case then there will be no problem. but i am wondering that They have clearly told that eligibility date should be mentioned on letter.
Have you received the successful ACS with Degree+Mark-sheet in your favour (Your favour means - with the last semester mark-sheet date?
If it is yes , Then I can blindly go ahead





mgkarthick said:


> submit degree + consolidated marksheets... they will look at last exam (month and year)... cool


----------



## SaurabhK

Hello all,

I am new to the forum and have a query around ACS online application.

I have 8+ years of experience with a single employer but during these 8 years my designations have changed and also I have worked in different countries. when I am trying to enter my experience details in ACS online application form, it says that we should list down all the duration we have worked in different countries. so I have made multiple entries (9 to be exact) for different designations and locations I have worked on and have attached the same statutory declaration for all. In total this takes the number of entries to 9 in experience section. 

there is also a mention that number of episodes should not be more than 8. Just want to check with you guys if anyone has faced similar situation and what is the best way to tackle this.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SaurabhK

KeeDa said:


> An episode means one qualification or employment at one employer under one designation.
> 
> Your education docs can be 8 or 18 but the episode is still counted as one. Moreover, you are to merge all marksheets into one pdf file and upload. If you cannot manage it in a single pdf (due to size restrictions), then maybe 2 or 3 pdf files for these marksheets.


Hello,

I am new to the forum and have a query around ACS online application.

I have 8+ years of experience with a single employer but during these 8 years my designations have changed and also I have worked in different countries. when I am trying to enter my experience details in ACS online application form, it says that we should list down all the duration we have worked in different countries. so I have made multiple entries (9 to be exact) for different designations and locations I have worked on and have attached the same statutory declaration for all. In total this takes the number of entries to 9 in experience section. 

there is also a mention that number of episodes should not be more than 8. Just want to check with you if anyone has faced similar situation and what is the best way to tackle this.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## KeeDa

SaurabhK said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to the forum and have a query around ACS online application.
> 
> I have 8+ years of experience with a single employer but during these 8 years my designations have changed and also I have worked in different countries. when I am trying to enter my experience details in ACS online application form, it says that we should list down all the duration we have worked in different countries. so I have made multiple entries (9 to be exact) for different designations and locations I have worked on and have attached the same statutory declaration for all. In total this takes the number of entries to 9 in experience section.
> 
> there is also a mention that number of episodes should not be more than 8. Just want to check with you if anyone has faced similar situation and what is the best way to tackle this.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I am not sure if they will assess this as having more than 8 episodes as the job reference/ declaration is still just one. In case if they do, you will be asked for additional 50 AUD for the ninth episode. I've never seen anyone else here with the same situation. We can only wait and watch.


----------



## SriRaks

KeeDa said:


> The statutory declaration it is.
> 
> DIBP does not clearly state if they need your tax returns or payslips or bank statements. All we know is that they need evidence of being in a skilled and paid employment for the period for which you claim employment points for.
> 
> Country is a drop-down to be selected when entering your employment episodes in the online ACS system. So not having country mentioned in your employment reference document is not really any problem.


HI Keeda,


I have one year of local experience in Sydney and 7 years of overseas experience. But while applying for my ACS i have not split my details categorically into different countries. Below is how the ACS letter looks like;

Recieved in ACS:

Dates: 05/07 - 05/15 (8 Years)
Employer : XYZ
Country: INDIA

Now of my total 8 years, it actually has been like 7 years in India and 1 year in Sydney.
Ideally i should have split up into two and submitted while filing ACS as below.

Actual wanted in ACS

Dates: 05/07 - 05/15 (7 Years)
Employer : XYZ
Country: INDIA

Dates: 05/07 - 05/15 (1 Year)
Employer : XYZ
Country: SYDNEY

Now my query is can I claim additional 5 points for my stay in Sydney? Although my ACS letter does not claim so. I have a point to contend that all I just mentioned in ACS filing for the XYZ company which still holds valid and i was on deputation to the country Australia. And additionally, I hold all the supporting documents to prove that I had my one year stint in Sydney. 


It was my mistake to not split up the experience country wise within each organization and apply. Please let know your inputs!!!


----------



## SriRaks

mukeshsharma said:


> I think needs to be confirmed with DIAC / BORDER , can anyone provide me their mail id / contact info so that i can directly ask this question to them ? cant take chances as its a matter of $ 4000
> ----------------------------------------


HI Mukesh,

Can you let know what did u finally managed to do? I am in a similiar kind of situation and am seeking reply from DIBP/ACS but thought of digging into this forum for views.


Thanks.


----------



## KeeDa

SriRaks said:


> HI Keeda,
> 
> 
> I have one year of local experience in Sydney and 7 years of overseas experience. But while applying for my ACS i have not split my details categorically into different countries. Below is how the ACS letter looks like;
> 
> Recieved in ACS:
> 
> Dates: 05/07 - 05/15 (8 Years)
> Employer : XYZ
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Now of my total 8 years, it actually has been like 7 years in India and 1 year in Sydney.
> Ideally i should have split up into two and submitted while filing ACS as below.
> 
> Actual wanted in ACS
> 
> Dates: 05/07 - 05/15 (7 Years)
> Employer : XYZ
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 05/07 - 05/15 (1 Year)
> Employer : XYZ
> Country: SYDNEY
> 
> Now my query is can I claim additional 5 points for my stay in Sydney? Although my ACS letter does not claim so. I have a point to contend that all I just mentioned in ACS filing for the XYZ company which still holds valid and i was on deputation to the country Australia. And additionally, I hold all the supporting documents to prove that I had my one year stint in Sydney.
> 
> 
> It was my mistake to not split up the experience country wise within each organization and apply. Please let know your inputs!!!


I suggest you write to them and wait for their reply before proceeding further. Your assessment result comes with an email ID where you can write to and get such things clarified.


----------



## mgkarthick

yes go ahead buddy


ajay23888 said:


> Thanks for your revert. If it is that case then there will be no problem. but i am wondering that They have clearly told that eligibility date should be mentioned on letter.
> Have you received the successful ACS with Degree+Mark-sheet in your favour (Your favour means - with the last semester mark-sheet date?
> If it is yes , Then I can blindly go ahead


----------



## SriRaks

KeeDa said:


> I suggest you write to them and wait for their reply before proceeding further. Your assessment result comes with an email ID where you can write to and get such things clarified.


Thanks Keeda for your suggestion. I emailed them yesterday and to my surprise got an positive response from them. Since there was no changes in the documentation, they agreed to amend with the country break up as mentioned by me in the documentation.

Glad to see that they are responding so fast. Thanks again for your advice..


----------



## rajivgarg

*Additional documents requested*

Hi forum members,

I am new to this forum and wanted to have your expert opinion on my scenario.
I had applied for ACS assessment on 18th Feb and it went to stage 4 the next day. Now, they have come back saying that they need an additional document on my degree transcript. My university doesnt mention all the subjects in the transcript. Instead they just mention the semester and the numbers obtained.

Should i just upload the certified copies of mark sheets?

Please suggest.

Regards
Rajiv


----------



## KeeDa

Rajiv,

Yes, you should upload the marksheets under the transcripts category.


----------



## abhinavgupta

Hi,

I have applied for ACS with RPL (Business Analyst) as I am an electrical engineer and working as a Functional Consultant in ERP for last 9 years. It's been a week and the current status is stage 4. Can you please suggest if application with RPL takes longer time than usual?

Thanks,
Abhinav


----------



## Hano

Hi All,

I have done B.Com (3 yrs) and another 1 yr computer diploma(12 yrs wrk experience as system analyst)

I found my diploma institution/award body in internationaleducation.gov.au website; and this diploma is "Comparable to the educational level of the AQF qualification" as "*Certificate IV*"

So by submitting this diploma details, can I get assessment from ACS without RPL for claiming partner points?

Appreciate your response

Thanks..


----------



## suresh4frens

Hi All,

I wanted to apply for 261313 software engineer ACS evaluation.

Can someone please post the roles and responsibilities here who got ACS +ve.

Thanks.


----------



## rayner.lopez

Hi All

Just got the assessment . ACS reduced 6 years of my Exp. 
Below is the relevant points from ACS assessment.

3 Years Diploma completed 1997 equated to AQF Diploma with a major in computing.

MBA IT completed in Jan 2009 equated to AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.

Experience from 12/2002 To Till Date. But the assessment has considered the exp from Dec 2008 . All experience in DUBAI,UAE

(The following employment after December 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 263111)

Kindly advice if a review will help to bring down the reduction to 5 Years as the diploma is equated to AQF Diploma with a major in computing.

Please Advice..


----------



## KeeDa

Rayner,

Highest recognised qualification (MBA IT) completed Jan-2009 and hence your skill-met-date starts from Jan-2009. This exact scenario is described as a case study in Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf on page#5 (Example 2):

_If your work experience is completed *before* the completion date of your qualification, the *Skill Level Requirement Met Date* will be determined by the *earliest *date that *both* the relevant work experience *and* the qualification are completed._


----------



## rayner.lopez

Thank you so much...


----------



## rayner.lopez

KeeDa said:


> Rayner,
> 
> Highest recognised qualification (MBA IT) completed Jan-2009 and hence your skill-met-date starts from Jan-2009. This exact scenario is described as a case study in Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf on page#5 (Example 2):
> 
> _If your work experience is completed *before* the completion date of your qualification, the *Skill Level Requirement Met Date* will be determined by the *earliest *date that *both* the relevant work experience *and* the qualification are completed._


Hi ,
Just a small query, If I submit for ACS Review, will it have a negative impact like reducing the experience further or not assessing the MBA-IT as equivalent to bachelors .. 

Please advice..
Thank you..


----------



## KeeDa

rayner.lopez said:


> Hi ,
> Just a small query, If I submit for ACS Review, will it have a negative impact like reducing the experience further or not assessing the MBA-IT as equivalent to bachelors ..
> 
> Please advice..
> Thank you..


No, it won't.


----------



## prashantbhagat

*ACS- Graduation Marksheet for Assessment*

_*Please help in resolving my doubt*_

I have done my Bachelors in Physics Honours from Bihar in 1999. My Bachelors 3rd year Marksheet is consolidated marksheet and comprises of Subject and Marks of Part 1 and 2. This is manually filled Marksheet. Though I have individual Marksheet for part 1 and 2 but those are in Hindi but for Part 3 I had that time paid extra fees to the University to get the English Marksheet (since it was a consolidated marksheet).

Since Part 3 MArksheet is consolidated Marksheet (though it is mentioned Part III) on top but it has all the subjects and properly mentioned part 1 and 2 subjects.

Would it make any difference if I submit only Part 3 Consolidate marksheet and My Degree. My Degree is in English.

I have done my Masters in Computer applications.

I had also got my ACS asessment done in 2012 and that time I had only given my MCA Marksheet for assessment. However I realized that in the guidelines it is mentioned that Graduation Degree should also be assessed if you want to get your Masters assessed.

I am still not convinced why they require Bachelors Degree assessment. Also will it make any negative impact on my earlier assessment as my MCA was assessed positive and now my graduation is in non IT field.

Please help. Also any help from people holding MCA qualification will be really appreciable.

Regards,
PKB


----------



## jer_23

I am working in my second project within the same company. Can i get the the statuary declaration from my current supervisor for the entire period of employment?


----------



## prashantbhagat

*ACS- Underpinning Degree Requirement*

Is it necessary to get my Bachelors Degree (Non IT) also assessed if I have done my MCA. This statement in ACS website is giving me some confusion.

*Do you have all underpinning qualifications attached? For example if you have only provided your Master qualification, please also provide the Bachelor.*

Regards,
PKB


----------



## advait1989

Hi,

I have applied for my accessment on 29/02, And in one day itself my status moved to stage 4.
Is this concerning, And how long does it take to move from stage 4 to stage 5 and to get the email.


----------



## vish555

advait1989 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for my accessment on 29/02, And in one day itself my status moved to stage 4.
> Is this concerning, And how long does it take to move from stage 4 to stage 5 and to get the email.



No at all , it took 6 days for me see my signature


----------



## ajay23888

Hi Advat1989,

I have applied ACS on 3rd March and in 24 hours goes to stage 4. 
Same like you , Have you got ACS result ?

could anyone tell me will ACS do verification? As I have heard that ACS won't do too much verification. 
My Code is : Software Engineer.


----------



## SaurabhK

KeeDa said:


> I am not sure if they will assess this as having more than 8 episodes as the job reference/ declaration is still just one. In case if they do, you will be asked for additional 50 AUD for the ninth episode. I've never seen anyone else here with the same situation. We can only wait and watch.


Posting for others benefit
I have got positive assessment and ACS assessed it as single episode. No additional charge was required


----------



## prashantbhagat

*Address Issue*

Hi,

My passport address differs from my current address. Though both the adddress are nearby.

Please let me know which address should I mention for ACS. Will it affect PCC and my Visa. I assume that PCC will be given based on my PAssport address. Can anyone please confirm on which address to mention.

Thanks,
PKB


----------



## prashantbhagat

*Company name change*

Hi,

My Company IGATE got acquired from Capgemini, It has been merged and the name got changed to Capgemini. Our ID is also of Capgemini. However when I asked HR to give a writeup on a letterhead reg name change they said that it is still not a legal merger and the IGATE exist. It will take few more month to finally merge. On the Capgemini letterhead (Exp Letter) just a one liner is mentioned that IGATE is a Subsidiary of CG. Even IGATE website routes to CG. I am still not sure what to mention in statutory declaration as to which company I am working as everywhere its mentioned as CG except for few places like my payslip etc. 

Can anyone please help me on this

Thanks,
PKB


----------



## Prash2533

prashantbhagat said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Company IGATE got acquired from Capgemini, It has been merged and the name got changed to Capgemini. Our ID is also of Capgemini. However when I asked HR to give a writeup on a letterhead reg name change they said that it is still not a legal merger and the IGATE exist. It will take few more month to finally merge. On the Capgemini letterhead (Exp Letter) just a one liner is mentioned that IGATE is a Subsidiary of CG. Even IGATE website routes to CG. I am still not sure what to mention in statutory declaration as to which company I am working as everywhere its mentioned as CG except for few places like my payslip etc.
> 
> Can anyone please help me on this
> 
> Thanks,
> PKB


Post your query to ACS skill assessment and they will definitely provide you the best solution.


----------



## advait1989

ajay23888 said:


> Hi Advat1989,
> 
> I have applied ACS on 3rd March and in 24 hours goes to stage 4.
> Same like you , Have you got ACS result ?
> 
> could anyone tell me will ACS do verification? As I have heard that ACS won't do too much verification.
> My Code is : Software Engineer.


Hi Ajay,

Mine is still stuck in stage 4, it says With Assessor still, Keeping my fingers crossed, People before me it has taken 6 days or 7 days max,
For me it has been 8 days now, I filed mine on 29/02.
Let me know if yours moved or you got yours ?


----------



## mrIgor

I want to go through RPL because by ICT ACS has taken off 8 years of experience. How many points I have since? :

2004 - First work experience
2014 - Graduated in ICT Major


----------



## ajay23888

*ACS stage*

No Still at stage 4 :-(



advait1989 said:


> Hi Ajay,
> 
> Mine is still stuck in stage 4, it says With Assessor still, Keeping my fingers crossed, People before me it has taken 6 days or 7 days max,
> For me it has been 8 days now, I filed mine on 29/02.
> Let me know if yours moved or you got yours ?


----------



## advait1989

ajay23888 said:


> No Still at stage 4 :-(


Did you get yours ? In the other thread one person had got it applying on the same day as you. 

I am very stressed about mine, since it is still stuck in the same stage.


----------



## pras07

advait1989 said:


> Did you get yours ? In the other thread one person had got it applying on the same day as you.
> 
> I am very stressed about mine, since it is still stuck in the same stage.


Is it moved further?

I had submitted ACS for my wife and last whole week it was with assessor.


----------



## GoAussie2016

Hi All,

Joining the group in ACS application submitted. I submitted mine for code 263111 yesterday. Have 8 yrs experience and an MCA degree. Hopefully will get +ve soon with 2 yr deduction.


----------



## engineeroz

Hello guys, I have a simple question.

Do I need to be working in the same job currently as what I've got positive skill assessment for?

For example - I'm currently working as project manager in IT (promoted 2 years ago)

Previously as engineer for 8 years (I've received positive skill assessment when I sent documents 2 years ago)

How will this affect my application? Can I apply under ANZSCO 263111 as an engineer still?

Apologize if it is out of topic.


----------



## vish555

engineeroz said:


> Hello guys, I have a simple question.
> 
> Do I need to be working in the same job currently as what I've got positive skill assessment for?
> 
> For example - I'm currently working as project manager in IT (promoted 2 years ago)
> 
> Previously as engineer for 8 years (I've received positive skill assessment when I sent documents 2 years ago)
> 
> How will this affect my application? Can I apply under ANZSCO 263111 as an engineer still?
> 
> Apologize if it is out of topic.


I dont think it will matter anyway as long as you only apply for the previous experience ie 8 - X years that ACS has deducted .


----------



## sagsun

I don't have my B.tech Transcript but I have marksheets of all 8th semesters and completion certificate. Will they accept all marksheets instead of transcript. If then how are they supposed to be attached . With Degree or in separate pdf from Degree. Also I want to know whether we have to compile all the documents in single pdf (passport, experience and education) or 3 pdfs catering to each section .


----------



## KeeDa

sagsun said:


> I don't have my B.tech Transcript but I have marksheets of all 8th semesters and completion certificate. Will they accept all marksheets instead of transcript. If then how are they supposed to be attached . With Degree or in separate pdf from Degree. Also I want to know whether we have to compile all the documents in single pdf (passport, experience and education) or 3 pdfs catering to each section .


You don't need transcripts. Marksheets and completion certificate is all you need (for education). See this to know how to arrange the pdf files: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...7th-september-2015-round-124.html#post8329594*


----------



## ajay23888

I got the ACS result, Everything is positive and as per my target.
I have done a simple error while filling the Address, One Spelling Error is there in ACS outcome. Tenaments was written as "Tenamnents" :-( It was my error not of ACS) I think this wont impact , Right? 

I have already raised this to ACS team, but they are reverting by below words only :
"As the address does not affect the outcome of your result we are unable to amend the address"

I have already mailed them that... If CO will be fine with this result then I am ok , else I required your support to rectify this. Will it be ok or should I need to rectify this by anyhow?


----------



## pras07

ajay23888 said:


> I got the ACS result, Everything is positive and as per my target.
> I have done a simple error while filling the Address, One Spelling Error is there in ACS outcome. Tenaments was written as "Tenamnents" :-( It was my error not of ACS) I think this wont impact , Right?
> 
> I have already raised this to ACS team, but they are reverting by this words only :
> "As the address does not affect the outcome of your result we are unable to amend the address"
> 
> I have already mailed them that... If CO will be fine with this result then I am ok , else I required your support to rectify this. Will it be ok or should I need to rectify this by anyhow?


No need to worry about the address. ACS is only for your credentials assessment and not for address verification.

Which occupation by the way and how many points total?


----------



## jkaur1

*Employment Reference Query*

Hello Guys,

I am preparing to file my ACS. I have around 9 years of exp in IT (Accross 2 MNC's). My query is regarding employment reference. 

Employer 1 (4 Yrs Exp) - I am not able to find any of my reporting managers who can provide me employment reference letter as most of them have left the company. 

Employer 2 - Current (5 Yrs Exp) - My reporting manager and HR have refused to provide employment reference letter in the required format as it is against their HR policy. 

Please guide me how to proceed. Is there any way i can get reference letters from colleagues (Which were/are at similar level as mine) and not reporting managers. In such case how will my employment verification happen. 

It would be great if someone can provide a sample of a similar employment reference letter and can share their exp. 

Thanks


----------



## ajay23888

Software Engineer - 261313
I will add the same in my signature now.
( 30 Age + 15 Ecducation + 10 for Work Exp of approved 5.2 year by ACS)




pras07 said:


> No need to worry about the address. ACS is only for your credentials assessment and not for address verification.
> 
> Which occupation by the way and how many points total?


----------



## GoAussie2016

Got +ve response from acs today; however my current company they have given as

From march 2014 till dec 2015;

Even though i am still working in this organisation


----------



## vish555

GoAussie2016 said:


> Got +ve response from acs today; however my current company they have given as
> 
> From march 2014 till dec 2015;
> 
> Even though i am still working in this organisation


That is the way it work mate . ACS will only consider your experience till the date you submit your application and you can only claim the same .


----------



## GoAussie2016

vish555 said:


> That is the way it work mate . ACS will only consider your experience till the date you submit your application and you can only claim the same .


Actually I submitted the application on 12 March. However my RnR letter from company is dated Dec. I think thats the reason they gave until dec.


----------



## vish555

GoAussie2016 said:


> Actually I submitted the application on 12 March. However my RnR letter from company is dated Dec. I think thats the reason they gave until dec.


Yes


----------



## ramkiraj

*189 or 190 Visa*

Hi,

My most recent designation & experience of about 5+ years maps to ICT Project Manager which is only available in CSOL (190 Visa?) and not on the SOL. I do have some ICT Business Analyst experience in the past for about 3 - 4 Years.

Now am really not sure where do I nominate myself - 189 or 190 Category? I understand that 189 gives more freedom than 190. However, my most recent & the next most recent designations are 'Project Manager'. Though a Project Manager, there seems to be some overlap of the responsibilities of it with ICT Business Analyst, per what I read from ACS guidelines.

Any ideas / suggestions around the nomination category will be really helpful?


----------



## aniya

ajay23888 said:


> Software Engineer - 261313
> I will add the same in my signature now.
> ( 30 Age + 15 Ecducation + 10 for Work Exp of approved 5.2 year by ACS)


Hi, I want to get my bachelor in computer software engineering degree assessed from ACS. I have 2 years of working experience as software engineer in last 10 years. Will the experience be enough for assessment of degree or not?as i dont want any points for experience.


----------



## sratnesh

*ACS Skill Assessment: Please Help*

Hi Forum Members,

I have done with my PCC for India and UK and now I have to proceed for Skill assessment from ACS for my IT skills.

I am having 13 years + of experience in Oracle Applications Project management & Consultancy(7 Years as PM+6 Years as Business Analyst)
Can some one please advise me on below queries:
1: Is it required to give statutory declaration for my skills from all the companies I worked for ?(One of company I worked for is now closed, what to do in that case?
Is there any other way I can proceed apart statutory decalarions for Assessment? )
2: How much time it would take to complete the ACS Processing Normally ?
3: Whats possibility of getting job as Project Manager in Australia?
4: During one of Visa Company assessment they find my profile suitable for ICT Project Manager with 65 Points but they asked me to go for State Sponsership(5 Points included in the visa points)
IELTS Score is 7 for me.

Looking forward to your response.
Thanks in Advance.


----------



## mandy2137

hello friends,

I have one query, I got assessed through acs in 2014 July for 2 companies. As of today I have completed 2 years in second company. My acs card is still valid till july. I want to ask that can I apply for assessment for second company only leaving behind my first company's experience. would there be any issue of applying it if i do this.

thanks in advance


----------



## vish555

mandy2137 said:


> hello friends,
> 
> I have one query, I got assessed through acs in 2014 July for 2 companies. As of today I have completed 2 years in second company. My acs card is still valid till july. I want to ask that can I apply for assessment for second company only leaving behind my first company's experience. would there be any issue of applying it if i do this.
> 
> thanks in advance


I dont think there should be any problem in doing that , though it is better to do both . Snr Members please confirm


----------



## mandy2137

vish555 said:


> I dont think there should be any problem in doing that , though it is better to do both . Snr Members please confirm


thanks pal,

I have old dated reference letter for previous company, and I think its difficult to get another updated reference letter that's why I am thinking to leave.


----------



## mvkumar

*While filing ACS application*

Dear All,

I have one doubt in ACS application submission. If we have 2 designations in one of our previous company, what do we mention in online application form of acs
do we need to mention the designation which we had at the time of leaving the company, which makes single entry for my entire experience in the company
Or
Both designations with their respective start and end dates.. Making two entries for my entire experience in the company.

Kindly help to clarify.

Thanks, 
Kumar


----------



## SaurabhK

mvkumar said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have one doubt in ACS application submission. If we have 2 designations in one of our previous company, what do we mention in online application form of acs
> do we need to mention the designation which we had at the time of leaving the company, which makes single entry for my entire experience in the company
> Or
> Both designations with their respective start and end dates.. Making two entries for my entire experience in the company.
> 
> Kindly help to clarify.
> 
> Thanks,
> Kumar


You should mention both designations with respective dates and should support with reference letter or statutory declaration


----------



## karankhanna4207

Hello,

First of all thanks to all the members of this site . The info they provide is really helpful .
Bad news for consultancies like Yaxis,Zentora etc as they cannot lure people for consulting them for Australia  

I have one small doubt regarding my PR process.
My Graduation is BTECH in Computer Science Engineering from 2007-2011
I joined my First Company -- Infosys July 25th,2011 to September 03rd,2013 Designation "Systems Engineer"

I joined my Second Company --Yash September 10th,2013 till today Designation " Associate Consultant"

I am applying for ANZ code 261112 "Business Analyst " because I am a SAP Functional Consultant. Considering the fact that ACS deduct 2 years work experience , my skilled Met date according to ACS will be July 25th,2011+ 2 years --> July 25th,2013

So even if I submit my ACS skills assessment today I will be eligible for min 2 years relevant work experience and hopefully I will have skills assessment done till end of April/May

Now In order to apply for EOI I need 3 year relevant work experience to claim 5 points 
which means from the Skilled Requirement Met date i.e July 25th,2013 +3 = July 25th,2016

Also since I had 1 week gap between joining first company and second company 
July 25th,2016+ 1 week= August 2nd,2016

Do I need to apply for EOI after August 2nd,2016 to claim my 5 points?

Will the ACS also print something like they have assessed the skills only till the date I have submitted my ACS skilled assessment. 

What about the time period after the skilled assessment if I am continuing in my current company and applying for EOI 2-3 months later? Those 3 month period is not assessed by ACS? What about it


----------



## AJAUS

*ACS Assessment*

Hello Everyone,

Wanted to quickly share with the group that I applied for ACS review on 26th March 2016 via RPL for 263212 and got positive result yesterday 31st March 2016. They have deducted 6 years from my overall experience shared but have not considered my initial employment in a company from Oct 2001 to Nov 2003- as I had only furnished a reference letter which did not list out the job duties. If I provide detailed job duties along with my details such as hours of work performed in a week and full-time employee, what are the chances that this employment will be considered and I can get a few more years in my overall skill met experience. Your valuale inputs would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Ajay


----------



## Anjaliz

*Re-applying ACS*

Hello All,

Can anyone pls suggest on my situation. My ACS expired 1 month back.. now i'm planning to reapply for ACS.. 
In 2014 i had applied for ACS and got +ve assessment. During that time i had submitted a) notorised self declaration and b) notorised reference declaration. Now the ACS result has expired

In my career, i've worked in 3 companies. Company A, Company B and Company C (current). In 2014 when i had applied for ACS i have provided-
a) self declaration of company A, B, C
b) reference declaration of company A, B, C

Question is - now when i reapply for ACS do i again need to get a fresh notorised self and reference decalration? can i use the same old documents of notorised self and reference decalration?


----------



## KeeDa

karankhanna4207 said:


> Hello,
> 
> First of all thanks to all the members of this site . The info they provide is really helpful .
> Bad news for consultancies like Yaxis,Zentora etc as they cannot lure people for consulting them for Australia
> 
> I have one small doubt regarding my PR process.
> My Graduation is BTECH in Computer Science Engineering from 2007-2011
> I joined my First Company -- Infosys July 25th,2011 to September 03rd,2013 Designation "Systems Engineer"
> 
> I joined my Second Company --Yash September 10th,2013 till today Designation " Associate Consultant"
> 
> I am applying for ANZ code 261112 "Business Analyst " because I am a SAP Functional Consultant. Considering the fact that ACS deduct 2 years work experience , my skilled Met date according to ACS will be July 25th,2011+ 2 years --> July 25th,2013
> 
> So even if I submit my ACS skills assessment today I will be eligible for min 2 years relevant work experience and hopefully I will have skills assessment done till end of April/May
> 
> Now In order to apply for EOI I need 3 year relevant work experience to claim 5 points
> which means from the Skilled Requirement Met date i.e July 25th,2013 +3 = July 25th,2016
> 
> Also since I had 1 week gap between joining first company and second company
> July 25th,2016+ 1 week= August 2nd,2016
> 
> Do I need to apply for EOI after August 2nd,2016 to claim my 5 points?
> 
> Will the ACS also print something like they have assessed the skills only till the date I have submitted my ACS skilled assessment.
> 
> What about the time period after the skilled assessment if I am continuing in my current company and applying for EOI 2-3 months later? Those 3 month period is not assessed by ACS? What about it


You need not apply for ACS again in August if you continue to work for the same employer. See if the following links help you answer this query:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...xperince-after-acs-skill-assement-letter.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...unt-post-acs-experience-eoi-points-claim.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/828322-189-visa-documents-exp-letter.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ving-australia/834897-acs-result-today-3.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...iting-december-2015-round-21.html#post8783498

As for the gap- you are to input employment episodes exactly as given in the ACS outcome letter. The EOI system auto-calculates your work points and it will consider this gap as unskilled period. It will therefore be sometime in first week of August that your points will auto increase from 0 to 5. Remember to leave the ToDate blank for your current employment for this to happen.

No, there isn't an end date in the ACS outcome letter. There is just a skill-met-date (i.e. start date).



AJAUS said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Wanted to quickly share with the group that I applied for ACS review on 26th March 2016 via RPL for 263212 and got positive result yesterday 31st March 2016. They have deducted 6 years from my overall experience shared but have not considered my initial employment in a company from Oct 2001 to Nov 2003- as I had only furnished a reference letter which did not list out the job duties. If I provide detailed job duties along with my details such as hours of work performed in a week and full-time employee, what are the chances that this employment will be considered and I can get a few more years in my overall skill met experience. Your valuale inputs would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> Ajay


I am sure the outcome says that those episodes were not assessed due to insufficient documentation. Provide them and those years will be counted.



Anjaliz said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Can anyone pls suggest on my situation. My ACS expired 1 month back.. now i'm planning to reapply for ACS..
> In 2014 i had applied for ACS and got +ve assessment. During that time i had submitted a) notorised self declaration and b) notorised reference declaration. Now the ACS result has expired
> 
> In my career, i've worked in 3 companies. Company A, Company B and Company C (current). In 2014 when i had applied for ACS i have provided-
> a) self declaration of company A, B, C
> b) reference declaration of company A, B, C
> 
> Question is - now when i reapply for ACS do i again need to get a fresh notorised self and reference decalration? can i use the same old documents of notorised self and reference decalration?


Same old documents with old stamps. You'll need new documents just for the current employment to claim skilled employment till date.
Edit: I am not sure how self-declarations worked for you. Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf clearly states that self declarations are not accepted.


----------



## Anjaliz

Same old documents with old stamps. You'll need new documents just for the current employment to claim skilled employment till date.
Edit: I am not sure how self-declarations worked for you. Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf clearly states that self declarations are not accepted.[/QUOTE]

Thanks, KeeDa.. 
In that case while applying for re-assessment, i will get reference declaration for only current company (C) and use the old documents of company A and B... 
1st ACS assessment i had applied on Jan 2014 and i think during that time ACS were accepting self declaration notorized documents.


----------



## KeeDa

yes, correct regarding company C. Check the latest version of the guidelines pdf from their website. Self declarations are not accepted anymore and there may be some more changes between 2014 and now.


----------



## kvmly

Hi All,

Please help to understand on the timelines of my ACS Application. I have submitted on 24th Mar and yesterday it move to stage 4b - In progress. Any estimate by when can we expect the result or someone who also applied and awaiting for outcome same like me?

Thanks.


----------



## tchinyi

kvmly said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please help to understand on the timelines of my ACS Application. I have submitted on 24th Mar and yesterday it move to stage 4b - In progress. Any estimate by when can we expect the result or someone who also applied and awaiting for outcome same like me?
> 
> Thanks.


acs is very efficient, on average 14 days


----------



## manojm.dwh

*Got my result in 3 Working days...*

Guys,

I submitted my ACS application on 30th March for the code 261311 (Analyst Programmer).

Surprised to say that, I received my result in 3 working days.


----------



## raghav.

Yeah,
I submitted my ACS Application on 29 March 2016 for Software Engineer. I got my result today on 4 Apr 2016. They are quite quick these days.


----------



## das999

how do i submit documents for acs when i am in australia for companies from india?


----------



## das999

Skilled-Employment-Reference-Example.pdf - available under the Employment - FAQs - Australian Computer Society website


----------



## ManishS

Hi,

I have a similar but strange situation. I have worked in 11 countries with same employer during my tenure of 5 years and in some places its just 2 months. ACS asks you to create a separate entry for each country even for the same employer. So, does this mean I will be charged for 11 assessment episodes for one employment, then 3 other episodes for other employments and then 2 for education-which will mean total 16 episodes. ACS covers only 8 episodes in 500 $ and 50$ for every additional episode, so will I be charged 900 $ for ACS


----------



## ManishS

raghav. said:


> Yeah,
> I submitted my ACS Application on 29 March 2016 for Software Engineer. I got my result today on 4 Apr 2016. They are quite quick these days.


Hi Raghav,how many episodes you had to assess?


----------



## netizen

Hi all, Greetings. 
I am to upload the Bachelor Degree paper and transcripts. But is it necessary to upload the preceding qualifications like Cert, Diploma, and Advanced Diplomas too? The reason is I am missing my Advance Dip transcripts. And it would take me a month to get it. The ACS guidelines says "If you have a Master degree, please provide documents for the underpinning qualifications such as a
Bachelor or other qualifications." But nothing was said abt Bachelor Degree.

All sifus, I appreciate your replies. Thank you.


----------



## omeeee

Guys I need your help.
I received positive ACS today for SoftwareEngineer category.

I need to ask,
How to submit EOI?
How long EOI response usually takes?
What are the next steps?

You help and detailed response would be highly appreciated.
Thanks,


----------



## vish555

omeeee said:


> Guys I need your help.
> I received positive ACS today for SoftwareEngineer category.
> 
> I need to ask,
> How to submit EOI?
> How long EOI response usually takes?
> What are the next steps?
> 
> You help and detailed response would be highly appreciated.
> Thanks,


This might help for understanding the overall picture 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/469793-my-journey-australia-google-page-ranking.html


----------



## dongtan

Hi everyone.
I have some questions. Please help me clarify these.
I heart that there are some differences between counting the experiences of ACS and EOI. In my case, my working time is
1: 20/6/2007-20/6/2009 : 2 years
2: 23/6/2009-30/6/2014 : 5 years
3: 1/7/2014-30/6/2015 : 1 year
Please let me know if I am correct in counting working years and is there any problems for me about counting working time in ACS and EOI.
In addition, my working time is almost part time staff/collaborator (20 hours/week). Is this okie for ACS?

Many thanks


----------



## islamabad dude

Need help from seniors. I have a 4 yr bachelors in telecommunications engineering. I have nearly 5 yrs of experience. Would i be able to apply for computer network professional and get an equivalence to a bachelor with 3 yrs minimum experience. I do have some IT subjects in my course. Does anyone have any related acs result. How many years do they deduct. Would my qualification be considered as ICT major or Minor. I can also provide the list of subjects if someone can provide a professional opinion. Or is my choice limited to getting assessed by EA. Thanks


----------



## dsr99

hi ,
i am strating with Acs . few querries in the acs registration


----------



## altaf2203

Hi All,

I am little confused as to which Skill Occupation shall I choose among *"Analyst Programmer 261311"* , *"Developer Programmer 261312"* and *"Software Engineer 261313"* .

My profile is described below:-

*Qualification:* B.Tech in Computer Science & Engineering

*Work-Ex: *

Company 1 : Worked as SAP ABAP developer with designation as "Application Developer" for 3 years 10 months

Company 2: Worked as SAP ABAP developer with designation as "Consultant" for 5 months

Company 3: Worked as SAP ABAP developer with designation as "IT Analyst" for 1 year 10 months

Company 4: Worked as SAP ABAP developer with designation as "Associate Consultant" for 2 years 5 months.

It will be really helpful , if you can guide me as to which skill set shall I choose while applying for ACS skill assessment.


----------



## aliee

islamabad dude said:


> Need help from seniors. I have a 4 yr bachelors in telecommunications engineering. I have nearly 5 yrs of experience. Would i be able to apply for computer network professional and get an equivalence to a bachelor with 3 yrs minimum experience. I do have some IT subjects in my course. Does anyone have any related acs result. How many years do they deduct. Would my qualification be considered as ICT major or Minor. I can also provide the list of subjects if someone can provide a professional opinion. Or is my choice limited to getting assessed by EA. Thanks


The deduction of no: of years from your experience depends on the course content of your degree. It should match at least 60% with the ICT Units which they have mentioned in their Guidelines document. 

So in principle, you should match your transcript of the degree with their ICT units and see if it covers 60%. If it does then the minimum they will deduct will be 2 years and if not they might deduct 4 years (Skills MET Date). 

Your experience letters should also match with the ICT units to qualify for the occupation you have applied for. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## aliee

altaf2203 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am little confused as to which Skill Occupation shall I choose among *"Analyst Programmer 261311"* , *"Developer Programmer 261312"* and *"Software Engineer 261313"* .
> 
> My profile is described below:-
> 
> *Qualification:* B.Tech in Computer Science & Engineering
> 
> *Work-Ex: *
> 
> Company 1 : Worked as SAP ABAP developer with designation as "Application Developer" for 3 years 10 months
> 
> Company 2: Worked as SAP ABAP developer with designation as "Consultant" for 5 months
> 
> Company 3: Worked as SAP ABAP developer with designation as "IT Analyst" for 1 year 10 months
> 
> Company 4: Worked as SAP ABAP developer with designation as "Associate Consultant" for 2 years 5 months.
> 
> It will be really helpful , if you can guide me as to which skill set shall I choose while applying for ACS skill assessment.


You should read this PDF from ACS which mentions exact ict unit requirements (Most/All of them are same for all occupations in Software Developer/Programmer category) and match the units with your degree transcript of courses and your work experiences or the experience letters which you have got from your employers.


----------



## peik85

My partner is doing ACS assessment, if her occupation is on CSOL list only, can I claim partner point?


----------



## KeeDa

peik85 said:


> My partner is doing ACS assessment, if her occupation is on CSOL list only, can I claim partner point?


You can for 190 visa type, but not for 189.


----------



## ahmedsomir

Hi there,

My Skill assessment Will finish in the next 20-may, my acceptance on developer programmer.

Can I renew the assessment for additional 2 years? or resubmit it again?

thanks


----------



## kundu30

Hi Guys,

I have lodged my ACS on 13th April and its on stage 2 now, Below are the docs that I have submitted.

1.Passport in personal details.
2.All 4 years mark sheets in transcript type attachment and degree in certificate in Educational details.
3. S.D and pay slips in SD attachment type for Employment details .( I have been working with my current employer from the start of my career and I have 3.4 years of exp.)

Have I missed anything ?

Please reply


----------



## KeeDa

ahmedsomir said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My Skill assessment Will finish in the next 20-may, my acceptance on developer programmer.
> 
> Can I renew the assessment for additional 2 years? or resubmit it again?
> 
> thanks


Hope this helps: https://www.acs.org.au/migration-sk...ns/can-i-renew-or-revalidate-my-result-letter


----------



## KeeDa

kundu30 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have lodged my ACS on 13th April and its on stage 2 now, Below are the docs that I have submitted.
> 
> 1.Passport in personal details.
> 2.All 4 years mark sheets in transcript type attachment and degree in certificate in Educational details.
> 3. S.D and pay slips in SD attachment type for Employment details .( I have been working with my current employer from the start of my career and I have 3.4 years of exp.)
> 
> Have I missed anything ?
> 
> Please reply


Nothing missed. I hope there are at least 2 payslips - first (or as old as you could get) and current/ latest.


----------



## Newrulez

kundu30 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have lodged my ACS on 13th April and its on stage 2 now, Below are the docs that I have submitted.
> 
> 1.Passport in personal details.
> 2.All 4 years mark sheets in transcript type attachment and degree in certificate in Educational details.
> 3. S.D and pay slips in SD attachment type for Employment details .( I have been working with my current employer from the start of my career and I have 3.4 years of exp.)
> 
> Have I missed anything ?
> 
> Please reply


Passport, Degree Certificate, Degree Marklists, Letter from employer/statutory declaration from colleague stating your duty description, first and last payslips are generally required. If they find any documentation missing, they will ask in Stage 3


----------



## htgaus

Hi Friends,

I am new to this forum and we are looking forward to immigrate to Australia.
I gave my first attempt in PTE and have scored 10 points from that.

I am about to start ACS processing and after going through checklist and various blogs here, have finalised on the below documents required for ACS :-

--RPL document (in my case, for ANZ code 261313 software engineer)
--Passport (front page only)
--Birth Certificate
--Marriage Certificate
--Marksheets and Degree certificate (10th, 12th and graduation)
--Employment 1. (Statutory Declaration from manager/ colleague stating roles and responsibilities)
(few payslips and bank statements- preferably first and last)
(Relieving Letters)
--Present Employment (Statutory Declaration from manager/ colleague stating roles and responsibilities)
(Offer Letter)
(few payslips and bank statements- preferably first and last)
--Resume /CV (Required or Not?) 
======================================================================================================================

However, I have few questions as below :-
1. In the ACS Checklist, its mentioned that we have to submit "Certified Copy..." . Does that mean that the above copies should be self attested or notarised?	
2. Plain xerox needed or coloured xerox for ACS?
3. Is it required to mention all role/designation changes in your previous employment or the latest designation (at the time of leaving) would suffice?
4. Any other documents which I have missed?

Please suggest.
Thanks in advance,


----------



## KeeDa

htgaus said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am new to this forum and we are looking forward to immigrate to Australia.
> I gave my first attempt in PTE and have scored 10 points from that.
> 
> I am about to start ACS processing and after going through checklist and various blogs here, have finalised on the below documents required for ACS :-
> 
> --RPL document (in my case, for ANZ code 261313 software engineer)
> --Passport (front page only)
> --Birth Certificate
> --Marriage Certificate
> --Marksheets and Degree certificate (10th, 12th and graduation)
> --Employment 1. (Statutory Declaration from manager/ colleague stating roles and responsibilities)
> (few payslips and bank statements- preferably first and last)
> (Relieving Letters)
> --Present Employment (Statutory Declaration from manager/ colleague stating roles and responsibilities)
> (Offer Letter)
> (few payslips and bank statements- preferably first and last)
> --Resume /CV (Required or Not?)
> ======================================================================================================================
> 
> However, I have few questions as below :-
> 1. In the ACS Checklist, its mentioned that we have to submit "Certified Copy..." . Does that mean that the above copies should be self attested or notarised?
> 2. Plain xerox needed or coloured xerox for ACS?
> 3. Is it required to mention all role/designation changes in your previous employment or the latest designation (at the time of leaving) would suffice?
> 4. Any other documents which I have missed?
> 
> Please suggest.
> Thanks in advance,


passport- both first and last page.
documents related to marriage, CV, 10th, 12th are not required.
1. Not self attested, but certified true copies- like those from a notary public.
2. Coloured.
3. Not required, but prefer to do it this way so that they can assess each of your episodes/ designations held at the same employer. For instance, if one of them was as an intern/ trainee, they may choose to assess it as not-relevant/ unskilled.
4. None.


----------



## htgaus

Thank you for your prompt reply.


----------



## htgaus

The only doubt I have is when a company provides you a R&R letter , they just mention the latest designation you were and roles played in the latest role ONLY.

I am not able to get roles and responsibilities letter from my previous employer on their company letter head.
And hence, I have to proceed with Statutory declaration (S.D.).
Any format shared in this forum for S.D. declaration stating multiple role/designation changes within a single company?

Would be really helpful.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## KeeDa

htgaus said:


> The only doubt I have is when a company provides you a R&R letter , they just mention the latest designation you were and roles played in the latest role ONLY.
> 
> I am not able to get roles and responsibilities letter from my previous employer on their company letter head.
> And hence, I have to proceed with Statutory declaration (S.D.).
> Any format shared in this forum for S.D. declaration stating multiple role/designation changes within a single company?
> 
> Would be really helpful.
> 
> Thanks in advance,


There were a few threads which shared some samples, but those have now been removed. Your best option now is to refer the sample given in Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf and improvise on it.


----------



## Atul33

*Clarity Needed around Statutory Declaration*

Hi,

I need to submit Affidavit for claiming my employment experience points for my current employer, for which I can not obtain the letter with duties/responsibilities.

Can someone please confirm, how much rupees stamp paper need to be used for this purpose. Some say that Affidavits should be 10Rs stamp paper, some says 50 rupees and some says 100Rs.

Requesting for confirmation around the same.

Also, I am getting this from a peer colleague of mine, who joined 6 months after my joining. My manager sits outside India and hence this is the closest i can get. Will that be fine? Shall i mention that he knows me from DD-MONTH-YEAR which will be ( employment duration - 6 months).

Any clarity will be great help.

Regards,
Atul33


----------



## kkvijay

Atul33 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need to submit Affidavit for claiming my employment experience points for my current employer, for which I can not obtain the letter with duties/responsibilities.
> 
> Can someone please confirm, how much rupees stamp paper need to be used for this purpose. Some say that Affidavits should be 10Rs stamp paper, some says 50 rupees and some says 100Rs.
> 
> Requesting for confirmation around the same.
> 
> Also, I am getting this from a peer colleague of mine, who joined 6 months after my joining. My manager sits outside India and hence this is the closest i can get. Will that be fine? Shall i mention that he knows me from DD-MONTH-YEAR which will be ( employment duration - 6 months).
> 
> Any clarity will be great help.
> 
> Regards,
> Atul33


Hi Atul

Even 10Rs. Stamp paper is also fine but no longer available, you can go ahead with 20Rs. Stamp paper which is also acceptable. The referees joining date should be prior to you and superior level will help much better for smooth processing. Let me know if you need anything else, will definitely help you.

All the Best


----------



## jasonrebello

*Congratulations*



bumba said:


> thanks Dolly.
> 
> I have some queries for state nomination of Victoria.
> 
> 1. For this state without detailed resume, skill assessment and trade qualification/certificates any other documents are needed?
> 
> 2. without IELTS can i Apply?
> 
> 3. For upload certificates there are only one provision. How can i upload more than one? Should i male a .PDF file with all documents and upload that one?
> 
> Please share your valuable opinion.
> Thanks in advance.


Hi bumba,
Congratulations on getting one step closer to realizing your dream.

For your questions,
I had applied for my PR visa (Class 189) and partner visa all by myself in 2014. I got my visa grant within 7 months without a hitch.

What I learnt was this (To answer your questions):
1) It is better to provide more rather than less. Of course it has to be relevant to the requirements.

2) It is better to have completed your IELTS before you lodge your application because I was told that you cannot make any false claims and stating you have cleared something without actually having done so (Irrespective of the fact that you will eventually will do so) is considered as a false claim!

3) Not sure about this because during my 189 application I uploaded a lot of PDF documents as single files without any problems. Maybe you can upload them in the 'Others' section! Remember to rename files correctly so that the case officer is able to identify them quickly.

Hope this helps.


Cheers,
/SNIP/


----------



## ahmedsomir

hi there,

I granted the ASC acceptance in 20-5-2014 to 20-5-2016 .. 
Did any changed roles happened in this period.


----------



## Atul33

Thanks kkvijay for your quick response. In my case, the only colleague whom I can seek help to get declaration signed have joined after me and hence the only option I have is to either skip his date of joining or to show that he joined 6 months later than me, but since then working closely with me.

Do you suggest to skip the date of joining and keep this ambiguity or shall I be honest to state that he joined 6 months later, but has been witnessing my job responsibilities closely since then and hence authorizing etc etc.

Regards,
Atul




kkvijay said:


> Hi Atul
> 
> Even 10Rs. Stamp paper is also fine but no longer available, you can go ahead with 20Rs. Stamp paper which is also acceptable. The referees joining date should be prior to you and superior level will help much better for smooth processing. Let me know if you need anything else, will definitely help you.
> 
> All the Best


----------



## Atul33

ACS guidelines mention that all documents shall state "Certified Tue Copy of Original", whereas all the notaries I have checked have a stamp that says "Photocopy Attested". Does that makes any difference even though the meaning is same OR do we need to get a stamp that exactly says "Certified Tue Copy of Original"


----------



## kkvijay

Atul33 said:


> Thanks kkvijay for your quick response. In my case, the only colleague whom I can seek help to get declaration signed have joined after me and hence the only option I have is to either skip his date of joining or to show that he joined 6 months later than me, but since then working closely with me.
> 
> Do you suggest to skip the date of joining and keep this ambiguity or shall I be honest to state that he joined 6 months later, but has been witnessing my job responsibilities closely since then and hence authorizing etc etc.
> 
> Regards,
> Atul


Hello Atul

I do not want to give you any false info on this and request you to go through the below points and see if it helps you. We cannot skip the joining date because in the stamp paper you need to provide the joining date of the referee with current designation.

Who can REFER? - HR (or) Reporting Manager (or) Colleague (designation should be above the applicant¡¦s, at least 1 level)

« Designation should be superior to the Applicant
« Should have joined with or before you - For current company
« For previous companies-Should have left company after you, need not be still employed with the company
Referral can be in a different branch or location but same department
« Roles and responsibilities have to be in detailed explanation either by project wise or designation wise and relevant to the Nominated occupation
« Referral can be in a different branch or location but same department
« Roles and responsibilities have to be in detailed explanation either by project wise or designation wise and relevant to the Nominated occupation

Let me know is this helps

All the best!!


----------



## kkvijay

Atul33 said:


> ACS guidelines mention that all documents shall state "Certified Tue Copy of Original", whereas all the notaries I have checked have a stamp that says "Photocopy Attested". Does that makes any difference even though the meaning is same OR do we need to get a stamp that exactly says "Certified Tue Copy of Original"


Hi Atul

Its not mandatory that Stamp should be "True Copy" you can make the notary to write as "Certified True Copy" or "True Copy" just up above the actual stamp attested with Green ink pen which they use for signature. 

All the Best!!


----------



## audream0709

*Understanding ACS Result*

Hi,

Got my ACS result, as, Your qualification has been assessed as follows:

Your Diploma from State Board of Technical Education completed December 2001 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing. 

The following employment after February 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Dates: 01/06 - 07/07 (1yrs 6mths)
Position: IT Manager
Employer: A
Country: INDIA

Dates: 08/07 - 08/13 (6yrs 0mths)
Position: Senior Manager - Technical Support
Employer: B
Country: INDIA

Dates: 08/13 - 02/16 (2yrs 6mths)
Position: Manager - IT Operations
Employer: C
Country: INDIA

ACS has deducted Six years of experience and this leaves me with only 4 years of experience giving 5 marks for experience and 10 marks for Qualification.

Please help in understanding this, as why, Six years have been deducted, believe only 5 years are taken from experience for making it comparable to Diploma, like 2 Years, in case, if education is comparable to Bachelors and Major in Computing.

My Assumption of result is - 10 marks for Qualification and 5 for Experience 

If one year gets added to Experience this will make 10 marks in Experience and 20 in total instead of 15 as it stands currently.

Please help to understand this one point calculation and should I raise this further with ACS.

Thanks,


----------



## Atul33

Hi Looking at the above message and few other messages showcasing how the ACS Outcome looks like, I want to understand if a person can only claim experience till the time he has got his ACS result or can same ACS outcome be used even after 1 year in which case the experience gained after the date of ACS outcome will also get considered towards adding to the points I need to claim.

On one side, the letter states that the experience after DD/MON/YYYY has been considered whereas on the other side, they also put an end date while generating the letter for example.....
Past Employment YYYYYYYYY Dates 04/10 - 07/13
Current employment XXXXXXXX i.e. Dates: 08/13 - 02/16 (What happens to experience post 02/16 if EOI is filed in 05/16?)

Regards,
Atul


----------



## randomlyjobless

Guys I have decided to apply for 189.as part of skill assessment I need your help about claiming my partner skill points. 
My wife finished m.pharma in India and is currently working as a data scientist in leading pharma company.her tech skills include SQL,spotfire and other analytics related tools. Now I am wondering shall I need to get ACS assess her profile or some other agency related to pharma? Based on her job roles and responsibility business analyst seems apt.I might be wrong.please pour in your opinions.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa

Atul33 said:


> Hi Looking at the above message and few other messages showcasing how the ACS Outcome looks like, I want to understand if a person can only claim experience till the time he has got his ACS result or can same ACS outcome be used even after 1 year in which case the experience gained after the date of ACS outcome will also get considered towards adding to the points I need to claim.
> 
> On one side, the letter states that the experience after DD/MON/YYYY has been considered whereas on the other side, they also put an end date while generating the letter for example.....
> Past Employment YYYYYYYYY Dates 04/10 - 07/13
> Current employment XXXXXXXX i.e. Dates: 08/13 - 02/16 (What happens to experience post 02/16 if EOI is filed in 05/16?)
> 
> Regards,
> Atul


You can very well count work experience after ACS assessment if you continue to work with the same employer undertaking the same skilled work assignments as required by your ANZSCO. The following posts should further help to clarify this topic:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/8470138-post1897.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...xperince-after-acs-skill-assement-letter.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...unt-post-acs-experience-eoi-points-claim.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/828322-189-visa-documents-exp-letter.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ving-australia/834897-acs-result-today-3.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...iting-december-2015-round-21.html#post8783498


----------



## KeeDa

randomlyjobless said:


> Guys I have decided to apply for 189.as part of skill assessment I need your help about claiming my partner skill points.
> My wife finished m.pharma in India and is currently working as a data scientist in leading pharma company.her tech skills include SQL,spotfire and other analytics related tools. Now I am wondering shall I need to get ACS assess her profile or some other agency related to pharma? Based on her job roles and responsibility business analyst seems apt.I might be wrong.please pour in your opinions.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Not sure if she can apply for any pharma related occupation, but as far as ICT BA is concerned, since the pharma degree is not related to the occupation, she will need at least 6 years of work experience as a BA to receive a positive assessment.


----------



## altaf2203

Dear All,

Dear Gurus,

I am about to get ACS skill assessment started.

I am B.Tech in Computer Science with 9.5+ years of experience.

So far, I have worked for 5 companies and have gathered the below documents. 

In the 4th company I worked as contract employee for 1 year n 2 months in Middle East. They are not issuing me any roles n responsibilities letter now and neither am I able to get any declaration from my previous colleagues. So shall I skip this experience while filing ACS assessment? If so then will it have any negative impact on my assessment?


Employment Documents

Company1 : Experience Letter (3 years and 11 Months)
Company1: Skill Letter ( with roles and responsibilities)

Company2 : Experience Letter (5 months)
Company2: Skill Letter ( with roles and responsibilities)

Company3 : Experience Letter (1 Year 8 months)
Company3: Skill Letter ( with roles and responsibilities)

Company4 : Experience Letter (1 Year 2 months as contractor in Middle East)
Company4: Skill Letter - Employer not issuing and Not able to manage any colleagues declaration as well 

Current Company : Experience Letter (2 Year 5 months)
Current Company: Skill Letter - Present Company not issuing. Hence got a declaration from Senior Colleague with roles and responsibilities on a stamp paper in front of Public Notary.

So shall I skip this experience in 4th company while filing ACS assessment? If so then will it have any negative impact on my assessment?

Will ACS deduct only 2 years and grant me 5+ years of Work experience? or they will deduct more years because of the gap of 1 year n 2 months which I will not be submitting to ACS?


----------



## KeeDa

audream0709 said:


> Please help in understanding this, as why, Six years have been deducted, believe only 5 years are taken from experience for making it comparable to Diploma, like 2 Years, in case, if education is comparable to Bachelors and Major in Computing.


6 years deduction with a Diploma is possible and is explained in Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf, page#4, under "Diploma and Vendor Certification"


----------



## KeeDa

altaf2203 said:


> So shall I skip this experience in 4th company while filing ACS assessment? If so then will it have any negative impact on my assessment?
> 
> Will ACS deduct only 2 years and grant me 5+ years of Work experience? or they will deduct more years because of the gap of 1 year n 2 months which I will not be submitting to ACS?


Mention the employment and provide your contract/ job offer (or whichever doc you can provide). The outcome for this episode alone will mention 'not accessable due to insufficient documentation'.

Deduction can be 2 or more years depending on your education and its relevance to your occupation, but the years deducted are from 'relevant' work experience, so those from 4th company will not count towards deduction- i.e. the total deduction will be the standard 2+ years + years from 4th company. These deducted years should be marked as 'not-relevant' in your EOI.


----------



## randomlyjobless

KeeDa said:


> Not sure if she can apply for any pharma related occupation, but as far as ICT BA is concerned, since the pharma degree is not related to the occupation, she will need at least 6 years of work experience as a BA to receive a positive assessment.


Hi

Actually she is working on pharma analytics which is related to her education. Is there any other code do you suggest.I will go through the list again.


Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## audream0709

KeeDa said:


> 6 years deduction with a Diploma is possible and is explained in Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf, page#4, under "Diploma and Vendor Certification"



Thanks for your quick response, I also went through the document but could not understand completely, as it says, Five Years if experience from last 10 years or Six Years if experience from last more than ten years.

This is what is making this a bit confusing to understand, can you please detail a bit more on this.


----------



## altaf2203

KeeDa said:


> Mention the employment and provide your contract/ job offer (or whichever doc you can provide). The outcome for this episode alone will mention 'not accessable due to insufficient documentation'.
> 
> Deduction can be 2 or more years depending on your education and its relevance to your occupation, but the years deducted are from 'relevant' work experience, so those from 4th company will not count towards deduction- i.e. the total deduction will be the standard 2+ years + years from 4th company. These deducted years should be marked as 'not-relevant' in your EOI.


Dear KeeDa,

Thanks a lot for quick response. I have payslips and the job offer/contract letter for the 4th company. The experience certificate which they issued had wrong joining date which is not matching with the job offer / contract, hence I am planning to submit only job contract letter and first and last month pay slips. Will this be okay? or shall I submit the experience certificate with wrong joining date as well?


----------



## KeeDa

audream0709 said:


> Thanks for your quick response, I also went through the document but could not understand completely, as it says, Five Years if experience from last 10 years or Six Years if experience from last more than ten years.
> 
> This is what is making this a bit confusing to understand, can you please detail a bit more on this.


5 from last 10 years or 6 from the entire past history - whichever gives you the earliest possible skill-met-date (i.e maximum possible work points). More details here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...g-whichever-provides-earliest-skill-date.html


----------



## KeeDa

altaf2203 said:


> Dear KeeDa,
> 
> Thanks a lot for quick response. I have payslips and the job offer/contract letter for the 4th company. The experience certificate which they issued had wrong joining date which is not matching with the job offer / contract, hence I am planning to submit only job contract letter and first and last month pay slips. Will this be okay? or shall I submit the experience certificate with wrong joining date as well?


Yes, just the contract letter will do.


----------



## farjaf

Need help please:
Does anyone know 1+ year experience after Australian study counts towards skilled migration points?
in other words:
15 points for master + 5 work = 20 point
or
15 points

Thanks


----------



## smartyad

Hi Experts 

I am prepping up for ACS Assessment, I need a valid format for "Statutory Declaration from Colleague.doc" (For India), if any one can provide.

Also I have some questions about the declaration

Does it have to be my Manager (I dont want to spook them, it can lead to serious consequences) to sign the declaration :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
Can it be a Colleague who is 1 or 2 Level above me to sign the declaration
Can it be my Colleague who is at he same level that I am to sign the declaration
Do i need to add a Org Chart, or Plain Declaration will do
Declaration has to be printed on Stamp Paper (Of what value ?) or Plain paper ? 

Also regarding ACS Assessment
Do they mandatorily Deduct 2 years from my experience.
I am B.E Computer Engineering, With 5 years 6 Months as Software Engineer.
I am applying for Software Engineer 261313 for ACS Assessment


----------



## vish555

smartyad said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> I am prepping up for ACS Assessment, I need a valid format for "Statutory Declaration from Colleague.doc" (For India), if any one can provide.
> 
> Also I have some questions about the declaration
> 
> Does it have to be my Manager (I dont want to spook them, it can lead to serious consequences) to sign the declaration :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> Can it be a Colleague who is 1 or 2 Level above me to sign the declaration
> Can it be my Colleague who is at he same level that I am to sign the declaration
> Do i need to add a Org Chart, or Plain Declaration will do
> Declaration has to be printed on Stamp Paper (Of what value ?) or Plain paper ?
> 
> Also regarding ACS Assessment
> Do they mandatorily Deduct 2 years from my experience.
> I am B.E Computer Engineering, With 5 years 6 Months as Software Engineer.
> I am applying for Software Engineer 261313 for ACS Assessment



It can be your colleague who is 1 or 2 level above you . Org chart is optional . They will for sure deduct 2 years or more , in your case it would be 2 years i assume


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smartyad

vish555 said:


> It can be your colleague who is 1 or 2 level above you . Org chart is optional . They will for sure deduct 2 years or more , in your case it would be 2 years i assume
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for your reply 

By any chance do you have a "Statutory Declaration" format for India.
Also Is Stamp Paper Mandatory.

Thanks and Regards
Ankesh


----------



## vish555

smartyad said:


> Thank you for your reply
> 
> 
> 
> By any chance do you have a "Statutory Declaration" format for India.
> 
> Also Is Stamp Paper Mandatory.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and Regards
> 
> Ankesh



Nops , I got it on company letter head from HR


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pradu143

smartyad said:


> Thank you for your reply
> 
> By any chance do you have a "Statutory Declaration" format for India.
> Also Is Stamp Paper Mandatory.
> 
> Thanks and Regards
> Ankesh


Hi Ankesh

I have the format but i don't know how to share it here. yes, stamp paper is mandatory.

Thanks and regards,
Pradeep


----------



## smartyad

vish555 said:


> Nops , I got it on company letter head from HR
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Generous/Sporting/Professional HR and Company 

I guess there are very few of those 

Thanks ne way


----------



## smartyad

pradu143 said:


> Hi Ankesh
> 
> I have the format but i don't know how to share it here. yes, stamp paper is mandatory.
> 
> Thanks and regards,
> Pradeep


Hi Pradeep,

Could you mail me as an email attachment.
See your message box, I have sent you my email address

Thanks and Regards
Ankesh


----------



## vish555

smartyad said:


> Generous/Sporting/Professional HR and Company
> 
> 
> 
> I guess there are very few of those
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ne way



It seems so but it isn't. I had spent about 3 months fighting for it . They cannot deny it without a valid reason, I followed up until i got it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sjohn

I am planning to apply with ACS for getting my educational qualification and experience evaluated. Below are my details

Visa class : 189/190
DOB: 26-09-1974, Married with 2 kids
Work Exp : 17+ years total in IT (Software Architect)
Interested in Australian Visa Category of:
Subclass 189 - Generic PR Visa
Subclass 190 - State Sponsorship

Education:
BSc Mathematics (1995 from Mumbai University)
2 years PG in software technology (NCST 1998, now taken over by CDAC)

My graduation is not in IT, however I have done a part-time PG in software technology. Will ACS assess my qualification positively? If not then ACS may ask for RPL considering that I have 17 years of experience in my skill. Any idea how many years of experience would ACS deduct to compensate for qualification?


----------



## Roy2017

Hello ,

This time ASC is slow  . I have applied on 21 April .Still in phase 4


----------



## sjohn

Roy2017 said:


> Hello ,
> 
> This time ASC is slow  . I have applied on 21 April .Still in phase 4


Thanks Roy2017 for the info. I am new to this so could you please let me know what are the different phases of ACS and what was the timeline for each of the phase in your case


----------



## Roy2017

sjohn said:


> Thanks Roy2017 for the info. I am new to this so could you please let me know what are the different phases of ACS and what was the timeline for each of the phase in your case


@sJhon There is no timeline for phases . Many people got the results in 4-5 days .


----------



## verma.rajput

Dear Pradeep,

Can you please share the format with 
*(deleted - please don't personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html)
kaju/moderator*

Also please let me know if I can first get a statutory declaration signed by my x-manager first and later get it notarized?

Thanks,
Aman


----------



## verma.rajput

*Statutory Declaration*



htgaus said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am new to this forum and we are looking forward to immigrate to Australia.
> I gave my first attempt in PTE and have scored 10 points from that.
> 
> I am about to start ACS processing and after going through checklist and various blogs here, have finalised on the below documents required for ACS :-
> 
> --RPL document (in my case, for ANZ code 261313 software engineer)
> --Passport (front page only)
> --Birth Certificate
> --Marriage Certificate
> --Marksheets and Degree certificate (10th, 12th and graduation)
> --Employment 1. (Statutory Declaration from manager/ colleague stating roles and responsibilities)
> (few payslips and bank statements- preferably first and last)
> (Relieving Letters)
> --Present Employment (Statutory Declaration from manager/ colleague stating roles and responsibilities)
> (Offer Letter)
> (few payslips and bank statements- preferably first and last)
> --Resume /CV (Required or Not?)
> ======================================================================================================================
> 
> However, I have few questions as below :-
> 1. In the ACS Checklist, its mentioned that we have to submit "Certified Copy..." . Does that mean that the above copies should be self attested or notarised?
> 2. Plain xerox needed or coloured xerox for ACS?
> 3. Is it required to mention all role/designation changes in your previous employment or the latest designation (at the time of leaving) would suffice?
> 4. Any other documents which I have missed?
> 
> Please suggest.
> Thanks in advance,



Dear htgaus,

I am at the same stage as you are however, I still need to get the reference letter/statutory declaration from my previous employer.

Can you please share the format either by attaching or brief on what is required to be mentioned:

Although I did refer to ACS website and checked the document acs .org. au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0020/7319/Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf, but, I am not sure what would have to be done in case of Indian notarization.

Does it require for x-manager or x-colleague to write and sign the letter in front of notary. Or I can take a print out and get their sign and later get it notarized?

Any guidance would be of great help.

Thanks,
Aman


----------



## sjohn

After ACS has positively assessed the employment experience (based on reference letters in company letter-head), would the CO during visa processing phase ask for additional employment experience related docs?


----------



## sjohn

verma.rajput said:


> Dear htgaus,
> 
> I am at the same stage as you are however, I still need to get the reference letter/statutory declaration from my previous employer.
> 
> Can you please share the format either by attaching or brief on what is required to be mentioned:
> 
> Although I did refer to ACS website and checked the document acs .org. au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0020/7319/Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf, but, I am not sure what would have to be done in case of Indian notarization.
> 
> Does it require for x-manager or x-colleague to write and sign the letter in front of notary. Or I can take a print out and get their sign and later get it notarized?
> 
> Any guidance would be of great help.
> 
> Thanks,
> Aman


@Aman: If you have got the employment reference letter format then could you please share it with me.


----------



## verma.rajput

sjohn said:


> @Aman: If you have got the employment reference letter format then could you please share it with me.



Hi Sjohn,

The best example is on ACS website, [can't post URL as of now] Skilled-Employment-Reference-Example.pdf

I rephrased it as per my roles and responsibilities. However, I couldn't find similar sample for Statutory Declaration as it required some specific words to be included as *Witnessed Before, Sworn Before* etc.

Let me know if someone has the sample then please attached it.

Thanks,
AV


----------



## shaancm

I got my ACS assessment today..positive and got max points..
Submitted the docs on 25th and received the result today..it appears they process quicker these days..next big challenge is to clear PTE.. 
Regards
Shaan


----------



## sjohn

Congratulations!!! and all the best for ur PTE


----------



## Atul33

Hi All,

I have been working on RPL Report for last 2 weeks and today, when i saw, it seems like ACS has amended the template and now it says that one only need to talk about 1 Essential core ICT area of knowledge and 1 General ICT Area of knowledge and not all the knowledge areas.

This is different from the previous template, where it was required to explain all the topics, where one has knowledge and it was easier to demonstrate the knowledge.

Can someone please share any more information around the same?

Regards,
Atul


----------



## ihmar2002

I want to renew my ACS and My immi agent has shutdown office. 
To renew my assessment I need applicant Id and password which I don't have. 
Kindly advise what is the solution and how I can I proceed?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## altaf2203

shaancm said:


> I got my ACS assessment today..positive and got max points..
> Submitted the docs on 25th and received the result today..it appears they process quicker these days..next big challenge is to clear PTE..
> Regards
> Shaan


Dear Shaan,

I have applied for ACS on 29/04/2016. I have applied for Software Engineer (261313).

What all documents have you submitted?


----------



## shaancm

altaf2203 said:


> Dear Shaan,
> 
> 
> 
> I have applied for ACS on 29/04/2016. I have applied for Software Engineer (261313).
> 
> 
> 
> What all documents have you submitted?




Hello Altaf,
I had submitted reference docs for 3 companies for 11 years.. 2 SDs and one reference letter in company letter head. I got positive assessment for 10+ years..Below are the details of both
SD- 
1.statuary declaration from colleague along with his business card and company ID.
2. One payslip each for every year(first and last will do as well)
3. My company Id and business card
Scanned all into one pdf
Reference letter-
Ref letter on company letter head.. No other supporting docs required for this.
Regards
Shaan


----------



## shaancm

sjohn said:


> Congratulations!!! and all the best for ur PTE




Thank you John


----------



## psskhal

Hi Guys,

I cannot login into the ACS application status page. It was working fine yesterday. Is anybody else facing this problem?


----------



## farjaf

psskhal said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I cannot login into the ACS application status page. It was working fine yesterday. Is anybody else facing this problem?


It should be fixed now


----------



## sjohn

shaancm said:


> Hello Altaf,
> I had submitted reference docs for 3 companies for 11 years.. 2 SDs and one reference letter in company letter head. I got positive assessment for 10+ years..Below are the details of both
> SD-
> 1.statuary declaration from colleague along with his business card and company ID.
> 2. One payslip each for every year(first and last will do as well)
> 3. My company Id and business card
> Scanned all into one pdf
> Reference letter-
> Ref letter on company letter head.. No other supporting docs required for this
> Regards
> Shaan


Hi Shaan,

Could you please provide the format of the reference letter on the company letter head and the Statuatory Declaration as well. 

Regards
Shaiju


----------



## altaf2203

shaancm said:


> Hello Altaf,
> I had submitted reference docs for 3 companies for 11 years.. 2 SDs and one reference letter in company letter head. I got positive assessment for 10+ years..Below are the details of both
> SD-
> 1.statuary declaration from colleague along with his business card and company ID.
> 2. One payslip each for every year(first and last will do as well)
> 3. My company Id and business card
> Scanned all into one pdf
> Reference letter-
> Ref letter on company letter head.. No other supporting docs required for this.
> Regards
> Shaan


Hi Shaan,

Thanks for the inputs. And all the best for your PTE.
I have a similar case like yours. I have worked for 4 companies and have submitted the ref letter for my 3 previous companies along with experience letters, releasing letters & first and last payslips. Whereas for my current company, I have submitted SD of my Senior Colleague and an HR letter that states am presently working with the current designation and first and last payslip. I have not submitted my business card or id card copy of my colleague. Will it have any impact on the assessment?


----------



## goaustralianow

shaancm said:


> I got my ACS assessment today..positive and got max points..
> Submitted the docs on 25th and received the result today..it appears they process quicker these days..next big challenge is to clear PTE..
> Regards
> Shaan


Congrats Mate and all the best for your PTE exam! :first:

I have also uploaded my documents on 24th April however from last 3 days my application is stuck in phase 4 showing "With Assessor". It has not moved ahead from last 3 days. Not sure what's the problem :confused2::confused2:


----------



## Roy2017

Hello Everyone , Just got my ACS results .Its positive .Just one query for the below one do we have any point 
Your Microsoft Certified Solution Developer from Microsoft completed October 2015 has been
assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing.


----------



## aampal

Hi,

Can you please help me ?

I have ACS result on 29th march,2016, and i submitted EOI on 5th april,2016. I have got invitation.

i have added 3 month experience in EOI which is not mention on ACS time, due to lack of proper documents 

now, i have all documents to claim for three month, I am planning to take review ACS process to add this 3 month experience.

when i check review process in ACS site, they said ACS result and ACS review result both are valid.

question is can i go ahead for review ACS when my "invitation" still in ACTIVE state. ?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Atul33

Can someone please help throw some light on below query, as i need to submit ACS report with RPL project report. I have exchanged email with the department and the response has further confused me, whether even after getting successful evaluation now, will it cause a problem in EOI, if i have obtained my ACS using old RPL evaluation?
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dear Atul,
Thank you for your email.
As per the ACS website:
The new ACS Recognition of Prior Learning form (RPL) reflects the changes to the CBoK and is now available and we encourage all RPL applicants to complete the new form as part of their RPL application.

From July 1 2016 the new RPL form will become mandatory for all RPL applications regardless if a previous suitable result for RPL has been issued.

This means up until July 1, 2016 we will accept the old RPL form. If you do decide to submit the new RPL form you will have to fill out the form as instructed.

Kind Regards, 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thanks & Regards,
Atul




Atul33 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been working on RPL Report for last 2 weeks and today, when i saw, it seems like ACS has amended the template and now it says that one only need to talk about 1 Essential core ICT area of knowledge and 1 General ICT Area of knowledge and not all the knowledge areas.
> 
> This is different from the previous template, where it was required to explain all the topics, where one has knowledge and it was easier to demonstrate the knowledge.
> 
> Can someone please share any more information around the same?
> 
> Regards,
> Atul


----------



## shaancm

altaf2203 said:


> Hi Shaan,
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the inputs. And all the best for your PTE.
> 
> I have a similar case like yours. I have worked for 4 companies and have submitted the ref letter for my 3 previous companies along with experience letters, releasing letters & first and last payslips. Whereas for my current company, I have submitted SD of my Senior Colleague and an HR letter that states am presently working with the current designation and first and last payslip. I have not submitted my business card or id card copy of my colleague. Will it have any impact on the assessment?




Hi Althaf,
That shouldn't be a problem. As per ACS guidelines they need only the first and last payslips SD. Mine was just a recommendation from a colleague to share max proof.
Regards
Shaan


----------



## shaancm

Hello All,
For those who are looking for SD, ref letter formats.. Please check this thread.. I have used the same format for my ACS.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...st.html#/forumsite/20560/topics/469793?page=1
Regards
Shaan


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## htgaus

Hi Atul,

I downloaded the latest ACS RPL form from the below link.
https://www.acs.org.au/migration-skills-assessment/documents-and-forms

Are you also referring to the same one?
Looks like they have restricted the topics and sub topics as compared to earlier template where all sections were compulsory. Somehow, I feel its good that this change has come. Less and more useful content.

TIA,


----------



## Atul33

Hi,

Yes, I am reffering to the same. While they have restricted the topic, I am not sure, if by doing so, if this will become difficult to explain more about your knowledge in different knowledge areas. Also, am not sure, if they expect details around Problem Solving, Data Modelling etc and what information can be provided, which will satisfy them.

Not sure, if they will make everyone who got successful evaluation using old format before 30th June to again fill report using new format?

Regards,
Atul




htgaus said:


> Hi Atul,
> 
> I downloaded the latest ACS RPL form from the below link.
> https://www.acs.org.au/migration-skills-assessment/documents-and-forms
> 
> Are you also referring to the same one?
> Looks like they have restricted the topics and sub topics as compared to earlier template where all sections were compulsory. Somehow, I feel its good that this change has come. Less and more useful content.
> 
> TIA,


----------



## GoAussie2016

Hi Experts,

For ACS i have a query. I work for Optimum Solutions deployed at Apple Systems. I got the RnR letter from optimum in which they state that i work via them for Apple. Should the letter be signed by both Optimun HR and my Manager at Apple? Or just the signature from kelly is enough?


----------



## htgaus

Hi All,
For statutory declaration, what value of the stamp paper is required?
Should it be 50rs or 100rs stamp paper?

TIA,


----------



## verma.rajput

You can go with any stamp paper with value 20 or more. Only one stamp paper for first page and rest would be print on plain paper. 

Thanks,
Aman



htgaus said:


> Hi All,
> For statutory declaration, what value of the stamp paper is required?
> Should it be 50rs or 100rs stamp paper?
> 
> TIA,


----------



## verma.rajput

In my previous company I had total experience of 5 years in which I worked in multiple Projects with different managers. And the largest duration spent in a single project was for 2.5, however, in these 2.5 years also my project manager changed (both of them left previous company). 

So, can I get Statutory Declaration from another manager who was working in parallel to my manager and is still with same company. We all were working for single account, *but don't have any direct work relationship.
*
Thanks in advance,
Aman


----------



## htgaus

Hi Friends,

I am planning to apply for ACS on my own. I have read through the ACS websites, steps to apply and checklist in this forum too.
However, would like to hear from any of you who has applied on own. How to start and what all steps to follow? How much cost incurred? How to upload documents? etc.
Any small write up with the exact steps will be of great help.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## altaf2203

htgaus said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am planning to apply for ACS on my own. I have read through the ACS websites, steps to apply and checklist in this forum too.
> However, would like to hear from any of you who has applied on own. How to start and what all steps to follow? How much cost incurred? How to upload documents? etc.
> Any small write up with the exact steps will be of great help.
> 
> Thanks in advance,


Hi,

I applied for ACS assessment on my own last week. Regarding your queries, please find my comments below:

_How to start and what all steps to follow?_
*You need get all your educational documents ( Graduation onwards :All the marksheets, certificate and transcripts (if available)), your work experience related documents ( like, first n last pay slip of all the companies you have worked for, roles and responsibilities reference letter form all the employers including the current one, the experience / releasing letters and your passport copy. All the photocopy (color photo copy preferred) of these documents need to be attested by Public Notary and it should mention as "True Copy" *.

_How much cost incurred?_
*The total cost is 500 AUD and you can pay by any master/visa credit card*

_How to upload documents?_
*You need to scan all the attested photo copies of the above documents in color with less <= 200 dpi and upload the same at the ACS website. The steps are very simple and self explanatory in the ACS website.*

*And yes, you need to login to the acs website and create an account for yourself as well.*.

Hope it will provide you some guidance.


----------



## htgaus

Thanks Altaf , I will try and update in case of any issues.
Where do I need to submit RPL report? I believe for RPL only soft copy upload (without scan) would suffice?


----------



## bindaasbanda

frnds, need your advice my first organization was a small organisation, I worked for this organisation for complete 1 year. But after that I switched to another organisation. Now my first company is closed. Closed means closed nobody is working for it now. I just have the experience letter of that organisation and nothing else. All other are big organisation with decent name in market. Now what to do in this case. How will I show the experience of that organisation?

PS: my first post in this forum.


----------



## Newrulez

bindaasbanda said:


> frnds, need your advice my first organization was a small organisation, I worked for this organisation for complete 1 year. But after that I switched to another organisation. Now my first company is closed. Closed means closed nobody is working for it now. I just have the experience letter of that organisation and nothing else. All other are big organisation with decent name in market. Now what to do in this case. How will I show the experience of that organisation?
> 
> PS: my first post in this forum.


You can get an affidavit in stamp paper from any colleague who worked with you in the first company. List all the duties/responsibilities in the affidavit, get it notarized by Notiory Public and it should be fine. You can add your service letter/experience letter as supporting document.


----------



## shaancm

bindaasbanda said:


> frnds, need your advice my first organization was a small organisation, I worked for this organisation for complete 1 year. But after that I switched to another organisation. Now my first company is closed. Closed means closed nobody is working for it now. I just have the experience letter of that organisation and nothing else. All other are big organisation with decent name in market. Now what to do in this case. How will I show the experience of that organisation?
> 
> 
> 
> PS: my first post in this forum.




Hi,
I was in similar situation, i had the offer letter and relieving letter from the company, attested it and uploaded.. In my case i really did not want to claim those years as i had enough exp on other companies. i would recommend you upload the docs u have.
Best of luck.
Shaan


----------



## bindaasbanda

Newrulez said:


> You can get an affidavit in stamp paper from any colleague who worked with you in the first company. List all the duties/responsibilities in the affidavit, get it notarized by Notiory Public and it should be fine. You can add your service letter/experience letter as supporting document.


I'm in touch with only one person from that organisation but he has same experience as me. will that be fine if I gives me notarized stamp paper?


----------



## Newrulez

bindaasbanda said:


> I'm in touch with only one person from that organisation but he has same experience as me. will that be fine if I gives me notarized stamp paper?


Yes as long as he worked at the same level as you were or supervisory level.

Affidavits from junior colleagues won't be accepted.


----------



## bindaasbanda

Newrulez said:


> Yes as long as he worked at the same level as you were or supervisory level.
> 
> Affidavits from junior colleagues won't be accepted.


Thanks, he was at my level. One more thing I want to ask is do I need to score 8 in each module to get maximum points from IELTS or is total 8 sufficient?


----------



## KeeDa

bindaasbanda,

Consider marking it as not-relevant and not claiming points from that employment because proving and verifying it (at the visa processing stage) will be difficult. If you are short on points, try scoring more with English or adding 5 points from partner skills than counting points from that 1 year work episode.


----------



## KeeDa

bindaasbanda said:


> Thanks, he was at my level. One more thing I want to ask is do I need to score 8 in each module to get maximum points from IELTS or is total 8 sufficient?


in each.


----------



## altaf2203

bindaasbanda said:


> Thanks, he was at my level. One more thing I want to ask is do I need to score 8 in each module to get maximum points from IELTS or is total 8 sufficient?


You have to score 8 individually in all the 4 sections (Reading, Writing, Listening & Speaking) to get the maximum 20 points from IELTS.


----------



## Newrulez

bindaasbanda said:


> Thanks, he was at my level. One more thing I want to ask is do I need to score 8 in each module to get maximum points from IELTS or is total 8 sufficient?


For claiming 20 points in English, 8 score in each four module is required. IELTS is not required for applying to ACS. It's only required while applying for EOI.


----------



## bindaasbanda

KeeDa said:


> bindaasbanda,
> 
> Consider marking it as not-relevant and not claiming points from that employment because proving and verifying it (at the visa processing stage) will be difficult. If you are short on points, try scoring more with English or adding 5 points from partner skills than counting points from that 1 year work episode.


I can't leave that work ex yr....as I don't have a partner and I have 7 years of exp including that experience. If I remove that then only 4yr of experience will be considered. And 5 points will be docked off.


----------



## bindaasbanda

I'm getting following points:
Age:30
English language:10
Skilled employment:5(if I don't consider my 1 year work ex.)
Qualification:15(BTech, how will they verify my degree, is there any procedure for the same?)

Total:60(without any sponsorship from state)

Is that enough...should I go for 189 or 190?

I will complete 6 years on 28th may if I don't consider 1 yr experience, so should I apply after 28th May for ACS?

If I get stuck on borderline that is 60 points will it affect my visa application?


----------



## verma.rajput

Dear Bindaasbanda,

Please note ACS had been deducting first two years of employment in order to make your rest of the experience as Relevant or Suitable experience. Check SkillLevel Requirement Met Date in Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf.

Extract below:

Example 1 – Employment completed AFTER the qualification:
 You complete a relevant Bachelor degree with a major in ICT in Jan 2008 and you have 4 years of relevant work experience from Jan 2008 until Jan 2012.
 2 years of work experience will be used to satisfy the suitability criteria and your Skill Level Requirement Met Date will be Jan 2010.
 All suitable work experience completed AFTER Jan 2010 will be considered Skilled Employment and eligible for the skilled migration points test.
 The 2 years of work experience used to satisfy the suitability criteria is


However, when you file EOI there are two places where you can mentioned ACS approved skilled experience and other experience, that might be considered for points [not 100% sure, perhaps Keedaa can provide his input].

There rules might revise in coming July when new financial year starts for them. So do check latest rules directly on website.


Thanks,
Aman



bindaasbanda said:


> I'm getting following points:
> Age:30
> English language:10
> Skilled employment:5(if I don't consider my 1 year work ex.)
> Qualification:15(BTech, how will they verify my degree, is there any procedure for the same?)
> 
> Total:60(without any sponsorship from state)
> 
> Is that enough...should I go for 189 or 190?
> 
> I will complete 6 years on 28th may if I don't consider 1 yr experience, so should I apply after 28th May for ACS?
> 
> If I get stuck on borderline that is 60 points will it affect my visa application?


----------



## nani0506

Hello Expats Greetings,

I have 3.11 years of experience, gave my PTE-A and got L-72 R-70 S-85 W-70. Planning for 189/190 subclass. I am a graduate in Computer Science and currently working as Senior Software Engineer. I am stuck with the reference letters' format. Kindly help me out in what needs to be included in the ACS reference letter. Also please help me out with the checklist of documents along with (if) any additional documents too later ACS asking for. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Atul33

Hi,
Can someone help clarify, if I proceed my ACS application using statutory declaration, can we use letter issued from organization (Job responsibilities) at the time of VISA, or we have to use same document at both stages?

Reason for asking is that at the moment, I am unable to obtain the letter from organization for which i will keep trying to obtain the Job responsibilities letter from my organization for DIBP, if I get Invited and apply for the VISA. 

However, am unsure, if we need to use the same employment reference document for VISA application, which we have used for ACS assessment? I do not want to delay ACS and EOI process for now.


Kind Regards,
Atul


----------



## ihmar2002

Is there 4 years deduction as well if you have over ten years experience?


----------



## ihmar2002

verma.rajput said:


> Dear Bindaasbanda,
> 
> Please note ACS had been deducting first two years of employment in order to make your rest of the experience as Relevant or Suitable experience. Check SkillLevel Requirement Met Date in Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf.
> 
> Extract below:
> 
> Example 1 ? Employment completed AFTER the qualification:
>  You complete a relevant Bachelor degree with a major in ICT in Jan 2008 and you have 4 years of relevant work experience from Jan 2008 until Jan 2012.
>  2 years of work experience will be used to satisfy the suitability criteria and your Skill Level Requirement Met Date will be Jan 2010.
>  All suitable work experience completed AFTER Jan 2010 will be considered Skilled Employment and eligible for the skilled migration points test.
>  The 2 years of work experience used to satisfy the suitability criteria is
> 
> 
> However, when you file EOI there are two places where you can mentioned ACS approved skilled experience and other experience, that might be considered for points [not 100% sure, perhaps Keedaa can provide his input].
> 
> There rules might revise in coming July when new financial year starts for them. So do check latest rules directly on website.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Aman
> 
> 
> 
> bindaasbanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting following points:
> Age:30
> English language:10
> Skilled employment:5(if I don't consider my 1 year work ex.)
> Qualification:15(BTech, how will they verify my degree, is there any procedure for the same?)
> 
> Total:60(without any sponsorship from state)
> 
> Is that enough...should I go for 189 or 190?
> 
> I will complete 6 years on 28th may if I don't consider 1 yr experience, so should I apply after 28th May for ACS?
> 
> If I get stuck on borderline that is 60 points will it affect my visa application?
Click to expand...

Is there 4 years deduction as well if you have over ten years experience?


----------



## Subhash Bohra

Atul33 said:


> Hi,
> Can someone help clarify, if I proceed my ACS application using statutory declaration, can we use letter issued from organization (Job responsibilities) at the time of VISA, or we have to use same document at both stages?
> 
> Reason for asking is that at the moment, I am unable to obtain the letter from organization for which i will keep trying to obtain the Job responsibilities letter from my organization for DIBP, if I get Invited and apply for the VISA.
> 
> However, am unsure, if we need to use the same employment reference document for VISA application, which we have used for ACS assessment? I do not want to delay ACS and EOI process for now.
> 
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Atul


Hi Atul

Search this forum you will find the sample reference letters as well as the various formats. Also in Skill Assessment guide on ACS home page they have mentioned what to be included in RnR letters.


----------



## Prash2533

Subhash Bohra said:


> Hi Atul
> 
> Search this forum you will find the sample reference letters as well as the various formats. Also in Skill Assessment guide on ACS home page they have mentioned what to be included in RnR letters.


You can use SD now for ACS and EOI and while applying for Visa you can upload all docs (old and new).


----------



## Atul33

Thanks Guys for clarification. I have also heard that in case of statutory declarations, there are more chances that employment verification will be done in your case.

Does these verifications happen at the time of ACS or at the time of VISA application processing?

Regards,
Atul



Prash2533 said:


> You can use SD now for ACS and EOI and while applying for Visa you can upload all docs (old and new).


----------



## Prash2533

Atul33 said:


> Thanks Guys for clarification. I have also heard that in case of statutory declarations, there are more chances that employment verification will be done in your case.
> 
> Does these verifications happen at the time of ACS or at the time of VISA application processing?
> 
> Regards,
> Atul


ACS does not perform employment checks. They just compare your educational qualification with Australian standards of education plus measure your relevant experience for the job code you have applied.

Verifications may or may not happen depending upon the CO discretion in visa processing.


----------



## ranagarima14

Hi folks,

I have already got positive ACS assessment but in last assessment I didn't mention my initial 6 months experience as I worked there as a junior software engineer because I didn't have experience letter.

If somehow I will arrange the experience letter then can I go for reassessment with these additional months of experience. As this will add extra 5 points in EOI. 

I will appreciate your response.

Thanks ?


----------



## htgaus

Hi Friends,

I applied for ACS Assessment and currently the status is showing at "Stage 4" from the past three days.
How much time does it usually take to progress to Stage 5?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## goaustralianow

htgaus said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I applied for ACS Assessment and currently the status is showing at "Stage 4" from the past three days.
> How much time does it usually take to progress to Stage 5?
> 
> Thanks in advance,


It usually takes 5 - 6 working days to transition from stage 4 to 5


----------



## altaf2203

htgaus said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I applied for ACS Assessment and currently the status is showing at "Stage 4" from the past three days.
> How much time does it usually take to progress to Stage 5?
> 
> Thanks in advance,


Hi..

Now a days its taking around a weeks time to complete the assessment.
I applied for my ACS assessment on 29th May 2016 and I got my positive assessment results on 6th June 2016.


----------



## sannair

Is ACS assessment the first thing that we need to do ?
Could someone advise what exactly needs to be done here?


----------



## nani0506

Yes ACS assessment is the first step in Australian PR process. I had submitted my skills assessment documents on May 20. It is now in "Allocated" which is Stage2. Waiting for the result.
I have 3.10years of experience and graduate with computer science as main stream. Got the below PTE-A score: all 70+.

I guess I can only get 55 points for age, education, and PTE score. Can anyone tell me if I can apply (by any chance) to 189sub class???


----------



## bindaasbanda

nani0506 said:


> Yes ACS assessment is the first step in Australian PR process. I had submitted my skills assessment documents on May 20. It is now in "Allocated" which is Stage2. Waiting for the result.
> I have 3.10years of experience and graduate with computer science as main stream. Got the below PTE-A score: all 70+.
> 
> I guess I can only get 55 points for age, education, and PTE score. Can anyone tell me if I can apply (by any chance) to 189sub class???


No, you can't apply for 189. You need 60 points to apply for 189. Go for 190 and apply for state sponsorship.


----------



## Prash2533

altaf2203 said:


> Hi..
> 
> Now a days its taking around a weeks time to complete the assessment.
> I applied for my ACS assessment on 29th May 2016 and I got my positive assessment results on 6th June 2016.


Hi Altaf, your dates need some correction as both are in future. Anyways usually assessment is carried out in a week time. however in some cases it can exceed the same.


----------



## Prash2533

sannair said:


> Is ACS assessment the first thing that we need to do ?
> Could someone advise what exactly needs to be done here?


Before applying for ACS, its better to get IELTS or PTE A test cleared as it sometimes trake longer to clear them. After that go for ACS.
ACS basically assess your education and experience for your skill equivalent to Australian standards.


----------



## nani0506

bindaasbanda said:


> No, you can't apply for 189. You need 60 points to apply for 189. Go for 190 and apply for state sponsorship.


Thanks bindass...waiting for ACS to be done which is at stage 4 from the past 2 days. Once it is done ll go for EOI for NSW SS.


----------



## altaf2203

Prash2533 said:


> Hi Altaf, your dates need some correction as both are in future. Anyways usually assessment is carried out in a week time. however in some cases it can exceed the same.


Hi Prash,

Thanks for correction  . Actually its 29th April and 6th May 2016.


----------



## Aroraarora19901990

Hey guys i forgot to mention country name (india) in statutory document required for acs , my manager has already signed this . So my question is should i get a new statutory with country name included in address or its ok to go with this


----------



## msrama

Hi All,

Need some help on points for Aus PR for 189 visa. 

One of my friends is planning to apply for AUS PR and have couple of questions before applying for ACS Skills Assessment.

1. He has done his graduation in Electronics and communication and Post Graduation in Computer Science. Have experience in IT for 5 yrs outside Australia. So, if any experice will be excluded from total 5yrs? If so, how many yrs of experience will be excluded?

2. To get 5 points on partner skills, does partner skills need to be assessed or just having graduated and have IETLS 6 is enough.


Hope to get some answers to these queries.

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## KeeDa

Aroraarora19901990 said:


> Hey guys i forgot to mention country name (india) in statutory document required for acs , my manager has already signed this . So my question is should i get a new statutory with country name included in address or its ok to go with this


No problem with that. No need to change anything. There is a country drop-down to be selected in ACS online application. They will consider your employment location/ country from this place rather than from the statutory declaration.


----------



## KeeDa

msrama said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need some help on points for Aus PR for 189 visa.
> 
> One of my friends is planning to apply for AUS PR and have couple of questions before applying for ACS Skills Assessment.
> 
> 1. He has done his graduation in Electronics and communication and Post Graduation in Computer Science. Have experience in IT for 5 yrs outside Australia. So, if any experice will be excluded from total 5yrs? If so, how many yrs of experience will be excluded?
> 
> 2. To get 5 points on partner skills, does partner skills need to be assessed or just having graduated and have IETLS 6 is enough.
> 
> Hope to get some answers to these queries.
> 
> Thanks for your help in advance.


1. Most probably only 2 years will be deducted leaving him with 3 years worth of work experience to claim points from. However, ask him to check ANZSCO-Descriptions.pdf and Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf to understand the deduction policy (%age of ICT subjects in his post-grad masters, close relevance of his degree to his occupation, etc).

2. Partner will need skills assessment in any occupation but from the same *SOL list as the primary applicant- i.e. SOL for 189 and CSOL for 190.


----------



## Aroraarora19901990

Hi sir/ma'am , are you sure about this so that i can go ahead & submit


----------



## Aroraarora19901990

KeeDa said:


> Aroraarora19901990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys i forgot to mention country name (india) in statutory document required for acs , my manager has already signed this . So my question is should i get a new statutory with country name included in address or its ok to go with this
> 
> 
> 
> No problem with that. No need to change anything. There is a country drop-down to be selected in ACS online application. They will consider your employment location/ country from this place rather than from the statutory declaration.
Click to expand...

Hi , are you sure about this ? 
Should i go ahead & submit then ? , m little worried about this


----------



## msrama

Thanks for your quick reply KeeDa !!!



KeeDa said:


> 1. Most probably only 2 years will be deducted leaving him with 3 years worth of work experience to claim points from. However, ask him to check ANZSCO-Descriptions.pdf and Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf to understand the deduction policy (%age of ICT subjects in his post-grad masters, close relevance of his degree to his occupation, etc).
> 
> 2. Partner will need skills assessment in any occupation but from the same *SOL list as the primary applicant- i.e. SOL for 189 and CSOL for 190.


----------



## yuvi999

Hi Folks , I'm a new bee.

I'm planning to apply for ACS. 
Bachelors electronics and communications
Masters Electrical engineering
Work experience 3+ as software developer.

Will i get positive assessment? what is the possibility of positive outcome? Also, i don't have any intention to claim points since experience undergo deductions. All i need is positive assessment. Any chances?


----------



## msrama

Hi All,

Just one more question to my previous post.. To Apply for partner skills assessment, does partner need to have any work experience? or educational qualifications can be assessed to get 5 points for partner skills.

Thanks



msrama said:


> Thanks for your quick reply KeeDa !!!





> Hi All,
> 
> Need some help on points for Aus PR for 189 visa.
> 
> One of my friends is planning to apply for AUS PR and have couple of questions before applying for ACS Skills Assessment.
> 
> 1. He has done his graduation in Electronics and communication and Post Graduation in Computer Science. Have experience in IT for 5 yrs outside Australia. So, if any experice will be excluded from total 5yrs? If so, how many yrs of experience will be excluded?
> 
> 2. To get 5 points on partner skills, does partner skills need to be assessed or just having graduated and have IETLS 6 is enough.
> 
> 
> Hope to get some answers to these queries.
> 
> Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## andreyx108b

msrama said:


> Hi All, Just one more question to my previous post.. To Apply for partner skills assessment, does partner need to have any work experience? or educational qualifications can be assessed to get 5 points for partner skills. Thanks


It depends on the requirement of the assessing body, ACS needs 2 years of work experience.


----------



## msrama

Thankyou Andrey.



andreyx108b said:


> It depends on the requirement of the assessing body, ACS needs 2 years of work experience.


----------



## KeeDa

yuvi999 said:


> Hi Folks , I'm a new bee.
> 
> I'm planning to apply for ACS.
> Bachelors electronics and communications
> Masters Electrical engineering
> Work experience 3+ as software developer.
> 
> Will i get positive assessment? what is the possibility of positive outcome? Also, i don't have any intention to claim points since experience undergo deductions. All i need is positive assessment. Any chances?


Education in electronics and electrical engineering and occupation as a software developer most likely will require 4 years of work experience to receive a positive assessment. However you can check the subject content in your courses and see if at least 65% of those are relevant to software development. Check ANZSCO-Descriptions-2015.pdf and Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf for more details about the 2 years/ 4 years rule.


----------



## mandy2137

Hi Keeda, 

my acs report card is going to be expired in July and I am thinking to apply for fresh application. Can I apply with same login details which I used for previous application or I should set up new ones?

thanks


----------



## KeeDa

mandy2137 said:


> Hi Keeda,
> 
> my acs report card is going to be expired in July and I am thinking to apply for fresh application. Can I apply with same login details which I used for previous application or I should set up new ones?
> 
> thanks


You have to use the same ID and use the 'link to earlier application' option. This question has been answered here under "Can I renew or Revalidate my ACS Result Letter?": https://www.acs.org.au/migration-skills-assessment/faqs/after-your-assessment/general-questions


----------



## mandy2137

KeeDa said:


> You have to use the same ID and use the 'link to earlier application' option. This question has been answered here under "Can I renew or Revalidate my ACS Result Letter?": https://www.acs.org.au/migration-skills-assessment/faqs/after-your-assessment/general-questions


Thanks Keeda,

I am trying to login with old credentials but it says "Please do not submit new applications until current completed" does it mean my current acs card must be expired before I apply for fresh one?


----------



## KeeDa

mandy2137 said:


> Thanks Keeda,
> 
> I am trying to login with old credentials but it says "Please do not submit new applications until current completed" does it mean my current acs card must be expired before I apply for fresh one?


I am not sure, but from the looks of it, does not seem like a login error, but an error when you try to submit a 'new' application. While you have an existing current assessment, you should not use the 'new' option, but the 'link to existing' option.


----------



## mandy2137

KeeDa said:


> I am not sure, but from the looks of it, does not seem like a login error, but an error when you try to submit a 'new' application. While you have an existing current assessment, you should not use the 'new' option, but the 'link to existing' option.


I think it is due to that I have valid report card with this reference number and it says:


"You have an open existing application being reference XXXXXX. Please do not submit new applciation until your current application completed"

Above dialogue box it shows "Validations Errors". Does this lead to same I am thinking?

Thanks


----------



## jaseembhutto

*ACS Assessment*

Seniors Need your comments. 

I am planning to get my experience assessed. 

I have 5 years post qualification work experience and 2 years during study. 

How many points am i supposed to get? 

i Want to avail all 10 points for 5 years. Please comment.


----------



## TeamIndia

*TeamIndia*

Dear Member,

I have a question,

- I have completed my Diploma in Mechanical Engg in 1996 (Full time)
and B.Tech in Mechanical Engg in 2004 (correspondence)

- I started working from May-2000

I am planning to assess my skills for Software Tester role with ACS, could you please let me know how do they calculate my educational qualification and work experience?
How many points I may get under educational qualification and work experience?

Thank you much for your guidance and support


----------



## htgaus

Hi All,

It's been two weeks since I submitted ACS on 15th May.
Its still waiting at Stage 4 (Event Type -- RPL). Any idea how long it will take usually.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## TeamIndia

TeamIndia said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> I have a question,
> 
> - I have completed my Diploma in Mechanical Engg in 1996 (Full time)
> and B.Tech in Mechanical Engg in 2004 (correspondence)
> 
> - I started working from May-2000
> 
> I am planning to assess my skills for Software Tester role with ACS, could you please let me know how do they calculate my educational qualification and work experience?
> How many points I may get under educational qualification and work experience?
> 
> Thank you much for your guidance and support


Can someone please respond to my question... pls...


----------



## htgaus

Hello Experts,

Need urgent help!

I finally got reply from ACS asking for additional docs as below :- 

The assessor has requested the following:

Certified copy of detailed employer reference or third party Statutory Declaration for your experience - all statutory declarations must be "Sworn Before" or "Signed Before" or "Witnessed Before" the authorised witness to be able to be accepted. Please provide correctly witnessed documents

My question is I had already provided the statutory declarations to them at the time of submission. What more do I need to provide now? I am not clear on the same.

Could anybody please help ?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## andreyx108b

htgaus said:


> Hello Experts, Need urgent help! I finally got reply from ACS asking for additional docs as below :- The assessor has requested the following: Certified copy of detailed employer reference or third party Statutory Declaration for your experience - all statutory declarations must be "Sworn Before" or "Signed Before" or "Witnessed Before" the authorised witness to be able to be accepted. Please provide correctly witnessed documents My question is I had already provided the statutory declarations to them at the time of submission. What more do I need to provide now? I am not clear on the same. Could anybody please help ?  Thanks in advance,


What your SD says?


----------



## htgaus

Hello Andrey,

My SDs contain start date , end date and my duties performed in my previous and present employment and both SDs are signed and notarized on stamp paper.
During my previous employment, I went onsite twice (both times only for 6 months period). Do I need to mention that explicitly in SD? Please advise.

Let me know if I can send you a copy of my SD, not able to attach via private message.

TIA,


----------



## andreyx108b

htgaus said:


> Hello Andrey, My SDs contain start date , end date and my duties performed in my previous and present employment and both SDs are signed and notarized on stamp paper. During my previous employment, I went onsite twice (both times only for 6 months period). Do I need to mention that explicitly in SD? Please advise. Let me know if I can send you a copy of my SD, not able to attach via private message. TIA,


Your SD contain the exact wording as ACS asks?


----------



## htgaus

My SD content is as below :-

Below are the wordings which I have used. If you could please advise, that would be helpful...
==============================
I, XXX, residing at XXX, working at XXX from 24th October XXXX to till date as Project Manager, makes the following declaration.
XXX (EMP ID: XXX), was working with me at XXX as Technology Lead and was employed from 24th Oct XXXX until 28th Feb XXXX on full time permanent basis (40 hours per week). Her conduct has been good during her tenure.

I state that the following are the detailed notes of roles and responsibilities performed by her:
1.
2.

I declare that the above information is true to the best of my knowledge.


Sworn and Signed before me 
Date: 
Place:



====================================


----------



## htgaus

Request to please share sample formats of SDs for reference from colleagues/managers from previous or present employers. 

TIA,


----------



## alexmc17

*ACS Query*

Hi Guys,

Newbie here... submitted my ACS application today 31-MAY-2016 for 261313 - Software Engineer. Got couple of questions:

1) What is the average time for getting an assessment completed from ACS, these days?
2) Is it common to get a NEGATIVE result too? Or a one off chance?

Thanks in Advance, hoping for a quick response.


__________________
PTE-A exam , 1st attempt (LRSW :- 84/75/90/79) -- 09-MAY-2016
ACS Submitted (261313 - Software Engineer) -- 31-MAY-2016


----------



## Vijayabaskar

htgaus said:


> My SD content is as below :-
> 
> Below are the wordings which I have used. If you could please advise, that would be helpful...
> ==============================
> I, XXX, residing at XXX, working at XXX from 24th October XXXX to till date as Project Manager, makes the following declaration.
> XXX (EMP ID: XXX), was working with me at XXX as Technology Lead and was employed from 24th Oct XXXX until 28th Feb XXXX on full time permanent basis (40 hours per week). Her conduct has been good during her tenure.
> 
> I state that the following are the detailed notes of roles and responsibilities performed by her:
> 1.
> 2.
> 
> I declare that the above information is true to the best of my knowledge.
> 
> 
> Sworn and Signed before me
> Date:
> Place:
> 
> 
> 
> ====================================



Did you submit a certified copy of this or the original?


----------



## Marva

Hello,

I have some trouble with my ACS assessment. I received my Assessment Result and hope that someone with better experience could point me to a right direction.

My situation is as follows. I completed a Bachelor Degree in Electronics Engineering in 2007. After that I started working as a Software Engineer. In December, 2015 I completed a certification path from Microsoft. ACS recognized my Degree as an AQF Bachelor Degree with a minor in computing, which is totally fine as I can see it (they deduct 4 years for that, right?). The problem is that the letter from ACS stays that my skilled employment started only in December, 2015, which is the month in which I got Microsoft certified.

So, ACS deducted almost all my experience since the start of my career because my certificate is considered to be an equivalent of AQF Diploma with a major in computing.

I wish I would have not completed my certification because if it was true then only 4 years have been deducted. This would have left me with an appropriate experience to claim points for. 

The question is if there is anything I can do about that? Is this a common pitfall?


----------



## KeeDa

Marva said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have some trouble with my ACS assessment. I received my Assessment Result and hope that someone with better experience could point me to a right direction.
> 
> My situation is as follows. I completed a Bachelor Degree in Electronics Engineering in 2007. After that I started working as a Software Engineer. In December, 2015 I completed a certification path from Microsoft. ACS recognized my Degree as an AQF Bachelor Degree with a minor in computing, which is totally fine as I can see it (they deduct 4 years for that, right?). The problem is that the letter from ACS stays that my skilled employment started only in December, 2015, which is the month in which I got Microsoft certified.
> 
> So, ACS deducted almost all my experience since the start of my career because my certificate is considered to be an equivalent of AQF Diploma with a major in computing.
> 
> I wish I would have not completed my certification because if it was true then only 4 years have been deducted. This would have left me with an appropriate experience to claim points for.
> 
> The question is if there is anything I can do about that? Is this a common pitfall?


Check the last diagram and the paragraph starting "If your work experience is completed before" on page#5 of Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf. This is what seems to have happened with you. Strangely though, your earlier degree *was* considered an ICT (although minor) and the question therefore is, shouldn't that too count as being a "relevant" ICT degree and that be used in the calculations rather than the diploma? You should write to the email address given on the top left of your assessment letter and ask them about this.


----------



## verma.rajput

*ACS Attachment Type*

Hi KeeDa;10314458

I am about to file my ACS in June, however, I have doubt regarding consolidation of documents (even after referring to Mainak's post). 

I have following documents for my previous company:


offer_letter_companyName.pdf
confirmation_letter_companyName.pdf
salary_increment_letters_companyName.pdf
salary_slips_companyName.pdf

resignation_acknowledgement_companyName.pdf
release_cum_experience_letter_companyName.pdf

statutory_declaration_with_id_card_companyName.pdf

identification_card_companyName_copy.pdf {another proof of employment}
provident_fund_details_companyName.pdf {another proof for start and end date}


and options available on ACS website in Attachment Type dropdown are:

Organisation Chart
Reference
Statutory Declaration

Can you please help me.

Thanks,
Aman


----------



## KeeDa

verma.rajput said:


> Hi KeeDa;10314458
> 
> I am about to file my ACS in June, however, I have doubt regarding consolidation of documents (even after referring to Mainak's post).
> 
> I have following documents for my previous company:
> 
> 
> offer_letter_companyName.pdf
> confirmation_letter_companyName.pdf
> salary_increment_letters_companyName.pdf
> salary_slips_companyName.pdf
> 
> resignation_acknowledgement_companyName.pdf
> release_cum_experience_letter_companyName.pdf
> 
> statutory_declaration_with_id_card_companyName.pdf
> 
> identification_card_companyName_copy.pdf {another proof of employment}
> provident_fund_details_companyName.pdf {another proof for start and end date}
> 
> 
> and options available on ACS website in Attachment Type dropdown are:
> 
> Organisation Chart
> Reference
> Statutory Declaration
> 
> Can you please help me.
> 
> Thanks,
> Aman


Hi,

All those documents won't be required now (for ACS) but will be useful later for the visa application. For ACS you will need just the statutory declaration, and since this is not on employer letterhead, you will need 2 payslips (first and last/ latest) or service letter (relieving letter as we call it) on letterhead with your employment dates.

Supplement the statutory_declaration_with_id_card_companyName.pdf with 2 payslips (or the service letter) towards the end. Upload it under 'Statutory Declaration'. Since you do not have skills reference on letterhead, your 'Reference' category will remain blank. Org chart is optional and if you do not plan to upload it then the 'Organisation Chart' category too will remain blank in your case.


----------



## verma.rajput

Many Thanks again Keeda for ultra clear reply and prompt response. You are the man!! 




KeeDa said:


> Hi,
> 
> All those documents won't be required now (for ACS) but will be useful later for the visa application. For ACS you will need just the statutory declaration, and since this is not on employer letterhead, you will need 2 payslips (first and last/ latest) or service letter (relieving letter as we call it) on letterhead with your employment dates.
> 
> Supplement the statutory_declaration_with_id_card_companyName.pdf with 2 payslips (or the service letter) towards the end. Upload it under 'Statutory Declaration'. Since you do not have skills reference on letterhead, your 'Reference' category will remain blank. Org chart is optional and if you do not plan to upload it then the 'Organisation Chart' category too will remain blank in your case.


----------



## shuvo3000

Hi, I am Nazmul Hasan from Bangladesh. I have completed BSc in Computer Science from Independent university Bangladesh. I have completed ACS in October 2014 where my degree was accepted as 4 years Bachelors with 5 years of experience as ICT Project manager. However, this occupation has been removed from 189 VISA since then but ICT business analyst is there. So my question is 

1) Can i do reassessment for ICT business analyst with same job responsibilities as two have similar job description?

2) Now will there be a chance they will now downgrade my degree to diploma? 

Thanks for reading


----------



## KeeDa

1) Yes.
2) I don't think they will, unless assessment rules changed since 2014 in a way that would adversely affect your degree. But from what I know, they haven't, at least not in this area.


----------



## shuvo3000

Thanks a lot for your reply. I read in a Facebook forum that all bachelors degree of Bangladesh is treated as Australian diploma. Is that true? Can any one give me a reference to this?


----------



## krishna86

KeeDa said:


> 1) Yes.
> 2) I don't think they will, unless assessment rules changed since 2014 in a way that would adversely affect your degree. But from what I know, they haven't, at least not in this area.


Hi Keeda, 

I have done Bachelors in ECE and have 7.5yrs experience into Testing. For 261313 it says we need 5 years relevant experience, Will acs deduct 4 yrs as my bachelors & job are not relevant.

If it deducts then will 3.5yrs experience hold good for 261313?

Thanks
Krishna


----------



## KeeDa

krishna86 said:


> Hi Keeda,
> 
> I have done Bachelors in ECE and have 7.5yrs experience into Testing. For 261313 it says we need 5 years relevant experience, Will acs deduct 4 yrs as my bachelors & job are not relevant.
> 
> If it deducts then will 3.5yrs experience hold good for 261313?
> 
> Thanks
> Krishna


Hi Krishna,

Years of experience you think they will deduct (4 or 5) are good enough to receive a positive assessment. You have more than the required number of years. For instance, you have 7.5 and if they decide to deduct 4 years, you will be left with 3.5 years of experience to claim work points from.


----------



## krishna86

KeeDa said:


> Hi Krishna,
> 
> Years of experience you think they will deduct (4 or 5) are good enough to receive a positive assessment. You have more than the required number of years. For instance, you have 7.5 and if they decide to deduct 4 years, you will be left with 3.5 years of experience to claim work points from.


oh Ok. Thank You.

One more query is that my work profile partially meets 261313 but not sure if it can satisfy 65% of the r&r mentioned in the skill assessement. It surely meets 100% for 261314 , But What i have read in many threads is getting a SS for 261314 is highly impossible and competetive. Any idea if good score in PTE(20 points) would help in SS or anything else?

Thanks
Krishna


----------



## KeeDa

krishna86 said:


> oh Ok. Thank You.
> 
> One more query is that my work profile partially meets 261313 but not sure if it can satisfy 65% of the r&r mentioned in the skill assessement. It surely meets 100% for 261314 , But What i have read in many threads is getting a SS for 261314 is highly impossible and competetive. Any idea if good score in PTE(20 points) would help in SS or anything else?
> 
> Thanks
> Krishna


Check ANZSCO-Descriptions.pdf available on the ACS website. It lists skills requirements for every occupation they assess. Check their list of skills/ r&r for 261313 and compare it with yours to find out if you can meet the 65% matching criteria. You will then be sure if you have to go with 313 or 314.

As for SS, I don't really know about the criteria. I believe each state has their own way to invite from the EOI pool. If at all you end up with 261314, you will have to find out which states may invite you, their selection criteria and if they have any preference for high English scores. But there is no preference given to high English scores for 189 or to any other factor for that matter. 189 invites are purely based on total points, filing date, and your occupation group.


----------



## deadbird

Hi All

I am new to this forum and to Australian immigration. Is it true that a minimum of 2 years of work experience is required for ACS certification of software engineer ? 

I believe I have a ICT Major but less than 2 years of relevant work experience. Is it possible to get a positive credential evaluation?


----------



## KeeDa

deadbird said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am new to this forum and to Australian immigration. Is it true that a minimum of 2 years of work experience is required for ACS certification of software engineer ?
> 
> I believe I have a ICT Major but less than 2 years of relevant work experience. Is it possible to get a positive credential evaluation?


Welcome. Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf from ACS website is the best place to start with. To answer your question, yes, minimum 2 years as explained on page#5 of that pdf. If you have less years of work experience, you won't receive a positive outcome.


----------



## krishna86

KeeDa said:


> Check ANZSCO-Descriptions.pdf available on the ACS website. It lists skills requirements for every occupation they assess. Check their list of skills/ r&r for 261313 and compare it with yours to find out if you can meet the 65% matching criteria. You will then be sure if you have to go with 313 or 314.
> 
> As for SS, I don't really know about the criteria. I believe each state has their own way to invite from the EOI pool. If at all you end up with 261314, you will have to find out which states may invite you, their selection criteria and if they have any preference for high English scores. But there is no preference given to high English scores for 189 or to any other factor for that matter. 189 invites are purely based on total points, filing date, and your occupation group.


Thanks a lot


----------



## Shrey7288

Hi All,
I am planning to apply for my skills assessment with ACS. I have resigned from my current organisation and will be joining the next organisation after a month. Is it advisable for me to apply for ACS after I join the new firm or can I apply straightaway? Do I need to update my future employer details anywhere in ACS or DIBP at a later stage?


----------



## andreyx108b

Shrey7288 said:


> Hi All, I am planning to apply for my skills assessment with ACS. I have resigned from my current organisation and will be joining the next organisation after a month. Is it advisable for me to apply for ACS after I join the new firm or can I apply straightaway? Do I need to update my future employer details anywhere in ACS or DIBP at a later stage?


Its up to you when, but things to consider:

Only ACS assessed roles can be includes in EOI relevant jobs. Therefore if you get assessed you new job and find yourself a year later with updating your EOI with an extra year - you would be able to do so.

You will need to tell DIBP about all of your jobs.


----------



## yuvi999

KeeDa said:


> Education in electronics and electrical engineering and occupation as a software developer most likely will require 4 years of work experience to receive a positive assessment. However you can check the subject content in your courses and see if at least 65% of those are relevant to software development. Check ANZSCO-Descriptions-2015.pdf and Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf for more details about the 2 years/ 4 years rule.


Yes you are correct. They deduct four years. Since i have three years only, i'm not eligible correct?


----------



## KeeDa

yuvi999 said:


> Yes you are correct. They deduct four years. Since i have three years only, i'm not eligible correct?


Correct. At this stage, if you apply, very likely (almost certain) that you will end up losing the assessment fees and receiving a negative outcome. I would suggest you wait until you finish 4 years of work experience and then apply.


----------



## yuvi999

KeeDa said:


> Correct. At this stage, if you apply, very likely (almost certain) that you will end up losing the assessment fees and receiving a negative outcome. I would suggest you wait until you finish 4 years of work experience and then apply.


Thanks for the information.


----------



## tusharmodgil

Hello!!!

I have one doubt about ACS assessment. For one year , at the beginning of my career, I have worked as a Software Trainee (cannot claim points for that). Is it mandatory to include this experience in assessment?


----------



## KeeDa

tusharmodgil said:


> Hello!!!
> 
> I have one doubt about ACS assessment. For one year , at the beginning of my career, I have worked as a Software Trainee (cannot claim points for that). Is it mandatory to include this experience in assessment?


From their guidelines document, "_Internships may be considered if the work is paid and at a suitable professional level._". Include it, provide all necessary documents, and leave it to them to assess whether it was at a skilled level or not.


----------



## verma.rajput

*Experience Letter with "To ACS"*

Dear KeeDa,

My current employer have agreed to give experience letter but only if it is addressed properly, in this case *To ACS (and their address)*. 

My query is that once ACS is through and we are uploading docs for Visa, there also we need to upload Experience letter, so should same letter suffice there or I should get two copies of Experience letter one addressed to ACS and other to Immigration Australia.

Please note they are not ready to give letter which says _To whomsoever it may concern_.


Cheers,
Aman 



KeeDa said:


> Hi,
> 
> All those documents won't be required now (for ACS) but will be useful later for the visa application. For ACS you will need just the statutory declaration, and since this is not on employer letterhead, you will need 2 payslips (first and last/ latest) or service letter (relieving letter as we call it) on letterhead with your employment dates.
> 
> Supplement the statutory_declaration_with_id_card_companyName.pdf with 2 payslips (or the service letter) towards the end. Upload it under 'Statutory Declaration'. Since you do not have skills reference on letterhead, your 'Reference' category will remain blank. Org chart is optional and if you do not plan to upload it then the 'Organisation Chart' category too will remain blank in your case.


----------



## andreyx108b

verma.rajput said:


> Dear KeeDa, My current employer have agreed to give experience letter but only if it is addressed properly, in this case To ACS (and their address). My query is that once ACS is through and we are uploading docs for Visa, there also we need to upload Experience letter, so should same letter suffice there or I should get two copies of Experience letter one addressed to ACS and other to Immigration Australia. Please note they are not ready to give letter which says To whomsoever it may concern. Cheers, Aman


Even if it is addressed to Australian Computer Society it will be accepted by DIBP.


----------



## ajithingmire

Dear Keeda,
I have very basic question regarding age. I am born on 08-April-1984 & completed 32 years this April. Which means running 33.
I am confused what age should I put, 32 or 33? If I put 33, I won't make it to 60 it seems. I am done with ielts with 7.5(7+ in all sections) and awaiting acs result. My only concern is about age as I didn't find anything for boundary ages like mine :-(


----------



## karthik.sekarin

Hi All,
just a quick question. I have total of 6.5 Years of experience (Nov-2009 till date).

if i apply for ACS review ( where i have already completed collecting documents) now, do they reduce 2 years from my total experience and experience goes to >3 and < 5 years category? which leads to get only 5 points?

Thanks in advance for your replies.

Kegards
Karthik


----------



## KeeDa

ajithingmire said:


> Dear Keeda,
> I have very basic question regarding age. I am born on 08-April-1984 & completed 32 years this April. Which means running 33.
> I am confused what age should I put, 32 or 33? If I put 33, I won't make it to 60 it seems. I am done with ielts with 7.5(7+ in all sections) and awaiting acs result. My only concern is about age as I didn't find anything for boundary ages like mine :-(


Mate, you still score higher age points as you haven't celebrated your 33rd birthday yet. You don't really have to input your age but just your DOB and the EOI tool auto computes your age points, which in your case are 30 for age for now (until you celebrate your 33rd birthday in April next year).


----------



## KeeDa

karthik.sekarin said:


> Hi All,
> just a quick question. I have total of 6.5 Years of experience (Nov-2009 till date).
> 
> if i apply for ACS review ( where i have already completed collecting documents) now, do they reduce 2 years from my total experience and experience goes to >3 and < 5 years category? which leads to get only 5 points?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your replies.
> 
> Kegards
> Karthik


Yes, 2 years minimum. Could be 4, 5, or even 6 years depending on various other factors like how much of those 6.5 years was closely related to your nominated occupation, which education qualification you have and how closely is that related to your occupation, etc.


----------



## ajithingmire

KeeDa said:


> ajithingmire said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Keeda,
> I have very basic question regarding age. I am born on 08-April-1984 & completed 32 years this April. Which means running 33.
> I am confused what age should I put, 32 or 33? If I put 33, I won't make it to 60 it seems. I am done with ielts with 7.5(7+ in all sections) and awaiting acs result. My only concern is about age as I didn't find anything for boundary ages like mine :-(
> 
> 
> 
> Mate, you still score higher age points as you haven't celebrated your 33rd birthday yet. You don't really have to input your age but just your DOB and the EOI tool auto computes your age points, which in your case are 30 for age for now (until you celebrate your 33rd birthday in April next year).
Click to expand...

 That's great news, thanks for clarifying , cheers


----------



## ajithingmire

Dear Keeda,

Please help as I am in big trouble. I got my acs result today & they have deducted first 4 years of my experience which was expected. However they also didn't access my current & previous company experience which counts to total of 18 months. The reason is insufficient documentation. However I have submitted reference letter from HR for both companies. I am still working at TCS & they dont have any hesitation to provide the letter. I rechecked the documents & they seem okay as all the required details are mentioned. Due to all this, total experience I can claim is 2 year & 11 months which is short of 3 years. My age , degree & IELTS conts to 55 points & claiming 5 points for experience is must for me. Loos like I wasted 25000 rupees  I dont want to waste money of appeal which is again a huge cost of 400 $. Can you check & suggest anything on the situation?


The following employment after November 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 10/07 - 11/10 (3yrs 1mths)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: Company 1
Country: INDIA

Dates: 12/10 - 04/12 (1yrs 5mths)
Position: Business Application Developer
Employer: Company 2
Country: INDIA

Dates: 05/12 - 09/12 (0yrs 4mths)
Position: Senior Software Engineer
Employer: Company 3
Country: INDIA

Dates: 09/12 - 10/14 (2yrs 1mths)
Position: Senior Software Engineer
Employer: Company 4
Country: INDIA

The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.
Dates: 10/14 - 08/15 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Senior Software Engineer - Not Assessable due to Insufficient Documentation
Employer: Company 5
Country: INDIA

Dates: 08/15 - 05/16 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Assistant Consultant - Not Assessable due to Insufficient Documentation
Employer: Tata Consultancy Services
Country: INDIA


----------



## verma.rajput

Hi Ajith,

Was your reference letter format meeting the guildelines by ACS. Does it match http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0019/7570/Skilled-Employment-Reference-Example.pdf sample letter.

Thanks,
AV



ajithingmire said:


> Dear Keeda,
> 
> Please help as I am in big trouble. I got my acs result today & they have deducted first 4 years of my experience which was expected. However they also didn't access my current & previous company experience which counts to total of 18 months. The reason is insufficient documentation. However I have submitted reference letter from HR for both companies. I am still working at TCS & they dont have any hesitation to provide the letter. I rechecked the documents & they seem okay as all the required details are mentioned. Due to all this, total experience I can claim is 2 year & 11 months which is short of 3 years. My age , degree & IELTS conts to 55 points & claiming 5 points for experience is must for me. Loos like I wasted 25000 rupees  I dont want to waste money of appeal which is again a huge cost of 400 $. Can you check & suggest anything on the situation?
> 
> 
> The following employment after November 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 10/07 - 11/10 (3yrs 1mths)
> Position: Software Engineer
> Employer: Company 1
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 12/10 - 04/12 (1yrs 5mths)
> Position: Business Application Developer
> Employer: Company 2
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 05/12 - 09/12 (0yrs 4mths)
> Position: Senior Software Engineer
> Employer: Company 3
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 09/12 - 10/14 (2yrs 1mths)
> Position: Senior Software Engineer
> Employer: Company 4
> Country: INDIA
> 
> The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.
> Dates: 10/14 - 08/15 (0yrs 0mths)
> Position: Senior Software Engineer - Not Assessable due to Insufficient Documentation
> Employer: Company 5
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 08/15 - 05/16 (0yrs 0mths)
> Position: Assistant Consultant - Not Assessable due to Insufficient Documentation
> Employer: Tata Consultancy Services
> Country: INDIA


----------



## ajithingmire

Yes Verma.Rajpoot,
I have provided exactly the same format for company 3 & 4 which they have assesed.


----------



## ajithingmire

*Sent an email to ACS*



ajithingmire said:


> Yes Verma.Rajpoot,
> I have provided exactly the same format for company 3 & 4 which they have assesed.


I have sent an email to ACS. Is there a chance they can consider the additional documents & provide me a new assessment without paying for review? Review costs 400 $


----------



## vinod827

ajithingmire said:


> I have sent an email to ACS. Is there a chance they can consider the additional documents & provide me a new assessment without paying for review? Review costs 400 $


Chances are very less since assessment is over. Better wait for their response.


----------



## ajithingmire

vinod827 said:


> Chances are very less since assessment is over. Better wait for their response.


Jade responded as below. They are asking to lodge a review which again costs 400$, reason is I missed 2 reference letters for current & previous company, which is not true. I had ensured I have attached all documents before submitting my application. I wouldn't do such a mistake when 25000 Rs are at stake, I was extra cautions. The problem is it didn't went to stage 3 & they never asked for documents. Are there any other cases which faced similar challenges?

_I can confirm that no references were included online for your Tata and Iris experience.

If you have additional experience that you would like to be considered you will need to lodge a Review application.

This can be lodged online within 60 days of the date on your result letter. Please refer to the Review and Appeal Guide for further information.


_


----------



## KeeDa

Its unfortunate, Ajith. I am not sure of this, but at least back in our time there was no option to download a summary of our application and hence those days we used to keep screenshots of the system just to be sure. Can you check if there is anything in the system now that may help you? Something that gives you a downloadable pdf output of your application? It could have been a technical error at their end or your end (your browser, etc) that those files went missing.


----------



## ajithingmire

*Thay Said no technical error*



KeeDa said:


> Its unfortunate, Ajith. I am not sure of this, but at least back in our time there was no option to download a summary of our application and hence those days we used to keep screenshots of the system just to be sure. Can you check if there is anything in the system now that may help you? Something that gives you a downloadable pdf output of your application? It could have been a technical error at their end or your end (your browser, etc) that those files went missing.


Thank you Keeda,
They denied that its a technical problem. They are very sure that I didnt attached the documents. So do I, equally confident that I attached all the documents 200%. Now they have assessed my last 18 months as not suitable due to lack of documentation. However they find my skillset suitable for the category of developer programmer. Is there any chance I can go ahead & lodge EOI & prove my experience with last 2 companies, or I have to go for assessment review?
I asked them how many points I can claim, but they said point related queries cannot be answered by them & I should consult with department of Immigration. 

I requested them to consider the experience & sent them both attachments but they dont seem to be in mood to consider unless I lodge review/appeal & pay them another 400$. Can you suggest something please?


----------



## vinod827

ajithingmire said:


> Jade responded as below. They are asking to lodge a review which again costs 400$, reason is I missed 2 reference letters for current & previous company, which is not true. I had ensured I have attached all documents before submitting my application. I wouldn't do such a mistake when 25000 Rs are at stake, I was extra cautions. The problem is it didn't went to stage 3 & they never asked for documents. Are there any other cases which faced similar challenges?
> 
> _I can confirm that no references were included online for your Tata and Iris experience.
> 
> If you have additional experience that you would like to be considered you will need to lodge a Review application.
> 
> This can be lodged online within 60 days of the date on your result letter. Please refer to the Review and Appeal Guide for further information.
> 
> 
> _


Sorry to hear about that. Did you verify each and every uploaded attachment by clicking and downloading it for verification before submitting the documents or took screenshots to be in safer side?


----------



## ajithingmire

*When its related to money, I am really careful, trust me!*



vinod827 said:


> Sorry to hear about that. Did you verify each and every uploaded attachment by clicking and downloading it for verification before submitting the documents or took screenshots to be in safer side?


I did verification by downloading but unfortunately I did not take screen shots. May be this is a learning for everyone else. Now I have no way to prove that


----------



## vinod827

ajithingmire said:


> I did verification by downloading but unfortunately I did not take screen shots. May be this is a learning for everyone else. Now I have no way to prove that


If you are pretty sure then seriously it will be learning for all of us. In this case, it is your call only if you would like to proceed ahead or not. I would suggest you to go ahead for review and tag old application reference id also while submitting so that they can refer old application also before coming to any conclusion. No doubt about that the 25k is a good amount but nothing more infront of your aspiration.


----------



## KeeDa

ajithingmire said:


> Thank you Keeda,
> They denied that its a technical problem. They are very sure that I didnt attached the documents. So do I, equally confident that I attached all the documents 200%. Now they have assessed my last 18 months as not suitable due to lack of documentation. However they find my skillset suitable for the category of developer programmer. Is there any chance I can go ahead & lodge EOI & prove my experience with last 2 companies, or I have to go for assessment review?
> I asked them how many points I can claim, but they said point related queries cannot be answered by them & I should consult with department of Immigration.
> 
> I requested them to consider the experience & sent them both attachments but they dont seem to be in mood to consider unless I lodge review/appeal & pay them another 400$. Can you suggest something please?


No, mate. I would not advise that. DIBP sends us to ACS to get our skilled experience assessed for points claim. Claiming experience which ACS has clearly marked as not suitable/ not skilled (for whatever reason it may be) would definitely lead to problems in your visa application.


----------



## ajithingmire

*Thank you!*



vinod827 said:


> If you are pretty sure then seriously it will be learning for all of us. In this case, it is your call only if you would like to proceed ahead or not. I would suggest you to go ahead for review and tag old application reference id also while submitting so that they can refer old application also before coming to any conclusion. No doubt about that the 25k is a good amount but nothing more infront of your aspiration.


Yes, certainly aspirations are more important. You encouraged me to go ahead  review will cost me 20000 Rs now. Just a query, are there any major changes expected this July? Otherwise all my money & efforts will go in vein.


----------



## ajithingmire

*agreed!*



KeeDa said:


> No, mate. I would not advise that. DIBP sends us to ACS to get our skilled experience assessed for points claim. Claiming experience which ACS has clearly marked as not suitable/ not skilled (for whatever reason it may be) would definitely lead to problems in your visa application.


Sure, I will go for a review in that case. They should expedite the process of review I believe.


----------



## abbasahmad

Can someone guide me for assessment, 
B.Sc Completed 2004
1st Job Experience 3 Year's 8 Month (Dec-2004 to Jun-2008)
2nd Job Experience 8 Year's (Jun-2008 to Jun-2016)
During 2nd job I had completed my Master degree followed the two-years program as a full time with 21 courses. Degree completed in 2015. So I'm confused either ACS assess my pre-degree experience or eliminated for migration points?


----------



## vinod827

ajithingmire said:


> Sure, I will go for a review in that case. They should expedite the process of review I believe.


Do not forget to mention old reference is for expedite procesd


----------



## verma.rajput

*ACS ReferenceLetter as well SD*

Two quick questions

I got Statutory Declaration from my manager as initially the company denied to give experience letter. However, now I have both, so should I load both of them that is Statutory Declaration and Experience letter (both have same content), will it make my case stronger?

Do we require to upload Bank Statement with SalarySlips which are attached to StatutoryDeclaration?

Thanks,
AV


----------



## ajithingmire

KeeDa said:


> No, mate. I would not advise that. DIBP sends us to ACS to get our skilled experience assessed for points claim. Claiming experience which ACS has clearly marked as not suitable/ not skilled (for whatever reason it may be) would definitely lead to problems in your visa application.


@Keeda & Vinod, I went on to get acs reviewed by paying 400AUD & got my positive results on the very next day they deducted 4 years from experience as my degree in Electronics & Telecommunication.


----------



## ajithingmire

*50 is not good enough? will it change?*



KeeDa said:


> 60 isn't good enough for ICT BA or SA these days. How long ago was your friend's assessment done? Can you check with him what different he did with his application? Like submitted transcripts or syllabus?


Hello Keeda, 60 is not good enough as their cutoff is 65 since last few months? Is there a chance of any change in this category? I am in 261312 - developer programmer category & submitted EOI in the same. I was thinking situation would change after July. Worried again, I had paid additional money to review ACS & now this new, can see my Australia dream shattering everyday


----------



## andreyx108b

ajithingmire said:


> Hello Keeda, 60 is not good enough as their cutoff is 65 since last few months? Is there a chance of any change in this category? I am in 261312 - developer programmer category & submitted EOI in the same. I was thinking situation would change after July. Worried again, I had paid additional money to review ACS & now this new, can see my Australia dream shattering everyday


Life would be much easier with 65 for sure... But invite is possible even with 60...


----------



## ajithingmire

andreyx108b said:


> Life would be much easier with 65 for sure... But invite is possible even with 60...


Thanks buddy. In other forums people claim no ivites are received by 60 pointers since December 2015. What are chances of improvement after July? I am assuming new quota will be released in July. I have waited for long to start my application & don't want to miss out due to these reasons.


----------



## ajithingmire

I have another query on ACS points. They have considered the experience after November 2011 which gives me 5 points for experience (4.5 years of experience till now). If I wait till November 2016, can I claim 10 points as experience will cross 5 years? Is that obvious or I have to go for ACS assessment again?(I have already donated additional 400AUD due to some mistake in the system)


----------



## andreyx108b

ajithingmire said:


> I have another query on ACS points. They have considered the experience after November 2011 which gives me 5 points for experience (4.5 years of experience till now). If I wait till November 2016, can I claim 10 points as experience will cross 5 years? Is that obvious or I have to go for ACS assessment again?(I have already donated additional 400AUD due to some mistake in the system)


If the employer is the same as assessed - then you can wait and no need for re-assessment.


----------



## Aroraarora19901990

How many days it takes for acs to complete ? 
Its been 14 days i am waiting for result 
How can i download summary of my submitted profile


----------



## Naga1985

I am submitting my ACS with a total experience close to 10 years. My name is listed as Narayana.V.N.S in my educational documents. As per passport it is Naga Sainarayana Vemprala. Coming to my ex company I got the relieving letter with experience of 3 years and 9 months as Sr Systems Engineer and with name Narayana.V.N.S . My current company took my name as Narayana Vemprala. I have been with current company from last 6 years and current role is Assistant Consultant. Planning to apply under 189 independent visa. Will my name in educational documents as short form Narayana V N S instead of Naga Saianarayana Vemprala , create any problem for submitting ACS under Naga Sainarayana Vemprala ?


----------



## Naga1985

Aroraarora19901990 said:


> How many days it takes for acs to complete ?
> Its been 14 days i am waiting for result
> How can i download summary of my submitted profile


What happened to your ACS?


----------



## Aroraarora19901990

Naga1985 said:


> Aroraarora19901990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many days it takes for acs to complete ?
> Its been 14 days i am waiting for result
> How can i download summary of my submitted profile
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to your ACS?
Click to expand...


I could see stuck in 4 step


----------



## satnamsakshi

*Acs assesment*

Hi Everyone !!

I have one query, i am bca and 5 years experience(263111) how many years i can expect to be deducted after ACS.


----------



## ihmar2002

andreyx108b said:


> If the employer is the same as assessed - then you can wait and no need for re-assessment.


Hi andreyx108b, I have similar question. My ACS is expiring next week. I am with same company and haven't changed job. I submitted EOI last month with 65 score. As I am still waiting for invitation, shall I renew EOI next week?


----------



## NP101

How long it takes to Access the degree now a days from ACS if sent by a registered agent onshore??


----------



## andreyx108b

NP101 said:


> How long it takes to Access the degree now a days from ACS if sent by a registered agent onshore??


Usually within 10 days.


----------



## NP101

andreyx108b said:


> NP101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long it takes to Access the degree now a days from ACS if sent by a registered agent onshore??
> 
> 
> 
> Usually within 10 days.
Click to expand...

Thanks mate


----------



## ihmar2002

Is there such rule that if work experience is over 10 years, ACS take out first 4 years not 2? Someone told me that, I couldn't believe.


----------



## satnamsakshi

Hi Everyone !!

I have one query, i am bca and 5 years experience(263111) how many years i can expect to be deducted after ACS.


----------



## satnamsakshi

*Acs assesment*

Hi Everyone !!

I have one query, i am bca and 5 years experience(263111) how many years i can expect to be deducted after ACS.


----------



## sanwebs

*Acs*

Hello Everyone. 

BSc in Computer Science (Hons) - 2008 (Obtained in the UK)
5 years working experience 263111 from 2011 to date at the same company

Any suggestions whether I may get ACS 10 points or less please? 

Many Thanks


----------



## pkk0574

Hello everyone,

I submitted my documents for ACS assessment on 13-June. It changed to Stage 4a in 2-3 days. On 18-June afternoon, it showed Stage 4b - In Progress. However in the evening on the same day, it went back to Stage 4a - With Assessor and event as "Skills". It is now in that stage since. Anyone faced such a situation and wonder what it means?

TIA


----------



## andreyx108b

pkk0574 said:


> Hello everyone, I submitted my documents for ACS assessment on 13-June. It changed to Stage 4a in 2-3 days. On 18-June afternoon, it showed Stage 4b - In Progress. However in the evening on the same day, it went back to Stage 4a - With Assessor and event as "Skills". It is now in that stage since. Anyone faced such a situation and wonder what it means? TIA


 m

They are processing it... 

You would here back soon!


----------



## pkk0574

andreyx108b said:


> pkk0574 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, I submitted my documents for ACS assessment on 13-June. It changed to Stage 4a in 2-3 days. On 18-June afternoon, it showed Stage 4b - In Progress. However in the evening on the same day, it went back to Stage 4a - With Assessor and event as "Skills". It is now in that stage since. Anyone faced such a situation and wonder what it means? TIA
> 
> 
> 
> m
> 
> They are processing it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would here back soon!
Click to expand...

Thanks Andrey, keeping fingers crossed, because I found it strange, that it returned to the previous stage ?


----------



## Jaskaran_bal

*Acs*

I have BTech(IT) degree and work experience of 3 years as software developer. 
1st company 10 months
2nd company 2.3 years and counting...

Will ACS clear my application? I don't need points for experience, but the conditions to move to Melbourne says minimum 3 years of work experience.

Will my experience be considered as 3 years by ACS?


Regards
Karan


----------



## Move2AUS

*URGENT help required with experience letter*

Hi,

I will be travelling from Europe to Bangalore on 15 days vacation to gather the experience letter for ACS accessment.

Can somebody please help me with the below queries related to experience letters?

1st job -- Duration 1 year ( Hired by employer and sent to work at client office)
*1.Will ACS consider statutory declaration from my reporting manager at my client location ?*

2nd job -- Duration 1 year ( hired by HR consultancy and sent to client's location to work on a contract to hire position.)
*2. Can I get a statutory declaration from my ex-collegue who was hired by the same HR consultancy.But now working as permanent employee with the client ?*

3rd job -- Duration 4.5 yrs (hired by the employer to work for a in-house project)
*3(a) Will ACS consider experience letter from my reporting manager on company's letter head ? 
3(b)I got this letter 1 year ago after quitting my previous Job, will it be still valid ?
*

Please advise...


----------



## sounddonor

*Re-assessment.*

I have already done a skill assessment in 2013 and I got the results successfully. However, now I am interested in re-doing skill assessment again as I have gained more experience. 

My question is,

In my earlier skill-assessment form I had experience entry for 6 months experience and in the same entry, I have attached work experience letter that only mentioning my 6 months experience.

However, As I worked in the same company for another 6 months after my first skill assessment submission, now I would like to update that record. So there is a no option to delete old experience letter PDF file. Is it ok to I re-attached complete work experience letter again without deleting older one? My concern is there will be a duplicate entry for the same job entry. 

How could I cope with this situation please help?


----------



## funnybond4u

sanjeewa said:


> I have already done a skill assessment in 2013 and I got the results successfully. However, now I am interested in re-doing skill assessment again as I have gained more experience.
> 
> My question is,
> 
> In my earlier skill-assessment form I had experience entry for 6 months experience and in the same entry, I have attached work experience letter that only mentioning my 6 months experience.
> 
> However, As I worked in the same company for another 6 months after my first skill assessment submission, now I would like to update that record. So there is a no option to delete old experience letter PDF file. Is it ok to I re-attached complete work experience letter again without deleting older one? My concern is there will be a duplicate entry for the same job entry.
> 
> How could I cope with this situation please help?


You can continue with your new assessment and upload the new experience letter. The second document for same job will not impact your assessment. I did the same and my assessment was successful.


----------



## Move2AUS

Move2AUS said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will be travelling from Europe to Bangalore on 15 days vacation to gather the experience letter for ACS accessment.
> 
> Can somebody please help me with the below queries related to experience letters?
> 
> 1st job -- Duration 1 year ( Hired by employer and sent to work at client office)
> 1.Will ACS consider statutory declaration from my reporting manager at my client location ?
> 
> 2nd job -- Duration 1 year ( hired by HR consultancy and sent to client's location to work on a contract to hire position.)
> 2. Can I get a statutory declaration from my ex-collegue who was hired by the same HR consultancy.But now working as permanent employee with the client ?
> 
> 3rd job -- Duration 4.5 yrs (hired by the employer to work for a in-house project)
> 3(a) Will ACS consider experience letter from my reporting manager on company's letter head ?
> 3(b)I got this letter 1 year ago after quitting my previous Job, will it be still valid ?
> 
> 
> Please advise...



Hi

Can someone please help me with the queries above ?

Iam travelling from Europe to Bangalore to get this documents. So I want make sure iam doing it correctly.

Please advice


----------



## sounddonor

funnybond4u said:


> You can continue with your new assessment and upload the new experience letter. The second document for same job will not impact your assessment. I did the same and my assessment was successful.


Thank you very much!


----------



## KeeDa

Move2AUS said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will be travelling from Europe to Bangalore on 15 days vacation to gather the experience letter for ACS accessment.
> 
> Can somebody please help me with the below queries related to experience letters?
> 
> 1st job -- Duration 1 year ( Hired by employer and sent to work at client office)
> *1.Will ACS consider statutory declaration from my reporting manager at my client location ?*
> 
> 2nd job -- Duration 1 year ( hired by HR consultancy and sent to client's location to work on a contract to hire position.)
> *2. Can I get a statutory declaration from my ex-collegue who was hired by the same HR consultancy.But now working as permanent employee with the client ?*
> 
> 3rd job -- Duration 4.5 yrs (hired by the employer to work for a in-house project)
> *3(a) Will ACS consider experience letter from my reporting manager on company's letter head ?
> 3(b)I got this letter 1 year ago after quitting my previous Job, will it be still valid ?
> *
> 
> Please advise...


1. Yes, they will. It will be later during visa processing that DIBP may choose to have this fact verified by questioning your employer about whether the person who wrote for you was indeed in a position to vouch for your skills. Ref. this example email that DIBP sends to your employer: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/8848770-post91.html

2. Yes, you can get reference from a work colleague who was not at a junior position to you. Ref. Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf chapter#11 about Statutory Declarations. Check this thread too: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...stion-regarding-work-reference-colleague.html

3.a I believe your experience letter does not list down your skills, roles and responsibilities in detail. You therefore need a skills reference letter and not the experience letter. Check Skilled-Employment-Reference-Example.pdf from ACS website.

3.b Date on the letter (i.e. its age) does not matter as long as it covers your employment period at that employer.


----------



## karthik.sekarin

Hello Guys,
Thanks to the wonderful forum for helping me in ACS process.

I have got the ACS review completed in 5 days and good news is that they did not reduce any of my experience. I thought ( and from the knowledge in this forum) they will reduce two years but i got my full 6.5 years experience . My next journey is PTE-A (second attempt)

I did my first attempt and its a total failure 
L-63,R-67,S-54,W-64 (Total - 62) clearly i have to improve in every aspect of this test.

Till now i have 55 points ( considering English language eligibility as 0) can i go for 190 visa? or try another attempt for PTE-A and get > 60 points any apply ?

What is the benefits of getting more points and then applying for visa? 

Thanks & Regards
Karthik


----------



## pkk0574

karthik.sekarin said:


> Hello Guys,
> Thanks to the wonderful forum for helping me in ACS process.
> 
> I have got the ACS review completed in 5 days and good news is that they did not reduce any of my experience. I thought ( and from the knowledge in this forum) they will reduce two years but i got my full 6.5 years experience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My next journey is PTE-A (second attempt)
> 
> I did my first attempt and its a total failure
> L-63,R-67,S-54,W-64 (Total - 62) clearly i have to improve in every aspect of this test.
> 
> Till now i have 55 points ( considering English language eligibility as 0) can i go for 190 visa? or try another attempt for PTE-A and get > 60 points any apply ?
> 
> What is the benefits of getting more points and then applying for visa?
> 
> Thanks & Regards
> Karthik


Congratulations!!!

May I ask you what were your timelines for the ACS assessment?

Thanks


----------



## Vijayabaskar

karthik.sekarin said:


> I have got the ACS review completed in 5 days and good news is that they did not reduce any of my experience. I thought ( and from the knowledge in this forum) they will reduce two years but i got my full 6.5 years experience . My next journey is PTE-A (second attempt)


Hey, 
Could you tell us about your qualifications. Just wondering on what scenario they wouldn't deduct the experience. 

Thanks 

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Naga1985

Hi Bumba, why are you going for state nomination? How much overall score do you have?


----------



## KeeDa

karthik.sekarin said:


> Hello Guys,
> Thanks to the wonderful forum for helping me in ACS process.
> 
> I have got the ACS review completed in 5 days and good news is that they did not reduce any of my experience. I thought ( and from the knowledge in this forum) they will reduce two years but i got my full 6.5 years experience . My next journey is PTE-A (second attempt)
> 
> I did my first attempt and its a total failure
> L-63,R-67,S-54,W-64 (Total - 62) clearly i have to improve in every aspect of this test.
> 
> Till now i have 55 points ( considering English language eligibility as 0) can i go for 190 visa? or try another attempt for PTE-A and get > 60 points any apply ?
> 
> What is the benefits of getting more points and then applying for visa?
> 
> Thanks & Regards
> Karthik


Can you please tell us the line that reads "following employment after mmm-yyyy is considered" from your ACS result?


----------



## jaseembhutto

*Share Job & Degree Titles*



karthik.sekarin said:


> Hello Guys,
> Thanks to the wonderful forum for helping me in ACS process.
> 
> I have got the ACS review completed in 5 days and good news is that they did not reduce any of my experience. I thought ( and from the knowledge in this forum) they will reduce two years but i got my full 6.5 years experience . My next journey is PTE-A (second attempt)
> 
> I did my first attempt and its a total failure
> L-63,R-67,S-54,W-64 (Total - 62) clearly i have to improve in every aspect of this test.
> 
> Till now i have 55 points ( considering English language eligibility as 0) can i go for 190 visa? or try another attempt for PTE-A and get > 60 points any apply ?
> 
> What is the benefits of getting more points and then applying for visa?
> 
> Thanks & Regards
> Karthik


Could You please us what was your occupation and what is your degree in? Like IT or CS? If possible could you share your JDs? That will be really helpful for those who has only 5 years experience.


----------



## jfperez05

Hi guys,

Quick question here... Would ACS assess qualifications in Australia from an institution that has closed their business? I obtained an Advanced Diploma in IT in 2010 and I currently have more than 5 years work experience in IT and I'm planning to have my Advanced Diploma and the work experience assessed by ACS in an closely related occupation, but just realised that the course and the institution no longer exist.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## prasan1987

Hi Guys,
My case here is pretty different.

I applied for ACS assessment and it turnout positive but unfortunately the assessment got expired.
Now I am trying to re do the assessment. When trying to do so I had to link the old application number.
Now the problem is until 2013 the assessment was done.
Till 2014 I worked for CTS and then I moved to Robert Bosch.

Now how do I add the experience and the reference letter for CTS until the year 2014in the PORTAL	
There is no option to delete the previous detail of CTS to add the new Expereince letters upto 2014.

What can be done for this?


----------



## sanwebs

karthik.sekarin said:


> Hello Guys,
> Thanks to the wonderful forum for helping me in ACS process.
> 
> I have got the ACS review completed in 5 days and good news is that they did not reduce any of my experience. I thought ( and from the knowledge in this forum) they will reduce two years but i got my full 6.5 years experience . My next journey is PTE-A (second attempt)
> 
> I did my first attempt and its a total failure
> L-63,R-67,S-54,W-64 (Total - 62) clearly i have to improve in every aspect of this test.
> 
> Till now i have 55 points ( considering English language eligibility as 0) can i go for 190 visa? or try another attempt for PTE-A and get > 60 points any apply ?
> 
> What is the benefits of getting more points and then applying for visa?
> 
> Thanks & Regards
> Karthik


Hey Karthik, 

Could you please post what ACS mentioned on the assessment letter? You are giving us a shock saying that no deduction of your experience.


----------



## pkk0574

pkk0574 said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pkk0574 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, I submitted my documents for ACS assessment on 13-June. It changed to Stage 4a in 2-3 days. On 18-June afternoon, it showed Stage 4b - In Progress. However in the evening on the same day, it went back to Stage 4a - With Assessor and event as "Skills". It is now in that stage since. Anyone faced such a situation and wonder what it means? TIA
> 
> 
> 
> m
> 
> They are processing it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would here back soon!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Andrey, keeping fingers crossed, because I found it strange, that it returned to the previous stage ?
Click to expand...

I got my skills assessment result today. It was positive, but they deducted 4 years of my experience. The timelines were as follows:

13-June-16: Documents Uploaded
14-June-16: Stage 2
15-June-16: Stage 4a
18-June-16: Stage 4b
18-June-16: Back to Stage 4a
23-June-16: Stage 5, Case Finalized, Letter Received

Thanks to everyone in EF for their valuable contribution in whatever form.

Regards,


----------



## ihmar2002

Why 4 years? Is criteria changed now or your major is not IT?



pkk0574 said:


> pkk0574 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pkk0574 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, I submitted my documents for ACS assessment on 13-June. It changed to Stage 4a in 2-3 days. On 18-June afternoon, it showed Stage 4b - In Progress. However in the evening on the same day, it went back to Stage 4a - With Assessor and event as "Skills". It is now in that stage since. Anyone faced such a situation and wonder what it means? TIA
> 
> 
> 
> m
> 
> They are processing it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would here back soon!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Andrey, keeping fingers crossed, because I found it strange, that it returned to the previous stage ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got my skills assessment result today. It was positive, but they deducted 4 years of my experience. The timelines were as follows:
> 
> 13-June-16: Documents Uploaded
> 14-June-16: Stage 2
> 15-June-16: Stage 4a
> 18-June-16: Stage 4b
> 18-June-16: Back to Stage 4a
> 23-June-16: Stage 5, Case Finalized, Letter Received
> 
> Thanks to everyone in EF for their valuable contribution in whatever form.
> 
> Regards,
Click to expand...


----------



## sounddonor

*Company Name has changed*

Hi,


I have done ACS skill assessment once in 2013 and got results successfully. However, I am going to redo the assessment again because my older one has expired.

My question is,

When I submit the first assessment, I had been working on a company called 'XXX' international. However, That company has changed its name to 'YYY'. Now I am confused how could I get the new reference letter from YYY? Would ACS accept my new reference letter ? Do I need any other documents apart from the reference letter?


----------



## KeeDa

sanjeewa said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I have done ACS skill assessment once in 2013 and got results successfully. However, I am going to redo the assessment again because my older one has expired.
> 
> My question is,
> 
> When I submit the first assessment, I had been working on a company called 'XXX' international. However, That company has changed its name to 'YYY'. Now I am confused how could I get the new reference letter from YYY? Would ACS accept my new reference letter ? Do I need any other documents apart from the reference letter?


I too had an ex-employer who changed names. All I did was to get the letter stating the required things (skills, duties, etc) and the words "_worked at YYY (formerly XXX)_". Make sure that you fill the ACS online application employment table too as _YYY (formerly XXX)_. I am not sure if later during visa processing your case officer may ask for any additional documents to prove this fact, but won't harm if you provide some documentation upfront. At least I have not been asked about it so far. Ref:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia-google-page-ranking-70.html#post7863714

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../773129-acs-skill-assessment.html#post7351033

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...842385-q-change-company-name.html#post8006841


----------



## sounddonor

KeeDa said:


> I too had an ex-employer who changed names. All I did was to get the letter stating the required things (skills, duties, etc) and the words "_worked at YYY (formerly XXX)_". Make sure that you fill the ACS online application employment table too as _YYY (formerly XXX)_. I am not sure if later during visa processing your case officer may ask for any additional documents to prove this fact, but won't harm if you provide some documentation upfront. At least I have not been asked about it so far. Ref:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia-google-page-ranking-70.html#post7863714
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../773129-acs-skill-assessment.html#post7351033
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...842385-q-change-company-name.html#post8006841


Thank you very much!


----------



## FeelGood_Vic

Hi All,
I am in the process of applying for ACS assessment to help add to my husband's point by getting 5 points( parter skills). I have worked as Software Engr for 10 years and on a maternity break for past 2 years now. 

I do have certificates from all my employers stating start and end dates with the company and role played. Would this certificates be sufficient? I am reading some posts regarding declaration - since I m not working now, I am finding it very difficult to get a detailed work description or reference letters from my old bosses who some of them have moved out of my old employers. 
Let me know the chances for my ACS to be +ve with just my degree and work experience certificates? (I am not able to get reference letters or Statutory Declarations)

Any pointers on this would be highly appreciated
Thanks
FeelGood


----------



## KeeDa

Unfortunately without a detailed job reference that states your skills and duties, you won't get a positive assessment. They need a clear list of skills you possessed so as to compare them with their benchmark skills. It will be an unsuccessful application if you do not have such a skills reference letter (or a sworn declaration from manager/ supervisor). You can check the skills requirement for each occupation that they assess from ANZSCO-Descriptions.pdf. They've also provided a sample on their website as Skilled-Employment-Reference-Example.pdf




FeelGood_Vic said:


> Hi All,
> I am thinking of applying for ACS assessment to help add to my husband's point by getting 5 points( parter skills). I have all the certificates for my education and work experience.
> Regarding the exp - I do have certificates from all my employers stating start and end dates with the company and role played. Would this certificates be sufficient? I am reading some posts regarding declaration - since I have not been working for the past 2 years(maternity break) I am not able to get the detailed work description or get reference letters from my old bosses who some of them have moved out of my old employers.
> Let me know the chances for my ACS to be +ve with just my degree and work experience certificates? (I am not able to get reference letters or Statutory Declarations)
> 
> Any pointers on this would be highly appreciated
> Thanks
> FeelGood


----------



## FeelGood_Vic

Thanks KeeDa!. I appreciate your quick response. I may need to drop the idea of ACS and work towards other options through my hubby's current points - may be 190 visa.. 
Though I have the work experience for my skillset, its unfortunate that I am nt having enough evidents to prove the same. I didnt obtain a detailed letter when I quit my jobs. Now I see how important it is!.


----------



## KeeDa

FeelGood_Vic said:


> Thanks KeeDa!. I appreciate your quick response. I may need to drop the idea of ACS and work towards other options through my hubby's current points - may be 190 visa..
> Though I have the work experience for my skillset, its unfortunate that I am nt having enough evidents to prove the same. I didnt obtain a detailed letter when I quit my jobs. Now I see how important it is!.


See if you can manage them via phone calls/ emails to your ex-employers. You don't need paper copies anyways. I myself asked a few of my clients to write these references for me, certify, scan and email them to me.


----------



## Naga1985

Hi All, 

I have submitted my ACS today. I have a overall experience of 9 years and 10 months as an Analyst programmer with Infosys and TCS from India. In my latest experience, the start date provided to my agent was in mm/dd format while they understood as dd/yy format. They asked for my review before making ACS payment. But I overlooked this. Due to this my experience is reduced to 3 months from the current company experience of 6 years. Also it is kind of showing that there is a gap of 3 months between companies. If I consider my entire experience of more than 8 years, I am getting 70 points with a IELTS score of 7+ in each band. Does this date thing makes any problem while ACS evaluating my experience. I dont want to go for 190 while I have genuine 9+ years of experience and eligible for 189 sub class itself. Your inputs are highly appreciated. 

May God Bless You!


----------



## pkk0574

ihmar2002 said:


> Why 4 years? Is criteria changed now or your major is not IT?


I don't think so. As per the Skills Assessment Guidelines, I think they found my degree not closely associated to my nominated occupation (261112). Hence they deducted 4 years of my experience.

Regards,


----------



## bagri1989

Hi All, 

Sorry to bother you all with the same and repetitive question but I am very confused right now and any help or suggestion would highly appreciated.

BE in CS (4years)
I am planning to apply for Australia PR and for this first step is to give PTE and i scored 65+ and now second step comes to ACS. I have total experience of 5 years and in this 4years working as software engineer in Infosys and 1year as software consultant in Deloitte(current company).
I am pretty sure that I wont get the reference letter on letter head of company so my concern is regarding another alternative that is declaration by colleague with roles and responsibility letter.
Could that colleague be on same level in the org structure of company and is there any risk if I get it signed by that colleague.

Can anyone provide me sample letter and also roles and responsibility ACS list.

Thanks


----------



## KeeDa

Naga1985 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my ACS today. I have a overall experience of 9 years and 10 months as an Analyst programmer with Infosys and TCS from India. In my latest experience, the start date provided to my agent was in mm/dd format while they understood as dd/yy format. They asked for my review before making ACS payment. But I overlooked this. Due to this my experience is reduced to 3 months from the current company experience of 6 years. Also it is kind of showing that there is a gap of 3 months between companies. If I consider my entire experience of more than 8 years, I am getting 70 points with a IELTS score of 7+ in each band. Does this date thing makes any problem while ACS evaluating my experience. I dont want to go for 190 while I have genuine 9+ years of experience and eligible for 189 sub class itself. Your inputs are highly appreciated.
> 
> May God Bless You!


Get the dates corrected while the application is still in process.


----------



## KeeDa

bagri1989 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry to bother you all with the same and repetitive question but I am very confused right now and any help or suggestion would highly appreciated.
> 
> BE in CS (4years)
> I am planning to apply for Australia PR and for this first step is to give PTE and i scored 65+ and now second step comes to ACS. I have total experience of 5 years and in this 4years working as software engineer in Infosys and 1year as software consultant in Deloitte(current company).
> I am pretty sure that I wont get the reference letter on letter head of company so my concern is regarding another alternative that is declaration by colleague with roles and responsibility letter.
> Could that colleague be on same level in the org structure of company and is there any risk if I get it signed by that colleague.
> 
> Can anyone provide me sample letter and also roles and responsibility ACS list.
> 
> Thanks


Although reference from a colleague at the same level works, prefer to get it from your manager/ supervisor instead. I myself did get it from a colleague. Ref: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...stion-regarding-work-reference-colleague.html*

Search for Skilled-Employment-Reference-Example.pdf and ANZSCO-Descriptions.pdf at the ACS website for a sample and skills list.


----------



## bagri1989

KeeDa said:


> Although reference from a colleague at the same level works,
> 
> Search for Skilled-Employment-Reference-Example.pdf and ANZSCO-Descriptions.pdf at the ACS website for a sample and skills list.



Thank you for your response and can you please tell me if a person is providing me declaration then does that person need to go to notary and get it attested or I can do the same and only thing I need to get is his sign on the declaration


----------



## bagri1989

Hi all

Another question: 
on 22nd August I will complete 5 years in IT industry. Please suggest whether I can apply for ACS before 22nd August(in case if ACS deduct 2 years from my experience then effective experience would be 2year 10 months which will directly affect my points )

Please suggest, How these points will be calculated ? Is it during EOI or assessment phase. 

For example: 
If I apply for ACS today i.e. 26th June 2016 and gets the response by 26 July 2016 and on 23rd August I apply for EOI then I would be eligible for 3years of experience points or not


----------



## KeeDa

bagri1989 said:


> Thank you for your response and can you please tell me if a person is providing me declaration then does that person need to go to notary and get it attested or I can do the same and only thing I need to get is his sign on the declaration


Your colleague will have to. The notary signs below "Signed Before & Witnessed by me". They may ask for your colleague's identity card as well.


bagri1989 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Another question:
> on 22nd August I will complete 5 years in IT industry. Please suggest whether I can apply for ACS before 22nd August(in case if ACS deduct 2 years from my experience then effective experience would be 2year 10 months which will directly affect my points )
> 
> Please suggest, How these points will be calculated ? Is it during EOI or assessment phase.
> 
> For example:
> If I apply for ACS today i.e. 26th June 2016 and gets the response by 26 July 2016 and on 23rd August I apply for EOI then I would be eligible for 3years of experience points or not


ACS will consider your work experience as on the date you submit the application. But you can file the EOI now and still claim more points for 3 years' worth of experience in August if you continue to work in the same occupation by leaving the ToDate for your current occupation blank in the EOI. See if these threads help clarify further:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/8470138-post1897.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...xperince-after-acs-skill-assement-letter.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...unt-post-acs-experience-eoi-points-claim.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/828322-189-visa-documents-exp-letter.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ving-australia/834897-acs-result-today-3.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...iting-december-2015-round-21.html#post8783498

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...culations-should-transparent.html#post7497834

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia-google-page-ranking-95.html#post8430770

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...7201-eoi-submitted-club-2256.html#post8380242

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...cessing-timelines-2015-a-103.html#post9133866


----------



## nvraja4u

Hello Everyone

I am about to apply for ACS assessment for my skills and need clarifications as per below.

1. I am having 8+ years of IT experience i.e. till end of October-2015 and currently I am on vacation i.e. more than 7-8 months from Nov'15 onwards till date.
So I dont want to mention the same in my assessment. 

Please let me know will there be any impact on my application.

2. I know i have to submit all documents as notarized and scanned including Passport as well? 

Please help me in clarifying the above so that will go ahead and submit docs for ACS skills assessment.

Thank you.


----------



## fayisal

Did acs called your employeer


----------



## fayisal

*call by ACS*

did acs called your employeer


----------



## nvraja4u

fayisal said:


> Did acs called your employeer


No..i havent yet submitted application..

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

fayisal said:


> did acs called your employeer




I dont recall ACS ever calling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jiteshpamnani

Hi All

I am applying for ACS Please help me choose the correct Job Code.
I am into Testing and I will complete 6 years this October.

Job Code For Software Testing is 261314 - But It comes under CSOL and hence Subclass 190 is what i should apply for, Correct ? The only state sponsorship option available here is Victoria ?
Please Correct me if i am wrong.

But Since Morning I have been reading old posts on this forum, It says that Software Testing ACS is getting rejected and we should Apply under 261313 (Software Engineer) It seems.

Any of you software Testers, out there who has applied under 261314 got a +ve ACS recently. Please Guide me, I am a new comer here.
Your guidance is much appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## deeleep

Hello All,

I am preparing for ACS assessment to get my 189 and I am confused between the two ANZSCO 261313 (Software Engineer) and 261111 (Business Analyst).

My experience is as given below 
- 11 years overall
- First 5 years 2 month of my experience was as a Software Engineer (matches 100% with 261313 description)
- Next 4 years 2 months of Business Analyst (matches 100% with 261111 description)
- Last 1 years 8 months of Solution Architect (I can match it to both 261313 and 261111)

Now since I am going through the RPL route, I know my first 6 years will not me considered so I just have 4 years of overall experience.

In this scenario which code should I apply for?

I prefer 261313, since the quota for 261313 is more and the cut-off for ICT business analyst is 70 points this year (which i am not able to meet, just got 65  ).

And if i apply for 261313 then I am worried my designation (of business analyst) will become a problem during assessment. 

Could the seniors in the forum guide me on this?

Also if i get my skill assessed as software engineer, will i have to work in that area it self or can i get solution architect/business analyst jobs as well?


----------



## Atri

Hello All,

I am preparing to request ACS skill (261313-software engineer) assessment as soon as possible this week and I need some urgent help. 

Here are my Details:
Education: B.E in Computer Engineering (duration - 4 years) from a reputed college
Experience: 16 Years in IT industry but I could get reference letters covering 12 years
Designation: Assistant Manager and Manager 

1) Could you please suggest whether my degree will be assessed as having ICT Major and closely related to nominated occupation?
2) Will I receive 15 points for experience i.e. "In skilled employment for at least eight and up to 10 years (of the past 10 years)"?
3) All of my reference letters and statutory declarations have Assistant Manager and above designation but my roles and responsibilities are aligned to software engineer skill. Will there be a problem if I apply for 261313-Software Engineer with the designation of Assistant Manager/Manager for the last 12 years?


Here is the list of subjects that I have studied (along with other non-computer related) in the degree:
1)Computer Programming
2)Computer System Archetecture
3)Data and File Structure
4)operating systems
5)theory of computation
6)object oriented programming
7)system analysis and design
8)artificial intelligence
9)operations research
10)project semester
11)data base management system
12)algorithm analysis and design
13)system software
14)programming languages
15)microprocessors
16)compiler construction
17)computer graphics
18)computer networks
19)advanced computer architecture
20)computer peripherals and interfaces
21)software engineering


I need your help to understand what outcome I will most likely get from ACS Assessment. Let me know if you need any other details. 

Thanks You!


----------



## whynotaustralia

Hello Experts,

I am a banker by profession and I in touch with a MARA consultant who is suggesting that I should go for Business Analyst (261111). He wants me to obtain RPL from my company. Could anybody guide me on some samples. As I am not sure, if my company would provide this. I have not yet paid him. I will take on his services once I am convinced that I would be able to produce a document. Another question is : How many testimonials should be given ? I may be able to provide 2 or 3 at the most. 
Thank you.


----------



## Gsun

Atri said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am preparing to request ACS skill (261313-software engineer) assessment as soon as possible this week and I need some urgent help.
> 
> Here are my Details:
> Education: B.E in Computer Engineering (duration - 4 years) from a reputed college
> Experience: 16 Years in IT industry but I could get reference letters covering 12 years
> Designation: Assistant Manager and Manager
> 
> 1) Could you please suggest whether my degree will be assessed as having ICT Major and closely related to nominated occupation?
> 2) Will I receive 15 points for experience i.e. "In skilled employment for at least eight and up to 10 years (of the past 10 years)"?
> 3) All of my reference letters and statutory declarations have Assistant Manager and above designation but my roles and responsibilities are aligned to software engineer skill. Will there be a problem if I apply for 261313-Software Engineer with the designation of Assistant Manager/Manager for the last 12 years?
> 
> 
> Here is the list of subjects that I have studied (along with other non-computer related) in the degree:
> 1)Computer Programming
> 2)Computer System Archetecture
> 3)Data and File Structure
> 4)operating systems
> 5)theory of computation
> 6)object oriented programming
> 7)system analysis and design
> 8)artificial intelligence
> 9)operations research
> 10)project semester
> 11)data base management system
> 12)algorithm analysis and design
> 13)system software
> 14)programming languages
> 15)microprocessors
> 16)compiler construction
> 17)computer graphics
> 18)computer networks
> 19)advanced computer architecture
> 20)computer peripherals and interfaces
> 21)software engineering
> 
> 
> I need your help to understand what outcome I will most likely get from ACS Assessment. Let me know if you need any other details.
> 
> Thanks You!


Based on what you quoted above, you will get Education as ACT Major in Computer Science and 8 years experience as relevant experience closely related to 261313. 
Make sure roles and responsibilities in statuary declaration are closed to what is mention in ACS ANZSOC description.


----------



## Gsun

deeleep said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am preparing for ACS assessment to get my 189 and I am confused between the two ANZSCO 261313 (Software Engineer) and 261111 (Business Analyst).
> 
> My experience is as given below
> - 11 years overall
> - First 5 years 2 month of my experience was as a Software Engineer (matches 100% with 261313 description)
> - Next 4 years 2 months of Business Analyst (matches 100% with 261111 description)
> - Last 1 years 8 months of Solution Architect (I can match it to both 261313 and 261111)
> 
> Now since I am going through the RPL route, I know my first 6 years will not me considered so I just have 4 years of overall experience.
> 
> In this scenario which code should I apply for?
> 
> I prefer 261313, since the quota for 261313 is more and the cut-off for ICT business analyst is 70 points this year (which i am not able to meet, just got 65  ).
> 
> And if i apply for 261313 then I am worried my designation (of business analyst) will become a problem during assessment.
> 
> Could the seniors in the forum guide me on this?
> 
> Also if i get my skill assessed as software engineer, will i have to work in that area it self or can i get solution architect/business analyst jobs as well?


Go for 261313 SE, as this is more generic, BA, PM etc. fits in as well.


----------



## Anshul2013

*ACS - Experience Criteria*

HI All,

I have couple of questions – Right now I am preparing to apply for skill assessment to ACS. Need to know following.


1.	I have a Bachelors in IT (3 Years) with exact 10.5 Years of experience in the same field as my course structure. How much points can I get if my ANZScode is 261112. I have heard they deduct years of experience if the course is of 3 years. If so how many years of experience they can deduct in my case.

Second Query.
2.	I am currently preparing for statutory declaration for employment. I stay in Pune and court has issued me (Attached) stamp paper (things written in Marathi) – will it lead to any problem?


----------



## bratts.89

I am also unable to get Reference letters with duties from my both companies. I have worked 5 years in Etihad Airways as Services Officer and currently I am working in IBM as Computer Engineer. My Mara agent advised me to try to get Employment letters and Reference letters with duties I can obtain from my Manager in the previous company and supervisor from current company. Is this enough? Although I have payslips, service letters, certificates, etc from both the companies. Are these documents good enough to get +ve result?


----------



## naveen1224

Hi All,


After submitting my docs to ACS and payment can I upload any further docs??


----------



## Rockrider

Seniors, 
Please can someone answer Naveen question above..


----------



## naveen1224

Rockrider said:


> Seniors,
> Please can someone answer Naveen question above..


Thanks a lot for your concern Rockrider .


----------



## riteshgarg07

Hi, thanks to the members for helping on this forum. If somebody could help me with a small query related to ACS assessment:

Profile: (Code Business Analyst)
June-2004 to May-2008 -->B.Tech- Communication & computer Engineering 
In between - employment details as per ACS not available
June-2009 to May-2011 --> MBA- General
June-2011 to Nov-2013 --> Business Analyst (2.5 years)
Dec-2013 till date --> experience not closely related to Business Analyst (2.5 years)

Query:
1. I do not want to show anything for my MBA as it is not related to IT. Because they might consider it as non-related & make my assessment negative given the fact that i dont have 4 yrs relevant experience. I want the assessment based on my B.Tech degree and work experience post MBA. Will that be ok if i submit documents for B.Tech & work experience?

2. I will also show my experience post Dec-2013, even though it is not related to the Occupation. Is it ok since I just need my skills to be assessed positive for Business Analyst as I will be contributing to my partners point.



Please people your help shall be much appreciated. ACS processing has become so tricky, can't help.


----------



## mendesma

visitkangaroos said:


> Dude,
> 
> My recommendation would be to apply for 261313 i.e. Software Engineer if you have some experience in automation. If you see the description for this you will find there is a lot in common with 261314.
> 
> I made a mistake for my wife and got her assessed for 261314, but then later got her successfully reassessed for 261313.
> 
> If you need more info ping me personally, i might be able to help you more.


Hi, 
I just saw your post about your wife’s ACS reassessment, and I would like to know more about your experience, particularly what you’ve done to persuade ACS to agree to a new occupation for your wife. 
My husband and I have the same problem, as I have been assessed as a ICT Project Manager (135122) and my husband as an ICT Business Analyst (261111), however to get the extra 5 points for partner skills I am now trying to get a new positive skills assessment as ICT Business Analyst, however ACS has declined my first request for reassessment as a BA and also declined the review. 
ACS are being very narrow minded because I have a letter from my company stating that during the 15 years I’ve worked for them I accumulated both occupations (BA and PM).
I am now going for an appeal and would appreciate if you could share your experience and give any advice.
Thank you.


----------



## riteshgarg07

riteshgarg07 said:


> Hi, thanks to the members for helping on this forum. If somebody could help me with a small query related to ACS assessment:
> 
> Profile: (Code Business Analyst)
> June-2004 to May-2008 -->B.Tech- Communication & computer Engineering
> In between - employment details as per ACS not available
> June-2009 to May-2011 --> MBA- General
> June-2011 to Nov-2013 --> Business Analyst (2.5 years)
> Dec-2013 till date --> experience not closely related to Business Analyst (2.5 years)
> 
> Query:
> 1. I do not want to show anything for my MBA as it is not related to IT. Because they might consider it as non-related & make my assessment negative given the fact that i dont have 4 yrs relevant experience. I want the assessment based on my B.Tech degree and work experience post MBA. Will that be ok if i submit documents for B.Tech & work experience?
> 
> 2. I will also show my experience post Dec-2013, even though it is not related to the Occupation. Is it ok since I just need my skills to be assessed positive for Business Analyst as I will be contributing to my partners point.
> 
> 
> 
> Please people your help shall be much appreciated. ACS processing has become so tricky, can't help.


Can anyone please guide.


----------



## sunilkms

naveen1224 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> After submitting my docs to ACS and payment can I upload any further docs??


ACS will contact back if they think any documents are missing, i don't think you can edit the application post submitting.


----------



## eagerlywaiting

*Claiming partners points - ACS for EEE graduate*

Dear Expat members and seniors of the forum,

My wife is 4 years in IT. she is from EEE background. I have couple of queries. I am applying for Analyst programmer role and so do my wife

1. How many years of experience does ACS deduct for Btech in EEE ?

2. If ACS requires 6 years of experience for an individual with EEE background. Can I still use my partners skills ( who has only 4 yrs Experience) to claim those 5 extra points as she is working in IT with roles and responsibilities similar to that of Analyst programmer?

I am in really confused state. Could you please throw some light on this and enlighten me.

REGARDS
Eagerlywaiting......... for your reply


----------



## KeeDa

Atri said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am preparing to request ACS skill (261313-software engineer) assessment as soon as possible this week and I need some urgent help.
> 
> Here are my Details:
> Education: B.E in Computer Engineering (duration - 4 years) from a reputed college
> Experience: 16 Years in IT industry but I could get reference letters covering 12 years
> Designation: Assistant Manager and Manager
> 
> 1) Could you please suggest whether my degree will be assessed as having ICT Major and closely related to nominated occupation?
> 2) Will I receive 15 points for experience i.e. "In skilled employment for at least eight and up to 10 years (of the past 10 years)"?
> 3) All of my reference letters and statutory declarations have Assistant Manager and above designation but my roles and responsibilities are aligned to software engineer skill. Will there be a problem if I apply for 261313-Software Engineer with the designation of Assistant Manager/Manager for the last 12 years?
> 
> 
> Here is the list of subjects that I have studied (along with other non-computer related) in the degree:
> 1)Computer Programming
> 2)Computer System Archetecture
> 3)Data and File Structure
> 4)operating systems
> 5)theory of computation
> 6)object oriented programming
> 7)system analysis and design
> 8)artificial intelligence
> 9)operations research
> 10)project semester
> 11)data base management system
> 12)algorithm analysis and design
> 13)system software
> 14)programming languages
> 15)microprocessors
> 16)compiler construction
> 17)computer graphics
> 18)computer networks
> 19)advanced computer architecture
> 20)computer peripherals and interfaces
> 21)software engineering
> 
> 
> I need your help to understand what outcome I will most likely get from ACS Assessment. Let me know if you need any other details.
> 
> Thanks You!


Your course definitely is ICT Major closely related to software engineering. However, your work experience too has to be related to software engineering to be eligible for exact 2 or 4 years deduction. If some of it is not closely related, then that experience too will be deducted. The rule about 2 or 4 is: they deduct either 2 from past 10 years or 4 from anytime in the past whichever gives you a better skill-met-date.

From the looks of it, you should get full points for work experience especially if you worked as a software engineer for all those 12 years.

I had the same situation and they deducted 4 years although both my degrees (bachelors and masters) were assessed as ICT Major because deducting 4 from the entire work history (as opposed to 2 from the past 10 years) gave me more years to claim points from. This is explained on page#3 of Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf


----------



## KeeDa

deeleep said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am preparing for ACS assessment to get my 189 and I am confused between the two ANZSCO 261313 (Software Engineer) and 261111 (Business Analyst).
> 
> My experience is as given below
> - 11 years overall
> - First 5 years 2 month of my experience was as a Software Engineer (matches 100% with 261313 description)
> - Next 4 years 2 months of Business Analyst (matches 100% with 261111 description)
> - Last 1 years 8 months of Solution Architect (I can match it to both 261313 and 261111)
> 
> Now since I am going through the RPL route, I know my first 6 years will not me considered so I just have 4 years of overall experience.
> 
> In this scenario which code should I apply for?
> 
> I prefer 261313, since the quota for 261313 is more and the cut-off for ICT business analyst is 70 points this year (which i am not able to meet, just got 65  ).
> 
> And if i apply for 261313 then I am worried my designation (of business analyst) will become a problem during assessment.
> 
> Could the seniors in the forum guide me on this?
> 
> Also if i get my skill assessed as software engineer, will i have to work in that area it self or can i get solution architect/business analyst jobs as well?


Definitely go with 261313 because not only is it more relevant (considering total years worked as 313 as opposed to 111), but it requires just 60 points to get an invitation. Be truthful about your work experience and leave it to them to assess which episodes qualify as 261313 and which do not.

As for your other question about work: No, it is not a mandate that you work in the same occupation as you were assessed for. You are free to work in any occupation, start your own business, etc.


----------



## KeeDa

whynotaustralia said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I am a banker by profession and I in touch with a MARA consultant who is suggesting that I should go for Business Analyst (261111). He wants me to obtain RPL from my company. Could anybody guide me on some samples. As I am not sure, if my company would provide this. I have not yet paid him. I will take on his services once I am convinced that I would be able to produce a document. Another question is : How many testimonials should be given ? I may be able to provide 2 or 3 at the most.
> Thank you.


It is not BA, but ICT BA. I am not sure if a banker will qualify as an ICT BA, but can't say for sure without knowing the duties you perform at the bank.
As for the number of testimonials/ references to be provided: you need just one, or rather one per employment episode.


----------



## KeeDa

Anshul2013 said:


> HI All,
> 
> I have couple of questions – Right now I am preparing to apply for skill assessment to ACS. Need to know following.
> 
> 
> 1.	I have a Bachelors in IT (3 Years) with exact 10.5 Years of experience in the same field as my course structure. How much points can I get if my ANZScode is 261112. I have heard they deduct years of experience if the course is of 3 years. If so how many years of experience they can deduct in my case.
> 
> Second Query.
> 2.	I am currently preparing for statutory declaration for employment. I stay in Pune and court has issued me (Attached) stamp paper (things written in Marathi) – will it lead to any problem?


1. They should ideally deduct 2 years, but a lot depends on the subjects you studied during your B.IT and their relevance to your 261112 occupation. In the worst case, it should be not more than 4 years deduction.

2. Not a problem. Stamp paper I used was stamped in Marathi.


----------



## KeeDa

bratts.89 said:


> I am also unable to get Reference letters with duties from my both companies. I have worked 5 years in Etihad Airways as Services Officer and currently I am working in IBM as Computer Engineer. My Mara agent advised me to try to get Employment letters and Reference letters with duties I can obtain from my Manager in the previous company and supervisor from current company. Is this enough? Although I have payslips, service letters, certificates, etc from both the companies. Are these documents good enough to get +ve result?


A reference letter authored by your manager/ supervisor supplemented by a few payslips or service letter is sufficient to give you a +ve result, but it does not end here. Later during visa processing, DIBP may decide to have your job reference verified by sending it over to your employer, and so although they are not willing to provide you a reference, do ensure that they will cooperate with such a job verification. If not, do consider to let go off that work experience and try to gain points from elsewhere.


----------



## KeeDa

riteshgarg07 said:


> Hi, thanks to the members for helping on this forum. If somebody could help me with a small query related to ACS assessment:
> 
> Profile: (Code Business Analyst)
> June-2004 to May-2008 -->B.Tech- Communication & computer Engineering
> In between - employment details as per ACS not available
> June-2009 to May-2011 --> MBA- General
> June-2011 to Nov-2013 --> Business Analyst (2.5 years)
> Dec-2013 till date --> experience not closely related to Business Analyst (2.5 years)
> 
> Query:
> 1. I do not want to show anything for my MBA as it is not related to IT. Because they might consider it as non-related & make my assessment negative given the fact that i dont have 4 yrs relevant experience. I want the assessment based on my B.Tech degree and work experience post MBA. Will that be ok if i submit documents for B.Tech & work experience?
> 
> 2. I will also show my experience post Dec-2013, even though it is not related to the Occupation. Is it ok since I just need my skills to be assessed positive for Business Analyst as I will be contributing to my partners point.
> 
> 
> 
> Please people your help shall be much appreciated. ACS processing has become so tricky, can't help.


Ritesh,

1. There is no adverse effect if you show them a non-relevant degree. They may at best just ignore it and choose not to assess it. They are only bothered about your highest and relevant (to your occupation) qualification- which in your case is the BTech. For instance, just because I studied culinary arts (as a hobby or whatever reason) does not make me unskilled software engineer. It still is okay if you submit just the BTech documents and skip the MBA ones as long as you are not claiming to have worked full time while studying MBA full time.

2. Is okay, but don't claim to be unemployed during that period because later during visa processing you have to explain (ref. form 80 pdf) all employments/ unemployment/ gaps during education, etc.


----------



## KeeDa

mendesma said:


> Hi,
> I just saw your post about your wife’s ACS reassessment, and I would like to know more about your experience, particularly what you’ve done to persuade ACS to agree to a new occupation for your wife.
> My husband and I have the same problem, as I have been assessed as a ICT Project Manager (135122) and my husband as an ICT Business Analyst (261111), however to get the extra 5 points for partner skills I am now trying to get a new positive skills assessment as ICT Business Analyst, however ACS has declined my first request for reassessment as a BA and also declined the review.
> ACS are being very narrow minded because I have a letter from my company stating that during the 15 years I’ve worked for them I accumulated both occupations (BA and PM).
> I am now going for an appeal and would appreciate if you could share your experience and give any advice.
> Thank you.


Thats a bummer. Both these occupations are so closely related. I can't say what else you can do at this point especially when your employer has vouched that you did work as a BA. I hope you get through this successfully.


----------



## KeeDa

sunilkms said:


> ACS will contact back if they think any documents are missing, i don't think you can edit the application post submitting.


No, not really. They are known to not ask for anything at all and simply provide a negative outcome or skip the said employment with a reason: *not accessible due to insufficient documentation*


----------



## KeeDa

eagerlywaiting said:


> Dear Expat members and seniors of the forum,
> 
> My wife is 4 years in IT. she is from EEE background. I have couple of queries. I am applying for Analyst programmer role and so do my wife
> 
> 1. How many years of experience does ACS deduct for Btech in EEE ?
> 
> 2. If ACS requires 6 years of experience for an individual with EEE background. Can I still use my partners skills ( who has only 4 yrs Experience) to claim those 5 extra points as she is working in IT with roles and responsibilities similar to that of Analyst programmer?
> 
> I am in really confused state. Could you please throw some light on this and enlighten me.
> 
> REGARDS
> Eagerlywaiting......... for your reply


1. Can't say for sure. You will have to find out from someone with the same course, university, and occupation. I personally know someone who got a positive for 261313 with 4 years deduction. Her BE EEE was from Anna university Chennai. Check ANZSCO-Descriptions.pdf and try to self-assess your education by studying the subjects requirement (under core units in the pdf) for your occupation and comparing those with the subjects you studied at your BE EEE.

2. If ACS requires n years and you have n-0.01 years of experience, then the outcome will be negative- the result will clearly state that you have been assessed as *not* skilled enough to be eligible for the skilled immigration program. Unfortunately, you cannot use such a (negative) assessment to apply for, or to claim partner points from.


----------



## KeeDa

jiteshpamnani said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am applying for ACS Please help me choose the correct Job Code.
> I am into Testing and I will complete 6 years this October.
> 
> Job Code For Software Testing is 261314 - But It comes under CSOL and hence Subclass 190 is what i should apply for, Correct ? The only state sponsorship option available here is Victoria ?
> Please Correct me if i am wrong.
> 
> But Since Morning I have been reading old posts on this forum, It says that Software Testing ACS is getting rejected and we should Apply under 261313 (Software Engineer) It seems.
> 
> Any of you software Testers, out there who has applied under 261314 got a +ve ACS recently. Please Guide me, I am a new comer here.
> Your guidance is much appreciated.
> Thanks


*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../861994-software-tester-skill-assessment.html*


----------



## Intellectual

Dear Fellow members,

I recently got VIC SS but unluckily my ACS valuation expired 15 days ago but VIC send me the invitation anyways. Yesterday, I inquired DIBP and told them about my invitation from VIC but they said as my ACS has expired, I need a valuation from ACS.

I had an experience from 2004-2005 which is relevant then I have from 2005-2010 which is irrelevant. I went to study for 2 years from 2010-2011. Then I have relevant experience from Jan 2012 - till now.

ACS has deducted my experience from 2004-2005 and from Jan 2012 - May 2013. They considered by experience after May 2013. Till May, 2016 I have an experience of 3 years and claimed 5 points for that experience.

My ACS valuation got expired in July 2016 now I have re-apply for the ACS valuation. 

My query is that, will ACS consider the period from 2004-2005 this time??? if I link my previous application or they will only consider the period from 2012-2016???? As 2004-2005 doesn't come in last 10 years of experience.

If this is the case then I won't be able to claim 5 points and my nomination will be useless.

I need a reply from someone who has gone through the similar situation or knows about it....

I am sorry for the long query but I guess it was important to let know of my case.

Thanks in advance,
Cheers.....


----------



## singhexpat20

*ACS renewal or New ACS*

Hi all,

I have done by ACS in May 2014 and now it is expired. Since May 2014 the following has changed
Added 2yrs of exp in new company which will give me 5 points.
In the last ACS, my manager gave me reference, but now he is in USA and his contact details have changed

Can you please let me know whether I should reopen existing application(renew) by updating manager details and adding new experience.
Or should I create fresh ACS ?

Which would be better and faster? Thanks for the help in advance


----------



## KeeDa

Intellectual said:


> Dear Fellow members,
> 
> I recently got VIC SS but unluckily my ACS valuation expired 15 days ago but VIC send me the invitation anyways. Yesterday, I inquired DIBP and told them about my invitation from VIC but they said as my ACS has expired, I need a valuation from ACS.
> 
> I had an experience from 2004-2005 which is relevant then I have from 2005-2010 which is irrelevant. I went to study for 2 years from 2010-2011. Then I have relevant experience from Jan 2012 - till now.
> 
> ACS has deducted my experience from 2004-2005 and from Jan 2012 - May 2013. They considered by experience after May 2013. Till May, 2016 I have an experience of 3 years and claimed 5 points for that experience.
> 
> My ACS valuation got expired in July 2016 now I have re-apply for the ACS valuation.
> 
> My query is that, will ACS consider the period from 2004-2005 this time??? if I link my previous application or they will only consider the period from 2012-2016???? As 2004-2005 doesn't come in last 10 years of experience.
> 
> If this is the case then I won't be able to claim 5 points and my nomination will be useless.
> 
> I need a reply from someone who has gone through the similar situation or knows about it....
> 
> I am sorry for the long query but I guess it was important to let know of my case.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Cheers.....





singhexpat20 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have done by ACS in May 2014 and now it is expired. Since May 2014 the following has changed
> Added 2yrs of exp in new company which will give me 5 points.
> In the last ACS, my manager gave me reference, but now he is in USA and his contact details have changed
> 
> Can you please let me know whether I should reopen existing application(renew) by updating manager details and adding new experience.
> Or should I create fresh ACS ?
> 
> Which would be better and faster? Thanks for the help in advance


If current ACS assessment has expired, then have to go with a fresh new assessment. Ref: *https://www.acs.org.au/migration-sk...ns/can-i-renew-or-revalidate-my-result-letter*

With a new assessment you can add new work experience episodes.


----------



## riteshgarg07

KeeDa said:


> Ritesh,
> 
> 1. There is no adverse effect if you show them a non-relevant degree. They may at best just ignore it and choose not to assess it. They are only bothered about your highest and relevant (to your occupation) qualification- which in your case is the BTech. For instance, just because I studied culinary arts (as a hobby or whatever reason) does not make me unskilled software engineer. It still is okay if you submit just the BTech documents and skip the MBA ones as long as you are not claiming to have worked full time while studying MBA full time.
> 
> 2. Is okay, but don't claim to be unemployed during that period because later during visa processing you have to explain (ref. form 80 pdf) all employments/ unemployment/ gaps during education, etc.


Thanks KeeDa(althoughI don't know your name) you have been of great help. Continue your great work, I will also try to help as many people as possible.


----------



## riteshgarg07

I request people who put there queries, to share their final outcome so that others (who can relate to the same scenario) may get some guidance from you responses.


----------



## singhexpat20

KeeDa said:


> If current ACS assessment has expired, then have to go with a fresh new assessment. Ref: *https://www.acs.org.au/migration-sk...ns/can-i-renew-or-revalidate-my-result-letter*
> 
> With a new assessment you can add new work experience episodes.


Thanks KeeDa. If i am not wrong, I need to select "Linking to an earlier application" . But when I do this, it is already showing my old data , it is not new. Can I delete existing reference document and upload new one and new experiences ?


----------



## KeeDa

singhexpat20 said:


> Thanks KeeDa. If i am not wrong, I need to select "Linking to an earlier application" . But when I do this, it is already showing my old data , it is not new. Can I delete existing reference document and upload new one and new experiences ?


Use new application option (and not link to earlier) as given in the FAQ link I shared earlier.


----------



## bagri1989

Hi All,
I am applying for ACS under software engineer skill. Please let me know which all documents I need to apply for the ACS.

I have collated below documents as mentioned in ACS document checklist but somehow confused for a couple of documents.

Documents (scanned and notarized) 
1. Passport
2. Degree(Engineering)
3. Marksheet(Degree Marksheet Sem1-8)
4. 12th certificate and marksheet
5. 10th certificate and marksheet
6. Reference Letter Employer 1 
7. Employer 1 Salary Slips
8. Reference Letter Employer 2 
9. Employer 2 Salary Slips

Please let me know if I need to delete any of the document from PDF and just for confirmation there will be only 1 pdf document which contains all my documents (mentioned above)

Please reply as it is urgent.


----------



## manngarg

Hi Friends,
I have done B.Sc with Mathematics, Statistics and IT subjects. I would really appreciate if you could please help me with the below questions.
1. Is it better to go for Software developer or Software engineer with the degree I have?
2. What all documents shall I submit to get ICT major qualification?
3. If possible could you please share the roles and responsibilities for the reference letter.
I have 7 years of IT experience and now gathering information for acs assessment so that it only deducts 2 years from my experience and I can claim 10 points.


----------



## anoop21

Hi Group,

Request your Input on my current situation of ACS expiry in Sept 2016.
My ACS assessment (Sept 2014) was done using the new rule and deducted the 2 years of experience, still I had more than 5 years of Exp and I was able to claim the points for 5+ years of experience.
Now, even after 2 years, I do not complete the 8+ years of experience and hence, I do not want to go for submission of any new documents. ( Because I will not get 8+ years assessment )
So, my question is --> Just by Uploading all the OLD documents ( which I uploaded 2 years back) and linking with my old application reference, I will be able to ReNew my ACS ? or the same Documents I need to get with the LATEST DATES from my old companies. ?

So, to summarize, My case is -- Only Renewal, I do not want to claim any more years of experience because I will not get 8+ years, hence it is of no use for me, because I can not claim any more points, I'll still be under 5+ years only.

I went through the 'Skill Assessment Guideline' document but could not get any related information regarding this.


----------



## andreyx108b

There is no renewal, you need to apply again, you may use old documents + new for new jobs and period covering this extra years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aboli K

*Assessment:: Confused over educational qualifications*

Hi Everyone,

I am bit confused over my assessment results. I have applied for assessment under code 261311 (Analyst Programmer). 

My educational qualifications are: BSc in Statistics, M.Sc. in Statistics.

I am currently working in CRO(Cinical Reserch Organization) as a Sr. Statistical Programmer with total 4+ years of experience. 

I received negative assessment result from ACS as follows: 

*Your Master of Science from Karnatak University completed June 2009 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with insufficient computing content and therefore does not meet the requirements of the ACS as stated in the policy manual.

Your Bachelor of Science (Statistics) from Solapur University completed March 2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with insufficient computing content and therefore does not meet the requirements of the ACS as stated in the policy manual.*

About the professional experience, they have considered 4.3 years out of 6 years of my experience.

When I asked about the educational qualifications issue, I got the following reply::

*The ACS can only report on recognised, tertiary ICT qualifications.*

*Your qualification has been assessed as having insufficient ICT and therefore cannot be reported on your skill assessment result letter.

If you would like your qualification recognised for points purposes you will need to contact the relevant assessing authority.*

So, which assessment authority I should choose. I am not sure whether the skill code is wrong with respect to my qualifications. Or, what should be my next step. I am not referring any agent, so I would really appreciate your help.

Thanks.


----------



## anoop21

Hi Group,

I have a question on "Statuary Declaration". When we go for Statuary ddeclaration document from the SENIOR... WHAT details of Senior do we need to provide.. apart from the applicant details.
Only Signature and contact details on statuary document will work or we nned to provide any document of Senior too ??


----------



## FFacs

Aboli K said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am bit confused over my assessment results. I have applied for assessment under code 261311 (Analyst Programmer).
> 
> My educational qualifications are: BSc in Statistics, M.Sc. in Statistics.
> 
> I am currently working in CRO(Cinical Reserch Organization) as a Sr. Statistical Programmer with total 4+ years of experience.
> 
> I received negative assessment result from ACS as follows:
> 
> *Your Master of Science from Karnatak University completed June 2009 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with insufficient computing content and therefore does not meet the requirements of the ACS as stated in the policy manual.
> 
> Your Bachelor of Science (Statistics) from Solapur University completed March 2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with insufficient computing content and therefore does not meet the requirements of the ACS as stated in the policy manual.*
> 
> About the professional experience, they have considered 4.3 years out of 6 years of my experience.
> 
> When I asked about the educational qualifications issue, I got the following reply::
> 
> *The ACS can only report on recognised, tertiary ICT qualifications.*
> 
> *Your qualification has been assessed as having insufficient ICT and therefore cannot be reported on your skill assessment result letter.
> 
> If you would like your qualification recognised for points purposes you will need to contact the relevant assessing authority.*
> 
> So, which assessment authority I should choose. I am not sure whether the skill code is wrong with respect to my qualifications. Or, what should be my next step. I am not referring any agent, so I would really appreciate your help.
> 
> Thanks.


It's one of the shortcomings of the process. ACS only recognise true-blue ICT degrees and very vanilla career paths. I don't doubt that you are an outstanding Statistical Programmer - likely better than someone who took a straightforward ICT degree. Sadly that's not what ACS assesses. 

You might get your degree recognised for visa points from VETASSES for 224113. The problem is that this will not help you with your skills assessment for 261311 where ACS will need to use more of your experience to verify you as skilled. The system is a long way from perfect.


----------



## Aboli K

*Default Assessment:: Confused over educational qualifications*



FFacs said:


> It's one of the shortcomings of the process. ACS only recognise true-blue ICT degrees and very vanilla career paths. I don't doubt that you are an outstanding Statistical Programmer - likely better than someone who took a straightforward ICT degree. Sadly that's not what ACS assesses.
> 
> You might get your degree recognised for visa points from VETASSES for 224113. The problem is that this will not help you with your skills assessment for 261311 where ACS will need to use more of your experience to verify you as skilled. The system is a long way from perfect.


Thanks FFacs for your reply. So, do you think with more experience, they will consider my application suitable under the same role and job code?? 

Under 224113, I cannot apply for an independent visa. Somehow, I need get it done by ACS.


----------



## singhexpat20

Hi all,

My acs which was done in 2014 is expired. I need to redo the same.
My exp has increased by two years and I am in to a new company. 
Contact details of my previous managers have changed

So I am doing ACS by "Linking to earlier application", updating the Statutory declarations of old companies with new contact details.
I have two questions here: It is mentioned that 
1) All Statutory Declarations or Affidavits must clearly state that the document was "Sworn Before" or "Signed
Before" or "Witnessed Before" the authorised witness by the referee and signed by the authorised witness, along
with the date and place in which the declaration was witnessed.
Can someone give me an example of this ?

2)Also for current company shall I ask for service certificate as it is mentioned that joining letter is not eligible ? Last time I didnt upload payslips, are they mandatory now ?


----------



## singhexpat20

singhexpat20 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My acs which was done in 2014 is expired. I need to redo the same.
> My exp has increased by two years and I am in to a new company.
> Contact details of my previous managers have changed
> 
> So I am doing ACS by "Linking to earlier application", updating the Statutory declarations of old companies with new contact details.
> I have two questions here: It is mentioned that
> 1) All Statutory Declarations or Affidavits must clearly state that the document was "Sworn Before" or "Signed
> Before" or "Witnessed Before" the authorised witness by the referee and signed by the authorised witness, along
> with the date and place in which the declaration was witnessed.
> Can someone give me an example of this ?
> 
> 2)Also for current company shall I ask for service certificate as it is mentioned that joining letter is not eligible ? Last time I didnt upload payslips, are they mandatory now ?



Can somebody please reply on this, thanks in advance


----------



## anoop21

If you uplaod payslipd...it will be faster...and fir current company you can provide statuary doc...instead of emp ref letter...coz in India..it is tough to get ref letter from current org unless you have your frnd in HR dept...so statuary is good option....

Niw..I have a question...when you submitted statuary doc last time...did you provide any document of your senior..?


----------



## FFacs

In case anyone is interested in current timelines. Here's mine. I use Sydney office times (i.e. I submitted after hours Sydney time, so count that as submission the following day).

Submit: 18/8
Stage 2: 18/8
Stage 4a: 19/8
Stage 4b: 30/8
Stage 5: 30/8
Letter Received: 30/8

Assessment was general skills, lots of experience episodes and an ICT major.


----------



## andreyx108b

FFacs said:


> In case anyone is interested in current timelines. Here's mine. I use Sydney office times (i.e. I submitted after hours Sydney time, so count that as submission the following day).
> 
> 
> 
> Submit: 18/8
> 
> Stage 2: 18/8
> 
> Stage 4a: 19/8
> 
> Stage 4b: 30/8
> 
> Stage 5: 30/8
> 
> Letter Received: 30/8
> 
> 
> 
> Assessment was general skills, lots of experience episodes and an ICT major.




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bagri1989

FFacs said:


> In case anyone is interested in current timelines. Here's mine. I use Sydney office times (i.e. I submitted after hours Sydney time, so count that as submission the following day).
> 
> Submit: 18/8
> Stage 2: 18/8
> Stage 4a: 19/8
> Stage 4b: 30/8
> Stage 5: 30/8
> Letter Received: 30/8
> 
> Assessment was general skills, lots of experience episodes and an ICT major.


Same timelines for me as well. Are you done with English test ? if yes, how much you scored and if No, then how are you preparing for it.


----------



## behlvipul

*ACS Assessment*

Hi Guys,

I had submitted my ACS on 23/8.

Stage 1 - 23/08
Stage 2 - 23/08
Stage 4 -25/08

It is still with Assessor? How much time does it take to get the assessment ?

What do you mean by Stage 4a and 4b ?


----------



## whynotaustralia

Hi All,

for ACT BA 261111 is there a technical interview conducted as well ? any idea folks ?

regards


----------



## singhexpat20

anoop21 said:


> If you uplaod payslipd...it will be faster...and fir current company you can provide statuary doc...instead of emp ref letter...coz in India..it is tough to get ref letter from current org unless you have your frnd in HR dept...so statuary is good option....
> 
> Niw..I have a question...when you submitted statuary doc last time...did you provide any document of your senior..?


Thanks Anoop.
Last time I provided Statutory document, it doesnt have the following

""Sworn Before" or "Signed
Before" or "Witnessed Before" the authorised witness by the referee and signed by the authorised witness, along
with the date and place in which the declaration was witnessed."

is this mandatory now ?


----------



## anoop21

singhexpat20 said:


> Thanks Anoop.
> Last time I provided Statutory document, it doesnt have the following
> 
> ""Sworn Before" or "Signed
> Before" or "Witnessed Before" the authorised witness by the referee and signed by the authorised witness, along
> with the date and place in which the declaration was witnessed."
> 
> is this mandatory now ?


Mail me your emailid..ill send the screen shot of SD

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## singhexpat20

anoop21 said:


> Mail me your emailid..ill send the screen shot of SD
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


Can you please check your private msg for my email id ? Thanks in advance.


----------



## singhexpat20

anoop21 said:


> Mail me your emailid..ill send the screen shot of SD
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot Anoop 

I have one question. Last time I got it attested by notary, but it didnt have Sworn before me/before me(witness), so only my manager signed where he has to sign.

But now should i arrange one witness (third person, other than me and my manager ) ? or the witness is the notary lawyer ?


----------



## FFacs

bagri1989 said:


> Same timelines for me as well. Are you done with English test ? if yes, how much you scored and if No, then how are you preparing for it.


I missed the needed grade for English. IELTS is booked out for ages, PTE-A not available in my country so I have to go for TOEFL. I need L28 R29 S26 W30. I got L30 R30 S30 W27. Resit this weekend, hope I hit the 120 score otherwise I'm going write a very angry mail to TOEFL and book a flight to take PTE-A. Reading the example they give for a 30 scoring essay on their site it's preposterous that they scored me 27.

Anyway, I digress; but if I can give any advice, it would be to avoid giving any money to TOEFL if you can possibly avoid doing so. The service is appalling, the testing completely unfair, the conditions of the exam terrible; it's the epitome of an incumbent that has absolutely no desire or need to provide a decent service.


----------



## sanjayengg123

anoop21 said:


> Mail me your emailid..ill send the screen shot of SD
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


Hello Anoop, 

I will be really grateful if you send me the Statutory declaration format applicable in Indian format.

Kindly help me by sending <*SNIP*>
*
Please don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*

Thanks,
Sanjay


----------



## fahim_shahid

After assessing skill for developer programmer in May-June 2016, I re-assessed for analyst programmer and today I got positive result for the desired time frame. 

Applied - 23/08/16
Stage 2 - 24/08/16
Stage 4a - 24/08/16
Stage 4b - 01/09/16
Final Decision - 01/09/16


----------



## sri_chk

Hi All,

I am about to apply for ACS skills assessment in 2 days, my nominated occupation is Software Engineer. I have an experience letter signed by my previous Manager in front of an Attorney in Singapore but it was in March 17th 2016. Will it it be okay to submit it now, because my current manager is not supportive. I'am submitting latest employment letter, work permit and Tax returns in Singapore as proof. Also adding my previous manager's official e-mail id and Zurich contact number. Will it be acceptable to ACS


----------



## Aboli K

*Repost:: ACS assessment queries*

Reposting::

Hi Everyone,

I am bit confused over my assessment results. I have applied for assessment under code 261311 (Analyst Programmer). 

My educational qualifications are: BSc in Statistics, M.Sc. in Statistics.

I am currently working in CRO(Cinical Reserch Organization) as a Sr. Statistical Programmer with total 4+ years of experience. 

I received negative assessment result from ACS as follows: 

Your Master of Science from Karnatak University completed June 2009 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with insufficient computing content and therefore does not meet the requirements of the ACS as stated in the policy manual.

Your Bachelor of Science (Statistics) from Solapur University completed March 2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with insufficient computing content and therefore does not meet the requirements of the ACS as stated in the policy manual.

About the professional experience, they have considered 4.3 years out of 6 years of my experience.

When I asked about the educational qualifications issue, I got the following reply::

The ACS can only report on recognised, tertiary ICT qualifications.

Your qualification has been assessed as having insufficient ICT and therefore cannot be reported on your skill assessment result letter.

If you would like your qualification recognised for points purposes you will need to contact the relevant assessing authority.

So, which assessment authority I should choose. I am not sure whether the skill code is wrong with respect to my qualifications. Or, what should be my next step. I am not referring any agent, so I would really appreciate your help.

Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b

fahim_shahid said:


> After assessing skill for developer programmer in May-June 2016, I re-assessed for analyst programmer and today I got positive result for the desired time frame.
> 
> 
> 
> Applied - 23/08/16
> 
> Stage 2 - 24/08/16
> 
> Stage 4a - 24/08/16
> 
> Stage 4b - 01/09/16
> 
> Final Decision - 01/09/16




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riteshgarg07

sri_chk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am about to apply for ACS skills assessment in 2 days, my nominated occupation is Software Engineer. I have an experience letter signed by my previous Manager in front of an Attorney in Singapore but it was in March 17th 2016. Will it it be okay to submit it now, because my current manager is not supportive. I'am submitting latest employment letter, work permit and Tax returns in Singapore as proof. Also adding my previous manager's official e-mail id and Zurich contact number. Will it be acceptable to ACS




that will be acceptable as long as your date of exit from the company is prior to march 17 2016.
If you are still in the same company, you might have to get an updated letter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashroy22

I have a query with my ACS - I am in the process of organizing all documents required. I have 3 previous employment records which i will be showing. 

Qual - BE CSE - 2006
Started working in - Aug 2007 - till date (Close to 9 Years)

With my current employer i am working for close to 6 years. 2015 beginning i planned to start the process and got letter from my manager, but for various reasons never started the process. So now i have a reference letter dated to last year March. What will happen if i submit this document as current employment reference. Will ACS consider till date of submission or only to the date mentioned in letter.


----------



## FFacs

ashroy22 said:


> I have a query with my ACS - I am in the process of organizing all documents required. I have 3 previous employment records which i will be showing.
> 
> Qual - BE CSE - 2006
> Started working in - Aug 2007 - till date (Close to 9 Years)
> 
> With my current employer i am working for close to 6 years. 2015 beginning i planned to start the process and got letter from my manager, but for various reasons never started the process. So now i have a reference letter dated to last year March. What will happen if i submit this document as current employment reference. Will ACS consider till date of submission or only to the date mentioned in letter.


The date in the letter.


----------



## kptPP

Need help on below

I am applying ACS for my spouse.
My wife took 5 years to complete BE(computers) ,instead of 4 years(which is normal duration in India).

Does it impact on ACS result?


----------



## sri_chk

Noted Ritesh, thanks for your inputs. I will get an updated letter as I am with the same company.


----------



## lazyPanda

kptPP said:


> Need help on below
> 
> I am applying ACS for my spouse.
> My wife took 5 years to complete BE(computers) ,instead of 4 years(which is normal duration in India).
> 
> Does it impact on ACS result?


Nops, as long as she obtained the qualification, it doesn't matter how long she took.


----------



## singhexpat20

Hi all,

I am apply ACS for 2nd time by linking to existing application. But my Statutory declaration have changed and I need upload new statutory declarations. 

But I have found that I am unable to delete existing declarations, and I can upload only one Statutory declaration. Can you please let me know how should I proceed on this ?


----------



## nayaksndp

preetipatel said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to submit ACS verification this week. Following are the list of documents I am planning to upload. Please verify and let me know whether I am missing something.
> 
> All the below copies need to be signed by NOTARY I suppose.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> - Passport copy (Both front and Back Page)
> - Engg. Degree Certificate
> - Engg. Degree Transcript
> - CDAC Diploma Certificate
> - CDAC Diploma Transcript
> - PMP Certificate (Since I have dome PMP)
> - Oracle ERP implementation Certificate (I have some certfications in Oracle ERP)
> - Organization1 Reference Letter
> - Organization1 experience Letter
> - Organization2 (Current) Reference Letter
> - Organization2 Offer Letter
> - Organization2 1st and latest payslips


Hi,

in ACS is there any benefit of CDAC (PGDAC)???

Sandeep


----------



## fahim_shahid

singhexpat20 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am apply ACS for 2nd time by linking to existing application. But my Statutory declaration have changed and I need upload new statutory declarations.
> 
> But I have found that I am unable to delete existing declarations, and I can upload only one Statutory declaration. Can you please let me know how should I proceed on this ?


I am not sure if my experience matches yours. But you can have some idea. I had my first ACS assessment done in June this year. I claimed for two employments and one of them was assessed "not suitable". Then after two months, I applied again with a different ANZSCO code and like you, I also wanted to delete the existing ones. I also called them and talked to them about this. I found out that I can't delete the existing ones and they will consider all the previous documents along with the updated documents and give the decision. The funny thing was I did not want my other occupation (which was refused before) to be assessed but still they did as my documents were still in my file. This happens if you link with existing application. I have seen many people just went for a new application but i guess that is risky if they do a cross-check.

I guess you can email them. They are pretty fast in responding if directly calling them is not possible for you.


----------



## sounddonor

Hi all can we submit totally new ACS application , while I had already expired ACS application??

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## kartheish

*ACS clarification*



> All third party Statutory Declarations or Affidavits must include only one of the following:
> •Certified copy of Payslips – preferably first & last payslip
> •Certified copy of Human Resource statement or Service Certificate
> •Certified copy of Termination Letter with corresponding dates


This may be naive, but if I understand correct, all conditions above needs to be of the person who is signing the SD isn't it? Or is it my documents that the ACS are talking about? Please someone clarify.


----------



## Raja Mahalingam

Need a expert advice here pls,

I have applied for 261313 code during initial assessment , I have received a recommendation that my Job description suits for 2621** . based on that I opted for 262113 and got the result letter.

Since the 262113 is not in the SOL list for certain states and my Job description also matches the 261112 and 263111 codes ,Now I like to review my earlier application for any one of these codes.

I would like to know review for alternate code will have any Negative impact to my previous result letter ( years of Experience considered will be reduced ? )


----------



## fahim_shahid

Raja Mahalingam said:


> Need a expert advice here pls,
> 
> I have applied for 261313 code during initial assessment , I have received a recommendation that my Job description suits for 2621** . based on that I opted for 262113 and got the result letter.
> 
> Since the 262113 is not in the SOL list for certain states and my Job description also matches the 261112 and 263111 codes ,Now I like to review my earlier application for any one of these codes.
> 
> I would like to know review for alternate code will have any Negative impact to my previous result letter ( years of Experience considered will be reduced ? )


When did you do the assessment for 262113? If it is more than two months ago, then I believe you can not review it. Because any review application has to be made within two months of receiving the result. I am not sure if you can review under a different code because review is somewhat re-assessing the result with updated information. 

My suggestion is, wait for two months. Then lodge a new application with a different code by linking with the previous application. I did the same thing. I had my first ACS done in june for developer programmer, then after two months in august, i lodged a new application for system analyst by linking with the previous application. They assessed my application positive for the different category as well.


----------



## kartheish

kartheish said:


> This may be naive, but if I understand correct, all conditions above needs to be of the person who is signing the SD isn't it? Or is it my documents that the ACS are talking about? Please someone clarify.


Could anyone please clarify on my query?


----------



## anoop21

kartheish said:


> Could anyone please clarify on my query?


For SD if you provide business card of that person...processing will be faster....rest all your details are needed...

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## kartheish

anoop21 said:


> For SD if you provide business card of that person...processing will be faster....rest all your details are needed...
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk



Thanks so much anoop21, none of my references have a business card. 
Let me make myself clear, I have worked for 3 companies so far and in all of them I am planning to get SD. Couple of them have even switched to different companies like me. Do I have to get payslips and service certificate of them when we were colleagues to support my SD? Or only the SD would suffice along with my payslips and experience certificates.
ACS says this:



> All third party Statutory Declarations or Affidavits must include only one of the following:
> •Certified copy of Payslips – preferably first & last payslip
> •Certified copy of Human Resource statement or Service Certificate
> •Certified copy of Termination Letter with corresponding dates


This is what now confuses me.


----------



## anoop21

kartheish said:


> Thanks so much anoop21, none of my references have a business card.
> Let me make myself clear, I have worked for 3 companies so far and in all of them I am planning to get SD. Couple of them have even switched to different companies like me. Do I have to get payslips and service certificate of them when we were colleagues to support my SD? Or only the SD would suffice along with my payslips and experience certificates.
> ACS says this:
> 
> 
> This is what now confuses me.


Based on my exp...I have provided business card along with service certi of that person....
In your case if you get the service certi...that will be good.... If you do not get any of these..then you have to proceed with SD... Putting extra supporting docs always works in case of acs...and processing will be faster...

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## kartheish

anoop21 said:


> Based on my exp...I have provided business card along with service certi of that person....
> In your case if you get the service certi...that will be good.... If you do not get any of these..then you have to proceed with SD... Putting extra supporting docs always works in case of acs...and processing will be faster...
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


Thanks so much, that cleared the doubt.


----------



## Expat_vinay

Hi 

I have a total of 9 years of IT experience in Quality Assurance+ Automation domain. I have programming knowledge and worked in a support/maintenance project as a developer (in java) for 1.5 years.

As there is no Quality Assurance skill set in the SOL, so please suggest, which all keywords to be used in Roles and responsibility for skill assessment. 

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## Expat_vinay

I am opting for Software Engineer from SOL


----------



## ashish285

Dear Preeti, 

Who told you to upload offer letters, salary slips etc to ACS for Skill Assessment? Should not Reference letter from each organisation is sufficient?

Please advise.

Regards 
Ashish


----------



## ashish285

Hey Anoop, 

if you dont miend bro, can you share with me the snapshot of SD. I need to get it done for myself.
my email id is <[B]SNIP[/B]> 

*Please don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator
*
Also, seems like in case we don't get a reference letter from our current company then we need to have SD else LOR will do, please correct. 

Another thing to ask is with LOR salary slips are not needed right?
Regards
Ashish


----------



## FFacs

Expat_vinay said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a total of 9 years of IT experience in Quality Assurance+ Automation domain. I have programming knowledge and worked in a support/maintenance project as a developer (in java) for 1.5 years.
> 
> As there is no Quality Assurance skill set in the SOL, so please suggest, which all keywords to be used in Roles and responsibility for skill assessment.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay


Vinay

You need to get references for the work you actually did. Although you can ensure it is clear for the assessor and ease their task, the duties described must be those you performed for the majority of your role. You can't include stuff you didn't do or focus only on a minor aspect of your role.

To understand the typical duties each skill performs, check the "Advice for candidates" section on the ACS site. It's packed with all the info you could need. The ANZSCO skills document can help you with this particular question.


----------



## Expat_vinay

Thanks for the reply. Actually, I am more confused between System Analyst and Software Engineer. In ANZSCO, they have Test engineer as a skill, but SOL list dont have that. Though role n responsibility for Software Engineer and Test Engineer is same in ANZSCO document. But my experience n role is a mix of System Analyst and Software Engineer. So was wondering, which one to use.

Any guidance in this will be appreciated.


----------



## FFacs

Expat_vinay said:


> Thanks for the reply. Actually, I am more confused between System Analyst and Software Engineer. In ANZSCO, they have Test engineer as a skill, but SOL list dont have that. Though role n responsibility for Software Engineer and Test Engineer is same in ANZSCO document. But my experience n role is a mix of System Analyst and Software Engineer. So was wondering, which one to use.
> 
> Any guidance in this will be appreciated.


We can't make that decision for you. The best thing to do is to look at your education, and your experience, and run through the document on the ACS site to see which you feel better reflects your duties/learning.

Here's the link https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/7641/ANZSCO-Descriptions-2015.pdf

From reading it appears that the SA is more concerned with specification and ensuring the system is fit for purpose, whereas the SE is more about producing the code, etc.


----------



## ashish285

*Reference Letter for Self Employed*

Dear Group Members,

I need to get some information on what if someone is self-employed and working in the same capacity as their ANZSCO code - what all documents would be enough to support the case.

As while being self-employed you don't get Salary Slips, tax document etc.?

Just having a lette-head from a client, with all necessary roles & Responsibilities mentioned on it, is sufficient along with Contractual Agreement? 

Does anyone have any sample documents for the same? Please share, i would be obliged!!!

Regards


----------



## aus_par

Expat_vinay said:


> Thanks for the reply. Actually, I am more confused between System Analyst and Software Engineer. In ANZSCO, they have Test engineer as a skill, but SOL list dont have that. Though role n responsibility for Software Engineer and Test Engineer is same in ANZSCO document. But my experience n role is a mix of System Analyst and Software Engineer. So was wondering, which one to use.
> 
> Any guidance in this will be appreciated.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Guys.. I am also having a similar query...

I am having total 11 years and 6 months in IT industry. Out of which 8 years and 5 months as a Java/J2EE software developer and the remaining 3 years as a Product Owner [more in requirement gathering and giving directions to the team to create the required software]

In my EOI, I have not mentioned this change in role. Will this create an issue at all?

A big request to everyone who can help me out. Because of this confusion, I am not able to proceed further. By the way, I applied my EOI on 31-Jan-2016 and waiting for NSW invitation with 55+5 points


----------



## ashish.saxena21

Hi Expats,

I am submitting my payslips along with the work employment reference. Please let me know if the payslips needs to be certified as well. If yes, then 

- How can we certified them in AUS as these are only the print outs or the pdf generated online. Not sure if JP here in AUS would be willing to certify that as they generally see the original document to attest the same.
- For ACS, is it okay if the documents are certified but not color scanned. My documents are certified but not colored, they are eligible but black and white. Is that okay?


----------



## sri_chk

Hi All,

I have prepared a Statutory Declaration as per format for Software Engineer. For proof of my employment both my salary slips and Service letter is online format. Do I need to get this certified if yes how to do it, as Notary will not do it and HR says no signature is needed.Is it acceptable to submit bank last 3 months bank statements showing salary credit (signed by the bank).
Also what proof of employment is required for proof of employment from my Manager, no business card is available, only service letter is available, also it is available online will it be acceptable.

Thanks,
Sridhar


----------



## aus_par

aus_par said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Guys.. I am also having a similar query...
> 
> I am having total 11 years and 6 months in IT industry. Out of which 8 years and 5 months as a Java/J2EE software developer and the remaining 3 years as a Product Owner [more in requirement gathering and giving directions to the team to create the required software]
> 
> In my EOI, I have not mentioned this change in role. Will this create an issue at all?
> 
> A big request to everyone who can help me out. Because of this confusion, I am not able to proceed further. By the way, I applied my EOI on 31-Jan-2016 and waiting for NSW invitation with 55+5 points



Waiting for the response..


----------



## ashish285

*Statuatory Declaration*

Dear Sri,

Can you share with me the statutory declaration format? Seems like i might need a one.

Regards



sri_chk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have prepared a Statutory Declaration as per format for Software Engineer. For proof of my employment both my salary slips and Service letter is online format. Do I need to get this certified if yes how to do it, as Notary will not do it and HR says no signature is needed.Is it acceptable to submit bank last 3 months bank statements showing salary credit (signed by the bank).
> Also what proof of employment is required for proof of employment from my Manager, no business card is available, only service letter is available, also it is available online will it be acceptable.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sridhar


----------



## ashish285

*Re-requesting*

Please reply to the question





ashish285 said:


> Dear Group Members,
> 
> I need to get some information on what if someone is self-employed and working in the same capacity as their ANZSCO code - what all documents would be enough to support the case.
> 
> As while being self-employed you don't get Salary Slips, tax document etc.?
> 
> Just having a lette-head from a client, with all necessary roles & Responsibilities mentioned on it, is sufficient along with Contractual Agreement?
> 
> Does anyone have any sample documents for the same? Please share, i would be obliged!!!
> 
> Regards


----------



## andreyx108b

ashish285 said:


> Please reply to the question




Please search the forum, a few people asked this.

In general, self employed can be considered subject to all the required docs - docs include references from clients. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whynotaustralia

Hi Experts

Can anybody clarify the following ? On the RPL report the experience is shown for last 8 years. That is from 2008 to 2016. (This is supported by the service letter issued by the organization)

However, the person signing the declaration was employed only between 2011 to 2016. 

In such a case, will ACS consider full 8 years or only the period during which the person signing the declaration was there in the organization (from 2011 to 2016) ? 

Thanks.


----------



## ashish285

*Self Employed Related*

Thanks for the reply. 

Also, if you could tell me about what if under self-employment one has worked only for one client, is it acceptable too or does it have to be more clients than one?

In case, more than one client is needed, can we show- we get paid in cash for other engagements!!!!

Regards



andreyx108b said:


> Please search the forum, a few people asked this.
> 
> In general, self employed can be considered subject to all the required docs - docs include references from clients.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sri_chk

ashish285 said:


> Dear Sri,
> 
> Can you share with me the statutory declaration format? Seems like i might need a one.
> 
> Regards


I am assuming you are in India, hope this helps just giving you a generic once taken from this website long time ago. Just add the details and submit to ACS


----------



## swathir

*skills assessment for 5 year integrate course*

Hi,

After finishing my class 12 , I have completed my M.Sc [5 year integrated course ] in Information Technology back in 2009. Since it is an integrated course , no bachelor degree is awarded . We just get one degree as M.Sc I.T [5 year Integrated] . 

I have applied for ACS skills assessment and provided my degree certificate and transcript under qualifications but the case officer has requested for additional documents ' Underpinning' - needing bachelor degree details . 

Please advice what and how can i make them understand that i do not have any bachelor degree. 

Surprisingly, my husband, who also had his ACS skills assessed for the same degree was not asked for any additional documents and his result was declared ACS positive . 
Only difference between his and my application is that I have applied for Analyst programmer and he applied for developer programmer .


Appreciate your help!!

Swathi


----------



## swathir

*skills assessment for 5 year integrate course*

Hi,

After finishing my class 12 , I have completed my M.Sc [5 year integrated course ] in Information Technology back in 2009. Since it is an integrated course , no bachelor degree is awarded . We just get one degree as M.Sc I.T [5 year Integrated] . 

I have applied for ACS skills assessment and provided my degree certificate and transcript under qualifications but the case officer has requested for additional documents ' Underpinning' - needing bachelor degree details . 

Please advice what and how can i make them understand that i do not have any bachelor degree. 

Surprisingly, my husband, who also had his ACS skills assessed for the same degree was not asked for any additional documents and his result was declared ACS positive . 
Only difference between his and my application is that I have applied for Analyst programmer and he applied for developer programmer .


Appreciate your help!!

Swathi


----------



## whynotaustralia

whynotaustralia said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> Can anybody clarify the following ? On the RPL report the experience is shown for last 8 years. That is from 2008 to 2016. (This is supported by the service letter issued by the organization)
> 
> However, the person signing the declaration was employed only between 2011 to 2016.
> 
> In such a case, will ACS consider full 8 years or only the period during which the person signing the declaration was there in the organization (from 2011 to 2016) ?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi 
Request some advise on this please.....


----------



## ashish.saxena21

bumba said:


> I got my ACS result letter today. Positive assessment under asco coode 2371-79 (C#) with MODL specification.
> 
> Now planning for state nomination, then apply for DIAC.


a

While filling the ACS online application form, under the Qualification section, I am getting the option of Aust University, but since I completed my degree from India so have writing the university name under the other institute section and likewise Qualification under other course. Is this okay ?

Note: I am currently in AUS on 457 and have provided my current AUS address as in the Contact Details section.

Please adivse


----------



## aus_par

I am trying to figure out on how to post my query in this forum.. is a easy way of doing it? please help


----------



## OMOB

Hello

I'm new to the forum and I want to submit my documents for assessment. I just want to double check I have all that is needed for the work experience assessment; Signed and certified copies of work references in the companies letterhead. I also have some business cards. will this suffice? or
Is there need for SD again? Thank you.


----------



## Expat_vinay

*Need information about SD or affidavit*

Hi,

The third party person should write the SD or affidavit details not you. Thats what written in checklist document. I need to know if that person should still work in that company or that's not the case. I mean in my case, that person resigned 6 months after my resignation. So my tenure lies between his joining and last working date. So will it be accepted.

Secondly, below document requirement is for the third person or me.

All third party Statutory Declarations or Affidavits must include only one of the following:
•Certified copy of Payslips – preferably first & last payslip
•Certified copy of Human Resource statement or Service Certificate
•Certified copy of Termination Letter with corresponding dates

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## ashish.saxena21

Has anyone submitted the ACS application today i.e. on 21 Sept 2016?


----------



## adckbj88

Hi,

I have a clarification to seek. I received my ACS assessment as positive. However the details on the letter is very confusing. it says and I quote

"As your qualification was insufficient in ICT content, you are required to demonstrate 6 yrs of relevant exp. This is completed on 8/14.
07/08 - 5/11 = 2 yrs 10 months
6/11 - 2/14 = 2yrs 8 months
2/14 - 8/14 adds upto 6 years "

Can you please help me to understand :
1) Can I claim these 6 years under my Work Exp Point
2) Also, that I have been with the same employer post 8/14 and in the same role. Does that mean I can claim another 2 years . 
Hence a total of 8 years under Work Exp and claim 15 points.

PLEase suggest


----------



## devsmit

kartheish said:


> Thanks so much, that cleared the doubt.


Thanks for the info...

i have one query to clarify on same. ACS skill assessment says that 
at page 15 of that document

"Additional Fees
All skills assessment fees will include a total of 8 assessment episodes per application. An assessment episode can be either qualification or employment documentation. For example, you can submit 3 qualifications and 5 employment episodes or 8 employment episodes in total or any combination of qualifications and employment episodes numbering 8 assessment episodes per application. A $50 fee will apply for each additional qualification or employment episodes that exceeds a maximum of 8 assessment episodes per application"

Hence, would they charge extra amount if no. of episode increase more than8?


----------



## FFacs

adckbj88 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a clarification to seek. I received my ACS assessment as positive. However the details on the letter is very confusing. it says and I quote
> 
> "As your qualification was insufficient in ICT content, you are required to demonstrate 6 yrs of relevant exp. This is completed on 8/14.
> 07/08 - 5/11 = 2 yrs 10 months
> 6/11 - 2/14 = 2yrs 8 months
> 2/14 - 8/14 adds upto 6 years "
> 
> Can you please help me to understand :
> 1) Can I claim these 6 years under my Work Exp Point
> 2) Also, that I have been with the same employer post 8/14 and in the same role. Does that mean I can claim another 2 years .
> Hence a total of 8 years under Work Exp and claim 15 points.
> 
> PLEase suggest


My understanding is that ACS specifies only experience street skills met as eligible for points but it is for DIBP to decide ultimately.


----------



## andreyx108b

aus_par said:


> I am trying to figure out on how to post my query in this forum.. is a easy way of doing it? please help




You just did! Congrats!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Expat_vinay

Hi Experts,

Query regarding SD

The third party person should write the SD or affidavit details not you. That's written in checklist document. I need to know if that person should still work in that company or that's not the case. I mean in my case, that person joined 6 months before me and resigned 6 month after my resignation. So my tenure lies between his joining and last working date. So will it be accepted.

Secondly, below document requirement is for the third person or me or for both.

All third party Statutory Declarations or Affidavits must include only one of the following:
•Certified copy of Payslips – preferably first & last payslip
•Certified copy of Human Resource statement or Service Certificate
•Certified copy of Termination Letter with corresponding dates

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## ashish.saxena21

Hi Expats,

How much time does it taking these days to move the ACS application from step 2 to step 4?


----------



## Expat_vinay

Expat_vinay said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Query regarding SD
> 
> The third party person should write the SD or affidavit details not you. That's written in checklist document. I need to know if that person should still work in that company or that's not the case. I mean in my case, that person joined 6 months before me and resigned 6 month after my resignation. So my tenure lies between his joining and last working date. So will it be accepted.
> 
> Secondly, below document requirement is for the third person or me or for both.
> 
> All third party Statutory Declarations or Affidavits must include only one of the following:
> •Certified copy of Payslips – preferably first & last payslip
> •Certified copy of Human Resource statement or Service Certificate
> •Certified copy of Termination Letter with corresponding dates
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay


Please reply


----------



## walidmohsen

Hope you are doing well , This is walid The ACS deducts 4 years from in my work experience in order to meet suitability criteria for skill assessment and mentions an 'After mm/yyyy' date as the 'Skill Level Requirement Met Date'. Only the employment 'After March /2009 is considered till date at 'an appropriately skilled level and relevant to' the nominated occupation and can be used to claim points.

My Question is what is the correct way to reflect this in the EOI so as to include all your employment assessed by ACS and yet only claim points for the employment after the 'Skill Level Requirement Met Date' in order to avoid over claiming points?

I have read in some forums that there is an option in the EOI when adding employment - "Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?", which if selected "No" does not include the employment episode in point calculation. However, my concern is that even the 4 years deducted by ACS are still related experience used in skill assessment, although not suitable for point scoring. Has anyone tried an tested this successfully?

So I want your recommendation and advice for what I have to do ?

Do I need to consider this 4 years of experience under this option "Is this employment related to the nominated occupation" or I have to enter only the years of experience after ( March /2009 ) which is considered by ACS ?

Some conclusive help will be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks


----------



## FFacs

walidmohsen said:


> Hope you are doing well , This is walid The ACS deducts 4 years from in my work experience in order to meet suitability criteria for skill assessment and mentions an 'After mm/yyyy' date as the 'Skill Level Requirement Met Date'. Only the employment 'After March /2009 is considered till date at 'an appropriately skilled level and relevant to' the nominated occupation and can be used to claim points.
> 
> My Question is what is the correct way to reflect this in the EOI so as to include all your employment assessed by ACS and yet only claim points for the employment after the 'Skill Level Requirement Met Date' in order to avoid over claiming points?
> 
> I have read in some forums that there is an option in the EOI when adding employment - "Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?", which if selected "No" does not include the employment episode in point calculation. However, my concern is that even the 4 years deducted by ACS are still related experience used in skill assessment, although not suitable for point scoring. Has anyone tried an tested this successfully?
> 
> So I want your recommendation and advice for what I have to do ?
> 
> Do I need to consider this 4 years of experience under this option "Is this employment related to the nominated occupation" or I have to enter only the years of experience after ( March /2009 ) which is considered by ACS ?
> 
> Some conclusive help will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Many thanks


AFAIK anything after the skills met date gets the little tick box, anything before doesn't.


----------



## walidmohsen

FFacs said:


> AFAIK anything after the skills met date gets the little tick box, anything before doesn't.


Many thank for reply  the last point I want to inquire is , In EOI application should I consider the years of education by ACS under that option "Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?", which I selected "No or no need


----------



## sandy131

Hi experts,
I am Post graduate with PGDM degree in Finance. I have applied for ACS and they have considered my Engineering as my highest qualification. Can you please let me know what needs to be done for them to consider my PGDM as highest qualification? I am planning to reappeal for the same.
Thanks in advance,
Sandeep


----------



## adckbj88

FFacs said:


> My understanding is that ACS specifies only experience street skills met as eligible for points but it is for DIBP to decide ultimately.



Thanks for the quick response, I understand the final decision is by DIBP, however atleast for me to enter the correct information, What I have understood is correct? That I can claim 6+ years as my valid work ex. Atleast this way I am good on the points front and can claim 15 points.


----------



## adckbj88

Expat_vinay said:


> Hi,
> 
> The third party person should write the SD or affidavit details not you. Thats what written in checklist document. I need to know if that person should still work in that company or that's not the case. I mean in my case, that person resigned 6 months after my resignation. So my tenure lies between his joining and last working date. So will it be accepted.
> 
> Secondly, below document requirement is for the third person or me.
> 
> All third party Statutory Declarations or Affidavits must include only one of the following:
> •Certified copy of Payslips – preferably first & last payslip
> •Certified copy of Human Resource statement or Service Certificate
> •Certified copy of Termination Letter with corresponding dates
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Hi Vinay,
> 
> Not sure you completed the process. for the affidavit of SD.
> This would work as the person resigned after your left the org. It is fine if you can have the below details for him in the document
> 
> 1) His / her Designation (preferably higher or at least at your level)
> 2) Ensure you make the details as if that person has written it (ideally if he writes on your behalf)
> 3) Ensure the exprience matches to the Occupation you applying for.
> 4) Try to work you entire work exp if possible
> 
> All the best,


----------



## adckbj88

whynotaustralia said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> Can anybody clarify the following ? On the RPL report the experience is shown for last 8 years. That is from 2008 to 2016. (This is supported by the service letter issued by the organization)
> 
> However, the person signing the declaration was employed only between 2011 to 2016.
> 
> In such a case, will ACS consider full 8 years or only the period during which the person signing the declaration was there in the organization (from 2011 to 2016) ?
> 
> Thanks.


The Assessment by ACS is not based on just the SD, that information is purely to prove that you worked in that org and is an alternative document to an HR detailed Exp letter. 

ACS has their own standards and way to calculate, it would be entirely based on how well you cover the projects and the what the assessor feels out of the documents whcih you have submitted. 

My guess you should get 6 years of approved work exp. provided your education is not ACT approved. 

All the best
the respoonse provided is a guess and not legally binding.


----------



## sri_chk

Hi All,

What is a certified copy of bank statement and payslip for ACS submission because Notary in Singapore does not certify these documents as they are online copies so I got the bank documents certified by my bank and payslips certified by HR. Is this acceptable to ACS. 
Also I am not claiming points for my Mechanical Engg degree (submitting MCSE + 6 years wrk exp) do I still have to submit my degree certificate


----------



## FFacs

adckbj88 said:


> Thanks for the quick response, I understand the final decision is by DIBP, however atleast for me to enter the correct information, What I have understood is correct? That I can claim 6+ years as my valid work ex. Atleast this way I am good on the points front and can claim 15 points.



If you are in any doubt, you should contact a MARA licensed agent. AFAIK, the letter from ACS should be very clear. They should state something like "Experience from Month/Year is considered to equate to work ...". Although it's ultimately up to the DIBP CO to decide on points, they will pretty much always agree with ACS. That means the date after which ACS advises you can count experience is likely the one the CO will take also. 

Adding extra unavailable experience to boost points is not smart, and no-one here is going to condone you doing so, especially when they all had to live with ACS' deductions from their experience.


----------



## harneet85

ashish.saxena21 said:


> Has anyone submitted the ACS application today i.e. on 21 Sept 2016?


I have submitted on 19th and then it proceeded to stage 4a on 20th after I submitted a document .
Since then it is in same stage and not proceeded.


----------



## CaptainWombat

Hi experts, 

Does anyone know about claiming ACS work experience points if the job title is different from the nominated occupation?

For example: my title is Test analyst but I'm under 261311 Analyst programmer.

I have read the duties criteria example and I match 5/6 of them, do I got a chance to claim points using this work experience?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nmagdy

How long does it take ACS to complete the assessment these days. My agent submitted my application on 30 Sept. When should I expect to get an answer?


----------



## andreyx108b

nmagdy said:


> How long does it take ACS to complete the assessment these days. My agent submitted my application on 30 Sept. When should I expect to get an answer?




Next week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## susansanyana

andreyx108b said:


> Next week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi All,

My qualification is Masters in computer applications MCA passed in Aug 2011. I have been working as a GIS Engineer (developer) since October 2011 and I had been worked in Australia as a GIS developer for 3 years 2012-2015 on 457 visa. 

In 457 visa approved letter my designation is "Electrical Engineering Drafts Person". So my MARA agent suggested me to apply for skills assessment with VETASSESS as a "other spatial scientist". As a GIS developer some of my roles are related to other spatial scientist and I have changed/added /updated 20% of my developer roles to other spatial scientist in the resume and got the statutory declaration from my team leader for only other spatial scientist roles and applied for skills assessment with VETASSESS with only other spatial scientist in the resume and statutory declaration.

Unfortunately,I got the negative outcome from VETASSESS as I do not have the relevant educational qualification for the occupation code "Other spatial scientist".

Now I am planing to apply for skills assessment with ACS as software engineer by updating the resume and statutory declaration only with GIS developer roles and responsibilities.

1. Am I able to get the positive outcome from ACS and the three years work experience count ( I have total 5 years GIS developer; from 5y ACS will deduct 2 years)?

2. My friends are saying it may not be possible for me to apply for skills assessment with ACS as I already have applied for skills assessment with VETASSES for the total 5 years experience. Also they are saying even if I get the positive assessment I may get the problem with during the department checking. Is it correct?

Kindly suggest me on this regard.

My agent says I have to change the job and have wait 2 more years to apply for the skills assessment with ACS.


----------



## Expat_vinay

*College Transcript for English Medium*

Hi,

I got to know from someone that if i get a affidavit from my B.Tech college that my education was in English, then there is no need of giving PTE/IELTS Exam.

Process is:
Get your transcript assessed by ACS and then ACS will recommend no English exam is required.

If thats true, could anyone here, please share the valid link and affidavit/transcript format which validate this information.

Best Regards,
Vinay Khetarpal


----------



## Cloud81

Hello,
I would like to know regarding my Bachelor Degree which is awarded by University of GREENWICH London, my first 2 years study in the UK, but last year did in Bangladesh in a local Institute which is collaborate with the University of Greenwich. Now my question is these types of degree ("validated program of study") are accepted by ACS (Australian Computer Society)?
Thank you very much.
Regards


----------



## sultan_azam

Expat_vinay said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got to know from someone that if i get a affidavit from my B.Tech college that my education was in English, then there is no need of giving PTE/IELTS Exam.
> 
> Process is:
> Get your transcript assessed by ACS and then ACS will recommend no English exam is required.
> 
> If thats true, could anyone here, please share the valid link and affidavit/transcript format which validate this information.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Vinay Khetarpal


college letter will help you prove functional english skills (IELTS 4.5 or equivalent)

if you are main applicant and wish to apply PR then you need to have atleast competent english (IELTS 6 or equivalent)


----------



## Cloud81

In ACS Application Checklist> Personal Documents> "Certified copy of your marriage certificate if you have been married and your name has changed". I am Male and married, does the marriage certificate neccessary for assessment?


----------



## Expat_vinay

sultan_azam said:


> college letter will help you prove functional english skills (IELTS 4.5 or equivalent)
> 
> if you are main applicant and wish to apply PR then you need to have atleast competent english (IELTS 6 or equivalent)




Thanks.

Can anyone here please share the format of affidavit/transcript for college letter for secondary applicant.


----------



## ajji311231

Hi all

I already did my ACS assessment and after 2 years of deduction i am still left with 3 years of Exp so now i can claim 5 points for it.
but i am planning to do MS from Australia.so just want to confirm that if i do MS from australia and then i apply for PR.
So when i again do my assessment will they count my 3 years of exp or not ? because as per acs policy they consider work exp after your complete your studies.
so in this case i will get 5 points for MS which i will do in australia but i will loss 5 points of my work exp. please correct me if i am wrong?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## sultan_azam

ajji311231 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I already did my ACS assessment and after 2 years of deduction i am still left with 3 years of Exp so now i can claim 5 points for it.
> but i am planning to do MS from Australia.so just want to confirm that if i do MS from australia and then i apply for PR.
> So when i again do my assessment will they count my 3 years of exp or not ? because as per acs policy they consider work exp after your complete your studies.
> so in this case i will get 5 points for MS which i will do in australia but i will loss 5 points of my work exp. please correct me if i am wrong?
> Thanks in advance.


fees for PR holders is less than international students, just a food for thought....


----------



## sultan_azam

Expat_vinay said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Can anyone here please share the format of affidavit/transcript for college letter for secondary applicant.


to whomsever it concerns


this is to certify that Mr xxxx was enrolled in xxx program from 20xx to 20xx, his roll no was xxxx. the medium of instruction during course tenure was English


College/University Name with seal and signature of competent authority


----------



## walidmohsen

Dear all
hope you are doing well , with regard ACS I am going to apply in the ACS in the coming week so I want to inquire of my qualification is it ICT major or ICT minor , I have a bachelor of information system 4 years studying, below the list of the subjects I was studied which is only related to computer

1- Basic computer concept and application
2-Principal of computer
3-operatating system
4-Micro
5-data structure
6- structure programming
7-analog and logic system
8-basic system and analysis design
9-data basis system
10-managment of information system
11- office and automation system
12-Assembely language
13-programming language basic concept
14-advanced operating system
15-Data base design
16- decision support system
17-information center management
18-computer application Package
19- information Technics management
20-studies of information system
21-project 1
22- project 2
23-computer network

the above subjects that only related to computer science and other subjects are related to statistics and business of management


the second point is 
I am from Egypt , I have done my Bachelors from private Institute which is Certified from Egyptian Higher Education of ministry , and please let me know what would be the problem if I have done my Bachelors degree from non-globally university , is it that can effect in my assessment or not 

Many thanks


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,

I got my ACS assessment result. In it, my current job assessment is marked as incomplete due to insufficient documentation as I had submitted only the joining letter in my ACS application. For my previous companies, I had submitted skill experience letter, so my previous work experience was considered relevant by ACS. After I got my assessment result, I had sent an email to ACS team to consider my current job as well in relevant work experience by attaching the skill experience letter of my current job and requesting them to consider it. I had not got any reply on that topic from ACS team. It had been 4 working days since I had sent this email. 

So my question is - will ACS team send me the updated ACS assessment result letter - or - will ACS team just ignore my this email? Has anybody any experience with this type of situation? How long should I wait before sending a follow-up email to ACS on getting the revised ACS assessment letter? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my ACS assessment result. In it, my current job assessment is marked as incomplete due to insufficient documentation as I had submitted only the joining letter in my ACS application. For my previous companies, I had submitted skill experience letter, so my previous work experience was considered relevant by ACS. After I got my assessment result, I had sent an email to ACS team to consider my current job as well in relevant work experience by attaching the skill experience letter of my current job and requesting them to consider it. I had not got any reply on that topic from ACS team. It had been 4 working days since I had sent this email.
> 
> So my question is - will ACS team send me the updated ACS assessment result letter - or - will ACS team just ignore my this email? Has anybody any experience with this type of situation? How long should I wait before sending a follow-up email to ACS on getting the revised ACS assessment letter? Please suggest. Thanks.


Any replies to above question please? Thanks.


----------



## Expat_vinay

*Format of letter from college*

Someone please share the format of affidavit/transcript for college letter for secondary applicant to avoid PTE or IELTS exam.


----------



## fugitive_4u

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my ACS assessment result. In it, my current job assessment is marked as incomplete due to insufficient documentation as I had submitted only the joining letter in my ACS application. For my previous companies, I had submitted skill experience letter, so my previous work experience was considered relevant by ACS. After I got my assessment result, I had sent an email to ACS team to consider my current job as well in relevant work experience by attaching the skill experience letter of my current job and requesting them to consider it. I had not got any reply on that topic from ACS team. It had been 4 working days since I had sent this email.
> 
> So my question is - will ACS team send me the updated ACS assessment result letter - or - will ACS team just ignore my this email? Has anybody any experience with this type of situation? How long should I wait before sending a follow-up email to ACS on getting the revised ACS assessment letter? Please suggest. Thanks.


ACS will -NOT- consider any documents sent via email. So forget that part and they will just ignore such mails or may respond saying that you need to apply for a review

If you have a Skill letter from your current employer and if you want ACS to consider it, please lodge a Review within 60 days of receiving your ACS response. Please note that this will incur a cost of AUD399 I guess. 

I suggest you proceed your Review with suffecient documentation so as to not lose the fees money

Cheers
Fugitive


----------



## navinchhabra

Hi, I am new to this forum and looking for inputs

I have an overall experience of 19 years in the IT field, currently working as an Manager profile, wanted to check if I need to follow the RPL route, below are my details

1. Bachelor of Arts degree 1993.
2. One year Post graduate diploma in computer application 1995.
3. Completed CNE Certified Novell Engineer
4. Started working as Support Engineer in 1996.
5. Had acquired different IT certifications through out my carrier.
6. Done post graduate diploma in business management (PGDBM) specialized in Systems 2014.

If I show my PGDBM as my education will i be eligible for 15 points.

Your inputs will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.

Navin


----------



## desisingh

Hi

Need advice on selecting the ANZSCO code. I have around 10.5 yrs exp in IT. I am project manager now with 1 year experience and prior experience as Lead > Analyst > Software Engineer all in same company and mostly working in development projects with different technologies.

Which ANZSCO code will best suite my profile as i am really confused over this, i have performed all the responsibilities at some point of time in my career:
261112 - Systems Analysts
261313 - Software Engineer
261312 - Developer Programmer

TIA


----------



## ksrikanthh

desisingh said:


> Hi
> 
> Need advice on selecting the ANZSCO code. I have around 10.5 yrs exp in IT. I am project manager now with 1 year experience and prior experience as Lead > Analyst > Software Engineer all in same company and mostly working in development projects with different technologies.
> 
> Which ANZSCO code will best suite my profile as i am really confused over this, i have performed all the responsibilities at some point of time in my career:
> 261112 - Systems Analysts
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> 261312 - Developer Programmer
> 
> TIA


hi desisingh, 

my suggestion : software engineer 

i have seen many experienced folks ( even 12+ ) preferring software engineer category and of course it depends on every individuals past experiences. looking at your case, i feel that software engineer would be more appropriate !

feel free to add your thoughts !


----------



## hariyerra

Personally I feel there is no much difference in the sub categories of 2613. Most of the roles and responsibilities are same.. I think you can choose any one to progress your visa.. please have a look at ACS criteria for the definition of those categories, then go ahead which best suits you.. all the best


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh

hariyerra said:


> Personally I feel there is no much difference in the sub categories of 2613. Most of the roles and responsibilities are same.. I think you can choose any one to progress your visa.. please have a look at ACS criteria for the definition of those categories, then go ahead which best suits you.. all the best
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I second hari  under 2613x anything should be good. 

Also wanted to add that systems analyst occupation ceiling is less compared to the 2613 quota. So think about it before choosing systems analyst. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## desisingh

ksrikanthh said:


> I second hari  under 2613x anything should be good.
> 
> Also wanted to add that systems analyst occupation ceiling is less compared to the 2613 quota. So think about it before choosing systems analyst.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


What do you mean by ceiling?


----------



## ksrikanthh

desisingh said:


> What do you mean by ceiling?


refer the occupational ceiling section in the following link : 

SkillSelect


----------



## desisingh

ksrikanthh said:


> refer the occupational ceiling section in the following link


Thanks ksrikanthh! In that case Software engineer has more probability. Is there any way to know how many applications are already in queue as well?


----------



## ksrikanthh

desisingh said:


> Thanks ksrikanthh! In that case Software engineer has more probability. Is there any way to know how many applications are already in queue as well?


software engineer belongs to 2613x category and it's occupational ceiling is also listed in the link above that i have mentioned. but it's way higher than systems analyst.

what is your total points ? 65 or 70 ? based on that i can let u know how soon you would receive an invite for software engineer. 

please advise.


----------



## desisingh

ksrikanthh said:


> software engineer belongs to 2613x category and it's occupational ceiling is also listed in the link above that i have mentioned. but it's way higher than systems analyst.
> 
> what is your total points ? 65 or 70 ? based on that i can let u know how soon you would receive an invite for software engineer.
> 
> please advise.


65, appearing for PTE in late dec


----------



## naveen1224

Dear All,

Need your suggestion. I have taken R&R on company letter head in the month of June'16, but due to some reasons I could not proceed for ACS Assessment. Now, If I submit this R&R letter for ACS assessment with June date, till which month will ACS considers experience? Only till June'16 or Nov'16( Still working in same company and can provide latest Salary slips).

I am in quandary. So can any one of you please clarify the about one.

Thanks and Regards,
Naveen Kumar.


----------



## uday63

Hi Guys,
One of my friends has Bsc Computer science degree(3 years course) from osmania university.

Can you please advise how many years will be deducted by ACS?



Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## GARRY_2015

uday63 said:


> Hi Guys,
> One of my friends has Bsc Computer science degree(3 years course) from osmania university.
> 
> Can you please advise how many years will be deducted by ACS?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Hi 

1. Can you please tell me what is D. O. E. ?
2. Exactly which documents you uploaded in immi account like you uploaded medical, PCC, Form 80, 1221, can you please write the other documents name here, you were uploaded because your timeline is too short, will be great help for me. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## naveen1224

uday63 said:


> Hi Guys,
> One of my friends has Bsc Computer science degree(3 years course) from osmania university.
> 
> Can you please advise how many years will be deducted by ACS?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


As per my knowledge, Acs will deduct Experience and not the academic years.


----------



## uday63

naveen1224 said:


> As per my knowledge, Acs will deduct Experience and not the academic years.


Yes,Naveen.
How many years will be deducted from his experience?
He has 10.5 years of experience

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## naveen1224

uday63 said:


> Yes,Naveen.
> How many years will be deducted from his experience?
> He has 10.5 years of experience
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


If he had more than 66% of Computer related subjects in his academics, then 2 year will be deducted, if not 4 years.


----------



## ditto_sp

UdayBASIS said:


> Well, Nothing specifically for not choosing SS.
> 
> Any case, I am kind of convinced that, I can perform well in IELTS than the last time, and hence sticking to 189!!
> 
> If I get to know, I would not be able to perform in IELTS, then I might choose for SS.
> 
> There is more time, and I am targeting Jan 2014 for my entry to OZ Land, hence, not much stressed or bothered about delays now!
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Hi Uday,

I am also an SAP BASIS Consultant having 7.5 years of experience. Currently I am planning to apply for 189 Australian visa, can you please guide me on which ANZSCO code to choose for ACS Skill Assessment. Software Engineer — 261313 — ACS or Systems Analyst — 261112 — ACS.

I hope you applied under Software Engineer — 261313, can you please let me know whether you cleared the ACS accessment under 261313 code. Awaiting for your reply.

Regards,
Ditto.S.P


----------



## rahul.synergys

*Rahul Arora*



ashish1137 said:


> Hi Mandy n Team Ranger,
> 
> BCA or bechelor in Computer Applications does gets assessed as a major in computing. It not on fetched mandy 15 points but also results in only 2 years deduction from his experience as well.


Hi Ashish and Mandy,
For the above post, where its mentioned that BCA was evaluated as AQF major in computing and only 2 years of experience was deducted, request you to please tell me about the following - 
- University from where BCA was completed?
- Was it full time or part time education?
- What ANZSCO code was it evaluated against?
- How much was the total experience matching ANZSCO code skill/title?


----------



## akhilCQU

Hi,

I had done my ACS assessment 2 years back. I did my bachelors degree in IT and had 2 years of experience. The assessment came out positive also. There are 4 types of application mentioned in the ACS guideline and I had done the 3rd option 'skills assessment', since my education as well as experience were from India. However, now I am completing my masters in IT from Australia. Now I need to get the 'Post Australian Study Skills Assessment' and one of the requirement mentions 1 year of relevant experience after completing the Australian degree, is required to perform assessment under this 'Post Australian Study Skills Assessment' category. Is my IT relevant experience after my bachelors degree not accepted towards this? From the document I feel it is not accepted but it doesn't make sense. Can somebody share their thought on this.
Thanks


----------



## Sui

Hello,

In my statutory declaration for my current company , I have written the employment period as XXXX to 'Till Date' , but there is no other place where the date of declaration has been mentioned other than in the end where it says 'The deponent has affirmed and signed before me on the 3rd december 2016 at my office' . Is this date enough or should I get another one with the date somehow included in the content part ??

This is what was written in the ACS Application Checklist

"but the job reference must have the date when it was written or it will be assessed as not suitable. "

Please help experts!


----------



## rahul.synergys

*BCA only*

Hello friends, 

I got positive ACS assessment today for Software Engineer (261313) by mentioning BCA only as my education. The BCA which I studied was 3 years full time education and was evaluated as AQF Bachelor Degree with major in Computing. 

Moreover only two years were deducted from last 10 years of my work experience. I have been working non stop from Aug 2005 as a software engineer in various organizations without any gap in between. 

This ACS result now gives me 15 points.

Here is the summary of ACS assessment.

_Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:

Your Bachelor of Computer Application from XXXXX University completed XXXX 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.

The following employment after November 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code._

Best wishes and regards,
Rahul Arora


----------



## Green786

rahul.synergys said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I got positive ACS assessment today for Software Engineer (261313) by mentioning BCA only as my education. The BCA which I studied was 3 years full time education and was evaluated as AQF Bachelor Degree with major in Computing.
> 
> Moreover only two years were deducted from last 10 years of my work experience. I have been working non stop from Aug 2005 as a software engineer in various organizations without any gap in between.
> 
> This ACS result now gives me 15 points.
> 
> Here is the summary of ACS assessment.
> 
> _Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Bachelor of Computer Application from XXXXX University completed XXXX 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> The following employment after November 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code._
> 
> Best wishes and regards,
> Rahul Arora


congrats bro!!!


----------



## Deep31

*Education not assessed by ACS as equivalent to ICT course*

Hi All,

I need your guidance here. 

I got my ACS assessed and my education qualification has not been assessed as it did not have relevant ICT subjects. 

Education - B Tech (Agricultural Engineering) and M.B.A (Finance)
ICT Role applied for - Business Analyst.

I have the below questions:

1. Will I be able to claim points(10) for education qualification while submitting my EOI.* (OR)*
2. Is there any use of getting my education qualification(ONLY) assessed by any other assessing body? If so, could you please advise on which one? *(OR)*
3. Should i get my Education AND work experience assessed again by another assessing body. If so, please guide on which ones can?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Smarffy

Vetasses point test advice.. they will assess your qualification if ACS havent.. how many days did it take for you to get the rpl?



Deep31 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need your guidance here.
> 
> I got my ACS assessed and my education qualification has not been assessed as it did not have relevant ICT subjects.
> 
> Education - B Tech (Agricultural Engineering) and M.B.A (Finance)
> ICT Role applied for - Business Analyst.
> 
> I have the below questions:
> 
> 1. Will I be able to claim points(10) for education qualification while submitting my EOI.* (OR)*
> 2. Is there any use of getting my education qualification(ONLY) assessed by any other assessing body? If so, could you please advise on which one? *(OR)*
> 3. Should i get my Education AND work experience assessed again by another assessing body. If so, please guide on which ones can?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## kvirlive

rahul.synergys said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I got positive ACS assessment today for Software Engineer (261313) by mentioning BCA only as my education. The BCA which I studied was 3 years full time education and was evaluated as AQF Bachelor Degree with major in Computing.
> 
> Moreover only two years were deducted from last 10 years of my work experience. I have been working non stop from Aug 2005 as a software engineer in various organizations without any gap in between.
> 
> This ACS result now gives me 15 points.
> 
> Here is the summary of ACS assessment.
> 
> _Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Bachelor of Computer Application from XXXXX University completed XXXX 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> The following employment after November 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code._
> 
> Best wishes and regards,
> Rahul Arora



Hey Rahul,
How much time did ACS take for you ?


----------



## guru_gillg

Hi All,

I am happy to share that day before yesterday, I received "Positive Skill Assessment" from ACS.

Below are the details of my "ACS Processing":-

- Skill: ICT BA(261111)
- Date of application submission: 02-12-2016
- Date of positive skill assessment report release: 12-12-2016
- Processing Time: 10 Days 
- Result by ACS(as outlined in the letter is as below):

"Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the
ANZSCO Code.
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Technology (Electronics and Communication) from Punjab Technical
University completed May 2009 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree
with a major in computing".

With God Grace, I have filled EOI 189 as well on 13-12-2016 i.e. yesterday. In Process of filling EOI 190 as well today i.e. on 14-12-2016

Regards
Guru


----------



## kvirlive

guru_gillg said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am happy to share that day before yesterday, I received "Positive Skill Assessment" from ACS.
> 
> Below are the details of my "ACS Processing":-
> 
> - Skill: ICT BA(261111)
> - Date of application submission: 02-12-2016
> - Date of positive skill assessment report release: 12-12-2016
> - Processing Time: 10 Days
> - Result by ACS(as outlined in the letter is as below):
> 
> "Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the
> ANZSCO Code.
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Technology (Electronics and Communication) from Punjab Technical
> University completed May 2009 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree
> with a major in computing".
> 
> With God Grace, I have filled EOI 189 as well on 13-12-2016 i.e. yesterday. In Process of filling EOI 190 as well today i.e. on 14-12-2016
> 
> Regards
> Guru


Make sure you read it properly (I'm sure you might have did), since ACS has this tendency to mention sentence stating, "your experience after mm/yy, is considered". 
This is tricky.
Just my two cents

Cheers,
V


----------



## guru_gillg

kvirlive said:


> Make sure you read it properly (I'm sure you might have did), since ACS has this tendency to mention sentence stating, "your experience after mm/yy, is considered".
> This is tricky.
> Just my two cents
> 
> Cheers,
> V


Yes Read and articulated as well. Thanks.

Regards
Guru


----------



## sounddonor

Guys what is the meaning of 4b stage? I'm just wondering. My wife's skill assessment submitted and it shows now "Your Application is being Assessed by an Authorised Assessor." Stage 4.


----------



## pkk0574

sanjeewa said:


> Guys what is the meaning of 4b stage? I'm just wondering. My wife's skill assessment submitted and it shows now "Your Application is being Assessed by an Authorised Assessor." Stage 4.




Stage 4a means it will show status as "With Assessor" and Stage 4b will show status as "Inprogress". Either ways, it is close to being finalized. You should be hearing from them soon.

Regards,
PK


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrIgor

For who'll submit RPL Projects, he must have Referral Statutory as well?


----------



## rahul.synergys

kvirlive said:


> Hey Rahul,
> How much time did ACS take for you ?


ACS took 17 calendar days in my case!


----------



## andreyx108b

rahul.synergys said:


> ACS took 17 calendar days in my case!




It is 10 days on average. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor

I got in 5 days 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shahid.jabbar

*Jobs or alternate work*

Dear All
Thanks for the value able posts above, I am granted 489 visa and I am in last phase of process. I am waiting for the visa grant.
My first question, how much time period provided to enter Australia after visa granted ?
I hear that IT jobs are not available in Buderim and near by area as well , may I know what are the alternate jobs that we can do or available ?
Many thanks in advance.


----------



## sounddonor

Folks, 

I have received my partner's skill assessment positve, Unfortunaly it has a typo from ACS side as they have mentioned her univercity name incorrectly? I wrote to them but still no reply ?

what will happen ? will they re-issue me a new letter with new date?


----------



## DVS105

Hi, 
I am having B.Com (full Time) in 2002, CA Intermediate (always Part time) and PGDBA as Part time. 
The last earned degree was in 2005.
My Professional experience in IT filed started from 2004 as a ERP Functional Consultant.
Can anyone has an idea , what would be the amount of years would be deducted from experience in the given case? And what could be the amount of points one would obtain , if applied for ICT Business Analyst code.


----------



## altaf2203

Hi All,

I got my ACS assessment done in May 2016. The assessment was successful for 4 companies but was unsuccessful / not assessed for the 5th company due to lack of Reference Letter from my company / Colleague.
Now I have obtained the reference letter for the 5th company as well. Can someone please tell me how can I go ahead and get the experience counted in the ACS assessment? Do I need to get the existing assessment result change or apply for a fresh assessment? Please reply.


----------



## AnupNepal

*ACS Requrirement*

Hello,

I am about to do my assessment this week

As per documents i have made the followings

1. Transcript of Bachelors
2. Experience Letter, I have more than 3 yrs experience in Software Engineering
4. Tax Clearance Certificate
4. Certificate of Degree Completion
5. Salary Certificate

My question is

1. ACS has only asked for Experience letter so that means Salary certificate and tax clearance certificate is not needed?

2. And do i need to make Color Photocopies or Black and white copy will also work for Notarize (to mark as certified copy of original)?

3. Do i need to use the migration agent or i can submit myself on Online Application Form

4. In Experience Document upload section there is
a. Organization Chart
b. Reference
c. Statutory declaration

What is the difference between Reference and Statutory declaration, in which should i put my experience letter?

5. In qualification there is
a. Certificate
b. Completion Letter
c. Exemption Letter
d. Testamur
e. Transcript

Do in need to upload all these, if yes then what is Exemption Letter and Testamur ?

And only transcript will work or do i need to send details of my Subjects as well?


----------



## FFacs

altaf2203 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my ACS assessment done in May 2016. The assessment was successful for 4 companies but was unsuccessful / not assessed for the 5th company due to lack of Reference Letter from my company / Colleague.
> Now I have obtained the reference letter for the 5th company as well. Can someone please tell me how can I go ahead and get the experience counted in the ACS assessment? Do I need to get the existing assessment result change or apply for a fresh assessment? Please reply.


You're too late to do a review. You need to go through the loop once more.


----------



## sumitn

AnupNepal said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am about to do my assessment this week
> 
> As per documents i have made the followings
> 
> 1. Transcript of Bachelors
> 2. Experience Letter, I have more than 3 yrs experience in Software Engineering
> 4. Tax Clearance Certificate
> 4. Certificate of Degree Completion
> 5. Salary Certificate
> 
> My question is
> 
> 1. ACS has only asked for Experience letter so that means Salary certificate and tax clearance certificate is not needed?
> Salary slip/ certificate is sufficient
> 
> 2. And do i need to make Color Photocopies or Black and white copy will also work for Notarize (to mark as certified copy of original)?
> Colour photocopies which are Notarized
> 
> 3. Do i need to use the migration agent or i can submit myself on Online Application Form
> You can submit the ACS assessment application yourself and pay fees online. Its a simple process.
> 
> 4. In Experience Document upload section there is
> a. Organization Chart
> b. Reference
> c. Statutory declaration
> 
> What is the difference between Reference and Statutory declaration, in which should i put my experience letter?
> Reference is provided on company letterhead. Statutory declaration is an Affidavit by your line manager.
> 
> 5. In qualification there is
> a. Certificate
> b. Completion Letter
> c. Exemption Letter
> d. Testamur
> e. Transcript
> 
> Do in need to upload all these, if yes then what is Exemption Letter and Testamur ?
> you can upload any of these or a combination of them. e.g. i had submitted a single PDF which contained front and back side of marksheet for all 3 years of college, college degree.
> 
> 
> And only transcript will work or do i need to send details of my Subjects as well?


Details of subjects are required otherwise ACS will not be able to evaluate your degree and award you points for education.

Find my response in blue.


----------



## Phattu_tota

*ACS: Employment Splitting*

Hi all

I have now finally got the documents and would proceed ahead with ACS assessment. 

One query:
I have held 4 designations in same company, and have been to onsite in last 2 designations. 

In ACS, it clearly mentions that there need to be separate entries for countries worked. first 2 designations are okay but last 2 designations will then be split into 3 each as per below?

Designation 3 : Jan 14 to Dec 14
I was Onsite from Apr'14 to July'14

So, one entry for Jan - March for India
second entry for Apr to July for UK
then 3rd entry for Aug - Dec for India.

Similarly 3 entries for 4th designation - which will make 8 entries for 1 company (1+1+3+3)

Is it correct???

If yes, then do I need to upload the same letter in all the above 8 entries as I, obviously, have only 1 letter from the company?


----------



## kudians

DVS105 said:


> Hi,
> I am having B.Com (full Time) in 2002, CA Intermediate (always Part time) and PGDBA as Part time.
> The last earned degree was in 2005.
> My Professional experience in IT filed started from 2004 as a ERP Functional Consultant.
> Can anyone has an idea , what would be the amount of years would be deducted from experience in the given case? And what could be the amount of points one would obtain , if applied for ICT Business Analyst code.


This is very hard to guess and no one here may be able to... But as a rule of thumb if you degree was not ICT related you can loose up to 6 years or so (not in the last 10 yrs but from overall). In my case I had 11 yrs and lost 4 as my degree was Mechanical Engineering and applied for programmer. So try your luck and all the best


----------



## kudians

Phattu_tota said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have now finally got the documents and would proceed ahead with ACS assessment.
> 
> One query:
> I have held 4 designations in same company, and have been to onsite in last 2 designations.
> 
> In ACS, it clearly mentions that there need to be separate entries for countries worked. first 2 designations are okay but last 2 designations will then be split into 3 each as per below?
> 
> Designation 3 : Jan 14 to Dec 14
> I was Onsite from Apr'14 to July'14
> 
> So, one entry for Jan - March for India
> second entry for Apr to July for UK
> then 3rd entry for Aug - Dec for India.
> 
> Similarly 3 entries for 4th designation - which will make 8 entries for 1 company (1+1+3+3)
> 
> Is it correct???
> 
> If yes, then do I need to upload the same letter in all the above 8 entries as I, obviously, have only 1 letter from the company?



Let me share my case as I had similar situation. The reliever letter from my company did only specify the last position. So I submitted salary slip from my overseas engagement and some employment reference letters I had from the past(I have seen friend submit tax returns too). And my company's relieving letter doesn't mention about my roles and responsibilities. So I did SD with help of my last manager, where in he helped to list all the roles with countries in a table. And provided general roles and responsibilities.I got mine assessed successfully but they took away 4 yrs from 11 yrs as my degree was not ICT related. 

ACS had some sample letters on their portal, check that out.. And good luck


----------



## Phattu_tota

kudians said:


> Let me share my case as I had similar situation. The reliever letter from my company did only specify the last position. So I submitted salary slip from my overseas engagement and some employment reference letters I had from the past(I have seen friend submit tax returns too). And my company's relieving letter doesn't mention about my roles and responsibilities. So I did SD with help of my last manager, where in he helped to list all the roles with countries in a table. And provided general roles and responsibilities.I got mine assessed successfully but they took away 4 yrs from 11 yrs as my degree was not ICT related.
> 
> ACS had some sample letters on their portal, check that out.. And good luck


Thanks. My scenario's a bit different

I have the letter from present company, with all the 4 designations and within each designation, the RnR and duration i have spent in different countries (KeeDa helped me with that).

I am confused on how do I enter this information on ACS assessment. I repeat, for instance:

Designation 3 : Jan 14 to Dec 14
I was Onsite from Apr'14 to July'14

So, one entry for Jan - March for India
second entry for Apr to July for UK
then 3rd entry for Aug - Dec for India.

Total 3 entries I need to make for above designation?
And, upload the same reference letter (as I have 1 common) for each of those 3 positions?


----------



## pkk0574

Phattu_tota said:


> Thanks. My scenario's a bit different
> 
> 
> 
> I have the letter from present company, with all the 4 designations and within each designation, the RnR and duration i have spent in different countries (KeeDa helped me with that).
> 
> 
> 
> I am confused on how do I enter this information on ACS assessment. I repeat, for instance:
> 
> 
> 
> Designation 3 : Jan 14 to Dec 14
> 
> I was Onsite from Apr'14 to July'14
> 
> 
> 
> So, one entry for Jan - March for India
> 
> second entry for Apr to July for UK
> 
> then 3rd entry for Aug - Dec for India.
> 
> 
> 
> Total 3 entries I need to make for above designation?
> 
> And, upload the same reference letter (as I have 1 common) for each of those 3 positions?




I had a similar situation, where I was deputed onsite from April to July of a particular year. While filling the Skills Assessment, it is mentioned to make a separate entry for every country where you have worked.

So I made a separate entry for the 4 months that I was onsite and attached the same Statutory Declaration for Jan-Mar, Apr-Aug and then September onwards. It was accepted by ACS.

Hope that helps.

Regards,
PK


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## desiaussie

Hey Everyone,

I want to assess my qualification through ACS.

I have gathered the following documents:-
a) Certified copy of Passport
b) Certified copy of Diploma in Information & Technology
c) Certified copy of employment reference letters

For ACS, are the above mentioned documents enough for a positive assessment or do we need to provide any more.

Experienced guys, please help if anything else is required.


----------



## kudians

desiaussie said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I want to assess my qualification through ACS.
> 
> I have gathered the following documents:-
> a) Certified copy of Passport
> b) Certified copy of Diploma in Information & Technology
> c) Certified copy of employment reference letters
> 
> For ACS, are the above mentioned documents enough for a positive assessment or do we need to provide any more.
> 
> Experienced guys, please help if anything else is required.


I am a newbie here... Looks like you have got everything. Just add your transcripts / mark sheets as well (the detailed one with each of the subject), as ACS needs to know if the coursework you did is relevant to your occupation otherwise they would take away additional years.

Btw, the following link has details of what documents are needed and (also what it should contain)
https://more.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0005/17636/Application-Checklist.pdf

Hope that helps!


----------



## desiaussie

kudians said:


> I am a newbie here... Looks like you have got everything. Just add your transcripts / mark sheets as well (the detailed one with each of the subject), as ACS needs to know if the coursework you did is relevant to your occupation otherwise they would take away additional years.
> 
> Btw, the following link has details of what documents are needed and (also what it should contain)
> https://more.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0005/17636/Application-Checklist.pdf
> 
> Hope that helps!


Thanks Kudians


----------



## desiaussie

I have done my 2 year study in information & technology from sydney. Do i Need to apply for :-
a) Post Australian Study Skill Assessment (Qualification & details of Experience or Professional Year Program must be supplied) AUD 500

or

b) Skills ( Qualification & details of Experience must be supplied) AUD500


----------



## andreyx108b

desiaussie said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I want to assess my qualification through ACS.
> 
> I have gathered the following documents:-
> a) Certified copy of Passport
> b) Certified copy of Diploma in Information & Technology
> c) Certified copy of employment reference letters
> 
> For ACS, are the above mentioned documents enough for a positive assessment or do we need to provide any more.
> 
> Experienced guys, please help if anything else is required.




I would also get pay slips, tax docs. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## desiaussie

andreyx108b said:


> I would also get pay slips, tax docs.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Thankyou....much appreciated


----------



## ashish285

*Regarding ACS Documentation*



andreyx108b said:


> I would also get pay slips, tax docs.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Dear,

How many payslips we must upload? Also, do we need to upload Offer Letter or Relieving Letter as well?

Please reply.

Regards


----------



## FFacs

andreyx108b said:


> I would also get pay slips, tax docs.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Certainly needed for visa application, but for ACS assessment? I thought ACS' position was that they took as true all submitted documents that fit the given criteria and looked to DIBP to check authenticity.....


----------



## desiaussie

I applied for ACS, and nowhere through the application, i saw the option to submit payslips or tax records.

Payslips are only needed when you submit third party statutory declaration instead of employer reference letters.


----------



## andreyx108b

desiaussie said:


> I applied for ACS, and nowhere through the application, i saw the option to submit payslips or tax records.
> 
> Payslips are only needed when you submit third party statutory declaration instead of employer reference letters.




No. it is better to submit with any application.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Vampire

If the qualification and work experience is as follows:

B.E. ( Electronics and Electrical communication) 
MBA -2012
X company 2012-2014- ICT BA
Y company 2015- Present -ICT BA

Total Exp:4 years 7 months.

How much experience would ACS deduct in this case?


----------



## desiaussie

andreyx108b said:


> No. it is better to submit with any application.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Since, i have already applied now, nothing can be done now. Lets cross our fingers and hope for the best


----------



## kudians

Mr_Vampire said:


> If the qualification and work experience is as follows:
> 
> B.E. ( Electronics and Electrical communication)
> MBA -2012
> X company 2012-2014- ICT BA
> Y company 2015- Present -ICT BA
> 
> Total Exp:4 years 7 months.
> 
> How much experience would ACS deduct in this case?


This is very hard to predict, but in general anywhere from 2-4 (in some cases 6) years.

Having said that compare the courses you did in your BE/MBA with courses listed by ACS for BA... if 60% or more matched then I think they won't take a whole lot.. and its inversely proportional...


----------



## jaltoaus

Hello All,

I just joined the forum and I'm collecting documents for filling to ACS.

Can you please let me know what all documents are required other than below. I'm planning to apply for 261313 (myself) and 263111(Wife)?

Brief about me, I'm B.Tech (CSE) S/W Engineer with 6.8 years exp.
My wife is also B.Tech(ECE) Network Support Engineer with 6.5 years exp.
One baby who is 5 month old.

1. B.Tech Transcripts and consolidated mark list (Semester wise) of myself and wife's .
2. 10th/12th Certificates.
3. Experience certificate from our Previous companies.
4. Salary Slips from Present and Previous companies.
5. Passports.
6. Current R&R from my Manager on Stamp paper.

Is there anything more required?

Also i don't know how/where to get certified copies of all above documents?
Can you please help with this? I'm also in Delhi.

Thanks


----------



## kudians

jaltoaus said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I just joined the forum and I'm collecting documents for filling to ACS.
> 
> Can you please let me know what all documents are required other than below. I'm planning to apply for 261313 (myself) and 263111(Wife)?
> 
> Brief about me, I'm B.Tech (CSE) S/W Engineer with 6.8 years exp.
> My wife is also B.Tech(ECE) Network Support Engineer with 6.5 years exp.
> One baby who is 5 month old.
> 
> 1. B.Tech Transcripts and consolidated mark list (Semester wise) of myself and wife's .
> 2. 10th/12th Certificates.
> 3. Experience certificate from our Previous companies.
> 4. Salary Slips from Present and Previous companies.
> 5. Passports.


these are the one i submitted too sans the salary slips (as you have the experience certificate) however for mark sheets dont submit the consolidated, it has to be subject wise, as ACS needs to assess if the subjects you took are relevant to your occupation.


> 6. Current R&R from my Manager on Stamp paper.


if the RnR is not from the company HR, it has to be a Statuary declaration( SD). That means you have to take your manager to a notary and have him make the SD in front of him (ie. basically sign the document in front of the notary or in other words witness by the notary) .


> Is there anything more required?
> 
> Also i don't know how/where to get certified copies of all above documents?
> Can you please help with this? I'm also in Delhi.
> 
> Thanks


Notary can also certify your documents as true copies.


----------



## jaltoaus

kudians said:


> Notary can also certify your documents as true copies.


Thanks a ton for this useful information. 

I got one SD format on this forum, can you confirm if this looks okay?
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/at...cs-format-statutory-declaration-colleague.doc

Also any leads where can i get the Notary in delhi? 
Any lawyer can do that?


----------



## kudians

jaltoaus said:


> Thanks a ton for this useful information.
> 
> I got one SD format on this forum, can you confirm if this looks okay?
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/at...cs-format-statutory-declaration-colleague.doc
> 
> Also any leads where can i get the Notary in delhi?
> Any lawyer can do that?


I am from Singapore, but most lawyers are notaries. Or talk to any lawyer / law firm they will know who are notaries. 

Format I can't really comment as this is a legal document, only a lawyer can make sure if the wordings comply to he Indian declaration act.. But it looks ok to me. (if that person is not your manager make sure you edit the text accordingly) . as you need to do this in presence of a notary lawyer, he can help you with the legal text (however RnR comes from us esp from your colleague or manager)


----------



## desiaussie

jaltoaus said:


> Thanks a ton for this useful information.
> 
> I got one SD format on this forum, can you confirm if this looks okay?
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/at...cs-format-statutory-declaration-colleague.doc
> 
> Also any leads where can i get the Notary in delhi?
> Any lawyer can do that?


notary can be find in any area. the main locations can be identified as:-
a) property registration offices
b) courts
c) RTO offices

Almost all the legal documentation centres have notary officers too


----------



## jaltoaus

desiaussie said:


> notary can be find in any area. the main locations can be identified as:-
> a) property registration offices
> b) courts
> c) RTO offices
> 
> Almost all the legal documentation centres have notary officers too


Ok, I got it.

Thank you 

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## jaltoaus

kudians said:


> I am from Singapore, but most lawyers are notaries. Or talk to any lawyer / law firm they will know who are notaries.
> 
> Format I can't really comment as this is a legal document, only a lawyer can make sure if the wordings comply to he Indian declaration act.. But it looks ok to me. (if that person is not your manager make sure you edit the text accordingly) . as you need to do this in presence of a notary lawyer, he can help you with the legal text (however RnR comes from us esp from your colleague or manager)


Ok, Thank you. 
I'll change the language as per Notary suggestions. 

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## devinda007

Hi All,

I'm in the process of getting my qualifications and experience assessed by ACS. Recently assessor asked me bellow:

Please upload the following documents into the Online Application Form:
The assessor has requested a certified copy of a statement from ******** University specifying details of academic credit given towards this award.

What exactly does it mean?

Many thanks.


----------



## pradeepon4u

devinda007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the process of getting my qualifications and experience assessed by ACS. Recently assessor asked me bellow:
> 
> 
> 
> Please upload the following documents into the Online Application Form:
> 
> The assessor has requested a certified copy of a statement from ******** University specifying details of academic credit given towards this award.
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly does it mean?
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks.




Hi,
I assume he wants to know the subjects present in each of the academic semesters.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

pradeepon4u said:


> Hi,
> I assume he wants to know the subjects present in each of the academic semesters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




There are number of different education credit systems... Against each subject there should be a number of credits allocated to it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devinda007

andreyx108b said:


> There are number of different education credit systems... Against each subject there should be a number of credits allocated to it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have done certificate, diploma and advanced diploma in a different institute. I attached all certificate copies and transcripts along with degree certificate. I was thinking may be they want to know whether I got exceptions for the final year. Will the original offer letter help me?


----------



## Raj2012

ACS has recognized my MCTS as AQF diploma with major in Computing..

How to add this in EOI declaration?
As of now I have provided the below details:
Qualification: Other Qualification or award recognized by assessing authority
Qualification name: MCTS
Course name: MCTS
Institution name: Microsoft
Country: India
Date from (dd/mm/yyyy):
Date to (dd/mm/yyyy):

Questions:
1) Should I select Qualification as Diploma or Other qualification is valid?
2) Qualification name / Course Name: I'm unable to provide full form due to character limit. Is this fine?
3) What should be the From date?


----------



## karthkri

Hi there, I applied on 23-Jan-2017, i got my positive ACS assessment this morning which is 3-Feb-2017. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ozbound2k

Hello Everyone
I need RnR from my first company and HR is not ready to give it in format ACS wants.

My supervisor from 1st company is out of India so I cant get RnR from him. 
There were 4 supervisors and a manager above them. Will it be fine if I get RnR on statutory declaration from other supervisor , whom I wasn't reporting directly.

P.S. I cant get it from my manager either.


----------



## karthkri

ozbound2k said:


> Hello Everyone
> I need RnR from my first company and HR is not ready to give it in format ACS wants.
> 
> My supervisor from 1st company is out of India so I cant get RnR from him.
> There were 4 supervisors and a manager above them. Will it be fine if I get RnR on statutory declaration from other supervisor , whom I wasn't reporting directly.
> 
> P.S. I cant get it from my manager either.




As far as you can prove (either ur supervisor is still in same company or moved to anther company) that your other supervisor was also working in the same company as yours during your employment tenure, then it should be fine, but just create an organisational chart to show who stands where., also attach his ID proof. As in ACS won't verify the information, but DIBP will verify all these when your processing further during your Visa application. Just make sure you get notary certified in all documents. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ozbound2k

karthkri said:


> As far as you can prove (either ur supervisor is still in same company or moved to anther company) that your other supervisor was also working in the same company as yours during your employment tenure, then it should be fine, but just create an organisational chart to show who stands where., also attach his ID proof. As in ACS won't verify the information, but DIBP will verify all these when your processing further during your Visa application. Just make sure you get notary certified in all documents.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks much karthkri, 
another small question, if I don't get it from supervisor, can I get it from someone who was my colleague(he joined on same date and was at same level as mine) and kept working there, after I left. He is now an ex-employee.

Reason is because I read some companies like Infosys, have policy that their serving employees cannot sign on any Statutory Declaration. Since supervisor is still working there , so maybe he would be reluctant to sign.


----------



## grajesh115

*Need info on partner skills*

Hi Guys

I am planning to claim my partner skills, but need info my wife was working earlier and she was not working from past 2 years, can I still claim parnter skills ?

Will ACS will give suitable skill assesment in case I submit her experience ?As I heard from some group as 

have been employed in a skilled occupation for at least 12 months in the 24 months before the
application is lodged, or completed the Australian Study Requirement.

Please assist.

Rgds
Rajesh.


----------



## karthkri

ozbound2k said:


> Thanks much karthkri,
> another small question, if I don't get it from supervisor, can I get it from someone who was my colleague(he joined on same date and was at same level as mine) and kept working there, after I left. He is now an ex-employee.
> 
> Reason is because I read some companies like Infosys, have policy that their serving employees cannot sign on any Statutory Declaration. Since supervisor is still working there , so maybe he would be reluctant to sign.




ACS document states """"It is preferable that the work colleague writing the declaration be at a supervisory level"""". Grammatically with the above statement, my understanding is ACS just prefers to be your colleague at supervisory level, but not mandatory. 

You can get SD from your colleague, also together with SD provide his relieving letter from that company proving ACS that he was working at that company when you were also working in the same company, together with the SD get your colleagues National ID. 

Just provide your payslips of that company to make sure ACS have the complete information. 

Good luck.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ozbound2k

karthkri said:


> ACS document states """"It is preferable that the work colleague writing the declaration be at a supervisory level"""". Grammatically with the above statement, my understanding is ACS just prefers to be your colleague at supervisory level, but not mandatory.
> 
> You can get SD from your colleague, also together with SD provide his relieving letter from that company proving ACS that he was working at that company when you were also working in the same company, together with the SD get your colleagues National ID.
> 
> Just provide your payslips of that company to make sure ACS have the complete information.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks much.. yes I will attach payslips for every SD that I use.


----------



## khan4344

I applied for my assessment on 19th Jan but nothing heard from them as of today. 

Any idea how long will they take?


----------



## dalzamendi

*Copying ANZSCO descriptions*

Hello,

Regarding the ACS assessment "ICT Business Analysts".

I'm preparing the content for my Employment Reference for my own and the company is going to validate it. I have two questions.

I'm wondering if there is any problem if I write the Description of Duties Performed as it is written in the ANZSCO-Descriptions. I mean, the content of my letter looks exactly like this: 

------------------------------------------------
[Name Surname] was employed on a full time basis as ICT Business Analysts at the following locations:

ICT Business Analysts	February 2011 - April 2014	Madrid - Spain
Senior ICT Business Analysts	October 2014 - August 2016	Madrid - Spain

He performed the following duties:
•	working with users to formulate and document business requirements
•	identifying, investigating, and analysing business processes, procedures and work practices
•	identifying and evaluating inefficiencies and recommending optimal business practices, and system functionality and behaviour
•	using project management methodologies, principles and techniques to develop project plans and to cost, resource and manage projects
•	taking responsibility for deploying functional solutions, such as creating, adopting and implementing system test plans, which ensure acceptable quality and integrity of the system
•	creating user and training documentation, and conducting formal training classes
•	developing functional specifications for use by system developers
•	using data and process modelling techniques to create clear system specifications for the design and development of system software
•	acting as a central reference and information source, providing guidance and assistance in the system project decision making process

------------------------------------------------
1- I developed more tasks but I am not sure if it is necessary to write them down. Is any problem about copy the duties from the ANZSCO description document?

2 - I was employed as Business Intelligence Consultant/Analyst.. Is it possible to write that instead of ICT Business Analysts?

Thanks


----------



## desisingh

dalzamendi said:


> Hello,
> 
> Regarding the ACS assessment "ICT Business Analysts".
> 
> I'm preparing the content for my Employment Reference for my own and the company is going to validate it. I have two questions.
> 
> I'm wondering if there is any problem if I write the Description of Duties Performed as it is written in the ANZSCO-Descriptions. I mean, the content of my letter looks exactly like this:
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> [Name Surname] was employed on a full time basis as ICT Business Analysts at the following locations:
> 
> ICT Business Analysts	February 2011 - April 2014	Madrid - Spain
> Senior ICT Business Analysts	October 2014 - August 2016	Madrid - Spain
> 
> He performed the following duties:
> •	working with users to formulate and document business requirements
> •	identifying, investigating, and analysing business processes, procedures and work practices
> •	identifying and evaluating inefficiencies and recommending optimal business practices, and system functionality and behaviour
> •	using project management methodologies, principles and techniques to develop project plans and to cost, resource and manage projects
> •	taking responsibility for deploying functional solutions, such as creating, adopting and implementing system test plans, which ensure acceptable quality and integrity of the system
> •	creating user and training documentation, and conducting formal training classes
> •	developing functional specifications for use by system developers
> •	using data and process modelling techniques to create clear system specifications for the design and development of system software
> •	acting as a central reference and information source, providing guidance and assistance in the system project decision making process
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> 1- I developed more tasks but I am not sure if it is necessary to write them down. Is any problem about copy the duties from the ANZSCO description document?
> 
> 2 - I was employed as Business Intelligence Consultant/Analyst.. Is it possible to write that instead of ICT Business Analysts?
> 
> Thanks


Well copying the content from the acs site may not give a genuine feeling to the assessor. Better to rephrase and you can include your actual designation as you mentioned BI Consultant/Analyst. This is one of the critical piece make it more authentic and at the same time dont dilute it with unnessacry things as well. Only include what you think are important and worth mentioning.


----------



## vasantth

*Reference letter*

Hi All,

Have few doubts on ACS assessment.

I have a mechanical engineering degree from India, With close to 11 years of IT years, 5 years 6 months with previous employer and 5 years 5 months with current employer (2 years in india and rest in USA). I'm planning to apply for software engineer role (261313 - Software Engineer)

I have the following documents for work experience. 

Previous Employment - India
1) Offer letter
2) Experience Letter
3) Relieving letter
4) Latest Reference letter from HR stating my roles and responsibilities.

Current company - India/USA

1) Reference letter from colleague/manager in company letter head ( do i need to provide one for india and one for USA ?)
2) Reference letter should be notarized? 

What else i need to provide. Pls help me on this.

Regards,
V


----------



## grajesh115

Hi guys need a favour, today I got my ACS result but they have deducted 4 years from my work experience even though I am frm computer science and engineering ...I have applied for 261313 software engineering...any idea ? Can we send them any email ? Please assist...

Thanks.
Rajesh.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## vivek_ntm

vasantth said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Have few doubts on ACS assessment.
> 
> I have a mechanical engineering degree from India, With close to 11 years of IT years, 5 years 6 months with previous employer and 5 years 5 months with current employer (2 years in india and rest in USA). I'm planning to apply for software engineer role (261313 - Software Engineer)
> 
> I have the following documents for work experience.
> 
> Previous Employment - India
> 1) Offer letter
> 2) Experience Letter
> 3) Relieving letter
> 4) Latest Reference letter from HR stating my roles and responsibilities.
> 
> Current company - India/USA
> 
> 1) Reference letter from colleague/manager in company letter head ( do i need to provide one for india and one for USA ?)
> 2) Reference letter should be notarized?
> 
> What else i need to provide. Pls help me on this.
> 
> Regards,
> V


Hi Vasanth,

For reference letter you can have one letter from same company but must state the locations, durations and role clearly. Example Role A: Location: XX, Duration : From xx to xx, Role: B etc,There is no need for separate letter for same company and same person signing.

My profile and experience is similar to you, Mechanical engineering grad but in IT for 10years. When I submitted to ACS, they asked me to convert my application to RPL. Which I did and got positive assessment. However, they deducted 6 years of my experience as my graduation is from non-ICT. So you may have to submit RPL project reports. Good Luck!

Vivek


----------



## vivek_ntm

grajesh115 said:


> Hi guys need a favour, today I got my ACS result but they have deducted 4 years from my work experience even though I am frm computer science and engineering ...I have applied for 261313 software engineering...any idea ? Can we send them any email ? Please assist...
> 
> Thanks.
> Rajesh.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Hi Rajesh,

There may be many reasons, but I suspect one of these 1) some of your experience letters may not have described your roles and responsibilities close to the ANSCO code u r applying, example if it was too brief or does specify tasks clearly 2) your bachelor degree subjects may be for some reason considered Minor ICT?

I'm not an expert but based on my research of ACS skill requirements, these may be the reasons.

You can definitely email them or even go for appeal if you really think u hv a case.

Good luck.

Regards,
Vivek


----------



## jha.amitkumar

Hi,

I got my ACS results as per below. Requesting advice if I will get 15 points for qualification or 10.

Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
- Your Master of Business Administration from Guru Jambheshwar University completed June 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a minor in computing.

- Your GNIIT in Systems Management from NIIT completed September 2003 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing.


----------



## namitc

Hi,

My application went for assessment (to stage 4) on 10th Feb, any idea on how many days it is currently taking to process?

Thanks.


----------



## manpan18

jha.amitkumar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my ACS results as per below. Requesting advice if I will get 15 points for qualification or 10.
> 
> Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
> - Your Master of Business Administration from Guru Jambheshwar University completed June 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a minor in computing.
> 
> - Your GNIIT in Systems Management from NIIT completed September 2003 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing.


Master Degree - 15


----------



## manpan18

namitc said:


> Hi,
> 
> My application went for assessment (to stage 4) on 10th Feb, any idea on how many days it is currently taking to process?
> 
> Thanks.


You should get the outcome anytime in this or next week.


----------



## manpan18

grajesh115 said:


> Hi guys need a favour, today I got my ACS result but they have deducted 4 years from my work experience even though I am frm computer science and engineering ...I have applied for 261313 software engineering...any idea ? Can we send them any email ? Please assist...
> 
> Thanks.
> Rajesh.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


They deduct 4 years when they don't find the subjects in your course closely related to the profile you applied for. And they consider that you spent 4 years learning the profile's skills. If you feel that your subjects are closely related you can always ask your CO from ACS.


----------



## khan4344

Hi All,

I have got my assessment positive today after a long wait of a month. They have deducted 4 years of my experience. 

Now ready for EOI..


----------



## pradeepon4u

khan4344 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have got my assessment positive today after a long wait of a month. They have deducted 4 years of my experience.
> 
> Now ready for EOI..


Hi Khan,
May I know if your bachelor's was assessed as ICT Minor ? Or is it coz your bachelor's was other than computer science ?

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## grajesh115

manpan18 said:


> They deduct 4 years when they don't find the subjects in your course closely related to the profile you applied for. And they consider that you spent 4 years learning the profile's skills. If you feel that your subjects are closely related you can always ask your CO from ACS.


Thanks for your response.

Just wanted to check I am from computer scienence and engineerinng and applied for 261313 software engineer, still they dedcuted 4 years..any idea ? What shall I do now please suggest.

Rgds
Rajesh.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

grajesh115 said:


> Thanks for your response.
> 
> Just wanted to check I am from computer scienence and engineerinng and applied for 261313 software engineer, still they dedcuted 4 years..any idea ? What shall I do now please suggest.
> 
> Rgds
> Rajesh.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk




You can enquire why this is? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh

grajesh115 said:


> Thanks for your response.
> 
> Just wanted to check I am from computer scienence and engineerinng and applied for 261313 software engineer, still they dedcuted 4 years..any idea ? What shall I do now please suggest.
> 
> Rgds
> Rajesh.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Hi Rajesh, this is weird. Considering your case, ideally they should deduct 2 years. Can u drop an email and check ? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## grajesh115

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi Rajesh, this is weird. Considering your case, ideally they should deduct 2 years. Can u drop an email and check ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hi 

I have sent them email they are telling if you feel wrong then asking to lodge revirw or appeal...this is again charged...I am not sure what they are looking.Please suggest.

Rgds
Rajesh.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## grajesh115

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi Rajesh, this is weird. Considering your case, ideally they should deduct 2 years. Can u drop an email and check ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


As I have uploaded the consolidated marksheets which has only 8 th semster subjects and all other semster marks only present, is that the reason they have deducted 4 years ? If anyone idea please suggest what needs to be done ?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## auslover35

hi folks

Today i got my refernce letter from company and it is meeting all requirements of ACS and DIBP except one condition. they gave the roles and responsiblities in white paper as an attachment of main reference letter which is in letter pad. IS it ok for ACS? please reply


----------



## manpan18

auslover35 said:


> hi folks
> 
> Today i got my refernce letter from company and it is meeting all requirements of ACS and DIBP except one condition. they gave the roles and responsiblities in white paper as an attachment of main reference letter which is in letter pad. IS it ok for ACS? please reply



Yes. It is ok as long as the main letter refers to the attached page. I got mine in a similar fashion from one of my employer. The manager signed a blank sheet of paper with my r&r and the hr gave a letter on their letter pad and referred to the attached letter.


----------



## manpan18

grajesh115 said:


> ksrikanthh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Rajesh, this is weird. Considering your case, ideally they should deduct 2 years. Can u drop an email and check ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> As I have uploaded the consolidated marksheets which has only 8 th semster subjects and all other semster marks only present, is that the reason they have deducted 4 years ? If anyone idea please suggest what needs to be done ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

That might be the case. You should submit a transcript to state all subjects in all semesters. This can only be done now via a review and only emails will not do. When you are submitting the review you will be asked to state the reason for the review and you can mention that you are looking to "not deduct" the 4 years as your subjects are related and that now you are submitting the transcripts with all subjects. This will force them to reconsider. Only review application without additional proofs will not make sense. Just an advise. You have to make the call.


----------



## aussievisa1

Hello My Dear Friends,

I am new to this. Can some of you help me please. I have completed my Bachelor’s Degree in Software Engineering in December 2011. I have started my work as a Software Engineer in December 2013 and currently im working as a project manager in the same company. (Exp: 03 years and 02 months)

So I have Age: 30, Degree: 15, IELTS: 10 & State Sponsorship: 10 = 65 points. 

I will not be claiming any points for my experience. But as per ACS requirement there are asking for two years of work experience. Is it after they deducting two years (that means requirement is four years of work experience) or they just asking for two years of post qualifying work experience? 

*PLEASE HELP ME TO CLARIFY. *

Thank you


----------



## manpan18

aussievisa1 said:


> Hello My Dear Friends,
> 
> I am new to this. Can some of you help me please. I have completed my Bachelor’s Degree in Software Engineering in December 2011. I have started my work as a Software Engineer in December 2013 and currently im working as a project manager in the same company. (Exp: 03 years and 02 months)
> 
> So I have Age: 30, Degree: 15, IELTS: 10 & State Sponsorship: 10 = 65 points.
> 
> I will not be claiming any points for my experience. But as per ACS requirement there are asking for two years of work experience. Is it after they deducting two years (that means requirement is four years of work experience) or they just asking for two years of post qualifying work experience?
> 
> *PLEASE HELP ME TO CLARIFY. *
> 
> Thank you


I think it depends upon your quufication and gow the subjects studied related to the nominated profession. I got 4 years deducted. Some people get 2 years deducted and I also know that of people who did not get any deduction. But yes, the experience requirement is always counted after the deduction, if any.

How are you claiming 10 points for state sponsorship? I thought you get only 5.


----------



## ansmirza

anyone recvd ACS assessment results this week ?

I applied on 9th Feb ..and waiting


----------



## grajesh115

manpan18 said:


> That might be the case. You should submit a transcript to state all subjects in all semesters. This can only be done now via a review and only emails will not do. When you are submitting the review you will be asked to state the reason for the review and you can mention that you are looking to "not deduct" the 4 years as your subjects are related and that now you are submitting the transcripts with all subjects. This will force them to reconsider. Only review application without additional proofs will not make sense. Just an advise. You have to make the call.


The moment I submiited all trascripts under review they have sent assessment letter same day and they have deducted 2 years only. Thanks a lot for your suggestions. 

Rgds
Rajesh,


----------



## manpan18

grajesh115 said:


> manpan18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That might be the case. You should submit a transcript to state all subjects in all semesters. This can only be done now via a review and only emails will not do. When you are submitting the review you will be asked to state the reason for the review and you can mention that you are looking to "not deduct" the 4 years as your subjects are related and that now you are submitting the transcripts with all subjects. This will force them to reconsider. Only review application without additional proofs will not make sense. Just an advise. You have to make the call.
> 
> 
> 
> The moment I submiited all trascripts under review they have sent assessment letter same day and they have deducted 2 years only. Thanks a lot for your suggestions.
> 
> Rgds
> Rajesh,
Click to expand...

Awesome! Good luck!


----------



## Apurv

rj45 said:


> How ACS matches 65% content of applied ANZSCO code with Qualification.
> I'm trying to submit ACS for 261313 Software Engineer, if anyone help and let me know below subjects units are 65% matching with 261313 units.
> 
> I've done BE computer Science in 2004 from RGPV Bhopal India, if anyone's degree from RGPV and deducted 2 yrs, please let me know.
> 
> Description of Closely Related Core ICT Units:
> • Algorithm design and development
> • Compilers - (Compiler Construction, Compiler Theory)
> • Data structures
> • Formal languages - (Formal Methods, Functional Programming)
> • Human Computer Interaction
> • Object Oriented Programming
> • Operating systems - (Unix, Linux, Xenix, Network OS)
> • Programming - (C, C++, Objective C, Visual C, Basic, Visual Basic, Java, Assembler, Cobol, Pascal, PL/1, Fortran, PHP,
> Pearl, AS3, FoxPro, and similar)
> • Software Engineering
> • Systems Programming
> • Testing strategies and methods - (Software Testing)
> Description of Additional Closely Related ICT Units:
> • Artificial intelligence
> • Automata theory
> • Business Information Systems
> • Computer Science
> • Critical Path Method
> • Database design, Database implementation
> • Database Management Systems - (Relational Database, Object Oriented Database, RDBMS)
> • Expert Systems
> • File Processing
> • Information Systems
> • Introduction to ICT - (Introduction to Computer Science, Computer Theory, Introduction to Business Computing,
> Computer Science I)
> • Introduction to Information Systems
> • Management Information Systems
> • Object Oriented Systems Analysis and Design
> • Object Oriented technologies
> • Project Management
> • Quality management - (Quality Assurance, Software Quality)
> • Requirements gathering
> • Software validation - (Software Testing)
> • Structure of languages
> • Systems Analysis and Design
> • Telematics
> • User Requirements Definition
> • Web Engineering - (Web Design, Internet Engineering)
> 
> -----Subjects in Marksheets/transcripts-----
> 
> Computer Programming
> Network Management
> Network
> wireless network
> ATM Networks
> 
> Network Analysis & Synthesis
> Theory of Computation
> 
> OOP Methodology
> Neural Networks
> Web Engineering
> Compiler
> Artificial Intelligence
> Simulation & Modeling
> Microprocesser & Interfacing
> Software Engineering
> Computer Networking
> Analysis & Design of Algorithm
> Parrel Processing & Distributed Comp
> Data Communication
> Operating System
> Database DBMS
> Compter Graphics & Multimedia
> 
> Analog & Digital Communication
> Data Structure & Algorithms
> Digital Circuits & Systems
> Computer Sys Org & Microprogramming Prelim
> Discrete Structure
> 
> 
> 
> Energy Ecology Environment & Society
> Math
> Engineering Mechanics
> Basic Mechanical Engg
> Basic Civil
> Engg Physics
> Communication Skills
> Basic Electrical Engineering
> Engineering Graphics
> Electronics


Hi,

Did you got through ACS please?
I am also in same situation BE in CS from RGPV 2010 Batch.


----------



## Kumar2017

Hi Seniors I have some queries regarding the RPL: Please help.

1. SECTION 1 – KEY AREAS OF KNOWLEDGE - Do we need to write about the Company projects in this 

section?

2. How detailed should be the RPL for the below mentioned sections? Do we need to share the project 

data of the clients? Is it breach of information?


RPL Project Questions:
2.1.	Describe the business opportunity or problem(s) this project addressed.
3.	Solution
3.1.	Discuss your contribution to the solution, project or engagement.
3.2.	Describe any design or problem solving methods you used on this project.
3.3.	List the major deliverables of the project that you were responsible for or contributed to.
4.	Results
4.1.	Was your solution implemented? If so, describe the role, if any, you had in the 

implementation.
4.2.	Assess the overall success or failure of the project.
4.3. Lessons Learned


----------



## Oz_man

I have submitted my ACS assessment on 7th March, moved to Stage 4 in 9th March, currently still under' With Assessor' stage..any idea how long it may take to receive asessment?

Thanks


----------



## DVS105

*Are reference letters required for years that are going to be deducted as well?*

Hi,
I have Non ICT Degree and I expect that ACS will deduct good 6 years from my experience.
Now, our of these 6 years 4 years are relating to ICT work experience.

Question is, will I need to provide reference letters for those 4-6 years as well?

Regards,
DVS


----------



## sudeshRego

Hi all,

I changed my company last week, do i need to provide exp lettter and proof ?
I am not working on any project. looks like it will be the same for 2 more months.
Please guide me

thanks 
sudesh


----------



## grajesh115

Apurv said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you got through ACS please?
> I am also in same situation BE in CS from RGPV 2010 Batch.


Usually ACS will deduct 2 years for Computer science Eng for applying 261313 Anzasco code. Make sure you upload all the semster transcripts. Initially for me they deducted 4 years as I have uploaded 8th semster consolidated marksheet where It doesnt have semster wise transcripts,later when I haved applied for review they decucted 2 years.

Rgds
Rajesh.


----------



## manpan18

DVS105 said:


> Hi,
> I have Non ICT Degree and I expect that ACS will deduct good 6 years from my experience.
> Now, our of these 6 years 4 years are relating to ICT work experience.
> 
> Question is, will I need to provide reference letters for those 4-6 years as well?
> 
> Regards,
> DVS


Yes. Also note that what gets deducted is relevant experience. You can opt not to provide the non-relevant experience reference.


----------



## manpan18

sudeshRego said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I changed my company last week, do i need to provide exp lettter and proof ?
> I am not working on any project. looks like it will be the same for 2 more months.
> Please guide me
> 
> thanks
> sudesh


Not required for such short duration. It would not matter for ACS assessment. Provide all previous reference letters.


----------



## manpan18

Oz_man said:


> I have submitted my ACS assessment on 7th March, moved to Stage 4 in 9th March, currently still under' With Assessor' stage..any idea how long it may take to receive asessment?
> 
> Thanks


These days it takes 7 to 10 working days. Monday was a public holiday in Australia. You should get it by first half of next week.


----------



## Oz_man

manpan18 said:


> These days it takes 7 to 10 working days. Monday was a public holiday in Australia. You should get it by first half of next week.


Thank you for the reply, I just noticed my ACS application has moved to 'In Progress' stage from ' Under Assessor' which was previously and overall status has also changed to 'In Progress' under Stage 4, is there any difference between 'Under Assessor' and 'In Progress' in stage 4 itself.

Thank you.


----------



## manpan18

Oz_man said:


> manpan18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> These days it takes 7 to 10 working days. Monday was a public holiday in Australia. You should get it by first half of next week.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the reply, I just noticed my ACS application has moved to 'In Progress' stage from ' Under Assessor' which was previously and overall status has also changed to 'In Progress' under Stage 4, is there any difference between 'Under Assessor' and 'In Progress' in stage 4 itself.
> 
> Thank you.
Click to expand...

Not too sure but one would mean that an assesor was assigned and the other would mean that assesor has started working on it.


----------



## Oz_man

manpan18 said:


> Not too sure but one would mean that an assesor was assigned and the other would mean that assesor has started working on it.


Hi, 

I just received my ACS result letter today, and they have deducted 4 years from my total work experience, for System Analyst skill code, my degree is Bachelor of Engineering in Computer Science.

Please let me know if following skill assessment equates for 10 points :

ACS Letter as below
---------------------------------------

Your Bachelor of Engineering from XXX University completed XXX 2004
has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
The following employment after October 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 08/05 - 03/08 (2yrs 7mths)
Position: XXXX
Employer: XXXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 05/08 - 03/10 (1yrs 10mths)
Position: XXXX
Employer: XXXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 06/11 - 12/11 (0yrs 6mths)
Position: XXX
Employer: XXXX
Country: SINGAPORE

Dates: 12/11 - 05/13 (1yrs 5mths)
Position: XXXXX
Employer: XXXXX
Country: SINGAPORE 

Page 2
Dates: 05/13 - 01/14 (0yrs 8mths)
Position: XXXX
Employer: XXXXX
Country: SINGAPORE

Dates: 01/14 - 07/15 (1yrs 6mths)
Position: XXXXX
Employer: XXX
Country: SINGAPORE

Dates: 08/16 - 02/17 (0yrs 6mths)
Position: XXXX
Employer: XXXX
Country: UNITED ARAB EMIRATES


----------



## manpan18

Oz_man said:


> manpan18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not too sure but one would mean that an assesor was assigned and the other would mean that assesor has started working on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I just received my ACS result letter today, and they have deducted 4 years from my total work experience, for System Analyst skill code, my degree is Bachelor of Engineering in Computer Science.
> 
> Please let me know if following skill assessment equates for 10 points :
> 
> ACS Letter as below
> ---------------------------------------
> 
> Your Bachelor of Engineering from XXX University completed XXX 2004
> has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> The following employment after October 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 08/05 - 03/08 (2yrs 7mths)
> Position: XXXX
> Employer: XXXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 05/08 - 03/10 (1yrs 10mths)
> Position: XXXX
> Employer: XXXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 06/11 - 12/11 (0yrs 6mths)
> Position: XXX
> Employer: XXXX
> Country: SINGAPORE
> 
> Dates: 12/11 - 05/13 (1yrs 5mths)
> Position: XXXXX
> Employer: XXXXX
> Country: SINGAPORE
> 
> Page 2
> Dates: 05/13 - 01/14 (0yrs 8mths)
> Position: XXXX
> Employer: XXXXX
> Country: SINGAPORE
> 
> Dates: 01/14 - 07/15 (1yrs 6mths)
> Position: XXXXX
> Employer: XXX
> Country: SINGAPORE
> 
> Dates: 08/16 - 02/17 (0yrs 6mths)
> Position: XXXX
> Employer: XXXX
> Country: UNITED ARAB EMIRATES
Click to expand...

Yes. If this was October 2017, you would have got 15 points.


----------



## hghai7878

*261313 Assessment query*

Hello Everyone,

Any help would be appreciated if someone provide advice of below case:
PG: MCA (Passed out in 2004)
Bachelors: B.Com
Country: India

I am having 11.6 years of experience in software field and contemplating of 261313 code. Can someone advise how many years of exp will be deducted by ACS. I am curious to know because 4 years of exp was deducted by ACS for similar code (261313) for one of my batchmate and 3.5 years was deducted for another batch mate. Both were having similar education background.

Please assist.


----------



## manpan18

manpan18 said:


> Oz_man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manpan18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not too sure but one would mean that an assesor was assigned and the other would mean that assesor has started working on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I just received my ACS result letter today, and they have deducted 4 years from my total work experience, for System Analyst skill code, my degree is Bachelor of Engineering in Computer Science.
> 
> Please let me know if following skill assessment equates for 10 points :
> 
> ACS Letter as below
> ---------------------------------------
> 
> Your Bachelor of Engineering from XXX University completed XXX 2004
> has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> The following employment after October 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 08/05 - 03/08 (2yrs 7mths)
> Position: XXXX
> Employer: XXXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 05/08 - 03/10 (1yrs 10mths)
> Position: XXXX
> Employer: XXXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 06/11 - 12/11 (0yrs 6mths)
> Position: XXX
> Employer: XXXX
> Country: SINGAPORE
> 
> Dates: 12/11 - 05/13 (1yrs 5mths)
> Position: XXXXX
> Employer: XXXXX
> Country: SINGAPORE
> 
> Page 2
> Dates: 05/13 - 01/14 (0yrs 8mths)
> Position: XXXX
> Employer: XXXXX
> Country: SINGAPORE
> 
> Dates: 01/14 - 07/15 (1yrs 6mths)
> Position: XXXXX
> Employer: XXX
> Country: SINGAPORE
> 
> Dates: 08/16 - 02/17 (0yrs 6mths)
> Position: XXXX
> Employer: XXXX
> Country: UNITED ARAB EMIRATES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. If this was October 2017, you would have got 15 points.
Click to expand...

 - sorry ... Ignore that. Will reply again.


----------



## manpan18

manpan18 said:


> manpan18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz_man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manpan18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not too sure but one would mean that an assesor was assigned and the other would mean that assesor has started working on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I just received my ACS result letter today, and they have deducted 4 years from my total work experience, for System Analyst skill code, my degree is Bachelor of Engineering in Computer Science.
> 
> Please let me know if following skill assessment equates for 10 points :
> 
> ACS Letter as below
> ---------------------------------------
> 
> Your Bachelor of Engineering from XXX University completed XXX 2004
> has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> The following employment after October 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 08/05 - 03/08 (2yrs 7mths)
> Position: XXXX
> Employer: XXXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 05/08 - 03/10 (1yrs 10mths)
> Position: XXXX
> Employer: XXXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 06/11 - 12/11 (0yrs 6mths)
> Position: XXX
> Employer: XXXX
> Country: SINGAPORE
> 
> Dates: 12/11 - 05/13 (1yrs 5mths)
> Position: XXXXX
> Employer: XXXXX
> Country: SINGAPORE
> 
> Page 2
> Dates: 05/13 - 01/14 (0yrs 8mths)
> Position: XXXX
> Employer: XXXXX
> Country: SINGAPORE
> 
> Dates: 01/14 - 07/15 (1yrs 6mths)
> Position: XXXXX
> Employer: XXX
> Country: SINGAPORE
> 
> Dates: 08/16 - 02/17 (0yrs 6mths)
> Position: XXXX
> Employer: XXXX
> Country: UNITED ARAB EMIRATES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. If this was October 2017, you would have got 15 points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> - sorry ... Ignore that. Will reply again.
Click to expand...

Yes. I think I was right. Your total relevant experience comes as 7 yrs 7 months. Consider your second employment in the list as 5 months (From Nov 2009 onwards) + the rest after that. Calculate yourself as well just to be sure.


----------



## manpan18

hghai7878 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Any help would be appreciated if someone provide advice of below case:
> PG: MCA (Passed out in 2004)
> Bachelors: B.Com
> Country: India
> 
> I am having 11.6 years of experience in software field and contemplating of 261313 code. Can someone advise how many years of exp will be deducted by ACS. I am curious to know because 4 years of exp was deducted by ACS for similar code (261313) for one of my batchmate and 3.5 years was deducted for another batch mate. Both were having similar education background.
> 
> Please assist.


Yes. It is safe to assume that 4 years will be deducted. If you are lucky (they find your subjects in MCA to be closely related to the nominated job) then may be 2 years. Also note that the deduction is from relevant experience (closely related to nominated job). That could be before or after your MCA. For example in my case they deducted 4 years out of which few years were before my MCA completion. Because I was working in closely related job even before my MCA. Good luck!


----------



## AV0209

Going through some of the latest posts, it is safe to assume that ACS is taking around 12-14 working days to provide with the results.

I submitted my application on 19th March, Sunday.. Its in "with assessor" phase from past 4 days.

Will update on subsequent progress.


----------



## Oz_man

AV0209 said:


> Going through some of the latest posts, it is safe to assume that ACS is taking around 12-14 working days to provide with the results.
> 
> I submitted my application on 19th March, Sunday.. Its in "with assessor" phase from past 4 days.
> 
> Will update on subsequent progress.


Yes, it usually takes around 15 days, the moment the status changes to 'In Progress' from ' with assesor' you can expect the result mail in you inbox within a day or two. I got my ACS assessed on 22nd March, had submitted it on 7th March.

Provided, your submitted application is assessment ready, if not, it may go back to stage 3.


----------



## Oz_man

manpan18 said:


> Yes. It is safe to assume that 4 years will be deducted. If you are lucky (they find your subjects in MCA to be closely related to the nominated job) then may be 2 years. Also note that the deduction is from relevant experience (closely related to nominated job). That could be before or after your MCA. For example in my case they deducted 4 years out of which few years were before my MCA completion. Because I was working in closely related job even before my MCA. Good luck!


I agree, It is better to assume ACS will deduct 4 years, I got my ACS asessment indicating my qualification is ICT Major and closely related to nominated occupation, but still they deducted 4 years from my overall experience, and I lost crucial 5 points by just 2 months, and another important point is skill select software will count number of days in your experience and NOT the month ( ex, if your last working day is Mar 1 then, you lose 30 days in your overall exp count and not count entire March as well), I observed it when I filed my skill select.


----------



## Oz_man

manpan18 said:


> Yes. I think I was right. Your total relevant experience comes as 7 yrs 7 months. Consider your second employment in the list as 5 months (From Nov 2009 onwards) + the rest after that. Calculate yourself as well just to be sure.


Thank you for response, I would like to share my experience, what actually happens in skill select, when I submitted my above experience

1) Skill Select will not ask to key in points( even if we calcualate), as it provides the total points can be claimed in the final step-automated.

2) Skill select will only ask to enter start ddmmyy and end ddmmyy of each skilled experience, I just clicked on the radio button provided to indicate if we claim points for respective experience or not

3) Most importantly, what I ignored was counting overall months and not days, this is what skill select does, it counts number of actual days and NOT months ( so in my case for all my experience which ended before end of month, i started losing that many days in my overall exp count)

End result of skill select software point compuation was it provided only 5 points!!, based on dates I entered based on ACS result letter for skilled exp.

Hope above helps, as i lost crucial additional 5 points in my overall exp, which I realised in my final step of EOI submission. Skill Select software automatically calculates all the points.


----------



## NB

Hi there

Just a quick question 

I have an ongoing job.
The reference letter from my existing employer has been issued in early Feb 2017 to facilitate my 457 visa

I will be applying for ACS assessment only in May 2017 after I have moved to Australia 

I will apply for 190 visa once the application for state sponsorship are open in VIC hopefully in July

My question is if I will get points in skill select only till Feb 2017 when my last reference was issued or till May 2017 when the ACS assessment has been done or till June 2017 as I will be applying in July 2017 ?

Cheers


----------



## manpan18

newbienz said:


> Hi there
> 
> Just a quick question
> 
> I have an ongoing job.
> The reference letter from my existing employer has been issued in early Feb 2017 to facilitate my 457 visa
> 
> I will be applying for ACS assessment only in May 2017 after I have moved to Australia
> 
> I will apply for 190 visa once the application for state sponsorship are open in VIC hopefully in July
> 
> My question is if I will get points in skill select only till Feb 2017 when my last reference was issued or till May 2017 when the ACS assessment has been done or till June 2017 as I will be applying in July 2017 ?
> 
> Cheers


Some guidelines/comments:
1. ACS will only consider your work experience till the date on your last reference letter that describes your current job responsibilities. So, unless you are planning to get a fresh letter in May, it does not matter whether you go for ACS now or later.
2. Assuming that ACS validates your work till Feb 2017, you should still be able to claim points till June if your circumstances do not change - you continue in the same job. You mentioned that you are moving to Australia and that will be considered a major change in your circumstances.
3. What I don't understand is you are currently employed with this AU employer but are not in AU?


----------



## NB

manpan18 said:


> Some guidelines/comments:
> 1. ACS will only consider your work experience till the date on your last reference letter that describes your current job responsibilities. So, unless you are planning to get a fresh letter in May, it does not matter whether you go for ACS now or later.
> 2. Assuming that ACS validates your work till Feb 2017, you should still be able to claim points till June if your circumstances do not change - you continue in the same job. You mentioned that you are moving to Australia and that will be considered a major change in your circumstances.
> 3. What I don't understand is you are currently employed with this AU employer but are not in AU?


Hi there

Let me clarify :

3. My company has offices both in NZ and Australia. 
I am presently working in NZ but I am transferred and will be relocating to Australia as soon as my 457 Visa comes through

2. If I continue to work for the same employer in Australia with the same job designation as in NZ, will it still be a major change in circumstances affecting my experience points claim ?
If so, Do you recommend that I get a fresh reference letter from my company, once I am in Melbourne and only then apply for the ACS assessment and subsequently the EOI ?

1. As I have over 9 years of experience, I am not bothered about a few months not being acknowledged by ACS, as long as I can get the point in skill select for working till June 2017

Cheers


----------



## manpan18

newbienz said:


> Hi there
> 
> Let me clarify :
> 
> 3. My company has offices both in NZ and Australia.
> I am presently working in NZ but I am transferred and will be relocating to Australia as soon as my 457 Visa comes through
> 
> 2. If I continue to work for the same employer in Australia with the same job designation as in NZ, will it still be a major change in circumstances affecting my experience points claim ?
> If so, Do you recommend that I get a fresh reference letter from my company, once I am in Melbourne and only then apply for the ACS assessment and subsequently the EOI ?
> 
> 1. As I have over 9 years of experience, I am not bothered about a few months not being acknowledged by ACS, as long as I can get the point in skill select for working till June 2017
> 
> Cheers


3. Ok
2. It will not be a major change in circumstances if your job profile and employer remains the same. A fresh letter will not hurt as you will not have the burden of proof once you lodge the EOI/application. If you get the ACS done now, you will have to prove later that with the changed country your job profile is still the same - that is only if you want to include that duration. If you are happy till February, then go ahead. Remember that ACS deducts 2 to 4 years from your overall work experience. So a few months might be crucial to make that 5 years mark. On what basis do they deduct? Based on your selected profession and how close your subjects of qualification were. They use the transcript for that.
1. As I said in previous point. Be prepared for 9 minus 4. If lucky then 9 minus 2. I know a person who did not get any deduction.

Hope it helps.


----------



## NB

manpan18 said:


> 3. Ok
> 2. It will not be a major change in circumstances if your job profile and employer remains the same. A fresh letter will not hurt as you will not have the burden of proof once you lodge the EOI/application. If you get the ACS done now, you will have to prove later that with the changed country your job profile is still the same - that is only if you want to include that duration. If you are happy till February, then go ahead. Remember that ACS deducts 2 to 4 years from your overall work experience. So a few months might be crucial to make that 5 years mark. On what basis do they deduct? Based on your selected profession and how close your subjects of qualification were. They use the transcript for that.
> 1. As I said in previous point. Be prepared for 9 minus 4. If lucky then 9 minus 2. I know a person who did not get any deduction.
> 
> Hope it helps.


Hi there

Let me give specific dates:

I have less then 8 years work experience and not 9 years as mentioned in my earlier post

I started working in India from Aug 2009 till Dec 2012 3 years 5 months
I got a job in NZ in Jan 2013 and worked till till April 2017 4 years and 4 months
May 2017 to June 2017 NZ employer in Australia 0 years and 2 months

I have done Bachelor of Engineering in Telecommunications in India. 4 year course.

So is it better to get a fresh Reference letter from my employer after joining Melbourne office so that it covers my entire NZ work and a few days in Australia?

I will be applying for assessment as Software Engineer and more then 80% of my Duties and responsibilities get Anzsco Code 261313

So what do you recommend ?
I should apply for ACS assessment only after joining Melbourne office so that the issue of proving my Australia role is eliminated 

How many points do you think I will get for my Degree and Experience?
If required I will submit the application for PR after Aug 2017 in case a substantial years are deducted from my experience by ACS

Cheers


----------



## NB

Continuing from the post above :

As I would be already working in Australia on a 457 visa and I have no intention whatsoever of changing jobs in the near future, i get no advantage as such employment wise by having a PR.
I am prepared to wait for some time in lodging my EOI, if it increases my chances of getting an invite and grant of PR thereafter

The only drawback is that without a PR, I can't buy a house without paying higher Registration charges and will also have difficulty in getting a Bank loan sanction 
Otherwise I would have preferred to wait for 2 years and applied through the ENS 457 pathway which I think requires considerably less paper work as compared to regular 189/190 application 

Cheers


----------



## manpan18

newbienz said:


> manpan18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Ok
> 2. It will not be a major change in circumstances if your job profile and employer remains the same. A fresh letter will not hurt as you will not have the burden of proof once you lodge the EOI/application. If you get the ACS done now, you will have to prove later that with the changed country your job profile is still the same - that is only if you want to include that duration. If you are happy till February, then go ahead. Remember that ACS deducts 2 to 4 years from your overall work experience. So a few months might be crucial to make that 5 years mark. On what basis do they deduct? Based on your selected profession and how close your subjects of qualification were. They use the transcript for that.
> 1. As I said in previous point. Be prepared for 9 minus 4. If lucky then 9 minus 2. I know a person who did not get any deduction.
> 
> Hope it helps.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there
> 
> Let me give specific dates:
> 
> I have less then 8 years work experience and not 9 years as mentioned in my earlier post
> 
> I started working in India from Aug 2009 till Dec 2012 3 years 5 months
> I got a job in NZ in Jan 2013 and worked till till April 2017 4 years and 4 months
> May 2017 to June 2017 NZ employer in Australia 0 years and 2 months
> 
> I have done Bachelor of Engineering in Telecommunications in India. 4 year course.
> 
> So is it better to get a fresh Reference letter from my employer after joining Melbourne office so that it covers my entire NZ work and a few days in Australia?
> 
> I will be applying for assessment as Software Engineer and more then 80% of my Duties and responsibilities get Anzsco Code 261313
> 
> So what do you recommend ?
> I should apply for ACS assessment only after joining Melbourne office so that the issue of proving my Australia role is eliminated
> 
> How many points do you think I will get for my Degree and Experience?
> If required I will submit the application for PR after Aug 2017 in case a substantial years are deducted from my experience by ACS
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...




newbienz said:


> Continuing from the post above :
> 
> As I would be already working in Australia on a 457 visa and I have no intention whatsoever of changing jobs in the near future, i get no advantage as such employment wise by having a PR.
> I am prepared to wait for some time in lodging my EOI, if it increases my chances of getting an invite and grant of PR thereafter
> 
> The only drawback is that without a PR, I can't buy a house without paying higher Registration charges and will also have difficulty in getting a Bank loan sanction
> Otherwise I would have preferred to wait for 2 years and applied through the ENS 457 pathway which I think requires considerably less paper work as compared to regular 189/190 application
> 
> Cheers


So in August 2017 you will have 8 years of experience. Your degree is in telecommunication and would mean a deduction of 4 years, unless your transcript shows most of the subjects from computer field, in which case there will be either 2 or 0 years of deduction. You can check how many points you will make from the border.gov.au site. You should try and achieve 65+ points to get an invite these days. It will be more clear when to apply after you have calculated your points. You get different points for 3, 5 and 8 years of experience. Bachelor degree also gets you decent points which is same as Masters degree so you are good there.


----------



## AV0209

Oz_man said:


> Yes, it usually takes around 15 days, the moment the status changes to 'In Progress' from ' with assesor' you can expect the result mail in you inbox within a day or two. I got my ACS assessed on 22nd March, had submitted it on 7th March.
> 
> Provided, your submitted application is assessment ready, if not, it may go back to stage 3.



Hi All,

Got ACS result this morning.
Went as per my expectations and they deducted two years out of my experience for Software Engrr job code.

Just to recapitulate the timeline - I submitted ACS application on 19th March and got result on 3rd April. So ~ 15 days is what they are taking.
Also, my case was decision ready!

Thanks.


----------



## RUIS

Hi All,

Can someone guide me on below:
I submitted the HR Letter of Completion for my Summer Internship of 3.5 months as one of the HR Reference Letters.

Now, ACS has asked for additional documents:
Certified copy of detailed employer references from <Company Name> (needs all of the below information in the reference) 

My Summer Intern company may not issue a Reference Letter in the required Format. 

Can I inform ACS the same and ask them to not consider this experience and how can I do that?

Any guidance on this will be really helpful.


----------



## manpan18

RUIS said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone guide me on below:
> I submitted the HR Letter of Completion for my Summer Internship of 3.5 months as one of the HR Reference Letters.
> 
> Now, ACS has asked for additional documents:
> Certified copy of detailed employer references from <Company Name> (needs all of the below information in the reference)
> 
> My Summer Intern company may not issue a Reference Letter in the required Format.
> 
> Can I inform ACS the same and ask them to not consider this experience and how can I do that?
> 
> Any guidance on this will be really helpful.


Yes you can. Not sure on what basis they choose to ask for more documents. Normally they would mark it as not assessed or something. Just reply to the email you got from them and tell them that you are not in position to obtain the reference letter from them.


----------



## RUIS

manpan18 said:


> Yes you can. Not sure on what basis they choose to ask for more documents. Normally they would mark it as not assessed or something. Just reply to the email you got from them and tell them that you are not in position to obtain the reference letter from them.


Thanks I shall reply to the e-mail.
Hope that helps.
Thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## vasantth

vivek_ntm said:


> Hi Vasanth,
> 
> For reference letter you can have one letter from same company but must state the locations, durations and role clearly. Example Role A: Location: XX, Duration : From xx to xx, Role: B etc,There is no need for separate letter for same company and same person signing.
> 
> My profile and experience is similar to you, Mechanical engineering grad but in IT for 10years. When I submitted to ACS, they asked me to convert my application to RPL. Which I did and got positive assessment. However, they deducted 6 years of my experience as my graduation is from non-ICT. So you may have to submit RPL project reports. Good Luck!
> 
> Vivek


Thanks for your reply. Do i need to submit RPL project reports for all my 11 years experience?

Regards,
V


----------



## NB

I have done Bachelor of Engineering in Telecommunications from VTU India (4 Years Course)

I remember reading in this Thread that this Degree is accepted as a ICT Major for Assessment under ANZSCO Code 261313 Software Engineer

Can anyone please confirm the same and how many years of experience are deducted for AQF ?

Cheers


----------



## manpan18

2 to 4 years


----------



## NB

manpan18 said:


> 2 to 4 years


Have you graduated in Telecommunication Engineering and completed Assessment by ACS ? 
Was the Course accepted as ICT Major ?

Which ANZSCO Code did you apply under ?

How many years were deducted for you ?

Cheers


----------



## alexttan

Hi Senior,

I have Total working 7 years experience in manufacturing. My duties are some related to the occupation ICT Business Analyst/System analyst. But the job title is not. 

My bachelor degree is computer management system. 

Detailed Experience Timeline
1. 2007 -2009 (2 year) - Business development in manufacturing
2. 2009 -2014 (5 year) - Worked as Operation manager
3. 2014 - 2017 (almost 3.5 years) - Study master in IT

Would like to ask senior that whether I can apply for the ACS assessment? 


Thanks


----------



## jatin1011

Hi Guys,

My brother will be completing 5 years of employment in his current organization in June 2017. Considering initial 2 years will be deducted in ACS assessment. Should we go for his ACS assessment post completing 5 years in organization or we can go for ACS now also and lodge the Interest after completing 5 years of employment i.e. in June 2017?
He needs 5 points for the employment too. 
Also if he gets his ACS assessment done now then how will Authorities know know that he is still with the same organization and has actually completed 5 years of employment in June 2017 as his Roles and Responsibilities letter will be dated in this month i.e. April 2017? Will that pose any issue in getting the direct grant?

Regards,
Jatin


----------



## manpan18

jatin1011 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My brother will be completing 5 years of employment in his current organization in June 2017. Considering initial 2 years will be deducted in ACS assessment. Should we go for his ACS assessment post completing 5 years in organization or we can go for ACS now also and lodge the Interest after completing 5 years of employment i.e. in June 2017?
> He needs 5 points for the employment too.
> Also if he gets his ACS assessment done now then how will Authorities know know that he is still with the same organization and has actually completed 5 years of employment in June 2017 as his Roles and Responsibilities letter will be dated in this month i.e. April 2017? Will that pose any issue in getting the direct grant?
> 
> Regards,
> Jatin


Although going for ACS in June will be a safe bet, if there is a pressing need you can go for it now. A salary slip from June will prove that you are in the same organisation and doing the same job provided the salary slip shows the designation.

Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Strikeforce

Hi,

I am an electronics and telecommunications bachelor and I have experience of 8 years, first 4 years was in a telecommunication company but working in IT department as a consultant and 4 years in an proper IT firm again working as an consultant.

I am applying for ICT business analyst.

How many years of experience is going to be deducted as per you guys experience?

If Anyone with the similar case, please put some light on this question.

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

Strikeforce said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am an electronics and telecommunications bachelor and I have experience of 8 years, first 4 years was in a telecommunication company but working in IT department as a consultant and 4 years in an proper IT firm again working as an consultant.
> 
> I am applying for ICT business analyst.
> 
> How many years of experience is going to be deducted as per you guys experience?
> 
> If Anyone with the similar case, please put some light on this question.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would suggest you go through Engineers Australia as you might not get any education point if you go through ACS.

Also since your degree looks like its not relevant to ICT, you will have to go through RPL I think and this requires 6 years of experience which you don't have.

If you manage to get ACS assessment, you will only have 30 age + 10 PTE. ACS will probably give you nothing as your degree is not relevant and hence all 4 years will be deducted for sure.

With EA, you stand to get some education points whether 15 or 10.

In any case, you will need 65 points to apply. So, do your calculation which one is better or get both assessment done and apply two EOI.

This two thread will help you answer a lot of your questions

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1247281-educational-assessment.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia-engineering-cdr-path-questions.html


----------



## manpan18

Strikeforce said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am an electronics and telecommunications bachelor and I have experience of 8 years, first 4 years was in a telecommunication company but working in IT department as a consultant and 4 years in an proper IT firm again working as an consultant.
> 
> I am applying for ICT business analyst.
> 
> How many years of experience is going to be deducted as per you guys experience?
> 
> If Anyone with the similar case, please put some light on this question.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


4 years

Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## scorpion24

Strikeforce said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am an electronics and telecommunications bachelor and I have experience of 8 years, first 4 years was in a telecommunication company but working in IT department as a consultant and 4 years in an proper IT firm again working as an consultant.
> 
> I am applying for ICT business analyst.
> 
> How many years of experience is going to be deducted as per you guys experience?
> 
> If Anyone with the similar case, please put some light on this question.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Strikeforce,

Electronics & Telecommunication bachelors will be assessed positively by ACS with 4 years of experience deduction. I got my partner skills assessed yesterday in Electronics & Instrumentation with 4 years deduction. I think for you also, I expect 4 years deduction. More ever skill assessment should be done for your chosen occupation and hence with the relevant authority. For ICT Business Analyst, Its ACS.

JFYI, I have done Electronics & Communication Engg course and filed for skill assessment with ACS for Software Engineer occupation and waiting for the results.


----------



## andreyx108b

Strikeforce said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am an electronics and telecommunications bachelor and I have experience of 8 years, first 4 years was in a telecommunication company but working in IT department as a consultant and 4 years in an proper IT firm again working as an consultant.
> 
> I am applying for ICT business analyst.
> 
> How many years of experience is going to be deducted as per you guys experience?
> 
> If Anyone with the similar case, please put some light on this question.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




What type of firm is irrelevant, i worked as a BA in facilities management company (office cleaning). Your degree i think (not sure 100%) is related to the IT field so 2 years seem to be appropriate number of years. However, again it depends on your course of study modules and job duties 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Strikeforce

zaback21 said:


> I would suggest you go through Engineers Australia as you might not get any education point if you go through ACS.
> 
> Also since your degree looks like its not relevant to ICT, you will have to go through RPL I think and this requires 6 years of experience which you don't have.
> 
> If you manage to get ACS assessment, you will only have 30 age + 10 PTE. ACS will probably give you nothing as your degree is not relevant and hence all 4 years will be deducted for sure.
> 
> With EA, you stand to get some education points whether 15 or 10.
> 
> In any case, you will need 65 points to apply. So, do your calculation which one is better or get both assessment done and apply two EOI.
> 
> This two thread will help you answer a lot of your questions
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1247281-educational-assessment.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia-engineering-cdr-path-questions.html




Thanks buddy for your valuable inputs.. I think I can get assessed for the skill I am applying to.. that means ACS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Strikeforce

manpan18 said:


> 4 years
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk




Hi,

That means I still got 4 years of experience so will I get the 5 points for experience?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Strikeforce

scorpion24 said:


> Strikeforce,
> 
> 
> 
> Electronics & Telecommunication bachelors will be assessed positively by ACS with 4 years of experience deduction. I got my partner skills assessed yesterday in Electronics & Instrumentation with 4 years deduction. I think for you also, I expect 4 years deduction. More ever skill assessment should be done for your chosen occupation and hence with the relevant authority. For ICT Business Analyst, Its ACS.
> 
> 
> 
> JFYI, I have done Electronics & Communication Engg course and filed for skill assessment with ACS for Software Engineer occupation and waiting for the results.




Hi,

So can I expect that I can claim the 5 points for experience for the other 4 years?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Strikeforce

andreyx108b said:


> What type of firm is irrelevant, i worked as a BA in facilities management company (office cleaning). Your degree i think (not sure 100%) is related to the IT field so 2 years seem to be appropriate number of years. However, again it depends on your course of study modules and job duties
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks buddy.. my opinion resonates with yours.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manpan18

Strikeforce said:


> Hi,
> 
> That means I still got 4 years of experience so will I get the 5 points for experience?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

All,

Just got the below ACS completion mail:

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the
ANZSCO Code.

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Engineering in Computer Engineering from 'XXXXXXX UNIVERSITY'
completed July 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major
in computing.

The following employment after June 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.

My query - I believe this means 1st July 2017 I complete 5 years right and will have 10 points on 1st July 2017 ?
Someone please confirm


----------



## zaback21

rahagarw said:


> All,
> 
> Just got the below ACS completion mail:
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the
> ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Engineering in Computer Engineering from 'XXXXXXX UNIVERSITY'
> completed July 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major
> in computing.
> 
> The following employment after June 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
> level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> My query - I believe this means 1st July 2017 I complete 5 years right and will have 10 points on 1st July 2017 ?
> Someone please confirm


Yes. Just leave the To Date blank and it EOI will automatically update and give you points on 1st July 2017.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

zaback21 said:


> Yes. Just leave the To Date blank and it EOI will automatically update and give you points on 1st July 2017.


Perfect, thanks a lot.

ACS result then is in line with expectations , no surprises there. 

Will quickly submit my EOI then for 189, just hoping a magic happens, they sometimes go over the quota as well  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

rahagarw said:


> Perfect, thanks a lot.
> 
> ACS result then is in line with expectations , no surprises there.
> 
> Will quickly submit my EOI then for 189, just hoping a magic happens, they sometimes go over the quota as well
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


With 70 points. you will get your invite on 1st July. 75 points will probably not be required, but the more the merrier.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

zaback21 said:


> With 70 points. you will get your invite on 1st July. 75 points will probably not be required, but the more the merrier.


Fingers crossed matey... 5th July is their first round... I will have 75 points by 2nd July.

Hopefully 189 BA shall happen then 

So tempted to go for 190 but holding my horses :/

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## devalkhatri

Dear Friends,

I have completed my BCA (3 years computer programming degree) in 2013.
I've got overall 4.5years experience out of which 3.5 years is into IT consulting.
From Aug 2013-April 2015, I worked as a Robotic Process Automation Expert.
From May 2015 - June 2016, I worked onsite as an IT field sales executive.
From July 2016 - March 2017, I'm again working as a Robotic Process Automation expert.
All these profiles were more into IT sales.

Recently, IT software Sales Rep category was removed from the SOL List.
I don't have 5 years work ex yet.

I'm not sure which ACS Occupation should I apply for?
ICT Business Analyst looks a bit familiar to the roles and responsibilities I've carried throughout my work experience. However, recently a person living in Australia suggested I should try for something more technical since ICT Business Analyst is more functional role.

My job responsibilities include - 
Providing Product Demo Online
Solution Architecture
RPA awareness
RPA Training
RPA Technical Support
Selling Licenses and services
Account Management
Delivery Management
Project Management

This versatile role gives me a leverage to play around a bit with all of my work experience.

*Please suggest which category should I assess my degree and work ex for?*
I've got 79 each in PTE.


----------



## andreyx108b

rahagarw said:


> All,
> 
> 
> 
> Just got the below ACS completion mail:
> 
> 
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the
> 
> ANZSCO Code.
> 
> 
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Bachelor of Engineering in Computer Engineering from 'XXXXXXX UNIVERSITY'
> 
> completed July 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major
> 
> in computing.
> 
> 
> 
> The following employment after June 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
> 
> level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> 
> 
> My query - I believe this means 1st July 2017 I complete 5 years right and will have 10 points on 1st July 2017 ?
> 
> Someone please confirm




Yes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scorpion24

Strikeforce said:


> Hi,
> 
> So can I expect that I can claim the 5 points for experience for the other 4 years?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Strikeforce,

Today I got assessed positively by ACS. My ANZSCO code is 261313. My course is bachelors in Electronics & Communication Engg. ACS reduced 4 years as I mentioned before.

I am sure for you also it would be the same. Good luck.


----------



## Strikeforce

scorpion24 said:


> Strikeforce,
> 
> 
> 
> Today I got assessed positively by ACS. My ANZSCO code is 261313. My course is bachelors in Electronics & Communication Engg. ACS reduced 4 years as I mentioned before.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure for you also it would be the same. Good luck.




Thanks buddy.. it's good to hear.. congratulations


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

scorpion24 said:


> Strikeforce,
> 
> Today I got assessed positively by ACS. My ANZSCO code is 261313. My course is bachelors in Electronics & Communication Engg. ACS reduced 4 years as I mentioned before.
> 
> I am sure for you also it would be the same. Good luck.


Congrats ! How much were you given in Education points ? AQF Bachelor Degree or Associate/Diploma ?


----------



## scorpion24

zaback21 said:


> Congrats ! How much were you given in Education points ? AQF Bachelor Degree or Associate/Diploma ?


Hi Zaback21,

Its assessed as "AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing". So I can claim 15 points for the education.

In general the Bachelor degrees in Engineering offered by Indian universities fall under AQF Bachelor Degree. Based on the % of ICT content of the courses such as Computer Science/Information Technology/Electronics & Communication/Electrical & Electronics/Electronics & Instrumentation/Mechanical etc; they will be categorized as ICT major/ICT Minor which decides the no of years of experience deduction. I see many examples of the aspirants in these forums having Bachelors in Mechanical & Electrical Engg and assessed as AQF Bachelor Degree + ICT Major


----------



## zaback21

scorpion24 said:


> Hi Zaback21,
> 
> Its assessed as "AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing". So I can claim 15 points for the education.
> 
> In general the Bachelor degrees in Engineering offered by Indian universities fall under AQF Bachelor Degree. Based on the % of ICT content of the courses such as Computer Science/Information Technology/Electronics & Communication/Electrical & Electronics/Electronics & Instrumentation/Mechanical etc; they will be categorized as ICT major/ICT Minor which decides the no of years of experience deduction. I see many examples of the aspirants in these forums having Bachelors in Mechanical & Electrical Engg and assessed as AQF Bachelor Degree + ICT Major


That's great to know. One guy got no education points and he was Chemical Engineer which is almost 80-90% Mechanical Engineer. I haven't seen any Mechanical going ACS and getting education points, so I will assume your word.


----------



## rpalni

Hi Friends, Just received my ACS result +ve, 2 year deducted. I have one query, I have done BSC, PGDCA, MSC (Computer Science) and then MCA. So, in my ACS certificate they mentioned PGDCA, MSC and MCA as Major in Computing but didn't mentioned anything about BSC. Is this normal?

For reference please find details mentioned in ACS Result:

-----
Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:

Your Master of Computer Applications from Kurukshetra University completed May 2006 has
been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.

Your Master of Science (Computer Science - Software) from Kurukshetra University completed
May 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in
computing.

Your Post Graduate Diploma in Computer Applications from Kurukshetra University completed
May 2004 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Graduate Diploma with a major in
computing.
---------------


----------



## manpan18

rpalni said:


> Hi Friends, Just received my ACS result +ve, 2 year deducted. I have one query, I have done BSC, PGDCA, MSC (Computer Science) and then MCA. So, in my ACS certificate they mentioned PGDCA, MSC and MCA as Major in Computing but didn't mentioned anything about BSC. Is this normal?
> 
> For reference please find details mentioned in ACS Result:
> 
> -----
> Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Master of Computer Applications from Kurukshetra University completed May 2006 has
> been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> Your Master of Science (Computer Science - Software) from Kurukshetra University completed
> May 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in
> computing.
> 
> Your Post Graduate Diploma in Computer Applications from Kurukshetra University completed
> May 2004 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Graduate Diploma with a major in
> computing.
> ---------------


Yes. Don't worry about it.


----------



## madhu_s1

*Need help on ACS response*

Hi experts in this group,

I applied for ACS and they have told me *"Your skills assessment xxxxxxx has been assessed as NOT closely related to the nominated ANZSCO code. The assessor has made a recommendation that your application is suitable for ANZSCO code 135112 or 263212."*. The nominated code was 261111.

Here is overview of my profile:

Age - 25 points
Qualification - 15 points (BE Computer Science)
English language ability - 20 points (PTE-A scores: L:90; R:90; S:90; W:90)
Experience - I have 16+ overall experience in IT and was hoping to get 15 points, landing at a comfortable 75 for 189 (80 for 190) . Out of 16+ yrs, from 2006 end, I have played Project / program manager roles in IT Infrastructure and IT support services. Designations have been in those lines too (although they say designations dont matter). I had prepared emp ref letters with ICT BA keywords and submitted but looks like they weren't convinced.

I responded to them agreeing for ICT PM (135112) and paid 200AUD. It's been a week but status still shows awaiting reply. Was there a need to provide any more justifications or attach any more evidence/ docs? Please help somebody....

__________________
ANZSCO	: 261111?? or 135112?
ACS Applied : 31-Mar-17
ACS Outcome : On hold on 10-Apr-17, recommended 135112 or 263212 instead. Have responded 135112 and waiting.
PTE A : 22-Mar-2017 (L:90; R:90; S:90; W:90)


----------



## NB

madhu_s1 said:


> Hi experts in this group,
> 
> I applied for ACS and they have told me *"Your skills assessment xxxxxxx has been assessed as NOT closely related to the nominated ANZSCO code. The assessor has made a recommendation that your application is suitable for ANZSCO code 135112 or 263212."*. The nominated code was 261111.
> 
> Here is overview of my profile:
> 
> Age - 25 points
> Qualification - 15 points (BE Computer Science)
> English language ability - 20 points (PTE-A scores: L:90; R:90; S:90; W:90)
> Experience - I have 16+ overall experience in IT and was hoping to get 15 points, landing at a comfortable 75 for 189 (80 for 190) . Out of 16+ yrs, from 2006 end, I have played Project / program manager roles in IT Infrastructure and IT support services. Designations have been in those lines too (although they say designations dont matter). I had prepared emp ref letters with ICT BA keywords and submitted but looks like they weren't convinced.
> 
> I responded to them agreeing for ICT PM (135112) and paid 200AUD. It's been a week but status still shows awaiting reply. Was there a need to provide any more justifications or attach any more evidence/ docs? Please help somebody....
> 
> __________________
> ANZSCO	: 261111?? or 135112?
> ACS Applied : 31-Mar-17
> ACS Outcome : On hold on 10-Apr-17, recommended 135112 or 263212 instead. Have responded 135112 and waiting.
> PTE A : 22-Mar-2017 (L:90; R:90; S:90; W:90)


I Think u can send them an email reminding them that you have accepted their recommendations and that you have made the 200$ fee payment.
If you have any confirmation of the payment made, you can attach the same

Ask them to confirm that they have received this payment and information and nothing else is pending to be done at your end

Cheers


----------



## rpalni

manpan18 said:


> rpalni said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Friends, Just received my ACS result +ve, 2 year deducted. I have one query, I have done BSC, PGDCA, MSC (Computer Science) and then MCA. So, in my ACS certificate they mentioned PGDCA, MSC and MCA as Major in Computing but didn't mentioned anything about BSC. Is this normal?
> 
> For reference please find details mentioned in ACS Result:
> 
> -----
> Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Master of Computer Applications from Kurukshetra University completed May 2006 has
> been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> Your Master of Science (Computer Science - Software) from Kurukshetra University completed
> May 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in
> computing.
> 
> Your Post Graduate Diploma in Computer Applications from Kurukshetra University completed
> May 2004 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Graduate Diploma with a major in
> computing.
> ---------------
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Don't worry about it.
Click to expand...

Thanks for reply.
You mean I can claim 15 points of education?


----------



## Agressive_OZ

Dear All

I have a query please. 

I got my ACS done for System Analyst on 27-JAN-16 which will expire on 27-JAN-18. I have submitted my EOI with 65 points for 189, but the wait queue is very long and 261112 is not showing some good signs as the queue is filled with 70 pointers.

Can I get my ACS done again under analyst programmer as i did it before in 2011 as well. And the main reason to get it done is that existing queue is very bad.. Can i give this as a justification?

Kindly suggest?


----------



## andreyx108b

rpalni said:


> Hi Friends, Just received my ACS result +ve, 2 year deducted. I have one query, I have done BSC, PGDCA, MSC (Computer Science) and then MCA. So, in my ACS certificate they mentioned PGDCA, MSC and MCA as Major in Computing but didn't mentioned anything about BSC. Is this normal?
> 
> For reference please find details mentioned in ACS Result:
> 
> -----
> Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Master of Computer Applications from Kurukshetra University completed May 2006 has
> been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> Your Master of Science (Computer Science - Software) from Kurukshetra University completed
> May 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in
> computing.
> 
> Your Post Graduate Diploma in Computer Applications from Kurukshetra University completed
> May 2004 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Graduate Diploma with a major in
> computing.
> ---------------




Congrats.

Seem correct. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manpan18

rpalni said:


> manpan18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rpalni said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Friends, Just received my ACS result +ve, 2 year deducted. I have one query, I have done BSC, PGDCA, MSC (Computer Science) and then MCA. So, in my ACS certificate they mentioned PGDCA, MSC and MCA as Major in Computing but didn't mentioned anything about BSC. Is this normal?
> 
> For reference please find details mentioned in ACS Result:
> 
> -----
> Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Master of Computer Applications from Kurukshetra University completed May 2006 has
> been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> Your Master of Science (Computer Science - Software) from Kurukshetra University completed
> May 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in
> computing.
> 
> Your Post Graduate Diploma in Computer Applications from Kurukshetra University completed
> May 2004 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Graduate Diploma with a major in
> computing.
> ---------------
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Don't worry about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for reply.
> You mean I can claim 15 points of education?
Click to expand...

Why not?


----------



## rpalni

manpan18 said:


> Why not?


Thanks for reply.


----------



## tharindu247

*multiplexing and de-multiplexing*

How do multiplexing and de-multiplexing differ from encapsulation and decapsulation


----------



## Dmitry1987

Hi guys, 
I'm about to collect my last reference letter from most early job 7 years ago, and I worked with them 7 months, then was abroad for 1 year (vacation/freelance), but their HR is good friend of mine and she agrees to both write me 1 year 7 months in reference letter, AND ready to answer a phone call saying ACS representatives I was employed longer than I really was (thus helping me to hide the fact I had a freelancing break for 1 year before my next job. scoring the needed 5 years exp which otherwise I don't pass the 60 points). We can also print the payslips for all period, not an issue (on company letterhead and whatever).

What do you think, will ACS dig deeper that having a call with my HR manager? (both she, and the CTO are my friends[Israel is a small country, I was in army with the CTO  ], and both will answer a call confirming 'slightly modified' dates  )

So, I wonder how risky is it, will the 'truth' with dates be revealed during visa application check (the entry/exit from country is visible of course), or I can trick ACS a bit, to score the points, while still writing true info about entry/exit days in later visa application?

I know it sounds corrupt, and being in Au myself I'd personally answer such question "hey dude <*SNIP*> you, stay where you are, and don't come to Oz, we don't need such corruption here!" lol

But the point is I have nothing to lose, because without this extra year confirmed, I just don't pass the 60 points...

What do you think? the trick might succeed, or I need to wait another year and try again with legit full 7 years exp? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kaju

Dmitry1987 said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm about to collect my last reference letter from most early job 7 years ago, and I worked with them 7 months, then was abroad for 1 year (vacation/freelance), but their HR is good friend of mine and she agrees to both write me 1 year 7 months in reference letter, AND ready to answer a phone call saying ACS representatives I was employed longer than I really was (thus helping me to hide the fact I had a freelancing break for 1 year before my next job. scoring the needed 5 years exp which otherwise I don't pass the 60 points). We can also print the payslips for all period, not an issue (on company letterhead and whatever).
> 
> What do you think, will ACS dig deeper that having a call with my HR manager? (both she, and the CTO are my friends[Israel is a small country, I was in army with the CTO  ], and both will answer a call confirming 'slightly modified' dates  )
> 
> So, I wonder how risky is it, will the 'truth' with dates be revealed during visa application check (the entry/exit from country is visible of course), or I can trick ACS a bit, to score the points, while still writing true info about entry/exit days in later visa application?
> 
> I know it sounds corrupt, and being in Au myself I'd personally answer such question "hey dude <*SNIP*> you, stay where you are, and don't come to Oz, we don't need such corruption here!" lol
> 
> But the point is I have nothing to lose, because without this extra year confirmed, I just don't pass the 60 points...
> 
> What do you think? the trick might succeed, or I need to wait another year and try again with legit full 7 years exp?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


You (and the HR manager) would have quite a bit to lose actually. Don't even think about it - the issues if you are ever found out are not worth it.


----------



## Dmitry1987

Thanks @kaju , but what might be the issues really? We can write I worked for them remotely from abroad - luckily the specialty allows it (developer), so the fact I was abroad will be legit.

The only thing is the forged payslips for extra dates  which can be an issue... 

This question basically asks for real experience of others who slightly modified either their CV or references (don't tell me nobody did that  cmon. For example, in Israel it's very common to cheat a bit in your CV adding more stuff than you really know, hoping to get an interview passing the first filtering [like adding extra keywords, of tech you didn't even worked with, but know how to talk about this tech, like hadoop,spark,deep learning,AI,whatever])

So did anyone heard horror stories about rejected applications/other consequences, when slightly modified truth was presented to ACS/Visa application? And were there people who successfully tricked the assessment a bit?

I know it's a sensitive topic for many who can't stand cheating in any way in any aspect of life, but please ignore it in this case, don't get mad  . 
(if we Israelis were all that polite and law obeying, we'd not have a country now. And not have been alive most of us probably, after 1940  , so it's part of our survival instinct lol, to use 'all means' good or bad, to reach our goals no matter what)


----------



## kaju

Dmitry1987 said:


> Thanks @kaju , but what might be the issues really? We can write I worked for them remotely from abroad - luckily the specialty allows it (developer), so the fact I was abroad will be legit.
> 
> The only thing is the forged payslips for extra dates  which can be an issue...
> 
> This question basically asks for real experience of others who slightly modified either their CV or references (don't tell me nobody did that  cmon. For example, in Israel it's very common to cheat a bit in your CV adding more stuff than you really know, hoping to get an interview passing the first filtering [like adding extra keywords, of tech you didn't even worked with, but know how to talk about this tech, like hadoop,spark,deep learning,AI,whatever])
> 
> So did anyone heard horror stories about rejected applications/other consequences, when slightly modified truth was presented to ACS/Visa application? And were there people who successfully tricked the assessment a bit?
> 
> I know it's a sensitive topic for many who can't stand cheating in any way in any aspect of life, but please ignore it in this case, don't get mad  .
> (if we Israelis were all that polite and law obeying, we'd not have a country now. And not have been alive most of us probably, after 1940  , so it's part of our survival instinct lol, to use 'all means' good or bad, to reach our goals no matter what)


Cheating in a CV happens here too - but giving false information to the Government is another thing altogether. 

Thing is, all it takes is for someone to tell DIBP, or for them to find out, or for security agencies to find out if they do a security check. They do have Compliance investigators. Something as simple as them checking and the HR Manager not being there on that day. Most people don't think they'll be found out till they are! 

It's not considered to be bending the truth, it's still classed as Migration Fraud - and it's not just against the law, it's actually a criminal offence in Australia if you're caught, both for you and for your HR Manager: MIGRATION ACT 1958 - SECT 234 False documents and false or misleading information etc. relating to non-citizens

If they found out, I'd guess you'd probably just have your visa cancelled and be barred from entering Australia for a few years, don't know about the HR person though.


----------



## Dmitry1987

Thanks @kaju ,
up to 10 years sounds bad enough of an issue =) . 

If I think of it, even if it passes all stages during ACS+Visa application, there's chance I'll forget about this in few years and apply to some govt company in Australia later, which will by protocols automatically dig a bit deeper and verify my history with Israeli tax authority etc' (maybe they have direct channels and partnerships to verify such info in other countries) and my butt will get hurt  

Good advice, I'd better stop thinking of cheating in such serious aspect as migration... 

Anyways would be nice to hear other opinions and stories, if anyone has to share (I doubt those who cheated will have the courage to share, but who knows...)

BTW, will ACS even recognize the 7 months? if I show them I was 7 months full-time, then a 'break' (I can't confirm freelance, as all was done through paypal, with tens of small clients and projects), or they need every period of employment to be at least 1 year?


----------



## kaju

Dmitry1987 said:


> Thanks @kaju ,
> up to 10 years sounds bad enough of an issue =) .
> 
> If I think of it, even if it passes all stages during ACS+Visa application, there's chance I'll forget about this in few years and apply to some govt company in Australia later, which will by protocols automatically dig a bit deeper and verify my history with Israeli tax authority etc' (maybe they have direct channels and partnerships to verify such info in other countries) and my butt will get hurt
> 
> Good advice, I'd better stop thinking of cheating in such serious aspect as migration...
> 
> Anyways would be nice to hear other opinions and stories, if anyone has to share (I doubt those who cheated will have the courage to share, but who knows...)
> 
> BTW, will ACS even recognize the 7 months? if I show them I was 7 months full-time, then a 'break' (I can't confirm freelance, as all was done through paypal, with tens of small clients and projects), or they need every period of employment to be at least 1 year?


Actually I didn't think of later Govt employment, fair point though. Others will have to help with what ACS recognises though - sorry!

Maybe you could ask them directly (no idea): [email protected]


----------



## ashraf_042

Hi experts,

I am already assessed as an Analyst Programmer (261311) by ACS.

They assessed my 4 years Bachelor Degree (completed on April,2008) as an AQF Associate Degree as it is from a section-2 university of Bangladesh. The ?Skill Level Requirement Met Date? is may,2013.

Recently I have completed (August,2016) a Masters Degree from a section-1 university.

Let?s say, it will be assessed positively as a Master?s degree with major in computing. In that case, will it affect my ?Skill Level Requirement Met Date?? Will my assessment result remain same for the work experiences? 

As per my current assessment?s outcome: AQF Associate Degree and 3+ years? experience provide me 10 + 5 points = 15 points. After deduction 5 years experience I still have 3 years and 10 months experience. If I wait 1+ years I will get another 5 points. But if they consider my Masters Degree and update the ?Skill Level Requirement Met Date? to August,2016 then I will not get any point for my experience.


----------



## mrIgor

ashraf_042 said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I am already assessed as an Analyst Programmer (261311) by ACS.
> 
> They assessed my 4 years Bachelor Degree (completed on April,2008) as an AQF Associate Degree as it is from a section-2 university of Bangladesh. The ?Skill Level Requirement Met Date? is may,2013.
> 
> Recently I have completed (August,2016) a Masters Degree from a section-1 university.
> 
> Let?s say, it will be assessed positively as a Master?s degree with major in computing. In that case, will it affect my ?Skill Level Requirement Met Date?? Will my assessment result remain same for the work experiences?
> 
> As per my current assessment?s outcome: AQF Associate Degree and 3+ years? experience provide me 10 + 5 points = 15 points. After deduction 5 years experience I still have 3 years and 10 months experience. If I wait 1+ years I will get another 5 points. But if they consider my Masters Degree and update the ?Skill Level Requirement Met Date? to August,2016 then I will not get any point for my experience.


Hi, 

What bachelor do you hold, computer science?


----------



## ashraf_042

Hi mrIgor,

It is "Computer Engineering", which is assessed as "major in computing"



mrIgor said:


> Hi,
> 
> What bachelor do you hold, computer science?


----------



## Undarmaag

Please advise me if you were in similar situation:

My degree matches with *261312 Developer Programmer*, and 7+ years of experience matches with this occupation as well.

But my recent 5 years experience matches with *263111 - Computer network and Systems engineer. *

If I proceed with Developer Programmer, will my experience in Computer network and Systems Engineer be useless? Will they count for "Skilled Employment" and eligible for migration points?

Please advise!

Thank you in advance


----------



## The_Joker

Undarmaag said:


> Please advise me if you were in similar situation:
> 
> My degree matches with *261312 Developer Programmer*, and 7+ years of experience matches with this occupation as well.
> 
> But my recent 5 years experience matches with *263111 - Computer network and Systems engineer. *
> 
> If I proceed with Developer Programmer, will my experience in Computer network and Systems Engineer be useless? Will they count for "Skilled Employment" and eligible for migration points?
> 
> Please advise!
> 
> Thank you in advance


Officially: Yes. Your experience of 263111 will be assessed as not suitable.
Unofficially: Write the main responsibilities in your reference letter such that you put programming and scripting that you must have done in your recent job on top of the list.

It all depends how your write your roles and responsibilities and get them signed from your company.

Joker


----------



## NB

While uploading the experience in ACS, i am having a doubt

The reference letter for my current job was issued in March 2017 and I am continuing in the same company in the same position
However, I could not apply then and am applying now.

There is no option to leave the to date blank in the webform so should I fill the date as March 2017( When the Reference letter was issued ) or May 2017, when I am submitting the form ?

Cheers


----------



## The_Joker

newbienz said:


> While uploading the experience in ACS, i am having a doubt
> 
> The reference letter for my current job was issued in March 2017 and I am continuing in the same company in the same position
> However, I could not apply then and am applying now.
> 
> There is no option to leave the to date blank in the webform so should I fill the date as March 2017( When the Reference letter was issued ) or May 2017, when I am submitting the form ?
> 
> Cheers


March 2017. They will consider the letter date or application date, whichever is earlier. Application date can be earlier in case you get the letter after ACS application. But in your case it is letter date.


----------



## vasu12

*ACS Renewal*

Please advise me on renewing ACS Skills Assessment:

I have applied for ACS Skills Assessment in 2014 and it is expired now, I will have to renew it. Please advise if I should go to Online Application Form and select the option "Linking to an Earlier" application or select "New application".

Also from last 1 year 6 months (overall 9 years exp.) I have been working in USA, please let me know if this would be any added advantage for me to get any additional points.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## mrIgor

Unbelievable how they play with us

"Your qualifications have been assessed as meeting the ACS educational requirements for this application type. However the assessor is suggesting your application to be changed to RPL for an earlier RMD. 
We would like to provide you the opportunity to change your application type to a Recognition of Prior Learning application (RPL).

To proceed with a RPL application, please complete the following actions:

Action No: 1 - Please submit an additional payment of $200.00 AUD. "


----------



## mrIgor

vasu12 said:


> Please advise me on renewing ACS Skills Assessment:
> 
> I have applied for ACS Skills Assessment in 2014 and it is expired now, I will have to renew it. Please advise if I should go to Online Application Form and select the option "Linking to an Earlier" application or select "New application".
> 
> Also from last 1 year 6 months (overall 9 years exp.) I have been working in USA, please let me know if this would be any added advantage for me to get any additional points.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


I linked mine and seems to be working


----------



## Inf_18

Hi Friends,

My wife is going to complete her 10 years of work experience in July 2017. We are going to apply for skill assessment now itself. But she is on maternity leave currently. We are having salary slips till march. Will ACS consider Statutory declaration and count experience till this month or will they consider till March only ?

Also, we had done her assessment in 2014, so does linking application makes it quick ?


----------



## abc-Australia

*enquiry*



bumba said:


> I got my ACS result letter today. Positive assessment under asco coode 2371-79 (C#) with MODL specification.
> 
> Now planning for state nomination, then apply for DIAC.


Hi there - May I bother you to share a detailed guideline as to how you went through this process of getting your degrees and experience assessed.

This will help everyone here... Thanks. Or, can you navigate me to the thread if you are aware of any here.


----------



## NB

Inf_18 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> My wife is going to complete her 10 years of work experience in July 2017. We are going to apply for skill assessment now itself. But she is on maternity leave currently. We are having salary slips till march. Will ACS consider Statutory declaration and count experience till this month or will they consider till March only ?
> 
> Also, we had done her assessment in 2014, so does linking application makes it quick ?


They will consider only till march when giving the assessment.

However, if your wife continues in the same RNR and designation and company, she can continue to get points for her experience after she rejoins work after her maternity leave.
The period that she is on maternity leave don't think will earn her points but I am not too sure.
You may like to recheck 

Cheers


----------



## Benz19

*Help*

Hi all, 

I have applied for ACS assessment on 10th June I have one year work experience as ICT system analyst code : 26112, I have 4 months experience in company no 1 and 11 months experience in company no 2 (both in Australia) combine together it's 15 months experience I have uploaded 

Completion letter of university 
Transitcrifts 
Reference letter from both companies 
And paid. 

What's the time frame like in June? Also does it sound straight forward for positive skill assessment 
Please share your thoughts and suggestions


----------



## theillusionist

Rahul_UK183 said:


> All,
> 
> Just got the below ACS completion mail:
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the
> ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Engineering in Computer Engineering from 'XXXXXXX UNIVERSITY'
> completed July 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major
> in computing.
> 
> The following employment after June 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
> level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> My query - I believe this means 1st July 2017 I complete 5 years right and will have 10 points on 1st July 2017 ?
> Someone please confirm


Hi Rahul,

Congratulations.

What happened between 2008 to 2012 ? No mention about that


----------



## Rahul_UK183

theillusionist said:


> Hi Rahul,
> 
> Congratulations.
> 
> What happened between 2008 to 2012 ? No mention about that


2008 to 2010 was MBA, which wasn't relevant as I had Engineering and relevant for BA.

2010 to 2012 was first 2 years of exp, which is deducted mandatory.

Hope this answers your query.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dmitry1987

Hi guys, does anybody know if MCITP certification (it's a renamed MCSE during years 2005-2012, which was renamed back to MCSE in 2013) is recognized by ACS? 

I mailed them and they said only during assessment process they can tell. While MCSE is recognized, I wonder if they will count my 2012 MCITP as "reached needed expertise level", then deduct 2 years, etc'. If they not, I'll study for the new MCSE but then my "reached pro" date will be 2017  and I'll never get to see drop bears in my life! coz I'm already 30 and in 2 years will be no chance to score the 60 points =( 

Does anybody heard of similar cases? if so, what was ACS decision, and overall how is their attitude towards those certifications? (do they try to reject applicants without uni degree, no matter what, using any excuse, or are they good people after all?  )

thanks


----------



## falcon22

I have applied for reassessment of ACS after 2.5 years with additional details of new jobs. Also, I update the employment reference letter of one of my previous employer with a new one, since their address was changed. I t also happens to account to most of my experience. The new letter I have uploaded contains single designation for the whole duration while the old letter which was used for 1st assessment contains couple of designations.

The 2nd designation lasted for 6 months and was not completely official since promotion letter was due to be issued when I left the company. The old HR issued the letter with both details. But this new letter was issued without the 2nd designation detail.

The RnR is almost the same except for couple of lines. The old assessment is still valid and positive. Will this new revised letter can cause issues. Looking for your feedback.


----------



## nmimsnew

My onsite payments were in foreign currency in my foreign bank account.[/QUOTE]
Hi, When I applied my ACS I didn't mention regarding my onsite exp. As my company reference letter didn't give those details. Could you please let me know if I have to contact ACS or shall I enter my onsite details in EOI and DIBP. I am little confused as someone said it doesn't matter.

Thanks.


----------



## nmimsnew

*ACS didn't mention onsite exp*

My onsite payments were in foreign currency in my foreign bank account.[/QUOTE]
Hi, When I applied my ACS I didn't mention regarding my onsite exp. As my company reference letter didn't give those details. Could you please let me know if I have to contact ACS or shall I enter my onsite details in EOI and DIBP. I am little confused as someone said it doesn't matter.

Thanks.





KeeDa said:


> I don't know of anyone with a similar case, but it is clearly mentioned in the ACS guidelines:
> 
> Each employment reference must contain:
> • Start and Finish Dates of Employment
> • Description of Duties Performed
> • Hours worked - Full time or Part time
> • *Country where Employment was completed*
> • Company Letterhead and signed by the author
> • Marked as a Certified Copy
> 
> If you haven't submitted the ACS application, I suggest you re-write the references to state where you worked during a particular employment period. You can split the employment periods based on projects or designation or location, or a mix of all, but ensure that you mention the location especially if it was in a different country. For instance, one of my title in the SD reads:
> 
> Dec.2004 - Dec.2006: Senior Software Engineer
> Locations: <City>, India, <City>, NZ (mm-yyyy to mm-yyyy), <City>, Israel (mm-yyyy to mm-yyyy).
> Roles & responsibilities:
> ...
> ...
> 
> ACS will evaluate based on the information you provide them. There is no other way for them to know otherwise, so if you submit your current reference as-is, it will pass assuming all the employment was in India.
> 
> *Edit:* I checked my ACS result, and although I had provided the details as given above, it still says Location: India. I don't know if this could be a problem with my visa application. I have mentioned locations as those other countries in my visa application whereas the ACS result says India for all of them. Those were onsite postings and the employer was still Indian though. Only time will tell now what happens regarding this discrepancy.


----------



## NB

nmimsnew said:


> My onsite payments were in foreign currency in my foreign bank account.


Hi, When I applied my ACS I didn't mention regarding my onsite exp. As my company reference letter didn't give those details. Could you please let me know if I have to contact ACS or shall I enter my onsite details in EOI and DIBP. I am little confused as someone said it doesn't matter.

Thanks.[/QUOTE]

You should have given all the employment details truthfully to ACS.
If the assessment is not completed as yet, please contact ACS on how you can submit the additional details
If you are not able to provide any proof, ACS will not consider it. That's all. They will not penalise you for it.

When applying for the visa you shall have to fill form 80 in which you will have to give details of your entire life from the date of your birth till the date you submit the form on what you did 
So the CO will find there is a discrepancy between the documents you submitted for assessment and your actual employment 

I don't know who has advised you that this doesn't matter, and Maybe he is right but If were in your shoes, I would have erred on the side of caution And given the details of the onsite experience 
The decision is yours 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

newbienz said:


> Hi, When I applied my ACS I didn't mention regarding my onsite exp. As my company reference letter didn't give those details. Could you please let me know if I have to contact ACS or shall I enter my onsite details in EOI and DIBP. I am little confused as someone said it doesn't matter.
> 
> Thanks.


You should have given all the employment details truthfully to ACS.
If the assessment is not completed as yet, please contact ACS on how you can submit the additional details
If you are not able to provide any proof, ACS will not consider it. That's all. They will not penalise you for it.

When applying for the visa you shall have to fill form 80 in which you will have to give details of your entire life from the date of your birth till the date you submit the form on what you did 
So the CO will find there is a discrepancy between the documents you submitted for assessment and your actual employment 

I don't know who has advised you that this doesn't matter, and Maybe he is right but If were in your shoes, I would have erred on the side of caution And given the details of the onsite experience 
The decision is yours 

Cheers[/QUOTE]



If you were employed for the same employer - regardless on site or offsite becomes irrelevant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

andreyx108b said:


> You should have given all the employment details truthfully to ACS.
> If the assessment is not completed as yet, please contact ACS on how you can submit the additional details
> If you are not able to provide any proof, ACS will not consider it. That's all. They will not penalise you for it.
> 
> When applying for the visa you shall have to fill form 80 in which you will have to give details of your entire life from the date of your birth till the date you submit the form on what you did
> So the CO will find there is a discrepancy between the documents you submitted for assessment and your actual employment
> 
> I don't know who has advised you that this doesn't matter, and Maybe he is right but If were in your shoes, I would have erred on the side of caution And given the details of the onsite experience
> The decision is yours
> 
> Cheers




If you were employed for the same employer - regardless on site or offsite becomes irrelevant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

ACS guidelines says that if you change countries, the same has to be reflected in the reference letter and thereby SD

"The country in which the employment was performed must be stated clearly in the reference. If you have worked in multiple countries for one company, the employment reference must clearly show the specific dates and corresponding locations where the employment was completed. An example of the required breakdown is provided in the example employment reference on the following page."

So you advise is not correct that the location is irrelevant


Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

newbienz said:


> If you were employed for the same employer - regardless on site or offsite becomes irrelevant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> ACS guidelines says that if you change countries, the same has to be reflected in the reference letter and thereby SD
> 
> 
> 
> "The country in which the employment was performed must be stated clearly in the reference. If you have worked in multiple countries for one company, the employment reference must clearly show the specific dates and corresponding locations where the employment was completed. An example of the required breakdown is provided in the example employment reference on the following page."
> 
> 
> 
> So you advise is not correct that the location is irrelevant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




I will insist that location is irrelevant. 

Whether it was stated or not - i cant comment, as i don't know. 

However, yes, i accept that it should be mentioned as per guidelines. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

andreyx108b said:


> I will insist that location is irrelevant, whether it was stated or not - i cant comment, as i don't know. Regardless of this whether you are on site or not is irrelevant- but yes, i accept that it should be mentioned as per guidelines.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://more.acs.org.au/__data/asse...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf

Your personal views that it is irrelevant over rule the guidelines of ACS ?

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

newbienz said:


> https://more.acs.org.au/__data/asse...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Your personal views that it is irrelevant over rule the guidelines of ACS ?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Please read my post carefully- you tend to assume things in a peculiar way. Which is, unfortunately, quite often incorrect.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

andreyx108b said:


> Please read my post carefully- you tend to assume things in a peculiar way. Which is, unfortunately, quite often incorrect.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"I will insist that location is irrelevant. 

Whether it was stated or not - i cant comment, as i don't know. 

However, yes, i accept that it should be mentioned as per guidelines. "

You have emphatically insisted said that Yes Location is irrelevant even after reading my comments that ACS guidleines are to the contrary

What does that imply ?

It cannot be interpreted in another way but that your views are more important then ACS guidelines.

What is your interpretation of the statement that you made (I will insist that location is irrelevant. )?

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

newbienz said:


> "I will insist that location is irrelevant.
> 
> Whether it was stated or not - i cant comment, as i don't know.
> 
> However, yes, i accept that it should be mentioned as per guidelines. "
> 
> You have emphatically insisted said that Yes Location is irrelevant even after reading my comments that ACS guidleines are to the contrary
> 
> What does that imply ?
> 
> It cannot be interpreted in another way but that your views are more important then ACS guidelines.
> 
> What is your interpretation of the statement that you made (I will insist that location is irrelevant. )?
> 
> Cheers




Ok, i can work at location A or B and C - 1 employer. It is fully acceptable.

Yes, you have to mention it. 

I am not sure what reference letter of the above person stated and where sites were.

Does it make sense know? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

andreyx108b said:


> Ok, i can work at location A or B and C - 1 employer. It is fully acceptable.
> 
> Yes, you have to mention it.
> 
> I am not sure what reference letter of the above person stated and where sites were.
> 
> Does it make sense know?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are just not willing to accept that you made a wrong statement.

"If you were employed for the same employer - regardless on site or offsite becomes irrelevant "

This shows that you were fully aware that he was talking about locations in other countries and that what the ACS guidelines are also all about


Let the members reading the thread decide for themselves

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

newbienz said:


> You are just not willing to accept that you made a wrong statement.
> 
> "If you were employed for the same employer - regardless on site or offsite becomes irrelevant "
> 
> This shows that you were fully aware that he was talking about locations in other countries and that what the ACS guidelines are also all about
> 
> 
> Let the members reading the thread decide for themselves
> 
> Cheers


Ok -if it will make you feel better. 

I made a wrong statement.  My bad! sorry about that. 

Let's be friends - we are all here for the same goal!



:tea:


----------



## NB

andreyx108b said:


> ok -if it will make you feel better.
> 
> I made a wrong statement.  my bad! Sorry about that.
> 
> Let's be friends - we are all here for the same goal!
> 
> 
> 
> :tea:


peace


----------



## american_desi

newbienz said:


> You are just not willing to accept that you made a wrong statement.
> 
> "If you were employed for the same employer - regardless on site or offsite becomes irrelevant "
> 
> This shows that you were fully aware that he was talking about locations in other countries and that what the ACS guidelines are also all about
> 
> 
> Let the members reading the thread decide for themselves
> 
> Cheers


Over the weekend these posts freaked me out! I have worked in 5 different countries in 3 continents during my first employment.

Since the company is based out of India and i was recruited in India, they do not mention different locations in general work experience letter.

I managed to convince my former supervisor to rush first thing Monday morning(she is in India) and re-send me the statutory declaration with the locations added. Since my ACS is yet to be completed, in stage 4a (with assessor), i sent an email to ACS to consider the new statutory declaration with locations for my first job where i worked in different countries.

I hope this won't be an issue The only way to contact them via the generic email address. I wonder how long it would take to route to my case officer and what to do in case i get a response from ACS without considering this updated document. I will keep everyone posted if I receive any response from ACS. 

And for anyone else thinking about this....do the right thing....you will need to lie/worry in every step about your whereabouts if you don't mention the correct countries in ACS.

This mostly applies in cases where you worked in different countries. If you changed clients/roles/projects within same company/country it shouldn't matter.


----------



## nmimsnew

American desi what was the answer from ACS???


----------



## american_desi

nmimsnew said:


> American desi what was the answer from ACS???


My ACS is still in the same status "With assessor" But regarding my email to accept new statutory declaration, they replied to my email and mentioned that the new SD will be accepted.

Someone responded saying he will manually update my application with new SD 

I was happy to see such quick response. Now i am still waiting for my ACS results...will keep the forum posted...


----------



## NB

american_desi said:


> My ACS is still in the same status "With assessor" But regarding my email to accept new statutory declaration, they replied to my email and mentioned that the new SD will be accepted.
> 
> Someone responded saying he will manually update my application with new SD
> 
> I was happy to see such quick response. Now i am still waiting for my ACS results...will keep the forum posted...


My experience with ACS has also been similar
They respond to emails very quickly and positively and that's why i advised you to get in touch with them ASAP

Cheers


----------



## american_desi

newbienz said:


> My experience with ACS has also been similar
> They respond to emails very quickly and positively and that's why i advised you to get in touch with them ASAP
> 
> Cheers


Thank you for you suggestionnewbienz ! I somehow overlooked the location in my original SD, I wanted to update but i thought the process would be cumbersome and was also hesitant to ask my ex supervisor for favor again.

I am glad that is behind me....It seems like ACS applications are taking over 2 weeks now. If I don't hear back in another week, i will send a polite email requesting for a status update.... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## theillusionist

Hi,

https://more.acs.org.au/migration-skills-assessment/news-and-updates

They gonna revamp the site it seems, but there is this line mentioned in the website : 

"Impact on Existing Applications
Existing applications will continue to be completed within the normal assessment process."

Does this mean that they gonna follow a new process for assessment going forward? 

can someone give clarity on this?


----------



## NB

theillusionist said:


> Hi,
> 
> https://more.acs.org.au/migration-skills-assessment/news-and-updates
> 
> They gonna revamp the site it seems, but there is this line mentioned in the website :
> 
> "Impact on Existing Applications
> Existing applications will continue to be completed within the normal assessment process."
> 
> Does this mean that they gonna follow a new process for assessment going forward?
> 
> can someone give clarity on this?


What they mean to say is that the work of ACS will not come to a standstill for 4 days and hence the fear that all pending applications will, be delayed by 4 days has been removed

The process will remain the same, but the information dissemination and documents uploading will become more easier

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

theillusionist said:


> Hi,
> 
> https://more.acs.org.au/migration-skills-assessment/news-and-updates
> 
> They gonna revamp the site it seems, but there is this line mentioned in the website :
> 
> "Impact on Existing Applications
> Existing applications will continue to be completed within the normal assessment process."
> 
> Does this mean that they gonna follow a new process for assessment going forward?
> 
> can someone give clarity on this?




Where do they mention about any new process? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon22

Experts need your suggestions. I applied for ACS reassessment linking the new application with the old one. I uploaded all the new updated documents including notarized copy of renewed passport. I just realized that I forgot to update the new passport number while filling the form. Shall I send an email to ACS for this mistake or keep it as it is.


----------



## NB

falcon22 said:


> Experts need your suggestions. I applied for ACS reassessment linking the new application with the old one. I uploaded all the new updated documents including notarized copy of renewed passport. I just realized that I forgot to update the new passport number while filling the form. Shall I send an email to ACS for this mistake or keep it as it is.


The assessor will be confused when he sees a different passport in the uploaded documents and a different number in the application 

It would be best you send an email to ACS, explaining the typing error

I am sure they will correct the number in the application to the renewed one
its A very minor issue, but your should do it ASAP
Attach a copy of both the passports in the email as evidence


Cheers


----------



## falcon22

Do u know their email id on which I should send this information. Since it was a linked application I believe the scan image of old passport is also there.


----------



## NB

falcon22 said:


> Do u know their email id on which I should send this information. Since it was a linked application I believe the scan image of old passport is also there.


Attach copies of both passports in this email.
Hive reference number of the existing application 
Don't expect them to search for documents 
Make it as easy for them as possible 

[email protected]

Cheers


----------



## falcon22

Emailed them informing about my mistake. Hoping they will accept the correction as application is still with assessor. Will this info update delay the application outcome.


----------



## NB

falcon22 said:


> Emailed them informing about my mistake. Hoping they will accept the correction as application is still with assessor. Will this info update delay the application outcome.


I don't think so
It's a minutes job for them

Cheers


----------



## falcon22

No response or reply on the email as of now from them. Confused


----------



## NB

falcon22 said:


> No response or reply on the email as of now from them. Confused


Give them some time.
They will all be busy with the new website teething problems 

Cheers


----------



## Inf_18

Hi Friends,

Is there any option with ACS to fast track skill assessment application by paying some additional charges?

I saw that somewhere for Engineers Australia (For migration skill assessment)

Thanks.


----------



## Strikeforce

Inf_18 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Is there any option with ACS to fast track skill assessment application by paying some additional charges?
> 
> I saw that somewhere for Engineers Australia (For migration skill assessment)
> 
> Thanks.




No buddy.. there is no such option in ACS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Inf_18 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Is there any option with ACS to fast track skill assessment application by paying some additional charges?
> 
> I saw that somewhere for Engineers Australia (For migration skill assessment)
> 
> Thanks.


ACS applications can be fast tracked only if your visa is expiring soon

It can't be fast tracked on payment of extra fees like in the case of EA

Moreover ACS assessment generally are pretty quick
The present backlog is due to the website revamp that they have done 
Once it is stabilised, the assessment will be issued in 2/3 weeks as earlier 

Cheers


----------



## monavy

Strikeforce said:


> No buddy.. there is no such option in ACS
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ACS takes 2 weeks. what more you want bro?


----------



## Strikeforce

monavy said:


> ACS takes 2 weeks. what more you want bro?




That's true.. sometimes even it's less than that..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Strikeforce said:


> That's true.. sometimes even it's less than that..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Some used to get in 5 days  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shalinjames

monavy said:


> ACS takes 2 weeks. what more you want bro?


Actually I applied on 13th of June, it's still in the 4th stage "With Assessor". It's going to be 3weeks coming Tuesday. I am not sure why this delay. I thought it's only for me. But this is for everyone who applied in June month. 
We are all hoping for the results at least next week. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Oz_man

Same here as well, I applied on 13th June ,and was surprised as it moved to stage 4 straight away in one day, and was expecting the assesment will be completed soon, but it is still a long wait, as the status still says " with assessor" to make things more complicated I am waiting for positive assessment as it will increase my points from 5 to 10 and put me in competitive pool in EOI, the longer the wait, I am losing the seniority in DOE as well.
I hope too the assessment will be completed soon.






shalinjames said:


> Actually I applied on 13th of June, it's still in the 4th stage "With Assessor". It's going to be 3weeks coming Tuesday. I am not sure why this delay. I thought it's only for me. But this is for everyone who applied in June month.
> We are all hoping for the results at least next week.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Oz_man

monavy said:


> ACS takes 2 weeks. what more you want bro?


In my case it has been already more than 2 weeks, and still a long long wait.


----------



## romitg

krish4aus said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> When applying ACS, experience section the below note is available. I was deputed from my bangalore office to work in Malaysia for 2 years(onsite) but my payrol,etc were all managed by my bangalore office.
> 
> Should I create 2 different entry for this or can mention the same in one experience letter.
> However I have only one Affidavit stating all the experience details and notarized, should I attach the same document in both places.
> 
> Each experience should only be entered once - with one or more related attachments.
> 
> From ACS website
> If you have experience with the same employer in multiple countries please create an entry for each country with the corresponding dates. Ensure your documentation support this information.
> 
> Regards,
> Krish


Hi,
I have the same situation. How did you finally sort this out in application?


----------



## ashishsingh2902

Guys. Request you to please attempt to the following query:

I have 4.5 years of work ex entirely as a Business Analyst including 1 year in Australia(3.5 india +1 australia) and currently have 65 points. Now if I undergo skills assessment under ICT business analyst I am sure to lose 2 years because of skill requirement met date and will get 0 for work ex. 
Now I was thinking to apply acs as a software application developer to have a better chance of clearing the queue quickly with 65 points(ICT BA with 65 is sure to be a long wait). I expect ACS to deduct 4 years from my work ex (saying job is NOT closely related to education) and I would still get 0 points. So nothing lost on that front
My query is : will this deduction of 4 years affect my aus work ex as well? Will I still be able to claim 5 points for 1 year work ex ?
Another option is undergoing acs twice with ICT BA and application developer and submitting 2 EOIs. But this would mean shelling additional 500 dollars for ACS
Please suggest what to do


----------



## NB

ashishsingh2902 said:


> Guys. Request you to please attempt to the following query:
> 
> I have 4.5 years of work ex entirely as a Business Analyst including 1 year in Australia(3.5 india +1 australia) and currently have 65 points. Now if I undergo skills assessment under ICT business analyst I am sure to lose 2 years because of skill requirement met date and will get 0 for work ex.
> Now I was thinking to apply acs as a software application developer to have a better chance of clearing the queue quickly with 65 points(ICT BA with 65 is sure to be a long wait). I expect ACS to deduct 4 years from my work ex (saying job is NOT closely related to education) and I would still get 0 points. So nothing lost on that front
> My query is : will this deduction of 4 years affect my aus work ex as well? Will I still be able to claim 5 points for 1 year work ex ?
> Another option is undergoing acs twice with ICT BA and application developer and submitting 2 EOIs. But this would mean shelling additional 500 dollars for ACS
> Please suggest what to do


If you can get yourself assessed as a Business analyst with 2 years deducted for AQF, why are saying that you will get 0 points for experience?
You will get 5 points for 1 year Australian experience.

Recalculate your points and then repost the question, if necessary 

Cheers


----------



## ashishsingh2902

I guess I did not communicate my situation clearly. Will try again

Workex in India: Feb 2013 to Aug 2016 (3.5 years)
Workex in Aus : Aug 2016 to Aug 2017 (1 year)

Now if I apply as an Application Developer, ACS will deduct 4 years. That is to say they will respond saying Skill Requirement Met date is Feb 2017. Will this affect my 5 points for Australia workex as well ?


----------



## NB

ashishsingh2902 said:


> I guess I did not communicate my situation clearly. Will try again
> 
> Workex in India: Feb 2013 to Aug 2016 (3.5 years)
> Workex in Aus : Aug 2016 to Aug 2017 (1 year)
> 
> Now if I apply as an Application Developer, ACS will deduct 4 years. That is to say they will respond saying Skill Requirement Met date is Feb 2017. Will this affect my 5 points for Australia workex as well ?


There is no ambiguity 
If 4 years are deducted, then you don't get any points for Australian experience as you will be left with just 6 months 

But why don't you apply as ICT Business analyst and claim 5 Australian experience points as you are confident that only 2 years will be deducted in that case ?

Moreover, applying under application developer just because the queue is shorter may not be always the correct decision 
During verification at visa stage, if it is proved that you misrepresented your employment, you could face serious consequences 

Keep,this in mind when taking a decision 

Cheers 

Cheers


----------



## ashishsingh2902

newbienz said:


> There is no ambiguity
> If 4 years are deducted, then you don't get any points for Australian experience
> 
> But why don't you apply as ICT Business analyst and claim 5 Australian experience points as you are confident that only 2 years will be deducted in that case
> 
> Cheers


Cool. That answers it ! thank you !


----------



## allajunaki

Mine moved to "With Assessor" today!
I applied on 24th July, moved to Case Officer on 25th.


----------



## rahuldev50

Team,
I got my ACS RPL assessment positive and not mentioned anything on my education assessment score. I have Degree and MBA with no ICT subjects. Am I eligible for the score for graduates.


----------



## Livyadeol

I have applied rpl with ACS on july5th ,under 223211.still no reply.


----------



## sharma1981

Livyadeol said:


> I have applied rpl with ACS on july5th ,under 223211.still no reply.


Whats the current status?
Ideally it takes 5-6 weeks. You can drop them an email at helpdesk email ID


----------



## bablu12345

*3 yrs BE after 3 yrs Diploma*

Hello,

Could you confirm if one could get ACS clearance for 3 yrs Diploma in Electronics Engineering and then 3 year B.Engg degree in Computer Engineering from SLIET, Punjab, India? 

Thanks.


----------



## manpan18

bablu12345 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you confirm if one could get ACS clearance for 3 yrs Diploma in Electronics Engineering and then 3 year B.Engg degree in Computer Engineering from SLIET, Punjab, India?
> 
> Thanks.


Why do you think that would be a problem?


----------



## pjason86

rahuldev50 said:


> Team,
> I got my ACS RPL assessment positive and not mentioned anything on my education assessment score. I have Degree and MBA with no ICT subjects. Am I eligible for the score for graduates.


I think RPL does not mention on any thing specific to your study. However - your records with them (earlier submitted Degrees) auto claim the points on education.

RPL is only for those whose education & experience does not match. However - education is always approved & then goes to RPL as ACS direct evaluation was unable to match needful subjects and hence moved case to RPL.


----------



## bablu12345

manpan18 said:


> Why do you think that would be a problem?


Normally when diploma holders go to BE they do it from university which provides 4 yr engineering degree. Their transcripts are like 3yr diploma + 2ndyr BE + 3rdyr BE + 4thyr BE. Mine are 3yr diploma + 1styr BE + 2ndyr BE + 3rdyr BE. So it looks like my BE is 3 yrs degree  . 
This whole immigration is costly affair. I don't want to spend 400+$s in ACS if someone already has experience of rejection because of same 3 yr degree reason.

Thanks.


----------



## pjason86

bablu12345 said:


> Normally when diploma holders go to BE they do it from university which provides 4 yr engineering degree. Their transcripts are like 3yr diploma + 2ndyr BE + 3rdyr BE + 4thyr BE. Mine are 3yr diploma + 1styr BE + 2ndyr BE + 3rdyr BE. So it looks like my BE is 3 yrs degree  .
> This whole immigration is costly affair. I don't want to spend 400+$s in ACS if someone already has experience of rejection because of same 3 yr degree reason.
> 
> Thanks.


As far as my experience goes. It should not be an issue. I have seen people with non-IT (Mechanical & Production Engg) also apply for ACS. Their ACS gets rejected for first time. They are put on RPL.

RPL auto rejects certain years of experience & gives them the proper letter. 

The letter is from ACS only.


----------



## liti

Hi, I would like to confirm below before spend AUD500 for ACS Skills Assessment.

I completed Diploma and Advanced Diploma in Singapore. In 2001 I spent less than a year (2 semesters) in Brisbane to obtain Bachelor Degree in Computer Science. Started work in 2002 in Singapore as programmer, system analyst till date.

In this case, will my Bachelor Degree being recognized under Qualification - 15 points and Skills Assessed by ACS?

Thanks!! ?


----------



## singhj07

liti said:


> Hi, I would like to confirm below before spend AUD500 for ACS Skills Assessment.
> 
> I completed Diploma and Advanced Diploma in Singapore. In 2001 I spent less than a year (2 semesters) in Brisbane to obtain Bachelor Degree in Computer Science. Started work in 2002 in Singapore as programmer, system analyst till date.
> 
> In this case, will my Bachelor Degree being recognized under Qualification - 15 points and Skills Assessed by ACS?
> 
> Thanks!! ?


I am afraid it won't give you 15 points. You require 18 months onshore study to claim these points.


----------



## tech88

Hey,

I applied for ACS RPL assessment on 18th September, CO came back for certified updated Passport since there was more than one copy of the document uploaded. 
I had attached the updated Passport document. 

While submitting RPL, I had attached a Statutory Declaration from a colleague from previous company, along with relieving letter stating my Role and tenure with Company 1. However, my case officer has now come back for a Reference Letter for my experience with Company 1. I'm unable to get a reference letter since HR may not verify it.

Anyone faced similar dilemma?

1) Should I tell my CO this scenario?
2) Should I ask CO if SD is incomplete and any detail is missing in SD?
3) Should I check with CO if I should get SD from a employee who is at manager job level?

Thanks!


----------



## sharma1981

tech88 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I applied for ACS RPL assessment on 18th September, CO came back for certified updated Passport since there was more than one copy of the document uploaded.
> I had attached the updated Passport document.
> 
> While submitting RPL, I had attached a Statutory Declaration from a colleague from previous company, along with relieving letter stating my Role and tenure with Company 1. However, my case officer has now come back for a Reference Letter for my experience with Company 1. I'm unable to get a reference letter since HR may not verify it.
> 
> Anyone faced similar dilemma?
> 
> 1) Should I tell my CO this scenario?
> 2) Should I ask CO if SD is incomplete and any detail is missing in SD?
> 3) Should I check with CO if I should get SD from a employee who is at manager job level?
> 
> Thanks!


What reason did CO specify for asking that again?


----------



## tech88

Hi Sharma1981,

Mail states: Upload a SD or a Reference Letter for employment with "Company A"
This was the body of the mail, apart from that the mail specified how to write a SD or Reference Letter.

I hadn't attested the SD that i got since it was already notarized, could this be a reason?
Also, there is minor change in company specified, like: SD has it as "Company Technologies Ltd", whereas my relieving letter has it "Company Ltd".


----------



## sharma1981

tech88 said:


> Hi Sharma1981,
> 
> Mail states: Upload a SD or a Reference Letter for employment with "Company A"
> This was the body of the mail, apart from that the mail specified how to write a SD or Reference Letter.
> 
> I hadn't attested the SD that i got since it was already notarized, could this be a reason?
> Also, there is minor change in company specified, like: SD has it as "Company Technologies Ltd", whereas my relieving letter has it "Company Ltd".


Use the template specified in ACS website (DO NOT COPY). See page 12 of below link. Get it again issued from your colleague. 

https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...t Guidelines for Applicants - August 2017.pdf

While submitting this , mention to CO that you have already submitted this but submitting that again. ALso, tell him that Company doesnt issue ref letters so you are getting this from ex-colleague/manager.

And yes, the colleague ref letter has to be on an affidavit (20 Rs stamp paper attested) . It must be issued by him detailing your roles and responsibilities.


----------



## tech88

sharma1981 said:


> Use the template specified in ACS website (DO NOT COPY). See page 12 of below link. Get it again issued from your colleague.
> 
> URL
> 
> While submitting this , mention to CO that you have already submitted this but submitting that again. ALso, tell him that Company doesnt issue ref letters so you are getting this from ex-colleague/manager.
> 
> And yes, the colleague ref letter has to be on an affidavit (20 Rs stamp paper attested) . It must be issued by him detailing your roles and responsibilities.


Sorry to bug you again!!

"Get it again issued from your colleague. " - Im not clear on this one since not sure what needs to be corrected.
* Is it that the relation between me and colleague is not clear - whether he was my manager or peer?
* Should I certify the copy of affidavit?
* Do I need to change the company name in SD to be same as relieving letter.

I understand that I may need to get a new SD with above changes incorporated, but is there something else?


----------



## sharma1981

tech88 said:


> Sorry to bug you again!!
> 
> "Get it again issued from your colleague. " - Im not clear on this one since not sure what needs to be corrected.
> * Is it that the relation between me and colleague is not clear - whether he was my manager or peer?
> * Should I certify the copy of affidavit?
> * Do I need to change the company name in SD to be same as relieving letter.
> 
> I understand that I may need to get a new SD with above changes incorporated, but is there something else?


Hi

I think its a bit tricky here because CO didn't specify why he asked again. 
a) Its possible that he missed the 1 you submitted
b) Its possible that he expects company letter
c) Its possible that your earlier submission has something missing
d) Resolution of earlier submission is not clear/corrupted.

Just compare your letter submitted earlier with the template to see if anything is missing. If not , then you need to tell CO that Company policy doesn't allow you to get a letter from HR and that's why you opted the declaration from colleague/Manager.

I didn't use a Ref letter for employment BUT i did use a Stat Declaration for name variation. It has the notary stamp on 20 Rs stamp paper and also carried ATTESTED stamp.

Why don'y you ask the colleague to issue the letter again with whatever additional info you want to add (like company name change). Also compare it with template to see that all mandatory fields are added like Full Time, designation, company location, colleague name and designation, your name and designation and Roles/responsibilities

WHile submitting do mention and clear your points to CO. Tell him that you are ready to furnish any info if that is still missing. Also, highlight him/her the reason for stat declaration instead of Ref letter from company.

Best wishes


----------



## rd61191

Hey!!

I have done B.tech(3 year) as Lateral entry(started from 2nd year) after 3 years of Diploma.Do I need transcripts of Diploma also ?
or should I just upload B.tech Transcripts and Diploma Marksheets?

Thnx in advance!


----------



## Foresythe

Dear Mates, I will appreciate a quick response to my concern about ACS assessment.
I am an Accountant with score 65+5 as the primary applicant. If my wife applies as a secondary applicant, will she be required to provide an English test report for ACS assessment? I desperately need 5pts to get there.
I thank you.


----------



## harsm123

Hi All
I am applying for ACS under Business analyst . I have done BE in Electronics and Communication..
How many years will they deduct from my total experience of 10 years
Will they ask to go by RPL route..??
Please suggest..



Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Smarffy

Foresythe said:


> Dear Mates, I will appreciate a quick response to my concern about ACS assessment.
> 
> I am an Accountant with score 65+5 as the primary applicant. If my wife applies as a secondary applicant, will she be required to provide an English test report for ACS assessment? I desperately need 5pts to get there.
> 
> I thank you.




Nop. English test is not needed for your wife’s assessment but she needs to appear for the test to get those 5 points, it’s actually assessment+English. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smarffy

harsm123 said:


> Hi All
> I am applying for ACS under Business analyst . I have done BE in Electronics and Communication..
> How many years will they deduct from my total experience of 10 years
> Will they ask to go by RPL route..??
> Please suggest..
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk




With nothing related to ict in your studies 6 years. Ict minor 4 years i think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smarffy

rd61191 said:


> Hey!!
> 
> I have done B.tech(3 year) as Lateral entry(started from 2nd year) after 3 years of Diploma.Do I need transcripts of Diploma also ?
> or should I just upload B.tech Transcripts and Diploma Marksheets?
> 
> Thnx in advance!




I think mark sheet and certificate would do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HARESHNN

one of my friend have 50 points, and he applied for 489 SS so total is 60.

But he got invitation in 190, how it is possible ?

Anz : 341111
EOI : 21-nov, 2017


----------



## insider580

Guys, what is the degree is simply a regular Bachelors in Arts degree but experience is in IT. Will ACS still consider the candidate for skill assessment or will they reject it right away?


----------



## momina_khan

Hey Everyone,

How many days it took for your application to move from CO to Assessor and then from Assessor to finalize?


----------



## navinchhabra

insider580 said:


> Guys, what is the degree is simply a regular Bachelors in Arts degree but experience is in IT. Will ACS still consider the candidate for skill assessment or will they reject it right away?


They will proceed, but they will deduct 6 years from your experience. Also you might have to go with RPL. Check acs website for more details on RPL.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jneena.au

*Graduate Diploma in Education GD108*

Hi There,

Is there anyone available in expatforum who has applied for Graduate Diploma in Education GD108 course to study through RMIT.

I need help for couple of question asked by RMIT.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## desaidnyanesh1991

*ANZSCO code*

Hi,

I am 26 years old and have completed my BScIT degree in year 2011. After that I have worked as a SQL server database Administrator for 4 Years and 10 months in India. Now I am at Monash University in Melbourne pursuing my master of data science degree. I have completed 3 semesters and one remaining in my degree. Can experts help me to identify the ANZSCO code for my PR application ??


----------



## Neha Grover

Hi Guys .. Need your suggestion

I had got my ACS done when I was having 3.7 years of experience and had applied for Victoria state sponsorship which was rejected by them. I'm planning to apply again and now the scenario is that my professional experience is increased to 5+ years but with the same company.

Can anyone please let me know If I need to get the ACS done again to claim 5 extra points or can I use the one which I have with 3+ years of experience and just show a new statutory declaration with experience updated in that?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## insider580

Neha Grover said:


> Hi Guys .. Need your suggestion
> 
> I had got my ACS done when I was having 3.7 years of experience and had applied for Victoria state sponsorship which was rejected by them. I'm planning to apply again and now the scenario is that my professional experience is increased to 5+ years but with the same company.
> 
> Can anyone please let me know If I need to get the ACS done again to claim 5 extra points or can I use the one which I have with 3+ years of experience and just show a new statutory declaration with experience updated in that?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.


ACS is valid only for 2 years i guess. So you cannot use the existing ACS if it's more than 2 years old. Usually if its's few months which you want to claim and you are still in same job then you can prove by providing the pay slips that you are still in same company.


----------



## Neha Grover

insider580 said:


> ACS is valid only for 2 years i guess. So you cannot use the existing ACS if it's more than 2 years old. Usually if its's few months which you want to claim and you are still in same job then you can prove by providing the pay slips that you are still in same company.


Hey Thank you insider580 for your response.
My ACS is still valid (got it done in Aug 2015, at that time my professional exp was 3.7 years), I'm still continuing with the same company and completed 5 years of experience. So can I use the same ACS along with a new statutory declaration showing the updated experience?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## desaidnyanesh1991

Hi,

I am 26 years old and have completed my BScIT degree in year 2011. After that I have worked as a SQL server database Administrator for 4 Years and 10 months in India. Now I am at Monash University in Melbourne pursuing my master of data science degree. I have completed 3 semesters and one remaining in my degree. Can anyone help me to identify the ANZSCO code for my PR application ??


----------



## RyanNguyen

Neha Grover said:


> Hey Thank you insider580 for your response.
> My ACS is still valid (got it done in Aug 2015, at that time my professional exp was 3.7 years), I'm still continuing with the same company and completed 5 years of experience. So can I use the same ACS along with a new statutory declaration showing the updated experience?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Are u serious that it's still valid? As you mentioned it was in Aug 2015, so if it's still valid, mean your result valids for 3 years. Really???
I don't know how lucky you are, but my time frame, work history (same company, same job since the last assessment) are the same like you. And even I don't claim any extra points at this stage, but I still have to do assessment again as my result was expired in August 2017. Let think it carefully! Cheer!


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

Dear all

I have 9 yr experience as software engineer.

I did my b.tech in electronics.

Pl suggest do i need to apply for rpl.

Thanks.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## Neha Grover

RyanNguyen said:


> Are u serious that it's still valid? As you mentioned it was in Aug 2015, so if it's still valid, mean your result valids for 3 years. Really???
> I don't know how lucky you are, but my time frame, work history (same company, same job since the last assessment) are the same like you. And even I don't claim any extra points at this stage, but I still have to do assessment again as my result was expired in August 2017. Let think it carefully! Cheer!


Oh Sorry, Thats a typo got it done in Aug 2016, hence it is still valid.


----------



## jurk20

Still waiting for ACS result. I applied last Dec. 22, 2017. I do understand that they will start processing it on Jan. 8, 2018. Good luck to me!

__________________
Software Engineer
ACS (2 qualifications, 2 episodes of working experience): submitted 22/12/2017
PTE: 10pts 24/11/2017


----------



## ANAIN

Hello everyone

I have an doubt if someone can help me out-

I have done my ACS in March 2016 for 261313. Now, I am still continuing with the same company but I am deputed to US from last May-2017 and I also got promoted; however my RnR are still same. My experience will be 8 years in this June, 18 as per ACS done in last May and I will get 5 additional points. But looking at the current trend people on 65 are still waiting for invite specially for 261313 category. So my questions are-
1. Can I re-assess my profile again under different code 261312 ?
2. Can I use the same documentation (like educational and one SD notarized in 2016) or need to notarized all the document again ?
3. Do I need to link my previous application while applying for ACS again under different code. What is the process?

Thanks


----------



## NB

ANAIN said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I have an doubt if someone can help me out-
> 
> I have done my ACS in March 2016 for 261313. Now, I am still continuing with the same company but I am deputed to US from last May-2017 and I also got promoted; however my RnR are still same. My experience will be 8 years in this June, 18 as per ACS done in last May and I will get 5 additional points. But looking at the current trend people on 65 are still waiting for invite specially for 261313 category. So my questions are-
> 1. Can I re-assess my profile again under different code 261312 ?
> 2. Can I use the same documentation (like educational and one SD notarized in 2016) or need to notarized all the document again ?
> 3. Do I need to link my previous application while applying for ACS again under different code. What is the process?
> 
> Thanks


1. You can
2. Educational old notarised documents can be used. For SD it should be dated currently. But This time try to get a Reference letter if possible 
3. You have to link the previous application. During the login process it will ask you if you have been assessed earlier. Give the old application details at that stage and the application will be linked 


Cheers


----------



## ANAIN

newbienz said:


> 1. You can
> 2. Educational old notarised documents can be used. For SD it should be dated currently. But This time try to get a Reference letter if possible
> 3. You have to link the previous application. During the login process it will ask you if you have been assessed earlier. Give the old application details at that stage and the application will be linked
> 
> 
> Cheers


Thanks Bro


----------



## jurk20

Hi guys! I would like to get your feedback if how many points will I get from my qualification.

1. Bachelor's degree in Information Technology (2005-2009)
2. Microsoft Certified Solutions Developer (achieved 2008)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## harsm123

jurk20 said:


> Hi guys! I would like to get your feedback if how many points will I get from my qualification.
> 
> 1. Bachelor's degree in Information Technology (2005-2009)
> 2. Microsoft Certified Solutions Developer (achieved 2008)
> 
> Thanks in advance!


15 points i think.. check more with experts..

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## harsm123

I applied ACS on 4 December.. No update yet.. Please share if some one gets the result in recent days.. Looks like they should start from today after holidays..

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## BirdEyetoPR

*New ACS Effects*

Hello All,

I have submitted my EOI in Aug 2017 with 65 points for 261311 code.
Points: 65 [30(Age)+10(Eng)+15(Edu)+10(Exp)]
However, my ACS will expire in Jul 1st Week and would need to go for re-assesment if i dont get invite during the time.

I will lose 5 points in July for age and will get 5 points in June if I get ACS assessment for the current company which was not done earlier.

*I am having below concerns and need suggestions.*
1. Get the ACS done for current company as well, so that the points will be increased in June to 70 Points (-ofcoure I will lose 5 Points in July i.e. 65 points).
2. Can I get my ACS assessed now and submit another 189 EOI parallally, so that the EOI will be there for next two years with current date of submission.
3. Also let me know if I update the ACS and experience details in existing EOI, will the effect date will change to the current date?
4. My current company Roles and Responsibilities have been mentioned in Offer Letter itself and cant provide specific Roles&Responsible letter, would this suffice for me to proceed for assessment with attestation. Please suggest.


----------



## harsm123

ACS site is down.. Any idea any one..

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## bablu12345

Can anyone please reply me for my ACS assessment query here? -

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ork-engineer-263111-eoi-305.html#post13899922


----------



## myadav2784

Hi,
I applied ACS with my old SD of 2014. I got assessed in 2014.Was that correct to use the same SD.
How to link previous application, because while login it didn't ask me if I was assessed earlier or not. So I uploaded my earlier assessment report with one of the SD this time.
Please advise.

Thanks
Manju


----------



## bablu12345

myadav2784 said:


> Hi,
> I applied ACS with my old SD of 2014. I got assessed in 2014.Was that correct to use the same SD.
> How to link previous application, because while login it didn't ask me if I was assessed earlier or not. So I uploaded my earlier assessment report with one of the SD this time.
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks
> Manju


Old SD is fine. One of my friend used the same because you cannot change anything from the previous experience. So SD must be same in fact. But did you change the ANZSCO code also?


----------



## myadav2784

No code is same as previous one.Software engineer.What do you think how long it will take for result.I applied on 17th Jan.

Thanks
Manju


----------



## bablu12345

myadav2784 said:


> No code is same as previous one.Software engineer.What do you think how long it will take for result.I applied on 17th Jan.
> 
> Thanks
> Manju


I am gathering SDs for my application so I cannot comment on timeline as i have no experience with ACS assessment. However, there website suggests 6 to 8 week max. But I think it should not take more than 2-3 weeks.

Cheers.


----------



## ANAIN

bablu12345 said:


> Old SD is fine. One of my friend used the same because you cannot change anything from the previous experience. So SD must be same in fact. But did you change the ANZSCO code also?


IN-case I am going to change my ANZSCO code from 261313 to 261312, can I use the old SD as RnR are almost same for both code and changing SD itself will contradict your earlier statement.

Please suggest

thanks


----------



## bablu12345

ANAIN said:


> IN-case I am going to change my ANZSCO code from 261313 to 261312, can I use the old SD as RnR are almost same for both code and changing SD itself will contradict your earlier statement.
> 
> Please suggest
> 
> thanks


Its all about whether same SD can get you +ive results for both the ANZSCOs.

Well, if two SDs are taken on 2 different dates from same person, its possible that person changes some wordings and cannot remember what s/he has written last time or even a day before. So closely related ANZSCO can use either same SDs or little changed SDs. 
So you can either use same SD or change wordings little bit in new SD to communicate same thing.

Cheers


----------



## ANAIN

bablu12345 said:


> Its all about whether same SD can get you +ive results for both the ANZSCOs.
> 
> Well, if two SDs are taken on 2 different dates from same person, its possible that person changes some wordings and cannot remember what s/he has written last time or even a day before. So closely related ANZSCO can use either same SDs or little changed SDs.
> So you can either use same SD or change wordings little bit in new SD to communicate same thing.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks Bro


----------



## harsm123

Hello All
One friend of mine has received ACS result from CO asking aditional docs to support Statutory Declaration..
Will payslips n Appointment letter suffice..??
Also shall we get it notarized or will do without that..??
Please suggest..

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## ANAIN

harsm123 said:


> Hello All
> One friend of mine has received ACS result from CO asking aditional docs to support Statutory Declaration..
> Will payslips n Appointment letter suffice..??
> Also shall we get it notarized or will do without that..??
> Please suggest..
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


All the payslip, Tax Documents and Appointment/last Appraisal letter will be suffice because one is submitting SD only when he is not able to get RnR from company itself.
But the real question is, whether your friend has already submitted all these supporting documents?


----------



## sam_34

*457 Spouse Visa work rights*

Hello,

If my spouse has a 457 dependent visa and she gets a job on the basis of this visa, can she continue to work even if I(primary applicant) have to come back incase my assignment gets over.

Thanks
Sam


----------



## NB

sam_34 said:


> Hello,
> 
> If my spouse has a 457 dependent visa and she gets a job on the basis of this visa, can she continue to work even if I(primary applicant) have to come back incase my assignment gets over.
> 
> Thanks
> Sam


Would your sponsor cancel your visa or allow it to run once your assignment is over ?

Cheers


----------



## Alekhyak

Hi Friends,

Is date mandatory on the documents which we get notarized from notary officer?

If the officer miss to put the date and if the ACS is filed with those documents, is there any solution to overcome this?

Please suggest.

Thanks,
Alekhya


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

Hi all 
Can any one suggest for electronics engineering with 9 yr it experience does one need RPL 

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Vineethmarkonda said:


> Hi all
> Can any one suggest for electronics engineering with 9 yr it experience does one need RPL
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


Give your degree and Anzsco code you intend to apply and your experience details

Cheers


----------



## satheeshp29

Hi All, 

Category - 261313- Software Engineer
Bachelores - Electrical and Electronics engineering (EEE)

I have a query regarding the certification assessment for ACS skill assessment. 

* In Feb 2018 got my skill assessment done from ACS as ICT minor 

* Out of 10 years of experience, they deducted 6 years due to ICT minor and i am claiming only 5 points (10-6=4 years of exp) as of now

* During April 2018, i completed my CCNP - Security certification and i want to claim that. 

Could you please let me know the process for that ??? 
CCNP certification is related to my work and it is considered as ICT Major . If ACS assessment is considered as ICT Major for Cisco certification, how many years they deduct from my total experience. Please help me on this .


----------



## scorpion24

satheeshp29 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Category - 261313- Software Engineer
> Bachelores - Electrical and Electronics engineering (EEE)
> 
> I have a query regarding the certification assessment for ACS skill assessment.
> 
> * In Feb 2018 got my skill assessment done from ACS as ICT minor
> 
> * Out of 10 years of experience, they deducted 6 years due to ICT minor and i am claiming only 5 points (10-6=4 years of exp) as of now
> 
> * During April 2018, i completed my CCNP - Security certification and i want to claim that.
> 
> Could you please let me know the process for that ???
> CCNP certification is related to my work and it is considered as ICT Major . If ACS assessment is considered as ICT Major for Cisco certification, how many years they deduct from my total experience. Please help me on this .



Hi,

Please go through section 5 for "Skill Level Requirement met Date". https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...t Guidelines for Applicants V5-5 Aug 2018.pdf

As per this - You can claim points for the experience only after April 2018 if you want your CCNP certification to be assessed.

Example 2 – Employment BEFORE the qualification:
• You complete 2 years of relevant work experience from 31 Jan 2003 until 31 Jan 2005
• You complete another 2 years of relevant work experience from 31 Jan 2006 until 31 Jan 2008
• You complete a 3 year relevant Bachelor degree on 31 Jan 2011
• You complete a final 2 years of relevant work experience from 31 Jan 2012 until 31 Jan 2014
• *The “Skill Level Requirement Met Date” will be 31 Jan 2011 because this is the date BOTH the relevant
work experience AND the relevant qualification are completed
• Only relevant work experience completed after 31 Jan 2011 is considered “Skilled Employment” and
eligible for migration points test
• All work experience completed before 31 Jan 2011 is NOT eligible for migration points test*


----------



## satheeshp29

scorpion24 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please go through section 5 for "Skill Level Requirement met Date". https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...t Guidelines for Applicants V5-5 Aug 2018.pdf
> 
> As per this - You can claim points for the experience only after April 2018 if you want your CCNP certification to be assessed.
> 
> Example 2 – Employment BEFORE the qualification:
> • You complete 2 years of relevant work experience from 31 Jan 2003 until 31 Jan 2005
> • You complete another 2 years of relevant work experience from 31 Jan 2006 until 31 Jan 2008
> • You complete a 3 year relevant Bachelor degree on 31 Jan 2011
> • You complete a final 2 years of relevant work experience from 31 Jan 2012 until 31 Jan 2014
> • *The “Skill Level Requirement Met Date” will be 31 Jan 2011 because this is the date BOTH the relevant
> work experience AND the relevant qualification are completed
> • Only relevant work experience completed after 31 Jan 2011 is considered “Skilled Employment” and
> eligible for migration points test
> • All work experience completed before 31 Jan 2011 is NOT eligible for migration points test*


Thanks for your quick response.


----------



## Harini227

I have just received the ACS assessment outcome and they have come back with a recommendation for a different ANZSCO code. Originally applied with 2611* but they have recommended 263212 - ICT Support Engineer. This code is not eligible for 189 and only 2 states SA and QLD consider this code - but it needs state work experience which I dont have. 
So my question is what happens if I reject the recommendation and ask them to assess me on 261111 code only.


----------



## himsrj

Harini227 said:


> I have just received the ACS assessment outcome and they have come back with a recommendation for a different ANZSCO code. Originally applied with 2611* but they have recommended 263212 - ICT Support Engineer. This code is not eligible for 189 and only 2 states SA and QLD consider this code - but it needs state work experience which I dont have.
> So my question is what happens if I reject the recommendation and ask them to assess me on 261111 code only.


Check your rnr how much are they matching with 261111, if required you can provide another rnr letter while getting reassessed. ACS is generous in reassessment. Keep in mind ACS assesses in terms of docs you provide, which will / can be verified by DOHA later.

https://www.acs.org.au/msa/anzsco-code-information.html


----------



## skrahman

Hello,

Hoping you could help me with my case!

I am originally from India and an expat living and working in Brisbane. I have been on a long waiting list to get an invite for my 189 with 70 points (261111, Business Analyst). I am currently on a 457 and my visa is about to expire in Jan '19. Have been trying to increase my points by 5 and hence with a great struggle I found a contact from my past employer (between 2004 to 2008) and tried to apply for a new ACS assessment to include my previous experience. I couldn't do this before as I lost all my contacts with my old employer and thought it might not be needed as I already had 70 points.

Now ACS have completed my assessment but haven't considered my experience with my previous employer as suitable with the following comment, " The supplied reference for XXX Company - the ICT aspects of the role are not evident. If you would like to apply for a Review on this, you need to provide stronger evidence that the role is in fact an ICT professional and not simply a Business Analyst".

Now I am back to square one with 70 points. I was confident that my roles were closely in relation to that of an ICT Professional but not sure why there were deemed as unsuitable. My experience with other 2 employers were considered.

Please advise as to what can be done next to get that experience counted by ACS. Will a review with another employment reference be sufficient or what other strong evidence I can provide to get a suitable outcome?

Your help is much appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## saikrishna63

Hello Buddies,

Recently i have applied for ACS, and my total years of software experience is 9 years (Nov 2009 to till Date). I am mechanical graduate. I was asked to fill the RPL form and send to them. Do i really need to fill and send ?

In case if i ignore will that impact my points ? Kindly suggest


----------



## MuditDixit

Hi, Congrats!! Can you guide me through this process.Need help to prepare reference letter.

Thank


----------



## Sajanshaji

*ACS is getting expired*

Hi Friends..
Need your advise..

My ACS is getting expired on Jun 13, 2019. May I know when I need to initiate for the ACS re-assessment and also let me know the procedure for the same. 
I did changed my company in between also. How long does it take for re-submission of ACS?

190 - 70+5 (263111)


----------



## praveen14

any idea on the latest ACS timelines on assessment guys? any recent submissions


----------



## SG

praveen14 said:


> any idea on the latest ACS timelines on assessment guys? any recent submissions


Have heard people are receiving their ACS skills assessment results in 2 weeks time nowadays.


----------



## Hii.vaibhav

Can anyone tell how many days is ACS taking for fresh assessment these days? Their mail says standat 8-10 weeks... is it that long?


----------



## SG

Hii.vaibhav said:


> Can anyone tell how many days is ACS taking for fresh assessment these days? Their mail says standat 8-10 weeks... is it that long?


My friend received ACS skills assessment results in 14 days. Nowadays, it's quicker.


----------



## Hii.vaibhav

Thanks buddy for your reply ! That helps. Else waiting for 8-10 weeks seems neverending...


----------



## SG

Hii.vaibhav said:


> Thanks buddy for your reply ! That helps. Else waiting for 8-10 weeks seems neverending...


Earlier last year same time it was same as you mentioned above. Nowadays the time to receive results have reduced substantially.


----------



## praveen14

another one I know recently got in 3 weeks time..


----------



## Hii.vaibhav

praveen14 said:


> another one I know recently got in 3 weeks time..


 thanks praveen and SG


----------



## Hii.vaibhav

Hi friends, Have a query on ACS, I think I may have done a small error with dates of my employment while filling details on ACS. The affidavit has correct dates... 
I got promoted on 1st feb, I mistakenly mentioned 1st april
As a result the ending date of previous designation and beginning date of new deignation got messed up.
My ACS is in SUBMIT state...What should be done to get it corrected... Also is there a way we can see the details of ACS form that I submitted 😕


----------



## NB

Hii.vaibhav said:


> Hi friends, Have a query on ACS, I think I may have done a small error with dates of my employment while filling details on ACS. The affidavit has correct dates...
> I got promoted on 1st feb, I mistakenly mentioned 1st april
> As a result the ending date of previous designation and beginning date of new deignation got messed up.
> My ACS is in SUBMIT state...What should be done to get it corrected... Also is there a way we can see the details of ACS form that I submitted 😕


Just drop an email to help ACS detailing the issue and giving your application reference number 

They are very prompt and helpful 
Within a couple of days you should have your solution 

Cheers


----------



## Hii.vaibhav

NB said:


> Hii.vaibhav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi friends, Have a query on ACS, I think I may have done a small error with dates of my employment while filling details on ACS. The affidavit has correct dates...
> I got promoted on 1st feb, I mistakenly mentioned 1st april
> As a result the ending date of previous designation and beginning date of new deignation got messed up.
> My ACS is in SUBMIT state...What should be done to get it corrected... Also is there a way we can see the details of ACS form that I submitted 😕
> 
> 
> 
> Just drop an email to help ACS detailing the issue and giving your application reference number
> 
> They are very prompt and helpful
> Within a couple of days you should have your solution
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Thanks NB


----------



## ANAIN

Hi All

My ACS is going to expire by next week, so need to apply gain. I have few queries if some one can guide me. In the mean time I got promoted, though I am still working with the same company and performing same role.

1. Do I need to follow the same process again or is there any process to connect the previous profile to extend it.
2. Do I need to re-attest all the documents again like statutory declaration and other documents as well
OR
previous documents will work and just need to submit the new declaration for the recent duration.
3. I have worked on deputation in other country for 1 year in between and got promotion also. In this case do I need to submit separate declaration for each period or one single declaration form my manager will suffice.

Thanks


----------



## NB

ANAIN said:


> Hi All
> 
> My ACS is going to expire by next week, so need to apply gain. I have few queries if some one can guide me. In the mean time I got promoted, though I am still working with the same company and performing same role.
> 
> 1. Do I need to follow the same process again or is there any process to connect the previous profile to extend it.
> 2. Do I need to re-attest all the documents again like statutory declaration and other documents as well
> OR
> previous documents will work and just need to submit the new declaration for the recent duration.
> 3. I have worked on deputation in other country for 1 year in between and got promotion also. In this case do I need to submit separate declaration for each period or one single declaration form my manager will suffice.
> 
> Thanks


1. When applying again to ACS, you will be asked about your previous application 
Give the details therein and your previous application will be linked

2. You will probably be giving a new update SD so that will have to be attested
Other educational and previous companies experience documents you can use the same

3. Each location change and promotion has to be clearly split in the SD and acs application . It need not be in separate SD but in the same SD, shown separately with periods and location clearly mentioned
Look at the reference letter template given in the ACS website and follow that

Cheers


----------



## Cool123

Hi All,

Do we need to put today's date as end date while mentioning the last employment duration(current employment details) or should leave the end date column as blank in ACS application as currently also working? Please confirm.

Thanks in advance !!


----------



## shekhar_babu

Hi All,

I need your suggestion on re-assessing my ACS report. Earlier I had my ACS last year 2018 March on 261314 and it was positive. Considering current situation with slim chances on 261314 I am thinking to work on with 261313 as my responsiblities does include with automation testing which would matches with 261313. My question is do I need to submit the same documents which I submitted earlier? Actually I got all SD's from my managers earlier but now today I have my roles and responsibilities printed on my X companies letter heads with the same RnR. Please advise me on which experience documents should I move with for current ACS evaluation. And also I would be reaching another 5 points from Augst 1st 2019 with experience. Is it good to do an assessment now or wait until June mid/July and get it assessed and apply for 189? Please provide me your suggestions.


-----------
EOI - 03/01/2019 70 points
Applied for 190 VIC
Would be reaching + 5points(Experience) on Aug1st 2019


----------



## NB

Cool123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Do we need to put today's date as end date while mentioning the last employment duration(current employment details) or should leave the end date column as blank in ACS application as currently also working? Please confirm.
> 
> Thanks in advance !!


No matter what date you put, ACS will only assess you till the date mentioned in the SD or reference letter you have given for the current job

Cheers


----------



## NB

shekhar_babu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need your suggestion on re-assessing my ACS report. Earlier I had my ACS last year 2018 March on 261314 and it was positive. Considering current situation with slim chances on 261314 I am thinking to work on with 261313 as my responsiblities does include with automation testing which would matches with 261313. My question is do I need to submit the same documents which I submitted earlier? Actually I got all SD's from my managers earlier but now today I have my roles and responsibilities printed on my X companies letter heads with the same RnR. Please advise me on which experience documents should I move with for current ACS evaluation. And also I would be reaching another 5 points from Augst 1st 2019 with experience. Is it good to do an assessment now or wait until June mid/July and get it assessed and apply for 189? Please provide me your suggestions.
> 
> 
> -----------
> EOI - 03/01/2019 70 points
> Applied for 190 VIC
> Would be reaching + 5points(Experience) on Aug1st 2019


You can get the reassessment done right away , if you are confident that you will not change companies or RnR tell August 

Apply for reassessment with the new reference letters that you have got for 261313
But make sure that the automation part of your RnR is highlighted in the reference letters to get a positive assessment under 261313

Cheers


----------



## shekhar_babu

NB said:


> You can get the reassessment done right away , if you are confident that you will not change companies or RnR tell August
> 
> Apply for reassessment with the new reference letters that you have got for 261313
> But make sure that the automation part of your RnR is highlighted in the reference letters to get a positive assessment under 261313
> 
> Cheers



Thanks NB for your time over this. Just a small clarification needed on the above "automation part of your RnR is highlighted " does this mean to be in BOLD? as I don't have them in BOLD. Please clarify.


----------



## NB

shekhar_babu said:


> Thanks NB for your time over this. Just a small clarification needed on the above "automation part of your RnR is highlighted " does this mean to be in BOLD? as I don't have them in BOLD. Please clarify.


Highlighted means that a majority of the roles and responsibilities mentioned in the letter should pertain to automation 

Cheers


----------



## shekhar_babu

NB said:


> Highlighted means that a majority of the roles and responsibilities mentioned in the letter should pertain to automation
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB


----------



## nikhil28

Hi All,

Although resume is mentioned as mandatory document as per ACS guidelines, but I couldn't find an appropriate placeholder for uploading resume. 

Therefore I submitted my ACS application and uploaded resume as second attachment (first one being SD) for my latest work experience entry.

I hope that would be fine ? or did I miss out on any of the optional fields for resume ?


----------



## praveen14

nikhil28 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Although resume is mentioned as mandatory document as per ACS guidelines, but I couldn't find an appropriate placeholder for uploading resume.
> 
> Therefore I submitted my ACS application and uploaded resume as second attachment (first one being SD) for my latest work experience entry.
> 
> I hope that would be fine ? or did I miss out on any of the optional fields for resume ?


Ye there isn't a separate place to upload. I had to email them so I guess you should probably email and ask them to add a note to your application..


----------



## nikhil28

Thanks for the revert Praveen.I had already submitted my ACS application and uploaded resume as second attachment (first one being SD) for my latest work experience entry.

I hope that is also fine? 



praveen14 said:


> nikhil28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Although resume is mentioned as mandatory document as per ACS guidelines, but I couldn't find an appropriate placeholder for uploading resume.
> 
> Therefore I submitted my ACS application and uploaded resume as second attachment (first one being SD) for my latest work experience entry.
> 
> I hope that would be fine ? or did I miss out on any of the optional fields for resume ?
> 
> 
> 
> Ye there isn't a separate place to upload. I had to email them so I guess you should probably email and ask them to add a note to your application..
Click to expand...


----------



## abhi1209

NB said:


> 1. When applying again to ACS, you will be asked about your previous application
> Give the details therein and your previous application will be linked
> 
> 2. You will probably be giving a new update SD so that will have to be attested
> Other educational and previous companies experience documents you can use the same
> 
> 3. Each location change and promotion has to be clearly split in the SD and acs application . It need not be in separate SD but in the same SD, shown separately with periods and location clearly mentioned
> Look at the reference letter template given in the ACS website and follow that
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

My current firm is not willing to provide me locations data. I have requested a number of times but they are not providing that though they have provided the duties. Can I attach there communication mentioning the policy in a separate page along with all the locations traveled?

Regards,
AB


----------



## SG

abhi1209 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> My current firm is not willing to provide me locations data. I have requested a number of times but they are not providing that though they have provided the duties. Can I attach there communication mentioning the policy in a separate page along with all the locations traveled?
> 
> Regards,
> AB


Yes you can Abhi


----------



## abhi1209

SG said:


> Yes you can Abhi


Thanks SG, Would that page has to be Notarized as well, cuz I am planning to just mention the letter of duties (Notarized) but next page will just mention the countries and the email by HR without any notarization.

Regards,
Ab


----------



## abhinav88024

Hi 

Can someone please tell what would be the ACS code for Informatica developer. Also it would be helpful if anyone can share some roles and responsibilities related. I have 8+ years of experience in ETL development.

Thanks in advance..!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SG

abhinav88024 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can someone please tell what would be the ACS code for Informatica developer. Also it would be helpful if anyone can share some roles and responsibilities related. I have 8+ years of experience in ETL development.
> 
> Thanks in advance..!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Abhinav,

You can choose from the complete list of ICT occupations that can be assessed by ACS skills assessment. They have descriptions too: https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/acs/acs-skills/ANZSCO Code Information - 2017 V4.pdf

The ANZSCO code information is to assist applicants in nominating an ICT occupation and contains example of ICT units and employment duties for each occupation.


----------



## SG

abhi1209 said:


> Thanks SG, Would that page has to be Notarized as well, cuz I am planning to just mention the letter of duties (Notarized) but next page will just mention the countries and the email by HR without any notarization.
> 
> Regards,
> Ab


Hi Abhi,

You need not get this letter notarized. 
Many earlier also had this issue. I haven't seen anyone getting this letter notarized.


----------



## rickyM7

Hi, My ACS came positive with below statement

The following employment after November 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

I got this assessment in October 2018, I got promoted to a new designation in December 2018, however, the roles and responsibilities remain the same, working with the same organisation. I should be completing 5 years by December 2018, if I put the start date as December 2013 in the EOI.

1. So shall I go with a fresh assessment?
2. If I go for a fresh assessment, Earlier I gave an SD and now I am trying to get a letter from the company. However, they will only mention my current designation with the roles and responsibilities. Will it suffice?


----------



## SG

rickyM7 said:


> Hi, My ACS came positive with below statement
> 
> The following employment after November 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> I got this assessment in October 2018, I got promoted to a new designation in December 2018, however, the roles and responsibilities remain the same, working with the same organisation. I should be completing 5 years by December 2018, if I put the start date as December 2013 in the EOI.
> 
> 1. So shall I go with a fresh assessment?
> 2. If I go for a fresh assessment, Earlier I gave an SD and now I am trying to get a letter from the company. However, they will only mention my current designation with the roles and responsibilities. Will it suffice?


1. Since you are working in the same company, you don't require a fresh assessment.
2. When you file for your visa (that is upload documents in ImmiAccount), you can give your promotion letter too.


----------



## rickyM7

SG said:


> 1. Since you are working in the same company, you don't require a fresh assessment.
> 
> 2. When you file for your visa (that is upload documents in ImmiAccount), you can give your promotion letter too.


Hi SG. Thanks for the response.

Shall I enter my new designation in EOI as well and mark it as relevant. Since I want to claim points for the same at least for one month to mark my experience 5 years.


Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SG

rickyM7 said:


> Hi SG. Thanks for the response.
> 
> Shall I enter my new designation in EOI as well and mark it as relevant. Since I want to claim points for the same at least for one month to mark my experience 5 years.
> 
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


You can enter your old designation since that is the one you would have sent to ACS. Your company is the same. You are continuing in the same company. Designation doesn't matter for points claim.


----------



## rickyM7

SG said:


> You can enter your old designation since that is the one you would have sent to ACS. Your company is the same. You are continuing in the same company. Designation doesn't matter for points claim.


Ok, but will it not be inappropriate ?? As my designation has been changed. If the department or CO comes across this.

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SG

rickyM7 said:


> Ok, but will it not be inappropriate ?? As my designation has been changed. If the department or CO comes across this.
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


Hi Ricky,

You have been accessed by ACS already based on your previous designation. Give that in EOI. There's no harm in giving that previous designation.

During your visa application (ImmiAccount), you can give the promotion letter. That's it.

I don't know why in the first place you are worried about CO contact and why do even want one ?

Given example:
I was in Designation A.
I got my skills assessed with Designation A.
Put the Designation A in your EOI.
*Prove your EOI points based on ACS Report.*
Promoted
Give Promotion Letter during ImmiAccount documents upload.

Good Luck!!


----------



## Rahul_AUS

Hi Guys,

What is the current processing time for acs assessment? Last year it took 2 month for me.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SG

Rahul_AUS said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> What is the current processing time for acs assessment? Last year it took 2 month for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Rahul,

I have seen my own friends getting their ACS skills assessment report within 14 days. I am talking of January and February 2019 timelines. Last year same time, it was 45-55 days. Nowadays, it's fast, really fast.


----------



## Rahul_AUS

SG said:


> Hi Rahul,
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen my own friends getting their ACS skills assessment report within 14 days. I am talking of January and February 2019 timelines. Last year same time, it was 45-55 days. Nowadays, it's fast, really fast.




Thanks, SG. It’s really a good news.

Do you know the process of submitting a new skill assessment under different anzco code? Can we submit using the same acs account? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SG

Rahul_AUS said:


> Thanks, SG. It’s really a good news.
> 
> Do you know the process of submitting a new skill assessment under different anzco code? Can we submit using the same acs account?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Rahul,

1. Login to your existing ACS account.
2. Click on "My Application Dashboard"
3. You will be able to see your current ACS mentioned as "Finalized"

4. There itself, you have an option to select - "Create a New Application".
5. Click on it and proceed.

6. Then its the same process as you did your first ACS. In the first page, you have an option to select Skills ($500 AUD) and your desired ANZSCO code.

7. You will have your prior details auto-filled and you won't be able to edit that.

8. You won't be able to delete the old documents which you have already submitted for your first ACS skills assessment.

9. To upload new documents for your second ACS skills assessment, click on "Browse" under the correct headings and upload the ones you have prepared for the new code.

10. For Resume / CV, there is NO option online that you will find there in the online application.

11. After you submit the online ACS application, you will get an acknowledgement email from ACS.
From Email: [email protected]
Subject Line: ACS Migration Skill Assessment Acknowledgement for Ref. XXXXX

Reply with your attached CV / Resume - to this email where you will already have your reference number in subject line. 

Good Luck Rahul!


----------



## Rahul_AUS

SG said:


> Hi Rahul,
> 
> 1. Login to your existing ACS account.
> 2. Click on "My Application Dashboard"
> 3. You will be able to see your current ACS mentioned as "Finalized"
> 
> 4. There itself, you have an option to select - "Create a New Application".
> 5. Click on it and proceed.
> 
> 6. Then its the same process as you did your first ACS. In the first page, you have an option to select Skills ($500 AUD) and your desired ANZSCO code.
> 
> 7. You will have your prior details auto-filled and you won't be able to edit that.
> 
> 8. You won't be able to delete the old documents which you have already submitted for your first ACS skills assessment.
> 
> 9. To upload new documents for your second ACS skills assessment, click on "Browse" under the correct headings and upload the ones you have prepared for the new code.
> 
> 10. For Resume / CV, there is NO option online that you will find there in the online application.
> 
> 11. After you submit the online ACS application, you will get an acknowledgement email from ACS.
> From Email: [email protected]
> Subject Line: ACS Migration Skill Assessment Acknowledgement for Ref. XXXXX
> 
> Reply with your attached CV / Resume - to this email where you will already have your reference number in subject line.
> 
> Good Luck Rahul!




Hi SG, Thanks much for the details guide 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raghavbajaj

Hello 

I have one query regarding the skill assessment. My work experience is assessed till 12/2017. Now my experience is increased by 1 year and 3 months(more than 10 years in total so i want to get 15 points for experience ).

Can someone please suggest , Do I need to do the skill assessment by ACS again or can i can update my total experience in EOI to get extra 5 points.

Please Help!!

TIA


----------



## nikhil28

raghavbajaj said:


> Hello
> 
> I have one query regarding the skill assessment. My work experience is assessed till 12/2017. Now my experience is increased by 1 year and 3 months(more than 10 years in total so i want to get 15 points for experience ).
> 
> Can someone please suggest , Do I need to do the skill assessment by ACS again or can i can update my total experience in EOI to get extra 5 points.
> 
> Please Help!!
> 
> TIA


If you haven't change your company or you dont want to get new responsibilities assessed, then I dont think you need to redo ACS. Your points shall be automatically updated.


----------



## raghavbajaj

nikhil28 said:


> If you haven't change your company or you dont want to get new responsibilities assessed, then I dont think you need to redo ACS. Your points shall be automatically updated.


Thank you Nikhil


----------



## VIVI-L

Hi, 

My ACS is getting expired next week. I have already claimed the maximum points in experience and i have not acquired any new qualification since the last assessment. In this case, do i need to renew my ACS though there will be no additional points i will be gaining?. 

Also, my consultancy informed that the charges for ACS renewal is Rs. 40,000 + ACS submission charges Rs. 25000. 
Is this the normal price or it can be done cheaper?. please advice me?

Regards,
VIVI-L


----------



## NB

VIVI-L said:


> Hi,
> 
> My ACS is getting expired next week. I have already claimed the maximum points in experience and i have not acquired any new qualification since the last assessment. In this case, do i need to renew my ACS though there will be no additional points i will be gaining?.
> 
> Also, my consultancy informed that the charges for ACS renewal is Rs. 40,000 + ACS submission charges Rs. 25000.
> Is this the normal price or it can be done cheaper?. please advice me?
> 
> Regards,
> VIVI-L


You need a valid ACS assessment on the date of the invite
You can apply directly to ACS for the reassessment and just pay the 500 aud ACS processing fees
It’s a simple process

But best to consult your agent before doing that 

Cheers


----------



## VIVI-L

NB said:


> You need a valid ACS assessment on the date of the invite
> You can apply directly to ACS for the reassessment and just pay the 500 aud ACS processing fees
> It’s a simple process
> 
> But best to consult your agent before doing that
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB. I will check out how to apply directly. I have one more question.
Do I need to submit the updated document for reassessment or can I ask them to reassess my old documents again and provide me the report? As I told you, I already claim the maximum points in experience and no change to my qualification since my last assessment.

Thanks in advance for your time and help.

Regards, 
VIVI-L


----------



## Alekhyak

Hi All,

Need some clarification regarding ACS submission for my spouse, the first company which he worked for 2 years provided salary in hand and they have provided a payslip for the same, how to proceed in this scenario while filing acs as the salary won't be credited to the bank account will there be any issues as we won't be able to provide bank statement?
Can we just attest the offer letter, experience letter and payslip alone?

Kindly suggest me.

Thanks,
Alekhya


----------



## SG

Alekhyak said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need some clarification regarding ACS submission for my spouse, the first company which he worked for 2 years provided salary in hand and they have provided a payslip for the same, how to proceed in this scenario while filing acs as the salary won't be credited to the bank account will there be any issues as we won't be able to provide bank statement?
> Can we just attest the offer letter, experience letter and payslip alone?
> 
> Kindly suggest me.
> 
> Thanks,
> Alekhya


Hi Alekhya,

Give what you have with you:

1. RnR (experience letter)
2. Company offer letter
3. Payslips


----------



## Alekhyak

SG said:


> Hi Alekhya,
> 
> Give what you have with you:
> 
> 1. RnR (experience letter)
> 2. Company offer letter
> 3. Payslips


Thank you


----------



## NB

Alekhyak said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need some clarification regarding ACS submission for my spouse, the first company which he worked for 2 years provided salary in hand and they have provided a payslip for the same, how to proceed in this scenario while filing acs as the salary won't be credited to the bank account will there be any issues as we won't be able to provide bank statement?
> Can we just attest the offer letter, experience letter and payslip alone?
> 
> Kindly suggest me.
> 
> Thanks,
> Alekhya


Do you have a reference letter or going through the SD route ?

Cheers


----------



## NB

VIVI-L said:


> Thanks NB. I will check out how to apply directly. I have one more question.
> Do I need to submit the updated document for reassessment or can I ask them to reassess my old documents again and provide me the report? As I told you, I already claim the maximum points in experience and no change to my qualification since my last assessment.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your time and help.
> 
> Regards,
> VIVI-L


You will get points for only last 10 years experience 
So experience from April 2009 will be counted, and from that also every month it will keep getting less and less 
So recheck if you can still get 15 points without adding the experience post the last assessment 

Cheers


----------



## Alekhyak

NB said:


> Do you have a reference letter or going through the SD route ?
> 
> Cheers


I am having experience letter with all roles described and offer letter and payslips..and currently, none of his senior/manager is working there to get any reference letter


----------



## NB

Alekhyak said:


> I am having experience letter with all roles described and offer letter and payslips..and currently, none of his senior/manager is working there to get any reference letter


You are confused between experience letter and reference letter

Experience letter is what gives the details of your employment at the company, when you joined and left and your designation etc.
It does not mention your RnR

Reference letter is experience letter details as above PLUS the RNR details also in the same letter

So you have the reference letter or experience letter ?

Cheers


----------



## Alekhyak

sorry for the confusion.

I am having both reference letter and experience letter.


----------



## NB

Alekhyak said:


> sorry for the confusion.
> 
> I am having both reference letter and experience letter.


Okay

What is your question now 

Cheers


----------



## Alekhyak

My query is if we don't have a bank statement for salary credits will it create any issue?


----------



## NB

Alekhyak said:


> My query is if we don't have a bank statement for salary credits will it create any issue?


ACS will not create any issues

It will give you a positive assessment without it also if all other papers are in order 

The problem may come when you get the invite and lodge your pr application 

At that time you need rock solid other evidence to supplement your experience claim

Cheers


----------



## Alekhyak

thanks for clarifying.

I will try to check with the employer whether they can provide any letter or some sort of proof from their end which shows salary is given in hand, will that work?


----------



## NB

Alekhyak said:


> thanks for clarifying.
> 
> I will try to check with the employer whether they can provide any letter or some sort of proof from their end which shows salary is given in hand, will that work?


Which country and period is this experience in?
How big is the company? Employees, turnover etc wise 
Is it still in existence ?

Cheers


----------



## Alekhyak

It is in India and worked for 2 ( 2012-2014) years in that company.
The company is not that much-reputed one and approximately 500 to 1000 employees might be working
yes it does exist now


----------



## NB

Alekhyak said:


> It is in India and worked for 2 ( 2012-2014) years in that company.
> The company is not that much-reputed one and approximately 500 to 1000 employees might be working
> yes it does exist now


I don’t think even a child in india will believe that an IT company in india employing 500-1000 people in the year 2012-2014 will pay its permanent employees in cash, let alone a CO in DHA believing that

I do not know what your aim is, But You are simply playing with fire is all thats I can tell you 

Anyways I have nothing more to add to your issue and I am sure other members will help you out and you will take the right decision 

Cheers


----------



## Baljeet20186

Hi All,

Anybody applied ACS assessment/reassessment in the month of March and got the result?

How much time it is taking nowadays?


----------



## SG

Baljeet20186 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anybody applied ACS assessment/reassessment in the month of March and got the result?
> 
> How much time it is taking nowadays?


Hi Baljeet,

My friend applied on 14th March and received the ACS report on 29th March. Nowadays ACS is faster.


----------



## nikhil28

SG said:


> Hi Baljeet,
> 
> My friend applied on 14th March and received the ACS report on 29th March. Nowadays ACS is faster.


Oh great! I had applied on 17th March, still waiting. Hopeful that it should come this week. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## SG

nikhil28 said:


> Oh great! I had applied on 17th March, still waiting. Hopeful that it should come this week.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Good Luck Nikhil.


----------



## praveen14

nikhil28 said:


> Oh great! I had applied on 17th March, still waiting. Hopeful that it should come this week.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


I applied on the 18th March and still waiting !!


----------



## Alekhyak

worked through a consultancy, not as a permanent employee in that organization.


----------



## Baljeet20186

Anybody applied after 14th March received the ACS outcome?


----------



## nikhil28

Baljeet20186 said:


> Anybody applied after 14th March received the ACS outcome?


Hi Baljeet,

You have submitted work experience for more than 1 company?

I did for 2 companies on 17th March and still waiting. My hypothesis is that 1 company ACS comes relatively faster. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## sambaner

Folks,
I applied on 24th March with 4 companies including the current one (2 Employment References from HR and 2 Statutory Declarations). Still waiting. Given that the current timeline for ACS seems to be 2 weeks+/-, I am expecting a result some time this week. Fingers crossed.

Any one applied on or after 24th March and received a result already?

Cheers!


----------



## nikhil28

Finally, received the acs assessment today. Application was filed on 17th march.


----------



## SG

nikhil28 said:


> Finally, received the acs assessment today. Application was filed on 17th march.


Congratulations  Update your EOI if you're done with PTE already. 

Good Luck Nikhil!


----------



## ANAIN

SG said:


> Hi Rahul,
> 
> 1. Login to your existing ACS account.
> 2. Click on "My Application Dashboard"
> 3. You will be able to see your current ACS mentioned as "Finalized"
> 
> 4. There itself, you have an option to select - "Create a New Application".
> 5. Click on it and proceed.
> 
> 6. Then its the same process as you did your first ACS. In the first page, you have an option to select Skills ($500 AUD) and your desired ANZSCO code.
> 
> 7. You will have your prior details auto-filled and you won't be able to edit that.
> 
> 8. You won't be able to delete the old documents which you have already submitted for your first ACS skills assessment.
> 
> 9. To upload new documents for your second ACS skills assessment, click on "Browse" under the correct headings and upload the ones you have prepared for the new code.
> 
> 10. For Resume / CV, there is NO option online that you will find there in the online application.
> 
> 11. After you submit the online ACS application, you will get an acknowledgement email from ACS.
> From Email: [email protected]
> Subject Line: ACS Migration Skill Assessment Acknowledgement for Ref. XXXXX
> 
> Reply with your attached CV / Resume - to this email where you will already have your reference number in subject line.
> 
> Good Luck Rahul!



Hello All

would appreciate if someone can guide me for my ACS

My last ACS expired, so need to reapply for skill assessment. In the mean time I have worked in two different countries and I got promotion also; however my roles and responsibilities are still the same. 
1. So while reapplying and linking the older assessment, do I need to upload older documents as well or earlier uploaded documents are sufficient as they are non-editable?
2. Will it be fine to upload the documents only for duration post last assessment and break up the current employer experience into multiple according to deputed location and designation ?


----------



## Baljeet20186

nikhil28 said:


> Finally, received the acs assessment today. Application was filed on 17th march.


Congratulations. Are you updating the old EOI or creating a new one?


----------



## SG

ANAIN said:


> Hello All
> 
> would appreciate if someone can guide me for my ACS
> 
> My last ACS expired, so need to reapply for skill assessment. In the mean time I have worked in two different countries and I got promotion also; however my roles and responsibilities are still the same.
> 1. So while reapplying and linking the older assessment, do I need to upload older documents as well or earlier uploaded documents are sufficient as they are non-editable?
> 2. Will it be fine to upload the documents only for duration post last assessment and break up the current employer experience into multiple according to deputed location and designation ?


Hi ANAIN,

For new ACS as old ACS is expiring:
1. Get a new letter for current company so that the date reflects as the recent one.
2. For all prior letters, give the same as you had provided last time.
3. Give latest payslips.
4. Give the latest Tax Records.
4. Give your promotion letter.
5. All other documents remain the same.

Also, 
In this new ACS online application, you don't have a place to upload the CV / Resume.
1. Upload all documents in online ACS.
2. Proceed with the payment.
3. You will receive a mail with the ACS reference number (as subject line).
4. Reply back to the same email giving your CV / Resume.
*** Note: Make sure you don't do anything with the subject line. Leave it as it is as it contains your ACS reference number.

Good Luck!


----------



## ANAIN

NB said:


> 1. When applying again to ACS, you will be asked about your previous application
> Give the details therein and your previous application will be linked
> 
> 2. You will probably be giving a new update SD so that will have to be attested
> Other educational and previous companies experience documents you can use the same
> 
> 3. Each location change and promotion has to be clearly split in the SD and acs application . It need not be in separate SD but in the same SD, shown separately with periods and location clearly mentioned
> Look at the reference letter template given in the ACS website and follow that
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB

Again need your help here

I am applying for ACS assessment again. As you said, I am able to link the previous assessment, but still having few doubts-

1. For example I am still working with the same organization but got promotion and deputed in other country for some duration. Do I need to create separate entry for each change like location and designation. This way it will split my current company experience into 4 part like

Designation X March 2014 - May 2017 India
Designation X May 2017 - June 2017 US
Designation Y July 2017- Oct 2018 US
Designation Y Nov 2018 - Till date India

3. And in last do I need to create duplicate entries again for experience assessed earlier as I am not able to edit or upload any document against them.

Please suggest....


----------



## NB

ANAIN said:


> Hi NB
> 
> Again need your help here
> 
> I am applying for ACS assessment again. As you said, I am able to link the previous assessment, but still having few doubts-
> 
> 1. For example I am still working with the same organization but got promotion and deputed in other country for some duration. Do I need to create separate entry for each change like location and designation. This way it will split my current company experience into 4 part like
> 
> Designation X March 2014 - May 2017 India
> Designation X May 2017 - June 2017 US
> Designation Y July 2017- Oct 2018 US
> Designation Y Nov 2018 - Till date India
> 
> 3. And in last do I need to create duplicate entries again for experience assessed earlier as I am not able to edit or upload any document against them.
> 
> Please suggest....


1. Correct

3. Ask help ACS for the correct method . They are very prompt 

Cheers


----------



## rajibimran

*Resume and Employee reference letter similarity.*

Hi,
I have finished preparation of all the documents to submit in ACS. now i have to prepare the resume/CV. i have a query on this.

01. The RnR on the resume and employer reference letter should be same(copy from reference letter) or can i have separate RnR (own writing) in the resume.

Thanks
RAIM.


----------



## NB

rajibimran said:


> Hi,
> I have finished preparation of all the documents to submit in ACS. now i have to prepare the resume/CV. i have a query on this.
> 
> 01. The RnR on the resume and employer reference letter should be same(copy from reference letter) or can i have separate RnR (own writing) in the resume.
> 
> Thanks
> RAIM.


The RnR should be similar to avoid any controversy 
The other details you can add as per your liking

Cheers


----------



## Jittu316786

Anyone who submitted ACS in April and got an update ? What are turn around time for assessments in April 2019


----------



## arnish.singh

for acs assessment do I need to submit Tax Returns in Application too?
or just the offer letter, employee reference letter, and payslips or bank statement are okay?

Please Guide


----------



## arnish.singh

Please clear this too
Consolidate all pages into one PDF document for each qualification and each employment entry.

This means a single PDF file of qualification and employment together OR 2 separate PDF files
one for qualification and other for employment need to be uploaded in ACS application.

Thanks


----------



## sherif22879

How long it take for ACS assessment? I know that it is mentioned 8-10 weeks, but I want to know how long it will take actually please. can it take less than that or this is the minimum?


----------



## NB

arnish.singh said:


> Please clear this too
> Consolidate all pages into one PDF document for each qualification and each employment entry.
> 
> This means a single PDF file of qualification and employment together OR 2 separate PDF files
> one for qualification and other for employment need to be uploaded in ACS application.
> 
> Thanks


One for each qualification and then separate files for each episode ( as per EOI) of your employment

Cheers


----------



## arnish.singh

Please tell Bank Statement for ACS Application need to be Notarized or just the Bank stamp will be okay ?
and can I submit both Pay Slips & Bank Statement in Application or just need to submit one ? 

Thanks for your valuable time


----------



## NB

arnish.singh said:


> Please tell Bank Statement for ACS Application need to be Notarized or just the Bank stamp will be okay ?
> and can I submit both Pay Slips & Bank Statement in Application or just need to submit one ?
> 
> Thanks for your valuable time


ACS needs a very minimal set of documents for assessment 
Please don’t overload the assessor with unwanted documents 

Go through the list carefully and then only upload what is applicable for your circumstances 

I do not know from where you have picked up the bank statements requirements 

Cheers


----------



## arnish.singh

NB said:


> ACS needs a very minimal set of documents for assessment
> Please don’t overload the assessor with unwanted documents
> 
> Go through the list carefully and then only upload what is applicable for your circumstances
> 
> I do not know from where you have picked up the bank statements requirements
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for your help
If someone unable to arrange Payslips then i think Bank Statement needed as a proof 

I left my old company and started job in a new company so i want to add on new company experience in ACS Assessment, so documents required are:
1) Relieving letter from previous company
2) Offer Letter of new company
3) Employment Reference of new Company
4) Payslips
5) Resume/CV
6) Passport photocopy

Please tell all these documents are enough for new company addition or anything else needed too ?
Thanking You


----------



## NB

arnish.singh said:


> Thanks for your help
> If someone unable to arrange Payslips then i think Bank Statement needed as a proof
> 
> I left my old company and started job in a new company so i want to add on new company experience in ACS Assessment, so documents required are:
> 1) Relieving letter from previous company
> 2) Offer Letter of new company
> 3) Employment Reference of new Company
> 4) Payslips
> 5) Resume/CV
> 6) Passport photocopy
> 
> Please tell all these documents are enough for new company addition or anything else needed too ?
> Thanking You


You can think all you want, but that doesn’t make it a reality
Bank statements is not accepted by ACS


You are still hell bent on unloading unwanted documents, what can I say


Cheers


----------



## arnish.singh

ACS offered me complimentary 12 months membership.
What is the benefit to become a member of ACS ?
I am Confused to accept complimentary membership or not ....!!!!

Thanking You


----------



## ANAIN

All,

Anyone received ACS outcome recently. I have applied on 11th April and still waiting ....

Thanks


----------



## NB

ANAIN said:


> All,
> 
> Anyone received ACS outcome recently. I have applied on 11th April and still waiting ....
> 
> Thanks


It’s too early
It’s around a month now a days

Cheers


----------



## ANAIN

NB said:


> It’s too early
> It’s around a month now a days
> 
> Cheers


My apology NB for asking question again n again on the same topic. Actually, to be in queue I am getting delayed with every passing day due to only awaited ACS outcome. I should have suspended my EOI before last ACS expiry or get the new one first. Is there any way around or I just need to wait for ACS result. Would appreciate your help on this. My details are in my signature. Thanks


----------



## NB

ANAIN said:


> My apology NB for asking question again n again on the same topic. Actually, to be in queue I am getting delayed with every passing day due to only awaited ACS outcome. I should have suspended my EOI before last ACS expiry or get the new one first. Is there any way around or I just need to wait for ACS result. Would appreciate your help on this. My details are in my signature. Thanks


There is nothing you can do

You have to wait patiently for the ACS results 
It may be delayed slightly also due to the big holidays these past few days

Don’t create the EOI in frustration and fall into trouble

Cheers


----------



## ANAIN

NB said:


> There is nothing you can do
> 
> You have to wait patiently for the ACS results
> It may be delayed slightly also due to the big holidays these past few days
> 
> Don’t create the EOI in frustration and fall into trouble
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB

need your suggestion urgent!

I got my assessment today, but unfortunately according to latest assessment my employment after *April 2011* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code, however according to previous assessment my employment after *May 2010 *was considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. And there is a gap of nearly 1 month when I switched my Job, so now it is 1 month less than 8 years to score full marks for employment. 

I also called ACS, and they mentioned that according to rule they are only assessing last 10 year employment and deducted 2 out of that. Is it right or still I can write to them about this.

Thanks


----------



## SG

ANAIN said:


> Hi NB
> 
> need your suggestion urgent!
> 
> I got my assessment today, but unfortunately according to latest assessment my employment after *April 2011* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code, however according to previous assessment my employment after *May 2010 *was considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. And there is a gap of nearly 1 month when I switched my Job, so now it is 1 month less than 8 years to score full marks for employment.
> 
> I also called ACS, and they mentioned that according to rule they are only assessing last 10 year employment and deducted 2 out of that. Is it right or still I can write to them about this.
> 
> Thanks


Have a look at page number 4 in this: https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...t Guidelines for Applicants V5-6 Aug 2018.pdf


----------



## ANAIN

SG said:


> Have a look at page number 4 in this: https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...t Guidelines for Applicants V5-6 Aug 2018.pdf


Thanks for the information.

My Bad-luck. There is minor gap between my employment, so lacking 1 month to get full marks and putting me 1 month behind in the queue.


----------



## Umair858

I am under ACS processing, but I am confused because of this policy change and etc even my consultant is not properly guiding me.
I have did my Bachelors of Computer Science from Federal Urdu University of Pakistan, It is recognized degree from Higher education. Can anyone guide me that my degree is good to go for bachelor status or Am I going to have diploma status?
If they make it diploma then they deduct my work experience as well.

Any help would be helpful 
Thanks


----------



## outrageous_view

Umair858 said:


> I am under ACS processing, but I am confused because of this policy change and etc even my consultant is not properly guiding me.
> I have did my Bachelors of Computer Science from Federal Urdu University of Pakistan, It is recognized degree from Higher education. Can anyone guide me that my degree is good to go for bachelor status or Am I going to have diploma status?
> If they make it diploma then they deduct my work experience as well.
> 
> Any help would be helpful
> Thanks


They will 100% deduct work experience. Only universities in Australia do not deduct work experience. How many they deduct will depend on what units you did on your degree and how the units relate to your proposed job code/profession.


----------



## Umair858

outrageous_view said:


> They will 100% deduct work experience. Only universities in Australia do not deduct work experience. How many they deduct will depend on what units you did on your degree and how the units relate to your proposed job code/profession.


Thank you for prompt reply!
How can asses it? Is there any link?


----------



## outrageous_view

Umair858 said:


> Thank you for prompt reply!
> How can asses it? Is there any link?


It will be assessed by ACS. If there is a link you could assess yourself no one would pay for ACS lol.


----------



## majidk

Your degree is 4 years or 3? If 3 years, 
then it would be almost impossible to equate with Australian Bachelor degree. So work experience requirement would increase. Also get it attested from HEC as well. Both degree and transcript and then upload the docs.



Umair858 said:


> I am under ACS processing, but I am confused because of this policy change and etc even my consultant is not properly guiding me.
> I have did my Bachelors of Computer Science from Federal Urdu University of Pakistan, It is recognized degree from Higher education. Can anyone guide me that my degree is good to go for bachelor status or Am I going to have diploma status?
> If they make it diploma then they deduct my work experience as well.
> 
> Any help would be helpful
> Thanks


----------



## patel1234

Hello Guys,

Applied for ACS skill assessment on 02/05/2019 through an agent, is there anyway I can import that application into my acs account like we do in immiaccount for visa application?

Do not want to withdraw agent but just want to check status of my application.


----------



## NB

patel1234 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Applied for ACS skill assessment on 02/05/2019 through an agent, is there anyway I can import that application into my acs account like we do in immiaccount for visa application?
> 
> Do not want to withdraw agent but just want to check status of my application.


I don’t think you can import the ACS application 

Moreover it takes too little time nowadays to get the results to go through all this

Don’t bother 

Cheers


----------



## SG

patel1234 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Applied for ACS skill assessment on 02/05/2019 through an agent, is there anyway I can import that application into my acs account like we do in immiaccount for visa application?
> 
> Do not want to withdraw agent but just want to check status of my application.


There is no way you can import your application in ACS. It's not like ImmiAccount.

1. If your email address is the username to login to ACS, you can request for forgot password. 
2. In this case too, the emails will still be sent to your Agent. 
3. You can request from Agent if you need anything particular or your ACS Assessment Report. 
4. But, you can also login with your own new password and check the status of the application.


----------



## ksharma36

Hello All,

This is my 1st post and would like to know how much time does it take (usually) for ACS report ? I submitted my application on 30th April. 

Regards
Karan


----------



## NB

ksharma36 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> This is my 1st post and would like to know how much time does it take (usually) for ACS report ? I submitted my application on 30th April.
> 
> Regards
> Karan


It’s very fast
You should get it anytime now
I presume it was not RPL

Cheers


----------



## ksharma36

Hello NB,

I am not sure what RPL means. 

Regards
Karan


----------



## NB

ksharma36 said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> I am not sure what RPL means.
> 
> Regards
> Karan


Recognition of prior learning
If you don’t know the meaning, it’s not applicable for you 

Cheers


----------



## abhinav88024

Hi All.. I’m planning to apply my ACS.. I have 9+ years of experience in Informatica.. is there anyone in this group who has Informatica experience, I need your help please in reviewing my roles and responsibilities..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

abhinav88024 said:


> Hi All.. I’m planning to apply my ACS.. I have 9+ years of experience in Informatica.. is there anyone in this group who has Informatica experience, I need your help please in reviewing my roles and responsibilities..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have to compare your RnR with the Anzsco code under which you intend to apply
Have you identified that code ?

Cheers


----------



## abhinav88024

Thanks NB for responding back..!!
261313 is the code I’m planning to apply 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhinav88024

Also can you please share the source where I can compare


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

abhinav88024 said:


> Also can you please share the source where I can compare
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here you go

https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/acs/acs-skills/ANZSCO_Code_Information.pdf

Cheers


----------



## abhinav88024

Thanks mate..!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksharma36

Guys my application still says "With Assessor". I applied on 30th April and today is 21st May. Could there be any delays due to holidays ? OR ACS might be closed for any particular duration ?

Checking status everyday and getting restless since its not moving ahead. Any pointers would be appreciated.


----------



## NB

ksharma36 said:


> Guys my application still says "With Assessor". I applied on 30th April and today is 21st May. Could there be any delays due to holidays ? OR ACS might be closed for any particular duration ?
> 
> Checking status everyday and getting restless since its not moving ahead. Any pointers would be appreciated.


You are getting restless in just a few days delay

What will happen when you submit your EOI and thereafter the application?

Those may run for several months and even extend beyond years

You have to learn to be patient
Immigration is not a T20 match
It’s a 5 day match

Cheers


----------



## ksharma36

NB said:


> You are getting restless in just a few days delay
> 
> What will happen when you submit your EOI and thereafter the application?
> 
> Those may run for several months and even extend beyond years
> 
> You have to learn to be patient
> Immigration is not a T20 match
> It’s a 5 day match
> 
> Cheers


Ok NB,

I just hope to see a positive assessment at the earliest. So that i can move ahead with the process


----------



## nbhardwaj1981

*Please Review ..!!*

Hello Seniors/Experts,

I am planning to submit ACS for skill assessment. Can you please review my profile and suggest what are the chances of getting +ve ACS and how much experience will be deducted and how much points can be claimed for my qualification:-

B.Com (correspondence) from Delhi University
Post Graduate Diploma in Information Technology (distance learning) from Symbiosis 
Experience for PGDIT : 7 Years
Certifications :- MCSE, AWS Certified Solutions Architect, Nutanix Certified Professional (NCP), ITIL 
ANZSCO : 263111 Computer Network & Systems Engineer


Regards,
NB


----------



## ksharma36

Team,

I received my ACS letter today. Though its positive however they have deducted 4 years of my employment. I worked in 3 firms starting from Dec 2010 till date. However in letter they mentioned 

The following employment after December 2014 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111

I was expecting 10 points however i am down to 5  

Is there a way to get it rectified or atleast get 5 years to attain 10 points.

Please help team

Regards
Karan


----------



## NB

ksharma36 said:


> Team,
> 
> I received my ACS letter today. Though its positive however they have deducted 4 years of my employment. I worked in 3 firms starting from Dec 2010 till date. However in letter they mentioned
> 
> The following employment after December 2014 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111
> 
> I was expecting 10 points however i am down to 5
> 
> Is there a way to get it rectified or atleast get 5 years to attain 10 points.
> 
> Please help team
> 
> Regards
> Karan


You can go through the ACS booklet and check on what basis they deduct the years

If you are still confident that you deserved lesser years to be deducted, you can file a review or appeal

One thing I can tell you, if your case is strong , ACS revises their assessment and they are not stubborn 
Cheers


----------



## ksharma36

NB,

1: 1st option is to appeal. What if the results remain the same ?

2: They have considered Dec 2014 onwards. So if i stay with my current firm till Dec 19, does that equate to more than 5 years automatically ? Or do i have to get the ACS done again ?


----------



## NB

ksharma36 said:


> NB,
> 
> 1: 1st option is to appeal. What if the results remain the same ?
> 
> 2: They have considered Dec 2014 onwards. So if i stay with my current firm till Dec 19, does that equate to more than 5 years automatically ? Or do i have to get the ACS done again ?


1. If it’s same, it’s same. You have to accept it 

2. If you continue in the same company, designation, role, RnR and location, then you can continue to claim points beyond the ACS assessment 
If even any of the factors change, you should get yourself reassessed to be safe

Cheers


----------



## ksharma36

NB,

Thanks for the quick reply. 

Do you suggest i apply my EOI now with 70 points (with current score) and in Dec modify it since i would be eligible for 5 years of my employment ?

I am pretty sure i will not be promoted and my RnR and other factors remains the same. Any particular document i will have to provide in Dec like employment letter which states i am employed with my current firm from XXX date till date ?

Review and Appeal is approx 400 dollars. At this stage can i ask for review and probably ask them to assess me on a different ANZSCO code ? For Eg from Computer Engineer to System Analyst ?

Your suggestions will help me take my next steps appropriately.

Regards
Karan


----------



## NB

ksharma36 said:


> NB,
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> Do you suggest i apply my EOI now with 70 points (with current score) and in Dec modify it since i would be eligible for 5 years of my employment ?
> 
> I am pretty sure i will not be promoted and my RnR and other factors remains the same. Any particular document i will have to provide in Dec like employment letter which states i am employed with my current firm from XXX date till date ?
> 
> Review and Appeal is approx 400 dollars. At this stage can i ask for review and probably ask them to assess me on a different ANZSCO code ? For Eg from Computer Engineer to System Analyst ?
> 
> Your suggestions will help me take my next steps appropriately.
> 
> Regards
> Karan


You can always file the EOI now, no need to wait for December 
You may get a SS, you never know
In December your points will automatically go up if you leave the TO DATE blank in the EOI
You should be able to get a fresh reference letter if asked for which again gives the same RnR which was given during the ACS assessment 

No idea if you should go for review or appeal or different Anzsco code 
It depends on the strength of your case and you alone can decide

Cheers


----------



## ksharma36

NB said:


> You can always file the EOI now, no need to wait for December
> You may get a SS, you never know
> In December your points will automatically go up if you leave the TO DATE blank in the EOI
> You should be able to get a fresh reference letter if asked for which again gives the same RnR which was given during the ACS assessment
> 
> No idea if you should go for review or appeal or different Anzsco code
> It depends on the strength of your case and you alone can decide
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

I submitted a statutory declaration in my case. Getting reference letter from current firm is not possible. In this scenario what do i have to submit in EOI during Dec ?

Will SD, Fresh Employment Letter (which confirms the employment duration) and ACS letter work ?

Regards
Karan


----------



## NB

ksharma36 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I submitted a statutory declaration in my case. Getting reference letter from current firm is not possible. In this scenario what do i have to submit in EOI during Dec ?
> 
> Will SD, Fresh Employment Letter (which confirms the employment duration) and ACS letter work ?
> 
> Regards
> Karan


Whether you submit EOI now or December, the documents remain same

Many co are asking for reference letter for the current employer irrespective of the fact that you had submitted a SD
Just putting all cards on the table

Cheers


----------



## qasimbhatti

Agreed


----------



## abhinav88024

Hi All.. I have cleared my PTE with 79 in all modules.. I’m planning to start my ACS process..can someone pls share if we have a checklist which tells what documents are required for ACS process.

Also, is there anyone in this group who worked in Polaris if yes pls share the process or contacts how to get the roles and responsibilities


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

abhinav88024 said:


> Hi All.. I have cleared my PTE with 79 in all modules.. I’m planning to start my ACS process..can someone pls share if we have a checklist which tells what documents are required for ACS process.
> 
> Also, is there anyone in this group who worked in Polaris if yes pls share the process or contacts how to get the roles and responsibilities
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can go through this booklet

https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...t Guidelines for Applicants V5-6 Aug 2018.pdf

You will get all the information you need

Cheers


----------



## abhinav88024

Thanks NB


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhinav88024

Can anyone pls share statuatory document sample please.. Also pls let me know if I need to submit payslips for ACS processing.. I’m assuming that only roles n responsibilities from all the employers, passport for age proof and current employer offer letter..Anything missing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

abhinav88024 said:


> Can anyone pls share statuatory document sample please.. Also pls let me know if I need to submit payslips for ACS processing.. I’m assuming that only roles n responsibilities from all the employers, passport for age proof and current employer offer letter..Anything missing?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you are submitting the reference letter from the employers , why do you need the statutory declaration format ?

Anyways you can find the list of documents here

https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...t Guidelines for Applicants V5-6 Aug 2018.pdf



Cheers


----------



## Ginni Gill

I had submitted ACS application on 29 May 2019 and on 28 june acs asked for additional documents that i submitted on 1 july. How long they will take to give result after that?


----------



## nitinsy

Ginni Gill said:


> I had submitted ACS application on 29 May 2019 and on 28 june acs asked for additional documents that i submitted on 1 july. How long they will take to give result after that?


Currently taking ~30 days


----------



## nitinsy

Ginni Gill said:


> I had submitted ACS application on 29 May 2019 and on 28 june acs asked for additional documents that i submitted on 1 july. How long they will take to give result after that?


Currently taking ~30 days


----------



## Wondergirl88

Hi Everyone,

Need help on ACS evaluation!!!

I have recently received my ACS result letter.
In one of my past company, I have worked in India and the USA with multiple designations. But, ACS mentioned only last designation and position. They mentioned all the location as OUTSIDE of AUSTRALIA for my current and past companies.

1) Is it common or something to worry?

2) Should I request ACS again to clearly mention all my designations and locations?

3) In EOI, should I expand all my designation with locations or should I keep exactly same as ACS? Because If I do not disclose in EOI now all designations and locations, then later on while filling form80, we have to mention all designation and locations and then there will be a discrepancy. Please advise.

Please advise.


----------



## nitinsy

Wondergirl88 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Need help on ACS evaluation!!!
> 
> I have recently received my ACS result letter.
> In one of my past company, I have worked in India and the USA with multiple designations. But, ACS mentioned only last designation and position. They mentioned all the location as OUTSIDE of AUSTRALIA for my current and past companies.
> 
> 1) Is it common or something to worry?
> 
> 2) Should I request ACS again to clearly mention all my designations and locations?
> 
> 3) In EOI, should I expand all my designation with locations or should I keep exactly same as ACS? Because If I do not disclose in EOI now all designations and locations, then later on while filling form80, we have to mention all designation and locations and then there will be a discrepancy. Please advise.
> 
> Please advise.


Did you fill the ACS form correctly? Normally they just validate each entry against documents provided. If you did fill it correctly, write to ACS to update report accordingly


----------



## abhinav88024

Thanks NB.. I need it for current employer..
Any other documents are required for ACS processing other than I mentioned prey?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SL_EXPAT

Have submitted for ACS renewal on 1st July.

No change in my employment since the last assessment. I would like to know how long the renewal will take.

Many thanks in advance !!


----------



## NB

SL_EXPAT said:


> Have submitted for ACS renewal on 1st July.
> 
> No change in my employment since the last assessment. I would like to know how long the renewal will take.
> 
> Many thanks in advance !!


The time taken for even new applications has come down to 30 days

You may get it in 2-3 weeks

Cheers


----------



## SL_EXPAT

NB said:


> The time taken for even new applications has come down to 30 days
> 
> You may get it in 2-3 weeks
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB..Appreciate your feedback


----------



## amoghk

Its 36-37 days now


----------



## sailaja04

G'Day Members,

Hope you are all doing well.

Wondering if senior folks can assist\guide with below queries - 

I'm in process of submitting my ACS assignment (Software Engineer), have 11 years’ experience (7 offshore & 4 AU onshore) as software engineer starting Jan 2008- 

1- Completed Engineering in Electronic and Communication, India - How many years will be deducted by ACS, Do I need to prepare RPL?
2- Have received R&R from all my previous employers on company letter head – Do I need to still submit payslips? Form 16/ITR’s and Relieving letters.
3- Is Resume\CV mandatory for ACS assignment.

Cheers,
Sailaja


----------



## NB

sailaja04 said:


> G'Day Members,
> 
> Hope you are all doing well.
> 
> Wondering if senior folks can assist\guide with below queries -
> 
> I'm in process of submitting my ACS assignment (Software Engineer), have 11 years’ experience (7 offshore & 4 AU onshore) as software engineer starting Jan 2008-
> 
> 1- Completed Engineering in Electronic and Communication, India - How many years will be deducted by ACS, Do I need to prepare RPL?
> 2- Have received R&R from all my previous employers on company letter head – Do I need to still submit payslips? Form 16/ITR’s and Relieving letters.
> 3- Is Resume\CV mandatory for ACS assignment.
> 
> Cheers,
> Sailaja


1. 4 years
2. NO
3. YES you have to upload a CV 

Required Documents
1. 2.
3.
4. 5.
6.
Birth Certificate or Passport – Applicant details page only, not full passport Degree or Award Certificate
• Title of Degree or Award
• Name of University or Awarding Institution
• Date the Degree or Award was completed – the qualification will be assessed as NOT suitable if there is no documented evidence that the degree has been completed and awarded. A letter of completion will also be accepted for Australian qualifications only.
Degree or Award Transcript
• Unit or Subject Names and Grades or Marks Achieved
Employment References
If you apply for a Recognition of Prior Learning (RPL) application, you will need to submit an ACS Recognition of Prior Learning Form.
Resume/Curriculum Vitae

Cheers


----------



## sailaja04

NB said:


> 1. 4 years
> 2. NO
> 3. YES you have to upload a CV
> 
> Required Documents
> 1. 2.
> 3.
> 4. 5.
> 6.
> Birth Certificate or Passport – Applicant details page only, not full passport Degree or Award Certificate
> • Title of Degree or Award
> • Name of University or Awarding Institution
> • Date the Degree or Award was completed – the qualification will be assessed as NOT suitable if there is no documented evidence that the degree has been completed and awarded. A letter of completion will also be accepted for Australian qualifications only.
> Degree or Award Transcript
> • Unit or Subject Names and Grades or Marks Achieved
> Employment References
> If you apply for a Recognition of Prior Learning (RPL) application, you will need to submit an ACS Recognition of Prior Learning Form.
> Resume/Curriculum Vitae
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB ☺


----------



## anu_k

SL_EXPAT said:


> Have submitted for ACS renewal on 1st July.
> 
> No change in my employment since the last assessment. I would like to know how long the renewal will take.
> 
> Many thanks in advance !!


I have to also submit the ACS renewal request. There is no change in my employment since the last assessment. What all documents required for ACS renewal?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## NB

anu_k said:


> I have to also submit the ACS renewal request. There is no change in my employment since the last assessment. What all documents required for ACS renewal?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


Absolutely same set of documents 

You clan use all your previous documents except the updated SD or reference letter and the CV

Don’t forget to link your previous application to the new one

Cheers


----------



## anu_k

NB said:


> Absolutely same set of documents
> 
> You clan use all your previous documents except the updated SD or reference letter and the CV
> 
> Don’t forget to link your previous application to the new one
> 
> Cheers


Thanks!! NB


----------



## bhowalamit

This is for my spouse's skill assessment. Does ACS consider BCA as ICT major or minor? Also my wife has only 2 years of experience.


----------



## NB

bhowalamit said:


> This is for my spouse's skill assessment. Does ACS consider BCA as ICT major or minor? Also my wife has only 2 years of experience.


3 year course or 4 years ? 
Lots of other variables in play like RnR matching the course, subjects 

You may have to take a risk and apply to be sure

If the experience was 4 years, you were probably safe but 2 years is touch and go

Cheers


----------



## bhowalamit

NB said:


> 3 year course or 4 years ?
> Lots of other variables in play like RnR matching the course, subjects
> 
> You may have to take a risk and apply to be sure
> 
> If the experience was 4 years, you were probably safe but 2 years is touch and go
> 
> Cheers


It is 3 yrs BCA but yeah % of ICT subjects will determine.


----------



## iamparikh

How often do we have to go for ACS renewal ? Is it an yearly requirement even after Grant?


----------



## devendravelegandla

ACS validity is two years and if we donot get invite within two years its better to do ACS renewal before it expires. After grant we don't need ACS assessment anymore 



iamparikh said:


> How often do we have to go for ACS renewal ? Is it an yearly requirement even after Grant?


----------



## iamparikh

Hi All,

I have received my skill assessment result from ACS for the job code:262112, however contrary to the popular belief of deducting 2 years experience to meet the Australian Quality Standards. They have gone ahead and deducted 4 years of my hard earned experience without an explanation.

My Bachelors of Engineering in IT has been considered as a Major and MBA in IT is considered as a Minor.

I have had regular employment at 3 different organisations from July 2013 onwards. All the experience is relevant and is assessed suitable to the Job code by ACS. However as per ACS result my employment after 18 July 2017 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level. I don’t get it why they deducted 4 years??

A friend of mine with exact education who completed is BE in Computer Science from same university as mine and we did our MBA from same college and in the same year, and has similar experience with 2 organizations. He got his ACS result with only a 2 year deduction. In his skill assessment result our MBA in IT was termed as a Major by ACS whereas now they have termed it a Minor.

They have misspelled the name of my University as well in the result document which can be an issue in the application process.

They took 45 days to come up with this result and I don’t understand what quality standards are they looking when the similar applications are provided with different results. 

Please suggest the course of action here, a review/challenge process is again $395 and might give me nothing when they explain a cooked up criteria of deduction which is something we can’t challenge. This result has given me a setback of 5 points as I can’t claim any taking me to a total of 65 rather than previously self-calculated 70.


----------



## bhowalamit

iamparikh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received my skill assessment result from ACS for the job code:262112, however contrary to the popular belief of deducting 2 years experience to meet the Australian Quality Standards. They have gone ahead and deducted 4 years of my hard earned experience without an explanation.
> 
> My Bachelors of Engineering in IT has been considered as a Major and MBA in IT is considered as a Minor.
> 
> I have had regular employment at 3 different organisations from July 2013 onwards. All the experience is relevant and is assessed suitable to the Job code by ACS. However as per ACS result my employment after 18 July 2017 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level. I don’t get it why they deducted 4 years??
> 
> A friend of mine with exact education who completed is BE in Computer Science from same university as mine and we did our MBA from same college and in the same year, and has similar experience with 2 organizations. He got his ACS result with only a 2 year deduction. In his skill assessment result our MBA in IT was termed as a Major by ACS whereas now they have termed it a Minor.
> 
> They have misspelled the name of my University as well in the result document which can be an issue in the application process.
> 
> They took 45 days to come up with this result and I don’t understand what quality standards are they looking when the similar applications are provided with different results.
> 
> Please suggest the course of action here, a review/challenge process is again $395 and might give me nothing when they explain a cooked up criteria of deduction which is something we can’t challenge. This result has given me a setback of 5 points as I can’t claim any taking me to a total of 65 rather than previously self-calculated 70.


Check the roles and responsibilities you have put in from 2013 to 2017 for all the organisations you worked with. Most likely it is not matching with that of job code 262112. 

Worst case you have to go for challenge, in case you are too much dependent on these 2 years to get more points.


----------



## NB

iamparikh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received my skill assessment result from ACS for the job code:262112, however contrary to the popular belief of deducting 2 years experience to meet the Australian Quality Standards. They have gone ahead and deducted 4 years of my hard earned experience without an explanation.
> 
> My Bachelors of Engineering in IT has been considered as a Major and MBA in IT is considered as a Minor.
> 
> I have had regular employment at 3 different organisations from July 2013 onwards. All the experience is relevant and is assessed suitable to the Job code by ACS. However as per ACS result my employment after 18 July 2017 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level. I don’t get it why they deducted 4 years??
> 
> A friend of mine with exact education who completed is BE in Computer Science from same university as mine and we did our MBA from same college and in the same year, and has similar experience with 2 organizations. He got his ACS result with only a 2 year deduction. In his skill assessment result our MBA in IT was termed as a Major by ACS whereas now they have termed it a Minor.
> 
> They have misspelled the name of my University as well in the result document which can be an issue in the application process.
> 
> They took 45 days to come up with this result and I don’t understand what quality standards are they looking when the similar applications are provided with different results.
> 
> Please suggest the course of action here, a review/challenge process is again $395 and might give me nothing when they explain a cooked up criteria of deduction which is something we can’t challenge. This result has given me a setback of 5 points as I can’t claim any taking me to a total of 65 rather than previously self-calculated 70.


You can get the university name corrected easily
Just drop a mail to help ACS explaining the issue

If your friend is willing to share his ACS assessment details with you, you can attach the same in a an email again to help ACS and ask them to relook at your case if deducting 4 years 
No harm in trying 

Cheers


----------



## iamparikh

Hi NB,

I have reached out to them for all the points in the email below:

"With the reference to the skills assessment results in the email, I would like to understand the result provided by ACS and seek clarification for the below mentioned points.

1. The name of my University for Bachelors Degree has been misspelled in the results it has been mentioned as "Haharshi", whereas it is actually "Maharshi". Please see the line " Your Bachelor of Engineering in Information Technology from Haharshi Dayanand University completed May 2010 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing" in results. This should be corrected as it could hamper my immigration process as the information is inconsistent.

2. I would like to understand why 4 years of experience has been deducted when my Major's is in Computing and the total experience is relevant to the ANZSCO Job Code: 262112. As per the suitability criteria mentioned in the ACS Skill assessment guidelines for applicants which states that "If your degree is assessed as having an ICT major which is closely related to your nominated occupation, you will require 2 years relevant work experience completed within the past 10 years or 4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history (whichever provides the earliest skill date) to meet the suitability criteria". As per the above criteria I have a total of 6 years of relevant experience within 10 years of completion of Bachelors Degree and hence only 2 years of experience should have deducted to meet the AQF standards. Please let me know why 4 years were deducted from my total experience.

3. My Masters of Business Administration in IT Business Management from Symbiosis International University completed in April 2013 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a Minor in computing, however I would like to dispute this as my course had more than 50% subjects in ICT content. As per ACS guidelines " A post graduate qualification (Graduate Diploma, Masters or Doctoral qualification) that requires at least a Bachelor qualification with a major in ICT for entry into the course, must have ICT content of at least 33%, all of which must be at post graduate level." As per the above criteria my Masters degree should be considered a Major as well. I have seen instances of my friends from my course who have got their ACS result within last one year and their Masters degree is deemed as Major(Reference A-219XXX; Mr. Sahil XXXXXX). I would like to understand the criteria for discrimination in results within a similar course.

I hope my queries are resolved and a fresh letter is provided with an appropriate result based on the guidelines setup by ACS.


----------



## iamparikh

iamparikh said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have reached out to them for all the points in the email below:
> 
> "With the reference to the skills assessment results in the email, I would like to understand the result provided by ACS and seek clarification for the below mentioned points.
> 
> 1. The name of my University for Bachelors Degree has been misspelled in the results it has been mentioned as "Haharshi", whereas it is actually "Maharshi". Please see the line " Your Bachelor of Engineering in Information Technology from Haharshi Dayanand University completed May 2010 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing" in results. This should be corrected as it could hamper my immigration process as the information is inconsistent.
> 
> 2. I would like to understand why 4 years of experience has been deducted when my Major's is in Computing and the total experience is relevant to the ANZSCO Job Code: 262112. As per the suitability criteria mentioned in the ACS Skill assessment guidelines for applicants which states that "If your degree is assessed as having an ICT major which is closely related to your nominated occupation, you will require 2 years relevant work experience completed within the past 10 years or 4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history (whichever provides the earliest skill date) to meet the suitability criteria". As per the above criteria I have a total of 6 years of relevant experience within 10 years of completion of Bachelors Degree and hence only 2 years of experience should have deducted to meet the AQF standards. Please let me know why 4 years were deducted from my total experience.
> 
> 3. My Masters of Business Administration in IT Business Management from Symbiosis International University completed in April 2013 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a Minor in computing, however I would like to dispute this as my course had more than 50% subjects in ICT content. As per ACS guidelines " A post graduate qualification (Graduate Diploma, Masters or Doctoral qualification) that requires at least a Bachelor qualification with a major in ICT for entry into the course, must have ICT content of at least 33%, all of which must be at post graduate level." As per the above criteria my Masters degree should be considered a Major as well. I have seen instances of my friends from my course who have got their ACS result within last one year and their Masters degree is deemed as Major(Reference A-219XXX; Mr. Sahil XXXXXX). I would like to understand the criteria for discrimination in results within a similar course.
> 
> I hope my queries are resolved and a fresh letter is provided with an appropriate result based on the guidelines setup by ACS.


Hi All,

So far I have not heard back from ACS on the above mentioned points I have emailed them to provide clarification and update upon.:fingerscrossed:

But I am not hopeful of getting favorable return as these people have a complete monopoly. So I am going to rant out a little based on the facts and instances I have observed.:rant:

I am writing this post to discuss with you all that I have seen instances on this forum where ACS has deducted 4 year experience from people with Bachelors of Engineering in Computer Science and Information Technology degree citing "*As your Bachelor degree was assessed as an ICT Major and Not being closely related to the nominated occupation, you were required to demonstrate 4 years of experience in any time period*, these deductions have been made for people applying for Software Engineer and Business Analyst job codes as well.

If this has been a Degree in Electronics and Communication, Electrical, Mechanical or some other course where the chunk of the content is not ICT, I would have understood the criteria of a 4 year deduction as it has been explicitly mentioned. So what I don't understand is the ACS criteria where they rule out Computer Science and Information Technology degrees as not being an ICT Major not closely related to the Job Codes like Software Engineer/Software Tester/Security Specialist/Business Analyst. I am not sure if there are any other 4 year courses in India where ICT content is covered as per ANZSCO Job Codes. These 2 courses are the best match we have and the subjects covered are exhaustive in the 4 year engineering degree and apply to all ICT related Job Codes.

But ACS has a different take on this, *As per ACS, Qualification comparable to AQF Bachelor Degree or Higher with an ICT Major*
• If your degree is assessed as having an ICT major which is closely related to your nominated occupation, you will require 2 years relevant work experience completed within the past 10 years or 4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history (whichever provides the earliest skill date) to meet the suitability criteria.
• If your degree is assessed as having an ICT major which is NOT closely related to your nominated occupation, you will require 4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history to meet the suitability criteria.

*ANZSCO ICT Content*
In all educational qualifications, 65% of the ICT content must be closely related to the nominated occupation (ANZSCO) to meet the suitability criteria. 

I don't understand how a Bachelor's degree program which is intended to cover ICT content should be matched to the Job Codes at a specific level, as students our intention is to study a broad category of subjects in the computing field which should provide a solid foundation to progress in their career and help them do their jobs effectively. The specific experience related to a Job comes later in everyone's career.

*However still our education is not termed as not closely related to the ICT Job Codes for which we are applying.*:brick:

So before anyone starts on the ACS Skill Assessment path he/she needs to make sure these points as well.

*A Bachelor degree must have:*
• 33% ICT content for a 3 year course
• 25% ICT content for a 4 year course
• 20% ICT content for a 5 year course

*ANZSCO ICT Content*
In all educational qualifications, 65% of the ICT content must be closely related to the nominated occupation (ANZSCO) to meet the suitability criteria. 

And then the criteria provided in the ACS Summary of Criteria Requirements for a Suitable ICT Skills Assessment Result mentioned at the below link states that only 2 years ICT experience should be deducted required to meet the suitability would be applied.
https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/acs/acs-skills/Summary%20of%20Criteria%20-%202017.pd


----------



## topacs

Hi All,

Experts kindly advice.

Am thinking of assessing with ACS for Computer Systems and Network Engineer, I will like to know if i will get a positive assessment and how many years will be deducted, below are my details

Academic Qualification
Electrical Engineering
National Diploma 
2002-2014

Electrical Engineering(Power and Machine Options)
Higher National Diploma
2005-2007

Electrical/Electronic Engineering
Post Graduate Diploma
2011-2014

Work Experience
Customer Support Engineer
2010 to 2013
IT Support Engineer
2013 to 2015
Computer Systems and Network Engineer
2015 to 2019

Would my degree be diploma be considered computing minor or major and wat would be the equivalent or Should i exclude my post graduate diploma degree and claim experience from 2010 upwards..


----------



## expatforumboy

iamparikh said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have reached out to them for all the points in the email below:
> 
> "With the reference to the skills assessment results in the email, I would like to understand the result provided by ACS and seek clarification for the below mentioned points.
> 
> 1. The name of my University for Bachelors Degree has been misspelled in the results it has been mentioned as "Haharshi", whereas it is actually "Maharshi". Please see the line " Your Bachelor of Engineering in Information Technology from Haharshi Dayanand University completed May 2010 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing" in results. This should be corrected as it could hamper my immigration process as the information is inconsistent.
> 
> 2. I would like to understand why 4 years of experience has been deducted when my Major's is in Computing and the total experience is relevant to the ANZSCO Job Code: 262112. As per the suitability criteria mentioned in the ACS Skill assessment guidelines for applicants which states that "If your degree is assessed as having an ICT major which is closely related to your nominated occupation, you will require 2 years relevant work experience completed within the past 10 years or 4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history (whichever provides the earliest skill date) to meet the suitability criteria". As per the above criteria I have a total of 6 years of relevant experience within 10 years of completion of Bachelors Degree and hence only 2 years of experience should have deducted to meet the AQF standards. Please let me know why 4 years were deducted from my total experience.
> 
> 3. My Masters of Business Administration in IT Business Management from Symbiosis International University completed in April 2013 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a Minor in computing, however I would like to dispute this as my course had more than 50% subjects in ICT content. As per ACS guidelines " A post graduate qualification (Graduate Diploma, Masters or Doctoral qualification) that requires at least a Bachelor qualification with a major in ICT for entry into the course, must have ICT content of at least 33%, all of which must be at post graduate level." As per the above criteria my Masters degree should be considered a Major as well. I have seen instances of my friends from my course who have got their ACS result within last one year and their Masters degree is deemed as Major(Reference A-219XXX; Mr. Sahil XXXXXX). I would like to understand the criteria for discrimination in results within a similar course.
> 
> I hope my queries are resolved and a fresh letter is provided with an appropriate result based on the guidelines setup by ACS.



I am assessing for the same code 262112 (ICT Security Professional). If I will get more than 2 years deduction like you (result still pending), i'd try to map all my ICT subjects against the ANZSCO definition for 262112 (see below), paying close attention to specific terms such as database, data structures, softwares, operating systems, etc. Basically specify which ICT subjects you took that are closely relevant to those specific terms in the description and if they are 65% or more of the total ICT subjects you took, then you may be able to justify that they are indeed closely related to the nominated occupation. Though this is still yet to be proven. 


ANZSCO 262112

Description of Employment Duties:
• designing and maintaining database architecture, data structures, tables, dictionaries and naming conventions to ensure the accuracy and completeness of all data master files
• performing the operational establishment and preventive maintenance of backups, recovery procedures, and enforcing security and integrity controls
• implementing and administering database documentation, guidelines, policies and procedures
• testing database systems and upgrades, such as debugging, tracking, reproduction, logging and resolving all
identified problems, according to approved quality testing scripts, procedures and processes
• accepting responsibility for the processes, procedures and operational management associated with system
security and disaster recovery planning
• liaising with security vendors, suppliers, service providers and external resources; analysing, recommending,
installing and maintaining software security applications; and monitoring contractual obligations,
performance delivery and service level agreements
• troubleshooting and providing service support in diagnosing, resolving and repairing server-related hardware
and software malfunctions, encompassing workstations and communication infrastructure
• preparing and maintaining documentation, policies and instructions, and recording and detailing operational
procedures and system logs
• ensuring that the design of computer sites allows all components to fit together and work properly, and
monitoring and adjusting the performance of networks
• continually surveying the current computer site to determine future network needs and making
recommendations for enhancements in the implementation of future servers and networks"


----------



## iamparikh

Hi,

Thank you for the suggestion.

I have already mapped both my Bachelors and Masters degree subjects to the ICT units and job responsibilities suggested by ACS and have exceeded the threshold set by them in both my degrees. I am awaiting their response to my email in which I requested amendments to the result letter along with clarifications for the deductions done.

I am giving them an opportunity to rectify their mistakes in the letter, but so far they have not even acknowledged my emails in last 4 Business Days. I would be calling them on Monday if I don’t hear from the case officer this week.

If they do not respond back with a positive skill assessment result, then I will be going for a review/appeal with the evidence but before that I would first understand their criteria of deducting 4 years in detail from them. There is a 60 day window to apply for review/ appeal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## expatforumboy

iamparikh said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for the suggestion.
> 
> I have already mapped both my Bachelors and Masters degree subjects to the ICT units and job responsibilities suggested by ACS and have exceeded the threshold set by them in both my degrees. I am awaiting their response to my email in which I requested amendments to the result letter along with clarifications for the deductions done.
> 
> I am giving them an opportunity to rectify their mistakes in the letter, but so far they have not even acknowledged my emails in last 4 Business Days. I would be calling them on Monday if I don’t hear from the case officer this week.
> 
> If they do not respond back with a positive skill assessment result, then I will be going for a review/appeal with the evidence but before that I would first understand their criteria of deducting 4 years in detail from them. There is a 60 day window to apply for review/ appeal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I honestly think you should file a review or appeal, otherwise, they might just ignore your email. Their criteria is simple. If you have a 4-year bachelors degree, it must have 25%ICT content and 65% of it must be closely related to your nominated occupation. Forget about your Master's degree. That doesn't really count or cannot be combined with your Bachelor's degree to get better points. It appears that you were not able to satisfy the 2nd criteria above. In which case, your appeal or review submission must show otherwise. If you think you have a case, file an official one now and don't waste your time. You don't "give them opportunity to rectify their mistake".. We follow their official procedures and hope for the best. Make no mistake, we are all at the mercy of these people, each has his own biases. That's just the way the cookie crumbles.


----------



## iamparikh

expatforumboy said:


> I honestly think you should file a review or appeal, otherwise, they might just ignore your email. Their criteria is simple. If you have a 4-year bachelors degree, it must have 25%ICT content and 65% of it must be closely related to your nominated occupation. Forget about your Master's degree. That doesn't really count or cannot be combined with your Bachelor's degree to get better points. It appears that you were not able to satisfy the 2nd criteria above. In which case, your appeal or review submission must show otherwise. If you think you have a case, file an official one now and don't waste your time. You don't "give them opportunity to rectify their mistake".. We follow their official procedures and hope for the best. Make no mistake, we are all at the mercy of these people, each has his own biases. That's just the way the cookie crumbles.


I totally agree with you that we are at their mercy as this is a business for them and we are the ones who are looking for greener pastures. However I think for any corrections in the letter we should reach out to the case officer for clarifications before investing any further amount in review or appeal. 

I also disagree with your point on my Masters being irrelevant to my case as my Masters is in Information Technology with a Majors in Systems (SAP ERP) and Minors in Information Security study subjects. The alignment of ICT subjects in Masters to the ICT Security Specialist Code is more than 90%.

Overview 32 ICT subjects in the Masters and 29 Closely related to the ICT Security Specialist Code.

Please see the subjects below:

*SUBJECTS in Masters * -------------- *Closely Related ICT units*
Business Process Analysis -------------- Project Management & Systems Software
Information Risk Management --------------	Information Systems Security & Information Security
Network Essentials -------------- Computer Networks
System Analysis & Design --------------- Database Design
Programming Methodology	-------------- Systems Software
Business Requirement Analysis -------------- Project Management & Systems Software 
Enterprise Resource Planning I -------------- Systems Software
Database Management Systems	-------------- Database Management Systems
IT Project Management -------------- Project Management
Management Information Systems -------------- Internet and the Web, Database Management Systems & Information Systems Security
Software Architecture -------------- Systems Software
Modeling & Simulation -------------- NA
Business Ethics & Corporate Governance -------------- Information Security
Network Operations Management -------------- Computer Networks
Quality Concepts -------------- Quality Management
Enterprise Resource Planning II -------------- Systems Software
IT Consulting -------------- Project Management
Integrated Disaster Management -------------- Information Systems Security
IT Sales Management & Strategic Bidding -------------- NA
Legal Environment for IT Business -------------- Computer Forensics
IT Strategy -------------- Project Management
IT Governance -------------- Information Security and Information Systems Security
Security Management Practices -------------- Information Security and Information Systems Security
Six Sigma	-------------- Quality Management
Systems & Software Audit -------------- Information Systems Security and Testing strategies & Methods
Business Intelligence Analysis -------------- Database Management Systems
Network Standards & Compliance -------------- Computer Networks
R&D Dissertation(Research on Qualitative & Quantitative Risk Analysis) -------------- Information Systems Security
Green IT -------------- Introduction to ICT 
Business, Continuity Plan & Disaster Recovery, Crisis Response Management -------------- Information Systems security
Detection & Prevention of IT Frauds & Forensics -------------- Computer Forensics and Information Systems Security
e-Governance -------------- Information Systems Security & Web Security


If you feel the above mapping has any disconnect or can be better mapped, then I am open to recommendations.

I will be filing a review by next week in any case.

Thanks


----------



## abhinav88024

Hi All,

I have post graduation in M.C.A, with this degree how many years of experience they will deduct, still it will be 2 years?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## expatforumboy

iamparikh said:


> I totally agree with you that we are at their mercy as this is a business for them and we are the ones who are looking for greener pastures. However I think for any corrections in the letter we should reach out to the case officer for clarifications before investing any further amount in review or appeal.
> 
> I also disagree with your point on my Masters being irrelevant to my case as my Masters is in Information Technology with a Majors in Systems (SAP ERP) and Minors in Information Security study subjects. The alignment of ICT subjects in Masters to the ICT Security Specialist Code is more than 90%.
> 
> Overview 32 ICT subjects in the Masters and 29 Closely related to the ICT Security Specialist Code.
> 
> Please see the subjects below:
> 
> *SUBJECTS in Masters * -------------- *Closely Related ICT units*
> Business Process Analysis -------------- Project Management & Systems Software
> Information Risk Management --------------	Information Systems Security & Information Security
> Network Essentials -------------- Computer Networks
> System Analysis & Design --------------- Database Design
> Programming Methodology	-------------- Systems Software
> Business Requirement Analysis -------------- Project Management & Systems Software
> Enterprise Resource Planning I -------------- Systems Software
> Database Management Systems	-------------- Database Management Systems
> IT Project Management -------------- Project Management
> Management Information Systems -------------- Internet and the Web, Database Management Systems & Information Systems Security
> Software Architecture -------------- Systems Software
> Modeling & Simulation -------------- NA
> Business Ethics & Corporate Governance -------------- Information Security
> Network Operations Management -------------- Computer Networks
> Quality Concepts -------------- Quality Management
> Enterprise Resource Planning II -------------- Systems Software
> IT Consulting -------------- Project Management
> Integrated Disaster Management -------------- Information Systems Security
> IT Sales Management & Strategic Bidding -------------- NA
> Legal Environment for IT Business -------------- Computer Forensics
> IT Strategy -------------- Project Management
> IT Governance -------------- Information Security and Information Systems Security
> Security Management Practices -------------- Information Security and Information Systems Security
> Six Sigma	-------------- Quality Management
> Systems & Software Audit -------------- Information Systems Security and Testing strategies & Methods
> Business Intelligence Analysis -------------- Database Management Systems
> Network Standards & Compliance -------------- Computer Networks
> R&D Dissertation(Research on Qualitative & Quantitative Risk Analysis) -------------- Information Systems Security
> Green IT -------------- Introduction to ICT
> Business, Continuity Plan & Disaster Recovery, Crisis Response Management -------------- Information Systems security
> Detection & Prevention of IT Frauds & Forensics -------------- Computer Forensics and Information Systems Security
> e-Governance -------------- Information Systems Security & Web Security
> 
> 
> If you feel the above mapping has any disconnect or can be better mapped, then I am open to recommendations.
> 
> I will be filing a review by next week in any case.
> 
> Thanks



Forget about your Master's degree. ACS will both assess them but your Master's degree will likely be assessed as Diploma. What you need a favourable assessment for is your Bachelor's degree since you can get the maximum 15 points for it. And if you'll be given 10 or 5 points for your Master's degree, you don't get to add it to your Bachelor's points, so in short, it is worthless to have a Master's degree. But if you went all the way to a Phd, then that will give you extra points for sure assuming positive assessment.


----------



## kunsal

I am planning to get myself reassessed as I have changed my company and want to gain additional points for experience after a couple of months.

My initial ACS assessment took 1 month and 20 days.

Will the new assessment take a shorter time since I will be using the same account and the same documentation (barring new company's statutory declaration) from the previous assessment?

If yes, then till when should I expect a result?

Please let me know.


----------



## iamparikh

expatforumboy said:


> Forget about your Master's degree. ACS will both assess them but your Master's degree will likely be assessed as Diploma. What you need a favourable assessment for is your Bachelor's degree since you can get the maximum 15 points for it. And if you'll be given 10 or 5 points for your Master's degree, you don't get to add it to your Bachelor's points, so in short, it is worthless to have a Master's degree. But if you went all the way to a Phd, then that will give you extra points for sure assuming positive assessment.


I think you are deviating from the topic, the problem is not with my Education Points but about the Experience points. I have received those 15pts as ACS has classified my Bachelors as Majors in Computing but they didn't considered my Masters to be Majors and thus they have deducted 4 years in experience to meet the Suitability Criteria as my Bachelors subject could not be closely related, hence taking 5 points of the experience. However I am prepared to provide the mapping of those subjects as well to refute their assessment.

Coming to your point Masters is not a Diploma. As per ACS, Qualification comparable to AQF *Bachelor Degree or Higher* with an *ICT Major *
• If your degree is assessed as having an ICT major which is closely related to your nominated occupation, you will require 2 years relevant work experience completed within the past 10 years or 4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history (whichever provides the earliest skill date) to meet the suitability criteria.

and 

As per ACS *ICT Major Criteria:*
A *post graduate qualification* (Graduate Diploma or Masters) that do not require a Bachelor with an ICT major for entry into the course, must have:
• A minimum of 3 semesters or at least 1.5 years of full-time study (applies only to Australian
post graduate qualifications)
• At least 2 semesters or 1 year of full-time equivalent ICT content
• A minimum of 12 units or subjects (overseas degrees may contain less units or subjects)
• 50% ICT content for a 2 year Graduate Diploma or Masters qualification
• 33% ICT content for a 3 year Graduate Diploma or Masters qualification

A *post graduate qualification* (Graduate Diploma, Masters or Doctoral qualification) that requires at least a Bachelor qualification with a major in ICT for entry into the course, must have ICT content of at least 33%, all of which must be at post graduate level.

*ICT Minor Criteria:*
A Bachelor or higher qualification is assessed as a Minor when the ICT content is at least two thirds of the requirements for a major.

So the problem is 2 prong, first they will have to classify my Masters as a Major and then only 2 years of my experience would be deducted since I would have proved in that my Masters is closely related to the ICT Security Specialist Code.


----------



## NB

kunsal said:


> I am planning to get myself reassessed as I have changed my company and want to gain additional points for experience after a couple of months.
> 
> My initial ACS assessment took 1 month and 20 days.
> 
> Will the new assessment take a shorter time since I will be using the same account and the same documentation (barring new company's statutory declaration) from the previous assessment?
> 
> If yes, then till when should I expect a result?
> 
> Please let me know.


Normal ACS assessment time has come down to 1 month 
You should get it in 3 weeks or so

Cheers


----------



## iamparikh

iamparikh said:


> I think you are deviating from the topic, the problem is not with my Education Points but about the Experience points. I have received those 15pts as ACS has classified my Bachelors as Majors in Computing but they didn't considered my Masters to be Majors and thus they have deducted 4 years in experience to meet the Suitability Criteria as my Bachelors subject could not be closely related, hence taking 5 points of the experience. However I am prepared to provide the mapping of those subjects as well to refute their assessment.
> 
> Coming to your point Masters is not a Diploma. As per ACS, Qualification comparable to AQF *Bachelor Degree or Higher* with an *ICT Major *
> • If your degree is assessed as having an ICT major which is closely related to your nominated occupation, you will require 2 years relevant work experience completed within the past 10 years or 4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history (whichever provides the earliest skill date) to meet the suitability criteria.
> 
> and
> 
> As per ACS *ICT Major Criteria:*
> A *post graduate qualification* (Graduate Diploma or Masters) that do not require a Bachelor with an ICT major for entry into the course, must have:
> • A minimum of 3 semesters or at least 1.5 years of full-time study (applies only to Australian
> post graduate qualifications)
> • At least 2 semesters or 1 year of full-time equivalent ICT content
> • A minimum of 12 units or subjects (overseas degrees may contain less units or subjects)
> • 50% ICT content for a 2 year Graduate Diploma or Masters qualification
> • 33% ICT content for a 3 year Graduate Diploma or Masters qualification
> 
> A *post graduate qualification* (Graduate Diploma, Masters or Doctoral qualification) that requires at least a Bachelor qualification with a major in ICT for entry into the course, must have ICT content of at least 33%, all of which must be at post graduate level.
> 
> *ICT Minor Criteria:*
> A Bachelor or higher qualification is assessed as a Minor when the ICT content is at least two thirds of the requirements for a major.
> 
> So the problem is 2 prong, first they will have to classify my Masters as a Major and then only 2 years of my experience would be deducted since I would have proved in that my Masters is closely related to the ICT Security Specialist Code.



After a week waiting for ACS to respond, I decided to give them a call today morning seeking explanation. And there response was pretty standard as I have seen in posts from other people across this forum, it was pretty disappointing as they consistently asked me to file a review/appeal if I don't agree with their result. They did amend the name of the university and provided me a new result letter pretty quickly.

Here is the email from them after our call:
_Dear Parikh,

Thank you for your email and phone call this afternoon.

As discussed, if you do not agree with the assessment of your qualification/s you can lodge a Review or Appeal application within 60 days of your result letter. Please refer to the Review and Appeal Information for further information.

Please note lodging an appeal means you cannot provide or add additional documents to your application but we assess your appeal based on existing documentations.

Lodge a review if you wish to provide additional documents.

Regards
ACS_


Now I am in a dilemma whether to file a review or an appeal.

Difference Between an Appeal and a Review Application is that Additional documentation can only be submitted with Review Applications and not with an appeal. However Review fee($395) is non-refundable in any scenario.

In Appeal you can provide a reason for your appeal and no documentation is provided. The appeal fee will be refunded if the appeal application is successful.

The entire exercise would cost me another $395 and a successful review will give me 2 additional years to claim in skillselect, hence making my EOI points 70 at present. Additionally, if I get my wife's English assessed then I can get 5 points in November, thus taking me at 75 points which has a decent chance of an invite for the job code *262112: ICT Security Specialist*(this is a Non-Pro Rata job code).

And if I don't get an invite by 18 July 2020 I will gain another 5 points as I will surpass 5 years of job related experience in skillselect and I would reach 80 points then.

So my question to all the experience folks in the forum, is this a risk should I take by investing $395 and hoping that I could get the desired result and get an invite by February 2020 at 75 or in July 2020 at 80 ?


----------



## mailgrvc

iamparikh said:


> After a week waiting for ACS to respond, I decided to give them a call today morning seeking explanation. And there response was pretty standard as I have seen in posts from other people across this forum, it was pretty disappointing as they consistently asked me to file a review/appeal if I don't agree with their result. They did amend the name of the university and provided me a new result letter pretty quickly.
> 
> Here is the email from them after our call:
> _Dear Parikh,
> 
> Thank you for your email and phone call this afternoon.
> 
> As discussed, if you do not agree with the assessment of your qualification/s you can ..........._


_

Take a look at this forum post. This guy got the required number of years after review:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...pats-living-australia/1414698-acs-appeal.html_


----------



## NB

iamparikh said:


> After a week waiting for ACS to respond, I decided to give them a call today morning seeking explanation. And there response was pretty standard as I have seen in posts from other people across this forum, it was pretty disappointing as they consistently asked me to file a review/appeal if I don't agree with their result. They did amend the name of the university and provided me a new result letter pretty quickly.
> 
> Here is the email from them after our call:
> _Dear Parikh,
> 
> Thank you for your email and phone call this afternoon.
> 
> As discussed, if you do not agree with the assessment of your qualification/s you can lodge a Review or Appeal application within 60 days of your result letter. Please refer to the Review and Appeal Information for further information.
> 
> Please note lodging an appeal means you cannot provide or add additional documents to your application but we assess your appeal based on existing documentations.
> 
> Lodge a review if you wish to provide additional documents.
> 
> Regards
> ACS_
> 
> 
> Now I am in a dilemma whether to file a review or an appeal.
> 
> Difference Between an Appeal and a Review Application is that Additional documentation can only be submitted with Review Applications and not with an appeal. However Review fee($395) is non-refundable in any scenario.
> 
> In Appeal you can provide a reason for your appeal and no documentation is provided. The appeal fee will be refunded if the appeal application is successful.
> 
> The entire exercise would cost me another $395 and a successful review will give me 2 additional years to claim in skillselect, hence making my EOI points 70 at present. Additionally, if I get my wife's English assessed then I can get 5 points in November, thus taking me at 75 points which has a decent chance of an invite for the job code *262112: ICT Security Specialist*(this is a Non-Pro Rata job code).
> 
> And if I don't get an invite by 18 July 2020 I will gain another 5 points as I will surpass 5 years of job related experience in skillselect and I would reach 80 points then.
> 
> So my question to all the experience folks in the forum, is this a risk should I take by investing $395 and hoping that I could get the desired result and get an invite by February 2020 at 75 or in July 2020 at 80 ?


If you are serious about migrating, then $400 is nothing when you see the overall costs
You will be out of pocket by nearly 50k aud by the time you migrate and get a job
So don’t bother about 400$

Cheers


----------



## topacs

Please Seniors, How will like to know how many years ACS will deduct for Computer System and Network Engineer or IT Support Engineer.

Year 1
Use of English
Citizenship Education
Use of Library
Introduction to Statistics
Electrical Engineering
Electrical Engineering workshop Practice
Technical Drawing
Mechanical Engineering Workshop practice
Mechanical Engineering Science
Communication in English
Calculus
Economics
Descriptive Geometry
Mechanical Workshop Tech
Introduction to thermodynamics
Electronics
Electrical Workshop practice 11
Electrical Measurement and Instrumentation 1


Year 2
Use of English 11
Elementry Trigonometry Algebra
Engineering Drawing
Electrical Circuit Theory
Electronics 11
Electrical Measurement and Instrumentation 11
Electrical Machines 
Electrical Electronics Maintainace and Repair
SIWES
Communication in English 11
Suoervisory Management
Trignometry and Analytical Geometry
Computer Systems and Programming
Electrical Circuit Theory 11
Communication Engineering
Electrical Power
Electrical/ Electronics Design Drafting
Project

Year 3
Use of Englidh
Engineering in Society
Mathematics Advanced Algebra
Computer Programming
Electric Circuit theory 3
Electrical Measurement and Instrumentation
Electrical Design and Drafting
Electrical power systems
Electrical Machines
Industrial Management
Advanced Calculus
Electrical Material Science
Electrical circuit theory
Control Engineering
Electrical design and drafting
Electrical power systems
Electrical Machines 
Digital Electronics

Year 4
Numerical Method
Electromagnetic Field Theory
Control Engineering 11
Electrical Power Systems
Electrical Machines
Computer Technology
Solar Energy Technology
Statistical Methods
Industrial Electronics
Control Engineering 3
Electrical Power Machine 4
Electrical Power systems 4
Electrical Maintainace and Repair
Project

Thanks.


----------



## NB

topacs said:


> Please Seniors, How will like to know how many years ACS will deduct for Computer System and Network Engineer or IT Support Engineer.
> 
> Year 1
> Use of English
> Citizenship Education
> Use of Library
> Introduction to Statistics
> Electrical Engineering
> Electrical Engineering workshop Practice
> Technical Drawing
> Mechanical Engineering Workshop practice
> Mechanical Engineering Science
> Communication in English
> Calculus
> Economics
> Descriptive Geometry
> Mechanical Workshop Tech
> Introduction to thermodynamics
> Electronics
> Electrical Workshop practice 11
> Electrical Measurement and Instrumentation 1
> 
> 
> Year 2
> Use of English 11
> Elementry Trigonometry Algebra
> Engineering Drawing
> Electrical Circuit Theory
> Electronics 11
> Electrical Measurement and Instrumentation 11
> Electrical Machines
> Electrical Electronics Maintainace and Repair
> SIWES
> Communication in English 11
> Suoervisory Management
> Trignometry and Analytical Geometry
> Computer Systems and Programming
> Electrical Circuit Theory 11
> Communication Engineering
> Electrical Power
> Electrical/ Electronics Design Drafting
> Project
> 
> Year 3
> Use of Englidh
> Engineering in Society
> Mathematics Advanced Algebra
> Computer Programming
> Electric Circuit theory 3
> Electrical Measurement and Instrumentation
> Electrical Design and Drafting
> Electrical power systems
> Electrical Machines
> Industrial Management
> Advanced Calculus
> Electrical Material Science
> Electrical circuit theory
> Control Engineering
> Electrical design and drafting
> Electrical power systems
> Electrical Machines
> Digital Electronics
> 
> Year 4
> Numerical Method
> Electromagnetic Field Theory
> Control Engineering 11
> Electrical Power Systems
> Electrical Machines
> Computer Technology
> Solar Energy Technology
> Statistical Methods
> Industrial Electronics
> Control Engineering 3
> Electrical Power Machine 4
> Electrical Power systems 4
> Electrical Maintainace and Repair
> Project
> 
> Thanks.


The deductions are not on the education basis only
They will match it with your RnR also 

CHEERS


----------



## topacs

Thanks NB,

Am aware, i have been working as both ICT support and computer network engineer from 2010 till date, just want to know how many years ACS will deduct from both education and work experience.

Thanks.


----------



## mpp2019

topacs said:


> Thanks NB,
> 
> Am aware, i have been working as both ICT support and computer network engineer from 2010 till date, just want to know how many years ACS will deduct from both education and work experience.
> 
> Thanks.


That would depend on your educational qualification. Based on that they may either deduct 4 years or 2 years of work experience.


----------



## iamparikh

NB said:


> If you are serious about migrating, then $400 is nothing when you see the overall costs
> 
> You will be out of pocket by nearly 50k aud by the time you migrate and get a job
> 
> So don’t bother about 400$
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Hi NB,

I am planning to file a review and I would be providing the course structure from both my degrees with one to one mapping to the ICT units mentioned in the ACS guidelines and making them understand how both my courses are relevant to the Job Code.

Now I am a little confused here as there is no guidelines provided by ACS for additional documentation in the Review and Appeal Information Document they have provided (https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/acs/acs-skills/ACS Review & Appeal Information.pdf)

Should I get this document verified from my university/college as the course structure is provided by them or from a notary which was the standard ACS process ?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

iamparikh said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I am planning to file a review and I would be providing the course structure from both my degrees with one to one mapping to the ICT units mentioned in the ACS guidelines and making them understand how both my courses are relevant to the Job Code.
> 
> Now I am a little confused here as there is no guidelines provided by ACS for additional documentation in the Review and Appeal Information Document they have provided (https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/acs/acs-skills/ACS Review & Appeal Information.pdf)
> 
> Should I get this document verified from my university/college as the course structure is provided by them or from a notary which was the standard ACS process ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Drop them an email and ask

Cheers


----------



## shahzaib100

Dear Experts. Today I have received my ACS skill assessment results and I am really confused that how to enter this in my EOI. The following are my results.

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under ANZSCO Code 263111 (Computer Network
and Systems Engineer).



Your qualification has been assessed as follows:

Your Bachelor of Science in Computer Engineering from Comsats Institute of Information
Technology completed August 2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing.


The following employment after 13 May 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to ANZSCO Code 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer).

Dates: 10/07 - 05/14 - 6 year(s) 7 month(s)
Position: System Administrator
Employer: Company-1
Country: United Arab Emirates (UAE)


Dates:	06/14 - 01/17 - 2 year(s) 8 month(s)
Position: Network Engineer
Employer:	Company-2
Country: United Arab Emirates (UAE)


Dates: 03/17 - 05/19 - 2 year(s) 2 month(s)
Position: Network Support Administrator
Employer: Company-3
Country: United Arab Emirates (UAE)

My 1st company Actual start date is 24th October 2007. ACS says the experience will be counted after 13th May 2011. 

How to enter these details in my EOU? I don't understand that my experience is equal to 8 years or not. Can anyone please explain?


----------



## mpp2019

shahzaib100 said:


> Dear Experts. Today I have received my ACS skill assessment results and I am really confused that how to enter this in my EOI. The following are my results.
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under ANZSCO Code 263111 (Computer Network
> and Systems Engineer).
> 
> 
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Bachelor of Science in Computer Engineering from Comsats Institute of Information
> Technology completed August 2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing.
> 
> 
> The following employment after 13 May 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to ANZSCO Code 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer).
> 
> Dates: 10/07 - 05/14 - 6 year(s) 7 month(s)
> Position: System Administrator
> Employer: Company-1
> Country: United Arab Emirates (UAE)
> 
> 
> Dates:	06/14 - 01/17 - 2 year(s) 8 month(s)
> Position: Network Engineer
> Employer:	Company-2
> Country: United Arab Emirates (UAE)
> 
> 
> Dates: 03/17 - 05/19 - 2 year(s) 2 month(s)
> Position: Network Support Administrator
> Employer: Company-3
> Country: United Arab Emirates (UAE)
> 
> My 1st company Actual start date is 24th October 2007. ACS says the experience will be counted after 13th May 2011.
> 
> How to enter these details in my EOU? I don't understand that my experience is equal to 8 years or not. Can anyone please explain?


For claiming points, you need to enter your employment after the date mentioned in your ACS letter. The system will automatically calculate points based on your entries.


----------



## sarahlouy

Hi all,

Does anyone know how long ACS are taking to process skills assessments now? I'm coming up to 5 weeks since I submitted the extra info they needed (certifying the docs, visa agent didn't advise me I needed to!)

Would be good to know how long everyone else's took to come back.


----------



## SL_EXPAT

sarahlouy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone know how long ACS are taking to process skills assessments now? I'm coming up to 5 weeks since I submitted the extra info they needed (certifying the docs, visa agent didn't advise me I needed to!)
> 
> Would be good to know how long everyone else's took to come back.


Submitted for renewal on 1st July. Outcome still pending :-(


----------



## devendravelegandla

same with me, looks like they are taking more time than usual for renewals. When i asked ACS about i got standard response of 10 weeks. 



SL_EXPAT said:


> Submitted for renewal on 1st July. Outcome still pending :-(


----------



## pratiksawant10

SL_EXPAT said:


> Submitted for renewal on 1st July. Outcome still pending :-(


I submitted for my renewal on 27th June and I got my outcome yesterday (4 weeks), so may be wait until end of this week or start of next week and you should get it by then.

Good luck

Cheers,
Pratik


----------



## MN8

Hi Guys. Sharing this which might help others. I submitted for ACS evaluation on 26th June 2019, got results today 1st Aug 2019. Took total 35 calendar days. I applied under Software Engineer 261313.

Letter states that I have "AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing"

They deducted 4 years from my experience, even though I have a Bachelor of Technology (Computer Science) Full time 4 years course with all relevant subjects. Additionally, I did my engineering from a very well reputed University. So be careful and include as much relevant experience as possible to maximize your relevant experience.


----------



## asad0791

devendravelegandla said:


> same with me, looks like they are taking more time than usual for renewals. When i asked ACS about i got standard response of 10 weeks.


But I submitted on 28 May and finalized on 14 Jun 2019. So it varies application to application.


----------



## asad0791

pinoy_star_schema said:


> Good luck on IELTS! Its relatively easy if you have prepared for it, especially the speaking part.
> 
> Most pinoys are shy to talk... and I highly recommend looking at the mirror practicing your speaking.


You are very correct.... good luck


----------



## shahzaib100

NB said:


> If you are serious about migrating, then $400 is nothing when you see the overall costs
> You will be out of pocket by nearly 50k aud by the time you migrate and get a job
> So don’t bother about 400$
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

You made me extremely worried. How have you calculated 50 aud and for how much time period? What if we get a job in the very 1st month?


----------



## NB

shahzaib100 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> You made me extremely worried. How have you calculated 50 aud and for how much time period? What if we get a job in the very 1st month?


Calculating the costs is simple
Just start writing all the expenses that you have already made and what you are likely to make when you migrate

Unless you already have a job lined up, the chances of getting a job immediately after migrating are extremely low

Cheers


----------



## devendravelegandla

Yes, i too received the assessment around 6 weeks time.



asad0791 said:


> But I submitted on 28 May and finalized on 14 Jun 2019. So it varies application to application.


----------



## abhinav88024

Hi All.. I have submitted my ACS a month ago with all the necessary documentation.. today I got an email asking me to send the current employer documents in a single pdf which I did earlier itself any reason why would they ask again?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

abhinav88024 said:


> Hi All.. I have submitted my ACS a month ago with all the necessary documentation.. today I got an email asking me to send the current employer documents in a single pdf which I did earlier itself any reason why would they ask again?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many times files get corrupted when uploading
SCan and make a fresh set, make sure that all are opening and then upload again

Cheers


----------



## abhinav88024

NB said:


> Many times files get corrupted when uploading
> 
> SCan and make a fresh set, make sure that all are opening and then upload again
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Thanks NB..!!

I have checked in ACS site I can see that document and download and open without any issues.So, I have sent them via email this time, hopefully nothing should go wrong this time..!!

Thanks for your quick response..!!

Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhinav88024

abhinav88024 said:


> Thanks NB..!!
> 
> I have checked in ACS site I can see that document and download and open without any issues.So, I have sent them via email this time, hopefully nothing should go wrong this time..!!
> 
> Thanks for your quick response..!!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Wednesday I have responded to the email requested for additional documents, still I could see the status in dashboard as awaiting for documents. Any help if I have to do anything else please?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

abhinav88024 said:


> Wednesday I have responded to the email requested for additional documents, still I could see the status in dashboard as awaiting for documents. Any help if I have to do anything else please?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Send an email to help ACS and ask them to check if they have received the attachment 

Cheers


----------



## abhinav88024

Thanks NB..!!

I have already sent email to Amanda skills with the required documents. Is there any other email id? If this is only the one which can be used to send soft reminder or request confirmation email from them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

abhinav88024 said:


> Thanks NB..!!
> 
> I have already sent email to Amanda skills with the required documents. Is there any other email id? If this is only the one which can be used to send soft reminder or request confirmation email from them?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


[email protected]


----------



## abhinav88024

NB said:


> [email protected]




Thanks so much NB...!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toakagrawal

Hello,

I am going for ACS assessment but I do not have my 5th semester mark sheet which I lost it long back. In final semester mark sheet the total mark of 5th semester is mentioned. 

Can someone please help what should I do?
or
Is it ok to go for assessment without the 5th semester mark sheet? 

Please help experts.

Regards,
Amit


----------



## NB

toakagrawal said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am going for ACS assessment but I do not have my 5th semester mark sheet which I lost it long back. In final semester mark sheet the total mark of 5th semester is mentioned.
> 
> Can someone please help what should I do?
> or
> Is it ok to go for assessment without the 5th semester mark sheet?
> 
> Please help experts.
> 
> Regards,
> Amit


The assessor needs to know the subjects you were taught in the 5th semester , not only the marks
You should try to get the same from the college or university 
You can write to [email protected] and ask if you can get the assessment done without the missing marksheet 

Cheers


----------



## toakagrawal

NB said:


> The assessor needs to know the subjects you were taught in the 5th semester , not only the marks
> You should try to get the same from the college or university
> You can write to [email protected] and ask if you can get the assessment done without the missing marksheet
> 
> Cheers


Thank you very much !!
Really appreciate your help NB


----------



## toakagrawal

NB said:


> The assessor needs to know the subjects you were taught in the 5th semester , not only the marks
> You should try to get the same from the college or university
> You can write to [email protected] and ask if you can get the assessment done without the missing marksheet
> 
> Cheers



Can someone help, how long ACS takes to respond queries?

Regards,
Amit


----------



## NB

toakagrawal said:


> Can someone help, how long ACS takes to respond queries?
> 
> Regards,
> Amit


They are very efficient and prompt 
You should get a reply in a couple of days

Cheers


----------



## toakagrawal

NB said:


> They are very efficient and prompt
> You should get a reply in a couple of days
> 
> Cheers


Thank you very much !!!


----------



## toakagrawal

NB said:


> They are very efficient and prompt
> You should get a reply in a couple of days
> 
> Cheers


This is the response I got from ACS. It means I need to get my missing mark sheet in order to go for ACS assessment.
Highly appreciate your input if I am wrong.

_Thank you for your email.

In order to assess your qualification the assessor will require the complete official academic transcript that shows the units studied and results achieved over the entire duration of the course.

Unfortunately without a complete academic transcript we would not be able to assess a qualification.

Please let me know should you have any further questions._


----------



## mpp2019

toakagrawal said:


> This is the response I got from ACS. It means I need to get my missing mark sheet in order to go for ACS assessment.
> Highly appreciate your input if I am wrong.
> 
> _Thank you for your email.
> 
> In order to assess your qualification the assessor will require the complete official academic transcript that shows the units studied and results achieved over the entire duration of the course.
> 
> Unfortunately without a complete academic transcript we would not be able to assess a qualification.
> 
> Please let me know should you have any further questions._


You should be able to get this from your college/university. If you have semester wise mark sheets detailing all the subjects/marks then share with ACS to see if they accept it.


----------



## toakagrawal

mpp2019 said:


> You should be able to get this from your college/university. If you have semester wise mark sheets detailing all the subjects/marks then share with ACS to see if they accept it.


Appreciate your inputs.
But that is the problem as I am missing one of my semester mark sheet.


----------



## NB

toakagrawal said:


> This is the response I got from ACS. It means I need to get my missing mark sheet in order to go for ACS assessment.
> Highly appreciate your input if I am wrong.
> 
> _Thank you for your email.
> 
> In order to assess your qualification the assessor will require the complete official academic transcript that shows the units studied and results achieved over the entire duration of the course.
> 
> Unfortunately without a complete academic transcript we would not be able to assess a qualification.
> 
> Please let me know should you have any further questions._


You are correct
You will have to get a duplicate marksheet for the missing semester 

Cheers


----------



## abhinav88024

Hi All.. with all your invaluable help and support I got my ACS report today for anzcode 261313.. I need your further support for applying 190.. can someone pls let me know what are the states I can prefer for applying 190 visa as I don’t have work experience in Australia..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

abhinav88024 said:


> Hi All.. with all your invaluable help and support I got my ACS report today for anzcode 261313.. I need your further support for applying 190.. can someone pls let me know what are the states I can prefer for applying 190 visa as I don’t have work experience in Australia..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nsw is ruled out
Vic has not yet come out with their rules
Check all the other states individually 

Cheers


----------



## sailaja04

abhinav88024 said:


> Hi All.. with all your invaluable help and support I got my ACS report today for anzcode 261313.. I need your further support for applying 190.. can someone pls let me know what are the states I can prefer for applying 190 visa as I don’t have work experience in Australia..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,

How many days did ACS take to respond with skill assessment, I have applied on 3rd Aug and yet to hear from team.

Thanks in advance 

Cheers, 
Sailaja.


----------



## mail2notif

sailaja04 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> How many days did ACS take to respond with skill assessment, I have applied on 3rd Aug and yet to hear from team.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Sailaja.


They are taking 35 days on average for most of the candidates who reported recently on immi tracker. I submitted one on 20th July and still waiting. Currently it's with assessment officer. For me it's cleared until 19th July for most of candidates so it would be another few weeks at least unless you get lucky and get it earlier. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## sailaja04

mail2notif said:


> They are taking 35 days on average for most of the candidates who reported recently on immi tracker. I submitted one on 20th July and still waiting. Currently it's with assessment officer. For me it's cleared until 19th July for most of candidates so it would be another few weeks at least unless you get lucky and get it earlier.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Thanks :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sailaja04

mail2notif said:


> They are taking 35 days on average for most of the candidates who reported recently on immi tracker. I submitted one on 20th July and still waiting. Currently it's with assessment officer. For me it's cleared until 19th July for most of candidates so it would be another few weeks at least unless you get lucky and get it earlier.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


G'day Mail2notif,

Yes, it took me 32 days for positive assignment result.

Cheers,
Sailaja


----------



## toakagrawal

sailaja04 said:


> G'day Mail2notif,
> 
> Yes, it took me 32 days for positive assignment result.
> 
> Cheers,
> Sailaja


Hi,

Where can I find IMMI tracker?

Regards,
Amit


----------



## mail2notif

toakagrawal said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Where can I find IMMI tracker?
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Amit


Google immi tracker skill assessment. You shall find the link. It's now allowed to post links here  

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## toakagrawal

mail2notif said:


> Google immi tracker skill assessment. You shall find the link. It's now allowed to post links here
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Got the link. Appreciate your help


----------



## topacs

Please someone should kindly assist with ACS RPL sample for computer network and systems engineer.


----------



## bdtomas

Dear Exparts.

Do you think re-assessment is faster then the new assessment.


----------



## NB

bdtomas said:


> Dear Exparts.
> 
> Do you think re-assessment is faster then the new assessment.


It will vary from case to case
You can’t put a general time frame , but in most cases it should take lesser time

Cheers


----------



## bdtomas

NB said:


> It will vary from case to case
> You can’t put a general time frame , but in most cases it should take lesser time
> 
> Cheers


Thanks


----------



## wolverine09

Hi Guys,
New member here, so just want to advice with my situation atm, I finished PY but I have not taken assessment yet as I have got employment with the same company from my PY. I finished my from July to September. My question is can I get additional 10 points if I assess my PY and 1 year work experience. If yes, by my calculation can I get assessed by end of october to get 10 points?


----------



## Jyosh

Hi Guys,

Anyone tried to change job code and got any positive or negative impact on number of years deducted compared to previous assessment? Basically I am trying to reassess as 
a developer programmer (earlier was a Software Engineer), thinking if it can bring down my total year deduction from 3 Yr 7 Months to anything between 3Yr -3Yr 5 Mth or less.
Thanks in advance


----------



## bdtomas

mail2notif said:


> They are taking 35 days on average for most of the candidates who reported recently on immi tracker. I submitted one on 20th July and still waiting. Currently it's with assessment officer. For me it's cleared until 19th July for most of candidates so it would be another few weeks at least unless you get lucky and get it earlier.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Have you got your assessment result...please share with us.
Thanks


----------



## Indumathi Arul

I have submitted for ACS assessment on 26th Aug. Have not received a response yet (been 35 days now).

Has anybody received their results recently ? Please share your processing time. Thanks.


----------



## sailaja04

Indumathi Arul said:


> I have submitted for ACS assessment on 26th Aug. Have not received a response yet (been 35 days now).
> 
> Has anybody received their results recently ? Please share your processing time. Thanks.


ACS outcome is around 35 to 40 days recently , you should be receiving it anytime soon, you can refer to immi tracker to check for latest trend.

All the best !!


----------



## bdtomas

Indumathi Arul said:


> I have submitted for ACS assessment on 26th Aug. Have not received a response yet (been 35 days now).
> 
> Has anybody received their results recently ? Please share your processing time. Thanks.


Please share with us when every you receive the result


----------



## Indumathi Arul

Thanks. 
Have received the ACS assessment results today. Applied on 26th Aug and received on 02nd Oct (36 days).


----------



## bdtomas

Indumathi Arul said:


> Thanks.
> Have received the ACS assessment results today. Applied on 26th Aug and received on 02nd Oct (36 days).


Congrats......

What is your code....


----------



## saikrishnan7

*Confusion with ANZSCO code*

I see that ACS can assess education/work ex against one ANZSCO code per application. My wife has a bachelors in Information Technology and worked as QA for 3.5 years. She then did her Master's in Information Technology and Management and has about 3.5 years of experience as Data Analyst. The following ANZSCO codes are all identical in terms of the skillsets they cover(261311 - Analyst Programmer, 261313 - Software Engineer and 261399 - Software and Applications Programmer) and I'm not sure which one to use. Her current job title is Senior Analyst and she does Data Analysis in her role with a little bit of BA work thrown in. Could someone please help with the appropriate ANZSCO code for Data Analyst role?


----------



## NB

saikrishnan7 said:


> I see that ACS can assess education/work ex against one ANZSCO code per application. My wife has a bachelors in Information Technology and worked as QA for 3.5 years. She then did her Master's in Information Technology and Management and has about 3.5 years of experience as Data Analyst. The following ANZSCO codes are all identical in terms of the skillsets they cover(261311 - Analyst Programmer, 261313 - Software Engineer and 261399 - Software and Applications Programmer) and I'm not sure which one to use. Her current job title is Senior Analyst and she does Data Analysis in her role with a little bit of BA work thrown in. Could someone please help with the appropriate ANZSCO code for Data Analyst role?


While she was in qa, did she do automated Testing ?
Cheers


----------



## ankitparas

I want to apply for ACS for my wife but her 2nd company is not willing to give experience letter and it is difficult to get declaration.

I want to apply ACS with only 1st company's reference letter as number of years do not matter for spouse point.

Will this be a problem when we will apply visa with DIBP?


----------



## NB

ankitparas said:


> I want to apply for ACS for my wife but her 2nd company is not willing to give experience letter and it is difficult to get declaration.
> 
> I want to apply ACS with only 1st company's reference letter as number of years do not matter for spouse point.
> 
> Will this be a problem when we will apply visa with DIBP?


There is no problem at all
Just make sure that she has has sufficient experience from the first company to get a positive assessment as ACS will deduct 2-4 years for AQF 

Cheers


----------



## ankitparas

Thanks mate!
Her total experience is 8.2 years and we have 
Letter of 5.8 years from 1st company.


----------



## NB

ankitparas said:


> Thanks mate!
> Her total experience is 8.2 years and we have
> Letter of 5.8 years from 1st company.


Then she should probably get a positive assessment 
I am presuming you are not going the RPL route

Cheers


----------



## ankitparas

No not applying with RPL
Total experience is in IT.
And Btech in electronic and communications


----------



## NB

ankitparas said:


> No not applying with RPL
> Total experience is in IT.
> And Btech in electronic and communications


Get the English test and the skills assessment done
The points are in your pocket

Cheers


----------



## ankitparas

NB said:


> Get the English test and the skills assessment done
> The points are in your pocket
> 
> Cheers


Thank you Mate!


----------



## Tomynath

I have applied for ACS, Developer Programmer Occupation on 6th of September and 1st CO contact is on 9th of Sep. I have submitted requested documents on 10th of Sep, and till date there are no updates. When will i receive my assessment?


----------



## ksharma36

Team,

My ACS assessment was done in the month of May 2019. My total exp as on today is 8.10 years wherein they deducted around 4 years of experience and issued me the letter starting from Dec 2014. Basis on which I have 2 questions:

1 - Would i be eligible for 5 years of exp on 1st of Dec 2019 or 1st of Jan 2020 ?

2 - I gave SD for all my employment. Could it be a reason they deducted half of my work experience ? 

I have managed to secure my current R&R Letter on company letter head. Do you guys suggest i get the assessment done again and see if they deduct less years ? Cause my education was relevant and i got computers as major in the ACS letter. 

Looking for an early response.

Regards
Karan


----------



## NB

ksharma36 said:


> Team,
> 
> My ACS assessment was done in the month of May 2019. My total exp as on today is 8.10 years wherein they deducted around 4 years of experience and issued me the letter starting from Dec 2014. Basis on which I have 2 questions:
> 
> 1 - Would i be eligible for 5 years of exp on 1st of Dec 2019 or 1st of Jan 2020 ?
> 
> 2 - I gave SD for all my employment. Could it be a reason they deducted half of my work experience ?
> 
> I have managed to secure my current R&R Letter on company letter head. Do you guys suggest i get the assessment done again and see if they deduct less years ? Cause my education was relevant and i got computers as major in the ACS letter.
> 
> Looking for an early response.
> 
> Regards
> Karan


The years to be deducted is a combination of your BTech degree and RnR
If the RnR is same in both sd and reference letter, then it will not change.
If you are confident that only 2 years should have been deducted, then you can go for appeal or review

ACS never say experience from..
They always write after this MMYYYY
What have they written exactly?

Cheers


----------



## ksharma36

Hi NB,

This is what is mentioned in the result letter:

The following employment after December 2014 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.


----------



## NB

ksharma36 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> This is what is mentioned in the result letter:
> 
> The following employment after December 2014 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.


You have to be very careful when quoting assessment letters
You just can’t write what you remember as it may lead to wrong conclusions 

You can claim points for experience only from 1st Jan 2015
So if you have a continuous employment after that with no breaks at all, then around the 1st week of January you should get additional points for completing 5 years
I presume you have not changed jobs, location , designation or RnR after getting assessed

Cheers


----------



## rushiayyappa93

*ACS end date issue*

Hi ,

I have submitted my ACS on 28-aug-2019, in that i have mentioned my current employer end date as ACS submission date i.e., 28-aug-2019. But ACS took employment reference letter date which is mentioned as 01-jan-2019. Anyhow i am not going to gain any points for my work exp untill next Aug 2020. Now, if i lodge EOI will my experience from 02-jan-2019 to EOI submission date be considered or not? Or should i go for re-assessment with latest reference letter from employer?


----------



## NB

rushiayyappa93 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have submitted my ACS on 28-aug-2019, in that i have mentioned my current employer end date as ACS submission date i.e., 28-aug-2019. But ACS took employment reference letter date which is mentioned as 01-jan-2019. Anyhow i am not going to gain any points for my work exp untill next Aug 2020. Now, if i lodge EOI will my experience from 02-jan-2019 to EOI submission date be considered or not? Or should i go for re-assessment with latest reference letter from employer?


If you are not getting any points for experience, then mark your entire experience as non relevant

Decide whether to get a fresh ACS done or not when you are closer to AUg 2020

Cheers


----------



## rushiayyappa93

NB said:


> If you are not getting any points for experience, then mark your entire experience as non relevant
> 
> Decide whether to get a fresh ACS done or not when you are closer to AUg 2020
> 
> Cheers


But i am going to lodge EOI next month if invite is not received by Aug 2020 what will be the situation? can i update my updated ACS report in the same EOI after Aug 2020?


----------



## rushiayyappa93

*ACS end date issue*



NB said:


> If you are not getting any points for experience, then mark your entire experience as non relevant
> 
> Decide whether to get a fresh ACS done or not when you are closer to AUg 2020
> 
> Cheers


But i am going to lodge EOI next month if invite is not received by Aug 2020 what will be the situation? can i update my updated ACS report in the same EOI after Aug 2020?


----------



## NB

rushiayyappa93 said:


> But i am going to lodge EOI next month if invite is not received by Aug 2020 what will be the situation? can i update my updated ACS report in the same EOI after Aug 2020?


Yes you can
But that makes no sense
It’s always better to submit a new EOI when ever your points change so that you get full 2 years validity

Cheers


----------



## rushiayyappa93

So considering a negative case, it's better to start EOI after updating my ACS with new reference letter and Acs submission date as same.


----------



## NB

rushiayyappa93 said:


> So considering a negative case, it's better to start EOI after updating my ACS with new reference letter and Acs submission date as same.


I do not know what you mean by negative case

Cheers


----------



## rushiayyappa93

*ACS end date issue*



NB said:


> Yes you can
> But that makes no sense
> It’s always better to submit a new EOI when ever your points change so that you get full 2 years validity
> 
> Cheers


All i am concerned about is that i can gain 5 points for employment in aug 2020 but acs mentioned my current employment end date as 01-jan-2019 and acs result date is 04-oct-2019. Will employment after 01-jan-2019 be considered? 
in details:

Employment reference letter date- 01-jan-2019
ACS submission: 28-Aug-2019
ACS report: 04-oct-2019
EOI: 16-nov-2019(here will my experience from 01-jan-2019 to till date will be considered or not) 

If considered will the points for work (5 points after Aug 2020) be updated in EOI.?
If not considered what should i do now?go for reassessment ?

Please help me on this. I will be very much grateful to you.


----------



## NB

rushiayyappa93 said:


> All i am concerned about is that i can gain 5 points for employment in aug 2020 but acs mentioned my current employment end date as 01-jan-2019 and acs result date is 04-oct-2019. Will employment after 01-jan-2019 be considered?
> in details:
> 
> Employment reference letter date- 01-jan-2019
> ACS submission: 28-Aug-2019
> ACS report: 04-oct-2019
> EOI: 16-nov-2019(here will my experience from 01-jan-2019 to till date will be considered or not)
> 
> If considered will the points for work (5 points after Aug 2020) be updated in EOI.?
> If not considered what should i do now?go for reassessment ?
> 
> Please help me on this. I will be very much grateful to you.


If you are in the same company job, designation, location and RnR that you were as in 1 jan 2019, then you can continue to claim points safely even on Aug 2020
If even any one of the above changes, then you need to get your self reassessed 
If you leave the TO DATE blank in the EOI and mark the employment as relevant, then the system will automatically update your points when you become eligible 
So whether you want to mark this experience as relevant right now or in August 2020, that’s for you to decide

If you still have doubts, better to consult a Mara agent as I cannot be more clear then this 

Cheers


----------



## rushiayyappa93

NB said:


> If you are in the same company job, designation, location and RnR that you were as in 1 jan 2019, then you can continue to claim points safely even on Aug 2020
> If even any one of the above changes, then you need to get your self reassessed
> If you leave the TO DATE blank in the EOI and mark the employment as relevant, then the system will automatically update your points when you become eligible
> So whether you want to mark this experience as relevant right now or in August 2020, that’s for you to decide
> 
> If you still have doubts, better to consult a Mara agent as I cannot be more clear then this
> 
> Cheers


Excellent brother. I have been continuing in same role and in same company since 01-jan-2019 and i will continue in same company until i receive invite. I am just worried that ACS considered experience only till jan 2019(reference letter date) which shows me an unclaimed work experience (jan19 to oct-19). Thank you so much for your help brother. Your suggestion would help me a lot.


----------



## saikrishnan7

*Confusion with ANZSCO code*



NB said:


> While she was in qa, did she do automated Testing ?
> Cheers


 Thanks for the reply and sorry for the late response. Was traveling over the weekend. She mostly did manual QA. That being said, we might most likely not claim any experience prior to her masters; there is no one to endorse her experience and I am not positive of her HR giving her a detailed experience letter. We are more in doubt about what ANZSCO code will be relevant to her Data Analyst role. She did a one year intern and has 3.75 years experience in her current Data Analyst role post masters.


----------



## bdtomas

Hai Exparts.

How long ACS is taking now-a-days.

Thanks


----------



## NB

bdtomas said:


> Hai Exparts.
> 
> How long ACS is taking now-a-days.
> 
> Thanks


ACS processing time is constant between 5-6 weeks for quite some time now

Cheers


----------



## bdtomas

NB said:


> ACS processing time is constant between 5-6 weeks for quite some time now
> 
> Cheers


Thanks


----------



## mission65points

Hey All, In the skills assessment guidelines of ACS, mentions this
"References must be signed by your employer or a person authorised by your employer. The name, position and contact details of the person making the reference must be clearly indicated."

The job references I have has the name and position of the signatory(usually HR head) but there is no contact info. Should I request for a revised letter with contact info?

Also I am missing one or two payslips from my employment history, will that be a major issue? I have ITR records for all the years. 

P.S: I am in India


----------



## NB

mission65points said:


> Hey All, In the skills assessment guidelines of ACS, mentions this
> "References must be signed by your employer or a person authorised by your employer. The name, position and contact details of the person making the reference must be clearly indicated."
> 
> The job references I have has the name and position of the signatory(usually HR head) but there is no contact info. Should I request for a revised letter with contact info?
> 
> Also I am missing one or two payslips from my employment history, will that be a major issue? I have ITR records for all the years.
> 
> P.S: I am in India


You will need a revised letter with the contact info included
One or 2 payslips missing will not be an issue
You should have the supporting banks statement wherein the salary was credited

Cheers


----------



## mission65points

NB said:


> You will need a revised letter with the contact info included


Just the email id will suffice or phone number is needed as well?


----------



## NB

mission65points said:


> Just the email id will suffice or phone number is needed as well?


Preferably both
Make sure that the email id is the official email id of the company and not his personal hotmail or gmail etc

Cheers


----------



## mission65points

Sorry for the back to back posts but I can't edit the previous one. The relieving letter has the contact details of the company in the footer section. The contact details that ACS is referring to is the contact details of the person issuing the letter, right? Wonder whether companies like Wipro(one of my ex employers) will be willing to do that.


----------



## NB

mission65points said:


> Sorry for the back to back posts but I can't edit the previous one. The relieving letter has the contact details of the company in the footer section. The contact details that ACS is referring to is the contact details of the person issuing the letter, right? Wonder whether companies like Wipro(one of my ex employers) will be willing to do that.


As long as the designation is given and the company telephone numbers are given, it should be acceptable 

Cheers


----------



## mission65points

NB said:


> Preferably both
> Make sure that the email id is the official email id of the company and not his personal hotmail or gmail etc
> 
> Cheers


As feared, I just received email from the offboarding team saying they can't provide hours worked (they will mention 'full-time') and email/phone details of signatory. In fact they said they don't issue experience letters anymore and they are issuing one for me only because they had done it earlier.

Should I go for SD? My reporting manager is no longer in that company as well.. :tsk:


----------



## mission65points

NB said:


> As long as the designation is given and the company telephone numbers are given, it should be acceptable
> 
> Cheers


Oh great! Ignore my previous post then.. I think we posted at the same time..  Thanks NB!


----------



## prabu.23287

My ACS is gonna expire soon. I am planning to renew/re-submit the application once again. Is it ok to use the current ACS login (where all the doc's were uploaded earlier) and upload only the latest doc's (Ref letter, Payslips, etc) or I have to start from the scratch?


----------



## NB

prabu.23287 said:


> My ACS is gonna expire soon. I am planning to renew/re-submit the application once again. Is it ok to use the current ACS login (where all the doc's were uploaded earlier) and upload only the latest doc's (Ref letter, Payslips, etc) or I have to start from the scratch?


You can use the existing account
But you have to give details for the old assessment when asked during application 
You will have to upload the complete set of documents again
ACS has made a lot of changes in their documents requirements, so drop them an email and check what’s the current process 
They are very prompt and helpful 

Cheers


----------



## prabu.23287

Thanks NB. So, all the relevant doc's has to be notarized once again right?


----------



## jarvisr

prabu.23287 said:


> Thanks NB. So, all the relevant doc's has to be notarized once again right?


I am sure but see the below info.... someone posted in other thread

"To help out guys who are now planning to go for ACS assessment, I have confirmed it from ACS itself and they no longer need certified copies."

Their reply :

Thank you for your email.

We no longer require certified copies of documentation for assessment under the new Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants 

Documentation must be provided as clear colour copies.


----------



## minaando

Hi all, I'm going to apply for ACS skill assessment. I worked for 3 companies from 2008 - 2012. For the first company, I have enough payment evidence. For the 2nd and 3rd companies, I can only provide 1 payment evidence for each (social insurance for the 2nd company, and tax document for the 3rd one) while ACS requires at least 2 payment evidence. Is only 1 payment evidence acceptable for ACS skill assessment? And I'm currently working as a Software Programmer for a company in Australia (company A). My manager also has other companies (B, C...). I signed a permanent contract with company A but the name of the employer on my payslips and my tax return is B. I'm going to obtain the employment reference from my company (A). However, when applying for ACS skill assessment, how can I explain the mismatch of employer names on my payslips and on employment reference. Any suggestion for this situation, please? Thank you!


----------



## NB

minaando said:


> Hi all, I'm going to apply for ACS skill assessment. I worked for 3 companies from 2008 - 2012. For the first company, I have enough payment evidence. For the 2nd and 3rd companies, I can only provide 1 payment evidence for each (social insurance for the 2nd company, and tax document for the 3rd one) while ACS requires at least 2 payment evidence. Is only 1 payment evidence acceptable for ACS skill assessment? And I'm currently working as a Software Programmer for a company in Australia (company A). My manager also has other companies (B, C...). I signed a permanent contract with company A but the name of the employer on my payslips and my tax return is B. I'm going to obtain the employment reference from my company (A). However, when applying for ACS skill assessment, how can I explain the mismatch of employer names on my payslips and on employment reference. Any suggestion for this situation, please? Thank you!


Company A has no locus standi 
You are working for the person who is paying you
You have to get the documents signed by Company B only

Cheers


----------



## wolverine09

Hi Guys, with the new ACS skill assessment, do I need to provide payslips for the latest date only or I have to provide payslips for the whole year? or I can just provide payslips for 6 consecutive months?Please advise thanks


----------



## toakagrawal

*Statutory Declaration*

Hi,

I wish all expat are doing well !

For one company, I am submitting statutory declaration for whom I worked 9 year back for ACS assessment.
The person who is recommending me also has left the company 2 year back and working for a different organization.
In the contact information section of the declaration, I am providing his personal Mobile number and personal email Id. 

Is this sufficient or do I need to share any other document of him?

P.S.:- I will be providing all 2 year of my form 16 to ACS.

Any inputs is highly appreciated.

Regards,
Amit


----------



## NB

toakagrawal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wish all expat are doing well !
> 
> For one company, I am submitting statutory declaration for whom I worked 9 year back for ACS assessment.
> The person who is recommending me also has left the company 2 year back and working for a different organization.
> In the contact information section of the declaration, I am providing his personal Mobile number and personal email Id.
> 
> Is this sufficient or do I need to share any other document of him?
> 
> P.S.:- I will be providing all 2 year of my form 16 to ACS.
> 
> Any inputs is highly appreciated.
> 
> Regards,
> Amit


You will need 2 evidence for this experience 
What is the second evidence?

Cheers


----------



## NB

wolverine09 said:


> Hi Guys, with the new ACS skill assessment, do I need to provide payslips for the latest date only or I have to provide payslips for the whole year? or I can just provide payslips for 6 consecutive months?Please advise thanks


If you have all payslips, provide all

Cheers


----------



## toakagrawal

NB said:


> You will need 2 evidence for this experience
> What is the second evidence?
> 
> Cheers


Thank you NB for responding. 
I have following document for the company I worked for

Form 16 of 2 years
Service Letter
Pay Slip for all the months of 2 years (Planning to share the first and last one)

My question is more about the person who is recommending me in the Statutory Declaration, as he is no more working in our old Company? 

I am putting his personal Mobile number and personal email id as contact information in Statutory Declaration. Is this ok?

Please let me know if I need to share any other information. 

Highly appreciate your help NB


----------



## toakagrawal

*Company Name Changed*

Hi,

I was working for a company x from Oct 2010 to Sep 2011.
Company X got merged into Company Y. Now the new name of the company is Y.

The Service Letter and Form 16 I have, mentioned company X but the recommendation letter which I have received this year with R&R mentioned company Y in bracket formerly know as X.

What company name should I use in ACS and Form 80?

Highly appreciate your help


----------



## NB

toakagrawal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was working for a company x from Oct 2010 to Sep 2011.
> Company X got merged into Company Y. Now the new name of the company is Y.
> 
> The Service Letter and Form 16 I have, mentioned company X but the recommendation letter which I have received this year with R&R mentioned company Y in bracket formerly know as X.
> 
> What company name should I use in ACS and Form 80?
> 
> Highly appreciate your help


Company Y ( Company X)

You have to use both the names everywhere as illustrated above

Cheers


----------



## toakagrawal

*?????*



toakagrawal said:


> Thank you NB for responding.
> I have following document for the company I worked for
> 
> Form 16 of 2 years
> Service Letter
> Pay Slip for all the months of 2 years (Planning to share the first and last one)
> 
> My question is more about the person who is recommending me in the Statutory Declaration, as he is no more working in our old Company?
> 
> I am putting his personal Mobile number and personal email id as contact information in Statutory Declaration. Is this ok?
> 
> Please let me know if I need to share any other information.
> 
> Highly appreciate your help NB


Can someone please help?


----------



## NB

toakagrawal said:


> Thank you NB for responding.
> I have following document for the company I worked for
> 
> Form 16 of 2 years
> Service Letter
> Pay Slip for all the months of 2 years (Planning to share the first and last one)
> 
> My question is more about the person who is recommending me in the Statutory Declaration, as he is no more working in our old Company?
> 
> I am putting his personal Mobile number and personal email id as contact information in Statutory Declaration. Is this ok?
> 
> Please let me know if I need to share any other information.
> 
> Highly appreciate your help NB


The person signing the SD has to also provide a copy of his leaving certificate 

The declarant must provide their current contact details and at least one of the following as evidence of their working relationship with the applicant:
• Employment certificate/statement of service on official company letterhead
• Leaving certificate if no longer working at the same company

Give all payslips not just 2
Your service letter is not required 

Cheers


----------



## toakagrawal

*Thank you*



NB said:


> The person signing the SD has to also provide a copy of his leaving certificate
> 
> The declarant must provide their current contact details and at least one of the following as evidence of their working relationship with the applicant:
> • Employment certificate/statement of service on official company letterhead
> • Leaving certificate if no longer working at the same company
> 
> Give all payslips not just 2
> Your service letter is not required
> 
> Cheers


Thank you very much NB !!!
As always you are the best


----------



## toakagrawal

*Statutory Declarations and Affidavits*

In the Sep 2019 version of Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants V5-6 Aug 2018 there is a line "An explanation will be required as to why an employment reference letter cannot be obtained." under "7.4 Statutory Declarations and Affidavits" section.

If I request for roles and responsibilities document from my current employer, it requires my current manager approval. It will put my current job at stake.

Appreciate if fellow expat can suggest some idea or share their experience on how to handle this piece of ACS requirement.

Regards,
Amit


----------



## NB

toakagrawal said:


> In the Sep 2019 version of Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants V5-6 Aug 2018 there is a line "An explanation will be required as to why an employment reference letter cannot be obtained." under "7.4 Statutory Declarations and Affidavits" section.
> 
> If I request for roles and responsibilities document from my current employer, it requires my current manager approval. It will put my current job at stake.
> 
> Appreciate if fellow expat can suggest some idea or share their experience on how to handle this piece of ACS requirement.
> 
> Regards,
> Amit


Generally in most IT companies, due to client confidentiality clauses, the company cannot disclose the detailed RnR of employees
Check if your company also has the same policy
If so, you can give that reason

Cheers


----------



## thaihoangcfc

Hi there,

I received my Skill Assessment for 261399 - Software and Application Programmers nec last month. I just want to ask if anybody already submitted EOI with the mentioned code without any issues, as I found some old threads saying that this code is not part of 189 visa.

The MLTSSL now seems to include 261399 as well (recent I guess), but just to make sure...

Thanks a lot!


----------



## NKK_AUS

Hi All,

My ACS is going to expire soon. I have an engineering degree in Mechanical Engineering and working in the software industry as an Analyst programmer. I had applied for ACS via RPL route and got a successful assessment. Please let me know what all documents are required for renewing my ACS? Do I need to prepare RPL again?

Thanks,


----------



## sonam.jain

*Non ICT qualification Assesment*

Hi All,

I applied for skill assessment under ANZSCO Code 261312 (Developer Programmer) in july 2019. I received a positive assessment from ACS, however they deducted 6 years out of my 13 years of IT experience due to NON-ICT qualification.

Additionally they didnot access my qualification. I am a Civil Engineer, but my complete 13 years of experience is in IT.

My question is, how do i get my qualification assessed or do i even need to get my qualification assessed here, to get 15 PR points.

ACS replied that i will have to get it assessed by relevant authority but they havent answered which authority. 

I am confused since ACS is the only relevant authority to do any software related assessment. If i get my degree ( which is from INDIA) assessed somewhere else, will they recognize it ? or would they ask for relevant experience related to my degree which i clearly dont have.

Awaiting your inputs and comments.

Thanks


----------



## NB

thaihoangcfc said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I received my Skill Assessment for 261399 - Software and Application Programmers nec last month. I just want to ask if anybody already submitted EOI with the mentioned code without any issues, as I found some old threads saying that this code is not part of 189 visa.
> 
> The MLTSSL now seems to include 261399 as well (recent I guess), but just to make sure...
> 
> Thanks a lot!


It’s a part of 2613 series and eligible for 189
So it’s immaterial if you are 261311/12/13/99

Cheers


----------



## NB

NKK_AUS said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My ACS is going to expire soon. I have an engineering degree in Mechanical Engineering and working in the software industry as an Analyst programmer. I had applied for ACS via RPL route and got a successful assessment. Please let me know what all documents are required for renewing my ACS? Do I need to prepare RPL again?
> 
> Thanks,


I am not sure but you will probably not need to prepare the RPL again

Drop an email to help ACS and reconfirm 

You will just need an updated reference letter or SD

The evidence required for assessment has changed recently 
Make sure you submit the additional evidence as applicable 

Cheers


----------



## toakagrawal

NB said:


> Generally in most IT companies, due to client confidentiality clauses, the company cannot disclose the detailed RnR of employees
> Check if your company also has the same policy
> If so, you can give that reason
> 
> Cheers


Appreciate your help NB
I will surely check.
Thank you again


----------



## thaihoangcfc

NB said:


> It’s a part of 2613 series and eligible for 189
> So it’s immaterial if you are 261311/12/13/99
> 
> Cheers


Thank you legend!


----------



## abhifirewall

NKK_AUS said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My ACS is going to expire soon. I have an engineering degree in Mechanical Engineering and working in the software industry as an Analyst programmer. I had applied for ACS via RPL route and got a successful assessment. Please let me know what all documents are required for renewing my ACS? Do I need to prepare RPL again?
> 
> Thanks,


Hi, 

I'm looking to apply for skills assessment via rpl route. I'm from chemical engineering background and working in IT since last 6 years. Can I get any points for job experience? 

Thanks, 
Abhi


----------



## NB

abhifirewall said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking to apply for skills assessment via rpl route. I'm from chemical engineering background and working in IT since last 6 years. Can I get any points for job experience?
> 
> Thanks,
> Abhi


6 years will be deducted just for the AQF 
So you will be left with zero experience 
Hence no points 

Cheers


----------



## abhifirewall

NB said:


> abhifirewall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking to apply for skills assessment via rpl route. I'm from chemical engineering background and working in IT since last 6 years. Can I get any points for job experience?
> 
> Thanks,
> Abhi
> 
> 
> 
> 6 years will be deducted just for the AQF
> So you will be left with zero experience
> Hence no points
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## kammy29

*ACS Assessment*

Hello,
I am new here and just about to start the PR process for Aus. I would appreciate if you guys help me to understand where do I stand as per the ACS assessment. 
Post 10th (high school), I have a 3 years regular Diploma (Electronics & Communication Engineering) and a 4-year regular B.Tech Degree (Lateral Entry) (Electronics & Communication Engineering). 
After B.tech I joined 4 different MNCs (organizations) (from Aug 2010 -to- Present), and I know that the last 3 organization's roles would come under ANZSCO (UNIT GROUP 2631 COMPUTER NETWORK PROFESSIONALS) but I am not sure in which ANZSCO code should I represent my 1st organization's roles. I am mentioning the roles below which I got from my 1st company on the letterhead. So now I have below 4 questions:
1) Under which ANZSCO code should I represent the below-mentioned roles and responsibilities (1st organization). 
2) How many years of experience will be considered by ACS as per my education and total experience?
3) How many points can I avail in the 189 and 190 visa categories?
4) Would I get any benefit for 3years diploma (ECE). ?

1st Organization tenure:
From Aug 2010 to June 2013 as Engineer - 1st Level Assurance [Off- Roll{(3rd Party payroll) (Aug’ 2010 to Nov’ 2011)} & On- Roll (Nov’ 2011 to Jun’ 2013)]. 

Role and Responsibilities:
•	Prepare and analyze reports for the different customer (Airtel Africa, Idea, Aircel).
•	Research, analyze, evaluate and monitor network infrastructure to ensure networks are configured to operate at optimal performance. 
•	Calculate and analyze various network KPI’s.
•	Statistical Performance Management of Radio & core Network using Business Objects 5.1.
•	Prepare and analyze MAPA Report with ENIQ tool.
•	Work on tools Ericsson Resolution, trouble ticket and change request.
•	Automation of performance reports by developing macros.
•	Responsible for Overall signed KPIs of the area classes (Urban, Suburban & Rural).
•	Responsible for delivery of different BO reports. 
•	Responsible for the automation of reports and reducing manual efforts.

THANKS FOR YOUR HELP!


----------



## toakagrawal

*ACS Payment Evidence*

Dear Expats,

I am from India. I am planning to submit following document as the evidence of payment for ACS assessment? Is it enough for ACS consideration?


Form 16 
Form 26AS

A silly question, how many pdf documents of 3MB can be uploaded for an education or employment for ACS assessment?

Any help is appreciated?

Thank you,
Amit


----------



## NB

toakagrawal said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> I am from India. I am planning to submit following document as the evidence of payment for ACS assessment? Is it enough for ACS consideration?
> 
> 
> Form 16
> Form 26AS
> 
> A silly question, how many pdf documents of 3MB can be uploaded for an education or employment for ACS assessment?
> 
> Any help is appreciated?
> 
> Thank you,
> Amit


That’s sufficient 
For each employment or education episode, you can upload only 1 file of upto 3 MB
You cannot have multiple files for 1 episode

Cheers


----------



## toakagrawal

NB said:


> That’s sufficient
> For each employment or education episode, you can upload only 1 file of upto 3 MB
> You cannot have multiple files for 1 episode
> 
> Cheers


As always you are the best NB  
Thank you for your quick response. :clap2:


----------



## ksharma36

Hello NB,

I have a small question. In my ACS outcome letter it says 

Employment after December 2014 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

ACS provides letter according to MM/YY format. However in EOI we have to mention each employment date in DD/MM/YY format.

I left my 2nd firm in May 2015, and joined my current one in June 2015. So will DHA take it as a gap of 1 month in calculating points for EOI or is it basis on the months. 

Please help NB

Regards
Karan


----------



## NB

ksharma36 said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> I have a small question. In my ACS outcome letter it says
> 
> Employment after December 2014 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> ACS provides letter according to MM/YY format. However in EOI we have to mention each employment date in DD/MM/YY format.
> 
> I left my 2nd firm in May 2015, and joined my current one in June 2015. So will DHA take it as a gap of 1 month in calculating points for EOI or is it basis on the months.
> 
> Please help NB
> 
> Regards
> Karan


You can claim points for experience only from 1st jan2015
After that you have to enter each and every date correctly for start and end of jobs
Skillselect will calculate on the basis of everyday that you have worked and so you will not get points for the gap 
It’s not on month basis

Cheers


----------



## toakagrawal

*12th Standard required*

Hi,

Do I need to submit 12th standard (India) mark sheet and certificate for ACS assessment?

The Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants mentions Tertiary Qualifications. But one of my friend said that 12th standard mark sheet and certificate are required to be submitted. 

Can you please help?

Regards,
Amit


----------



## paradis

For acs Rnr, i will be getting a Statutory declaration from a colleague. What are the supporting documents should i provide for the declarant? Will form 16, payslip of the colleague works?

Below is the note from acs checklist for statutory declaration:
The declarant must provide at least one of the following as evidence of their working relationship with the applicant:
• Employment certificate/statement of service
• Leaving certificate if no longer working at the same company

Please help.

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## venkatesh581

toakagrawal said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do I need to submit 12th standard (India) mark sheet and certificate for ACS assessment?
> 
> The Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants mentions Tertiary Qualifications. But one of my friend said that 12th standard mark sheet and certificate are required to be submitted.
> 
> Can you please help?
> 
> Regards,
> Amit


12th standard is not required. You need to submit the certified certificate copies from your graduation certificates (which is after 12th standard) along with consolidated marks memos or sheets.


----------



## NB

paradis said:


> For acs Rnr, i will be getting a Statutory declaration from a colleague. What are the supporting documents should i provide for the declarant? Will form 16, payslip of the colleague works?
> 
> Below is the note from acs checklist for statutory declaration:
> The declarant must provide at least one of the following as evidence of their working relationship with the applicant:
> • Employment certificate/statement of service
> • Leaving certificate if no longer working at the same company
> 
> Please help.
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


I doubt it, as the rules don’t allow it, but still no harm in rechecking with ACS
Drop them an email and ask

Cheers


----------



## arshu16

Just got my positive skills assessment in 25 days with the new rules. Happy to answer any doubts.


----------



## toakagrawal

venkatesh581 said:


> 12th standard is not required. You need to submit the certified certificate copies from your graduation certificates (which is after 12th standard) along with consolidated marks memos or sheets.


Thank you very much for your response. As per new rules Certification is not required. Appreciate if someone clarify

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## toakagrawal

arshu16 said:


> Just got my positive skills assessment in 25 days with the new rules. Happy to answer any doubts.


Did you got your documents certified?

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## arshu16

toakagrawal said:


> arshu16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my positive skills assessment in 25 days with the new rules. Happy to answer any doubts.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you got your documents certified?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Not required anymore.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo

arshu16 said:


> Not required anymore.


Only if scanned copy is colored, if scanned copy is black & white, certification required. No harm in certification even if its colored.


----------



## abhitripathi

NKK_AUS said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> My ACS is going to expire soon. I have an engineering degree in Mechanical Engineering and working in the software industry as an Analyst programmer. I had applied for ACS via RPL route and got a successful assessment. Please let me know what all documents are required for renewing my ACS? Do I need to prepare RPL again?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,


Hi Did you hear from ACS ? Mine ACS expired as well and in addition I switched jobs so I am not sure if the RPL needs to be completed again or sharing the details of new role is enough ! Any pointers are helpful.

Thanks.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mku

arshu16 said:


> Just got my positive skills assessment in 25 days with the new rules. Happy to answer any doubts.


Hi,

Good Day! What document can be provided for colleague as the Employment Certificate/Statement of Service? Can we provide payslips of the colleague?

Thanks.


----------



## sakshi0146

arshu16 said:


> Just got my positive skills assessment in 25 days with the new rules. Happy to answer any doubts.



Hi,

Can you please provide brief information about the payment evidences you submitted.


----------



## palani_msc

*ACS Educational qualification*

Hi All,

Good evening. I intend to apply for ACS for skills assessment for ICT project manager.

I have 13+ years of experience in the role however my post graduate qualification is M.Sc Biochemistry by regular college however I also do have a post graduate degree in MBA (GENERAL MANAGEMENT) but through correspondence medium in India.

Please advise me can I include both qualifications in my ACS application or only my MBA qualification?

Rgds,
Palani.


----------



## NB

palani_msc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Good evening. I intend to apply for ACS for skills assessment for ICT project manager.
> 
> I have 13+ years of experience in the role however my post graduate qualification is M.Sc Biochemistry by regular college however I also do have a post graduate degree in MBA (GENERAL MANAGEMENT) but through correspondence medium in India.
> 
> Please advise me can I include both qualifications in my ACS application or only my MBA qualification?
> 
> Rgds,
> Palani.


What is your BTech degree ?
What Anzsco code are you applying under?

Cheers


----------



## venkatesh581

toakagrawal said:


> Thank you very much for your response. As per new rules Certification is not required. Appreciate if someone clarify
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Yes. You are correct. The guidelines document was updated on September 2019 and I do not see anything mentioned for certification. Which means no longer required I think.

I have done my assessment before that and I have provided certified copies.

https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...t Guidelines for Applicants V5-6 Aug 2018.pdf


----------



## NB

immadhk said:


> hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I received a response from engineer australia with the query mentioned below.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.I have identified significant inconsistency between details included in the project reports presented such as experimental details, data and etc., with the chronology claimed in your career episodes.
> 
> 2. Please give a written explanation addressing this issue with any other documentary evidence that might support your claims.
> 
> 3. If you fail to provide the requested explanation with in the given time frame or if the explanation is going to be assessed as not satisfactory - this application may be rejected.
> 
> 
> 
> I need your suggestion on this that what explanation I have to write and supporting documents.
> 
> 
> 
> Please reply as soon as possible.


This is a thread for ACS
Post in the Engineers Australia thread for better response 

Cheers


----------



## Gauranga1988

Reg documents to be submitted for ACS processing, have below documents:
1) degree certificate with transcript
2) passport
3) experience 1 with statutory declaration and releiving letter
4) experience 2 with statutory declaration and releiving letter
5) experience 3 with statutory declaration and service letter

Reg new guidelines for proof of employment - 
1) which documents would be appropriate for applicant : first and last payslip for previous org and first n latest payslip for current, in addition form 16?
, and 
2) also of the person who provided statutory declaration : their releiving letter or current org service letter? Is this mandatory

Thanks in advance!

Regards


----------



## NB

Gauranga1988 said:


> Reg documents to be submitted for ACS processing, have below documents:
> 1) degree certificate with transcript
> 2) passport
> 3) experience 1 with statutory declaration and releiving letter
> 4) experience 2 with statutory declaration and releiving letter
> 5) experience 3 with statutory declaration and service letter
> 
> Reg new guidelines for proof of employment -
> 1) which documents would be appropriate for applicant : first and last payslip for previous org and first n latest payslip for current, in addition form 16?
> , and
> 2) also of the person who provided statutory declaration : their releiving letter or current org service letter? Is this mandatory
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Regards


1. First and last payslip for each year for each organisation at least
Form 16 for each of the years worked would suffice as secondary 
2. Mandatory for each organisation 

Cheers


----------



## samy25

hi .
Have successfull ACS assessment till 2016 but couldnot get invitation , now my acs report expired so i am going to apply for renewal. my questions is

- DO they need suppoting documents from scratch or only for the additional years after 2016 to 2019 experience.

that will be great help. as i have left the country and my previous company and according to rules ACS has change the criteria alot for employment assessment since 2016.

pleasehelp


----------



## sahi88

*ACS SKILL updated guideline query*

Hello All,

I submitted ACS skill assessment for renewal in the month of November 2019 according to updated ACS skill guideline in September 2019, but unfortunately i got negative result as i did not uploaded colored documents.

Now as I am going to upload all the documents in color again.

My query is as Case officer told me to got for Review section now: Do I need to adhere current ACS guidelines which was updated in December 2019 or should i adhere ACS guidelines before December as i lodged ACS skill assessment in November 2019.


----------



## NB

samy25 said:


> hi .
> Have successfull ACS assessment till 2016 but couldnot get invitation , now my acs report expired so i am going to apply for renewal. my questions is
> 
> - DO they need suppoting documents from scratch or only for the additional years after 2016 to 2019 experience.
> 
> that will be great help. as i have left the country and my previous company and according to rules ACS has change the criteria alot for employment assessment since 2016.
> 
> pleasehelp


You would need to provide evidence as per the new rules for your entire experience including the portion for which you already got positive assessment earlier

Cheers


----------



## rakesh_jain

arshu16 said:


> Just got my positive skills assessment in 25 days with the new rules. Happy to answer any doubts.


I have worked in 3 companies till now, I got the employment reference letter from my 2 previous companies. I cannot reveal my PR plan to current company, I asked HR but they need the reason. So now I am thinking to go with Statutory Declaration (SD), so my questions are:
1. In Skill assessment guidelines, it is mentioned that "An explanation will be required from your employer on official company letterhead as to why an employment reference letter cannot be provided." . So I will not have this, so what should I do in this case?

2. I can ask my senior colleague to sign the affidavit but it is again mentioned in guidelines that "The declarant must provide their current contact details and at least one of the following as evidence of their working relationship with the applicant:
Employment certificate/statement of service on official company letterhead" . But he is not having statement of service on official company letterhead. So what to do in this case. ?

3. Also this senior colleague is working for same client and at same location but not in my technology so he does not know exactly my roles and responsibility, could he signs the affidavit ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB

rakesh_jain said:


> I have worked in 3 companies till now, I got the employment reference letter from my 2 previous companies. I cannot reveal my PR plan to current company, I asked HR but they need the reason. So now I am thinking to go with Statutory Declaration (SD), so my questions are:
> 1. In Skill assessment guidelines, it is mentioned that "An explanation will be required from your employer on official company letterhead as to why an employment reference letter cannot be provided." . So I will not have this, so what should I do in this case?
> 
> 2. I can ask my senior colleague to sign the affidavit but it is again mentioned in guidelines that "The declarant must provide their current contact details and at least one of the following as evidence of their working relationship with the applicant:
> Employment certificate/statement of service on official company letterhead" . But he is not having statement of service on official company letterhead. So what to do in this case. ?
> 
> 3. Also this senior colleague is working for same client and at same location but not in my technology so he does not know exactly my roles and responsibility, could he signs the affidavit ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


1. I do not find that written anywhere
All I can find is that the applicant has to give an explanation why it can’t be obtained

2. He has to get it if you want to claim the experience 

3. He cannot

Cheers


----------



## toakagrawal

NB said:


> 1. I do not find that written anywhere
> 
> All I can find is that the applicant has to give an explanation why it can’t be obtained
> 
> 
> 
> 2. He has to get it if you want to claim the experience
> 
> 
> 
> 3. He cannot
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


NB, ACS guidelines has an updated version on December 2019 where first point is mentioned.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Gauranga1988

**New guidelines for ACS - Dec 2019**

Has anyone got their skills assessed post December 2019? Wanted to understand how rigorous is the check on pdf quality like min 300 dpi!!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shahzaib100

Dear All,

I received my assessment results on 7th Jan 2020. I was shocked to see that it is unsuitable for migration for ICT Support Engineer ( 263212) due to insufficient documentation. I submitted the application on 25th Nov.

A brief history, I got a positive skill assessment earlier last year on 29th July for another CODE ( Computer Network and System Engineer- 263111). While submitting my 2nd application on 25th Nov 2019, I did not add any further documentation and just submitted the application with my existing documents, anticipating that no further documents are required. I was unfortunately totally unaware of recent changes. I wrote an email to ACS why they have assessed it as unsuitable? what documents were not provided? they replied as below..

" Hi Shah,



Thank you for your email.



The assessor has noted that you have not provided payment evidence (as required).

Please refer to the Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/acs/acs-skills/SkillsAssessmentGuidelinesforApplicants.pdf"

My Bachelor's degree is assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing, which is fine. But as for my employment is concerned, only because of pay evidence, it is considered as unsuitable. I already have all the bank statements and 3 months payslips for each year of my employment periods of all the employers I have worked for. But it was never asked by my CO, unfortunately. 
Now my question is, When did they add this "Payment Evidence" condition. I applied on 25th Nov.
Can anyone please tell me what can I do now? I don't want to apply for a review due to budget problems.


----------



## NB

Gauranga1988 said:


> **New guidelines for ACS - Dec 2019**
> 
> Has anyone got their skills assessed post December 2019? Wanted to understand how rigorous is the check on pdf quality like min 300 dpi!!
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Why don’t you scan in 300dpi and close the issue ?

Cheers


----------



## derevko

shahzaib100 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I received my assessment results on 7th Jan 2020. I was shocked to see that it is unsuitable for migration for ICT Support Engineer ( 263212) due to insufficient documentation. I submitted the application on 25th Nov.
> 
> A brief history, I got a positive skill assessment earlier last year on 29th July for another CODE ( Computer Network and System Engineer- 263111). While submitting my 2nd application on 25th Nov 2019, I did not add any further documentation and just submitted the application with my existing documents, anticipating that no further documents are required. I was unfortunately totally unaware of recent changes. I wrote an email to ACS why they have assessed it as unsuitable? what documents were not provided? they replied as below..
> 
> " Hi Shah,
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> 
> 
> The assessor has noted that you have not provided payment evidence (as required).
> 
> Please refer to the Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/acs/acs-skills/SkillsAssessmentGuidelinesforApplicants.pdf"
> 
> My Bachelor's degree is assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing, which is fine. But as for my employment is concerned, only because of pay evidence, it is considered as unsuitable. I already have all the bank statements and 3 months payslips for each year of my employment periods of all the employers I have worked for. But it was never asked by my CO, unfortunately.
> Now my question is, When did they add this "Payment Evidence" condition. I applied on 25th Nov.
> Can anyone please tell me what can I do now? I don't want to apply for a review due to budget problems.


 You need to read this guideline more thoroughly until the end of the page. It contains revision history. Payment evidence was introduced in sept 2019. Not sure if you can appeal here without paying since it's clearly wtitten there.


----------



## jags007

rakesh_jain said:


> I have worked in 3 companies till now, I got the employment reference letter from my 2 previous companies. I cannot reveal my PR plan to current company, I asked HR but they need the reason. So now I am thinking to go with Statutory Declaration (SD), so my questions are:
> 1. In Skill assessment guidelines, it is mentioned that "An explanation will be required from your employer on official company letterhead as to why an employment reference letter cannot be provided." . So I will not have this, so what should I do in this case?
> 
> 2. I can ask my senior colleague to sign the affidavit but it is again mentioned in guidelines that "The declarant must provide their current contact details and at least one of the following as evidence of their working relationship with the applicant:
> Employment certificate/statement of service on official company letterhead" . But he is not having statement of service on official company letterhead. So what to do in this case. ?
> 
> 3. Also this senior colleague is working for same client and at same location but not in my technology so he does not know exactly my roles and responsibility, could he signs the affidavit ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Rakesh,

Did you proceed with the ACS filing? I am in same situation as yours and cannot ask employer for Reference letter and had taken the SD from co-worker.

TIA.


----------



## Sam90

*ACS - Statuory Declaration*



rakesh_jain said:


> I have worked in 3 companies till now, I got the employment reference letter from my 2 previous companies. I cannot reveal my PR plan to current company, I asked HR but they need the reason. So now I am thinking to go with Statutory Declaration (SD), so my questions are:
> 1. In Skill assessment guidelines, it is mentioned that "An explanation will be required from your employer on official company letterhead as to why an employment reference letter cannot be provided." . So I will not have this, so what should I do in this case?
> 
> 2. I can ask my senior colleague to sign the affidavit but it is again mentioned in guidelines that "The declarant must provide their current contact details and at least one of the following as evidence of their working relationship with the applicant:
> Employment certificate/statement of service on official company letterhead" . But he is not having statement of service on official company letterhead. So what to do in this case. ?
> 
> 3. Also this senior colleague is working for same client and at same location but not in my technology so he does not know exactly my roles and responsibility, could he signs the affidavit ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi All,

Can anyone help here ?

Thanks


----------



## toakagrawal

Sam90 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone help here ?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


I have taken a chance and submitted a colleague SD without the explanation letter on company letterhead. I am waiting from ACS for response. It has been 15 days. I will share my experience once I get a final call from ACS.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam90

toakagrawal said:


> I have taken a chance and submitted a colleague SD without the explanation letter on company letterhead. I am waiting from ACS for response. It has been 15 days. I will share my experience once I get a final call from ACS.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Thank for sharing.

Did you also submit the declarant's experience letter/statement of service with SD ?


----------



## Readytofly

rakesh_jain said:


> I have worked in 3 companies till now, I got the employment reference letter from my 2 previous companies. I cannot reveal my PR plan to current company, I asked HR but they need the reason. So now I am thinking to go with Statutory Declaration (SD), so my questions are:
> 1. In Skill assessment guidelines, it is mentioned that "An explanation will be required from your employer on official company letterhead as to why an employment reference letter cannot be provided." . So I will not have this, so what should I do in this case?
> 
> 2. I can ask my senior colleague to sign the affidavit but it is again mentioned in guidelines that "The declarant must provide their current contact details and at least one of the following as evidence of their working relationship with the applicant:
> Employment certificate/statement of service on official company letterhead" . But he is not having statement of service on official company letterhead. So what to do in this case. ?
> 
> 3. Also this senior colleague is working for same client and at same location but not in my technology so he does not know exactly my roles and responsibility, could he signs the affidavit ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Even I have same query, Can't ask current employer for reference letter.


----------



## R.Max

Gauranga1988 said:


> **New guidelines for ACS - Dec 2019**
> 
> Has anyone got their skills assessed post December 2019? Wanted to understand how rigorous is the check on pdf quality like min 300 dpi!!
> 
> Thanks in advance.


it should be clear and colour copy, not a big thing to stress about


----------



## gurmee11

Hi Gents

Can I ask one question regarding work experience ?

I am working as Service desk Analyst but I got my skill assessment in 261399 Software and Applications Programmers because I have done Bachelors degree. 
I will complete 1 year in march 2020. 
Can I use this experience for 5 points for 261399 or need to apply for another occupation to use this experience ?

Which occupation will be suitable for service desk analyst as my duties are L1 & L2 support?


----------



## toakagrawal

Sam90 said:


> Thank for sharing.
> 
> Did you also submit the declarant's experience letter/statement of service with SD ?


Sorry for replying late.
Yes, I have submitted employment letter of the declarant.


----------



## akjsap29

*ACS Re-Assessment Query*

Hi All,

My previous assessment got expired so I am applying again for ACS.

I am still with the same company. My query here is:

When I submitted the application 1st time - I gave end date as 4th Jan 2018.

I am still working with the same company.

1) Do I have to add additional experience as start date - 5th Jan 2018 and end date as current date, as I could not modify the end-date of existing entry.
2) Where I have to update my latest docs. In the new entry or the existing old entry.

Please advise.


----------



## mail2notif

akjsap29 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> My previous assessment got expired so I am applying again for ACS.
> 
> 
> 
> I am still with the same company. My query here is:
> 
> 
> 
> When I submitted the application 1st time - I gave end date as 4th Jan 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> I am still working with the same company.
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Do I have to add additional experience as start date - 5th Jan 2018 and end date as current date, as I could not modify the end-date of existing entry.
> 
> 2) Where I have to update my latest docs. In the new entry or the existing old entry.
> 
> 
> 
> Please advise.


1) yes. New entry
2) better in the new entry. 

Just make sure you upload all the required docs as per new criteria. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## akjsap29

mail2notif said:


> 1) yes. New entry
> 2) better in the new entry.
> 
> Just make sure you upload all the required docs as per new criteria.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk



Sorry, do you mean the new entry "start date" should be 5th January 2018 [ Next day of my previously claimed experience from same company] OR
My joining date with the employer i.e. 1st July 2016.


----------



## mail2notif

akjsap29 said:


> Sorry, do you mean the new entry "start date" should be 5th January 2018 [ Next day of my previously claimed experience from same company] OR
> 
> My joining date with the employer i.e. 1st July 2016.


Yes. 5th Jan, all the same entry details but with new date. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## akjsap29

mail2notif said:


> Yes. 5th Jan, all the same entry details but with new date.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


If I add new documents in the the additional entry ONLY, will ACS still consider my previous experience claimed under the same employer. As the old entry will not have documents as per new rules.

I am worried, whether it will be considered as not suitable because of insufficient documentation as per new rules. Because earlier documents are as per old rules like no Form16 etc.

Sorry for multiple questions.


----------



## mail2notif

akjsap29 said:


> If I add new documents in the the additional entry ONLY, will ACS still consider my previous experience claimed under the same employer. As the old entry will not have documents as per new rules.
> 
> 
> 
> I am worried, whether it will be considered as not suitable because of insufficient documentation as per new rules. Because earlier documents are as per old rules like no Form16 etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for multiple questions.


If it allows you to still upload docs in previous then upload relevant in those entries and 5th Jan onwards in new entry. Otherwise new entry you upload all docs, you don't have much flexibility anyway. 

Case officers are intelligent enough to see all the experience entries, rest you put proper names for files. If still not sure, drop an email to ACS but I doubt they would help much except giving generic answers. 



Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## akjsap29

Thanks will upload the docs at both places and will see how it goes. Thanks again .


----------



## sankar7047

I'm in the same situation as many people commented. I couldn't ask my current employer for reference letter. 

I have a justification letter which has my roles and responsibility used for my visa extension. It has the subject line for 482 visa. Can I use it along with the SD? 

Thanks,
Sankar


----------



## shahzaib100

Hello guys,

I received my assessment results a few days back for ICT Support Engineer and the result is partially successful. I worked for 3 different employers. 1st employer ( 2007-2014), 2nd Employer( 2014-2017), 3rd employer ( 2017-till date). Now, they considered both the 2nd and 3rd employer experience but did not consider my 1st employer experience ( 6.5 years) saying that insufficient documentation. In another letter in the same email, they said the employment is not considered because I did not provide a salary certificate for that and also in the bank statement, the salary transaction does not have an employer name. 
Now can anyone please suggest if I should apply for an appeal. I provided the following documents.
I contacted my 1st employer and asked for salary slips. They replied to me back saying that they did not have salary slips because that time, they were using a manual system that no longer exists. However, they can provide me a general letter with the salary and benefits mentioned at the time when I resigned. I printed out the same email and attached it with my assessment application. But they did not consider this.
2nd I got all the bank statements of the whole period ( 6.5 years) and got it stamped from the bank. I attached that too but it was also not considered saying that salary transaction does not show employer name. This is radiculous. How can I change the bank policy who never use employer name with the transaction and how can I force them. Moreover, how can I get a salary certificate for the period where the employer itself is saying they can't provide for that time. 
I am planning to apply for an appeal because if this employment is considered, my experience will be more than 8 years as per ACS. Can anybody suggest if I have a chance of successful appeal? Sorry for the long post but it may help others also. Thanks


----------



## NB

sankar7047 said:


> I'm in the same situation as many people commented. I couldn't ask my current employer for reference letter.
> 
> I have a justification letter which has my roles and responsibility used for my visa extension. It has the subject line for 482 visa. Can I use it along with the SD?
> 
> Thanks,
> Sankar


Probably not
You need a specific letter from the company that as company policy they don’t issue reference letter with the duties

Cheers


----------



## akjsap29

Have you got any other docs for that 6.5 years.

1) PF statement 
2) FORM16 For that 6 years ?


----------



## lynhea

shahzaib100 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I received my assessment results a few days back for ICT Support Engineer and the result is partially successful. I worked for 3 different employers. 1st employer ( 2007-2014), 2nd Employer( 2014-2017), 3rd employer ( 2017-till date). Now, they considered both the 2nd and 3rd employer experience but did not consider my 1st employer experience ( 6.5 years) saying that insufficient documentation. In another letter in the same email, they said the employment is not considered because I did not provide a salary certificate for that and also in the bank statement, the salary transaction does not have an employer name.
> Now can anyone please suggest if I should apply for an appeal. I provided the following documents.
> I contacted my 1st employer and asked for salary slips. They replied to me back saying that they did not have salary slips because that time, they were using a manual system that no longer exists. However, they can provide me a general letter with the salary and benefits mentioned at the time when I resigned. I printed out the same email and attached it with my assessment application. But they did not consider this.
> 2nd I got all the bank statements of the whole period ( 6.5 years) and got it stamped from the bank. I attached that too but it was also not considered saying that salary transaction does not show employer name. This is radiculous. How can I change the bank policy who never use employer name with the transaction and how can I force them. Moreover, how can I get a salary certificate for the period where the employer itself is saying they can't provide for that time.
> I am planning to apply for an appeal because if this employment is considered, my experience will be more than 8 years as per ACS. Can anybody suggest if I have a chance of successful appeal? Sorry for the long post but it may help others also. Thanks


Tax assessment letters? Superannuation contributions? Insurance contributions?

It's not an issue with bank policy, its an issue with your employer not using their company name while making salary contributions which in a way could be seen as tax evasion. Personally I've never worked for a company that never used their name when paying salary.


----------



## mail2notif

lynhea said:


> Tax assessment letters? Superannuation contributions? Insurance contributions?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not an issue with bank policy, its an issue with your employer not using their company name while making salary contributions which in a way could be seen as tax evasion. Personally I've never worked for a company that never used their name when paying salary.


Depends on the company and country policies. I have been with 3 companies in 2 countries over last 9 years. Only last company uses their name while first two in previous werent using their names in salary transaction while they were tax payers and everything legit. So max I had in my bank entry was salary or salary fmo August. 

So if ACS is expecting every company in the world to abide by this rule related to bank transactions then either they didn't think enough or the intention was to reject as many applicants as possible because it's not feasible for many candidates/companies to change their past records. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## lynhea

mail2notif said:


> Depends on the company and country policies. I have been with 3 companies in 2 countries over last 9 years. Only last company uses their name while first two in previous werent using their names in salary transaction while they were tax payers and everything legit. So max I had in my bank entry was salary or salary fmo August.
> 
> So if ACS is expecting every company in the world to abide by this rule related to bank transactions then either they didn't think enough or the intention was to reject as many applicants as possible because it's not feasible for many candidates/companies to change their past records.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


There are other options. Payslips, insurance, superannuation, tax letters.. at the very least superannuation contributions and tax letters would've been a standard for every company. Those will definitely list company and employee name.

I think the changes are more than fair. Writing a reference letter is easy, anyone can write and sign a letter saying you were working at a company when you might never have.


----------



## ajchak84

I have changed 4 companies in the past 12 years and getting skill letter for each of them has been a pain. However right now with the current employer I was thinking of using Affidavit signed by a colleague but I also need to provide justification why my company cant provide any skill letter. Has anyone faced this situation, if yes what is the way around it?


----------



## mail2notif

ajchak84 said:


> I have changed 4 companies in the past 12 years and getting skill letter for each of them has been a pain. However right now with the current employer I was thinking of using Affidavit signed by a colleague but I also need to provide justification why my company cant provide any skill letter. Has anyone faced this situation, if yes what is the way around it?


Best way is to ask HR over email and let them reply saying they can't give it then you attach that email as reference followed by SD/affidavit. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## ajchak84

yes but going back to current employer and asking them for a reference letter is tricky. As reference letter with roles and responsibilities need managers approval. Any thoughts like what can be alternative.


----------



## NB

ajchak84 said:


> yes but going back to current employer and asking them for a reference letter is tricky. As reference letter with roles and responsibilities need managers approval. Any thoughts like what can be alternative.


You can’t make an omelet without breaking eggs
ACS has closed all doors 

Cheers


----------



## BG2019

Hello,

I wanted some guidance on which all documents needs to be attested/Notarized for submitting the application.


----------



## NB

BG2019 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I wanted some guidance on which all documents needs to be attested/Notarized for submitting the application.


None
If you are scanning in colour

Cheers


----------



## BG2019

NB said:


> None
> If you are scanning in colour
> 
> Cheers


Thank you very much, Also Since i have been working with the same organization for last 11 years so please advise which combination to follow for paid employment proof:

Option 1:

1st Pay slip from Year 1 and last pay slip from this year
Income tax return from year 1 and income tax return from this year 

Option 2:
1st and Dec Pay slip from Year 1 and 1st and last pay slip from this year
Income tax return from year 1 and income tax return from this year 

Thank you for your help


----------



## NB

BG2019 said:


> Thank you very much, Also Since i have been working with the same organization for last 11 years so please advise which combination to follow for paid employment proof:
> 
> Option 1:
> 
> 1st Pay slip from Year 1 and last pay slip from this year
> Income tax return from year 1 and income tax return from this year
> 
> Option 2:
> 1st and Dec Pay slip from Year 1 and 1st and last pay slip from this year
> Income tax return from year 1 and income tax return from this year
> 
> Thank you for your help




You have to give the evidence for every year
So 1st and last payslip of each year that you have worked
Same for the income tax return( preferably form 16)
Every year that you have worked
So all in all 22 documents

Please be very careful in all the evidence that you are submitting 
One evidence missing and your application will be rejected
It appears you have not gone through the guidelines thoroughly 

Cheers


----------



## rnjkarthika

*An explanation from employer*

My ACS result is negative.
I submitted statutory declaration, payslip, form16 as employment proof.

I got to know that I need to submit few additional proofs.
"An explanation will be required from your employer as to why an employment reference letter cannot be provided"

What kind of document/ proof should I provide ?
My company HR is not ready to provide any document.


----------



## ajchak84

employment letter these days are a must.. I have too asked my current employer.. You too can ask your employer and if they dont agree ask them to send an email stating the same and then provide a copy of that email to ACS along with declaration. How much exp do you have ?


----------



## NB

rnjkarthika said:


> My ACS result is negative.
> I submitted statutory declaration, payslip, form16 as employment proof.
> 
> I got to know that I need to submit few additional proofs.
> "An explanation will be required from your employer as to why an employment reference letter cannot be provided"
> 
> What kind of document/ proof should I provide ?
> My company HR is not ready to provide any document.


You have to get a letter from HR or your manager that they don’t issue a reference letter with duties as a company policy
Beg borrow steal, but you need that letter if you want a successful assessment for that company experience 

Cheers


----------



## rnjkarthika

*Justification not in letter head*

This was the reply from ACS for rejecting - "An explanation on letterhead as to why an employment reference letter cannot be provided is required". 

My company is not ready to give the justification in company letter head. Will ACS accept only the mail response ?


----------



## NB

rnjkarthika said:


> This was the reply from ACS for rejecting - "An explanation on letterhead as to why an employment reference letter cannot be provided is required".
> 
> My company is not ready to give the justification in company letter head. Will ACS accept only the mail response ?


Take a printout of the email and send it to ACS and ask
It may suffice

Cheers


----------



## rnjkarthika

*Supporting document for statutory declarant*

Regarding the supporting documents for the statutory declarant, my company provides employment/service certificate for only few reasons stating in the certificate such as loans, bank transactions for employee currently in service.
a- Can the other reasons stated certificate be provided as employment proof for declarant ?
b-Instead can any other equivalent proof be provided for service, such as statutory declarant's payslip - first and last / employment id card


----------



## NB

rnjkarthika said:


> Regarding the supporting documents for the statutory declarant, my company provides employment/service certificate for only few reasons stating in the certificate such as loans, bank transactions for employee currently in service.
> a- Can the other reasons stated certificate be provided as employment proof for declarant ?
> b-Instead can any other equivalent proof be provided for service, such as statutory declarant's payslip - first and last / employment id card


Option a may work 
Drop an email to ACS and ask

Cheers


----------



## rnjkarthika

*Declarant supporting document*

Thanks a lot.
I can post my reply once I get the response from ACS.


----------



## lynhea

Has anyone recently gotten a positive skills assessment? could you advise how long was your processing time?


----------



## rajkrishav_2016

rnjkarthika said:


> Thanks a lot.
> I can post my reply once I get the response from ACS.


Hi,

Did you get any reply from ACS?

what you have done for explanation letter from employer why they do not provide in letter head?

I am also in the same phase. Please advise. It would be really grateful for me to proceed further.

Also, few of my friends got positive assessment without the letter head. Only with SD and declarant certificate. 

Please let us know your outcome.


----------



## Gunnidhi

Hi All, 
I last got my ACS done in May 2018 and it is about to get expire. Unfortunately, I haven't received the invite yet and nor do I expect to get one in April round. Now that I am going to submit the documents again for my ACS, when I logging into my account, it says "Your ACS membership account is currently suspended due to non-payment of fees. To reactivate this, please navigate to the My Payments page of your ACS member portal" and this payment is 250 AUD. My doubt here is, if I submit the document, again I have to make a payment of 250$ or the membership payment will be accommodated there. Appreciate your help. Thanks.


----------



## akjsap29

Gunnidhi said:


> Hi All,
> I last got my ACS done in May 2018 and it is about to get expire. Unfortunately, I haven't received the invite yet and nor do I expect to get one in April round. Now that I am going to submit the documents again for my ACS, when I logging into my account, it says "Your ACS membership account is currently suspended due to non-payment of fees. To reactivate this, please navigate to the My Payments page of your ACS member portal" and this payment is 250 AUD. My doubt here is, if I submit the document, again I have to make a payment of 250$ or the membership payment will be accommodated there. Appreciate your help. Thanks.


You just wait for couple of days. That prompt shall disappear. If it doesn't go then you need to register with new email Id. It's my experience.


----------



## NB

Gunnidhi said:


> Hi All,
> I last got my ACS done in May 2018 and it is about to get expire. Unfortunately, I haven't received the invite yet and nor do I expect to get one in April round. Now that I am going to submit the documents again for my ACS, when I logging into my account, it says "Your ACS membership account is currently suspended due to non-payment of fees. To reactivate this, please navigate to the My Payments page of your ACS member portal" and this payment is 250 AUD. My doubt here is, if I submit the document, again I have to make a payment of 250$ or the membership payment will be accommodated there. Appreciate your help. Thanks.


Did you become a member of ACS ( Association) ?
That’s totally voluntary and is not compulsory for assessment 
If you had become a member then you will probably have to pay the pending fees
Drop an email to ACS and ask

Cheers


----------



## randomlyjobless

Hi

Can we submit Form 26AS instead of form 16 as payment evidence? For some of the years the regenerated form 16 has the status "non - original" written on the letterhead. So looking for alternate options.

Thanks


----------



## NB

randomlyjobless said:


> Hi
> 
> Can we submit Form 26AS instead of form 16 as payment evidence? For some of the years the regenerated form 16 has the status "non - original" written on the letterhead. So looking for alternate options.
> 
> Thanks


Attach copies of both options and email and ask ACS 

Cheers


----------



## kunalpundir

hey, need to get ACS skill assessment, a big Australian company I worked for says on experience letter, they'll include all employment details but not the "roles and responsibility" and my manager is no longer with the firm. what should I do? I need those months experience for my total points.


----------



## NB

kunalpundir said:


> hey, need to get ACS skill assessment, a big Australian company I worked for says on experience letter, they'll include all employment details but not the "roles and responsibility" and my manager is no longer with the firm. what should I do? I need those months experience for my total points.


You can try to get it from a colleague
There is no alternative to it

Cheers


----------



## kunalpundir

but the colleagues won't give it on letterhead, no one trusts colleagues especially when letterheads are involved for ACS/dept-of-immigration. 

If I submit the HR email where she says HR can't do it, I can serve notarized declaration will it serve the ACS purpose.


----------



## kunalpundir

but the colleagues won't give it on letterhead, no one trusts colleagues especially when letterheads are involved for ACS/dept-of-immigration. 

If I submit the HR email where she says HR can't do it, I can serve notarized declaration of "roles and responsibilities" will it serve the ACS purpose.


----------



## NB

kunalpundir said:


> but the colleagues won't give it on letterhead, no one trusts colleagues especially when letterheads are involved for ACS/dept-of-immigration.
> 
> If I submit the HR email where she says HR can't do it, I can serve notarized declaration will it serve the ACS purpose.


The colleagues can give it in the form of statutory declaration
Check the ACS website for the rules to be followed and the evidence to be attached of the person signing the statutory declaration 

Cheers


----------



## rnjkarthika

rajkrishav_2016 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you get any reply from ACS?
> 
> what you have done for explanation letter from employer why they do not provide in letter head?
> 
> I am also in the same phase. Please advise. It would be really grateful for me to proceed further.
> 
> Also, few of my friends got positive assessment without the letter head. Only with SD and declarant certificate.
> 
> Please let us know your outcome.


Hi,

I got the response from ACS:

Regarding the supporting document to be submitted for statutory declarant, any other reasons stating certificate such as loans, bank transactions stating the service information of the declarant will be accepted by ACS.


----------



## toakagrawal

NB said:


> Attach copies of both options and email and ask ACS
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Yes, you can submit. But make sure to give payment information from one more category. Else they will reject that experience. ACS has become really strict on document. If possible share some extra pay proof, as in my case they didn't ask for extra documents. Beat of luck.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## toakagrawal

lynhea said:


> Has anyone recently gotten a positive skills assessment? could you advise how long was your processing time?


I got ACS response in a month time frame.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## rajkrishav_2016

*rajkrishav_2016*



rnjkarthika said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got the response from ACS:
> 
> Regarding the supporting document to be submitted for statutory declarant, any other reasons stating certificate such as loans, bank transactions stating the service information of the declarant will be accepted by ACS.



Thanks for the update. Do you have explanation letter or email from your employer why the detailed explanation letter cannot be provided?

How did you manage that?

Also, please update once you get the assessment. so that it will be helpful for others.


----------



## ajchak84

Guys, need one help. I have received an email from ACS stating the following

Your skills assessment has been assessed as NOT closely related to your nominated ANZSCO code.

The assessor has made a recommendation that your application is suitable for the following ANZSCO codes: 

261399 (Software and Application Programmers nec)


If you wish to change your nominated ANZSCO code as per the above recommendation, please complete the following 2 actions:

1. Please login to indicate your preference.

2. Please submit an additional assessment fee of $200.00 AUD.

Credit Card - please click here to login and pay via Credit Card
Paypal - please click here to login and pay via Paypal

We will hold your application for an extra 14 days. If no contact has been received from you by the ACS within this period, we will proceed to finalise your application according to your existing ANZSCO code.

My question - Is this code eligible for 189 PR grants ? Secondly I had submitted using the code (261112) , in such case if I continue to go ahead with the process without paying extra 200 AUD, will my assessment be negative.


----------



## NB

ajchak84 said:


> Guys, need one help. I have received an email from ACS stating the following
> 
> Your skills assessment has been assessed as NOT closely related to your nominated ANZSCO code.
> 
> The assessor has made a recommendation that your application is suitable for the following ANZSCO codes:
> 
> 261399 (Software and Application Programmers nec)
> 
> 
> If you wish to change your nominated ANZSCO code as per the above recommendation, please complete the following 2 actions:
> 
> 1. Please login to indicate your preference.
> 
> 2. Please submit an additional assessment fee of $200.00 AUD.
> 
> Credit Card - please click here to login and pay via Credit Card
> Paypal - please click here to login and pay via Paypal
> 
> We will hold your application for an extra 14 days. If no contact has been received from you by the ACS within this period, we will proceed to finalise your application according to your existing ANZSCO code.
> 
> My question - Is this code eligible for 189 PR grants ? Secondly I had submitted using the code (261112) , in such case if I continue to go ahead with the process without paying extra 200 AUD, will my assessment be negative.


You have nothing to worry
This code is also eligible for 189
If you don’t accept this ANzsco code , then most likely your assessment will be negative 

Cheers


----------



## ajchak84

NB said:


> You have nothing to worry
> This code is also eligible for 189
> If you don’t accept this ANzsco code , then most likely your assessment will be negative
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB, as always thank you for the help. The thing that is putting me off is NEC- Do you know what is this one and how this will impact chances in 189 PR. Secondly just for a new ANZCode 200 AUD, jesus christ!


----------



## NB

ajchak84 said:


> Hi NB, as always thank you for the help. The thing that is putting me off is NEC- Do you know what is this one and how this will impact chances in 189 PR. Secondly just for a new ANZCode 200 AUD, jesus christ!


Under 189 all 2613 codes are bunched together 
So 261311/12/13/99 are all the same
If you are looking for 190, then the codes matter
Be thankful that you are getting away with just 200 aud instead of having to apply again
But basically all this discussion is moot as you have no choice but to accept it 
Man proposes ACS disposes

Cheers


----------



## rajkrishav_2016

rajkrishav_2016 said:


> Thanks for the update. Do you have explanation letter or email from your employer why the detailed explanation letter cannot be provided?
> 
> How did you manage that?
> 
> Also, please update once you get the assessment. so that it will be helpful for others.


Hi,

Have you got ACS assessment. Any response from them? 

If we submit, Deponent service letter, sometimes they are accepting. Few of my friends have got positive assessments. They have not submitted either RnR from company's letter head or reason for not providing the company letter head.

They have submitted SD with Deponent's Service letter/Bonafide letter with 2 salary slips to get the positive assessment.

Did you try this?

Please let me know how is your process going on. I too have submitted on Mar 15. CO has asked service letter of the deponent for SD. I have provided and waiting for the update.


----------



## SujathaR

*Documents required for employer evidences*

Hi,

I have applied for ACS with my previous employer documents. But the accessor is looking for 2 payment evidences of my employers. The old employer's salary is not showing up the employer name on the Bank transaction history. So the accessor is not accepting the document as a payment evidence. 

Could anyone help me if there is any other way to get it accepted by ACS department.

I donot have PF statements of the same year as the PF is transferred to new employer who is not showing the previous PF statements 

Kindly help with suggestions friends.

Thanks,
Suj


----------



## rajkrishav_2016

Hi,

Do you have ITR or Form16. You can access it in Income tax portal if the tax deducted. Form26as will be accepted as 2nd evidence in case if you have.

Have you got Rolese and Responsibilities from your employer or Stat . If Stat, have you got explanation letter ?


----------



## mindandsoul

You can submit form16's and payslips for each year, if bank transaction doesn't show the company name on it. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## sahi88

You need to explain it to Assessor.
Do let me know ..Do you have company's address under your Name in bank statement?


----------



## rajparikh_059

Hi Guys,

I have got some query on ACS skilled assessment as how they deducted no of skill met date years.

I got below response when i questioned them why did they deduct 4 years when my degree is qualified as major in computing. I got below response from them for justification.

_As your Bachelor has been assessed as being comparable to an AQF Bachelor with a major in computing that is closely related to the nominated occupation, you are required to demonstrate 2 years of relevant experience within the *last 10 years. *_

My question is if this criteria of 10 years applicable from the date of ACS application? or total years of experience? As ACS gave me justification by deducting last 10 years from the date of application.


----------



## NB

rajparikh_059 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have got some query on ACS skilled assessment as how they deducted no of skill met date years.
> 
> I got below response when i questioned them why did they deduct 4 years when my degree is qualified as major in computing. I got below response from them for justification.
> 
> _As your Bachelor has been assessed as being comparable to an AQF Bachelor with a major in computing that is closely related to the nominated occupation, you are required to demonstrate 2 years of relevant experience within the *last 10 years. *_
> 
> My question is if this criteria of 10 years applicable from the date of ACS application? or total years of experience? As ACS gave me justification by deducting last 10 years from the date of application.


2 years in last 10 years or 4 years in total experience 
Whichever gives a earlier skills met date
Check which is beneficial for you 

Cheers


----------



## polar.bear

*payment evidence into 1 pages*

Hi Guys,

Just curious. Since the requirement for ACS now need payment evidence and also the specific high resolution scan, How do you guys manage to combine all your payslips together with the size still below 3MB? Especially those with lots of working experience, i assume there must be lots of payslips and other evidence such as bank statements or anything else.
Thanks!


----------



## NB

polar.bear said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just curious. Since the requirement for ACS now need payment evidence and also the specific high resolution scan, How do you guys manage to combine all your payslips together with the size still below 3MB? Especially those with lots of working experience, i assume there must be lots of payslips and other evidence such as bank statements or anything else.
> Thanks!


There are many pdf compression utilities available 
If you face a problem even after that, you can write to ACS and they will allow you to upload multiple files also

Cheers


----------



## polar.bear

NB said:


> There are many pdf compression utilities available
> If you face a problem even after that, you can write to ACS and they will allow you to upload multiple files also
> 
> Cheers


Cool, thanks NB.
I've thought the compression software as well actually. Tried several, but apparently it will reduce the image resolution. (Let me know if you know any good one )
Emailing ACS sounds like a good idea.
Cheers!


----------



## R.Max

Hi Guys, 

Do we need to do attest any documents before sending to ACS? Will be submitting my onshore experience. Just want to double check before doing post study skill assessments. or just high resolution colour documents are fine.


----------



## koritala

I need some help regarding ACS .I am working in Australia on 482 visa. While processing 482 visa i have submitted Company A Documents like Payslips for the last two years. Unfortunately , i have payslips and Tax statements of the client company for these periods . I want to submit EOI for 189 visa and apply for ACS. 
i need to submit Tax statements and bank statements for ACS. I have the only payslip for Company A and mentioned in the current visa.if I submit client payslips and tax statements for these periods. How they will treat and access my documents.
Thanks


----------



## NB

R.Max said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Do we need to do attest any documents before sending to ACS? Will be submitting my onshore experience. Just want to double check before doing post study skill assessments. or just high resolution colour documents are fine.


No attestation required
Just scan in hi res colour

Cheers


----------



## NB

koritala said:


> I need some help regarding ACS .I am working in Australia on 482 visa. While processing 482 visa i have submitted Company A Documents like Payslips for the last two years. Unfortunately , i have payslips and Tax statements of the client company for these periods . I want to submit EOI for 189 visa and apply for ACS.
> i need to submit Tax statements and bank statements for ACS. I have the only payslip for Company A and mentioned in the current visa.if I submit client payslips and tax statements for these periods. How they will treat and access my documents.
> Thanks


You are the employee of the company who is paying you the salary 
Same rules apply before you came to Australia and after also 

What is the problem in showing them as your employer ?

Your post is absolutely not clear on what your question is and what periods you are talking about

Cheers


----------



## shahzaib100

Hello all,

I just want to share my experience with ACS. I applied for the assessment for ICT Support Engineer. I worked with 3 employers in Dubai. The first employer did not provide me a salary slip as they were having a manual system back in 2009. I worked there for 6 years. However, I provided ACS a general letter from the employer stating my last salary and all benefits. Further, I also provided a complete bank statement for 6 years duration of that particular employer. While I submitted both salary slips and bank statements for my other 2 employers. Now I was shocked when I received the results. They did not accept my Employer 1 experience saying that salary slips are not provided. Also, that bank statement does not show Employer name in the salary transactions. My 6 years of experience were not considered and I lost 10 points straight away. 

Then I appealed and paid the fee. I provided the reason for the appeal as follows. 
1- How can I force an employer to provide me salary slip while they are saying they don't have the data for that time.
2- I already submitted a general letter from the employer stating my last salary and benefits which proves that I worked for that company during that period.
3- How can I force a bank to change its policy by showing employer name in the salary transactions while this bank has thousands of clients all having the same salary transaction name ( without employer name).

I got the results after 2 weeks and my appeal was successful. They refunded my paid fees and considered my full employment. 

I just wanted to say that try to submit as many proofs as possible to avoid rejection.


----------



## polar.bear

shahzaib100 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I just want to share my experience with ACS. I applied for the assessment for ICT Support Engineer. I worked with 3 employers in Dubai. The first employer did not provide me a salary slip as they were having a manual system back in 2009. I worked there for 6 years. However, I provided ACS a general letter from the employer stating my last salary and all benefits. Further, I also provided a complete bank statement for 6 years duration of that particular employer. While I submitted both salary slips and bank statements for my other 2 employers. Now I was shocked when I received the results. They did not accept my Employer 1 experience saying that salary slips are not provided. Also, that bank statement does not show Employer name in the salary transactions. My 6 years of experience were not considered and I lost 10 points straight away.
> 
> Then I appealed and paid the fee. I provided the reason for the appeal as follows.
> 1- How can I force an employer to provide me salary slip while they are saying they don't have the data for that time.
> 2- I already submitted a general letter from the employer stating my last salary and benefits which proves that I worked for that company during that period.
> 3- How can I force a bank to change its policy by showing employer name in the salary transactions while this bank has thousands of clients all having the same salary transaction name ( without employer name).
> 
> I got the results after 2 weeks and my appeal was successful. They refunded my paid fees and considered my full employment.
> 
> I just wanted to say that try to submit as many proofs as possible to avoid rejection.


Hi shahzaib100,

This is very useful. Thanks for this! My bank statement also didn't show my employer name, but I' haven't submitted all my documents yet. Somehow I also have the feeling that they might end up rejecting my bank statement as well. Do you think I should write anything and upload to explain the same situation here?
Any input is appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## shahzaib100

polar.bear said:


> Hi shahzaib100,
> 
> This is very useful. Thanks for this! My bank statement also didn't show my employer name, but I' haven't submitted all my documents yet. Somehow I also have the feeling that they might end up rejecting my bank statement as well. Do you think I should write anything and upload to explain the same situation here?
> Any input is appreciated.
> Thanks!


If you find some option to write an explanation, this would be good. Try not to miss any document because this will help you in a situation where you face some kind of rejection by them and you want to appeal against this rejection.


----------



## mjke1337

shahzaib100 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I just want to share my experience with ACS. I applied for the assessment for ICT Support Engineer. I worked with 3 employers in Dubai. The first employer did not provide me a salary slip as they were having a manual system back in 2009. I worked there for 6 years. However, I provided ACS a general letter from the employer stating my last salary and all benefits. Further, I also provided a complete bank statement for 6 years duration of that particular employer. While I submitted both salary slips and bank statements for my other 2 employers. Now I was shocked when I received the results. They did not accept my Employer 1 experience saying that salary slips are not provided. Also, that bank statement does not show Employer name in the salary transactions. My 6 years of experience were not considered and I lost 10 points straight away.
> 
> Then I appealed and paid the fee. I provided the reason for the appeal as follows.
> 1- How can I force an employer to provide me salary slip while they are saying they don't have the data for that time.
> 2- I already submitted a general letter from the employer stating my last salary and benefits which proves that I worked for that company during that period.
> 3- How can I force a bank to change its policy by showing employer name in the salary transactions while this bank has thousands of clients all having the same salary transaction name ( without employer name).
> 
> I got the results after 2 weeks and my appeal was successful. They refunded my paid fees and considered my full employment.
> 
> I just wanted to say that try to submit as many proofs as possible to avoid rejection.



Just wanted to say well done. All the best for rest of the procedures.


----------



## AnalystBI

Hello All,

This is my 1st post and would like to know how much time does it take (usually) for ACS report ?


----------



## NB

AnalystBI said:


> Hello All,
> 
> This is my 1st post and would like to know how much time does it take (usually) for ACS report ?


Everything has presumably slowed down due to the virus
Old data may not be useful

Cheers


----------



## mjke1337

AnalystBI said:


> Hello All,
> 
> This is my 1st post and would like to know how much time does it take (usually) for ACS report ?


People will tell otherwise and don't believe the hearsay in this forum. ACS is working as per scheduled timelines. I have attached the email which I got from ACS. All the best.


----------



## smmammen

I am applying for ACS assessment as Software Engineer and updating my experience certificate to be signed by my employer. 
Is it appropriate to include the statement "He currently holds the position of Systems Analyst/Software Engineer" in the letter ?


----------



## sahi88

smmammen said:


> I am applying for ACS assessment as Software Engineer and updating my experience certificate to be signed by my employer.
> Is it appropriate to include the statement "He currently holds the position of Systems Analyst/Software Engineer" in the letter ?


No, the statement should be signed either by your supervisor or Manager.


----------



## NB

smmammen said:


> I am applying for ACS assessment as Software Engineer and updating my experience certificate to be signed by my employer.
> Is it appropriate to include the statement "He currently holds the position of Systems Analyst/Software Engineer" in the letter ?


No harm

Cheers


----------



## surajchelanat

*Apply for Aus PR 190 SubClass*

Hi Friends,

I just want to check if anyone is currently applying for 190 subclass or have the processing underway for 190 Sub Class. I'm planning for the same and would like to Connect with folks to get some help.

Best Regards,
Suraj


----------



## NB

surajchelanat said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I just want to check if anyone is currently applying for 190 subclass or have the processing underway for 190 Sub Class. I'm planning for the same and would like to Connect with folks to get some help.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Suraj


There are thousands of applicants on the forum who have applied for 190 or are waiting for preinvite

Ask your specific questions 

Cheers


----------



## smmammen

Thank you. I believe I'm eligible for both ICT systems analyst 261112 and Software Engineer 261313. Was hoping to use the same experience letter as it's getting increasingly difficult to get multiple experience letters from my employer. So wanted to add both the job titles in one letter.


----------



## NB

smmammen said:


> Thank you. I believe I'm eligible for both ICT systems analyst 261112 and Software Engineer 261313. Was hoping to use the same experience letter as it's getting increasingly difficult to get multiple experience letters from my employer. So wanted to add both the job titles in one letter.


It’s the RnR which is important not your title
But it’s better to be on one boat
Decide which path you want to follow

Cheers


----------



## dfcosta

Hi guys, please, can u help me with a question? I did my ACS last year however the company that I'm working on has been acquired and changed name. Do I need to do the ACS again? I'm still performing the same duties. If I do the ACS again, what period should I write on the letter? Thanks in advance. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## kc_muzik

*Points claim start date*

Hi guys,

On my ACS result letter, it says: _"The following employment after July 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level"_

So what is the start date I can claim points on my EOI? July 1st or Aug 1st? 

If one calculates 4 years of deduction from July 2008, July 1st 2012 makes sense. 

But I'm not entirely sure. 

Appreciate your responses!


----------



## mail2notif

kc_muzik said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> On my ACS result letter, it says: _"The following employment after July 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level"_
> 
> 
> 
> So what is the start date I can claim points on my EOI? July 1st or Aug 1st?
> 
> 
> 
> If one calculates 4 years of deduction from July 2008, July 1st 2012 makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm not entirely sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciate your responses!


For safe end you should start from 1st August. If you want to claim few days from July you should reply back to ACS result letter asking for exact date and case officer should tell you exact date. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

dfcosta said:


> Hi guys, please, can u help me with a question? I did my ACS last year however the company that I'm working on has been acquired and changed name. Do I need to do the ACS again? I'm still performing the same duties. If I do the ACS again, what period should I write on the letter? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


You need not do the ACS again as long as your designation and RnR in the new company remains the same

Cheers


----------



## endur

Hi,

i completed my bachelor degree in computer science from India in July 2016.
I arrived in Australia in March 2017 and completed my Master degree in Information Technology with Enterprise Management as specialisation in April 2019. Most of my subjects are management related in university but few are related to IT.
Then i completed my professional year from May 2019 to April 2020. I am yet to receive my professional year certificate.

I am planning to apply for ACS skills assessment in few weeks.
One of my friend who did Bachelor degree in computer science and Master of IT (Enterprise management) same like me has got systems analyst occupation as assessment.

My questions are?
Do i need to choose which occupation i need by myself while applying for ACS assessment or ACS will automatically give specific occupation by themselves?


----------



## NB

endur said:


> Hi,
> 
> i completed my bachelor degree in computer science from India in July 2016.
> I arrived in Australia in March 2017 and completed my Master degree in Information Technology with Enterprise Management as specialisation in April 2019. Most of my subjects are management related in university but few are related to IT.
> Then i completed my professional year from May 2019 to April 2020. I am yet to receive my professional year certificate.
> 
> I am planning to apply for ACS skills assessment in few weeks.
> One of my friend who did Bachelor degree in computer science and Master of IT (Enterprise management) same like me has got systems analyst occupation as assessment.
> 
> My questions are?
> Do i need to choose which occupation i need by myself while applying for ACS assessment or ACS will automatically give specific occupation by themselves?


You have to choose an Anzsco code when applying which you think suits your RnR best

Cheers


----------



## endur

Hi,

Could you please tell me Which occupation would be better for faster PR invitation?
system analyst or Application programmer?. 
For my bachelors degree alone, i will get application programmer occupation.
For combining masters and bachelors degree, i will get systems analyst(this happened in my friends case)

After reading your 2 bits on PR journey, i am planning to do processing by myself?

Thanks


----------



## NB

endur said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please tell me Which occupation would be better for faster PR invitation?
> system analyst or Application programmer?.
> For my bachelors degree alone, i will get application programmer occupation.
> For combining masters and bachelors degree, i will get systems analyst(this happened in my friends case)
> 
> After reading your 2 bits on PR journey, i am planning to do processing by myself?
> 
> Thanks


Give Anzsco codes 

Cheers


----------



## endur

2611 and 2613


----------



## kc_muzik

mail2notif said:


> For safe end you should start from 1st August. If you want to claim few days from July you should reply back to ACS result letter asking for exact date and case officer should tell you exact date.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


Thanks mate.

Wrote to ACS and they confirmed, my start date is July 8, 2012.


----------



## endur

Hi NB,

Could you please reply for following?

From the list of below occupations, which occupation gets faster invitation. i am applying for ACS assessment. 
From the ACS guide for applicants, i found that all the courses mentioned in the guide are matching my courses on academic transcript. So, whichever occupation i choose, i am assuming i will get positive assessment. i completed my b.tech computer science and masters in IT (Enterprise management) in Australia. completed professional year as well. No work experience.

263111 computer network and system engineer
262112 ict security specialist
261111 ict business analyst
261112 systems analyst
261311 analyst programmer
261312 developer programmer
261313 software engineer
261399 software and application programmer nec

Thank you


----------



## balim

*title issue*

Hi guys,

Please help to clarify my situation.

I have positive ACS assessment. However, the title in the assessment letter for the company where I worked after graduation doesn't match my actual/official title. I asked my manager to prepare the reference letter with "Network and System Engineer" title instead of actual "Information Security Officer" title as I thought that it has to match the one specified in ANZCODE. Also, other positions and companies where I worked afterwards were assessed and accepted to be relevant even though job titles were not really relevant (e.g. technology delivery lead, country manager). These companies were not as flexible as the first one to modify the titles. This is when I realized that title is not really important but job duties are. 

Now I'm concerned about my experience with the incorrect/not official title. Will it be considered as document falsification? Shall I redo my ACS assessment? If it's ok to proceed with the current ACS assessment, what title shall I put in EOI - the one that is mentioned in the assessment letter or official title?


----------



## polar.bear

balim said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Please help to clarify my situation.
> 
> I have positive ACS assessment. However, the title in the assessment letter for the company where I worked after graduation doesn't match my actual/official title. I asked my manager to prepare the reference letter with "Network and System Engineer" title instead of actual "Information Security Officer" title as I thought that it has to match the one specified in ANZCODE. Also, other positions and companies where I worked afterwards were assessed and accepted to be relevant even though job titles were not really relevant (e.g. technology delivery lead, country manager). These companies were not as flexible as the first one to modify the titles. This is when I realized that title is not really important but job duties are.
> 
> Now I'm concerned about my experience with the incorrect/not official title. Will it be considered as document falsification? Shall I redo my ACS assessment? If it's ok to proceed with the current ACS assessment, what title shall I put in EOI - the one that is mentioned in the assessment letter or official title?


I guess you can email back your Assessor to clarify this?
BTW, may I know your ANZSCO code that you're applying? Is it ICT Security or Network System Engineer?


----------



## NB

endur said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Could you please reply for following?
> 
> From the list of below occupations, which occupation gets faster invitation. i am applying for ACS assessment.
> From the ACS guide for applicants, i found that all the courses mentioned in the guide are matching my courses on academic transcript. So, whichever occupation i choose, i am assuming i will get positive assessment. i completed my b.tech computer science and masters in IT (Enterprise management) in Australia. completed professional year as well. No work experience.
> 
> 263111 computer network and system engineer
> 262112 ict security specialist
> 261111 ict business analyst
> 261112 systems analyst
> 261311 analyst programmer
> 261312 developer programmer
> 261313 software engineer
> 261399 software and application programmer nec
> 
> Thank you


Without work experience no state will sponsor you for any of the Anzsco codes
Under 189 you will not be able to reach 90-95 points minimum needed for invite

So get a few years experience and then try for PR
Don’t waste your time money and energy at this stage

Cheers


----------



## prince234509

*ACS in Australia*

Hi all,
I am currently in Sydney and would like to apply for ACS. I can get the soft copy of the reference letter and want to know if it also requires attestation? 

If yes, is there any possibility of having the experience letter attested by showing the email? It would be very hard to get the original in this COVID situation.

Please share your suggestions.


----------



## NB

prince234509 said:


> Hi all,
> I am currently in Sydney and would like to apply for ACS. I can get the soft copy of the reference letter and want to know if it also requires attestation?
> 
> If yes, is there any possibility of having the experience letter attested by showing the email? It would be very hard to get the original in this COVID situation.
> 
> Please share your suggestions.


ACS no longer requires documents to be attested
You can upload the soft copy directly
ACS document requirements have changed
Study them carefully before submitting the application 

Cheers


----------



## ragurajesh

*ACS - Timelines*

Hi there,

I did my assessment during 2018 May and it has only 24 months validity.

Hence i was reapplied during last week of may 2020, need you guys suggestion, during this pandemic is there any delay expected from ACS.

did someone got your assessment done these days and how long it took to get the assessment done once status moved as "With Assessor". 

Kindly suggest.


----------



## ragurajesh

bumba said:


> I got my ACS result letter today. Positive assessment under asco coode 2371-79 (C#) with MODL specification.
> 
> Now planning for state nomination, then apply for DIAC.


it would be great if you can share how long it took to get the ACS once the status changed to "With Assessor", as i was submitted my ACS last week of may and waiting for it.


----------



## shahzaib100

ragurajesh said:


> bumba said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got my ACS result letter today. Positive assessment under asco coode 2371-79 (C#) with MODL specification.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now planning for state nomination, then apply for DIAC.
> 
> 
> 
> it would be great if you can share how long it took to get the ACS once the status changed to "With Assessor", as i was submitted my ACS last week of may and waiting for it.
Click to expand...

You have to wait approximately 2.5 months. Means you probably will get result in 8 to 10 weeks. My both assessment from ACS took the same time.


----------



## jobs4avinash

Hi All, 

My ACS was expired in May 2020 , and latest EOI lodged on 1st March 2020 with 85 points is still active. As i need to apply for ACS assessment, what should i do to avoid or missing the invitation during my ACS assessment period ?

Your suggestions are most welcome.

--Avinash


----------



## NB

jobs4avinash said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My ACS was expired in May 2020 , and latest EOI lodged on 1st March 2020 with 85 points is still active. As i need to apply for ACS assessment, what should i do to avoid or missing the invitation during my ACS assessment period ?
> 
> Your suggestions are most welcome.
> 
> --Avinash


Suspend the EOI in Skillselect 
You will not lose your seniority when you re activate it if there are no points change 
Activate it once you have the fresh assessment in hand

Cheers


----------



## jobs4avinash

NB said:


> Suspend the EOI in Skillselect
> You will not lose your seniority when you re activate it if there are no points change
> Activate it once you have the fresh assessment in hand
> 
> Cheers


When we update our EOI with updated ACS number though points allocated will not change, then the EOI date will change right as updated ? 

Please correct me , if i am wrong.


----------



## NB

jobs4avinash said:


> When we update our EOI with updated ACS number though points allocated will not change, then the EOI date will change right as updated ?
> 
> Please correct me , if i am wrong.


The date of effect, which is important and used to calculate seniority, will not change

Cheers


----------



## nishkarshv

*Documents related ACS assessment during lockdown*

Hi,
I have few important questions related to ACS assessment submission:-
1)
Due to lockdown it's really difficult or impossible to get the Transcripts from my Bachelors and Masters Universities....Is it possible I can submit scanned copies of my Original Marksheets and Degree Certificates?
2)
It's difficult to get RnR from current employer as they are asking questions for why and so? Are there any alternatives to ask them RnR or any other way to show my current experience?
3) 
While submitting for ACS evaluation do I need to submit ACS simultaneously for my spouse as well with same skills?

Response is highly appreciated.:clap2:
Thanks in advance


----------



## NB

nishkarshv said:


> Hi,
> I have few important questions related to ACS assessment submission:-
> 1)
> Due to lockdown it's really difficult or impossible to get the Transcripts from my Bachelors and Masters Universities....Is it possible I can submit scanned copies of my Original Marksheets and Degree Certificates?
> 2)
> It's difficult to get RnR from current employer as they are asking questions for why and so? Are there any alternatives to ask them RnR or any other way to show my current experience?
> 3)
> While submitting for ACS evaluation do I need to submit ACS simultaneously for my spouse as well with same skills?
> 
> Response is highly appreciated.:clap2:
> Thanks in advance


1. Email them and ask. They should probably allow it

2. You can use a statutory declaration 
But that comes with its own set of evidence requirements 

3. You can get your spouse assessment done separately, if at all you want it done.
There is no requirements from ACS side that spouse has to be assessed 

Cheers


----------



## moataz_alsbak

Hello Guys, my work experience and job responsibilities could be assessed as an ICT security specialist or ICT support engineer
which one is better and easier to get the visa for the offshore applicant?


----------



## NB

moataz_alsbak said:


> Hello Guys, my work experience and job responsibilities could be assessed as an ICT security specialist or ICT support engineer
> which one is better and easier to get the visa for the offshore applicant?


At this moment or even next 2-3 years I doubt anyone will get sponsorship for these Anzsco codes who are offshore 

If you can get 90- 95 points then you stand a chance to get invite under 189

Do you have a chance, then only think of codes 

Cheers


----------



## ashumA

Hi, 

I have a few questions related to ACS assessment and EOI ?

1) My ACS assement is expiring in August 2020 and the EOI was submitted on Sept. 2019. Do i again need to renew or get a new assessment done from ACS ?

2) Will the total points in EOI, remian same after the expiry of ACS assessment (August 2020)

3) In ACS report its mentioned that the report is valid for 24 months. But I was reading online somewhere and found that, the skills assessment report is valid for 3 years from the date of the assessment for the visa application. So i guess in that case no need to again get the asssessment done from ACS ?

Looking forward for a response. Thanks in advance

Ashu


----------



## Sanjana.K

ajchak84 said:


> I have changed 4 companies in the past 12 years and getting skill letter for each of them has been a pain. However right now with the current employer I was thinking of using Affidavit signed by a colleague but I also need to provide justification why my company cant provide any skill letter. Has anyone faced this situation, if yes what is the way around it?


Hey i am in the same position, did u complete your ACS assessment? i already have the statutory declaration, is it mandatory to prove that the company is not able to provide any such letters?


----------



## ajchak84

Sanjana.K said:


> Hey i am in the same position, did u complete your ACS assessment? i already have the statutory declaration, is it mandatory to prove that the company is not able to provide any such letters?


I was able to get R&R letter from my current org. In total I had provided all the documented for 5 organizations with whom i was associated and that includes my current org. I was assessed for 261399 , so any doubts please feel free to touch base.


----------



## ROHIT2502

*Regarding latest employer reference letter*

Hi All, can anybody please share a sample of latest employer reference letter, I want to apply as a software engineer and have switched three companies so far ,would ideally want to see one sample letter that is acceptable after changes made by ACS in Dec 19.


----------



## NB

ROHIT2502 said:


> Hi All, can anybody please share a sample of latest employer reference letter, I want to apply as a software engineer and have switched three companies so far ,would ideally want to see one sample letter that is acceptable after changes made by ACS in Dec 19.


The reference letter should reflect what YOU actually did in the company, and not what someone else did
If you want General guidelines, see the relevant Anzsco code details
If you fabricate the RnR to suit the code, you may be in serious trouble down the road if there is verification 

Cheers


----------



## ROHIT2502

Thank you NB.I completely understand that it should not be fabricated but just wanted to see how it looks like after the recent changes , a sample gives you some kind of inspiration to right in an acceptable format .


----------



## NB

ROHIT2502 said:


> Thank you NB.I completely understand that it should not be fabricated but just wanted to see how it looks like after the recent changes , a sample gives you some kind of inspiration to right in an acceptable format .


What recent change ?
There is no recent change in the RnR 
The rules for RnR remain the same as earlier
It’s just the evidence which has changed which has nothing to do with the RnR 

Moreover no one in their right mind would share their actual RnR with some one else
At least I wouldn’t 

Cheers


----------



## JBWarrior

Hi, what is current ACS processing time?


----------



## ashumA

Hi NB, 

Can you please tell for the ACS acssessment, will the reporting manager decleration/sign in right affidavit format is sufficient or we still need the letters form Respective organisations form HR. 

It might be difficult to arrange the letter's from some previous organisations. Does anyone faced a similar issue ? or received enquired from ACS is recent past 

Thanks
Ashu


----------



## NB

ashumA said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Can you please tell for the ACS acssessment, will the reporting manager decleration/sign in right affidavit format is sufficient or we still need the letters form Respective organisations form HR.
> 
> It might be difficult to arrange the letter's from some previous organisations. Does anyone faced a similar issue ? or received enquired from ACS is recent past
> 
> Thanks
> Ashu


If you are submitting an affidavit, then you also need a letter from company on letterhead on why reference letter can’t be issued

You have to try to get the letters from previous organisations also
ACS was one of the easiest agency for getting the skills assessment and now they are the hardest
You can try to get some relaxation for old companies, but it would depend on case to case 
It all depends on the assessor
It’s absolutely opaque process now 

Cheers


----------



## kc_muzik

Hi guys, 

My work exp starts from July 2008. 

I got my ACS assessment in Sep 2018 and my deemed skill date was from July 2012 = 6+ years = 10 pts 

Next month I’ll get 5 more points as I’ll complete 8+ years but the assessment will expire in Sep 2020. 

Question is, if I have to go for a new assessment, will they consider employment only from the last 10 years? If they deduct 4 years like they did the first time, I’ll be back at 6 yrs = 10 pts! 

Is this how it works?


----------



## fugitive_4u

kc_muzik said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My work exp starts from July 2008.
> 
> I got my ACS assessment in Sep 2018 and my deemed skill date was from July 2012 = 6+ years = 10 pts
> 
> Next month I’ll get 5 more points as I’ll complete 8+ years but the assessment will expire in Sep 2020.
> 
> Question is, if I have to go for a new assessment, will they consider employment only from the last 10 years? If they deduct 4 years like they did the first time, I’ll be back at 6 yrs = 10 pts!
> 
> Is this how it works?


Nothing to worry, You can assess your employment older than 10 years, provided you supply enough documentation. I hope you are aware about change in ACS document requirements from when you last applied. Also, you can link your new ACS application with the previous one, so that the assessor is aware of your history.


----------



## kc_muzik

fugitive_4u said:


> kc_muzik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> My work exp starts from July 2008.
> 
> I got my ACS assessment in Sep 2018 and my deemed skill date was from July 2012 = 6+ years = 10 pts
> 
> Next month I’ll get 5 more points as I’ll complete 8+ years but the assessment will expire in Sep 2020.
> 
> Question is, if I have to go for a new assessment, will they consider employment only from the last 10 years? If they deduct 4 years like they did the first time, I’ll be back at 6 yrs = 10 pts!
> 
> Is this how it works?
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to worry, You can assess your employment older than 10 years, provided you supply enough documentation. I hope you are aware about change in ACS document requirements from when you last applied. Also, you can link your new ACS application with the previous one, so that the assessor is aware of your history.
Click to expand...

Thanks that’s a relief! 

I’m aware of the changes especially the main one where we now have to provide two types of proof for salary payment. 

1) When you say “link your new ACS app with new one”, what does it exactly entail? Using the same login and uploading updated docs?

2) For my previous company, can I use the same employment reference letter that I used last time? Even if it’s more than 2 years old?


----------



## fugitive_4u

kc_muzik said:


> 1) When you say “link your new ACS app with new one”, what does it exactly entail? Using the same login and uploading updated docs?


Use the same login and start a new application. You will get an option to link it to previous assessment / application



kc_muzik said:


> 2) For my previous company, can I use the same employment reference letter that I used last time? Even if it’s more than 2 years old?


I suggest you get a new one, but make sure it is a continuation of your existing one. Obviously you have to attach new proofs in terms of salary payments.


----------



## kc_muzik

fugitive_4u said:


> kc_muzik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) When you say “link your new ACS app with new one”, what does it exactly entail? Using the same login and uploading updated docs?
> 
> 
> 
> Use the same login and start a new application. You will get an option to link it to previous assessment / application
> 
> 
> 
> kc_muzik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2) For my previous company, can I use the same employment reference letter that I used last time? Even if it’s more than 2 years old?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suggest you get a new one, but make sure it is a continuation of your existing one. Obviously you have to attach new proofs in terms of salary payments.
Click to expand...

Ok. I worked in the previous company only till Mar 2012. And the letter is dated July 2018.

I can a get a new letter from my current company, the old one might be a challenge.


----------



## ashumA

thanks NB


----------



## ashumA

Thanks NB,

For the new ACS assessment shall i follow the same procedure as before (like submitting the affidavits) and parallely i ll try to arrange the letters from company. 

Can you please tell 1) if ACS asks do we then only submit the letters (from the company) to ACS- will it work like this ?

2) Also, is there any specific format to be given to the comapanies.

Thanks
Ashu


----------



## kc_muzik

Hi,

What is the current ACS processing time?


----------



## vinuodh

ashumA said:


> Thanks NB,
> 
> For the new ACS assessment shall i follow the same procedure as before (like submitting the affidavits) and parallely i ll try to arrange the letters from company.
> 
> Can you please tell 1) if ACS asks do we then only submit the letters (from the company) to ACS- will it work like this ?
> 
> 2) Also, is there any specific format to be given to the comapanies.
> 
> Thanks
> Ashu


Please refer to their guidelines pdf that outlines the things that is needed in the reference letters and the payment evidence. 

I recently raised for my spouse, where they asked me to produce two payment evidence per experience that i was claiming. I could see them being strict in terms assessing the documents that justifies the experience claimed.


----------



## ashumA

Thanks Vinuodh,

By two payment evidence you mean Salary slip and bank statement

Thanks
Ashu


----------



## vinuodh

ashumA said:


> Thanks Vinuodh,
> 
> By two payment evidence you mean Salary slip and bank statement
> 
> Thanks
> Ashu


Thats right. You can also include tax payment summary if you dont have salary slip or bank statements.


----------



## NB

ashumA said:


> Thanks Vinuodh,
> 
> By two payment evidence you mean Salary slip and bank statement
> 
> Thanks
> Ashu


There is no scope for interpretation 
They are crystal clear 
Read the ACS guidelines and follow to the last dot
Don’t try to beat the system, you will fail miserably 

If you are giving a SD, then you also need to give a letter from the company confirming that they don’t issue reference letter

Cheers


----------



## kc_muzik

kc_muzik said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is the current ACS processing time?



Any update guys?


----------



## Daze_Earth

kc_muzik said:


> Any update guys?


I did this recently and it took me a little bit more than a month (one month and 5 days to be exact).


----------



## Mahesh07

Hi Experts,

I am software tester. Can I access my profile under software engineer. Is my acs result will come positive as a Software engineer?


----------



## sahi88

Hi All,

I am working 20 hours per week in IT company in Melbourne.

My employer is paying my salary via ABN which includes superannuation.

Does it matter that salary should come via TFN after tax deduction or via ABN is also fine, when I have to assess my work experience?

Thanks


----------



## NB

sahi88 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am working 20 hours per week in IT company in Melbourne.
> 
> My employer is paying my salary via ABN which includes superannuation.
> 
> Does it matter that salary should come via TFN after tax deduction or via ABN is also fine, when I have to assess my work experience?
> 
> Thanks


What do you mean by ABN and tfn ?

Every salary payment that is made there is a tax withholding component which is reported to TFN

What’s the issue, I don’t understand 

Cheers


----------



## sahi88

NB said:


> What do you mean by ABN and tfn ?
> 
> Every salary payment that is made there is a tax withholding component which is reported to TFN
> 
> What’s the issue, I don’t understand
> 
> Cheers


Generally, what I have seen that mostly IT employers pay salary to employee through TFN ( that mean money gets deducted automatically from their weekly salary according to taxable deduction range),
but if employer is paying salary to employee via ABN, then employee are liable to pay tax on their own.

I am just doubtful whether ACS will ask any question on this during work assessment.

Thanks NB


----------



## fugitive_4u

sahi88 said:


> Generally, what I have seen that mostly IT employers pay salary to employee through TFN ( that mean money gets deducted automatically from their weekly salary according to taxable deduction range),
> but if employer is paying salary to employee via ABN, then employee are liable to pay tax on their own.
> 
> I am just doubtful whether ACS will ask any question on this during work assessment.
> 
> Thanks NB


In my knowledge, ACS does not dive deep into your tax payments or avoidance. If they can establish the payments being made for your services as per the contract, and if they can match the same in your bank account, that is good enough to establish your legitimacy with regards to your employment contract.


----------



## NB

sahi88 said:


> Generally, what I have seen that mostly IT employers pay salary to employee through TFN ( that mean money gets deducted automatically from their weekly salary according to taxable deduction range),
> but if employer is paying salary to employee via ABN, then employee are liable to pay tax on their own.
> 
> I am just doubtful whether ACS will ask any question on this during work assessment.
> 
> Thanks NB


You are absolutely confused or your employer is taking you for a ride by giving this sort of information for reasons best known to him
No salary is paid through ABN or TFN
It is paid through banks
To deduct paye tax or not depends on the company and your salary
No where does ABN or TFN come into picture
If Tax is deducted it is remitted to the ATO for credit to your account 

Cheers


----------



## rahulchhabra19

*ACS - Payment received as Cash*

Hello team, 

I have 7 years of experience and have several questions:

1) My B.Tech in CSE and I am into Computer networks, how many years of experience will be deducted. 
I also have CCIE Collaboration Certification(active)

2) My first job (11 months), i was paid in cash. I have salary receipt mentioning payment mode as cash. It will be considered or not.

Thanks 
Rahul


----------



## NB

rahulchhabra19 said:


> Hello team,
> 
> I have 7 years of experience and have several questions:
> 
> 1) My B.Tech in CSE and I am into Computer networks, how many years of experience will be deducted.
> I also have CCIE Collaboration Certification(active)
> 
> 2) My first job (11 months), i was paid in cash. I have salary receipt mentioning payment mode as cash. It will be considered or not.
> 
> Thanks
> Rahul


1. Most probably 2 years
2. Will not be considered 

Cheers


----------



## rahulchhabra19

*Acs - ece*

Hello NB,

Thanks for the reply.

Just one more thing, my wife is also applying for skill assessment.

Q - She is also working in computer networks field for last 8 years but has B.Tech in Electronics and Communications. How many years should we expect hers to be deducted?

This will really help us in deciding who will be the primary.

Regards,
Rahul


----------



## vinuodh

rahulchhabra19 said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Just one more thing, my wife is also applying for skill assessment.
> 
> Q - She is also working in computer networks field for last 8 years but has B.Tech in Electronics and Communications. How many years should we expect hers to be deducted?
> 
> This will really help us in deciding who will be the primary.
> 
> Regards,
> Rahul


Mostly it will be 4 years for Electronics and Communications engg.


----------



## ashumA

rahulchhabra19 said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Just one more thing, my wife is also applying for skill assessment.
> 
> Q - She is also working in computer networks field for last 8 years but has B.Tech in Electronics and Communications. How many years should we expect hers to be deducted?
> 
> This will really help us in deciding who will be the primary.
> 
> Regards,
> Rahul


Hi Rahul,

We are had a similar case as yours. So ACS deducted 4 years in our case because of difference in degree and experience. If you are lucky ACS might deduct less 

Thanks
Ashu


----------



## NB

vinuodh said:


> Mostly it will be 4 years for Electronics and Communications engg.


That’s correct to some extent
As she is into networking, she may get away with 2 years also

Cheers


----------



## ajchak84

In my case ACS had deducted 4 years. From EE background with major in computing!


----------



## rahulchhabra19

ajchak84 said:


> In my case ACS had deducted 4 years. From EE background with major in computing!


Actually she electronics and communications, not electrical and electronics.


i saw her marksheets, she has computer networks as subjects as well as Communications subjects.

lets see, how it goes. will post here.. after ACS results.. 

Thanks a lot guys, Appreciated


----------



## richasingh22

*ACS Documentation*

Hello Guys,

I am a nurse working with government of Delhi.

My account is in a government bank, they are giving me printed bank account statements.

Shall I mark my salary with yellow markers in the statement and scan the same to create a pdf file. It will work right?

Apart from that, I will provide my salary slips as well.

Also, can anyone confirm how much time ACS processing takes specially now due to Covid.

Regards,
Richa


----------



## fugitive_4u

rahulchhabra19 said:


> Actually she electronics and communications, not electrical and electronics.
> 
> 
> i saw her marksheets, she has computer networks as subjects as well as Communications subjects.
> 
> lets see, how it goes. will post here.. after ACS results..
> 
> Thanks a lot guys, Appreciated


It will be 4 years deducted for E'n'C. You may have one subject about Computer Networks, and that doesn't mean anything. There should be a fair share of Networking subjects to be classified as relevant.


----------



## fugitive_4u

richasingh22 said:


> My account is in a government bank, they are giving me printed bank account statements.
> 
> Shall I mark my salary with yellow markers in the statement and scan the same to create a pdf file. It will work right?


Yes, that is perfectly fine. Alternately, if you have an updated Passbook, that will work too.


----------



## samy25

hi all, i just have submitted my acs assessment, any one knows how much they are taking in covid?


----------



## NB

samy25 said:


> hi all, i just have submitted my acs assessment, any one knows how much they are taking in covid?


Nothing changed
5-6 week

Cheers


----------



## sahi88

fugitive_4u said:


> In my knowledge, ACS does not dive deep into your tax payments or avoidance. If they can establish the payments being made for your services as per the contract, and if they can match the same in your bank account, that is good enough to establish your legitimacy with regards to your employment contract.


I recently got a* contract with a new start up IT based company.
My query is the contract is for 20 Hours work and I will get the pay via ABN. 
For this, I need to send Invoices fortnightly to the company and then the company will forward me a fortnightly pay.

My question is will the invoices on ABN be countable as salary slip evidence when I assess my work experience with*ACS?

Thanks for replying


----------



## bhaskar.1237

samy25 said:


> hi all, i just have submitted my acs assessment, any one knows how much they are taking in covid?


I've submitted assessment for ANZSCO Code 261313 on 1st July and received the result today and it was positive.


----------



## NB

sahi88 said:


> I recently got a* contract with a new start up IT based company.
> My query is the contract is for 20 Hours work and I will get the pay via ABN.
> For this, I need to send Invoices fortnightly to the company and then the company will forward me a fortnightly pay.
> 
> My question is will the invoices on ABN be countable as salary slip evidence when I assess my work experience with*ACS?
> 
> Thanks for replying


You are not an employee 
You are a contractor 
This experience will have to be shown as self employed when applying for ACS assessment 
Check the evidence required by ACS under self employment to make sure that you get a positive assessment 

Cheers


----------



## sahi88

NB said:


> You are not an employee
> You are a contractor
> This experience will have to be shown as self employed when applying for ACS assessment
> Check the evidence required by ACS under self employment to make sure that you get a positive assessment
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB


----------



## farooq817

Hello friends,

I have a query with respect to the ACS submission for the current employer. Now the rules clearly state that I have to get a letter from the company on their company letter head stating my roles and responsibilities. That is something which is currently not possible because that would mean discussing with my manager about this who would not take it in a positive way. The other way is to get a statutory declaration which I can manage with one of my colleague. There are other documents (pay slips, reference employee's employment certificate etc). However, I cannot get a declaration from my employer stating why they cannot provide me the RnR on a company letter head. Anyone who has gone through this scenario and can help me out, it would be very much appreciated. 
I have the below list of documents which I can submit to ACS.
1. Statutory Declaration
2. My employment letter
3. Tax return statements
4. First and Last month's pay slip
5. Letter addressed to ACS stating that I had worked in Australia for a certain duration
6. Letter addressed to DIBP stating that I had worked in Australia for a certain duration.
7. Employment letter of the person signing the statutory declaration

The only part missing is probably a letter which states why I cannot get the RnR on a company letter head. 

Looking forward to your inputs. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB

farooq817 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I have a query with respect to the ACS submission for the current employer. Now the rules clearly state that I have to get a letter from the company on their company letter head stating my roles and responsibilities. That is something which is currently not possible because that would mean discussing with my manager about this who would not take it in a positive way. The other way is to get a statutory declaration which I can manage with one of my colleague. There are other documents (pay slips, reference employee's employment certificate etc). However, I cannot get a declaration from my employer stating why they cannot provide me the RnR on a company letter head. Anyone who has gone through this scenario and can help me out, it would be very much appreciated.
> I have the below list of documents which I can submit to ACS.
> 1. Statutory Declaration
> 2. My employment letter
> 3. Tax return statements
> 4. First and Last month's pay slip
> 5. Letter addressed to ACS stating that I had worked in Australia for a certain duration
> 6. Letter addressed to DIBP stating that I had worked in Australia for a certain duration.
> 7. Employment letter of the person signing the statutory declaration
> 
> The only part missing is probably a letter which states why I cannot get the RnR on a company letter head.
> 
> Looking forward to your inputs.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


ACS has become ruthless 
No compassion or sympathy 
If you want a positive assessment, you have to get the reference letter or the letter that it can’t be issued
In both cases, you have to inform your manager or HR that you are processing your migration application 

Cheers


----------



## farooq817

NB said:


> ACS has become ruthless
> No compassion or sympathy
> If you want a positive assessment, you have to get the reference letter or the letter that it can’t be issued
> In both cases, you have to inform your manager or HR that you are processing your migration application
> 
> Cheers


Hi,

Thank you for your response. When we say reference letter, does that mean that it is a reference letter stating that I'm an employee in that particular company and has to be attached with the statutory declaration?

I can get a letter with the below text from my employer

*Dear Sir/Madam,
This is to certify that Mr.XYZ (Employee ID) working as <Designation>, has been with <Employer Name>. since <Date of Joining>.

This letter has been issued at the request of the employee for the purpose of proof of employment with us.*


----------



## NB

farooq817 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for your response. When we say reference letter, does that mean that it is a reference letter stating that I'm an employee in that particular company and has to be attached with the statutory declaration?
> 
> I can get a letter with the below text from my employer
> 
> *Dear Sir/Madam,
> This is to certify that Mr.XYZ (Employee ID) working as <Designation>, has been with <Employer Name>. since <Date of Joining>.
> 
> This letter has been issued at the request of the employee for the purpose of proof of employment with us.*


Nope

Reference letter is a letter which gives your employment history in the company together with your RNR
What you are getting is an experience letter, which is not useful 

Cheers


----------



## kc_muzik

Hi guys,

Have a technical problem with the pdf size limits ACS has enforced. 

One of my work exp runs 31 pages (ref. letter + payslips + bank statements) and is over 11 MB. And this is after just scanning the beginning and end payslip/statement of each year @ 300 dpi. 

Since I've spent over 8 years in the company, this is the minimum set of docs I need to submit.If i compress the pdf to around 3 MBish, it reduces quality but is still clear and readable. Just not as crisp as original. 

How can I tackle this? 

Cheers!


----------



## kevaljax

kc_muzik said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Have a technical problem with the pdf size limits ACS has enforced.
> 
> One of my work exp runs 31 pages (ref. letter + payslips + bank statements) and is over 11 MB. And this is after just scanning the beginning and end payslip/statement of each year @ 300 dpi.
> 
> Since I've spent over 8 years in the company, this is the minimum set of docs I need to submit.If i compress the pdf to around 3 MBish, it reduces quality but is still clear and readable. Just not as crisp as original.
> 
> How can I tackle this?
> 
> Cheers!


You need to create multiple PDF files. ACS allows to upload multiple files.

Sent from my RMX1971 using Tapatalk


----------



## kc_muzik

kevaljax said:


> You need to create multiple PDF files. ACS allows to upload multiple files.
> 
> Sent from my RMX1971 using Tapatalk


Oh ok! Thats good news! 

I got confused because ACS has stated on its checklist:

_"Consolidate all pages into one PDF document for each qualification and each employment entry."_

So doesn't this mean for each employment, all the files need to be combined into one attachment?


----------



## kevaljax

kc_muzik said:


> Oh ok! Thats good news!
> 
> 
> 
> I got confused because ACS has stated on its checklist:
> 
> 
> 
> _"Consolidate all pages into one PDF document for each qualification and each employment entry."_
> 
> 
> 
> So doesn't this mean for each employment, all the files need to be combined into one attachment?


That's true. But it is not practically possible to have single file with all documents keeping size <3MB. You can make one PDF per each type of doc for one employement like an experience letter pdf, salary slips pdf, tax proof pdf. 

Besides, it will also be convenient for an assessor to verify these documents.

Sent from my RMX1971 using Tapatalk


----------



## kc_muzik

kevaljax said:


> That's true. But it is not practically possible to have single file with all documents keeping size <3MB. You can make one PDF per each type of doc for one employement like an experience letter pdf, salary slips pdf, tax proof pdf.
> 
> Besides, it will also be convenient for an assessor to verify these documents.
> 
> Sent from my RMX1971 using Tapatalk



Excellent thank you


----------



## SanjayKrishnan

Hi Guys,

I am renewing my ACS and I have a query regarding mentioning designation. I have been in 4 different roles in my company and now I got a reference letter from my company with my current designation, date of joining and roles and responsibilities mentioned. Now while submitting experience in ACS last time I had updated only in recent role which I was designated back then(X) now that I have changed to a new role (Y) in same organisation. Should I mention all the different designation in same organisation which I was performing or only the most recent one as my reference letter states the most recent role (Y) along with the date of joining.

Thanks.


----------



## fugitive_4u

SanjayKrishnan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am renewing my ACS and I have a query regarding mentioning designation. I have been in 4 different roles in my company and now I got a reference letter from my company with my current designation, date of joining and roles and responsibilities mentioned. Now while submitting experience in ACS last time I had updated only in recent role which I was designated back then(X) now that I have changed to a new role (Y) in same organisation. Should I mention all the different designation in same organisation which I was performing or only the most recent one as my reference letter states the most recent role (Y) along with the date of joining.
> 
> Thanks.


When you re-apply, you would still need to link your old application to this one. After you link, provide your current designation against this organisation and you are good.


----------



## SanjayKrishnan

fugitive_4u said:


> When you re-apply, you would still need to link your old application to this one. After you link, provide your current designation against this organisation and you are good.


Thanks. One more query.

In my reference letter from current employer "To Date" is not mentioned and as per ACS guidelines if currently employed, then finish date can be written as "To Date" . Is it mandatory to have "To Date" ? We are submitting payslips and bank documents as well. Is it ok to submit reference letter without end date.


----------



## ravskats

*ACS Assessment - Multiple Designation*

Hello Fellow expatriates,


I am about to procure my experience RnR letters from previous and current employer. I have following questions with respect to format of letters and how ACS processes them 

I have been in multiple designations for multiple companies and sometimes the positions were interrelated such as a promotion but sometimes they were a little different still falling under broad ICT category. I am planning to apply for 261313 (Software Engineer)

1. Should I request the reference letter to include all my designation for same company or only the last designation for that organization (or current designation)? 
2. My designation is current organization in S/W Test lead first and then Functional lead now as I switched designation but RnR for both pertain to Software Engg and System Analyst. Does ACS considers the designation you hold or only RnR?

Any assistance is much appreciated. 

Thank you.


----------



## NB

ravskats said:


> Hello Fellow expatriates,
> 
> 
> I am about to procure my experience RnR letters from previous and current employer. I have following questions with respect to format of letters and how ACS processes them
> 
> I have been in multiple designations for multiple companies and sometimes the positions were interrelated such as a promotion but sometimes they were a little different still falling under broad ICT category. I am planning to apply for 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> 1. Should I request the reference letter to include all my designation for same company or only the last designation for that organization (or current designation)?
> 2. My designation is current organization in S/W Test lead first and then Functional lead now as I switched designation but RnR for both pertain to Software Engg and System Analyst. Does ACS considers the designation you hold or only RnR?
> 
> Any assistance is much appreciated.
> 
> Thank you.


1. Better to give all designations 
2. ACS goes by RnR , not the designation 

Cheers


----------



## ankur31

Applied for ACS Skills Assessment today. My current assessment will expire in a month so applied beforehead. Has anyone got a recent result in this month? What's the processing time these days?


----------



## ashumA

Hi, 

Can we apply to ACS after expiry date of the skill assessment or we have to submit the applicable documents before the ACS assessment expiry date only. Is this any such rule ?

Thanks
Ashu


----------



## fugitive_4u

ashumA said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can we apply to ACS after expiry date of the skill assessment or we have to submit the applicable documents before the ACS assessment expiry date only. Is this any such rule ?
> 
> Thanks
> Ashu


There is no rule at all and you can apply anytime. Suggest you renew your ACS before it expires and update EOI accordingly, so that your DOE doesn't change. Else EOI may downgrade your points upon expiry of ACS (not 100% sure about this, but it is recommended to renew it before expiry if you are not invited yet)


----------



## fugitive_4u

SanjayKrishnan said:


> Thanks. One more query.
> 
> In my reference letter from current employer "To Date" is not mentioned and as per ACS guidelines if currently employed, then finish date can be written as "To Date" . Is it mandatory to have "To Date" ? We are submitting payslips and bank documents as well. Is it ok to submit reference letter without end date.


Your letter should indicate that your are currently working with them from xxx date. If it doesn't then, I suggest you rectify that.


----------



## NB

ashumA said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can we apply to ACS after expiry date of the skill assessment or we have to submit the applicable documents before the ACS assessment expiry date only. Is this any such rule ?
> 
> Thanks
> Ashu


You suspend the EOI on the date that your ACS assessment expires 
You can reactivate it once you have the fresh assessment in hand
ACS is not bothered when you apply
Just make sure that you link the old assessment with the new

Cheers


----------



## ravskats

*ACS Assessment - Multiple Designation*



NB said:


> 1. Better to give all designations
> 2. ACS goes by RnR , not the designation
> 
> Cheers


Thank you for assistance. 

I am currently formatting my letter and have a follow up question. 
I am thinking of grouping the designation together and RnR together as below:

<Name>was employed with <Company name> in <Country> on a full-time basis (40 hours each week) from <Start Date> <End Date> in following designations:
-	Software Engineer: <Date Range>
-	Consultant: < Date Range>
During his employment with <Company Name>, he was responsible for the following:
- xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
- xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Please advise if this is a good representation of format as ACS Skills assessment guideline has phrase 'Breakdown of any earlier roles and list of duties the applicant may have performed for the same employer – if applicable'.

However, It would be difficult to break the RnR based on designations as the job or activities was similiar in both designations. 

Should I go ahead with format?

Any assistance is appreciated!!


----------



## ankur31

NB said:


> You suspend the EOI on the date that your ACS assessment expires
> You can reactivate it once you have the fresh assessment in hand
> ACS is not bothered when you apply
> Just make sure that you link the old assessment with the new
> 
> Cheers


Suspending and Re-activating a few days later won't change the EOI effective date, right?


----------



## fugitive_4u

ravskats said:


> Thank you for assistance.
> 
> I am currently formatting my letter and have a follow up question.
> I am thinking of grouping the designation together and RnR together as below:
> 
> <Name>was employed with <Company name> in <Country> on a full-time basis (40 hours each week) from <Start Date> <End Date> in following designations:
> -	Software Engineer: <Date Range>
> -	Consultant: < Date Range>
> During his employment with <Company Name>, he was responsible for the following:
> - xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> - xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> 
> Please advise if this is a good representation of format as ACS Skills assessment guideline has phrase 'Breakdown of any earlier roles and list of duties the applicant may have performed for the same employer – if applicable'.
> 
> However, It would be difficult to break the RnR based on designations as the job or activities was similiar in both designations.
> 
> Should I go ahead with format?
> 
> Any assistance is appreciated!!


Yes, this is good enough. Roles are what matter in your ACS skills assessment and not designation, however you are right in listing all designations you had in this organisation. Just make sure you mention any specific tasks that are only performed under one given position.


----------



## fugitive_4u

ankur31 said:


> Suspending and Re-activating a few days later won't change the EOI effective date, right?


That's correct, it wont, provided there is no change in points


----------



## NB

ankur31 said:


> Suspending and Re-activating a few days later won't change the EOI effective date, right?


That’s correct 
If there is no change of points in this period

Cheers


----------



## kc_muzik

kevaljax said:


> That's true. But it is not practically possible to have single file with all documents keeping size <3MB. You can make one PDF per each type of doc for one employement like an experience letter pdf, salary slips pdf, tax proof pdf.
> 
> Besides, it will also be convenient for an assessor to verify these documents.
> 
> Sent from my RMX1971 using Tapatalk



Just discovered that irrespective of how many attachments you upload per entry, the overall limit is 5 MB! 

I have two attachments - 3.3 MB and 2.7 MB for an employment, and it didn't let me upload the 2nd one


----------



## Gayathri Rajasekaran

Hi NB,

I am a M.COM graduate (Master of Commerce) from India. I have 16 years of experience working in IT company. I am in the process of applying for ACS assessment. Do I require RPL as well in addition to skills assessment? If so, should I need to apply separately for RPL and Skills for AUD 550 and AUD 500 respectively? Kindly clarify.


----------



## NB

Gayathri Rajasekaran said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I am a M.COM graduate (Master of Commerce) from India. I have 16 years of experience working in IT company. I am in the process of applying for ACS assessment. Do I require RPL as well in addition to skills assessment? If so, should I need to apply separately for RPL and Skills for AUD 550 and AUD 500 respectively? Kindly clarify.


You have to apply for skills assessment and employment assessment to ACS
It’s a combined process , application and fees in ACS
As you are a non ICT background applicant , you will have to apply through the RPL route

But frankly if you are offshore, you are throwing money down the drain


Cheers


----------



## Gayathri Rajasekaran

Hi NB,

I am currently in Onshore (Australia) (primary applicant) and my husband is working here. He is planning to apply as a secondary applicane and our kids are studying here in NSW school. I cleared my PTE with an overall score of 86. My husband is in a long term 482 visa for a IT project (to continue for 4 years for sure). Any luck for us getting the PR grant if we apply for RPL + skills assessment in ACS?. So we need to apply for both RPL + Skills in ACS paying both the fees separately or if we apply through RPL, will the skills assessment will also be taken care?


----------



## NB

Gayathri Rajasekaran said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I am currently in Onshore (Australia) (primary applicant) and my husband is working here. He is planning to apply as a secondary applicane and our kids are studying here in NSW school. I cleared my PTE with an overall score of 86. My husband is in a long term 482 visa for a IT project (to continue for 4 years for sure). Any luck for us getting the PR grant if we apply for RPL + skills assessment in ACS?. So we need to apply for both RPL + Skills in ACS paying both the fees separately right?


You have to apply only ONCE to ACS with a COMBINED fees of $550 And use the RPL route 
Combined score of 86 has no value
It should be 79+ in ALL subjects to get you 20 points
Your husband can also apply simultaneously for PR with you as secondary 
That way you have double the chances of getting an invite without any additional expenses 

If you are not confident about being able to complete the process yourself, you can appoint a Mara agent 
ACS is ruthless and if you have one document missing, you will get a negative assessment 

Cheers


----------



## Gayathri Rajasekaran

Hi NB,

Thank you very much for your valuable response and clarification. Highly appreciated!! We will take the RPL route. I scored 79+ in all the modules. R-87, W-89, S-90, L-85. Can you suggest with your experience on the success rate of people in onshore applying through RPL route? Also, please suggest contact who could help us on RPL.


----------



## NB

Gayathri Rajasekaran said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thank you very much for your valuable response and clarification. Highly appreciated!! We will take the RPL route. I scored 79+ in all the modules. R-87, W-89, S-90, L-85. Can you suggest with your experience on the success rate of people in onshore applying through RPL route? Also, please suggest contact who could help us on RPL.


State sponsorship depends more on luck and less on niche skills
No one can predict it
For 189 you need 90-95 points 
You can contact any Mara agent for your ACS assessment 
I have no recommendations 

Cheers


----------



## ka_ra

*ACS Missing Docs EMAIL*

Hello Experts,

I received missing email documents from ACS a few hours ago as below :

Please upload the following documents into the Online Application Form:

•	Please note, employer issued tax documents are NOT accepted

I had provided first payslip and Form-16 for that year (India Experience) . Do you think ITR-V copy for that year should suffice the need or do i have to provide bank statement only (Issue with bank statement is that it does not have Employers name cited on it)

Suggestions on this will be highly appreciated.

Thanks in advance, Cheers


----------



## fugitive_4u

ka_ra said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I received missing email documents from ACS a few hours ago as below :
> 
> Please upload the following documents into the Online Application Form:
> 
> •	Please note, employer issued tax documents are NOT accepted
> 
> I had provided first payslip and Form-16 for that year (India Experience) . Do you think ITR-V copy for that year should suffice the need or do i have to provide bank statement only (Issue with bank statement is that it does not have Employers name cited on it)
> 
> Suggestions on this will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance, Cheers


You can attach ITR Returns (processed) and also the bank statement. Bank statement need not have Company name, but if it indicates Salary with matching amount, that should suffice.

Please attach your payslip and associated bank statement for at least 4 payments in an year, i.e one each quarter, including the first and last for any given organisation. That's the best and safest way to spread your evidences. Of course include ITR Returns for every year.

All the best..!


----------



## ka_ra

fugitive_4u said:


> You can attach ITR Returns (processed) and also the bank statement. Bank statement need not have Company name, but if it indicates Salary with matching amount, that should suffice.
> 
> Please attach your payslip and associated bank statement for at least 4 payments in an year, i.e one each quarter, including the first and last for any given organisation. That's the best and safest way to spread your evidences. Of course include ITR Returns for every year.
> 
> All the best..!


Thanks a lot for your quick reply. I have attached payslips/bank statement/ITRV for first few years . Lets see what happens next. 

Cheers


----------



## kc_muzik

ka_ra said:


> fugitive_4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can attach ITR Returns (processed) and also the bank statement. Bank statement need not have Company name, but if it indicates Salary with matching amount, that should suffice.
> 
> Please attach your payslip and associated bank statement for at least 4 payments in an year, i.e one each quarter, including the first and last for any given organisation. That's the best and safest way to spread your evidences. Of course include ITR Returns for every year.
> 
> All the best..!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for your quick reply. I have attached payslips/bank statement/ITRV for first few years . Lets see what happens next.
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Hi ka_ra,

After how many days of ACS application submission did you get notified of missing documents? 

Thanks!


----------



## ankur31

Hi guys! I applied for ACS skills assessment on 19th August, received a positive result today. This was my second assessment since the previous one was about to expire. 
Another friend got her 2 days ago, applied on 13th August. 
So the current processsing time is 4-5 weeks or approx 30 days.


----------



## kc_muzik

ankur31 said:


> Hi guys! I applied for ACS skills assessment on 19th August, received a positive result today. This was my second assessment since the previous one was about to expire.
> Another friend got her 2 days ago, applied on 13th August.
> So the current processsing time is 4-5 weeks or approx 30 days.


Thanks for this! Does ACS send a notification email?


----------



## ankur31

kc_muzik said:


> Thanks for this! Does ACS send a notification email?


Yes, of course. The mail will have a pdf attached which is your official skills assessment letter. This letter is what you will use everywhere. It has the assessment date and reference number.


----------



## kc_muzik

ankur31 said:


> Yes, of course. The mail will have a pdf attached which is your official skills assessment letter. This letter is what you will use everywhere. It has the assessment date and reference number.


Thanks for the update!

Have a question...when I login to ACS, my dashboard shows that the application has been successfully finalized and it gives me 3 options: New application, Review, Appeal. 

I haven't received a mail with any report. Does that mean, I've got a negative? Or should I just wait till I get a mail?


----------



## kyle47

kc_muzik said:


> Thanks for the update!
> 
> Have a question...when I login to ACS, my dashboard shows that the application has been successfully finalized and it gives me 3 options: New application, Review, Appeal.
> 
> I haven't received a mail with any report. Does that mean, I've got a negative? Or should I just wait till I get a mail?


You should receive the final result via email. Check the spam. Otherwise you need to contact the ACS.


----------



## kc_muzik

kyle47 said:


> kc_muzik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the update!
> 
> Have a question...when I login to ACS, my dashboard shows that the application has been successfully finalized and it gives me 3 options: New application, Review, Appeal.
> 
> I haven't received a mail with any report. Does that mean, I've got a negative? Or should I just wait till I get a mail?
> 
> 
> 
> You should receive the final result via email. Check the spam. Otherwise you need to contact the ACS.
Click to expand...

Thanks, nothing in spam. I’ll wait till tomorrow. 

But Generally do the review and appeal options also appear for positive assessments?


----------



## kc_muzik

kc_muzik said:


> kyle47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kc_muzik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the update!
> 
> Have a question...when I login to ACS, my dashboard shows that the application has been successfully finalized and it gives me 3 options: New application, Review, Appeal.
> 
> I haven't received a mail with any report. Does that mean, I've got a negative? Or should I just wait till I get a mail?
> 
> 
> 
> You should receive the final result via email. Check the spam. Otherwise you need to contact the ACS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, nothing in spam. I’ll wait till tomorrow.
> 
> But Generally do the review and appeal options also appear for positive assessments?
Click to expand...

Any feedback anyone?


----------



## NB

kc_muzik said:


> Any feedback anyone?


Contact ACS and ask them to send you the assessment again

Cheers


----------



## kc_muzik

NB said:


> kc_muzik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any feedback anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> Contact ACS and ask them to send you the assessment again
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Thanks, have already asked them. 

Was curious to know if the appeal and review options also show up after a positive assessment?


----------



## fugitive_4u

kc_muzik said:


> Thanks, have already asked them.
> 
> Was curious to know if the appeal and review options also show up after a positive assessment?


Yes, I believe it does. Because you could receive a positive assessment, but some experience amongst all could've been omitted by ACS, which then can be appealed or reviewed with them.


----------



## kc_muzik

fugitive_4u said:


> kc_muzik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, have already asked them.
> 
> Was curious to know if the appeal and review options also show up after a positive assessment?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I believe it does. Because you could receive a positive assessment, but some experience amongst all could've been omitted by ACS, which then can be appealed or reviewed with them.
Click to expand...

Thanks!

Also, how can I find my application ID and case officer details? I didn’t get any confirmation when I submitted the application.


----------



## tl92

kc_muzik said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Also, how can I find my application ID and case officer details? I didn’t get any confirmation when I submitted the application.



I believe the Reference Number can be found from the invoice sent when you submitted your application.
Anyway, when did you submit ?


----------



## kc_muzik

tl92 said:


> I believe the Reference Number can be found from the invoice sent when you submitted your application.
> Anyway, when did you submit ?


Aug 22. The online status has been showing "application has been successfully finalized" since Sep 21, but still waiting for the ACS letter by email. 

Wrote to them on Mon and still waiting.


----------



## fugitive_4u

kc_muzik said:


> Aug 22. The online status has been showing "application has been successfully finalized" since Sep 21, but still waiting for the ACS letter by email.
> 
> Wrote to them on Mon and still waiting.


Something is not right here and my guess is your email is getting lost somewhere. Are you using gmail and does your email address have a "." (dot) ?


----------



## kc_muzik

fugitive_4u said:


> Something is not right here and my guess is your email is getting lost somewhere. Are you using gmail and does your email address have a "." (dot) ?


Yea, something strange. 

Using hotmail and have tried sending test messages to it from different IDs, received them fine. Nothing in Junk, deleted, etc.

ACS usually respond back within 1-2 business days. I'm going to try writing to them from my gmail ID. 

Only if they just had a feature to download the report from the portal!


----------



## fugitive_4u

kc_muzik said:


> Yea, something strange.
> 
> Using hotmail and have tried sending test messages to it from different IDs, received them fine. Nothing in Junk, deleted, etc.
> 
> ACS usually respond back within 1-2 business days. I'm going to try writing to them from my gmail ID.
> 
> Only if they just had a feature to download the report from the portal!


Might sound stupid, but assume your email address is correctly recorded against your ACS application?

Yes, Not having an option to download doesn't help at all


----------



## kc_muzik

fugitive_4u said:


> Might sound stupid, but assume your email address is correctly recorded against your ACS application?
> 
> Yes, Not having an option to download doesn't help at all



 That's valid question. Like constantly pushing against a door that won't open only to find out you have to pull it! 

Email is correctly registered too. No clue what's going on, just have to wait 2 more days I guess.... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kc_muzik

fugitive_4u said:


> kc_muzik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, something strange.
> 
> Using hotmail and have tried sending test messages to it from different IDs, received them fine. Nothing in Junk, deleted, etc.
> 
> ACS usually respond back within 1-2 business days. I'm going to try writing to them from my gmail ID.
> 
> Only if they just had a feature to download the report from the portal!
> 
> 
> 
> Might sound stupid, but assume your email address is correctly recorded against your ACS application?
> 
> Yes, Not having an option to download doesn't help at all
Click to expand...

Another day goes by, nothing from ACS. Sent them another email from a different ID.

Not sure what’s happening! Did anyone receive assessment mails today?


----------



## fugitive_4u

kc_muzik said:


> Another day goes by, nothing from ACS. Sent them another email from a different ID.
> 
> Not sure what’s happening! Did anyone receive assessment mails today?


I suggest you call them at +61 2 9299 3666


----------



## kc_muzik

fugitive_4u said:


> I suggest you call them at +61 2 9299 3666


Thanks. 

Have to wait till Mon now...


----------



## kc_muzik

fugitive_4u said:


> I suggest you call them at +61 2 9299 3666


Sorted finally!

The issue was that though I had updated my contact details on the portal, the letter was still sent to my agent's email (from the last assessment). Apparently have to fill out an agent authorization form separately to update this.

What's frustrating is that my ex-agent had the letter sitting in his inbox, was aware of it but didn't forward it 

Good news is that the assessment is positive for 135112 with 8+ yrs exp after deduction. 

Processing time was exactly 21 business days/30 calendar days. 

Relieved!! 

Thanks for your support!


----------



## kimishah84

ankur31 said:


> Hi guys! I applied for ACS skills assessment on 19th August, received a positive result today. This was my second assessment since the previous one was about to expire.
> Another friend got her 2 days ago, applied on 13th August.
> So the current processsing time is 4-5 weeks or approx 30 days.


Hi Ankur, I have just joined expat forum, was going through ACS processing as i have query related to my ACS new application as previous one expired. 

Have you filed new application with same login as previous one?

If not, does it allow you to make correction or changes related to employment in application?

Thank you.


----------



## kc_muzik

kimishah84 said:


> ankur31 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys! I applied for ACS skills assessment on 19th August, received a positive result today. This was my second assessment since the previous one was about to expire.
> Another friend got her 2 days ago, applied on 13th August.
> So the current processsing time is 4-5 weeks or approx 30 days.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ankur, I have just joined expat forum, was going through ACS processing as i have query related to my ACS new application as previous one expired.
> 
> Have you filed new application with same login as previous one?
> 
> If not, does it allow you to make correction or changes related to employment in application?
> 
> Thank you.
Click to expand...

I just completed my 2nd assessment using same login. But you need to apply for a new application. 

-You cannot make changes to previously made employment entries such as company name and tenure dates. 

-You cannot delete previously uploaded docs. 

-You can add new docs to previous employment entries. 

-You can make new employment entries with new dates but they should not overlap with previous ones. 

-If you previously had an agent, make sure you change the authorization to yourself before the new submission. I learnt it the hard way! 

Follow the ACS guidelines doc, it’s quite detailed and abide by it to the dot. 

Make no assumptions and take no chances.


----------



## fugitive_4u

kc_muzik said:


> Sorted finally!
> 
> The issue was that though I had updated my contact details on the portal, the letter was still sent to my agent's email (from the last assessment). Apparently have to fill out an agent authorization form separately to update this.
> 
> What's frustrating is that my ex-agent had the letter sitting in his inbox, was aware of it but didn't forward it
> 
> Good news is that the assessment is positive for 135112 with 8+ yrs exp after deduction.
> 
> Processing time was exactly 21 business days/30 calendar days.
> 
> Relieved!!
> 
> Thanks for your support!


That is good to know.

It is crazy that ACS has no option to let you know where has the email been sent to. Also it doesn't have an option to download your assessment from their web page.


----------



## kimishah84

kc_muzik said:


> I just completed my 2nd assessment using same login. But you need to apply for a new application.
> 
> -You cannot make changes to previously made employment entries such as company name and tenure dates.
> 
> -You cannot delete previously uploaded docs.
> 
> -You can add new docs to previous employment entries.
> 
> -You can make new employment entries with new dates but they should not overlap with previous ones.
> 
> -If you previously had an agent, make sure you change the authorization to yourself before the new submission. I learnt it the hard way!
> 
> Follow the ACS guidelines doc, it’s quite detailed and abide by it to the dot.
> 
> Make no assumptions and take no chances.


Thank you so much for your reply. 

Yes we previously had an agent but now we are doing ACS this time by self. How do I check previously mentioned agent details after login? Though I found form.

Awaiting your reply. 

Thank you.


----------



## kc_muzik

kimishah84 said:


> kc_muzik said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just completed my 2nd assessment using same login. But you need to apply for a new application.
> 
> -You cannot make changes to previously made employment entries such as company name and tenure dates.
> 
> -You cannot delete previously uploaded docs.
> 
> -You can add new docs to previous employment entries.
> 
> -You can make new employment entries with new dates but they should not overlap with previous ones.
> 
> -If you previously had an agent, make sure you change the authorization to yourself before the new submission. I learnt it the hard way!
> 
> Follow the ACS guidelines doc, it’s quite detailed and abide by it to the dot.
> 
> Make no assumptions and take no chances.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your reply.
> 
> Yes we previously had an agent but now we are doing ACS this time by self. How do I check previously mentioned agent details after login? Though I found form.
> 
> Awaiting your reply.
> 
> Thank you.
Click to expand...

Previous details don’t matter. 

-Fill out the top and bottom sections of the form. 
-Send it to the email given.

You will get a confirmation from them in 2 days. 

Also change your preferred email addresses on the portal on your personal page if needed. Just so you completely remove any outdated info.


----------



## kc_muzik

fugitive_4u said:


> kc_muzik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorted finally!
> 
> The issue was that though I had updated my contact details on the portal, the letter was still sent to my agent's email (from the last assessment). Apparently have to fill out an agent authorization form separately to update this.
> 
> What's frustrating is that my ex-agent had the letter sitting in his inbox, was aware of it but didn't forward it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good news is that the assessment is positive for 135112 with 8+ yrs exp after deduction.
> 
> Processing time was exactly 21 business days/30 calendar days.
> 
> Relieved!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your support!
> 
> 
> 
> That is good to know.
> 
> It is crazy that ACS has no option to let you know where has the email been sent to. Also it doesn't have an option to download your assessment from their web page.
Click to expand...

Yes I found the system silly and pre-historic to be honest. You pay 500 for a service and you update all info on the portal but you’re still expected to fill an additional form. You login with primary email and still the mail is sent somewhere else! 

No confirmation email once you submit application and no option to download report. Found VETA to be more user friendly!


----------



## CARPA

Hi,

Company logo is in black and white in the reference letter. In the original Employment reference letter, there are no color fonts/logo. Is that fine to upload it or should i get attested from notary?

Please suggest

Thanks!


----------



## kc_muzik

CARPA said:


> Hi,
> 
> Company logo is in black and white in the reference letter. In the original Employment reference letter, there are no color fonts/logo. Is that fine to upload it or should i get attested from notary?
> 
> Please suggest
> 
> Thanks!


Doesn’t the reference letter have a colored company stamp or signature ?


----------



## CARPA

Yes. It doesn't have. It's Accenture's


----------



## CARPA

Yes. It doesn't have.It's Accenture's


----------



## NB

CARPA said:


> Hi,
> 
> Company logo is in black and white in the reference letter. In the original Employment reference letter, there are no color fonts/logo. Is that fine to upload it or should i get attested from notary?
> 
> Please suggest
> 
> Thanks!


No attestation required
Even if it’s black and white, use the colour option when scanning 
That’s enough 

Cheers


----------



## ravskats

*ACS processing quesrtion*

Hello fellow expatriates,

I have got email from ACS stating they require payment evidence covering beginning and end of each year of employment. My experience starts from Dec 2009 to Sept 2014.

I have uploaded following documents:
Tax document ( Form16 2009-2014) for each year of employment.
Bank Statement for each calendar year highlighted with Salary Deposits. ( year 2010-2014) The entry in Bank statement is like "Salary- <company name>" . Bank statement header has my name.

Additionally I have also uploaded Salary Slips for Last 6 months of employment. ( I dont have any salary slips of starting year of employment) 

Please advise what i should do in this situation as I have only 7 days to reply . I dont have additional document and I think I have uploaded required documents

Any assistance is appreciated


----------



## NB

ravskats said:


> Hello fellow expatriates,
> 
> I have got email from ACS stating they require payment evidence covering beginning and end of each year of employment. My experience starts from Dec 2009 to Sept 2014.
> 
> I have uploaded following documents:
> Tax document ( Form16 2009-2014) for each year of employment.
> Bank Statement for each calendar year highlighted with Salary Deposits. ( year 2010-2014) The entry in Bank statement is like "Salary- <company name>" . Bank statement header has my name.
> 
> Additionally I have also uploaded Salary Slips for Last 6 months of employment. ( I dont have any salary slips of starting year of employment)
> 
> Please advise what i should do in this situation as I have only 7 days to reply . I dont have additional document and I think I have uploaded required documents
> 
> Any assistance is appreciated


You can reply back to the case officer that you cannot provide the payslips ( Give credible reason)
But yet you have fulfilled the requirements of ACS as you have provided 2 evidences of payments as required under ACS rules
Namely Official government tax records or documents that may include payment summaries, group certificates or notices of assessment (citing company and applicant name)
Bank statements showing salary payments from employer (citing applicants name and name of employer).

Although you may get away with an ACS assessment, you may have a still tougher time in DHA if you get an invite
The case officer may not consider your employment as geniuine in absence of payslips despite the above 2 evidence

You should seriously try to get the payslips from the company no matter what it takes to get the,
As per rules companies are supposed to maintain all financial records for the last 10 years so I see no reason why an IT company would not

Cheers


----------



## ravskats

NB said:


> You can reply back to the case officer that you cannot provide the payslips ( Give credible reason)
> But yet you have fulfilled the requirements of ACS as you have provided 2 evidences of payments as required under ACS rules
> Namely Official government tax records or documents that may include payment summaries, group certificates or notices of assessment (citing company and applicant name)
> Bank statements showing salary payments from employer (citing applicants name and name of employer).
> 
> Although you may get away with an ACS assessment, you may have a still tougher time in DHA if you get an invite
> The case officer may not consider your employment as geniuine in absence of payslips despite the above 2 evidence
> 
> You should seriously try to get the payslips from the company no matter what it takes to get the,
> As per rules companies are supposed to maintain all financial records for the last 10 years so I see no reason why an IT company would not
> 
> Cheers


Thank you for reaching out and providing valued response. 

Assessment is for my wife for additional partner points. We have reached out to employer via email and recieved a reply (can provide email as proof) that they cannot provide the salary slips. I am currently in process of asking them if they can provide itemized PF statement instead for payment evidence (but not hopeful for same as well)

Apart from this, I have Experience letter, Relieving letter, RnR letter and Letter of intent while hiring as well. 

I have replied to Case officer in ACS for aforesaid query and keeping fingers crossed. 


Employer is among top five IT consultancy and have presence in many countries.


----------



## vacantskies

If you get the positive skills assessment, do you know why you can have a harder time with the DHA if you get an invite? For the 189 at least, they don't ask you to upload payslips in the application. Do the ACS share that stuff with the DHA on your behalf?


----------



## fugitive_4u

vacantskies said:


> If you get the positive skills assessment, do you know why you can have a harder time with the DHA if you get an invite? For the 189 at least, they don't ask you to upload payslips in the application. Do the ACS share that stuff with the DHA on your behalf?


You still need to back your employment for which you are claiming points with DHA separately. You might have done it already with ACS, however ACS will not share the attached documents. ACS will ofcourse validate your assessment when DHA requests for it and may share details if you provided any fraudulent documents to let DHA know and that's it. 

You will need to upload the same documents during Visa application.


----------



## vacantskies

> You will need to upload the same documents during Visa application.

Do you definitely need to? In my 189 application it doesn't ask for them to be uploaded. I could add them as additional documents I guess, but to me it makes sense to only upload the documents they request in the application.

Specifically, under "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of", the application states "Provide evidence of your overseas work experience. This may include a certified copy of your employment contract, a letter/statement from your business/employer or work reference."

I was wondering if the change in September 2019 whereby the ACS now require payslips was meant as a way to offload the responsibility of checking payslips from the DHA.


----------



## fugitive_4u

vacantskies said:


> > You will need to upload the same documents during Visa application.
> 
> Do you definitely need to? In my 189 application it doesn't ask for them to be uploaded. I could add them as additional documents I guess, but to me it makes sense to only upload the documents they request in the application.
> 
> Specifically, under "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of", the application states "Provide evidence of your overseas work experience. This may include a certified copy of your employment contract, a letter/statement from your business/employer or work reference."


You are right, under "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of", you would need to include the same as well. Even though it is not explicitly mentioned, there is a chance CO might ask for it.



vacantskies said:


> I was wondering if the change in September 2019 whereby the ACS now require payslips was meant as a way to offload the responsibility of checking payslips from the DHA.


Nope, that is incorrect. ACS is only an authorised assessment body to assess that your education and skills are in line with mentioned ANZSCO code.

As to what documents CO needs to assess your Employment, it is completely up to him/her. If it was that simple, cases wouldn't have been flagged by DHA for physical verification of employment. In some cases, High Commission personnel have visited offshore employee workplace to validate employment.

Attaching all relevant documents, just makes your case stronger.


----------



## DD

NB said:


> You can reply back to the case officer that you cannot provide the payslips ( Give credible reason)
> But yet you have fulfilled the requirements of ACS as you have provided 2 evidences of payments as required under ACS rules
> Namely Official government tax records or documents that may include payment summaries, group certificates or notices of assessment (citing company and applicant name)
> Bank statements showing salary payments from employer (citing applicants name and name of employer).
> 
> Although you may get away with an ACS assessment, you may have a still tougher time in DHA if you get an invite
> The case officer may not consider your employment as geniuine in absence of payslips despite the above 2 evidence
> 
> You should seriously try to get the payslips from the company no matter what it takes to get the,
> As per rules companies are supposed to maintain all financial records for the last 10 years so I see no reason why an IT company would not
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

If he gets through the ACS, would CO will request more documents to verify partner points other than his/her skill assessment/ educational certificates/ pay slips/ Bank statements?

Thanks


----------



## NB

Dina Perera said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> If he gets through the ACS, would CO will request more documents to verify partner points other than his/her skill assessment/ educational certificates/ pay slips/ Bank statements?
> 
> Thanks


DHA CO will independently verify all claims of the spouse as points have been claimed
It will be as rigorous as the main applicant so it covers everything that you have mentioned 

Cheers


----------



## ravskats

NB said:


> DHA CO will independently verify all claims of the spouse as points have been claimed
> It will be as rigorous as the main applicant so it covers everything that you have mentioned
> 
> Cheers


Thank you everyone for guidance. 
I have replied to CO a couple of days back about the exact cause of email and what is missing. I haven't received any feedback from them. 

My wife's experience is genuine and in one of the tech giants in India. This is what I have in documentation
- Experience letter, RnR letter, Offer letter, Relieving letter (officla letterhead of company all of them)
- All Form 16s provided by employer
- Bank statement clearly indicating every month for five years a deposit of salary with company name in itemized statement
- 6 months of salary slip (Email proof wherein we asked for older salary slips and HR denied citing their process)
- PF Statement while leaving orgniazation indicating how much amount we have in PF.

I am planning to upload bank statement and Form 16 as individual indicated documents again to try my luck in ACS. 
5 additional points from partner are very important as everyone knows how things are in terms of immigration these days specially since i sit at either 85 or 90 based on them. But i dont want to jeopardize my eventual chances jsut for 5 points if we think that it will be a red flag for DHA. 

One thing indicative from documentation i mentioned is that expeirence is genuine and i do not know why they are so strict on each item. 
Any words of advise are golden for us 

Thanks you :fingerscrossed:


----------



## NB

ravskats said:


> Thank you everyone for guidance.
> I have replied to CO a couple of days back about the exact cause of email and what is missing. I haven't received any feedback from them.
> 
> My wife's experience is genuine and in one of the tech giants in India. This is what I have in documentation
> - Experience letter, RnR letter, Offer letter, Relieving letter (officla letterhead of company all of them)
> - All Form 16s provided by employer
> - Bank statement clearly indicating every month for five years a deposit of salary with company name in itemized statement
> - 6 months of salary slip (Email proof wherein we asked for older salary slips and HR denied citing their process)
> - PF Statement while leaving orgniazation indicating how much amount we have in PF.
> 
> I am planning to upload bank statement and Form 16 as individual indicated documents again to try my luck in ACS.
> 5 additional points from partner are very important as everyone knows how things are in terms of immigration these days specially since i sit at either 85 or 90 based on them. But i dont want to jeopardize my eventual chances jsut for 5 points if we think that it will be a red flag for DHA.
> 
> One thing indicative from documentation i mentioned is that expeirence is genuine and i do not know why they are so strict on each item.
> Any words of advise are golden for us
> 
> Thanks you :fingerscrossed:


Even if they cannot issue the payslips again, I am sure they can give you an annual statement showing the salary paid each month
Try to get that from HR or accounts section

Cheers


----------



## ravskats

NB said:


> Even if they cannot issue the payslips again, I am sure they can give you an annual statement showing the salary paid each month
> Try to get that from HR or accounts section
> 
> Cheers


That is a very good suggestion. Let me try that. 
Thank you so much

I have been on other forums in different parts of my life for different things but this forum is very helpful and always provide the best suggestions

Special Shout out to @NB and @fugitive_4u for taking their time out and resolving queries for new people like myself (in my previous posts as well)

I will post an update on my case.


----------



## SanjayKrishnan

Dear All,
Any idea on the processing time for ACS renewal. I had submitted for renewal on September 12th with all the required documents and no update so far. When I log in and check status it still says with Assessor. 
Generally it takes around a month am I right ?


----------



## Quiksylver789

Hi all. I need some clarity on the dual “ACS Suitability Criteria” vs “ACS Skill Level Requirement Met Date” conditions laid down by ACS and how these 2 conditions are applied together. Do both the conditions need to be satisfied or only one of them?

So for example if someone is a Non-IT graduate (graduated in B.Com in 2009) and has 10 years of relevant IT work experience can he/she still get points on 4 years of work experience after ACS deducts up to 6 years as per the ACS Suitability Criteria? Is the “ACS Skill Level Requirement Met Date” condition ignored / overruled in this case since he/she is a Non-IT graduate?


----------



## sk2019au

SanjayKrishnan said:


> Dear All,
> Any idea on the processing time for ACS renewal. I had submitted for renewal on September 12th with all the required documents and no update so far. When I log in and check status it still says with Assessor.
> Generally it takes around a month am I right ?


I did my 2nd ACS (1st expired) in Jul this year and it took a calendar month. You should be getting the mail anytime now I guess.


----------



## NB

Quiksylver789 said:


> Hi all. I need some clarity on the dual “ACS Suitability Criteria” vs “ACS Skill Level Requirement Met Date” conditions laid down by ACS and how these 2 conditions are applied together. Do both the conditions need to be satisfied or only one of them?
> 
> So for example if someone is a Non-IT graduate (graduated in B.Com in 2009) and has 10 years of relevant IT work experience can he/she still get points on 4 years of work experience after ACS deducts up to 6 years as per the ACS Suitability Criteria? Is the “ACS Skill Level Requirement Met Date” condition ignored / overruled in this case since he/she is a Non-IT graduate?


Id not know what is ACS suitability criteria you are talking about
The skills met date is the date from which you can claim points for experience 
Some aggressive Mara agents advocate that you can claim your entire experience irrespective of the skills met date given by ACS
If you are willing to gamble your application fees, you can think of it
Do your research thoroughly as it’s playing with dynamite 

Cheers


----------



## fugitive_4u

Quiksylver789 said:


> Hi all. I need some clarity on the dual “ACS Suitability Criteria” vs “ACS Skill Level Requirement Met Date” conditions laid down by ACS and how these 2 conditions are applied together. Do both the conditions need to be satisfied or only one of them?
> 
> So for example if someone is a Non-IT graduate (graduated in B.Com in 2009) and has 10 years of relevant IT work experience can he/she still get points on 4 years of work experience after ACS deducts up to 6 years as per the ACS Suitability Criteria? Is the “ACS Skill Level Requirement Met Date” condition ignored / overruled in this case since he/she is a Non-IT graduate?


Only "ACS Skill Level Requirement Met Date" is taken in to account for calculating your relevant years of experience. Your subjects within your degree really doesn't matter for experience calculation.

Not sure what is "ACS Suitability criteria" you are talking about. If you have a sample letter, please do share for more clarity.


----------



## vacantskies

NB said:


> Some aggressive Mara agents advocate that you can claim your entire experience irrespective of the skills met date given by ACS
> If you are willing to gamble your application fees, you can think of it
> Do your research thoroughly as it’s playing with dynamite


But doesn't the official policy manual say that they should make whatever decision is in favour of the applicant in this case? i.e. the entire experience should be taken into account. Surely in that case it's not a risk, and if they still refuse then it's grounds for an appeal at the AAT.


----------



## fugitive_4u

vacantskies said:


> But doesn't the official policy manual say that they should make whatever decision is in favour of the applicant in this case? i.e. the entire experience should be taken into account. Surely in that case it's not a risk, and if they still refuse then it's grounds for an appeal at the AAT.


Interesting you should mention the manual, because I personally know of a case from 2016, when he inadvertently claimed all experience in his EOI and not just the ones marked after the "Met date". He was eventually granted a visa and my assumption was that CO could've taken it easy since he had met the point criteria much after EOI, but before grant. Maybe I was wrong, but who knows


----------



## Quiksylver789

NB said:


> Id not know what is ACS suitability criteria you are talking about
> The skills met date is the date from which you can claim points for experience
> Some aggressive Mara agents advocate that you can claim your entire experience irrespective of the skills met date given by ACS
> If you are willing to gamble your application fees, you can think of it
> Do your research thoroughly as it’s playing with dynamite
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

So as per your understanding in the example which I mentioned of someone who is a Non-IT graduate (graduated in B.Com in 2009) and has 10 years of relevant IT work experience, how many years of experience will qualify for points as per ACS?

Thanks.


----------



## Quiksylver789

fugitive_4u said:


> Only "ACS Skill Level Requirement Met Date" is taken in to account for calculating your relevant years of experience. Your subjects within your degree really doesn't matter for experience calculation.
> 
> Not sure what is "ACS Suitability criteria" you are talking about. If you have a sample letter, please do share for more clarity.


Hi fugitive_4u,

So as per your understanding in the example which I mentioned of someone who is a Non-IT graduate (graduated in B.Com in 2009) and has 10 years of relevant IT work experience, how many years of experience will qualify for points as per ACS? Will his/her application be rejected since the skills met condition is not met because he/she is Non-IT graduate? 

Thanks.


----------



## Quiksylver789

SanjayKrishnan said:


> Dear All,
> Any idea on the processing time for ACS renewal. I had submitted for renewal on September 12th with all the required documents and no update so far. When I log in and check status it still says with Assessor.
> Generally it takes around a month am I right ?


I think you can expect a response within 6 to 8 weeks. Max 10 weeks if they need more time to assess depending on the complexity.


----------



## NB

Quiksylver789 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> So as per your understanding in the example which I mentioned of someone who is a Non-IT graduate (graduated in B.Com in 2009) and has 10 years of relevant IT work experience, how many years of experience will qualify for points as per ACS?
> 
> Thanks.


6 years will be deducted so he will be left with 4 years of experience 
That will get him 5 points 
I am presuming that the experience is not in Australia 

Cheers


----------



## Quiksylver789

NB said:


> 6 years will be deducted so he will be left with 4 years of experience
> That will get him 5 points
> I am presuming that the experience is not in Australia
> 
> Cheers


Interesting. So his/her application will not be rejected because of the B.Com degree not meeting the "Skills Met" criteria (Insufficient ICT content)?


----------



## NB

Quiksylver789 said:


> Interesting. So his/her application will not be rejected because of the B.Com degree not meeting the "Skills Met" criteria (Insufficient ICT content)?


Nope
He will have to go through the RPL route
Check ACS guidelines for details of the same
Moreover, he will not get any points for his degree from ACS 
He may have to get assessed for it separately, about which I have no idea

Frankly speaking after all these years deduction and not having an engineering degree points, it’s very hard for anyone to reach 95-100 points which is what is required in current times for an invite
It’s just spending money on an illusion 

Cheers


----------



## Quiksylver789

NB said:


> Nope
> He will have to go through the RPL route
> Check ACS guidelines for details of the same
> Moreover, he will not get any points for his degree from ACS
> He may have to get assessed for it separately, about which I have no idea
> 
> Frankly speaking after all these years deduction and not having an engineering degree points, it’s very hard for anyone to reach 95-100 points which is what is required in current times for an invite
> It’s just spending money on an illusion
> 
> Cheers


Oh ... he gets no points for his B.Com graduation? 

I thought 15 points are given for completing graduation irrespective of the stream? Is it mentioned anywhere that the graduation needs to be relevant to the line of occupation to qualify for points? I thought they only deduct from the years of work experience but give full points for graduation?


----------



## NB

Quiksylver789 said:


> Oh ... he gets no points for his B.Com graduation?
> 
> I thought 15 points are given for completing graduation irrespective of the stream? Is it mentioned anywhere that the graduation needs to be relevant to the line of occupation to qualify for points? I thought they only deduct from the years of work experience but give full points for graduation?


You have not read my post carefully 
I never said that he cannot get points for his BCom degree
I said that ACS will not recognise his degree and allow him to claim points as would have been the case if he had studied ICT
He may have to get his degree assessed separately about which I have no idea

Cheers


----------



## Quiksylver789

NB said:


> You have not read my post carefully
> I never said that he cannot get points for his BCom degree
> I said that ACS will not recognise his degree and allow him to claim points as would have been the case if he had studied ICT
> He may have to get his degree assessed separately about which I have no idea
> 
> Cheers


Ok. What happens in the case of Electrical/Mechanical/Civil Engineering degrees which are again not considered as specializing in IT? I'm aware that ACS deducts from the years of experience for those Engineering degrees also, but are the candidates able to claim full 15 points for their Electrical/Mechanical/Civil Engineering degrees?


----------



## fugitive_4u

Quiksylver789 said:


> ......but are the candidates able to claim full 15 points for their Electrical/Mechanical/Civil Engineering degrees?


Yes, such candidates can claim points for their non-ICT or courses that are classified as ICT-Minor (because generally these Engg degrees do contain some ICT subjects)


----------



## Ana_journey

Hi,

Can anyone help to shed some lights on my situation?

I have gotten my diploma in 2012 and started working in an IT company till today.
However, while working, I also did my bachelor program between 2016 to 2019.

Education:
Diploma - 2012
Bachelor - 2019

Work Experience:
Since 2012 (more than 8 years)

1) How will the calculation be like?

2) To help me get more points, should I submit to ACS as a diploma holder or a degree holder?

Thanks!


----------



## NB

Ana_journey said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone help to shed some lights on my situation?
> 
> I have gotten my diploma in 2012 and started working in an IT company till today.
> However, while working, I also did my bachelor program between 2016 to 2019.
> 
> Education:
> Diploma - 2012
> Bachelor - 2019
> 
> Work Experience:
> Since 2012 (more than 8 years)
> 
> 1) How will the calculation be like?
> 
> 2) To help me get more points, should I submit to ACS as a diploma holder or a degree holder?
> 
> Thanks!


If you apply as a diploma holder, you will get 10 points for education against 15 for bachelors 

You did a full time 4 year bachelors while working simultaneously?

Cheers


----------



## samjain

Hi ,

Did you received your ACS now ?

Thanks,


----------



## Ana_journey

NB said:


> If you apply as a diploma holder, you will get 10 points for education against 15 for bachelors
> 
> You did a full time 4 year bachelors while working simultaneously?
> 
> Cheers


I did night classes bachelor while working full time.

therefore, for my case, should I exclude my bachelor program?


----------



## NB

Ana_journey said:


> I did night classes bachelor while working full time.
> 
> therefore, for my case, should I exclude my bachelor program?


You should not
In form 80 you have to give all your education details and it’s never advisable to give wrong information to the immigration authorities 

You will have to be satisfied with whatever ACS decides on the experience you can claim, but most likely it will be from the date that you completed your bachelors

Lastly as you did not do a full time bachelors, that may be a problem
Consult a Mara agent or ask for clarification from ACS before you start spending money

Cheers


----------



## Ana_journey

NB said:


> You should not
> In form 80 you have to give all your education details and it’s never advisable to give wrong information to the immigration authorities
> 
> You will have to be satisfied with whatever ACS decides on the experience you can claim, but most likely it will be from the date that you completed your bachelors
> 
> Cheers


If I were to do that, it means whatever experience that I have gotten for many years will not be considered. right?


----------



## Quiksylver789

Ana_journey said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone help to shed some lights on my situation?
> 
> I have gotten my diploma in 2012 and started working in an IT company till today.
> However, while working, I also did my bachelor program between 2016 to 2019.
> 
> Education:
> Diploma - 2012
> Bachelor - 2019
> 
> Work Experience:
> Since 2012 (more than 8 years)
> 
> 1) How will the calculation be like?
> 
> 2) To help me get more points, should I submit to ACS as a diploma holder or a degree holder?
> 
> Thanks!


What did you do your Bachelors in? 
What Diploma course did you do?


----------



## NB

Ana_journey said:


> If I were to do that, it means whatever experience that I have gotten for many years will not be considered. right?


That is secondary consideration 
The primary consideration is whether you want give a false declaration to the department 

Cheers


----------



## Ana_journey

Quiksylver789 said:


> What did you do your Bachelors in?
> What Diploma course did you do?


I did both my diploma and degree in IT.

The only difference is that instead of going to Uni after my diploma, I went to work instead before deciding to do my bachelor programs in 2016.

Btw, my diploma is not a high school diploma. It is some sort of a pre-collage diploma that Singapore education system has. It is a specialized diploma.


----------



## Ana_journey

NB said:


> That is secondary consideration
> The primary consideration is whether you want give a false declaration to the department
> 
> Cheers


Noted. Just that it seems like I have short changed myself by getting my degree certificate. Kinda frustrating.


----------



## Quiksylver789

Quiksylver789 said:


> Oh ... he gets no points for his B.Com graduation?
> 
> I thought 15 points are given for completing graduation irrespective of the stream? Is it mentioned anywhere that the graduation needs to be relevant to the line of occupation to qualify for points? I thought they only deduct from the years of work experience but give full points for graduation?


If anyone has any experience of claiming points for a B.Com or similar Non-IT specialization graduation while applying for an IT occupation do let me know. Were you able to claim full 15 points for it even though it was not recognized by ACS?


----------



## NB

Quiksylver789 said:


> If anyone has any experience of claiming points for a B.Com or similar Non-IT specialization graduation while applying for an IT occupation do let me know. Were you able to claim full 15 points for it even though it was not recognized by ACS?


BCom in india is a 3 year course
So under the best circumstances, he can get only 10 points 
Moreover if ACS decides that he has no tertiary education, then they will deduct 8 years of experience 
Make a likely points table and you will find that he cannot reach 95-100 points which is what is required under present circumstances for an invite

Cheers


----------



## Ruth_G

Hi There,

I got my skills assessment letter. I had few questions:
1. As per letter and my marksheets, I have completed B.E. Computer Engineering in May 2009, Still my skill level requirement met date is 14th Sept 2012. I started my 1st job in Aug 2009. As per my understanding by reading various sources, my understanding was experience will be considered from May 2011 or atleast Aug 2011 (2 yr deduction). Inspite of AQF Bachelor Degree with Major, 3 years 1 month have been deducted from my experience. 
*Q. *Is this the correct/usual calculation?

The skill letter has mentioned my experience from 08/2009 .
*Q*. So while filling EOI form, do I write all the 6 records as it is (for employment) 
OR
for 1st record my dates should be 09/2012- 11/2013 and remaining 5 records as same? 

*Q*. This makes my experience 6 yr 8 months (Outside Australia) (out of 10 yrs of work experience), not sure if they would have deducted 2 yrs only from experience and if it would have made 8 years 
or I should work for 1 yr 4 mths and then again apply to ACS to get maximum points in Work Experience section. 

Please see content of letter below and please answer my queries.
Thanks in Advance,


Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under ANZSCO Code 261311 (Analyst Programmer).
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Engineering in Computer Engineering from University of Mumbai completed May 2009 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing.
The following employment after 14 September 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to ANZSCO Code 261311 (Analyst Programmer).

Dates: 08/09 - 11/13 - 4 year(s) 4 month(s)
Position: Senior Systems Engineer
Employer: 
Country: Outside Of Australia

Dates: 12/13 - 02/14 - 0 year(s) 2 month(s)
Position: Senior Systems Engineer
Employer: 
Country: Australia

Dates: 02/14 - 05/15 - 1 year(s) 3 month(s)
Position: Technology Analyst
Employer: 
Country: Outside Of Australia

Dates: 05/15 - 04/16 - 0 year(s) 11 month(s)
Position: System Analyst
Employer: 
Country: Outside Of Australia

Dates: 04/16 - 06/17 - 1 year(s) 2 month(s)
Position: IT Analyst
Employer:
Country: Outside of Australia

Dates: 07/17 - 09/19 - 2 year(s) 2 month(s)
Position: Senior Consultant
Employer: 
Country: Outside Of Australia


----------



## NB

Ruth_G said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I got my skills assessment letter. I had few questions:
> 1. As per letter and my marksheets, I have completed B.E. Computer Engineering in May 2009, Still my skill level requirement met date is 14th Sept 2012. I started my 1st job in Aug 2009. As per my understanding by reading various sources, my understanding was experience will be considered from May 2011 or atleast Aug 2011 (2 yr deduction). Inspite of AQF Bachelor Degree with Major, 3 years 1 month have been deducted from my experience.
> *Q. *Is this the correct/usual calculation?
> 
> The skill letter has mentioned my experience from 08/2009 .
> *Q*. So while filling EOI form, do I write all the 6 records as it is (for employment)
> OR
> for 1st record my dates should be 09/2012- 11/2013 and remaining 5 records as same?
> 
> *Q*. This makes my experience 6 yr 8 months (Outside Australia) (out of 10 yrs of work experience), not sure if they would have deducted 2 yrs only from experience and if it would have made 8 years
> or I should work for 1 yr 4 mths and then again apply to ACS to get maximum points in Work Experience section.
> 
> Please see content of letter below and please answer my queries.
> Thanks in Advance,
> 
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under ANZSCO Code 261311 (Analyst Programmer).
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Engineering in Computer Engineering from University of Mumbai completed May 2009 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing.
> The following employment after 14 September 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to ANZSCO Code 261311 (Analyst Programmer).
> 
> Dates: 08/09 - 11/13 - 4 year(s) 4 month(s)
> Position: Senior Systems Engineer
> Employer:
> Country: Outside Of Australia
> 
> Dates: 12/13 - 02/14 - 0 year(s) 2 month(s)
> Position: Senior Systems Engineer
> Employer:
> Country: Australia
> 
> Dates: 02/14 - 05/15 - 1 year(s) 3 month(s)
> Position: Technology Analyst
> Employer:
> Country: Outside Of Australia
> 
> Dates: 05/15 - 04/16 - 0 year(s) 11 month(s)
> Position: System Analyst
> Employer:
> Country: Outside Of Australia
> 
> Dates: 04/16 - 06/17 - 1 year(s) 2 month(s)
> Position: IT Analyst
> Employer:
> Country: Outside of Australia
> 
> Dates: 07/17 - 09/19 - 2 year(s) 2 month(s)
> Position: Senior Consultant
> Employer:
> Country: Outside Of Australia


It’s correct
4 years deduction from your entire work experience or 2 years from the last 10 years
ACS will choose whichever gives you a earlier date for points claim

Cheers


----------



## SanjayKrishnan

Ruth_G said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I got my skills assessment letter. I had few questions:
> 1. As per letter and my marksheets, I have completed B.E. Computer Engineering in May 2009, Still my skill level requirement met date is 14th Sept 2012. I started my 1st job in Aug 2009. As per my understanding by reading various sources, my understanding was experience will be considered from May 2011 or atleast Aug 2011 (2 yr deduction). Inspite of AQF Bachelor Degree with Major, 3 years 1 month have been deducted from my experience.
> *Q. *Is this the correct/usual calculation?
> 
> The skill letter has mentioned my experience from 08/2009 .
> *Q*. So while filling EOI form, do I write all the 6 records as it is (for employment)
> OR
> for 1st record my dates should be 09/2012- 11/2013 and remaining 5 records as same?
> 
> *Q*. This makes my experience 6 yr 8 months (Outside Australia) (out of 10 yrs of work experience), not sure if they would have deducted 2 yrs only from experience and if it would have made 8 years
> or I should work for 1 yr 4 mths and then again apply to ACS to get maximum points in Work Experience section.
> 
> Please see content of letter below and please answer my queries.
> Thanks in Advance,
> 
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under ANZSCO Code 261311 (Analyst Programmer).
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Engineering in Computer Engineering from University of Mumbai completed May 2009 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing.
> The following employment after 14 September 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to ANZSCO Code 261311 (Analyst Programmer).
> 
> Dates: 08/09 - 11/13 - 4 year(s) 4 month(s)
> Position: Senior Systems Engineer
> Employer:
> Country: Outside Of Australia
> 
> Dates: 12/13 - 02/14 - 0 year(s) 2 month(s)
> Position: Senior Systems Engineer
> Employer:
> Country: Australia
> 
> Dates: 02/14 - 05/15 - 1 year(s) 3 month(s)
> Position: Technology Analyst
> Employer:
> Country: Outside Of Australia
> 
> Dates: 05/15 - 04/16 - 0 year(s) 11 month(s)
> Position: System Analyst
> Employer:
> Country: Outside Of Australia
> 
> Dates: 04/16 - 06/17 - 1 year(s) 2 month(s)
> Position: IT Analyst
> Employer:
> Country: Outside of Australia
> 
> Dates: 07/17 - 09/19 - 2 year(s) 2 month(s)
> Position: Senior Consultant
> Employer:
> Country: Outside Of Australia





Hi,

I got my ACS renewed few days back and it was exactly similar as yours. Below is my snippet from my ACS result letter.

Your Bachelor of Technology in Information Technology from Anna University completed April 2009
has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing.

The following employment after 14 September 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to ANZSCO Code 261313 (Software Engineer).

This means you would mention all your experience in the EOI form and only from 16th September 2012 onwards you can claim for experience ( i.e Related Employment = Y) in the EOI. 

So you already have 8 years of work experience after deduction (since the skill level requirement met date is 14th sept 2012) and work experience points will automatically be calculated for the roles which you claim Related employment = Y in the EOI.


----------



## Ruth_G

Ok. Thanks a lot for the reply!!



SanjayKrishnan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my ACS renewed few days back and it was exactly similar as yours. Below is my snippet from my ACS result letter.
> 
> Your Bachelor of Technology in Information Technology from Anna University completed April 2009
> has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing.
> 
> The following employment after 14 September 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to ANZSCO Code 261313 (Software Engineer).
> 
> This means you would mention all your experience in the EOI form and only from 16th September 2012 onwards you can claim for experience ( i.e Related Employment = Y) in the EOI.
> 
> So you already have 8 years of work experience after deduction (since the skill level requirement met date is 14th sept 2012) and work experience points will automatically be calculated for the roles which you claim Related employment = Y in the EOI.


----------



## Ruth_G

Ok. Understood the calculation now! Thank you NB!



NB said:


> It’s correct
> 4 years deduction from your entire work experience or 2 years from the last 10 years
> ACS will choose whichever gives you a earlier date for points claim
> 
> Cheers


----------



## vicky.spore

Hi,
My ACS assessment is going to expire soon. Now, as per ACS document, payment evidence is required. I did not submit any of the pay evidence in my last assessment because my employer has already mentioned the details on reference letter. 
Do i need to submit pay evidence even if the employer has mentioned? Have anyone got positive assessment just using the pay slip? Do i need to submit all the pay slips? let's say, if i have 10 year of exp then there will be 120 pay slips.

Kindy help in this regard.

Thanks


----------



## fugitive_4u

vicky.spore said:


> Hi,
> My ACS assessment is going to expire soon. Now, as per ACS document, payment evidence is required. I did not submit any of the pay evidence in my last assessment because my employer has already mentioned the details on reference letter.
> Do i need to submit pay evidence even if the employer has mentioned? Have anyone got positive assessment just using the pay slip? Do i need to submit all the pay slips? let's say, if i have 10 year of exp then there will be 120 pay slips.
> 
> Kindy help in this regard.
> 
> Thanks


Firstly, Yes pay evidence is mandatory. You need to provide at least 2 of the 3 listed pay evidences as outlined by ACS. To quote your example of 10 years, you can include 4 payslips per year (one per quarter) and support the same with that months bank statement (which clearly shows your salary remittance). So you would need to update about 40 payslips and 40 month statements.

If you are including Tax statements, please submit assessed tax returns and not company provided tax statement.

All the Best..!


----------



## vicky.spore

fugitive_4u said:


> Firstly, Yes pay evidence is mandatory. You need to provide at least 2 of the 3 listed pay evidences as outlined by ACS. To quote your example of 10 years, you can include 4 payslips per year (one per quarter) and support the same with that months bank statement (which clearly shows your salary remittance). So you would need to update about 40 payslips and 40 month statements.
> 
> If you are including Tax statements, please submit assessed tax returns and not company provided tax statement.
> 
> All the Best..!


Thanks a lot @fugitive_4u


----------



## gopalreddy

kc_muzik said:


> Thanks for this! Does ACS send a notification email?


----------



## gopalreddy

ankur31 said:


> Hi guys! I applied for ACS skills assessment on 19th August, received a positive result today. This was my second assessment since the previous one was about to expire.
> Another friend got her 2 days ago, applied on 13th August.
> So the current processsing time is 4-5 weeks or approx 30 days.


when did u received the ACS? Can you update the date of receival


----------



## samjain

Ruth_G said:


> Ok. Understood the calculation now! Thank you NB!


Hi Ruth_G,

Please let me know how much time ACS is taking right now for Sept or Oct slots.

Thanks & Regards,


----------



## gopalreddy

samjain said:


> Hi Ruth_G,
> 
> Please let me know how much time ACS is taking right now for Sept or Oct slots.
> 
> Thanks & Regards,


 When did you applied for your skill assessement


----------



## Quiksylver789

1. Could anyone advise on which is a better option - Review or Appeal, the differences between the two and which one to use to dispute an assessment? The only difference I could understand is that in the case of an Appeal they refund your money if your appeal is considered as valid. 

2. Under the Appeal header it says " Only one appeal can be made per case and the appeal outcome is final." 

Does that mean that: 

a) if I file an appeal I cannot file another appeal OR a review after that? 
b) On the other hand if I file a review - I can still find another review OR an appeal after that? 

Thanks.


----------



## NB

Quiksylver789 said:


> 1. Could anyone advise on which is a better option - Review or Appeal, the differences between the two and which one to use to dispute an assessment? The only difference I could understand is that in the case of an Appeal they refund your money if your appeal is considered as valid.
> 
> 2. Under the Appeal header it says " Only one appeal can be made per case and the appeal outcome is final."
> 
> Does that mean that:
> 
> a) if I file an appeal I cannot file another appeal OR a review after that?
> b) On the other hand if I file a review - I can still find another review OR an appeal after that?
> 
> Thanks.


You have missed the most important part
In an appeal you can’t add any additional documents whereas in review, you can

Cheers


----------



## Quiksylver789

NB said:


> You have missed the most important part
> In an appeal you can’t add any additional documents whereas in review, you can
> 
> Cheers


Yes... forgot to mention that as well. Any advice on which option is better to dispute an assessment? Is my understanding of the two subpoints (a and b) under Point#2 correct?


----------



## NB

Quiksylver789 said:


> Yes... forgot to mention that as well. Any advice on which option is better to dispute an assessment? Is my understanding of the two subpoints (a and b) under Point#2 correct?


If you don’t want to add documents, then go for appeal

Cheers


----------



## Quiksylver789

What are the conditions/criteria followed by ACS to recognize or not recognize a Diploma or Degree from an institute outside Australia? Is there any link available where it describes the same?


----------



## JT

Quiksylver789 said:


> What are the conditions/criteria followed by ACS to recognize or not recognize a Diploma or Degree from an institute outside Australia? Is there any link available where it describes the same?


I couldn't find anything like this when I got my ACS assessment. What I then did was compare the level of qualification awarded upon completion of the course. I remember seeing a table somewhere that helped you see what the Australian equivalent was.


----------



## Quiksylver789

Where can we see the fresh cut-off list from each month’s draw for Australia PR? Does the draw happen on the 11th of each month?


----------



## Quiksylver789

NB said:


> BCom in india is a 3 year course
> So under the best circumstances, he can get only 10 points
> Moreover if ACS decides that he has no tertiary education, then they will deduct 8 years of experience
> Make a likely points table and you will find that he cannot reach 95-100 points which is what is required under present circumstances for an invite
> 
> Cheers
> [/QUO





NB said:


> Nope
> He will have to go through the RPL route
> Check ACS guidelines for details of the same
> Moreover, he will not get any points for his degree from ACS
> He may have to get assessed for it separately, about which I have no idea
> 
> Frankly speaking after all these years deduction and not having an engineering degree points, it’s very hard for anyone to reach 95-100 points which is what is required in current times for an invite
> It’s just spending money on an illusion
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB. Where are you able to see that the current cut-offs are 95? I checked the below link but it shows the Minimum score for Skilled visa 189 as 65 for the month of October. Is it accurate? Have the cut-offs reduced from 95 to 65?






Invitation rounds


Find information on invitation rounds for the Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) and Skilled - Regional (Provisional) (subclass 489).




immi.homeaffairs.gov.au


----------



## NB

Quiksylver789 said:


> Hi NB. Where are you able to see that the current cut-offs are 95? I checked the below link but it shows the Minimum score for Skilled visa 189 as 65 for the month of October. Is it accurate? Have the cut-offs reduced from 95 to 65?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Invitation rounds
> 
> 
> Find information on invitation rounds for the Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) and Skilled - Regional (Provisional) (subclass 489).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> immi.homeaffairs.gov.au


You can get an invite at 65 points if you have a very specific healthcare related codes which are in shortage in Australia 
189 is no longer what it used to be earlier
Now 189 is also pick and choose just like 190
Cheers


----------



## Quiksylver789

imjordanxd said:


> I couldn't find anything like this when I got my ACS assessment. What I then did was compare the level of qualification awarded upon completion of the course. I remember seeing a table somewhere that helped you see what the Australian equivalent was.


Any idea where we can see that table?


----------



## olijar

Quiksylver789 said:


> Any idea where we can see that table?


Summary of Criteria

Found it here:




__





Migration Skills: Individual Applicants | ACS






www.acs.org.au


----------



## Quiksylver789

While filling the qualifications section of EOI can we mention qualifications such as B.Com degree that were not mentioned by ACS in their letter? Will they reject your form for visa if we mention any qualifications in EOI other than what is mentioned in the ACS letter?


----------



## NB

Quiksylver789 said:


> While filling the qualifications section of EOI can we mention qualifications such as B.Com degree that were not mentioned by ACS in their letter? Will they reject your form for visa if we mention any qualifications in EOI other than what is mentioned in the ACS letter?


You should not claim any degree which has not been assessed 
You are opening yourself to rejection
Cheers


----------



## Quiksylver789

NB said:


> You should not claim any degree which has not been assessed
> You are opening yourself to rejection
> Cheers


I had declared my B.Com degree to ACS for assessment. It's just not related to ICT and so they did not mention anything about it in their reply. But the fact still remains that B.Com degree remains part of my qualification. If I don't mention it, I'll look like a candidate without any Bachelor's degree. I'm not declaring anything incorrect while filling the EOI.

I just want to know do they expect us to mention in EOI only what is mentioned in the ACS reply letter? So if they have not mentioned B.Com in their reply do I need to exclude it from my qualifications in EOI?


----------



## Quiksylver789

olijar said:


> Summary of Criteria
> 
> Found it here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Migration Skills: Individual Applicants | ACS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.acs.org.au


The Summary of Criteria just gives information about how many years they will deduct from your work experience. It doesn't tell you how they assess a degree or a diploma to be recognized or not recognized.


----------



## Quiksylver789

Can anyone shed some light on when was the last time invitations were sent out for ANZSCO 262112? I don't see it mentioned in any of the months from April-20 to Oct-20. Is there anywhere we can see data of the months before April-20 and 2019, 2018? Thanks.


----------



## Anna199

Just to share my timeline for ACS skill assessment:

Applied: 14th October
Outcome: 13th November

Roughly, it is taking 4.5 weeks for the outcome if all the documents are provided. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sidrav91

Anna199 said:


> Just to share my timeline for ACS skill assessment:
> 
> Applied: 14th October
> Outcome: 13th November
> 
> Roughly, it is taking 4.5 weeks for the outcome if all the documents are provided.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had applied on 15th October (ANZSCO: 261313) and am still awaiting results. 
Same with NAATI, gave it on 26th October and yet to hear back. Heard from others who have given it on the same day that they had received it a few days ago.
Need a lot of patience


----------



## vicky.spore

Hi Friends,

I have applied ACS but received email from them saying "Missing Documents". This is my 2nd assessment and i have uploaded all the necessary documents like pay evidences etc and there were already Qualifications & experience documents uploaded in the last assessment.

ACS did not mention which documents are missing and i need to re-upload.

Do i need to upload again all the documents which i have already uploaded in the last assessments which are still existing in the system?

Kindly help


----------



## NB

vicky.spore said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have applied ACS but received email from them saying "Missing Documents". This is my 2nd assessment and i have uploaded all the necessary documents like pay evidences etc and there were already Qualifications & experience documents uploaded in the last assessment.
> 
> ACS did not mention which documents are missing and i need to re-upload.
> 
> Do i need to upload again all the documents which i have already uploaded in the last assessments which are still existing in the system?
> 
> Kindly help


As the evidence requirements have changed , you have to submit the complete set of evidence as per new rules even for the experience previously assessed and evidence uploaded
Start from scratch
Cheers


----------



## vicky.spore

NB said:


> As the evidence requirements have changed , you have to submit the complete set of evidence as per new rules even for the experience previously assessed and evidence uploaded
> Start from scratch
> Cheers


Thanks NB for reply. Actually i have uploaded all the documents as per new requirements except qualifications which are still the same as last assessment.

All the documents, which was uploaded in last assessment, were attested as "True Copy". As per new requirements, there is no need for documents to be attested so i feel (just my thought) that ACS is looking for unattested copies of the documents.

Can i ask ACS about this?


----------



## NB

vicky.spore said:


> Thanks NB for reply. Actually i have uploaded all the documents as per new requirements except qualifications which are still the same as last assessment.
> 
> All the documents, which was uploaded in last assessment, were attested as "True Copy". As per new requirements, there is no need for documents to be attested so i feel (just my thought) that ACS is looking for unattested copies of the documents.
> 
> Can i ask ACS about this?


Absolutely
They have become applicant friendly again and you should get a response giving the details of the missing documents 
Cheers


----------



## vicky.spore

NB said:


> Absolutely
> They have become applicant friendly again and you should get a response giving the details of the missing documents
> Cheers


Thanks NB


----------



## Quiksylver789

While submitting the EOI, it asks us to enter any “Bachelors degree in Science, Business or Technology”. Since my B.Com degree matches the Business degree requirement I enter it and the tool is accepting it and gives me 15 points for it. Will this be a problem and will my visa application get rejected because in the ACS Assessment letter the B.Com degree is not recognized? Or does the visa process grant you 15 points for completing graduation in any of the 3 mentioned streams - Science, Business or Technology?

Should I not enter any graduation degree while submitting my EOI? But then I will look like a candidate who did not do any study for graduation .


----------



## Quiksylver789

After submission of EOI does the tool automatically recalculate and update the points before the monthly draw? 

Let's say I submitted my EOI in the month of June (leaving the "Last day of employment" field blank since I'm still continuing in the same job) and I will be completing 8 years of work experience in the month of Nov. Will the tool automatically update my points as per the new bracket of work experience before the draw in the month of Nov or do I have to do it manually and submit a new EOI? But if I modify my EOI manually I guess I will fall back in the queue? What is the best approach in this case?


----------



## fugitive_4u

Quiksylver789 said:


> After submission of EOI does the tool automatically recalculate and update the points before the monthly draw? Let's say I submitted my EOI in the month of June (leaving the "Last day of employment" field blank since I'm still continuing in the same job) and I will be completing 8 years of work experience in the month of Nov. Will the tool automatically update my points as per the new bracket of work experience before the draw in the month of Nov or do I have to do it manually and submit a new EOI? But if I modify my EOI manually I guess I will fall back in the queue? What is the best approach in this case?


Yes, Skillselect automatically updates your points based on no of years of experience.
It also changes DOE as and when you point changes, which means, you will have increased points, and go back to the line in that point queue. There is no way around it mate.


----------



## sahi88

Hi All,

I have some doubt related to ACS skill assessment.

Presently, I am working as a part time in Melbourne in IT company as a Software Engineer.
In my offer letter, it was mentioned part time employment for 20 hours and initially for 3 months from this ' ' specific date.

1. My query is do I need to get any new extension contract letter as I have been working in this company from past 7 months.. or 'roles and responsibility' letter will justify this along with my bank statements and salary slip?

2. In roles & responsibility letter, my company will state my position along with 20 hours per week. Do we need to mention the days as well....for example...the employee is working as part time permanent employee of 20 hours from *Mon-Fri *per week....or just 20 hours per week is fine?

Looking forward to hear from you guys.

Thanks


----------



## NB

sahi88 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have some doubt related to ACS skill assessment.
> 
> Presently, I am working as a part time in Melbourne in IT company as a Software Engineer.
> In my offer letter, it was mentioned part time employment for 20 hours and initially for 3 months from this ' ' specific date.
> 
> 1. My query is do I need to get any new extension contract letter as I have been working in this company from past 7 months.. or 'roles and responsibility' letter will justify this along with my bank statements and salary slip?
> 
> 2. In roles & responsibility letter, my company will state my position along with 20 hours per week. Do we need to mention the days as well....for example...the employee is working as part time permanent employee of 20 hours from *Mon-Fri *per week....or just 20 hours per week is fine?
> 
> Looking forward to hear from you guys.
> 
> Thanks


You will need a contract extension letter
20 hours per week is sufficient 
Cheers


----------



## sahi88

NB said:


> You will need a contract extension letter
> 20 hours per week is sufficient
> Cheers


Thanks NB


----------



## ashishsukhija

I got my last ACS in 2012 and i had the following 

Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:

Your Masters of Computer Application from XXXX University completed May 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing
Your Bachelors of Computer Applications from XXX University completed April 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least 20hrs per week:

Dates: 01/08 - 04/12 (4yrs 3mths)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: XXXXX India Private Limited
Country: INDIA

I worked on Contract Job from April 2012 to April 2016, for 4 years. Though i have experience letter and some financial statememnts from bank and my tax statememnt, 
but still it is little complex to come under direct employment and i wish to not want to add/use this or want to be considerable.

Then I have experience from April 2016 to Jan 2021(Till date) where i worked with a Private Limited in India, i.e around 4Years 10 Months.

1. My question is does ACS will deduct the 2 years from my first employment and I will need to use my Contract experience or Since it was already verfied, they will add my latest expereience and make it for 8 years + of expereience.
2. I have the Work Expereience / experience letter from my first company that i got in 2012 for ACS, Can i use the same for that period (2008-2012) ?

Please guide.


----------



## NB

ashishsukhija said:


> I got my last ACS in 2012 and i had the following
> 
> Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Masters of Computer Application from XXXX University completed May 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing
> Your Bachelors of Computer Applications from XXX University completed April 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least 20hrs per week:
> 
> Dates: 01/08 - 04/12 (4yrs 3mths)
> Position: Software Engineer
> Employer: XXXXX India Private Limited
> Country: INDIA
> 
> I worked on Contract Job from April 2012 to April 2016, for 4 years. Though i have experience letter and some financial statememnts from bank and my tax statememnt,
> but still it is little complex to come under direct employment and i wish to not want to add/use this or want to be considerable.
> 
> Then I have experience from April 2016 to Jan 2021(Till date) where i worked with a Private Limited in India, i.e around 4Years 10 Months.
> 
> 1. My question is does ACS will deduct the 2 years from my first employment and I will need to use my Contract experience or Since it was already verfied, they will add my latest expereience and make it for 8 years + of expereience.
> 2. I have the Work Expereience / experience letter from my first company that i got in 2012 for ACS, Can i use the same for that period (2008-2012) ?
> 
> Please guide.


The previous assessment cannot help you in any way
You will have to apply afresh giving all evidence as per current guidelines including the period assessed earlier
They will deduct 2 years from the last 10 years or 4 years from total experience, whichever gives an earlier date 
Cheers


----------



## ashishsukhija

NB said:


> The previous assessment cannot help you in any way
> You will have to apply afresh giving all evidence as per current guidelines including the period assessed earlier
> They will deduct 2 years from the last 10 years or 4 years from total experience, whichever gives an earlier date
> Cheers


Thanks NB,
My point is , I got the Work experience letter in 2012 and i have the original , Can i use the same ? or do i need to get the experience letters again(Recently dated) from my past employers ?
Also i don't see on ACS form to upload financial statements like Salary Slips or Income Tax returns etc, Are they to be provided if asked or they need to be provided at the time of application for ACS?


----------



## NB

ashishsukhija said:


> Thanks NB,
> My point is , I got the Work experience letter in 2012 and i have the original , Can i use the same ? or do i need to get the experience letters again(Recently dated) from my past employers ?
> Also i don't see on ACS form to upload financial statements like Salary Slips or Income Tax returns etc, Are they to be provided if asked or they need to be provided at the time of application for ACS?


For the old employment you can use the same RnR as long as it meets the new guidelines 
You have probably not checked the new guideline and hence these questions 
Please download and read the new guidelines and make sure that you follow each of them to the last dot
One evidence missing and you will get a negative assessment 
Cheers


----------



## arnish.singh

wht is the current processing time of ACS ?
People get results in how many days ?


----------



## NB

arnish.singh said:


> wht is the current processing time of ACS ?
> People get results in how many days ?


A month
Cheers


----------



## TIJIV

Hello,

Can you please help with the below query?

As part of payment proof, Can we submit ITR-V form? As per the guideline doc, a company name is required. But couldn't find the company name in ITR-V form.


----------



## fugitive_4u

TIJIV said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you please help with the below query?
> 
> As part of payment proof, Can we submit ITR-V form? As per the guideline doc, a company name is required. But couldn't find the company name in ITR-V form.


Please check Section 7.3 of this document 

ITR-V is a return form to prove that you indeed earned an income. You need to attach additional documents to prove you indeed worked for company XYZ.


----------



## TIJIV

fugitive_4u said:


> Please check Section 7.3 of this document
> 
> ITR-V is a return form to prove that you indeed earned an income. You need to attach additional documents to prove you indeed worked for company XYZ.


Thanks Fugitive. so form 16 + ITR-V will suffice? Please update. Or any other document other than form 16 is preferable?
Thanks..


----------



## NB

TIJIV said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you please help with the below query?
> 
> As part of payment proof, Can we submit ITR-V form? As per the guideline doc, a company name is required. But couldn't find the company name in ITR-V form.


ITR v is useless as a evidence 
Cheers


----------



## fugitive_4u

TIJIV said:


> Thanks Fugitive. so form 16 + ITR-V will suffice? Please update. Or any other document other than form 16 is preferable?
> Thanks..


Have you seen the document I sent you? All answers are clearly in there, however in any case reproducing here



> ACS requires sufficient evidence of paid employment to verify your employment and that your pay is commensurate with the skill level for your position. Payment Evidence must include at least two different types of documentary evidence from the following list of categories. This must cover the beginning and end for each year of employment being claimed in the application
> • Official government tax records or documents that may include payment summaries, group certificates or notices of assessment (citing company and applicant name)
> • Payslips citing names of the applicant and employer
> • Employment linked insurance/superannuation documents citing the name of the applicant and employer
> • Bank statements showing salary payments from employer (citing applicants name and name of employer).
> 
> _Please note: Failure to provide acceptable evidence of paid employment may result in an unsuitable assessment. Cash payments will not be accepted as sufficient evidence of paid employment. _


----------



## TIJIV

Do we have any specific format for CV/Resume which we have to submit for ACS application?


----------



## arnish.singh

I submitted application to ACS on 1 March. Its now more than a month now. Is that mean there is more chances that i will get Negative Result ? I know processing time is 8 to 10 weeks but Mostly they declare in a month. So i think more time means more chances of rejection ?
Thanking you


----------



## Silentpoison

arnish.singh said:


> I submitted application to ACS on 1 March. Its now more than a month now. Is that mean there is more chances that i will get Negative Result ? I know processing time is 8 to 10 weeks but Mostly they declare in a month. So i think more time means more chances of rejection ?
> Thanking you


There is no correlation between duration and results. It entirely depends on CO. My friend recently got after 7 weeks and it was positive. If you have submitted documents as per guidelines then no need to panic.


----------



## ashm20

arnish.singh said:


> I submitted application to ACS on 1 March. Its now more than a month now. Is that mean there is more chances that i will get Negative Result ? I know processing time is 8 to 10 weeks but Mostly they declare in a month. So i think more time means more chances of rejection ?
> Thanking you


I am in the same boat, I applied ACS RPL application on 2nd march and still waiting for response. This is my 2nd application after my 1st ACS got expired. 

Did you receive any update on your application?


----------



## arnish.singh

ashm20 said:


> I am in the same boat, I applied ACS RPL application on 2nd march and still waiting for response. This is my 2nd application after my 1st ACS got expired.
> 
> Did you receive any update on your application?


YES got result after 7 weeks
Stay Safe and Healthy


----------



## ashm20

arnish.singh said:


> YES got result after 7 weeks
> Stay Safe and Healthy


Thanks for your response, same here got results after 7 weeks.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## arnish.singh

ashm20 said:


> Thanks for your response, same here got results after 7 weeks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Have a good weekend in advance 🤘


----------



## crk

Can I claim 5 points for NSW 1 year of work experience... 8 months (in NSW) + 5 months (work from home in India).
Have Australia payslip for 13 months and the same employer in both the countries.


----------



## NB

crk said:


> Can I claim 5 points for NSW 1 year of work experience... 8 months (in NSW) + 5 months (work from home in India).
> Have Australia payslip for 13 months and the same employer in both the countries.


This work from home is going to create a lot of unprecedented situations like yours
I don’t think anyone can give you a definitive answer
It will vary from person to person and agency to agency
Personally I think you can’t claim as you were not in the country
Cheers


----------

